# 2022 Resolution: Shopping my own bag and SLG collection. Anyone else?



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

In these Resolution threads, we support each other with differing goals and objectives, although all underpinned with the overall desire of discovering what is perhaps hidden in the dark recesses of our wardrobes, lofts, attics and editing, curating, refining, redefining or updating our bag wardrobes.

There are other threads that are best suited to outright bans, shopping addictions and minimalist bag collections, so if those objectives for 2022 are far closer to your resolution(s) please do a word-search in this forum to help support your goal(s).

Please feel free to share your goals for 2022!

ANNUAL COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!! 

For those new to the thread, we started this tradition 7 years ago to remind ourselves of how wonderful our own collections are. By sharing and showcasing our babies with each other we reminded that we have all (or most of) what we need making it easier to shop our own closets.

To make this celebration extra fun, we share bags of a certain color each week.

COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!

• New color weeks start each Sunday
• Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week, please do show your bags “late”.
• Show bags individually or in a group
• You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
• For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2021) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.
• This is completely voluntary. There is no pressure to post at any time.

COLOR WEEKS
Feb. 13: Red (including burgundy)
Feb. 20: Orange & Yellow
Feb. 27: Purple & Pink
Mar. 6: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
Mar. 13: Green
Mar. 20: Black
Mar. 27: Gray
Apr. 3: White & Cream
Apr. 10: Brown & Tan
Apr. 17: Metallic (gold, silver, bronze and more!)
Apr. 24: Jeweled and all other embellished
May. 1: Multicolored

If you have posted in previous years, you can search the previous threads to find old photos of your bags to share the journey of your curation.

I will repost this information on Feb 6 but I wanted to share it a bit early so anyone with questions, etc. can ask and be ready to go when we begin.


My 2022 Goals:

Copied this first goal from @More bags last year since she said it so beautifully.
1) Edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful.
2) One in, one out.
3) Only buy purses / wallets / clothes / accessories / jewelry to fill a hole in my collection; or replace/upgrade an existing item.

This last one is more wishful dreaming...

Find my signature style, and get rid of anything that doesn't fit it. Any tips on finding your signature style?

One I heard, that goes along with this Thread is to look in your own closet. Pull out your favorite items and outfits. Then really analyze them. Why are they your favorite? Color? Material? Fit? Etc. Then look for more items with those elements. Then do the same with items you don't wear. That way you can, hopefully, avoid buying more items you won't wear; because you'll know the 'warning signs'. Rather than just saying, "I never wear this. Time to let it go." First figure out, in detail, why you never wear it so you don't end up repeating the 'mistake'.


----------



## More bags

Yay @JenJBS - great post to start the 2022 thread! 

*2022 Goals/Habits*

Edit my belongings to what I love, use and find beautiful; curate my wardrobe
Wear and enjoy what I have; shop my closet
Be selective, thoughtful and mindful for things I purchase and what exits my closet; work within the boundaries of my physical space
Continue tracking my wears of bags, clothing, shoes and jewelry; collect data and listen to emotions
Continue to put perceived wants on a 30 Day Delayed Gratification List
Enjoy a wardrobe that supports my real lifestyle vs. imaginary lifestyle, wear my favourite items frequently, try new things, learn from my mistakes, be curious and grow; explore, reflect, express myself, and have fun
Re: your question about signature style, I like the advice you shared about examining and analyzing your favourites and least worn items from your own closet. @BowieFan1971 posed a similar question in the 2021 thread, what are the iconic pieces in your closet that scream you, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...collection-any-one-else.1038094/post-34306541
I also re-read a post tonight that had a great example of examining most worn and least worn pieces, digging into the why and identifying patterns.
http://www.theluxestrategist.com/fall-shopping-my-go-to-strategy-for-not-wasting-money/


----------



## papertiger

This thread continues where this one left off






						2021 Resolution: Shopping my own bag and SLG collection. Any one else?
					

NOVEMBER ACTIVITIES  1.  Bags by Brand Showcase!  Each week, share photos of your bags from the specified brands. Choose a posed “beauty” shot or get your bags out and about in action shots!  We highlight 3 brands per week: 2 premier and 1 contemporary in alphabetical order as listed on tPF. Any...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Familiar names and new 'faces' welcome to our yearly journey.

Every year, in these threads, we try to support each other with differing goals and objectives, although all underpinned with the overall desire of discovering what is perhaps hidden in the dark recesses of our wardrobes, lofts, attics and editing, curating, refining, redefining or updating our bag wardrobes.

There are other threads that are best suited to outright bans, shopping addictions and minimalist bag collections, so if those objectives for 2022 are far closer to your resolution(s) please do a word-search in this forum to help support your goal(s).

*My '22 objectives for this year are similar to years gone by:
1 Bag* - for Gucci centenary since I didn't buy it last year (I didn't buy any bags last year)
Perhaps my H HG (not telling but not if I get the Gucci)
2 bags must leave (I didn't do that last year either)
Get to grips with SLGs and use the ones I have presently. I have been better last year so need to keep up the good work. 

+
2 scarves per season or less (any brand) whether new or pre-loved (2 seasons a year) which I achieved last year. 
Blitz RTW further, full-scale overhaul (also didn't do last year)
Rid myself of more 5" + heel shoes and boots I never, ever wear (apart from Guccis  ). I rid myself of a pair last year but then started looking at heels agin (happily didn't buy any).


----------



## mariliz11

Thanks @JenJBS for starting the new  2022 thread! Hoping it’s a better year for everyone! 

My 2022 Goals:

- I’ve been pretty good at clearing out my wardrobe every season change, so hoping to continue doing that. Almost all of my new clothes were to replace an older item I gave away or didn’t fit. Coats and knit jumpers were my only obsession but those are items for life. 

- Regarding bags I think I reached bag heaven this week adding a light colored Saint Laurent bag to my collection. Never say never, but for the foreseeable months I haven’t found any style that I don’t have and would like to own. 

- I have also stopped impulse purchasing shoes (like Zara for example) and have only bought either designer brands or local handmade ones that are more durable. 

I think I’m happy with my spending habits this year and even being on this forum hasn’t tempted me much!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone can start the thread or do monthly challenges. So go fo it!  @eggtartapproved started the threads years ago but hasn’t been around much lastely.



@JenJBS @eggtartapproved 

Thinking about dates, we quite late in starting a new thread since people like to think about resolutions, particularly those new to the idea who my not want to join this one.

If someone could keep-up with the monthly themes it would be a great help. Just ask the handbag forum mod to pin those threads to the top and it will come-up as top of the page or 'report' your own post to request. @Sparkletastic did a great job last year. 

I've started the '22 thread here 






						2022 Resolution: Shopping my own bag and SLG collection. Anyone else?
					

2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z 25 Sept - totes 2 Oct - satchels 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS 16 Oct - shoulder bags 23 Oct - bucket bags 30 Oct - clutches  6 Nov - backpacks 13 Nov - bags that don’t count 20...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and now I have to go out for a walk before it gets dark. 

Wishing everybody well and hope you had the holiday you all wished for.


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> @JenJBS @eggtartapproved
> 
> Thinking about dates, we quite late in starting a new thread since people like to think about resolutions, particularly those new to the idea who my not want to join this one.
> 
> If someone could keep-up with the monthly themes it would be a great help. Just ask the handbag forum mod to pin those threads to the top and it will come-up as top of the page or 'report' your own post to request. @Sparkletastic did a great job last year.
> 
> I've started the '22 thread here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 Resolution: Shopping my own bag and SLG collection. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> 2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z 25 Sept - totes 2 Oct - satchels 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS 16 Oct - shoulder bags 23 Oct - bucket bags 30 Oct - clutches  6 Nov - backpacks 13 Nov - bags that don’t count 20...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now I have to go out for a walk before it gets dark.
> 
> Wishing everybody well and hope you had the holiday you all wished for.



My apologies. I started a 2022 Thread last night. Is there a way to Delete mine? Should have mentioned here that I started it. So sorry.


----------



## BowieFan1971

As I sit here thinking about what I am going to take to Paris, I am having a realization. I have started “saving” bags again, meaning I am not using some because they are “too nice.” This is something I said I was going to stop doing because life is just too damned short and the bags do no good just sitting in my closet. I buy vintage and secondhand to begin with, so my bags are in great condition but not pristine. I actually like/prefer that because they ring as more authentic/true to my age/style/station. People would just assume I have had them forever. The designer bags I buy are the classic/workhorse styles/materials to begin with, like coated canvas and simple styles, so they were designed to be daily bags and hold up to wear and tear. I don’t have any lambskin/fussy/embellished bags.
To that end, I think my goal this year is to get rid of most of the contemporary bags I have (except for a select 2-3 that either I love or that have sentimental value, plus there are a few situations where a designer bag is really not appropriate). I am not hard on my bags by nature, so I need to USE them. My LVs are a perfect example of this.
I will list and fire sale my contemporary bags. I may even donate/give away some to just get them gone.

My new mantra- Life is short. USE THE BAG!!!!


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> My apologies. I started a 2022 Thread last night. Is there a way to Delete mine? Should have mentioned here that I started it. So sorry.



I've asked to have them merged. 

Always start and end these annual threads with a notice and link to avoid confusion. TY


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> My new mantra- Life is short. USE THE BAG!!!!



Love this mantra!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> As I sit here thinking about what I am going to take to Paris, I am having a realization. I have started “saving” bags again, meaning I am not using some because they are “too nice.” This is something I said I was going to stop doing because life is just too damned short and the bags do no good just sitting in my closet. I buy vintage and secondhand to begin with, so my bags are in great condition but not pristine. I actually like/prefer that because they ring as more authentic/true to my age/style/station. People would just assume I have had them forever. The designer bags I buy are the classic/workhorse styles/materials to begin with, like coated canvas and simple styles, so they were designed to be daily bags and hold up to wear and tear. I don’t have any lambskin/fussy/embellished bags.
> To that end, I think my goal this year is to get rid of most of the contemporary bags I have (except for a select 2-3 that either I love or that have sentimental value, plus there are a few situations where a designer bag is really not appropriate). I am not hard on my bags by nature, so I need to USE them. My LVs are a perfect example of this.
> I will list and fire sale my contemporary bags. I may even donate/give away some to just get them gone.
> 
> My new mantra- Life is short. USE THE BAG!!!!


I’m all about using the bag. My priority is to always reach for my most expensive bags first do they don’t build up any “museum piece” aura in my head. Tracking my use really helps with that. I can see fairly quickly in any year whether or not an individual bag is getting used and whether or not I’m rotating my bags. 


papertiger said:


> @JenJBS @eggtartapprovedIf someone could keep-up with the monthly themes it would be a great help. Just ask the handbag forum mod to pin those threads to the top and it will come-up as top of the page or 'report' your own post to request. @Sparkletastic did a great job last year.


Thanks, @papertiger but while I led the monthly challenges in previous years, @More bags really did the majority of that effort last year. Kudos to her!

I won’t be doing them going forward as it’s a bit of work to issue reminders, answer people’s questions and “herd the cats”. So, hopefully some new creative, organized person will take on the task.


----------



## TangerineKandy

BowieFan1971 said:


> As I sit here thinking about what I am going to take to Paris, I am having a realization. I have started “saving” bags again, meaning I am not using some because they are “too nice.” This is something I said I was going to stop doing because life is just too damned short and the bags do no good just sitting in my closet. I buy vintage and secondhand to begin with, so my bags are in great condition but not pristine. I actually like/prefer that because they ring as more authentic/true to my age/style/station. People would just assume I have had them forever. The designer bags I buy are the classic/workhorse styles/materials to begin with, like coated canvas and simple styles, so they were designed to be daily bags and hold up to wear and tear. I don’t have any lambskin/fussy/embellished bags.
> To that end, I think my goal this year is to get rid of most of the contemporary bags I have (except for a select 2-3 that either I love or that have sentimental value, plus there are a few situations where a designer bag is really not appropriate). I am not hard on my bags by nature, so I need to USE them. My LVs are a perfect example of this.
> I will list and fire sale my contemporary bags. I may even donate/give away some to just get them gone.
> 
> My new mantra- Life is short. USE THE BAG!!!!


I completely agree with this!! I just wrote about this earlier in another thread! I used to "save" my bags, clothes, whatever and with the pandemic I've realized life is too short I just need to use all of my things!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Sparkle’s 2022 Resolutions *

I’ve “curated” a tight collection that I love and slayed the bag buying monster.  So, my resolutions are more forward moving than about control and reduction as they have been in the past

*1) Covid pivot* Find new ways to style my 5 bags least worn since Covid hit due to the change in lifestyle. Goal: wear each 5+ times this year.

*2) Renew the love *I’m sooooo tired of my Fendi By The Way and YSL Cabas satchel.  They’re still on trend, so I will find a way to love them as I’m not selling them.

*3) Seek joy!* Buy 1-2 heart stopping bags that add variety to my closet - so no more flaps. They also must be regularly wearable in this pandemic lifestyle.

*4) Sell one bag* I love my Dior tote but my work laptop doesn’t fit.

*5) Overhaul my wardrobe. *Year 3 of Covid also means everything is 3 years older. Classic items stay. Work clothes, past their time trendy clothes, a legion of ball gowns, boring clothes and the low quality work-from-home-leisure clothes I bought thinking the pandemic was temporary need to go. _(Cheap sundresses and leggings from Amazon - I’m looking at you.)_ 1 in / 2 out as I upgrade quality and buy items I adore _and_ can wear NOW.


----------



## Sparkletastic

TangerineKandy said:


> I completely agree with this!! I just wrote about this earlier in another thread! I used to "save" my bags, clothes, whatever and with the pandemic I've realized life is too short I just need to use all of my things!


I’ve been just the opposite. I used everything pre pandemic. Now I have to figure out how to get back to that since I’m not going to the same places / activities and everything is so mind numbingly casual.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been just the opposite. I used everything pre pandemic. Now I have to figure out how to get back to that since I’m not going to the same places / activities and everything is so mind numbingly casual.


I completely know what you mean. One thing I've definitely gotten more use out of lately are my sweats which I hardly ever wore pre-pandemic haha and just being comfortable in general!


----------



## Sparkletastic

TangerineKandy said:


> I completely know what you mean. One thing I've definitely gotten more use out of lately are my sweats which I hardly ever wore pre-pandemic haha and just being comfortable in general!


Yeah.  Sweats, hoodies, t-shirts, leggings, yoga pants… I just *can’t* anymore. Everything is shapeless and uninteresting. I have got to figure out what work from home / stay at home fashion and style can look like. I desperately need the intersection of super cute and practical.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> I desperately need the intersection of super cute and practical.



If you find that intersection, please give the rest of us the map to find it!


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> Yeah.  Sweats, hoodies, t-shirts, leggings, yoga pants… I just *can’t* anymore. Everything is shapeless and uninteresting. I have got to figure out what work from home / stay at home fashion and style can look like. I desperately need the intersection of super cute and practical.





JenJBS said:


> If you find that intersection, please give the rest of us the map to find it!



Not sure if you're a dress person, but I find dresses quite convenient because I don't need to think much about matching tops and bottoms. They can be changed up a bit to emphasize the figure/shape with a vest or belt, or you can wear a sweater on top to make it look like a skirt.
And for the colder season, I love sweater dresses, warm, comfy and relaxed but still can have some shape and texture depending on what you go for.


----------



## lill_canele

Having bought no clothes in 2020 (because hospital = scrubs life) and only 1 bag (I give myself a 2 bag per year quota or one in and one out), I started to shop in 2021. 
However, I did not buy as many things as I have bought in past years and was more consciously picking and choosing clothes and accessories. Trying to be more mindful of my purchases and what goes with my current aesthetic and lifestyle.

Yet, since going out in 2021 was still limited, I did not get as much use with my 2021 purchases as I would have liked, so like many others, I will be shopping my closet in 2022 to get more wear and love of what I got in 2021.   

May have a bag in mind to buy in 2022 but not super hyped up to buy bags from any of the new/recent collections. Hope it'll stay that way haha.


----------



## SakuraSakura

*For some reason the threads were merged but this posting is still applicable here so... copy + pasted! *

I fell off the wagon last year but I'm hopping back on... one foot dangling off said wagon. As always I've given myself permission to purchase thrifted handbags and ones that are a rarity online ; however, I want to stick to minimal consumption habits especially given that I'm graduating this year. I'm so excited to see where this year takes me even if I can't buy all of the handbags I desire.

I would like to purchase the larger version of my Soho Flap in Mini Signature in either black or red. I'm definitely leaning towards the black version. A bigger bag option is definitely needed in my collection.

Finding your signature style requires an element of risk-taking. If there's a style you've always wanted to try now is the best time to do so. I suggest looking at a multitude of fashion blogs from a lot of different countries, mixing those particular elements into your personal style. If you like certain materials, keep a list of them and prioritize them.

This is the year that I'm attempting to dress more femininely... skirts, dresses, the works. My femininity is a power, not a weakness. I want to reclaim being girly and loving fashion in this deeply misogynistic society. In fact, I have this gorgeous blush pink quilted lunchbox coming in the mail. It's exactly what i'm looking for.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> *For some reason the threads were merged but this posting is still applicable here so... copy + pasted! *
> 
> I fell off the wagon last year but I'm hopping back on... one foot dangling off said wagon. As always I've given myself permission to purchase thrifted handbags and ones that are a rarity online ; however, I want to stick to minimal consumption habits especially given that I'm graduating this year. I'm so excited to see where this year takes me even if I can't buy all of the handbags I desire.
> 
> I would like to purchase the larger version of my Soho Flap in Mini Signature in either black or red. I'm definitely leaning towards the black version. A bigger bag option is definitely needed in my collection.
> 
> Finding your signature style requires an element of risk-taking. If there's a style you've always wanted to try now is the best time to do so. I suggest looking at a multitude of fashion blogs from a lot of different countries, mixing those particular elements into your personal style. If you like certain materials, keep a list of them and prioritize them.
> 
> This is the year that I'm attempting to dress more femininely... skirts, dresses, the works. My femininity is a power, not a weakness. I want to reclaim being girly and loving fashion in this deeply misogynistic society. In fact, I have this gorgeous blush pink quilted lunchbox coming in the mail. It's exactly what i'm looking for.


Congrats on graduating! I know how much effort you put into getting that degree!


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> *For some reason the threads were merged but this posting is still applicable here so... copy + pasted! *
> 
> I fell off the wagon last year but I'm hopping back on... one foot dangling off said wagon. As always I've given myself permission to purchase thrifted handbags and ones that are a rarity online ; however, I want to stick to minimal consumption habits especially given that I'm graduating this year. I'm so excited to see where this year takes me even if I can't buy all of the handbags I desire.
> 
> I would like to purchase the larger version of my Soho Flap in Mini Signature in either black or red. I'm definitely leaning towards the black version. A bigger bag option is definitely needed in my collection.
> 
> Finding your signature style requires an element of risk-taking. If there's a style you've always wanted to try now is the best time to do so. I suggest looking at a multitude of fashion blogs from a lot of different countries, mixing those particular elements into your personal style. If you like certain materials, keep a list of them and prioritize them.
> 
> This is the year that I'm attempting to dress more femininely... skirts, dresses, the works. My femininity is a power, not a weakness. I want to reclaim being girly and loving fashion in this deeply misogynistic society. In fact, I have this gorgeous blush pink quilted lunchbox coming in the mail. It's exactly what i'm looking for.



Congratulations on graduating! 

Thanks for the advice on signature style. Risk taking isn't something I'd considered with that. Excited to see the lunchbox when it arrives!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> As I sit here thinking about what I am going to take to Paris, I am having a realization. I have started “saving” bags again, meaning I am not using some because they are “too nice.” This is something I said I was going to stop doing because life is just too damned short and the bags do no good just sitting in my closet. I buy vintage and secondhand to begin with, so my bags are in great condition but not pristine. I actually like/prefer that because they ring as more authentic/true to my age/style/station. People would just assume I have had them forever. The designer bags I buy are the classic/workhorse styles/materials to begin with, like coated canvas and simple styles, so they were designed to be daily bags and hold up to wear and tear. I don’t have any lambskin/fussy/embellished bags.
> To that end, I think my goal this year is to get rid of most of the contemporary bags I have (except for a select 2-3 that either I love or that have sentimental value, plus there are a few situations where a designer bag is really not appropriate). I am not hard on my bags by nature, so I need to USE them. My LVs are a perfect example of this.
> I will list and fire sale my contemporary bags. I may even donate/give away some to just get them gone.
> 
> My new mantra- Life is short. USE THE BAG!!!!


I replied to your post but now I’m wondering about something else. I saw my mom buy things and NEVER use them. She’s had a lot of regret (then and) now that she’s a senior citizen and has a legion of missed opportunities. So, no matter the category, I USE my things and get _really_ uncomfortable with not doing so. Don’t need a PhD in psychology to see this is a reaction to my upbringing. LOL!
So, I’m curious. For those of you who tend to struggle to use your bags, is this consistent across categories (jewelry, china/housewares, clothes, etc.) or is it bag specific?


JenJBS said:


> If you find that intersection, please give the rest of us the map to find it!


I got nothing. Lol! But, I shall attempt to be the quarantine fashion explorer! 


lill_canele said:


> Not sure if you're a dress person, but I find dresses quite convenient because I don't need to think much about matching tops and bottoms. They can be changed up a bit to emphasize the figure/shape with a vest or belt, or you can wear a sweater on top to make it look like a skirt.
> And for the colder season, I love sweater dresses, warm, comfy and relaxed but still can have some shape and texture depending on what you go for.


Pre Covid I was ALL dresses ALL the time. But, I haven’t found comfy / stylish / super casual dresses for Covid time and defaulted into things I never wear (sweats, etc). I’m a slim hourglass. Casual dresses are often square-ish. I need dresses hard nipped in at the waist or I look like an angry, confused toddler wearing a pillow case.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I replied to your post but now I’m wondering about something else. I saw my mom buy things and NEVER use them. She’s had a lot of regret (then and) now that she’s a senior citizen and has a legion of missed opportunities. So, no matter the category, I USE my things and get _really_ uncomfortable with not doing so. Don’t need a PhD in psychology to see this is a reaction to my upbringing. LOL!
> So, I’m curious. For those of you who tend to struggle to use your bags, is this consistent across categories (jewelry, china/housewares, clothes, etc.) or is it bag specific?
> I got nothing. Lol! But, I shall attempt to be the quarantine fashion explorer!
> Pre Covid I was ALL dresses ALL the time. But, I haven’t found comfy / stylish / super casual dresses for Covid time and defaulted into things I never wear (sweats, etc). I’m a slim hourglass. Casual dresses are often square-ish. I need dresses hard nipped in at the waist or I look like an angry, confused toddler wearing a pillow case.


It is across all categories…clothes, shoes in particular. Jewelry? Not as much but still true with my diamond bracelets. I need to change that too, since none of my nice jewelry is too big or ornate for every day. I never felt really comfortable in big statement jewelry.

My dad grew up really poor and my mom was raised in a working class family. Both grew up in Appalachia, where there was no use for fancy things because everyone did some kind of manual or factory labor and everyone is uber-practical. It was sad to look at my grandmother’s things after she went in the home and realize that she didn’t have one single nice, truly high quality item. Not one. Not even things she used every day, like pans or knives. It was really sad. Not that everything has to be luxury, but everyone should have at least one fine thing that makes them feel good to have/hold/use/look at.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> It is across all categories…clothes, shoes in particular. Jewelry? Not as much but still true with my diamond bracelets. I need to change that too, since none of my nice jewelry is too big or ornate for every day. I never felt really comfortable in big statement jewelry.
> 
> My dad grew up really poor and my mom was raised in a working class family. Both grew up in Appalachia, where there was no use for fancy things because everyone did some kind of manual or factory labor and everyone is uber-practical. It was sad to look at my grandmother’s things after she went in the home and realize that she didn’t have one single nice, truly high quality item. Not one. Not even things she used every day, like pans or knives. It was really sad. Not that everything has to be luxury, but everyone should have at least one fine thing that makes them feel good to have/hold/use/look at.


It’s amazing how much our upbringings impact our views on “simple” things. Our opportunities may be different but we react one way or the other in great part as a reaction to what we interpreted those experiences to mean.  

Enjoy your pretty things for you and in honor of all the hard work your family did that contributed to you!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I replied to your post but now I’m wondering about something else. I saw my mom buy things and NEVER use them. She’s had a lot of regret (then and) now that she’s a senior citizen and has a legion of missed opportunities. So, no matter the category, I USE my things and get _really_ uncomfortable with not doing so. Don’t need a PhD in psychology to see this is a reaction to my upbringing. LOL!
> So, I’m curious. *For those of you who tend to struggle to use your bags, is this consistent across categories (jewelry, china/housewares, clothes, etc.) or is it bag specific?*
> I got nothing. Lol! But, I shall attempt to be the quarantine fashion explorer!
> Pre Covid I was ALL dresses ALL the time. But, I haven’t found comfy / stylish / super casual dresses for Covid time and defaulted into things I never wear (sweats, etc). I’m a slim hourglass. Casual dresses are often square-ish. I need dresses hard nipped in at the waist or I look like an angry, confused toddler wearing a pillow case.


I have a hard time with this across all categories. Like if I find a jar of something interesting but may never find again, I have trouble opening it and using it because then it will be gone. I know it is stupid. I actually don't have that much of a problem with bags as long as I've already carried them once. I only have a problem when it comes to cutting the tags and carrying it the first time. When I buy used bags I don't have to worry about this. I guess I have more of a problem with things that get used up than with things that can be used over and over.


----------



## dcooney4

This year I want to do basically the same goals as last year. They worked for me. I had a bit of fun buying and selling stuff, but never went out of budget or over filled my closet. 
1. Remain in allotted shelf space, No squeezing bags. 
2. Stay firmly in my budget. 
3. No bags weighing over 2 pounds.
4. Rotate and use all my bags.
5. Keep bag list up and photos up to date, and look at it before purchasing something new.
6. Have fun with them. 
7. Start the one in one out rule with almost everything, unless it is something I actually don't have to begin with.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s 2022 Resolutions *
> 
> I’ve “curated” a tight collection that I love and slayed the bag buying monster.  So, my resolutions are more forward moving than about control and reduction as they have been in the past
> 
> *1) Covid pivot* Find new ways to style my 5 bags least worn since Covid hit due to the change in lifestyle. Goal: wear each 5+ times this year.
> 
> *2) Renew the love *I’m sooooo tired of my Fendi By The Way and YSL Cabas satchel.  They’re still on trend, so I will find a way to love them as I’m not selling them.
> 
> *3) Seek joy!* Buy 1-2 heart stopping bags that add variety to my closet - so no more flaps. They also must be regularly wearable in this pandemic lifestyle.
> 
> *4) Sell one bag* I love my Dior tote but my work laptop doesn’t fit.
> 
> *5) Overhaul my wardrobe. *Year 3 of Covid also means everything is 3 years older. Classic items stay. Work clothes, past their time trendy clothes, a legion of ball gowns, boring clothes and the low quality work-from-home-leisure clothes I bought thinking the pandemic was temporary need to go. _(Cheap sundresses and leggings from Amazon - I’m looking at you.)_ 1 in / 2 out as I upgrade quality and buy items I adore _and_ can wear NOW.



Great goals! I especially like the ones about renewing the love and seeking joy. I have a few bags that I need to renew the love on, since I won’t be selling them.


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> *For some reason the threads were merged but this posting is still applicable here so... copy + pasted! *
> 
> I fell off the wagon last year but I'm hopping back on... one foot dangling off said wagon. As always I've given myself permission to purchase thrifted handbags and ones that are a rarity online ; however, I want to stick to minimal consumption habits especially given that I'm graduating this year. I'm so excited to see where this year takes me even if I can't buy all of the handbags I desire.
> 
> I would like to purchase the larger version of my Soho Flap in Mini Signature in either black or red. I'm definitely leaning towards the black version. A bigger bag option is definitely needed in my collection.
> 
> Finding your signature style requires an element of risk-taking. If there's a style you've always wanted to try now is the best time to do so. I suggest looking at a multitude of fashion blogs from a lot of different countries, mixing those particular elements into your personal style. If you like certain materials, keep a list of them and prioritize them.
> 
> This is the year that I'm attempting to dress more femininely... skirts, dresses, the works. My femininity is a power, not a weakness. I want to reclaim being girly and loving fashion in this deeply misogynistic society. In fact, I have this gorgeous blush pink quilted lunchbox coming in the mail. It's exactly what i'm looking for.


Congratulations on all of your hard work and your upcoming graduation! Such a big milestone to look forward to.



dcooney4 said:


> This year I want to do basically the same goals as last year. They worked for me. I had a bit of fun buying and selling stuff, but never went out of budget or over filled my closet.
> *1. Remain in allotted shelf space, No squeezing bags.*
> 2. Stay firmly in my budget.
> 3. No bags weighing over 2 pounds.
> 4. Rotate and use all my bags.
> 5. Keep bag list up and photos up to date, and look at it before purchasing something new.
> 6. Have fun with them.
> 7. Start the one in one out rule with almost everything, unless it is something I actually don't have to begin with.


Great goals, I especially like *1. Remain in allotted shelf space, No squeezing bags.* In a previous time when I had more bags than space to store them respectfully, I had some on the floor, I stored some in my sons’ closets, it certainly was not organized. I am happier with my current bags and storage!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> *My new mantra- Life is short. USE THE BAG!!!*!


I love this!!! I'm definitely going to make it my mantra this year.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have a hard time with this across all categories. Like if I find a jar of something interesting but may never find again, I have trouble opening it and using it because then it will be gone. I know it is stupid. I actually don't have that much of a problem with bags as long as I've already carried them once. I only have a problem when it comes to cutting the tags and carrying it the first time. When I buy used bags I don't have to worry about this. *I guess I have more of a problem with things that get used up than with things that can be used over and over.*


Oh, that's really insightful! True of me as well. In my case I can trace it back to when I was very little, and we lived in another country where there was severe food rationing. So I saw my Mom struggle to put nourishing food on the table. She did her very best, but it was hard. And then even when we moved back home (U.S.A.) she carried over those habits, like scraping peanut butter down to the very last molecule & so on.

In our house there's plenty to eat, but I do the same thing. Childhood memories linger!

As it happens my Mom also didn't use her "nice" things, but I have absolutely NO problem using mine!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> This year I want to do basically the same goals as last year. They worked for me. I had a bit of fun buying and selling stuff, but never went out of budget or over filled my closet.
> 1. Remain in allotted shelf space, No squeezing bags.
> 2. Stay firmly in my budget.
> 3. No bags weighing over 2 pounds.
> 4. Rotate and use all my bags.
> 5. Keep bag list up and photos up to date, and look at it before purchasing something new.
> 6. Have fun with them.
> 7. Start the one in one out rule with almost everything, unless it is something I actually don't have to begin with.


Last year I made use of your goal #2 and weighed all my bags. As a result, I let go of four bags that were too heavy. The PLG Mini Crossbody (all your fault, LOL!) is such a perfect weight, and I'm so glad I added one to my collection.

I love your goal #6. If it isn't fun, what's the point?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Hello all!  Thanks for doing this, I definitely could use support.  I've loved getting back into posting/surfing tPF but forgot that it can get a little spendy!  

Would love to shop my closet more - so many great bags but not all of them make it into the rotation enough.  Other than the final payment on a FP Reserve item, I'm hoping not to make new bag purchases without first making room in my closet and budget. This really could apply to all fashion-related items like clothing and jewelry too!

I have wedding responsibilities and expenditures to save up for in the coming year or two, so the cutting back on spending is all across the board! There are a few gaps in my closet I need to detail out further - when getting dressed I realize "ooh I wish I had this color/size/shape/etc thing" instead of whatever I use instead.  Hoping to only spend on those gap items when I do have room to buy. 

Looking forward to keeping up with the theme/colors with everyone too!


----------



## missie1

So my goals for new year
Add 2 new bags total.
Add 2 new VCA pieces
Get rid of three bags-havent identified which ones yet.  This involves more thought.


----------



## lill_canele

lill_canele said:


> Having bought no clothes in 2020 (because hospital = scrubs life) and only 1 bag (I give myself a 2 bag per year quota or one in and one out), I started to shop in 2021.
> However, I did not buy as many things as I have bought in past years and was more consciously picking and choosing clothes and accessories. Trying to be more mindful of my purchases and what goes with my current aesthetic and lifestyle.
> 
> Yet, since going out in 2021 was still limited, I did not get as much use with my 2021 purchases as I would have liked, so like many others, I will be shopping my closet in 2022 to get more wear and love of what I got in 2021.
> 
> May have a bag in mind to buy in 2022 but not super hyped up to buy bags from any of the new/recent collections. Hope it'll stay that way haha.



Oh a thought, I've realized I tend to buy the majority of items earlier in the year (probably because my birthday is in the first quarter of the year) and then when collections come out in the later half of the year, I get sad and then wish that I had been a little more patient for other collections to come out. 
So for 2022, I'd like to try to be more patient and hold back on my purchases in the first half of the year, in case something catches my eye later down the line!  

And then when the holidays come, I have a rule to buy for everyone else first, before buying for myself. It gets very tempting haha, but I've managed to stick to it pretty well in 2021 so I'd like to do that for 2022 as well.


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Hello all!  Thanks for doing this, I definitely could use support.  I've loved getting back into posting/surfing tPF but forgot that it can get a little spendy!
> 
> Would love to shop my closet more - so many great bags but not all of them make it into the rotation enough.  Other than the final payment on a FP Reserve item, I'm hoping not to make new bag purchases without first making room in my closet and budget. This really could apply to all fashion-related items like clothing and jewelry too!
> 
> I have wedding responsibilities and expenditures to save up for in the coming year or two, so the cutting back on spending is all across the board! There are a few gaps in my closet I need to detail out further - when getting dressed I realize "ooh I wish I had this color/size/shape/etc thing" instead of whatever I use instead.  Hoping to only spend on those gap items when I do have room to buy.
> 
> Looking forward to keeping up with the theme/colors with everyone too!



So happy to see you here on this Thread! It's a sweet and supportive group, like the RM Forum is.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I have this philosophy about buying bags now. For me to buy one bag, at least one, if not two bags need to be re-homed. Same with jewelry.

Doing this makes you really THINK before hitting buy it now. Does it fit a real need? Will I regret the purchase? Will I wear it?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I love this!!! I'm definitely going to make it my mantra this year.


I will join you in this mantra.


----------



## americandreaming

December stats: one bag in nothing out so far though I'm selling an electronic which is receiving decent bids.  

My younger and fashionable sister was helping me pack for my trip in a few weeks and only ONE of my tops made the cut...  out of my entire wardrobe.  She had to look through hers and lend me a sweatshirt and dress.  This exposes more than ever how much my stuff needs to be removed and replaced with a staple capsule.  I thought I was doing well until consulting her and thank god I did!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

etoupebirkin said:


> I have this philosophy about buying bags now. For me to buy one bag, at least one, if not two bags need to be re-homed. Same with jewelry.
> 
> Doing this makes you really THINK before hitting buy it now. Does it fit a real need? Will I regret the purchase? Will I wear it?


Anything that causes us to be mindful is a great idea!!

I am at a stage where I feel comfortable adding 5-7 more bags with 0 outs over time (years). So my self imposed stopper is two fold.

1) AVOID SELLING AT ALL COST! I abhor selling bags. I just “can’t” anymore.  But, I don’t like owning what I don’t happily wear. So, I _reeeaaalllly_ have to make sure any new bag is a long term keeper.
2) ELEVATE WITH JOY! I only want bags that truly upgrade my collection in a way that is meaningful to me. That does not mean buying ever more expensive bags because money spent does *not* necessarily equate to style and quality. For me, it means the bag has to bring something exciting & new to my collection.


----------



## Sparkletastic

americandreaming said:


> December stats: one bag in nothing out so far though I'm selling an electronic which is receiving decent bids.
> 
> My younger and fashionable sister was helping me pack for my trip in a few weeks and only ONE of my tops made the cut...  out of my entire wardrobe.  She had to look through hers and lend me a sweatshirt and dress.  This exposes more than ever how much my stuff needs to be removed and replaced with a staple capsule.  I thought I was doing well until consulting her and thank god I did!!!


I’m having only child envy!  How lucky you are to have a sister that you can have fun with over wardrobes. 

What kinds of items are you thinking of adding?


----------



## baghabitz34

My 2022 Goals:
1. Although I am not interested in downsizing, I do need to rehome items I no longer like/use.
2. SLGs - Although I did not add a lot in 2021, I would like to cut back even more in 2022. I would like to add a long LV wallet & some gray SLGs.
3. Jewelry - I was big into silver in 2021. I would like to continue & add a few more Lagos pieces.
4. I want to finally add a YSL bag. 
5. Continue to track my bag usage.
6. Stop saving my items & use them. Bags, clothes, shoes, etc they’re meant to be used & enjoyed.
7. Borrowing from @More bags the idea of enjoying a wardrobe that supports my real lifestyle vs my fantasy life.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m having only child envy!  How lucky you are to have a sister that you can have fun with over wardrobes.
> 
> What kinds of items are you thinking of adding?


I have a sister but she is even less fashionable than me. She doesn't even own a purse!


----------



## whateve

I don't know if I ever posted goals for 2021. If I had, I suspect I failed. I remember trying to not buy anything but I only lasted to mid February. I have a bag on the way right now.  I haven't put very many bags up for sale yet I bought quite a few. I'm not certain they were all good choices. I'll show my year end stats in a few days; hoping I'll sell something by then.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

...and already I´m behind and need to catch up...

I´d love to join for 2022 if you´d have me, again! 

*So what are my bag/ wardrobe resolutions for 2022?*

Some will be the same as last year. They help me stay on track.


*no random purchases (aka buy for buying´s sake, buy because "one has to own this brand", ...)*
*only buy what I love- no compromising!*
*research, research, research... to make sure the bags I think I´d like actually are what I like plus to gain the knowledge to buy preloved without fear of fakes*
*what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold*
*upgrade! Quality is everything!*
and here I need to manifest:

*wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*
*find my style! As much as I yearn for my lost youth, I am who I am: me, over 50*
*purge my wardrobe consequently until it matches my style of now, not of many years ago*
and finally:

*enjoy!*


----------



## slytheringirl

Hello all! Even though I'm new to luxury this year, I have acquired quite a bit and feel like I'm in a place where I should really slow down a bit. Here are my goals for 2022:

1. Enjoy what I have already.
2. Pay attention to what I actually use/wear, and what I don't. Then, ask myself why and really take note this. Then, if I make modifications to these items to make it more usable for me (ex. getting a strap to make a bag more useable) and I still don't tend to use it, it's time to sell. 
3. Find my own personal style.
4. Stop being so impulsive. Just because I want something when I see it doesn't mean that I'm actually going to get the use out if it.
5. If I see something I want, take my time to really and truly think it over.
6. Do my research on an item/brand to help with deciding if something is truly worth it.
7. Stop giving in to FOMO. If I miss it, I miss it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...and already I´m behind and need to catch up...
> 
> I´d love to join for 2022 if you´d have me, again!
> 
> *So what are my bag/ wardrobe resolutions for 2022?*
> 
> Some will be the same as last year. They help me stay on track.
> 
> 
> *no random purchases (aka buy for buying´s sake, buy because "one has to own this brand", ...)*
> *only buy what I love- no compromising!*
> *research, research, research... to make sure the bags I think I´d like actually are what I like plus to gain the knowledge to buy preloved without fear of fakes*
> *what I don´t care for has to go- preferrably be sold*
> *upgrade! Quality is everything!*
> and here I need to manifest:
> 
> *wear my handbags, clothes, shoes without fear of ruining them*
> *find my style! As much as I yearn for my lost youth, I am who I am: me, over 50*
> *purge my wardrobe consequently until it matches my style of now, not of many years ago*
> and finally:
> 
> *enjoy!*


Being over 50 myself, while there are things that no longer work/look as good/are appropriate/look too young or like I am trying too hard, I have also found a lot of freedom in dressing now. Outfits that never rang true, seemed too mature or serious on my younger self, that looked a little like “dress up”, items like scarves, blazers and pearls- all of them look and feel just right now. I can wear logo bags and no one looks twice. I could even probably wear some pretty expensive jewelry and it would ring true because at this point in my life I have paid my dues and my vintage bags could have been mine for years. I also feel a lot more freedom to dress for ME, what I like, not what makes me look attractive to men. The younger men who that matters so much to aren’t looking at me anyway, so who cares what they think?

Bottom line- don’t mourn or look back. Look forward! Listen to your inner voice that has been exposed to styles for decades and sift through what appeals to you, regardless of trend. We are beyond trend. We live in the land of STYLE!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I replied to your post but now I’m wondering about something else. I saw my mom buy things and NEVER use them. She’s had a lot of regret (then and) now that she’s a senior citizen and has a legion of missed opportunities. So, no matter the category, I USE my things and get _really_ uncomfortable with not doing so. Don’t need a PhD in psychology to see this is a reaction to my upbringing. LOL!
> So, I’m curious. For those of you who tend to struggle to use your bags, is this consistent across categories (jewelry, china/housewares, clothes, etc.) or is it bag specific?


It goes through all categories! I grew up in a household with limited funds. My Mum held it all together and saved, never having anything nice for herself (For example I was always reminded that she did not get one piece of new clothes from when I was born until when I was 5 years old) for years while my Dad as the breadwinner was entitled to spending. 

My Mum mainly made her own clothes and mine or she bought from the cheaper shops, very basic. 

My Dad climbed the job ladder and from some point in my teens on there was more money. Dad went crazy and started collecting hifi equipment and other costly things while my Mum stayed very frugal. 

All the time I lived at home it was totally normal to have nice clothes to leave the house and homewear- not to be confused with modern homewear, just something old and shabby that would do. As soon as we came in we changed. 

On rare occasions my Mum would go shopping and really splurge on quality items she loved, but it was crystal clear that she would feel guilty the second she brought her purchases home and only wear them for "special occasions". Her fine winter coat for example is still there, 10 years after she passed, and is like brand new. I remember one shopping day - I must have been in my late teens- she chose a pretty dress and I urged her to get it. It was so nice, some turquise jersey number with a floral pattern that suited her so well and was not even very expensive. Back home she started sobbing and accused me it was my fault she had spent the money on this dress. After a while she started wearing it, though and wore it for years and years. 




Two souls alas! are dwelling in my breast. 


I love to shop and to collect like my Dad did, to tell myself life is short, you have the funds and this is nice. It feels so good to do it. But there is my Mum´s voice: be sensible, be frugal. You can make this yourself, you don´t need this, pay attention, don´t ruin your good things.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Being over 50 myself, while there are things that no longer work/look as good/are appropriate/look too young or like I am trying too hard, I have also found a lot of freedom in dressing now. Outfits that never rang true, seemed too mature or serious on my younger self, that looked a little like “dress up”, items like scarves, blazers and pearls- all of them look and feel just right now. I can wear logo bags and no one looks twice. I could even probably wear some pretty expensive jewelry and it would ring true because at this point in my life I have paid my dues and my vintage bags could have been mine for years. I also feel a lot more freedom to dress for ME, what I like, not what makes me look attractive to men. The younger men who that matters so much to aren’t looking at me anyway, so who cares what they think?
> 
> Bottom line- don’t mourn or look back. Look forward! Listen to your inner voice that has been exposed to styles for decades and sift through what appeals to you, regardless of trend. We are beyond trend. We live in the land of STYLE!



Yes to all you are saying! At my age I´m totally beyond trend and in general I know what suits me intuitively. Finally I can reach for the leopard print without looking cheap (or finally I know which leopard print piece to buy that does not look cheap even as it is preloved and does not cost much.) I´ve entered the stage of being excentric...


----------



## poizenisxkandee

I think in 2021 I just got really fixated with filling in gaps in my bag wardrobe. Like, I'd realize a small red leather crossbody would make a great contrast color to my existing clothing wardrobe, and be functional for being hands free when going out and about.  

But rather than really think about exactly what I wanted that red crossbody to look like and function like, I'd spend a week or two combing the internet for red bags of that size and make a purchase just to fill the void...and realize a little later it's not the quality or texture or hardware combo or pocket/organization configuration or whatever that would have been most suitable and just be on the hunt again!  

So as I move forward with only wanting to purchase pieces that fill gaps in my wardrobe, I want to be more specific and less impulsive/obsessed with finding it.  I love fashion and handbags, but none of those "gap" items are life-altering purchases and I can slow down with it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> within the boundaries of my physical space



That´s something I always have to be mindful of, too...  I tend to fill any room with my clutter quicker as lightning. 



More bags said:


> Enjoy a wardrobe that supports my real lifestyle vs. imaginary lifestyle, wear my favourite items frequently



Oh I wished. My actual lifestyle is rather makeshift. We live in an old house that has been a sleeping building site for years. Nothing is fancy and in the winter it´s cold as there is only one stove for heating. As much as I´d love to wear dresses (I tried for Christmas for a couple of hours until I was an ice block) or nice clothes most of the winter time I end up in warm sweats, joggers, Ugg boots and an old fur coat on top at home. As soon as it gets warmer my vintage dresses - mostly the easy to wear and not delicate 70ies- come back out. 
When it comes to nice shoes: the staircase is steep and the yard is cobbled...

But I took bold action this week and now am wearing my "good" big cashmere scarf at home. It´s so nice and warm. (And I got a new one for Christmas that I can keep for Sunday best, so can retire the old one to actual use... typical!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I have a sister but she is even less fashionable than me. She doesn't even own a purse!


I would take any sister or brother or cousin or aunt or uncle I could get. I’ve made family from friends but long for what I perceive is the intimacy that comes from shared history.





cowgirlsboots said:


> *no random purchases (aka buy for buying´s sake, buy because "one has to own this brand", ...)*


 I think you and I agree. The only brand we “have” to own is pre-Chiuri Dior 


cowgirlsboots said:


> It goes through all categories! I grew up in a household with limited funds. My Mum held it all together and saved, never having anything nice for herself (For example I was always reminded that she did not get one piece of new clothes from when I was born until when I was 5 years old) for years while my Dad as the breadwinner was entitled to spending.
> 
> My Mum mainly made her own clothes and mine or she bought from the cheaper shops, very basic.
> 
> My Dad climbed the job ladder and from some point in my teens on there was more money. Dad went crazy and started collecting hifi equipment and other costly things while my Mum stayed very frugal.
> 
> All the time I lived at home it was totally normal to have nice clothes to leave the house and homewear- not to be confused with modern homewear, just something old and shabby that would do. As soon as we came in we changed.
> 
> On rare occasions my Mum would go shopping and really splurge on quality items she loved, but it was crystal clear that she would feel guilty the second she brought her purchases home and only wear them for "special occasions". Her fine winter coat for example is still there, 10 years after she passed, and is like brand new. I remember one shopping day - I must have been in my late teens- she chose a pretty dress and I urged her to get it. It was so nice, some turquise jersey number with a floral pattern that suited her so well and was not even very expensive. Back home she started sobbing and accused me it was my fault she had spent the money on this dress. After a while she started wearing it, though and wore it for years and years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two souls alas! are dwelling in my breast.
> 
> 
> I love to shop and to collect like my Dad did, to tell myself life is short, you have the funds and this is nice. It feels so good to do it. But there is my Mum´s voice: be sensible, be frugal. You can make this yourself, you don´t need this, pay attention, don´t ruin your good things.


I totally get it as frugality is burned in my soul as well. But, I manifest it by “starving” (spending as little as possible on) things I don’t care about (like wine, watches, or even canned goods LOL!) and being generous on the few categories, I do care about (home, travel, jewelry, bags). That way there is no guilt and I feel “smart” in being wise with my money.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I would take any sister or brother or cousin or aunt or uncle I could get. I’ve made family from friends but long for what I perceive is the intimacy that comes from shared history. I think you and I agree. The only brand we “have” to own is pre-Chiuri Dior
> I totally get it as frugality is burned in my soul as well. But, I manifest it by “starving” (spending as little as possible on) things I don’t care about (like wine, watches, or even canned goods LOL!) and being generous on the few categories, I do care about (home, travel, jewelry, bags). That way there is no guilt and I feel “smart” in being wise with my money.


Sometimes the family you choose is better than the one you are born with. I'm not close with my sister; DH isn't close to his sister; and sadly, my children are not close with each other. DH and I are best friends. We enjoy being with each other.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I think you and I agree. The only brand we “have” to own is pre-Chiuri Dior


Totally agreed! Even if I won the lottery and could go shopping at the Dior boutique I wouldn´t want any Chiuri piece! The Lady Dior Art Bags she didn´t have her hands on on the other hand...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok, the Jimmy Choo Bon Bon bag saga continues. I requested a return and sent photos of the non disclosed damage. The seller refunded my money and doesn’t want the bag back.



Soooooo… er… hmmmm… (???)

I could see if someone can dye it black, buuuuuut I found a pic of a black one and I’m unmoved. Seems to have shw and pink stones (the pink version has gold hardware and clear stones.)


Maybe I’ll just donate it and some crafty person will get a great project. I really don’t want to “futz” with it and dither over quality of dying, etc. This is exactly why I refuse to buy any preloved bag that isn’t like new. Just like I’m “over” selling bags, I’m “over” resuscitating them.  I’m open to any *easy* solution. Ideas?


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Totally agreed! Even if I won the lottery and could go shopping at the Dior boutique I wouldn´t want any Chiuri piece! The Lady Dior Art Bags she didn´t have her hands on on the other hand...


Agree. I haven’t been tempted by anything. I went to my local Dior boutique early summer after vaxx when we thought the world was opening (ha!). Anyway, nothing moved me. I’m trying to get past my flap bag addiction and even the new Caro is zero temptation when I see people reveal. It has no personality.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Here are my commitments for 2022:

- To never again go into the red in my "blow money" personal spending account.  I did that a few months ago, and still feel gross about it.

- To buy from the Massaccesi BST only if the item is in one of the styles I like best: Phoebe, Zhoe, Iride, Flora, Mia, Juno, and Penelope Messenger.  No other styles, even if I love the leather and could afford the price.

- To buy zero bags from the local thrift stores for a year.

- To replace my current wallet, with which I am dissatisfied because it is too large and too heavy, with something I already own rather than buying anything new.

- I am under consideration for an award which would come with a small money prize.  I would like a secondhand Bally quilted flap bag (the closest I will likely ever come to a Chanel look). But I will buy it only if I am selected for the award.

- To enjoy and appreciate my inexpensive pieces and not compare my collection to other people's.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, the Jimmy Choo Bon Bon bag saga continues. I requested a return and sent photos of the non disclosed damage. The seller refunded my money and doesn’t want the bag back.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo… er… hmmmm… (???)
> 
> I could see if someone can dye it black, buuuuuut I found a pic of a black one and I’m unmoved. Seems to have shw and pink stones (the pink version has gold hardware and clear stones.)
> View attachment 5283822
> 
> Maybe I’ll just donate it and some crafty person will get a great project. I really don’t want to “futz” with it and dither over quality of dying, etc. This is exactly why I refuse to buy any preloved bag that isn’t like new. Just like I’m “over” selling bags, I’m “over” resuscitating them.  I’m open to any *easy* solution. Ideas?


Why not offer to someone on the forum who is crafty? (not me!) Maybe it could be dyed a different color, like just a darker pink, and if there are visible snags, those might be covered with rhinestones in some kind of pattern. It would be fun to see what someone could do with it. If you just donate it, you'll never know what happened with it.


----------



## CashmereFiend

I know this isn’t a bag or SLG resolution, but I’m trying to change the way I consume goods (especially clothes) and I’m going to endeavor to buy no clothes until June. I have a TON of clothes and love the zing of receiving new things I purchase online, but want a hard reset of my buying habits. The only thing I’m allowed to purchase is 1 pair shoes per month, and it will be one in, one out.

As for purses, I’m rethinking those as well. I received an LV black Epi alma bb for Christmas, have a number of other bags (LV, Bal, Chloe) and intend to buy one bag per year moving forward OR, if I’m buying jewelry that year, none. 
So! We’ll see how this goes. Wish me luck! I want less stuff, to consume less, and the stuff
I do buy I want to be exactly what I like  and items that will last forever (like the 1 ct diamond solitaire pendant I just ordered- you get the gist).
Cheers in the new year, all!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Claudia Herzog said:


> Here are my commitments for 2022:
> 
> - To never again go into the red in my "blow money" personal spending account.  I did that a few months ago, and still feel gross about it.
> 
> - To buy from the Massaccesi BST only if the item is in one of the styles I like best: Phoebe, Zhoe, Iride, Flora, Mia, Juno, and Penelope Messenger.  No other styles, even if I love the leather and could afford the price.
> 
> - To buy zero bags from the local thrift stores for a year.
> 
> - To replace my current wallet, with which I am dissatisfied because it is too large and too heavy, with something I already own rather than buying anything new.
> 
> - I am under consideration for an award which would come with a small money prize.  I would like a secondhand Bally quilted flap bag (the closest I will likely ever come to a Chanel look). But I will buy it only if I am selected for the award.
> 
> - To enjoy and appreciate my inexpensive pieces and not compare my collection to other people's.


Your collection is YOUR collection…pieces you chose because you love them. Who cares how much they cost! A well made bag exists at ALL price points and it is HOW you wear it that makes it look good! So ROCK those bags like they cost a million bucks and they will look like a million bucks!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Claudia Herzog said:


> Here are my commitments for 2022:
> 
> - To never again go into the red in my "blow money" personal spending account.  I did that a few months ago, and still feel gross about it.
> 
> - To buy from the Massaccesi BST only if the item is in one of the styles I like best: Phoebe, Zhoe, Iride, Flora, Mia, Juno, and Penelope Messenger.  No other styles, even if I love the leather and could afford the price.
> 
> - To buy zero bags from the local thrift stores for a year.
> 
> - To replace my current wallet, with which I am dissatisfied because it is too large and too heavy, with something I already own rather than buying anything new.
> 
> - I am under consideration for an award which would come with a small money prize.  I would like a secondhand Bally quilted flap bag (the closest I will likely ever come to a Chanel look). But I will buy it only if I am selected for the award.
> 
> - To enjoy and appreciate my inexpensive pieces and not compare my collection to other people's.


These are great, and so personal. Fingers crossed that you get the award! Or maybe some other surprise that would encourage you to get the Bally bag.
Wallets are tricky - I go back and forth with size. What are you replacing?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## SakuraSakura

poizenisxkandee said:


> Hello all!  Thanks for doing this, I definitely could use support.  I've loved getting back into posting/surfing tPF but forgot that it can get a little spendy!
> 
> Would love to shop my closet more - so many great bags but not all of them make it into the rotation enough.  Other than the final payment on a FP Reserve item, I'm hoping not to make new bag purchases without first making room in my closet and budget. This really could apply to all fashion-related items like clothing and jewelry too!
> 
> I have wedding responsibilities and expenditures to save up for in the coming year or two, so the cutting back on spending is all across the board! There are a few gaps in my closet I need to detail out further - when getting dressed I realize "ooh I wish I had this color/size/shape/etc thing" instead of whatever I use instead.  Hoping to only spend on those gap items when I do have room to buy.
> 
> Looking forward to keeping up with the theme/colors with everyone too!



I'm in a similar headspace. I definitely do have gaps in my wardrobe that need to be filled but I also have things I need to save for! Thank goodness for secondhand.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I don't know if I ever posted goals for 2021. If I had, I suspect I failed. I remember trying to not buy anything but I only lasted to mid February. I have a bag on the way right now.  I haven't put very many bags up for sale yet I bought quite a few. I'm not certain they were all good choices. I'll show my year end stats in a few days; hoping I'll sell something by then.



I have two bags on the way! This IS the 2022 resolution thread...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, the Jimmy Choo Bon Bon bag saga continues. I requested a return and sent photos of the non disclosed damage. The seller refunded my money and doesn’t want the bag back.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo… er… hmmmm… (???)
> 
> I could see if someone can dye it black, buuuuuut I found a pic of a black one and I’m unmoved. Seems to have shw and pink stones (the pink version has gold hardware and clear stones.)
> View attachment 5283822
> 
> Maybe I’ll just donate it and some crafty person will get a great project. I really don’t want to “futz” with it and dither over quality of dying, etc. This is exactly why I refuse to buy any preloved bag that isn’t like new. Just like I’m “over” selling bags, I’m “over” resuscitating them.  I’m open to any *easy* solution. Ideas?


Wow, a gift horse! 

My easy idea would be adding embellishments to the affected spots. I bought a 40ies dress not long ago that had lots of defects in need of darning- when the job was done it looked darned, so I embroidered bold flowers over the worst repairs. They divert the eye and the sad dress suddenly looks very nice. Some christals or beads could do the trick on your gift horse plus doing embroidery is kind of relaxing. (Say I who actually has no clue how to properly embroider. My work always are just scribbles with thread.) And if you don´t want to embroider, aren´t there iron or stick on embellishments?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Agree. I haven’t been tempted by anything. I went to my local Dior boutique early summer after vaxx when we thought the world was opening (ha!). Anyway, nothing moved me. I’m trying to get past my flap bag addiction and even the new Caro is zero temptation when I see people reveal. It has no personality.


When I see the Caro I´m sure it´s just an uninspired variation of the New Lock. I do not like the 30 Montaigne in the back and how the strap is attached. I do not like the price, either. I can have a perfect New Lock or even a Miss Dior at a fraction. When Mrs. Chiuri started her job she openly stated she was not interested in handbags- yes, I can see this!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Claudia Herzog said:


> Here are my commitments for 2022:
> 
> - To never again go into the red in my "blow money" personal spending account.  I did that a few months ago, and still feel gross about it.
> 
> - To buy from the Massaccesi BST only if the item is in one of the styles I like best: Phoebe, Zhoe, Iride, Flora, Mia, Juno, and Penelope Messenger.  No other styles, even if I love the leather and could afford the price.
> 
> - To buy zero bags from the local thrift stores for a year.
> 
> - To replace my current wallet, with which I am dissatisfied because it is too large and too heavy, with something I already own rather than buying anything new.
> 
> - I am under consideration for an award which would come with a small money prize.  I would like a secondhand Bally quilted flap bag (the closest I will likely ever come to a Chanel look). But I will buy it only if I am selected for the award.
> 
> - To enjoy and appreciate my inexpensive pieces and not compare my collection to other people's.



I´ve looked at the quilted Bally bags, too. They are lovely and the Bally quality is really nice. Good Luck for winning the award!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Claudia Herzog said:


> To enjoy and appreciate my inexpensive pieces and not compare my collection to other people's.


Thank you for reminding me of this! It is a good mantra. A collection is personal. It does not matter what other people have! 
I´ve been using the Luxury Promise instagram to put myself into perspective. They show bags for sale each and every day- must haves for some, for many but I have come to the point where I can say 99% of what they show doesn´t spark desire. I do not need to have "general must haves". I have to make my own choices, find my own personal must haves!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

momasaurus said:


> Wallets are tricky - I go back and forth with size. What are you replacing?



I'm replacing my Kate Spade continental wallet.  I feel bad because I researched that wallet and loved all its card slots and compartments for cash and coins, we took a special trip three hours away to buy it, I love the gold color, and I haven't worn it out.  But it is too big to fit in the bags I carry on the weekends, and it is just too heavy for me.  A few weeks ago, I was caught without my ID and turned away from an event because I hadn't wanted to haul my wallet around.  That was when I realized I couldn't keep going with the Kate Spade, and I really should try something smaller and lighter that's going to work better for me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Claudia Herzog said:


> I'm replacing my Kate Spade continental wallet.  I feel bad because I researched that wallet and loved all its card slots and compartments for cash and coins, we took a special trip three hours away to buy it, I love the gold color, and I haven't worn it out.  But it is too big to fit in the bags I carry on the weekends, and it is just too heavy for me.  A few weeks ago, I was caught without my ID and turned away from an event because I hadn't wanted to haul my wallet around.  That was when I realized I couldn't keep going with the Kate Spade, and I really should try something smaller and lighter that's going to work better for me.


I just looked it up and thought:"this is my kind of wallet!" Big and roomy with space for everything but the kitchen sink and of course heavy like a brick...  my Dior Karenina is about the same. Before this one I had an even bigger wallet with two zippers and loved it. I had to do a content purge to change into the Dior: surprise, surprise, all I had to remove was junk I´d been carrying around. 
Of course a brick of a wallet like this does not fit into smaller bags. Mine won´t even go into the small Dior Promenade pouch. I´ve been looking at smaller wallets, but so far not found a solution. 
A quick google search a few minutes ago brought me to this: 









						COCCINELLE Tassel Zip Around Wallet | modeherz
					






					www.modeherz.de
				







Maße: Breite ca. 16 cm, Höhe ca. 10 cm, Tiefe ca. 4 cm
I´ll have a closer look into it, because it seems to be just the right size for me to use with smaller bags and still carry most of the things I think I need.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Claudia Herzog said:


> I'm replacing my Kate Spade continental wallet.  I feel bad because I researched that wallet and loved all its card slots and compartments for cash and coins, we took a special trip three hours away to buy it, I love the gold color, and I haven't worn it out.  But it is too big to fit in the bags I carry on the weekends, and it is just too heavy for me.  A few weeks ago, I was caught without my ID and turned away from an event because I hadn't wanted to haul my wallet around.  That was when I realized I couldn't keep going with the Kate Spade, and I really should try something smaller and lighter that's going to work better for me.


Oops, my reply seems to have vanished into thin air...
I did a quick google search for smaller zip around wallets and came to the medium versions- 16 cms wide. Still roomy but a lot easier to fit into smaller bags.

The Abro Adria model is a good one too. I actually own one, nice and red...  I must find it!









						abro Leather Adria Zip Wallet Geldbörse Navy Blau  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie abro Leather Adria Zip Wallet Geldbörse Navy Blau in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## whateve

Claudia Herzog said:


> I'm replacing my Kate Spade continental wallet.  I feel bad because I researched that wallet and loved all its card slots and compartments for cash and coins, we took a special trip three hours away to buy it, I love the gold color, and I haven't worn it out.  But it is too big to fit in the bags I carry on the weekends, and it is just too heavy for me.  A few weeks ago, I was caught without my ID and turned away from an event because I hadn't wanted to haul my wallet around.  That was when I realized I couldn't keep going with the Kate Spade, and I really should try something smaller and lighter that's going to work better for me.


I stopped using those large ziparound wallets. I used to love them. Now I divide my stuff between smaller wallets. That way I can make sure I have the most important things with me if I have to downsize. I use a card case for the most important stuff like my ID, health insurance card, and major credit cards. I have other cards in another wallet. I love the card case because it fits easily in the pockets of my purses. Often I don't even pull the card case out. I can reach the credit card, pull it out, and put it back without removing the card case at all. This is the one I'm using now. It is Brighton.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have a separate coin purse and a small pouch for cash, but you could put folded cash in the zipped portion of this card case.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I stopped using those large ziparound wallets. I used to love them. Not I divide my stuff between smaller wallets. That way I can make sure I have the most important things with me if I have to downsize. I use a card case for the most important stuff like my ID, health insurance card, and major credit cards. I have other cards in another wallet. I love the card case because it fits easily in the pockets of my purses. Often I don't even pull the card case out. I can reach the credit card, pull it out, and put it back without removing the card case at all. This is the one I'm using now. It is Brighton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284470
> 
> I have a separate coin purse and a small pouch for cash, but you could put folded cash in the zipped portion of this card case.


That´s beautiful! I adore the design! 
Unfortunately the separiting my things into several small wallets doesn´t work at all. I´m always panicking I might have misplaced or even lost something. The same goes for card slots in bags. The only thing that makes me feel safe is some kind of zip around wallet I can access from the top while holding it firmly in my hand. The zip around versions that have to unfold don´t work either- shame, as the Dior Trailer Trash smaller wallets are built like this.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s beautiful! I adore the design!
> Unfortunately the separiting my things into several small wallets doesn´t work at all. I´m always panicking I might have misplaced or even lost something. The same goes for card slots in bags. The only thing that makes me feel safe is some kind of zip around wallet I can access from the top while holding it firmly in my hand. The zip around versions that have to unfold don´t work either- shame, as the Dior Trailer Trash smaller wallets are built like this.


Thank you! Once I started using a separate card case, I've never regretted it.
I also have this wallet. It's made by Longchamp. https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/compact-wallet-L3622757729.html



I don't like wallets that unfold either. It is too much work. I don't want people waiting for me to get it open. I never use card slots in a bag because I'm likely to leave the card in the bag when I switch bags.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> My 2022 Goals:
> 1. Although I am not interested in downsizing, I do need to rehome items I no longer like/use.
> 2. SLGs - Although I did not add a lot in 2021, I would like to cut back even more in 2022. I would like to add a long LV wallet & some gray SLGs.
> 3. Jewelry - I was big into silver in 2021. I would like to continue & add a few more Lagos pieces.
> 4. I want to finally add a YSL bag.
> 5. Continue to track my bag usage.
> 6. Stop saving my items & use them. Bags, clothes, shoes, etc they’re meant to be used & enjoyed.
> 7. Borrowing from @More bags the idea of enjoying a wardrobe that supports my real lifestyle vs my fantasy life.


Great goals @baghabitz34, high five on the real lifestyle wardrobe, using our item, and tracking bag usage! Which YSL bags are catching your eye?



slytheringirl said:


> Hello all! Even though I'm new to luxury this year, I have acquired quite a bit and feel like I'm in a place where I should really slow down a bit. Here are my goals for 2022:
> 
> 1. Enjoy what I have already.
> *2. Pay attention to what I actually use/wear, and what I don't. Then, ask myself why and really take note this. Then, if I make modifications to these items to make it more usable for me (ex. getting a strap to make a bag more useable) and I still don't tend to use it, it's time to sell.*
> 3. Find my own personal style.
> 4. Stop being so impulsive. Just because I want something when I see it doesn't mean that I'm actually going to get the use out if it.
> 5. If I see something I want, take my time to really and truly think it over.
> 6. Do my research on an item/brand to help with deciding if something is truly worth it.
> 7. Stop giving in to FOMO. If I miss it, I miss it.


Your second point is awesome - it speaks to great analysis, informed decision making, and taking actions to truly curate an awesome wardrobe!


----------



## Sparkletastic

_Sharing a shopping from my closet WIN!!!_

My Fendi BTW & I ran errands today. 

It continues to be incredibly functional but, I was extremely unhappy wearing it because the saggy corners make the bag look tired.


BUT!  My frustration (and almost pathological hatred of “functional” shopping) made me think in earnest about solutions that don’t require me buying something new. And, I think I have a great one!  My YSL Cabas, that’s languished recently because it’s one of my “work” bags, can be my new super functional bag!


Both are arm carry with optional shoulder strap and about the same size. The YSL is exceptionally lightweight and a full open compartment so, if I order an organizer for it, it will become as functional as the Fendi.

This option makes me *very* happy about the YSL!!! (and reclaiming love for this bag was part of my 2022 goals) YAY! 

So, now, I just need to figure out how to reposition the By The Way - fix the corners, dress it up…something.  I think I’ll post in the Fendi forum for suggestions on that.


----------



## More bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Here are my commitments for 2022:
> 
> - To never again go into the red in my "blow money" personal spending account.  I did that a few months ago, and still feel gross about it.
> 
> - To buy from the Massaccesi BST only if the item is in one of the styles I like best: Phoebe, Zhoe, Iride, Flora, Mia, Juno, and Penelope Messenger.  No other styles, even if I love the leather and could afford the price.
> 
> - To buy zero bags from the local thrift stores for a year.
> 
> - To replace my current wallet, with which I am dissatisfied because it is too large and too heavy, with something I already own rather than buying anything new.
> 
> - I am under consideration for an award which would come with a small money prize.  I would like a secondhand Bally quilted flap bag (the closest I will likely ever come to a Chanel look). But I will buy it only if I am selected for the award.
> 
> - To enjoy and appreciate my inexpensive pieces and not compare my collection to other people's.


Claudia, sending many good wishes on being selected for the award and congratulations on your nomination!



CashmereFiend said:


> I know this isn’t a bag or SLG resolution, but I’m trying to change the way I consume goods (especially clothes) and I’m going to endeavor to buy no clothes until June. I have a TON of clothes and love the zing of receiving new things I purchase online, but want a hard reset of my buying habits. The only thing I’m allowed to purchase is 1 pair shoes per month, and it will be one in, one out.
> 
> As for purses, I’m rethinking those as well. I received an LV black Epi alma bb for Christmas, have a number of other bags (LV, Bal, Chloe) and intend to buy one bag per year moving forward OR, if I’m buying jewelry that year, none.
> So! We’ll see how this goes. Wish me luck! I want less stuff, to consume less, and the stuff
> I do buy I want to be exactly what I like  and items that will last forever (like the 1 ct diamond solitaire pendant I just ordered- you get the gist).
> Cheers in the new year, all!!


First, I love your TPF name! Great declared intentions, you can do it! Congratulations on your diamond solitaire pendant!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Paris Girl

I‘be been using the Coach 1941 clutch wallets since they came out. I’ve got several colors but black is my favorite. I can use as a clutch, wristlet, attach a crossbody chain, or just use as a wallet. My sister and I used them with a crossbody chain running around Paris wanting to travel light. We even slipped our passports inside. I change bags constantly so it holds everything I need and can be moved easily from bag to bag.

This year though I started using some smaller bags and one of the sellers I do business with sent a card case as a bonus. I have to say I love it! I use it when I carry the smaller bags and my larger 1941 clutch wallet in my larger bags. I don’t split things up too much because I’d be afraid of losing something. The card case with essentials can slide into my larger wallet when I need to carry more.


----------



## Paris Girl

Sparkletastic said:


> _Sharing a shopping from my closet WIN!!!_
> 
> My Fendi BTW & I ran errands today.
> 
> It continues to be incredibly functional but, I was extremely unhappy wearing it because the saggy corners make the bag look tired.
> View attachment 5284640
> 
> BUT!  My frustration (and almost pathological hatred of “functional” shopping) made me think in earnest about solutions that don’t require me buying something new. And, I think I have a great one!  My YSL Cabas, that’s languished recently because it’s one of my “work” bags, can be my new super functional bag!
> View attachment 5284639
> 
> Both are arm carry with optional shoulder strap and about the same size. The YSL is exceptionally lightweight and a full open compartment so, if I order an organizer for it, it will become as functional as the Fendi.
> 
> This option makes me *very* happy about the YSL!!! (and reclaiming love for this bag was part of my 2022 goals) YAY!
> 
> So, now, I just need to figure out how to reposition the By The Way - fix the corners, dress it up…something.  I think I’ll post in the Fendi forum for suggestions on that.


I love the YSL bag!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> _Sharing a shopping from my closet WIN!!!_
> 
> My Fendi BTW & I ran errands today.
> 
> It continues to be incredibly functional but, I was extremely unhappy wearing it because the saggy corners make the bag look tired.
> View attachment 5284640
> 
> BUT!  My frustration (and almost pathological hatred of “functional” shopping) made me think in earnest about solutions that don’t require me buying something new. And, I think I have a great one!  My YSL Cabas, that’s languished recently because it’s one of my “work” bags, can be my new super functional bag!
> View attachment 5284639
> 
> Both are arm carry with optional shoulder strap and about the same size. The YSL is exceptionally lightweight and a full open compartment so, if I order an organizer for it, it will become as functional as the Fendi.
> 
> This option makes me *very* happy about the YSL!!! (and reclaiming love for this bag was part of my 2022 goals) YAY!
> 
> So, now, I just need to figure out how to reposition the By The Way - fix the corners, dress it up…something.  I think I’ll post in the Fendi forum for suggestions on that.


I’ve always liked your Cabas.  I’m glad you’ve found more use for it.  

Come to think of it, I’m more or less the same with blouses - it seems I have designated ones only for the office when in fact the styles lend themselves to other uses.


----------



## whateve

Paris Girl said:


> I‘be been using the Coach 1941 clutch wallets since they came out. I’ve got several colors but black is my favorite. I can use as a clutch, wristlet, attach a crossbody chain, or just use as a wallet. My sister and I used them with a crossbody chain running around Paris wanting to travel light. We even slipped our passports inside. I change bags constantly so it holds everything I need and can be moved easily from bag to bag.
> 
> This year though I started using some smaller bags and one of the sellers I do business with sent a card case as a bonus. I have to say I love it! I use it when I carry the smaller bags and my larger 1941 clutch wallet in my larger bags. I don’t split things up too much because I’d be afraid of losing something. The card case with essentials can slide into my larger wallet when I need to carry more.


I'm glad the 1941 clutch works for you. I wish it did for me.  They are so beautiful. I can't fit my car keys inside. I tried putting my card case and phone inside and they wouldn't fit.


----------



## Lake Effect

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, the Jimmy Choo Bon Bon bag saga continues. I requested a return and sent photos of the non disclosed damage. The seller refunded my money and doesn’t want the bag back.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo… er… hmmmm… (???)
> 
> I could see if someone can dye it black, buuuuuut I found a pic of a black one and I’m unmoved. Seems to have shw and pink stones (the pink version has gold hardware and clear stones.)
> View attachment 5283822
> 
> Maybe I’ll just donate it and some crafty person will get a great project. I really don’t want to “futz” with it and dither over quality of dying, etc. This is exactly why I refuse to buy any preloved bag that isn’t like new. Just like I’m “over” selling bags, I’m “over” resuscitating them.  I’m open to any *easy* solution. Ideas?


Sell and donate funds to local food bank, favorite charity? Or donate to local thrift that is not for profit that is either savvy on what you are giving them or with a suggestion on its value??


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I stopped using those large ziparound wallets. I used to love them. Now I divide my stuff between smaller wallets. That way I can make sure I have the most important things with me if I have to downsize. I use a card case for the most important stuff like my ID, health insurance card, and major credit cards. I have other cards in another wallet. I love the card case because it fits easily in the pockets of my purses. Often I don't even pull the card case out. I can reach the credit card, pull it out, and put it back without removing the card case at all. This is the one I'm using now. It is Brighton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284470
> 
> I have a separate coin purse and a small pouch for cash, but you could put folded cash in the zipped portion of this card case.


I am using something in the exact same shape from Tory Burch. I bought a small bag and this in black came with it. The bag I barely use, but didn't return it because I love the wallet. It fits in every bag I own. I might have to check the Brighton site as I would like one in a color for when I use bags with a black interior.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I went through my wallets and dropped my Lv zippy coin purse off at consignment. The poor thing just doesn't get used. I used the business card hold from them if I wanted to switch it up. Slowly going through my things that are not getting used and deciding to either make it work somehow or let it go.


----------



## mariliz11

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I went through my wallets and dropped my Lv zippy coin purse off at consignment. The poor thing just doesn't get used. I used the business card hold from them if I wanted to switch it up. Slowly going through my things that are not getting used and deciding to either make it work somehow or let it go.


I barely use mine in Damier Azur, but it's too cute to let go! Maybe a new resolution to use it more after spring time


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, the Jimmy Choo Bon Bon bag saga continues. I requested a return and sent photos of the non disclosed damage. The seller refunded my money and doesn’t want the bag back.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo… er… hmmmm… (???)
> 
> I could see if someone can dye it black, buuuuuut I found a pic of a black one and I’m unmoved. Seems to have shw and pink stones (the pink version has gold hardware and clear stones.)
> View attachment 5283822
> 
> Maybe I’ll just donate it and some crafty person will get a great project. I really don’t want to “futz” with it and dither over quality of dying, etc. This is exactly why I refuse to buy any preloved bag that isn’t like new. Just like I’m “over” selling bags, I’m “over” resuscitating them.  I’m open to any *easy* solution. Ideas?



 I wanna fix it! (Project bags are my weakness)

Personally, I’d do a gold embroidery on the tired corners, give it a baroque feel. However, if I wanted something super easy, I’d add black lace appliqué over the worn hot pink corners. It could give it a more sexy feel, and it’s an inexpensive and simple solution


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, the Jimmy Choo Bon Bon bag saga continues. I requested a return and sent photos of the non disclosed damage. The seller refunded my money and doesn’t want the bag back.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo… er… hmmmm… (???)
> 
> I could see if someone can dye it black, buuuuuut I found a pic of a black one and I’m unmoved. Seems to have shw and pink stones (the pink version has gold hardware and clear stones.)
> View attachment 5283822
> 
> Maybe I’ll just donate it and some crafty person will get a great project. I really don’t want to “futz” with it and dither over quality of dying, etc. This is exactly why I refuse to buy any preloved bag that isn’t like new. Just like I’m “over” selling bags, I’m “over” resuscitating them.  I’m open to any *easy* solution. Ideas?


Donate it to a thrift shop or good will; or give it to a high school or college daughter of a friend as thrifting is back as a fun thing








						Ditching fast fashion has been easier and more fun than I ever imagined | Laura Snapes
					

After a close shave with high-street fashion death, I’m now a devotee of secondhand marketplaces, says Guardian deputy music editor Laura Snapes




					www.theguardian.com
				




edit: or send it to @Vintage Leather 

my resolution through Covid and for this year: let go of bags that no longer work and buy or upgrade bags that are forever ones. Less but better.

@cowgirlsboots, agree re the quality of some of the new dior bags. SA showed me two special orders of other clients: 30 Montaigne Himalayan bags in rose HW and what looked like ruthenium, and I was horrified that the center strap didnt match the hide and looked aged yellowed and sloppily stitched (and I told him so)

@Claudia Herzog, hope you get the award !!!!

@CashmereFiend, I’m a RTW person too. I find it helps to rehome RTW and leather goods you no longe ruse, so you can more readily see the gaps in your wardrobe.  Good luck on your resolution!

im another former zip around wallet user (Just recently gave my last one away)  I now prefer my dior accordion style card case. Am not thrilled with my calvi (larger and thinner) but I may give it one more chance before putting it in the nice gift drawer


----------



## SakuraSakura

Paris Girl said:


> I‘be been using the Coach 1941 clutch wallets since they came out. I’ve got several colors but black is my favorite. I can use as a clutch, wristlet, attach a crossbody chain, or just use as a wallet. My sister and I used them with a crossbody chain running around Paris wanting to travel light. We even slipped our passports inside. I change bags constantly so it holds everything I need and can be moved easily from bag to bag.
> 
> This year though I started using some smaller bags and one of the sellers I do business with sent a card case as a bonus. I have to say I love it! I use it when I carry the smaller bags and my larger 1941 clutch wallet in my larger bags. I don’t split things up too much because I’d be afraid of losing something. The card case with essentials can slide into my larger wallet when I need to carry more.



Although I've never truly gravitated towards 'larger' handbags this year has definitely been an eye-opener when it comes to bag weight. I injured my lower back this past June. I cannot carry anything larger than a smaller tote just because the additional weight can act as a pain trigger. There are some beautiful larger bags but I know that I can only enjoy how they look instead of using them. It's been tough. Thankfully my back has improved ( and it is a muscle injury, not a spinal one! phew!!) The one thing that has really helped is only carrying the essentials on a regular basis and, when I absolutely must carry a larger bag, I use ones that are constructed to be lightweight. 

Bags that I like that I cannot purchase due to their weight- Chloe Paddington, Miu Miu coffer... I shall admire from a distance!


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I'm glad the 1941 clutch works for you. I wish it did for me.  They are so beautiful. I can't fit my car keys inside. I tried putting my card case and phone inside and they wouldn't fit.



+1 on the 1941 clutches not working for my lifestyle. They are so narrow yet so lovely and refined.


----------



## baghabitz34

More bags said:


> Great goals @baghabitz34, high five on the real lifestyle wardrobe, using our item, and tracking bag usage! Which YSL bags are catching your eye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I‘m looking to add the medium Loulou. I think it’s a good size for a day bag. I particularly like this dark naturel color. This looks like something I would use all year round.


----------



## Jereni

Happy New Year everyone! I’ve decided on the below for my goals / resolutions for 2022:


Bag Resolutions:

Impose a handbag-purchase waiting period. 2 weeks minimum, try for 3.
Do not get caught up in summer bags, which largely serve the Caribbean jet-setting life that you do not have.
Sell the following mistake purchases: Nanushka hobo, vintage Coach station bag, Coach micro Tilly, Coach Rogue.
No Chanel bags, unless it is the crumpled black square mini from yesteryear, or the perfect purple.  SLGs are ok.
Focus on getting small add-ons, like charms or chains, to bring variety to bags you already have.

Bag Acquisition Goals (only if the right one comes along):

Another green bag in a rich emerald or similar color. Not a flap satchel.
A bag in a rich plum color.
The perfect raspberry red bag.

Non-Closet related:

Lose 15-20 lbs.
Continue the general house purge with Mr J.
Get involved in one local community thing to meet new people.
Take more local, weekend trips.
Date night once/ month.


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I’ve decided on the below for my goals / resolutions for 2022:
> 
> 
> Bag Resolutions:
> 
> Impose a handbag-purchase waiting period. 2 weeks minimum, try for 3.
> Do not get caught up in summer bags, which largely serve the Caribbean jet-setting life that you do not have.
> Sell the following mistake purchases: Nanushka hobo, vintage Coach station bag, Coach micro Tilly, Coach Rogue.
> No Chanel bags, unless it is the crumpled black square mini from yesteryear, or the perfect purple.  SLGs are ok.
> Focus on getting small add-ons, like charms or chains, to bring variety to bags you already have.
> 
> Bag Acquisition Goals (only if the right one comes along):
> 
> Another green bag in a rich emerald or similar color. Not a flap satchel.
> A bag in a rich plum color.
> The perfect raspberry red bag.
> 
> Non-Closet related:
> 
> Lose 15-20 lbs.
> Continue the general house purge with Mr J.
> Get involved in one local community thing to meet new people.
> Take more local, weekend trips.
> Date night once/ month.


almost perfect;  shouldn’t you have more date nights than once a month? Happy new year!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## inkfade

I'm implementing a no spend year for myself due to lack of self control when it comes to my main hobby (not purse related). While I don't buy bags or bag accessories that often, the ones I do buy are expensive enough to where I need to just stop.

So my goal this year is to buy NO bags and NO bag accessories (wallets, key fobs, etc.)

I went through my bag/accessory collection this morning while purging my room and didn't want to get rid of any of them, so I am very content with my current selection.

Plus, I have a bag for every occasion: a few crossbodies, large casual clutch, and small canvas backpack for every day wear, a large canvas tote with crossbody capability, a large nylon backpack for weekend trips that will hold a change of clothes, etc. (actually on the way to me atm), and a small clutch with crossbody capabilities for more formal events. And then a few card cases that I switch in and out of and some key fobs that I rotate through, as well.

Since I have a bag for every occasion or need, I shouldn't need any new ones to fill a void (unless I find the PERFECT purple leather crossbody). If I absolutely have to have a new bag this year, I'll try to sell one or two of my current ones to help offset the cost. I'm hopeful about the year, though, and excited to try to keep from spending money.

So I will definitely be shopping my own collection this year lol.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Ooh if we're including non-closet related resolutions one of mine is to continue towards a place of full emotional healing. I'm hoping to find a partner this year as I'm feeling ready to give dating a try again. It's been a year since I was ghosted by somebody I cared about. I think 2022 is going to be one large transitional period but I realized that I am somebody who values and prioritises romantic connections. I've finally come to a place where I don't date out of desperation. I'm proud of how far I've come.

As for the closet-related resolutions... I'll post my updated handbag collection once the other two arrive!


----------



## Narnanz

Hello all...first time posting on this thread.

Me ...Im Champagne tastes on a Beer income person.....did a telly of what Ive spent in the last year or two on bags...some of which I dont use very often....and got a shock. I could have gone twice to Italy if Covid hadn't happened  on what I spent on bags from March 2020.
I even bought  an LV reverse monogram Card holder just so I would use my smaller bags such as my Coach Winnie...but Im a big bag gal at heart. I like to carry everything but the kitchen sink...so ...

1) Rotate my bag collection a bit more and put aside what no longer works for me.

2) I thrift a lot of my bags and end up with bags that I dont use at all...bags I've got just to rehab as im bored. So I decided that this year Im giving myself a thrifting allowance to make me thiink first if I need this bag or item as I will only have so much for the week. What is left over will got into a tin and will see in six months what I save.

3) I have to stop buying from itshadrian live sales unless its an exceptional bag...I mean a pony or Bonnie...ha...like that would happen. So will still watch his sales as I love being part of the community he has
.
4) Although in another thread I have said what bags I want this year...I really only have one goal which is a Gucci....what style of Gucci I still dont know. Had an idea but it keeps changing. Im a vintage gal , not a big fan of the newer styles so finding something in good condition and doesnt cost the earth to get to New Zealand is going to be interesting.  So Im just going to try and save and not buy a sad substitute. I do have two coming bought last year from Hadrian. A substitute for a BV in the form of an Elliott lucca woven leather hobo and a Dooney and bourke croc embossed hobo. Plus I caved and bought another Coach...sigh.

5)I thrift most of my clothes as I find better quality clothing thats actually fits me...well until I gained 5gs in two months...now nothing fits me. So Im going to go thru my wardrobe and try everything on and re-donate all those that dont work for me. If its in good condition I will try and sell.

Non bag clothing related. 

1) Diet has already started.......sorry...not diet...but eating healthier...DIET is a four letter word.

2) Start saving more as I might be out of a job in 6 months.  I have been offered a job at the other business but I just feel I need to move on. So I need to create a financial security blanket. 

3) Now that Im feeling better and know whats wrong with me after getting diagnosed with Rheumatoid arthritis and getting the medication  I need to control it...I feel I need to get my body moving more as the last year I have been downright lazy.

Im sure there is more...and Im sure this will change.


----------



## dcooney4

Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> Although I've never truly gravitated towards 'larger' handbags this year has definitely been an eye-opener when it comes to bag weight. I injured my lower back this past June. I cannot carry anything larger than a smaller tote just because the additional weight can act as a pain trigger. There are some beautiful larger bags but I know that I can only enjoy how they look instead of using them. It's been tough. Thankfully my back has improved ( and it is a muscle injury, not a spinal one! phew!!) The one thing that has really helped is only carrying the essentials on a regular basis and, when I absolutely must carry a larger bag, I use ones that are constructed to be lightweight.
> 
> Bags that I like that I cannot purchase due to their weight- Chloe Paddington, Miu Miu coffer... I shall admire from a distance!


I have this same issue just with my shoulder rather than my back. It can be challenging finding light enough bags that don’t cause pain.


----------



## dcooney4

Narnanz said:


> Hello all...first time posting on this thread.
> 
> Me ...Im Champagne tastes on a Beer income person.....did a telly of what Ive spent in the last year or two on bags...some of which I dont use very often....and got a shock. I could have gone twice to Italy if Covid hadn't happened  on what I spent on bags from March 2020.
> I even bought  an LV reverse monogram Card holder just so I would use my smaller bags such as my Coach Winnie...but Im a big bag gal at heart. I like to carry everything but the kitchen sink...so ...
> 
> 1) Rotate my bag collection a bit more and put aside what no longer works for me.
> 
> 2) I thrift a lot of my bags and end up with bags that I dont use at all...bags I've got just to rehab as im bored. So I decided that this year Im giving myself a thrifting allowance to make me thiink first if I need this bag or item as I will only have so much for the week. What is left over will got into a tin and will see in six months what I save.
> 
> 3) I have to stop buying from itshadrian live sales unless its an exceptional bag...I mean a pony or Bonnie...ha...like that would happen. So will still watch his sales as I love being part of the community he has
> .
> 4) Although in another thread I have said what bags I want this year...I really only have one goal which is a Gucci....what style of Gucci I still dont know. Had an idea but it keeps changing. Im a vintage gal , not a big fan of the newer styles so finding something in good condition and doesnt cost the earth to get to New Zealand is going to be interesting.  So Im just going to try and save and not buy a sad substitute. I do have two coming bought last year from Hadrian. A substitute for a BV in the form of an Elliott lucca woven leather hobo and a Dooney and bourke croc embossed hobo. Plus I caved and bought another Coach...sigh.
> 
> 5)I thrift most of my clothes as I find better quality clothing thats actually fits me...well until I gained 5gs in two months...now nothing fits me. So Im going to go thru my wardrobe and try everything on and re-donate all those that dont work for me. If its in good condition I will try and sell.
> 
> Non bag clothing related.
> 
> 1) Diet has already started.......sorry...not diet...but eating healthier...DIET is a four letter word.
> 
> 2) Start saving more as I might be out of a job in 6 months.  I have been offered a job at the other business but I just feel I need to move on. So I need to create a financial security blanket.
> 
> 3) Now that Im feeling better and know whats wrong with me after getting diagnosed with Rheumatoid arthritis and getting the medication  I need to control it...I feel I need to get my body moving more as the last year I have been downright lazy.
> 
> Im sure there is more...and Im sure this will change.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Narnanz said:


> Hello all...first time posting on this thread.
> 
> Me ...Im Champagne tastes on a Beer income person.....did a telly of what Ive spent in the last year or two on bags...some of which I dont use very often....and got a shock. I could have gone twice to Italy if Covid hadn't happened  on what I spent on bags from March 2020.
> I even bought  an LV reverse monogram Card holder just so I would use my smaller bags such as my Coach Winnie...but Im a big bag gal at heart. I like to carry everything but the kitchen sink...so ...
> 
> 1) Rotate my bag collection a bit more and put aside what no longer works for me.
> 
> 2) I thrift a lot of my bags and end up with bags that I dont use at all...bags I've got just to rehab as im bored. So I decided that this year Im giving myself a thrifting allowance to make me thiink first if I need this bag or item as I will only have so much for the week. What is left over will got into a tin and will see in six months what I save.
> 
> 3) I have to stop buying from itshadrian live sales unless its an exceptional bag...I mean a pony or Bonnie...ha...like that would happen. So will still watch his sales as I love being part of the community he has
> .
> 4) Although in another thread I have said what bags I want this year...I really only have one goal which is a Gucci....what style of Gucci I still dont know. Had an idea but it keeps changing. Im a vintage gal , not a big fan of the newer styles so finding something in good condition and doesnt cost the earth to get to New Zealand is going to be interesting.  So Im just going to try and save and not buy a sad substitute. I do have two coming bought last year from Hadrian. A substitute for a BV in the form of an Elliott lucca woven leather hobo and a Dooney and bourke croc embossed hobo. Plus I caved and bought another Coach...sigh.
> 
> 5)I thrift most of my clothes as I find better quality clothing thats actually fits me...well until I gained 5gs in two months...now nothing fits me. So Im going to go thru my wardrobe and try everything on and re-donate all those that dont work for me. If its in good condition I will try and sell.
> 
> Non bag clothing related.
> 
> 1) Diet has already started.......sorry...not diet...but eating healthier...DIET is a four letter word.
> 
> 2) Start saving more as I might be out of a job in 6 months.  I have been offered a job at the other business but I just feel I need to move on. So I need to create a financial security blanket.
> 
> 3) Now that Im feeling better and know whats wrong with me after getting diagnosed with Rheumatoid arthritis and getting the medication  I need to control it...I feel I need to get my body moving more as the last year I have been downright lazy.
> 
> Im sure there is more...and Im sure this will change.


Even buying vintage and secondhand, premium designer bags can really add up. Funny…I thought a one carat engagement ring was too much so ai didn’t get one (and I wear mine nearly every day), but when I add up the cost of the Hermès bags I bought this year, I could have bought one. I tell myself that I got the bags at a steal…and I did. A true fraction of the cost of new. But still, combined it was a lot of money. It’s good to keep in touch with that and keep it real as part of an overall purchase budget instead of one bag at a time…kinda like car dealers and the like taking a big ticket item and breaking it down to a monthly/daily/weekly cost so it doesn’t seem so big. The games we play on ourselves and others… 

You have some good plans! Let us help you stay accountable.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I’ve decided on the below for my goals / resolutions for 2022:
> 
> 
> Bag Resolutions:
> 
> Impose a handbag-purchase waiting period. 2 weeks minimum, try for 3.
> Do not get caught up in summer bags, which largely serve the Caribbean jet-setting life that you do not have.
> Sell the following mistake purchases: Nanushka hobo, vintage Coach station bag, Coach micro Tilly, Coach Rogue.
> No Chanel bags, unless it is the crumpled black square mini from yesteryear, or the perfect purple.  SLGs are ok.
> Focus on getting small add-ons, like charms or chains, to bring variety to bags you already have.
> 
> Bag Acquisition Goals (only if the right one comes along):
> 
> Another green bag in a rich emerald or similar color. Not a flap satchel.
> A bag in a rich plum color.
> The perfect raspberry red bag.
> 
> Non-Closet related:
> 
> Lose 15-20 lbs.
> Continue the general house purge with Mr J.
> Get involved in one local community thing to meet new people.
> Take more local, weekend trips.
> Date night once/ month.



Here's an idea from a goal setting webinar I took. Of course you can ignore if it doesn't sound interesting to you. Instead of setting yearly goals, set monthly or weekly goals. ex: Instead of losing 15-20 lbs for the year, losing 2 lbs a month - wish leaves a bit of a margin if you don't lose 2 lbs each month. Instead of more local/weekend trips - 1 local/weekend trip a month. 

I like the idea and will be trying it for my non-purse goals for 2022. Anyway, just thought I'd share - feel free to ignore. Instead of 'walk more this year' I'm trying to get a certain number of steps each week. And every couple months I will increase my goal number of steps. Instead of 'study poetry this year' my goal is to read a poetry text book (or other book that is about writing poems, not just a book of poems to read), or attend an online conference/course each month. Another goal is to write a poem each week. I know I won't make that goal, but I'll still end up writing (or at least starting) more poems than if I didn't have that goal.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Jereni said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I’ve decided on the below for my goals / resolutions for 2022:
> 
> 
> Bag Resolutions:
> 
> Impose a handbag-purchase waiting period. 2 weeks minimum, try for 3.
> Do not get caught up in summer bags, which largely serve the Caribbean jet-setting life that you do not have.
> Sell the following mistake purchases: Nanushka hobo, vintage Coach station bag, Coach micro Tilly, Coach Rogue.
> No Chanel bags, unless it is the crumpled black square mini from yesteryear, or the perfect purple.  SLGs are ok.
> Focus on getting small add-ons, like charms or chains, to bring variety to bags you already have.
> 
> Bag Acquisition Goals (only if the right one comes along):
> 
> Another green bag in a rich emerald or similar color. Not a flap satchel.
> A bag in a rich plum color.
> The perfect raspberry red bag.
> 
> Non-Closet related:
> 
> Lose 15-20 lbs.
> Continue the general house purge with Mr J.
> Get involved in one local community thing to meet new people.
> Take more local, weekend trips.
> Date night once/ month.



Love this! Starting to get on the chain/charm train myself and hope to keep it up. Picked up a few keychains and pins to repurpose as charms while away for the holiday. 

Also totally feel you on getting more involved with your neighborhood/community and love love love the regular date night idea!


----------



## Sparkletastic

My first 2022 goal is to start wearing the 5 bags that have been most neglected during Covid.  Candidly, I could have picked more than 5 as I’m in a bag wearing rut. But, I settled on these as my focus items:

Chanel Grey Lamb Jumbo CF
Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo CF
Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Yellow
Diorama in cream and gold
Prada Mini Double Zip Tote 
The hard part of this is these are all “happy” bags. And, candidly, I’m not feeling happy in Covid land right now. Covid time “feels” like a black bag and shroud time.  Hopefully, this exercise will help pull me out of my grump.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Happy New Year everybody!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Wishing everyone a healthy, happy 2022!

I did not get to use my bags enough in 2021, so my goal is to use my bags more, and also track usage.    In the handbag area, and all other aspects of style, I want to focus on the "core" items that I love and use the most; what I consider the defining elements of my style.   Anything that doesn't quite fit in will be evaluated and may need to be decluttered.
@JenJBS talked about the concept of signature style in the first post, and how to find it.  @JenJBS, I think most of us already have some idea in our minds about our signature style, although of course it evolves and changes as our life circumstances change or as time goes by.

I would define it as the pieces we love and wear often, the things that somehow suit us so well that they become a part of our persona; it feels very natural to us to be using these items.  In trying to find my signature style, I like to do two things:  trust my intuition, and also use the mirror to style the item (clothing or handbag) and see if it suits me.   If for example, a purse, a dress, or a piece of jewelry does not feel like me, I would trust my instinct on that and not try to force myself to like the item, whatever it is.  There are probably more things we can do to find our signature style, but these are the first few things I can think of at the moment.  Would love to hear the input of others on this topic!


----------



## Jereni

I haven’t done bag stats lately, so am sharing for December:

Bags in: 4
Bags out: 4
SLG in: 0
SLG out: 5

I have a bag coming that I’m going to count for Jan, but also plans to post about 4 bags for sale so my total collection size isn’t growing rapidly… but it is still probably going to grow more. Sometime soon I’m going to have to sit down and figure out what needs to be the max number. I really like most everything I have right now, but there are still plenty of bags on my long term ‘wish list’…


----------



## hlh0904

Happy New Year to everyone!

Last year I made it a point to edit my closet and try a capsule wardrobe base with classics I love to use. I am 48 and I am trying to have a classic wardrobe with a few fun elements within it. Lordy I was so excited to get out there post vaccination and use them. Didn't really go out as often as I expected this year. SO! Here is to shopping my closet for the year 2022. I am prepared with a good closet but now I need the outings to match them. (and we are not talking about opera, concerts etc. I will settle for grocery shopping. I am not asking for much ! " Thanks OmIcRoN").

I did a huge handbag purchase in December so putting a halt on all purchases. Going to use the year to pull and edit, with the handbags, and sell ones which don't really get me excited anymore.)

I just want to get out there again (outside of my house). Put me in coach!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## SakuraSakura

Guys it's only 9:03 a.m on New Years day and temptation has already struck...  I am a sucker for exotics. Must... stay strong.


----------



## Jereni

SakuraSakura said:


> Guys it's only 9:03 a.m on New Years day and temptation has already struck...



I mean… I’m right there with you. Ran across this last week and am so tempted. I don’t own a dome satchel and I like the look of this so much. But I have two light pink bags…


----------



## Paris Girl

hlh0904 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> Last year I made it a point to edit my closet and try a capsule wardrobe base with classics I love to use. I am 48 and I am trying to have a classic wardrobe with a few fun elements within it. Lordy I was so excited to get out there post vaccination and use them. Didn't really go out as often as I expected this year. SO! Here is to shopping my closet for the year 2022. I am prepared with a good closet but now I need the outings to match them. (and we are not talking about opera, concerts etc. I will settle for grocery shopping. I am not asking for much ! " Thanks OmIcRoN").
> 
> I did a huge handbag purchase in December so putting a halt on all purchases. Going to use the year to pull and edit, with the handbags, and sell ones which don't really get me excited anymore.)
> 
> I just want to get out there again (outside of my house). Put me in coach!


@hlh0904  I’m with you on these thoughts. My style is classic with pops of color in my wardrobe. Before covid I changed bags daily and carried two different bags to my office, a carryall/tote/satchel with a smaller coordinating purse. Every weekday, I would select my outfit for the day and then go into my handbag room to choose my two bags. Then change out my things which is easy when you do it daily. Never a messy purse full of junk like receipts to clean out!

I had hoped my office would reopen this year so I could do a hybrid thing and work a few days in the office and enjoy my wardrobe/bags again. Instead I’m still working remotely. I actually enjoy going to the grocery store just to get out and “dress up” in jeans instead of leggings! Now when I do go out it’s hard to choose which bag to take. I’ve got hundreds of bags and I swear they all are begging me to choose them. Lol!

What I’m going to try to do this year when I’m tempted to buy a bag is to walk into my handbag room, look at those gorgeous bags, smell the leather, and shop my own closet/room instead!


----------



## Paris Girl

whateve said:


> I'm glad the 1941 clutch works for you. I wish it did for me.  They are so beautiful. I can't fit my car keys inside. I tried putting my card case and phone inside and they wouldn't fit.


@whateve  Because I’m obsessed I have about 10 of these clutches in various colors. They also made a slightly larger version I bought thinking I could fit more in it, carry it more like a self contained crossbody. That one might work for you. I’ll take comparative photos if you’d like and post in Coach size comparison Forum. It might be too large.


----------



## Emma1420

So I’m going to do a low buy this year.  I have a couple bags I am ashamed to say I have never used.   I am planning on going to Paris in June, so if I take that trip, I have decided I can buy on that trip.  However, my plan is no other bags, SLGs, or clothing items for 2022.  I’ve got more than enough options in my closet, and I would like to use the bags that I have never used.


----------



## baghabitz34

Are we still doing challenges?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jereni said:


> I mean… I’m right there with you. Ran across this last week and am so tempted. I don’t own a dome satchel and I like the look of this so much. But I have two light pink bags…
> 
> View attachment 5285669



Another resolution...stay away from temptations. It's so easy to find yourself scrolling through some online consignment store. I don't need another handbag at this point ; however, as some of you may know, I do work in the fashion industry. I'm permitted to spend money on what will make me money which further complicates my resolutions. I think my utmost goal is to low spend my way through the year.


----------



## missie1

whateve said:


> I stopped using those large ziparound wallets. I used to love them. Now I divide my stuff between smaller wallets. That way I can make sure I have the most important things with me if I have to downsize. I use a card case for the most important stuff like my ID, health insurance card, and major credit cards. I have other cards in another wallet. I love the card case because it fits easily in the pockets of my purses. Often I don't even pull the card case out. I can reach the credit card, pull it out, and put it back without removing the card case at all. This is the one I'm using now. It is Brighton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284470
> 
> I have a separate coin purse and a small pouch for cash, but you could put folded cash in the zipped portion of this card case.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I carry card cases as well instead of a wallet.  I then place in my LV toiletry pouch that I move from bag to bag.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Are we still doing challenges?


Absolutely! Do you have one you would like to suggest?


----------



## whateve

Paris Girl said:


> @whateve  Because I’m obsessed I have about 10 of these clutches in various colors. They also made a slightly larger version I bought thinking I could fit more in it, carry it more like a self contained crossbody. That one might work for you. I’ll take comparative photos if you’d like and post in Coach size comparison Forum. It might be too large.


I don't remember seeing the large version. The one I bought was the one with the beautiful leather sequins. I only have one clutch that actually works for me. It's a box style clutch I got in 2014. It's got more depth than most clutches. I think the problem with the 1941 clutches for me is they have no depth.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> Absolutely! Do you have one you would like to suggest?



Use one item that scares you. I know that many of us have purses that rarely see the light of day due to being worried or feeling as it they're meant for "special events." Life is an event and we are HERE. I'm taking no prisoners.


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> Use one item that scares you. I know that many of us have purses that rarely see the light of day due to being worried or feeling as it they're meant for "special events." Life is an event and we are HERE. I'm taking no prisoners.


I am in for this one. My poor Prada never saw the light of day, because she just seems a bit to dressy . So I will wear her even if only to the market .


----------



## Paris Girl

whateve said:


> I don't remember seeing the large version. The one I bought was the one with the beautiful leather sequins. I only have one clutch that actually works for me. It's a box style clutch I got in 2014. It's got more depth than most clutches. I think the problem with the 1941 clutches for me is they have no depth.


I think the 1941 clutches were closer to a wallet than clutch. They hold quite a bit though. I’ve got some thicker zip around wallets that hold the same amount as my thinner 1941 clutch wallets so they’re more compact in my bags.


----------



## whateve

Paris Girl said:


> I think the 1941 clutches were closer to a wallet than clutch. They hold quite a bit though. I’ve got some thicker zip around wallets that hold the same amount as my thinner 1941 clutch wallets so they’re more compact in my bags.


I think if I still carried large wallets, it might have worked for me as a wallet but still if I'm remembering correctly, it doesn't have the organization of a ziparound wallet. With tea roses or leather sequins, it would take up more room in a bag and I would be afraid of ruining the embellishments. I've never been one to pull my wallet out and just carry that.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Use one item that scares you. I know that many of us have purses that rarely see the light of day due to being worried or feeling as it they're meant for "special events." Life is an event and we are HERE. I'm taking no prisoners.


This is a good challenge. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Paris Girl

whateve said:


> I think if I still carried large wallets, it might have worked for me as a wallet but still if I'm remembering correctly, it doesn't have the organization of a ziparound wallet. With tea roses or leather sequins, it would take up more room in a bag and I would be afraid of ruining the embellishments. I've never been one to pull my wallet out and just carry that.


I don’t just carry a wallet either but when this clutch has the crossbody strap I can use it like a small bag. I generally do not do clutch bags because I’m afraid I’ll lay it down somewhere. I need to be hands-free. It does have separate compartments for cc and ID cards, a zipped compartment for change, and multiple pockets for cash, etc. I love the hidden center pocket. Didn’t know about it for months using the clutch and then one day I discovered it!  That’s where I keep the $100 bill my hubby insists I carry for emergencies. The only time I don’t carry it is when I’m carrying a small bag like a Coach Winnie and that’s when I use a card case.


----------



## whateve

Paris Girl said:


> I don’t just carry a wallet either but when this clutch has the crossbody strap I can use it like a small bag. I generally do not do clutch bags because I’m afraid I’ll lay it down somewhere. I need to be hands-free. It does have separate compartments for cc and ID cards, a zipped compartment for change, and multiple pockets for cash, etc. I love the hidden center pocket. Didn’t know about it for months using the clutch and then one day I discovered it!  That’s where I keep the $100 bill my hubby insists I carry for emergencies. The only time I don’t carry it is when I’m carrying a small bag like a Coach Winnie and that’s when I use a card case.


I never want to have to transfer cards from my card case to a wallet and back again. I want to leave my cards in the card case at all times so it is easy to move to another bag. If I have card slots in a bag, I never use them as I'm afraid I'll leave the cards there when I change bags. If I still carried large bags most of the time, a clutch might work as a wallet for me, but once I downsized to a card case and smaller wallet, it is so much easier having something I can use them in all my bags.


----------



## Jereni

SakuraSakura said:


> Use one item that scares you. I know that many of us have purses that rarely see the light of day due to being worried or feeling as it they're meant for "special events." Life is an event and we are HERE. I'm taking no prisoners.



I like the idea of this challenge but I don’t have any wardrobe items that scare me, I don’t think. I definitely have problems in terms of stopping hunting for bags, but not in wearing what I buy. If I find I struggle to wear it, up for sale it goes.

But will be fun to see what pieces these are for everyone!


----------



## Paris Girl

whateve said:


> I never want to have to transfer cards from my card case to a wallet and back again. I want to leave my cards in the card case at all times so it is easy to move to another bag. If I have card slots in a bag, I never use them as I'm afraid I'll leave the cards there when I change bags. If I still carried large bags most of the time, a clutch might work as a wallet for me, but once I downsized to a card case and smaller wallet, it is so much easier having something I can use them in all my bags.


I put them in my card case and it fits into my clutch so not a problem. That way I don’t lose anything. My card case is smaller than yours.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> I like the idea of this challenge but I don’t have any wardrobe items that scare me, I don’t think. I definitely have problems in terms of stopping hunting for bags, but not in wearing what I buy. If I find I struggle to wear it, up for sale it goes.
> 
> But will be fun to see what pieces these are for everyone!


I’m the same - not scared or or hesitant to use anything I have.

My only current wardrobe issue is the one I mentioned before. How do I find the intersection of style and functionality for my radically different covid / WFH / no fancy places to go lifestyle? And once I figure out what that is, how do I shop for it when I can never buy without trying clothes on???

My personal purse challenge this month is one I have for the year - start wearing some of my babies that haven’t gotten enough attention since Covid.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. I’m moving fast on my 2022 goals. I already found a way to “reclaim” the YSL. (Yay!) And, I’m nuking the Fendi BTW. 

I just can’t take wearing a bag that doesn’t look great. I wear my bags but I also care for them. This saggy cornered Fendi is a design weakness IMO. I looked at many for sale and the large sized models all have them.  I’m not futzing with it, I’m not wearing it like this- so up for sale it goes.

Between the Chanel SF Jumbo I just received, my YSL camera Bag, my YSL cabas and my Jimmy Choo Raven, I have 4 black, very functional, daily use bags. There is no reason to guilt myself into keeping this - or worse make myself frustrated by wearing it. My son has Covid, I’m still recovering from brain surgery, we’re isolating once again… my bags need to be sources of easy, breezy happiness. 

_(To that end, I’m mailing the Bon Bon to my good friend who sews. She says she can transform it. If not, she can do whatever with it. I refuse to give it more energy.)_


----------



## Paris Girl

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m moving fast on my 2022 goals. I already found a way to “reclaim” the YSL. (Yay!) And, I’m nuking the Fendi BTW.
> 
> I just can’t take wearing a bag that doesn’t look great. I wear my bags but I also care for them. This saggy cornered Fendi is a design weakness IMO. I looked at many for sale and the large sized models all have them.  I’m not futzing with it, I’m not wearing it like this- so up for sale it goes.
> 
> Between the Chanel SF Jumbo I just received, my YSL camera Bag, my YSL cabas and my Jimmy Choo Raven, I have 4 black, very functional, daily use bags. There is no reason to guilt myself into keeping this - or worse make myself frustrated by wearing it. My son has Covid, I’m still recovering from brain surgery, we’re isolating once again… my bags need to be sources of easy, breezy happiness.
> 
> _(To that end, I’m mailing the Bon Bon to my good friend who sews. She says she can transform it. If not, she can do whatever with it. I refuse to give it more energy.)_


Omg! Sounds like challenging times needing bag therapy.


----------



## whateve

My goal for the beginning of the year is to carry whatever bag makes me happy. I don't want to think about it at all.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Paris Girl said:


> Omg! Sounds like challenging times needing bag therapy.


In December, I added two real bags and two “play” bags to my collection. So as long as bag therapy means playing with what I have and not acquiring more, I totally agree! (I’m impatiently waiting on 2 of them!)

I think next weekend I’ll have fun cleaning and conditioning all my bags. 


whateve said:


> My goal for the beginning of the year is to carry whatever bag makes me happy. I don't want to think about it at all.


Here here! for easy breezy lemon squeezy!


----------



## Paris Girl

Jereni said:


> I like the idea of this challenge but I don’t have any wardrobe items that scare me, I don’t think. I definitely have problems in terms of stopping hunting for bags, but not in wearing what I buy. If I find I struggle to wear it, up for sale it goes.
> 
> But will be fun to see what pieces these are for everyone!


@Jereni  I’m not afraid to use anything I’ve got. And I also enjoy the hunt for more bags. Life is short and it’s fun to do things that make us happy. I have a beautiful winter white wool coat I wear in the winter. I get compliments and lots of “I could never wear a coat like that because I’d be afraid to get it dirty” comments. I’ve had it for a long time. It’s just like the one Diane Keaton wears in the First Wives Club.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Paris Girl said:


> @Jereni  I’m not afraid to use anything I’ve got. And I also enjoy the hunt for more bags. Life is short and it’s fun to do things that make us happy. I have a beautiful winter white wool coat I wear in the winter. I get compliments and lots of “I could never wear a coat like that because I’d be afraid to get it dirty” comments. I’ve had it for a long time. It’s just like the one Diane Keaton wears in the First Wives Club.


Ooooh! A winter white coat is on my “to buy” list. Such a beautiful item to wear mono chrome or with pops of color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Leather said:


> I wanna fix it! (Project bags are my weakness)
> 
> Personally, I’d do a gold embroidery on the tired corners, give it a baroque feel. However, if I wanted something super easy, I’d add black lace appliqué over the worn hot pink corners. It could give it a more sexy feel, and it’s an inexpensive and simple solution


Wow! I LOVE the embroidery/appliqué idea! 
I love to "fix" my bags too, but never thought of doing this.  

My biggest 2022 bag resolution: 

I really want to have the guts to take apart and upcycle more of the bags I don't use anymore.
I have so many ideas, but I just didn’t want to do the first "cut" or "puncture" to the bag.


----------



## Lisa2007

My 2022 resolutions:
Continue to use the bags which I like
Start rotating new bags into use
Donate at at least 2 or 3 bags to charity.(This is the hardest resolution as I have handbag attachment syndrome) I would rather give money than part with a handbag, I definitely must work on this!
Purchase no more than 3 luxury bags and 3 contemporary bags this year. 
May we all have a healthy, safe, prosperous and blessed 2022!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m moving fast on my 2022 goals. I already found a way to “reclaim” the YSL. (Yay!) And, I’m nuking the Fendi BTW.
> 
> I just can’t take wearing a bag that doesn’t look great. I wear my bags but I also care for them. This saggy cornered Fendi is a design weakness IMO. I looked at many for sale and the large sized models all have them.  I’m not futzing with it, I’m not wearing it like this- so up for sale it goes.
> 
> Between the Chanel SF Jumbo I just received, my YSL camera Bag, my YSL cabas and my Jimmy Choo Raven, I have 4 black, very functional, daily use bags. There is no reason to guilt myself into keeping this - or worse make myself frustrated by wearing it. My son has Covid, I’m still recovering from brain surgery, we’re isolating once again… my bags need to be sources of easy, breezy happiness.
> 
> _(To that end, I’m mailing the Bon Bon to my good friend who sews. She says she can transform it. If not, she can do whatever with it. I refuse to give it more energy.)_


Good for you! 
Buh Bye Fendi!


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Absolutely! Do you have one you would like to suggest?


Use the new, gifted, neglected items that haven’t been taken out. Even if it’s only to Target or the grocery store, use your item(s).


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I LOVE the embroidery/appliqué idea!
> I love to "fix" my bags too, but never thought of doing this.
> 
> My biggest 2022 bag resolution:
> 
> I really want to have the guts to take apart and upcycle more of the bags I don't use anymore.
> I have so many ideas, but I just didn’t want to do the first "cut" or "puncture" to the bag.


I can't do the first cut either! You are braver than me! And you also have more ideas.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Even buying vintage and secondhand, premium designer bags can really add up. Funny…I thought a one carat engagement ring was too much so ai didn’t get one (and I wear mine nearly every day), but when I add up the cost of the Hermès bags I bought this year, I could have bought one. I tell myself that I got the bags at a steal…and I did. A true fraction of the cost of new. But still, combined it was a lot of money. It’s good to keep in touch with that and keep it real as part of an overall purchase budget instead of one bag at a time…kinda like car dealers and the like taking a big ticket item and breaking it down to a monthly/daily/weekly cost so it doesn’t seem so big. The games we play on ourselves and others…
> 
> You have some good plans! Let us help you stay accountable.



Yup, same with me and H scarves especially new. This is why I diverted finds for jewellery more recently.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Use the new, gifted, neglected items that haven’t been taken out. Even if it’s only to Target or the grocery store, use your item(s).


This exactly what I am going to do for January. I was all ready going to do the one I was scared to use because it is a bit to dressy but I have new bags that need to get worn. So as long as it does not rain heavy or snow , I am going to do this. Great idea !


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m curious. I see various posts in which people are quite upset over “defects” on a bag that I and others can’t see in the photo they share. (Not being sarcastic. I literally cannot see it.)

Then I see other posts in which  people say they prefer buying and wearing bags with significant signs of wear so they don’t have to worry about them.

So, fun question for the day! On a scale of 1 (will wear a bag even if it’s quite damaged and dirty) to 10 (utter perfectionist who can’t tolerate a dust mote on a bag) what is your number and why do you think this is your approach?

I’m 8. I like my bags to look as pristine as possible and take good care of them.  But, I’m not hesitant to use them so, I expect tiny scuffs, etc. to happen along the way.

My Fendi is the first bag I will have ever sold because it wore poorly over time.


----------



## dcooney4

I am fairly fussy so probably a 9. I am getting used to certain characteristics of full grain leather. Though I returned a bag that had multiple minor flaws. One or two I could have tolerated but not something that can pull and get worse. If I were to sell it at a later date I would have to disclose, so back it went.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Great question @Sparkletastic !
I'm a 9 with a brand new bag. Once I start using the bag, and with my 1st sign of irreversible wear or damage,  it changes to  7, I suppose.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Great question @Sparkletastic !
> I'm a 9 with a brand new bag. Once I start using the bag, and with my 1st sign of irreversible wear or damage,  it changes to  7, I suppose.


Good distinction.  I do expect new bags to be without flaws so I’d say I’m 9 at that stage. 8 as I wear them.

As I thought more about this,  I don’t really have much chance for my bags to get messed up: no little children, currently no pets, no fabric bags, no daily public transport, reasonable humidity, all my leakable items like a pen or lip color are in pouches…. So, I guess I’m lucky in that respect.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Paris Girl said:


> @hlh0904  I’m with you on these thoughts. My style is classic with pops of color in my wardrobe. Before covid I changed bags daily and carried two different bags to my office, a carryall/tote/satchel with a smaller coordinating purse. Every weekday, I would select my outfit for the day and then go into my handbag room to choose my two bags. Then change out my things which is easy when you do it daily. Never a messy purse full of junk like receipts to clean out!
> 
> I had hoped my office would reopen this year so I could do a hybrid thing and work a few days in the office and enjoy my wardrobe/bags again. Instead I’m still working remotely. *I actually enjoy going to the grocery store just to get out and “dress up” in jeans instead of leggings! *Now when I do go out it’s hard to choose which bag to take. I’ve got hundreds of bags and I swear they all are begging me to choose them. Lol!
> 
> *What I’m going to try to do this year when I’m tempted to buy a bag is to walk into my handbag room, look at those gorgeous bags, smell the leather, and shop my own closet/room instead!*


Haha, I hate grocery shopping but enjoy the getting dressed for it part...  and to chose a handbag to take there.
Yes!That´s a perfect plan! I will try to do the same!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! A winter white coat is on my “to buy” list. Such a beautiful item to wear mono chrome or with pops of color!



...beautiful, but I would be the person to have  totally ruined a white coat before even reaching the car...  haha!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Yup, same with me and H scarves especially new. This is why I diverted finds for jewellery more recently.



+1! If I added up my preloved bag purchases from 2021 I certainly could have paid for a preloved Lady Dior instead of for the several bags I bought. On the other hand: I tested the LD idea with the preloved Donna Karan I bought for a song and now my LD desire has kind of died down. The Donna Karan might to go my DD sooner or later and I am very happy with my numerous other purchases.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. I see various posts in which people are quite upset over “defects” on a bag that I and others can’t see in the photo they share. (Not being sarcastic. I literally cannot see it.)
> 
> Then I see other posts in which  people say they prefer buying and wearing bags with significant signs of wear so they don’t have to worry about them.
> 
> So, fun question for the day! On a scale of 1 (will wear a bag even if it’s quite damaged and dirty) to 10 (utter perfectionist who can’t tolerate a dust mote on a bag) what is your number and why do you think this is your approach?
> 
> I’m 8. I like my bags to look as pristine as possible and take good care of them.  But, I’m not hesitant to use them so, I expect tiny scuffs, etc. to happen along the way.
> 
> My Fendi is the first bag I will have ever sold because it wore poorly over time.



Aww, that´s difficult. When buying a preloved bag - and this is the only kind I buy- I am willing to accept a fair amount of dirt and damage as long as they are fully disclosed and reflected in the price. 
For example I bought my black Dior Delices even though it was described as "smells of basement" and pictured with several rubbed spots and wrinkly leather on the inside. The selling history of the seller on VC showed the bag must have been returned to them for these reasons as the above mentioned defects originally were not described in the listing. The original price was more than double of what I paid plus I had an extra coupon.

As soon as my purchases arrive I immediately start cleaning them up and restoring them as good as I can...
My example Dior Delices only needed ozone, a good washing off, repairs with paint and heavy conditioning. It´s truly fine now, maybe a grade B-. 

When it comes to actually wearing damaged and dirty I am a 7 as I can accept the amount of defects I can´t do anything about with preloved purchases. 

BUT: When it comes to bags I received in brandnew state I´m a 10. I hate ruining a bag *myself*! 
I have a YSL by Tom Ford bag I received never worn, took it on holidays and managed to add a huge scratch to the front. One I didn´t manage to repair... Now I´m so disappointed with myself that I stored the beautiful bag away and haven´t ever worn it again... I should try again to fix it!


----------



## mariliz11

Sparkletastic said:


> Good distinction.  I do expect new bags to be without flaws so I’d say I’m 9 at that stage. 8 as I wear them.



This exactly. 10 if its a new bag, 9 if it is preloved. 8 as I wear them. I will always store carefully and clean after each use but for some types of leather a scratch or buff is inevitable and I will do my best to repair


----------



## Jereni

I was inspired by @Sparkletastic and launched into my goals quickly.

Today: combining my beloved peekaboo with a LV keychain that I adore and don’t use nearly often enough. I really like them together!


----------



## hlh0904

I am a 10 with a new bag. For the price, I would be "uber snotty" lol.

With preowned I am a 9-8. It depends on the damage. Some preowned bags just need some love and a lovely conditioner. I prefer preowned bags in very good condition. They are so ready to wear and I feel I can baby my bag but not be obsessed over it.  I have a Stella McCartney Falabella that I am selling to get whatever I can. The craftsmanship is not good. The chain is unbelievably heavy and the faux leather on the bag offers absolutely NO SUPPORT. It just flops over, leaving the contents sliding out.

Oh my goodness, I resent this handbag a great deal. Hell to the NO, let that SH*T GO!


----------



## slytheringirl

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. I see various posts in which people are quite upset over “defects” on a bag that I and others can’t see in the photo they share. (Not being sarcastic. I literally cannot see it.)
> 
> Then I see other posts in which  people say they prefer buying and wearing bags with significant signs of wear so they don’t have to worry about them.
> 
> So, fun question for the day! On a scale of 1 (will wear a bag even if it’s quite damaged and dirty) to 10 (utter perfectionist who can’t tolerate a dust mote on a bag) what is your number and why do you think this is your approach?
> 
> I’m 8. I like my bags to look as pristine as possible and take good care of them.  But, I’m not hesitant to use them so, I expect tiny scuffs, etc. to happen along the way.
> 
> My Fendi is the first bag I will have ever sold because it wore poorly over time.



This is quite hard. With preloved bags, I’m willing to accept a bit of wear and damage so long as I know about it beforehand and it is reflected in the price. With my Prada Saffiano tote bag, there is a noticeable dent. It also gets black scuffs on it that are easy to wipe off with a paper towel and I don’t mind that. It’s still useable, and fine otherwise. With my new to me Chanel clutch I just got, there there is minimal wear as stated, and I’ve only seen it in one spot. It’s extremely minor though, and I only saw it when inspecting the bag. With my Gucci tote, the wear is inside, and I don’t mind at all. No one is going to see the wear inside at all. When it comes to the inside the only thing I mind is if there is an odor inside the bag.

When it comes to bags bought in the boutique, I’m more picky. Not extremely strict, but not so relaxed either. 

With all that said, I would probably consider myself maybe a 5-7. I like my bags to look nice, but they don’t need to be in the most pristine condition. I’m fine with some wear here and there, and relaxed when it comes to how the inside looks since no one sees the inside. However, if a bag looks just awful on the outside (stains and wear all over, scratches, etc.), that’s when I’ll retire the bag. I do try very hard to make sure my bags are taken care of and they’ll hopefully never get to that point. I try really hard to be careful, but I also make sure to enjoy my bags.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Paris Girl

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, I hate grocery shopping but enjoy the getting dressed for it part...  and to chose a handbag to take there.
> Yes!That´s a perfect plan! I will try to do the same!


@cowgirlsboots  I’ve always hated grocery shopping too! That’s why it’s so funny that now I don’t mind going. The big joke at my house is my hubby has always done most of the grocery shopping or we wouldn’t have any food in the refrigerator. Lol!


----------



## whateve

Paris Girl said:


> @cowgirlsboots  I’ve always hated grocery shopping too! That’s why it’s so funny that now I don’t mind going. The big joke at my house is my hubby has always done most of the grocery shopping or we wouldn’t have any food in the refrigerator. Lol!


My DH hates shopping of any kind. When we were in lockdown we got used to using Instacart. It was really worth it to us to have someone else do the shopping. I fully expected that once we started going out again, we would continue to use Instacart. But we've done our own grocery shopping several times recently because we never know if our Instacart shopper is going to get everything we need. Several times we had to shop ourselves after we got the Instacart order. If we knew everything was going to come in the Instacart order and the shopper wasn't going to pick up anything that was about to expire, we would be happy to never enter a grocery store again.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. I see various posts in which people are quite upset over “defects” on a bag that I and others can’t see in the photo they share. (Not being sarcastic. I literally cannot see it.)
> 
> Then I see other posts in which  people say they prefer buying and wearing bags with significant signs of wear so they don’t have to worry about them.
> 
> So, fun question for the day! On a scale of 1 (will wear a bag even if it’s quite damaged and dirty) to 10 (utter perfectionist who can’t tolerate a dust mote on a bag) what is your number and why do you think this is your approach?
> 
> I’m 8. I like my bags to look as pristine as possible and take good care of them.  But, I’m not hesitant to use them so, I expect tiny scuffs, etc. to happen along the way.
> 
> My Fendi is the first bag I will have ever sold because it wore poorly over time.



Like @cowgirlsboots, it depends on if it’s brand new or preloved, and if the flaws were disclosed. 

I will buy a 2 or 3, if it’s something I love and is fixable, the price is right and I have enough room on the operating table.

I prefer carrying a 6-8; slight shabby aging grand dame bag.

If I’m buying brand new - which I haven’t done in 2 years - a 10.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, that´s difficult. When buying a preloved bag - and this is the only kind I buy- I am willing to accept a fair amount of dirt and damage as long as they are fully disclosed and reflected in the price.
> For example I bought my black Dior Delices even though it was described as "smells of basement" and pictured with several rubbed spots and wrinkly leather on the inside. The selling history of the seller on VC showed the bag must have been returned to them for these reasons as the above mentioned defects originally were not described in the listing. The original price was more than double of what I paid plus I had an extra coupon.
> 
> As soon as my purchases arrive I immediately start cleaning them up and restoring them as good as I can...
> My example Dior Delices only needed ozone, a good washing off, repairs with paint and heavy conditioning. It´s truly fine now, maybe a grade B-.
> 
> When it comes to actually wearing damaged and dirty I am a 7 as I can accept the amount of defects I can´t do anything about with preloved purchases.
> 
> BUT: When it comes to bags I received in brandnew state I´m a 10. I hate ruining a bag *myself*!
> I have a YSL by Tom Ford bag I received never worn, took it on holidays and managed to add a huge scratch to the front. One I didn´t manage to repair... Now I´m so disappointed with myself that I stored the beautiful bag away and haven´t ever worn it again... I should try again to fix it!


I'm about the same. And it depends on the bag. 

Buying new, I expect the bag to be near perfect. I don't see why I should pay full price and not get a perfect bag. Most of the new bags I buy are on sale, and if I receive an imperfect bag, I have to decide if I can live with it because usually by that time they are sold out. I just returned a bag because the turnlock was installed crooked. If it is something that I'm going to notice every time I carry it, I can't keep it. If it is something I can fix, then I might be okay with it.

For used bags, it depends on what it is. I don't mind rehabbing a bag if I'm getting a bargain. I've bought bags that were 1s and 2s and restored them to 6s or 7s. Sometimes the rehab will come out so good, the bag turns into a 9. I won't carry a bag with obvious stains. Some patina looks good in some colors on some bags. If I get a bag at a bargain and I'm not happy with the rehab results, I'll sell it.

I guess I'm a 7 or 8. I try to keep my bags in the best condition possible. When the wear starts to bother me, I get rid of it. I had a bag with an embossed pattern that I loved. As soon as that bag got more slouchy the embossed pattern became less crisp and I didn't like it anymore.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. I see various posts in which people are quite upset over “defects” on a bag that I and others can’t see in the photo they share. (Not being sarcastic. I literally cannot see it.)
> 
> Then I see other posts in which  people say they prefer buying and wearing bags with significant signs of wear so they don’t have to worry about them.
> 
> So, fun question for the day! On a scale of 1 (will wear a bag even if it’s quite damaged and dirty) to 10 (utter perfectionist who can’t tolerate a dust mote on a bag) what is your number and why do you think this is your approach?
> 
> I’m 8. I like my bags to look as pristine as possible and take good care of them.  But, I’m not hesitant to use them so, I expect tiny scuffs, etc. to happen along the way.
> 
> My Fendi is the first bag I will have ever sold because it wore poorly over time.



Depends on the bag, the brand, and whether a trusted third party professional restorer can work a solution that I am happy with. my collection is mainly Hermes, and I love heritage leather. If the damage is simply cosmetic, then I’m probably a 5. IMO patina scratches are not damage.

i have gotten deals on a variety of K (usually 28, but one 32) and 30B in box, swift and barenia during Covid when no one was buying on the secondsry market. All except one, were 7K USD. Maybe that was the rock bottom Covid discount price, IDK. The absolute best deal was a 32K, phw, that was structurally sound leather, stitches, with cosmetic suntanning on the back for 5K USD. I has it on my watchlist for months before the price dropped Bc I wanted to try a size 32. But, I don’t think I would have paid more than 5K for it Mainly bc I wasn’t sure about the size.

for chanel, I’m probably an 8. I don’t worry about microscopic flaws ever though. I don’t think I’d notice a stitch or crease. Those posts make me crazy.

I prefer reissues. I don’t mind some wear, but I tend to pass over and not use ones in my closet that are saggy and sad. I’ll probably gift to my younger cousins or nieces eventually ( the first moment that they don’t tick me off)

for bottega hobos, I actually like them very worn and saggy bc the shape is better IMO. And bc I hate paying retail for any bottega. (i anticipate this changing bc my first chanel SA from 2001, who relocated to EU, is coming back and will be affiliated with bottega.

for exotic skins, or calf hair, I like them pristine. I find the newer exotics from dior are not up to my standards (brand new boutique) have some centers were the hides don’t match or seem yellowed. . .

i will say, sometimes I buy a bag bc I feel sorry for it. I decided during Covid that this attitude of mine was crazy Lol


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. I see various posts in which people are quite upset over “defects” on a bag that I and others can’t see in the photo they share. (Not being sarcastic. I literally cannot see it.)
> 
> Then I see other posts in which  people say they prefer buying and wearing bags with significant signs of wear so they don’t have to worry about them.
> 
> So, fun question for the day! On a scale of 1 (will wear a bag even if it’s quite damaged and dirty) to 10 (utter perfectionist who can’t tolerate a dust mote on a bag) what is your number and why do you think this is your approach?
> 
> I’m 8. I like my bags to look as pristine as possible and take good care of them.  But, I’m not hesitant to use them so, I expect tiny scuffs, etc. to happen along the way.
> 
> My Fendi is the first bag I will have ever sold because it wore poorly over time.


8 for me too. It is unrealistic to use a bag and expect it to remain perfect. Bags are made to be used. But there is no sense buying something nice if you don’t care to take care of it. I was taught to take care of my things and am basically a very tidy person. The “I’m so rich/pampered/whatever that I can treat things like crap because I can” really does not fly for me. Many of these bags represent craftsmanship and effort and are an investment by the people who make them. Their efforts and skill deserve respect.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. I see various posts in which people are quite upset over “defects” on a bag that I and others can’t see in the photo they share. (Not being sarcastic. I literally cannot see it.)
> 
> Then I see other posts in which  people say they prefer buying and wearing bags with significant signs of wear so they don’t have to worry about them.
> 
> So, fun question for the day! On a scale of 1 (will wear a bag even if it’s quite damaged and dirty) to 10 (utter perfectionist who can’t tolerate a dust mote on a bag) what is your number and why do you think this is your approach?
> 
> I’m 8. I like my bags to look as pristine as possible and take good care of them.  But, I’m not hesitant to use them so, I expect tiny scuffs, etc. to happen along the way.
> 
> My Fendi is the first bag I will have ever sold because it wore poorly over time.



Most of my purchases are secondhand so I always anticipate some signs of wear whether they're minimal or not. I do prefer my items to be in pristine condition but a few scuffs or marks do not bother me. If the bag is significantly weathered then that does bother me. I take good care of my items. Yes, there are people who are very selective regarding their purchases ; however, for the amount of money we spend on handbags we can't judge them too harshly. There are members, however ,who have unrealistic expectations.

In short, I'm like a 7 - 10.


----------



## SakuraSakura

So guys I already made a dent in one of my resolutions. I have had a crush on someone for a really long time - YEARS. I finally told them today and asked them on a date. THEY SAID YES! I was so nervous that I think I may have written my number incorrectly... at least I know where they work. They made a comment about how I changed my number ( they've tried texting me!!) I am SO happy. I feel so brave and lovely. I just wanted to share my news with you guys


----------



## SakuraSakura

Cookiefiend said:


> Good for you!
> Buh Bye Fendi!



Guess it's the Fendi BYE-the- way.


----------



## Paris Girl

Lisa2007 said:


> My 2022 resolutions:
> Continue to use the bags which I like
> Start rotating new bags into use
> Donate at at least 2 or 3 bags to charity.(This is the hardest resolution as I have handbag attachment syndrome) I would rather give money than part with a handbag, I definitely must work on this!
> Purchase no more than 3 luxury bags and 3 contemporary bags this year.
> May we all have a healthy, safe, prosperous and blessed 2022!


I have the same issue but have managed to give away many bags. I start by culling the “possibles“ out of the “herd” and then I let them sit for awhile. Usually I get used to the idea and give them away. Once in a while I’ll pull one out I’ve forgotten I loved so much and keep it. The most expensive ones go to family members and best friends. It makes me feel good to see them carried instead of sitting on a shelf! And they bring others joy. It makes me smile when I see them being enjoyed and loved!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> I was inspired by @Sparkletastic and launched into my goals quickly.
> 
> Today: combining my beloved peekaboo with a LV keychain that I adore and don’t use nearly often enough. I really like them together!
> 
> View attachment 5286423


This is an adorable combo.


whateve said:


> My DH hates shopping of any kind. When we were in lockdown we got used to using Instacart. It was really worth it to us to have someone else do the shopping. I fully expected that once we started going out again, we would continue to use Instacart. But we've done our own grocery shopping several times recently because we never know if our Instacart shopper is going to get everything we need. Several times we had to shop ourselves after we got the Instacart order. If we knew everything was going to come in the Instacart order and the shopper wasn't going to pick up anything that was about to expire, we would be happy to never enter a grocery store again.


Your DH & I must be long lost cousins as I despise *all* in person shopping as well. I’ve tried Instacart and Shipt for groceries and had the same issue. They miss items and always bring “meh” level produce. So, I’ve grudgingly started going to the grocery store again myself.


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> So guys I already made a dent in one of my resolutions. I have had a crush on someone for a really long time - YEARS. I finally told them today and asked them on a date. THEY SAID YES! I was so nervous that I think I may have written my number incorrectly... at least I know where they work. They made a comment about how I changed my number ( they've tried texting me!!) I am SO happy. I feel so brave and lovely. I just wanted to share my news with you guys



So happy for you! That is wonderful! I hope the date goes well.


----------



## Sparkletastic

New Year! New-ish me!

I’ve mentioned that I enjoy being organized and only keep what I absolutely love and need in my home. That being said, today I went through with a detailed and fresh eye to eliminate anything “extra”.

Ironically, I not only didn’t find any “stuff” to get rid of, I made the decision to buy a few odds and ends to make things easier / more functional around the house. LOL! 

Wardrobe is a different story:

SELLING: 4 pieces of jewelry, 2 coats and the offending saggy Fendi.
DONATING: Formal work clothes and tired Covid loungey clothes!!!
REHOMING: My gold Chanel Boy and Dior tote will go into foster care with DD since they aren’t “working” for me now but I know that will change later and I’ll want to wear them. She’s as careful with bags as I am so, it will be good for them to get some wear vs sitting on a shelf. 
Meanwhile, remember I said I have 4 great black daily wear bags? I don’t know what amnesia hit me. I forgot I also have an LV LockMe II and Max Mara Whitney - both in black - that I can wear. The Fendi’s exile is assured!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I was inspired by @Sparkletastic and launched into my goals quickly.
> 
> Today: combining my beloved peekaboo with a LV keychain that I adore and don’t use nearly often enough. I really like them together!
> 
> View attachment 5286423


They really do look lovely together.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> New Year! New-ish me!
> 
> I’ve mentioned that I enjoy being organized and only keep what I absolutely love and need in my home. That being said, today I went through with a detailed and fresh eye to eliminate anything “extra”.
> 
> Ironically, I not only didn’t find any “stuff” to get rid of, I made the decision to buy a few odds and ends to make things easier / more functional around the house. LOL!
> 
> Wardrobe is a different story:
> 
> SELLING: 4 pieces of jewelry, 2 coats and the offending saggy Fendi.
> DONATING: Formal work clothes and tired Covid loungey clothes!!!
> REHOMING: My gold Chanel Boy and Dior tote will go into foster care with DD since they aren’t “working” for me now but I know that will change later and I’ll want to wear them. She’s as careful with bags as I am so, it will be good for them to get some wear vs sitting on a shelf.
> Meanwhile, remember I said I have 4 great black daily wear bags? I don’t know what amnesia hit me. I forgot I also have an LV LockMe II and Max Mara Whitney - both in black - that I can wear. The Fendi’s exile is assured!


Good call to move the Fendi on.  It did sound to me like you no longer loved the bag, and it would have been quite a hassle trying to alter the appearance, and it's unlikely that the other changes would have fixed the sagging corners, which seems to have been the biggest issue.  Sometimes, it's best to cut your losses and move the bag on.  I sold my Burberry Camberley last year for way less than I paid for it.  I loved the grainy leather and color, but something about the design was not working for me.  That said, I dislike selling and want to avoid it whenever possible.  My goal is to have a carefully selected collection of forever pieces that work really well for me and that I don't want to part with.

Regarding your question about the condition of bags, on a scale of 1 to 10, I would say 9 for me when I acquire a bag.  That said, I do expect there will be some normal wear and tear as I continue to use it, and I don't worry too much about it.  I do however take good care of my bags.

I wish I could donate the Covid loungey clothes!  I am tired of them even though I just got some of them a few months ago.  But I feel like we might still need them for a little bit longer, so I am hanging on to them for the time being...


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Good call to move the Fendi on.  It did sound to me like you no longer loved the bag, and it would have been quite a hassle trying to alter the appearance, and it's unlikely that the other changes would have fixed the sagging corners, which seems to have been the biggest issue.  Sometimes, it's best to cut your losses and move the bag on.  I sold my Burberry Camberley last year for way less than I paid for it.  I loved the grainy leather and color, but something about the design was not working for me.  That said, I dislike selling and want to avoid it whenever possible.  My goal is to have a carefully selected collection of forever pieces that work really well for me and that I don't want to part with.
> 
> Regarding your question about the condition of bags, on a scale of 1 to 10, I would say 9 for me when I acquire a bag.  That said, I do expect there will be some normal wear and tear as I continue to use it, and I don't worry too much about it.  I do however take good care of my bags.
> 
> I wish I could donate the Covid loungey clothes!  I am tired of them even though I just got some of them a few months ago.  But I feel like we might still need them for a little bit longer, so I am hanging on to them just for the time being...


Thanks for the vote of confidence on the Fendi! I hate selling too but in this case, I think it’s necessary.

Re:Covid clothes. I had posted earlier that I’m desperate for the intersection of *style* and comfort for these times. So, I got rid of these super cheap temporary clothes that I bought in 2020 thinking I’d need them for maybe a few months. This will force me to get serious about embracing the new reality and getting clothes that support me feel good.  One more day of leggings, hoodies or ill fitting sundresses and there was going to be a fashion related violent crime at my location. LOL!


----------



## Emma1420

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. I see various posts in which people are quite upset over “defects” on a bag that I and others can’t see in the photo they share. (Not being sarcastic. I literally cannot see it.)
> 
> Then I see other posts in which  people say they prefer buying and wearing bags with significant signs of wear so they don’t have to worry about them.
> 
> So, fun question for the day! On a scale of 1 (will wear a bag even if it’s quite damaged and dirty) to 10 (utter perfectionist who can’t tolerate a dust mote on a bag) what is your number and why do you think this is your approach?
> 
> I’m 8. I like my bags to look as pristine as possible and take good care of them.  But, I’m not hesitant to use them so, I expect tiny scuffs, etc. to happen along the way.
> 
> My Fendi is the first bag I will have ever sold because it wore poorly over time.



For me it depends on how long I’ve had the item.  When it’s brand new it’s a 9, and I expect it to stay an 8 to 9 in its first year.  I sold a Gucci tote because two of the leather on the corners chipped and the other two showed signs of wear after 6 days worth of use. For me it wasn’t that there was visible wear it’s that it showed the type of wear I’d expect to see after months to years of use not days of use. There is some wear that I just can’t live with because it will take a bag from a 9 to a 5 in two short a time window.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence on the Fendi! I hate selling too but in this case, I think it’s necessary.
> 
> Re:Covid clothes. I had posted earlier that I’m desperate for the intersection of *style* and comfort for these times. So, I got rid of these super cheap temporary clothes that I bought in 2020 thinking I’d need them for maybe a few months. This will force me to get serious about embracing the new reality and getting clothes that support me feel good.  One more day of leggings, hoodies or ill fitting sundresses and there was going to be a fashion related violent crime at my location. LOL!


Ha, ha, yes, those cheap temporary clothes start looking really sad after a few washes.  I had a couple of maxi skirts like that and couldn't bear the sight of them after a while.   The lounge clothes I like best are denim skirts and nice tops or T-shirts.  I have a couple of these denim maxi and midi skirts bought ages ago that for some reason I hadn't worn.  Luckily I still had them and they're a softer denim and not too stiff.  I usually pair them with T shirts or a nicer top and sweater when it's cold.   I am trying to find a few more skirts that are similar.  The lounge clothes that I am tired of are the leggings and long cardigans, but it's cold here and I need them on the colder days.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ha, ha, yes, those cheap temporary clothes start looking really sad after a few washes.  I had a couple of maxi skirts like that and couldn't bear the sight of them after a while.   The lounge clothes I like best are denim skirts and nice tops or T-shirts.  I have a couple of these denim maxi and midi skirts bought ages ago that for some reason I hadn't worn.  Luckily I still had them and they're a softer denim and not too stiff.  I usually pair them with T shirts or a nicer top and sweater when it's cold.   I am trying to find a few more skirts that are similar.  The lounge clothes that I am tired of are the leggings and long cardigans, but it's cold here and I need them on the colder days.


Since it’s winter here, I’m wearing jeans, casual pants and fitted sweaters til I find what I really want to wear. They’re all a little lacking in personality bc I don’t typically wear jeans / pants (I like dresses and had formal-ish work dresses that I ditched).

One of my IRL besties @pippiethehippie and I tried to find current trends online for an hour or so together today. While we couldn’t identify a clear consensus, we *are* clear we aren’t wearing catsuits, midriff bearing outfits, boxy blazers or retro grunge wear sites like Vogue, Elle, et al prescribed.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Since it’s winter here, I’m wearing jeans, casual pants and fitted sweaters til I find what I really want to wear. They’re all a little lacking in personality bc I don’t typically wear jeans / pants (I like dresses and had formal-ish work dresses that I ditched).
> 
> One of my IRL besties @pippiethehippie and I tried to find current trends online for an hour or so together today. While we couldn’t identify a clear consensus, we *are* clear we aren’t wearing catsuits, midriff bearing outfits, boxy blazers or retro grunge wear sites like Vogue, Elle, et al prescribed.


Clothes that don’t look good on anyone over a size 4 or over the age of 35. When will they realize the majority of women don’t meet those parameters which means that the majority of money out there doesn’t either…. That’s why at a certain point in a woman’s life, fashion becomes irrelevant and style becomes everything.

I get you on being sick if pandemic clothes…I remember how much I hated my maternity clothes by the tine my pregnancy was over. I never wanted to look at my maternity clothes ever again. There were a few things I seriously considered burning!


----------



## 880

Paris Girl said:


> I have the same issue but have managed to give away many bags. I start by culling the “possibles“ out of the “herd” and then I let them sit for awhile. Usually I get used to the idea and give them away. Once in a while I’ll pull one out I’ve forgotten I loved so much and keep it. The most expensive ones go to family members and best friends. It makes me feel good to see them carried instead of sitting on a shelf! And they bring others joy. It makes me smile when I see them being enjoyed and loved!


I do this too! It’s a good feeling when a friend or family loves something!

also, my DH hates grocery shopping. When we go visit his family, we end up taking MIL to Costco etc. It’s an ordeal

@Sparkletastic, glad you’ve decided to rehome with DD awhile! Had no idea boxy blazers were really back lol


----------



## hotgalaxy

papertiger said:


> Yup, same with me and H scarves especially new. This is why I diverted finds for jewellery more recently.


Yup, I've been the same with H scarves. I don't want to have a large collection. I want to create a curated scarf drawer filled with scarves that a)I will use frequently and b) that I feel absolutely fabulous wearing. Consequently I now find myself on this forum contemplating my handbag/jewellery collections. Thanks for the insights everyone.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Since it’s winter here, I’m wearing jeans, casual pants and fitted sweaters til I find what I really want to wear. They’re all a little lacking in personality bc I don’t typically wear jeans / pants (I like dresses and had formal-ish work dresses that I ditched).
> 
> One of my IRL besties @pippiethehippie and I tried to find current trends online for an hour or so together today. While we couldn’t identify a clear consensus, w*e are clear we aren’t wearing catsuits, midriff bearing outfits, boxy blazers or retro grunge wear sites like Vogue, Elle, et al prescribed*.



I actually love all those trends, they've been around for quite a few years now, and add to it Dark Academia too. I've always worn catsuits so I'm not stopping since they're in fashion, blame reruns of 1960s show The Avengers.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I actually love all those trends, they've been around for quite a few years now, and add to it Dark Academia too. I've always worn catsuits so I'm not stopping since they're in fashion, blame reruns of 1960s show The Avengers.



Agree With above  Even though I’m 54, there is plenty of relevant current fashion for me to incorporate into my own style.

As soon as you said Dark Academia, I thought of the movie Heathers and donna Tartes book The secret History lol. My personal style is actually a bit more Navy blue school girl (a little less academia).  But, it’s not as polished parody as Dior spring 2022 plaid referencing the movie Clueless.

I find it fun to see if I can work current youthful fashion trends, like midriff centric pieces or thigh high boots, into my own style. I mix what I already have in my closet with newer purchases. Here, a sliver of midriff with a vintage from my own closet, chanel boucle jacket from 2002, black retourne K28, brushed phw, by @docride, wolford skirt and top (not shown) thigh high dior combat boots (I never wore a stiletto thigh high, but the chunky combat version is right for me)

i cannot really make a boxy blazer work with my height and body type, but there is plenty of other trends to choose from


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Agree With above  Even though I’m 54, there is plenty of relevant current fashion for me to incorporate into my own style.
> 
> As soon as you said Dark Academia, I thought of the movie Heathers and donna Tartes book The secret History lol. My personal style is actually a bit more Navy blue school girl (a little less grunge).  But, it’s not as polished parody as Dior spring 2022 plaid referencing the movie Clueless.
> 
> I find it fun to see if I can work current youthful fashion trends, like midriff centric pieces or thigh high boots, into my own style. I mix what I already have in my closet with newer purchases. Here, a sliver of midriff with a vintage from my own closet, chanel boucle jacket from 2002, black retourne K28, brushed phw, by @docride, wolford skirt and top (not shown) thigh high dior combat boots (I never wore a stiletto thigh high, but the combat version is right for me)
> 
> View attachment 5286854



You look great! 
You make me want to wear my BBK too -  

Hurrah for this thread!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> One of my IRL besties @pippiethehippie and I tried to find current trends online for an hour or so together today. While we couldn’t identify a clear consensus, we *are* clear we aren’t wearing catsuits, midriff bearing outfits, boxy blazers or retro grunge wear sites like Vogue, Elle, et al prescribed.


I didn't know boxy blazers were in style either, but I do love a very slightly oversized wool or tweed blazer over jeans or trousers, paired with boots -- actually, this is pretty much my cold weather uniform.  Not a fan of the boxy silhouette though, and I will not be wearing any of the others mentioned above.

But I did take a look at 2022 trends and there's definitely some wearable stuff for me:  Pleated skirts are still going strong and they are very flattering on a lot of people.   Also, wide-legged pants (these could perhaps be worn around the house if the fabric is comfortable, and make a change from leggings), and little cropped cardigans/shrugs (these were styled with midriff baring tops, but I think they could easily be worn over a plain, fitted, waist length T-shirt).

I am less sure about all white monochrome clothing (looks great, but high maintenance) and gingham, which is supposed to be trending as well.  Fuchsia is in too -- I have a fuchsia dress with a nice, swirly pleated skirt.  It's a bit tight right now, but hopefully, I can wear it by the time summer comes around!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sparkletastic said:


> Since it’s winter here, I’m wearing jeans, casual pants and fitted sweaters til I find what I really want to wear. They’re all a little lacking in personality bc I don’t typically wear jeans / pants (I like dresses and had formal-ish work dresses that I ditched).
> 
> One of my IRL besties @pippiethehippie and I tried to find current trends online for an hour or so together today. While we couldn’t identify a clear consensus, we *are* clear we aren’t wearing catsuits, midriff bearing outfits, boxy blazers or retro grunge wear sites like Vogue, Elle, et al prescribed.



Elle et al, 2022. " No Boxy Blazers or Midriffs." The Purse Forum.


----------



## dcooney4

Okay, I pulled out the Prada and really don’t want to wear it. I still think is is stunning but it is not a crossbody. It can be long shoulder or doubled up to be regular shoulder. Doubled the chain would kill my sensitive shoulder. If I was short I could wear it Crossbody but I am not. I don’t like long straps on the side of my body because they always fall off. Now I need to decide if I should keep it for parties only with no coat on or let it go.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is a quick picture so you can see what I am talking about.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I didn't know boxy blazers were in style either, but I do love a very slightly oversized wool or tweed blazer over jeans or trousers, paired with boots -- actually, this is pretty much my cold weather uniform.  Not a fan of the boxy silhouette though, and I will also not be wearing any of the others mentioned above.
> 
> But I did take a look at 2022 trends and there's definitely some wearable stuff for me:  Pleated skirts are still going strong and they are very flattering on a lot of people.   Also, wide-legged pants (these could perhaps be worn around the house if the fabric is comfortable, and make a change from leggings), and little cropped cardigans/shrugs (these were styled with midriff baring tops, but I think they could easily be worn over a plain, fitted, waist length T-shirt).
> 
> I am less sure about all white monochrome clothing (looks great, but high maintenance) and gingham, which is supposed to be trending as well.  Fuchsia is in too -- I have a fuchsia dress with a nice, swirly pleated skirt.  It's a bit tight right now, but hopefully, I can wear it by the time summer comes around!


But those are perfect examples of fashion only being relevant in relation to your style. There are some years fashion veers closer in line to my personal style and what fits/suits/compliments me. Great! Means I will actually be able to find things I like and will wear. Other years, I can’t find a thing unless I want to wear clothes thst look like crap on me or make me feel truly awkward or self-conscious. So I refuse to buy in those years. Why waste money on something I won’t wear because I feel off when I do?

I look at the fashion sites out of curiosity but on the whole, I couldn’t care less if my wardrobe or ensemble is Anna Wintour-approved as long as I feel good about how I look and feel. I refuse to give anyone the permission to dictate what I should look like and how I feel about it. Especially when, for them, my continued discontent and need to stay “current” is part of their business for profit model. It chafes.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a quick picture so you can see what I am talking about.


Very pretty, but it sounds like you already know what you should do. Sell and use the money to buy a bag that actually works for you.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a quick picture so you can see what I am talking about.



Okay that's beautiful yet I can see why you'd have trouble with it. Chainlink straps can be the bane of my existence as well. Why not sell it for a lighter crossbody?


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Very pretty, but it sounds like you already know what you should do. Sell and use the money to buy a bag that actually works for you.



goodness are you reading my mind this morning?


----------



## Jereni

Emma1420 said:


> I sold a Gucci tote because two of the leather on the corners chipped and the other two showed signs of wear after 6 days worth of use. For me it wasn’t that there was visible wear it’s that it showed the type of wear I’d expect to see after months to years of use not days of use. There is some wear that I just can’t live with because it will take a bag from a 9 to a 5 in two short a time window.



I’m very similar - I baby my bags and if I see wear after not much use at all, I tend to sell.




880 said:


> Had no idea boxy blazers were really back lol



I KNOW. I just discovered this literally last night when trolling Nordstrom to see if I could find a new blazer I liked. Sooo many boxy pieces. Guess I’m sticking with my current collection for awhile.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Very pretty, but it sounds like you already know what you should do. Sell and use the money to buy a bag that actually works for you.


I hate selling premier stuff. It is so much more work. I will probably do it . Just need to think on how I want to deal with it.


----------



## baghabitz34

SakuraSakura said:


> So guys I already made a dent in one of my resolutions. I have had a crush on someone for a really long time - YEARS. I finally told them today and asked them on a date. THEY SAID YES! I was so nervous that I think I may have written my number incorrectly... at least I know where they work. They made a comment about how I changed my number ( they've tried texting me!!) I am SO happy. I feel so brave and lovely. I just wanted to share my news with you guys


Congrats! It takes a lot of courage to step out like that. So happy for you they said yes


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Okay, I pulled out the Prada and really don’t want to wear it. I still think is is stunning but it is not a crossbody. It can be long shoulder or doubled up to be regular shoulder. Doubled the chain would kill my sensitive shoulder. If I was short I could wear it Crossbody but I am not. I don’t like long straps on the side of my body because they always fall off. Now I need to decide if I should keep it for parties only with no coat on or let it go.



Sounds like that is one you can let go without regret. 

And you know I hardly ever say that


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I actually love all those trends, they've been around for quite a few years now, and add to it Dark Academia too. I've always worn catsuits so I'm not stopping since they're in fashion, blame reruns of 1960s show The Avengers.





880 said:


> Agree With above  Even though I’m 54, there is plenty of relevant current fashion for me to incorporate into my own style.
> 
> As soon as you said Dark Academia, I thought of the movie Heathers and donna Tartes book The secret History lol. My personal style is actually a bit more Navy blue school girl (a little less academia).  But, it’s not as polished parody as Dior spring 2022 plaid referencing the movie Clueless.
> 
> I find it fun to see if I can work current youthful fashion trends, like midriff centric pieces or thigh high boots, into my own style. I mix what I already have in my closet with newer purchases. Here, a sliver of midriff with a vintage from my own closet, chanel boucle jacket from 2002, black retourne K28, brushed phw, by @docride, wolford skirt and top (not shown) thigh high dior combat boots (I never wore a stiletto thigh high, but the chunky combat version is right for me)
> 
> i cannot really make a boxy blazer work with my height and body type, but there is plenty of other trends to choose from
> 
> View attachment 5286854





BowieFan1971 said:


> But those are perfect examples of fashion only being relevant in relation to your style. There are some years fashion veers closer in line to my personal style and what fits/suits/compliments me. Great! Means I will actually be able to find things I like and will wear. Other years, I can’t find a thing unless I want to wear clothes thst look like crap on me or make me feel truly awkward or self-conscious. So I refuse to buy in those years. Why waste money on something I won’t wear because I feel off when I do?
> 
> I look at the fashion sites out of curiosity but on the whole, I couldn’t care less if my wardrobe or ensemble is Anna Wintour-approved as long as I feel good about how I look and feel. I refuse to give anyone the permission to dictate what I should look like and how I feel about it. Especially when, for them, my continued discontent and need to stay “current” is part of their business for profit model. It chafes.


I think it’s great for people to embrace whatever trend they love and feels right on them! Diversity of look makes fashion fun.

My POV, however, is closer to @BowieFan1971. I am unmoved by trends I don’t like and the ones I mentioned were simply ones we didn’t like. So, I want to see what new options are available that fit my aesthetic _and_ my more casual WFH routine.

I favor fitted (NOT tight) feminine (not little girlie) / architectural silhouettes with some fun. I also can switch gears and add a veerry subtle dose of glam rocker chick at times. So, I’m wondering what is out there that I’ll want to own and feel absolutely great in but I haven’t yet seen it. But, those cheapy Covid clothes were depressing.  I hadn’t bought any “fast fashion” before and won’t again.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> But those are perfect examples of fashion only being relevant in relation to your style. There are some years fashion veers closer in line to my personal style and what fits/suits/compliments me. Great! Means I will actually be able to find things I like and will wear. Other years, I can’t find a thing unless I want to wear clothes thst look like crap on me or make me feel truly awkward or self-conscious. So I refuse to buy in those years. Why waste money on something I won’t wear because I feel off when I do?
> 
> I look at the fashion sites out of curiosity but on the whole, I couldn’t care less if my wardrobe or ensemble is Anna Wintour-approved as long as I feel good about how I look and feel. I refuse to give anyone the permission to dictate what I should look like and how I feel about it. Especially when, for them, my continued discontent and need to stay “current” is part of their business for profit model. It chafes.



Anna Wintour has had the same style for 30 years so I think she'd all approve if we went our own way. 

I remember she was bemoaning the catwalks at one point because she was saying the only new thing is the styling, nothing to do with the pieces themselves. What the designers sell us on is the lifestyle, 'story' and mood of the clothes. 

What's nice about influencers, people on the street and tPF is we take styling ideas from each other using (hopefully) what we own already or can find to make our main wardrobes feel exciting to us again.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I think it’s great for people to embrace whatever trend they love and feels right on them! Diversity of look makes fashion fun.
> 
> My POV, however, is closer to @BowieFan1971. I am unmoved by trends I don’t like and the ones I mentioned were simply ones we didn’t like. So, I want to see what new options are available that fit my aesthetic _and_ my more casual WFH routine.
> 
> I favor fitted (NOT tight) feminine (not little girlie) / architectural silhouettes with some fun. I also can switch gears and add a veerry subtle dose of glam rocker chick at times. So, I’m wondering what is out there that I’ll want to own and feel absolutely great in but I haven’t yet seen it. Those cheapy Covid clothes were depressing.



I love, love, love your style Sparkletastic, and I can see how a lot of current fashion trends would not work for you. You dress in a feminine style that suits you perfectly but that someone like me can only look on admiringly.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> But those are perfect examples of fashion only being relevant in relation to your style. There are some years fashion veers closer in line to my personal style and what fits/suits/compliments me. Great! Means I will actually be able to find things I like and will wear. Other years, I can’t find a thing unless I want to wear clothes thst look like crap on me or make me feel truly awkward or self-conscious. So I refuse to buy in those years. Why waste money on something I won’t wear because I feel off when I do?
> 
> I look at the fashion sites out of curiosity but on the whole, I couldn’t care less if my wardrobe or ensemble is Anna Wintour-approved as long as I feel good about how I look and feel. I refuse to give anyone the permission to dictate what I should look like and how I feel about it. Especially when, for them, my continued discontent and need to stay “current” is part of their business for profit model. It chafes.


I've always picked and chosen what suited me from any given style season, and sometimes there's nothing there, and sometimes I find stuff I like, and then discover I already have something in my closet that works, like the fuchsia dress.  The goal for me with fashion is always to pick what suits me and leave aside what doesn't.   And some years, I don't even pay attention to fashion, especially if I've had other things going on in my life.  I particularly look forward to spring trends because it gets my mind off the long, dreary winters here and gives me something to look forward to.  Fall fashion is fun because I love the look of blazers, coats, wool dresses etc.


----------



## dcooney4

Pulled my second least worn that is not new. This one I wear happily.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I love, love, love your style Sparkletastic, and I can see how a lot of current fashion trends would not work for you. You dress in a feminine style that suits you perfectly but that someone like me can only look on admiringly.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> I've always picked and chosen what suited me from any given style season, and sometimes there's nothing there, and sometimes I find stuff I like, and then discover I already have something in my closet that works, like the fuchsia dress.  The goal for me with fashion is always to pick what suits me and leave aside what doesn't.   And some years, I don't even pay attention to fashion, especially if I've had other things going on in my life.  I particularly look forward to spring trends because it gets my mind off the long, dreary winters here and gives me something to look forward to.  Fall fashion is fun because I love the look of blazers, coats, wool dresses etc.


I think those of us who love  fashion love seeing anyone of just about any style make it “work”.

Unlike you, however, I don’t _know, work_ in or actively _follow_ fashion.  I have to stumble around. Lol!

So peeking out from the cave of Covid, I’m blinking half blinded into the fashion abyss and just looking for 2 or 3 trends I can really leverage. For example chain belts are in. I guess I could do a “quiet” chain belt over a dress. Not excited about that idea bc it feels fussy and dated but I’ll play around with it.  Mini skirts are in. I could do the longest of minis with tights and boots for winter. Grunge meant to me that I can be on trend wearing all black, moto jackets and moto boots (not all at the same time) but the rest of that style, I’ll leave behind.  But none of these really “inform” what I could / should be buying for me. 

I agree with Anna. I’m not seeing anything “fresh”. Just recycled trends from decades past.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I've always picked and chosen what suited me from any given style season, and sometimes there's nothing there, and sometimes I find stuff I like, and then discover I already have something in my closet that works, like the fuchsia dress.  The goal for me with fashion is always to pick what suits me and leave aside what doesn't.   And some years, I don't even pay attention to fashion, especially if I've had other things going on in my life.  I particularly look forward to spring trends because it gets my mind off the long, dreary winters here and gives me something to look forward to.  Fall fashion is fun because I love the look of blazers, coats, wool dresses etc.



Yes this exactly  

i think we all cherry pick what works for us


----------



## Sparkletastic

I have handbag deliveries today and Thursday. I’m also wearing my new black Chanel jumbo for the first time today.

Fun week ahead!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## poizenisxkandee

BowieFan1971 said:


> Clothes that don’t look good on anyone over a size 4 or over the age of 35. When will they realize the majority of women don’t meet those parameters which means that the majority of money out there doesn’t either…. *That’s why at a certain point in a woman’s life, fashion becomes irrelevant and style becomes everything.*



This is so true!  Luckily I learned it early and it stuck.  In college once I had bought a shirt that was final sale but a little too snug for me and gave it to a friend. Her bf asked if she borrowed it from me because it didn't seem like her but more like me 

For this past Christmas, my parents gifted me the exact same sweater I had bought myself just a few days earlier without even having it on my wishlist or knowing the other had been shopping at the same place.  I feel like that's just a testament to my consistent style haha


----------



## poizenisxkandee

papertiger said:


> Anna Wintour has had the same style for 30 years so I think she'd all approve if we went our own way.
> 
> I remember she was bemoaning the catwalks at one point because she was saying the only new thing is the styling, nothing to do with the pieces themselves. What the designers sell us on is the lifestyle, 'story' and mood of the clothes.
> 
> *What's nice about influencers, people on the street and tPF is we take styling ideas from each other using (hopefully) what we own already or can find to make our main wardrobes feel exciting to us again.*



I have some IRL friends who do a challenge like this on Instagram!  They name a couple current trends and challenge each other and their followers to style something in their existing wardrobe to meet that trend.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Pulled my second least worn that is not new. This one I wear happily.
> 
> View attachment 5286955


Had one of these and I sold it. Kinda wish I hadn’t…so cute!!!!!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Pulled my second least worn that is not new. This one I wear happily.
> 
> View attachment 5286955




Love this one, looks so Deco with the Damier


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I think those of us who love  fashion love seeing anyone of just about any style make it “work”.
> 
> Unlike you, however, I don’t _know, work_ in or actively _follow_ fashion.  I have to stumble around. Lol!
> 
> So peeking out from the cave of Covid, I’m blinking half blinded into the fashion abyss and just looking for 2 or 3 trends I can really leverage. For example chain belts are in. I guess I could do a “quiet” chain belt over a dress. Not excited about that idea bc it feels fussy and dated but I’ll play around with it.  Mini skirts are in. I could do the longest of minis with tights and boots for winter. Grunge meant to me that I can be on trend wearing all black, moto jackets and moto boots (not all at the same time) but the rest of that style, I’ll leave behind.  But none of these really “inform” what I could / should be buying for me.
> 
> I agree with Anna. I’m not seeing anything “fresh”. Just recycled trends from decades past.



Most trends are not new but recycled trends picked up by others that haven't tried them yet and either use them ironically or a badge of identity. 

I think the Dark Academia trend (AW21) was ironic, but the bright colour, cutouts and body-con a celebration of having survived the last 2 years. I was out a Sat eve in town and the young people were dressed to kill. Not sure how disco-2000 will mix with '90s grunge but we'll see. 

Mini skirts are in. Micro, pleated, kilted and so forth but it's very hard to buy one atm (Saint Laurent aside) unless I want fake, trashy fast fashion from Zara or Primark (nope). Where's the middle-market trickledown fashion trend buyers when you need them? I have a few ol' minis but I'd like some more (to wear with longer/bigger jackets/blazers). 

Maybe I already have them in my wardrobe. Tomorrow I'll go for a mini skirt rummage. Bags to work with the big jacket / small skirt/shorts look? Am I going to do the little bag under my arm look or the chain/long strap shoulder bag? Then I need to get out my Gucci horse-bit shoulder bags (2002, 2004 & '05) Gucci Soho Disco 2015, Chanel Tassel, Chanel backpack etc. Could be fun and a good opportunity to reuse those poor bags I haven't used for y e a r s


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I've always picked and chosen what suited me from any given style season, and sometimes there's nothing there, and sometimes I find stuff I like, and then discover I already have something in my closet that works, like the fuchsia dress.  The goal for me with fashion is always to pick what suits me and leave aside what doesn't.   And some years, I don't even pay attention to fashion, especially if I've had other things going on in my life.  I particularly look forward to spring trends because it gets my mind off the long, dreary winters here and gives me something to look forward to.  Fall fashion is fun because I love the look of blazers, coats, wool dresses etc.


I guess it’s just I see people use the words fashion and style interchangeably like they are the same thing, but they aren’t. I see women who are wearing outfits that are very fashionable but that don’t flatter or ring true with how they carry themselves (looks like they are wearing a costume in a way). They maybe fashionable, but I would not call them stylish. Then I see women who are wearing an outfit that does not contain one single item that is trendy or in fashion, but they ring true, their outfit looks like an extension of who they are and they own it. Not fashionable at all, but stylish as hell.

It takes self-knowledge, strength and (sometimes) courage to be stylish, especially when you are bucking trends. When you are over a size 4 and/or over 35, that is most of the time because one look at the models designers use to showcase their clothes shows that it was NOT designed for you or with you in mind, even if they deign to make it in your size. I guess I have a bone to pick with fashion….


----------



## Sparkletastic

poizenisxkandee said:


> I have some IRL friends who do a challenge like this on Instagram!  They name a couple current trends and challenge each other and their followers to style something in their existing wardrobe to meet that trend.


This always my first go to so I want to do it now but I’m struggling to find trends I want to work with. 


papertiger said:


> Most trends are not new but recycled trends picked up by others that haven't tried them yet and either use them ironically or a badge of identity.
> 
> I think the Dark Academia trend (AW21) was ironic, but the bright colour, cutouts and body-con a celebration of having survived the last 2 years. I was out a Sat eve in town and the young people were dressed to kill. Not sure how disco-2000 will mix with '90s grunge but we'll see.
> 
> Mini skirts are in. Micro, pleated, kilted and so forth but it's very hard to buy one atm (Saint Laurent aside) unless I want fake, trashy fast fashion from Zara or Primark (nope). Where's the middle-market trickledown fashion trend buyers when you need them? I have a few ol' minis but I'd like some more (to wear with longer/bigger jackets/blazers).
> 
> Maybe I already have them in my wardrobe. Tomorrow I'll go for a mini skirt rummage. Bags to work with the big jacket / small skirt/shorts look? Am I going to do the little bag under my arm look or the chain/long strap shoulder bag? Then I need to get out my Gucci horse-bit shoulder bags (2002, 2004 & '05) Gucci Soho Disco 2015, Chanel Tassel, Chanel backpack etc. Could be fun and a good opportunity to reuse those poor bags I haven't used for y e a r s


I liked that brights is a trend but I don’t have any crayola / neon clothes in my closet and I’m not motivated to buy any.
I saw the micro blazer trend - both that and the boxy blazer trend would look terrible on me. 
I’m flummoxed


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> This always my first go to so I want to do it now but I’m struggling to find trends I want to work with.
> I liked that brights is a trend but I don’t have any crayola / neon clothes in my closet and I’m not motivated to buy any.
> I saw the micro blazer trend - both that and the boxy blazer trend would look terrible on me.
> I’m flummoxed


There are some trends that bring back awful fashion moments, like neon in the 1980s lol. No desire to go back there.

there are other trends that I’ve never experienced, but would love to. . .that I can satisfy with vintage deadstock designers like  Donald Brooks, Norman Norell, Jack Feith, Adele Simpson, and defunct one of boutiques (Nan Duskin etc) etc. My favorite dress of all time, that my cousin borrowed and ruined, was a Catherine rehger full skirted wrap dress, shawl collar, slim sleeved, in silvery gray raw silk. It looked great on everyone in my family who borrowed it. I got it for 40 USD at a second hand shop, and it still had the custom design label from Bergdorfs Inside. I still mourn its loss twenty years later.

there are times when I want to fall back on old faithfuls, my signature style, as it were, updated for whatever decade we are in

there are times when I want to have fun, wear a bit of a costume, stretch my own boundaries.

I’ve loved fashion and developing my own style from thrifting to boutique shopping and many stops in between

it’s a fun form of self expression. . .nothing that I want to take too seriously 

p.s. I’m now finally able to indulge my love of tutus. I remember wanting one, way back when, in the 1970s, all the kids had long hair; white frilly dresses with tulle skirts; and, white knee socks.  My mom bobbed my hair and put me in these very tailored, A line short shifts with abstract appliqués. Ugh

eta: @Sparkletastic, I LOVE fringe , but I never want to be so grown up that St. John (super power dressing in 1991-2003) is appropriate . Plus (whispers) my MIL wore a cream high necked St John knit cocktail dress with some sparkle when DH and I got married in 1991.
2021 dior tutu mini and brunello fringe vest, skirt and JPG Fringe shoulder kelly. And, @docride  Birkin that is inspired by my recent paintings


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> I guess it’s just I see people use the words fashion and style interchangeably like they are the same thing, but they aren’t. I see women who are wearing outfits that are very fashionable but that don’t flatter or ring true with how they carry themselves (looks like they are wearing a costume in a way). They maybe fashionable, but I would not call them stylish. Then I see women who are wearing an outfit that does not contain one single item that is trendy or in fashion, but they ring true, their outfit looks like an extension of who they are and they own it. Not fashionable at all, but stylish as hell.
> 
> It takes self-knowledge, strength and (sometimes) courage to be stylish, especially when you are bucking trends. When you are over a size 4 and/or over 35, that is most of the time because one look at the models designers use to showcase their clothes shows that it was NOT designed for you or with you in mind, even if they deign to make it in your size. I guess I have a bone to pick with fashion….


I love the dialogue and all the comments on fashion. 

I think fashion / style / trend can live together in harmony. I am crystal clear on my style but I do love utilizing fashion to stay on trend.

Fashion and trends are something fun to play with. I don’t really care about the runway models as long as they are personally healthy. I wear a 2-4 (not counting this temporary post surgery weight that will come off in a couple months) and still rarely see my body type on a runway.

Perhaps, the challenge over time is to maintain personal style without becoming dated and stay fresh / on trend without becoming a fashion victim.

For example - St. John suits. Years ago, I would see female executives wearing them and I aspired to that level of gravitas. Now, that I’m at that level in my career, I wouldn’t wear one because they absolutely don’t fit my style and feel dated to me. Yet, on the other end, I’m not interested in wearing clothes with cut outs on the hips, etc. The look is modern and on trend but _also_ does not suit my style. A third trend - fringe - intrigues me. It’s not “me” but, I saw a cute fitted all fringe top that made me think I may go for it.

Things change and I don’t want to get stuck in my personal rut. But, I know who I am and attempt to use fashion / trends as a fun way to stay fresh.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I love the dialogue and all the comments on fashion.
> 
> I think fashion / style / trend can live together in harmony. I am crystal clear on my style but I do love utilizing fashion to stay on trend.
> 
> Fashion and trends are something fun to play with. I don’t really care about the runway models as long as they are personally healthy. I wear a 2-4 (not counting this temporary post surgery weight that will come off in a couple months) and still rarely see my body type on a runway.
> 
> Perhaps, the challenge over time is to maintain personal style without becoming dated and stay fresh / on trend without becoming a fashion victim.
> 
> For example - St. John suits. Years ago, I would see female executives wearing them and I aspired to that level of gravitas. Now, that I’m at that level in my career, I wouldn’t wear one because they absolutely don’t fit my style and feel dated to me. Yet, on the other end, I’m not interested in wearing clothes with cut outs on the hips, etc. The look is modern and on trend but _also_ does not suit my style. A third trend - fringe - intrigues me. It’s not “me” but, I saw a cute fitted all fringe top that made me think I may go for it.
> 
> Things change and I don’t want to get stuck in my personal rut. But, I know who I am and attempt to use fashion / trends as a fun way to stay fresh.


I guess it’s just my idea of what a “woman of style” looks like has always skewed towards a mature, pulled together, composed look. I was too young (19-20) at the time to pull it off and my lifestyle is too casual now, but a style icon from my youth was a woman I worked with named Jeanie Lombardo. She is easily the most elegant woman I have ever met and was always deliberate, composed, polished, genuine, warm and gracious yet reserved. She obviously put in the effort but it was never “forced”, was just natural for her. Possessed of a ton of grace. Sleek, pulled back black hair. Perfect makeup, definitely done but tasteful. Tailored suits, wore both neutral and jewel tones that looked so rich on her and flattered. She was medium height and build, probably in her 50’s at the time. Considering she was an assistant branch manager at a local bank, she wasn’t wealthy but she exuded so much timeless class that she could successfully interact with the wealthiest of customers. Even 30 years later, I can clearly remember all this about her. So when I see Megan Fox wearing an on trend see through dress as the epitome of current fashion (just to pick a look off the top of my head), while I can say she looks stunning and is certainly fashionable, it comes off as trying too hard to get arrention for attention’s sake, to create a stir. That reads “costume” to me, not stylish. But then every woman whose look makes me say “I wish I looked like that” all have a Jeanie Lombardo element to their look…which is not what appeals to everyone.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> There are some trends that bring back awful fashion moments, like neon in the 1980s lol. No desire to go back there.
> 
> there are other trends that I’ve never experienced, but would love to. . .that I can satisfy with vintage deadstock designers like  Donald Brooks, Norman Norell, Jack Feith, Adele Simpson, and defunct one of boutiques (Nan Duskin etc) etc. My favorite dress of all time, that my cousin borrowed and ruined, was a Catherine rehger full skirted wrap dress, shawl collar, slim sleeved, in silvery gray raw silk. It looked great on everyone in my family who borrowed it. I got it for 40 USD at a second hand shop, and it still had the custom design label from Bergdorfs Inside. I still mourn its loss twenty years later.
> 
> there are times when I want to fall back on old faithfuls, my signature style, as it were, updated for whatever decade we are in
> 
> there are times when I want to have fun, wear a bit of a costume, stretch my own boundaries.
> 
> I’ve loved fashion and developing my own style from thrifting to boutique shopping and many stops in between
> 
> it’s a fun form of self expression. . .nothing that I want to take too seriously
> 
> p.s. I’m now finally able to indulge my love of tutus. I remember wanting one, way back when, in the 1970s, all the kids had long hair; white frilly dresses with tulle skirts; and, white knee socks.  My mom bobbed my hair and put me in these very tailored, A line short shifts with abstract appliqués. Ugh
> 
> eta: @Sparkletastic, I LOVE fringe , but I never want to be so grown up that St. John (super power dressing in 1991-2003) is appropriate . Plus (whispers) my MIL wore a cream high necked St John knit cocktail dress with some sparkle when DH and I got married in 1991.
> 2021 dior tutu mini and brunello fringe vest, skirt and JPG Fringe shoulder kelly. And, @docride  Birkin that is inspired by my recent paintings
> View attachment 5287022
> View attachment 5287023
> View attachment 5287024
> View attachment 5287025
> View attachment 5287026
> View attachment 5287042




Loving all your outfits. You_ know_ what suits you. 
Excuse me, but that Fringe JPG B is _everything_


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> I guess it’s just my idea of what a “woman of style” looks like has always skewed towards a mature, pulled together, composed look. I was too young (19-20) at the time to pull it off and my lifestyle is too casual now, but a style icon from my youth was a woman I worked with named Jeanie Lombardo. She is easily the most elegant woman I have ever met and was always deliberate, composed, polished, genuine, warm and gracious yet reserved. She obviously put in the effort but it was never “forced”, was just natural for her. Possessed of a ton of grace. Sleek, pulled back black hair. Perfect makeup, definitely done but tasteful. Tailored suits, wore both neutral and jewel tones that looked so rich on her and flattered. She was medium height and build, probably in her 50’s at the time. Considering she was an assistant branch manager at a local bank, she wasn’t wealthy but she exuded so much timeless class that she could successfully interact with the wealthiest of customers. Even 30 years later, I can clearly remember all this about her. So when I see Megan Fox wearing an on trend see through dress as the epitome of current fashion (just to pick a look off the top of my head), while I can say she looks stunning and is certainly fashionable, it comes off as trying too hard to get arrention for attention’s sake, to create a stir. That reads “costume” to me, not stylish. But then every woman whose look makes me say “I wish I looked like that” all have a Jeanie Lombardo element to their look…which is not what appeals to everyone.


I can certainly understand loving the more American / W European classic look.  But, there is a mighty middle ground of style between a see through dress and tailored suits.  

IMO women of style are found across ages just they are found across various heights, weights, color, etc.   The mature woman w/pulled back hair & tailored suit image for example was never the classic style in many cultures worldwide.

So, I would absolutely agree with you that the look you mention is one very valid way to have a beautiful personal style. I’ve seen it. Definitely admire it. But, I’ve also seen women who are artists, stay at home moms, business women, etc with impeccable style that greatly diverge from each other and my own.

It’s like with handbags. Hermes is one style. Gucci is another. Stella McCartney is a third. Three different people can carry three different bags and all look immaculately put together.  There isn’t just one bag style that is perfect for all.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> I guess it’s just I see people use the words fashion and style interchangeably like they are the same thing, but they aren’t. I see women who are wearing outfits that are very fashionable but that don’t flatter or ring true with how they carry themselves (looks like they are wearing a costume in a way). They maybe fashionable, but I would not call them stylish. Then I see women who are wearing an outfit that does not contain one single item that is trendy or in fashion, but they ring true, their outfit looks like an extension of who they are and they own it. Not fashionable at all, but stylish as hell.
> 
> It takes self-knowledge, strength and (sometimes) courage to be stylish, especially when you are bucking trends. When you are over a size 4 and/or over 35, that is most of the time because one look at the models designers use to showcase their clothes shows that it was NOT designed for you or with you in mind, even if they deign to make it in your size. I guess I have a bone to pick with fashion….


I think sometimes, some people can get so caught up with being on trend or wearing the latest fashion that they don't pay enough attention to whether the item (dress, shoe, or whatever) suits them or is in harmony with their overall look and persona.  I think this is what you are describing above, and so I think the first thing to consider when trying something on, is whether that item looks good on, and suits the person trying it on.  If it does not suit the person, or does not feel comfortable (if a person is constantly fidgeting with an outfit for example), then no point in wearing it just because it's the latest fashion.

Many clothes are shown on the runway that I wouldn't ever think of wearing, but it might work for someone else, so I am fine with that.  Every once in a while, I might see a design or style that I think I would like to try.  I think for all of us, it really helps to know yourself, develop your sense of style (which can sometimes come with some trial and error), but once a person has developed a sense of style, then it's about the challenge (as @Sparkletastic says above) of maintaining a personal style over time.  I view fashion trends as a bit of fun, something light-hearted that can freshen up a look, that one can take or leave, as one sees fit.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Anything that causes us to be mindful is a great idea!!
> 
> I am at a stage where I feel comfortable adding 5-7 more bags with 0 outs over time (years). So my self imposed stopper is two fold.
> 
> 1) AVOID SELLING AT ALL COST! I abhor selling bags. I just “can’t” anymore.  But, I don’t like owning what I don’t happily wear. So, I _reeeaaalllly_ have to make sure any new bag is a long term keeper.
> 2) *ELEVATE WITH JOY!* I only want bags that truly upgrade my collection in a way that is meaningful to me. That does not mean buying ever more expensive bags because money spent does *not* necessarily equate to style and quality. For me, it means the bag has to bring something exciting & new to my collection.


I love, love, LOVE "elevate with joy!" Because if not, then what's the point?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have a sister but she is even less fashionable than me. She doesn't even own a purse!


How does she carry her stuff???????


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> There are some trends that bring back awful fashion moments, like neon in the 1980s lol. No desire to go back there.
> 
> there are other trends that I’ve never experienced, but would love to. . .that I can satisfy with vintage deadstock designers like  Donald Brooks, Norman Norell, Jack Feith, Adele Simpson, and defunct one of boutiques (Nan Duskin etc) etc. My favorite dress of all time, that my cousin borrowed and ruined, was a Catherine rehger full skirted wrap dress, shawl collar, slim sleeved, in silvery gray raw silk. It looked great on everyone in my family who borrowed it. I got it for 40 USD at a second hand shop, and it still had the custom design label from Bergdorfs Inside. I still mourn its loss twenty years later.
> 
> there are times when I want to fall back on old faithfuls, my signature style, as it were, updated for whatever decade we are in
> 
> there are times when I want to have fun, wear a bit of a costume, stretch my own boundaries.
> 
> I’ve loved fashion and developing my own style from thrifting to boutique shopping and many stops in between
> 
> it’s a fun form of self expression. . .nothing that I want to take too seriously
> 
> p.s. I’m now finally able to indulge my love of tutus. I remember wanting one, way back when, in the 1970s, all the kids had long hair; white frilly dresses with tulle skirts; and, white knee socks.  My mom bobbed my hair and put me in these very tailored, A line short shifts with abstract appliqués. Ugh
> 
> eta: @Sparkletastic, I LOVE fringe , but I never want to be so grown up that St. John (super power dressing in 1991-2003) is appropriate . Plus (whispers) my MIL wore a cream high necked St John knit cocktail dress with some sparkle when DH and I got married in 1991.
> 2021 dior tutu mini and brunello fringe vest, skirt and JPG Fringe shoulder kelly. And, @docride  Birkin that is inspired by my recent paintings
> View attachment 5287022
> View attachment 5287023
> View attachment 5287024
> View attachment 5287025
> View attachment 5287026
> View attachment 5287042


I always love your looks / style. These are no exception. 

And, you are showing exactly how I thought I may incorporate fringe! Not as cowboy or flapper style but in sleek applications that subtly enhance the outfit.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Loving all your outfits. You_ know_ what suits you.
> Excuse me, but that Fringe JPG B is _everything_


Thank you @papertiger and @Sparkletastic for your kind words!

also, the fringe JPG is one of my absolute favorites! Definitely an item that elevates with joy!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Subject Change. I’m so tired of WFH that I decided to get one of the co-share office spaces that have sprung up every where. I figured even though I’d still mask and keep my distance, I could at least have an excuse to dress better and feel the energy of other humans.

Whelp, I’m sitting in my car because a pipe burst, we evacuated and are waiting to see if the office is water logged.

I was texting DD and she said the universe is telling me just to go back home.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I have handbag deliveries today and Thursday. I’m also wearing my new black Chanel jumbo for the first time today.
> 
> Fun week ahead!



Nice! Excited to see. I have a bag coming tomorrow that I’m very excited about. Another one I was stalking sold, which makes me sad. There are others, but the one that sold was listed as in new condition. Ah well… wasn’t ready to pull the trigger yet anyway. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Subject Change. I’m so tired of WFH that I decided to get one of the co-share office spaces that have sprung up every where. I figured even though I’d still mask and keep my distance, I could at least have an excuse to dress better and feel the energy of other humans.
> 
> Whelp, I’m sitting in my car because a pipe burst, we evacuated and are waiting to see if the office is water logged.
> 
> I was texting DD and she said the universe is telling me just to go back home.



I love the idea of working in a co-work space! My company had me in one for awhile when I had to move to San Francisco for DH’s job, and the energy in the place was cool.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Paris Girl said:


> @cowgirlsboots  I’ve always hated grocery shopping too! That’s why it’s so funny that now I don’t mind going. The big joke at my house is my hubby has always done most of the grocery shopping or we wouldn’t have any food in the refrigerator. Lol!


I am the same way. I'd rather not eat anything than go grocery shopping. We only go grocery shopping because hubby needs something.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> Pulled my second least worn that is not new. This one I wear happily.
> 
> View attachment 5286955


I love it!!!


----------



## SakuraSakura

baghabitz34 said:


> Congrats! It takes a lot of courage to step out like that. So happy for you they said yes



and they just texted me!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Subject Change. I’m so tired of WFH that I decided to get one of the co-share office spaces that have sprung up every where. I figured even though I’d still mask and keep my distance, I could at least have an excuse to dress better and feel the energy of other humans.
> 
> Whelp, I’m sitting in my car because a pipe burst, we evacuated and are waiting to see if the office is water logged.
> 
> I was texting DD and she said the universe is telling me just to go back home.


+1 with your DD. Hope everything is okay!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I can certainly understand loving the more American / W European classic look.  But, there is a mighty middle ground of style between a see through dress and tailored suits.
> 
> IMO women of style are found across ages just they are found across various heights, weights, color, etc.   The mature woman w/pulled back hair & tailored suit image for example was never the classic style in many cultures worldwide.
> 
> So, I would absolutely agree with you that the look you mention is one very valid way to have a beautiful personal style. I’ve seen it. Definitely admire it. But, I’ve also seen women who are artists, stay at home moms, business women, etc with impeccable style that greatly diverge from each other and my own.
> 
> It’s like with handbags. Hermes is one style. Gucci is another. Stella McCartney is a third. Three different people can carry three different bags and all look immaculately put together.  There isn’t just one bag style that is perfect for all.


That’s what’s great about style…there are as many versions of style as there are people. Fashion? Not so much and what it is is dictated by others. It was the “look at me” trying too hard element of Megan’s look that was the un-stylish element to me, not what she actually wore. Jeanie was no longer “fashionable” when I knew her (heroin chic, grunge and minimalism were in then) and certainly would not be today, but she was a woman of style and probably still is today.


----------



## hotgalaxy

Sunshine mama said:


> I am the same way. I'd rather not eat anything than go grocery shopping. We only go grocery shopping because hubby needs something.


Same! I stopped grocery shopping when pregnant with my first child, I couldn't stand the aromas (meat especially) in the shops!!! Thirty years later my husband still shops for us, I'm so lucky!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> I am the same way. I'd rather not eat anything than go grocery shopping. We only go grocery shopping because hubby needs something.


A thousand times this!!!

Plus I just don’t get hungry a lot - especially if I don’t work out on a given day. I just get caught up in something interesting and forget to eat.  I adore simple quality food with sashimi being at the head of that parade.  But, if I were on my own, I would graze intermittently on what other people would consider to be random “ingredients” vs a whole meal. A tin of sardines and a couple of juicy tomatoes are a yummy meal. 
———

Yesterday we did delayed family Christmas celebrations via Zoom to deal with positive covid tests, cancelled flights etc. That gave time for people to feel a bit better and to overnight gifts to dispersed destinations. I miss the in person hugs but, it was still fun and I adore my presents.

One of my self given presents arrived today! I can’t wait to open it later this evening and share!


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> There are some trends that bring back awful fashion moments, like neon in the 1980s lol. No desire to go back there.
> 
> there are other trends that I’ve never experienced, but would love to. . .that I can satisfy with vintage deadstock designers like  Donald Brooks, Norman Norell, Jack Feith, Adele Simpson, and defunct one of boutiques (Nan Duskin etc) etc. My favorite dress of all time, that my cousin borrowed and ruined, was a Catherine rehger full skirted wrap dress, shawl collar, slim sleeved, in silvery gray raw silk. It looked great on everyone in my family who borrowed it. I got it for 40 USD at a second hand shop, and it still had the custom design label from Bergdorfs Inside. I still mourn its loss twenty years later.
> 
> there are times when I want to fall back on old faithfuls, my signature style, as it were, updated for whatever decade we are in
> 
> there are times when I want to have fun, wear a bit of a costume, stretch my own boundaries.
> 
> I’ve loved fashion and developing my own style from thrifting to boutique shopping and many stops in between
> 
> it’s a fun form of self expression. . .nothing that I want to take too seriously
> 
> p.s. I’m now finally able to indulge my love of tutus. I remember wanting one, way back when, in the 1970s, all the kids had long hair; white frilly dresses with tulle skirts; and, white knee socks.  My mom bobbed my hair and put me in these very tailored, A line short shifts with abstract appliqués. Ugh
> 
> eta: @Sparkletastic, I LOVE fringe , but I never want to be so grown up that St. John (super power dressing in 1991-2003) is appropriate . Plus (whispers) my MIL wore a cream high necked St John knit cocktail dress with some sparkle when DH and I got married in 1991.
> 2021 dior tutu mini and brunello fringe vest, skirt and JPG Fringe shoulder kelly. And, @docride  Birkin that is inspired by my recent paintings
> View attachment 5287022
> View attachment 5287023
> View attachment 5287024
> View attachment 5287025
> View attachment 5287026
> View attachment 5287042


I remember when I bought my first St. John. It made me feel fabulous.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> How does she carry her stuff???????


I don't know. Maybe pockets? She takes a backpack when they travel.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s what’s great about style…there are as many versions of style as there are people. Fashion? Not so much and what it is is dictated by others. It was the “look at me” trying too hard element of Megan’s look that was the un-stylish element to me, not what she actually wore. Jeanie was no longer “fashionable” when I knew her (heroin chic, grunge and minimalism were in then) and certainly would not be today, but she was a woman of style and probably still is today.


I hate when it looks like someone is trying too hard or playing dress-up. The other thing that bothers me is when I see a group of women that look like they all copied each other when they got dressed. I don't know when people decided this was a good thing. Years ago, if you showed up someplace and someone else was wearing the same thing, you would hide in the bathroom!

I'm often late to adopt a fashion trend. It isn't until I've seen it for awhile that it looks normal. Mostly I wear what feels right and what I feel flatters me. I think the most important thing is to wear clothes that flatter you regardless of whether they are in fashion or not.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I remember when I bought my first St. John. It made me feel fabulous.


I remember when I was gifted my first St John. I felt fab too. Literally.  They were so comfy.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

hotgalaxy said:


> Same! I stopped grocery shopping when pregnant with my first child, I couldn't stand the aromas (meat especially) in the shops!!! Thirty years later my husband still shops for us, I'm so lucky!!!


I love grocery shopping, seeing what’s on sale and/or fresh and planning dinners for the week. But then I don’t have to slog kids along or my husband…I hate shopping for anything with him. He’s a pain in the ass to shop with.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I remember when I bought my first St. John. It made me feel fabulous.


I bought my first one preloved and felt like I could take on the world. Then, I realized I was in someone else’s skin and they lost their appeal.





BowieFan1971 said:


> I love grocery shopping, seeing what’s on sale and/or fresh and planning dinners for the week. But then I don’t have to slog kids along or my husband…I hate shopping for anything with him. He’s a pain in the ass to shop with.


Well, I’m a great cook who HATES to cook. Planning dinners and picking out food is a labor of love with the emphasis on LABOR. I am at my most creative when I convince my family they really don’t want to eat the yummy thing they just asked me to cook. If aliens ever beam Mr. S away I’m telling the next guy that I can’t even boil water.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> I was inspired by @Sparkletastic and launched into my goals quickly.
> 
> Today: combining my beloved peekaboo with a LV keychain that I adore and don’t use nearly often enough. I really like them together!
> 
> View attachment 5286423


Love, love, love this combo! The charm compliments the bag very well.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought my first one preloved and felt like I could take on the world. Then, I realized I was in someone else’s skin and they lost their appeal.Well, I’m a great cook who HATES to cook. Planning dinners and picking out food is a labor of love with the emphasis on LABOR. I am at my most creative when I convince my family they really don’t want to eat the yummy thing they just asked me to cook. If aliens ever beam Mr. S away I’m telling the next guy that I can’t even boil water.


DH realizes I hate cooking so now that the kids are grown, we go out nearly every day.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought my first one preloved and felt like I could take on the world. Then, I realized I was in someone else’s skin and they lost their appeal.Well, I’m a great cook who HATES to cook. Planning dinners and picking out food is a labor of love with the emphasis on LABOR. I am at my most creative when I convince my family they really don’t want to eat the yummy thing they just asked me to cook. If aliens ever beam Mr. S away I’m telling the next guy that I can’t even boil water.


I love to cook but hate the clean up, so DH does that part. He says “I can cook…but not well” so he is more than happy with that division of labor. I am a “clean as I go” cook, do it is never that bad for him to clean.

In other news, DH has told me to try to get a leather appointment at FSH while we are in Paris!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love to cook but hate the clean up, so DH does that part. He says “I can cook…but not well” so he is more than happy with that division of labor. I am a “clean as I go” cook, do it is never that bad for him to clean.
> 
> In other news, DH has told me to try to get a leather appointment at FSH while we are in Paris!!!!!!!!!!!


I know as much about Hermes as I do football.  Are there different types of appointments? Is it first ask first booked? Can you tell them in advance what you want to see?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I know as much about Hermes as I do football.  Are there different types of appointments? Is it first ask first booked? Can you tell them in advance what you want to see?


Nope. You go to the FSH website the day before between 10:30 and 6:30 and sign up for a slot. Appointments are given by lottery. By 7:30, you will get an email telling you whether you got an appointment the next day or not, and what time if you did. If you didn’t try again the next day, if you did check back regularly to make sure the time doesn’t change. Once there, they ask you what bags and specs you are interested in and they do their best to accommodate you.
From what I understand, before they started this system, people would literally stand in line from a godforsaken hour of the morning like Black Friday to try to get one. Again, from what I am told, bags are the only items you need an appointment for. Everything else…scarves, shoes, jewelry, etc…you just walk in and the first available SA helps you.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love to cook but hate the clean up, so DH does that part. He says “I can cook…but not well” so he is more than happy with that division of labor. I am a “clean as I go” cook, do it is never that bad for him to clean.
> 
> In other news, DH has told me to try to get a leather appointment at FSH while we are in Paris!!!!!!!!!!!



My family has the same basic idea. Mom and dad are both great cooks, and both enjoy it. My brother love cooking certain things, and so do I. The family 'rule' is whoever cooks, doesn't do the clan up. It's maybe the one family rule there has never been any disagreements about. We've all been happy with that division of labor.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I suspect I am depressed, but a part of me wants to give up and wear St John or Natan (which I have affectionately called Granimals for Adults) or maybe Chicos Traveller and say “to heck with it all.”

My new style will be “White tags match white tags” and my clothes will live for a ridiculously long time and I will never have to thinking about what to wear again


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love to cook but hate the clean up, so DH does that part. He says “I can cook…but not well” so he is more than happy with that division of labor. I am a “clean as I go” cook, do it is never that bad for him to clean.
> 
> In other news, DH has told me to try to get a leather appointment at FSH while we are in Paris!!!!!!!!!!!


Fingers crossed you get one! But, even if you do not, I am sure you will both have an amazing time! 

awwwhhh, @Vintage Leather, I hope you feel better very soon!

I’m a good cook, but am somewhat uninspired due to dieting. Nowadays, like @whateve, DH and I go out. I do make efforts for some dinners with friends.


----------



## More bags

hlh0904 said:


> Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> Last year I made it a point to edit my closet and try a capsule wardrobe base with classics I love to use. I am 48 and I am trying to have a classic wardrobe with a few fun elements within it. Lordy I was so excited to get out there post vaccination and use them. Didn't really go out as often as I expected this year. SO! Here is to shopping my closet for the year 2022. I am prepared with a good closet but now I need the outings to match them. (and we are not talking about opera, concerts etc. I will settle for grocery shopping. I am not asking for much ! " Thanks OmIcRoN").
> 
> I did a huge handbag purchase in December so putting a halt on all purchases. Going to use the year to pull and edit, with the handbags, and sell ones which don't really get me excited anymore.)
> 
> I just want to get out there again (outside of my house). *Put me in coach!*


I smiled when I read your last comment, *Put me in coach!*
What was your December handbag purchase?


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> Nope. You go to the FSH website the day before between 10:30 and 6:30 and sign up for a slot. Appointments are given by lottery. By 7:30, you will get an email telling you whether you got an appointment the next day or not, and what time if you did. If you didn’t try again the next day, if you did check back regularly to make sure the time doesn’t change. Once there, they ask you what bags and specs you are interested in and they do their best to accommodate you.
> From what I understand, before they started this system, people would literally stand in line from a godforsaken hour of the morning like Black Friday to try to get one. Again, from what I am told, bags are the only items you need an appointment for. Everything else…scarves, shoes, jewelry, etc…you just walk in and the first available SA helps you.


Thanks for explaining. I’m so excited for you! What bags are you considering? 


Vintage Leather said:


> I suspect I am depressed, but a part of me wants to give up and wear St John or Natan (which I have affectionately called Granimals for Adults) or maybe Chicos Traveller and say “to heck with it all.”
> 
> My new style will be “White tags match white tags” and my clothes will live for a ridiculously long time and I will never have to thinking about what to wear again


Many hugs to you. I think many of us are finding the effort of doing anything tiring / overwhelming. Even my normal daily skin routine feels like dragging boulders uphill in the snow.

But, I’m sure you would look great in whatever fine Granimals gear you’d choose.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Even buying vintage and secondhand, premium designer bags can really add up. Funny…I thought a one carat engagement ring was too much so ai didn’t get one (and I wear mine nearly every day), but when I add up the cost of the Hermès bags I bought this year, I could have bought one. I tell myself that I got the bags at a steal…and I did. A true fraction of the cost of new. But still, combined it was a lot of money. It’s good to keep in touch with that and keep it real as part of an overall purchase budget instead of one bag at a time…kinda like car dealers and the like taking a big ticket item and breaking it down to a monthly/daily/weekly cost so it doesn’t seem so big. The games we play on ourselves and others…
> 
> You have some good plans! Let us help you stay accountable.


Insightful comment re: things adding up! I will offer my *SLGs*, *H scarves*, and *jewelry*, with @papertiger and @hotgalaxy 


papertiger said:


> Yup, same with me and *H scarves* especially new. This is why I diverted finds for jewellery more recently.


 me too, with the H scarves and jewelry 


hotgalaxy said:


> Yup, I've been the same with *H scarves*. I don't want to have a large collection. I want to create a curated scarf drawer filled with scarves that a)I will use frequently and b) that I feel absolutely fabulous wearing. Consequently I now find myself on this forum contemplating my handbag/jewellery collections. Thanks for the insights everyone.


 me too. I love how you described your scarf drawer curating goals.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for explaining. I’m so excited for you! What bags are you considering?
> Many hugs to you. I think many of us are finding the effort of doing anything tiring / overwhelming. Even my normal daily skin routine feels like dragging boulders uphill in the snow.
> 
> But, I’m sure you would look great in whatever fine Granimals gear you’d choose.


Not sure. I am trying to find info about styles that are currently in production, but not having much luck. The New Drag looks good from pics if they still make it, a black Halzan 31 if it is deeper than the 25, maybe a black Evie or Pico 22…DH was asking me about Birkins last week, if he said go, I wouldn’t refuse. A 30 in a teal/green/rich blue color would be pretty, or maybe orange. A Kelly 28 or 32 in those teal/green/blue colors would be nice too.

We’ll see….but it’s going to be a special trip, H bag or not.


----------



## More bags

@880 gorgeous outfit pics!  And your paintings, too!

@dcooney4 I’m sorry to hear your Prada bag is not working for you. It is lovely, and you clearly described why it is not functional. Best wishes and good luck with your next steps.

@Jereni your Peekaboo and bag charm look great together. I always love seeing pics of your Peekaboo.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sharing the first of my four recent bag acquisitions.  My new to me black caviar Chanel jumbo single classic flap w/shw. Perfect condition with all the extras! She replaces the first Chanel I ever bought (glitter back patent jumbo) that just wasn’t me. I am soooo glad I sold that bag and got what I wanted. This reminds me to be merciless in purging a bag if it doesn’t bring joy. 

I know mini bags are in but this will likely become my go to daily bag. I have to have room for my stuff. Lol!

And, this is may just be my last Chanel bag. I have what I want and the prices are now beyond ridiculous. I’m glad I got in early and didn’t have to pay current prices. Some cute designs like toiletry cases appeal but I’ve decided I’m done buying bags til Covid actually allows me to use them again.


----------



## Sparkletastic

That black Chanel is the second most expensive bag in my collection. And, here is the other bookend which is by far the least expensive bag in my collection.   My new Celestial clutch from The Met Museum of Art.  It came with a card that said the design is inspired by a 1937 evening jacket in the museum’s Costume collection. I think that is super cool!

Up close this bag looks worth 10x + the price I paid. I’m soooooo happy with it and neeeeed to wear it somewhere!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> I suspect I am depressed, but a part of me wants to give up and wear St John or Natan (which I have affectionately called Granimals for Adults) or maybe Chicos Traveller and say “to heck with it all.”
> 
> My new style will be “White tags match white tags” and my clothes will live for a ridiculously long time and I will never have to thinking about what to wear again


We’re here for you, and we care about you @Vintage Leather. I read your 2021 summary, what a huge year. You’ve endured so much hardship in a short time. I admire your resilience. Also, I enjoyed hearing about your successes editing more than 2021 items last year. I’m not familiar with Natan, so I looked it up, they have some great knitwear. Sending virtual hugs.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Not sure. I am trying to find info about styles that are currently in production, but not having much luck. The New Drag looks good from pics if they still make it, a black Halzan 31 if it is deeper than the 25, maybe a black Evie or Pico 22…DH was asking me about Birkins last week, if he said go, I wouldn’t refuse. A 30 in a teal/green/rich blue color would be pretty, or maybe orange. A Kelly 28 or 32 in those teal/green/blue colors would be nice too.
> 
> We’ll see….but it’s going to be a special trip, H bag or not.


@BowieFan1971, before you go, you might want to compare retail and reseller prices on some of these bags; it’s possible the Halzan, a pico 22 and the evie could be had for under retail. . . Also I have seen the new drag at Japanese resellers too.
happy shopping!

@Sparkletastic, I love your new bags Especially the celestial clutch! So happy for you!


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Sharing the first of my four recent bag acquisitions.  My new to me black caviar Chanel jumbo single classic flap w/shw. Perfect condition with all the extras! She replaces the first Chanel I ever bought (glitter back patent jumbo) that just wasn’t me. I am soooo glad I sold that bag and got what I wanted. This reminds me to be merciless in purging a bag if it doesn’t bring joy.
> 
> I know mini bags are in but this will likely become my go to daily bag. I have to have room for my stuff. Lol!
> 
> And, this is may just be my last Chanel bag. I have what I want and the prices are now beyond ridiculous. I’m glad I got in early and didn’t have to pay current prices. Some cute designs like toiletry cases appeal but I’ve decided I’m done buying bags til Covid actually allows me to use them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287479





Sparkletastic said:


> That black Chanel is the second most expensive bag in my collection. And, here is the other bookend which is by far the least expensive bag in my collection.   My new Celestial clutch from The Met Museum of Art.  It came with a card that said the design is inspired by a 1937 evening jacket in the museum’s Costume collection. I think that is super cool!
> 
> Up close this bag looks worth 10x + the price I paid. I’m soooooo happy with it and neeeeed to wear it somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287494


Congratulations on your newest bags - they are both spectacular!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Sharing the first of my four recent bag acquisitions.  My new to me black caviar Chanel jumbo single classic flap w/shw. Perfect condition with all the extras! She replaces the first Chanel I ever bought (glitter back patent jumbo) that just wasn’t me. I am soooo glad I sold that bag and got what I wanted. This reminds me to be merciless in purging a bag if it doesn’t bring joy.
> 
> I know mini bags are in but this will likely become my go to daily bag. I have to have room for my stuff. Lol!
> 
> And, this is may just be my last Chanel bag. I have what I want and the prices are now beyond ridiculous. I’m glad I got in early and didn’t have to pay current prices. Some cute designs like toiletry cases appeal but I’ve decided I’m done buying bags til Covid actually allows me to use them again.





Sparkletastic said:


> That black Chanel is the second most expensive bag in my collection. And, here is the other bookend which is by far the least expensive bag in my collection.   My new Celestial clutch from The Met Museum of Art.  It came with a card that said the design is inspired by a 1937 evening jacket in the museum’s Costume collection. I think that is super cool!
> 
> Up close this bag looks worth 10x + the price I paid. I’m soooooo happy with it and neeeeed to wear it somewhere!



Both look amazing!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, before you go, you might want to compare retail and reseller prices on some of these bags; it’s possible the Halzan, a pico 22 and the evie could be had for under retail. . . Also I have seen the new drag at Japanese resellers too.
> happy shopping!
> 
> @Sparkletastic, I love your new bags Especially the celestial clutch! So happy for you!


I know I could find those for less elsewhere online, but I think it is going to be as much about the time, place and experience as much as it is about the actual bag.  Opening a box I got in the mail is not the same. I have a feeling that if we get the appointment, unless the budget he has in mind does not allow, that DH is thinking B or K. No matter what bag I get in Paris or who makes it, it will be a very special, one of a kind bag for me.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> There are some trends that bring back awful fashion moments, like neon in the 1980s lol. No desire to go back there.
> 
> there are other trends that I’ve never experienced, but would love to. . .that I can satisfy with vintage deadstock designers like  Donald Brooks, Norman Norell, Jack Feith, Adele Simpson, and defunct one of boutiques (Nan Duskin etc) etc. My favorite dress of all time, that my cousin borrowed and ruined, was a Catherine rehger full skirted wrap dress, shawl collar, slim sleeved, in silvery gray raw silk. It looked great on everyone in my family who borrowed it. I got it for 40 USD at a second hand shop, and it still had the custom design label from Bergdorfs Inside. I still mourn its loss twenty years later.
> 
> there are times when I want to fall back on old faithfuls, my signature style, as it were, updated for whatever decade we are in
> 
> there are times when I want to have fun, wear a bit of a costume, stretch my own boundaries.
> 
> I’ve loved fashion and developing my own style from thrifting to boutique shopping and many stops in between
> 
> it’s a fun form of self expression. . .nothing that I want to take too seriously
> 
> p.s. I’m now finally able to indulge my love of tutus. I remember wanting one, way back when, in the 1970s, all the kids had long hair; white frilly dresses with tulle skirts; and, white knee socks.  My mom bobbed my hair and put me in these very tailored, A line short shifts with abstract appliqués. Ugh
> 
> eta: @Sparkletastic, I LOVE fringe , but I never want to be so grown up that St. John (super power dressing in 1991-2003) is appropriate . Plus (whispers) my MIL wore a cream high necked St John knit cocktail dress with some sparkle when DH and I got married in 1991.
> 2021 dior tutu mini and brunello fringe vest, skirt and JPG Fringe shoulder kelly. And, @docride  Birkin that is inspired by my recent paintings
> View attachment 5287022
> View attachment 5287023
> View attachment 5287024
> View attachment 5287025
> View attachment 5287026
> View attachment 5287042


I adore your clothes, but I love your paintings!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Sharing the first of my four recent bag acquisitions.  My new to me black caviar Chanel jumbo single classic flap w/shw. Perfect condition with all the extras! She replaces the first Chanel I ever bought (glitter back patent jumbo) that just wasn’t me. I am soooo glad I sold that bag and got what I wanted. This reminds me to be merciless in purging a bag if it doesn’t bring joy.
> 
> I know mini bags are in but this will likely become my go to daily bag. I have to have room for my stuff. Lol!
> 
> And, this is may just be my last Chanel bag. I have what I want and the prices are now beyond ridiculous. I’m glad I got in early and didn’t have to pay current prices. Some cute designs like toiletry cases appeal but I’ve decided I’m done buying bags til Covid actually allows me to use them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287479


Both bags are beautiful!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Vintage Leather said:


> I suspect I am depressed, but a part of me wants to give up and wear St John or Natan (which I have affectionately called Granimals for Adults) or maybe Chicos Traveller and say “to heck with it all.”
> 
> My new style will be “White tags match white tags” and my clothes will live for a ridiculously long time and I will never have to thinking about what to wear again



I found a St.John Collection navy wool knit skirt. I channel my inner posh lady who brunches with her other very wealthy friends daily. I actually really like it but I usually layer it. You deserve to feel comfortable and beautiful in whatever adorns your body.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> I adore your clothes, but I love your paintings!


Thank you so much @dcooney4!


----------



## baghabitz34

Using my Coach Kaffe Troupe Carryall 35 today. Didn’t use it at all last year, SMH. Making more of an effort to use my things in 2022.


----------



## Katinahat

Hello everyone, as the new year started I logged onto TPF for the first time in many months to see if you’d started a new thread for 2022 and here you all are! I hope everyone is well and looking forward to a good year. I’m enjoying seeing all your wonderful bag photos (new acquisitions and old) and hearing your news and thoughts.

Apologies for disappearing. 2021 was not a good year with some very dark times. I was unwell in more than one way and took a break from many things, including time off work. I’ve now sorted out my medical issues and am well on the way to dealing with the condition I was diagnosed as suffering from. I found a wonderful psychologist who has helped me process a lot of things. Through focusing on things like self-care and my family and with some fabulous friends I’m getting there.

Therefore my goals for 2022 are quite simple:

1. To focus on self-care keeping up my yoga, exercise, journaling and other healthy lifestyle habits.

2. To keep finding the joy in the small things in life: spending time with  friends and family and enjoying my hobbies (one is enjoying collecting and carrying beautiful bags!).

3. To work hard but to try to maintain a healthy work life balance.

So I am not setting any targets about bag buying and selling. Perhaps I’ll try to keep carrying as many of them as possible! I’m just enjoying myself. In fact I’ve just ordered a Coach and an Aspinals bag in the sales to go with a dress for a family wedding later in the year. I’m looking forward to them arriving so I can chose which one to keep.


----------



## Katinahat

Despite everything I kept up my bag stats last year (pie chart inspired by @morebags several years ago). I hope to carry more of my bags this year but I’m not driving much due to medication so two of the larger used bags were backpacks in a Orla Keily oilskin and a Whistles Verity black leather! Hardly beautiful but very practical for walking 5k each way to work and back in mixed weather.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Sharing the first of my four recent bag acquisitions.  My new to me black caviar Chanel jumbo single classic flap w/shw. Perfect condition with all the extras! She replaces the first Chanel I ever bought (glitter back patent jumbo) that just wasn’t me. I am soooo glad I sold that bag and got what I wanted. This reminds me to be merciless in purging a bag if it doesn’t bring joy.
> 
> I know mini bags are in but this will likely become my go to daily bag. I have to have room for my stuff. Lol!
> 
> And, this is may just be my last Chanel bag. I have what I want and the prices are now beyond ridiculous. I’m glad I got in early and didn’t have to pay current prices. Some cute designs like toiletry cases appeal but I’ve decided I’m done buying bags til Covid actually allows me to use them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287479


I love your bag. A very special purchase. Enjoy carrying.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> Sharing the first of my four recent bag acquisitions.  My new to me black caviar Chanel jumbo single classic flap w/shw. Perfect condition with all the extras! She replaces the first Chanel I ever bought (glitter back patent jumbo) that just wasn’t me. I am soooo glad I sold that bag and got what I wanted. This reminds me to be merciless in purging a bag if it doesn’t bring joy.
> 
> I know mini bags are in but this will likely become my go to daily bag. I have to have room for my stuff. Lol!
> 
> And, this is may just be my last Chanel bag. I have what I want and the prices are now beyond ridiculous. I’m glad I got in early and didn’t have to pay current prices. Some cute designs like toiletry cases appeal but I’ve decided I’m done buying bags til Covid actually allows me to use them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287479


Congratulations!  This is such a fabulous classic bag, and the single flap makes it so easy to use.  Your clutch is just gorgeous too!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vintage Leather said:


> I suspect I am depressed, but a part of me wants to give up and wear St John or Natan (which I have affectionately called Granimals for Adults) or maybe Chicos Traveller and say “to heck with it all.”
> 
> My new style will be “White tags match white tags” and my clothes will live for a ridiculously long time and I will never have to thinking about what to wear again


I'm sorry that you had to go through so much last year.  Hope 2022 will be much better in every way.  Hugs.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Katinahat said:


> Despite everything I kept up my bag stats last year (pie chart inspired by @morebags several years ago). I hope to carry more of my bags this year but I’m not driving much due to medication so two of the larger used bags were backpacks in a Orla Keily oilskin and a Whistles Verity black leather! Hardly beautiful but very practical for walking 5k each way to work and back in mixed weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287726



what a great idea to track what gets used and not!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Hello everyone, as the new year started I logged onto TPF for the first time in many months to see if you’d started a new thread for 2022 and here you all are! I hope everyone is well and looking forward to a good year. I’m enjoying seeing all your wonderful bag photos (new acquisitions and old) and hearing your news and thoughts.
> 
> Apologies for disappearing. 2021 was not a good year with some very dark times. I was unwell in more than one way and took a break from many things, including time off work. I’ve now sorted out my medical issues and am well on the way to dealing with the condition I was diagnosed as suffering from. I found a wonderful psychologist who has helped me process a lot of things. Through focusing on things like self-care and my family and with some fabulous friends I’m getting there.
> 
> Therefore my goals for 2022 are quite simple:
> 
> 1. To focus on self-care keeping up my yoga, exercise, journaling and other healthy lifestyle habits.
> 
> 2. To keep finding the joy in the small things in life: spending time with  friends and family and enjoying my hobbies (one is enjoying collecting and carrying beautiful bags!).
> 
> 3. To work hard but to try to maintain a healthy work life balance.
> 
> So I am not setting any targets about bag buying and selling. Perhaps I’ll try to keep carrying as many of them as possible! I’m just enjoying myself. In fact I’ve just ordered a Coach and an Aspinals bag in the sales to go with a dress for a family wedding later in the year. I’m looking forward to them arriving so I can chose which one to keep.


Nice to see you back, @Katinahat.  I am sorry to hear that you had to endure difficult times in 2021, and am so glad to hear you are on the mend, and that it is behind you now.  You have some great goals for 2022, and I particularly love the one on self-care.  This is so important, and yet sometimes, we get caught up with life and taking care of others and don't pay enough attention to self-care.  Good luck with your goals, and looking forward to seeing your new bag when it arrives.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I stopped using those large ziparound wallets. I used to love them. Now I divide my stuff between smaller wallets. That way I can make sure I have the most important things with me if I have to downsize. I use a card case for the most important stuff like my ID, health insurance card, and major credit cards. I have other cards in another wallet. I love the card case because it fits easily in the pockets of my purses. Often I don't even pull the card case out. I can reach the credit card, pull it out, and put it back without removing the card case at all. This is the one I'm using now. It is Brighton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284470
> 
> I have a separate coin purse and a small pouch for cash, but you could put folded cash in the zipped portion of this card case.


I did exactly the same thing last year. I'm not carrying wallets at all.

One card case for the super-important cards, which is always in my handbag. Another case that I sometimes carry with me (it holds my library card, my supermarket cards, and so on). And then a little envelope  case for a few bills, which I carry if I think I'll need $$$; otherwise I leave it home.

Of course, that meant I went a little crazy last year buying Coach card cases…


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> _Sharing a shopping from my closet WIN!!!_
> 
> My Fendi BTW & I ran errands today.
> 
> It continues to be incredibly functional but, I was extremely unhappy wearing it because the saggy corners make the bag look tired.
> View attachment 5284640
> 
> BUT!  My frustration (and almost pathological hatred of “functional” shopping) made me think in earnest about solutions that don’t require me buying something new. And, I think I have a great one!  My YSL Cabas, that’s languished recently because it’s one of my “work” bags, can be my new super functional bag!
> View attachment 5284639
> 
> Both are arm carry with optional shoulder strap and about the same size. The YSL is exceptionally lightweight and a full open compartment so, if I order an organizer for it, it will become as functional as the Fendi.
> 
> This option makes me *very* happy about the YSL!!! (and reclaiming love for this bag was part of my 2022 goals) YAY!
> 
> So, now, I just need to figure out how to reposition the By The Way - fix the corners, dress it up…something.  I think I’ll post in the Fendi forum for suggestions on that.


Brilliant! And… shopping your closet!!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I want the clothes, event and friends so I can wear this bag.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Ooh if we're including non-closet related resolutions one of mine is to continue towards a place of full emotional healing. I'm hoping to find a partner this year as I'm feeling ready to give dating a try again. It's been a year since I was ghosted by somebody I cared about. I think 2022 is going to be one large transitional period but I realized that I am somebody who values and prioritises romantic connections. I've finally come to a place where I don't date out of desperation. I'm proud of how far I've come.
> 
> As for the closet-related resolutions... I'll post my updated handbag collection once the other two arrive!


Sending you positive thoughts for 2022, dear. You've gone through so much…


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Here's an idea from a goal setting webinar I took. Of course you can ignore if it doesn't sound interesting to you. Instead of setting yearly goals, set monthly or weekly goals. ex: Instead of losing 15-20 lbs for the year, losing 2 lbs a month - wish leaves a bit of a margin if you don't lose 2 lbs each month. Instead of more local/weekend trips - 1 local/weekend trip a month.
> 
> I like the idea and will be trying it for my non-purse goals for 2022. Anyway, just thought I'd share - feel free to ignore. Instead of 'walk more this year' I'm trying to get a certain number of steps each week. And every couple months I will increase my goal number of steps. Instead of 'study poetry this year' my goal is to read a poetry text book (or other book that is about writing poems, not just a book of poems to read), or attend an online conference/course each month. Another goal is to write a poem each week. I know I won't make that goal, but I'll still end up writing (or at least starting) more poems than if I didn't have that goal.


I love the idea of breaking huge goals down into mini-goals. I'm definitely going to use this!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Use one item that scares you. I know that many of us have purses that rarely see the light of day due to being worried or feeling as it they're meant for "special events." Life is an event and we are HERE. I'm taking no prisoners.


Love this! I'll take that challenge. 

Since I pretty much only go out to doctor's visits, or the grocery store, or to visit my Mom in Assisted Living, it's tempting to just take one of my grab & go bags. But I have a gorgeous box leather bag that I COULD carry to the grocery store, and even put together a nice outfit to keep it company! I might look a little glitzed up, but who's gonna know but me? 

I'll do it later this month, and I'll take a photo.

Thanks for stretching our thinking, @SakuraSakura


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. I see various posts in which people are quite upset over “defects” on a bag that I and others can’t see in the photo they share. (Not being sarcastic. I literally cannot see it.)
> 
> Then I see other posts in which  people say they prefer buying and wearing bags with significant signs of wear so they don’t have to worry about them.
> 
> So, fun question for the day! On a scale of 1 (will wear a bag even if it’s quite damaged and dirty) to 10 (utter perfectionist who can’t tolerate a dust mote on a bag) what is your number and why do you think this is your approach?
> 
> I’m 8. I like my bags to look as pristine as possible and take good care of them.  But, I’m not hesitant to use them so, I expect tiny scuffs, etc. to happen along the way.
> 
> My Fendi is the first bag I will have ever sold because it wore poorly over time.


I think I'm an 8 if I buy a new bag (or if it's one of the existing bags in my closet), but more like a 6 or 7 if I buy a preloved one. I mean… someone else carried it. It's not going to be perfect. So if the corners are a bit scuffed, or there is a loose thread that isn't going to make the entire bag fall apart, or one or two teensy scratches on a hidden place on the hardware, that's fine.

But. There are limits. I absolutely will NOT tolerate a pre-owned bag that smells! Or is gross on the inside!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a quick picture so you can see what I am talking about.


It's stunning. But if it hurts your shoulder… 

Do you think you could get anything for it at your local consignment store?


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> There are some trends that bring back awful fashion moments, like neon in the 1980s lol. No desire to go back there.
> 
> there are other trends that I’ve never experienced, but would love to. . .that I can satisfy with vintage deadstock designers like  Donald Brooks, Norman Norell, Jack Feith, Adele Simpson, and defunct one of boutiques (Nan Duskin etc) etc. My favorite dress of all time, that my cousin borrowed and ruined, was a Catherine rehger full skirted wrap dress, shawl collar, slim sleeved, in silvery gray raw silk. It looked great on everyone in my family who borrowed it. I got it for 40 USD at a second hand shop, and it still had the custom design label from Bergdorfs Inside. I still mourn its loss twenty years later.
> 
> there are times when I want to fall back on old faithfuls, my signature style, as it were, updated for whatever decade we are in
> 
> there are times when I want to have fun, wear a bit of a costume, stretch my own boundaries.
> 
> I’ve loved fashion and developing my own style from thrifting to boutique shopping and many stops in between
> 
> it’s a fun form of self expression. . .nothing that I want to take too seriously
> 
> p.s. I’m now finally able to indulge my love of tutus. I remember wanting one, way back when, in the 1970s, all the kids had long hair; white frilly dresses with tulle skirts; and, white knee socks.  My mom bobbed my hair and put me in these very tailored, A line short shifts with abstract appliqués. Ugh
> 
> eta: @Sparkletastic, I LOVE fringe , but I never want to be so grown up that St. John (super power dressing in 1991-2003) is appropriate . Plus (whispers) my MIL wore a cream high necked St John knit cocktail dress with some sparkle when DH and I got married in 1991.
> 2021 dior tutu mini and brunello fringe vest, skirt and JPG Fringe shoulder kelly. And, @docride  Birkin that is inspired by my recent paintings
> View attachment 5287022
> View attachment 5287023
> View attachment 5287024
> View attachment 5287025
> View attachment 5287026
> View attachment 5287042


I love your style @880 ! It wouldn't work for me, but I can certainly appreciate looks like that on those who can pull it off.

And in the meantime, I've developed my own personal style over the years that suits me & makes me feel pulled together, even during this pandemic! I'd describe my look as classic, rather than trendy (think cashmere sweaters & Hermès scarves).

I love that we all have such different styles.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love grocery shopping, seeing what’s on sale and/or fresh and planning dinners for the week. But then I don’t have to slog kids along or my husband…I hate shopping for anything with him. He’s a pain in the ass to shop with.



Mine too, thee should be a an adult 'creche' for partners that hate shopping. 

I can whizz through a supermarket or outdoor market at breakneck speed picking-up essentials for real-food cooking. If I go with DH (or my sister) it'll be a day-trip and the cost out of control (and then he wants to split the bill even though it's 5 x as much as when I go alone).


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love grocery shopping, seeing what’s on sale and/or fresh and planning dinners for the week. But then I don’t have to slog kids along or my husband…I hate shopping for anything with him. He’s a pain in the ass to shop with.


Agreed… I try very hard to leave Mr. PG home when I shop. 

On the other hand, he just cleaned both bathrooms this morning, and they absolutely sparkle! Plus, when I go grocery shopping, he's out of the front door as soon as I pull into the driveway, ready to unload the trunk. AND he's learned how to put the food away… in (pretty much) the right places!

So I ain't complaining.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Hello everyone, as the new year started I logged onto TPF for the first time in many months to see if you’d started a new thread for 2022 and here you all are! I hope everyone is well and looking forward to a good year. I’m enjoying seeing all your wonderful bag photos (new acquisitions and old) and hearing your news and thoughts.
> 
> Apologies for disappearing. 2021 was not a good year with some very dark times. I was unwell in more than one way and took a break from many things, including time off work. I’ve now sorted out my medical issues and am well on the way to dealing with the condition I was diagnosed as suffering from. I found a wonderful psychologist who has helped me process a lot of things. Through focusing on things like self-care and my family and with some fabulous friends I’m getting there.
> 
> Therefore my goals for 2022 are quite simple:
> 
> 1. To focus on self-care keeping up my yoga, exercise, journaling and other healthy lifestyle habits.
> 
> 2. To keep finding the joy in the small things in life: spending time with  friends and family and enjoying my hobbies (one is enjoying collecting and carrying beautiful bags!).
> 
> 3. To work hard but to try to maintain a healthy work life balance.
> 
> So I am not setting any targets about bag buying and selling. Perhaps I’ll try to keep carrying as many of them as possible! I’m just enjoying myself. In fact I’ve just ordered a Coach and an Aspinals bag in the sales to go with a dress for a family wedding later in the year. I’m looking forward to them arriving so I can chose which one to keep.


So glad to see you bag here, @Katinahat . I'm so sorry 2021 was such a difficult and dark year for you. 

I'm glad to hear you're getting the help you need (and deserve). Your goals sound very focused and well-thought-out. May 2022 be a better year.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I want the clothes, event and friends so I can wear this bag.
> View attachment 5287939
> View attachment 5287938


I want the bosoms!


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love grocery shopping, seeing what’s on sale and/or fresh and planning dinners for the week. But then I don’t have to slog kids along or my husband…I hate shopping for anything with him. He’s a pain in the ass to shop with.



Grocery shopping is serious business. It's a one person job. If you add other people into the mix then it just becomes a colossal mess. I like doing it by myself too.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> and they just texted me!



Aww they said they'd visit me at work sometime! I just HAVE to keep you guys updated on this. I'm so happy. We haven't spoken today but a part of me is trying to figure out how much contact I should be in with them. I'm honestly a very affectionate person ; however, I know I don't know much about them. I'm willing to put in the work for this. I WANT to know them so much.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> I want the bosoms!



All of my friends are online. I guess I'll have to bring a monitor to the event, ladies and gents!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> @880 gorgeous outfit pics!  And your paintings, too!
> 
> @dcooney4 I’m sorry to hear your Prada bag is not working for you. It is lovely, and you clearly described why it is not functional. Best wishes and good luck with your next steps.
> 
> @Jereni your Peekaboo and bag charm look great together. I always love seeing pics of your Peekaboo.


Thank you! Not sure I want to deal with it.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> I suspect I am depressed, but a part of me wants to give up and wear St John or Natan (which I have affectionately called Granimals for Adults) or maybe Chicos Traveller and say “to heck with it all.”
> 
> My new style will be “White tags match white tags” and my clothes will live for a ridiculously long time and I will never have to thinking about what to wear again



In all seriousness, I hope your state of mind improves. 

I've been having a reg. existential crisis recently. I used to dread the Christmas period growing-up and it seems to have returned for the last 2 years chronically. The weather, the neighbours (don't ask) the darkness, _this_ time of year again, the bills, the holiday. 

Looking/organising/editing my wardrobe and living space will usually help _if_ I can get my finger out. Just coming to this thread is part of that commitment.


----------



## ElainePG

My mantra for the year: *I have enough. I’ve done enough. I am enough*. 
That being said, I have three wardrobe-related resolutions…

Use *all* my everyday bags and small/weekend bags, even though I don’t go out often. Set up a checklist to track this, so I stick to it! (Ditto for my Hermès scarves.)
Get my bag collection down from 22 to 18 bags; sell 3, donate 1. *Don’t* buy any new bags this year… focus on enjoying the ones I have. (Ditto-ditto for my Hermès scarves!)
Be careful of “sales goggles.” Don’t buy anything (bags, jewelry, clothes, shoes, etc.) just because it’s a bargain! The corollary to this: try *really* hard not to stress-shop. Don't even do any on-line browsing. Find another way to deal with the stress.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Sharing the first of my four recent bag acquisitions.  My new to me black caviar Chanel jumbo single classic flap w/shw. Perfect condition with all the extras! She replaces the first Chanel I ever bought (glitter back patent jumbo) that just wasn’t me. I am soooo glad I sold that bag and got what I wanted. This reminds me to be merciless in purging a bag if it doesn’t bring joy.
> 
> I know mini bags are in but this will likely become my go to daily bag. I have to have room for my stuff. Lol!
> 
> And, this is may just be my last Chanel bag. I have what I want and the prices are now beyond ridiculous. I’m glad I got in early and didn’t have to pay current prices. Some cute designs like toiletry cases appeal but I’ve decided I’m done buying bags til Covid actually allows me to use them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287479



   Loving the upgrade on the glitter patent


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> In all seriousness, I hope your state of mind improves.
> 
> I've been having a reg. existential crisis recently. I used to dread the Christmas period growing-up and it seems to have returned for the last 2 years chronically. The weather, the neighbours (don't ask) the darkness, _this_ time of year again, the bills, the holiday.
> 
> Looking/organising/editing my wardrobe and living space will usually help _if_ I can get my finger out. Just coming to this thread is part of that commitment.


We're living in very tough times. Dark in many senses of the word. We're here any time you want to vent… or discuss fashion.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> My mantra for the year: *I have enough. I’ve done enough. I am enough*.
> That being said, I have three wardrobe-related resolutions…
> 
> Use *all* my everyday bags and small/weekend bags, even though I don’t go out often. Set up a checklist to track this, so I stick to it! (Ditto for my Hermès scarves.)
> Get my bag collection down from 22 to 18 bags; sell 3, donate 1. *Don’t* buy any new bags this year… focus on enjoying the ones I have. (Ditto-ditto for my Hermès scarves!)
> Be careful of “sales goggles.” Don’t buy anything (bags, jewelry, clothes, shoes, etc.) just because it’s a bargain! The corollary to this: try *really* hard not to stress-shop. Don't even do any on-line browsing. Find another way to deal with the stress.




Love this!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> We're living in very tough times. Dark in many senses of the word. We're here any time you want to vent… or discuss fashion.



 

I broke your rule 3 already today and bought some 70% off skinny black velvet trousers (Jigsaw - UK high-street, middle-market). Hoping they'll extend my current obsession with oversize/long-line/boxy blazers up to Spring. Hope it wasn't just stress shopping and faux justification  

Also bought some 50% off gym leggings, but that's for some serious commitment to continuing yoga which does seem to help.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I did exactly the same thing last year. I'm not carrying wallets at all.
> 
> One card case for the super-important cards, which is always in my handbag. Another case that I sometimes carry with me (it holds my library card, my supermarket cards, and so on). And then a little envelope  case for a few bills, which I carry if I think I'll need $$$; otherwise I leave it home.
> 
> Of course, that meant I went a little crazy last year buying Coach card cases…




3 x card cases for me too. No wallet. 
1) for my most used card, separated for contactless payments. 
2) For other important cards
3) For business cards. 

I'll use a wallet or double-sided purse when I go to the market (leaving the cards at home).


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I want the clothes, event and friends so I can wear this bag.
> View attachment 5287939
> View attachment 5287938



Just do it!


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Nice to see you back, @Katinahat.  I am sorry to hear that you had to endure difficult times in 2021, and am so glad to hear you are on the mend, and that it is behind you now.  You have some great goals for 2022, and I particularly love the one on self-care.  This is so important, and yet sometimes, we get caught up with life and taking care of others and don't pay enough attention to self-care.  Good luck with your goals, and looking forward to seeing your new bag when it arrives.





ElainePG said:


> So glad to see you bag here, @Katinahat . I'm so sorry 2021 was such a difficult and dark year for you.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you're getting the help you need (and deserve). Your goals sound very focused and well-thought-out. May 2022 be a better year.



Thanks both for your kind words which are much appreciated. Totally agree about self-care. I’ve got a good self-care routine now and still work hard and look after others too.

I guess we are all using our enjoyment and purchases of bags as a form of self-care! I’d be interested in hearing if anyone has any other good self-care strategies.

I love high quality bubble bath and candles in the bathroom. The scents and bubbles are so luxurious. I enjoy Molton Brown, The White Company, L’Occitane and more recently Neom.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> My mantra for the year: *I have enough. I’ve done enough. I am enough*.
> That being said, I have three wardrobe-related resolutions…
> 
> Use *all* my everyday bags and small/weekend bags, even though I don’t go out often. Set up a checklist to track this, so I stick to it! (Ditto for my Hermès scarves.)
> Get my bag collection down from 22 to 18 bags; sell 3, donate 1. *Don’t* buy any new bags this year… focus on enjoying the ones I have. (Ditto-ditto for my Hermès scarves!)
> Be careful of “sales goggles.” Don’t buy anything (bags, jewelry, clothes, shoes, etc.) just because it’s a bargain! The corollary to this: try *really* hard not to stress-shop. Don't even do any on-line browsing. Find another way to deal with the stress.


Love this mantra. I’m using daily affirmations and mantra in my gratitude journal app. Good for keeping focused on the positives in life.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Love this! I'll take that challenge.
> 
> Since I pretty much only go out to doctor's visits, or the grocery store, or to visit my Mom in Assisted Living, it's tempting to just take one of my grab & go bags. But I have a gorgeous box leather bag that I COULD carry to the grocery store, and even put together a nice outfit to keep it company! I might look a little glitzed up, but who's gonna know but me?
> 
> I'll do it later this month, and I'll take a photo.
> 
> Thanks for stretching our thinking, @SakuraSakura


You made me think of the line from The Godfather - “leave the gun, take the cannoli.” 
Leave the everyday bag, take the beautiful one!  


ElainePG said:


> My mantra for the year: *I have enough. I’ve done enough. I am enough*.
> That being said, I have three wardrobe-related resolutions…
> 
> Use *all* my everyday bags and small/weekend bags, even though I don’t go out often. Set up a checklist to track this, so I stick to it! (Ditto for my Hermès scarves.)
> Get my bag collection down from 22 to 18 bags; sell 3, donate 1. *Don’t* buy any new bags this year… focus on enjoying the ones I have. (Ditto-ditto for my Hermès scarves!)
> Be careful of “sales goggles.” Don’t buy anything (bags, jewelry, clothes, shoes, etc.) just because it’s a bargain! The corollary to this: try *really* hard not to stress-shop. Don't even do any on-line browsing. Find another way to deal with the stress.


We are enough, always, all of us. 
Thanks for the reminder! ❤️


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sticking to my rules - low buy but thrifted handbags are okay!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Sticking to my rules - low buy but thrifted handbags are okay!


This little bag is so cute!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> 3 x card cases for me too. No wallet.
> 1) for my most used card, separated for contactless payments.
> 2) For other important cards
> 3) For business cards.
> 
> I'll use a wallet or double-sided purse when I go to the market (leaving the cards at home).


1 card case/zip coin purse with attached key ring, matching slim wristlet

The zip case holds ID and essential cards, cash, change, keys.
The wristlet holds everything else…discount cards, gift cards, vaccine card, etc

Love it!! Can slip the card case in my pocket if need be and I have everything I need. Probably will never buy another wallet again


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> This little bag is so cute!



Thanks, Whateve! It ended up being $24.99 with my discount but with my gift card it was only $13. Sounds like a steal    The colour stopped me in my tracks! I love pink handbags and it fits my newfound femininity.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> 1 card case/zip coin purse with attached key ring, matching slim wristlet
> 
> The zip case holds ID and essential cards, cash, change, keys.
> The wristlet holds everything else…discount cards, gift cards, vaccine card, etc
> 
> Love it!! Can slip the card case in my pocket if need be and I have everything I need. Probably will never buy another wallet again


I guess I can completely understand this. I hardly ever use cash now and what cash I have just ends up going to my daughters. I don’t have any card slips but they sound very useful.

Nevertheless, I do still love a long wallet. Sometimes I just carry one as a clutch. My most recent purchase was this Mulberry Darley. I’m in love with the colour! It’s so “me”!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I guess I can completely understand this. I hardly ever use cash now and what cash I have just ends up going to my daughters. I don’t have any card slips but they sound very useful.
> 
> Nevertheless, I do still love a long wallet. Sometimes I just carry one as a clutch. My most recent purchase was this Mulberry Darley. I’m in love with the colour! It’s so “me”!
> 
> View attachment 5288148



The colour is beautiful


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I broke your rule 3 already today and bought some *70% off skinny black velvet trousers* (Jigsaw - UK high-street, middle-market). Hoping they'll extend my current obsession with oversize/long-line/boxy blazers up to Spring. Hope it wasn't just stress shopping and faux justification
> 
> Also bought some 50% off gym leggings, but that's for some serious commitment to continuing yoga which does seem to help.


How can you beat 70% off? And black velvet… yum! They sound like they'll work well with the blazers you already own (see what I did there???).


----------



## Narnanz

I did not buy a bag...proud of myself.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> How can you beat 70% off? And black velvet… yum! They sound like they'll work well with the blazers you already own (see what I did there???).



I'll try to play, find a rarely used bag to take out soon (or pose around the room) and take a pic soon


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Thanks both for your kind words which are much appreciated. Totally agree about self-care. I’ve got a good self-care routine now and still work hard and look after others too.
> 
> I guess we are all using our enjoyment and purchases of bags as a form of self-care! I’d be interested in hearing if anyone has any other good self-care strategies.
> 
> I love high quality bubble bath and candles in the bathroom. The scents and bubbles are so luxurious. I enjoy Molton Brown, The White Company, L’Occitane and more recently Neom.


Candles for me, too! In the living room and also in the kitchen. Diptyque, mostly, though I also like Lafco, Carrière Frères, and Lumira (an Australian company, though it's possible to find them in the U.S.).

And a facial once a month. And a pedicure too, with bright red polish on my toesies. Each of these ladies has her own 1-room practice, so I'm not crammed into a salon with tons of other people. And they've each been vaccinated & boosted. And (of course!) masked. So I can relax and just enjoy being pampered.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Sticking to my rules - low buy but thrifted handbags are okay!


Pretty! What a happy color.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> You made me think of the line from The Godfather - “leave the gun, take the cannoli.”
> Leave the everyday bag, take the beautiful one!
> 
> We are enough, always, all of us.
> Thanks for the reminder! ❤


OMG… "take the cannoli" is hysterical!
Whenever I sashay out the door with one of my nicer bags, I'm going to think of it as a cannoli.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I guess I can completely understand this. I hardly ever use cash now and what cash I have just ends up going to my daughters. I don’t have any card slips but they sound very useful.
> 
> Nevertheless, I do still love a long wallet. Sometimes I just carry one as a clutch. My most recent purchase was this Mulberry Darley. I’m in love with the colour! It’s so “me”!
> 
> View attachment 5288148


That hot pink is glorious!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

Narnanz said:


> I did not buy a bag...proud of myself.


Yay!


----------



## hlh0904

More bags said:


> I smiled when I read your last comment, *Put me in coach!*
> What was your December handbag purchase?


I did a huge haul of what I saved for. I love boston bags. I have three speedy's and love that I can really carry my stuff.
Purchased three Gucci GG Crystal bostons, red, navy and dark brown (looks khaki). Love the classic look.
Now I am on ban island. I don't have a lot of space so I am careful what I collect. I enjoy them though and look forward to wear them year round!

I miss going out socially. Even now I sit here with a sore throat. 

How are you?


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Candles for me, too! In the living room and also in the kitchen. Diptyque, mostly, though I also like Lafco, Carrière Frères, and Lumira (an Australian company, though it's possible to find them in the U.S.).
> 
> And a facial once a month. And a pedicure too, with bright red polish on my toesies. Each of these ladies has her own 1-room practice, so I'm not crammed into a salon with tons of other people. And they've each been vaccinated & boosted. And (of course!) masked. So I can relax and just enjoy being pampered.


As an esthetician, I fully endorse this!


----------



## sherrylynn

ElainePG said:


> My mantra for the year: *I have enough. I’ve done enough. I am enough*.
> That being said, I have three wardrobe-related resolutions…
> 
> Use *all* my everyday bags and small/weekend bags, even though I don’t go out often. Set up a checklist to track this, so I stick to it! (Ditto for my Hermès scarves.)
> Get my bag collection down from 22 to 18 bags; sell 3, donate 1. *Don’t* buy any new bags this year… focus on enjoying the ones I have. (Ditto-ditto for my Hermès scarves!)
> Be careful of “sales goggles.” Don’t buy anything (bags, jewelry, clothes, shoes, etc.) just because it’s a bargain! The corollary to this: try *really* hard not to stress-shop. Don't even do any on-line browsing. Find another way to deal with the stress.


Love, love ❤ your mantra!! I may need to 'borrow' it this year!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I want the bosoms!


Well! I live in a city where it seems everyone paid for their pair so, go for it! Life is short! 


papertiger said:


> I broke your rule 3 already today and bought some 70% off skinny black velvet trousers (Jigsaw - UK high-street, middle-market). Hoping they'll extend my current obsession with oversize/long-line/boxy blazers up to Spring. Hope it wasn't just stress shopping and faux justification
> 
> Also bought some 50% off gym leggings, but that's for some serious commitment to continuing yoga which does seem to help.


I have three pair of skinny velvet trousers: black, navy, merlot. I adore them. They immediately make any winter outfit glam and festive! But, they’re a PITA to store! LOL!


papertiger said:


> Just do it!


 I _could_ buy that fun bag and clothes to “support” it. But fashionable events in Covidland are scarce and my friends don’t even understand the bags I have….

…but, it’s not pricey

… sooo


----------



## Sparkletastic

Recall I said I bought a bag that was really an action figure? 

Well, this is it. The Dior holiday minaudiere that came with… STUFF! 


Look at all the goodies that came with it. I’m kinda loving the black toiletries case. And, I never wear lipstick bc it feels a little harsh. I wear colored lip stains or glosses instead. So, I’m excited to break out of my norm and try all of these colors!


Also, since mirrored bags are *impossible* to photograph, here is a stock photo. The little lipstick container is removable. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I doubt I’ll ever wear this as a bag but I adore Dior and this is a toy for grown ups! I’ll happily display it in my closet with my handbags. 
_
(Chanel - shame on you for that advent calendar full of stickers!)_


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> I guess I can completely understand this. I hardly ever use cash now and what cash I have just ends up going to my daughters. I don’t have any card slips but they sound very useful.
> 
> Nevertheless, I do still love a long wallet. Sometimes I just carry one as a clutch. My most recent purchase was this Mulberry Darley. I’m in love with the colour! It’s so “me”!
> 
> View attachment 5288148


Firstly, nice to "see" you back here!  I was gone also from the thread for most of 2021.  The pandemic took away my "bag happiness".   I am trying to be more active now to also help me feel some sense of normalcy.  I hope you well too as you face this new year. 

You and I are both Mulberry lovers, if I remember right.   Love love this color!   I would want to have something in this color too from them.  But I'm not yet ready to buy now and, maybe fortunately for my wallet, I have a Coach Cassie in this color (though 2 toned).


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Sharing the first of my four recent bag acquisitions.  My new to me black caviar Chanel jumbo single classic flap w/shw. Perfect condition with all the extras! She replaces the first Chanel I ever bought (glitter back patent jumbo) that just wasn’t me. I am soooo glad I sold that bag and got what I wanted. This reminds me to be merciless in purging a bag if it doesn’t bring joy.
> 
> I know mini bags are in but this will likely become my go to daily bag. I have to have room for my stuff. Lol!
> 
> And, this is may just be my last Chanel bag. I have what I want and the prices are now beyond ridiculous. I’m glad I got in early and didn’t have to pay current prices. Some cute designs like toiletry cases appeal but I’ve decided I’m done buying bags til Covid actually allows me to use them again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287479



Love all your bag purchases that you’ve shared! Congrats!



Katinahat said:


> I love high quality bubble bath and candles in the bathroom. The scents and bubbles are so luxurious. I enjoy Molton Brown, The White Company, L’Occitane and more recently Neom.



+1 for a bubble bath for relaxation. That’s one of the things I did yesterday after being stuck inside bored during a snowstorm.

In truth, I use scented candles from… Target and World Market but heck, they work. I do dream of the day we can have a bada$$ master suite with a massive bath, we are in an older townhouse so - very basic tub. But I did a face mask for once and that helped it feel fancier.


----------



## thebattagirl

@ElainePG My mantra for the year: *I have enough. I’ve done enough. I am enough*.


Thanks @ElainePG I'm adopting this mantra as well!

My goals are:
1.  Sell or donate the dozens of bags and SLGs I don't use or want that have been stored in my closet for over a year 
2.  Rotate all the bags I do use and keep track (SLGs too)
3.  All kept bags have to be able to be worn with at least 2 types of attire - casual, work, weekend, lounge, etc or they're going up for sale also
4.  *Use it or lose it* attitude - no more "damage fearing" or "waiting for the right occasion" or "museum" bags


----------



## JenJBS

Love how this thread is making me think through my handbag purchases.

I was considering which of three bags to get. One a stunning bag, but realistically I'd never use it based on the size and style. The second one was beautiful, but not my style.

I love my patent leather Mansur Gavriel bucket bag, but don't wear it much. It's too fancy, and the patent leather needs some babying.

I've been wanting another Fount bag since I got my first one. My third option - Fount bucket bag,  to replace my Mansur Gavriel bucket bag. 1 in, 1 out. And it's one I will use so much more than the other two options I was considering, or the patent leather bag.


----------



## thebattagirl

You're off to a great start  keep it up @JenJBS


----------



## JenJBS

thebattagirl said:


> You're off to a great start  keep it up @JenJBS



Thank you!     I'm determined to keep my Goals this year.


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> Sticking to my rules - low buy but thrifted handbags are okay!


Pretty color! I like the hardware too.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I guess I can completely understand this. I hardly ever use cash now and what cash I have just ends up going to my daughters. I don’t have any card slips but they sound very useful.
> 
> Nevertheless, I do still love a long wallet. Sometimes I just carry one as a clutch. My most recent purchase was this Mulberry Darley. I’m in love with the colour! It’s so “me”!
> 
> View attachment 5288148


I am such a Mulberry fan. It is really lovely. What is the set up on the inside?


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Love how this thread is making me think through my handbag purchases.
> 
> I was considering which of three bags to get. One a stunning bag, but realistically I'd never use it based on the size and style. The second one was beautiful, but not my style.
> 
> I love my patent leather Mansur Gavriel bucket bag, but don't wear it much. It's too fancy, and the patent leather needs some babying.
> 
> I've been wanting another Fount bag since I got my first one. My third option - Fount bucket bag,  to replace my Mansur Gavriel bucket bag. 1 in, 1 out. And it's one I will use so much more than the other two options I was considering, or the patent leather bag.
> 
> View attachment 5288328


Fount bags are so lovely and such good quality. I had this bag in a dark brown and regret selling it. I should have just bought shoes to coordinate with it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Recall I said I bought a bag that was really an action figure?
> 
> Well, this is it. The Dior holiday minaudiere that came with… STUFF!
> View attachment 5288228
> 
> Look at all the goodies that came with it. I’m kinda loving the black toiletries case. And, I never wear lipstick bc it feels a little harsh. I wear colored lip stains or glosses instead. So, I’m excited to break out of my norm and try all of these colors!
> View attachment 5288229
> 
> Also, since mirrored bags are *impossible* to photograph, here is a stock photo. The little lipstick container is removable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288230
> 
> I doubt I’ll ever wear this as a bag but I adore Dior and this is a toy for grown ups! I’ll happily display it in my closet with my handbags.
> 
> _(Chanel - shame on you for that advent calendar full of stickers!)_



I love this! It's was the nicest holiday gift-set around. 

I almost bought one too but I'm just not wearing the lipsticks I've bought in recent years can't just blame C-19, I'm mot a natural lipstick wearer either) and I'd bought some beauties.


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Love how this thread is making me think through my handbag purchases.
> 
> I was considering which of three bags to get. One a stunning bag, but realistically I'd never use it based on the size and style. The second one was beautiful, but not my style.
> 
> I love my patent leather Mansur Gavriel bucket bag, but don't wear it much. It's too fancy, and the patent leather needs some babying.
> 
> I've been wanting another Fount bag since I got my first one. My third option - Fount bucket bag,  to replace my Mansur Gavriel bucket bag. 1 in, 1 out. And it's one I will use so much more than the other two options I was considering, or the patent leather bag.
> 
> View attachment 5288328



Liking the big buckle


----------



## dcooney4

Would you separate the baby papillon from the 30? I use the papillon but have never used the baby. Wondering if I should drop that off at the consignment shop with my Prada too.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I am such a Mulberry fan. It is really lovely. What is the set up on the inside?



Not familiar with Mulberry. Any bags you especially recommend checking out?


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Fount bags are so lovely and such good quality. I had this bag in a dark brown and regret selling it. I should have just bought shoes to coordinate with it.



Thank you!    I also love the quality!


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Liking the big buckle



Thank you!   The hardware being solid brass is one thing that attracted me to this bag. And it really works aestheiclly, imo. I think the bag would be too plain if the strap was just sewn on, instead of having the big buckles attaching it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Love how this thread is making me think through my handbag purchases.
> 
> I was considering which of three bags to get. One a stunning bag, but realistically I'd never use it based on the size and style. The second one was beautiful, but not my style.
> 
> I love my patent leather Mansur Gavriel bucket bag, but don't wear it much. It's too fancy, and the patent leather needs some babying.
> 
> I've been wanting another Fount bag since I got my first one. My third option - Fount bucket bag,  to replace my Mansur Gavriel bucket bag. 1 in, 1 out. And it's one I will use so much more than the other two options I was considering, or the patent leather bag.
> 
> View attachment 5288328


Congrats on your bag, and on being thoughtful about the purchase. 
I have difficulties with patent leather too.  I love pale pink patent leather, but light patent colors can be more prone to discoloration, if I recall correctly.   
Enjoy your bag!


papertiger said:


> I love this! It's was the nicest holiday gift-set around.
> 
> I almost bought one too but I'm just not wearing the lipsticks I've bought in recent years can't just blame C-19, I'm mot a natural lipstick wearer either) and I'd bought some beauties.


I'm another person who doesn't really wear lipsticks much (even pre-covid).  I do like a tinted lip balm, and those pretty much tend to be the mainstays in my wardrobe.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Congrats on your bag, and on being thoughtful about the purchase.
> I have difficulties with patent leather too.  I love pale pink patent leather, but light patent colors can be more prone to discoloration, if I recall correctly.
> Enjoy your bag!



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Not familiar with Mulberry. Any bags you especially recommend checking out?


----------



## dcooney4

This is my small bayswater in Oxblood and I think the blue one is called Hampstead. I like the structure and the ease of use.


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Firstly, nice to "see" you back here!  I was gone also from the thread for most of 2021.  The pandemic took away my "bag happiness".  I am trying to be more active now to also help me feel some sense of normalcy. I hope you well too as you face this new year.
> 
> You and I are both Mulberry lovers, if I remember right.   Love love this color!   I would want to have something in this color too from them.  But I'm not yet ready to buy now and, maybe fortunately for my wallet, I have a Coach Cassie in this color (though 2 toned).


Lovely to “see” you too. Yes, I lost all my happiness too and was in a dark place. Not so much pandemic as a traumatic past which unexpectedly came back to bite me (but I’m sure the pandemic hasn’t helped). It’s hard to see the joy sometimes but I’m in a much better place. The wallet was my only bag/leather purchase last year other than a leather backpack for walking to and from work now I can’t drive first thing in the mornings due to medication. It was my first feeling of joy at bag shopping again in about October. I felt I had to have something in this amazing colour and went into Mulberry to look at the Lily and the mini Alexa. I couldn’t justify the expensive at the time so went for the wallet as a lovely bright pop of colour.

We clearly both love Mulberry and this colour!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I am such a Mulberry fan. It is really lovely. What is the set up on the inside?


Thanks very much. It’s very cheery isn’t it. It has several long slips for notes, a central zip for coins and 12 cards slots (6 on each side). Not sure if these quick snaps show it to best advantage. It just fits my iPhone 13 inside too if needed.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5288598
> View attachment 5288599


Drooling over these gorgeous bags! Love the leather. 

My favourite Mulberry bags are the Lily and the Alexa. I like the style, size and cross body option.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5288598
> View attachment 5288599



Wow, perfect examples


----------



## BowieFan1971

Use the bag #1
1998 Speedy 25


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Use the bag #1
> 1998 Speedy 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288635



Love the patina!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5288598
> View attachment 5288599



Thank you! They look great! Really nice  styles!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5288598
> View attachment 5288599


Great bags. The bucket looks like it has a happy little face.


Katinahat said:


> Lovely to “see” you too. Yes, I lost all my happiness too and was in a dark place. Not so much pandemic as a traumatic past which unexpectedly came back to bite me (but I’m sure the pandemic hasn’t helped). It’s hard to see the joy sometimes but I’m in a much better place. The wallet was my only bag/leather purchase last year other than a leather backpack for walking to and from work now I can’t drive first thing in the mornings due to medication. It was my first feeling of joy at bag shopping again in about October. I felt I had to have something in this amazing colour and went into Mulberry to look at the Lily and the mini Alexa. I couldn’t justify the expensive at the time so went for the wallet as a lovely bright pop of colour.
> 
> We clearly both love Mulberry and this colour!


So sorry times have been rough. 2021 was a tough year in general and likely only complicated what you were going through.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks very much. It’s very cheery isn’t it. It has several long slips for notes, a central zip for coins and 12 cards slots (6 on each side). Not sure if these quick snaps show it to best advantage. It just fits my iPhone 13 inside too if needed.
> View attachment 5288617
> View attachment 5288618


This is gorgeous! It must make you smile every time you pull it out.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Wow, perfect examples


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Dropped one bag at consignment, I just didn’t want to deal with it. At least this way a decision has been made. I still have a tiny Gucci and a tinier Tory Burch Bag for a night out.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   The hardware being solid brass is one thing that attracted me to this bag. And it really works aestheiclly, imo. I think the bag would be too plain if the strap was just sewn on, instead of having the big buckles attaching it.


There is a vintage Coach that is similar with brass buckles on the sides.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Congrats on your bag, and on being thoughtful about the purchase.
> I have difficulties with patent leather too.  I love pale pink patent leather, but light patent colors can be more prone to discoloration, if I recall correctly.
> Enjoy your bag!
> 
> I'm another person who doesn't really wear lipsticks much (even pre-covid).  I do like a tinted lip balm, and those pretty much tend to be the mainstays in my wardrobe.


I don't wear lipstick either. My lips are naturally red. It was a source of embarrassment when I was younger, especially when white lipstick was in style. All I need is gloss.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Thanks very much. It’s very cheery isn’t it. It has several long slips for notes, a central zip for coins and 12 cards slots (6 on each side). Not sure if these quick snaps show it to best advantage. It just fits my iPhone 13 inside too if needed.
> View attachment 5288617
> View attachment 5288618


That color is amazing!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I don't wear lipstick either. My lips are naturally red. It was a source of embarrassment when I was younger, especially when white lipstick was in style. All I need is gloss.



Lucky you! Sorry it was an issue when you were younger.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Would you separate the baby papillon from the 30? I use the papillon but have never used the baby. Wondering if I should drop that off at the consignment shop with my Prada too.


That's a difficult decision. If you ever want to sell some people would like them kept together. If you are planning on keeping it for several years, I would go ahead and sell it now.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I am making good on my resolution to give up on my too big, too heavy ziparound continental wallet, and replace it with something smaller and lighter I will actually use from within my own collection.  No buying a new wallet in 2022.

I've had a really nice relationship with Rose City Totes over the years. They made a custom crossbody for me out of my own choice of fabric that is really my very favorite go-to bag, and they made a custom messenger bag for my husband that garners him a lot of attention whenever he carries it to his special events. They even repaired the zipper of my beloved crossbody free of charge when it broke.

Many years ago, I bought several yards of this green silk brocade fabric with no idea what I was going to do with it.  I certainly don't sew much.  But the fabric was just so beautiful, I had to have it anyway.  After years of the brocade sitting in a closet, I mailed it to Rose City Totes as a gift, encouraging them to make beautiful bags out of it for other people so the fabric could finally be put to good use.  They were so kind, they used some of the brocade to make me this little single-zip wallet and coin purse free of charge.  I have transferred my cash and cards into the wallet, which is dramatically thinner and lighter than my Kate Spade "brick."  I suspect the brocade is not going to be durable for years and years of wallet use, but I am going to enjoy its beauty and the story behind it for as long as it lasts.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ooooohkaaaay…

So, in December I added 3 bags and my little action figure Dior bag to my collection. The last “real” bag to arrive is this gold Versace round camera bag. I’d wanted a smaller gold bag than my Chanel Boy and thought this would be a fun option.

Well… hmmm… 

The pluses are that despite the round shape it can fit all my essentials, I can wear it shoulder or crossbody and the darker gold metal chain, etc. works with the darker gold Valentino strappy heels I own.

The negative is the bag just isn’t “me”. No offense to anyone who may own this bag but it lands as the worst of the Versace brand which at times could get a little obnoxious and gauche. It kinda screams 80’s big hair, shoulder pads and baby Benz crowd to me. 

I’m sure someone else can pull off this bag flawlessly. So, I’m not even going to stress over it. I knew it was a chancy buy and I just came up snake eyes… or craps… or whatever is bad in gambling.  I paid almost nothing for it and will list it for less. _(DD recoiled in horror at the thought I’d send it to her. I think I’ll the suggestion sent her into therapy. LOL!)_ 

The hunt for a smallish, non evening gold bag continues!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Claudia Herzog said:


> I am making good on my resolution to give up on my too big, too heavy ziparound continental wallet, and replace it with something smaller and lighter I will actually use from within my own collection.  No buying a new wallet in 2022.
> 
> I've had a really nice relationship with Rose City Totes over the years. They made a custom crossbody for me out of my own choice of fabric that is really my very favorite go-to bag, and they made a custom messenger bag for my husband that garners him a lot of attention whenever he carries it to his special events. They even repaired the zipper of my beloved crossbody free of charge when it broke.
> 
> Many years ago, I bought several yards of this green silk brocade fabric with no idea what I was going to do with it.  I certainly don't sew much.  But the fabric was just so beautiful, I had to have it anyway.  After years of the brocade sitting in a closet, I mailed it to Rose City Totes as a gift, encouraging them to make beautiful bags out of it for other people so the fabric could finally be put to good use.  They were so kind, they used some of the brocade to make me this little single-zip wallet and coin purse free of charge.  I have transferred my cash and cards into the wallet, which is dramatically thinner and lighter than my Kate Spade "brick."  I suspect the brocade is not going to be durable for years and years of wallet use, but I am going to enjoy its beauty and the story behind it for as long as it lasts.
> 
> View attachment 5288956


What a wonderful story and how nice of them to show gratitude for your kindness. Wear it in good health.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> That's a difficult decision. If you ever want to sell some people would like them kept together. If you are planning on keeping it for several years, I would go ahead and sell it now.


I will think on it a bit more. I have had both pieces for quite a few years but never used the baby. I have no intention of selling the papillon 30. I adore her red leather interior and it is made in France. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Claudia Herzog said:


> I am making good on my resolution to give up on my too big, too heavy ziparound continental wallet, and replace it with something smaller and lighter I will actually use from within my own collection.  No buying a new wallet in 2022.
> 
> I've had a really nice relationship with Rose City Totes over the years. They made a custom crossbody for me out of my own choice of fabric that is really my very favorite go-to bag, and they made a custom messenger bag for my husband that garners him a lot of attention whenever he carries it to his special events. They even repaired the zipper of my beloved crossbody free of charge when it broke.
> 
> Many years ago, I bought several yards of this green silk brocade fabric with no idea what I was going to do with it.  I certainly don't sew much.  But the fabric was just so beautiful, I had to have it anyway.  After years of the brocade sitting in a closet, I mailed it to Rose City Totes as a gift, encouraging them to make beautiful bags out of it for other people so the fabric could finally be put to good use.  They were so kind, they used some of the brocade to make me this little single-zip wallet and coin purse free of charge.  I have transferred my cash and cards into the wallet, which is dramatically thinner and lighter than my Kate Spade "brick."  I suspect the brocade is not going to be durable for years and years of wallet use, but I am going to enjoy its beauty and the story behind it for as long as it lasts.
> 
> View attachment 5288956


Wow they are really lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooohkaaaay…
> 
> So, in December I added 3 bags and my little action figure Dior bag to my collection. The last “real” bag to arrive is this gold Versace round camera bag. I’d wanted a smaller gold bag than my Chanel Boy and thought this would be a fun option.
> 
> Well… hmmm…
> 
> The pluses are that despite the round shape it can fit all my essentials, I can wear it shoulder or crossbody and the darker gold metal chain, etc. works with the darker gold Valentino strappy heels I own.
> 
> The negative is the bag just isn’t “me”. No offense to anyone who may own this bag but it lands as the worst of the Versace brand which at times could get a little obnoxious and gauche. It kinda screams 80’s big hair, shoulder pads and baby Benz crowd to me.
> 
> I’m sure someone else can pull off this bag flawlessly. So, I’m not even going to stress over it. I knew it was a chancy buy and I just came up snake eyes… or craps… or whatever is bad in gambling.  I paid almost nothing for it and will list it for less. _(DD recoiled in horror at the thought I’d send it to her. I think I’ll the suggestion sent her into therapy. LOL!)_
> 
> The hunt for a smallish, non evening gold bag continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289172


You crack me up.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooohkaaaay…
> 
> So, in December I added 3 bags and my little action figure Dior bag to my collection. The last “real” bag to arrive is this gold Versace round camera bag. I’d wanted a smaller gold bag than my Chanel Boy and thought this would be a fun option.
> 
> Well… hmmm…
> 
> The pluses are that despite the round shape it can fit all my essentials, I can wear it shoulder or crossbody and the darker gold metal chain, etc. works with the darker gold Valentino strappy heels I own.
> 
> The negative is the bag just isn’t “me”. No offense to anyone who may own this bag but it lands as the worst of the Versace brand which at times could get a little obnoxious and gauche. It kinda screams 80’s big hair, shoulder pads and baby Benz crowd to me.
> 
> I’m sure someone else can pull off this bag flawlessly. So, I’m not even going to stress over it. I knew it was a chancy buy and I just came up snake eyes… or craps… or whatever is bad in gambling.  I paid almost nothing for it and will list it for less. _(DD recoiled in horror at the thought I’d send it to her. I think I’ll the suggestion sent her into therapy. LOL!)_
> 
> The hunt for a smallish, non evening gold bag continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289172


That's a shame. I can see why it didn't work for you.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! I received the quilted lunchbox in faded blush... I have to say, perhaps it's the fact that I just worked twelve hours but I don't like it. The colour looks much peachier online. I will sadly be returning it. I'm hoping that the lime version is in... but they only have the floor model for sale. I don't know how I feel about buying the floor model either. Eugh. 

I hope you've all had a lovely day.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Thanks very much. It’s very cheery isn’t it. It has several long slips for notes, a central zip for coins and 12 cards slots (6 on each side). Not sure if these quick snaps show it to best advantage. It just fits my iPhone 13 inside too if needed.
> View attachment 5288617
> View attachment 5288618



Pretty pretty color! That’s super useful that it can fit your phone.

So sorry to hear that 2021 was rough for you!



Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooohkaaaay…
> 
> So, in December I added 3 bags and my little action figure Dior bag to my collection. The last “real” bag to arrive is this gold Versace round camera bag. I’d wanted a smaller gold bag than my Chanel Boy and thought this would be a fun option.
> 
> Well… hmmm…
> 
> The pluses are that despite the round shape it can fit all my essentials, I can wear it shoulder or crossbody and the darker gold metal chain, etc. works with the darker gold Valentino strappy heels I own.
> 
> The negative is the bag just isn’t “me”. No offense to anyone who may own this bag but it lands as the worst of the Versace brand which at times could get a little obnoxious and gauche. It kinda screams 80’s big hair, shoulder pads and baby Benz crowd to me.
> 
> I’m sure someone else can pull off this bag flawlessly. So, I’m not even going to stress over it. I knew it was a chancy buy and I just came up snake eyes… or craps… or whatever is bad in gambling.  I paid almost nothing for it and will list it for less. _(DD recoiled in horror at the thought I’d send it to her. I think I’ll the suggestion sent her into therapy. LOL!)_
> 
> The hunt for a smallish, non evening gold bag continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289172



I’m sorry this didn’t work out!!! I do agree with your assessment of it tho. It wouldn’t be ‘me’ either.


----------



## Jereni

Thread… I need your help in shopping my closet.

Of all my bags currently, this is the one I have to force into rotation. I really don’t want to sell it, I want it to find a new way to make it spark joy. Any thoughts on how I could adapt this bag to change things up?

Forgive the Viking lurking in the background…


----------



## BowieFan1971

Claudia Herzog said:


> I am making good on my resolution to give up on my too big, too heavy ziparound continental wallet, and replace it with something smaller and lighter I will actually use from within my own collection.  No buying a new wallet in 2022.
> 
> I've had a really nice relationship with Rose City Totes over the years. They made a custom crossbody for me out of my own choice of fabric that is really my very favorite go-to bag, and they made a custom messenger bag for my husband that garners him a lot of attention whenever he carries it to his special events. They even repaired the zipper of my beloved crossbody free of charge when it broke.
> 
> Many years ago, I bought several yards of this green silk brocade fabric with no idea what I was going to do with it.  I certainly don't sew much.  But the fabric was just so beautiful, I had to have it anyway.  After years of the brocade sitting in a closet, I mailed it to Rose City Totes as a gift, encouraging them to make beautiful bags out of it for other people so the fabric could finally be put to good use.  They were so kind, they used some of the brocade to make me this little single-zip wallet and coin purse free of charge.  I have transferred my cash and cards into the wallet, which is dramatically thinner and lighter than my Kate Spade "brick."  I suspect the brocade is not going to be durable for years and years of wallet use, but I am going to enjoy its beauty and the story behind it for as long as it lasts.
> 
> View attachment 5288956


Gorgeous color!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooohkaaaay…
> 
> So, in December I added 3 bags and my little action figure Dior bag to my collection. The last “real” bag to arrive is this gold Versace round camera bag. I’d wanted a smaller gold bag than my Chanel Boy and thought this would be a fun option.
> 
> Well… hmmm…
> 
> The pluses are that despite the round shape it can fit all my essentials, I can wear it shoulder or crossbody and the darker gold metal chain, etc. works with the darker gold Valentino strappy heels I own.
> 
> The negative is the bag just isn’t “me”. No offense to anyone who may own this bag but it lands as the worst of the Versace brand which at times could get a little obnoxious and gauche. It kinda screams 80’s big hair, shoulder pads and baby Benz crowd to me.
> 
> I’m sure someone else can pull off this bag flawlessly. So, I’m not even going to stress over it. I knew it was a chancy buy and I just came up snake eyes… or craps… or whatever is bad in gambling.  I paid almost nothing for it and will list it for less. _(DD recoiled in horror at the thought I’d send it to her. I think I’ll the suggestion sent her into therapy. LOL!)_
> 
> The hunt for a smallish, non evening gold bag continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289172


That bag is kinda scary….looks like a bag the lead in the movie Showgirls would carry…


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I received the quilted lunchbox in faded blush... I have to say, perhaps it's the fact that I just worked twelve hours but I don't like it. The colour looks much peachier online. I will sadly be returning it. I'm hoping that the lime version is in... but they only have the floor model for sale. I don't know how I feel about buying the floor model either. Eugh.
> 
> I hope you've all had a lovely day.



Sorry the bag wasn't what you wanted. Buying a floor model is sort of like buying used. They should offer them at a discount.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Thread… I need your help in shopping my closet.
> 
> Of all my bags currently, this is the one I have to force into rotation. I really don’t want to sell it, I want it to find a new way to make it spark joy. Any thoughts on how I could adapt this bag to change things up?
> 
> Forgive the Viking lurking in the background…
> 
> View attachment 5289392


1) Loving the Viking! 
2) Some options:
• Wear with something lush like crushed deep red or emerald velvet to contrast with it’s more linear  / structured design
• Wear with a second mini metallic bag (double bags have been on trend)
• Wear with a “Candian suit”. I’ve read that all denim outfits are in again. 
• Go semi-monochromatic and wear shades of very close in caramel, dark beige, etc. 
• Extreme: have a cobbler replace the strap with a metallic chain 
• Extreme: remove the handle and use as a clutch 



BowieFan1971 said:


> That bag is kinda scary….looks like a bag the lead in the movie Showgirls would carry…


Running to look up the movie!


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> Use the bag #1
> 1998 Speedy 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288635



Love the patina, my Speedy 30 looks almost like that too and because of that I avoided carrying but looking at yours makes it look as more of a classic, reminds me of Paris haha! Need to try carrying mine too



Jereni said:


> Thread… I need your help in shopping my closet.
> 
> Of all my bags currently, this is the one I have to force into rotation. I really don’t want to sell it, I want it to find a new way to make it spark joy. Any thoughts on how I could adapt this bag to change things up?
> 
> Forgive the Viking lurking in the background…
> 
> View attachment 5289392



I love the color. I would suggest too trying a monochromatic outfit, all black or cream/beige/camel. I can picture it with a long oversize camel coat or a shearling one. I think it's a very versatile bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hello everyone.
This particular bag was not on my radar at all,  but Google knew it before I did.  So maybe it WAS on my radar.
I googled a "small leather top handle bag", and this bag was lined up among many other top handle bags,  and I immediately fell in love with the style of this one,  which is a small flap trapezoidal top handle bag.
I had seen the brand Asprey before,  but never really considered this design house as it was too pricey for a brand I didn't know much about.
But at a preloved price point, I felt like this was the bag that I didn't know I needed. 
So when I tried to look up this bag,  it was impossible to find this exact model,  but I found new versions of this bag and it's simply called 167.
I didn't know why it was called 167, but upon more research,  it seems like it is named after Aspreys's first flagship store which was located on 167 Bond Street in London.
The lining on the inside of the zipped pocket of this bag has a print that says 167 Bond Street on it too. So I'm thinking that my bag is perhaps the original 167 bag.
Anyway,  sorry for rambling on and making a short story long. 
I just simply wanted to drop in and say that this bag was my  last bag purchase of 2021, but my first bag of 2022.
The first picture is the bag on my sofa looking relaxed and glam,  and the second picture is the bag looking fresh with some greenery.


----------



## papertiger

Claudia Herzog said:


> I am making good on my resolution to give up on my too big, too heavy ziparound continental wallet, and replace it with something smaller and lighter I will actually use from within my own collection.  No buying a new wallet in 2022.
> 
> I've had a really nice relationship with Rose City Totes over the years. They made a custom crossbody for me out of my own choice of fabric that is really my very favorite go-to bag, and they made a custom messenger bag for my husband that garners him a lot of attention whenever he carries it to his special events. They even repaired the zipper of my beloved crossbody free of charge when it broke.
> 
> Many years ago, I bought several yards of this green silk brocade fabric with no idea what I was going to do with it.  I certainly don't sew much.  But the fabric was just so beautiful, I had to have it anyway.  After years of the brocade sitting in a closet, I mailed it to Rose City Totes as a gift, encouraging them to make beautiful bags out of it for other people so the fabric could finally be put to good use.  They were so kind, they used some of the brocade to make me this little single-zip wallet and coin purse free of charge.  I have transferred my cash and cards into the wallet, which is dramatically thinner and lighter than my Kate Spade "brick."  I suspect the brocade is not going to be durable for years and years of wallet use, but I am going to enjoy its beauty and the story behind it for as long as it lasts.
> 
> View attachment 5288956



Cottage industry idea right there. The are so beautiful and you get to see that beautiful material every day. The perfect colour for happiness and must feel so good to the touch. 

I always use pouches, pencil, wash or cosmetic, in my bags. I use a zip-up pale-blue suede Loewe in my H Evie 29 that is almost the same size as the bag. The black unlined interior has made the Loewe appear dirtier (although most will brush off) but I had that pouch for years hanging around, not knowing what to do with it and so it's better to use it. It means my cards are zipped away and my work ID and keys are held down in the bottom (security and absent-mindedness always a concern in a major city computing through international station).  

Flat for hobo, wedge or flat for structured. There is no 'black hole' syndrome or having to buy lots of sizes of expensive organisers for my different size/shape bags.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello everyone.
> This particular bag was not on my radar at all,  but Google knew it before I did.  So maybe it WAS on my radar.
> I googled a "small leather top handle bag", and this bag was lined up among many other top handle bags,  and I immediately fell in love with the style of this one,  which is a small flap trapezoidal top handle bag.
> I had seen the brand Asprey before,  but never really considered this design house as it was too pricey for a brand I didn't know much about.
> But at a preloved price point, I felt like this was the bag that I didn't know I needed.
> So when I tried to look up this bag,  it was impossible to find this exact model,  but I found new versions of this bag and it's simply called 167.
> I didn't know why it was called 167, but upon more research,  it seems like it is named after Aspreys's first flagship store which was located on 167 Bond Street in London.
> The lining on the inside of the zipped pocket of this bag has a print that says 167 Bond Street on it too. So I'm thinking that my bag is perhaps the original 167 bag.
> Anyway,  sorry for rambling on and making a short story long.
> I just simply wanted to drop in and say that this bag was my  last bag purchase of 2021, but my first bag of 2022.
> The first picture is the bag on my sofa looking relaxed and glam,  and the second picture is the bag looking fresh with some greenery.
> View attachment 5289533
> View attachment 5289534



I'm a big fan of Asprey and have some lovely jewellery and silverware from them. Totally stunning bag.

BTW, Asprey only moved from 167 Old Bond St very recently (as in months ago). The take-over investment company sold the building to Hermes a few years ago and Asprey could no longer pay the very large rent (they are now in William and Sons old building in Bruton St).

They also have a bag called the 1781 after the date the company was founded. They are one of the oldest luxury stores in Europe, older than Vuitton (1854) Hermes (1837) or Delvaux (1829). Once famous for their leather boxes their handbags are now made in Italy but the quality is impeccable.

Huge congratulations  .


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> I'm a big fan of Asprey and have some lovely jewellery and silverware from them. Totally stunning bag.
> 
> BTW, Asprey only moved from 167 Old Bond St very recently (as in months ago). The take-over investment company sold the building to Hermes a few years ago and Asprey could no longer pay the very large rent (they are now in William and Sons old building in Bruton St).
> 
> They also have a bag called the 1781 after the date the company was founded. They are one of the oldest luxury stores in Europe, older than Vuitton (1854) Hermes (1837) or Delvaux (1829). Once famous for their leather boxes their handbags are now made in Italy but the quality is impeccable.
> 
> Huge congratulations  .


Thank you for all the information! That's really good to know.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooohkaaaay…
> 
> So, in December I added 3 bags and my little action figure Dior bag to my collection. The last “real” bag to arrive is this gold Versace round camera bag. I’d wanted a smaller gold bag than my Chanel Boy and thought this would be a fun option.
> 
> Well… hmmm…
> 
> The pluses are that despite the round shape it can fit all my essentials, I can wear it shoulder or crossbody and the darker gold metal chain, etc. works with the darker gold Valentino strappy heels I own.
> 
> The negative is the bag just isn’t “me”. No offense to anyone who may own this bag but it lands as the worst of the Versace brand which at times could get a little obnoxious and gauche. It kinda screams 80’s big hair, shoulder pads and baby Benz crowd to me.
> 
> I’m sure someone else can pull off this bag flawlessly. So, I’m not even going to stress over it. I knew it was a chancy buy and I just came up snake eyes… or craps… or whatever is bad in gambling.  I paid almost nothing for it and will list it for less. _(DD recoiled in horror at the thought I’d send it to her. I think I’ll the suggestion sent her into therapy. LOL!)_
> 
> The hunt for a smallish, non evening gold bag continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289172



Sorry it didn't work out, I know it's not you, but I think it's going to be FAB on the right person. I'm not sure_ I_ could let it go as the logo is fairly innocuous, loving the medusa icon, I'd just coil the strap around my hand and wear it s a 'clutch'. These ol' skool Versace in yer face pieces are really hot right now so you should have no trouble selling it on. 

We can never tell from pics until we try it in person, it's great you know your style, hopefully this piece will find its forever home soon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooohkaaaay…
> 
> So, in December I added 3 bags and my little action figure Dior bag to my collection. The last “real” bag to arrive is this gold Versace round camera bag. I’d wanted a smaller gold bag than my Chanel Boy and thought this would be a fun option.
> 
> Well… hmmm…
> 
> The pluses are that despite the round shape it can fit all my essentials, I can wear it shoulder or crossbody and the darker gold metal chain, etc. works with the darker gold Valentino strappy heels I own.
> 
> The negative is the bag just isn’t “me”. No offense to anyone who may own this bag but it lands as the worst of the Versace brand which at times could get a little obnoxious and gauche. It kinda screams 80’s big hair, shoulder pads and baby Benz crowd to me.
> 
> I’m sure someone else can pull off this bag flawlessly. So, I’m not even going to stress over it. I knew it was a chancy buy and I just came up snake eyes… or craps… or whatever is bad in gambling.  I paid almost nothing for it and will list it for less. _(DD recoiled in horror at the thought I’d send it to her. I think I’ll the suggestion sent her into therapy. LOL!)_
> 
> The hunt for a smallish, non evening gold bag continues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289172


Well, sorry it didn't work out for you. 
But that someone who could appreciate this bag would be ME! LOL!
I think it's gorgeous and not gaudy at all as an accent piece. I mostly wear dark, neutral, solid colored clothes,  so this would work into my wardrobe perfectly.
However, I am not looking for a round nor a gold bag, as I have both a circle bag and several small gold bags I currently love from my collection.
Good luck finding your perfect bag.  Google might  find one for you as it did for me.


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> Sorry the bag wasn't what you wanted. Buying a floor model is sort of like buying used. They should offer them at a discount.



It's fascinating how the universe works because I woke up wanting to outright return it. I can't accept the floor model especially for that kind of money. I can feel good about purchasing an item from a single seller instead of a compant ( love Coach but secondhand is where it's at!)

Remember how I said that I am allowed to purchase one of those bigger soho flaps on Poshmark when I see it? I finally found one in decent shape for a decent price.
My low buy continues. I've spent little money on areas that cause inner contention.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> It's fascinating how the universe works because I woke up wanting to outright return it. I can't accept the floor model especially for that kind of money. I can feel good about purchasing an item from a single seller instead of a compant ( love Coach but secondhand is where it's at!)
> 
> Remember how I said that I am allowed to purchase one of those bigger soho flaps on Poshmark when I see it? I finally found one in decent shape for a decent price.
> My low buy continues. I've spent little money on areas that cause inner contention.



Now they're a family!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello everyone.
> This particular bag was not on my radar at all,  but Google knew it before I did.  So maybe it WAS on my radar.
> I googled a "small leather top handle bag", and this bag was lined up among many other top handle bags,  and I immediately fell in love with the style of this one,  which is a small flap trapezoidal top handle bag.
> I had seen the brand Asprey before,  but never really considered this design house as it was too pricey for a brand I didn't know much about.
> But at a preloved price point, I felt like this was the bag that I didn't know I needed.
> So when I tried to look up this bag,  it was impossible to find this exact model,  but I found new versions of this bag and it's simply called 167.
> I didn't know why it was called 167, but upon more research,  it seems like it is named after Aspreys's first flagship store which was located on 167 Bond Street in London.
> The lining on the inside of the zipped pocket of this bag has a print that says 167 Bond Street on it too. So I'm thinking that my bag is perhaps the original 167 bag.
> Anyway,  sorry for rambling on and making a short story long.
> I just simply wanted to drop in and say that this bag was my  last bag purchase of 2021, but my first bag of 2022.
> The first picture is the bag on my sofa looking relaxed and glam,  and the second picture is the bag looking fresh with some greenery.
> View attachment 5289533
> View attachment 5289534
> View attachment 5289543


That’s gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s gorgeous!!!!!


Thank you!
It's my new fave.(please don't tell all my other babies)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Shattered but feeling content: I just finished a long due round of wardrobe purge. I went through the actual wardrobe and 3 big suitcases buried in my storage room, filled a throw out bag and a box of dresses fit to be sold on. The rest is back in the wardrobe and now 2 suitcases and I at least have a vague idea where is what. 

Still my room is a mess. Yesterday DH dragged me to a house clearance ("take what you want for free") and I came back with an arm full of old lady´s clothes and shoes. Not vintage, unfortunately. Most looks fit to be sold on, though. 
What I´m keeping is "grandpa´s" Sunday best pinstripe suit in the hope of altering it into a suit for myself, the detachable fur trim from an anorak and a nice herringbone wool car coat that after taking about 5 sizes out and some more alterations should be a nice piece to own...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> 1) Loving the Viking!
> 2) Some options:
> 
> • Wear with a second mini metallic bag (double bags have been on trend)
> • Extreme: have a cobbler replace the strap with a metallic chain
> • Extreme: remove the handle and use as a clutch


Love all three bullet points, especially the first.
I think  the 1st and the  2nd ideas would work well together too.


----------



## papertiger

Not to entice but some pouches are on sale on R%StG

https://www.rockettstgeorge.co.uk/factfinder/result/?query=pouches 

They used to do velvet picture with zip pouches too (like small cushion covers) no idea where those are online  .


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Not to entice but some pouches are on sale on R%StG
> 
> https://www.rockettstgeorge.co.uk/factfinder/result/?query=pouches
> 
> They used to do velvet picture with zip pouches too (like small cushion covers) no idea where those are online  .


My faves….one as a hidden-in-your-bag reminder when you feel beat up or overwhelmed, the other cuz it’s my truth AND it’s a quote from the fierce-before-it-was-a-thing, Beyonce-wishes-she-could-be-this-fierce Grace Jones.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> My faves….one as a hidden-in-your-bag reminder when you feel beat up or overwhelmed, the other cuz it’s my truth AND it’s a quote from the fierce-before-it-was-a-thing, Beyonce-wishes-she-could-be-this-fierce Grace Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289635
> View attachment 5289636


Love the pouches!


----------



## baghabitz34

Use the bag: Prussian Blue Coach Rogue & Ferragamo wallet


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> My faves….one as a hidden-in-your-bag reminder when you feel beat up or overwhelmed, the other cuz it’s my truth AND it’s a quote from the fierce-before-it-was-a-thing, Beyonce-wishes-she-could-be-this-fierce Grace Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289635
> View attachment 5289636



You know it!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Use the bag: Prussian Blue Coach Rogue & Ferragamo wallet
> View attachment 5289645



Chic combo!!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sparkletastic said:


> Running to look up the movie!



Oh no, Sparkle.  You're either going to spend an hour and a half laughing your tail off, or watching in a perpetual cringe through your fingers held over your eyes.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello everyone.
> This particular bag was not on my radar at all,  but Google knew it before I did.  So maybe it WAS on my radar.
> I googled a "small leather top handle bag", and this bag was lined up among many other top handle bags,  and I immediately fell in love with the style of this one,  which is a small flap trapezoidal top handle bag.
> I had seen the brand Asprey before,  but never really considered this design house as it was too pricey for a brand I didn't know much about.
> But at a preloved price point, I felt like this was the bag that I didn't know I needed.
> So when I tried to look up this bag,  it was impossible to find this exact model,  but I found new versions of this bag and it's simply called 167.
> I didn't know why it was called 167, but upon more research,  it seems like it is named after Aspreys's first flagship store which was located on 167 Bond Street in London.
> The lining on the inside of the zipped pocket of this bag has a print that says 167 Bond Street on it too. So I'm thinking that my bag is perhaps the original 167 bag.
> Anyway,  sorry for rambling on and making a short story long.
> I just simply wanted to drop in and say that this bag was my  last bag purchase of 2021, but my first bag of 2022.
> The first picture is the bag on my sofa looking relaxed and glam,  and the second picture is the bag looking fresh with some greenery.
> View attachment 5289533
> View attachment 5289534
> View attachment 5289543



Sunshine, have you met the Massaccesi Mia?  It is also a smallish, top-handle bag with an interesting shape (but not identical to your Asprey).  Do not be fooled by the limited leather and lining selections on the website -- you can completely customize your choice of leather, color, hardware, and lining working directly with the atelier.  https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/product-page/mia


----------



## papertiger

You are all making _Showgirls_ sound like a compulsive must-see


----------



## papertiger

OK!

Tell me I don't need this No Face cardholder. 

It's reasonable, selling very fast no doubt and very cute but I absolutely don't need another (Aquascutum slot-cardholder sits forlornly in a box on a shelf) January-broke_ and_ I'm supposed to be saving for the real prize (Gucci Bamboo Top-handle)










						Kaonashi plain cardholder in classic calfskin Black - LOEWE
					

Cardholder in calfskin featuring Kaonashi crafted in leather marquetry. Part of the LOEWE x Spirited Away capsule collection.  *Four card slots and one central pocket *Embossed Anagram



					www.loewe.com


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> You are all making _Showgirls_ sound like a compulsive must-see


No, a compulsive must-UNsee!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> OK!
> 
> Tell me I don't need this No Face cardholder.
> 
> It's reasonable, selling very fast no doubt and very cute but I absolutely don't need another (Aquascutum slot-cardholder sits forlornly in a box on a shelf) January-broke_ and_ I'm supposed to be saving for the real prize (Gucci Bamboo Top-handle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaonashi plain cardholder in classic calfskin Black - LOEWE
> 
> 
> Cardholder in calfskin featuring Kaonashi crafted in leather marquetry. Part of the LOEWE x Spirited Away capsule collection.  *Four card slots and one central pocket *Embossed Anagram
> 
> 
> 
> www.loewe.com


Nothing extraordinary. Merely cute. Pass. You don’t need it.

And I could not buy your unused card holder…I misread the brand as Aquascrotum and can’t unsee that, either…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Claudia Herzog said:


> Sunshine, have you met the Massaccesi Mia?  It is also a smallish, top-handle bag with an interesting shape (but not identical to your Asprey).  Do not be fooled by the limited leather and lining selections on the website -- you can completely customize your choice of leather, color, hardware, and lining working directly with the atelier.  https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/product-page/mia


I'll check it out as soon as I can spell the M word!

Edit: I actually clicked on the link you provided! So much easier that way. 
The bag is so up my alley. I have 2 winged bags already!


----------



## lill_canele

papertiger said:


> OK!
> 
> Tell me I don't need this No Face cardholder.
> 
> It's reasonable, selling very fast no doubt and very cute but I absolutely don't need another (Aquascutum slot-cardholder sits forlornly in a box on a shelf) January-broke_ and_ I'm supposed to be saving for the real prize (Gucci Bamboo Top-handle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaonashi plain cardholder in classic calfskin Black - LOEWE
> 
> 
> Cardholder in calfskin featuring Kaonashi crafted in leather marquetry. Part of the LOEWE x Spirited Away capsule collection.  *Four card slots and one central pocket *Embossed Anagram
> 
> 
> 
> www.loewe.com



Haha, I clicked on your link and now I wish I didn't! I'm a Miyazaki fan and oh gosh the items look soooo cute!! 
But I had 2 other cardholders on my wishlist (Burberry and Cartier) in 2021 (just picked one up earlier this week and am waiting for the other one)
I'm sticking to my scheduled wishlist! No distractions!!  And holding off on making additional purchases until later in the year.

Don't give in! You can make a pass on this one!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> That bag is kinda scary….looks like a bag the lead in the movie Showgirls would carry…


Ok, looked it up. I totally forgot about this movie. Lol!  I’m going to stick with past choices, continue to _not_ watch the movie and take your word on their (evidently limited) wardrobe choices. 


Sunshine mama said:


> Hello everyone.
> This particular bag was not on my radar at all,  but Google knew it before I did.  So maybe it WAS on my radar.
> I googled a "small leather top handle bag", and this bag was lined up among many other top handle bags,  and I immediately fell in love with the style of this one,  which is a small flap trapezoidal top handle bag.
> I had seen the brand Asprey before,  but never really considered this design house as it was too pricey for a brand I didn't know much about.
> But at a preloved price point, I felt like this was the bag that I didn't know I needed.
> So when I tried to look up this bag,  it was impossible to find this exact model,  but I found new versions of this bag and it's simply called 167.
> I didn't know why it was called 167, but upon more research,  it seems like it is named after Aspreys's first flagship store which was located on 167 Bond Street in London.
> The lining on the inside of the zipped pocket of this bag has a print that says 167 Bond Street on it too. So I'm thinking that my bag is perhaps the original 167 bag.
> Anyway,  sorry for rambling on and making a short story long.
> I just simply wanted to drop in and say that this bag was my  last bag purchase of 2021, but my first bag of 2022.
> The first picture is the bag on my sofa looking relaxed and glam,  and the second picture is the bag looking fresh with some greenery.
> View attachment 5289533
> View attachment 5289534
> View attachment 5289543


Swoon! Truly gorgeous!


papertiger said:


> Sorry it didn't work out, I know it's not you, but I think it's going to be FAB on the right person. I'm not sure_ I_ could let it go as the logo is fairly innocuous, loving the medusa icon, I'd just coil the strap around my hand and wear it s a 'clutch'. These ol' skool Versace in yer face pieces are really hot right now so you should have no trouble selling it on.
> 
> We can never tell from pics until we try it in person, it's great you know your style, hopefully this piece will find its forever home soon.


I should have waited and gotten the black version as it’s more chic but I wanted something all gold. 


Interestingly, the bag goes perfectly with my yet to be worn gold Valentino sandals that I’ve never been completely sold on. (The true color is a very deep orange-y gold.)  Not sure, I’d want matchy anyway. I’m seriously considering selling both unless someone has styling suggestions for the shoes in a pandemic lifestyle.  I’m sparkly but, I don’t see these shoes as run to Walgreen’s, visit the doctor attire… I also worry rockstuds are on their way out (??) change my mind   



Sunshine mama said:


> Well, sorry it didn't work out for you.
> But that someone who could appreciate this bag would be ME! LOL!
> I think it's gorgeous and not gaudy at all as an accent piece. I mostly wear dark, neutral, solid colored clothes,  so this would work into my wardrobe perfectly.
> However, I am not looking for a round nor a gold bag, as I have both a circle bag and several small gold bags I currently love from my collection.
> Good luck finding your perfect bag.  Google might  find one for you as it did for me.


I wear a lot of black and other neutrals which is why metallic bags work really well for me - even for casual wear. This one, however, just isn’t singing my song.  I tried it with a few outfits and the gold is just so LOUD! Maybe I need to reset my eye. It’s not going to sell tomorrow. So, maybe my subconscious will move and I’ll suddenly see it’s appeal.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> OK!
> 
> Tell me I don't need this No Face cardholder.
> 
> It's reasonable, selling very fast no doubt and very cute but I absolutely don't need another (Aquascutum slot-cardholder sits forlornly in a box on a shelf) January-broke_ and_ I'm supposed to be saving for the real prize (Gucci Bamboo Top-handle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaonashi plain cardholder in classic calfskin Black - LOEWE
> 
> 
> Cardholder in calfskin featuring Kaonashi crafted in leather marquetry. Part of the LOEWE x Spirited Away capsule collection.  *Four card slots and one central pocket *Embossed Anagram
> 
> 
> 
> www.loewe.com


As @BowieFan1971 said, it’s cute but not a must have. You have so many delicious bags and wallets. I don’t think this elevates or extends your collection in any meaningful way.

Keep your eye on the prize of the top handle.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok, looked it up. I totally forgot about this movie. Lol!  I’m going to stick with past choices, continue to _not_ watch the movie and take your word on their (evidently limited) wardrobe choices.    Swoon! Truly gorgeous!
> I should have waited and gotten the black version as it’s more chic but I wanted something all gold.
> View attachment 5289791
> 
> Interestingly, the bag goes perfectly with my yet to be worn gold Valentino sandals that I’ve never been completely sold on. (The true color is a very deep orange-y gold.)  Not sure, I’d want matchy anyway. I’m seriously considering selling both unless someone has styling suggestions for the shoes in a pandemic lifestyle.  I’m sparkly but, I don’t see these shoes as run to Walgreen’s, visit the doctor attire… I also worry rockstuds are on their way out (??) change my mind
> View attachment 5289792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear a lot of black and other neutrals which is why metallic bags work really well for me - even for casual wear. This one, however, just isn’t singing my song.  I tried it with a few outfits and the gold is just so LOUD! Maybe I need to reset my eye. It’s not going to sell tomorrow. So, maybe my subconscious will move and I’ll suddenly see it’s appeal.



Too high for me although I love gold shoes (as you may know, I have _really_ *GOLD* Gucci Dionysus boots   that everyone else on Gucci forum told me were hideous LOL)

Those Vs are stunning (if you trust my judgement since I just told you above info).

Can you wear the sandals with a very plain LBD or trouser-suit?


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Too high for me although I love gold shoes (as you may know, I have _really_ *GOLD* Gucci Dionysus boots   that everyone else on Gucci forum told me were hideous LOL)
> 
> Those Vs are stunning (if you trust my judgement since I just told you above info).
> 
> Can you wear the sandals with a very plain LBD or trouser-suit.


Agree with both suggestions. But, I have no problem thinking of business casual or more formal options. I can’t figure out a casual option - and my life is far more casual now (much to my frustration.)

Perhaps trouser jeans (which I don’t own) and a cream sweater or crisp white top????


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> @880 gorgeous outfit pics!  And your paintings, too!
> 
> @dcooney4 I’m sorry to hear your Prada bag is not working for you. It is lovely, and you clearly described why it is not functional. Best wishes and good luck with your next steps.
> 
> @Jereni your Peekaboo and bag charm look great together. I always love seeing pics of your Peekaboo.


Thank you @More bags And @ElainePG !
@Jereni, I love that bag (and the Viking). Just wear it with everything for a week. Then see how you feel! Love @Sparkletastic suggetsions to make it pop
@papertiger, you don’t need it; keep uour eye on the prize. 
@cowgirlsboots, I love the idea of remaking the mens suit. Would love to see pics. 
i posted on the 2021 thread by accident that I’d like to make my 2022 resolution to buy things that that suit me as much as your newest galliano suits you. 
hugs


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> OK!
> 
> Tell me I don't need this No Face cardholder.
> 
> It's reasonable, selling very fast no doubt and very cute but I absolutely don't need another (Aquascutum slot-cardholder sits forlornly in a box on a shelf) January-broke_ and_ I'm supposed to be saving for the real prize (Gucci Bamboo Top-handle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaonashi plain cardholder in classic calfskin Black - LOEWE
> 
> 
> Cardholder in calfskin featuring Kaonashi crafted in leather marquetry. Part of the LOEWE x Spirited Away capsule collection.  *Four card slots and one central pocket *Embossed Anagram
> 
> 
> 
> www.loewe.com


I'll tell you. 
You don't need this.  
I personally don't like No Face, that's why.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. I’m not buying anything else wardrobe related til I get this surgery weight off.

I’m finally healed enough that I can build back to normal workouts over time. And, I’m sick of non healthy “indulgence” food. I actually crave my typical healthy foods.

I’m currently 21 lbs over my (normally easily maintained) ideal weight.  Every stitch of clothes other than a few surgery purchased yoga pants and tops fit my normal body. So, there is no reason to buy anything til I can properly evaluate what I have.

I’m thinking 4 months is reasonable for getting back to normal. Hold me accountable. I’ll check in monthly with my progress.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m not buying anything else wardrobe related til I get this surgery weight off.
> 
> I’m finally healed enough that I can build back to normal workouts over time. And, I’m sick of non healthy “indulgence” food. I actually crave my typical healthy foods.
> 
> I’m currently 21 lbs over my (normally easily maintained) ideal weight.  Every stitch of clothes other than a few surgery purchased yoga pants and tops fit my normal body. So, there is no reason to buy anything til I can properly evaluate what I have.
> 
> I’m thinking 4 months is reasonable for getting back to normal. Hold me accountable. I’ll check in monthly with my progress.



It's the worst feeling when you don't feel right in your body. 

What you have got going for you is a love of healthy foods  

We are here for you


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Agree with both suggestions. But, I have no problem thinking of business casual or more formal options. I can’t figure out a casual option - and my life is far more casual now (much to my frustration.)
> 
> *Perhaps trouser jeans (which I don’t own) and a cream sweater or crisp white top????*



Apart from wearing a short light-denim Superdry skirt today rather than jeans, that's what I'm wearing. Remove my opaque black leggings and I can see gold sandals. Beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

I'm so glad I asked you guys. Seriously.

The Loewe 'No Face' cardholder is almost the same price as an H Calvi - that's crazy no? I don't need another Calvi (same beautiful cw options atm) so do I need a black cardholder I wouldn't be able to find in my bag unless the right way up? 

I will look at everyone else's goodies on the Loewe thread and be very happy for them, but I _must_ sit on my hands.

It's the fairly inexpensive (relatively speaking) that are sometimes the most difficult to resist.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> It's the worst feeling when you don't feel right in your body.
> 
> What you have got going for you is a love of healthy foods
> 
> We are here for you


Thank you for the support!!!  In 2021, I went from fit and healthy to bed ridden, weak, weirdly shaven head and loopy in an instant with the surgery. Then my friends and family “supported” me with yummy junk-y comfort food which has put on the pounds. I don’t feel like me. I don’t feel sparkly. And Covid is just an added yawning, relentless negative pressure.

The good thing is I’ve finally started developing a mindfulness practice - meditation, breath work, yoga, journaling. I did NOT enjoy *any* of that before. Now I really look forward to it each day. 

Dragging myself back into the light…


----------



## Cookiefiend

Claudia Herzog said:


> I am making good on my resolution to give up on my too big, too heavy ziparound continental wallet, and replace it with something smaller and lighter I will actually use from within my own collection.  No buying a new wallet in 2022.
> 
> I've had a really nice relationship with Rose City Totes over the years. They made a custom crossbody for me out of my own choice of fabric that is really my very favorite go-to bag, and they made a custom messenger bag for my husband that garners him a lot of attention whenever he carries it to his special events. They even repaired the zipper of my beloved crossbody free of charge when it broke.
> 
> Many years ago, I bought several yards of this green silk brocade fabric with no idea what I was going to do with it.  I certainly don't sew much.  But the fabric was just so beautiful, I had to have it anyway.  After years of the brocade sitting in a closet, I mailed it to Rose City Totes as a gift, encouraging them to make beautiful bags out of it for other people so the fabric could finally be put to good use.  They were so kind, they used some of the brocade to make me this little single-zip wallet and coin purse free of charge.  I have transferred my cash and cards into the wallet, which is dramatically thinner and lighter than my Kate Spade "brick."  I suspect the brocade is not going to be durable for years and years of wallet use, but I am going to enjoy its beauty and the story behind it for as long as it lasts.
> 
> View attachment 5288956


What a wonderful gift! They're a marvelous color! 


Sunshine mama said:


> Hello everyone.
> This particular bag was not on my radar at all,  but Google knew it before I did.  So maybe it WAS on my radar.
> I googled a "small leather top handle bag", and this bag was lined up among many other top handle bags,  and I immediately fell in love with the style of this one,  which is a small flap trapezoidal top handle bag.
> I had seen the brand Asprey before,  but never really considered this design house as it was too pricey for a brand I didn't know much about.
> But at a preloved price point, I felt like this was the bag that I didn't know I needed.
> So when I tried to look up this bag,  it was impossible to find this exact model,  but I found new versions of this bag and it's simply called 167.
> I didn't know why it was called 167, but upon more research,  it seems like it is named after Aspreys's first flagship store which was located on 167 Bond Street in London.
> The lining on the inside of the zipped pocket of this bag has a print that says 167 Bond Street on it too. So I'm thinking that my bag is perhaps the original 167 bag.
> Anyway,  sorry for rambling on and making a short story long.
> I just simply wanted to drop in and say that this bag was my  last bag purchase of 2021, but my first bag of 2022.
> The first picture is the bag on my sofa looking relaxed and glam,  and the second picture is the bag looking fresh with some greenery.
> View attachment 5289533
> View attachment 5289534
> View attachment 5289543


LOVE it! I've been looking at them for years, do tell us how you like it when you carry it! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> My faves….one as a hidden-in-your-bag reminder when you feel beat up or overwhelmed, the other cuz it’s my truth AND it’s a quote from the fierce-before-it-was-a-thing, Beyonce-wishes-she-could-be-this-fierce Grace Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289635
> View attachment 5289636


bwahahahaa - awesome!
I have a very small bag that I'll sometimes use for lipstick in a small purse - it says 'Fancy *****' on it with a picture of a French Poodle. Makes me laugh! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Use the bag: Prussian Blue Coach Rogue & Ferragamo wallet
> View attachment 5289645


Gorgeous gorgeous color! 


papertiger said:


> I'm so glad I asked you guys. Seriously.
> 
> The Loewe 'No Face' cardholder is almost the same price as an H Calvi - that's crazy no? I don't need another Calvi (same beautiful cw options atm) so do I need a black cardholder I wouldn't be able to find in my bag unless the right way up?
> 
> I will look at everyone else's goodies on the Loewe thread and be very happy for them, but I _must_ sit on my hands.
> 
> It's the fairly inexpensive (relatively speaking) that are sometimes the most difficult to resist.


Yeah... you don't need it! Bright, fun SLGs are much better! 
(I did lust over Loewe's My Neighbor Totoro though - so I understand  )


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you for the support!!!  In 2021, I went from fit and healthy to bed ridden, weak, weirdly shaven head and loopy in an instant with the surgery. Then my friends and family “supported” me with yummy junk-y comfort food which has put on the pounds. I don’t feel like me. I don’t feel sparkly. And Covid is just an added yawning, relentless negative pressure.
> 
> The good thing is I’ve finally started developing a mindfulness practice - *meditation, breath work, yoga, journaling.* I did NOT enjoy *any* of that before. Now I really look forward to it each day.
> 
> Dragging myself back into the light…



Yup, me too.

I started Ashtanga yoga once or twice a week when visiting my mother in hospital (IC and long stay) and my job was just OK. I've kept up my practice, doing it almost everyday at home, just now again in-class. Thank goodness I started this when I did, everything since has sorely tested me (apart from work - I now _love_ my work)

I bought a Bullet Point Journal book a couple of years ago but it seems so damn complicated  If you have any secrets let me know. I've been learning French for a year though - kinda   getting better slowly.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Yup, me too.
> 
> I started Ashtanga yoga once or twice a week when visiting my mother in hospital (IC and long stay) and my job was just OK. I've kept up my practice, doing it almost everyday at home, just now again in-class. Thank goodness I started this when I did, everything since has sorely tested me (apart from work - I now _love_ my work)
> 
> I bought a Bullet Point Journal book a couple of years ago but it seems so damn complicated  If you have any secrets let me know. I've been learning French for a year though - kinda   getting better slowly.


One of my less than desirable traits is I’m a perfectionist. I’ve been working on this for years but it’s still a trap I can get into.

This practice is the first time I’ve embraced a journey of gentle increasing progress with nothing but self love as I proceed. So, i just picked a pretty journal, use a number of different meditation aids and enjoy beginner yoga. I honestly think learning peace and acceptance (vs being excellence and expertise oriented) through this process is the best lesson I’m learning.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My Bottega Veneta Gold knot.  Hard to capture the glow of the metal, given all the cloudy days we have here.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you for the support!!!  In 2021, I went from fit and healthy to bed ridden, weak, weirdly shaven head and loopy in an instant with the surgery. Then my friends and family “supported” me with yummy junk-y comfort food which has put on the pounds. I don’t feel like me. I don’t feel sparkly. And Covid is just an added yawning, relentless negative pressure.
> 
> The good thing is I’ve finally started developing a mindfulness practice - meditation, breath work, yoga, journaling. I did NOT enjoy *any* of that before. Now I really look forward to it each day.
> 
> Dragging myself back into the light…


I am so with you on all of these things. I’m really pleased to hear they work for you and you enjoy them. I was so anti mindfulness before but I’ve taken the bits that work for me with help from a wonderful Dialectical Behaviour Therapist. I don’t recognise myself anymore with all the meditation, yoga and journaling. I’ve even written a few poems!! It’s hard to fit it all in now I’m back at work full time too and it’s crazy with staff shortages.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Yup, me too.
> 
> I started Ashtanga yoga once or twice a week when visiting my mother in hospital (IC and long stay) and my job was just OK. I've kept up my practice, doing it almost everyday at home, just now again in-class. Thank goodness I started this when I did, everything since has sorely tested me (apart from work - I now _love_ my work)
> 
> I bought a Bullet Point Journal book a couple of years ago but it seems so damn complicated  If you have any secrets let me know. I've been learning French for a year though - kinda   getting better slowly.


I highly recommend the 5 minute journal which is available on Amazon or as an app. It’s used by quite a few celebs. It’s a gratitude journal. I use the app version as I prefer to type and it allows me to add more ad-lib sections but I know people who like the written version for something quick and positive.


----------



## Katinahat

I’m interested in your opinions please. This Coach Madison arrived today. New but in the sales. I was thinking of carrying it to a wedding at Easter. I’ve got a few dresses it goes with nicely but my black Mulberry Lily goes with them too so I don’t need it and I’m not shopping my collection. I haven’t carried the black Lily as much as I thought due to Covid (hardly go out) but I know I’ll use it loads over the years. Pink just seems more wedding like and I do really love pink…


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5289960
> 
> My Bottega Veneta Gold knot.  Hard to capture the glow of the metal, given all the cloudy days we have here.


Ooooooh! Gorgeous! Maybe this is what I need to look at. How much does it hold? My bags have to hold small wallet & sunglasses minimum. 


Katinahat said:


> I am so with you on all of these things. I’m really pleased to hear they work for you and you enjoy them. I was so anti mindfulness before but I’ve taken the bits that work for me with help from a wonderful Dialectical Behaviour Therapist. I don’t recognise myself anymore with all the meditation, yoga and journaling. I’ve even written a few poems!! It’s hard to fit it all in now I’m back at work full time too and it’s crazy with staff shortages.


Yeah, I heartily and ignorantly pooh poohed mindfulness work prior. 
I’ve heard DBT can be very helpful for certain needs. I’m looking into EMDR to process past trauma. 





Katinahat said:


> I highly recommend the 5 minute journal which is available on Amazon or as an app. It’s used by quite a few celebs. It’s a gratitude journal. I use the app version as I prefer to type and it allows me to add more ad-lib sections but I know people who like the written version for something quick and positive.


I’m grumpy right now. And, given I normally am never grumpy, it feels like an alien presence in my poor little skull.  

My neurosurgeon said this is not uncommon at this stage of recovery but grrrrr.  But, daily gratitude seems like like a farce to me now. I know intellectually it’s brain recovery/ dosrupted hormone based but it feels real.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’m interested in your opinions please. This Coach Madison arrived today. New but in the sales. I was thinking of carrying it to a wedding at Easter. I’ve got a few dresses it goes with nicely but my black Mulberry Lily goes with them too so I don’t need it and I’m not shopping my collection. I haven’t carried the black Lily as much as I thought due to Covid (hardly go out) but I know I’ll use it loads over the years. Pink just seems more wedding like and I do really love pink…
> 
> View attachment 5289974




One of my fave occasion bags is a similar colour and size Gucci but with shw (called Interlocking). People who know my prefs will be  perplexed that I chose a pink bag with a chain but pink is great as a pop and with small sizes I don't mind a nice chain.  it's a really up-beat happy and useful bag and I've used it a lot.  For those that match accessories, I am not colour blind, the red hat, pink bag and red/pink/purple scarf and dark purple shoes _are_ meant.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooooh! Gorgeous! Maybe this is what I need to look at. How much does it hold? My bags have to hold small wallet & sunglasses minimum.
> Yeah, I heartily and ignorantly pooh poohed mindfulness work prior.
> I’ve heard DBT can be very helpful for certain needs. I’m looking into EMDR to process past trauma. I’m grumpy right now. And, given I normally am never grumpy, it feels like an alien presence in my poor little skull.
> 
> My neurosurgeon said this is not uncommon at this stage of recovery but grrrrr.  But, daily gratitude seems like like a farce to me now. I know intellectually it’s brain recovery/ dosrupted hormone based but it feels real.


We may have a lot in common. I’m sitting looking at a Harbinger DBT Skills Workbook for PTSD that I’ve worked through with a psychologist. It’s been very helpful. EMDR is meant to be brilliant when you are ready for it. Good luck. I get what you mean about the gratitude stuff. Somethings don’t always resonate.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> One of my fave occasion bags is a similar colour and size Gucci but with shw (called Interlocking). People who know my prefs will be  perplexed that I chose a pink bag with a chain but pink is great as a pop and with small sizes I don't mind a nice chain.  it's a really up-beat happy and useful bag and I've used it a lot.  For those that match accessories, I am not colour blind, the red hat, pink bag and red/pink/purple scarf and dark purple shoes _are_ meant.
> 
> View attachment 5289983


Another pink fan! I think you look wonderful here.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Agree with both suggestions. But, I have no problem thinking of business casual or more formal options. I can’t figure out a casual option - and my life is far more casual now (much to my frustration.)
> 
> Perhaps trouser jeans (which I don’t own) and a cream sweater or crisp white top????



What about high quality black jogging pants and a very simple cream silk longsleeve shirt with a waterfall collar?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @cowgirlsboots, I love the idea of remaking the mens suit. Would love to see pics.
> i posted on the 2021 thread by accident that I’d like to make my 2022 resolution to buy things that that suit me as much as your newest galliano suits you.


That´s so sweet! Thank-you!


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> One of my fave occasion bags is a similar colour and size Gucci but with shw (called Interlocking). People who know my prefs will be  perplexed that I chose a pink bag with a chain but pink is great as a pop and with small sizes I don't mind a nice chain.  it's a really up-beat happy and useful bag and I've used it a lot.  For those that match accessories, I am not colour blind, the red hat, pink bag and red/pink/purple scarf and dark purple shoes _are_ meant.
> 
> View attachment 5289983


Love this. There is no question the color choices are purposeful 

@Katinahat, +1 on the pink bag

@Sparkletastic, high heeled gold sandals with loose fitting faded denim trousers and a t shirt

I think I caught the tail end of a conversation re the LV NeverFull. it’s not a bag I carry though years ago I did have a limited edition one. I also found it’s size annoying (bc MM was too small and GM too big. But, I can see that it’s practical for lots of people. And, it is hardier than Goyard (DH and I fell in love with Goyard in Paris before it exploded across the US). I remember when the NF came out, those of us who used another tote (maybe the Babylon? or the chanel cerf) were thrilled bc it was deconstructed and casual. So, I do think of it fondly. JMO of course

I hope @ElainePG, @Vintage Leather, @Sparkletastic and our other members are slowly and steadily on the mend.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> I’m interested in your opinions please. This Coach Madison arrived today. New but in the sales. I was thinking of carrying it to a wedding at Easter. I’ve got a few dresses it goes with nicely but my black Mulberry Lily goes with them too so I don’t need it and I’m not shopping my collection. I haven’t carried the black Lily as much as I thought due to Covid (hardly go out) but I know I’ll use it loads over the years. Pink just seems more wedding like and I do really love pink…
> 
> View attachment 5289974


I say keep the Madison.     Black is a classic that is great to have in your wardrobe, but the pink is a happy color and the design is classic, so you can use it for a long time.


Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooooh! Gorgeous! Maybe this is what I need to look at. How much does it hold? My bags have to hold small wallet & sunglasses minimum.


Thank you!  These Knots are gorgeous but don't hold much.  This one will not fit both sunglasses and a small wallet.  This does fit my I-phone, but mine is an older model, and smaller.  It can comfortably hold my phone, thin card case, keys and maybe a lipstick.   It doesn't have a chain strap either, so entirely hand held.  Last year, I purchased the chain knot in black (they still pop up on Saks off fifth every now and then.)  That one has a tad bit more room and also the shoulder chain.


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello everyone.
> This particular bag was not on my radar at all,  but Google knew it before I did.  So maybe it WAS on my radar.
> I googled a "small leather top handle bag", and this bag was lined up among many other top handle bags,  and I immediately fell in love with the style of this one,  which is a small flap trapezoidal top handle bag.
> I had seen the brand Asprey before,  but never really considered this design house as it was too pricey for a brand I didn't know much about.
> But at a preloved price point, I felt like this was the bag that I didn't know I needed.
> So when I tried to look up this bag,  it was impossible to find this exact model,  but I found new versions of this bag and it's simply called 167.
> I didn't know why it was called 167, but upon more research,  it seems like it is named after Aspreys's first flagship store which was located on 167 Bond Street in London.
> The lining on the inside of the zipped pocket of this bag has a print that says 167 Bond Street on it too. So I'm thinking that my bag is perhaps the original 167 bag.
> Anyway,  sorry for rambling on and making a short story long.
> I just simply wanted to drop in and say that this bag was my  last bag purchase of 2021, but my first bag of 2022.
> The first picture is the bag on my sofa looking relaxed and glam,  and the second picture is the bag looking fresh with some greenery.
> View attachment 5289533
> View attachment 5289534
> View attachment 5289543


Simply Stunning!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> We may have a lot in common. I’m sitting looking at a Harbinger DBT Skills Workbook for PTSD that I’ve worked through with a psychologist. It’s been very helpful. EMDR is meant to be brilliant when you are ready for it. Good luck. I get what you mean about the gratitude stuff. Somethings don’t always resonate.


I agree. It seems we’re both focusing on healing emotional / psyche as well as getting physically strong. Without being TMI, my issue is I buried / ignored childhood trauma once I got into new happy relationships as an adult.  But, burying doesn’t mean dealt with. So, now with all this time on my hands I’m finally doing the work. I’m encouraged by what I’ve read about EMDR. It builds upon the somatic based therapy that has been so helpful thus far.

Also, I have a loved one with Borderline Personality Disorder and DST has been a salvation. I avoided them until recently but hope relationship is possible now. That being said, DBT is supposed to be excellent for a number of purposes.

In any case, I’m discussing this here as mental health care is often a taboo subject and I want to encourage people to be as diligent about that as they are with physical care or finding the perfect bag. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> What about high quality black jogging pants and a very simple cream silk longsleeve shirt with a waterfall collar?





880 said:


> Love this. There is no question the color choices are purposeful
> 
> @Katinahat, +1 on the pink bag
> 
> @Sparkletastic, high heeled gold sandals with loose fitting faded denim trousers and a t shirt
> 
> I think I caught the tail end of a conversation re the LV NeverFull. it’s not a bag I carry though years ago I did have a limited edition one. I also found it’s size annoying (bc MM was too small and GM too big. But, I can see that it’s practical for lots of people. And, it is hardier than Goyard (DH and I fell in love with Goyard in Paris before it exploded across the US). I remember when the NF came out, those of us who used another tote (maybe the Babylon? or the chanel cerf) were thrilled bc it was deconstructed and casual. So, I do think of it fondly. JMO of course
> 
> I hope @ElainePG, @Vintage Leather, @Sparkletastic and our other members are slowly and steadily on the mend.


Yes. I think some loose fit jeans would be a good bet. But, I like dresses so…


----------



## Jereni

Thank you both and sorry for the delayed reply!



Sparkletastic said:


> 1) Loving the Viking!
> 2) Some options:
> • Wear with something lush like crushed deep red or emerald velvet to contrast with it’s more linear  / structured design
> • Wear with a second mini metallic bag (double bags have been on trend)
> • Wear with a “Candian suit”. I’ve read that all denim outfits are in again.
> • Go semi-monochromatic and wear shades of very close in caramel, dark beige, etc.
> • Extreme: have a cobbler replace the strap with a metallic chain
> • Extreme: remove the handle and use as a clutch



Thank you for these ideas! I didn’t really think about changing my wardrobe in terms of sparking more joy, so overall that is a good thought.

In general, this bag goes with a LOT. It is included in more outfits than any other in my wardrobe app. I don’t wear a lot of beige clothes so prob can’t do that one but I like the idea of velvet, I just don’t have much lol.

It actually wouldn’t be too extreme to change the strap - it has hooks and is detachable. I was sort of musing on a guitar strap of some kind but not sure what colors would be good?



mariliz11 said:


> I love the color. I would suggest too trying a monochromatic outfit, all black or cream/beige/camel. I can picture it with a long oversize camel coat or a shearling one. I think it's a very versatile bag!



Thanks for the suggestions! I could try an all black outfit I suppose. I don’t wear much black… I don’t think I have a black coat although it’s something I’ve been wanting.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Thank you both and sorry for the delayed reply!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for these ideas! I didn’t really think about changing my wardrobe in terms of sparking more joy, so overall that is a good thought.
> 
> In general, this bag goes with a LOT. It is included in more outfits than any other in my wardrobe app. I don’t wear a lot of beige clothes so prob can’t do that one but I like the idea of velvet, I just don’t have much lol.
> 
> It actually wouldn’t be too extreme to change the strap - it has hooks and is detachable. I was sort of musing on a guitar strap of some kind but not sure what colors would be good?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions! I could try an all black outfit I suppose. I don’t wear much black… I don’t think I have a black coat although it’s something I’ve been wanting.


If you’re ok with non designer straps, etsy has tons - chains, guitar, ribbon, pearl, appliquéd, rhinestone, designer style replicas, etc.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> I’m interested in your opinions please. This Coach Madison arrived today. New but in the sales. I was thinking of carrying it to a wedding at Easter. I’ve got a few dresses it goes with nicely but my black Mulberry Lily goes with them too so I don’t need it and I’m not shopping my collection. I haven’t carried the black Lily as much as I thought due to Covid (hardly go out) but I know I’ll use it loads over the years. Pink just seems more wedding like and I do really love pink…
> 
> View attachment 5289974



It's a lovely color!   I think you'll regret it if you don't get it. And you already have planned events to wear it to. I vote to get it. After all, this Thread isn't about having a total Ban on buying new bags.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. It seems we’re both focusing on healing emotional / psyche as well as getting physically strong. Without being TMI, my issue is I buried / ignored childhood trauma once I got into new happy relationships as an adult.  But, burying doesn’t mean dealt with. So, now with all this time on my hands I’m finally doing the work. I’m encouraged by what I’ve read about EMDR. It builds upon the somatic based therapy that has been so helpful thus far.
> 
> Also, I have a loved one with Borderline Personality Disorder and DST has been a salvation. I avoided them until recently but hope relationship is possible now. That being said, DBT is supposed to be excellent for a number of purposes.
> 
> In any case, I’m discussing this here as mental health care is often a taboo subject and I want to encourage people to be as diligent about that as they are with physical care or finding the perfect bag.
> 
> Yes. I think some loose fit jeans would be a good bet. But, I like dresses so…


Maxi dress with the gold heels? Just don’t trip going up stairs


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Well! I live in a city where it seems everyone paid for their pair so, go for it! Life is short!


HAH! Nope… I'll stick with what Mother Nature gave me.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Dropped one bag at consignment, I just didn’t want to deal with it. At least this way a decision has been made. I still have a tiny Gucci and a tinier Tory Burch Bag for a night out.


Way to go! I hope it moves quickly.


----------



## ElainePG

Claudia Herzog said:


> I am making good on my resolution to give up on my too big, too heavy ziparound continental wallet, and replace it with something smaller and lighter I will actually use from within my own collection.  No buying a new wallet in 2022.
> 
> I've had a really nice relationship with Rose City Totes over the years. They made a custom crossbody for me out of my own choice of fabric that is really my very favorite go-to bag, and they made a custom messenger bag for my husband that garners him a lot of attention whenever he carries it to his special events. They even repaired the zipper of my beloved crossbody free of charge when it broke.
> 
> Many years ago, I bought several yards of this green silk brocade fabric with no idea what I was going to do with it.  I certainly don't sew much.  But the fabric was just so beautiful, I had to have it anyway.  After years of the brocade sitting in a closet, I mailed it to Rose City Totes as a gift, encouraging them to make beautiful bags out of it for other people so the fabric could finally be put to good use.  They were so kind, they used some of the brocade to make me this little single-zip wallet and coin purse free of charge.  I have transferred my cash and cards into the wallet, which is dramatically thinner and lighter than my Kate Spade "brick."  I suspect the brocade is not going to be durable for years and years of wallet use, but I am going to enjoy its beauty and the story behind it for as long as it lasts.
> 
> View attachment 5288956


These pieces are lovely!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I spent a ton of money today but you know what? I'm okay with that. I bought a Kate Spade leopard print skirt. I bought new undergarments.  I look so good. I FEEL so good. And guess what? They admitted to liking me too. I'm just... words cannot describe how I feel right now. Cloud 9 is more like it! I'll be getting back on track tomorrow ( today - it's late but I'm okay with this.)

I hope you all had a wonderful day!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Use the bag: Prussian Blue Coach Rogue & Ferragamo wallet
> View attachment 5289645


Gorgeous Combo!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I’m interested in your opinions please. This Coach Madison arrived today. New but in the sales. I was thinking of carrying it to a wedding at Easter. I’ve got a few dresses it goes with nicely but my black Mulberry Lily goes with them too so I don’t need it and I’m not shopping my collection. I haven’t carried the black Lily as much as I thought due to Covid (hardly go out) but I know I’ll use it loads over the years. Pink just seems more wedding like and I do really love pink…
> 
> View attachment 5289974


If you love it and it is in your budget I would keep it. This can easily be worn casually too.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## doni

Belated Happy New Year ladies. Let’s hope that it is easier than the preceding ones!

I found getting off TPF for a while was as good a strategy as any to curb my fashion spending. But love to be back for a bit of good old accountable new year resolutions.

Last year I had too many resolutions. So this year I am going to make it easier on myself, limit them to 5 and rule out ideas that are good in theory but just don’t work for me (budgeting…).

So here it is:

- Don’t buy ANY fast fashion no matter what
- Take better care of my clothes: tailoring, repairs, cleaning, maintainace, etc.
- For bags: one in one out
- Increase relative weight of sustainable pre-loved/vintage spending
- Limit impulse buys to 4 a year. All the rest has to be assessed and thought through.

Now off to catch up with the posts!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Gave 2 bags away this week, sold 2 more. Guess I can get a bag in Paris guilt free. 

My H list had narrowed…IF I get sn appointment. B30, K28, Toolbox 20, Evie PM, Herbag PM Pegasse or other pattern or black. Leather? Prefer  Clemence but not picky. Colors? Black, etoupe, teal/deep blue or orange. Hardware? GHW or PHW (not picky)

If I don’t get a leather appointment, thinking maybe a YSL Sac de Jour. What other French brands/bags should I look at that would be special to buy in Paris? I thought LV, but you can buy leather LVs anywhere. Does Chanel have much other than the flaps?

Edit- never mind about Chanel. I looked on their site. Everything was too precious/fussy for me, plus I am not a fan of quilted bags.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I received the quilted lunchbox in faded blush... I have to say, perhaps it's the fact that I just worked twelve hours but I don't like it. The colour looks much peachier online. I will sadly be returning it. I'm hoping that the lime version is in... but they only have the floor model for sale. I don't know how I feel about buying the floor model either. Eugh.
> 
> I hope you've all had a lovely day.


So sorry it didn't work. But glad you don't think you have to "settle."

I wouldn't want a floor model either. Ugh.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> That bag is kinda scary….looks like a bag the lead in the movie Showgirls would carry…


That's hysterical! I almost spit out my coffee!!!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> My faves….one as a hidden-in-your-bag reminder when you feel beat up or overwhelmed, the other cuz it’s my truth AND it’s a quote from the fierce-before-it-was-a-thing, Beyonce-wishes-she-could-be-this-fierce Grace Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289635
> View attachment 5289636


I adore the Grace Jones one. Once I owned a bangle bracelet that said "Expensive, But Worth It." I wore it in the 80s (naturally!) and loved the comments it provoked.

It was only sterling silver, so eventually I sold it for not much $$$ at the same time as I sold all the suits with the shoulder pads.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> My faves….one as a hidden-in-your-bag reminder when you feel beat up or overwhelmed, the other cuz it’s my truth AND it’s a quote from the fierce-before-it-was-a-thing, Beyonce-wishes-she-could-be-this-fierce Grace Jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5289635
> View attachment 5289636


When you have a minute, @papertiger … I found the site for the Grace Jones pouch, but they don't give the dinesions of the pouch. Can you measure? No rush!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m not buying anything else wardrobe related til I get this surgery weight off.
> 
> I’m finally healed enough that I can build back to normal workouts over time. And, I’m sick of non healthy “indulgence” food. I actually crave my typical healthy foods.
> 
> I’m currently 21 lbs over my (normally easily maintained) ideal weight.  Every stitch of clothes other than a few surgery purchased yoga pants and tops fit my normal body. So, there is no reason to buy anything til I can properly evaluate what I have.
> 
> I’m thinking 4 months is reasonable for getting back to normal. Hold me accountable. I’ll check in monthly with my progress.


Best of luck! Do it at a speed that works for you. Don't push yourself to the point of frustration.

The weight WILL come off.

You WILL get stronger.

We're here for for you. Vent all you want.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Looking online, saw a Celine bag or two, several Saint Laurent (SdJ Baby and the gorgeous Manhattan line) that I liked. Looked at Chanel, Dior, Chloe, Balmain, Givenchy…nothing that spoke to me or that fit me. Where else? The more I look, the more Hermès appeals to me…


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Looking online, saw a Celine bag or two, several Saint Laurent (SdJ Baby and the gorgeous Manhattan line) that I liked. Looked at Chanel, Dior, Chloe, Balmain, Givenchy…nothing that spoke to me or that fit me. Where else? The more I look, the more Hermès appeals to me…



So many fun options! Not sure I have other French brands to recommend, other than Polene.

I do want to throw this at you… I’ve been admiring this Sac du Jour a lot lately…


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> If you’re ok with non designer straps, etsy has tons - chains, guitar, ribbon, pearl, appliquéd, rhinestone, designer style replicas, etc.



Thank you - I’ve been doing a little searching on Etsy for straps but not seeing the right thing yet. So you have any shops you’d recommend?

With this bag, what kind of specialty strap do we think would look good?


----------



## mariliz11

Finally sold my D&G listed bag. 1st sale of the year since no movement for a couple of months!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> Gave 2 bags away this week, sold 2 more. Guess I can get a bag in Paris guilt free.
> 
> My H list had narrowed…IF I get sn appointment. B30, K28, Toolbox 20, Evie PM, Herbag PM Pegasse or other pattern or black. Leather? Prefer  Clemence but not picky. Colors? Black, etoupe, teal/deep blue or orange. Hardware? GHW or PHW (not picky)
> 
> If I don’t get a leather appointment, thinking maybe a YSL Sac de Jour. What other French brands/bags should I look at that would be special to buy in Paris? I thought LV, but you can buy leather LVs anywhere. Does Chanel have much other than the flaps?
> 
> Edit- never mind about Chanel. I looked on their site. Everything was too precious/fussy for me, plus I am not a fan of quilted bags.


Perhaps Dior? I had a lovely shopping experience at the flag ship shortly before the pandemic.


----------



## mariliz11

BowieFan1971 said:


> Looking online, saw a Celine bag or two, several Saint Laurent (SdJ Baby and the gorgeous Manhattan line) that I liked. Looked at Chanel, Dior, Chloe, Balmain, Givenchy…nothing that spoke to me or that fit me. Where else? The more I look, the more Hermès appeals to me…


I’ve been through a Saint Laurent phase since October but after buying 2 new styles I might be going back to LV. They keep adding new styles every month! They’re turning into Zara haha


----------



## dcooney4

mariliz11 said:


> Finally sold my D&G listed bag. 1st sale of the year since no movement for a couple of months!


Congrats! That is awesome. I sold a green inexpensive bag so far this year. I loved it but the shade of green did not coordinate with my clothes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Grrrrrrr!    I just realized that Platinum AmEx offers a free membership to WalMart delivery. I’m not a fan of WalMart (understatement) but figured I’d give it a try.

Well, it seems the delivery person stole the order. They marked it delivered and uploaded this supposed photo of my groceries at my front door. I didn’t realize I’d moved to a WalMart parking lot.
	

		
			
		

		
	




1) AmEx needs to pick a better delivery partner for a store I actually want to shop.

2) I’m tired of tipping BEFORE a service is complete. DoorDash, UberEats, ****, etc. all want a tip before the items arrive.

3) I had to fight with WalMart for the refund. They originally only wanted to refund the cost of the groceries NOT EVEN the tax and not the tip. Make that make sense!!

4) This is the second time this week a delivery was marked completed and never arrived (the other was Target).

I’m going to give up on all these services which have never worked well (awful produce selections, missed items, etc.) and go into stores. I want to avoid Covid but I STILL don’t have groceries after two different attempts with two different stores.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

mariliz11 said:


> I’ve been through a Saint Laurent phase since October but after buying 2 new styles I might be going back to LV. They keep adding new styles every month! They’re turning into Zara haha


I’m also done with YSL for a while. I love the 2 bags I have but the brand’s overall styles seem to be a little repetitive. Thanks for the heads up on LV, I tend to forget to look at the brand.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> When you have a minute, @papertiger … I found the site for the Grace Jones pouch, but they don't give the dinesions of the pouch. Can you measure? No rush!



Mine looks slightly different. Bought from the same store but in cotton velvet. The tag on mine says 'Vanilla Fly' and measured in inches is 10.5ʼ long x 8' tall.


----------



## mariliz11

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m also done with YSL for a while. I love the 2 bags I have but the brand’s overall styles seem to be a little repetitive. Thanks for the heads up on LV, I tend to forget to look at the brand.


You’ll probably find more limited edition and seasonal items in store, as those tend to go out of stock fast online.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Grrrrrrr!    I just realized that Platinum AmEx offers a free membership to WalMart delivery. I’m not a fan of WalMart (understatement) but figured I’d give it a try.
> 
> Well, it seems the delivery person stole the order. They marked it delivered and uploaded this supposed photo of my groceries at my front door. I didn’t realize I’d moved to a WalMart parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290633
> 
> 
> 1) AmEx needs to pick a better delivery partner for a store I actually want to shop.
> 
> 2) I’m tired of tipping BEFORE a service is complete. DoorDash, UberEats, ****, etc. all want a tip before the items arrive.
> 
> 3) I had to fight with WalMart for the refund. They originally only wanted to refund the cost of the groceries NOT EVEN the tax and not the tip. Make that make sense!!
> 
> 4) This is the second time this week a delivery was marked completed and never arrived (the other was Target).
> 
> I’m going to give up on all these services which have never worked well (awful produce selections, missed items, etc.) and go into stores. I want to avoid Covid but I STILL don’t have groceries after two different attempts with two different stores.


Wow! That’s bold! It’s bad enough people steal things from your front door…now you can’t trust the delivery people either…


----------



## baghabitz34

Use the bag: Felt/flannel MJ tote


I think I’m wary of using the bag because of the material. But the corners, bottom &  handles are leather so I need to get over it!


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Mine looks slightly different. Bought from the same store but in cotton velvet. The tag on mine says 'Vanilla Fly' and measured in inches is 10.5ʼ long x 8' tall.
> 
> View attachment 5290642





ElainePG said:


> When you have a minute, @papertiger … I found the site for the Grace Jones pouch, but they don't give the dinesions of the pouch. Can you measure? No rush!



Not on the R&StG website but found the brand online. Really beautiful pouches here


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you for the support!!!  In 2021, I went from fit and healthy to bed ridden, weak, weirdly shaven head and loopy in an instant with the surgery. Then my friends and family “supported” me with yummy junk-y comfort food which has put on the pounds. I don’t feel like me. I don’t feel sparkly. And Covid is just an added yawning, relentless negative pressure.
> 
> *The good thing is I’ve finally started developing a mindfulness practice* - meditation, breath work, yoga, journaling. I did NOT enjoy *any* of that before. Now I really look forward to it each day.
> 
> Dragging myself back into the light…


One good practice I've kept up during the pandemic is meditation (oops… I almost typed "mediCAtion!"   ). No, it's mediTAtion.

I actually began meditating about 6 months before we were all locked down, using an app on my phone, and then it just made sense to continue. I meditate twice a day: before I fall asleep, sleep, and when I wake up. 

I was always someone who believed I was unable to meditate, but it's really just like any other practice; it takes time and diligence.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> One of my less than desirable traits is I’m a perfectionist. I’ve been working on this for years but it’s still a trap I can get into.
> 
> This practice is the first time I’ve embraced a journey of gentle increasing progress with nothing but self love as I proceed. So, i just picked a pretty journal, use a number of different meditation aids and enjoy beginner yoga. I honestly think learning peace and acceptance (vs being excellence and expertise oriented) through this process is the best lesson I’m learning.


Well said!


----------



## ElainePG

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5289960
> 
> My Bottega Veneta Gold knot.  Hard to capture the glow of the metal, given all the cloudy days we have here.


This is beyond gorgeous! I hate to ask this, but… do you have anyplace to wear it???


----------



## BowieFan1971

mariliz11 said:


> I’ve been through a Saint Laurent phase since October but after buying 2 new styles I might be going back to LV. They keep adding new styles every month! They’re turning into Zara haha


I don’t own any Saint Laurent, so this would be a first. It was the only brand other than Hermès that I liked a decent number of styles. The cat bags by Lanvin are gorgeous but too small. I would buy one of those. Looked at Dior…too much logo and too much quilting/cannage. Just not me…though I have heard great things about their service. I was pleasantly surprised when I stopped in my local boutique to check out the Lady D in person for a friend how welcoming, enthusiastic and just plain nice the SA was.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. It seems we’re both focusing on healing emotional / psyche as well as getting physically strong. Without being TMI, my issue is I buried / ignored childhood trauma once I got into new happy relationships as an adult.  But, burying doesn’t mean dealt with. So, now with all this time on my hands I’m finally doing the work. I’m encouraged by what I’ve read about EMDR. It builds upon the somatic based therapy that has been so helpful thus far.
> 
> Also, I have a loved one with Borderline Personality Disorder and DST has been a salvation. I avoided them until recently but hope relationship is possible now. That being said, DBT is supposed to be excellent for a number of purposes.
> 
> In any case, I’m discussing this here as mental health care is often a taboo subject and I want to encourage people to be as diligent about that as they are with physical care or finding the perfect bag.
> 
> Yes. I think some loose fit jeans would be a good bet. But, I like dresses so…


@Sparkletastic , so glad to hear you're addressing the old buried childhood traumas. It's such a shame that  it's okay to discuss physical illness, but somehow "verboten" to discuss mental health care. 

As you say, burying it doesn't mean dealing with it. Even if it's tucked away in a little padlocked box on a high shelf in a dark attic in a small cottage in the deep woods.

I'm so happy to know you've found a program that works for you.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Looking online, saw a Celine bag or two, several *Saint Laurent (SdJ Baby* and the gorgeous Manhattan line) that I liked. Looked at Chanel, Dior, Chloe, Balmain, Givenchy…nothing that spoke to me or that fit me. Where else? The more I look, the more Hermès appeals to me…


FWIW, I bought the SDJ Baby on impulse at the YSL boutique near me because I fell in love with it, and ended up selling it 6 months later because it weighed a TON. The only good news is that Yoogi's bought it back for very nearly what I paid for it. But I definitely felt silly! 

On the other hand, you're much taller than me, and most likely stronger, so the SdJ might be perfect for you. You might just want to give it a test, fully loaded.

You are gonna have sooooooo much fun in Paris!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Grrrrrrr!    I just realized that Platinum AmEx offers a free membership to WalMart delivery. I’m not a fan of WalMart (understatement) but figured I’d give it a try.
> 
> Well, it seems the delivery person stole the order. They marked it delivered and uploaded this supposed photo of my groceries at my front door. I didn’t realize I’d moved to a WalMart parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290633
> 
> 
> 1) AmEx needs to pick a better delivery partner for a store I actually want to shop.
> 
> 2) I’m tired of tipping BEFORE a service is complete. DoorDash, UberEats, ****, etc. all want a tip before the items arrive.
> 
> 3) I had to fight with WalMart for the refund. They originally only wanted to refund the cost of the groceries NOT EVEN the tax and not the tip. Make that make sense!!
> 
> 4) This is the second time this week a delivery was marked completed and never arrived (the other was Target).
> 
> I’m going to give up on all these services which have never worked well (awful produce selections, missed items, etc.) and go into stores. I want to avoid Covid but I STILL don’t have groceries after two different attempts with two different stores.


This is TERRIBLE!!! 

Mr. PG and I occasionally use dinner delivery services, tip VERY well,and I've never had a problem. But I've stopped using Instacart. Instead I go to my local supermarket once a week at 7:30 AM, along with all other old, masked, triple-vaccinated people.   (Of course, this is California, and we have a mask mandate, so that helps).

I'm in & out in 30 minutes. Not completely safe, but needs must.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Mine looks slightly different. Bought from the same store but in cotton velvet. The tag on mine says 'Vanilla Fly' and measured in inches is 10.5ʼ long x 8' tall.
> 
> View attachment 5290642


Pretty! But too large for my small handbags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

mariliz11 said:


> You’ll probably find more limited edition and seasonal items in store, as those tend to go out of stock fast online.


Good to know. Are the LE and seasonal items listed and identified as such on site? If it’s sold out onsite, can they do a store search so I can call and purchase? TIA for the intel.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t own any Saint Laurent, so this would be a first. It was the only brand other than Hermès that I liked a decent number of styles. The cat bags by Lanvin are gorgeous but too small. I would buy one of those. Looked at Dior…too much logo and too much quilting/cannage. Just not me…though I have heard great things about their service. I was pleasantly surprised when I stopped in my local boutique to check out the Lady D in person for a friend how welcoming, enthusiastic and just plain nice the SA was.


Current Dior isn’t my cup of tea for the reasons you mentioned. I miss some of the sleek bags from previous seasons like the Bar and Diorever.  But, you’re right. I’ve shopped in Dior in several continents and regardless of location or culture,  the in store experience is wonderful.

Perhaps LV? I’m not knowledgeable on the shopping approach hence my questions above. But, it could be an option.


ElainePG said:


> @Sparkletastic , so glad to hear you're addressing the old buried childhood traumas. It's such a shame that  it's okay to discuss physical illness, but somehow "verboten" to discuss mental health care.
> 
> As you say, burying it doesn't mean dealing with it. Even if it's tucked away in a little padlocked box on a high shelf in a dark attic in a small cottage in the deep woods.
> 
> I'm so happy to know you've found a program that works for you.


Thank you. I’m definitely in progress which is why I’m hoping the EMDR will be fruitful as I continue the journey.


ElainePG said:


> FWIW, I bought the SDJ Baby on impulse at the YSL boutique near me because I fell in love with it, and ended up selling it 6 months later because it weighed a TON. The only good news is that Yoogi's bought it back for very nearly what I paid for it. But I definitely felt silly!
> 
> On the other hand, you're much taller than me, and most likely stronger, so the SdJ might be perfect for you. You might just want to give it a test, fully loaded.
> 
> You are gonna have sooooooo much fun in Paris!!!!


Didn’t they remove the lining in the SDJ at some point to lighten it?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## mariliz11

Sparkletastic said:


> Good to know. Are the LE and seasonal items listed and identified as such on site? If it’s sold out onsite, can they do a store search so I can call and purchase? TIA for the intel.


yep exactly!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> FWIW, I bought the SDJ Baby on impulse at the YSL boutique near me because I fell in love with it, and ended up selling it 6 months later because it weighed a TON. The only good news is that Yoogi's bought it back for very nearly what I paid for it. But I definitely felt silly!
> 
> On the other hand, you're much taller than me, and most likely stronger, so the SdJ might be perfect for you. You might just want to give it a test, fully loaded.
> 
> You are gonna have sooooooo much fun in Paris!!!!


Thanks for the heads up! I don’t carry anything heavy, but every bit adds up. I have always thought it is a pretty bag. I may go check it out here  in person to look/touch/hold/etc if I can, since I am going by pictures and dimensions. I am sooooo excited to see Paris!!!!! Squeeeee!!!!!! That is one of the reasons I am doing pre-shopping online, so I can get my special bag but still have time to see the sights.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Good to know. Are the LE and seasonal items listed and identified as such on site? If it’s sold out onsite, can they do a store search so I can call and purchase? TIA for the intel.
> Current Dior isn’t my cup of tea for the reasons you mentioned. I miss some of the sleek bags from previous seasons like the Bar and Diorever.  But, you’re right. I’ve shopped in Dior in several continents and regardless of location or culture,  the in store experience is wonderful.
> 
> Perhaps LV? I’m not knowledgeable on the shopping approach hence my questions above. But, it could be an option.
> Thank you. I’m definitely in progress which is why I’m hoping the EMDR will be fruitful as I continue the journey.
> Didn’t they remove the lining in the SDJ at some point to lighten it?


I might look at LV too, though it is the brand I have the most of so I was hoping for something different. Or perfect (like a Toolbox 20) or something I will never get a chance to buy in the boutique again (like a B or K). It was my backup in case I did not get an H appointment or find anything else. They would probably have a bigger selection of leather in Paris than I can see here. They do have some cute styles in leather…almost too many styles to choose from.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Pretty! But too large for my small handbags.



 

 I tried to be clever and translate for US citizens. 

I'm so used to cm here, I dd a reverse Spinal Tap 'Stonehenge' prop mistake when they wrote mini inches instead of awe-inspiring feet. 

Reading back I wrote * '  *instead of*  " . Not surprised the pouch would be too big for your bags,* 10 foot by 8 foot would be too big for any bag


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Gave 2 bags away this week, sold 2 more. Guess I can get a bag in Paris guilt free.
> 
> My H list had narrowed…IF I get sn appointment. B30, K28, Toolbox 20, Evie PM, Herbag PM Pegasse or other pattern or black. Leather? Prefer  Clemence but not picky. Colors? Black, etoupe, teal/deep blue or orange. Hardware? GHW or PHW (not picky)
> 
> If I don’t get a leather appointment, thinking maybe a YSL Sac de Jour. What other French brands/bags should I look at that would be special to buy in Paris? I thought LV, but you can buy leather LVs anywhere. Does Chanel have much other than the flaps?
> 
> Edit- never mind about Chanel. I looked on their site. Everything was too precious/fussy for me, plus I am not a fan of quilted bags.



Polene. It's contemporary, not premier, but it has the quality of premier imo. And they only have stores in Paris, so visiting there is only time you can visit the boutique.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Grrrrrrr!    I just realized that Platinum AmEx offers a free membership to WalMart delivery. I’m not a fan of WalMart (understatement) but figured I’d give it a try.
> 
> Well, it seems the delivery person stole the order. They marked it delivered and uploaded this supposed photo of my groceries at my front door. I didn’t realize I’d moved to a WalMart parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290633
> 
> 
> 1) AmEx needs to pick a better delivery partner for a store I actually want to shop.
> 
> 2) I’m tired of tipping BEFORE a service is complete. DoorDash, UberEats, ****, etc. all want a tip before the items arrive.
> 
> 3) I had to fight with WalMart for the refund. They originally only wanted to refund the cost of the groceries NOT EVEN the tax and not the tip. Make that make sense!!
> 
> 4) This is the second time this week a delivery was marked completed and never arrived (the other was Target).
> 
> I’m going to give up on all these services which have never worked well (awful produce selections, missed items, etc.) and go into stores. I want to avoid Covid but I STILL don’t have groceries after two different attempts with two different stores.


I'm sorry this happened to you,  but I've used Walmart.com a lot during last year(and started to use it again recently)  for groceries and necessities and I've never come across issues with refunds when they made mistakes.
Quality is another thing.
But overall,  everything was resolved smoothly and efficiently!
Sometimes delivery was faster than expected as well.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Not on the R&StG website but found the brand online. Really beautiful pouches here


Thank you. You're right… the velvet pouches are stunning!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Didn’t they *remove the lining* in the SDJ at some point to lighten it?


They might have. The one I owned was lined with suede. If it had been unlined it would have helped a LOT. (Then again, it wouldn't have been as luxurious…)


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I tried to be clever and translate for US citizens.
> 
> I'm so used to cm here, I dd a reverse Spinal Tap 'Stonehenge' prop mistake when they wrote mini inches instead of awe-inspiring feet.
> 
> Reading back I wrote * '  *instead of*  " . Not surprised the pouch would be too big for your bags,* 10 foot by 8 foot would be too big for any bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290831


Spinal Tap is one of those movies I watch every couple of years. The Stonehenge prop scene is one of my faves!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> I tried to be clever and translate for US citizens.
> 
> I'm so used to cm here, I dd a reverse Spinal Tap 'Stonehenge' prop mistake when they wrote mini inches instead of awe-inspiring feet.
> 
> Reading back I wrote * '  *instead of*  " . Not surprised the pouch would be too big for your bags,* 10 foot by 8 foot would be too big for any bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290831


OMG!!!!        
That scene is hysterical! LOVE that movie!


----------



## inkfade

baghabitz34 said:


> Use the bag: Felt/flannel MJ tote
> View attachment 5290649
> 
> I think I’m wary of using the bag because of the material. But the corners, bottom &  handles are leather so I need to get over it!



Is the lettering embroidered? I had the summer tote but sold it because the lettering came unraveled once. I was able to fix it, but sold it right after because I didn't want to deal with the lettering coming undone.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ElainePG said:


> This is beyond gorgeous! I hate to ask this, but… do you have anyplace to wear it???


Good question!  I bought this a couple months ago to have something to carry to weddings or formal events (Even pre-covid, I didn't have very many such events, especially formal ones to go to, but when I did get the opportunity to go or was invited, I felt like I didn't have an appropriate clutch to carry.)  

Now of course we are in covid times, and as I mentioned in another post, this does feel like a somewhat impractical purchase for these times.  But @880 had some interesting styling tips to wear this casually, and I'm excited to try those.  Just waiting a bit for the covid case numbers to come down here, and for the weather to warm up a bit before I venture forth to meet friends or eat out.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Good question!  I bought this a couple months ago to have something to carry to weddings or formal events (Even pre-covid, I didn't have very many such events, especially formal ones to go to, but when I did get the opportunity to go or was invited, I felt like I didn't have an appropriate clutch to carry.)
> 
> Now of course we are in covid times, and as I mentioned in another post, this does feel like a somewhat impractical purchase for these times.  But @880 had some interesting styling tips to wear this casually, and I'm excited to try those.  Just waiting a bit for the covid case numbers to come down here, and for the weather to warm up a bit before I venture forth to meet friends or eat out.


You can just play dress up in front of the mirror for now. Take a selfie when you put together an outfit you love. That way when you do have somewhere to go , you will remember the look.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> I might look at LV too, though it is the brand I have the most of so I was hoping for something different. Or perfect (like a Toolbox 20) or something I will never get a chance to buy in the boutique again (like a B or K). It was my backup in case I did not get an H appointment or find anything else. They would probably have a bigger selection of leather in Paris than I can see here. They do have some cute styles in leather…almost too many styles to choose from.



@BowieFan1971, if you get the appt, and you are so inclined, you could ask if Paris flagship has any current exclusives. When I was in Milan they had a kelly wristlet mens bag with a special Milan illustration on it (i did not love it esp for 7K+ euro and passed)

i have only rarely been treated with courtesy at any LV boutique, so always hesitate to go in.

i fele like i am really susceptible to persuasion, impulsive purchases, and FOMO, though, so it’s best for me (and my wallet) to stick with home SAs who know what I have; what looks good; and what I like.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Grrrrrrr!    I just realized that Platinum AmEx offers a free membership to WalMart delivery. I’m not a fan of WalMart (understatement) but figured I’d give it a try.
> 
> Well, it seems the delivery person stole the order. They marked it delivered and uploaded this supposed photo of my groceries at my front door. I didn’t realize I’d moved to a WalMart parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290633
> 
> 
> 1) AmEx needs to pick a better delivery partner for a store I actually want to shop.
> 
> 2) I’m tired of tipping BEFORE a service is complete. DoorDash, UberEats, ****, etc. all want a tip before the items arrive.
> 
> 3) I had to fight with WalMart for the refund. They originally only wanted to refund the cost of the groceries NOT EVEN the tax and not the tip. Make that make sense!!
> 
> 4) This is the second time this week a delivery was marked completed and never arrived (the other was Target).
> 
> I’m going to give up on all these services which have never worked well (awful produce selections, missed items, etc.) and go into stores. I want to avoid Covid but I STILL don’t have groceries after two different attempts with two different stores.



Ugh I’m so sorry this happened to you! That sucks. What about just grocery order pickup? We did that at Whole Foods and it worked out.



BowieFan1971 said:


> I was pleasantly surprised when I stopped in my local boutique to check out the Lady D in person for a friend how welcoming, enthusiastic and just plain nice the SA was.



Agreed - my local Dior boutique had really friendly SAs also. I wish I liked the Lady D more but I just can’t bring myself to do it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I don’t carry anything heavy, but every bit adds up. I have always thought it is a pretty bag. I may go check it out here  in person to look/touch/hold/etc if I can, since I am going by pictures and dimensions. I am sooooo excited to see Paris!!!!! Squeeeee!!!!!! That is one of the reasons I am doing pre-shopping online, so I can get my special bag but still have time to see the sights.


What about Moynat and Delvaux as French luxury brands? I love some of the Moynat bags, although they discontinued a bag that I have coveted for a long time (the Pauline).


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I say keep the Madison.     Black is a classic that is great to have in your wardrobe, but the pink is a happy color and the design is classic, so you can use it for a long time.





JenJBS said:


> It's a lovely color!   I think you'll regret it if you don't get it. And you already have planned events to wear it to. I vote to get it. After all, this Thread isn't about having a total Ban on buying new bags.





dcooney4 said:


> If you love it and it is in your budget I would keep it. This can easily be worn casually too.





880 said:


> @Katinahat, +1 on the pink bag


Thanks for all the helpful thoughts. I’m definitely going to keep it. I love pink and the combination of the gunmetal hardware works well for me. I know I’ll carry it for the wedding and other events. I’ve got several other pink bags but all quite different shades and styles. It makes me happy to carry such a cheery colour!


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> What about Moynat and Delvaux as French luxury brands? I love some of the Moynat bags, although they discontinued a bag that I have coveted for a long time (the Pauline).



Delvaux have many shops in France, Paris included but it's a very famous Belgium brand. 

Goyard, Faure le Page, Le Tanneur, Longchamps, Perrin and so many others are French, @BowieFan1971 will be spoilt for choice (if she chooses).


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> You can just play dress up in front of the mirror for now. Take a selfie when you put together an outfit you love. That way when you do have somewhere to go , you will remember the look.


Thanks for the great suggestion!  Agree that this preparation makes it easy to pull together an outfit when the time comes, whenever that will be.

@BowieFan1971, I know they are not really known for their bags, but Cartier had some wonderful designs:  the Cartier Guirlande, and the C de Cartier top handled bag.  They are both unavailable anymore on the US site but might be available in Paris.  The Guirlande lends itself to more of an evening bag style (although you could do day to evening if you picked one of the larger sizes).  The C de Cartier is more of a day time bag.   I was eyeing those bags off and on, but now they are no longer available here.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. It seems we’re both focusing on healing emotional / psyche as well as getting physically strong. Without being TMI, my issue is I buried / ignored childhood trauma once I got into new happy relationships as an adult.  But, burying doesn’t mean dealt with. So, now with all this time on my hands I’m finally doing the work. I’m encouraged by what I’ve read about EMDR. It builds upon the somatic based therapy that has been so helpful thus far.
> 
> Also, I have a loved one with Borderline Personality Disorder and DST has been a salvation. I avoided them until recently but hope relationship is possible now. That being said, DBT is supposed to be excellent for a number of purposes.
> 
> In any case, I’m discussing this here as mental health care is often a taboo subject and I want to encourage people to be as diligent about that as they are with physical care or finding the perfect bag.
> 
> Yes. I think some loose fit jeans would be a good bet. But, I like dresses so…


You are so right! I have massive  respect for your openness and your approach to recovery. Well done for your strength to put yourself in a better position. I am beginning to be more open with others, sharing some of my trauma story, promoting positive mental health and self care strategies. 

The joy I’d lost is coming back and I’m finally realising what happened made me the person I am today. 

Good luck with your continued journey.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> @BowieFan1971,
> i have only rarely been treated with courtesy at any LV boutique, so always hesitate to go in.
> 
> i fele like i am really susceptible to persuasion, impulsive purchases, and FOMO, though, so it’s best for me (and my wallet) to stick with home SAs who know what I have; what looks good; and what I like.





Jereni said:


> Agreed - my local Dior boutique had really friendly SAs also. I wish I liked the Lady D more but I just can’t bring myself to do it.


Very jealous of you having a SA who knows you do well. Not something I’ve ever experienced but sounds lovely. I think because I buy online quite a lot especially in sales. I once went into LV near where I live and the SA was very courteous showing me a Neverfull that I didn’t buy and not pressurising me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Use the bag #2- Out to dinner with DH, navy Ferragamo Boston bag


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thanks for the great suggestion!  Agree that this preparation makes it easy to pull together an outfit when the time comes, whenever that will be.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, I know they are not really known for their bags, but Cartier had some wonderful designs:  the Cartier Guirlande, and the C de Cartier top handled bag.  They are both unavailable anymore on the US site but might be available in Paris.  The Guirlande lends itself to more of an evening bag style (although you could do day to evening if you picked one of the larger sizes).  The C de Cartier is more of a day time bag.   I was eyeing those bags off and on, but now they are no longer available here.


I looked at Cartier. Will look again.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Delvaux have many shops in France, Paris included but it's a very famous Belgium brand.
> 
> Goyard, Faure le Page, Le Tanneur, Longchamps, Perrin and so many others are French, @BowieFan1971 will be spoilt for choice (if she chooses).


Looked at Goyard and Longchamp…nope. Saw 2-3 bags with Le Tannuer I like and saved their boutique addresses near the hotel. Will look at the other two…as well as Moynat. I ruled Delvaux out- not French- and Polene- not my style/size fit.


----------



## SakuraSakura

This is the Kate Spade skirt by the way. While I was hoping to purchase the whole set I feel like just the skirt gives me so many options! POCKETS TOO!

i hope everybody is doing okay!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t own any Saint Laurent, so this would be a first. It was the only brand other than Hermès that I liked a decent number of styles. The cat bags by Lanvin are gorgeous but too small. I would buy one of those. Looked at Dior…too much logo and too much quilting/cannage. Just not me…though I have heard great things about their service. I was pleasantly surprised when I stopped in my local boutique to check out the Lady D in person for a friend how welcoming, enthusiastic and just plain nice the SA was.


Dior SAs are nice all over the world in my limited experience. And they seem to be nice and friendly in the same kind of way, which makes me think their customer training is somewhat uniform. There are a lot of dior bags at different price points. @Jereni, there are lots of other bags than LD, though it seems that smaller boutiques dont have as full an assortment as flagships. I like the St. honore; 30 Montaigne box, two that come to mind. There are also limited edition; art bags; and custom. And some of the book totes are gorgeous; some over the top; others girly and frilly. Here are two I tried on recently (I prefer dark tones






I never thought much of delvaux until I actually went in. Very nice staff and gorgeous, high quality product with some whimsy. same with Moynat, but unlike many tpfers, I’m not a rejane fan. The Gabrielle and the Gabby are Moynat versions of the kelly, if I recall correctly. And Moynat does do beautiful structured bags like a cube etc. here’s a delvaux (my pic doesn’t do it Justice
And my favorite sun glass cases from valextra, a brand which is not always easy to find in the US.



IMO, my highest quality bag is from Duret.com. He has a tiny storefront in Paris and his workshop is outside of Paris. everything is hand stitched and he is amazing. DH loves his belts. But, as it’s all custom, it’s a lengthy process; you cannot  just buy a bag. You sit, you discuss what you want, and he tells you what he thinks. You pick everything from type of skin; choose a hide (H tannery); stitching etc etc. and then he will send you videos of the craftsman cutting, piecing and sewing your bag, step by step. Suede finished  crocodile belt and Buffalo Dalmatian bag





don’t forget Paris is also where you can find amazing fragrance; clothing; fripperies; items for the home; comestibles. There are still local neighborhood shops and smaller designers. There are French sunglasses.

and, of course, don’t forget vintage Shops (collectors square for leather) but also shops for RTW. Fun to visit didier ludot in palais royale and many other places. Years ago, I used to like the area around Place de Vosges for little shops.

@Katinahat, I prefer to buy in person, so I get a sense of how a designer meshes with my own personal taste; and to see the specific item before purchase. I also only Shop where I feel comfy and welcomed. The good part is the SAs get to know me:0; and I love what I buy, so I almost never need to return stuff. When I used to buy more on sale, I found myself making compromises and regretting some purchases. Of course, ideally one could buy mindfully and on sale lol

i do think as a general rule, chanel boutique is more friendly than hermes, but dior is far and away the friendliest. I have had less good service in department store leased spaces for these designers, and even in malls, than in stand alone boutiques.
L
and, of course the orginal Pierre herme for cannele, gateau Breton, kouige Aman, macarons. And fauchon, Laduree , Angelina
and fabulous Lebanese and Vietnamese food too

and amazing pans for the kitchen

Dior and chanel fragrances are more expensive in france bc (I am sure I am butchering this explanation) the water used as filler is potable and more expensive and the ingredients are better. Of course Guerlain and Caron. (Caron used to have urn fragrances where you could chose your size and type, and you could even buy special perfume bottles. And Fragonard. There are some exclusives to France. Jovoy is a wonderful perfumer (there are a few others too) Frederic Malle is french. I believe his uncle may have been Dior, not sure. And there are also independent perfumers And chocolates. Special shops for coffee and tea. Mustard. gelato. Cheese.

and, don’t forget for the cost of a premier leather bag, you could also peek into VCA and other jewelers. . . Dior does beautiful fine jewelry. For 6800 usd in the US, there was this wonderful gold bracelet, unique. Under the radar.


beyond, Hermes and Etro etc. there are wonderful silks and cashmeres.  Etc.

and of course, plenty to do, if you do not want to shop lol

forhot to add: if all else fails there is always CDG airport duty free


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Very jealous of you having a SA who knows you do well. Not something I’ve ever experienced but sounds lovely. I think because I buy online quite a lot especially in sales. I once went into LV near where I live and the SA was very courteous showing me a Neverfull that I didn’t buy and not pressurising me.



Oh I only have an SA who knows me well at Chanel. I went into Dior all of twice. They were really nice both times though, and I’d go back if there was a bag I was serious about.

I do feel lucky that so many luxury brands have boutiques here (DC). I wish Fendi did - they’re one of the few that don’t (of the brands I love). But it’s probably for the best, or I’d own a lot of Fendi bags…


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Use the bag #2- Out to dinner with DH, navy Ferragamo Boston bag
> View attachment 5290997



Gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Grrrrrrr!    I just realized that Platinum AmEx offers a free membership to WalMart delivery. I’m not a fan of WalMart (understatement) but figured I’d give it a try.
> 
> Well, it seems the delivery person stole the order. They marked it delivered and uploaded this supposed photo of my groceries at my front door. I didn’t realize I’d moved to a WalMart parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290633
> 
> 
> 1) AmEx needs to pick a better delivery partner for a store I actually want to shop.
> 
> 2) I’m tired of tipping BEFORE a service is complete. DoorDash, UberEats, ****, etc. all want a tip before the items arrive.
> 
> 3) I had to fight with WalMart for the refund. They originally only wanted to refund the cost of the groceries NOT EVEN the tax and not the tip. Make that make sense!!
> 
> 4) This is the second time this week a delivery was marked completed and never arrived (the other was Target).
> 
> I’m going to give up on all these services which have never worked well (awful produce selections, missed items, etc.) and go into stores. I want to avoid Covid but I STILL don’t have groceries after two different attempts with two different stores.


That's a shame! I've never had a problem except that twice I've gotten 2 orders that weren't mine. There was no way I could find out whose orders they were because there was nothing marked on the bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> This is the Kate Spade skirt by the way. While I was hoping to purchase the whole set I feel like just the skirt gives me so many options! POCKETS TOO!
> 
> i hope everybody is doing okay!


Love this!!!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I don’t carry anything heavy, but every bit adds up. I have always thought it is a pretty bag. I may go check it out here  in person to look/touch/hold/etc if I can, since I am going by pictures and dimensions. I am sooooo excited to see Paris!!!!! Squeeeee!!!!!! That is one of the reasons I am doing pre-shopping online, so I can get my special bag but still have time to see the sights.


We honeymooned in Paris. Too bad I wasn't into handbags at the time. I totally missed out on the shopping.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Use the bag #2- Out to dinner with DH, navy Ferragamo Boston bag
> View attachment 5290997


This is a beautiful bag!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> This is a beautiful bag!


The details in this bag are amazing and set it apart. It’s just cool! It unzips beyond the opening (and the end of the zip snaps down so keeps the lines) and the sides pull apart from the top, so you have full access to the bag. The zip pull hooks into a closure to keep it secure. There is a key ring that hooks onto the inside of the bag to keep your keys handy and out of the bottom of your purse. A woman must have designed this! Don’t know why they are repeating two pics…


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> The details in this bag are amazing and set it apart. It’s just cool! It unzips beyond the opening (and the end of the zip snaps down so keeps the lines) and the sides pull apart from the top, so you have full access to the bag. The zip pull hooks into a closure to keep it secure. There is a key ring that hooks onto the inside of the bag to keep your keys handy and out of the bottom of your purse. A woman must have designed this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291136
> View attachment 5291137
> View attachment 5291136
> View attachment 5291137
> View attachment 5291138
> View attachment 5291139
> View attachment 5291140


Thanks for the additional pictures! I like it even more now. I love how wide it opens.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Use the bag #2- Out to dinner with DH, navy Ferragamo Boston bag
> View attachment 5290997


Lovin' the hardware on this bag!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> This is the Kate Spade skirt by the way. While I was hoping to purchase the whole set I feel like just the skirt gives me so many options! POCKETS TOO!
> 
> i hope everybody is doing okay!


FABulous skirt! And I agree with you that just the skirt is enough… the whole outfit might be too "costume-y" a look. But the skirt could be styled so many different ways!


----------



## dramaprincess713

I am late to this, but I hope I can still join! I definitely need some help in sticking even partially to my resolutions!

*1. *I know I'm copying this one, but edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful. The challenge is that I love and find SO many things beautiful, so I'm actually not sure HOW I'm going to do this. Plus, I definitely have bags I want to purchase, but overall, I hope that for me this means downsizing and ending up with an overall lower number of bags. I have nearly 50, and I really really do love them, but it's too many. I KNOW I would feel better with a lower number, but I really don't know how to figure out what to get rid of when I really love them all. 
*2. *Curate my wardrobe for my current lifestyle, but also elevate it. I've been WFH for almost the whole pandemic, and even when I returned in-person this past fall, it was only 1-2 days a week and not even for full days. Plus, I'm currently searching for a new job and one of my requirements is that it is a fully-remote position. Thus, I have a whole wardrobe full of dresses and office wear that are unlikely to get much use for the foreseeable future. At the same time though, I have gotten SO used to wearing leggings and joggers every day, and most days, I don't even put on a top unless I need to jump on a Zoom meeting. (I'm a new mom - baby is almost 9 months old, and I'm still breastfeeding. I've found it's just easier to hang out in a nursing bra all day so I do.) I don't even mind the leggings/joggers every day, but I feel like I need to find a way to elevate my overall style, even if it is just leggings and joggers because I kind of feel like a slob. Again though, I have no clue HOW to do this!
*3. *Shop mindfully! I have noticed that I'm still shopping like I'm living my pre-baby, working in-person life. Just the other day, I bought a off-the-shoulder sweater that is adorable and that I really like but is not nursing-friendly and realistically, I have no where and no reason to wear it. And of course, now that it's in my possession, I want to keep it, even though I know it may sit in my dresser unworn or possibly worn only once or twice. If I was mindful and never purchased it in the first place, it would be a non-issue. I really need to start shopping for the life I'm living now - not the life I used to live or the life I think I might be living in 5 years. 

And, just a bit of insight that struck me as I was writing this - I've just realized my issue isn't really curating my bags and wardrobe to things I love. My bag collection and wardrobe is FULL of thing I love. My issue is that many of the things I love don't get a lot of use because they don't really fit my day-to-day lifestyle. I adore my navy lace mini dress with the goofy skirt, but I wore it once to a wedding. I love my YSL Uptown pouch, but I've actually never even used it because I bought it intending to use it as a clutch and the COVID happened and I certainly wasn't going anywhere I needed a nice clutch. So, I guess my challenge is going to be getting really tough with myself and letting go of things I love but don't get much use (which is going to be SO SO hard - I honestly don't know if I'll be able to do it!) or finding a way to incorporate these things into my lifestyle.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dramaprincess713 said:


> I am late to this, but I hope I can still join! I definitely need some help in sticking even partially to my resolutions!
> 
> *1. *I know I'm copying this one, but edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful. The challenge is that I love and find SO many things beautiful, so I'm actually not sure HOW I'm going to do this. Plus, I definitely have bags I want to purchase, but overall, I hope that for me this means downsizing and ending up with an overall lower number of bags. I have nearly 50, and I really really do love them, but it's too many. I KNOW I would feel better with a lower number, but I really don't know how to figure out what to get rid of when I really love them all.
> *2. *Curate my wardrobe for my current lifestyle, but also elevate it. I've been WFH for almost the whole pandemic, and even when I returned in-person this past fall, it was only 1-2 days a week and not even for full days. Plus, I'm currently searching for a new job and one of my requirements is that it is a fully-remote position. Thus, I have a whole wardrobe full of dresses and office wear that are unlikely to get much use for the foreseeable future. At the same time though, I have gotten SO used to wearing leggings and joggers every day, and most days, I don't even put on a top unless I need to jump on a Zoom meeting. (I'm a new mom - baby is almost 9 months old, and I'm still breastfeeding. I've found it's just easier to hang out in a nursing bra all day so I do.) I don't even mind the leggings/joggers every day, but I feel like I need to find a way to elevate my overall style, even if it is just leggings and joggers because I kind of feel like a slob. Again though, I have no clue HOW to do this!
> *3. *Shop mindfully! I have noticed that I'm still shopping like I'm living my pre-baby, working in-person life. Just the other day, I bought a off-the-shoulder sweater that is adorable and that I really like but is not nursing-friendly and realistically, I have no where and no reason to wear it. And of course, now that it's in my possession, I want to keep it, even though I know it may sit in my dresser unworn or possibly worn only once or twice. If I was mindful and never purchased it in the first place, it would be a non-issue. I really need to start shopping for the life I'm living now - not the life I used to live or the life I think I might be living in 5 years.
> 
> And, just a bit of insight that struck me as I was writing this - I've just realized my issue isn't really curating my bags and wardrobe to things I love. My bag collection and wardrobe is FULL of thing I love. My issue is that many of the things I love don't get a lot of use because they don't really fit my day-to-day lifestyle. I adore my navy lace mini dress with the goofy skirt, but I wore it once to a wedding. I love my YSL Uptown pouch, but I've actually never even used it because I bought it intending to use it as a clutch and the COVID happened and I certainly wasn't going anywhere I needed a nice clutch. So, I guess my challenge is going to be getting really tough with myself and letting go of things I love but don't get much use (which is going to be SO SO hard - I honestly don't know if I'll be able to do it!) or finding a way to incorporate these things into my lifestyle.


All of us have done, or are in the process of doing, this. Let us know how we can help.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> I am late to this, but I hope I can still join! I definitely need some help in sticking even partially to my resolutions!
> 
> *1. *I know I'm copying this one, but edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful. The challenge is that I love and find SO many things beautiful, so I'm actually not sure HOW I'm going to do this. Plus, I definitely have bags I want to purchase, but overall, I hope that for me this means downsizing and ending up with an overall lower number of bags. I have nearly 50, and I really really do love them, but it's too many. I KNOW I would feel better with a lower number, but I really don't know how to figure out what to get rid of when I really love them all.
> *2. *Curate my wardrobe for my current lifestyle, but also elevate it. I've been WFH for almost the whole pandemic, and even when I returned in-person this past fall, it was only 1-2 days a week and not even for full days. Plus, I'm currently searching for a new job and one of my requirements is that it is a fully-remote position. Thus, I have a whole wardrobe full of dresses and office wear that are unlikely to get much use for the foreseeable future. At the same time though, I have gotten SO used to wearing leggings and joggers every day, and most days, I don't even put on a top unless I need to jump on a Zoom meeting. (I'm a new mom - baby is almost 9 months old, and I'm still breastfeeding. I've found it's just easier to hang out in a nursing bra all day so I do.) I don't even mind the leggings/joggers every day, but I feel like I need to find a way to elevate my overall style, even if it is just leggings and joggers because I kind of feel like a slob. Again though, I have no clue HOW to do this!
> *3. *Shop mindfully! I have noticed that I'm still shopping like I'm living my pre-baby, working in-person life. Just the other day, I bought a off-the-shoulder sweater that is adorable and that I really like but is not nursing-friendly and realistically, I have no where and no reason to wear it. And of course, now that it's in my possession, I want to keep it, even though I know it may sit in my dresser unworn or possibly worn only once or twice. If I was mindful and never purchased it in the first place, it would be a non-issue. I really need to start shopping for the life I'm living now - not the life I used to live or the life I think I might be living in 5 years.
> 
> And, just a bit of insight that struck me as I was writing this - I've just realized my issue isn't really curating my bags and wardrobe to things I love. My bag collection and wardrobe is FULL of thing I love. My issue is that many of the things I love don't get a lot of use because they don't really fit my day-to-day lifestyle. I adore my navy lace mini dress with the goofy skirt, but I wore it once to a wedding. I love my YSL Uptown pouch, but I've actually never even used it because I bought it intending to use it as a clutch and the COVID happened and I certainly wasn't going anywhere I needed a nice clutch. So, I guess my challenge is going to be getting really tough with myself and letting go of things I love but don't get much use (which is going to be SO SO hard - I honestly don't know if I'll be able to do it!) or finding a way to incorporate these things into my lifestyle.


I'm glad you are still nursing. I nursed my kids for about a year each; the last one almost 18 months because I didn't want to stop! (the reason I stopped was because my daughter had learned how to say "nursing" and I was afraid she was going to say it in public!) One of the best things about it was that I could eat as much as I wanted and still lose weight!

Keep in mind you won't be nursing forever so things that don't fit into your lifestyle now may do so in the future. Take your time in reducing your collection. Maybe you'll use your bags enough that some will just wear out.

I hope you find a job that is remote full time. I wish that was an option when I was working. My son has always worked remotely - one of the benefits of being an independent contractor. My older daughter has to go into the office a few days a week but that is understandable since she is a lawyer. Of course she has to go to court in person. My other daughter's work is trying to make them come back into the office, even though it is cheaper to have everyone work at home. Their reasoning is that it isn't fair to let the people who can do their jobs remotely stay home when there are others whose jobs have to be done in the office.


----------



## 880

dramaprincess713 said:


> I am late to this, but I hope I can still join! I definitely need some help in sticking even partially to my resolutions!
> 
> *1. *I know I'm copying this one, but edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful. The challenge is that I love and find SO many things beautiful, so I'm actually not sure HOW I'm going to do this. Plus, I definitely have bags I want to purchase, but overall, I hope that for me this means downsizing and ending up with an overall lower number of bags. I have nearly 50, and I really really do love them, but it's too many. I KNOW I would feel better with a lower number, but I really don't know how to figure out what to get rid of when I really love them all.
> *2. *Curate my wardrobe for my current lifestyle, but also elevate it. I've been WFH for almost the whole pandemic, and even when I returned in-person this past fall, it was only 1-2 days a week and not even for full days. Plus, I'm currently searching for a new job and one of my requirements is that it is a fully-remote position. Thus, I have a whole wardrobe full of dresses and office wear that are unlikely to get much use for the foreseeable future. At the same time though, I have gotten SO used to wearing leggings and joggers every day, and most days, I don't even put on a top unless I need to jump on a Zoom meeting. (I'm a new mom - baby is almost 9 months old, and I'm still breastfeeding. I've found it's just easier to hang out in a nursing bra all day so I do.) I don't even mind the leggings/joggers every day, but I feel like I need to find a way to elevate my overall style, even if it is just leggings and joggers because I kind of feel like a slob. Again though, I have no clue HOW to do this!
> *3. *Shop mindfully! I have noticed that I'm still shopping like I'm living my pre-baby, working in-person life. Just the other day, I bought a off-the-shoulder sweater that is adorable and that I really like but is not nursing-friendly and realistically, I have no where and no reason to wear it. And of course, now that it's in my possession, I want to keep it, even though I know it may sit in my dresser unworn or possibly worn only once or twice. If I was mindful and never purchased it in the first place, it would be a non-issue. I really need to start shopping for the life I'm living now - not the life I used to live or the life I think I might be living in 5 years.
> 
> And, just a bit of insight that struck me as I was writing this - I've just realized my issue isn't really curating my bags and wardrobe to things I love. My bag collection and wardrobe is FULL of thing I love. My issue is that many of the things I love don't get a lot of use because they don't really fit my day-to-day lifestyle. I adore my navy lace mini dress with the goofy skirt, but I wore it once to a wedding. I love my YSL Uptown pouch, but I've actually never even used it because I bought it intending to use it as a clutch and the COVID happened and I certainly wasn't going anywhere I needed a nice clutch. So, I guess my challenge is going to be getting really tough with myself and letting go of things I love but don't get much use (which is going to be SO SO hard - I honestly don't know if I'll be able to do it!) or finding a way to incorporate these things into my lifestyle.


Go slowly and don’t purge too fast. Sellers remorse can be just as hard as buyers
try to use what you have but also remember, like @whateve said, you will not be nursing forever!
welcome. And enjoy your process at your own pace


----------



## dramaprincess713

BowieFan1971 said:


> All of us have done, or are in the process of doing, this. Let us know how we can help.


Thank you! I don't really feel like I can talk about this stuff with people in my day-to-day life, so it's great to know I an turn here.



whateve said:


> I'm glad you are still nursing. I nursed my kids for about a year each; the last one almost 18 months because I didn't want to stop! (the reason I stopped was because my daughter had learned how to say "nursing" and I was afraid she was going to say it in public!) One of the best things about it was that I could eat as much as I wanted and still lose weight!
> 
> Keep in mind you won't be nursing forever so things that don't fit into your lifestyle now may do so in the future. Take your time in reducing your collection. Maybe you'll use your bags enough that some will just wear out.
> 
> I hope you find a job that is remote full time. I wish that was an option when I was working. My son has always worked remotely - one of the benefits of being an independent contractor. My older daughter has to go into the office a few days a week but that is understandable since she is a lawyer. Of course she has to go to court in person. My other daughter's work is trying to make them come back into the office, even though it is cheaper to have everyone work at home. Their reasoning is that it isn't fair to let the people who can do their jobs remotely stay home when there are others whose jobs have to be done in the office.


My goal is to make it to one year nursing, and I'll go longer if she still wants to. I struggled SO much at the beginning, but I'm glad I kept at it. It was something that was really important to me, and I'm really happy I'm able to do it. Not worrying about my weight is a nice side benefit! (Though, not going to lie - I've already thought about and kind of dread any potential weight gain when I do stop nursing!)

It's true that I'm in/will be approaching a transitional time, and it's good to keep that in mind as I evaluate my collection and wardrobe. Between pregnancy and nursing, I haven't worn most of my wardrobe in over a year now so it's tempting to think I should just get rid of it all! But you're right - this stage is only temporary.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a fully remote position! I've wanted to be fully remote for ages now - long before COVID - but I feel like it's really only now when I have a real chance of making that happen. Your other daughter's situation about trying to make them go into the office sounds frustrating! I work in higher ed so there's a real push to be in-person for students, but I work with students in such a specific manner, and the students I work with don't tend to want/need to see me in-person anyway so I haven't had to be in-person as much as I initially thought I would be. I've been really lucky in that way, and my supervisor has been really great and accommodating. That being said though, I feel like it's time for a new job for so many other reasons, and I figure if I'm looking anyway, I might as well look for fully remote like I want. 



880 said:


> Go slowly and don’t purge too fast. Sellers remorse can be just as hard as buyers
> try to use what you have but also remember, like @whateve said, you will not be nursing forever!
> welcome. And enjoy your process at your own pace


Oof, I've had seller's remorse, and it sure can be just as hard as buyer's remorse! I actually bought back a bag I sold because the remorse was so real. I actually really appreciate the advice from you and @whateve to take my time because I feel like there is such pressure (although pressure from who/where? I don't know!) to get rid of it all now. It's nice to have "permission" to go slow.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! I don't really feel like I can talk about this stuff with people in my day-to-day life, so it's great to know I an turn here.
> 
> 
> My goal is to make it to one year nursing, and I'll go longer if she still wants to. I struggled SO much at the beginning, but I'm glad I kept at it. It was something that was really important to me, and I'm really happy I'm able to do it. Not worrying about my weight is a nice side benefit! (Though, not going to lie - I've already thought about and kind of dread any potential weight gain when I do stop nursing!)
> 
> It's true that I'm in/will be approaching a transitional time, and it's good to keep that in mind as I evaluate my collection and wardrobe. Between pregnancy and nursing, I haven't worn most of my wardrobe in over a year now so it's tempting to think I should just get rid of it all! But you're right - this stage is only temporary.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a fully remote position! I've wanted to be fully remote for ages now - long before COVID - but I feel like it's really only now when I have a real chance of making that happen. Your other daughter's situation about trying to make them go into the office sounds frustrating! I work in higher ed so there's a real push to be in-person for students, but I work with students in such a specific manner, and the students I work with don't tend to want/need to see me in-person anyway so I haven't had to be in-person as much as I initially thought I would be. I've been really lucky in that way, and my supervisor has been really great and accommodating. That being said though, I feel like it's time for a new job for so many other reasons, and I figure if I'm looking anyway, I might as well look for fully remote like I want.
> 
> 
> Oof, I've had seller's remorse, and it sure can be just as hard as buyer's remorse! I actually bought back a bag I sold because the remorse was so real. I actually really appreciate the advice from you and @whateve to take my time because I feel like there is such pressure (although pressure from who/where? I don't know!) to get rid of it all now. It's nice to have "permission" to go slow.


Totally endorse what others have said. Everything in life is just a phase be it good or bad. It seems no time since I had babies and yet they are teenagers now quickly growing up. Time has flown so fast. Enjoy this part but I’m glad you are not rushing to give things away.

One day we will hopefully look back and see that Covid was just a phase of our lives. We will go out more and take lovely bags to all the places we took them before. I’m trying to live in the moment and use whatever I can. I’m taking my bag stats and each carry as an achievement rather than thinking too much about the ones that don’t really get used for now.

Its interesting so many people love working remotely. As a key worker I’m at work all the time. I think my mental health benefits from getting out the house and being with people. My experience of remote working, managing home learning when schools was closed was horrific: reshaping everything we did, keeping children engaged and happy, supporting stressed teachers and parents. The virus makes things harder at work and it has been the most stressful time in my career but we are stronger together. My DH loves remote working though and it works well for his job.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> I’m taking my bag stats as and each carry as an achievement rather than thinking too much about the ones that don’t really get used for now.


Love what you said here!


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> I am late to this, but I hope I can still join! I definitely need some help in sticking even partially to my resolutions!
> 
> *1. *I know I'm copying this one, but edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful. The challenge is that I love and find SO many things beautiful, so I'm actually not sure HOW I'm going to do this. Plus, I definitely have bags I want to purchase, but overall, I hope that for me this means downsizing and ending up with an overall lower number of bags. I have nearly 50, and I really really do love them, but it's too many. I KNOW I would feel better with a lower number, but I really don't know how to figure out what to get rid of when I really love them all.
> *2. *Curate my wardrobe for my current lifestyle, but also elevate it. I've been WFH for almost the whole pandemic, and even when I returned in-person this past fall, it was only 1-2 days a week and not even for full days. Plus, I'm currently searching for a new job and one of my requirements is that it is a fully-remote position. Thus, I have a whole wardrobe full of dresses and office wear that are unlikely to get much use for the foreseeable future. At the same time though, I have gotten SO used to wearing leggings and joggers every day, and most days, I don't even put on a top unless I need to jump on a Zoom meeting. (I'm a new mom - baby is almost 9 months old, and I'm still breastfeeding. I've found it's just easier to hang out in a nursing bra all day so I do.) I don't even mind the leggings/joggers every day, but I feel like I need to find a way to elevate my overall style, even if it is just leggings and joggers because I kind of feel like a slob. Again though, I have no clue HOW to do this!
> *3. *Shop mindfully! I have noticed that I'm still shopping like I'm living my pre-baby, working in-person life. Just the other day, I bought a off-the-shoulder sweater that is adorable and that I really like but is not nursing-friendly and realistically, I have no where and no reason to wear it. And of course, now that it's in my possession, I want to keep it, even though I know it may sit in my dresser unworn or possibly worn only once or twice. If I was mindful and never purchased it in the first place, it would be a non-issue. I really need to start shopping for the life I'm living now - not the life I used to live or the life I think I might be living in 5 years.
> 
> And, just a bit of insight that struck me as I was writing this - I've just realized my issue isn't really curating my bags and wardrobe to things I love. My bag collection and wardrobe is FULL of thing I love. My issue is that many of the things I love don't get a lot of use because they don't really fit my day-to-day lifestyle. I adore my navy lace mini dress with the goofy skirt, but I wore it once to a wedding. I love my YSL Uptown pouch, but I've actually never even used it because I bought it intending to use it as a clutch and the COVID happened and I certainly wasn't going anywhere I needed a nice clutch. So, I guess my challenge is going to be getting really tough with myself and letting go of things I love but don't get much use (which is going to be SO SO hard - I honestly don't know if I'll be able to do it!) or finding a way to incorporate these things into my lifestyle.



I think the last point goes for so many of us in this thread so you are seriously not alone.

Considering I hardly seem to leave my living room, let alone my house, finding occasions to wear all my prize possessions is difficult but I'm doing OK.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> The details in this bag are amazing and set it apart. It’s just cool! It unzips beyond the opening (and the end of the zip snaps down so keeps the lines) and the sides pull apart from the top, so you have full access to the bag. The zip pull hooks into a closure to keep it secure. There is a key ring that hooks onto the inside of the bag to keep your keys handy and out of the bottom of your purse. A woman must have designed this! Don’t know why they are repeating two pics…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291136
> View attachment 5291137
> View attachment 5291136
> View attachment 5291137
> View attachment 5291138
> View attachment 5291139
> View attachment 5291140


Oh - I’m so glad you posted these pictures! I was curious about the opening - I love how it fastens on the side. Very chic!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> The details in this bag are amazing and set it apart. It’s just cool! It unzips beyond the opening (and the end of the zip snaps down so keeps the lines) and the sides pull apart from the top, so you have full access to the bag. The zip pull hooks into a closure to keep it secure. There is a key ring that hooks onto the inside of the bag to keep your keys handy and out of the bottom of your purse. A woman must have designed this! Don’t know why they are repeating two pics…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291136
> View attachment 5291137
> View attachment 5291136
> View attachment 5291137
> View attachment 5291138
> View attachment 5291139
> View attachment 5291140



Love this hardware!   Such an amazing bag!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Its interesting so many people love working remotely. As a key worker I’m at work all the time. I think my mental health benefits from getting out the house and being with people. My experience of remote working, managing home learning when schools was closed was horrific: reshaping everything we did, keeping children engaged and happy, supporting stressed teachers and parents. The virus makes things harder at work and it has been the most stressful time in my career but we are stronger together. My DH loves remote working though and it works well for his job.



I’m 100% with you - I don’t hate remote work but I don’t want it all the time either. I’m ready to go back and am counting down the days. I think the benefit that comes from people being in the office together, collaborating, getting to know each other in all the subtle ways - can’t be beat.

I’m also hoping for what someone else said on the prev page, that eventually this will be just a phase we remember and things will largely be back to the way they were (not talking about work patterns here, but just in general life).


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> Delvaux have many shops in France, Paris included but it's a very famous Belgium brand.
> 
> Goyard, Faure le Page, Le Tanneur, Longchamps, Perrin and so many others are French, @BowieFan1971 will be spoilt for choice (if she chooses).


Thanks for the clarification on Delvaux. Yes, there are so many choices!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Delvaux have many shops in France, Paris included but it's a very famous Belgium brand.
> 
> Goyard, Faure le Page, Le Tanneur, Longchamps, Perrin and so many others are French, @BowieFan1971 will be spoilt for choice (if she chooses).


Faure le Page”s mono print is so Deco. I love it! Not what I am looking for on this trip, but worth keeping in mind for the future. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jereni

Alright folks, it’s advice time!

One of my goals for this year is to find the quintessential red bag, if I can. I‘ve had an idea in my head for awhile what the perfect red bag would be:

somewhat lady-like and fancy
very luxe leather
something with some curves to it
convertible between hand held and a long strap
a shade of red that can be worn with tans AND pinks for more versatility
As I am ‘wont to do’, I have scoured the internet for this bag over time - explored major designers, combed thru all red bags on Fashionphile, read the red bag -focused threads here on TPF, etc. And I just haven’t seen ‘the one.’

Early on in my handbag journey, I saw a pic of the YSL Sac du Jour in red croc. It wasn’t _this _pic from Purseblog, but it was a similar shot. It always seemed to me the ‘perfect red bag’ but slightly more boxy than what I had in mind.




Well, for the first time ever today I went into YSL and actually tried _on _the SDJ, and folks - I think it’s LOVE. I didnt realize that the accordion sides could be pushed out ever so slightly and it helps soften the bag just the right amount, for me at least!

The quandary I need you help with is - which of these two? They have a soft pebbled leather ‘baby’ version, which has the interior zipper pocket and silver hardware. Then there is the nano in smooth leather and gold hardware. Help! I am usually a smooth leather girl all the way but the pebbled leather was actually really soft and the silver accents were a surprisingly nice touch.

Which would you get? Pluses and minuses to the different sizes? Both will fit what I need. Here’s a straight shot of both, and then mod shots.

Nano:






Baby:


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Alright folks, it’s advice time!
> 
> One of my goals for this year is to find the quintessential red bag, if I can. I‘ve had an idea in my head for awhile what the perfect red bag would be:
> 
> somewhat lady-like and fancy
> very luxe leather
> something with some curves to it
> convertible between hand held and a long strap
> a shade of red that can be worn with tans AND pinks for more versatility
> As I am ‘wont to do’, I have scoured the internet for this bag over time - explored major designers, combed thru all red bags on Fashionphile, read the red bag -focused threads here on TPF, etc. And I just haven’t seen ‘the one.’
> 
> Early on in my handbag journey, I saw a pic of the YSL Sac du Jour in red croc. It wasn’t _this _pic from Purseblog, but it was a similar shot. It always seemed to me the ‘perfect red bag’ but slightly more boxy than what I had in mind.
> 
> View attachment 5291820
> 
> 
> Well, for the first time ever today I went into YSL and actually tried _on _the SDJ, and folks - I think it’s LOVE. I didnt realize that the accordion sides could be pushed out ever so slightly and it helps soften the bag just the right amount, for me at least!
> 
> The quandary I need you help with is - which of these two? They have a soft pebbled leather ‘baby’ version, which has the interior zipper pocket and silver hardware. Then there is the nano in smooth leather and gold hardware. Help! I am usually a smooth leather girl all the way but the pebbled leather was actually really soft and the silver accents were a surprisingly nice touch.
> 
> Which would you get? Pluses and minuses to the different sizes? Both will fit what I need. Here’s a straight shot of both, and then mod shots.
> 
> Nano:
> View attachment 5291830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291832
> 
> 
> Baby:
> View attachment 5291836
> 
> View attachment 5291837


I can see why you love these! You look very glamorous with both. I love your outfit in these pictures. The colour is good with your pink and the long strap very practical for hands free as you wanted. 

The smaller bag perhaps has the edge for your ladylike requirement but they both work. What are you thinking you will carry it for. More daytime or evening/events? The larger bag is still  elegant but will allow you to carry more for daytime use. Do you carry a long purse for example? Do you have a preference on the hardware colour? I used to always prefer gold but have noticed sometimes the cooler tone of silver works better with pink or grey pastels in clothing.

I’m not sure that helps much!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Alright folks, it’s advice time!
> 
> One of my goals for this year is to find the quintessential red bag, if I can. I‘ve had an idea in my head for awhile what the perfect red bag would be:
> 
> somewhat lady-like and fancy
> very luxe leather
> something with some curves to it
> convertible between hand held and a long strap
> a shade of red that can be worn with tans AND pinks for more versatility
> As I am ‘wont to do’, I have scoured the internet for this bag over time - explored major designers, combed thru all red bags on Fashionphile, read the red bag -focused threads here on TPF, etc. And I just haven’t seen ‘the one.’
> 
> Early on in my handbag journey, I saw a pic of the YSL Sac du Jour in red croc. It wasn’t _this _pic from Purseblog, but it was a similar shot. It always seemed to me the ‘perfect red bag’ but slightly more boxy than what I had in mind.
> 
> View attachment 5291820
> 
> 
> Well, for the first time ever today I went into YSL and actually tried _on _the SDJ, and folks - I think it’s LOVE. I didnt realize that the accordion sides could be pushed out ever so slightly and it helps soften the bag just the right amount, for me at least!
> 
> The quandary I need you help with is - which of these two? They have a soft pebbled leather ‘baby’ version, which has the interior zipper pocket and silver hardware. Then there is the nano in smooth leather and gold hardware. Help! I am usually a smooth leather girl all the way but the pebbled leather was actually really soft and the silver accents were a surprisingly nice touch.
> 
> Which would you get? Pluses and minuses to the different sizes? Both will fit what I need. Here’s a straight shot of both, and then mod shots.
> 
> Nano:
> View attachment 5291830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291832
> 
> 
> Baby:
> View attachment 5291836
> 
> View attachment 5291837


I like the look of the smaller one just a bit more. But I would get the larger one if I would use it more. I use larger bags more since often there is something extra I want to carry, like this time of year I've been carrying gloves so my smaller bags aren't working for me. Both colors hardware look equally good with the red.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> You are so right! I have massive  respect for your openness and your approach to recovery. Well done for your strength to put yourself in a better position. I am beginning to be more open with others, sharing some of my trauma story, promoting positive mental health and self care strategies.
> 
> The joy I’d lost is coming back and I’m finally realising what happened made me the person I am today.
> 
> Good luck with your continued journey.



*You're both deserving of respect especially when recovery can be so difficult to achieve. Honestly sometimes it feels nearly impossible.*

While these past few days I've felt overjoyed with knowing how they feel and potentially getting to experience a romantic relationship with them it's definitely creating some emotional unrest. I'm experiencing overwhelming feelings of anxiety and emotional dis-regulation. There are absolutely no signs that they're going to hurt me but I feel like I'm preparing myself to get hurt. All I can do is trust his word and expect him to tell me the truth. My intuition is telling me that I can trust MYSELF. He told me not to worry - I won't worry... easier said than done, I suppose. I think we're both in a similar place as he's also trying to figure this out ( he told me he hasn't seen anyone in a really long time. We had a bonding moment a few days ago regarding that.) As a survivor of abuse I can say that it messes with you so much. I should be continuing to celebrate these shared feelings, you guys! I feel like my mind is unintentionally sabotaging this. This may sound horrible but I'm feeling kind of 'crazy.' 

I think a part of why I'm experiencing such a strong amount of emotional dysregulation is because I haven't been eating enough, drinking enough water or sleeping enough. Yes, I've been THAT anxious and excited. I remember promising myself that I wouldn't let myself get lost in any connections. That is a promise I intend to keep to myself.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jereni said:


> Alright folks, it’s advice time!
> 
> One of my goals for this year is to find the quintessential red bag, if I can. I‘ve had an idea in my head for awhile what the perfect red bag would be:
> 
> somewhat lady-like and fancy
> very luxe leather
> something with some curves to it
> convertible between hand held and a long strap
> a shade of red that can be worn with tans AND pinks for more versatility
> As I am ‘wont to do’, I have scoured the internet for this bag over time - explored major designers, combed thru all red bags on Fashionphile, read the red bag -focused threads here on TPF, etc. And I just haven’t seen ‘the one.’
> 
> Early on in my handbag journey, I saw a pic of the YSL Sac du Jour in red croc. It wasn’t _this _pic from Purseblog, but it was a similar shot. It always seemed to me the ‘perfect red bag’ but slightly more boxy than what I had in mind.
> 
> View attachment 5291820
> 
> 
> Well, for the first time ever today I went into YSL and actually tried _on _the SDJ, and folks - I think it’s LOVE. I didnt realize that the accordion sides could be pushed out ever so slightly and it helps soften the bag just the right amount, for me at least!
> 
> The quandary I need you help with is - which of these two? They have a soft pebbled leather ‘baby’ version, which has the interior zipper pocket and silver hardware. Then there is the nano in smooth leather and gold hardware. Help! I am usually a smooth leather girl all the way but the pebbled leather was actually really soft and the silver accents were a surprisingly nice touch.
> 
> Which would you get? Pluses and minuses to the different sizes? Both will fit what I need. Here’s a straight shot of both, and then mod shots.
> 
> Nano:
> View attachment 5291830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291832
> 
> 
> Baby:
> View attachment 5291836
> 
> View attachment 5291837



That purse looks like it was meant for you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Alright folks, it’s advice time!
> 
> One of my goals for this year is to find the quintessential red bag, if I can. I‘ve had an idea in my head for awhile what the perfect red bag would be:
> 
> somewhat lady-like and fancy
> very luxe leather
> something with some curves to it
> convertible between hand held and a long strap
> a shade of red that can be worn with tans AND pinks for more versatility
> As I am ‘wont to do’, I have scoured the internet for this bag over time - explored major designers, combed thru all red bags on Fashionphile, read the red bag -focused threads here on TPF, etc. And I just haven’t seen ‘the one.’
> 
> Early on in my handbag journey, I saw a pic of the YSL Sac du Jour in red croc. It wasn’t _this _pic from Purseblog, but it was a similar shot. It always seemed to me the ‘perfect red bag’ but slightly more boxy than what I had in mind.
> 
> View attachment 5291820
> 
> 
> Well, for the first time ever today I went into YSL and actually tried _on _the SDJ, and folks - I think it’s LOVE. I didnt realize that the accordion sides could be pushed out ever so slightly and it helps soften the bag just the right amount, for me at least!
> 
> The quandary I need you help with is - which of these two? They have a soft pebbled leather ‘baby’ version, which has the interior zipper pocket and silver hardware. Then there is the nano in smooth leather and gold hardware. Help! I am usually a smooth leather girl all the way but the pebbled leather was actually really soft and the silver accents were a surprisingly nice touch.
> 
> Which would you get? Pluses and minuses to the different sizes? Both will fit what I need. Here’s a straight shot of both, and then mod shots.
> 
> Nano:
> View attachment 5291830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291832
> 
> 
> Baby:
> View attachment 5291836
> 
> View attachment 5291837


Love that bag! I have been looking at that bag too and decided on the Baby if I was to get it because the nano specs read a little too small for me. I generally do not use the strap, so how it looks crossbody is not a factor for me, but if you want to use it crossbody/shoulder, then IMO the nano is the way to go unless you were going to use a thicker strap. The overall look/proportion is better.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I can see why you love these! You look very glamorous with both. I love your outfit in these pictures. The colour is good with your pink and the long strap very practical for hands free as you wanted.
> 
> The smaller bag perhaps has the edge for your ladylike requirement but they both work. What are you thinking you will carry it for. More daytime or evening/events? The larger bag is still  elegant but will allow you to carry more for daytime use. Do you carry a long purse for example? Do you have a preference on the hardware colour? I used to always prefer gold but have noticed sometimes the cooler tone of silver works better with pink or grey pastels in clothing.
> 
> I’m not sure that helps much!



Thank you for the feedback! I’m really torn. To answer your question, I’m not sure if this would be an evening bag for me. That is to say, I wouldn’t wear it out to bars or other late night things, because it doesn’t have a full closure. I think of the red bag thing as more of a day-fabulous look. I’d wear it to work (paired with a large work tote), to dinners out, to wineries, to girls lunches, etc.

Re: hardware, I’ve been very into gold hardware in recent years. That said, the gold on the nano is a little more of an orangey gold than a light gold, and I think light gold might have been better with this red…


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I like the look of the smaller one just a bit more. But I would get the larger one if I would use it more. I use larger bags more since often there is something extra I want to carry, like this time of year I've been carrying gloves so my smaller bags aren't working for me. Both colors hardware look equally good with the red.



Thank you - yeah I probably should have done photos of them both cross body or both shoulder so that it was easier to compare.

The smaller one does feel fabulous crossbody, and it photographs like a dream. The larger one strangely enough felt more luxe though. Often I think smooth leather feels more luxe but the SDJ is pretty stiff in the smooth leather. Ugh so hard, #firstworldproblems.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Last year, my resolutions were ready in December - I knew what was harming me and moved forward on controlling it. This year, my resolution is “don’t set yourself on fire to keep others warm.”  Which sounds great, but isn’t as quantifiable. 


Little background: I have classic taste with a streak of whimsy; still have the 1970s Gucci bag I carried in high school. Started in this thread halfway through 2020; last year’s goal was “Simplicity”, with action items of donating or selling 2021 items, touching all my stuff and funding all new purchases from my sales.


Last year, I learned to greet Death like an old friend. She certainly visited often enough. This year, I want to focus on living; staying healthy, having adventures, reducing stress.

So after weeks of debating and making lists and cutting back lists and making two year goals and refining old goals, I am cutting back to:

1) Keep up with doctors appointments; between the GP, Endo, Oncologist, dentist, insurance - it gets overwhelming. That’s my primary job: work, stuff and family are second.

2) Close down online stores. For years, my closet has had a fairly high churn because I usually could sell my bags for more than I paid.
So why not buy and sell? 
Because it stresses me out and it’s a lot of work and I’m exhausted most of the time. I just need to consign and take the L

3) Finish at least three project bags.And donation/gift/consignment is valid “finishing”

4) Go through all my clothes and eliminate stuff that a) doesn’t fit right now, and b) I wouldn’t be willing to pay to alter. I’m tentatively scheduling this for September timeframe when I see how recovery is going with medical stuff


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@Jereni, I like the idea of having an interior zipper pocket to keep items secure since the SDJ has no zipper on top.  Not sure if the nano has an interior zipper pocket?  They both look good on you, but I'm leaning towards the small size.  While I like structured bags, I am finding that I prefer them to not be too stiff if they are going to be used regularly, or as a daily wear bag.  So that is something to consider as well.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love that bag! I have been looking at that bag too and decided on the Baby if I was to get it because the nano specs read a little too small for me. I generally do not use the strap, so how it looks crossbody is not a factor for me, but if you want to use it crossbody/shoulder, then IMO the nano is the way to go unless you were going to use a thicker strap. The overall look/proportion is better.



 It’s so gorgeous right? I swear pics don’t do the bag justice.

Regarding the sizes - for a fancy red bag, I think I envision carrying it more by the hand than crossbody… when it really comes down to it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> *You're both deserving of respect especially when recovery can be so difficult to achieve. Honestly sometimes it feels nearly impossible.*
> 
> While these past few days I've felt overjoyed with knowing how they feel and potentially getting to experience a romantic relationship with them it's definitely creating some emotional unrest. I'm experiencing overwhelming feelings of anxiety and emotional dis-regulation. There are absolutely no signs that they're going to hurt me but I feel like I'm preparing myself to get hurt. All I can do is trust his word and expect him to tell me the truth. My intuition is telling me that I can trust MYSELF. He told me not to worry - I won't worry... easier said than done, I suppose. I think we're both in a similar place as he's also trying to figure this out ( he told me he hasn't seen anyone in a really long time. We had a bonding moment a few days ago regarding that.) As a survivor of abuse I can say that it messes with you so much. I should be continuing to celebrate these shared feelings, you guys! I feel like my mind is unintentionally sabotaging this. This may sound horrible but I'm feeling kind of 'crazy.'
> 
> I think a part of why I'm experiencing such a strong amount of emotional dysregulation is because I haven't been eating enough, drinking enough water or sleeping enough. Yes, I've been THAT anxious and excited. I remember promising myself that I wouldn't let myself get lost in any connections. That is a promise I intend to keep to myself.


Learning to trust yourself and others is difficult. New connections can be challenging. When I met my DH I was a bit all over the place but he was kind and gentle. Neither of us knew why I was so jumpy and overworked to bury myself. I only admitted it to myself and to him earlier in this year and then got therapy to help. We have been married for 17 years. The right person will treat you with care. There will be respect rather than coercive control. You deserve to be treated well. That includes looking after yourself.

When you feel ‘crazy’ it’s time to focus on self-care getting the basics there first. Try to eat well, drink well and sleep well. I find yoga, journaling, meditation help along with medication and therapy.

Good luck and listen to your heart and head.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I’m really torn. To answer your question, I’m not sure if this would be an evening bag for me. That is to say, I wouldn’t wear it out to bars or other late night things, because it doesn’t have a full closure. I think of the red bag thing as more of a day-fabulous look. I’d wear it to work (paired with a large work tote), to dinners out, to wineries, to girls lunches, etc.
> 
> Re: hardware, I’ve been very into gold hardware in recent years. That said, the gold on the nano is a little more of an orangey gold than a light gold, and I think light gold might have been better with this red…


Such a difficult decision! Both look so good. You can’t go wrong either way. I’d probably go for the larger one but the smaller one is wonderful! Is cost a factor? Smaller costs less?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> Learning to trust yourself and others is difficult. New connections can be challenging. When I met my DH I was a bit all over the place but he was kind and gentle. Neither of us knew why I was so jumpy and overworked to bury myself. I only admitted it to myself and to him earlier in this year and then got therapy to help. We have been married for 17 years. The right person will treat you with care. There will be respect rather than coercive control. You deserve to be treated well. That includes looking after yourself.
> 
> When you feel ‘crazy’ it’s time to focus on self-care getting the basics there first. Try to eat well, drink well and sleep well. I find yoga, journaling, meditation help along with medication and therapy.
> 
> Good luck and listen to your heart and head.



Thank you so much with responding with such compassion and kindness. That entire post felt like a warm hug. Although it is cold outside I'm going to bundle up and go for a walk. Walks always help clear my mind. 

He feels like the right person which is terrifying to say the least. I was so worried about coming across as creepy and obsessive.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Thank you - yeah I probably should have done photos of them both cross body or both shoulder so that it was easier to compare.
> 
> The smaller one does feel fabulous crossbody, and it photographs like a dream. The larger one strangely enough felt more luxe though. Often I think smooth leather feels more luxe but the SDJ is pretty stiff in the smooth leather. Ugh so hard, #firstworldproblems.


I usually prefer smooth leather but also like leather to be soft. Pebbled is easier to take care of. I think the leather needs to be fairly stiff to keep the style from looking too sloppy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> It’s so gorgeous right? I swear pics don’t do the bag justice.
> 
> Regarding the sizes - for a fancy red bag, I think I envision carrying it more by the hand than crossbody… when it really comes down to it.


Then get the Baby!!! That’s my pick.


----------



## ElainePG

dramaprincess713 said:


> I am late to this, but I hope I can still join! I definitely need some help in sticking even partially to my resolutions!
> 
> *1. *I know I'm copying this one, but edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful. The challenge is that I love and find SO many things beautiful, so I'm actually not sure HOW I'm going to do this. Plus, I definitely have bags I want to purchase, but overall, I hope that for me this means downsizing and ending up with an overall lower number of bags. I have nearly 50, and I really really do love them, but it's too many. I KNOW I would feel better with a lower number, but I really don't know how to figure out what to get rid of when I really love them all.
> *2. *Curate my wardrobe for my current lifestyle, but also elevate it. I've been WFH for almost the whole pandemic, and even when I returned in-person this past fall, it was only 1-2 days a week and not even for full days. Plus, I'm currently searching for a new job and one of my requirements is that it is a fully-remote position. Thus, I have a whole wardrobe full of dresses and office wear that are unlikely to get much use for the foreseeable future. At the same time though, I have gotten SO used to wearing leggings and joggers every day, and most days, I don't even put on a top unless I need to jump on a Zoom meeting. (I'm a new mom - baby is almost 9 months old, and I'm still breastfeeding. I've found it's just easier to hang out in a nursing bra all day so I do.) I don't even mind the leggings/joggers every day, but I feel like I need to find a way to elevate my overall style, even if it is just leggings and joggers because I kind of feel like a slob. Again though, I have no clue HOW to do this!
> *3. *Shop mindfully! I have noticed that I'm still shopping like I'm living my pre-baby, working in-person life. Just the other day, I bought a off-the-shoulder sweater that is adorable and that I really like but is not nursing-friendly and realistically, I have no where and no reason to wear it. And of course, now that it's in my possession, I want to keep it, even though I know it may sit in my dresser unworn or possibly worn only once or twice. If I was mindful and never purchased it in the first place, it would be a non-issue. *I really need to start shopping for the life I'm living now - not the life I used to live or the life I think I might be living in 5 years.*
> 
> And, just a bit of insight that struck me as I was writing this - I've just realized my issue isn't really curating my bags and wardrobe to things I love. My bag collection and wardrobe is FULL of thing I love. My issue is that many of the things I love don't get a lot of use because they don't really fit my day-to-day lifestyle. I adore my navy lace mini dress with the goofy skirt, but I wore it once to a wedding. I love my YSL Uptown pouch, but I've actually never even used it because I bought it intending to use it as a clutch and the COVID happened and I certainly wasn't going anywhere I needed a nice clutch. So, I guess my challenge is going to be getting really tough with myself and letting go of things I love but don't get much use (which is going to be SO SO hard - I honestly don't know if I'll be able to do it!) or finding a way to incorporate these things into my lifestyle.


Welcome! You know, it sounds as though you already have a great deal of insight on your key issues. You make your best point at the end of #2: shop for the life you're living now, not the life you used to live, not the life you might live some time in the future! I don't want to speak for anyone else on this thread, so I'll just say that, for me, this is one I ALWAYS struggle with. After a number of years on this thread, I'm getting better (I don't shop for my "imaginary life" as often!) but I still find myself tempted.

Maybe for now, don't try to do too much all at once. You're a new Mom, and you're looking for a new job which will be totally WFH. So perhaps (this is just a suggestion!) don't worry about doing a closet clear-out at this point. Instead, begin by thinking of ways you can elevate your style. No reason why it can't still be leggings or joggers, but something a little more fashionable on top, and maybe a bit of jewelry… I'm betting you've got some cute things that aren't getting much use at the moment.

Later this year, when you're settled in your wonderful new job, you can start thinking about whether it's time to take a hard look at your clothes, shoes, and handbags and move some things along. But maybe that should wait another year.


----------



## BowieFan1971

PS- talked to DH…I get the leather appt at H, B or K is on the table!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> *One day we will hopefully look back and see that Covid was just a phase of our lives.* We will go out more and take lovely bags to all the places we took them before. I’m trying to live in the moment and use whatever I can. *I’m taking my bag stats and each carry as an achievement rather than thinking too much about the ones that don’t really get used for now.*


Love this!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Alright folks, it’s advice time!
> 
> One of my goals for this year is to find the quintessential red bag, if I can. I‘ve had an idea in my head for awhile what the perfect red bag would be:
> 
> somewhat lady-like and fancy
> very luxe leather
> something with some curves to it
> convertible between hand held and a long strap
> a shade of red that can be worn with tans AND pinks for more versatility
> As I am ‘wont to do’, I have scoured the internet for this bag over time - explored major designers, combed thru all red bags on Fashionphile, read the red bag -focused threads here on TPF, etc. And I just haven’t seen ‘the one.’
> 
> Early on in my handbag journey, I saw a pic of the YSL Sac du Jour in red croc. It wasn’t _this _pic from Purseblog, but it was a similar shot. It always seemed to me the ‘perfect red bag’ but slightly more boxy than what I had in mind.
> 
> View attachment 5291820
> 
> 
> Well, for the first time ever today I went into YSL and actually tried _on _the SDJ, and folks - I think it’s LOVE. I didnt realize that the accordion sides could be pushed out ever so slightly and it helps soften the bag just the right amount, for me at least!
> 
> The quandary I need you help with is - which of these two? They have a soft pebbled leather ‘baby’ version, which has the interior zipper pocket and silver hardware. Then there is the nano in smooth leather and gold hardware. Help! I am usually a smooth leather girl all the way but the pebbled leather was actually really soft and the silver accents were a surprisingly nice touch.
> 
> Which would you get? Pluses and minuses to the different sizes? Both will fit what I need. Here’s a straight shot of both, and then mod shots.
> 
> Nano:
> View attachment 5291830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291832
> 
> 
> Baby:
> View attachment 5291836
> 
> View attachment 5291837


They both look terrific, but I'm worried about the strap length on each of them. The Nano looks a little high, the Baby looks a little low. Is the strap adjustable?

This might just be my issue… at my height (5 feet) the wrong strap length seems to make a big difference.

As for capacity, will this bag need to hold a pair of sunglasses? A large wallet? How about an extra mask or two?

Other than that, they're both fabulous bags, and I agree that the color works with pink and tan (and navy, and black, and grey, and…). I personally like silver hardware against red. My new-to-me Balenciaga in Rouge Coquelicot has silver hardware, and it's a stunning look.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> PS- talked to DH…I get the leather appt at H, B or K is on the table!!!!!!



How exciting! You thinking about the B, since you got the vintage K last year? Or are you craving another K?


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> Last year, my resolutions were ready in December - I knew what was harming me and moved forward on controlling it. This year, my resolution is “don’t set yourself on fire to keep others warm.”  Which sounds great, but isn’t as quantifiable.
> 
> 
> Little background: I have classic taste with a streak of whimsy; still have the 1970s Gucci bag I carried in high school. Started in this thread halfway through 2020; last year’s goal was “Simplicity”, with action items of donating or selling 2021 items, touching all my stuff and funding all new purchases from my sales.
> 
> 
> Last year, I learned to greet Death like an old friend. She certainly visited often enough. This year, I want to focus on living; staying healthy, having adventures, reducing stress.
> 
> So after weeks of debating and making lists and cutting back lists and making two year goals and refining old goals, I am cutting back to:
> 
> 1) Keep up with doctors appointments; between the GP, Endo, Oncologist, dentist, insurance - it gets overwhelming. That’s my primary job: work, stuff and family are second.
> 
> 2) Close down online stores. For years, my closet has had a fairly high churn because I usually could sell my bags for more than I paid.
> So why not buy and sell?
> Because it stresses me out and it’s a lot of work and I’m exhausted most of the time. I just need to consign and take the L
> 
> 3) Finish at least three project bags.And donation/gift/consignment is valid “finishing”
> 
> 4) Go through all my clothes and eliminate stuff that a) doesn’t fit right now, and b) I wouldn’t be willing to pay to alter. I’m tentatively scheduling this for September timeframe when I see how recovery is going with medical stuff


These are brilliant goals, dear @Vintage Leather . You had a doozy of a year in 2021, so even though it isn't necessarily quantifiable, I really like your overarching mantra of "Don't set yourself on fire to keep others warm." This is definitely a lesson I need to learn, as well. I'm copying it down and putting it in my "Notes" app on my phone so I can think about it.   

I definitely hear you about medical appointments! For me, I find it difficult to feel positive when I'm running from one doctor to another. Something I need to work on. (And unlike last year, online shopping is NOT the way for me to "stay positive"!!!)


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> *You're both deserving of respect especially when recovery can be so difficult to achieve. Honestly sometimes it feels nearly impossible.*
> 
> While these past few days I've felt overjoyed with knowing how they feel and potentially getting to experience a romantic relationship with them it's definitely creating some emotional unrest. I'm experiencing overwhelming feelings of anxiety and emotional dis-regulation. There are absolutely no signs that they're going to hurt me but I feel like I'm preparing myself to get hurt. All I can do is trust his word and expect him to tell me the truth. My intuition is telling me that I can trust MYSELF. He told me not to worry - I won't worry... easier said than done, I suppose. I think we're both in a similar place as he's also trying to figure this out ( he told me he hasn't seen anyone in a really long time. We had a bonding moment a few days ago regarding that.) *As a survivor of abuse I can say that it messes with you so much. *I should be continuing to celebrate these shared feelings, you guys! I feel like my mind is unintentionally sabotaging this. This may sound horrible but I'm feeling kind of 'crazy.'
> 
> I think a part of why I'm experiencing such a strong amount of emotional dysregulation is because I haven't been eating enough, drinking enough water or sleeping enough. Yes, I've been THAT anxious and excited. I remember promising myself that I wouldn't let myself get lost in any connections. That is a promise I intend to keep to myself.


Yes, abuse definitely messes with you. Especially the ability to trust again. So it makes a lot of sense that even though you're happy, you're also frightened. You were hurt before by someone you thought was a good person… will you be hurt again? This is NOT crazy. It is entirely reasonable!

Give yourself time, dear @SakuraSakura . And I think you're insightful that you ought to take care of your physical needs, too.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> PS- talked to DH…I get the leather appt at H, B or K is on the table!!!!!!


YAY!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> How exciting! You thinking about the B, since you got the vintage K last year? Or are you craving another K?


Not sure…but edging toward B and unless it s too heavy/bulky


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Perhaps Dior? I had a lovely shopping experience at the flag ship shortly before the pandemic.



And I had one of the best days of my life at the Champs Elysees Dior boutique in 2019 when I went in reluctantly to only have a look and the lovely SA gave me a full tour and made me try on the Lady Dior art bags. I didn´t buy anything, but still am in contact with the nice lady on Insta. She really gave me a special experience!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## thebattagirl

Week one of rotation done!  Now what to pick for week 2


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Perhaps LV? I’m not knowledgeable on the shopping approach hence my questions above. But, it could be an option.


The LV boutique in Saint-Germain-des-Pres is very lovely and was another place where I had a very nice and attentitve browsing experience. I´m always worried I´d just be told to leave as my appearance is not luxurious, but they were very nice there.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> Yes, abuse definitely messes with you. Especially the ability to trust again. So it makes a lot of sense that even though you're happy, you're also frightened. You were hurt before by someone you thought was a good person… will you be hurt again? This is NOT crazy. It is entirely reasonable!
> 
> Give yourself time, dear @SakuraSakura . And I think you're insightful that you ought to take care of your physical needs, too.



Thank you, ElainePG! I went for that walk, had dinner, then went into the sauna and I just stepped out of the shower. I feel much more clear after taking care of my physical needs. I'm still sleep deprived but I'm praying that will be fixed tonight. I still feel anxious though. I left my phone at home during my walk. That helped.

It seems as if he needs some time as well to figure things out. I had months to figure things out ; he's only had days. I hope how he feels about me isn't one of them. I know in my heart it isn't that. 

You're all amazing, thank you for supporting me


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> And I had one of the best days of my life at the Champs Elysees Dior boutique in 2019 when I went in reluctantly to only have a look and the lovely SA gave me a full tour and made me try on the Lady Dior art bags. I didn´t buy anything, but still am in contact with the nice lady on Insta. She really gave me a special experience!



Sometimes I don't think people recognize the full impact a SA has on the luxury experience. I was at Tiffanys where this older gentleman helped me. He was so passionate about the company and his job. I hope I can find a career that makes me as happy as he is. 

One of my worst experiences was at Burberry though. They continued to mispronounce my name despite being politely corrected. It felt incredibly unprofessional. I was midst transaction when I decided to leave. Nope, I can't do rude when I'm spending loads of money!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Alright folks, it’s advice time!
> 
> One of my goals for this year is to find the quintessential red bag, if I can. I‘ve had an idea in my head for awhile what the perfect red bag would be:
> 
> somewhat lady-like and fancy
> very luxe leather
> something with some curves to it
> convertible between hand held and a long strap
> a shade of red that can be worn with tans AND pinks for more versatility
> As I am ‘wont to do’, I have scoured the internet for this bag over time - explored major designers, combed thru all red bags on Fashionphile, read the red bag -focused threads here on TPF, etc. And I just haven’t seen ‘the one.’
> 
> Early on in my handbag journey, I saw a pic of the YSL Sac du Jour in red croc. It wasn’t _this _pic from Purseblog, but it was a similar shot. It always seemed to me the ‘perfect red bag’ but slightly more boxy than what I had in mind.
> 
> View attachment 5291820
> 
> 
> Well, for the first time ever today I went into YSL and actually tried _on _the SDJ, and folks - I think it’s LOVE. I didnt realize that the accordion sides could be pushed out ever so slightly and it helps soften the bag just the right amount, for me at least!
> 
> The quandary I need you help with is - which of these two? They have a soft pebbled leather ‘baby’ version, which has the interior zipper pocket and silver hardware. Then there is the nano in smooth leather and gold hardware. Help! I am usually a smooth leather girl all the way but the pebbled leather was actually really soft and the silver accents were a surprisingly nice touch.
> 
> Which would you get? Pluses and minuses to the different sizes? Both will fit what I need. Here’s a straight shot of both, and then mod shots.
> 
> Nano:
> View attachment 5291830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291832
> 
> 
> Baby:
> View attachment 5291836
> 
> View attachment 5291837



I love the red! 
Seeing the mod shots I´d prefer the nano version for you. It looks perfect! The bigger one I don´t like on the shoulder. But it would be a nice size for the crook of the arm or handheld.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Sometimes I don't think people recognize the full impact a SA has on the luxury experience. I was at Tiffanys where this older gentleman helped me. He was so passionate about the company and his job. I hope I can find a career that makes me as happy as he is.
> 
> One of my worst experiences was at Burberry though. They continued to mispronounce my name despite being politely corrected. It felt incredibly unprofessional. I was midst transaction when I decided to leave. Nope, I can't do rude when I'm spending loads of money!



IMO shopping in general, not only luxury shopping should be a pleasant experience. I refuse to buy anything as soon as people are rude to me- even at a flea market or a second hand shop...  That´s why I love the English charity shops so much- most employees are volunteers and love what they do, so are extremely nice.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Speaking of red bags...  here´s the one I bought in December and haven´t finished tlc´ing yet. Dior Delices, 2010.
The leather is very soft, but not as highly delicate as my red New Lock. The colour is a little darker IRL. Very warm. 




Sorry, the photo is blurry- my phone camera was on some wrong setting...


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of red bags...  here´s the one I bought in December and haven´t finished tlc´ing yet. Dior Delices, 2010.
> The leather is very soft, but not as highly delicate as my red New Lock. The colour is a little darker IRL. Very warm.
> 
> View attachment 5292079
> 
> 
> Sorry, the photo is blurry- my phone camera was on some wrong setting...


That's beautiful!


----------



## baghabitz34

inkfade said:


> Is the lettering embroidered? I had the summer tote but sold it because the lettering came unraveled once. I was able to fix it, but sold it right after because I didn't want to deal with the lettering coming undone.


Yes, the lettering is embroidered. That’s one of the things that drew me to the bag, that the lettering stands out.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> Totally endorse what others have said. Everything in life is just a phase be it good or bad. It seems no time since I had babies and yet they are teenagers now quickly growing up. Time has flown so fast. Enjoy this part but I’m glad you are not rushing to give things away.
> 
> One day we will hopefully look back and see that Covid was just a phase of our lives. We will go out more and take lovely bags to all the places we took them before. I’m trying to live in the moment and use whatever I can. I’m taking my bag stats and each carry as an achievement rather than thinking too much about the ones that don’t really get used for now.
> 
> Its interesting so many people love working remotely. As a key worker I’m at work all the time. I think my mental health benefits from getting out the house and being with people. My experience of remote working, managing home learning when schools was closed was horrific: reshaping everything we did, keeping children engaged and happy, supporting stressed teachers and parents. The virus makes things harder at work and it has been the most stressful time in my career but we are stronger together. My DH loves remote working though and it works well for his job.


I can't even envision my girl as a teenager - it feels ages and ages away. But I also remember not being able to envision the 6 month mark when she was first born, and here we are now - a week away from 9 months and quickly approaching a year. I can already see just how quickly it will all go by, even as it all feels so very far away. 

I will say, there is something about not going out nearly as much that has me being much more intentional about my bag use now. In "before" times, I definitely would use a bag for weeks and weeks on end, not switching it out because it was a hassle, and I didn't have time. Now, each outing is an opportunity to use my bags, and as a result, I have been really deliberate in choosing my bag and switching them out. They certainly aren't getting more use than before because outings are few and far between, but in a weird way, I feel like my bags are somehow getting more attention anyway.

I'm an introvert and a homebody, so remote work has been a dream for me. I also HATE commuting. I work in NYC, and I used to have to take either a bus and a train or two different trains to get to work everyday. Few things frustrate me the way being tied and reliant on public transit does. Not commuting is an absolute joy! I'm also so happy to be remote because I can be home with my baby girl. I'm lucky to have a great deal of flexibility in my job, so the bulk of my work gets down after bedtime, during naps, etc. My husband works in theater so it's odd hours and days for him. Sometimes he has random days off during the week, and it's so great when he's also home during the day to shard to load, but when there's shows or maintenance, he needs to be in the theater in-person so often, I'm home with our girl alone during the day. It's not easy - I really do find it SO hard to juggle a FT job, mainly WFH, and also take care of her, but I'm also so so grateful I am able to do it. So grateful I don't need to put her in daycare right now, and I can experience this time with her. I have felt, at times, the need to get out and be with people, and I'm always happy when I do, but overall, I've been really happy with WFH. 



papertiger said:


> I think the last point goes for so many of us in this thread so you are seriously not alone.
> 
> Considering I hardly seem to leave my living room, let alone my house, finding occasions to wear all my prize possessions is difficult but I'm doing OK.


It's actually so nice to know I'm not alone on the last point. I feel so silly to realize I've bought SO many things because I love them but have little use for them. A few years back, inspired by Marie Kondo, I decided I'd try to only buy things I love and "spark joy." Honestly, I can't even say I've been super successful at that, but regardless, it seems I took that a bit far because all these things I love and that "spark joy" aren't getting used!



ElainePG said:


> Welcome! You know, it sounds as though you already have a great deal of insight on your key issues. You make your best point at the end of #2: shop for the life you're living now, not the life you used to live, not the life you might live some time in the future! I don't want to speak for anyone else on this thread, so I'll just say that, for me, this is one I ALWAYS struggle with. After a number of years on this thread, I'm getting better (I don't shop for my "imaginary life" as often!) but I still find myself tempted.
> 
> Maybe for now, don't try to do too much all at once. You're a new Mom, and you're looking for a new job which will be totally WFH. So perhaps (this is just a suggestion!) don't worry about doing a closet clear-out at this point. Instead, begin by thinking of ways you can elevate your style. No reason why it can't still be leggings or joggers, but something a little more fashionable on top, and maybe a bit of jewelry… I'm betting you've got some cute things that aren't getting much use at the moment.
> 
> Later this year, when you're settled in your wonderful new job, you can start thinking about whether it's time to take a hard look at your clothes, shoes, and handbags and move some things along. But maybe that should wait another year.


I don't know why I find it so hard to shop for the life I have now. It seems like it should be so easy and simple! But honestly, I'm not even sure how aware I was that I was shopping for past/future/aspirational lifestyles until recently, so I guess awareness is a step in the right direction. 

I think part of the pressure I feel to declutter and get rid of things is that we will be moving in a few months. The thought of packing everything up is so stress-inducing, and it feels like if I can just get rid of things, it won't be as stressful. But, I think going slow and being mindful is really important, particularly given all the transitions that are going on in my life. 

I was going through my closet last night though and realized I do have some pieces I can get rid of because they just don't fit right (and honestly, never did). A gorgeous blue party dress that I adore, but it was bordering on too small even when I bought it. Now, nearly 10 years later, sure, I can technically fit into it, but I don't think I have the patience or desire to squeeze myself into it just to be uncomfortable, especially as it's a dress that I really don't have very many reasons/occasions to wear it to anyway. I have another cocktail dress that I adore, but it's a bit too tight in the shoulders. As I tried it on again, I remembered that it always was. Again, it actually looks good on and fits perfectly everywhere else, but I don't know if I want to keep a dress that doesn't quite fit right when again, I have very few reasons/occasions to wear it to begin with. All this to say that yes, I do want to go slow, but also, I think starting with the garments that don't fit correctly is a place to start. I may think they're pretty and love them, and honestly, I even think I look pretty damn good in them, but if I have to be uncomfortable to wear them, it's probably not best to hold on to them. (Or, at least that is what I'm telling myself because even as I write this very reasonable and logical argument, a part of me is screaming "no, keep them; they're so pretty!!!" )


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> And I had one of the best days of my life at the Champs Elysees Dior boutique in 2019 when I went in reluctantly to only have a look and the lovely SA gave me a full tour and made me try on the Lady Dior art bags. I didn´t buy anything, but still am in contact with the nice lady on Insta. She really gave me a special experience!



I'm glad you got to have such a wonderful experience.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Today, I was in a thrift store and found a Christmas-themed bag for 50% off the already low price.  I had gone so far as to put the bag in my cart when I remembered my 2022 commitment to buy no more thrift-store bags.  I put it back.  I am calling this a win!


----------



## essiedub

SakuraSakura said:


> *You're both deserving of respect especially when recovery can be so difficult to achieve. Honestly sometimes it feels nearly impossible.*
> 
> While these past few days I've felt overjoyed with knowing how they feel and potentially getting to experience a romantic relationship with them it's definitely creating some emotional unrest. I'm experiencing overwhelming feelings of anxiety and emotional dis-regulation. There are absolutely no signs that they're going to hurt me but I feel like I'm preparing myself to get hurt. All I can do is trust his word and expect him to tell me the truth. My intuition is telling me that I can trust MYSELF. He told me not to worry - I won't worry... easier said than done, I suppose. I think we're both in a similar place as he's also trying to figure this out ( he told me he hasn't seen anyone in a really long time. We had a bonding moment a few days ago regarding that.) As a survivor of abuse I can say that it messes with you so much. I should be continuing to celebrate these shared feelings, you guys! I feel like my mind is unintentionally sabotaging this. This may sound horrible but I'm feeling kind of 'crazy.'
> 
> I think a part of why I'm experiencing such a strong amount of emotional dysregulation is because I haven't been eating enough, drinking enough water or sleeping enough. Yes, I've been THAT anxious and excited. I remember promising myself that I wouldn't let myself get lost in any connections. That is a promise I intend to keep to myself.


Trust your intuition and take things very slowly.  Definitely find your grounding by stabilizing your water and food intake.  Sleep is a must or you will go crazy! I wish I could advise you better ..just take it easy and don’t go all in emotionally (yet).  Hugs to you! I am happy that you are happy!


----------



## dcooney4

thebattagirl said:


> Week one of rotation done!  Now what to pick for week 2
> View attachment 5292060


The charm makes me smile.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of red bags...  here´s the one I bought in December and haven´t finished tlc´ing yet. Dior Delices, 2010.
> The leather is very soft, but not as highly delicate as my red New Lock. The colour is a little darker IRL. Very warm.
> 
> View attachment 5292079
> 
> 
> Sorry, the photo is blurry- my phone camera was on some wrong setting...


It looks so soft .


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I can't even envision my girl as a teenager - it feels ages and ages away. But I also remember not being able to envision the 6 month mark when she was first born, and here we are now - a week away from 9 months and quickly approaching a year. I can already see just how quickly it will all go by, even as it all feels so very far away.
> 
> I will say, there is something about not going out nearly as much that has me being much more intentional about my bag use now. In "before" times, I definitely would use a bag for weeks and weeks on end, not switching it out because it was a hassle, and I didn't have time. Now, each outing is an opportunity to use my bags, and as a result, I have been really deliberate in choosing my bag and switching them out. They certainly aren't getting more use than before because outings are few and far between, but in a weird way, I feel like my bags are somehow getting more attention anyway.
> 
> I'm an introvert and a homebody, so remote work has been a dream for me. I also HATE commuting. I work in NYC, and I used to have to take either a bus and a train or two different trains to get to work everyday. Few things frustrate me the way being tied and reliant on public transit does. Not commuting is an absolute joy! I'm also so happy to be remote because I can be home with my baby girl. I'm lucky to have a great deal of flexibility in my job, so the bulk of my work gets down after bedtime, during naps, etc. My husband works in theater so it's odd hours and days for him. Sometimes he has random days off during the week, and it's so great when he's also home during the day to shard to load, but when there's shows or maintenance, he needs to be in the theater in-person so often, I'm home with our girl alone during the day. It's not easy - I really do find it SO hard to juggle a FT job, mainly WFH, and also take care of her, but I'm also so so grateful I am able to do it. So grateful I don't need to put her in daycare right now, and I can experience this time with her. I have felt, at times, the need to get out and be with people, and I'm always happy when I do, but overall, I've been really happy with WFH.
> 
> 
> It's actually so nice to know I'm not alone on the last point. I feel so silly to realize I've bought SO many things because I love them but have little use for them. A few years back, inspired by Marie Kondo, I decided I'd try to only buy things I love and "spark joy." Honestly, I can't even say I've been super successful at that, but regardless, it seems I took that a bit far because all these things I love and that "spark joy" aren't getting used!
> 
> 
> I don't know why I find it so hard to shop for the life I have now. It seems like it should be so easy and simple! But honestly, I'm not even sure how aware I was that I was shopping for past/future/aspirational lifestyles until recently, so I guess awareness is a step in the right direction.
> 
> I think part of the pressure I feel to declutter and get rid of things is that we will be moving in a few months. The thought of packing everything up is so stress-inducing, and it feels like if I can just get rid of things, it won't be as stressful. But, I think going slow and being mindful is really important, particularly given all the transitions that are going on in my life.
> 
> I was going through my closet last night though and realized I do have some pieces I can get rid of because they just don't fit right (and honestly, never did). A gorgeous blue party dress that I adore, but it was bordering on too small even when I bought it. Now, nearly 10 years later, sure, I can technically fit into it, but I don't think I have the patience or desire to squeeze myself into it just to be uncomfortable, especially as it's a dress that I really don't have very many reasons/occasions to wear it to anyway. I have another cocktail dress that I adore, but it's a bit too tight in the shoulders. As I tried it on again, I remembered that it always was. Again, it actually looks good on and fits perfectly everywhere else, but I don't know if I want to keep a dress that doesn't quite fit right when again, I have very few reasons/occasions to wear it to begin with. All this to say that yes, I do want to go slow, but also, I think starting with the garments that don't fit correctly is a place to start. I may think they're pretty and love them, and honestly, I even think I look pretty damn good in them, but if I have to be uncomfortable to wear them, it's probably not best to hold on to them. (Or, at least that is what I'm telling myself because even as I write this very reasonable and logical argument, a part of me is screaming "no, keep them; they're so pretty!!!" )


You don’t need to imagine her as a teenager. Just enjoy where you and she are at now. It’s great you can WFH with a baby. Even if it’s tough when you are alone with your DHs long and changeable hours. It was all I could manage to look after the babies when they were tiny. I’m very lucky that I’m the UK we get 12 months Mat leave (not all with pay) so I had that plus long school holidays with my children.

You make really good points about being more purposeful about your bag use now. I expect we are all like that too. Every chance I get to use something or switch I take. It is still very hard to use much though.

I think some of that is because my lifestyle has changed so much in the last two years. I used to go to the shops most weekends to browse and now I tend to spend more time running or walking the dog. Running was a new lockdown hobby to stay fit. I am not a sporty person but I managed to run nearly 600 miles last year in total. Very slowly!! The dog, a puppy last year was a result of my husband’s change to WFH. She’s big and needs a lot of exercise but has enhanced my life massively.

My delayed onset trauma related issues meant I had to change other aspects of my lifestyle. My commute use to be a 20-30 minute drive and many different bags came with me. Medication means I can’t drive in the mornings. I often get a lift in and walk or run home taking an hour. Fewer bags are comfortable for pounding the streets so purposefully and I tend to stick to backpacks but put little clutches inside sometimes. Two bags carried!!

I think it’s very hard to shop for the life we live now. Most people probably hope for something different. My therapist encourages me to try to live in the moment. I’ve never discussed this in relation to my bag collection but it’s an interesting thought. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Such a difficult decision! Both look so good. You can’t go wrong either way. I’d probably go for the larger one but the smaller one is wonderful! Is cost a factor? Smaller costs less?



Thanks! The smaller one does cost less but both are under 3k, which for me is the right ballpark for this purchase. 




cowgirlsboots said:


> I love the red!
> Seeing the mod shots I´d prefer the nano version for you. It looks perfect! The bigger one I don´t like on the shoulder. But it would be a nice size for the crook of the arm or handheld.



Thank you! Yeah one thing I was never sure of with this bag is how the long strap attaches so close to the middle of the bag. In both cases it’d be better if the attachments were more spaced out. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> And I had one of the best days of my life at the Champs Elysees Dior boutique in 2019 when I went in reluctantly to only have a look and the lovely SA gave me a full tour and made me try on the Lady Dior art bags. I didn´t buy anything, but still am in contact with the nice lady on Insta. She really gave me a special experience!



That sounds really fun. It IS great when the sales associate treats you really well and just makes the whole experience really enjoyable. I got that yesterday at YSL and it was so nice.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dramaprincess713 said:


> I can't even envision my girl as a teenager - it feels ages and ages away. But I also remember not being able to envision the 6 month mark when she was first born, and here we are now - a week away from 9 months and quickly approaching a year. I can already see just how quickly it will all go by, even as it all feels so very far away.
> 
> I will say, there is something about not going out nearly as much that has me being much more intentional about my bag use now. In "before" times, I definitely would use a bag for weeks and weeks on end, not switching it out because it was a hassle, and I didn't have time. Now, each outing is an opportunity to use my bags, and as a result, I have been really deliberate in choosing my bag and switching them out. They certainly aren't getting more use than before because outings are few and far between, but in a weird way, I feel like my bags are somehow getting more attention anyway.
> 
> I'm an introvert and a homebody, so remote work has been a dream for me. I also HATE commuting. I work in NYC, and I used to have to take either a bus and a train or two different trains to get to work everyday. Few things frustrate me the way being tied and reliant on public transit does. Not commuting is an absolute joy! I'm also so happy to be remote because I can be home with my baby girl. I'm lucky to have a great deal of flexibility in my job, so the bulk of my work gets down after bedtime, during naps, etc. My husband works in theater so it's odd hours and days for him. Sometimes he has random days off during the week, and it's so great when he's also home during the day to shard to load, but when there's shows or maintenance, he needs to be in the theater in-person so often, I'm home with our girl alone during the day. It's not easy - I really do find it SO hard to juggle a FT job, mainly WFH, and also take care of her, but I'm also so so grateful I am able to do it. So grateful I don't need to put her in daycare right now, and I can experience this time with her. I have felt, at times, the need to get out and be with people, and I'm always happy when I do, but overall, I've been really happy with WFH.
> 
> 
> It's actually so nice to know I'm not alone on the last point. I feel so silly to realize I've bought SO many things because I love them but have little use for them. A few years back, inspired by Marie Kondo, I decided I'd try to only buy things I love and "spark joy." Honestly, I can't even say I've been super successful at that, but regardless, it seems I took that a bit far because all these things I love and that "spark joy" aren't getting used!
> 
> 
> I don't know why I find it so hard to shop for the life I have now. It seems like it should be so easy and simple! But honestly, I'm not even sure how aware I was that I was shopping for past/future/aspirational lifestyles until recently, so I guess awareness is a step in the right direction.
> 
> I think part of the pressure I feel to declutter and get rid of things is that we will be moving in a few months. The thought of packing everything up is so stress-inducing, and it feels like if I can just get rid of things, it won't be as stressful. But, I think going slow and being mindful is really important, particularly given all the transitions that are going on in my life.
> 
> I was going through my closet last night though and realized I do have some pieces I can get rid of because they just don't fit right (and honestly, never did). A gorgeous blue party dress that I adore, but it was bordering on too small even when I bought it. Now, nearly 10 years later, sure, I can technically fit into it, but I don't think I have the patience or desire to squeeze myself into it just to be uncomfortable, especially as it's a dress that I really don't have very many reasons/occasions to wear it to anyway. I have another cocktail dress that I adore, but it's a bit too tight in the shoulders. As I tried it on again, I remembered that it always was. Again, it actually looks good on and fits perfectly everywhere else, but I don't know if I want to keep a dress that doesn't quite fit right when again, I have very few reasons/occasions to wear it to begin with. All this to say that yes, I do want to go slow, but also, I think starting with the garments that don't fit correctly is a place to start. I may think they're pretty and love them, and honestly, I even think I look pretty damn good in them, but if I have to be uncomfortable to wear them, it's probably not best to hold on to them. (Or, at least that is what I'm telling myself because even as I write this very reasonable and logical argument, a part of me is screaming "no, keep them; they're so pretty!!!" )


If they don’t fit right, you won’t move right in them so you won’t feel right in them so you won’t look good in them…no matter how good they look right after you put them on. Out they go!!!!!!


----------



## Jereni

@BowieFan1971 I want to hear about your Hermes visit scheming. Need to live vicariously thru you haha! Do you have certain colors in mind for the new bag?


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm choosing not to live in a state of what-ifs. I did what I was intended to do - I'll be alright no matter what happens. I'm still here. All I can operate on are the facts. I want to continue enjoying the fact that he admitted to liking me. Thanks everyone.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> @BowieFan1971 I want to hear about your Hermes visit scheming. Need to live vicariously thru you haha! Do you have certain colors in mind for the new bag?


Black, gold, teal, orange. Don’t have a strong preference about HW or leather, though I do really like Clemence. I really hope I get an appointment, but we’ll see…I have 2-3 shots if I include Saturday. Our flight arrives at 8am Saturday morning and we leave at 1pm on Wednesday. Fingers crossed that I get lucky. And they may not have any B or K even if I do. But I do like the Toolbox 20 if they don’t.

I have some alternatives in mind if I don’t get an appointment. A Le Tanneur Sans Couture is high up there or maybe a YSL SdJ or Manhattan. Though because I could only buy it in France, the Le Tanneur heads the list. I really like that aspect…makes it more is individual to the trip. A B or K, even though I could I technically could buy it here, rate because the prospects of me ever getting offered one here are next to nil so Paris is my best shot. And I think DH really wants to get one for me.

But ANY bag I buy there will be special because it will be my Paris bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Thank you - yeah I probably should have done photos of them both cross body or both shoulder so that it was easier to compare.
> 
> The smaller one does feel fabulous crossbody, and it photographs like a dream. The larger one strangely enough felt more luxe though. Often I think smooth leather feels more luxe but the SDJ is pretty stiff in the smooth leather. Ugh so hard, #firstworldproblems.



They both look great on you but I have a slight preference for the larger one on you. The scale of it looks right on your frame. Maybe I’m influenced by the large scale of your duster cardi but it seems to look right proportionally as an everyday bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> They both look great on you but I have a slight preference for the larger one on you. The scale of it looks right on your frame. Maybe I’m influenced by the large scale of your duster cardi but it seems to look right proportionally as an everyday bag.


And by frame I mean tall. I just realized that could be taken in a multitude of ways! I have been working with an image consultant for almost two years and this is something she has talked about with me: proportion. Small bags are fine of course if that’s what I want and I’m carrying them for a certain purpose. But as I am on the tall side and since I like to wear elongated clothing (I am long waisted and have long arms) she always reminds me that medium to large scale bags work well on me for those reasons.


----------



## More bags

@Katinahat it’s wonderful to see you here. I’m sorry 2021 was such a rough year. Kudos on having courage to get help. Great job on your bag usage tracking. I remember your chart and it is mind blowing - I love visual analytics. Great job on your goals. I’m wishing you a wonderful start to 2022.  Beautiful and joyful coloured wallet! We are here for you!



ElainePG said:


> My mantra for the year: *I have enough. I’ve done enough. I am enough.*
> That being said, I have three wardrobe-related resolutions…
> 
> Use *all* my everyday bags and small/weekend bags, even though I don’t go out often. Set up a checklist to track this, so I stick to it! (Ditto for my Hermès scarves.)
> Get my bag collection down from 22 to 18 bags; sell 3, donate 1. Don’t buy any new bags this year… focus on enjoying the ones I have. (Ditto-ditto for my Hermès scarves!)
> Be careful of “sales goggles.” Don’t buy anything (bags, jewelry, clothes, shoes, etc.) just because it’s a bargain! The corollary to this: try really hard not to stress-shop. Don't even do any on-line browsing. Find another way to deal with the stress.


Elaine, great goals. I love your mantra, *I have enough. I’ve done enough. I am enough. *It’s brilliant. Also your first goal resonates with me.

*Use all my everyday bags and small/weekend bags, even though I don’t go out often. Set up a checklist to track this, so I stick to it! (Ditto for my Hermès scarves.)*
I am using this as my January guide!



hlh0904 said:


> I did a huge haul of what I saved for. I love boston bags. I have three speedy's and love that I can really carry my stuff.
> Purchased three Gucci GG Crystal bostons, red, navy and dark brown (looks khaki). Love the classic look.
> Now I am on ban island. I don't have a lot of space so I am careful what I collect. I enjoy them though and look forward to wear them year round!
> 
> I miss going out socially. Even now I sit here with a sore throat.
> 
> How are you?


Sounds like a wonderful family of Bostons. It’s great finding what we love and what works for us! I hope your sore throat improves and you feel better soon.
I am doing much better. My younger son got Covid before Christmas and has recovered from mild symptom. The rest of the household stayed healthy and tested negative. I was struggling with stress and anxiety about kids going back to hockey and school, getting exposed to Covid everywhere, etc. I’m focusing on what I can control and letting go of what I can’t control, and doing a lot of deep breathing!

@Sparkletastic, gorgeous Dior holiday minaudiere! Sorry the circle bag didn’t work out.

@JenJBS congratulations on your new Fount buckle bag. The leather looks amazing.

@dcooney4 gorgeous Mulberry eye candy and I love your new avatar painting.

@Claudia Herzog beautiful green brocade wallet and coin purse. What a lovely story.

@Jereni such a pretty PS with Viking pic.

@Sunshine mama congratulations on your Asprey bag, great lines on this bag. Great photography skills, I notice you stage and take great pics!

@baghabitz34 I like your Prussian Blue Rogue and scarf. Your blue patterned Ferragamo wallet always catches my eye!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Black, gold, teal, orange. Don’t have a strong preference about HW or leather, though I do really like Clemence. I really hope I get an appointment, but we’ll see…I have 2-3 shots if I include Saturday. Our flight arrives at 8am Saturday morning and we leave at 1pm on Wednesday. Fingers crossed that I get lucky. And they may not have any B or K even if I do. But I do like the Toolbox 20 if they don’t.
> 
> I have some alternatives in mind if I don’t get an appointment. A Le Tanneur Sans Couture is high up there or maybe a YSL SdJ or Manhattan. Though because I could only buy it in France, the Le Tanneur heads the list. I really like that aspect…makes it more is individual to the trip. A B or K, even though I could I technically could buy it here, rate because the prospects of me ever getting offered one here are next to nil so Paris is my best shot. And I think DH really wants to get one for me.
> 
> But ANY bag I buy there will be special because it will be my Paris bag.



Nice! I’m biased towards colors, so the teal or orange sound exciting to me. I also suspect, from what I’ve heard, that I would like the Clemence leather.

Hope you get the appt! But as you say, even if not there are a lot of other great handbag options in Paris.


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> And by frame I mean tall. I just realized that could be taken in a multitude of ways! I have been working with an image consultant for almost two years and this is something she has talked about with me: proportion. Small bags are fine of course if that’s what I want and I’m carrying them for a certain purpose. But as I am on the tall side and since I like to wear elongated clothing (I am long waisted and have long arms) she always reminds me that medium to large scale bags work well on me for those reasons.



Oh for sure - I figured that’s what you meant. And I agree - as much as tiny bags are fun, in _person _I often feel that they look a bit undersized on me, due to height.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> How exciting! You thinking about the B, since you got the vintage K last year? Or are you craving another K?



@BowieFan1971 
Aww, you lucky girl!
I'm not aware of being interested in owning a B or K myself, but the sheer extent of your DH's offer makes me gasp.

We've started talking about Paris in February again. Given the car show won't be postponed....  and we get our Covid documentation in time. I'm not yet sure whether I'm ready to plan ahead again...
In case we get there there certainly won't be a visit to Hermes for me. Not even to look. I'd be scared to enter this shop. But I could go to all the great vintage and second hand stores and to the "puces".
We'll see what happens...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That's beautiful!



Thank-you! I couldn´t resist the combination of the macro cannage and the colour...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> It looks so soft .


It is- the leather is very soft to the touch, but still not extremely delicate. As soon as I´ve finished touching up the corners (when I bought it the seller gave it to some "leather pro" to have said corners fixed before shipping it, but I hated the work and scraped everything off to give it a go myself) I´ll take proper photos and start wearing it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> *I have enough. I’ve done enough. I am enough*.


That´s a mantra to print out and paper my home with. I need it in every room, in every corner! Thank you for this @ElainePG


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> @Katinahat it’s wonderful to see you here. I’m sorry 2021 was such a rough year. Kudos on having courage to get help. Great job on your bag usage tracking. I remember your chart and it is mind blowing - I love visual analytics. Great job on your goals. I’m wishing you a wonderful start to 2022.  Beautiful and joyful coloured wallet! We are here for you!


Thanks @More bags . It’s lovely to have your kindness and encouragement both about bags and getting well. TPF friends have all been wonderful!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> @BowieFan1971
> Aww, you lucky girl!
> I'm not aware of being interested in owning a B or K myself, but the sheer extent of your DH's offer makes me gasp.
> 
> We've started talking about Paris in February again. Given the car show won't be postponed....  and we get our Covid documentation in time. I'm not yet sure whether I'm ready to plan ahead again...
> In case we get there there certainly won't be a visit to Hermes for me. Not even to look. I'd be scared to enter this shop. But I could go to all the great vintage and second hand stores and to the "puces".
> We'll see what happens...


Where are the vintage and secondhand stores located? What is a “puce”? I would be happy to find a special treasure there too!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I've really enjoyed reading everyone else's goals! So many of them resonate with me, but the one that jumped out to me the most was the theme around this new "lifestyle" - I too have been working from home for the last 2 years and have bags/clothing waiting to be used until my life returns to "normal." I'm not sure my life will ever return to "normal" or at least the way it was before the pandemic, so I would like to start using/buying/wearing what works for me TODAY.

If I'm not too late, I wanted to jump in with a few goals/mantras of my own:

*I would like to save a certain amount for a house this year, and will not buy a new bag until I hit that goal* - I think I will feel a lot less guilty about buying if I hit the goal first (*I am a little bit worried about special seasonal bags or dream bags popping up on the preloved market that I would miss out on if I did not purchase quickly, so if this scenario arises, I am giving myself an option B, where I will put the same amount I put towards a bag into the house fund)
*Just because I love a bag does not mean I need it, some bags are okay to appreciate from afar *- I will buy what works for THIS lifestyle today, not what would have worked 2 years ago or for the fantasy life I don't lead
*Evaluate where a bag fits in my wardrobe before purchasing */ no 2 bags that serve the same purpose/worn with the same outfits - I feel like I did a pretty good job of this in 2021 and would like to continue doing so
*Start tracking my bag usage*
*Wear the bags I love without worrying if they are too "flashy"* - some of my favorite bags hardly get worn because I worry about others thinking "she spent how much on that bag?!" 
*No more black Chanel bags!!!* Before I really got into ultra luxury bags, I loved wearing a fun colored bags and found ways to wear them with my wardrobe. Sometimes I wish I could go back to this place of naiveté where I just purchased and wore what I loved, without concern for how classic it was or if it went perfectly with my wardrobe
For those who track their bag usage, do you use an app designed to track things? I'd love suggestions besides a spreadsheet (because I will certainly forget/be too lazy to open the spreadsheet every time I use a new bag).

Thanks for letting me share and I'm looking forward to this thread for 2022!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Oh, and on the “wear the bag” front…I bought 2 different wider straps on Amazon so I can bring my Bolide to Paris! I didn’t like the look of the skinny strap that came with it and I can lengthen these to do crossbody, they are thick so they distribute weight better and are more secure and the proportions are so much better for the size of the bag. I will still bring the black Mini MAC too.


----------



## Katinahat

ItsPurseonal said:


> I've really enjoyed reading everyone else's goals! So many of them resonate with me, but the one that jumped out to me the most was the theme around this new "lifestyle" - I too have been working from home for the last 2 years and have bags/clothing waiting to be used until my life returns to "normal." I'm not sure my life will ever return to "normal" or at least the way it was before the pandemic, so I would like to start using/buying/wearing what works for me TODAY.
> 
> If I'm not too late, I wanted to jump in with a few goals/mantras of my own:
> 
> *I would like to save a certain amount for a house this year, and will not buy a new bag until I hit that goal* - I think I will feel a lot less guilty about buying if I hit the goal first (*I am a little bit worried about special seasonal bags or dream bags popping up on the preloved market that I would miss out on if I did not purchase quickly, so if this scenario arises, I am giving myself an option B, where I will put the same amount I put towards a bag into the house fund)
> *Just because I love a bag does not mean I need it, some bags are okay to appreciate from afar *- I will buy what works for THIS lifestyle today, not what would have worked 2 years ago or for the fantasy life I don't lead
> *Evaluate where a bag fits in my wardrobe before purchasing */ no 2 bags that serve the same purpose/worn with the same outfits - I feel like I did a pretty good job of this in 2021 and would like to continue doing so
> *Start tracking my bag usage*
> *Wear the bags I love without worrying if they are too "flashy"* - some of my favorite bags hardly get worn because I worry about others thinking "she spent how much on that bag?!"
> *No more black Chanel bags!!!* Before I really got into ultra luxury bags, I loved wearing a fun colored bags and found ways to wear them with my wardrobe. Sometimes I wish I could go back to this place of naiveté where I just purchased and wore what I loved, without concern for how classic it was or if it went perfectly with my wardrobe
> For those who track their bag usage, do you use an app designed to track things? I'd love suggestions besides a spreadsheet (because I will certainly forget/be too lazy to open the spreadsheet every time I use a new bag).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and I'm looking forward to this thread for 2022!


I’d love to hear about a bag tracking App too. I currently use the thing you don’t hear about (a spreadsheet) but only because it’s Numbers on my iPhone so it’s super quick. I have it set up for the whole year so I just have to update a number. Someone else mentioned an App.


----------



## mariliz11

Katinahat said:


> I’d love to hear about a bag tracking App too. I currently use the thing you don’t hear about (a spreadsheet) but only because it’s Numbers on my iPhone so it’s super quick. I have it set up for the whole year so I just have to update a number. Someone else mentioned an App.


I have that too but for new purchases. I’m tracking purchase price, discount, price increases etc.


----------



## whateve

mariliz11 said:


> I have that too but for new purchases. I’m tracking purchase price, discount, price increases etc.


I have a spreadsheet that shows each item in my collection with date of purchase, price, etc. I have a column for each month of the year and record every time I carry each purse, then at the end of the year I total them. I have yearly totals for each purse.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Black, gold, teal, orange. Don’t have a strong preference about HW or leather, though I do really like Clemence. I really hope I get an appointment, but we’ll see…I have 2-3 shots if I include Saturday. Our flight arrives at 8am Saturday morning and we leave at 1pm on Wednesday. Fingers crossed that I get lucky. And they may not have any B or K even if I do. But I do like the Toolbox 20 if they don’t.
> 
> I have some alternatives in mind if I don’t get an appointment. A Le Tanneur Sans Couture is high up there or maybe a YSL SdJ or Manhattan. Though because I could only buy it in France, the Le Tanneur heads the list. I really like that aspect…makes it more is individual to the trip. A B or K, even though I could I technically could buy it here, rate because the prospects of me ever getting offered one here are next to nil so Paris is my best shot. And I think DH really wants to get one for me.
> 
> But ANY bag I buy there will be special because it will be my Paris bag.


I'm so excited for you! I think my husband would faint if he saw the price of a new Hermes bag. Although, he has accompanied me to Louis Vuitton without needing medical intervention. 
Can't wait to hear about your adventure!!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> I could go to all the great vintage and second hand stores and to the "puces".


I’ve always wanted to go, but assumed you would have t9 be fluent in French to bargain, if that is even done anymore! At any rate it’s probably more expensive now, back when I thought of going (maybe ten years ago) I was looking for vintage dead stock Caron and guerlain extrait








						The Puces de Paris Saint-Ouen, since 1870 - Official website of the Puces
					

Les Puces de Paris Saint-Ouen, the largest antique and second-hand market in the world, with more than 5 million visitors per year




					www.pucesdeparissaintouen.com


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh, and on the “wear the bag” front…I bought 2 different wider straps on Amazon so I can bring my Bolide to Paris! I didn’t like the look of the skinny strap that came with it and I can lengthen these to do crossbody, they are thick so they distribute weight better and are more secure and the proportions are so much better for the size of the bag. I will still bring the black Mini MAC too.


For some patterned straps similar to Hermes (for your kelly or other), take a look at shoulderbagstrap on Etsy






						Non-H Shoulder Strap Success
					

Hi, Lovely !  WOuld it be possible for you to show us pics how your Pico looks while being carried on the shoulder please.  Thank you :wave:    Just wanted to share my excitement for this ☺ Ordered a custom made strap online which matches my Picotin 18 perfectly! (Watermark is my instagram...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## BowieFan1971

sherrylynn said:


> I'm so excited for you! I think my husband would faint if he saw the price of a new Hermes bag. Although, he has accompanied me to Louis Vuitton without needing medical intervention.
> Can't wait to hear about your adventure!!


Thanks! Never thought it would happen. Not the trip, any of it! I was shocked when he told me he picked the hotel partly because it was close to H but still in a good location to see stuff, then proceeded to tell me to get  a leather appointment. He sent me the email response where he had already tried. I told him how much H bags started at and he shrugged. Yesterday when we were talking about the trip, I told him I was bag pre-shopping so we could focus time on sightseeing. He said ok, that’s great but he would shop if that’s what I wanted. He asked me about bags I saw that I liked and what budget range I was considering. I said under $3k, but that the bags I liked at H were more, like $10k. He said that while he would have thought that $500 was crazy for a bag at one time,  he understands now and that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity. So….we’ll see! It’s up to the luck
of the draw and what H has. It is all so exciting…the whole thing!!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> For some patterned straps similar to Hermes (for your kelly or other), take a look at shoulderbagstrap on Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-H Shoulder Strap Success
> 
> 
> Hi, Lovely !  WOuld it be possible for you to show us pics how your Pico looks while being carried on the shoulder please.  Thank you :wave:    Just wanted to share my excitement for this ☺ Ordered a custom made strap online which matches my Picotin 18 perfectly! (Watermark is my instagram...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


No time to order another one, though those look really nice! Maybe later…


----------



## Sparkletastic

ItsPurseonal said:


> *Sometimes I wish I could go back to this place of naiveté where I just purchased and wore what I loved, without concern for how classic it was or if it went perfectly with my wardrobe*
> For those who track their bag usage, do you use an app designed to track things? I'd love suggestions besides a spreadsheet (because I will certainly forget/be too lazy to open the spreadsheet every time I use a new bag).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and I'm looking forward to this thread for 2022!


Welcome to the conversation! My humble two cents on your comment.

I was strangling myself in that place for a while and came to believe all my bags had to “hold their value”. I woke up when I realized my brain had then narrowed my potential bag options Chanel (have enough for a long while) or Hermes (don’t want any). I felt trapped in my own arbitrary rules.

_I think tPF unintentionally breeds this thinking because we all take bags seriously. The peer pressure is to buy premier and buy “smart”. It’s not everyone but the sentiment is repeated over and over and over. _

But, why? I don’t put a _must-retain-all-their-value_ requirement on jewelry, clothes, cars, etc. because - like purses - they’re *not* true investments.

Putting undue burdens on our relationships with our bags is not really serving us. So, IMO any bag over a functional $2 cloth knapsack should bring so much joy that you use it to death making the “classic/holding of value” factor irrelevant.

In Dec. I added a Chanel jumbo and a no name $80 bag to my collection because each will bring me joy and each will get worn. So, buy what you LOVE! Wear what you LOVE! Let your bags make you giddy.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! Never thought it would happen. Not the trip, any of it! I was shocked when he told me he picked the hotel partly because it was close to H but still in a good location to see stuff, then proceeded to tell me to get  a leather appointment. He sent me the email response where he had already tried. I told him how much H bags started at and he shrugged. Yesterday when we were talking about the trip, I told him I was bag pre-shopping so we could focus time on sightseeing. He said ok, that’s great but he would shop if that’s what I wanted. He asked me about bags I saw that I liked and what budget range I was considering. I said under $3k, but that the bags I liked at H were more, like $10k. He said that while he would have thought that $500 was crazy for a bag at one time,  he understands now and that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity. So….we’ll see! It’s up to the luck
> of the draw and what H has. It is all so exciting…the whole thing!!!!!!



That is really sweet of him! Enjoy the trip!


----------



## More bags

@papertiger I love your G Interlocking/scarf/hat outfit photo!   Re: your comment about Bullet Journal, the beauty about the system is to use it in the way it serves you best. I’ve been using a Bullet Journal for over 6 years. There is a framework/bones of the system, you can reference the overview video Here, about 4 mins long, or you can read the written overview if you prefer reading the explanation. I like that it is fully customizable to my needs, for example I use a weekly calendar layout instead of a daily layout because I like to look at a week at a glance. If I need to make more notes for a particular day, event, or meeting, I have the space to do that, too. Good luck!



Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you for the support!!!  In 2021, I went from fit and healthy to bed ridden, weak, weirdly shaven head and loopy in an instant with the surgery. Then my friends and family “supported” me with yummy junk-y comfort food which has put on the pounds. I don’t feel like me. I don’t feel sparkly. And Covid is just an added yawning, relentless negative pressure.
> 
> The good thing is I’ve finally started developing a mindfulness practice - meditation, breath work, yoga, journaling. I did NOT enjoy *any* of that before. Now I really look forward to it each day.
> 
> Dragging myself back into the light…


Hey @Sparkletastic, I admire your resilience. You went through brain surgery, your son getting Covid twice, changing jobs, and you still have a whip smart sense of humour! Good luck with the weight loss goals, mental health focus, and living life full and sparkly - I know you’ll kick @$$ and take names. 
Also, what the what re:your grocery order theft - that’s unbelievable!

@Purses & Perfumes Oooh, your Bottega Veneta Gold knot is gorgeous! 

@Katinahat I really like the colour of your Coach Madison, it’s a fantastic pop of colour. It’s a different bag compared to your black Lily. If finances are not compromised, I hope you can find a way to make room for it in your collection.

@baghabitz34 the lettering on your Felt/flannel MJ tote is so cool!

@BowieFan1971 How exciting to be planning your Paris trip! Good luck with appointments and whatever shopping you end up doing. I think the anticipation and looking forward to travel is so wonderful! A great mood booster!
Also, fabulous navy Ferragamo bag - so many cool details!

@SakuraSakura your Kate Spade skirt is so chic!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

@dramaprincess713 great to have you here. Great job setting goals and intentions, and recognizing you’re in multiple transitions - new mom, yay, and seeking full time virtual work. We’re here to support you. As others like @880 have mentioned, there’s no rush, no deadline. Go confidently at your pace. I like @vintage Leather’s goal of touching everything.

@Jereni both red bags look fantastic on you. Two questions, 1) within the context of your overall collection which red bag fills more of an unfilled spot, 2) which size of bag do you think you’ll reach for more frequently, what size of bag do you reach for more often with your current bags?

@Vintage Leather great job on the goals. It reads to me as well thought out, simplicity/clarity of focus, and I think we can all benefit from editing/pruning back our resolutions and to-do lists most days. Sending virtual hugs your way. 

@thebattagirl I like your Bal and cute dog bag charm.

@cowgirlsboots your Dior Delices is beautiful!


----------



## More bags

ItsPurseonal said:


> I've really enjoyed reading everyone else's goals! So many of them resonate with me, but the one that jumped out to me the most was the theme around this new "lifestyle" - I too have been working from home for the last 2 years and have bags/clothing waiting to be used until my life returns to "normal." I'm not sure my life will ever return to "normal" or at least the way it was before the pandemic, so I would like to start using/buying/wearing what works for me TODAY.
> 
> If I'm not too late, I wanted to jump in with a few goals/mantras of my own:
> 
> *I would like to save a certain amount for a house this year, and will not buy a new bag until I hit that goal* - I think I will feel a lot less guilty about buying if I hit the goal first (*I am a little bit worried about special seasonal bags or dream bags popping up on the preloved market that I would miss out on if I did not purchase quickly, so if this scenario arises, I am giving myself an option B, where I will put the same amount I put towards a bag into the house fund)
> *Just because I love a bag does not mean I need it, some bags are okay to appreciate from afar *- I will buy what works for THIS lifestyle today, not what would have worked 2 years ago or for the fantasy life I don't lead
> *Evaluate where a bag fits in my wardrobe before purchasing */ no 2 bags that serve the same purpose/worn with the same outfits - I feel like I did a pretty good job of this in 2021 and would like to continue doing so
> *Start tracking my bag usage*
> *Wear the bags I love without worrying if they are too "flashy"* - some of my favorite bags hardly get worn because I worry about others thinking "she spent how much on that bag?!"
> *No more black Chanel bags!!!* Before I really got into ultra luxury bags, I loved wearing a fun colored bags and found ways to wear them with my wardrobe. Sometimes I wish I could go back to this place of naiveté where I just purchased and wore what I loved, without concern for how classic it was or if it went perfectly with my wardrobe
> For those who track their bag usage, do you use an app designed to track things? I'd love suggestions besides a spreadsheet (because I will certainly forget/be too lazy to open the spreadsheet every time I use a new bag).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and I'm looking forward to this thread for 2022!


Awesome goals and intentions. I track my bag usage in a spreadsheet on my ipad. I know some others have mentioned using a notes file on their phone, listing their bags and placing a tic mark each time the bag is worn outside the house. I recall one tpf’er using a notebook - paper and pencil. I hope it helps.


----------



## More bags

My January intentions/challenges, as suggested by @ElainePG
1) use my bags - carried 6 bags so far, Coco Handle, So Kelly, Bolide, black Reissue, Garden Party, red Reissue
2) wear my scarves - 4 shawls and 1 scarf

Today’s bag, red Reissue, archive pic


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> @Katinahat it’s wonderful to see you here. I’m sorry 2021 was such a rough year. Kudos on having courage to get help. Great job on your bag usage tracking. I remember your chart and it is mind blowing - I love visual analytics. Great job on your goals. I’m wishing you a wonderful start to 2022.  Beautiful and joyful coloured wallet! We are here for you!
> 
> 
> Elaine, great goals. I love your mantra, *I have enough. I’ve done enough. I am enough. *It’s brilliant. Also your first goal resonates with me.
> 
> *Use all my everyday bags and small/weekend bags, even though I don’t go out often. Set up a checklist to track this, so I stick to it! (Ditto for my Hermès scarves.)*
> I am using this as my January guide!
> 
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful family of Bostons. It’s great finding what we love and what works for us! I hope your sore throat improves and you feel better soon.
> I am doing much better. My younger son got Covid before Christmas and has recovered from mild symptom. The rest of the household stayed healthy and tested negative. I was struggling with stress and anxiety about kids going back to hockey and school, getting exposed to Covid everywhere, etc. I’m focusing on what I can control and letting go of what I can’t control, and doing a lot of deep breathing!
> 
> @Sparkletastic, gorgeous Dior holiday minaudiere! Sorry the circle bag didn’t work out.
> 
> @JenJBS congratulations on your new Fount buckle bag. The leather looks amazing.
> 
> @dcooney4 gorgeous Mulberry eye candy and I love your new avatar painting.
> 
> @Claudia Herzog beautiful green brocade wallet and coin purse. What a lovely story.
> 
> @Jereni such a pretty PS with Viking pic.
> 
> @Sunshine mama congratulations on your Asprey bag, great lines on this bag. Great photography skills, I notice you stage and take great pics!
> 
> @baghabitz34 I like your Prussian Blue Rogue and scarf. Your blue patterned Ferragamo wallet always catches my eye!


Thank you so much. I am really enjoying doing watercolors.


----------



## dcooney4

ItsPurseonal said:


> I've really enjoyed reading everyone else's goals! So many of them resonate with me, but the one that jumped out to me the most was the theme around this new "lifestyle" - I too have been working from home for the last 2 years and have bags/clothing waiting to be used until my life returns to "normal." I'm not sure my life will ever return to "normal" or at least the way it was before the pandemic, so I would like to start using/buying/wearing what works for me TODAY.
> 
> If I'm not too late, I wanted to jump in with a few goals/mantras of my own:
> 
> *I would like to save a certain amount for a house this year, and will not buy a new bag until I hit that goal* - I think I will feel a lot less guilty about buying if I hit the goal first (*I am a little bit worried about special seasonal bags or dream bags popping up on the preloved market that I would miss out on if I did not purchase quickly, so if this scenario arises, I am giving myself an option B, where I will put the same amount I put towards a bag into the house fund)
> *Just because I love a bag does not mean I need it, some bags are okay to appreciate from afar *- I will buy what works for THIS lifestyle today, not what would have worked 2 years ago or for the fantasy life I don't lead
> *Evaluate where a bag fits in my wardrobe before purchasing */ no 2 bags that serve the same purpose/worn with the same outfits - I feel like I did a pretty good job of this in 2021 and would like to continue doing so
> *Start tracking my bag usage*
> *Wear the bags I love without worrying if they are too "flashy"* - some of my favorite bags hardly get worn because I worry about others thinking "she spent how much on that bag?!"
> *No more black Chanel bags!!!* Before I really got into ultra luxury bags, I loved wearing a fun colored bags and found ways to wear them with my wardrobe. Sometimes I wish I could go back to this place of naiveté where I just purchased and wore what I loved, without concern for how classic it was or if it went perfectly with my wardrobe
> For those who track their bag usage, do you use an app designed to track things? I'd love suggestions besides a spreadsheet (because I will certainly forget/be too lazy to open the spreadsheet every time I use a new bag).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and I'm looking forward to this thread for 2022!


I use evernotes on my phone. I make a list of my bags by color and then I just make a little mark next to each bag when I take it out of the house. Easy as pie.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! Never thought it would happen. Not the trip, any of it! I was shocked when he told me he picked the hotel partly because it was close to H but still in a good location to see stuff, then proceeded to tell me to get  a leather appointment. He sent me the email response where he had already tried. I told him how much H bags started at and he shrugged. Yesterday when we were talking about the trip, I told him I was bag pre-shopping so we could focus time on sightseeing. He said ok, that’s great but he would shop if that’s what I wanted. He asked me about bags I saw that I liked and what budget range I was considering. I said under $3k, but that the bags I liked at H were more, like $10k. He said that while he would have thought that $500 was crazy for a bag at one time,  he understands now and that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity. So….we’ll see! It’s up to the luck
> of the draw and what H has. It is all so exciting…the whole thing!!!!!!


I am so excited for you. I hope you will take some photos in Paris and share them with us.


----------



## FizzyWater

sherrylynn said:


> I'm so excited for you! I think my husband would faint if he saw the price of a new Hermes bag. Although, he has accompanied me to Louis Vuitton without needing medical intervention.
> Can't wait to hear about your adventure!!



I've softened my BF up by only pointing out the Himalayan B's we've seen people wearing (real or fake? I wouldn't know) and telling him the price of those.


----------



## FizzyWater

dcooney4 said:


> I use evernotes on my phone. I make a list of my bags by color and then I just make a little mark next to each bag when I take it out of the house. Easy as pie.



Evernote is wonderful.  I have it on every device I own.  (Though the new iOS redesign has syncing problems that drive me *crazy*.)


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...I succumbed to Hadrian's sales...and bought a small proenza schouler pouch and a vintage Gucci shoulder bag...but for cheap...US$45 and US$125 respectively. 
I couldn't pass them up.
The Gucci  is going to need  a little work ...but still mich cheaper than I could get on ebay...Am I trying to justify here...probably.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 6 bags so far, Coco Handle, So Kelly, Bolide, black Reissue, Garden Party, red Reissue
> 2) wear my scarves - 4 shawls and 1 scarf
> 
> Today’s bag, red Reissue, archive pic
> View attachment 5292960



Such a beautiful color!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Where are the vintage and secondhand stores located? What is a “puce”? I would be happy to find a special treasure there too!


There are vintage and second hand stores all over Paris. When you google "vintage shopping" you get a lot of results. My favourite quarter is *Le Marais*. There you find heaps of second hand stores and a little higher up vintage boutiqes ( for example Mamzelle Swing which is a cute little store for 40ies-70ies clothes and accessories with a charming owner.)  
BUT the second hand stores like Kiloshop are "dirty second hand"- sometimes smelly, very crowded, items on the floor...  not everybody´s cup of tea. I love them, though!

The puces are a huge flea market in stationary buildings. It´s an experience! You find everything  from dirty and cheap to high class antiques. 
*Marché aux puces de Paris Saint-Ouen*
Porte de Clignancourt - 93400 Saint-Ouen
They are open Sat, Sun, Mon.








						Paris Flea Markets Hints & Tips
					

The Les Puces flea market in Paris is the largest of its kind in the world and is brimming with vintage and antique treasures.



					www.parisperfect.com
				





There´s another big fleemarket on the streets on Sat/ Sun at the Porte de Vanves









						Treasures and Trinkets at the Vanves Flea Market in Paris
					

The most popular antiques market is Marché aux Puces de Saint-Ouen, but the one we are visiting today is the Vanves Flea Market in Paris.



					www.parisperfect.com
				




Very lovely! Dirt cheap upt to antiques, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Where are the vintage and secondhand stores located? What is a “puce”? I would be happy to find a special treasure there too!


My Paris dreams for February are off!
The car show was postponed to March when there are no school holidays. My DH is planning on going on his own.
I now booked a hotel for the school Easter break in April...  We´ll see whether we´ll go...


----------



## BowieFan1971

So….went to Saks and the Saint Laurent boutique to pre-shop. Got some surprises. LV? Not impressed with what they had in leather for the prices, but supposedly Paris has more styles/variety. Permanently ruled out an Alma BB…so cute and looks great crossbody but is too small due to the taper. SL SdJ Baby in smooth leather…great bag, has a snap out zipper case that is a nice extra and it is a possibility, but it does not close so I’m not sure. Went in Celine even though I did not find anything online and saw the Belt Bag in person…loved it. Would have to get it in Paris to get it in smooth leather, but I was really pleased with the size, weight, feel and price. On the list now for sure!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> My Paris dreams for February are off!
> The car show was postponed to March when there are no school holidays. My DH is planning on going on his own.
> I now booked a hotel for the school Easter break in April...  We´ll see whether we´ll go...


Aw…sorry to hear this! But thank you for all the details about the shops. I really want to check those out!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 6 bags so far, Coco Handle, So Kelly, Bolide, black Reissue, Garden Party, red Reissue
> 2) wear my scarves - 4 shawls and 1 scarf
> 
> Today’s bag, red Reissue, archive pic
> View attachment 5292960



I love your red quilted bag @More bags . I keep being tempted by red in winter to go with all my black clothes but I’m not a red person and own nothing in red at all.

These are very good bag use stats considering how quiet everything is.

Thanks also for your helpful comments about the Madison. I’m definitely keeping it. I think perhaps pink is my red. I’m considering adding a navy clutch too so I have the option of pink or navy with some of the dresses I’m considering for my cousin’s wedding.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Welcome to the conversation! My humble two cents on your comment.
> 
> I was strangling myself in that place for a while and came to believe all my bags had to “hold their value”. I woke up when I realized my brain had then narrowed my potential bag options Chanel (have enough for a long while) or Hermes (don’t want any). I felt trapped in my own arbitrary rules.
> 
> _I think tPF unintentionally breeds this thinking because we all take bags seriously. The peer pressure is to buy premier and buy “smart”. It’s not everyone but the sentiment is repeated over and over and over. _
> 
> But, why? I don’t put a _must-retain-all-their-value_ requirement on jewelry, clothes, cars, etc. because - like purses - they’re *not* true investments.
> 
> Putting undue burdens on our relationships with our bags is not really serving us. So, IMO any bag over a functional $2 cloth knapsack should bring so much joy that you use it to death making the “classic/holding of value” factor irrelevant.
> 
> In Dec. I added a Chanel jumbo and a no name $80 bag to my collection because each will bring me joy and each will get worn. So, buy what you LOVE! Wear what you LOVE! Let your bags make you giddy.


This is so helpful. It doesn’t have to add value but be used and enjoyed.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> So….went to Saks and the Saint Laurent boutique to pre-shop. Got some surprises. LV? Not impressed with what they had in leather for the prices, but supposedly Paris has more styles/variety. Permanently ruled out an Alma BB…so cute and looks great crossbody but is too small due to the taper. SL SdJ Baby in smooth leather…great bag, has a snap out zipper case that is a nice extra and it is a possibility, but it does not close so I’m not sure. Went in Celine even though I did not find anything online and saw the Belt Bag in person…loved it. Would have to get it in Paris to get it in smooth leather, but I was really pleased with the size, weight, feel and price. On the list now for sure!


What a wonderful pre visit trip you’ve had. Sounds great fun and good to do your research do you know what you really want.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> My Paris dreams for February are off!
> The car show was postponed to March when there are no school holidays. My DH is planning on going on his own.
> I now booked a hotel for the school Easter break in April...  We´ll see whether we´ll go...


This is awful news. I hope you get to go at Easter. I love Paris. DH and I got engaged there 19 years ago!! We went back on our 10th wedding anniversary. 

We did not go to any incredible bag shops either time.


----------



## Katinahat

All this bag talk has made me more determined to wear my bags more. I’ve planned my workwear for tomorrow and I’m thinking of going for crossbody rather than my usual leather backpack for my walking commute. It’s cold here so long boots and bag. I know it’s not the done thing to match shoes and bag anymore but I think my Alexa looks really good with these. Thoughts?


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> All this bag talk has made me more determined to wear my bags more. I’ve planned my workwear for tomorrow and I’m thinking of going for crossbody rather than my usual leather backpack for my walking commute. It’s cold here so long boots and bag. I know it’s not the done thing to match shoes and bag anymore but I think my Alexa looks really good with these. Thoughts?
> View attachment 5293317
> View attachment 5293317


Love this combo!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> All this bag talk has made me more determined to wear my bags more. I’ve planned my workwear for tomorrow and I’m thinking of going for crossbody rather than my usual leather backpack for my walking commute. It’s cold here so long boots and bag. I know it’s not the done thing to match shoes and bag anymore but I think my Alexa looks really good with these. Thoughts?
> View attachment 5293319


I match whenever I want and don’t when I want. It’s the outfit that makes the “rule of the day” for me.  Go for it!


----------



## doni

cowgirlsboots said:


> IMO shopping in general, not only luxury shopping should be a pleasant experience. I refuse to buy anything as soon as people are rude to me- even at a flea market or a second hand shop...



I applaud you. Plus, it is a great strategy to curb spending if you happen to be living in Germany . Just joking. And exaggerating. A bit.




dramaprincess713 said:


> I can't even envision my girl as a teenager - it feels ages and ages away. But I also remember not being able to envision the 6 month mark when she was first born, and here we are now - a week away from 9 months and quickly approaching a year. I can already see just how quickly it will all go by, even as it all feels so very far away.
> 
> I'm an introvert and a homebody, so remote work has been a dream for me. I also HATE commuting.
> 
> I was going through my closet last night though and realized I do have some pieces I can get rid of because they just don't fit right (and honestly, never did). A gorgeous blue party dress that I adore, but it was bordering on too small even when I bought it. Now, nearly 10 years later, sure, I can technically fit into it, but I don't think I have the patience or desire to squeeze myself into it just to be uncomfortable, especially as it's a dress that I really don't have very many reasons/occasions to wear it to anyway. I have another cocktail dress that I adore, but it's a bit too tight in the shoulders. As I tried it on again, I remembered that it always was. Again, it actually looks good on and fits perfectly everywhere else, but I don't know if I want to keep a dress that doesn't quite fit right when again, I have very few reasons/occasions to wear it to begin with. All this to say that yes, I do want to go slow, but also, I think starting with the garments that don't fit correctly is a place to start. I may think they're pretty and love them, and honestly, I even think I look pretty damn good in them, but if I have to be uncomfortable to wear them, it's probably not best to hold on to them. (Or, at least that is what I'm telling myself because even as I write this very reasonable and logical argument, a part of me is screaming "no, keep them; they're so pretty!!!" )



All your post is so reflective, I know you will get it right.

Just the one thing. I am all for curbing and streamlining and getting rid of stuff. But do consider: as you say, in the blink of an eye your girl will turn into a teenager. Keep some dresses and things you adore and that have meaning for her. She may or may not like them but… I do find myself wishing I had kept more, not less, when I see how my teenage daughter enjoys my stuff (she takes pride in never leaving the house without at least one item belonging to mum’s).
Only 3 or so years ago I decided to get rid of this bunch of 90s stuff I had kept in a trunk for ages, and I tell you, it has proved to have been a bad idea


----------



## 880

880 said:


> Dior SAs are nice all over the world in my limited experience. And they seem to be nice and friendly in the same kind of way, which makes me think their customer training is somewhat uniform. There are a lot of dior bags at different price points. @Jereni, there are lots of other bags than LD, though it seems that smaller boutiques dont have as full an assortment as flagships. I like the St. honore; 30 Montaigne box, two that come to mind. There are also limited edition; art bags; and custom. And some of the book totes are gorgeous; some over the top; others girly and frilly. Here are two I tried on recently (I prefer dark tones
> View attachment 5291051
> View attachment 5291052
> View attachment 5291053
> View attachment 5291074
> 
> 
> I never thought much of delvaux until I actually went in. Very nice staff and gorgeous, high quality product with some whimsy. same with Moynat, but unlike many tpfers, I’m not a rejane fan. The Gabrielle and the Gabby are Moynat versions of the kelly, if I recall correctly. And Moynat does do beautiful structured bags like a cube etc. here’s a delvaux (my pic doesn’t do it Justice
> And my favorite sun glass cases from valextra, a brand which is not always easy to find in the US.
> View attachment 5291056
> View attachment 5291057
> 
> IMO, my highest quality bag is from Duret.com. He has a tiny storefront in Paris and his workshop is outside of Paris. everything is hand stitched and he is amazing. DH loves his belts. But, as it’s all custom, it’s a lengthy process; you cannot  just buy a bag. You sit, you discuss what you want, and he tells you what he thinks. You pick everything from type of skin; choose a hide (H tannery); stitching etc etc. and then he will send you videos of the craftsman cutting, piecing and sewing your bag, step by step. Suede finished  crocodile belt and Buffalo Dalmatian bag
> View attachment 5291063
> View attachment 5291065
> View attachment 5291064
> 
> 
> don’t forget Paris is also where you can find amazing fragrance; clothing; fripperies; items for the home; comestibles. There are still local neighborhood shops and smaller designers. There are French sunglasses.
> 
> and, of course, don’t forget vintage Shops (collectors square for leather) but also shops for RTW. Fun to visit didier ludot in palais royale and many other places. Years ago, I used to like the area around Place de Vosges for little shops.
> 
> @Katinahat, I prefer to buy in person, so I get a sense of how a designer meshes with my own personal taste; and to see the specific item before purchase. I also only Shop where I feel comfy and welcomed. The good part is the SAs get to know me:0; and I love what I buy, so I almost never need to return stuff. When I used to buy more on sale, I found myself making compromises and regretting some purchases. Of course, ideally one could buy mindfully and on sale lol
> 
> i do think as a general rule, chanel boutique is more friendly than hermes, but dior is far and away the friendliest. I have had less good service in department store leased spaces for these designers, and even in malls, than in stand alone boutiques.
> L
> and, of course the orginal Pierre herme for cannele, gateau Breton, kouige Aman, macarons. And fauchon, Laduree , Angelina
> and fabulous Lebanese and Vietnamese food too
> 
> and amazing pans for the kitchen
> 
> Dior and chanel fragrances are more expensive in france bc (I am sure I am butchering this explanation) the water used as filler is potable and more expensive and the ingredients are better. Of course Guerlain and Caron. (Caron used to have urn fragrances where you could chose your size and type, and you could even buy special perfume bottles. And Fragonard. There are some exclusives to France. Jovoy is a wonderful perfumer (there are a few others too) Frederic Malle is french. I believe his uncle may have been Dior, not sure. And there are also independent perfumers And chocolates. Special shops for coffee and tea. Mustard. gelato. Cheese.
> 
> and, don’t forget for the cost of a premier leather bag, you could also peek into VCA and other jewelers. . . Dior does beautiful fine jewelry. For 6800 usd in the US, there was this wonderful gold bracelet, unique. Under the radar.
> View attachment 5291113
> 
> beyond, Hermes and Etro etc. there are wonderful silks and cashmeres.  Etc.
> 
> and of course, plenty to do, if you do not want to shop lol
> 
> forhot to add: if all else fails there is always CDG airport duty free


@BowieFan1971, even if you don’t have time for the other things I mentioned  

am quoting myself to strongly recommend Pierre Herme. The orginal used to be on Rue Bonaparte on the Left bank. I prefer PH to laduree but I believe many tpfers disagree, so you and your DH might find it fun to compare 



880 said:


> the orginal Pierre herme for cannele, gateau Breton, kouige Aman, macarons. And fauchon, Laduree , Angelina
> and fabulous Lebanese and Vietnamese food too


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! Never thought it would happen. Not the trip, any of it! I was shocked when he told me he picked the hotel partly because it was close to H but still in a good location to see stuff, then proceeded to tell me to get  a leather appointment. He sent me the email response where he had already tried. I told him how much H bags started at and he shrugged. Yesterday when we were talking about the trip, I told him I was bag pre-shopping so we could focus time on sightseeing. He said ok, that’s great but he would shop if that’s what I wanted. He asked me about bags I saw that I liked and what budget range I was considering. I said under $3k, but that the bags I liked at H were more, like $10k. He said that while he would have thought that $500 was crazy for a bag at one time,  he understands now and that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity. So….we’ll see! It’s up to the luck
> of the draw and what H has. It is all so exciting…the whole thing!!!!!!


Your husband is a star! I´m green with envy! 
Honestly... he is willing to go shopping...  When mine learned today that the car show is postponed he told me it did not make any sense to go to Paris in February without the car show... and what would be be supposed to do? Walking around, sightseeing and go to the shops? And all the fuss for that? Nope. Trip cancelled. I swallowed the raising tears and started looking into the Easter break, booking a hotel for April... "at least the weather might be better then," he said. And then decided as we won´t have school holidays at the new car show date he´ll be going on his own, because he has to see the show. Today is not my day!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 6 bags so far, Coco Handle, So Kelly, Bolide, black Reissue, Garden Party, red Reissue
> 2) wear my scarves - 4 shawls and 1 scarf
> 
> Today’s bag, red Reissue, archive pic
> View attachment 5292960



I´m not into Chanel, but I adore your bag! The colour is gorgeous and the leather makes my fingertips yearn to touch it! Wear her in good health!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Aw…sorry to hear this! But thank you for all the details about the shops. I really want to check those out!!!!



You simply have to experience Le Marais! It´s magic! It´s the place where I feel utterly at home in Paris.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> This is awful news. I hope you get to go at Easter. I love Paris. DH and I got engaged there 19 years ago!! We went back on our 10th wedding anniversary.
> 
> We did not go to any incredible bag shops either time.


Yes, I really hope we will actually go at Easter, too. Today I only feel teary...  the car show doesn´t mean much to me. I go for my DH and take the opportunity to dress up in vintage which is fun. My highlight are the walking around town and of course the shops. I love to look at the luxury in the luxury boutiques and the big department stores, but where I actually buy things are the "dirty" second hand shops. I´m absolutely happy when knee deep in uncurated vintage hunting for treasures...


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yes, I really hope we will actually go at Easter, too. Today I only feel teary...  the car show doesn´t mean much to me. I go for my DH and take the opportunity to dress up in vintage which is fun. My highlight are the walking around town and of course the shops. I love to look at the luxury in the luxury boutiques and the big department stores, but where I actually buy things are the "dirty" second hand shops. I´m absolutely happy when knee deep in uncurated vintage hunting for treasures...


Hang in there. I keep telling myself good things come to those who wait. We all keep having to wait these days and our patience is tested. Repeated disappointments and sadness are hard to deal with but the joy will be even greater when you do finally get there! You’ll be enjoying those shops again soon.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Hang in there. I keep telling myself good things come to those who wait. We all keep having to wait these days and our patience is tested. Repeated disappointments and sadness are hard to deal with but the joy will be even greater when you do finally get there! You’ll be enjoying those shops again soon.


Thank you so much for your kind words! They mean a lot to me! 
My older children gave me a cup for Christmas. The design is called April in Paris... maybe it is a token! 
My youngest son already said: "Imagine if we could see the cherry trees in bloom!"


----------



## BowieFan1971

Yes!


Katinahat said:


> All this bag talk has made me more determined to wear my bags more. I’ve planned my workwear for tomorrow and I’m thinking of going for crossbody rather than my usual leather backpack for my walking commute. It’s cold here so long boots and bag. I know it’s not the done thing to match shoes and bag anymore but I think my Alexa looks really good with these. Thoughts?
> View attachment 5293319


Yes!!!! Perfect!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> @BowieFan1971, even if you don’t have time for the other things I mentioned
> 
> am quoting myself to strongly recommend Pierre Herme. The orginal used to be on Rue Bonaparte on the Left bank. I prefer PH to laduree but I believe many tpfers disagree, so you and your DH might find it fun to compare


I am a carboholic, so you had me at baked goods!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am a carboholic, so you had me at baked goods!!!!!


I always stand in front of the shop windows of the elegant pastry shops in Paris and drool over the macarons and tiny cakes... unfortunately I´m too cheap to pay the prices (I simply physically couldn´t eat anything that expensive), so will end up with half a dry baguette from the supermarket.


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> I applaud you. Plus, it is a great strategy to curb spending if you happen to be living in Germany . Just joking. And exaggerating. A bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All your post is so reflective, I know you will get it right.
> 
> Just the one thing. I am all for curbing and streamlining and getting rid of stuff. But do consider: as you say, in the blink of an eye your girl will turn into a teenager. Keep some dresses and things you adore and that have meaning for her. She may or may not like them but… I do find myself wishing I had kept more, not less, when I see how my teenage daughter enjoys my stuff (*she takes pride in never leaving the house without at least one item belonging to mum’s*).
> Only 3 or so years ago I decided to get rid of this bunch of 90s stuff I had kept in a trunk for ages, and I tell you, it has proved to have been a bad idea


That is so sweet!

When my daughters were teens, we shared clothes. They never showed interest in any of my older things.


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! Never thought it would happen. Not the trip, any of it! I was shocked when he told me he picked the hotel partly because it was close to H but still in a good location to see stuff, then proceeded to tell me to get  a leather appointment. He sent me the email response where he had already tried. I told him how much H bags started at and he shrugged. Yesterday when we were talking about the trip, I told him I was bag pre-shopping so we could focus time on sightseeing. He said ok, that’s great but he would shop if that’s what I wanted. He asked me about bags I saw that I liked and what budget range I was considering. I said under $3k, but that the bags I liked at H were more, like $10k. He said that while he would have thought that $500 was crazy for a bag at one time,  he understands now and that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity. So….we’ll see! It’s up to the luck
> of the draw and what H has. It is all so exciting…the whole thing!!!!!!


He's a keeper! Does he have a brother? Oh wait, I have a husband...


FizzyWater said:


> I've softened my BF up by only pointing out the Himalayan B's we've seen people wearing (real or fake? I wouldn't know) and telling him the price of those.


Brilliant!! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Your husband is a star! I´m green with envy!
> Honestly... he is willing to go shopping...  When mine learned today that the car show is postponed he told me it did not make any sense to go to Paris in February without the car show... and what would be be supposed to do? Walking around, sightseeing and go to the shops? And all the fuss for that? Nope. Trip cancelled. I swallowed the raising tears and started looking into the Easter break, booking a hotel for April... "at least the weather might be better then," he said. And then decided as we won´t have school holidays at the new car show date he´ll be going on his own, because he has to see the show. Today is not my day!


I'm so sorry this happened.  Girl trip maybe? 
All this talk about Paris is making me want to go!


----------



## Jereni

ItsPurseonal said:


> For those who track their bag usage, do you use an app designed to track things? I'd love suggestions besides a spreadsheet (because I will certainly forget/be too lazy to open the spreadsheet every time I use a new bag).



It sounds like I may be the only one, but I do use an app to track my wardrobe. It’s called Stylebook - I use it on my iPad not my phone but I’d bet it works on a phone too.

It’s… a bit of a commitment but for me it’s become a hobby / source of entertainment. Basically you get images of your clothing (either from the product page if you buy it online, or obv you can take a photo), and you populate your ‘closet’. Then you can design looks out of pieces you own:




Then there’s also a calendar section where you can either drop an entire look on a day, or you can just browse your closet and drop items on.




Every month it shows you the most used item at the bottom, and when you browse to an item, like a bag, it will tell you how many ‘wears’ and even all the dates of each wear.

Ok I’ll stop with the long explanation that probably sounds like product placement at this point. Like I said, it is not an app entirely without commitment but now that I’ve done it, I find it to be a bit of a fashion ‘creative outlet’ for myself, and I mess around with it every other week or so.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> It sounds like I may be the only one, but I do use an app to track my wardrobe. It’s called Stylebook - I use it on my iPad not my phone but I’d bet it works on a phone too.
> 
> It’s… a bit of a commitment but for me it’s become a hobby / source of entertainment. Basically you get images of your clothing (either from the product page if you buy it online, or obv you can take a photo), and you populate your ‘closet’. Then you can design looks out of pieces you own:
> 
> View attachment 5293553
> 
> 
> Then there’s also a calendar section where you can either drop an entire look on a day, or you can just browse your closet and drop items on.
> 
> View attachment 5293554
> 
> 
> Every month it shows you the most used item at the bottom, and when you browse to an item, like a bag, it will tell you how many ‘wears’ and even all the dates of each wear.
> 
> Ok I’ll stop with the long explanation that probably sounds like product placement at this point. Like I said, it is not an app entirely without commitment but now that I’ve done it, I find it to be a bit of a fashion creative outlet for myself, and I mess around with every other week or so.


I can’t take it that seriously. I’m a “go by feel” kinda girl…what do I feel like wearing? What item speaks to me that day or what look am I going for and which piece best speaks to that, then I work around it. Sometimes it’s a bag, a sweater, a scarf, a color. I couldn’t, and wouldn’t, plan a week ahead. But kudos if you enjoy that! I could see how it would be fun and it would definitely boost cost per wear since you wouldn’t forget something in the back of your closet.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> It sounds like I may be the only one, but I do use an app to track my wardrobe. It’s called Stylebook - I use it on my iPad not my phone but I’d bet it works on a phone too.
> 
> It’s… a bit of a commitment but for me it’s become a hobby / source of entertainment. Basically you get images of your clothing (either from the product page if you buy it online, or obv you can take a photo), and you populate your ‘closet’. Then you can design looks out of pieces you own:
> 
> View attachment 5293553
> 
> 
> Then there’s also a calendar section where you can either drop an entire look on a day, or you can just browse your closet and drop items on.
> 
> View attachment 5293554
> 
> 
> Every month it shows you the most used item at the bottom, and when you browse to an item, like a bag, it will tell you how many ‘wears’ and even all the dates of each wear.
> 
> Ok I’ll stop with the long explanation that probably sounds like product placement at this point. Like I said, it is not an app entirely without commitment but now that I’ve done it, I find it to be a bit of a fashion creative outlet for myself, and I mess around with every other week or so.


Count me as a fan of Stylebook too - I’ve used it for 4 years now. It was a bit of a time commitment at first (I can be an All or Nothing kinda person), but I love it. I love the style specs - it shows me what I really wear.
I also have a spreadsheet for purses and scarves because I also track CPW.
Todays outfit


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I can’t take it that seriously. I’m a “go by feel” kinda girl…what do I feel like wearing? What item speaks to me that day or what look am I going for and which piece best speaks to that, then I work around it. Sometimes it’s a bag, a sweater, a scarf, a color. I couldn’t, and wouldn’t, plan a week ahead. But kudos if you enjoy that! I could see how it would be fun and it would definitely boost cost per wear since you wouldn’t forget something in the back of your closet.



I don’t use it for planning a week ahead. Largely to have fun designing looks, figuring out if a bag would go with my wardrobe, and when I remember to, to track wears.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I can’t take it that seriously. I’m a “go by feel” kinda girl…what do I feel like wearing? What item speaks to me that day or what look am I going for and which piece best speaks to that, then I work around it. Sometimes it’s a bag, a sweater, a scarf, a color. I couldn’t, and wouldn’t, plan a week ahead. But kudos if you enjoy that! I could see how it would be fun and it would definitely boost cost per wear since you wouldn’t forget something in the back of your closet.


It works that way too - each ‘outfit’ you make can be tracked by each piece. So if you decide to wear that pink sweater, you can go to it and see all the outfits you’ve made with it!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> It sounds like I may be the only one, but I do use an app to track my wardrobe. It’s called Stylebook - I use it on my iPad not my phone but I’d bet it works on a phone too.
> 
> It’s… a bit of a commitment but for me it’s become a hobby / source of entertainment. Basically you get images of your clothing (either from the product page if you buy it online, or obv you can take a photo), and you populate your ‘closet’. Then you can design looks out of pieces you own:
> 
> View attachment 5293553
> 
> 
> Then there’s also a calendar section where you can either drop an entire look on a day, or you can just browse your closet and drop items on.
> 
> View attachment 5293554
> 
> 
> Every month it shows you the most used item at the bottom, and when you browse to an item, like a bag, it will tell you how many ‘wears’ and even all the dates of each wear.
> 
> Ok I’ll stop with the long explanation that probably sounds like product placement at this point. Like I said, it is not an app entirely without commitment but now that I’ve done it, I find it to be a bit of a fashion ‘creative outlet’ for myself, and I mess around with it every other week or so.


I use Stylebook, too, although not as well as you do. It is really helpful for tracking items and figuring outfits (I forget what I own sometimes).


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> I always stand in front of the shop windows of the elegant pastry shops in Paris and drool over the macarons and tiny cakes... unfortunately I´m too cheap to pay the prices (I simply physically couldn´t eat anything that expensive), so will end up with half a dry baguette from the supermarket.


But, you see, you deserve the macaron. And think of how much money you’ve saved by shipping in Marais versus Rue Faubourg


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Such a beautiful color!


Thank you Jen 



Katinahat said:


> I love your red quilted bag @More bags . I keep being tempted by red in winter to go with all my black clothes but I’m not a red person and own nothing in red at all.
> 
> These are very good bag use stats considering how quiet everything is.
> 
> Thanks also for your helpful comments about the Madison. I’m definitely keeping it. I think perhaps pink is my red. I’m considering adding a navy clutch too so I have the option of pink or navy with some of the dresses I’m considering for my cousin’s wedding.


Thank you for your kind words Katinahat. Your Madison is a great pop of colour and will look great with many clothing colours, so versatile.  
Also your Alexa and tall boots combo look fabulous.



cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m not into Chanel, but I adore your bag! The colour is gorgeous and the leather makes my fingertips yearn to touch it! Wear her in good health!


Thank you cowgirlsboots! It reminds me of your red Dior New Lock and Delices.


----------



## Sparkletastic

sherrylynn said:


> Girl trip maybe?
> All this talk about Paris is making me want to go!


Pre-Covid, there used to be tPF meetups in various cities. We’d talked about doing one for this thread a few years ago. We even spent some fun/hilarious time saying what we though each other looked like and most of us were dead wrong. LOL!

If Covid dies down, I’d totally be up for traveling to see my pocket friends. 


Jereni said:


> It sounds like I may be the only one, but I do use an app to track my wardrobe. It’s called Stylebook - I use it on my iPad not my phone but I’d bet it works on a phone too.
> 
> It’s… a bit of a commitment but for me it’s become a hobby / source of entertainment. Basically you get images of your clothing (either from the product page if you buy it online, or obv you can take a photo), and you populate your ‘closet’. Then you can design looks out of pieces you own:
> 
> View attachment 5293553
> 
> 
> Then there’s also a calendar section where you can either drop an entire look on a day, or you can just browse your closet and drop items on.
> 
> View attachment 5293554
> 
> 
> Every month it shows you the most used item at the bottom, and when you browse to an item, like a bag, it will tell you how many ‘wears’ and even all the dates of each wear.
> 
> Ok I’ll stop with the long explanation that probably sounds like product placement at this point. Like I said, it is not an app entirely without commitment but now that I’ve done it, I find it to be a bit of a fashion ‘creative outlet’ for myself, and I mess around with it every other week or so.


I tried it and bailed.  I didn’t like the time investment to input and track everything. And, like @BowieFan1971, pre Covid, I built outfits based on what bag called to me that day.

Side note. I was running errands today. I’m in what is supposed to be the 7th wealthiest township in the US _(varies based on the list but you get the idea. Also, I live here so take it with a grain of salt as my last name isn’t Walton or Koch. Lol!)_ Anyway, everyone (including me) looked what my family calls “thrown away”. Meaning we were in sad looking clothes - non coordinated leggings, fuzzy hoodies, stretched out joggers, tired looking shoes, etc. The only evidence of “wealth” was cars and accessories (handbags, jewelry, watches, etc.) I had on a $6k bag and - other than my bra and jewelry - about $40 USD worth of clothes.  

More importantly, there were *zero* signs of style. Everyone looked sad, sadder and saddest.

I don’t know why I noticed it today but it was like cold water in my face. These times are *hard*. But, I’m not doing myself any favors by not caring about my weight, personal care, or style. It only exacerbates the feeling of loss/less. So, I’m going to pivot and go back to planning my clothes (food, exercise, etc.) like I used to. And, maaaaaybe I need to take a second look at the Stylebook app.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> It sounds like I may be the only one, but I do use an app to track my wardrobe. It’s called Stylebook - I use it on my iPad not my phone but I’d bet it works on a phone too.
> 
> It’s… a bit of a commitment but for me it’s become a hobby / source of entertainment. Basically you get images of your clothing (either from the product page if you buy it online, or obv you can take a photo), and you populate your ‘closet’. Then you can design looks out of pieces you own:
> 
> View attachment 5293553
> 
> 
> Then there’s also a calendar section where you can either drop an entire look on a day, or you can just browse your closet and drop items on.
> 
> View attachment 5293554
> 
> 
> Every month it shows you the most used item at the bottom, and when you browse to an item, like a bag, it will tell you how many ‘wears’ and even all the dates of each wear.
> 
> Ok I’ll stop with the long explanation that probably sounds like product placement at this point. Like I said, it is not an app entirely without commitment but now that I’ve done it, I find it to be a bit of a fashion ‘creative outlet’ for myself, and I mess around with it every other week or so.





Cookiefiend said:


> Count me as a fan of Stylebook too - I’ve used it for 4 years now. It was a bit of a time commitment at first (I can be an All or Nothing kinda person), but I love it. I love the style specs - it shows me what I really wear.
> I also have a spreadsheet for purses and scarves because I also track CPW.
> Todays outfit
> View attachment 5293569


Both of you make pretty layouts, I like the outfit pics/collages.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve decided I want to add bags that fit my personality and my need for quality. So, I’m looking for bags that have a bit of fun / whimsy but aren’t childish or tacky.

For example, this fun Loewe elephant bag is made by a good quality brand but doesn’t look like a bag meant just for tweens.


It’s also meant to be carried in “regular” life vs some very cute minaudieres, evening bags or over the top bags - a la Judith Leiber or Moschino. The elephant is not my taste but, it kind of fits the theme (if not aesthetic) of what I’d like to find.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> It sounds like I may be the only one, but I do use an app to track my wardrobe. It’s called Stylebook - I use it on my iPad not my phone but I’d bet it works on a phone too.
> 
> It’s… a bit of a commitment but for me it’s become a hobby / source of entertainment. Basically you get images of your clothing (either from the product page if you buy it online, or obv you can take a photo), and you populate your ‘closet’. Then you can design looks out of pieces you own:
> 
> Then there’s also a calendar section where you can either drop an entire look on a day, or you can just browse your closet and drop items on.
> 
> Every month it shows you the most used item at the bottom, and when you browse to an item, like a bag, it will tell you how many ‘wears’ and even all the dates of each wear.
> 
> Ok I’ll stop with the long explanation that probably sounds like product placement at this point. Like I said, it is not an app entirely without commitment but now that I’ve done it, I find it to be a bit of a fashion ‘creative outlet’ for myself, and I mess around with it every other week or so.



My daughter has started doing this. She is having fun inputting her wardrobe (and half of mine). I am like @BowieFan1971 , instinctive what the hell when it comes to dressing. But I can see how it can be fun to play with it.



Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve decided I want to add bags that fit my personality and my need for quality. So, I’m looking for bags that have a bit of fun / whimsy but aren’t childish or tacky.
> 
> For example, this fun Loewe elephant bag is made by a good quality brand but doesn’t look like a bag meant just for tweens.
> View attachment 5293618
> 
> It’s also meant to be carried in “regular” life vs some very cute minaudieres, evening bags or over the top bags - a la Judith Leiber or Moschino. The elephant is not my taste but, it kind of fits the theme (if not aesthetic) of what I’d like to find.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Have you looked into Lanvin? They are definitely on the whimsical side lately and their cat bags are getting cult status.
Loewe also has many other whimsical, but adult and beautifully crafted handbags


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> My daughter has started doing this. She is having fun inputting her wardrobe (and half of mine). I am like @BowieFan1971 , instinctive what the hell when it comes to dressing. But I can see how it can be fun to play with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into Lanvin? They are definitely on the whimsical side lately and their cat bags are getting cult status.
> Loewe also has many other whimsical, but adult and beautifully crafted handbags
> 
> View attachment 5293697
> View attachment 5293698
> View attachment 5293699
> 
> View attachment 5293700
> View attachment 5293701
> View attachment 5293702
> 
> View attachment 5293703
> View attachment 5293704
> View attachment 5293705


+1 for the Lanvin cat bags. I saw them and  thought they are gorgeous. If they weren’t too small….

To @Sparkletastic’s point, I think the overcasualness has been happening here for a while, way before Covid. Leggings and yoga pants with tees or full zip jackets from Lululemon is the upper middle class non-working uniform here. It is really sad…everyone is dressed to go to the gym or yoga class, but it is obvious they didn’t go and it is every day, all day. Looks totally out if place with expensive jewelry and bags, reads like they gave up but still spent too much money to do it. I hate athleisure outside the home.


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> +1 for the Lanvin cat bags. I saw them and  thought they are gorgeous. If they weren’t too small….
> 
> To @Sparkletastic’s point, I think the overcasualness has been happening here for a while, way before Covid. Leggings and yoga pants with tees or full zip jackets from Lululemon is the upper middle class non-working uniform here. It is really sad…everyone is dressed to go to the gym or yoga class, but it is obvious they didn’t go and it is every day, all day. Looks totally out if place with expensive jewelry and bags, reads like they gave up but still spent too much money to do it. I hate athleisure outside the home.


We were watching the documentary American Factory the other day, there is this scene where the Chinese factory owners explain to the Chinese workers cultural differences, and they say: Americans don’t like abstract concepts and they never wear a jacket . The US has always been more casual but it sounds like it is gone extreme of late.

For the spendable income classes, I think a lot of harm has been done by this popular idea that a handbag or jewelry _elevates_ a look. To me, no matter how expensive the Chanel flap or Cartier bracelet, wrinkly sweat pants remain wrinkly sweat pants.


----------



## Sunshine mama

doni said:


> We were watching the documentary American Factory the other day, there is this scene where the Chinese factory owners explain to the Chinese workers cultural differences, and they say: Americans don’t like abstract concepts and they never wear a jacket . The US has always been more casual but it sounds like it is gone extreme of late.
> 
> For the spendable income classes, I think a lot of harm has been done by this popular idea that a handbag or jewelry _elevates_ a look. To me, no matter how expensive the Chanel flap or Cartier bracelet, wrinkly sweat pants remain wrinkly sweat pants.


Is it ok if the sweat pants are not wrinkled?


----------



## doni

Sunshine mama said:


> Is it ok if the sweat pants are not wrinkled?
> View attachment 5293730


No, it is not okay 
Unless you are going to or coming from some athletic or leisury activity, that is.

As Karl Lagerfeld famously said, sweat pants are a sign of defeat.

In Europe, you see young girls wearing a blazer and a pair of jeans with a bag by Longchamp, or Zara, or no brand… _To me_ personally, this is so mucho more elevated…


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am a carboholic, so you had me at baked goods!!!!!







__





						Accueil | Pierre Hermé Paris
					

Entrez dans l'univers de goûts, de sensations et de plaisirs de Pierre Hermé et découvrez toutes ses créations originales.  Livraison en France et en Europe.




					www.pierreherme.com
				




when I was last in Paris, there was no restaurant, simply a narrow storefront. I believe Pierre Herme was once executive baker at Laduree but I don’t exactly recall. He was famous for creating new flavors like rose isphahan for his mother on Mother’s Day many many years ago 

agree with @cowgirlsboots re Le Marais. Also the Picasso museum is there. And Place des Vosges. pavillion de la reine, if it is still there, was an amazing hotel if you love the right bank (maybe for next time lol)

@doni, I wish one of us would get the lanvin cat bag (or the Mary Katrouzou Bulgari bag) so I could drool with envy 

@Sunshine mama, I think the sweats you posted could look amazing on someone tall and thin like @Jereni. I like mixing casual with dressy, but I’m also a bit tired of athleisure worn all the time. (My mom lives in leggings and hasn’t worn trousers since the 1980s unless I nag her into them)
I love dior sweat pants for the flow and drape. But those are like pants. I would wear them dressy dinners or casual (diners or airplane) they’re also like fat pants bc comfy elastic waistband  also sometimes leggings look sausage y


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> We were watching the documentary American Factory the other day, there is this scene where the Chinese factory owners explain to the Chinese workers cultural differences, and they say: Americans don’t like abstract concepts and they never wear a jacket . The US has always been more casual but it sounds like it is gone extreme of late.
> 
> For the spendable income classes, I think a lot of harm has been done by this popular idea that a handbag or jewelry _elevates_ a look. To me, no matter how expensive the Chanel flap or Cartier bracelet, wrinkly sweat pants remain wrinkly sweat pants.


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!! And “high low dressing” does not mean a Kelly hanging open with cut off shorts, tee shirt and flip flops…

Have you read what Tim Gunn has to say about all this? Freaking hysterical!!!


----------



## doni

Also in Le Marais, @BowieFan1971 , the Musee Carnavalet, one of my very favorite museums in Paris. I once saw a beautiful exhibition of old LV trunks in there. Currently, they have one on Proust including a recreation of his bedroom. What’s not to like?



BowieFan1971 said:


> AMEN!!!!!!!!!!! And “high low dressing” does not mean a Kelly hanging open with cut off shorts, tee shirt and flip flops…
> 
> Have you read what Tim Gunn has to say about all this? Freaking hysterical!!!



No but I’d love to!


----------



## doni

880 said:


> I love dior sweat pants for the flow and drape. But those are like pants. I would wear them dressy dinners or casual (diners or airplane) they’re also like fat pants bc comfy elastic waistband  also sometimes leggings look sausage y



Those don’t count and you know it


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Also in Le Marais, @BowieFan1971 , the Musee Carnavalet, one of my very favorite museums in Paris. I once saw a beautiful exhibition of old LV trunks in there. Currently, they have one on Proust including a recreation of his bedroom. What’s not to like?
> 
> 
> 
> No but I’d love to!


----------



## BowieFan1971




----------



## BowieFan1971

I love him! And if you read his guide, it is extremely positive and encouraging, promoting your individual style and appearance. It helped me feel better about myself and how I look at a time I really needed it and helped me figure out what expressing that looked like.


----------



## BowieFan1971

The very first page…

and the first page of the second chapter about fit


----------



## mariliz11

I don’t mind the sweatpants when running errands. You can always make it work for you so that you still look elegant! It’s very cold and rainy here so I had to step out for groceries looking like this. Actually I don’t think the black sweatpants look that bad with the fur


----------



## BowieFan1971

Two timely pages…and “fit” is more than physical.
	

		
			
		

		
	




And these…


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Pre-Covid, there used to be tPF meetups in various cities. We’d talked about doing one for this thread a few years ago. We even spent some fun/hilarious time saying what we though each other looked like and most of us were dead wrong. LOL!
> 
> If Covid dies down, I’d totally be up for traveling to see my pocket friends.
> I tried it and bailed.  I didn’t like the time investment to input and track everything. And, like @BowieFan1971, pre Covid, I built outfits based on what bag called to me that day.
> 
> Side note. I was running errands today. I’m in what is supposed to be the 7th wealthiest township in the US _(varies based on the list but you get the idea. Also, I live here so take it with a grain of salt as my last name isn’t Walton or Koch. Lol!)_ Anyway, everyone (including me) looked what my family calls “thrown away”. Meaning we were in sad looking clothes - non coordinated leggings, fuzzy hoodies, stretched out joggers, tired looking shoes, etc. The only evidence of “wealth” was cars and accessories (handbags, jewelry, watches, etc.) I had on a $6k bag and - other than my bra and jewelry - about $40 USD worth of clothes.
> 
> More importantly, there were *zero* signs of style. Everyone looked sad, sadder and saddest.
> 
> I don’t know why I noticed it today but it was like cold water in my face. These times are *hard*. But, I’m not doing myself any favors by not caring about my weight, personal care, or style. It only exacerbates the feeling of loss/less. So, I’m going to pivot and go back to planning my clothes (food, exercise, etc.) like I used to. And, maaaaaybe I need to take a second look at the Stylebook app.



Wise words! And you are so right! 
Each morning I tell myself you owe it to yourself not to wear the baggy joggers and hopeless Uggs... you have so many nice things to wear and look great. It´s a matter of five minutes to wear a nice outfit and make-up...  
BUT then I see I won´t be leaving the house and everything I do will put my nice things into danger (A while ago I wore a gorgeous jersey dress I had just made to sit in my room and sew. After two hours my trashy chair had pulled threads out of the whole back of the dress... argh... well, I reupholstered the chair, so could give nicer clothes a new try!)
Thank you for the inspiration! Tomorrow I WILL TRY!

At least I´ve started wearing my "good" cashmere scarf at home, because it´s so nice and warm and for Christmas I wore my Auntie´s chinchilla jacket. Pure wellbeing and luxury!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

mariliz11 said:


> I don’t mind the sweatpants when running errands. You can always make it work for you so that you still look elegant! It’s very cold and rainy here so I had to step out for groceries looking like this. Actually I don’t think the black sweatpants look that bad with the fur
> View attachment 5293832



You look great! 
And you took the words right out of my mouth: a great coat, bag and good shoes instantly make an outfit out of the crappy homewear underneath! Hail to my fake fur leopard and Dior! Sunglasses act as the cherry on top!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> I applaud you. Plus, it is a great strategy to curb spending if you happen to be living in Germany . Just joking. And exaggerating. A bit.


Aww, thank-you! I´m laughing! Yes, living far away from UK charity shop heaven helps me to curb my spendings! BUT there´s always ebay, the communal rim of the trashcan where somebody like me can wallow in things she does not need...  last night I did the dirty and bought a bright red vintage velvet dress, a 50ies blouse and an early 60ies "Mad Men" dress of which´s coulour I´m not sure...  each item well under 10 Euro and certainly in need of tlc...  where there´s a girl, there´s a way to shop...




whateve said:


> They never showed interest in any of my older things.



Mine are the same. While my daughters will swoon over my quilted Dior bags they start gagging when I bring out my vintage clothes, especially when just bought and not yet cleaned and repaired. 
They think 90ies is vintage, but wouldn´t ever want my 90ies "vintage". It has to be repro from a proper shop...



Vintage Leather said:


> But, you see, you deserve the macaron. And think of how much money you’ve saved by shipping in Marais versus Rue Faubourg



Aww, you are sweet! My brain works differently, though. It registers the price of the macaron and tells me this will be a dress I can have forever from one of the "dirty" shops...



doni said:


> For the spendable income classes, I think a lot of harm has been done by this popular idea that a handbag or jewelry _elevates_ a look. To me, no matter how expensive the Chanel flap or Cartier bracelet, wrinkly sweat pants remain wrinkly sweat pants.



The wrinkly sweatpants need to be covered up with a nice coat and shoes always have to be nice! Then you have the base for the nice bag and jewellery... 



880 said:


> Also the Picasso museum is there.



I love the Picasso museum!!!!!! Next time I get to Paris I´really want to go back there.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> To @Sparkletastic’s point, I think the overcasualness has been happening here for a while, way before Covid. Leggings and yoga pants with tees or full zip jackets from Lululemon is the upper middle class non-working uniform here. It is really sad…everyone is dressed to go to the gym or yoga class, but it is obvious they didn’t go and it is every day, all day. Looks totally out if place with expensive jewelry and bags, reads like they gave up but still spent too much money to do it. I hate athleisure outside the home.


Completely agree. I never dressed like this pre neurosurgery. I gave myself a pass then because recovery was the sole focus - not fashion. It’s time to do better. And everyone else isn’t running around with a freshly cracked skull  - so just why????? 


doni said:


> *No, it is not okay *
> Unless you are going to or coming from some athletic or leisury activity, that is.
> 
> As Karl Lagerfeld famously said, sweat pants are a sign of defeat.
> 
> In Europe, you see young girls wearing a blazer and a pair of jeans with a bag by Longchamp, or Zara, or no brand… _To me_ personally, this is so mucho more elevated…


People say schlubby clothes are more comfortable. I heartily disagree. I’m never uncomfortable in my clothes from jeans to gown or sneakers to heels. I pick clothes that are cute and fit well so I’m comfortable. So, I had to remind myself to do better. I looked awful yesterday.   I looked like I was cleaning the bathrooms and ran out out the house with a designer bag because a fire started. Lol!

I like the blazer look but it doesn’t work the best on my body type - tends to look boxy. So I need to find my new dressing normal. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> AMEN!!!!!!!!!!! And “high low dressing” does not mean a Kelly hanging open with cut off shorts, tee shirt and flip flops…
> 
> Have you read what Tim Gunn has to say about all this? Freaking hysterical!!!


 He makes a great point. Clothes impact our mental state.

Also, his checklist for “are you wearing pants” is hysterical but TRUE!  Yoga pants aren’t…pants.

Thanks for everyone chiming in and sharing in my laughter at my own deserved expense. Lol! Seeing the sea of sad athleisure zombies was the harsh mirror & wake up call I needed.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve decided I want to add bags that fit my personality and my need for quality. So, I’m looking for bags that have a bit of fun / whimsy but aren’t childish or tacky.
> 
> For example, this fun Loewe elephant bag is made by a good quality brand but doesn’t look like a bag meant just for tweens.
> View attachment 5293618
> 
> It’s also meant to be carried in “regular” life vs some very cute minaudieres, evening bags or over the top bags - a la Judith Leiber or Moschino. The elephant is not my taste but, it kind of fits the theme (if not aesthetic) of what I’d like to find.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Have you considered felted wool flower bags?  I've seen some designs that, at least in the eye of this beholder, look like a beautiful intersection of playful whimsy and sophisticated works of art.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/879869...f=sr_gallery-5-9&organic_search_click=1&frs=1

https://www.etsy.com/listing/825650...f=sr_gallery-2-1&organic_search_click=1&frs=1

https://www.etsy.com/listing/103915...=sr_gallery-1-34&organic_search_click=1&frs=1


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

doni said:


> For the spendable income classes, I think a lot of harm has been done by this popular idea that a handbag or jewelry _elevates_ a look. To me, no matter how expensive the Chanel flap or Cartier bracelet, wrinkly sweat pants remain wrinkly sweat pants.


This.  I think a great handbag or jewelry will not in and of itself elevate a look.  It's the entire look that counts, from top to toe, and how it is put together.

Regarding comfort, there are other comfortable options besides sweat pants like elasticized-waist trousers and jeans.  A friend of mine had surgery and couldn't wear her more fitted jeans for a while.  She got some pull on trousers and jeans and they look great.   There are non-athleisure options out there that are comfortable and look good.


----------



## Jereni

doni said:


> To me, no matter how expensive the Chanel flap or Cartier bracelet, wrinkly sweat pants remain wrinkly sweat pants.



^^^^THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS!!!

Omg thank you, I just about died laughing.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Wear the bag #3

Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> It sounds like I may be the only one, but I do use an app to track my wardrobe. It’s called Stylebook - I use it on my iPad not my phone but I’d bet it works on a phone too.
> 
> It’s… a bit of a commitment but for me it’s become a hobby / source of entertainment. Basically you get images of your clothing (either from the product page if you buy it online, or obv you can take a photo), and you populate your ‘closet’. Then you can design looks out of pieces you own:
> 
> View attachment 5293553
> 
> 
> Then there’s also a calendar section where you can either drop an entire look on a day, or you can just browse your closet and drop items on.
> 
> View attachment 5293554
> 
> 
> Every month it shows you the most used item at the bottom, and when you browse to an item, like a bag, it will tell you how many ‘wears’ and even all the dates of each wear.
> 
> Ok I’ll stop with the long explanation that probably sounds like product placement at this point. Like I said, it is not an app entirely without commitment but now that I’ve done it, I find it to be a bit of a fashion ‘creative outlet’ for myself, and I mess around with it every other week or so.





Cookiefiend said:


> Count me as a fan of Stylebook too - I’ve used it for 4 years now. It was a bit of a time commitment at first (I can be an All or Nothing kinda person), but I love it. I love the style specs - it shows me what I really wear.
> I also have a spreadsheet for purses and scarves because I also track CPW.
> Todays outfit
> View attachment 5293569





Kimbashop said:


> I use Stylebook, too, although not as well as you do. It is really helpful for tracking items and figuring outfits (I forget what I own sometimes).


Wow everyone, this is serious tracking of usage. Looks incredible!  

I am sure it’s great fun but I don’t have the time to commit to my records. Work takes a lot of my time and there isn’t a lot of energy left. I praise your efforts and your enjoyment of finding a method that is part of your hobby.

My iPhone spreadsheet is quick and works for me.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve decided I want to add bags that fit my personality and my need for quality. So, I’m looking for bags that have a bit of fun / whimsy but aren’t childish or tacky.
> 
> For example, this fun Loewe elephant bag is made by a good quality brand but doesn’t look like a bag meant just for tweens.
> View attachment 5293618
> 
> It’s also meant to be carried in “regular” life vs some very cute minaudieres, evening bags or over the top bags - a la Judith Leiber or Moschino. The elephant is not my taste but, it kind of fits the theme (if not aesthetic) of what I’d like to find.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I love this initiative of looking for whimsical bags!!! I will do some musing. In previous years, I have often felt that Fendi has very fun bags, with the monster eyes and what not, but those are always very pricey.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046


Happy birthday !  I’ve been wearing athleta cargo leggings, felt picotin 18


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Completely agree. I never dressed like this pre neurosurgery. I gave myself a pass then because recovery was the sole focus - not fashion. It’s time to do better. And everyone else isn’t running around with a freshly cracked skull  - so just why?????
> People say schlubby clothes are more comfortable. I heartily disagree. I’m never uncomfortable in my clothes from jeans to gown or sneakers to heels. I pick clothes that are cute and fit well so I’m comfortable. So, I had to remind myself to do better. I looked awful yesterday.   I looked like I was cleaning the bathrooms and ran out out the house with a designer bag because a fire started. Lol!
> 
> I like the blazer look but it doesn’t work the best on my body type - tends to look boxy. So I need to find my new dressing normal.
> He makes a great point. Clothes impact our mental state.
> 
> Also, his checklist for “are you wearing pants” is hysterical but TRUE!  Yoga pants aren’t…pants.
> 
> Thanks for everyone chiming in and sharing in my laughter at my own deserved expense. Lol! Seeing the sea of sad athleisure zombies was the harsh mirror & wake up call I needed.


This made me laugh. I’ve been wearing sports leggings and a hoody a whole lot more since having two months of work with health and other issues. Mine are just ronhill not lulu. I also only wear them out the house to exercise. They are for running, yoga or particularly muddy dog walks. Otherwise I wear my skinny jeans which serve a similar purpose but make me feel more dressed! It’s like putting on make up. Wearing no make up and leggings reminds me too much of when I was feeling seriously out of sorts.  I don’t want to go back to that place. 

My bags definitely look better with jeans outfits than leggings even if it’s very casual.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046


Gosh, happy birthday! I hope you’ve had a wonderful day. Wonderful bag too.


----------



## JenJBS

doni said:


> For the spendable income classes, I think a lot of harm has been done by this popular idea that a handbag or jewelry _elevates_ a look. To me, no matter how expensive the Chanel flap or Cartier bracelet, wrinkly sweat pants remain wrinkly sweat pants.



Yes! Agree 100%.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Love this combo!





Sparkletastic said:


> I match whenever I want and don’t when I want. It’s the outfit that makes the “rule of the day” for me.  Go for it!





BowieFan1971 said:


> Yes!
> 
> Yes!!!! Perfect!





More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words Katinahat. Your Madison is a great pop of colour and will look great with many clothing colours, so versatile.
> Also your Alexa and tall boots combo look fabulous.


Thanks everyone. I wore the Alexa and boots today. Crossbody worked well for me despite my 5km walking commute as I wasn’t carrying much today. It made me feel good inside to be carrying a bag I cherish rather than my backpack which is still a nice bag but not special.

Looking back at my bag usage for last year this lovely Alexa got only one carry! Predominantly because I was carrying my new Alexa Icon in black but also because I was off work and not going out too. However, it deserves better. This shows me and I’m going to be making much more effort to rotate my bags and use other styles for my commute as well as backpacks.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046


Happy birthday beautiful! 


880 said:


> Happy birthday !  I’ve been wearing athleta cargo leggings, felt picotin 18
> View attachment 5294079


Great outfit!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Today‘s outfit is gray skinny jeans, a pale pink silk blouse, gray herringbone cardi, Ferragamo flats, Just Campagne bag, and a H scarf.


This is how I really use Stylebook - the outfit itself is the jeans, blouse, and cardi - but I don’t add the accessories because I change them all the time. The next time I wear this outfit, I might wear silver shoes, a silver bag, and a gray scarf.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046



Happy Birthday!
Your bag is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Katinahat

The only way I look okay in sports wear is when about to go running with my beautiful dog. She looks much more athletic!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> The only way I look okay in sports wear is when about to go running with my beautiful dog. She looks much more athletic!
> View attachment 5294141


Squeeee!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> The only way I look okay in sports wear is when about to go running with my beautiful dog. She looks much more athletic!
> View attachment 5294141


She’s gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046


Happy Birthday!  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> The only way I look okay in sports wear is when about to go running with my beautiful dog. She looks much more athletic!
> View attachment 5294141


Both of you are beautiful!  and athletic! 
@Cookiefiend, your combinations are so elegant!


----------



## sherrylynn

Cookiefiend said:


> Count me as a fan of Stylebook too - I’ve used it for 4 years now. It was a bit of a time commitment at first (I can be an All or Nothing kinda person), but I love it. I love the style specs - it shows me what I really wear.
> I also have a spreadsheet for purses and scarves because I also track CPW.
> Todays outfit
> View attachment 5293569


Love this oufit, especially the sweater!


Jereni said:


> I don’t use it for planning a week ahead. Largely to have fun designing looks, figuring out if a bag would go with my wardrobe, and when I remember to, to track wears.


Can this app be used for potential purchases? I can see using it to see how many outfits a potential new item could enhance. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046


Happy Birthday!! I hope it was special!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Claudia Herzog said:


> Have you considered felted wool flower bags?  I've seen some designs that, at least in the eye of this beholder, look like a beautiful intersection of playful whimsy and sophisticated works of art.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/879869533/felted-bag-hand-bag-orchid-bag-flowers?click_key=2431b7d6fb5b89714432bf58cc44805ace9f2bcc:879869533&click_sum=02e2183a&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=felted+flower+bag&ref=sr_gallery-5-9&organic_search_click=1&frs=1
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/825650159/large-womens-bag-white-felted-bag-felted?click_key=4d8dff4db2926b357927069522722ca3457704d2:825650159&click_sum=24fd3bde&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=felted+flower+bag&ref=sr_gallery-2-1&organic_search_click=1&frs=1
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/1039156192/handmade-felted-bagyellow-felted-bag-big?click_key=783b765ce2b919224c03777e88afb59a6c00541d:1039156192&click_sum=45ba3aeb&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=felted+flower+bag&ref=sr_gallery-1-34&organic_search_click=1&frs=1


I saw your original post on this and looked at the links. I fell in love with one bag but it’s seriously over the top and I think I wouldn’t reach for it. Still thinking though!   


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046


HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 


Jereni said:


> I love this initiative of looking for whimsical bags!!! I will do some musing. In previous years, I have often felt that Fendi has very fun bags, with the monster eyes and what not, but those are always very pricey.


Thanks for the help! I think if the bag was whimsical as well as had a level of sophistication, I’d happily spend some coin on it.  


Katinahat said:


> This made me laugh. I’ve been wearing sports leggings and a hoody a whole lot more since having two months of work with health and other issues. Mine are just ronhill not lulu. I also only wear them out the house to exercise. They are for running, yoga or particularly muddy dog walks. Otherwise I wear my skinny jeans which serve a similar purpose but make me feel more dressed! It’s like putting on make up. Wearing no make up and leggings reminds me too much of when I was feeling seriously out of sorts.  I don’t want to go back to that place.
> 
> My bags definitely look better with jeans outfits than leggings even if it’s very casual.


Agree. Skinny jeans (stretchy ones) are a gateway out of sweat / legging purgatory. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Today‘s outfit is gray skinny jeans, a pale pink silk blouse, gray herringbone cardi, Ferragamo flats, Just Campagne bag, and a H scarf.
> View attachment 5294118
> 
> This is how I really use Stylebook - the outfit itself is the jeans, blouse, and cardi - but I don’t add the accessories because I change them all the time. The next time I wear this outfit, I might wear silver shoes, a silver bag, and a gray scarf.


So cute!  I could totally do a button up sweater instead of a blazer. Thanks for the suggestion.

——————

Ok, purse peeps. Today was Day 1 out of my “looking like I belong in a police line up” wear.  

I’d give myself a C+.  Sneakers switched out for moto boots, leggings ditched for skinny jeans, hoodie - whoops , light makeup, forgot my jewelry, different designer bag. Eh… better but my routine is way off. And, I was limited in options. I own one size of “real” clothes and they don’t fit bc of surgery / steroid weight. 

So, it’s going to be an… er… uh… _journey_ back to style. LOL Until I lose weight, 80% of my wardrobe won’t be available to me. I felt better but still didn’t feel like Sparkle. But, every day will be a little better.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> The only way I look okay in sports wear is when about to go running with my beautiful dog. She looks much more athletic!
> View attachment 5294141



What's your beautiful pup's name?


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> Both of you are beautiful!  and athletic!
> @Cookiefiend, your combinations are so elegant!


Thank you, what a lovely compliment! ❤️


sherrylynn said:


> Love this oufit, especially the sweater!
> 
> Can this app be used for potential purchases? I can see using it to see how many outfits a potential new item could enhance.
> 
> Happy Birthday!! I hope it was special!


Thank you! 
Yes, you could absolutely ‘try out’ a new purchase to see if it works with your wardrobe!


Sparkletastic said:


> I saw your original post on this and looked at the links. I fell in love with one bag but it’s seriously over the top and I think I wouldn’t reach for it. Still thinking though!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
> Thanks for the help! I think if the bag was whimsical as well as had a level of sophistication, I’d happily spend some coin on it.
> Agree. Skinny jeans (stretchy ones) are a gateway out of sweat / legging purgatory.
> So cute!  I could totally do a button up sweater instead of a blazer. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> ——————
> 
> Ok, purse peeps. Today was Day 1 out of my “looking like I belong in a police line up” wear.
> 
> I’d give myself a C+.  Sneakers switched out for moto boots, leggings ditched for skinny jeans, hoodie - whoops , light makeup, forgot my jewelry, different designer bag. Eh… better but my routine is way off. And, I was limited in options. I own one size of “real” clothes and they don’t fit bc of surgery / steroid weight.
> 
> So, it’s going to be an… er… uh… _journey_ back to style. LOL Until I lose weight, 80% of my wardrobe won’t be available to me. I felt better but still didn’t feel like Sparkle. But, every day will be a little better.


Thank you Sparkle! 
Give yourself time - you’ve been through so much! ❤️


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Where are the vintage and secondhand stores located?


Collector's Square is the biggest and it is close to the Hermes flagship store.   They carry many brands of bags.  It is very accessible. There is a lot to be said for being able to walk in and buy a bag.  The prices are about the same as new bags so don't expect a bargain.








						Hermès bags
					

Buy and Sell your Luxury Bags on Collector Square. All Bags are Carefully Selected and Expertly Appraised. Dispatched within 24 hours.




					www.collectorsquare.com
				




The flea market has several vendors.  (The flea market is composed of real buildings and is open on weekends).  My favorite vendor there is Le Monde du voyage.   The owners are lovely people.   I saw a bag there that I did not buy on the spot, but waited a day, and it was gone.  It has become my grail bag I have not been able to find anywhere.
https://lemondeduvoyage.com/en/   The flea market is really fun.   One of the train line takes you to a stop about 2 blocks from it.  You can google how to get there.

Katherine's (maybe Catherine) is well known but I would not recommend.  I think she is the current owner of Jane Birkins original bag.  Her shop was creepy, her husband was creepy, and the bags were sad.

There was a shopkeeper at Galerie Vivienne who had a large number of Hermes bags that were in great condition.  Sorry I can't remember the name.   I was there in 2015 so I don't know if she is still there.








						Galerie Vivienne · 4 Rue des Petits Champs, 75002 Paris, France
					

★★★★★ · Shopping mall




					www.google.com
				




I have never been to Valos, but I like what I see on their website.





						HERMES - VALOIS VINTAGE PARIS
					

Hermes, manufacturer of Kelly and Birkin bags




					www.valoisvintage-paris.com
				




Edit:  Reading on through the thread, I see that someone else did a better job of informing you of the flea market.  Delaying the trip could be good.  Spring in Paris is supposed to be spectacular.  As long as we are suggesting sites to visit, the Rodin museum is spectacular.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Collector's Square is the biggest and it is close to the Hermes flagship store.   They carry many brands of bags.  It is very accessible. There is a lot to be said for being able to walk in and buy a bag.  The prices are about the same as new bags so don't expect a bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès bags
> 
> 
> Buy and Sell your Luxury Bags on Collector Square. All Bags are Carefully Selected and Expertly Appraised. Dispatched within 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.collectorsquare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flea market has several vendors.  (The flea market is composed of real buildings and is open on weekends).  My favorite vendor there is Le Monde du voyage.   The owners are lovely people.   I saw a bag there that I did not buy on the spot, but waited a day, and it was gone.  It has become my grail bag I have not been able to find anywhere.
> https://lemondeduvoyage.com/en/   The flea market is really fun.   One of the train line takes you to a stop about 2 blocks from it.  You can google how to get there.
> 
> Katherine's (maybe Catherine) is well known but I would not recommend.  I think she is the current owner of Jane Birkins original bag.  Her shop was creepy, her husband was creepy, and the bags were sad.
> 
> There was a shopkeeper at Galerie Vivienne who had a large number of Hermes bags that were in great condition.  Sorry I can't remember the name.   I was there in 2015 so I don't know if she is still there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galerie Vivienne · 4 Rue des Petits Champs, 75002 Paris, France
> 
> 
> ★★★★★ · Shopping mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been to Valos, but I like what I see on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES - VALOIS VINTAGE PARIS
> 
> 
> Hermes, manufacturer of Kelly and Birkin bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.valoisvintage-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  Reading on through the thread, I see that someone else did a better job of informing you of the flea market.  Delaying the trip could be good.  Spring in Paris is supposed to be spectacular.  As long as we are suggesting sites to visit, the Rodin museum is spectacular.


Valois is a 5 minute walk from our hotel. Thanks!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046


Happy Birthday! Miss Kelly looks ready for your celebration.


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> Happy birthday !  I’ve been wearing athleta cargo leggings, felt picotin 18
> View attachment 5294079


I love looking at all of your fashion photos. Your style is inspiring: modern, style-forward, with dramatic elements and beautiful textures.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> The only way I look okay in sports wear is when about to go running with my beautiful dog. She looks much more athletic!
> View attachment 5294141


I run with my Black Lab mix, too! What a face.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046


Happy Birthday!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Happy birthday !  I’ve been wearing athleta cargo leggings, felt picotin 18
> View attachment 5294079


I think this outfit looks cool. I think it depends on how people wear leggings . My daughter always looks stunning in hers too. I think it really is how it is put together.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046


Happy Birthday!


----------



## 880

thank you for your kind words, @dcooney4 and @Kimbashop !

@Sparkletastic, You’ve been through a lot, and I’m so glad that you are giving yourself much needed time to rest! 



Cordeliere said:


> Collector's Square is the biggest and it is close to the Hermes flagship store.   They carry many brands of bags.  It is very accessible. There is a lot to be said for being able to walk in and buy a bag.  The prices are about the same as new bags so don't expect a bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès bags
> 
> 
> Buy and Sell your Luxury Bags on Collector Square. All Bags are Carefully Selected and Expertly Appraised. Dispatched within 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.collectorsquare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flea market has several vendors.  (The flea market is composed of real buildings and is open on weekends).  My favorite vendor there is Le Monde du voyage.   The owners are lovely people.   I saw a bag there that I did not buy on the spot, but waited a day, and it was gone.  It has become my grail bag I have not been able to find anywhere.
> https://lemondeduvoyage.com/en/   The flea market is really fun.   One of the train line takes you to a stop about 2 blocks from it.  You can google how to get there.
> 
> Katherine's (maybe Catherine) is well known but I would not recommend.  I think she is the current owner of Jane Birkins original bag.  Her shop was creepy, her husband was creepy, and the bags were sad.
> 
> There was a shopkeeper at Galerie Vivienne who had a large number of Hermes bags that were in great condition.  Sorry I can't remember the name.   I was there in 2015 so I don't know if she is still there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galerie Vivienne · 4 Rue des Petits Champs, 75002 Paris, France
> 
> 
> ★★★★★ · Shopping mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been to Valos, but I like what I see on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES - VALOIS VINTAGE PARIS
> 
> 
> Hermes, manufacturer of Kelly and Birkin bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.valoisvintage-paris.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  Reading on through the thread, I see that someone else did a better job of informing you of the flea market.  Delaying the trip could be good.  Spring in Paris is supposed to be spectacular.  As long as we are suggesting sites to visit, the Rodin museum is spectacular.


Thank you @Cordeliere !

i clicked on the collectors square link and saw a gorgeous ebene B30 with contrast purple piping! (I read in another thread that Hermes no longer offers contrast piping, so I love seeing them when they pop up on resale 








						Hermes Birkin 30 cm handbag in chocolate brown box leather and purple piping
					

Each bag sold on Collector Square is expertly appraised and chosen for its excellent condition. Dispatched within 24 hours.




					www.collectorsquare.com


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Valois is a 5 minute walk from our hotel. Thanks!!!



I also recommend Collectors Square. Their prices remain quite reasonable and they are the only reseller I’d trust fully in terms of authenticity, particularly for Hermes.

Happy Birthday, love the chosen bag!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Jereni said:


> It sounds like I may be the only one, but I do use an app to track my wardrobe. It’s called Stylebook - I use it on my iPad not my phone but I’d bet it works on a phone too.
> 
> It’s… a bit of a commitment but for me it’s become a hobby / source of entertainment. Basically you get images of your clothing (either from the product page if you buy it online, or obv you can take a photo), and you populate your ‘closet’. Then you can design looks out of pieces you own:
> 
> View attachment 5293553
> 
> 
> Then there’s also a calendar section where you can either drop an entire look on a day, or you can just browse your closet and drop items on.
> 
> View attachment 5293554
> 
> 
> Every month it shows you the most used item at the bottom, and when you browse to an item, like a bag, it will tell you how many ‘wears’ and even all the dates of each wear.
> 
> Ok I’ll stop with the long explanation that probably sounds like product placement at this point. Like I said, it is not an app entirely without commitment but now that I’ve done it, I find it to be a bit of a fashion ‘creative outlet’ for myself, and I mess around with it every other week or so.


thanks for sharing! I could use something like this.  So guilty of having a pretty extensive closet and just wearing the same handful of looks because I know they work and where all the pieces are!  

Lots of times I want to wear something different but don't because I haven't thought it out and don't want to go digging through - this might at least help me think of different ways to style my closet.


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> Thanks everyone. I wore the Alexa and boots today. Crossbody worked well for me despite my 5km walking commute as I wasn’t carrying much today. It made me feel good inside to be carrying a bag I cherish rather than my backpack which is still a nice bag but not special.
> 
> Looking back at my bag usage for last year this lovely Alexa got only one carry! Predominantly because I was carrying my new Alexa Icon in black but also because I was off work and not going out too. However, it deserves better. This shows me and I’m going to be making much more effort to rotate my bags and use other styles for my commute as well as backpacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294083



Cute elephants! Reminds me when I went a safari in Botswana!


----------



## lill_canele

Been thinking about it for a bit...not only am I trying to focus on wearing/using what I already have, but also, due to the increase in theft around California I'm actually more reluctant to shop or to go out shopping. Which is honestly probably best for my wallet lol.

On the other hand, I don't know about you guys, but I have been really getting into luxury makeup and skincare. 
Not that luxury or expensive skincare/makeup is that much better than luxury brands, I'm just a sucker for their aesthetic packaging. 

I'm okay with buying skincare/makeup online. Chanel and Dior shipping is relatively fast, reliable, and beautifully packaged. 
I'm also focusing more on self-care through skincare and taking the time to relax and treat myself in the comfort of my own home. 
A beauty mask in bed, with a cup of tea watching Youtube videos or doing my nails makes me pretty happy at the moment haha.


----------



## BowieFan1971

lill_canele said:


> Been thinking about it for a bit...not only am I trying to focus on wearing/using what I already have, but also, due to the increase in theft around California I'm actually more reluctant to shop or to go out shopping. Which is honestly probably best for my wallet lol.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't know about you guys, but I have been really getting into luxury makeup and skincare.
> Not that luxury or expensive skincare/makeup is that much better than luxury brands, I'm just a sucker for their aesthetic packaging.
> 
> I'm okay with buying skincare/makeup online. Chanel and Dior shipping is relatively fast, reliable, and beautifully packaged.
> I'm also focusing more on self-care through skincare and taking the time to relax and treat myself in the comfort of my own home.
> A beauty mask in bed, with a cup of tea watching Youtube videos or doing my nails makes me pretty happy at the moment haha.


Being an esthetician, I just can’t do it. I get paying more for a lipstick or powder compact that comes in a beautiful case, paying more for a truly great foundation or mascara, but I refuse to spend what most of those brands charge for their skincare and most of their makeup. Very few have the performance and ingredient/concentrations required to do half of what they claim, they use 20-25 year olds to promote their anti-aging products, they rely on influencers and beauty editors to shill for them (many of whom do it for the money/swag and have no real knowledge or credibility). Add to that every 2-3 years they create a new, pressing “skin issue” that can be fixed by- you guessed it- their brand new product. So they create a “problem” to fix, then exploit women’s insecurities for huge profit. Meanwhile there are products and lines out there that do everything and more for a fraction of the cost.

It really pisses me off because it makes my job hard, creates discontent and an adversarial relationship between a woman and her skin, and the whole commission based sales model makes any recommendations I make instantly suspect. If your skin is healthy, it will look its best and skin health is way more than products in a bottle. A large portion of the factors in skin health are free! There are so many better, more enjoyable, more effective ways to spend time/money toward self-care.

Ok…I am stepping down from my soap box.


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> Squeeee!!





BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s gorgeous!!!!





880 said:


> Both of you are beautiful!  and athletic!
> @Cookiefiend, your combinations are so elegant!





JenJBS said:


> What's your beautiful pup's name?





Kimbashop said:


> I run with my Black Lab mix, too! What a face.


Thanks everyone. She is gorgeous and gives the best cuddles ever but is also young and boisterous so it’s good to keep us both active.


----------



## Katinahat

So I wore my lovely chestnut Mulberry Alexa again today and it’s still working well to use a crossbody for commuting. I really like crossbody bags. Probably my favourite style. I noted the following:

Pluses:
1. Much easier to get at and use my belongings than a backpack.
2. Very comfortable to carry.
3. Hands free - allowed me to drink my hot chocolate (Bought to give me an energy boost to walk the 5k home having left work early. My medication makes me feel more level but extremely tired a lot of the time).
4. Looks good with my long boots.

Negatives
1. I forgot how irritating it is to remove a crossbody bag when wearing a coat like this with a huge hood. The strap gets tangled as I remove it. (Using a photo of my Barbour coat like those of you with the Stylebook App!!)



Tomorrow, I’ll be driving to work later so am sticking to a theme with my long grey suede boots and my grey Mulberry Bayswater carried by hand. That’s three different bags this week so far.

I wondered if you all have a favourite  style of bag to use or if it sometimes depends on your day like me?


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> the time to relax and treat myself in the comfort of my own hom





BowieFan1971 said:


> I refuse to spend what most of those brands charge for their skincare and most of their makeup. Very few have the performance and ingredient/concentrations required to do half of what they claim



I agree with both these ideas. I have not had a professional manicure or pedicure since before Covid lockdown began. While I prefer drug store brands, I do like to relax and treat myself at home.

I also like to experiment with essential oils, but I have sent myself to urgent care twice, so now I leave my face strictly alone. I do use professional laser (I have discoloration and some textural damage) and other treatments by a skilled qualified medical doctor Proficient in dark skin laser)  I also have semi permanent makeup (eyebrow, eyeliner, and lip tattoo done by a very talented professional (browsbyrenee aka le kitsune) no affiliation, just a happy client.

I feel very fortunate to be able to engage in high quality services and treatment that make me feel and look better


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## doni

Question: are there no longer month challenges?
Not that I ever manage to do them, but I am aspirational like that  



lill_canele said:


> On the other hand, I don't know about you guys, but I have been really getting into luxury makeup and skincare.
> Not that luxury or expensive skincare/makeup is that much better than luxury brands, I'm just a sucker for their aesthetic packaging.



At this point, I’d rarely buy make up if it doesn’t come in beautiful packaging. I have no problem justifying that because strangely, for beauty products I have no wish whatsoever for more than I need. I get one bronzer or one blush and don’t get another until I finish it (or as frequently break it). At the moment I LOVE Victoria Beckham make up. So beautiful!

Good for you on your beauty routines. It sounds very hygge and just what you need in Winter



BowieFan1971 said:


> Being an esthetician, I just can’t do it. I get paying more for a lipstick or powder compact that comes in a beautiful case, paying more for a truly great foundation or mascara, but I refuse to spend what most of those brands charge for their skincare and most of their makeup. Very few have the performance and ingredient/concentrations required to do half of what they claim, they use 20-25 year olds to promote their anti-aging products, they rely on influencers and beauty editors to shill for them (many of whom do it for the money/swag and have no real knowledge or credibility). Add to that every 2-3 years they create a new, pressing “skin issue” that can be fixed by- you guessed it- their brand new product. So they create a “problem” to fix, then exploit women’s insecurities for huge profit. Meanwhile there are products and lines out there that do everything and more for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> It really pisses me off because it makes my job hard, creates discontent and an adversarial relationship between a woman and her skin, and the whole commission based sales model makes any recommendations I make instantly suspect. If your skin is healthy, it will look its best and skin health is way more than products in a bottle. A large portion of the factors in skin health are free! There are so many better, more enjoyable, more effective ways to spend time/money toward self-care.
> 
> Ok…I am stepping down from my soap box.



Bravo.
I am perfectly happy with The Ordinary products myself.  Sometimes I spurgle on Skinceuticals VitC serum or friends treat me to some cult product they love, but that‘s about it.




Katinahat said:


> Negatives
> 1. I forgot how irritating it is to remove a crossbody bag when wearing a coat like this with a huge hood. The strap gets tangled as I remove it. (Using a photo of my Barbour coat like those of you with the Stylebook App!!)



One of the reasons I am not that fond of crossbodies. As you say, in Winter they are a pain with coats. In Summer they mess up with and wrinkle clothes. I don’t get why people love them so much.
The strap in my BV Bulb can be unknotted and I often do that when wearing it crossbody with my hooded down jacket.


----------



## lill_canele

BowieFan1971 said:


> Being an esthetician, I just can’t do it. I get paying more for a lipstick or powder compact that comes in a beautiful case, paying more for a truly great foundation or mascara, but I refuse to spend what most of those brands charge for their skincare and most of their makeup. Very few have the performance and ingredient/concentrations required to do half of what they claim, they use 20-25 year olds to promote their anti-aging products, they rely on influencers and beauty editors to shill for them (many of whom do it for the money/swag and have no real knowledge or credibility). Add to that every 2-3 years they create a new, pressing “skin issue” that can be fixed by- you guessed it- their brand new product. So they create a “problem” to fix, then exploit women’s insecurities for huge profit. Meanwhile there are products and lines out there that do everything and more for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> It really pisses me off because it makes my job hard, creates discontent and an adversarial relationship between a woman and her skin, and the whole commission based sales model makes any recommendations I make instantly suspect. If your skin is healthy, it will look its best and skin health is way more than products in a bottle. A large portion of the factors in skin health are free! There are so many better, more enjoyable, more effective ways to spend time/money toward self-care.
> 
> Ok…I am stepping down from my soap box.



Haha, I get where you're coming from. I work in healthcare and have experience in research and clinical trials. We get to work with pharmaceutical companies all the time! And boy don't they love sucking up to us and saying all these nice things about their drugs. Not saying they're 100% wrong or evil, but of course, gotta take everything with a grain of salt! So when I buy a serum from let's say Chanel, I'll look at the lovely long list of "benefits" and say, hmm, that's nice, cool story bro, all I care about is the retinol% and how it feels on my skin (and of course, no adverse effects).   Do agree that many are extremely overpriced. 

I'm not a super big makeup or skincare person, tbh, I'm very lazy and lacking in that department. Probably should be nicer to my skin, especially as I get older lol. I try things here and there, mostly luxury but there are non-lux brands that are little nuggets of gold! My favorite is an organic vegan brand on Etsy and there are a few Korean and Japanese products that are definite staples!

On a very nerdy side, sometimes I'll see a "stat" that says something like: 95% of women saw 50% benefit after 1 month of use. And I'm like, where's the p-value? what's your sample size? What's your margin of error? Not gonna say? Okay, I don't care.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5293755
> View attachment 5293756
> View attachment 5293757
> View attachment 5293758
> View attachment 5293759
> View attachment 5293762
> View attachment 5293763
> View attachment 5293764


I ordered this last night because I could not read it on my phone.


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> Haha, I get where you're coming from. I work in healthcare and have experience in research and clinical trials. We get to work with pharmaceutical companies all the time! And boy don't they love sucking up to us and saying all these nice things about their drugs. Not saying they're 100% wrong or evil, but of course, gotta take everything with a grain of salt! So when I buy a serum from let's say Chanel, I'll look at the lovely long list of "benefits" and say, hmm, that's nice, cool story bro, all I care about is the retinol% and how it feels on my skin (and of course, no adverse effects).   Do agree that many are extremely overpriced.
> 
> I'm not a super big makeup or skincare person, tbh, I'm very lazy and lacking in that department. Probably should be nicer to my skin, especially as I get older lol. I try things here and there, mostly luxury but there are non-lux brands that are little nuggets of gold! My favorite is an organic vegan brand on Etsy and there are a few Korean and Japanese products that are definite staples!
> 
> On a very nerdy side, sometimes I'll see a "stat" that says something like: 95% of women saw 50% benefit after 1 month of use. And I'm like, where's the p-value? what's your sample size? What's your margin of error? Not gonna say? Okay, I don't care.


Totally agree!  Sometimes the small print at the bottom says “of 23 women”.  

Having said that I love my products and attractive bottles on my dressing table area of my built in wardrobes. Nothing glamorous, just Clarins, but using slighly more luxurious products makes me feel good. It’s self-care in more than one way as it boosts my mental health I suppose. I couldn’t justify going for the real high end brands though.


----------



## mariliz11

Katinahat said:


> Totally agree!  Sometimes the small print at the bottom says “of 23 women”.
> 
> Having said that I love my products and attractive bottles on my dressing table area of my built in wardrobes. Nothing glamorous, just Clarins, but using slighly more luxurious products makes me feel good. It’s self-care in more than one way as it boosts my mental health I suppose. I couldn’t justify going for the real high end brands though.


Have tried all the fancy, over the counter and Lux skincare and agree that Clarins always does it! I’m now rotating between Clarins, La Roche Posay and Caudalie for my weekly routine. Maybe will switch to La Prairie after I’m 35 or so.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> So I wore my lovely chestnut Mulberry Alexa again today and it’s still working well to use a crossbody for commuting. I really like crossbody bags. Probably my favourite style. I noted the following:
> 
> Pluses:
> 1. Much easier to get at and use my belongings than a backpack.
> 2. Very comfortable to carry.
> 3. Hands free - allowed me to drink my hot chocolate (Bought to give me an energy boost to walk the 5k home having left work early. My medication makes me feel more level but extremely tired a lot of the time).
> 4. Looks good with my long boots.
> 
> Negatives
> 1. I forgot how irritating it is to remove a crossbody bag when wearing a coat like this with a huge hood. The strap gets tangled as I remove it. (Using a photo of my Barbour coat like those of you with the Stylebook App!!)
> 
> View attachment 5294932
> 
> Tomorrow, I’ll be driving to work later so am sticking to a theme with my long grey suede boots and my grey Mulberry Bayswater carried by hand. That’s three different bags this week so far.
> 
> I wondered if you all have a favourite  style of bag to use or if it sometimes depends on your day like me?


I really love top handle bags. Shoulder bags slide off a lot and cross body wrinkles my clothes/ruins the lines. Can’t stand backpacks. Once in a blue moon I will use the strap for my satchels if I am out and need to use both hands and arms and I do have 2 small crossbody/shoulder bags for travel/active days. But the bulk of my bags are top handle because I just feel more pulled together when I wear them. Totes are second place.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> Totally agree!  Sometimes the small print at the bottom says “of 23 women”.
> 
> Having said that I love my products and attractive bottles on my dressing table area of my built in wardrobes. Nothing glamorous, just Clarins, but using slighly more luxurious products makes me feel good. It’s self-care in more than one way as it boosts my mental health I suppose. I couldn’t justify going for the real high end brands though.


For someone who uses CVS generic version of drug store brand Garnier micellar water, Claris’s sounds very luxurious 

i get this! I used to buy high end perfume, and the bottles are gorgeous


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Question: are there no longer month challenges?
> Not that I ever manage to do them, but I am aspirational like that
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I’d rarely buy make up if it doesn’t come in beautiful packaging. I have no problem justifying that because strangely, for beauty products I have no wish whatsoever for more than I need. I get one bronzer or one blush and don’t get another until I finish it (or as frequently break it). At the moment I LOVE Victoria Beckham make up. So beautiful!
> 
> Good for you on your beauty routines. It sounds very hygge and just what you need in Winter
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo.
> I am perfectly happy with The Ordinary products myself.  Sometimes I spurgle on Skinceuticals VitC serum or friends treat me to some cult product they love, but that‘s about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I am not that fond of crossbodies. As you say, in Winter they are a pain with coats. In Summer they mess up with and wrinkle clothes. I don’t get why people love them so much.
> The strap in my BV Bulb can be unknotted and I often do that when wearing it crossbody with my hooded down jacket.


I LOVE The Ordinary!!!! It is what I use personally for serums and moisturizer, and it is also what I use on my clients. That and the brand Advanced Clinicals (I buy their hyaluronic acid serum in bulk and give it away I love it so much) and Cera Ve cleanser and Oil of Olay Daily SPF moisturizer. Three/four times a year I will give myself a microdermabrasion or peel (if I am trying one out to test before usibg on a client). That’s it. The Cera Ve is the most expensive item I use at about $15 for a 16 oz bottle because my DH uses it too. Since my brows and lashes are blond, I got my brows done.

Here’s the naked face results…just turned 51 yesterday.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I agree with both these ideas. I have not had a professional manicure or pedicure since before Covid lockdown began. While I prefer drug store brands, I do like to relax and treat myself at home.
> 
> I also like to experiment with essential oils, but I have sent myself to urgent care twice, so now I leave my face strictly alone. I do use professional laser (I have discoloration and some textural damage) and other treatments by a skilled qualified medical doctor Proficient in dark skin laser)  I also have semi permanent makeup (eyebrow, eyeliner, and lip tattoo done by a very talented professional (browsbyrenee aka le kitsune) no affiliation, just a happy client.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to be able to engage in high quality services and treatment that make me feel and look better



Here´s the odd one...I haven´t ever had a facial, professional manicure or pedicure in all my life...
My skin has always been fairly good. My nails are always wrecked because of the things I do like sewing...
But I like good products. Products I tested, like and will always rebuy. 
Some are drugstore (mainly make-up), others are a little more expensive like my beloved Kiehl´s Pore Tightening Concentrate. I surprised myself by actually using up a bottle within a month by finally consequently using it. My skin loves it. 
I have very few expensive brand products like my Estee Lauder compact and my Dior blush which last me ages and will always be replaced.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I ordered this last night because I could not read it on my phone.



I just ordered it too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I really love top handle bags. Shoulder bags slide off a lot and cross body wrinkles my clothes/ruins the lines. Can’t stand backpacks. Once in a blue moon I will use the strap for my satchels if I am out and need to use both hands and arms and I do have 2 small crossbody/shoulder bags for travel/active days. But the bulk of my bags are top handle because I just feel more pulled together when I wear them. Totes are second place.



Top handles or short shoulder bags I can wear on the crook of my arm for me, please! When I really need to be hands-free I can always attach a guitar strap to most of my bags.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I LOVE The Ordinary!!!! It is what I use personally for serums and moisturizer, and it is also what I use on my clients. That and the brand Advanced Clinicals (I buy their hyaluronic acid serum in bulk and give it away I love it so much) and Cera Ve cleanser and Oil of Olay Daily SPF moisturizer. Three/four times a year I will give myself a microdermabrasion or peel (if I am trying one out to test before usibg on a client). That’s it. The Cera Ve is the most expensive item I use at about $15 for a 16 oz bottle because my DH uses it too. Since my brows and lashes are blond, I got my brows done.
> 
> Here’s the naked face results…just turned 51 yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294998
> View attachment 5294999


Wow, you have great skin. I haven’t heard of The Ordinary. Going to look it up!


----------



## Katinahat

doni said:


> Question: are there no longer month challenges?
> Not that I ever manage to do them, but I am aspirational like that
> 
> One of the reasons I am not that fond of crossbodies. As you say, in Winter they are a pain with coats. In Summer they mess up with and wrinkle clothes. I don’t get why people love them so much.
> The strap in my BV Bulb can be unknotted and I often do that when wearing it crossbody with my hooded down jacket.


Good question about a monthly challenge.
I get what you mean about crossbodies but I still love their easy laid back style. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I really love top handle bags. Shoulder bags slide off a lot and cross body wrinkles my clothes/ruins the lines. Can’t stand backpacks. Once in a blue moon I will use the strap for my satchels if I am out and need to use both hands and arms and I do have 2 small crossbody/shoulder bags for travel/active days. But the bulk of my bags are top handle because I just feel more pulled together when I wear them. Totes are second place.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Top handles or short shoulder bags I can wear on the crook of my arm for me, please! When I really need to be hands-free I can always attach a guitar strap to most of my bags.


A lot of TPF members like top handle bags I think. They do look very put together.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s the odd one...I haven´t ever had a facial, professional manicure or pedicure in all my life...
> My skin has always been fairly good. My nails are always wrecked because of the things I do like sewing...
> But I like good products. Products I tested, like and will always rebuy.
> Some are drugstore (mainly make-up), others are a little more expensive like my beloved Kiehl´s Pore Tightening Concentrate. I surprised myself by actually using up a bottle within a month by finally consequently using it. My skin loves it.
> I have very few expensive brand products like my Estee Lauder compact and my Dior blush which last me ages and will always be replaced.


Quality products that are right for your skin and lifestyle used properly and consistently is THE BEST way to take care of your skin, along with good food, lots of water, the right amount of good quality sleep and activity. Facials are great, but if you are not doing those things (which will also safeguard your overall health), facials will help you play catchup.


----------



## sherrylynn

lill_canele said:


> Been thinking about it for a bit...not only am I trying to focus on wearing/using what I already have, but also, due to the increase in theft around California I'm actually more reluctant to shop or to go out shopping. Which is honestly probably best for my wallet lol.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't know about you guys, but I have been really getting into luxury makeup and skincare.
> Not that luxury or expensive skincare/makeup is that much better than luxury brands, I'm just a sucker for their aesthetic packaging.
> 
> I'm okay with buying skincare/makeup online. Chanel and Dior shipping is relatively fast, reliable, and beautifully packaged.
> I'm also focusing more on self-care through skincare and taking the time to relax and treat myself in the comfort of my own home.
> A beauty mask in bed, with a cup of tea watching Youtube videos or doing my nails makes me pretty happy at the moment haha.
> [/QUOTE
> Actually, the mask/tea/manicure sounds heavenly!
> 
> 
> BowieFan1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being an esthetician, I just can’t do it. I get paying more for a lipstick or powder compact that comes in a beautiful case, paying more for a truly great foundation or mascara, but I refuse to spend what most of those brands charge for their skincare and most of their makeup. Very few have the performance and ingredient/concentrations required to do half of what they claim, they use 20-25 year olds to promote their anti-aging products, they rely on influencers and beauty editors to shill for them (many of whom do it for the money/swag and have no real knowledge or credibility). Add to that every 2-3 years they create a new, pressing “skin issue” that can be fixed by- you guessed it- their brand new product. So they create a “problem” to fix, then exploit women’s insecurities for huge profit. Meanwhile there are products and lines out there that do everything and more for a fraction of the cost.
> 
> It really pisses me off because it makes my job hard, creates discontent and an adversarial relationship between a woman and her skin, and the whole commission based sales model makes any recommendations I make instantly suspect. If your skin is healthy, it will look its best and skin health is way more than products in a bottle. A large portion of the factors in skin health are free! There are so many better, more enjoyable, more effective ways to spend time/money toward self-care.
> 
> Ok…I am stepping down from my soap box.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask what products/brands you recommend, but I see you already did. I have been very happy with Skin Medica. It's really the only product line that I have used that caused a noticeable difference. Although I love Cera Ve for body cream.
Click to expand...


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> You don’t need to imagine her as a teenager. Just enjoy where you and she are at now. It’s great you can WFH with a baby. Even if it’s tough when you are alone with your DHs long and changeable hours. It was all I could manage to look after the babies when they were tiny. I’m very lucky that I’m the UK we get 12 months Mat leave (not all with pay) so I had that plus long school holidays with my children.
> 
> You make really good points about being more purposeful about your bag use now. I expect we are all like that too. Every chance I get to use something or switch I take. It is still very hard to use much though.
> 
> I think some of that is because my lifestyle has changed so much in the last two years. I used to go to the shops most weekends to browse and now I tend to spend more time running or walking the dog. Running was a new lockdown hobby to stay fit. I am not a sporty person but I managed to run nearly 600 miles last year in total. Very slowly!! The dog, a puppy last year was a result of my husband’s change to WFH. She’s big and needs a lot of exercise but has enhanced my life massively.
> 
> My delayed onset trauma related issues meant I had to change other aspects of my lifestyle. My commute use to be a 20-30 minute drive and many different bags came with me. Medication means I can’t drive in the mornings. I often get a lift in and walk or run home taking an hour. Fewer bags are comfortable for pounding the streets so purposefully and I tend to stick to backpacks but put little clutches inside sometimes. Two bags carried!!
> 
> I think it’s very hard to shop for the life we live now. Most people probably hope for something different. My therapist encourages me to try to live in the moment. I’ve never discussed this in relation to my bag collection but it’s an interesting thought. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


Maternity leave in the US is such a frustrating and infuriating issue to me, more so now that I've actually had a baby. I was incredibly lucky with my maternity leave situation in that I was able to get 13 weeks fully paid, but it was also a fluke of timing and having saved up vacation days. I'm simultaneously so grateful for my maternity leave situation because I had is SO much better than most, but also so mad that it's so bad overall here and that the only reason I had it so good was pure dumb luck. 

Yes, I'm much more purposeful with bag use, but it's definitely very hard to use much. It's partly because of lifestyle changes for me too. Even when I do go somewhere, it's often baby-related or the baby needs to come with me, so by default I'm bringing the diaper bag. And, of course, WFH and not commuting, while hugely welcome for me, also means my tote collection is rarely seeing the light of day anymore. I used to carry EVERYTHING with me because I'd commute into the city, take fitness classes after work, etc., so I'd have my regular stuff, lunch, change of clothes, water, etc., and I loved a good 'ol BIG tote. The Neverful GM was one of my favorites. Now I'm not doing any of that, so those huge toes are just sitting in my closet. I'm not really ready to get rid of them, but I'm also not sure what to do/how to use them, other than just to use them and accept that I'm using a huge tote with far fewer things in it. Shopping for the life we live now is definitely hard for me.

I've finally had a chance to read through this entire thread now, and I so happy you have taken positive steps towards healing. I hope 2022 is much better for you. Also, I adore your new wallet. The color is so gorgeous! Mulberry has always been on my radar, but I don't own any (yet!). 


BowieFan1971 said:


> If they don’t fit right, you won’t move right in them so you won’t feel right in them so you won’t look good in them…no matter how good they look right after you put them on. Out they go!!!!!!


You are so so right. Thank you for the nudge!



More bags said:


> @dramaprincess713 great to have you here. Great job setting goals and intentions, and recognizing you’re in multiple transitions - new mom, yay, and seeking full time virtual work. We’re here to support you. As others like @880 have mentioned, there’s no rush, no deadline. Go confidently at your pace. I like @vintage Leather’s goal of touching everything.


Thank you - I appreciate and need the support! It feels good to be here. I feel like I can actually make some headway in my goals being here!



doni said:


> All your post is so reflective, I know you will get it right.
> 
> Just the one thing. I am all for curbing and streamlining and getting rid of stuff. But do consider: as you say, in the blink of an eye your girl will turn into a teenager. Keep some dresses and things you adore and that have meaning for her. She may or may not like them but… I do find myself wishing I had kept more, not less, when I see how my teenage daughter enjoys my stuff (she takes pride in never leaving the house without at least one item belonging to mum’s).
> Only 3 or so years ago I decided to get rid of this bunch of 90s stuff I had kept in a trunk for ages, and I tell you, it has proved to have been a bad idea


Thank you for this advice! I never even considered that my girl might want some of my things when she's older. I just thought she'd poo poo at my uncool mom stuff. I LOVE that your daughter enjoys your stuff and would love it if mine does too!


----------



## Vintage Leather

The Knight has liberated my collection of yukatas and vintage Versace silk shirts. 
I’m trying to figure out if I’m flattered or annoyed


----------



## dramaprincess713

ItsPurseonal said:


> *Just because I love a bag does not mean I need it, some bags are okay to appreciate from afar *- I will buy what works for THIS lifestyle today, not what would have worked 2 years ago or for the fantasy life I don't lead


Oof, this speaks to me SO much. I literally have such a difficult time not plotting a purchase if I come across a bag I love. Like, I’m not sure I’ve ever actually fallen in love with a bag and NOT plotted a purchase. This is definitely something I need to work on!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I wondered if you all have a favourite  style of bag to use or if it sometimes depends on your day like me?



Love your Mulberry! I also like crossbody bags. Although, I think I’m starting to be resigned to the fact that my favorite style by a long shot is a mid-sized or small top handle bag with a detachable strap. I love carrying things by the top handle whenever possible, and then throw the long strap over the shoulder if I need both hands.

Examples:


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, it took me a few days, but I've finally read through this whole thread, and all this talk about fashion and style has me thinking - I have NO clue what my style is. I'm not sure I even have a style, or if I do I'm not sure it's what I want it to be. This is a pre-Covid thing for me. I have been struggling with finding things I like to wear for a while, but Covid certainly hasn't helped matters. When I was going into the office daily, I basically wore dresses every day in spring, summer, and early fall. I actually really liked that because it was easy (no need to think about matching or coordinating pieces because it's one piece) and I felt relatively put together. Fall and winter are huge struggles for me though. I would basically wear these black skinny pants from the Gap because they felt like leggings (I have several pairs) or skinny jeans with a top, but honestly, I kind of hated that. I never really found tops that I loved, in part because tops I actually love aren't work appropriate. I like things like cut outs and off the shoulder or even a crop top - none of which I would ever wear to work. I have some dresses appropriate for winter, but I almost never wore them because I would be way too cold commuting in the cold.

Now, I'm mainly WFH, still breastfeeding, and have days in a row that I literally never leave the apartment. In the summer, I lived in a rotation of the same 7 nursing tanks and shorts. In fall/winter, I live in leggings, joggers, sweats and only a nursing bra (I'll obviously throw on a shirt for Zoom meetings or on the rare occasion I leave the house). It's so easy to fall into this trap of really blah and ugh clothing because I'm not going anywhere, no one is seeing me, and I'm nursing my girl every few hours so it feels like what's the point of wearing a top anyway. Also, when I do leave, it is usually to go to an aerial/pole class, where I would be wearing leggings/joggers/sweats to anyway so I feel like might as well wear them all day. The things is though, I really don't feel great dressing so schlubby all the time. It actually really hit for me today. I was on a Zoom, and you could only see me from the shoulders up, but I had a flash of how so very awful I looked. Part of it is that I also no longer put on any makeup because again, it feels like there's no point since I'm not going anywhere and the only ones around are my daughter and husband. But, the other part is that I'm just dressed so icky.

I'm realizing I have a few different issues going on that I think I need to tackle in steps:

I don't know what my style is, and I'm not really sure how to figure it out. When/if I do figure it out, I don't know how or where to find items that fit my style.
My motivation is sorely lacking. I mean, I don't feel great with no makeup, messy hair, and awful clothes. I really really don't. But also, I really don't know how to find the motivation to make an effort when I'm not leaving the house and no one but hubby and baby girl are seeing me. On the rare occasions I've put on makeup, my husband will even ask why am I making myself up for no one. It all just feels like what's the point?
I think before I can even tackle the motivation and all the various factors going into that, I need to figure out my style first. In an effort, I pulled some photos of things I've worn that I love and felt great in:


In evaluating it, I came up with the following observations:

I love numbers 1-4 because of the lace and/or silhouette of the dresses. Number 2 feels a bit more of a "grown up" silhouette, one I'm not sure is entirely "me" but I do really like it. Number 4 has an open back that can't be seen in the photo, but that I love.
I love number 5 because of the top. It was a super cheap dress that didn't last, but I sure did love it.
Number 6 is lace and an open/cutout back again. Love.
Number 7 is again a love for the cutouts. I also really like the slouchy look. Slouchy sweaters/tops have always been something I love, but I'm not sure I've every really been able to pull it off.
Number 8 is again, a love for the top ruffles and cutout/off the shoulder look. I also like the distressing on the shorts.
The top in number 9 has a kind of crochet/lace-y/open weave type thing going on which I really like. I like the interest and also like that it makes it somewhat see through.
Number 10 - love that leather jacket! And, those particular boots weren't comfortable, but I like the over-the-knee boot look in general.
Despite being 32wks pregnant in number 11, I remember really liking this outfit. It's the fur vest and over-the-knee boots that really did it for me, I think.
I love the top and shoes in number 12 (the jeans are fine, but that particular belt bag I could definitely do without). The top is cropped a bit and has a cutout in the back, and I also just love the colors in it and the sleeves. My shoes are the Valentino rockstud heels, which I adore. I know people say the Rockstuds are out, but I still love them.
So, from all this, it seems like I like really girly things (lace, poofy skirts, ruffles, etc.), some exhibition (cutouts, open back, cropped, showing some skin), but also a more "tough" (for lack of a better word) vibe with the moto leather jacket, studs, etc. I guess I like "interesting" details? (Also, I feel like looking at this, I am probably dressing and drawn to things that are too young for my age? I'm 37...how appropriate is it to be wearing these things?) But from here, I have no clue how to translate this into a day to day style. I mean, it's not like I can go around wearing lace party dresses or crop tops and open back every day, and these certainly aren't work appropriate (though maybe I could get away with open backs with WFH? No one is seeing my back on Zoom...).

I know this is a super long post, but any thoughts or advice on where to go from here? I would love to find and cultivate my style, but I have no clue how to do so!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> I wondered if you all have a favourite  style of bag to use or if it sometimes depends on your day like me?


Another fan of the top handle bag (with a detachable shoulder strap).  I love how I can carry it in three different ways -- crook of the arm, by the hand, or over the shoulder with a strap.  Medium size works best for me.  However, for evenings, I seem to prefer a small sized chain strap bag in softer, quilted leather.  I find these easier to hang on the back of the chair at a restaurant or just tucked in the lap when one is seated.


Katinahat said:


> A lot of TPF members like top handle bags I think. They do look very put together.


When I am out and about, I see a lot of crossbody styles in my area.  I think crossbody bags are also very popular, but I prefer shoulder carry over crossbody styles for all the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## doni

@BowieFan1971 loving all the Tim Gunn quotes you posted!
Even if I have to say, to me when it comes to leggings, all the things I said about sweat pants… don’t apply 

@Vintage Leather , who is the Knight and what else can you tell about those vintage Versace shirt?

@dramaprincess713 , you seem to be doing a fine job finding your style!
You obviously enjoy dresses, and a flared skirt siluette, and ruffles and femenine details with some boho (the boots). I think a good way to deep into that is to explore designers who represent the styles you like: Zimmerman, Serafini for Ferretti, Valentino…
Also, the fun thing as we age is to adapt our style to our different needs, but without loosing it, if anything reinforcing it as you are done experimenting things that done work for you.

Look at Anne Wintour, she only wears dresses and like you she likes feminine details and a flare silhouette, and she never ever looks sugary or juvenile.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oof, this speaks to me SO much. I literally have such a difficult time not plotting a purchase if I come across a bag I love. Like, I’m not sure I’ve ever actually fallen in love with a bag and NOT plotted a purchase. This is definitely something I need to work on!



I definitely have that tendency. Certain Chanel colors (bright pinks or lilacs) and the Dior book tote are the top offenders. I need to remind myself those colors and that style of bag are not practical for my style preferences. It’s hard though! Once every few months I find I’m convincing myself that one of these will work


----------



## dcooney4

doni said:


> Question: are there no longer month challenges?
> Not that I ever manage to do them, but I am aspirational like that
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I’d rarely buy make up if it doesn’t come in beautiful packaging. I have no problem justifying that because strangely, for beauty products I have no wish whatsoever for more than I need. I get one bronzer or one blush and don’t get another until I finish it (or as frequently break it). At the moment I LOVE Victoria Beckham make up. So beautiful!
> 
> Good for you on your beauty routines. It sounds very hygge and just what you need in Winter
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo.
> I am perfectly happy with The Ordinary products myself.  Sometimes I spurgle on Skinceuticals VitC serum or friends treat me to some cult product they love, but that‘s about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I am not that fond of crossbodies. As you say, in Winter they are a pain with coats. In Summer they mess up with and wrinkle clothes. I don’t get why people love them so much.
> The strap in my BV Bulb can be unknotted and I often do that when wearing it crossbody with my hooded down jacket.


I there are two challenges. One challenge is to wear a bag you are afraid to wear or have never worn. The other challenge is similar but to wear your least used bags.  Last year I never wore my Prada ,so I pulled it out and realized I didn’t want to wear it even though I loved the look. Off to consignment it went.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday I went out to outlets in the freezing weather to find a bag to carry my art supplies. I found an open tote that was big enough and pretty, but realized not really what I need. Open tote in winter weather and water color paintings in progress don’t work. So I bought a practical nylon water resistant zipped tote with a removable crossbody strap. I will not be using it as a handbag , so it will only be counted as sport/ travel stuff. I had hoped to find something I could use more then carrying my art supplies but it would have meant taking chances on ruining works in progress. Sometimes being practical is no fun.


----------



## Vintage Leather

doni said:


> @Vintage Leather , who is the Knight and what else can you tell about those vintage Versace shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Anne Wintour, she only wears dresses and like you she likes feminine details and a flare silhouette, and she never ever looks sugary or juvenile.



Once upon a time, my cousin and his narcissist (actually diagnosed) wife had a contentious divorce that left  their biological offspring in foster care. After I spent a Himalayan Croc Diamond Birkin worth of legal expenses, I was able to adopt him. 

At the time, I was active on Hermes Chat, and the honorary petite model members had their own nicknames, so when I was venting about the legal mess or bragging on his accomplishments, he was the Knight (based on his favorite Legos at the time)  Since, it’s been my online name for him.

He’s sixteen. Half the time he’s a minimalist, the other half a hoarder. He loves shopping at Cartier and thrift stores, has a body like a model, loves a well fitting suit, and is trying to figure out his casual style.

In ‘07 to ‘10, I was rebelling against my  previous hyper-femme Carolina Herrera and OdlR business wardrobe. My style in those years was a lot of colorful men’s shirts (mostly Versace, some vintage Hawaiian) worn open over a tight tank top and oversized cargo pants with John Hardy jewelry. When my style evolved again, I discarded the clothes that were fillers, but kept the best of the shirts my cedar chest of “maybe someday.”

Someday was six months ago, when the Knight discovered the trunk.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, it took me a few days, but I've finally read through this whole thread, and all this talk about fashion and style has me thinking - I have NO clue what my style is. I'm not sure I even have a style, or if I do I'm not sure it's what I want it to be. This is a pre-Covid thing for me. I have been struggling with finding things I like to wear for a while, but Covid certainly hasn't helped matters. When I was going into the office daily, I basically wore dresses every day in spring, summer, and early fall. I actually really liked that because it was easy (no need to think about matching or coordinating pieces because it's one piece) and I felt relatively put together. Fall and winter are huge struggles for me though. I would basically wear these black skinny pants from the Gap because they felt like leggings (I have several pairs) or skinny jeans with a top, but honestly, I kind of hated that. I never really found tops that I loved, in part because tops I actually love aren't work appropriate. I like things like cut outs and off the shoulder or even a crop top - none of which I would ever wear to work. I have some dresses appropriate for winter, but I almost never wore them because I would be way too cold commuting in the cold.
> 
> Now, I'm mainly WFH, still breastfeeding, and have days in a row that I literally never leave the apartment. In the summer, I lived in a rotation of the same 7 nursing tanks and shorts. In fall/winter, I live in leggings, joggers, sweats and only a nursing bra (I'll obviously throw on a shirt for Zoom meetings or on the rare occasion I leave the house). It's so easy to fall into this trap of really blah and ugh clothing because I'm not going anywhere, no one is seeing me, and I'm nursing my girl every few hours so it feels like what's the point of wearing a top anyway. Also, when I do leave, it is usually to go to an aerial/pole class, where I would be wearing leggings/joggers/sweats to anyway so I feel like might as well wear them all day. The things is though, I really don't feel great dressing so schlubby all the time. It actually really hit for me today. I was on a Zoom, and you could only see me from the shoulders up, but I had a flash of how so very awful I looked. Part of it is that I also no longer put on any makeup because again, it feels like there's no point since I'm not going anywhere and the only ones around are my daughter and husband. But, the other part is that I'm just dressed so icky.
> 
> I'm realizing I have a few different issues going on that I think I need to tackle in steps:
> 
> I don't know what my style is, and I'm not really sure how to figure it out. When/if I do figure it out, I don't know how or where to find items that fit my style.
> My motivation is sorely lacking. I mean, I don't feel great with no makeup, messy hair, and awful clothes. I really really don't. But also, I really don't know how to find the motivation to make an effort when I'm not leaving the house and no one but hubby and baby girl are seeing me. On the rare occasions I've put on makeup, my husband will even ask why am I making myself up for no one. It all just feels like what's the point?
> I think before I can even tackle the motivation and all the various factors going into that, I need to figure out my style first. In an effort, I pulled some photos of things I've worn that I love and felt great in:
> View attachment 5295436
> 
> In evaluating it, I came up with the following observations:
> 
> I love numbers 1-4 because of the lace and/or silhouette of the dresses. Number 2 feels a bit more of a "grown up" silhouette, one I'm not sure is entirely "me" but I do really like it. Number 4 has an open back that can't be seen in the photo, but that I love.
> I love number 5 because of the top. It was a super cheap dress that didn't last, but I sure did love it.
> Number 6 is lace and an open/cutout back again. Love.
> Number 7 is again a love for the cutouts. I also really like the slouchy look. Slouchy sweaters/tops have always been something I love, but I'm not sure I've every really been able to pull it off.
> Number 8 is again, a love for the top ruffles and cutout/off the shoulder look. I also like the distressing on the shorts.
> The top in number 9 has a kind of crochet/lace-y/open weave type thing going on which I really like. I like the interest and also like that it makes it somewhat see through.
> Number 10 - love that leather jacket! And, those particular boots weren't comfortable, but I like the over-the-knee boot look in general.
> Despite being 32wks pregnant in number 11, I remember really liking this outfit. It's the fur vest and over-the-knee boots that really did it for me, I think.
> I love the top and shoes in number 12 (the jeans are fine, but that particular belt bag I could definitely do without). The top is cropped a bit and has a cutout in the back, and I also just love the colors in it and the sleeves. My shoes are the Valentino rockstud heels, which I adore. I know people say the Rockstuds are out, but I still love them.
> So, from all this, it seems like I like really girly things (lace, poofy skirts, ruffles, etc.), some exhibition (cutouts, open back, cropped, showing some skin), but also a more "tough" (for lack of a better word) vibe with the moto leather jacket, studs, etc. I guess I like "interesting" details? (Also, I feel like looking at this, I am probably dressing and drawn to things that are too young for my age? I'm 37...how appropriate is it to be wearing these things?) But from here, I have no clue how to translate this into a day to day style. I mean, it's not like I can go around wearing lace party dresses or crop tops and open back every day, and these certainly aren't work appropriate (though maybe I could get away with open backs with WFH? No one is seeing my back on Zoom...).
> 
> I know this is a super long post, but any thoughts or advice on where to go from here? I would love to find and cultivate my style, but I have no clue how to do so!


I think you are off to a good start…finding common elements in things you love. As far as dressing too young? If you are asking yourself the question, you already know the answer. But those elements you love can DEFINITELY be worn in ways that feel more age/lifestyle appropriate. It’s the details, fit, proportion, what they are worn with that make all the difference. A low cut top worn with a short skirt or super tight bottom reads one way, but with an A-line maxi skirt or wide leg trousers or straight leg leans reads completely different. A sheer lace shirt with a bra top on its own, versus under a blazer or cardi, or with a full tank or cami underneath. Lace as cutout accents would also satisfy that urge. A sheer shirt under a crop top worn with a mid- or high-rise pant. A leather jacket, even biker style, is a great basic. A lot of the clothes you love have stretch to them and can easily be worn as comfortable clothes at home! And maybe a full face of makeup may be overkill for a day at home, but some mascara if you love to rock a smoky eye, or lip gloss, a little blush or concealer, whatever accents the features you love most? That’s not overkill!

If you need help finding your style and curating your wardrobe to match, read Tim Gunn’s Guide to Style. It really helped me. A few years ago I was in a rut too. I was working as a nanny, had gained weight after being hyper fit and tiny for a long time, none of my clothes fit anymore. I was buying anything that merely fit at secondhand stores (cargoes, jeans and tees mostly), not wearing makeup, not putting in effort. Felt like crap about myself. I picked the book up on a whim at the library one day and it was exactly what I needed. Forget about what anyone else says…YOU are worth the effort of taking the time  to put on some makeup and clothes that make you feel good about your appearance. Wearing even the most casual clothes that fit and flatter, rather than shapeless, ratty ones. Spending the time to get regular haircuts/color, a pedi help too. I’ve been there where you are but I am not there now. Don’t hide your light!


----------



## dramaprincess713

ItsPurseonal said:


> I definitely have that tendency. Certain Chanel colors (bright pinks or lilacs) and the Dior book tote are the top offenders. I need to remind myself those colors and that style of bag are not practical for my style preferences. It’s hard though! Once every few months I find I’m convincing myself that one of these will work


The Dior book tote!    I love that bag and have definitely contemplated it. I haven’t actually purchased it because the strap drop seems to be just a touch too short for comfortable shoulder carry, which is definitely my preference. I’ve tried hand-carry, but it feels super unnatural and uncomfortable to me, and J can do crop of the arm carry, but don’t love it. I’ve seen people who do carry the book tote on their shoulder, and my arms aren’t huge so maybe I could do it, but it just looks like it would be uncomfortable and a tight fit. So no book tote for me. Which makes it sound like I’m not all that bad with “just because I love a bag doesn’t mean I have to own it”, but if I’m being honest, the book tote is still on my contemplating it’s list, despite all I just wrote about why it’s probably not a great bag for me.


----------



## dramaprincess713

doni said:


> @dramaprincess713 , you seem to be doing a fine job finding your style!
> You obviously enjoy dresses, and a flared skirt siluette, and ruffles and femenine details with some boho (the boots). I think a good way to deep into that is to explore designers who represent the styles you like: Zimmerman, Serafini for Ferretti, Valentino…
> Also, the fun thing as we age is to adapt our style to our different needs, but without loosing it, if anything reinforcing it as you are done experimenting things that done work for you.
> 
> Look at Anne Wintour, she only wears dresses and like you she likes feminine details and a flare silhouette, and she never ever looks sugary or juvenile.


Thank you! I am definitely going to explore those designers. I feel like, other than Valentino, I didn’t even know where to start with designers, so I really appreciate your suggestions!



BowieFan1971 said:


> I think you are off to a good start…finding common elements in things you love. As far as dressing too young? If you are asking yourself the question, you already know the answer. But those elements you love can DEFINITELY be worn in ways that feel more age/lifestyle appropriate. It’s the details, fit, proportion, what they are worn with that make all the difference. A low cut top worn with a short skirt or super tight bottom reads one way, but with an A-line maxi skirt or wide leg trousers or straight leg leans reads completely different. A sheer lace shirt with a bra top on its own, versus under a blazer or cardi, or with a full tank or cami underneath. Lace as cutout accents would also satisfy that urge. A sheer shirt under a crop top worn with a mid- or high-rise pant. A leather jacket, even biker style, is a great basic. A lot of the clothes you love have stretch to them and can easily be worn as comfortable clothes at home! And maybe a full face of makeup may be overkill for a day at home, but some mascara if you love to rock a smoky eye, or lip gloss, a little blush or concealer, whatever accents the features you love most? That’s not overkill!
> 
> If you need help finding your style and curating your wardrobe to match, read Tim Gunn’s Guide to Style. It really helped me. A few years ago I was in a rut too. I was working as a nanny, had gained weight after being hyper fit and tiny for a long time, none of my clothes fit anymore. I was buying anything that merely fit at secondhand stores (cargoes, jeans and tees mostly), not wearing makeup, not putting in effort. Felt like crap about myself. I picked the book up on a whim at the library one day and it was exactly what I needed. Forget about what anyone else says…YOU are worth the effort of taking the time  to put on some makeup and clothes that make you feel good about your appearance. Wearing even the most casual clothes that fit and flatter, rather than shapeless, ratty ones. Spending the time to get regular haircuts/color, a pedi help too. I’ve been there where you are but I am not there now. Don’t hide your light!


The funny thing about the drawing too young thing is that I actually don’t feel like I’m dressing too young. I’m not trying to pass for a teenager or anything like that. I genuinely like these items/elements, and it feels true to me. I only question myself because I feel like I hear others talk about dressing too young and wonder if I should be concerned about that or if I’m inadvertently giving off that image.

I really love your suggestions of working these things into my everyday life.  A full on lace cocktail dress doesn’t work for everyday, but maybe a piece with lace accents or a comfy sweater dress could work with mascara and gloss instead of a full face of makeup. It doesn’t have to be all or nothing. Taking things down a notch for my current lifestyle makes a a lot of sense. I just need to figure out where to find these types of items!

Thank you for the book recommendation as well. I am definitely going to check it out!


----------



## 880

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, it took me a few days, but I've finally read through this whole thread, and all this talk about fashion and style has me thinking - I have NO clue what my style is. I'm not sure I even have a style, or if I do I'm not sure it's what I want it to be. This is a pre-Covid thing for me. I have been struggling with finding things I like to wear for a while, but Covid certainly hasn't helped matters. When I was going into the office daily, I basically wore dresses every day in spring, summer, and early fall. I actually really liked that because it was easy (no need to think about matching or coordinating pieces because it's one piece) and I felt relatively put together. Fall and winter are huge struggles for me though. I would basically wear these black skinny pants from the Gap because they felt like leggings (I have several pairs) or skinny jeans with a top, but honestly, I kind of hated that. I never really found tops that I loved, in part because tops I actually love aren't work appropriate. I like things like cut outs and off the shoulder or even a crop top - none of which I would ever wear to work. I have some dresses appropriate for winter, but I almost never wore them because I would be way too cold commuting in the cold.
> 
> Now, I'm mainly WFH, still breastfeeding, and have days in a row that I literally never leave the apartment. In the summer, I lived in a rotation of the same 7 nursing tanks and shorts. In fall/winter, I live in leggings, joggers, sweats and only a nursing bra (I'll obviously throw on a shirt for Zoom meetings or on the rare occasion I leave the house). It's so easy to fall into this trap of really blah and ugh clothing because I'm not going anywhere, no one is seeing me, and I'm nursing my girl every few hours so it feels like what's the point of wearing a top anyway. Also, when I do leave, it is usually to go to an aerial/pole class, where I would be wearing leggings/joggers/sweats to anyway so I feel like might as well wear them all day. The things is though, I really don't feel great dressing so schlubby all the time. It actually really hit for me today. I was on a Zoom, and you could only see me from the shoulders up, but I had a flash of how so very awful I looked. Part of it is that I also no longer put on any makeup because again, it feels like there's no point since I'm not going anywhere and the only ones around are my daughter and husband. But, the other part is that I'm just dressed so icky.
> 
> I'm realizing I have a few different issues going on that I think I need to tackle in steps:
> 
> I don't know what my style is, and I'm not really sure how to figure it out. When/if I do figure it out, I don't know how or where to find items that fit my style.
> My motivation is sorely lacking. I mean, I don't feel great with no makeup, messy hair, and awful clothes. I really really don't. But also, I really don't know how to find the motivation to make an effort when I'm not leaving the house and no one but hubby and baby girl are seeing me. On the rare occasions I've put on makeup, my husband will even ask why am I making myself up for no one. It all just feels like what's the point?
> I think before I can even tackle the motivation and all the various factors going into that, I need to figure out my style first. In an effort, I pulled some photos of things I've worn that I love and felt great in:
> View attachment 5295436
> 
> In evaluating it, I came up with the following observations:
> 
> I love numbers 1-4 because of the lace and/or silhouette of the dresses. Number 2 feels a bit more of a "grown up" silhouette, one I'm not sure is entirely "me" but I do really like it. Number 4 has an open back that can't be seen in the photo, but that I love.
> I love number 5 because of the top. It was a super cheap dress that didn't last, but I sure did love it.
> Number 6 is lace and an open/cutout back again. Love.
> Number 7 is again a love for the cutouts. I also really like the slouchy look. Slouchy sweaters/tops have always been something I love, but I'm not sure I've every really been able to pull it off.
> Number 8 is again, a love for the top ruffles and cutout/off the shoulder look. I also like the distressing on the shorts.
> The top in number 9 has a kind of crochet/lace-y/open weave type thing going on which I really like. I like the interest and also like that it makes it somewhat see through.
> Number 10 - love that leather jacket! And, those particular boots weren't comfortable, but I like the over-the-knee boot look in general.
> Despite being 32wks pregnant in number 11, I remember really liking this outfit. It's the fur vest and over-the-knee boots that really did it for me, I think.
> I love the top and shoes in number 12 (the jeans are fine, but that particular belt bag I could definitely do without). The top is cropped a bit and has a cutout in the back, and I also just love the colors in it and the sleeves. My shoes are the Valentino rockstud heels, which I adore. I know people say the Rockstuds are out, but I still love them.
> So, from all this, it seems like I like really girly things (lace, poofy skirts, ruffles, etc.), some exhibition (cutouts, open back, cropped, showing some skin), but also a more "tough" (for lack of a better word) vibe with the moto leather jacket, studs, etc. I guess I like "interesting" details? (Also, I feel like looking at this, I am probably dressing and drawn to things that are too young for my age? I'm 37...how appropriate is it to be wearing these things?) But from here, I have no clue how to translate this into a day to day style. I mean, it's not like I can go around wearing lace party dresses or crop tops and open back every day, and these certainly aren't work appropriate (though maybe I could get away with open backs with WFH? No one is seeing my back on Zoom...).
> 
> I know this is a super long post, but any thoughts or advice on where to go from here? I would love to find and cultivate my style, but I have no clue how to do so!



Hey, dresses with some flash and cute edgier jackets are a great style for you. (I love your #1,3,4, and 10, and I think the skater or fit and flare silhouette works well on you.  Available at all price points. and, easily dressed up or down. I personally have fit and flare dresses in my closet ranging from H&M (I wear it backwards) to azzadine Alaia.  Also, i think valentino rockstuds are a classic. (I no longer wear the cage flats or the shorter heel, but I do wear the pointed flat mule with studs, last picture).

IMO style is what suits you; makes you happy; that you ar comfortable wearing. I have a similar style and I’m 54. Nowadays, my dresses have a bit more structure than when I was younger. Sometimes I find skirts more versatile (you can create more looks with fewer items), but I stick to mainly neutral colors, so even if I grab black or blue or gray or taupe, chances are, they will all work well. since I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery, I’ve worn sneakers, doc martens and Birkenstocks. while I miss heels ( I used to be able to run in them), the chunkier shoe grounds my style and actually makes it seem younger and more modern. I still have RTW from the 1990s and early 2001 or thereabouts. IMO if you rotate your quality clothing and treat it well, it lasts. 

cross post from H in action and todays purchase thread:

I fell in love with a chanel rocker eye lashes t shirt  which was never going to happen at 5K USD. So I found a vintage Jim Morrison tshirt (and as I loved the Doors way back when) I even thought it was appropriate and nostalgic. It came, and I loved it so much I got a second one as back up. It’s really well made for a t shirt. Makes me feel great. And an Etsy Necklace too. it can dress down a skirt. Dress down a jacket. Be worn with jeans, a cardigan. Very versatile.

i stopped wearing so much athleisure leggings during Covid bc pants or skirts with a waistband were a better diet aid reminder not to overeat. But. It’s cold outside and sometimes thick leggings are just so easy. Here athleta ca4go leggings. They do have more coverage and actual usable pockets than standard leggings.

last pic rockstud mules on vacation in Canuan, British Grenadines earlier this year


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! I am definitely going to explore those designers. I feel like, other than Valentino, I didn’t even know where to start with designers, so I really appreciate your suggestions!
> 
> 
> The funny thing about the drawing too young thing is that I actually don’t feel like I’m dressing too young. I’m not trying to pass for a teenager or anything like that. I genuinely like these items/elements, and it feels true to me. I only question myself because I feel like I hear others talk about dressing too young and wonder if I should be concerned about that or if I’m inadvertently giving off that image.
> 
> I really love your suggestions of working these things into my everyday life.  A full on lace cocktail dress doesn’t work for everyday, but maybe a piece with lace accents or a comfy sweater dress could work with mascara and gloss instead of a full face of makeup. It doesn’t have to be all or nothing. Taking things down a notch for my current lifestyle makes a a lot of sense. I just need to figure out where to find these types of items!
> 
> Thank you for the book recommendation as well. I am definitely going to check it out!


If it feels true to you, then you have your answer. Forget what anyone else says. If later you look at something that would have spoken to you before but it doesn’t read right, and ask YOURSELF the question, then you should listen.


----------



## dramaprincess713

BowieFan1971 said:


> If it feels true to you, then you have your answer. Forget what anyone else says. If later you look at something later that would have spoken to you but it doesn’t read right, and ask YOURSELF the question, then you should listen.


Thank you for the reassurance/advice/reminder! Your response actually made me realize that not only do the things/items I like feel true to me, but the day I’ve been dressing during the pandemic, and honestly even before that, do not feel true to me. I have always loved dresses and girly, feminine elements, even as a young child. I always wanted to wear dresses, even if I was going to be running around and riding a bike, and I vividly remember not understanding why other girls in the neighborhood didn’t want to wear dresses all the time or found them uncomfortable. I also was never someone who would wear sweats or PJs for any reason outside of working out or sleeping - not even for lounging at home and certainly never in public. Even in high school and college, when everyone else was wearing sweats and PJ pants to class, I did not. I’m obviously not the same person as I was as a child/teen/college student, and my life is clearly vastly different now, but I do feel like these elements of dresses, femininity, and not being schlubby speak to some core parts of me/my style. I’ve really fallen so far away from that, and I’m sure that has contributed to me not feeling great about myself and my appearance and just not feeling “me” in general.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I think style is when who you project you are on the outside matches who you are on the inside- trend, fashion and outside opinion be damned. Authenticity. But if you find that how people receive and interact with you consistently does not gel with who you are, you may want to look at how you are presenting yourself. If they do gel, rock it for all its worth!


----------



## 880

dramaprincess713 said:


> Even in high school and college, when everyone else was wearing sweats and PJ pants to class, I did not


Yep, this


----------



## dramaprincess713

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think style is when who you project you are on the outside matches who you are on the inside- trend, fashion and outside opinion be damned. Authenticity. But if you find that how people receive and interact with you consistently does not gel with who you are, you may want to look at how you are presenting yourself. If they do gel, rock it for all its worth!


I love that way of defining style! And right now, there is definitely a mismatch from my outward appearance and who I am on the inside. Sweats and a disbelief appearance are definitely not who I am on the inside, nor is it what I really want to be projecting. Just more motivation to figure this all out!



880 said:


> Yep, this


I remember in middle school, there was a pajama day, and K actually had to go out and buy PJ pants because I actually didn’t even own any (I always slept in night shirts). And then, in high school, my best friends and I would do a week of silly fashion challenges (ex: wear some the wild, dress like the other person, etc). My challenge one day was to wear sweats to school because it was SO far outside of my comfort zone. How far I have fallen! But I really do want to get back to a place we’re I feel good about what I wear and how I look again.


----------



## 880

dramaprincess713 said:


> actually had to go out and buy PJ pants because I actually didn’t even own any


Yes. I bought Lanz footie pajamas for school wide high school sleepover  lol

i think we have similar styles; see my post re your fit and flare dresses on the previous page


----------



## cowgirlsboots

@BowieFan1971 : something small you can only buy in Paris....
Le Bon Marché department store offers a range of SLGs (well, rather coated canvas goods) at affordable prices with a design representing their famous staircase. The first picture shows a special art edition, but they always have them without the painting. A plain one is around 25 €.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Hey, dresses with some flash and cute edgier jackets are a great style for you. (I love your #1,3,4, and 10, and I think the skater or fit and flare silhouette works well on you.  Available at all price points. and, easily dressed up or down. I personally have fit and flare dresses in my closet ranging from H&M (I wear it backwards) to azzadine Alaia.  Also, i think valentino rockstuds are a classic. (I no longer wear the cage flats or the shorter heel, but I do wear the pointed flat mule with studs, last picture).
> 
> IMO style is what suits you; makes you happy; that you ar comfortable wearing. I have a similar style and I’m 54. Nowadays, my dresses have a bit more structure than when I was younger. Sometimes I find skirts more versatile (you can create more looks with fewer items), but I stick to mainly neutral colors, so even if I grab black or blue or gray or taupe, chances are, they will all work well. since I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery, I’ve worn sneakers, doc martens and Birkenstocks. while I miss heels ( I used to be able to run in them), the chunkier shoe grounds my style and actually makes it seem younger and more modern. I still have RTW from the 1990s and early 2001 or thereabouts. IMO if you rotate your quality clothing and treat it well, it lasts.
> 
> cross post from H in action and todays purchase thread:
> 
> I fell in love with a chanel rocker eye lashes t shirt  which was never going to happen at 5K USD. So I found a vintage Jim Morrison tshirt (and as I loved the Doors way back when) I even thought it was appropriate and nostalgic. It came, and I loved it so much I got a second one as back up. It’s really well made for a t shirt. Makes me feel great. And an Etsy Necklace too. it can dress down a skirt. Dress down a jacket. Be worn with jeans, a cardigan. Very versatile.
> 
> i stopped wearing so much athleisure leggings during Covid bc pants or skirts with a waistband were a better diet aid reminder not to overeat. But. It’s cold outside and sometimes thick leggings are just so easy. Here athleta ca4go leggings. They do have more coverage and actual usable pockets than standard leggings.
> 
> last pic rockstud mules on vacation in Canuan, British Grenadines earlier this year
> 
> View attachment 5295736
> View attachment 5295737
> View attachment 5295738
> View attachment 5295746


I love your style.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> @BowieFan1971 : something small you can only buy in Paris....
> Le Bon Marché department store offers a range of SLGs (well, rather coated canvas goods) at affordable prices with a design representing their famous staircase. The first picture shows a special art edition, but they always have them without the painting. A plain one is around 25 €.
> 
> View attachment 5295811
> View attachment 5295812
> View attachment 5295813
> 
> View attachment 5295814


Wow! That’s perfect!


----------



## dramaprincess713

880 said:


> Hey, dresses with some flash and cute edgier jackets are a great style for you. (I love your #1,3,4, and 10, and I think the skater or fit and flare silhouette works well on you.  Available at all price points. and, easily dressed up or down. I personally have fit and flare dresses in my closet ranging from H&M (I wear it backwards) to azzadine Alaia.  Also, i think valentino rockstuds are a classic. (I no longer wear the cage flats or the shorter heel, but I do wear the pointed flat mule with studs, last picture).
> 
> IMO style is what suits you; makes you happy; that you ar comfortable wearing. I have a similar style and I’m 54. Nowadays, my dresses have a bit more structure than when I was younger. Sometimes I find skirts more versatile (you can create more looks with fewer items), but I stick to mainly neutral colors, so even if I grab black or blue or gray or taupe, chances are, they will all work well. since I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery, I’ve worn sneakers, doc martens and Birkenstocks. while I miss heels ( I used to be able to run in them), the chunkier shoe grounds my style and actually makes it seem younger and more modern. I still have RTW from the 1990s and early 2001 or thereabouts. IMO if you rotate your quality clothing and treat it well, it lasts.
> 
> cross post from H in action and todays purchase thread:
> 
> I fell in love with a chanel rocker eye lashes t shirt  which was never going to happen at 5K USD. So I found a vintage Jim Morrison tshirt (and as I loved the Doors way back when) I even thought it was appropriate and nostalgic. It came, and I loved it so much I got a second one as back up. It’s really well made for a t shirt. Makes me feel great. And an Etsy Necklace too. it can dress down a skirt. Dress down a jacket. Be worn with jeans, a cardigan. Very versatile.
> 
> i stopped wearing so much athleisure leggings during Covid bc pants or skirts with a waistband were a better diet aid reminder not to overeat. But. It’s cold outside and sometimes thick leggings are just so easy. Here athleta ca4go leggings. They do have more coverage and actual usable pockets than standard leggings.
> 
> last pic rockstud mules on vacation in Canuan, British Grenadines earlier this year
> 
> View attachment 5295736
> View attachment 5295737
> View attachment 5295738
> View attachment 5295746


I love your style! And your jackets are gorgeous! Your style is so aspirational to me that I feel silly thinking we have a similar style, but I think you’re right that we do. I think I’m going to try leaning in more to the things I love-the skater and fit and flare silhouettes, the pieces of “edge”, etc. These are things I love and make me feel good, so I should embrace them and find ways to wear it more rather than feeling like they are only for special occasion/occasional wear.


----------



## 880

dramaprincess713 said:


> I love your style! And your jackets are gorgeous! Your style is so aspirational to me that I feel silly thinking we have a similar style, but I think you’re right that we do. I think I’m going to try leaning in more to the things I love-the skater and fit and flare silhouettes, the pieces of “edge”, etc. These are things I love and make me feel good, so I should embrace them and find ways to wear it more rather than feeling like they are only for special occasion/occasional wear.


Thank you! That’s so nice! we do have the same style, so I feel pretty confident in saying that I think layers Would work for you. And skirts bc if you are nursing, you need to be able to lift away a top. All of the fun detail can be covered by a cardigan, a denim jacket, a leather jacket, a sports coat Or a hoodie. If the dress has enough room, you can layer a gauze tee underneath, or a slim crew or turtleneck. And for warmth, leggings. When I feel shlubby, I like wilder elastic waistbands that are somewhat smooth. And I was surprised, bc I am 5’2” and have a bigger waist and shoulder for my height, that a higher waisted and somewhat loose pant was flattering. If it’s higher waisted, sometimes I had to go with a flatter front, and if it was somewhat loose, sometimes a shorter hem. Thats how I started wearing cargo pants.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Thank you! That’s so nice! we do have the same style, so I feel pretty confident in saying that I think layers Would work for you. And skirts bc if you are nursing, you need to be able to lift away a top. All of the fun detail can be covered by a cardigan, a denim jacket, a leather jacket, a sports coat Or a hoodie. If the dress has enough room, you can layer a gauze tee underneath, or a slim crew or turtleneck. And for warmth, leggings. When I feel shlubby, I like wilder elastic waistbands that are somewhat smooth. And I was surprised, bc I am 5’2” and have a bigger waist and shoulder for my height, that a higher waisted and somewhat loose pant was flattering. If it’s higher waisted, sometimes I had to go with a flatter front, and if it was somewhat loose, sometimes a shorter hem. Thats how I started wearing cargo pants.


Definitely skirts not dresses for nursing. I was a bridesmaid at my best friend’s wedding and had a 12 week old baby (and my toddler 23 months old) with me. I remember having to leave the party to sit in a room with my dress half off as it was so impractical for breastfeeding!  I can laugh now but it was pretty stressful!


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for the reassurance/advice/reminder! Your response actually made me realize that not only do the things/items I like feel true to me, but the day I’ve been dressing during the pandemic, and honestly even before that, do not feel true to me. I have always loved dresses and girly, feminine elements, even as a young child. I always wanted to wear dresses, even if I was going to be running around and riding a bike, and I vividly remember not understanding why other girls in the neighborhood didn’t want to wear dresses all the time or found them uncomfortable. I also was never someone who would wear sweats or PJs for any reason outside of working out or sleeping - not even for lounging at home and certainly never in public. Even in high school and college, when everyone else was wearing sweats and PJ pants to class, I did not. I’m obviously not the same person as I was as a child/teen/college student, and my life is clearly vastly different now, but I do feel like these elements of dresses, femininity, and not being schlubby speak to some core parts of me/my style. I’ve really fallen so far away from that, and I’m sure that has contributed to me not feeling great about myself and my appearance and just not feeling “me” in general.


You rock the girlie style in all those pictures. You know what work and what you love. You’ll find yourself again. It just takes a while when you have a family.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> If it feels true to you, then you have your answer. Forget what anyone else says. If later you look at something that would have spoken to you before but it doesn’t read right, and ask YOURSELF the question, then you should listen.


Such good advice.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Love your Mulberry! I also like crossbody bags. Although, I think I’m starting to be resigned to the fact that my favorite style by a long shot is a mid-sized or small top handle bag with a detachable strap. I love carrying things by the top handle whenever possible, and then throw the long strap over the shoulder if I need both hands.
> 
> Examples:
> View attachment 5295390
> 
> View attachment 5295392
> 
> View attachment 5295393





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Another fan of the top handle bag (with a detachable shoulder strap).  I love how I can carry it in three different ways -- crook of the arm, by the hand, or over the shoulder with a strap.  Medium size works best for me.  However, for evenings, I seem to prefer a small sized chain strap bag in softer, quilted leather.  I find these easier to hang on the back of the chair at a restaurant or just tucked in the lap when one is seated.
> 
> When I am out and about, I see a lot of crossbody styles in my area.  I think crossbody bags are also very popular, but I prefer shoulder carry over crossbody styles for all the reasons mentioned above.


Totally agree with you both about too handle bags with an optional long strap. All the better if it can adjust between shoulder and crossbody length. It’s great to have options as to how to carry bags. Most of my crossbodies do this. 

I also love a chain on an smaller/evening bag. I think they look really stylish. Mostly I double the chain and carry the bag over one shoulder but sometimes I wear such bags crossbody for security, ease or comfort.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I can’t take it that seriously. I’m a “go by feel” kinda girl…what do I feel like wearing? What item speaks to me that day or what look am I going for and which piece best speaks to that, then I work around it. Sometimes it’s a bag, a sweater, a scarf, a color. I couldn’t, and wouldn’t, plan a week ahead. But kudos if you enjoy that! I could see how it would be fun and it would definitely boost cost per wear since you wouldn’t forget something in the back of your closet.



I wrote down all my better bags, jewellery, scarves in digital listing software 'thing' once upon a time and then the programme could no longer be supported by my better phone. So much work for nothing.

For me apps and style books, even XL wouldn't work anymore for me because fashion and organising allows me to get off the computer (where I spend a lot of my working life). I find getting dressed and styling more fun by rummaging. I should be on the computer and phone less. 

I envy those that can use these digital aides though. 

It would also take me 'til 2045 to get everything photographed or listed.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve decided I want to add bags that fit my personality and my need for quality. So, I’m looking for bags that have a bit of fun / whimsy but aren’t childish or tacky.
> 
> For example, this fun Loewe elephant bag is made by a good quality brand but doesn’t look like a bag meant just for tweens.
> View attachment 5293618
> 
> It’s also meant to be carried in “regular” life vs some very cute minaudieres, evening bags or over the top bags - a la Judith Leiber or Moschino. The elephant is not my taste but, it kind of fits the theme (if not aesthetic) of what I’d like to find.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Loewe do better quality 'cute' items overall. If you do one of these novelty bags (or SLGs) go for black for more gravitas. 

Thom Browne does some good examples too but - they are UP there on the prices 

I like Loewe's elephant better than the Hermes Idol bag actually, although I like other Hermes novelty bag and have a ship's wheel and wave 'Arceau'. 

I still have a white leather angel wing (although admittedly this was bought when I was a teen) a shopper made from a Medusa head (my friend made the latter). I wouldn't have said not to a Gucci Micky Mouse head in all black (SS2018) but it wasn't leather so passed.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I there are two challenges. One challenge is to wear a bag you are afraid to wear or have never worn. The other challenge is similar but to wear your least used bags.  Last year I never wore my Prada ,so I pulled it out and realized I didn’t want to wear it even though I loved the look. Off to consignment it went.


Can’t believe I missed this too. However, I’m taking part in challenge two without realising it! 

I’ve worn my chestnut Alexa twice this week after it got one wear last year!

Plus I’d already decided to take my Small Bayswater Satchel to work with my backpack tomorrow and leave it there for a while. I’ll be running home tomorrow so need a running bag. However, I occasionally get out for a walk at lunchtime to pick up something to eat and it’s annoying not to have a smaller bag. My SBS is so like my new Alexa (both black but it’s smaller) that I didn’t carry the SBS at all last year. I guess some people would sell the smaller bag but I can’t bring myself to do that. It’s probably worth half what I paid for it and it has the most wonderful vegetable tanned leather that Mulberry don’t do much anymore. This seems like a good way to give it some TLC (needs a clean) use and enjoy it! 

Small Bayswater Satchel 


Alexa Icon


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046



Happy Birthdaaaaaayyyy!!!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046



Happy Birthday!


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, it took me a few days, but I've finally read through this whole thread, and all this talk about fashion and style has me thinking - I have NO clue what my style is. I'm not sure I even have a style, or if I do I'm not sure it's what I want it to be. This is a pre-Covid thing for me. I have been struggling with finding things I like to wear for a while, but Covid certainly hasn't helped matters. When I was going into the office daily, I basically wore dresses every day in spring, summer, and early fall. I actually really liked that because it was easy (no need to think about matching or coordinating pieces because it's one piece) and I felt relatively put together. Fall and winter are huge struggles for me though. I would basically wear these black skinny pants from the Gap because they felt like leggings (I have several pairs) or skinny jeans with a top, but honestly, I kind of hated that. I never really found tops that I loved, in part because tops I actually love aren't work appropriate. I like things like cut outs and off the shoulder or even a crop top - none of which I would ever wear to work. I have some dresses appropriate for winter, but I almost never wore them because I would be way too cold commuting in the cold.
> 
> Now, I'm mainly WFH, still breastfeeding, and have days in a row that I literally never leave the apartment. In the summer, I lived in a rotation of the same 7 nursing tanks and shorts. In fall/winter, I live in leggings, joggers, sweats and only a nursing bra (I'll obviously throw on a shirt for Zoom meetings or on the rare occasion I leave the house). It's so easy to fall into this trap of really blah and ugh clothing because I'm not going anywhere, no one is seeing me, and I'm nursing my girl every few hours so it feels like what's the point of wearing a top anyway. Also, when I do leave, it is usually to go to an aerial/pole class, where I would be wearing leggings/joggers/sweats to anyway so I feel like might as well wear them all day. The things is though, I really don't feel great dressing so schlubby all the time. It actually really hit for me today. I was on a Zoom, and you could only see me from the shoulders up, but I had a flash of how so very awful I looked. Part of it is that I also no longer put on any makeup because again, it feels like there's no point since I'm not going anywhere and the only ones around are my daughter and husband. But, the other part is that I'm just dressed so icky.
> 
> I'm realizing I have a few different issues going on that I think I need to tackle in steps:
> 
> I don't know what my style is, and I'm not really sure how to figure it out. When/if I do figure it out, I don't know how or where to find items that fit my style.
> My motivation is sorely lacking. I mean, I don't feel great with no makeup, messy hair, and awful clothes. I really really don't. But also, I really don't know how to find the motivation to make an effort when I'm not leaving the house and no one but hubby and baby girl are seeing me. On the rare occasions I've put on makeup, my husband will even ask why am I making myself up for no one. It all just feels like what's the point?
> I think before I can even tackle the motivation and all the various factors going into that, I need to figure out my style first. In an effort, I pulled some photos of things I've worn that I love and felt great in:
> View attachment 5295436
> 
> In evaluating it, I came up with the following observations:
> 
> I love numbers 1-4 because of the lace and/or silhouette of the dresses. Number 2 feels a bit more of a "grown up" silhouette, one I'm not sure is entirely "me" but I do really like it. Number 4 has an open back that can't be seen in the photo, but that I love.
> I love number 5 because of the top. It was a super cheap dress that didn't last, but I sure did love it.
> Number 6 is lace and an open/cutout back again. Love.
> Number 7 is again a love for the cutouts. I also really like the slouchy look. Slouchy sweaters/tops have always been something I love, but I'm not sure I've every really been able to pull it off.
> Number 8 is again, a love for the top ruffles and cutout/off the shoulder look. I also like the distressing on the shorts.
> The top in number 9 has a kind of crochet/lace-y/open weave type thing going on which I really like. I like the interest and also like that it makes it somewhat see through.
> Number 10 - love that leather jacket! And, those particular boots weren't comfortable, but I like the over-the-knee boot look in general.
> Despite being 32wks pregnant in number 11, I remember really liking this outfit. It's the fur vest and over-the-knee boots that really did it for me, I think.
> I love the top and shoes in number 12 (the jeans are fine, but that particular belt bag I could definitely do without). The top is cropped a bit and has a cutout in the back, and I also just love the colors in it and the sleeves. My shoes are the Valentino rockstud heels, which I adore. I know people say the Rockstuds are out, but I still love them.
> So, from all this, it seems like I like really girly things (lace, poofy skirts, ruffles, etc.), some exhibition (cutouts, open back, cropped, showing some skin), but also a more "tough" (for lack of a better word) vibe with the moto leather jacket, studs, etc. I guess I like "interesting" details? (Also, I feel like looking at this, I am probably dressing and drawn to things that are too young for my age? I'm 37...how appropriate is it to be wearing these things?) But from here, I have no clue how to translate this into a day to day style. I mean, it's not like I can go around wearing lace party dresses or crop tops and open back every day, and these certainly aren't work appropriate (though maybe I could get away with open backs with WFH? No one is seeing my back on Zoom...).
> 
> I know this is a super long post, but any thoughts or advice on where to go from here? I would love to find and cultivate my style, but I have no clue how to do so!



Great post and lovely pics (you look great).

I would recommend checking out the phase 'Romantic Gamine' via Pint, YT, Insta and others


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> Once upon a time, my cousin and his narcissist (actually diagnosed) wife had a contentious divorce that left  their biological offspring in foster care. After I spent a Himalayan Croc Diamond Birkin worth of legal expenses, I was able to adopt him.
> 
> At the time, I was active on Hermes Chat, and the honorary petite model members had their own nicknames, so when I was venting about the legal mess or bragging on his accomplishments, he was the Knight (based on his favorite Legos at the time)  Since, it’s been my online name for him.
> 
> He’s sixteen. Half the time he’s a minimalist, the other half a hoarder. He loves shopping at Cartier and thrift stores, has a body like a model, loves a well fitting suit, and is trying to figure out his casual style.
> 
> In ‘07 to ‘10, I was rebelling against my  previous hyper-femme Carolina Herrera and OdlR business wardrobe. My style in those years was a lot of colorful men’s shirts (mostly Versace, some vintage Hawaiian) worn open over a tight tank top and oversized cargo pants with John Hardy jewelry. When my style evolved again, I discarded the clothes that were fillers, but kept the best of the shirts my cedar chest of “maybe someday.”
> 
> Someday was six months ago, when the Knight discovered the trunk.



Feel flattered!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! I am definitely going to explore those designers. I feel like, other than Valentino, I didn’t even know where to start with designers, so I really appreciate your suggestions!
> 
> 
> The funny thing about the drawing too young thing is that I actually don’t feel like I’m dressing too young. I’m not trying to pass for a teenager or anything like that. I genuinely like these items/elements, and* it feels true to me*. I only question myself because I feel like I hear others talk about dressing too young and wonder if I should be concerned about that or if I’m inadvertently giving off that image.
> 
> I really love your suggestions of working these things into my everyday life.  A full on lace cocktail dress doesn’t work for everyday, but maybe a piece with lace accents or a comfy sweater dress could work with mascara and gloss instead of a full face of makeup. It doesn’t have to be all or nothing. Taking things down a notch for my current lifestyle makes a a lot of sense. I just need to figure out where to find these types of items!
> 
> Thank you for the book recommendation as well. I am definitely going to check it out!



You are on a good way!!!!!! Forget what others think or say!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Hey, dresses with some flash and cute edgier jackets are a great style for you. (I love your #1,3,4, and 10, and I think the skater or fit and flare silhouette works well on you.  Available at all price points. and, easily dressed up or down. I personally have fit and flare dresses in my closet ranging from H&M (I wear it backwards) to azzadine Alaia.  Also, i think valentino rockstuds are a classic. (I no longer wear the cage flats or the shorter heel, but I do wear the pointed flat mule with studs, last picture).
> 
> IMO style is what suits you; makes you happy; that you ar comfortable wearing. I have a similar style and I’m 54. Nowadays, my dresses have a bit more structure than when I was younger. Sometimes I find skirts more versatile (you can create more looks with fewer items), but I stick to mainly neutral colors, so even if I grab black or blue or gray or taupe, chances are, they will all work well. since I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery, I’ve worn sneakers, doc martens and Birkenstocks. while I miss heels ( I used to be able to run in them), the chunkier shoe grounds my style and actually makes it seem younger and more modern. I still have RTW from the 1990s and early 2001 or thereabouts. IMO if you rotate your quality clothing and treat it well, it lasts.
> 
> cross post from H in action and todays purchase thread:
> 
> I fell in love with a chanel rocker eye lashes t shirt  which was never going to happen at 5K USD. So I found a vintage Jim Morrison tshirt (and as I loved the Doors way back when) I even thought it was appropriate and nostalgic. It came, and I loved it so much I got a second one as back up. It’s really well made for a t shirt. Makes me feel great. And an Etsy Necklace too. it can dress down a skirt. Dress down a jacket. Be worn with jeans, a cardigan. Very versatile.
> 
> i stopped wearing so much athleisure leggings during Covid bc pants or skirts with a waistband were a better diet aid reminder not to overeat. But. It’s cold outside and sometimes thick leggings are just so easy. Here athleta ca4go leggings. They do have more coverage and actual usable pockets than standard leggings.
> 
> last pic rockstud mules on vacation in Canuan, British Grenadines earlier this year
> 
> View attachment 5295736
> View attachment 5295737
> View attachment 5295738
> View attachment 5295746



I love your Jim Morrison shirt and would wear it instantly! I´m a huge fan of The Doors!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think style is when who you project you are on the outside matches who you are on the inside- trend, fashion and outside opinion be damned. *Authenticity*. But if you find that how people receive and interact with you consistently does not gel with who you are, you may want to look at how you are presenting yourself. If they do gel, rock it for all its worth!



+ 1!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Definitely skirts not dresses for nursing. I was a bridesmaid at my best friend’s wedding and had a 12 week old baby (and my toddler 23 months old) with me. I remember having to leave the party to sit in a room with my dress half off as it was so impractical for breastfeeding!  I can laugh now but it was pretty stressful!



Oh, I hear you! I nursed all my children for rather long periods of time. After my initial struggle with dresses I opted for very stretchy dresses I could simply pull over one shoulder, very deep cut dresses the baby could simply stick its head in or elastic carmen styles...


----------



## missie1

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m curious. I see various posts in which people are quite upset over “defects” on a bag that I and others can’t see in the photo they share. (Not being sarcastic. I literally cannot see it.)
> 
> Then I see other posts in which  people say they prefer buying and wearing bags with significant signs of wear so they don’t have to worry about them.
> 
> So, fun question for the day! On a scale of 1 (will wear a bag even if it’s quite damaged and dirty) to 10 (utter perfectionist who can’t tolerate a dust mote on a bag) what is your number and why do you think this is your approach?
> 
> I’m 8. I like my bags to look as pristine as possible and take good care of them.  But, I’m not hesitant to use them so, I expect tiny scuffs, etc. to happen along the way.
> 
> My Fendi is the first bag I will have ever sold because it wore poorly over time.


I am around 7/8 on Chanel flaps.  I wear my bags so minor scuffs aren’t anything that I worry about.  I have just ventured into Hermes so I think I’m about 8 there as well.  My remaining LV bags are my workhorse so they can go as low as 5.


----------



## missie1

dramaprincess713 said:


> I am late to this, but I hope I can still join! I definitely need some help in sticking even partially to my resolutions!
> 
> *1. *I know I'm copying this one, but edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful. The challenge is that I love and find SO many things beautiful, so I'm actually not sure HOW I'm going to do this. Plus, I definitely have bags I want to purchase, but overall, I hope that for me this means downsizing and ending up with an overall lower number of bags. I have nearly 50, and I really really do love them, but it's too many. I KNOW I would feel better with a lower number, but I really don't know how to figure out what to get rid of when I really love them all.
> *2. *Curate my wardrobe for my current lifestyle, but also elevate it. I've been WFH for almost the whole pandemic, and even when I returned in-person this past fall, it was only 1-2 days a week and not even for full days. Plus, I'm currently searching for a new job and one of my requirements is that it is a fully-remote position. Thus, I have a whole wardrobe full of dresses and office wear that are unlikely to get much use for the foreseeable future. At the same time though, I have gotten SO used to wearing leggings and joggers every day, and most days, I don't even put on a top unless I need to jump on a Zoom meeting. (I'm a new mom - baby is almost 9 months old, and I'm still breastfeeding. I've found it's just easier to hang out in a nursing bra all day so I do.) I don't even mind the leggings/joggers every day, but I feel like I need to find a way to elevate my overall style, even if it is just leggings and joggers because I kind of feel like a slob. Again though, I have no clue HOW to do this!
> *3. *Shop mindfully! I have noticed that I'm still shopping like I'm living my pre-baby, working in-person life. Just the other day, I bought a off-the-shoulder sweater that is adorable and that I really like but is not nursing-friendly and realistically, I have no where and no reason to wear it. And of course, now that it's in my possession, I want to keep it, even though I know it may sit in my dresser unworn or possibly worn only once or twice. If I was mindful and never purchased it in the first place, it would be a non-issue. I really need to start shopping for the life I'm living now - not the life I used to live or the life I think I might be living in 5 years.
> 
> And, just a bit of insight that struck me as I was writing this - I've just realized my issue isn't really curating my bags and wardrobe to things I love. My bag collection and wardrobe is FULL of thing I love. My issue is that many of the things I love don't get a lot of use because they don't really fit my day-to-day lifestyle. I adore my navy lace mini dress with the goofy skirt, but I wore it once to a wedding. I love my YSL Uptown pouch, but I've actually never even used it because I bought it intending to use it as a clutch and the COVID happened and I certainly wasn't going anywhere I needed a nice clutch. So, I guess my challenge is going to be getting really tough with myself and letting go of things I love but don't get much use (which is going to be SO SO hard - I honestly don't know if I'll be able to do it!) or finding a way to incorporate these things into my lifestyle.


Hi Drama Princess,
The first step to reducing 50 purses is take inventory and divide into various categories. It’s always easier to start by color, function, premier vs. contemporary etc.  Do you have a specific bag number that your striving for?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! I hope you've all had a beautiful week so far. I know I've been quiet but things have been interesting. I'll give you guys a full update at some point when I'm well rested.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I there are two challenges. One challenge is to wear a bag you are afraid to wear or have never worn. The other challenge is similar but to wear your least used bags.  Last year I never wore my Prada ,so I pulled it out and realized I didn’t want to wear it even though I loved the look. Off to consignment it went.


Hmmm… I’m not afraid to wear any of my bags and I’m not going out except for dr apts and mandatory errands. My participation in challenges is going to have to wait til the Omicron surge subsides. 


dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I went out to outlets in the freezing weather to find a bag to carry my art supplies. I found an open tote that was big enough and pretty, but realized not really what I need. Open tote in winter weather and water color paintings in progress don’t work. So I bought a practical nylon water resistant zipped tote with a removable crossbody strap. I will not be using it as a handbag , so it will only be counted as sport/ travel stuff. I had hoped to find something I could use more then carrying my art supplies but it would have meant taking chances on ruining works in progress. Sometimes being practical is no fun.


Embrace that the fun will be INSIDE the bag. So, it’s ok with the bag being purely functional. Protect the fun!!!! 


dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! I am definitely going to explore those designers. I feel like, other than Valentino, I didn’t even know where to start with designers, so I really appreciate your suggestions!
> 
> 
> The funny thing about the drawing too young thing is that I actually don’t feel like I’m dressing too young. I’m not trying to pass for a teenager or anything like that. I genuinely like these items/elements, and it feels true to me. I only question myself because I feel like I hear others talk about dressing too young and wonder if I should be concerned about that or if I’m inadvertently giving off that image.
> 
> I really love your suggestions of working these things into my everyday life.  A full on lace cocktail dress doesn’t work for everyday, but maybe a piece with lace accents or a comfy sweater dress could work with mascara and gloss instead of a full face of makeup. It doesn’t have to be all or nothing. Taking things down a notch for my current lifestyle makes a a lot of sense. I just need to figure out where to find these types of items!
> 
> Thank you for the book recommendation as well. I am definitely going to check it out!


I am an unapologetic dress loving, high heel wearing, sparkly everything girly girl. Pre covid I wore dresses 90% of the time which is why leggings, joggers, baggy t shirts, etc. drain my spirit now. 

I decided I’m not going to try to force a casual pant option for the new reality. It’s back to dresses - but I’ll find ones that fit this more fluid time of life. Embrace you.

To that point, while I tend to have a certain classic with an edge feminine “look”, I am truly a nerdy goofball at heart. I realized I’d lost that the last few years with the seriousness of Covid. So, I worked all day - at my very serious executive job - hair fixed, makeup on, jewelry worn and in a cute charcoal business casual sweater dress

and…

this
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank god for cameras off work from home.  Mr. S. laughed and said he’s not sure if I’m turning a healthy corner or sliding (not so) slowly into insanity. Lol!


dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for the reassurance/advice/reminder! Your response actually made me realize that not only do the things/items I like feel true to me, but the day I’ve been dressing during the pandemic, and honestly even before that, do not feel true to me. I have always loved dresses and girly, feminine elements, even as a young child. I always wanted to wear dresses, even if I was going to be running around and riding a bike, and I vividly remember not understanding why other girls in the neighborhood didn’t want to wear dresses all the time or found them uncomfortable. I also was never someone who would wear sweats or PJs for any reason outside of working out or sleeping - not even for lounging at home and certainly never in public. Even in high school and college, when everyone else was wearing sweats and PJ pants to class, I did not. I’m obviously not the same person as I was as a child/teen/college student, and my life is clearly vastly different now, but I do feel like these elements of dresses, femininity, and not being schlubby speak to some core parts of me/my style. I’ve really fallen so far away from that, and I’m sure that has contributed to me not feeling great about myself and my appearance and just not feeling “me” in general.


Be you. Dress for you.


papertiger said:


> Loewe do better quality 'cute' items overall. If you do one of these novelty bags (or SLGs) go for black for more gravitas.
> 
> Thom Browne does some good examples too but - they are UP there on the prices
> 
> I like Loewe's elephant better than the Hermes Idol bag actually, although I like other Hermes novelty bag and have a ship's wheel and wave 'Arceau'.
> 
> I still have a white leather angel wing (although admittedly this was bought when I was a teen) a shopper made from a Medusa head (my friend made the latter). I wouldn't have said not to a Gucci Micky Mouse head in all black (SS2018) but it wasn't leather so passed.


 Loewe does have cute items. I’ll keep my eye on them for future. However, I do not like Thom Browne’s bags with this being a prime example. It’s too ! (Says the woman wearing kitty ears. Lol!) But, I hate everything about this Charlie Chaplin meets stuffy zoologist look. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



When I say I want whimsical bags they can certainly be unusual shapes and designs. But, I also (and more likely) mean bags that aren’t “typical”. These three currently in my collection come to mind.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> When I say I want whimsical bags they can certainly be unusual shapes and designs. But, I also (and more likely) mean bags that aren’t “typical”. These three currently in my collection come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296332
> View attachment 5296331
> View attachment 5296333


Beautiful bags!  I am forever a fan of the Diorama.

How about the Balenciaga Hourglass or the Fendi First?  Those are the first ones that come to mind.
Or maybe an embroidered Lady Dior.  I'm on the lookout for one myself.
I don't know if you've considered Bvlgari.  There is a thread about their bags.


----------



## ElainePG

dramaprincess713 said:


> I was going through my closet last night though and realized I do have some pieces I can get rid of because they just don't fit right (and honestly, never did). A gorgeous blue party dress that I adore, but it was bordering on too small even when I bought it. Now, nearly 10 years later, sure, I can technically fit into it, but I don't think I have the patience or desire to squeeze myself into it just to be uncomfortable, especially as it's a dress that I really don't have very many reasons/occasions to wear it to anyway. I have another cocktail dress that I adore, but it's a bit too tight in the shoulders. As I tried it on again, I remembered that it always was. Again, it actually looks good on and fits perfectly everywhere else, but I don't know if I want to keep a dress that doesn't quite fit right when again, I have very few reasons/occasions to wear it to begin with. *All this to say that yes, I do want to go slow, but also, I think starting with the garments that don't fit correctly is a place to start. I may think they're pretty and love them, and honestly, I even think I look pretty damn good in them, but if I have to be uncomfortable to wear them, it's probably not best to hold on to them. *(Or, at least that is what I'm telling myself because even as I write this very reasonable and logical argument, a part of me is screaming "no, keep them; they're so pretty!!!" )


A few years ago I had the insight "Life is too short to wear clothes that hurt." I've stuck to that principle, and it's made a big difference  … not only in my comfort level, but in the amount of free space in my closet! Some of the clothes I gave away were really, really pretty, but I consoled myself with the fact that someone else was going to be VERY happy!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> I am doing much better. My younger son got Covid before Christmas and has recovered from mild symptom. The rest of the household stayed healthy and tested negative. I was struggling with stress and anxiety about kids going back to hockey and school, getting exposed to Covid everywhere, etc. I’m focusing on what I can control and letting go of what I can’t control, and doing a lot of deep breathing!


I'm so glad you posted, @More bags . I've been thinking about your family, hoping your younger son recovered from Covid and that everyone else in the family tested negative. 

What a stressful time this has been for you. And for everyone with children, who are so much at risk at school and in sports. Unfortunately, there's just so danged much we CAN'T control!

Breathing is good.


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! Never thought it would happen. Not the trip, any of it! I was shocked when he told me he picked the hotel partly because it was close to H but still in a good location to see stuff, then proceeded to tell me to get  a leather appointment. He sent me the email response where he had already tried. I told him how much H bags started at and he shrugged. Yesterday when we were talking about the trip, I told him I was bag pre-shopping so we could focus time on sightseeing. He said ok, that’s great but he would shop if that’s what I wanted. He asked me about bags I saw that I liked and what budget range I was considering. I said under $3k, but that the bags I liked at H were more, like $10k. He said that while he would have thought that $500 was crazy for a bag at one time,  he understands now and that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity. So….we’ll see! It’s up to the luck
> of the draw and what H has. It is all so exciting…the whole thing!!!!!!


Such a great guy you have there. So happy for you! sprinkling you with pixie H dust!


----------



## dramaprincess713

880 said:


> Thank you! That’s so nice! we do have the same style, so I feel pretty confident in saying that I think layers Would work for you. And skirts bc if you are nursing, you need to be able to lift away a top. All of the fun detail can be covered by a cardigan, a denim jacket, a leather jacket, a sports coat Or a hoodie. If the dress has enough room, you can layer a gauze tee underneath, or a slim crew or turtleneck. And for warmth, leggings. When I feel shlubby, I like wilder elastic waistbands that are somewhat smooth. And I was surprised, bc I am 5’2” and have a bigger waist and shoulder for my height, that a higher waisted and somewhat loose pant was flattering. If it’s higher waisted, sometimes I had to go with a flatter front, and if it was somewhat loose, sometimes a shorter hem. Thats how I started wearing cargo pants.


You know, I always thought I didn't like skirts, but when I actually think about it, that's not true at all. I have some skirts I absolutely love and that I feel awesome wearing. The majority of my skirts are super formal though - not really me - and I think that's why I thought I didn't like skirts. I started looking up skirts and now have several I'm contemplating! And they are definitely more conducive to nursing than dresses!

I am also 5'2" and all the pole/aerial that I do has made my arms and shoulders broader than I guess is considered average for my size. I don't feel like I notice it that much visible, but I definitely notice it when I try on clothes, particularly dresses, and the arms/shoulders are super tight but everywhere else fits great. I tend to avoid high-waisted pants (not because of my shoulders necessarily, but just because I can't imagine them to be flattering on me), but in this period of self-discover/rediscovery, I may give them a try and see what I think!


Katinahat said:


> Definitely skirts not dresses for nursing. I was a bridesmaid at my best friend’s wedding and had a 12 week old baby (and my toddler 23 months old) with me. I remember having to leave the party to sit in a room with my dress half off as it was so impractical for breastfeeding!  I can laugh now but it was pretty stressful!


Oh boy, what a nightmare! Having a baby and being a new mom during a pandemic has been interest. I mean, I have nothing to compare it to so it's all normal to me, but I have no breastfeeding in public stories because we don't go anywhere!



Katinahat said:


> You rock the girlie style in all those pictures. You know what work and what you love. You’ll find yourself again. It just takes a while when you have a family.


Thank you! It definitely hasn't been a priority, but I want to start making it one - especially since I really do believe feeling better about myself will ultimately make me a better mom and wife as well.



papertiger said:


> Great post and lovely pics (you look great).
> 
> I would recommend checking out the phase 'Romantic Gamine' via Pint, YT, Insta and others


Thank you for the recommendation!



cowgirlsboots said:


> You are on a good way!!!!!! Forget what others think or say!


Thank you! I'm feeling so encouraged and inspired by everyone here!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> Hmmm… I’m not afraid to wear any of my bags and I’m not going out except for dr apts and mandatory errands. My participation in challenges is going to have to wait til the Omicron surge subsides.
> Embrace that the fun will be INSIDE the bag. So, it’s ok with the bag being purely functional. Protect the fun!!!! I am an unapologetic dress loving, high heel wearing, sparkly everything girly girl. Pre covid I wore dresses 90% of the time which is why leggings, joggers, baggy t shirts, etc. drain my spirit now.
> 
> I decided I’m not going to try to force a casual pant option for the new reality. It’s back to dresses - but I’ll find ones that fit this more fluid time of life. Embrace you.
> 
> To that point, while I tend to have a certain classic with an edge feminine “look”, I am truly a nerdy goofball at heart. I realized I’d lost that the last few years with the seriousness of Covid. So, I worked all day - at my very serious executive job - hair fixed, makeup on, jewelry worn and in a cute charcoal business casual sweater dress
> 
> and…
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god for cameras off work from home.  Mr. S. laughed and said he’s not sure if I’m turning a healthy corner or sliding (not so) slowly into insanity. Lol!
> Be you. Dress for you.
> Loewe does have cute items. I’ll keep my eye on them for future. However, I do not like Thom Browne’s bags with this being a prime example. It’s too ! (Says the woman wearing kitty ears. Lol!) But, I hate everything about this Charlie Chaplin meets stuffy zoologist look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296328
> 
> When I say I want whimsical bags they can certainly be unusual shapes and designs. But, I also (and more likely) mean bags that aren’t “typical”. These three currently in my collection come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296332
> View attachment 5296331
> View attachment 5296333


Yes, finding ones that fit this time of life is my goal too! I've been thinking a lot about it lately, and I feel so much better and so much more me in dresses, skirts, and just dressed up and girly. There are so many reason I've fallen away from that, but part of it, I think, is that I have a closet full of dresses that really do not fit into my life anymore. They are definitely not nursing-friendly, but they are also too formal to just wear for work from home. I've let myself think that means I can't our I shouldn't wear dresses or skirts or even try to dress up at all at home, but that's not really true. Rather, I just need to find these things that do work for this life I'm currently living. And they're out there - I just need to find them!

I adore your cat ears, and I LOVE your whimsical bags!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love your Jim Morrison shirt and would wear it instantly! I´m a huge fan of The Doors!


I can easily see you wearing one under your Leopard coat


----------



## dramaprincess713

missie1 said:


> Hi Drama Princess,
> The first step to reducing 50 purses is take inventory and divide into various categories. It’s always easier to start by color, function, premier vs. contemporary etc.  Do you have a specific bag number that your striving for?


I actually do have a running list of my bags separated by size and capacity/use, but I haven't categorized by color, premier vs. contemporary, etc. I would love to get to 25-30 bags, but I know myself, and I know that is highly unlikely. I think a more realistic number for me, at least now, might be 40? Or 39...I would love to be under 40, lol. I would actually be really happy with 35, but I think that might be a bit too much of a stretch for me. I REALLY struggle with letting things go!

Your post did get me thinking though - I have a KMM tote that I am still within the return period for, and I'm thinking I probably should return it. I bought it because I was looking for a more "rugged" leather tote in my perfect shade of tan/cognac. I have this vision of me carrying this "rugged" tote in the perfect tan color while apple picking in the fall. This is actually fairly silly because I have never been apple picking, and sure, someday we may go apple picking, especially now that we have a child, but it's certainly not the life I'm living now (and who knows if I will want to cary a "rugged" tan tote apple picking if/when we ever do go). So this KMM tote, does fulfill that vision and it's the right color, and I really really do like it. BUT, I also have a Portland Leather Goods tote that is very similar. It's a bit darker, but within the same color family. It's about the same size. And it would fulfill the same purpose. It's not the "perfect" tan color the way the KMM tote is, but I do like the color very much for what it is. Plus, the Portland Leather Goods tote was a gift from my husband so it's a bag that will always stay in my collection. Getting rid of it isn't an option for me with that bag. Which means I should return the KMM one, right? Because even though the KMM one is my prefect shade of tan and even though the KMM one is better quality, they are both brown totes, in nearly the same size and shape that would be used for and fulfill the exact same purpose. And if I know I'm not willing to get rid of the Portland Leather Goods one, I should return the KMM one - right? 

(I mean, I know the answer to this, but I kind of WANT to keep the KMM one, even though I know I shouldn't because keeping it means that I would have two bags super similar bags meant for the same use so one of them would barely be used at all.) 

I only have a couple of more days left in the return period to decide...


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Hmmm… I’m not afraid to wear any of my bags and I’m not going out except for dr apts and mandatory errands. My participation in challenges is going to have to wait til the Omicron surge subsides.
> Embrace that the fun will be INSIDE the bag. So, it’s ok with the bag being purely functional. Protect the fun!!!! I am an unapologetic dress loving, high heel wearing, sparkly everything girly girl. Pre covid I wore dresses 90% of the time which is why leggings, joggers, baggy t shirts, etc. drain my spirit now.
> 
> I decided I’m not going to try to force a casual pant option for the new reality. It’s back to dresses - but I’ll find ones that fit this more fluid time of life. Embrace you.
> 
> To that point, while I tend to have a certain classic with an edge feminine “look”, I am truly a nerdy goofball at heart. I realized I’d lost that the last few years with the seriousness of Covid. So, I worked all day - at my very serious executive job - hair fixed, makeup on, jewelry worn and in a cute charcoal business casual sweater dress
> 
> and…
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god for cameras off work from home.  Mr. S. laughed and said he’s not sure if I’m turning a healthy corner or sliding (not so) slowly into insanity. Lol!
> Be you. Dress for you.
> Loewe does have cute items. I’ll keep my eye on them for future. However, I do not like Thom Browne’s bags with this being a prime example. It’s too ! (Says the woman wearing kitty ears. Lol!) But, I hate everything about this Charlie Chaplin meets stuffy zoologist look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296328
> 
> When I say I want whimsical bags they can certainly be unusual shapes and designs. But, I also (and more likely) mean bags that aren’t “typical”. These three currently in my collection come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296332
> View attachment 5296331
> View attachment 5296333


How funny! I love the charlie Chaplin stuffy zoologist look lol! But I dont have the height or length of leg to pull off selecator boots or whatever they are.

@dramaprincess713, re the KMM, we can be supportive of either decision to keep or rehome lol. I often regret rehoming things too soon, so i would take time to decide what you want to get rid of. i find when I cut the number of items, say bags, drastically, the average price of bags goes up. In other words, if I give up ten bags, I might buy one that is much more expensive. Just my experience though.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful bags!  I am forever a fan of the Diorama.
> 
> How about the Balenciaga Hourglass or the Fendi First?  Those are the first ones that come to mind.
> Or maybe an embroidered Lady Dior.  I'm on the lookout for one myself.
> I don't know if you've considered Bvlgari.  There is a thread about their bags.


I love Bvlgari but I have so many flaps already. And, I adore the Fendi First but wonder if it’s too trendy. Maybe I could pick up one resale for fun.

I only want one Lady Dior and I want it to be special so I’ve been endlessly waiting. I hope you find yours!


ElainePG said:


> A few years ago I had the insight "Life is too short to wear clothes that hurt." I've stuck to that principle, and it's made a big difference  … not only in my comfort level, but in the amount of free space in my closet! Some of the clothes I gave away were really, really pretty, but I consoled myself with the fact that someone else was going to be VERY happy!


THIS!!  I know that’s why I hate leggings / pants / jeans. I just feel so bound up and swaddled. I think they feel to me like I hear bras feel to women who don’t like wearing them. It’s a low level of discomfort buzzing the the background all day. I can’t wait to change out of any type of pant asap.

But I never “notice” wearing a dress. Totally easy for me to wear.


dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, finding ones that fit this time of life is my goal too! I've been thinking a lot about it lately, and I feel so much better and so much more me in dresses, skirts, and just dressed up and girly. There are so many reason I've fallen away from that, but part of it, I think, is that I have a closet full of dresses that really do not fit into my life anymore. They are definitely not nursing-friendly, but they are also too formal to just wear for work from home. I've let myself think that means I can't our I shouldn't wear dresses or skirts or even try to dress up at all at home, but that's not really true. Rather, I just need to find these things that do work for this life I'm currently living. And they're out there - I just need to find them!
> 
> I adore your cat ears, and I LOVE your whimsical bags!


Thanks for the complementary on my joy producing headband.

I agree with you that most dresses I currently own just feel too formal. I want to look sleekly put together. Not like I’m always headed to high tea. I think the only way we are going to find pretty casual dresses is to aggressively search online and in store. When I feel panicky about this “project”, I remind myself I don’t need 50 dresses *today*. I can buy over time and build a new wardrobe I love. But, first I need to find inspiration photos to begin to craft the new iteration of my style.

Re: dresses at home. I have to believe that just like there are super cute pants lounge-y outfits that don’t look like pj’s that there also have to be cute dresses casual enough for a day we don’t leave home.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dramaprincess713 said:


> I actually do have a running list of my bags separated by size and capacity/use, but I haven't categorized by color, premier vs. contemporary, etc. I would love to get to 25-30 bags, but I know myself, and I know that is highly unlikely. I think a more realistic number for me, at least now, might be 40? Or 39...I would love to be under 40, lol. I would actually be really happy with 35, but I think that might be a bit too much of a stretch for me. I REALLY struggle with letting things go!
> 
> Your post did get me thinking though - I have a KMM tote that I am still within the return period for, and I'm thinking I probably should return it. I bought it because I was looking for a more "rugged" leather tote in my perfect shade of tan/cognac. I have this vision of me carrying this "rugged" tote in the perfect tan color while apple picking in the fall. This is actually fairly silly because I have never been apple picking, and sure, someday we may go apple picking, especially now that we have a child, but it's certainly not the life I'm living now (and who knows if I will want to cary a "rugged" tan tote apple picking if/when we ever do go). So this KMM tote, does fulfill that vision and it's the right color, and I really really do like it. BUT, I also have a Portland Leather Goods tote that is very similar. It's a bit darker, but within the same color family. It's about the same size. And it would fulfill the same purpose. It's not the "perfect" tan color the way the KMM tote is, but I do like the color very much for what it is. Plus, the Portland Leather Goods tote was a gift from my husband so it's a bag that will always stay in my collection. Getting rid of it isn't an option for me with that bag. Which means I should return the KMM one, right? Because even though the KMM one is my prefect shade of tan and even though the KMM one is better quality, they are both brown totes, in nearly the same size and shape that would be used for and fulfill the exact same purpose. And if I know I'm not willing to get rid of the Portland Leather Goods one, I should return the KMM one - right?
> 
> (I mean, I know the answer to this, but I kind of WANT to keep the KMM one, even though I know I shouldn't because keeping it means that I would have two bags super similar bags meant for the same use so one of them would barely be used at all.)
> 
> I only have a couple of more days left in the return period to decide...


If you can afford both, I would keep both. The PLG bag can just be a sentimental item you own. Don’t settle when the KMM has the color and features you prefer.  You’ll feel better carrying the bag you really want.


----------



## dramaprincess713

ElainePG said:


> A few years ago I had the insight "Life is too short to wear clothes that hurt." I've stuck to that principle, and it's made a big difference  … not only in my comfort level, but in the amount of free space in my closet! Some of the clothes I gave away were really, really pretty, but I consoled myself with the fact that someone else was going to be VERY happy!


This is a great principle to stick by! And it makes of much easier to part with things. Now that I think about it, I’m sure I have more items that are uncomfortable. My cashmere joggers come to mind, of which I actually have two pairs of. They are so itchy! I’ve held on to them because they’re cashmere and cashmere is supposed to be so wonderful and luxurious. But what is luxurious about wearing itchy pants? And other than the fact that they’re cashmere, there’s nothing special about them. They don’t make me look amazing or cozy or anything other than itchy.  Wow, what a great lens to look at my wardrobe through!



Sparkletastic said:


> THIS!!  I know that’s why I hate leggings / pants / jeans. I just feel so bound up and swaddled. I think they feel to me like I hear bras feel to women who don’t like wearing them. It’s a low level of discomfort buzzing the the background all day. I can’t wait to change out of any type of pant asap.
> 
> But I never “notice” wearing a dress. Totally easy for me to wear.
> Thanks for the complementary on my joy producing headband.
> 
> I agree with you that most dresses I currently own just feel too formal. I want to look sleekly put together. Not like I’m always headed to high tea. I think the only way we are going to find pretty casual dresses is to aggressively search online and in store. When I feel panicky about this “project”, I remind myself I don’t need 50 dresses *today*. I can buy over time and build a new wardrobe I love. But, first I need to find inspiration photos to begin to craft the new iteration of my style.
> 
> Re: dresses at home. I have to believe that just like there are super cute pants lounge-y outfits that don’t look like pj’s that there also have to be cute dresses casual enough for a day we don’t leave home.


I don’t feel that way about all pants/leggings, but I definitely know what you mean about feeling bound up. The joke throughout most of my 20s was that if I was home, I wasn’t wearing pants. In fact, there was one time when I lived with my best friend and her parents were visiting for the weekend. They had all gone out, and I didn’t expect them back for hours so I was hanging out in the apartment pantsless, in a tank and underwear. I was in the kitchen when I heard the door open, and the apartment layout meant there was no way to get back to my room without running into them in the hallway. There was literally nowhere to hide-no pantry, not even a door to hide behind-so I stood in a corner of the kitchen. Her mom walked in and just said, “oh hi, you’re not wearing pants.” Luckily she’s known me sinceI was 12! She told her best friend’s dad to stay in the living room, allowing me to get back to my room unseen to put on pants. So, I started wearing pants more after that, but it’s still not my preference!

Such a good reminder that this new wardrobe can be built over time. I’m definitely prone to trying to do it all NOW. And I agree-those cute, casual dresses appropriate for home have to be out there!


----------



## dramaprincess713

880 said:


> How funny! I love the charlie Chaplin stuffy zoologist look lol! But I dont have the height or length of leg to pull off selecator boots or whatever they are.
> 
> @dramaprincess713, re the KMM, we can be supportive of either decision to keep or rehome lol. I often regret rehoming things too soon, so i would take time to decide what you want to get rid of. i find when I cut the number of items, say bags, drastically, the average price of bags goes up. In other words, if I give up ten bags, I might buy one that is much more expensive. Just my experience though.


Lol, I don’t need encouragement to keep a bag-I always want to keep the bag! But, I do have a few days so I’ll take them to really think it over. I have regretted rehoming things before, so it’s definitely good to keep that in mind!



Sparkletastic said:


> If you can afford both, I would keep both. The PLG bag can just be a sentimental item you own. Don’t settle when the KMM has the color and features you prefer.  You’ll feel better carrying the bag you really want.


I can afford to keep both. I’m just not sure I should. Plus, ultimately, I am trying to reduce my bag collection. I don’t know. The two bags are really so so similar. Even the color is similar. They are both tan bags. The PLG one is just a darker shade of tan. I feel like it’s the difference between two red bags but one leans slightly more blue toned with the other is slightly more orange toned - different yes, but also in the long run so so similar. I really do very much like the color of the KMM, but I’m not sure if that alone makes it worth keeping? I mean, I want to keep it because I like it and it’s the right color! But also, I want to return because it’s redundant in style and function, and I already have far too many bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol, I don’t need encouragement to keep a bag-I always want to keep the bag! But, I do have a few days so I’ll take them to really think it over. I have regretted rehoming things before, so it’s definitely good to keep that in mind!
> 
> 
> I can afford to keep both. I’m just not sure I should. Plus, ultimately, I am trying to reduce my bag collection. I don’t know. The two bags are really so so similar. Even the color is similar. They are both tan bags. The PLG one is just a darker shade of tan. I feel like it’s the difference between two red bags but one leans slightly more blue toned with the other is slightly more orange toned - different yes, but also in the long run so so similar. I really do very much like the color of the KMM, but I’m not sure if that alone makes it worth keeping? I mean, I want to keep it because I like it and it’s the right color! But also, I want to return because it’s redundant in style and function, and I already have far too many bags.


Send it back.


----------



## Katinahat

missie1 said:


> I am around 7/8 on Chanel flaps.  I wear my bags so minor scuffs aren’t anything that I worry about.  I have just ventured into Hermes so I think I’m about 8 there as well.  My remaining LV bags are my workhorse so they can go as low as 5.


Great original post and answer. Glad to hear you are enjoying your bags @missie1. Thought I’d answer @Sparkletastic too. 

I think bags are for enjoyment. That’s shopping for them, *wearing* them, storing them so I can see them and collating them. Since I’ve “collected” bags I haven’t worn anything out completely because I rotate so much. I last wore out a work bag I used solidly for about 4 years and a pink Fossil crossbody bag that had similar casual usage. Now that doesn’t happen but because I use my bags they do sometimes get scuffs. My Bayswater’s corners are quite noticeably worn to me but no one would notice from a distance.

I’ve decided to add in cleaning my bags more often. It’s ages since I did that. The one I got out last night was very dusty and a bit creased. Nothing a good run with Collonil gel couldn’t sort out. I suppose I should store in dust bags but I like to see them to remind me to carry them.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad you posted, @More bags . I've been thinking about your family, hoping your younger son recovered from Covid and that everyone else in the family tested negative.
> 
> What a stressful time this has been for you. And for everyone with children, who are so much at risk at school and in sports. Unfortunately, there's just so danged much we CAN'T control!
> 
> Breathing is good.


Awful for anyone catching Covid. I talk about Covid all the time working out staff cover at work and helping children at home. There is no escape from its impact. Most people are not that ill anymore thank goodness, which is down to vaccination I suppose. I agree it’s stressful but it’s so good children are back where they should be. I’m in school everyday mixing with lots of people. The children are so happy. Most of them hate isolating and online learning even if it’s done well.

Part of my therapy has been about realising I can’t control everything in my life. The need to do so was driving me somewhat crazy as I began to control things I could control to cope with what I couldn’t. Food intake and exercise being one thing and overworking another. This need came from my traumatic past but I expect Covid didn’t help.


----------



## Katinahat

I’m stalking this bag online.



Its a Mulberry Bayswater in Oak Natural Vegetable Tanned leather. By the time I got into Mulberry they’d stopped doing this leather. This is a limited legacy edition to celebrate their 50th anniversary. I’m so tempted but I have so many (Mulberry) bags. Nothing this size in this colour leather.

I love my grey Bayswater and I have large bags in black, pink and blue plus a Coach cavas one which is more this tan colour. I was thinking of a LV Neverfull as my next purchase but it didn’t make my heart sing when I looked at it. I think I’m just a leather girl (much respect to all the LV owners as they are beautiful bags!).

So do I go in store to look to see what the leather is like or not? It’s the weekend tomorrow!


----------



## dcooney4

dramaprincess713 said:


> I actually do have a running list of my bags separated by size and capacity/use, but I haven't categorized by color, premier vs. contemporary, etc. I would love to get to 25-30 bags, but I know myself, and I know that is highly unlikely. I think a more realistic number for me, at least now, might be 40? Or 39...I would love to be under 40, lol. I would actually be really happy with 35, but I think that might be a bit too much of a stretch for me. I REALLY struggle with letting things go!
> 
> Your post did get me thinking though - I have a KMM tote that I am still within the return period for, and I'm thinking I probably should return it. I bought it because I was looking for a more "rugged" leather tote in my perfect shade of tan/cognac. I have this vision of me carrying this "rugged" tote in the perfect tan color while apple picking in the fall. This is actually fairly silly because I have never been apple picking, and sure, someday we may go apple picking, especially now that we have a child, but it's certainly not the life I'm living now (and who knows if I will want to cary a "rugged" tan tote apple picking if/when we ever do go). So this KMM tote, does fulfill that vision and it's the right color, and I really really do like it. BUT, I also have a Portland Leather Goods tote that is very similar. It's a bit darker, but within the same color family. It's about the same size. And it would fulfill the same purpose. It's not the "perfect" tan color the way the KMM tote is, but I do like the color very much for what it is. Plus, the Portland Leather Goods tote was a gift from my husband so it's a bag that will always stay in my collection. Getting rid of it isn't an option for me with that bag. Which means I should return the KMM one, right? Because even though the KMM one is my prefect shade of tan and even though the KMM one is better quality, they are both brown totes, in nearly the same size and shape that would be used for and fulfill the exact same purpose. And if I know I'm not willing to get rid of the Portland Leather Goods one, I should return the KMM one - right?
> 
> (I mean, I know the answer to this, but I kind of WANT to keep the KMM one, even though I know I shouldn't because keeping it means that I would have two bags super similar bags meant for the same use so one of them would barely be used at all.)
> 
> I only have a couple of more days left in the return period to decide...


Is the Kmm one distressed Ochre? If you adore that one more than the PLG one, I would keep it, unless you need the funds. Use the Plg for in places that it might get really dirty , like the playground etc. Use the other one everywhere else. How do you find the weight of the KMM ?


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’m stalking this bag online.
> View attachment 5296498
> 
> 
> Its a Mulberry Bayswater in Oak Natural Vegetable Tanned leather. By the time I got into Mulberry they’d stopped doing this leather. This is a limited legacy edition to celebrate their 50th anniversary. I’m so tempted but I have so many (Mulberry) bags. Nothing this size in this colour leather.
> 
> I love my grey Bayswater and I have large bags in black, pink and blue plus a Coach cavas one which is more this tan colour. I was thinking of a LV Neverfull as my next purchase but it didn’t make my heart sing when I looked at it. I think I’m just a leather girl (much respect to all the LV owners as they are beautiful bags!).
> 
> So do I go in store to look to see what the leather is like or not? It’s the weekend tomorrow!



To me this is the all-time classic Mulberry bag


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I’m stalking this bag online.
> View attachment 5296498
> 
> 
> Its a Mulberry Bayswater in Oak Natural Vegetable Tanned leather. By the time I got into Mulberry they’d stopped doing this leather. This is a limited legacy edition to celebrate their 50th anniversary. I’m so tempted but I have so many (Mulberry) bags. Nothing this size in this colour leather.
> 
> I love my grey Bayswater and I have large bags in black, pink and blue plus a Coach cavas one which is more this tan colour. I was thinking of a LV Neverfull as my next purchase but it didn’t make my heart sing when I looked at it. I think I’m just a leather girl (much respect to all the LV owners as they are beautiful bags!).
> 
> So do I go in store to look to see what the leather is like or not? It’s the weekend tomorrow!


Gorgeous bag!!!! Love that color! And big hugs!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046


Happy birthday!
What a perfect way to enjoy your special day with this showstopper!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Thanks everyone. I wore the Alexa and boots today. Crossbody worked well for me despite my 5km walking commute as I wasn’t carrying much today. It made me feel good inside to be carrying a bag I cherish rather than my backpack which is still a nice bag but not special.
> 
> Looking back at my bag usage for last year this lovely Alexa got only one carry! Predominantly because I was carrying my new Alexa Icon in black but also because I was off work and not going out too. However, it deserves better. This shows me and I’m going to be making much more effort to rotate my bags and use other styles for my commute as well as backpacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294083


I was originally drawn to the bag from your other post of this bag that I didn't even realize how cute the elephants are!! They're adorable!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> I’m stalking this bag online.
> View attachment 5296498
> 
> 
> Its a Mulberry Bayswater in Oak Natural Vegetable Tanned leather. By the time I got into Mulberry they’d stopped doing this leather. This is a limited legacy edition to celebrate their 50th anniversary. I’m so tempted but I have so many (Mulberry) bags. Nothing this size in this colour leather.
> 
> I love my grey Bayswater and I have large bags in black, pink and blue plus a Coach cavas one which is more this tan colour. I was thinking of a LV Neverfull as my next purchase but it didn’t make my heart sing when I looked at it. I think I’m just a leather girl (much respect to all the LV owners as they are beautiful bags!).
> 
> So do I go in store to look to see what the leather is like or not? It’s the weekend tomorrow!


Oh boy, this is gorgeous! You have me wanting one too!


----------



## dramaprincess713

dcooney4 said:


> Is the Kmm one distressed Ochre? If you adore that one more than the PLG one, I would keep it, unless you need the funds. Use the Plg for in places that it might get really dirty , like the playground etc. Use the other one everywhere else. How do you find the weight of the KMM ?


It’s actually cypress. I almost got distressed orche, but I was worried it would be too yellow-toned for my tastes. The weight of KMM is fine for me, but I’m not particularly sensitive to bag weight so I’m probably not the best judge of that.

I like the idea of using them for different purposes…I’m now kind of leaning towards keeping it, but we’ll see.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Putting undue burdens on our relationships with our bags is not really serving us. So, IMO any bag over a functional $2 cloth knapsack should bring so much joy that you use it to death making the “classic/holding of value” factor irrelevant.
> 
> In Dec. I added a Chanel jumbo and a no name $80 bag to my collection because each will bring me joy and each will get worn. *So, buy what you LOVE! Wear what you LOVE! Let your bags make you giddy.*


"Let your bags make you giddy"… I LOVE this! A great way for me to evaluate my collection.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Welcome to the conversation! My humble two cents on your comment.
> 
> I was strangling myself in that place for a while and came to believe all my bags had to “hold their value”. I woke up when I realized my brain had then narrowed my potential bag options Chanel (have enough for a long while) or Hermes (don’t want any). I felt trapped in my own arbitrary rules.
> 
> _I think tPF unintentionally breeds this thinking because we all take bags seriously. The peer pressure is to buy premier and buy “smart”. It’s not everyone but the sentiment is repeated over and over and over. _
> 
> But, why? I don’t put a _must-retain-all-their-value_ requirement on jewelry, clothes, cars, etc. because - like purses - they’re *not* true investments.
> 
> Putting undue burdens on our relationships with our bags is not really serving us. So, IMO any bag over a functional $2 cloth knapsack should bring so much joy that you use it to death making the “classic/holding of value” factor irrelevant.
> 
> In Dec. I added a Chanel jumbo and a no name $80 bag to my collection because each will bring me joy and each will get worn. So, buy what you LOVE! Wear what you LOVE! Let your bags make you giddy.


Agree!
But what is the 80.00 bag? Maybe I missed seeing it somewhere?


----------



## Sunshine mama

ElainePG said:


> "Let your bags make you giddy"… I LOVE this! A great way for me to evaluate my collection.


My bags make me giddy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! Never thought it would happen. Not the trip, any of it! I was shocked when he told me he picked the hotel partly because it was close to H but still in a good location to see stuff, then proceeded to tell me to get  a leather appointment. He sent me the email response where he had already tried. I told him how much H bags started at and he shrugged. Yesterday when we were talking about the trip, I told him I was bag pre-shopping so we could focus time on sightseeing. He said ok, that’s great but he would shop if that’s what I wanted. He asked me about bags I saw that I liked and what budget range I was considering. I said under $3k, but that the bags I liked at H were more, like $10k. He said that while he would have thought that $500 was crazy for a bag at one time,  he understands now and that this is a once in a lifetime opportunity. So….we’ll see! It’s up to the luck
> of the draw and what H has. It 0AUSis all so exciting…the whole thing!!!!!!


Dear BowieFan! This sweet story really made my heart sing! Your DH is so sweet and thank you for sharing your  love story.


----------



## Sunshine mama

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 6 bags so far, Coco Handle, So Kelly, Bolide, black Reissue, Garden Party, red Reissue
> 2) wear my scarves - 4 shawls and 1 scarf
> 
> Today’s bag, red Reissue, archive pic
> View attachment 5292960


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> So….went to Saks and the Saint Laurent boutique to pre-shop. Got some surprises. LV? Not impressed with what they had in leather for the prices, but supposedly Paris has more styles/variety. Permanently ruled out an Alma BB…so cute and looks great crossbody but is too small due to the taper. SL SdJ Baby in smooth leather…great bag, has a snap out zipper case that is a nice extra and it is a possibility, but it does not close so I’m not sure. Went in Celine even though I did not find anything online and saw the Belt Bag in person…loved it. Would have to get it in Paris to get it in smooth leather, but I was really pleased with the size, weight, feel and price. On the list now for sure!


It must be fun pre-shopping!!! Then you get to shop again!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

Sunshine mama said:


> It must be fun pre-shopping!!! Then you get to shop again!!!



I do this kind of pre-shopping, too. I like to call it research!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Hmmm… I’m not afraid to wear any of my bags and I’m not going out except for dr apts and mandatory errands. My participation in challenges is going to have to wait til the Omicron surge subsides.
> Embrace that the fun will be INSIDE the bag. So, it’s ok with the bag being purely functional. Protect the fun!!!! I am an unapologetic dress loving, high heel wearing, sparkly everything girly girl. Pre covid I wore dresses 90% of the time which is why leggings, joggers, baggy t shirts, etc. drain my spirit now.
> 
> I decided I’m not going to try to force a casual pant option for the new reality. It’s back to dresses - but I’ll find ones that fit this more fluid time of life. Embrace you.
> 
> To that point, while I tend to have a certain classic with an edge feminine “look”, I am truly a nerdy goofball at heart. I realized I’d lost that the last few years with the seriousness of Covid. So, I worked all day - at my very serious executive job - hair fixed, makeup on, jewelry worn and in a cute charcoal business casual sweater dress
> 
> and…
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank god for cameras off work from home.  Mr. S. laughed and said he’s not sure if I’m turning a healthy corner or sliding (not so) slowly into insanity. Lol!
> Be you. Dress for you.
> Loewe does have cute items. I’ll keep my eye on them for future. However, I do not like Thom Browne’s bags with this being a prime example. It’s too ! (Says the woman wearing kitty ears. Lol!) But, I hate everything about this Charlie Chaplin meets stuffy zoologist look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296328
> 
> When I say I want whimsical bags they can certainly be unusual shapes and designs. But, I also (and more likely) mean bags that aren’t “typical”. These three currently in my collection come to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296332
> View attachment 5296331
> View attachment 5296333


Your Dioramas are beautiful! Are they Raf Simons? They are too pretty for Maria Grazia...  

Re dressing better: I adore your lacy cat ears!
Today I am wearing good leggings (the type I consider to be pants as they are substantial and don´t show off anything nobody should show off) instead of totally wrecked H&M jogging pants...  And I finally bought a new pair of Rebook Classic Leather sneakers as my go-to pair doesn´t look nice anymore. No wonder after 5 years of regular wear for already bought preloved shoes! The new ones are rosy-gold.... I couldn´t find any silver.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful bags!  I am forever a fan of the Diorama.
> 
> How about the Balenciaga Hourglass or the Fendi First?  Those are the first ones that come to mind.
> Or maybe an embroidered Lady Dior.  I'm on the lookout for one myself.
> I don't know if you've considered Bvlgari.  There is a thread about their bags.



The Dior Lady Art #6 bags are out! Eye candy... but highly expensive.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I can easily see you wearing one under your Leopard coat



Yessssss!


----------



## dcooney4

I feel a bit guilty but I let the circle bag go that was gifted to me the year before last. I prefer Crossbody bags  that have either a small handle or are camera bag shaped if no handle.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I feel a bit guilty but I let the circle bag go that was gifted to me the year before last. I prefer Crossbody bags  that have either a small handle or are camera bag shaped if no handle.



Try not to feel guilty, second best is not good enough


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> To me this is the all-time classic Mulberry bag





BowieFan1971 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!!! Love that color! And big hugs!!!!





dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh boy, this is gorgeous! You have me wanting one too!


Glad you like it too. I do think I need to see it in person. I don’t like the regular oak smalll grain leather enough to make this kind of purchase so if it’s not right it would rule it out. But this legacy oak, if it’s like the original and not going to be around long, is definitely worth considering. I have a Lily in original oak and the leather is incredible.

And should I be concerned it’s not very fashionable to buy an IT bag from nearly 20 years ago? Perhaps I should branch out to other makes? Or is it ok to just know what I love?!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I feel a bit guilty but I let the circle bag go that was gifted to me the year before last. I prefer Crossbody bags  that have either a small handle or are camera bag shaped if no handle.





papertiger said:


> Try not to feel guilty, second best is not good enough


Completely agree with @papertiger , guilt is such a nasty emotion. Chokes us about all sorts of things. If you are not going to use it then it’s better with someone who will. Be it regifting, donating or selling. You are actually doing a good thing.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Glad you like it too. I do think I need to see it in person. I don’t like the regular oak smalll grain leather enough to make this kind of purchase so if it’s not right it would rule it out. But this legacy oak, if it’s like the original and not going to be around long, is definitely worth considering. I have a Lily in original oak and the leather is incredible.
> 
> And should I be concerned it’s not very fashionable to buy an IT bag from nearly 20 years ago? Perhaps I should branch out to other makes? Or is it ok to just know what I love?!



Fashion is backing buying pre-loved big time atm, that included icons of the past. I_ only_ buy (and keep) with what I love. 

A classic remains a classic - and for many reasons.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your Dioramas are beautiful! Are they Raf Simons? They are too pretty for Maria Grazia...
> 
> Re dressing better: I adore your lacy cat ears!
> Today I am wearing good leggings (the type I consider to be pants as they are substantial and don´t show off anything nobody should show off) instead of totally wrecked H&M jogging pants...  And I finally bought a new pair of Rebook Classic Leather sneakers as my go-to pair doesn´t look nice anymore. No wonder after 5 years of regular wear for already bought preloved shoes! The new ones are rosy-gold.... I couldn´t find any silver.


I’d love to see rosy gold rebooks!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Fashion is backing buying pre-loved big time atm, that included icons of the past. I_ only_ buy (and keep) with what I love.
> 
> A classic remains a classic - and for many reasons.


So helpful, thanks! Pre loved is very sustainable/eco friendly. I have a friend who found some wonderful bags that way. The one I’m stalking is a rereleased bag so new but still a classic style.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> Glad you like it too. I do think I need to see it in person. I don’t like the regular oak smalll grain leather enough to make this kind of purchase so if it’s not right it would rule it out. But this legacy oak, if it’s like the original and not going to be around long, is definitely worth considering. I have a Lily in original oak and the leather is incredible.
> 
> And should I be concerned it’s not very fashionable to buy an IT bag from nearly 20 years ago? Perhaps I should branch out to other makes? Or is it ok to just know what I love?!


I actually think it’s very classic bag. It may have been an IT bag 20 years ago, but there’s nothing about it that stands out s dated or trendy from a certain time. Plus, you love it, and that’s what really matters! For what it’s worth, I still love the Bayswater and would totally buy one today. I’ve actually contemplated it many time, and the only reason I haven’t actually purchased is that I’m not sure if the style would work for me.


----------



## JenJBS

It's been fun reading what people had to say about their personal styles! 

After lots of time looking at my clothes (and purses), considering what I love, and why, I think I've come up with my style. Now just have to figure out a name for it. Any suggestions welcome.

Fabric texture is crucial (velour, corduroy, silk, suede, etc). Patent leather for high heels.
Plenty of color (especially purple); usually mixed with  jeans or black - sometimes grey.
Metallic! Oil slick!
Generally solid colors, but a limited number of patterns (plaid) and prints (leopard, maybe tiger).
Tight enough to show I'm a woman; loose enough to show I'm a lady.
Designer purses and sunglasses.
Jewelry from local artisans or independent jewelers.
More casual than formal.
More minimalist than maximalist.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I actually think it’s very classic bag. It may have been an IT bag 20 years ago, but there’s nothing about it that stands out s dated or trendy from a certain time. Plus, you love it, and that’s what really matters! For what it’s worth, I still love the Bayswater and would totally buy one today. I’ve actually contemplated it many time, and the only reason I haven’t actually purchased is that I’m not sure if the style would work for me.


Thanks @dramaprincess713 I do totally love the style and love the grey Bayswater I have so I know it works for me. The oak is just so dreamy and I think a colour that works for casual too. I’m definitely going to look in the shop.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> Great original post and answer. Glad to hear you are enjoying your bags @missie1. Thought I’d answer @Sparkletastic too.
> 
> I think bags are for enjoyment. That’s shopping for them, *wearing* them, storing them so I can see them and collating them. Since I’ve “collected” bags I haven’t worn anything out completely because I rotate so much. I last wore out a work bag I used solidly for about 4 years and a pink Fossil crossbody bag that had similar casual usage. Now that doesn’t happen but because I use my bags they do sometimes get scuffs. My Bayswater’s corners are quite noticeably worn to me but no one would notice from a distance.
> 
> I’ve decided to add in cleaning my bags more often. It’s ages since I did that. The one I got out last night was very dusty and a bit creased. Nothing a good run with Collonil gel couldn’t sort out. I suppose I should store in dust bags but I like to see them to remind me to carry them.


I completely agree with your perspective. And, like you, I never wear out a bag because I rotate them so much. That’s one reason why if we weren’t still in pandemic, I would struggle with only owning 25 bags as I do currently. 35 is really my sweet spot.

I don’t keep my bags in dust bags because I love to see them and don’t live in a dusty area. I quickly inspect my bags after every wear before I put them back so I can correct any issues that day. And, I do a full inspection, cleaning / conditioning twice a year in Mar and Sept. (I have fun doing bag care time. Lol!)  My evaluation of wear runs a “bag fiscal year” of Aug - Sept. I chose that timing because in the US Oct - Dec is a great time to sell bags because people are home, cold and holiday shopping. I have inspected my bags and know what I didn’t reach for in time to sell off what isn’t working for me.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your Dioramas are beautiful! Are they Raf Simons? They are too pretty for Maria Grazia...
> 
> Re dressing better: I adore your lacy cat ears!
> Today I am wearing good leggings (the type I consider to be pants as they are substantial and don´t show off anything nobody should show off) instead of totally wrecked H&M jogging pants...  And I finally bought a new pair of Rebook Classic Leather sneakers as my go-to pair doesn´t look nice anymore. No wonder after 5 years of regular wear for already bought preloved shoes! The new ones are rosy-gold.... I couldn´t find any silver.


Yep. Raf. I have Dior bags that precede his tenure. Nothing from Maria’s era. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> The Dior Lady Art #6 bags are out! Eye candy... but highly expensive.


Running to go see! 


Katinahat said:


> Glad you like it too. I do think I need to see it in person. I don’t like the regular oak smalll grain leather enough to make this kind of purchase so if it’s not right it would rule it out. But this legacy oak, if it’s like the original and not going to be around long, is definitely worth considering. I have a Lily in original oak and the leather is incredible.
> 
> And should I be concerned it’s not very fashionable to buy an IT bag from nearly 20 years ago? Perhaps I should branch out to other makes? Or is it ok to just know what I love?!


I’ve been looking for bags I rehomed and shouldn’t have or that I missed out on. The current tiny, puffy, and logo bag trends aren’t for me and that’s perfectly fine. I’d rather have bags that support my happiness and style. So that was a long winded way of saying - go for it!

—/////—

@Sunshine mama - the $80 bag is this Celestial Clutch I purchased from the Met Museum in NY.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> Yep. Raf. I have Dior bags that precede his tenure. Nothing from Maria’s era.
> Running to go see!
> I’ve been looking for bags I rehomed and shouldn’t have or that I missed out on. The current tiny bag? puffy, logo trends aren’t for me and that’s perfectly fine. I’d rather have bags that support my happiness and style. So that was a long winded way of saying - go for it!
> 
> —/////—
> 
> @Sunshine mama - the $80 bag is this Celestial Clutch I purchased from the Met Museum in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297114


I adore this bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Yep. Raf. I have Dior bags that precede his tenure. Nothing from Maria’s era.
> Running to go see!
> I’ve been looking for bags I rehomed and shouldn’t have or that I missed out on. The current tiny bag? puffy, logo trends aren’t for me and that’s perfectly fine. I’d rather have bags that support my happiness and style. So that was a long winded way of saying - go for it!
> 
> —/////—
> 
> @Sunshine mama - the $80 bag is this Celestial Clutch I purchased from the Met Museum in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297114


Thanks @Sparkletastic ! 

Your $80 purchase certainly is a sparkling beauty.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dramaprincess713 said:


> I adore this bag!





Katinahat said:


> Thanks @Sparkletastic !
> 
> Your $80 purchase certainly is a sparkling beauty.


Best $80 I’ve ever spent.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Glad you like it too. I do think I need to see it in person. I don’t like the regular oak smalll grain leather enough to make this kind of purchase so if it’s not right it would rule it out. But this legacy oak, if it’s like the original and not going to be around long, is definitely worth considering. I have a Lily in original oak and the leather is incredible.
> 
> And should I be concerned it’s not very fashionable to buy an IT bag from nearly 20 years ago? Perhaps I should branch out to other makes? Or is it ok to just know what I love?!


If you love it that is all that really matters.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks Katinahat and papertiger! I feel a bit better about it now.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Yep. Raf. I have Dior bags that precede his tenure. Nothing from Maria’s era.







Sparkletastic said:


> Running to go see!



Do you like any?


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> Or is it ok to just know what I love?!





papertiger said:


> A classic remains a classic - and for many reasons.





Katinahat said:


> I’d love to see rosy gold rebooks!


Yes  the last one, too, @cowgirlsboots


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> Do you like any?



I’m not Sparkle but … they missed the mark. Like “Koons for LV” level of missing the mark.

When Dior Lady Art are at their best, they are a fascinating post-post modern reflection on consumer culture, art, and how things are expected act as a shorthand in personal expression and  connections - a statement on the Artist as Consumer and the Artist as Object being consumed.

Like Lady Art 5 by Recycle - where the canage twists and melts across the bag. Or in 4, where the artist made a white lucite that shifts and looks like it’s fading static.

Lady Art 6… aren’t. Oh, there are some very pretty bags. And some very ugly bags. But there’s nothing that made me stop and think and pay attention. Gisela Colon’ Egypt bag made me think “Cartier did it first. And they did it better.” And Manal Aldowayan’s photographs are stunning in their natural form. But on a Lady Dior? They manage to look like a purse on the end cap of a 2005 discount shoe store. You know the one? Screen printed palm trees on pleather… which is a statement- don’t get me wrong. But I don’t think it’s the intended message.

Previous Lady Art collections have had their share of misses. But this is the first collection that I didn’t have a single bag that made me think or make me covet


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Do you like any?


Sadly, no. I’m completely unmoved. @Vintage Leather had a far more eloquent and insightful response than I could have offered on why. I’m tired of being disappointed with Dior.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> Yep. Raf. I have Dior bags that precede his tenure. Nothing from Maria’s era.
> Running to go see!
> I’ve been looking for bags I rehomed and shouldn’t have or that I missed out on. The current tiny, puffy, and logo bag trends aren’t for me and that’s perfectly fine. I’d rather have bags that support my happiness and style. So that was a long winded way of saying - go for it!
> 
> —/////—
> 
> @Sunshine mama - the $80 bag is this Celestial Clutch I purchased from the Met Museum in NY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297114


brilliant purchase


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wear the bag #3
> 
> Cuz birthdays call for nothing less…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294046


Happy belated birthday @BowieFan1971!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Today‘s outfit is gray skinny jeans, a pale pink silk blouse, gray herringbone cardi, Ferragamo flats, Just Campagne bag, and a H scarf.
> View attachment 5294118
> 
> This is how I really use Stylebook - the outfit itself is the jeans, blouse, and cardi - but I don’t add the accessories because I change them all the time. The next time I wear this outfit, I might wear silver shoes, a silver bag, and a gray scarf.


So pretty!


Katinahat said:


> The only way I look okay in sports wear is when about to go running with my beautiful dog. She looks much more athletic!
> View attachment 5294141


OMG, you look great and your dog is beautiful!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Hey, dresses with some flash and cute edgier jackets are a great style for you. (I love your #1,3,4, and 10, and I think the skater or fit and flare silhouette works well on you.  Available at all price points. and, easily dressed up or down. I personally have fit and flare dresses in my closet ranging from H&M (I wear it backwards) to azzadine Alaia.  Also, i think valentino rockstuds are a classic. (I no longer wear the cage flats or the shorter heel, but I do wear the pointed flat mule with studs, last picture).
> 
> IMO style is what suits you; makes you happy; that you ar comfortable wearing. I have a similar style and I’m 54. Nowadays, my dresses have a bit more structure than when I was younger. Sometimes I find skirts more versatile (you can create more looks with fewer items), but I stick to mainly neutral colors, so even if I grab black or blue or gray or taupe, chances are, they will all work well. since I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery, I’ve worn sneakers, doc martens and Birkenstocks. while I miss heels ( I used to be able to run in them), the chunkier shoe grounds my style and actually makes it seem younger and more modern. I still have RTW from the 1990s and early 2001 or thereabouts. IMO if you rotate your quality clothing and treat it well, it lasts.
> 
> cross post from H in action and todays purchase thread:
> 
> I fell in love with a chanel rocker eye lashes t shirt  which was never going to happen at 5K USD. So I found a vintage Jim Morrison tshirt (and as I loved the Doors way back when) I even thought it was appropriate and nostalgic. It came, and I loved it so much I got a second one as back up. It’s really well made for a t shirt. Makes me feel great. And an Etsy Necklace too. it can dress down a skirt. Dress down a jacket. Be worn with jeans, a cardigan. Very versatile.
> 
> i stopped wearing so much athleisure leggings during Covid bc pants or skirts with a waistband were a better diet aid reminder not to overeat. But. It’s cold outside and sometimes thick leggings are just so easy. Here athleta ca4go leggings. They do have more coverage and actual usable pockets than standard leggings.
> 
> last pic rockstud mules on vacation in Canuan, British Grenadines earlier this year
> 
> View attachment 5295736
> View attachment 5295737
> View attachment 5295738
> View attachment 5295746


I am loving all of your chic outfit pics! Your Bulgari Serpent bracelet is stunning.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> So pretty!
> 
> OMG, you look great and your dog is beautiful!


Thanks @More bags. That was a year ago. The dog is still beautiful. My medication is making me put on weight which I’m finding a struggle. I’d done so well since 2020 to get to that stage losing about 40 pounds but it got to be a bit of an obsession so I’ve realised I need to relax about it too. Generally I’m probably more healthy having put about 14 pounds back on but I’d like to get a few pounds off again or even just stop where I am. I crave chocolate and carbs all the time. It’s a well known side effect of the pills I’m taking and most people put on weight. That and sedation which has an impact on life in general and makes exercise harder. It would be so sad to have put in so much work to get healthy end up back where I started. The diet rebound is so common. 

I’m trying to decide whether this is what’s making me want to spend on the new bag. Whether the purchase is justified or filling an emotional hole as my control slips. Last year I bought one bag but I really wasn’t me for most of the year. I’ve already bought one this year and was gifted one. A third is causing me emotional discomfort but I really love the oak Bayswater. I certainly don’t need it but I think I want it. 

Why is nothing in life simple? I wonder if anyone else feels guilt at making purchases and questions the purpose? I remember @dcooney4 had guilt at rehoming.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I am an unapologetic dress loving, high heel wearing, sparkly everything girly girl.



YES, ^THIS!  Lol, we are very like minded. Although I don’t wear dresses as often, but I love to.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I’m stalking this bag online.
> View attachment 5296498
> 
> 
> Its a Mulberry Bayswater in Oak Natural Vegetable Tanned leather. By the time I got into Mulberry they’d stopped doing this leather. This is a limited legacy edition to celebrate their 50th anniversary. I’m so tempted but I have so many (Mulberry) bags. Nothing this size in this colour leather.
> 
> I love my grey Bayswater and I have large bags in black, pink and blue plus a Coach cavas one which is more this tan colour. I was thinking of a LV Neverfull as my next purchase but it didn’t make my heart sing when I looked at it. I think I’m just a leather girl (much respect to all the LV owners as they are beautiful bags!).
> 
> So do I go in store to look to see what the leather is like or not? It’s the weekend tomorrow!



Gorgeous! I think you should go check it out in person and then come back with mod shots for us!



ElainePG said:


> "Let your bags make you giddy"… I LOVE this! A great way for me to evaluate my collection.



I love this too. Last year I did a bunch of evaluating which bags truly spark joy for me and I’m very pleased to be getting to a point where most of them do.

I have the one problem with the Proenza Schouler PS11. The bag doesn’t spark joy as a whole, but the color does which is the problem. It’s the PERFECT camel so I don’t want to get rid of it unless I find something that is the right color.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I wonder if anyone else feels guilt at making purchases and questions the purpose? I remember @dcooney4 had guilt at rehoming.



I suspect most of us feel this way at some point, be it guilt, buyer’s remorse, or remorse over rehoming an item we felt no longer works for us. I know I do. I try not to be too hard on myself. If I can afford the item and like it, then I remind myself to be thankful I’m in such a position and that I should enjoy the item. With buyer’s remorse, I try to figure that out within the return window so I can take the item back if I decide it’s not for me. If it’s remorse over rehoming an item, I try to think that the new owner probably loves it more than I did and, therefore, it went to a good home. It’s rare I repurchase an item I rehomed, although I have been known to repurchase an item I returned if it later goes on sale and I’m still thinking about it. But I’ve long used the method @diane278 captures so wonderfully in the thread about sharing your edited bag closet journey and I set the items aside for a time before moving them on to see if I really am ready to part with them.


----------



## BowieFan1971

So yeah, this….I feel so blessed!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> And should I be concerned it’s not very fashionable to buy an IT bag from nearly 20 years ago? Perhaps I should branch out to other makes? Or is it ok to just know what I love?!



It is more thank ok to know what you love, and stick with that. I think it's so much more important to love something than to have it be fashionable (for a very short time). I love this line I read in a style. "So fashionable as to be out of fashion five minutes later."


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad you posted, @More bags . I've been thinking about your family, hoping your younger son recovered from Covid and that everyone else in the family tested negative.
> 
> What a stressful time this has been for you. And for everyone with children, who are so much at risk at school and in sports. Unfortunately, there's just so danged much we CAN'T control!
> 
> Breathing is good.




Awareness of my mindset and emotions in the past year or so has been really helpful.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> So yeah, this….I feel so blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297856
> View attachment 5297857


Incredible! Enjoy every moment. I’m sure you will!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> I’m stalking this bag online.
> View attachment 5296498
> 
> 
> Its a Mulberry Bayswater in Oak Natural Vegetable Tanned leather. By the time I got into Mulberry they’d stopped doing this leather. This is a limited legacy edition to celebrate their 50th anniversary. I’m so tempted but I have so many (Mulberry) bags. Nothing this size in this colour leather.
> 
> I love my grey Bayswater and I have large bags in black, pink and blue plus a Coach cavas one which is more this tan colour. I was thinking of a LV Neverfull as my next purchase but it didn’t make my heart sing when I looked at it. I think I’m just a leather girl (much respect to all the LV owners as they are beautiful bags!).
> 
> So do I go in store to look to see what the leather is like or not? It’s the weekend tomorrow!


@Katinahat you have a gorgeous Mulberry collection. This Bayswater would be a lovely addition to your collection and you know the style and size work for you.



Katinahat said:


> Thanks @More bags. That was a year ago. The dog is still beautiful. My medication is making me put on weight which I’m finding a struggle. I’d done so well since 2020 to get to that stage losing about 40 pounds but it got to be a bit of an obsession so I’ve realised I need to relax about it too. Generally I’m probably more healthy having put about 14 pounds back on but I’d like to get a few pounds off again or even just stop where I am. I crave chocolate and carbs all the time. It’s a well known side effect of the pills I’m taking and most people put on weight. That and sedation which has an impact on life in general and makes exercise harder. It would be so sad to have put in so much work to get healthy end up back where I started. The diet rebound is so common.
> 
> I’m trying to decide whether this is what’s making me want to spend on the new bag. Whether the purchase is justified or filling an emotional hole as my control slips. Last year I bought one bag but I really wasn’t me for most of the year. I’ve already bought one this year and was gifted one. A third is causing me emotional discomfort but I really love the oak Bayswater. I certainly don’t need it but I think I want it.
> 
> Why is nothing in life simple? I wonder if anyone else feels guilt at making purchases and questions the purpose? I remember @dcooney4 had guilt at rehoming.


You are the same strong, beautiful, and resilient person on the inside. Be gentle with yourself. Let your medication do what it needs to do and in time I’m sure you’ll find a way to work towards the healthy weight you want to be at. 



Sunshine mama said:


>


Thank you @Sunshine mama.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> on’t know why I noticed it today but it was like cold water in my face. These times are *hard*. But, I’m not doing myself any favors by not caring about my weight, personal care, or style. It only exacerbates the feeling of loss/less. So, I’m going to pivot and go back to planning my clothes (food, exercise, etc.) like I used to. And, maaaaaybe I need to take a second look at the Stylebook app.


I think this is really insightful, @Sparkletastic , and I've been pivoting the same way this year (well, this half-month, at least! In fact, I'm not even leaving the house today, but I'm in a cute outfit. Not a bag, obviously, but NICE jeans, a really pretty cashmere sweater, and an H scarf. 
Maybe one of the things we can do on this thread this year (for those who want to) is help each other out on this "pivot"? It's certainly part of shopping our closets, since I bet most of us can upgrade our looks *without* shopping. I'm guessing we all have very nice clothes, handbags, and accessories already that look brand-new, since we haven't worn them in *two years*.
I'm in! Anyone else?


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love him! And if you read his guide, it is extremely positive and encouraging, promoting your individual style and appearance. It helped me feel better about myself and how I look at a time I really needed it and helped me figure out what expressing that looked like.


Thanks for the recommendation! I did a "look inside" on one of his Kindle books and saw this: "A closet isn't a clothing store." I loved this!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Agree. *Skinny jeans (stretchy ones) are a gateway out of sweat / legging purgatory*.
> 
> So, it’s going to be an… er… uh… _journey_ back to style. LOL Until I lose weight, 80% of my wardrobe won’t be available to me. I felt better but still didn’t feel like Sparkle. But, every day will be a little better.


Don't know if you want to spend $$$ on jeans while you're working on your weight, but Chico's has stretchy skinny jeans at a reasonable price. I actually shopped IN THE STORE yesterday, since I didn't know if I took the same size as I did 3 years ago, which is when I bought my last pair, and I'd been on a bunch more prednisone since then   . But fortunately my size was the same, so I bought 2 pairs. I'm giving myself credit, though… I'm donating 2 pairs of NYDJ jeans in the same colors (dark blue & black) because they don't fit me as well as these new ones do.

I'm wearing them today, bopping around the house & sitting at the computer. They are as comfy as joggers or sweats, and I feel waaaay more put-together.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m not Sparkle but … they missed the mark. Like “Koons for LV” level of missing the mark.
> 
> When Dior Lady Art are at their best, they are a fascinating post-post modern reflection on consumer culture, art, and how things are expected act as a shorthand in personal expression and  connections - a statement on the Artist as Consumer and the Artist as Object being consumed.
> 
> Like Lady Art 5 by Recycle - where the canage twists and melts across the bag. Or in 4, where the artist made a white lucite that shifts and looks like it’s fading static.
> 
> Lady Art 6… aren’t. Oh, there are some very pretty bags. And some very ugly bags. But there’s nothing that made me stop and think and pay attention. Gisela Colon’ Egypt bag made me think “Cartier did it first. And they did it better.” And Manal Aldowayan’s photographs are stunning in their natural form. But on a Lady Dior? They manage to look like a purse on the end cap of a 2005 discount shoe store. You know the one? Screen printed palm trees on pleather… which is a statement- don’t get me wrong. But I don’t think it’s the intended message.
> 
> Previous Lady Art collections have had their share of misses. But this is the first collection that I didn’t have a single bag that made me think or make me covet


You are so right! #5 was so much better! I totally fell in love with the melting cannage! That's a Design I really would love to own.
This time everything looks a bit random. Your discount shoe store remark has me in stitches!

The prices seem to be spiraling too. 

Back to older or vintage Dior! The black Anselm Reyle LD could make me happy.... Or the gun metal one? ( A girl can dream... Even these are far out of my range.)


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I LOVE The Ordinary!!!! It is what I use personally for serums and moisturizer, and it is also what I use on my clients. That and the brand Advanced Clinicals (I buy their hyaluronic acid serum in bulk and give it away I love it so much) and Cera Ve cleanser and Oil of Olay Daily SPF moisturizer. Three/four times a year I will give myself a microdermabrasion or peel (if I am trying one out to test before usibg on a client). That’s it. The Cera Ve is the most expensive item I use at about $15 for a 16 oz bottle because my DH uses it too. Since my brows and lashes are blond, I got my brows done.
> 
> Here’s the naked face results…just turned 51 yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294998
> View attachment 5294999


Wow, sweetie… your skin is GORGEOUS!!!! Will you come over and work on me? I'm (a lot) older, but I'll bet you could fix that!


----------



## 880

Thank you for your kind words, @More bags !

@Katinahat, I used to be on medication that caused weight gain. It is terrible. I am so sorry. I eventually found an endocrin who helped me come up with another solution; put me on metformin; and, helped me to reform diet, exercise and lifestyle.
its also hard sometimes to channel joy and not  guilt when shopping

@Jereni, perhaps the Proenza has given enough in your life where it is time to find the next perfect camel bag, IDK

I agree with @DME, re the method @diane278 captures so wonderfully in the thread about sharing your edited bag closet journey. When I set the items aside for a time, I don’t even miss them when i rehome, and recipients are thrilled to get them.

i do feel a bit ticked off with myself if I don’t end up loving a purchase. So, I do try to buy mindfully. 

@BowieFan1971, you and your DH are so blessed! Keep sending us pics!

Also agree with @ElainePG, that most of us can upgrade our looks *without* shopping. Though I honestly look at RTW in spans of five-ten years or more, not just two.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Wow, sweetie… your skin is GORGEOUS!!!! Will you come over and work on me? I'm (a lot) older, but I'll bet you could fix that!


Thank you! Some of it is genetics, but a lot is keeping it simple, consistent and appropriate for my skin. If you were in metro Atlanta, I would tell you to come over, but I can always  give some personal recommendations on product/technique.  PM me!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> I wonder if anyone else feels guilt at making purchases and questions the purpose? I remember @dcooney4 had guilt at rehoming.


I am very prone to guilt for all kinds of things. I feel guilt for making purchases. I feel guilt for letting go of things. I especially feel guilt for letting go of things that were gifts. I have no good advice, but you are definitely not alone.


----------



## dramaprincess713

BowieFan1971 said:


> So yeah, this….I feel so blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297856
> View attachment 5297857


Amazing! Have a fabulous time!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> So yeah, this….I feel so blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297856
> View attachment 5297857


Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Katinahat

So my investigations at Mulberry today did not go the way I thought they would. I was certain I’d love the oak Bayswater but while I did really like it, I didn’t love it as much as I thought I would. 

I went dressed like this in my off duty style, new Hush jumper (from husband for Christmas), NYDJ skinny jeans with my black Alexa Icon and long black boots. 


And I think this picture sums up how I most like my bags. Mostly crossbody, understated classics and relaxed. 

I guess that the issue was that while the Bayswater was lovely (all the bags in the shop were lovely!) I just didn’t love it as much as the Alexa I had with me. I wanted to use it for work and weekends but I decided I was likely to use it only for work. This meant I ended up thinking there was no point in spending all that money as I have a grey Bayswater already for work. I didn’t even take any modelling shots with it. 

I was really impressed with myself that I managed to walk away (for now).


----------



## Katinahat

There is of course a but to my shopping trip…

I looked at a few other bags and these were the two that made my heart sing today:

Balenciaga Neo Classic - probably more than I want to pay and tiny but it’s amazing!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mulberry Alexa Mini


It’s an Alexa, with its relaxed crossbody style and it’s in my favourite colour. Just not sure about the mini size and I only just bought the pink Coach Maddison. The full size is patent which feels a bit too much. 

I have a lot of pink bags so I am pausing and thinking for now. It means I’m still successfully shopping my own collection.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Thank you for your kind words, @More bags !
> 
> @Katinahat, I used to be on medication that caused weight gain. It is terrible. I am so sorry. I eventually found an endocrin who helped me come up with another solution; put me on metformin; and, helped me to reform diet, exercise and lifestyle.
> its also hard sometimes to channel joy and not  guilt when shopping
> 
> @Jereni, perhaps the Proenza has given enough in your life where it is time to find the next perfect camel bag, IDK
> 
> I agree with @DME, re the method @diane278 captures so wonderfully in the thread about sharing your edited bag closet journey. When I set the items aside for a time, I don’t even miss them when i rehome, and recipients are thrilled to get them.
> 
> i do feel a bit ticked off with myself if I don’t end up loving a purchase. So, I do try to buy mindfully.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, you and your DH are so blessed! Keep sending us pics!
> 
> Also agree with @ElainePG, that most of us can upgrade our looks *without* shopping. Though I honestly look at RTW in spans of five-ten years or more, not just two.


Thanks for your kind and helpful comments. I found some joy just browsing the shops today.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> @Katinahat you have a gorgeous Mulberry collection. This Bayswater would be a lovely addition to your collection and you know the style and size work for you.
> 
> 
> You are the same strong, beautiful, and resilient person on the inside. Be gentle with yourself. Let your medication do what it needs to do and in time I’m sure you’ll find a way to work towards the healthy weight you want to be at.
> 
> 
> Thank you @Sunshine mama.


Thanks so much @More bags  . You know just what to say. My DH and I had a good chat this afternoon and he said the same as you. I need to keep working on self-compassion. And thanks for your kind comments about my Mulberry collection.


----------



## dcooney4

dramaprincess713 said:


> I am very prone to guilt for all kinds of things. I feel guilt for making purchases. I feel guilt for letting go of things. I especially feel guilt for letting go of things that were gifts. I have no good advice, but you are definitely not alone.


It was the guilt of getting rid of a gift my brother gave me. I mostly keep things he gave me unless they were really weird. Lol


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Great original post and answer. Glad to hear you are enjoying your bags @missie1. Thought I’d answer @Sparkletastic too.
> 
> *I think bags are for enjoyment.* That’s shopping for them, *wearing* them, storing them so I can see them and collating them. Since I’ve “collected” bags I haven’t worn anything out completely because I rotate so much. I last wore out a work bag I used solidly for about 4 years and a pink Fossil crossbody bag that had similar casual usage. Now that doesn’t happen but because I use my bags they do sometimes get scuffs. My Bayswater’s corners are quite noticeably worn to me but no one would notice from a distance.
> 
> I’ve decided to add in cleaning my bags more often. It’s ages since I did that. The one I got out last night was very dusty and a bit creased. Nothing a good run with Collonil gel couldn’t sort out. I suppose I should store in dust bags but I like to see them to remind me to carry them.



 

*"I think bags are for enjoyment."* 

Agreed! If a bag isn't fun to wear, what's the point? I used to own a little Garfield pin where G is saying "You can't eat status."  

For me, I don't carry a bag (even one of my high-end bags) so that others will look at it and say "Ooh… she must have big bucks!" For one thing, I don't think many people in my little beach community know from high-end bags. For another, even if someone does notice, I don't really care. As long as the bag pleases me, that's all that counts.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> To me this is the all-time classic Mulberry bag


Agreed!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I’m stalking this bag online.
> View attachment 5296498
> 
> 
> Its a Mulberry Bayswater in Oak Natural Vegetable Tanned leather. By the time I got into Mulberry they’d stopped doing this leather. This is a limited legacy edition to celebrate their 50th anniversary. I’m so tempted but I have so many (Mulberry) bags. Nothing this size in this colour leather.
> 
> I love my grey Bayswater and I have large bags in black, pink and blue plus a Coach cavas one which is more this tan colour. I was thinking of a LV Neverfull as my next purchase but it didn’t make my heart sing when I looked at it. I think I’m just a leather girl (much respect to all the LV owners as they are beautiful bags!).
> 
> So do I go in store to look to see what the leather is like or not? It’s the weekend tomorrow!


I agree with @papertiger that this is the classic Mulberry. I say go for it. And if you think your Mulberry collection is overwhelming, is there one  you could part with? (Following the "one in, one out" guideline.) Buuuuuut, that doesn't mean you have to! If all the other bags fulfill a purpose, and your closet isn't stuffed, then keep them all.

Keep us posted!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Glad you like it too. I do think I need to see it in person. I don’t like the regular oak smalll grain leather enough to make this kind of purchase so if it’s not right it would rule it out. But this legacy oak, if it’s like the original and not going to be around long, is definitely worth considering. I have a Lily in original oak and the leather is incredible.
> 
> *And should I be concerned it’s not very fashionable to buy an IT bag from nearly 20 years ago? Perhaps I should branch out to other makes? Or is it ok to just know what I love?!*


Just know what you love! Who cares if it's not this year's style? And what's the point of "branching out" if other styles don't make your heart sing?


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> It's been fun reading what people had to say about their personal styles!
> 
> After lots of time looking at my clothes (and purses), considering what I love, and why, I think I've come up with my style. Now just have to figure out a name for it. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Fabric texture is crucial (velour, corduroy, silk, suede, etc). Patent leather for high heels.
> Plenty of color (especially purple); usually mixed with  jeans or black - sometimes grey.
> Metallic! Oil slick!
> Generally solid colors, but a limited number of patterns (plaid) and prints (leopard, maybe tiger).
> *Tight enough to show I'm a woman; loose enough to show I'm a lady.*
> Designer purses and sunglasses.
> Jewelry from local artisans or independent jewelers.
> More casual than formal.
> More minimalist than maximalist.


Great list. 

The one in bold  made me giggle, but it's so true!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

ItsPurseonal said:


> *Just because I love a bag does not mean I need it, some bags are okay to appreciate from afar *- I will buy what works for THIS lifestyle today, not what would have worked 2 years ago or for the fantasy life I don't lead



Already questioning my goals after seeing this photo from Nat in the stock thread...

I wear mostly warm earthy neutrals so cooler tones don't work as well for me but WOW this is a showstopper. I should pass, right...?


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Great list.
> 
> The one in bold  made me giggle, but it's so true!



Thanks.   I don't remember where I read that (years ago) line, but I loved it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> So yeah, this….I feel so blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297856
> View attachment 5297857


You're there??? YAY! Enjoy every single minute.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> So my investigations at Mulberry today did not go the way I thought they would. I was certain I’d love the oak Bayswater but while I did really like it, I didn’t love it as much as I thought I would.
> 
> I went dressed like this in my off duty style, new Hush jumper (from husband for Christmas), NYDJ skinny jeans with my black Alexa Icon and long black boots.
> View attachment 5298204
> 
> And I think this picture sums up how I most like my bags. Mostly crossbody, understated classics and relaxed.
> 
> I guess that the issue was that while the Bayswater was lovely (all the bags in the shop were lovely!) I just didn’t love it as much as the Alexa I had with me. I wanted to use it for work and weekends but I decided I was likely to use it only for work. This meant I ended up thinking there was no point in spending all that money as I have a grey Bayswater already for work. I didn’t even take any modelling shots with it.
> 
> I was really impressed with myself that I managed to walk away (for now).


Isn't that interesting! So glad you were able to go to the store and see for yourself. Good for you, for walking away and not staying "on the hunt" just because you started out that way.

Now… you just saved a LOT of money. So what are you going to spend that money on? (This is called the Law of Compensatory Cash Flow.)


----------



## ElainePG

This post isn't about shopping. 
But so many of us have been discussing the way we're struggling with loss of control (and who could blame us???) that I thought it  might resonate. 
Plus, when I lie awake at night worrying, that's when I put on my phone and browse for things I honestly don't need. So maybe, in a way, it *is* about shopping!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dramaprincess713 said:


> I am very prone to guilt for all kinds of things. I feel guilt for making purchases. I feel guilt for letting go of things. I especially feel guilt for letting go of things that were gifts. I have no good advice, but you are definitely not alone.


I do too. All of the above.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Isn't that interesting! So glad you were able to go to the store and see for yourself. Good for you, for walking away and not staying "on the hunt" just because you started out that way.
> 
> Now… you just saved a LOT of money. So what are you going to spend that money on? (This is called the Law of Compensatory Cash Flow.)


Thanks @ElainePG . That pink Mini Alexa is still in my head now!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> This post isn't about shopping.
> But so many of us have been discussing the way we're struggling with loss of control (and who could blame us???) that I thought it  might resonate.
> Plus, when I lie awake at night worrying, that's when I put on my phone and browse for things I honestly don't need. So maybe, in a way, it *is* about shopping!
> 
> View attachment 5298298


Totally love this graphic. Makes a good point to think about with some humour.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Totally love this graphic. Makes a good point to think about with some humour.


Yes, I thought so too! Not preachy… kinda funny!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @ElainePG . *That pink Mini Alexa is still in my head now*!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> So yeah, this….I feel so blessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297856
> View attachment 5297857



Aww.... Enjoy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Yes  the last one, too, @cowgirlsboots



Voila! My new to me Reeboks. The model is several years old and only available preloved.
There were a lot fewer scratches on the right shoe before I wore them grocery shopping today... well, scratches happen as in wear and tear and I bought these to actually wear them...


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Voila! My new to me Rebooks. The model is several years old and only available preloved.
> There were a lot fewer scratches on the right shoe before I wore them grocery shopping today... well, scratches happen as in wear and tear and I bought these to actually wear them...
> 
> View attachment 5298437


Ooooo! I love these so much!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Voila! My new to me Rebooks. The model is several years old and only available preloved.
> There were a lot fewer scratches on the right shoe before I wore them grocery shopping today... well, scratches happen as in wear and tear and I bought these to actually wear them...
> 
> View attachment 5298437


Love these. I had a pair of silver and black Reebok squash sneakers once. I wore the tread down i loved them so much! Enjoy in good health! And Rock them with your leopard coat and red and leopard dior bag


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @ElainePG . That pink Mini Alexa is still in my head now!


That pink Mini Alexa is just the most fabulous shade of pink-love it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Love these. I had a pair of silver and black Reebok squash sneakers once. I wore the tread down i loved them so much! Enjoy in good health! And Rock them with your leopard coat and red and leopard dior bag


I will, thank you! 
And meanwhile I have noticed how the brand name is spelled correctly, too... oops...
My last pair (same model) is silver and has been going through the gigs with me for over 5 years (and maybe 6 months with the former owner before I bought them preloved.) They are still structurally sound, but look more than a bit tired... Were they black I could restore them. The silver colour is hard to touch up properly. 

This model fits my feet perfectly.


----------



## Sparkletastic

@Katinahat - I’m sending you tons of hugs. You have been through a lot and it’s hard to make decisions on lower level things when you have larger things to consider.

Just a comment. Through my work, I have employed insights from a number of psychological learnings including behavioral economics, neurolinguistics, brain plasticity, etc. In working with one brilliant Ivy League brian scientist she explained that our brains only have so many “points” to spend on things that require discipline. After those are spent in a day it gets almost impossible to apply pure discipline to an action. For example, if you have a high stress day with marriage, job, chiid issues you will tend to be more likely to “cheat” on a healthy diet at the end of a day.

So, do NOT beat yourself up about wardrobe / bag decisions or even small nuance in weight when you’re fighting real life issues. No guilt. Your brain has reached max capacity. And, that is ok.

That being said, I think you nailed your casual shopping look! So, I don’t think you have anything to worry about.

@More bags - Also sending you tons of hugs. 

@ElainePG - I’m IN to supporting our pivots back to better dressing.   And any progress that moves a person to a happier place will be cause for celebration! This is hard. I need and appreciate support.

@cowgirlsboots - Oddly I feel more comfortable in my own skin now than I ever have. So I’m completely eschewing the trends to start hunting purely for what I love. New, old or vintage. So, I’m totally on board with your train of thought!

@ItsPurseonal - IMO, hard pass. I think this would end up shelf sitting in your closet based on what you like to wear. Enjoy looking at it and wait on “your” next bag to come.
And, congrats on your rose gold shoes.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

So, I’ve decided to move to a much more plant based diet. We tend to eat healthfully but this will still be a big change.

My biggest hurdle is I really do *NOT* like the taste of grains (including breads, pastas and rice) and I’m not the biggest fan of white potatoes or corn. Yet, I find a lot of vegetarian/ vegan recipes replace the heartiness of meat with these items.

Any suggestions on types of cuisine (beyond salads) that are full of colorful veggies (yum) and no starchy stuff?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> @Katinahat - I’m sending you tons of hugs. You have been through a lot and it’s hard to make decisions on lower level things when you have larger things to consider.
> 
> *Just a comment. Through my work, I have employed insights from a number of psychological learnings including behavioral economics, neurolinguistics, brain plasticity, etc. In working with one brilliant Ivy League brian scientist she explained that our brains only have so many “points” to spend on things that require discipline. After those are spent in a day it gets almost impossible to apply pure discipline to an action. For example, if you have a high stress day with marriage, job, chiid issues you will tend to be more likely to “cheat” on a healthy diet at the end of a day.*
> 
> So, do NOT beat yourself up about wardrobe / bag decisions or even small nuance in weight when you’re fighting real life issues. No guilt. Your brain has reached max capacity. And, that is ok.
> 
> That being said, I think you nailed your casual shopping look! So, I don’t think you have anything to worry about.
> 
> @More bags - Also sending you tons of hugs.
> 
> @ElainePG - I’m IN to supporting our pivots back to better dressing.   And any progress that moves a person to a happier place will be cause for celebration! This is hard. I need and appreciate support.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots - Oddly I feel more comfortable in my own skin now than I ever have. So I’m completely eschewing the trends to start hunting purely for what I love. New, old or vintage. So, I’m totally on board with your train of thought!
> 
> @ItsPurseonal - IMO, hard pass. I think this would end up shelf sitting in your closet based on what you like to wear. Enjoy looking at it and wait on “your” next bag to come.
> And, congrats on your rose gold shoes.



Thank you so much for the excurse into brain functions. It´s very helpful! I was looking for an explanation why DS and I are failing with school work at the moment. He has a big grammar test coming. For the last two weeks we´ve been going through grammar boot camp at home every spare minute next to his normal school work and it does not seem to take him anywhere. He sits down to work, but his attention span is short and very quickly he will just fold- brain shutdown. He either stares into space, gets silly, cries or gets angry...
I think my whole family is still very much affected by post Covid fatigue. Normal school work alone is a lot and this on top pushes the capacity. It´s too much for me, too. I´m always preparing work sheets and summaries, standing on tip-toes when will be the right moment to get him to study. For the last few nights I couldn´t sleep, because my head was full of grammar details- stuff I´m hopeless with. I can speak, I can write, but the theory??? DS came to a point where he shouted: "No fun anymore, nothing. I know I´m a failure!" (No, my boy, you are not!) Later he came to me asking could we get a t-shirt that says: "it´s too late to take me to the abortion clinic."
The latter I know he considered a joke. Actually a good one. This kid has a very strange sense of humour, beyond his 12 years. And guts as he wanted me to actually make this shirt so he could wear it to school. Bad idea, I guess...  a while ago he turned a boring English exercise into the story of a dog planning and comitting suicide. He had great fun making up all the details. I had less fun with the very concerned teacher...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’ve decided to move to a much more plant based diet. We tend to eat healthfully but this will still be a big change.
> 
> My biggest hurdle is I really do *NOT* like the taste of grains (including breads, pastas and rice) and I’m not the biggest fan of white potatoes or corn. Yet, I find a lot of vegetarian/ vegan recipes replace the heartiness of meat with these items.
> 
> Any suggestions on types of cuisine (beyond salads) that are full of colorful veggies (yum) and no starchy stuff?


Sorry, I´m a pasta addict...  I could suggest lots of meals with zero visible veggies and lots of carbs...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> The Dior Lady Art #6 bags are out! Eye candy... but highly expensive.


I took a look at them and while some are interesting, there was nothing very compelling either.  I actually prefer a few from previous years -- particularly the Lady Dior with the world map, and also one with embroidered animals, but of course by the time I realized I wanted one, they were long since unavailable.  If I see one or other, I am going to be very tempted but they are hard to find at this point.


Katinahat said:


> So my investigations at Mulberry today did not go the way I thought they would. I was certain I’d love the oak Bayswater but while I did really like it, I didn’t love it as much as I thought I would.
> 
> I went dressed like this in my off duty style, new Hush jumper (from husband for Christmas), NYDJ skinny jeans with my black Alexa Icon and long black boots.
> View attachment 5298204
> 
> And I think this picture sums up how I most like my bags. Mostly crossbody, understated classics and relaxed.
> 
> I guess that the issue was that while the Bayswater was lovely (all the bags in the shop were lovely!) I just didn’t love it as much as the Alexa I had with me. I wanted to use it for work and weekends but I decided I was likely to use it only for work. This meant I ended up thinking there was no point in spending all that money as I have a grey Bayswater already for work. I didn’t even take any modelling shots with it.
> 
> I was really impressed with myself that I managed to walk away (for now).


Glad you were able to go in and check it out.  This is why it's so important to actually physically go into a store and try on things, particularly for someone like me.  I am not very good about mailing back returns once I have ordered something online, and often fall into the trap of rationalizing why I need to keep it (especially if I like it somewhat), rather than boxing it up and sending it back.

@Sparkletastic, I eat a mostly vegetarian diet but I love pasta and some rice dishes.  I don't have an answer about cuisines that use less grains, but maybe reducing rice or pasta and increasing the proportion of veggies in the recipe would work.


----------



## afroken

Happy new year everyone! Last year I made a plan of downsizing my collection and only buy a bag once a bag has left my collection, and for the most part I think I stuck pretty well to that rule.

Since the pandemic began, I realized that many of my old favourites no longer get the same wear as they used to pre-covid. For example, before covid, I used to love mid sized bags like shoulder bags and totes. Back when we still went into the office, I used to wear my mid sized bags everyday. Now that we are no longer going into the office, and our city is continuously going into lockdowns, my mid sized bags have been sitting in the closet. I realized that my bag preference have changed a lot compared to two years ago and I only use crossbodies now. One of my goals this year is to only buy bags with crossbody functions because as much as I love the aesthetics of bigger bags, my lifestyle has changed and some bag styles no longer serve me.

Last year I didn’t purchase any luxury bags save for an older Balenciaga. I rediscovered a love for Coach last year and also purchased a few more under-the-radar ones like Aspinal of London. I’d like to continue that streak this year. Buy (and discover) more contemporary and indie brand bags. However, I hope to find a Chloe Paraty in excellent condition and price-point.

On a non-bag related goal, a non-profit arts organization in our city is offering some very affordable online courses taught by local university professors on various subjects. I took up several courses last year. I’d like to take a couple more this year. I’ve learned a lot about different subjects through these courses during our lockdowns. I also hope to add to my silk scarf collection, be it from luxury houses, or independent artists on Etsy.

It’s nice reading through all the different goals that everyone have and are working through  I still have lots of pages to go through in this thread, looking forward to read through everyone’s discussions this year. Hope everyone has a safe and healthy year ahead.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> There is of course a but to my shopping trip…
> 
> I looked at a few other bags and these were the two that made my heart sing today:
> 
> Balenciaga Neo Classic - probably more than I want to pay and tiny but it’s amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298212
> 
> 
> Mulberry Alexa Mini
> View attachment 5298217
> 
> It’s an Alexa, with its relaxed crossbody style and it’s in my favourite colour. Just not sure about the mini size and I only just bought the pink Coach Maddison. The full size is patent which feels a bit too much.
> 
> I have a lot of pink bags so I am pausing and thinking for now. It means I’m still successfully shopping my own collection.



Beautiful finds! I love both of those colors… I am beginning to be of the viewpoint that there is no such thing as too many pink bags, but then again I am an enabler.


----------



## Jereni

ItsPurseonal said:


> Already questioning my goals after seeing this photo from Nat in the stock thread...
> 
> I wear mostly warm earthy neutrals so cooler tones don't work as well for me but WOW this is a showstopper. I should pass, right...?
> 
> View attachment 5298263



You should totally pass…. on not jumping in the car this instant and driving directly to that mermaid beauty!!!

Lol - I love green bags, and I feel like Chanel does not do too many of them.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’ve decided to move to a much more plant based diet. We tend to eat healthfully but this will still be a big change.
> 
> My biggest hurdle is I really do *NOT* like the taste of grains (including breads, pastas and rice) and I’m not the biggest fan of white potatoes or corn. Yet, I find a lot of vegetarian/ vegan recipes replace the heartiness of meat with these items.
> 
> Any suggestions on types of cuisine (beyond salads) that are full of colorful veggies (yum) and no starchy stuff?



Mushrooms work well as something "meaty" without being meat, but I know that's hit or miss for people too.  

Lentils and chickpeas are also pretty hearty.   I've also tried a Sri Lankan eggplant curry that's pretty good too. I think a lot of curries can be made vegetarian/vegan and can be served with veggies like green beans or bell peppers instead of rice or other grains.


----------



## Alienza

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’ve decided to move to a much more plant based diet. We tend to eat healthfully but this will still be a big change.
> 
> My biggest hurdle is I really do *NOT* like the taste of grains (including breads, pastas and rice) and I’m not the biggest fan of white potatoes or corn. Yet, I find a lot of vegetarian/ vegan recipes replace the heartiness of meat with these items.
> 
> Any suggestions on types of cuisine (beyond salads) that are full of colorful veggies (yum) and no starchy stuff?



Have you tried lentils? Or couscous which is made of durum wheat. Couscous with a bit of lemon is my favourite. I made cauliflower rice too before. It was delicious once I cooked it with other vegetables but it took me a long time to grate the cauliflower


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’ve decided to move to a much more plant based diet. We tend to eat healthfully but this will still be a big change.
> 
> My biggest hurdle is I really do *NOT* like the taste of grains (including breads, pastas and rice) and I’m not the biggest fan of white potatoes or corn. Yet, I find a lot of vegetarian/ vegan recipes replace the heartiness of meat with these items.
> 
> Any suggestions on types of cuisine (beyond salads) that are full of colorful veggies (yum) and no starchy stuff?



Do you also dislike couscous? We made a ‘mediterranean’ bowl the other day and it was delicious: pearled couscous, tomatoes, kalamata olives, mint, parsley, onions, bell pepper, chickpeas, and feta. Topped with a lemon tumeric dressing of sorts.


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> @Jereni both red bags look fantastic on you. Two questions, 1) within the context of your overall collection which red bag fills more of an unfilled spot, 2) which size of bag do you think you’ll reach for more frequently, what size of bag do you reach for more often with your current bags?



@More bags just wanted to say thanks for these suggestions, they helped me focus in on which bag is the right one. Fundamentally, I like handling my bags as much as possible, i.e. hand carry. And I prefer a medium sized bag for hand carry, so I think it will be the baby SDJ!

Here’s a mod shot with it hand held. Now I just have to wait one more week to buy it so that I fulfill one of my 2022 goals, which was imposing a two week minimum waiting period on any bags.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much for the excurse into brain functions. It´s very helpful! I was looking for an explanation why DS and I are failing with school work at the moment. He has a big grammar test coming. For the last two weeks we´ve been going through grammar boot camp at home every spare minute next to his normal school work and it does not seem to take him anywhere. He sits down to work, but his attention span is short and very quickly he will just fold- brain shutdown. He either stares into space, gets silly, cries or gets angry...
> I think my whole family is still very much affected by post Covid fatigue. Normal school work alone is a lot and this on top pushes the capacity. It´s too much for me, too. I´m always preparing work sheets and summaries, standing on tip-toes when will be the right moment to get him to study. For the last few nights I couldn´t sleep, because my head was full of grammar details- stuff I´m hopeless with. I can speak, I can write, but the theory??? DS came to a point where he shouted: "No fun anymore, nothing. I know I´m a failure!" (No, my boy, you are not!) Later he came to me asking could we get a t-shirt that says: "it´s too late to take me to the abortion clinic."
> The latter I know he considered a joke. Actually a good one. This kid has a very strange sense of humour, beyond his 12 years. And guts as he wanted me to actually make this shirt so he could wear it to school. Bad idea, I guess...  a while ago he turned a boring English exercise into the story of a dog planning and comitting suicide. He had great fun making up all the details. I had less fun with the very concerned teacher...


i think your DS sounds very creative and intuitive, and there are more ways than rote to learn. I was torn between a laugh ans a wow emoticon, but basically, he has a good head on his shoulders , a great sense of humor, ans a wonderful mother! 

@Jereni , this looks fabulous on uou! Gorgeous color and shape! And love your hair! 

@Sparkletastic, roasted veggies are about as creative as I get. . .


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> @More bags - Also sending you tons of hugs.


  



Jereni said:


> @More bags just wanted to say thanks for these suggestions, they helped me focus in on which bag is the right one. Fundamentally, I like handling my bags as much as possible, i.e. hand carry. And I prefer a medium sized bag for hand carry, so I think it will be the baby SDJ!
> 
> Here’s a mod shot with it hand held. Now I just have to wait one more week to buy it so that I fulfill one of my 2022 goals, which was imposing a two week minimum waiting period on any bags.
> 
> View attachment 5298569


Congratulations on your decision, and your delayed gratification - it looks great on you!

@Sparkletastic I love all the great food ideas suggested above! I will add

Garlicky Smashed Chickpeas with Corn
Pasta with Swiss Chard, White Kidney Beans and Garlic Bread Crumbs
Vegetarian Tagine with Apricots, Figs and Olives on Couscous
Roasted Vegetables with Creamy Parmesan Polenta
Broccoli Leaf (or substitute Swiss Chard) Tortellini Soup
Mediterranean Kale and White Bean Soup


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Garlicky Smashed Chickpeas with Corn
> Pasta with Swiss Chard, White Kidney Beans and Garlic Bread Crumbs
> Vegetarian Tagine with Apricots, Figs and Olives on Couscous
> Roasted Vegetables with Creamy Parmesan Polenta
> Broccoli Leaf (or substitute Swiss Chard) Tortellini Soup
> Mediterranean Kale and White Bean Soup


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## More bags

My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
1) use my bags - carried 10 bags
2) wear my scarves - 4 shawls and 6 scarves 

In following the style conversations, elevating outfits, and wearing my scarves, here’s a dress/scarf/H horn pendant combo I wore to work from home on Friday.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

@cowgirlsboots - We balance out the universe. LOL! The texture of pasta (or rice or most breads) makes me 

@afroken - Welcome! I love hearing about your self development / intellectual pursuits. Keep sharing!

@poizenisxkandee @Alienza @Jereni @More bags Thanks for the yummy suggestions!

Unfortunately, I cannot stand couscous or quinoa.  Really the only grain I can tolerate is the rare bowl of oatmeal. Maybe I can try cauliflower rice. I hope it’s not gummy / chewy like regular rice. But, I adore mushrooms, lentils, beans and chickpeas so I’ll consider those for replacements for the starchy options.

I made a delish “kitchen sink” soup today with all the left over bits and bobs in the fridge along with sole odds and ends from the freezer. Super yummy and no animal products.  I don’t intend to be vegetarian but I would like to limit animal products to 3 days a week or less.

@Jereni - That SDJ looks marvelous! You absolutely made the right choice.


----------



## dramaprincess713

afroken said:


> Since the pandemic began, I realized that many of my old favourites no longer get the same wear as they used to pre-covid. For example, before covid, I used to love mid sized bags like shoulder bags and totes. Back when we still went into the office, I used to wear my mid sized bags everyday. Now that we are no longer going into the office, and our city is continuously going into lockdowns, my mid sized bags have been sitting in the closet. I realized that my bag preference have changed a lot compared to two years ago and I only use crossbodies now. One of my goals this year is to only buy bags with crossbody functions because as much as I love the aesthetics of bigger bags, my lifestyle has changed and some bag styles no longer serve me.


I relate to this so much. Pre-pandemic and pre-baby, BIG tote bags were my favorite and most-used bag style. I would carry EVERYTHING I needed for a full day of work, workouts, etc. Now I only go into the office maybe 1-2 times a week, and when I do, it's straight to the office and straight home - no more fitness classes or meeting up with people after work - so all these huge totes I have don't really get used anymore. I actually think that in normal times they could have been super useful for new mom life, but since I very rarely actually go anywhere, they're not serving that purpose either. My mid-sized bags get used more now for going into the office, and crossbody bags (which I never really used to like at all) are getting more use as I find them convenient to carry with baby when I don't want to schlep the whole diaper bag on the rare occasions we actually do leave the apartment. So much is in flux for me though with work and baby needs that I feel like what serves me now can change very quickly, but it's been really interesting to see my bag needs and preferences change so much, especially when I felt like those needs and preferences were pretty set in stone.


----------



## afroken

Jereni said:


> @More bags just wanted to say thanks for these suggestions, they helped me focus in on which bag is the right one. Fundamentally, I like handling my bags as much as possible, i.e. hand carry. And I prefer a medium sized bag for hand carry, so I think it will be the baby SDJ!
> 
> Here’s a mod shot with it hand held. Now I just have to wait one more week to buy it so that I fulfill one of my 2022 goals, which was imposing a two week minimum waiting period on any bags.
> 
> View attachment 5298569


This is a stunning bag and love your outfit too. I've seen a few SDJ here and there in-person but this one is no doubt my favourite that I've seen so far.


dramaprincess713 said:


> I relate to this so much. Pre-pandemic and pre-baby, BIG tote bags were my favorite and most-used bag style. I would carry EVERYTHING I needed for a full day of work, workouts, etc. Now I only go into the office maybe 1-2 times a week, and when I do, it's straight to the office and straight home - no more fitness classes or meeting up with people after work - so all these huge totes I have don't really get used anymore. I actually think that in normal times they could have been super useful for new mom life, but since I very rarely actually go anywhere, they're not serving that purpose either. My mid-sized bags get used more now for going into the office, and crossbody bags (which I never really used to like at all) are getting more use as I find them convenient to carry with baby when I don't want to schlep the whole diaper bag on the rare occasions we actually do leave the apartment. So much is in flux for me though with work and baby needs that I feel like what serves me now can change very quickly, but it's been really interesting to see my bag needs and preferences change so much, especially when I felt like those needs and preferences were pretty set in stone.


A few days ago I actually went into the office for the first time in a long time, and wore one of my mid sized bags. It felt so heavy! I used to wear these bags all the time pre-covid and walked around everywhere wearing them, and did not feel a thing. But now having WFH for so long and only carrying minimum essentials in crossbodies, I'm no longer used to carrying bigger bags. I gotta start carrying all those mid sized bags more, so that I can get used to the weight again!

Just finished reading through the entire thread. Congratulations on the arrival of your baby!  I'm 9 months late lol. I remember a year or so ago you had mentioned in the MM thread that you were expecting. I seem to remember that you had ordered a beautiful metallic teal Sabrina from MM a year or so before and I was drooling over it  do you still wear that bag now? Since you mentioned that your mid-sized bags are getting more use now with your new mom life.


----------



## dcooney4

ItsPurseonal said:


> Already questioning my goals after seeing this photo from Nat in the stock thread...
> 
> I wear mostly warm earthy neutrals so cooler tones don't work as well for me but WOW this is a showstopper. I should pass, right...?
> 
> View attachment 5298263


If it is not a color you would wear, I would not buy it. I have bought bags that were gorgeous and then never wore it.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> That pink Mini Alexa is just the most fabulous shade of pink-love it!


Thanks! Totally agree. It’s the same pink as my long wallet. Very deep and just gorgeous. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Glad you were able to go in and check it out.  This is why it's so important to actually physically go into a store and try on things, particularly for someone like me.  I am not very good about mailing back returns once I have ordered something online, and often fall into the trap of rationalizing why I need to keep it (especially if I like it somewhat), rather than boxing it up and sending it back.


I definitely have this problem! I was thinking just this as I left the store. I am usually ok when it’s clothes. I know I either don’t suit me or it doesn’t fit so I’m quick to return them but with bags it’s different. They all fit and I like them all! 


Jereni said:


> Beautiful finds! I love both of those colors… I am beginning to be of the viewpoint that there is no such thing as too many pink bags, but then again I am an enabler.


I love pink and shades can be very different. The Balenciaga is incredible and I like the silver hardware on it. I feel it’s vibe is similar to the Alexa. Carries crossbody or top handle. Not too structured. Worn casual or for going out. It’s a bit more edgy and I was really drawn. However, it’s definitely too small for me. If it were bigger I might have been tempted to save up for it. I searched to see if they do a bigger size that colour and they don’t which was very disappointing. 

The Mini Alexa on the other hand is small but is slightly bigger than a Mulberry Lily and I know that size works for me.  Fits summer essentials: keys, long wallet, hand gel, hand cream cream or small sun screen, mask, sun glasses (without case) and a reusable tote bag. Yes, I’d prefer the full sized but this size would work. Modelled shot (not me)



And this is the full sized (model not me) but it’s in patent leather. I like it but again I’m not sure I love it. The sheen feels just a bit like it makes the colour too much. I don’t generally go for patent bags.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> @Katinahat - I’m sending you tons of hugs. You have been through a lot and it’s hard to make decisions on lower level things when you have larger things to consider.
> 
> Just a comment. Through my work, I have employed insights from a number of psychological learnings including behavioral economics, neurolinguistics, brain plasticity, etc. In working with one brilliant Ivy League brian scientist she explained that our brains only have so many “points” to spend on things that require discipline. After those are spent in a day it gets almost impossible to apply pure discipline to an action. For example, if you have a high stress day with marriage, job, chiid issues you will tend to be more likely to “cheat” on a healthy diet at the end of a day.
> 
> So, do NOT beat yourself up about wardrobe / bag decisions or even small nuance in weight when you’re fighting real life issues. No guilt. Your brain has reached max capacity. And, that is ok.
> 
> That being said, I think you nailed your casual shopping look! So, I don’t think you have anything to worry about.


This is so insightful and helpful! I still spend a lot on therapy and your wonderful advice is for free. It’s very interesting to read about saturation point for the brain. I love TPF for the friendship , encouragement and good advice I find here. And the bag chat! 

Your comments really resonate. I do work long hours in a very stressful job. My family life has its own complexities. I’m constantly tried from my medication and just getting by. My trauma although long ago was significant and, once retriggered, it consumed me. I’m so much better now but it still takes daily effort. Finding the joy is difficult at times and this pandemic does NOT help. Everyone’s lives are so much more restricted. I’m meant to be working on self-compassion so thanks for this helpful reminder that I’m doing all I can for now. To quote @More bags. I am enough (and I’m doing enough)!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> @More bags just wanted to say thanks for these suggestions, they helped me focus in on which bag is the right one. Fundamentally, I like handling my bags as much as possible, i.e. hand carry. And I prefer a medium sized bag for hand carry, so I think it will be the baby SDJ!
> 
> Here’s a mod shot with it hand held. Now I just have to wait one more week to buy it so that I fulfill one of my 2022 goals, which was imposing a two week minimum waiting period on any bags.
> 
> View attachment 5298569


Well done on making this choice. I can feel how the size works for you from the image. Beautiful mod shot. I love your boots with your jeans. The red works really well again both the dark and the neutral colours.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 10 bags
> 2) wear my scarves - 4 shawls and 6 scarves
> 
> In following the style conversations, elevating outfits, and wearing my scarves, here’s a dress/scarf/H horn pendant combo I wore to work from home on Friday.
> View attachment 5298591


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much for the excurse into brain functions. It´s very helpful! I was looking for an explanation why DS and I are failing with school work at the moment. He has a big grammar test coming. For the last two weeks we´ve been going through grammar boot camp at home every spare minute next to his normal school work and it does not seem to take him anywhere. He sits down to work, but his attention span is short and very quickly he will just fold- brain shutdown. He either stares into space, gets silly, cries or gets angry...
> I think my whole family is still very much affected by post Covid fatigue. Normal school work alone is a lot and this on top pushes the capacity. It´s too much for me, too. I´m always preparing work sheets and summaries, standing on tip-toes when will be the right moment to get him to study. For the last few nights I couldn´t sleep, because my head was full of grammar details- stuff I´m hopeless with. I can speak, I can write, but the theory??? DS came to a point where he shouted: "No fun anymore, nothing. I know I´m a failure!" (No, my boy, you are not!) Later he came to me asking could we get a t-shirt that says: "it´s too late to take me to the abortion clinic."
> The latter I know he considered a joke. Actually a good one. This kid has a very strange sense of humour, beyond his 12 years. And guts as he wanted me to actually make this shirt so he could wear it to school. Bad idea, I guess...  a while ago he turned a boring English exercise into the story of a dog planning and comitting suicide. He had great fun making up all the details. I had less fun with the very concerned teacher...


So I can definitely help with this one being that education is what I do. I often deal with stress and anxiety in children who do make these awful comments. It is so important that the school knows he’s feeling this way so I’m glad you are talking to them. It’s important to help him to recognise, express and, importantly, rebalance his emotions. 

The success of doing additional work at home can be very mixed. And here I don’t mean regular homework set for the whole class by the teacher but work set by the parent or a tutor for one child. For some children they will catch up and improve. For many others the very request from parents that they should do extra work can send the message that they are failing in some way. This message further erodes their self confidence and they learn less as a result both at home and also in school. They then experience a whole range of negative emotions. It’s a tricky ground to navigate unless the child is asking for help. 

Children do their best work first thing in the morning at school when they are fresh. As you say, by the time school finishes they are exhausted and need some down time. Learning works best when it is purposeful and fun. If you can find some Apps or games that reinforce the learning rather than worksheets it might be more enjoyable so you’d meet less resistance. 

Many families go through this very thing and I know how hard it is for you and your DS. Good luck.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 10 bags
> 2) wear my scarves - 4 shawls and 6 scarves
> 
> In following the style conversations, elevating outfits, and wearing my scarves, here’s a dress/scarf/H horn pendant combo I wore to work from home on Friday.
> View attachment 5298591


Well done on your usage stats. Your scarf is beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I relate to this so much. Pre-pandemic and pre-baby, BIG tote bags were my favorite and most-used bag style. I would carry EVERYTHING I needed for a full day of work, workouts, etc. Now I only go into the office maybe 1-2 times a week, and when I do, it's straight to the office and straight home - no more fitness classes or meeting up with people after work - so all these huge totes I have don't really get used anymore. I actually think that in normal times they could have been super useful for new mom life, but since I very rarely actually go anywhere, they're not serving that purpose either. My mid-sized bags get used more now for going into the office, and crossbody bags (which I never really used to like at all) are getting more use as I find them convenient to carry with baby when I don't want to schlep the whole diaper bag on the rare occasions we actually do leave the apartment. So much is in flux for me though with work and baby needs that I feel like what serves me now can change very quickly, but it's been really interesting to see my bag needs and preferences change so much, especially when I felt like those needs and preferences were pretty set in stone.





afroken said:


> This is a stunning bag and love your outfit too. I've seen a few SDJ here and there in-person but this one is no doubt my favourite that I've seen so far.
> 
> A few days ago I actually went into the office for the first time in a long time, and wore one of my mid sized bags. It felt so heavy! I used to wear these bags all the time pre-covid and walked around everywhere wearing them, and did not feel a thing. But now having WFH for so long and only carrying minimum essentials in crossbodies, I'm no longer used to carrying bigger bags. I gotta start carrying all those mid sized bags more, so that I can get used to the weight again!
> 
> Just finished reading through the entire thread. Congratulations on the arrival of your baby!  I'm 9 months late lol. I remember a year or so ago you had mentioned in the MM thread that you were expecting. I seem to remember that you had ordered a beautiful metallic teal Sabrina from MM a year or so before and I was drooling over it  do you still wear that bag now? Since you mentioned that your mid-sized bags are getting more use now with your new mom life.


Interesting that so many of us are finding the pandemic has change their bag usage in this way. I’m using my larger bags less even though I do go to work. Great to find the new purpose for them as baby bags! Creative usage is what it’s all about!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I love pink and shades can be very different. The Balenciaga is incredible and I like the silver hardware on it. I feel it’s vibe is similar to the Alexa. Carries crossbody or top handle. Not too structured. Worn casual or for going out. It’s a bit more edgy and I was really drawn. However, it’s definitely too small for me. If it were bigger I might have been tempted to save up for it. I searched to see if they do a bigger size that colour and they don’t which was very disappointing.
> 
> The Mini Alexa on the other hand is small but is slightly bigger than a Mulberry Lily and I know that size works for me.  Fits summer essentials: keys, long wallet, hand gel, hand cream cream or small sun screen, mask, sun glasses (without case) and a reusable tote bag. Yes, I’d prefer the full sized but this size would work. Modelled shot (not me)
> View attachment 5298710
> 
> 
> And this is the full sized (model not me) but it’s in patent leather. I like it but again I’m not sure I love it. The sheen feels just a bit like it makes the colour too much. I don’t generally go for patent bags.
> View attachment 5298711



The model shots are very helpful and agree 100% on pink with silver hardware. I’m very happy with gold HW most of the time, but a vivid pink can look SO GOOD with silver HW, it makes for a nice contrast.

I would probably pick the mini Alexa - I think it’s not too small and I also don’t do much patent in my bag choices.


----------



## doni

Wow, so many interesting posts to read with my morning coffee



cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much for the excurse into brain functions. It´s very helpful! I was looking for an explanation why DS and I are failing with school work at the moment. He has a big grammar test coming. For the last two weeks we´ve been going through grammar boot camp at home every spare minute next to his normal school work and it does not seem to take him anywhere. He sits down to work, but his attention span is short and very quickly he will just fold- brain shutdown. He either stares into space, gets silly, cries or gets angry...
> I think my whole family is still very much affected by post Covid fatigue. Normal school work alone is a lot and this on top pushes the capacity. It´s too much for me, too. I´m always preparing work sheets and summaries, standing on tip-toes when will be the right moment to get him to study. For the last few nights I couldn´t sleep, because my head was full of grammar details- stuff I´m hopeless with. I can speak, I can write, but the theory??? DS came to a point where he shouted: "No fun anymore, nothing. I know I´m a failure!" (No, my boy, you are not!) Later he came to me asking could we get a t-shirt that says: "it´s too late to take me to the abortion clinic."
> The latter I know he considered a joke. Actually a good one. This kid has a very strange sense of humour, beyond his 12 years. And guts as he wanted me to actually make this shirt so he could wear it to school. Bad idea, I guess...  a while ago he turned a boring English exercise into the story of a dog planning and comitting suicide. He had great fun making up all the details. I had less fun with the very concerned teacher...



Oh I LOVE your kid. He sounds so creative, fun, smart and what a struggle to protect such a precious child from the unrelented efforts of teachers to wear him down and crush him. I will never understand it…
I feel in Germany an issue is that they go from a very undemanding primary education to an extremely demanding secondary school, which also starts very early. And the victims of this are often boys who take a bit longer to mature. I’ve gone through the same thing with my boy. I feel like I am his last line of defense from a school which should be there to help him flourish and instead encourages failure. The good news is, it gets better. Your kid is obviously VERY smart, so the main and perhaps only thing you have to do is to keep his spirits high so that he survives and then he will come into his own.



Katinahat said:


> This is so insightful and helpful! I still spend a lot on therapy and your wonderful advice is for free. It’s very interesting to read about saturation point for the brain. I love TPF for the friendship , encouragement and good advice I find here. And the bag chat!
> 
> Your comments really resonate. I do work long hours in a very stressful job. My family life has its own complexities. I’m constantly tried from my medication and just getting by. My trauma although long ago was significant and, once retriggered, it consumed me. I’m so much better now but it still takes daily effort. Finding the joy is difficult at times and this pandemic does NOT help. Everyone’s lives are so much more restricted. I’m meant to be working on self-compassion so thanks for this helpful reminder that I’m doing all I can for now. To quote @More bags. I am enough (and I’m doing enough)!



We are not made to work long hours in stressful jobs… We don’t realize what that does to us in the long term. And specially women who then pile a up a million other commitments and obligations. I know very well how difficult it is, but if you could do something about that, other things in your life would fall into place.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> @Katinahat - I’m sending you tons of hugs. You have been through a lot and it’s hard to make decisions on lower level things when you have larger things to consider.
> 
> Just a comment. Through my work, I have employed insights from a number of psychological learnings including behavioral economics, neurolinguistics, brain plasticity, etc. In working with one brilliant Ivy League brian scientist she explained that our brains only have so many “points” to spend on things that require discipline. After those are spent in a day it gets almost impossible to apply pure discipline to an action. For example, if you have a high stress day with marriage, job, chiid issues you will tend to be more likely to “cheat” on a healthy diet at the end of a day.
> 
> So, do NOT beat yourself up about wardrobe / bag decisions or even small nuance in weight when you’re fighting real life issues. No guilt. Your brain has reached max capacity. And, that is ok.
> 
> That being said, I think you nailed your casual shopping look! So, I don’t think you have anything to worry about.
> 
> @More bags - Also sending you tons of hugs.
> 
> @ElainePG - I’m IN to supporting our pivots back to better dressing.   And any progress that moves a person to a happier place will be cause for celebration! This is hard. I need and appreciate support.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots - Oddly I feel more comfortable in my own skin now than I ever have. So I’m completely eschewing the trends to start hunting purely for what I love. New, old or vintage. So, I’m totally on board with your train of thought!
> 
> @ItsPurseonal - IMO, hard pass. I think this would end up shelf sitting in your closet based on what you like to wear. Enjoy looking at it and wait on “your” next bag to come.
> And, congrats on your rose gold shoes.


The “full brain” syndrome is so me. It’s amazing how much seems to go out the window the more mentally busy I am, even if it is subconsciously busy. And I honestly think the hormone shot I took to prepare for my hysterectomy/fibroid treatment next month made it worse, particularly when we were getting the house ready to sell. No wonder I felt overwhelmed/overloaded at points.


----------



## doni

Jereni said:


> @More bags just wanted to say thanks for these suggestions, they helped me focus in on which bag is the right one. Fundamentally, I like handling my bags as much as possible, i.e. hand carry. And I prefer a medium sized bag for hand carry, so I think it will be the baby SDJ!
> 
> Here’s a mod shot with it hand held. Now I just have to wait one more week to buy it so that I fulfill one of my 2022 goals, which was imposing a two week minimum waiting period on any bags.
> 
> View attachment 5298569



I LOVE this on you!



Sparkletastic said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot stand couscous or quinoa.  Really the only grain I can tolerate is the rare bowl of oatmeal. Maybe I can try cauliflower rice. I hope it’s not gummy / chewy like regular rice. But, I adore mushrooms, lentils, beans and chickpeas so I’ll consider those for replacements for the starchy options.
> 
> I made a delish “kitchen sink” soup today with all the left over bits and bobs in the fridge along with sole odds and ends from the freezer. Super yummy and no animal products.  I don’t intend to be vegetarian but I would like to limit animal products to 3 days a week or less.
> 
> @Jereni - That SDJ looks marvelous! You absolutely made the right choice.



What about other root vegetables to substitute potatoes? They tend to be much less starchy. There is sweet potatoes, that I find a bit too sweet, but I love celeriac and jerusalem artichokes. Then there are parsnips, turnips, kohlrabi… All these can be used as potatoes.
I like to just fill an oven dish with a variety of veggies including root vegetables, olive oil, salt, herbs… you can add lemon, and grated cheese or nutritional yeast, and roast in the oven. You can also mash them like mash potatoes (celeriac is delicious for this, mixed with parsnips), braise in oil or butter, cook them as chips or in a gratin…


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’ve decided to move to a much more plant based diet. We tend to eat healthfully but this will still be a big change.
> 
> My biggest hurdle is I really do *NOT* like the taste of grains (including breads, pastas and rice) and I’m not the biggest fan of white potatoes or corn. Yet, I find a lot of vegetarian/ vegan recipes replace the heartiness of meat with these items.
> 
> Any suggestions on types of cuisine (beyond salads) that are full of colorful veggies (yum) and no starchy stuff?


I make lasagna with thin slices of sauteed eggplant instead of noodles. DH loves it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Wear the bag #4-
Big ole crane in front of the Eiffel Tower, but yes, I brought her! She really is a great travel bag. Lightweight and n Courcheval and roomy in the 35 size.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Sparkletastic said:


> IMO, hard pass. I think this would end up shelf sitting in your closet based on what you like to wear. Enjoy looking at it and wait on “your” next bag to come.



You're right. The problem I am dealing with is that I have a ton of Saks gift cards so this bag would be "such a great deal" (like less than half price just taking into account my out of pocket $) and I'd feel less guilty about getting less wear out of it. I just hate holding onto the gift cards because: first, I am always worried I am going to lose them, and second, I exclusively save my Saks gift cards for Chanel because it's easier to stomach the prices, but I've convinced myself it's only a matter of time before they stop accepting gift cards as a form of purchase. But, I just got a new bag that I LOVE and want to enjoy. So, I think you're right. Pass and admire from afar!



Jereni said:


> You should totally pass…. on not jumping in the car this instant and driving directly to that mermaid beauty!!!
> 
> Lol - I love green bags, and I feel like Chanel does not do too many of them.



I also LOVE green bags. Every shade of green, but I am mostly drawn to olive, sage or taupe-greens. That said, my vert cypress K32 does go with a lot of my wardrobe (I think it looks really nice with warm cream and camel tones) and this color isn't _that_ far off but is definitely LOUD with the iridescence. I was thinking maybe I could get the WOC version because I LOVE the Chanel WOC but I already have an emerald green reissue WOC (posted here) which I prefer over the WOC version of this 22P color.

I found this color palette online from an interior designer (H&H Creative Home Design) and it's very representative of my wardrobe, besides the occasional classic b&w outfit. I do think I'd have a hard time styling this bag  so it's gonna have to be a pass... I think lol





ETA: Is there a "bags you're glad you passed on" thread?


----------



## DME

ItsPurseonal said:


> I just hate holding onto the gift cards because: first, I am always worried I am going to lose them, and second, I exclusively save my Saks gift cards for Chanel because it's easier to stomach the prices, but I've convinced myself it's only a matter of time before they stop accepting gift cards as a form of purchase.
> 
> ETA: Is there a "bags you're glad you passed on" thread?



I’m like this, too! Gift cards burn a hole in my pocket, so to speak. And in this crazy COVID climate we are still in, I’m always worried a store will announce bankruptcy/go out of business and I won’t be able to use those gift cards. It’s probably irrational of me, but I get where you’re coming from.

And you should start that thread! I actually just returned a bag yesterday (and bought another bag). My gut told me what to do with both and I didn’t listen, so some tips from others on how to get better at passing on bags/making better decisions the first time would come in handy, at least for me.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> The model shots are very helpful and agree 100% on pink with silver hardware. I’m very happy with gold HW most of the time, but a vivid pink can look SO GOOD with silver HW, it makes for a nice contrast.
> 
> I would probably pick the mini Alexa - I think it’s not too small and I also don’t do much patent in my bag choices.


Thanks for the advice @Jereni . I already have three lovely Coach pink bags too, including this one in a similar colour, so I’m pausing to think before rushing in. My jumper is even more vivid pink so the bag colour is slightly reduced in the photo!


----------



## Jereni

Use the bag challenge - this is one of my lesser used bags. Not because I don’t love it, but because it is such a _work _bag, and I always carried a big tote with my laptop so two totes felt like too much.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5298740
> 
> Wear the bag #4-
> Big ole crane in front of the Eiffel Tower, but yes, I brought her! She really is a great travel bag. Lightweight and n Courcheval and roomy in the 35 size.


Simply a stunning bag in a stunning location.


----------



## Katinahat

doni said:


> Wow, so many interesting posts to read with my morning coffee
> 
> We are not made to work long hours in stressful jobs… We don’t realize what that does to us in the long term. And specially women who then pile a up a million other commitments and obligations. I know very well how difficult it is, but if you could do something about that, other things in your life would fall into place.


You are very insightful. I love my job and helping families so that helps. But, this is something I need to focus on so it will be my goal for this week to leave for home earlier. As well as, use the bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge - this is one of my lesser used bags. Not because I don’t love it, but because it is such a _work _bag, and I always carried a big tote with my laptop so two totes felt like too much.
> 
> View attachment 5298860


Lovely bag in a cool neutral shade. Does it have double zips at the top?  Enjoy carrying it.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 10 bags
> 2) wear my scarves - 4 shawls and 6 scarves
> 
> In following the style conversations, elevating outfits, and wearing my scarves, here’s a dress/scarf/H horn pendant combo I wore to work from home on Friday.
> View attachment 5298591


Wow… that is a stunning look! I love the idea of "doubling up" by wearing a great pendant AND a great scarf. A two-for-one special!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Thanks! Totally agree. It’s the same pink as my long wallet. Very deep and just gorgeous.
> 
> I definitely have this problem! I was thinking just this as I left the store. I am usually ok when it’s clothes. I know I either don’t suit me or it doesn’t fit so I’m quick to return them but with bags it’s different. They all fit and I like them all!
> 
> I love pink and shades can be very different. The Balenciaga is incredible and I like the silver hardware on it. I feel it’s vibe is similar to the Alexa. Carries crossbody or top handle. Not too structured. Worn casual or for going out. It’s a bit more edgy and I was really drawn. However, it’s definitely too small for me. If it were bigger I might have been tempted to save up for it. I searched to see if they do a bigger size that colour and they don’t which was very disappointing.
> 
> The Mini Alexa on the other hand is small but is slightly bigger than a Mulberry Lily and I know that size works for me.  Fits summer essentials: keys, long wallet, hand gel, hand cream cream or small sun screen, mask, sun glasses (without case) and a reusable tote bag. Yes, I’d prefer the full sized but this size would work. Modelled shot (not me)
> View attachment 5298710
> 
> 
> And this is the full sized (model not me) but it’s in patent leather. I like it but again I’m not sure I love it. The sheen feels just a bit like it makes the colour too much. I don’t generally go for patent bags.
> View attachment 5298711


Just my opinion, but the Mini Alexa looks more elegant. If you could fit everything into it for summer, it might make a nice change from your full-sized Alexas. <enable>


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5298740
> 
> Wear the bag #4-
> Big ole crane in front of the Eiffel Tower, but yes, I brought her! She really is a great travel bag. Lightweight and n Courcheval and roomy in the 35 size.


Congrats! A gorgeous bag. Wear in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge - this is one of my lesser used bags. Not because I don’t love it, but because it is such a _work _bag, and I always carried a big tote with my laptop so two totes felt like too much.
> 
> View attachment 5298860


Love the color of this bag. And the monkey charm is such a cutie!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Thanks! Totally agree. It’s the same pink as my long wallet. Very deep and just gorgeous.
> 
> I definitely have this problem! I was thinking just this as I left the store. I am usually ok when it’s clothes. I know I either don’t suit me or it doesn’t fit so I’m quick to return them but with bags it’s different. They all fit and I like them all!
> 
> I love pink and shades can be very different. The Balenciaga is incredible and I like the silver hardware on it. I feel it’s vibe is similar to the Alexa. Carries crossbody or top handle. Not too structured. Worn casual or for going out. It’s a bit more edgy and I was really drawn. However, it’s definitely too small for me. If it were bigger I might have been tempted to save up for it. I searched to see if they do a bigger size that colour and they don’t which was very disappointing.
> 
> The Mini Alexa on the other hand is small but is slightly bigger than a Mulberry Lily and I know that size works for me.  Fits summer essentials: keys, long wallet, hand gel, hand cream cream or small sun screen, mask, sun glasses (without case) and a reusable tote bag. Yes, I’d prefer the full sized but this size would work. Modelled shot (not me)
> View attachment 5298710
> 
> 
> And this is the full sized (model not me) but it’s in patent leather. I like it but again I’m not sure I love it. The sheen feels just a bit like it makes the colour too much. I don’t generally go for patent bags.
> View attachment 5298711


I love the pebbled! I would be tempted to get that one. A year or so ago I made a goal to get the perfect fuchsia bag but once I found one I never stopped looking and have to stop myself from getting more.


----------



## whateve

doni said:


> I LOVE this on you!
> 
> 
> 
> What about other root vegetables to substitute potatoes? They tend to be much less starchy. There is sweet potatoes, that I find a bit too sweet, but I love celeriac and jerusalem artichokes. Then there are parsnips, turnips, kohlrabi… All these can be used as potatoes.
> I like to just fill an oven dish with a variety of veggies including root vegetables, olive oil, salt, herbs… you can add lemon, and grated cheese or nutritional yeast, and roast in the oven. You can also mash them like mash potatoes (celeriac is delicious for this, mixed with parsnips), braise in oil or butter, cook them as chips or in a gratin…


I love parsnips! My mom grew up being forced to eat turnips so she never cooked turnips or parsnips. I discovered them one day in a restaurant. Unfortunately I'm still the only one in my family who will eat them. I have a supply in the refrigerator but no stove or oven at the moment. 

On the other hand, I was forced to eat canned peas and lima beans. DH was too. We never fed those to our kids. I can eat fresh peas but I stay far away from lima beans.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I make lasagna with thin slices of sauteed eggplant instead of noodles. DH loves it!


I love eggplant! I wish DH did. I would definitely prefer lasagna made this way.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> This is so insightful and helpful! I still spend a lot on therapy and your wonderful advice is for free. It’s very interesting to read about saturation point for the brain. I love TPF for the friendship , encouragement and good advice I find here. And the bag chat!
> 
> Your comments really resonate. I do work long hours in a very stressful job. My family life has its own complexities. I’m constantly tried from my medication and just getting by. My trauma although long ago was significant and, once retriggered, it consumed me. I’m so much better now but it still takes daily effort. Finding the joy is difficult at times and this pandemic does NOT help. Everyone’s lives are so much more restricted. I’m meant to be working on self-compassion so thanks for this helpful reminder that I’m doing all I can for now. To quote @More bags. I am enough (and I’m doing enough)!


We’re all here for you @Katinahat. 2022 is going to be a great year.
Thanks for the shout out, kudos belong to @ElainePG who inspired many of us with her mantra! 


ElainePG said:


> My mantra for the year: *I have enough. I’ve done enough. I am enough*.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Looks fantastic!


Thank you @dcooney4! 


Katinahat said:


> Well done on your usage stats. Your scarf is beautiful!


Thank you @Katinahat!  


ElainePG said:


> Wow… that is a stunning look! I love the idea of "doubling up" by wearing a great pendant AND a great scarf. A two-for-one special!


Thanks @ElainePG


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I love parsnips! My mom grew up being forced to eat turnips so she never cooked turnips or parsnips. I discovered them one day in a restaurant. Unfortunately I'm still the only one in my family who will eat them. I have a supply in the refrigerator but no stove or oven at the moment.
> 
> On the other hand, I was forced to eat canned peas and lima beans. DH was too. We never fed those to our kids. I can eat fresh peas but I stay far away from lima beans.


Best wishes with your kitchen reno?


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5298740
> 
> Wear the bag #4-
> Big ole crane in front of the Eiffel Tower, but yes, I brought her! She really is a great travel bag. Lightweight and n Courcheval and roomy in the 35 size.


Great view and gorgeous bag. Have a spectacular trip!


Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge - this is one of my lesser used bags. Not because I don’t love it, but because it is such a _work _bag, and I always carried a big tote with my laptop so two totes felt like too much.
> 
> View attachment 5298860


Lovely bag and the monkey charm is adorable!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I love eggplant! I wish DH did. I would definitely prefer lasagna made this way.


My DH does not like eggplant either, but he really likes this. Maybe make it and don’t tell him, see if he likes it?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok, I have a dilemma…
Did not get an H leather appt for Monday, but can still try for Tues and Wed. Went in LV today, found a bag that spoke to me and maxi twilly. A navy Epi Neo Noe with mustard trim. I think it is not a typical bag I could just get anywhere. Here is the dilemma…while I was there, I saw a navy trench on a mannequin that stopped me in my tracks and tried it on. OMG! Like it was made for me and I look exactly the way I have always wanted/meant to look while wearing it. It is an updated but timeless classic, perfect weight for Atlanta winters.The dilemma part? It costs 3500 euros. I about fell out! But I can’t forget about it, it was just that perfect in style/fit. It would elevate everything I wear…a real statement piece but that does not overwhelm. I could justify this by pointing out that I would get a high CPW, more than from a bag the same price. I am perfectly happy passing on an H bag and the Neo Noe is much less than the budget I set. Both of these together are half the cost of a B or K. But it is still 3500 euros…more than I ever even ever considered spending on an item of clothing.

We are picking the bag up tomorrow…we only brought a pic of our passports and need the real thing. The SA is holding the coat too. What should I do? Would I be crazy to buy it? Should I look for a less expensive substitute, running the risk of not finding it?

Neither the bag nor the coat is on the US LV website….


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> So I can definitely help with this one being that education is what I do. I often deal with stress and anxiety in children who do make these awful comments. It is so important that the school knows he’s feeling this way so I’m glad you are talking to them. It’s important to help him to recognise, express and, importantly, rebalance his emotions.
> 
> The success of doing additional work at home can be very mixed. And here I don’t mean regular homework set for the whole class by the teacher but work set by the parent or a tutor for one child. For some children they will catch up and improve. For many others the very request from parents that they should do extra work can send the message that they are failing in some way. This message further erodes their self confidence and they learn less as a result both at home and also in school. They then experience a whole range of negative emotions. It’s a tricky ground to navigate unless the child is asking for help.
> 
> Children do their best work first thing in the morning at school when they are fresh. As you say, by the time school finishes they are exhausted and need some down time. Learning works best when it is purposeful and fun. If you can find some Apps or games that reinforce the learning rather than worksheets it might be more enjoyable so you’d meet less resistance.
> 
> Many families go through this very thing and I know how hard it is for you and your DS. Good luck.



Thank you so much for your reply and the encouragement! I appreciate the insight into the professional point of view!

Whether the teacher will acknowledge my message or reply is uncertain. He generally is not very communicative. We are in the former GDR. Most teachers´ mindset still is: "suck it up and perform". 

The additional work is not my choice, but the backlog from our Covid infection. While sick at home DS was expected to be homeschooled. Neither him nor me were physically capableof doing so. We were sick, not chilling lazily at home. 
A huge pile of grammar work remained untouched, but he is supposed to know it all for an upcoming exam. We can´t help but try to catch up now. 

Of course DS is terribly annoyed to lose his spare time and he hates to be reminded of the need to catch up. 

Haha, DS is a night person like I´ve been all my life- through and through. First thing at the morning at school he is dead to the world, even if he had a healthy night of sleep. The time this kid is productive is when everybody else is long asleep. Unfortunately we can´t do nightshifts on normal school days. When we are in homeschooling work is done in the middle of the night and very productively so. 

We tried several apps and games and he did not respond well. To him most fall into the category of "cringe".

What actually seems to work is "soft learning".
A professor back at uni introduced me to this magic tool. He was highly provocative. We either hated him or made fun of him. Classes were agitated and very loud. Everybody was free to leave. When the exam came up many of us noticed we had understood and memorized everything we were supposed to learn without ever having the intention to do so. I remember this wise man very fondly! 

So this afternoon instead of practising with another traditional cooking recipy work sheet (the topic today was operation description using the passive) I pulled out a box...  I´m no traditional cook! This made the task more accessible already. In the end we moved over to loud and messy. Frustratedly DS said: "kill me," and we did an operation description of smothering somebody with a pillow... I guess he will remember what to do now...

Our doors and fridge are covered with posters with all the facts to have a quick glimpse for reassurance.

Late last night/ early this morning we fought over a parts-of-speech worksheet and became very loud and messy very quickly. While shouting at me why he did not care whether which word was what and using lots of inappropriate words as examples he suddenly had all the right facts together! This morning he told me he had the feeling he understood something...

At least there is some sense of achievement!
We keep trying and hope for the exam to be over and get passed. Barely is all he needs. 
Thank-you for reminding me we are not the only family in this situation. It helps!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Best wishes with your kitchen reno?


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma…
> Did not get an H leather appt for Monday, but can still try for Tues and Wed. Went in LV today, found a bag that spoke to me and maxi twilly. A navy Epi Neo Noe with mustard trim. I think it is not a typical bag I could just get anywhere. Here is the dilemma…while I was there, I saw a navy trench on a mannequin that stopped me in my tracks and tried it on. OMG! Like it was made for me and I look exactly the way I have always wanted/meant to look wearing it. It is a updated but timeless classic, perfect weight for Atlanta winters.The dilemma part? It costs 3500 euros. I about fell out! But I can’t forget about it, it was as just that perfect style/fit. It would elevate everything I wear…a real statement piece but that does not overwhelm. I could justify this by pointing out that I would get a high CPW, more than from a bag the same price. I am perfectly happy passing in an H bag and the Neo Noe is much less than the budget I set. Both of these together are half the cost of a B or K. But it is still 3500 euros…more than I ever even ever considered spending on an item of clothing.
> 
> We are picking the bag up tomorrow…we only brought a pic of our passports and need the real thing. The SA is holding the coat too. What should I do? Would I be crazy to buy it? Should I look for a less expensive substitute, running the risk of not finding it?
> 
> Neither the bag nor the coat is on the US LV website….


I'm no help! With the feeling you got from that coat, I would get it! Besides being the perfect trench for you, it would also be a nice souvenir of your trip.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

doni said:


> Wow, so many interesting posts to read with my morning coffee
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I LOVE your kid. He sounds so creative, fun, smart and what a struggle to protect such a precious child from the unrelented efforts of teachers to wear him down and crush him. I will never understand it…
> I feel in Germany an issue is that they go from a very undemanding primary education to an extremely demanding secondary school, which also starts very early. And the victims of this are often boys who take a bit longer to mature. I’ve gone through the same thing with my boy. I feel like I am his last line of defense from a school which should be there to help him flourish and instead encourages failure. The good news is, it gets better. Your kid is obviously VERY smart, so the main and perhaps only thing you have to do is to keep his spirits high so that he survives and then he will come into his own.



Aww, thank-you! I can´t tell him, because he would kill me did he know I was discussing him on here...  Your perception of the German school system is spot on. Primary school was nothing. The second he entered secondary school the expectations were suddenly high. Being in the former GDR doesn´t help, either. People here still have a very peculiar mindset. Keep the kids at school as long as possible, put them into after school sitting...  make them function. 

I´m absolutely with you re the last line of defense! At school he is out in the jungle, being the odd one. At home is his safe heaven! Flourishing and encouragement aren´t a topic at school. Keep the personality low...

Hopefully it´ll get better! With my older son who is now grown up it got better. He went to school in "the west", failed big time at the "Gymnasium", then changed schools to "Realschule" and suddenly everything was fine.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma…
> Did not get an H leather appt for Monday, but can still try for Tues and Wed. Went in LV today, found a bag that spoke to me and maxi twilly. A navy Epi Neo Noe with mustard trim. I think it is not a typical bag I could just get anywhere. Here is the dilemma…while I was there, I saw a navy trench on a mannequin that stopped me in my tracks and tried it on. OMG! Like it was made for me and I look exactly the way I have always wanted/meant to look while wearing it. It is an updated but timeless classic, perfect weight for Atlanta winters.The dilemma part? It costs 3500 euros. I about fell out! But I can’t forget about it, it was just that perfect in style/fit. It would elevate everything I wear…a real statement piece but that does not overwhelm. I could justify this by pointing out that I would get a high CPW, more than from a bag the same price. I am perfectly happy passing on an H bag and the Neo Noe is much less than the budget I set. Both of these together are half the cost of a B or K. But it is still 3500 euros…more than I ever even ever considered spending on an item of clothing.
> 
> We are picking the bag up tomorrow…we only brought a pic of our passports and need the real thing. The SA is holding the coat too. What should I do? Would I be crazy to buy it? Should I look for a less expensive substitute, running the risk of not finding it?
> 
> Neither the bag nor the coat is on the US LV website….



I feel the joy the coat sparks for you and intuitively say: buy it! It sounds like the perfect forever coat. You can wear it and elevate any outfit, it will be the perfect backdrop for any nice handbag. To me this sounds like the perfect special once in a lifetime in Paris purchase. The price is steep, yes, but would you cringe when it was the price of a handbag? Just what my belly says....


----------



## 880

ItsPurseonal said:


> Already questioning my goals after seeing this photo from Nat in the stock thread...
> 
> I wear mostly warm earthy neutrals so cooler tones don't work as well for me but WOW this is a showstopper. I should pass, right...?
> 
> View attachment 5298263


This is stunning! Wow!

sorry, did you want us to enable or dissuade?


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma…
> Did not get an H leather appt for Monday, but can still try for Tues and Wed. Went in LV today, found a bag that spoke to me and maxi twilly. A navy Epi Neo Noe with mustard trim. I think it is not a typical bag I could just get anywhere. Here is the dilemma…while I was there, I saw a navy trench on a mannequin that stopped me in my tracks and tried it on. OMG! Like it was made for me and I look exactly the way I have always wanted/meant to look while wearing it. It is an updated but timeless classic, perfect weight for Atlanta winters.The dilemma part? It costs 3500 euros. I about fell out! But I can’t forget about it, it was just that perfect in style/fit. It would elevate everything I wear…a real statement piece but that does not overwhelm. I could justify this by pointing out that I would get a high CPW, more than from a bag the same price. I am perfectly happy passing on an H bag and the Neo Noe is much less than the budget I set. Both of these together are half the cost of a B or K. But it is still 3500 euros…more than I ever even ever considered spending on an item of clothing.
> 
> We are picking the bag up tomorrow…we only brought a pic of our passports and need the real thing. The SA is holding the coat too. What should I do? Would I be crazy to buy it? Should I look for a less expensive substitute, running the risk of not finding it?
> 
> Neither the bag nor the coat is on the US LV website….


As I always tend to say, if you can afford it, you adore it _and_ you’ll wear it, it’s a no brainer. Buy it.

You have nice bags. Extend luxury across categories in your wardrobe. This POV is why my bag shopping has (relatively speaking) slowed. I want my clothes to feel as luxe as my bags and jewelry do so I’ve refocused.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma…
> Did not get an H leather appt for Monday, but can still try for Tues and Wed. Went in LV today, found a bag that spoke to me and maxi twilly. A navy Epi Neo Noe with mustard trim. I think it is not a typical bag I could just get anywhere. Here is the dilemma…while I was there, I saw a navy trench on a mannequin that stopped me in my tracks and tried it on. OMG! Like it was made for me and I look exactly the way I have always wanted/meant to look while wearing it. It is an updated but timeless classic, perfect weight for Atlanta winters.The dilemma part? It costs 3500 euros. I about fell out! But I can’t forget about it, it was just that perfect in style/fit. It would elevate everything I wear…a real statement piece but that does not overwhelm. I could justify this by pointing out that I would get a high CPW, more than from a bag the same price. I am perfectly happy passing on an H bag and the Neo Noe is much less than the budget I set. Both of these together are half the cost of a B or K. But it is still 3500 euros…more than I ever even ever considered spending on an item of clothing.
> 
> We are picking the bag up tomorrow…we only brought a pic of our passports and need the real thing. The SA is holding the coat too. What should I do? Would I be crazy to buy it? Should I look for a less expensive substitute, running the risk of not finding it?
> 
> Neither the bag nor the coat is on the US LV website….


Buy the perfect trench bc you love it; bc it elevates everything you wear; and, bc it makes you look and feel amazing . It sounds perfect. RTW can last many years and bring more joy than a bag. Note: you will get VAT back (easiest method is via CC) and have to declare upon return  (first 800 USD is free), and typically French luxury companies charge far less in France than the US. Buy what brings you joy 

Plus, honestly, you already have H bags, and it’s not exactly hard to get another one. I have a feeling if you pass on this trench, you may never see it again bc it may not be released foe the US market.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma…
> Did not get an H leather appt for Monday, but can still try for Tues and Wed. Went in LV today, found a bag that spoke to me and maxi twilly. A navy Epi Neo Noe with mustard trim. I think it is not a typical bag I could just get anywhere. Here is the dilemma…while I was there, I saw a navy trench on a mannequin that stopped me in my tracks and tried it on. OMG! Like it was made for me and I look exactly the way I have always wanted/meant to look while wearing it. It is an updated but timeless classic, perfect weight for Atlanta winters.The dilemma part? It costs 3500 euros. I about fell out! But I can’t forget about it, it was just that perfect in style/fit. It would elevate everything I wear…a real statement piece but that does not overwhelm. I could justify this by pointing out that I would get a high CPW, more than from a bag the same price. I am perfectly happy passing on an H bag and the Neo Noe is much less than the budget I set. Both of these together are half the cost of a B or K. But it is still 3500 euros…more than I ever even ever considered spending on an item of clothing.
> 
> We are picking the bag up tomorrow…we only brought a pic of our passports and need the real thing. The SA is holding the coat too. What should I do? Would I be crazy to buy it? Should I look for a less expensive substitute, running the risk of not finding it?
> 
> Neither the bag nor the coat is on the US LV website….



The way you talk about this coat, I vote for you to get it. I think you'll regret it if you don't. I'm guessing you'll be able to get a B or K you love in the future easier than getting this coat in the future. Excited to see a pic of this exception coat!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much for your reply and the encouragement! I appreciate the insight into the professional point of view!
> 
> Whether the teacher will acknowledge my message or reply is uncertain. He generally is not very communicative. We are in the former GDR. Most teachers´ mindset still is: "suck it up and perform".
> 
> The additional work is not my choice, but the backlog from our Covid infection. While sick at home DS was expected to be homeschooled. Neither him nor me were physically capableof doing so. We were sick, not chilling lazily at home.
> A huge pile of grammar work remained untouched, but he is supposed to know it all for an upcoming exam. We can´t help but try to catch up now.
> 
> Of course DS is terribly annoyed to lose his spare time and he hates to be reminded of the need to catch up.
> 
> Haha, DS is a night person like I´ve been all my life- through and through. First thing at the morning at school he is dead to the world, even if he had a healthy night of sleep. The time this kid is productive is when everybody else is long asleep. Unfortunately we can´t do nightshifts on normal school days. When we are in homeschooling work is done in the middle of the night and very productively so.
> 
> We tried several apps and games and he did not respond well. To him most fall into the category of "cringe".
> 
> What actually seems to work is "soft learning".
> A professor back at uni introduced me to this magic tool. He was highly provocative. We either hated him or made fun of him. Classes were agitated and very loud. Everybody was free to leave. When the exam came up many of us noticed we had understood and memorized everything we were supposed to learn without ever having the intention to do so. I remember this wise man very fondly!
> 
> So this afternoon instead of practising with another traditional cooking recipy work sheet (the topic today was operation description using the passive) I pulled out a box...  I´m no traditional cook! This made the task more accessible already. In the end we moved over to loud and messy. Frustratedly DS said: "kill me," and we did an operation description of smothering somebody with a pillow... I guess he will remember what to do now...
> 
> Our doors and fridge are covered with posters with all the facts to have a quick glimpse for reassurance.
> 
> Late last night/ early this morning we fought over a parts-of-speech worksheet and became very loud and messy very quickly. While shouting at me why he did not care whether which word was what and using lots of inappropriate words as examples he suddenly had all the right facts together! This morning he told me he had the feeling he understood something...
> 
> At least there is some sense of achievement!
> We keep trying and hope for the exam to be over and get passed. Barely is all he needs.
> Thank-you for reminding me we are not the only family in this situation. It helps!


@cowgirlsboots, this sounds a lot like my DH, who was eventually diagnosed with adult ADHD at age 40


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> We’re all here for you @Katinahat. 2022 is going to be a great year.
> Thanks for the shout out, kudos belong to @ElainePG who inspired many of us with her mantra!


Thanks for the support @More bags and thanks for the mantra @ElainePG Its perfect!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much for your reply and the encouragement! I appreciate the insight into the professional point of view!
> 
> Whether the teacher will acknowledge my message or reply is uncertain. He generally is not very communicative. We are in the former GDR. Most teachers´ mindset still is: "suck it up and perform".
> 
> The additional work is not my choice, but the backlog from our Covid infection. While sick at home DS was expected to be homeschooled. Neither him nor me were physically capableof doing so. We were sick, not chilling lazily at home.
> A huge pile of grammar work remained untouched, but he is supposed to know it all for an upcoming exam. We can´t help but try to catch up now.
> 
> Of course DS is terribly annoyed to lose his spare time and he hates to be reminded of the need to catch up.
> 
> Haha, DS is a night person like I´ve been all my life- through and through. First thing at the morning at school he is dead to the world, even if he had a healthy night of sleep. The time this kid is productive is when everybody else is long asleep. Unfortunately we can´t do nightshifts on normal school days. When we are in homeschooling work is done in the middle of the night and very productively so.
> 
> We tried several apps and games and he did not respond well. To him most fall into the category of "cringe".
> 
> What actually seems to work is "soft learning".
> A professor back at uni introduced me to this magic tool. He was highly provocative. We either hated him or made fun of him. Classes were agitated and very loud. Everybody was free to leave. When the exam came up many of us noticed we had understood and memorized everything we were supposed to learn without ever having the intention to do so. I remember this wise man very fondly!
> 
> So this afternoon instead of practising with another traditional cooking recipy work sheet (the topic today was operation description using the passive) I pulled out a box...  I´m no traditional cook! This made the task more accessible already. In the end we moved over to loud and messy. Frustratedly DS said: "kill me," and we did an operation description of smothering somebody with a pillow... I guess he will remember what to do now...
> 
> Our doors and fridge are covered with posters with all the facts to have a quick glimpse for reassurance.
> 
> Late last night/ early this morning we fought over a parts-of-speech worksheet and became very loud and messy very quickly. While shouting at me why he did not care whether which word was what and using lots of inappropriate words as examples he suddenly had all the right facts together! This morning he told me he had the feeling he understood something...
> 
> At least there is some sense of achievement!
> We keep trying and hope for the exam to be over and get passed. Barely is all he needs.
> Thank-you for reminding me we are not the only family in this situation. It helps!


You are clearly the most incredible mum. Covid times are so hard. Well done and good luck for you both with all this. Your boy sounds like a wonderful character.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma…
> Did not get an H leather appt for Monday, but can still try for Tues and Wed. Went in LV today, found a bag that spoke to me and maxi twilly. A navy Epi Neo Noe with mustard trim. I think it is not a typical bag I could just get anywhere. Here is the dilemma…while I was there, I saw a navy trench on a mannequin that stopped me in my tracks and tried it on. OMG! Like it was made for me and I look exactly the way I have always wanted/meant to look while wearing it. It is an updated but timeless classic, perfect weight for Atlanta winters.The dilemma part? It costs 3500 euros. I about fell out! But I can’t forget about it, it was just that perfect in style/fit. It would elevate everything I wear…a real statement piece but that does not overwhelm. I could justify this by pointing out that I would get a high CPW, more than from a bag the same price. I am perfectly happy passing on an H bag and the Neo Noe is much less than the budget I set. Both of these together are half the cost of a B or K. But it is still 3500 euros…more than I ever even ever considered spending on an item of clothing.
> 
> We are picking the bag up tomorrow…we only brought a pic of our passports and need the real thing. The SA is holding the coat too. What should I do? Would I be crazy to buy it? Should I look for a less expensive substitute, running the risk of not finding it?
> 
> Neither the bag nor the coat is on the US LV website….


I’m another vote for buy the coat. It really does sound like it is love at first sight. If it looks amazing, you can afford it and you love it then you’ll always regret it if you leave it in Paris. I know you had a different plan but this sounds too good to be missed. Good luck making your mind up.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> You are clearly the most incredible mum. Covid times are so hard. Well done and good luck for you both with all this. Your boy sounds like a wonderful character.



Thank-you so much! Honestly, I´m not that good a mum. I´m too old to have a young child and resort to "laisser faire" far too often, treating him an equal and lacking in structure. I made lots of mistakes with my younger 3 who are meanwhile grown up. With this last child of mine I´m often trying to make up for mistakes in the past, probably making more...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> @cowgirlsboots - We balance out the universe. LOL! The texture of pasta (or rice or most breads) makes me



Haha, we do! The textures of lots of vegetables make me gag...  and jam with complete fruit in it is impossible for me to eat...



Katinahat said:


> I am enough (and I’m doing enough)!


This mantra is everything!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’m another vote for buy the coat. It really does sound like it is love at first sight. If it looks amazing, you can afford it and you love it then you’ll always regret it if you leave it in Paris. I know you had a different plan but this sounds too good to be missed. Good luck making your mind up.


Plus it´s so rare to find a coat that fits as if it was tailor made for you! 

With good care a coat will last you ages- I mean all my coats are decades old, only one is designer, the rest is good household quality, what people used to buy when they bought a coat to last. All of them are in great shape. This really is the proof that a classic quality coat is a companion for life!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma…
> Did not get an H leather appt for Monday, but can still try for Tues and Wed. Went in LV today, found a bag that spoke to me and maxi twilly. A navy Epi Neo Noe with mustard trim. I think it is not a typical bag I could just get anywhere. Here is the dilemma…while I was there, I saw a navy trench on a mannequin that stopped me in my tracks and tried it on. OMG! Like it was made for me and I look exactly the way I have always wanted/meant to look while wearing it. It is an updated but timeless classic, perfect weight for Atlanta winters.The dilemma part? It costs 3500 euros. I about fell out! But I can’t forget about it, it was just that perfect in style/fit. It would elevate everything I wear…a real statement piece but that does not overwhelm. I could justify this by pointing out that I would get a high CPW, more than from a bag the same price. I am perfectly happy passing on an H bag and the Neo Noe is much less than the budget I set. Both of these together are half the cost of a B or K. But it is still 3500 euros…more than I ever even ever considered spending on an item of clothing.
> 
> We are picking the bag up tomorrow…we only brought a pic of our passports and need the real thing. The SA is holding the coat too. What should I do? Would I be crazy to buy it? Should I look for a less expensive substitute, running the risk of not finding it?
> 
> Neither the bag nor the coat is on the US LV website….


Sounds like it was love at first sight with the coat, @BowieFan1971.  I agree with everyone here, and am also voting to get the coat.  It sounds like a timeless classic that you can wear for many years to come, and you will get years of enjoyment out of it.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve made a decision of my own. Nothing like as wonderful as yours @BowieFan1971 . 

Despite loving it, I didn’t buy the pink Mini Alexa in Mulberry yesterday because it wasn’t why I went in. Plus I’d just bought the Coach Maddison in pink and they are a similar size. 

I still had all the packaging, and hadn’t used it, so I’ve boxed the Maddison up to return and ordered the Mini Alexa! The Maddison is lovely but it just didn’t give me the same tingle. 

My Alexa’s are my favourite bags. The mini in pink has my heart singing with joy. The colour is incredible. I’m so excited and can’t wait for it to arrive.


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’ve decided to move to a much more plant based diet. We tend to eat healthfully but this will still be a big change.
> 
> My biggest hurdle is I really do *NOT* like the taste of grains (including breads, pastas and rice) and I’m not the biggest fan of white potatoes or corn. Yet, I find a lot of vegetarian/ vegan recipes replace the heartiness of meat with these items.
> 
> Any suggestions on types of cuisine (beyond salads) that are full of colorful veggies (yum) and no starchy stuff?



Have you spiralized cucumbers? They make great noodle substitutes for pastas!


----------



## doni

@BowieFan1971 , is this it?




I am with @880 , quality ready to wear can lasts a lifetime and as long as a handbag. Plus good outwear does elevate any look because, unlike handbags, you can hide anything inside and still look fabulous.
Perhaps to be sure of your purchase pass by Burberrys on your way to LV and try on one of their classic trenches and then you will know even more.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma…
> Did not get an H leather appt for Monday, but can still try for Tues and Wed. Went in LV today, found a bag that spoke to me and maxi twilly. A navy Epi Neo Noe with mustard trim. I think it is not a typical bag I could just get anywhere. Here is the dilemma…while I was there, I saw a navy trench on a mannequin that stopped me in my tracks and tried it on. OMG! Like it was made for me and I look exactly the way I have always wanted/meant to look while wearing it. It is an updated but timeless classic, perfect weight for Atlanta winters.The dilemma part? It costs 3500 euros. I about fell out! But I can’t forget about it, it was just that perfect in style/fit. It would elevate everything I wear…a real statement piece but that does not overwhelm. I could justify this by pointing out that I would get a high CPW, more than from a bag the same price. I am perfectly happy passing on an H bag and the Neo Noe is much less than the budget I set. Both of these together are half the cost of a B or K. But it is still 3500 euros…more than I ever even ever considered spending on an item of clothing.
> 
> We are picking the bag up tomorrow…we only brought a pic of our passports and need the real thing. The SA is holding the coat too. What should I do? Would I be crazy to buy it? Should I look for a less expensive substitute, running the risk of not finding it?
> 
> Neither the bag nor the coat is on the US LV website….



Get it, get it… Honestly it’s clear it sparks joy. And you also found a bag, so now you will have TWO very special Paris items. And I feel like the coat will be even more special because you weren’t planning on it, but it jumped off that mannequin and said TAKE ME NOW BowieFan1971 !!!


----------



## doni

Katinahat said:


> I’ve made a decision of my own. Nothing like as wonderful as yours @BowieFan1971 .
> 
> Despite loving it, I didn’t buy the pink Mini Alexa in Mulberry yesterday because it wasn’t why I went in. Plus I’d just bought the Coach Maddison in pink and they are a similar size.
> 
> I still had all the packaging, and hadn’t used it, so I’ve boxed the Maddison up to return and ordered the Mini Alexa! The Maddison is lovely but it just didn’t give me the same tingle.
> 
> My Alexa’s are my favourite bags. The mini in pink has my heart singing with joy. The colour is incredible. I’m so excited and can’t wait for it to arrive.


Great decision! You should always go with what makes your heart sing.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

lill_canele said:


> Have you spiralized cucumbers? They make great noodle substitutes for pastas!


I've never tried this but spiralized zucchini is also a pasta substitute, I believe.
@Sparkletastic, I haven't caught up on all the posts yet, but I think you mentioned disliking the sticky texture of rice, and wanted to ask if you have tried basmati rice?  The texture is usually less chewy.  I usually cook it in the rice cooker and if you are careful with the proportion of water added, it doesn't get clumpy or sticky.
@BowieFan1971, when you are back, I would love the recipe of your eggplant dish. 
@Katinahat, good decision on the Alexa!  I could tell from your posts that you really loved the pink Alexa after your visit to the stores.   Enjoy, and looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> @BowieFan1971 , is this it?
> 
> View attachment 5299195
> 
> 
> I am with @880 , quality ready to wear can lasts a lifetime and as long as a handbag. Plus good outwear does elevate any look because, unlike handbags, you can hide anything inside and still look fabulous.
> Perhaps to be sure of your purchase pass by Burberrys on your way to LV and try on one of their classic trenches and then you will know even more.


That’s it!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I’ve made a decision of my own. Nothing like as wonderful as yours @BowieFan1971 .
> 
> Despite loving it, I didn’t buy the pink Mini Alexa in Mulberry yesterday because it wasn’t why I went in. Plus I’d just bought the Coach Maddison in pink and they are a similar size.
> 
> I still had all the packaging, and hadn’t used it, so I’ve boxed the Maddison up to return and ordered the Mini Alexa! The Maddison is lovely but it just didn’t give me the same tingle.
> 
> My Alexa’s are my favourite bags. The mini in pink has my heart singing with joy. The colour is incredible. I’m so excited and can’t wait for it to arrive.



YEY!!!! I’m so excited for you!!! It’s truly gorgeous and I agree it has a little more zing than the Coach bag (tho of course that was lovely too).

I actually always think it’s nice when a purchase leads you to the _right _purchase, especially if you can still return.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s it!


Well found @doni ! It’s fabulous @BowieFan1971 , really stylish and elegant. No wonder you’re in love with it!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I’ve made a decision of my own. Nothing like as wonderful as yours @BowieFan1971 .
> 
> Despite loving it, I didn’t buy the pink Mini Alexa in Mulberry yesterday because it wasn’t why I went in. Plus I’d just bought the Coach Maddison in pink and they are a similar size.
> 
> I still had all the packaging, and hadn’t used it, so I’ve boxed the Maddison up to return and ordered the Mini Alexa! The Maddison is lovely but it just didn’t give me the same tingle.
> 
> My Alexa’s are my favourite bags. The mini in pink has my heart singing with joy. The colour is incredible. I’m so excited and can’t wait for it to arrive.


I'm excited for you!


----------



## Jereni

I’m going to quote @Sparkletastic from up thread and say that I want the event, the friends, and the lifestyle in which I would wear this bag. That is all.


----------



## lill_canele

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I've never tried this but spiralized zucchini is also a pasta substitute, I believe.
> @Sparkletastic, I haven't caught up on all the posts yet, but I think you mentioned disliking the sticky texture of rice, and wanted to ask if you have tried basmati rice?  I usually cook it in the rice cooker and if you are careful with the proportion of water added, it doesn't get clumpy or sticky.
> @BowieFan1971, when you are back, I would love the recipe of your eggplant dish.
> @Katinahat, good decision on the Alexa!  I could tell from your posts that you really loved the pink Alexa after your visit to the stores.   Enjoy, and looking forward to pictures.



Ah yes! Zucchini is great!   It has a little more substance than cucumbers.


----------



## thebattagirl

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 10 bags
> 2) wear my scarves - 4 shawls and 6 scarves
> 
> In following the style conversations, elevating outfits, and wearing my scarves, here’s a dress/scarf/H horn pendant combo I wore to work from home on Friday.
> View attachment 5298591


Love this!


----------



## Sparkletastic

lill_canele said:


> Have you spiralized cucumbers? They make great noodle substitutes for pastas!


I’ve spiralized zucchini forever.   When I cook “pasta”, I make the sauce / topping and put it over pasta for family and over spiralized zucchini, or pasta made from hearts of palm or seaweed for me. Yum!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I've never tried this but spiralized zucchini is also a pasta substitute, I believe.
> @Sparkletastic, I haven't caught up on all the posts yet, but I think you mentioned disliking the sticky texture of rice, and wanted to ask if you have tried basmati rice?  The texture is usually less chewy.  I usually cook it in the rice cooker and if you are careful with the proportion of water added, it doesn't get clumpy or sticky.
> @BowieFan1971, when you are back, I would love the recipe of your eggplant dish.
> @Katinahat, good decision on the Alexa!  I could tell from your posts that you really loved the pink Alexa after your visit to the stores.   Enjoy, and looking forward to pictures.


I really hate all rice and almost all grains regardless of texture - that’s not movable. They taste like eating nothing to me.  I think I’ll lean into what I know - zucchini, lentis, peas, beans and try out the eggplant suggestions.  @BowieFan1971, I’d love the eggplant lasagna recipe too! I just really prefer the taste of veggies.

Interestingly, since my neurosurgery, desserts taste horrendous.  They’re cloying and “empty” tasting. Made me sad when I couldn’t enjoy my favorite lemon tarts. I’m trying to be glad that I still really love fruit but it’s frustrating.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Just bought this for pesto pasta. I’m hoping the chickpeas give the rotini flavor.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s it!



It's fantastic!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Just bought this for pesto pasta. I’m hoping the chickpeas give the rotini flavor.
> View attachment 5299298


How do feel about gnocchi?


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> How do feel about gnocchi?


Absolutely no.  My brain tastes them as gummy, doughy bugs. Just consider my aversion to grains similar to people who don’t like veggies or meat - I _really_ just don’t like them. The only time I like grains is in our family macaroni and cheese recipe and sometimes warm buttered rolls. And, since grains don’t have a unique nutritional value, I’m never going to force myself to eat them. 

I typically eat mostly vegetables and animal protein (fish, seafood, poultry and lamb) and for health reasons (more Mr S than me) am trying to move from the latter as much as practical.  So, I want to adapt vegetarian / vegan recipes without suffering through eating grains.


----------



## Narnanz

Sparkletastic said:


> Absolutely no.  My brain tastes them as gummy, doughy bugs. Just consider my aversion to grains similar to people who don’t like veggies or meat - I _really_ just don’t like them. The only time I like grains is in our family macaroni and cheese recipe and sometimes warm buttered rolls. And, since grains don’t have a unique nutritional value, I’m never going to force myself to eat them.
> 
> I typically eat mostly vegetables and animal protein (fish, seafood, poultry and lamb) and for health reasons (more Mr S than me) am trying to move from the latter as much as practical.  So, I want to adapt vegetarian / vegan recipes without suffering through eating grains.


You could always after boiling them, coat them in spiralina or something like that and quickly fry them up a bit to make them crunchy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Silly moment. I think I mentioned I want to do a small fashion themed Christmas tree in my home office. Well, I bought some ornaments on eBay and am on the hunt for more. I can’t wait to see how the tree turns out this December.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Absolutely no.  My brain tastes them as gummy, doughy bugs. Just consider my aversion to grains similar to people who don’t like veggies or meat - I _really_ just don’t like them. The only time I like grains is in our family macaroni and cheese recipe and sometimes warm buttered rolls. And, since grains don’t have a unique nutritional value, I’m never going to force myself to eat them.
> 
> I typically eat mostly vegetables and animal protein (fish, seafood, poultry and lamb) and for health reasons (more Mr S than me) am trying to move from those as much as practical.  So, I want to adapt vegetarian / vegan recipes without suffering through eating grains.


As a person who has been pre-diabetic, I will never give up animal protein. If you are trying to limit carbs, meat is the easiest way to do that. I don't like rice or potatoes much, never have, but now I avoid them even more due to the carbs. There are still ways you can cook rice or potatoes that tempt me though.

It is hard to eat out when you are trying to limit certain kinds of foods.

How wonderful that you naturally are drawn to foods that are good for you! I can give up pasta fairly easily because I like the sauces more than the noodles, but bread and baked goods are incredibly tempting to me.

Usually dried beans are substituted for meat protein in vegetarian recipes.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> You could always after boiling them, coat them in spiralina or something like that and quickly fry them up a bit to make them crunchy.


There is a restaurant near me that makes fried ravioli. I love them.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Narnanz said:


> You could always after boiling them, coat them in spiralina or something like that and quickly fry them up a bit to make them crunchy.


No. I don’t want disguised pasta. I don’t want grains in any form. But, thanks.


whateve said:


> As a person who has been pre-diabetic, I will never give up animal protein. If you are trying to limit carbs, meat is the easiest way to do that. I don't like rice or potatoes much, never have, but now I avoid them even more due to the carbs. There are still ways you can cook rice or potatoes that tempt me though.
> 
> How wonderful that you naturally are drawn to foods that are good for you! I can give up pasta fairly easily because I like the sauces more than the noodles, but bread and baked goods are incredibly tempting to me.
> 
> Usually dried beans are substituted for meat protein in vegetarian recipes.


Yep. And THAT is the issue. I like animal protein and I have found my plant heavy Paleo diet to work well for my health and taste buds. And, I have family members with weight induced diabetes.

I’m trying to deal with Mr. S’s genetic high blood pressure and cholesterol issues (he’s in his ideal weight range and works out). Hence me scrambling for recipes.

But, yes, I know I’m lucky I tend to crave veggies and lean protein.  Everyone just has different taste buds.

I don’t want to hijack the thread so we can move on.  Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> No. I don’t want disguised pasta. I don’t want grains in any form. But, thanks.
> Yep. And THAT is the issue. I like animal protein and I have found my plant heavy Paleo diet to work well for my health and taste buds. And, I have family members with weight induced diabetes.
> 
> I’m trying to deal with Mr. S’s genetic high blood pressure and cholesterol issues (he’s in his ideal weight range and works out). Hence me scrambling for recipes.
> 
> But, yes, I know I’m lucky I tend to crave veggies and lean protein.  Everyone just has different taste buds.
> 
> I don’t want to hijack the thread so we can move on.  Thanks for all the suggestions.


If you like crunchy tacos, I make thrm with lentils instead of ground beef. Just add the taco seasoning to the cooking water for the lentils (use red ones for the texture) and it is an excellent dupe. The crunch provides texture. I also add lentils to my chili along with black beans and ground chicken… more flavor than turkey, can’t tell it’s not beef especially hitting it with some lime juice snd garlic while browning it. You could always skip the ground chicken.

Don’t forger stir fry made with peanuts or cashews, lots of meaty mushrooms like ****ake or portobello. Buy cauliflower rice (you can get it frozen) or just go without and serve as is. I love a little sweet chili sauce smeared over a sauteed until crispy on the outside veggie burger.

And to keep it high protein but low cholesterol, don’t forget fish! Pecan crusted trout, salmon, cod…all have a meatier texture. Especially cod.


----------



## Sparkletastic

BowieFan1971 said:


> If you like crunchy tacos, I make thrm with lentils instead of ground beef. Just add the taco seasoning to the cooking water for the lentils (use red ones for the texture) and it is an excellent dupe. The crunch provides texture. I also add lentils to my chili along with black beans and ground chicken… more flavor than turkey, can’t tell it’s not beef especially hitting it with some lime juice snd garlic while browning it. You could always skip the ground chicken.
> 
> Don’t forger stir fry made with peanuts or cashews, lots of meaty mushrooms like ****ake or portobello. Buy cauliflower rice (you can get it frozen) or just go without and serve as is. I love a little sweet chili sauce smeared over a sauteed until crispy on the outside veggie burger.
> 
> And to keep it high protein but low cholesterol, don’t forget fish! Pecan crusted trout, salmon, cod…all have a meatier texture. Especially cod.


Thanks for the suggestions.  I think I’m not communicating well. I’m not looking for meat substitutes. I’m looking for subs for the grains, corn, white potatoes (including taco shells and pasta) that are in many general and vegetarian / vegan recipes because I absolutely will _not_ eat them. And, given they don’t have novel nutrition, I don’t need to eat them.  I was looking for veggie subs for starchy veggie ingredients.

In any case, I appreciate how supportive and helpful you all are. I always wish we lived in the same neighborhood so I could hug everyone! But, let’s get back to averting handbag buying mania. Lol!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> No. I don’t want disguised pasta. I don’t want grains in any form. But, thanks.
> Yep. And THAT is the issue. I like animal protein and I have found my plant heavy Paleo diet to work well for my health and taste buds. And, I have family members with weight induced diabetes.
> 
> I’m trying to deal with Mr. S’s genetic high blood pressure and cholesterol issues (he’s in his ideal weight range and works out). Hence me scrambling for recipes.
> 
> But, yes, I know I’m lucky I tend to crave veggies and lean protein.  Everyone just has different taste buds.
> 
> I don’t want to hijack the thread so we can move on.  Thanks for all the suggestions.


DH has cholesterol issues too. We tried for a short while to help it with diet but weren't too successful. He isn't very adaptable to changing the way he has eaten all his life. Pretty much everything he likes is unhealthy. Now he is on statins so he eats whatever he wants.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Just bought this for pesto pasta. I’m hoping the chickpeas give the rotini flavor.
> View attachment 5299298



@Sparkletastic, I think it’s easier to avoid the carbs and starches you dislike.Rather than use substitutes. I would be very interested to get your opinion on banza. personally I dislike it bc it doesn’t taste like pasta lol. Which may be a plus for you. Reading how you dislike carbs, makes me think, but what about crispy dosa or scallion pancakes, or sourdough waffles. Or even the wrappers for Peking duck lol. Most sushi rice in the US is mediocre, but some is excellent, flavorful and well textured, a complement to the fish. 

I love vegetables, but spiralized cucumber or zucchini are not adequate substitutes for artisanal dry pasta or homemade noodles. Personally, I am also of the very unpopular opinion that brown rice is for prisoners. In the interest of a sane diet, I don’t eat many refined carbs anymore, but on the rare occasion that I do, I love high quality pasta. I‘m not against other healthier grains: I occasionallu also eat bulgar, barley etc.  Everyone’s taste is different though and it’s an individual choice


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> @Sparkletastic, I think it’s easier to avoid the carbs and starches you dislike.Rather than use substitutes. I would be very interested to get your opinion on banza. personally I dislike it bc it doesn’t taste like pasta lol. Which may be a plus for you.
> 
> I love vegetables, but spiralized cucumber or zucchini are not adequate substitutes for artisanal dry pasta or homemade noodles. Personally, I am also of the very unpopular opinion that brown rice is for prisoners. In the interest of a sane diet, I don’t eat many refined carbs anymore, but if I do, I love high quality pasta. I‘m not against other healthier grains: I occasionallu also eat bulgar and others. Everyone’s taste is different though and it’s an individual choice


I agree on the spiralized vegetables. They don't have the right flavor or texture to substitute in pasta recipes. You don't get the same experience.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> *Personally, I am also of the very unpopular opinion that brown rice is for prisoners.*


 +1


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> @Sparkletastic, I think it’s easier to avoid the carbs and starches you dislike.Rather than use substitutes. I would be very interested to get your opinion on banza. personally I dislike it bc it doesn’t taste like pasta lol. Which may be a plus for you. Reading how you dislike carbs, makes me think, but what about crispy dosa or scallion pancakes, or sourdough waffles. Or even the wrappers for Peking duck lol. Most sushi rice in the US is mediocre, but some is excellent, flavorful and well textured, a complement to the fish.
> 
> I love vegetables, but spiralized cucumber or zucchini are not adequate substitutes for artisanal dry pasta or homemade noodles. Personally, I am also of the very unpopular opinion that brown rice is for prisoners. In the interest of a sane diet, I don’t eat many refined carbs anymore, but on the rare occasion that I do, I love high quality pasta. I‘m not against other healthier grains: I occasionallu also eat bulgar, barley etc.  Everyone’s taste is different though and it’s an individual choice





whateve said:


> I agree on the spiralized vegetables. They don't have the right flavor or texture to substitute in pasta recipes. You don't get the same experience.


I think both your comments on how spiralized veggies don’t have the flavor or texture of pasta is why they’re a win for me. I hate the (non) flavor and texture of pasta. And, I’ve been blessed to taste various grain, wheat, rice options in incredible restaurants in many different countries. I simply do not like them.

I’m not trying to tell anyone they can’t love them. I just don’t.

We’re kinda getting into a conversation like this - those who may like Hermes or Coach or Balenciaga, etc are super awesome people and I’m so very supportive of them. But, I don’t like the brands. So, think of it as me looking for a non Chanel quilted flap option.  LOL! I was just looking for subs for a narrow lane of foods. I don’t dislike carbs or meat - just don’t want to eat a few certain foods common in vegetarian recipes.


----------



## dramaprincess713

afroken said:


> This is a stunning bag and love your outfit too. I've seen a few SDJ here and there in-person but this one is no doubt my favourite that I've seen so far.
> 
> A few days ago I actually went into the office for the first time in a long time, and wore one of my mid sized bags. It felt so heavy! I used to wear these bags all the time pre-covid and walked around everywhere wearing them, and did not feel a thing. But now having WFH for so long and only carrying minimum essentials in crossbodies, I'm no longer used to carrying bigger bags. I gotta start carrying all those mid sized bags more, so that I can get used to the weight again!
> 
> Just finished reading through the entire thread. Congratulations on the arrival of your baby!  I'm 9 months late lol. I remember a year or so ago you had mentioned in the MM thread that you were expecting. I seem to remember that you had ordered a beautiful metallic teal Sabrina from MM a year or so before and I was drooling over it  do you still wear that bag now? Since you mentioned that your mid-sized bags are getting more use now with your new mom life.


Thank you for the congrats! And great memory re. the Sabrina! It's funny you asked actually, because the Sabrina is a bag I've been struggling with. I love the style, but it's not the best for my life at the moment. Essentially, I prefer to use it by the arm hole because I like the extra clearance/capacity it give that way, as opposed to the flaps folded down. However, the arm hole is super inconvenient if I have the baby with me, and while I usually never worry about this kind of thing and would happily wear it in everyday situations, I feel it's a touch too blingy for the office. So sadly, the Sabrina is not getting much use. 

I've contemplated selling it, but every time I pull it out, I can't do it because it's so pretty. I really do love the colors. Plus, it was such a _thing_ to get the bag in the first place since there was a whole situation where Marco had accidentally made a Midi instead of a full size and didn't have enough of the Persian Green for a full size. Obviously it all worked out, but it feel like it was such an effort to get the bag in the first place that I feel guilty at the thought of selling it. Also it's such a specific bag with the color block and metallic colors, that I know it's not everyone's cup of tea so I feel like it would be difficult to sell anyway. And again, I just think it's so pretty that I just can't seem to part with it yet. So it's really not getting used, but I'm holding on to it anyway. In the back of my mind, I keep thinking that maybe when I have a new job and I'm past the baby stage, the style might work a little bit better for me.


----------



## dramaprincess713

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma…
> Did not get an H leather appt for Monday, but can still try for Tues and Wed. Went in LV today, found a bag that spoke to me and maxi twilly. A navy Epi Neo Noe with mustard trim. I think it is not a typical bag I could just get anywhere. Here is the dilemma…while I was there, I saw a navy trench on a mannequin that stopped me in my tracks and tried it on. OMG! Like it was made for me and I look exactly the way I have always wanted/meant to look while wearing it. It is an updated but timeless classic, perfect weight for Atlanta winters.The dilemma part? It costs 3500 euros. I about fell out! But I can’t forget about it, it was just that perfect in style/fit. It would elevate everything I wear…a real statement piece but that does not overwhelm. I could justify this by pointing out that I would get a high CPW, more than from a bag the same price. I am perfectly happy passing on an H bag and the Neo Noe is much less than the budget I set. Both of these together are half the cost of a B or K. But it is still 3500 euros…more than I ever even ever considered spending on an item of clothing.
> 
> We are picking the bag up tomorrow…we only brought a pic of our passports and need the real thing. The SA is holding the coat too. What should I do? Would I be crazy to buy it? Should I look for a less expensive substitute, running the risk of not finding it?
> 
> Neither the bag nor the coat is on the US LV website….


Get the coat! I can literally hear the excitement and love in your voice, even though this is a written post, and I've never heard your voice in real life. The way you love this coat and the joy it gives you just radiates off of your post. Buy it. 



Katinahat said:


> I’ve made a decision of my own. Nothing like as wonderful as yours @BowieFan1971 .
> 
> Despite loving it, I didn’t buy the pink Mini Alexa in Mulberry yesterday because it wasn’t why I went in. Plus I’d just bought the Coach Maddison in pink and they are a similar size.
> 
> I still had all the packaging, and hadn’t used it, so I’ve boxed the Maddison up to return and ordered the Mini Alexa! The Maddison is lovely but it just didn’t give me the same tingle.
> 
> My Alexa’s are my favourite bags. The mini in pink has my heart singing with joy. The colour is incredible. I’m so excited and can’t wait for it to arrive.


I love this! What an awesome way of really listening to yourself and choosing the option that makes your giddy with joy! 

Your post is actually making me think maybe I should return my KMM bag. Yes, this KMM bag is the color I've been wanting, and I truly do like it, but other than the color and quality (which, admittedly are pretty important factors), there's nothing in particular about the bag that makes me giddy. But, there's another bag out there (a fringed bucket bag) that I DO adore and would also fulfill that "perfect" tan color I want. And no, it's not the tote that I envisioned in my fall, apple-picking dreams, but I've also been wanting to get away from totes in general because I have too many. I had kind of put this fringed bucket bag out of my mind because it's by an indie designer who does drops every few weeks to sell her bags, and they sell out in the matter of minutes, so my chances of actually getting one is super slim. But, if I did manage to get one, I know the KMM one would be pushed aside as far as use goes. I guess the question really comes down to do I return and take my chances at trying to score the bag I really want, even though my chances are super small? Or do I keep because it's the bag I have in hand and again, my chances at the one I want are so so slim?



Sparkletastic said:


> Interestingly, since my neurosurgery, desserts taste horrendous.  They’re cloying and “empty” tasting. Made me sad when I couldn’t enjoy my favorite lemon tarts. I’m trying to be glad that I still really love fruit but it’s frustrating.


This is not the same thing at all, but I experienced something similar throughout my entire pregnancy. Nothing tasted right or good, not even my favorite foods. I really really struggled to find foods that tasted OK to me. I feel like I was possibly the only pregnant woman who didn't have crazy, intense cravings that I was "allowed" to indulge in. I always thought that I could look forward to enjoying all the ice cream, cheesy carbs, and junk food that I wanted during pregnancy!  I kept saying how I couldn't wait until food tasted good to me again and I could enjoy food again. It really does stink when you can't enjoy foods you once loved. I'm sorry you are experiencing this!


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> Get the coat! I can literally hear the excitement and love in your voice, even though this is a written post, and I've never heard your voice in real life. The way you love this coat and the joy it gives you just radiates off of your post. Buy it.
> 
> 
> I love this! What an awesome way of really listening to yourself and choosing the option that makes your giddy with joy!
> 
> Your post is actually making me think maybe I should return my KMM bag. Yes, this KMM bag is the color I've been wanting, and I truly do like it, but other than the color and quality (which, admittedly are pretty important factors), there's nothing in particular about the bag that makes me giddy. But, there's another bag out there (a fringed bucket bag) that I DO adore and would also fulfill that "perfect" tan color I want. And no, it's not the tote that I envisioned in my fall, apple-picking dreams, but I've also been wanting to get away from totes in general because I have too many. I had kind of put this fringed bucket bag out of my mind because it's by an indie designer who does drops every few weeks to sell her bags, and they sell out in the matter of minutes, so my chances of actually getting one is super slim. But, if I did manage to get one, I know the KMM one would be pushed aside as far as use goes. I guess the question really comes down to do I return and take my chances at trying to score the bag I really want, even though my chances are super small? Or do I keep because it's the bag I have in hand and again, my chances at the one I want are so so slim?
> 
> 
> This is not the same thing at all, but I experienced something similar throughout my entire pregnancy. Nothing tasted right or good, not even my favorite foods. I really really struggled to find foods that tasted OK to me. I feel like I was possibly the only pregnant woman who didn't have crazy, intense cravings that I was "allowed" to indulge in. I always thought that I could look forward to enjoying all the ice cream, cheesy carbs, and junk food that I wanted during pregnancy!  I kept saying how I couldn't wait until food tasted good to me again and I could enjoy food again. It really does stink when you can't enjoy foods you once loved. I'm sorry you are experiencing this!


Return the KMM. It's not absolute love. Even if you don't get the fringed bucket bag, eventually another bag in the perfect color will make you feel giddy.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5298740
> 
> Wear the bag #4-
> Big ole crane in front of the Eiffel Tower, but yes, I brought her! She really is a great travel bag. Lightweight and n Courcheval and roomy in the 35 size.


Hope you're having the time of your life.


----------



## dcooney4

ItsPurseonal said:


> You're right. The problem I am dealing with is that I have a ton of Saks gift cards so this bag would be "such a great deal" (like less than half price just taking into account my out of pocket $) and I'd feel less guilty about getting less wear out of it. I just hate holding onto the gift cards because: first, I am always worried I am going to lose them, and second, I exclusively save my Saks gift cards for Chanel because it's easier to stomach the prices, but I've convinced myself it's only a matter of time before they stop accepting gift cards as a form of purchase. But, I just got a new bag that I LOVE and want to enjoy. So, I think you're right. Pass and admire from afar!
> 
> 
> 
> I also LOVE green bags. Every shade of green, but I am mostly drawn to olive, sage or taupe-greens. That said, my vert cypress K32 does go with a lot of my wardrobe (I think it looks really nice with warm cream and camel tones) and this color isn't _that_ far off but is definitely LOUD with the iridescence. I was thinking maybe I could get the WOC version because I LOVE the Chanel WOC but I already have an emerald green reissue WOC (posted here) which I prefer over the WOC version of this 22P color.
> 
> I found this color palette online from an interior designer (H&H Creative Home Design) and it's very representative of my wardrobe, besides the occasional classic b&w outfit. I do think I'd have a hard time styling this bag  so it's gonna have to be a pass... I think lol
> 
> View attachment 5298824
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Is there a "bags you're glad you passed on" thread?


That is a great question for this group.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I’ve made a decision of my own. Nothing like as wonderful as yours @BowieFan1971 .
> 
> Despite loving it, I didn’t buy the pink Mini Alexa in Mulberry yesterday because it wasn’t why I went in. Plus I’d just bought the Coach Maddison in pink and they are a similar size.
> 
> I still had all the packaging, and hadn’t used it, so I’ve boxed the Maddison up to return and ordered the Mini Alexa! The Maddison is lovely but it just didn’t give me the same tingle.
> 
> My Alexa’s are my favourite bags. The mini in pink has my heart singing with joy. The colour is incredible. I’m so excited and can’t wait for it to arrive.


So happy for you. I love the mulberry so much more.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## FizzyWater

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’ve decided to move to a much more plant based diet. We tend to eat healthfully but this will still be a big change.
> 
> My biggest hurdle is I really do *NOT* like the taste of grains (including breads, pastas and rice) and I’m not the biggest fan of white potatoes or corn. Yet, I find a lot of vegetarian/ vegan recipes replace the heartiness of meat with these items.
> 
> Any suggestions on types of cuisine (beyond salads) that are full of colorful veggies (yum) and no starchy stuff?



I happen to have just started (because my interests are weird and varied) a much-recommended book called _Olive Trees and Honey:  A Treasury of Vegetarian Recipes from Jewish Communities Around the World_.  It has 3 sections you wouldn't be interested in - Savory Pastries, Grains, and Dumplings and Pasta - but the majority of the recipes are pretty pure veggies and dairy.  It might be a good introduction to various cuisines that you could then further explore, from Ethiopian to Indian.

My completely lazy version would be to look at all the low-to-no meat dishes in Indian and Chinese cooking, and then just... not make rice.


----------



## DME

FizzyWater said:


> I happen to have just started (because my interests are weird and varied) a much-recommended book called _Olive Trees and Honey:  A Treasury of Vegetarian Recipes from Jewish Communities Around the World_.  It has 3 sections you wouldn't be interested in - Savory Pastries, Grains, and Dumplings and Pasta - but the majority of the recipes are pretty pure veggies and dairy.  It might be a good introduction to various cuisines that you could then further explore, from Ethiopian to Indian.
> 
> My completely lazy version would be to look at all the low-to-no meat dishes in Indian and Chinese cooking, and then just... not make rice.



I could also recommend _Moosewood Cookbook _by Mollie Katzen. It’s a collection of recipes from the famous Moosewood restaurant in Ithaca, NY, which has been serving up vegetarian cuisine for about 50 years. If you visit the Moosewood website, you can check out a number of their recipes; they’re even dated so you know when they debuted. When I was in college in the 90’s, Moosewood was _the_ source for vegetarian cuisine. A quick skim of the version of the cookbook I have from 1992 shows lots of recipes without carbs. It’s not vegan, though, so you’ll find dairy in many of them. Lots of recipes offer preparation options (e.g., substituting broccoli for potatoes), which could be helpful as you look for alternatives to carbs.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> So happy for you. I love the mulberry so much more.





Jereni said:


> YEY!!!! I’m so excited for you!!! It’s truly gorgeous and I agree it has a little more zing than the Coach bag (tho of course that was lovely too).
> 
> I actually always think it’s nice when a purchase leads you to the _right _purchase, especially if you can still return.





whateve said:


> I'm excited for you!





dcooney4 said:


> So happy for you. I love the mulberry so much more.


Thanks so much everyone. I’m really looking forward to it arriving and haven’t felt any remorse about boxing up the other bag so it’s totally the right decision.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Get the coat! I can literally hear the excitement and love in your voice, even though this is a written post, and I've never heard your voice in real life. The way you love this coat and the joy it gives you just radiates off of your post. Buy it.
> 
> 
> I love this! What an awesome way of really listening to yourself and choosing the option that makes your giddy with joy!
> 
> Your post is actually making me think maybe I should return my KMM bag. Yes, this KMM bag is the color I've been wanting, and I truly do like it, but other than the color and quality (which, admittedly are pretty important factors), there's nothing in particular about the bag that makes me giddy. But, there's another bag out there (a fringed bucket bag) that I DO adore and would also fulfill that "perfect" tan color I want. And no, it's not the tote that I envisioned in my fall, apple-picking dreams, but I've also been wanting to get away from totes in general because I have too many. I had kind of put this fringed bucket bag out of my mind because it's by an indie designer who does drops every few weeks to sell her bags, and they sell out in the matter of minutes, so my chances of actually getting one is super slim. But, if I did manage to get one, I know the KMM one would be pushed aside as far as use goes. I guess the question really comes down to do I return and take my chances at trying to score the bag I really want, even though my chances are super small? Or do I keep because it's the bag I have in hand and again, my chances at the one I want are so so slim?
> 
> 
> This is not the same thing at all, but I experienced something similar throughout my entire pregnancy. Nothing tasted right or good, not even my favorite foods. I really really struggled to find foods that tasted OK to me. I feel like I was possibly the only pregnant woman who didn't have crazy, intense cravings that I was "allowed" to indulge in. I always thought that I could look forward to enjoying all the ice cream, cheesy carbs, and junk food that I wanted during pregnancy!  I kept saying how I couldn't wait until food tasted good to me again and I could enjoy food again. It really does stink when you can't enjoy foods you once loved. I'm sorry you are experiencing this!


Totally agree with your thought process. I know I would have been settling with the Coach bag and it would never have had, for me, the same thrill that the mini Alexa will have. Nice though it was. 

I sense it is similar for you and you’ll possibly feel like you missed out on a bag you never tried to get. It sounds like it’s worth the risk of perhaps having to wait longer? I’d return the KMM and aim for the bucket bag you love.


----------



## Katinahat

Wear the bag! This was not used at all last year what with Covid and changing to a walking commute. 

Mulberry Seaton in the largest size for work today. 



I’ve attached my Alexa crossbody strap instead of the slightly shorter shoulder strap for my walking commute home later. I normally carry it by hand, it’s quite heavy but feels elegant. It will be interesting to see how I feel after 5km!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’ve made a decision of my own. Nothing like as wonderful as yours @BowieFan1971 .
> 
> Despite loving it, I didn’t buy the pink Mini Alexa in Mulberry yesterday because it wasn’t why I went in. Plus I’d just bought the Coach Maddison in pink and they are a similar size.
> 
> I still had all the packaging, and hadn’t used it, so I’ve boxed the Maddison up to return and ordered the Mini Alexa! The Maddison is lovely but it just didn’t give me the same tingle.
> 
> My Alexa’s are my favourite bags. The mini in pink has my heart singing with joy. The colour is incredible. I’m so excited and can’t wait for it to arrive.



Well done @Katinahat ! Buying a bag is about joy- unbridled joy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s it!



It´s a timeless classic stunner! And believe me: a good coat is a magician: it makes the crappiest outfit underneath become irrelevant, because it makes you look so well dressed!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Narnanz said:


> You could always after boiling them, coat them in spiralina or something like that and quickly fry them up a bit to make them crunchy.



Haha, sorry, I´m silly (No offense!!!!!), but this made me think of one of my food rules: everything is edible when covered in ketchup or chocolate sauce....   DH and I have different likes in the food sector and I (having to cater for the alpha male) often end up eating things like "Bratwurst" totally smothered in ketchup and hidden in a bun as not tasting it makes it edible....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Silly moment. I think I mentioned I want to do a small fashion themed Christmas tree in my home office. Well, I bought some ornaments on eBay and am on the hunt for more. I can’t wait to see how the tree turns out this December.
> View attachment 5299340



Your ornaments make me smile and feel all wam inside. I love them!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> So, think of it as me looking for a non Chanel quilted flap option.


Haha, that´s easier than the food quest: Dior New Lock, Miss Dior,  Dior Delices, Dior Milly la foret (though you don´t like puffy...)


----------



## Jereni

Wearing my Coach Willis 18 today… doing a good job rotating thru my bags. Have worn 21 bags so far this month.


----------



## SakuraSakura

At long last I have returned, fully rested and fed!  I'd like to start out by saying that I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend with their pretties.

Where do I start? He's... amazing. I was finally able to see him again after two weeks. Unfortunately he had to work a double shift but he dropped me off at home nonetheless. Guys it was so sweet! It's just the little things with him... I was struggling with my seat-belt and he did it for me. He asked me why I didn't dress appropriately for the weather. I said that I wanted to look cute for him. He was really attentive, immediately asking me when I could see him next. I can tell that he's socially awkward but he's making the space in his life for me and that's really what matters. I'm happy that, while things are progressing slowly, I feel reassured and cherished by him.

I feel like I was right to trust him. 

As for handbags... I've stuck to my guns. I am tempted by a Disney x Coach crossbody on Poshmark ; however, there are medical bills that need to be paid. I may end up getting it towards the end of the month but we'll see. Bad road conditions have kept me indoors.

I hope this update reaches everybody on bag ban island.


----------



## dramaprincess713

SakuraSakura said:


> At long last I have returned, fully rested and fed!  I'd like to start out by saying that I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend with their pretties.
> 
> Where do I start? He's... amazing. I was finally able to see him again after two weeks. Unfortunately he had to work a double shift but he dropped me off at home nonetheless. Guys it was so sweet! It's just the little things with him... I was struggling with my seat-belt and he did it for me. He asked me why I didn't dress appropriately for the weather. I said that I wanted to look cute for him. He was really attentive, immediately asking me when I could see him next. I can tell that he's socially awkward but he's making the space in his life for me and that's really what matters. I'm happy that, while things are progressing slowly, I feel reassured and cherished by him.
> 
> I feel like I was right to trust him.
> 
> As for handbags... I've stuck to my guns. I am tempted by a Disney x Coach crossbody on Poshmark ; however, there are medical bills that need to be paid.
> 
> I hope this update reaches everybody on bag ban island.


It’s so wonderful things are going so well! He sounds lovely. Your happiness is evident through your post, and it’s so nice to see.


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, sorry, I´m silly (No offense!!!!!), but this made me think of one of my food rules: everything is edible when covered in ketchup or chocolate sauce....   DH and I have different likes in the food sector and I (having to cater for the alpha male) often end up eating things like "Bratwurst" totally smothered in ketchup and hidden in a bun as not tasting it makes it edible....



I love ketchup on mac and cheese.


----------



## dramaprincess713

whateve said:


> Return the KMM. It's not absolute love. Even if you don't get the fringed bucket bag, eventually another bag in the perfect color will make you feel giddy.


You’re right. It’s strong like, but it’s not absolute love and doesn’t give me that joyful, giddy feeling.



Katinahat said:


> Totally agree with your thought process. I know I would have been settling with the Coach bag and it would never have had, for me, the same thrill that the mini Alexa will have. Nice though it was.
> 
> I sense it is similar for you and you’ll possibly feel like you missed out on a bag you never tried to get. It sounds like it’s worth the risk of perhaps having to wait longer? I’d return the KMM and aim for the bucket bag you love.


Yes, I agree. The KMM definitely doesn’t hold the same thrill as the other bag. And while I really do like the KMM and can certainly afford to keep it, doing so is really not in line with my goal of downsizing and curating my collection. I don’t want bags just because I like them-if I did, I’d have hundreds upon hundreds of bags because I like A LOT of bags. I want bags that thrill me and make me giddy and excited to wear them. I’ve already emailed to start the return, and I will try my luck at the other bag when the designer has future drops. I’m choosing to believe that eventually luck will be on my side, and I’ll score the one I want!   



Katinahat said:


> Wear the bag! This was not used at all last year what with Covid and changing to a walking commute.
> 
> Mulberry Seaton in the largest size for work today.
> View attachment 5299664
> 
> 
> I’ve attached my Alexa crossbody strap instead of the slightly shorter shoulder strap for my walking commute home later. I normally carry it by hand, it’s quite heavy but feels elegant. It will be interesting to see how I feel after 5km!


Oooh, this is gorgeous! Do the handles fit over the shoulder by any chance? I’m assuming not and that’s why there’s a separate shoulder strap that comes with it. 

I always struggle with top handle/hand carry/arm carry bags, even if it comes with a longer strap. Top handle/hand carry/arm carry is probably my least favorite way to carry a bag, but I find bags designed this way so beautiful. Even when it comes with a longer strap, I still struggle because often the strap is too long for my tastes (short shoulder carry is my favorite) and even if I can get the strap to a length I like, it still, somehow, doesn’t feel right to me. I have a handful of bags in this hand carry/long strap category that I really love so I put up with the struggle, but I’m trying to avoid them until I figure out how to make them feel comfortable to me. But they are so pretty, and so many bags I like seem to be designed like this!

Maybe I need to learn to like hand/arm carry? I think it’s so interesting this is many people’s preference because I find it so uncomfortable, unnatural, and inconvenient. I feel like I’m missing something!

Anyway, it’s a really beautiful bag! I hope it feels good for your commute!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

ItsPurseonal said:


> You're right. The problem I am dealing with is that I have a ton of Saks gift cards so this bag would be "such a great deal" (like less than half price just taking into account my out of pocket $) and I'd feel less guilty about getting less wear out of it. I just hate holding onto the gift cards because: first, I am always worried I am going to lose them, and second, I exclusively save my Saks gift cards for Chanel because it's easier to stomach the prices, but I've convinced myself it's only a matter of time before they stop accepting gift cards as a form of purchase. But, I just got a new bag that I LOVE and want to enjoy. So, I think you're right. Pass and admire from afar!
> 
> 
> 
> I also LOVE green bags. Every shade of green, but I am mostly drawn to olive, sage or taupe-greens. That said, my vert cypress K32 does go with a lot of my wardrobe (I think it looks really nice with warm cream and camel tones) and this color isn't _that_ far off but is definitely LOUD with the iridescence. I was thinking maybe I could get the WOC version because I LOVE the Chanel WOC but I already have an emerald green reissue WOC (posted here) which I prefer over the WOC version of this 22P color.
> 
> I found this color palette online from an interior designer (H&H Creative Home Design) and it's very representative of my wardrobe, besides the occasional classic b&w outfit. I do think I'd have a hard time styling this bag  so it's gonna have to be a pass... I think lol
> 
> View attachment 5298824
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Is there a "bags you're glad you passed on" thread?


I passed on the LV bag in order to get the navy trench coat. Not sorry at all! I can leave France without regretting not buying the bag, but I knew I would regret not buying the coat. I wore it out of the store and felt SO GOOD walking around in it. So pulled together, long and slim. And it was as comfortable as if it was made for me. I was complimented on it by the SA at H George V, where I did get a scarf, and did not regret not getting an H bag at all. The jacket I wore to the store and twilly from LV were sent to my hotel, along with a thank you card from the SA (who was a very sweet young lady named Julia) and perfume samples for both DH and me. I felt luxe while at the store AND when I got back to our room, where the package was waiting. The whole experience was like a decadent dessert…absolutely perfect but once was enough. Even the SA who helped me with the scarf at H was so much warmer and relaxed than the ones in Atlanta. They gave me perfume too and a cute little postcard of the store tucked into the ribbon on the box. I am done shopping…heaven knows I have spent enough, but I had the experiences I could have hoped for so I don’t need more.

Taking a rest for now, but I will post a pic of me in the coat later. The H scarf  is this one…but with a pink sky and blue buildings. I’ll take a pic later. It’s a great Paris scarf, which was exactly what I wanted!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> At long last I have returned, fully rested and fed!  I'd like to start out by saying that I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend with their pretties.
> 
> Where do I start? He's... amazing. I was finally able to see him again after two weeks. Unfortunately he had to work a double shift but he dropped me off at home nonetheless. Guys it was so sweet! It's just the little things with him... I was struggling with my seat-belt and he did it for me. He asked me why I didn't dress appropriately for the weather. I said that I wanted to look cute for him. He was really attentive, immediately asking me when I could see him next. I can tell that he's socially awkward but he's making the space in his life for me and that's really what matters. I'm happy that, while things are progressing slowly, I feel reassured and cherished by him.
> 
> I feel like I was right to trust him.
> 
> As for handbags... I've stuck to my guns. I am tempted by a Disney x Coach crossbody on Poshmark ; however, there are medical bills that need to be paid. I may end up getting it towards the end of the month but we'll see. Bad road conditions have kept me indoors.
> 
> I hope this update reaches everybody on bag ban island.


So glad you had a wonderful date!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> At long last I have returned, fully rested and fed!  I'd like to start out by saying that I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend with their pretties.
> 
> Where do I start? He's... amazing. I was finally able to see him again after two weeks. Unfortunately he had to work a double shift but he dropped me off at home nonetheless. Guys it was so sweet! It's just the little things with him... I was struggling with my seat-belt and he did it for me. He asked me why I didn't dress appropriately for the weather. I said that I wanted to look cute for him. He was really attentive, immediately asking me when I could see him next. I can tell that he's socially awkward but he's making the space in his life for me and that's really what matters. I'm happy that, while things are progressing slowly, I feel reassured and cherished by him.
> 
> I feel like I was right to trust him.
> 
> As for handbags... I've stuck to my guns. I am tempted by a Disney x Coach crossbody on Poshmark ; however, there are medical bills that need to be paid. I may end up getting it towards the end of the month but we'll see. Bad road conditions have kept me indoors.
> 
> I hope this update reaches everybody on bag ban island.



It's great to hear you so happy in a relationship. Really glad it's working out so well for you. He sounds like a great guy.


----------



## baghabitz34

Finally caught up on the thread.


dramaprincess713 said:


> I am very prone to guilt for all kinds of things. I feel guilt for making purchases. I feel guilt for letting go of things. I especially feel guilt for letting go of things that were gifts. I have no good advice, but you are definitely not alone.


I don’t feel guilty about buying. I do feel guilt about giving away gifts, need to get over that. And the hoarder in me does not like to let things go. Slowly working on that too.


whateve said:


> I love parsnips! My mom grew up being forced to eat turnips so she never cooked turnips or parsnips. I discovered them one day in a restaurant. Unfortunately I'm still the only one in my family who will eat them. I have a supply in the refrigerator but no stove or oven at the moment.
> 
> On the other hand, I was forced to eat canned peas and lima beans. DH was too. We never fed those to our kids. I can eat fresh peas but I stay far away from lima beans.


Funny how that works! There’s some things my dad made I loved - like he made the best, falling off the bone, ribs. But he also made me eat bologna, which as an adult I hate & refuse to eat.


SakuraSakura said:


> At long last I have returned, fully rested and fed!  I'd like to start out by saying that I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend with their pretties.
> 
> Where do I start? He's... amazing. I was finally able to see him again after two weeks. Unfortunately he had to work a double shift but he dropped me off at home nonetheless. Guys it was so sweet! It's just the little things with him... I was struggling with my seat-belt and he did it for me. He asked me why I didn't dress appropriately for the weather. I said that I wanted to look cute for him. He was really attentive, immediately asking me when I could see him next. I can tell that he's socially awkward but he's making the space in his life for me and that's really what matters. I'm happy that, while things are progressing slowly, I feel reassured and cherished by him.
> 
> I feel like I was right to trust him.
> 
> As for handbags... I've stuck to my guns. I am tempted by a Disney x Coach crossbody on Poshmark ; however, there are medical bills that need to be paid. I may end up getting it towards the end of the month but we'll see. Bad road conditions have kept me indoors.
> 
> I hope this update reaches everybody on bag ban island.


So glad you had a great time on your date. Hope it continues to go well.


----------



## baghabitz34

Use the bag: Coach Tabby Top Handle


I haven’t been using the bag because the shoulder strap kept detaching. Finally had the bright idea to use a different strap. After using it all weekend with the other strap, I’ve had zero issues. Since the MJ strap seems to have solved the issue & I still like the look & functionality of the bag, I will definitely keep it.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, sorry, I´m silly (No offense!!!!!), but this made me think of one of my food rules: everything is edible when covered in ketchup or chocolate sauce....   DH and I have different likes in the food sector and I (having to cater for the alpha male) often end up eating things like "Bratwurst" totally smothered in ketchup and hidden in a bun as not tasting it makes it edible....


I happen to adore bratwurst, but I haven’t had it in maybe 20 years 

@SakuraSakura, glad you had an amazing date! (Thanks to @baghabitz34 i saw this; I need to go back and reread more carefully

@BowieFan1971, congrats on the perfect coat and scarf! So happy you got it and cannot wait to see pics!

@dramaprincess713, okay, now I think you need to let go of the KMM and find the one that is perfect for you

@baghabitz34 and @Katinahat , glad you are using your gorgeous bags

somehow I now want falling off the bone ribs and Mac and cheese


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> You’re right. It’s strong like, but it’s not absolute love and doesn’t give me that joyful, giddy feeling.
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree. The KMM definitely doesn’t hold the same thrill as the other bag. And while I really do like the KMM and can certainly afford to keep it, doing so is really not in line with my goal of downsizing and curating my collection. I don’t want bags just because I like them-if I did, I’d have hundreds upon hundreds of bags because I like A LOT of bags. I want bags that thrill me and make me giddy and excited to wear them. I’ve already emailed to start the return, and I will try my luck at the other bag when the designer has future drops. I’m choosing to believe that eventually luck will be on my side, and I’ll score the one I want!
> 
> 
> Oooh, this is gorgeous! Do the handles fit over the shoulder by any chance? I’m assuming not and that’s why there’s a separate shoulder strap that comes with it.
> 
> I always struggle with top handle/hand carry/arm carry bags, even if it comes with a longer strap. Top handle/hand carry/arm carry is probably my least favorite way to carry a bag, but I find bags designed this way so beautiful. Even when it comes with a longer strap, I still struggle because often the strap is too long for my tastes (short shoulder carry is my favorite) and even if I can get the strap to a length I like, it still, somehow, doesn’t feel right to me. I have a handful of bags in this hand carry/long strap category that I really love so I put up with the struggle, but I’m trying to avoid them until I figure out how to make them feel comfortable to me. But they are so pretty, and so many bags I like seem to be designed like this!
> 
> Maybe I need to learn to like hand/arm carry? I think it’s so interesting this is many people’s preference because I find it so uncomfortable, unnatural, and inconvenient. I feel like I’m missing something!
> 
> Anyway, it’s a really beautiful bag! I hope it feels good for your commute!


Good decision! I hope you get the bucket bag from the designer and find the giddy feeling soon! 

I’m glad you like the Seaton as I think it is gorgeous as a luxe work bag. Unfortunately the handles don’t fit over the shoulder. You do have to use the long strap. It’s adjustable so a lot of variety but just not enough long to be crossbody, hence I added the slightly longer strap today. I looked for a strap when I bought this as the Grey Bayswater I had for work didn’t have that option. I totally agree about hand/arm carry. It works for me for short distances and I used to drive to work. Ideally the handles on both this and the Bays would have been just a little longer for the shoulder carry option but I guess it might have had a negative impact on aesthetics. 

My walk home today was fine. The Seaton was comfortable crossbody until the last km when it began to feel a bit heavy. I didn’t have it very full either. 

Definitely a workable way to use the bag!


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> Use the bag: Coach Tabby Top Handle
> View attachment 5299826
> 
> I haven’t been using the bag because the shoulder strap kept detaching. Finally had the bright idea to use a different strap. After using it all weekend with the other strap, I’ve had zero issues. Since the MJ strap seems to have solved the issue & I still like the look & functionality of the bag, I will definitely keep it.


Beautiful bag! Not unlike the black top handled bag I carried today. The leather looks gorgeous on your Tabby. 

How interesting! I’ve had this issue with two Coach bags. The clip on the optional crossbody strap sometimes just comes undone at one end. Is that the same problem? Well done for finding a solution!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Wearing my Coach Willis 18 today… doing a good job rotating thru my bags. Have worn 21 bags so far this month.
> 
> View attachment 5299698


Beautiful bag and awesome stats!!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I passed on the LV bag in order to get the navy trench coat. Not sorry at all! I can leave France without regretting not buying the bag, but I knew I would regret not buying the coat. I wore it out of the store and felt SO GOOD walking around in it. So pulled together, long and slim. And it was as comfortable as if it was made for me. I was complimented on it by the SA at H George V, where I did get a scarf, and did not regret not getting an H bag at all. The jacket I wore to the store and twilly from LV were sent to my hotel, along with a thank you card from the SA (who was a very sweet young lady named Julia) and perfume samples for both DH and me. I felt luxe while at the store AND when I got back to our room, where the package was waiting. The whole experience was like a decadent dessert…absolutely perfect but once was enough. Even the SA who helped me with the scarf at H was so much warmer and relaxed than the ones in Atlanta. They gave me perfume too and a cute little postcard of the store tucked into the ribbon on the box. I am done shopping…heaven knows I have spent enough, but I had the experiences I could have hoped for so I don’t need more.
> 
> Taking a rest for now, but I will post a pic of me in the coat later. The H scarf  is this one…but with a pink sky and blue buildings. I’ll take a pic later. It’s a great Paris scarf, which was exactly what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299767


What an absolutely incredible experience. No wonder you feel on top of the world. Can’t wait to see the pics.


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> At long last I have returned, fully rested and fed!  I'd like to start out by saying that I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend with their pretties.
> 
> Where do I start? He's... amazing. I was finally able to see him again after two weeks. Unfortunately he had to work a double shift but he dropped me off at home nonetheless. Guys it was so sweet! It's just the little things with him... I was struggling with my seat-belt and he did it for me. He asked me why I didn't dress appropriately for the weather. I said that I wanted to look cute for him. He was really attentive, immediately asking me when I could see him next. I can tell that he's socially awkward but he's making the space in his life for me and that's really what matters. I'm happy that, while things are progressing slowly, I feel reassured and cherished by him.
> 
> I feel like I was right to trust him.
> 
> As for handbags... I've stuck to my guns. I am tempted by a Disney x Coach crossbody on Poshmark ; however, there are medical bills that need to be paid. I may end up getting it towards the end of the month but we'll see. Bad road conditions have kept me indoors.
> 
> I hope this update reaches everybody on bag ban island.


I am delighted for you. It’s lovely to hear your news about your great date!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Use the bag: Coach Tabby Top Handle
> View attachment 5299826
> 
> I haven’t been using the bag because the shoulder strap kept detaching. Finally had the bright idea to use a different strap. After using it all weekend with the other strap, I’ve had zero issues. Since the MJ strap seems to have solved the issue & I still like the look & functionality of the bag, I will definitely keep it.


I love when you figure out a way to make a bag work that you love. I have added some straps to things lately too.


----------



## dcooney4

I was mostly snowed in today so I listed a couple of things. I like them ,but the wallet I never used and the other is an adorable backpack but didn’t fit my art supplies. Making space so when something comes across my path that I am truly Gaga over I can purchase guilt free and already have space available too.  
   There was a question of was there ever a bag you passed on and you are happy you did? I have not passed on many and then been happy about it at least not premier brands. There have been a few contemporary bags that friends had that looked awful quite quickly that I am happy I passed on.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> I was mostly snowed in today so I listed a couple of things. I like them ,but the wallet I never used and the other is an adorable backpack but didn’t fit my art supplies. Making space so when something comes across my path that I am truly Gaga over I can purchase guilt free and already have space available too.
> There was a question of was there ever a bag you passed on and you are happy you did? I have not passed on many and then been happy about it at least not premier brands. There have been a few contemporary bags that friends had that looked awful quite quickly that I am happy I passed on.


I find it hard to pass on premier designer vintage deals. My eBay feed is full of bags that are almost perfect for me thst I have resisted. However, it makes me happy not to buy them unless I know they are perfect for me
thrilled to pass on H trim 1; H vintage croc; gucci top handles that aren’t in perfect condition; same for Roberta di Camerino; Cartier belt bags; chanel exotic boy bags.

8 am still kicking myself bc I passed on the perfect, well under retail, H ostrich 30B in the perfect blue gray.
also unhappy I passed on an over retail, but not egregiously priced, barenia toile 30@B, phw.

I am happy I passed on a BV cabat small (still too big and unstructured for me)
I am also happy I passed on a BV knot (too small and too structured for me)
I am so sad I missed the gunmetal BV cervo hobo posted by another member (perhaps @muchstuff ?)

I find it much easier and am happy to pass on full retail price premier luxury bags (hermes, chanel, delvaux, Moynat, dior).
Hermes touch ostrich B30, some other H offers
chanel CF seasonal with camellias printed on it; chanel 19 ( too slouchy and puffy); chanel boy (too boxy)
delvaux (Magritte collection: love it but it’s too big and heavy and the buckle would annoy)
moynat (camo matte alligator rejane, not the right color way and I dislike the rejane)
dior (I’ve passed on many diors in a variety of sizes, styles, skins, fabrics)

I am so sad that 8 didn’t know about the Mary katrantzou collaboration with Bulgari to get one.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dramaprincess713 said:


> It’s so wonderful things are going so well! He sounds lovely. Your happiness is evident through your post, and it’s so nice to see.





BowieFan1971 said:


> So glad you had a wonderful date!!!!





JenJBS said:


> It's great to hear you so happy in a relationship. Really glad it's working out so well for you. He sounds like a great guy.





Katinahat said:


> I am delighted for you. It’s lovely to hear your news about your great date!



Aww, thanks everybody! I was saddened that he had to work a split shift but I'm sure that wasn't the last time I'll see him. I acted so awkwardly I can't believe he's interested haha.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, sorry, I´m silly (No offense!!!!!), but this made me think of one of my food rules: everything is edible when covered in ketchup or chocolate sauce....   DH and I have different likes in the food sector and I (having to cater for the alpha male) often end up eating things like "Bratwurst" totally smothered in ketchup and hidden in a bun as not tasting it makes it edible....


I put honey mustard on bratwurst. Honey mustard makes a lot of things taste good.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I put honey mustard on bratwurst. Honey mustard makes a lot of things taste good.



Honey mustard is also best friends with fried chicken.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Honey mustard is also best friends with fried chicken.


Yes! I always get honey mustard with chicken nuggets, which I haven't had in ages because we don't eat fast food anymore.


----------



## afroken

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for the congrats! And great memory re. the Sabrina! It's funny you asked actually, because the Sabrina is a bag I've been struggling with. I love the style, but it's not the best for my life at the moment. Essentially, I prefer to use it by the arm hole because I like the extra clearance/capacity it give that way, as opposed to the flaps folded down. However, the arm hole is super inconvenient if I have the baby with me, and while I usually never worry about this kind of thing and would happily wear it in everyday situations, I feel it's a touch too blingy for the office. So sadly, the Sabrina is not getting much use.
> 
> I've contemplated selling it, but every time I pull it out, I can't do it because it's so pretty. I really do love the colors. Plus, it was such a _thing_ to get the bag in the first place since there was a whole situation where Marco had accidentally made a Midi instead of a full size and didn't have enough of the Persian Green for a full size. Obviously it all worked out, but it feel like it was such an effort to get the bag in the first place that I feel guilty at the thought of selling it. Also it's such a specific bag with the color block and metallic colors, that I know it's not everyone's cup of tea so I feel like it would be difficult to sell anyway. And again, I just think it's so pretty that I just can't seem to part with it yet. So it's really not getting used, but I'm holding on to it anyway. In the back of my mind, I keep thinking that maybe when I have a new job and I'm past the baby stage, the style might work a little bit better for me.


That Persian green Sabrina is really a one of a kind and I don’t think you’ll ever find another one like it. But if you do decide to sell, I think it might get snatched up so fast on the MM BST - I find that MM ladies really like colorblocking!


SakuraSakura said:


> At long last I have returned, fully rested and fed!  I'd like to start out by saying that I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend with their pretties.
> 
> Where do I start? He's... amazing. I was finally able to see him again after two weeks. Unfortunately he had to work a double shift but he dropped me off at home nonetheless. Guys it was so sweet! It's just the little things with him... I was struggling with my seat-belt and he did it for me. He asked me why I didn't dress appropriately for the weather. I said that I wanted to look cute for him. He was really attentive, immediately asking me when I could see him next. I can tell that he's socially awkward but he's making the space in his life for me and that's really what matters. I'm happy that, while things are progressing slowly, I feel reassured and cherished by him.
> 
> I feel like I was right to trust him.
> 
> As for handbags... I've stuck to my guns. I am tempted by a Disney x Coach crossbody on Poshmark ; however, there are medical bills that need to be paid. I may end up getting it towards the end of the month but we'll see. Bad road conditions have kept me indoors.
> 
> I hope this update reaches everybody on bag ban island.


It sounds like a lovely date!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I passed on the LV bag in order to get the navy trench coat. Not sorry at all! I can leave France without regretting not buying the bag, but I knew I would regret not buying the coat. I wore it out of the store and felt SO GOOD walking around in it. So pulled together, long and slim. And it was as comfortable as if it was made for me. I was complimented on it by the SA at H George V, where I did get a scarf, and did not regret not getting an H bag at all. The jacket I wore to the store and twilly from LV were sent to my hotel, along with a thank you card from the SA (who was a very sweet young lady named Julia) and perfume samples for both DH and me. I felt luxe while at the store AND when I got back to our room, where the package was waiting. The whole experience was like a decadent dessert…absolutely perfect but once was enough. Even the SA who helped me with the scarf at H was so much warmer and relaxed than the ones in Atlanta. They gave me perfume too and a cute little postcard of the store tucked into the ribbon on the box. I am done shopping…heaven knows I have spent enough, but I had the experiences I could have hoped for so I don’t need more.
> 
> Taking a rest for now, but I will post a pic of me in the coat later. The H scarf  is this one…but with a pink sky and blue buildings. I’ll take a pic later. It’s a great Paris scarf, which was exactly what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299767


Beautiful coat, @BowieFan1971 , I agree with everyone else here that RTW (especially outerwear in my opinion) really elevates any outfit. You’ll enjoy it many years to come, can’t wait to see a photo of you wearing it. I just looked it up on the Canadian site and we only have the beige version. Still beautiful, but yours is on another level.


880 said:


> I find it hard to pass on premier designer vintage deals. My eBay feed is full of bags that are almost perfect for me thst I have resisted. However, it makes me happy not to buy them unless I know they are perfect for me
> thrilled to pass on H trim 1; H vintage croc; gucci top handles that aren’t in perfect condition; same for Roberta di Camerino; Cartier belt bags; chanel exotic boy bags.
> 
> 8 am still kicking myself bc I passed on the perfect, well under retail, H ostrich 30B in the perfect blue gray.
> also unhappy I passed on an over retail, but not egregiously priced, barenia toile 30@B, phw.
> 
> I am happy I passed on a BV cabat small (still too big and unstructured for me)
> I am also happy I passed on a BV knot (too small and too structured for me)
> I am so sad I missed the gunmetal BV cervo hobo posted by another member (perhaps @muchstuff ?)
> 
> I find it much easier and am happy to pass on full retail price premier luxury bags (hermes, chanel, delvaux, Moynat, dior).
> Hermes touch ostrich B30, some other H offers
> chanel CF seasonal with camellias printed on it; chanel 19 ( too slouchy and puffy); chanel boy (too boxy)
> delvaux (Magritte collection: love it but it’s too big and heavy and the buckle would annoy)
> moynat (camo matte alligator rejane, not the right color way and I dislike the rejane)
> dior (I’ve passed on many diors in a variety of sizes, styles, skins, fabrics)
> 
> I am so sad that 8 didn’t know about the Mary katrantzou collaboration with Bulgari to get one.


A bag that I had sadly passed on is also from @muchstuff , a wonderfully smooshy black tote from The Row.

I’ve happily passed on several bags. One that comes to mind is the LV Pochette Métis in black. At the time I thought it was the perfect crossbody: lots of organization, handle, back pocket - but then I heard about all the glazing issues. For a bag that costs that much, I don’t want to have to worry about things like this. I bought a Coach equivalent in the end and have been very happy (both with the price and quality )


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> I find it hard to pass on premier designer vintage deals. My eBay feed is full of bags that are almost perfect for me thst I have resisted. However, it makes me happy not to buy them unless I know they are perfect for me
> thrilled to pass on H trim 1; H vintage croc; gucci top handles that aren’t in perfect condition; same for Roberta di Camerino; Cartier belt bags; chanel exotic boy bags.
> 
> 8 am still kicking myself bc I passed on the perfect, well under retail, H ostrich 30B in the perfect blue gray.
> also unhappy I passed on an over retail, but not egregiously priced, barenia toile 30@B, phw.
> 
> I am happy I passed on a BV cabat small (still too big and unstructured for me)
> I am also happy I passed on a BV knot (too small and too structured for me)
> I am so sad I missed the gunmetal BV cervo hobo posted by another member (perhaps @muchstuff ?)
> 
> I find it much easier and am happy to pass on full retail price premier luxury bags (hermes, chanel, delvaux, Moynat, dior).
> Hermes touch ostrich B30, some other H offers
> chanel CF seasonal with camellias printed on it; chanel 19 ( too slouchy and puffy); chanel boy (too boxy)
> delvaux (Magritte collection: love it but it’s too big and heavy and the buckle would annoy)
> moynat (camo matte alligator rejane, not the right color way and I dislike the rejane)
> dior (I’ve passed on many diors in a variety of sizes, styles, skins, fabrics)
> 
> I am so sad that 8 didn’t know about the Mary katrantzou collaboration with Bulgari to get one.


I find what I passed on and regretted is a much bigger list, than what I was happy to have passed on.


----------



## afroken

Katinahat said:


> Wear the bag! This was not used at all last year what with Covid and changing to a walking commute.
> 
> Mulberry Seaton in the largest size for work today.
> View attachment 5299664
> 
> 
> I’ve attached my Alexa crossbody strap instead of the slightly shorter shoulder strap for my walking commute home later. I normally carry it by hand, it’s quite heavy but feels elegant. It will be interesting to see how I feel after 5km!


This Mulberry looks amazing on you! I too have a soft spot for Alexa. I only have one right now but I’ve always been loosely searching for another one that makes my heart sing. Possibly a mini one but in a dark green, red, or purple. Your mini Alexa is adorable!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Per my earlier dilemma, I've created a new thread where we can all share bags we're GLAD we passed on. Would love to hear experiences from you all!

PS - thanks @Sparkletastic @dcooney4 @DME @BowieFan1971 @Jereni @880 for the words of wisdom!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I passed on the LV bag in order to get the navy trench coat. Not sorry at all! I can leave France without regretting not buying the bag, but I knew I would regret not buying the coat. I wore it out of the store and felt SO GOOD walking around in it. So pulled together, long and slim. And it was as comfortable as if it was made for me. I was complimented on it by the SA at H George V, where I did get a scarf, and did not regret not getting an H bag at all. The jacket I wore to the store and twilly from LV were sent to my hotel, along with a thank you card from the SA (who was a very sweet young lady named Julia) and perfume samples for both DH and me. I felt luxe while at the store AND when I got back to our room, where the package was waiting. The whole experience was like a decadent dessert…absolutely perfect but once was enough. Even the SA who helped me with the scarf at H was so much warmer and relaxed than the ones in Atlanta. They gave me perfume too and a cute little postcard of the store tucked into the ribbon on the box. I am done shopping…heaven knows I have spent enough, but I had the experiences I could have hoped for so I don’t need more.
> 
> Taking a rest for now, but I will post a pic of me in the coat later. The H scarf  is this one…but with a pink sky and blue buildings. I’ll take a pic later. It’s a great Paris scarf, which was exactly what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299767



I´m so happy for you!


----------



## 880

afroken said:


> A bag that I had sadly passed on is also from @muchstuff , a wonderfully smooshy black tote from The Row.


@afroken, I misspoke. I did not get the chance to pass on the cervo hobo bc I did not see it until it was already purchased. But, there is a waiting list should the lucky recipient tire of the bag. Lol


----------



## Jereni

SakuraSakura said:


> At long last I have returned, fully rested and fed!  I'd like to start out by saying that I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend with their pretties.
> 
> Where do I start? He's... amazing. I was finally able to see him again after two weeks. Unfortunately he had to work a double shift but he dropped me off at home nonetheless. Guys it was so sweet! It's just the little things with him... I was struggling with my seat-belt and he did it for me. He asked me why I didn't dress appropriately for the weather. I said that I wanted to look cute for him. He was really attentive, immediately asking me when I could see him next. I can tell that he's socially awkward but he's making the space in his life for me and that's really what matters. I'm happy that, while things are progressing slowly, I feel reassured and cherished by him.
> 
> I feel like I was right to trust him.
> 
> As for handbags... I've stuck to my guns. I am tempted by a Disney x Coach crossbody on Poshmark ; however, there are medical bills that need to be paid. I may end up getting it towards the end of the month but we'll see. Bad road conditions have kept me indoors.
> 
> I hope this update reaches everybody on bag ban island.



Yay, glad to hear this update! It sounds like he is very sweet and direct, I.e. when asking about the next time. So good when people don’t play games!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I put honey mustard on bratwurst. Honey mustard makes a lot of things taste good.


I’m not one for most sauces. But, I enjoy a brat at a baseball game or picnic with spicy mustard sans bun.  


ItsPurseonal said:


> Per my earlier dilemma, I've created a new thread where we can all share bags we're GLAD we passed on. Would love to hear experiences from you all!
> 
> PS - thanks @Sparkletastic @dcooney4 @DME @BowieFan1971 @Jereni @880 for the words of wisdom!


I’ll check out your thread. I know there are bags I have to be glad I passed on but I don’t remember them. I guess that means they really weren’t for me. Lol!

My regret items are in two other categories. Bags I missed (like the recent emerald green Chanel flap) and 2-3 bags I sold. I’d buy one of these bags if I ran across them again. But, fakes are so rampant that I’m REALLY uncomfortable buying resale anymore.  That’s sad because I just don’t value most of these new bags at the price they cost.

I think that is the “blessing” of having a developed / curated collection that I’m happy with - I have a steely, more rational, unimpressed eye towards most bags now.  Took me over a decade to get here so I’ll enjoy it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> I think that is the “blessing” of having a developed / curated collection that I’m happy with - I have a steely, more rational, unimpressed eye towards most bags now.  Took me over a decade to get here so I’ll enjoy it.


I dream of being here one day!


----------



## dramaprincess713

BowieFan1971 said:


> I passed on the LV bag in order to get the navy trench coat. Not sorry at all! I can leave France without regretting not buying the bag, but I knew I would regret not buying the coat. I wore it out of the store and felt SO GOOD walking around in it. So pulled together, long and slim. And it was as comfortable as if it was made for me. I was complimented on it by the SA at H George V, where I did get a scarf, and did not regret not getting an H bag at all. The jacket I wore to the store and twilly from LV were sent to my hotel, along with a thank you card from the SA (who was a very sweet young lady named Julia) and perfume samples for both DH and me. I felt luxe while at the store AND when I got back to our room, where the package was waiting. The whole experience was like a decadent dessert…absolutely perfect but once was enough. Even the SA who helped me with the scarf at H was so much warmer and relaxed than the ones in Atlanta. They gave me perfume too and a cute little postcard of the store tucked into the ribbon on the box. I am done shopping…heaven knows I have spent enough, but I had the experiences I could have hoped for so I don’t need more.
> 
> Taking a rest for now, but I will post a pic of me in the coat later. The H scarf  is this one…but with a pink sky and blue buildings. I’ll take a pic later. It’s a great Paris scarf, which was exactly what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299767


Yay, congrats! It all sounds so wonderful. So happy you're having such a great time!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Beautiful bag! Not unlike the black top handled bag I carried today. The leather looks gorgeous on your Tabby.
> 
> How interesting! I’ve had this issue with two Coach bags. The clip on the optional crossbody strap sometimes just comes undone at one end. Is that the same problem? Well done for finding a solution!


Yes, one of the clips came undone twice. I was too paranoid to carry it after that. Thought I’d give it one more try with a different strap & luckily it worked.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I have a steely, more rational, unimpressed eye towards most bags now. Took me over a decade to get here so I’ll enjoy it



I love that you got to this level! it’s like mindful bag consumption

I posted on @ItsPurseonal ’s thread that it feels amazing to refuse a bag, like saying no thanks to a fabulous dessert.

But, I’m not steely, rational or unimpressed.  I practice avoidance (avoid ebay; deadstock; bags in x condition; bags of y price range; duplicate bags; bags of certain styles, materials, age; bags on sale; a bunch of rules around bag or food consumption that get me to no. Most days it’s fine. Occasionally I fall off the wagon.

i do try never to return, so I have to be reasonably positive something will work.

@redney posted a link to an insightful article about returns here




__





						people who abuse liberal return policies
					

Those are the folks THAT DO it!!!  Can't even say how many of my friends who worked retail said that the "Hollywood" crowd was the absolute worst in being cheap and doing sh1t like this .. especially around awards season!  UFB .. they can freakin' afford it and they do crap like this .. that is...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




it was this article:








						The Nasty Logistics of Returning Your Too-Small Pants
					

What happens to the stuff you order online after you send it back?




					www.theatlantic.com
				




i feel that reading this will also help me not to buy something unless it’s pretty much exactly what I want


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dramaprincess713

baghabitz34 said:


> I don’t feel guilty about buying. I do feel guilt about giving away gifts, need to get over that. And the hoarder in me does not like to let things go. Slowly working on that too.


Giving away gifts is probably the hardest for me. The guilt I feel is SO strong! I have so many articles of clothing I have held onto just because they were gifts. Bags too, though to a lesser degree because I don't tend to receive many bags as gifts. And yes, the hoarder in me also does not like to let things go. I have no solutions. I'm not even sure how to work on it. I've just been holding on to things and if something is at the end of it's lifespan (pilled, ripped, etc.), I can at least justify letting go of those items. 



880 said:


> @dramaprincess713, okay, now I think you need to let go of the KMM and find the one that is perfect for you


Yep, the KMM is going back. A part of me thought maybe I'll hold on to it and sell if I get the other bag, but I HATE selling. And I have enough bags I need to sell. I really don't want to add to the list if I don't have to!



Katinahat said:


> Good decision! I hope you get the bucket bag from the designer and find the giddy feeling soon!
> 
> I’m glad you like the Seaton as I think it is gorgeous as a luxe work bag. Unfortunately the handles don’t fit over the shoulder. You do have to use the long strap. It’s adjustable so a lot of variety but just not enough long to be crossbody, hence I added the slightly longer strap today. I looked for a strap when I bought this as the Grey Bayswater I had for work didn’t have that option. I totally agree about hand/arm carry. It works for me for short distances and I used to drive to work. Ideally the handles on both this and the Bays would have been just a little longer for the shoulder carry option but I guess it might have had a negative impact on aesthetics.
> 
> My walk home today was fine. The Seaton was comfortable crossbody until the last km when it began to feel a bit heavy. I didn’t have it very full either.
> 
> Definitely a workable way to use the bag!


So glad the walk home was good! It's such a beautiful bag, and I'm glad you found a workable way to use it. I didn't realize the Bayswater also didn't fit over the shoulder. That makes me so sad because the Bayswater has been on my radar for so long as a bag I hope to get one day, but not fitting over the shoulder means I really really should take it off my radar. Good for my wallet, I guess! But it's such a pretty bag that I've admired for so long.



afroken said:


> That Persian green Sabrina is really a one of a kind and I don’t think you’ll ever find another one like it. But if you do decide to sell, I think it might get snatched up so fast on the MM BST - I find that MM ladies really like colorblocking!


You're right - I doubt I'd ever find another one like it. When I have used it, I've gotten a lot of compliments. And I really do LOVE the colors. I just can't bring myself to sell it, at least not now. It's just too pretty to me. But, if I do decide to sell, it's good to know that it might go over well on the MM BST!


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> I passed on the LV bag in order to get the navy trench coat. Not sorry at all! I can leave France without regretting not buying the bag, but I knew I would regret not buying the coat. I wore it out of the store and felt SO GOOD walking around in it. So pulled together, long and slim. And it was as comfortable as if it was made for me. I was complimented on it by the SA at H George V, where I did get a scarf, and did not regret not getting an H bag at all. The jacket I wore to the store and twilly from LV were sent to my hotel, along with a thank you card from the SA (who was a very sweet young lady named Julia) and perfume samples for both DH and me. I felt luxe while at the store AND when I got back to our room, where the package was waiting. The whole experience was like a decadent dessert…absolutely perfect but once was enough. Even the SA who helped me with the scarf at H was so much warmer and relaxed than the ones in Atlanta. They gave me perfume too and a cute little postcard of the store tucked into the ribbon on the box. I am done shopping…heaven knows I have spent enough, but I had the experiences I could have hoped for so I don’t need more.
> 
> Taking a rest for now, but I will post a pic of me in the coat later. The H scarf  is this one…but with a pink sky and blue buildings. I’ll take a pic later. It’s a great Paris scarf, which was exactly what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299767


am I the only one who hopes that @BowieFan1971 will be so excited about her LV trench coat and H scarf purchase thst she will wake up in the middle of the night in Paris to share an action shot with us lol


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> I love that you got to this level! it’s like mindful bag consumption
> 
> I posted on @ItsPurseonal ’s thread that it feels amazing to refuse a bag, like saying no thanks to a fabulous dessert.
> 
> But, I’m not steely, rational or unimpressed.  I practice avoidance (avoid ebay; deadstock; bags in x condition; bags of y price range; duplicate bags; bags of certain styles, materials, age; bags on sale; a bunch of rules around bag or food consumption that get me to no. Most days it’s fine. Occasionally I fall off the wagon.
> 
> i do try never to return, so I have to be reasonably positive something will work.
> 
> @redney posted a link to an insightful article about returns here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people who abuse liberal return policies
> 
> 
> Those are the folks THAT DO it!!!  Can't even say how many of my friends who worked retail said that the "Hollywood" crowd was the absolute worst in being cheap and doing sh1t like this .. especially around awards season!  UFB .. they can freakin' afford it and they do crap like this .. that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was this article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nasty Logistics of Returning Your Too-Small Pants
> 
> 
> What happens to the stuff you order online after you send it back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theatlantic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel that reading this will also help me not to buy something unless it’s pretty much exactly what I want


I spent so many years chasing / buying / selling bags that I’m truly over it. It felt like a ridiculous merry go round so I’m happy to be careful in buying. When I make a mistake now it’s because I was seeking a bag for a certain type of use and the bag wasn’t quite right (like the gold Versace isn’t right for my real and continuing need for a small non evening gold bag) not because I get caught up in something pretty and bought on a whim.  I’ve gotten off the buy/sell train and never intend to board again.

Also, I’m more tempted by shoes and clothes because I have wardrobe gaps in those areas. So, I think I’m realizing (happily) I don’t crave things unless I’m in the market for that caregory. Which isn’t a problem because I take time to evaluate if they’re right for me. All the things I need to see now aren’t buying mistakes. Life post Covid changed so I’m adjusting for that reality.

Again, this measured, sane place has come to me in the last 3-4 years after years of impulse buying and tons of mistakes. I’m just not there anymore thankfully.

Side note. I think a habit of thoughtless buying and returning is a sign of selfish character and I won’t budge from that opinion.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> am I the only one who hopes that @BowieFan1971 will be so excited about her LV trench coat and H scarf purchase thst she will wake up in the middle of the night in Paris to share an action shot with us lol



Nope. You aren't.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> @More bags just wanted to say thanks for these suggestions, they helped me focus in on which bag is the right one. Fundamentally, I like handling my bags as much as possible, i.e. hand carry. And I prefer a medium sized bag for hand carry, so I think it will be the baby SDJ!
> 
> Here’s a mod shot with it hand held. Now I just have to wait one more week to buy it so that I fulfill one of my 2022 goals, which was imposing a two week minimum waiting period on any bags.
> 
> View attachment 5298569


Really stunning in this color. And this size seems to be perfect for crossbody and hand carry.


----------



## Kimbashop

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 10 bags
> 2) wear my scarves - 4 shawls and 6 scarves
> 
> In following the style conversations, elevating outfits, and wearing my scarves, here’s a dress/scarf/H horn pendant combo I wore to work from home on Friday.
> View attachment 5298591


I love your style! The scarf is gorgeous in terms of color and presentation.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, I have a dilemma…
> Did not get an H leather appt for Monday, but can still try for Tues and Wed. Went in LV today, found a bag that spoke to me and maxi twilly. A navy Epi Neo Noe with mustard trim. I think it is not a typical bag I could just get anywhere. Here is the dilemma…while I was there, I saw a navy trench on a mannequin that stopped me in my tracks and tried it on. OMG! Like it was made for me and I look exactly the way I have always wanted/meant to look while wearing it. It is an updated but timeless classic, perfect weight for Atlanta winters.The dilemma part? It costs 3500 euros. I about fell out! But I can’t forget about it, it was just that perfect in style/fit. It would elevate everything I wear…a real statement piece but that does not overwhelm. I could justify this by pointing out that I would get a high CPW, more than from a bag the same price. I am perfectly happy passing on an H bag and the Neo Noe is much less than the budget I set. Both of these together are half the cost of a B or K. But it is still 3500 euros…more than I ever even ever considered spending on an item of clothing.
> 
> We are picking the bag up tomorrow…we only brought a pic of our passports and need the real thing. The SA is holding the coat too. What should I do? Would I be crazy to buy it? Should I look for a less expensive substitute, running the risk of not finding it?
> 
> Neither the bag nor the coat is on the US LV website….


Given your response to the cost, I think you already know in your heart what the answer is! My own response to a situation like this would be that if it made me feel Incredible, like myself only better, then I would buy it! That feeling is what clothes should always bring us!

Edit: I responded before reading through the entire thread.  Congratulations on your new coat and scarf!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.

I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.

What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?


I can't understand a bag that is too small to hold a phone. Isn't that the number one thing people carry these days? Personally, I have a few other must haves - my sunglasses, unless I'm only going to be using the bag after sundown, my car keys and a card case. Lately I've been carrying gloves everywhere so I have been needing a slightly bigger bag to accommodate them. I don't have occasion bags, like a bag just for parties or weddings. If I did, maybe I could understand teeny bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Nope. You aren't.


Ok, ok….
Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!


----------



## doni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, ok….
> Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300591
> View attachment 5300592
> View attachment 5300593
> View attachment 5300594


Oooooh you did it! Sich a gorgeous coat and it fits you like a glove. Beautiful color too. Such a classic.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?


I am a medium bag girl. I have the stuff i need to carry daily to a minimum, so if a bag doesn’t fit that it is a waste. Since I am a clutz, a large bag on me is a safety hazard and a danger to others. I once got a GORGEOUS vintage leopard bag on PM for about $15 but made the mistake of not asking the size, it was the size of a Speedy 35-40. I excitedly took it out grocery shopping and when I turned around to talk to DH, I took out a corner display. I was so embarrassed but DH laughed his ass off. Learned my lesson about bags that are too big.


----------



## doni

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?



I enjoy them all! My last bag was (another) Dior Book Tote (leather, @880 was guilty of this one), so what can I say.

But I’d say big bags have back for a while now! Starting with the Book Tote and its thousand imitations, all the brands are issuing big bags and they have been the stars of many a fashion runway lately.


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, ok….
> Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300591
> View attachment 5300592
> View attachment 5300593
> View attachment 5300594


You look so elegant!  I just read your story about your trip to the LV store, this is a wonderful purchase.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?


I am!  I want a bag that can carry what I need with a little extra room.  So I am for medium bags.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, ok….
> Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300591
> View attachment 5300592
> View attachment 5300593
> View attachment 5300594


It is beautiful and looks fantastic on you.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, ok….
> Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300591
> View attachment 5300592
> View attachment 5300593
> View attachment 5300594


Ooohhhh, it’s perfect! Perfect! Cannot wait to see more! So happy for you!  is the coat warm enough? hugs

@doni, the book tote cost is cancelled out bc you rehomed the BV pouch  plus extra credit bc it’s practical (sort of)

Did the smooth leather Book tote end up being too heavy? I go back and forth on this, but my DH felt the large size was too big, so it was a moot issue

Also, I remember the double sens didn’t work for you either, and I would be curious as to whether  you ended up trying the H sellier Cabas


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, ok….
> Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300591
> View attachment 5300592
> View attachment 5300593
> View attachment 5300594



  Thanks for the pics!  It looks great on you! Perfect fit! Love the twilly.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?



I love the small/medium bags. At 4'11" a big bag doesn't work for me. I look like a girl carrying her Mom's purse. I don't have a lot to carry, so  no need for a big purse.

The little evening bags just look so beautiful! I use them for church, where I don't really need my phone anyway.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?



i never really liked tiny bags, but nor do I like heavy or super bulky bags. nowadays, I like crossbody or hand carry. The valextra universal sun glass case (exposed temples), while expensive,  is the one item that protects very oversized sun glass frames and still allows me to carry a smaller bag.

My favorite small bag (for travel) is the Loewe mini puzzle. It’s soft sided and you can squeeze in more than the chanel mini and the H TPM. For travel, the Loewe can can fit two passports, vaccination cards, small map, pen, some notes, hand sanitizer, iPhone 12, valextra sun glass case, dior accordion card case (preferable to the larger, flatter calvi), and I can loop a mask and clip a collapsible Whole Foods nylon bag on the strap hardware. A serious runner up is the dior integrated ergonomic adjustable mens saddle bag with airline seatbelt buckle. In the dior equivalent of saffiano leather and with no hardware, and a bit more capacity than the Loewe, it’s a fantastic travel beater bag that is still very lux.

My most used bag, though officially a mini, the H Mini Della cavalleria, DC, is really one size up from the Loewe. On top of the everyday stuff in the DC, there is room for a pair of gloves and it has an interior pocket; an exterior pocket; and an adjustable strap.

My optimal tote size, irrespective of what is popular, is the H B30 (why I havent bought a small book tote yet), but I find it a bit heavy, even in the lighter leathers (I have swift, Togo, barenia, vache liegee)

My optimal top handle is the H K28 (I was a fan even when others preferred the 32), I prefer the crisp sellier lines even if it holds less than my retourne. If I wear my 32 sellier, I prefer carrying it by the hand (less inclined to bung the corners; easier to maneuver

i wore the H Victoria 35 for many years, but it’s too big for what I carry now. I still keep though bc I love the slouchy silhouette
Years ago, I tried and rejected the picotin pm, mm, TGM, and thought I was done with the pico forever, only to now have and use two picotin 18s. IMO this is a lesson not to write off a bag even if you don’t wear it for many years lol.

here: mini DC; so black mini chevron reissue; TPM Evelyn; loewe mini puzzle; interior DC; picotin 18; loewe puzzle action pic ; etoupe 30B; ebene barenia picotin pm; etoupe Victoria 35; mini DC; felt picotin 18; dior mens saddle;  loewe crossbody; K28 box sellier; so black mini reissue. Also pictured: accordion dior card case; mask with disposable  filter; valextra sun glass case; oversized prescription sunglasses; hand sanitizer; key lanyard. Photos cross posted from Hermes, chanel, and dior in action threads with some RTW vintage from my own closet from 2002- present.

notably absent: the Evelyn PM. I go back and forth on this bag. Sometimes I think it’s the height of practical. Other times it makes me feel like a well to do, slightly preppy soccer mom. . . JMO though.





















						Soft leather eyeglasses case holders made in Italy | Valextra
					

Shop our exclusive range of handmade, high quality leather glasses cases. Elegance, sophistication and protection for your eyeglasses are assured.




					www.valextra.com


----------



## BowieFan1971

Action shot from the Eiffel Tower…


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Action shot from the Eiffel Tower…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300724


You look fabulous!  I love the color, the collar detail, really a beautiful coat.  Enjoy in the best of health.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?


I prefer medium sized bags except for occasion/after sundown events, when I'm okay with a smaller sized bag.  I don't like having all my items in the bag packed tight to the point where it's difficult to get things out, and this is why I prefer the greater roominess afforded by a medium sized bag.   Micro bags are a miss for me.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Action shot from the Eiffel Tower…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300724


So beautiful and glowing with happiness


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> I passed on the LV bag in order to get the navy trench coat. Not sorry at all! I can leave France without regretting not buying the bag, but I knew I would regret not buying the coat. I wore it out of the store and felt SO GOOD walking around in it. So pulled together, long and slim. And it was as comfortable as if it was made for me. I was complimented on it by the SA at H George V, where I did get a scarf, and did not regret not getting an H bag at all. The jacket I wore to the store and twilly from LV were sent to my hotel, along with a thank you card from the SA (who was a very sweet young lady named Julia) and perfume samples for both DH and me. I felt luxe while at the store AND when I got back to our room, where the package was waiting. The whole experience was like a decadent dessert…absolutely perfect but once was enough. Even the SA who helped me with the scarf at H was so much warmer and relaxed than the ones in Atlanta. They gave me perfume too and a cute little postcard of the store tucked into the ribbon on the box. I am done shopping…heaven knows I have spent enough, but I had the experiences I could have hoped for so I don’t need more.
> 
> Taking a rest for now, but I will post a pic of me in the coat later. The H scarf  is this one…but with a pink sky and blue buildings. I’ll take a pic later. It’s a great Paris scarf, which was exactly what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299767


So thrilled for you! The coat is sensational and with your height and posture, I can see how it would look custom! Congratulations! And I love that scarf..is that being reissued this season? I missed it a few years  back. What great memories of Paris! Now go enjoy the city!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> i never really liked tiny bags, but nor do I like heavy or super bulky bags. nowadays, I like crossbody or hand carry. The valextra universal sun glass case (exposed temples), while expensive,  is the one item that protects very oversized sun glass frames and still allows me to carry a smaller bag.
> 
> My favorite small bag (for travel) is the Loewe mini puzzle. It’s soft sided and you can squeeze in more than the chanel mini and the H TPM. For travel, the Loewe can can fit two passports, vaccination cards, small map, pen, some notes, hand sanitizer, iPhone 12, valextra sun glass case, dior accordion card case (preferable to the larger, flatter calvi), and I can loop a mask and clip a collapsible Whole Foods nylon bag on the strap hardware. A serious runner up is the dior integrated ergonomic adjustable mens saddle bag with airline seatbelt buckle. In the dior equivalent of saffiano leather and with no hardware, and a bit more capacity than the Loewe, it’s a fantastic travel beater bag that is still very lux.
> 
> My most used bag, though officially a mini, the H Mini Della cavalleria, DC, is really one size up from the Loewe. On top of the everyday stuff in the DC, there is room for a pair of gloves and it has an interior pocket; an exterior pocket; and an adjustable strap.
> 
> My optimal tote size, irrespective of what is popular, is the H B30 (why I havent bought a small book tote yet), but I find it a bit heavy, even in the lighter leathers (I have swift, Togo, barenia, vache liegee)
> 
> My optimal top handle is the H K28 (I was a fan even when others preferred the 32), I prefer the crisp sellier lines even if it holds less than my retourne. If I wear my 32 sellier, I prefer carrying it by the hand (less inclined to bung the corners; easier to maneuver
> 
> i wore the H Victoria 35 for many years, but it’s too big for what I carry now. I still keep though bc I love the slouchy silhouette
> Years ago, I tried and rejected the picotin pm, mm, TGM, and thought I was done with the pico forever, only to now have and use two picotin 18s. IMO this is a lesson not to write off a bag even if you don’t wear it for many years lol.
> 
> here: mini DC; so black mini chevron reissue; TPM Evelyn; loewe mini puzzle; interior DC; picotin 18; loewe puzzle action pic ; etoupe 30B; ebene barenia picotin pm; etoupe Victoria 35; mini DC; felt picotin 18; dior mens saddle;  loewe crossbody; K28 box sellier; so black mini reissue. Also pictured: accordion dior card case; mask with disposable  filter; valextra sun glass case; oversized prescription sunglasses; hand sanitizer; key lanyard. Photos cross posted from Hermes, chanel, and dior in action threads with some RTW vintage from my own closet from 2002- present.
> 
> notably absent: the Evelyn PM. I go back and forth on this bag. Sometimes I think it’s the height of practical. Other times it makes me feel like a well to do, slightly preppy soccer mom. . . JMO though.
> 
> View attachment 5300695
> View attachment 5300697
> View attachment 5300738
> View attachment 5300746
> 
> View attachment 5300701
> View attachment 5300702
> View attachment 5300703
> View attachment 5300721
> View attachment 5300722
> View attachment 5300747
> View attachment 5300739
> View attachment 5300740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft leather eyeglasses case holders made in Italy | Valextra
> 
> 
> Shop our exclusive range of handmade, high quality leather glasses cases. Elegance, sophistication and protection for your eyeglasses are assured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.valextra.com


Fabulous collection! I love your coat too.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Action shot from the Eiffel Tower…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300724


This is perfection. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, ok….
> Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300591
> View attachment 5300592
> View attachment 5300593
> View attachment 5300594


This absolutely beautiful on you. What an excellent choice you made. Go out in this coat and slay Paris!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Action shot from the Eiffel Tower…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300724


Congratulations on your beautiful new coat - you look amazing - the fit, the colour, you’re radiant!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> i never really liked tiny bags, but nor do I like heavy or super bulky bags. nowadays, I like crossbody or hand carry. The valextra universal sun glass case (exposed temples), while expensive,  is the one item that protects very oversized sun glass frames and still allows me to carry a smaller bag.
> 
> My favorite small bag (for travel) is the Loewe mini puzzle. It’s soft sided and you can squeeze in more than the chanel mini and the H TPM. For travel, the Loewe can can fit two passports, vaccination cards, small map, pen, some notes, hand sanitizer, iPhone 12, valextra sun glass case, dior accordion card case (preferable to the larger, flatter calvi), and I can loop a mask and clip a collapsible Whole Foods nylon bag on the strap hardware. A serious runner up is the dior integrated ergonomic adjustable mens saddle bag with airline seatbelt buckle. In the dior equivalent of saffiano leather and with no hardware, and a bit more capacity than the Loewe, it’s a fantastic travel beater bag that is still very lux.
> 
> My most used bag, though officially a mini, the H Mini Della cavalleria, DC, is really one size up from the Loewe. On top of the everyday stuff in the DC, there is room for a pair of gloves and it has an interior pocket; an exterior pocket; and an adjustable strap.
> 
> My optimal tote size, irrespective of what is popular, is the H B30 (why I havent bought a small book tote yet), but I find it a bit heavy, even in the lighter leathers (I have swift, Togo, barenia, vache liegee)
> 
> My optimal top handle is the H K28 (I was a fan even when others preferred the 32), I prefer the crisp sellier lines even if it holds less than my retourne. If I wear my 32 sellier, I prefer carrying it by the hand (less inclined to bung the corners; easier to maneuver
> 
> i wore the H Victoria 35 for many years, but it’s too big for what I carry now. I still keep though bc I love the slouchy silhouette
> Years ago, I tried and rejected the picotin pm, mm, TGM, and thought I was done with the pico forever, only to now have and use two picotin 18s. IMO this is a lesson not to write off a bag even if you don’t wear it for many years lol.
> 
> here: mini DC; so black mini chevron reissue; TPM Evelyn; loewe mini puzzle; interior DC; picotin 18; loewe puzzle action pic ; etoupe 30B; ebene barenia picotin pm; etoupe Victoria 35; mini DC; felt picotin 18; dior mens saddle;  loewe crossbody; K28 box sellier; so black mini reissue. Also pictured: accordion dior card case; mask with disposable  filter; valextra sun glass case; oversized prescription sunglasses; hand sanitizer; key lanyard. Photos cross posted from Hermes, chanel, and dior in action threads with some RTW vintage from my own closet from 2002- present.
> 
> notably absent: the Evelyn PM. I go back and forth on this bag. Sometimes I think it’s the height of practical. Other times it makes me feel like a well to do, slightly preppy soccer mom. . . JMO though.
> 
> View attachment 5300695
> View attachment 5300697
> View attachment 5300738
> View attachment 5300746
> 
> View attachment 5300701
> View attachment 5300702
> View attachment 5300703
> View attachment 5300721
> View attachment 5300722
> View attachment 5300747
> View attachment 5300739
> View attachment 5300740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft leather eyeglasses case holders made in Italy | Valextra
> 
> 
> Shop our exclusive range of handmade, high quality leather glasses cases. Elegance, sophistication and protection for your eyeglasses are assured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.valextra.com


 I love your style, bag choices and jewelry - so chic, lady!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?


Like others, I have found myself carrying my smaller bags during Covid. However, smaller bags for me mean small/medium: my Balenciaga First bags, PS1 Tiny, BV Nodini and similar sized bags like my Massaccesi satchel bag are getting lots of action. One bag that I have carried consistently since buying it a year ago is the small Givenchy Antigona Soft bag. It allows a few extra things than my previously mentioned bags and has been the perfect go-to bag during these times. It hits the sweet spot in terms of dimensions for me. 

Those teeny, tiny bags that don’t allow phones are a mystery to me. My phone case doubles as a wallet/card case so I’d be pretty lost with a teeny bag. Plus I’m tall and would look like I’m carrying a child’s purse. 

In more normal times I like to carry my Ferragamo Sofia, Bal cities, or similar satchels or hobos. Each of these have extra space to carry an outing’s worth of things (snacks, water bottle, scarf, book, makeup bag, reading glasses, sunnies etc.). I also love soft leather, and medium to large bags showcase slouchy or relaxed leather really well.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

A few more thoughts on big bags:  I agree that the Dior book tote has been very popular.   However, with many other styles like chain strap bags or top handle bags, I am still seeing smaller bags trending, rather than larger sizes.  An example is the popularity of the Chanel mini versus the jumbo or maxi.  I love the jumbo, especially in single flap style, and love to style it over a winter coat, and I wear it whenever I want.  I hope large bags come back on trend but in this era of covid, people seem to be favoring smaller bags for quick runs to the grocery store and other quick outings, so not sure how soon we will see the large statement bags come back on trend.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, ok….
> Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300591
> View attachment 5300592
> View attachment 5300593
> View attachment 5300594




Oh my gosh that coat looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## piperdog

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?


I prefer medium to large. My nicest bags are large-ish, which is convenient because I'd rather have stuff with me and not need it than not have it and need it. Whenever I play tetris trying to fit my necessities (car key, reading glasses, sunglasses, phone, card carrier, SLG with random stuff like hair ties, lip balm, OTC meds) in a small bag, I find myself annoyed. No matter how much I love a bag in theory, if it doesn't work in practice, it sits at home. 

As for trends, I'm probably more indifferent than I should be. I'm not a fan of a lot of looks I see on other people, but then, they probably don't care much for my look either. And I try, try, try not to judge, but it's hard not to roll my eyes at the bags so small they can't even hold a phone. However, all I need to do is go back and look at pictures of myself through the 80's and realize I have no room to talk about other people's questionable choices made in the name of fashion.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?



No teeny tiny bags for me! My bags have to be big enough to hold my brick of a long zip around wallet. Period! 
I enjoy medium to large size bags and have reached the point where I prefer bags with some extent of structure. 
Too slouchy does not work for me. 
I´m beyond pouring all the contents of my bag on the floor to find one item (as I often did when I was younger... for example many moons ago on the steps inside the Tower of Pisa when somebody asked me for a lighter...)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, ok….
> Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300591
> View attachment 5300592
> View attachment 5300593
> View attachment 5300594



Wow! You look a million dollars! So slim, so elegant, so polished! Congratulations on getting this coat!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Action shot from the Eiffel Tower…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300724


----------



## Sparkletastic

Like many of you said, I have to have the bare minimum in my bag - sunglasses, phone, small wallet, keys. So, I really don’t understand bags that can’t hold at least the latter 3.

I know some larger bags have been shown but they seem to be totes which are by their nature larger. I’m not seeing a wealth of medium / large satchels or shoulder bags. @Purses & Perfumes - I think your example of Chanel minis vs jumbos is a perfect example.

Perhaps people are utilizing bags as jewelry more so than for carrying functionality. That’s awesome for them. I just don’t understand how they are carrying their things.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I think your example of Chanel minis vs jumbos is a perfect example.



I´m not sure all Chanel minis were chosen because of their size. Many might have been bought to have a Chanel bag when the bigger sizes were just too expensive.


----------



## Katinahat

Just home from a busy day at work and not had time to read your posts yet but I thought I’d share what’s arrived!

I know this is not an unboxing thread but you’ve all been so wonderfully supportive so I thought you’d indulge me. I’ve not looked yet but I’m giddy with excitement waiting to open the green bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m not sure all Chanel minis were chosen because of their size. Many might have been bought to have a Chanel bag when the bigger sizes were just too expensive.


I don’t doubt some were but if you visit the C thread, there are _many_ who prefer the mini size.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Action shot from the Eiffel Tower…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300724



Beautiful pic! Like MoreBags said, you look radiant. So happy. That cost really is perfect on you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

@BowieFan1971 ´s gorgeous Paris coat makes me want to share my Paris coat- from a  totally different league...  

Mine is a vintage 25 € ebay purchase I´ve been wearing to Paris in February each time we went. In the first year Mamzelle Swing (the owner of a fab vintage shop in Le Marais) gave me a French lesson on furs and named my coat: Monsieur Renard. 





Here´s DS and me in 2019 enjoying our Eiffel tower ritual- looking at it from afar, chasing pigeons and blowing soap bubbles.


----------



## piperdog

BowieFan1971 said:


> Action shot from the Eiffel Tower…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300724


Perfection!


----------



## afroken

I prefer small and medium sized bags. I would say that aesthetics-wise, I definitely prefer mid-sized bags more as they show off the architecture and lines much better, and all my favourite bags are mid-sized ones. But small bags are more convenient for me during the pandemic as they have the crossbody function and are lightweight. However, the smallest that I can go is the BV Nodini. I need to be able to fit in (at minimum) my cellphone, hand sanitizer, hand cream, card case, lip balm, pepper spray, extra masks and disposable gloves, and e-reader. I don’t want to feel as if I have to dig everything out of my bag in order to find what I’m looking for, so a tiny bag is a no go. I’ve noticed that many ladies who wear tiny bags usually hold their phones in their hand or in pocket, so I’m guessing they only need their bags to hold a credit card. I like to keep everything I take in my bag rather than putting stuff in my pocket, so I’ll always need a standard size small bag at the very least.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Action shot from the Eiffel Tower…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300724


Absolutely stunning coat. It looks incredible on you. The cut is perfect and the detailing so luxurious. You look beautiful and happy on a beautiful day in Paris.

Edit: just seen your other pics too and it’s even nicer from other angles and close up with your scarf!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> @BowieFan1971 ´s gorgeous Paris coat makes me want to share my Paris coat- from a  totally different league...
> 
> Mine is a vintage 25 € ebay purchase I´ve been wearing to Paris in February each time we went. In the first year Mamzelle Swing (the owner of a fab vintage shop in Le Marais) gave me a French lesson on furs and named my coat: Monsieur Renard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301022
> 
> 
> Here´s DS and me in 2019 enjoying our Eiffel tower ritual- looking at it from afar, chasing pigeons and blowing soap bubbles.


Love this!!!!

Oh, and thank you for telling me about the card cases at Le Bon Marche. Picked one up in every color to give to family, along with a canvas covered notebook for my niece as a birthday gift. Hopefully there is a card case left for me after we divvy them up!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Like many of you said, I have to have the bare minimum in my bag - sunglasses, phone, small wallet, keys. So, I really don’t understand bags that can’t hold at least the latter 3.
> 
> I know some larger bags have been shown but they seem to be totes which are by their nature larger. I’m not seeing a wealth of medium / large satchels or shoulder bags. @Purses & Perfumes - I think your example of Chanel minis vs jumbos is a perfect example.
> 
> Perhaps people are utilizing bags as jewelry more so than for carrying functionality. That’s awesome for them. I just don’t understand how they are carrying their things.


When I was looking at bags to shop for in Paris, I had a hard time finding medium size bags that were not a tote or a saggy hobo.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?


Interesting to see everyone else’s thoughts on this. A lot similar to me. I don’t like tiny bags! I’m not a celeb or royalty who have people to carry my stuff and I can’t be bothered with two bags. Therefore, they need to be big enough for my wallet, keys, phone and sunglasses at an absolute minimum. I’d say I’m generally a fan of medium sized bags but I like smaller bags for going out. The Mulberry Lily is the perfect small size. Small enough to be elegant, big enough for a large wallet and the stuff above! I like larger bags for work/serious shopping! Basically liking small, medium and large means I “need” more bags. Some of each colour in each size.


----------



## BowieFan1971

doni said:


> Oooooh you did it! Sich a gorgeous coat and it fits you like a glove. Beautiful color too. Such a classic.


Wore it all day and was warm and comfy….it really is the perfect fit but still has such a slim look. No regrets. None.


----------



## baghabitz34

dramaprincess713 said:


> Giving away gifts is probably the hardest for me. The guilt I feel is SO strong! I have so many articles of clothing I have held onto just because they were gifts. Bags too, though to a lesser degree because I don't tend to receive many bags as gifts. And yes, the hoarder in me also does not like to let things go. I have no solutions. I'm not even sure how to work on it. I've just been holding on to things and if something is at the end of it's lifespan (pilled, ripped, etc.), I can at least justify letting go of those items.


For me, it’s that I know the person had good intentions but…the gift for whatever reason was a miss. I accept graciously, of course. But what do you do with it after? I don’t want to say I chucked it because I hated the smell or the item was tacky. But, on the other hand I don’t want them to think I liked it & buy me more. Open to suggestions on this dilemma.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, ok….
> Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300591
> View attachment 5300592
> View attachment 5300593
> View attachment 5300594


Coat looks fantastic on you!


JenJBS said:


> I love the small/medium bags. At 4'11" a big bag doesn't work for me. I look like a girl carrying her Mom's purse. I don't have a lot to carry, so  no need for a big purse.


At 5’7” & not skinny, I’m the opposite. Small bags look like toys on me. I still carry a decent amount most times & prefer medium/large bags most of the time.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> A few more thoughts on big bags:  I agree that the Dior book tote has been very popular.   However, with many other styles like chain strap bags or top handle bags, I am still seeing smaller bags trending, rather than larger sizes.  An example is the popularity of the Chanel mini versus the jumbo or maxi.  I love the jumbo, especially in single flap style, and love to style it over a winter coat, and I wear it whenever I want.  I hope large bags come back on trend but in this era of covid, people seem to be favoring smaller bags for quick runs to the grocery store and other quick outings, so not sure how soon we will see the large statement bags come back on trend.


I’ve heard quite a few people say they preferred smaller bags during this time. Guess I’m the oddball because I still like & carry my bigger bags & totes.

As some others have said, I don’t get the point of bags that are too small to hold a phone. If you’re an influencer or celebrity that has people to carry things for you, I guess it makes sense. For me however, I need a bag that can actually hold some things, not just look cute in a picture.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Giving away gifts is probably the hardest for me. The guilt I feel is SO strong! I have so many articles of clothing I have held onto just because they were gifts. Bags too, though to a lesser degree because I don't tend to receive many bags as gifts. And yes, the hoarder in me also does not like to let things go. I have no solutions. I'm not even sure how to work on it. I've just been holding on to things and if something is at the end of it's lifespan (pilled, ripped, etc.), I can at least justify letting go of those items.
> 
> 
> Yep, the KMM is going back. A part of me thought maybe I'll hold on to it and sell if I get the other bag, but I HATE selling. And I have enough bags I need to sell. I really don't want to add to the list if I don't have to!
> 
> 
> So glad the walk home was good! It's such a beautiful bag, and I'm glad you found a workable way to use it. I didn't realize the Bayswater also didn't fit over the shoulder. That makes me so sad because the Bayswater has been on my radar for so long as a bag I hope to get one day, but not fitting over the shoulder means I really really should take it off my radar. Good for my wallet, I guess! But it's such a pretty bag that I've admired for so long.
> 
> 
> You're right - I doubt I'd ever find another one like it. When I have used it, I've gotten a lot of compliments. And I really do LOVE the colors. I just can't bring myself to sell it, at least not now. It's just too pretty to me. But, if I do decide to sell, it's good to know that it might go over well on the MM BST!


Oh, sorry to spoil what’s on your radar. The Bayswater does shoulder carry but only just! When new it definitely didn’t and it isn’t comfortable that way for long. I’m only 5ft3. I believe the newer style Bays does carry over the shoulder but I don’t like that style as much. The Heritage Bays I tried on in the store on Saturday felt uncomfortably tight over my puffy coat! Here are some pics with my older so more floppy Bays to demo. 

Easiest with a dress and no coat:




Slightly tighter with a coat:


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> i never really liked tiny bags, but nor do I like heavy or super bulky bags. nowadays, I like crossbody or hand carry. The valextra universal sun glass case (exposed temples), while expensive,  is the one item that protects very oversized sun glass frames and still allows me to carry a smaller bag.
> 
> My favorite small bag (for travel) is the Loewe mini puzzle. It’s soft sided and you can squeeze in more than the chanel mini and the H TPM. For travel, the Loewe can can fit two passports, vaccination cards, small map, pen, some notes, hand sanitizer, iPhone 12, valextra sun glass case, dior accordion card case (preferable to the larger, flatter calvi), and I can loop a mask and clip a collapsible Whole Foods nylon bag on the strap hardware. A serious runner up is the dior integrated ergonomic adjustable mens saddle bag with airline seatbelt buckle. In the dior equivalent of saffiano leather and with no hardware, and a bit more capacity than the Loewe, it’s a fantastic travel beater bag that is still very lux.
> 
> My most used bag, though officially a mini, the H Mini Della cavalleria, DC, is really one size up from the Loewe. On top of the everyday stuff in the DC, there is room for a pair of gloves and it has an interior pocket; an exterior pocket; and an adjustable strap.
> 
> My optimal tote size, irrespective of what is popular, is the H B30 (why I havent bought a small book tote yet), but I find it a bit heavy, even in the lighter leathers (I have swift, Togo, barenia, vache liegee)
> 
> My optimal top handle is the H K28 (I was a fan even when others preferred the 32), I prefer the crisp sellier lines even if it holds less than my retourne. If I wear my 32 sellier, I prefer carrying it by the hand (less inclined to bung the corners; easier to maneuver
> 
> i wore the H Victoria 35 for many years, but it’s too big for what I carry now. I still keep though bc I love the slouchy silhouette
> Years ago, I tried and rejected the picotin pm, mm, TGM, and thought I was done with the pico forever, only to now have and use two picotin 18s. IMO this is a lesson not to write off a bag even if you don’t wear it for many years lol.
> 
> here: mini DC; so black mini chevron reissue; TPM Evelyn; loewe mini puzzle; interior DC; picotin 18; loewe puzzle action pic ; etoupe 30B; ebene barenia picotin pm; etoupe Victoria 35; mini DC; felt picotin 18; dior mens saddle;  loewe crossbody; K28 box sellier; so black mini reissue. Also pictured: accordion dior card case; mask with disposable  filter; valextra sun glass case; oversized prescription sunglasses; hand sanitizer; key lanyard. Photos cross posted from Hermes, chanel, and dior in action threads with some RTW vintage from my own closet from 2002- present.
> 
> notably absent: the Evelyn PM. I go back and forth on this bag. Sometimes I think it’s the height of practical. Other times it makes me feel like a well to do, slightly preppy soccer mom. . . JMO though.
> 
> View attachment 5300695
> View attachment 5300697
> View attachment 5300738
> View attachment 5300746
> 
> View attachment 5300701
> View attachment 5300702
> View attachment 5300703
> View attachment 5300721
> View attachment 5300722
> View attachment 5300747
> View attachment 5300739
> View attachment 5300740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft leather eyeglasses case holders made in Italy | Valextra
> 
> 
> Shop our exclusive range of handmade, high quality leather glasses cases. Elegance, sophistication and protection for your eyeglasses are assured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.valextra.com


Love all these bags and looks. You look great and it’s really informative.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> @BowieFan1971 ´s gorgeous Paris coat makes me want to share my Paris coat- from a  totally different league...
> 
> Mine is a vintage 25 € ebay purchase I´ve been wearing to Paris in February each time we went. In the first year Mamzelle Swing (the owner of a fab vintage shop in Le Marais) gave me a French lesson on furs and named my coat: Monsieur Renard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301022
> 
> 
> Here´s DS and me in 2019 enjoying our Eiffel tower ritual- looking at it from afar, chasing pigeons and blowing soap bubbles.


That is one beautiful coat! Just shows the quality that it’s vintage and still looking so good. As do you and DS of course!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love this!!!!
> 
> Oh, and thank you for telling me about the card cases at Le Bon Marche. Picked one up in every color to give to family, along with a canvas covered notebook for my niece as a birthday gift. Hopefully there is a card case left for me after we divvy them up!


Thank-you! 

I´m so glad you liked the Le Bon Marche items! I was hoping you might consider them as souvenirs. If unsure whether you bought enough to keep one for yourself you might want to go back...  as far as I know Paris is the only place to buy these. 
Did you enjoy the store? I love it because it´s not as overcrowded as the other Grand Magasins. Quiet elegance. And the escalators!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> That is one beautiful coat! Just shows the quality that it’s vintage and still looking so good. As do you and DS of course!



Aww, thank you! The quality of vintage can be amazing. Back in the old days coats usually were big ticket items. People bought them for many years, not only one season and were willing to spend decent money. If the fur doesn´t perish this coat that is about my age will still be great for decades... wait, this means for the rest of my life.


----------



## Katinahat

This thread is moving fast tonight. Sorry for my many posts trying to keep up and if I missed responding to most people. 

Bags I missed out on. 

Well, I would have said the Mulberry Alexa as it was no longer selling by the time I got seriously into collecting. I’m probably in a tiny minority. I don’t buy preloved. I guess I would if I could see it in the flesh. There are two shops nearby that sell preloved and I don’t go in - too dangerous! I buy new and hopefully in sales or outlet but at full price if I really want something. I was so wanting an Alexa that I did stalk the preloved looking for one in great condition but never saw one looking as I wanted it. 

Fortunately I got my chesnut Alexa in the Mulberry sales in 2017. Total joy! Couldn’t believe it when I saw it there as it must have been outlet stock. Then I followed it up with the black Icon when they rereleased it in 2020. And now the pink mini!! 

Talking of the pink mini…


----------



## BowieFan1971

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love this!!!!





cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> 
> I´m so glad you liked the Le Bon Marche items! I was hoping you might consider them as souvenirs. If unsure whether you bought enough to keep one for yourself you might want to go back...  as far as I know Paris is the only place to buy these.
> Did you enjoy the store? I love it because it´s not as overcrowded as the other Grand Magasins. Quiet elegance. And the escalators!


It is a beautiful store, but not easy to find things there. DH was annoyed from shopping yesterday so no time to leisurely stroll. I did not like Galleries Lafayette at all. It was noisy, jumbled, chaotic. Beautiful items just shoved on racks with little rhyme or reason. I was there for 15 minutes and had to leave.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

poizenisxkandee said:


> Hello all!  Thanks for doing this, I definitely could use support.  I've loved getting back into posting/surfing tPF but forgot that it can get a little spendy!
> 
> Would love to shop my closet more - so many great bags but not all of them make it into the rotation enough.  Other than the final payment on a FP Reserve item, I'm hoping not to make new bag purchases without first making room in my closet and budget. This really could apply to all fashion-related items like clothing and jewelry too!
> 
> I have wedding responsibilities and expenditures to save up for in the coming year or two, so the cutting back on spending is all across the board! There are a few gaps in my closet I need to detail out further - when getting dressed I realize "ooh I wish I had this color/size/shape/etc thing" instead of whatever I use instead.  Hoping to only spend on those gap items when I do have room to buy.
> 
> Looking forward to keeping up with the theme/colors with everyone too!



Ended up ordering something else on my wishlist today.  It was a really great deal, on my wishlist, and in my favorite color.  I can't think of anything else I want right now and have a closet cleanout weekend planned soon so I think I'm actually good to sit tight for awhile on buying. 

Balenciaga Twiggy in Sapphire


----------



## Katinahat

poizenisxkandee said:


> Ended up ordering something else on my wishlist today.  It was a really great deal, on my wishlist, and in my favorite color.  I can't think of anything else I want right now and have a closet cleanout weekend planned soon so I think I'm actually good to sit tight for awhile on buying.
> 
> Balenciaga Twiggy in Sapphire
> View attachment 5301167


Simply stunning! Love the colour.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## hlh0904

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?



ditto. 

I do miss the larger bags of the 2000's. I purchased a few to see if they will be brought back like some others. I like having room in my bags because I also carry a zip around wallet that is a brick. It is such an awesome wallet. I can see everything I need, and structured tiny bags don't give me freedom.

Just not a mini person. I am 48 and I am carrying a kitchen sink with me because my bag is like my security blanket. Have had many times where I was thankful that I had readers, tissues, hand sanitizer, sunglasses, same old wallet, makeup and hairbrush. It is when I didn't take these things with me that I wound up needing them.

I love medium to large bags.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m not sure all Chanel minis were chosen because of their size. Many might have been bought to have a Chanel bag when the bigger sizes were just too expensive.


The price would certainly be a factor for some, I agree, but many seem to like the way the small size looks, and the fact that small bags are on trend is also a reason for their popularity.


Sparkletastic said:


> I don’t doubt some were but if you visit the C thread, there are _many_ who prefer the mini size.


True, and the same goes for Lady Dior mini and small (ABC) sizes.  They seem to be pretty popular.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m not sure all Chanel minis were chosen because of their size. Many might have been bought to have a Chanel bag when the bigger sizes were just too expensive.


This is a really good point!


----------



## Katinahat

I couldn’t contain myself any longer. I was literally squealing with excitement when I opened the dust bag. The pink is incredible! 

Here it is:




And I couldn’t wait to try it on. I’m an definitely giddy with joy this evening. This was so the right purchase!


----------



## SakuraSakura

If anybody is struggling with temptation online this is definitely the story for you.

I don't know why but whenever I purchase something from Poshmark it's always not as described. My Coach Soho flap came in. The glazing is cracked, there's numerous scratches on the leather and stains along the purse. It was crammed into a shipping envelope not a box. Perhaps this may persuade you into not purchasing that handbag you've been eyeing online.

What's interesting is this person is a reseller yet they take little care in the work they do.

*If anybody knows how to remove the clouding from the hardware please let me know. *


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> @BowieFan1971 ´s gorgeous Paris coat makes me want to share my Paris coat- from a  totally different league...
> 
> Mine is a vintage 25 € ebay purchase I´ve been wearing to Paris in February each time we went. In the first year Mamzelle Swing (the owner of a fab vintage shop in Le Marais) gave me a French lesson on furs and named my coat: Monsieur Renard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301022
> 
> 
> Here´s DS and me in 2019 enjoying our Eiffel tower ritual- looking at it from afar, chasing pigeons and blowing soap bubbles.


I love this picture for so many different reasons. Your coat is gorgeous (and you look so chic) and your DS's pose is priceless, especially in front of the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> I couldn’t contain myself any longer. I was literally squealing with excitement when I opened the dust bag. The pink is incredible!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5301218
> 
> 
> And I couldn’t wait to try it on. I’m an definitely giddy with joy this evening. This was so the right purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5301219


This is stunning and looks gorgeous on you! I love your outfit (such a cute dress), and the all-black makes the pink really pop. Congratulations! I'm actually a fan of the new handle -- I think the braid/twist makes the bag look elegant.


----------



## hlh0904

beautiful bag!!!! Enjoy in good health!!


----------



## hlh0904

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, ok….
> Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300591
> View attachment 5300592
> View attachment 5300593
> View attachment 5300594


gorgeous!!! Excellent cut!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> It is a beautiful store, but not easy to find things there. DH was annoyed from shopping yesterday so no time to leisurely stroll. I did not like Galleries Lafayette at all. It was noisy, jumbled, chaotic. Beautiful items just shoved on racks with little rhyme or reason. I was there for 15 minutes and had to leave.



I know what you mean... Galleries Lafayette and Printemps can be very crowded and overwhelming. Plus I am never sure whether I belong there. Some visits I have enjoyed- for example when the sweet inhouse artist at D+G took his time to discuss his leather paints with me-, others ended in me running out of the store in tears because I felt inferior. Le Bon Marche seems a friendlier environment to me. Have you visited the Samaritaine? Last time I was there it was closed due to full renovation. 
Poor DH having to cope with all that shopping... but I´m sure she does it in good humour. Enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> If anybody is struggling with temptation online this is definitely the story for you.
> 
> I don't know why but whenever I purchase something from Poshmark it's always not as described. My Coach Soho flap came in. The glazing is cracked, there's numerous scratches on the leather and stains along the purse. It was crammed into a shipping envelope not a box. Perhaps this may persuade you into not purchasing that handbag you've been eyeing online.
> 
> What's interesting is this person is a reseller yet they take little care in the work they do.
> 
> *If anybody knows how to remove the clouding from the hardware please let me know. *
> 
> View attachment 5301224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301240



What a shame! I´m so sorry this happened! 
Have any of the defects been disclosed in the write up? If not, I personally would consider returning it. 
The clouding on the hardware looks like a rubbed off surface to me. In this case no polishing would help. If it´s something on the surface a chrome cleaning product or a silver polishing cloth could help.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I couldn’t contain myself any longer. I was literally squealing with excitement when I opened the dust bag. The pink is incredible!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5301218
> 
> 
> And I couldn’t wait to try it on. I’m an definitely giddy with joy this evening. This was so the right purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5301219



Congratulations! The bag looks great on you! I love your outfit, too! Wear this beauty in good health!


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> I couldn’t contain myself any longer. I was literally squealing with excitement when I opened the dust bag. The pink is incredible!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5301218
> 
> 
> And I couldn’t wait to try it on. I’m an definitely giddy with joy this evening. This was so the right purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5301219


Absolutely lovely!!  Both bag and your look.  

I adore this Mulberry color and would want one myself, not sure which style though for me.  But then it means I might have to give up my Coach Cassie in a similar color.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, ok….
> Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300591
> View attachment 5300592
> View attachment 5300593
> View attachment 5300594


It's beautiful! You look fantastic! Congratulations! Can I admit I am a little sad you left the bag behind at LV? It sounded like you really liked it as well.


----------



## whateve

poizenisxkandee said:


> Ended up ordering something else on my wishlist today.  It was a really great deal, on my wishlist, and in my favorite color.  I can't think of anything else I want right now and have a closet cleanout weekend planned soon so I think I'm actually good to sit tight for awhile on buying.
> 
> Balenciaga Twiggy in Sapphire
> View attachment 5301167


Congratulations! I've never tried a Twiggy but I've been tempted. This color is amazing!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I couldn’t contain myself any longer. I was literally squealing with excitement when I opened the dust bag. The pink is incredible!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5301218
> 
> 
> And I couldn’t wait to try it on. I’m an definitely giddy with joy this evening. This was so the right purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5301219


It's so cute! I'm so happy for you! Now you've got me wanting one.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> If anybody is struggling with temptation online this is definitely the story for you.
> 
> I don't know why but whenever I purchase something from Poshmark it's always not as described. My Coach Soho flap came in. The glazing is cracked, there's numerous scratches on the leather and stains along the purse. It was crammed into a shipping envelope not a box. Perhaps this may persuade you into not purchasing that handbag you've been eyeing online.
> 
> What's interesting is this person is a reseller yet they take little care in the work they do.
> 
> *If anybody knows how to remove the clouding from the hardware please let me know. *
> 
> View attachment 5301224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301240


I'm sorry it was a disappointing purchase. With Poshmark, I don't understand why people wouldn't use a box. It doesn't cost them anything to ship. I put even my smallest items in a box when I sell them through Poshmark. Last night I sold a book, only made $3, but I still wrapped it in tissue and put it in a box surrounded by air pillows.

For the hardware, I would try cape cod polishing cloths.


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a shame! I´m so sorry this happened!
> Have any of the defects been disclosed in the write up? If not, I personally would consider returning it.
> The clouding on the hardware looks like a rubbed off surface to me. In this case no polishing would help. If it´s something on the surface a chrome cleaning product or a silver polishing cloth could help.



That's what I thought too, cowgirlsboots! I was hoping that wasn't the case but you definitely re-affirmed that. Nope, none of the defects were disclosed. The bag also smells... gross. Back to the owner it goes! Thanks anyway.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I've never tried a Twiggy but I've been tempted. This color is amazing!



I was comparing Bal bag sizes/styles awhile back and felt like Twiggy was most similar to other bags I like as far as shape and size.  I do love the City I just received and plan to use it plenty, but purple is my all time favorite color and this one looks like it's in great condition so it felt like a no-brainer.  Especially at the price FP had it listed!


----------



## JenJBS

poizenisxkandee said:


> Ended up ordering something else on my wishlist today.  It was a really great deal, on my wishlist, and in my favorite color.  I can't think of anything else I want right now and have a closet cleanout weekend planned soon so I think I'm actually good to sit tight for awhile on buying.
> 
> Balenciaga Twiggy in Sapphire
> View attachment 5301167



Gorgeous color!       Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## whateve

poizenisxkandee said:


> I was comparing Bal bag sizes/styles awhile back and felt like Twiggy was most similar to other bags I like as far as shape and size.  I do love the City I just received and plan to use it plenty, but purple is my all time favorite color and this one looks like it's in great condition so it felt like a no-brainer.  Especially at the price FP had it listed!


That's great! I have several Bals but surprisingly, no city!


----------



## 880

thank you for your kind words @More bags and @Katinahat !

@Katinahat, I love your reveal! The rich pink color, the leather, the style, and the action shot! Amazing! And, I love the boots too

@poizenisxkandee, I have always loved the twiggy and the color you chose is beautiful, rich, deep, and mysterious! Plus, it goes with everything



baghabitz34 said:


> For me, it’s that I know the person had good intentions but…the gift for whatever reason was a miss. I accept graciously, of course. But what do you do with it after? I don’t want to say I chucked it because I hated the smell or the item was tacky. But, on the other hand I don’t want them to think I liked it & buy me more. Open to suggestions on this dilemma.



@baghabitz34, I regift asap. I don’t chuck it, bc bad karma. I don’t resell anything (occasionally I consign, but not in the last several years). I also try to make it obvious that even DH who knows me best, knows that I am really picky. But, sometimes you just have to accept that yes, hints to well meaning givers will not deter them.



cowgirlsboots said:


> What a shame! I´m so sorry this happened!
> Have any of the defects been disclosed in the write up? If not, I personally would consider returning it.
> The clouding on the hardware looks like a rubbed off surface to me. In this case no polishing would help. If it´s something on the surface a chrome cleaning product or a silver polishing cloth could help.



@SakuraSakura, +1 on returning. I don’t think a cleaning cloth will restore shine. . .


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Action shot from the Eiffel Tower…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300724


Wow!  You look fabulous in this coat.


----------



## Kimbashop

poizenisxkandee said:


> I was comparing Bal bag sizes/styles awhile back and felt like Twiggy was most similar to other bags I like as far as shape and size.  I do love the City I just received and plan to use it plenty, but purple is my all time favorite color and this one looks like it's in great condition so it felt like a no-brainer.  Especially at the price FP had it listed!


The color is gorgeous! I saw this one on FP. post pics when you get it.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Action shot from the Eiffel Tower…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300724



Gorgeous!!!! What a great shot, and the coat looks perfect on you!!!

@Katinahat congrats on the Alexa! That color just pops!

Re: teeny tiny bags, I have tried out the micro bag trend but I only really like it when (a) it’s like another accessory in addition to a larger hand carry bag, or (b) when I’m wearing a blazer or jacket and can put my phone in my pocket.

I’ve never carried much - flat card case, keys, phone, and now of course mask. So a big bag isn’t required, though generally I tend to like the scale of medium bags on me the best.

I suspect different folks think of small / medium differently too… For me, I consider my Valextra to be a medium bag but it’s classed as ‘mini’ by them.



Something like a Coach Willis 18 would be ‘small’



The Coach Swinger or a Chanel WOC would be ‘mini’



And then - micro would be anything that doesn’t hold a phone.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Kimbashop said:


> The color is gorgeous! I saw this one on FP. post pics when you get it.


Absolutely, will do!  I had to ask their CS for additional photos for authentication and my own assessment of wear and it got me even more excited about the fantastic color!


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> I regift asap. I don’t chuck it, bc bad karma. I don’t resell anything (occasionally I consign, but not in the last several years). *I also try to make it obvious* that even DH who knows me best, knows that I am really picky. *But, sometimes you just have to accept that yes, hints to well meaning givers will not deter them.*


I was gonna say this too earlier -- about giving hints.  And yes, some get them, some don't.  But they have the best of intentions anyway.


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> I love your style! The scarf is gorgeous in terms of color and presentation.


Thank you @Kimbashop 


cowgirlsboots said:


> @BowieFan1971 ´s gorgeous Paris coat makes me want to share my Paris coat- from a  totally different league...
> 
> Mine is a vintage 25 € ebay purchase I´ve been wearing to Paris in February each time we went. In the first year Mamzelle Swing (the owner of a fab vintage shop in Le Marais) gave me a French lesson on furs and named my coat: Monsieur Renard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301022
> 
> 
> Here´s DS and me in 2019 enjoying our Eiffel tower ritual- looking at it from afar, chasing pigeons and blowing soap bubbles.


Va va voom, you look gorgeous. What a great picture of you and your son!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Oh, sorry to spoil what’s on your radar. The Bayswater does shoulder carry but only just! When new it definitely didn’t and it isn’t comfortable that way for long. I’m only 5ft3. I believe the newer style Bays does carry over the shoulder but I don’t like that style as much. The Heritage Bays I tried on in the store on Saturday felt uncomfortably tight over my puffy coat! Here are some pics with my older so more floppy Bays to demo.
> 
> Easiest with a dress and no coat:
> 
> View attachment 5301103
> 
> 
> Slightly tighter with a coat:
> 
> View attachment 5301105
> View attachment 5301106
> View attachment 5301107


You look fabulous- I like your coats!


Katinahat said:


> I couldn’t contain myself any longer. I was literally squealing with excitement when I opened the dust bag. The pink is incredible!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5301218
> 
> 
> And I couldn’t wait to try it on. I’m an definitely giddy with joy this evening. This was so the right purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5301219


Congratulations - it’s a great colour and looks wonderful on you!



poizenisxkandee said:


> Ended up ordering something else on my wishlist today.  It was a really great deal, on my wishlist, and in my favorite color.  I can't think of anything else I want right now and have a closet cleanout weekend planned soon so I think I'm actually good to sit tight for awhile on buying.
> 
> Balenciaga Twiggy in Sapphire
> View attachment 5301167


Ooh Sapphire!


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I was gonna say this too earlier -- about giving hints.  And yes, some get them, some don't.  But they have the best of intentions anyway.


Mr. S, kids and I are really comfortable asking for suggestions and taking feedback. The goal is to get what people love - not have the pride in giving - so we focus on that.  I think I mentioned before we have Pinterest wish lists that help hit the bullseye.

The grandparents are TERRIBLE gift givers but even my youngest is over 21 so we don’t care. We’re just happy they’re still around. I’d gush over 2 cotton balls wrapped in floss. 

My friends give me lousy presents - either what they like (we don’t at ALL have the same taste) or they overshoot my sparkliness and give me items Vegas showgirls wouldn’t wear. I don’t worry about it bc the care is there. I just donate the items. I’ve tried throwing hints but they’re never caught so it is what it is.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

Re chanel jumbo versus mini, and the mini bag in general

i think it’s cyclical, and since prices of premier designer bags are so high, it takes time forthe pendulum to swing back. In 2008, everyone wanted the jumbo, the B35, and the K32. no one wanted smaller sizes of anything. In fact, back then, I finally let go of my first chanel, a micro leather CF bag dangling on a belt from 1990 that my mom bought from the boutique for 795 USD.  last year, the bag on belt (same one) was selling for 3 and 4 K USD on reseller sites. Ouch.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> Re chanel jumbo versus mini, and the mini bag in general
> 
> i think it’s cyclical, and since prices of premier designer bags are so high, it takes time forthe pendulum to swing back. In 2008, everyone wanted the jumbo, the B35, and the K32. no one wanted smaller sizes of anything. In fact, back then, I finally let go of my first chanel, a micro leather CF bag dangling on a belt from 1990 that my mom bought from the boutique for 795 USD.  last year, the bag on belt (same one) was selling for 3 and 4 K USD on reseller sites. Ouch.


It’s definitely cyclical. I’m just ready for us to get back to bags that are functional as well as pretty as the norm. If some of the smaller bags were even an inch bigger they’d be viable bc they could handle a phone. It’s gotten like many brands of shoes that pride themselves on being unwearable or women’s clothing that doesn’t allow for wearing a bra or comes without pockets. Beauty is being prioritized over any semblance of function - and I reject that.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! You look fantastic! Congratulations! Can I admit I am a little sad you left the bag behind at LV? It sounded like you really liked it as well.


It was a really pretty bag but leaving it behind made getting the coat ok, for both me and DH. He has become ok with the idea of bags being that expensive, but not clothes. I can’t say I disagree, and if the coat was anything less than perfect I would have left it behind. But it is perfect and perfect for me. Maybe I can find a pre-loved one in the future and get to have the bag too.


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> This is stunning and looks gorgeous on you! I love your outfit (such a cute dress), and the all-black makes the pink really pop. Congratulations! I'm actually a fan of the new handle -- I think the braid/twist makes the bag look elegant.


Thanks! Dress is a Ted Baker which is a very good High Street brand I really like. This is something I wear to work. 
Yes, I wasn’t sure about the new handle when I first saw the icon Alexa but I love it too now. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations! The bag looks great on you! I love your outfit, too! Wear this beauty in good health!


Thanks so much! 


msd_bags said:


> Absolutely lovely!!  Both bag and your look.
> 
> I adore this Mulberry color and would want one myself, not sure which style though for me.  But then it means I might have to give up my Coach Cassie in a similar color.


Thank you! The colour is wonderful! I looked at the Lily and mini Bryn when I got the Darley wallet. They didn’t have the Alexa at that point. The small zipped Bayswater also looked wonderful in this colour. Listen to your heart on your Cassie. It’s such a lovely bag too! 


whateve said:


> It's so cute! I'm so happy for you! Now you've got me wanting one.


Thanks and sorry! I’m encouraging purchase with my whole sharing of my bag! 


880 said:


> thank you for your kind words @More bags and @Katinahat !
> 
> @Katinahat, I love your reveal! The rich pink color, the leather, the style, and the action shot! Amazing! And, I love the boots too


Thanks so much! The colour and leather is heavenly! My boots are by Duo who do calf fit. It doesn’t matter what my weight is. Even at 100 pounds (in my 20s which is several decades ago) I couldn’t find regular boots wide enough to zip up!! 


Jereni said:


> @Katinahat congrats on the Alexa! That color just pops!


Thanks. The colour is incredible! 


More bags said:


> You look fabulous- I like your coats!
> Congratulations - it’s a great colour and looks wonderful on you!


Thanks so much. Coat also by Ted Baker like the dress.  Can’t wait to take the Alexa out. 

On the small bags subject, I’ve discovered the mini Alexa is just too small to take my long Darley wallet in the matching pink. I hadn’t realised that. It’s a big small bag, bigger than the Lily, but because it’s gathered in at the top the opening isn’t wide enough. It needed to be 1inch bigger. It will take my long zip around wallet and all the other critical things including sunglasses. I’d love to carry it today but I definitely need a bigger bag for work. Roll on the weekend.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> @baghabitz34, I regift asap. I don’t chuck it, bc bad karma. I don’t resell anything (occasionally I consign, but not in the last several years). I also try to make it obvious that even DH who knows me best, knows that I am really picky. But, sometimes you just have to accept that yes, hints to well meaning givers will not deter them.





msd_bags said:


> I was gonna say this too earlier -- about giving hints.  And yes, some get them, some don't.  But they have the best of intentions anyway.





Sparkletastic said:


> Mr. S, kids and I are really comfortable asking for suggestions and taking feedback. The goal is to get what people love - not have the pride in giving - so we focus on that.  I think I mentioned before we have Pinterest wish lists that help hit the bullseye.
> 
> The grandparents are TERRIBLE gift givers but even my youngest is over 21 so we don’t care. We’re just happy they’re still around. I’d gush over 2 cotton balls wrapped in floss.
> 
> My friends give me lousy presents - either what they like (we don’t at ALL have the same taste) or they overshoot my sparkliness and give me items Vegas showgirls wouldn’t wear. I don’t worry about it bc the care is there. I just donate the items. I’ve tried throwing hints but they’re never caught so it is what it is.


I would regift too. I don’t mind doing it if I’m not going to use something. Or I donate to charity. I don’t sell. I tried eBay once and couldn’t be bother with the faff. Only DH has ever gifts me anything really valuable. With a bag or something he asks for hints. 

I’m considering selling on 4 of my unused bags and a wallet. All I bought pre my mulberry days and I definitely won’t use them again. My DDs don’t seem interested in them as they were in the past. There is a preloved shop near me that sells at about 50-75% retail depending on the brand. They take 50% of the sale price though. 

My parents are into very practical gifts but then my mother would have a lot to say if she had any idea how many bags I have and how much they are worth. She’s accepted a few Radley cast offs and thinks they were expensive. Last year she gifted us an incredible pizza oven for the garden. This year DH and I got all the materials to build a gravel patio in our garden for Christmas! It was just a tiny bag of gravel wrapped up with a note explaining. My dad was here at the weekend helping DH dig up and put the edging on the lawn.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> I would regift too. I don’t mind doing it if I’m not going to use something. Or I donate to charity. I don’t sell. I tried eBay once and couldn’t be bother with the faff. Only DH has ever gifts me anything really valuable. With a bag or something he asks for hints.
> 
> I’m considering selling on 4 of my unused bags and a wallet. All I bought pre my mulberry days and I definitely won’t use them again. My DDs don’t seem interested in them as they were in the past. There is a preloved shop near me that sells at about 50-75% retail depending on the brand. They take 50% of the sale price though.
> 
> My parents are into very practical gifts but then my mother would have a lot to say if she had any idea how many bags I have and how much they are worth. She’s accepted a few Radley cast offs and thinks they were expensive. Last year she gifted us an incredible pizza oven for the garden. This year DH and I got all the materials to build a gravel patio in our garden for Christmas! It was just a tiny bag of gravel wrapped up with a note explaining. My dad was here at the weekend helping DH dig up and put the edging on the lawn.


The pizza oven and the gravel patio sound amazing!
could your daughters or relatives be interested in the future? Because tastes change… only you can decide if it’s worth it to keep or consign or donate. It’s whatever feels right to you at the time 
Love radley (the little blue dog tag) and duo 
currently I am trying to ignore a barrage of John Smedley knitwear sale emails
lol


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I would regift too. I don’t mind doing it if I’m not going to use something. Or I donate to charity. I don’t sell. I tried eBay once and couldn’t be bother with the faff. Only DH has ever gifts me anything really valuable. With a bag or something he asks for hints.
> 
> I’m considering selling on 4 of my unused bags and a wallet. All I bought pre my mulberry days and I definitely won’t use them again. My DDs don’t seem interested in them as they were in the past. There is a preloved shop near me that sells at about 50-75% retail depending on the brand. They take 50% of the sale price though.
> 
> My parents are into very practical gifts but then my mother would have a lot to say if she had any idea how many bags I have and how much they are worth. She’s accepted a few Radley cast offs and thinks they were expensive. Last year she gifted us an incredible pizza oven for the garden. This year DH and I got all the materials to build a gravel patio in our garden for Christmas! It was just a tiny bag of gravel wrapped up with a note explaining. My dad was here at the weekend helping DH dig up and put the edging on the lawn.


Your parents sound wonderful!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Thanks! Dress is a Ted Baker which is a very good High Street brand I really like. This is something I wear to work.
> Yes, I wasn’t sure about the new handle when I first saw the icon Alexa but I love it too now.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Thank you! The colour is wonderful! I looked at the Lily and mini Bryn when I got the Darley wallet. They didn’t have the Alexa at that point. The small zipped Bayswater also looked wonderful in this colour. Listen to your heart on your Cassie. It’s such a lovely bag too!
> 
> Thanks and sorry! I’m encouraging purchase with my whole sharing of my bag!
> 
> Thanks so much! The colour and leather is heavenly! My boots are by Duo who do calf fit. It doesn’t matter what my weight is. Even at 100 pounds (in my 20s which is several decades ago) I couldn’t find regular boots wide enough to zip up!!
> 
> Thanks. The colour is incredible!
> 
> Thanks so much. Coat also by Ted Baker like the dress.  Can’t wait to take the Alexa out.



No wonder I love your beautiful outfit. I have a Ted Baker sweater I got in his San Diego boutique several years ago. Gorgeous bright peach color and fun style - a peplum. A really pretty scarf, and 3 bags. Talented designer!    Nice to find another fan!


----------



## JenJBS

How long before your birthday can you buy something, and still call it an early birthday present for yourself?  
Asking for a friend.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> @BowieFan1971 ´s gorgeous Paris coat makes me want to share my Paris coat- from a  totally different league...
> 
> Mine is a vintage 25 € ebay purchase I´ve been wearing to Paris in February each time we went. In the first year Mamzelle Swing (the owner of a fab vintage shop in Le Marais) gave me a French lesson on furs and named my coat: Monsieur Renard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301022
> 
> 
> Here´s DS and me in 2019 enjoying our Eiffel tower ritual- looking at it from afar, chasing pigeons and blowing soap bubbles.


Great photo!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I couldn’t contain myself any longer. I was literally squealing with excitement when I opened the dust bag. The pink is incredible!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5301218
> 
> 
> And I couldn’t wait to try it on. I’m an definitely giddy with joy this evening. This was so the right purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5301219


I love this. I am not usually a pink fan, but this time I really am.


----------



## missie1

Purses & Perfumes said:


> A few more thoughts on big bags:  I agree that the Dior book tote has been very popular.   However, with many other styles like chain strap bags or top handle bags, I am still seeing smaller bags trending, rather than larger sizes.  An example is the popularity of the Chanel mini versus the jumbo or maxi.  I love the jumbo, especially in single flap style, and love to style it over a winter coat, and I wear it whenever I want.  I hope large bags come back on trend but in this era of covid, people seem to be favoring smaller bags for quick runs to the grocery store and other quick outings, so not sure how soon we will see the large statement bags come back on trend.


It always baffles me that they consider the Chanel Jumbo a large purse.  It’s such little room inside that flap.  I preferred SF to gain extra room which still isn’t a lot.  I own two small Chanel’s and one of them frankly is so small I feel silly for buying it. It’s white so that why I’m holding on to it but absolutely nothing fits


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> How long before your birthday can you buy something, and still call it an early birthday present for yourself?
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5301719



It IS such a gorgeous purple…


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> How long before your birthday can you buy something, and still call it an early birthday present for yourself?
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5301719


A year  love the color Happy Birthdsy!
@missie1 i thought of thr chanel cerf as a big purse lol


----------



## dcooney4

Today’s bag is one I have never worn but received at Christmas. So it sort of fits in the challenge.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> How long before your birthday can you buy something, and still call it an early birthday present for yourself?
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5301719


HAPPY BIRTHDAY! This is a beautiful purple. I hope you get to take her out for your special day.


----------



## Vintage Leather

JenJBS said:


> How long before your birthday can you buy something, and still call it an early birthday present for yourself?
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5301719


Depends on when your birthday is. The four major gift giving holidays are Christmas, Valentines, Easter and Birthday. The day after the previous Gift season ends, you’re eligible for an Early Gift for the next one.
Unless you spent too much on yourself and want to make it blend in as an anonymous gift at which point… well, it’s not my fault the bunny shops Hermes


----------



## Katinahat

Use the bag challenge:

Bayswater Tote in Sea Blue. I got her from DH for valentines in 2020 just before Covid hit. Used a lot before lockdown and then very little in 2021. First carry of 2022. Brilliant big work and shopping bag similar to a Neverfull. Quite light for leather, and carries over one shoulder very comfortably. 




Again I need to review after my walking commute home later. I’m not sure about shoulder carrying for an hour’s walk. 

Now at 10 bags carried this month.


----------



## essiedub

Katinahat said:


> Use the bag challenge:
> 
> Bayswater Tote in Sea Blue. I got her from DH for valentines in 2020 just before Covid hit. Used a lot before lockdown and then very little in 2021. First carry of 2022. Brilliant big work and shopping bag similar to a Neverfull. Quite light for leather, and carries over one shoulder very comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 5301872
> 
> 
> Again I need to review after my walking commute home later. I’m not sure about shoulder carrying for an hour’s walk.
> 
> Now at 10 bags carried this month.


I love this bag! Is it burgundy inside? If I had to choose 1 format (thankgod I don’t) ..totes for me all the way!


----------



## baghabitz34

msd_bags said:


> I was gonna say this too earlier -- about giving hints.  And yes, some get them, some don't.  But they have the best of intentions anyway.





Sparkletastic said:


> It’s definitely cyclical. I’m just ready for us to get back to bags that are functional as well as pretty as the norm. If some of the smaller bags were even an inch bigger they’d be viable bc they could handle a phone. It’s gotten like many brands of shoes that pride themselves on being unwearable or women’s clothing that doesn’t allow for wearing a bra or comes without pockets. Beauty is being prioritized over any semblance of function - and I reject that.


This! When I entered the workforce & needed slacks, I was surprised at the amount of women’s pants without pockets. Why? They would never design men’s pants this way…do designers think women don’t have a use for pockets?


Katinahat said:


> I would regift too. I don’t mind doing it if I’m not going to use something. Or I donate to charity. I don’t sell. I tried eBay once and couldn’t be bother with the faff. Only DH has ever gifts me anything really valuable. With a bag or something he asks for hints.
> 
> I’m considering selling on 4 of my unused bags and a wallet. All I bought pre my mulberry days and I definitely won’t use them again. My DDs don’t seem interested in them as they were in the past. There is a preloved shop near me that sells at about 50-75% retail depending on the brand. They take 50% of the sale price though.
> 
> My parents are into very practical gifts but then my mother would have a lot to say if she had any idea how many bags I have and how much they are worth. She’s accepted a few Radley cast offs and thinks they were expensive. Last year she gifted us an incredible pizza oven for the garden. This year DH and I got all the materials to build a gravel patio in our garden for Christmas! It was just a tiny bag of gravel wrapped up with a note explaining. My dad was here at the weekend helping DH dig up and put the edging on the lawn.





880 said:


> than
> @baghabitz34, I regift asap. I don’t chuck it, bc bad karma. I don’t resell anything (occasionally I consign, but not in the last several years). I also try to make it obvious that even DH who knows me best, knows that I am really picky. But, sometimes you just have to accept that yes, hints to well meaning givers will not deter them.



I have two problems with regifting. One, a lot of us are in the same friend/family circle. For instance, Sister A gave Friend A some pjs Christmas 2020. Christmas 2021, Friend A regifted those same pjs to Sister B. Everyone knows & it leaves a bad taste.

Two, the gifts I don’t like are terrible. A friend gave me body wash & body cream in the most horrible mint scent. It smells like oily gum. I would never give that to someone else.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

missie1 said:


> It always baffles me that they consider the Chanel Jumbo a large purse.  It’s such little room inside that flap.  I preferred SF to gain extra room which still isn’t a lot.  I own two small Chanel’s and one of them frankly is so small I feel silly for buying it. It’s white so that why I’m holding on to it but absolutely nothing fits


LOL, your white bag sounds a little bit like my knot clutch (the one with chain fits a bit more).  I must admit sometimes I wonder why I bought that clutch.  The knots are so pretty though -- I can totally understand why people collect them.  I'm fine with the gold one I have, as it will be mostly used as my wedding/event bag, when I don't carry much with me.   
I think everyone has slightly different perceptions on bag size, based on their personal needs and lifestyle.  My business affinity bag is called a medium size, but I find it a tight fit when it comes to carrying my essentials, so to me it's more like a small verging on medium.  I think things like compartments and yes, that double flap on the classic flaps cut down on the actual amount that one can carry.  I still like my business affinity though -- it's one of my most-used bags.


JenJBS said:


> How long before your birthday can you buy something, and still call it an early birthday present for yourself?
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5301719


Love the cloud clutch!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> A year  love the color Happy Birthdsy!



Hahaha love this. I’m within 9 months of my birthday and couldn’t help feeling that it was too far out to _get_ myself something. But I have started scheming about what to save up for.

A first Hermes could be fun… but there is research to do.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> That's what I thought too, cowgirlsboots! I was hoping that wasn't the case but you definitely re-affirmed that. Nope, none of the defects were disclosed. The bag also smells... gross. Back to the owner it goes! Thanks anyway.


As long as you can send it back: go for it and erase the memory from your mind!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> How long before your birthday can you buy something, and still call it an early birthday present for yourself?
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5301719



...well, any amount of time is fine as long as you don´t forget to tick "get Birthday present for self" off your list...


----------



## afroken

Jereni said:


> The Coach Swinger or a Chanel WOC would be ‘mini’
> View attachment 5301531


I went on a Coach craze last year and bought this same bag. It’s now my WOC to keep in my larger totes   


Jereni said:


> A first Hermes could be fun… but there is research to do.


Research is the most fun part


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> Use the bag challenge:
> 
> Bayswater Tote in Sea Blue. I got her from DH for valentines in 2020 just before Covid hit. Used a lot before lockdown and then very little in 2021. First carry of 2022. Brilliant big work and shopping bag similar to a Neverfull. Quite light for leather, and carries over one shoulder very comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 5301872
> 
> 
> Again I need to review after my walking commute home later. I’m not sure about shoulder carrying for an hour’s walk.
> 
> Now at 10 bags carried this month.


I love the color and the closure.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Hahaha love this. I’m within 9 months of my birthday and couldn’t help feeling that it was too far out to _get_ myself something. But I have started scheming about what to save up for.
> 
> A first Hermes could be fun… but there is research to do.





JenJBS said:


> How long before your birthday can you buy something, and still call it an early birthday present for yourself?
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5301719



I'm so guilty of this. I recently bought a bag and a really nice cardigan sweater for my birthday, which is at the end of February. 
I had a friend once tell me that she celebrates her birthday by celebrating the same number of days as her age. So, when she turned 50, she celebrated for 50 days, even if one of those "celebrations" was just buying a chocolate bar to make her feel better. And so on. I love her rationale.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Today’s bag is one I have never worn but received at Christmas. So it sort of fits in the challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301829



Great purse!


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> The pizza oven and the gravel patio sound amazing!
> could your daughters or relatives be interested in the future? Because tastes change… only you can decide if it’s worth it to keep or consign or donate. It’s whatever feels right to you at the time
> Love radley (the little blue dog tag) and duo
> currently I am trying to ignore a barrage of John Smedley knitwear sale emails
> lol





BowieFan1971 said:


> Your parents sound wonderful!!!


My parents are wonderful practical people who care deeply but it’s a complicated relationship I can’t go into here. I guess most relationships are. 


JenJBS said:


> No wonder I love your beautiful outfit. I have a Ted Baker sweater I got in his San Diego boutique several years ago. Gorgeous bright peach color and fun style - a peplum. A really pretty scarf, and 3 bags. Talented designer!    Nice to find another fan!


Didn’t know you have Ted Baker in America too. I have loads of beautiful Ted Baker dresses for work, and a few tops jumpers and two coats. Love it so much! Glad you like it too. 


dcooney4 said:


> I love this. I am not usually a pink fan, but this time I really am.


Thanks, I feel this way about red.  Sometimes like other people’s red bags but don’t own one myself. 


dcooney4 said:


> Today’s bag is one I have never worn but received at Christmas. So it sort of fits in the challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301829


Wonderful leather and style. Enjoy carrying it. 


essiedub said:


> I love this bag! Is it burgundy inside? If I had to choose 1 format (thankgod I don’t) ..totes for me all the way!


Yes, has a burgundy suede lining - very luxe. 


baghabitz34 said:


> I have two problems with regifting. One, a lot of us are in the same friend/family circle. For instance, Sister A gave Friend A some pjs Christmas 2020. Christmas 2021, Friend A regifted those same pjs to Sister B. Everyone knows & it leaves a bad taste.
> 
> Two, the gifts I don’t like are terrible. A friend gave me body wash & body cream in the most horrible mint scent. It smells like oily gum. I would never give that to someone else.


Ouch! I always have at least two zones apart for regift so 100% different circles. 


Kimbashop said:


> I love the color and the closure.


Thanks. It is a beautiful bag!


----------



## JenJBS

You gals are all so sweet! 58 days until my birthday. No way I'll make it that long - and I want to have it to carry on my birthday - but I'm going to try and wait until March. At least my birth month, if not my birthday. Maybe Feb 19, when my Pisces sign starts... And it will be just under a month until my birthday. That works. Is it Feb 19 yet? No... How about now? Still no... 



Jereni said:


> It IS such a gorgeous purple…


Thank you!   



880 said:


> A year  love the color Happy Birthdsy!


Thank you!   I like how you think! 



Kimbashop said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! This is a beautiful purple. I hope you get to take her out for your special day.


Thank you!  



Vintage Leather said:


> Depends on when your birthday is. The four major gift giving holidays are Christmas, Valentines, Easter and Birthday. The day after the previous Gift season ends, you’re eligible for an Early Gift for the next one.
> Unless you spent too much on yourself and want to make it blend in as an anonymous gift at which point… well, it’s not my fault the bunny shops Hermes


Nice!  So true that you can't decide where the bunny, Santa, etc shop! 



Jereni said:


> Hahaha love this. I’m within 9 months of my birthday and couldn’t help feeling that it was too far out to _get_ myself something. But I have started scheming about what to save up for.
> A first Hermes could be fun… but there is research to do.


Have fun researching! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> ...well, any amount of time is fine as long as you don´t forget to tick "get Birthday present for self" off your list...


That is the part I have trouble with... 



Kimbashop said:


> I'm so guilty of this. I recently bought a bag and a really nice cardigan sweater for my birthday, which is at the end of February.
> I had a friend once tell me that she celebrates her birthday by celebrating the same number of days as her age. So, when she turned 50, she celebrated for 50 days, even if one of those "celebrations" was just buying a chocolate bar to make her feel better. And so on. I love her rationale.


Happy early birthday!    Have we seen the bag yet? What lucky bag, and sweater, get the honor of being your birthday gifts? Your friend has a fun idea!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Love the cloud clutch!  Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> You gals are all so sweet! 58 days until my birthday. No way I'll make it that long - and I want to have it to carry on my birthday - but I'm going to try and wait until March. At least my birth month, if not my birthday. Maybe Feb 19, when my Pisces sign starts... And it will be just under a month until my birthday. That works. Is it Feb 19 yet? No... How about now? Still no...
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I like how you think!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Nice!  So true that you can't decide where the bunny, Santa, etc shop!
> 
> 
> Have fun researching!
> 
> 
> That is the part I have trouble with...
> 
> 
> Happy early birthday!    Have we seen the bag yet? What lucky bag, and sweater, get the honor of being your birthday gifts? Your friend has a fun idea!


Thank you! I bought a preloved Boxyz bag (the one that I posted on some other threads). And then I bought the Veronica Beard Carrington Cardigan on sale at NM. I could at least justify the sweater because I have been merciless with closet clean-outs and am in genuine need of a warm, winter sweater that I can throw on and shake off the chill in our often-cold house. I'm trying to justify the bag by doing an equally merciless bag clean-out, but that is much harder for me for some reason.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> I passed on the LV bag in order to get the navy trench coat. Not sorry at all! I can leave France without regretting not buying the bag, but I knew I would regret not buying the coat. I wore it out of the store and felt SO GOOD walking around in it. So pulled together, long and slim. And it was as comfortable as if it was made for me. I was complimented on it by the SA at H George V, where I did get a scarf, and did not regret not getting an H bag at all. The jacket I wore to the store and twilly from LV were sent to my hotel, along with a thank you card from the SA (who was a very sweet young lady named Julia) and perfume samples for both DH and me. I felt luxe while at the store AND when I got back to our room, where the package was waiting. The whole experience was like a decadent dessert…absolutely perfect but once was enough. Even the SA who helped me with the scarf at H was so much warmer and relaxed than the ones in Atlanta. They gave me perfume too and a cute little postcard of the store tucked into the ribbon on the box. I am done shopping…heaven knows I have spent enough, but I had the experiences I could have hoped for so I don’t need more.
> 
> Taking a rest for now, but I will post a pic of me in the coat later. The H scarf  is this one…but with a pink sky and blue buildings. I’ll take a pic later. It’s a great Paris scarf, which was exactly what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299767


Love your story!
Love the scarf too! I can't wait to see the pink version.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Thanks! Totally agree. It’s the same pink as my long wallet. Very deep and just gorgeous.
> 
> I definitely have this problem! I was thinking just this as I left the store. I am usually ok when it’s clothes. I know I either don’t suit me or it doesn’t fit so I’m quick to return them but with bags it’s different. They all fit and I like them all!
> 
> I love pink and shades can be very different. The Balenciaga is incredible and I like the silver hardware on it. I feel it’s vibe is similar to the Alexa. Carries crossbody or top handle. Not too structured. Worn casual or for going out. It’s a bit more edgy and I was really drawn. However, it’s definitely too small for me. If it were bigger I might have been tempted to save up for it. I searched to see if they do a bigger size that colour and they don’t which was very disappointing.
> 
> The Mini Alexa on the other hand is small but is slightly bigger than a Mulberry Lily and I know that size works for me.  Fits summer essentials: keys, long wallet, hand gel, hand cream cream or small sun screen, mask, sun glasses (without case) and a reusable tote bag. Yes, I’d prefer the full sized but this size would work. Modelled shot (not me)
> View attachment 5298710
> 
> 
> And this is the full sized (model not me) but it’s in patent leather. I like it but again I’m not sure I love it. The sheen feels just a bit like it makes the colour too much. I don’t generally go for patent bags.
> View attachment 5298711


I thought I was at purse peace until I saw the mini Alexa. It's so pretty!


----------



## Katinahat

Vintage Leather said:


> Depends on when your birthday is. The four major gift giving holidays are Christmas, Valentines, Easter and Birthday. The day after the previous Gift season ends, you’re eligible for an Early Gift for the next one.
> Unless you spent too much on yourself and want to make it blend in as an anonymous gift at which point… well, it’s not my fault the bunny shops Hermes


Definitely buy yourself gifts for birthdays! There are always other celebrations you can add in too:  wedding anniversary, other anniversaries, birth of child, new job, good job, new house etc. We gift at work at the end of the school session too. Also rewarding yourself for all sorts of things or and finding the joy when things are tough. 

I struggled with purchasing the mini Alexa instead of the Coach but DH told me I should go for it. We make our last house payment this month. He’s older than me but I still have lots of years to work. He told me it was worth celebrating and I deserved it for getting myself into a good place again after a difficult year. 

And I totally agree with other posts saying the research is a big part of the joy! Love researching any purchase I make, holiday I book etc etc.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> I couldn’t contain myself any longer. I was literally squealing with excitement when I opened the dust bag. The pink is incredible!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5301218
> 
> 
> And I couldn’t wait to try it on. I’m an definitely giddy with joy this evening. This was so the right purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5301219


Oh my goodness it's gorgeous! It looks so good on you. 
Would you say that the pink is showing true in the picture?


----------



## Vintage Leather

repost


----------



## Jereni

Vintage Leather said:


> Unless you spent too much on yourself and want to make it blend in as an anonymous gift at which point… well, it’s not my fault the bunny shops Hermes



Omg I can’t …



Katinahat said:


> Use the bag challenge:
> 
> Bayswater Tote in Sea Blue. I got her from DH for valentines in 2020 just before Covid hit. Used a lot before lockdown and then very little in 2021. First carry of 2022. Brilliant big work and shopping bag similar to a Neverfull. Quite light for leather, and carries over one shoulder very comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 5301872
> 
> 
> Again I need to review after my walking commute home later. I’m not sure about shoulder carrying for an hour’s walk.
> 
> Now at 10 bags carried this month.



Gorgeous!!! And congrats on the carry-count!



Kimbashop said:


> I had a friend once tell me that she celebrates her birthday by celebrating the same number of days as her age. So, when she turned 50, she celebrated for 50 days, even if one of those "celebrations" was just buying a chocolate bar to make her feel better. And so on. I love her rationale.



Hahha I love this idea also and I’m going to apply it this year. 



Katinahat said:


> Thanks, I feel this way about red.  Sometimes like other people’s red bags but don’t own one myself.



I’m like you - have a weakness for pink more than red. Tho I do think I finally found the right red bag, which is nice.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Just bought this for pesto pasta. I’m hoping the chickpeas give the rotini flavor.
> View attachment 5299298


I use this! I even have Mr. PG believing that it's "real" pasta! (Shhhhhh…)


----------



## ElainePG

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for the congrats! And great memory re. the Sabrina! It's funny you asked actually, because the Sabrina is a bag I've been struggling with. I love the style, but it's not the best for my life at the moment. Essentially, I prefer to use it by the arm hole because I like the extra clearance/capacity it give that way, as opposed to the flaps folded down. However, the arm hole is super inconvenient if I have the baby with me, and while I usually never worry about this kind of thing and would happily wear it in everyday situations, I feel it's a touch too blingy for the office. So sadly, the Sabrina is not getting much use.
> 
> I've contemplated selling it, but every time I pull it out, I can't do it because it's so pretty. I really do love the colors. Plus, it was such a _thing_ to get the bag in the first place since there was a whole situation where Marco had accidentally made a Midi instead of a full size and didn't have enough of the Persian Green for a full size. Obviously it all worked out, but it feel like it was such an effort to get the bag in the first place that I feel guilty at the thought of selling it. Also it's such a specific bag with the color block and metallic colors, that I know it's not everyone's cup of tea so I feel like it would be difficult to sell anyway. And again, I just think it's so pretty that I just can't seem to part with it yet. So it's really not getting used, but I'm holding on to it anyway. In the back of my mind, I keep thinking that maybe when I have a new job and I'm past the baby stage, the style might work a little bit better for me.


Your post makes me remember how much I loved working with Marco a few years ago when I purchased my Luna in Ancient Bronze. 

I know I said I wasn't going to purchase any bags this year (and I'm NOT! I'm NOT!!!) but if I were to buy a bag, I think it would be another one from Marco, and it would be in a nice shade of forest green. Maybe another Luna? It's such a useful style.

There's no rush, though. This is something I can think about, dream about, obsess about, bounce of everyone here. And if it's still on my mind this summer, then… well… maybe.


----------



## ElainePG

DME said:


> I could also recommend _Moosewood Cookbook _by Mollie Katzen. It’s a collection of recipes from the famous Moosewood restaurant in Ithaca, NY, which has been serving up vegetarian cuisine for about 50 years. If you visit the Moosewood website, you can check out a number of their recipes; they’re even dated so you know when they debuted. When I was in college in the 90’s, Moosewood was _the_ source for vegetarian cuisine. A quick skim of the version of the cookbook I have from 1992 shows lots of recipes without carbs. It’s not vegan, though, so you’ll find dairy in many of them. Lots of recipes offer preparation options (e.g., substituting broccoli for potatoes), which could be helpful as you look for alternatives to carbs.


I didn't know the Moosewood recipes were on line! I still have my original cookbook, from back in the (ahem, ahem) day. Lots of splotches on the cover and fave pages. The binding is cracked, the pages are foxxed, and I rarely open it because I'm afraid it will fall apart! But I've just bookmarked the site, and I plan to do a bunch of browsing tonight, especially the soup recipes. We aren't vegetarians, but I've found that lots of veggie soup recipes are very nice with the artful addition of roasted chicken or turkey!


----------



## Jereni

So… I did a thing.

I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.

Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.

It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!




My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.







My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.

Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> At long last I have returned, fully rested and fed!  I'd like to start out by saying that I hope everyone had a fabulous weekend with their pretties.
> 
> Where do I start? He's... amazing. I was finally able to see him again after two weeks. Unfortunately he had to work a double shift but he dropped me off at home nonetheless. Guys it was so sweet! It's just the little things with him... I was struggling with my seat-belt and he did it for me. He asked me why I didn't dress appropriately for the weather. I said that I wanted to look cute for him. He was really attentive, immediately asking me when I could see him next. I can tell that he's socially awkward but he's making the space in his life for me and that's really what matters. I'm happy that, while things are progressing slowly, I feel reassured and cherished by him.
> 
> I feel like I was right to trust him.
> 
> As for handbags... I've stuck to my guns. I am tempted by a Disney x Coach crossbody on Poshmark ; however, there are medical bills that need to be paid. I may end up getting it towards the end of the month but we'll see. Bad road conditions have kept me indoors.
> 
> I hope this update reaches everybody on bag ban island.


I'm so glad for you, dear.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Gorgeous color!   Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection! So happy it worked out for you.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness it's gorgeous! It looks so good on you.
> Would you say that the pink is showing true in the picture?


Thanks so much. I think so. It’s quite a deep pink. Here’s another image under a brighter light. 




Jereni said:


> Omg I can’t …
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! And congrats on the carry-count!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahha I love this idea also and I’m going to apply it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m like you - have a weakness for pink more than red. Tho I do think I finally found the right red bag, which is nice.


Thanks! We will have a good time sharing in pink week! 

And I totally agree, that red is a really lovely shade. 


Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Gorgeous colour! Very serene and calming. Looks great with your boots.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve spiralized zucchini forever.   When I cook “pasta”, I make the sauce / topping and put it over pasta for family and over spiralized zucchini, or pasta made from hearts of palm or seaweed for me. Yum!
> I really hate all rice and almost all grains regardless of texture - that’s not movable. They taste like eating nothing to me.  I think I’ll lean into what I know - zucchini, lentis, peas, beans and try out the eggplant suggestions.  @BowieFan1971, I’d love the eggplant lasagna recipe too! I just really prefer the taste of veggies.
> 
> Interestingly, since my neurosurgery, desserts taste horrendous.  They’re cloying and “empty” tasting. Made me sad when I couldn’t enjoy my favorite lemon tarts. I’m trying to be glad that I still really love fruit but it’s frustrating.



Reminds me of my mentor when he got into a bicycle accident when he was in medical school. Had some trauma to his head and after that he could never taste chicken again. (his wife loves it though so he just gives it all to her haha) Fast forward 35 years later, he had a benign brain tumor, and after his surgery he lost taste for a lot of things. The one thing he could stomach was avocados (for some reason) which is great since they are calorie dense and packed with good fats and micronutrients. Over time, he started to get his taste back for the most part.

Surgery recovery and post-op side effects can be a long process and I'm sorry it is so frustrating; it is a lot to go through. Hope you're able to take in everything day by day. Take it easy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


I love the Belt Bag and such a pretty color!


----------



## thebattagirl

Very cute 



JenJBS said:


> You gals are all so sweet! 58 days until my birthday. No way I'll make it that long - and I want to have it to carry on my birthday - but I'm going to try and wait until March. *At least my birth month, if not my birthday. Maybe Feb 19, when my Pisces sign starts... And it will be just under a month until my birthday. That works. Is it Feb 19 yet? No... How about now? Still no... *


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous color!   Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection! So happy it worked out for you.





Katinahat said:


> Thanks so much. I think so. It’s quite a deep pink. Here’s another image under a brighter light.
> View attachment 5302224
> 
> 
> Thanks! We will have a good time sharing in pink week!
> 
> And I totally agree, that red is a really lovely shade.
> 
> Gorgeous colour! Very serene and calming. Looks great with your boots.





BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the Belt Bag and such a pretty color!



Thank you all! I’m so excited about it.


----------



## msd_bags

Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Looks great on you!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


This is lovely! congrats on finding it again and negotiating the price. Looks like a great size, too. between you and @Katinahat 's mini-Alexa, I'm starting to make a new bag wishlist.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> You gals are all so sweet! 58 days until my birthday. No way I'll make it that long - and I want to have it to carry on my birthday - but I'm going to try and wait until March. At least my birth month, if not my birthday. Maybe Feb 19, when my Pisces sign starts... And it will be just under a month until my birthday. That works. Is it Feb 19 yet? No... How about now? Still no...
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I like how you think!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Nice!  So true that you can't decide where the bunny, Santa, etc shop!
> 
> 
> Have fun researching!
> 
> 
> That is the part I have trouble with...
> 
> 
> Happy early birthday!    Have we seen the bag yet? What lucky bag, and sweater, get the honor of being your birthday gifts? Your friend has a fun idea!



A fellow Pisces! mine is Feb 24.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> I didn't know the Moosewood recipes were on line! I still have my original cookbook, from back in the (ahem, ahem) day. Lots of splotches on the cover and fave pages. The binding is cracked, the pages are foxxed, and I rarely open it because I'm afraid it will fall apart! But I've just bookmarked the site, and I plan to do a bunch of browsing tonight, especially the soup recipes. We aren't vegetarians, but I've found that lots of veggie soup recipes are very nice with the artful addition of roasted chicken or turkey!


I have many of the original cookbooks as well, including the one that is entirely handwritten and drawn. I love that one and still use recipes from it.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> A fellow Pisces! mine is Feb 24.


----------



## JenJBS

thebattagirl said:


> Very cute



Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I passed on the LV bag in order to get the navy trench coat. Not sorry at all! I can leave France without regretting not buying the bag, but I knew I would regret not buying the coat. I wore it out of the store and felt SO GOOD walking around in it. So pulled together, long and slim. And it was as comfortable as if it was made for me. I was complimented on it by the SA at H George V, where I did get a scarf, and did not regret not getting an H bag at all. The jacket I wore to the store and twilly from LV were sent to my hotel, along with a thank you card from the SA (who was a very sweet young lady named Julia) and perfume samples for both DH and me. I felt luxe while at the store AND when I got back to our room, where the package was waiting. The whole experience was like a decadent dessert…absolutely perfect but once was enough. Even the SA who helped me with the scarf at H was so much warmer and relaxed than the ones in Atlanta. They gave me perfume too and a cute little postcard of the store tucked into the ribbon on the box. I am done shopping…heaven knows I have spent enough, but I had the experiences I could have hoped for so I don’t need more.
> 
> Taking a rest for now, but I will post a pic of me in the coat later. The H scarf  is this one…but with a pink sky and blue buildings. I’ll take a pic later. It’s a great Paris scarf, which was exactly what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299767


Sounds like you had an amazing Parisian adventure! And I can just IMAGINE you strutting around Atlanta in that gorgeous trench coat (I mean that in a good way… strutting is an excellent thing!)

The scarf is a perfect Parisian theme, too. Plus, in chilly weather it will look great tucked into the neck of the trench.

Thrilled for you!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I put honey mustard on bratwurst. Honey mustard makes a lot of things taste good.


That's so true! I always keep some in my fridge. Mr. PG doesn't care for it (he likes plain old Dijon) but it's easy enough to put 2 jars on the table.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I find what I passed on and regretted is a much bigger list, than what I was happy to have passed on.


I'm the opposite. The bags I passed on & was happy about passing on is a very big list. Kinda like old boyfriends.  My feeling about them (the bags AND the boyfriends!) is "Whew! That was a close call! Imagine being stuck with that for years & years!" 

As for the ones I regret passing on, that's a very small list. But, honestly, I can barely remember those bags by this time. Which I guess means I made the right decision.

And I also can't think of many bags that I've sold/donated over the years that I wish I still owned. Once they're gone, they're gone. (Does that make me a coldhearted witch?)


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> *What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?*


Great question!   

After making many, many, MANY mistakes over the years, I've learned that for me, because of my height (uh, lack thereof) and my shoulder issues, the perfect everyday bag is anywhere from 9" to 13" across, 7" to 10" high, no more than 3" deep, and weighing in at a maximum of 2 pounds (less is better). It also needs to be a crossbody, because I can't have weight directly on my shoulder, and the strap can't be too thin. Hand-carry is out.

This isn't nearly as limiting as it sounds; as of right this minute I've curated my everyday bag collection down to twelve lovely bags that work perfectly for me.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, ok….
> Not the most glam shots…we are going to the Eiffel Tower today since the sun is finally out so I will get DH to take proper mod shots, but here it is. Wearing a black turtleneck so the collar detail is not as defined as it could be. Still…le sigh…I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300591
> View attachment 5300592
> View attachment 5300593
> View attachment 5300594


You look amazing! Definitely the right decision to buy this instead of an H bag. Strut your stuff at the Eiffel Tower… all the other tourists will be pea green with envy!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> I love the small/medium bags. *At 4'11" a big bag doesn't work for me. I look like a girl carrying her Mom's purse.* I don't have a lot to carry, so  no need for a big purse.
> 
> The little evening bags just look so beautiful! I use them for church, where I don't really need my phone anyway.


 
I answer to 5' (on a good day) but the reality is… 4'11"


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


What an amazing color!

Were you the one that had the BV arco in a similar color?


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> i never really liked tiny bags, but nor do I like heavy or super bulky bags. nowadays, I like crossbody or hand carry. The valextra universal sun glass case (exposed temples), while expensive,  is the one item that protects very oversized sun glass frames and still allows me to carry a smaller bag.
> 
> My favorite small bag (for travel) is the Loewe mini puzzle. It’s soft sided and you can squeeze in more than the chanel mini and the H TPM. For travel, the Loewe can can fit two passports, vaccination cards, small map, pen, some notes, hand sanitizer, iPhone 12, valextra sun glass case, dior accordion card case (preferable to the larger, flatter calvi), and I can loop a mask and clip a collapsible Whole Foods nylon bag on the strap hardware. A serious runner up is the dior integrated ergonomic adjustable mens saddle bag with airline seatbelt buckle. In the dior equivalent of saffiano leather and with no hardware, and a bit more capacity than the Loewe, it’s a fantastic travel beater bag that is still very lux.
> 
> My most used bag, though officially a mini, the H Mini Della cavalleria, DC, is really one size up from the Loewe. On top of the everyday stuff in the DC, there is room for a pair of gloves and it has an interior pocket; an exterior pocket; and an adjustable strap.
> 
> My optimal tote size, irrespective of what is popular, is the H B30 (why I havent bought a small book tote yet), but I find it a bit heavy, even in the lighter leathers (I have swift, Togo, barenia, vache liegee)
> 
> My optimal top handle is the H K28 (I was a fan even when others preferred the 32), I prefer the crisp sellier lines even if it holds less than my retourne. If I wear my 32 sellier, I prefer carrying it by the hand (less inclined to bung the corners; easier to maneuver
> 
> i wore the H Victoria 35 for many years, but it’s too big for what I carry now. I still keep though bc I love the slouchy silhouette
> Years ago, I tried and rejected the picotin pm, mm, TGM, and thought I was done with the pico forever, only to now have and use two picotin 18s. IMO this is a lesson not to write off a bag even if you don’t wear it for many years lol.
> 
> here: mini DC; so black mini chevron reissue; TPM Evelyn; loewe mini puzzle; interior DC; picotin 18; loewe puzzle action pic ; etoupe 30B; ebene barenia picotin pm; etoupe Victoria 35; mini DC; felt picotin 18; dior mens saddle;  loewe crossbody; K28 box sellier; so black mini reissue. Also pictured: accordion dior card case; mask with disposable  filter; valextra sun glass case; oversized prescription sunglasses; hand sanitizer; key lanyard. Photos cross posted from Hermes, chanel, and dior in action threads with some RTW vintage from my own closet from 2002- present.
> 
> notably absent: the Evelyn PM. I go back and forth on this bag. Sometimes I think it’s the height of practical. Other times it makes me feel like a well to do, slightly preppy soccer mom. . . JMO though.
> 
> View attachment 5300695
> View attachment 5300697
> View attachment 5300738
> View attachment 5300746
> 
> View attachment 5300701
> View attachment 5300702
> View attachment 5300703
> View attachment 5300721
> View attachment 5300722
> View attachment 5300747
> View attachment 5300739
> View attachment 5300740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft leather eyeglasses case holders made in Italy | Valextra
> 
> 
> Shop our exclusive range of handmade, high quality leather glasses cases. Elegance, sophistication and protection for your eyeglasses are assured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.valextra.com


You look terrific!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Like @ElainePG - the bags I’ve passed in, or that sold out before I got them, were a blessing in disguise. The universe keeping space open for future possibilities.  

I found a YSL Mombasa on a crazy low sale. Tempted, but it was white, and I had a hobo bag and I didn’t know if the falling on the shoulder thing would big me. So, I passed on it. A month later, they released the 2007 pewter handled version and … it was love. It was meant to be. And I still love that bag and I still carry it. But I would have talked myself out of it, if I had succumbed to the blandishments of the “not quite.”

I can’t really think of anything else I’ve passed on that was memorable - certainly nothing I’ve regretted.

Now, jewelry wise…

Sale regrets? I have two. (And a sales regret is something I think about buying again, not a “I could make so much more if I had held it longer”)

A large nylon Lady Dior and a brown box Gucci bamboo top handle. I sold them because I was being sensible. They didn’t fit my lifestyle. At all. But sometimes, it’s just fun to party with a diva.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> What an amazing color!
> 
> Were you the one that had the BV arco in a similar color?



Yes that was me. In the end the flap on that ended up annoying me, it was somehow always in the way. I sold it last month. It was a gorgeously constructed bag tho.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> I answer to 5' (on a good day) but the reality is… 4'11"


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I’m like you - have a weakness for pink more than red. Tho I do think I finally found the right red bag, which is nice.



Which red bag is it? The new Polene red?


----------



## dramaprincess713

@BowieFan1971 That coat looks wonderful on you!!!



baghabitz34 said:


> For me, it’s that I know the person had good intentions but…the gift for whatever reason was a miss. I accept graciously, of course. But what do you do with it after? I don’t want to say I chucked it because I hated the smell or the item was tacky. But, on the other hand I don’t want them to think I liked it & buy me more. Open to suggestions on this dilemma.


Yes, this is my struggle too. When I was a child, I was TERRIFIED to hurt other people's feelings. To the point that I was literally scared to say the word "no" because I thought if I said no to someone, it would hurt their feelings. I obviously got a lot better about things as I got older, and I do say "no" now, lol. But, when it comes to gifts, I really am a "thought that counts" person, so even if the gift is a miss, it is so hard for me to get rid of it because how thoughtful that they got me a gift in the first place (and, I think there is a bit of childhood fear of hurting feelings mixed up in there too). I'm also hugely sentimental so even if the gift is a miss, if it's from someone I love (which it usually is), I have a hard time letting go. I consider re-gifting on par as letting something go/getting rid of it, so re-gifting doesn't really solve the problem for me. I have no good solutions, just commiseration. 



Katinahat said:


> Oh, sorry to spoil what’s on your radar. The Bayswater does shoulder carry but only just! When new it definitely didn’t and it isn’t comfortable that way for long. I’m only 5ft3. I believe the newer style Bays does carry over the shoulder but I don’t like that style as much. The Heritage Bays I tried on in the store on Saturday felt uncomfortably tight over my puffy coat! Here are some pics with my older so more floppy Bays to demo.
> 
> Easiest with a dress and no coat:
> 
> View attachment 5301103
> 
> 
> Slightly tighter with a coat:
> 
> View attachment 5301105
> View attachment 5301106
> View attachment 5301107


Thanks for those photos! It's a gorgeous bag, but you're right - it's just a bit too short for comfortable shoulder carry. It's probably not the bag for me, but it sure is a pretty one to admire!



poizenisxkandee said:


> Ended up ordering something else on my wishlist today.  It was a really great deal, on my wishlist, and in my favorite color.  I can't think of anything else I want right now and have a closet cleanout weekend planned soon so I think I'm actually good to sit tight for awhile on buying.
> 
> Balenciaga Twiggy in Sapphire
> View attachment 5301167


Love this color!



Katinahat said:


> I couldn’t contain myself any longer. I was literally squealing with excitement when I opened the dust bag. The pink is incredible!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5301218
> 
> 
> And I couldn’t wait to try it on. I’m an definitely giddy with joy this evening. This was so the right purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5301219


Oh boy, love this color too!



missie1 said:


> It always baffles me that they consider the Chanel Jumbo a large purse.  It’s such little room inside that flap.  I preferred SF to gain extra room which still isn’t a lot.  I own two small Chanel’s and one of them frankly is so small I feel silly for buying it. It’s white so that why I’m holding on to it but absolutely nothing fits


I am with you here! The Chanel Jumbo is a medium size for me, at best. Mine is a vintage SF, partly because I wanted the 24K hardware but also because I knew I needed all the room I could get. Definitely not a "jumbo" bag to me!



ElainePG said:


> Your post makes me remember how much I loved working with Marco a few years ago when I purchased my Luna in Ancient Bronze.
> 
> I know I said I wasn't going to purchase any bags this year (and I'm NOT! I'm NOT!!!) but if I were to buy a bag, I think it would be another one from Marco, and it would be in a nice shade of forest green. Maybe another Luna? It's such a useful style.
> 
> There's no rush, though. This is something I can think about, dream about, obsess about, bounce of everyone here. And if it's still on my mind this summer, then… well… maybe.


I think part of what makes MM so addicting to me is how wonderful working with Marco is. And, of course, the ability to customize is a dream. My Sabrina, even if it's not getting much use, is a color-blocked, metallic beauty (at least to me) that I don't think I could ever find in a store. I also have a color-blocked Astra satchel on its way to me, and while this one isn't quite so unique in colors (bright pink, black, and silver), I don't think I could find anything quite like it in stores. I have others I want as well, though I am trying to practice a bit of self-control. At least the dreaming, planning, and discussing here is part of the fun!



Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Oh boy, I love this so much!!!  Mint green/Tiffany Blue shades just might be my favorite. I have a Tiffany & Co bag in Tiffany Blue that I adore, even though it's honestly not the most user-friendly for me. And I have a MM bag on its way to me in his Tiffany Blue pebbled leather. And I've been also contemplating a mint green bag, though I'm not sure I can justify another one in this color family. But I love mint, and your bag has me seriously wanting a mint green bag anyway!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> Is anyone else really, really tired of the teeny bag trend?  I like my mediumish / smallish bags but I’ve never been interested in truly small bags.
> 
> I miss larger statement bags. I hope things even out so both are considered just as stylish.
> 
> What do you think / like / enjoy size wise?


If a bag doesn't fit my phone, it doesn't work for me. And honestly, really small bags really end up being special occasion bags for me because I just can't downsize that much for everyday life. I have a Gucci Marmont Super Mini, which does fit my phone, but beyond that it only fits literally the essentials so it's in the same category as clutches for me, as far as function goes. Bag in the Coach Dinky, Gucci Soho Disco, etc. are small bags for me. Bags like Coach Rogue 25, Coach Parker, Louboutin Small Paloma are smaller medium sized bags to me while bags like the Coach Rogue 30, LV Speedy 30, Chanel Jumbo, YSL Medium LouLou, Polene Number Un, etc. are all firmly medium sized bags to me. Basically all my totes are what I consider large bags, though some totes like the LV Neverful GM are obviously on the large end of my large bags. My preference is for medium size or larger, but I have also been getting a bit more use of my small and small-medium bags these days (if I go somewhere without the baby) since I go places so rarely and for such short periods of time that I can get away with carrying less.


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, a couple of things...

I'm definitely returning the KMM. I got the return label and will be going to the post office this week. I feel good about this decision. The designer of the fringe bucket bag I want is having another drop this Saturday, and while my chances are slim (my daughter has a doctor's appointment that will probably finish right at the time of the drop so I doubt I'll be ready to jump online at the time), I'm hopeful that I will eventually score the bag I truly want. 

I've been doing some thinking and evaluating of my wardrobe in my quest to find/cultivate my style and find a WFH wardrobe I can feel good in. One thing I noticed is that I have amassed a fair number of items with hoods. Not just hoodies, where it makes sense, but also sweater and tops. And hoods definitely do not project the image I want! There's a time and place for some of the items, but I'm going to get rid of most of them. I also have some sweats and joggers that a super schlubby. I mean, sweats and joggers aren't exactly the height of elegance anyway, but I have some that are so so very unflattering. I bought them because they're comfortable, but I can't honestly say they're that much more comfortable than other things. And a part of me is actually struggling to let them go because they are fairly recent purchases (within the past few months) and again, they truly are comfortable! But they also really kind of make me look and feel like I just gave up. It can certainly be argued that there is a time and place for them, but I think if I keep them, I'll just be tempted to fall back into wearing them, and I don't think I want that because they really do make me feel super schlubby. So, I'm gathering my resolve to find it in myself to get rid of those too.

I'm also realizing that I have bought and kept items because I've been influenced by how great they are, even if I don't actually find them super amazing myself. My cashmere joggers, for example. I bought them because they're cashmere and cashmere is supposed to be so luxurious and have kept them for the same reason. But, as I mentioned in an earlier post, I actually find them super itchy. Or a few Alexander Wang tees I have - I bought them originally because I read a lot about how Alexander Wang tees are so amazing and drape perfectly, etc. And they're fine. I don't dislike them. But I also don't LOVE them either. If I'm being honest, they're just tees to me, and I like them just as much as I like my tees from Express or Madewell. But I've been holding on to them because I have it in the back of my head that they are supposed to be SO AMAZING. I have quite a few items that fall into this category - items I've been influenced to buy because they are supposed to be so awesome and have held onto as a result, but, if I'm truly being honest with myself, are item that are just OK to me or items that maybe I don't even truly like. This is such a weird category for me that I'm struggling with. It should be easy to get rid of them if I don't truly like them, but the influence holds strong. I can't seem to let them go because that voice of how comfortable/flattering/high-quality/luxurious/etc. they are nags at me in the back of my head. It sounds really silly, but I can't seem to ignore or let go of that voice, and thus, I can't seem to let go of these items.


----------



## Sparkletastic

missie1 said:


> It always baffles me that they consider the Chanel Jumbo a large purse.  It’s such little room inside that flap.  I preferred SF to gain extra room which still isn’t a lot.  I own two small Chanel’s and one of them frankly is so small I feel silly for buying it. It’s white so that why I’m holding on to it but absolutely nothing fits


To me, the Chanel Jumbo is a medium bag but it “wears” big because it’s boxy. I have to be careful my red one doesn’t wear me. 


Kimbashop said:


> I'm so guilty of this. I recently bought a bag and a really nice cardigan sweater for my birthday, which is at the end of February.
> I had a friend once tell me that she celebrates her birthday by celebrating the same number of days as her age. So, when she turned 50, she celebrated for 50 days, even if one of those "celebrations" was just buying a chocolate bar to make her feel better. And so on. I love her rationale.


My birthday is a high holy day!  I celebrate the whole month and I always buy myself something.


Jereni said:


> Omg I can’t …
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! And congrats on the carry-count!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahha I love this idea also and I’m going to apply it this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m like you - have a weakness for pink more than red. Tho I do think I finally found the right red bag, which is nice.


Pink and red are my favorite colors for bags. 


Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Swoon!!!! This is gorgeous. I love this bag and have thought about getting it in navy. Great find!


lill_canele said:


> Reminds me of my mentor when he got into a bicycle accident when he was in medical school. Had some trauma to his head and after that he could never taste chicken again. (his wife loves it though so he just gives it all to her haha) Fast forward 35 years later, he had a benign brain tumor, and after his surgery he lost taste for a lot of things. The one thing he could stomach was avocados (for some reason) which is great since they are calorie dense and packed with good fats and micronutrients. Over time, he started to get his taste back for the most part.
> 
> Surgery recovery and post-op side effects can be a long process and I'm sorry it is so frustrating; it is a lot to go through. Hope you're able to take in everything day by day. Take it easy!


Thank you so much for the support! I thought I’d be past this by now. It’s a long journey. 


dramaprincess713 said:


> So, a couple of things...
> 
> I'm definitely returning the KMM. I got the return label and will be going to the post office this week. I feel good about this decision. The designer of the fringe bucket bag I want is having another drop this Saturday, and while my chances are slim (my daughter has a doctor's appointment that will probably finish right at the time of the drop so I doubt I'll be ready to jump online at the time), I'm hopeful that I will eventually score the bag I truly want.
> 
> I've been doing some thinking and evaluating of my wardrobe in my quest to find/cultivate my style and find a WFH wardrobe I can feel good in. One thing I noticed is that I have amassed a fair number of items with hoods. Not just hoodies, where it makes sense, but also sweater and tops. And hoods definitely do not project the image I want! There's a time and place for some of the items, but I'm going to get rid of most of them. I also have some sweats and joggers that a super schlubby. I mean, sweats and joggers aren't exactly the height of elegance anyway, but I have some that are so so very unflattering. I bought them because they're comfortable, but I can't honestly say they're that much more comfortable than other things. And a part of me is actually struggling to let them go because they are fairly recent purchases (within the past few months) and again, they truly are comfortable! But they also really kind of make me look and feel like I just gave up. It can certainly be argued that there is a time and place for them, but I think if I keep them, I'll just be tempted to fall back into wearing them, and I don't think I want that because they really do make me feel super schlubby. So, I'm gathering my resolve to find it in myself to get rid of those too.
> 
> I'm also realizing that I have bought and kept items because I've been influenced by how great they are, even if I don't actually find them super amazing myself. My cashmere joggers, for example. I bought them because they're cashmere and cashmere is supposed to be so luxurious and have kept them for the same reason. But, as I mentioned in an earlier post, I actually find them super itchy. Or a few Alexander Wang tees I have - I bought them originally because I read a lot about how Alexander Wang tees are so amazing and drape perfectly, etc. And they're fine. I don't dislike them. But I also don't LOVE them either. If I'm being honest, they're just tees to me, and I like them just as much as I like my tees from Express or Madewell. But I've been holding on to them because I have it in the back of my head that they are supposed to be SO AMAZING. I have quite a few items that fall into this category - items I've been influenced to buy because they are supposed to be so awesome and have held onto as a result, but, if I'm truly being honest with myself, are item that are just OK to me or items that maybe I don't even truly like. This is such a weird category for me that I'm struggling with. It should be easy to get rid of them if I don't truly like them, but the influence holds strong. I can't seem to let them go because that voice of how comfortable/flattering/high-quality/luxurious/etc. they are nags at me in the back of my head. It sounds really silly, but I can't seem to ignore or let go of that voice, and thus, I can't seem to let go of these items.


I’m glad you made the right decision for you on the KMM. And, it’s wonderful to see you begin to deconstruct subconscious factors that may be holding you back.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> @BowieFan1971 That coat looks wonderful on you!!!
> 
> 
> Yes, this is my struggle too. When I was a child, I was TERRIFIED to hurt other people's feelings. To the point that I was literally scared to say the word "no" because I thought if I said no to someone, it would hurt their feelings. I obviously got a lot better about things as I got older, and I do say "no" now, lol. But, when it comes to gifts, I really am a "thought that counts" person, so even if the gift is a miss, it is so hard for me to get rid of it because how thoughtful that they got me a gift in the first place (and, I think there is a bit of childhood fear of hurting feelings mixed up in there too). I'm also hugely sentimental so even if the gift is a miss, if it's from someone I love (which it usually is), I have a hard time letting go. I consider re-gifting on par as letting something go/getting rid of it, so re-gifting doesn't really solve the problem for me. I have no good solutions, just commiseration.


I'm the same way. My very first purse was given to me by my grandmother when I was in 6th grade. I didn't like it very much. It was colorblocked and I think I would have been happier with something less flashy. I carried it every day so my grandmother wouldn't be disappointed. She gave my sister a very long clutch. My sister didn't hesitate to say she didn't like it. That made me even more determined to make my grandmother feel I appreciated her present.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks for those photos! It's a gorgeous bag, but you're right - it's just a bit too short for comfortable shoulder carry. It's probably not the bag for me, but it sure is a pretty one to admire!


Totally agree it’s too short. It’s sad as it definitely reduces usability for me. I just hand carry on days I use the car. The Bayswater Tote I carried yesterday and today is really good over the shoulder but has very different straps. I carried it for my walking commute home yesterday and it remained on my shoulder and comfortable the whole way. It’s called a Bayswater too but as an open top tote it’s very different really. 

Modelling shot for comparison with the Bayswater. 


(@JenJBS , this blouse is by Ted Baker too)


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Such a pretty color and yet looks like it will go with a lot.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks so much. I think so. It’s quite a deep pink. Here’s another image under a brighter light.
> View attachment 5302224
> 
> 
> Thanks! We will have a good time sharing in pink week!
> 
> And I totally agree, that red is a really lovely shade.
> 
> Gorgeous colour! Very serene and calming. Looks great with your boots.


Stunning!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'm the opposite. The bags I passed on & was happy about passing on is a very big list. Kinda like old boyfriends.  My feeling about them (the bags AND the boyfriends!) is "Whew! That was a close call! Imagine being stuck with that for years & years!"
> 
> As for the ones I regret passing on, that's a very small list. But, honestly, I can barely remember those bags by this time. Which I guess means I made the right decision.
> 
> And I also can't think of many bags that I've sold/donated over the years that I wish I still owned. Once they're gone, they're gone. (Does that make me a coldhearted witch?)


As far as the ones I have sold or given away, I also don't think about them. We are probably different because I don't pass on things that I really want that often, unless due to weight or price.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Which red bag is it? The new Polene red?



That new red is gorgeous but no, I’m probably going to get the YSL Sac Du Jour in red.


----------



## dcooney4

For me I wear bags that are small to medium size due to the weight of the bags. I have gotten rid of most of the micro mini bags. If can’t carry my glasses, phone , card holder and tiny pouch with gloss, meds etc. I won’t use it. I like bags that have about a four inch depth so they can stand on their own when put on a chair. Unless it is Crossbody only then it can be thinner.
  Yesterday I bought the leather Marc Jacobs Mini Tote I have been eyeing since October. I thought it would go on sale but I never found the one I wanted on sale. So DH took me and went the actual store and I got to look at few and pick the one I wanted. 
I also received the bag I bought for transporting my art supplies. It is perfect but boy is it a lot larger than I realized. It barely fits on the shelf. I am keeping it , but need to find a better place to store it. Somewhere I can grab it easy once or twice a week but not with my handbags. 
Now today I should receive a bag I counted in last month since it is custom made. I hope I love it. 
 I do have three bags out already this month and 1 slg out too.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> For me I wear bags that are small to medium size due to the weight of the bags. I have gotten rid of most of the micro mini bags. If can’t carry my glasses, phone , card holder and tiny pouch with gloss, meds etc. I won’t use it. I like bags that have about a four inch depth so they can stand on their own when put on a chair. Unless it is Crossbody only then it can be thinner.
> Yesterday I bought the leather Marc Jacobs Mini Tote I have been eyeing since October. I thought it would go on sale but I never found the one I wanted on sale. So DH took me and went the actual store and I got to look at few and pick the one I wanted.
> I also received the bag I bought for transporting my art supplies. It is perfect but boy is it a lot larger than I realized. It barely fits on the shelf. I am keeping it , but need to find a better place to store it. Somewhere I can grab it easy once or twice a week but not with my handbags.
> Now today I should receive a bag I counted in last month since it is custom made. I hope I love it.
> I do have three bags out already this month and 1 slg out too.


Which MJ tote did you get? I love those bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm using a bag I haven't used for awhile. It's a bag I doctored.  My only written purse 2022 resolution is to doctor more bags this year, so I guess this is a start. 
I put on the top handle(although it's hard to see) and also put the feet on the bottom.


----------



## FizzyWater

dramaprincess713 said:


> I think part of what makes MM so addicting to me is how wonderful working with Marco is. And, of course, the ability to customize is a dream.



Not to make this an MM thread, but just how much will he customize for you?  I think I really love the Valerie but I'd want to use it as a laptop bag, and it's 2 inches too small for that.  I would think that would be too major a change, but it would be lovely...

Speaking of laptop bags, I found a gorgeous BV that would hold a laptop but has no shoulder strap, and I panic when I am not attached to my bag at all possible contact points.  How expensive and/or sacrilegious would it be to get someone to attach strap connectors?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


It's so pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Which MJ tote did you get? I love those bags!


I am unwrapping it . Will post pictures momentarily.


----------



## dcooney4

It is the smallest one . The 10.5 inch one in length.


----------



## dcooney4

I put an organizer in side it for now. It was one I had from a PLG bag I no longer have.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> It is the smallest one . The 10.5 inch one in length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302886


I like how tiny and cute it is! And it's a good thing that all the letters line up perfectly!


----------



## dcooney4

I love that the weight of the MJ is 1.7 3/8 . Less than two pounds makes me  happy. I have an adorable Plg tote similar size but does not zip closed. Still love the plg and it is smooth leather. For now will keep both . I love that they are small and can still carry everything I need including gloves .


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m glad you made the right decision for you on the KMM. And, it’s wonderful to see you begin to deconstruct subconscious factors that may be holding you back.


Thank you! This thread and everyone here has been great in helping me delve deep. Part me me feels a bit silly about it - it's just clothes and bags after all. But another part of nee feels like it's not _really_ just clothes and bags, and thus, it's helpful and important. 



whateve said:


> I'm the same way. My very first purse was given to me by my grandmother when I was in 6th grade. I didn't like it very much. It was colorblocked and I think I would have been happier with something less flashy. I carried it every day so my grandmother wouldn't be disappointed. She gave my sister a very long clutch. My sister didn't hesitate to say she didn't like it. That made me even more determined to make my grandmother feel I appreciated her present.


I relate to this so much! I'm an only child, but when I was younger, some of my cousins didn't flat out say they didn't like something, but they also weren't great about hiding their feelings about not liking something. It always made me so sad for the gift giver (still does, actually), and only made me more resolved to show my appreciation and thanks. I definitely still carry that feeling with me today, so getting rid of gifts is just really hard.

I will say, something I've been trying is a Marie Kondo type thing of appreciating the gift but acknowledging that it has served its purpose and also coming to terms with the fact that a gift giver doesn't want their gift to sit around unused, unloved, taking up space, and causing stress. I need to work on this a lot more because I haven't really been able to actually get rid of most gift items, but I'm trying to reflect on this and believe it to, hopefully, get to a place where getting rid of things that don't serve me, even if they were gifts, doesn't fill me with such guilt.



Katinahat said:


> Totally agree it’s too short. It’s sad as it definitely reduces usability for me. I just hand carry on days I use the car. The Bayswater Tote I carried yesterday and today is really good over the shoulder but has very different straps. I carried it for my walking commute home yesterday and it remained on my shoulder and comfortable the whole way. It’s called a Bayswater too but as an open top tote it’s very different really.
> 
> Modelling shot for comparison with the Bayswater.
> View attachment 5302700
> 
> (@JenJBS , this blouse is by Ted Baker too)



I love the tote, and it looks like a great, comfortable carry! Sadly, I'm trying to cut back on buying totes - I have about 10 already! Totes have been my favorite bag style for years, so I don't regret having so many totes, but I'm trying not to add to the collection because it's already so hard to give them adequate use. Actually, I was looking at the Baywaster tote right before the pandemic, but now, with so many totes already, I've put it aside in my mind. If I were still commuting into the office everyday though, the Bayswater tote would absolutely be a serious contender!



Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using a bag I haven't used for awhile. It's a bag I doctored.  My only written purse 2022 resolution is to doctor more bags this year, so I guess this is a start.
> I put on the top handle(although it's hard to see) and also put the feet on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302803
> View attachment 5302804


I am so impressed by your modifications! I have this bag in the pink color, and I love it. I really like shoulder carry and chain straps, so the original bag is perfect for me, but I love that you were able to doctor it to your preferences! 



FizzyWater said:


> Not to make this an MM thread, but just how much will he customize for you?  I think I really love the Valerie but I'd want to use it as a laptop bag, and it's 2 inches too small for that.  I would think that would be too major a change, but it would be lovely...
> 
> Speaking of laptop bags, I found a gorgeous BV that would hold a laptop but has no shoulder strap, and I panic when I am not attached to my bag at all possible contact points.  How expensive and/or sacrilegious would it be to get someone to attach strap connectors?


I've never asked Marco to change the dimensions of one of his bags, so I'm not sure, but I think that doing so requires a new form/template and that it's possibly a lot of work and/or expensive to do so. That being said though, I know that if there is enough interest in a new size/different dimensions, he will definitely consider it. There's some talk in the MM thread about a smaller size of the Ellen or Charlotte (I can't remember which) and possible a bigger Astra satchel. That being said, I think it certainly doesn't hurt to reach out to Marco to ask about the possibility. He has always been so kind to communicate and work with, and I've been pleasantly surprised at some of my requests that he has said yes to.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dramaprincess713 said:


> I am so impressed by your modifications! I have this bag in the pink color, and I love it. I really like shoulder carry and chain straps, so the original bag is perfect for me, but I love that you were able to doctor it to your preferences!


Thank you. 
I love the pink one.  I missed out.


----------



## afroken

@JenJBS I forgot where I saw it but I think you posted a photo of the Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch in viola somewhere. Couldn’t get it out of my mind of such a perfect purple so I’ve decided to get it as a birthday gift for myself. Luckily my birthday is not too far away either so I don’t have to wait too long 

@Kimbashop hello fellow Pisces


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## lill_canele

JenJBS said:


> You gals are all so sweet! 58 days until my birthday. No way I'll make it that long - and I want to have it to carry on my birthday - but I'm going to try and wait until March. At least my birth month, if not my birthday. Maybe Feb 19, when my Pisces sign starts... And it will be just under a month until my birthday. That works. Is it Feb 19 yet? No... How about now? Still no...



If you can wait, wait! March is my birthday month as well,  and I had a thing with buying early for my birthday in February, but then would end up buying more during my birthday month. Not that it's a bad thing, but if I'm looking to hold myself accountable, or take my time with shopping, kind of doesn't help lol.
I think it was 2021 when I learned to really hold off of my birthday spending and ended up waiting for months after my birthday to get exactly what I wanted. Also, I now prefer to wait after April, just because taxes are due in that month in the US lol. And it feels a bit more rewarding to shop after taxes are done and over with!
Take your time, you never know if something interesting shows up as you wait!


----------



## FizzyWater

dramaprincess713 said:


> I've never asked Marco to change the dimensions of one of his bags, so I'm not sure, but I think that doing so requires a new form/template and that it's possibly a lot of work and/or expensive to do so. That being said though, I know that if there is enough interest in a new size/different dimensions, he will definitely consider it. There's some talk in the MM thread about a smaller size of the Ellen or Charlotte (I can't remember which) and possible a bigger Astra satchel. That being said, I think it certainly doesn't hurt to reach out to Marco to ask about the possibility. He has always been so kind to communicate and work with, and I've been pleasantly surprised at some of my requests that he has said yes to.



Thank you for your answer!  I'll try reaching out to him and see what he says.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Love, love, love!

What size is your Belt bag? I’ve had my eye on one too for a while. Please let us know how you like it, any pros & cons, etc.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> It is the smallest one . The 10.5 inch one in length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302886


Love it & hope you enjoy it!

I have a mini too. I like that it still holds a decent amount for a ‘mini’ bag.


----------



## baghabitz34

Use the bag: Gucci Ophidia tote


----------



## JenJBS

lill_canele said:


> If you can wait, wait! March is my birthday month as well,  and I had a thing with buying early for my birthday in February, but then would end up buying more during my birthday month. Not that it's a bad thing, but if I'm looking to hold myself accountable, or take my time with shopping, kind of doesn't help lol.
> I think it was 2021 when I learned to really hold off of my birthday spending and ended up waiting for months after my birthday to get exactly what I wanted. Also, I now prefer to wait after April, just because taxes are due in that month in the US lol. And it feels a bit more rewarding to shop after taxes are done and over with!
> Take your time, you never know if something interesting shows up as you wait!



Impressive patience. No way I could wait until months after my birthday to get my gift, and I want to have it for celebrating my birthday. I do my taxes in February, so that isn't an issue. I am impressed with your patience.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> @JenJBS I forgot where I saw it but I think you posted a photo of the Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch in viola somewhere. Couldn’t get it out of my mind of such a perfect purple so I’ve decided to get it as a birthday gift for myself. Luckily my birthday is not too far away either so I don’t have to wait too long
> 
> @Kimbashop hello fellow Pisces



Bag Twin!    Happy early birthday!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Bag Twin!    Happy early birthday!


Happy early birthday to you as well! May you be rewarded with many beautiful purple things this year


----------



## SakuraSakura

880 said:


> thank you for your kind words @More bags and @Katinahat !
> 
> @Katinahat, I love your reveal! The rich pink color, the leather, the style, and the action shot! Amazing! And, I love the boots too
> 
> @poizenisxkandee, I have always loved the twiggy and the color you chose is beautiful, rich, deep, and mysterious! Plus, it goes with everything
> 
> 
> 
> @baghabitz34, I regift asap. I don’t chuck it, bc bad karma. I don’t resell anything (occasionally I consign, but not in the last several years). I also try to make it obvious that even DH who knows me best, knows that I am really picky. But, sometimes you just have to accept that yes, hints to well meaning givers will not deter them.
> 
> 
> 
> @SakuraSakura, +1 on returning. I don’t think a cleaning cloth will restore shine. . .




Yep, it's been returned! I'm taking a break from finding this handbag. This is the second time I've purchased one and it hasn't worked out.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using a bag I haven't used for awhile. It's a bag I doctored.  My only written purse 2022 resolution is to doctor more bags this year, so I guess this is a start.
> I put on the top handle(although it's hard to see) and also put the feet on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302803
> View attachment 5302804


Absolutely stunning bag and photos and so clever to adapt it to make it as you want! I wouldn’t dare. No creativity in that direction.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I love the tote, and it looks like a great, comfortable carry! Sadly, I'm trying to cut back on buying totes - I have about 10 already! Totes have been my favorite bag style for years, so I don't regret having so many totes, but I'm trying not to add to the collection because it's already so hard to give them adequate use. Actually, I was looking at the Baywaster tote right before the pandemic, but now, with so many totes already, I've put it aside in my mind. If I were still commuting into the office everyday though, the Bayswater tote would absolutely be a serious contender!


It is a wonderful style. I only have 2 I’d class as totes that shoulder carry like this. The Bayswater Tote and the Coach signature central zip tote. Well done on shopping your own collection (which sounds like lots of wonderful Totes!).


----------



## Katinahat

Trying to focus on things of beauty and that includes my bags this evening. I’ve been in a really good place in January but I just had a bit of a trigger during an online meeting this afternoon with something someone was saying. Can’t avoid such things as it can be the smallest of things that would be innocuous to others that do it. Suddenly I’m experiencing flashbacks and repetitive thoughts again and it’s tiring and unpleasant to be back having to fight it once more.

I’m looking at bags to distract myself in the hope it works. My Collonil supplies just arrived for a session of bag cleaning and care planned for last weekend (but it hadn’t arrived in time). It is something to look forward to doing. That and wearing my new pink Alexa to the tattoo parlour on Sunday! Not my usual haunt (your thoughts please on if it is that a suitable bag for a tattoo parlour?) but I’m taking my DD there to get her ears pierced for her birthday.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> Use the bag: Gucci Ophidia tote
> View attachment 5303146


Wonderful bag. Looks like it’s a great size and very practical as well as elegant. I’m loving carrying a tote the last few bags.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Love it & hope you enjoy it!
> 
> I have a mini too. I like that it still holds a decent amount for a ‘mini’ bag.


First bag in a long time I immediately cut the tag off and took it out. We only went for a drive in the country but it still counts as out. Lol


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> It is the smallest one . The 10.5 inch one in length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302886


Ooo, missed this when reading earlier. No wonder you are thrilled. It’s fabulous! Congratulations. And your carry today definitely counts!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> @JenJBS I forgot where I saw it but I think you posted a photo of the Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch in viola somewhere. Couldn’t get it out of my mind of such a perfect purple so I’ve decided to get it as a birthday gift for myself. Luckily my birthday is not too far away either so I don’t have to wait too long
> 
> @Kimbashop hello fellow Pisces


When is your birthday, Feb or March? Also, I wish there were a fish emoji


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Use the bag: Gucci Ophidia tote
> View attachment 5303146


Love it!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Ooo, missed this when reading earlier. No wonder you are thrilled. It’s fabulous! Congratulations. And your carry today definitely counts!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> Happy early birthday to you as well! May you be rewarded with many beautiful purple things this year


Happy early birthday to you both!


----------



## dcooney4

Received my Go Forth Goods bag that I ordered and counted in December. I adore the color I chose. I love the quality of these bags. I had gotten rid of a deep water PLG to make room for this one as the color will work better for me.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using a bag I haven't used for awhile. It's a bag I doctored.  My only written purse 2022 resolution is to doctor more bags this year, so I guess this is a start.
> I put on the top handle(although it's hard to see) and also put the feet on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302803
> View attachment 5302804



Gorgeous modifications! Looks lovely. 



Sunshine mama said:


> It's so pretty.





baghabitz34 said:


> Love, love, love!
> 
> What size is your Belt bag? I’ve had my eye on one too for a while. Please let us know how you like it, any pros & cons, etc.



Thank you both! @baghabitz34 I’ll report back when I have used it more. It seems like an incredibly solid bag this far and the suede lining is luxurious. 



dcooney4 said:


> It is the smallest one . The 10.5 inch one in length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302886



Yay congrats! I love these bags in this size. 



Katinahat said:


> I’m looking at bags to distract myself in the hope it works. My Collonil supplies just arrived for a session of bag cleaning and care planned for last weekend (but it hadn’t arrived in time). It is something to look forward to doing. That and wearing my new pink Alexa to the tattoo parlour on Sunday! Not my usual haunt (your thoughts please on if it is that a suitable bag for a tattoo parlour?) but I’m taking my DD there to get her ears pierced for her birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5303251



Ooh let us know how the cleaning goes. That’s something I should do with my bags this month, in fact. That and a round of leather conditioner.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Happy early birthday to you as well! May you be rewarded with many beautiful purple things this year



Thank you!    May you get every bag you want this year.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> How long before your birthday can you buy something, and still call it an early birthday present for yourself?
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5301719


364 days in advance


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> As far as the ones I have sold or given away, I also don't think about them. We are probably different because I don't pass on things that I really want that often, unless due to weight or price.


I’m like you. If I truly want something, I get it. I could buy 7-10 more bags before I hit my maximum. But, I’m not motivated to buy more when my ability to rotate / use them is so limited in Covid. 


Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using a bag I haven't used for awhile. It's a bag I doctored.  My only written purse 2022 resolution is to doctor more bags this year, so I guess this is a start.
> I put on the top handle(although it's hard to see) and also put the feet on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302803
> View attachment 5302804


When you say doctored do you mean cleaning and maintaining?


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> 364 days in advance



Great philosophy!


----------



## ElainePG

piperdog said:


> As for trends, I'm probably more indifferent than I should be. I'm not a fan of a lot of looks I see on other people, but then, they probably don't care much for my look either. And I try, try, try not to judge, but it's hard not to roll my eyes at the bags so small they can't even hold a phone. *However, all I need to do is go back and look at pictures of myself through the 80's and realize I have no room to talk about other people's questionable choices made in the name of fashion*.


When I think of all those jackets with enormous shoulder pads I went marching around in, because I thought they were "power dressing"! They made me look like a (very small) football player!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I couldn’t contain myself any longer. I was literally squealing with excitement when I opened the dust bag. The pink is incredible!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5301218
> 
> 
> And I couldn’t wait to try it on. I’m an definitely giddy with joy this evening. This was so the right purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5301219


This little Alexa is PERFECT for you! The right size, and ohhhhh… the color!      

I can't wait for you to tell us what happens when you wear this bag out in the real world. You'll light up the room!


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> How long before your birthday can you buy something, and still call it an early birthday present for yourself?
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5301719


This is GORGEOUS!
*Yummy* purple leather.
What month is your birthday?


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Use the bag challenge:
> 
> Bayswater Tote in Sea Blue. I got her from DH for valentines in 2020 just before Covid hit. Used a lot before lockdown and then very little in 2021. First carry of 2022. Brilliant big work and shopping bag similar to a Neverfull. Quite light for leather, and carries over one shoulder very comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 5301872
> 
> 
> Again I need to review after my walking commute home later. I’m not sure about shoulder carrying for an hour’s walk.
> 
> Now at 10 bags carried this month.


The bag is lovely. (The elephants are sweet, too.)

This exact color (am I right that it's a deep forest green, with blue undertones?) is the only color I'm missing from my bag collection. Maybe when it gets closer to my birthday (11 months away) I'll start looking.   

How did it work out for your walking commute? I think I'd be able to carry a crossbody bag for an hour's walk, but not a shoulder strap.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I'm so guilty of this. I recently bought a bag and a really nice cardigan sweater for my birthday, which is at the end of February.
> I had a friend once tell me that she celebrates her birthday by celebrating the same number of days as her age. So, when she turned 50, she celebrated for 50 days, even if one of those "celebrations" was just buying a chocolate bar to make her feel better. And so on. *I love her rationale.*


I love it too! 
My husband is turning an age he's not happy about this year, and I just ran this suggestion past him. He says he'll think about it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


This bag was absolutely MADE for you! And I can tell you love it, because just look at your sassy poses in the last photos. You are ROCKING it!

Plus, one in, one out, and now you have a mint green bag in great shape at a terrific price. Well done!


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I have many of the original cookbooks as well, including the one that is entirely handwritten and drawn. I love that one and still use recipes from it.


That's the one I have! I love the little drawings of veggies.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> This is GORGEOUS!
> *Yummy* purple leather.
> What month is your birthday?



Thank you!   The leather MG uses for the Cloud purses is really good for the price point, and that color... 

Birthday is in March. I'm a Pisces, which starts Feb 19, so I will be ordering it Feb 19. That's as early as I can really justify - and it's still a stretch.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> When is your birthday, Feb or March? Also, I wish there were a fish emoji


My birthday is in March, on International Women’s Day!


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   The leather MG uses for the Cloud purses is really good for the price point, and that color...
> 
> Birthday is in March. I'm a Pisces, which starts Feb 19, so I will be ordering it Feb 19. That's as early as I can really justify - and it's still a stretch.


I like this plan lol, I may adopt it myself, buying the cloud clutch at the beginning when Pisces starts


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Use the bag challenge:
> 
> Bayswater Tote in Sea Blue. I got her from DH for valentines in 2020 just before Covid hit. Used a lot before lockdown and then very little in 2021. First carry of 2022. Brilliant big work and shopping bag similar to a Neverfull. Quite light for leather, and carries over one shoulder very comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 5301872
> 
> 
> Again I need to review after my walking commute home later. I’m not sure about shoulder carrying for an hour’s walk.
> 
> Now at 10 bags carried this month.


Beautiful bag - I love the colour! Great bag stats, too.



Jereni said:


> So… I did a thing.
> 
> I’ve been hunting for the perfect mint green bag for FOREVER. Shortly after Christmas, I saw a green Celine belt bag on Fashionphile for a good price and was so excited as I’ve also always wanted the belt bag.
> 
> Well, I was already applying my handbag-buying waiting period and it sold. Sad Jereni!  So I was excited to find it on Vestiaire Collective in like new condition! Negotiated with the seller, got for about the same as the FP listing, and VC authenticates in the middle.
> 
> It arrived today and I’m over the moon, it’s PERFECT!!!
> 
> View attachment 5302217
> 
> 
> My 2022 resolutions included not getting another green top handle flap satchel but… who am I kidding. I LOVE a top handle flap satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5302220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302221
> 
> 
> My year-end bonus covered the cost and I will sell the Coach Dinky that I bought preloved last year, so it will be one in, one out.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Congratulations Jereni, pretty bag - it was meant to be yours!



ElainePG said:


> Great question!
> 
> After making many, many, MANY mistakes over the years, I've learned that for me, because of my height (uh, lack thereof) and my shoulder issues, the perfect everyday bag is anywhere from 9" to 13" across, 7" to 10" high, no more than 3" deep, and weighing in at a maximum of 2 pounds (less is better). It also needs to be a crossbody, because I can't have weight directly on my shoulder, and the strap can't be too thin. Hand-carry is out.
> 
> This isn't nearly as limiting as it sounds; *as of right this minute I've curated my everyday bag collection down to twelve lovely bags that work perfectly for me.*


Well done on the bag curation Elaine! You mentioned you released a few bags last year. I remember the heavy ones were on probation, which ones left the collection?


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> For me I wear bags that are small to medium size due to the weight of the bags. I have gotten rid of most of the micro mini bags. If can’t carry my glasses, phone , card holder and tiny pouch with gloss, meds etc. I won’t use it. I like bags that have about a four inch depth so they can stand on their own when put on a chair. Unless it is Crossbody only then it can be thinner.
> Yesterday I bought the leather Marc Jacobs Mini Tote I have been eyeing since October. I thought it would go on sale but I never found the one I wanted on sale. So DH took me and went the actual store and I got to look at few and pick the one I wanted.
> I also received the bag I bought for transporting my art supplies. It is perfect but boy is it a lot larger than I realized. It barely fits on the shelf. I am keeping it , but need to find a better place to store it. Somewhere I can grab it easy once or twice a week but not with my handbags.
> Now today I should receive a bag I counted in last month since it is custom made. I hope I love it.
> *I do have three bags out already this month and 1 slg out too.*


Congratulations on your outs - that’s amazing!



Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using a bag I haven't used for awhile. It's a bag I doctored.  My only written purse 2022 resolution is to doctor more bags this year, so I guess this is a start.
> I put on the top handle(although it's hard to see) and also put the feet on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302803
> View attachment 5302804


Wow, what a beauty!



dcooney4 said:


> It is the smallest one . The 10.5 inch one in length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302886


Congrats dc! The leather looks fabulous!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Trying to focus on things of beauty and that includes my bags this evening. I’ve been in a really good place in January but I just had a bit of a trigger during an online meeting this afternoon with something someone was saying. Can’t avoid such things as it can be the smallest of things that would be innocuous to others that do it. Suddenly I’m experiencing flashbacks and repetitive thoughts again and it’s tiring and unpleasant to be back having to fight it once more.
> 
> I’m looking at bags to distract myself in the hope it works. My Collonil supplies just arrived for a session of bag cleaning and care planned for last weekend (but it hadn’t arrived in time). It is something to look forward to doing. That and wearing my new pink Alexa to the tattoo parlour on Sunday! Not my usual haunt (your thoughts please on if it is that a suitable bag for a tattoo parlour?) but I’m taking my DD there to get her ears pierced for her birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5303251


You’re doing great. Setbacks are normal. Enjoy deep breaths and activities that bring you joy. We’re here for you.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Ooh let us know how the cleaning goes. That’s something I should do with my bags this month, in fact. That and a round of leather conditioner.


Will do! I’ve at least dusted everything so far just by taking bags out to use. It let me see what really needs some TLC but actually some good leather treatment and waterproofing is a good idea for everything. 


ElainePG said:


> This little Alexa is PERFECT for you! The right size, and ohhhhh… the color!
> 
> I can't wait for you to tell us what happens when you wear this bag out in the real world. You'll light up the room!


Thanks so much! It is a pop of joy. 


ElainePG said:


> The bag is lovely. (The elephants are sweet, too.)
> 
> This exact color (am I right that it's a deep forest green, with blue undertones?) is the only color I'm missing from my bag collection. Maybe when it gets closer to my birthday (11 months away) I'll start looking.
> 
> How did it work out for your walking commute? I think I'd be able to carry a crossbody bag for an hour's walk, but not a shoulder strap.


Thanks again! This colour is called Sea Blue so I’d say more petrol blue with a hint of green but it could be the other way around. It’s quite accurately shown in the picture. Based on other posts there must be a celebration sooner than your birthday you could include (sorry enabling on a shopping your own collection thread). 

It carried really comfortably actually. It stayed on my shoulder perfectly perhaps lent a bit more onto my back than just underarm. For a large leather mulberry bag it’s light. Crossbody slightly would be more comfortable but not enough to stop me using this. 


More bags said:


> Beautiful bag - I love the colour! Great bag stats, too.


Much appreciated. Can’t believe I didn’t use it last year. 


More bags said:


> You’re doing great. Setbacks are normal. Enjoy deep breaths and activities that bring you joy. We’re here for you.


Thanks for your kind words and support. I agree, healing is not linear but at least it’s on an upwards trend. There is plenty to bring joy if I remember to look.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> When you say doctored do you mean cleaning and maintaining?


Hi Sparkletastic!
When I say doctored, I mean surgery,  as in cutting and punching holes.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Here’s a pic of the H scarf…I miss Paris already.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here’s a pic of the H scarf…I miss Paris already.
> View attachment 5304202
> View attachment 5304203


It's soooo pretty and soooo pretty on you!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here’s a pic of the H scarf…I miss Paris already.
> View attachment 5304202
> View attachment 5304203



It's beautiful!      Glad you got the coat and this scarf as mementos of your trip to Paris.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> That's the one I have! I love the little drawings of veggies.





ElainePG said:


> That's the one I have! I love the little drawings of veggies.


me too! It's such a joy looking through it and preparing to cook -- so different from scrolling through an interweb recipe (I do that a lot these days)


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here’s a pic of the H scarf…I miss Paris already.
> View attachment 5304202
> View attachment 5304203


tres chic! Looks lovely on you.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here’s a pic of the H scarf…I miss Paris already.
> View attachment 5304202
> View attachment 5304203


It’s beautiful and looks fabulous on you.  I’m always so impressed by a lovely scarf but can’t carry them off myself. 

It’s a wonderful memory of your travels as is your coat.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Thinking talking of travels. My family and I are due to go to Tenerife in 3 weeks time for half term. It’s a trip twice rescheduled already. I don’t dare get my hopes up yet. We can only go if none of us tests positive before then. With my DDs and I at school every day until then and the amount of Covid amongst the children there it’s just going to be luck that gets us there. Part of the joy of a holiday is looking forward to it and planning which clothing and bags to take. I usually try on, make lists and pack loads in advance but I don’t dare even hope yet. Goodness knows, I need the joy of looking forward to it but I just don’t want to tempt fate! 

My Loewe basket bag will have to stay in the cupboard for now. Here it is on the last foreign holiday I went on in 2019!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Totally agree it’s too short. It’s sad as it definitely reduces usability for me. I just hand carry on days I use the car. The Bayswater Tote I carried yesterday and today is really good over the shoulder but has very different straps. I carried it for my walking commute home yesterday and it remained on my shoulder and comfortable the whole way. It’s called a Bayswater too but as an open top tote it’s very different really.
> 
> Modelling shot for comparison with the Bayswater.
> View attachment 5302700
> 
> (@JenJBS , this blouse is by Ted Baker too)


The bag looks great on you. And ooooh… that BLOUSE!!!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It is the smallest one . The 10.5 inch one in length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302886


This is fantastic in black!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Trying to focus on things of beauty and that includes my bags this evening. I’ve been in a really good place in January but I just had a bit of a trigger during an online meeting this afternoon with something someone was saying. Can’t avoid such things as it can be the smallest of things that would be innocuous to others that do it. Suddenly I’m experiencing flashbacks and repetitive thoughts again and it’s tiring and unpleasant to be back having to fight it once more.
> 
> I’m looking at bags to distract myself in the hope it works. My Collonil supplies just arrived for a session of bag cleaning and care planned for last weekend (but it hadn’t arrived in time). It is something to look forward to doing. That and wearing my new pink Alexa to the tattoo parlour on Sunday! Not my usual haunt (your thoughts please on if it is that a suitable bag for a tattoo parlour?) but I’m taking my DD there to get her ears pierced for her birthday.
> 
> View attachment 5303251


I'm so sorry to hear that you got triggered. As you say, it can be the most innocuous thing. Nothing obvious to anyone else; but there it is, rattling around in your head and making you miserable.

I hope the bag cleaning session helps.

I never knew tattoo parlors did ear piercings! When you first wrote that you were going to the tattoo parlor with your new Alexa, I wondered if you were getting a celebratory pink tattoo!?!?!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Received my Go Forth Goods bag that I ordered and counted in December. I adore the color I chose. I love the quality of these bags. I had gotten rid of a deep water PLG to make room for this one as the color will work better for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303365


Love the pebbled leather on this.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Well done on the bag curation Elaine! You mentioned you released a few bags last year. *I remember the heavy ones were on probation, which ones left the collection?*


The 3 too-heavy bags (on probation) were my Mulberry Alexa (loved it, but it weighed a ton), my Mulberry Small Bayswater Double-Zip (gorgeous, not very heavy, but it was waaaay too deep for comfort), and my LV Capucines (too small & too heavy). The Mulberry bags I sold outright to Yoogi's in 2021. The Capucines had been on consignment at AFF for a couple of years but finally sold in 2021. 

I was sad to let all of these go, because they were such high-quality, but now that they're gone I absolutely do NOT miss them.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> me too! *It's such a joy looking through it and preparing to cook* -- so different from scrolling through an interweb recipe (I do that a lot these days)


This!

I just bought the America's Test Kitchens Complete Mediterranean Cookbook, in paperback. I could have purchased it as a Kindle book, to read on my iPad, but the illustrations are so gorgeous I wanted to have them full-sized when I was cooking.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here’s a pic of the H scarf…I miss Paris already.
> View attachment 5304202
> View attachment 5304203


This is lovely!


----------



## DME

ElainePG said:


> That's the one I have! I love the little drawings of veggies.



Yes, that’s the one! I also love all the drawings.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Thanks again! This colour is called Sea Blue so I’d say more petrol blue with a hint of green but it could be the other way around. It’s quite accurately shown in the picture. *Based on other posts there must be a celebration sooner than your birthday you could include* (sorry enabling on a shopping your own collection thread).


Um…
April 22: Earth Day (because… green growing things)
May 13: National Jump Like A Frog Day (as green as Kermit!)
September 19: International Talk Like A Pirate Day (a day for carrying a green bag and eating arrrrrrtichokes, arrrrrugula, & asparrrrrrrrragus!) 
September 23: Hug A Vegetarian Day (okay, this one is obvious! get the danged bag already!)


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here’s a pic of the H scarf…I miss Paris already.
> View attachment 5304202
> View attachment 5304203


So glad you enjoyed your trip. I love your coat and scarf. They look so chic on you.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The 3 too-heavy bags (on probation) were my Mulberry Alexa (loved it, but it weighed a ton), my Mulberry Small Bayswater Double-Zip (gorgeous, not very heavy, but it was waaaay too deep for comfort), and my LV Capucines (too small & too heavy). The Mulberry bags I sold outright to Yoogi's in 2021. The Capucines had been on consignment at AFF for a couple of years but finally sold in 2021.
> 
> I was sad to let all of these go, because they were such high-quality, but now that they're gone I absolutely do NOT miss them.


Thank you for the bag love. I am with you on not missing the heavy bags once they are gone.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here’s a pic of the H scarf…I miss Paris already.
> View attachment 5304202
> View attachment 5304203



The scarf is gorgeous! A piece of art and a perfect souvenir! 

I hear you re missing Paris already! It´s such a wonderful place to be. You´ll go back! Until then you have your wonderful memories!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thinking talking of travels. My family and I are due to go to Tenerife in 3 weeks time for half term. It’s a trip twice rescheduled already. I don’t dare get my hopes up yet. We can only go if none of us tests positive before then. With my DDs and I at school every day until then and the amount of Covid amongst the children there it’s just going to be luck that gets us there. Part of the joy of a holiday is looking forward to it and planning which clothing and bags to take. I usually try on, make lists and pack loads in advance but I don’t dare even hope yet. Goodness knows, I need the joy of looking forward to it but I just don’t want to tempt fate!
> 
> My Loewe basket bag will have to stay in the cupboard for now. Here it is on the last foreign holiday I went on in 2019!
> View attachment 5304404



I totally understand how you you feel about the holiday...  Covid has really taken the joy out of any planning and looking forward to travels. One never knows what will happen... will the rules change, will a test be positive... it´s really draining. 

I´m keeping my fingers crossed for you to go as scheduled and have a great time!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Upgrade! I shopped my wardrobe by selling a box of random clothing items - actually I´ve already forgotten which exactly- to an online second hand dealer and for the proceeds (you get 30% extra when you go for shop credit) I bought a pair of Maison Margiela ankle boots...


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Thinking talking of travels. My family and I are due to go to Tenerife in 3 weeks time for half term. It’s a trip twice rescheduled already. I don’t dare get my hopes up yet. We can only go if none of us tests positive before then. With my DDs and I at school every day until then and the amount of Covid amongst the children there it’s just going to be luck that gets us there. Part of the joy of a holiday is looking forward to it and planning which clothing and bags to take. I usually try on, make lists and pack loads in advance but I don’t dare even hope yet. Goodness knows, I need the joy of looking forward to it but I just don’t want to tempt fate!
> 
> My Loewe basket bag will have to stay in the cupboard for now. Here it is on the last foreign holiday I went on in 2019!
> View attachment 5304404



I feel you so much on this one. I’m so ready to travel, I can’t see straight. Last spring when the vaccines came out, Mr J and I booked a trip to Tucson immediately after we were both vaccinated, planned to stay in a resort and live it up. Then the night before he threw out his back and we had to cancel everything. And with Delta and now Omicron, we’ve been hesitant to book anything else.

I can’t wait to be sipping Mai tais on a beach somewhere! I hope your trip works out, I’d never heard of it before but looked it up and it looks amazing!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> I feel you so much on this one. I’m so ready to travel, I can’t see straight. Last spring when the vaccines came out, Mr J and I booked a trip to Tucson immediately after we were both vaccinated, planned to stay in a resort and live it up. Then the night before he threw out his back and we had to cancel everything. And with Delta and now Omicron, we’ve been hesitant to book anything else.
> 
> I can’t wait to be sipping Mai tais on a beach somewhere! I hope your trip works out, I’d never heard of it before but looked it up and it looks amazing!


That really stinks!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Totally agree it’s too short. It’s sad as it definitely reduces usability for me. I just hand carry on days I use the car. The Bayswater Tote I carried yesterday and today is really good over the shoulder but has very different straps. I carried it for my walking commute home yesterday and it remained on my shoulder and comfortable the whole way. It’s called a Bayswater too but as an open top tote it’s very different really.
> 
> Modelling shot for comparison with the Bayswater.
> View attachment 5302700
> 
> (@JenJBS , this blouse is by Ted Baker too)



Love the shirt! I'm usually not a fan of floral prints, but that size print on a black background!


----------



## Sparkletastic

How is everyone doing in shopping their closet and avoiding unnecessary purchases?

Any surprises so far as you wear bags you may have previously ignored / forgotten? Have you rekindled love for any former favorites? Any bags need to be rehomed?

What can we as a group do to support you as you shun more buying in favor of loving what you have?


----------



## dcooney4

I was looking over last years stats to see which bags I wore. A couple I had forced myself to wear to wear. I spent yesterday reorganizing them. One area felt so crowed and yet other areas were very open. I realized what made it so crowded were two travel bags that really shouldn't be stored with the handbags. One is the huge new art bag/travel bag. I cleaned out room in my art cabinet and put it in there for a grab and go option. The other was a big travel backpack with a travel sleeve. I was going to list it but my friend talked me out of it. She said it is the perfect travel backpack, find more space and keep it. I took it out of its original plastic bag and put it in its nice dust bag I could store it further back in a closet with my nicest bags yet not have to see it every day. This way I am not adding space but using the allotted space differently. Do you ever have issues with storage? I like my bags to be easily grabble and not squashed together and no bag in a bag , with the exception of suitcases.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> The bag looks great on you. And ooooh… that BLOUSE!!!


Thanks! DH bought this blouse for me one Christmas without any hints.


ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you got triggered. As you say, it can be the most innocuous thing. Nothing obvious to anyone else; but there it is, rattling around in your head and making you miserable.
> 
> I hope the bag cleaning session helps.
> 
> I never knew tattoo parlors did ear piercings! When you first wrote that you were going to the tattoo parlor with your new Alexa, I wondered if you were getting a celebratory pink tattoo!?!?!


Thanks. It’s rubbish really but it’s happening so much less often so that’s a good thing.

A pink tattoo, how funny! Alexa shaped? Never been to this place before but the good beauty place that I trusted with piercing closed down and this is the place everyone in my city recommends rather than Claire’s Accessories. Tattoo Parlours don’t use a piercing gun so it’s meant to be more accurate and hygienic. DD wanted to go there for her seconds. I’m not even sure about the second ear piercing let alone a tattoo!!


ElainePG said:


> The 3 too-heavy bags (on probation) were my Mulberry Alexa (loved it, but it weighed a ton), my Mulberry Small Bayswater Double-Zip (gorgeous, not very heavy, but it was waaaay too deep for comfort), and my LV Capucines (too small & too heavy). The Mulberry bags I sold outright to Yoogi's in 2021. The Capucines had been on consignment at AFF for a couple of years but finally sold in 2021.
> 
> I was sad to let all of these go, because they were such high-quality, but now that they're gone I absolutely do NOT miss them.


We are all so similar (love bags) but yet so different. My favourite bag is your too heavy. “Vive le difference!” Gives us lots to chat about. Glad it worked out for you.


ElainePG said:


> Um…
> April 22: Earth Day (because… green growing things)
> May 13: National Jump Like A Frog Day (as green as Kermit!)
> September 19: International Talk Like A Pirate Day (a day for carrying a green bag and eating arrrrrrtichokes, arrrrrugula, & asparrrrrrrrragus!)
> September 23: Hug A Vegetarian Day (okay, this one is obvious! get the danged bag already!)


Love this! Add St Patrick’s Day!


cowgirlsboots said:


> I totally understand how you you feel about the holiday...  Covid has really taken the joy out of any planning and looking forward to travels. One never knows what will happen... will the rules change, will a test be positive... it´s really draining.
> 
> I´m keeping my fingers crossed for you to go as scheduled and have a great time!


Thank you! Me too.


cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5304534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade! I shopped my wardrobe by selling a box of random clothing items - actually I´ve already forgotten which exactly- to an online second hand dealer and for the proceeds (you get 30% extra when you go for shop credit) I bought a pair of Maison Margiela ankle boots...


Wonderful boots! Can’t have enough boots in my book!


Jereni said:


> I feel you so much on this one. I’m so ready to travel, I can’t see straight. Last spring when the vaccines came out, Mr J and I booked a trip to Tucson immediately after we were both vaccinated, planned to stay in a resort and live it up. Then the night before he threw out his back and we had to cancel everything. And with Delta and now Omicron, we’ve been hesitant to book anything else.
> 
> I can’t wait to be sipping Mai tais on a beach somewhere! I hope your trip works out, I’d never heard of it before but looked it up and it looks amazing!


You’ll be there soon too I hope.


JenJBS said:


> Love the shirt! I'm usually not a fan of floral prints, but that size print on a black background!


Thanks, I quite like these bold floral prints but always on a dark background.


----------



## Katinahat

I failed on use any bag yesterday and today. I walked into work and ran home so had my super lightweight running backpack. Today I have no plans other than a long slow run.

My bag cleaning session might be curtailed by needing to catch up with some paperwork this afternoon but I will treat my new bags at least. We will see.



Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing in shopping their closet and avoiding unnecessary purchases?
> 
> Any surprises so far as you wear bags you may have previously ignored / forgotten? Have you rekindled love for any former favorites? Any bags need to be rehomed?
> 
> What can we as a group do to support you as you shun more buying in favor of loving what you have?


I’m not doing brilliantly with this. I’m rotating well and using what I have at least. However, the January sales have lead me to purchase a couple of new clothes items. I bought a new dress for my cousin’s wedding later in the year instead of using one of the many beautiful dresses I already have. Then the pink Alexa. I am considering rehoming 3/4 bags and an SLG I never use and know I won’t. I want to speak to my DDs first to check they really don’t want them. Don’t want that regret! 

I hope to do better in February but have just been paid and am already stalking a few things online. A pretty smaller card case/wallet for one thing, to go in evening bags. My medium wallet is an oak mulberry tree wallet, which is great for travel as its smaller than my long wallets. It’s got lovely leather and is very classic but not beautiful. I’ve been looking in the Aspinals sale which is so reasonable it’s very tempting (£25 each for coin case and pouch in silver, gold and rose gold).  I have put rose gold and silver in my basket but have paused. But I know in my heart I prefer the mulberry pink SLGs. And @Jereni had amazing Chanel SLGs on another thread! Really classy and beautiful!

What are your thoughts on lots of SLGs. I find switching SLGs regularly far more irritating than switching bags!

Anyway, I really need to save my money for holiday spending cash in the hope we do get there so I’m trying hard! I’m forcing myself away from the internet to run 10k. Good for body, mind and soul!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing in shopping their closet and avoiding unnecessary purchases?
> 
> Any surprises so far as you wear bags you may have previously ignored / forgotten? Have you rekindled love for any former favorites? Any bags need to be rehomed?
> 
> What can we as a group do to support you as you shun more buying in favor of loving what you have?


I got a credit from PoshMark due to a buyer lying about condition in order to get a return. I am trying to use it but nothing is grabbing me. I have no big wants…I am at purse peace, clothes peace, shoe peace. Now I need to rotate through to decide what to keep and rehome the rest.

I have realized I love my Speedy 25. I need to wear my LVs more. They are lightweight and a great size/shape. As I wear it more, the mono and DE patterns feel less and less conspicuous. And women in Paris DO wear LV, regardless of what you may have read. I got sucked into the H rabbit hole and while I may eventually get 1 or 2 more, I may just be an LV girl. Saw the Evie in person in the airport and…nothing. Maybe because it was in chocolate brown? Which is not a brown that moves me.

One other thing I realized while in France… my style is definitely Parisian but for one big difference. I love/need color. Even the “colorful” scarves they wear as an accent tend to be dark neutrals like wine, teal, green, plum. A little red but only on flashier styled women. I know it’s winter but c’mon… While I will never be a pink or purple person, orange, red, blues and greens of all shades, even a little yellow are all going to be a regular part of my daily ensembles. I guess you can take the girl out of the States… I am curious to see how Italians wear color when we go this fall. Maybe my style is Italian and I just don’t know it yet.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I got a credit from PoshMark due to a buyer lying about condition in irder to do a return. I am trying to use it but nothing is grabbing me. I have no big wants…I am at purse peace, clothes peace, shoe peace. Now I need to rotate through to decide what to keep and rehome the rest.
> 
> I have realized I love my Speedy 25. I need to wear my LVs more. They are lightweight and a great size/shape. As I wear it more, the mono and DE patterns feel less and less conspicuous. And women in Paris DO wear LV, regardless of what you may have read. I got sucked into the H rabbit hole and while I may eventually get 1 or 2 more, I may just be an LV girl. Saw the Evie in person in the airport and…nothing. Maybe because it was in chocolate brown? Which is not a brown that moves me.
> 
> One other thing I realized while in France… my style is definitely Parisian but for one big difference. I love/need color. Even the “colorful” scarves they wear as an accent tend to be dark neutrals like wine, teal, green, plum. A little red but only on flashier styled women. I know it’s winter but c’mon… While I will never be a pink or purple person, orange, red, blues and greens of all shades, even a little yellow are all going to be a regular part of my daily ensembles. I guess you can take the girl out of the States… I am curious to see how Italians wear color when we go this fall. Maybe my style is Italian and I just don’t know it yet.


What about something for the new house?


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I failed on use any bag yesterday and today. I walked into work and ran home so had my super lightweight running backpack. Today I have no plans other than a long slow run.
> 
> My bag cleaning session might be curtailed by needing to catch up with some paperwork this afternoon but I will treat my new bags at least. We will see.
> 
> 
> I’m not doing brilliantly with this. I’m rotating well and using what I have at least. However, the January sales have lead me to purchase a couple of new clothes items. I bought a new dress for my cousin’s wedding later in the year instead of using one of the many beautiful dresses I already have. Then the pink Alexa. I am considering rehoming 3/4 bags and an SLG I never use and know I won’t. I want to speak to my DDs first to check they really don’t want them. Don’t want that regret!
> 
> I hope to do better in February but have just been paid and am already stalking a few things online. A pretty smaller card case/wallet for one thing, to go in evening bags. My medium wallet is an oak mulberry tree wallet, which is great for travel as its smaller than my long wallets. It’s got lovely leather and is very classic but not beautiful. I’ve been looking in the Aspinals sale which is so reasonable it’s very tempting (£25 each for coin case and pouch in silver, gold and rose gold).  I have put rose gold and silver in my basket but have paused. But I know in my heart I prefer the mulberry pink SLGs. And @Jereni had amazing Chanel SLGs on another thread! Really classy and beautiful!
> 
> What are your thoughts on lots of SLGs. I find switching SLGs regularly far more irritating than switching bags!
> 
> Anyway, I really need to save my money for holiday spending cash in the hope we do get there so I’m trying hard! I’m forcing myself away from the internet to run 10k. Good for body, mind and soul!


I have a few slgs but not a lot. I don't rotate them often, so for me not worth it.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I’ve decided to move to a much more plant based diet. We tend to eat healthfully but this will still be a big change.
> 
> My biggest hurdle is I really do *NOT* like the taste of grains (including breads, pastas and rice) and I’m not the biggest fan of white potatoes or corn. Yet, I find a lot of vegetarian/ vegan recipes replace the heartiness of meat with these items.
> 
> Any suggestions on types of cuisine (beyond salads) that are full of colorful veggies (yum) and no starchy stuff?



Disclaimer: I'm just catching up with the thread so someone may have already written. 

One of the reasons that vegan or semi-vegan diets mix grains with legumes or other protein-based foods in one meal is because we need the mix of amino acids to give us complete proteins. E.g. peanut butter on wholemeal bread will be a much better metabolised protein meal than just peanut butter, rice with peas etc. 

I'm sure it's possible to make great meals without lots of carbs but just to make you aware of why most non-meat/dairydishes are built around the combos.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5298740
> 
> Wear the bag #4-
> Big ole crane in front of the Eiffel Tower, but yes, I brought her! She really is a great travel bag. Lightweight and n Courcheval and roomy in the 35 size.



Such a beautiful picture (crane and all)  

The perfect Les Toits de Paris shot (I didn't know if you know that scarf, it's by Dimitri Rybaltchenko)   

The reason I wanted a Gold Bolide in the first place was because my aunt always carries one, hers is also Courcheval. Yours is looking very much at home in this shot.


----------



## thebattagirl

I used my Speedy 30 Mini Lin Ebene - haven't used it in so many years.  I love my other speedies but I'm not feeling the love for that one  Although I'm trying to rotate a bag once a week, I used this one for 2 and still no joy.  I think it might be time to rehome her-yikes!  I'm not sure how long I'll wait to do so because I don't want any regrets.  You'd think after years of not using it, it would be a no-brainer but nooooo.

Where I am not doing so well is with SLGs.  I bought 3 already this month and I'm justifying their cost by saying they're less expensive than a bag 



Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing in shopping their closet and avoiding unnecessary purchases?
> 
> Any surprises so far as you wear bags you may have previously ignored / forgotten? Have you rekindled love for any former favorites? Any bags need to be rehomed?
> 
> What can we as a group do to support you as you shun more buying in favor of loving what you have?


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you so much! Honestly, I´m not that good a mum. I´m too old to have a young child and resort to "laisser faire" far too often, treating him an equal and lacking in structure. I made lots of mistakes with my younger 3 who are meanwhile grown up. With this last child of mine I´m often trying to make up for mistakes in the past, probably making more...



My mother wasn't text-book perfect either, far from it, she was very clever but kinda 'bohemian' but I wouldn't have swapped her for any other. You can only do what you can, you're the mother not the teacher or the school system (my brother went partly through the Soviet system). It is designed so that_ all_ children _will_ flourish - whether they like to or not, and of course it's the parents' fault if they don't. I had to study Russian pedagogy for my teacher's training and most seems created to please figures at the top not the children (like university teaching today ). DH grew up West Germany, he had a lot of pressure to excel in academia otherwise goodness forbid he'd end-up at a vocational school like his brother. Interestingly his brother went into the army and became a mechanic, then retrained and became a nurse, then a successful homeopathic doctor and now is Mr. Big Fish in his home town. 

You may find that you have the kind of child that comes into their own when they're at uni or later in life in general. Just having high marks at school means very little in the long run except on this one-track mentality that everyone's in the same race, that only certain universities or careers are worth going to/having etc. School should be part of life, kids should look forward to going and learning new things, not having to be the best in class. IMO, the important thing is he doesn't lose faith in himself or thinks that everyone else in class finds it easy.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Silly moment. I think I mentioned I want to do a small fashion themed Christmas tree in my home office. Well, I bought some ornaments on eBay and am on the hunt for more. I can’t wait to see how the tree turns out this December.
> View attachment 5299340



OMG, I want KL and Ch and I don't even have a Christmas tree


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I passed on the LV bag in order to get the navy trench coat. Not sorry at all! I can leave France without regretting not buying the bag, but I knew I would regret not buying the coat. I wore it out of the store and felt SO GOOD walking around in it. So pulled together, long and slim. And it was as comfortable as if it was made for me. I was complimented on it by the SA at H George V, where I did get a scarf, and did not regret not getting an H bag at all. The jacket I wore to the store and twilly from LV were sent to my hotel, along with a thank you card from the SA (who was a very sweet young lady named Julia) and perfume samples for both DH and me. I felt luxe while at the store AND when I got back to our room, where the package was waiting. The whole experience was like a decadent dessert…absolutely perfect but once was enough. Even the SA who helped me with the scarf at H was so much warmer and relaxed than the ones in Atlanta. They gave me perfume too and a cute little postcard of the store tucked into the ribbon on the box. I am done shopping…heaven knows I have spent enough, but I had the experiences I could have hoped for so I don’t need more.
> 
> Taking a rest for now, but I will post a pic of me in the coat later. The H scarf  is this one…but with a pink sky and blue buildings. I’ll take a pic later. It’s a great Paris scarf, which was exactly what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299767



As someone who just blew £3K on a leather jacket a couple of months ago I can only congratulate you on your decision. We have fabulous bags, serious money spent in looking and feeling our best every day while keeping out the cold is a grown-up's investment.

Congratulations on coat and scarf


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Use the bag: Coach Tabby Top Handle
> View attachment 5299826
> 
> I haven’t been using the bag because the shoulder strap kept detaching. Finally had the bright idea to use a different strap. After using it all weekend with the other strap, I’ve had zero issues. Since the MJ strap seems to have solved the issue & I still like the look & functionality of the bag, I will definitely keep it.



Lovely, classic looking bag


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I find it hard to pass on premier designer vintage deals. My eBay feed is full of bags that are almost perfect for me thst I have resisted. However, it makes me happy not to buy them unless I know they are perfect for me
> thrilled to pass on H trim 1; H vintage croc; gucci top handles that aren’t in perfect condition; same for Roberta di Camerino; Cartier belt bags; chanel exotic boy bags.
> 
> 8 am still kicking myself bc I passed on the perfect, well under retail, H ostrich 30B in the perfect blue gray.
> also unhappy I passed on an over retail, but not egregiously priced, barenia toile 30@B, phw.
> 
> I am happy I passed on a BV cabat small (still too big and unstructured for me)
> I am also happy I passed on a BV knot (too small and too structured for me)
> I am so sad I missed the gunmetal BV cervo hobo posted by another member (perhaps @muchstuff ?)
> 
> I find it much easier and am happy to pass on full retail price premier luxury bags (hermes, chanel, delvaux, Moynat, dior).
> Hermes touch ostrich B30, some other H offers
> chanel CF seasonal with camellias printed on it; chanel 19 ( too slouchy and puffy); chanel boy (too boxy)
> delvaux (Magritte collection: love it but it’s too big and heavy and the buckle would annoy)
> moynat (camo matte alligator rejane, not the right color way and I dislike the rejane)
> dior (I’ve passed on many diors in a variety of sizes, styles, skins, fabrics)
> 
> I am so sad that 8 didn’t know about the Mary katrantzou collaboration with Bulgari to get one.



I passed on an ostrich Bolide a couple of years ago in HG colours - but I was really feeling the whole Covid paranoia, people were losing their jobs, if not their lives, and couldn't function let alone trust myself to make a big decision. 

You _will_ find a Bvlgari x MK one day, and it will be at a fantastic price.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I have a few slgs but not a lot. I don't rotate them often, so for me not worth it.


Yes, I agree. Rotating SLGs is quite a nuisance for some reason. This my wallet collection.


I use the pink Darley mostly as I can’t resist the bright pink colour. The  Continental Oak Tree is the one I use in smaller bags or on holiday but some day I might add something small in a prettier colour - a card case perhaps - for small bags. I don’t use the smaller coach one much. I love the colour but embellishments feel too much now and it looks less good with bags with gold hardware.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> As someone who just blew £3K on a leather jacket a couple of months ago I can only congratulate you on your decision. We have fabulous bags, serious money spent in looking and feeling our best every day while keeping out the cold is a grown-up's investment.
> 
> Congratulations on coat and scarf


Would love to see the leather jacket!


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Do you ever have issues with storage?



Yes! But I like a good game of Tetris, so I find it fun to rearrange my closet from time to time. I store all of my bags in their dust bag, outside of the work bag I’m currently using (I don’t usually swap this out more than once a season). If it’s a matching SLG, or bag charm for a specific bag, then those items are stored in the bag. Otherwise I store SLGs in a drawer in my closet, with my bag charms split between an LV Nice BB and an LV Nice Nano. I loved both of these so much when I saw them in the store and I wanted to display them. It turns out they’re good for storing bag charms!

For those who are familiar with the store, I took the first bonus I received when a new performance management system went into effect and had The Container Store do my closet (it’s a small walk-in). The designer wanted to talk about long hang and short hang, but that closet was designed around my bags first, then my clothes; shoes are kept on shelves above our washer and dryer, as that room leads directly into the garage. While my bags have changed over the years due to purchases and cleaning out, the layout still works for me. I keep in mind what available space I have any time I contemplate a purchase.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Would love to see the leather jacket!



I can't believe I didn't show you all before  

It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> What are your thoughts on lots of SLGs. I find switching SLGs regularly far more irritating than switching bags!


Like @dcooney4, I have very few SLGs.  I don't rotate them often, as it's too much of a hassle for me.  When I first started collecting bags, I began with contemporary bags and SLGs.  I still have the same ones and for now, I am quite content with my few SLGs.  At some point, I would like to add something from the Chanel camellia pattern as I find that one so pretty, but I already have a camellia wallet on chain, so not entirely sure.  Your SLG collection is lovely!
@BowieFan1971, I visited Paris many years ago and wasn't very fashion-aware at that time.  We often hear about Parisian style and I am curious to know if someone can pinpoint/define a few components that define Parisian style.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> What are your thoughts on lots of SLGs. I find switching SLGs regularly far more irritating than switching bags!



I used to think the same way you do, but I’ve started to embrace SLGs more. My bags tend to be neutral (I’m a big Lilly Pulitzer fan in spring/summer, which can be a lot if paired with a printed bag), so I find SLGs a great way to add some color and fun inside my bag without clashing with my clothes.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> @BowieFan1971 ´s gorgeous Paris coat makes me want to share my Paris coat- from a  totally different league...
> 
> Mine is a vintage 25 € ebay purchase I´ve been wearing to Paris in February each time we went. In the first year Mamzelle Swing (the owner of a fab vintage shop in Le Marais) gave me a French lesson on furs and named my coat: Monsieur Renard.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301022
> 
> 
> Here´s DS and me in 2019 enjoying our Eiffel tower ritual- looking at it from afar, chasing pigeons and blowing soap bubbles.



You look like a film star!


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948



This is absolutely stunning! Congratulation!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948


Absolutely adore this jacket!  That lining is magnificent.  I love coats with silk linings in interesting and unique patterns.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948


Oh my goodness this is incredible! I love leather jackets and this is the nicest I’ve seen! Not only is the style wonderful but that lining!!!!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> When I was looking at bags to shop for in Paris, I had a hard time finding medium size bags that were not a tote or a saggy hobo.



The other 'genre' that all brands are doing is the small underarm '00s bag (a la Baguette).

Speaking for myself, I already still own a few of those purchased in the '00s I haven't been using including a Dior Saddle and Gucci Horse-bit Chain, Sonia Rykiel Domino etc etc. It's a very 'feminine' look and I'd have create a whole new 'old' look. Maybe in the Summer I'll dig them out.

I've been using cross-bodies and/or totes 80% of the time so a small-med shoulder bag will be quite a challenge.


----------



## papertiger

poizenisxkandee said:


> Ended up ordering something else on my wishlist today.  It was a really great deal, on my wishlist, and in my favorite color.  I can't think of anything else I want right now and have a closet cleanout weekend planned soon so I think I'm actually good to sit tight for awhile on buying.
> 
> Balenciaga Twiggy in Sapphire
> View attachment 5301167



That colour is everything


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Absolutely adore this jacket!  That lining is magnificent.  I love coats with silk linings in interesting and unique patterns.





Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness this is incredible! I love leather jackets and this is the nicest I’ve seen! Not only is the style wonderful but that lining!!!!




Thanks so much. Can't believe I didn't show you before  

Oddly, I don't feel guilty although I probably should. It took me so long to decide my SA had to order it in from another store and they'd gone up in price twice since I first tried it. I try to focus on that it's better to save elsewhere and really be sure. I can't think of a more perfect uber lux-version Perfecto jacket and will love it forever. I never bought myself a Rick Owens or a Balenciaga Moto jacket all through the craze years even though I was totally admiring of others so this one is _the_ one. 

I have lots of Gucci leather, exotic, suede and hair-calf jackets before, they really are amazing (I can totally recommend since we're only on a mindful bag-diet here).

@Purses & Perfumes the brown version has a totally different silk lining from a different scarf pattern. They did an excellent job, it even has special silk pockets.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948


Stunning!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Thanks so much. Can't believe I didn't show you before
> 
> Oddly, I don't feel guilty although I probably should. It took me so long to decide my SA had to order it in from another store and they'd gone up in price twice since I first tried it. I try to focus on that it's better to save elsewhere and really be sure. I can't think of a more perfect uber lux-version Perfecto jacket and will love it forever. I never bought myself a Rick Owens or a Balenciaga Moto jacket all through the craze years even though I was totally admiring of others so this one is _the_ one.
> 
> I have lots of Gucci leather, exotic, suede and hair-calf jackets before, they really are amazing (I can totally recommend since we're only on a mindful bag-diet here).
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes the brown version has a totally different silk lining from a different scarf pattern. They did an excellent job, it even has special silk pockets.
> 
> View attachment 5304970


It certainly sounds like this jacket was meant for you! 

Ooh, a brown version with a different lining?  I have to see if I can find a picture.  Good to know about the lovely quality of Gucci jackets.  Off to do a little online search and look for pictures of Gucci jackets!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> What about something for the new house?


Maybe…


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> Yes! But I like a good game of Tetris, so I find it fun to rearrange my closet from time to time. I store all of my bags in their dust bag, outside of the work bag I’m currently using (I don’t usually swap this out more than once a season). If it’s a matching SLG, or bag charm for a specific bag, then those items are stored in the bag. Otherwise I store SLGs in a drawer in my closet, with my bag charms split between an LV Nice BB and an LV Nice Nano. I loved both of these so much when I saw them in the store and I wanted to display them. It turns out they’re good for storing bag charms!
> 
> For those who are familiar with the store, I took the first bonus I received when a new performance management system went into effect and had The Container Store do my closet (it’s a small walk-in). The designer wanted to talk about long hang and short hang, but that closet was designed around my bags first, then my clothes; shoes are kept on shelves above our washer and dryer, as that room leads directly into the garage. While my bags have changed over the years due to purchases and cleaning out, the layout still works for me. I keep in mind what available space I have any time I contemplate a purchase.


Your bag storage sounds incredible! I’d love to see it! I dream of walk in storage with Chanel and Hermes bags on the shelves. (AKA the Kardashian’s which the DDs watch!). But life isn’t like that and I love my Mulberry bags!

I had fitted wardrobes installed a few years ago which I love. They were to create shelving for my bag collection,  clothes storage in general and a mirrored make up area. It keeps everything safely behind closed doors but means I can see the when the doors are open especially above the mirrored dressing table section. There isn’t any more space now which shows I need to change to one bag in one out!


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Like @dcooney4, I have very few SLGs.  I don't rotate them often, as it's too much of a hassle for me.  When I first started collecting bags, I began with contemporary bags and SLGs.  I still have the same ones and for now, I am quite content with my few SLGs.  At some point, I would like to add something from the Chanel camellia pattern as I find that one so pretty, but I already have a camellia wallet on chain, so not entirely sure.  Your SLG collection is lovely!
> @BowieFan1971, I visited Paris many years ago and wasn't very fashion-aware at that time.  We often hear about Parisian style and I am curious to know if someone can pinpoint/define a few components that define Parisian style.


Thank you! Interesting to read about how your collection started.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Like @dcooney4, I have very few SLGs.  I don't rotate them often, as it's too much of a hassle for me.  When I first started collecting bags, I began with contemporary bags and SLGs.  I still have the same ones and for now, I am quite content with my few SLGs.  At some point, I would like to add something from the Chanel camellia pattern as I find that one so pretty, but I already have a camellia wallet on chain, so not entirely sure.  Your SLG collection is lovely!
> @BowieFan1971, I visited Paris many years ago and wasn't very fashion-aware at that time.  We often hear about Parisian style and I am curious to know if someone can pinpoint/define a few components that define Parisian style.


Everyone wears their pants short…like 1-2” above the ankle short. Jeans and trousers, mostly slim or straight leg, though a few pair of wide leg trousers. All the better to show the sleek ankle boots favored by both men and women, I guess. Saw some lace up brogues and combat style soles too. Low heels as opposed to flat, even on women in their 60-80’s. Very few in sneakers. Short to very short skirts with opaque tights. Men wear their pants slim to tight, even dress pants…combined with the shortness, they look shrunken. Either a puffer jacket from hip to mid thigh or a long wool coat, generously wrapped long knit scarf. Dark or camel color. Crossbody bag or cloth tote or both. All in neutral colors. Saw a surprising number of fur coats. NO ATHLEISURE! More dressed than average Americans but still a casual, lived in feel. Tailored but not stiff. Pulled together. A few berets, but not many hats in general. Very little color, as I said before…black, grey, navy, some tan. Saw a lot of black and white outfits in store windows. Almost exclusively round glass frames, mostly plastic or tortoiseshell. Hair and makeup undone, to the point of looking like they brushed their hair and teeth, then left the house barefaced. A lot of mid-length hair styles. And they do love and wear their designer bags, but very few looked brand new. Well kept, but not new. A lot of vintage leather bags too. Only 1 Birkin, on a flamboyant man speaking English, obviously from NYC based on the rest of the outfit.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> My mother wasn't text-book perfect either, far from it, she was very clever but kinda 'bohemian' but I wouldn't have swapped her for any other. You can only do what you can, you're the mother not the teacher or the school system (my brother went partly through the Soviet system). It is designed so that_ all_ children _will_ flourish - whether they like to or not, and of course it's the parents' fault if they don't. I had to study Russian pedagogy for my teacher's training and most seems created to please figures at the top not the children (like university teaching today ). DH grew up West Germany, he had a lot of pressure to excel in academia otherwise goodness forbid he'd end-up at a vocational school like his brother. Interestingly his brother went into the army and became a mechanic, then retrained and became a nurse, then a successful homeopathic doctor and now is Mr. Big Fish in his home town.
> 
> You may find that you have the kind of child that comes into their own when they're at uni or later in life in general. Just having high marks at school means very little in the long run except on this one-track mentality that everyone's in the same race, that only certain universities or careers are worth going to/having etc. School should be part of life, kids should look forward to going and learning new things, not having to be the best in class. IMO, the important thing is he doesn't lose faith in himself or thinks that everyone else in class finds it easy.


My son is a perfect example. He didn't do well in school. He was smart but uncooperative. Some of the teachers didn't like him. They thought he was sneaky because he wouldn't make eye contact. He wouldn't make eye contact because he was shy. In 8th grade he won a county wide writing contest but failed English. He failed shop class. It was a struggle getting him through high school. I think it was very stressful for him being surrounded by people. Once he was out of school he flourished. He started his own consulting business and he has been extremely successful. He makes more money than our daughters, who both went to college.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I failed on use any bag yesterday and today. I walked into work and ran home so had my super lightweight running backpack. Today I have no plans other than a long slow run.
> 
> My bag cleaning session might be curtailed by needing to catch up with some paperwork this afternoon but I will treat my new bags at least. We will see.
> 
> 
> I’m not doing brilliantly with this. I’m rotating well and using what I have at least. However, the January sales have lead me to purchase a couple of new clothes items. I bought a new dress for my cousin’s wedding later in the year instead of using one of the many beautiful dresses I already have. Then the pink Alexa. I am considering rehoming 3/4 bags and an SLG I never use and know I won’t. I want to speak to my DDs first to check they really don’t want them. Don’t want that regret!
> 
> I hope to do better in February but have just been paid and am already stalking a few things online. A pretty smaller card case/wallet for one thing, to go in evening bags. My medium wallet is an oak mulberry tree wallet, which is great for travel as its smaller than my long wallets. It’s got lovely leather and is very classic but not beautiful. I’ve been looking in the Aspinals sale which is so reasonable it’s very tempting (£25 each for coin case and pouch in silver, gold and rose gold).  I have put rose gold and silver in my basket but have paused. But I know in my heart I prefer the mulberry pink SLGs. And @Jereni had amazing Chanel SLGs on another thread! Really classy and beautiful!
> 
> What are your thoughts on lots of SLGs. I find switching SLGs regularly far more irritating than switching bags!
> 
> Anyway, I really need to save my money for holiday spending cash in the hope we do get there so I’m trying hard! I’m forcing myself away from the internet to run 10k. Good for body, mind and soul!


I don't switch SLGs regularly. It is so much easier to move all the SLGs en masse when I change bags. When I first started my collection, I tried to get wallets that matched or coordinated with my bags and I would switch when I switched bags. I had fewer bags back then. Over the years, I've downsized the size of wallet I use and changed up my SLG system until I have something that works for me in both big and small bags. Basically it is a set of smaller SLGs that carry my most important and least important items in separate SLGS, so for smaller bags, I can leave out the least important SLGs and still have everything I'm probably going to need for most purposes. I got rid of the matching wallets, which were large full size wallets. I have more SLGs than I need. Every 6 months or so, I switch them out. I do have a few I never use but I can't get rid of them because they are beautiful. These are mostly larger wallets. Some day I might use them. 

My SLGs are a variety of different brands. My coin purse is Chanel, which satisfied my itch to own Chanel. I have a card case from Tiffany because I wanted something in Tiffany blue.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I was looking over last years stats to see which bags I wore. A couple I had forced myself to wear to wear. I spent yesterday reorganizing them. One area felt so crowed and yet other areas were very open. I realized what made it so crowded were two travel bags that really shouldn't be stored with the handbags. One is the huge new art bag/travel bag. I cleaned out room in my art cabinet and put it in there for a grab and go option. The other was a big travel backpack with a travel sleeve. I was going to list it but my friend talked me out of it. She said it is the perfect travel backpack, find more space and keep it. I took it out of its original plastic bag and put it in its nice dust bag I could store it further back in a closet with my nicest bags yet not have to see it every day. This way I am not adding space but using the allotted space differently. Do you ever have issues with storage? I like my bags to be easily grabble and not squashed together and no bag in a bag , with the exception of suitcases.


Storage is always an issue with me. A lot of bags are floppy and hard to keep on shelves. Hanging from straps can put crimps in the straps. I'm too lazy to put them back in the dustbags every time. Sometimes I can't find the right dustbag. When they are in the dustbags, I have trouble finding the bag I want and end up messing up the display while I look through them.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Your bag storage sounds incredible! I’d love to see it! I dream of walk in storage with Chanel and Hermes bags on the shelves. (AKA the Kardashian’s which the DDs watch!). But life isn’t like that and I love my Mulberry bags!



Well, my closet doesn’t look like it belongs to a Kardashian and I’m not the best with photos, but… Here you go! The drawer with all the SLGs (third photo) is the second one from the bottom on the back wall of my closet.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948


It is beautiful.  The quality is so obvious.   You will love it forever.   Congrats.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I couldn’t contain myself any longer. I was literally squealing with excitement when I opened the dust bag. The pink is incredible!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 5301218
> 
> 
> And I couldn’t wait to try it on. I’m an definitely giddy with joy this evening. This was so the right purchase!
> 
> View attachment 5301219



It is beautiful! You must be dancing!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> It is beautiful.  The quality is so obvious.   You will love it forever.   Congrats.



Thanks you so much Cordeliere, and so great to see you here XXX


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> *Gorgeous color!*      Congratulations on your new beauty!



I thought of you when I saw it


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous!!!! What a great shot, and the coat looks perfect on you!!!
> 
> @Katinahat congrats on the Alexa! That color just pops!
> 
> Re: teeny tiny bags, I have tried out the micro bag trend but I only really like it when (a) it’s like another accessory in addition to a larger hand carry bag, or (b) when I’m wearing a blazer or jacket and can put my phone in my pocket.
> 
> I’ve never carried much - flat card case, keys, phone, and now of course mask. So a big bag isn’t required, though generally I tend to like the scale of medium bags on me the best.
> 
> I suspect different folks think of small / medium differently too… For me, I consider my Valextra to be a medium bag but it’s classed as ‘mini’ by them.
> View attachment 5301529
> 
> 
> Something like a Coach Willis 18 would be ‘small’
> View attachment 5301530
> 
> 
> The Coach Swinger or a Chanel WOC would be ‘mini’
> View attachment 5301531
> 
> 
> And then - micro would be anything that doesn’t hold a phone.



These are all such gorgeous bags. I don't have a single Valextra but I consider myself a fan nonetheless.

It's funny what some brands consider a 'mini' or a 'micro'. For me I would at least expect a mini-bag to function on a date-night but a micro is an 'extra' bag.

Gucci have produced BTHs in Med, Small and Mini. I tried the mini and I looked ridiculous. I'd like the Small so I have a different size but I'm saving for the Med (if they have any left) because at the end of the day I'm refusing to stick my phone or keys in my pocket when I'm actually carrying a bag.


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> I thought of you when I saw it


----------



## Jereni

papertiger said:


> The other 'genre' that all brands are doing is the small underarm 'ops bag (a la Baguette).



Yes omg I feel like these bags are everywhere right now. And this variation too, which I think of as the ‘slightly hobo’.





papertiger said:


> These are all such gorgeous bags. I didn't have a single Valextra but I consider myself a fan nonetheless.
> 
> It's funny what some brands consider a 'mini' or a 'micro'. For me I would at least expect a mini-bag to function on a date-night but I a micro is an 'extra' bag.
> 
> Gucci have produced BTHs in Med, Small and Mini. I tried the mini and I looked ridiculous. I'd like the Small so I have a different size but I'm saving for the Med (if they have any left) because at the end of the day I'm refusing to stick my phone or keys in my pocket when I'm actually carrying a bag.



Thanks! Yeah same, while I sometimes love a mini or micro bag, usually they look a little too small on my frame.


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> How long before your birthday can you buy something, and still call it an early birthday present for yourself?
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> View attachment 5301719



Please tell your 'friend' she can buy whenever BUT only once in the year


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Yes omg I feel like these bags are everywhere right now. And this variation too, which I think of as the ‘slightly hobo’.
> View attachment 5305174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah same, while I sometimes love a mini or micro bag, usually they look a little too small on my frame.



Exactly. That's a dead ringer for my Gucci Bamboo-ring Half-moon hobo 2005(?) I think @880 has a similar one too(?) I thought I was the bees knees prancing around with it at vintage fairs and 'hanging out'   I still have the bag but I'm not sure I can successfully do the attitude without irony.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Use the bag challenge:
> 
> Bayswater Tote in Sea Blue. I got her from DH for valentines in 2020 just before Covid hit. Used a lot before lockdown and then very little in 2021. First carry of 2022. Brilliant big work and shopping bag similar to a Neverfull. Quite light for leather, and carries over one shoulder very comfortably.
> 
> View attachment 5301872
> 
> 
> Again I need to review after my walking commute home later. I’m not sure about shoulder carrying for an hour’s walk.
> 
> Now at 10 bags carried this month.



Bravo   Let's hear it for this Sea Blue bag's first voyage of '22


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I was looking over last years stats to see which bags I wore. A couple I had forced myself to wear to wear. I spent yesterday reorganizing them. One area felt so crowed and yet other areas were very open. I realized what made it so crowded were two travel bags that really shouldn't be stored with the handbags. One is the huge new art bag/travel bag. I cleaned out room in my art cabinet and put it in there for a grab and go option. The other was a big travel backpack with a travel sleeve. I was going to list it but my friend talked me out of it. She said it is the perfect travel backpack, find more space and keep it. I took it out of its original plastic bag and put it in its nice dust bag I could store it further back in a closet with my nicest bags yet not have to see it every day. This way I am not adding space but using the allotted space differently. *Do you ever have issues with storage?* I like my bags to be easily grabble and not squashed together and no bag in a bag , with the exception of suitcases.


I used to have issues with storage in my closet, my bureau, and my bag shelves… but then I figured out that there was a reason for this. I had too much stuff. (Duh.)

I've been using some of my pandemic downtime to clear space in all three storage spaces, and I'm much happier. Like you, I prefer to be able to just grab a bag, fill it with whatever needs to come with me (very little, these days!) and go. As for my closet and bureau, it's a lot easier to put together outfits now that I can actually *see* my clothes!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I don't switch SLGs regularly. It is so much easier to move all the SLGs en masse when I change bags. When I first started my collection, I tried to get wallets that matched or coordinated with my bags and I would switch when I switched bags. I had fewer bags back then. Over the years, I've downsized the size of wallet I use and changed up my SLG system until I have something that works for me in both big and small bags. Basically it is a set of smaller SLGs that carry my most important and least important items in separate SLGS, so for smaller bags, I can leave out the least important SLGs and still have everything I'm probably going to need for most purposes. I got rid of the matching wallets, which were large full size wallets. I have more SLGs than I need. Every 6 months or so, I switch them out. I do have a few I never use but I can't get rid of them because they are beautiful. These are mostly larger wallets. Some day I might use them.
> 
> My SLGs are a variety of different brands. My coin purse is Chanel, which satisfied my itch to own Chanel. I have a card case from Tiffany because I wanted something in Tiffany blue.



+1… while I enjoy rotating my handbag every day, I found I couldn’t do anything near the same with SLGs. So I tend to live in one for awhile and then switch, at least in terms of my card cases.

I have 5 or 6 card holders I rotate between, and then two o-cases of different sizes which hold different things and are brought along as needed. At this point I am trying to keep myself from really adding too many more SLGs.


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Please tell your 'friend' she can buy whenever BUT only once in the year



Great answer!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> My mother wasn't text-book perfect either, far from it, she was very clever but kinda 'bohemian' but I wouldn't have swapped her for any other. You can only do what you can, you're the mother not the teacher or the school system (my brother went partly through the Soviet system). It is designed so that_ all_ children _will_ flourish - whether they like to or not, and of course it's the parents' fault if they don't. I had to study Russian pedagogy for my teacher's training and most seems created to please figures at the top not the children (like university teaching today ). DH grew up West Germany, he had a lot of pressure to excel in academia otherwise goodness forbid he'd end-up at a vocational school like his brother. Interestingly his brother went into the army and became a mechanic, then retrained and became a nurse, then a successful homeopathic doctor and now is Mr. Big Fish in his home town.
> 
> You may find that you have the kind of child that comes into their own when they're at uni or later in life in general. Just having high marks at school means very little in the long run except on this one-track mentality that everyone's in the same race, that only certain universities or careers are worth going to/having etc. School should be part of life, kids should look forward to going and learning new things, not having to be the best in class. IMO, the important thing is he doesn't lose faith in himself or thinks that everyone else in class finds it easy.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948


OMG… that lining!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I don't switch SLGs regularly. It is so much easier to move all the SLGs en masse when I change bags. When I first started my collection, I tried to get wallets that matched or coordinated with my bags and I would switch when I switched bags. I had fewer bags back then. Over the years, I've downsized the size of wallet I use and changed up my SLG system until I have something that works for me in both big and small bags. Basically it is a set of smaller SLGs that carry my most important and least important items in separate SLGS, so for smaller bags, I can leave out the least important SLGs and still have everything I'm probably going to need for most purposes. I got rid of the matching wallets, which were large full size wallets. I have more SLGs than I need. Every 6 months or so, I switch them out. I do have a few I never use but I can't get rid of them because they are beautiful. These are mostly larger wallets. Some day I might use them.
> 
> My SLGs are a variety of different brands. My coin purse is Chanel, which satisfied my itch to own Chanel. I have a card case from Tiffany because I wanted something in Tiffany blue.


This is me too!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Use the bag: Gucci Ophidia tote
> View attachment 5303146



Classic!!!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Received my Go Forth Goods bag that I ordered and counted in December. I adore the color I chose. I love the quality of these bags. I had gotten rid of a deep water PLG to make room for this one as the color will work better for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303365



That leather looks amazing. 

Love these 'cloudy' blue-grey bags. I have a Gucci in Aviazione blue and it makes me so happy - even if it is a cloudy day by the sea


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Christofle said:


> 364 days in advance


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here’s a pic of the H scarf…I miss Paris already.
> View attachment 5304202
> View attachment 5304203



Lovely! We are scarf sisters


----------



## ElainePG

Use the bag challenge:

This is my Mulberry Blenheim, purchased in 2014 from the (sadly, closed years ago) San Francisco Mulberry Boutique. 

It's confusing, because Mulberry has a number of styles called "Blenheim." I think I may be the only person who owns this particular one!

I haven't carried it in two years. I loved taking it out today, because Mr. PG and I were going on a long bay walk, and I needed a bag that would have space for my gloves and a scarf. Also, the outside front pocket (with the postman's lock) is placed just right for holding my phone, since I like to take photos when we walk by the bay.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> That leather looks amazing.
> 
> Love these 'cloudy' blue-grey bags. I have a Gucci in Aviazione blue and it makes me so happy - even if it is a cloudy day by the sea


Nothing wrong with cloudy days by the sea!

Or, as we have here, foggy days by the bay!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thinking talking of travels. My family and I are due to go to Tenerife in 3 weeks time for half term. It’s a trip twice rescheduled already. I don’t dare get my hopes up yet. We can only go if none of us tests positive before then. With my DDs and I at school every day until then and the amount of Covid amongst the children there it’s just going to be luck that gets us there. Part of the joy of a holiday is looking forward to it and planning which clothing and bags to take. I usually try on, make lists and pack loads in advance but I don’t dare even hope yet. Goodness knows, I need the joy of looking forward to it but I just don’t want to tempt fate!
> 
> My Loewe basket bag will have to stay in the cupboard for now. Here it is on the last foreign holiday I went on in 2019!
> View attachment 5304404



I hope you get to go on your lovely holiday. I have been thinking about a wonderful holiday DH and I had on Gran Canaria - we did nothing for 14 days, it was great.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948


Love this jacket! So fabulous! I am so happy you got it!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Use the bag challenge:
> 
> This is my Mulberry Blenheim, purchased in 2014 from the (sadly, closed years ago) San Francisco Mulberry Boutique.
> 
> It's confusing, because Mulberry has a number of styles called "Blenheim." I think I may be the only person who owns this particular one!
> 
> I haven't carried it in two years. I loved taking it out today, because Mr. PG and I were going on a long bay walk, and I needed a bag that would have space for my gloves and a scarf. Also, the outside front pocket (with the postman's lock) is placed just right for holding my phone, since I like to take photos when we walk by the bay.
> 
> View attachment 5305195



Cool and practical bag. 

The names thing is really funny. On TPF we get pedantic, but I think some brands make up things as they go along. Gucci has thousands of styles of bag under the name 'Broadway' - basically it's just code for 'evening bag' (which is translated into the same code inside the bags too).


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing in shopping their closet and avoiding unnecessary purchases?
> 
> Any surprises so far as you wear bags you may have previously ignored / forgotten? Have you rekindled love for any former favorites? Any bags need to be rehomed?
> 
> What can we as a group do to support you as you shun more buying in favor of loving what you have?



After reading through this thread my resolve has been bolstered, everyone's doing better than me.


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> This is absolutely stunning! Congratulation!!!





dcooney4 said:


> Stunning!





880 said:


> Love this jacket! So fabulous! I am so happy you got it!



Thank you, you are all too too sweet 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> It certainly sounds like this jacket was meant for you!
> 
> Ooh, a brown version with a different lining?  I have to see if I can find a picture.  Good to know about the lovely quality of Gucci jackets.  Off to do a little online search and look for pictures of Gucci jackets!



There's only one chestnut brown (and one black) showing in Europe right now (not sure where you are) and I had it bookmarked although it's not showing on the site the usual way. This brown it It 42 and the code style is ‎659239 XN336 2050. The black will be the same apart from the end (and then 1000). On the brown, the zips are also mixed colours (a design feature not a fault) but less noticeable. The silk scarf on the chestnut is more an archive 'Flora'. I'd get it too but I want the BTH which is around the same money.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Everyone wears their pants short…like 1-2” above the ankle short. Jeans and trousers, mostly slim or straight leg, though a few pair of wide leg trousers. All the better to show the sleek ankle boots favored by both men and women, I guess. Saw some lace up brogues and combat style soles too. Low heels as opposed to flat, even on women in their 60-80’s. Very few in sneakers. Short to very short skirts with opaque tights. Men wear their pants slim to tight, even dress pants…combined with the shortness, they look shrunken. Either a puffer jacket from hip to mid thigh or a long wool coat, generously wrapped long knit scarf. Dark or camel color. Crossbody bag or cloth tote or both. All in neutral colors. Saw a surprising number of fur coats. NO ATHLEISURE! More dressed than average Americans but still a casual, lived in feel. Tailored but not stiff. Pulled together. A few berets, but not many hats in general. Very little color, as I said before…black, grey, navy, some tan. Saw a lot of black and white outfits in store windows. Almost exclusively round glass frames, mostly plastic or tortoiseshell. Hair and makeup undone, to the point of looking like they brushed their hair and teeth, then left the house barefaced. A lot of mid-length hair styles. And they do love and wear their designer bags, but very few looked brand new. Well kept, but not new. A lot of vintage leather bags too. Only 1 Birkin, on a flamboyant man speaking English, obviously from NYC based on the rest of the outfit.


Excellent observations!  Sounds like the cropped pant style is still going strong.  Slim or straight leg pants give the silhouette a sleek look, so that plus the ability to show ankle boots might be the reason you mostly saw those styles I guess.  Interesting about the color or lack thereof.  I wonder if one would see more colors in spring and summer?  As for the designer bags, it ties in with everything I have heard about people buying designer bags for the long term, and being thoughtful about purchases.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> My son is a perfect example. He didn't do well in school. He was smart but uncooperative. Some of the teachers didn't like him. They thought he was sneaky because he wouldn't make eye contact. He wouldn't make eye contact because he was shy. In 8th grade he won a county wide writing contest but failed English. He failed shop class. It was a struggle getting him through high school. I think it was very stressful for him being surrounded by people. Once he was out of school he flourished. He started his own consulting business and he has been extremely successful. He makes more money than our daughters, who both went to college.



For sure, you can never tell. 

Some of my teachers liked me very much and were amazingly encouraging and others called me 'artistic' which was code for 'not good enough'. I say let the disbelievers eat dirt  

I really like the new term we use for those who learn in a different way. We don't say 'students with learning difficulties' any more, we say 'those with learning differences'. So much better because it's true - as your son has proven.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Everyone wears their pants short…like 1-2” above the ankle short. Jeans and trousers, mostly slim or straight leg, though a few pair of wide leg trousers. All the better to show the sleek ankle boots favored by both men and women, I guess. Saw some lace up brogues and combat style soles too. Low heels as opposed to flat, even on women in their 60-80’s. Very few in sneakers. Short to very short skirts with opaque tights. Men wear their pants slim to tight, even dress pants…combined with the shortness, they look shrunken. Either a puffer jacket from hip to mid thigh or a long wool coat, generously wrapped long knit scarf. Dark or camel color. Crossbody bag or cloth tote or both. All in neutral colors. Saw a surprising number of fur coats. NO ATHLEISURE! More dressed than average Americans but still a casual, lived in feel. Tailored but not stiff. Pulled together. A few berets, but not many hats in general. Very little color, as I said before…black, grey, navy, some tan. Saw a lot of black and white outfits in store windows. Almost exclusively round glass frames, mostly plastic or tortoiseshell. Hair and makeup undone, to the point of looking like they brushed their hair and teeth, then left the house barefaced. A lot of mid-length hair styles. And they do love and wear their designer bags, but very few looked brand new. Well kept, but not new. A lot of vintage leather bags too. Only 1 Birkin, on a flamboyant man speaking English, obviously from NYC based on the rest of the outfit.


Thanks for the detailed report  Your NYC man lol. IMO urban sartorial trends sound similar to Milan and UES NYC for the last twenty years ; a bit as long as DH has worn his pants on the short trim side, but now he’s added slim wool or cord cargos (it’s _still_ a reaction against the 1990s Armani flowing pant).  Men wearing tight jeans also sounds very Roman where I saw it paired  with dress shoes (not a good look IMO). When I was last in London, years ago, I remembered women as wearing a lot of make up (maybe thats changed since lol). . . I was mainly bare faced. And, some of us never stopped wearing fur (I usually wear vinatge or from family) when its very cold. It’s only my observation that many wear a big scarf (NY to Paris),  but a beret is mainly popularized by the stereotypical American in Paris


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Thank you, you are all too too sweet
> 
> 
> 
> There's only one chestnut brown (and one black) showing in Europe right now (not sure where you are) and I had it bookmarked although it's not showing on the site the usual way. This brown it It 42 and the code style is ‎659239 XN336 2050. The black will be the same apart from the end (and then 1000). On the brown, the zips are also mixed colours (a design feature not a fault) but less noticeable. The silk scarf on the chestnut is more an archive 'Flora'. I'd get it too but I want the BTH which is around the same money.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305206


This is such a beautiful brown!  I think I might like the lining on your black one a little bit more but it's hard to tell until one actually sees the entire pattern.   I'm in the US, and a quick search did not show availability, but maybe my search criteria was not specific enough. 
I have it on my wish list to add a few high quality luxe pieces of outerwear once I have reached my ideal weight, which is about 10 pounds less than where I am at currently.  Thinking about some classic "forever" pieces.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This is such a beautiful brown!  I think I might like the lining on your black one a little bit more but it's hard to tell until one actually sees the entire pattern.   I'm in the US, and a quick search did not show availability, but maybe my search criteria was not specific enough.
> I have it on my wish list to add a few high quality luxe pieces of outerwear once I have reached my ideal weight, which is about 10 pounds less than where I am at currently.  Thinking about some classic "forever" pieces.


This may seem pessimistic, JMO, but  I find it best to shop for outerwear when I am a bit heavier than the ideal. But, that’s usually bc I maintain ideal weight for like two minutes, and then spend the rest of the time gazing longingly at whatever piece I bought when I was there


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> That leather looks amazing.
> 
> Love these 'cloudy' blue-grey bags. I have a Gucci in Aviazione blue and it makes me so happy - even if it is a cloudy day by the sea


Thank you! I have already gave her a spin yesterday. I am really loving this Leather and color.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here’s a pic of the H scarf…I miss Paris already.
> View attachment 5304202
> View attachment 5304203



You look lovely, my friend! Great pick.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Use the bag challenge:
> 
> This is my Mulberry Blenheim, purchased in 2014 from the (sadly, closed years ago) San Francisco Mulberry Boutique.
> 
> It's confusing, because Mulberry has a number of styles called "Blenheim." I think I may be the only person who owns this particular one!
> 
> I haven't carried it in two years. I loved taking it out today, because Mr. PG and I were going on a long bay walk, and I needed a bag that would have space for my gloves and a scarf. Also, the outside front pocket (with the postman's lock) is placed just right for holding my phone, since I like to take photos when we walk by the bay.
> 
> View attachment 5305195


That is really lovely.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> Thinking talking of travels. My family and I are due to go to Tenerife in 3 weeks time for half term. It’s a trip twice rescheduled already. I don’t dare get my hopes up yet. We can only go if none of us tests positive before then. With my DDs and I at school every day until then and the amount of Covid amongst the children there it’s just going to be luck that gets us there. Part of the joy of a holiday is looking forward to it and planning which clothing and bags to take. I usually try on, make lists and pack loads in advance but I don’t dare even hope yet. Goodness knows, I need the joy of looking forward to it but I just don’t want to tempt fate!
> 
> My Loewe basket bag will have to stay in the cupboard for now. Here it is on the last foreign holiday I went on in 2019!
> View attachment 5304404


Here's hoping that you and your family are able to go. After the year that you have had, it sounds like a much needed oasis/treat. 

And I have total bag envy with that Loewe basket tote. It's been on my list for a while....


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> Well, my closet doesn’t look like it belongs to a Kardashian and I’m not the best with photos, but… Here you go! The drawer with all the SLGs (third photo) is the second one from the bottom on the back wall of my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305108
> View attachment 5305109
> View attachment 5305110


Wow, great you had this made for you. Looks really great for keeping all your things tidy and where you can see them. Lots of SLGs.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing in shopping their closet and avoiding unnecessary purchases?
> 
> Any surprises so far as you wear bags you may have previously ignored / forgotten? Have you rekindled love for any former favorites? Any bags need to be rehomed?
> 
> What can we as a group do to support you as you shun more buying in favor of loving what you have?



Not going anywhere but the supermarket means I haven´t worn any of my bags except for the DKNY I´m using as my every day bag at the moment. But at least I haven´t been on the bag hunt at all. No urge, no wanting...  my latest bag purchases (from December 21) sit untouched, but on display so I do admire them every day.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> I failed on use any bag yesterday and today. I walked into work and ran home so had my super lightweight running backpack. Today I have no plans other than a long slow run.
> 
> My bag cleaning session might be curtailed by needing to catch up with some paperwork this afternoon but I will treat my new bags at least. We will see.
> 
> 
> I’m not doing brilliantly with this. I’m rotating well and using what I have at least. However, the January sales have lead me to purchase a couple of new clothes items. I bought a new dress for my cousin’s wedding later in the year instead of using one of the many beautiful dresses I already have. Then the pink Alexa. I am considering rehoming 3/4 bags and an SLG I never use and know I won’t. I want to speak to my DDs first to check they really don’t want them. Don’t want that regret!
> 
> I hope to do better in February but have just been paid and am already stalking a few things online. A pretty smaller card case/wallet for one thing, to go in evening bags. My medium wallet is an oak mulberry tree wallet, which is great for travel as its smaller than my long wallets. It’s got lovely leather and is very classic but not beautiful. I’ve been looking in the Aspinals sale which is so reasonable it’s very tempting (£25 each for coin case and pouch in silver, gold and rose gold).  I have put rose gold and silver in my basket but have paused. But I know in my heart I prefer the mulberry pink SLGs. And @Jereni had amazing Chanel SLGs on another thread! Really classy and beautiful!
> 
> What are your thoughts on lots of SLGs. I find switching SLGs regularly far more irritating than switching bags!
> 
> Anyway, I really need to save my money for holiday spending cash in the hope we do get there so I’m trying hard! I’m forcing myself away from the internet to run 10k. Good for body, mind and soul!


I rotate SLGs frequently. I like my SLGs to go with my bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing in shopping their closet and avoiding unnecessary purchases?
> 
> Any surprises so far as you wear bags you may have previously ignored / forgotten? Have you rekindled love for any former favorites? Any bags need to be rehomed?
> 
> What can we as a group do to support you as you shun more buying in favor of loving what you have?



I have had some surprises, but many of the bags that I have been thinking about rehoming for a while are still the ones I wish to rehome. This is a good thing, because it means I really am OK with letting them go. The "surprises" include bags that I still love but no longer really need. They are either replicas of bags or are of a similar style of bag that I wear more frequently. I'm also noticing that my preferences have changed a bit. I love hobos, but I find that really unstructured, slouchy ones are difficult for me to use in terms of finding stuff, and they also don't always work with my current wardrobe. I'm REALLY trying to cull back on bags that I don't need. the exception for me are dress/event bags. I love having a fun bag for an evening out, even if I only wear it 2 times a year. 

I have rekindled my love for my Balenciaga City bags. I haven't worn them in about a year because I haven't needed larger bags (they are really not that large, but they feel large given what I have been wearing). I pulled one out a few weeks back and loved how much it was able to carry. I could fit my scarf and gloves, masks, and my usual suspects, and it is such a light bag to carry as well. 

My total number of bags that I wish to rehome is 13. I hereby call on all of my purse friends on this thread to hold me accountable for reselling or gifting 13 bags this year. That number does not include SLGs. I have at least 3 long wallets that need new homes.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I hope you get to go on your lovely holiday. I have been thinking about a wonderful holiday DH and I had on Gran Canaria - we did nothing for 14 days, it was great.


Thanks so much! I’ve not been to Gran Canaria but Tenerife several times and we love it. 


Kimbashop said:


> Here's hoping that you and your family are able to go. After the year that you have had, it sounds like a much needed oasis/treat.
> 
> And I have total bag envy with that Loewe basket tote. It's been on my list for a while....


So true! Thanks for seeing how much it means to me.

I’m glad you like the Loewe basket. I love it! I highly recommend looking at it  somewhere you can see them not online if you ever decide to get one.  They are all handmade so unique and can be quite different to each other.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> My mother wasn't text-book perfect either, far from it, she was very clever but kinda 'bohemian' but I wouldn't have swapped her for any other. You can only do what you can, you're the mother not the teacher or the school system (my brother went partly through the Soviet system). It is designed so that_ all_ children _will_ flourish - whether they like to or not, and of course it's the parents' fault if they don't. I had to study Russian pedagogy for my teacher's training and most seems created to please figures at the top not the children (like university teaching today ). DH grew up West Germany, he had a lot of pressure to excel in academia otherwise goodness forbid he'd end-up at a vocational school like his brother. Interestingly his brother went into the army and became a mechanic, then retrained and became a nurse, then a successful homeopathic doctor and now is Mr. Big Fish in his home town.
> 
> You may find that you have the kind of child that comes into their own when they're at uni or later in life in general. Just having high marks at school means very little in the long run except on this one-track mentality that everyone's in the same race, that only certain universities or careers are worth going to/having etc. School should be part of life, kids should look forward to going and learning new things, not having to be the best in class. IMO, the important thing is he doesn't lose faith in himself or thinks that everyone else in class finds it easy.



He definitely belongs to the kind of children that need time to find out what they want and where life will take them, actually he says: "I´m a child, I do not want to decide what kind of school is best for me now. I want to have more time. I don´t want to be asked what job I´d like to do. That´s all in the future." 
To me this sounds right. When the time comes he´ll know! 
Until then it´s survive the school system, not drown, not lose faith in himself, not lose happiness...
To my great relief the awful German test is behind him and he passed with a C. Yippeeh! 
So now we are enjoying a week-end full of sleep and screen time for him and sewing for me. Sunday night is early enough to think about the homework due on Monday...


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> You look like a film star!



Thank-you so much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948



WOW! It´s beautiful, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Everyone wears their pants short…like 1-2” above the ankle short. Jeans and trousers, mostly slim or straight leg, though a few pair of wide leg trousers. All the better to show the sleek ankle boots favored by both men and women, I guess. Saw some lace up brogues and combat style soles too. Low heels as opposed to flat, even on women in their 60-80’s. Very few in sneakers. Short to very short skirts with opaque tights. Men wear their pants slim to tight, even dress pants…combined with the shortness, they look shrunken. Either a puffer jacket from hip to mid thigh or a long wool coat, generously wrapped long knit scarf. Dark or camel color. Crossbody bag or cloth tote or both. All in neutral colors. Saw a surprising number of fur coats. NO ATHLEISURE! More dressed than average Americans but still a casual, lived in feel. Tailored but not stiff. Pulled together. A few berets, but not many hats in general. Very little color, as I said before…black, grey, navy, some tan. Saw a lot of black and white outfits in store windows. Almost exclusively round glass frames, mostly plastic or tortoiseshell. Hair and makeup undone, to the point of looking like they brushed their hair and teeth, then left the house barefaced. A lot of mid-length hair styles. And they do love and wear their designer bags, but very few looked brand new. Well kept, but not new. A lot of vintage leather bags too. Only 1 Birkin, on a flamboyant man speaking English, obviously from NYC based on the rest of the outfit.


Really interesting observations. Definitely noticed similar in Paris and Rome in the past - generally everyone is slightly smarter than in the UK. Interesting observations re make up.

I like this length trouser. I wear them for work with ankle boots in winter and little heeled pumps in summer.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> This may seem pessimistic, JMO, but  I find it best to shop for outerwear when I am a bit heavier than the ideal. But, that’s usually bc I maintain ideal weight for like two minutes, and then spend the rest of the time gazing longingly at whatever piece I bought when I was there


This is a good point!  And with coats, it might be okay to go with a slightly larger size to accommodate for layering bulkier knits and sweaters.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> My son is a perfect example. He didn't do well in school. He was smart but uncooperative. Some of the teachers didn't like him. They thought he was sneaky because he wouldn't make eye contact. He wouldn't make eye contact because he was shy. In 8th grade he won a county wide writing contest but failed English. He failed shop class. It was a struggle getting him through high school. I think it was very stressful for him being surrounded by people. Once he was out of school he flourished. He started his own consulting business and he has been extremely successful. He makes more money than our daughters, who both went to college.



This sounds so familiar- DS is stressed out by having to be with too many people and some teachers think he is disrespectful, because he avoids eye contact or hides his work... He can´t stand the "cringe" coming from teachers.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> It is beautiful! You must be dancing!


Thank you. So excited to wear it tomorrow.


papertiger said:


> Bravo   Let's hear it for this Sea Blue bag's first voyage of '22


Thanks! It’s coming to work next week again.


Jereni said:


> +1… while I enjoy rotating my handbag every day, I found I couldn’t do anything near the same with SLGs. So I tend to live in one for awhile and then switch, at least in terms of my card cases.
> 
> I have 5 or 6 card holders I rotate between, and then two o-cases of different sizes which hold different things and are brought along as needed. At this point I am trying to keep myself from really adding too many more SLGs.


I don’t have any card holders and I’m very tempted by the Aspinals sale!


ElainePG said:


> Use the bag challenge:
> 
> This is my Mulberry Blenheim, purchased in 2014 from the (sadly, closed years ago) San Francisco Mulberry Boutique.
> 
> It's confusing, because Mulberry has a number of styles called "Blenheim." I think I may be the only person who owns this particular one!
> 
> I haven't carried it in two years. I loved taking it out today, because Mr. PG and I were going on a long bay walk, and I needed a bag that would have space for my gloves and a scarf. Also, the outside front pocket (with the postman's lock) is placed just right for holding my phone, since I like to take photos when we walk by the bay.
> 
> View attachment 5305195


Well you know how much I’m adoring this bag. It’s quite like a Mulberry Willow but with the chain which makes it much more usable. Sound really useful and looks beautiful. Love it. Love most bags with the postman’s lock!


baghabitz34 said:


> I rotate SLGs frequently. I like my SLGs to go with my bag.


Well done !  I might need to work on this!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> What are your thoughts on lots of SLGs. I find switching SLGs regularly far more irritating than switching bags!


I don´t change my wallet and pouches at all. I´m at total wallet peace with the zip around long Karenina wallet. Before changing the wallet because it´s too big for a bag I change the bag! 
I have a few other wallets hiding in my wardrobe, but nothing as beautiful as the Karenina.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Thanks for the detailed report  Your NYC man lol. IMO urban sartorial trends sound similar to Milan and UES NYC for the last twenty years ; a bit as long as DH has worn his pants on the short trim side, but now he’s added slim wool or cord cargos (it’s _still_ a reaction against the 1990s Armani flowing pant).  Men wearing tight jeans also sounds very Roman where I saw it paired  with dress shoes (not a good look IMO). When I was last in London, years ago, I remembered women as wearing a lot of make up (maybe thats changed since lol). . . I was mainly bare faced. And, some of us never stopped wearing fur (I usually wear vinatge or from family) when its very cold. IMO, a beret in Paris is mainly popularized by the stereotypical American in Paris, but, IDK



Fur is not being frown upon in Paris. I never had any problems with the fur collar on my coat or even a full fox with head and paws...  Vintage fur coats are sold at much higher prices there - both, decent ones and "dirty" ones- than here in Germany where you can get a halfway decent one on ebay for mainly much less than 50€ and I´ve bought several in need of cleaning up and repairs for as little as 10€ at flea markets. 
Only very few people wear hats. But I had so many lovely comments every time I dared to wear one of my vintage or me made vintage looking hats. I think as long as your personal style is conclusive you are fine.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> He definitely belongs to the kind of children that need time to find out what they want and where life will take them, actually he says: "I´m a child, I do not want to decide what kind of school is best for me now. I want to have more time. I don´t want to be asked what job I´d like to do. That´s all in the future."
> To me this sounds right. When the time comes he´ll know!
> Until then it´s survive the school system, not drown, not lose faith in himself, not lose happiness...
> To my great relief the awful German test is behind him and he passed with a C. Yippeeh!
> So now we are enjoying a week-end full of sleep and screen time for him and sewing for me. Sunday night is early enough to think about the homework due on Monday...



You have such a well grounded kid! and you are an amazing mom! Enjoy your weekend! Hugs

i love going to look at hats in London, @Locke & Co. I bought one decades ago that I love. But, I wear a functional hat for warmth in NYC. DH laughs bc I rotate collapsible fur shearling ones with ear flaps. my favorites are black and forest green, and he calls them teddy bear hats). i bought them on sale a few years back and they are indestructible in rain and snow. 

i see older fur coats (from designer to vintage and in between) all around my neighborhood when it’s cold. But, last fall, my Dior SA told me when I texted him that PETA was just demonstrating and they had to lock the doors.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Re wearing my nice things...  today I´m fuming. I wore my rose gold sneakers to the supermarket and they got scratched from having to hold the heavy shopping cart with my foot so it doesn´t "escape" on the uneven parking lot while loading the car... I guess it´s my fate to always look a bit scruffy.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> You have such a well grounded kid! and you are an amazing mom! Enjoy your weekend! Hugs



Thank-you!


----------



## dramaprincess713

I just posted this in the Massaccesi thread, so apologies for the double post, but I’d appreciate all the opinions I can get.

So, returning the KMM bag was definitely the right decision and must have sprinkled some bag fairy dust my way, because I managed to snag the fringe bucket bag I wanted but didn’t think I could ever get this morning! This is the bag:



However, I also recently placed a Massaccesi order for a Minerva Midi in Rust Handmade Vacchetta with fringe added to the flap. Essentially this bag but no grommets and in a different color and leather:


So now I’m trying to decide if I still go with fringe on the Minerva Midi now that I have the fringe bucket bag I wanted also coming to me? Or do I reach out to Marco and ask him not to add the fringe if he hasn’t started production yet (obviously if he has, it’s a moot point). I’m torn as I really do like the look of the Minerva Midi with fringe, but I don’t know if it’s overkill to own two bags with fringe. And, not that I have any plans to sell the Minerva, but if I ever needed to, I imagine it would be much easier to sell without fringe. On the other hand, they are pretty different style bags and will be different colors so maybe two fringe bags is ok? I do feel like the rust color (kind of a dark reddish brown) lends itself to a fringe vibe.

I tend to gravitate towards bags with, what size consider, interesting elements- studs, prints, specific color or colorblocking, etc. I’m a bit picky in what I like within these elements, but it’s definitely often a draw for me with bags. Just to give an example of this, bags I love are the Louboutin Paloma in black with the leopard print and studs on the sides, Coach Rogue 36 in Western Whiplash, Valentino Rockstud tote (the version with the studs only along the top), or the Alexander Wang Rocco with iridescent studs. So, in that vein, keeping the fringe on the Minerva makes sense and fits in with what I am usually drawn too. But I also do worry that maybe one fringe bag is good enough for my collection and satisfies my fringe desire. Do I really want two fringe bags? Will I use both fringe bags? I honestly don’t know. But then, a part of me wonders if I’ll find the Minerva boring without fringe because while it’s a style I’ve been interested in, aesthetically, I haven’t been quite sure how I feel about it and don’t know I could say I truly liked the aesthetics until I saw the fringe version.

Any thoughts/words or wisdom?


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> This is a good point!  And with coats, it might be okay to go with a slightly larger size to accommodate for layering bulkier knits and sweaters.



I guess there's 2 different looks with a moto jackets and it depends on the look you want to go for. I went bigger with this one and don't regret it. Kind of '80s post-punk or '50s bad girl, not the early glam '70s rock look.  Like you say, you can wear jumpers under (I wore a cashmere sweater dress last week under). In the Summer I can put it on my shoulders over an evening or cocktail dress and really show off the lining. 

I have a few skin-tight 'bum-freezer' leather jackets, including a very sexy bright red Versace. Tight arms, tight body and really cut in at the waist at the back.  So it also depends on the actual cut, and this one seems more 'unisex' like the original Perfecto.


----------



## 880

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, in that vein, keeping the fringe on the Minerva makes sense and fits in with what I am usually drawn too. But I also do worry that maybe one fringe bag is good enough for my collection and satisfies my fringe desire. Do I really want two fringe bags? Will I use both fringe bags? I honestly don’t know. But then, a part of me wonders if I’ll find the Minerva boring without fringe


Live large! Go with the fringe on both. Then use both. It’s like your boho side in two different bags. I love fringe. I have a fringe bag, a fringe skirt, a fringe vest. . . Sometimes I wear them all together lol. In all seriousness, the two bags are not just different colors. They also give off different vibes. The black one is chic from black turtleneck and tailored pants to jeans and moto jacket and beyond. the tan fringe is cuddly, for winter think big gauge knit pull over and light wash denim and shearling Birkenstocks or in the summer with a boho maxi dress In a floral or white covered by a denim jacket. Or on the beach wearing a gauzy white beach cover. The hardware also gives both bags a totally different character.

So long as you love them both to pieces, why not

PS I would consider asking for a second longer crossbody strap on the black bag, but i crossbody everything

@cowgirlsboots, not scruffy, but patina ed


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> I just posted this in the Massaccesi thread, so apologies for the double post, but I’d appreciate all the opinions I can get.
> 
> So, returning the KMM bag was definitely the right decision and must have sprinkled some bag fairy dust my way, because I managed to snag the fringe bucket bag I wanted but didn’t think I could ever get this morning! This is the bag:
> View attachment 5305367
> 
> 
> However, I also recently placed a Massaccesi order for a Minerva Midi in Rust Handmade Vacchetta with fringe added to the flap. Essentially this bag but no grommets and in a different color and leather:
> View attachment 5305371
> 
> So now I’m trying to decide if I still go with fringe on the Minerva Midi now that I have the fringe bucket bag I wanted also coming to me? Or do I reach out to Marco and ask him not to add the fringe if he hasn’t started production yet (obviously if he has, it’s a moot point). I’m torn as I really do like the look of the Minerva Midi with fringe, but I don’t know if it’s overkill to own two bags with fringe. And, not that I have any plans to sell the Minerva, but if I ever needed to, I imagine it would be much easier to sell without fringe. On the other hand, they are pretty different style bags and will be different colors so maybe two fringe bags is ok? I do feel like the rust color (kind of a dark reddish brown) lends itself to a fringe vibe.
> 
> I tend to gravitate towards bags with, what size consider, interesting elements- studs, prints, specific color or colorblocking, etc. I’m a bit picky in what I like within these elements, but it’s definitely often a draw for me with bags. Just to give an example of this, bags I love are the Louboutin Paloma in black with the leopard print and studs on the sides, Coach Rogue 36 in Western Whiplash, Valentino Rockstud tote (the version with the studs only along the top), or the Alexander Wang Rocco with iridescent studs. So, in that vein, keeping the fringe on the Minerva makes sense and fits in with what I am usually drawn too. But I also do worry that maybe one fringe bag is good enough for my collection and satisfies my fringe desire. Do I really want two fringe bags? Will I use both fringe bags? I honestly don’t know. But then, a part of me wonders if I’ll find the Minerva boring without fringe because while it’s a style I’ve been interested in, aesthetically, I haven’t been quite sure how I feel about it and don’t know I could say I truly liked the aesthetics until I saw the fringe version.
> 
> Any thoughts/words or wisdom?



Quite simply, since I think you have both these bags on the way. Try them both on with typical everyday wear and see what works best. 

I'm loving the movement fringes and straps give, and it's really on-trend this Summer, but to me, A) you don't need both and B) what's the fringe look you're going for? I think the first bag is more Western and country and the second more urban (even minus grommets) maybe because it's basically a messenger and the 'fringes' are more incidental.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> You have such a well grounded kid! and you are an amazing mom! Enjoy your weekend! Hugs
> 
> i love going to look at hats in London, @Locke & Co. I bought one decades ago that I love. But, I wear a functional hat for warmth in NYC. DH laughs bc I rotate collapsible fur shearling ones with ear flaps. my favorites are black and forest green, and he calls them teddy bear hats). i bought them on sale a few years back and they are indestructible in rain and snow.
> 
> i see older fur coats (from designer to vintage and in between) all around my neighborhood when it’s cold. But, last fall, my Dior SA told me when I texted him that PETA was just demonstrating and they had to lock the doors.



IMO nothing is nicer to keep you warm on a cold day than real fur (it´s really cold indoors atm and I´m wearing the 1€ 60ies grandma blonde lucca lamb coat -that has seen much better days- my boy and I use as a blanket or housecoat) ...  mine is all old- from family or bought preloved. I have no moral problem at all with wearing fur that´s my age or even older. The animals won´t be resurrected when it´s thrown into the trash- in contrary! I think still wearing their fur is paying them respect. 

Hats are a passion of mine, mostly the small late 40ies and 50ies styles. I have a few true vintage ones and lots I made myself using ugly newer hats for material. Making a hat with my own hands is very meditative and relaxing.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I guess there's 2 different looks with a moto jackets and it depends on the look you want to go for. I went bigger with this one and don't regret it. Kind of '80s post-punk or '50s bad girl, not the early glam '70s rock look.  Like you say, you can wear jumpers under (I wore a cashmere sweater dress last week under). In the Summer I can put it on my shoulders over an evening or cocktail dress and really show off the lining.
> 
> I have a few skin-tight 'bum-freezer' leather jackets, including a very sexy bright red Versace. Tight arms, tight body and really cut in at the waist at the back.  So it also depends on the actual cut, and this one seems more 'unisex' like the original Perfecto.


OMG “bright red Versace”! Must see that too. 

I have a Michael Kors black leather jacket with gold zips in the softest leather. It’s a medium as they didn’t have a small so big on me. My other leather jackets are good high street and a bit tighter which I prefer. However, where I live it needs to cope with layers for seasons too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I guess there's 2 different looks with a moto jackets and it depends on the look you want to go for. I went bigger with this one and don't regret it. Kind of '80s post-punk or '50s bad girl, not the early glam '70s rock look.  Like you say, you can wear jumpers under (I wore a cashmere sweater dress last week under). In the Summer I can put it on my shoulders over an evening or cocktail dress and really show off the lining.
> 
> I have a few skin-tight 'bum-freezer' leather jackets, including a very sexy bright red Versace. Tight arms, tight body and really cut in at the waist at the back.  So it also depends on the actual cut, and this one seems more 'unisex' like the original Perfecto.


For a "tough" leather jacket I usually go for men´s actual biker jackets, for tight fitting childrens´sizes are great. I have a few I can barely wiggle into, sleeves only going over the elbow. They are great to wear with dresses. 
Old sentimental photos from travelling days for illustration...


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I just posted this in the Massaccesi thread, so apologies for the double post, but I’d appreciate all the opinions I can get.
> 
> So, returning the KMM bag was definitely the right decision and must have sprinkled some bag fairy dust my way, because I managed to snag the fringe bucket bag I wanted but didn’t think I could ever get this morning! This is the bag:
> View attachment 5305367
> 
> 
> However, I also recently placed a Massaccesi order for a Minerva Midi in Rust Handmade Vacchetta with fringe added to the flap. Essentially this bag but no grommets and in a different color and leather:
> View attachment 5305371
> 
> So now I’m trying to decide if I still go with fringe on the Minerva Midi now that I have the fringe bucket bag I wanted also coming to me? Or do I reach out to Marco and ask him not to add the fringe if he hasn’t started production yet (obviously if he has, it’s a moot point). I’m torn as I really do like the look of the Minerva Midi with fringe, but I don’t know if it’s overkill to own two bags with fringe. And, not that I have any plans to sell the Minerva, but if I ever needed to, I imagine it would be much easier to sell without fringe. On the other hand, they are pretty different style bags and will be different colors so maybe two fringe bags is ok? I do feel like the rust color (kind of a dark reddish brown) lends itself to a fringe vibe.
> 
> I tend to gravitate towards bags with, what size consider, interesting elements- studs, prints, specific color or colorblocking, etc. I’m a bit picky in what I like within these elements, but it’s definitely often a draw for me with bags. Just to give an example of this, bags I love are the Louboutin Paloma in black with the leopard print and studs on the sides, Coach Rogue 36 in Western Whiplash, Valentino Rockstud tote (the version with the studs only along the top), or the Alexander Wang Rocco with iridescent studs. So, in that vein, keeping the fringe on the Minerva makes sense and fits in with what I am usually drawn too. But I also do worry that maybe one fringe bag is good enough for my collection and satisfies my fringe desire. Do I really want two fringe bags? Will I use both fringe bags? I honestly don’t know. But then, a part of me wonders if I’ll find the Minerva boring without fringe because while it’s a style I’ve been interested in, aesthetically, I haven’t been quite sure how I feel about it and don’t know I could say I truly liked the aesthetics until I saw the fringe version.
> 
> Any thoughts/words or wisdom?


The bucket bag!!! I love the style and colour. So thrilled for you!

I’m not sure it matters as long as you’d use them both, have the space and funds. I have repeats of two Mulberry bag styles in different colours. I still see the purpose in those choices for me. It sounds like these bags are both true to your style and you’ll enjoy carrying them! I don’t think it matters they both have fringing. They are quite different.


----------



## dramaprincess713

880 said:


> Live large! Go with the fringe on both. Then use both. It’s like your boho side in two different bags. I love fringe. I have a fringe bag, a fringe skirt, a fringe vest. . .


I’m picky about fringe, but when I find one I like, I really like it! I never feel like I can do full boho, but I do like the boho style. Maybe that’s why I’m drawn to fringe-a bit of boho without going full on, so maybe fringe on both is OK!



papertiger said:


> Quite simply, since I think you have both these bags on the way. Try them both on with typical everyday wear and see what works best.
> 
> I'm loving the movement fringes and straps give, and it's really on-trend this Summer, but to me, A) you don't need both and B) what's the fringe look you're going for? I think the first bag is more Western and country and the second more urban (even minus grommets) maybe because it's basically a messenger and the 'fringes' are more incidental.


Neither one is really returnable so if one doesn’t work, I’d need to sell, which I hate doing. I’m pretty set on the first. I love it so I only foresee myself selling it if it REALLY didn’t work for some reason. I think you’re right that they give off different looks, and I haven’t really though about what fringe look I’m going for. Maybe both for different occasions? Definitely something to think more about!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> IMO nothing is nicer to keep you warm on a cold day than real fur (it´s really cold indoors atm and I´m wearing the 1€ 60ies grandma blonde lucca lamb coat -that has seen much better days- my boy and I use as a blanket or housecoat) ...  mine is all old- from family or bought preloved. I have no moral problem at all with wearing fur that´s my age or even older. The animals won´t be resurrected when it´s thrown into the trash- in contrary! I think still wearing their fur is paying them respect.
> 
> Hats are a passion of mine, mostly the small late 40ies and 50ies styles. I have a few true vintage ones and lots I made myself using ugly newer hats for material. Making a hat with my own hands is very meditative and relaxing.


I need to get with this. My mother has a wardrobe full of my grandmother’s old fur coats which were almost certainly her mother’s. That’s old! It’s sad that no one uses them but we all feel uncomfortable in fur.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> OMG “bright red Versace”! Must see that too.
> 
> I have a Michael Kors black leather jacket with gold zips in the softest leather. It’s a medium as they didn’t have a small so big on me. My other leather jackets are good high street and a bit tighter which I prefer. However, where I live it needs to cope with layers for seasons too!



Black with gold zips sounds so stunning! That MK sounds totally delicious. I think we need a picture 

I don't know if I have a pic of the V. I'd have to find IRL, it's with my Summer wardrobe.

I also have a _very_ sexy cut black PATENT (sorry to shout but it does so...) leather jacket with deep wine-red lining from a company called Blakes that used to be in Covent Garden. They just had the one shop selling leather, shearling and fur, and they interpreted all the latest trends by designers. They weren't that much cheaper but enough (I was still at uni).

I also have a much loved and worn turquoise that's gives off a totally different vibe even though it's the same style.  You can see the style has a really big collar and a zip at the back that can make it even tighter at the waist. When I took this pic the jacket was already 13 years old. This is over a CSGM - it's not my dinner


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> The bucket bag!!! I love the style and colour. So thrilled for you!
> 
> I’m not sure it matters as long as you’d use them both, have the space and funds. I have repeats of two Mulberry bag styles in different colours. I still see the purpose in those choices for me. It sounds like these bags are both true to your style and you’ll enjoy carrying them! I don’t think it matters they both have fringing. They are quite different.


That is a great point! I didn’t think about it in regards to having the same bag in different colors or sizes. I have the Coach Rogue in three different sizes and colors/embellishments, two Coach Dinkys in different colors/embellishments, the LV Neverfull in two different sizes/prints, and several different bags with studding of some sort. I guess having two different style bags with fringe isn’t all that different!


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> This may seem pessimistic, JMO, but  I find it best to shop for outerwear when I am a bit heavier than the ideal. But, that’s usually bc I maintain ideal weight for like two minutes, and then spend the rest of the time gazing longingly at whatever piece I bought when I was there


I have two or three coats in my closet I haven't worn in a few years because they are just a bit too tight. I might be able to wear them with thin layers but when I'm cold and actually need a coat, I usually wear bulky sweaters. I've been gazing longingly at them.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> For a "tough" leather jacket I usually go for men´s actual biker jackets, for tight fitting childrens´sizes are great. I have a few I can barely wiggle into, sleeves only going over the elbow. They are great to wear with dresses.
> Old sentimental photos from travelling days for illustration...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305404
> View attachment 5305406



Looking so cool here. Did you do the artwork on the reverse of the matching jackets yourself? 

I agree. I got rid of an original Perfecto (1970s not '50s) because DH nagged me to get rid of things as well as some other killer jackets. Sometimes I don't think DH has a heart


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> This sounds so familiar- DS is stressed out by having to be with too many people and some teachers think he is disrespectful, because he avoids eye contact or hides his work... He can´t stand the "cringe" coming from teachers.


This breaks my heart for him.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Black with gold zips sounds so stunning! That MK sounds totally delicious. I think we need a picture
> 
> I don't know if I have a pic of the V. I'd have to find IRL, it's with my Summer wardrobe.
> 
> I also have a _very_ sexy cut black PATENT (sorry to shout but it does so...) leather jacket with deep wine-red lining from a company called Blakes that used to be in Covent Garden. They just had the one shop selling leather, shearling and fur, and they interpreted all the latest trends by designers. They weren't that much cheaper but enough (I was still at uni).
> 
> I also have a much loved and worn turquoise that's gives off a totally different vibe even though it's the same style.  You can see the style has a really big collar and a zip at the back that can make it even tighter at the waist. When I took this pic the jacket was already 13 years old. This is over a CSGM - it's not my dinner
> 
> View attachment 5305405


I love this. Perfect for spring with a big circle skirt.. waiting on the patent pic


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Black with gold zips sounds so stunning! That MK sounds totally delicious. I think we need a picture
> 
> I don't know if I have a pic of the V. I'd have to find IRL, it's with my Summer wardrobe.
> 
> I also have a _very_ sexy cut black PATENT (sorry to shout but it does so...) leather jacket with deep wine-red lining from a company called Blakes that used to be in Covent Garden. They just had the one shop selling leather, shearling and fur, and they interpreted all the latest trends by designers. They weren't that much cheaper but enough (I was still at uni).
> 
> I also have a much loved and worn turquoise that's gives off a totally different vibe even though it's the same style.  You can see the style has a really big collar and a zip at the back that can make it even tighter at the waist. When I took this pic the jacket was already 13 years old. This is over a CSGM - it's not my dinner
> 
> View attachment 5305405


You have a lot of mighty fine leather jackets. I don’t have a good picture of the MK but here’s a sneak peak with my Lily I took a while ago. I’ll get a better picture another time.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> You have a lot of mighty fine leather jackets. I don’t have a good picture of the MK but here’s a sneak peak with my Lily I took a while ago. I’ll get a better picture another time.
> View attachment 5305423


Very pretty combo! I love the color on your jacket.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I need to get with this. My mother has a wardrobe full of my grandmother’s old fur coats which were almost certainly her mother’s. That’s old! It’s sad that no one uses them but we all feel uncomfortable in fur.



That´s all due to PC...  and I´m immune to being told fur is bad. Old fur I mean. I wouldn´t buy any new as there´s enough old to keep the whole world in fur for ages.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Looking so cool here. Did you do the artwork on the reverse of the matching jackets yourself?
> 
> I agree. I got rid of an original Perfecto (1970s not '50s) because DH nagged me to get rid of things as well as some other killer jackets. Sometimes I don't think DH has a heart



Thanks! Yes, I painted the jackets for a pram event. We showed the green prams- DS pushed the dolls version and I pushed the full size. 

Never get rid of a leather jacket! Luckily DH won´t ever ask me to. He loves vintage leather jackets and coats himself and has a fine collection- unfortunately even the ones that are too small for him are still too big for me.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> I guess there's 2 different looks with a moto jackets and it depends on the look you want to go for. I went bigger with this one and don't regret it. Kind of '80s post-punk or '50s bad girl, not the early glam '70s rock look.  Like you say, you can wear jumpers under (I wore a cashmere sweater dress last week under). In the Summer I can put it on my shoulders over an evening or cocktail dress and really show off the lining.
> 
> I have a few skin-tight 'bum-freezer' leather jackets, including a very sexy bright red Versace. Tight arms, tight body and really cut in at the waist at the back.  So it also depends on the actual cut, and this one seems more 'unisex' like the original Perfecto.


Very true, you make a good point about the two different looks with moto jackets.   I actually like both looks, but I think you made an excellent choice going bigger with this one, and that would have been my preference with this jacket too.  I really like the idea of putting it on your shoulders to show off that lining.  It deserves to be seen! 

I love your turquoise jacket and how you've styled it!   Some great styling inspiration here!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> You have a lot of mighty fine leather jackets. I don’t have a good picture of the MK but here’s a sneak peak with my Lily I took a while ago. I’ll get a better picture another time.
> View attachment 5305423



It's simply too chic! 

That's a very posh, up-town leather jacket


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thanks! Yes, I painted the jackets for a pram event. We showed the green prams- DS pushed the dolls version and I pushed the full size.
> 
> Never get rid of a leather jacket! Luckily DH won´t ever ask me to. He loves vintage leather jackets and coats himself and has a fine collection- unfortunately even the ones that are too small for him are still too big for me.



I know, the regrets...

But don't worry I get him back. I steel his vintage brown velvet Saint Laurent pour Homme suit (prob. early 80s) and wear the jacket when he's away


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> For a "tough" leather jacket I usually go for men´s actual biker jackets, for tight fitting childrens´sizes are great. I have a few I can barely wiggle into, sleeves only going over the elbow. They are great to wear with dresses.
> Old sentimental photos from travelling days for illustration...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305404
> View attachment 5305406


I have a tight moto jacket in burgundy, quite old.  I have to see if I can find it and wear it over a dress.  Love the pictures and seeing them makes me quite nostalgic for the relaxed freedom and travel of pre-covid days.


Katinahat said:


> You have a lot of mighty fine leather jackets. I don’t have a good picture of the MK but here’s a sneak peak with my Lily I took a while ago. I’ll get a better picture another time.
> View attachment 5305423


The leather on the jacket looks buttery soft!  And I have always loved the Mulberry Lily.  I had one in my cart in a very pretty shade of pink maybe last month.  I talked myself out of it since the color was so close to my Diorama.  The Lily is such a classic bag!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I love this. Perfect for spring with a big circle skirt.. *waiting on the patent pic *



I don't have a pic, but at least I know where to find it


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I know, the regrets...
> 
> But don't worry I get him back. I steel his vintage brown velvet Saint Laurent pour Homme suit (prob. early 80s) and wear the jacket when he's away



That suits sounds stunning! Please share photos once you get a chance to wear it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Thanks for the detailed report  Your NYC man lol. IMO urban sartorial trends sound similar to Milan and UES NYC for the last twenty years ; a bit as long as DH has worn his pants on the short trim side, but now he’s added slim wool or cord cargos (it’s _still_ a reaction against the 1990s Armani flowing pant).  Men wearing tight jeans also sounds very Roman where I saw it paired  with dress shoes (not a good look IMO). When I was last in London, years ago, I remembered women as wearing a lot of make up (maybe thats changed since lol). . . I was mainly bare faced. And, some of us never stopped wearing fur (I usually wear vinatge or from family) when its very cold. It’s only my observation that many wear a big scarf (NY to Paris),  but a beret is mainly popularized by the stereotypical American in Paris


Short tight wool dress pants on men….not a good look. They looked uncomfortable! And I really don’t need to know if a guy at work is a “leftie” or “rightie”


----------



## BowieFan1971

dramaprincess713 said:


> I just posted this in the Massaccesi thread, so apologies for the double post, but I’d appreciate all the opinions I can get.
> 
> So, returning the KMM bag was definitely the right decision and must have sprinkled some bag fairy dust my way, because I managed to snag the fringe bucket bag I wanted but didn’t think I could ever get this morning! This is the bag:
> View attachment 5305367
> 
> 
> However, I also recently placed a Massaccesi order for a Minerva Midi in Rust Handmade Vacchetta with fringe added to the flap. Essentially this bag but no grommets and in a different color and leather:
> View attachment 5305371
> 
> So now I’m trying to decide if I still go with fringe on the Minerva Midi now that I have the fringe bucket bag I wanted also coming to me? Or do I reach out to Marco and ask him not to add the fringe if he hasn’t started production yet (obviously if he has, it’s a moot point). I’m torn as I really do like the look of the Minerva Midi with fringe, but I don’t know if it’s overkill to own two bags with fringe. And, not that I have any plans to sell the Minerva, but if I ever needed to, I imagine it would be much easier to sell without fringe. On the other hand, they are pretty different style bags and will be different colors so maybe two fringe bags is ok? I do feel like the rust color (kind of a dark reddish brown) lends itself to a fringe vibe.
> 
> I tend to gravitate towards bags with, what size consider, interesting elements- studs, prints, specific color or colorblocking, etc. I’m a bit picky in what I like within these elements, but it’s definitely often a draw for me with bags. Just to give an example of this, bags I love are the Louboutin Paloma in black with the leopard print and studs on the sides, Coach Rogue 36 in Western Whiplash, Valentino Rockstud tote (the version with the studs only along the top), or the Alexander Wang Rocco with iridescent studs. So, in that vein, keeping the fringe on the Minerva makes sense and fits in with what I am usually drawn too. But I also do worry that maybe one fringe bag is good enough for my collection and satisfies my fringe desire. Do I really want two fringe bags? Will I use both fringe bags? I honestly don’t know. But then, a part of me wonders if I’ll find the Minerva boring without fringe because while it’s a style I’ve been interested in, aesthetically, I haven’t been quite sure how I feel about it and don’t know I could say I truly liked the aesthetics until I saw the fringe version.
> 
> Any thoughts/words or wisdom?


I wouldn’t worry about the two fringe bags if you love them, but with them both being a shade of brown, it may be overlap. I like the bucket one better, if you had to choose.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DME said:


> Well, my closet doesn’t look like it belongs to a Kardashian and I’m not the best with photos, but… Here you go! The drawer with all the SLGs (third photo) is the second one from the bottom on the back wall of my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305108
> View attachment 5305109
> View attachment 5305110


Beautiful, well-organized closet!  I love how everything looks so neat and spacious, and the SLG drawer is perfectly organized!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s all due to PC...  and I´m immune to being told fur is bad. Old fur I mean. I wouldn´t buy any new as there´s enough old to keep the whole world in fur for ages.


My opinion is that there are places where fur is practical because it gets so cold. But vintage, please…more animals don’t need to die simply for a pelt. It is unnecessary and kind of barbaric.


----------



## dramaprincess713

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wouldn’t worry about the two fringe bags if you love them, but with them both being a shade of brown, it may be overlap. I like the bucket one better, if you had to choose.


I thought about that-they are different browns, but both in what I would consider the same color family. There was a lovely suggestion about whipstitching in the Massaccesi thread, which I really like, so I think I will reach out to Marco to see if he can do whipstiching along the flap and front of bag instead of fringe.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Wow, great you had this made for you. Looks really great for keeping all your things tidy and where you can see them. Lots of SLGs.



Thank you so much! It was really fun to design and I love how it turned out.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> My opinion is that there are places where fur is practical because it gets so cold. But vintage, please…more animals don’t need to die simply for a pelt. It is unnecessary and kind of barbaric.



For furs and exotic items I will only purchase what has already been created. I won't support companies in continuing unethical practices.


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> Re wearing my nice things...  today I´m fuming. I wore my rose gold sneakers to the supermarket and they got scratched from having to hold the heavy shopping cart with my foot so it doesn´t "escape" on the uneven parking lot while loading the car... I guess it´s my fate to always look a bit scruffy.



I find that whenever I wear my silk Eileen Fisher tunic I always attract oil stains... sooo infuriating!


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful, well-organized closet!  I love how everything looks so neat and spacious, and the SLG drawer is perfectly organized!



Thank you so much! I put a lot of time and effort into that closet and it’s still one of my favorite places in our house.

ETA: I love inspiration photos, so if anyone else wants to share, I would love to see closet photos!


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not going anywhere but the supermarket means I haven´t worn any of my bags except for the DKNY I´m using as my every day bag at the moment. But at least I haven´t been on the bag hunt at all. No urge, no wanting...  my latest bag purchases (from December 21) sit untouched, but on display so I do admire them every day.


I’m trying my best to rotate bags as I run mundane errands.  It’s not as easy as I would have thought. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Re wearing my nice things...  today I´m fuming. I wore my rose gold sneakers to the supermarket and they got scratched from having to hold the heavy shopping cart with my foot so it doesn´t "escape" on the uneven parking lot while loading the car... I guess it´s my fate to always look a bit scruffy.


Oh no!  There are tons of sneaker lovers who have tricks to keep their shoes looking perfect. Try checking out some of those websites / forums for a solution. 





BowieFan1971 said:


> My opinion is that there are places where fur is practical because it gets so cold. But vintage, please…more animals don’t need to die simply for a pelt. It is unnecessary and kind of barbaric.


I don’t see how fur is worse than killing animals for leather for bags, shoes, etc. Or for food since we don’t _have_ to eat animal protein.

I absolutely can respect the overall moral conundrum of killing animals for our use but don’t get the cherry picking.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948


Spectacular! Congratulations on your new jacket - the silk scarf lining is gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m trying my best to rotate bags as I run mundane errands.  It’s not as easy as I would have thought.
> Oh no!  There are tons of sneaker lovers who have tricks to keep their shoes looking perfect. Try checking out some of those websites / forums for a solution. I don’t see how fur is worse than killing animals for leather for bags, shoes, etc. Or for food since we don’t _have_ to eat animal protein.
> 
> I absolutely can respect the overall moral conundrum of killing animals for our use but don’t get the cherry picking.


Most leather used for bags and shoes is a byproduct of meat production. As long as people eat meat, these animals will be raised for that purpose. If people didn't eat meat, very few people would raise them so they wouldn't exist at all.

Some animals are killed for exotic skins and furs, without the meat being used as well. I think people tend to feel more outrage when they perceive these animals to be wild rather than domesticated. Many furs come from animals raised specifically for their skin.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m trying my best to rotate bags as I run mundane errands.  It’s not as easy as I would have thought.
> Oh no!  There are tons of sneaker lovers who have tricks to keep their shoes looking perfect. Try checking out some of those websites / forums for a solution. I don’t see how fur is worse than killing animals for leather for bags, shoes, etc. Or for food since we don’t _have_ to eat animal protein.
> 
> I absolutely can respect the overall moral conundrum of killing animals for our use but don’t get the cherry picking.





whateve said:


> Most leather used for bags and shoes is a byproduct of meat production. As long as people eat meat, these animals will be raised for that purpose. If people didn't eat meat, very few people would raise them so they wouldn't exist at all.
> 
> Some animals are killed for exotic skins and furs, without the meat being used as well. I think people tend to feel more outrage when they perceive these animals to be wild rather than domesticated. Many furs come from animals raised specifically for their skin.


I believe many wild exotic animals were hunted to near extinction with mass slaughter and horrible practices such as being skinned alive.

I’m no vegetarian and clearly love leather but ethical farming and treatment of animals is essential. Sustainability is such a buzz word these days but most reputable leather manufacturing mentions their standards.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> Very pretty combo! I love the color on your jacket.





papertiger said:


> It's simply too chic!
> 
> That's a very posh, up-town leather jacket





Purses & Perfumes said:


> The leather on the jacket looks buttery soft!  And I have always loved the Mulberry Lily.  I had one in my cart in a very pretty shade of pink maybe last month.  I talked myself out of it since the color was so close to my Diorama.  The Lily is such a classic bag!


Thanks so much! I was drawn to it because of the soft leather, gold zips and slightly different style. It was love at first having tried on many biker jackets that looked terrible when I was heavier. I have not actually worn it for ages. I got so slim last year it hung off me. Just tried it on again now and it fits ok.


I bought myself a new smaller leather jacket for my birthday from Jigsaw. More a classic biker style with silver hardware. It was the end of April and just as I was coming out of the worst phase of dealing with my past. I was still off work but had a lovely birthday with gifts from the few friends and my two bosses who knew what I was going through. DH took me shopping and bought me an eternity ring. I bought the jacket. Then we went out to dinner with the family wearing my new jacket. Lockdown had only just lifted in time.

New jacket on my birthday:


Now I’ve put some weight back on I have both options. I’m keeping them both as I’m sure one of the DDs will borrow them! I have clothes in so many sizes! I’m a pear so my top is always one size smaller. I dropped 3 dress sizes but I’m back up by 1 now. Some things are a bit tight but wearable I can wear the middle size again and some of the things like this jacket. It’s irritating when you something and can’t get into it.


----------



## Katinahat

Oh, and @Purses & Perfumes . The Lily is a lovely bag that I can highly recommend. That black has silver hardware so looks better with my new jacket.

Was it the bright Mulberry pink of my mini Alexa. I’ve seen that Lily in the boutique and it’s gorgeous. But good to pause because of your Diorama!


----------



## papertiger

Before you all ask, I'll post the black patent tomorrow, here are some of my other leather moto jackets I actually have pics of
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Some you've seen before I'm sure.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thanks so much! I was drawn to it because of the soft leather, gold zips and slightly different style. It was love at first having tried on many biker jackets that looked terrible when I was heavier. I have not actually worn it for ages. I got so slim last year it hung off me. Just tried it on again now and it fits ok.
> View attachment 5305716
> 
> I bought myself a new smaller leather jacket for my birthday from Jigsaw. More a classic biker style with silver hardware. It was the end of April and just as I was coming out of the worst phase of dealing with my past. I was still off work but had a lovely birthday with gifts from the few friends and my two bosses who knew what I was going through. DH took me shopping and bought me an eternity ring. I bought the jacket. Then we went out to dinner with the family wearing my new jacket. Lockdown had only just lifted in time.
> 
> New jacket on my birthday:
> View attachment 5305715
> 
> Now I’ve put some weight back on I have both options. I’m keeping them both as I’m sure one of the DDs will borrow them! I have clothes in so many sizes! I’m a pear so my top is always one size smaller. I dropped 3 dress sizes but I’m back up by 1 now. Some things are a bit tight but wearable I can wear the middle size again and some of the things like this jacket. It’s irritating when you something and can’t get into it.



That's so nice of your DH. 

Congratulations. You look absolutely wonderful in both. 

It's good to have a more everyday one, you won't have to worry so much about the MK.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Spectacular! Congratulations on your new jacket - the silk scarf lining is gorgeous!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m trying my best to rotate bags as I run mundane errands.  It’s not as easy as I would have thought.
> Oh no!  There are tons of sneaker lovers who have tricks to keep their shoes looking perfect. Try checking out some of those websites / forums for a solution. I don’t see how fur is worse than killing animals for leather for bags, shoes, etc. Or for food since we don’t _have_ to eat animal protein.
> 
> I absolutely can respect the overall moral conundrum of killing animals for our use but don’t get the cherry picking.


The animals we kill for fur are not also used for other things. Cows, pigs, sheep…they are used for multiple purposes and we use the whole animal. So there is a difference. Ever seen mink or sable meat on a grocery shelf?

I am also not a fan of exotic bags either. And maybe if they got vegan substitutes that weren’t vinyl (plastic) and wore half as well as leather, especially for shoes, I would stop buying leather.

As far as food production, the protein chains in animal products are not the same as plant protein. And not everyone can eat soy, like me. Meat is a natural food source for humans, though not to the degree we eat it in the American diet. And I do care about how my good is raised- for example, I find the whole process of veal creation/farming to be so repellent that I refuse to eat it.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> You have a lot of mighty fine leather jackets. I don’t have a good picture of the MK but here’s a sneak peak with my Lily I took a while ago. I’ll get a better picture another time.
> View attachment 5305423


MK made some beautiful leather jackets. I have one too that is buttery soft.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> MK made some beautiful leather jackets. I have one too that is buttery soft.



I also have one and it’s probably about 10 years old now, if not older. It’s light brown with gold hardware. Very buttery and has held up quite well. MK does a lot of collarless styles, which I prefer. My other leather jacket is by Coach (black with brushed silver hardware, also collarless). I just got that one a little over two years ago, but it’s also holding up well. Not as buttery as the MK, but still really nice. The MK came from Nordstrom Rack and the Coach from the Coach Outlet. With the Coach, I had been looking high and low for a nice, collarless black leather jacket and it was impossible to find! Everything was vegan leather. I had one of those and that’s what what I was replacing, as it didn’t hold up. I would rather have leather and have it last.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I’m a pear so my top is always one size smaller.



I am also pear-shaped. I would be curious to know what brands work for you, especially in dresses. If I remember correctly, I think you might be in the UK (I’m in the US), but some of our stores (e.g., Bloomingdale’s) carry a lot of UK designers. I‘m always on the hunt for brands that work with my shape and would happily take some recommendations!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Before you all ask, I'll post the black patent tomorrow, here are some of my other leather moto jackets I actually have pics of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305463
> View attachment 5305464
> View attachment 5305469
> View attachment 5305475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Some you've seen before I'm sure.


Love your style. You really rock a leather jacket!


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> I am also pear-shaped. I would be curious to know what brands work for you, especially in dresses. If I remember correctly, I think you might be in the UK (I’m in the US), but some of our stores (e.g., Bloomingdale’s) carry a lot of UK designers. I‘m always on the hunt for brands that work with my shape and would happily take some recommendations!


Yes I’m UK. I’m petite too which can add to the difficulties. I’m forever having clothing altered as I can’t sew myself. Most of my clothing isn’t designer but I love Ted Baker. They have lots of skater dresses which I find work well for me. Most of my work wear is good High St e.g Hobbs, Jigsaw or Whistles which are all in our main department store John Lewis. I live in my NYDJ jeans at the weekend.


----------



## Katinahat

Just had the best day out with DD. Tattoo place was very professional at piercing her ears. Then we went to a few shops. Got her the cutest dress in the sale at Michael Kors for the family wedding at Easter.


Then we looked at card cases in a department store. We both really like a Chloe one but decided the grey colour wasn’t me. She tried a cute elephant Loewe bag.


We went into the Mulberry boutique to look at card cases. Ended up buying the matching one for my Alexa so that’s another fail on shopping my own collection. It’s like a very mini version of my long Darley wallet and very cute. Perfect pink family:


I love the long Darley but if they’d had the card case last year I’d have definitely gone for it instead. The card case is perfect for my small bags. It’s much smaller than the continental oak purse I have. Is this too much pink now? I’ll use them in different bags.

Finally here is Mini Alexa on her first outing at lunch in a cafe. Fitted lots: medium oak purse, keys, reusable shopping tote, pink woolly hat, mask, lip stick and hand sanitiser.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Most leather used for bags and shoes is a byproduct of meat production. As long as people eat meat, these animals will be raised for that purpose. If people didn't eat meat, very few people would raise them so they wouldn't exist at all.
> 
> Some animals are killed for exotic skins and furs, without the meat being used as well. I think people tend to feel more outrage when they perceive these animals to be wild rather than domesticated. Many furs come from animals raised specifically for their skin.





BowieFan1971 said:


> The animals we kill for fur are not also used for other things. Cows, pigs, sheep…they are used for multiple purposes and we use the whole animal. So there is a difference. Ever seen mink or sable meat on a grocery shelf?
> 
> I am also not a fan of exotic bags either. And maybe if they got vegan substitutes that weren’t vinyl (plastic) and wore half as well as leather, especially for shoes, I would stop buying leather.
> 
> As far as food production, the protein chains in animal products are not the same as plant protein. And not everyone can eat soy, like me. Meat is a natural food source for humans, though not to the degree we eat it in the American diet. And I do care about how my good is raised- for example, I find the whole process of veal creation/farming to be so repellent that I refuse to eat it.


Actually its a misconception that all leather used for fashion is a simple by product of food consumption - particularly as we move into more expensive luxury leather items. Many “top” leathers (calf and lamb for example) are taken from infant & unborn animals or animals specially raised to produce a certain texture. And some (like exotics) are taken from leathers no one (or few people eat), etc. 

Some leather production utilizes mink oil to condition and weatherproof other leathers. 

And, soy is not the only plant protein source. So, it remains true that humans don’t need to eat animal protein. The fact that it’s culturally an American thing also doesn’t excuse any ethical considerations.

I say all this as someone who buys and wears leather and furs and eats meat. But, I think it should be fact based so we don’t feel a moral high ground in cherry picking when there isn’t one.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Yes I’m UK. I’m petite too which can add to the difficulties. I’m forever having clothing altered as I can’t sew myself. Most of my clothing isn’t designer but I love Ted Baker. They have lots of skater dresses which I find work well for me. Most of my work wear is good High St e.g Hobbs, Jigsaw or Whistles which are all in our main department store John Lewis. I live in my NYDJ jeans at the weekend.



That‘s very helpful! Thank you!

While not petite at almost 5’ 6” (~168 cm according to the conversion tool), I am short-waisted, which throws another wrinkle into buying clothes. At my height, most regular length pants are too short, so I have to buy long length and then they end up several inches too long. I often have the same issue with sleeves. I hear you on the need to tailor! Some US stores have started offering curvy fit pants, which is great for me; no more gap at the waist, which cuts down on some of my tailoring needs. While I know some here immensely dislike the athleisure movement, when you have a hard-to-fit shape like mine, that often works the best. So I spend a lot of time looking for ways to elevate it, such as double-faced wool jackets and dusters. Yes, I know, some of you are cringing as you read this.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> Actually its a misconception that all leather used for fashion is a simple by product of food consumption - particularly as we move into more expensive luxury leather items. Many “top” leathers (calf and lamb for example) are taken from infant & unborn animals or animals specially raised to produce a certain texture. And some (like exotics) are taken from leathers no one (or few people eat), etc.
> 
> Some leather production utilizes mink oil to condition and weatherproof other leathers.
> 
> And, soy is not the only plant protein source. So, it remains true that humans don’t need to eat animal protein. The fact that it’s culturally an American thing also doesn’t excuse any ethical considerations.
> 
> I say all this as someone who buys and wears leather and furs and eats meat. But, I think it should be fact based so we don’t feel a moral high ground in cherry picking when there isn’t one.


No, soy is not the only plant protein source (I have eaten saitan and pea protein) but it is a popular one I can’t eat. Animal protein has amino acid chains that are not present in plant proteins, ones we need, and are not replacable. Our bodies were designed to be omnivores…it’s why we have an appendix. Even the most primitive tribes eat both plants and animals. Plus most plant based protein products are very highly processed foods, which I choose not to eat.

And if you remember, I buy almost exclusively preloved items, including bags, shoes and clothing. In the last three years, i have bought only a small handfull of new items, period, and of them, none were bags and only two were leather shoes. So the animals will n my bags and most of my shoes were already long dead…I saved them from going to the trash dump. I don’t have any exotics, new or used, nor will I. I have no need of fur since it is never cold enough here. I eat sustainably caught fish and grass fed/free range meat in limited quantities. I don’t think I am ideologically inconsistent…if you kill an animal, use it! Use it all! I come from a family of deer hunters (which I could never personally do) who would never take a rack of antlers and leave the rest. If you take a life, have the respect to use the animal.

I am sure the calves used for the certain leathers you mentioned don’t get wasted since they are of a species we consume for food. If I found out a leather came from an unborn animal I would not buy it either.

And the production of plastics used for “vegan” leather are not particularly great for the environment, which is its own ethical consideration.

Ethics are not either/or, all or nothing. You can choose where to draw the line. A person does not have to be totally vegan or a free-for-all to be ethically sound. I obviously draw mine in a different place than you do, but because I do, and it is not all or nothing, does not make me wrong nor is it a reason to be critical…or even mildly insulting. I did not insult you or imply you were “wrong”…hold the views you want. I wasn’t attaching a “moral high ground.” I simply gave my opinion about killing animals exclusively for their pelt. And I still feel it is barbaric and unnecessary, especially given that you  can easily get preloved or quite convincing “fake fur” these days.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Have a positive update in terms of shopping my own closet, and related to my 2022 goals. I will call this: a tale of 3 bag straps.




Left two are from Etsy, right side is from Charles Keith. I’ll start with that one.

I ostensibly bought this as a way to mix it up with my Fendi peekaboo. One of the sides of the peekaboo is light pink, so color wise it pretty much works.




However, the clips on the strap only barely ‘open’ enough to be able to latch onto the peekaboo hardware, and if I did it a lot I think I’d scratch the heck out of it. So that’s probably a fail.

On the up side, I actually do like the strap a lot on my Prada, and this bag was definitely also in need of some new life.




The pic doesn’t make it look like they match well, but I think it looks better IRL.

And bonus - the plum suede matches perfectly with my new boots!


----------



## Jereni

Next up is the shortest chain strap. This was advertised as a chain extender, but I chose a slightly longer length because I wanted a short but chunky strap for this sparkly evening bag:




The hardware between the two isn’t a perrrfect match, but it’s close enough for me.  I had a longer Coach Dinky on this bag but it was annoyingly heavy and fundamentally I just don’t think I like the look of the bag crossbody. So now it’s a cute handheld / elbow pouch!

And another bonus, this strap also works strap across the front of my Coach Willises. I’m wearing this one like this for errands today.




Will share pics of the pearlescent chunky strap later - forgot to get a pic of it on one of the bags it works with.

Yay for shopping one’s closet!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Have a positive update in terms of shopping my own closet, and related to my 2022 goals. I will call this: a tale of 3 bag straps.
> 
> View attachment 5306055
> 
> 
> Left two are from Etsy, right side is from Charles Keith. I’ll start with that one.
> 
> I ostensibly bought this as a way to mix it up with my Fendi peekaboo. One of the sides of the peekaboo is light pink, so color wise it pretty much works.
> 
> View attachment 5306058
> 
> 
> However, the clips on the strap only barely ‘open’ enough to be able to latch onto the peekaboo hardware, and if I did it a lot I think I’d scratch the heck out of it. So that’s probably a fail.
> 
> On the up side, I actually do like the strap a lot on my Prada, and this bag was definitely also in need of some new life.
> 
> View attachment 5306062
> 
> 
> The pic doesn’t make it look like they match well, but I think it looks better IRL.
> 
> And bonus - the plum suede matches perfectly with my new boots!
> 
> View attachment 5306063


The strap looks brilliant and can I just say you have the most awesome boot collection. I love these plum boots.

Thought of you as I stood in front of some belt bags today in the store and had a look close up. My DD and I really liked them. That was your mint bag style? Fingers crossed I’m right!

edit: and loving the gold chain on your other bags. Works really well. That pink Coach!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Next up is the shortest chain strap. This was advertised as a chain extender, but I chose a slightly longer length because I wanted a short but chunky strap for this sparkly evening bag:
> 
> View attachment 5306064
> 
> 
> The hardware between the two isn’t a perrrfect match, but it’s close enough for me.  I had a longer Coach Dinky on this bag but it was annoyingly heavy and fundamentally I just don’t think I like the look of the bag crossbody. So now it’s a cute handheld / elbow pouch!
> 
> And another bonus, this strap also works strap across the front of my Coach Willises. I’m wearing this one like this for errands today.
> 
> View attachment 5306068
> 
> 
> Will share pics of the pearlescent chunky strap later - forgot to get a pic of it on one of the bags it works with.
> 
> Yay for shopping one’s closet!


Way to shop your closet!!! Love this!


----------



## 880

@Jereni, I love your plum boots too!



DME said:


> That‘s very helpful! Thank you!
> 
> While not petite at almost 5’ 6” (~168 cm according to the conversion tool), I am short-waisted, which throws another wrinkle into buying clothes. At my height, most regular length pants are too short, so I have to buy long length and then they end up several inches too long. I often have the same issue with sleeves. I hear you on the need to tailor! Some US stores have started offering curvy fit pants, which is great for me; no more gap at the waist, which cuts down on some of my tailoring needs. While I know some here immensely dislike the athleisure movement, when you have a hard-to-fit shape like mine, that often works the best. So I spend a lot of time looking for ways to elevate it, such as double-faced wool jackets and dusters. Yes, I know, some of you are cringing as you read this.



I love double faced wool and dusters. Universally flattering lol.  I also find  Eileen fisher, Lafayette 148, and Akris Punto somewhat flexible re fit. Re UK, I am a fan of John Smedley knitwear that often goes to 30% sale and has complimentary shipping to the US

I always thought that at a certain demographic and weather condition, many cities all over the world kind of had the same dress code, but I was proved wrong this AM. DH and I were at breakfast and saw a family (we guessed they were from Vermont or Wisconsin) bundled up in what, to us, looked like a very posh vintage interpretation of LL Bean circa 1980. Red flannel yoke prairie dress in a Laura Ashley meets Lanz print; bulky cream knit sweaters under lighter wash denim overalls; apres ski socks worn knee high over dark cords and fancy work boots. We overheard them talking to the waiter and they were from London. (Though I don’t think I’ve ever seen people dress like this in London).  Meanwhile, I snapped a quick pic of DH in his cheap jacks vintage vicuña coat (over brunello sweater, leather vest,  jeans, turnbull & Asser custom shirt; Alden boots) — our brunello SA likes to see how DH combines this stuff bc it’s not the way BC — Milanese style— does it.  To us, the outfit is basic NY style. I’m wearing a puffer, circle skirt, pullover sweater, and most importantly Arc’teryx long wool ski underwear

here’s a corner detail of the London family and our cold weather outfits (As per weather reports, it’s much colder in NYC than in Paris or London today)








Re the fur, leather, meat issues, im no help. I wear leather, fur (though mainly vintage) and definitely eat meat. In fact, like @cowgirlsboots, except for the salad for breakfast diet my endocrin placed us on, I’m more happy with meat than veggies, and still yearn for pasta and carbs.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Just had the best day out with DD. Tattoo place was very professional at piercing her ears. Then we went to a few shops. Got her the cutest dress in the sale at Michael Kors for the family wedding at Easter.
> View attachment 5305834
> 
> Then we looked at card cases in a department store. We both really like a Chloe one but decided the grey colour wasn’t me. She tried a cute elephant Loewe bag.
> View attachment 5305919
> 
> We went into the Mulberry boutique to look at card cases. Ended up buying the matching one for my Alexa so that’s another fail on shopping my own collection. It’s like a very mini version of my long Darley wallet and very cute. Perfect pink family:
> View attachment 5305865
> 
> I love the long Darley but if they’d had the card case last year I’d have definitely gone for it instead. The card case is perfect for my small bags. It’s much smaller than the continental oak purse I have. Is this too much pink now? I’ll use them in different bags.
> 
> Finally here is Mini Alexa on her first outing at lunch in a cafe. Fitted lots: medium oak purse, keys, reusable shopping tote, pink woolly hat, mask, lip stick and hand sanitiser.
> View attachment 5305897


I love all the Pink! I think the card case will come in handy and make what you carry lighter weight.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Have a positive update in terms of shopping my own closet, and related to my 2022 goals. I will call this: a tale of 3 bag straps.
> 
> View attachment 5306055
> 
> 
> Left two are from Etsy, right side is from Charles Keith. I’ll start with that one.
> 
> I ostensibly bought this as a way to mix it up with my Fendi peekaboo. One of the sides of the peekaboo is light pink, so color wise it pretty much works.
> 
> View attachment 5306058
> 
> 
> However, the clips on the strap only barely ‘open’ enough to be able to latch onto the peekaboo hardware, and if I did it a lot I think I’d scratch the heck out of it. So that’s probably a fail.
> 
> On the up side, I actually do like the strap a lot on my Prada, and this bag was definitely also in need of some new life.
> 
> View attachment 5306062
> 
> 
> The pic doesn’t make it look like they match well, but I think it looks better IRL.
> 
> And bonus - the plum suede matches perfectly with my new boots!
> 
> View attachment 5306063


Such a great way to change up the look. Love the boots too!


----------



## DME

880 said:


> @Jereni, I love your plum boots too!
> 
> 
> 
> I love double faced wool and dusters. Universally flattering lol.  I also find  Eileen fisher, Lafayette 148, and Akris Punto somewhat flexible re fit. Re UK, I am a fan of John Smedley knitwear that often goes to 30% sale and has complimentary shipping to the US
> 
> I always thought that at a certain demographic and weather condition, many cities all over the world kind of had the same dress code, but I was proved wrong this AM. DH and I were at breakfast and saw a family (we guessed they were from Vermont or Wisconsin) bundled up in what, to us, looked like a very posh vintage interpretation of LL Bean circa 1980. Red flannel yoke prairie dress in a Laura Ashley meets Lanz print; bulky cream knit sweaters under lighter wash denim overalls; apres ski socks worn knee high over dark cords and fancy work boots. We overheard them talking to the waiter and they were from London. (Though I don’t think I’ve ever seen people dress like this in London).  Meanwhile, I snapped a quick pic of DH in his cheap jacks vintage vicuña coat (over brunello sweater, leather vest,  jeans, turnbull & Asser custom shirt; Alden boots) — our brunello SA likes to see how DH combines this stuff bc it’s not the way BC — Milanese style— does it.  To us, the outfit is basic NY style. I’m wearing a puffer, circle skirt, pullover sweater, and most importantly Arc’teryx long wool ski underwear
> 
> here’s a corner detail of the London family and our cold weather outfits (As per weather reports, it’s much colder in NYC than in Paris or London today)
> 
> View attachment 5306093
> View attachment 5306094
> View attachment 5306101
> View attachment 5306102
> View attachment 5306095
> 
> 
> Re the fur, leather, meat issues, im no help. I wear leather, fur (though mainly vintage) and definitely eat meat. In fact, like @cowgirlsboots, except for the salad for breakfast diet my endocrin placed us on, I’m more happy with meat than veggies, and still yearn for pasta and carbs.



Thanks so much for the recommendations, and I love the looks of both you and your DH! Love how your DH embraces the H Evelyn, too. I can barely get my DH to carry a wallet, sadly.


----------



## 880

DME said:


> Thanks so much for the recommendations, and I love the looks of both you and your DH! Love how your DH embraces the H Evelyn, too. I can barely get my DH to carry a wallet, sadly.


Thank you so much for your kind words @DME
my DH is actually possibly more of a clothes horse than I am  
He has always had the philosophy buy less but better and for at least 12 years prior to semi retirement, he didn’t have any time to shop. So, now he’s making up for it lol


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Actually its a misconception that all leather used for fashion is a simple by product of food consumption - particularly as we move into more expensive luxury leather items. Many “top” leathers (calf and lamb for example) are taken from infant & unborn animals or animals specially raised to produce a certain texture. And some (like exotics) are taken from leathers no one (or few people eat), etc.
> 
> Some leather production utilizes mink oil to condition and weatherproof other leathers.
> 
> And, soy is not the only plant protein source. So, it remains true that humans don’t need to eat animal protein. The fact that it’s culturally an American thing also doesn’t excuse any ethical considerations.
> 
> I say all this as someone who buys and wears leather and furs and eats meat. But, I think it should be fact based so we don’t feel a moral high ground in cherry picking when there isn’t one.


I wonder how much real mink oil is used these days. I've bought some that was labeled mink oil several times but there is no mink in it at all. It is a combination of petroleum products.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Thanks so much! I was drawn to it because of the soft leather, gold zips and slightly different style. It was love at first having tried on many biker jackets that looked terrible when I was heavier. I have not actually worn it for ages. I got so slim last year it hung off me. Just tried it on again now and it fits ok.
> View attachment 5305716
> 
> I bought myself a new smaller leather jacket for my birthday from Jigsaw. More a classic biker style with silver hardware. It was the end of April and just as I was coming out of the worst phase of dealing with my past. I was still off work but had a lovely birthday with gifts from the few friends and my two bosses who knew what I was going through. DH took me shopping and bought me an eternity ring. I bought the jacket. Then we went out to dinner with the family wearing my new jacket. Lockdown had only just lifted in time.
> 
> New jacket on my birthday:
> View attachment 5305715
> 
> Now I’ve put some weight back on I have both options. I’m keeping them both as I’m sure one of the DDs will borrow them! I have clothes in so many sizes! I’m a pear so my top is always one size smaller. I dropped 3 dress sizes but I’m back up by 1 now. Some things are a bit tight but wearable I can wear the middle size again and some of the things like this jacket. It’s irritating when you something and can’t get into it.


Both jackets look fabulous on you!


papertiger said:


> Before you all ask, I'll post the black patent tomorrow, here are some of my other leather moto jackets I actually have pics of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305463
> View attachment 5305464
> View attachment 5305469
> View attachment 5305475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Some you've seen before I'm sure.


 


Katinahat said:


> Just had the best day out with DD. Tattoo place was very professional at piercing her ears. Then we went to a few shops. Got her the cutest dress in the sale at Michael Kors for the family wedding at Easter.
> View attachment 5305834
> 
> Then we looked at card cases in a department store. We both really like a Chloe one but decided the grey colour wasn’t me. She tried a cute elephant Loewe bag.
> View attachment 5305919
> 
> We went into the Mulberry boutique to look at card cases. Ended up buying the matching one for my Alexa so that’s another fail on shopping my own collection. It’s like a very mini version of my long Darley wallet and very cute. Perfect pink family:
> View attachment 5305865
> 
> I love the long Darley but if they’d had the card case last year I’d have definitely gone for it instead. The card case is perfect for my small bags. It’s much smaller than the continental oak purse I have. Is this too much pink now? I’ll use them in different bags.
> 
> Finally here is Mini Alexa on her first outing at lunch in a cafe. Fitted lots: medium oak purse, keys, reusable shopping tote, pink woolly hat, mask, lip stick and hand sanitiser.
> View attachment 5305897


Cute dress for your DD. Congratulations on your new card case. Great Alexa action shot!


----------



## Narnanz

Well I havent dont very well keeping to my resolutions.
Bought a vintage late 90s nylon Gucci two weeks ago and last night bought a Coach vintage Stewardess in BT.
Im trying to justify it by saying the Gucci was a very good price as was the Stewardess


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Have a positive update in terms of shopping my own closet, and related to my 2022 goals. I will call this: a tale of 3 bag straps.
> 
> View attachment 5306055
> 
> 
> Left two are from Etsy, right side is from Charles Keith. I’ll start with that one.
> 
> I ostensibly bought this as a way to mix it up with my Fendi peekaboo. One of the sides of the peekaboo is light pink, so color wise it pretty much works.
> 
> View attachment 5306058
> 
> 
> However, the clips on the strap only barely ‘open’ enough to be able to latch onto the peekaboo hardware, and if I did it a lot I think I’d scratch the heck out of it. So that’s probably a fail.
> 
> On the up side, I actually do like the strap a lot on my Prada, and this bag was definitely also in need of some new life.
> 
> View attachment 5306062
> 
> 
> The pic doesn’t make it look like they match well, but I think it looks better IRL.
> 
> And bonus - the plum suede matches perfectly with my new boots!
> 
> View attachment 5306063





Jereni said:


> Next up is the shortest chain strap. This was advertised as a chain extender, but I chose a slightly longer length because I wanted a short but chunky strap for this sparkly evening bag:
> 
> View attachment 5306064
> 
> 
> The hardware between the two isn’t a perrrfect match, but it’s close enough for me.  I had a longer Coach Dinky on this bag but it was annoyingly heavy and fundamentally I just don’t think I like the look of the bag crossbody. So now it’s a cute handheld / elbow pouch!
> 
> And another bonus, this strap also works strap across the front of my Coach Willises. I’m wearing this one like this for errands today.
> 
> View attachment 5306068
> 
> 
> Will share pics of the pearlescent chunky strap later - forgot to get a pic of it on one of the bags it works with.
> 
> Yay for shopping one’s closet!


Loving your boots  
Great share on the new bag straps, all your pairings look wonderful.


880 said:


> @Jereni, I love your plum boots too!
> 
> 
> 
> I love double faced wool and dusters. Universally flattering lol.  I also find  Eileen fisher, Lafayette 148, and Akris Punto somewhat flexible re fit. Re UK, I am a fan of John Smedley knitwear that often goes to 30% sale and has complimentary shipping to the US
> 
> I always thought that at a certain demographic and weather condition, many cities all over the world kind of had the same dress code, but I was proved wrong this AM. DH and I were at breakfast and saw a family (we guessed they were from Vermont or Wisconsin) bundled up in what, to us, looked like a very posh vintage interpretation of LL Bean circa 1980. Red flannel yoke prairie dress in a Laura Ashley meets Lanz print; bulky cream knit sweaters under lighter wash denim overalls; apres ski socks worn knee high over dark cords and fancy work boots. We overheard them talking to the waiter and they were from London. (Though I don’t think I’ve ever seen people dress like this in London).  Meanwhile, I snapped a quick pic of DH in his cheap jacks vintage vicuña coat (over brunello sweater, leather vest,  jeans, turnbull & Asser custom shirt; Alden boots) — our brunello SA likes to see how DH combines this stuff bc it’s not the way BC — Milanese style— does it.  To us, the outfit is basic NY style. I’m wearing a puffer, circle skirt, pullover sweater, and most importantly Arc’teryx long wool ski underwear
> 
> here’s a corner detail of the London family and our cold weather outfits (As per weather reports, it’s much colder in NYC than in Paris or London today)
> 
> View attachment 5306093
> View attachment 5306094
> View attachment 5306101
> View attachment 5306102
> View attachment 5306095
> 
> 
> Re the fur, leather, meat issues, im no help. I wear leather, fur (though mainly vintage) and definitely eat meat. In fact, like @cowgirlsboots, except for the salad for breakfast diet my endocrin placed us on, I’m more happy with meat than veggies, and still yearn for pasta and carbs.


You and your DH have fantastic style. Your boots are


----------



## papertiger

Narnanz said:


> Well I havent dont very well keeping to my resolutions.
> Bought a vintage late 90s nylon Gucci two weeks ago and last night bought a Coach vintage Stewardess in BT.
> Im trying to justify it by saying the Gucci was a very good price as was the Stewardess



So long as you love and use them too


----------



## Narnanz

papertiger said:


> So long as you love and use them too


I jumped on the Coach as I gave my blavy one to my bestie for christmas, Im not really a black bag fan....and yet the Gucci is black.. but I know I will use that.
When I get it I do need to fix up the edgecoat in it but its in really good nick considering.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Just had the best day out with DD. Tattoo place was very professional at piercing her ears. Then we went to a few shops. Got her the cutest dress in the sale at Michael Kors for the family wedding at Easter.
> View attachment 5305834
> 
> Then we looked at card cases in a department store. We both really like a Chloe one but decided the grey colour wasn’t me. She tried a cute elephant Loewe bag.
> View attachment 5305919
> 
> We went into the Mulberry boutique to look at card cases. Ended up buying the matching one for my Alexa so that’s another fail on shopping my own collection. It’s like a very mini version of my long Darley wallet and very cute. Perfect pink family:
> View attachment 5305865
> 
> I love the long Darley but if they’d had the card case last year I’d have definitely gone for it instead. The card case is perfect for my small bags. It’s much smaller than the continental oak purse I have. Is this too much pink now? I’ll use them in different bags.
> 
> Finally here is Mini Alexa on her first outing at lunch in a cafe. Fitted lots: medium oak purse, keys, reusable shopping tote, pink woolly hat, mask, lip stick and hand sanitiser.
> View attachment 5305897



Love that shade of pink. It's a naughty pink


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Have a positive update in terms of shopping my own closet, and related to my 2022 goals. I will call this: a tale of 3 bag straps.
> 
> View attachment 5306055
> 
> 
> Left two are from Etsy, right side is from Charles Keith. I’ll start with that one.
> 
> I ostensibly bought this as a way to mix it up with my Fendi peekaboo. One of the sides of the peekaboo is light pink, so color wise it pretty much works.
> 
> View attachment 5306058
> 
> 
> However, the clips on the strap only barely ‘open’ enough to be able to latch onto the peekaboo hardware, and if I did it a lot I think I’d scratch the heck out of it. So that’s probably a fail.
> 
> On the up side, I actually do like the strap a lot on my Prada, and this bag was definitely also in need of some new life.
> 
> View attachment 5306062
> 
> 
> The pic doesn’t make it look like they match well, but I think it looks better IRL.
> 
> And bonus - the plum suede matches perfectly with my new boots!
> 
> View attachment 5306063



Fabulous bags, but somehow now I see myself _needing_ dark red suede boots, I can't think why


----------



## More bags

My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
1) use my bags - carried 14 bags
2) wear my scarves and shawls - wore 15
3) adding in SLG rotation - carried 7



Katinahat said:


> What are your thoughts on lots of SLGs. I find switching SLGs regularly far more irritating than switching bags!


I like SLGs, I usually carry a card case and a pouch/cosmetic bag. I rotate every week, or two weeks, or whenever I feel like it. Here’s an archive pic of my card holders.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Next up is the shortest chain strap. This was advertised as a chain extender, but I chose a slightly longer length because I wanted a short but chunky strap for this sparkly evening bag:
> 
> View attachment 5306064
> 
> 
> The hardware between the two isn’t a perrrfect match, but it’s close enough for me.  I had a longer Coach Dinky on this bag but it was annoyingly heavy and fundamentally I just don’t think I like the look of the bag crossbody. So now it’s a cute handheld / elbow pouch!
> 
> And another bonus, this strap also works strap across the front of my Coach Willises. I’m wearing this one like this for errands today.
> 
> View attachment 5306068
> 
> 
> Will share pics of the pearlescent chunky strap later - forgot to get a pic of it on one of the bags it works with.
> 
> Yay for shopping one’s closet!



Loving all your chain strap ideas. 

Pre-loved and vintage lovers will back me up on this but handles on very old bags are the fist to go,  I saved a Mappin and Web black lizard bag from the 1950s that had a poor condition handle  (I sold it since). Much cooler than the clutch it would have had to become.


----------



## papertiger

I used my H Double Sens to go shopping yesterday (black side out). I let myself down again today and just used the pockets of my coat to go for a walk. It's so cold here (relatively speaking) I wanted to feel free and be able to walk faster so didn't even take my phone - it doesn't like the cold. 

I am using my cashmere scarves which I often forget to do and am especially enjoying the 'men's' 100s (100cm). 90s silk and 100 cashmeres are so quick and easy to tie, versatile and don't get in the way of zips, toggles and buttons. I love my CSGM, 140 silks and moussie shawls but I they take up more headspace before and after getting dressed.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words @DME
> my DH is actually possibly more of a clothes horse than I am
> He has always had the philosophy buy less but better and for at least 12 years prior to semi retirement, he didn’t have any time to shop. So, now he’s making up for it lol



Haha, and quite jealous! My DH likes nice clothes, in part because he’s also hard to fit and nicer Europe designers work for him, but he doesn’t buy them often. He’s kind to indulge me, though, and will occasionally accompany me when I shop.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> Haha, and quite jealous! My DH likes nice clothes, in part because he’s also hard to fit and nicer Europe designers work for him, but he doesn’t buy them often. He’s kind to indulge me, though, and will occasionally accompany me when I shop.


My DH is like a cartoon character, always wearing the same thing. He hates shopping, so much that the last time he bought a jacket, he got one too small. It was too small when he tried it on but, instead of trying on the next size up or just buying the next size up, he bought it anyway. He wasn't always like this. When he was working, he took pride in getting the best suits, shirts and ties. Now he wants me to buy him whatever he needs so he never has to go into a store.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 14 bags
> 2) wear my scarves and shawls - wore 15
> 3) adding in SLG rotation - carried 7
> 
> 
> I like SLGs, I usually carry a card case and a pouch/cosmetic bag. I rotate every week, or two weeks, or whenever I feel like it. Here’s an archive pic of my card holders.
> View attachment 5306275


They are all such beautiful colors.


----------



## 880

@Narnanz, if they were great deals, then they pay for themselves in cost per wear very quickly  I’m glad you got them and hope you will post pics  here or in the ahoy polloi thread

@papertiger, on some lazy days I wish I had not rehomed my double sens. But I found it heavy. glad you are getting use out of yours

Re fake fur, I thought it was far worse for the environment bc it was a petroleum by product or some such
(I’m not against it, just trying to recall what I read somewhere)

between that, and the fact that atheleisure sheds plastic when washed, I tend to buy other things, but of course everyone’s needs are different.

As @DME put it, it’s hard to beat athleisure‘s ease of fit. I have found shorter pants to be more flattering with a combat boot, including my doc martens  (my brunello SA hammered this into my head)

my vintage Persian lamb ebay deal is supposed to come back from the cleaner this week. Hope it doesn’t cost more to clean than it was to buy, but i factor cleaning and tailoring into the cost of preloved vinatge


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> @Narnanz, if they were great deals, then they pay for themselves in cost per wear very quickly
> 
> @papertiger, on some lazy days I wish I had not rehomed my double sens. But I found it heavy. glad you are getting use out of yours
> 
> Re fake fur, I thought it was far worse for the environment bc it was a petroleum by product or some such
> (I’m not against it, just trying to recall what I read somewhere)
> 
> between that, and the fact that atheleisure sheds plastic when washed, I’d rather buy other things, but of course everyone’s needs are different. As @DME put it, it’s hard to beat athleisure‘s ease of fit. I have been wearing  shorter pants with a combat boot
> 
> my vintage Persian lamb ebay deal is supposed to come back from the cleaner this week. Hope it doesn’t cost more to clean than it was to buy, but that’s life


I had a Persian lamb Gucci Jackie but I felt self-conscious when I carried it so I sold it.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I had a Persian lamb Gucci Jackie but I felt self-conscious when I carried it so I sold it.


Oh I would have loved that! But i also totally understand the self conscious part!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Oh, and @Purses & Perfumes . The Lily is a lovely bag that I can highly recommend. That black has silver hardware so looks better with my new jacket.
> 
> Was it the bright Mulberry pink of my mini Alexa. I’ve seen that Lily in the boutique and it’s gorgeous. But good to pause because of your Diorama!


I am finally getting to reply to this since my day here has been somewhat stressful with a heating system that has been a bit wonky in the afternoon.  It seems to be okay now, but I decided to have the handyman take a look at it just in case, so he's coming to look at it in the morning tomorrow. 

The Lily was a blush pink color.  I am always drawn to that color and it was on sale on the Mulberry website.  It was also the same size and style (shoulder chain bag) as my Diorama, so would definitely be too similar.   The bright pink of your Alexa is very pretty too!  My business affinity is a dark pink too, so I have pinks covered in my wardrobe, but that doesn't stop me from eyeing new pink bags, lol.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> The strap looks brilliant and can I just say you have the most awesome boot collection. I love these plum boots.
> 
> Thought of you as I stood in front of some belt bags today in the store and had a look close up. My DD and I really liked them. That was your mint bag style? Fingers crossed I’m right!
> 
> edit: and loving the gold chain on your other bags. Works really well. That pink Coach!!



Thank you! And yes the belt bag, that’s right. It’s a wonderfully constructed bag. I suspect when summer colors come out, I might think about the nano size. 



papertiger said:


> Fabulous bags, but somehow now I see myself _needing_ dark red suede boots, I can't think why



Hahaha yes you do!



BowieFan1971 said:


> Way to shop your closet!!! Love this!





dcooney4 said:


> Such a great way to change up the look. Love the boots too!





More bags said:


> Loving your boots
> Great share on the new bag straps, all your pairings look wonderful.



Thank you all so much!!! I’m quite pleasantly surprised by how everything’s worked out.


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 14 bags
> 2) wear my scarves and shawls - wore 15
> 3) adding in SLG rotation - carried 7
> 
> 
> I like SLGs, I usually carry a card case and a pouch/cosmetic bag. I rotate every week, or two weeks, or whenever I feel like it. Here’s an archive pic of my card holders.
> View attachment 5306275



Congrats on your stats!!! Your SLGs are TO DIE FOR, what yummy juicy colors!!!


----------



## afroken

I want to share 2 handpainted silk scarves that I purchased from Etsy this month.







Last year I went a bit crazy over handbags and before February was over, already en massed 7 new bags  While I also sold several bags, 7 in 2 months was way out of my comfort zone. So this year I’m trying to plan my purchases better and not have any splurges of the moment (following along with everyone’s stats really helped ). I currently have my eye on the Mansur Gavriel purple cloud clutch for my birthday in March and other than that, only have one Massaccesi handbag on my wishlist. I’m more or less at purse peace and don’t see any holes in my collection, so I’ll try not to buy anymore other than the forementioned two.

Due to covid gain, my heavy winter jacket fit very tight now, and given that I live in a cold climate area, will also look into buying a new heavy winter jacket which costs anywhere from $500-1000, so that’s another big purchase. I’m a big fan of Etsy and found that many talented artists create silk scarves - which is another one of my obsessions other than bags! I’m glad to have purchased these two without hurting my budget, and if any other scarf lovers here have any Etsy recommendations, please pass them along.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 14 bags
> 2) wear my scarves and shawls - wore 15
> 3) adding in SLG rotation - carried 7
> 
> 
> I like SLGs, I usually carry a card case and a pouch/cosmetic bag. I rotate every week, or two weeks, or whenever I feel like it. Here’s an archive pic of my card holders.
> View attachment 5306275



Love the top two - and the purple one!


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> am finally getting to reply to this since my day here has been somewhat stressful with a heating system that has been a bit wonky in the afternoon. It seems to be okay now, but I decided to have the handyman take a look at it just in case, so he's coming to look at it in the morning tomorrow.



hope you are staying warm and your heating system is okay



afroken said:


> purchase. I’m a big fan of Etsy and found that many talented artists create silk scarves - which is another one of my obsessions other than bags! I’m glad to have purchased these two without hurting my budget,



I am an Etsy fan and love the scarves; the second one reminds me of Matisse
If you think the weight gain is temporary, I find a less expensive puffer is a nice way to go  you can layer lots of things under it when your weight goes back down, and you can also layer it with another coat


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> my DH is actually possibly more of a clothes horse than I am
> He has always had the philosophy *buy less but better*


An excellent shopping philosophy, and one that I need to remember, especially when I get distracted by lots of pretty, shiny new things out there!


More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 14 bags
> 2) wear my scarves and shawls - wore 15
> 3) adding in SLG rotation - carried 7
> 
> 
> I like SLGs, I usually carry a card case and a pouch/cosmetic bag. I rotate every week, or two weeks, or whenever I feel like it. Here’s an archive pic of my card holders.
> View attachment 5306275


Lovely SLG collection.  I am impressed by the bag-carrying statistics of so many of you.  I am lagging in this area and need to do better.


880 said:


> hope you are staying warm and your heating system is okay


Thank you!  Winters are cold here, and it started to get a bit cold and uncomfortable this afternoon but the system seems to have rectified itself and it's okay now.  Nonetheless, I decided to get it checked tomorrow just to be sure it's okay.


----------



## afroken

880 said:


> I am an Etsy fan and love the scarves; the second one reminds me of Matisse
> If you think the weight gain is temporary, I find a less expensive puffer is a nice way to go  you can layer lots of things under it when your weight goes back down, and you can also layer it with another coat


Thank you, I did not think of Matisse when I bought it but now can't unsee the resemblance - which makes it even more special!

And very good point about the winter jacket - I definitely do not plan on keeping the weight so hopefully I can go back down soon! Makes sense to go with a cheaper one now rather than an investment piece.


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> I want to share 2 handpainted silk scarves that I purchased from Etsy this month.
> 
> View attachment 5306394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306396
> 
> 
> Last year I went a bit crazy over handbags and before February was over, already en massed 7 new bags  While I also sold several bags, 7 in 2 months was way out of my comfort zone. So this year I’m trying to plan my purchases better and not have any splurges of the moment (following along with everyone’s stats really helped ). I currently have my eye on the Mansur Gavriel purple cloud clutch for my birthday in March and other than that, only have one Massaccesi handbag on my wishlist. I’m more or less at purse peace and don’t see any holes in my collection, so I’ll try not to buy anymore other than the forementioned two.
> 
> Due to covid gain, my heavy winter jacket fit very tight now, and given that I live in a cold climate area, will also look into buying a new heavy winter jacket which costs anywhere from $500-1000, so that’s another big purchase. I’m a big fan of Etsy and found that many talented artists create silk scarves - which is another one of my obsessions other than bags! I’m glad to have purchased these two without hurting my budget, and if any other scarf lovers here have any Etsy recommendations, please pass them along.


So pretty! I really love the pink one. I never thought to look at etsy for scarves. I always forget about etsy.


----------



## dcooney4

I think I am finally at a point where I don't have any bags that I really want to rehome. Yesterday, one went that I listed to make room for the art bag. The art bag looked to huge for that spot and if it gets paint on it nothing I want near my other bags. Now I made that biggish spot empty and I kind of wish I hadn't. I now need to ease up on rehoming bags and get rid of some other stuff. Do you have a specific number of bags you are comfortable with or a visual look or what?


----------



## DME

880 said:


> between that, and the fact that atheleisure sheds plastic when washed, I tend to buy other things, but of course everyone’s needs are different.



I had not heard this before, so off to Google I went to do some research. It sounds like the athleisure trend brought this to light, but a lot of manmade fabrics shed plastic when washed. Yikes!? I did learn that front-load washers are more gentle and fewer washings help. My washer is a front loading one and I follow Martha Stewart’s convention on washing (about every three wears unless it’s dirty, an undergarment, or athletic wear I’ve worked out in), so at least I’m doing some of the right things to keep this from happening. Those laundry bags to keep the particles out of the water steam are insanely priced, though. But your comment certainly opened my eyes and will make me more mindful.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> I think I am finally at a point where I don't have any bags that I really want to rehome. Yesterday, one went that I listed to make room for the art bag. The art bag looked to huge for that spot and if it gets paint on it nothing I want near my other bags. Now I made that biggish spot empty and I kind of wish I hadn't. I now need to ease up on rehoming bags and get rid of some other stuff. Do you have a specific number of bags you are comfortable with or a visual look or what?



Currently bags have to fit a certain defined area crosswise, not crammed in. It’s more a visual look, but i pare them down, and have let go of some, even ones I loved, like a preloved pristine condition grey TM BV hobo, (given to a dear friend) that I never  really used. Except for substantial Covid preloved discounts on premier designer bags that I knew I always wanted, i am generally very slow to expand my collection over the span of about 30 years.  The Covid discounts were me jumping on B30s and K28s that I had wanted for a long time. They were structurally sound whose patinas I could have fixed by @docride. For example my B30 black barenia, gold swift B30, gray metallic custom vache liegee, 28K sellier, 28 retourne, all phw, each for 7K USD, and one 32K Bordeaux, phw, for 5K. I waited many years before B30s from approximately 2002-2007 (my preferred size and manufacture period) fell to the price I wanted, and I don’t think prices will drop that low again. I preferred to steer clear of  2012-2015 bc of issues of skunky bags, and bc I felt that with global expansion, the slightly older bags were of better quality. OG TPFers used to post that kelly bags from the 1990s were very finely crafted, but I have owned older bags in the past, and had to replace a handle and sangliers at Hermes. I didn’t want to do that again.


----------



## 880

I should add these bags, even at what would now be considered a discounted price (perhaps close to their original price)  still represent a sizeable investment. Since I had refrained from buying personal luxury purchases for over a decade, (I had focused on other things including some collectibles for the home), when this opportunity arose, I was somewhat ready. i also took the opportunity to rehome other bags, and I am serious about keeping to the space allotted. But, I will make room for a serendipitous purchase. In December 2020, we purchased our second apt, what we thought would be our forever home, with the idea of gut renovating a second master into a dressing room. As of yet, we have not started and may not; in fact we are in litigation, so my dream dressing room may not happen for a while. We decided to do a dressing room renovation on a spare bedroom in our current apt (which we had planned to turn into an apt to house my art studio and also visiting in-laws) so hopefully I’ll have a bit more room, but nothing like originally envisioned.


----------



## afroken

whateve said:


> So pretty! I really love the pink one. I never thought to look at etsy for scarves. I always forget about etsy.


Thank you! The pink one is by seller _artandpeople _and the other one is by _colordotsilk_, for any Etsy and scarf lovers who are interested!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @Narnanz, if they were great deals, then they pay for themselves in cost per wear very quickly  I’m glad you got them and hope you will post pics  here or in the ahoy polloi thread
> 
> @papertiger, on some lazy days I wish I had not rehomed my double sens. But I found it heavy. glad you are getting use out of yours
> 
> Re fake fur, I thought it was far worse for the environment bc it was a petroleum by product or some such
> (I’m not against it, just trying to recall what I read somewhere)
> 
> between that, and the fact that atheleisure sheds plastic when washed, I tend to buy other things, but of course everyone’s needs are different.
> 
> As @DME put it, it’s hard to beat athleisure‘s ease of fit. I have found shorter pants to be more flattering with a combat boot, including my doc martens  (my brunello SA hammered this into my head)
> 
> my vintage Persian lamb ebay deal is supposed to come back from the cleaner this week. Hope it doesn’t cost more to clean than it was to buy, but i factor cleaning and tailoring into the cost of preloved vinatge



Was yours in Clemence?

My Maxi DS is Sikkim, and although not feather weight probably weighs less than a friends Clemence 45.

Yes, ou are correct. Fake fur is the devil posing as an eco-friend. Not only is it nylon (basically a plastic) but the better/finer and softer the 'fur' the worse it is for the environment. I still have a faux jaguar mink jacket (from the early '60s) - eco warriors should only by vintage (as others do with real fur) to remain guilt-free.

As you can all tell I have remained_ schtum_ on the subject but then not only was my mother a furrier but I just ate chicken (free range and organic).


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I had a Persian lamb Gucci Jackie but I felt self-conscious when I carried it so I sold it.



Some people will wear Persian lamb and not other fur and some will wear fur except not Persian lamb (I won't tell you why here).

I'm sure it was a _very_ beautiful thing but it's best to sell and let someone else use rather than hidden in a wardrobe. I think don't have any fur bags but I do own exotics so ethically I cannot say why. I suppose I primarily use fur to keep warm so the though of my wallet needing a fur coat doesn't make much sense - likewise I always find mink or real fur teddies/toys bizarre when I know I have mohair bears.


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> I want to share 2 handpainted silk scarves that I purchased from Etsy this month.
> 
> View attachment 5306394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306396
> 
> 
> Last year I went a bit crazy over handbags and before February was over, already en massed 7 new bags  While I also sold several bags, 7 in 2 months was way out of my comfort zone. So this year I’m trying to plan my purchases better and not have any splurges of the moment (following along with everyone’s stats really helped ). I currently have my eye on the Mansur Gavriel purple cloud clutch for my birthday in March and other than that, only have one Massaccesi handbag on my wishlist. I’m more or less at purse peace and don’t see any holes in my collection, so I’ll try not to buy anymore other than the forementioned two.
> 
> Due to covid gain, my heavy winter jacket fit very tight now, and given that I live in a cold climate area, will also look into buying a new heavy winter jacket which costs anywhere from $500-1000, so that’s another big purchase. I’m a big fan of Etsy and found that many talented artists create silk scarves - which is another one of my obsessions other than bags! I’m glad to have purchased these two without hurting my budget, and if any other scarf lovers here have any Etsy recommendations, please pass them along.



These are so pretty, and lovely colours


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I should add these bags, even at what would now be considered a discounted price (perhaps close to their original price)  still represent a sizeable investment. Since I had refrained from buying personal luxury purchases for over a decade, (I had focused on other things including some collectibles for the home), when this opportunity arose, I was somewhat ready. i also took the opportunity to rehome other bags, and I am serious about keeping to the space allotted. But, I will make room for a serendipitous purchase. In December 2020, we purchased our second apt, what we thought would be our forever home, with the idea of gut renovating a second master into a dressing room. As of yet, we have not started and may not; in fact we are in litigation, so my dream dressing room may not happen for a while. We decided to do a dressing room renovation on a spare bedroom in our current apt (which we had planned to turn into an apt to house my art studio and also visiting in-laws) so hopefully I’ll have a bit more room, but nothing like originally envisioned.



Sorry about the litigation. I have a similar (money pit situation) with a neighbour, it literally wears one down  

I like the idea of you adding to your other place, sounds great, the best things often work out when having to move to plan B


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I think I am finally at a point where I don't have any bags that I really want to rehome. Yesterday, one went that I listed to make room for the art bag. The art bag looked to huge for that spot and if it gets paint on it nothing I want near my other bags. Now I made that biggish spot empty and I kind of wish I hadn't. I now need to ease up on rehoming bags and get rid of some other stuff. Do you have a specific number of bags you are comfortable with or a visual look or what?



You're supposing I can still count them


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I want to share 2 handpainted silk scarves that I purchased from Etsy this month.
> 
> View attachment 5306394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306396
> 
> 
> Last year I went a bit crazy over handbags and before February was over, already en massed 7 new bags  While I also sold several bags, 7 in 2 months was way out of my comfort zone. So this year I’m trying to plan my purchases better and not have any splurges of the moment (following along with everyone’s stats really helped ). I currently have my eye on the Mansur Gavriel purple cloud clutch for my birthday in March and other than that, only have one Massaccesi handbag on my wishlist. I’m more or less at purse peace and don’t see any holes in my collection, so I’ll try not to buy anymore other than the forementioned two.
> 
> Due to covid gain, my heavy winter jacket fit very tight now, and given that I live in a cold climate area, will also look into buying a new heavy winter jacket which costs anywhere from $500-1000, so that’s another big purchase. I’m a big fan of Etsy and found that many talented artists create silk scarves - which is another one of my obsessions other than bags! I’m glad to have purchased these two without hurting my budget, and if any other scarf lovers here have any Etsy recommendations, please pass them along.


These are lovely. I have also purchased some scarves and perfume (both much less expensive than bags) this past year. I don't have any Etsy recommendations but I have had my eye on several Ferragamo and Mantero scarves.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> I should add these bags, even at what would now be considered a discounted price (perhaps close to their original price)  still represent a sizeable investment. Since I had refrained from buying personal luxury purchases for over a decade, (I had focused on other things including some collectibles for the home), when this opportunity arose, I was somewhat ready. i also took the opportunity to rehome other bags, and I am serious about keeping to the space allotted. But, I will make room for a serendipitous purchase. In December 2020, we purchased our second apt, what we thought would be our forever home, with the idea of gut renovating a second master into a dressing room. As of yet, we have not started and may not; in fact we are in litigation, so my dream dressing room may not happen for a while. We decided to do a dressing room renovation on a spare bedroom in our current apt (which we had planned to turn into an apt to house my art studio and also visiting in-laws) so hopefully I’ll have a bit more room, but nothing like originally envisioned.


I hope your renovation will go through for you soon. I hate  to see you lose your art studio. That is the only thing keeping me sane in these precarious times.


----------



## Katinahat

Little up date. I have a lot of dresses which I went through yesterday evening and removed 6 that I haven’t worn in years and consigned them to storage to move on. I passed a dress worn twice to younger DD, suits her better. I looked out two DKNY bags I was thinking of selling/donating and put them in front of older DD. Suddenly she loves and wants both. One goes with her new MK dress for the wedding. She also took the small embellished Coach purse which I think more age appropriate. Two happy DDs. I am still considering selling 2 Radleys and a Fossil bag that I don’t even have on my list/count because I haven’t used them in 5 years plus an MK clutch I don’t like anymore. My sister might like that one. Not sure if it counts as rehoming if they don’t leave my house but I’d get very little if I sold them!

Net January results so far:
+2 bags :navy quilted Aspinal Lottie (gift), pink Mini Alexa
- 2 bags: pink and cream DKNYs
+ 1 SLG: pink Mulberry card case
- 1 SLG: embellished Coach purse
+ 1 dress for wedding
- 7 dresses
11 bags carried: inc 2 new and 5 which had little / no use last year. Hoping to add another one or two this week.


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> Such a lovely color.


Thanks so much!


dcooney4 said:


> I love all the Pink! I think the card case will come in handy and make what you carry lighter weight.


Thanks so much. I love the little card purse (so cute) and I’m sure you are right about the weight. 





More bags said:


> Both jackets look fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute dress for your DD. Congratulations on your new card case. Great Alexa action shot!


Much appreciated. Glad you like them.


papertiger said:


> Love that shade of pink. It's a naughty pink


Perfect description “naughty pink”! 





More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 14 bags
> 2) wear my scarves and shawls - wore 15
> 3) adding in SLG rotation - carried 7
> 
> 
> I like SLGs, I usually carry a card case and a pouch/cosmetic bag. I rotate every week, or two weeks, or whenever I feel like it. Here’s an archive pic of my card holders.
> View attachment 5306275


You have a mighty fine collection of SLGs. Lovely stand out colours. Well done on rotating them. Great stats. 





Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am finally getting to reply to this since my day here has been somewhat stressful with a heating system that has been a bit wonky in the afternoon.  It seems to be okay now, but I decided to have the handyman take a look at it just in case, so he's coming to look at it in the morning tomorrow.
> 
> The Lily was a blush pink color.  I am always drawn to that color and it was on sale on the Mulberry website.  It was also the same size and style (shoulder chain bag) as my Diorama, so would definitely be too similar.   The bright pink of your Alexa is very pretty too!  My business affinity is a dark pink too, so I have pinks covered in my wardrobe, but that doesn't stop me from eyeing new pink bags, lol.


I love the blush pink shade the Lily sometimes come in. Really pretty and much more subtle. That shade of pink is a good neutral and goes with anything. Must see your Diorama again!

I also have loads of pink in my wardrobe. Everything from casual knitwear to a shocking pink dress and jacket I wear for work sometimes (not together)! Plus big bold print pink dresses, other pink work jackets and a blush pink leather jacket. Can you tell I like pink?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> I now need to ease up on rehoming bags and get rid of some other stuff. Do you have a specific number of bags you are comfortable with or a visual look or what?


Visual layout is important to me.  I like to see things neatly laid out, but they also have to be bags that are relevant to my current lifestyle, and those that I am able to use on a reasonably frequent basis.  I don't have a specific number but right now, I am feeling like I have more bags than I need for my lifestyle.   I have also run out of closet space.  Looking at my bag collection, I feel like there are a few bags I am unsure about (not exactly my style, color issues, etc.,) that could possibly be released.  I might seek some opinions here as I try to make decisions on these.
On the other hand, I have two bags I would like to add, and then I think I will be pretty much at purse peace...


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Was yours in Clemence?
> 
> My Maxi DS is Sikkim, and although not feather weight probably weighs less than a friends Clemence 45.
> 
> Yes, ou are correct. Fake fur is the devil posing as an eco-friend. Not only is it nylon (basically a plastic) but the better/finer and softer the 'fur' the worse it is for the environment. I still have a faux jaguar mink jacket (from the early '60s) - eco warriors should only by vintage (as others do with real fur) to remain guilt-free.
> 
> As you can all tell I have remained_ schtum_ on the subject but then not only was my mother a furrier but I just ate chicken (free range and organic).


I have relatives that were furriers too.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Some people will wear Persian lamb and not other fur and some will wear fur except not Persian lamb (I won't tell you why here).
> 
> I'm sure it was a _very_ beautiful thing but it's best to sell and let someone else use rather than hidden in a wardrobe. I think don't have any fur bags but I do own exotics so ethically I cannot say why. I suppose I primarily use fur to keep warm so the though of my wallet needing a fur coat doesn't make much sense - likewise I always find mink or real fur teddies/toys bizarre when I know I have mohair bears.


I have a Coach purse trimmed in rabbit fur I got secondhand. For some reason it doesn't bother me to carry it. I guess because the bag is so ridiculous looking. With the Jackie, I felt pretentious. I had a pet rabbit so I would never buy new rabbit fur but secondhand I don't have a problem.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Just had the best day out with DD. Tattoo place was very professional at piercing her ears. Then we went to a few shops. Got her the cutest dress in the sale at Michael Kors for the family wedding at Easter.
> View attachment 5305834
> 
> Then we looked at card cases in a department store. We both really like a Chloe one but decided the grey colour wasn’t me. She tried a cute elephant Loewe bag.
> View attachment 5305919
> 
> We went into the Mulberry boutique to look at card cases. Ended up buying the matching one for my Alexa so that’s another fail on shopping my own collection. It’s like a very mini version of my long Darley wallet and very cute. Perfect pink family:
> View attachment 5305865
> 
> I love the long Darley but if they’d had the card case last year I’d have definitely gone for it instead. The card case is perfect for my small bags. It’s much smaller than the continental oak purse I have. Is this too much pink now? I’ll use them in different bags.
> 
> Finally here is Mini Alexa on her first outing at lunch in a cafe. Fitted lots: medium oak purse, keys, reusable shopping tote, pink woolly hat, mask, lip stick and hand sanitiser.
> View attachment 5305897


I love the dress you bought for your DD! Sounds like the two of you had a terrific "retail therapy" day.

Mini Alexa looks so happy to be out on a lunch date. Such a stunning bag.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> I love the blush pink shade the Lily sometimes come in. Really pretty and much more subtle. That shade of pink is a good neutral and goes with anything. Must see your Diorama again!
> 
> I also have loads of pink in my wardrobe. Everything from casual knitwear to a shocking pink dress and jacket I wear for work sometimes (not together)! Plus big bold pink print dresses, other pink work jackets and a blush pink leather jacket. Can you tell I like pink?


Yes, I have been eyeing that blush pink Lily for a long time.  I think it was originally called "Rosewater" or something like that.  Blush pink is pretty much my spring/summer neutral.  I usually wear my Diorama in early spring but maybe I will take it out later this week when the weather/roads are less slushy here, and take a picture.  I have a shocking pink dress too, lol.  And also a pink coat and two pink blazers.  The dress is presently a bit tight for me, but I hope to fit into it better by summer.  Oh, and not to forget the marmont camera bag in rose pink -- that's another one I tend to wear more in the spring/summer.   I am debating about the marmont though.  Haven't made a decision yet.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Visual layout is important to me.  I like to see things neatly laid out, but they also have to be bags that are relevant to my current lifestyle, and those that I am able to use on a reasonably frequent basis.  I don't have a specific number but right now, I am feeling like I have more bags than I need for my lifestyle.   I have also run out of closet space.  Looking at my bag collection, I feel like there are a few bags I am unsure about (not exactly my style, color issues, etc.,) that could possibly be released.  I might seek some opinions here as I try to make decisions on these.
> On the other hand, I have two bags I would like to add, and then I think I will be pretty much at purse peace...


I am very visual too. For me it needs to be neat and easy to grab.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Little up date. I have a lot of dresses which I went through yesterday evening and removed 6 that I haven’t worn in years and consigned them to storage to move on. I passed a dress worn twice to younger DD, suits her better. I looked out two DKNY bags I was thinking of selling/donating and put them in front of older DD. Suddenly she loves and wants both. One goes with her new MK dress for the wedding. She also took the small embellished Coach purse which I think more age appropriate. Two happy DDs. I am still considering selling 2 Radleys and a Fossil bag that I don’t even have on my list/count because I haven’t used them in 5 years plus an MK clutch I don’t like anymore. My sister might like that one. Not sure if it counts as rehoming if they don’t leave my house but I’d get very little if I sold them!
> 
> Net January results so far:
> +2 bags :navy quilted Aspinal Lottie (gift), pink Mini Alexa
> - 2 bags: pink and cream DKNYs
> + 1 SLG: pink Mulberry card case
> - 1 SLG: embellished Coach purse
> + 1 dress for wedding
> - 7 dresses
> 11 bags carried: inc 2 new and 5 which had little / no use last year. Hoping to add another one or two this week.


If it is no longer yours and not in your closet it is rehomed. You are doing very well this month.


----------



## FizzyWater

Not to bring up the ethics of fur, but the legality of it:  While making a tiny dent in all the stuff in my mother's basement, I found a kangaroo coat that her aunt brought back from Australia for her mother in the 60s.  I don't know that it's me, as I don't wear much fur, and it's very... banana yellow.  (It may be less so now, it wasn't back from the cleaners before I left.) But if I wanted to wear it in Europe, could I even bring it in from the US, or would I need a CITES (obviously impossible)?  Google is being useless.

(I don't even want to discuss the gorgeous mah-jongg set my mother brought back from Taiwan whose tiles at best are an unknown bone, at worst ivory.  Sob.)

Further in my sudden inability to Google basic information, is there a basic, easy-to-follow "how to clean/condition/recolor my purse" tutorial on TPF?  A major bag goal for this year is to actually take care of my new pretty bags.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 14 bags
> 2) wear my scarves and shawls - wore 15
> 3) adding in SLG rotation - carried 7
> 
> 
> I like SLGs, I usually carry a card case and a pouch/cosmetic bag. I rotate every week, or two weeks, or whenever I feel like it. Here’s an archive pic of my card holders.
> View attachment 5306275


Nicely done! I'm doing very well, too, but I'm not going to post my numbers until the end of the month.


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> I want to share 2 handpainted silk scarves that I purchased from Etsy this month.
> 
> View attachment 5306394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306396
> 
> 
> Last year I went a bit crazy over handbags and before February was over, already en massed 7 new bags  While I also sold several bags, 7 in 2 months was way out of my comfort zone. So this year I’m trying to plan my purchases better and not have any splurges of the moment (following along with everyone’s stats really helped ). I currently have my eye on the Mansur Gavriel purple cloud clutch for my birthday in March and other than that, only have one Massaccesi handbag on my wishlist. I’m more or less at purse peace and don’t see any holes in my collection, so I’ll try not to buy anymore other than the forementioned two.
> 
> Due to covid gain, my heavy winter jacket fit very tight now, and given that I live in a cold climate area, will also look into buying a new heavy winter jacket which costs anywhere from $500-1000, so that’s another big purchase. I’m a big fan of Etsy and found that many talented artists create silk scarves - which is another one of my obsessions other than bags! I’m glad to have purchased these two without hurting my budget, and if any other scarf lovers here have any Etsy recommendations, please pass them along.


These scarves are gorgeous! I think you did very well shopping on Etsy. Plus, you're supporting small-business artisans.


----------



## ElainePG

DME said:


> I had not heard this before, so off to Google I went to do some research. It sounds like the athleisure trend brought this to light, but a lot of manmade fabrics shed plastic when washed. Yikes!? I did learn that front-load washers are more gentle and fewer washings help. My washer is a front loading one and I follow Martha Stewart’s convention on washing (about every three wears unless it’s dirty, an undergarment, or athletic wear I’ve worked out in), so at least I’m doing some of the right things to keep this from happening. Those laundry bags to keep the particles out of the water steam are insanely priced, though. But your comment certainly opened my eyes and will make me more mindful.


I don't know about laundry bags that keep out particles from the water. Are these the same as the lingerie bags that I've used forever? Or are they something new, different, and way expensive?

And are they something I need?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, I have been eyeing that blush pink Lily for a long time.  I think it was originally called "Rosewater" or something like that.  Blush pink is pretty much my spring/summer neutral.  I usually wear my Diorama in early spring but maybe I will take it out later this week when the weather/roads are less slushy here, and take a picture.  I have a shocking pink dress too, lol.  And also a pink coat and two pink blazers.  The dress is presently a bit tight for me, but I hope to fit into it better by summer.  Oh, and not to forget the marmont camera bag in rose pink -- that's another one I tend to wear more in the spring/summer.   I am debating about the marmont though.  Haven't made a decision yet.


Wonderful! I remember that colour and have seen it in the person. It’s beautiful! So many different pinks!

I have a pale pink Coach Nomad western crossbody/hobo, a shocking pink quilted Coach Crosby (large tote) and a bright pink Kate Spade nylon crossbody too. Perhaps in pink week we will have to photograph some of our pink clothing items too!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Little up date. I have a lot of dresses which I went through yesterday evening and removed 6 that I haven’t worn in years and consigned them to storage to move on. I passed a dress worn twice to younger DD, suits her better. I looked out two DKNY bags I was thinking of selling/donating and put them in front of older DD. Suddenly she loves and wants both. One goes with her new MK dress for the wedding. She also took the small embellished Coach purse which I think more age appropriate. Two happy DDs. I am still considering selling 2 Radleys and a Fossil bag that I don’t even have on my list/count because I haven’t used them in 5 years plus an MK clutch I don’t like anymore. My sister might like that one. Not sure if it counts as rehoming if they don’t leave my house but I’d get very little if I sold them!
> 
> Net January results so far:
> +2 bags :navy quilted Aspinal Lottie (gift), pink Mini Alexa
> - 2 bags: pink and cream DKNYs
> + 1 SLG: pink Mulberry card case
> - 1 SLG: embellished Coach purse
> + 1 dress for wedding
> - 7 dresses
> 11 bags carried: inc 2 new and 5 which had little / no use last year. Hoping to add another one or two this week.


Amazing stats! You must be particularly thrilled to be handing clothing & bags off to your daughters.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I have relatives that were furriers too.


Me, too. My Grampa was a furrier. Which meant that Gramma wore fur coats. Mom had a few, too.
So I really can't weigh in on this issue on one side or the other.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I love the dress you bought for your DD! Sounds like the two of you had a terrific "retail therapy" day.
> 
> Mini Alexa looks so happy to be out on a lunch date. Such a stunning bag.


Thanks. Was a lovely day!


dcooney4 said:


> If it is no longer yours and not in your closet it is rehomed. You are doing very well this month.


That is good news! Thanks.


ElainePG said:


> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing stats! You must be particularly thrilled to be handing clothing & bags off to your daughters.
Click to expand...

Yes, it’s lovely to see their joy.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Wonderful! I remember that colour and have seen it in the person. It’s beautiful! So many different pinks!
> 
> I have a pale pink Coach Nomad western crossbody/hobo, a shocking pink quilted Coach Crosby (large tote) and a bright pink Kate Spade nylon crossbody too. Perhaps in pink week we will have to photograph some of our pink clothing items too!


Yikes. I don't have a single, solitary pink bag. Or any pink clothing items, except for one oversized pink cashmere sweater. 

Poor me!  

Is it time to go shopping?


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Yikes. I don't have a single, solitary pink bag. Or any pink clothing items, except for one oversized pink cashmere sweater.
> 
> Poor me!
> 
> Is it time to go shopping?


Sounds like it!

I’m like that with others colours: red, yellow, orange, green etc. On this basis we could be buying loads…

Hang on - that’s not what this thread is about


----------



## Katinahat

Just to share that even my dog has bright pink leather accessories.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> My DH is like a cartoon character, always wearing the same thing. He hates shopping, so much that the last time he bought a jacket, he got one too small. It was too small when he tried it on but, instead of trying on the next size up or just buying the next size up, he bought it anyway. He wasn't always like this. When he was working, he took pride in getting the best suits, shirts and ties. Now he wants me to buy him whatever he needs so he never has to go into a store.



...sounds familiar!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> my vintage Persian lamb ebay deal is supposed to come back from the cleaner this week. Hope it doesn’t cost more to clean than it was to buy, but i factor cleaning and tailoring into the cost of preloved vinatge


That´s sensible! Most preloved vintage pieces do need cleaning and tailoring. Almost everything I buy does...  How much is having a vintage fur cleaned professionally, please? We don´t have any reliable dry cleaners in our town. I usually freeze my furs, then ozone and  hoover them before wiping them off with a damp cloth. Most linings I take out, wash and re-attach. I´m wearing my black 1 € Persian lamb from ebay atm. It´s so nice and warm and I like the shiny black.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> An excellent shopping philosophy, and one that I need to remember, especially when I get distracted by lots of pretty, shiny new things out there!


+1, absolutely! 




papertiger said:


> I still have a faux jaguar mink jacket (from the early '60s) - eco warriors should only by vintage (as others do with real fur) to remain guilt-free.



Exactly my thoughts! There´s enough faux fur from the old times available for not to buy new. I´m certainly no eco warrior, but don´t see the need for buying new. Plus the quality of most old items is certainly much better than what I could afford brand new. 



papertiger said:


> Some people will wear Persian lamb and not other fur and some will wear fur except not Persian lamb (I won't tell you why here).



Oops, the picture forms in my head... the black Persan lamb from the early 60ies is on the back of my chair and I still have no problem caressing it. It´s here. I wear it with joy and pride. The poor little lambs have not died in vain as they would have had had this lovely coat gone into landfill which it clearly was headed to. The seller actually told me he he would have thrown it out hadn´t I paid the symbolic 1€ on ebay for it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I have relatives that were furriers too.



Furrier is a craft I wished I had a chance to learn. Same as Milliner. All the beautiful old materials are waiting to be transformed.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> Not to bring up the ethics of fur, but the legality of it:  While making a tiny dent in all the stuff in my mother's basement, I found a kangaroo coat that her aunt brought back from Australia for her mother in the 60s.  I don't know that it's me, as I don't wear much fur, and it's very... banana yellow.  (It may be less so now, it wasn't back from the cleaners before I left.) But if I wanted to wear it in Europe, could I even bring it in from the US, or would I need a CITES (obviously impossible)?  Google is being useless.
> 
> (I don't even want to discuss the gorgeous mah-jongg set my mother brought back from Taiwan whose tiles at best are an unknown bone, at worst ivory.  Sob.)
> 
> Further in my sudden inability to Google basic information, is there a basic, easy-to-follow "how to clean/condition/recolor my purse" tutorial on TPF?  A major bag goal for this year is to actually take care of my new pretty bags.



Are Kangaroos on the list of endangered creatures? In this case the CITES would be required. 
I don´t have a CITES for any of my vintage exotic bags, shoes and the kitty coat, so make sure not to take any of them to an airport or cross any borders. I enquired about the kitty coat at the German Furriers Guild and was told it needed a CITES in case I would want to buy (oops... I guess it just fell from the sky) , sell or cross borders. As long as I simply own and wear it in Germany there is no problem with the law.


----------



## whateve

FizzyWater said:


> Not to bring up the ethics of fur, but the legality of it:  While making a tiny dent in all the stuff in my mother's basement, I found a kangaroo coat that her aunt brought back from Australia for her mother in the 60s.  I don't know that it's me, as I don't wear much fur, and it's very... banana yellow.  (It may be less so now, it wasn't back from the cleaners before I left.) But if I wanted to wear it in Europe, could I even bring it in from the US, or would I need a CITES (obviously impossible)?  Google is being useless.
> 
> (I don't even want to discuss the gorgeous mah-jongg set my mother brought back from Taiwan whose tiles at best are an unknown bone, at worst ivory.  Sob.)
> 
> Further in my sudden inability to Google basic information, is there a basic, easy-to-follow "how to clean/condition/recolor my purse" tutorial on TPF?  A major bag goal for this year is to actually take care of my new pretty bags.


For the best rehab information check out the Coach rehab club. It is mostly geared toward vintage Coach but it is the most active rehab thread on the forum and they can probably help with most brands. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/ They can definitely help you pick the best conditioners and dyes.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Sounds like it!
> 
> I’m like that with others colours: red, yellow, orange, green etc. On this basis we could be buying loads…
> 
> Hang on - that’s not what this thread is about


Some colors we are drawn to. Others not so much. I love most colors but am drawn most to blues, greens and purples. Some of the colors I have in purses I wouldn't wear in clothing. It isn't a good idea to be a completist - buy a color just because it is missing from our wardrobe. There is probably a good reason you don't have it already.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I have relatives that were furriers too.



Interestingly, all the time I knew her (she died , my grandmother had one fox stole, an astrakhan coat, a tweed, a raincoat and a handbag in her hall closet and that was it.


Katinahat said:


> Little up date. I have a lot of dresses which I went through yesterday evening and removed 6 that I haven’t worn in years and consigned them to storage to move on. I passed a dress worn twice to younger DD, suits her better. I looked out two DKNY bags I was thinking of selling/donating and put them in front of older DD. Suddenly she loves and wants both. One goes with her new MK dress for the wedding. She also took the small embellished Coach purse which I think more age appropriate. Two happy DDs. I am still considering selling 2 Radleys and a Fossil bag that I don’t even have on my list/count because I haven’t used them in 5 years plus an MK clutch I don’t like anymore. My sister might like that one. Not sure if it counts as rehoming if they don’t leave my house but I’d get very little if I sold them!
> 
> Net January results so far:
> +2 bags :navy quilted Aspinal Lottie (gift), pink Mini Alexa
> - 2 bags: pink and cream DKNYs
> + 1 SLG: pink Mulberry card case
> - 1 SLG: embellished Coach purse
> + 1 dress for wedding
> - 7 dresses
> 11 bags carried: inc 2 new and 5 which had little / no use last year. Hoping to add another one or two this week.



Bravo


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

ElainePG said:


> I don't know about laundry bags that keep out particles from the water. Are these the same as the lingerie bags that I've used forever? Or are they something new, different, and way expensive?
> 
> And are they something I need?



From what I gather, they’re special bags. And at $35 a pop, not cheap! I have loads of lingerie bags, but these look to have a much tighter weave.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Interestingly, all the time I knew her (she died , my grandmother had one fox stole, an astrakhan coat, a tweed, a raincoat and a handbag in her hall closet and that was it.
> 
> 
> Bravo


It was my great aunt on my father's side. My mom didn't have any furs. The closest thing she had was a shearling coat.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Not to bring up the ethics of fur, but the legality of it:  While making a tiny dent in all the stuff in my mother's basement, I found a kangaroo coat that her aunt brought back from Australia for her mother in the 60s.  I don't know that it's me, as I don't wear much fur, and it's very... banana yellow.  (It may be less so now, it wasn't back from the cleaners before I left.) But if I wanted to wear it in Europe, could I even bring it in from the US, or would I need a CITES (obviously impossible)?  Google is being useless.
> 
> (I don't even want to discuss the gorgeous mah-jongg set my mother brought back from Taiwan whose tiles at best are an unknown bone, at worst ivory.  Sob.)
> 
> Further in my sudden inability to Google basic information, is there a basic, easy-to-follow "how to clean/condition/recolor my purse" tutorial on TPF?  A major bag goal for this year is to actually take care of my new pretty bags.



You don't need CITES for the Eastern Grey, Eestern Grey, Common Wallaroo, or the Red Kangaroo. I'm thinking your coat maybe a faded or bleached red. Kangaroos are bred for meat and fur like their Northern counterparts deer and antelope. 

Most 'ivory' pieces sold to tourists are bone, but there are helpful guides on line that can help ease your mind. 

Have you looked through the Handbag Maintenance Forum on tPF? *Other brilliant restorers are regulars of this thread. *


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I don't know about laundry bags that keep out particles from the water. Are these the same as the lingerie bags that I've used forever? Or are they something new, different, and way expensive?
> 
> And are they something I need?



Old white cotton pillow cases are all you need


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Sounds like it!
> 
> I’m like that with others colours: red, yellow, orange, green etc. On this basis we could be buying loads…
> 
> Hang on - that’s not what this thread is about



 



ElainePG said:


> Yikes. I don't have a single, solitary pink bag. Or any pink clothing items, except for one oversized pink cashmere sweater.
> 
> Poor me!
> 
> Is it time to go shopping?



I have all the colours and therefore no more excuses


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> Old white cotton pillow cases are all you need



Really? That is great to know! I can do old white cotton pillow cases. Have several on hand…


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Visual layout is important to me.  I like to see things neatly laid out, but they also have to be bags that are relevant to my current lifestyle, and those that I am able to use on a reasonably frequent basis.



I am the same. I wish we had a big walk-in closet where I had lots of space for my bags. I did some good closet reorganizing last year and created a bunch of extra shelving space but I’m running out of it lol.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> Some colors we are drawn to. Others not so much. I love most colors but am drawn most to blues, greens and purples. Some of the colors I have in purses I wouldn't wear in clothing. It isn't a good idea to be a completist - buy a color just because it is missing from our wardrobe. There is probably a good reason you don't have it already.



It’s so true… in handbags I am drawn to pinks, greens, and taupes… I always think I want a yellow bag but whenever I own one, I don’t end up pairing it with much. And I don’t wear much yellow either in clothing.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> You don't need CITES for the Eastern Grey, Eestern Grey, Common Wallaroo, or the Red Kangaroo. I'm thinking your coat maybe a faded or bleached red. Kangaroos are bred for meat and fur like their Northern counterparts deer and antelope.



I have a vintage coyote coat that I bought for my mother from ebay.  When she died, I kept it even though it never gets cold where I live.   I dream of a cold weather vacation to Toronto, just so I can wear this coat.  It never occurred to me that there would be any CITES issue.   Please tell me I don't need it for coyote.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> I am the same. I wish we had a big walk-in closet where I had lots of space for my bags. I did some good closet reorganizing last year and created a bunch of extra shelving space but I’m running out of it lol.


A big walk-in closet with lots of shelves for bags would be wonderful.  I like the idea of everything fashion-related being in one room/area, as opposed to being distributed across different locations including boxes under the bed etc.  For the last few years, I have been considering adding some kind of a wardrobe or shelving unit but a part of me resisted because I felt like the more storage space I created, the more I would end up accumulating.  However, I've finally given in.  Considering how much time I've been spending at home the last couple of years, I need the space around me to bring me joy aesthetically, and having a designated unit for bags will do just that.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> A big walk-in closet with lots of shelves for bags would be wonderful.  I like the idea of everything fashion-related being in one room/area, as opposed to being distributed across different locations including boxes under the bed etc.  For the last few years, I have been considering adding some kind of a wardrobe or shelving unit but a part of me resisted because I felt like the more storage space I created, the more I would end up accumulating.  However, I've finally given in.  Considering how much time I've been spending at home the last couple of years, I need the space around me to bring me joy aesthetically, and having a designated unit for bags will do just that.


My bedroom closet is too small for my clothes. I don't have room for a dresser in my bedroom. I know I have too many clothes but I can't stand waste. I can't just donate clothes because I have too many. I feel I need to use them to get my money's worth. It is hard for me to see what I have so some things get neglected. What I really should do is only keep clothes of the current season in there but that may not work because my winter clothes are mostly sweaters that can't be hung up and my summer clothes can all hang.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> My bedroom closet is too small for my clothes. I don't have room for a dresser in my bedroom. I know I have too many clothes but I can't stand waste. I can't just donate clothes because I have too many. I feel I need to use them to get my money's worth. It is hard for me to see what I have so some things get neglected. What I really should do is only keep clothes of the current season in there but that may not work because my winter clothes are mostly sweaters that can't be hung up and my summer clothes can all hang.


Does your bedroom closet have only hanging space?  I am wondering if you can place a small shelving/cubicle unit on the closet floor to accommodate folded sweaters during winter.  That way, you can only keep the clothes of the current season in there.  I only keep current season clothing in my closet.  The out-of-season clothing is put away, and only pulled out when the seasons start to change.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Does your bedroom closet have only hanging space?  I am wondering if you can place a small shelving/cubicle unit on the closet floor to accommodate folded sweaters during winter.  That way, you can only keep the clothes of the current season in there.  I only keep current season clothing in my closet.  The out-of-season clothing is put away, and only pulled out when the seasons start to change.


There are some built in shelves and I have a small dresser in there but those are full. The sweaters are on the shelves, blouses and tees are hanging. All my pants and dresses are hanging too. The closet is just too small. I have to share it with DH. I have more room than he does but it still isn't enough. I keep my shoes and outerwear in another room.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing in shopping their closet and avoiding unnecessary purchases?
> 
> Any surprises so far as you wear bags you may have previously ignored / forgotten? Have you rekindled love for any former favorites? Any bags need to be rehomed?
> 
> What can we as a group do to support you as you shun more buying in favor of loving what you have?


I'm not sure I'm doing all that great in shopping my closet...the more I dig, the more I realize that a lot of what I have no longer fits my lifestyle or doesn't make me look/feel the way I want to. So, I've actually been doing a lot of online window shopping to try and find pieces that will fulfill those things. I actually bought a dress, skirt, and sweater that I thought would be both cute and WFH appropriate, but they are all big fails. The items looks so cute on the model, but so awful on me. They were promptly returned, but overall, I feel like I'm going to end up buying new things more than I will end up shopping my closet. Still, I continue to try and examine my closet critically to try and figure out what I CAN make work, what I feel comfortable in, what makes me feel good, but also what works with my current life. It's a work in progress.



Katinahat said:


> What are your thoughts on lots of SLGs. I find switching SLGs regularly far more irritating than switching bags!


Ooh, I hate switching SLGs! That is one area that I'm happy to not have multiples in (though somehow, I still do ). I'm not someone who cares about matching my SLGs to my bag, so having multiples doesn't really serve a purpose for me. My main/large wallet is a Chanel WOC, which I actually just use are a regular wallet, keeping cash and lesser-used cards in it. My important cards - main credits cards, ID, etc. - I keep in an LV Key Pouch. I have another no-name card holder for gift cards, etc., and an LV round coin pouch for coins. Then I have a couple of catch-all type pouches. These are basically never switched out, even though I do have other card holders and pouches, because it is way too much work for me. I will switch out my wallet if needed. I have two compact wallets, and one has actually become my main wallet these days as I've really downsized my things to carry in the diaper bag, but I actually hate having two compact wallets because they both serve the same function - a small wallet for smaller bags, and I don't need two wallets that serve that function. Both were gifts though, so they are sentimental and won't leave my collection.



papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948


This is gorgeous! All this talk about leather jackets has me seriously wanting to purchase one that I've been eyeing. I really shouldn't though. I already have two black Moto jackets, and this would make a third. The two I have are different sizes, so while they are remarkably similar, I justify it because I will wear the bigger one when I'm wearing something heavier/thicker underneath. The one I'm eyeing has a belt, whereas my others don't, but I don't think that's really a good enough reason to purchase it. If it were a different color or different style of leather jacket from what I already have, maybe, but it's not. Still though, I want it, lol. I guess at least I'm consistent in what I like!



Katinahat said:


> Yes I’m UK. I’m petite too which can add to the difficulties. I’m forever having clothing altered as I can’t sew myself. Most of my clothing isn’t designer but I love Ted Baker. They have lots of skater dresses which I find work well for me. Most of my work wear is good High St e.g Hobbs, Jigsaw or Whistles which are all in our main department store John Lewis. I live in my NYDJ jeans at the weekend.


I kind of forgot about Ted Baker. I love Ted Baker, but I don't own any. Off to check out what's available now! 



Katinahat said:


> Just had the best day out with DD. Tattoo place was very professional at piercing her ears. Then we went to a few shops. Got her the cutest dress in the sale at Michael Kors for the family wedding at Easter.
> View attachment 5305834
> 
> Then we looked at card cases in a department store. We both really like a Chloe one but decided the grey colour wasn’t me. She tried a cute elephant Loewe bag.
> View attachment 5305919
> 
> We went into the Mulberry boutique to look at card cases. Ended up buying the matching one for my Alexa so that’s another fail on shopping my own collection. It’s like a very mini version of my long Darley wallet and very cute. Perfect pink family:
> View attachment 5305865
> 
> I love the long Darley but if they’d had the card case last year I’d have definitely gone for it instead. The card case is perfect for my small bags. It’s much smaller than the continental oak purse I have. Is this too much pink now? I’ll use them in different bags.
> 
> Finally here is Mini Alexa on her first outing at lunch in a cafe. Fitted lots: medium oak purse, keys, reusable shopping tote, pink woolly hat, mask, lip stick and hand sanitiser.
> View attachment 5305897


The pink family! I love it all!



afroken said:


> I want to share 2 handpainted silk scarves that I purchased from Etsy this month.
> 
> View attachment 5306394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306396
> 
> 
> Last year I went a bit crazy over handbags and before February was over, already en massed 7 new bags  While I also sold several bags, 7 in 2 months was way out of my comfort zone. So this year I’m trying to plan my purchases better and not have any splurges of the moment (following along with everyone’s stats really helped ). I currently have my eye on the Mansur Gavriel purple cloud clutch for my birthday in March and other than that, only have one Massaccesi handbag on my wishlist. I’m more or less at purse peace and don’t see any holes in my collection, so I’ll try not to buy anymore other than the forementioned two.
> 
> Due to covid gain, my heavy winter jacket fit very tight now, and given that I live in a cold climate area, will also look into buying a new heavy winter jacket which costs anywhere from $500-1000, so that’s another big purchase. I’m a big fan of Etsy and found that many talented artists create silk scarves - which is another one of my obsessions other than bags! I’m glad to have purchased these two without hurting my budget, and if any other scarf lovers here have any Etsy recommendations, please pass them along.


These are so beautiful! I wish I could wear scarves. I always feel like women who wear scarves have an elegance and grace that I aspire to, but when I try to wear a scarf, I feel like a little girl playing dress up. It's a shame because there are so many lovely scarves out there!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> There are some built in shelves and I have a small dresser in there but those are full. The sweaters are on the shelves, blouses and tees are hanging. All my pants and dresses are hanging too. The closet is just too small. I have to share it with DH. I have more room than he does but it still isn't enough. I keep my shoes and outerwear in another room.


Do you have another closet or storage area in your home that you could use to hold your out-of-season clothes?  Or maybe even an area where you can place an additional compact sized dresser (maybe a tall unit versus a wide one).  Often, there is open space in the  passageways between rooms to hold a dresser or credenza type unit that can then be used for additional storage.  
I fold my jeans, T-shirts and sweaters, and only hang dresses, fancier tops, a few long-sleeve tops and blouses.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! I've been quietly existing within the past several days... my anxiety has been at an all-time high. Last night I woke up several times in a panic. I am definitely getting triggered by my new relationship ( I don't really know what to call it at this point... he views me as a good, quality friend whilst harbouring romantic feelings / has explicitly said he wants to go out on dates with me... see what I mean by anxiety??) which means I certainly have more healing to do. I'm ready to do this with him, one day at a time. He's made it clear that he sees a future with me in it. I wish my heart could just sit comfortably in this beautiful moment.  This is beautiful and we have so much time to explore this. 

As for handbags... the thrift stores have been very kind to me lately. I recently added a Coach Legacy Canteen in ultraviolet for $20.00. It was brand new. I love the circular, quirky shape. As for storage I have a built-in shelving unit that houses some shoes and handbags. When I move out I'm probably going to switch to a bookcase. 

I hope everybody had a gorgeous weekend.


----------



## dramaprincess713

cowgirlsboots said:


> He definitely belongs to the kind of children that need time to find out what they want and where life will take them, actually he says: "I´m a child, I do not want to decide what kind of school is best for me now. I want to have more time. I don´t want to be asked what job I´d like to do. That´s all in the future."
> To me this sounds right. When the time comes he´ll know!
> Until then it´s survive the school system, not drown, not lose faith in himself, not lose happiness...
> To my great relief the awful German test is behind him and he passed with a C. Yippeeh!
> So now we are enjoying a week-end full of sleep and screen time for him and sewing for me. Sunday night is early enough to think about the homework due on Monday...


I'm choosing to quote you, but I just wanted to say thank you to you and everyone who has shared about their children and schooling. My girl is too young for us to have any of these concerns yet, but it's something I really want to be sure that I'm aware of and sensitive to. School always came easy for me, all the way through my masters program. I was always top of the class, great grades - a very sterotypical only child of Asian immigrant parents. I've always said it's not that I'm exceptionally intelligent; I was just always good at school. I worked hard, sure, and there was a lot of things tied up in and driving my academic performance (feelings of worth, pleasing parents, societal expectations, competition, etc.), but I also was just really good at completing assignments, writing papers, taking tests, etc. It took effort and time, but it wasn't ever difficult for me. Honestly, it wasn't really until after I was finished with school that I really got that it's not that way for everyone. 

My husband, who is one of the most intelligent people I know, wasn't a straight-A student and had learning disabilities. The work of school didn't come naturally or easily to him the way it did for me. When I think about my daughter going to school, it is so easy to take it for granted and assume that she will be a straight-A student and find it all comes naturally to her because that was how it was for me. But she might struggle. She might find the classroom environment and expectations difficult or have learning disabilities. She might put in all her effort and do the absolute best she can and get a C or D or F. I really want to be sure that I'm aware of that, sensitive to it, and support her in the best way possible. I don't want her to feel her worth is determines by her grades. I really appreciate everyone who has shared their experience/their children's experience because it is a valuable reminder to me my daughter may not be like I was in school, and that is more than ok.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Use the bag challenge:

I have had little opportunity to use anything other than the diaper bag (which I don’t consider a “real” bag) this month, but I had an appointment this morning so I pulled out one of my least-used bag - my Coach Burrough.



(I am a horrible photographer!)

I could actually use ideas and help with this bag. It was a gift from my husband back when we were still dating. It was actually the last gift her gave me as boyfriend/girlfriend-he proposed to me soon afterward. My husband rarely gifts me bags, and I’m super sentimental, so I have no plans to get rid of it.

However, I really struggle to find it comfortable to use! I actually picked it out because I loved the look of it, but it was before I was really in-tune with my bag preferences. It basically embodies all I dislike in bags. It has too many compartments/dividers (I prefer one big space), but I could actually deal with that if it weren’t for the carry options - or lack thereof. I am not a hand carry/crook of the arm carry girl. I find it uncomfortable and oftentimes too heavy. I’m not usually a crossbody girl either, and while I’ve gained more of an appreciation for crossbody these days, I find bags like this too big/bulky for comfortable crossbody. And, I’m also not a long shoulder carry girl. I love short shoulder, but long shoulder always feels uncomfortable and unnatural to me and like the bag is about to slip off my shoulder any minute. I think it has something to do with not actually being able to feel the bag under my arm and close to my body with long shoulder?

Anyway, I rarely carry this bag because I just cannot find a comfortable way to do so! I could deal with the compartments and dividers, even if it’s not my preference, but I really struggle to deal with uncomfortable carry. I don’t even know if this is a problem that can be solved as it seems like an issue inherent in the bag itself, but does anyone have any ideas? I would love to carry this one more!

As a complete aside, does anyone also have and tips/suggestions on good tips or products for cleaning? I noticed today that it actually seems like the handles and the bottom half of the bag are somewhat discolored. Again, this bag was from before I really got into bags so I never did anything with it as far as care/clean/conditioning goes. I’m honestly not sure if it’s dirt or fading or what so I’m not sure it’s something that really could even be fixed at this point, but might these be something I could try or at least something for prevent it from getting worse?


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s sensible! Most preloved vintage pieces do need cleaning and tailoring. Almost everything I buy does...  How much is having a vintage fur cleaned professionally, please? We don´t have any reliable dry cleaners in our town. I usually freeze my furs, then ozone and  hoover them before wiping them off with a damp cloth. Most linings I take out, wash and re-attach. I´m wearing my black 1 € Persian lamb from ebay atm. It´s so nice and warm and I like the shiny black.


I think your way is best, but since covid my freezer is packed. I will let you know when I get it back. my dry cleaner sends it out to a leather specialist.


----------



## afroken

dramaprincess713 said:


> However, I really struggle to find it comfortable to use! I actually picked it out because I loved the look of it, but it was before I was really in-tune with my bag preferences. It basically embodies all I dislike in bags. It has too many compartments/dividers (I prefer one big space), but I could actually deal with that if it weren’t for the carry options - or lack thereof. I am not a hand carry/crook of the arm carry girl. I find it uncomfortable and oftentimes too heavy. I’m not usually a crossbody girl either, and while I’ve gained more of an appreciation for crossbody these days, I find bags like this too big/bulky for comfortable crossbody. And, I’m also not a long shoulder carry girl. I love short shoulder, but long shoulder always feels uncomfortable and unnatural to me and like the bag is about to slip off my shoulder any minute. I think it has something to do with not actually being able to feel the bag under my arm and close to my body with long shoulder?
> 
> Anyway, I rarely carry this bag because I just cannot find a comfortable way to do so! I could deal with the compartments and dividers, even if it’s not my preference, but I really struggle to deal with uncomfortable carry. I don’t even know if this is a problem that can be solved as it seems like an issue inherent in the bag itself, but does anyone have any ideas? I would love to carry this one more!


I think I know what you mean here. I have a Polene Numero Un and I struggle with the same issue. I bought the bag because I love dark green bags and it really is a beautiful/well-constructed bag. But upon receiving it, I realized that I have so little options to wear it. I prefer slouchy shoulder bags and crossbodies, but the Polene is a handheld bag. Sure it comes with a crossbody strap, but I feel it's too big to be worn crossbody and the strap too long to be worn as a shoulder bag, not to mention it's heavy. It's never leaving my collection because I love the beautiful colour and silhouette, so selling it is out of the question. I've designated it as my date night and fancy dinner bag - for occasions where I'm not going to be walking long distances and will just be sitting for most of the time. And I think it worked very well for that purpose, handheld bags are so elegant and very suited for these kind of occasions.



dramaprincess713 said:


> These are so beautiful! I wish I could wear scarves. I always feel like women who wear scarves have an elegance and grace that I aspire to, but when I try to wear a scarf, I feel like a little girl playing dress up. It's a shame because there are so many lovely scarves out there!


Thank you  I found scarves to be a great way to elevate any outfit and much cheaper than handbags - it's a good accessory for Zoom meetings, I'm sure my colleagues are tired of seeing my sweats.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> These are lovely. I have also purchased some scarves and perfume (both much less expensive than bags) this past year. I don't have any Etsy recommendations but I have had my eye on several Ferragamo and Mantero scarves.


So I just checked out Mantero scarves and that’s one rabbit hole 


ElainePG said:


> These scarves are gorgeous! I think you did very well shopping on Etsy. Plus, you're supporting small-business artisans.


Thank you!! I’ve discovered so many talented artisans on Etsy! If only space wasn’t an issue at home, otherwise I might’ve filled the entire place up with Etsy finds


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Do you have another closet or storage area in your home that you could use to hold your out-of-season clothes?  Or maybe even an area where you can place an additional compact sized dresser (maybe a tall unit versus a wide one).  Often, there is open space in the  passageways between rooms to hold a dresser or credenza type unit that can then be used for additional storage.
> I fold my jeans, T-shirts and sweaters, and only hang dresses, fancier tops, a few long-sleeve tops and blouses.


Thanks! There is room in my daughter's bedrooms (they moved out long ago). I just can't figure out how to make that work because I don't want to have to go to two rooms every time I get dressed. I already use a cabinet in the hallway for my shoes, my daughter's room for cardigans, and the hall closet for coats. My swimwear is under my bed. I am keeping some out of season clothing in my daughters' rooms but in California, we don't have very distinct seasons so it isn't that much. We have too much furniture in our bedroom because we moved from a larger house that had a sitting room attached to the master bedroom. A lot of the sitting room furniture is in our bedroom. Obviously the easy solution would be to get rid of the couch or piano so I could get a dresser in there. 

Thanks for getting me thinking. There is a chair and end table near to the closet. If I get rid of those, I could fit in a dresser. That would help immensely.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I've been quietly existing within the past several days... my anxiety has been at an all-time high. Last night I woke up several times in a panic. I am definitely getting triggered by my new relationship ( I don't really know what to call it at this point... he views me as a good, quality friend whilst harbouring romantic feelings / has explicitly said he wants to go out on dates with me... see what I mean by anxiety??) which means I certainly have more healing to do. I'm ready to do this with him, one day at a time. He's made it clear that he sees a future with me in it. I wish my heart could just sit comfortably in this beautiful moment.  This is beautiful and we have so much time to explore this.
> 
> As for handbags... the thrift stores have been very kind to me lately. I recently added a Coach Legacy Canteen in ultraviolet for $20.00. It was brand new. I love the circular, quirky shape. As for storage I have a built-in shelving unit that houses some shoes and handbags. When I move out I'm probably going to switch to a bookcase.
> 
> I hope everybody had a gorgeous weekend.


I'm sorry about the anxiety!

I'm so jealous of your canteen bag! I waffled on getting that one. I wouldn't have hesitated to pick it up for that price. That is the color I would have gotten too.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> Use the bag challenge:
> 
> I have had little opportunity to use anything other than the diaper bag (which I don’t consider a “real” bag) this month, but I had an appointment this morning so I pulled out one of my least-used bag - my Coach Burrough.
> 
> View attachment 5307329
> 
> (I am a horrible photographer!)
> 
> I could actually use ideas and help with this bag. It was a gift from my husband back when we were still dating. It was actually the last gift her gave me as boyfriend/girlfriend-he proposed to me soon afterward. My husband rarely gifts me bags, and I’m super sentimental, so I have no plans to get rid of it.
> 
> However, I really struggle to find it comfortable to use! I actually picked it out because I loved the look of it, but it was before I was really in-tune with my bag preferences. It basically embodies all I dislike in bags. It has too many compartments/dividers (I prefer one big space), but I could actually deal with that if it weren’t for the carry options - or lack thereof. I am not a hand carry/crook of the arm carry girl. I find it uncomfortable and oftentimes too heavy. I’m not usually a crossbody girl either, and while I’ve gained more of an appreciation for crossbody these days, I find bags like this too big/bulky for comfortable crossbody. And, I’m also not a long shoulder carry girl. I love short shoulder, but long shoulder always feels uncomfortable and unnatural to me and like the bag is about to slip off my shoulder any minute. I think it has something to do with not actually being able to feel the bag under my arm and close to my body with long shoulder?
> 
> Anyway, I rarely carry this bag because I just cannot find a comfortable way to do so! I could deal with the compartments and dividers, even if it’s not my preference, but I really struggle to deal with uncomfortable carry. I don’t even know if this is a problem that can be solved as it seems like an issue inherent in the bag itself, but does anyone have any ideas? I would love to carry this one more!
> 
> As a complete aside, does anyone also have and tips/suggestions on good tips or products for cleaning? I noticed today that it actually seems like the handles and the bottom half of the bag are somewhat discolored. Again, this bag was from before I really got into bags so I never did anything with it as far as care/clean/conditioning goes. I’m honestly not sure if it’s dirt or fading or what so I’m not sure it’s something that really could even be fixed at this point, but might these be something I could try or at least something for prevent it from getting worse?


My favorite conditioner, which also cleans leather, is Leather CPR. 

Have you considered getting a novelty strap for this bag? They make some that are for short shoulder carry rather than crossbody. They are harder to find but they are out there. There are even places, like Mautto, where you can get straps custom made. 

As far as the compartments go, I find it is best to just use some of them. When bags have two identical compartments on either side of the bag, I can never remember which side holds the item I need so I have to open both, which is a big pain. I wouldn't use either of these, just the center compartment and the two open pockets.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Some colors we are drawn to. Others not so much. I love most colors but am drawn most to blues, greens and purples. Some of the colors I have in purses I wouldn't wear in clothing. It isn't a good idea to be a completist - buy a color just because it is missing from our wardrobe. There is probably a good reason you don't have it already.


This is very true. I look at everyone’s stunning red bags but they really wouldn’t go with my clothing. I don’t want or feel the need for these other colours really. I’m still considering for a beige/cream/white evening bag but in no rush. 





papertiger said:


> I have all the colours and therefore no more excuses


Sounds like a beautiful rainbow of bags! 


Jereni said:


> It’s so true… in handbags I am drawn to pinks, greens, and taupes… I always think I want a yellow bag but whenever I own one, I don’t end up pairing it with much. And I don’t wear much yellow either in clothing.


My main colours are pinks, blues and purples plus neutrals in blacks, greys and browns. 


dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm not sure I'm doing all that great in shopping my closet...the more I dig, the more I realize that a lot of what I have no longer fits my lifestyle or doesn't make me look/feel the way I want to. So, I've actually been doing a lot of online window shopping to try and find pieces that will fulfill those things. I actually bought a dress, skirt, and sweater that I thought would be both cute and WFH appropriate, but they are all big fails. The items looks so cute on the model, but so awful on me. They were promptly returned, but overall, I feel like I'm going to end up buying new things more than I will end up shopping my closet. Still, I continue to try and examine my closet critically to try and figure out what I CAN make work, what I feel comfortable in, what makes me feel good, but also what works with my current life. It's a work in progress.
> 
> 
> Ooh, I hate switching SLGs! That is one area that I'm happy to not have multiples in (though somehow, I still do ). I'm not someone who cares about matching my SLGs to my bag, so having multiples doesn't really serve a purpose for me. My main/large wallet is a Chanel WOC, which I actually just use are a regular wallet, keeping cash and lesser-used cards in it. My important cards - main credits cards, ID, etc. - I keep in an LV Key Pouch. I have another no-name card holder for gift cards, etc., and an LV round coin pouch for coins. Then I have a couple of catch-all type pouches. These are basically never switched out, even though I do have other card holders and pouches, because it is way too much work for me. I will switch out my wallet if needed. I have two compact wallets, and one has actually become my main wallet these days as I've really downsized my things to carry in the diaper bag, but I actually hate having two compact wallets because they both serve the same function - a small wallet for smaller bags, and I don't need two wallets that serve that function. Both were gifts though, so they are sentimental and won't leave my collection.
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous! All this talk about leather jackets has me seriously wanting to purchase one that I've been eyeing. I really shouldn't though. I already have two black Moto jackets, and this would make a third. The two I have are different sizes, so while they are remarkably similar, I justify it because I will wear the bigger one when I'm wearing something heavier/thicker underneath. The one I'm eyeing has a belt, whereas my others don't, but I don't think that's really a good enough reason to purchase it. If it were a different color or different style of leather jacket from what I already have, maybe, but it's not. Still though, I want it, lol. I guess at least I'm consistent in what I like!
> 
> 
> I kind of forgot about Ted Baker. I love Ted Baker, but I don't own any. Off to check out what's available now!
> 
> 
> The pink family! I love it all!
> 
> 
> These are so beautiful! I wish I could wear scarves. I always feel like women who wear scarves have an elegance and grace that I aspire to, but when I try to wear a scarf, I feel like a little girl playing dress up. It's a shame because there are so many lovely scarves out there!


Interesting re SLGs. Glad you liked my  pink family. Enjoy looking at Ted Baker. I have many TB dresses!

I have exactly the same issue with scarfs so I feel silly. They just feel in the way. My blush pink leather jacket has a belt and I find that a bit irritating and in the way too. You might feel different.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> This is very true. I look at everyone’s stunning red bags but they really wouldn’t go with my clothing. I don’t want or feel the need for these other colours really. I’m still considering for a beige/cream/white evening bag but in no rush.
> Sounds like a beautiful rainbow of bags!
> 
> My main colours are pinks, blues and purples plus neutrals in blacks, greys and browns.
> 
> Interesting re SLGs. Glad you liked my  pink family. Enjoy looking at Ted Baker. I have many TB dresses!
> 
> I have exactly the same issue with scarfs so I feel silly. They just feel in the way. My blush pink leather jacket has a belt and I find that a bit irritating and in the way too. You might feel different.


I  can't wear scarves either. It feels too dressed up or too grown up for me. I can wrap them on my purses sometimes but I've never felt comfortable wearing them.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> I am the same. I wish we had a big walk-in closet where I had lots of space for my bags. I did some good closet reorganizing last year and created a bunch of extra shelving space but I’m running out of it lol.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> A big walk-in closet with lots of shelves for bags would be wonderful.  I like the idea of everything fashion-related being in one room/area, as opposed to being distributed across different locations including boxes under the bed etc.  For the last few years, I have been considering adding some kind of a wardrobe or shelving unit but a part of me resisted because I felt like the more storage space I created, the more I would end up accumulating.  However, I've finally given in.  Considering how much time I've been spending at home the last couple of years, I need the space around me to bring me joy aesthetically, and having a designated unit for bags will do just that.





whateve said:


> My bedroom closet is too small for my clothes. I don't have room for a dresser in my bedroom. I know I have too many clothes but I can't stand waste. I can't just donate clothes because I have too many. I feel I need to use them to get my money's worth. It is hard for me to see what I have so some things get neglected. What I really should do is only keep clothes of the current season in there but that may not work because my winter clothes are mostly sweaters that can't be hung up and my summer clothes can all hang.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Does your bedroom closet have only hanging space?  I am wondering if you can place a small shelving/cubicle unit on the closet floor to accommodate folded sweaters during winter.  That way, you can only keep the clothes of the current season in there.  I only keep current season clothing in my closet.  The out-of-season clothing is put away, and only pulled out when the seasons start to change.





whateve said:


> There are some built in shelves and I have a small dresser in there but those are full. The sweaters are on the shelves, blouses and tees are hanging. All my pants and dresses are hanging too. The closet is just too small. I have to share it with DH. I have more room than he does but it still isn't enough. I keep my shoes and outerwear in another room.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Do you have another closet or storage area in your home that you could use to hold your out-of-season clothes?  Or maybe even an area where you can place an additional compact sized dresser (maybe a tall unit versus a wide one).  Often, there is open space in the  passageways between rooms to hold a dresser or credenza type unit that can then be used for additional storage.
> I fold my jeans, T-shirts and sweaters, and only hang dresses, fancier tops, a few long-sleeve tops and blouses.





whateve said:


> Thanks! There is room in my daughter's bedrooms (they moved out long ago). I just can't figure out how to make that work because I don't want to have to go to two rooms every time I get dressed. I already use a cabinet in the hallway for my shoes, my daughter's room for cardigans, and the hall closet for coats. My swimwear is under my bed. I am keeping some out of season clothing in my daughters' rooms but in California, we don't have very distinct seasons so it isn't that much. We have too much furniture in our bedroom because we moved from a larger house that had a sitting room attached to the master bedroom. A lot of the sitting room furniture is in our bedroom. Obviously the easy solution would be to get rid of the couch or piano so I could get a dresser in there.
> 
> Thanks for getting me thinking. There is a chair and end table near to the closet. If I get rid of those, I could fit in a dresser. That would help immensely.


I can empathise with the small closet. We used to have 1 hanging wardrobe I shared with DH and then a big dresser each. I hung all my bags on hooks on the back of a door. It wasn’t the best.

5 years ago I had storage built into our master bedroom. I’ve never been a fitted storage fan but now I love it! It has a good balance of hanging, shoe rack and shelves plus high storage for real out of season, holiday clothing and suitcases. I live in Scotland. Our seasons are changeable: four seasons in one day isn’t impossible! It means lots of clothes.

However great my new storage is, it isn’t big enough anymore! I have nearly run out of space. I’d love a proper walk in wardrobe but that won’t happen. This is our forever home and we are happy here. I just need to try for one in one out. 




My storage. DH has 3 doors and I have 6 including the one that goes into the corner. I have more stuff and the half doors hide a well lit mirrored dressing table.


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I've been quietly existing within the past several days... my anxiety has been at an all-time high. Last night I woke up several times in a panic. I am definitely getting triggered by my new relationship ( I don't really know what to call it at this point... he views me as a good, quality friend whilst harbouring romantic feelings / has explicitly said he wants to go out on dates with me... see what I mean by anxiety??) which means I certainly have more healing to do. I'm ready to do this with him, one day at a time. He's made it clear that he sees a future with me in it. I wish my heart could just sit comfortably in this beautiful moment.  This is beautiful and we have so much time to explore this.
> 
> As for handbags... the thrift stores have been very kind to me lately. I recently added a Coach Legacy Canteen in ultraviolet for $20.00. It was brand new. I love the circular, quirky shape. As for storage I have a built-in shelving unit that houses some shoes and handbags. When I move out I'm probably going to switch to a bookcase.
> 
> I hope everybody had a gorgeous weekend.


Sorry you’ve been feeling triggered and hence anxiety. I get it! Be gentle with yourself and take it slow. The anxiety does eventually pass and if he’s the right one he’ll want you to feel happy and comfortable so will accept that. You have good insight. I’d buried my trauma so deep I didn’t know why I felt that way. I cried all the time when DH and I met. On the surface I appeared a successful professional and very together but I had some horrible mixed up feelings and very unhealthy coping strategies. Your insight will help to guide you through the early days of this relationship and I sincerely hope it works out for you. 


dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm choosing to quote you, but I just wanted to say thank you to you and everyone who has shared about their children and schooling. My girl is too young for us to have any of these concerns yet, but it's something I really want to be sure that I'm aware of and sensitive to. School always came easy for me, all the way through my masters program. I was always top of the class, great grades - a very sterotypical only child of Asian immigrant parents. I've always said it's not that I'm exceptionally intelligent; I was just always good at school. I worked hard, sure, and there was a lot of things tied up in and driving my academic performance (feelings of worth, pleasing parents, societal expectations, competition, etc.), but I also was just really good at completing assignments, writing papers, taking tests, etc. It took effort and time, but it wasn't ever difficult for me. Honestly, it wasn't really until after I was finished with school that I really got that it's not that way for everyone.
> 
> My husband, who is one of the most intelligent people I know, wasn't a straight-A student and had learning disabilities. The work of school didn't come naturally or easily to him the way it did for me. When I think about my daughter going to school, it is so easy to take it for granted and assume that she will be a straight-A student and find it all comes naturally to her because that was how it was for me. But she might struggle. She might find the classroom environment and expectations difficult or have learning disabilities. She might put in all her effort and do the absolute best she can and get a C or D or F. I really want to be sure that I'm aware of that, sensitive to it, and support her in the best way possible. I don't want her to feel her worth is determines by her grades. I really appreciate everyone who has shared their experience/their children's experience because it is a valuable reminder to me my daughter may not be like I was in school, and that is more than ok.


You also have great insight and are clearly a wonderful parent already too. I work with many families. The children that have parents who accept them for who they are seem to be happiest despite sometimes having complex challenges. That doesn’t mean not championing your child but knowing them, loving them and being their biggest supporter and source of praise and encouragement. Your insight gives you all this. What a wonderful mum!

It is interesting discussing insight. I was insightful about many things but not about my past and what happened to me. Not at the time and not for all the years I buried it. Therapy has been hard but also brought greater understanding and acceptance of myself. All the things I just suggested a parent needs for their child I realise I needed to give myself but wasn’t: understanding, acceptance, encouragement and love. It’s back to my goal for the year of self-compassion and self-care!


----------



## FizzyWater

Katinahat said:


> I can empathise with the small closet. We used to have 1 hanging wardrobe I shared with DH and then a big dresser each. I hung all my bags on hooks on the back of a door. It wasn’t the best.
> 
> 5 years ago I had storage built into our master bedroom. I’ve never been a fitted storage fan but now I love it! It has a good balance of hanging, shoe rack and shelves plus high storage for real out of season, holiday clothing and suitcases. I live in Scotland. Our seasons are changeable: four seasons in one day isn’t impossible! It means lots of clothes.
> 
> However great my new storage is, it isn’t big enough anymore! I have nearly run out of space. I’d love a proper walk in wardrobe but that won’t happen. This is our forever home and we are happy here. I just need to try for one in one out.
> 
> View attachment 5307423
> View attachment 5307424
> 
> My storage. DH has 3 doors and I have 6 including the one that goes into the corner. I have more stuff and the half doors hide a well lit mirrored dressing table.



Oh, that's a lovely solution!  The built in dressing table is brilliant.


----------



## coffee2go

JenJBS said:


> In these Resolution threads, we support each other with differing goals and objectives, although all underpinned with the overall desire of discovering what is perhaps hidden in the dark recesses of our wardrobes, lofts, attics and editing, curating, refining, redefining or updating our bag wardrobes.
> …
> My 2022 Goals:
> 
> Copied this first goal from @More bags last year since she said it so beautifully.
> 1) Edit my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful.
> 2) One in, one out.
> 3) Only buy purses / wallets / clothes / accessories / jewelry to fill a hole in my collection; or replace/upgrade an existing item.
> 
> This last one is more wishful dreaming...
> 
> Find my signature style, and get rid of anything that doesn't fit it. Any tips on finding your signature style?
> 
> One I heard, that goes along with this Thread is to look in your own closet. Pull out your favorite items and outfits. Then really analyze them. Why are they your favorite? Color? Material? Fit? Etc. Then look for more items with those elements. Then do the same with items you don't wear. That way you can, hopefully, avoid buying more items you won't wear; because you'll know the 'warning signs'. Rather than just saying, "I never wear this. Time to let it go." First figure out, in detail, why you never wear it so you don't end up repeating the 'mistake'.



My resolutions for 2022 is use the bags I already own and only add the bags I really wanted for some time (like Valextra Triennale I’ve been dreaming about for the past 3 years), and not be driven by YouTube reviews or any other social media trends…. Sometimes I find myself browsing online and looking for the next perfect bag to add to my collection, even the vintage ones, but I already have 16 bags and 2 backpacks, so these are more than enough and I actually don’t have extra space and don’t want to part ways with any of the bags I already have, so “1 in, 1 out” would be really painful for me to implement.

I don’t collect any wallets or SLGs, as I switch between the bags the wallet, cardholder and beauty pouch I have, however, this December I’ve upgraded them by getting a few items on sale and now I’m very happy with my new cardholder and passport cover from Serapian, a Montblanc wallet, all in deep red color, my favorite.

As for shopping overall, I’ve decided I don’t need any more makeup or skincare purchases as I have lots, and only will buy smth once I run out of a product that I actually use. As for clothes, I’ve revamped my wardrobe during COVID and got lots of beautiful items on sale that I need to wear (been spending a lot of time WFH mostly), I’ve learned now to buy only what fits my lifestyle and not for my “dream life”… like whenever I see a beautiful pair of heels on sale, I think “yes, they’re pretty, but I don’t need them as I don’t wear any heels at all and don’t have any occasion to wear them on regular basis”. Since our house was robbed a year ago, I lost some of my jewelry, in the next years I would like to built a curated selection of jewelry pieces I would wear on regular basis, so I’m still figuring out what I like and would wear the most, not rushing into buying any must-have pieces.

I also feel like in the past couple of years I’ve found my signature style, I love neutral colors like black, navy blue, camel and white and also deep true shades like BV green, Valentino red and so on, I think they work the best with my skin tone. I also love turtlenecks and scarves as I’m always freezing whenever there is slightest wind; coats and trenches, blazers - anything structured and not oversized as I find these items to fit me best, midi length pleated skirts, midi dresses with round necklines, straight jeans, pants… these are some pieces and colors I feel my best when wearing them, so I think that is signature style, figuring out what you love to wear and what makes you feel your best! It takes time, some trials and errors, but after years of searching I feel like I always gravitated towards the pieces mentioned above and I’ve finally and fully embraced “me”. I also don’t like anything heavily logoed or monogrammed, so it’s easier for me to skip on current trendy pieces. Each time when switching my wardrobe from autumn-winter to spring-summer, I let go of items I’m not longer in love with, I don’t have a massive wardrobe, and I don’t feel the urge or need to have one, actually whenever I see the enormous luxury wardrobes bloggers and celebrities love to showcase I feel too overwhelmed. I wouldn’t say I’m a minimalist, but rather a curator… I’d rather have my favorite pair of jeans, shoes, a sweater in each color I know I like to wear, rather than different styles of jeans, shoes and so on.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I have a vintage coyote coat that I bought for my mother from ebay.  When she died, I kept it even though it never gets cold where I live.   I dream of a cold weather vacation to Toronto, just so I can wear this coat.  It never occurred to me that there would be any CITES issue.   Please tell me I don't need it for coyote.



No worries, you don't need one


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> My resolutions for 2022 is use the bags I already own and only add the bags I really wanted for some time (like Valextra Triennale I’ve been dreaming about for the past 3 years), and not be driven by YouTube reviews or any other social media trends…. Sometimes I find myself browsing online and looking for the next perfect bag to add to my collection, even the vintage ones, but I already have 16 bags and 2 backpacks, so these are more than enough and I actually don’t have extra space and don’t want to part ways with any of the bags I already have, so “1 in, 1 out” would be really painful for me to implement.
> 
> I don’t collect any wallets or SLGs, as I switch between the bags the wallet, cardholder and beauty pouch I have, however, this December I’ve upgraded them by getting a few items on sale and now I’m very happy with my new cardholder and passport cover from Serapian, a Montblanc wallet, all in deep red color, my favorite.
> 
> As for shopping overall, I’ve decided I don’t need any more makeup or skincare purchases as I have lots, and only will buy smth once I run out of a product that I actually use. As for clothes, I’ve revamped my wardrobe during COVID and got lots of beautiful items on sale that I need to wear (been spending a lot of time WFH mostly), I’ve learned now to buy only what fits my lifestyle and not for my “dream life”… like whenever I see a beautiful pair of heels on sale, I think “yes, they’re pretty, but I don’t need them as I don’t wear any heels at all and don’t have any occasion to wear them on regular basis”. Since our house was robbed a year ago, I lost some of my jewelry, in the next years I would like to built a curated selection of jewelry pieces I would wear on regular basis, so I’m still figuring out what I like and would wear the most, not rushing into buying any must-have pieces.
> 
> I also feel like in the past couple of years I’ve found my signature style, I love neutral colors like black, navy blue, camel and white and also deep true shades like BV green, Valentino red and so on, I think they work the best with my skin tone. I also love turtlenecks and scarves as I’m always freezing whenever there is slightest wind; coats and trenches, blazers - anything structured and not oversized as I find these items to fit me best, midi length pleated skirts, midi dresses with round necklines, straight jeans, pants… these are some pieces and colors I feel my best when wearing them, so I think that is signature style, figuring out what you love to wear and what makes you feel your best! It takes time, some trials and errors, but after years of searching I feel like I always gravitated towards the pieces mentioned above and I’ve finally and fully embraced “me”. I also don’t like anything heavily logoed or monogrammed, so it’s easier for me to skip on current trendy pieces. Each time when switching my wardrobe from autumn-winter to spring-summer, I let go of items I’m not longer in love with, I don’t have a massive wardrobe, and I don’t feel the urge or need to have one, actually whenever I see the enormous luxury wardrobes bloggers and celebrities love to showcase I feel too overwhelmed. I wouldn’t say I’m a minimalist, but rather a curator… I’d rather have my favorite pair of jeans, shoes, a sweater in each color I know I like to wear, rather than different styles of jeans, shoes and so on.



Also forgot to add, I’ve really got into hats, and have been wearing baseball caps, felt hats and so in the past year almost every day, this has been very fun and new to me, so I want to experiment a bit in a hat department this year and curate my hat/hair accessories collection


----------



## FizzyWater

cowgirlsboots said:


> Are Kangaroos on the list of endangered creatures? In this case the CITES would be required.
> I don´t have a CITES for any of my vintage exotic bags, shoes and the kitty coat, so make sure not to take any of them to an airport or cross any borders. I enquired about the kitty coat at the German Furriers Guild and was told it needed a CITES in case I would want to buy (oops... I guess it just fell from the sky) , sell or cross borders. As long as I simply own and wear it in Germany there is no problem with the law.



Good point that kangaroos mostly aren't endangered.  How did you ask the German Furriers Guild - via their website?  

Oh, as a data point on fur cleaning costs, the coat cost $60 to have cleaned in a small US town.  I suspect 880 in NYC may come back with a larger number.  



whateve said:


> For the best rehab information check out the Coach rehab club. It is mostly geared toward vintage Coach but it is the most active rehab thread on the forum and they can probably help with most brands. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club.833400/ They can definitely help you pick the best conditioners and dyes.



Ok, thank you!  I've scanned parts of the thread before but should really give it a good read through and take notes!



papertiger said:


> You don't need CITES for the Eastern Grey, Eestern Grey, Common Wallaroo, or the Red Kangaroo. I'm thinking your coat maybe a faded or bleached red. Kangaroos are bred for meat and fur like their Northern counterparts deer and antelope.
> 
> Most 'ivory' pieces sold to tourists are bone, but there are helpful guides on line that can help ease your mind.
> 
> Have you looked through the Handbag Maintenance Forum on tPF? *Other brilliant restorers are regulars of this thread. *



Thank you!  My mom says it came back from the cleaners still banana yellow, so interesting that it probably started red!  

Ah, good point, while she was there to study and probably didn't get it at a tourist shop, she also didn't spend enough on it that it's ivory!

I really have looked through the Maintenance forum.  I feel like I'm at level 101 "What even is leather?" and everyone else is doing graduate work.  I just want a "Maintenance for Dummies" cheat sheet.  With large font and bullet points.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Good point that kangaroos mostly aren't endangered.  How did you ask the German Furriers Guild - via their website?
> 
> Oh, as a data point on fur cleaning costs, the coat cost $60 to have cleaned in a small US town.  I suspect 880 in NYC may come back with a larger number.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thank you!  I've scanned parts of the thread before but should really give it a good read through and take notes!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  My mom says it came back from the cleaners still banana yellow, so interesting that it probably started red!
> 
> Ah, good point, while she was there to study and probably didn't get it at a tourist shop, she also didn't spend enough on it that it's ivory!
> 
> I really have looked through the Maintenance forum.  I feel like I'm at level 101 "What even is leather?" and everyone else is doing graduate work.  I just want a "Maintenance for Dummies" cheat sheet.  With large font and bullet points.



Light scuffs or scratches are just the surface is disturbed. Most of our good bags are dyed through the entire skin (not just painted on) With cleaning (or even a finger - but don't try unless you know the leather) these marks can easily disappear to the naked eye. If you see the bottom of worn leather-soled shoes they have scratched and scuffed so much they actually sand themselves down and become almost waterproof because the pores and texture have been closed-off. This is why soldiers spend all morning polishing their boots and make them shine. Their boots are normal leather, its the constant brushing and a small amount of oil/wax from the cream (sometimes with beeswax) that makes them shine. Bags are more delicate, it's the same principle but tools and products much less harsh. 

You should know what the leather and finish is of a certain bag you want to clean. Some of these luminous finishes (like a Gucci croc jacket I have that has an iridescent sheen) need 100% specialist treatment (actually double that for _any_ exotics - I don't touch). I wouldn't touch a metallic bag unless I _had_ to (had to save my new metallic BV from water damage and it was absolutely fine but one never knows with fancy finishes). Patent or shiny leather, just go over with a cloth and store out of dust-bags. Aged-calfskin, like Chanel does, again only a cloth, any other very fancy finish, don't anything to these bags.  Any grommets, embroidery, beads, crystals, be very, very careful - only spot clean if you have to. I only brush my boar-skin (Gucci) and pigskin (Hermes) those skins will absorb moisturiser in a patchy fashion. Deerskin, I use a little Nivea (not leather cream) as it contains lanolin. Before you use any products on _any_ leather try the teeny-tiniest amount where it will never be seen - if it changes the colour, even slightly after it's dried, do not think about using it. 

*My 101 Normal Leather Cleaning *

NO water, NO sprays. 

1. Brush dirt away with a soft brush, esp any crease. Use a soft toothbrush for hard to get into places. GENTLY does it. Rub over with a clean cloth. 

Optional
0. If I have to colour-restore corners and *only on black*, I use black shoe polish just where it's needed - warning the tiniest amount. I paint this on with a little brush. Areas are usually scuffed, so I dab and dot, but the tiniest amounts. Leave overnight. I would never attempt to restore any colour besides black, even once mixed it can dry differently. After a few cleans, a scuff or a scratch can fade anyway so there may be no need. E.g. insides of my Cherry red (burgundy) Doc Martens readily scuff, I just clean them and they came back to shine and their true colour. 

1. Using the _tiniest_ amount of no-colour leather cream (moisturiser) on a thin layer of my palm, I dab another clean cloth and buff in, soft brush again (not the first one) let completely dry. My brush heads are different colours so I don't get them mixed up. The most important thing is less than less is more, never get too much in one place.  

Suede 101:

1. Brush gently (different brush again). Nubuck and antelope can be partly restored by brushing with a piece of the same colour suede (usually in a pocket). Marks can be removed by a colourless rubber cut in half and using the rough-cut part. Basically it's like polishing gold, you will always be taking top layers off so you have to be very carful. 

0. Take outside, spray to waterproof/dirt-proof

1. Let dry completely - brush gently (same suede brush)


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> Light scuffs or scratches are just the surface is disturbed. Most of our good bags are dyed through the entire skin (not just painted on) With cleaning (or even a finger - but don't try unless you know the leather) these marks can easily disappear to the naked eye. If you see the bottom of worn leather-soled shoes they have scratched and scuffed so much they actually sand themselves down and become almost waterproof because the pores and texture have been closed-off. This is why soldiers spend all morning polishing their boots and make them shine. Their boots are normal leather, its the constant brushing and a small amount of oil/wax from the cream (sometimes with beeswax) that makes them shine. Bags are more delicate, it's the same principle but tools and products much less harsh.
> 
> You should know what the leather and finish is of a certain bag you want to clean. Some of these luminous finishes (like a Gucci croc jacket I have that has an iridescent sheen) need 100% specialist treatment (actually double that for _any_ exotics - I don't touch). I wouldn't touch a metallic bag unless I _had_ to (had to save my new metallic BV from water damage and it was absolutely fine but one never knows with fancy finishes). Patent or shiny leather, just go over with a cloth and store out of dust-bags. Aged-calfskin, like Chanel does, again only a cloth, any other very fancy finish, don't anything to these bags.  Any grommets, embroidery, beads, crystals, be very, very careful - only spot clean if you have to. I only brush my boar-skin (Gucci) and pigskin (Hermes) those skins will absorb moisturiser in a patchy fashion. Deerskin, I use a little Nivea (not leather cream) as it contains lanolin. Before you use any products on _any_ leather try the teeny-tiniest amount where it will never be seen - if it changes the colour, even slightly after it's dried, do not think about using it.
> 
> *My 101 Normal Leather Cleaning *
> 
> NO water, NO sprays.
> 
> 1. Brush dirt away with a soft brush, esp any crease. Use a soft toothbrush for hard to get into places. GENTLY does it. Rub over with a clean cloth.
> 
> Optional
> 0. If I have to colour-restore corners and *only on black*, I use black shoe polish just where it's needed - warning the tiniest amount. I paint this on with a little brush. Areas are usually scuffed, so I dab and dot, but the tiniest amounts. Leave overnight. I would never attempt to restore any colour besides black, even once mixed it can dry differently. After a few cleans, a scuff or a scratch can fade anyway so there may be no need. E.g. insides of my Cherry red (burgundy) Doc Martens readily scuff, I just clean them and they came back to shine and their true colour.
> 
> 1. Using the _tiniest_ amount of no-colour leather cream (moisturiser) on a thin layer of my palm, I dab another clean cloth and buff in, soft brush again (not the first one) let completely dry. My brush heads are different colours so I don't get them mixed up. The most important thing is less than less is more, never get too much in one place.
> 
> Suede 101:
> 
> 1. Brush gently (different brush again). Nubuck and antelope can be partly restored by brushing with a piece of the same colour suede (usually in a pocket). Marks can be removed by a colourless rubber cut in half and using the rough-cut part. Basically it's like polishing gold, you will always be taking top layers off so you have to be very carful.
> 
> 0. Take outside, spray to waterproof/dirt-proof
> 
> 1. Let dry completely - brush gently (same suede brush)



Wow, thank you, that helps greatly!  This weekend will be the great clean-and-condition extravaganza, and then I'll analyze which of my inexpensive bags will need color touch-ups and how gutsy I feel


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I'm sorry about the anxiety!
> 
> I'm so jealous of your canteen bag! I waffled on getting that one. I wouldn't have hesitated to pick it up for that price. That is the color I would have gotten too.



I'll grab pictures sometime today friend. It was a steal!


----------



## 880

FizzyWater said:


> Wow, thank you, that helps greatly!  This weekend will be the great clean-and-condition extravaganza, and then I'll analyze which of my inexpensive bags will need color touch-ups and how gutsy I feel


I just realized @papertiger said this better, but whatever product you use, apply very sparingly


----------



## dramaprincess713

afroken said:


> I think I know what you mean here. I have a Polene Numero Un and I struggle with the same issue. I bought the bag because I love dark green bags and it really is a beautiful/well-constructed bag. But upon receiving it, I realized that I have so little options to wear it. I prefer slouchy shoulder bags and crossbodies, but the Polene is a handheld bag. Sure it comes with a crossbody strap, but I feel it's too big to be worn crossbody and the strap too long to be worn as a shoulder bag, not to mention it's heavy. It's never leaving my collection because I love the beautiful colour and silhouette, so selling it is out of the question. I've designated it as my date night and fancy dinner bag - for occasions where I'm not going to be walking long distances and will just be sitting for most of the time. And I think it worked very well for that purpose, handheld bags are so elegant and very suited for these kind of occasions.


Oh, I feel you on the Polene! I have the Numero Un too and struggled with it for the same reasons. I figured out a way to double up the crossbody strap, making it shorter so that it becomes a relatively comfortable shoulder carry for me. Not the most comfortable, but comfortable enough that it becomes workable for me. I’m glad you’ve also found a way to make it work for you. It’s such a beautiful bag!



whateve said:


> My favorite conditioner, which also cleans leather, is Leather CPR.
> 
> Have you considered getting a novelty strap for this bag? They make some that are for short shoulder carry rather than crossbody. They are harder to find but they are out there. There are even places, like Mautto, where you can get straps custom made.
> 
> As far as the compartments go, I find it is best to just use some of them. When bags have two identical compartments on either side of the bag, I can never remember which side holds the item I need so I have to open both, which is a big pain. I wouldn't use either of these, just the center compartment and the two open pockets.


Thank you! I’ve heard of Leather CPR, but I didn’t realize it also cleans. And getting a novelty strap is such a great idea! It’s so obvious, but it never occurred to me before. I think finding one in the right length that also “goes” with the bag (an exact color match is probably too much of a challenge) will be difficult, but it is definitely worth the hunt!



Katinahat said:


> This is very true. I look at everyone’s stunning red bags but they really wouldn’t go with my clothing. I don’t want or feel the need for these other colours really. I’m still considering for a beige/cream/white evening bag but in no rush.
> Sounds like a beautiful rainbow of bags!
> 
> My main colours are pinks, blues and purples plus neutrals in blacks, greys and browns.


I’m drawn to mint/Tiffany blue/teal shades, bright/cobalt blues, darker purple-based blues (“blurples”), and pinks. I have definitely been guilty of trying to get bags in every color just to fulfill a color I didn’t have but have since realized I don’t need to buy a bag in a color I don’t have if I’m not going to use it and am not naturally drawn to the color in the first place. I do try to be aware and keep somewhat of a balance so I don’t have 5 different bags all in the same shade of blue, but I like what I like am do find myself drawn to the same color families repeatedly!



Katinahat said:


> I can empathise with the small closet. We used to have 1 hanging wardrobe I shared with DH and then a big dresser each. I hung all my bags on hooks on the back of a door. It wasn’t the best.
> 
> 5 years ago I had storage built into our master bedroom. I’ve never been a fitted storage fan but now I love it! It has a good balance of hanging, shoe rack and shelves plus high storage for real out of season, holiday clothing and suitcases. I live in Scotland. Our seasons are changeable: four seasons in one day isn’t impossible! It means lots of clothes.
> 
> However great my new storage is, it isn’t big enough anymore! I have nearly run out of space. I’d love a proper walk in wardrobe but that won’t happen. This is our forever home and we are happy here. I just need to try for one in one out.
> 
> View attachment 5307423
> View attachment 5307424
> 
> My storage. DH has 3 doors and I have 6 including the one that goes into the corner. I have more stuff and the half doors hide a well lit mirrored dressing table.


I know you said it’s not enough space, but your storage is beautiful! I definitely don’t have enough storage. It’s a problem in our current apartment. There’s not enough storage for anything. We will be moving in the next few months, and I’m hoping we find a place with more storage. One day, when we eventually buy a place, my dream is for a nice, walk-in closet!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> You also have great insight and are clearly a wonderful parent already too. I work with many families. The children that have parents who accept them for who they are seem to be happiest despite sometimes having complex challenges. That doesn’t mean not championing your child but knowing them, loving them and being their biggest supporter and source of praise and encouragement. Your insight gives you all this. What a wonderful mum!
> 
> It is interesting discussing insight. I was insightful about many things but not about my past and what happened to me. Not at the time and not for all the years I buried it. Therapy has been hard but also brought greater understanding and acceptance of myself. All the things I just suggested a parent needs for their child I realise I needed to give myself but wasn’t: understanding, acceptance, encouragement and love. It’s back to my goal for the year of self-compassion and self-care!


Thank you! Growing up, I felt such pressure to excel at everything and really tied my worth to it-being a top student, top in my extracurriculars, achieving an “ideal” body, etc. It was exhausting and not all that healthy (not the way I did it, anyway), and while I’ve worked hard to “undo” and move past that attitude/mindset/habits, some of it still lingers today. So, I always assumed that when I became a parent, I’d be the same way with my child(ren). Not trying their worth to their performance, of course, but pushing them to excel. But from the minute I found out I was pregnant, all I truly want for her is to be happy and healthy and confident in herself. Yes, I want her to find things she loves and to do her best. It would be wonderful if she was top of her class or a star athlete or musically gifted. But I’ve also found I don’t really care about any of those things. If I can just support her, encourage her, and raise her to be happy and confident, I feel like I’ll have done my job well.

I think sometimes it’s hardest to give ourselves the things we really need, even as we tell others to give it to themselves or their children/family. It sounds like you’ve done so much valuable and hard work already, and I’m glad you will be continuing to work on self-compassion and self-care for yourself!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing in shopping their closet and avoiding unnecessary purchases?
> 
> Any surprises so far as you wear bags you may have previously ignored / forgotten? Have you rekindled love for any former favorites? Any bags need to be rehomed?
> 
> What can we as a group do to support you as you shun more buying in favor of loving what you have?


I am late in my response - a lot has happened here - so apologies!
I have only bought 2 scarves - one from the new season (a design I like much better in the small size) and a bargain I couldn't say no to.

I can't remember if I talked about my Christmas present failure? I asked for the small Gucci Padlock GG shoulder bag - I love the brown leather trim - it looked perfect on the model (and on me), and I checked the dimensions against another bag so I was sure it would be good... and it wasn't. It looked great on, but it was too small inside for all my 'stuff'. So - I ordered the medium even though it looked huge on the model. And guess what? It is huge, even on me at 6' tall. So I sent it back too. 

Last week we were in Florida, where there are a lot of shopping options. I went to Ferragamo, sure I was going to love the Trifolio shoulder bag (either one like mine or a Studio) in the lovely brown but the Trifolio has a divided interior (a no no for me), and they don't make the Trifolio top handle bag I have in that brown leather. I went to Gucci, LV, Tory Burch, Bloomingdales and Saks. Nothing set me on fire, so nothing came home with me. 
Except for a beautiful dress I found in Jupiter!


----------



## Jereni

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I've been quietly existing within the past several days... my anxiety has been at an all-time high. Last night I woke up several times in a panic. I am definitely getting triggered by my new relationship ( I don't really know what to call it at this point... he views me as a good, quality friend whilst harbouring romantic feelings / has explicitly said he wants to go out on dates with me... see what I mean by anxiety??) which means I certainly have more healing to do. I'm ready to do this with him, one day at a time. He's made it clear that he sees a future with me in it. I wish my heart could just sit comfortably in this beautiful moment.  This is beautiful and we have so much time to explore this.



I am so sorry to hear your anxiety is getting triggered lately. The good news is that it sounds like he’s not going anywhere, and also that’s he’s patient? All good things. Breathe easy and try to be gentle on yourself!


----------



## Jereni

dramaprincess713 said:


> Use the bag challenge:
> 
> I have had little opportunity to use anything other than the diaper bag (which I don’t consider a “real” bag) this month, but I had an appointment this morning so I pulled out one of my least-used bag - my Coach Burrough.
> 
> View attachment 5307329
> 
> (I am a horrible photographer!)
> 
> I could actually use ideas and help with this bag. It was a gift from my husband back when we were still dating. It was actually the last gift her gave me as boyfriend/girlfriend-he proposed to me soon afterward. My husband rarely gifts me bags, and I’m super sentimental, so I have no plans to get rid of it.
> 
> However, I really struggle to find it comfortable to use! I actually picked it out because I loved the look of it, but it was before I was really in-tune with my bag preferences. It basically embodies all I dislike in bags. It has too many compartments/dividers (I prefer one big space), but I could actually deal with that if it weren’t for the carry options - or lack thereof. I am not a hand carry/crook of the arm carry girl. I find it uncomfortable and oftentimes too heavy. I’m not usually a crossbody girl either, and while I’ve gained more of an appreciation for crossbody these days, I find bags like this too big/bulky for comfortable crossbody. And, I’m also not a long shoulder carry girl. I love short shoulder, but long shoulder always feels uncomfortable and unnatural to me and like the bag is about to slip off my shoulder any minute. I think it has something to do with not actually being able to feel the bag under my arm and close to my body with long shoulder?



I was so excited to see this bc I love the Borough!!! And then I read the rest lol. I’m sorry it’s uncomfortable for you, my best advice is what someone else said which is change out the long strap. This style bag could also possibly be dressed up with a twilly on the handles.. though I suppose that would necessitate two twillys which I doubt is appealing to most folks.


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> Thank you!! I’ve discovered so many talented artisans on Etsy! If only space wasn’t an issue at home, otherwise I might’ve filled the entire place up with Etsy finds



Same here, Etsy is sooo addictive!



whateve said:


> I  can't wear scarves either. It feels too dressed up or too grown up for me. I can wrap them on my purses sometimes but I've never felt comfortable wearing them.



+1 … I love a patterned winter scarf to dress up a cozy outfit, or to match my bag. But I can’t do silk scarves that I would wear all day long… I just feel silly and don’t have a slender enough neck.  



Katinahat said:


> 5 years ago I had storage built into our master bedroom. I’ve never been a fitted storage fan but now I love it! It has a good balance of hanging, shoe rack and shelves plus high storage for real out of season, holiday clothing and suitcases. I live in Scotland. Our seasons are changeable: four seasons in one day isn’t impossible! It means lots of clothes.
> 
> However great my new storage is, it isn’t big enough anymore! I have nearly run out of space. I’d love a proper walk in wardrobe but that won’t happen. This is our forever home and we are happy here. I just need to try for one in one out.
> 
> View attachment 5307423
> View attachment 5307424
> 
> My storage. DH has 3 doors and I have 6 including the one that goes into the corner. I have more stuff and the half doors hide a well lit mirrored dressing table.



Omg I am so jealous of your amazing tall ceilings!!! The wardrobe looks amazing.


----------



## Katinahat

Use the bag: Coach Signature Central Zip Tote.

I bought this post lockdown one as a daily work bag that could be wiped more easily - coated canvas. I used it continuously for the rest of 2020 and into the second lockdown in 2021. Then, as a key worker, I kept having to come into school to manage education. It served its purpose well until I went off sick.

Now, I haven’t used it in 9 months due to being off work and then changing to walking commute instead of driving. It’s  light and shoulder carries comfortably so I’m giving it another go.


----------



## millivanilli

FizzyWater said:


> Not to bring up the ethics of fur, but the legality of it:  While making a tiny dent in all the stuff in my mother's basement, I found a kangaroo coat that her aunt brought back from Australia for her mother in the 60s.  I don't know that it's me, as I don't wear much fur, and it's very... banana yellow.  (It may be less so now, it wasn't back from the cleaners before I left.) But if I wanted to wear it in Europe, could I even bring it in from the US, or would I need a CITES (obviously impossible)?  Google is being useless.
> 
> (I don't even want to discuss the gorgeous mah-jongg set my mother brought back from Taiwan whose tiles at best are an unknown bone, at worst ivory.  Sob.)
> 
> Further in my sudden inability to Google basic information, is there a basic, easy-to-follow "how to clean/condition/recolor my purse" tutorial on TPF?  A major bag goal for this year is to actually take care of my new pretty bags.


you are supposed to bring a CITES form when entering Europe.

Here's the German Zoll Website






						Artenschutz
					






					www.zoll.de
				





olgende Auflistung soll Ihnen dabei helfen, zu erkennen, was unter den Artenschutz fällt. Für derartige Fälle ist ein 

*artenschutzrechtliches** Dokument (means: CITES)*

 erforderlich. Beachten Sie bitte, dass diese Auflistung lediglich der Orientierung dienen kann und keinesfalls eine abschließende Aufzählung darstellt:


Elfenbein oder Elefantenleder (z.B. Skulpturen und Schnitzereien aus Elfenbein, Taschen aus Elefantenleder oder präparierte Elefantenfüße als Schirmständer)
Jagdtrophäen von geschützten Tierarten
*exotische Felle und Pelzmäntel (means exotic fur and fur coats made from exotic fur.)*


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## FizzyWater

millivanilli said:


> you are supposed to bring a CITES form when entering Europe.
> 
> Here's the German Zoll Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artenschutz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.zoll.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> olgende Auflistung soll Ihnen dabei helfen, zu erkennen, was unter den Artenschutz fällt. Für derartige Fälle ist ein
> 
> *artenschutzrechtliches** Dokument (means: CITES)*
> 
> erforderlich. Beachten Sie bitte, dass diese Auflistung lediglich der Orientierung dienen kann und keinesfalls eine abschließende Aufzählung darstellt:
> 
> 
> Elfenbein oder Elefantenleder (z.B. Skulpturen und Schnitzereien aus Elfenbein, Taschen aus Elefantenleder oder präparierte Elefantenfüße als Schirmständer)
> Jagdtrophäen von geschützten Tierarten
> *exotische Felle und Pelzmäntel (means exotic fur and fur coats made from exotic fur.)*



Thank you for these - I hadn't been able to find anything so clearly relevant!  Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jereni said:


> I am so sorry to hear your anxiety is getting triggered lately. The good news is that it sounds like he’s not going anywhere, and also that’s he’s patient? All good things. Breathe easy and try to be gentle on yourself!



He definitely is patient. I realized this morning that he sent me a validating text several hours after his initial message. Yep, I landed a good one! Thank you so much for your kind response. It's been hard especially since it's been impacting my schoolwork.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I promised pictures so I deliver! It even came with the tassel and hangtag. $20.00 CAD? Heck yeah.


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> What are your thoughts on lots of SLGs. I find switching SLGs regularly far more irritating than switching bags!



It's interesting. I used to really get annoyed at switching SLGs, but recently, I have quite enjoyed doing so. Not that I change SLGs every day, maybe more like every 2-4 weeks. 
Part of it, I think, depends on where I am going and if I need to bring my vaccine card to a certain location. Now I'm more likely to look at what I am bringing in my SLG to see if it's really necessary to bring certain types of cards. 
I also tend to choose SLGs with more pops of color so it's quite fun to switch them up and they make me feel happy when I pull out one with a different shade or style. 

But I also try not to buy too many SLGs haha. They each have to be different enough (in size, shape, design) in order to stay in my collection. Otherwise, it becomes a one-in, one-out kind of decision.


----------



## Kimbashop

Bag challenge: Use the bag.
Haven’t worn this in over a year but I love how it coordinates with my new sweater. My Bal cities have been largely ignored during the pandemic. Wearing this made me really how much I love the city bag in terms of its style and urban edge.

This bag was the first designer bag I ever bought, at the age of 49! Like many of you, I grew up without much money. My mother had two bags: one for spring, winter and fall; and the other for summer. Her bags were generally bought at K-Mart, Sears, or Woolworths (when they were still in business). She wore them until they wore out. They were almost always black with two handles, and had to be open-top with zippered compartments and organization. Other than that, she didn’t care what the bag looked like or who made it. She passed away in 2008 and I still have her handbag packed with the things she carried with her: tissues, cough drops, house keys, cigarettes and lighter, notepad, pens, and 2-3 red lipsticks, drugstore brand. I will never get rid of, nor unpack, that bag.

When I first bought the balenciaga city bag in this photo, I wore it for an entire year. I didn’t yet understand or know about the concept of switching out bags. Now, 40+ bags later, I guess I do. But I have to admit that I still feel a bit at odds about having so many bags and with the concept of switching them out, even while I also enjoy this. Anyone else feel this way? I think it might be my working class guilt. But this is also motivating me to do a massive downsizing of my bags this year.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I can empathise with the small closet. We used to have 1 hanging wardrobe I shared with DH and then a big dresser each. I hung all my bags on hooks on the back of a door. It wasn’t the best.
> 
> 5 years ago I had storage built into our master bedroom. I’ve never been a fitted storage fan but now I love it! It has a good balance of hanging, shoe rack and shelves plus high storage for real out of season, holiday clothing and suitcases. I live in Scotland. Our seasons are changeable: four seasons in one day isn’t impossible! It means lots of clothes.
> 
> However great my new storage is, it isn’t big enough anymore! I have nearly run out of space. I’d love a proper walk in wardrobe but that won’t happen. This is our forever home and we are happy here. I just need to try for one in one out.
> 
> View attachment 5307423
> View attachment 5307424
> 
> My storage. DH has 3 doors and I have 6 including the one that goes into the corner. I have more stuff and the half doors hide a well lit mirrored dressing table.


That's beautiful! My parents had built in storage on two sides of their bedroom.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Jereni said:


> I was so excited to see this bc I love the Borough!!! And then I read the rest lol. I’m sorry it’s uncomfortable for you, my best advice is what someone else said which is change out the long strap. This style bag could also possibly be dressed up with a twilly on the handles.. though I suppose that would necessitate two twillys which I doubt is appealing to most folks.


Lol, oddly enough, even though it’s so uncomfortable for me to use, I love the bag. Maybe it’s the sentimental factor? But more than that, I think it’s just a really beautiful bag - understated and classy. I’m definitely going to look into alternate straps because I very much want to use it more!


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> How is everyone doing in shopping their closet and avoiding unnecessary purchases?
> 
> Any surprises so far as you wear bags you may have previously ignored / forgotten? Have you rekindled love for any former favorites? Any bags need to be rehomed?
> 
> What can we as a group do to support you as you shun more buying in favor of loving what you have?




Not too bad. 

Sold a document holder that I have not used since January 2019. I realized that I don't like paper-thin, very flat document holders that can only hold at most a thin tablet, I need something with more room lol.
Sold a card holder that I stopped using a few years back and got a new card holder (I have a one-in, one-out policy for similar SLGs so my collection doesn't become ridiculous lol).
Rotating my bags well (but I don't have many bags, so that part isn't too hard).

Picked up a Burberry wind breaker/light rain jacket, that's been on my mind for the past year. Was going to get it eventually, just wasn't in a hurry to go buy it.
Was tempted to buy a lovely tweed jacket from YSL but held back! Put it on the wishlist...i'll think about it haha. Yay self-control!

Looking forward to the new Hermes store location at South Coast Plaza that's supposed to open in February!!   Hope to get a couple things from my wishlist (another reason why I'm holding back on spontaneous purchases lol).


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Use the bag: Coach Signature Central Zip Tote.
> 
> I bought this post lockdown one as a daily work bag that could be wiped more easily - coated canvas. I used it continuously for the rest of 2020 and into the second lockdown in 2021. Then, as a key worker, I kept having to come into school to manage education. It served its purpose well until I went off sick.
> 
> Now, I haven’t used it in 9 months due to being off work and then changing to walking commute instead of driving. It’s  light and shoulder carries comfortably so I’m giving it another go.
> 
> View attachment 5307629


I love your outfit!


----------



## whateve

FizzyWater said:


> Wow, thank you, that helps greatly! This weekend will be the great clean-and-condition extravaganza, and then I'll analyze which of my inexpensive bags will need color touch-ups and how gutsy I feel


For color touchups, I use a tiny bit of acrylic craft paint mixed with conditioner. The key is to use a small amount of paint so you get the color you want without changing the texture of the leather. Acrylic paint comes in tons of colors. If I can find a match, I like fabric puffy paint because it has more of a gloss.  If you don't like the way it looks with the paint, you can clean it off. After awhile it becomes permanent.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I promised pictures so I deliver! It even came with the tassel and hangtag. $20.00 CAD? Heck yeah.


Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> It's interesting. I used to really get annoyed at switching SLGs, but recently, I have quite enjoyed doing so. Not that I change SLGs every day, maybe more like every 2-4 weeks.
> Part of it, I think, depends on where I am going and if I need to bring my vaccine card to a certain location. Now I'm more likely to look at what I am bringing in my SLG to see if it's really necessary to bring certain types of cards.
> I also tend to choose SLGs with more pops of color so it's quite fun to switch them up and they make me feel happy when I pull out one with a different shade or style.
> 
> But I also try not to buy too many SLGs haha. They each have to be different enough (in size, shape, design) in order to stay in my collection. Otherwise, it becomes a one-in, one-out kind of decision.


Since we were vaccinated I had to change out one of my wallets to one that fit the vaccination card. I always have it with me as I never know if I'm going to need it. So far, no one has asked to see it. I have a picture of it on my phone too so I probably don't need to carry the card.


----------



## lill_canele

whateve said:


> Since we were vaccinated I had to change out one of my wallets to one that fit the vaccination card. I always have it with me as I never know if I'm going to need it. So far, no one has asked to see it. I have a picture of it on my phone too so I probably don't need to carry the card.



I used to carry my vaccination card everywhere in a wallet that fit it (the American ones are large and don't fit in a standard card holder). But that wallet is a little bulky and I don't particularly enjoy bringing it around everywhere. Also, with theft being a local issue, I would hate for not just my bag but my vaccine card to get stolen along with it lol.
Same, have a photo on my phone. I have an electronic copy in the car as well.
Also same, no one has asked me for my vaccine card. But I live in an area in Southern California where most people don't care anymore and disregard rules/policies....


----------



## Katinahat

FizzyWater said:


> Oh, that's a lovely solution!  The built in dressing table is brilliant.


Thanks, I love it. 


dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh, I feel you on the Polene! I have the Numero Un too and struggled with it for the same reasons. I figured out a way to double up the crossbody strap, making it shorter so that it becomes a relatively comfortable shoulder carry for me. Not the most comfortable, but comfortable enough that it becomes workable for me. I’m glad you’ve also found a way to make it work for you. It’s such a beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I’ve heard of Leather CPR, but I didn’t realize it also cleans. And getting a novelty strap is such a great idea! It’s so obvious, but it never occurred to me before. I think finding one in the right length that also “goes” with the bag (an exact color match is probably too much of a challenge) will be difficult, but it is definitely worth the hunt!
> 
> 
> I’m drawn to mint/Tiffany blue/teal shades, bright/cobalt blues, darker purple-based blues (“blurples”), and pinks. I have definitely been guilty of trying to get bags in every color just to fulfill a color I didn’t have but have since realized I don’t need to buy a bag in a color I don’t have if I’m not going to use it and am not naturally drawn to the color in the first place. I do try to be aware and keep somewhat of a balance so I don’t have 5 different bags all in the same shade of blue, but I like what I like am do find myself drawn to the same color families repeatedly!
> 
> 
> I know you said it’s not enough space, but your storage is beautiful! I definitely don’t have enough storage. It’s a problem in our current apartment. There’s not enough storage for anything. We will be moving in the next few months, and I’m hoping we find a place with more storage. One day, when we eventually buy a place, my dream is for a nice, walk-in closet!


Thank you! We all end up filling the space we have! However much that is. 


Jereni said:


> Same here, Etsy is sooo addictive!
> 
> 
> 
> +1 … I love a patterned winter scarf to dress up a cozy outfit, or to match my bag. But I can’t do silk scarves that I would wear all day long… I just feel silly and don’t have a slender enough neck.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I am so jealous of your amazing tall ceilings!!! The wardrobe looks amazing.


Thanks so much. Costs a lot to heat but I too enjoy the high ceilings of our Victorian house. It was built in the 1860s! 


whateve said:


> That's beautiful! My parents had built in storage on two sides of their bedroom.


Thanks so much! 

I’ll share the insides too so you can see where I keep my bags. Here they are peaking out from various shelves. My favourite Mulberry bags live above my dressing table which I have open most of the time. SLGs live above my shoe rack. Bigger bags in my corner cupboard above and below the hanging space. Evening bags on the very small shelf above the half height hanging. It works well and was designed with bags in mind. I like my bags out their dust bags so I can see them. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
I’d love to see other storage/display solutions.


----------



## 880

Kimbashop said:


> Bag challenge: Use the bag.
> Haven’t worn this in over a year but I love how it coordinates with my new sweater. My Bal cities have been largely ignored during the pandemic. Wearing this made me really how much I love the city bag in terms of its style and urban edge.
> 
> This bag was the first designer bag I ever bought, at the age of 49! Like many of you, I grew up without much money. My mother had two bags: one for spring, winter and fall; and the other for summer. Her bags were generally bought at K-Mart, Sears, or Woolworths (when they were still in business). She wore them until they wore out. They were almost always black with two handles, and had to be open-top with zippered compartments and organization. Other than that, she didn’t care what the bag looked like or who made it. She passed away in 2008 and I still have her handbag packed with the things she carried with her: tissues, cough drops, house keys, cigarettes and lighter, notepad, pens, and 2-3 red lipsticks, drugstore brand. I will never get rid or, nor unpack, that bag.
> 
> When I first bought the balenciaga city bag in this photo, I wore it for an entire year. I didn’t yet understand or know about the concept of switching out bags. Now, 40+ bags later, I guess I do. But I have to admit that I still feel a bit at odds about having so many bags and with the concept of switching them out, even while I also enjoy this. Anyone else feel this way? I think it might be my working class guilt. But this is also motivating me to do a massive downsizing of my bags this year.
> 
> View attachment 5307780


Love this! And I love the story about your mom too! Hugs

@Katinahat, your storage is gorgeous!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> My resolutions for 2022 is use the bags I already own and only add the bags I really wanted for some time (like Valextra Triennale I’ve been dreaming about for the past 3 years), and not be driven by YouTube reviews or any other social media trends…. Sometimes I find myself browsing online and looking for the next perfect bag to add to my collection, even the vintage ones, but I already have 16 bags and 2 backpacks, so these are more than enough and I actually don’t have extra space and don’t want to part ways with any of the bags I already have, so “1 in, 1 out” would be really painful for me to implement.
> 
> I don’t collect any wallets or SLGs, as I switch between the bags the wallet, cardholder and beauty pouch I have, however, this December I’ve upgraded them by getting a few items on sale and now I’m very happy with my new cardholder and passport cover from Serapian, a Montblanc wallet, all in deep red color, my favorite.
> 
> As for shopping overall, I’ve decided I don’t need any more makeup or skincare purchases as I have lots, and only will buy smth once I run out of a product that I actually use. As for clothes, I’ve revamped my wardrobe during COVID and got lots of beautiful items on sale that I need to wear (been spending a lot of time WFH mostly), I’ve learned now to buy only what fits my lifestyle and not for my “dream life”… like whenever I see a beautiful pair of heels on sale, I think “yes, they’re pretty, but I don’t need them as I don’t wear any heels at all and don’t have any occasion to wear them on regular basis”. Since our house was robbed a year ago, I lost some of my jewelry, in the next years I would like to built a curated selection of jewelry pieces I would wear on regular basis, so I’m still figuring out what I like and would wear the most, not rushing into buying any must-have pieces.
> 
> I also feel like in the past couple of years I’ve found my signature style, I love neutral colors like black, navy blue, camel and white and also deep true shades like BV green, Valentino red and so on, I think they work the best with my skin tone. I also love turtlenecks and scarves as I’m always freezing whenever there is slightest wind; coats and trenches, blazers - anything structured and not oversized as I find these items to fit me best, midi length pleated skirts, midi dresses with round necklines, straight jeans, pants… these are some pieces and colors I feel my best when wearing them, so I think that is signature style, figuring out what you love to wear and what makes you feel your best! It takes time, some trials and errors, but after years of searching I feel like I always gravitated towards the pieces mentioned above and I’ve finally and fully embraced “me”. I also don’t like anything heavily logoed or monogrammed, so it’s easier for me to skip on current trendy pieces. Each time when switching my wardrobe from autumn-winter to spring-summer, I let go of items I’m not longer in love with, I don’t have a massive wardrobe, and I don’t feel the urge or need to have one, actually whenever I see the enormous luxury wardrobes bloggers and celebrities love to showcase I feel too overwhelmed. I wouldn’t say I’m a minimalist, but rather a curator… I’d rather have my favorite pair of jeans, shoes, a sweater in each color I know I like to wear, rather than different styles of jeans, shoes and so on.


This all sounds wonderful and it’s fabulous you know what your style is. Knowing yourself is half the battle. Good luck with your goals.


dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! Growing up, I felt such pressure to excel at everything and really tied my worth to it-being a top student, top in my extracurriculars, achieving an “ideal” body, etc. It was exhausting and not all that healthy (not the way I did it, anyway), and while I’ve worked hard to “undo” and move past that attitude/mindset/habits, some of it still lingers today. So, I always assumed that when I became a parent, I’d be the same way with my child(ren). Not trying their worth to their performance, of course, but pushing them to excel. But from the minute I found out I was pregnant, all I truly want for her is to be happy and healthy and confident in herself. Yes, I want her to find things she loves and to do her best. It would be wonderful if she was top of her class or a star athlete or musically gifted. But I’ve also found I don’t really care about any of those things. If I can just support her, encourage her, and raise her to be happy and confident, I feel like I’ll have done my job well.
> 
> I think sometimes it’s hardest to give ourselves the things we really need, even as we tell others to give it to themselves or their children/family. It sounds like you’ve done so much valuable and hard work already, and I’m glad you will be continuing to work on self-compassion and self-care for yourself!


Thank you for your support and kindness. Good luck with your  mummy job. It’s the most wonderful job you can do.


lill_canele said:


> It's interesting. I used to really get annoyed at switching SLGs, but recently, I have quite enjoyed doing so. Not that I change SLGs every day, maybe more like every 2-4 weeks.
> Part of it, I think, depends on where I am going and if I need to bring my vaccine card to a certain location. Now I'm more likely to look at what I am bringing in my SLG to see if it's really necessary to bring certain types of cards.
> I also tend to choose SLGs with more pops of color so it's quite fun to switch them up and they make me feel happy when I pull out one with a different shade or style.
> 
> But I also try not to buy too many SLGs haha. They each have to be different enough (in size, shape, design) in order to stay in my collection. Otherwise, it becomes a one-in, one-out kind of decision.


Love the sound of your SLG pops of colour!


Kimbashop said:


> Bag challenge: Use the bag.
> Haven’t worn this in over a year but I love how it coordinates with my new sweater. My Bal cities have been largely ignored during the pandemic. Wearing this made me really how much I love the city bag in terms of its style and urban edge.
> 
> This bag was the first designer bag I ever bought, at the age of 49! Like many of you, I grew up without much money. My mother had two bags: one for spring, winter and fall; and the other for summer. Her bags were generally bought at K-Mart, Sears, or Woolworths (when they were still in business). She wore them until they wore out. They were almost always black with two handles, and had to be open-top with zippered compartments and organization. Other than that, she didn’t care what the bag looked like or who made it. She passed away in 2008 and I still have her handbag packed with the things she carried with her: tissues, cough drops, house keys, cigarettes and lighter, notepad, pens, and 2-3 red lipsticks, drugstore brand. I will never get rid or, nor unpack, that bag.
> 
> When I first bought the balenciaga city bag in this photo, I wore it for an entire year. I didn’t yet understand or know about the concept of switching out bags. Now, 40+ bags later, I guess I do. But I have to admit that I still feel a bit at odds about having so many bags and with the concept of switching them out, even while I also enjoy this. Anyone else feel this way? I think it might be my working class guilt. But this is also motivating me to do a massive downsizing of my bags this year.
> 
> View attachment 5307780


I love your bag and your styling. It does go with your jumper. Lovely story too. This first purchase clearly meant a lot to you.


whateve said:


> I love your outfit!


Thanks so much! It’s more Ted Baker. A dress (I love dresses for work) and black jacket. And long boots are a must in Scotland!

and @SakuraSakura - I love that bag colour! What a purchase, go girl!!


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> I promised pictures so I deliver! It even came with the tassel and hangtag. $20.00 CAD? Heck yeah.



Fantastic color!


----------



## coffee2go

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for reminding me of this! It is a good mantra. A collection is personal. It does not matter what other people have!
> I´ve been using the Luxury Promise instagram to put myself into perspective. They show bags for sale each and every day- must haves for some, for many but I have come to the point where I can say 99% of what they show doesn´t spark desire. I do not need to have "general must haves". I have to make my own choices, find my own personal must haves!



Totally agree, whenever I look at “my handbag collection” videos on YouTube it is mostly copy+paste of some popular styles, it’s so boring! I’m way more intrigued by some unusual bags and the story behind them rather than another “must-have” or trendy piece that everyone has already talked about… Also, with a current speed at which brands are constantly releasing new designs, last year’s bag feels so dated, so no point in keeping up with trends and looking up to others on what to add to your collection. For me the most important thing when it comes to a handbag is design+functionality+lightweight, only when I’m happy with all these points I’ll consider a purchase, but still take some time to decide whether I really need it and if the bag speaks to me or it was marketing tricks that made me think about it… You do you! It’s much more interesting and fun when each bag is unique and has a story and meaning behind it


----------



## afroken

Katinahat said:


> Use the bag: Coach Signature Central Zip Tote.
> 
> I bought this post lockdown one as a daily work bag that could be wiped more easily - coated canvas. I used it continuously for the rest of 2020 and into the second lockdown in 2021. Then, as a key worker, I kept having to come into school to manage education. It served its purpose well until I went off sick.
> 
> Now, I haven’t used it in 9 months due to being off work and then changing to walking commute instead of driving. It’s  light and shoulder carries comfortably so I’m giving it another go.
> 
> View attachment 5307629


You have an impeccable style 


Kimbashop said:


> Bag challenge: Use the bag.
> Haven’t worn this in over a year but I love how it coordinates with my new sweater. My Bal cities have been largely ignored during the pandemic. Wearing this made me really how much I love the city bag in terms of its style and urban edge.
> 
> This bag was the first designer bag I ever bought, at the age of 49! Like many of you, I grew up without much money. My mother had two bags: one for spring, winter and fall; and the other for summer. Her bags were generally bought at K-Mart, Sears, or Woolworths (when they were still in business). She wore them until they wore out. They were almost always black with two handles, and had to be open-top with zippered compartments and organization. Other than that, she didn’t care what the bag looked like or who made it. She passed away in 2008 and I still have her handbag packed with the things she carried with her: tissues, cough drops, house keys, cigarettes and lighter, notepad, pens, and 2-3 red lipsticks, drugstore brand. I will never get rid or, nor unpack, that bag.
> 
> When I first bought the balenciaga city bag in this photo, I wore it for an entire year. I didn’t yet understand or know about the concept of switching out bags. Now, 40+ bags later, I guess I do. But I have to admit that I still feel a bit at odds about having so many bags and with the concept of switching them out, even while I also enjoy this. Anyone else feel this way? I think it might be my working class guilt. But this is also motivating me to do a massive downsizing of my bags this year.
> 
> View attachment 5307780


My HG bag - I’m still looking for this one in this exact colour and hardware combination! My first luxury bag is in the same family as yours, a black Balenciaga City with regular hardware.

Thank you for sharing the story about your mom. May you forever find comfort in your memories of her.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I’ll share the insides too so you can see where I keep my bags. Here they are peaking out from various shelves. My favourite Mulberry bags live above my dressing table which I have open most of the time. SLGs live above my shoe rack. Bigger bags in my corner cupboard above and below the hanging space. Evening bags on the very small shelf above the half height hanging. It works well and was designed with bags in mind. I like my bags out their dust bags so I can see them.
> View attachment 5307818
> View attachment 5307819
> View attachment 5307820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d love to see other storage/display solutions.



Omg wowwwwwwwwwwww!!!!

I love your closet! It looks so organized and not over stuffed.


----------



## Jereni

Use the bag! Today my Coach Marlie, which is an outlet bag. Still much nicer leather than what you get on a lot of contemporary brands.




This bag is a great workhorse. Wonderful medium size, holds a lot, and one of the easiest ever to get in and out of. It’s possible I will upgrade this eventually if I find something more luxe in the same color but with a ‘touch’ more green. Otherwise, I love this one and it’s staying (and I just ordered some booties that might match it!)


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> I promised pictures so I deliver! It even came with the tassel and hangtag. $20.00 CAD? Heck yeah.



That's cheaper than my train ticket to work. Half the the price actually, isn't that crazy?


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> Bag challenge: Use the bag.
> Haven’t worn this in over a year but I love how it coordinates with my new sweater. My Bal cities have been largely ignored during the pandemic. Wearing this made me really how much I love the city bag in terms of its style and urban edge.
> 
> This bag was the first designer bag I ever bought, at the age of 49! Like many of you, I grew up without much money. My mother had two bags: one for spring, winter and fall; and the other for summer. Her bags were generally bought at K-Mart, Sears, or Woolworths (when they were still in business). She wore them until they wore out. They were almost always black with two handles, and had to be open-top with zippered compartments and organization. Other than that, she didn’t care what the bag looked like or who made it. She passed away in 2008 and I still have her handbag packed with the things she carried with her: tissues, cough drops, house keys, cigarettes and lighter, notepad, pens, and 2-3 red lipsticks, drugstore brand. I will never get rid or, nor unpack, that bag.
> 
> When I first bought the balenciaga city bag in this photo, I wore it for an entire year. I didn’t yet understand or know about the concept of switching out bags. Now, 40+ bags later, I guess I do. But I have to admit that I still feel a bit at odds about having so many bags and with the concept of switching them out, even while I also enjoy this. Anyone else feel this way? I think it might be my working class guilt. But this is also motivating me to do a massive downsizing of my bags this year.
> 
> View attachment 5307780



I'm liking the classic Bal Moto bags more and more - do you think theta's because I'm not seeing so many on the street? Love this. Giving me an itch to take out my silver (although it's more structured).


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Use the bag! Today my Coach Marlie, which is an outlet bag. Still much nicer leather than what you get on a lot of contemporary brands.
> 
> View attachment 5307889
> 
> 
> This bag is a great workhorse. Wonderful medium size, holds a lot, and one of the easiest ever to get in and out of. It’s possible I will upgrade this eventually if I find something more luxe in the same color but with a ‘touch’ more green. Otherwise, I love this one and it’s staying (and I just ordered some booties that might match it!)



One of my favourite bag colours.


----------



## Narnanz

Katinahat said:


> Thanks, I love it.
> 
> Thank you! We all end up filling the space we have! However much that is.
> 
> Thanks so much. Costs a lot to heat but I too enjoy the high ceilings of our Victorian house. It was built in the 1860s!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> I’ll share the insides too so you can see where I keep my bags. Here they are peaking out from various shelves. My favourite Mulberry bags live above my dressing table which I have open most of the time. SLGs live above my shoe rack. Bigger bags in my corner cupboard above and below the hanging space. Evening bags on the very small shelf above the half height hanging. It works well and was designed with bags in mind. I like my bags out their dust bags so I can see them.
> View attachment 5307818
> View attachment 5307819
> View attachment 5307820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d love to see other storage/display solutions.


I love how organized you closet is...mine is a bit of a mess.







						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com
				




Parden my accent


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> Thanks, I love it.
> 
> Thank you! We all end up filling the space we have! However much that is.
> 
> Thanks so much. Costs a lot to heat but I too enjoy the high ceilings of our Victorian house. It was built in the 1860s!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> I’ll share the insides too so you can see where I keep my bags. Here they are peaking out from various shelves. My favourite Mulberry bags live above my dressing table which I have open most of the time. SLGs live above my shoe rack. Bigger bags in my corner cupboard above and below the hanging space. Evening bags on the very small shelf above the half height hanging. It works well and was designed with bags in mind. I like my bags out their dust bags so I can see them.
> View attachment 5307818
> View attachment 5307819
> View attachment 5307820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d love to see other storage/display solutions.


This is beautiful! I love your makeup/dressing table. My storage would be embarrassing to share by comparison. You have given me some ideas, though, for possible renovations to our existing space.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Use the bag! Today my Coach Marlie, which is an outlet bag. Still much nicer leather than what you get on a lot of contemporary brands.
> 
> View attachment 5307889
> 
> 
> This bag is a great workhorse. Wonderful medium size, holds a lot, and one of the easiest ever to get in and out of. It’s possible I will upgrade this eventually if I find something more luxe in the same color but with a ‘touch’ more green. Otherwise, I love this one and it’s staying (and I just ordered some booties that might match it!)


OOOOH, I LOVE this! That color is so pretty and the style looks so cute and functional. 
Do you have a blue-ish green Chanel bag as well? I was a bit reminded of that one with this bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Narnanz said:


> I love how organized you closet is...mine is a bit of a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parden my accent



I loved the narration -- it adds such a dimension to your sharing. And I love your bag collection, too.


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> Love this! And I love the story about your mom too! Hugs



Thank you! Even though she never spent money on herself, she always carried a handbag and carried her life in it. She was forever foraging in it saying things like, "Now where did I put X? I know it's in here somewhere." Her bag was a mess LOL. 



Katinahat said:


> I love your bag and your styling. It does go with your jumper. Lovely story too. This first purchase clearly meant a lot to you.



Thank you! It did mean a lot to me. I researched bags for a couple of months, which is how I stumbled upon TPF. I read articles such as "the 10 best designer bags that won't go out of style" and read reviews of bags. I tried on a few and then found this one for sale online in a French department store. I payed about 70% of the original cost, which was the most I had ever spent on a bag at that point. 

Also, I'm heading to Manchester, UK with about a weeklong trip to Edinborough somewhere between March-June and would love to hear your clothing recommendations! 



afroken said:


> My HG bag - I’m still looking for this one in this exact colour and hardware combination! My first luxury bag is in the same family as yours, a black Balenciaga City with regular hardware.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the story about your mom. May you forever find comfort in your memories of her.



This model is the Vibrato City bag. I don't know why they call it Vibrato, but this is pebbled calf with Palladium hardware. They only made this style for a couple of years, I think (2016-2018). I wanted something durable as my first bag and I'm a sucker for shiny silver hardware. I have noticed them popping up on TRR and FP and will keep my eyes open for you. 

Thank you. I miss her every day. 



papertiger said:


> I'm liking the classic Bal Moto bags more and more - do you think theta's because I'm not seeing so many on the street? Love this. Giving me an itch to take out my silver (although it's more structured).



I'm really excited to hear that they are out and about again! Where I live, very few people carry designer bags. I mostly see LV, sometimes Fendi and Chanel, and sometimes a City bag or two, so I can't tell what is "in" again from where I live. It's such a fun, easy style. I bet your silver is a stunner.


----------



## Kimbashop

SakuraSakura said:


> I promised pictures so I deliver! It even came with the tassel and hangtag. $20.00 CAD? Heck yeah.


SCORE! This is gorgeous! I love bright, deep purples. 

Things sound exciting for you! it can be hard to be "in the moment" when you are starting a new relationship; I can relate to the type of anxiety you are experiencing. I swear by breathing techniques; they help calm my mind and settle my nervous system any time I find myself ruminating or racing.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> I'm really excited to hear that they are out and about again! Where I live, very few people carry designer bags. I mostly see LV, sometimes Fendi and Chanel, and sometimes a City bag or two, so I can't tell what is "in" again from where I live. It's such a fun, easy style. I bet your silver is a stunner.



Silver Bal out and ready to go (right-hand, behind the Babushka)


----------



## papertiger

Narnanz said:


> I love how organized you closet is...mine is a bit of a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parden my accent




I don't think it's a mess at all


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> Silver Bal out and ready to go (right-hand, behind the Babushka)



So Pretty! I love the metallic Bals. Is that a work or city?


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! Even though she never spent money on herself, she always carried a handbag and carried her life in it. She was forever foraging in it saying things like, "Now where did I put X? I know it's in here somewhere." Her bag was a mess LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It did mean a lot to me. I researched bags for a couple of months, which is how I stumbled upon TPF. I read articles such as "the 10 best designer bags that won't go out of style" and read reviews of bags. I tried on a few and then found this one for sale online in a French department store. I payed about 70% of the original cost, which was the most I had ever spent on a bag at that point.
> 
> Also, I'm heading to Manchester, UK with about a weeklong trip to Edinborough somewhere between March-June and would love to hear your clothing recommendations!
> 
> 
> 
> This model is the Vibrato City bag. I don't know why they call it Vibrato, but this is pebbled calf with Palladium hardware. They only made this style for a couple of years, I think (2016-2018). I wanted something durable as my first bag and I'm a sucker for shiny silver hardware. I have noticed them popping up on TRR and FP and will keep my eyes open for you.
> 
> Thank you. I miss her every day.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really excited to hear that they are out and about again! Where I live, very few people carry designer bags. I mostly see LV, sometimes Fendi and Chanel, and sometimes a City bag or two, so I can't tell what is "in" again from where I live. It's such a fun, easy style. I bet your silver is a stunner.


That is exactly how I found TPF although it took me a couple of years lurking to be brave enough to join!

How exciting that you are coming to Scotland! What clothes advice are you looking for? Where to shop or what to wear?

Edinburgh is very much an anything goes city. It’s certainly not chic like Paris or even London but some people are quite stylish. Equally others are very casual and relaxed. I’m dressed up for work and live in jeans at the weekend. It rains a lot and last March we had snow. Although that’s not usual. Even by May/June the weather is unpredictable so a light coat is required and an umbrella! If you’ve got any questions I’m happy to try to help.


----------



## Katinahat

Narnanz said:


> I love how organized you closet is...mine is a bit of a mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parden my accent



This is wonderful. You have a lovely collection. And I love your narration and your accent!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm choosing to quote you, but I just wanted to say thank you to you and everyone who has shared about their children and schooling. My girl is too young for us to have any of these concerns yet, but it's something I really want to be sure that I'm aware of and sensitive to. School always came easy for me, all the way through my masters program. I was always top of the class, great grades - a very sterotypical only child of Asian immigrant parents. I've always said it's not that I'm exceptionally intelligent; I was just always good at school. I worked hard, sure, and there was a lot of things tied up in and driving my academic performance (feelings of worth, pleasing parents, societal expectations, competition, etc.), but I also was just really good at completing assignments, writing papers, taking tests, etc. It took effort and time, but it wasn't ever difficult for me. Honestly, it wasn't really until after I was finished with school that I really got that it's not that way for everyone.
> 
> My husband, who is one of the most intelligent people I know, wasn't a straight-A student and had learning disabilities. The work of school didn't come naturally or easily to him the way it did for me. When I think about my daughter going to school, it is so easy to take it for granted and assume that she will be a straight-A student and find it all comes naturally to her because that was how it was for me. But she might struggle. She might find the classroom environment and expectations difficult or have learning disabilities. She might put in all her effort and do the absolute best she can and get a C or D or F. *I really want to be sure that I'm aware of that, sensitive to it, and support her in the best way possible. I don't want her to feel her worth is determines by her grades*. I really appreciate everyone who has shared their experience/their children's experience because it is a valuable reminder to me my daughter may not be like I was in school, and that is more than ok.



In my opinion that´s the perfect mindset!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> My favorite conditioner, which also cleans leather, is Leather CPR.
> 
> Have you considered getting a novelty strap for this bag? *They make some that are for short shoulder carry rather than crossbody. They are harder to find but they are out there. *There are even places, like Mautto, where you can get straps custom made.
> 
> As far as the compartments go, I find it is best to just use some of them. When bags have two identical compartments on either side of the bag, I can never remember which side holds the item I need so I have to open both, which is a big pain. I wouldn't use either of these, just the center compartment and the two open pockets.



Most fabric straps can be shortened very quickly with only a few stitches.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> No worries, you don't need one


Thanks.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

As I had written in a previous post, I have too many bags for my lifestyle.  And there are a few bags in my collection that I am debating keeping or releasing.
First up is my Saint Laurent College bag in large.  This bag is very functional and easy to use.  It is a bit on the larger side for my frame, but not too much.  However, I am not sure the style is really me though.  It's a bit on the edgier side.  Also, I have a lot of black bags. 
I've been on the fence about this and would be interested to hear thoughts or suggestions.


If I did let it go, I would just consign it to a consignment store since I don't have the time or energy, and find it easier to just drop it off to them.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> I’ll share the insides too so you can see where I keep my bags. Here they are peaking out from various shelves. My favourite Mulberry bags live above my dressing table which I have open most of the time. SLGs live above my shoe rack. Bigger bags in my corner cupboard above and below the hanging space. Evening bags on the very small shelf above the half height hanging. It works well and was designed with bags in mind. I like my bags out their dust bags so I can see them.
> View attachment 5307818
> View attachment 5307819
> View attachment 5307820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d love to see other storage/display solutions.


Very nice, and so well organized!


Jereni said:


> Use the bag! Today my Coach Marlie, which is an outlet bag. Still much nicer leather than what you get on a lot of contemporary brands.
> 
> View attachment 5307889
> 
> 
> This bag is a great workhorse. Wonderful medium size, holds a lot, and one of the easiest ever to get in and out of. It’s possible I will upgrade this eventually if I find something more luxe in the same color but with a ‘touch’ more green. Otherwise, I love this one and it’s staying (and I just ordered some booties that might match it!)


Love the color!  Do you find that this color goes with a lot and is quite a neutral shade?


----------



## msd_bags

Kimbashop said:


> Bag challenge: Use the bag.
> Haven’t worn this in over a year but I love how it coordinates with my new sweater. My Bal cities have been largely ignored during the pandemic. Wearing this made me really how much I love the city bag in terms of its style and urban edge.
> 
> This bag was the first designer bag I ever bought, at the age of 49! Like many of you, I grew up without much money. My mother had two bags: one for spring, winter and fall; and the other for summer. Her bags were generally bought at K-Mart, Sears, or Woolworths (when they were still in business). She wore them until they wore out. They were almost always black with two handles, and had to be open-top with zippered compartments and organization. Other than that, she didn’t care what the bag looked like or who made it. She passed away in 2008 and I still have her handbag packed with the things she carried with her: tissues, cough drops, house keys, cigarettes and lighter, notepad, pens, and 2-3 red lipsticks, drugstore brand. I will never get rid of, nor unpack, that bag.
> 
> When I first bought the balenciaga city bag in this photo, I wore it for an entire year. I didn’t yet understand or know about the concept of switching out bags. Now, 40+ bags later, I guess I do. But I have to admit that I still feel a bit at odds about having so many bags and with the concept of switching them out, even while I also enjoy this. Anyone else feel this way? I think it might be my working class guilt. But this is also motivating me to do a massive downsizing of my bags this year.
> 
> View attachment 5307780


That's a beautiful bag and a beautiful story as well about your Mom.

Almost 2 years now into the pandemic, I have not worn a lot of my bags too.  So I have a lot to rediscover myself!



Jereni said:


> Use the bag! Today my Coach Marlie, which is an outlet bag. Still much nicer leather than what you get on a lot of contemporary brands.
> 
> View attachment 5307889
> 
> 
> This bag is a great workhorse. Wonderful medium size, holds a lot, and one of the easiest ever to get in and out of. It’s possible I will upgrade this eventually if I find something more luxe in the same color but with a ‘touch’ more green. Otherwise, I love this one and it’s staying (and I just ordered some booties that might match it!)


This looks like a great leather.  I'm glad to know that Coach has also upgraded its outlet bags. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> As I had written in a previous post, I have too many bags for my lifestyle.  And there are a few bags in my collection that I am debating keeping or releasing.
> First up is my Saint Laurent College bag in large.  This bag is very functional and easy to use.  It is a bit on the larger side for my frame, but not too much.  However, I am not sure the style is really me though.  It's a bit on the edgier side.  Also, I have a lot of black bags.
> I've been on the fence about this and would be interested to hear thoughts or suggestions.
> View attachment 5308210
> 
> If I did let it go, I would just consign it to a consignment store since I don't have the time or energy, and find it easier to just drop it off to them.


This definitely looks gorgeous!  But before you let it leave your collection, you should be sure about it.  Maybe hold on to it for a few more months and observe?  If you're not comfortable keeping it by then, then maybe it's time to let go.


----------



## Jereni

papertiger said:


> One of my favourite bag colours.



Thank you! Mine too. 



Kimbashop said:


> OOOOH, I LOVE this! That color is so pretty and the style looks so cute and functional.
> Do you have a blue-ish green Chanel bag as well? I was a bit reminded of that one with this bag.



Thanks! You have a good memory, yes this one. My mind thinks of them as very different colors for whatever reason.


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Very nice, and so well organized!
> 
> Love the color!  Do you find that this color goes with a lot and is quite a neutral shade?



Thank you! It probably doesn’t go with a lot compared to a neutral color or like a light pink but it goes with a lot of colors that I wear: creams, grays, rust red, coral, mint green, and of course black. It would also go well with yellow, I just don’t wear much yellow as I have really pale pinky skin and I usually don’t find that it’s flattering on me. 



msd_bags said:


> This looks like a great leather.  I'm glad to know that Coach has also upgraded its outlet bags.



Well in truth they have a lot of the plasticky ‘saffiano’ at the outlet still also.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> How much is having a vintage fur cleaned professionally, please? We don´t have any reliable dry cleaners in our town. I usually freeze my furs, then ozone and hoover them before wiping them off with a damp cloth. Most linings I take out, wash and re-attach. I´m wearing my black 1 € Persian lamb from ebay atm. It´s so nice and warm and I like the shiny black.





FizzyWater said:


> Oh, as a data point on fur cleaning costs, the coat cost $60 to have cleaned in a small US town. I suspect 880 in NYC may come


Just got it back. Perfect condition. The coat cost 150 USD on eBay. It cost 85 to clean professionally by a leather and fur expert

bought it bc it reminded me of shorter jackets I used to thrift in high school ( it was considered cool to wear thrift with designer jeans and work boots or heels lol)


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> As I had written in a previous post, I have too many bags for my lifestyle.  And there are a few bags in my collection that I am debating keeping or releasing.
> First up is my Saint Laurent College bag in large.  This bag is very functional and easy to use.  It is a bit on the larger side for my frame, but not too much.  However, I am not sure the style is really me though.  It's a bit on the edgier side.  Also, I have a lot of black bags.
> I've been on the fence about this and would be interested to hear thoughts or suggestions.
> View attachment 5308210
> 
> If I did let it go, I would just consign it to a consignment store since I don't have the time or energy, and find it easier to just drop it off to them.


i agree with @msd_bags that this is beautiful, but IMO if the style is not you (and you know it) then let it go. It will be perfect for someone else
hugs


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> They are all such beautiful colors.


Thank you dc.   


Jereni said:


> Congrats on your stats!!! Your SLGs are TO DIE FOR, what yummy juicy colors!!!


Thanks Jereni. 


JenJBS said:


> Love the top two - *and the purple one!*


 Thank you Jen, the top 2 and *purple* are 1) Chanel Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse, 2) Bottega Veneta Baccara Rose Card Case in Intrecciato Nappa, and 3) Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Lovely SLG collection.  I am impressed by the bag-carrying statistics of so many of you.  I am lagging in this area and need to do better.
> 
> Thank you!  Winters are cold here, and it started to get a bit cold and uncomfortable this afternoon but the system seems to have rectified itself and it's okay now.  Nonetheless, I decided to get it checked tomorrow just to be sure it's okay.


Thank you @Purses & Perfumes. Good luck with your heating system!


Katinahat said:


> You have a mighty fine collection of SLGs. Lovely stand out colours. Well done on rotating them. Great stats.


Thank you @Katinahat. 


ElainePG said:


> Nicely done! I'm doing very well, too, but I'm not going to post my numbers until the end of the month.


Thanks Elaine. Also congratulation, again, on exiting the heavy bags. I love that you don’t miss them.


----------



## More bags

@880 I am sorry to hear your going through litigation, so stressful.


Katinahat said:


> Little up date. I have a lot of dresses which I went through yesterday evening and removed 6 that I haven’t worn in years and consigned them to storage to move on. I passed a dress worn twice to younger DD, suits her better. I looked out two DKNY bags I was thinking of selling/donating and put them in front of older DD. Suddenly she loves and wants both. One goes with her new MK dress for the wedding. She also took the small embellished Coach purse which I think more age appropriate. Two happy DDs. I am still considering selling 2 Radleys and a Fossil bag that I don’t even have on my list/count because I haven’t used them in 5 years plus an MK clutch I don’t like anymore. My sister might like that one. Not sure if it counts as rehoming if they don’t leave my house but I’d get very little if I sold them!
> 
> Net January results so far:
> +2 bags :navy quilted Aspinal Lottie (gift), pink Mini Alexa
> - 2 bags: pink and cream DKNYs
> + 1 SLG: pink Mulberry card case
> - 1 SLG: embellished Coach purse
> + 1 dress for wedding
> - 7 dresses
> 11 bags carried: inc 2 new and 5 which had little / no use last year. Hoping to add another one or two this week.


Amazing stats, congratulations on your outs to your DDs. It definitely counts, and happy DDs - win win win!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I am late in my response - a lot has happened here - so apologies!
> I have only bought 2 scarves - one from the new season (a design I like much better in the small size) and a bargain I couldn't say no to.
> 
> I can't remember if I talked about my Christmas present failure? I asked for the small Gucci Padlock GG shoulder bag - I love the brown leather trim - it looked perfect on the model (and on me), and I checked the dimensions against another bag so I was sure it would be good... and it wasn't. It looked great on, but it was too small inside for all my 'stuff'. So - I ordered the medium even though it looked huge on the model. And guess what? It is huge, even on me at 6' tall. So I sent it back too.
> 
> Last week we were in Florida, where there are a lot of shopping options. I went to Ferragamo, sure I was going to love the Trifolio shoulder bag (either one like mine or a Studio) in the lovely brown but the Trifolio has a divided interior (a no no for me), and they don't make the Trifolio top handle bag I have in that brown leather. I went to Gucci, LV, Tory Burch, Bloomingdales and Saks. Nothing set me on fire, so nothing came home with me.
> Except for a beautiful dress I found in Jupiter!


Sorry your Christmas present didn’t work out. Congratulations on your scarves and dress.


papertiger said:


> Light scuffs or scratches are just the surface is disturbed. Most of our good bags are dyed through the entire skin (not just painted on) With cleaning (or even a finger - but don't try unless you know the leather) these marks can easily disappear to the naked eye. If you see the bottom of worn leather-soled shoes they have scratched and scuffed so much they actually sand themselves down and become almost waterproof because the pores and texture have been closed-off. This is why soldiers spend all morning polishing their boots and make them shine. Their boots are normal leather, its the constant brushing and a small amount of oil/wax from the cream (sometimes with beeswax) that makes them shine. Bags are more delicate, it's the same principle but tools and products much less harsh.
> 
> You should know what the leather and finish is of a certain bag you want to clean. Some of these luminous finishes (like a Gucci croc jacket I have that has an iridescent sheen) need 100% specialist treatment (actually double that for _any_ exotics - I don't touch). I wouldn't touch a metallic bag unless I _had_ to (had to save my new metallic BV from water damage and it was absolutely fine but one never knows with fancy finishes). Patent or shiny leather, just go over with a cloth and store out of dust-bags. Aged-calfskin, like Chanel does, again only a cloth, any other very fancy finish, don't anything to these bags.  Any grommets, embroidery, beads, crystals, be very, very careful - only spot clean if you have to. I only brush my boar-skin (Gucci) and pigskin (Hermes) those skins will absorb moisturiser in a patchy fashion. Deerskin, I use a little Nivea (not leather cream) as it contains lanolin. Before you use any products on _any_ leather try the teeny-tiniest amount where it will never be seen - if it changes the colour, even slightly after it's dried, do not think about using it.
> 
> *My 101 Normal Leather Cleaning *
> 
> NO water, NO sprays.
> 
> 1. Brush dirt away with a soft brush, esp any crease. Use a soft toothbrush for hard to get into places. GENTLY does it. Rub over with a clean cloth.
> 
> Optional
> 0. If I have to colour-restore corners and *only on black*, I use black shoe polish just where it's needed - warning the tiniest amount. I paint this on with a little brush. Areas are usually scuffed, so I dab and dot, but the tiniest amounts. Leave overnight. I would never attempt to restore any colour besides black, even once mixed it can dry differently. After a few cleans, a scuff or a scratch can fade anyway so there may be no need. E.g. insides of my Cherry red (burgundy) Doc Martens readily scuff, I just clean them and they came back to shine and their true colour.
> 
> 1. Using the _tiniest_ amount of no-colour leather cream (moisturiser) on a thin layer of my palm, I dab another clean cloth and buff in, soft brush again (not the first one) let completely dry. My brush heads are different colours so I don't get them mixed up. The most important thing is less than less is more, never get too much in one place.
> 
> Suede 101:
> 
> 1. Brush gently (different brush again). Nubuck and antelope can be partly restored by brushing with a piece of the same colour suede (usually in a pocket). Marks can be removed by a colourless rubber cut in half and using the rough-cut part. Basically it's like polishing gold, you will always be taking top layers off so you have to be very carful.
> 
> 0. Take outside, spray to waterproof/dirt-proof
> 
> 1. Let dry completely - brush gently (same suede brush)


What an excellent tip sheet!


Katinahat said:


> Use the bag: Coach Signature Central Zip Tote.
> 
> I bought this post lockdown one as a daily work bag that could be wiped more easily - coated canvas. I used it continuously for the rest of 2020 and into the second lockdown in 2021. Then, as a key worker, I kept having to come into school to manage education. It served its purpose well until I went off sick.
> 
> Now, I haven’t used it in 9 months due to being off work and then changing to walking commute instead of driving. It’s  light and shoulder carries comfortably so I’m giving it another go.
> 
> View attachment 5307629


You look fabulous! Also, your wardrobe storage is amazing, so well laid out and beautifully organized.


SakuraSakura said:


> I promised pictures so I deliver! It even came with the tassel and hangtag. $20.00 CAD? Heck yeah.


What a great colour!


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> Bag challenge: Use the bag.
> Haven’t worn this in over a year but I love how it coordinates with my new sweater. My Bal cities have been largely ignored during the pandemic. Wearing this made me really how much I love the city bag in terms of its style and urban edge.
> 
> This bag was the first designer bag I ever bought, at the age of 49! Like many of you, I grew up without much money. My mother had two bags: one for spring, winter and fall; and the other for summer. Her bags were generally bought at K-Mart, Sears, or Woolworths (when they were still in business). She wore them until they wore out. They were almost always black with two handles, and had to be open-top with zippered compartments and organization. Other than that, she didn’t care what the bag looked like or who made it. She passed away in 2008 and I still have her handbag packed with the things she carried with her: tissues, cough drops, house keys, cigarettes and lighter, notepad, pens, and 2-3 red lipsticks, drugstore brand. I will never get rid of, nor unpack, that bag.
> 
> When I first bought the balenciaga city bag in this photo, I wore it for an entire year. I didn’t yet understand or know about the concept of switching out bags. Now, 40+ bags later, I guess I do. But I have to admit that I still feel a bit at odds about having so many bags and with the concept of switching them out, even while I also enjoy this. Anyone else feel this way? I think it might be my working class guilt. But this is also motivating me to do a massive downsizing of my bags this year.
> 
> View attachment 5307780


Great Bal City. I loved hearing about your mom. Take your time and have fun assessing your bags. We’re here to support you.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

msd_bags said:


> This definitely looks gorgeous!  But before you let it leave your collection, you should be sure about it.  Maybe hold on to it for a few more months and observe?  If you're not comfortable keeping it by then, then maybe it's time to let go.


Thank you so much.    Yes, you make a good point that I should be sure before I let it leave my collection.  Part of the problem is just not having enough opportunities to use my bags (other than mundane errands for the most part) since this pandemic began.  I will mull on it a bit more.


Jereni said:


> Thank you!   It probably doesn’t go with a lot compared to a neutral color or like a light pink but it goes with a lot of colors that I wear: creams, grays, rust red, coral, mint green, and of course black. It would also go well with yellow, I just don’t wear much yellow as I have really pale pinky skin and I usually don’t find that it’s flattering on me.


It does sound like it goes with quite a bit in your wardrobe.  It's a good color to have in your collection for sure.  I love your coco handle, and your Belt bag is simply stunning.    Lovely range of blues and greens.


880 said:


> i agree with @msd_bags that this is beautiful, but if the style is not you (and you know it) then let it go. It will be perfect for someone else
> hugs


Thank you, dear 880!   This bag is hands down one of my most carefree, easy to use bags.  It gets such top marks for functionality.  I think it really comes down to a question of style, and I need to think about that a bit.  Another consideration is that the resale value is probably so so, especially since I want to consign.  I purchased this brand new and it's in great condition, but I am not up to selling it myself so consignment is my preferred option.

The coat looks great on you!  I must have missed your earlier posts about it.  Sometimes this thread moves so fast that I read the latest posts first, and then trace my way back and sometimes I think I end up missing some posts when I do that!


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> That is exactly how I found TPF although it took me a couple of years lurking to be brave enough to join!
> 
> How exciting that you are coming to Scotland! What clothes advice are you looking for? Where to shop or what to wear?
> 
> Edinburgh is very much an anything goes city. It’s certainly not chic like Paris or even London but some people are quite stylish. Equally others are very casual and relaxed. I’m dressed up for work and live in jeans at the weekend. It rains a lot and last March we had snow. Although that’s not usual. Even by May/June the weather is unpredictable so a light coat is required and an umbrella! If you’ve got any questions I’m happy to try to help.


I am really excited -- I was in Edinburgh in 2019 for about a week and fell in love with it. I also had fun learning a bit more about my Scottish ancestry while there. I haven't quite lined up the trip yet (I have to contact my colleague at the university there to solidify plans) but it will likely be in late April or May if he is still willing to host. I'm on sabbatical this spring from my university and will be stationed in Manchester UK for most of it, but I had plans on visiting him and working on a project there. 

Thanks for the weather tips. I'll plan on bringing a trench coat and my more casual rain jacket. I'm a bit stuck on what types of clothing to bring -- layers? Is a turtleneck out of the question for that time of year? Perhaps I can DM you closer to the trip! 

And, on point with this thread, I'm thinking of bringing my Radley pocket backpack (I love it -- the dog and zipper are in a rosegold color) that seems like a good weather-related bag, as well as my Longchamp tote.


----------



## Kimbashop

msd_bags said:


> That's a beautiful bag and a beautiful story as well about your Mom.





More bags said:


> Great Bal City. I loved hearing about your mom. Take your time and have fun assessing your bags. We’re here to support you.



Thank you.   She was a wonderful, kind, and musical woman who carried everything, including musical staff notecards and pencils if she needed to write something down, in her bag!

This is a wonderful thread in terms of sharing and supporting one another.


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> So Pretty! I love the metallic Bals. Is that a work or city?



It was Holiday Bowler (or Bowling) I believe. More structured than most. I needed a bag for shoots and shows at the time ( I used to work at fashion shows and events). Really loved carrying that bag, light weight, goes with everything and special looking.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Just got it back. Perfect condition. The coat cost 150 USD on eBay. It cost 85 to clean professionally by a leather and fur expert
> 
> bought it bc it reminded me of shorter jackets I used to thrift in high school ( it was considered cool to wear thrift with designer jeans and work boots or heels lol)
> View attachment 5308318


Congratulations on the lovely coat! I adore the Cut, collar and shorter "jewellery" sleeves! 
You made me smile. I wore Persian lamb to school too. No designer jeans though. My aunt gave me an old jacket and asked for the sleeves to be attached to a knit vest. The body stayed with me. I made a patchwork lining from small colourful leather remnants she had also given me. I wore my vest over jeans jackets and later (when I already worked) a cheap suede biker jacket. Together with an ankle length black wool pleated skirt and boots it was a look.

Thank you for sharing the numbers. The coat definetely justifies the cleaning bill. 
Mine are always so much cheaper that diy is called for.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations on the lovely coat! I adore the Cut, collar and shorter "jewellery" sleeves!
> You made me smile. I wore Persian lamb to school too. No designer jeans though. My aunt gave me an old jacket and asked for the sleeves to be attached to a knit vest. The body stayed with me. I made a patchwork lining from small colourful leather remnants she had also given me. I wore my vest over jeans jackets and later (when I already worked) a cheap suede biker jacket. Together with an ankle length black wool pleated skirt and boots it was a look.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the numbers. The coat definetely justifies the cleaning bill.
> Mine are always so much cheaper that diy is called for.


Thank you! Yours sounds amazing! Like a magic coat! Do you have pics? Hugs

when I was in my last years of high school, secondary school, I went to boarding school. I found a fabulous suede patchwork jacket in the style of an oversized denim jacker and I used an old sweatshirt as a liner. i remember dark rich  jewel tones on the suede. Blue cropped hair, mini skirt, big silver jewelry


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> All the things I just suggested a parent needs for their child I realise I needed to give myself but wasn’t: understanding, acceptance, encouragement and love. It’s back to my goal for the year of self-compassion and self-care!



You make a really great point here. A large part of my job is to coach/mentor newer employees and I’m really good at giving them many of the things you mention, but I find I don’t give them to myself. Instead I am much harder on me. I’m going to take your lead and add self-compassion and self-care as a goal for 2022, too.

PS Love your dress/leather jacket/boots combo and your wardrobe is stunning!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Use the bag: Coach Signature Central Zip Tote.
> 
> I bought this post lockdown one as a daily work bag that could be wiped more easily - coated canvas. I used it continuously for the rest of 2020 and into the second lockdown in 2021. Then, as a key worker, I kept having to come into school to manage education. It served its purpose well until I went off sick.
> 
> Now, I haven’t used it in 9 months due to being off work and then changing to walking commute instead of driving. It’s  light and shoulder carries comfortably so I’m giving it another go.
> 
> View attachment 5307629


I remember when you bought that. It looks wonderful with your outfit. What is the strap drop on it? Yesterday I packed my new art bag up only to discover despite everything fitting it is too heavy. I can still use it if I am going directly to class and not anywhere else. I weighted the bag and it was over 2 pounds and if I add the crossbody strap almost 2 1/2 pounds empty. My dh said to keep it and it would not matter if it was on the back of a suitcase for travel. So now I am looking again.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Just got it back. Perfect condition. The coat cost 150 USD on eBay. It cost 85 to clean professionally by a leather and fur expert
> 
> bought it bc it reminded me of shorter jackets I used to thrift in high school ( it was considered cool to wear thrift with designer jeans and work boots or heels lol)
> View attachment 5308318



Another film star among us


----------



## msd_bags

Yesterday was the first time for me to take a modshot again after more than a year!  Just because I changed into my pink bag (inspired by @Katinahat ’s hot pink mini Alexa).   Here is my Coach Cassie.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Yesterday was the first time for me to take a modshot again after more than a year!  Just because I changed into my pink bag (inspired by @Katinahat ’s hot pink mini Alexa).   Here is my Coach Cassie.
> View attachment 5308521


You look wonderful !


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Yesterday was the first time for me to take a modshot again after more than a year!  Just because I changed into my pink bag (inspired by @Katinahat ’s hot pink mini Alexa).   Here is my Coach Cassie.
> View attachment 5308521



The pink is perfect with this outfit!


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I ordered a Tory Burch bag off posh that is a color I really liked.  I had thought it was an outlet bag, but my friend called the outlet near her to see if they had it. It was from the regular shop, so I ordered it. I will only count it in if it arrives in January and if it is staying. It is the size of the mini totes I wear but not seeing it in real life is hard to say.


----------



## dcooney4

I love seeing everyone's gorgeous bags. I find that during this pandemic I am much happier using my contemporary bags. This may change as things open up again. I have been trying to wear some of my premium bags due to the challenge, but most places I prefer the contemporary ones. Are any feeling the same way?


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> As I had written in a previous post, I have too many bags for my lifestyle.  And there are a few bags in my collection that I am debating keeping or releasing.
> First up is my Saint Laurent College bag in large.  This bag is very functional and easy to use.  It is a bit on the larger side for my frame, but not too much.  However, I am not sure the style is really me though.  It's a bit on the edgier side.  Also, I have a lot of black bags.
> I've been on the fence about this and would be interested to hear thoughts or suggestions.
> View attachment 5308210
> 
> If I did let it go, I would just consign it to a consignment store since I don't have the time or energy, and find it easier to just drop it off to them.



It is a gorgeous bag for sure, but also very edgy as you say.  If that’s not your style and it doesn’t bring you joy  anymore to wear it then I would say to let it go.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> I love seeing everyone's gorgeous bags. I find that during this pandemic I am much happier using my contemporary bags. This may change as things open up again. I have been trying to wear some of my premium bags due to the challenge, but most places I prefer the contemporary ones. Are any feeling the same way?



I am still using a designer tote for work as I always have; this season it‘s a Prada Gardener’s tote in bluette. Before COVID, I would use a designer bag outside of work for errands, shopping, etc., usually a satchel. With all of the early concern over bringing the virus home on, we’ll, everything, I wanted something easy to wipe down, so got a lululemon on my level micro tote on sale. I loved it so much that I bought four more! I’m getting back into my designer bags for non-work stuff again, but this tote is small, spacious and lightweight, so it’s hard to beat. Reminds me a bit of the PLG tote you love, just nylon, not leather. I’m not sure how well you can see them in this photo, but they’re lined up on the left side of the lower bar of my short hang.


----------



## 880

msd_bags said:


> Yesterday was the first time for me to take a modshot again after more than a year!  Just because I changed into my pink bag (inspired by @Katinahat ’s hot pink mini Alexa).   Here is my Coach Cassie.
> View attachment 5308521


you look fabulous! And so does the bag! Great pop of color!

@Purses & Perfumes, the bag is gorgeous and edgy.   From the pics you post, the combos you favor are gorgeous, lux, and exude an air of understated elegance with colors like blush. If you are uncertain, you can always keep for awhile as per @msd_bags. Or do as @diane278 recommends in her minimalist closet thread: put the bag in another closet (in another room) for a while to see if you even miss it.

Because  while the bag is edgy, it’s not chock full of grommets with a dog collar edgy lol; I think you could easily incorporate it into a quietly lux wardrobe if you so chose. . . Make it more elegant with say charcoal gray or burgundy Or cream cashmere.  . Or crisp it up with a white button down shirt and denim. It’s not like it only needs a biker jacket lol.

I sometimes regret letting go of things too soon. And who is to say everything you own has to have the same vibe. You might choose a bit of lux rock star on weekends


----------



## DME

880 said:


> I sometimes regret letting go of things too soon.



I would love to hear more thoughts from you and others on this. We’re about to enter the third year of the pandemic, so it’s hard to justify keeping bags that worked in the before times since I’m not sure when/if we’ll be in that space again. I’m a big fan of releasing an item if it’s no longer working for me; I don’t often have regrets, but I suspect I might if I was too ruthless right now. I love so many of those bags I’m not currently using that I find them difficult to part with. Do others feel like this? If so, what’s been your strategy in dealing with it?


----------



## FizzyWater

Katinahat said:


> Thanks, I love it.
> 
> Thank you! We all end up filling the space we have! However much that is.
> 
> Thanks so much. Costs a lot to heat but I too enjoy the high ceilings of our Victorian house. It was built in the 1860s!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> I’ll share the insides too so you can see where I keep my bags. Here they are peaking out from various shelves. My favourite Mulberry bags live above my dressing table which I have open most of the time. SLGs live above my shoe rack. Bigger bags in my corner cupboard above and below the hanging space. Evening bags on the very small shelf above the half height hanging. It works well and was designed with bags in mind. I like my bags out their dust bags so I can see them.
> View attachment 5307818
> View attachment 5307819
> View attachment 5307820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d love to see other storage/display solutions.



That is gorgeous.  I know it seems like a little thing, but I love that the shelves aren't quite full depth.  a) My shelves are, and the temptation to double-shelve things is high, but I know things will get lost in the back. b) The little bit of leeway lets you hang things on the inside of the doors. c) If handles droop over the shelf edge, they don't get squashed when you close the door.


----------



## FizzyWater

Kimbashop said:


> When I first bought the balenciaga city bag in this photo, I wore it for an entire year. I didn’t yet understand or know about the concept of switching out bags. Now, 40+ bags later, I guess I do. But I have to admit that I still feel a bit at odds about having so many bags and with the concept of switching them out, even while I also enjoy this. Anyone else feel this way?



Absolutely.  I was raised that elegant women matched their bags to their shoes which were good quality and well-maintained, but not that you should *notice* either (beyond quality and maintenance).*

So if I spent any money on either, it had better go with everything I own and be appropriate for almost every situation.** So why switch out the purse, then?

I feel like I have a very different view of bags than most of the forum - not a criticism!  My evolving goal from this thread: I want to know that every purse I own is not only functional and accordant with my wardrobe but something I love, so I can go for weeks without  swapping it out, and also that I can play with my purse as a fun part of my wardrobe by swapping it out on a whim.

*I cannot pithily describe the odd mix of old-fashioned and modern my parents raised me in.
**We also often shopped in thrift stores, where the pressures of "this is one-of-a-kind" and "it won't be here tomorrow" clashed with the ideal of classic and unassuming.  Those items were sometimes there, but usually in very worn condition.  Also, because we bought so many inexpensive items, we were/are terrible at taking care of all of them.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> It is a gorgeous bag for sure, but also very edgy as you say.  If that’s not your style and it doesn’t bring you joy  anymore to wear it then I would say to let it go.


Thank you!  I usually just wear it with jeans and use it as a casual bag and it seems to go okay with that look.  I am also currently in a huge closet cleaning/decluttering mode and sometimes when I get into these closet cleaning phases, I get rid of a lot of stuff.  Most of the time, I don't regret it, but a handful of times, I have regretted letting go of a few things so trying to be thoughtful this time.
This bag is about the same size as a Chanel Jumbo, but fits more.  However, it does not look boxy because of the slight slouch in the design.


880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes, the bag is gorgeous and edgy.   From the pics you post, the combos you favor are gorgeous, lux, and exude an air of understated elegance with colors like blush. If you are uncertain, you can always keep for awhile as per @msd_bags. Or do as @diane278 recommends in her minimalist closet thread: put the bag in another closet (in another room) for a while to see if you even miss it.
> 
> Because  while the bag is edgy, it’s not chock full of grommets with a dog collar edgy lol; I think you could easily incorporate it into a quietly lux wardrobe if you so chose. . . Make it more elegant with say charcoal gray or burgundy Or cream cashmere.  . Or crisp it up with a white button down shirt and denim. It’s not like it only needs a biker jacket lol.
> 
> I sometimes regret letting go of things too soon. And who is to say everything you own has to have the same vibe. You might choose a bit of lux rock star on weekends


Thank you for the lovely comments and input.  You have given me some food for thought on additional styling options.  I have an old (but in great condition) gray plaid blazer and I think this bag will go so well with that.
I've decided to put in a two-week waiting period before I make a final decision on this bag.  I think one of us (was it @More bags?) has a two-week waiting period before a new purchase.  I'm going to apply that waiting period in this situation, and in the meantime, will play around with a few  styling options.  

@msd_bags, the bag looks great on you!  Love the color.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I love seeing everyone's gorgeous bags. I find that during this pandemic I am much happier using my contemporary bags. This may change as things open up again. I have been trying to wear some of my premium bags due to the challenge, but most places I prefer the contemporary ones. Are any feeling the same way?



 

Not so much contemporary per sae, but the tried and tested, more casual bags for sure.


----------



## papertiger

I was looking at the SS22 fashion trends today. 

Guys and gals, if you have any '90s or early '00s bags (or clothes) you are SORTED!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Someone remind me to get back to work (working from home today) and stop browsing online for a bag I do not need and should not be buying.


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> It was Holiday Bowler (or Bowling) I believe. More structured than most. I needed a bag for shoots and shows at the time ( I used to work at fashion shows and events). Really loved carrying that bag, light weight, goes with everything and special looking.


The bowler! Such an under-rated style. I can see how that would have been a great bag for your lifestyle.


----------



## Kimbashop

msd_bags said:


> Yesterday was the first time for me to take a modshot again after more than a year!  Just because I changed into my pink bag (inspired by @Katinahat ’s hot pink mini Alexa).   Here is my Coach Cassie.
> View attachment 5308521


this is such a sweet look (I love your pants). That Cassie packs a cute punch to the outfit.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## charlottawill

poizenisxkandee said:


> Someone remind me to get back to work (working from home today) and stop browsing online for a bag I do not need and should not be buying.


It's fun to look, and harmless if you're just browsing. I do it all the time. Supposedly a benefit of online shopping is that you get some of the thrill of actually buying something by just adding it to your cart. So as long as you're not checking out you're good


----------



## charlottawill

Kimbashop said:


> Bag challenge: Use the bag.
> Haven’t worn this in over a year but I love how it coordinates with my new sweater. My Bal cities have been largely ignored during the pandemic. Wearing this made me really how much I love the city bag in terms of its style and urban edge.
> 
> This bag was the first designer bag I ever bought, at the age of 49! Like many of you, I grew up without much money. My mother had two bags: one for spring, winter and fall; and the other for summer. Her bags were generally bought at K-Mart, Sears, or Woolworths (when they were still in business). She wore them until they wore out. They were almost always black with two handles, and had to be open-top with zippered compartments and organization. Other than that, she didn’t care what the bag looked like or who made it. She passed away in 2008 and I still have her handbag packed with the things she carried with her: tissues, cough drops, house keys, cigarettes and lighter, notepad, pens, and 2-3 red lipsticks, drugstore brand. I will never get rid of, nor unpack, that bag.
> 
> When I first bought the balenciaga city bag in this photo, I wore it for an entire year. I didn’t yet understand or know about the concept of switching out bags. Now, 40+ bags later, I guess I do. But I have to admit that I still feel a bit at odds about having so many bags and with the concept of switching them out, even while I also enjoy this. Anyone else feel this way? I think it might be my working class guilt. But this is also motivating me to do a massive downsizing of my bags this year.
> 
> View attachment 5307780


Love your post, can relate to much of it, and love your bag. I bought that one about ten years ago and returned it out of guilt - we were still putting kids through college. I've read a lot of debate about whether the City bag is outdated, but yours is still a beautiful bag and looks great on you.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I am really excited -- I was in Edinburgh in 2019 for about a week and fell in love with it. I also had fun learning a bit more about my Scottish ancestry while there. I haven't quite lined up the trip yet (I have to contact my colleague at the university there to solidify plans) but it will likely be in late April or May if he is still willing to host. I'm on sabbatical this spring from my university and will be stationed in Manchester UK for most of it, but I had plans on visiting him and working on a project there.



That sounds like a fabulous sabbatical! Enjoy! 

I also have Scottish ancestors. Clans McDonald, Gunn, and Sinclair.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Thank you Jen, the top 2 and *purple* are 1) Chanel Pink Lambskin O Case Coin Purse, 2) Bottega Veneta Baccara Rose Card Case in Intrecciato Nappa, and 3) Hermes Ultraviolet Chèvre Calvi



Thank you for the details! They are beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> The bowler! Such an under-rated style. I can see how that would have been a great bag for your lifestyle.



There's a story behind that bag.

I always liked Bal Moto bags but found most looked small or just wrong on me. I was _obsessed_ by LV's Miroir 2006 (anyone remember those?) and was dying to get a silver Speedy 30 but that only had the gold left, and that it is wasn't leather put me off. So, when I saw the silver Bal Holiday Bowler 2009, I was like "OMG, give me one now"  .

+
I like that it's leather and shiny silver
I like it_ better_ than the Miroir now
I like it's light and the coolest looking travel bag ever
The Miroir wears badly, including the resin on the handles, and some of the silver versions have yellowed over time
I like the shape better than the Speedy (which would need a base shaper)

-
The Miroir has certainly appreciated in value whereas I'd only get half for my Bal

= I'm not selling this bag ever so I think I came off for the better.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> I love seeing everyone's gorgeous bags. I find that during this pandemic I am much happier using my contemporary bags. This may change as things open up again. I have been trying to wear some of my premium bags due to the challenge, but most places I prefer the contemporary ones. Are any feeling the same way?


I still use everything for the most part. My struggle is using my ‘fancier’ bags.


I love my City Steamer, always wanted one. But it’s just too nice/fancy to wear with loungewear & sweats, which is my main WFH attire.


----------



## baghabitz34

Use the bag: Tory Burch McGraw hobo & MK strap. I had the strap & never had a bag to pair it with until now. Hard to tell in the pic, but it’s rose gold & cream, which pairs nicely with the dark brown, I think.


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> You have an impeccable style


Thank you!  


Jereni said:


> Omg wowwwwwwwwwwww!!!!
> 
> I love your closet! It looks so organized and not over stuffed.


Thanks so much. I like too keep my clothes in organised areas by colour and type. Needs regular resorting and there is always a heap that needs putting away each weekend!! 


Kimbashop said:


> This is beautiful! I love your makeup/dressing table. My storage would be embarrassing to share by comparison. You have given me some ideas, though, for possible renovations to our existing space.


Thanks! The make up area is brilliant and the lighting really helps. I’m sure yours is not embarrassing at all. Mine hasn’t always been like this. Glad you have ideas.  


Purses & Perfumes said:


> As I had written in a previous post, I have too many bags for my lifestyle.  And there are a few bags in my collection that I am debating keeping or releasing.
> First up is my Saint Laurent College bag in large.  This bag is very functional and easy to use.  It is a bit on the larger side for my frame, but not too much.  However, I am not sure the style is really me though.  It's a bit on the edgier side.  Also, I have a lot of black bags.
> I've been on the fence about this and would be interested to hear thoughts or suggestions.
> View attachment 5308210
> 
> If I did let it go, I would just consign it to a consignment store since I don't have the time or energy, and find it easier to just drop it off to them.


Absolutely stunning bag. It’s hard to tell without a modelling shot. I guess to some extent bags suit us as long as they match our personalities and vibe. Does it feel like you? 


Jereni said:


> Thank you! Mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! You have a good memory, yes this one. My mind thinks of them as very different colors for whatever reason.
> 
> View attachment 5308287


This mint bag is just perfection. What a beautiful one to own and carry.  


More bags said:


> @880
> 
> Amazing stats, congratulations on your outs to your DDs. It definitely counts, and happy DDs - win win win!


Thanks. DDs definitely happy.  


More bags said:


> You look fabulous! Also, your wardrobe storage is amazing, so well laid out and beautifully organized.


Thanks so much


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> I am really excited -- I was in Edinburgh in 2019 for about a week and fell in love with it. I also had fun learning a bit more about my Scottish ancestry while there. I haven't quite lined up the trip yet (I have to contact my colleague at the university there to solidify plans) but it will likely be in late April or May if he is still willing to host. I'm on sabbatical this spring from my university and will be stationed in Manchester UK for most of it, but I had plans on visiting him and working on a project there.
> 
> Thanks for the weather tips. I'll plan on bringing a trench coat and my more casual rain jacket. I'm a bit stuck on what types of clothing to bring -- layers? Is a turtleneck out of the question for that time of year? Perhaps I can DM you closer to the trip!
> 
> And, on point with this thread, I'm thinking of bringing my Radley pocket backpack (I love it -- the dog and zipper are in a rosegold color) that seems like a good weather-related bag, as well as my Longchamp tote.


Feel free to DM me. Your choices sound perfect. Layers are good. Turtle neck might be too warm but it’s hard to be sure as one day can be nice and the next cold. I’m possibly into my short sleeve T-shirts by May with a lighter weight knitwear. Radley (sounds gorgeous) and Longchamp will serve you well. 





DME said:


> You make a really great point here. A large part of my job is to coach/mentor newer employees and I’m really good at giving them many of the things you mention, but I find I don’t give them to myself. Instead I am much harder on me. I’m going to take your lead and add self-compassion and self-care as a goal for 2022, too.
> 
> PS Love your dress/leather jacket/boots combo and your wardrobe is stunning!


Thanks so much! 
I’m glad this goal resonates with you so much. I spent too long telling my therapist that I couldn’t stop work to fix myself, I needed to be there to fix everything for everyone else. Meanwhile I was quietly going through hell reliving my long past years of trauma in my head. Finally she convinced me to see to my own oxygen mask first. She was right. I am in a better place now.

My new mantra: self-care is not self-indulgence, it is self-preservation!


dcooney4 said:


> I remember when you bought that. It looks wonderful with your outfit. What is the strap drop on it? Yesterday I packed my new art bag up only to discover despite everything fitting it is too heavy. I can still use it if I am going directly to class and not anywhere else. I weighted the bag and it was over 2 pounds and if I add the crossbody strap almost 2 1/2 pounds empty. My dh said to keep it and it would not matter if it was on the back of a suitcase for travel. So now I am looking again.


It’s got a good drop and is really comfortable over the shoulder. It’s also exceptionally light and the zip keeps everything safely inside. There is no crossbody strap on this one.


msd_bags said:


> Yesterday was the first time for me to take a modshot again after more than a year!  Just because I changed into my pink bag (inspired by @Katinahat ’s hot pink mini Alexa).   Here is my Coach Cassie.
> View attachment 5308521


Absolutely stunning. Glad I inspired this. So jealous of your beautiful summery outfit. Can’t remember when I last went out without wearing a pair of boots.


baghabitz34 said:


> I still use everything for the most part. My struggle is using my ‘fancier’ bags.
> View attachment 5308837
> 
> I love my City Steamer, always wanted one. But it’s just too nice/fancy to wear with loungewear & sweats, which is my main WFH attire.


Love this bag. I’m sure you’d rock it with whatever you are wearing!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5308843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the bag: Tory Burch McGraw hobo & MK strap. I had the strap & never had a bag to pair it with until now. Hard to tell in the pic, but it’s rose gold & cream, which pairs nicely with the dark brown, I think.


So many gorgeous bags this evening. The strap works perfectly with your hobo!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5308843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the bag: Tory Burch McGraw hobo & MK strap. I had the strap & never had a bag to pair it with until now. Hard to tell in the pic, but it’s rose gold & cream, which pairs nicely with the dark brown, I think.


I think they pair very well.


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> I would love to hear more thoughts from you and others on this. We’re about to enter the third year of the pandemic, so it’s hard to justify keeping bags that worked in the before times since I’m not sure when/if we’ll be in that space again. I’m a big fan of releasing an item if it’s no longer working for me; I don’t often have regrets, but I suspect I might if I was too ruthless right now. I love so many of those bags I’m not currently using that I find them difficult to part with. Do others feel like this? If so, what’s been your strategy in dealing with it?



The massive purge: I think I give the impression of never letting bags go but about 8 years ago I had a MASSIVE clear-out when we moved 7 years ago. I must have sold/given away 50 bags or more. Lucite, exotics, Victorian purses on chains, 1920s Dorothy bags, '30s clutches, '40s, 50s, '60s box and other bags, PVC wig carriers, what looked to be 1970s prototypes for all manner of Chloe and Bal bags, '80s, '90s and a full century of beaded bags. I'd been collecting since I was about 10 and kept them to admire more than wear. @cowgirlsboots would have had lots of fun in my wardrobe. 

Newly bought: If I know something was a mistake it would be returned to the store immediately. I once returned an H scarf even before I got to the tube (subway) station. I walked down NBS, hit Old Bond St and then walked back. The kind of feeling one gets when you think you left something behind (in this case, I did, and upgraded to a moussie shawl from a silk 90). I once retuned a lizard wallet to Gucci, but only because it didn't fit in the bag I wanted it to. 

New for old: If I  I have a saddle bag, and then I buy a better saddle bag, the first has to go go.

New preloved mistakes: perhaps unworn or worn once have gone quickly too - sometimes so quick I find a a photo and can't remember the bag. For me to buy a pre-loved now it would have to be on an unfulfilled wishlist. There are sooo few gaps now. 

Mistakes made for emotional reasons: I sound hideous when I say this but: many years ago while I was still at Uni, I gave away two bags that made realise I make really good decisions buying and really poor ones on giving away. I gave the most beautiful 1960s black box-calf shoulder-bag with a TDF buckle to a friend, and another 1960s brown handbag (as good as H) to another. I'm happy they have them (or have had them) and both were lovely girls, but I gave them after admiring glances/compliments and felt guilty having so much and handed them over. I've given away lots and lots and lots of stuff to friends and family, and am not sorry about most of it but _those_ kill me (I am very greedy). 

Pending: There are about 5 bags that stay with me even though they should be gone. They don't sell on e-bay and they were too expensive to just sell for nothing. They're still nice bags and since fashions come and go in the preloved world they may still sell (if I ever can be bothered to list again).


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> I still use everything for the most part. My struggle is using my ‘fancier’ bags.
> View attachment 5308837
> 
> I love my City Steamer, always wanted one. But it’s just too nice/fancy to wear with loungewear & sweats, which is my main WFH attire.



Exactly, it's the smarter ones that have 'suffered'


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5308843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the bag: Tory Burch McGraw hobo & MK strap. I had the strap & never had a bag to pair it with until now. Hard to tell in the pic, but it’s rose gold & cream, which pairs nicely with the dark brown, I think.



Love the bag (you know me and brown)
Love the strap (I actually _love_ it!) 
Loving them both together. It's a really interesting and uptodate look together.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I love seeing everyone's gorgeous bags. I find that during this pandemic I am much happier using my contemporary bags. This may change as things open up again. I have been trying to wear some of my premium bags due to the challenge, but most places I prefer the contemporary ones. Are any feeling the same way?


I did feel like that! That’s why I bought and used my coach canvas bag for so long. I didn’t want to wipe expensive bags and ruin them. However, I spend my life dealing with Covid absence and in classrooms with children so I’m either going to catch it or not and not carrying my bags isn’t going to make any difference. Our risks team now say surface transmission is so negligible we don’t have to worry about wiping things. Getting back on TPF this year has got me back carrying all my bags and not just a backpack so thank you all for the support and inspiration!  





DME said:


> I would love to hear more thoughts from you and others on this. We’re about to enter the third year of the pandemic, so it’s hard to justify keeping bags that worked in the before times since I’m not sure when/if we’ll be in that space again. I’m a big fan of releasing an item if it’s no longer working for me; I don’t often have regrets, but I suspect I might if I was too ruthless right now. I love so many of those bags I’m not currently using that I find them difficult to part with. Do others feel like this? If so, what’s been your strategy in dealing with it?


I get where you are coming from. Life has been so tough for us all. But I think changes should never be made in times of flux. Like cutting your hair because a relationship ends. It leads to regrets. I understand not buying things that don’t serve you now but I’m certainly not rehoming things that will hopefully serve me again. If this link makes sense, my life has had to become more or less alcohol free due to my medication but I’m hoping that’s not forever too. Instead I’m looking forward to more girls nights out with big glasses of gin and carrying lovely bags.


FizzyWater said:


> That is gorgeous.  I know it seems like a little thing, but I love that the shelves aren't quite full depth.  a) My shelves are, and the temptation to double-shelve things is high, but I know things will get lost in the back. b) The little bit of leeway lets you hang things on the inside of the doors. c) If handles droop over the shelf edge, they don't get squashed when you close the door.


Thanks so much  Totally agree and I love to see the dangling chains of my Lily bags poking out. I do sometimes double stack - I have NYDJ jeans in many sizes 


charlottawill said:


> It's fun to look, and harmless if you're just browsing. I do it all the time. Supposedly a benefit of online shopping is that you get some of the thrill of actually buying something by just adding it to your cart. So as long as you're not checking out you're good


Good point - but so hard not to click the checkout and then they email me to remind me. Mulberry sent me an email with lots of photos and links today. Everything was pink!!!


JenJBS said:


> That sounds like a fabulous sabbatical! Enjoy!
> 
> I also have Scottish ancestors. Clans McDonald, Gunn, and Sinclair.


Love it that you are part Scottish! It might be cold and wet but it’s a beautiful country.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I gave them after admiring glances/compliments and felt guilty having so much and handed them over. I've given away lots and lots and lots of stuff to friends and family, and am not sorry about most of it but _those_ kill me (I am very greedy).


Yes, I’ve felt this way. Now I just try not to think about the regrets (or if too much, then try to find another)
Nowadays, I would rather give them to friends or family who truly will use and adore them and console myself that way.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

I had my black Alexa icon with me again today. I’m trying to carry some newer bags more as well as less recently used ones. Does anyone else track and feel motivated by cost per carry? It’s always higher to start with.

I’d also appreciate some feedback on my other leather jacket. It’s blush pink in leather and suede alternating stripes. I find it harder to style than black so hardly wear it. Is the stripe too fussy? Summer only? It’s my DDs birthday on Friday and we are going out. Can’t decide on this or the black jacket and pink Alexa or Lily. So many choices and so few nights out!


----------



## Katinahat

Totally agree with @880 . My sister has just said she’d like my black MK clutch. I haven’t used it for years and certainly not since getting my black Mulberry Lily. She’s a DR and never spends anything on herself. She deserves a treat and it deserves to be carried so I feel happy not regret. So I’ll be posting this out to her soon.



That’s 3 bags gifted this month to 2 in. No wonder my cupboards are looking tidy!


----------



## charlottawill

Katinahat said:


> Good point - but so hard not to click the checkout and then they email me to remind me


Be strong - don't give in to those "Did you forget something in your cart?" emails!


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> There's a story behind that bag.
> 
> I always liked Bal Moto bags but found most looked small or just wrong on me. I was _obsessed_ by LV's Miroir 2006 (anyone remember those?) and was dying to get a silver Speedy 30 but that only had the gold left, and that it is wasn't leather put me off. So, when I saw the silver Bal Holiday Bowler 2009, I was like "OMG, give me one now"  .
> 
> +
> I like that it's leather and shiny silver
> I like it_ better_ than the Miroir now
> I like it's light and the coolest looking travel bag ever
> The Miroir wears badly, including the resin on the handles, and some of the silver versions have yellowed over time
> I like the shape better than the Speedy (which would need a base shaper)
> 
> -
> The Miroir has certainly appreciated in value whereas I'd only get half for my Bal
> 
> = I'm not selling this bag ever so I think I came off for the better.



PB recently did an article that asked if metallic bags were coming back and the lead photo was of Paris Hilton and Kim Kardashian from the mid-aughts carrying their Miroir Almas!









						Are Metallics Making a Comeback In 2022? - PurseBlog
					

We’re looking at our love affair with metallics and examining if they’re coming back into style with the new year.




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I had my black Alexa icon with me again today. I’m trying to carry some newer bags more as well as less recently used ones. Does anyone else track and feel motivated by cost per carry? It’s always higher to start with.
> 
> I’d also appreciate some feedback on my other leather jacket. It’s blush pink in leather and suede alternating stripes. I find it harder to style than black so hardly wear it. Is the stripe too fussy? Summer only? It’s my DDs birthday on Friday and we are going out. Can’t decide on this or the black jacket and pink Alexa or Lily. So many choices and so few nights out!
> View attachment 5308966



This is also an amazing look on you! Two thumbs way up!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Thank you! Yours sounds amazing! Like a magic coat! Do you have pics? Hugs
> 
> when I was in my last years of high school, secondary school, I went to boarding school. I found a fabulous suede patchwork jacket in the style of an oversized denim jacker and I used an old sweatshirt as a liner. i remember dark rich  jewel tones on the suede. Blue cropped hair, mini skirt, big silver jewelry



No photos unfortunately! This were the times pre selfies and my Mum wouldn´t ever have wasted a photo on my strange styles... 

I had a silk bomber jacket with huge dolman sleeves painted with abstract shapes and florals in all the colours of the rainbow. The main picture on the back was of my plush leopard cuddly toy and I had written the lyrics of "take a walk on the wild side" all over it. It was so dramatic. Jeans mini skirt, red lips the colour of dried blood, high heels...  viva early 90ies! No idea where this piece went...


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> PB recently did an article that asked if metallic bags were coming back and the lead photo was of Paris Hilton and Kim Kardashian from the mid-aughts carrying their Miroir Almas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Metallics Making a Comeback In 2022? - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> We’re looking at our love affair with metallics and examining if they’re coming back into style with the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com



Thank you  

Feels right for a return.

Love Almas too


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I had my black Alexa icon with me again today. I’m trying to carry some newer bags more as well as less recently used ones. Does anyone else track and feel motivated by cost per carry? It’s always higher to start with.
> 
> I’d also appreciate some feedback on my other leather jacket. It’s blush pink in leather and suede alternating stripes. I find it harder to style than black so hardly wear it. Is the stripe too fussy? Summer only? It’s my DDs birthday on Friday and we are going out. Can’t decide on this or the black jacket and pink Alexa or Lily. So many choices and so few nights out!
> View attachment 5308966



You can hardly see the stripe line and the blush pink is absolutely beautiful


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> The massive purge: I think I give the impression of never letting bags go but about 8 years ago I had a MASSIVE clear-out when we moved 7 years ago. I must have sold/given away 50 bags or more. Lucite, exotics, Victorian purses on chains, 1920s Dorothy bags, '30s clutches, '40s, 50s, '60s box and other bags, PVC wig carriers, what looked to be 1970s prototypes for all manner of Chloe and Bal bags, '80s, '90s and a full century of beaded bags. I'd been collecting since I was about 10 and kept them to admire more than wear. @cowgirlsboots would have had lots of fun in my wardrobe.
> 
> Newly bought: If I know something was a mistake it would be returned to the store immediately. I once returned an H scarf even before I got to the tube (subway) station. I walked down NBS, hit Old Bond St and then walked back. The kind of feeling one gets when you think you left something behind (in this case, I did, and upgraded to a moussie shawl from a silk 90). I once retuned a lizard wallet to Gucci, but only because it didn't fit in the bag I wanted it to.
> 
> New for old: If I  I have a saddle bag, and then I buy a better saddle bag, the first has to go go.
> 
> New preloved mistakes: perhaps unworn or worn once have gone quickly too - sometimes so quick I find a a photo and can't remember the bag. For me to buy a pre-loved now it would have to be on an unfulfilled wishlist. There are sooo few gaps now.
> 
> Mistakes made for emotional reasons: I sound hideous when I say this but: many years ago while I was still at Uni, I gave away two bags that made realise I make really good decisions buying and really poor ones on giving away. I gave the most beautiful 1960s black box-calf shoulder-bag with a TDF buckle to a friend, and another 1960s brown handbag (as good as H) to another. I'm happy they have them (or have had them) and both were lovely girls, but I gave them after admiring glances/compliments and felt guilty having so much and handed them over. I've given away lots and lots and lots of stuff to friends and family, and am not sorry about most of it but _those_ kill me (I am very greedy).
> 
> Pending: There are about 5 bags that stay with me even though they should be gone. They don't sell on e-bay and they were too expensive to just sell for nothing. They're still nice bags and since fashions come and go in the preloved world they may still sell (if I ever can be bothered to list again).



I could have happily lived in your old bag wardrobe! Everything you described sounds like pure bliss to me! (PVC wig carrirs are a common sight in my house... haha! )


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I had my black Alexa icon with me again today. I’m trying to carry some newer bags more as well as less recently used ones. Does anyone else track and feel motivated by cost per carry? It’s always higher to start with.
> 
> I’d also appreciate some feedback on my other leather jacket. It’s blush pink in leather and suede alternating stripes. I find it harder to style than black so hardly wear it. Is the stripe too fussy? Summer only? It’s my DDs birthday on Friday and we are going out. Can’t decide on this or the black jacket and pink Alexa or Lily. So many choices and so few nights out!
> View attachment 5308966



You look great! I love the outfit! Just wait for Friday and go with your mood of the day!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Absolutely stunning bag. It’s hard to tell without a modelling shot. I guess to some extent bags suit us as long as they match our personalities and vibe. Does it feel like you?


Good question!  I put it next to my Jumbo and was surprised to see that the College bag is actually bigger than the Jumbo.  It was definitely an aha moment for me.  I don't know that it's entirely me (the design), but I love it for the functionality.  Oh well, I have given myself two weeks to mull over it.  Thanks so much for the input.


----------



## DME

@880, I think it was somewhere earlier in this thread where I inquired about your Valextra sunglasses cases and you kindly offered up some WIMB shots when I asked. Thank you again! I checked out the site and fell in love with the Smoky Blue shade, but it’s been out of stock. I checked again today and it was Add To Cart, so it’s on the way to me! Should be here in 1-3 days. Many thanks for the recommendation and I am really looking forward to trying this out!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> No photos unfortunately! This were the times pre selfies and my Mum wouldn´t ever have wasted a photo on my strange styles...
> 
> I had a silk bomber jacket with huge dolman sleeves painted with abstract shapes and florals in all the colours of the rainbow. The main picture on the back was of my plush leopard cuddly toy and I had written the lyrics of "take a walk on the wild side" all over it. It was so dramatic. Jeans mini skirt, red lips the colour of dried blood, high heels...  viva early 90ies! No idea where this piece went...


+1, late 1980s, early 1990s, Lou Reed,
and same lipstick, plus I wore micro fishnets lol 

@DME, I hope they work for you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

No bag desires here atm, but I´ve been clothes shopping...  Instead of going for another winter coat I´d been stalking for a while, but would have rather bought for the brand than the design I scored a spring coat: tiger print! It´s vintage, a silk mix and from a French brand (Aquamarine) I already have another very nice coat from. I bought it without asking for measurements and got very lucky: it´s perfect! 
In the sales pic it looks a bit dusty elderly lady like, but believe me, it isn´t!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> +1, late 1980s, early 1990s, Lou Reed,
> and same lipstick, plus I wore micro fishnets lol
> 
> @DME, I hope they work for you!



Fishnets under high waisted shorts combined with ballroom dancing shoes and a 50ies suit jacket with a fur collar... thank you for taking me down memory lane!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Good question!  I put it next to my Jumbo and was surprised to see that the College bag is actually bigger than the Jumbo.  It was definitely an aha moment for me.  I don't know that it's entirely me (the design), but I love it for the functionality.  Oh well, I have given myself two weeks to mull over it.  Thanks so much for the input.


I think the college bag actually has the proper size to be a college/ work bag. As far as I know it fits an i-pad comfortably.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Fishnets under high waisted shorts combined with ballroom dancing shoes and a 50ies suit jacket with a fur collar... thank you for taking me down memory lane!


I kept a 1950s suit jacket with sheared fur collar (nutria?) until 2007. When I had a massive purge lol 

I still miss it. Designer was Jack Feith I think


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I kept a 1950s suit jacket with sheared fur collar (nutria?) until 2007. When I had a massive purge lol
> 
> I still miss it. Designer was Jack Feith I think


Wow, mine never were or are designer. I Go for grandma's Sunday best off eBay, the communal rim of the trashcan.... after some cleaning and tlc these pieces are usually really nice. High quality even survives a wash....
I have a few suits with fur trim jackets now. The one from the 90ies has long vanished. After I got married in the mid 90ies my taste took a turn for a bit more ordinary aka mega boring, my weight went uphill and many great pieces went to charity... 
My wild side only fully returned when the marriage went down the drain.
Today I wished I had kept my signature pieces. Thanks to Covid I'm back to my weight at 16 right now. A lot would still fit!


Nutria sounds plausible or maybe mink.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Received my Go Forth Goods bag that I ordered and counted in December. I adore the color I chose. I love the quality of these bags. I had gotten rid of a deep water PLG to make room for this one as the color will work better for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303365


I finally got a chance to go to their site and I've fallen in love with the Limited Edition forest green one. This is the EXACT color I've been dreaming about!




With the 15% discount for being added to their email list, the price is outrageously reasonable. And (unlike the PLG bags) this one has an inside pocket for my car key & pen, which is the only thing I don't like about my PLG mini crossbody.

I know you have a big collection of PLG mini crossbody bags, and this is your first Go Forth bag. I'd be interested to know how you compare them. If I like my PLG (except for no inside pocket), do you think I'd like the Go Forth? 

I am soooooo tempted!

ETA: What about the strap? Is it the same thickness as the PLG strap? Thinner? Thicker?


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I've been quietly existing within the past several days... my anxiety has been at an all-time high. Last night I woke up several times in a panic. I am definitely getting triggered by my new relationship ( I don't really know what to call it at this point... he views me as a good, quality friend whilst harbouring romantic feelings / has explicitly said he wants to go out on dates with me... see what I mean by anxiety??) which means I certainly have more healing to do. I'm ready to do this with him, one day at a time. He's made it clear that he sees a future with me in it. I wish my heart could just sit comfortably in this beautiful moment.  This is beautiful and we have so much time to explore this.
> 
> As for handbags... the thrift stores have been very kind to me lately. I recently added a Coach Legacy Canteen in ultraviolet for $20.00. It was brand new. I love the circular, quirky shape. As for storage I have a built-in shelving unit that houses some shoes and handbags. When I move out I'm probably going to switch to a bookcase.
> 
> I hope everybody had a gorgeous weekend.


I'm really sorry you're having a hard time with anxiety. It sounds as though you're insightful, though, about what's triggering it. One day at a time, as you say.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> I am late in my response - a lot has happened here - so apologies!
> I have only bought 2 scarves - one from the new season (a design I like much better in the small size) and a bargain I couldn't say no to.
> 
> I can't remember if I talked about my Christmas present failure? I asked for the small Gucci Padlock GG shoulder bag - I love the brown leather trim - it looked perfect on the model (and on me), and I checked the dimensions against another bag so I was sure it would be good... and it wasn't. It looked great on, but it was too small inside for all my 'stuff'. So - I ordered the medium even though it looked huge on the model. And guess what? It is huge, even on me at 6' tall. So I sent it back too.
> 
> Last week we were in Florida, where there are a lot of shopping options. I went to Ferragamo, sure I was going to love the Trifolio shoulder bag (either one like mine or a Studio) in the lovely brown but the Trifolio has a divided interior (a no no for me), and they don't make the Trifolio top handle bag I have in that brown leather. I went to Gucci, LV, Tory Burch, Bloomingdales and Saks. Nothing set me on fire, so nothing came home with me.
> Except for a beautiful dress I found in Jupiter!


So sorry all those handbags were a fail. Ugh. But good for you, that you didn't feel compelled to buy, just so you could walk away with something. (I don't know. Maybe you never do this? I do!)

What's the story on the dress?????


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> Bag challenge: Use the bag.
> Haven’t worn this in over a year but I love how it coordinates with my new sweater. My Bal cities have been largely ignored during the pandemic. Wearing this made me really how much I love the city bag in terms of its style and urban edge.
> 
> This bag was the first designer bag I ever bought, at the age of 49! Like many of you, I grew up without much money. My mother had two bags: one for spring, winter and fall; and the other for summer. Her bags were generally bought at K-Mart, Sears, or Woolworths (when they were still in business). She wore them until they wore out. They were almost always black with two handles, and had to be open-top with zippered compartments and organization. Other than that, she didn’t care what the bag looked like or who made it. She passed away in 2008 and I still have her handbag packed with the things she carried with her: tissues, cough drops, house keys, cigarettes and lighter, notepad, pens, and 2-3 red lipsticks, drugstore brand. I will never get rid of, nor unpack, that bag.
> 
> When I first bought the balenciaga city bag in this photo, I wore it for an entire year. I didn’t yet understand or know about the concept of switching out bags. Now, 40+ bags later, I guess I do. But I have to admit that I still feel a bit at odds about having so many bags and with the concept of switching them out, even while I also enjoy this. Anyone else feel this way? I think it might be my working class guilt. But this is also motivating me to do a massive downsizing of my bags this year.
> 
> View attachment 5307780


That City bag looks terrific on you.

As to your question about "handbag guilt": I completely understand! My Mom always had two handbags: one for everyday, and one for dress-up. The dress-up bag was black patent leather, and I don't remember her ever replacing it, because she carried it maybe three times a year. It was "special," you see. The everyday bag was a no-name brand, also black, and I suppose she occasionally replaced it, but it I don't remember because it was no big deal. She carried it until it wore out, I suppose.

I only became excited about handbags as fashion accessories in 2014 (hmmmm… when I joined tPF!) and at the beginning I went a little overboard. I bought without understanding what I was buying. Fortunately, I didn't buy anything very expensive at first, because I made all sorts of mistakes!

Now, eight years later, I've settled down. Over time I cleared out the bags in my collection that didn't work for me, and I'm happy with the number of bags I own. But I'm glad I didn't rush the process.

If a massive downsizing feels right to you, then that's what you should do. But another approach is to take it slowly… one bag at a time!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Since we were vaccinated I had to change out one of my wallets to one that fit the vaccination card. I always have it with me as I never know if I'm going to need it. So far, no one has asked to see it. I have a picture of it on my phone too so I probably don't need to carry the card.


I don't carry my card. I have the photo of the card in my phone, and if I'm asked (I have been, occasionally) the photo has been accepted. 
There's also a way to get an OCR code from the CDC, which is even more official-looking. I did that, too, so I'm super-covered.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Use the bag! Today my Coach Marlie, which is an outlet bag. Still much nicer leather than what you get on a lot of contemporary brands.
> 
> View attachment 5307889
> 
> 
> This bag is a great workhorse. Wonderful medium size, holds a lot, and one of the easiest ever to get in and out of. It’s possible I will upgrade this eventually if I find something more luxe in the same color but with a ‘touch’ more green. Otherwise, I love this one and it’s staying (and I just ordered some booties that might match it!)


This is a great color. I hope the booties match it… what fun!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Yesterday was the first time for me to take a modshot again after more than a year!  Just because I changed into my pink bag (inspired by @Katinahat ’s hot pink mini Alexa).   Here is my Coach Cassie.
> View attachment 5308521


Thanks for the mod shot. This gorgeous pink bag looks great on you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I ordered a Tory Burch bag off posh that is a color I really liked.  I had thought it was an outlet bag, but my friend called the outlet near her to see if they had it. It was from the regular shop, so I ordered it. I will only count it in if it arrives in January and if it is staying. It is the size of the mini totes I wear but not seeing it in real life is hard to say.


Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> That sounds like a fabulous sabbatical! Enjoy!
> 
> I also have Scottish ancestors. Clans McDonald, Gunn, and Sinclair.


thank you! Mine is largely the Cahoon clan on my maternal grandmother's side. There are Buchannans and Grahams way, way back. Lots of English and French on my maternal side as well. When I was in Scotland I was surprised to learn that Cahoon is a really old Scottish name. I hadn't looked into my grandmother's maiden name at all until I mentioned it in passing to someone and they told me to research it.


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> I would love to hear more thoughts from you and others on this. We’re about to enter the third year of the pandemic, so it’s hard to justify keeping bags that worked in the before times since I’m not sure when/if we’ll be in that space again. I’m a big fan of releasing an item if it’s no longer working for me; I don’t often have regrets, but I suspect I might if I was too ruthless right now. I love so many of those bags I’m not currently using that I find them difficult to part with. Do others feel like this? If so, what’s been your strategy in dealing with it?



I’ll confess that I did a decent amount of handbag turnover last year - lots of things left to make room for things coming in. But I don’t regret any of the ones I let go, and I can think of only one that I’ve ever regretted. And that one was much longer ago. 



Katinahat said:


> I had my black Alexa icon with me again today. I’m trying to carry some newer bags more as well as less recently used ones. Does anyone else track and feel motivated by cost per carry? It’s always higher to start with.
> 
> I’d also appreciate some feedback on my other leather jacket. It’s blush pink in leather and suede alternating stripes. I find it harder to style than black so hardly wear it. Is the stripe too fussy? Summer only? It’s my DDs birthday on Friday and we are going out. Can’t decide on this or the black jacket and pink Alexa or Lily. So many choices and so few nights out!
> View attachment 5308966



Love the jacket!!! And your Alexa with it.

I somewhat track cost per wear, but mostly these days I follow of a goal of wearing most of my bags every month, and twice a month each if I can. I pretty much change bags every day which is too much for many people but I like changing them with my outfits.


----------



## Kimbashop

charlottawill said:


> Love your post, can relate to much of it, and love your bag. I bought that one about ten years ago and returned it out of guilt - we were still putting kids through college. I've read a lot of debate about whether the City bag is outdated, but yours is still a beautiful bag and looks great on you.


thank you -- and I understand the guilt, completely. I think (hope) the Bal will be around for a while, but I will love my Bal bags even if no one else knows what it is. It has picked up a young fan base with the Neo version, and I'm guessing that with the late 90's/00s trends coming into vogue that we will be seeing more of the oldies.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> Feel free to DM me. Your choices sound perfect. Layers are good. Turtle neck might be too warm but it’s hard to be sure as one day can be nice and the next cold. I’m possibly into my short sleeve T-shirts by May with a lighter weight knitwear. Radley (sounds gorgeous) and Longchamp will serve you well.


will do -- and I love your new mantra: "self-care is not self-indulgence, it is self-preservation!" so true.,


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I had my black Alexa icon with me again today. I’m trying to carry some newer bags more as well as less recently used ones. Does anyone else track and feel motivated by cost per carry? It’s always higher to start with.
> 
> I’d also appreciate some feedback on my other leather jacket. It’s blush pink in leather and suede alternating stripes. I find it harder to style than black so hardly wear it. Is the stripe too fussy? Summer only? It’s my DDs birthday on Friday and we are going out. Can’t decide on this or the black jacket and pink Alexa or Lily. So many choices and so few nights out!
> View attachment 5308966


I think the jacket is perfect, because you've paired it with boots that are a similar color. Also, it suits your figure SO well; your waist looks tiny! I don't know why it has to be a summer-only jacket. You could wear it with black in the colder weather, and maybe cream linen pants in the summer. Not sure if the pink Alexa would be a match, though… it's such a bright pink. I can't remember the color of the pink Lily, but if you're wearing black pants then I'd say the black Lily is fine.

I'm not seeing the stripes on the jacket, so either there's something wrong with my laptop screen, or the stripes are very subtle. However, if the stripes are vertical, that's a good thing, right? Vertical stripes are lengthening, horizontal stripes are widening.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> I think the college bag actually has the proper size to be a college/ work bag. As far as I know it fits an i-pad comfortably.


Precisely!  It's a great work bag in terms of size.  I don't need an office bag, but it's nice to have a bag in the collection that is on the roomier side and can fit a bit more including an iPad.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> I had my black Alexa icon with me again today. I’m trying to carry some newer bags more as well as less recently used ones. Does anyone else track and feel motivated by cost per carry? It’s always higher to start with.
> 
> I’d also appreciate some feedback on my other leather jacket. It’s blush pink in leather and suede alternating stripes. I find it harder to style than black so hardly wear it. Is the stripe too fussy? Summer only? It’s my DDs birthday on Friday and we are going out. Can’t decide on this or the black jacket and pink Alexa or Lily. So many choices and so few nights out!
> View attachment 5308966



I'm a huge fan of pink and black together. I love the light color of your jacket and the way it fits you -- it gives off a casual chic vibe. I really like it with the black bag. I wonder if the Alexa might be so different in terms of tone and brightness that it might compete with the coat. I can't tell with the lighting. What do you think? 



ElainePG said:


> That City bag looks terrific on you.
> 
> As to your question about "handbag guilt": I completely understand! My Mom always had two handbags: one for everyday, and one for dress-up. The dress-up bag was black patent leather, and I don't remember her ever replacing it, because she carried it maybe three times a year. It was "special," you see. The everyday bag was a no-name brand, also black, and I suppose she occasionally replaced it, but it I don't remember because it was no big deal. She carried it until it wore out, I suppose.
> 
> I only became excited about handbags as fashion accessories in 2014 (hmmmm… when I joined tPF!) and at the beginning I went a little overboard. I bought without understanding what I was buying. Fortunately, I didn't buy anything very expensive at first, because I made all sorts of mistakes!
> 
> Now, eight years later, I've settled down. Over time I cleared out the bags in my collection that didn't work for me, and I'm happy with the number of bags I own. But I'm glad I didn't rush the process.
> 
> If a massive downsizing feels right to you, then that's what you should do. But another approach is to take it slowly… one bag at a time!


thank you! 
You just made me realize that my mom had a third bag which was her dress-up bag. She only used that one regardless of whether or not it matched her outfit. I have it now because as a little girl I always thought it was so glamorous. 

Going overboard -- yes, I have done that as well. It has taken me a while (and a late start) to really figure out what I like and what actually works for me. I'm still figuring that out, but I'm pretty sure I know now what doesn't work for me, and that's something. 

There is a part of me that just wants to hurl out the window my 13 bags I've set aside for resale. I'm a bit like that. Once I have my mind made up I want it out/cleared. So I'm impatient. But your advice about slowing down is exactly right. Plus, if I can't sell them all I will gift them. I gifted two bags this past fall to my colleagues. They wear them everyday for work and it brings me such joy to see how much they love their bags and how much use the bags are getting. That feels priceless to me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> So sorry all those handbags were a fail. Ugh. But good for you, that you didn't feel compelled to buy, just so you could walk away with something. (I don't know. Maybe you never do this? I do!)
> 
> What's the story on the dress?????


Yeah… I had a Ppffftttt moment. 
And, I’m glad I didn’t settle. I think that’s due to this thread - I do think about my purse purchases now - so many thanks to everyone here who has made me smarter. I now know what I really DO like and what I really DON’T like in a purse. 

The dress is by Oliphant, I found it in a little boutique in Jupiter FL. I love it! It’s so hard for me to find a dress that fits - shoulders, waist, hips (I have no hips), and length - and this is perfect! I asked if they had the same dress in a different design/fabric - but they did not… if I find one I will buy it too!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> My new mantra: self-care is not self-indulgence, it is self-preservation!


Love this! 




Katinahat said:


> Totally agree with @880 . My sister has just said she’d like my black MK clutch. I haven’t used it for years and certainly not since getting my black Mulberry Lily. She’s a DR and never spends anything on herself. She deserves a treat and it deserves to be carried so I feel happy not regret. So I’ll be posting this out to her soon.
> View attachment 5308979
> 
> 
> That’s 3 bags gifted this month to 2 in. No wonder my cupboards are looking tidy!


What a great sister you are! 




cowgirlsboots said:


> No bag desires here atm, but I´ve been clothes shopping...  Instead of going for another winter coat I´d been stalking for a while, but would have rather bought for the brand than the design I scored a spring coat: tiger print! It´s vintage, a silk mix and from a French brand (Aquamarine) I already have another very nice coat from. I bought it without asking for measurements and got very lucky: it´s perfect!
> In the sales pic it looks a bit dusty elderly lady like, but believe me, it isn´t!
> 
> View attachment 5309062



That coat is fantastic!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Yeah… I had a Ppffftttt moment.
> And, I’m glad I didn’t settle. I think that’s due to this thread - I do think about my purse purchases now - so many thanks to everyone here who has made me smarter. I now know what I really DO like and what I really DON’T like in a purse.
> 
> The dress is by Oliphant, I found it in a little boutique in Jupiter FL. I love it! It’s so hard for me to find a dress that fits - shoulders, waist, hips (I have no hips), and length - and this is perfect! I asked if they had the same dress in a different design/fabric - but they did not… if I find one I will buy it too!
> View attachment 5309204


I love this! It would drown me, but it will look SO nice on you!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Couldn't resist this fun Kate Spade bag. My Teddi Joelle tote will be donated as the one out to balance this new bag.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Couldn't resist this fun Kate Spade bag. My Teddi Joelle tote will be donated as the one out to balance this new bag.
> 
> View attachment 5309269


So cute! Kate Spade makes the most adorable bags.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> So cute! Kate Spade makes the most adorable bags.



Thank you!    Agreed! imo, no one does adorable novelty bags like KS. I knew if I ever got a novelty bag, it would be a KS.  I never had before, 'cause I was 'too old' for a novelty bag. Finally decided to forget that ageist nonsense and get a novelty bag.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I love seeing everyone's gorgeous bags. I find that during this pandemic I am much happier using my contemporary bags. This may change as things open up again. I have been trying to wear some of my premium bags due to the challenge, but most places I prefer the contemporary ones. Are any feeling the same way?



I was out of the house a couple of times only in 2020, and I mostly used 1 or 2 nylon Tumi bags.  I had occasions when I had to dress up a bit for business related meetings and I wore MCM leather hobo or Proenza leather tote, nothing fancy.  In 2021, I used more bags (relative to 2020) but I went by feel - regardless if premiere or contemporary.  I must say that my bag use has really been very limited to date since even if I pysically report to the office more, my bag's routine is house-car-office drawer-car-house. And my errands are mostly done online.   So not much motivation to change out.  But if I do, I am not limited by contemporary or premiere, just my mood for the day.


----------



## msd_bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5308843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use the bag: Tory Burch McGraw hobo & MK strap. I had the strap & never had a bag to pair it with until now. Hard to tell in the pic, but it’s rose gold & cream, which pairs nicely with the dark brown, I think.


I'm attracted to this bag shape since pre-pandemic when I was more actively looking at bags!



Katinahat said:


> My new mantra: self-care is not self-indulgence, it is self-preservation!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning. Glad I inspired this. So jealous of your beautiful summery outfit. Can’t remember when I last went out without wearing a pair of boots.


Love your mantra!  At some point during late 2020, I actually felt this way!

In my part of the world on the other hand, we desire to wear boots and coats, and so travels (pre-pandemic) were to cold countries!  We only have 2 seasons - wet and dry.  And it is almost always warm/hot, and humid.


----------



## missie1

papertiger said:


> I can't believe I didn't show you all before
> 
> It's a black Gucci Moto jacket with silk-scarf lining
> 
> View attachment 5304947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304948


So lovely.  This was worth every penny.


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> Yesterday was the first time for me to take a modshot again after more than a year!  Just because I changed into my pink bag (inspired by @Katinahat ’s hot pink mini Alexa).   Here is my Coach Cassie.
> View attachment 5308521


Great outfit and pretty bag!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for the lovely comments and input.  You have given me some food for thought on additional styling options.  I have an old (but in great condition) gray plaid blazer and I think this bag will go so well with that.
> I've decided to put in a two-week waiting period before I make a final decision on this bag.  I think one of us (was it @More bags?) has a two-week waiting period before a new purchase.  *I'm going to apply that waiting period in this situation, and in the meantime, will play around with a few  styling options.*


This is an awesome idea to avoid hasty decisions and potential later regret on exiting items. 


JenJBS said:


> Thank you for the details! They are beautiful!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> I had my black Alexa icon with me again today. I’m trying to carry some newer bags more as well as less recently used ones. Does anyone else track and feel motivated by cost per carry? It’s always higher to start with.
> 
> I’d also appreciate some feedback on my other leather jacket. It’s blush pink in leather and suede alternating stripes. I find it harder to style than black so hardly wear it. Is the stripe too fussy? Summer only? It’s my DDs birthday on Friday and we are going out. Can’t decide on this or the black jacket and pink Alexa or Lily. So many choices and so few nights out!
> View attachment 5308966


Gorgeous outfit, the stripes are barely noticeable on the jacket. Great going out look.

*Nerd alert:* 
I track cost per wear (CPW), I also track wears per month, this feeds into total wears, too. I feel like CPW is more of a lagging indicator/outcome measure vs. a leading indicator, like number of wears per month, as @Jereni mentioned. My CPW is weighted by the purchase cost (of course) and how long I’ve owned the bag. I feel like frequency of use tells me more about loving what I carry and carrying what I love. Also, because I have low turnover and carry my bags for many years, when/if I choose to sell, I calculate an adjusted cost per wear (subtracting sale price from purchase price which gives me a real sense of cost per wear.) Either that or I am justifying my more expensive bags. 
Kidding aside, my Reissues which are on the more expensive end of bags in my closet are also some of my most frequently used bags/really great cost per wear and I am not letting them go. It takes me back to a sentiment @Sparkletastic shared when considering a new bag purchase, not being worried about spending bigger dollars on frequently used bags vs. spending a lot of money on seldom used, special occasion bags.



cowgirlsboots said:


> No bag desires here atm, but I´ve been clothes shopping...  Instead of going for another winter coat I´d been stalking for a while, but would have rather bought for the brand than the design I scored a spring coat: tiger print! It´s vintage, a silk mix and from a French brand (Aquamarine) I already have another very nice coat from. I bought it without asking for measurements and got very lucky: it´s perfect!
> In the sales pic it looks a bit dusty elderly lady like, but believe me, it isn´t!
> 
> View attachment 5309062


Another glamorous coat - congratulations on your find!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I love seeing everyone's gorgeous bags. I find that during this pandemic I am much happier using my contemporary bags. This may change as things open up again. I have been trying to wear some of my premium bags due to the challenge, but most places I prefer the contemporary ones. Are any feeling the same way?


I'm more comfortable with contemporary bags. I don't have to worry about them and I also don't have to worry about unwanted attention.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Yes, I’ve felt this way. Now I just try not to think about the regrets (or if too much, then try to find another)
> Nowadays, I would rather give them to friends or family who truly will use and adore them and console myself that way.





DME said:


> This is also an amazing look on you! Two thumbs way up!





papertiger said:


> You can hardly see the stripe line and the blush pink is absolutely beautiful





cowgirlsboots said:


> You look great! I love the outfit! Just wait for Friday and go with your mood of the day!





Jereni said:


> I’ll confess that I did a decent amount of handbag turnover last year - lots of things left to make room for things coming in. But I don’t regret any of the ones I let go, and I can think of only one that I’ve ever regretted. And that one was much longer ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the jacket!!! And your Alexa with it.
> 
> I somewhat track cost per wear, but mostly these days I follow of a goal of wearing most of my bags every month, and twice a month each if I can. I pretty much change bags every day which is too much for many people but I like changing them with my outfits.





ElainePG said:


> I think the jacket is perfect, because you've paired it with boots that are a similar color. Also, it suits your figure SO well; your waist looks tiny! I don't know why it has to be a summer-only jacket. You could wear it with black in the colder weather, and maybe cream linen pants in the summer. Not sure if the pink Alexa would be a match, though… it's such a bright pink. I can't remember the color of the pink Lily, but if you're wearing black pants then I'd say the black Lily is fine.
> 
> I'm not seeing the stripes on the jacket, so either there's something wrong with my laptop screen, or the stripes are very subtle. However, if the stripes are vertical, that's a good thing, right? Vertical stripes are lengthening, horizontal stripes are widening.





Kimbashop said:


> I'm a huge fan of pink and black together. I love the light color of your jacket and the way it fits you -- it gives off a casual chic vibe. I really like it with the black bag. I wonder if the Alexa might be so different in terms of tone and brightness that it might compete with the coat. I can't tell with the lighting. What do you think?
> 
> 
> thank you!
> You just made me realize that my mom had a third bag which was her dress-up bag. She only used that one regardless of whether or not it matched her outfit. I have it now because as a little girl I always thought it was so glamorous.
> 
> Going overboard -- yes, I have done that as well. It has taken me a while (and a late start) to really figure out what I like and what actually works for me. I'm still figuring that out, but I'm pretty sure I know now what doesn't work for me, and that's something.
> 
> There is a part of me that just wants to hurl out the window my 13 bags I've set aside for resale. I'm a bit like that. Once I have my mind made up I want it out/cleared. So I'm impatient. But your advice about slowing down is exactly right. Plus, if I can't sell them all I will gift them. I gifted two bags this past fall to my colleagues. They wear them everyday for work and it brings me such joy to see how much they love their bags and how much use the bags are getting. That feels priceless to me.





More bags said:


> Gorgeous outfit, the stripes are barely noticeable on the jacket. Great going out look.
> 
> *Nerd alert:*
> I track cost per wear (CPW), I also track wears per month, this feeds into total wears, too. I feel like CPW is more of a lagging indicator/outcome measure vs. a leading indicator, like number of wears per month, as @Jereni mentioned. My CPW is weighted by the purchase cost (of course) and how long I’ve owned the bag. I feel like frequency of use tells me more about loving what I carry and carrying what I love. Also, because I have low turnover and carry my bags for many years, when/if I choose to sell, I calculate an adjusted cost per wear (subtracting sale price from purchase price which gives me a real sense of cost per wear.) Either that or I am justifying my more expensive bags.
> Kidding aside, my Reissues which are on the more expensive end of bags in my closet are also some of my most frequently used bags/really great cost per wear and I am not letting them go. It takes me back to a sentiment @Sparkletastic shared when considering a new bag purchase, not being worried about spending bigger dollars on frequently used bags vs. spending a lot of money on seldom used, special occasion bags.
> 
> 
> Another glamorous coat - congratulations on your find!


Thank you all for your kind words and insight! The stripe is very subtle because the colours match so just different textures and, yes, vertical is good. This jacket was my first leather jacket. It was in an AllSaints samples sale so may be a fairly unique piece unless they went on to produce it for retail. Thanks to your thoughts, I’m going to try to wear it more and try out which bags go with it. Its definitely a dry day jacket, it doesn’t like water at all as the suede gets quite marked. So summer day time or any evening works best. I’m currently in a big winter coat mostly for daytime wear.

@More bags so useful info about your tracking as ever. I’ve just added a discount column. Although I buy new, I quite often buy out let or sales. My 2/10 of my last bags were full priced though (although some from DH with a hint) which I think says that I know better which style work for me and I’m prepared to pay a bit more for a hit rather than being sales and potentially less “me”.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> I kept a 1950s suit jacket with sheared fur collar (nutria?) until 2007. When I had a massive purge lol
> 
> I still miss it. Designer was Jack Feith I think


I have nothing from the 90s and early 00s. 93-01 was my difficult period through university and beyond. I was often told what to wear and what not and definitely not in a nice way! I’ve recently got rid of the last reminders as I can’t stomach them and they are triggering. I’m focusing on 02 which was the year I met DH and the rest of the decade saw marriage and children. I have kept one Radley bag from my Radley collection of the 00s which was given to me by kind friends. Never carry but not sure if I should rehome it.

I wasn’t aware of the impact until my big trigger but I now think this may be  part of the reason I enjoy lovely things bought for me by me but also why my self-confidence is low and I seek reassurance about my choices and what I wear. TPF and friends on this thread gives me this boost.


ElainePG said:


> I finally got a chance to go to their site and I've fallen in love with the Limited Edition forest green one. This is the EXACT color I've been dreaming about!
> 
> View attachment 5309141
> 
> 
> With the 15% discount for being added to their email list, the price is outrageously reasonable. And (unlike the PLG bags) this one has an inside pocket for my car key & pen, which is the only thing I don't like about my PLG mini crossbody.
> 
> I know you have a big collection of PLG mini crossbody bags, and this is your first Go Forth bag. I'd be interested to know how you compare them. If I like my PLG (except for no inside pocket), do you think I'd like the Go Forth?
> 
> I am soooooo tempted!
> 
> ETA: What about the strap? Is it the same thickness as the PLG strap? Thinner? Thicker?


Love this style. Great colour and so useful.


ElainePG said:


> I don't carry my card. I have the photo of the card in my phone, and if I'm asked (I have been, occasionally) the photo has been accepted.
> There's also a way to get an OCR code from the CDC, which is even more official-looking. I did that, too, so I'm super-covered.


We have an app in Scotland so this is on my phone.


Kimbashop said:


> will do -- and I love your new mantra: "self-care is not self-indulgence, it is self-preservation!" so true.,


Good luck and thanks! It works for the part of me that is constantly critical and judgemental - of myself.


Cookiefiend said:


> Yeah… I had a Ppffftttt moment.
> And, I’m glad I didn’t settle. I think that’s due to this thread - I do think about my purse purchases now - so many thanks to everyone here who has made me smarter. I now know what I really DO like and what I really DON’T like in a purse.
> 
> The dress is by Oliphant, I found it in a little boutique in Jupiter FL. I love it! It’s so hard for me to find a dress that fits - shoulders, waist, hips (I have no hips), and length - and this is perfect! I asked if they had the same dress in a different design/fabric - but they did not… if I find one I will buy it too!
> View attachment 5309204


Totally love this for you! Great purchases recently.


JenJBS said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> What a great sister you are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That coat is fantastic!


Thank you!


JenJBS said:


> Couldn't resist this fun Kate Spade bag. My Teddi Joelle tote will be donated as the one out to balance this new bag.
> 
> View attachment 5309269


Love Kate Spade. I have two nylon Kate Spade crossbody - black and pink. Really practical bags. Novelty is super fun.


msd_bags said:


> I'm attracted to this bag shape since pre-pandemic when I was more actively looking at bags!
> 
> 
> Love your mantra!  At some point during late 2020, I actually felt this way!
> 
> In my part of the world on the other hand, we desire to wear boots and coats, and so travels (pre-pandemic) were to cold countries!  We only have 2 seasons - wet and dry.  And it is almost always warm/hot, and humid.


Thanks, isn’t it funny that we all look for something different in the weather!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I'm more comfortable with contemporary bags. I don't have to worry about them and I also don't have to worry about unwanted attention.


Totally get where you are coming from. I think it is about design for me as much as anything as I prefer more understated styles. This is partially what draws me to Mulberry I think. I’m not comfortable with attention from strangers, well men really. I’ve come to understand that I have hyper vigilance issues and when triggered am jumpy and see danger everywhere. Insight is key and it’s getting better now. Hot pink in classic styles is as showy as I go!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I did feel like that! That’s why I bought and used my coach canvas bag for so long. I didn’t want to wipe expensive bags and ruin them. However, I spend my life dealing with Covid absence and in classrooms with children so I’m either going to catch it or not and not carrying my bags isn’t going to make any difference. Our risks team now say surface transmission is so negligible we don’t have to worry about wiping things. Getting back on TPF this year has got me back carrying all my bags and not just a backpack so thank you all for the support and inspiration!
> I get where you are coming from. Life has been so tough for us all. But I think changes should never be made in times of flux. Like cutting your hair because a relationship ends. It leads to regrets. I understand not buying things that don’t serve you now but I’m certainly not rehoming things that will hopefully serve me again. If this link makes sense, my life has had to become more or less alcohol free due to my medication but I’m hoping that’s not forever too. Instead I’m looking forward to more girls nights out with big glasses of gin and carrying lovely bags.
> 
> Thanks so much  Totally agree and I love to see the dangling chains of my Lily bags poking out. I do sometimes double stack - I have NYDJ jeans in many sizes
> 
> Good point - but so hard not to click the checkout and then they email me to remind me. Mulberry sent me an email with lots of photos and links today. Everything was pink!!!
> 
> Love it that you are part Scottish! It might be cold and wet but it’s a beautiful country.


I am not afraid of transmission to the bags, but everyone wipes counters and tables down with such strong chemicals I am sometimes afraid it can ruin delicate leathers.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Yeah… I had a Ppffftttt moment.
> And, I’m glad I didn’t settle. I think that’s due to this thread - I do think about my purse purchases now - so many thanks to everyone here who has made me smarter. I now know what I really DO like and what I really DON’T like in a purse.
> 
> The dress is by Oliphant, I found it in a little boutique in Jupiter FL. I love it! It’s so hard for me to find a dress that fits - shoulders, waist, hips (I have no hips), and length - and this is perfect! I asked if they had the same dress in a different design/fabric - but they did not… if I find one I will buy it too!
> View attachment 5309204



Lovely dress, I'm sure it will gorgeous on you


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Couldn't resist this fun Kate Spade bag. My Teddi Joelle tote will be donated as the one out to balance this new bag.
> 
> View attachment 5309269



Surreal! It absolutely would make me smile if I was behind someone wearing this. 

Reminds me of some neighbours postboxes- completely opposite ends of the country. One house used to the Post Office for the village, and another had a post box outside. When they converted the PO into a normal house the new homeowners had to agree to having a letter box - just where their living room window should be (partially). The other one is now miniaturised but still working, in a wall outside their house.


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Agreed! imo, no one does adorable novelty bags like KS. I knew if I ever got a novelty bag, it would be a KS.  I never had before, 'cause I was 'too old' for a novelty bag. Finally decided to forget that ageist nonsense and get a novelty bag.



We can be our own harshest judges sometimes. 

It's like we publicly shame ourselves before someone else has the chance to.


----------



## papertiger

missie1 said:


> So lovely.  This was worth every penny.



Thank you *missie  *

and _everyone_ who commented and whom I haven't thanked properly. Work has been a killer this week - make that the last 2 years. 

I took the day off - today is officially my holiday


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I finally got a chance to go to their site and I've fallen in love with the Limited Edition forest green one. This is the EXACT color I've been dreaming about!
> 
> View attachment 5309141
> 
> 
> With the 15% discount for being added to their email list, the price is outrageously reasonable. And (unlike the PLG bags) this one has an inside pocket for my car key & pen, which is the only thing I don't like about my PLG mini crossbody.
> 
> I know you have a big collection of PLG mini crossbody bags, and this is your first Go Forth bag. I'd be interested to know how you compare them. If I like my PLG (except for no inside pocket), do you think I'd like the Go Forth?
> 
> I am soooooo tempted!
> 
> ETA: What about the strap? Is it the same thickness as the PLG strap? Thinner? Thicker?


Actually, I now have three Go Forth Goods Bags now. The leather is a bit thicker, but I am able to wear them. The strap is thicker and has a wider piece at the top to protect the shoulder. I was surprised that I was able to wear it, but I find it quite comfortable. I like the inside pocket better too. I never use the outside pockets on the PLG. I could do without the keyholder thing but I really like them. They do take a while as they are made by hand and you will receive card that states the name of the person who made it. I almost went for the green but the blue called me more. I am so tempted to go back and get the green too.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I have nothing from the 90s and early 00s. 93-01 was my difficult period through university and beyond. I was often told what to wear and what not and definitely not in a nice way! I’ve recently got rid of the last reminders as I can’t stomach them and they are triggering. I’m focusing on 02 which was the year I met DH and the rest of the decade saw marriage and children. I have kept one Radley bag from my Radley collection of the 00s which was given to me by kind friends. Never carry but not sure if I should rehome it.
> 
> I wasn’t aware of the impact until my big trigger but I now think this may be  part of the reason I enjoy lovely things bought for me by me but also why my self-confidence is low and I seek reassurance about my choices and what I wear. TPF and friends on this thread gives me this boost.
> 
> Love this style. Great colour and so useful.
> 
> We have an app in Scotland so this is on my phone.
> 
> Good luck and thanks! It works for the part of me that is constantly critical and judgemental - of myself.
> 
> Totally love this for you! Great purchases recently.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Love Kate Spade. I have two nylon Kate Spade crossbody - black and pink. Really practical bags. Novelty is super fun.
> 
> Thanks, isn’t it funny that we all look for something different in the weather!



 

So sorry to hear this. 

My parents had many faults and quirks (I was allowed to carry a teddy but _not_ a book to visit other people's houses  ) but they kindly let me choose, supported and wear what I liked from a very young age. Hearing friends and others tell their tales, I had no idea this was such a privilege. I feel for you because it was an artistic outlet and expression of my identity for me as a child and a teen.

We usually only think of trans people as having a tough time with the issue of what is acceptable/not acceptable, it seems it's clearly been (or is) so much more widespread.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Actually, I now have three Go Forth Goods Bags now. The leather is a bit thicker, but I am able to wear them. The strap is thicker and has a wider piece at the top to protect the shoulder. I was surprised that I was able to wear it, but I find it quite comfortable. I like the inside pocket better too. I never use the outside pockets on the PLG. I could do without the keyholder thing but I really like them. They do take a while as they are made by hand and you will receive card that states the name of the person who made it. I almost went for the green but the blue called me more. I am so tempted to go back and get the green too.


Thank you. That’s very helpful. I’ll try to wait until the first of February to purchase… if I can hold out!!!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Couldn't resist this fun Kate Spade bag. My Teddi Joelle tote will be donated as the one out to balance this new bag.
> 
> View attachment 5309269



Very cute!!! And seasonally relevant  I am a bit obsessed with a related KS bag right now.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> I feel like CPW is more of a lagging indicator/outcome measure vs. a leading indicator. I feel like frequency of use tells me more about loving what I carry and carrying what I love.


Very insightful! Will have to do a lot more thinking on this, and my bags. Can I ask how you account for seasonal (summer vs winter) bags? My summer bags may get a few wears a month in the summer, then not worn at all for months in the winter - same, in reverse - for my winter bags. 



Katinahat said:


> I have nothing from the 90s and early 00s. 93-01 was my difficult period through university and beyond. I was often told what to wear and what not and definitely not in a nice way! I’ve recently got rid of the last reminders as I can’t stomach them and they are triggering. I’m focusing on 02 which was the year I met DH and the rest of the decade saw marriage and children. I have kept one Radley bag from my Radley collection of the 00s which was given to me by kind friends. Never carry but not sure if I should rehome it.
> 
> Love Kate Spade. I have two nylon Kate Spade crossbody - black and pink. Really practical bags. Novelty is super fun.



Sorry you went through such a rough time, for so long.  

Thank you!   



dcooney4 said:


> I am not afraid of transmission to the bags, but everyone wipes counters and tables down with such strong chemicals I am sometimes afraid it can ruin delicate leathers.


Same here.




papertiger said:


> Surreal! It absolutely would make me smile if I was behind someone wearing this.
> 
> Reminds me of some neighbours postboxes- completely opposite ends of the country. One house used to the Post Office for the village, and another had a post box outside. When they converted the PO into a normal house the new homeowners had to agree to having a letter box - just where their living room window should be (partially). The other one is now miniaturised but still working, in a wall outside their house.


Thank you!   Those mail boxes sound delightful! 




papertiger said:


> We can be our own harshest judges sometimes.
> 
> It's like we publicly shame ourselves before someone else has the chance to.


Well said. Sadly true.



Jereni said:


> Very cute!!! And seasonally relevant  I am a bit obsessed with a related KS bag right now.


Thank you!  Any chance of a pic of the KS bag you're interested in? Please? Pretty please?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> We can be our own harshest judges sometimes.
> 
> It's like we publicly shame ourselves before someone else has the chance to.


This is brilliant.


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> Love the bag (you know me and brown)
> Love the strap (I actually _love_ it!)
> Loving them both together. It's a really interesting and uptodate look together.


What’s funny is, I never liked brown bags. It’s only recently I’ve come to realize its not that I don’t like brown, it’s really all about the shade of brown. I like tans, taupes, and deep chocolate. Can’t do anything that reminds me of poo.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> I had my black Alexa icon with me again today. I’m trying to carry some newer bags more as well as less recently used ones. Does anyone else track and feel motivated by cost per carry? It’s always higher to start with.
> 
> I’d also appreciate some feedback on my other leather jacket. It’s blush pink in leather and suede alternating stripes. I find it harder to style than black so hardly wear it. Is the stripe too fussy? Summer only? It’s my DDs birthday on Friday and we are going out. Can’t decide on this or the black jacket and pink Alexa or Lily. So many choices and so few nights out!
> View attachment 5308966


As others have said, the stripes are really subtle. 
Like the blush pink & black together.


----------



## piperdog

cowgirlsboots said:


> No bag desires here atm, but I´ve been clothes shopping...  Instead of going for another winter coat I´d been stalking for a while, but would have rather bought for the brand than the design I scored a spring coat: tiger print! It´s vintage, a silk mix and from a French brand (Aquamarine) I already have another very nice coat from. I bought it without asking for measurements and got very lucky: it´s perfect!
> In the sales pic it looks a bit dusty elderly lady like, but believe me, it isn´t!
> 
> View attachment 5309062


My jaw literally dropped. This is stunning.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Feel free to DM me. Your choices sound perfect. Layers are good. Turtle neck might be too warm but it’s hard to be sure as one day can be nice and the next cold. I’m possibly into my short sleeve T-shirts by May with a lighter weight knitwear. Radley (sounds gorgeous) and Longchamp will serve you well.
> Thanks so much!
> I’m glad this goal resonates with you so much. I spent too long telling my therapist that I couldn’t stop work to fix myself, I needed to be there to fix everything for everyone else. Meanwhile I was quietly going through hell reliving my long past years of trauma in my head. Finally she convinced me to see to my own oxygen mask first. She was right. I am in a better place now.
> 
> My new mantra: self-care is not self-indulgence, it is self-preservation!
> 
> It’s got a good drop and is really comfortable over the shoulder. It’s also exceptionally light and the zip keeps everything safely inside. There is no crossbody strap on this one.
> 
> Absolutely stunning. Glad I inspired this. So jealous of your beautiful summery outfit. Can’t remember when I last went out without wearing a pair of boots.
> 
> Love this bag. I’m sure you’d rock it with whatever you are wearing!
> 
> So many gorgeous bags this evening. The strap works perfectly with your hobo!


Thanks! Next week, when it finally gets above freezing again, I‘ll try to wear something a little nicer & rock one of my fancier bags.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> So sorry to hear this.
> 
> My parents had many faults and quirks (I was allowed to carry a teddy but _not_ a book to visit other people's houses  ) but they kindly let me choose, supported and wear what I liked from a very young age. Hearing friends and others tell their tales, I had no idea this was such a privilege. I feel for you because it was an artistic outlet and expression of my identity for me as a child and a teen.
> 
> We usually only think of trans people as having a tough time with the issue of what is acceptable/not acceptable, it seems it's clearly been (or is) so much more widespread.


Thanks so much. My parents are lovely but complex and their relationship has conflict. My mother can say hurtful things but they were not controlling about clothing and I could express myself. It just meant I didn’t know what a good relationship looked like and I couldn’t confide in them. 

This may be triggering to others so I give a warning to ignore my post.

As a young adult I was drawn into a relationship with an older man in a position of authority. He should have known better, behaved better and treated me better. Everything had to be to his approval with unpleasant consequences. I don’t want to overshare so leave the details.

I managed to leave eventually and went on to meet DH so my world improved. It went on inside me in many ways but I blocked it all out until I was triggered last year. I just don’t have good memories from that period so I don’t keep anything. No clothing, accessories or perfume etc.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I am not afraid of transmission to the bags, but everyone wipes counters and tables down with such strong chemicals I am sometimes afraid it can ruin delicate leathers.


I hadn’t even thought of this! It’s a good point!


----------



## Katinahat

Back to the topic at hand! Use the bag challenge:



I have brought my small quilted Cara to work today. I am walking both ways today so thought it a good idea. It carries on a shoulder strap or as a little backpack. With my new much smaller pink card case purse inside it meant everything fitted inside so I could use it for work!

First carry of this year but actually, as a backpack, I used it last year.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Back to the topic at hand! Use the bag challenge:
> View attachment 5309649
> 
> 
> I have brought my small quilted Cara to work today. I am walking both ways today so thought it a good idea. It carries on a shoulder strap or as a little backpack. With my new much smaller pink card case purse inside it meant everything fitted inside so I could use it for work!
> 
> First carry of this year but actually, as a backpack, I used it last year.



Oooh this is darling! I love the quilting! Hope to see you carrying this a lot more!


----------



## papertiger

All lthis talk of silver bags. Gave my Evie a holiday and went for the 'Dark Academia' trend to go food shopping with blast from the past, silver Cambridge SC Satchel with checked mini, DMs. Vintage Gloverall duffle wool coat, wool hat and cashmere 100. It was actually warmer than I thought and was probably slightly over dressed.

Never mind - I def. hadn't used this bag for a couple of years. Much more scratched than I remember, but then that suits satchels IMO.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> Thanks so much. My parents are lovely but complex and their relationship has conflict. My mother can say hurtful things but they were not controlling about clothing and I could express myself. It just meant I didn’t know what a good relationship looked like and I couldn’t confide in them.
> 
> This may be triggering to others so I give a warning to ignore my post.
> 
> As a young adult I was drawn into a relationship with an older man in a position of authority. He should have known better, behaved better and treated me better. Everything had to be to his approval with unpleasant consequences. I don’t want to overshare so leave the details.
> 
> I managed to leave eventually and went on to meet DH so my world improved. It went on inside me in many ways but I blocked it all out until I was triggered last year. I just don’t have good memories from that period so I don’t keep anything. No clothing, accessories or perfume etc.



...TRIGGER WARNING...





I actually recently had the realization that a situationship I was in when I was seventeen years old was an older man abusing his inherent authority over me. I wasn't special to him ; I was naïve. I'm glad things ended sooner than later between us but it certainly has left me with this sick feeling in my stomach. I'm trying to overcome it day by day. I hope if anyone else has experienced this knows they're not alone with these convoluted feelings. Thank you for sharing this experience with us.


----------



## Jereni

Use the bag challenge!!! Prada with that new whipstitch strap.

Today I am a study in plums, light pinks, and grays lol. Too bad my shirt is so wrinkled







Man this bag is big lol. They had several sizes of the double zip tote at the time I bought this… this wasn’t the biggest, but I do sort of wish I’d bought the one size down from this one. I’m not sure they offered the Argilla color in that size though.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Since I'd like to keep it on the topic of handbags... lilac is such a beautiful color. I wish there were more lilac things.


----------



## thebattagirl

papertiger said:


> *We can be our own harshest judges sometimes.
> 
> It's like we publicly shame ourselves before someone else has the chance to.*




^^This^^  Been soul searching many years in finding a reason for that


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> What’s funny is, I never liked brown bags. It’s only recently I’ve come to realize its not that I don’t like brown, it’s really all about the shade of brown. I like tans, taupes, and deep chocolate. Can’t do anything that reminds me of poo.



Depends on the poo   Hoping my Hermes Chocolate bags are not poo  

I can do grey, and I can do brown, I can't do taupe.

I can do mahogany (red-brown)  any shade of tan  chocolate (dark, semi but not milk) ebony, oak, rust and dark ochre.

But not milk choc, light or dark taupe, bark or sludge


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> Since I'd like to keep it on the topic of handbags... lilac is such a beautiful color. I wish there were more lilac things.



More purples all round!


----------



## Katinahat

thebattagirl said:


> ^^This^^  Been soul searching many years in finding a reason for that


So true!

Listen to Brene Brown on Ted Talks about Shame. It’s good.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge!!! Prada with that new whipstitch strap.
> 
> Today I am a study in plums, light pinks, and grays lol. Too bad my shirt is so wrinkled
> 
> View attachment 5309697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309698
> 
> 
> Man this bag is big lol. They had several sizes of the double zip tote at the time I bought this… this wasn’t the biggest, but I do sort of wish I’d bought the one size down from this one. I’m not sure they offered the Argilla color in that size though.


I love your style. Stunning bag and colour choices!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge!!! Prada with that new whipstitch strap.
> 
> Today I am a study in plums, light pinks, and grays lol. Too bad my shirt is so wrinkled
> 
> View attachment 5309697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309698
> 
> 
> Man this bag is big lol. They had several sizes of the double zip tote at the time I bought this… this wasn’t the biggest, but I do sort of wish I’d bought the one size down from this one. I’m not sure they offered the Argilla color in that size though.



Unfortunately, I can't get past the dark red suede boots. What bag?


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> ...TRIGGER WARNING...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually recently had the realization that a situationship I was in when I was seventeen years old was an older man abusing his inherent authority over me. I wasn't special to him ; I was naïveI'm glad things ended sooner than later between us but it certainly has left me with this sick feeling in my stomach. I'm trying to overcome it day by day. I hope if anyone else has experienced this knows they're not alone with these convoluted feelings. Thank you for sharing this experience with us.


I understand only too well! I have all that too. Therapy has really helped and meds.

Please don’t think you were naïve. Don’t ever blame yourself (I’ve battled with this for myself). He was probably very clever and definitely very much in the wrong. You deserve better and I’m glad for you it ended.

and I totally love your lilac bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I managed to leave eventually and went on to meet DH so my world improved. It went on inside me in many ways but I blocked it all out until I was triggered last year. I just don’t have good memories from that period so I don’t keep anything. No clothing, accessories or perfume etc.


I think it's wise of you not to keep anything from that period. Even if it's really nice stuff! I have a piece of VERY good jewelry that was a gift from my first husband's mother, which I never, ever wore because of the associated bad memories of the marriage. But it was really high-end, so I couldn't throw it away or donate it. I finally decided to consign it at a local jewelry store. It's been there for 5 years, but I don't care because I never see it. Out of sight, out of mind, no triggers!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Since I'd like to keep it on the topic of handbags... lilac is such a beautiful color. I wish there were more lilac things.


Wow… stunning! Is this a bag you own? It's incredible with the silver hardware.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Back to the topic at hand! Use the bag challenge:
> View attachment 5309649
> 
> 
> I have brought my small quilted Cara to work today. I am walking both ways today so thought it a good idea. It carries on a shoulder strap or as a little backpack. With my new much smaller pink card case purse inside it meant everything fitted inside so I could use it for work!
> 
> First carry of this year but actually, as a backpack, I used it last year.


The quilting on this is fabulous.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge!!! Prada with that new whipstitch strap.
> 
> Today I am a study in plums, light pinks, and grays lol. Too bad my shirt is so wrinkled
> 
> View attachment 5309697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309698
> 
> 
> Man this bag is big lol. They had several sizes of the double zip tote at the time I bought this… this wasn’t the biggest, but I do sort of wish I’d bought the one size down from this one. I’m not sure they offered the Argilla color in that size though.


Great bag, but… I am in awe of your boots!!!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge!!! Prada with that new whipstitch strap.
> 
> Today I am a study in plums, light pinks, and grays lol. Too bad my shirt is so wrinkled
> 
> View attachment 5309697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309698
> 
> 
> Man this bag is big lol. They had several sizes of the double zip tote at the time I bought this… this wasn’t the biggest, but I do sort of wish I’d bought the one size down from this one. I’m not sure they offered the Argilla color in that size though.


The strap is so becoming on the bag. Elevates the style of the bag.   How nice that it coordinates with your boots.   An outfit win.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> Wow… stunning! Is this a bag you own? It's incredible with the silver hardware.



Why yes it is! I purchased it at the same time I did the canteen. Somebody decided that purple was no longer their color... lucky us.

As you guys know I've started to make an effort to dress more feminine. I found a Lafayette 148 Cecily velvet blazer for $8. It retailed for nearly $800 USD. I was going to sell it but it makes me feel very pretty. If anybody is curious I can attach a stock picture.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> All lthis talk of silver bags. Gave my Evie a holiday and went for the 'Dark Academia' trend to go food shopping with blast from the paw, silver Cambridge SC Satchel with checked mini, DMs. Vintage Gloverall duffle wool coat, wool hat and cashmere 100. It was actually warmer than I thought and was probably slightly over dressed.
> 
> Never mind - I def. hadn't used this bag for a couple of years. Much more scratched than I remember, but then that suits satchels IMO.
> 
> View attachment 5309667



Sorry the pic's so big. I can't edit the size on my phone


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I think it's wise of you not to keep anything from that period. Even if it's really nice stuff! I have a piece of VERY good jewelry that was a gift from my first husband's mother, which I never, ever wore because of the associated bad memories of the marriage. But it was really high-end, so I couldn't throw it away or donate it. I finally decided to consign it at a local jewelry store. It's been there for 5 years, but I don't care because I never see it. Out of sight, out of mind, no triggers!


Thanks. Sad to hear you had a bad experience too. Definitely a good decision with your jewellery as it’s better not to have it jumping out at you. I had nothing expensive like that but quite a few smaller things. And after being told what not to wear for years I eventually was brave enough to wear those things. I hear you leather jackets, low necklines, skinny jeans and high heeled long boots! 


SakuraSakura said:


> As you guys know I've started to make an effort to dress more feminine. I found a Lafayette 148 Cecily velvet blazer for $8. It retailed for nearly $800 USD. I was going to sell it but it makes me feel very pretty. If anybody is curious I can attach a stock picture.


You are so good at finding these wonderful items. I’d love to see.


Jereni said:


> Oooh this is darling! I love the quilting! Hope to see you carrying this a lot more!





ElainePG said:


> The quilting on this is fabulous.


Thanks both. It’s small but, yes, the thick quilting is gorgeous. The new card case is so cute and really made this practical to carry to work and back as more fitted inside as a result. It’s a Mulberry wallet but tiny!  Cunningly packed the bag fitted phone, keys, AirPods, the card case, my meds, face mask, hand gel, tissues.

And there was still enough room for 3 boxed chocolate muffins for the DDs and me and a cookie for DH.


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> Since I'd like to keep it on the topic of handbags... lilac is such a beautiful color. I wish there were more lilac things.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## thebattagirl

Katinahat said:


> So true!
> 
> Listen to Brene Brown on Ted Talks about Shame. It’s good.




I'll have to check it out.  Thank you


----------



## afroken

@Katinahat @SakuraSakura @ElainePG and anyone else I may have missed, I’m so sorry for the trauma you’ve experienced, and thank you for sharing. We were all initially drawn to TPF because of our love for purses, but what made us stay was the collective support and encouragement of the community. Your purse friends here will always have your back.


----------



## afroken

SakuraSakura said:


> Why yes it is! I purchased it at the same time I did the canteen. Somebody decided that purple was no longer their color... lucky us.
> 
> As you guys know I've started to make an effort to dress more feminine. I found a Lafayette 148 Cecily velvet blazer for $8. It retailed for nearly $800 USD. I was going to sell it but it makes me feel very pretty. If anybody is curious I can attach a stock picture.


I would love to see a photo of this pretty blazer!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> Thanks. Sad to hear you had a bad experience too. Definitely a good decision with your jewellery as it’s better not to have it jumping out at you. I had nothing expensive like that but quite a few smaller things. And after being told what not to wear for years I eventually was brave enough to wear those things. I hear you leather jackets, low necklines, skinny jeans and high heeled long boots!
> 
> You are so good at finding these wonderful items. I’d love to see.
> 
> 
> Thanks both. It’s small but, yes, the thick quilting is gorgeous. The new card case is so cute and really made this practical to carry to work and back as more fitted inside as a result. It’s a Mulberry wallet but tiny!  Cunningly packed the bag fitted phone, keys, AirPods, the card case, my meds, face mask, hand gel, tissues.
> 
> And there was still enough room for 3 boxed chocolate muffins for the DDs and me and a cookie for DH.
> View attachment 5309825




The baked goods are just as important as the luxury ones! Thank you for the sweet compliment. I'm not sure if we're allowed to attach links but this is the blazer in question... I couldn't believe it's such a recent piece too. I love living next to a capital city as the thrifting here is excellent. 

https://www.luxed.app/women/product/lafayette-148-new-york-cecily-open-front-velvet-jacket-361028


----------



## SakuraSakura

afroken said:


> I would love to see a photo of this pretty blazer!











						Luxed | Lafayette 148 New York Cecily Open-Front Velvet Jacket
					

Buy Lafayette 148 New York Women's  Cecily Open-Front Velvet Jacket, starting at $501. Similar products also available. Now on SALE!



					www.luxed.app
				




It's an open faced velvet blazer! Gorgeous. I feel so regal and commanding in it. 

Thank you for continuing to support the people in this thread with your kind presence. Sometimes that is all that is needed - kindness.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> I understand only too well! I have all that too. Therapy has really helped and meds.
> 
> Please don’t think you were naïve. Don’t ever blame yourself (I’ve battled with this for myself). He was probably very clever and definitely very much in the wrong. You deserve better and I’m glad for you it ended.
> 
> and I totally love your lilac bag!



It's really sad as I was starved for attention and love, something I felt as if I wasn't getting enough of from home. These are wounds I continue to heal, one day at a time.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Back to the topic at hand! Use the bag challenge:
> View attachment 5309649
> 
> 
> I have brought my small quilted Cara to work today. I am walking both ways today so thought it a good idea. It carries on a shoulder strap or as a little backpack. With my new much smaller pink card case purse inside it meant everything fitted inside so I could use it for work!
> 
> First carry of this year but actually, as a backpack, I used it last year.


what a beautiful bag! 


Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge!!! Prada with that new whipstitch strap.
> 
> Today I am a study in plums, light pinks, and grays lol. Too bad my shirt is so wrinkled
> 
> View attachment 5309697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309698
> 
> 
> Man this bag is big lol. They had several sizes of the double zip tote at the time I bought this… this wasn’t the biggest, but I do sort of wish I’d bought the one size down from this one. I’m not sure they offered the Argilla color in that size though.


Absolutely fabulous, all the way around!


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> It's really sad as I was starved for attention and love, something I felt as if I wasn't getting enough of from home. These are wounds I continue to heal, one day at a time.


I’m sorry. It all sounds so familiar. I’m not sure if you’ve tried but life story work in therapy is really freeing. Helps you understand the things that happened to you and how you’ve  grown as a result. There maybe wounds but you are stronger, braver and more beautiful as a result!

And you have awesome taste in velvet blazers. I love it!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I'm attracted to this bag shape since pre-pandemic when I was more actively looking at bags!
> 
> 
> Love your mantra!  At some point during late 2020, I actually felt this way!
> 
> In my part of the world on the other hand, we desire to wear boots and coats, and so travels (pre-pandemic) were to cold countries!  We only have 2 seasons - wet and dry.  And it is almost always warm/hot, and humid.


I live in a fairly warm area - California - but I hate the cold. It gets in the 40s quite often in the winter. Lately I've been warm enough without a coat, but I just got a new down coat I want to wear. I'm torn between wanting it to stay warmer and wanting it to get really cold so I can wear my coat!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Totally get where you are coming from. I think it is about design for me as much as anything as I prefer more understated styles. This is partially what draws me to Mulberry I think. I’m not comfortable with attention from strangers, well men really. I’ve come to understand that I have hyper vigilance issues and when triggered am jumpy and see danger everywhere. Insight is key and it’s getting better now. Hot pink in classic styles is as showy as I go!


After I posted, I realized that all my premium brands are under the radar. Most people don't recognize Balenciaga or BV. Some of my SLGs are more recognizable as premium brands but since they stay hidden in my bags, I feel comfortable carrying them.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Back to the topic at hand! Use the bag challenge:
> View attachment 5309649
> 
> 
> I have brought my small quilted Cara to work today. I am walking both ways today so thought it a good idea. It carries on a shoulder strap or as a little backpack. With my new much smaller pink card case purse inside it meant everything fitted inside so I could use it for work!
> 
> First carry of this year but actually, as a backpack, I used it last year.


I love this!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Since I'd like to keep it on the topic of handbags... lilac is such a beautiful color. I wish there were more lilac things.


That is very close to the color of my newest Fossil bag.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Depends on the poo  Hoping my Hermes Chocolate bags are not poo
> 
> I can do grey, and I can do brown, I can't do taupe.
> 
> I can do mahogany (red-brown)  any shade of tan  chocolate (dark, semi but not milk) ebony, oak, rust and dark ochre.
> 
> But not milk choc, light or dark taupe, bark or sludge


The only brown I really don't like is camel, at least when it is very yellow.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I love your style. Stunning bag and colour choices!



Thank you! I think the outfit needs a little work on the top half, the vneck tee looked sloppier in the photo than I felt like it looked in real life, but thank you!



papertiger said:


> Unfortunately, I can't get past the dark red suede boots. What bag?



Lol! They are a definite value-add to my wardrobe. I bought them to replace a much better pair that I lost, which still breaks my heart.



ElainePG said:


> Great bag, but… I am in awe of your boots!!!!!





Cordeliere said:


> The strap is so becoming on the bag. Elevates the style of the bag.   How nice that it coordinates with your boots.   An outfit win.





Cookiefiend said:


> Absolutely fabulous, all the way around!



Thank you all!


----------



## 880

afroken said:


> @Katinahat @SakuraSakura @ElainePG and anyone else I may have missed, I’m so sorry for the trauma you’ve experienced, and thank you for sharing. We were all initially drawn to TPF because of our love for purses, but what made us stay was the collective support and encouragement of the community. Your purse friends here will always have your back.


+1000; @Katinahat , @ElainePG , and @SakuraSakura, you are survivors !

and on a lighter note, I would like to see the 8 USD velvet blazer from Lafayette 
edit to add: just saw it; amaz8ng! 

@papertiger, one of my favorite colors seriously  is sludge like


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> Luxed | Lafayette 148 New York Cecily Open-Front Velvet Jacket
> 
> 
> Buy Lafayette 148 New York Women's  Cecily Open-Front Velvet Jacket, starting at $501. Similar products also available. Now on SALE!
> 
> 
> 
> www.luxed.app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an open faced velvet blazer! Gorgeous. I feel so regal and commanding in it.
> 
> Thank you for continuing to support the people in this thread with your kind presence. Sometimes that is all that is needed - kindness.



It's so lux! I love it!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> That is very close to the color of my newest Fossil bag.



Love that cute charm on the bag!


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> It's so lux! I love it!



I think I'm going to wear it to school tomorrow for a pick-me-up!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Very insightful! Will have to do a lot more thinking on this, and my bags. Can I ask how you account for seasonal (summer vs winter) bags? My summer bags may get a few wears a month in the summer, then not worn at all for months in the winter - same, in reverse - for my winter bags.


Thank you Jen.  
I wear my bags year round. For your seasonal question, I would just keep count by month and total for the year. (for example, in a spreadsheet, I list my bags vertically on the left side and have the months horizontally, and just put number of carries in that month column for that specific bag. I have another column that adds up the total carries for the year.) I have a vintage snakeskin clutch from my mother-in-law, it is my least used bag - it doesn’t fit my lifestyle, and that’s okay. The number of times I carry it each month still get tallied. I think just do what serves you, and keep it simple.


----------



## Jereni

SakuraSakura said:


> Luxed | Lafayette 148 New York Cecily Open-Front Velvet Jacket
> 
> 
> Buy Lafayette 148 New York Women's  Cecily Open-Front Velvet Jacket, starting at $501. Similar products also available. Now on SALE!
> 
> 
> 
> www.luxed.app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an open faced velvet blazer! Gorgeous. I feel so regal and commanding in it.
> 
> Thank you for continuing to support the people in this thread with your kind presence. Sometimes that is all that is needed - kindness.



Very gorgeous blazer! I was looking at velvet blazers too recently, it’s a very luxe look!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Thank you Jen.
> I wear my bags year round. For your seasonal question, I would just keep count by month and total for the year. (for example, in a spreadsheet, I list my bags vertically on the left side and have the months horizontally, and just put number of carries in that month column for that specific bag. I have another column that adds up the total carries for the year.) I have a vintage snakeskin clutch from my mother-in-law, it is my least used bag - it doesn’t fit my lifestyle, and that’s okay. The number of times I carry it each month still get tallied. I think just do what serves you, and keep it simple.



Thanks! Very helpful!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Agreed! imo, no one does adorable novelty bags like KS. I knew if I ever got a novelty bag, it would be a KS.  I never had before, 'cause I was 'too old' for a novelty bag. Finally decided to forget that ageist nonsense and get a novelty bag.


I was very tempted my their polar bear bag! Still am. They really do make the best novelty bags.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Any chance of a pic of the KS bag you're interested in? Please? Pretty please?



It is this one.   It’s so SQUISHY!!!!


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> I was very tempted my their polar bear bag! Still am. They really do make the best novelty bags.



Do you mean this one from back in the day? I LOVED this one.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Back to the topic at hand! Use the bag challenge:
> View attachment 5309649
> 
> 
> I have brought my small quilted Cara to work today. I am walking both ways today so thought it a good idea. It carries on a shoulder strap or as a little backpack. With my new much smaller pink card case purse inside it meant everything fitted inside so I could use it for work!
> 
> First carry of this year but actually, as a backpack, I used it last year.


Such a beautiful, versatile bag - I love the colour!


papertiger said:


> All lthis talk of silver bags. Gave my Evie a holiday and went for the 'Dark Academia' trend to go food shopping with blast from the paw, silver Cambridge SC Satchel with checked mini, DMs. Vintage Gloverall duffle wool coat, wool hat and cashmere 100. It was actually warmer than I thought and was probably slightly over dressed.
> 
> Never mind - I def. hadn't used this bag for a couple of years. Much more scratched than I remember, but then that suits satchels IMO.
> 
> View attachment 5309667


Spectacular outfit pic and fun bag!


Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge!!! Prada with that new whipstitch strap.
> 
> Today I am a study in plums, light pinks, and grays lol. Too bad my shirt is so wrinkled
> 
> View attachment 5309697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309698
> 
> 
> Man this bag is big lol. They had several sizes of the double zip tote at the time I bought this… this wasn’t the biggest, but I do sort of wish I’d bought the one size down from this one. I’m not sure they offered the Argilla color in that size though.


You look fabulous - I like the outfit and the bag, but those boots  


SakuraSakura said:


> Since I'd like to keep it on the topic of handbags... lilac is such a beautiful color. I wish there were more lilac things.


Beautiful colour!

@Katinahat @SakuraSakura @ElainePG


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> Thanks so much. My parents are lovely but complex and their relationship has conflict. My mother can say hurtful things but they were not controlling about clothing and I could express myself. It just meant I didn’t know what a good relationship looked like and I couldn’t confide in them.
> 
> This may be triggering to others so I give a warning to ignore my post.
> 
> As a young adult I was drawn into a relationship with an older man in a position of authority. He should have known better, behaved better and treated me better. Everything had to be to his approval with unpleasant consequences. I don’t want to overshare so leave the details.
> 
> I managed to leave eventually and went on to meet DH so my world improved. It went on inside me in many ways but I blocked it all out until I was triggered last year. I just don’t have good memories from that period so I don’t keep anything. No clothing, accessories or perfume etc.


@Katinahat and @SakuraSakura, Hugs to you! I’m so sorry. This sounds really hard. My best friend was involved in what it sounds like a similar relationship with a much older man when she was quite young. It was very emotionally  abusive. I won’t go into detail but she was triggered for a while as well.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I think it's wise of you not to keep anything from that period. Even if it's really nice stuff! I have a piece of VERY good jewelry that was a gift from my first husband's mother, which I never, ever wore because of the associated bad memories of the marriage. But it was really high-end, so I couldn't throw it away or donate it. I finally decided to consign it at a local jewelry store. It's been there for 5 years, but I don't care because I never see it. Out of sight, out of mind, no triggers!


Such an insightful solution!


whateve said:


> That is very close to the color of my newest Fossil bag.


Great colour, the leather looks so touchable- my fave is the cow charm!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I was very tempted my their polar bear bag! Still am. They really do make the best novelty bags.


It's so cute! My mom loves polar bears, and I was thinking of getting that bag for her.



Jereni said:


> It is this one.   It’s so SQUISHY!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5310194



This heart bag is adorable!      I may get it if it goes on sale!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Do you mean this one from back in the day? I LOVED this one.
> 
> View attachment 5310203


That’s even more fun than the one I was referring to! The one I was looking at is the one that @JenJBS found.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> It's so cute! My mom loves polar bears, and I was thinking of getting that bag for her.
> 
> 
> 
> This heart bag is adorable!      I may get it if it goes on sale!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310212


Yes! That’s the one. I came so close to buying it. Let us know if you get it for your mom.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jereni said:


> Do you mean this one from back in the day? I LOVED this one.
> 
> View attachment 5310203


Oh the Klondike x Kate Spade purses... sigh...  Memories!! I still love that wrapper mini purse.


----------



## SakuraSakura

The bag in question... here is evidence #1


----------



## msd_bags

afroken said:


> We were all initially drawn to TPF because of our love for purses, but what made us stay was the collective support and encouragement of the community. Your purse friends here will always have your back.


Agree to this!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> @Katinahat @SakuraSakura @ElainePG and anyone else I may have missed, I’m so sorry for the trauma you’ve experienced, and thank you for sharing. We were all initially drawn to TPF because of our love for purses, but what made us stay was the collective support and encouragement of the community. Your purse friends here will always have your back.





880 said:


> +1000; @Katinahat , @ElainePG , and @SakuraSakura, you are survivors !





More bags said:


> Such a beautiful, versatile bag - I love the colour!
> 
> @Katinahat @SakuraSakura @ElainePG





Kimbashop said:


> @Katinahat and @SakuraSakura, Hugs to you! I’m so sorry. This sounds really hard. My best friend was involved in what it sounds like a similar relationship with a much older man when she was quite young. It was very emotionally  abusive. I won’t go into detail but she was triggered for a while as well.





msd_bags said:


> Agree to this!!!


You guys! You are so wonderfully supportive! And totally right that we stay for that support and community.  It’s exceptionally hard to realise that a part of your life was something so wrong and that someone picked and slowly and deliberately did that to you. The 90s were a different time before “Me too”  and “Coercive control” were a thing. I have multiple reasons to prosecute but chosen to leave the past behind. However, I’m now a huge believer in post traumatic growth and know I have more insight and empathy as a result that helps me on help others on a daily basis. I love that @880 says survivors because that’s true. Nevertheless, I’ve just had to ask my boss (who is fortunately one of my best friends) for permission to be removed from a training course next week as the content is just going to be too triggering. Know your limits!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I live in a fairly warm area - California - but I hate the cold. It gets in the 40s quite often in the winter. Lately I've been warm enough without a coat, but I just got a new down coat I want to wear. I'm torn between wanting it to stay warmer and wanting it to get really cold so I can wear my coat!


There are some benefits to many seasons. More outfits. And more outfits need more bags! I have a lot of coats!


whateve said:


> After I posted, I realized that all my premium brands are under the radar. Most people don't recognize Balenciaga or BV. Some of my SLGs are more recognizable as premium brands but since they stay hidden in my bags, I feel comfortable carrying them.


And lovely brands these are too! Wonderful to have those hidden pearls!


whateve said:


> That is very close to the color of my newest Fossil bag.


Wow! Wonderful colour.


More bags said:


> Thank you Jen.
> I wear my bags year round. For your seasonal question, I would just keep count by month and total for the year. (for example, in a spreadsheet, I list my bags vertically on the left side and have the months horizontally, and just put number of carries in that month column for that specific bag. I have another column that adds up the total carries for the year.) I have a vintage snakeskin clutch from my mother-in-law, it is my least used bag - it doesn’t fit my lifestyle, and that’s okay. The number of times I carry it each month still get tallied. I think just do what serves you, and keep it simple.


Mine is similar but then I was inspired by you @More bags !


Jereni said:


> It is this one.   It’s so SQUISHY!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5310194


OMG. Love this! Get in February for Valentines?


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> +1000; @Katinahat , @ElainePG , and @SakuraSakura, you are survivors !
> 
> and on a lighter note, I would like to see the 8 USD velvet blazer from Lafayette
> edit to add: just saw it; amaz8ng!
> 
> @papertiger, one of my favorite colors seriously  is sludge like



I'm very partial to green sledge, just not brown sludge


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> Luxed | Lafayette 148 New York Cecily Open-Front Velvet Jacket
> 
> 
> Buy Lafayette 148 New York Women's  Cecily Open-Front Velvet Jacket, starting at $501. Similar products also available. Now on SALE!
> 
> 
> 
> www.luxed.app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an open faced velvet blazer! Gorgeous. I feel so regal and commanding in it.
> 
> Thank you for continuing to support the people in this thread with your kind presence. Sometimes that is all that is needed - kindness.



So many years there's velvet around in Holiday season. This holiday, I was obsessed with velvet.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Do you mean this one from back in the day? I LOVED this one.
> 
> View attachment 5310203



OMG, this is _adorable_!

I used to live in the Arctic, when I left, my friends (only teenagers) clubbed together and bought me a small crystal glass polar bear to remember them. I'm not a figurine person, but he is right in the middle of my mantle piece in my living room.


----------



## Katinahat

And back on topic. Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Mini Amberley
I’m running home later with my running backpack so just need a little bag.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> And back on topic. Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Mini Amberley
> I’m running home later with my running backpack so just need a little bag.
> View attachment 5310383



Loving the smart inky-hue look


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> All lthis talk of silver bags. Gave my Evie a holiday and went for the 'Dark Academia' trend to go food shopping with blast from the past, silver Cambridge SC Satchel with checked mini, DMs. Vintage Gloverall duffle wool coat, wool hat and cashmere 100. It was actually warmer than I thought and was probably slightly over dressed.
> 
> Never mind - I def. hadn't used this bag for a couple of years. Much more scratched than I remember, but then that suits satchels IMO.
> 
> View attachment 5309667



Ooh, is that Caducée Rock CS100 in a purply blue?  I wear the grey one all the time.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Ooh, is that Caducée Rock CS100 in a purply blue?  I wear the grey one all the time.



It's supposed to be olive with blue snakes/caducee, I think it must be phone's camera that makes it look off, sorry. 

One of my most worn cashmeres ever, Daiske Nomura is amazing


----------



## jblended

Ah, I've missed this thread! Hello dear pocket friends! 

I'm not really able to catch up on all the posts, though I fully intend to soon. I just wanted to take a moment and say hello whilst I'm able. I hope this new year has brought light and joy to each of your lives, and that you all remain safe from this horrid virus that refuses to leave us.



Spoiler: personal update. trigger warning for health concerns, just in case people are sensitive to that



I had said before that I won't disrupt the thread with my medical updates anymore, but I wanted to say thank you all again for the unparalleled support you have shown me. My journey to a healthier chapter continues.

After being messed around a bit (you have cancer, no it's an autoimmune disorder, oh wait it is actually cancer and you have 6 years to live, oh no no, you're resilient and you'll live to 70!  )* I finally reached a stage where I said enough.
I picked a doctor I trusted and told him to just treat me without explaining every step. I consent to everything, let's just try to get me living normally again. That has gone well for me. I only get updates from the doc when there is good news or if I need to sign a consent form. I don't know the details of my condition and don't care to know. Relinquishing control and trusting them to do what is needed has given me _such_ mental peace. I trust that all will be well, and am using this time to learn new things and divert my attention from the stress of ill health. That has been great for me and I can't wait to share more on what I'm learning later.
*_ I must note that I am not criticizing the doctors at all, just explaining that my whole case has been confusing for them (and me) and, as such, there was a period of utter panic about what treatment I should be on. Each medic along the way has done more for me than I deserve and I am nothing but grateful for them and their patience as we've all tried to figure out why my body does the opposite of what it should._
Part of what has made this time easier for me is the support I'd received on here leading up to this stage. The endless words of understanding, encouragement and care that this community gifted me with. I hold that dear and am eternally grateful. You've made me a stronger and better human being by the examples you set that I now try to follow. Thank you! 

When I last checked in, many other pocket friends in the 2021 thread were struggling with various (physical and mental) health concerns. I won't tag everyone, but just wanted to say that I think of you all as I am going through my own treatment, and I sincerely hope that you each have the gift of excellent doctors and nurses around you who will treat you with kindness and patience. That has been my biggest blessing on this journey. I hope your family and friends are surrounding and uplifting you, and bringing laughter to each day.
I hope we all come out on the other side of this stronger than we went in, and I look forward to celebrating each person's full recovery when the day comes.


Hope to be regularly contributing soon (with bag-related posts rather than life updates)! Until then, wishing you all good health and best of luck with your 2022 bag resolutions!


----------



## Jereni

SakuraSakura said:


> Oh the Klondike x Kate Spade purses... sigh...  Memories!! I still love that wrapper mini purse.



Oh nice, this one is cool too! If I were a silly rich person, in my at-home office I would have a wall shelf display of novelty Kate Spade bags just so I could look at them haha. 



Katinahat said:


> OMG. Love this! Get in February for Valentines?



Haha I had the same thought - try to wait until at least Feb 1 to get it.


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> It's supposed to be olive with blue snakes/caducee, I think it must be phone's camera that makes it look off, sorry.
> 
> One of my most worn cashmeres ever, Daiske Nomura is amazing



Oh, that sounds lovely, too!  It may well be my computer - I haven't done any color calibration on this machine and I suspect some things are just off.


----------



## DME

Kimbashop said:


> I was very tempted my their polar bear bag! Still am. They really do make the best novelty bags.



I was in the KS outlet on Wednesday and the polar bear bag is 75% off! Not sure if that’s the one you’re talking about, but thought I would mention this, just in case. Not that I’m enabling, or anything… This is a thread about shopping our closets, after all.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> And back on topic. Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Mini Amberley
> I’m running home later with my running backpack so just need a little bag.
> View attachment 5310383



OMG, I so love your clothes! You look wonderful in everything you post. Very polished and put together.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jereni said:


> Oh nice, this one is cool too! If I were a silly rich person, in my at-home office I would have a wall shelf display of novelty Kate Spade bags just so I could look at them haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I had the same thought - try to wait until at least Feb 1 to get it.



" Hmm... what novelty clutch shall I use today? Perhaps ALL of them?" 

I'm sorry. My sense of humour makes me cringe. 

Having a bad day, you guys,so I ditched work and now I'm going shopping in my fancy a$$ clothes.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> And back on topic. Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Mini Amberley
> I’m running home later with my running backpack so just need a little bag.
> View attachment 5310383



Love the outfit! I must say I’m impressed with the diversity of your Mulberry collection. You have a boutique nearby right? I’m jealous we don’t have one here, they seem like beautiful bags. 



SakuraSakura said:


> Having a bad day, you guys,so I ditched work and now I'm going shopping in my fancy a$$ clothes.



Ha love it! Wish I could do the same today.


----------



## Jereni

Use the bag! LV multi-pochette today. 

I don’t wear this as often as I would expect to for how much I like it. I think it’s because given the shape, it doesn’t sit upright prettily so I don’t have it on a shelf with everything else, it’s stuffed and tucked away. 

So this is where my wardrobe app comes in handy to make sure I don’t forget about various pieces haha!


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Use the bag! LV multi-pochette today.
> 
> I don’t wear this as often as I would expect to for how much I like it. I think it’s because given the shape, it doesn’t sit upright prettily so I don’t have it on a shelf with everything else, it’s stuffed and tucked away.
> 
> So this is where my wardrobe app comes in handy to make sure I don’t forget about various pieces haha!
> 
> View attachment 5310659



Lovely! I have that same bag charm and recently bought a pink strap from Etsy that is similar to the one on your MPA to use with my LV Mini Deauville. My plan was to style the strap with my charm like you did (since I don’t have a ZCP), but wondered how it might look. It looks so great on your MPA in this photo that I can’t wait to try it myself!


----------



## ElainePG

Challenge: Carry the bag (& wear the H scarf!).

The bag is a Valentino Vlock shoulder bag… my one & only box leather bag. Mr. PG bought it for me at the Valentino boutique in San Francisco in 2019. It's a fairly small bag, but my intention was to carry it to the opera, the symphony, or to nice restaurants.

Of course, we all know how THAT turned out! I carried it twice in 2019, and I haven't carried it since. 

So early this morning I paired my Kimonos et Inros scarf with a black turtleneck & black jeans, pulled the bag out of the closet, and wore it to… wait for it… the supermarket.


----------



## Kimbashop

DME said:


> I was in the KS outlet on Wednesday and the polar bear bag is 75% off! Not sure if that’s the one you’re talking about, but thought I would mention this, just in case. Not that I’m enabling, or anything… This is a thread about shopping our closets, after all.





Kimbashop said:


> Hugs to you! I’m so sorry. This sounds really hard. My best friend was involved in what it sounds like a similar relationship with a much older man when she was quite young. It was very emotionally  abusive. I won’t go into detail but she was triggered for a while as well.


 this price is so tempting!


----------



## DME

In an effort to get better at carrying my bags, I dug out a Burberry crossbody I bought a few years ago. Forgot how much I love this bag!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jereni said:


> Love the outfit! I must say I’m impressed with the diversity of your Mulberry collection. You have a boutique nearby right? I’m jealous we don’t have one here, they seem like beautiful bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha love it! Wish I could do the same today.



Be still my beating heart.


----------



## lill_canele

whateve said:


> I live in a fairly warm area - California - but I hate the cold. It gets in the 40s quite often in the winter. Lately I've been warm enough without a coat, but I just got a new down coat I want to wear. I'm torn between wanting it to stay warmer and wanting it to get really cold so I can wear my coat!



Haha, I always have this struggle! But I love cold weather and fall/winter clothes. Used to live in Washington D.C. and loved dressing up in coats, boots, and scarves. 
Moving back to California has definitely made me hold back on a lot of outerwear purchases, sad for my heart, good for my wallet lol.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That is very close to the color of my newest Fossil bag.


What a fabulous shade of purple!


----------



## DME

lill_canele said:


> Haha, I always have this struggle! But I love cold weather and fall/winter clothes. Used to live in Washington D.C. and loved dressing up in coats, boots, and scarves.
> Moving back to California has definitely made me hold back on a lot of outerwear purchases, sad for my heart, good for my wallet lol.



Well, if your were in DC right now, you would need a winter coat (and boots and gloves and a scarf), as we’re getting snow today, followed by bitter cold winds tomorrow!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Loving the smart inky-hue look


Thanks!


DME said:


> OMG, I so love your clothes! You look wonderful in everything you post. Very polished and put together.


That’s so kind. I enjoy wearing dresses to work and am pleased I have the opportunity to dress up still but I wear trouser suits quite often too. 


Jereni said:


> Love the outfit! I must say I’m impressed with the diversity of your Mulberry collection. You have a boutique nearby right? I’m jealous we don’t have one here, they seem like beautiful bags.


Thanks so much, I am glad you like them! Yes, there is a Mulberry here and a Kate Spade, Coach, MK and Louis Vuitton. There is also a store with very small concessions for Gucci, Loewe, Chloe, BV etc. 

Mulberry are beautiful bags with varied style and colours and, yes, it’s lovely to see them rather than just buying online. I plan some purchase for ages! 

I often think I am a bit limited and should branch out a bit. I think most of you have more variety. I love the quilting of some Gucci (and Chanel  ) so perhaps I’ll eventually purchase one but the Mulberry styles, their soft but thick leather and even the price point works for me. Luxurious but just affordable. I have 13 mulberry bags and 11 others (after my 3 out). Not a wide range but, as you say, there is still good diversity in my collection.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Ah, I've missed this thread! Hello dear pocket friends!
> 
> I'm not really able to catch up on all the posts, though I fully intend to soon. I just wanted to take a moment and say hello whilst I'm able. I hope this new year has brought light and joy to each of your lives, and that you all remain safe from this horrid virus that refuses to leave us.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: personal update. trigger warning for health concerns, just in case people are sensitive to that
> 
> 
> 
> I had said before that I won't disrupt the thread with my medical updates anymore, but I wanted to say thank you all again for the unparalleled support you have shown me. My journey to a healthier chapter continues.
> 
> After being messed around a bit (you have cancer, no it's an autoimmune disorder, oh wait it is actually cancer and you have 6 years to live, oh no no, you're resilient and you'll live to 70!  )* I finally reached a stage where I said enough.
> I picked a doctor I trusted and told him to just treat me without explaining every step. I consent to everything, let's just try to get me living normally again. That has gone well for me. I only get updates from the doc when there is good news or if I need to sign a consent form. I don't know the details of my condition and don't care to know. Relinquishing control and trusting them to do what is needed has given me _such_ mental peace. I trust that all will be well, and am using this time to learn new things and divert my attention from the stress of ill health. That has been great for me and I can't wait to share more on what I'm learning later.
> *_ I must note that I am not criticizing the doctors at all, just explaining that my whole case has been confusing for them (and me) and, as such, there was a period of utter panic about what treatment I should be on. Each medic along the way has done more for me than I deserve and I am nothing but grateful for them and their patience as we've all tried to figure out why my body does the opposite of what it should._
> Part of what has made this time easier for me is the support I'd received on here leading up to this stage. The endless words of understanding, encouragement and care that this community gifted me with. I hold that dear and am eternally grateful. You've made me a stronger and better human being by the examples you set that I now try to follow. Thank you!
> 
> When I last checked in, many other pocket friends in the 2021 thread were struggling with various (physical and mental) health concerns. I won't tag everyone, but just wanted to say that I think of you all as I am going through my own treatment, and I sincerely hope that you each have the gift of excellent doctors and nurses around you who will treat you with kindness and patience. That has been my biggest blessing on this journey. I hope your family and friends are surrounding and uplifting you, and bringing laughter to each day.
> I hope we all come out on the other side of this stronger than we went in, and I look forward to celebrating each person's full recovery when the day comes.
> 
> 
> Hope to be regularly contributing soon (with bag-related posts rather than life updates)! Until then, wishing you all good health and best of luck with your 2022 bag resolutions!


Wishing you all the best with your recovery and looking forward to you being able to share your bag posts very soon.


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> Well, if your were in DC right now, you would need a winter coat (and boots and gloves and a scarf), as we’re getting snow today, followed by bitter cold winds tomorrow!


Snap! Freezing wind here today. Didn’t wear my pink leather jacket. Might take that on holiday if I get to go. I wore the black one so I could add a massive cashmere scarf to keep warm. Mini Alexa was a wonderful bright pop of joy and DD had a great birthday meal!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Use the bag! LV multi-pochette today.
> 
> I don’t wear this as often as I would expect to for how much I like it. I think it’s because given the shape, it doesn’t sit upright prettily so I don’t have it on a shelf with everything else, it’s stuffed and tucked away.
> 
> So this is where my wardrobe app comes in handy to make sure I don’t forget about various pieces haha!
> 
> View attachment 5310659


This is stunning. I keep looking at LV and wondering which style might work for me! This is cute. Did the strap, charm and chain come with it or did you add them? Gorgeous styling!


ElainePG said:


> Challenge: Carry the bag (& wear the H scarf!).
> 
> The bag is a Valentino Vlock shoulder bag… my one & only box leather bag. Mr. PG bought it for me at the Valentino boutique in San Francisco in 2019. It's a fairly small bag, but my intention was to carry it to the opera, the symphony, or to nice restaurants.
> 
> Of course, we all know how THAT turned out! I carried it twice in 2019, and I haven't carried it since.
> 
> So early this morning I paired my Kimonos et Inros scarf with a black turtleneck & black jeans, pulled the bag out of the closet, and wore it to… wait for it… the supermarket.
> 
> View attachment 5310706


Wow! Fabulous colour and with the scarf the combination is beautiful. Great use the bag - to the supermarket. Now realising I’m lucky to go to work every day and walk straight through the town centre on my way home each day! 


DME said:


> In an effort to get better at carrying my bags, I dug out a Burberry crossbody I bought a few years ago. Forgot how much I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310728


Looks like a really useful bag. Crossbody works well for me.


SakuraSakura said:


> Be still my beating heart.


That is one beautiful bag! I hope your day improved and it wasn’t anything serious bothering you. Was the shopping good?


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Ah, I've missed this thread! Hello dear pocket friends!
> 
> I'm not really able to catch up on all the posts, though I fully intend to soon. I just wanted to take a moment and say hello whilst I'm able. I hope this new year has brought light and joy to each of your lives, and that you all remain safe from this horrid virus that refuses to leave us.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: personal update. trigger warning for health concerns, just in case people are sensitive to that
> 
> 
> 
> I had said before that I won't disrupt the thread with my medical updates anymore, but I wanted to say thank you all again for the unparalleled support you have shown me. My journey to a healthier chapter continues.
> 
> After being messed around a bit (you have cancer, no it's an autoimmune disorder, oh wait it is actually cancer and you have 6 years to live, oh no no, you're resilient and you'll live to 70!  )* I finally reached a stage where I said enough.
> I picked a doctor I trusted and told him to just treat me without explaining every step. I consent to everything, let's just try to get me living normally again. That has gone well for me. I only get updates from the doc when there is good news or if I need to sign a consent form. I don't know the details of my condition and don't care to know. Relinquishing control and trusting them to do what is needed has given me _such_ mental peace. I trust that all will be well, and am using this time to learn new things and divert my attention from the stress of ill health. That has been great for me and I can't wait to share more on what I'm learning later.
> *_ I must note that I am not criticizing the doctors at all, just explaining that my whole case has been confusing for them (and me) and, as such, there was a period of utter panic about what treatment I should be on. Each medic along the way has done more for me than I deserve and I am nothing but grateful for them and their patience as we've all tried to figure out why my body does the opposite of what it should._
> Part of what has made this time easier for me is the support I'd received on here leading up to this stage. The endless words of understanding, encouragement and care that this community gifted me with. I hold that dear and am eternally grateful. You've made me a stronger and better human being by the examples you set that I now try to follow. Thank you!
> 
> When I last checked in, many other pocket friends in the 2021 thread were struggling with various (physical and mental) health concerns. I won't tag everyone, but just wanted to say that I think of you all as I am going through my own treatment, and I sincerely hope that you each have the gift of excellent doctors and nurses around you who will treat you with kindness and patience. That has been my biggest blessing on this journey. I hope your family and friends are surrounding and uplifting you, and bringing laughter to each day.
> I hope we all come out on the other side of this stronger than we went in, and I look forward to celebrating each person's full recovery when the day comes.
> 
> 
> Hope to be regularly contributing soon (with bag-related posts rather than life updates)! Until then, wishing you all good health and best of luck with your 2022 bag resolutions!




Great to see you back with us, and know you're feeling a bit better! You were missed.  I'm glad you've found some mental peace, and this doctor is doing so well about helping you. Best wishes as you recover!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> You guys! You are so wonderfully supportive! And totally right that we stay for that support and community.  It’s exceptionally hard to realise that a part of your life was something so wrong and that someone picked and slowly and deliberately did that to you. The 90s were a different time before “Me too”  and “Coercive control” were a thing. I have multiple reasons to prosecute but chosen to leave the past behind. However, I’m now a huge believer in post traumatic growth and know I have more insight and empathy as a result that helps me on help others on a daily basis. I love that @880 says survivors because that’s true. Nevertheless, I’ve just had to ask my boss (who is fortunately one of my best friends) for permission to be removed from a training course next week as the content is just going to be too triggering. Know your limits!


Terrific that you're advocating for yourself about that training course. Good for you!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> So many years there's velvet around in Holiday season. This holiday, I was obsessed with velvet.


One of these days… when we're going out to the opera again… I REALLY want to think about a velvet bag.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> And back on topic. Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Mini Amberley
> I’m running home later with my running backpack so just need a little bag.
> View attachment 5310383


Thanks for the mod shot! I've seen pix of the Amberley on the Mulberry web site but couldn't get a sense of how it would look on an actual human.
Well, now I know. It looks outstanding!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Ah, I've missed this thread! Hello dear pocket friends!
> 
> I'm not really able to catch up on all the posts, though I fully intend to soon. I just wanted to take a moment and say hello whilst I'm able. I hope this new year has brought light and joy to each of your lives, and that you all remain safe from this horrid virus that refuses to leave us.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: personal update. trigger warning for health concerns, just in case people are sensitive to that
> 
> 
> 
> I had said before that I won't disrupt the thread with my medical updates anymore, but I wanted to say thank you all again for the unparalleled support you have shown me. My journey to a healthier chapter continues.
> 
> After being messed around a bit (you have cancer, no it's an autoimmune disorder, oh wait it is actually cancer and you have 6 years to live, oh no no, you're resilient and you'll live to 70!  )* I finally reached a stage where I said enough.
> I picked a doctor I trusted and told him to just treat me without explaining every step. I consent to everything, let's just try to get me living normally again. That has gone well for me. I only get updates from the doc when there is good news or if I need to sign a consent form. I don't know the details of my condition and don't care to know. Relinquishing control and trusting them to do what is needed has given me _such_ mental peace. I trust that all will be well, and am using this time to learn new things and divert my attention from the stress of ill health. That has been great for me and I can't wait to share more on what I'm learning later.
> *_ I must note that I am not criticizing the doctors at all, just explaining that my whole case has been confusing for them (and me) and, as such, there was a period of utter panic about what treatment I should be on. Each medic along the way has done more for me than I deserve and I am nothing but grateful for them and their patience as we've all tried to figure out why my body does the opposite of what it should._
> Part of what has made this time easier for me is the support I'd received on here leading up to this stage. The endless words of understanding, encouragement and care that this community gifted me with. I hold that dear and am eternally grateful. You've made me a stronger and better human being by the examples you set that I now try to follow. Thank you!
> 
> When I last checked in, many other pocket friends in the 2021 thread were struggling with various (physical and mental) health concerns. I won't tag everyone, but just wanted to say that I think of you all as I am going through my own treatment, and I sincerely hope that you each have the gift of excellent doctors and nurses around you who will treat you with kindness and patience. That has been my biggest blessing on this journey. I hope your family and friends are surrounding and uplifting you, and bringing laughter to each day.
> I hope we all come out on the other side of this stronger than we went in, and I look forward to celebrating each person's full recovery when the day comes.
> 
> 
> Hope to be regularly contributing soon (with bag-related posts rather than life updates)! Until then, wishing you all good health and best of luck with your 2022 bag resolutions!


It's so good to see you back here on the thread, @jblended ! Thank you for the update. I can certainly understand your decision to just put yourself in the hands of a health professional whom you trust, and then not follow all of it step-by-step. 

Check in when you can. Sending you a (gentle) hug.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Snap! Freezing wind here today. Didn’t wear my pink leather jacket. Might take that on holiday if I get to go. I wore the black one so I could add a massive cashmere scarf to keep warm. Mini Alexa was a wonderful bright pop of joy and DD had a great birthday meal!
> View attachment 5310961


Love how the pink stripes in the scarf co-ordinate with the pink boots & (of course!) the pink Alexa. Happy Birthday to your DD!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I made it back in one piece. I did end up working a little bit so that's good ; however, I am now faced with a unique predicament. 

As some of you may know, I thrifted a Louis Vuitton Monogram Pochette back in 2019... with my abusive ex. Lately I've been feeling pretty triggered so seeing it at this point gives me some anxiety. I still love this purse but I don't know if it's doing wonders for my mental health at this point. I also needed to tell somebody - my ex contacted me a few days ago despite every security feature I've set in place. It was... horrible.  I'm proud of the fact that I have thrifted Louis Vuitton but this memory is tied to him. I used it today. I just don't know if I can keep it with me anymore despite loving it... despite having loved him too. There's just so many thoughts circling my mind... It's a lot. Everythings been a lot. I feel like you guys would tell me to sell it as purses can be replaced but mental well-being is critically important.


----------



## 880

SakuraSakura said:


> I made it back in one piece. I did end up working a little bit so that's good ; however, I am now faced with a unique predicament.
> 
> As some of you may know, I thrifted a Louis Vuitton Monogram Pochette back in 2019... with my abusive ex. Lately I've been feeling pretty triggered so seeing it at this point gives me some anxiety. I still love this purse but I don't know if it's doing wonders for my mental health at this point. I also needed to tell somebody - my ex contacted me a few days ago despite every security feature I've set in place. It was... horrible.  I'm proud of the fact that I have thrifted Louis Vuitton but this memory is tied to him. I used it today. I just don't know if I can keep it with me anymore despite loving it... despite having loved him too. There's just so many thoughts circling my mind... It's a lot. Everythings been a lot. I feel like you guys would tell me to sell it as purses can be replaced but mental well-being is critically important.


Is it the purse. Or is it that he contacted you. IMO two different things. Of course you can sell the purse. But. I also thought  that you loved some LV and really regretted letting go (my memory could be faulty though). You are in a great place mentally right now, and you are a survivor, whether or not you decide to let go of an item. i Hope you can keep your ex from contacting you again. Hugs


----------



## SakuraSakura

880 said:


> Is it the purse. Or is it that he contacted you. IMO two different things. Of course you can sell the purse. But. I also thought  that you loved some LV and really regretted letting go (my memory could be faulty though). You are in a great place mentally right now, and you are a survivor, whether or not you decide to let go of an item. i Hope you can keep your ex from contacting you again. Hugs



That is a really good question, 880! I feel like it's a bit of both. If I choose to sell the pochette then that is extra money towards my dreams. I can also keep a picture of the pochette. Yes, I did regret selling several limited edition pieces but I'm just grateful that I owned them to begin with. My head is pretty messy right now so your words are very appreciated. I honestly feel sort of humiliated for being so disoriented.


----------



## 880

SakuraSakura said:


> That is a really good question, 880! I feel like it's a bit of both. If I choose to sell the pochette then that is extra money towards my dreams. I can also keep a picture of the pochette. Yes, I did regret selling several limited edition pieces but I'm just grateful that I owned them to begin with. My head is pretty messy right now so your words are very appreciated. I honestly feel sort of humiliated for being so disoriented.


You cannot control the actions of your ex, but you need to see yourself as we see you Which is that you are strong and admirable for getting yourself out of a sticky situation. No matter what you decide to do with any item, that won’t change who you are inside. If you can want to keep it, perhaps visualize the purse as just an innocent bystander who got out of a sticky situation with you. If not, let it go. Anyone would feel humiliated and disoriented if someone hurtful from the past came up so suddenly. It’s normal And okay to feel that way. It will pass. Hugs

eta: just reread your post re extra money for your dreams  if selling does that, then of course, do that! Whatever you decide will be right for you!


----------



## afroken

SakuraSakura said:


> Luxed | Lafayette 148 New York Cecily Open-Front Velvet Jacket
> 
> 
> Buy Lafayette 148 New York Women's  Cecily Open-Front Velvet Jacket, starting at $501. Similar products also available. Now on SALE!
> 
> 
> 
> www.luxed.app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an open faced velvet blazer! Gorgeous. I feel so regal and commanding in it.
> 
> Thank you for continuing to support the people in this thread with your kind presence. Sometimes that is all that is needed - kindness.


Love this blazer, congrats on scoring such a good deal! Looks so elegant.


whateve said:


> After I posted, I realized that all my premium brands are under the radar. Most people don't recognize Balenciaga or BV. Some of my SLGs are more recognizable as premium brands but since they stay hidden in my bags, I feel comfortable carrying them.


I feel the same way, especially now. Since the pandemic began, I've felt more comfortable wearing either my contemporary bags or indie bags.


Katinahat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That’s so kind. I enjoy wearing dresses to work and am pleased I have the opportunity to dress up still but I wear trouser suits quite often too.
> 
> Thanks so much, I am glad you like them! Yes, there is a Mulberry here and a Kate Spade, Coach, MK and Louis Vuitton. There is also a store with very small concessions for Gucci, Loewe, Chloe, BV etc.
> 
> Mulberry are beautiful bags with varied style and colours and, yes, it’s lovely to see them rather than just buying online. I plan some purchase for ages!
> 
> I often think I am a bit limited and should branch out a bit. I think most of you have more variety. I love the quilting of some Gucci (and Chanel  ) so perhaps I’ll eventually purchase one but the Mulberry styles, their soft but thick leather and even the price point works for me. Luxurious but just affordable. I have 13 mulberry bags and 11 others (after my 3 out). Not a wide range but, as you say, there is still good diversity in my collection.


I love Mulberry but unfortunately their Canadian prices are way too high for me to justify anymore  I bought an Alexa for myself and two Darley's for my mom about 6-7 years ago, and back then they were only half the price of what they are now. Right now, even the preloved pieces cost more than what I had paid in the store back then. I really like the dark green mini Alexa from their current season but have a hard time accepting the price, especially knowing how much (or how little) they costed before. But I think it's not just a Mulberry problem, it seems to be the case with all luxury brands right now. I might visit UK this year and will check out Mulberry there, hopefully it's much cheaper!


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> Ah, I've missed this thread! Hello dear pocket friends!
> 
> I'm not really able to catch up on all the posts, though I fully intend to soon. I just wanted to take a moment and say hello whilst I'm able. I hope this new year has brought light and joy to each of your lives, and that you all remain safe from this horrid virus that refuses to leave us.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: personal update. trigger warning for health concerns, just in case people are sensitive to that
> 
> 
> 
> I had said before that I won't disrupt the thread with my medical updates anymore, but I wanted to say thank you all again for the unparalleled support you have shown me. My journey to a healthier chapter continues.
> 
> After being messed around a bit (you have cancer, no it's an autoimmune disorder, oh wait it is actually cancer and you have 6 years to live, oh no no, you're resilient and you'll live to 70!  )* I finally reached a stage where I said enough.
> I picked a doctor I trusted and told him to just treat me without explaining every step. I consent to everything, let's just try to get me living normally again. That has gone well for me. I only get updates from the doc when there is good news or if I need to sign a consent form. I don't know the details of my condition and don't care to know. Relinquishing control and trusting them to do what is needed has given me _such_ mental peace. I trust that all will be well, and am using this time to learn new things and divert my attention from the stress of ill health. That has been great for me and I can't wait to share more on what I'm learning later.
> *_ I must note that I am not criticizing the doctors at all, just explaining that my whole case has been confusing for them (and me) and, as such, there was a period of utter panic about what treatment I should be on. Each medic along the way has done more for me than I deserve and I am nothing but grateful for them and their patience as we've all tried to figure out why my body does the opposite of what it should._
> Part of what has made this time easier for me is the support I'd received on here leading up to this stage. The endless words of understanding, encouragement and care that this community gifted me with. I hold that dear and am eternally grateful. You've made me a stronger and better human being by the examples you set that I now try to follow. Thank you!
> 
> When I last checked in, many other pocket friends in the 2021 thread were struggling with various (physical and mental) health concerns. I won't tag everyone, but just wanted to say that I think of you all as I am going through my own treatment, and I sincerely hope that you each have the gift of excellent doctors and nurses around you who will treat you with kindness and patience. That has been my biggest blessing on this journey. I hope your family and friends are surrounding and uplifting you, and bringing laughter to each day.
> I hope we all come out on the other side of this stronger than we went in, and I look forward to celebrating each person's full recovery when the day comes.
> 
> 
> Hope to be regularly contributing soon (with bag-related posts rather than life updates)! Until then, wishing you all good health and best of luck with your 2022 bag resolutions!


You're never disrupting the thread, I always look forward to hear about your life and health updates, and am so glad to see you're back I'm glad you have found a doctor that you trust. We all have much to learn from your resilience and compassion.

What new things have you learned? Looking forward to hear about them if you'd like to share


----------



## afroken

880 said:


> Is it the purse. Or is it that he contacted you. IMO two different things. Of course you can sell the purse. But. I also thought  that you loved some LV and really regretted letting go (my memory could be faulty though). You are in a great place mentally right now, and you are a survivor, whether or not you decide to let go of an item. i Hope you can keep your ex from contacting you again. Hugs





880 said:


> You cannot control the actions of your ex, but you need to see yourself as we see you Which is that you are strong and admirable for getting yourself out of a sticky situation. No matter what you decide to do with any item, that won’t change who you are inside. If you can want to keep it, perhaps visualize the purse as just an innocent bystander who got out of a sticky situation with you. If not, let it go. Anyone would feel humiliated and disoriented if someone hurtful from the past came up so suddenly. It’s normal And okay to feel that way. It will pass. Hugs
> 
> eta: just reread your post re extra money for your dreams  if selling does that, then of course, do that! Whatever you decide will be right for you!


Agree with you 100%! 

@SakuraSakura , when I first read your messages, the first thought that came to mind was "sell the purse, it's a reminder from that period". But after reading @880 's responses, I realized that it's more than that. You really love this LV piece, maybe keep it in a box and put it away for a while so you don't see it. And when you feel like using it again, you may be ready to enjoy it again then. No matter what decision you make regarding this LV, it doesn't take away the fact that you're a survivor, you're a strong woman, and you have grown and will continue to grow.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> And back on topic. Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Mini Amberley
> I’m running home later with my running backpack so just need a little bag.
> View attachment 5310383


Lovely outfit, that’s a great looking bag!
Also, great black leather jacket/big scarf combo for going out Friday night!


ElainePG said:


> Challenge: Carry the bag (& wear the H scarf!).
> 
> The bag is a Valentino Vlock shoulder bag… my one & only box leather bag. Mr. PG bought it for me at the Valentino boutique in San Francisco in 2019. It's a fairly small bag, but my intention was to carry it to the opera, the symphony, or to nice restaurants.
> 
> Of course, we all know how THAT turned out! I carried it twice in 2019, and I haven't carried it since.
> 
> So early this morning I paired my Kimonos et Inros scarf with a black turtleneck & black jeans, pulled the bag out of the closet, and wore it to… wait for it… the supermarket.
> 
> View attachment 5310706


Beautiful styling. I remember when you got this bag! It’s gorgeous and pairs so nicely with your scarf. Do I recall you may have carried a cookie to the opera in this bag?  

@jblended great to see you! Wishing you a wonderful 2022, good health and great adventures.

@SakuraSakura, you are strong and resilient. Like @880 mentioned, I hope you can find a way to get your ex to stay away. With respect to the LV, you’ll make the best decision for you and your mental health.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> Wishing you all the best with your recovery and looking forward to you being able to share your bag posts very soon.





JenJBS said:


> Great to see you back with us, and know you're feeling a bit better! You were missed.  I'm glad you've found some mental peace, and this doctor is doing so well about helping you. Best wishes as you recover!





ElainePG said:


> It's so good to see you back here on the thread, @jblended ! Thank you for the update. I can certainly understand your decision to just put yourself in the hands of a health professional whom you trust, and then not follow all of it step-by-step.
> 
> Check in when you can. Sending you a (gentle) hug.





afroken said:


> You're never disrupting the thread, I always look forward to hear about your life and health updates, and am so glad to see you're back I'm glad you have found a doctor that you trust. We all have much to learn from your resilience and compassion.
> 
> What new things have you learned? Looking forward to hear about them if you'd like to share


Thank you all for all the love! I keep saying it but this community is the absolute best. You don't know how much it means to me. Thank you! 
As I'm starting to feel a marked improvement in my health, I'm hoping I'll be on here more often and be able to catch up on the thread and contribute with some bag chat! 

@afroken Thank you for reminding me that I'm not being disruptive. 
Although every pocket friend on here has, at one point or another, been kind enough to say this to me, I always feel that my health updates are a downer. My self-esteem has been terrible in the last couple of years, so I often feel that everything I say and do is incorrect. I'm working on it because I know it must be so annoying to everyone else! 

As for what I'm learning, I'm excited to share but it's too early to do so. I've done only a little bit when my health has permitted, so my progress has been slow. I will say that it centres around all things bags!!!! How's that for a teaser?


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> Thank you all for all the love! I keep saying it but this community is the absolute best. You don't know how much it means to me. Thank you!
> As I'm starting to feel a marked improvement in my health, I'm hoping I'll be on here more often and be able to catch up on the thread and contribute with some bag chat!
> 
> @afroken Thank you for reminding me that I'm not being disruptive.
> Although every pocket friend on here has, at one point or another, been kind enough to say this to me, I always feel that my health updates are a downer. My self-esteem has been terrible in the last couple of years, so I often feel that everything I say and do is incorrect. I'm working on it because I know it must be so annoying to everyone else!
> 
> As for what I'm learning, I'm excited to share but it's too early to do so. I've done only a little bit when my health has permitted, so my progress has been slow. I will say that it centres around all things bags!!!! How's that for a teaser?


You’ve been dealt a tough hand and faced so many difficult battles, it’s completely normal for you to feel fatigued and we are glad you can share with us. Facing so many challenges, it’s normal and valid for any person to feel down and defeated. Please allow yourself to feel whatever you’re feeling, and give yourself all the time you need, you will work your way out when you’re ready. There’s no rush to suddenly feel more upbeat or confident, you will get there. Don’t force yourself to feel like you need to be more positive, that would only make you endure suffering silently***. It’s completely valid for you to feel whatever emotions or state-of-mind that you’re feeling now. Allow yourself to express everything and anything you want here, always happy to hear from you.

***_This is something that I wish all those wellness gurus and society at large would stop preaching.  I read in this forum somewhere that some guru was saying that if we don’t learn a new skill during the pandemic when we are in lockdown, then we are lazy. People are dealing with all kinds of stress and anxiety along during this uncertain time, it’s completely normal to not have the bandwidth/motivation/capacity, amongst all the other complexities going on._

A new hobby or skill related to bags?! Now you got me!  Can’t wait to see what you’ve got up your sleeve.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

I've started working on my closet. Every day I'm trying on 2 or 3 things besides what I'm going to wear. I've already found several things to get rid of.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Ah, I've missed this thread! Hello dear pocket friends!
> 
> I'm not really able to catch up on all the posts, though I fully intend to soon. I just wanted to take a moment and say hello whilst I'm able. I hope this new year has brought light and joy to each of your lives, and that you all remain safe from this horrid virus that refuses to leave us.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: personal update. trigger warning for health concerns, just in case people are sensitive to that
> 
> 
> 
> I had said before that I won't disrupt the thread with my medical updates anymore, but I wanted to say thank you all again for the unparalleled support you have shown me. My journey to a healthier chapter continues.
> 
> After being messed around a bit (you have cancer, no it's an autoimmune disorder, oh wait it is actually cancer and you have 6 years to live, oh no no, you're resilient and you'll live to 70!  )* I finally reached a stage where I said enough.
> I picked a doctor I trusted and told him to just treat me without explaining every step. I consent to everything, let's just try to get me living normally again. That has gone well for me. I only get updates from the doc when there is good news or if I need to sign a consent form. I don't know the details of my condition and don't care to know. Relinquishing control and trusting them to do what is needed has given me _such_ mental peace. I trust that all will be well, and am using this time to learn new things and divert my attention from the stress of ill health. That has been great for me and I can't wait to share more on what I'm learning later.
> *_ I must note that I am not criticizing the doctors at all, just explaining that my whole case has been confusing for them (and me) and, as such, there was a period of utter panic about what treatment I should be on. Each medic along the way has done more for me than I deserve and I am nothing but grateful for them and their patience as we've all tried to figure out why my body does the opposite of what it should._
> Part of what has made this time easier for me is the support I'd received on here leading up to this stage. The endless words of understanding, encouragement and care that this community gifted me with. I hold that dear and am eternally grateful. You've made me a stronger and better human being by the examples you set that I now try to follow. Thank you!
> 
> When I last checked in, many other pocket friends in the 2021 thread were struggling with various (physical and mental) health concerns. I won't tag everyone, but just wanted to say that I think of you all as I am going through my own treatment, and I sincerely hope that you each have the gift of excellent doctors and nurses around you who will treat you with kindness and patience. That has been my biggest blessing on this journey. I hope your family and friends are surrounding and uplifting you, and bringing laughter to each day.
> I hope we all come out on the other side of this stronger than we went in, and I look forward to celebrating each person's full recovery when the day comes.
> 
> 
> Hope to be regularly contributing soon (with bag-related posts rather than life updates)! Until then, wishing you all good health and best of luck with your 2022 bag resolutions!



I’m so happy to see you back here!!  You’ve been missed! Do what you have to do to navigate through a difficult situation. I’ve always found your strength admirable. Take care!



Katinahat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That’s so kind. I enjoy wearing dresses to work and am pleased I have the opportunity to dress up still but I wear trouser suits quite often too.
> 
> Thanks so much, I am glad you like them! Yes, there is a Mulberry here and a Kate Spade, Coach, MK and Louis Vuitton. There is also a store with very small concessions for Gucci, Loewe, Chloe, BV etc.
> 
> Mulberry are beautiful bags with varied style and colours and, yes, it’s lovely to see them rather than just buying online. I plan some purchase for ages!
> 
> I often think I am a bit limited and should branch out a bit. I think most of you have more variety. I love the quilting of some Gucci (and Chanel  ) so perhaps I’ll eventually purchase one but the Mulberry styles, their soft but thick leather and even the price point works for me. Luxurious but just affordable. I have 13 mulberry bags and 11 others (after my 3 out). Not a wide range but, as you say, there is still good diversity in my collection.


I have the same reason for loving  Mulberry - luxurious but still affordable (I talk in relative terms).  Some premier bags are just priced too high and are beyond the price point that works for me.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Depends on the poo   Hoping my Hermes Chocolate bags are not poo
> 
> I can do grey, and I can do brown, I can't do taupe.
> 
> I can do mahogany (red-brown)  any shade of tan  chocolate (dark, semi but not milk) ebony, oak, rust and dark ochre.
> 
> But not milk choc, light or dark taupe, bark or sludge


I only own one taupe bag. If my daughter had not bought it special for me in Florence it would be long gone. I always wait till I have a bit of a tan before I can wear it. I keep waiting for it to get a bit dirty , so I can dye it black. The bag itself is suede and actually quite functional but it looks terrible on me.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks. Sad to hear you had a bad experience too. Definitely a good decision with your jewellery as it’s better not to have it jumping out at you. I had nothing expensive like that but quite a few smaller things. And after being told what not to wear for years I eventually was brave enough to wear those things. I hear you leather jackets, low necklines, skinny jeans and high heeled long boots!
> 
> You are so good at finding these wonderful items. I’d love to see.
> 
> 
> Thanks both. It’s small but, yes, the thick quilting is gorgeous. The new card case is so cute and really made this practical to carry to work and back as more fitted inside as a result. It’s a Mulberry wallet but tiny!  Cunningly packed the bag fitted phone, keys, AirPods, the card case, my meds, face mask, hand gel, tissues.
> 
> And there was still enough room for 3 boxed chocolate muffins for the DDs and me and a cookie for DH.
> View attachment 5309825


I adore that backpack.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> And back on topic. Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Mini Amberley
> I’m running home later with my running backpack so just need a little bag.
> View attachment 5310383


I love all your Mulberry bags.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended so glad to see you back. Can't wait to see what you have up your sleeve.
Sakura - You are stronger than you realize. Just keep focusing on what you want your future to be.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the mod shot! I've seen pix of the Amberley on the Mulberry web site but couldn't get a sense of how it would look on an actual human.
> Well, now I know. It looks outstanding!


Thanks! This is the mini. Back on mini bags I think the small size would have been perfect but this was a gift so I wasn’t complaining! This holds phone, keys, tissues and a small purse/card case but struggles with a lot beyond that.


ElainePG said:


> Love how the pink stripes in the scarf co-ordinate with the pink boots & (of course!) the pink Alexa. Happy Birthday to your DD!


Thanks so much. You know me and pink!


afroken said:


> I love Mulberry but unfortunately their Canadian prices are way too high for me to justify anymore  I bought an Alexa for myself and two Darley's for my mom about 6-7 years ago, and back then they were only half the price of what they are now. Right now, even the preloved pieces cost more than what I had paid in the store back then. I really like the dark green mini Alexa from their current season but have a hard time accepting the price, especially knowing how much (or how little) they costed before. But I think it's not just a Mulberry problem, it seems to be the case with all luxury brands right now. I might visit UK this year and will check out Mulberry there, hopefully it's much cheaper!


I understand and know a lot of people feel that way. People talk about massive price rises. Tax off for you here perhaps? I don’t mind so much as I didn’t buy pre the rise so have nothing to compare with current. I also find the other bags I might consider are from brands that are even more expensive, double and beyond, so in the grand scheme of things Mulberry is better for me. I hope your visit is successful and you get what you want in the dark green. Might you be near any of the outlet stores. I’m not which is probably a good thing! It would be dangerous. 



More bags said:


> Lovely outfit, that’s a great looking bag!
> Also, great black leather jacket/big scarf combo for going out Friday night!


Thanks. It was so good to be out socially!

@dcooney4 I’m delighted that you are such a Mulberry fan too and that the brand works for you. They give me great pleasure and it’s so lovely to enhance my hobby by sharing with TPF friends. I realised I miss counted and have 12 Mulberry not 13. Does that mean I can buy one more? 

@SakuraSakura , how awful your ex re-emerged. That used to happen to me to. Be strong and I hope he’ll go away for good but seek help if you need it. Your LV is gorgeous and so amazing you got it thrifted. As others have suggested perhaps put it away somewhere until you are ready to make the decision. Or get the cash if you need it now. You’ll know what’s best. You are an amazing woman.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I only own one taupe bag. If my daughter had not bought it special for me in Florence it would be long gone. I always wait till I have a bit of a tan before I can wear it. I keep waiting for it to get a bit dirty , so I can dye it black. The bag itself is suede and actually quite functional but it looks terrible on me.



That's interesting and I can totally understand. It's great that it's suede though because they are usually the easiest to dye. 

My colours are mostly warm/light or True Spring or whatever, depending on which colour theory people use. Some of these theories are helpful but much of it is hocus.  Taupe, mushroom and stone are supposed to be neutrals in that range OMG,   They look awful, as does a rich cream, pale yellow and some golds (also supposed to look good). I think it's because I have clearly peach undertones and not typical 'golden'.

All these colour theories revolve around colour not skin - although the same theories apply hocus to when their colour theory does not work in practice.  Blue is a 'cool' colour and yellow is 'warm' just look at filters and gels over pictures.  But in what universe is red 'neutral'? Red in nature  is danger, poison, threat, heat - that's why we put it on our hot taps (and not yellow). Pink is not a 'cool' colour, pink is a lighter version of red, a tint of white and red. All skin is warm. No culture, no people, no shade (on Earth) of humans have blue skin. 

Humans either have a detectable yellow skin or they don't. People with clearly golden undertones have a strong yellow 'filter' in their skin which makes blue veins look green, the pink of their cheeks look tan/coral/peach (because blushing brings blood to our faces and blood is red). People who are called 'cool' with so-called pink undertones are not cool, they are without that yellow filter. You can see the pink or red or purple underneath because their skin is without the golden filter. People with peach undertones like mine have some yellow in their skin and hence the effect is somewhere in-between strong-yellow and no-yellow. In a way peach is a neutral. People who are so-called 'neutral' by theorists usually just have skin that doesn't show anything underneath and all you can see is skin. People who have had to live with words like 'sallow' or 'olive' are just people who don't show anything underneath, but we detect a golden or a slight golden tint in their skin - that's often why they'll need bronzers and/or blush to make them look more awake - literally put colour in their cheeks and can use any shade of blush(er). 

I've met a lot of colourists, make-up artists, stylists etc and they never categorise people that way, it's totally individual. Taupe is one of my shadow colours.  Grey-purple also doesn't suit me, if I look at a high-mag mirror the 'purple' under my eyes, there is a series of little red and blue dots that join-up, mix with the taupe, and create a draining grey-purple. Wearing oppositional colours can also draw attention the same colours, so some soft yellows (opposite of purple on the colour wheel) say on a scarf can make my purple circles look worse too. That's why a stronger blue on a scarf can be great for me, because it ups the contrast and accentuates the 'healthier' colours of peachy tones. 

Our shadow colours are the natural colours on our faces that are fine in the right places (under cheekbones, add contour our eyes etc) but show in the 'wrong' places when we are tired or ill. You can have any shadow colour from the lightest beige to almost black, browns, purples, blues, rust-red, or greens. None of us should be wearing our shadow colours near our faces if we want to look our best (healthy). Wearing those colours can immediately accentuate any of that colour in the face. No toupees, dusky purples or pinks for me either.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> This is stunning. I keep looking at LV and wondering which style might work for me! This is cute. Did the strap, charm and chain come with it or did you add them? Gorgeous styling!



Thanks! I added the keychain charm (the little flower) but the rest is part of the bag. It makes for a ‘complex’ bag - there are a lot of different things jingling and bouncing around - but for some reason all that works for me with this one.

@papertiger that was a fascinating read! I’d never heard skin tones broken down that way before, really interesting. I am very pale and think of my skin as pinkish but don’t know what my shadow colors would be. Hopefully not taupe lol because I love taupe! Also agree 100% that red is not a neutral.


----------



## dcooney4

I seem to have no self control this month when it comes to bags. Being trapped in the house to much is not good for me.


----------



## Katinahat

@Jereni the LV is so gorgeous. I must look it up. Lovely keychain you added. 

@papertiger this is so informative! I didn’t think so much about colours. The shadow colours to avoid near the face is so helpful. I’m definitely pink undertones so no yellow filter. Thank you! 

@dcooney4 why do you say no control. Do you need to share something?


----------



## Katinahat

Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Tessie Hobo in oxblood.

Here at home pre trip to the hairdresser and into town for a browse - focusing on that self care!



Only carried 6 times last year and deserves better. Brilliant causal day out / shopping bag as it carries lots of purchases and sits comfortably on the shoulder. The wonderful thick leather needs a clean and a treatment to shine more (which I still haven’t got round to doing).


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> @Jereni the LV is so gorgeous. I must look it up. Lovely keychain you added.
> 
> @papertiger this is so informative! I didn’t think so much about colours. The shadow colours to avoid near the face is so helpful. I’m definitely pink undertones so no yellow filter. Thank you!
> 
> @dcooney4 why do you say no control. Do you need to share something?


Lol just ordered a new sporty nylon bag from Mz Wallace called the Medium Apex Crossbody.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I seem to have no self control this month when it comes to bags. Being trapped in the house to much is not good for me.



Are you browsing too much?

Seasonal sales are quite a temptation ATM. That's how they get most people. 

For me, that's why it's better not to pretend to myself I'm not going to buy anything at all and why this thread makes sense - no total bans. If I know I want something and work my way towards it financially I can resist other temptations.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Tessie Hobo in oxblood.
> 
> Here at home pre trip to the hairdresser and into town for a browse - focusing on that self care!
> View attachment 5311448
> 
> 
> Only carried 6 times last year and deserves better. Brilliant causal day out / shopping bag as it carries lots of purchases and sits comfortably on the shoulder. The wonderful thick leather needs a clean and a treatment to shine more (which I still haven’t got round to doing).



That is Mulberry at its best. 

Delicious colour, yummy leather and no frills.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Are you browsing too much?
> 
> Seasonal sales are quite a temptation ATM. That's how they get most people.
> 
> For me, that's why it's better not to pretend to myself I'm not going to buy anything at all and why this thread makes sense - no total bans. If I know I want something and work my way towards it financially I can resist other temptations.


I had a coupon code for 40 dollars. Held on to it most of the month but then they dropped a fun casual bag. I held off yesterday than at an ungodly hour when I couldn’t sleep I bought it. Financially it was fine.  I also sold a few this month.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Thanks! I added the keychain charm (the little flower) but the rest is part of the bag. It makes for a ‘complex’ bag - there are a lot of different things jingling and bouncing around - but for some reason all that works for me with this one.
> 
> @papertiger that was a fascinating read! I’d never heard skin tones broken down that way before, really interesting. I am very pale and think of my skin as pinkish but don’t know what my shadow colors would be. Hopefully not taupe lol because I love taupe! Also agree 100% that red is not a neutral.



There is a shade of_ every_ colour for everyone. 

If I want a flattering colour in the grey family there are plenty for me. Soon as it leans grey-brown rather than brown-grey it's the wrong grey (and the wrong brown). 
Therefore, in the language of Hermes, I know I can't do Hermes' Etoupe (mid-mud-grey-brown) or Gris T (light pink-grey-beige). Can do Mouette (mid, flat, cool grey) but would prefer Etain (warm brown-grey). Any neutral, especially melange type of grey is also good from light to charcoal. 

To find your shadow colour, look at your makeup and find an exact match for your 'transition shade'. As I say, good for contouring where you want shadow. Not good where shadows that pull you down. 

I was so close to buying an Etoupe GP 36 (Quadridge lining) in 2016, I even ordered it. It looked sooooo good on everyone else. I think because of the flash of orange in the interior, it wouldn't have been terrible, loved the white stitching too, but , trying the Etoupe version against the black (same lining) the orange (same lining) and the Bambou (green in the lining) it was clear the Etoupe was the least 'me'.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I had a coupon code for 40 dollars. Held on to it most of the month but then they dropped a fun casual bag. I held off yesterday than at an ungodly hour when I couldn’t sleep I bought it. Financially it was fine.  I also sold a few this month.



Congrats on the outs. 

That's not so bad. I'm _using_ more of those kind of bags atm, I'm sure we nearly all are. It will be good to see it when it arrives.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Lol just ordered a new sporty nylon bag from Mz Wallace called the Medium Apex Crossbody.


Sounds like a very useful bag as @papertiger says. My nylon KS bags get really good use. Also sounds like it was planned not a whim so all good. I agree at total ban is too much but stopping to think is not. Looking forward to seeing. 


papertiger said:


> That is Mulberry at its best.
> 
> Delicious colour, yummy leather and no frills.


Thank you so much @papertiger. You are very right in your observations. It is this that exactly matches my everyday wants. High quality and a pleasure to carry but not flashy to draw unwanted attention.


----------



## Katinahat

Just browsing round the shops today as something enjoyable just for me after having my hair done. Popped into LV having seen gorgeous examples on this thread. Good thing im out of cash so I left empty handed. Plus perhaps still too much of a leather fan at heart!

But my quest for a white or cream bag with silver hardware might be over in looking at Gucci:


This was love at first sight but there are four problems:
1. The price was okay if I save up but I definitely can’t afford it for a good while having just got my Alexa.
2. I like the other colours way too much too so was distracted, especially by the black.
3. I might not use the white enough to justify the price point.
4. This one was even more lovely but costs even more.



To stay on track with the thread I won’t be buying either but it’s lovely to look,  dream and distract myself for a while.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Just browsing round the shops today as something enjoyable just for me after having my hair done. Popped into LV having seen gorgeous examples on this thread. Good thing im out of cash so I left empty handed. Plus perhaps still too much of a leather fan at heart!
> 
> But my quest for a white or cream bag with silver hardware might be over in looking at Gucci:
> View attachment 5311689
> 
> This was love at first sight but there are four problems:
> 1. The price was okay if I save up but I definitely can’t afford it for a good while having just got my Alexa.
> 2. I like the other colours way too much too so was distracted, especially by the black.
> 3. I might not use the white enough to justify the price point.
> 4. This one was even more lovely but costs even more.
> View attachment 5311708
> 
> 
> To stay on track with the thread I won’t be buying either but it’s lovely to look,  dream and distract myself for a while.



Gucci's white bags are gorgeous, this could easily be worn all year round, and I like the Marmont so much better with shw. 

on 4) I actually prefer the camera bag without the flap.


----------



## SakuraSakura

In my day off I ended up going to the local antique mall. Guess I did end up working. $45.00 can get you far.


Katinahat said:


> Just browsing round the shops today as something enjoyable just for me after having my hair done. Popped into LV having seen gorgeous examples on this thread. Good thing im out of cash so I left empty handed. Plus perhaps still too much of a leather fan at heart!
> 
> But my quest for a white or cream bag with silver hardware might be over in looking at Gucci:
> View attachment 5311689
> 
> This was love at first sight but there are four problems:
> 1. The price was okay if I save up but I definitely can’t afford it for a good while having just got my Alexa.
> 2. I like the other colours way too much too so was distracted, especially by the black.
> 3. I might not use the white enough to justify the price point.
> 4. This one was even more lovely but costs even more.
> View attachment 5311708
> 
> 
> To stay on track with the thread I won’t be buying either but it’s lovely to look,  dream and distract myself for a while.



It is lovely to take a look at beautiful things. I always feel better afterwards especially looking at gorgeous things. I took my Burberry sunglasses in for tightening so now they fit much better. If white isn't something you gravitate towards then I'd suggest going for something similar like a cream or off-white.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I've started working on my closet. Every day I'm trying on 2 or 3 things besides what I'm going to wear. I've already found several things to get rid of.


What a great idea!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> Ah, I've missed this thread! Hello dear pocket friends!
> 
> I'm not really able to catch up on all the posts, though I fully intend to soon. I just wanted to take a moment and say hello whilst I'm able. I hope this new year has brought light and joy to each of your lives, and that you all remain safe from this horrid virus that refuses to leave us.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: personal update. trigger warning for health concerns, just in case people are sensitive to that
> 
> 
> 
> I had said before that I won't disrupt the thread with my medical updates anymore, but I wanted to say thank you all again for the unparalleled support you have shown me. My journey to a healthier chapter continues.
> 
> After being messed around a bit (you have cancer, no it's an autoimmune disorder, oh wait it is actually cancer and you have 6 years to live, oh no no, you're resilient and you'll live to 70!  )* I finally reached a stage where I said enough.
> I picked a doctor I trusted and told him to just treat me without explaining every step. I consent to everything, let's just try to get me living normally again. That has gone well for me. I only get updates from the doc when there is good news or if I need to sign a consent form. I don't know the details of my condition and don't care to know. Relinquishing control and trusting them to do what is needed has given me _such_ mental peace. I trust that all will be well, and am using this time to learn new things and divert my attention from the stress of ill health. That has been great for me and I can't wait to share more on what I'm learning later.
> *_ I must note that I am not criticizing the doctors at all, just explaining that my whole case has been confusing for them (and me) and, as such, there was a period of utter panic about what treatment I should be on. Each medic along the way has done more for me than I deserve and I am nothing but grateful for them and their patience as we've all tried to figure out why my body does the opposite of what it should._
> Part of what has made this time easier for me is the support I'd received on here leading up to this stage. The endless words of understanding, encouragement and care that this community gifted me with. I hold that dear and am eternally grateful. You've made me a stronger and better human being by the examples you set that I now try to follow. Thank you!
> 
> When I last checked in, many other pocket friends in the 2021 thread were struggling with various (physical and mental) health concerns. I won't tag everyone, but just wanted to say that I think of you all as I am going through my own treatment, and I sincerely hope that you each have the gift of excellent doctors and nurses around you who will treat you with kindness and patience. That has been my biggest blessing on this journey. I hope your family and friends are surrounding and uplifting you, and bringing laughter to each day.
> I hope we all come out on the other side of this stronger than we went in, and I look forward to celebrating each person's full recovery when the day comes.
> 
> 
> Hope to be regularly contributing soon (with bag-related posts rather than life updates)! Until then, wishing you all good health and best of luck with your 2022 bag resolutions!


So nice to see you posting here @jblended, and thank you for the update.  I think your plan to find a doctor you trust, and then follow the guidelines without needing explanations at every step of the way is such a wise move.  As you say, it has given you the mental peace to not worry about every medical detail and just focus on getting better.  
Glad to hear you are feeling better, and looking forward to more of your posts.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> That's interesting and I can totally understand. It's great that it's suede though because they are usually the easiest to dye.
> 
> My colours are mostly warm/light or True Spring or whatever, depending on which colour theory people use. Some of these theories are helpful but much of it is hocus.  Taupe, mushroom and stone are supposed to be neutrals in that range OMG,   They look awful, as does a rich cream, pale yellow and some golds (also supposed to look good). I think it's because I have clearly peach undertones and not typical 'golden'.
> 
> All these colour theories revolve around colour not skin - although the same theories apply hocus to when their colour theory does not work in practice.  Blue is a 'cool' colour and yellow is 'warm' just look at filters and gels over pictures.  But in what universe is red 'neutral'? Red in nature  is danger, poison, threat, heat - that's why we put it on our hot taps (and not yellow). Pink is not a 'cool' colour, pink is a lighter version of red, a tint of white and red. All skin is warm. No culture, no people, no shade (on Earth) of humans have blue skin.
> 
> Humans either have a detectable yellow skin or they don't. People with clearly golden undertones have a strong yellow 'filter' in their skin which makes blue veins look green, the pink of their cheeks look tan/coral/peach (because blushing brings blood to our faces and blood is red). People who are called 'cool' with so-called pink undertones are not cool, they are without that yellow filter. You can see the pink or red or purple underneath because their skin is without the golden filter. People with peach undertones like mine have some yellow in their skin and hence the effect is somewhere in-between strong-yellow and no-yellow. In a way peach is a neutral. People who are so-called 'neutral' by theorists usually just have skin that doesn't show anything underneath and all you can see is skin. People who have had to live with words like 'sallow' or 'olive' are just people who don't show anything underneath, but we detect a golden or a slight golden tint in their skin - that's often why they'll need bronzers and/or blush to make them look more awake - literally put colour in their cheeks and can use any shade of blush(er).
> 
> I've met a lot of colourists, make-up artists, stylists etc and they never categorise people that way, it's totally individual. Taupe is one of my shadow colours.  Grey-purple also doesn't suit me, if I look at a high-mag mirror the 'purple' under my eyes, there is a series of little red and blue dots that join-up, mix with the taupe, and create a draining grey-purple. Wearing oppositional colours can also draw attention the same colours, so some soft yellows (opposite of purple on the colour wheel) say on a scarf can make my purple circles look worse too. That's why a stronger blue on a scarf can be great for me, because it ups the contrast and accentuates the 'healthier' colours of peachy tones.
> 
> Our shadow colours are the natural colours on our faces that are fine in the right places (under cheekbones, add contour our eyes etc) but show in the 'wrong' places when we are tired or ill. You can have any shadow colour from the lightest beige to almost black, browns, purples, blues, rust-red, or greens. None of us should be wearing our shadow colours near our faces if we want to look our best (healthy). Wearing those colours can immediately accentuate any of that colour in the face. No toupees, dusky purples or pinks for me either.


Wow. Can you come visit and go through my scarf collection?

We can go for a lovely beach walk afterwards, and then I'll make you a great fish dinner. Mr. PG will open up a nice bottle of wine to go with…


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I seem to have no self control this month when it comes to bags. Being trapped in the house to much is not good for me.


I've been stress shopping too, but only one bag. Mostly (fortunately!) it's been consumables: a candle, some soap, interesting cooking ingredients (pomegranate molasses, anyone?), even eye shadow, which is totally stupid since I'm not going anywhere.

I definitely hear you about being trapped in the house. And there's a big fire down the coast from us, so the air isn't good, so my bay walks aren't even a possibility. Ugh.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Tessie Hobo in oxblood.
> 
> Here at home pre trip to the hairdresser and into town for a browse - focusing on that self care!
> View attachment 5311448
> 
> 
> Only carried 6 times last year and deserves better. Brilliant causal day out / shopping bag as it carries lots of purchases and sits comfortably on the shoulder. The wonderful thick leather needs a clean and a treatment to shine more (which I still haven’t got round to doing).


I love, love, LOVE the look of this thick chewy leather! This is an older Mulberry bag, yes? I've heard of it, but I've never seen a photo.  The "slouch" is exactly right.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Just browsing round the shops today as something enjoyable just for me after having my hair done. Popped into LV having seen gorgeous examples on this thread. Good thing im out of cash so I left empty handed. Plus perhaps still too much of a leather fan at heart!
> 
> But my quest for a white or cream bag with silver hardware might be over in looking at Gucci:
> View attachment 5311689
> 
> This was love at first sight but there are four problems:
> 1. The price was okay if I save up but I definitely can’t afford it for a good while having just got my Alexa.
> 2. I like the other colours way too much too so was distracted, especially by the black.
> 3. I might not use the white enough to justify the price point.
> 4. This one was even more lovely but costs even more.
> View attachment 5311708
> 
> 
> To stay on track with the thread I won’t be buying either but it’s lovely to look,  dream and distract myself for a while.


Good for you, for staying true to your budget.

But, wow, I adore the silver hardware against the cream leather.


----------



## ElainePG

January Stats:

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 5 (Sold 3, donated 2). This was one more than my goal for the entire year, and I’ve already reached it! Yay me! (It also means I'm covered for the Forest Green mini crossbody bag I plan to buy from Go Forth Goods on February 1. Hah.)

SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 1

Bags carried this month: 12
Scarves worn this month: 14


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> Are you browsing too much?
> 
> Seasonal sales are quite a temptation ATM. That's how they get most people.
> 
> For me, that's why it's better not to pretend to myself I'm not going to buy anything at all and why this thread makes sense - no total bans. If I know I want something and work my way towards it financially I can resist other temptations.


This! I’ve accepted that with the seasonal sales & pop backs, I will buy stuff in January.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## afroken

@Katinahat Another vote for the Marmont camera bag over the flap bag! The SHW on white is really nice.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I've been stress shopping too, but only one bag. Mostly (fortunately!) it's been consumables: a candle, some soap, interesting cooking ingredients (pomegranate molasses, anyone?), even eye shadow, which is totally stupid since I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> I definitely hear you about being trapped in the house. And there's a big fire down the coast from us, so the air isn't good, so my bay walks aren't even a possibility. Ugh.


I am so sorry to hear that. Is your home in any danger from the fire. It sounds scary.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Gucci's white bags are gorgeous, this could easily be worn all year round, and I like the Marmont so much better with shw.
> 
> on 4) I actually prefer the camera bag without the flap.





SakuraSakura said:


> In my day off I ended up going to the local antique mall. Guess I did end up working. $45.00 can get you far.
> 
> 
> It is lovely to take a look at beautiful things. I always feel better afterwards especially looking at gorgeous things. I took my Burberry sunglasses in for tightening so now they fit much better. If white isn't something you gravitate towards then I'd suggest going for something similar like a cream or off-white.





ElainePG said:


> Good for you, for staying true to your budget.
> 
> But, wow, I adore the silver hardware against the cream leather.





afroken said:


> @Katinahat Another vote for the Marmont camera bag over the flap bag! The SHW on white is really nice.


Thanks for all your votes and tips. I can’t stop thinking about this bag but it’s a welcome distraction from any less pleasant ruminations that linger. I’ve had a good look online and I agree the camera bag is nicer than the flap and the white is beautiful. I had a white top handle Radley bag which I gave to my mother recently. The freshness worked really well with lots of clothing choices but it just wasn’t my style anymore. I’ve just given a cream quilted dkny with GHW to DD as that combination didn’t work for me. I adore the black with GHW but white with SHW is a gap I’d planned to fill. I really like the Gucci quilted leather and I’d be branching out with another great brand.  

I’ll just have to start saving up again plus it’s my birthday is in a few months. It means I’ll have time to consider if really want to make a purchase rather than rushing in. Restraint, however, is v hard!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Wow. Can you come visit and go through my scarf collection?
> 
> We can go for a lovely beach walk afterwards, and then I'll make you a great fish dinner. Mr. PG will open up a nice bottle of wine to go with…


Sounds lovely. Can I come too! 


ElainePG said:


> I've been stress shopping too, but only one bag. Mostly (fortunately!) it's been consumables: a candle, some soap, interesting cooking ingredients (pomegranate molasses, anyone?), even eye shadow, which is totally stupid since I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> I definitely hear you about being trapped in the house. And there's a big fire down the coast from us, so the air isn't good, so my bay walks aren't even a possibility. Ugh.


Stress shopping is such a thing. So sorry you feel stuck in the house and the fire is making things even worse! Not pleasant. I now realise I’m actually lucky going to work everyday even if I’m still praying not to catch Covid before my holiday! 


ElainePG said:


> I love, love, LOVE the look of this thick chewy leather! This is an older Mulberry bag, yes? I've heard of it, but I've never seen a photo.  The "slouch" is exactly right.


It’s actually not that old but definitely reminiscent of that original leather. I got it from the outlet in 2018 but I think it was about a 2015/16 design. The slouch is perfect. 


ElainePG said:


> January Stats:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 5 (Sold 3, donated 2). This was one more than my goal for the entire year, and I’ve already reached it! Yay me! (It also means I'm covered for the Forest Green mini crossbody bag I plan to buy from Go Forth Goods on February 1. Hah.)
> 
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> Bags carried this month: 12
> Scarves worn this month: 14


Congratulations on brilliant stats!


----------



## afroken

I have a question that I’d like to get your opinion and thoughts on  My birthday is coming up in March, and I’m planning my birthday gift to myself. As I had mentioned earlier in the thread, I wanted to get the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in viola (thanks to @JenJBS for bringing this up, now I can’t get it out of my mind  ). However, I’ve gained a bit of weight during the pandemic and as a result, my winter jackets are now a little tight (still wearable, but a bit constricting). @880 had suggested that I look into a cheaper coat if I intend on losing the weight, however while I intend on going back to my old weight, I also want a coat that’s a little looser. I found a very nice winter jacket but the price is the same as the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch. So my dilemma is, should I get the clutch for my birthday gift, or get the new jacket? My reasons for each are listed below, would love to hear any words of wisdom to help me make the decision 

Reasons for getting the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch:

Purple is one of my favourite colours, and this shade of purple is my favourite
Despite being a clutch, it’s very easy to use (holds a lot and the size makes it easy to be tucked under arm)
I have winter jackets already so it’s not as if I’ll be out of a jacket, although they are a little tight now

Reasons for getting the new jacket:

Winters at where I live last 5 months each year, so I’ll be wearing the jacket a lot
Although I do have jackets, they are a little tight and I would like to have something that’s a little looser and can layer underneath
I have more than enough bags already and getting a new one won’t change my life in anyway

Picture of the MG clutch below:



Picture of the jacket, Moose Knuckles Stirling parka (50% off):


----------



## SakuraSakura

afroken said:


> I have a question that I’d like to get your opinion and thoughts on  My birthday is coming up in March, and I’m planning my birthday gift to myself. As I had mentioned earlier in the thread, I wanted to get the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in viola (thanks to @JenJBS for bringing this up, now I can’t get it out of my mind  ). However, I’ve gained a bit of weight during the pandemic and as a result, my winter jackets are now a little tight (still wearable, but a bit constricting). @880 had suggested that I look into a cheaper coat if I intend on losing the weight, however while I intend on going back to my old weight, I also want a coat that’s a little looser. I found a very nice winter jacket but the price is the same as the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch. So my dilemma is, should I get the clutch for my birthday gift, or get the new jacket? My reasons for each are listed below, would love to hear any words of wisdom to help me make the decision
> 
> Reasons for getting the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch:
> 
> Purple is one of my favourite colours, and this shade of purple is my favourite
> Despite being a clutch, it’s very easy to use (holds a lot and the size makes it easy to be tucked under arm)
> I have winter jackets already so it’s not as if I’ll be out of a jacket, although they are a little tight now
> 
> Reasons for getting the new jacket:
> 
> Winters at where I live last 5 months each year, so I’ll be wearing the jacket a lot
> Although I do have jackets, they are a little tight and I would like to have something that’s a little looser and can layer underneath
> I have more than enough bags already and getting a new one won’t change my life in anyway
> 
> Picture of the MG clutch below:
> View attachment 5311974





My heart says get the Mansur Gavriel especially since it's a birthday gift. If your coats aren't fitting you well then I suggest trying a consignment store to find something nice yet cheaper.


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> I have a question that I’d like to get your opinion and thoughts on  My birthday is coming up in March, and I’m planning my birthday gift to myself. As I had mentioned earlier in the thread, I wanted to get the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in viola (thanks to @JenJBS for bringing this up, now I can’t get it out of my mind  ). However, I’ve gained a bit of weight during the pandemic and as a result, my winter jackets are now a little tight (still wearable, but a bit constricting). @880 had suggested that I look into a cheaper coat if I intend on losing the weight, however while I intend on going back to my old weight, I also want a coat that’s a little looser. I found a very nice winter jacket but the price is the same as the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch. So my dilemma is, should I get the clutch for my birthday gift, or get the new jacket? My reasons for each are listed below, would love to hear any words of wisdom to help me make the decision
> 
> Reasons for getting the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch:
> 
> Purple is one of my favourite colours, and this shade of purple is my favourite
> Despite being a clutch, it’s very easy to use (holds a lot and the size makes it easy to be tucked under arm)
> I have winter jackets already so it’s not as if I’ll be out of a jacket, although they are a little tight now
> 
> Reasons for getting the new jacket:
> 
> Winters at where I live last 5 months each year, so I’ll be wearing the jacket a lot
> Although I do have jackets, they are a little tight and I would like to have something that’s a little looser and can layer underneath
> I have more than enough bags already and getting a new one won’t change my life in anyway
> 
> Picture of the MG clutch below:
> View attachment 5311974
> 
> 
> Picture of the jacket, Moose Knuckles Stirling parka (50% off):
> View attachment 5311977



They are both lovely and I can see your dilemma. I will keep to the spirit of the thread and vote for the jacket as opposed to the bag, but of course you can’t go wrong with either!


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> I have a question that I’d like to get your opinion and thoughts on  My birthday is coming up in March, and I’m planning my birthday gift to myself. As I had mentioned earlier in the thread, I wanted to get the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in viola (thanks to @JenJBS for bringing this up, now I can’t get it out of my mind  ). However, I’ve gained a bit of weight during the pandemic and as a result, my winter jackets are now a little tight (still wearable, but a bit constricting). @880 had suggested that I look into a cheaper coat if I intend on losing the weight, however while I intend on going back to my old weight, I also want a coat that’s a little looser. I found a very nice winter jacket but the price is the same as the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch. So my dilemma is, should I get the clutch for my birthday gift, or get the new jacket? My reasons for each are listed below, would love to hear any words of wisdom to help me make the decision
> 
> Reasons for getting the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch:
> 
> Purple is one of my favourite colours, and this shade of purple is my favourite
> Despite being a clutch, it’s very easy to use (holds a lot and the size makes it easy to be tucked under arm)
> I have winter jackets already so it’s not as if I’ll be out of a jacket, although they are a little tight now
> 
> Reasons for getting the new jacket:
> 
> Winters at where I live last 5 months each year, so I’ll be wearing the jacket a lot
> Although I do have jackets, they are a little tight and I would like to have something that’s a little looser and can layer underneath
> I have more than enough bags already and getting a new one won’t change my life in anyway
> 
> Picture of the MG clutch below:
> View attachment 5311974
> 
> 
> Picture of the jacket, Moose Knuckles Stirling parka (50% off):
> View attachment 5311977


This is a difficult one. Both the coat and the bag are wonderful. I really love the coat. Those Pom poms! Is it a size that would still work if you lose a little weight? But the bag is stunning too. I guess you’d wear the coat every day for months and the bag probably less if that helps?


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all your votes and tips. I can’t stop thinking about this bag but it’s a welcome distraction from any less pleasant ruminations that linger. I’ve had a good look online and I agree the camera bag is nicer than the flap and the white is beautiful. I had a white top handle Radley bag which I gave to my mother recently. The freshness worked really well with lots of clothing choices but it just wasn’t my style anymore. I’ve just given a cream quilted dkny with GHW to DD as that combination didn’t work for me. I adore the black with GHW but white with SHW is a gap I’d planned to fill. I really like the Gucci quilted leather and I’d be branching out with another great brand.
> 
> I’ll just have to start saving up again plus it’s my birthday is in a few months. It means I’ll have time to consider if really want to make a purchase rather than rushing in. Restraint, however, is v hard!


Slow and steady wins the race. You can always change your mind while saving but when you have it saved you can buy it guilt free and if not you have a wallet full of money.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. Is your home in any danger from the fire. It sounds scary.


No, we aren't in any danger at all. The fire is about 25 miles south of us, with no chance of spreading up here. But it's affecting the air quality along different sections of the coast. It's strange; in some areas that are closer to the fire, the air is perfectly fine. Then in other areas that are farther away (like us) the AQI is high. I think it depends on the winds?


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> My heart says get the Mansur Gavriel especially since it's a birthday gift. If your coats aren't fitting you well then I suggest trying a consignment store to find something nice yet cheaper.


A consignment shop for the jacket is a great idea!


----------



## 880

afroken said:


> I have a question that I’d like to get your opinion and thoughts on  My birthday is coming up in March, and I’m planning my birthday gift to myself. As I had mentioned earlier in the thread, I wanted to get the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in viola (thanks to @JenJBS for bringing this up, now I can’t get it out of my mind  ). However, I’ve gained a bit of weight during the pandemic and as a result, my winter jackets are now a little tight (still wearable, but a bit constricting). @880 had suggested that I look into a cheaper coat if I intend on losing the weight, however while I intend on going back to my old weight, I also want a coat that’s a little looser. I found a very nice winter jacket but the price is the same as the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch. So my dilemma is, should I get the clutch for my birthday gift, or get the new jacket? My reasons for each are listed below, would love to hear any words of wisdom to help me make the decision
> 
> Reasons for getting the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch:
> 
> Purple is one of my favourite colours, and this shade of purple is my favourite
> Despite being a clutch, it’s very easy to use (holds a lot and the size makes it easy to be tucked under arm)
> I have winter jackets already so it’s not as if I’ll be out of a jacket, although they are a little tight now
> 
> Reasons for getting the new jacket:
> 
> Winters at where I live last 5 months each year, so I’ll be wearing the jacket a lot
> Although I do have jackets, they are a little tight and I would like to have something that’s a little looser and can layer underneath
> I have more than enough bags already and getting a new one won’t change my life in anyway
> 
> Picture of the MG clutch below:
> View attachment 5311974
> 
> 
> Picture of the jacket, Moose Knuckles Stirling parka (50% off):
> View attachment 5311977


Get the clutch lol. +1 with @SakuraSakura on getting a _cheap_ consignment shop vintage coat or some such. Or. What I do which is wear hat, gloves, scarf to keep warm. But, I’m not the most practical person  Happy birthday!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Tessie Hobo in oxblood.
> 
> Here at home pre trip to the hairdresser and into town for a browse - focusing on that self care!
> View attachment 5311448
> 
> 
> Only carried 6 times last year and deserves better. Brilliant causal day out / shopping bag as it carries lots of purchases and sits comfortably on the shoulder. The wonderful thick leather needs a clean and a treatment to shine more (which I still haven’t got round to doing).


I'm not into hobo style bags, but I have to say this really caught my eye.  Beautiful, rich leather and color!

@afroken, since I am in a place with long winters, I cannot help but vote for the coat.   But it's a difficult decision, since both are lovely.  The consignment idea is a good one too.

@whateve, sounds like you're making great strides on the closet clearing.  I need to clear out a stack of paperwork this evening, but am not making much headway.  It's more fun to hang out here and talk about purses and fashion!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have continued to stick to my rule of only purchasing cheaper thrift store handbags. I don't know what it is this month but I've been finding bags I have had my eye on for a very long time. This poppy signature duffle was $30.00, new without tags! I was at the local antique mall when I spotted it.  I still cannot believe I snagged it for such a steal.

I'm doing okay right now, friends. I managed to stabilize my mood.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I've been stress shopping too, but only one bag. Mostly (fortunately!) it's been consumables: a candle, some soap, interesting cooking ingredients (pomegranate molasses, anyone?), even eye shadow, which is totally stupid since I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> I definitely hear you about being trapped in the house. And there's a big fire down the coast from us, so the air isn't good, so my bay walks aren't even a possibility. Ugh.


What are you making with pomegranate molasses? I've tried making pomegranate chicken a few times but really wanted something that tasted like the version they made at the Mediterranean restaurant in Berkeley and never found a close recipe.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> No, we aren't in any danger at all. The fire is about 25 miles south of us, with no chance of spreading up here. But it's affecting the air quality along different sections of the coast. It's strange; in some areas that are closer to the fire, the air is perfectly fine. Then in other areas that are farther away (like us) the AQI is high. I think it depends on the winds?


So far we haven't gotten any smoke from this fire. We got a lot of smoke and ash last year from the fires.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I have continued to stick to my rule of only purchasing cheaper thrift store handbags. I don't know what it is this month but I've been finding bags I have had my eye on for a very long time. This poppy signature duffle was $30.00, new without tags! I was at the local antique mall when I spotted it.  I still cannot believe I snagged it for such a steal.
> 
> I'm doing okay right now, friends. I managed to stabilize my mood.
> 
> View attachment 5312132


I used to have the purse charm that matches this purse!


----------



## Jereni

SakuraSakura said:


> I have continued to stick to my rule of only purchasing cheaper thrift store handbags. I don't know what it is this month but I've been finding bags I have had my eye on for a very long time. This poppy signature duffle was $30.00, new without tags! I was at the local antique mall when I spotted it.  I still cannot believe I snagged it for such a steal.
> 
> I'm doing okay right now, friends. I managed to stabilize my mood.
> 
> View attachment 5312132



Nice score on the bag!!! So glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Sparkletastic

DME said:


> That‘s very helpful! Thank you!
> 
> While not petite at almost 5’ 6” (~168 cm according to the conversion tool), I am short-waisted, which throws another wrinkle into buying clothes. At my height, most regular length pants are too short, so I have to buy long length and then they end up several inches too long. I often have the same issue with sleeves. I hear you on the need to tailor! Some US stores have started offering curvy fit pants, which is great for me; no more gap at the waist, which cuts down on some of my tailoring needs. While I know some here immensely dislike the athleisure movement, when you have a hard-to-fit shape like mine, that often works the best. So I spend a lot of time looking for ways to elevate it, such as double-faced wool jackets and dusters. Yes, I know, some of you are cringing as you read this.


I think that some more casual pants can be very successfully “elevated” with the right top. I saw someone with a soft blazer and drawstring loose pants. The way she styled it was superb.  


BowieFan1971 said:


> No, soy is not the only plant protein source (I have eaten saitan and pea protein) but it is a popular one I can’t eat. Animal protein has amino acid chains that are not present in plant proteins, ones we need, and are not replacable. Our bodies were designed to be omnivores…it’s why we have an appendix. Even the most primitive tribes eat both plants and animals. Plus most plant based protein products are very highly processed foods, which I choose not to eat.
> 
> And if you remember, I buy almost exclusively preloved items, including bags, shoes and clothing. In the last three years, i have bought only a small handfull of new items, period, and of them, none were bags and only two were leather shoes. So the animals will n my bags and most of my shoes were already long dead…I saved them from going to the trash dump. I don’t have any exotics, new or used, nor will I. I have no need of fur since it is never cold enough here. I eat sustainably caught fish and grass fed/free range meat in limited quantities. I don’t think I am ideologically inconsistent…if you kill an animal, use it! Use it all! I come from a family of deer hunters (which I could never personally do) who would never take a rack of antlers and leave the rest. If you take a life, have the respect to use the animal.
> 
> I am sure the calves used for the certain leathers you mentioned don’t get wasted since they are of a species we consume for food. If I found out a leather came from an unborn animal I would not buy it either.
> 
> And the production of plastics used for “vegan” leather are not particularly great for the environment, which is its own ethical consideration.
> 
> Ethics are not either/or, all or nothing. You can choose where to draw the line. A person does not have to be totally vegan or a free-for-all to be ethically sound. I obviously draw mine in a different place than you do, but because I do, and it is not all or nothing, does not make me wrong nor is it a reason to be critical…or even mildly insulting. I did not insult you or imply you were “wrong”…hold the views you want. I wasn’t attaching a “moral high ground.” I simply gave my opinion about killing animals exclusively for their pelt. And I still feel it is barbaric and unnecessary, especially given that you  can easily get preloved or quite convincing “fake fur” these days.


You took offense to my comment based on some conclusion you came to that wasn’t there. My comments weren’t about you, hon - or any purchase / eating behavior you have.

I thought we were having a pleasant adult conversation about the ethical issues around fur and leather. I pointed out fact that can and should be considered.  So, pull back from the accusations and the umbrage. They are off target and not at all in the spirit of the conversations we have on this thread.  


Jereni said:


> Next up is the shortest chain strap. This was advertised as a chain extender, but I chose a slightly longer length because I wanted a short but chunky strap for this sparkly evening bag:
> 
> View attachment 5306064
> 
> 
> The hardware between the two isn’t a perrrfect match, but it’s close enough for me.  I had a longer Coach Dinky on this bag but it was annoyingly heavy and fundamentally I just don’t think I like the look of the bag crossbody. So now it’s a cute handheld / elbow pouch!
> 
> And another bonus, this strap also works strap across the front of my Coach Willises. I’m wearing this one like this for errands today.
> 
> View attachment 5306068
> 
> 
> Will share pics of the pearlescent chunky strap later - forgot to get a pic of it on one of the bags it works with.
> 
> Yay for shopping one’s closet!


I adore that gold bag. It has such a slinky sexy fun vibe.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I wonder how much real mink oil is used these days. I've bought some that was labeled mink oil several times but there is no mink in it at all. It is a combination of petroleum products.


It’s wearying to have scammers at every turn. 


More bags said:


> My January intentions/challenges update, as suggested by @ElainePG
> 1) use my bags - carried 14 bags
> 2) wear my scarves and shawls - wore 15
> 3) adding in SLG rotation - carried 7
> 
> 
> I like SLGs, I usually carry a card case and a pouch/cosmetic bag. I rotate every week, or two weeks, or whenever I feel like it. Here’s an archive pic of my card holders.
> View attachment 5306275


I love cute little SLG’s snd yours are adorable i just can’t bring myself to buy more. I will happily change bags daily but never want to change my wallet 


dcooney4 said:


> I think I am finally at a point where I don't have any bags that I really want to rehome. Yesterday, one went that I listed to make room for the art bag. The art bag looked to huge for that spot and if it gets paint on it nothing I want near my other bags. Now I made that biggish spot empty and I kind of wish I hadn't. I now need to ease up on rehoming bags and get rid of some other stuff. Do you have a specific number of bags you are comfortable with or a visual look or what?


Great job on completing your rehome!
I limit my collection to what I can wear. My standard is that in non covid times, I want to wear each bag at least every other month. Then I throw in a few other factors. All in, my max is 35. My comfort zone is 30-32. And, I’m “languishing” at 25. LOL!   I just don’t see anything I want to buy now but I’m open to a mind blowing bag. 


FizzyWater said:


> Not to bring up the ethics of fur, but the legality of it:  While making a tiny dent in all the stuff in my mother's basement, I found a kangaroo coat that her aunt brought back from Australia for her mother in the 60s.  I don't know that it's me, as I don't wear much fur, and it's very... banana yellow.  (It may be less so now, it wasn't back from the cleaners before I left.) But if I wanted to wear it in Europe, could I even bring it in from the US, or would I need a CITES (obviously impossible)?  Google is being useless.
> 
> (I don't even want to discuss the gorgeous mah-jongg set my mother brought back from Taiwan whose tiles at best are an unknown bone, at worst ivory.  Sob.)
> 
> Further in my sudden inability to Google basic information, is there a basic, easy-to-follow "how to clean/condition/recolor my purse" tutorial on TPF?  A major bag goal for this year is to actually take care of my new pretty bags.


There are several postings scattered through tPf. If you go to a certain brand they may even have a dedicated thread on maintenance.  


ElainePG said:


> Yikes. I don't have a single, solitary pink bag. Or any pink clothing items, except for one oversized pink cashmere sweater.
> 
> Poor me!
> 
> Is it time to go shopping?


YES!!  I live for pink 


cowgirlsboots said:


> +1, absolutely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my thoughts! There´s enough faux fur from the old times available for not to buy new. I´m certainly no eco warrior, but don´t see the need for buying new. Plus the quality of most old items is certainly much better than what I could afford brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, the picture forms in my head... the black Persan lamb from the early 60ies is on the back of my chair and I still have no problem caressing it. It´s here. I wear it with joy and pride. The poor little lambs have not died in vain as they would have had had this lovely coat gone into landfill which it clearly was headed to. The seller actually told me he he would have thrown it out hadn´t I paid the symbolic 1€ on ebay for it.


The last time I bought a fur was 3 years ago and it’s my most worn winter coat. I would but another  if I fell in love but I have enough and ones I adore so likely I’m good on that front. 


whateve said:


> I  can't wear scarves either. It feels too dressed up or too grown up for me. I can wrap them on my purses sometimes but I've never felt comfortable wearing them.


I always feel strangled by scarves. And, they don’t fit my aesthetic. So I’ve stayed away… I’m happy to concede that everything is not going to look good on me no matter how stunning it may look on someone else.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> January Stats:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 5 (Sold 3, donated 2). This was one more than my goal for the entire year, and I’ve already reached it! Yay me! (It also means I'm covered for the Forest Green mini crossbody bag I plan to buy from Go Forth Goods on February 1. Hah.)
> 
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> Bags carried this month: 12
> Scarves worn this month: 14


Great stats, especially your outs! Congratulations!



Katinahat said:


> Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Tessie Hobo in oxblood.
> 
> Here at home pre trip to the hairdresser and into town for a browse - focusing on that self care!
> View attachment 5311448
> 
> 
> Only carried 6 times last year and deserves better. Brilliant causal day out / shopping bag as it carries lots of purchases and sits comfortably on the shoulder. The wonderful thick leather needs a clean and a treatment to shine more (which I still haven’t got round to doing).


Great colour and leather!


----------



## Sparkletastic

DME said:


> I would love to hear more thoughts from you and others on this. We’re about to enter the third year of the pandemic, so it’s hard to justify keeping bags that worked in the before times since I’m not sure when/if we’ll be in that space again. I’m a big fan of releasing an item if it’s no longer working for me; I don’t often have regrets, but I suspect I might if I was too ruthless right now. I love so many of those bags I’m not currently using that I find them difficult to part with. Do others feel like this? If so, what’s been your strategy in dealing with it?


I struggled with that issue and have landed on this: I love my bags so I’m actively restyling them so they fit my more casual style. I searched Google til I got inspiration and I love the results. 

And, I’m sending my designer work bags to DD because she is more in office than I am.


papertiger said:


> I was looking at the SS22 fashion trends today.
> 
> Guys and gals, if you have any '90s or early '00s bags (or clothes) you are SORTED!


 The mid 90’s to early 00’s are a blur for me - newly married, finishing grad school, having babies, taking care of aging and dying  father and grandparents. All I know is I was clean and in some non offensive garment. LOL! So, what are some hallmarks of 90’s fashion?


DME said:


> PB recently did an article that asked if metallic bags were coming back and the lead photo was of Paris Hilton and Kim Kardashian from the mid-aughts carrying their Miroir Almas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are Metallics Making a Comeback In 2022? - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> We’re looking at our love affair with metallics and examining if they’re coming back into style with the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


 Metallics NEVER die! I will always enjoy wearing them!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenJBS said:


> Couldn't resist this fun Kate Spade bag. My Teddi Joelle tote will be donated as the one out to balance this new bag.
> 
> View attachment 5309269


OOOOH! I’m all for fun bags. I’d kill for a sophisticated version of a Hello Kitty bag. Not sure how that could be done but I’d pay big money for it. LOL!


whateve said:


> I'm more comfortable with contemporary bags. I don't have to worry about them and I also don't have to worry about unwanted attention.


Hmmmm… I see this comment a lot. I never get unwanted attention to my bags. Now I’m wondering if I look like an angry misshapen ogre and scare people off.  


papertiger said:


> So sorry to hear this.
> 
> My parents had many faults and quirks (I was allowed to carry a teddy but _not_ a book to visit other people's houses  ) but they kindly let me choose, supported and wear what I liked from a very young age. Hearing friends and others tell their tales, I had no idea this was such a privilege. I feel for you because it was an artistic outlet and expression of my identity for me as a child and a teen.
> 
> We usually only think of trans people as having a tough time with the issue of what is acceptable/not acceptable, it seems it's clearly been (or is) so much more widespread.


It may have been a privilege but it was one you (and every other child) deserves. I’m very happy you experienced that. 


Katinahat said:


> Back to the topic at hand! Use the bag challenge:
> View attachment 5309649
> 
> 
> I have brought my small quilted Cara to work today. I am walking both ways today so thought it a good idea. It carries on a shoulder strap or as a little backpack. With my new much smaller pink card case purse inside it meant everything fitted inside so I could use it for work!
> 
> First carry of this year but actually, as a backpack, I used it last year.


Yummy bag!!


Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge!!! Prada with that new whipstitch strap.
> 
> Today I am a study in plums, light pinks, and grays lol. Too bad my shirt is so wrinkled
> 
> View attachment 5309697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309698
> 
> 
> Man this bag is big lol. They had several sizes of the double zip tote at the time I bought this… this wasn’t the biggest, but I do sort of wish I’d bought the one size down from this one. I’m not sure they offered the Argilla color in that size though.


Girl, you better werk that pose and those boots!  Love the look!


Katinahat said:


> You guys! You are so wonderfully supportive! And totally right that we stay for that support and community.  It’s exceptionally hard to realise that a part of your life was something so wrong and that someone picked and slowly and deliberately did that to you. The 90s were a different time before “Me too”  and “Coercive control” were a thing. I have multiple reasons to prosecute but chosen to leave the past behind. However, I’m now a huge believer in post traumatic growth and know I have more insight and empathy as a result that helps me on help others on a daily basis. I love that @880 says survivors because that’s true. Nevertheless, I’ve just had to ask my boss (who is fortunately one of my best friends) for permission to be removed from a training course next week as the content is just going to be too triggering. Know your limits!


It’s so wonderful to see you find your voice and advocate for yourself. 


papertiger said:


> So many years there's velvet around in Holiday season. This holiday, I was obsessed with velvet.





jblended said:


> Ah, I've missed this thread! Hello dear pocket friends!
> 
> I'm not really able to catch up on all the posts, though I fully intend to soon. I just wanted to take a moment and say hello whilst I'm able. I hope this new year has brought light and joy to each of your lives, and that you all remain safe from this horrid virus that refuses to leave us.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: personal update. trigger warning for health concerns, just in case people are sensitive to that
> 
> 
> 
> I had said before that I won't disrupt the thread with my medical updates anymore, but I wanted to say thank you all again for the unparalleled support you have shown me. My journey to a healthier chapter continues.
> 
> After being messed around a bit (you have cancer, no it's an autoimmune disorder, oh wait it is actually cancer and you have 6 years to live, oh no no, you're resilient and you'll live to 70!  )* I finally reached a stage where I said enough.
> I picked a doctor I trusted and told him to just treat me without explaining every step. I consent to everything, let's just try to get me living normally again. That has gone well for me. I only get updates from the doc when there is good news or if I need to sign a consent form. I don't know the details of my condition and don't care to know. Relinquishing control and trusting them to do what is needed has given me _such_ mental peace. I trust that all will be well, and am using this time to learn new things and divert my attention from the stress of ill health. That has been great for me and I can't wait to share more on what I'm learning later.
> *_ I must note that I am not criticizing the doctors at all, just explaining that my whole case has been confusing for them (and me) and, as such, there was a period of utter panic about what treatment I should be on. Each medic along the way has done more for me than I deserve and I am nothing but grateful for them and their patience as we've all tried to figure out why my body does the opposite of what it should._
> Part of what has made this time easier for me is the support I'd received on here leading up to this stage. The endless words of understanding, encouragement and care that this community gifted me with. I hold that dear and am eternally grateful. You've made me a stronger and better human being by the examples you set that I now try to follow. Thank you!
> 
> When I last checked in, many other pocket friends in the 2021 thread were struggling with various (physical and mental) health concerns. I won't tag everyone, but just wanted to say that I think of you all as I am going through my own treatment, and I sincerely hope that you each have the gift of excellent doctors and nurses around you who will treat you with kindness and patience. That has been my biggest blessing on this journey. I hope your family and friends are surrounding and uplifting you, and bringing laughter to each day.
> I hope we all come out on the other side of this stronger than we went in, and I look forward to celebrating each person's full recovery when the day comes.
> 
> 
> Hope to be regularly contributing soon (with bag-related posts rather than life updates)! Until then, wishing you all good health and best of luck with your 2022 bag resolutions!


It’s always so good to hear from you! I’m glad you are doing better and hope for only even better things on the horizon.


afroken said:


> You’ve been dealt a tough hand and faced so many difficult battles, it’s completely normal for you to feel fatigued and we are glad you can share with us. Facing so many challenges, it’s normal and valid for any person to feel down and defeated. Please allow yourself to feel whatever you’re feeling, and give yourself all the time you need, you will work your way out when you’re ready. There’s no rush to suddenly feel more upbeat or confident, you will get there. Don’t force yourself to feel like you need to be more positive, that would only make you endure suffering silently***. It’s completely valid for you to feel whatever emotions or state-of-mind that you’re feeling now. Allow yourself to express everything and anything you want here, always happy to hear from you.
> 
> ***_This is something that I wish all those wellness gurus and society at large would stop preaching.  I read in this forum somewhere that some guru was saying that if we don’t learn a new skill during the pandemic when we are in lockdown, then we are lazy. People are dealing with all kinds of stress and anxiety along during this uncertain time, it’s completely normal to not have the bandwidth/motivation/capacity, amongst all the other complexities going on._
> 
> A new hobby or skill related to bags?! Now you got me!  Can’t wait to see what you’ve got up your sleeve.


Yes, yes, YES!  I want to bop every single guru or influencer who is gaslighting people into thinking a time of collective global trauma and individual limitations is a time to become Wonder Woman and Super Man. I would be happiest if everyone actively tended to their mental health and made a point to be good to each other at this time. I think that would be the best gifts to leave this chaos with. 


afroken said:


> I have a question that I’d like to get your opinion and thoughts on  My birthday is coming up in March, and I’m planning my birthday gift to myself. As I had mentioned earlier in the thread, I wanted to get the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in viola (thanks to @JenJBS for bringing this up, now I can’t get it out of my mind  ). However, I’ve gained a bit of weight during the pandemic and as a result, my winter jackets are now a little tight (still wearable, but a bit constricting). @880 had suggested that I look into a cheaper coat if I intend on losing the weight, however while I intend on going back to my old weight, I also want a coat that’s a little looser. I found a very nice winter jacket but the price is the same as the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch. So my dilemma is, should I get the clutch for my birthday gift, or get the new jacket? My reasons for each are listed below, would love to hear any words of wisdom to help me make the decision
> 
> Reasons for getting the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch:
> 
> Purple is one of my favourite colours, and this shade of purple is my favourite
> Despite being a clutch, it’s very easy to use (holds a lot and the size makes it easy to be tucked under arm)
> I have winter jackets already so it’s not as if I’ll be out of a jacket, although they are a little tight now
> 
> Reasons for getting the new jacket:
> 
> Winters at where I live last 5 months each year, so I’ll be wearing the jacket a lot
> Although I do have jackets, they are a little tight and I would like to have something that’s a little looser and can layer underneath
> I have more than enough bags already and getting a new one won’t change my life in anyway
> 
> Picture of the MG clutch below:
> View attachment 5311974
> 
> 
> Picture of the jacket, Moose Knuckles Stirling parka (50% off):
> View attachment 5311977


Get the coat!!! It’s adorable!  You have enough bags. Enjoy a cost you can use much more than the clutch.


----------



## dramaprincess713

cowgirlsboots said:


> In my opinion that´s the perfect mindset!


Thank you! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Most fabric straps can be shortened very quickly with only a few stitches.


I have rudimentary sewing skills, at best, but I do have a fabric strap for another bag I find too long as well so this is something I need to look into!



JenJBS said:


> Couldn't resist this fun Kate Spade bag. My Teddi Joelle tote will be donated as the one out to balance this new bag.
> 
> View attachment 5309269


This is adorable! I love Kate Spade, especially for novelty bags. I have a polar bear KS tote that I adore since polar bears are one of my favorite animals.


Katinahat said:


> Back to the topic at hand! Use the bag challenge:
> View attachment 5309649
> 
> 
> I have brought my small quilted Cara to work today. I am walking both ways today so thought it a good idea. It carries on a shoulder strap or as a little backpack. With my new much smaller pink card case purse inside it meant everything fitted inside so I could use it for work!
> 
> First carry of this year but actually, as a backpack, I used it last year.


Oh, I love this, and how awesome it can be used as both a shoulder carry and backpack!



afroken said:


> @Katinahat @SakuraSakura @ElainePG and anyone else I may have missed, I’m so sorry for the trauma you’ve experienced, and thank you for sharing. We were all initially drawn to TPF because of our love for purses, but what made us stay was the collective support and encouragement of the community. Your purse friends here will always have your back.


I hope you don’t mind me quoting you, but I just wanted to say that I echo your sentiments and couldn’t have said it better myself!



whateve said:


> The only brown I really don't like is camel, at least when it is very yellow.


This is why I’m so picky about tan/camel/cognac shades. So many of them as too yellow for my tastes!



Kimbashop said:


> I was very tempted my their polar bear bag! Still am. They really do make the best novelty bags.


I love it when KS does polar bear stuff! They’re one of my favorite animals. I have this tote from a few years ago. It’s huge, but I don’t think I see it ever leaving my collection.




jblended said:


> Ah, I've missed this thread! Hello dear pocket friends!
> 
> I'm not really able to catch up on all the posts, though I fully intend to soon. I just wanted to take a moment and say hello whilst I'm able. I hope this new year has brought light and joy to each of your lives, and that you all remain safe from this horrid virus that refuses to leave us.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: personal update. trigger warning for health concerns, just in case people are sensitive to that
> 
> 
> 
> I had said before that I won't disrupt the thread with my medical updates anymore, but I wanted to say thank you all again for the unparalleled support you have shown me. My journey to a healthier chapter continues.
> 
> After being messed around a bit (you have cancer, no it's an autoimmune disorder, oh wait it is actually cancer and you have 6 years to live, oh no no, you're resilient and you'll live to 70!  )* I finally reached a stage where I said enough.
> I picked a doctor I trusted and told him to just treat me without explaining every step. I consent to everything, let's just try to get me living normally again. That has gone well for me. I only get updates from the doc when there is good news or if I need to sign a consent form. I don't know the details of my condition and don't care to know. Relinquishing control and trusting them to do what is needed has given me _such_ mental peace. I trust that all will be well, and am using this time to learn new things and divert my attention from the stress of ill health. That has been great for me and I can't wait to share more on what I'm learning later.
> *_ I must note that I am not criticizing the doctors at all, just explaining that my whole case has been confusing for them (and me) and, as such, there was a period of utter panic about what treatment I should be on. Each medic along the way has done more for me than I deserve and I am nothing but grateful for them and their patience as we've all tried to figure out why my body does the opposite of what it should._
> Part of what has made this time easier for me is the support I'd received on here leading up to this stage. The endless words of understanding, encouragement and care that this community gifted me with. I hold that dear and am eternally grateful. You've made me a stronger and better human being by the examples you set that I now try to follow. Thank you!
> 
> When I last checked in, many other pocket friends in the 2021 thread were struggling with various (physical and mental) health concerns. I won't tag everyone, but just wanted to say that I think of you all as I am going through my own treatment, and I sincerely hope that you each have the gift of excellent doctors and nurses around you who will treat you with kindness and patience. That has been my biggest blessing on this journey. I hope your family and friends are surrounding and uplifting you, and bringing laughter to each day.
> I hope we all come out on the other side of this stronger than we went in, and I look forward to celebrating each person's full recovery when the day comes.
> 
> 
> Hope to be regularly contributing soon (with bag-related posts rather than life updates)! Until then, wishing you all good health and best of luck with your 2022 bag resolutions!


Thank you for sharing! I’m so happy you’ve been able to find a way to reach mental peace through everything, and hope that continues for you!



SakuraSakura said:


> I made it back in one piece. I did end up working a little bit so that's good ; however, I am now faced with a unique predicament.
> 
> As some of you may know, I thrifted a Louis Vuitton Monogram Pochette back in 2019... with my abusive ex. Lately I've been feeling pretty triggered so seeing it at this point gives me some anxiety. I still love this purse but I don't know if it's doing wonders for my mental health at this point. I also needed to tell somebody - my ex contacted me a few days ago despite every security feature I've set in place. It was... horrible.  I'm proud of the fact that I have thrifted Louis Vuitton but this memory is tied to him. I used it today. I just don't know if I can keep it with me anymore despite loving it... despite having loved him too. There's just so many thoughts circling my mind... It's a lot. Everythings been a lot. I feel like you guys would tell me to sell it as purses can be replaced but mental well-being is critically important.


This is tough, and my first instinct was sell because as you said, purses can be replaced. But, I also really get loving the purse/item and wanting to hold onto it. Is there some way you can “reclaim” the purse to make it feel yours rather than tied to him? I know there are people out there who will paint things on purses or offer other types of customizations. I get that sort of thing isn’t for everyone though.



papertiger said:


> That's interesting and I can totally understand. It's great that it's suede though because they are usually the easiest to dye.
> 
> My colours are mostly warm/light or True Spring or whatever, depending on which colour theory people use. Some of these theories are helpful but much of it is hocus.  Taupe, mushroom and stone are supposed to be neutrals in that range OMG,   They look awful, as does a rich cream, pale yellow and some golds (also supposed to look good). I think it's because I have clearly peach undertones and not typical 'golden'.
> 
> All these colour theories revolve around colour not skin - although the same theories apply hocus to when their colour theory does not work in practice.  Blue is a 'cool' colour and yellow is 'warm' just look at filters and gels over pictures.  But in what universe is red 'neutral'? Red in nature  is danger, poison, threat, heat - that's why we put it on our hot taps (and not yellow). Pink is not a 'cool' colour, pink is a lighter version of red, a tint of white and red. All skin is warm. No culture, no people, no shade (on Earth) of humans have blue skin.
> 
> Humans either have a detectable yellow skin or they don't. People with clearly golden undertones have a strong yellow 'filter' in their skin which makes blue veins look green, the pink of their cheeks look tan/coral/peach (because blushing brings blood to our faces and blood is red). People who are called 'cool' with so-called pink undertones are not cool, they are without that yellow filter. You can see the pink or red or purple underneath because their skin is without the golden filter. People with peach undertones like mine have some yellow in their skin and hence the effect is somewhere in-between strong-yellow and no-yellow. In a way peach is a neutral. People who are so-called 'neutral' by theorists usually just have skin that doesn't show anything underneath and all you can see is skin. People who have had to live with words like 'sallow' or 'olive' are just people who don't show anything underneath, but we detect a golden or a slight golden tint in their skin - that's often why they'll need bronzers and/or blush to make them look more awake - literally put colour in their cheeks and can use any shade of blush(er).
> 
> I've met a lot of colourists, make-up artists, stylists etc and they never categorise people that way, it's totally individual. Taupe is one of my shadow colours.  Grey-purple also doesn't suit me, if I look at a high-mag mirror the 'purple' under my eyes, there is a series of little red and blue dots that join-up, mix with the taupe, and create a draining grey-purple. Wearing oppositional colours can also draw attention the same colours, so some soft yellows (opposite of purple on the colour wheel) say on a scarf can make my purple circles look worse too. That's why a stronger blue on a scarf can be great for me, because it ups the contrast and accentuates the 'healthier' colours of peachy tones.
> 
> Our shadow colours are the natural colours on our faces that are fine in the right places (under cheekbones, add contour our eyes etc) but show in the 'wrong' places when we are tired or ill. You can have any shadow colour from the lightest beige to almost black, browns, purples, blues, rust-red, or greens. None of us should be wearing our shadow colours near our faces if we want to look our best (healthy). Wearing those colours can immediately accentuate any of that colour in the face. No toupees, dusky purples or pinks for me either.


I have NEVER been able to determine if I’m warm or cool or neutral or what the heck color my undertones are. I have tried looking at my veins or what color jewelry flatters me best, but I can’t tell if my veins are more blue or green or if yellow or white gold is more flattering. I’ve always found it quite frustrating-like there was some magic everyone had unlocked and I just can’t see to figure out. This was so interesting to read and made me feel a bit better about not knowing what the heck color/season/etc. I am!



Katinahat said:


> Use the bag challenge: Mulberry Tessie Hobo in oxblood.
> 
> Here at home pre trip to the hairdresser and into town for a browse - focusing on that self care!
> View attachment 5311448
> 
> 
> Only carried 6 times last year and deserves better. Brilliant causal day out / shopping bag as it carries lots of purchases and sits comfortably on the shoulder. The wonderful thick leather needs a clean and a treatment to shine more (which I still haven’t got round to doing).


Oh, your bags are just scrumptious. I love this one too!



afroken said:


> I have a question that I’d like to get your opinion and thoughts on  My birthday is coming up in March, and I’m planning my birthday gift to myself. As I had mentioned earlier in the thread, I wanted to get the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in viola (thanks to @JenJBS for bringing this up, now I can’t get it out of my mind  ). However, I’ve gained a bit of weight during the pandemic and as a result, my winter jackets are now a little tight (still wearable, but a bit constricting). @880 had suggested that I look into a cheaper coat if I intend on losing the weight, however while I intend on going back to my old weight, I also want a coat that’s a little looser. I found a very nice winter jacket but the price is the same as the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch. So my dilemma is, should I get the clutch for my birthday gift, or get the new jacket? My reasons for each are listed below, would love to hear any words of wisdom to help me make the decision
> 
> Reasons for getting the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch:
> 
> Purple is one of my favourite colours, and this shade of purple is my favourite
> Despite being a clutch, it’s very easy to use (holds a lot and the size makes it easy to be tucked under arm)
> I have winter jackets already so it’s not as if I’ll be out of a jacket, although they are a little tight now
> 
> Reasons for getting the new jacket:
> 
> Winters at where I live last 5 months each year, so I’ll be wearing the jacket a lot
> Although I do have jackets, they are a little tight and I would like to have something that’s a little looser and can layer underneath
> I have more than enough bags already and getting a new one won’t change my life in anyway
> 
> Picture of the MG clutch below:
> View attachment 5311974
> 
> 
> Picture of the jacket, Moose Knuckles Stirling parka (50% off):
> View attachment 5311977


I want to say bag because the color is so gorgeous and we’re on TPF.  But, I also get the search for a good winter coat that you actually like can be a challenge. Without trying to reason one purchase or the other, gut instinct, is there one you’re immediately more excited about?


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I need some bag advice...

Burgundy is a hard color for me. I've very picky about it being too brown or too red. Five years ago, I was shopping with my best friend for last-minute wedding necessities, and we walked into Kate Spade for fun. There I found a tote in the absolute PERFECT shade of burgundy on sale. I bought it even though I had no intentions of buying a bag that day. It was a simple tote, but to this day, I have not found a shade of burgundy that I've liked as much as I did that tote.

At some point, I must have scratched the tote on something (it was a very soft leather), and there was a small spot on the front bottom of the bag that was lighter than the rest. It always bothered me. A couple of years ago, I dyed a Dooney hobo I had a different color, and I got the (not-so) brilliant idea to dye that spot on my KS bag. Well, I didn't get the color quite right, so then I ended up dying the entire bag to even it out. It turned out far darker than I wanted, and I kept trying to fix it but really was just making it worse. I never was able to get it back to the original color. The bag ended up a fine color (kind of a very dark purple-red-wine color) and was still perfectly functional, but it was no longer my perfect shade of burgundy. I ended up giving it away to Goodwill because without it being the right color, it was just another tote, and I really don't need more totes. I was always upset with myself though for just not knowing when to stop. As I said, I haven't really found another bag in a shade of burgundy I like as much as I liked that one. (Chloe Fay in Intense Violine is close, but more purple, isn't made in that color anymore, doesn't pop up very often on the pre-loved market, and so far, not at a price I want to pay. Polene Numero Un in Burgundy is also close, and I do own it, but it's more brick red than the KS was). I also have sentimental memories tied to the bag because of that specific shopping trip with my best friend and how it was right before my wedding.

I just found that exact KS bag on Poshmark for a steal. Price isn't a factor - I can definitely afford it. And I'm so so tempted. But, as I said, I really have NO need for another tote. I have 9 totes already! Plus, I ultimately want to downsize my collection, and I'm having a hard enough time trying to do that as it is - to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've been without the tote for a few years now and been fine. It's not like I've ever had a situation where I've thought, "oh, that KS tote would have been the PERFECT finishing touch to this outfit." (Though, to be fair, I actually don't really match or even really coordinate my bags to outfits anyway. I tend to choose my bags first, but what is functional for the situation, but mainly by what I'm in the mood to carry.) I *should* pass on the bag. But, it's hard to find on the pre-loved market (yes, I've looked before - I've found it exactly twice before this, never at a price this low), and I still think about how it was that perfect burgundy shade. And I have all those sentimental memories tied to it, which probably shouldn't be a factor since it wouldn't actually be the bag I bought and I clearly have those memories without actually owning the bag.

So, what should I do? Buy the bag? Or be good and pass?


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I need some bag advice...
> 
> Burgundy is a hard color for me. I've very picky about it being too brown or too red. Five years ago, I was shopping with my best friend for last-minute wedding necessities, and we walked into Kate Spade for fun. There I found a tote in the absolute PERFECT shade of burgundy on sale. I bought it even though I had no intentions of buying a bag that day. It was a simple tote, but to this day, I have not found a shade of burgundy that I've liked as much as I did that tote.
> 
> At some point, I must have scratched the tote on something (it was a very soft leather), and there was a small spot on the front bottom of the bag that was lighter than the rest. It always bothered me. A couple of years ago, I dyed a Dooney hobo I had a different color, and I got the (not-so) brilliant idea to dye that spot on my KS bag. Well, I didn't get the color quite right, so then I ended up dying the entire bag to even it out. It turned out far darker than I wanted, and I kept trying to fix it but really was just making it worse. I never was able to get it back to the original color. The bag ended up a fine color (kind of a very dark purple-red-wine color) and was still perfectly functional, but it was no longer my perfect shade of burgundy. I ended up giving it away to Goodwill because without it being the right color, it was just another tote, and I really don't need more totes. I was always upset with myself though for just not knowing when to stop. As I said, I haven't really found another bag in a shade of burgundy I like as much as I liked that one. (Chloe Fay in Intense Violine is close, but more purple, isn't made in that color anymore, doesn't pop up very often on the pre-loved market, and so far, not at a price I want to pay. Polene Numero Un in Burgundy is also close, and I do own it, but it's more brick red than the KS was). I also have sentimental memories tied to the bag because of that specific shopping trip with my best friend and how it was right before my wedding.
> 
> I just found that exact KS bag on Poshmark for a steal. Price isn't a factor - I can definitely afford it. And I'm so so tempted. But, as I said, I really have NO need for another tote. I have 9 totes already! Plus, I ultimately want to downsize my collection, and I'm having a hard enough time trying to do that as it is - to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've been without the tote for a few years now and been fine. It's not like I've ever had a situation where I've thought, "oh, that KS tote would have been the PERFECT finishing touch to this outfit." (Though, to be fair, I actually don't really match or even really coordinate my bags to outfits anyway. I tend to choose my bags first, but what is functional for the situation, but mainly by what I'm in the mood to carry.) I *should* pass on the bag. But, it's hard to find on the pre-loved market (yes, I've looked before - I've found it exactly twice before this, never at a price this low), and I still think about how it was that perfect burgundy shade. And I have all those sentimental memories tied to it, which probably shouldn't be a factor since it wouldn't actually be the bag I bought and I clearly have those memories without actually owning the bag.
> 
> So, what should I do? Buy the bag? Or be good and pass?


FOMO gets me every time! If it is a steal, I would get it. Use it until you get it out of your system. It will make your memories of the bag happier so you can forget all about your dyeing mistake.


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> So, what are some hallmarks of 90’s fashion?



For me, hallmarks of 90’s fashion are oversized clothes, flannel shirts, chokers and Doc Martens. At least mid-90’s fashion. Grunge era and all. When I think about the aughts, bootcut pants/jeans come to mind, as do oversized bags with lots of hardware.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I need some bag advice...
> 
> Burgundy is a hard color for me. I've very picky about it being too brown or too red. Five years ago, I was shopping with my best friend for last-minute wedding necessities, and we walked into Kate Spade for fun. There I found a tote in the absolute PERFECT shade of burgundy on sale. I bought it even though I had no intentions of buying a bag that day. It was a simple tote, but to this day, I have not found a shade of burgundy that I've liked as much as I did that tote.
> 
> At some point, I must have scratched the tote on something (it was a very soft leather), and there was a small spot on the front bottom of the bag that was lighter than the rest. It always bothered me. A couple of years ago, I dyed a Dooney hobo I had a different color, and I got the (not-so) brilliant idea to dye that spot on my KS bag. Well, I didn't get the color quite right, so then I ended up dying the entire bag to even it out. It turned out far darker than I wanted, and I kept trying to fix it but really was just making it worse. I never was able to get it back to the original color. The bag ended up a fine color (kind of a very dark purple-red-wine color) and was still perfectly functional, but it was no longer my perfect shade of burgundy. I ended up giving it away to Goodwill because without it being the right color, it was just another tote, and I really don't need more totes. I was always upset with myself though for just not knowing when to stop. As I said, I haven't really found another bag in a shade of burgundy I like as much as I liked that one. (Chloe Fay in Intense Violine is close, but more purple, isn't made in that color anymore, doesn't pop up very often on the pre-loved market, and so far, not at a price I want to pay. Polene Numero Un in Burgundy is also close, and I do own it, but it's more brick red than the KS was). I also have sentimental memories tied to the bag because of that specific shopping trip with my best friend and how it was right before my wedding.
> 
> I just found that exact KS bag on Poshmark for a steal. Price isn't a factor - I can definitely afford it. And I'm so so tempted. But, as I said, I really have NO need for another tote. I have 9 totes already! Plus, I ultimately want to downsize my collection, and I'm having a hard enough time trying to do that as it is - to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've been without the tote for a few years now and been fine. It's not like I've ever had a situation where I've thought, "oh, that KS tote would have been the PERFECT finishing touch to this outfit." (Though, to be fair, I actually don't really match or even really coordinate my bags to outfits anyway. I tend to choose my bags first, but what is functional for the situation, but mainly by what I'm in the mood to carry.) I *should* pass on the bag. But, it's hard to find on the pre-loved market (yes, I've looked before - I've found it exactly twice before this, never at a price this low), and I still think about how it was that perfect burgundy shade. And I have all those sentimental memories tied to it, which probably shouldn't be a factor since it wouldn't actually be the bag I bought and I clearly have those memories without actually owning the bag.
> 
> So, what should I do? Buy the bag? Or be good and pass?


In this situation, totally get the bag! If it’s in the condition you want at a price you can afford then why not. Somethings have sentimental value beyond their material value and this is  one of them. You’d probably regret it otherwise. 

Interesting your point on not choosing bag by outfit. I think this might be a good thread discussion if others like?

How do you choose which bag to carry each day?

For me in order of what influences my decision:
1. Functionality and bag type - what am I doing that day, what will I need to carry and where am I going. 
eg larger bag such as a tote for work or a shopping, smaller bag for evening, nylon KS for walking the dog or holiday somewhere leather might spoil. 
2. By outfit vibe. 
If I’m wearing something smarter, how polished and put together do I want to look? eg I love a chain bag for lunch or evening out. Or do I want to be more causal with a medium sized bag crossbody such as a regular Alexa. 
3. By outfit season and colour. 
What colour bag complements my clothing season and colour. eg
Lighter summery clothing often gets me into tan, chestnut, lighter blues and pink. Heavier clothing blacks, oxblood and perhaps navy. Plus I like a bit of coordination in colour of clothing with colour of bag, not matching but colours that compliment. I have the bag types I like best in more than one colour eg chain bags, crossbody, totes.  
4. tPf
Am I trying to increase wears of a certain bag because of tracking or am I wearing it for a challenge! 
This might come higher up my choice list and certainly has this month with the use the bag challenge! 

Your reasons?

Edit: I should also add, in true tPf style, this whole process sometimes flips at point 2/3/4 when I choose my outfit for the day to match the bag I want go carry!


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> For me, hallmarks of 90’s fashion are oversized clothes, flannel shirts, chokers and Doc Martens. At least mid-90’s fashion. Grunge era and all. When I think about the aughts, bootcut pants/jeans come to mind, as do oversized bags with lots of hardware.


Still finding 90s a bit triggering but you’ve got me on DM boots and oversized clothing which I lived in as a student. My DDs love DMs now so they are not triggering in themselves just the thought of my student days. I try to balance avoiding triggers with confronting them as constantly avoiding means I’ll never cope with them and increases anxiety. It’s a work in progress. 

Fortunately I didn’t begin to love bags until well into the 00s which were happier times. I can’t even remember what bags I had way back then so no triggers! Radley and about 02/03 was the start point which then became a bigger thing in mid 10s.


----------



## dcooney4

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I have rudimentary sewing skills, at best, but I do have a fabric strap for another bag I find too long as well so this is something I need to look into!
> 
> 
> This is adorable! I love Kate Spade, especially for novelty bags. I have a polar bear KS tote that I adore since polar bears are one of my favorite animals.
> 
> Oh, I love this, and how awesome it can be used as both a shoulder carry and backpack!
> 
> 
> I hope you don’t mind me quoting you, but I just wanted to say that I echo your sentiments and couldn’t have said it better myself!
> 
> 
> This is why I’m so picky about tan/camel/cognac shades. So many of them as too yellow for my tastes!
> 
> 
> I love it when KS does polar bear stuff! They’re one of my favorite animals. I have this tote from a few years ago. It’s huge, but I don’t think I see it ever leaving my collection.
> View attachment 5312306
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing! I’m so happy you’ve been able to find a way to reach mental peace through everything, and hope that continues for you!
> 
> 
> This is tough, and my first instinct was sell because as you said, purses can be replaced. But, I also really get loving the purse/item and wanting to hold onto it. Is there some way you can “reclaim” the purse to make it feel yours rather than tied to him? I know there are people out there who will paint things on purses or offer other types of customizations. I get that sort of thing isn’t for everyone though.
> 
> 
> I have NEVER been able to determine if I’m warm or cool or neutral or what the heck color my undertones are. I have tried looking at my veins or what color jewelry flatters me best, but I can’t tell if my veins are more blue or green or if yellow or white gold is more flattering. I’ve always found it quite frustrating-like there was some magic everyone had unlocked and I just can’t see to figure out. This was so interesting to read and made me feel a bit better about not knowing what the heck color/season/etc. I am!
> 
> 
> Oh, your bags are just scrumptious. I love this one too!
> 
> 
> I want to say bag because the color is so gorgeous and we’re on TPF.  But, I also get the search for a good winter coat that you actually like can be a challenge. Without trying to reason one purchase or the other, gut instinct, is there one you’re immediately more excited about?


I love your fun polar bear tote. It makes me smile.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> In this situation, totally get the bag! If it’s in the condition you want at a price you can afford then why not. Somethings have sentimental value beyond their material value and this is  one of them. You’d probably regret it otherwise.
> 
> Interesting your point on not choosing bag by outfit. I think this might be a good thread discussion if others like?
> 
> How do you choose which bag to carry each day?
> 
> For me in order of what influences my decision:
> 1. Functionality and bag type - what am I doing that day, what will I need to carry and where am I going.
> eg larger bag such as a tote for work or a shopping, smaller bag for evening, nylon KS for walking the dog or holiday somewhere leather might spoil.
> 2. By outfit vibe.
> If I’m wearing something smarter, how polished and put together do I want to look? eg I love a chain bag for lunch or evening out. Or do I want to be more causal with a medium sized bag crossbody such as a regular Alexa.
> 3. By outfit season and colour.
> What colour bag complements my clothing season and colour. eg
> Lighter summery clothing often gets me into tan, chestnut, lighter blues and pink. Heavier clothing blacks, oxblood and perhaps navy. Plus I like a bit of coordination in colour of clothing with colour of bag, not matching but colours that compliment. I have the bag types I like best in more than one colour eg chain bags, crossbody, totes.
> 4. tPf
> Am I trying to increase wears of a certain bag because of tracking or am I wearing it for a challenge!
> This might come higher up my choice list and certainly has this month with the use the bag challenge!
> 
> Your reasons?


These are exactly my reasons for wearing a bag, just better written.


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> I have a question that I’d like to get your opinion and thoughts on  My birthday is coming up in March, and I’m planning my birthday gift to myself. As I had mentioned earlier in the thread, I wanted to get the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in viola (thanks to @JenJBS for bringing this up, now I can’t get it out of my mind  ). However, I’ve gained a bit of weight during the pandemic and as a result, my winter jackets are now a little tight (still wearable, but a bit constricting). @880 had suggested that I look into a cheaper coat if I intend on losing the weight, however while I intend on going back to my old weight, I also want a coat that’s a little looser. I found a very nice winter jacket but the price is the same as the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch. So my dilemma is, should I get the clutch for my birthday gift, or get the new jacket? My reasons for each are listed below, would love to hear any words of wisdom to help me make the decision
> 
> Reasons for getting the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch:
> 
> Purple is one of my favourite colours, and this shade of purple is my favourite
> Despite being a clutch, it’s very easy to use (holds a lot and the size makes it easy to be tucked under arm)
> I have winter jackets already so it’s not as if I’ll be out of a jacket, although they are a little tight now
> 
> Reasons for getting the new jacket:
> 
> Winters at where I live last 5 months each year, so I’ll be wearing the jacket a lot
> Although I do have jackets, they are a little tight and I would like to have something that’s a little looser and can layer underneath
> I have more than enough bags already and getting a new one won’t change my life in anyway
> 
> Picture of the MG clutch below:
> View attachment 5311974
> 
> 
> Picture of the jacket, Moose Knuckles Stirling parka (50% off):
> View attachment 5311977


I had to think on this for a while. If it were me I would go with the coat. It is a fabulous one. I hate to be stuffed in a coat that I am not comfortable in for months at a time. Maybe you would be lucky and the purse will be on sale at a later date. That is me though. You need to go with your gut and figure out what you really want. We will back you on whatever you choose.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I struggled with that issue and have landed on this: I love my bags so I’m actively restyling them so they fit my more casual style. I searched Google til I got inspiration and I love the results.
> 
> And, I’m sending my designer work bags to DD because she is more in office than I am.
> The mid 90’s to early 00’s are a blur for me - newly married, finishing grad school, having babies, taking care of aging and dying  father and grandparents. All I know is I was clean and in some non offensive garment. LOL! So, what are some hallmarks of 90’s fashion?
> Metallics NEVER die! I will always enjoy wearing them!!!



It's been a kind of bubble-up from Tiktok. Originally more from cultures and countries that didn't have parents that wore stuff the first time around, '90 has now been very much in fashion again for a while, the 00s is joining it.

I suppose fashion history has deemed the innocuous garments of the 90s and 00s for '20s trends as:

'90s:
Close to the body (silhouette)
Long or short (length)
Slip dresses
skirts and dresses worn over tops and trousers
Lycra and club wear
High shine and colour
Grunge, space age and clubbing
Silver
Minimalist black - no embellishment and lots of skin
Minimal bags with thin or rolled handles, no hardware
High necklines and slits in skirts (they were to the side, '20s they're to the front)
Sneakers
Delicate jewellery or none
Platforms and/or square/chisel toes
Girliness and tendrils, ironed hair

Utility and boyishness - we haven't gone back there yet

00s trends we're seeing again:
Crop tops and jackets
Low waists
Curved flares
Pop
Japanese school-girl
Logos
Lingerie dressing
Heels
Trad chunky jewellery worn with irony (like huge Creole gold earrings)
Loud prints
Matchy trouser or skirt suits (a la Legally Blonde)
Flared minis and mini kilts
Major hardware
Little minimalist or maxamailist bags worn on the shoulder on short straps

There's also a mix of the 2 decades that actually ends up looking quite early '90s (a la The Nanny)

See Miu Mui '22 - MP shows the older audience aghast at the young models wearing no-nonsense '90s and '00s trends that made Prada famous. Which is quite funny since the audience is 'fashion' and presumably wore these clothes anyway.

Trying to recreate fashion outrage is so old fashioned


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I have rudimentary sewing skills, at best, but I do have a fabric strap for another bag I find too long as well so this is something I need to look into!
> 
> 
> This is adorable! I love Kate Spade, especially for novelty bags. I have a polar bear KS tote that I adore since polar bears are one of my favorite animals.
> 
> Oh, I love this, and how awesome it can be used as both a shoulder carry and backpack!
> 
> 
> I hope you don’t mind me quoting you, but I just wanted to say that I echo your sentiments and couldn’t have said it better myself!
> 
> 
> This is why I’m so picky about tan/camel/cognac shades. So many of them as too yellow for my tastes!
> 
> 
> I love it when KS does polar bear stuff! They’re one of my favorite animals. I have this tote from a few years ago. It’s huge, but I don’t think I see it ever leaving my collection.
> View attachment 5312306
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing! I’m so happy you’ve been able to find a way to reach mental peace through everything, and hope that continues for you!
> 
> 
> This is tough, and my first instinct was sell because as you said, purses can be replaced. But, I also really get loving the purse/item and wanting to hold onto it. Is there some way you can “reclaim” the purse to make it feel yours rather than tied to him? I know there are people out there who will paint things on purses or offer other types of customizations. I get that sort of thing isn’t for everyone though.
> 
> 
> I have NEVER been able to determine if I’m warm or cool or neutral or what the heck color my undertones are. I have tried looking at my veins or what color jewelry flatters me best, but I can’t tell if my veins are more blue or green or if yellow or white gold is more flattering. I’ve always found it quite frustrating-like there was some magic everyone had unlocked and I just can’t see to figure out. This was so interesting to read and made me feel a bit better about not knowing what the heck color/season/etc. I am!
> 
> 
> Oh, your bags are just scrumptious. I love this one too!
> 
> 
> I want to say bag because the color is so gorgeous and we’re on TPF.  But, I also get the search for a good winter coat that you actually like can be a challenge. Without trying to reason one purchase or the other, gut instinct, is there one you’re immediately more excited about?



Sounds like you not extreme either way. 

The best way is to do a lipstick test. That way the comparison test colour is in the middle of your face. 

A blue-red, magenta or wine lipstick will look so amazing on someone without any/much yellow in their skin. On anyone with a lot of golden hues it will make them look jaundiced.  
A tomato, orange-red or rust will look healthier on someone with more of a rust, golden tan, golden-olive, light golden or gold skin, on someone with no/not much yellow in their skin it will make them look pale and colourless. 
If both are extreme for you and you've tended to stick to brown-pink and pink-brown and pinky-corral shades, it could be you're in neither group and therefore extreme shades of lipsticks will overwhelm. 

People have made whole careers and industries in telling others to chuck perfectly good wardrobes and buy lots of new things. 

I normally find the colours that one is individually most attached to and enjoy wearing are the ones that work best - sometimes it's that simple. Mostly, the only problems arise are when we really like something and know the only one left in our size is not in a colour, too light or dark for us and still buy it.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> In this situation, totally get the bag! If it’s in the condition you want at a price you can afford then why not. Somethings have sentimental value beyond their material value and this is  one of them. You’d probably regret it otherwise.
> 
> Interesting your point on not choosing bag by outfit. I think this might be a good thread discussion if others like?
> 
> How do you choose which bag to carry each day?
> 
> For me in order of what influences my decision:
> 1. Functionality and bag type - what am I doing that day, what will I need to carry and where am I going.
> eg larger bag such as a tote for work or a shopping, smaller bag for evening, nylon KS for walking the dog or holiday somewhere leather might spoil.
> 2. By outfit vibe.
> If I’m wearing something smarter, how polished and put together do I want to look? eg I love a chain bag for lunch or evening out. Or do I want to be more causal with a medium sized bag crossbody such as a regular Alexa.
> 3. By outfit season and colour.
> What colour bag complements my clothing season and colour. eg
> Lighter summery clothing often gets me into tan, chestnut, lighter blues and pink. Heavier clothing blacks, oxblood and perhaps navy. Plus I like a bit of coordination in colour of clothing with colour of bag, not matching but colours that compliment. I have the bag types I like best in more than one colour eg chain bags, crossbody, totes.
> 4. tPf
> Am I trying to increase wears of a certain bag because of tracking or am I wearing it for a challenge!
> This might come higher up my choice list and certainly has this month with the use the bag challenge!
> 
> Your reasons?
> 
> Edit: I should also add, in true tPf style, this whole process sometimes flips at point 2/3/4 when I choose my outfit for the day to match the bag I want go carry!



Pre-Covid. 

My process is edited as I create a 'vibe' or fashion-story I'm going to wear for the next 1-3 months. It may be in fashion or it may be so far out of fashion I may be the only one  

Therefore, my bag choice(s) are within an edited 8-10 bag rotation.  That will also take care of the season and colours and 'vibe'. 

The only choice I need to make is think of where I'm going and what I'm going to be doing. 

It also means that using bags outside of that seasonal/monthly rotation is made more difficult as I've put them away. This could be a reason I'm so bl**dy terrible at our bag challenges  


At the moment, I'm doing a kind of 'Dark Academia' trend. Dark icky colours, grey duffle or black pea coat, short skirt, jumper (sweater) DMs (black or dark red) thick tights or leggings, square scarves tied high around the neck or very long wool ones flapping. I don't carry books in my hand as a prop (perhaps cat food though). The bags are mid-size cross-bodies and satchels or soft briefcases. These tend to be older and worn, but that's OK because it's actually better with the look I'm going for.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I've been stress shopping too, but only one bag. Mostly (fortunately!) it's been consumables: a candle, some soap, interesting cooking ingredients (pomegranate molasses, anyone?), even eye shadow, which is totally stupid since I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> I definitely hear you about being trapped in the house. And there's a big fire down the coast from us, so the air isn't good, so my bay walks aren't even a possibility. Ugh.



OMG, that sounds terrible. I hope no-one has been hurt. If the air is so affected it must be really bad, I hope they can contain it and you can go for a walk soon.

My mother used to live next to a wood in S. France and I was always worried (big problem there too)


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> I have a question that I’d like to get your opinion and thoughts on  My birthday is coming up in March, and I’m planning my birthday gift to myself. As I had mentioned earlier in the thread, I wanted to get the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in viola (thanks to @JenJBS for bringing this up, now I can’t get it out of my mind  ). However, I’ve gained a bit of weight during the pandemic and as a result, my winter jackets are now a little tight (still wearable, but a bit constricting). @880 had suggested that I look into a cheaper coat if I intend on losing the weight, however while I intend on going back to my old weight, I also want a coat that’s a little looser. I found a very nice winter jacket but the price is the same as the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch. So my dilemma is, should I get the clutch for my birthday gift, or get the new jacket? My reasons for each are listed below, would love to hear any words of wisdom to help me make the decision
> 
> Reasons for getting the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch:
> 
> Purple is one of my favourite colours, and this shade of purple is my favourite
> Despite being a clutch, it’s very easy to use (holds a lot and the size makes it easy to be tucked under arm)
> I have winter jackets already so it’s not as if I’ll be out of a jacket, although they are a little tight now
> 
> Reasons for getting the new jacket:
> 
> Winters at where I live last 5 months each year, so I’ll be wearing the jacket a lot
> Although I do have jackets, they are a little tight and I would like to have something that’s a little looser and can layer underneath
> I have more than enough bags already and getting a new one won’t change my life in anyway
> 
> Picture of the MG clutch below:
> View attachment 5311974
> 
> 
> Picture of the jacket, Moose Knuckles Stirling parka (50% off):
> View attachment 5311977



I really like that Cloud. 
I have 2 purple clutches (blue-purple Sergio Rossi with gunmetal hardware and a violet Gucci ghw). I find them really useful. 

Purple goes with lots for evening and just a pop of purple in a bag doesn't equate with 'goth' if wearing all black, a tux look or LBD (Goth is great but not if that's not the look gone for). It's more sophisticated than the usual red pop, less typical than silver/gold metallic, and can be classic or more edgy (red lips/purple bag). Easy and pretty day/eve all year round too. 

The bag style in trendy now (MG Cloud or BV Pouch). Buy it now and enjoy but make sure you love it as a longterm investment in your own personal style.

I like the jacket (love the colour) but unless it takes your breath away or you are dying for it (a la @BowieFan1971 's LV trench) or will wear it lots in the next 2 months, why by such a Winter jacket when realistically you may have only Feb to wear it?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> What are you making with pomegranate molasses? I've tried making pomegranate chicken a few times but really wanted something that tasted like the version they made at the Mediterranean restaurant in Berkeley and never found a close recipe.


I rarely buy pomegranate (the fruit) mainly because of the hassle with peeling, but interestingly, I had a pomegranate from the grocery store yesterday, and finally decided to figure out the best way to peel it.  A quick search on YouTube was very helpful and I now know how to easily peel a fresh pomegranate!  So pleased and will be buying more on a regular basis.  
Have you looked on YouTube for the recipe?  I've found lots of recipes by just typing key search words in the search bar.


dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I need some bag advice...
> 
> Burgundy is a hard color for me. I've very picky about it being too brown or too red. Five years ago, I was shopping with my best friend for last-minute wedding necessities, and we walked into Kate Spade for fun. There I found a tote in the absolute PERFECT shade of burgundy on sale. I bought it even though I had no intentions of buying a bag that day. It was a simple tote, but to this day, I have not found a shade of burgundy that I've liked as much as I did that tote.
> 
> At some point, I must have scratched the tote on something (it was a very soft leather), and there was a small spot on the front bottom of the bag that was lighter than the rest. It always bothered me. A couple of years ago, I dyed a Dooney hobo I had a different color, and I got the (not-so) brilliant idea to dye that spot on my KS bag. Well, I didn't get the color quite right, so then I ended up dying the entire bag to even it out. It turned out far darker than I wanted, and I kept trying to fix it but really was just making it worse. I never was able to get it back to the original color. The bag ended up a fine color (kind of a very dark purple-red-wine color) and was still perfectly functional, but it was no longer my perfect shade of burgundy. I ended up giving it away to Goodwill because without it being the right color, it was just another tote, and I really don't need more totes. I was always upset with myself though for just not knowing when to stop. As I said, I haven't really found another bag in a shade of burgundy I like as much as I liked that one. (Chloe Fay in Intense Violine is close, but more purple, isn't made in that color anymore, doesn't pop up very often on the pre-loved market, and so far, not at a price I want to pay. Polene Numero Un in Burgundy is also close, and I do own it, but it's more brick red than the KS was). I also have sentimental memories tied to the bag because of that specific shopping trip with my best friend and how it was right before my wedding.
> 
> I just found that exact KS bag on Poshmark for a steal. Price isn't a factor - I can definitely afford it. And I'm so so tempted. But, as I said, I really have NO need for another tote. I have 9 totes already! Plus, I ultimately want to downsize my collection, and I'm having a hard enough time trying to do that as it is - to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've been without the tote for a few years now and been fine. It's not like I've ever had a situation where I've thought, "oh, that KS tote would have been the PERFECT finishing touch to this outfit." (Though, to be fair, I actually don't really match or even really coordinate my bags to outfits anyway. I tend to choose my bags first, but what is functional for the situation, but mainly by what I'm in the mood to carry.) I *should* pass on the bag. But, it's hard to find on the pre-loved market (yes, I've looked before - I've found it exactly twice before this, never at a price this low), and I still think about how it was that perfect burgundy shade. And I have all those sentimental memories tied to it, which probably shouldn't be a factor since it wouldn't actually be the bag I bought and I clearly have those memories without actually owning the bag.
> 
> So, what should I do? Buy the bag? Or be good and pass?


I know what you mean about the perfect shade of burgundy.  I feel like I'm always searching for the perfect shade of burgundy too.  I think you should buy the bag.  It's a great price, hard to find, and in the perfect shade.  You've had it before and love the bag.  So I say go for it!


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I need some bag advice...
> 
> Burgundy is a hard color for me. I've very picky about it being too brown or too red. Five years ago, I was shopping with my best friend for last-minute wedding necessities, and we walked into Kate Spade for fun. There I found a tote in the absolute PERFECT shade of burgundy on sale. I bought it even though I had no intentions of buying a bag that day. It was a simple tote, but to this day, I have not found a shade of burgundy that I've liked as much as I did that tote.
> 
> At some point, I must have scratched the tote on something (it was a very soft leather), and there was a small spot on the front bottom of the bag that was lighter than the rest. It always bothered me. A couple of years ago, I dyed a Dooney hobo I had a different color, and I got the (not-so) brilliant idea to dye that spot on my KS bag. Well, I didn't get the color quite right, so then I ended up dying the entire bag to even it out. It turned out far darker than I wanted, and I kept trying to fix it but really was just making it worse. I never was able to get it back to the original color. The bag ended up a fine color (kind of a very dark purple-red-wine color) and was still perfectly functional, but it was no longer my perfect shade of burgundy. I ended up giving it away to Goodwill because without it being the right color, it was just another tote, and I really don't need more totes. I was always upset with myself though for just not knowing when to stop. As I said, I haven't really found another bag in a shade of burgundy I like as much as I liked that one. (Chloe Fay in Intense Violine is close, but more purple, isn't made in that color anymore, doesn't pop up very often on the pre-loved market, and so far, not at a price I want to pay. Polene Numero Un in Burgundy is also close, and I do own it, but it's more brick red than the KS was). I also have sentimental memories tied to the bag because of that specific shopping trip with my best friend and how it was right before my wedding.
> 
> I just found that exact KS bag on Poshmark for a steal. Price isn't a factor - I can definitely afford it. And I'm so so tempted. But, as I said, I really have NO need for another tote. I have 9 totes already! Plus, I ultimately want to downsize my collection, and I'm having a hard enough time trying to do that as it is - to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've been without the tote for a few years now and been fine. It's not like I've ever had a situation where I've thought, "oh, that KS tote would have been the PERFECT finishing touch to this outfit." (Though, to be fair, I actually don't really match or even really coordinate my bags to outfits anyway. I tend to choose my bags first, but what is functional for the situation, but mainly by what I'm in the mood to carry.) I *should* pass on the bag. But, it's hard to find on the pre-loved market (yes, I've looked before - I've found it exactly twice before this, never at a price this low), and I still think about how it was that perfect burgundy shade. And I have all those sentimental memories tied to it, which probably shouldn't be a factor since it wouldn't actually be the bag I bought and I clearly have those memories without actually owning the bag.
> 
> So, what should I do? Buy the bag? Or be good and pass?



Hard one. 

I think it sounds like you're talking yourself into it - but maybe you really loved that bag, and at least you know it's the perfect shade for you. 

Are you trying to make the whole hideous dying of the bag scenario go away? That's as good reason as any. Sometimes it's taken me 10 years to track down a bag that got away, if I still want it, I still want it.

Are you buying it because it's amazing, including the perfect colour - in which case why didn't you hunt for and buy it before?  Maybe you did, but because you mention the price a lot I'm thinking 'what's the price got to do with it?' Is it because it's a good price and hence you can now justify it to yourself? 

Burgundy is a really difficult colour to get right. However, there will be many other good burgundy bags around in autumn, whereas if it were a particular shade/tint/hue of say yellow, blue (blues are really hard IMO) orange or purple or even cream it would be even harder. But if it's _that_ bag, and you miss having it (and not just nostalgia) then go for it.


----------



## 880

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I need some bag advice...
> 
> Burgundy is a hard color for me. I've very picky about it being too brown or too red. Five years ago, I was shopping with my best friend for last-minute wedding necessities, and we walked into Kate Spade for fun. There I found a tote in the absolute PERFECT shade of burgundy on sale. I bought it even though I had no intentions of buying a bag that day. It was a simple tote, but to this day, I have not found a shade of burgundy that I've liked as much as I did that tote.
> 
> At some point, I must have scratched the tote on something (it was a very soft leather), and there was a small spot on the front bottom of the bag that was lighter than the rest. It always bothered me. A couple of years ago, I dyed a Dooney hobo I had a different color, and I got the (not-so) brilliant idea to dye that spot on my KS bag. Well, I didn't get the color quite right, so then I ended up dying the entire bag to even it out. It turned out far darker than I wanted, and I kept trying to fix it but really was just making it worse. I never was able to get it back to the original color. The bag ended up a fine color (kind of a very dark purple-red-wine color) and was still perfectly functional, but it was no longer my perfect shade of burgundy. I ended up giving it away to Goodwill because without it being the right color, it was just another tote, and I really don't need more totes. I was always upset with myself though for just not knowing when to stop. As I said, I haven't really found another bag in a shade of burgundy I like as much as I liked that one. (Chloe Fay in Intense Violine is close, but more purple, isn't made in that color anymore, doesn't pop up very often on the pre-loved market, and so far, not at a price I want to pay. Polene Numero Un in Burgundy is also close, and I do own it, but it's more brick red than the KS was). I also have sentimental memories tied to the bag because of that specific shopping trip with my best friend and how it was right before my wedding.
> 
> I just found that exact KS bag on Poshmark for a steal. Price isn't a factor - I can definitely afford it. And I'm so so tempted. But, as I said, I really have NO need for another tote. I have 9 totes already! Plus, I ultimately want to downsize my collection, and I'm having a hard enough time trying to do that as it is - to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've been without the tote for a few years now and been fine. It's not like I've ever had a situation where I've thought, "oh, that KS tote would have been the PERFECT finishing touch to this outfit." (Though, to be fair, I actually don't really match or even really coordinate my bags to outfits anyway. I tend to choose my bags first, but what is functional for the situation, but mainly by what I'm in the mood to carry.) I *should* pass on the bag. But, it's hard to find on the pre-loved market (yes, I've looked before - I've found it exactly twice before this, never at a price this low), and I still think about how it was that perfect burgundy shade. And I have all those sentimental memories tied to it, which probably shouldn't be a factor since it wouldn't actually be the bag I bought and I clearly have those memories without actually owning the bag.
> 
> So, what should I do? Buy the bag? Or be good and pass?


If you don’t buy the bag, you will obviously regret it. This isn’t FOMO. This is you wishing you could turn back the clock. Buy it; wear it as much or as little as you want. Even if you just look at it every day, yoi clearly love the bag. Perhaps this time around yoi will use it. By the way, burgundy is a hard color for me too. I have a Bordeaux K32 that I hold onto bc it’s my only pop of color, but the 32 is not right for me; and perhaps burgundy isn’t either (come to think of it, maybe it will be the next to rehome Lol

@Purses & Perfumes , I thought you just cut a pomegranate in half and scooped out seeds?

@Sparkletastic , I love your posts! 90s aesthetic. How different we all are. I didn’t do grunge and only started wearing doc martens maybe five years ago. I wore a lot of boutique dolce &gabbana; YSL; Gucci; Prada bags. I also have some tom Ford for gucci (I bought suits, dresses, jackets) and YSL RTW (I bought everything lol), and I kept some favorites, though i have to diet more to get into it. back then, dolce did the most flattering designer denim, very polished; you could wear it to fancy lunches. I have a hand painted close fitting cocktail dress from dolce and unico leather pants from the relaunch opening of their Madison store (they made one in every size). i also shopped issey miyake, and I kept a bubble jacket from that era. (All the clothes are in the vintage RTW thread started by @Yoshi1296. In 1998, I bought a (conservative for me) Donna Karan top line black pants suit from Barney’s (I rememebr this bc I was in a relatives home in Asia, and the laundry woman hand washed it and ruined it). I think early 1990s, there was a Romeo Gigli boutique in an UES brownstone, next to a Maud Frizon shoe boutique. I also wore a lot of Manolo heels in 1998. My favorites were a leather heel with linen detailing and a leather and suede heel with a cut out at the toe décolleté

DH  was in his minimal, all black phase (dolce suit, sweater, Prada shoes) and once on a business trip to Japan was mistaken for security by the elevator operator. He was buff and shaved head, and he thought it was cute, no offense. I remember this bc he said thst he was approached by the hotel manager who passed him a hand written note of apology from the elevator operator, and he did not see her for the rest of the trip.

eta: we bought a lot of etro RTW; and I bought pants from givenchy and ungaro. That was probably the last time I bought color lol. Back then Robert clegerie shoes were feminine, and I had metallic silver sandals with shaped heels and other things. It was Prada that did oversized clunky black and the first iteration of techno nylon fabric. I closed the decade with Roberto cavalli (kept two denim jackets: one corseted back, one moto)


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore that gold bag. It has such a slinky sexy fun vibe.





Sparkletastic said:


> Girl, you better werk that pose and those boots!  Love the look!



Thank you so much Sparkle!



Sparkletastic said:


> All in, my max is 35. My comfort zone is 30-32. And, I’m “languishing” at 25. LOL!   I just don’t see anything I want to buy now but I’m open to a mind blowing bag.



I am similar, I have 32 bags currently and I suspect my max is around 35. 



dramaprincess713 said:


> This is why I’m so picky about tan/camel/cognac shades. So many of them as too yellow for my tastes!



Yes! This is how I feel about camel also I think. I have one camel bag bc it feels like a color I *should* have in my collection, and it’s the only shade of camel I’ve ever really liked. But I’m beginning to wonder if I should let it go.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> These are exactly my reasons for wearing a bag, just better written.


Thanks  


papertiger said:


> Pre-Covid.
> 
> My process is edited as I create a 'vibe' or fashion-story I'm going to wear for the next 1-3 months. It may be in fashion or it may be so far out of fashion I may be the only one
> 
> Therefore, my bag choice(s) are within an edited 8-10 bag rotation.  That will also take care of the season and colours and 'vibe'.
> 
> The only choice I need to make is think of where I'm going and what I'm going to be doing.
> 
> It also means that using bags outside of that seasonal/monthly rotation is made more difficult as I've put them away. This could be a reason I'm so bl**dy terrible at our bag challenges
> 
> 
> At the moment, I'm doing a kind of 'Dark Academia' trend. Dark icky colours, grey duffle or black pea coat, short skirt, jumper (sweater) DMs (black or dark red) thick tights or leggings, square scarves tied high around the neck or very long wool ones flapping. I don't carry books in my hand as a prop (perhaps cat food though). The bags are mid-size cross-bodies and satchels or soft briefcases. These tend to be older and worn, but that's OK because it's actually better with the look I'm going for.


Interesting to read your process. I think I have that sort of rotation but don’t put anything away. I love the idea of your fashion story! 

On coats in general as @afroken ‘s dilemma. I realise I’m a coat buyer. I’ve got more coats than bags! What with lots of seasons I find I need different weights of coats. My fluctuating size doesn’t help! I got to 26 at a rough count and hadn’t started on work jackets… I love coats!


----------



## Jereni

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I need some bag advice...
> 
> Burgundy is a hard color for me. I've very picky about it being too brown or too red. Five years ago, I was shopping with my best friend for last-minute wedding necessities, and we walked into Kate Spade for fun. There I found a tote in the absolute PERFECT shade of burgundy on sale. I bought it even though I had no intentions of buying a bag that day. It was a simple tote, but to this day, I have not found a shade of burgundy that I've liked as much as I did that tote.
> 
> At some point, I must have scratched the tote on something (it was a very soft leather), and there was a small spot on the front bottom of the bag that was lighter than the rest. It always bothered me. A couple of years ago, I dyed a Dooney hobo I had a different color, and I got the (not-so) brilliant idea to dye that spot on my KS bag. Well, I didn't get the color quite right, so then I ended up dying the entire bag to even it out. It turned out far darker than I wanted, and I kept trying to fix it but really was just making it worse. I never was able to get it back to the original color. The bag ended up a fine color (kind of a very dark purple-red-wine color) and was still perfectly functional, but it was no longer my perfect shade of burgundy. I ended up giving it away to Goodwill because without it being the right color, it was just another tote, and I really don't need more totes. I was always upset with myself though for just not knowing when to stop. As I said, I haven't really found another bag in a shade of burgundy I like as much as I liked that one. (Chloe Fay in Intense Violine is close, but more purple, isn't made in that color anymore, doesn't pop up very often on the pre-loved market, and so far, not at a price I want to pay. Polene Numero Un in Burgundy is also close, and I do own it, but it's more brick red than the KS was). I also have sentimental memories tied to the bag because of that specific shopping trip with my best friend and how it was right before my wedding.
> 
> I just found that exact KS bag on Poshmark for a steal. Price isn't a factor - I can definitely afford it. And I'm so so tempted. But, as I said, I really have NO need for another tote. I have 9 totes already! Plus, I ultimately want to downsize my collection, and I'm having a hard enough time trying to do that as it is - to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've been without the tote for a few years now and been fine. It's not like I've ever had a situation where I've thought, "oh, that KS tote would have been the PERFECT finishing touch to this outfit." (Though, to be fair, I actually don't really match or even really coordinate my bags to outfits anyway. I tend to choose my bags first, but what is functional for the situation, but mainly by what I'm in the mood to carry.) I *should* pass on the bag. But, it's hard to find on the pre-loved market (yes, I've looked before - I've found it exactly twice before this, never at a price this low), and I still think about how it was that perfect burgundy shade. And I have all those sentimental memories tied to it, which probably shouldn't be a factor since it wouldn't actually be the bag I bought and I clearly have those memories without actually owning the bag.
> 
> So, what should I do? Buy the bag? Or be good and pass?



Lol this one is easy! Get the bag! 100% !



Katinahat said:


> How do you choose which bag to carry each day?
> 
> For me in order of what influences my decision:
> 1. Functionality and bag type - what am I doing that day, what will I need to carry and where am I going.
> eg larger bag such as a tote for work or a shopping, smaller bag for evening, nylon KS for walking the dog or holiday somewhere leather might spoil.
> 2. By outfit vibe.
> If I’m wearing something smarter, how polished and put together do I want to look? eg I love a chain bag for lunch or evening out. Or do I want to be more causal with a medium sized bag crossbody such as a regular Alexa.
> 3. By outfit season and colour.
> What colour bag complements my clothing season and colour. eg
> Lighter summery clothing often gets me into tan, chestnut, lighter blues and pink. Heavier clothing blacks, oxblood and perhaps navy. Plus I like a bit of coordination in colour of clothing with colour of bag, not matching but colours that compliment. I have the bag types I like best in more than one colour eg chain bags, crossbody, totes.
> 4. tPf
> Am I trying to increase wears of a certain bag because of tracking or am I wearing it for a challenge!
> This might come higher up my choice list and certainly has this month with the use the bag challenge!
> 
> Your reasons?
> 
> Edit: I should also add, in true tPf style, this whole process sometimes flips at point 2/3/4 when I choose my outfit for the day to match the bag I want go carry!



Very good explanation of how you choose your bags, makes a lot of sense. I love that tPF found it’s way in there as a reason.  

Currently I’m following a basic approach of: which bag do I feel like wearing, out of the set of bags that I haven’t worn yet this month. Then I pick an outfit that goes with it.

It’s true that function inherently plays a role also tho. I don’t tend to wear my sparkly gold evening bag for errands for example. Although I did wear it to morning coffee recently to get a ‘wear’ in


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> How do you choose which bag to carry each day?
> 
> For me in order of what influences my decision:
> 1. Functionality and bag type - what am I doing that day, what will I need to carry and where am I going.
> eg larger bag such as a tote for work or a shopping, smaller bag for evening, nylon KS for walking the dog or holiday somewhere leather might spoil.
> 2. By outfit vibe.
> If I’m wearing something smarter, how polished and put together do I want to look? eg I love a chain bag for lunch or evening out. Or do I want to be more causal with a medium sized bag crossbody such as a regular Alexa.
> 3. By outfit season and colour.
> What colour bag complements my clothing season and colour. eg
> Lighter summery clothing often gets me into tan, chestnut, lighter blues and pink. Heavier clothing blacks, oxblood and perhaps navy. Plus I like a bit of coordination in colour of clothing with colour of bag, not matching but colours that compliment. I have the bag types I like best in more than one colour eg chain bags, crossbody, totes.
> 4. tPf
> Am I trying to increase wears of a certain bag because of tracking or am I wearing it for a challenge!
> This might come higher up my choice list and certainly has this month with the use the bag challenge!
> 
> Your reasons?
> 
> Edit: I should also add, in true tPf style, this whole process sometimes flips at point 2/3/4 when I choose my outfit for the day to match the bag I want go carry!


What I am doing that day, and the outfit I am wearing are important considerations.   Outfit color for sure, and seasons to some extent also factor in.  Prefer top handle bags for easy grab and go for daytime activities.  Chain bags for evening events, although there is no hard and fast rule on this one.  I will sometimes carry chain strap bags for daytime activities too.
Your list is pretty comprehensive, and regarding your last point, once in a while, I will also first choose the bag I want to carry and everything else like the outfit and accessories are then selected to go with the bag (but this doesn't happen very often).


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thanks
> 
> Interesting to read your process. I think I have that sort of rotation but don’t put anything away. I love the idea of your fashion story!
> 
> On coats in general as @afroken ‘s dilemma. I realise I’m a coat buyer. I’ve got more coats than bags! What with lots of seasons I find I need different weights of coats. My fluctuating size doesn’t help! I got to 26 at a rough count and hadn’t started on work jackets… I love coats!



I am Papertiger and I am a coat addict! 

I prob have enough bags to sink the Titanic, but left to my own devices it's coats (and jackets) that have my   (and soul).


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s wearying to have scammers at every turn.
> I love cute little SLG’s snd yours are adorable i just can’t bring myself to buy more. I will happily change bags daily but never want to change my wallet
> Great job on completing your rehome!
> I limit my collection to what I can wear. My standard is that in non covid times, I want to wear each bag at least every other month. Then I throw in a few other factors. All in, my max is 35. My comfort zone is 30-32. And, I’m “languishing” at 25. LOL!   I just don’t see anything I want to buy now but I’m open to a mind blowing bag.
> There are several postings scattered through tPf. If you go to a certain brand they may even have a dedicated thread on maintenance.
> YES!!  I live for pink
> The last time I bought a fur was 3 years ago and it’s my most worn winter coat. I would but another  if I fell in love but I have enough and ones I adore so likely I’m good on that front.
> I always feel strangled by scarves. And, they don’t fit my aesthetic. So I’ve stayed away… I’m happy to concede that everything is not going to look good on me no matter how stunning it may look on someone else.



You know what also gives me that strangled feeling? Turtlenecks... even mock turtlenecks. Sometimes it happens, other times it doesn't.


----------



## Katinahat

Today’s use the bag: Kate Spade Daily Small Satchel. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The name says it all. This was my most used bag of 2020: constantly at weekends and holidays when dog walking etc so I’m not sure it counts for this challenge. Basically anywhere I go that’s possibly wet and muddy! Bag spill would be dog bags, dog treats, ball  So useful with crossbody and top handles. 

My friend laughs at me that my dog walking bag is a Kate Spade! But it is nylon. Naturally, I have a similar one in bright pink too.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> By the way, burgundy is a hard color for me too. I have a Bordeaux K32 that I hold onto bc it’s my only pop of color, but the 32 is not right for me; and perhaps burgundy isn’t either (come to think of it, maybe it will be the next to rehome Lol
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes , I thought you just cut a pomegranate in half and scooped out seeds?
> 
> @Sparkletastic , I love your posts! 90s aesthetic. How different we all are. I didn’t do grunge and only started wearing doc martens maybe five years ago. I wore a lot of boutique dolce &gabbana; YSL; Gucci; Prada bags. I also have some tom Ford for gucci (I bought suits, dresses, jackets) and YSL RTW (I bought everything lol), and I kept some favorites, though i have to diet more to get into it. back then, dolce did the most flattering designer denim, very polished; you could wear it to fancy lunches. I have a hand painted close fitting cocktail dress from dolce and unico leather pants from the relaunch opening of their Madison store (they made one in every size). i also shopped issey miyake, and I kept a bubble jacket from that era. (All the clothes are in the vintage RTW thread started by @Yoshi1296. In 1998, I bought a (conservative for me) Donna Karan top line black pants suit from Barney’s (I rememebr this bc I was in a relatives home in Asia, and the laundry woman hand washed it and ruined it). I think early 1990s, there was a Romeo Gigli boutique in an UES brownstone, next to a Maud Frizon shoe boutique. I also wore a lot of Manolo heels in 1998. My favorites were a leather heel with linen detailing and a leather and suede heel with a cut out at the toe décolleté
> 
> DH  was in his minimal, all black phase (dolce suit, sweater, Prada shoes) and once on a business trip to Japan was mistaken for security by the elevator operator. He was buff and shaved head, and he thought it was cute, no offense. I remember this bc he said thst he was approached by the hotel manager who passed him a hand written note of apology from the elevator operator, and he did not see her for the rest of the trip.


That is how I used to cut a pomegranate (in quarters and scoop out seeds), but I think the new method is quicker and not as messy.  (Maybe I just wasn't doing it right originally.)  One of my health goals this year is to eat more fruit.  I am pretty good with vegetables, but somehow fall short when it comes to fruit so anything that helps motivate me to eat more fruit is good, lol.

Your Bordeaux Kelly is absolutely gorgeous!  Such a perfect shade and stunning.    Speaking of fashion, I went through a very long minimalist phase myself in my twenties and into my early thirties.   My friends were also minimalists, and during that entire period, I paid very little attention to fashion, and there are so many things I missed out on (including buying classic handbags, especially Chanel, when they were priced much better).


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> I realise I’m a coat buyer. I’ve got more coats than bags! What with lots of seasons I find I need different weights of coats. My fluctuating size doesn’t help! I got to 26 at a rough count and hadn’t started on work jackets… I love coats!


Yes this  I actually love RTW, esp jackets and coats, more than bags
, designer, vintage, all kinds


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> If you don’t buy the bag, you will obviously regret it. This isn’t FOMO. This is you wishing you could turn back the clock. Buy it; wear it as much or as little as you want. Even if you just look at it every day, yoi clearly love the bag. Perhaps this time around yoi will use it. By the way, burgundy is a hard color for me too. I have a Bordeaux K32 that I hold onto bc it’s my only pop of color, but the 32 is not right for me; and perhaps burgundy isn’t either (come to think of it, maybe it will be the next to rehome Lol
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes , I thought you just cut a pomegranate in half and scooped out seeds?
> 
> @Sparkletastic , I love your posts! 90s aesthetic. How different we all are. I didn’t do grunge and only started wearing doc martens maybe five years ago. I wore a lot of boutique dolce &gabbana; YSL; Gucci; Prada bags. I also have some tom Ford for gucci (I bought suits, dresses, jackets) and YSL RTW (I bought everything lol), and I kept some favorites, though i have to diet more to get into it. back then, dolce did the most flattering designer denim, very polished; you could wear it to fancy lunches. I have a hand painted close fitting cocktail dress from dolce and unico leather pants from the relaunch opening of their Madison store (they made one in every size). i also shopped issey miyake, and I kept a bubble jacket from that era. (All the clothes are in the vintage RTW thread started by @Yoshi1296. In 1998, I bought a (conservative for me) Donna Karan top line black pants suit from Barney’s (I rememebr this bc I was in a relatives home in Asia, and the laundry woman hand washed it and ruined it). I think early 1990s, there was a Romeo Gigli boutique in an UES brownstone, next to a Maud Frizon shoe boutique. I also wore a lot of Manolo heels in 1998. My favorites were a leather heel with linen detailing and a leather and suede heel with a cut out at the toe décolleté
> 
> DH  was in his minimal, all black phase (dolce suit, sweater, Prada shoes) and once on a business trip to Japan was mistaken for security by the elevator operator. He was buff and shaved head, and he thought it was cute, no offense. I remember this bc he said thst he was approached by the hotel manager who passed him a hand written note of apology from the elevator operator, and he did not see her for the rest of the trip.
> 
> eta: we bought a lot of etro RTW; and I bought pants from givenchy and ungaro. That was probably the last time I bought color lol. Back then Robert clegerie shoes were feminine, and I had metallic silver sandals with shaped heels and other things. It was Prada that did oversized clunky black and the first iteration of techno nylon fabric. I closed the decade with Roberto cavalli (kept two denim jackets: one corseted back, one moto)



Hi hope you still have all your *Etro and Cavalli*. 

It's become a  timeless boho look and some of that stuff is so beautiful.  Since the '70s and 00s are big again this Summer so you won't have to buy any of the poorer made stuff that trying to copy the stuff you have anyway (check out Cavaalli, Etro, Valentino et al - even Me and Em - where do they get their prices? I'm shook and shocked). Prices for RTW are now the prices of what we used to sell couture for (my Sat and Summer job IM years ago).


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> In this situation, totally get the bag! If it’s in the condition you want at a price you can afford then why not. Somethings have sentimental value beyond their material value and this is  one of them. You’d probably regret it otherwise.
> 
> Interesting your point on not choosing bag by outfit. I think this might be a good thread discussion if others like?
> 
> How do you choose which bag to carry each day?
> 
> For me in order of what influences my decision:
> 1. Functionality and bag type - what am I doing that day, what will I need to carry and where am I going.
> eg larger bag such as a tote for work or a shopping, smaller bag for evening, nylon KS for walking the dog or holiday somewhere leather might spoil.
> 2. By outfit vibe.
> If I’m wearing something smarter, how polished and put together do I want to look? eg I love a chain bag for lunch or evening out. Or do I want to be more causal with a medium sized bag crossbody such as a regular Alexa.
> 3. By outfit season and colour.
> What colour bag complements my clothing season and colour. eg
> Lighter summery clothing often gets me into tan, chestnut, lighter blues and pink. Heavier clothing blacks, oxblood and perhaps navy. Plus I like a bit of coordination in colour of clothing with colour of bag, not matching but colours that compliment. I have the bag types I like best in more than one colour eg chain bags, crossbody, totes.
> 4. tPf
> Am I trying to increase wears of a certain bag because of tracking or am I wearing it for a challenge!
> This might come higher up my choice list and certainly has this month with the use the bag challenge!
> 
> Your reasons?
> 
> Edit: I should also add, in true tPf style, this whole process sometimes flips at point 2/3/4 when I choose my outfit for the day to match the bag I want go carry!



I love your list! And your question really got me to thinking about how I select my bags. I work Monday through Thursday (long days so I can be off on Friday) and will carry the same work tote for the better part of a season without changing it. I have five totes I rotate between. I tried changing them out, but I am the type of person who just wants to get to work so I can get work over with, which means I don’t want to dawdle, even for something as fun as selecting a bag.

Friday is reserved for laundry and errands since DH is working and DD is in school; frees up my weekends to spend with them. I usually dig out one of my lululemon mini totes for this since they can be worn crossbody, but also have handles, and they wipe down well. I am using my better bags for Friday errands more now that COVID transfer is much less of a concern.

Weekends are when I get more creative with my bags. I usually select what I carry based on a combination of what you list: Outfit I’m wearing, activities of the day, what bag needs some love and attention. I have some favorites I rotate between, but you all are inspiring me to use all of my bags more, so I am rediscovering bags I haven’t used in a while. (Thank you tPF friends!)

Unfortunately this strategy means my non-totes don’t see a lot of use since I have way more of those than I do totes (about 30 bags, not including totes or the lululemon micro bags). Hmmm… I have to do something about this!


----------



## dramaprincess713

dcooney4 said:


> I love your fun polar bear tote. It makes me smile.


Thank you! I’ve thought about getting rid of it because again, I have too many totes, and it’s not the most “grown up” of bags. But I can’t do it. I love it, and it makes me smile as well. Plus, everyone who knows me knows I love bears and polar bears so it’s a very “me” tote. It is possibly the only bag that even my husband said I had to buy!



papertiger said:


> Hard one.
> 
> I think it sounds like you're talking yourself into it - but maybe you really loved that bag, and at least you know it's the perfect shade for you.
> 
> Are you trying to make the whole hideous dying of the bag scenario go away? That's as good reason as any. Sometimes it's taken me 10 years to track down a bag that got away, if I still want it, I still want it.
> 
> Are you buying it because it's amazing, including the perfect colour - in which case why didn't you hunt for and buy it before?  Maybe you did, but because you mention the price a lot I'm thinking 'what's the price got to do with it?' Is it because it's a good price and hence you can now justify it to yourself?
> 
> Burgundy is a really difficult colour to get right. However, there will be many other good burgundy bags around in autumn, whereas if it were a particular shade/tint/hue of say yellow, blue (blues are really hard IMO) orange or purple or even cream it would be even harder. But if it's _that_ bag, and you miss having it (and not just nostalgia) then go for it.


Great questions and things to think about! You know, I actually think I’m trying to talk myself out of buying it, rather than into buying it, because I know I don’t need it. My collection certainly it isn’t lacking in totes! Yes, I think a part of me is trying to make the whole dyeing incident go away. But also, if it weren’t for the dyeing incident, I’m fairly certain the bag would still be in my collection. It was never on the chopping block pre-dye. Is it amazing? I don’t know. It’s a basic, simple tote, so nothing all that special in that sense. It’s the color and super soft leather that made it so great for me. I actually have tried to hunt it down before but only found it twice previously, both at good prices but higher than what I was comfortable with. Your point about what does price have to do with it is a good one, and I think it’s because I’m equating the price as the “cost” of my dye mistake. A price in the hundreds, while perfectly reasonable for this bag, just feels like I’m paying that amount for a mistake I made, which doesn’t feel great to me. A price in the double digits is much more palatable and makes me feel like my dye mistake wasn’t quite so bad, and that I’m not quite so stupid.



whateve said:


> FOMO gets me every time! If it is a steal, I would get it. Use it until you get it out of your system. It will make your memories of the bag happier so you can forget all about your dyeing mistake.





Katinahat said:


> In this situation, totally get the bag! If it’s in the condition you want at a price you can afford then why not. Somethings have sentimental value beyond their material value and this is  one of them. You’d probably regret it otherwise.





880 said:


> If you don’t buy the bag, you will obviously regret it. This isn’t FOMO. This is you wishing you could turn back the clock. Buy it; wear it as much or as little as you want. Even if you just look at it every day, yoi clearly love the bag. Perhaps this time around yoi will use it. By the way, burgundy is a hard color for me too. I have a Bordeaux K32 that I hold onto bc it’s my only pop of color, but the 32 is not right for me; and perhaps burgundy isn’t either (come to think of it, maybe it will be the next to rehome Lol





Jereni said:


> Lol this one is easy! Get the bag! 100% !


I do think I may regret it if I passed and would probably just keep doing periodic searches for it. You all have have me just about convinced to get the bag!


----------



## dramaprincess713

papertiger said:


> Sounds like you not extreme either way.
> 
> The best way is to do a lipstick test. That way the comparison test colour is in the middle of your face.
> 
> A blue-red, magenta or wine lipstick will look so amazing on someone without any/much yellow in their skin. On anyone with a lot of golden hues it will make them look jaundiced.
> A tomato, orange-red or rust will look healthier on someone with more of a rust, golden tan, golden-olive, light golden or gold skin, on someone with no/not much yellow in their skin it will make them look pale and colourless.
> If both are extreme for you and you've tended to stick to brown-pink and pink-brown and pinky-corral shades, it could be you're in neither group and therefore extreme shades of lipsticks will overwhelm.
> 
> People have made whole careers and industries in telling others to chuck perfectly good wardrobes and buy lots of new things.
> 
> I normally find the colours that one is individually most attached to and enjoy wearing are the ones that work best - sometimes it's that simple. Mostly, the only problems arise are when we really like something and know the only one left in our size is not in a colour, too light or dark for us and still buy it.


Oh, I’ll definitely have to try the lipstick trick! I like blue-based reds, but that is more because I like blue-based reds in general, not necessarily because it’s the most flattering. I’m not sure I’ve ever even tried a tomato red lipstick because I generally don’t like orange-y reds. I also wear a lot of pink-brown lipstick shades so who knows, lol. I will have to try shades out and take a more critical look. 

I think part of my confusion is that I’m Asian so, from all that I’ve read, I’m “supposed” to be warm-toned and have yellow or olive undertones. But I don’t know if I actually do. I tend to be naturally drawn to colors that I understand to be best for cool-toned people. I love jewel-tones, and like I said, I like blue-based red lipsticks. But I’m not sure either of these are because that’s what’s most flattering on me. I think it’s just the colors I’m drawn to with no consideration of flattering to me at all.


----------



## Jereni

Use the bag challenge: Coach Turnlock Pouch in purple.

Not much of an outfit to show off but heck, it’s cold.

I love the color of this bag but in the end I don’t find it flattering on me, and I prefer a crossbody to have a top handle for grab and go. So this will probably get replaced by another purple bag eventually when I find the right one.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Update - I bought the bag! I actually decided to submit an offer on Posh that the seller accepted so I’m only spending $50, including tax and shipping. A part of me still has the “you shouldn’t have, you don’t need it” feeling, but I think if I didn’t I’d keep thinking about it and seeking it out. This way, I can either use and enjoy it or get it out of my system and resell.


----------



## Sparkletastic

DME said:


> For me, hallmarks of 90’s fashion are oversized clothes, flannel shirts, chokers and Doc Martens. At least mid-90’s fashion. Grunge era and all. When I think about the aughts, bootcut pants/jeans come to mind, as do oversized bags with lots of hardware.





papertiger said:


> It's been a kind of bubble-up from Tiktok. Originally more from cultures and countries that didn't have parents that wore stuff the first time around, '90 has now been very much in fashion again for a while, the 00s is joining it.
> 
> I suppose fashion history has deemed the innocuous garments of the 90s and 00s for '20s trends as:
> 
> '90s:
> Close to the body (silhouette)
> Long or short (length)
> Slip dresses
> skirts and dresses worn over tops and trousers
> Lycra and club wear
> High shine and colour
> Grunge, space age and clubbing
> Silver
> Minimalist black - no embellishment and lots of skin
> Minimal bags with thin or rolled handles, no hardware
> High necklines and slits in skirts (they were to the side, '20s they're to the front)
> Sneakers
> Delicate jewellery or none
> Platforms and/or square/chisel toes
> Girliness and tendrils, ironed hair
> 
> Utility and boyishness - we haven't gone back there yet
> 
> 00s trends we're seeing again:
> Crop tops and jackets
> Low waists
> Curved flares
> Pop
> Japanese school-girl
> Logos
> Lingerie dressing
> Heels
> Trad chunky jewellery worn with irony (like huge Creole gold earrings)
> Loud prints
> Matchy trouser or skirt suits (a la Legally Blonde)
> Flared minis and mini kilts
> Major hardware
> Little minimalist or maxamailist bags worn on the shoulder on short straps
> 
> There's also a mix of the 2 decades that actually ends up looking quite early '90s (a la The Nanny)
> 
> See Miu Mui '22 - MP shows the older audience aghast at the young models wearing no-nonsense '90s and '00s trends that made Prada famous. Which is quite funny since the audience is 'fashion' and presumably wore these clothes anyway.
> 
> Trying to recreate fashion outrage is so old fashioned





880 said:


> If you don’t buy the bag, you will obviously regret it. This isn’t FOMO. This is you wishing you could turn back the clock. Buy it; wear it as much or as little as you want. Even if you just look at it every day, yoi clearly love the bag. Perhaps this time around yoi will use it. By the way, burgundy is a hard color for me too. I have a Bordeaux K32 that I hold onto bc it’s my only pop of color, but the 32 is not right for me; and perhaps burgundy isn’t either (come to think of it, maybe it will be the next to rehome Lol
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes , I thought you just cut a pomegranate in half and scooped out seeds?
> 
> @Sparkletastic , I love your posts! 90s aesthetic. How different we all are. I didn’t do grunge and only started wearing doc martens maybe five years ago. I wore a lot of boutique dolce &gabbana; YSL; Gucci; Prada bags. I also have some tom Ford for gucci (I bought suits, dresses, jackets) and YSL RTW (I bought everything lol), and I kept some favorites, though i have to diet more to get into it. back then, dolce did the most flattering designer denim, very polished; you could wear it to fancy lunches. I have a hand painted close fitting cocktail dress from dolce and unico leather pants from the relaunch opening of their Madison store (they made one in every size). i also shopped issey miyake, and I kept a bubble jacket from that era. (All the clothes are in the vintage RTW thread started by @Yoshi1296. In 1998, I bought a (conservative for me) Donna Karan top line black pants suit from Barney’s (I rememebr this bc I was in a relatives home in Asia, and the laundry woman hand washed it and ruined it). I think early 1990s, there was a Romeo Gigli boutique in an UES brownstone, next to a Maud Frizon shoe boutique. I also wore a lot of Manolo heels in 1998. My favorites were a leather heel with linen detailing and a leather and suede heel with a cut out at the toe décolleté
> 
> DH  was in his minimal, all black phase (dolce suit, sweater, Prada shoes) and once on a business trip to Japan was mistaken for security by the elevator operator. He was buff and shaved head, and he thought it was cute, no offense. I remember this bc he said thst he was approached by the hotel manager who passed him a hand written note of apology from the elevator operator, and he did not see her for the rest of the trip.
> 
> eta: we bought a lot of etro RTW; and I bought pants from givenchy and ungaro. That was probably the last time I bought color lol. Back then Robert clegerie shoes were feminine, and I had metallic silver sandals with shaped heels and other things. It was Prada that did oversized clunky black and the first iteration of techno nylon fabric. I closed the decade with Roberto cavalli (kept two denim jackets: one corseted back, one moto)


Thanks for all the intel, everyone! I’m still struggling to picture anything beyond grunge in my mind’s eye. I’ll hop on tiktok and get some visuals. This doesn’t sound like my cuppa but perhaps I can put my twist on an element or two.   I do, however, like the idea of slip dresses and all black. Those are good looks for me.


----------



## americandreaming

stats
bags in 1
bags out 0
slgs 0 movement

will be selling one bag and STILL looking to move the others I had planned to go but not receiving offers I am willing to accept so my bags will wait for the right buyer/lover.

still slowly revamping the wardrobe ie donating about 90 per cent of it and slowly buying only classics that fit my minimalist neutral theme


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh, I’ll definitely have to try the lipstick trick! I like blue-based reds, but that is more because I like blue-based reds in general, not necessarily because it’s the most flattering. I’m not sure I’ve ever even tried a tomato red lipstick because I generally don’t like orange-y reds. I also wear a lot of pink-brown lipstick shades so who knows, lol. I will have to try shades out and take a more critical look.
> 
> I think part of my confusion is that I’m Asian so, from all that I’ve read, I’m “supposed” to be warm-toned and have yellow or olive undertones. But I don’t know if I actually do. I tend to be naturally drawn to colors that I understand to be best for cool-toned people. I love jewel-tones, and like I said, I like blue-based red lipsticks. But I’m not sure either of these are because that’s what’s most flattering on me. I think it’s just the colors I’m drawn to with no consideration of flattering to me at all.



Colouring usually has nothing nothing to do with race or place although genetics can play a part. Even a flicker more gold in an iris or a purple undertone to the lips can make a big difference.

I have had Asian friends be told by one colour analyst they are a 'Spring' and go to another they're a 'Winter' and vice versa. If you've read up on these then you'll know they are polar opposites. That just can't be right.  This is another problem with these colour consultant theories, they have been developed from a Western perspective.

It sounds like you have a little yellow in your skin, and just a little blue visible- which will make you seem 'olive'. Green is made up of blue and yellow. If the very slight 'olive' is more blue you can indeed be more 'cool' (than 'warm') and you can also be close to neutral.

Your shadow colour may actually be grey-green, _good_ for eye-shadow above the eyes, not for under. Using the natural colours that occur in our own skin is actually really flattering - just in the right places.

If you wear it, try a light pink blush too (no micro glitters) and see if you think you look great/healthy/better. Try a peach, which one flatters you more? I can wear both too, pink or peach, equally good, just _not_ 'neutral' 'universally flattering' or tan.

If you contour your cheek-bones, stay away from the usual red or yellow toned bronzers, go for taupe especially made for contour.

It's just a question of staying away of wearing colours that make you look pale and ill.

There's no reason why you shouldn't wear the colours you're drawn too, especially since you could be fairly close to a neutral.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge: Coach Turnlock Pouch in purple.
> 
> Not much of an outfit to show off but heck, it’s cold.
> 
> I love the color of this bag but in the end I don’t find it flattering on me, and I prefer a crossbody to have a top handle for grab and go. So this will probably get replaced by another purple bag eventually when I find the right one.
> 
> View attachment 5312487



You look adorable, I can see its cold. 

Purples are hard to get right for sure.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m really struggling purse peeps. Friday I woke up and was ready to scream about this Covid / surgery weight / weakness. I can’t stand it anymore. So, now that I have clearance from the neurosurgeon to do more than walking, I’m hiring a personal trainer.

I’ve never worked with one before because I’ve always been healthy, active and fit (how easy to take that for granted) and knew how to work out. But, now, I have no clue how to go from weeks in bed and months convalescing - yielding zero stamina, limited strength and extra body weight - back to fit. Everything I’ve tried has been too taxing and discouraging.

But, it’s bizarre. I will drop $x,xxx on a bag and not blink. Spending $200 a week on trainer feels like a crazy indulgence. Why???? 

Meanwhile, I am on my third set of Invisalign trays. (Treatment was delayed due to surgery). I am sooooo incredibly sick of having plastic in my mouth.  It’s just one more irritant to make me grumpy.

My hair is still cuckoo as it grows back in where the ear to ear headband incision was made and I start to regain the massive amounts that fell out from the physical “shock” of the surgery. I felt my hair was one of my best features so it’s disheartening to see it in the mirror now. I feel like I’ve gone from Rapunzel to Gollum. 

And, I need to have a laser procedure on one of my retinas. I’ve had retina issues (all well treated) since I was 16. I reaaaaallly did not need one to pop up now. 

So, I’m in a bit of pity party mood. Rationally, I know I’m on the right track to “fix” everything. And, my family tells me to give it just 6 more months - I’ll be fit, hair will be grown in enough to style, teeth will be complete. But, I’m just at my absolute end with physical issues of any kind. I swear before all that is holy and unseen. If I go into menopause any time soon, I’m riding a one eyed dragon into the cosmos and slaying any and all gods on duty. 

Thanks for letting me get this off my chest. I try to stay upbeat and optimistic but this has just been an ugly and protracted journey. I’m running on fumes.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

dramaprincess713 said:


> Update - I bought the bag! I actually decided to submit an offer on Posh that the seller accepted so I’m only spending $50, including tax and shipping. A part of me still has the “you shouldn’t have, you don’t need it” feeling, but I think if I didn’t I’d keep thinking about it and seeking it out. This way, I can either use and enjoy it or get it out of my system and resell.



Yey! That’s a GREAT price and a happy ending to the bag dyeing situation!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DME said:


> I would love to hear more thoughts from you and others on this. We’re about to enter the third year of the pandemic, so it’s hard to justify keeping bags that worked in the before times since I’m not sure when/if we’ll be in that space again. I’m a big fan of releasing an item if it’s no longer working for me; I don’t often have regrets, but I suspect I might if I was too ruthless right now. I love so many of those bags I’m not currently using that I find them difficult to part with. Do others feel like this? If so, what’s been your strategy in dealing with it?


I meant to write about this before, but this thread moves so fast and sometimes I lose track.  Anyway I am finally getting to it.  I agree with your point about not being sure when we will be in a space similar to pre-pandemic days and bag usage.  With regards to releasing items we are not using, the way I decided to approach this is to consider letting go of some bags that were not big loves to begin with; the ones that I was not sure about in terms of color, style or design.  The ones I love are absolutely still staying in my collection even if they are not getting used much.  So I would say that if you love what you have, and have the space to accommodate the bags, keep them for the time being.   We don't know when or how the pandemic situation will change, but if you think you might have regrets letting something go, just hold on to it for a bit longer.  My two cents.  


SakuraSakura said:


> You know what also gives me that strangled feeling? Turtlenecks... even mock turtlenecks. Sometimes it happens, other times it doesn't.


I have very mixed feelings about turtlenecks too.  On the one hand, they keep you warm and look chic.  On the other hand, I don't like the ones that feel very snug either.  My solution is to only wear them when I am leaving the house, when the coverage is nice to have, especially on cold days.  At home, no turtlenecks for me!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*January Stats and Goals Check In *

• Bags In / Out: 0
• SLGs In / Out: 0

 *1) Restyle and wear 5 least worn bags since Covid: *_No wears yet._

 *2) Determine the fate of Fendi By the Way and YSL Cabas: *_Listed the Fendi and sent the YSL for service. I can’t wait to get the YSL back! So, this goal is complete! _

 *3) Seek joy! Add variety to my collection with 1-2 heart stopping, wearable bags: *_I haven’t seen anything that I love other than the Fendi First and I worry it’s trendy. Thoughts? _

 *4) Sell Dior Tote: *_Sent this to DD to use for a while so I’ll consider this complete. _

 *5) Overhaul my wardrobe: *_I can’t properly evaluate what I have or buy anything new til I get back to my pre surgery weight._


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Hi hope you still have all your *Etro and Cavalli*.
> 
> It's become a  timeless boho look and some of that stuff is so beautiful.  Since the '70s and 00s are big again this Summer so you won't have to buy any of the poorer made stuff that trying to copy the stuff you have anyway (check out Cavaalli, Etro, Valentino et al - even Me and Em - where do they get their prices? I'm shook and shocked). Prices for RTW are now the prices of what we used to sell couture for (my Sat and Summer job IM years ago).


I have some, and definitely got ample cost per wear out of the rest. DH for a time did MtM (etro Madison had a tailor atelier on one of the top floors of its brownstone. My favorite pieces were a red chiffon underlayer dress with a floral overlay (boho does sexy garden party lady vibe) and this velvet shawl. It was in the window of the Hotel Eden in Rome. We begged and begged our concierge; went to Etro; in the end, it wss released in time for us to purchase on the last day. I wear it very sparingly nowadays. The dress had a velvet ribbon up the side that allowed you to ruch up the underskirt so as to have a cascading effect (similar to wearing a slim jersey scarf on a mors scarf ring), and it had a handkerchief hem. Colors were much more muted IRL On the dress


----------



## behindtheseams

*January Stats*

Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 1
Accessories In: 0
Accessories Out: 2
Clothes In: 0
Clothes Out: 0
*Goals Check-In*

Add no more than 5 new items to my wardrobe - S_o far, so good!_
Let go of at least 3 bags from my current collection - _I sold one Burberry handbag this month, and I have 6 more bags listed in various consignment/second-hand stores. Already received some lowball offers, but I'd rather wait for a reasonable price rather than move to sell quickly._
Implement a 1-out-1-in policy for any new handbags or jewelry pieces_ - No problems here, but it's early in the year. I'm still thinking about whether I'd like to include gifted items in this policy... My main goal is to be a more mindful consumer, including having an abundance mindset. For those of you who set numbers-oriented goals, do you include gifts or only items you personally purchase?_


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I have some, and definitely got ample cost per wear out of the rest. DH for a time did MtM (etro Madison had a tailor atelier on one of the top floors of its brownstone. My favorite pieces were a red chiffon underlayer dress with a floral overlay (boho does sexy garden party lady vibe) and this velvet shawl. It was in the window of the Hotel Eden in Rome. We begged and begged our concierge; went to Etro; in the end, it wss released in time for us to purchase on the last day. I wear it very sparingly nowadays. The dress had a velvet ribbon up the side that allowed you to ruch up the underskirt so as to have a cascading effect (similar to wearing a slim jersey scarf on a mors scarf ring), and it had a handkerchief hem. Colors were much more muted IRL On the dress
> 
> View attachment 5312550
> View attachment 5312551
> View attachment 5312564
> View attachment 5312565
> View attachment 5312567



Stunning and oh so beautiful


----------



## Jereni

SakuraSakura said:


> You know what also gives me that strangled feeling? Turtlenecks... even mock turtlenecks. Sometimes it happens, other times it doesn't.



Same here, I owned zero turtlenecks until the other day when I bought a sweater poncho. A turtleneck on this seems really appropriate somehow and it’s also really loose so I just feel snuggly in it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really struggling purse peeps. Friday I woke up and was ready to scream about this Covid / surgery weight / weakness. I can’t stand it anymore. So, now that I have clearance from the neurosurgeon to do more than walking, I’m hiring a personal trainer.
> 
> I’ve never worked with one before because I’ve always been healthy, active and fit (how easy to take that for granted) and knew how to work out. But, now, I have no clue how to go from weeks in bed and months convalescing - yielding zero stamina, limited strength and extra body weight - back to fit. Everything I’ve tried has been too taxing and discouraging.
> 
> But, it’s bizarre. I will drop $x,xxx on a bag and not blink. Spending $200 a week on trainer feels like a crazy indulgence. Why????
> 
> Meanwhile, I am on my third set of Invisalign trays. (Treatment was delayed due to surgery). I am sooooo incredibly sick of having plastic in my mouth.  It’s just one more irritant to make me grumpy.
> 
> My hair is still cuckoo as it grows back in where the ear to ear headband incision was made and I start to regain the massive amounts that fell out from the physical “shock” of the surgery. I felt my hair was one of my best features so it’s disheartening to see it in the mirror now. I feel like I’ve gone from Rapunzel to Gollum.
> 
> And, I need to have a laser procedure on one of my retinas. I’ve had retina issues (all well treated) since I was 16. I reaaaaallly did not need one to pop up now.
> 
> So, I’m in a bit of pity party mood. Rationally, I know I’m on the right track to “fix” everything. And, my family tells me to give it just 6 more months - I’ll be fit, hair will be grown in enough to style, teeth will be complete. But, I’m just at my absolute end with physical issues of any kind. I swear before all that is holy and unseen. If I go into menopause any time soon, I’m riding a one eyed dragon into the cosmos and slaying any and all gods on duty.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get this off my chest. I try to stay upbeat and optimistic but this has just been an ugly and protracted journey. I’m running on fumes.


It’s always good to vent and get things off our chest when needed. Sending you a virtual hug!

Re. the hair-do you like headbands and/or can you wear them/do they work for you? Headbands are basically the only way I can feel decent about my hair right now because of these weird postpartum baby hairs that stick out in every direction. I got some mulberry silk stretchy ones so they hide the weird baby hairs but also aren’t damaging as they grow out. Would something like that possibly help during this transitional time?

I also have Invisalign. I only have three weeks left, but I can definitely commiserate on the annoyance. I did kind of come to a place of getting used to it, but I’ll be so happy to be done. I will say, from start to end, it didn’t feel as long as it sounded, for me anyway, and I hope the same for you!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Jereni said:


> Same here, I owned zero turtlenecks until the other day when I bought a sweater poncho. A turtleneck on this seems really appropriate somehow and it’s also really loose so I just feel snuggly in it.
> 
> View attachment 5312634


I agree 100%! Both turtlenecks and mock necks are things I avoid. Hmm, perhaps I just don’t like fabric around my neck!

ETA that this poncho does look quite snuggly! I’m glad you’re enjoying it!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> In this situation, totally get the bag! If it’s in the condition you want at a price you can afford then why not. Somethings have sentimental value beyond their material value and this is  one of them. You’d probably regret it otherwise.
> 
> Interesting your point on not choosing bag by outfit. I think this might be a good thread discussion if others like?
> 
> How do you choose which bag to carry each day?
> 
> For me in order of what influences my decision:
> 1. Functionality and bag type - what am I doing that day, what will I need to carry and where am I going.
> eg larger bag such as a tote for work or a shopping, smaller bag for evening, nylon KS for walking the dog or holiday somewhere leather might spoil.
> 2. By outfit vibe.
> If I’m wearing something smarter, how polished and put together do I want to look? eg I love a chain bag for lunch or evening out. Or do I want to be more causal with a medium sized bag crossbody such as a regular Alexa.
> 3. By outfit season and colour.
> What colour bag complements my clothing season and colour. eg
> Lighter summery clothing often gets me into tan, chestnut, lighter blues and pink. Heavier clothing blacks, oxblood and perhaps navy. Plus I like a bit of coordination in colour of clothing with colour of bag, not matching but colours that compliment. I have the bag types I like best in more than one colour eg chain bags, crossbody, totes.
> 4. tPf
> Am I trying to increase wears of a certain bag because of tracking or am I wearing it for a challenge!
> This might come higher up my choice list and certainly has this month with the use the bag challenge!
> 
> Your reasons?
> 
> Edit: I should also add, in true tPf style, this whole process sometimes flips at point 2/3/4 when I choose my outfit for the day to match the bag I want go carry!



Interesting question! Answer- it really just depends.
1. Sometimes I choose the bag first. For instance, tomorrow I want to carry my fav LV. So I’ll pick an outfit to go with the bag.
2. Other times, I pick the outfit first & then choose the bag I want to wear with it.
3. Weather - if the weather is going to be rainy, snowy, very hot, then I choose a bag according to those conditions.
4. What am I doing today? If there’s going to be a lot of walking or errands, I carry something lighter.
5. Am I going for a more polished/pulled together look? Then I want something fancier.
6. I only have a handful of bags I consider seasonal, so this is not a concern.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I've started working on my closet. Every day I'm trying on 2 or 3 things besides what I'm going to wear. I've already found several things to get rid of.


Love this idea! 




Sparkletastic said:


> I’m happy to concede that everything is not going to look good on me no matter how stunning it may look on someone else.


So wise! I'm finally getting to this point. 




Sparkletastic said:


> OOOOH! I’m all for fun bags. I’d kill for a sophisticated version of a Hello Kitty bag. Not sure how that could be done but I’d pay big money for it. LOL!


Now you have me thinking of how a Hello Kitty bag could be done in a sophisticated way... 




dramaprincess713 said:


> This is adorable! I love Kate Spade, especially for novelty bags. I have a polar bear KS tote that I adore since polar bears are one of my favorite animals.
> 
> I love it when KS does polar bear stuff! They’re one of my favorite animals. I have this tote from a few years ago. It’s huge, but I don’t think I see it ever leaving my collection.
> View attachment 5312306



Thank you!     Your Kate Spade polar bear tote is adorable! So cute! Haveyou seen her current polar bear bag?


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really struggling purse peeps. Friday I woke up and was ready to scream about this Covid / surgery weight / weakness. I can’t stand it anymore. So, now that I have clearance from the neurosurgeon to do more than walking, I’m hiring a personal trainer.
> 
> I’ve never worked with one before because I’ve always been healthy, active and fit (how easy to take that for granted) and knew how to work out. But, now, I have no clue how to go from weeks in bed and months convalescing - yielding zero stamina, limited strength and extra body weight - back to fit. Everything I’ve tried has been too taxing and discouraging.
> 
> But, it’s bizarre. I will drop $x,xxx on a bag and not blink. Spending $200 a week on trainer feels like a crazy indulgence. Why????
> 
> Meanwhile, I am on my third set of Invisalign trays. (Treatment was delayed due to surgery). I am sooooo incredibly sick of having plastic in my mouth.  It’s just one more irritant to make me grumpy.
> 
> My hair is still cuckoo as it grows back in where the ear to ear headband incision was made and I start to regain the massive amounts that fell out from the physical “shock” of the surgery. I felt my hair was one of my best features so it’s disheartening to see it in the mirror now. I feel like I’ve gone from Rapunzel to Gollum.
> 
> And, I need to have a laser procedure on one of my retinas. I’ve had retina issues (all well treated) since I was 16. I reaaaaallly did not need one to pop up now.
> 
> So, I’m in a bit of pity party mood. Rationally, I know I’m on the right track to “fix” everything. And, my family tells me to give it just 6 more months - I’ll be fit, hair will be grown in enough to style, teeth will be complete. But, I’m just at my absolute end with physical issues of any kind. I swear before all that is holy and unseen. If I go into menopause any time soon, I’m riding a one eyed dragon into the cosmos and slaying any and all gods on duty.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get this off my chest. I try to stay upbeat and optimistic but this has just been an ugly and protracted journey. I’m running on fumes.


I’m sorry you are feeling like this. You have been through so much and are remarkable but one person can only take so much. Be gentle with yourself! In time all will be well but it must be so frustrating and it’s no wonder you feel emotional. 

As for a PT, marvellous! A PT in the U.K. is expensive too. I get where you are coming from but if it helps you it will be good for body mind and soul. A good PT will help get you onto a programme that encourages you without pushing too hard too fast. In the last 14 months, I’ve spent the equivalent of more than 3 of the Gucci Marmont bags I was lusting over yesterday on a psychologist. It is a lot and been very hard at times but it’s been worth every penny! I still go every few weeks just to ensure I keep well. If it’s what you want to do then go for it and try not to think about the money. As long as you’ve got the funds it’s simply the case that your physical and emotional health and well-being matters more. 

And congratulations on your marvellous stats. Great despite everything!


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> I love your list! And your question really got me to thinking about how I select my bags. I work Monday through Thursday (long days so I can be off on Friday) and will carry the same work tote for the better part of a season without changing it. I have five totes I rotate between. I tried changing them out, but I am the type of person who just wants to get to work so I can get work over with, which means I don’t want to dawdle, even for something as fun as selecting a bag.
> 
> Friday is reserved for laundry and errands since DH is working and DD is in school; frees up my weekends to spend with them. I usually dig out one of my lululemon mini totes for this since they can be worn crossbody, but also have handles, and they wipe down well. I am using my better bags for Friday errands more now that COVID transfer is much less of a concern.
> 
> Weekends are when I get more creative with my bags. I usually select what I carry based on a combination of what you list: Outfit I’m wearing, activities of the day, what bag needs some love and attention. I have some favorites I rotate between, but you all are inspiring me to use all of my bags more, so I am rediscovering bags I haven’t used in a while. (Thank you tPF friends!)
> 
> Unfortunately this strategy means my non-totes don’t see a lot of use since I have way more of those than I do totes (about 30 bags, not including totes or the lululemon micro bags). Hmmm… I have to do something about this!


So interesting to read how you choose and bags you appreciate for different occasions. Lots of similarities. I must look at lululemon! 


Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge: Coach Turnlock Pouch in purple.
> 
> Not much of an outfit to show off but heck, it’s cold.
> 
> I love the color of this bag but in the end I don’t find it flattering on me, and I prefer a crossbody to have a top handle for grab and go. So this will probably get replaced by another purple bag eventually when I find the right one.
> 
> View attachment 5312487


You look fabulous. I love your winter coat and boots. The bag looks very practical too and a beautiful colour. 


dramaprincess713 said:


> Update - I bought the bag! I actually decided to submit an offer on Posh that the seller accepted so I’m only spending $50, including tax and shipping. A part of me still has the “you shouldn’t have, you don’t need it” feeling, but I think if I didn’t I’d keep thinking about it and seeking it out. This way, I can either use and enjoy it or get it out of my system and resell.


Congratulations! I thought that you would! You must show us when it comes! 


americandreaming said:


> stats
> bags in 1
> bags out 0
> slgs 0 movement
> 
> will be selling one bag and STILL looking to move the others I had planned to go but not receiving offers I am willing to accept so my bags will wait for the right buyer/lover.
> 
> still slowly revamping the wardrobe ie donating about 90 per cent of it and slowly buying only classics that fit my minimalist neutral theme


Great stats! Well done! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I meant to write about this before, but this thread moves so fast and sometimes I lose track.  Anyway I am finally getting to it.  I agree with your point about not being sure when we will be in a space similar to pre-pandemic days and bag usage.  With regards to releasing items we are not using, the way I decided to approach this is to consider letting go of some bags that were not big loves to begin with; the ones that I was not sure about in terms of color, style or design.  The ones I love are absolutely still staying in my collection even if they are not getting used much.  So I would say that if you love what you have, and have the space to accommodate the bags, keep them for the time being.   We don't know when or how the pandemic situation will change, but if you think you might have regrets letting something go, just hold on to it for a bit longer.  My two cents.
> 
> I have very mixed feelings about turtlenecks too.  On the one hand, they keep you warm and look chic.  On the other hand, I don't like the ones that feel very snug either.  My solution is to only wear them when I am leaving the house, when the coverage is nice to have, especially on cold days.  At home, no turtlenecks for me!


Really interesting to read your points about letting go of bags! Good way to avoid regrets. 


880 said:


> I have some, and definitely got ample cost per wear out of the rest. DH for a time did MtM (etro Madison had a tailor atelier on one of the top floors of its brownstone. My favorite pieces were a red chiffon underlayer dress with a floral overlay (boho does sexy garden party lady vibe) and this velvet shawl. It was in the window of the Hotel Eden in Rome. We begged and begged our concierge; went to Etro; in the end, it wss released in time for us to purchase on the last day. I wear it very sparingly nowadays. The dress had a velvet ribbon up the side that allowed you to ruch up the underskirt so as to have a cascading effect (similar to wearing a slim jersey scarf on a mors scarf ring), and it had a handkerchief hem. Colors were much more muted IRL On the dress
> 
> View attachment 5312550
> View attachment 5312551
> View attachment 5312564
> View attachment 5312565
> View attachment 5312567


Absolutely fabulous pictures! 


behindtheseams said:


> *January Stats*
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out: 2
> Clothes In: 0
> Clothes Out: 0
> *Goals Check-In*
> 
> Add no more than 5 new items to my wardrobe - S_o far, so good!_
> Let go of at least 3 bags from my current collection - _I sold one Burberry handbag this month, and I have 6 more bags listed in various consignment/second-hand stores. Already received some lowball offers, but I'd rather wait for a reasonable price rather than move to sell quickly._
> Implement a 1-out-1-in policy for any new handbags or jewelry pieces_ - No problems here, but it's early in the year. I'm still thinking about whether I'd like to include gifted items in this policy... My main goal is to be a more mindful consumer, including having an abundance mindset. For those of you who set numbers-oriented goals, do you include gifts or only items you personally purchase?_


You are doing so well with your stats! 


Jereni said:


> Same here, I owned zero turtlenecks until the other day when I bought a sweater poncho. A turtleneck on this seems really appropriate somehow and it’s also really loose so I just feel snuggly in it.
> 
> View attachment 5312634


Love the poncho! I like a polo neck (as we call them) when it’s really cold but I do feel the cold. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Interesting question! Answer- it really just depends.
> 1. Sometimes I choose the bag first. For instance, tomorrow I want to carry my fav LV. So I’ll pick an outfit to go with the bag.
> 2. Other times, I pick the outfit first & then choose the bag I want to wear with it.
> 3. Weather - if the weather is going to be rainy, snowy, very hot, then I choose a bag according to those conditions.
> 4. What am I doing today? If there’s going to be a lot of walking or errands, I carry something lighter.
> 5. Am I going for a more polished/pulled together look? Then I want something fancier.
> 6. I only have a handful of bags I consider seasonal, so this is not a concern.


This is really interesting. Sounds quite similar to me. I literally just picked my work clothes for tomorrow to suit the bag I want to use for the last of January use the bag challenge!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really struggling purse peeps. Friday I woke up and was ready to scream about this Covid / surgery weight / weakness. I can’t stand it anymore. So, now that I have clearance from the neurosurgeon to do more than walking, I’m hiring a personal trainer.
> 
> I’ve never worked with one before because I’ve always been healthy, active and fit (how easy to take that for granted) and knew how to work out. But, now, I have no clue how to go from weeks in bed and months convalescing - yielding zero stamina, limited strength and extra body weight - back to fit. Everything I’ve tried has been too taxing and discouraging.
> 
> But, it’s bizarre. I will drop $x,xxx on a bag and not blink. Spending $200 a week on trainer feels like a crazy indulgence. Why????
> 
> Meanwhile, I am on my third set of Invisalign trays. (Treatment was delayed due to surgery). I am sooooo incredibly sick of having plastic in my mouth.  It’s just one more irritant to make me grumpy.
> 
> My hair is still cuckoo as it grows back in where the ear to ear headband incision was made and I start to regain the massive amounts that fell out from the physical “shock” of the surgery. I felt my hair was one of my best features so it’s disheartening to see it in the mirror now. I feel like I’ve gone from Rapunzel to Gollum.
> 
> And, I need to have a laser procedure on one of my retinas. I’ve had retina issues (all well treated) since I was 16. I reaaaaallly did not need one to pop up now.
> 
> So, I’m in a bit of pity party mood. Rationally, I know I’m on the right track to “fix” everything. And, my family tells me to give it just 6 more months - I’ll be fit, hair will be grown in enough to style, teeth will be complete. But, I’m just at my absolute end with physical issues of any kind. I swear before all that is holy and unseen. If I go into menopause any time soon, I’m riding a one eyed dragon into the cosmos and slaying any and all gods on duty.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get this off my chest. I try to stay upbeat and optimistic but this has just been an ugly and protracted journey. I’m running on fumes.


I know it’s hard, but it’s only temporary, and we are here to listen. 
Re: the personal trainer - that is money you’re spending on you, for you. For your well-being, your mental health, your body. We only get one body, so we gotta take care of it - we take care of our nails, our hair, and things that just enhance our appearance - but our body/muscles/bone need care too. 

For myself, having a personal trainer, MADE me do the work. Without one - I’m lazy. I need a personal trainer!


----------



## coffee2go

afroken said:


> I have a question that I’d like to get your opinion and thoughts on  My birthday is coming up in March, and I’m planning my birthday gift to myself. As I had mentioned earlier in the thread, I wanted to get the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in viola (thanks to @JenJBS for bringing this up, now I can’t get it out of my mind  ). However, I’ve gained a bit of weight during the pandemic and as a result, my winter jackets are now a little tight (still wearable, but a bit constricting). @880 had suggested that I look into a cheaper coat if I intend on losing the weight, however while I intend on going back to my old weight, I also want a coat that’s a little looser. I found a very nice winter jacket but the price is the same as the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch. So my dilemma is, should I get the clutch for my birthday gift, or get the new jacket? My reasons for each are listed below, would love to hear any words of wisdom to help me make the decision
> 
> Reasons for getting the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch:
> 
> Purple is one of my favourite colours, and this shade of purple is my favourite
> Despite being a clutch, it’s very easy to use (holds a lot and the size makes it easy to be tucked under arm)
> I have winter jackets already so it’s not as if I’ll be out of a jacket, although they are a little tight now
> 
> Reasons for getting the new jacket:
> 
> Winters at where I live last 5 months each year, so I’ll be wearing the jacket a lot
> Although I do have jackets, they are a little tight and I would like to have something that’s a little looser and can layer underneath
> I have more than enough bags already and getting a new one won’t change my life in anyway
> 
> Picture of the MG clutch below:
> View attachment 5311974
> 
> 
> Picture of the jacket, Moose Knuckles Stirling parka (50% off):
> View attachment 5311977



hi! I would get a jacket instead and wait till Mansur Gavriel has seasonal sales to get the clutch, as being a seasonal color it will be definitely on sale in few months! Also depends on your lifestyle, but seems like you’ll get more use out of jacket rather than a clutch now!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for all the intel, everyone! I’m still struggling to picture anything beyond grunge in my mind’s eye. I’ll hop on tiktok and get some visuals. This doesn’t sound like my cuppa but perhaps I can put my twist on an element or two.   I do, however, like the idea of slip dresses and all black. Those are good looks for me.



I forgot a big trend from the aughts: Velour tracksuits! Bonus points if the word Juicy is scrawled across your butt.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> In this situation, totally get the bag! If it’s in the condition you want at a price you can afford then why not. Somethings have sentimental value beyond their material value and this is  one of them. You’d probably regret it otherwise.
> 
> Interesting your point on not choosing bag by outfit. I think this might be a good thread discussion if others like?
> 
> How do you choose which bag to carry each day?
> 
> For me in order of what influences my decision:
> 1. Functionality and bag type - what am I doing that day, what will I need to carry and where am I going.
> eg larger bag such as a tote for work or a shopping, smaller bag for evening, nylon KS for walking the dog or holiday somewhere leather might spoil.
> 2. By outfit vibe.
> If I’m wearing something smarter, how polished and put together do I want to look? eg I love a chain bag for lunch or evening out. Or do I want to be more causal with a medium sized bag crossbody such as a regular Alexa.
> 3. By outfit season and colour.
> What colour bag complements my clothing season and colour. eg
> Lighter summery clothing often gets me into tan, chestnut, lighter blues and pink. Heavier clothing blacks, oxblood and perhaps navy. Plus I like a bit of coordination in colour of clothing with colour of bag, not matching but colours that compliment. I have the bag types I like best in more than one colour eg chain bags, crossbody, totes.
> 4. tPf
> Am I trying to increase wears of a certain bag because of tracking or am I wearing it for a challenge!
> This might come higher up my choice list and certainly has this month with the use the bag challenge!
> 
> Your reasons?
> 
> Edit: I should also add, in true tPf style, this whole process sometimes flips at point 2/3/4 when I choose my outfit for the day to match the bag I want go carry!


I pick my bag first, usually the night before, then pick my clothes to go with the bag. Most bags I carry are versatile and good for most places I might go to. The only time I might choose a different bag is if we are going to movies (I need a larger bag to fit a sweater and possibly snacks) but we haven't been to the movies in 2 years, or if we are traveling, in which case I need something fairly lightweight, large enough to hold a bottle of water, and neutral enough to go with the clothes I'm packing. Once in awhile, I'll pick a specific bag to go out to dinner.

I pick the bag because something reminded me of it, or I realize I haven't carried it in a while, or there is a particular holiday I'm dressing for, or I just look at my purse collection and wait for inspiration to strike.


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really struggling purse peeps. Friday I woke up and was ready to scream about this Covid / surgery weight / weakness. I can’t stand it anymore. So, now that I have clearance from the neurosurgeon to do more than walking, I’m hiring a personal trainer.
> 
> I’ve never worked with one before because I’ve always been healthy, active and fit (how easy to take that for granted) and knew how to work out. But, now, I have no clue how to go from weeks in bed and months convalescing - yielding zero stamina, limited strength and extra body weight - back to fit. Everything I’ve tried has been too taxing and discouraging.
> 
> But, it’s bizarre. I will drop $x,xxx on a bag and not blink. Spending $200 a week on trainer feels like a crazy indulgence. Why????
> 
> Meanwhile, I am on my third set of Invisalign trays. (Treatment was delayed due to surgery). I am sooooo incredibly sick of having plastic in my mouth.  It’s just one more irritant to make me grumpy.
> 
> My hair is still cuckoo as it grows back in where the ear to ear headband incision was made and I start to regain the massive amounts that fell out from the physical “shock” of the surgery. I felt my hair was one of my best features so it’s disheartening to see it in the mirror now. I feel like I’ve gone from Rapunzel to Gollum.
> 
> And, I need to have a laser procedure on one of my retinas. I’ve had retina issues (all well treated) since I was 16. I reaaaaallly did not need one to pop up now.
> 
> So, I’m in a bit of pity party mood. Rationally, I know I’m on the right track to “fix” everything. And, my family tells me to give it just 6 more months - I’ll be fit, hair will be grown in enough to style, teeth will be complete. But, I’m just at my absolute end with physical issues of any kind. I swear before all that is holy and unseen. If I go into menopause any time soon, I’m riding a one eyed dragon into the cosmos and slaying any and all gods on duty.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get this off my chest. I try to stay upbeat and optimistic but this has just been an ugly and protracted journey. I’m running on fumes.



I’m so sorry you’re going through all of this. Hugs to you!

If I may offer a bit of advice, I would say to be patient with yourself and be kind to yourself. And this is coming from someone with zero patience (zip, zero, zilch) and who has a Type A personality. While my life situations haven’t been identical to yours, I have an autoimmune disorder that leaves me fatigued, I have had to get my body back after childbirth and I have had to recover from major surgery (that had some complications). You impress me as someone who is determined and you’ve been fit before, so you will get there again. It won’t be overnight, but you will get there. This is where the patience and kindness come in. And the personal trainer can help you set realistic goals.

I wish you all the best on your road to recovery and will be cheering you on along the way!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> You know what also gives me that strangled feeling? Turtlenecks... even mock turtlenecks. Sometimes it happens, other times it doesn't.


Me too. I used to love turtlenecks. I lived in them all winter because I needed my neck to be warm. Then it was like someone flipped a switch and I felt strangled by them. I've gotten rid of most of them, kept only the looser cowlnecks.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Use the bag challenge: Coach Turnlock Pouch in purple.
> 
> Not much of an outfit to show off but heck, it’s cold.
> 
> I love the color of this bag but in the end I don’t find it flattering on me, and I prefer a crossbody to have a top handle for grab and go. So this will probably get replaced by another purple bag eventually when I find the right one.
> 
> View attachment 5312487


I have this bag in green. I don't carry it much. I struggle with the size and I have other green bags that are easier to use. I think I'm determined to get my money's worth and not admit it was a mistake to buy it.

I think it looks great on you.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really struggling purse peeps. Friday I woke up and was ready to scream about this Covid / surgery weight / weakness. I can’t stand it anymore. So, now that I have clearance from the neurosurgeon to do more than walking, I’m hiring a personal trainer.
> 
> I’ve never worked with one before because I’ve always been healthy, active and fit (how easy to take that for granted) and knew how to work out. But, now, I have no clue how to go from weeks in bed and months convalescing - yielding zero stamina, limited strength and extra body weight - back to fit. Everything I’ve tried has been too taxing and discouraging.
> 
> But, it’s bizarre. I will drop $x,xxx on a bag and not blink. Spending $200 a week on trainer feels like a crazy indulgence. Why????
> 
> Meanwhile, I am on my third set of Invisalign trays. (Treatment was delayed due to surgery). I am sooooo incredibly sick of having plastic in my mouth.  It’s just one more irritant to make me grumpy.
> 
> My hair is still cuckoo as it grows back in where the ear to ear headband incision was made and I start to regain the massive amounts that fell out from the physical “shock” of the surgery. I felt my hair was one of my best features so it’s disheartening to see it in the mirror now. I feel like I’ve gone from Rapunzel to Gollum.
> 
> And, I need to have a laser procedure on one of my retinas. I’ve had retina issues (all well treated) since I was 16. I reaaaaallly did not need one to pop up now.
> 
> So, I’m in a bit of pity party mood. Rationally, I know I’m on the right track to “fix” everything. And, my family tells me to give it just 6 more months - I’ll be fit, hair will be grown in enough to style, teeth will be complete. But, I’m just at my absolute end with physical issues of any kind. I swear before all that is holy and unseen. If I go into menopause any time soon, I’m riding a one eyed dragon into the cosmos and slaying any and all gods on duty.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get this off my chest. I try to stay upbeat and optimistic but this has just been an ugly and protracted journey. I’m running on fumes.



Dearest @Sparkletastic 

It must be totally infuriating and frustrating atm. One day at a time you will get back to your glamorous and gorgeous best. 

Health comes first, you've been through so much physically, emotionally and every oteway. You have the discipline and self worth to do whatever it is you want - and be kind while you're doing it.


----------



## coffee2go

Please help me decide or just talk me out of the purchase … So I’ve been eyeing a Valextra Triennale bag for a while and I have found a few of these bags for half of a price, but can’t decide now on the color and whether it’s really worth to get it as I have so many bags already… last year I added 5 bags to my collection and also got a new bag earlier in January as a birthday gift… I feel like my bag obsession is starting to get a bit out of the way, I’m always on the hunt for a deal for next bag I’d love to add to my collection, but speaking realistically I already have more than enough and with WFH it’s not like I get that much use of out my bags on daily basis… but still there are some pieces that I’ve eyeing for a while, and Valextra Triennale was one of them, and I just feel FOMO if I don’t get it now for a deal!

I found this bag in 4 shades, but the issue is that not all of these colours will be working great with my wardrobe. I generally prefer black, navy, dark red… so most of my bags are in deep shades or are worn as a pop of a bright color, but not light… 

However the bags I found are:
- one calfskin in taupe
- one calfskin in a bit orangey/warm dark red
- one calfskin in deep burgundy (same leather and color as my Valextra Iside bag I’m wearing in the pics)
- and one was in a different, more scratch resistant leather, but the color is way off for me as it’s a light pink one… I already have in my collection one taupe bag and one light pale pink bag, that I have hard time to style, so I definitely don’t need another bag in those colors

The dark burgundy bag that I already have I wear a lot, and it’s easy for me to style that shade, but it won’t make sense to have another bag in that same leather and color from the same brand…. So the only option I’m kinda of left off is that a bit warmer dark red shade, but it looks too warm for me and I’m not sure if it will be easy for me to style it with my wardrobe as much as the other dark burgundy shade I love already…..

Should I settle on one of these colors or wait longer and maybe one day I’ll find that bag in that scratch resistant leather in an other color that will work better with my wardrobe? Or should I wait and save up and get a full price bag in the color that I know I’ll love and wear out more (like black, blue or navy), so it won’t be the same leather and color of another Valextra bag that I already have? Would it be more rewarding?


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really struggling purse peeps. Friday I woke up and was ready to scream about this Covid / surgery weight / weakness. I can’t stand it anymore. So, now that I have clearance from the neurosurgeon to do more than walking, I’m hiring a personal trainer.
> 
> I’ve never worked with one before because I’ve always been healthy, active and fit (how easy to take that for granted) and knew how to work out. But, now, I have no clue how to go from weeks in bed and months convalescing - yielding zero stamina, limited strength and extra body weight - back to fit. Everything I’ve tried has been too taxing and discouraging.
> 
> But, it’s bizarre. I will drop $x,xxx on a bag and not blink. Spending $200 a week on trainer feels like a crazy indulgence. Why????
> 
> Meanwhile, I am on my third set of Invisalign trays. (Treatment was delayed due to surgery). I am sooooo incredibly sick of having plastic in my mouth.  It’s just one more irritant to make me grumpy.
> 
> My hair is still cuckoo as it grows back in where the ear to ear headband incision was made and I start to regain the massive amounts that fell out from the physical “shock” of the surgery. I felt my hair was one of my best features so it’s disheartening to see it in the mirror now. I feel like I’ve gone from Rapunzel to Gollum.
> 
> And, I need to have a laser procedure on one of my retinas. I’ve had retina issues (all well treated) since I was 16. I reaaaaallly did not need one to pop up now.
> 
> So, I’m in a bit of pity party mood. Rationally, I know I’m on the right track to “fix” everything. And, my family tells me to give it just 6 more months - I’ll be fit, hair will be grown in enough to style, teeth will be complete. But, I’m just at my absolute end with physical issues of any kind. I swear before all that is holy and unseen. If I go into menopause any time soon, I’m riding a one eyed dragon into the cosmos and slaying any and all gods on duty.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get this off my chest. I try to stay upbeat and optimistic but this has just been an ugly and protracted journey. I’m running on fumes.



I’m so sorry to hear you are down. Any one of those things would be enough to get someone pessimistic and all those added together - you are a champion! It probably doesn’t help for me for echo your family but: be patient, things are on the way up!

I can sort of commiserate in the sense of - my husband has been having similar sorts of bad luck in terms of his health lately. His back starting hurting last year and that has been on and off, he has tingly soreness in his wrists as we’re still trying to figure out what’s causing that, and now he’s got a pained tendon in his foot.

None of that is as extreme as what it sounds like you’ve been through of course, just be gentle on yourself! And congrats on the trainer, that’s a GREAT idea.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really struggling purse peeps. Friday I woke up and was ready to scream about this Covid / surgery weight / weakness. I can’t stand it anymore. So, now that I have clearance from the neurosurgeon to do more than walking, I’m hiring a personal trainer.
> 
> I’ve never worked with one before because I’ve always been healthy, active and fit (how easy to take that for granted) and knew how to work out. But, now, I have no clue how to go from weeks in bed and months convalescing - yielding zero stamina, limited strength and extra body weight - back to fit. Everything I’ve tried has been too taxing and discouraging.
> 
> But, it’s bizarre. I will drop $x,xxx on a bag and not blink. Spending $200 a week on trainer feels like a crazy indulgence. Why????
> 
> Meanwhile, I am on my third set of Invisalign trays. (Treatment was delayed due to surgery). I am sooooo incredibly sick of having plastic in my mouth.  It’s just one more irritant to make me grumpy.
> 
> My hair is still cuckoo as it grows back in where the ear to ear headband incision was made and I start to regain the massive amounts that fell out from the physical “shock” of the surgery. I felt my hair was one of my best features so it’s disheartening to see it in the mirror now. I feel like I’ve gone from Rapunzel to Gollum.
> 
> And, I need to have a laser procedure on one of my retinas. I’ve had retina issues (all well treated) since I was 16. I reaaaaallly did not need one to pop up now.
> 
> So, I’m in a bit of pity party mood. Rationally, I know I’m on the right track to “fix” everything. And, my family tells me to give it just 6 more months - I’ll be fit, hair will be grown in enough to style, teeth will be complete. But, I’m just at my absolute end with physical issues of any kind. I swear before all that is holy and unseen. If I go into menopause any time soon, I’m riding a one eyed dragon into the cosmos and slaying any and all gods on duty.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get this off my chest. I try to stay upbeat and optimistic but this has just been an ugly and protracted journey. I’m running on fumes.


Invisalyne takes longer than the dentist tells you. I’ve worked with trainers since 1996 (they help you keep on track in a safe and disciplined way). The hair and retina will be sorted out, just give yourself permission to take the time to get it all done.
we are here for you.

@Jereni , I hope your DH feels better soon.  I had some foot pain issues; made an appt with my foot doctor; he said he could give me a HSS surgical referral or cast an insole. I now have an insole, but my foot feels fine, so I haven’t really used it. I swear sometimes making a doctors appt helps relieve pain. IDK

@coffee2go , You look great! I am also a Valextra fan, and I love dark neutrals. Short answer: do not settle. The question is will you really wear any of these as a light pop of color. I find taupe is the most neutral but its really a personal decision and YMMV. The taupe here is not a shade I would recommend. To me it looks a bit off, (in the first pic, a bit pink, in a later pic, yellowish! and I prefer gray. You mentioned not really using taupe or pale pink, and IMO you don’t sound excited about the Warmer red shade which to me looks like a brown chestnut.  I caution against medium brown tones unless you are certain you will use them. I recommend waiting. . . If you do go forward, I recommend a smaller bag if it’s lighter or brighter, like the valextra tric trac . JMO

@papertiger, the red paisley pants are cotton twill by etro, cut like a western denim jean, mid 1990s referencing the seventies

the black leather pants on the top are the one of, dolce leather pants with racing stripes (they predate the brunello jogger by a few decades, but are a similar cut)

in between are a few pairs of habitual brand waxed jeans

Eta: the invisalyne diet does seem to work which is a positive
Also, I just want to say, I sadly tend to make mistakes when I buy on sale


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> Please help me decide or just talk me out of the purchase … So I’ve been eyeing a Valextra Triennale bag for a while and I have found a few of these bags for half of a price, but can’t decide now on the color and whether it’s really worth to get it as I have so many bags already… last year I added 5 bags to my collection and also got a new bag earlier in January as a birthday gift… I feel like my bag obsession is starting to get a bit out of the way, I’m always on the hunt for a deal for next bag I’d love to add to my collection, but speaking realistically I already have more than enough and with WFH it’s not like I get that much use of out my bags on daily basis… but still there are some pieces that I’ve eyeing for a while, and Valextra Triennale was one of them, and I just feel FOMO if I don’t get it now for a deal!
> 
> I found this bag in 4 shades, but the issue is that not all of these colours will be working great with my wardrobe. I generally prefer black, navy, dark red… so most of my bags are in deep shades or are worn as a pop of a bright color, but not light…
> 
> However the bags I found are:
> - one calfskin in taupe
> - one calfskin in a bit orangey/warm dark red
> - one calfskin in deep burgundy (same leather and color as my Valextra Iside bag I’m wearing in the pics)
> - and one was in a different, more scratch resistant leather, but the color is way off for me as it’s a light pink one… I already have in my collection one taupe bag and one light pale pink bag, that I have hard time to style, so I definitely don’t need another bag in those colors
> 
> The dark burgundy bag that I already have I wear a lot, and it’s easy for me to style that shade, but it won’t make sense to have another bag in that same leather and color from the same brand…. So the only option I’m kinda of left off is that a bit warmer dark red shade, but it looks too warm for me and I’m not sure if it will be easy for me to style it with my wardrobe as much as the other dark burgundy shade I love already…..
> 
> Should I settle on one of these colors or wait longer and maybe one day I’ll find that bag in that scratch resistant leather in an other color that will work better with my wardrobe? Or should I wait and save up and get a full price bag in the color that I know I’ll love and wear out more (like black, blue or navy), so it won’t be the same leather and color of another Valextra bag that I already have? Would it be more rewarding?
> 
> View attachment 5312951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312956


First can I say I love your style! You look fabulous with the cost and jeans. 

It’s so tempting isn’t it. I guess you need to consider whether it’s the thrill of the purchase (known to release endorphins) or if you really do want this bag if you consider you have a lot already. 

I say there is nothing wrong in having multiple bags from the same brand in the same colour if it works for you. For example, I’ve got multiple black bags by Mulberry but they are all very different styles. However, buying in the sale a colour you don’t want or need just because it’s cheaper is not a bargain. It’s money spent which you could have put towards the one you really wanted, delayed gratification. They all look lovely but, ultimately, only you know if these colours might work for you.

This is not a brand I know so others maybe better placed to advise.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

coffee2go said:


> Please help me decide or just talk me out of the purchase … So I’ve been eyeing a Valextra Triennale bag for a while and I have found a few of these bags for half of a price, but can’t decide now on the color and whether it’s really worth to get it as I have so many bags already… last year I added 5 bags to my collection and also got a new bag earlier in January as a birthday gift… I feel like my bag obsession is starting to get a bit out of the way, I’m always on the hunt for a deal for next bag I’d love to add to my collection, but speaking realistically I already have more than enough and with WFH it’s not like I get that much use of out my bags on daily basis… but still there are some pieces that I’ve eyeing for a while, and Valextra Triennale was one of them, and I just feel FOMO if I don’t get it now for a deal!
> 
> I found this bag in 4 shades, but the issue is that not all of these colours will be working great with my wardrobe. I generally prefer black, navy, dark red… so most of my bags are in deep shades or are worn as a pop of a bright color, but not light…
> 
> However the bags I found are:
> - one calfskin in taupe
> - one calfskin in a bit orangey/warm dark red
> - one calfskin in deep burgundy (same leather and color as my Valextra Iside bag I’m wearing in the pics)
> - and one was in a different, more scratch resistant leather, but the color is way off for me as it’s a light pink one… I already have in my collection one taupe bag and one light pale pink bag, that I have hard time to style, so I definitely don’t need another bag in those colors
> 
> The dark burgundy bag that I already have I wear a lot, and it’s easy for me to style that shade, but it won’t make sense to have another bag in that same leather and color from the same brand…. So the only option I’m kinda of left off is that a bit warmer dark red shade, but it looks too warm for me and I’m not sure if it will be easy for me to style it with my wardrobe as much as the other dark burgundy shade I love already…..
> 
> Should I settle on one of these colors or wait longer and maybe one day I’ll find that bag in that scratch resistant leather in an other color that will work better with my wardrobe? Or should I wait and save up and get a full price bag in the color that I know I’ll love and wear out more (like black, blue or navy), so it won’t be the same leather and color of another Valextra bag that I already have? Would it be more rewarding?
> 
> View attachment 5312951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312956


It doesn't sound like you love any of the colors, so it might be better to wait, and hold off on a purchase.  I like the rust/orange color, as well as the pink, but it doesn't sound like they work with your wardrobe.  As for the burgundy, your Iside is a beauty and looks great on you.  I generally find that if I have two bags in the exact same shade, one of them gets neglected and not used.  Unless you think you will get good use out of the second burgundy bag (which is very nice), I would not purchase.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> But, now, I have no clue how to go from weeks in bed and months convalescing - yielding zero stamina, limited strength and extra body weight - back to fit. Everything I’ve tried has been too taxing and discouraging.



@Sparkletastic, I am sorry to hear about everything you are going through.   As @papertiger said, one day at a time: baby steps, and you will get there.  Sending you virtual hugs and lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## dramaprincess713

papertiger said:


> Colouring usually has nothing nothing to do with race or place although genetics can play a part. Even a flicker more gold in an iris or a purple undertone to the lips can make a big difference.
> 
> I have had Asian friends be told by one colour analyst they are a 'Spring' and go to another they're a 'Winter' and vice versa. If you've read up on these then you'll know they are polar opposites. That just can't be right.  This is another problem with these colour consultant theories, they have been developed from a Western perspective.
> 
> It sounds like you have a little yellow in your skin, and just a little blue visible- which will make you seem 'olive'. Green is made up of blue and yellow. If the very slight 'olive' is more blue you can indeed be more 'cool' (than 'warm') and you can also be close to neutral.
> 
> Your shadow colour may actually be grey-green, _good_ for eye-shadow above the eyes, not for under. Using the natural colours that occur in our own skin is actually really flattering - just in the right places.
> 
> If you wear it, try a light pink blush too (no micro glitters) and see if you think you look great/healthy/better. Try a peach, which one flatters you more? I can wear both too, pink or peach, equally good, just _not_ 'neutral' 'universally flattering' or tan.
> 
> If you contour your cheek-bones, stay away from the usual red or yellow toned bronzers, go for taupe especially made for contour.
> 
> It's just a question of staying away of wearing colours that make you look pale and ill.
> 
> There's no reason why you shouldn't wear the colours you're drawn too, especially since you could be fairly close to a neutral.


"It sounds like you have a little yellow in your skin, and just a little blue visible- which will make you seem 'olive'. Green is made up of blue and yellow. If the very slight 'olive' is more blue you can indeed be more 'cool' (than 'warm') and you can also be close to neutral." <- That is the first time all this undertone business has been explained in a way that makes sense to me! I do wear blush and feel I can wear both pinks and peaches equally. I don't contour simply because I don't know how.

Like I said, I tend to just wear whatever colors I'm drawn to and just hope they're flattering, but I do have one particular top that I've always suspected isn't the right color for me. I assumed it was because it was too similar to my skin tone, which I don't think it quite right because it's not really my skin tone at all. Now I'm wondering if it's actually because it's unflattering to my skin tone/undertones. I wouldn't necessarily say I look pale and ill when I wear it, but it's just never really made me feel like it does a whole lot for me either.


In real life, or at least on me, instead of a nice blush pink, the top looks dingier or dull - almost like it has a slight bit of grey in it. I always assumed it was the top and a difference between product photos and what you get in real life, but now I'm wondering if maybe it's actually me and it clashes with my coloring.

ETA - I actually found a photo of myself in the shirt! 


I feel like it's just kind of "eh" - am I right or am I imagining it? I know it sounds ridiculous, but I feel like when it comes to colors, I really have no real sense of what is flattering or not! 



JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     Your Kate Spade polar bear tote is adorable! So cute! Haveyou seen her current polar bear bag?
> 
> View attachment 5312718


I have, and I also got the current polar bear bag! It's so cute! I ultimately passed because I can't actually see it being a functional bag for me to wear and use. But, every time I see it on the site, I'm tempted!


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really struggling purse peeps. Friday I woke up and was ready to scream about this Covid / surgery weight / weakness. I can’t stand it anymore. So, now that I have clearance from the neurosurgeon to do more than walking, I’m hiring a personal trainer.
> 
> I’ve never worked with one before because I’ve always been healthy, active and fit (how easy to take that for granted) and knew how to work out. But, now, I have no clue how to go from weeks in bed and months convalescing - yielding zero stamina, limited strength and extra body weight - back to fit. Everything I’ve tried has been too taxing and discouraging.
> 
> But, it’s bizarre. I will drop $x,xxx on a bag and not blink. Spending $200 a week on trainer feels like a crazy indulgence. Why????
> 
> Meanwhile, I am on my third set of Invisalign trays. (Treatment was delayed due to surgery). I am sooooo incredibly sick of having plastic in my mouth.  It’s just one more irritant to make me grumpy.
> 
> My hair is still cuckoo as it grows back in where the ear to ear headband incision was made and I start to regain the massive amounts that fell out from the physical “shock” of the surgery. I felt my hair was one of my best features so it’s disheartening to see it in the mirror now. I feel like I’ve gone from Rapunzel to Gollum.
> 
> And, I need to have a laser procedure on one of my retinas. I’ve had retina issues (all well treated) since I was 16. I reaaaaallly did not need one to pop up now.
> 
> So, I’m in a bit of pity party mood. Rationally, I know I’m on the right track to “fix” everything. And, my family tells me to give it just 6 more months - I’ll be fit, hair will be grown in enough to style, teeth will be complete. But, I’m just at my absolute end with physical issues of any kind. I swear before all that is holy and unseen. If I go into menopause any time soon, I’m riding a one eyed dragon into the cosmos and slaying any and all gods on duty.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get this off my chest. I try to stay upbeat and optimistic but this has just been an ugly and protracted journey. I’m running on fumes.



The thing that sucks about what you are dealing with is that most of the issues are not under your control.  You can't make your teeth move faster or your hair grow faster.   That must be really tough.

You don't mention how you are sleeping.   Healing is an astonishing drain on energy.   Lots of rest is necessary for healing.   It is very hard not to be depressed when you are tired.   If you feel like you are running on fumes, your body hasn't had enough rest.  You are done with resting, but your body isn't.

Sleeping is so important for brain health.  That is when our bodies hose down the cells and wash away the bad stuff.    

Maybe channel some of your efforts into sleeping well and sleeping lots.  Embrace rest.  Celebrate sleep.  It is probably the most constructive thing you can do.   Sorry if these thoughts are irrelevant.  I know you are tired of being in bed.


----------



## dramaprincess713

coffee2go said:


> *Should I settle on one of these colors* or wait longer and maybe one day I’ll find that bag in that scratch resistant leather in an other color that will work better with my wardrobe? Or should I wait and save up and get a full price bag in the color that I know I’ll love and wear out more (like black, blue or navy), so it won’t be the same leather and color of another Valextra bag that I already have? Would it be more rewarding?


I'm bolding that part of your post because you said it yourself - you would be settling. Don't settle. Even if it's on sale. Because spending money on something you feel you'd be settling on isn't actually a good deal after all. You'll always FEEL like you settled, and I think it would impact your feelings toward the bag and the frequency of use.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

dramaprincess713 said:


> "It sounds like you have a little yellow in your skin, and just a little blue visible- which will make you seem 'olive'. Green is made up of blue and yellow. If the very slight 'olive' is more blue you can indeed be more 'cool' (than 'warm') and you can also be close to neutral." <- That is the first time all this undertone business has been explained in a way that makes sense to me! I do wear blush and feel I can wear both pinks and peaches equally. I don't contour simply because I don't know how.
> 
> Like I said, I tend to just wear whatever colors I'm drawn to and just hope they're flattering, but I do have one particular top that I've always suspected isn't the right color for me. I assumed it was because it was too similar to my skin tone, which I don't think it quite right because it's not really my skin tone at all. Now I'm wondering if it's actually because it's unflattering to my skin tone/undertones. I wouldn't necessarily say I look pale and ill when I wear it, but it's just never really made me feel like it does a whole lot for me either.
> View attachment 5313091
> 
> In real life, or at least on me, instead of a nice blush pink, the top looks dingier or dull - almost like it has a slight bit of grey in it. I always assumed it was the top and a difference between product photos and what you get in real life, but now I'm wondering if maybe it's actually me and it clashes with my coloring.
> 
> ETA - I actually found a photo of myself in the shirt!
> View attachment 5313098
> 
> I feel like it's just kind of "eh" - am I right or am I imagining it? I know it sounds ridiculous, but I feel like when it comes to colors, I really have no real sense of what is flattering or not!
> 
> 
> I have, and I also got the current polar bear bag! It's so cute! I ultimately passed because I can't actually see it being a functional bag for me to wear and use. But, every time I see it on the site, I'm tempted!


you might feel like it washes you out (When I blur my eyes— granted I have terrible eyesight) I don’t see much contrast. So, some tonal (light dark contrast) might help. If you adore this pink, think light dark, not just color. Like the perfect Lip shade


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> Please help me decide or just talk me out of the purchase … So I’ve been eyeing a Valextra Triennale bag for a while and I have found a few of these bags for half of a price, but can’t decide now on the color and whether it’s really worth to get it as I have so many bags already… last year I added 5 bags to my collection and also got a new bag earlier in January as a birthday gift… I feel like my bag obsession is starting to get a bit out of the way, I’m always on the hunt for a deal for next bag I’d love to add to my collection, but speaking realistically I already have more than enough and with WFH it’s not like I get that much use of out my bags on daily basis… but still there are some pieces that I’ve eyeing for a while, and Valextra Triennale was one of them, and I just feel FOMO if I don’t get it now for a deal!
> 
> I found this bag in 4 shades, but the issue is that not all of these colours will be working great with my wardrobe. I generally prefer black, navy, dark red… so most of my bags are in deep shades or are worn as a pop of a bright color, but not light…
> 
> However the bags I found are:
> - one calfskin in taupe
> - one calfskin in a bit orangey/warm dark red
> - one calfskin in deep burgundy (same leather and color as my Valextra Iside bag I’m wearing in the pics)
> - and one was in a different, more scratch resistant leather, but the color is way off for me as it’s a light pink one… I already have in my collection one taupe bag and one light pale pink bag, that I have hard time to style, so I definitely don’t need another bag in those colors
> 
> The dark burgundy bag that I already have I wear a lot, and it’s easy for me to style that shade, but it won’t make sense to have another bag in that same leather and color from the same brand…. So the only option I’m kinda of left off is that a bit warmer dark red shade, but it looks too warm for me and I’m not sure if it will be easy for me to style it with my wardrobe as much as the other dark burgundy shade I love already…..
> 
> Should I settle on one of these colors or wait longer and maybe one day I’ll find that bag in that scratch resistant leather in an other color that will work better with my wardrobe? Or should I wait and save up and get a full price bag in the color that I know I’ll love and wear out more (like black, blue or navy), so it won’t be the same leather and color of another Valextra bag that I already have? Would it be more rewarding?
> 
> View attachment 5312951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312956


Wait. Don't settle.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I have this bag in green. I don't carry it much. I struggle with the size and I have other green bags that are easier to use. I think I'm determined to get my money's worth and not admit it was a mistake to buy it.
> 
> I think it looks great on you.



Thanks!

The green is a very nice color also. I was at first drawn to the size bc it’s just large enough to carry the things I bring along the most often, and it’s a good length as a crossbody. But as time has gone on, I’m not sure if I like how the shape gets smaller towards the bottom.


----------



## Cordeliere

SakuraSakura said:


> I made it back in one piece. I did end up working a little bit so that's good ; however, I am now faced with a unique predicament.
> 
> As some of you may know, I thrifted a Louis Vuitton Monogram Pochette back in 2019... with my abusive ex. Lately I've been feeling pretty triggered so seeing it at this point gives me some anxiety. I still love this purse but I don't know if it's doing wonders for my mental health at this point. I also needed to tell somebody - my ex contacted me a few days ago despite every security feature I've set in place. It was... horrible.  I'm proud of the fact that I have thrifted Louis Vuitton but this memory is tied to him. I used it today. I just don't know if I can keep it with me anymore despite loving it... despite having loved him too. There's just so many thoughts circling my mind... It's a lot. Everythings been a lot. I feel like you guys would tell me to sell it as purses can be replaced but mental well-being is critically important.



New to posting on this thread, so I don't know your history with the LV bag or your ex, so my thoughts may be way off base.   I would like to share my experience of getting rid of a bag that reminded me of someone.   It was not a romantic relationship.   I ended a relationship with a friend in which the relationship was based on love of purses.   We both loved purple and she really wanted a purple croc bag.  I found a Judith Leiber purple croc bag in perfect condition at a steal price.  I planned to give it to her, even though I coveted it for myself.  When our friendship suddenly ended, I did not want to be reminded of her.   I sold it back to Fashionphile.   I had other rationalizations, like it would poach use of a raisin Hermes bag, and I want to keep my collection under 20.

I still think of that bag and really wish I had kept it.  The amount of money I got for it was so minimal.  I can never find another bag like it for the price.    And since I still think about the bag, guess what.  I still think about her.

Based on my experience, here is my advice to you.  Put the bag in a drawer and forget about it until you forget about him.   Then pull it out and rejoice that you have a bag that you adore for an amazing price.  Saying you would put the money to other dreams is the same kind of rationalization I made about not poaching wear from another bag.   You can come up with the money for your dreams for another way.  You may not be able to come up with this bag again.   Ask those of us who have hunted for one specific bag for 5 or 10 years.  There is a lesson in how Drama Princess continued to think about the burgundy bag, not saying her search was that long.  It is just hard to forget a bag that gives you a thrill.

If you get rid of it, you are giving him power your current life.   He has robbed you of a lot.  Don't let him rob you of a beloved bag.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> When our friendship suddenly ended, I did not want to be reminded of her.



great advice. Agree. I’ve done this. I also wish I kept the bag


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I would be happiest if everyone actively tended to their mental health and made a point to be good to each other at this time. I think that would be the best gifts to leave this chaos with.



Forgot to +1000 to this

sending you positive vibes @Sparkletastic


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Wait. Don't settle.



Agreed!


----------



## dramaprincess713

880 said:


> you might feel like it washes you out (When I blur my eyes— granted I have terrible eyesight) I don’t see much contrast. So, some tonal (light dark contrast) might help. If you adore this pink, think light dark, not just color. Like the perfect Lip shade


Yes, I think you hit the nail on the head! I could’ t quite figure it out, but yes, I think is washes me out.
Truth is, I think I like this kind of nude-pink because I’ve been influenced by bloggers. In fact, I’m pretty sure it’s why I bought it in this color in the first place. I remember I had also bought it in cream and black, both of which I remember looking better on me, but I returned both in for this one because this was the color the blogger had and raved about.  I do like this pink, and maybe I’ll try it again more light or dark like you suggested some other time. But really, left to my own devices without being influenced, I’m more naturally drawn to much brighter pinks like baby pink or hot pink.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Just dropping in to say him and I have an official dinner date this Saturday AND his family knows about me. I even told him about my crazy ex. I'll be using my MONOGRAM POCHETTE loves!! I promise to give you a detailled response tomorrow


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> Agreed!



+1000


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> You look adorable, I can see its cold.
> 
> Purples are hard to get right for sure.





dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, I think you hit the nail on the head! I could’ t quite figure it out, but yes, I think is washes me out.
> Truth is, I think I like this kind of nude-pink because I’ve been influenced by bloggers. In fact, I’m pretty sure it’s why I bought it in this color in the first place. I remember I had also bought it in cream and black, both of which I remember looking better on me, but I returned both in for this one because this was the color the blogger had and raved about.  I do like this pink, and maybe I’ll try it again more light or dark like you suggested some other time. But really, left to my own devices without being influenced, I’m more naturally drawn to much brighter pinks like baby pink or hot pink.


Agree, I think cream or black would be lovely on you  my test is to imagine a black and white photo of me and the item in question. If it blends into my skintone, it’s a no. I also don’t wear as much pink gold as yellow gold jewelry for this reason
you could try creating more contrast with a necklace or scarf if that appeals


----------



## afroken

@SakuraSakura @Jereni @Katinahat @ElainePG @880 @Purses & Perfumes @Sparkletastic @dramaprincess713 @dcooney4 @papertiger @coffee2go

Thanks so much for your insights! You all gave me a lot of food for thought… in the end, I went both   sort of.

@Katinahat Regarding the jacket, even after I lose weight, it is still perfectly wearable as it’s only one size up from my old size.

@dcooney4 You lit up the lightbulb for me!  I can comfortably layer underneath the jacket, but most of all it would be so nice to move freely in a jacket that I’ll be spending so much time in.

@papertiger Where I live, the winters are long and cold, while we are halfway through the winter already, if I were to buy a new jacket in the fall, nothing would be on sale, hence why deep down I was leaning towards the jacket.

I tried the preloved route as @SakuraSakura , @880 and @ElainePG  suggested, but wasn't able to find one heavy enough at my size in good condition.

@dramaprincess713 your message about which one made me more excited, it was the clutch, but I guess deep down I knew that a winter jacket would serve me much more than a bag.

@coffee2go your recommendation to wait for the MG clutch to go on sale since it's a seasonal colour got me to look around  and guess what! I found a dark green one at 60% off in Nordstrom  dark green and purple are both my favourite colours, and had I known that MG released a dark green version of the Cloud Clutch, I would've been stalking it like a hawk as well.


----------



## afroken

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really struggling purse peeps. Friday I woke up and was ready to scream about this Covid / surgery weight / weakness. I can’t stand it anymore. So, now that I have clearance from the neurosurgeon to do more than walking, I’m hiring a personal trainer.
> 
> I’ve never worked with one before because I’ve always been healthy, active and fit (how easy to take that for granted) and knew how to work out. But, now, I have no clue how to go from weeks in bed and months convalescing - yielding zero stamina, limited strength and extra body weight - back to fit. Everything I’ve tried has been too taxing and discouraging.
> 
> But, it’s bizarre. I will drop $x,xxx on a bag and not blink. Spending $200 a week on trainer feels like a crazy indulgence. Why????
> 
> Meanwhile, I am on my third set of Invisalign trays. (Treatment was delayed due to surgery). I am sooooo incredibly sick of having plastic in my mouth.  It’s just one more irritant to make me grumpy.
> 
> My hair is still cuckoo as it grows back in where the ear to ear headband incision was made and I start to regain the massive amounts that fell out from the physical “shock” of the surgery. I felt my hair was one of my best features so it’s disheartening to see it in the mirror now. I feel like I’ve gone from Rapunzel to Gollum.
> 
> And, I need to have a laser procedure on one of my retinas. I’ve had retina issues (all well treated) since I was 16. I reaaaaallly did not need one to pop up now.
> 
> So, I’m in a bit of pity party mood. Rationally, I know I’m on the right track to “fix” everything. And, my family tells me to give it just 6 more months - I’ll be fit, hair will be grown in enough to style, teeth will be complete. But, I’m just at my absolute end with physical issues of any kind. I swear before all that is holy and unseen. If I go into menopause any time soon, I’m riding a one eyed dragon into the cosmos and slaying any and all gods on duty.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get this off my chest. I try to stay upbeat and optimistic but this has just been an ugly and protracted journey. I’m running on fumes.


I'm so sorry about this. I read about your recent health situation as I was catching up in the 2021 and 2022 threads. None of this is under your control, and all this is way more than what one person can take. Please be kind with yourself   I'll also be cheering you on along the way.


----------



## afroken

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I need some bag advice...
> 
> Burgundy is a hard color for me. I've very picky about it being too brown or too red. Five years ago, I was shopping with my best friend for last-minute wedding necessities, and we walked into Kate Spade for fun. There I found a tote in the absolute PERFECT shade of burgundy on sale. I bought it even though I had no intentions of buying a bag that day. It was a simple tote, but to this day, I have not found a shade of burgundy that I've liked as much as I did that tote.
> 
> At some point, I must have scratched the tote on something (it was a very soft leather), and there was a small spot on the front bottom of the bag that was lighter than the rest. It always bothered me. A couple of years ago, I dyed a Dooney hobo I had a different color, and I got the (not-so) brilliant idea to dye that spot on my KS bag. Well, I didn't get the color quite right, so then I ended up dying the entire bag to even it out. It turned out far darker than I wanted, and I kept trying to fix it but really was just making it worse. I never was able to get it back to the original color. The bag ended up a fine color (kind of a very dark purple-red-wine color) and was still perfectly functional, but it was no longer my perfect shade of burgundy. I ended up giving it away to Goodwill because without it being the right color, it was just another tote, and I really don't need more totes. I was always upset with myself though for just not knowing when to stop. As I said, I haven't really found another bag in a shade of burgundy I like as much as I liked that one. (Chloe Fay in Intense Violine is close, but more purple, isn't made in that color anymore, doesn't pop up very often on the pre-loved market, and so far, not at a price I want to pay. Polene Numero Un in Burgundy is also close, and I do own it, but it's more brick red than the KS was). I also have sentimental memories tied to the bag because of that specific shopping trip with my best friend and how it was right before my wedding.
> 
> I just found that exact KS bag on Poshmark for a steal. Price isn't a factor - I can definitely afford it. And I'm so so tempted. But, as I said, I really have NO need for another tote. I have 9 totes already! Plus, I ultimately want to downsize my collection, and I'm having a hard enough time trying to do that as it is - to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've been without the tote for a few years now and been fine. It's not like I've ever had a situation where I've thought, "oh, that KS tote would have been the PERFECT finishing touch to this outfit." (Though, to be fair, I actually don't really match or even really coordinate my bags to outfits anyway. I tend to choose my bags first, but what is functional for the situation, but mainly by what I'm in the mood to carry.) I *should* pass on the bag. But, it's hard to find on the pre-loved market (yes, I've looked before - I've found it exactly twice before this, never at a price this low), and I still think about how it was that perfect burgundy shade. And I have all those sentimental memories tied to it, which probably shouldn't be a factor since it wouldn't actually be the bag I bought and I clearly have those memories without actually owning the bag.
> 
> So, what should I do? Buy the bag? Or be good and pass?


I get what you mean about burgundy, such a difficult colour to get _right_. Another colour would be brown for me. I have 3 burgundy bags - Proenza Schouler PS1, Aspinal of London Mayfair, and Coach Swagger 21 - and while I love all 3 of them and they all serve their own purpose, none of them are the burgundy that I'm looking for. Would love to see a photo of this Kate Spade bag once it arrives!


Cordeliere said:


> New to posting on this thread, so I don't know your history with the LV bag or your ex, so my thoughts may be way off base.   I would like to share my experience of getting rid of a bag that reminded me of someone.   It was not a romantic relationship.   I ended a relationship with a friend in which the relationship was based on love of purses.   We both loved purple and she really wanted a purple croc bag.  I found a Judith Leiber purple croc bag in perfect condition at a steal price.  I planned to give it to her, even though I coveted it for myself.  When our friendship suddenly ended, I did not want to be reminded of her.   I sold it back to Fashionphile.   I had other rationalizations, like it would poach use of a raisin Hermes bag, and I want to keep my collection under 20.
> 
> I still think of that bag and really wish I had kept it.  The amount of money I got for it was so minimal.  I can never find another bag like it for the price.    And since I still think about the bag, guess what.  I still think about her.
> 
> Based on my experience, here is my advice to you.  Put the bag in a drawer and forget about it until you forget about him.   Then pull it out and rejoice that you have a bag that you adore for an amazing price.  Saying you would put the money to other dreams is the same kind of rationalization I made about not poaching wear from another bag.   You can come up with the money for your dreams for another way.  You may not be able to come up with this bag again.   Ask those of us who have hunted for one specific bag for 5 or 10 years.  There is a lesson in how Drama Princess continued to think about the burgundy bag, not saying her search was that long.  It is just hard to forget a bag that gives you a thrill.
> 
> If you get rid of it, you are giving him power your current life.   He has robbed you of a lot.  Don't let him rob you of a beloved bag.


So well put. Never thought of this before but now that you've put it into words, I realized that I also did this in the past. I've let several beloved items go because they were from bad periods, and I still look into them every once in a while online, and each time being reminded again of the said bad times    Had I held onto the items, I might've been able to reclaim the initial joy I had when I bought them!


----------



## afroken

ElainePG said:


> I've been stress shopping too, but only one bag. Mostly (fortunately!) it's been consumables: a candle, some soap, interesting cooking ingredients (pomegranate molasses, anyone?), even eye shadow, which is totally stupid since I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> I definitely hear you about being trapped in the house. And there's a big fire down the coast from us, so the air isn't good, so my bay walks aren't even a possibility. Ugh.


Sorry to hear this. I'm glad you're safe and I hope the fire situation can be resolved soon.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> "It sounds like you have a little yellow in your skin, and just a little blue visible- which will make you seem 'olive'. Green is made up of blue and yellow. If the very slight 'olive' is more blue you can indeed be more 'cool' (than 'warm') and you can also be close to neutral." <- That is the first time all this undertone business has been explained in a way that makes sense to me! I do wear blush and feel I can wear both pinks and peaches equally. I don't contour simply because I don't know how.
> 
> Like I said, I tend to just wear whatever colors I'm drawn to and just hope they're flattering, but I do have one particular top that I've always suspected isn't the right color for me. I assumed it was because it was too similar to my skin tone, which I don't think it quite right because it's not really my skin tone at all. Now I'm wondering if it's actually because it's unflattering to my skin tone/undertones. I wouldn't necessarily say I look pale and ill when I wear it, but it's just never really made me feel like it does a whole lot for me either.
> View attachment 5313091
> 
> In real life, or at least on me, instead of a nice blush pink, the top looks dingier or dull - almost like it has a slight bit of grey in it. I always assumed it was the top and a difference between product photos and what you get in real life, but now I'm wondering if maybe it's actually me and it clashes with my coloring.
> 
> ETA - I actually found a photo of myself in the shirt!
> View attachment 5313098
> 
> I feel like it's just kind of "eh" - am I right or am I imagining it? I know it sounds ridiculous, but I feel like when it comes to colors, I really have no real sense of what is flattering or not!
> 
> 
> I have, and I also got the current polar bear bag! It's so cute! I ultimately passed because I can't actually see it being a functional bag for me to wear and use. But, every time I see it on the site, I'm tempted!



The lighting and angle are not the most flattering here, having said that, I also think the top is a too 'dusty' for you but I like the lipstick. You have high contrast (skin to hair/eyes). Dusty, dusky, murky or muted are not going to bring out the best in you. Try white, teal, navy, dark red, primary red, clear ebony, clear turquoise, bright pink, royal purple etc. 

The way everything is photographed for sales is with bright warm (yellow added) lighting and all round. They get rid of any shadows with reflectors on the shoot or in post-production. Natural light comes from the sun and is a mis of visible light, UV and infrared. Without clouds, sunshine will also add golden hues to everything, that's the feel good lighting that photographers want to achieve for commercial purposes. When we get the real product home under our low watt, domestic bulbs or see it in indoor, daylight it will look darker and duller. It's not the product, it's the lighting.

Different materials will bring out different qualities in colours too. That's why an Hermes cashmere will look different to the same design, same cw in silk twill. A cotton shirt in white may look great but in a sweatshirt may look as heavy as dried-up correction fluid.  The properties of each fibre and the process mean tightly-woven cotton will give a subtle sheen, silk twill will glow etc. Light plays on great fabric whist manmade fibres often make a fabric very uniform. Good textiles are important to turn good colours into magic.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Agree, I think cream or black would be lovely on you  my test is to imagine a black and white photo of me and the item in question. If it blends into my skintone, it’s a no. I also don’t wear as much pink gold as yellow gold jewelry for this reason
> you could try creating more contrast with a necklace or scarf if that appeals



Yup, agreed, contrast levels are as important as colours.

Since my skin is basically rose-gold, rose gold from some companies will literally disappear on me. Happily, I think my rg H earrings are OK as there's not much difference between their golds. Rg not bad, but yg or wg is better. I'm happy with all golds though, just gimme


----------



## dcooney4

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! I’ve thought about getting rid of it because again, I have too many totes, and it’s not the most “grown up” of bags. But I can’t do it. I love it, and it makes me smile as well. Plus, everyone who knows me knows I love bears and polar bears so it’s a very “me” tote. It is possibly the only bag that even my husband said I had to buy!
> 
> 
> Great questions and things to think about! You know, I actually think I’m trying to talk myself out of buying it, rather than into buying it, because I know I don’t need it. My collection certainly it isn’t lacking in totes! Yes, I think a part of me is trying to make the whole dyeing incident go away. But also, if it weren’t for the dyeing incident, I’m fairly certain the bag would still be in my collection. It was never on the chopping block pre-dye. Is it amazing? I don’t know. It’s a basic, simple tote, so nothing all that special in that sense. It’s the color and super soft leather that made it so great for me. I actually have tried to hunt it down before but only found it twice previously, both at good prices but higher than what I was comfortable with. Your point about what does price have to do with it is a good one, and I think it’s because I’m equating the price as the “cost” of my dye mistake. A price in the hundreds, while perfectly reasonable for this bag, just feels like I’m paying that amount for a mistake I made, which doesn’t feel great to me. A price in the double digits is much more palatable and makes me feel like my dye mistake wasn’t quite so bad, and that I’m not quite so stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think I may regret it if I passed and would probably just keep doing periodic searches for it. You all have have me just about convinced to get the bag!


I understand the search for the perfect burgundy bag. The bag I ordered of posh looked like a great burgundy color in the photo. After I ordered it I saw a larger one with the same color name and it was not quite what I wanted. So I will see when it comes and decide then. If the price is right and you know you will wear it, go for it. I know the style and the size of the bag I ordered will work for me.


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Please help me decide or just talk me out of the purchase … So I’ve been eyeing a Valextra Triennale bag for a while and I have found a few of these bags for half of a price, but can’t decide now on the color and whether it’s really worth to get it as I have so many bags already… last year I added 5 bags to my collection and also got a new bag earlier in January as a birthday gift… I feel like my bag obsession is starting to get a bit out of the way, I’m always on the hunt for a deal for next bag I’d love to add to my collection, but speaking realistically I already have more than enough and with WFH it’s not like I get that much use of out my bags on daily basis… but still there are some pieces that I’ve eyeing for a while, and Valextra Triennale was one of them, and I just feel FOMO if I don’t get it now for a deal!
> 
> I found this bag in 4 shades, but the issue is that not all of these colours will be working great with my wardrobe. I generally prefer black, navy, dark red… so most of my bags are in deep shades or are worn as a pop of a bright color, but not light…
> 
> However the bags I found are:
> - one calfskin in taupe
> - one calfskin in a bit orangey/warm dark red
> - one calfskin in deep burgundy (same leather and color as my Valextra Iside bag I’m wearing in the pics)
> - and one was in a different, more scratch resistant leather, but the color is way off for me as it’s a light pink one… I already have in my collection one taupe bag and one light pale pink bag, that I have hard time to style, so I definitely don’t need another bag in those colors
> 
> The dark burgundy bag that I already have I wear a lot, and it’s easy for me to style that shade, but it won’t make sense to have another bag in that same leather and color from the same brand…. So the only option I’m kinda of left off is that a bit warmer dark red shade, but it looks too warm for me and I’m not sure if it will be easy for me to style it with my wardrobe as much as the other dark burgundy shade I love already…..
> 
> Should I settle on one of these colors or wait longer and maybe one day I’ll find that bag in that scratch resistant leather in an other color that will work better with my wardrobe? Or should I wait and save up and get a full price bag in the color that I know I’ll love and wear out more (like black, blue or navy), so it won’t be the same leather and color of another Valextra bag that I already have? Would it be more rewarding?
> 
> View attachment 5312951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312956



I say don't settle either. 

I like the warm-orangey red on you, although it looks like a London Tan in the photos to me. It's a pop and a neutral. If you go for any that makes the most sense. 

I don't see the point of buying the same colour in different styles unless there's a purpose to it or it's your sig colour (nothing wrong with either reason). I have a few bags the very same colours (same brand). 

The pint of a discount sale isn't to get a universal deal, it's to get the bag you really wanted and save on it. If you feel you're duping (and therefore cutting time wearing other dark red bags) or none of the other colours work for you and your wardrobe, you're not going to be saving money, you're spending money and playing the game _their_ way.


----------



## dcooney4

coffee2go said:


> Please help me decide or just talk me out of the purchase … So I’ve been eyeing a Valextra Triennale bag for a while and I have found a few of these bags for half of a price, but can’t decide now on the color and whether it’s really worth to get it as I have so many bags already… last year I added 5 bags to my collection and also got a new bag earlier in January as a birthday gift… I feel like my bag obsession is starting to get a bit out of the way, I’m always on the hunt for a deal for next bag I’d love to add to my collection, but speaking realistically I already have more than enough and with WFH it’s not like I get that much use of out my bags on daily basis… but still there are some pieces that I’ve eyeing for a while, and Valextra Triennale was one of them, and I just feel FOMO if I don’t get it now for a deal!
> 
> I found this bag in 4 shades, but the issue is that not all of these colours will be working great with my wardrobe. I generally prefer black, navy, dark red… so most of my bags are in deep shades or are worn as a pop of a bright color, but not light…
> 
> However the bags I found are:
> - one calfskin in taupe
> - one calfskin in a bit orangey/warm dark red
> - one calfskin in deep burgundy (same leather and color as my Valextra Iside bag I’m wearing in the pics)
> - and one was in a different, more scratch resistant leather, but the color is way off for me as it’s a light pink one… I already have in my collection one taupe bag and one light pale pink bag, that I have hard time to style, so I definitely don’t need another bag in those colors
> 
> The dark burgundy bag that I already have I wear a lot, and it’s easy for me to style that shade, but it won’t make sense to have another bag in that same leather and color from the same brand…. So the only option I’m kinda of left off is that a bit warmer dark red shade, but it looks too warm for me and I’m not sure if it will be easy for me to style it with my wardrobe as much as the other dark burgundy shade I love already…..
> 
> Should I settle on one of these colors or wait longer and maybe one day I’ll find that bag in that scratch resistant leather in an other color that will work better with my wardrobe? Or should I wait and save up and get a full price bag in the color that I know I’ll love and wear out more (like black, blue or navy), so it won’t be the same leather and color of another Valextra bag that I already have? Would it be more rewarding?
> 
> View attachment 5312951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312956


Never settle!


----------



## 880

@Purses & Perfumes and @coffee2go,
Your burgundy colors have inspired me to take my Bordeaux box Kelly 32, brushed PHW out. Back from a spa vacation by @docride with blue abysse ? Box sellier K28; retourne BBK 28

And H metallic silver chèvre clutch and box Kelly longue wallet as a clutch

cross post from H in action 

Edit: in the group spa pic, K32 looks warmer, like rouge H, but IRL purple cool undertones closer to the action pics


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes and @coffee2go,
> Your burgundy colors have inspired me to take my Bordeaux box Kelly 32, brushed PHW out. Back from a spa vacation by @docride with blue abysse ? Box sellier K28; retourne BBK 28
> View attachment 5313309
> View attachment 5313310



So gorgeous!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

*January stats:*

Bags in: 1
Bags out: 0 (but I just uploaded one to FP for a quote, so hopefully this number is 1 in Feb) 

Bags carried: 4 (giving myself a break on this one because I was out of town most of the month)

*Check in on my goals:*

I would like to save a certain amount for a house this year, and will not buy a new bag until I hit that goal, or will put an equal amount into the house fund as I used to purchase any new bag - going well so far (I made this goal after I made the 1 January purchase)
Just because I love a bag does not mean I need it, some bags are okay to appreciate from afar - okay I caved on this one and am on the reserve list for the Chanel 22P green iridescent…
Evaluate where a bag fits in my wardrobe before purchasing / no 2 bags that serve the same purpose/worn with the same outfits - I am a little worried about styling the 22P iridescent green when it comes but I certainly don’t have anything like it
Start tracking my bag usage - I made a very detailed spreadsheet that’s actually quite fun for me to update daily
Wear the bags I love without worrying if they are too "flashy" - going well so far! Have worn my flashiest bags 
No more black Chanel bags!!! -  this one is more spiritual in nature as i want to start buying bags and colors that speak to me instead of limiting myself to classics. We will see if this experiment goes well with the incoming green…


----------



## dcooney4

dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, I think you hit the nail on the head! I could’ t quite figure it out, but yes, I think is washes me out.
> Truth is, I think I like this kind of nude-pink because I’ve been influenced by bloggers. In fact, I’m pretty sure it’s why I bought it in this color in the first place. I remember I had also bought it in cream and black, both of which I remember looking better on me, but I returned both in for this one because this was the color the blogger had and raved about.  I do like this pink, and maybe I’ll try it again more light or dark like you suggested some other time. But really, left to my own devices without being influenced, I’m more naturally drawn to much brighter pinks like baby pink or hot pink.


You are beautiful but the color does wash you out a bit. I can not wear that color. My daughter has different coloring then me and this would look wonderful on her. If I wore it I would look like I need my temperature taken. It is funny how one color can do so much or so little for different people.


----------



## papertiger

Stats for jan

Bags
In 0
Out 0

SLG 
in 0
Out 0

Used 7 different bags (not bad in respect of recent months).

Other 
RTW
In: 1 (or 2) (Another) pair of black slim velvet trousers (can't remember if the other pair were Jan or Dec) . 
Out 2. Shapeless Tee and not even fit for gardening jumper. 

New like from own closet - silver as pop with 'Dark Academia' 

Individual set task for Feb:
Charity bundle of clothes for Thurs pick-up
Find Silver Bal in wardrobe


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes and @coffee2go,
> Your burgundy colors have inspired me to take my Bordeaux box Kelly 32, brushed PHW out. Back from a spa vacation by @docride with blue abysse ? Box sellier K28; retourne BBK 28
> 
> And H metallic silver chèvre clutch and box Kelly longue wallet as a clutch
> 
> cross post from H in action
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313309
> View attachment 5313310
> View attachment 5313314
> View attachment 5313312
> View attachment 5313313


That Bordeaux is gorgeous.


----------



## Jereni

My stats for the month! Sorry that this is long. 

*Bags In:* 2
*Bags Out:* 5

*SLG In:* 0
*SLG Out:* 1

*Carried:* 27 bags, many of them twice. 

*Ruminations:*

Kate Spade red heart bag
YSL red pebbled Sac Du Jour
Polene mini Neuf in blush
Aspinal hat box bag
Another Valextra Iside
*Possible Future Sunsetting:*

Proenza Schouler PS11 biscotti
Coach purple Turnlock Pouch

*Bag Resolutions:*

Impose a handbag-purchase waiting period. 2 weeks minimum, try for 3.
 _So far doing ok here. Both bags I purchased had originally been identified in mid or late Dec. _

Do not get caught up in summer bags, which largely serve the Caribbean jet-setting life that you do not have.
 _N/A yet_

Sell the following mistake purchases: Nanushka hobo, vintage Coach station bag, Coach micro Tilly, Coach Rogue.
 _The Nanushka has been taken to consignment but I need to post the others. _

No Chanel bags, unless it is the crumpled black square mini from yesteryear, or the perfect purple. SLGs are ok.
 _So far so good. _

Focus on getting small add-ons, like charms or chains, to bring variety to bags you already have.
 _Got 3 cheap straps/chains and am having great fun with them. _

*Bag Acquisition Goals* (only if the right one comes along):

Another green bag in a rich emerald or similar color. Not a flap satchel.
 _I give myself a B on this because while I did get a flap satchel and it isn’t emerald, it really wasn’t emerald I needed - I needed light minty green and that’s what I got. _

A bag in a rich plum color.
The perfect raspberry red bag.
 _Stalking the YSL Sac Du Jour but haven’t pulled the trigger yet. _


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes and @coffee2go,
> Your burgundy colors have inspired me to take my Bordeaux box Kelly 32, brushed PHW out. Back from a spa vacation by @docride with blue abysse ? Box sellier K28; retourne BBK 28
> 
> And H metallic silver chèvre clutch and box Kelly longue wallet as a clutch
> 
> cross post from H in action
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313309
> View attachment 5313310
> View attachment 5313314
> View attachment 5313312
> View attachment 5313313


All your Kelly bags are beautiful but that Bordeaux has my heart!  Gorgeous! 

I have a Kelly on my wish list and originally, I was planning on starting to look for one last summer.  But I got swamped with other issues including family health issues and started to feel run down myself last year.  Anyway, hopefully this is the year I will renew my efforts to find one.  Originally, I was going to look for a Kelly in gold, but my Delvaux Tempete is kind of gold colored so I don't think that would work.  If I can find a bordeaux Kelly or maybe raisin, that would be my preference. 
I was also considering a Bolide 31 or smaller for a while, but have decided to focus on a Kelly instead of a Bolide, since I love the shape and style of the Kelly more.


----------



## FizzyWater

*January Stats

Bags In:* 0*
*Bags Out:* 0**

*SLG In:* 0
*SLG Out:* 4

*Carried:* 2 bags

I almost never leave the house these days, but I did switch from my Hobo Lola in brown(!) to my LC Le Pliage Cuir in purple.  I haven't owned a brown bag in probably 30 years.  I feel so brave!    

*bought 2 bags, neither of which is here yet (bite me chronopost, I was so here all day!), will count them for February
**have a huge pile of bags to sell that I haven't listed yet, including 2 put in the pile this month

My goals for this year are to learn how to care for, repair, and possibly improve (dyeing, etc.) my existing bags and pretty much put them on auto-pilot.  Bags have almost always been on auto-pilot for me, but I'm hoping the new stasis will be of uniformly higher quality, with more pleasure and room to play when I'm in the mood.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> I have continued to stick to my rule of only purchasing cheaper thrift store handbags. I don't know what it is this month but I've been finding bags I have had my eye on for a very long time. This poppy signature duffle was $30.00, new without tags! I was at the local antique mall when I spotted it.  I still cannot believe I snagged it for such a steal.
> 
> I'm doing okay right now, friends. I managed to stabilize my mood.
> 
> View attachment 5312132


This is incredible! Well done!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> What are you making with pomegranate molasses? I've tried making pomegranate chicken a few times but really wanted something that tasted like the version they made at the Mediterranean restaurant in Berkeley and never found a close recipe.


Nothing fancy! I'm just going to add some of it to a marinade, along with other things (not sure what yet) and marinate some chicken thighs before baking them on a sheet pan. It will either be good, or Mr. PG will say "This tastes kind of strange. Did you do something different?" and then that's that for the pomegranate molasses!


----------



## ElainePG

dramaprincess713 said:


> I just found that exact KS bag on Poshmark for a steal. Price isn't a factor - I can definitely afford it. And I'm so so tempted. But, as I said, I really have NO need for another tote. I have 9 totes already! Plus, I ultimately want to downsize my collection, and I'm having a hard enough time trying to do that as it is - to the point that I just don't think it's going to happen. I've been without the tote for a few years now and been fine. It's not like I've ever had a situation where I've thought, "oh, that KS tote would have been the PERFECT finishing touch to this outfit." (Though, to be fair, I actually don't really match or even really coordinate my bags to outfits anyway. I tend to choose my bags first, but what is functional for the situation, but mainly by what I'm in the mood to carry.) I *should* pass on the bag. But, it's hard to find on the pre-loved market (yes, I've looked before - I've found it exactly twice before this, never at a price this low), and I still think about how it was that perfect burgundy shade. And I have all those sentimental memories tied to it, which probably shouldn't be a factor since it wouldn't actually be the bag I bought and I clearly have those memories without actually owning the bag.
> 
> So, what should I do? Buy the bag? Or be good and pass?


Since you have a lot of totes, but you're really in love with this KS one (for all the reasons you mentioned), would it be a possibility to let go of some of the other totes in your collection and then buy this one on Posh?


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> Since you have a lot of totes, but you're really in love with this KS one (for all the reasons you mentioned), would it be a possibility to let go of some of the other totes in your collection and then buy this one on Posh?



I agree with ElainePG. It's important to be passionate about the handbags we own as life without passion is merely existing.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> This is incredible! Well done!!!



Thanks friend! She's gorgeous. Coach had a sweet spot in the early 2000s with some of their designs.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Cordeliere said:


> New to posting on this thread, so I don't know your history with the LV bag or your ex, so my thoughts may be way off base.   I would like to share my experience of getting rid of a bag that reminded me of someone.   It was not a romantic relationship.   I ended a relationship with a friend in which the relationship was based on love of purses.   We both loved purple and she really wanted a purple croc bag.  I found a Judith Leiber purple croc bag in perfect condition at a steal price.  I planned to give it to her, even though I coveted it for myself.  When our friendship suddenly ended, I did not want to be reminded of her.   I sold it back to Fashionphile.   I had other rationalizations, like it would poach use of a raisin Hermes bag, and I want to keep my collection under 20.
> 
> I still think of that bag and really wish I had kept it.  The amount of money I got for it was so minimal.  I can never find another bag like it for the price.    And since I still think about the bag, guess what.  I still think about her.
> 
> Based on my experience, here is my advice to you.  Put the bag in a drawer and forget about it until you forget about him.   Then pull it out and rejoice that you have a bag that you adore for an amazing price.  Saying you would put the money to other dreams is the same kind of rationalization I made about not poaching wear from another bag.   You can come up with the money for your dreams for another way.  You may not be able to come up with this bag again.   Ask those of us who have hunted for one specific bag for 5 or 10 years.  There is a lesson in how Drama Princess continued to think about the burgundy bag, not saying her search was that long.  It is just hard to forget a bag that gives you a thrill.
> 
> If you get rid of it, you are giving him power your current life.   He has robbed you of a lot.  Don't let him rob you of a beloved bag.



Thank you for contributing such a thoughtful response to my post. You're so right - he shouldn't rob me of anything else especially my love of fashion. It is a bag I hold near and dear to my heart even though a lot happened between us. He is no longer a part of my life nor do I owe him anymore thought. I have a beautiful new relationship with someone who treats me well. I'm sorry to hear about your friend and I hope things ended amicably. You really helped me today, thank you.


----------



## dcooney4

Received my posh purchase and I think it will work out fine. It won’t go with my plum coat but it will go with most of my other coats. Now I need to figure out if I should remove one of my other small bags that are in that color range. I kind of like them all.


----------



## JenJBS

All the January stats people are posting look great!  

January Stats:

Out: 2
In: 2

For my goals: I did keep my 1 In-1 Out goal. I did figure out my signature style.


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> In this situation, totally get the bag! If it’s in the condition you want at a price you can afford then why not. Somethings have sentimental value beyond their material value and this is  one of them. You’d probably regret it otherwise.
> 
> Interesting your point on not choosing bag by outfit. I think this might be a good thread discussion if others like?
> 
> How do you choose which bag to carry each day?
> 
> For me in order of what influences my decision:
> 1. Functionality and bag type - what am I doing that day, what will I need to carry and where am I going.
> eg larger bag such as a tote for work or a shopping, smaller bag for evening, nylon KS for walking the dog or holiday somewhere leather might spoil.
> 2. By outfit vibe.
> If I’m wearing something smarter, how polished and put together do I want to look? eg I love a chain bag for lunch or evening out. Or do I want to be more causal with a medium sized bag crossbody such as a regular Alexa.
> 3. By outfit season and colour.
> What colour bag complements my clothing season and colour. eg
> Lighter summery clothing often gets me into tan, chestnut, lighter blues and pink. Heavier clothing blacks, oxblood and perhaps navy. Plus I like a bit of coordination in colour of clothing with colour of bag, not matching but colours that compliment. I have the bag types I like best in more than one colour eg chain bags, crossbody, totes.
> 4. tPf
> Am I trying to increase wears of a certain bag because of tracking or am I wearing it for a challenge!
> This might come higher up my choice list and certainly has this month with the use the bag challenge!
> 
> Your reasons?
> 
> Edit: I should also add, in true tPf style, this whole process sometimes flips at point 2/3/4 when I choose my outfit for the day to match the bag I want go carry!




My bag just depends on what my outfit is going to be.
And my outfit depends on where I'm going and what occasion I'm going for.

If I'm going out to walk my dog at an outdoor mall, I know I'm going to wear casual clothes with sneakers, so probably a sturdy and casual bag.
If I'm going out to dinner, wearing, heels and a dress or suit, then probably a more dressy/evening bag.

I don't really have much color in my wardrobe (I have a pretty neutral color palette; off the top of my head I have one purple dress, 2 multicolor red-tone floral dresses, a deep red dress and red skirt, a yellow and a navy sweater ...hmm not a lot...lol), all my shoes are either black, white, or nude, and all my bags, [except one] are black, white, or taupe so it's pretty easy to coordinate my outfit and my bags in general.   (cus I'm boring and lazy lol)


----------



## afroken

*January Stats*

Bags In: 1
Bags Out: 2
SLGs In: 0
SLGs Out: 0
Accessories In: 2
Accessories Out: 1
Clothes In: 1
Clothes Out: 0

*Goals check-in:*

I have one more bag that I’m looking to get rid of. I’ve been trying to sell it for months now, but might just donate it since it’s not selling. Other than that, I’m pretty happy with my collection and don’t have more plans to downsize.
For contemporary and indie bags, I’m looking to add one more Massaccesi bag, and possibly another Polene or a few Coach when they go on sale.
For premier bags, I’m looking for a Chloe Paraty in new or like new condition and good price. Preferably black. After I get this, I’ll be very happy with my premier bag collection and have no plans to add more
If there’s a good sale, I’d like to add a short jacket for late fall and early winter.
Looking to add some more silk scarves to my collection.
Edit: adding a Balenciaga Vibrato City in black, regular size to my list of premier bags that I wish to acquire this year. Thanks @Kimbashop for the reminder! It’s my HG bag.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

poizenisxkandee said:


> Love this! *Starting to get on the chain/charm train myself and hope to keep it up.* Picked up a few keychains and pins to repurpose as charms while away for the holiday.
> 
> Also totally feel you on getting more involved with your neighborhood/community and love love love the regular date night idea!



Some ways I've been trying to use what I have more but still add some variety are through charms and chains.


Chain charm by a fellow tPFr 





(Decorative acrylic chains, a little short on some bags for shoulder wear/don't want to break them) 

Not everyone's taste, but one trick I learned was an Etsy find - a keychain with a strap type fabric to stick pins into to use as bag charms.


(Ariana Grande fan, anyone?)

A friend of mine designs enamel pins and I bought some in the past but realized I don't really wear them and wouldn't make them into some kind of decor, but rather wished they were keychains.  Struck me as a lightbulb moment to try to turn them into a keychain/bag charm somehow.


(Welcome to Minnesota...f*ck around and find out) 

These are the pins with rubber pinbacks, but I feel like safety pin/brooch types could be attached to a pendant pin converter and strung on a ball chain or cord and made into a charm that way.

I do also have some scarves I don't wear often enough I may try to tie onto bags as decor too!


----------



## dramaprincess713

880 said:


> Agree, I think cream or black would be lovely on you  my test is to imagine a black and white photo of me and the item in question. If it blends into my skintone, it’s a no. I also don’t wear as much pink gold as yellow gold jewelry for this reason
> you could try creating more contrast with a necklace or scarf if that appeals


Oh, what a great trick to imagine a black and white photo of yourself. I’m going to start doing that as well!


afroken said:


> @dramaprincess713 your message about which one made me more excited, it was the clutch, but I guess deep down I knew that a winter jacket would serve me much more than a bag.
> 
> @coffee2go your recommendation to wait for the MG clutch to go on sale since it's a seasonal colour got me to look around  and guess what! I found a dark green one at 60% off in Nordstrom  dark green and purple are both my favourite colours, and had I known that MG released a dark green version of the Cloud Clutch, I would've been stalking it like a hawk as well.
> 
> View attachment 5313239


I get the pull to go for the more practical choice, but it also seems like maybe you found the best of both by finding the clutch on sale? The green is gorgeous!



afroken said:


> I get what you mean about burgundy, such a difficult colour to get _right_. Another colour would be brown for me. I have 3 burgundy bags - Proenza Schouler PS1, Aspinal of London Mayfair, and Coach Swagger 21 - and while I love all 3 of them and they all serve their own purpose, none of them are the burgundy that I'm looking for. Would love to see a photo of this Kate Spade bag once it arrives!


I think my challenge is that I like my burgundy with a bit of purple in it. I guess it can be argued that it’s not really burgundy then…more like wine, I guess? Regardless, I’m picky about just the jeff shade! I have photo from when I owned the bag the first time around. It doesn’t show the whole bag, but it shows the color well. The bag itself is just a regular tote.





papertiger said:


> The lighting and angle are not the most flattering here, having said that, I also think the top is a too 'dusty' for you but I like the lipstick. You have high contrast (skin to hair/eyes). Dusty, dusky, murky or muted are not going to bring out the best in you. Try white, teal, navy, dark red, primary red, clear ebony, clear turquoise, bright pink, royal purple etc.
> 
> The way everything is photographed for sales is with bright warm (yellow added) lighting and all round. They get rid of any shadows with reflectors on the shoot or in post-production. Natural light comes from the sun and is a mis of visible light, UV and infrared. Without clouds, sunshine will also add golden hues to everything, that's the feel good lighting that photographers want to achieve for commercial purposes. When we get the real product home under our low watt, domestic bulbs or see it in indoor, daylight it will look darker and duller. It's not the product, it's the lighting.
> 
> Different materials will bring out different qualities in colours too. That's why an Hermes cashmere will look different to the same design, same cw in silk twill. A cotton shirt in white may look great but in a sweatshirt may look as heavy as dried-up correction fluid.  The properties of each fibre and the process mean tightly-woven cotton will give a subtle sheen, silk twill will glow etc. Light plays on great fabric whist manmade fibres often make a fabric very uniform. Good textiles are important to turn good colours into magic.


Those are the types of colors I tend to be naturally drawn to, despite not knowing what colors flatter me (though I’m not sure I know what clear ebony and clear turquoise are). I guess there’s something to be said about instinct and gut feeling! I feel like dusty and muted colors are often touted by various influencers, and I’m easily influenced so I’ve purchased items in those shades. However, I’ve never been super impressed with them on me. Now I know why!

I’ve always know clothing is photographed to look it’s best and in the best lighting, but I never really considered that in comparison to what we see in real life. I also never thought about how different materials impact color, but it makes so much sense!



dcooney4 said:


> I understand the search for the perfect burgundy bag. The bag I ordered of posh looked like a great burgundy color in the photo. After I ordered it I saw a larger one with the same color name and it was not quite what I wanted. So I will see when it comes and decide then. If the price is right and you know you will wear it, go for it. I know the style and the size of the bag I ordered will work for me.


There are certain colors I’m really picky about, tan and burgundy being two of them. When I find one I like, it kind of feels like I hit the jackpot!



dcooney4 said:


> You are beautiful but the color does wash you out a bit. I can not wear that color. My daughter has different coloring then me and this would look wonderful on her. If I wore it I would look like I need my temperature taken. It is funny how one color can do so much or so little for different people.


Thank you! It really is funny how one color can be so different for different people. This whole conversation has been really enlightening for me and given me a lot of insight of what to think about and look for when shopping. And, I also need to work on not being so easily influenced by others because clearly just because it looks great on someone else doesn’t mean it looks great on me!


----------



## dramaprincess713

poizenisxkandee said:


> Some ways I've been trying to use what I have more but still add some variety are through charms and chains.
> View attachment 5313586
> 
> Chain charm by a fellow tPFr
> 
> View attachment 5313587
> 
> View attachment 5313589
> 
> (Decorative acrylic chains, a little short on some bags for shoulder wear/don't want to break them)
> 
> Not everyone's taste, but one trick I learned was an Etsy find - a keychain with a strap type fabric to stick pins into to use as bag charms.
> View attachment 5313592
> 
> (Ariana Grande fan, anyone?)
> 
> A friend of mine designs enamel pins and I bought some in the past but realized I don't really wear them and wouldn't make them into some kind of decor, but rather wished they were keychains.  Struck me as a lightbulb moment to try to turn them into a keychain/bag charm somehow.
> View attachment 5313594
> 
> (Welcome to Minnesota...f*ck around and find out)
> 
> These are the pins with rubber pinbacks, but I feel like safety pin/brooch types could be attached to a pendant pin converter and strung on a ball chain or cord and made into a charm that way.
> 
> I do also have some scarves I don't wear often enough I may try to tie onto bags as decor too!


What a great trick for pins! I love it!


----------



## dramaprincess713

ElainePG said:


> Since you have a lot of totes, but you're really in love with this KS one (for all the reasons you mentioned), would it be a possibility to let go of some of the other totes in your collection and then buy this one on Posh?


I went ahead and bought the bag. Letting go of one is the hard part. I have so many totes but really love them all. I am really trying to take a critical look at all my bags though to identify what I might feel comfortable letting go because my acquiring is far outpacing my letting go!



SakuraSakura said:


> I agree with ElainePG. It's important to be passionate about the handbags we own as life without passion is merely existing.


Life without passion is merely existing is a GREAT motto to live by! I never thought about approaching my collection with an attitude of passion. I mean, obviously I love bags, but I now want to really examine my collection and honestly ask myself-which ones am I passionate about?


----------



## Katinahat

Use the bag challenge to mark the last day in January (and a crazily busy day it was too dealing with staff absence at work). 

Coach Mercer Satchel to work: looks black here but it’s navy. 


Only carried once in 2021. It’s a lovely bag. Crossbody with top handles. Lots of compartments and slip pockets. I use it less because of having my Alexa’s but it weighs a lot less so was good for walking with.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> In this situation, totally get the bag! If it’s in the condition you want at a price you can afford then why not. Somethings have sentimental value beyond their material value and this is  one of them. You’d probably regret it otherwise.
> 
> Interesting your point on not choosing bag by outfit. I think this might be a good thread discussion if others like?
> 
> How do you choose which bag to carry each day?
> 
> For me in order of what influences my decision:
> 1. Functionality and bag type - what am I doing that day, what will I need to carry and where am I going.
> eg larger bag such as a tote for work or a shopping, smaller bag for evening, nylon KS for walking the dog or holiday somewhere leather might spoil.
> 2. By outfit vibe.
> If I’m wearing something smarter, how polished and put together do I want to look? eg I love a chain bag for lunch or evening out. Or do I want to be more causal with a medium sized bag crossbody such as a regular Alexa.
> 3. By outfit season and colour.
> What colour bag complements my clothing season and colour. eg
> Lighter summery clothing often gets me into tan, chestnut, lighter blues and pink. Heavier clothing blacks, oxblood and perhaps navy. Plus I like a bit of coordination in colour of clothing with colour of bag, not matching but colours that compliment. I have the bag types I like best in more than one colour eg chain bags, crossbody, totes.
> 4. tPf
> Am I trying to increase wears of a certain bag because of tracking or am I wearing it for a challenge!
> This might come higher up my choice list and certainly has this month with the use the bag challenge!
> 
> Your reasons?
> 
> Edit: I should also add, in true tPf style, this whole process sometimes flips at point 2/3/4 when I choose my outfit for the day to match the bag I want go carry!


This is a brilliant list! I must say, I agree with everything here, except that (and you say this too) that #4 often pops to the top when it's the end of the month and I see that I haven't carried a bag for some time. Otherwise, for sure #1 is the driving force.

For example, I had a haircut appointment today. My lovely quilted MJ bag (below) would have been a perfect match to my outfit, but I didn't want to carry it into the salon. So I carried my indestructible Balenciaga Town bag (below #2). Also a pretty good match, and I didn't worry about it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> All your Kelly bags are beautiful but that Bordeaux has my heart!  Gorgeous!
> 
> I have a Kelly on my wish list and originally, I was planning on starting to look for one last summer.  But I got swamped with other issues including family health issues and started to feel run down myself last year.  Anyway, hopefully this is the year I will renew my efforts to find one.  Originally, I was going to look for a Kelly in gold, but my Delvaux Tempete is kind of gold colored so I don't think that would work.  If I can find a bordeaux Kelly or maybe raisin, that would be my preference.
> I was also considering a Bolide 31 or smaller for a while, but have decided to focus on a Kelly instead of a Bolide, since I love the shape and style of the Kelly more.



Bordeaux K will be very hard. Instead, you could look for a pre-loved Rouge H, some decades the dark red has no discernible brown


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Pre-Covid.
> At the moment, I'm doing a kind of 'Dark Academia' trend. Dark icky colours, grey duffle or black pea coat, short skirt, jumper (sweater) DMs (black or dark red) thick tights or leggings, square scarves tied high around the neck or very long wool ones flapping. I don't carry books in my hand as a prop (perhaps cat food though). The bags are mid-size cross-bodies and satchels or soft briefcases. These tend to be older and worn, but that's OK because it's actually better with the look I'm going for.


Did you actually write "dark icky colors"??? Can you give me an example of a dark colour that's icky? Or is that a typo?

I'm trying to imagine something out of Harry Potter, like maybe in the Slytherin house.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Use the bag challenge to mark the last day in January (and a crazily busy day it was too dealing with staff absence at work).
> 
> Coach Mercer Satchel to work: looks black here but it’s navy.
> View attachment 5313651
> 
> Only carried once in 2021. It’s a lovely bag. Crossbody with top handles. Lots of compartments and slip pockets. I use it less because of having my Alexa’s but it weighs a lot less so was good for walking with.



Looks like great leather, glad it's lighter too.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> OMG, that sounds terrible. I hope no-one has been hurt. If the air is so affected it must be really bad, I hope they can contain it and you can go for a walk soon.
> 
> My mother used to live next to a wood in S. France and I was always worried (big problem there too)


No one was hurt in the fire, and that includes firefighters, which is a relief. The containment is better every day. Only one structure was damaged: a yurt on somone's property. Which is pretty amazing considering the size of the fire. Apparently it started during a "controlled burn."  Lots of trees destroyed, of course.

The air is improving here, so maybe by the end of the week it will be clear.

Thanks for the moral support.

If I had to evacuate, would I take any of my bags?????


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Did you actually write "dark icky colors"??? Can you give me an example of a dark colour that's icky? Or is that a typo?
> 
> I'm trying to imagine something out of Harry Potter, like maybe in the Slytherin house.



  Inky

Dark blue, black, charcoal, dark red, dark forrest green, blue marine  etc

_Every_ time I post I'm horrified by how many mistakes I've/autocorrect made  .


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> This is a brilliant list! I must say, I agree with everything here, except that (and you say this too) that #4 often pops to the top when it's the end of the month and I see that I haven't carried a bag for some time. Otherwise, for sure #1 is the driving force.
> 
> For example, I had a haircut appointment today. My lovely quilted MJ bag (below) would have been a perfect match to my outfit, but I didn't want to carry it into the salon. So I carried my indestructible Balenciaga Town bag (below #2). Also a pretty good match, and I didn't worry about it.
> 
> View attachment 5313663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313664



2 bags with so much character and lovely leather.


----------



## Katinahat

January goals and stats:

2 bags in - Pink Mini Alexa, Navy Quilted Aspinal Lottie. (I ordered Lottie but DH paid - is this a gift?) 
3 bags out - gifts to family
1 SLG out - gift
1 SLG in 
6 dresses out
1 dress in
1 winter jumper in
3 winter jumpers out
Carried 15 bags for tPF challenge.

Goals
1. Focus on self-care: Trying hard but sometimes hard when lacking energy! 
2. Finding joy in small things: I’ve been happier this month. Depression related to significant trauma trigger is improved. Definitely getting more bag joy since getting back on tPF. e.g. Cleaned and treated all bags yesterday. 
3. Improve work-life balance: complete fail. Education management in a pandemic is busy and complex. I’m more aware and trying at least. 

Goals for February:
1. Keep practising self-care and try to leave work earlier.  
2. Keep enjoying and rotating my bags!
3. Maintain will power when stalking Gucci Small Marmont. 
4. None of family to catch Covid before mid February so we can go on holiday abroad and take summery bags! 

Are there any new challenges for February? I couldn’t find them at the start of the thread. I know the colours start quite soon but is there anything else or do they just continue?


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> You know what also gives me that strangled feeling? Turtlenecks... even mock turtlenecks. Sometimes it happens, other times it doesn't.


Me, too! They have to be just a little bit loose, or I can't tolerate them. I love them in the winter, though, so I just have to shop until I find the right ones.

Cashmere helps…


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> No one was hurt in the fire, and that includes firefighters, which is a relief. The containment is better every day. Only one structure was damaged: a yurt on somone's property. Which is pretty amazing considering the size of the fire. Apparently it started during a "controlled burn."  Lots of trees destroyed, of course.
> 
> The air is improving here, so maybe by the end of the week it will be clear.
> 
> Thanks for the moral support.
> 
> If I had to evacuate, would I take any of my bags?????



If you had to evacuate in a hurry, I hope you would just get out of there. If there was time at all, just collect the one with everything in it. 




dcooney4 said:


> Received my posh purchase and I think it will work out fine. It won’t go with my plum coat but it will go with most of my other coats. Now I need to figure out if I should remove one of my other small bags that are in that color range. I kind of like them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313510



Congratulations! 



Sleep on it. 
Play around when you have the time 
_Then_ you can make a decision (if one comes to you). 


Are we doing a dark red bag week or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## dramaprincess713

ElainePG said:


> This is a brilliant list! I must say, I agree with everything here, except that (and you say this too) that #4 often pops to the top when it's the end of the month and I see that I haven't carried a bag for some time. Otherwise, for sure #1 is the driving force.
> 
> For example, I had a haircut appointment today. My lovely quilted MJ bag (below) would have been a perfect match to my outfit, but I didn't want to carry it into the salon. So I carried my indestructible Balenciaga Town bag (below #2). Also a pretty good match, and I didn't worry about it.
> 
> View attachment 5313663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313664


Ooh, I love that MJ bag! The Balenciaga is beautiful too, but I’m a sucker for a blue bag.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Yup, agreed, contrast levels are as important as colours.
> 
> Since my skin is basically rose-gold, rose gold from some companies will literally disappear on me. Happily, I think my rg H earrings are OK as there's not much difference between their golds. Rg not bad, but yg or wg is better. I'm happy with all golds though, just gimme


Another gold jewellery fan like you. Who wouldn’t be! I wear yellow gold rings but I love especially love rose gold too.


880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes and @coffee2go,
> Your burgundy colors have inspired me to take my Bordeaux box Kelly 32, brushed PHW out. Back from a spa vacation by @docride with blue abysse ? Box sellier K28; retourne BBK 28
> 
> And H metallic silver chèvre clutch and box Kelly longue wallet as a clutch
> 
> cross post from H in action
> 
> Edit: in the group spa pic, K32 looks warmer, like rouge H, but IRL purple cool undertones closer to the action pics
> 
> View attachment 5313309
> View attachment 5313310
> View attachment 5313314
> View attachment 5313312
> View attachment 5313313


Oh my goodness! These are all gorgeous! 


papertiger said:


> Stats for jan
> 
> Bags
> In 0
> Out 0
> 
> SLG
> in 0
> Out 0
> 
> Used 7 different bags (not bad in respect of recent months).
> 
> Other
> RTW
> In: 1 (or 2) (Another) pair of black slim velvet trousers (can't remember if the other pair were Jan or Dec) .
> Out 2. Shapeless Tee and not even fit for gardening jumper.
> 
> New like from own closet - silver as pop with 'Dark Academia'
> 
> Individual set task for Feb:
> Charity bundle of clothes for Thurs pick-up
> Find Silver Bal in wardrobe


Interesting stats keeping constant with good wears. Love your “Dark Academia” style! 


Jereni said:


> My stats for the month! Sorry that this is long.
> 
> *Bags In:* 2
> *Bags Out:* 5
> 
> *SLG In:* 0
> *SLG Out:* 1
> 
> *Carried:* 27 bags, many of them twice.
> 
> *Ruminations:*
> 
> Kate Spade red heart bag
> YSL red pebbled Sac Du Jour
> Polene mini Neuf in blush
> Aspinal hat box bag
> Another Valextra Iside
> *Possible Future Sunsetting:*
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS11 biscotti
> Coach purple Turnlock Pouch
> 
> *Bag Resolutions:*
> 
> Impose a handbag-purchase waiting period. 2 weeks minimum, try for 3.
> _So far doing ok here. Both bags I purchased had originally been identified in mid or late Dec. _
> 
> Do not get caught up in summer bags, which largely serve the Caribbean jet-setting life that you do not have.
> _N/A yet_
> 
> Sell the following mistake purchases: Nanushka hobo, vintage Coach station bag, Coach micro Tilly, Coach Rogue.
> _The Nanushka has been taken to consignment but I need to post the others. _
> 
> No Chanel bags, unless it is the crumpled black square mini from yesteryear, or the perfect purple. SLGs are ok.
> _So far so good. _
> 
> Focus on getting small add-ons, like charms or chains, to bring variety to bags you already have.
> _Got 3 cheap straps/chains and am having great fun with them. _
> 
> *Bag Acquisition Goals* (only if the right one comes along):
> 
> Another green bag in a rich emerald or similar color. Not a flap satchel.
> _I give myself a B on this because while I did get a flap satchel and it isn’t emerald, it really wasn’t emerald I needed - I needed light minty green and that’s what I got. _
> 
> A bag in a rich plum color.
> The perfect raspberry red bag.
> _Stalking the YSL Sac Du Jour but haven’t pulled the trigger yet. _


Incredible stats! How have you managed to carry 27 bags! I thought I was doing well at 15! 


FizzyWater said:


> *January Stats
> 
> Bags In:* 0*
> *Bags Out:* 0**
> 
> *SLG In:* 0
> *SLG Out:* 4
> 
> *Carried:* 2 bags
> 
> I almost never leave the house these days, but I did switch from my Hobo Lola in brown(!) to my LC Le Pliage Cuir in purple.  I haven't owned a brown bag in probably 30 years.  I feel so brave!
> 
> *bought 2 bags, neither of which is here yet (bite me chronopost, I was so here all day!), will count them for February
> **have a huge pile of bags to sell that I haven't listed yet, including 2 put in the pile this month
> 
> My goals for this year are to learn how to care for, repair, and possibly improve (dyeing, etc.) my existing bags and pretty much put them on auto-pilot.  Bags have almost always been on auto-pilot for me, but I'm hoping the new stasis will be of uniformly higher quality, with more pleasure and room to play when I'm in the mood.


It must be so hard to be hardly leaving the house. Great bag goals! 


dcooney4 said:


> Received my posh purchase and I think it will work out fine. It won’t go with my plum coat but it will go with most of my other coats. Now I need to figure out if I should remove one of my other small bags that are in that color range. I kind of like them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313510


This bag is beautiful! Congratulations. 


JenJBS said:


> All the January stats people are posting look great!
> 
> January Stats:
> 
> Out: 2
> In: 2
> 
> For my goals: I did keep my 1 In-1 Out goal. I did figure out my signature style.


Well done on keeping to your goals and figuring out your signature style! 


lill_canele said:


> My bag just depends on what my outfit is going to be.
> And my outfit depends on where I'm going and what occasion I'm going for.
> 
> If I'm going out to walk my dog at an outdoor mall, I know I'm going to wear casual clothes with sneakers, so probably a sturdy and casual bag.
> If I'm going out to dinner, wearing, heels and a dress or suit, then probably a more dressy/evening bag.
> 
> I don't really have much color in my wardrobe (I have a pretty neutral color palette; off the top of my head I have one purple dress, 2 multicolor red-tone floral dresses, a deep red dress and red skirt, a yellow and a navy sweater ...hmm not a lot...lol), all my shoes are either black, white, or nude, and all my bags, [except one] are black, white, or taupe so it's pretty easy to coordinate my outfit and my bags in general.   (cus I'm boring and lazy lol)


This is very interesting as to how you make your choices. It does sound similar and great no 4 sometimes gets to no 1 for you too! Your style sounds very sophisticated and not in the least boring. 


afroken said:


> *January Stats*
> 
> Bags In: 1
> Bags Out: 2
> SLGs In: 0
> SLGs Out: 0
> Accessories In: 2
> Accessories Out: 1
> Clothes In: 1
> Clothes Out: 0
> 
> *Goals check-in:*
> 
> I have one more bag that I’m looking to get rid of. I’ve been trying to sell it for months now, but might just donate it since it’s not selling. Other than that, I’m pretty happy with my collection and don’t have more plans to downsize.
> For contemporary and indie bags, I’m looking to add one more Massaccesi bag, and possibly another Polene or a few Coach when they go on sale.
> For premier bags, I’m looking for a Chloe Paraty in new or like new condition and good price. Preferably black. After I get this, I’ll be very happy with my premier bag collection and have no plans to add more
> If there’s a good sale, I’d like to add a short jacket for late fall and early winter.
> Looking to add some more silk scarves to my collection.
> Edit: adding a Balenciaga Vibrato City in black, regular size to my list of premier bags that I wish to acquire this year. Thanks @Kimbashop for the reminder! It’s my HG bag.


Great stats and goals. You clearly have thought hard about what you want to add to your collection. 


poizenisxkandee said:


> Some ways I've been trying to use what I have more but still add some variety are through charms and chains.
> View attachment 5313586
> 
> Chain charm by a fellow tPFr
> 
> View attachment 5313587
> 
> View attachment 5313589
> 
> (Decorative acrylic chains, a little short on some bags for shoulder wear/don't want to break them)
> 
> Not everyone's taste, but one trick I learned was an Etsy find - a keychain with a strap type fabric to stick pins into to use as bag charms.
> View attachment 5313592
> 
> (Ariana Grande fan, anyone?)
> 
> A friend of mine designs enamel pins and I bought some in the past but realized I don't really wear them and wouldn't make them into some kind of decor, but rather wished they were keychains.  Struck me as a lightbulb moment to try to turn them into a keychain/bag charm somehow.
> View attachment 5313594
> 
> (Welcome to Minnesota...f*ck around and find out)
> 
> These are the pins with rubber pinbacks, but I feel like safety pin/brooch types could be attached to a pendant pin converter and strung on a ball chain or cord and made into a charm that way.
> 
> I do also have some scarves I don't wear often enough I may try to tie onto bags as decor too!


Wow, great additions to these bags! Very clever. 


dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh, what a great trick to imagine a black and white photo of yourself. I’m going to start doing that as well!
> 
> I get the pull to go for the more practical choice, but it also seems like maybe you found the best of both by finding the clutch on sale? The green is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I think my challenge is that I like my burgundy with a bit of purple in it. I guess it can be argued that it’s not really burgundy then…more like wine, I guess? Regardless, I’m picky about just the jeff shade! I have photo from when I owned the bag the first time around. It doesn’t show the whole bag, but it shows the color well. The bag itself is just a regular tote.
> View attachment 5313588
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the types of colors I tend to be naturally drawn to, despite not knowing what colors flatter me (though I’m not sure I know what clear ebony and clear turquoise are). I guess there’s something to be said about instinct and gut feeling! I feel like dusty and muted colors are often touted by various influencers, and I’m easily influenced so I’ve purchased items in those shades. However, I’ve never been super impressed with them on me. Now I know why!
> 
> I’ve always know clothing is photographed to look it’s best and in the best lighting, but I never really considered that in comparison to what we see in real life. I also never thought about how different materials impact color, but it makes so much sense!
> 
> 
> There are certain colors I’m really picky about, tan and burgundy being two of them. When I find one I like, it kind of feels like I hit the jackpot!
> 
> 
> Thank you! It really is funny how one color can be so different for different people. This whole conversation has been really enlightening for me and given me a lot of insight of what to think about and look for when shopping. And, I also need to work on not being so easily influenced by others because clearly just because it looks great on someone else doesn’t mean it looks great on me!


I love it! Or at least what I can see of it. No wonder you want to replace it. 


ElainePG said:


> This is a brilliant list! I must say, I agree with everything here, except that (and you say this too) that #4 often pops to the top when it's the end of the month and I see that I haven't carried a bag for some time. Otherwise, for sure #1 is the driving force.
> 
> For example, I had a haircut appointment today. My lovely quilted MJ bag (below) would have been a perfect match to my outfit, but I didn't want to carry it into the salon. So I carried my indestructible Balenciaga Town bag (below #2). Also a pretty good match, and I didn't worry about it.
> 
> View attachment 5313663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313664


I love these bags! The colour of your MJ is exquisite and that Balenciaga is clearly such a great bag.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! They have to be just a little bit loose, or I can't tolerate them. I love them in the winter, though, so I just have to shop until I find the right ones.
> 
> Cashmere helps…


Love cashmere!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Bordeaux K will be very hard. Instead, you could look for a pre-loved Rouge H, some decades the dark red has no discernible brown


Thank you!  I believe @BowieFan1971's Kelly is Rouge H, and I think that's a simply gorgeous color.   Interesting about the variation in Rouge H -- I need to go look (drool) at some of the pictures.   Regarding leather, I very much love box leather, even with the risk of scratches.  I adore the smoothness, glow and sheen of box leather, and from the pictures I have seen, box looks lovely in bordeaux and Rouge H.  However, I realized I prefer raisin in clemence rather than box, not sure why.    Another color I was drawn to while idly browsing online was Noisette, which seems to be a gorgeous shade of brown.  But I am trying not to get another brown bag, so for now, that color is not on my radar.  I am still very much a newbie to the Hermes world, and definitely need to learn more!
@ElainePG, love your quilted MJ bag!


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Received my posh purchase and I think it will work out fine. It won’t go with my plum coat but it will go with most of my other coats. Now I need to figure out if I should remove one of my other small bags that are in that color range. I kind of like them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313510


Nice, love the color! What size is your TB tote?


----------



## baghabitz34

Last bag of the month: My favorite LV, the Retiro with raisin leather.


Why don’t I use it more:
1. Because it’s my favorite & I want to keep it pristine as long as possible. But bags are meant to be used, so I need to just use it.
2. It took me two years to find it on the secondhand market in pristine condition since I missed it at the boutique. Because of this I’m extra paranoid since I know it would be difficult to replace.

@papertiger Apparently it is dark red bag day/week!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sorry! I haven´t been here properly for a couple of days and already have lost track completely... and now it´s bedtime. School tomorrow. I´ll do my best to catch up soon. All the best to all of you!


----------



## Katinahat

OMG! Your LV is beautiful @baghabitz34. I love the key chain/charm (you’ve added this right?). I totally get your reasons for saving this for best, I do the same, but it’s probably quite robust, right? And it certainly deserves to be enjoyed. Although looking at bags is enjoying them too! 

For me, I enjoy red bags when others post them, especially dark red like this, but the closest I’ve got is one in oxblood. I own no red clothing or lipstick. Is that because of my colours @papertiger? I think I have a pink tone to quite pale skin. Or perhaps because I have a tendency to go very red: when blushing, exercising or just plain sun burnt so red bags would clash!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry! I haven´t been here properly for a couple of days and already have lost track completely... and now it´s bedtime. School tomorrow. I´ll do my best to catch up soon. All the best to all of you!


Hope you are well @cowgirlsboots!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Hope you are well @cowgirlsboots!


Thank-you! I´m fine, just a bit stressed out...  school and lots of upcoming tests before the winter break are taking their toll. When I can escape I am trying to soothe my nerves with sewing which doesn´t work out too well- as good as impossible alteration project!


----------



## lill_canele

ElainePG said:


> No one was hurt in the fire, and that includes firefighters, which is a relief. The containment is better every day. Only one structure was damaged: a yurt on somone's property. Which is pretty amazing considering the size of the fire. Apparently it started during a "controlled burn."  Lots of trees destroyed, of course.
> 
> The air is improving here, so maybe by the end of the week it will be clear.
> 
> Thanks for the moral support.
> 
> If I had to evacuate, would I take any of my bags?????



Glad everyone is okay!

I had to evacuate from the California fires once, and besides the usual important things, like my passport and my dog (and the husband lol), I took 2 bags lol   . I only chose 2 though cus we had limited time and couldn't bring everything with us. I took the 1st luxury bag I ever bought, my trusty YSL, and my Chanel classic flap. And then made mental peace with myself for all my other belongings. (I pretty much put on all my fine jewelry on the way out lol).

Luckily the fires didn't reach us, the amazing firefighters did a fantastic job and the fire didn't actually even get to my neighborhood complex (was basically next door though ). And after a couple days, we got to go back home!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> OMG! This is beautiful. And I love the key chain/charm (you’ve added this right?). I totally get your reasons for saving this for best, I do the same, but it’s probably quite robust, right? And it certainly deserves to be enjoyed. Although looking at bags is enjoying them too!
> 
> For me, I enjoy red bags when others post them, especially dark red like this, but the closest I’ve got is one in oxblood. I own no red clothing or lipstick. Is that because of my colours @papertiger? I think I have a pink tone to quite pale skin. Or perhaps because I have a tendency to go very red: when blushing, exercising or just plain sun burnt so red bags would clash!



For sure, it sounds like many reds on you would be overwhelming. 

A little bit of light berry (raspberry) red may work.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> For sure, it sounds like many reds on you would be overwhelming.
> 
> A little bit of light berry (raspberry) red may work.


Thanks, yes I think I have a few items in this colour. It’s a real pink meets red.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> *Carried:* *27 bags, many of them twice.*



Carried 27 bags in a month and some twice!!!! You are my hero.


----------



## Cordeliere

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for contributing such a thoughtful response to my post. You're so right - he shouldn't rob me of anything else especially my love of fashion. It is a bag I hold near and dear to my heart even though a lot happened between us. He is no longer a part of my life nor do I owe him anymore thought. I have a beautiful new relationship with someone who treats me well. I'm sorry to hear about your friend and I hope things ended amicably. You really helped me today, thank you.



Glad it was meaning for you.


----------



## ElainePG

coffee2go said:


> Please help me decide or just talk me out of the purchase … So I’ve been eyeing a Valextra Triennale bag for a while and I have found a few of these bags for half of a price, but can’t decide now on the color and whether it’s really worth to get it as I have so many bags already… last year I added 5 bags to my collection and also got a new bag earlier in January as a birthday gift… I feel like my bag obsession is starting to get a bit out of the way, I’m always on the hunt for a deal for next bag I’d love to add to my collection, but speaking realistically I already have more than enough and with WFH it’s not like I get that much use of out my bags on daily basis… but still there are some pieces that I’ve eyeing for a while, and Valextra Triennale was one of them, and I just feel FOMO if I don’t get it now for a deal!
> 
> I found this bag in 4 shades, but the issue is that not all of these colours will be working great with my wardrobe. I generally prefer black, navy, dark red… so most of my bags are in deep shades or are worn as a pop of a bright color, but not light…
> 
> However the bags I found are:
> - one calfskin in taupe
> - one calfskin in a bit orangey/warm dark red
> - one calfskin in deep burgundy (same leather and color as my Valextra Iside bag I’m wearing in the pics)
> - and one was in a different, more scratch resistant leather, but the color is way off for me as it’s a light pink one… I already have in my collection one taupe bag and one light pale pink bag, that I have hard time to style, so I definitely don’t need another bag in those colors
> 
> The dark burgundy bag that I already have I wear a lot, and it’s easy for me to style that shade, but it won’t make sense to have another bag in that same leather and color from the same brand…. So the only option I’m kinda of left off is that a bit warmer dark red shade, but it looks too warm for me and I’m not sure if it will be easy for me to style it with my wardrobe as much as the other dark burgundy shade I love already…..
> 
> Should I settle on one of these colors or wait longer and maybe one day I’ll find that bag in that scratch resistant leather in an other color that will work better with my wardrobe? Or should I wait and save up and get a full price bag in the color that I know I’ll love and wear out more (like black, blue or navy), so it won’t be the same leather and color of another Valextra bag that I already have? Would it be more rewarding?
> 
> View attachment 5312951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312956


I hear two red flags in your post. Or at least, they've always cause problems for me. 

The first is "sales goggles." You say you've seen the bag at half price, and that makes you want to jump at it. But… would you be so eager if the bag were full price? 

Second, you say that none of the colors are absolutely perfect for you, and therefore you'd have to "settle." Noooooooooo! NEVER settle! If you settle, you won't ever carry the bag. And you'll twitch every time you look at it. 

Your final statement is the one that makes the most sense. Save up, find one in a color you love, buy it at full price, and you'll be happy.


----------



## whateve

January stats

0 bags in
0 bags out

0 SLGs in
3 SLGs out

Carried 14 purses.

Two bags I bought in December got returned.


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> If you get rid of it, you are giving him power your current life.   He has robbed you of a lot.  Don't let him rob you of a beloved bag.


Oh, this is SO brilliant!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> My stats for the month! Sorry that this is long.
> 
> *Bags In:* 2
> *Bags Out:* 5
> 
> *SLG In:* 0
> *SLG Out:* 1
> 
> *Carried:* 27 bags, many of them twice.
> 
> *Ruminations:*
> 
> Kate Spade red heart bag
> YSL red pebbled Sac Du Jour
> Polene mini Neuf in blush
> Aspinal hat box bag
> Another Valextra Iside
> *Possible Future Sunsetting:*
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS11 biscotti
> Coach purple Turnlock Pouch
> 
> *Bag Resolutions:*
> 
> Impose a handbag-purchase waiting period. 2 weeks minimum, try for 3.
> _So far doing ok here. Both bags I purchased had originally been identified in mid or late Dec. _
> 
> Do not get caught up in summer bags, which largely serve the Caribbean jet-setting life that you do not have.
> _N/A yet_
> 
> Sell the following mistake purchases: Nanushka hobo, vintage Coach station bag, Coach micro Tilly, Coach Rogue.
> _The Nanushka has been taken to consignment but I need to post the others. _
> 
> No Chanel bags, unless it is the crumpled black square mini from yesteryear, or the perfect purple. SLGs are ok.
> _So far so good. _
> 
> Focus on getting small add-ons, like charms or chains, to bring variety to bags you already have.
> _Got 3 cheap straps/chains and am having great fun with them. _
> 
> *Bag Acquisition Goals* (only if the right one comes along):
> 
> Another green bag in a rich emerald or similar color. Not a flap satchel.
> _I give myself a B on this because while I did get a flap satchel and it isn’t emerald, it really wasn’t emerald I needed - I needed light minty green and that’s what I got. _
> 
> A bag in a rich plum color.
> The perfect raspberry red bag.
> _Stalking the YSL Sac Du Jour but haven’t pulled the trigger yet. _


You're doing great on your stats and your goals.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Received my posh purchase and I think it will work out fine. It won’t go with my plum coat but it will go with most of my other coats. Now I need to figure out if I should remove one of my other small bags that are in that color range. I kind of like them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313510


As long as your purse closet isn't cramped, and as long as this doesn't steal wears from one of your other totes, why not keep them both? (Are you thinking of your PLG Mini Crossbody in Merlot?)


----------



## thebattagirl

January Round-Up

Rotation Stats:
Bags - 4
Wallets - 3
Pochettes/Pouches - 3
Coin Purses - 1
Agendas- 1
Bag Charms - 3

Purchase Stats:
Bags In (Out) - 0 (0)
Wallets In (Out) - 0 (0)
Pochettes/Pouches In (Out) - 1 (0)
Coin Purses In (Out) - 2 (0)
Agendas In (Out) - 0 (0)
Bag Charms In (Out) - 0 (0)

The SLGs are becoming a weakness lately.  As I posted before, I justify their costs in relation to a bag.
I pulled a lot of bags to sell/donate but haven't listed them yet.  I realized that I'm attached to them, but what's so odd to me is that it's more for emotional security rather than actual memories.  Anyone else?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> OMG! Your LV is beautiful @baghabitz34. I love the key chain/charm (you’ve added this right?). I totally get your reasons for saving this for best, I do the same, but it’s probably quite robust, right? And it certainly deserves to be enjoyed. Although looking at bags is enjoying them too!
> 
> For me, I enjoy red bags when others post them, especially dark red like this, but the closest I’ve got is one in oxblood. I own no red clothing or lipstick. Is that because of my colours @papertiger? I think I have a pink tone to quite pale skin. Or perhaps because I have a tendency to go very red: when blushing, exercising or just plain sun burnt so red bags would clash!


Thanks @Katinahat ! Yes, I added the charm. 
You are right, the bag is robust. It’s just something about favorite items that makes one want to preserve them, you know? Making an effort though to use my bags, clothes & jewelry. These beautiful items are meant to be used.


----------



## Jereni

dramaprincess713 said:


> I think my challenge is that I like my burgundy with a bit of purple in it. I guess it can be argued that it’s not really burgundy then…more like wine, I guess? Regardless, I’m picky about just the jeff shade! I have photo from when I owned the bag the first time around. It doesn’t show the whole bag, but it shows the color well.



Here’s the good news - burgundy is in fact a red with purple! I find this to be a common misconception, but burgundy is, fundamentally a juicy purplish red. It is not brownish or muted. Your bag looks like it is exactly a real burgundy.


----------



## baghabitz34

For February, I will propose the usual February challenge. Wear/show your pink & red bags to celebrate the month of love. Even for those of us that don’t have partners, there are still friends, family & others that we love & can celebrate.

Non-bag challenge: Call the person you’ve been thinking about but haven’t spoken to in a while. It’s important during these times we check in on those we care about.


----------



## dramaprincess713

I've never done stats/check-ins before, but here is my attempt. I'm afraid my January stats are pretty bad. 

Bags out: 1 (returned)
Bags repurposed (and thus will no longer "count" in my bag count): 1
Bags in: 2 (both ordered before 2022)
Bags ordered but not yet in: 3 
SLGs out: 0
SLGs in: 1
Bags used: 3 (technically 4 if you count the diaper bag, but I don't count the diaper bag in my regular bag count so I probably shouldn't count it as a bag used)

Resolutions update:

I feel I'm making a good start on editing my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful - at least for clothes. I am doing an awful, horrible job of it with bags though, as can be seen but the number of bags I've gained vs the number I let go in just this month. I said that I hope this kind of editing means I will be able to downsize my bag collection and end up with an overall lower number of bags, but I'm clearly failing on that front. Clothing-wise, it's slow-going, but I have been able to identify items that have always been just "eh" to me and put them in the donate box. Clothing seems to be easier than bags for me.
I've been thinking a lot about curating my wardrobe for WFH life but also elevating it. I bought two skirts that I think will work well for this goal, but I need to find tops that will go with them. I am still in leggings and joggers most days, but I'm working on actually wearing a top, particularly ones that aren't hoodies or sweatshirts. A couple of discoveries I've made this month on this front:
Clothing definitely plays a role in me feeling schlubby - sweats all day everyday do not make me feel like I'm living my best, stylish life. But, I'm finding I think I'm actually OK with legging all day IF the top I'm wearing makes me feel good. Also, beyond clothing, doing something with my hair and makeup do WONDERS for how I feel about myself for the day. I shower at night these days, after baby goes to bed, which means I go to bed with wet hair and wake up with weird slept-upon hair. It does not make me feel good. But, taking 10 minutes just to blow-dry it before I go to bed means I wake up with decent-looking hair, and I fell 1,000,000x better about my appearance. Same with makeup - a bit of power, blush, mascara, and gloss or lipstick makes me feel SO much better about myself. These two things may make a bigger difference than even the clothes I'm wearing so while I still do want to work on the clothes, I'm really making more of an effort to put in a bit of time with my hair and makeup. 
I'm realizing how much shoes really complete an outfit for me and how far shoes go in making me feel put together or not. I still love the look of heels so jeans and a plain top are whatever, but if I put on heels with it, I feel so much better about myself. When I think back to pre-pandemic times, I realize this has always held true to me. I would often commute in Uggs in the winter or flip flops in the summer, and always kind of hated how I looked and felt during the commute (but commuting into NYC meant that comfort took priority). I changed into heels once I got into the office, and I always felt SO much better about myself. The challenge for my current life is that I do not wear shoes in the home. This is definitely reflective of my Asian, immigrant parents, upbringing - wearing shoes in the house was a huge no-no and still feels sacrilegious to me to this day. Besides that, it just feels silly, to me, to wear shoes in our tiny apartment when I'm not going anywhere, and to wear heels in the apartment would just be stupid when I'm carrying around the baby or on the floor with her all day. So, wearing shoes would go a long way in making me feel put together, but wearing shoes inside in my current (and hopefully future) WFH life doesn't make sense. I'm not really sure how to reconcile these two things (or if I even can), but it is an interesting observation that came to me.

Trying to curate and elevate my wardrobe means that I've been doing relatively well shopping mindfully, for clothes anyway. I've really been looking at any clothing purchases critically - only choosing things I think both suit my WFH, new mom life and will also be flatter and make me feel good. If, upon arrival, it doesn't meet those criteria, back it goes. Again, with bags, I don't think I can say the same because to be completely honest, if I was approaching bags with the mindset of only buying what works for my current lifestyle, I wouldn't be buying any bags at all because I don't need anymore and don't have many opportunities to use them since I don't go anywhere anymore. But, I am buying bags, so I'm failing on the bag front.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Jereni said:


> Here’s the good news - burgundy is in fact a red with purple! I find this to be a common misconception, but burgundy is, fundamentally a juicy purplish red. It is not brownish or muted. Your bag looks like it is exactly a real burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 5313928


Oh my goodness, I feel like so much of what I see classified as burgundy on the market leans too brown or muted, at least for my tastes. I thought my desire for just the right amount of purple-y red in a burgundy made me ridiculously picky, but now I feel vindicated!  (I mean, to be fair, I probably am too picky, but still!)


----------



## Kimbashop

This thread moves sooo fast....



Katinahat said:


> Just browsing round the shops today as something enjoyable just for me after having my hair done. Popped into LV having seen gorgeous examples on this thread. Good thing im out of cash so I left empty handed. Plus perhaps still too much of a leather fan at heart!
> 
> But my quest for a white or cream bag with silver hardware might be over in looking at Gucci:
> View attachment 5311689
> 
> This was love at first sight but there are four problems:
> 1. The price was okay if I save up but I definitely can’t afford it for a good while having just got my Alexa.
> 2. I like the other colours way too much too so was distracted, especially by the black.
> 3. I might not use the white enough to justify the price point.
> 4. This one was even more lovely but costs even more.
> View attachment 5311708
> 
> 
> To stay on track with the thread I won’t be buying either but it’s lovely to look,  dream and distract myself for a while.



One more vote fo the camera bag! I love the way the silver HW pops against it. It's beautiful in this combination.



afroken said:


> I have a question that I’d like to get your opinion and thoughts on  My birthday is coming up in March, and I’m planning my birthday gift to myself. As I had mentioned earlier in the thread, I wanted to get the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in viola (thanks to @JenJBS for bringing this up, now I can’t get it out of my mind  ). However, I’ve gained a bit of weight during the pandemic and as a result, my winter jackets are now a little tight (still wearable, but a bit constricting). @880 had suggested that I look into a cheaper coat if I intend on losing the weight, however while I intend on going back to my old weight, I also want a coat that’s a little looser. I found a very nice winter jacket but the price is the same as the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch. So my dilemma is, should I get the clutch for my birthday gift, or get the new jacket? My reasons for each are listed below, would love to hear any words of wisdom to help me make the decision
> 
> Reasons for getting the Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch:
> 
> Purple is one of my favourite colours, and this shade of purple is my favourite
> Despite being a clutch, it’s very easy to use (holds a lot and the size makes it easy to be tucked under arm)
> I have winter jackets already so it’s not as if I’ll be out of a jacket, although they are a little tight now
> 
> Reasons for getting the new jacket:
> 
> Winters at where I live last 5 months each year, so I’ll be wearing the jacket a lot
> Although I do have jackets, they are a little tight and I would like to have something that’s a little looser and can layer underneath
> I have more than enough bags already and getting a new one won’t change my life in anyway
> 
> Picture of the MG clutch below:
> View attachment 5311974
> 
> 
> Picture of the jacket, Moose Knuckles Stirling parka (50% off):
> View attachment 5311977



tough call -- I agree with others about thrifting a coat and buying the bag. I know how much you love purple and you have been eyeing it for a while.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I have rudimentary sewing skills, at best, but I do have a fabric strap for another bag I find too long as well so this is something I need to look into!
> 
> 
> This is adorable! I love Kate Spade, especially for novelty bags. I have a polar bear KS tote that I adore since polar bears are one of my favorite animals.
> 
> Oh, I love this, and how awesome it can be used as both a shoulder carry and backpack!
> 
> 
> I hope you don’t mind me quoting you, but I just wanted to say that I echo your sentiments and couldn’t have said it better myself!
> 
> 
> This is why I’m so picky about tan/camel/cognac shades. So many of them as too yellow for my tastes!
> 
> 
> I love it when KS does polar bear stuff! They’re one of my favorite animals. I have this tote from a few years ago. It’s huge, but I don’t think I see it ever leaving my collection.
> View attachment 5312306
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing! I’m so happy you’ve been able to find a way to reach mental peace through everything, and hope that continues for you!
> 
> 
> This is tough, and my first instinct was sell because as you said, purses can be replaced. But, I also really get loving the purse/item and wanting to hold onto it. Is there some way you can “reclaim” the purse to make it feel yours rather than tied to him? I know there are people out there who will paint things on purses or offer other types of customizations. I get that sort of thing isn’t for everyone though.
> 
> 
> I have NEVER been able to determine if I’m warm or cool or neutral or what the heck color my undertones are. I have tried looking at my veins or what color jewelry flatters me best, but I can’t tell if my veins are more blue or green or if yellow or white gold is more flattering. I’ve always found it quite frustrating-like there was some magic everyone had unlocked and I just can’t see to figure out. This was so interesting to read and made me feel a bit better about not knowing what the heck color/season/etc. I am!
> 
> 
> Oh, your bags are just scrumptious. I love this one too!
> 
> 
> I want to say bag because the color is so gorgeous and we’re on TPF.  But, I also get the search for a good winter coat that you actually like can be a challenge. Without trying to reason one purchase or the other, gut instinct, is there one you’re immediately more excited about?


I Love your tote!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Another gold jewellery fan like you. Who wouldn’t be! I wear yellow gold rings but I love especially love rose gold too.
> 
> Well done on keeping to your goals and figuring out your signature style!



Rose gold is stunning!     

Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

@880 and @papertiger -- I am HERE for the late 90s/00s! What an eclectic time for fashion. I was personally drawn to the Gilmore Girls vibe of long, fitted graphic Ts with low-rise jeans and chunky boots (like Frye). My other look was a fitted turtleneck, bright square scarf,  a black velvet miniskirt that has a slight flair to it, black tights, and Doc Martens. I must have worn it a ton because on my birthday when my co-workers presented me with a B-day card, one of colleagues (an artist) drew a caricature of me in that outfit! I also adored all of the short-shoulder bags (like the Fendi Baguette). I couldn't afford designer at the time so I had a Kenneth Cole that did the trick. 



dramaprincess713 said:


> Update - I bought the bag! I actually decided to submit an offer on Posh that the seller accepted so I’m only spending $50, including tax and shipping. A part of me still has the “you shouldn’t have, you don’t need it” feeling, but I think if I didn’t I’d keep thinking about it and seeking it out. This way, I can either use and enjoy it or get it out of my system and resell.


I know how much you love totes! Congratulations on getting one at a great price. 



Sparkletastic said:


> I’m really struggling purse peeps. Friday I woke up and was ready to scream about this Covid / surgery weight / weakness. I can’t stand it anymore. So, now that I have clearance from the neurosurgeon to do more than walking, I’m hiring a personal trainer.
> 
> I’ve never worked with one before because I’ve always been healthy, active and fit (how easy to take that for granted) and knew how to work out. But, now, I have no clue how to go from weeks in bed and months convalescing - yielding zero stamina, limited strength and extra body weight - back to fit. Everything I’ve tried has been too taxing and discouraging.
> 
> But, it’s bizarre. I will drop $x,xxx on a bag and not blink. Spending $200 a week on trainer feels like a crazy indulgence. Why????
> 
> Meanwhile, I am on my third set of Invisalign trays. (Treatment was delayed due to surgery). I am sooooo incredibly sick of having plastic in my mouth.  It’s just one more irritant to make me grumpy.
> 
> My hair is still cuckoo as it grows back in where the ear to ear headband incision was made and I start to regain the massive amounts that fell out from the physical “shock” of the surgery. I felt my hair was one of my best features so it’s disheartening to see it in the mirror now. I feel like I’ve gone from Rapunzel to Gollum.
> 
> And, I need to have a laser procedure on one of my retinas. I’ve had retina issues (all well treated) since I was 16. I reaaaaallly did not need one to pop up now.
> 
> So, I’m in a bit of pity party mood. Rationally, I know I’m on the right track to “fix” everything. And, my family tells me to give it just 6 more months - I’ll be fit, hair will be grown in enough to style, teeth will be complete. But, I’m just at my absolute end with physical issues of any kind. I swear before all that is holy and unseen. If I go into menopause any time soon, I’m riding a one eyed dragon into the cosmos and slaying any and all gods on duty.
> 
> Thanks for letting me get this off my chest. I try to stay upbeat and optimistic but this has just been an ugly and protracted journey. I’m running on fumes.


I'm sorry to hear that you are having such a difficult time. I'm a +1 on supporting your idea of a personal training as I found it very helpful for myself. Three years ago I had a terrible accident at the gym during a workout. I injured my leg, knee, shoulders and neck. I couldn't move my shoulders or twist my torso without considerable pain. I ended up working with a personal trainer who specialized in an "in-between space" of physical therapy and personal training. I learned how to use a foam roller for myofascial release and integrate it as part of my workouts. I have been going to him (and other trainers there for almost 2.5 years now and I have almost zero pain now and it has done wonders for my spirits as well. Best money I ever spent. 



SakuraSakura said:


> Just dropping in to say him and I have an official dinner date this Saturday AND his family knows about me. I even told him about my crazy ex. I'll be using my MONOGRAM POCHETTE loves!! I promise to give you a detailled response tomorrow


Yay on all fronts! I hope you had a wonderful evening, and good for you for creating new memories and associations with your bag. 



afroken said:


> Edit: adding a Balenciaga Vibrato City in black, regular size to my list of premier bags that I wish to acquire this year. Thanks @Kimbashop for the reminder! It’s my HG bag.


We will be bag twins on yet another bag (this would make 3 or 4, I believe)! I will keep searching for you.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I´m fine, just a bit stressed out...  school and lots of upcoming tests before the winter break are taking their toll. When I can escape I am trying to soothe my nerves with sewing which doesn´t work out too well- as good as impossible alteration project!


Poor you! Hope you find a distraction that helps plus the time and space for it. 


lill_canele said:


> Glad everyone is okay!
> 
> I had to evacuate from the California fires once, and besides the usual important things, like my passport and my dog (and the husband lol), I took 2 bags lol   . I only chose 2 though cus we had limited time and couldn't bring everything with us. I took the 1st luxury bag I ever bought, my trusty YSL, and my Chanel classic flap. And then made mental peace with myself for all my other belongings. (I pretty much put on all my fine jewelry on the way out lol).
> 
> Luckily the fires didn't reach us, the amazing firefighters did a fantastic job and the fire didn't actually even get to my neighborhood complex (was basically next door though ). And after a couple days, we got to go back home!


 you tell this is such a funny way but I’m so glad it worked out ok. Never thought what it must be like to live in a place where this happens. 


thebattagirl said:


> January Round-Up
> 
> Rotation Stats:
> Bags - 4
> Wallets - 3
> Pochettes/Pouches - 3
> Coin Purses - 1
> Agendas- 1
> Bag Charms - 3
> 
> Purchase Stats:
> Bags In (Out) - 0 (0)
> Wallets In (Out) - 0 (0)
> Pochettes/Pouches In (Out) - 1 (0)
> Coin Purses In (Out) - 2 (0)
> Agendas In (Out) - 0 (0)
> Bag Charms In (Out) - 0 (0)
> 
> The SLGs are becoming a weakness lately.  As I posted before, I justify their costs in relation to a bag.
> I pulled a lot of bags to sell/donate but haven't listed them yet.  I realized that I'm attached to them, but what's so odd to me is that it's more for emotional security rather than actual memories.  Anyone else?


You have great insight into your own collecting.  


Kimbashop said:


> This thread moves sooo fast....
> 
> 
> 
> One more vote fo the camera bag! I love the way the silver HW pops against it. It's beautiful in this combination.


Thanks for the advice. It’s still in my head and I’m saving up.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I've never done stats/check-ins before, but here is my attempt. I'm afraid my January stats are pretty bad.
> 
> Bags out: 1 (returned)
> Bags repurposed (and thus will no longer "count" in my bag count): 1
> Bags in: 2 (both ordered before 2022)
> Bags ordered but not yet in: 3
> SLGs out: 0
> SLGs in: 1
> Bags used: 3 (technically 4 if you count the diaper bag, but I don't count the diaper bag in my regular bag count so I probably shouldn't count it as a bag used)
> 
> Resolutions update:
> 
> I feel I'm making a good start on editing my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful - at least for clothes. I am doing an awful, horrible job of it with bags though, as can be seen but the number of bags I've gained vs the number I let go in just this month. I said that I hope this kind of editing means I will be able to downsize my bag collection and end up with an overall lower number of bags, but I'm clearly failing on that front. Clothing-wise, it's slow-going, but I have been able to identify items that have always been just "eh" to me and put them in the donate box. Clothing seems to be easier than bags for me.
> I've been thinking a lot about curating my wardrobe for WFH life but also elevating it. I bought two skirts that I think will work well for this goal, but I need to find tops that will go with them. I am still in leggings and joggers most days, but I'm working on actually wearing a top, particularly ones that aren't hoodies or sweatshirts. A couple of discoveries I've made this month on this front:
> Clothing definitely plays a role in me feeling schlubby - sweats all day everyday do not make me feel like I'm living my best, stylish life. But, I'm finding I think I'm actually OK with legging all day IF the top I'm wearing makes me feel good. Also, beyond clothing, doing something with my hair and makeup do WONDERS for how I feel about myself for the day. I shower at night these days, after baby goes to bed, which means I go to bed with wet hair and wake up with weird slept-upon hair. It does not make me feel good. But, taking 10 minutes just to blow-dry it before I go to bed means I wake up with decent-looking hair, and I fell 1,000,000x better about my appearance. Same with makeup - a bit of power, blush, mascara, and gloss or lipstick makes me feel SO much better about myself. These two things may make a bigger difference than even the clothes I'm wearing so while I still do want to work on the clothes, I'm really making more of an effort to put in a bit of time with my hair and makeup.
> I'm realizing how much shoes really complete an outfit for me and how far shoes go in making me feel put together or not. I still love the look of heels so jeans and a plain top are whatever, but if I put on heels with it, I feel so much better about myself. When I think back to pre-pandemic times, I realize this has always held true to me. I would often commute in Uggs in the winter or flip flops in the summer, and always kind of hated how I looked and felt during the commute (but commuting into NYC meant that comfort took priority). I changed into heels once I got into the office, and I always felt SO much better about myself. The challenge for my current life is that I do not wear shoes in the home. This is definitely reflective of my Asian, immigrant parents, upbringing - wearing shoes in the house was a huge no-no and still feels sacrilegious to me to this day. Besides that, it just feels silly, to me, to wear shoes in our tiny apartment when I'm not going anywhere, and to wear heels in the apartment would just be stupid when I'm carrying around the baby or on the floor with her all day. So, wearing shoes would go a long way in making me feel put together, but wearing shoes inside in my current (and hopefully future) WFH life doesn't make sense. I'm not really sure how to reconcile these two things (or if I even can), but it is an interesting observation that came to me.
> 
> Trying to curate and elevate my wardrobe means that I've been doing relatively well shopping mindfully, for clothes anyway. I've really been looking at any clothing purchases critically - only choosing things I think both suit my WFH, new mom life and will also be flatter and make me feel good. If, upon arrival, it doesn't meet those criteria, back it goes. Again, with bags, I don't think I can say the same because to be completely honest, if I was approaching bags with the mindset of only buying what works for my current lifestyle, I wouldn't be buying any bags at all because I don't need anymore and don't have many opportunities to use them since I don't go anywhere anymore. But, I am buying bags, so I'm failing on the bag front.


Being a new mum is so hard. In fact being a mum is a hard job in general (I have teenagers now, elderly parents, crazy full time job). It’s really difficult to carve out anytime for yourself and most people resort to things like wet hair sleeping and easy clothing. I had one Radley bag that I used as a nappy bag. It went everywhere for 3 or more years until it wore out (2 babies in well under 2 years). I wouldn’t have had the energy for switching. You are doing great. You are trying to add in some self-care. I love all your wardrobe comments and insights into your shoes etc. Just try to chose something small to focus on changing that’s not too overwhelming but makes you feel good.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> I've never done stats/check-ins before, but here is my attempt. I'm afraid my January stats are pretty bad.
> 
> Bags out: 1 (returned)
> Bags repurposed (and thus will no longer "count" in my bag count): 1
> Bags in: 2 (both ordered before 2022)
> Bags ordered but not yet in: 3
> SLGs out: 0
> SLGs in: 1
> Bags used: 3 (technically 4 if you count the diaper bag, but I don't count the diaper bag in my regular bag count so I probably shouldn't count it as a bag used)
> 
> Resolutions update:
> 
> I feel I'm making a good start on editing my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful - at least for clothes. I am doing an awful, horrible job of it with bags though, as can be seen but the number of bags I've gained vs the number I let go in just this month. I said that I hope this kind of editing means I will be able to downsize my bag collection and end up with an overall lower number of bags, but I'm clearly failing on that front. Clothing-wise, it's slow-going, but I have been able to identify items that have always been just "eh" to me and put them in the donate box. Clothing seems to be easier than bags for me.
> I've been thinking a lot about curating my wardrobe for WFH life but also elevating it. I bought two skirts that I think will work well for this goal, but I need to find tops that will go with them. I am still in leggings and joggers most days, but I'm working on actually wearing a top, particularly ones that aren't hoodies or sweatshirts. A couple of discoveries I've made this month on this front:
> Clothing definitely plays a role in me feeling schlubby - sweats all day everyday do not make me feel like I'm living my best, stylish life. But, I'm finding I think I'm actually OK with legging all day IF the top I'm wearing makes me feel good. Also, beyond clothing, doing something with my hair and makeup do WONDERS for how I feel about myself for the day. I shower at night these days, after baby goes to bed, which means I go to bed with wet hair and wake up with weird slept-upon hair. It does not make me feel good. But, taking 10 minutes just to blow-dry it before I go to bed means I wake up with decent-looking hair, and I fell 1,000,000x better about my appearance. Same with makeup - a bit of power, blush, mascara, and gloss or lipstick makes me feel SO much better about myself. These two things may make a bigger difference than even the clothes I'm wearing so while I still do want to work on the clothes, I'm really making more of an effort to put in a bit of time with my hair and makeup.
> I'm realizing how much shoes really complete an outfit for me and how far shoes go in making me feel put together or not. I still love the look of heels so jeans and a plain top are whatever, but if I put on heels with it, I feel so much better about myself. When I think back to pre-pandemic times, I realize this has always held true to me. I would often commute in Uggs in the winter or flip flops in the summer, and always kind of hated how I looked and felt during the commute (but commuting into NYC meant that comfort took priority). I changed into heels once I got into the office, and I always felt SO much better about myself. The challenge for my current life is that I do not wear shoes in the home. This is definitely reflective of my Asian, immigrant parents, upbringing - wearing shoes in the house was a huge no-no and still feels sacrilegious to me to this day. Besides that, it just feels silly, to me, to wear shoes in our tiny apartment when I'm not going anywhere, and to wear heels in the apartment would just be stupid when I'm carrying around the baby or on the floor with her all day. So, wearing shoes would go a long way in making me feel put together, but wearing shoes inside in my current (and hopefully future) WFH life doesn't make sense. I'm not really sure how to reconcile these two things (or if I even can), but it is an interesting observation that came to me.
> 
> Trying to curate and elevate my wardrobe means that I've been doing relatively well shopping mindfully, for clothes anyway. I've really been looking at any clothing purchases critically - only choosing things I think both suit my WFH, new mom life and will also be flatter and make me feel good. If, upon arrival, it doesn't meet those criteria, back it goes. Again, with bags, I don't think I can say the same because to be completely honest, if I was approaching bags with the mindset of only buying what works for my current lifestyle, I wouldn't be buying any bags at all because I don't need anymore and don't have many opportunities to use them since I don't go anywhere anymore. But, I am buying bags, so I'm failing on the bag front.


In my parents house, shoes were worn. I remember having to take off our shoes when visiting certain people.  We don't wear shoes in our house. It isn't a rule; it's just a habit we've gotten into and it is more comfortable. I like to put my feet up when I sit on the couch and it would be too much trouble taking off shoes every time. I suffer from cold feet so I can't go barefoot. I usually wear slippers. DH goes around barefoot. He grumbles a lot now because we are remodeling and there is so much dust in the part that is unfinished that he has to put on his shoes to go to that part of the house.

When I commuted, I knew people who wore sneakers until they got to the office. My pride was too great; I suffered with my heels so I would look good.


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> Did you actually write "dark icky colors"??? Can you give me an example of a dark colour that's icky? Or is that a typo?
> 
> I'm trying to imagine something out of Harry Potter, like maybe in the Slytherin house.


Some years back, my favorite American giant t shirt (seasonal color) was a cool toned dark bittersweet brown- charcoal grey green tinged sludge. Yet, somehow it’s not brown. I bought back ups, yet I barely wear them bc what if they wear out lol. Yes slytherin

pantone eventually called it the color of the year which was soundly mocked as the ugliest color ever. But it really looked great on my medium olive asian skintone.


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> I've never done stats/check-ins before, but here is my attempt. I'm afraid my January stats are pretty bad.
> 
> Bags out: 1 (returned)
> Bags repurposed (and thus will no longer "count" in my bag count): 1
> Bags in: 2 (both ordered before 2022)
> Bags ordered but not yet in: 3
> SLGs out: 0
> SLGs in: 1
> Bags used: 3 (technically 4 if you count the diaper bag, but I don't count the diaper bag in my regular bag count so I probably shouldn't count it as a bag used)
> 
> Resolutions update:
> 
> I feel I'm making a good start on editing my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful - at least for clothes. I am doing an awful, horrible job of it with bags though, as can be seen but the number of bags I've gained vs the number I let go in just this month. I said that I hope this kind of editing means I will be able to downsize my bag collection and end up with an overall lower number of bags, but I'm clearly failing on that front. Clothing-wise, it's slow-going, but I have been able to identify items that have always been just "eh" to me and put them in the donate box. Clothing seems to be easier than bags for me.
> I've been thinking a lot about curating my wardrobe for WFH life but also elevating it. I bought two skirts that I think will work well for this goal, but I need to find tops that will go with them. I am still in leggings and joggers most days, but I'm working on actually wearing a top, particularly ones that aren't hoodies or sweatshirts. A couple of discoveries I've made this month on this front:
> Clothing definitely plays a role in me feeling schlubby - sweats all day everyday do not make me feel like I'm living my best, stylish life. But, I'm finding I think I'm actually OK with legging all day IF the top I'm wearing makes me feel good. Also, beyond clothing, doing something with my hair and makeup do WONDERS for how I feel about myself for the day. I shower at night these days, after baby goes to bed, which means I go to bed with wet hair and wake up with weird slept-upon hair. It does not make me feel good. But, taking 10 minutes just to blow-dry it before I go to bed means I wake up with decent-looking hair, and I fell 1,000,000x better about my appearance. Same with makeup - a bit of power, blush, mascara, and gloss or lipstick makes me feel SO much better about myself. These two things may make a bigger difference than even the clothes I'm wearing so while I still do want to work on the clothes, I'm really making more of an effort to put in a bit of time with my hair and makeup.
> I'm realizing how much shoes really complete an outfit for me and how far shoes go in making me feel put together or not. I still love the look of heels so jeans and a plain top are whatever, but if I put on heels with it, I feel so much better about myself. When I think back to pre-pandemic times, I realize this has always held true to me. I would often commute in Uggs in the winter or flip flops in the summer, and always kind of hated how I looked and felt during the commute (but commuting into NYC meant that comfort took priority). I changed into heels once I got into the office, and I always felt SO much better about myself. The challenge for my current life is that I do not wear shoes in the home. This is definitely reflective of my Asian, immigrant parents, upbringing - wearing shoes in the house was a huge no-no and still feels sacrilegious to me to this day. Besides that, it just feels silly, to me, to wear shoes in our tiny apartment when I'm not going anywhere, and to wear heels in the apartment would just be stupid when I'm carrying around the baby or on the floor with her all day. So, wearing shoes would go a long way in making me feel put together, but wearing shoes inside in my current (and hopefully future) WFH life doesn't make sense. I'm not really sure how to reconcile these two things (or if I even can), but it is an interesting observation that came to me.
> 
> Trying to curate and elevate my wardrobe means that I've been doing relatively well shopping mindfully, for clothes anyway. I've really been looking at any clothing purchases critically - only choosing things I think both suit my WFH, new mom life and will also be flatter and make me feel good. If, upon arrival, it doesn't meet those criteria, back it goes. Again, with bags, I don't think I can say the same because to be completely honest, if I was approaching bags with the mindset of only buying what works for my current lifestyle, I wouldn't be buying any bags at all because I don't need anymore and don't have many opportunities to use them since I don't go anywhere anymore. But, I am buying bags, so I'm failing on the bag front.



I say go heels! 

Growing up, we were not allowed to wear shoes in the house either (dad's rules and a very expensive carpet) and I follow suit in mine even though we have floorboards and rugs just because it's warmer and more comfortable. I can't say heels make me feel better but then I've never actually thought about it. Makeup and getting dressed, absolutely. But if I wanted to wear shoes, if they made me feel better, part of self-care,  I think I could and I think I would. 

Maybe we should all join you and do a 'shoes on all day' to give you permission, solidarity and make us feel taller even when we're sitting. Just say the word


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> @880 and @papertiger -- I am HERE for the late 90s/00s! What an eclectic time for fashion. I was personally drawn to the Gilmore Girls vibe of long, fitted graphic Ts with low-rise jeans and chunky boots (like Frye). My other look was a fitted turtleneck, bright square scarf,  a black velvet miniskirt that has a slight flair to it, black tights, and Doc Martens. I must have worn it a ton because on my birthday when my co-workers presented me with a B-day card, one of colleagues (an artist) drew a caricature of me in that outfit! I also adored all of the short-shoulder bags (like the Fendi Baguette). I couldn't afford designer at the time so I had a Kenneth Cole that did the trick.
> 
> 
> I know how much you love totes! Congratulations on getting one at a great price.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you are having such a difficult time. I'm a +1 on supporting your idea of a personal training as I found it very helpful for myself. Three years ago I had a terrible accident at the gym during a workout. I injured my leg, knee, shoulders and neck. I couldn't move my shoulders or twist my torso without considerable pain. I ended up working with a personal trainer who specialized in an "in-between space" of physical therapy and personal training. I learned how to use a foam roller for myofascial release and integrate it as part of my workouts. I have been going to him (and other trainers there for almost 2.5 years now and I have almost zero pain now and it has done wonders for my spirits as well. Best money I ever spent.
> 
> 
> Yay on all fronts! I hope you had a wonderful evening, and good for you for creating new memories and associations with your bag.
> 
> 
> We will be bag twins on yet another bag (this would make 3 or 4, I believe)! I will keep searching for you.



In the 90s I was slip dress girl, and in the 00s I used to wear denim minis all the time, what DH called my 'sl*t skirts'. I bought a Superdry one more recently and he made no comment LOL.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Nice, love the color! What size is your TB tote?


Thanks! It is the small three compartment perry tote with crossbody strap.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> If you had to evacuate in a hurry, I hope you would just get out of there. If there was time at all, just collect the one with everything in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep on it.
> Play around when you have the time
> _Then_ you can make a decision (if one comes to you).
> 
> 
> Are we doing a dark red bag week or is it just a coincidence?


That is a good idea. I will play around with them a bit. It is just a coincidence. lol


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I say go heels!
> 
> Growing up, we were not allowed to wear shoes in the house either (dad's rules and a very expensive carpet) and I follow suit in mine even though we have floorboards and rugs just because it's warmer and more comfortable. I can't say heels make me feel better but then I've never actually thought about it. Makeup and getting dressed, absolutely. But if I wanted to wear shoes, if they made me feel better, part of self-care,  I think I could and I think I would.
> 
> Maybe we should all join you and do a 'shoes on all day' to give you permission, solidarity and make us feel taller even when we're sitting. Just say the word


lol I always put on slippers when I come in the house. They have to be cheap fuzzy ones with no real leather as my little dog sees my coming home and runs to the door with my slipper. I must then kiss him and put them right on. He knows the slipper on means I will stay home. He is a smart little bugger.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Last bag of the month: My favorite LV, the Retiro with raisin leather.
> View attachment 5313777
> 
> Why don’t I use it more:
> 1. Because it’s my favorite & I want to keep it pristine as long as possible. But bags are meant to be used, so I need to just use it.
> 2. It took me two years to find it on the secondhand market in pristine condition since I missed it at the boutique. Because of this I’m extra paranoid since I know it would be difficult to replace.
> 
> @papertiger Apparently it is dark red bag day/week!


I can see why. I love the color of the leather and the charm. So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> January stats
> 
> 0 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 
> 0 SLGs in
> 3 SLGs out
> 
> Carried 14 purses.
> 
> Two bags I bought in December got returned.


That is two out then, if you counted them in December.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> As long as your purse closet isn't cramped, and as long as this doesn't steal wears from one of your other totes, why not keep them both? (Are you thinking of your PLG Mini Crossbody in Merlot?)


Yes the PLG in Merlot, PLG in Oxblood. Go forth Goods in Oxblood, and Mulberry SBS oxblood. I have listed the Merlot but I am going to play with the others. The Mulberry stays no matter what. I had taken a photo of them together yesterday but the colors came out wrong on the photo. All five bags are about the same size. I do have the space to keep them all without them touching, but I am not sure I would use them all then. I love PLG minis. The Pebbled leather Oxblood PLG goes beautifully with my red blundstone boots. That is why I have listed the Merlot so far.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> For February, I will propose the usual February challenge. Wear/show your pink & red bags to celebrate the month of love. Even for those of us that don’t have partners, there are still friends, family & others that we love & can celebrate.
> 
> Non-bag challenge: Call the person you’ve been thinking about but haven’t spoken to in a while. It’s important during these times we check in on those we care about.


I love this. I am in.


----------



## dcooney4

January Stats
Bags in 3   Marc Jacobs tote, Tory Burch small Perry, and yet to receive Mz Wallace medium Apex Crossbody.
Bags Out 4
SLGS in 0
Slgs Out 2   Both are wristlets.
Sports/ Travel bag in 1 The huge art bag
Sports/Travel bag out 0
I carried 15 bags this month , some multiple times. This is the only month I can tell how many different bags I carry. 
This month I have learned not to sell stuff in advance of something new coming in, unless I am really tired of the piece going.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> lol I always put on slippers when I come in the house. They have to be cheap fuzzy ones with no real leather as my little dog sees my coming home and runs to the door with my slipper. I must then kiss him and put them right on. He knows the slipper on means I will stay home. He is a smart little bugger.



That's so cute! 

Animals are so clever


----------



## dcooney4

The photo of them on the bed the colors are off on them. So I posted individual shots. The bright red PLG stays as does the Mulberry. They are all a similar size with the exception of the sm nylon Mz , so that stays too. The size works the best for me. What would you keep or let go of ? Would you keep them all?


----------



## Jereni

Everyone has done so great with their bag stats last month!



baghabitz34 said:


> Last bag of the month: My favorite LV, the Retiro with raisin leather.
> View attachment 5313777
> 
> Why don’t I use it more:
> 1. Because it’s my favorite & I want to keep it pristine as long as possible. But bags are meant to be used, so I need to just use it.
> 2. It took me two years to find it on the secondhand market in pristine condition since I missed it at the boutique. Because of this I’m extra paranoid since I know it would be difficult to replace.
> 
> @papertiger Apparently it is dark red bag day/week!



OMG this is so gorgeous! The color goes great with the LV pattern/monogram.



papertiger said:


> For sure, it sounds like many reds on you would be overwhelming.
> A little bit of light berry (raspberry) red may work.





Katinahat said:


> Thanks, yes I think I have a few items in this colour. It’s a real pink meets red.



I am pale with pinky skin myself and I also tend to be drawn to raspberry reds.



Cordeliere said:


> Carried 27 bags in a month and some twice!!!! You are my hero.



Ha thanks but it’s largely because I actually enjoy changing my bag pretty much whenever I leave the house, esp on weekends. So I’ll wear one bag on our morning coffee walk, a different bag for errands, and then again a different bag if we go out to dinner. So that’s how the counts can rack up.



baghabitz34 said:


> Non-bag challenge: Call the person you’ve been thinking about but haven’t spoken to in a while. It’s important during these times we check in on those we care about.



This is a good one and I have someone I desperately need to call.



dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my goodness, I feel like so much of what I see classified as burgundy on the market leans too brown or muted, at least for my tastes. I thought my desire for just the right amount of purple-y red in a burgundy made me ridiculously picky, but now I feel vindicated!  (I mean, to be fair, I probably am too picky, but still!)



Haha glad to help. Agreed that a LOT of items get listed by a manufacturer as burgundy when they are not at all that color.

My suspicion is that burgundy gets confused with ‘maroon’. In some cases maroon gets described as dark purplish red also, but to me that doesn’t really make sense as the color name comes originally from ‘marron’, which is French for chestnut… a brownish red.




… and I will get off my soapbox about this color now lol. 



dcooney4 said:


> as my little dog sees my coming home and runs to the door with my slipper. I must then kiss him and put them right on. He knows the slipper on means I will stay home. He is a smart little bugger.



This is so sweet is made my heart hurt!


----------



## Katinahat

Not the best shot of me or my Mulberry Seaton but it’s me that’s in raspberry today (well purple/pink anyway) in my Hobbs trouser suit at work!


----------



## dcooney4

Going to paint today so casual bags it is.


----------



## papertiger

@Jereni 

It's always interesting how different words for colour have different shared understand for different people. It's never going to be an exact science. 

For me that 'Burgundy' on the left is either a 'wine' or blackened-magenta. Burgundy is a wine, but I think of it being typically slightly darker. Agreed, no brown tones though. 

As you say, Moroon to _me_ is the colour on the left with not only more black (burgundy) but also sightly 'cloudier' (added grey too). Again NO BROWN. 

I'd describe the colour on right to be dark chestnut-red like the horse, or a red-brown (which is how the wood chestnut the wood is stained as the polishers). 

It makes sense maroon comes from _Marron_ but I think it changed from rust-brown to deep-purple somewhere within the translation https://www.etymonline.com/word/maroon I always think of maroon as the colour of my grandfather's oldest car which was a very dark cool purple. I've seen the paperwork, def says Maroon as the official colour.  If maroon was universally understood as chestnut (outride France) it would be in the brown colour group and not purples. 

Purple comes from _poupre_, used in heraldry. H's Rose Pourpre is a purple-pink, but my BV Pourpre bag is def dark-red with no blue tones.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> January Stats
> Bags in 3   Marc Jacobs tote, Tory Burch small Perry, and yet to receive Mz Wallace medium Apex Crossbody.
> Bags Out 4
> SLGS in 0
> Slgs Out 2   Both are wristlets.
> Sports/ Travel bag in 1 The huge art bag
> Sports/Travel bag out 0
> I carried 15 bags this month , some multiple times. This is the only month I can tell how many different bags I carry.
> This month I have learned not to sell stuff in advance of something new coming in, unless I am really tired of the piece going.


Great stats! Same number of different carries as me. You’ve more out than in too. I can still look at number of different carries each month but I have to look at it manually on the spreadsheet. This is the only month I have just one month of carries on my pie chart as it is cumulative. Quite a difference to last year’s final chart so far.




Colours are as close as I can get them to be representative.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Everyone has done so great with their bag stats last month!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG this is so gorgeous! The color goes great with the LV pattern/monogram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pale with pinky skin myself and I also tend to be drawn to raspberry reds.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha thanks but it’s largely because I actually enjoy changing my bag pretty much whenever I leave the house, esp on weekends. So I’ll wear one bag on our morning coffee walk, a different bag for errands, and then again a different bag if we go out to dinner. So that’s how the counts can rack up.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good one and I have someone I desperately need to call.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha glad to help. Agreed that a LOT of items get listed by a manufacturer as burgundy when they are not at all that color.
> 
> My suspicion is that burgundy gets confused with ‘maroon’. In some cases maroon gets described as dark purplish red also, but to me that doesn’t really make sense as the color name comes originally from ‘marron’, which is French for chestnut… a brownish red.
> 
> View attachment 5314123
> 
> 
> … and I will get off my soapbox about this color now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so sweet is made my heart hurt!


This is all so interesting! I have a maroon wool overcoat I bought a few years ago. In the shop it looked more deeply pink. In daylight it’s really brown and now I see that it works less well for me. I think I wanted it to be more like the burgundy of your picture. I definitely lean towards these deep pinky reds but less so when they seen browny. I’ve kept the coat. I might change my mind. Although it was hard to style well with bags. I carried my Black Seaton everyday to work the winter I got both coat and bag. My other colours didn’t work with it at all.


----------



## piperdog

baghabitz34 said:


> For February, I will propose the usual February challenge. Wear/show your pink & red bags to celebrate the month of love. Even for those of us that don’t have partners, there are still friends, family & others that we love & can celebrate.
> 
> Non-bag challenge: Call the person you’ve been thinking about but haven’t spoken to in a while. It’s important during these times we check in on those we care about.


I like these and will join in.

I've never tracked use of items before, but a new year can bring good new habits. So for January:
-1 bag in (Red Delvaux Madame that will let me join the Feb. challenge. No, that's not why I bought it, but it's nice to have a red bag that I love) 
-0 bags out. I've done a lot of closet cleaning during the past two years (as many of us probably have) so there's not a lot to go, but tracking bag use will lead to another round of cleanout later in the year.
-0 SLG in or out
-9 bags used in Jan

Resolution:
-Trying to be kinder to myself in all ways. Do more of what I know I'm supposed to do and what makes me feel better (eat healthy-ish, more exercise, more sleep). Be more mindful of and grateful for all of the good things in my life. Spend more time with the friends and family I love. Look at the beautiful things I already own with an eye toward using them more often or more creatively or in some other way that will make me smile instead of looking for something new to buy. And realizing that I'm not always going to achieve these goals all the time, and that's OK, but try to do a little bit better next time.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> The photo of them on the bed the colors are off on them. So I posted individual shots. The bright red PLG stays as does the Mulberry. They are all a similar size with the exception of the sm nylon Mz , so that stays too. The size works the best for me. What would you keep or let go of ? Would you keep them all?


This is so interesting. They are absolutey beautiful bags and clearly you love this colour range. They do look very similar shades in the group photo but much less so in the undividual shots where the reds come out stronger. Do you still manage to carry them all - even occasionally? You say you don’t need the space. Perhaps you should wait until you do. If these are all styles and shades you love then having several choices should mean than no bag wears out and you get to enjoy them all for ages! 

Sorry, that’s not much help! But then I only rehome bags I’m certain I’m no longer going to carry because I have another one I love more. If I still love it I keep it and find a way to carry both! (not at the same time ) eg my black SBS and Alexa Icon.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> For February, I will propose the usual February challenge. Wear/show your pink & red bags to celebrate the month of love. Even for those of us that don’t have partners, there are still friends, family & others that we love & can celebrate.
> 
> Non-bag challenge: Call the person you’ve been thinking about but haven’t spoken to in a while. It’s important during these times we check in on those we care about.


Love the idea of wearing pink & red bags - (and clothes) as you can see from previous post. This makes me feel the love! 

Clearly I’m still a bit triggered because the only person I can think of is the one person I hope to never see again in my life and I’m trying to stop ruminating about - who doesn’t deserve anything but contempt. Great challenge for most people which I should apply to someone else like calling my sister.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> The photo of them on the bed the colors are off on them. So I posted individual shots. The bright red PLG stays as does the Mulberry. They are all a similar size with the exception of the sm nylon Mz , so that stays too. The size works the best for me. What would you keep or let go of ? Would you keep them all?



Perhaps I'd let go of one of the red-brown/brown-red PLGs


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> I did figure out my signature style.


I am interested to hear more about this and how you went about figuring out your signature style.  I remember it was one of your goals from the first post.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry! I haven´t been here properly for a couple of days and already have lost track completely... and now it´s bedtime. School tomorrow. I´ll do my best to catch up soon. All the best to all of you!


Ah, happens to me all the time (losing track) when the thread moves quickly.   Last year, I frequently felt like I was falling behind, but this year, I figured out the best way to participate is to just jump in at wherever the discussion is at, and go from there.  I know this means that unfortunately, I will probably miss several older posts, as well as interesting discussions, but this way, I can at least participate more frequently.  And go back and read older posts when I have time.

Sorry to hear about the stress, and that sewing is not working as a stress release.  Have you ever considered knitting?  I have read that some people find knitting to be a calming, stress-releasing activity.  Simple projects might be best, especially for beginners like me.  I have knitted a few basic scarves and began a more ambitious project with a sleeveless vest for my dad a few years ago, but I seem to have stalled at the point where it gets a little more complicated (sleeves and neckline).



Kimbashop said:


> Three years ago I had a terrible accident at the gym during a workout. I injured my leg, knee, shoulders and neck. I couldn't move my shoulders or twist my torso without considerable pain. I ended up working with a personal trainer who specialized in an "in-between space" of physical therapy and personal training. I learned how to use a foam roller for myofascial release and integrate it as part of my workouts. I have been going to him (and other trainers there for almost 2.5 years now and I have almost zero pain now and it has done wonders for my spirits as well. Best money I ever spent.


Sorry to hear about the gym accident, and so glad to hear that you are free of pain now.   Spending money on our health and well-being is definitely money well-spent!


----------



## papertiger

I _will_ try  to wear red/pink bags out in Feb, 

For my ref: 
My red bags are (that I can remember): 
H Rouge H Box leather Bolide ghw (approx. 35)
Gucci Dark red suede dome bag, trimmed in horse-bit print leather lghw (around 30cm) 
Gucci dark red suede Lady Web lghw
Gucci shocking pink small shw
BV Pourpre python tote adjustable handle shw
Liberty Red Iolanthe print shw 'Boston' bag 
Italian bright pink velour snakeskin shoulder bag ghw (gift from parents, prob. first proper bag)
Paul Smith Blush briefcase sig rainbow trim, brass hw (38cm) 
Westwood pale blush suede shoulder bag shw (earmarked to sell but not listed)
Dark red tie-dyed Sami clutch 

and I will call 2 friends I've been meaning to call for a while.


----------



## ElainePG

dramaprincess713 said:


> Ooh, I love that MJ bag! The Balenciaga is beautiful too, but I’m a sucker for a blue bag.


Me, too! I plan to carry it today, even though I'm just going on a quick errand to the florist.

I bought it in January 2014, when I heard (on tPF, I think) that MJ was going to discontinue the line of quilted bags. I went on the MJ web site and grabbed this one, and I've never been sorry. I used to carry it a lot, but haven't reached for it at all during the past 2 years.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> @880 and @papertiger -- I am HERE for the late 90s/00s! What an eclectic time for fashion. I was personally drawn to the Gilmore Girls vibe of long, fitted graphic Ts with low-rise jeans and chunky boots (like Frye). My other look was a fitted turtleneck, bright square scarf,  a black velvet miniskirt that has a slight flair to it, black tights, and Doc Martens. I must have worn it a ton because on my birthday when my co-workers presented me with a B-day card, one of colleagues (an artist) drew a caricature of me in that outfit! I also adored all of the short-shoulder bags (like the Fendi Baguette). I couldn't afford designer at the time so I had a Kenneth Cole that did the trick.
> 
> 
> I know how much you love totes! Congratulations on getting one at a great price.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you are having such a difficult time. I'm a +1 on supporting your idea of a personal training as I found it very helpful for myself. Three years ago I had a terrible accident at the gym during a workout. I injured my leg, knee, shoulders and neck. I couldn't move my shoulders or twist my torso without considerable pain. I ended up working with a personal trainer who specialized in an "in-between space" of physical therapy and personal training. I learned how to use a foam roller for myofascial release and integrate it as part of my workouts. I have been going to him (and other trainers there for almost 2.5 years now and I have almost zero pain now and it has done wonders for my spirits as well. Best money I ever spent.
> 
> 
> Yay on all fronts! I hope you had a wonderful evening, and good for you for creating new memories and associations with your bag.
> 
> 
> We will be bag twins on yet another bag (this would make 3 or 4, I believe)! I will keep searching for you.


So glad you have recovered from the gym accident and healed from the injuries. As @Purses & Perfumes perfectly put, spending money on well-being is money well spent!

Thank you! I’m still a bit heartbroken about missing the Vibrato City yesterday   I had myself on FP’s alert list for this bag and don’t know why they didn’t notify me.


Katinahat said:


> Great stats! Same number of different carries as me. You’ve more out than in too. I can still look at number of different carries each month but I have to look at it manually on the spreadsheet. This is the only month I have just one month of carries on my pie chart as it is cumulative. Quite a difference to last year’s final chart so far.
> 
> View attachment 5314193
> 
> 
> Colours are as close as I can get them to be representative.


Do you have a favourite Mulberry from your collection?


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Great stats! Same number of different carries as me. You’ve more out than in too. I can still look at number of different carries each month but I have to look at it manually on the spreadsheet. This is the only month I have just one month of carries on my pie chart as it is cumulative. Quite a difference to last year’s final chart so far.
> 
> View attachment 5314193
> 
> 
> Colours are as close as I can get them to be representative.



Nice! I like the charting, that’s excellent!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I _will_ try  to wear red/pink bags out in Feb,
> 
> For my ref:
> My red bags are (that I can remember):
> H Rouge H Box leather Bolide ghw (approx. 35)
> Gucci Dark red suede dome bag, trimmed in horse-bit print leather lghw (around 30cm)
> Gucci dark red suede Lady Web lghw
> Gucci shocking pink small shw
> BV Pourpre python tote adjustable handle shw
> Liberty Red Iolanthe print shw 'Boston' bag
> Italian bright pink velour snakeskin shoulder bag ghw (gift from parents, prob. first proper bag)
> Paul Smith Blush briefcase sig rainbow trim, brass hw (38cm)
> Westwood pale blush suede shoulder bag shw (earmarked to sell but not listed)
> Dark red tie-dyed Sami clutch
> 
> and I will call 2 friends I've been meaning to call for a while.


What an incredible red/pink collection! I can’t wait to see these. 


afroken said:


> Do you have a favourite Mulberry from your collection?


Oooo, you’ve got me on my favourite topic! It’s hard as I love them all but it’s my Alexas first (probably the black as it’s so versatile, first but actually I love the chestnut one and pink mini is cute too). The size is really good for me plus it’s crossbody, top handled, not too structured with gorgeous thick leather. After that come the Lilys which are a perfect chain bag for more formal for me. Black with SHW wins but I love the oak with GHW as it’s that type of mulberry leather people rave about. The bigger bags I still love but not as much. 


Jereni said:


> Nice! I like the charting, that’s excellent!


Thanks! 

So now I’m interested in what other people’s favourite bag is? Do you have one? Or is it too difficult to choose?!?


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> The photo of them on the bed the colors are off on them. So I posted individual shots. The bright red PLG stays as does the Mulberry. They are all a similar size with the exception of the sm nylon Mz , so that stays too. The size works the best for me. What would you keep or let go of ? Would you keep them all?


The TB and the PLG on the second row seem similar in color. If you have to let one go, I would let that PLG go.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The photo of them on the bed the colors are off on them. So I posted individual shots. The bright red PLG stays as does the Mulberry. They are all a similar size with the exception of the sm nylon Mz , so that stays too. The size works the best for me. What would you keep or let go of ? Would you keep them all?


I love the Go Forth tote, since the black handles and strap give it a nice contrast pop. So if it were my collection, I'd keep that one.

The bright PLG mini crossbody stays, of course. But then there are two other PLG bags that look identical to me. And they look more brown than burgundy. Is that just the lighting? I'm thinking that one of them can go, unless they are very different IRL.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Not the best shot of me or my Mulberry Seaton but it’s me that’s in raspberry today (well purple/pink anyway) in my Hobbs trouser suit at work!
> View attachment 5314174



Omg I love your suit!!! What a great color.



Katinahat said:


> This is all so interesting! I have a maroon wool overcoat I bought a few years ago. In the shop it looked more deeply pink. In daylight it’s really brown and now I see that it works less well for me. I think I wanted it to be more like the burgundy of your picture. I definitely lean towards these deep pinky reds but less so when they seen browny. I’ve kept the coat. I might change my mind. Although it was hard to style well with bags. I carried my Black Seaton everyday to work the winter I got both coat and bag. My other colours didn’t work with it at all.



Lighting is so hard, maybe it’s the warm colors of daylight that brought out the maroon/chestnut tones of the coat. I like both shades for bags, but like you I think that burgundy, i.e. red with purple modifier, looks better against my skin tone so I prefer it as far as clothes go.

To your question of favorite bag, hmmm I bet that will be tough for folks to answer! I don’t know that I could name just one myself, although the short list would include my Fendi peekaboo, my Valextra, my Coach Willises (hard to pick) and my Chanel coco handle.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Omg I love your suit!!! What a great color.
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting is so hard, maybe it’s the warm colors of daylight that brought out the maroon/chestnut tones of the coat. I like both shades for bags, but like you I think that burgundy, i.e. red with purple modifier, looks better against my skin tone so I prefer it as far as clothes go.
> 
> To your question of favorite bag, hmmm I bet that will be tough for folks to answer! I don’t know that I could name just one myself, although the short list would include my Fendi peekaboo, my Valextra, my Coach Willises (hard to pick) and my Chanel coco handle.


Thanks so much. This does both suit and bag greater justice:



Interesting to hear you think the same colours work for your colouring. We sound similar I think. 

Lovely favourite bag choices! It is so hard to answer isn’t it!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> For February, I will propose the usual February challenge. Wear/show your pink & red bags to celebrate the month of love. Even for those of us that don’t have partners, there are still friends, family & others that we love & can celebrate.
> 
> Non-bag challenge: Call the person you’ve been thinking about but haven’t spoken to in a while. It’s important during these times we check in on those we care about.


I'm in!
Inadvertently carrying a burgundy bag today - on topic accidentally! 


dcooney4 said:


> lol I always put on slippers when I come in the house. They have to be cheap fuzzy ones with no real leather as my little dog sees my coming home and runs to the door with my slipper. I must then kiss him and put them right on. He knows the slipper on means I will stay home. He is a smart little bugger.


D'awwww!


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I've never done stats/check-ins before, but here is my attempt. I'm afraid my January stats are pretty bad.
> 
> Bags out: 1 (returned)
> Bags repurposed (and thus will no longer "count" in my bag count): 1
> Bags in: 2 (both ordered before 2022)
> Bags ordered but not yet in: 3
> SLGs out: 0
> SLGs in: 1
> Bags used: 3 (technically 4 if you count the diaper bag, but I don't count the diaper bag in my regular bag count so I probably shouldn't count it as a bag used)
> 
> Resolutions update:
> 
> I feel I'm making a good start on editing my belongings to what I love, use, and find beautiful - at least for clothes. I am doing an awful, horrible job of it with bags though, as can be seen but the number of bags I've gained vs the number I let go in just this month. I said that I hope this kind of editing means I will be able to downsize my bag collection and end up with an overall lower number of bags, but I'm clearly failing on that front. Clothing-wise, it's slow-going, but I have been able to identify items that have always been just "eh" to me and put them in the donate box. Clothing seems to be easier than bags for me.
> I've been thinking a lot about curating my wardrobe for WFH life but also elevating it. I bought two skirts that I think will work well for this goal, but I need to find tops that will go with them. I am still in leggings and joggers most days, but I'm working on actually wearing a top, particularly ones that aren't hoodies or sweatshirts. A couple of discoveries I've made this month on this front:
> Clothing definitely plays a role in me feeling schlubby - sweats all day everyday do not make me feel like I'm living my best, stylish life. But, I'm finding I think I'm actually OK with legging all day IF the top I'm wearing makes me feel good. Also, beyond clothing, doing something with my hair and makeup do WONDERS for how I feel about myself for the day. I shower at night these days, after baby goes to bed, which means I go to bed with wet hair and wake up with weird slept-upon hair. It does not make me feel good. But, taking 10 minutes just to blow-dry it before I go to bed means I wake up with decent-looking hair, and I fell 1,000,000x better about my appearance. Same with makeup - a bit of power, blush, mascara, and gloss or lipstick makes me feel SO much better about myself. These two things may make a bigger difference than even the clothes I'm wearing so while I still do want to work on the clothes, I'm really making more of an effort to put in a bit of time with my hair and makeup.
> I'm realizing how much shoes really complete an outfit for me and how far shoes go in making me feel put together or not. I still love the look of heels so jeans and a plain top are whatever, but if I put on heels with it, I feel so much better about myself. When I think back to pre-pandemic times, I realize this has always held true to me. I would often commute in Uggs in the winter or flip flops in the summer, and always kind of hated how I looked and felt during the commute (but commuting into NYC meant that comfort took priority). I changed into heels once I got into the office, and I always felt SO much better about myself. The challenge for my current life is that I do not wear shoes in the home. This is definitely reflective of my Asian, immigrant parents, upbringing - wearing shoes in the house was a huge no-no and still feels sacrilegious to me to this day. Besides that, it just feels silly, to me, to wear shoes in our tiny apartment when I'm not going anywhere, and to wear heels in the apartment would just be stupid when I'm carrying around the baby or on the floor with her all day. So, wearing shoes would go a long way in making me feel put together, but wearing shoes inside in my current (and hopefully future) WFH life doesn't make sense. I'm not really sure how to reconcile these two things (or if I even can), but it is an interesting observation that came to me.
> 
> Trying to curate and elevate my wardrobe means that I've been doing relatively well shopping mindfully, for clothes anyway. I've really been looking at any clothing purchases critically - only choosing things I think both suit my WFH, new mom life and will also be flatter and make me feel good. If, upon arrival, it doesn't meet those criteria, back it goes. Again, with bags, I don't think I can say the same because to be completely honest, if I was approaching bags with the mindset of only buying what works for my current lifestyle, I wouldn't be buying any bags at all because I don't need anymore and don't have many opportunities to use them since I don't go anywhere anymore. But, I am buying bags, so I'm failing on the bag front.





whateve said:


> In my parents house, shoes were worn. I remember having to take off our shoes when visiting certain people.  We don't wear shoes in our house. It isn't a rule; it's just a habit we've gotten into and it is more comfortable. I like to put my feet up when I sit on the couch and it would be too much trouble taking off shoes every time. I suffer from cold feet so I can't go barefoot. I usually wear slippers. DH goes around barefoot. He grumbles a lot now because we are remodeling and there is so much dust in the part that is unfinished that he has to put on his shoes to go to that part of the house.
> 
> When I commuted, I knew people who wore sneakers until they got to the office. My pride was too great; I suffered with my heels so I would look good.





papertiger said:


> I say go heels!
> 
> Growing up, we were not allowed to wear shoes in the house either (dad's rules and a very expensive carpet) and I follow suit in mine even though we have floorboards and rugs just because it's warmer and more comfortable. I can't say heels make me feel better but then I've never actually thought about it. Makeup and getting dressed, absolutely. But if I wanted to wear shoes, if they made me feel better, part of self-care,  I think I could and I think I would.
> 
> Maybe we should all join you and do a 'shoes on all day' to give you permission, solidarity and make us feel taller even when we're sitting. Just say the word


On shoes, I’m in my berry coloured uggs now! I prefer not to but I do change to commute if I’m walking. 5km in heels on the hills in my city would kill my feet and destroy the heels! I keep loads of shoes in my office!  We don’t always take shoes off at the door but I’m more comfortable in my uggs - boots for winter and open slippers for summer. 

I have lots of shoes but am not a shoes person. I spend enough to get good ones but nothing flashy. Means more money for bags!


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> @880 and @papertiger -- I am HERE for the late 90s/00s! What an eclectic time for fashion. I was personally drawn to the Gilmore Girls vibe of long, fitted graphic Ts with low-rise jeans and chunky boots (like Frye). My other look was a fitted turtleneck, bright square scarf,  a black velvet miniskirt that has a slight flair to it, black tights, and Doc Martens. I must have worn it a ton because on my birthday when my co-workers presented me with a B-day card, one of colleagues (an artist) drew a caricature of me in that outfit! I also adored all of the short-shoulder bags (like the Fendi Baguette). I couldn't afford designer at the time so I had a Kenneth Cole that did the trick.
> 
> 
> I know how much you love totes! Congratulations on getting one at a great price.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you are having such a difficult time. I'm a +1 on supporting your idea of a personal training as I found it very helpful for myself. Three years ago I had a terrible accident at the gym during a workout. I injured my leg, knee, shoulders and neck. I couldn't move my shoulders or twist my torso without considerable pain. I ended up working with a personal trainer who specialized in an "in-between space" of physical therapy and personal training. I learned how to use a foam roller for myofascial release and integrate it as part of my workouts. I have been going to him (and other trainers there for almost 2.5 years now and I have almost zero pain now and it has done wonders for my spirits as well. Best money I ever spent.
> 
> 
> Yay on all fronts! I hope you had a wonderful evening, and good for you for creating new memories and associations with your bag.
> 
> 
> We will be bag twins on yet another bag (this would make 3 or 4, I believe)! I will keep searching for you.


OMG, low rise jeans. And with crop tops! I loved them. They were hardly high enough to be decent. Looked great before I had children when I had a flat stomach. My DDs can’t believe I ever dressed like that. Fortunately both they and I like high waisted now!


----------



## Cookiefiend

January stats!

Zero bags in or out
Two scarves in (one a gav from the new season, one a great buy... still have sales goggles), Zero out. 

Carried 9 different bags, one (Ferragamo Trifolio) was carried 6 times (we were out of town and that really brought the CPW down!), but really only could count one as a Wear the (Darn) Bag - the LV Pallas. It's a nice bag, but it is too floopy for me - even with a shaper/organizer in it, I can still see the sides sag down. The shaper keeps me from losing anything in it though. A black interior is not my favorite. 

Had one large donation to the local charity - a car full of clothes, shoes, purses I have given up on selling, a bed and a couple of fun small chairs that I had bought for our granddaughter and she has outgrown. 

Finished 3 books in January - A Visit From the Good Squad, The Gracekeepers, and The Heart Principle. I've started 2 more for February - The Nature of Fragile Things and The Lost Vintage. 

February goals - wear my red bags, not buy any new bags and try to not buy any new scarves!


----------



## Cookiefiend

First “red” bag - I know, I know - it’s burgundy, and I love Burgundies! 
Tory Burch McGraw


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> January stats!
> 
> Zero bags in or out
> Two scarves in (one a gav from the new season, one a great buy... still have sales goggles), Zero out.
> 
> Carried 9 different bags, one (Ferragamo Trifolio) was carried 6 times (we were out of town and that really brought the CPW down!), but really only could count one as a Wear the (Darn) Bag - the LV Pallas. It's a nice bag, but it is too floopy for me - even with a shaper/organizer in it, I can still see the sides sag down. The shaper keeps me from losing anything in it though. A black interior is not my favorite.
> 
> Had one large donation to the local charity - a car full of clothes, shoes, purses I have given up on selling, a bed and a couple of fun small chairs that I had bought for our granddaughter and she has outgrown.
> 
> Finished 3 books in January - A Visit From the Good Squad, The Gracekeepers, and The Heart Principle. I've started 2 more for February - The Nature of Fragile Things and The Lost Vintage.
> 
> February goals - wear my red bags, not buy any new bags and try to not buy any new scarves!


Great stats. Congratulations on your new scarves! And your bag is gorgeous! What a colour! 

Thanks for adding in books. I forgot we did book suggestions here! I love a good book but I haven’t read a book since my trauma trigger over a year ago. I lost all ability to focus on anything for a seriously long time and I still can’t get into a book. Hopefully, my holiday works out and some of February is spent lying by a pool rekindling my reading hobby (see what I did there ). However, I can recommend some great audiobooks. Audible was eventually one of my saviours (although even focusing on that was impossible at the worst stages) and I now love walking home from work listening to a good book!


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am interested to hear more about this and how you went about figuring out your signature style.  I remember it was one of your goals from the first post.



Mostly looking at my closet, and what outfits I wear (or don't), and really evaluating them.

It was easy to see I have plenty of color. But I almost never wear color with color. I wear colored tops with black or grey pants; or jeans. My few colored pants, I wear with black or grey tops. Or a black skirt and colorful top, or black top and colorful skirt. 
Almost no pattern to be seen in my closet.
Definitely more casual than formal. 
It became obvious that I have fitted, but not super tight clothes. 

Not just thinking what my favorite outfits are, but why they are my favorite. Color? Fabric? Fit? Thinking about when I'm in a store what makes me not even try something on, or makes me instantly take it off and say 'No'. Too tight. Too many frills. 

Thinking about what things automatically make me give something a second look. The things that even if I don't go to a store or website looking for them, I see them and am instantly paying attention to them. Oil slick, metallic, purple, or soft and cozy textures as examples. 

Looking at my jewelry it showed that my favorite pieces are from Etsy/independent/local designers. 

Looking at my sunglasses, every single pair is designer, or Maui Jim (which I consider designer level for sunglasses).


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> First “red” bag - I know, I know - it’s burgundy, and I love Burgundies!
> Tory Burch McGraw
> View attachment 5314430



What a showstopper!     That color!


----------



## JenJBS

Happy Lunar New Year those who celebrate.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thanks so much. This does both suit and bag greater justice:
> View attachment 5314383
> 
> 
> Interesting to hear you think the same colours work for your colouring. We sound similar I think.
> 
> Lovely favourite bag choices! It is so hard to answer isn’t it!



100% loving, loving, _loving_ the suit, the bag looks fine too


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> First “red” bag - I know, I know - it’s burgundy, and I love Burgundies!
> Tory Burch McGraw
> View attachment 5314430



Outstanding, and the colour is TDF!!!!!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Happy Lunar New Year those who celebrate.


Thank you!

I’m from China and celebrate the Lunar New Year  although we left many years ago, my family and I still try to keep the holiday traditions. I took up cooking during the pandemic, and on Sunday I spent the entire day in the kitchen cooking up a storm for our Lunar New Year dinner. I wish I had taken a photo of the food I made to show here (I made dumplings of various flavours, Chinese-style pancakes, hot pot and fried rice). Each Lunar New Year always brings new hope and a fresh start, I hope next year I’ll be able to celebrate with all my loved ones in person

And of course wore a red bag these days


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I’m from China and celebrate the Lunar New Year  although we left many years ago, my family and I still try to keep the holiday traditions. I took up cooking during the pandemic, and on Sunday I spent the entire day in the kitchen cooking up a storm for our Lunar New Year dinner. I wish I had taken a photo of the food I made to show here (I made dumplings of various flavours, Chinese-style pancakes, hot pot and fried rice). Each Lunar New Year always brings new hope and a fresh start, I hope next year I’ll be able to celebrate with all my loved ones in person
> 
> And of course wore a red bag these days
> 
> View attachment 5314520


I wish I had seen the wonderful food you made! It sounds delicious. I hope you had a good celebration.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I’m from China and celebrate the Lunar New Year  although we left many years ago, my family and I still try to keep the holiday traditions. I took up cooking during the pandemic, and on Sunday I spent the entire day in the kitchen cooking up a storm for our Lunar New Year dinner. I wish I had taken a photo of the food I made to show here (I made dumplings of various flavours, Chinese-style pancakes, hot pot and fried rice). Each Lunar New Year always brings new hope and a fresh start, I hope next year I’ll be able to celebrate with all my loved ones in person
> 
> And of course wore a red bag these days
> 
> View attachment 5314520



Sounds like a wonderful, and delicious,  celebration!


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> First “red” bag - I know, I know - it’s burgundy, and I love Burgundies!
> Tory Burch McGraw
> View attachment 5314430


What a beautiful bag!!!  And unique.

I have been working my way backwards through the thread in which people post pictures of their most recent purchase.   You know.....looking to be inspired by some style that I don't know exists.  (aka looking for trouble).   I personally find your bag to be more interesting than any other one I have seen in 250 pages.   Great find.  Congrats.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> First “red” bag - I know, I know - it’s burgundy, and I love Burgundies!
> Tory Burch McGraw
> View attachment 5314430



Gorgeous!!! I love this bag and am excited to see TB. Sometimes I feel like I’m the only TB fan on this thread haha.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love this bag and am excited to see TB. Sometimes I feel like I’m the only TB fan on this thread haha.


I think I am future fan.   Went straight to TB and to all the resellers looking for this bag.   Didn't see it in a woven pattern.   Didn't see this color.   I think this bag will be a regular search for me going forward.  And of course, while doing that search,  I will see other TB bags that just might seduce me.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Mostly looking at my closet, and what outfits I wear (or don't), and really evaluating them.
> 
> It was easy to see I have plenty of color. But I almost never wear color with color. I wear colored tops with black or grey pants; or jeans. My few colored pants, I wear with black or grey tops. Or a black skirt and colorful top, or black top and colorful skirt.
> Almost no pattern to be seen in my closet.
> Definitely more casual than formal.
> It became obvious that I have fitted, but not super tight clothes.
> 
> Not just thinking what my favorite outfits are, but why they are my favorite. Color? Fabric? Fit? Thinking about when I'm in a store what makes me not even try something on, or makes me instantly take it off and say 'No'. Too tight. Too many frills.
> 
> Thinking about what things automatically make me give something a second look. The things that even if I don't go to a store or website looking for them, I see them and am instantly paying attention to them. Oil slick, metallic, purple, or soft and cozy textures as examples.
> 
> Looking at my jewelry it showed that my favorite pieces are from Etsy/independent/local designers.
> 
> Looking at my sunglasses, every single pair is designer, or Maui Jim (which I consider designer level for sunglasses).


I have color in my wardrobe too, but it's usually in my tops and T-shirts.  Same thing with pattern.  I like to have some tops with patterns, especially when I am wearing a plain pant or skirt, and also a plain blazer or jacket.  Some of my summer dresses have patterns too.  Glad you were able to reach your goal of figuring out your style.  I'm sure it makes shopping and dressing easier!


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have color in my wardrobe too, but it's usually in my tops and T-shirts.  Same thing with pattern.  I like to have some tops with patterns, especially when I am wearing a plain pant or skirt, and also a plain blazer or jacket.  Some of my summer dresses have patterns too.  Glad you were able to reach your goal of figuring out your style.  I'm sure it makes shopping and dressing easier!



Thank you!     Sounds like you know your style.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> @Jereni
> 
> It's always interesting how different words for colour have different shared understand for different people. It's never going to be an exact science.
> 
> For me that 'Burgundy' on the left is either a 'wine' or blackened-magenta. Burgundy is a wine, but I think of it being typically slightly darker. Agreed, no brown tones though.
> 
> As you say, Moroon to _me_ is the colour on the left with not only more black (burgundy) but also sightly 'cloudier' (added grey too). Again NO BROWN.
> 
> I'd describe the colour on right to be dark chestnut-red like the horse, or a red-brown (which is how the wood chestnut the wood is stained as the polishers).
> 
> It makes sense maroon comes from _Marron_ but I think it changed from rust-brown to deep-purple somewhere within the translation https://www.etymonline.com/word/maroon I always think of maroon as the colour of my grandfather's oldest car which was a very dark cool purple. I've seen the paperwork, def says Maroon as the official colour.  If maroon was universally understood as chestnut (outride France) it would be in the brown colour group and not purples.
> 
> Purple comes from _poupre_, used in heraldry. H's Rose Pourpre is a purple-pink, but my BV Pourpre bag is def dark-red with no blue tones.


My poupre Bal isn't purple at all. It is hard for me to describe.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am interested to hear more about this and how you went about figuring out your signature style.  I remember it was one of your goals from the first post.
> 
> Ah, happens to me all the time (losing track) when the thread moves quickly.   Last year, I frequently felt like I was falling behind, but this year, I figured out the best way to participate is to just jump in at wherever the discussion is at, and go from there.  I know this means that unfortunately, I will probably miss several older posts, as well as interesting discussions, but this way, I can at least participate more frequently.  And go back and read older posts when I have time.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the stress, and that sewing is not working as a stress release.  Have you ever considered knitting?  I have read that some people find knitting to be a calming, stress-releasing activity.  Simple projects might be best, especially for beginners like me.  I have knitted a few basic scarves and began a more ambitious project with a sleeveless vest for my dad a few years ago, but I seem to have stalled at the point where it gets a little more complicated (sleeves and neckline).
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the gym accident, and so glad to hear that you are free of pain now.   Spending money on our health and well-being is definitely money well-spent!


I knit and crochet. I'm not finding it that stress relieving, but it gives me something to do with my hands when I watch TV. I can never just sit there. I have made some sweaters but it isn't that fun when you have to count stitches, like doing necklines. I'm currently knitting a simple sweater that is just rectangles for the front, back and sleeves, so no counting. I'm also crocheting an afghan. That is the easiest. It is just the same stitch over and over so I don't have to give it much attention. I feel a little stressed by all the yarn I have that has yet to be made into something. Like everything else, I went overboard on buying yarn.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> OMG, low rise jeans. And with crop tops! I loved them. They were hardly high enough to be decent. Looked great before I had children when I had a flat stomach. My DDs can’t believe I ever dressed like that. Fortunately both they and I like high waisted now!


In the 00s, I shared clothes with my teenage daughters. That's when I was skinny. When we went shopping, we went to stores that catered to their age group. I tried on clothes when they did. I wore low rise jeans but kept away from crop tops and the skimpier things!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> For February, I will propose the usual February challenge. Wear/show your pink & red bags to celebrate the month of love. Even for those of us that don’t have partners, there are still friends, family & others that we love & can celebrate.
> 
> Non-bag challenge: Call the person you’ve been thinking about but haven’t spoken to in a while. It’s important during these times we check in on those we care about.


  

@Sparkletastic


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have color in my wardrobe too, but it's usually in my tops and T-shirts.  Same thing with pattern.  I like to have some tops with patterns, especially when I am wearing a plain pant or skirt, and also a plain blazer or jacket.  Some of my summer dresses have patterns too.  Glad you were able to reach your goal of figuring out your style.  I'm sure it makes shopping and dressing easier!


I started wearing patterned tops when my kids were little. There were too many plain white tees that got stained the first time I wore them. I've got more solids in my closet now. There was a period when I realized I was buying too many stripes and had to stop myself from adding anymore.


----------



## whateve

The bag I carried for Chinese New Year's. I usually try to carry red or pink bags during February so I would do so even if it wasn't the challenge for the month. 

Tomorrow I'll carry this one. I bought this last year and it has turned out to be one of my favorite bags.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> My poupre Bal isn't purple at all. It is hard for me to describe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314712



If it was cans of paint I'd say red paint, with a bit of purple, a hint pink, and a little grey added to it. It's lovely! Love these fun, unique colors that aren't easy to categorize!


----------



## Jereni

I don’t have a classic red bag to share for the month’s challenge so I’ll join with my beloved burgundy coco handle.




This was my birthday gift to myself last year and it’s still absolute heart eyes for me whenever I get near it. I sort of wish my green one was this size also, the extra mini coco handle is admittedly hard to get in and out of.


----------



## More bags

*January Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*

*Use my bags* - carried 16/17, Vintage Snakeskin Clutch stayed home this month
*Wear my scarves and shawls* - wore 22/22 scarves and shawls, one was ’meh,’ it’s served me well and will be exited this year
*SLG Rotation *- carried 9, usually carry 2 at a time (card case and pouch/cosmetic bag)
*Read* 1 book - Project Hail Mary by Andy Weir (book club choice)
*Exited* 20 items: household items, clothes, etc.
*Jan 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> I Love your tote!





Kimbashop said:


> I know how much you love totes! Congratulations on getting one at a great price.


Thank you, on both counts!


----------



## afroken

Katinahat said:


> So now I’m interested in what other people’s favourite bag is? Do you have one? Or is it too difficult to choose?!?


My favourite bag in my collection is an easy choice, it's my Balenciaga City agneau in black. It's my first luxury bag (bought in ~2016) and I've had my eye on it since at least 2010. My jaw must've hit the floor when I first saw the price, but it's one bag that I couldn't get out of my head. Eventually I bought it and I probably swore to myself that it would be the last time I bought a handbag. Clearly I'm good at lying to myself 

Years later, after countless research into Balenciaga bags, I have grown to prefer the Balenciaga Vibrato City in black over the agneau one that I have, but it will always have a special place in my collection. If I get the Vibrato City, they will both tie first place.

My black Mulberry Alexa in polished buffalo is up there in my top 5  and it's pretty high since I have ~30 bags!


Jereni said:


> I don’t have a classic red bag to share for the month’s challenge so I’ll join with my beloved burgundy coco handle.
> 
> View attachment 5314749
> 
> 
> This was my birthday gift to myself last year and it’s still absolute heart eyes for me whenever I get near it. I sort of wish my green one was this size also, the extra mini coco handle is admittedly hard to get in and out of.


I'm getting heart eyes looking at this beauty too


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

coffee2go said:


> Please help me decide or just talk me out of the purchase … So I’ve been eyeing a Valextra Triennale bag for a while and I have found a few of these bags for half of a price, but can’t decide now on the color and whether it’s really worth to get it as I have so many bags already… last year I added 5 bags to my collection and also got a new bag earlier in January as a birthday gift… I feel like my bag obsession is starting to get a bit out of the way, I’m always on the hunt for a deal for next bag I’d love to add to my collection, but speaking realistically I already have more than enough and with WFH it’s not like I get that much use of out my bags on daily basis… but still there are some pieces that I’ve eyeing for a while, and Valextra Triennale was one of them, and I just feel FOMO if I don’t get it now for a deal!
> 
> I found this bag in 4 shades, but the issue is that not all of these colours will be working great with my wardrobe. I generally prefer black, navy, dark red… so most of my bags are in deep shades or are worn as a pop of a bright color, but not light…
> 
> However the bags I found are:
> - one calfskin in taupe
> - one calfskin in a bit orangey/warm dark red
> - one calfskin in deep burgundy (same leather and color as my Valextra Iside bag I’m wearing in the pics)
> - and one was in a different, more scratch resistant leather, but the color is way off for me as it’s a light pink one… I already have in my collection one taupe bag and one light pale pink bag, that I have hard time to style, so I definitely don’t need another bag in those colors
> 
> The dark burgundy bag that I already have I wear a lot, and it’s easy for me to style that shade, but it won’t make sense to have another bag in that same leather and color from the same brand…. So the only option I’m kinda of left off is that a bit warmer dark red shade, but it looks too warm for me and I’m not sure if it will be easy for me to style it with my wardrobe as much as the other dark burgundy shade I love already…..
> 
> Should I settle on one of these colors or wait longer and maybe one day I’ll find that bag in that scratch resistant leather in an other color that will work better with my wardrobe? Or should I wait and save up and get a full price bag in the color that I know I’ll love and wear out more (like black, blue or navy), so it won’t be the same leather and color of another Valextra bag that I already have? Would it be more rewarding?
> 
> View attachment 5312951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312956


I love your Valextra Iside, it’s stunning.  What size are you carrying? Also, as others suggested, don’t settle.


afroken said:


> @SakuraSakura @Jereni @Katinahat @ElainePG @880 @Purses & Perfumes @Sparkletastic @dramaprincess713 @dcooney4 @papertiger @coffee2go
> 
> Thanks so much for your insights! You all gave me a lot of food for thought… in the end, I went both   sort of.
> 
> @Katinahat Regarding the jacket, even after I lose weight, it is still perfectly wearable as it’s only one size up from my old size.
> 
> @dcooney4 You lit up the lightbulb for me!  I can comfortably layer underneath the jacket, but most of all it would be so nice to move freely in a jacket that I’ll be spending so much time in.
> 
> @papertiger Where I live, the winters are long and cold, while we are halfway through the winter already, if I were to buy a new jacket in the fall, nothing would be on sale, hence why deep down I was leaning towards the jacket.
> 
> I tried the preloved route as @SakuraSakura , @880 and @ElainePG  suggested, but wasn't able to find one heavy enough at my size in good condition.
> 
> @dramaprincess713 your message about which one made me more excited, it was the clutch, but I guess deep down I knew that a winter jacket would serve me much more than a bag.
> 
> @coffee2go your recommendation to wait for the MG clutch to go on sale since it's a seasonal colour got me to look around  and guess what! I found a dark green one at 60% off in Nordstrom  dark green and purple are both my favourite colours, and had I known that MG released a dark green version of the Cloud Clutch, I would've been stalking it like a hawk as well.
> 
> View attachment 5313239


Congratulations on your coat and bag - great choices.


880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes and @coffee2go,
> Your burgundy colors have inspired me to take my Bordeaux box Kelly 32, brushed PHW out. Back from a spa vacation by @docride with blue abysse ? Box sellier K28; retourne BBK 28
> 
> And H metallic silver chèvre clutch and box Kelly longue wallet as a clutch
> 
> cross post from H in action
> 
> Edit: in the group spa pic, K32 looks warmer, like rouge H, but IRL purple cool undertones closer to the action pics
> 
> View attachment 5313309
> View attachment 5313310
> View attachment 5313314
> View attachment 5313312
> View attachment 5313313


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Last bag of the month: My favorite LV, the Retiro with raisin leather.
> View attachment 5313777
> 
> Why don’t I use it more:
> 1. Because it’s my favorite & I want to keep it pristine as long as possible. But bags are meant to be used, so I need to just use it.
> 2. It took me two years to find it on the secondhand market in pristine condition since I missed it at the boutique. Because of this I’m extra paranoid since I know it would be difficult to replace.
> 
> @papertiger Apparently it is dark red bag day/week!


So pretty, it looks great with that bag charm.


dcooney4 said:


> The photo of them on the bed the colors are off on them. So I posted individual shots. The bright red PLG stays as does the Mulberry. They are all a similar size with the exception of the sm nylon Mz , so that stays too. The size works the best for me. What would you keep or let go of ? Would you keep them all?


Absolutely beautiful dc! My favourites are your bright red PLG (is it cranberry?) and your Mulberry. With your new addition, could you try carrying each of them and determine which is your least favourite?


Katinahat said:


> Not the best shot of me or my Mulberry Seaton but it’s me that’s in raspberry today (well purple/pink anyway) in my Hobbs trouser suit at work!
> View attachment 5314174


Hot outfit and overall look!


Katinahat said:


> Great stats! Same number of different carries as me. You’ve more out than in too. I can still look at number of different carries each month but I have to look at it manually on the spreadsheet. This is the only month I have just one month of carries on my pie chart as it is cumulative. Quite a difference to last year’s final chart so far.
> 
> View attachment 5314193
> 
> 
> Colours are as close as I can get them to be representative.


You speak to my inner purse nerd!  



Katinahat said:


> Thanks so much. This does both suit and bag greater justice:
> View attachment 5314383
> 
> 
> Interesting to hear you think the same colours work for your colouring. We sound similar I think.
> 
> Lovely favourite bag choices! It is so hard to answer isn’t it!


I love this look, too.


----------



## More bags

Squee! I love this parade of red, burgundy, and bright pink bags!!!



Cookiefiend said:


> First “red” bag - I know, I know - it’s burgundy, and I love Burgundies!
> Tory Burch McGraw
> View attachment 5314430


Gorgeous texture Cookie!


afroken said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I’m from China and celebrate the Lunar New Year  although we left many years ago, my family and I still try to keep the holiday traditions. I took up cooking during the pandemic, and on Sunday I spent the entire day in the kitchen cooking up a storm for our Lunar New Year dinner. I wish I had taken a photo of the food I made to show here (I made dumplings of various flavours, Chinese-style pancakes, hot pot and fried rice). Each Lunar New Year always brings new hope and a fresh start, I hope next year I’ll be able to celebrate with all my loved ones in person
> 
> And of course wore a red bag these days
> 
> View attachment 5314520


A perfect shade of red!


whateve said:


> My poupre Bal isn't purple at all. It is hard for me to describe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314712


How about just stunning?


whateve said:


> View attachment 5314721
> 
> The bag I carried for Chinese New Year's. I usually try to carry red or pink bags during February so I would do so even if it wasn't the challenge for the month.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll carry this one. I bought this last year and it has turned out to be one of my favorite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5314723


Both are great bags, that bag charm is cute!


Jereni said:


> I don’t have a classic red bag to share for the month’s challenge so I’ll join with my beloved burgundy coco handle.
> 
> View attachment 5314749
> 
> 
> This was my birthday gift to myself last year and it’s still absolute heart eyes for me whenever I get near it. I sort of wish my green one was this size also, the extra mini coco handle is admittedly hard to get in and out of.


Gorgeous Jereni!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> Being a new mum is so hard. In fact being a mum is a hard job in general (I have teenagers now, elderly parents, crazy full time job). It’s really difficult to carve out anytime for yourself and most people resort to things like wet hair sleeping and easy clothing. I had one Radley bag that I used as a nappy bag. It went everywhere for 3 or more years until it wore out (2 babies in well under 2 years). I wouldn’t have had the energy for switching. You are doing great. You are trying to add in some self-care. I love all your wardrobe comments and insights into your shoes etc. Just try to chose something small to focus on changing that’s not too overwhelming but makes you feel good.


Thank you! Yes, wet hair sleeping and easy clothing are SO much easier. It is so hard to make the effort sometimes, and it feels like why bother if I'm not even going anywhere? Baby girl and the dog certainly don't care, and my husband appreciates me looking nice but also certainly doesn't expect me to be all dolled up to go nowhere and do nothing. Still, I do feel better when I make a bit of effort, so I'm going to at least try to keep up the drying the hair before going to sleep and a little bit of makeup on most days. Really, consistently getting myself out of leggings/other easy and comfy clothes is going to take longer, I think. Both because of new baby exhaustion and caving to what's easy but also because I'm still trying to figure out what my wardrobe and style really looks like for WFH and mom life. I appreciate the reminder that it's ok to take time on the clothing and wardrobe and that small, not too overwhelming changes are ok! 



whateve said:


> In my parents house, shoes were worn. I remember having to take off our shoes when visiting certain people.  We don't wear shoes in our house. It isn't a rule; it's just a habit we've gotten into and it is more comfortable. I like to put my feet up when I sit on the couch and it would be too much trouble taking off shoes every time. I suffer from cold feet so I can't go barefoot. I usually wear slippers. DH goes around barefoot. He grumbles a lot now because we are remodeling and there is so much dust in the part that is unfinished that he has to put on his shoes to go to that part of the house.
> 
> When I commuted, I knew people who wore sneakers until they got to the office. My pride was too great; I suffered with my heels so I would look good.


I have cold feet, but I just deal with it. I almost prefer it, I think. I definitely prefer barefoot. I HATE socks. I mean, I really hate socks. I always say socks feel like they're suffocating my feet, and my husband thinks I sound ridiculous, but truly, I feel like socks suffocate my feet.  I do slippers sometimes but more often than not, I forget to put them on.

I never did sneakers for commuting, but I got to the point that heels made no sense. Both for comfort and practicality, but also because it was ruining my heels. Going to the office means a 10-min. walk to train 1, change to train 2 where I had to walk through cobblestone, a ton of stairs in the train stations, and another 10-min. walk to the office. The cobblestones tore up my heels and navigating all those stairs, especially if I had to run to catch a train, was not efficient in heels. So, flip flops in the summer it was. And Uggs in the winter because it meant I could not wear socks (or tights, which is another thing I struggle with because most are SO itchy!) but still keep my feet warm. I really really hate socks, lol. 



papertiger said:


> I say go heels!
> 
> Growing up, we were not allowed to wear shoes in the house either (dad's rules and a very expensive carpet) and I follow suit in mine even though we have floorboards and rugs just because it's warmer and more comfortable. I can't say heels make me feel better but then I've never actually thought about it. Makeup and getting dressed, absolutely. But if I wanted to wear shoes, if they made me feel better, part of self-care,  I think I could and I think I would.
> 
> Maybe we should all join you and do a 'shoes on all day' to give you permission, solidarity and make us feel taller even when we're sitting. Just say the word


Lol, I love the idea of a TPF "shoes on all day" day! I really do love my heels. I never even really realized it until recently, but yes, heels definitely make me feel better. Wearing them in the house just doesn't make sense for me though. I mean, there's all the no shoes in the house stuff that is just SO ingrained in me, but from a practical standpoint, I'm carrying my baby around all the time or on the floor with her, and it just seems silly to be wearing heels through all that. Plus, we live in an apartment building where you can hear EVERYTHING from the units next you and above and below you, so the people below us would definitely hear heels clacking around. Alas, I don't think shoes in the house are in the cards for me, but at least I'm aware of how they make me feel, and I can take extra effort with shoes when I leave the house. 



dcooney4 said:


> lol I always put on slippers when I come in the house. They have to be cheap fuzzy ones with no real leather as my little dog sees my coming home and runs to the door with my slipper. I must then kiss him and put them right on. He knows the slipper on means I will stay home. He is a smart little bugger.


Your dog sounds adorable!  Our dog just greets us with whatever is close by - usually a treat of his or one of my husband's dirty socks that he's managed to find, lol.



ElainePG said:


> Me, too! I plan to carry it today, even though I'm just going on a quick errand to the florist.
> 
> I bought it in January 2014, when I heard (on tPF, I think) that MJ was going to discontinue the line of quilted bags. I went on the MJ web site and grabbed this one, and I've never been sorry. I used to carry it a lot, but haven't reached for it at all during the past 2 years.


Oh boy, now I'm tempted to look up MJ quilted bags on the pre-loved market!



Katinahat said:


> On shoes, I’m in my berry coloured uggs now! I prefer not to but I do change to commute if I’m walking. 5km in heels on the hills in my city would kill my feet and destroy the heels! I keep loads of shoes in my office!  We don’t always take shoes off at the door but I’m more comfortable in my uggs - boots for winter and open slippers for summer.
> 
> I have lots of shoes but am not a shoes person. I spend enough to get good ones but nothing flashy. Means more money for bags!


With a 5km walking commute, I don't blame you for changing to commute! That is definitely not heels-friendly! 

I am such a shoes person, though I place greater importance on comfortable heels as I've gotten older. This often, but not always, means spending more than I'd sometimes like for shoes. But it's totally worth it for me. I love shoes, heels in particular, but if they are uncomfortable, forget it. I have 4 pairs of Valentino rockstud heels because I find them to be insanely comfortable. I just wish I had more opportunities to wear them!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Jereni said:


> Haha glad to help. Agreed that a LOT of items get listed by a manufacturer as burgundy when they are not at all that color.
> 
> My suspicion is that burgundy gets confused with ‘maroon’. In some cases maroon gets described as dark purplish red also, but to me that doesn’t really make sense as the color name comes originally from ‘marron’, which is French for chestnut… a brownish red.
> 
> View attachment 5314123
> 
> 
> … and I will get off my soapbox about this color now lol.





papertiger said:


> @Jereni
> 
> It's always interesting how different words for colour have different shared understand for different people. It's never going to be an exact science.
> 
> For me that 'Burgundy' on the left is either a 'wine' or blackened-magenta. Burgundy is a wine, but I think of it being typically slightly darker. Agreed, no brown tones though.
> 
> As you say, Moroon to _me_ is the colour on the left with not only more black (burgundy) but also sightly 'cloudier' (added grey too). Again NO BROWN.
> 
> I'd describe the colour on right to be dark chestnut-red like the horse, or a red-brown (which is how the wood chestnut the wood is stained as the polishers).
> 
> It makes sense maroon comes from _Marron_ but I think it changed from rust-brown to deep-purple somewhere within the translation https://www.etymonline.com/word/maroon I always think of maroon as the colour of my grandfather's oldest car which was a very dark cool purple. I've seen the paperwork, def says Maroon as the official colour.  If maroon was universally understood as chestnut (outride France) it would be in the brown colour group and not purples.
> 
> Purple comes from _poupre_, used in heraldry. H's Rose Pourpre is a purple-pink, but my BV Pourpre bag is def dark-red with no blue tones.


I find all of this so interesting! I work in higher ed and have overseen various student research programs - I now want someone to do a research project on color name origins and the different shared understandings people have for color names!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> OMG, low rise jeans. And with crop tops! I loved them. They were hardly high enough to be decent. Looked great before I had children when I had a flat stomach. My DDs can’t believe I ever dressed like that. Fortunately both they and I like high waisted now!


The late 90's and early 00's were middle/high school into college for me, and I LOVED low rise jeans and crop tops. I feel like some things from those formative teen and young adult years must imprint on us because I still prefer a lower rise jean/pant. Not to the extent of that time period, but I think high-rise jeans aren't the most flattering on me (even though it seems that they're supposed to be flattering on everyone? I feel like I'm always reading about how high-rise jeans are super flattering for all different sorts of body types.). I also find high-rise jeans are often uncomfortable to me - almost constricting in a way. Alas, I also still like crop tops. I hadn't worn them in ages, but now that they're "in" again, I'm on board.

I also remember Juicy tracksuits because I desperately wanted one but couldn't afford to spend $100+ on a velour or terrycloth tracksuit. I remember the summer of 2004 or 2005 - I was interning in NYC and I lusted after Juicy Couture. I *almost* bought a Juicy velour bowler bag that had a "J" charm and thought I could justify it because my name starts with a "J" and also *almost* bought a velour Juicy hoodie that was on sale in Bloomingdales and had a "J" in crystals on the back, again feeling like I could justify it because my name starts with "J". In the end, I bought neither (thank goodness! ) but the lust was real.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> The late 90's and early 00's were middle/high school into college for me, and I LOVED low rise jeans and crop tops. I feel like some things from those formative teen and young adult years must imprint on us because I still prefer a lower rise jean/pant. Not to the extent of that time period, but I think high-rise jeans aren't the most flattering on me (even though it seems that they're supposed to be flattering on everyone? I feel like I'm always reading about how high-rise jeans are super flattering for all different sorts of body types.). I also find high-rise jeans are often uncomfortable to me - almost constricting in a way. Alas, I also still like crop tops. I hadn't worn them in ages, but now that they're "in" again, I'm on board.
> 
> I also remember Juicy tracksuits because I desperately wanted one but couldn't afford to spend $100+ on a velour or terrycloth tracksuit. I remember the summer of 2004 or 2005 - I was interning in NYC and I lusted after Juicy Couture. I *almost* bought a Juicy velour bowler bag that had a "J" charm and thought I could justify it because my name starts with a "J" and also *almost* bought a velour Juicy hoodie that was on sale in Bloomingdales and had a "J" in crystals on the back, again feeling like I could justify it because my name starts with "J". In the end, I bought neither (thank goodness! ) but the lust was real.


I don't care for high rise jeans either, although the ones they make these days are much more comfortable than what I remember wearing before the low rise came into fashion. Back in the day, jeans were made of heavier fabric without much stretch. I remember how uncomfortable they felt. I remember knowing I was pregnant early on because they felt too tight. Most of the jeans I wear these days are so stretchy they are almost as comfortable as leggings. I have a few that don't even have zippers. Those I could sleep in.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Squee! I love this parade of red, burgundy, and bright pink bags!!!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous texture Cookie!
> 
> A perfect shade of red!
> 
> How about just stunning?
> 
> Both are great bags, that bag charm is cute!
> 
> Gorgeous Jereni!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I don’t have a classic red bag to share for the month’s challenge so I’ll join with my beloved burgundy coco handle.
> 
> View attachment 5314749
> 
> 
> This was my birthday gift to myself last year and it’s still absolute heart eyes for me whenever I get near it. I sort of wish my green one was this size also, the extra mini coco handle is admittedly hard to get in and out of.


Gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> If it was cans of paint I'd say red paint, with a bit of purple, a hint pink, and a little grey added to it. It's lovely! Love these fun, unique colors that aren't easy to categorize!


Thank you! It was my first Bal. I found it at a thrift store!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> My poupre Bal isn't purple at all. It is hard for me to describe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314712



Similar to my BV, nothing purple about it


----------



## Katinahat

Sticking to wearing my pinky colours rather than carrying them for work. Now this probably is purple? 




@whateve your Bal is fabulous! Definitely not purple. What is the Coach? That colour is to die for! 

@Jereni  your Chanel is heavenly. 

@More bags great stats!


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> I find all of this so interesting! I work in higher ed and have overseen various student research programs - I now want someone to do a research project on color name origins and the different shared understandings people have for color names!



I do this too, it's a good introduction to semiotics/semiology. 

My friend who is second gen from 'x' and speaks fluent x learned from her parents. She says that when she goes to country x they all _sound_ like they're speaking the same language but the meaning of so many words has shifted, she has to double check everything.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> View attachment 5314721
> 
> The bag I carried for Chinese New Year's. I usually try to carry red or pink bags during February so I would do so even if it wasn't the challenge for the month.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll carry this one. I bought this last year and it has turned out to be one of my favorite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5314723


These are so pretty! I love that tiger charm.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> So pretty, it looks great with that bag charm.
> 
> Absolutely beautiful dc! My favourites are your bright red PLG (is it cranberry?) and your Mulberry. With your new addition, could you try carrying each of them and determine which is your least favourite?
> 
> Hot outfit and overall look!
> 
> You speak to my inner purse nerd!
> 
> 
> I love this look, too.


That would work as it fits with the February challenge at the same time. The bright red is cranberry and it works with my summer wardrobe. When I first joined this thread I rarely wore any red bags.  I just needed the right shades.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Sticking to wearing my pinky colours rather than carrying them for work. Now this probably is purple?
> 
> View attachment 5314890
> 
> 
> @whateve your Bal is fabulous! Definitely not purple. What is the Coach? That colour is to die for!
> 
> @Jereni  your Chanel is heavenly.
> 
> @More bags great stats!



I'd personally call this dress violet, but the effect I'm sure we can all agree, you look stunning!


----------



## dcooney4

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! Yes, wet hair sleeping and easy clothing are SO much easier. It is so hard to make the effort sometimes, and it feels like why bother if I'm not even going anywhere? Baby girl and the dog certainly don't care, and my husband appreciates me looking nice but also certainly doesn't expect me to be all dolled up to go nowhere and do nothing. Still, I do feel better when I make a bit of effort, so I'm going to at least try to keep up the drying the hair before going to sleep and a little bit of makeup on most days. Really, consistently getting myself out of leggings/other easy and comfy clothes is going to take longer, I think. Both because of new baby exhaustion and caving to what's easy but also because I'm still trying to figure out what my wardrobe and style really looks like for WFH and mom life. I appreciate the reminder that it's ok to take time on the clothing and wardrobe and that small, not too overwhelming changes are ok!
> 
> 
> I have cold feet, but I just deal with it. I almost prefer it, I think. I definitely prefer barefoot. I HATE socks. I mean, I really hate socks. I always say socks feel like they're suffocating my feet, and my husband thinks I sound ridiculous, but truly, I feel like socks suffocate my feet.  I do slippers sometimes but more often than not, I forget to put them on.
> 
> I never did sneakers for commuting, but I got to the point that heels made no sense. Both for comfort and practicality, but also because it was ruining my heels. Going to the office means a 10-min. walk to train 1, change to train 2 where I had to walk through cobblestone, a ton of stairs in the train stations, and another 10-min. walk to the office. The cobblestones tore up my heels and navigating all those stairs, especially if I had to run to catch a train, was not efficient in heels. So, flip flops in the summer it was. And Uggs in the winter because it meant I could not wear socks (or tights, which is another thing I struggle with because most are SO itchy!) but still keep my feet warm. I really really hate socks, lol.
> 
> 
> Lol, I love the idea of a TPF "shoes on all day" day! I really do love my heels. I never even really realized it until recently, but yes, heels definitely make me feel better. Wearing them in the house just doesn't make sense for me though. I mean, there's all the no shoes in the house stuff that is just SO ingrained in me, but from a practical standpoint, I'm carrying my baby around all the time or on the floor with her, and it just seems silly to be wearing heels through all that. Plus, we live in an apartment building where you can hear EVERYTHING from the units next you and above and below you, so the people below us would definitely hear heels clacking around. Alas, I don't think shoes in the house are in the cards for me, but at least I'm aware of how they make me feel, and I can take extra effort with shoes when I leave the house.
> 
> 
> Your dog sounds adorable!  Our dog just greets us with whatever is close by - usually a treat of his or one of my husband's dirty socks that he's managed to find, lol.
> 
> 
> Oh boy, now I'm tempted to look up MJ quilted bags on the pre-loved market!
> 
> 
> With a 5km walking commute, I don't blame you for changing to commute! That is definitely not heels-friendly!
> 
> I am such a shoes person, though I place greater importance on comfortable heels as I've gotten older. This often, but not always, means spending more than I'd sometimes like for shoes. But it's totally worth it for me. I love shoes, heels in particular, but if they are uncomfortable, forget it. I have 4 pairs of Valentino rockstud heels because I find them to be insanely comfortable. I just wish I had more opportunities to wear them!


You inspired me yesterday to put on a bit of makeup. Mostly just a bit of concealer to hide my sleep deprived circles , blush and a little gloss. I put on a slightly more fitted top and it really did make me feel a bit better. 
Love the dirty sock thing . That is so funny.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I'd personally call this dress violet, but the effect I'm sure we can all agree, you look stunning!


I agree!


----------



## Jereni

dramaprincess713 said:


> I feel like some things from those formative teen and young adult years must imprint on us because I still prefer a lower rise jean/pant. Not to the extent of that time period, but I think high-rise jeans aren't the most flattering on me (even though it seems that they're supposed to be flattering on everyone? I feel like I'm always reading about how high-rise jeans are super flattering for all different sorts of body types.). I also find high-rise jeans are often uncomfortable to me - almost constricting in a way. Alas, I also still like crop tops. I hadn't worn them in ages, but now that they're "in" again, I'm on board.
> 
> I also remember Juicy tracksuits because I desperately wanted one but couldn't afford to spend $100+ on a velour or terrycloth tracksuit. I remember the summer of 2004 or 2005 - I was interning in NYC and I lusted after Juicy Couture. I *almost* bought a Juicy velour bowler bag that had a "J" charm and thought I could justify it because my name starts with a "J" and also *almost* bought a velour Juicy hoodie that was on sale in Bloomingdales and had a "J" in crystals on the back, again feeling like I could justify it because my name starts with "J". In the end, I bought neither (thank goodness! ) but the lust was real.



Yeah I think you are right about the imprinting thing haha. I also still prefer lower rise jeans and don’t buy anything else. But like @whateve said, jeans are much more comfortable now with all the stretch so I probably should try high rise and see if I like it.



Katinahat said:


> Sticking to wearing my pinky colours rather than carrying them for work. Now this probably is purple?
> 
> View attachment 5314890
> 
> 
> @whateve your Bal is fabulous! Definitely not purple. What is the Coach? That colour is to die for!
> 
> @Jereni  your Chanel is heavenly.
> 
> @More bags great stats!



Yay for purple! I bet @JenJBS is loving this outfit too. Have you seen the thread on purple bags?




__





						Please share your purple purses!
					

Got my Fossil bag! It is super cute and the color is an awesome shade of purple. The drawstring is kind of hard to open/close, it's not smooth, but maybe that will get better over time once it's more broken it. Overall great bag for $80+.   Congratulations on adding this beauty to your...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> I do this too, it's a good introduction to semiotics/semiology.
> 
> My friend who is second gen from 'x' and speaks fluent x learned from her parents. She says that when she goes to country x they all _sound_ like they're speaking the same language but the meaning of so many words has shifted, she has to double check everything.



I was just talking to my German teacher about color in language (in the context that I come from a very grey place, and evergreen trees are not bright green even when the sun is out, and so I was shocked the first time I went to Italy and saw GREEN trees and BLUE water in real life and not just in a picture book).  And it brought up https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue–green_distinction_in_language which I first learned about from a very popular software tool.  That tool, written by a Japanese developer, shows red spheres for failed jobs and blue spheres for successful jobs, and the very first plugin every Western developer installs is "Green Balls" because success == green, and green != blue, darn it!


----------



## FizzyWater

FizzyWater said:


> I was just talking to my German teacher about color in language (in the context that I come from a very grey place, and evergreen trees are not bright green even when the sun is out, and so I was shocked the first time I went to Italy and saw GREEN trees and BLUE water in real life and not just in a picture book).  And it brought up https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue–green_distinction_in_language which I first learned about from a very popular software tool.  That tool, written by a Japanese developer, shows red spheres for failed jobs and blue spheres for successful jobs, and the very first plugin every Western developer installs is "Green Balls" because success == green, and green != blue, darn it!



Also, you can tell from my tortured syntax just how much fun I have translating my thoughts to German. /sarcasm


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> View attachment 5314721
> 
> The bag I carried for Chinese New Year's. I usually try to carry red or pink bags during February so I would do so even if it wasn't the challenge for the month.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll carry this one. I bought this last year and it has turned out to be one of my favorite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5314723



I think I need to wear a (paper)tiger scarf 

I'm not surprised that pink turned out to be so loved, the colour is gorgeous


----------



## FizzyWater

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm realizing how much shoes really complete an outfit for me and how far shoes go in making me feel put together or not. I still love the look of heels so jeans and a plain top are whatever, but if I put on heels with it, I feel so much better about myself. When I think back to pre-pandemic times, I realize this has always held true to me. I would often commute in Uggs in the winter or flip flops in the summer, and always kind of hated how I looked and felt during the commute (but commuting into NYC meant that comfort took priority). I changed into heels once I got into the office, and I always felt SO much better about myself. The challenge for my current life is that I do not wear shoes in the home. This is definitely reflective of my Asian, immigrant parents, upbringing - wearing shoes in the house was a huge no-no and still feels sacrilegious to me to this day. Besides that, it just feels silly, to me, to wear shoes in our tiny apartment when I'm not going anywhere, and to wear heels in the apartment would just be stupid when I'm carrying around the baby or on the floor with her all day. So, wearing shoes would go a long way in making me feel put together, but wearing shoes inside in my current (and hopefully future) WFH life doesn't make sense. I'm not really sure how to reconcile these two things (or if I even can), but it is an interesting observation that came to me.



Do you have a pair of shoes that you love but don't wear outside much?

My last pair of slippers was a normal pair of shoes (luckily with soft soles so they didn't irritate the downstairs neighbors).  I loved them because:

Turquoise!
Embroidered silk!
Souvenir from Athens!
And never wore them because:

Turquoise!  On someone who wears mostly black
Silk!  In a town where it rains alll the time
But they made great slippers.  Super comfortable, a pleasure to admire, and if I had to run outside for a minute I could wear them without worry and just wipe the soles down afterward.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> I was just talking to my German teacher about color in language (in the context that I come from a very grey place, and evergreen trees are not bright green even when the sun is out, and so I was shocked the first time I went to Italy and saw GREEN trees and BLUE water in real life and not just in a picture book).  And it brought up https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue–green_distinction_in_language which I first learned about from a very popular software tool.  That tool, written by a Japanese developer, shows red spheres for failed jobs and blue spheres for successful jobs, and the very first plugin every Western developer installs is "Green Balls" because success == green, and green != blue, darn it!



Green is a very popular colour for money in the US. That's probably because green is the colour of money. Green = money = success. 

My favourite green (as everyone knows) is H Bambou. I have at least 4 leather items in the colour. I chose business cards to match. I noticed it also happens to be the exact same of the carpet of my childhood bedroom, the first time I had a room to myself, and I was allowed to choose how to decorate my room. I remember choosing that shade of green because whatever season it was outside it reminded me of the garden in Spring. Green = nature at springtime = a creative place of my own


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> Green is a very popular colour for money in the US. That's probably because green is the colour of money. Green = money = success.
> 
> My favourite green (as everyone knows) is H Bambou. I have at least 4 leather items in the colour. I chose business cards to match. I noticed it also happens to be the exact same of the carpet of my childhood bedroom, the first time I had a room to myself, and I was allowed to choose how to decorate my room. I remember choosing that shade of green because whatever season it was outside it reminded me of the garden in Spring. Green = nature at springtime = a creative place of my own



Ah, I was thinking it embedded in my head that way because of stoplights.  Which apparently came from railroad signals, which came from ?

What a wonderful oasis that must have been for you!


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Do you have a pair of shoes that you love but don't wear outside much?
> 
> My last pair of slippers was a normal pair of shoes (luckily with soft soles so they didn't irritate the downstairs neighbors).  I loved them because:
> 
> Turquoise!
> Embroidered silk!
> Souvenir from Athens!
> And never wore them because:
> 
> Turquoise!  On someone who wears mostly black
> Silk!  In a town where it rains alll the time
> But they made great slippers.  Super comfortable, a pleasure to admire, and if I had to run outside for a minute I could wear them without worry and just wipe the soles down afterward.



They sound _beautiful_. Fit for a Greek princess. 

And good thinking, the original loafers were versions of indoor-only Norwegian shoes. Norwegians used to use boots outside, they shovelled snow up against the all wooden house for extra warmth (igloo technology). Inside they needed a non-lip proper shoe, a mule wouldn't be warm enough, a sheepskin lined leather or seal-fur boot too warm. 

In Winter. my 'slippers' are full ugg-like sheepskin boots. I also wear a wooly hat indoors. In Scotland this is not unusual either, even though the walls in the old houses are 2' thick. I would never go out in them. In summer it's clogs or loafers, no socks (Gucci summer loafers have cotton/linen lining so you don't need socks). 

Gucci sent me some proper light pink slippers last year as a Christmas present. Silk uppers and leather soles. I haven't worn them yet because I'm not sure when and where to wear them. Very nice of them though and they fit perfectly.


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> Ah, I was thinking it embedded in my head that way because of stoplights.  Which apparently came from railroad signals, which came from ?
> 
> What a wonderful oasis that must have been for you!



We always see red first (shortest waves) and therefore handy in nature and civilisation for STOP, danger, poison, warning and hot. 

Put it this way, the rest of the family were barred LOL  .


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Green is a very popular colour for money in the US. That's probably because green is the colour of money. Green = money = success.
> 
> My favourite green (as everyone knows) is H Bambou. I have at least 4 leather items in the colour. I chose business cards to match. I noticed it also happens to be the exact same of the carpet of my childhood bedroom, the first time I had a room to myself, and I was allowed to choose how to decorate my room. I remember choosing that shade of green because whatever season it was outside it reminded me of the garden in Spring. Green = nature at springtime = a creative place of my own



Rebecca Minkoff has some fabulous greens.


----------



## Jereni

FizzyWater said:


> Do you have a pair of shoes that you love but don't wear outside much?
> 
> My last pair of slippers was a normal pair of shoes (luckily with soft soles so they didn't irritate the downstairs neighbors).  I loved them because:
> 
> Turquoise!
> Embroidered silk!
> Souvenir from Athens!
> And never wore them because:
> 
> Turquoise!  On someone who wears mostly black
> Silk!  In a town where it rains alll the time
> But they made great slippers.  Super comfortable, a pleasure to admire, and if I had to run outside for a minute I could wear them without worry and just wipe the soles down afterward.



I have a pair of sparkly Jimmy Choos that are of course meant to be worn out, but they’re so gorgeous and I’m dreading scuffing them and losing the glitter. Inevitable of course…

So the turquoise is not a shade you could wear with black? I feel like everyone always says everything goes with black, tho I guess super summery shades do not always inspire folks to pair black with them. I am sorry you don’t get to wear them much tho! They sound amazing.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I knit and crochet. I'm not finding it that stress relieving, but it gives me something to do with my hands when I watch TV. I can never just sit there. I have made some sweaters but it isn't that fun when you have to count stitches, like doing necklines. I'm currently knitting a simple sweater that is just rectangles for the front, back and sleeves, so no counting. I'm also crocheting an afghan. That is the easiest. It is just the same stitch over and over so I don't have to give it much attention. I feel a little stressed by all the yarn I have that has yet to be made into something. Like everything else, I went overboard on buying yarn.


Yep, I agree it isn't fun when you have to count stitches because you have to pay close attention and it's not something that can be done as easily while watching TV.  I would love to get the pattern for the simple sweater that does not require counting.  I have some yarn that I could perhaps put to use to make the no-count sweater. 

If you have lots of yarn, have you considered making things that you could then list online?  I don't know how to crochet, but I've seen crocheted vests and even bags (although those seem to come and go with fashion trends).



Jereni said:


> I don’t have a classic red bag to share for the month’s challenge so I’ll join with my beloved burgundy coco handle.
> 
> View attachment 5314749
> 
> 
> This was my birthday gift to myself last year and it’s still absolute heart eyes for me whenever I get near it. I sort of wish my green one was this size also, the extra mini coco handle is admittedly hard to get in and out of.


Absolutely stunning.    Such a lovely, juicy color.

Is this the small?  I know Chanel has changed the size names a few times and I just can't seem to keep up with all the changes.  When I bought my coco handle, it was called small (I think), but it's actually a medium sized bag.



papertiger said:


> Green = nature at springtime = a creative place of my own


So perfectly described!  I love green because it reminds me of springtime.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## FizzyWater

Jereni said:


> I have a pair of sparkly Jimmy Choos that are of course meant to be worn out, but they’re so gorgeous and I’m dreading scuffing them and losing the glitter. Inevitable of course…
> 
> So the turquoise is not a shade you could wear with black? I feel like everyone always says everything goes with black, tho I guess super summery shades do not always inspire folks to pair black with them. I am sorry you don’t get to wear them much tho! They sound amazing.



I'm wearing a turquoise knit shirt with black today!  But somehow they never felt like an unexpected, fun pop of color, just an unexpected, weird pop of color.   Also they looked very summery but were quite hot to wear, and I hated the thought of sweating into them.

No fear, though, I wore them as slippers until they literally fell apart and couldn't be repaired.  Eventually I'll have to go back for another pair!

The Jimmy Choos sound glamorous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes and @coffee2go,
> Your burgundy colors have inspired me to take my Bordeaux box Kelly 32, brushed PHW out. Back from a spa vacation by @docride with blue abysse ? Box sellier K28; retourne BBK 28
> 
> And H metallic silver chèvre clutch and box Kelly longue wallet as a clutch
> 
> cross post from H in action
> 
> Edit: in the group spa pic, K32 looks warmer, like rouge H, but IRL purple cool undertones closer to the action pics
> 
> View attachment 5313309
> View attachment 5313310
> View attachment 5313314
> View attachment 5313312
> View attachment 5313313


well those are fantabulous!! Gorgeous Bordeaux Kelly!  


Katinahat said:


> Great stats. Congratulations on your new scarves! And your bag is gorgeous! What a colour!
> 
> Thanks for adding in books. I forgot we did book suggestions here! I love a good book but I haven’t read a book since my trauma trigger over a year ago. I lost all ability to focus on anything for a seriously long time and I still can’t get into a book. Hopefully, my holiday works out and some of February is spent lying by a pool rekindling my reading hobby (see what I did there ). However, I can recommend some great audiobooks. Audible was eventually one of my saviours (although even focusing on that was impossible at the worst stages) and I now love walking home from work listening to a good book!


Thank you sweetie!
Do tell us some titles! 
I have been using Audible as well - I finally listened to some classics that I knew I would never make it through otherwise! I listen mostly in the car because I have a long commute, listening to something interesting makes it a little easier. 


JenJBS said:


> What a showstopper!     That color!


Thanks! When I saw it in Nordstrom - I stopped in my tracks! 


papertiger said:


> Outstanding, and the colour is TDF!!!!!


Thank you PT! 


Cordeliere said:


> What a beautiful bag!!!  And unique.
> 
> I have been working my way backwards through the thread in which people post pictures of their most recent purchase.   You know.....looking to be inspired by some style that I don't know exists.  (aka looking for trouble).   I personally find your bag to be more interesting than any other one I have seen in 250 pages.   Great find.  Congrats.


Thanks Cordie - it is really a lovely bag and very well made. The leather is gorgeous! 


Jereni said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love this bag and am excited to see TB. Sometimes I feel like I’m the only TB fan on this thread haha.


Thank you! It is a lovely bag and as I said above - the leather is a delight! 
(plus that weaving! )


Cordeliere said:


> I think I am future fan.   Went straight to TB and to all the resellers looking for this bag.   Didn't see it in a woven pattern.   Didn't see this color.   I think this bag will be a regular search for me going forward.  And of course, while doing that search,  I will see other TB bags that just might seduce me.


I wil keep an eye out for you!
I was in FL last week and my friend and I went to the mall. I tried to show her the bag in the TB shop, but they didn't have it at all. They had a beige one that was similar but not woven. 


whateve said:


> View attachment 5314721
> 
> The bag I carried for Chinese New Year's. I usually try to carry red or pink bags during February so I would do so even if it wasn't the challenge for the month.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll carry this one. I bought this last year and it has turned out to be one of my favorite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5314723


oh my - that red is gorgeous! 
I am still on a lackadaisical search for a small bright pink leather bag - this is super cute! 


Jereni said:


> I don’t have a classic red bag to share for the month’s challenge so I’ll join with my beloved burgundy coco handle.
> 
> View attachment 5314749
> 
> 
> This was my birthday gift to myself last year and it’s still absolute heart eyes for me whenever I get near it. I sort of wish my green one was this size also, the extra mini coco handle is admittedly hard to get in and out of.


   
Also -  


More bags said:


> *January Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> *Use my bags* - carried 16/17, Vintage Snakeskin Clutch stayed home this month
> *Wear my scarves and shawls* - wore 22/22 scarves and shawls, one was ’meh,’ it’s served me well and will be exited this year
> *SLG Rotation *- carried 9, usually carry 2 at a time (card case and pouch/cosmetic bag)
> *Read* 1 book - Project Hail Mary by Andy Weir (book club choice)
> *Exited* 20 items: household items, clothes, etc.
> *Jan 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> View attachment 5314776


Excellent stats!! 
And - *to everyone who has posted their stats *- well done!!  


FizzyWater said:


> Do you have a pair of shoes that you love but don't wear outside much?
> 
> My last pair of slippers was a normal pair of shoes (luckily with soft soles so they didn't irritate the downstairs neighbors).  I loved them because:
> 
> Turquoise!
> Embroidered silk!
> Souvenir from Athens!
> And never wore them because:
> 
> Turquoise!  On someone who wears mostly black
> Silk!  In a town where it rains alll the time
> But they made great slippers.  Super comfortable, a pleasure to admire, and if I had to run outside for a minute I could wear them without worry and just wipe the soles down afterward.


I don't, but I am in love with these turquoise beauties!


----------



## FizzyWater

Cookiefiend said:


> I don't, but I am in love with these turquoise beauties!



I even took a picture of them as a "passing of the torch" to the new slippers (designed as slippers, black beaded velvet) and now the picture has disappeared from all the usual hiding places.  Bother.


----------



## FizzyWater

papertiger said:


> They sound _beautiful_. Fit for a Greek princess.
> 
> And good thinking, the original loafers were versions of indoor-only Norwegian shoes. Norwegians used to use boots outside, they shovelled snow up against the all wooden house for extra warmth (igloo technology). Inside they needed a non-lip proper shoe, a mule wouldn't be warm enough, a sheepskin lined leather or seal-fur boot too warm.
> 
> In Winter. my 'slippers' are full ugg-like sheepskin boots. I also wear a wooly hat indoors. In Scotland this is not unusual either, even though the walls in the old houses are 2' thick. I would never go out in them. In summer it's clogs or loafers, no socks (Gucci summer loafers have cotton/linen lining so you don't need socks).
> 
> Gucci sent me some proper light pink slippers last year as a Christmas present. Silk uppers and leather soles. I haven't worn them yet because I'm not sure when and where to wear them. Very nice of them though and they fit perfectly.



I want a life where Gucci sends me slippers!


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Rebecca Minkoff has some fabulous greens.



Don't tempt me to even look! 

I'm trying to be good for my next Gucci


----------



## papertiger

FizzyWater said:


> I want a life where Gucci sends me slippers!



I think they must have got me mixed-up with another customer TBH


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Absolutely stunning.    Such a lovely, juicy color.
> 
> Is this the small?  I know Chanel has changed the size names a few times and I just can't seem to keep up with all the changes.  When I bought my coco handle, it was called small (I think), but it's actually a medium sized bag.



Thanks! Haha yes I think it is considered the ‘small’, at any rate it’s one size up from the smallest one they have. I like the next size up also, the one it sounds like you have, and I may get one of those eventually depending what colors come out. I am just a big fan of the coco handle shape overall.


----------



## Jereni

Outfit and bag of the day… I know the bag overall doesn’t fit with the pink/red theme but hey the strap is pink lol!

Today is the first day I’m breaking out my new black suede boots which I’m very excited about - been looking for the perfect pair for like two years and almost missed out in these but then found them unused on Poshmark so yay! I’ve been having a boot-acquisition problem over the past month, I think this is my fourth new pair. At this point I need a thread about shopping one’s own boot collection lol.







As configured in Stylebook:


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> My poupre Bal isn't purple at all. It is hard for me to describe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314712


You still have it!! Awesome!


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love this bag and am excited to see TB. Sometimes I feel like I’m the only TB fan on this thread haha.


I have a couple TB bags. What I’m loving that I bought from TB are these boots.


When the weather is nicer, I will have to find somewhere to wear them.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> I don’t have a classic red bag to share for the month’s challenge so I’ll join with my beloved burgundy coco handle.
> 
> View attachment 5314749
> 
> 
> This was my birthday gift to myself last year and it’s still absolute heart eyes for me whenever I get near it. I sort of wish my green one was this size also, the extra mini coco handle is admittedly hard to get in and out of.


Gorgeous!
Anything in the red or pink family counts. I think I only have one bag that is true red. Everything else is bordeaux, oxblood, etc.


----------



## baghabitz34

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! Yes, wet hair sleeping and easy clothing are SO much easier. It is so hard to make the effort sometimes, and it feels like why bother if I'm not even going anywhere? Baby girl and the dog certainly don't care, and my husband appreciates me looking nice but also certainly doesn't expect me to be all dolled up to go nowhere and do nothing. Still, I do feel better when I make a bit of effort, so I'm going to at least try to keep up the drying the hair before going to sleep and a little bit of makeup on most days. Really, consistently getting myself out of leggings/other easy and comfy clothes is going to take longer, I think. Both because of new baby exhaustion and caving to what's easy but also because I'm still trying to figure out what my wardrobe and style really looks like for WFH and mom life. I appreciate the reminder that it's ok to take time on the clothing and wardrobe and that small, not too overwhelming changes are ok!
> 
> 
> I have cold feet, but I just deal with it. I almost prefer it, I think. I definitely prefer barefoot. I HATE socks. I mean, I really hate socks. I always say socks feel like they're suffocating my feet, and my husband thinks I sound ridiculous, but truly, I feel like socks suffocate my feet.  I do slippers sometimes but more often than not, I forget to put them on.
> 
> I never did sneakers for commuting, but I got to the point that heels made no sense. Both for comfort and practicality, but also because it was ruining my heels. Going to the office means a 10-min. walk to train 1, change to train 2 where I had to walk through cobblestone, a ton of stairs in the train stations, and another 10-min. walk to the office. The cobblestones tore up my heels and navigating all those stairs, especially if I had to run to catch a train, was not efficient in heels. So, flip flops in the summer it was. And Uggs in the winter because it meant I could not wear socks (or tights, which is another thing I struggle with because most are SO itchy!) but still keep my feet warm. I really really hate socks, lol.
> 
> 
> Lol, I love the idea of a TPF "shoes on all day" day! I really do love my heels. I never even really realized it until recently, but yes, heels definitely make me feel better. Wearing them in the house just doesn't make sense for me though. I mean, there's all the no shoes in the house stuff that is just SO ingrained in me, but from a practical standpoint, I'm carrying my baby around all the time or on the floor with her, and it just seems silly to be wearing heels through all that. Plus, we live in an apartment building where you can hear EVERYTHING from the units next you and above and below you, so the people below us would definitely hear heels clacking around. Alas, I don't think shoes in the house are in the cards for me, but at least I'm aware of how they make me feel, and I can take extra effort with shoes when I leave the house.
> 
> 
> Your dog sounds adorable!  Our dog just greets us with whatever is close by - usually a treat of his or one of my husband's dirty socks that he's managed to find, lol.
> 
> 
> Oh boy, now I'm tempted to look up MJ quilted bags on the pre-loved market!
> 
> 
> With a 5km walking commute, I don't blame you for changing to commute! That is definitely not heels-friendly!
> 
> I am such a shoes person, though I place greater importance on comfortable heels as I've gotten older. This often, but not always, means spending more than I'd sometimes like for shoes. But it's totally worth it for me. I love shoes, heels in particular, but if they are uncomfortable, forget it. I have 4 pairs of Valentino rockstud heels because I find them to be insanely comfortable. I just wish I had more opportunities to wear them!


I’m starting to think you don’t like socks 

I started getting really into shoes in the past few years. Great bags need a great shoe to go with it, right? I however am a sneaker, boots, booties girl. Absolutely no heels unless it’s a chunky block heel on a boot.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> Outfit and bag of the day… I know the bag overall doesn’t fit with the pink/red theme but hey the strap is pink lol!
> 
> Today is the first day I’m breaking out my new black suede boots which I’m very excited about - been looking for the perfect pair for like two years and almost missed out in these but then found them unused on Poshmark so yay! I’ve been having a boot-acquisition problem over the past month, I think this is my fourth new pair. At this point I need a thread about shopping one’s own boot collection lol.
> 
> View attachment 5315045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315046
> 
> 
> As configured in Stylebook:
> 
> View attachment 5315047


Love the boots.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> I wil keep an eye out for you!
> I was in FL last week and my friend and I went to the mall. I tried to show her the bag in the TB shop, but they didn't have it at all. They had a beige one that was similar but not woven.



What are the dimensions of your bag?   Went to Nordies and found this.  Is this the same color as yours?


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-mcgraw-oversize-woven-leather-satchel/6452327?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=930
		

This bag is a bit too big for me.  Now I am hoping your bag is too big for me so I won't go on a quest for it.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Outfit and bag of the day… I know the bag overall doesn’t fit with the pink/red theme but hey the strap is pink lol!
> 
> Today is the first day I’m breaking out my new black suede boots which I’m very excited about - been looking for the perfect pair for like two years and almost missed out in these but then found them unused on Poshmark so yay! I’ve been having a boot-acquisition problem over the past month, I think this is my fourth new pair. At this point I need a thread about shopping one’s own boot collection lol.
> 
> View attachment 5315045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315046
> 
> 
> As configured in Stylebook:
> 
> View attachment 5315047



I think I may have to leave this thread, too many film stars. 

I feel totally underdressed


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I'd personally call this dress violet, but the effect I'm sure we can all agree, you look stunning!


Thank you! 


Jereni said:


> Yeah I think you are right about the imprinting thing haha. I also still prefer lower rise jeans and don’t buy anything else. But like @whateve said, jeans are much more comfortable now with all the stretch so I probably should try high rise and see if I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for purple! I bet @JenJBS is loving this outfit too. Have you seen the thread on purple bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your purple purses!
> 
> 
> Got my Fossil bag! It is super cute and the color is an awesome shade of purple. The drawstring is kind of hard to open/close, it's not smooth, but maybe that will get better over time once it's more broken it. Overall great bag for $80+.   Congratulations on adding this beauty to your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I haven’t seen the purple bag thread. I’ve only got one purple bag but I do like the colour lots. However, it keeps making me think of the “Warning” poem by Jenny Joseph. 
“When I am an old woman I shall wear purple,”


FizzyWater said:


> Do you have a pair of shoes that you love but don't wear outside much?
> 
> My last pair of slippers was a normal pair of shoes (luckily with soft soles so they didn't irritate the downstairs neighbors).  I loved them because:
> 
> Turquoise!
> Embroidered silk!
> Souvenir from Athens!
> And never wore them because:
> 
> Turquoise!  On someone who wears mostly black
> Silk!  In a town where it rains alll the time
> But they made great slippers.  Super comfortable, a pleasure to admire, and if I had to run outside for a minute I could wear them without worry and just wipe the soles down afterward.


What a great idea! 


papertiger said:


> Green is a very popular colour for money in the US. That's probably because green is the colour of money. Green = money = success.
> 
> My favourite green (as everyone knows) is H Bambou. I have at least 4 leather items in the colour. I chose business cards to match. I noticed it also happens to be the exact same of the carpet of my childhood bedroom, the first time I had a room to myself, and I was allowed to choose how to decorate my room. I remember choosing that shade of green because whatever season it was outside it reminded me of the garden in Spring. Green = nature at springtime = a creative place of my own


Green is a colour I’m less drawn too but I get the close association with outdoors and well being. I occasionally wear a colour my girls call swamp green!  I’d call it army green. 


Cookiefiend said:


> well those are fantabulous!! Gorgeous Bordeaux Kelly!
> 
> Thank you sweetie!
> Do tell us some titles!
> I have been using Audible as well - I finally listened to some classics that I knew I would never make it through otherwise! I listen mostly in the car because I have a long commute, listening to something interesting makes it a little easier.


Glad you like audible too. I’m listening to the historical detective series about lawyer Shardlake which I’ve read previously. I also listened to the Oprah Winfrey book on trauma which was very good.


----------



## Katinahat

I’m loving all the shoe chat and high heels. Especially your new black suede heeled boots @Jereni ! You look stunning in that outfit and I keep looking at LV crossbody bags now because of you gorgeous bag. Definitely pink with that strap! And I’m jealous you have Jimmy Choos but I would probably fall over with high heels. I can cope with about 5cm and that’s it and even then not everyday! 

@papertiger, you got a Christmas present from Gucci. Rewind and tell us how you make that happen!?! The slippers sound beautiful! 

I definitely find shoes harder to work out my style for. They need to be practical and comfortable for a job that has me on my feet lots. I’ve even been known to have to run in my heels at work! I love boots but block heels or wedges are more my thing. I’m mostly in causal boots or trainers at weekends. 

Here are my only shoes that are the right colour for this month’s challenge. 




I do have some pink Russell and Bromley flats which are beautiful but don’t fit well which makes me sad!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Outfit and bag of the day… I know the bag overall doesn’t fit with the pink/red theme but hey the strap is pink lol!
> 
> Today is the first day I’m breaking out my new black suede boots which I’m very excited about - been looking for the perfect pair for like two years and almost missed out in these but then found them unused on Poshmark so yay! I’ve been having a boot-acquisition problem over the past month, I think this is my fourth new pair. At this point I need a thread about shopping one’s own boot collection lol.
> 
> View attachment 5315045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315046
> 
> 
> As configured in Stylebook:
> 
> View attachment 5315047


wow wow wow! Fabulous look! 


baghabitz34 said:


> I have a couple TB bags. What I’m loving that I bought from TB are these boots.
> View attachment 5315131
> 
> When the weather is nicer, I will have to find somewhere to wear them.


Those are super cute! 


Cordeliere said:


> What are the dimensions of your bag?   Went to Nordies and found this.  Is this the same color as yours?
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-mcgraw-oversize-woven-leather-satchel/6452327?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=930
> 
> 
> This bag is a bit too big for me.  Now I am hoping your bag is too big for me so I won't go on a quest for it.


That’s the same color, but not the same bag.
Mine is the McGraw Leather Shoulder bag. These specs were from Nordstrom’s site. 
10 W x 10 1/2 H x 4 3/4 D
10” strap drop
1.9 lb

Its definitely not too big! I can’t remember if I did a bag spill last year. If I did, I’ll post the link, if not, I’ll do one real quick for you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

@Cordeliere - I did do a bag spill last year!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...n-any-one-else.1038094/page-620#post-34825431
Post #9292


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I started wearing patterned tops when my kids were little. There were too many plain white tees that got stained the first time I wore them. I've got more solids in my closet now. There was a period when I realized I was buying too many stripes and had to stop myself from adding anymore.


I think most people who are just starting to add patterns to their wardrobe begin with stripes or polka dots.  I also wear other patterns, particularly small floral print tops or dresses but I don't usually do large prints.  I will try to post pics later as most of these clothes are in my summer wardrobe.

I found a picture from summer of my business affinity with a patterned summer dress that I will post in a bit.  Actually it also works as my pink bag for this month's challenge.  I still haven't posted my stats for last month mostly because they were so abysmal.  Still need to increase wears for my bags.  However, my business affinity is one that I have used quite a bit mostly because it's so easy to carry.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Green is a very popular colour for money in the US. That's probably because green is the colour of money. Green = money = success.
> 
> My favourite green (as everyone knows) is H Bambou. I have at least 4 leather items in the colour. I chose business cards to match. I noticed it also happens to be the exact same of the carpet of my childhood bedroom, the first time I had a room to myself, and I was allowed to choose how to decorate my room. I remember choosing that shade of green because whatever season it was outside it reminded me of the garden in Spring. Green = nature at springtime = a creative place of my own


My dads entire apartment has green carpet like grass and it is filled with floor to ceiling plants .


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Pink bag for February challenge.  


Wearing it with a patterned dress last summer.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Outfit and bag of the day… I know the bag overall doesn’t fit with the pink/red theme but hey the strap is pink lol!
> 
> Today is the first day I’m breaking out my new black suede boots which I’m very excited about - been looking for the perfect pair for like two years and almost missed out in these but then found them unused on Poshmark so yay! I’ve been having a boot-acquisition problem over the past month, I think this is my fourth new pair. At this point I need a thread about shopping one’s own boot collection lol.
> 
> View attachment 5315045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315046
> 
> 
> As configured in Stylebook:
> 
> View attachment 5315047


Love the whole outfit!


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> What are the dimensions of your bag?   Went to Nordies and found this.  Is this the same color as yours?
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-mcgraw-oversize-woven-leather-satchel/6452327?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=930
> 
> 
> This bag is a bit too big for me.  Now I am hoping your bag is too big for me so I won't go on a quest for it.


That is a different bag. Whoops I see she already responded.


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Pink bag for February challenge.
> View attachment 5315371
> 
> Wearing it with a patterned dress last summer.


Oh this is so beautiful! The colour is pink perfection, the quilting, the design, your dress. 

I’d love a Chanel. I’m not in a position to buy one. They are just beautiful. Maybe one day. Until then I’ll occasionally stalk the Chanel forum to work out which I like and just enjoy the very beautiful examples you all share.


----------



## afroken

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love this bag and am excited to see TB. Sometimes I feel like I’m the only TB fan on this thread haha.


I have a few pairs of Tory Burch flats and love them all. I also have one Tory Burch bag from a close friend, but it’s not really my style. Couldn’t really bear to let go of it because of the sentimental value and she has moved away. It has become my travelling bag since it has a zipper.


dramaprincess713 said:


> I never did sneakers for commuting, but I got to the point that heels made no sense. Both for comfort and practicality, but also because it was ruining my heels. Going to the office means a 10-min. walk to train 1, change to train 2 where I had to walk through cobblestone, a ton of stairs in the train stations, and another 10-min. walk to the office. The cobblestones tore up my heels and navigating all those stairs, especially if I had to run to catch a train, was not efficient in heels. So, flip flops in the summer it was. And Uggs in the winter because it meant I could not wear socks (or tights, which is another thing I struggle with because most are SO itchy!) but still keep my feet warm. I really really hate socks, lol.
> 
> Lol, I love the idea of a TPF "shoes on all day" day! I really do love my heels. I never even really realized it until recently, but yes, heels definitely make me feel better. Wearing them in the house just doesn't make sense for me though. I mean, there's all the no shoes in the house stuff that is just SO ingrained in me, but from a practical standpoint, I'm carrying my baby around all the time or on the floor with her, and it just seems silly to be wearing heels through all that. Plus, we live in an apartment building where you can hear EVERYTHING from the units next you and above and below you, so the people below us would definitely hear heels clacking around. Alas, I don't think shoes in the house are in the cards for me, but at least I'm aware of how they make me feel, and I can take extra effort with shoes when I leave the house.
> 
> I am such a shoes person, though I place greater importance on comfortable heels as I've gotten older. This often, but not always, means spending more than I'd sometimes like for shoes. But it's totally worth it for me. I love shoes, heels in particular, but if they are uncomfortable, forget it. I have 4 pairs of Valentino rockstud heels because I find them to be insanely comfortable. I just wish I had more opportunities to wear them!


I love heels but found anything over 1.5" to be insanely painful for prolonged periods  I did buy 2 pairs of Ferragamo heels (2") since I heard so many good things about them and they were on sale. I have yet to wear them due to pandemic/WFH life but once the weather gets better, I look forward to taking them out finally! Good to know about Valentino rockstud heels. They look so stunning but due to my discomfort with heels I never considered them. I will look into them this weekend when I go out.

Back when we worked in office, I also commuted. I would keep a pair of wedges and block heels at the office and would wear flats or leather ankle boots when commuting. I tried wearing sneakers but they didn't go with my outfit. I love dressing up and I think I'm the type of person that would want my outfit to look put together (pre-pandemic days anyway, now I'm just a sloth in sweats all day everyday ) even when I'm commuting, so I felt sneakers looked out-of-place with my work clothes.

@Katinahat those Uggs are adorable!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> wow wow wow! Fabulous look!
> 
> Those are super cute!
> 
> That’s the same color, but not the same bag.
> Mine is the McGraw Leather Shoulder bag. These specs were from Nordstrom’s site.
> 10 W x 10 1/2 H x 4 3/4 D
> 10” strap drop
> 1.9 lb
> 
> Its definitely not too big! I can’t remember if I did a bag spill last year. If I did, I’ll post the link, if not, I’ll do one real quick for you!



10 w is a great size.   Thanks.


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> The photo of them on the bed the colors are off on them. So I posted individual shots. The bright red PLG stays as does the Mulberry. They are all a similar size with the exception of the sm nylon Mz , so that stays too. The size works the best for me. What would you keep or let go of ? Would you keep them all?



They are all lovely and speak to your style. I find the PLG oxblood/burgundy bags to be very close in color and so from my vantage point, it looks like they are interchangeable. Do you have a favorite of the two? I like your Go Forth bag -- the strap contrast looks really nice with it (and I love that they are handmade in Georgia).



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Sorry to hear about the gym accident, and so glad to hear that you are free of pain now.   Spending money on our health and well-being is definitely money well-spent!



Thanks! I won't go into detail about how and what happened, but let's just say that it was ugly. I went into shock, one of the other fitness class members almost fainted while trying to help me, and I was like: Can't we just patch it up with a bandaid? It has been almost 3 years now since that accident and I'm doing so much better due to a personal trainer. I should add that I quit the gym where it happened (owner did nothing, and he was teaching the class in which I was injured!), so I go to a small word-of-mouth business here in town. Had I not started rehabbing and training, I think I would have begged for shoulder surgery.



papertiger said:


> In the 90s I was slip dress girl, and in the 00s I used to wear denim minis all the time, what DH called my 'sl*t skirts'. I bought a Superdry one more recently and he made no comment LOL.



YES! All the slip dresses. I lived in them, too. Also, bias-cut clothing!



afroken said:


> So glad you have recovered from the gym accident and healed from the injuries. As @Purses & Perfumes perfectly put, spending money on well-being is money well spent!
> 
> Thank you! I’m still a bit heartbroken about missing the Vibrato City yesterday   I had myself on FP’s alert list for this bag and don’t know why they didn’t notify me.



Thank you -- I responded a bit more about the accident above. Money worth spending, even though the monthly bill leaves me a bit breathless.

I hope you find a vibrato soon! They are definitely out there and pop up every now and then. The one color I have NEVER seen pop up on the resale market is the 2016 Vibrato city in Carnard -- the most gorgeous blue-green. I almost bought that color instead of black as my first designer bag because I was so taken by it. But it seems that no one wants to part with that color out there in resale land.



Katinahat said:


> OMG, low rise jeans. And with crop tops! I loved them. They were hardly high enough to be decent. Looked great before I had children when I had a flat stomach. My DDs can’t believe I ever dressed like that. Fortunately both they and I like high waisted now!


The crop tops were fun, weren't they? I definitely can't wear them now. However, I usually went for the long t-shirts back then that they made then to accompany all those low-rise jeans; they were slim, fitted, hit the lower hip, and often had fun graphics or patterns. I loved them because I have a long torso and they fit me so well. I still love low-rise jeans -- not the obscenely low ones but the normal ones. I find them so much less constricting, as @dramaprincess713 stated. I think I don't like anything constricting my stomach.



Cookiefiend said:


> First “red” bag - I know, I know - it’s burgundy, and I love Burgundies!
> Tory Burch McGraw
> View attachment 5314430


Heavens, that is Lovely!



afroken said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I’m from China and celebrate the Lunar New Year  although we left many years ago, my family and I still try to keep the holiday traditions. I took up cooking during the pandemic, and on Sunday I spent the entire day in the kitchen cooking up a storm for our Lunar New Year dinner. I wish I had taken a photo of the food I made to show here (I made dumplings of various flavours, Chinese-style pancakes, hot pot and fried rice). Each Lunar New Year always brings new hope and a fresh start, I hope next year I’ll be able to celebrate with all my loved ones in person
> 
> And of course wore a red bag these days
> 
> View attachment 5314520


Happy Lunar New Year! Your meal sounds amazing!



whateve said:


> View attachment 5314721
> 
> The bag I carried for Chinese New Year's. I usually try to carry red or pink bags during February so I would do so even if it wasn't the challenge for the month.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll carry this one. I bought this last year and it has turned out to be one of my favorite bags.
> 
> View attachment 5314723


That pink is captivating. Actually, I like looking at your two pics together. One of the reasons I love V-day is the colorway -- Pink, red, and white. I love seeing those colors together.



Jereni said:


> I don’t have a classic red bag to share for the month’s challenge so I’ll join with my beloved burgundy coco handle.
> 
> View attachment 5314749
> 
> 
> This was my birthday gift to myself last year and it’s still absolute heart eyes for me whenever I get near it. I sort of wish my green one was this size also, the extra mini coco handle is admittedly hard to get in and out of.


This is just so stunning. I can see why you have heart eyes for it. It is such a gorgeous shade of red and the caviar texture brings out a lot of depth.



dramaprincess713 said:


> The late 90's and early 00's were middle/high school into college for me, and I LOVED low rise jeans and crop tops. I feel like some things from those formative teen and young adult years must imprint on us because I still prefer a lower rise jean/pant. Not to the extent of that time period, but I think high-rise jeans aren't the most flattering on me (even though it seems that they're supposed to be flattering on everyone? I feel like I'm always reading about how high-rise jeans are super flattering for all different sorts of body types.). I also find high-rise jeans are often uncomfortable to me - almost constricting in a way. Alas, I also still like crop tops. I hadn't worn them in ages, but now that they're "in" again, I'm on board.
> 
> I also remember Juicy tracksuits because I desperately wanted one but couldn't afford to spend $100+ on a velour or terrycloth tracksuit. I remember the summer of 2004 or 2005 - I was interning in NYC and I lusted after Juicy Couture. I *almost* bought a Juicy velour bowler bag that had a "J" charm and thought I could justify it because my name starts with a "J" and also *almost* bought a velour Juicy hoodie that was on sale in Bloomingdales and had a "J" in crystals on the back, again feeling like I could justify it because my name starts with "J". In the end, I bought neither (thank goodness! ) but the lust was real.


Constricting! Yes! As someone else on this thread pointed out (forgetting who, sorry), jeans are so different today than they were in the 80's and 90's. That stiff denim would give me a stomach ache every time. I don't find them flattering either.



Jereni said:


> Outfit and bag of the day… I know the bag overall doesn’t fit with the pink/red theme but hey the strap is pink lol!
> 
> Today is the first day I’m breaking out my new black suede boots which I’m very excited about - been looking for the perfect pair for like two years and almost missed out in these but then found them unused on Poshmark so yay! I’ve been having a boot-acquisition problem over the past month, I think this is my fourth new pair. At this point I need a thread about shopping one’s own boot collection lol.
> 
> View attachment 5315045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315046
> 
> 
> As configured in Stylebook:
> 
> View attachment 5315047


Loving this look all around. I'm a sucker for long cardi's and that one is amazing. I love your new boots with it, too. And the bag, of course.

I love stylebook because when I put outfits together on it I feel like it looks like one of those clothing collages they do in a fashion magazine, so it makes me feel elevated in style LOL




Purses & Perfumes said:


> Pink bag for February challenge.
> View attachment 5315371
> 
> Wearing it with a patterned dress last summer.


That is the prettiest pink!


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> They are all lovely and speak to your style. I find the PLG oxblood/burgundy bags to be very close in color and so from my vantage point, it looks like they are interchangeable. Do you have a favorite of the two? I like your Go Forth bag -- the strap contrast looks really nice with it (and I love that they are handmade in Georgia).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I won't go into detail about how and what happened, but let's just say that it was ugly. I went into shock, one of the other fitness class members almost fainted while trying to help me, and I was like: Can't we just patch it up with a bandaid? It has been almost 3 years now since that accident and I'm doing so much better due to a personal trainer. I should add that I quit the gym where it happened (owner did nothing, and he was teaching the class in which I was injured!), so I go to a small word-of-mouth business here in town. Had I not started rehabbing and training, I think I would have begged for shoulder surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> YES! All the slip dresses. I lived in them, too. Also, bias-cut clothing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you -- I responded a bit more about the accident above. Money worth spending, even though the monthly bill leaves me a bit breathless.
> 
> I hope you find a vibrato soon! They are definitely out there and pop up every now and then. The one color I have NEVER seen pop up on the resale market is the 2016 Vibrato city in Carnard -- the most gorgeous blue-green. I almost bought that color instead of black as my first designer bag because I was so taken by it. But it seems that no one wants to part with that color out there in resale land.
> 
> 
> The crop tops were fun, weren't they? I definitely can't wear them now. However, I usually went for the long t-shirts back then that they made then to accompany all those low-rise jeans; they were slim, fitted, hit the lower hip, and often had fun graphics or patterns. I loved them because I have a long torso and they fit me so well. I still love low-rise jeans -- not the obscenely low ones but the normal ones. I find them so much less constricting, as @dramaprincess713 stated. I think I don't like anything constricting my stomach.
> 
> 
> Heavens, that is Lovely!
> 
> 
> Happy Lunar New Year! Your meal sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> That pink is captivating. Actually, I like looking at your two pics together. One of the reasons I love V-day is the colorway -- Pink, red, and white. I love seeing those colors together.
> 
> 
> This is just so stunning. I can see why you have heart eyes for it. It is such a gorgeous shade of red and the caviar texture brings out a lot of depth.
> 
> 
> Constricting! Yes! As someone else on this thread pointed out (forgetting who, sorry), jeans are so different today than they were in the 80's and 90's. That stiff denim would give me a stomach ache every time. I don't find them flattering either.
> 
> 
> Loving this look all around. I'm a sucker for long cardi's and that one is amazing. I love your new boots with it, too. And the bag, of course.
> 
> I love stylebook because when I put outfits together on it I feel like it looks like one of those clothing collages they do in a fashion magazine, so it makes me feel elevated in style LOL
> 
> 
> 
> That is the prettiest pink!


I think you are right about the PLG . The Oxblood one coordinates with my blundstone boots , but the Merlot is lovely to touch. For now I listed the Merlot. I love the color of Go Forth Goods one and it’s inside pocket as well as the contrasting handles. If the Merlot doesn’t go I will consider a different one.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

January 2022 stats:
no bags or slgs in or out! 
I feel at purse peace at the moment- plus I haven´t even worn my December purchases yet. (But no regrets at all!)


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I’m loving all the shoe chat and high heels. Especially your new black suede heeled boots @Jereni ! You look stunning in that outfit and I keep looking at LV crossbody bags now because of you gorgeous bag. Definitely pink with that strap! And I’m jealous you have Jimmy Choos but I would probably fall over with high heels. I can cope with about 5cm and that’s it and even then not everyday!



Aw thanks! And OMG I love your pink UGGs! I just got a different style in black and they are life changing lol. 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Pink bag for February challenge.
> View attachment 5315371
> 
> Wearing it with a patterned dress last summer.



Gorgeous! Do you mean you last wore this last summer? Or you bought the dress last summer? At any rate both are lovely. 



Kimbashop said:


> I love stylebook because when I put outfits together on it I feel like it looks like one of those clothing collages they do in a fashion magazine, so it makes me feel elevated in style LOL
> 
> 
> 
> That is the prettiest pink!



Haha same here! Wearing an outfit I designed in Stylebook is fun because I have already thought about all the pieces.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Sticking to wearing my pinky colours rather than carrying them for work. Now this probably is purple?
> 
> View attachment 5314890
> 
> 
> @whateve your Bal is fabulous! Definitely not purple. What is the Coach? That colour is to die for!
> 
> @Jereni  your Chanel is heavenly.
> 
> @More bags great stats!


Thank you! The Coach is a Cashin Carry tote 22 in cerise. It sold out while I was deciding whether or not to get it; then they restocked and I jumped on it.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I think I need to wear a (paper)tiger scarf
> 
> I'm not surprised that pink turned out to be so loved, the colour is gorgeous


Thank you! I hesitated when I bought it because I already had another bag in a very similar color, although I like this color much better and the style is more useful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Oh this is so beautiful! The colour is pink perfection, the quilting, the design, your dress.
> 
> I’d love a Chanel. I’m not in a position to buy one. They are just beautiful. Maybe one day. Until then I’ll occasionally stalk the Chanel forum to work out which I like and just enjoy the very beautiful examples you all share.


Thank you!   Most of my bags are neutral shades or pastels.  This is my one pop of color bag.  I like their lambskin more than caviar leather, but caviar is very practical and easy to use. 


Kimbashop said:


> Thanks! I won't go into detail about how and what happened, but let's just say that it was ugly. I went into shock, one of the other fitness class members almost fainted while trying to help me, and I was like: Can't we just patch it up with a bandaid? It has been almost 3 years now since that accident and I'm doing so much better due to a personal trainer. I should add that I quit the gym where it happened (owner did nothing, and he was teaching the class in which I was injured!), so I go to a small word-of-mouth business here in town. Had I not started rehabbing and training, I think I would have begged for shoulder surgery.
> 
> That is the prettiest pink!


It does sound like a very painful accident, and I admire your strength and resilience in dealing with it.  So glad you were able to avoid surgery through training and rehabbing. 
Thanks for the pink bag love.  



Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! Do you mean you last wore this last summer? Or you bought the dress last summer? At any rate both are lovely.


Sorry, I realize I wasn't very clear.  Should have had another cup of coffee in the afternoon, LOL.  The picture was taken last summer when I wore the dress and carried the bag out.  I have used this bag off and on since then (including once last month), as it's one of my most-used bags.  I wanted to post that older picture since I was also talking about patterned clothing with @whateve, and it had an example of the patterns I like and wear.   Thanks for the compliments about the bag and dress.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yep, I agree it isn't fun when you have to count stitches because you have to pay close attention and it's not something that can be done as easily while watching TV.  I would love to get the pattern for the simple sweater that does not require counting.  I have some yarn that I could perhaps put to use to make the no-count sweater.
> 
> If you have lots of yarn, have you considered making things that you could then list online?  I don't know how to crochet, but I've seen crocheted vests and even bags (although those seem to come and go with fashion trends).
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning.    Such a lovely, juicy color.
> 
> Is this the small?  I know Chanel has changed the size names a few times and I just can't seem to keep up with all the changes.  When I bought my coco handle, it was called small (I think), but it's actually a medium sized bag.
> 
> 
> So perfectly described!  I love green because it reminds me of springtime.


I briefly considered selling some of the things I make online but I don't think it would be very successful. I'm not particularly fast and the yarn costs more than people would think. I would have to price things higher than many people would consider reasonable. I did give a few afghans to another tpfer. The shipping cost for these kinds of things is high. I sell a few things (purses and slgs I no longer use) online but it is kind of stressful, and this year I'll have to report it on my taxes.

I don't know enough about knitting to know how to convert patterns from one type of yarn to another. I kind of just guess. I started with a pattern like this: https://www.lionbrand.com/products/knit-kit-sonoma-sweater I think you can use the gauge of the yarn to figure out how many stitches you need to make the width you need. So if you want 20 inches across, and the gauge of the yarn is 5 stitches per inch on size 10 needles, you would cast on 100 stitches. This particular pattern has ribbing at the top as well as the bottom because there is no separate neck knitted on. When I knitted this sweater the first time, I felt the ribbing on the bottom was too loose, so in my current sweater I used smaller needles for the bottom ribbing. You make a front and back that are identical, making them as long as you'd like. It looks like the sleeves on this one are tapered, but I'm pretty sure I make one that were just rectangles. Then you'd probably want to make very tight ribbing across the cuffs. I made this one too: https://www.yarnhookneedles.com/knit-sweater/ but it wasn't as fun because you have switch back and forth between knit and purl with each stitch.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> My dads entire apartment has green carpet like grass and it is filled with floor to ceiling plants .


That sounds lovely! I remember we had a business associate whose office had the most luxurious green carpet. I loved it. It was so unexpected for an office. I'll be re-carpeting part of my house next year. I don't think I have to guts to be bold. I'll probably pick something very boring.


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> That sounds lovely! I remember we had a business associate whose office had the most luxurious green carpet. I loved it. It was so unexpected for an office. I'll be re-carpeting part of my house next year. I don't think I have to guts to be bold. I'll probably pick something very boring.



mmm now I’m fantasizing about a rich, dark emerald carpet, walnut desk, perhaps a black leather office chair…


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> That sounds lovely! I remember we had a business associate whose office had the most luxurious green carpet. I loved it. It was so unexpected for an office. I'll be re-carpeting part of my house next year. I don't think I have to guts to be bold. I'll probably pick something very boring.


He is also not a big fan of furniture. He is a minimalist, so he has two Eames chairs for those who can't sit on the floor. It looks like a jungle with huge bright colored Marimekko pillows to sit on. He is quite unique .


----------



## Jereni

Polene Cyme today for the red/pink challenge. It’s raining however so I can’t wear any of my fun suede boots! Lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Just had the best day out with DD. Tattoo place was very professional at piercing her ears. Then we went to a few shops. Got her the cutest dress in the sale at Michael Kors for the family wedding at Easter.
> View attachment 5305834
> 
> Then we looked at card cases in a department store. We both really like a Chloe one but decided the grey colour wasn’t me. She tried a cute elephant Loewe bag.
> View attachment 5305919
> 
> We went into the Mulberry boutique to look at card cases. Ended up buying the matching one for my Alexa so that’s another fail on shopping my own collection. It’s like a very mini version of my long Darley wallet and very cute. Perfect pink family:
> View attachment 5305865
> 
> I love the long Darley but if they’d had the card case last year I’d have definitely gone for it instead. The card case is perfect for my small bags. It’s much smaller than the continental oak purse I have. Is this too much pink now? I’ll use them in different bags.
> 
> Finally here is Mini Alexa on her first outing at lunch in a cafe. Fitted lots: medium oak purse, keys, reusable shopping tote, pink woolly hat, mask, lip stick and hand sanitiser.
> View attachment 5305897


Sounds like you had a great time with your DD.
Love your new wallet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> mmm now I’m fantasizing about a rich, dark emerald carpet, walnut desk, perhaps a black leather office chair…


I was actually visualizing fake grass in the office. Would it work?


----------



## houseof999

ElainePG said:


> I answer to 5' (on a good day) but the reality is… 4'11"


I have two besties. They are both your height.  I think you're pre-qualified to become my new bestie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I have not been to this thread for awhile,  and wow, it moves so fast!
According to Jereni's post,  I gather we are doing the pink/red challenge?
If so,  that's totally up my alley.
Here's today's bag that has the pink and the red, and it also satisfies the things I need to use that I haven't used for a long time. 
It's a cheap basket bag I adore that I lined with a silk square, and it has red and pink in it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> My dads entire apartment has green carpet like grass and it is filled with floor to ceiling plants .


Do you like it?


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you like it?


It is not my style but visually it is very cool. He also has very unique abstract art on his walls so it works. The fact that he has a nice view of NYC doesn’t hurt either. Me personally I prefer more furniture and my animals would destroy his plants. I just mentioned it because papertiger also had the green carpet as a child.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> First “red” bag - I know, I know - it’s burgundy, and I love Burgundies!
> Tory Burch McGraw
> View attachment 5314430


Love the weaving on this TB bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> So I have not been to this thread for awhile,  and wow, it moves so fast!
> According to Jereni's post,  I gather we are doing the pink/red challenge?
> If so,  that's totally up my alley.
> Here's today's bag that has the pink and the red, and it also satisfies the things I need to use that I haven't used for a long time.
> It's a cheap basket bag I adore that I lined with a silk square, and it has red and pink in it.
> View attachment 5316237


You have styled this so beauitfully! What a unique bag. And I love your scarf. It all looks like a beautiful collage.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> I’m loving all the shoe chat and high heels. Especially your new black suede heeled boots @Jereni ! You look stunning in that outfit and I keep looking at LV crossbody bags now because of you gorgeous bag. Definitely pink with that strap! And I’m jealous you have Jimmy Choos but I would probably fall over with high heels. I can cope with about 5cm and that’s it and even then not everyday!
> 
> @papertiger, you got a Christmas present from Gucci. Rewind and tell us how you make that happen!?! The slippers sound beautiful!
> 
> I definitely find shoes harder to work out my style for. They need to be practical and comfortable for a job that has me on my feet lots. I’ve even been known to have to run in my heels at work! I love boots but block heels or wedges are more my thing. I’m mostly in causal boots or trainers at weekends.
> 
> Here are my only shoes that are the right colour for this month’s challenge.
> 
> View attachment 5315294
> 
> 
> I do have some pink Russell and Bromley flats which are beautiful but don’t fit well which makes me sad!



My Uggs have gone pretty much unused this winter because of freezing rain and generally icy conditions. I was considering selling them but I still wear them in the fall... plus I only paid $3.99 for them.


----------



## Katinahat

As we are exploring pink I thought I’d share this necklace, more for the story than anything else. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
In 2002 my grandfather died suddenly after a short illness. We were close and it was a shock. In tidying up the house my father found a lump of industrial ruby. My grandfather was a Physics Professor and he used this in his life’s work. We didn’t know he saved a Piece. My Dad had in cut into 5 parts and polished then added to unique gold necklace settings creating bespoke jewellery for his sister and her daughter and my mum, my sister and me. Each piece is different. It is a beautiful pinky red stone, probably of no real value but I think of him whenever I wear it. When DH and I got married, the bridesmaids dresses were coloured to match the stone, burgundy. My sister wore her necklace and my friend wore mine, so my grandfather could be there in our hearts at the wedding. I wore family pearls to represent my other grandparents. I have other jewellery that is worth more than this but this is the most special and irreplaceable.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Aw thanks! And OMG I love your pink UGGs! I just got a different style in black and they are life changing lol.


I think you had them on in a photo recently did you? I love mine too.


Jereni said:


> Polene Cyme today for the red/pink challenge. It’s raining however so I can’t wear any of my fun suede boots! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 5316223


It’s beautiful! Such a pretty colour. I find this shade works like a neutral, do you?


Sunshine mama said:


> Sounds like you had a great time with your DD.
> Love your new wallet!


Thanks! I did.


Sunshine mama said:


> So I have not been to this thread for awhile,  and wow, it moves so fast!
> According to Jereni's post,  I gather we are doing the pink/red challenge?
> If so,  that's totally up my alley.
> Here's today's bag that has the pink and the red, and it also satisfies the things I need to use that I haven't used for a long time.
> It's a cheap basket bag I adore that I lined with a silk square, and it has red and pink in it.
> View attachment 5316237


It’s so creative- as are all your beautiful photos!


SakuraSakura said:


> My Uggs have gone pretty much unused this winter because of freezing rain and generally icy conditions. I was considering selling them but I still wear them in the fall... plus I only paid $3.99 for them.


It’s always raining where I am! I mostly wear my uggs inside as posh slippers. First thing I change when I get home. And rewind there, 3.99. Explain that!!!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> January 2022 stats:
> no bags or slgs in or out!
> I feel at purse peace at the moment- plus I haven´t even worn my December purchases yet. (But no regrets at all!)


Well done with your stats. Purse peace! Sounds good and something I should consider more carefully. I should be happy. I have more than enough beautiful bags. I used to have 2 or 3. Work, weekends, going out! But now there are always new beautiful bags that catch my eye and I consider different bags for different outfits so much more.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’m loving all the shoe chat and high heels. Especially your new black suede heeled boots @Jereni ! You look stunning in that outfit and I keep looking at LV crossbody bags now because of you gorgeous bag. Definitely pink with that strap! And I’m jealous you have Jimmy Choos but I would probably fall over with high heels. I can cope with about 5cm and that’s it and even then not everyday!
> 
> @papertiger, you got a Christmas present from Gucci. Rewind and tell us how you make that happen!?! The slippers sound beautiful!
> 
> I definitely find shoes harder to work out my style for. They need to be practical and comfortable for a job that has me on my feet lots. I’ve even been known to have to run in my heels at work! I love boots but block heels or wedges are more my thing. I’m mostly in causal boots or trainers at weekends.
> 
> Here are my only shoes that are the right colour for this month’s challenge.
> 
> View attachment 5315294
> 
> 
> I do have some pink Russell and Bromley flats which are beautiful but don’t fit well which makes me sad!



They're a very pretty colour. R&B are a bit hit and miss. I've had boots and shoes I've lived in for years and others that haven't been any good at all. 

So:

Gucci often give customers pressies (as do H or Asprey). Usually you get something like a biscuit tin filled with Italian biscuits, a puzzle game, a Gucci flower-press (to made dry flowers from the last blooms of the year).  All very nice. I guess you're paying for them in the prices you pay throughout the year, cashback LOL  

Last year (Christmas 2020) Gucci gave me a biscuit tin (Gucci print) when I last went in in a kind of loosening of restrictions time. _Then_ they sent a HUGE box of dried flowers, gardening scissors, twine, bases for garlands etc. So I made my own garlands, and the house looked splendid. So much foliage was left over I've used it to decorate all Winter(s) and kept the garlands too. Then, I got _another_ box in the post and found some lovely pale pink silk/cotton slippers with another Christmas card. I actually rang to check they were rightfully mine, my SA wasn't in, but another said, if she sent them and they're my size, they must be a gift. I wasn't gonna argue further. This year I spent more and I got a cassette tape with a Q-code, I don't own a cassette machine and I haven't had time to investigate but I will do.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> mmm now I’m fantasizing about a rich, dark emerald carpet, walnut desk, perhaps a black leather office chair…



Do it!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Polene Cyme today for the red/pink challenge. It’s raining however so I can’t wear any of my fun suede boots! Lol.
> 
> View attachment 5316223



Beautiful colour!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> I was actually visualizing fake grass in the office. Would it work?



Better than fake grass outside. I personally think it should be banned outside.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> So I have not been to this thread for awhile,  and wow, it moves so fast!
> According to Jereni's post,  I gather we are doing the pink/red challenge?
> If so,  that's totally up my alley.
> Here's today's bag that has the pink and the red, and it also satisfies the things I need to use that I haven't used for a long time.
> It's a cheap basket bag I adore that I lined with a silk square, and it has red and pink in it.
> View attachment 5316237



Clever!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> As we are exploring pink I thought I’d share this necklace, more for the story than anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5316414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2002 my grandfather died suddenly after a short illness. We were close and it was a shock. In tidying up the house my father found a lump of industrial ruby. My grandfather was a Physics Professor and he used this in his life’s work. We didn’t know he saved a Piece. My Dad had in cut into 5 parts and polished then added to unique gold necklace settings creating bespoke jewellery for his sister and her daughter and my mum, my sister and me. Each piece is different. It is a beautiful pinky red stone, probably of no real value but I think of him whenever I wear it. When DH and I got married, the bridesmaids dresses were coloured to match the stone, burgundy. My sister wore her necklace and my friend wore mine, so my grandfather could be there in our hearts at the wedding. I wore family pearls to represent my other grandparents. I have other jewellery that is worth more than this but this is the most special and irreplaceable.


That’s a beautiful story. And how lovely that all got your own unique piece to cherish & to remember your grandfather.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> As we are exploring pink I thought I’d share this necklace, more for the story than anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5316414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2002 my grandfather died suddenly after a short illness. We were close and it was a shock. In tidying up the house my father found a lump of industrial ruby. My grandfather was a Physics Professor and he used this in his life’s work. We didn’t know he saved a Piece. My Dad had in cut into 5 parts and polished then added to unique gold necklace settings creating bespoke jewellery for his sister and her daughter and my mum, my sister and me. Each piece is different. It is a beautiful pinky red stone, probably of no real value but I think of him whenever I wear it. When DH and I got married, the bridesmaids dresses were coloured to match the stone, burgundy. My sister wore her necklace and my friend wore mine, so my grandfather could be there in our hearts at the wedding. I wore family pearls to represent my other grandparents. I have other jewellery that is worth more than this but this is the most special and irreplaceable.



Not only is the necklace lovely and unusual, but the story is even more precious. 

For me that's what jewellery is really about.


----------



## baghabitz34

The bag I would be using if it weren’t still snowing & miserable outside. The TB Perry Tote in claret. It’s a nice, deep red.


----------



## lill_canele

I’ve got no red or pink bags or SLGs. 

But here’s my current regular arm candy at the moment with some red.
Luch watch with a red dial and my Chinese New Year garnet bracelet.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Western Nomad Crossbody



	

		
			
		

		
	
Not used in the last two years. Normally comes on holiday with me but I’ve not been anywhere!

Beginning to have a think what bags to take with me on my trip. 6 more working days for the DDs and I to manage not to catch Covid at school before we can be sure we are going. Not by any means guaranteed as Covid absences at 20-30%. I so want to get on that plane and go. I also want to plan my packing this weekend but I don’t even dare.

Should it be this Coach or my new pink mini Alexa for daytime trips, definitely Loewe basket and KS pink nylon crossbody for pool/beach, but oak Lily, black Lily or tearose Dinky for evenings… half the fun is planning and choosing!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> I think you had them on in a photo recently did you? I love mine too.
> 
> It’s beautiful! Such a pretty colour. I find this shade works like a neutral, do you?
> 
> Thanks! I did.
> 
> It’s so creative- as are all your beautiful photos!
> 
> It’s always raining where I am! I mostly wear my uggs inside as posh slippers. First thing I change when I get home. And rewind there, 3.99. Explain that!!!




This entire winter has been pretty irritating especially with these conditions. The temperature has been swinging from -30 to +10 which makes the roads a total mess. As for the Uggs I found them at a local thrift store. They must've thought they were fake.


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I’m from China and celebrate the Lunar New Year  although we left many years ago, my family and I still try to keep the holiday traditions. I took up cooking during the pandemic, and on Sunday I spent the entire day in the kitchen cooking up a storm for our Lunar New Year dinner. I wish I had taken a photo of the food I made to show here (I made dumplings of various flavours, Chinese-style pancakes, hot pot and fried rice). Each Lunar New Year always brings new hope and a fresh start, I hope next year I’ll be able to celebrate with all my loved ones in person
> 
> And of course wore a red bag these days
> 
> View attachment 5314520


Love your red bag. Happy (belated!) Lunar New Year. Your dinner sounds incredible. My best friend in high school was Chinese (she & her siblings were born in the U.S., but both her parents were born in China) and her Mom always cooked a super-special Lunar New Year dinner. I still have a sandalwood fan that my friend gave me as a present when we graduated from high school.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> I don’t have a classic red bag to share for the month’s challenge so I’ll join with my beloved burgundy coco handle.
> 
> View attachment 5314749
> 
> 
> This was my birthday gift to myself last year and it’s still absolute heart eyes for me whenever I get near it. I sort of wish my green one was this size also, the extra mini coco handle is admittedly hard to get in and out of.


This is a flat-out gorgeous bag!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *January Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> *Use my bags* - carried 16/17, Vintage Snakeskin Clutch stayed home this month
> *Wear my scarves and shawls* - wore 22/22 scarves and shawls, one was ’meh,’ it’s served me well and will be exited this year
> *SLG Rotation *- carried 9, usually carry 2 at a time (card case and pouch/cosmetic bag)
> *Read* 1 book - Project Hail Mary by Andy Weir (book club choice)
> *Exited* 20 items: household items, clothes, etc.
> *Jan 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> View attachment 5314776


Terrific stats!


----------



## ElainePG

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh boy, now I'm tempted to look up MJ quilted bags on the pre-loved market!


Not to enable you, but they are available at very reasonable prices!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Outfit and bag of the day… I know the bag overall doesn’t fit with the pink/red theme but hey the strap is pink lol!
> 
> Today is the first day I’m breaking out my new black suede boots which I’m very excited about - been looking for the perfect pair for like two years and almost missed out in these but then found them unused on Poshmark so yay! I’ve been having a boot-acquisition problem over the past month, I think this is my fourth new pair. At this point I need a thread about shopping one’s own boot collection lol.
> 
> View attachment 5315045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315046
> 
> 
> As configured in Stylebook:
> 
> View attachment 5315047


Wow… you look amazing! The whole outfit is TDF.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> I have a couple TB bags. What I’m loving that I bought from TB are these boots.
> View attachment 5315131
> 
> When the weather is nicer, I will have to find somewhere to wear them.


Those are just as sweet as can be!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> As we are exploring pink I thought I’d share this necklace, more for the story than anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5316414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2002 my grandfather died suddenly after a short illness. We were close and it was a shock. In tidying up the house my father found a lump of industrial ruby. My grandfather was a Physics Professor and he used this in his life’s work. We didn’t know he saved a Piece. My Dad had in cut into 5 parts and polished then added to unique gold necklace settings creating bespoke jewellery for his sister and her daughter and my mum, my sister and me. Each piece is different. It is a beautiful pinky red stone, probably of no real value but I think of him whenever I wear it. When DH and I got married, the bridesmaids dresses were coloured to match the stone, burgundy. My sister wore her necklace and my friend wore mine, so my grandfather could be there in our hearts at the wedding. I wore family pearls to represent my other grandparents. I have other jewellery that is worth more than this but this is the most special and irreplaceable.


That is a real treasure!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I’m loving all the shoe chat and high heels. Especially your new black suede heeled boots @Jereni ! You look stunning in that outfit and I keep looking at LV crossbody bags now because of you gorgeous bag. Definitely pink with that strap! And I’m jealous you have Jimmy Choos but I would probably fall over with high heels. I can cope with about 5cm and that’s it and even then not everyday!
> 
> @papertiger, you got a Christmas present from Gucci. Rewind and tell us how you make that happen!?! The slippers sound beautiful!
> 
> I definitely find shoes harder to work out my style for. They need to be practical and comfortable for a job that has me on my feet lots. I’ve even been known to have to run in my heels at work! I love boots but block heels or wedges are more my thing. I’m mostly in causal boots or trainers at weekends.
> 
> Here are my only shoes that are the right colour for this month’s challenge.
> 
> View attachment 5315294
> 
> 
> I do have some pink Russell and Bromley flats which are beautiful but don’t fit well which makes me sad!


Love those Ugg boots with the bows on the back. So sweet!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I think you are right about the PLG . The Oxblood one coordinates with my blundstone boots , but the Merlot is lovely to touch. For now I listed the Merlot. I love the color of Go Forth Goods one and it’s inside pocket as well as the contrasting handles. If the Merlot doesn’t go I will consider a different one.


My only problem with the PLG bag is that it doesn't have an inside pocket. That's why I don't have more of them!
I'm looking forward to receiving my Go Forth Goods bag and seeing how it compares.


----------



## ElainePG

houseof999 said:


> I have two besties. They are both your height.  I think you're pre-qualified to become my new bestie!


Yay!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> As we are exploring pink I thought I’d share this necklace, more for the story than anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5316414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2002 my grandfather died suddenly after a short illness. We were close and it was a shock. In tidying up the house my father found a lump of industrial ruby. My grandfather was a Physics Professor and he used this in his life’s work. We didn’t know he saved a Piece. My Dad had in cut into 5 parts and polished then added to unique gold necklace settings creating bespoke jewellery for his sister and her daughter and my mum, my sister and me. Each piece is different. It is a beautiful pinky red stone, probably of no real value but I think of him whenever I wear it. When DH and I got married, the bridesmaids dresses were coloured to match the stone, burgundy. My sister wore her necklace and my friend wore mine, so my grandfather could be there in our hearts at the wedding. I wore family pearls to represent my other grandparents. I have other jewellery that is worth more than this but this is the most special and irreplaceable.


This is a beautiful story. Thank you for sharing it. How very special to have this treasure of your grandfather's. And I love that your sister and friend wore the necklaces at your wedding, so your grandfather could be there with you.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Does anyone have any good inspiration/mod/in-action shots of caramel/tan-colored bags? Or links to any such threads? I've got a tan Chloe I love the look of and in theory how neutral it can be, but have barely carried once since I bought it.  Thinking some outfit inspiration with similar colored bags might help.

I wear a lot of black and it's tempting to just carry black bags all the time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> As we are exploring pink I thought I’d share this necklace, more for the story than anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5316414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2002 my grandfather died suddenly after a short illness. We were close and it was a shock. In tidying up the house my father found a lump of industrial ruby. My grandfather was a Physics Professor and he used this in his life’s work. We didn’t know he saved a Piece. My Dad had in cut into 5 parts and polished then added to unique gold necklace settings creating bespoke jewellery for his sister and her daughter and my mum, my sister and me. Each piece is different. It is a beautiful pinky red stone, probably of no real value but I think of him whenever I wear it. When DH and I got married, the bridesmaids dresses were coloured to match the stone, burgundy. My sister wore her necklace and my friend wore mine, so my grandfather could be there in our hearts at the wedding. I wore family pearls to represent my other grandparents. I have other jewellery that is worth more than this but this is the most special and irreplaceable.


Wow what a wonderful and beautiful story. 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I think you had them on in a photo recently did you? I love mine too.
> 
> It’s beautiful! Such a pretty colour. I find this shade works like a neutral, do you?



That’s true I had them on this weekend when sharing my Coach bag. You have a good eye!

Thanks re: the pink bag. The color leans on the lilac/lavender side so I don’t myself find I can use it as a neutral but still love it of course.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> They are all lovely and speak to your style. I find the PLG oxblood/burgundy bags to be very close in color and so from my vantage point, it looks like they are interchangeable. Do you have a favorite of the two? I like your Go Forth bag -- the strap contrast looks really nice with it (and I love that they are handmade in Georgia).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I won't go into detail about how and what happened, but let's just say that it was ugly. I went into shock, one of the other fitness class members almost fainted while trying to help me, and I was like: Can't we just patch it up with a bandaid? It has been almost 3 years now since that accident and I'm doing so much better due to a personal trainer. I should add that I quit the gym where it happened (owner did nothing, and he was teaching the class in which I was injured!), so I go to a small word-of-mouth business here in town. Had I not started rehabbing and training, I think I would have begged for shoulder surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> YES! All the slip dresses. I lived in them, too. Also, bias-cut clothing!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you -- I responded a bit more about the accident above. Money worth spending, even though the monthly bill leaves me a bit breathless.
> 
> I hope you find a vibrato soon! They are definitely out there and pop up every now and then. The one color I have NEVER seen pop up on the resale market is the 2016 Vibrato city in Carnard -- the most gorgeous blue-green. I almost bought that color instead of black as my first designer bag because I was so taken by it. But it seems that no one wants to part with that color out there in resale land.
> 
> 
> The crop tops were fun, weren't they? I definitely can't wear them now. However, I usually went for the long t-shirts back then that they made then to accompany all those low-rise jeans; they were slim, fitted, hit the lower hip, and often had fun graphics or patterns. I loved them because I have a long torso and they fit me so well. I still love low-rise jeans -- not the obscenely low ones but the normal ones. I find them so much less constricting, as @dramaprincess713 stated. I think I don't like anything constricting my stomach.
> 
> 
> Heavens, that is Lovely!
> 
> 
> Happy Lunar New Year! Your meal sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> That pink is captivating. Actually, I like looking at your two pics together. One of the reasons I love V-day is the colorway -- Pink, red, and white. I love seeing those colors together.
> 
> 
> This is just so stunning. I can see why you have heart eyes for it. It is such a gorgeous shade of red and the caviar texture brings out a lot of depth.
> 
> 
> Constricting! Yes! As someone else on this thread pointed out (forgetting who, sorry), jeans are so different today than they were in the 80's and 90's. That stiff denim would give me a stomach ache every time. I don't find them flattering either.
> 
> 
> Loving this look all around. I'm a sucker for long cardi's and that one is amazing. I love your new boots with it, too. And the bag, of course.
> 
> I love stylebook because when I put outfits together on it I feel like it looks like one of those clothing collages they do in a fashion magazine, so it makes me feel elevated in style LOL
> 
> 
> 
> That is the prettiest pink!


That person should not be operating businesses. Thank goodness you recovered, I’m glad you’re okay 


Katinahat said:


> As we are exploring pink I thought I’d share this necklace, more for the story than anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5316414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2002 my grandfather died suddenly after a short illness. We were close and it was a shock. In tidying up the house my father found a lump of industrial ruby. My grandfather was a Physics Professor and he used this in his life’s work. We didn’t know he saved a Piece. My Dad had in cut into 5 parts and polished then added to unique gold necklace settings creating bespoke jewellery for his sister and her daughter and my mum, my sister and me. Each piece is different. It is a beautiful pinky red stone, probably of no real value but I think of him whenever I wear it. When DH and I got married, the bridesmaids dresses were coloured to match the stone, burgundy. My sister wore her necklace and my friend wore mine, so my grandfather could be there in our hearts at the wedding. I wore family pearls to represent my other grandparents. I have other jewellery that is worth more than this but this is the most special and irreplaceable.


What a wonderful story, and what a wonderful way to honour your grandfather. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> My only problem with the PLG bag is that it doesn't have an inside pocket. That's why I don't have more of them!
> I'm looking forward to receiving my Go Forth Goods bag and seeing how it compares.



I look forward to hearing what you think of the Go Forth Goods bag.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Better than fake grass outside. I personally think it should be banned outside.


Some people are putting it in here as we have a drought and watering restrictions.


----------



## whateve

poizenisxkandee said:


> Does anyone have any good inspiration/mod/in-action shots of caramel/tan-colored bags? Or links to any such threads? I've got a tan Chloe I love the look of and in theory how neutral it can be, but have barely carried once since I bought it.  Thinking some outfit inspiration with similar colored bags might help.
> 
> I wear a lot of black and it's tempting to just carry black bags all the time.


One of my favorite brown colors is Coach's British tan. I have this duffle in saddle, which is also a nice tan color. It wasn't on my radar until I saw someone carrying it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I briefly considered selling some of the things I make online but I don't think it would be very successful. I'm not particularly fast and the yarn costs more than people would think. I would have to price things higher than many people would consider reasonable. I did give a few afghans to another tpfer. The shipping cost for these kinds of things is high. I sell a few things (purses and slgs I no longer use) online but it is kind of stressful, and this year I'll have to report it on my taxes.
> 
> I don't know enough about knitting to know how to convert patterns from one type of yarn to another. I kind of just guess. I started with a pattern like this: https://www.lionbrand.com/products/knit-kit-sonoma-sweater I think you can use the gauge of the yarn to figure out how many stitches you need to make the width you need. So if you want 20 inches across, and the gauge of the yarn is 5 stitches per inch on size 10 needles, you would cast on 100 stitches. This particular pattern has ribbing at the top as well as the bottom because there is no separate neck knitted on. When I knitted this sweater the first time, I felt the ribbing on the bottom was too loose, so in my current sweater I used smaller needles for the bottom ribbing. You make a front and back that are identical, making them as long as you'd like. It looks like the sleeves on this one are tapered, but I'm pretty sure I make one that were just rectangles. Then you'd probably want to make very tight ribbing across the cuffs. I made this one too: https://www.yarnhookneedles.com/knit-sweater/ but it wasn't as fun because you have switch back and forth between knit and purl with each stitch.


Thank you so much for the details and the links.    I definitely prefer the easier pattern.  I am going to try to finish the vest before I attempt the sweater.


Katinahat said:


> Western Nomad Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5316461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not used in the last two years. Normally comes on holiday with me but I’ve not been anywhere!
> 
> Beginning to have a think what bags to take with me on my trip. 6 more working days for the DDs and I to manage not to catch Covid at school before we can be sure we are going. Not by any means guaranteed as Covid absences at 20-30%. I so want to get on that plane and go. I also want to plan my packing this weekend but I don’t even dare.
> 
> Should it be this Coach or my new pink mini Alexa for daytime trips, definitely Loewe basket and KS pink nylon crossbody for pool/beach, but oak Lily, black Lily or tearose Dinky for evenings… half the fun is planning and choosing!


The pink nomad crossbody looks like a really handy, easy bag to pack and take on your holiday.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you will soon be able to take the trip and enjoy your much-deserved holiday.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you so much for the details and the links.    I definitely prefer the easier pattern.  I am going to try to finish the vest before I attempt the sweater.
> 
> The pink nomad crossbody looks like a really handy, easy bag to pack and take on your holiday.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you will soon be able to take the trip and enjoy your much-deserved holiday.


I made this one too: https://www.mamainastitch.com/easy-vibes-slouchy-pullover-knitting-pattern/
I think it might be easiest one. It came out big and slouchy. I made the sleeves narrower than the pattern calls for.


----------



## dramaprincess713

whateve said:


> I don't care for high rise jeans either, although the ones they make these days are much more comfortable than what I remember wearing before the low rise came into fashion. Back in the day, jeans were made of heavier fabric without much stretch. I remember how uncomfortable they felt. I remember knowing I was pregnant early on because they felt too tight. Most of the jeans I wear these days are so stretchy they are almost as comfortable as leggings. I have a few that don't even have zippers. Those I could sleep in.


Ooh, I think I need to find some comfy jeans without zippers - I feel like it would suit my WFH wardrobe perfectly! The look of jeans but the comfort of leggings! I do have a lot of stretchy jeans, but they still feel like jeans - which is a good thing because I generally want my denim to feel like denim. But these days, I would welcome a pair or two that feel less like denim and more like leggings. I actually do have one pair of jeans that are super stretchy and comfy and fall much more on the leggings side than the denim side, but they are a touch shorter than I'd like (and I'm short, so that's saying a lot!   ). They were a super cheap pair from Khol's that are no longer made, but I've been on the hunt to find something similar. No success yet, but I'm still looking!



papertiger said:


> I do this too, it's a good introduction to semiotics/semiology.
> 
> My friend who is second gen from 'x' and speaks fluent x learned from her parents. She says that when she goes to country x they all _sound_ like they're speaking the same language but the meaning of so many words has shifted, she has to double check everything.


Yes, shifting meanings and slang really make such an impact on language use! My parents have lived in the US for about 40 years now, and unfortunately, haven't been able to go back and visit Korea nearly as much as I know they would have liked - maybe only a handful of time in the past 40 years. But I do remember when my mom returned from Korea after a trip she had commented how it felt like her native language was now a second language. 



dcooney4 said:


> You inspired me yesterday to put on a bit of makeup. Mostly just a bit of concealer to hide my sleep deprived circles , blush and a little gloss. I put on a slightly more fitted top and it really did make me feel a bit better.
> Love the dirty sock thing . That is so funny.


I've been doing pretty well on keeping up on the simple makeup, and it really makes such a difference in "making me feel like a human" (as I say to my husband). It still feels a bit silly to me to put on makeup to go no where, but if that's what makes me feel a bit better about myself, so be it. 



Jereni said:


> Yeah I think you are right about the imprinting thing haha. I also still prefer lower rise jeans and don’t buy anything else. But like @whateve said, jeans are much more comfortable now with all the stretch so I probably should try high rise and see if I like it.


I do have some high-rise jeans because I bought them without paying attention to the rise. The stretchiness does help with the comfort, but I still prefer a lower rise. Something about that much denim around my midsection just isn't my favorite feeling, stretchy or not. 



FizzyWater said:


> Do you have a pair of shoes that you love but don't wear outside much?
> 
> My last pair of slippers was a normal pair of shoes (luckily with soft soles so they didn't irritate the downstairs neighbors).  I loved them because:
> 
> Turquoise!
> Embroidered silk!
> Souvenir from Athens!
> And never wore them because:
> 
> Turquoise!  On someone who wears mostly black
> Silk!  In a town where it rains alll the time
> But they made great slippers.  Super comfortable, a pleasure to admire, and if I had to run outside for a minute I could wear them without worry and just wipe the soles down afterward.


Oh wow, those shoes/slippers sound beautiful! I don't currently have any shoes that could serve that purpose, but you've inspired me to look for something that can. It's not exactly shopping my closet if I'm buying a new pair of shoes/slippers, but it just might be worth it if it helps with my overall "feeling good and put-together" quest. 



Jereni said:


> I have a pair of sparkly Jimmy Choos that are of course meant to be worn out, but they’re so gorgeous and I’m dreading scuffing them and losing the glitter. Inevitable of course…


Oooh, a pair of glitter Jimmy Choos have been on my wishlist for a few years now. I LOVE Jimmy Choos' glitter heels! I know what you mean about being scared to scuff them and lose the glitter. I do think glitter on shoes is more hard-wearing than one would think. I don't have the Choos, so I can't say for certain, but I have a pair of Kate Spade shoes with glitter on the heels and another pair of glitter peep-toe heels (Nine West, I think), and both have held up surprisingly well. 



baghabitz34 said:


> I’m starting to think you don’t like socks
> 
> I started getting really into shoes in the past few years. Great bags need a great shoe to go with it, right? I however am a sneaker, boots, booties girl. Absolutely no heels unless it’s a chunky block heel on a boot.


Lol, did I mention I don't like socks? 

I love boots and booties as well! I'm not a huge sneaker girl as I really can't break the association between sneakers and the gym, even though I know there are a ton of cute sneakers that aren't really athletic gear. Somehow though, despite not really being a sneaker girl, I've managed to build up a decent collection of those as well! 



afroken said:


> I love heels but found anything over 1.5" to be insanely painful for prolonged periods  I did buy 2 pairs of Ferragamo heels (2") since I heard so many good things about them and they were on sale. I have yet to wear them due to pandemic/WFH life but once the weather gets better, I look forward to taking them out finally! Good to know about Valentino rockstud heels. They look so stunning but due to my discomfort with heels I never considered them. I will look into them this weekend when I go out.
> 
> Back when we worked in office, I also commuted. I would keep a pair of wedges and block heels at the office and would wear flats or leather ankle boots when commuting. I tried wearing sneakers but they didn't go with my outfit. I love dressing up and I think I'm the type of person that would want my outfit to look put together (pre-pandemic days anyway, now I'm just a sloth in sweats all day everyday ) even when I'm commuting, so I felt sneakers looked out-of-place with my work clothes.


In my teens and 20's, I don't think you would have ever caught me in something less than 4-inch heels. Nowadays, somewhere in the 3-3.5 inch range is more comfortable. It's so interesting what shoes work for people and their feet. I find the Valentino rockstud heels in both the kitten heel height and the tall heel height insanely comfortable. But I also bought a pair of Gianvito Rossi Plexi Pumps after watching/reading so many Youtubers/bloggers rave about how comfortable they were, and I vehemently disagree about the comfort factor. I kept them because I can deal with them, comfort-wise, and they are beautiful, but I struggle to understand all the rave reviews declaring their comfort. 

I have several pairs of wedges and heels that live in my office! They are sorely neglected since I am rarely in the office these days. The one thing about commuting in Uggs or flip flops was that all my office heels got a ton of use because I would immediately change into them since the Uggs/flip flops made me feel so schlumpy. I would also do ankle boots or flats sometimes, but then I had a tendency to keep them on all day since they looked OK with my outfit, and I'd spend the whole day in a weird in-between place of not feeling 100% put together but not feeling completely slobbish either. 



Kimbashop said:


> Constricting! Yes! As someone else on this thread pointed out (forgetting who, sorry), jeans are so different today than they were in the 80's and 90's. That stiff denim would give me a stomach ache every time. I don't find them flattering either.


Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't find high waist flattering! One of the greatest loves of my life, other than bags, is pole dance. (I pole recreationally, sometimes competitively, and sometimes teach.) A few years back, there was a new pole wear brand that made these beautiful top and bottom sets that looked so great on everything so I splurged and spent nearly $100 on these high-waisted pole bottoms. I think I've worn them once - I find them SO unflattering on me. I've tried other high-waisted pole bottoms because others really seem to be able to rock it, but I hate how it looks on me. I think the low-waisted stuff is far more flattering on me. I think it has to do with torso length maybe? I'm not sure. I just know the high-waisted stuff is not at all my favorite. Pole bottoms really bring it home for me. I feel like with high-waist jeans, the top is usually covered with a shirt so it's not nearly as unflattering and I can get away with it if I want, though the constricting factor is still there!



Katinahat said:


> As we are exploring pink I thought I’d share this necklace, more for the story than anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5316414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2002 my grandfather died suddenly after a short illness. We were close and it was a shock. In tidying up the house my father found a lump of industrial ruby. My grandfather was a Physics Professor and he used this in his life’s work. We didn’t know he saved a Piece. My Dad had in cut into 5 parts and polished then added to unique gold necklace settings creating bespoke jewellery for his sister and her daughter and my mum, my sister and me. Each piece is different. It is a beautiful pinky red stone, probably of no real value but I think of him whenever I wear it. When DH and I got married, the bridesmaids dresses were coloured to match the stone, burgundy. My sister wore her necklace and my friend wore mine, so my grandfather could be there in our hearts at the wedding. I wore family pearls to represent my other grandparents. I have other jewellery that is worth more than this but this is the most special and irreplaceable.


What a special, beautiful necklace and lovely story - thank you for sharing! It is an invaluable piece and a wonderful way to keep your grandfather close. 

I've always thought jewelry can be such a great way to remember and honor someone's memory. My mother-in-law used to make jewelry, and when she passed, we found some of the stuff she had made and gifted it to the women in my husband's family. There was just enough for each aunt and cousin to get a piece, but I secretly wish there had been just one more for me (and so I could pass it down to my daughter). I also had a cousin I was incredibly close with pass, and I always have wanted to find a piece of jewelry to wear in her honor but haven't found the right piece. Instead, I got a tattoo in her handwriting, and our daughter is named in honor of both my cousin and my mother-in-law. 



Katinahat said:


> Western Nomad Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5316461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not used in the last two years. Normally comes on holiday with me but I’ve not been anywhere!
> 
> Beginning to have a think what bags to take with me on my trip. 6 more working days for the DDs and I to manage not to catch Covid at school before we can be sure we are going. Not by any means guaranteed as Covid absences at 20-30%. I so want to get on that plane and go. I also want to plan my packing this weekend but I don’t even dare.
> 
> Should it be this Coach or my new pink mini Alexa for daytime trips, definitely Loewe basket and KS pink nylon crossbody for pool/beach, but oak Lily, black Lily or tearose Dinky for evenings… half the fun is planning and choosing!


I vote the mini Alexa if it will fit what you need it to! I love Coach, and this bag is lovely, but the pink mini Alexa is such a bright and happy shade of pink that it just shorts vacation to me. 



ElainePG said:


> Not to enable you, but they are available at very reasonable prices!


Lol, as if I need any more tempting!


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, earlier this week I was feeling super irritable. I was getting so frustrated with my daughter, as if she was purposely misbehaving to spite me. She's 9 months old - rationally I knew she wasn't doing that. She was literally just being a baby and doing what babies do. But the frustration I felt was real. And then it occurred to me that I had literally not left our tiny apartment in over a week - not even to take the trash out or walk the dog because my husband had been doing all that. On Tuesday, I finally left the apartment and took a pole class. I walked to class and got some fresh air, interacted with people who are not my husband, daughter, or dog, and got some exercise. It felt amazing. On Wednesday I went to the post office to drop off some packages. Nothing exciting, but again, I got out of the apartment for a half hour.

I never realized how important things like getting out or interacting with others are for my mental health. I'm an introvert and a homebody so I always thought staying home for days and weeks on end is just fine for me. But literally staying in the home, never leaving or interacting with another adult human that's not my husband, is not that great for me after all. I didn't find it quite so difficult when the pandemic started, but I also didn't have a baby then so my time, even indoors and socially distanced, was truly my own. A few months back I had a period of really struggling because my husband was working long hours so for 12+ hours a day, it was just me, baby, and dog with no one else to talk to or anyone to help with baby or dog or home care. That experience made me realize that interacting with another human adult actually is really important to me (and also that help with baby is so really appreciated!). This time around, my husband has been home to help so I didn't understand why I was feeling so irritable about everything. But finally getting out made me feel like a new woman. There really is something to fresh air! I do exercise everyday because I find it is really important for my mental health, but my daily workouts are indoors. I think I am going to try to incorporate a walk - even a short one - outside every few days because I think it will help. And the bonus is that it gives me an excuse to actually use a bag!

I used two new bags on my "outings" this week - my MM Tiffany Blue Hera Midi on Tuesday and my MM Purple Velvet Verona Penelope Midi on Wednesday. Using these bags was possibly just as exciting as leaving the apartment!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> As we are exploring pink I thought I’d share this necklace, more for the story than anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5316414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2002 my grandfather died suddenly after a short illness. We were close and it was a shock. In tidying up the house my father found a lump of industrial ruby. My grandfather was a Physics Professor and he used this in his life’s work. We didn’t know he saved a Piece. My Dad had in cut into 5 parts and polished then added to unique gold necklace settings creating bespoke jewellery for his sister and her daughter and my mum, my sister and me. Each piece is different. It is a beautiful pinky red stone, probably of no real value but I think of him whenever I wear it. When DH and I got married, the bridesmaids dresses were coloured to match the stone, burgundy. My sister wore her necklace and my friend wore mine, so my grandfather could be there in our hearts at the wedding. I wore family pearls to represent my other grandparents. I have other jewellery that is worth more than this but this is the most special and irreplaceable.


Beautiful necklace, even more wonderful story.




baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5316422
> 
> The bag I would be using if it weren’t still snowing & miserable outside. The TB Perry Tote in claret. It’s a nice, deep red.






lill_canele said:


> I’ve got no red or pink bags or SLGs.
> 
> But here’s my current regular arm candy at the moment with some red.
> Luch watch with a red dial and my Chinese New Year garnet bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5316426


Stunning arm stack @lill_canele and do I spy a Celine Triomphe in the background?


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> Ooh, I think I need to find some comfy jeans without zippers - I feel like it would suit my WFH wardrobe perfectly! The look of jeans but the comfort of leggings! I do have a lot of stretchy jeans, but they still feel like jeans - which is a good thing because I generally want my denim to feel like denim. But these days, I would welcome a pair or two that feel less like denim and more like leggings. I actually do have one pair of jeans that are super stretchy and comfy and fall much more on the leggings side than the denim side, but they are a touch shorter than I'd like (and I'm short, so that's saying a lot!   ). They were a super cheap pair from Khol's that are no longer made, but I've been on the hunt to find something similar. No success yet, but I'm still looking!
> 
> 
> Yes, shifting meanings and slang really make such an impact on language use! My parents have lived in the US for about 40 years now, and unfortunately, haven't been able to go back and visit Korea nearly as much as I know they would have liked - maybe only a handful of time in the past 40 years. But I do remember when my mom returned from Korea after a trip she had commented how it felt like her native language was now a second language.
> 
> 
> I've been doing pretty well on keeping up on the simple makeup, and it really makes such a difference in "making me feel like a human" (as I say to my husband). It still feels a bit silly to me to put on makeup to go no where, but if that's what makes me feel a bit better about myself, so be it.
> 
> 
> I do have some high-rise jeans because I bought them without paying attention to the rise. The stretchiness does help with the comfort, but I still prefer a lower rise. Something about that much denim around my midsection just isn't my favorite feeling, stretchy or not.
> 
> 
> Oh wow, those shoes/slippers sound beautiful! I don't currently have any shoes that could serve that purpose, but you've inspired me to look for something that can. It's not exactly shopping my closet if I'm buying a new pair of shoes/slippers, but it just might be worth it if it helps with my overall "feeling good and put-together" quest.
> 
> 
> Oooh, a pair of glitter Jimmy Choos have been on my wishlist for a few years now. I LOVE Jimmy Choos' glitter heels! I know what you mean about being scared to scuff them and lose the glitter. I do think glitter on shoes is more hard-wearing than one would think. I don't have the Choos, so I can't say for certain, but I have a pair of Kate Spade shoes with glitter on the heels and another pair of glitter peep-toe heels (Nine West, I think), and both have held up surprisingly well.
> 
> 
> Lol, did I mention I don't like socks?
> 
> I love boots and booties as well! I'm not a huge sneaker girl as I really can't break the association between sneakers and the gym, even though I know there are a ton of cute sneakers that aren't really athletic gear. Somehow though, despite not really being a sneaker girl, I've managed to build up a decent collection of those as well!
> 
> 
> In my teens and 20's, I don't think you would have ever caught me in something less than 4-inch heels. Nowadays, somewhere in the 3-3.5 inch range is more comfortable. It's so interesting what shoes work for people and their feet. I find the Valentino rockstud heels in both the kitten heel height and the tall heel height insanely comfortable. But I also bought a pair of Gianvito Rossi Plexi Pumps after watching/reading so many Youtubers/bloggers rave about how comfortable they were, and I vehemently disagree about the comfort factor. I kept them because I can deal with them, comfort-wise, and they are beautiful, but I struggle to understand all the rave reviews declaring their comfort.
> 
> I have several pairs of wedges and heels that live in my office! They are sorely neglected since I am rarely in the office these days. The one thing about commuting in Uggs or flip flops was that all my office heels got a ton of use because I would immediately change into them since the Uggs/flip flops made me feel so schlumpy. I would also do ankle boots or flats sometimes, but then I had a tendency to keep them on all day since they looked OK with my outfit, and I'd spend the whole day in a weird in-between place of not feeling 100% put together but not feeling completely slobbish either.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't find high waist flattering! One of the greatest loves of my life, other than bags, is pole dance. (I pole recreationally, sometimes competitively, and sometimes teach.) A few years back, there was a new pole wear brand that made these beautiful top and bottom sets that looked so great on everything so I splurged and spent nearly $100 on these high-waisted pole bottoms. I think I've worn them once - I find them SO unflattering on me. I've tried other high-waisted pole bottoms because others really seem to be able to rock it, but I hate how it looks on me. I think the low-waisted stuff is far more flattering on me. I think it has to do with torso length maybe? I'm not sure. I just know the high-waisted stuff is not at all my favorite. Pole bottoms really bring it home for me. I feel like with high-waist jeans, the top is usually covered with a shirt so it's not nearly as unflattering and I can get away with it if I want, though the constricting factor is still there!
> 
> 
> What a special, beautiful necklace and lovely story - thank you for sharing! It is an invaluable piece and a wonderful way to keep your grandfather close.
> 
> I've always thought jewelry can be such a great way to remember and honor someone's memory. My mother-in-law used to make jewelry, and when she passed, we found some of the stuff she had made and gifted it to the women in my husband's family. There was just enough for each aunt and cousin to get a piece, but I secretly wish there had been just one more for me (and so I could pass it down to my daughter). I also had a cousin I was incredibly close with pass, and I always have wanted to find a piece of jewelry to wear in her honor but haven't found the right piece. Instead, I got a tattoo in her handwriting, and our daughter is named in honor of both my cousin and my mother-in-law.
> 
> 
> I vote the mini Alexa if it will fit what you need it to! I love Coach, and this bag is lovely, but the pink mini Alexa is such a bright and happy shade of pink that it just shorts vacation to me.
> 
> 
> Lol, as if I need any more tempting!



I have these denim-looking leggings:





						Women's Designer Outerwear, Jackets & Coats | Andrew Marc
					

Shop for our industry-leading, quality outerwear for women. From layering jackets to down coats to bombers. Enjoy FREE shipping on orders above $50.




					www.andrewmarc.com


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> My only problem with the PLG bag is that it doesn't have an inside pocket. That's why I don't have more of them!
> I'm looking forward to receiving my Go Forth Goods bag and seeing how it compares.


That is why I put an inexpensive light weight felt organizer in each one. It doesn't add weight that I can feel but I love all the slip pockets. I actually already had an organizer when I bought my first PLG and just stuck it in there because it fit. I did not know what to do with the organizer as I sold the bag I originally bought it for. I hope you love the Go Forth Goods bag when it comes. Did you make any customizations?


----------



## dcooney4

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, earlier this week I was feeling super irritable. I was getting so frustrated with my daughter, as if she was purposely misbehaving to spite me. She's 9 months old - rationally I knew she wasn't doing that. She was literally just being a baby and doing what babies do. But the frustration I felt was real. And then it occurred to me that I had literally not left our tiny apartment in over a week - not even to take the trash out or walk the dog because my husband had been doing all that. On Tuesday, I finally left the apartment and took a pole class. I walked to class and got some fresh air, interacted with people who are not my husband, daughter, or dog, and got some exercise. It felt amazing. On Wednesday I went to the post office to drop off some packages. Nothing exciting, but again, I got out of the apartment for a half hour.
> 
> I never realized how important things like getting out or interacting with others are for my mental health. I'm an introvert and a homebody so I always thought staying home for days and weeks on end is just fine for me. But literally staying in the home, never leaving or interacting with another adult human that's not my husband, is not that great for me after all. I didn't find it quite so difficult when the pandemic started, but I also didn't have a baby then so my time, even indoors and socially distanced, was truly my own. A few months back I had a period of really struggling because my husband was working long hours so for 12+ hours a day, it was just me, baby, and dog with no one else to talk to or anyone to help with baby or dog or home care. That experience made me realize that interacting with another human adult actually is really important to me (and also that help with baby is so really appreciated!). This time around, my husband has been home to help so I didn't understand why I was feeling so irritable about everything. But finally getting out made me feel like a new woman. There really is something to fresh air! I do exercise everyday because I find it is really important for my mental health, but my daily workouts are indoors. I think I am going to try to incorporate a walk - even a short one - outside every few days because I think it will help. And the bonus is that it gives me an excuse to actually use a bag!
> 
> I used two new bags on my "outings" this week - my MM Tiffany Blue Hera Midi on Tuesday and my MM Purple Velvet Verona Penelope Midi on Wednesday. Using these bags was possibly just as exciting as leaving the apartment!


Also Try taking the baby out for a short walk each day as long as weather permits. It will help the baby too. Then you can drop the baby back off with Dh and take a second outing just for you. Getting my kids out even in cold air really helped them sleep better.


----------



## Jereni

dramaprincess713 said:


> In my teens and 20's, I don't think you would have ever caught me in something less than 4-inch heels. Nowadays, somewhere in the 3-3.5 inch range is more comfortable. It's so interesting what shoes work for people and their feet. I find the Valentino rockstud heels in both the kitten heel height and the tall heel height insanely comfortable. But I also bought a pair of Gianvito Rossi Plexi Pumps after watching/reading so many Youtubers/bloggers rave about how comfortable they were, and I vehemently disagree about the comfort factor. I kept them because I can deal with them, comfort-wise, and they are beautiful, but I struggle to understand all the rave reviews declaring their comfort.



Agreed on heel height, 3 to 3.5 is my max also. I’m somewhat of the opinion that anything higher than that is unhealthy and puts too much strain on one’s ankles, but I imagine the science would indicate that issue starts at much lower heel heights lol. I do still love heels tho and wear them to work almost every day when I’m going into the office. WFH of course is flats, and boots when winter.

I’m jealous that you find the Rockstud comfortable . The pair I had, while gorgeous, dug at my foot like crazy, everywhere the straps touched. I sold them last month. Perhaps someday I will get another pair in a slightly different style, but I don’t go to many fancy events these days and I found them too fancy for my work. My office’s policy is more or less business casual and most folks go for full on casual, so I am dressy if I’m in any sort of heel, let alone a Rockstud.

Gorgeous shoes tho, it must be said.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Agreed on heel height, 3 to 3.5 is my max also. I’m somewhat of the opinion that anything higher than that is unhealthy and puts too much strain on one’s ankles, but I imagine the science would indicate that issue starts at much lower heel heights lol. I do still love heels tho and wear them to work almost every day when I’m going into the office. WFH of course is flats, and boots when winter.
> 
> I’m jealous that you find the Rockstud comfortable . The pair I had, while gorgeous, dug at my foot like crazy, everywhere the straps touched. I sold them last month. Perhaps someday I will get another pair in a slightly different style, but I don’t go to many fancy events these days and I found them too fancy for my work. My office’s policy is more or less business casual and most folks go for full on casual, so I am dressy if I’m in any sort of heel, let alone a Rockstud.
> 
> Gorgeous shoes tho, it must be said.



I know @Sparkletastic is also a fan of the Rockstud, but like you, I can’t wear them. But also like you, I sure wish I could! They are beautiful shoes. Somehow I seem to be stuck between two sizes. I have the same issue with the YSL Tribute, which I’ve also lusted after for ages. My hope is they might tweak the last some day and they’ll finally fit. A girl can dream, right? Christian Louboutin works well for me, but I’ll admit to only wearing the more basic styles and at the 85mm height (which is about 3.3”). I do have some Jimmy Choo and they also work well for me. I’m back in the office full time, but my already super casual workplace has gone more casual still because no one sees anyone unless you pass someone in the hall. I already stuck out pre-COVID in nice heels, so I don’t dare wear them at the moment…


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> As we are exploring pink I thought I’d share this necklace, more for the story than anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5316414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2002 my grandfather died suddenly after a short illness. We were close and it was a shock. In tidying up the house my father found a lump of industrial ruby. My grandfather was a Physics Professor and he used this in his life’s work. We didn’t know he saved a Piece. My Dad had in cut into 5 parts and polished then added to unique gold necklace settings creating bespoke jewellery for his sister and her daughter and my mum, my sister and me. Each piece is different. It is a beautiful pinky red stone, probably of no real value but I think of him whenever I wear it. When DH and I got married, the bridesmaids dresses were coloured to match the stone, burgundy. My sister wore her necklace and my friend wore mine, so my grandfather could be there in our hearts at the wedding. I wore family pearls to represent my other grandparents. I have other jewellery that is worth more than this but this is the most special and irreplaceable.



I love this story. What a special way to remember your grandfather.

Unlike my bags, I'm less interested in designer jewelry and more interested in unique, handcrafted pieces or pieces with a story. Jewelry feels more personal in some way. My MIL has gifted me several pieces over the years, and she does it in a very ritualized way: once a year over Christmas or New Year's dinner, she presents each of her DIL with little gifts on their dinner plates. We take turns unwrapping them, and when they are unwrapped, she tells us the story of where she bought the piece. One year, she gifted me a gorgeous 22k engraved round circle pin that she bought in Italy in the 1950's during her junior year abroad (from the US) in college. Since she and I went to the same college and have some shared background and careers in the arts, she thought I might appreciate thinking of her as a young 21-something art major studying abroad and finding this lovely pin. She told me some of the stories about acquiring it and where she wore it. It makes the piece even more special to me.



afroken said:


> That person should not be operating businesses. Thank goodness you recovered, I’m glad you’re okay



This is probably unrelated to what happened to me, but a year after the incident, I noticed a For Sale sign in front of the gym. I knew some of the inside story from three of the trainers there who had become my friends (I had gone to the gym for 7 years, and to the same group classes that they taught) and they shared with me that my story/incident has gotten around and spooked a few people. And also, he was widely known as being incompetent as an owner and a manager. I honestly don't like to speak ill of people and I hate rumor-spreading, but in this case, I really believe he needs to find another line of work.



dramaprincess713 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't find high waist flattering! One of the greatest loves of my life, other than bags, is pole dance. (I pole recreationally, sometimes competitively, and sometimes teach.) A few years back, there was a new pole wear brand that made these beautiful top and bottom sets that looked so great on everything so I splurged and spent nearly $100 on these high-waisted pole bottoms. I think I've worn them once - I find them SO unflattering on me. I've tried other high-waisted pole bottoms because others really seem to be able to rock it, but I hate how it looks on me. I think the low-waisted stuff is far more flattering on me. I think it has to do with torso length maybe? I'm not sure. I just know the high-waisted stuff is not at all my favorite. Pole bottoms really bring it home for me. I feel like with high-waist jeans, the top is usually covered with a shirt so it's not nearly as unflattering and I can get away with it if I want, though the constricting factor is still there!



How cool that you do this!
For me, it's a sensory thing. I'm long-waisted and supposedly can wear high-waisted pants but I truly hate the feeling of almost anything on my lower stomach and constricting my waist. I will say, however, that I DID just buy a pair of NYDJ that are somewhat high-waisted (because I needed a new pair of jeans and can't find any low-rise ones anymore) and they are fairly comfy-- super soft and stretchy. Still, though, waiting it out for the next surge in fashion, which if recent history hints at anything regarding the 80s-90-s-00s repetition, will mean low-rise jeans again.



dramaprincess713 said:


> So, earlier this week I was feeling super irritable. I was getting so frustrated with my daughter, as if she was purposely misbehaving to spite me. She's 9 months old - rationally I knew she wasn't doing that. She was literally just being a baby and doing what babies do. But the frustration I felt was real. And then it occurred to me that I had literally not left our tiny apartment in over a week - not even to take the trash out or walk the dog because my husband had been doing all that. On Tuesday, I finally left the apartment and took a pole class. I walked to class and got some fresh air, interacted with people who are not my husband, daughter, or dog, and got some exercise. It felt amazing. On Wednesday I went to the post office to drop off some packages. Nothing exciting, but again, I got out of the apartment for a half hour.
> 
> I never realized how important things like getting out or interacting with others are for my mental health. I'm an introvert and a homebody so I always thought staying home for days and weeks on end is just fine for me. But literally staying in the home, never leaving or interacting with another adult human that's not my husband, is not that great for me after all. I didn't find it quite so difficult when the pandemic started, but I also didn't have a baby then so my time, even indoors and socially distanced, was truly my own. A few months back I had a period of really struggling because my husband was working long hours so for 12+ hours a day, it was just me, baby, and dog with no one else to talk to or anyone to help with baby or dog or home care. That experience made me realize that interacting with another human adult actually is really important to me (and also that help with baby is so really appreciated!). This time around, my husband has been home to help so I didn't understand why I was feeling so irritable about everything. But finally getting out made me feel like a new woman. There really is something to fresh air! I do exercise everyday because I find it is really important for my mental health, but my daily workouts are indoors. I think I am going to try to incorporate a walk - even a short one - outside every few days because I think it will help. And the bonus is that it gives me an excuse to actually use a bag!
> 
> I used two new bags on my "outings" this week - my MM Tiffany Blue Hera Midi on Tuesday and my MM Purple Velvet Verona Penelope Midi on Wednesday. Using these bags was possibly just as exciting as leaving the apartment!


Oh, I remember this feeling so well! My firstborn cried/screamed nearly constantly from morning to night for the first 8 weeks. It was a lactation consultant who finally diagnosed the issue: Thrush, a systemic yeast infection, which is incredibly painful for babies. Once that was diagnosed and treated, he became the happiest, easiest baby. But doing those weeks of nearly non-stop crying, I thought I was going to lose my mind.

It is SO important to get away from your house, including your baby. You are not a bad mother for thinking the things you are thinking, nor are you a bad mother getting away from it all. There is so much pressure for women to feel like they have to be nurturing and selfless 24/7. We are human. We have needs and wants. We have limits. And we need balance. Doing something that is for you-- just for you-- every day is important. Also, happy mom = happy baby, I think. 

Someone mentioned taking the baby outside. I agree 100% with this. It was actually one of the ONLY ways we could come my baby down, and the fresh air and exercise (for me) did us both an incredible amount of good.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> I love this story. What a special way to remember your grandfather.
> 
> Unlike my bags, I'm less interested in designer jewelry and more interested in unique, handcrafted pieces or pieces with a story. Jewelry feels more personal in some way. My MIL has gifted me several pieces over the years, and she does it in a very ritualized way: once a year over Christmas or New Year's dinner, she presents each of her DIL with little gifts on their dinner plates. We take turns unwrapping them, and when they are unwrapped, she tells us the story of where she bought the piece. One year, she gifted me a gorgeous 22k engraved round circle pin that she bought in Italy in the 1950's during her junior year abroad (from the US) in college. Since she and I went to the same college and have some shared background and careers in the arts, she thought I might appreciate thinking of her as a young 21-something art major studying abroad and finding this lovely pin. She told me some of the stories about acquiring it and where she wore it. It makes the piece even more special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably unrelated to what happened to me, but a year after the incident, I noticed a For Sale sign in front of the gym. I knew some of the inside story from three of the trainers there who had become my friends (I had gone to the gym for 7 years, and to the same group classes that they taught) and they shared with me that my story/incident has gotten around and spooked a few people. And also, he was widely known as being incompetent as an owner and a manager. I honestly don't like to speak ill of people and I hate rumor-spreading, but in this case, I really believe he needs to find another line of work.
> 
> 
> 
> How cool that you do this!
> For me, it's a sensory thing. I'm long-waisted and supposedly can wear high-waisted pants but I truly hate the feeling of almost anything on my lower stomach and constricting my waist. I will say, however, that I DID just buy a pair of NYDJ that are somewhat high-waisted (because I needed a new pair of jeans and can't find any low-rise ones anymore) and they are fairly comfy-- super soft and stretchy. Still, though, waiting it out for the next surge in fashion, which if recent history hints at anything regarding the 80s-90-s-00s repetition, will mean low-rise jeans again.
> 
> 
> Oh, I remember this feeling so well! My firstborn cried/screamed nearly constantly from morning to night for the first 8 weeks. It was a lactation consultant who finally diagnosed the issue: Thrush, a systemic yeast infection, which is incredibly painful for babies. Once that was diagnosed and treated, he became the happiest, easiest baby. But doing those weeks of nearly non-stop crying, I thought I was going to lose my mind.
> 
> It is SO important to get away from your house, including your baby. You are not a bad mother for thinking the things you are thinking, nor are you a bad mother getting away from it all. There is so much pressure for women to feel like they have to be nurturing and selfless 24/7. We are human. We have needs and wants. We have limits. And we need balance. Doing something that is for you-- just for you-- every day is important. Also, happy mom = happy baby, I think.
> 
> Someone mentioned taking the baby outside. I agree 100% with this. It was actually one of the ONLY ways we could come my baby down, and the fresh air and exercise (for me) did us both an incredible amount of good.


I love the meaningful jewelry. That makes it so special. 
I am with you on the high waisted pants. I have a pair but almost never get worn.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> They're a very pretty colour. R&B are a bit hit and miss. I've had boots and shoes I've lived in for years and others that haven't been any good at all.
> 
> So:
> 
> Gucci often give customers pressies (as do H or Asprey). Usually you get something like a biscuit tin filled with Italian biscuits, a puzzle game, a Gucci flower-press (to made dry flowers from the last blooms of the year).  All very nice. I guess you're paying for them in the prices you pay throughout the year, cashback LOL
> 
> Last year (Christmas 2020) Gucci gave me a biscuit tin (Gucci print) when I last went in in a kind of loosening of restrictions time. _Then_ they sent a HUGE box of dried flowers, gardening scissors, twine, bases for garlands etc. So I made my own garlands, and the house looked splendid. So much foliage was left over I've used it to decorate all Winter(s) and kept the garlands too. Then, I got _another_ box in the post and found some lovely pale pink silk/cotton slippers with another Christmas card. I actually rang to check they were rightfully mine, my SA wasn't in, but another said, if she sent them and they're my size, they must be a gift. I wasn't gonna argue further. This year I spent more and I got a cassette tape with a Q-code, I don't own a cassette machine and I haven't had time to investigate but I will do.


That is so interesting to know. Hopefully I’ll buy enough frrom them one day! Still stalking camera bags in white SHW and black GHW.


baghabitz34 said:


> That’s a beautiful story. And how lovely that all got your own unique piece to cherish & to remember your grandfather.





papertiger said:


> Not only is the necklace lovely and unusual, but the story is even more precious.
> 
> For me that's what jewellery is really about.


Thank you both for giving me the space to share it!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5316422
> 
> The bag I would be using if it weren’t still snowing & miserable outside. The TB Perry Tote in claret. It’s a nice, deep red.


Beautiful bag! Hope the weather improves enough to carry it.


lill_canele said:


> I’ve got no red or pink bags or SLGs.
> 
> But here’s my current regular arm candy at the moment with some red.
> Luch watch with a red dial and my Chinese New Year garnet bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5316426


They are so beautiful together!


dcooney4 said:


> That is a real treasure!





ElainePG said:


> This is a beautiful story. Thank you for sharing it. How very special to have this treasure of your grandfather's. And I love that your sister and friend wore the necklaces at your wedding, so your grandfather could be there with you.





Sunshine mama said:


> Wow what a wonderful and beautiful story.
> Thank you for sharing!





afroken said:


> What a wonderful story, and what a wonderful way to honour your grandfather. Thank you for sharing this.


Thanks to you all for letting me share and for the lovely comments.


whateve said:


> One of my favorite brown colors is Coach's British tan. I have this duffle in saddle, which is also a nice tan color. It wasn't on my radar until I saw someone carrying it.
> View attachment 5316646


Stunning bag! Love the colour.


dramaprincess713 said:


> What a special, beautiful necklace and lovely story - thank you for sharing! It is an invaluable piece and a wonderful way to keep your grandfather close.
> 
> I've always thought jewelry can be such a great way to remember and honor someone's memory. My mother-in-law used to make jewelry, and when she passed, we found some of the stuff she had made and gifted it to the women in my husband's family. There was just enough for each aunt and cousin to get a piece, but I secretly wish there had been just one more for me (and so I could pass it down to my daughter). I also had a cousin I was incredibly close with pass, and I always have wanted to find a piece of jewelry to wear in her honor but haven't found the right piece. Instead, I got a tattoo in her handwriting, and our daughter is named in honor of both my cousin and my mother-in-law.


Thank you for appreciating my story. Your own jewellery sounds very special too.


More bags said:


> Beautiful necklace, even more wonderful story.


Thank you!


Kimbashop said:


> I love this story. What a special way to remember your grandfather.
> 
> Unlike my bags, I'm less interested in designer jewelry and more interested in unique, handcrafted pieces or pieces with a story. Jewelry feels more personal in some way. My MIL has gifted me several pieces over the years, and she does it in a very ritualized way: once a year over Christmas or New Year's dinner, she presents each of her DIL with little gifts on their dinner plates. We take turns unwrapping them, and when they are unwrapped, she tells us the story of where she bought the piece. One year, she gifted me a gorgeous 22k engraved round circle pin that she bought in Italy in the 1950's during her junior year abroad (from the US) in college. Since she and I went to the same college and have some shared background and careers in the arts, she thought I might appreciate thinking of her as a young 21-something art major studying abroad and finding this lovely pin. She told me some of the stories about acquiring it and where she wore it. It makes the piece even more special to me.
> How cool that you do this!
> For me, it's a sensory thing. I'm long-waisted and supposedly can wear high-waisted pants but I truly hate the feeling of almost anything on my lower stomach and constricting my waist. I will say, however, that I DID just buy a pair of NYDJ that are somewhat high-waisted (because I needed a new pair of jeans and can't find any low-rise ones anymore) and they are fairly comfy-- super soft and stretchy. Still, though, waiting it out for the next surge in fashion, which if recent history hints at anything regarding the 80s-90-s-00s repetition, will mean low-rise jeans again.


Thank you and also for sharing your jewellery story too.

I love NYDJ. I used to buy cheap jeans and thought NYDJ at over £100 a pair were super expensive. Now I wouldn’t consider cheaper jeans. NYDJ fit and feel better. Although I love it when I find the ones I want on sale.


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> I’ve got no red or pink bags or SLGs.
> 
> But here’s my current regular arm candy at the moment with some red.
> Luch watch with a red dial and my Chinese New Year garnet bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5316426


Beautiful! 

My mother gifted me a large red garnet bead necklace, but without direct light shining on it or through it it's hard to see they're very red, it also weighs a ton and gives me a darn headache (not to be ungrateful - thank mum  ) .

Love this on your wrist, you can admire it, and not nearly so heavy, plus, I love the gold bead in the middle.


----------



## papertiger

I thought it was just me with the high-waisted pants  .

I don't mind high-waisted dresses, but trousers (pants) and jeans are just too much (rise).


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Agreed on heel height, 3 to 3.5 is my max also. I’m somewhat of the opinion that anything higher than that is unhealthy and puts too much strain on one’s ankles, but I imagine the science would indicate that issue starts at much lower heel heights lol. I do still love heels tho and wear them to work almost every day when I’m going into the office. WFH of course is flats, and boots when winter.
> 
> I’m jealous that you find the Rockstud comfortable . The pair I had, while gorgeous, dug at my foot like crazy, everywhere the straps touched. I sold them last month. Perhaps someday I will get another pair in a slightly different style, but I don’t go to many fancy events these days and I found them too fancy for my work. My office’s policy is more or less business casual and most folks go for full on casual, so I am dressy if I’m in any sort of heel, let alone a Rockstud.
> 
> Gorgeous shoes tho, it must be said.



Agreed on a good highest height for the day. Slightly higher is OK with a slight platform too. 

What's comfortable is so odd. My 4.5" Gucci Bettys are among my most comfortable (and red!!!) heels. At the time that wasn't even high at Gucci.  My (green) Dior sandals that have a wedge and not really that high kill me, I can't get rid of them though because they look great I don't have much Galliano for Dior stuff,  @cowgirlsboots they'd go with a Gaucho.


----------



## Katinahat

poizenisxkandee said:


> Does anyone have any good inspiration/mod/in-action shots of caramel/tan-colored bags? Or links to any such threads? I've got a tan Chloe I love the look of and in theory how neutral it can be, but have barely carried once since I bought it.  Thinking some outfit inspiration with similar colored bags might help.
> 
> I wear a lot of black and it's tempting to just carry black bags all the time.


I’m not sure if you’d call this tan. Mulberry calls it Oak. Probably it’s a lighter shade. I find this little Lily (tucked under my arm in this photo here) works casually with jeans or with summery evening outfits. I too find black and dark colours easier in winter.




Purses & Perfumes said:


> The pink nomad crossbody looks like a really handy, easy bag to pack and take on your holiday.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you will soon be able to take the trip and enjoy your much-deserved holiday.





dramaprincess713 said:


> I vote the mini Alexa if it will fit what you need it to! I love Coach, and this bag is lovely, but the pink mini Alexa is such a bright and happy shade of pink that it just shorts vacation to me.


I think it will be the Alexa if it fits everything I want to carry. It’s new and makes me feel really happy so I’d like to take it. It’s a shame not to use the Coach which I love, works brilliantly for holidays and I would worry less about but temptation to carry the Alexa might beat that.

I’ll probably take the Oak Lily in the photo above too. One more week of not catching Covid to go.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> I love NYDJ. I used to buy cheap jeans and thought NYDJ at over £100 a pair were super expensive. Now I wouldn’t consider cheaper jeans. NYDJ fit and feel better. Although I love it when I find the ones I want on sale.


I truly don't know why I didn't buy a pair of these sooner; the fit is amazing. The last pair of jeans I bought was almost 4 years ago. And I still have jeans from 2002 , so yeah, a new pair was long overdue.

(psst.... I think they are having 15% off right now. At least that is what showed up in my inbox this morning. Let me know if you want the code).


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Katinahat said:


> I’m not sure if you’d call this tan. Mulberry calls it Oak. Probably it’s a lighter shade. I find this little Lily (tucked under my arm in this photo here) works casually with jeans or with summery evening outfits. I too find black and dark colours easier in winter.



Thanks!  I think you're on to something with the summer outfit ideas - a lot of what I've seen in the reference libraries and doing board searches seem similar.  It will be easier to style with warmer weather and more daylight, probably.  I live somewhere super cold and wintery (MN, almost feels warm today since it's above 0F) so maybe I will accept that it just isn't getting use right now and plan to use it more in the spring and summer.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, earlier this week I was feeling super irritable. I was getting so frustrated with my daughter, as if she was purposely misbehaving to spite me. She's 9 months old - rationally I knew she wasn't doing that. She was literally just being a baby and doing what babies do. But the frustration I felt was real. And then it occurred to me that I had literally not left our tiny apartment in over a week - not even to take the trash out or walk the dog because my husband had been doing all that. On Tuesday, I finally left the apartment and took a pole class. I walked to class and got some fresh air, interacted with people who are not my husband, daughter, or dog, and got some exercise. It felt amazing. On Wednesday I went to the post office to drop off some packages. Nothing exciting, but again, I got out of the apartment for a half hour.
> 
> I never realized how important things like getting out or interacting with others are for my mental health. I'm an introvert and a homebody so I always thought staying home for days and weeks on end is just fine for me. But literally staying in the home, never leaving or interacting with another adult human that's not my husband, is not that great for me after all. I didn't find it quite so difficult when the pandemic started, but I also didn't have a baby then so my time, even indoors and socially distanced, was truly my own. A few months back I had a period of really struggling because my husband was working long hours so for 12+ hours a day, it was just me, baby, and dog with no one else to talk to or anyone to help with baby or dog or home care. That experience made me realize that interacting with another human adult actually is really important to me (and also that help with baby is so really appreciated!). This time around, my husband has been home to help so I didn't understand why I was feeling so irritable about everything. But finally getting out made me feel like a new woman. There really is something to fresh air! I do exercise everyday because I find it is really important for my mental health, but my daily workouts are indoors. I think I am going to try to incorporate a walk - even a short one - outside every few days because I think it will help. And the bonus is that it gives me an excuse to actually use a bag!
> 
> I used two new bags on my "outings" this week - my MM Tiffany Blue Hera Midi on Tuesday and my MM Purple Velvet Verona Penelope Midi on Wednesday. Using these bags was possibly just as exciting as leaving the apartment!


I am in agreement with what others have said. However much of an introvert you feel you are, humans are basic socially beings and we need other people in our lives. I too found my babies both wonderful and highly frustrating at times. There is no reasoning or compromise with a baby. Toddlers were equally frustrating to me. It gets easier I think, although teenagers come with their own complexities! 

Definitely set a goal to get out the house every day, even just for a walk, and if possible carve out a tiny bit of “me” time. You’ll feel all the better for it if you can make it work. Perhaps catch up with a friend once in a while if you can. Sometimes I don’t feel like going out because I’m so tired but when I get there I have a good time so I know I need to force myself!


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> I thought it was just me with the high-waisted pants  .
> 
> I don't mind high-waisted dresses, but trousers (pants) and jeans are just too much (rise).



You (and everyone else who said this) are definitely not alone! I’ve never been a big fan of high-waisted pants/jeans and hate them even more since having my daughter. Mid-rise is my favorite and I’m hopeful those return. The really low-rise ones never worked for me, not even when I was in the best shape of my life (before pregnancy destroyed my midsection!).


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> It gets easier I think, although teenagers come with their own complexities!
> 
> Sometimes I don’t feel like going out because I’m so tired but when I get there I have a good time so I know I need to force myself!



Is it just me, or does the eye rolling start at an earlier age now? I swear DD has been doing that since she was eight or nine (she’s 14 now). I feel like I was much closer to her current age before I started giving my mom attitude.

Ditto for me on having to force myself to go out sometimes, but ending up having a good time. I find I just need to remind myself this is my MO and I’ll be fine!


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> I truly don't know why I didn't buy a pair of these sooner; the fit is amazing. The last pair of jeans I bought was almost 4 years ago. And I still have jeans from 2002 , so yeah, a new pair was long overdue.
> 
> (psst.... I think they are having 15% off right now. At least that is what showed up in my inbox this morning. Let me know if you want the code).


Hah! I have way too many pairs of NYDJ skinny jeans: black, grey, dark wash, mid wash, white cropped, grey cropped, dark wash cropped and two pairs of straight legged: black and mid wash.

You get the picture! Thanks for offering the code though…

EDIT: You find me now browsing new styles on the NYDJ site! Oops!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’m not sure if you’d call this tan. Mulberry calls it Oak. Probably it’s a lighter shade. I find this little Lily (tucked under my arm in this photo here) works casually with jeans or with summery evening outfits. I too find black and dark colours easier in winter.
> View attachment 5317371
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be the Alexa if it fits everything I want to carry. It’s new and makes me feel really happy so I’d like to take it. It’s a shame not to use the Coach which I love, works brilliantly for holidays and I would worry less about but temptation to carry the Alexa might beat that.
> 
> I’ll probably take the Oak Lily in the photo above too. One more week or not catching Covid to go.



Love these colours together


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Agreed on a good highest height for the day. Slightly higher is OK with a slight platform too.
> 
> What's comfortable is so odd. My 4.5" Gucci Bettys are among my most comfortable (and red!!!) heels. At the time that wasn't even high at Gucci.  My (green) Dior sandals that have a wedge and not really that high kill me, I can't get rid of them though because they look great I don't have much Galliano for Dior stuff,  @cowgirlsboots they'd go with a Gaucho.



The shoe collection to go with the Gaucho must have had comfort issues... I have a pair of black heels that aren´t very comfortable, either...


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> You (and everyone else who said this) are definitely not alone! I’ve never been a big fan of high-waisted pants/jeans and hate them even more since having my daughter. Mid-rise is my favorite and I’m hopeful those return. The really low-rise ones never worked for me, not even when I was in the best shape of my life (before pregnancy destroyed my midsection!).



I can relate to the midsection...  my last pregnancy totally wrecked mine. I´m kind of happy high waisted jeans are back for exactly this reason. But maybe I only never had a well fitting mid-rise pair of jeans. Mine usually come from the supermarket... Lidl is the only place where I can buy a pair of jeans without trying them on. I know my size for their high waisted jeans and each purchase over the last years hasn´t disappointed me.


----------



## Jereni

Today was my pink Chanel mini. All this talk of jeans is inspiring me to get a pair. I need a pair that goes with booties.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Today was my pink Chanel mini. All this talk of jeans is inspiring me to get a pair. I need a pair that goes with booties.
> 
> View attachment 5317490


OMG! I’m in love with your beautiful bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

We are going on a mini holiday visiting family in "civilisation" tomorrow. Today I had to pack and got very frustrated. While my wardrobe is overflowing with quirky vintage all my basics and "civilisation pieces" (My older children hate me turning up in hardcore vintage) are ready for the bin....   I need to do a hefty purge and find replacements! Only my jeans and a couple of leggings I bought this winter are ok. My good black tops and sweaters (my brain still thinks they are good, but I´ve been having most of them for a decade or even longer...) need replacing, my favourite belt is a mess and my "loungewear" shouts: "throw mw out!". Argh!!!!! 
Hopefully I will get a chance to hit the shops there. Buying tops online is so complicated. While I can buy vintage without even asking for measurements and then alter to fit me if necessary recent basics are a challenge!


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> Is it just me, or does the eye rolling start at an earlier age now? I swear DD has been doing that since she was eight or nine (she’s 14 now). I feel like I was much closer to her current age before I started giving my mom attitude.
> 
> Ditto for me on having to force myself to go out sometimes, but ending up having a good time. I find I just need to remind myself this is my MO and I’ll be fine!


Eye roll, how true! That and the teenager attitude sigh! Even my dog audibly sighs at DH and me when we don’t do what she wants. Pavlov’s who!?!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Eye roll, how true! That and the teenager attitude sigh! Even my dog audibly sighs at DH and me when we don’t do what she wants. Pavlov’s who!?!


DS is 12 and "cringe" is one of his favourite words!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Today was my pink Chanel mini. All this talk of jeans is inspiring me to get a pair. I need a pair that goes with booties.
> 
> View attachment 5317490


So pretty! Makes me think of spring.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> I look forward to hearing what you think of the Go Forth Goods bag.


Thanks! I'll post pix as soon as it arrives.
They make them by hand in Marietta, Georgia, so I'm just going to have to be patient (not easy for me!). But I'm excited to be getting a bag that's being made "just for me."


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Some people are putting it in here as we have a drought and watering restrictions.


Yes, I've seen it down here, too. Sometimes it looks so good, it's difficult to tell.

When we moved out here we had the lawn taken out and replaced it with drought-friendly plants/shrubs (and a drip sprinkler system). Also made sure we didn't plant things the deer like to eat!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I made this one too: https://www.mamainastitch.com/easy-vibes-slouchy-pullover-knitting-pattern/
> I think it might be easiest one. It came out big and slouchy. I made the sleeves narrower than the pattern calls for.


This is nice! All I'm knitting is scarves, and I'm shipping them off to a charity. But if I were to make a sweater, I'd make this one, and I'd definitely make the sleeves narrower like you did.


----------



## ElainePG

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, earlier this week I was feeling super irritable. I was getting so frustrated with my daughter, as if she was purposely misbehaving to spite me. She's 9 months old - rationally I knew she wasn't doing that. She was literally just being a baby and doing what babies do. But the frustration I felt was real. And then it occurred to me that I had literally not left our tiny apartment in over a week - not even to take the trash out or walk the dog because my husband had been doing all that. On Tuesday, I finally left the apartment and took a pole class. I walked to class and got some fresh air, interacted with people who are not my husband, daughter, or dog, and got some exercise. It felt amazing. On Wednesday I went to the post office to drop off some packages. Nothing exciting, but again, I got out of the apartment for a half hour.
> 
> I never realized how important things like getting out or interacting with others are for my mental health. I'm an introvert and a homebody so I always thought staying home for days and weeks on end is just fine for me. But literally staying in the home, never leaving or interacting with another adult human that's not my husband, is not that great for me after all. I didn't find it quite so difficult when the pandemic started, but I also didn't have a baby then so my time, even indoors and socially distanced, was truly my own. A few months back I had a period of really struggling because my husband was working long hours so for 12+ hours a day, it was just me, baby, and dog with no one else to talk to or anyone to help with baby or dog or home care. That experience made me realize that interacting with another human adult actually is really important to me (and also that help with baby is so really appreciated!). This time around, my husband has been home to help so I didn't understand why I was feeling so irritable about everything. But finally getting out made me feel like a new woman. There really is something to fresh air! I do exercise everyday because I find it is really important for my mental health, but my daily workouts are indoors. I think I am going to try to incorporate a walk - even a short one - outside every few days because I think it will help. And the bonus is that it gives me an excuse to actually use a bag!
> 
> I used two new bags on my "outings" this week - my MM Tiffany Blue Hera Midi on Tuesday and my MM Purple Velvet Verona Penelope Midi on Wednesday. Using these bags was possibly just as exciting as leaving the apartment!


I think you had a really great insight, and I'm so glad for you.  

Like you, I'm basically an introvert and a homebody, so at the beginning of the pandemic I figured it would be fine to just hang out at home. But I hadn't realized how bad that was for my mental health. Even just interactions with someone at the grocery store (which I couldn't go to… I was having groceries delivered) or the bank (bank was closed… I was doing all transactions on line) would have made a difference. So Mr. PG and I started making it a point to take walks, either in the neighborhood or along the bay. 

I didn't have your insight to use a bag, though. That would have been a good idea!

This year I'm challenging myself to carry a nice bag every day, even if I'm just out for 15 minutes wither on a walk or on an errand. And you're absolutely right: it's a spirit-lifter!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> That is why I put an inexpensive light weight felt organizer in each one. It doesn't add weight that I can feel but I love all the slip pockets. I actually already had an organizer when I bought my first PLG and just stuck it in there because it fit. I did not know what to do with the organizer as I sold the bag I originally bought it for. I hope you love the Go Forth Goods bag when it comes. Did you make any customizations?


Yes, I did customize it. I purchased the more expensive version of the mini crossbody… the one that has a zippered top and an outside pocket.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I love this story. What a special way to remember your grandfather.
> 
> Unlike my bags, I'm less interested in designer jewelry and more interested in unique, handcrafted pieces or pieces with a story. Jewelry feels more personal in some way. My MIL has gifted me several pieces over the years, and she does it in a very ritualized way: once a year over Christmas or New Year's dinner, she presents each of her DIL with little gifts on their dinner plates. We take turns unwrapping them, and when they are unwrapped, she tells us the story of where she bought the piece. One year, she gifted me a gorgeous 22k engraved round circle pin that she bought in Italy in the 1950's during her junior year abroad (from the US) in college. Since she and I went to the same college and have some shared background and careers in the arts, she thought I might appreciate thinking of her as a young 21-something art major studying abroad and finding this lovely pin. She told me some of the stories about acquiring it and where she wore it. It makes the piece even more special to me.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably unrelated to what happened to me, but a year after the incident, I noticed a For Sale sign in front of the gym. I knew some of the inside story from three of the trainers there who had become my friends (I had gone to the gym for 7 years, and to the same group classes that they taught) and they shared with me that my story/incident has gotten around and spooked a few people. And also, he was widely known as being incompetent as an owner and a manager. I honestly don't like to speak ill of people and I hate rumor-spreading, but in this case, I really believe he needs to find another line of work.
> 
> 
> 
> How cool that you do this!
> For me, it's a sensory thing. I'm long-waisted and supposedly can wear high-waisted pants but I truly hate the feeling of almost anything on my lower stomach and constricting my waist. I will say, however, that I DID just buy a pair of NYDJ that are somewhat high-waisted (because I needed a new pair of jeans and can't find any low-rise ones anymore) and they are fairly comfy-- super soft and stretchy. Still, though, waiting it out for the next surge in fashion, which if recent history hints at anything regarding the 80s-90-s-00s repetition, will mean low-rise jeans again.
> 
> 
> Oh, I remember this feeling so well! My firstborn cried/screamed nearly constantly from morning to night for the first 8 weeks. It was a lactation consultant who finally diagnosed the issue: Thrush, a systemic yeast infection, which is incredibly painful for babies. Once that was diagnosed and treated, he became the happiest, easiest baby. But doing those weeks of nearly non-stop crying, I thought I was going to lose my mind.
> 
> It is SO important to get away from your house, including your baby. You are not a bad mother for thinking the things you are thinking, nor are you a bad mother getting away from it all. There is so much pressure for women to feel like they have to be nurturing and selfless 24/7. We are human. We have needs and wants. We have limits. And we need balance. Doing something that is for you-- just for you-- every day is important. Also, happy mom = happy baby, I think.
> 
> Someone mentioned taking the baby outside. I agree 100% with this. It was actually one of the ONLY ways we could come my baby down, and the fresh air and exercise (for me) did us both an incredible amount of good.


I love this story about your MIL! What a special ritual she creates for all her DILs.

I remember circle pins very well; they were still in style when I was in high school (a little later than your MIL). I had one in silver, and I wish I still owned it. In my day, the pin was worn on the collar of a starched white shirt. And then a cardigan sweater worn over the shirt, and a short-ish plaid pleated skirt to complete the look. And knee socks, and penny loafers. Very preppy!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Today was my pink Chanel mini. All this talk of jeans is inspiring me to get a pair. I need a pair that goes with booties.
> 
> View attachment 5317490


OMG… I just fainted. No getting around it, Chanel leather just GLOWS.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I've seen it down here, too. Sometimes it looks so good, it's difficult to tell.
> 
> When we moved out here we had the lawn taken out and replaced it with drought-friendly plants/shrubs (and a drip sprinkler system). Also made sure we didn't plant things the deer like to eat!


I have to have grass (or weeds) in the back yard as that is what my tortoise eats. I have to make sure not to have plants he can knock over or decimate before they have a chance to get big. He has broken sprinklers more times than I can count.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, earlier this week I was feeling super irritable. I was getting so frustrated with my daughter, as if she was purposely misbehaving to spite me. She's 9 months old - rationally I knew she wasn't doing that. She was literally just being a baby and doing what babies do. But the frustration I felt was real. And then it occurred to me that I had literally not left our tiny apartment in over a week - not even to take the trash out or walk the dog because my husband had been doing all that. On Tuesday, I finally left the apartment and took a pole class. I walked to class and got some fresh air, interacted with people who are not my husband, daughter, or dog, and got some exercise. It felt amazing. On Wednesday I went to the post office to drop off some packages. Nothing exciting, but again, I got out of the apartment for a half hour.
> 
> I never realized how important things like getting out or interacting with others are for my mental health. I'm an introvert and a homebody so I always thought staying home for days and weeks on end is just fine for me. But literally staying in the home, never leaving or interacting with another adult human that's not my husband, is not that great for me after all. I didn't find it quite so difficult when the pandemic started, but I also didn't have a baby then so my time, even indoors and socially distanced, was truly my own. A few months back I had a period of really struggling because my husband was working long hours so for 12+ hours a day, it was just me, baby, and dog with no one else to talk to or anyone to help with baby or dog or home care. That experience made me realize that interacting with another human adult actually is really important to me (and also that help with baby is so really appreciated!). This time around, my husband has been home to help so I didn't understand why I was feeling so irritable about everything. But finally getting out made me feel like a new woman. There really is something to fresh air! I do exercise everyday because I find it is really important for my mental health, but my daily workouts are indoors. I think I am going to try to incorporate a walk - even a short one - outside every few days because I think it will help. And the bonus is that it gives me an excuse to actually use a bag!
> 
> I used two new bags on my "outings" this week - my MM Tiffany Blue Hera Midi on Tuesday and my MM Purple Velvet Verona Penelope Midi on Wednesday. Using these bags was possibly just as exciting as leaving the apartment!


When my kids were small, I had to leave the house every day or I would go mad. I didn't mind taking them with me but I had to get out. I think it was good for the kids too.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> OMG! I’m in love with your beautiful bag!





dcooney4 said:


> So pretty! Makes me think of spring.





ElainePG said:


> OMG… I just fainted. No getting around it, Chanel leather just GLOWS.



Awww, you all are so sweet! Thank you!

Thread, it’s advice time! Tomorrow DH wants to do a bit of a road trip out of town and go get high quality barbecue at a small town about an hour away. I’m not into barbecue but I’m so excited for an actual outing! But what bag to wear?

Some options:
- Coach dark brown Willis - this holds the essentials and feels like a bit of a cute rustic bag that would make sense at a barbecue joint
- Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell double bag - tailored, cute and girly - plus pink so it’s in line with the red/pink theme for Feb
- Burberry cashmere plaid tote - cozy and preppy, fits given it’s still winter, and DH gave it to me for Christmas

Thoughts?


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Awww, you all are so sweet! Thank you!
> 
> Thread, it’s advice time! Tomorrow DH wants to do a bit of a road trip out of town and go get high quality barbecue at a small town about an hour away. I’m not into barbecue but I’m so excited for an actual outing! But what bag to wear?
> 
> Some options:
> - Coach dark brown Willis - this holds the essentials and feels like a bit of a cute rustic bag that would make sense at a barbecue joint
> - Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell double bag - tailored, cute and girly - plus pink so it’s in line with the red/pink theme for Feb
> - Burberry cashmere plaid tote - cozy and preppy, fits given it’s still winter, and DH gave it to me for Christmas
> 
> Thoughts?



If you’re going for BBQ, the Coach gets my vote because stains! But maybe that’s just me…


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Eye roll, how true! That and the teenager attitude sigh! Even my dog audibly sighs at DH and me when we don’t do what she wants. Pavlov’s who!?!



Oh, the attitude. Sigh. I hope she grows out of it. And fast!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Awww, you all are so sweet! Thank you!
> 
> Thread, it’s advice time! Tomorrow DH wants to do a bit of a road trip out of town and go get high quality barbecue at a small town about an hour away. I’m not into barbecue but I’m so excited for an actual outing! But what bag to wear?
> 
> Some options:
> - Coach dark brown Willis - this holds the essentials and feels like a bit of a cute rustic bag that would make sense at a barbecue joint
> - Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell double bag - tailored, cute and girly - plus pink so it’s in line with the red/pink theme for Feb
> - Burberry cashmere plaid tote - cozy and preppy, fits given it’s still winter, and DH gave it to me for Christmas
> 
> Thoughts?


They all sound great! The Coach seems right for a barbecue. DH is into barbecue way more than I am.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Awww, you all are so sweet! Thank you!
> 
> Thread, it’s advice time! Tomorrow DH wants to do a bit of a road trip out of town and go get high quality barbecue at a small town about an hour away. I’m not into barbecue but I’m so excited for an actual outing! But what bag to wear?
> 
> Some options:
> - Coach dark brown Willis - this holds the essentials and feels like a bit of a cute rustic bag that would make sense at a barbecue joint
> - Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell double bag - tailored, cute and girly - plus pink so it’s in line with the red/pink theme for Feb
> - Burberry cashmere plaid tote - cozy and preppy, fits given it’s still winter, and DH gave it to me for Christmas
> 
> Thoughts?



Not sure if you can access this link and if memory serves you’re also from the DC area, but The Post homepage has an article on the best BBQ joints in the area. Now I’m wondering if the one you’re going to is on this list!



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2022/02/03/best-barbecue-dc-maryland-virginia-2022/


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> I love this story about your MIL! What a special ritual she creates for all her DILs.
> 
> I remember circle pins very well; they were still in style when I was in high school (a little later than your MIL). I had one in silver, and I wish I still owned it. In my day, the pin was worn on the collar of a starched white shirt. And then a cardigan sweater worn over the shirt, and a short-ish plaid pleated skirt to complete the look. And knee socks, and penny loafers. Very preppy!


I love that image of the pin on a starched white collar with the sweater and everything else going on. I think my MIL mentioned that she used to wear it on the round collars of her dresses, or to pin a scarf to a sweater. I will have to photograph it for this thread. It's very sweet and pretty. 

She is truly amazing at storytelling. We are always spellbound (and so are her 7 grandchildren), and we all have many pieces she has given us over the years. Her memory is incredible, as some of the pieces date back to her childhood (she is now in her 80s). 



Jereni said:


> Thread, it’s advice time! Tomorrow DH wants to do a bit of a road trip out of town and go get high quality barbecue at a small town about an hour away. I’m not into barbecue but I’m so excited for an actual outing! But what bag to wear?
> 
> Some options:
> - Coach dark brown Willis - this holds the essentials and feels like a bit of a cute rustic bag that would make sense at a barbecue joint
> - Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell double bag - tailored, cute and girly - plus pink so it’s in line with the red/pink theme for Feb
> - Burberry cashmere plaid tote - cozy and preppy, fits given it’s still winter, and DH gave it to me for Christmas
> 
> Thoughts?



The Coach bag immediately sprang to mind! Somehow that leather works with BBQ setting.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Awww, you all are so sweet! Thank you!
> 
> Thread, it’s advice time! Tomorrow DH wants to do a bit of a road trip out of town and go get high quality barbecue at a small town about an hour away. I’m not into barbecue but I’m so excited for an actual outing! But what bag to wear?
> 
> Some options:
> - Coach dark brown Willis - this holds the essentials and feels like a bit of a cute rustic bag that would make sense at a barbecue joint
> - Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell double bag - tailored, cute and girly - plus pink so it’s in line with the red/pink theme for Feb
> - Burberry cashmere plaid tote - cozy and preppy, fits given it’s still winter, and DH gave it to me for Christmas
> 
> Thoughts?


I would go with the Coach.

Love bbq so much we do it all year round!


----------



## dramaprincess713

whateve said:


> I have these denim-looking leggings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women's Designer Outerwear, Jackets & Coats | Andrew Marc
> 
> 
> Shop for our industry-leading, quality outerwear for women. From layering jackets to down coats to bombers. Enjoy FREE shipping on orders above $50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.andrewmarc.com


Oh, they look so comfy! Thanks for the link!



Jereni said:


> Agreed on heel height, 3 to 3.5 is my max also. I’m somewhat of the opinion that anything higher than that is unhealthy and puts too much strain on one’s ankles, but I imagine the science would indicate that issue starts at much lower heel heights lol. I do still love heels tho and wear them to work almost every day when I’m going into the office. WFH of course is flats, and boots when winter.
> 
> I’m jealous that you find the Rockstud comfortable . The pair I had, while gorgeous, dug at my foot like crazy, everywhere the straps touched. I sold them last month. Perhaps someday I will get another pair in a slightly different style, but I don’t go to many fancy events these days and I found them too fancy for my work. My office’s policy is more or less business casual and most folks go for full on casual, so I am dressy if I’m in any sort of heel, let alone a Rockstud.
> 
> Gorgeous shoes tho, it must be said.


They have the style that's just a regular pump with the studs around the edge. I don't have a pair, but I did try them one and found them just as comfy as I find the caged heel. No straps so maybe they would be better for you! They are on my list of shoes I'd like to buy as well, but WFH does make it difficult to truly justify buying fancy heels. Though, I keep buying bags with no real place to wear them to so so maybe I should buy the shoes as well! 



DME said:


> I know @Sparkletastic is also a fan of the Rockstud, but like you, I can’t wear them. But also like you, I sure wish I could! They are beautiful shoes. Somehow I seem to be stuck between two sizes. I have the same issue with the YSL Tribute, which I’ve also lusted after for ages. My hope is they might tweak the last some day and they’ll finally fit. A girl can dream, right? Christian Louboutin works well for me, but I’ll admit to only wearing the more basic styles and at the 85mm height (which is about 3.3”). I do have some Jimmy Choo and they also work well for me. I’m back in the office full time, but my already super casual workplace has gone more casual still because no one sees anyone unless you pass someone in the hall. I already stuck out pre-COVID in nice heels, so I don’t dare wear them at the moment…


It's so funny - I can wear multiple sizes in the Rockstuds and truly find them all comfortable. I'm a US size 6, and I wasn't quite sure what size to purchase when I first bought them (I was buying them online). The size 36, which is what I would have gone for, was sold out so I bought one pair in a 35.5 and a different color in a 36.5. To my surprise, they both we comfortable and fit! The 36.5 were obviously a bit bigger than the 35.5, but they didn't feel too big for my foot. And the 35.5, which I kind of expected would be too small and tight, felt surprisingly good. I was really critical with myself, really trying to see if I was compensating because I wanted to keep them, but I honesty found both sizes equally as comfortable. The size 36 came back in stock a few days later so I exchanged the 36.5 for the 36 and kept the 35.5 because they were a different color, but I would have been just as happy and comfortable with the 36.5 if I kept them. I've never had shoes in which I truly could wear three different sizes and find all three equally comfortable. I think it has to do with the fact that the back is open and the straps provide adjustability. Still though, the Rockstuds are like magic shoes to me!

I only have one pair of Christian Louboutin heels. They were my wedding shoes because I had always said I wanted to be married in Louboutin heels. They are gorgeous, but they don't have the comfort factor the Rockstuds do for me. After a few hours, I definitely want to take the Louboutins off, whereas the Rockstuds I could wear all day. It's so interesting how what works brilliantly form one person really doesn't for another. I guess it's a good things there are so many options available!



papertiger said:


> I thought it was just me with the high-waisted pants  .
> 
> I don't mind high-waisted dresses, but trousers (pants) and jeans are just too much (rise).


I'm with you on the dresses - I can do that! I think it's because even with a high waist, dresses usually flow rather than constrict.



papertiger said:


> Agreed on a good highest height for the day. Slightly higher is OK with a slight platform too.
> 
> What's comfortable is so odd. My 4.5" Gucci Bettys are among my most comfortable (and red!!!) heels. At the time that wasn't even high at Gucci.  My (green) Dior sandals that have a wedge and not really that high kill me, I can't get rid of them though because they look great I don't have much Galliano for Dior stuff,  @cowgirlsboots they'd go with a Gaucho.


I didn't realize it until you pointed it out, but yes, it is odd what is comfortable and how it's not necessarily dictated by heel height! My tallest Rockstuds are far more comfortable than some 2-3 inch heels I have.



DME said:


> You (and everyone else who said this) are definitely not alone! I’ve never been a big fan of high-waisted pants/jeans and hate them even more since having my daughter. Mid-rise is my favorite and I’m hopeful those return. The really low-rise ones never worked for me, not even when I was in the best shape of my life (before pregnancy destroyed my midsection!).


I feel like I've found my anti-high-waist tribe here!  



Jereni said:


> Awww, you all are so sweet! Thank you!
> 
> Thread, it’s advice time! Tomorrow DH wants to do a bit of a road trip out of town and go get high quality barbecue at a small town about an hour away. I’m not into barbecue but I’m so excited for an actual outing! But what bag to wear?
> 
> Some options:
> - Coach dark brown Willis - this holds the essentials and feels like a bit of a cute rustic bag that would make sense at a barbecue joint
> - Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell double bag - tailored, cute and girly - plus pink so it’s in line with the red/pink theme for Feb
> - Burberry cashmere plaid tote - cozy and preppy, fits given it’s still winter, and DH gave it to me for Christmas
> 
> Thoughts?


Another vote for the Coach!


----------



## dramaprincess713

dcooney4 said:


> Also Try taking the baby out for a short walk each day as long as weather permits. It will help the baby too. Then you can drop the baby back off with Dh and take a second outing just for you. Getting my kids out even in cold air really helped them sleep better.


You know, I was thinking I should start walking with her when the weather gets warmer, but maybe I'll give it a try now and just make sure she's nice and bundled up. I am ALL for anything that will help her sleep better!  



Kimbashop said:


> How cool that you do this!
> For me, it's a sensory thing. I'm long-waisted and supposedly can wear high-waisted pants but I truly hate the feeling of almost anything on my lower stomach and constricting my waist. I will say, however, that I DID just buy a pair of NYDJ that are somewhat high-waisted (because I needed a new pair of jeans and can't find any low-rise ones anymore) and they are fairly comfy-- super soft and stretchy. Still, though, waiting it out for the next surge in fashion, which if recent history hints at anything regarding the 80s-90-s-00s repetition, will mean low-rise jeans again.
> 
> 
> Oh, I remember this feeling so well! My firstborn cried/screamed nearly constantly from morning to night for the first 8 weeks. It was a lactation consultant who finally diagnosed the issue: Thrush, a systemic yeast infection, which is incredibly painful for babies. Once that was diagnosed and treated, he became the happiest, easiest baby. But doing those weeks of nearly non-stop crying, I thought I was going to lose my mind.
> 
> It is SO important to get away from your house, including your baby. You are not a bad mother for thinking the things you are thinking, nor are you a bad mother getting away from it all. There is so much pressure for women to feel like they have to be nurturing and selfless 24/7. We are human. We have needs and wants. We have limits. And we need balance. Doing something that is for you-- just for you-- every day is important. Also, happy mom = happy baby, I think.
> 
> Someone mentioned taking the baby outside. I agree 100% with this. It was actually one of the ONLY ways we could come my baby down, and the fresh air and exercise (for me) did us both an incredible amount of good.


I definitely get the sensory things with high waist! I've been paying much closer attention to my wardrobe lately in an effort to curate and edit it, and I'm realizing just how sensitive I am to fabrics and feel. The feeling of a heavier fabric like denim on my lower stomach feels so uncomfortable and constricting to me. I can handle it with some leggings but not all. I too am waiting the next resurgence in fashion!

It is really hard for me to get away from the house and baby. Some of it is just the reality of life - my husband works in theater which means an untraditional schedule. When there are shows or TV/film shoots in his theater, it's not uncommon for him to have a several 10-12 hour days, plus it takes him at least an hour to commute in and at least another to get back home. It's just us - we don't live near family that can help - so getting way when his theater is busy just isn't going to happen. But, I'm realizing some of it is self-imposed too, and that IS something I can do something about.

It's funny - I never thought I would be a parent who feels they can't leave their baby, but here I am. I think the pandemic may have something to do with it - I'm home all the time due to WFH and just not going out much because of COVID so being home constantly with baby has just become the norm. Plus there's the fact that I'm still breastfeeding. She's not exclusively breastfed, but I hate pumping with such a passion that I only do it when I have to (like if I have to get a sitter because I need to go into the office) and our freezer stash is designated for emergencies only. So, if I go out without her, I feel like I have to rush home to feed her. And then there's the whole default parent thing. My husband is wonderful, very involved with the baby and does absolutely everything he can, but the fact that I'm her primary source of nutrition and the one who's around all the time due to his hours, I'm the default parent, and thus, I feel like I need to be home and "momming" all the time. 

HOWEVER, all of that doesn't mean that I actually do have to stay home all the time. I can go out and take some alone time for myself, and I SHOULD. My pole classes are an oasis for me since becoming a mom, and my husband is so great at encouraging me to take class whenever I can - I thought that was enough time to take for myself. But between the studio's class schedule and my husband's work schedule, I'm lucky if I get to class just once a week. I'm realizing once a week, or less, out of the apartment is not enough. I'm really going to try to be more cognizant of it and make the effort to get out more.

Also, thank you for reinforcing the fact that thinking/feeling these things don't make me a bad mom. I know that, of course, but sometimes it does feel like I'm the only one who feels this way, and I must be horrible as a result. The pressure is real, and it always seems like everyone else is just nailing the mom life and taking it all in stride. A month or so after I had her, I remember just sobbing to my husband about how hard it all was and how I felt like I was failing and how it seems like no one else finds it so hard. And then I posted about it a little bit on FB and basically asked, am I only one? The number of women who came out of the woodwork - some that I hadn't spoken to in years or that I was never close with in the first place - was incredible. It made me feel so much better to see that I'm not alone but also really highlighted for me how strong the pressure is to be the "perfect" mom and how we just don't talk about these things enough. 



Katinahat said:


> I am in agreement with what others have said. However much of an introvert you feel you are, humans are basic socially beings and we need other people in our lives. I too found my babies both wonderful and highly frustrating at times. There is no reasoning or compromise with a baby. Toddlers were equally frustrating to me. It gets easier I think, although teenagers come with their own complexities!
> 
> Definitely set a goal to get out the house every day, even just for a walk, and if possible carve out a tiny bit of “me” time. You’ll feel all the better for it if you can make it work. Perhaps catch up with a friend once in a while if you can. Sometimes I don’t feel like going out because I’m so tired but when I get there I have a good time so I know I need to force myself!


Lol, I'm not sure if I'm dreading or looking forward to the toddler stage! Part of me thinks it'll be so nice when she can walk and talk and the other part of me think oh no, she's going to be able to walk (away and get into everything!) and talk (and argue and say no to everything!). 

I'm definitely going to try to make it a priority, or at least more of a priority, to get out more often. I can see what a difference it made for me and my state of mind so I think it's important. I'm prone to becoming too comfortable (and, let's be honest - lazy) so it can feel like unnecessary effort to leave the house for no real reason like errand or work, etc. But, I think it will be one of those things that I'll be glad I did once I do it. 




ElainePG said:


> I think you had a really great insight, and I'm so glad for you.
> 
> Like you, I'm basically an introvert and a homebody, so at the beginning of the pandemic I figured it would be fine to just hang out at home. But I hadn't realized how bad that was for my mental health. Even just interactions with someone at the grocery store (which I couldn't go to… I was having groceries delivered) or the bank (bank was closed… I was doing all transactions on line) would have made a difference. So Mr. PG and I started making it a point to take walks, either in the neighborhood or along the bay.
> 
> I didn't have your insight to use a bag, though. That would have been a good idea!
> 
> This year I'm challenging myself to carry a nice bag every day, even if I'm just out for 15 minutes wither on a walk or on an errand. And you're absolutely right: it's a spirit-lifter!


Yes, I didn't realize how even the small interactions make such a difference! I love my husband dearly, but it is nice to say hello to someone that isn't him. 

When I'm home alone all day and I have to take the dog on a walk, I don't carry a bag because I have the dog and I'm baby-wearing baby girl - I'll just stick my keys in my pocket then. But it was really nice to carry a nice bag even just to the post office. It feels a bit silly, but I'm going to take these opportunities to use my bags, even if all I'm doing is going for a walk or running boring errands. Sure, I can just stick my keys in my pocket for those things too, but what's the fun in that? It also give me an opportunity to actually rotate and use my plethora of bags, even if it just a quick outing.


----------



## dramaprincess713

My Kate Spade “perfect burgundy” tote arrived today! I know I had some hesitation and guilt when I purchased it, but I’m really happy I went for it. It is still my perfect burgundy. I adore the color as much as I remembered, and the bag is indeed as soft as I remembered. And even though it’s not literally the actual bag I bought the first time, this one still invokes all memories associated with the bag I actually bought. Unboxing it kind of felt like welcoming back an old friend. 

It’s super simple, but here it is:


I’m a horrible photographer so this doesn’t quite accurately capture the true color. I’d say it’s a bit more purple-toned than it seems here.

And, just for fun, here it is with my one other burgundy bag - the Polene Numero Un. I bought the Polene after the Kate Spade dye extravaganza because I was trying to find a new burgundy bag, and I had been admiring the Numero Un. For a second, after getting the KS tote today, I thought maybe I should get rid of the Polene because now I have two burgundy bags. But then I took this picture and was reminded of how beautiful and well-constructed the Polene is. I don’t want to get rid of the Polene even though I am trying (and failing) to downsize my collection. The shades or burgundy are different and the styles are different so I think I can justify keeping both, at least for now.


----------



## DME

dramaprincess713 said:


> Also, thank you for reinforcing the fact that thinking/feeling these things don't make me a bad mom. I know that, of course, but sometimes it does feel like I'm the only one who feels this way, and I must be horrible as a result. The pressure is real, and it always seems like everyone else is just nailing the mom life and taking it all in stride. A month or so after I had her, I remember just sobbing to my husband about how hard it all was and how I felt like I was failing and how it seems like no one else finds it so hard. And then I posted about it a little bit on FB and basically asked, am I only one? The number of women who came out of the woodwork - some that I hadn't spoken to in years or that I was never close with in the first place - was incredible. It made me feel so much better to see that I'm not alone but also really highlighted for me how strong the pressure is to be the "perfect" mom and how we just don't talk about these things enough.



IMHO, one of the biggest problems with social media is that it encourages people to project a perfect life when, in fact, life is rarely perfect. There has been a lot of talk lately about how Instagram, in particular, is devastating to the psyche of teenage girls for exactly this reason. I’m glad you you were open and honest about where you were struggling and that others opened up to you about this, too. Mom life is HARD, especially the baby years as you adjust to being a parent and being needed all the time.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> My Kate Spade “perfect burgundy” tote arrived today! I know I had some hesitation and guilt when I purchased it, but I’m really happy I went for it. It is still my perfect burgundy. I adore the color as much as I remembered, and the bag is indeed as soft as I remembered. And even though it’s not literally the actual bag I bought the first time, this one still invokes all memories associated with the bag I actually bought. Unboxing it kind of felt like welcoming back an old friend.
> 
> It’s super simple, but here it is:
> View attachment 5317853
> 
> I’m a horrible photographer so this doesn’t quite accurately capture the true color. I’d say it’s a bit more purple-toned than it seems here.
> 
> And, just for fun, here it is with my one other burgundy bag - the Polene Numero Un. I bought the Polene after the Kate Spade dye extravaganza because I was trying to find a new burgundy bag, and I had been admiring the Numero Un. For a second, after getting the KS tote today, I thought maybe I should get rid of the Polene because now I have two burgundy bags. But then I took this picture and was reminded of how beautiful and well-constructed the Polene is. I don’t want to get rid of the Polene even though I am trying (and failing) to downsize my collection. The shades or burgundy are different and the styles are different so I think I can justify keeping both, at least for now.
> View attachment 5317857


These are both lovely bags! I like the size and the contrasting leather details of the KS (and the colour). The Polene (I know nothing about that brand so looked it up and they do very attractive styles!) is a wonderful shape, and looks like it carries completely differently. Top handle is very elegant even for a day bag and crossbody too.

Shoulder carrying the KS is maybe less easy with baby and dog in tow but still useful for your classes? Pole class, is that what I think it is - sounds incredible! The Polene would hang on a buggy if it is crossbody. That’s how I carried my bags when I had babies. 2 babies in 20 months - needed to be hands free. Do you use a buggy/pram?

I’d keep both. You love the shade and they are different enough to be useful. I have 4 of each in black bags, blue bags and pink bags. They are all completely different styles (and some different shades in the blues and pinks). I see a purpose for them all. But then we do collect bags!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Awww, you all are so sweet! Thank you!
> 
> Thread, it’s advice time! Tomorrow DH wants to do a bit of a road trip out of town and go get high quality barbecue at a small town about an hour away. I’m not into barbecue but I’m so excited for an actual outing! But what bag to wear?
> 
> Some options:
> - Coach dark brown Willis - this holds the essentials and feels like a bit of a cute rustic bag that would make sense at a barbecue joint
> - Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell double bag - tailored, cute and girly - plus pink so it’s in line with the red/pink theme for Feb
> - Burberry cashmere plaid tote - cozy and preppy, fits given it’s still winter, and DH gave it to me for Christmas
> 
> Thoughts?


My first thought is the Coach too for all the reasons others have said. My second thought I’d take the Burberry because DH gave it to you and is taking you on an outing. You’d have to be careful not to mark it though. For me, I’d definitely want a crossbody for this kind of event. Unless it was very smart, I’d probably take one of my nylon KSs.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> We are going on a mini holiday visiting family in "civilisation" tomorrow. Today I had to pack and got very frustrated. While my wardrobe is overflowing with quirky vintage all my basics and "civilisation pieces" (My older children hate me turning up in hardcore vintage) are ready for the bin....   I need to do a hefty purge and find replacements! Only my jeans and a couple of leggings I bought this winter are ok. My good black tops and sweaters (my brain still thinks they are good, but I´ve been having most of them for a decade or even longer...) need replacing, my favourite belt is a mess and my "loungewear" shouts: "throw mw out!". Argh!!!!!
> Hopefully I will get a chance to hit the shops there. Buying tops online is so complicated. While I can buy vintage without even asking for measurements and then alter to fit me if necessary recent basics are a challenge!


Enjoy your trip! It must be lovely to be packing even if it is making you think you need a wardrobe purge. It will be so good to get away especially after your Paris trip was cancelled. I hope you have a good time. Good luck with any clothes shopping you do. I find it helps to find one or two brands where you know what works for you but I do have big sizing issues. It’s good you can see go adjust things yourselves. I need a tailor to do it for me! 

I know it’ll be a bit emotional as I try to work out which summery clothes and swim wear to take for my trip in a week’s time. Since I last went abroad, my weight has fluctuated massively. In 2020, I gave myself a health wake up call and lost a needed 35 pounds through exercise and diet. I got to a good healthy weight. Towards the end of that year, I had my trigger and the last 7 pounds were lost in an unhealthy quick obsessive way and were followed by a further 11 pounds making me a bit too thin. Getting mentally better meant letting that control relax and eating more. I bought a lot of new summery clothes last year when my weight was low but coming back up. My medication makes me hungry all the time and I’m now up the last 18 pounds I lost again. I’d ideally like to be down 7 from here as that’s where I look and feel best but it’s impossible on these meds and I have to face the fact I may gain more.

It all means I haven’t a clue what will fit me and what won’t. Some of my new summery trousers will be too tight. Fortunately, I have still have multiple sizes so there will be something. Plus my summer dresses and tops are more forgiving and will probably fit better now I’m in the middle. And swim wear is a minefield. Can a late 40s woman still wear a bikini? Not a skimpy style clearly but styles with high rise waist briefs (back on that high rise subject)? I’m not daring to try on anything yet in case I jinx it and catch Covid in school next week!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Awww, you all are so sweet! Thank you!
> 
> Thread, it’s advice time! Tomorrow DH wants to do a bit of a road trip out of town and go get high quality barbecue at a small town about an hour away. I’m not into barbecue but I’m so excited for an actual outing! But what bag to wear?
> 
> Some options:
> - Coach dark brown Willis - this holds the essentials and feels like a bit of a cute rustic bag that would make sense at a barbecue joint
> - Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell double bag - tailored, cute and girly - plus pink so it’s in line with the red/pink theme for Feb
> - Burberry cashmere plaid tote - cozy and preppy, fits given it’s still winter, and DH gave it to me for Christmas
> 
> Thoughts?


I would wear the coach. Barbecue sauce and bags makes me nervous.


----------



## dcooney4

dramaprincess713 said:


> My Kate Spade “perfect burgundy” tote arrived today! I know I had some hesitation and guilt when I purchased it, but I’m really happy I went for it. It is still my perfect burgundy. I adore the color as much as I remembered, and the bag is indeed as soft as I remembered. And even though it’s not literally the actual bag I bought the first time, this one still invokes all memories associated with the bag I actually bought. Unboxing it kind of felt like welcoming back an old friend.
> 
> It’s super simple, but here it is:
> View attachment 5317853
> 
> I’m a horrible photographer so this doesn’t quite accurately capture the true color. I’d say it’s a bit more purple-toned than it seems here.
> 
> And, just for fun, here it is with my one other burgundy bag - the Polene Numero Un. I bought the Polene after the Kate Spade dye extravaganza because I was trying to find a new burgundy bag, and I had been admiring the Numero Un. For a second, after getting the KS tote today, I thought maybe I should get rid of the Polene because now I have two burgundy bags. But then I took this picture and was reminded of how beautiful and well-constructed the Polene is. I don’t want to get rid of the Polene even though I am trying (and failing) to downsize my collection. The shades or burgundy are different and the styles are different so I think I can justify keeping both, at least for now.
> View attachment 5317857


Keep them both. I don't say that often but, in this case I think you should.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Enjoy your trip! It must be lovely to be packing even if it is making you think you need a wardrobe purge. It will be so good to get away especially after your Paris trip was cancelled. I hope you have a good time. Good luck with any clothes shopping you do. I find it helps to find one or two brands where you know what works for you but I do have big sizing issues. It’s good you can see go adjust things yourselves. I need a tailor to do it for me!
> 
> I know it’ll be a bit emotional as I try to work out which summery clothes and swim wear to take for my trip in a week’s time. Since I last went abroad, my weight has fluctuated massively. In 2020, I gave myself a health wake up call and lost a needed 35 pounds through exercise and diet. I got to a good healthy weight. Towards the end of that year, I had my trigger and the last 7 pounds were lost in an unhealthy quick obsessive way and were followed by a further 11 pounds making me a bit too thin. Getting mentally better meant letting that control relax and eating more. I bought a lot of new summery clothes last year when my weight was low but coming back up. My medication makes me hungry all the time and I’m now up the last 18 pounds I lost again. I’d ideally like to be down 7 from here as that’s where I look and feel best but it’s impossible on these meds and I have to face the fact I may gain more.
> 
> It all means I haven’t a clue what will fit me and what won’t. Some of my new summery trousers will be too tight. Fortunately, I have still have multiple sizes so there will be something. Plus my summer dresses and tops are more forgiving and will probably fit better now I’m in the middle. And swim wear is a minefield. Can a late 40s woman still wear a bikini? Not a skimpy style clearly but styles with high rise with briefs (back on that high rise subject)? I’m not daring to try on anything yet in case I jinx it and catch Covid in school next week!


I think you can wear whatever you like as long as you feel confident in it.


----------



## Jereni

dramaprincess713 said:


> My Kate Spade “perfect burgundy” tote arrived today! I know I had some hesitation and guilt when I purchased it, but I’m really happy I went for it. It is still my perfect burgundy. I adore the color as much as I remembered, and the bag is indeed as soft as I remembered. And even though it’s not literally the actual bag I bought the first time, this one still invokes all memories associated with the bag I actually bought. Unboxing it kind of felt like welcoming back an old friend.
> 
> It’s super simple, but here it is:
> View attachment 5317853
> 
> I’m a horrible photographer so this doesn’t quite accurately capture the true color. I’d say it’s a bit more purple-toned than it seems here.
> 
> And, just for fun, here it is with my one other burgundy bag - the Polene Numero Un. I bought the Polene after the Kate Spade dye extravaganza because I was trying to find a new burgundy bag, and I had been admiring the Numero Un. For a second, after getting the KS tote today, I thought maybe I should get rid of the Polene because now I have two burgundy bags. But then I took this picture and was reminded of how beautiful and well-constructed the Polene is. I don’t want to get rid of the Polene even though I am trying (and failing) to downsize my collection. The shades or burgundy are different and the styles are different so I think I can justify keeping both, at least for now.
> View attachment 5317857



Yay so happy for you that it arrived as expected and brings back all those old feelings! Your Polene is gorgeous also, and I definitely say you can keep them both. They are different styles and shades, plus the KS has the black accents so it’s multi color.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Just want to provide an update that I've REALLY enjoyed tracking my bag usage - I thought using a spreadsheet would be too much effort, but I actually find that tracking usage makes me more motivated to rotate bags and I feel so accomplished when I do. I also figured I might as well do a better job of cataloging my bags, so I now have all the details logged for each bag I own (purchase date, price, who/where I purchased it from, season, serial number, sold date/price if applicable). It's fun!


----------



## Katinahat

Using Pink bag for challenge paired with pink hat. Going super causal for dog walk with friend in the pouring rain and wind! Just added waterproof coat, over trousers and walking boots! 




Pink Lucie Watson Lane KS is an ever practical pop of colour!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> They all sound great! The Coach seems right for a barbecue. DH is into barbecue way more than I am.





Kimbashop said:


> The Coach bag immediately sprang to mind! Somehow that leather works with BBQ setting.





baghabitz34 said:


> I would go with the Coach.
> 
> Love bbq so much we do it all year round!





dramaprincess713 said:


> Another vote for the Coach!





Katinahat said:


> My first thought is the Coach too for all the reasons others have said. My second thought I’d take the Burberry because DH gave it to you and is taking you on an outing. You’d have to be careful not to mark it though. For me, I’d definitely want a crossbody for this kind of event. Unless it was very smart, I’d probably take one of my nylon KSs.





dcooney4 said:


> I would wear the coach. Barbecue sauce and bags makes me nervous.



Well, when it’s this unanimous - Coach it is!


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I love that image of the pin on a starched white collar with the sweater and everything else going on. I think my MIL mentioned that she used to wear it on the round collars of her dresses, or to pin a scarf to a sweater. I will have to photograph it for this thread. It's very sweet and pretty.
> 
> She is truly amazing at storytelling. We are always spellbound (and so are her 7 grandchildren), and we all have many pieces she has given us over the years. Her memory is incredible, as some of the pieces date back to her childhood (she is now in her 80s).


I love that all of you are spellbound by her stories… even the grandchildren. That must make her feel so good! And how wonderful that in her 80s her memories are still strong.


----------



## ElainePG

dramaprincess713 said:


> My Kate Spade “perfect burgundy” tote arrived today! I know I had some hesitation and guilt when I purchased it, but I’m really happy I went for it. It is still my perfect burgundy. I adore the color as much as I remembered, and the bag is indeed as soft as I remembered. And even though it’s not literally the actual bag I bought the first time, this one still invokes all memories associated with the bag I actually bought. Unboxing it kind of felt like welcoming back an old friend.
> 
> It’s super simple, but here it is:
> View attachment 5317853
> 
> I’m a horrible photographer so this doesn’t quite accurately capture the true color. I’d say it’s a bit more purple-toned than it seems here.
> 
> And, just for fun, here it is with my one other burgundy bag - the Polene Numero Un. I bought the Polene after the Kate Spade dye extravaganza because I was trying to find a new burgundy bag, and I had been admiring the Numero Un. For a second, after getting the KS tote today, I thought maybe I should get rid of the Polene because now I have two burgundy bags. But then I took this picture and was reminded of how beautiful and well-constructed the Polene is. I don’t want to get rid of the Polene even though I am trying (and failing) to downsize my collection. The shades or burgundy are different and the styles are different so I think I can justify keeping both, at least for now.
> View attachment 5317857


That KS is gorgeous… I definitely can see why you were excited to find it on Posh and re-purchase it. That "perfect burgundy" shade is… um… PERFECT! Totally different from the Polene, though that's a beautiful color too.

If you have space for both of them, and if one doesn't steal wears from the others, I say keep both of them for the time being. You can always downsize the Polene later if you find you never carry it.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Well, when it’s this unanimous - Coach it is!
> 
> View attachment 5318199


Perfect choice by everyone plus I see more gorgeous boots hiding at the bottom of your bag photo!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Using Pink bag for challenge paired with pink hat. Going super causal for dog walk with friend in the pouring rain and wind! Just added waterproof coat, over trousers and walking boots!
> 
> View attachment 5318188
> 
> 
> Pink Lucie Watson Lane KS is an ever practical pop of colour!


The bag and hat are a perfect match. But brrrrr… pouring rain??? Yikes!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Today was my pink Chanel mini. All this talk of jeans is inspiring me to get a pair. I need a pair that goes with booties.
> 
> View attachment 5317490



This is cute and elegant at the same time


----------



## papertiger

Can you believe it? I actually went out somewhere proper (to visit friends} and took a red bag. 

Not sure if I've captured the true dark red colour of it in this yellow electric light but couldn't wait till morning. 

Gucci dark red suede and horse-bit print leather trim Dome with vintage horse-bit cotton lining (2005).  I can use it over the shoulder too, but not over a coat. The only down side is if the handles drop down when stored they leave marks on the suede.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everybody! I got back from my first date with him a few hours ago... it went really well. We went for a walk then sat in his vehicle for several hours just talking about anything. He wants to see me again! We held hands and when I saw him I just jumped into his arms... It was really amazing.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Well, when it’s this unanimous - Coach it is!
> 
> View attachment 5318199


Is that a vintage Winnie?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I got back from my first date with him a few hours ago... it went really well. We went for a walk then sat in his vehicle for several hours just talking about anything. He wants to see me again! We held hands and when I saw him I just jumped into his arms... It was really amazing.



Happy to hear it went so well for you!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Using Pink bag for challenge paired with pink hat. Going super causal for dog walk with friend in the pouring rain and wind! Just added waterproof coat, over trousers and walking boots!
> 
> View attachment 5318188
> 
> 
> Pink Lucie Watson Lane KS is an ever practical pop of colour!



Gorgeous pops of color! Love how well they match. 



Katinahat said:


> Perfect choice by everyone plus I see more gorgeous boots hiding at the bottom of your bag photo!



Thanks! Haha those are one of my older pairs, they are getting beat up at this point but I love them so much 



whateve said:


> Is that a vintage Winnie?



It is!


----------



## Jereni

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I got back from my first date with him a few hours ago... it went really well. We went for a walk then sat in his vehicle for several hours just talking about anything. He wants to see me again! We held hands and when I saw him I just jumped into his arms... It was really amazing.



YAY! So happy for you, that sounds like a great date!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Outfit and bag of the day… I know the bag overall doesn’t fit with the pink/red theme but hey the strap is pink lol!
> 
> Today is the first day I’m breaking out my new black suede boots which I’m very excited about - been looking for the perfect pair for like two years and almost missed out in these but then found them unused on Poshmark so yay! I’ve been having a boot-acquisition problem over the past month, I think this is my fourth new pair. At this point I need a thread about shopping one’s own boot collection lol.
> 
> View attachment 5315045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315046
> 
> 
> As configured in Stylebook:
> 
> View attachment 5315047


I love everything about this look.  You’ve inspired me to get back to my daily wearing of heels.


DME said:


> I know @Sparkletastic is also a fan of the Rockstud, but like you, I can’t wear them. But also like you, I sure wish I could! They are beautiful shoes. Somehow I seem to be stuck between two sizes. I have the same issue with the YSL Tribute, which I’ve also lusted after for ages. My hope is they might tweak the last some day and they’ll finally fit. A girl can dream, right? Christian Louboutin works well for me, but I’ll admit to only wearing the more basic styles and at the 85mm height (which is about 3.3”). I do have some Jimmy Choo and they also work well for me. I’m back in the office full time, but my already super casual workplace has gone more casual still because no one sees anyone unless you pass someone in the hall. I already stuck out pre-COVID in nice heels, so I don’t dare wear them at the moment…


Don’t give me membership in the Rockstud fan club as the shoes are typically not my cup of tea style wise.  I just happened to run across one pair of strappy sandal heels that are cute and comfy. The brand I’ve become a fan of is Gucci when they do more feminine (vs. quirky or boho) heels because they are sooooo super comfy.

I owned YSL tribute and also found them comfortable but the platform just wasn’t my fave so I sold them.  Although I read platforms are back….(?) Maybe my eye will find a way to like them again.


----------



## dramaprincess713

DME said:


> IMHO, one of the biggest problems with social media is that it encourages people to project a perfect life when, in fact, life is rarely perfect. There has been a lot of talk lately about how Instagram, in particular, is devastating to the psyche of teenage girls for exactly this reason. I’m glad you you were open and honest about where you were struggling and that others opened up to you about this, too. Mom life is HARD, especially the baby years as you adjust to being a parent and being needed all the time.


Oh, I 100% agree! Even as an adult who knows full well that social media is meant to highlight the good and definitely doesn't showcase the whole picture, it's easy to feel like everyone else is thriving while I'm the only one struggling. It's exactly why I am open about struggles and insecurities on social media. I try to strike a balance - I'm not trying to complain about things or fishing for compliments, but I do want anyone else who might feel like they're the only one struggling to know that they're not alone. It's not like I have a huge FB or Instagram following so I don't know I'm actually reaching anyone with that message, but on the off chance that I do, I hope it helps someone feel a bit better. 



Katinahat said:


> These are both lovely bags! I like the size and the contrasting leather details of the KS (and the colour). The Polene (I know nothing about that brand so looked it up and they do very attractive styles!) is a wonderful shape, and looks like it carries completely differently. Top handle is very elegant even for a day bag and crossbody too.
> 
> Shoulder carrying the KS is maybe less easy with baby and dog in tow but still useful for your classes? Pole class, is that what I think it is - sounds incredible! The Polene would hang on a buggy if it is crossbody. That’s how I carried my bags when I had babies. 2 babies in 20 months - needed to be hands free. Do you use a buggy/pram?
> 
> I’d keep both. You love the shade and they are different enough to be useful. I have 4 of each in black bags, blue bags and pink bags. They are all completely different styles (and some different shades in the blues and pinks). I see a purpose for them all. But then we do collect bags!


Thank you! Yes, the KS is perfect to bring to class (pole class is probably exactly what you think it is - pole dance or, as some prefer, pole fitness). The Polene does have a crossbody strap, which is definitely more convenient for current mom life. I baby wear most of the time. Our stroller is just a touch big, making it a huge pain to get in and out of our tiny apartment entrance. However, we plan to move soon, and when the weather warms up I definitely want to use it more - especially since I feel like the days that I can comfortably baby wear her will soon come to an end because she's growing so fast!

Side note, but wow - 2 babies in 20 months! I know many people have children close in age so they are all juggling more than one baby/toddler at once, but I'm completely in awe of everyone who does it. I adore my daughter, truly, but I do also find it hard, and she's just one. I almost can't wrap my head around two babies at once or a baby and toddler at once or more. I've never appreciated moms the way I do now that I'm one myself.

Great point about different styles and shades! I have several black bags in different styles, and other bags in the same color family but in different styles and shades. I never thought twice about those so just the fact that these are both burgundy shouldn't be the only reason to get rid of one!



dcooney4 said:


> Keep them both. I don't say that often but, in this case I think you should.


I am feeling much better about keeping both after all the reassurance here! 



Jereni said:


> Yay so happy for you that it arrived as expected and brings back all those old feelings! Your Polene is gorgeous also, and I definitely say you can keep them both. They are different styles and shades, plus the KS has the black accents so it’s multi color.


Thank you! Every time I pull out the Polene, I'm struck by how beautiful I find it so I kind of can't imagine actually getting rid of it. And great point about the KS being multi color! 



ElainePG said:


> That KS is gorgeous… I definitely can see why you were excited to find it on Posh and re-purchase it. That "perfect burgundy" shade is… um… PERFECT! Totally different from the Polene, though that's a beautiful color too.
> 
> If you have space for both of them, and if one doesn't steal wears from the others, I say keep both of them for the time being. You can always downsize the Polene later if you find you never carry it.


Thank you! I just never could get that color out of my head, and I never did find it in another bag so I'm really glad I went for this purchase. I do have space for both, and they are different enough styles that I can't really imagine them stealing wears. Keeping both make sense, I think. I can always re-evaluate later if needed!



SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I got back from my first date with him a few hours ago... it went really well. We went for a walk then sat in his vehicle for several hours just talking about anything. He wants to see me again! We held hands and when I saw him I just jumped into his arms... It was really amazing.


This is wonderful! I'm so glad you had such an amazing experience!


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh, I 100% agree! Even as an adult who knows full well that social media is meant to highlight the good and definitely doesn't showcase the whole picture, it's easy to feel like everyone else is thriving while I'm the only one struggling. It's exactly why I am open about struggles and insecurities on social media. I try to strike a balance - I'm not trying to complain about things or fishing for compliments, but I do want anyone else who might feel like they're the only one struggling to know that they're not alone. It's not like I have a huge FB or Instagram following so I don't know I'm actually reaching anyone with that message, but on the off chance that I do, I hope it helps someone feel a bit better.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, the KS is perfect to bring to class (pole class is probably exactly what you think it is - pole dance or, as some prefer, pole fitness). The Polene does have a crossbody strap, which is definitely more convenient for current mom life. I baby wear most of the time. Our stroller is just a touch big, making it a huge pain to get in and out of our tiny apartment entrance. However, we plan to move soon, and when the weather warms up I definitely want to use it more - especially since I feel like the days that I can comfortably baby wear her will soon come to an end because she's growing so fast!
> 
> Side note, but wow - 2 babies in 20 months! I know many people have children close in age so they are all juggling more than one baby/toddler at once, but I'm completely in awe of everyone who does it. I adore my daughter, truly, but I do also find it hard, and she's just one. I almost can't wrap my head around two babies at once or a baby and toddler at once or more. I've never appreciated moms the way I do now that I'm one myself.
> 
> Great point about different styles and shades! I have several black bags in different styles, and other bags in the same color family but in different styles and shades. I never thought twice about those so just the fact that these are both burgundy shouldn't be the only reason to get rid of one!
> 
> 
> I am feeling much better about keeping both after all the reassurance here!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Every time I pull out the Polene, I'm struck by how beautiful I find it so I kind of can't imagine actually getting rid of it. And great point about the KS being multi color!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I just never could get that color out of my head, and I never did find it in another bag so I'm really glad I went for this purchase. I do have space for both, and they are different enough styles that I can't really imagine them stealing wears. Keeping both make sense, I think. I can always re-evaluate later if needed!
> 
> 
> This is wonderful! I'm so glad you had such an amazing experience!


Cudos for the classes. That must take a lot of strength! I couldn’t have done anything like that with a 9 month baby. 

On 2 DDs close together, I had horrible pregnancies - very sick throughout and other complications. Just seemed like if I didn’t do it again fast I might not do it ever! Plus, baby1 slept through the night at 10 weeks old which lulled me into a false sense of security (cried all day instead). It was certainly hard when they were small but baby2 was a contented little one. Worst part was going back to work full time were under 3.


----------



## Katinahat

All this talk of shoes has me looking online at pumps, sandals, heels and trainers by various designers. I’m certainly in love with what I see and could imagine myself wearing many of them especially the Gucci block heels and various trainers. However, unlike a bag where I know I can enjoy carrying it but keep it in good condition, with shoes, especially trainers, I worry that I’m hard on them and they’d be ruined. For me turnover is much higher in footwear so I’m happy sticking with good non designer brands. Doesn’t stop me looking though!

Edit: now I’m stalking the Coach shoe section too! I must not buy new white trainers for my holiday!!!


----------



## coffee2go

Katinahat said:


> All this talk of shoes has me looking online at pumps, sandals, heels and trainers by various designers. I’m certainly in love with what I see and could imagine myself wearing many of them especially the Gucci block heels and various trainers. However, unlike a bag where I know I can enjoy carrying it but keep it in good condition, with shoes, especially trainers, I worry that I’m hard on them and they’d be ruined. For me turnover is much higher in footwear so I’m happy sticking with good non designer brands. Doesn’t stop me looking though!
> 
> Edit: now I’m stalking the Coach shoe section too! I must not buy new white trainers for my holiday!!!



For the past few years, I learned to buy most of luxury shoes on sale, like Stuart Weitzman boots, Tod’s mocassino and so on, I don’t need trendy shoes, I usually stick to a few brands I like and buy what fits my lifestyle…. I learned to admire high heels from a far as I know I won’t be wearing them most of the time, so I’d rather splurge on a great pair of luxury branded classic boots on sale that I’ll be wearing for a few years to come, as the quality is great… but I don’t usually buy them full price as I think most of luxury shoes are overpriced…

Edit: For trainers and sneakers I usually stick with Nike, Adidas and sportswear brands, as I don’t think luxury sneakers are worth it… however I did get a pair of Stella McCartney sneaker on major sale (less than 100€ for a pair), but that was the only exception and the price was more or less the same as Nike


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Can you believe it? I actually went out somewhere proper (to visit friends} and took a red bag.
> 
> Not sure if I've captured the true dark red colour of it in this yellow electric light but couldn't wait till morning.
> 
> Gucci dark red suede and horse-bit print leather trim Dome with vintage horse-bit cotton lining (2005).  I can use it over the shoulder too, but not over a coat. The only down side is if the handles drop down when stored they leave marks on the suede.


This is a stunning bag. I haven’t anything in suede as I worry about the rain. I hope your visit to friends was enjoyable. Lovely to have an opportunity to carry such a beautiful bag. 


SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I got back from my first date with him a few hours ago... it went really well. We went for a walk then sat in his vehicle for several hours just talking about anything. He wants to see me again! We held hands and when I saw him I just jumped into his arms... It was really amazing.


Congratulations, so delighted to hear it went well. It’s great when you click and can talk so easily. Have you something nice planned for the next date? 


coffee2go said:


> For the past few years, I learned to buy most of luxury shoes on sale, like Stuart Weitzman boots, Tod’s mocassino and so on, I don’t need trendy shoes, I usually stick to a few brands I like and buy what fits my lifestyle…. I learned to admire high heels from a far as I know I won’t be wearing them most of the time, so I’d rather splurge on a great pair of luxury branded classic boots on sale that I’ll be wearing for a few years to come, as the quality is great… but I don’t usually buy them full price as I think most of luxury shoes are overpriced…
> 
> Edit: For trainers and sneakers I usually stick with Nike, Adidas and sportswear brands, as I don’t think luxury sneakers are worth it… however I did get a pair of Stella McCartney sneaker on major sale (less than 100€ for a pair), but that was the only exception and the price was more or less the same as Nike


This is good advice. I have lots of trainers mostly sports brands. Some of them are fitted for running so definitely I get what I’m advised is right for my over pronation and I rotate them to avoid injuries. Great if the are black or pink but often there is no choice! 

Most of my canvas trainers are now Sketchers Roadies - I need a little heel height and better arch support which they have. I love but can’t wear converse anymore. I had lots! DD got my converse collection and was delighted!

I’ll have to look in the sales. That’s a good suggestion! Thanks.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Perhaps we should share our shoe collections at some point! I'm on a shoe kick too although I am only looking for a nice pair of leather sneakers. I did just score a pair of Gravity Pope loafers for $5.


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> Perhaps we should share our shoe collections at some point! I'm on a shoe kick too although I am only looking for a nice pair of leather sneakers. I did just score a pair of Gravity Pope loafers for $5.



Congratulations. 

If you are looking for HG/forever leather sneakers with a price to match, Hermes makes some fantastic ones. I have other Hermes shoes and boots and they are keepers. In fact, please make sure they bury me in a pair (my sheepskin Land Boots would be perfect, TY).


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> This is a stunning bag. I haven’t anything in suede as I worry about the rain. I hope your visit to friends was enjoyable. Lovely to have an opportunity to carry such a beautiful bag.
> 
> Congratulations, so delighted to hear it went well. It’s great when you click and can talk so easily. Have you something nice planned for the next date?
> 
> This is good advice. I have lots of trainers mostly sports brands. Some of them are fitted for running so definitely I get what I’m advised is right for my over pronation and I rotate them to avoid injuries. Great if the are black or pink but often there is no choice!
> 
> Most of my canvas trainers are now Sketchers Roadies - I need a little heel height and better arch support which they have. I love but can’t wear converse anymore. I had lots! DD got my converse collection and was delighted!
> 
> I’ll have to look in the sales. That’s a good suggestion! Thanks.



Although I've been to work a few times, I haven't socialised since before Christmas  It was sooooo nice to go _somewhere_. My friend's little nephew was there (such a well-behaved little doll of guy and only 2 y o) his sister (mum and toddler went home half-way through the evening) his BF and DH. Mostly we ate olives and pizza, and watched and b*tched about the decline of couture and jewellery (he's in fashion). For once, I feel like I had a proper weekend.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> All this talk of shoes has me looking online at pumps, sandals, heels and trainers by various designers. I’m certainly in love with what I see and could imagine myself wearing many of them especially the Gucci block heels and various trainers. However, unlike a bag where I know I can enjoy carrying it but keep it in good condition, with shoes, especially trainers, I worry that I’m hard on them and they’d be ruined. For me turnover is much higher in footwear so I’m happy sticking with good non designer brands. Doesn’t stop me looking though!
> 
> Edit: now I’m stalking the Coach shoe section too! I must not buy new white trainers for my holiday!!!



Like @coffee2go, I like 'normal' sports shoe brands for sneakers (trainers) like Nike or Adidas etc. Most designer sneakers are just leisure shoes and don't really have the support you need with for sport or all day sight-seeing. If Gucci 1977s had a more supportive footbed (ii.e. like a proper squash or tennis shoe) I would have bought a pair.

Unfortunately, I think sports shoes are made a lot more flimsy these days too, so I go for tried and trusted models too.

Stores like Arket and Cos often do nice minimalist versions of high fashion options if you feel the need to give into temptation (haven't looked lately though).


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> All this talk of shoes has me looking online at pumps, sandals, heels and trainers by various designers. I’m certainly in love with what I see and could imagine myself wearing many of them especially the Gucci block heels and various trainers. However, unlike a bag where I know I can enjoy carrying it but keep it in good condition, with shoes, especially trainers, I worry that I’m hard on them and they’d be ruined. For me turnover is much higher in footwear so I’m happy sticking with good non designer brands. Doesn’t stop me looking though!
> 
> Edit: now I’m stalking the Coach shoe section too! I must not buy new white trainers for my holiday!!!



I can also be really hard on shoes, but I’ve learned to take care of them because I wanted to own some nicer shoes! I take anything high-end with leather soles to the cobbler to have the soles replaced with rubber, which helps to extend the life. I replace the rubber soles when they wear down; I also have heels replaced when they get worn down. I don’t commute in my good shoes and instead change into them when I get to work. I gently wipe them down after wearing with a damp, soft cloth, let them air dry for a few hours, then stuff with the paper that came in them and store in their box. I have some pairs that are about a decade old now and still look close to new.

I’m much harder on sneakers, especially if I run in them. ASICS is my preferred running shoe, although I have always wanted to go to one of those stores where they watch you run, then fit you with an appropriate sneaker. Have you done this?

I don’t wear traditional sneakers for anything outside of running because I feel like they make my foot look HUGE! Instead I prefer Vans (the ones you slip on), although I do have a pair of platform denim Converse lace-ups that are really fun for summer.

I do have two pairs of designer sneakers, both Gucci, and while I like them and they are comfortable, Vans are still my preferred sneaker (just don’t tell Gucci!).

Love, love, love @SakuraSakura ‘s idea to do a shoe showcase!


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I love everything about this look.  You’ve inspired me to get back to my daily wearing of heels.



Aw that’s quite a compliment thank you! I won’t lie that lately I’ve been feeling especially bored with my leggings/jeans and flat rugged boots ‘uniform’ and have been working on mixing it up.



Katinahat said:


> All this talk of shoes has me looking online at pumps, sandals, heels and trainers by various designers. I’m certainly in love with what I see and could imagine myself wearing many of them especially the Gucci block heels and various trainers. However, unlike a bag where I know I can enjoy carrying it but keep it in good condition, with shoes, especially trainers, I worry that I’m hard on them and they’d be ruined. For me turnover is much higher in footwear so I’m happy sticking with good non designer brands. Doesn’t stop me looking though!
> 
> Edit: now I’m stalking the Coach shoe section too! I must not buy new white trainers for my holiday!!!



I honestly don’t buy designer shoes that much. I have a few pairs of Jimmy Choos but now that I’ve sold the Rockstuds, I think that’s the only designer shoes I own. Designer bags are things I can baby and then sell if they stop sparking joy, but that’s not true for shoes. So I usually find my shoes at Nordstrom, DSW, or Zappos.



SakuraSakura said:


> Perhaps we should share our shoe collections at some point! I'm on a shoe kick too although I am only looking for a nice pair of leather sneakers. I did just score a pair of Gravity Pope loafers for $5.



Haha sharing our shoe collections would be fun!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## SakuraSakura

These are the Gravity Pope loafers. The right shoe is a tad snug so I'm trying to break it in a little more. The left one is a nearly perfect fit.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> As we are exploring pink I thought I’d share this necklace, more for the story than anything else.
> 
> View attachment 5316414
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2002 my grandfather died suddenly after a short illness. We were close and it was a shock. In tidying up the house my father found a lump of industrial ruby. My grandfather was a Physics Professor and he used this in his life’s work. We didn’t know he saved a Piece. My Dad had in cut into 5 parts and polished then added to unique gold necklace settings creating bespoke jewellery for his sister and her daughter and my mum, my sister and me. Each piece is different. It is a beautiful pinky red stone, probably of no real value but I think of him whenever I wear it. When DH and I got married, the bridesmaids dresses were coloured to match the stone, burgundy. My sister wore her necklace and my friend wore mine, so my grandfather could be there in our hearts at the wedding. I wore family pearls to represent my other grandparents. I have other jewellery that is worth more than this but this is the most special and irreplaceable.


I love this necklace and your story! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I got back from my first date with him a few hours ago... it went really well. We went for a walk then sat in his vehicle for several hours just talking about anything. He wants to see me again! We held hands and when I saw him I just jumped into his arms... It was really amazing.


Thrilled for you!


----------



## 880

poizenisxkandee said:


> Does anyone have any good inspiration/mod/in-action shots of caramel/tan-colored bags? Or links to any such threads? I've got a tan Chloe I love the look of and in theory how neutral it can be, but have barely carried once since I bought it.  Thinking some outfit inspiration with similar colored bags might help.
> 
> I wear a lot of black and it's tempting to just carry black bags all the time.


Tons. . . First pics are DH, but we both wear caramel, tan, fauve barenia, gold swift, and one with etoupe taupe with olive, navy, grey, black, brown. If you mainly wear neutrals, tan is a pop of color. Also great against white for summer


----------



## 880

DME said:


> I know @Sparkletastic is also a fan of the Rockstud, but like you, I can’t wear them. But also like you, I sure wish I could! They are beautiful shoes. Somehow I seem to be stuck between two sizes. I have the same issue with the YSL Tribute, which I’ve also lusted after for ages. My hope is they might tweak the last some day and they’ll finally fit. A girl can dream, right? Christian Louboutin works well for me, but I’ll admit to only wearing the more basic styles and at the 85mm height (which is about 3.3”). I do have some Jimmy Choo and they also work well for me. I’m back in the office full time, but my already super casual workplace has gone more casual still because no one sees anyone unless you pass someone in the hall. I already stuck out pre-COVID in nice heels, so I don’t dare wear them at the moment…


@Jereni , @DME, the cage flat is the most uncomfortable flat known to man. IMO you have to go up at least a full 1.5 size.
the reg flat, + .5-1 size
the kitten heel +.5 size (doable)

I couldn’t do louboutin even when I wore heels (pre ankle cartilage replacement surgery)

@afroken, forgot to say, your New Years menu sounded delicious


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> Well, when it’s this unanimous - Coach it is!
> 
> View attachment 5318199


Right choice! And pls tell us about the BBQ 

sneakers : birkenstock slip ons; golden goose with birkenstock insoles; brooks


----------



## poizenisxkandee

880 said:


> Tons. . . First pics are DH, but we both wear caramel, tan, fauve barenia, gold swift, and one with etoupe taupe with olive, navy, grey, black, brown. If you mainly wear neutrals, tan is a pop of color. Also great against white for summer
> 
> View attachment 5319305
> View attachment 5319306
> View attachment 5319307
> View attachment 5319308
> View attachment 5319309
> View attachment 5319310
> View attachment 5319311
> View attachment 5319312
> View attachment 5319313
> View attachment 5319321
> View attachment 5319322
> View attachment 5319323


Thanks! I like that I can treat it as a color against a mainly black wardrobe. Love that look with the liquid leggings!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Like @coffee2go, I like 'normal' sports shoe brands for sneakers (trainers) like Nike or Adidas etc. Most designer sneakers are just leisure shoes and don't really have the support you need with for sport or all day sight-seeing. If Gucci 1977s had a more supportive footbed (ii.e. like a proper squash or tennis shoe) I would have bought a pair.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think sports shoes are made a lot more flimsy these days too, so I go for tried and trusted models too.
> 
> Stores like Arket and Cos often do nice minimalist versions of high fashion options if you feel the need to give into temptation (haven't looked lately though).


Your shoe collection sounds wonderful. Thanks for the tips on these places to source shoes. 


DME said:


> I can also be really hard on shoes, but I’ve learned to take care of them because I wanted to own some nicer shoes! I take anything high-end with leather soles to the cobbler to have the soles replaced with rubber, which helps to extend the life. I replace the rubber soles when they wear down; I also have heels replaced when they get worn down. I don’t commute in my good shoes and instead change into them when I get to work. I gently wipe them down after wearing with a damp, soft cloth, let them air dry for a few hours, then stuff with the paper that came in them and store in their box. I have some pairs that are about a decade old now and still look close to new.
> 
> I’m much harder on sneakers, especially if I run in them. ASICS is my preferred running shoe, although I have always wanted to go to one of those stores where they watch you run, then fit you with an appropriate sneaker. Have you done this?
> 
> I don’t wear traditional sneakers for anything outside of running because I feel like they make my foot look HUGE! Instead I prefer Vans (the ones you slip on), although I do have a pair of platform denim Converse lace-ups that are really fun for summer.
> 
> I do have two pairs of designer sneakers, both Gucci, and while I like them and they are comfortable, Vans are still my preferred sneaker (just don’t tell Gucci!).
> 
> Love, love, love @SakuraSakura ‘s idea to do a shoe showcase!


Yes, I’ve been fitted several times in running shops. We have a few in my city that do it. It really helps to get the right shoes for your gait. I need a lot of cushioning and support for over pronation. I have inserts made by a podiatrist too. For running shoes, I’m no longer brand loyal as I go for the ones they recommend each time. 

I don’t think my shoes would be worth sharing but I’m keen to get inspiration from anyone who is willing.


Jereni said:


> Aw that’s quite a compliment thank you! I won’t lie that lately I’ve been feeling especially bored with my leggings/jeans and flat rugged boots ‘uniform’ and have been working on mixing it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly don’t buy designer shoes that much. I have a few pairs of Jimmy Choos but now that I’ve sold the Rockstuds, I think that’s the only designer shoes I own. Designer bags are things I can baby and then sell if they stop sparking joy, but that’s not true for shoes. So I usually find my shoes at Nordstrom, DSW, or Zappos.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha sharing our shoe collections would be fun!


I’d love to see the JCs! 


SakuraSakura said:


> These are the Gravity Pope loafers. The right shoe is a tad snug so I'm trying to break it in a little more. The left one is a nearly perfect fit.


These are great especially considering they were a bargain! 


880 said:


> I love this necklace and your story! Thank you for sharing!


Thank you for enjoying it.


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> Like @coffee2go, I like 'normal' sports shoe brands for sneakers (trainers) like Nike or Adidas etc. Most designer sneakers are just leisure shoes and don't really have the support you need with for sport or all day sight-seeing. If Gucci 1977s had a more supportive footbed (ii.e. like a proper squash or tennis shoe) I would have bought a pair.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think sports shoes are made a lot more flimsy these days too, so I go for tried and trusted models too.
> 
> Stores like Arket and Cos often do nice minimalist versions of high fashion options if you feel the need to give into temptation (haven't looked lately though).


I recently bought a pair of Greats,  Brooklyn based brand. Got them on sale and they are wonderful. Took a while to break them in but they have been worth it. Leather lined. Minimalist. And much cheaper than common projects.


----------



## afroken

SakuraSakura said:


> Perhaps we should share our shoe collections at some point! I'm on a shoe kick too although I am only looking for a nice pair of leather sneakers. I did just score a pair of Gravity Pope loafers for $5.


Thankfully I’m only addicted to handbags, otherwise my wallet would be bleeding if I got into shoes too.

That being said, I do have a pair of HG shoes, Acne Studios Jensen boots. I have 2 pairs (black and brown) and since they are now discontinued, I’m so scared of wearing them out. Most comfortable pair of ankle boots and very stylish, goes with all outfits and always makes you look sharp and put together.


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Thankfully I’m only addicted to handbags, otherwise my wallet would be bleeding if I got into shoes too.
> 
> That being said, I do have a pair of HG shoes, Acne Studios Jensen boots. I have 2 pairs (black and brown) and since they are now discontinued, I’m so scared of wearing them out. Most comfortable pair of ankle boots and very stylish, goes with all outfits and always makes you look sharp and put together.



You have my sympathy. Doc Martens discontinued or rested my favourite model too. I also have 2 pairs but will start to panic soon. So annoying.


----------



## baghabitz34

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I got back from my first date with him a few hours ago... it went really well. We went for a walk then sat in his vehicle for several hours just talking about anything. He wants to see me again! We held hands and when I saw him I just jumped into his arms... It was really amazing.


That’s fantastic! Happy to hear you had a great time.


DME said:


> I can also be really hard on shoes, but I’ve learned to take care of them because I wanted to own some nicer shoes! I take anything high-end with leather soles to the cobbler to have the soles replaced with rubber, which helps to extend the life. I replace the rubber soles when they wear down; I also have heels replaced when they get worn down. I don’t commute in my good shoes and instead change into them when I get to work. I gently wipe them down after wearing with a damp, soft cloth, let them air dry for a few hours, then stuff with the paper that came in them and store in their box. I have some pairs that are about a decade old now and still look close to new.
> 
> I’m much harder on sneakers, especially if I run in them. ASICS is my preferred running shoe, although I have always wanted to go to one of those stores where they watch you run, then fit you with an appropriate sneaker. Have you done this?
> 
> I don’t wear traditional sneakers for anything outside of running because I feel like they make my foot look HUGE! Instead I prefer Vans (the ones you slip on), although I do have a pair of platform denim Converse lace-ups that are really fun for summer.
> 
> I do have two pairs of designer sneakers, both Gucci, and while I like them and they are comfortable, Vans are still my preferred sneaker (just don’t tell Gucci!).
> 
> Love, love, love @SakuraSakura ‘s idea to do a shoe showcase!


I’ve done that - go to one of the stores where they watch you walk & make recommendations based off your needs. Makes such a big difference in buying the appropriate shoes.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I’d love to see the JCs!



Ask and ye shall… Here they are. Or at least the pair I spoke of upthread. They are the most wonderful silver-blue-pink glitter. 

Got these for a trip to Vegas in late 2019 right before COVID struck, wore them to a dinner with DH in late 2020 possibly, and then wore them on a night out with friends this past December, on which night I … caught COVID. Cursed? Lol!







afroken said:


> Thankfully I’m only addicted to handbags, otherwise my wallet would be bleeding if I got into shoes too.



Same, I’m doing a bit of a turnover with shoes right now but it goes in fits and spurts for me. After this I prob won’t get another new pair for months and months.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> Cudos for the classes. That must take a lot of strength! I couldn’t have done anything like that with a 9 month baby.
> 
> On 2 DDs close together, I had horrible pregnancies - very sick throughout and other complications. Just seemed like if I didn’t do it again fast I might not do it ever! Plus, baby1 slept through the night at 10 weeks old which lulled me into a false sense of security (cried all day instead). It was certainly hard when they were small but baby2 was a contented little one. Worst part was going back to work full time were under 3.


I've been doing pole and aerial silks and rope for a long time now (with pole as my main apparatus) so not doing it feels awfully unnatural to me, even though yes, it is difficult with a baby. It does take quite a bit of strength, but the great thing is that just the act of taking classes builds up your strength. I had NO strength when I first started. I literally did not do any sort of physical activity back then. I get very easily frustrated with myself because I'm a slow learner and there are so many tricks I'm trying to achieve that I struggle with. Plus, coming back postpartum means I've regressed a bit, and it feels like I've lost a ton of strength and regaining it feels futile. BUT, when I think back to where I first started, it's kind of astounding how much strength I gained and still have. Even now, postpartum, I can do things I never dreamed I'd be able to do when I first started. I think that's part of why I love pole and aerials so much and why I'm so passionate about it.

Pregnancy wasn't my favorite thing. I was lucky in that I had a very healthy pregnancy, but I felt awful and was also very sick throughout. It's actually one reason why I really don't know if there will be a second baby! It's just hard to imagine going through that again. Sleeping through the night at 10 weeks is amazing! Our girl is still not sleeping through the night, and not getting more than 2-3hrs of sleep at a time is another reason I can't imagine a second one right now or anytime soon (or ever?). I adore her, and she is SUCH a joy, but I also feel like if she ever does get to the point where she's sleeping through the night, I'm never going to want night so no sleep or interrupted sleep again!  I can imagine how very hard going back to work full time with both under 3 was. WFH with a baby is really tough, but I'm so very grateful to be able to do it.



880 said:


> @Jereni , @DME, the cage flat is the most uncomfortable flat known to man. IMO you have to go up at least a full 1.5 size.
> the reg flat, + .5-1 size
> the kitten heel +.5 size (doable)
> 
> I couldn’t do louboutin even when I wore heels (pre ankle cartilage replacement surgery)
> 
> @afroken, forgot to say, your New Years menu sounded delicious


I've never tried the cage flat, but I heard they are super uncomfortable so I've never wanted to try them. It's so funny their heels can be SO comfortable but their flats so not.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Jereni said:


> Ask and ye shall… Here they are. Or at least the pair I spoke of upthread. They are the most wonderful silver-blue-pink glitter.
> 
> Got these for a trip to Vegas in late 2019 right before COVID struck, wore them to a dinner with DH in late 2020 possibly, and then wore them on a night out with friends this past December, on which night I … caught COVID. Cursed? Lol!
> 
> View attachment 5319605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same, I’m doing a bit of a turnover with shoes right now but it goes in fits and spurts for me. After this I prob won’t get another new pair for months and months.


I adore these! These are the ones I want - I'm just not sure what color way I want to go for. They are definitely on my wishlist though. They're gorgeous!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

coffee2go said:


> For the past few years, I learned to buy most of luxury shoes on sale, like Stuart Weitzman boots, Tod’s mocassino and so on, I don’t need trendy shoes, I usually stick to a few brands I like and buy what fits my lifestyle…. I learned to admire high heels from a far as I know I won’t be wearing them most of the time, so I’d rather splurge on a great pair of luxury branded classic boots on sale that I’ll be wearing for a few years to come, as the quality is great… but I don’t usually buy them full price as I think most of luxury shoes are overpriced…
> 
> Edit: For trainers and sneakers I usually stick with Nike, Adidas and sportswear brands, as I don’t think luxury sneakers are worth it… however I did get a pair of Stella McCartney sneaker on major sale (less than 100€ for a pair), but that was the only exception and the price was more or less the same as Nike


I am die hard Nike for sneakers / trainers and workout gear. They’re cute and great quality in a category where I have to have performance. I’ve only bought designer trainers twice - same model, different colors of Jimmy Choo. They are the *most* uncomfortable, foot killing shoes ever. I wore one pair once - never again - and need to get around to selling both pair. Lesson learned.


Jereni said:


> Ask and ye shall… Here they are. Or at least the pair I spoke of upthread. They are the most wonderful silver-blue-pink glitter.
> 
> Got these for a trip to Vegas in late 2019 right before COVID struck, wore them to a dinner with DH in late 2020 possibly, and then wore them on a night out with friends this past December, on which night I … caught COVID. Cursed? Lol!
> 
> View attachment 5319605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same, I’m doing a bit of a turnover with shoes right now but it goes in fits and spurts for me. After this I prob won’t get another new pair for months and months.


Very pretty! The only pointed toe shoes I can buy are boots because my foot is prevented from sliding forward. But pointed toe pumps are such a sleek look.

Similar to you, I was doing a shoe turnover when Covid hit in deliberately upgrading my shoe collection to be in alignment with my bag collection. But, the yawning lack of social opportunities has taken all my interest out of that. I’m simply uninterested in buying anything until I can regularly rotate the bags, shoes, jewelry, clothes I have.

————

Side note, I’ve made a teeny bit of progress on getting the surgery weight off. The surgeon took me off steroids a couple weeks ago and I’ve lost 6 lbs in that time with almost no effort (likely water weight or some other non adipose loss.) Still, I’m optimistic the other 17 lbs will come off easily given that I’m starting to exercise again. My workouts don’t look anything like what they did pre-surgery in August _(I’m giving off confused floppy toddler vibes now. LOL!) _But, just starting again is an important step forward.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> I've been doing pole and aerial silks and rope for a long time now (with pole as my main apparatus) so not doing it feels awfully unnatural to me, even though yes, it is difficult with a baby. It does take quite a bit of strength, but the great thing is that just the act of taking classes builds up your strength. I had NO strength when I first started. I literally did not do any sort of physical activity back then. I get very easily frustrated with myself because I'm a slow learner and there are so many tricks I'm trying to achieve that I struggle with. Plus, coming back postpartum means I've regressed a bit, and it feels like I've lost a ton of strength and regaining it feels futile. BUT, when I think back to where I first started, it's kind of astounding how much strength I gained and still have. Even now, postpartum, I can do things I never dreamed I'd be able to do when I first started. I think that's part of why I love pole and aerials so much and why I'm so passionate about it.
> 
> Pregnancy wasn't my favorite thing. I was lucky in that I had a very healthy pregnancy, but I felt awful and was also very sick throughout. It's actually one reason why I really don't know if there will be a second baby! It's just hard to imagine going through that again. Sleeping through the night at 10 weeks is amazing! Our girl is still not sleeping through the night, and not getting more than 2-3hrs of sleep at a time is another reason I can't imagine a second one right now or anytime soon (or ever?). I adore her, and she is SUCH a joy, but I also feel like if she ever does get to the point where she's sleeping through the night, I'm never going to want night so no sleep or interrupted sleep again!  I can imagine how very hard going back to work full time with both under 3 was. WFH with a baby is really tough, but I'm so very grateful to be able to do it.
> 
> 
> I've never tried the cage flat, but I heard they are super uncomfortable so I've never wanted to try them. It's so funny their heels can be SO comfortable but their flats so not.


The way you describe pole it sounds like fun! Do you have any apparatus at home or do you have to go to class in order to do it? I feel the same way about swimming. It kills me that I can only do it part of the year. In the summer, I swim every day, even when I don't feel like it, because I know I won't be able to do it later in the year. There isn't any other exercise I enjoy.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Ask and ye shall… Here they are. Or at least the pair I spoke of upthread. They are the most wonderful silver-blue-pink glitter.
> 
> Got these for a trip to Vegas in late 2019 right before COVID struck, wore them to a dinner with DH in late 2020 possibly, and then wore them on a night out with friends this past December, on which night I … caught COVID. Cursed? Lol!
> 
> View attachment 5319605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same, I’m doing a bit of a turnover with shoes right now but it goes in fits and spurts for me. After this I prob won’t get another new pair for months and months.



These are the grown-up's version of Cinderella's glass slippers. My eyes are out on stalks LOL


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> I've been doing pole and aerial silks and rope for a long time now (with pole as my main apparatus) so not doing it feels awfully unnatural to me, even though yes, it is difficult with a baby. It does take quite a bit of strength, but the great thing is that just the act of taking classes builds up your strength. I had NO strength when I first started. I literally did not do any sort of physical activity back then. I get very easily frustrated with myself because I'm a slow learner and there are so many tricks I'm trying to achieve that I struggle with. Plus, coming back postpartum means I've regressed a bit, and it feels like I've lost a ton of strength and regaining it feels futile. BUT, when I think back to where I first started, it's kind of astounding how much strength I gained and still have. Even now, postpartum, I can do things I never dreamed I'd be able to do when I first started. I think that's part of why I love pole and aerials so much and why I'm so passionate about it.
> 
> Pregnancy wasn't my favorite thing. I was lucky in that I had a very healthy pregnancy, but I felt awful and was also very sick throughout. It's actually one reason why I really don't know if there will be a second baby! It's just hard to imagine going through that again. Sleeping through the night at 10 weeks is amazing! Our girl is still not sleeping through the night, and not getting more than 2-3hrs of sleep at a time is another reason I can't imagine a second one right now or anytime soon (or ever?). I adore her, and she is SUCH a joy, but I also feel like if she ever does get to the point where she's sleeping through the night, I'm never going to want night so no sleep or interrupted sleep again!  I can imagine how very hard going back to work full time with both under 3 was. WFH with a baby is really tough, but I'm so very grateful to be able to do it.
> 
> 
> I've never tried the cage flat, but I heard they are super uncomfortable so I've never wanted to try them. It's so funny their heels can be SO comfortable but their flats so not.



It's great you've gone back to the thing you love, and at a pursuit that makes you stronger, fitter and more flexible. 

Sometimes activities take and sometimes  - I can't wait to give them up.

I've done yoga since I was a teen and I love it so much, it's literally as close to me as breathing. However, I took up Jujitsu in 2010 and stuck it out for more than 4 years (or until I got my brown belt) even had to do competitions to reach a certain level. Let's just say, although I really liked and admired the guys (I was the only woman for most of the time) and we were literally a champion dojo, I was happy when we moved and class wasn't around the corner anymore. Good I have a few self-defence  'moves' but I wouldn't go back. DH still goes to Aikido when in Scotland but I'll stick to Ashtanga thanks.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I am die hard Nike for sneakers / trainers and workout gear. They’re cute and great quality in a category where I have to have performance. I’ve only bought designer trainers twice - same model, different colors of Jimmy Choo. They are the *most* uncomfortable, foot killing shoes ever. I wore one pair once - never again - and need to get around to selling both pair. Lesson learned.
> Very pretty! The only pointed toe shoes I can buy are boots because my foot is prevented from sliding forward. But pointed toe pumps are such a sleek look.
> 
> Similar to you, I was doing a shoe turnover when Covid hit in deliberately upgrading my shoe collection to be in alignment with my bag collection. But, the yawning lack of social opportunities has taken all my interest out of that. I’m simply uninterested in buying anything until I can regularly rotate the bags, shoes, jewelry, clothes I have.
> 
> ————
> 
> Side note, I’ve made a teeny bit of progress on getting the surgery weight off. The surgeon took me off steroids a couple weeks ago and I’ve lost 6 lbs in that time with almost no effort (likely water weight or some other non adipose loss.) Still, I’m optimistic the other 17 lbs will come off easily given that I’m starting to exercise again. My workouts don’t look anything like what they did pre-surgery in August _(I’m giving off confused floppy toddler vibes now. LOL!) _But, just starting again is an important step forward.



Congratulations, 6lbs is a lot. I can understand, being out of control, when you were so fit, flexible and in shape before is so hard, but we are so proud of you.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> just starting again is an important step forward


congrats! We are here for you! Floppy toddlers still move quite fast


----------



## baghabitz34

This little pink cutie today, Coach tea rose Rogue 25 in primrose


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Side note, I’ve made a teeny bit of progress on getting the surgery weight off. The surgeon took me off steroids a couple weeks ago and I’ve lost 6 lbs in that time with almost no effort (likely water weight or some other non adipose loss.) Still, I’m optimistic the other 17 lbs will come off easily given that I’m starting to exercise again. My workouts don’t look anything like what they did pre-surgery in August _(I’m giving off confused floppy toddler vibes now. LOL!) _But, just starting again is an important step forward.


As someone who has been there, done that with steroid weight gain, I can tell you that coming off steroids makes a BIG difference! You may find that you lose even more than 6 pounds (though YMMV). It's also good that you're finding the energy to exercise again. Be patient with yourself. You've had a very tough year, and it will take time to crawl (figuratively and literally!) back from everything you've been through.

Have you thought of ways you can pamper yourself, like little mini-rewards? Not food, obviously, but maybe bubble baths, or candles, or something else that makes you feel special?


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> This little pink cutie today, Coach tea rose Rogue 25 in primrose
> View attachment 5319835


What a sweet, sweet bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Carrying my reddest bag today: Balenciaga Town in Rouge Coquelicot with GSHW.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Ask and ye shall… Here they are. Or at least the pair I spoke of upthread. They are the most wonderful silver-blue-pink glitter.
> 
> Got these for a trip to Vegas in late 2019 right before COVID struck, wore them to a dinner with DH in late 2020 possibly, and then wore them on a night out with friends this past December, on which night I … caught COVID. Cursed? Lol!
> 
> View attachment 5319605


OMG, these are total fairytale beautiful! I’d kill myself falling over in them like a daughter in her mother’s heels! Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!


dramaprincess713 said:


> I've been doing pole and aerial silks and rope for a long time now (with pole as my main apparatus) so not doing it feels awfully unnatural to me, even though yes, it is difficult with a baby. It does take quite a bit of strength, but the great thing is that just the act of taking classes builds up your strength. I had NO strength when I first started. I literally did not do any sort of physical activity back then. I get very easily frustrated with myself because I'm a slow learner and there are so many tricks I'm trying to achieve that I struggle with. Plus, coming back postpartum means I've regressed a bit, and it feels like I've lost a ton of strength and regaining it feels futile. BUT, when I think back to where I first started, it's kind of astounding how much strength I gained and still have. Even now, postpartum, I can do things I never dreamed I'd be able to do when I first started. I think that's part of why I love pole and aerials so much and why I'm so passionate about it.
> 
> Pregnancy wasn't my favorite thing. I was lucky in that I had a very healthy pregnancy, but I felt awful and was also very sick throughout. It's actually one reason why I really don't know if there will be a second baby! It's just hard to imagine going through that again. Sleeping through the night at 10 weeks is amazing! Our girl is still not sleeping through the night, and not getting more than 2-3hrs of sleep at a time is another reason I can't imagine a second one right now or anytime soon (or ever?). I adore her, and she is SUCH a joy, but I also feel like if she ever does get to the point where she's sleeping through the night, I'm never going to want night so no sleep or interrupted sleep again!  I can imagine how very hard going back to work full time with both under 3 was. WFH with a baby is really tough, but I'm so very grateful to be able to do it.
> 
> 
> I've never tried the cage flat, but I heard they are super uncomfortable so I've never wanted to try them. It's so funny their heels can be SO comfortable but their flats so not.


Your pole sounds incredible. It’s great you’ve found something you love and your strength will come back in time. I’d love to give it a go but have no arm strength! 

Even one baby is hard especially when they don’t sleep. Sleep deprivation is torture!! You’ll get there. 

@Sparkletastic  Well done on this side note! You are doing so well to have lost this weight already after everything. That fitness will come back if you take it slow. Your muscles have the memory of doing it all before. Be proud of yourself. 

I’ve lost lots of running fitness because of my meds generally making me so tired and work being so full on. I’m trying to keep it in perspective. I only started running in March 2020. Last year I ran over 900km. If I have to slow up for now and do a bit less I can get it back when the weather improves and the evenings get lighter. 

If this holiday works out (4 more days of not catching Covid!) then one of my joys will be running along the shore of the beautiful island we stay on. 



papertiger said:


> It's great you've gone back to the thing you love, and at a pursuit that makes you stronger, fitter and more flexible.
> 
> Sometimes activities take and sometimes  - I can't wait to give them up.
> 
> I've done yoga since I was a teen and I love it so much, it's literally as close to me as breathing. However, I took up Jujitsu in 2010 and stuck it out for more than 4 years (or until I got my brown belt) even had to do competitions to reach a certain level. Let's just say, although I really liked and admired the guys (I was the only woman for most of the time) and we were literally a champion dojo, I was happy when we moved and class wasn't around the corner anymore. Good I have a few self-defence  'moves' but I wouldn't go back. DH still goes to Aikido when in Scotland but I'll stick to Ashtanga thanks.


I discovered I love yoga last year. It was the first thing that eventually took me out of the dreadful place my head was in after my trigger. I had to focus so much on what to do and breathing that slowly I got lost in it. Now I’m a lot better but I still try to keep doing yoga as much as I can as it brings both calm and energy. 


baghabitz34 said:


> This little pink cutie today, Coach tea rose Rogue 25 in primrose
> View attachment 5319835


I love Coach tea rose and your bag is a beautiful colour as well as having all the beautiful cut flowers. The Rogue looks a great size too. My tea rose Dinky is a bit small at times but I love the fact I can use it with the chain or remove it and carry it by hand as a cute clutch.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Carrying my reddest bag today: Balenciaga Town in Rouge Coquelicot with GSHW.
> 
> View attachment 5320205



This is a stunning red bag!! I love this style and it rocks in red! I hope you both went somewhere fun. 

I saw these red Mulberry bags today when they emailed me the new launch. I’m not at all sure what I think of them. 
The Small and Large Softie (shown here in red for February but they come in other colours too). 



I don’t think they are my style and I don’t think they are very Mulberry like. However, I respect that others may love them so thought I’d share here for opinions.

Edit: after posting I noticed the colour looks more orange and checked. It is named coral orange so it’s definitely not red! Sorry…


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> This little pink cutie today, Coach tea rose Rogue 25 in primrose
> View attachment 5319835


I'm always a bit jealous when I see Coach Tea Rose Rogues. They are so distinctive. I have a lot of Interestingly decorative bags from years ago and don't use them so much anymore which is why I didn't get one (would been my first Coach). Still fthink they're fab though.


----------



## baghabitz34

ElainePG said:


> What a sweet, sweet bag!


Thanks!


Katinahat said:


> OMG, these are total fairytale beautiful! I’d kill myself falling over in them like a daughter in her mother’s heels! Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!
> 
> Your pole sounds incredible. It’s great you’ve found something you love and your strength will come back in time. I’d love to give it a go but have no arm strength!
> 
> Even one baby is hard especially when they don’t sleep. Sleep deprivation is torture!! You’ll get there.
> 
> @Sparkletastic  Well done on this side note! You are doing so well to have lost this weight already after everything. That fitness will come back if you take it slow. Your muscles have the memory of doing it all before. Be proud of yourself.
> 
> I’ve lost lots of running fitness because of my meds generally making me so tired and work being so full on. I’m trying to keep it in perspective. I only started running in March 2020. Last year I ran over 900km. If I have to slow up for now and do a bit less I can get it back when the weather improves and the evenings get lighter.
> 
> If this holiday works out (4 more days of not catching Covid!) then one of my joys will be running along the shore of the beautiful island we stay on.
> 
> 
> I discovered I love yoga last year. It was the first thing that eventually took me out of the dreadful place my head was in after my trigger. I had to focus so much on what to do and breathing that slowly I got lost in it. Now I’m a lot better but I still try to keep doing yoga up as much as I can as it brings both calm and energy.
> 
> I love Coach tea rose and your bag is a beautiful colour as well as having all the beautiful cut flowers. The Rogue looks a great size too. My tea rose dinky is s bit small fat times but I love the fact I can use it with the chain or remove it and carry it by hand as a cute clutch.
> View attachment 5320209


Thanks! I like your grey tea rose Dinky. I’ve been tempted over the years, but the Dinky is just too small for me. Even my 25 Rogues are on the small side to me. I like the big bags!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> OMG, these are total fairytale beautiful! I’d kill myself falling over in them like a daughter in her mother’s heels! Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!
> 
> Your pole sounds incredible. It’s great you’ve found something you love and your strength will come back in time. I’d love to give it a go but have no arm strength!
> 
> Even one baby is hard especially when they don’t sleep. Sleep deprivation is torture!! You’ll get there.
> 
> @Sparkletastic  Well done on this side note! You are doing so well to have lost this weight already after everything. That fitness will come back if you take it slow. Your muscles have the memory of doing it all before. Be proud of yourself.
> 
> I’ve lost lots of running fitness because of my meds generally making me so tired and work being so full on. I’m trying to keep it in perspective. I only started running in March 2020. Last year I ran over 900km. If I have to slow up for now and do a bit less I can get it back when the weather improves and the evenings get lighter.
> 
> If this holiday works out (4 more days of not catching Covid!) then one of my joys will be running along the shore of the beautiful island we stay on.
> 
> 
> I discovered I love yoga last year. It was the first thing that eventually took me out of the dreadful place my head was in after my trigger. I had to focus so much on what to do and breathing that slowly I got lost in it. Now I’m a lot better but I still try to keep doing yoga up as much as I can as it brings both calm and energy.
> 
> I love Coach tea rose and your bag is a beautiful colour as well as having all the beautiful cut flowers. The Rogue looks a great size too. My tea rose Dinky is a bit small at times but I love the fact I can use it with the chain or remove it and carry it by hand as a cute clutch.
> View attachment 5320209


Am I the only one without a Tea Rose bag? This one's quite sexy too


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> This is a stunning red bag!! I love this style and it rocks in red! I hope you both went somewhere fun.
> 
> I saw these red Mulberry bags today when they emailed me the new launch. I’m not at all sure what I think of them.
> The Small and Large Softie (shown here in red for February but they come in other colours too).
> View attachment 5320217
> View attachment 5320218
> 
> I don’t think they are my style and I don’t think they are very Mulberry like. However, I respect that others may love them so thought I’d share here for opinions.
> 
> Edit: after posting I noticed the colour looks more orange and checked. It is named coral orange so it’s definitely not red! Sorry…



They're fun and the colour is great but I agree, not Mulberry looking enough for long-term


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Carrying my reddest bag today: Balenciaga Town in Rouge Coquelicot with GSHW.
> 
> View attachment 5320205



Cool, and red hot


----------



## dcooney4

Ended up letting go of the large art/ travel bag I purchased last month . It would have fit my supplies but was to heavy. I realized when I travel I prefer my backpack with a travel sleeve. My Dh said despite it being from the mens section it was not his style so I got rid of it. I have to say I am happy to have the space back it took up. I know some of you like big bags, but they must be hard to store.


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> Happy to hear it went so well for you!





Jereni said:


> YAY! So happy for you, that sounds like a great date!





ElainePG said:


> Thrilled for you!




Thank you everyone! He made it very clear that he'd like to see me again even if it's just sitting in his car. He invited me to play video-games at his home too...  I'm hoping to hear from him soon. I don't know what to call him but after that date it definitely seems like we're more than friends and growing closer to bf - gf territory. Dating in the 21st century is so complex but I think it's fair that I call him my boyfriend. It feels right for me to say that. If this wasn't going anywhere I know for a fact he would've said something. It's an easier way to describe what's happening; however, I can definitely see us having the "what are we" conversation soon.

Gosh this thread moves quickly. If I don't check it for a day I swear I'm behind on all of the latest gossip!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Katinahat said:


> This is a stunning red bag!! I love this style and it rocks in red! I hope you both went somewhere fun.
> 
> I saw these red Mulberry bags today when they emailed me the new launch. I’m not at all sure what I think of them.
> The Small and Large Softie (shown here in red for February but they come in other colours too).
> View attachment 5320217
> View attachment 5320218
> 
> I don’t think they are my style and I don’t think they are very Mulberry like. However, I respect that others may love them so thought I’d share here for opinions.
> 
> Edit: after posting I noticed the colour looks more orange and checked. It is named coral orange so it’s definitely not red! Sorry…


I may be stodgy, but that one looks like someone was upcycling an unwanted puffer jacket… like Mulberry for Shein.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> This is a stunning red bag!! I love this style and it rocks in red! I hope you both went somewhere fun.
> 
> I saw these red Mulberry bags today when they emailed me the new launch. I’m not at all sure what I think of them.
> The Small and Large Softie (shown here in red for February but they come in other colours too).
> View attachment 5320217
> View attachment 5320218
> 
> I don’t think they are my style and I don’t think they are very Mulberry like. However, I respect that others may love them so thought I’d share here for opinions.
> 
> Edit: after posting I noticed the colour looks more orange and checked. It is named coral orange so it’s definitely not red! Sorry…



They kind of resemble Miu Miu handbags.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Ended up letting go of the large art/ travel bag I purchased last month . It would have fit my supplies but was to heavy. I realized when I travel I prefer my backpack with a travel sleeve. My Dh said despite it being from the mens section it was not his style so I got rid of it. I have to say I am happy to have the space back it took up. I know some of you like big bags, but they must be hard to store.



You can always store the small ones inside if the right shape. 

Well done for thinking it through. No point in keeping a bag that doesn't work.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> This is a stunning red bag!! I love this style and it rocks in red! I hope you both went somewhere fun.
> 
> I saw these red Mulberry bags today when they emailed me the new launch. I’m not at all sure what I think of them.
> The Small and Large Softie (shown here in red for February but they come in other colours too).
> View attachment 5320217
> View attachment 5320218
> 
> I don’t think they are my style and I don’t think they are very Mulberry like. However, I respect that others may love them so thought I’d share here for opinions.
> 
> Edit: after posting I noticed the colour looks more orange and checked. It is named coral orange so it’s definitely not red! Sorry…


Thank you for the compliment on my red bag! No, we didn't go anyplace really fun, but carrying this *RED* bag absolutely elevated the errand. 

I got the Mulberry email too, and saw those softie bags! I clicked (Hah! Of course I did!), because at first I was intrigued, but once I looked more closely, they didn't look "Mulberry-ish" to me. To me, Mulberry bags are classics. These looked more "one and done": in style this season, and then out of date. Then again, to each her (his) own.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> OMG, these are total fairytale beautiful! I’d kill myself falling over in them like a daughter in her mother’s heels! Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!
> 
> Your pole sounds incredible. It’s great you’ve found something you love and your strength will come back in time. I’d love to give it a go but have no arm strength!
> 
> Even one baby is hard especially when they don’t sleep. Sleep deprivation is torture!! You’ll get there.
> 
> @Sparkletastic  Well done on this side note! You are doing so well to have lost this weight already after everything. That fitness will come back if you take it slow. Your muscles have the memory of doing it all before. Be proud of yourself.
> 
> I’ve lost lots of running fitness because of my meds generally making me so tired and work being so full on. I’m trying to keep it in perspective. I only started running in March 2020. Last year I ran over 900km. If I have to slow up for now and do a bit less I can get it back when the weather improves and the evenings get lighter.
> 
> If this holiday works out (4 more days of not catching Covid!) then one of my joys will be running along the shore of the beautiful island we stay on.
> 
> 
> I discovered I love yoga last year. It was the first thing that eventually took me out of the dreadful place my head was in after my trigger. I had to focus so much on what to do and breathing that slowly I got lost in it. Now I’m a lot better but I still try to keep doing yoga as much as I can as it brings both calm and energy.
> 
> I love Coach tea rose and your bag is a beautiful colour as well as having all the beautiful cut flowers. The Rogue looks a great size too. My tea rose Dinky is a bit small at times but I love the fact I can use it with the chain or remove it and carry it by hand as a cute clutch.
> View attachment 5320209


What a sweet bag! Those tea roses are adorable.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Am I the only one without a Tea Rose bag? This one's quite sexy too


No, I don't have one either. But now I'm tempted!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Cool, and red hot


Thank you! I had two red bags that I let go over the past few years, because they were too heavy (LV Capucines BB and MJ 54 Mini). So now I was without a solid red bag, and I was in *pain*! 

So when Mr. PG asked me what I wanted for my birthday this year, I asked for a bag (well, obviously!) and thought about what really made me happy in my handbag collection. I realized that my Balenciaga Town in Anthracite was the perfect size and weight, and that if I could find one in red I would be very, very happy. 

After some searching, I found this one, and the rest, as they say…


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> I may be stodgy, but that one looks like someone was upcycling an unwanted puffer jacket… like Mulberry for Shein.


That is hysterical!!!


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> Am I the only one without a Tea Rose bag? This one's quite sexy too



Nope, it’s not just you; I don’t have one, either, but the eye candy here makes me want one!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Am I the only one without a Tea Rose bag? This one's quite sexy too


I don't have one either. I wanted the very first color combo in the saddle bag but then it sold out.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Carrying my reddest bag today: Balenciaga Town in Rouge Coquelicot with GSHW.
> 
> View attachment 5320205



What a showstopper!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## SakuraSakura

( Does this count in the pink-red theme?)


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Side note, I’ve made a teeny bit of progress on getting the surgery weight off. The surgeon took me off steroids a couple weeks ago and I’ve lost 6 lbs in that time with almost no effort (likely water weight or some other non adipose loss.) Still, I’m optimistic the other 17 lbs will come off easily given that I’m starting to exercise again. My workouts don’t look anything like what they did pre-surgery in August _(I’m giving off confused floppy toddler vibes now. LOL!) _But, just starting again is an important step forward.



Yay congrats on your weight loss! That’s great. I’m hoping for something similar. Been working out a lot more in the last month so I need to do a weigh-in but I haven’t had the guts to do it yet. 



baghabitz34 said:


> This little pink cutie today, Coach tea rose Rogue 25 in primrose
> View attachment 5319835



Very cute Coach tea rose Rogue!



ElainePG said:


> Carrying my reddest bag today: Balenciaga Town in Rouge Coquelicot with GSHW.
> 
> View attachment 5320205



Ooh la la! Gorgeous bag and color!



Katinahat said:


> OMG, these are total fairytale beautiful! I’d kill myself falling over in them like a daughter in her mother’s heels! Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!
> 
> Your pole sounds incredible. It’s great you’ve found something you love and your strength will come back in time. I’d love to give it a go but have no arm strength!
> 
> Even one baby is hard especially when they don’t sleep. Sleep deprivation is torture!! You’ll get there.
> 
> @Sparkletastic  Well done on this side note! You are doing so well to have lost this weight already after everything. That fitness will come back if you take it slow. Your muscles have the memory of doing it all before. Be proud of yourself.
> 
> I’ve lost lots of running fitness because of my meds generally making me so tired and work being so full on. I’m trying to keep it in perspective. I only started running in March 2020. Last year I ran over 900km. If I have to slow up for now and do a bit less I can get it back when the weather improves and the evenings get lighter.
> 
> If this holiday works out (4 more days of not catching Covid!) then one of my joys will be running along the shore of the beautiful island we stay on.
> 
> 
> I discovered I love yoga last year. It was the first thing that eventually took me out of the dreadful place my head was in after my trigger. I had to focus so much on what to do and breathing that slowly I got lost in it. Now I’m a lot better but I still try to keep doing yoga as much as I can as it brings both calm and energy.
> 
> I love Coach tea rose and your bag is a beautiful colour as well as having all the beautiful cut flowers. The Rogue looks a great size too. My tea rose Dinky is a bit small at times but I love the fact I can use it with the chain or remove it and carry it by hand as a cute clutch.
> View attachment 5320209



Aw thank you! I should try to wear them more. Most of my heels I can get away with for work but this is not one of them.

Love your tea rose Dinky!


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I had two red bags that I let go over the past few years, because they were too heavy (LV Capucines BB and MJ 54 Mini). So now I was without a solid red bag, and I was in *pain*!
> 
> So when Mr. PG asked me what I wanted for my birthday this year, I asked for a bag (well, obviously!) and thought about what really made me happy in my handbag collection. I realized that my Balenciaga Town in Anthracite was the perfect size and weight, and that if I could find one in red I would be very, very happy.
> 
> After some searching, I found this one, and the rest, as they say…


I LOVE your Bal town! I don't have this particular style (I have cities, firsts, and days), but it looks like a terrific crossbody size.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> I LOVE your Bal town! I don't have this particular style (I have cities, firsts, and days), but it looks like a terrific crossbody size.


I've never held a town but some people say it is the perfect size. I didn't like the way the first looked on me. I've never had a city. I have a velo, club, mini pompon, and 2 days.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I saw these red Mulberry bags today when they emailed me the new launch. I’m not at all sure what I think of them.
> The Small and Large Softie (shown here in red for February but they come in other colours too).
> View attachment 5320217
> View attachment 5320218
> 
> I don’t think they are my style and I don’t think they are very Mulberry like. However, I respect that others may love them so thought I’d share here for opinions.
> 
> Edit: after posting I noticed the colour looks more orange and checked. It is named coral orange so it’s definitely not red! Sorry…



I can see what they are going for with this and it’s definitely a very ‘Mulberry’ take on the puffy bag trend. I’m not immune to that trend, and I especially don’t mind the tote version … but overall I do think they are too much of a departure from classic Mulberry to really fit in with their line.


----------



## Jereni

Yesterday wore my BV pouch out for my dad’s birthday dinner.




These were the pairings, but in retrospect I don’t think I like this green with the rust color. Going to stick with pairing slightly more teal greens with this red.


----------



## jblended

_Slowly_ catching up on the thread. Still have a long way to go, it always moves so fast in here!

@BowieFan1971 Your new coat is _divine_! It is absolutely perfect for you. So happy you made that choice over the bag. You'll find the bag preloved at some point (and you're so good and giving those TLC) but that coat would be impossible to find again. 

@papertiger Very happy to see you back on this thread! We missed you in last year's. 

@Katinahat I was wondering where you'd suddenly gone and it's great that you're back!  Terribly sorry to hear that you've had such trauma to deal with but, to echo everyone else, you're incredibly strong and brave for tackling this head on and reclaiming your mental health. Keep putting your mental health first and know that we're all here to support. 

That's about as much as I've gleaned so far. I'll keep working my way through the thread and hopefully figure out how everyone is with a bit more time. So happy to see all the chatter in here. Also spotted some lovely bag pics on these last few pages. Don't need context to say that they're each gorgeous bags!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> Side note, I’ve made a teeny bit of progress on getting the surgery weight off. The surgeon took me off steroids a couple weeks ago and I’ve lost 6 lbs in that time with almost no effort (likely water weight or some other non adipose loss.) Still, I’m optimistic the other 17 lbs will come off easily given that I’m starting to exercise again. My workouts don’t look anything like what they did pre-surgery in August _(I’m giving off confused floppy toddler vibes now. LOL!) _But, just starting again is an important step forward.


That is wonderful! So glad you're feeling optimistic as well. Starting again is a huge step forward - congrats!



whateve said:


> The way you describe pole it sounds like fun! Do you have any apparatus at home or do you have to go to class in order to do it? I feel the same way about swimming. It kills me that I can only do it part of the year. In the summer, I swim every day, even when I don't feel like it, because I know I won't be able to do it later in the year. There isn't any other exercise I enjoy.


It is so much fun!  I have a pole at home, but the room that it is in is now the baby's room so I don't really get to use it much anymore. Every so often I can jump on for some quick conditioning, but it's rare. Mainly I go to a studio to pole. Even before baby, I much preferred to go to a studio than to pole at home. I'm so grateful to have a home pole, but there's something about being in a studio with other people that just adds something that can't be replicated at home. Plus, the height and space I have at home isn't nearly as much as I have in a studio so the things I can do at home are limited.

I wish I felt good about swimming! I'm actually kind of scared of swimming, lol. Technically, I CAN swim, but not well at all, and I don't trust my swimming one bit. I'm also scared of deep water (probably because I don't trust my swimming!). Are there any gyms or facilities near by with an indoor pool? I can imagine how frustrating it is to only because to swim part of the year!



papertiger said:


> It's great you've gone back to the thing you love, and at a pursuit that makes you stronger, fitter and more flexible.
> 
> Sometimes activities take and sometimes  - I can't wait to give them up.
> 
> I've done yoga since I was a teen and I love it so much, it's literally as close to me as breathing. However, I took up Jujitsu in 2010 and stuck it out for more than 4 years (or until I got my brown belt) even had to do competitions to reach a certain level. Let's just say, although I really liked and admired the guys (I was the only woman for most of the time) and we were literally a champion dojo, I was happy when we moved and class wasn't around the corner anymore. Good I have a few self-defence  'moves' but I wouldn't go back. DH still goes to Aikido when in Scotland but I'll stick to Ashtanga thanks.


I want to get more into yoga! I've done a little bit of it, and I've really enjoyed what I've done. 

I hear you on the some activities take and some don't! I love pole and aerial arts so so much. And pole, especially, is now such an integral part of my life that I can't imagine my life without it. However, I also tried taking up running in 2009, and, like you with Jujitsue, stuck it out for several years. I ran nearly every day and entered 5k and 10k races and even a half marathon. I liked the fact that I could do it - especially the half marathon. There definitely was a big sense of accomplishment, especially since I picked it up after doing nothing. (Literally - my best friend and I decided to enter a half marathon after watching a friend run the NYC marathon, even though neither of us had run ever. Everyone thought we were nuts, but we signed up and ran that half marathon 4 months later.) But, I never got to the point where I actually liked running. My husband was a runner for years before his knees told him to stop, but he loved it. We would talk about it, and he would say, "don't you love it when you can just put on your headphones and run and zone out?", and I couldn't ever relate to that because I never could zone out while running - whether I was listening to music or an audiobook or whatever, my prevailing thought in all that running for all those years was always, "am I almost done now?" I finally gave it up when I was visiting my best friend and went out on a run, and she made a comment about how she had stopped running because she never enjoyed it and there were other forms of exercise she enjoyed more. It was like a lightbulb went off in my head - at this point I had found pole and aerials, which I LOVE, so why was I continuing to force myself to run when I disliked it so much? Every so often, I might still go for a run, but it will never be my exercise of choice!



Katinahat said:


> Your pole sounds incredible. It’s great you’ve found something you love and your strength will come back in time. I’d love to give it a go but have no arm strength!
> 
> Even one baby is hard especially when they don’t sleep. Sleep deprivation is torture!! You’ll get there.
> 
> @Sparkletastic  Well done on this side note! You are doing so well to have lost this weight already after everything. That fitness will come back if you take it slow. Your muscles have the memory of doing it all before. Be proud of yourself.
> 
> I’ve lost lots of running fitness because of my meds generally making me so tired and work being so full on. I’m trying to keep it in perspective. I only started running in March 2020. Last year I ran over 900km. If I have to slow up for now and do a bit less I can get it back when the weather improves and the evenings get lighter.
> 
> If this holiday works out (4 more days of not catching Covid!) then one of my joys will be running along the shore of the beautiful island we stay on.
> 
> 
> I discovered I love yoga last year. It was the first thing that eventually took me out of the dreadful place my head was in after my trigger. I had to focus so much on what to do and breathing that slowly I got lost in it. Now I’m a lot better but I still try to keep doing yoga as much as I can as it brings both calm and energy.
> 
> I love Coach tea rose and your bag is a beautiful colour as well as having all the beautiful cut flowers. The Rogue looks a great size too. My tea rose Dinky is a bit small at times but I love the fact I can use it with the chain or remove it and carry it by hand as a cute clutch.
> View attachment 5320209


Thank you! I had zero upper body strength - or any strength whatsoever - when I started, but slowly I built some up. It took me three months to finally be able to climb the pole (most students get the hang of climbing in their first few classes). The pole teacher and enthusiast in me feels that anyone who is interested should give it a try because we all have to start somewhere and also because if I can do it, truly anyone can!

I think it's so awesome you love to run! I posted above about how I tried so hard to be a runner, and I never enjoyed it. I still wish I did though. There is something about running and being a runner that is very aspirational to me. I think that's why I stuck it out for so long. That and the fact that I was relatively decent at it, in that I had the endurance to keep going and could keep a fairly decent time, so I thought that if I just kept at it long enough, I would reach the point of actually liking running. But alas, I'm just not a runner. I do, however, very much admire those who are and still wish I was one of you!



Katinahat said:


> This is a stunning red bag!! I love this style and it rocks in red! I hope you both went somewhere fun.
> 
> I saw these red Mulberry bags today when they emailed me the new launch. I’m not at all sure what I think of them.
> The Small and Large Softie (shown here in red for February but they come in other colours too).
> View attachment 5320217
> View attachment 5320218
> 
> I don’t think they are my style and I don’t think they are very Mulberry like. However, I respect that others may love them so thought I’d share here for opinions.
> 
> Edit: after posting I noticed the colour looks more orange and checked. It is named coral orange so it’s definitely not red! Sorry…


I don't love these, but I'm a bit torn on the puffer trend in general. I agree that they don't seem very Mulberry-like. I think of Mulberry as very classic whereas these seem almost exceedingly trendy.



papertiger said:


> Am I the only one without a Tea Rose bag? This one's quite sexy too


I was almost able to pass on the Tea Rose bags until the Crystal Tea Rose Rogue 25 came out. The crystal tea roses got me. The photo doesn't capture all that well, but in real life, it is one of the most stunning bags to me. The sparkle from the crystals is just perfect. The Rogue in the 25 size is smaller than I would normally go for, but I made an exception for the crystal tea roses!




SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you everyone! He made it very clear that he'd like to see me again even if it's just sitting in his car. He invited me to play video-games at his home too...  I'm hoping to hear from him soon. I don't know what to call him but after that date it definitely seems like we're more than friends and growing closer to bf - gf territory. Dating in the 21st century is so complex but I think it's fair that I call him my boyfriend. It feels right for me to say that. If this wasn't going anywhere I know for a fact he would've said something. It's an easier way to describe what's happening; however, I can definitely see us having the "what are we" conversation soon.
> 
> Gosh this thread moves quickly. If I don't check it for a day I swear I'm behind on all of the latest gossip!


This is so wonderful! He sounds like a great guy, and you sound very happy!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Thanks to everyone for all the encouragement. It is so much appreciated.  This has by far been the roughest year of my life. So the virtual care is a treasure. 





dramaprincess713 said:


> I've been doing pole and aerial silks and rope for a long time now (with pole as my main apparatus) so not doing it feels awfully unnatural to me, even though yes, it is difficult with a baby. It does take quite a bit of strength, but the great thing is that just the act of taking classes builds up your strength. I had NO strength when I first started. I literally did not do any sort of physical activity back then. I get very easily frustrated with myself because I'm a slow learner and there are so many tricks I'm trying to achieve that I struggle with. Plus, coming back postpartum means I've regressed a bit, and it feels like I've lost a ton of strength and regaining it feels futile. BUT, when I think back to where I first started, it's kind of astounding how much strength I gained and still have. Even now, postpartum, I can do things I never dreamed I'd be able to do when I first started. I think that's part of why I love pole and aerials so much and why I'm so passionate about it.
> 
> Pregnancy wasn't my favorite thing. I was lucky in that I had a very healthy pregnancy, but I felt awful and was also very sick throughout. It's actually one reason why I really don't know if there will be a second baby! It's just hard to imagine going through that again. Sleeping through the night at 10 weeks is amazing! Our girl is still not sleeping through the night, and not getting more than 2-3hrs of sleep at a time is another reason I can't imagine a second one right now or anytime soon (or ever?). I adore her, and she is SUCH a joy, but I also feel like if she ever does get to the point where she's sleeping through the night, I'm never going to want night so no sleep or interrupted sleep again!  I can imagine how very hard going back to work full time with both under 3 was. WFH with a baby is really tough, but I'm so very grateful to be able to do it.
> 
> 
> I've never tried the cage flat, but I heard they are super uncomfortable so I've never wanted to try them. It's so funny their heels can be SO comfortable but their flats so not.


I despised being pregnant and was high risk both times. So you aren’t alone in not liking that part of the journey.

One of my friends invited me to try pole and arial with her. I may try when I’m a bit stronger. It looks fun. 





whateve said:


> The way you describe pole it sounds like fun! Do you have any apparatus at home or do you have to go to class in order to do it? I feel the same way about swimming. It kills me that I can only do it part of the year. In the summer, I swim every day, even when I don't feel like it, because I know I won't be able to do it later in the year. There isn't any other exercise I enjoy.


I miss going to the gym because I liked the elliptical and I loooooved weight training. And, I liked the community. Doing things at home aren’t nearly as inspiring.


papertiger said:


> Congratulations, 6lbs is a lot. I can understand, being out of control, when you were so fit, flexible and in shape before is so hard, but we are so proud of you.


Thank you for the empathy. I always enjoyed being fit and it came naturally from doing dance / gymnastics/ cheer through college. Now I feel like I’m rumbling around in someone else’s body. It’s bizarre to me that fitness can change so rapidly for the negative!


ElainePG said:


> As someone who has been there, done that with steroid weight gain, I can tell you that coming off steroids makes a BIG difference! You may find that you lose even more than 6 pounds (though YMMV). It's also good that you're finding the energy to exercise again. Be patient with yourself. You've had a very tough year, and it will take time to crawl (figuratively and literally!) back from everything you've been through.
> 
> Have you thought of ways you can pamper yourself, like little mini-rewards? Not food, obviously, but maybe bubble baths, or candles, or something else that makes you feel special?


OMG Elaine! Steroids are a blessing and a curse!!!
That being said, I’ve turned my life upside down on purpose. I’m really aware now of self care whereas I was a “doer for others” before. _(Read not so blissfully blind codependent) _I’ve even let go of some friendships when people didn’t show up after years of me being there for them. So, yes. Daily I am trying to learn to treat myself as precious. It’s harder than it sounds. It’s such a learning process that I literally and consciously note in my daily journalling what “fed” my soul and what “taxed” it that day. I’m working on moving to the former and eliminating the latter. 





Vintage Leather said:


> I may be stodgy, but that one looks like someone was upcycling an unwanted puffer jacket… like Mulberry for Shein.


 Then I join you in stodgy land. The puffy look is so not my cup of tea.


ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I had two red bags that I let go over the past few years, because they were too heavy (LV Capucines BB and MJ 54 Mini). So now I was without a solid red bag, and I was in *pain*!
> 
> So when Mr. PG asked me what I wanted for my birthday this year, I asked for a bag (well, obviously!) and thought about what really made me happy in my handbag collection. I realized that my Balenciaga Town in Anthracite was the perfect size and weight, and that if I could find one in red I would be very, very happy.
> 
> After some searching, I found this one, and the rest, as they say…


 I loved your Capucines but so many people got rid of it due to weight. That’s what scared me off. But they are beautiful bags. I wonder if LV has / will remedy the weight issue - similarly to how Saint Laurent took weight out of the Sac du Jours.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Anyone ever look at their collections and say I love you but you’re not feeling as “fresh” and interesting as I’d like? 

I don’t want to get rid of anything but I feel an irrational itch to mix things up with something new. Which is silly since I bemoan not having enough places in Covid times to wear what I have. 

I think it’s the Chanels and Diors that are bugging me. When I got the caviar black flap to replace the patent I’d sold, I was extremely happy. But, it feels a little dated to me. Which again, makes zero sense as C flaps are flying off shelves despite the ultra stupid price increases. And the Dior tote I rehomed to DD felt downright stodgy (though she’s loving it).

So, I love the C’s and D’s but I want something like the Fendi First to pop up in my closet. I’m liking my non quilted bags a bit more for someone reason and I’m not drawn to anything I would have wanted even 2 years ago.

What in the world is going on?


----------



## SakuraSakura

It's interesting how pole dancing is a topic of conversation right now as I'm trying my first class this upcoming Saturday! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> That is wonderful! So glad you're feeling optimistic as well. Starting again is a huge step forward - congrats!
> 
> 
> It is so much fun!  I have a pole at home, but the room that it is in is now the baby's room so I don't really get to use it much anymore. Every so often I can jump on for some quick conditioning, but it's rare. Mainly I go to a studio to pole. Even before baby, I much preferred to go to a studio than to pole at home. I'm so grateful to have a home pole, but there's something about being in a studio with other people that just adds something that can't be replicated at home. Plus, the height and space I have at home isn't nearly as much as I have in a studio so the things I can do at home are limited.
> 
> I wish I felt good about swimming! I'm actually kind of scared of swimming, lol. Technically, I CAN swim, but not well at all, and I don't trust my swimming one bit. I'm also scared of deep water (probably because I don't trust my swimming!). Are there any gyms or facilities near by with an indoor pool? I can imagine how frustrating it is to only because to swim part of the year!
> 
> 
> I want to get more into yoga! I've done a little bit of it, and I've really enjoyed what I've done.
> 
> I hear you on the some activities take and some don't! I love pole and aerial arts so so much. And pole, especially, is now such an integral part of my life that I can't imagine my life without it. However, I also tried taking up running in 2009, and, like you with Jujitsue, stuck it out for several years. I ran nearly every day and entered 5k and 10k races and even a half marathon. I liked the fact that I could do it - especially the half marathon. There definitely was a big sense of accomplishment, especially since I picked it up after doing nothing. (Literally - my best friend and I decided to enter a half marathon after watching a friend run the NYC marathon, even though neither of us had run ever. Everyone thought we were nuts, but we signed up and ran that half marathon 4 months later.) But, I never got to the point where I actually liked running. My husband was a runner for years before his knees told him to stop, but he loved it. We would talk about it, and he would say, "don't you love it when you can just put on your headphones and run and zone out?", and I couldn't ever relate to that because I never could zone out while running - whether I was listening to music or an audiobook or whatever, my prevailing thought in all that running for all those years was always, "am I almost done now?" I finally gave it up when I was visiting my best friend and went out on a run, and she made a comment about how she had stopped running because she never enjoyed it and there were other forms of exercise she enjoyed more. It was like a lightbulb went off in my head - at this point I had found pole and aerials, which I LOVE, so why was I continuing to force myself to run when I disliked it so much? Every so often, I might still go for a run, but it will never be my exercise of choice!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I had zero upper body strength - or any strength whatsoever - when I started, but slowly I built some up. It took me three months to finally be able to climb the pole (most students get the hang of climbing in their first few classes). The pole teacher and enthusiast in me feels that anyone who is interested should give it a try because we all have to start somewhere and also because if I can do it, truly anyone can!
> 
> I think it's so awesome you love to run! I posted above about how I tried so hard to be a runner, and I never enjoyed it. I still wish I did though. There is something about running and being a runner that is very aspirational to me. I think that's why I stuck it out for so long. That and the fact that I was relatively decent at it, in that I had the endurance to keep going and could keep a fairly decent time, so I thought that if I just kept at it long enough, I would reach the point of actually liking running. But alas, I'm just not a runner. I do, however, very much admire those who are and still wish I was one of you!
> 
> 
> I don't love these, but I'm a bit torn on the puffer trend in general. I agree that they don't seem very Mulberry-like. I think of Mulberry as very classic whereas these seem almost exceedingly trendy.
> 
> 
> I was almost able to pass on the Tea Rose bags until the Crystal Tea Rose Rogue 25 came out. The crystal tea roses got me. The photo doesn't capture all that well, but in real life, it is one of the most stunning bags to me. The sparkle from the crystals is just perfect. The Rogue in the 25 size is smaller than I would normally go for, but I made an exception for the crystal tea roses!
> View attachment 5320652
> 
> 
> This is so wonderful! He sounds like a great guy, and you sound very happy!


I like exercise I can do at home because it seems like too much effort to go to a gym and because I prefer to exercise in private. I'm too self-conscious to go into public in a swimsuit. When I got my first pool, I had hardly ever swum. I took lessons when I was a kid but never progressed very far. I basically taught myself once I got the pool. I don't like to swim in front of other people. I'm not afraid of the water. One of the best part of swimming is that you never get overheated no matter how much you exert yourself. That is one thing I hated about running. Sometimes I do some exercises at home and by the end, I'm so uncomfortable from being hot. 

I think I'd really like pole and yoga but I don't want to go to classes.


----------



## coffee2go

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone ever look at their collections and say I love you but you’re not feeling as “fresh” and interesting as I’d like?
> 
> I don’t want to get rid of anything but I feel an irrational itch to mix things up with something new. Which is silly since I bemoan not having enough places in Covid times to wear what I have.
> 
> I think it’s the Chanels and Diors that are bugging me. When I got the caviar black flap to replace the patent I’d sold, I was extremely happy. But, it feels a little dated to me. Which again, makes zero sense as C flaps are flying off shelves despite the ultra stupid price increases. And the Dior tote I rehomed to DD felt downright stodgy (though she’s loving it).
> 
> So, I love the C’s and D’s but I want something like the Fendi First to pop up in my closet. I’m liking my non quilted bags a bit more for someone reason and I’m not drawn to anything I would have wanted even 2 years ago.
> 
> What in the world is going on?



I don’t have any Chanel or Dior, but after having a closer look at my collection one can see that I like clean lines and interesting geometrical shapes, no visible branding like MaxMara Whitney, Celine Belt bag, Valextra Iside and so on, whenever possible grained calfskin or other sturdy, but lightweight leather, so I don’t have to worry about my bags being scratched… I also feel like these   type of geometrical shaped bags look more modern… as for Chanel, Dior, LV and so on, I admire them from a far, but aside the hype and some bags being holy grails or classics, I feel like their bags just don’t speak to me and my style as much as other brands I like (Celine, Valextra, Maxmara and so on). Once when I was having a closer look at Chanel’s store at CF in beige in caviar, I don’t know why but the caviar leather somehow felt plasticy and I didn’t like the shine of the bag, it doesn’t seemed to me to worth the money they ask for it… Maybe vintage caviar is a different story, but the new ones I don’t like at all


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I had two red bags that I let go over the past few years, because they were too heavy (LV Capucines BB and MJ 54 Mini). So now I was without a solid red bag, and I was in *pain*!
> 
> So when Mr. PG asked me what I wanted for my birthday this year, I asked for a bag (well, obviously!) and thought about what really made me happy in my handbag collection. I realized that my Balenciaga Town in Anthracite was the perfect size and weight, and that if I could find one in red I would be very, very happy.
> 
> After some searching, I found this one, and the rest, as they say…


It is so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone ever look at their collections and say I love you but you’re not feeling as “fresh” and interesting as I’d like?
> 
> I don’t want to get rid of anything but I feel an irrational itch to mix things up with something new. Which is silly since I bemoan not having enough places in Covid times to wear what I have.
> 
> I think it’s the Chanels and Diors that are bugging me. When I got the caviar black flap to replace the patent I’d sold, I was extremely happy. But, it feels a little dated to me. Which again, makes zero sense as C flaps are flying off shelves despite the ultra stupid price increases. And the Dior tote I rehomed to DD felt downright stodgy (though she’s loving it).
> 
> So, I love the C’s and D’s but I want something like the Fendi First to pop up in my closet. I’m liking my non quilted bags a bit more for someone reason and I’m not drawn to anything I would have wanted even 2 years ago.
> 
> What in the world is going on?



It's good to mix things up 

I 100% love the Fendi First. It's quite a lady-like bag and super sexy, a bit like Gucci used to be a times.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> That is wonderful! So glad you're feeling optimistic as well. Starting again is a huge step forward - congrats!
> 
> 
> It is so much fun!  I have a pole at home, but the room that it is in is now the baby's room so I don't really get to use it much anymore. Every so often I can jump on for some quick conditioning, but it's rare. Mainly I go to a studio to pole. Even before baby, I much preferred to go to a studio than to pole at home. I'm so grateful to have a home pole, but there's something about being in a studio with other people that just adds something that can't be replicated at home. Plus, the height and space I have at home isn't nearly as much as I have in a studio so the things I can do at home are limited.
> 
> I wish I felt good about swimming! I'm actually kind of scared of swimming, lol. Technically, I CAN swim, but not well at all, and I don't trust my swimming one bit. I'm also scared of deep water (probably because I don't trust my swimming!). Are there any gyms or facilities near by with an indoor pool? I can imagine how frustrating it is to only because to swim part of the year!
> 
> 
> I want to get more into yoga! I've done a little bit of it, and I've really enjoyed what I've done.
> 
> I hear you on the some activities take and some don't! I love pole and aerial arts so so much. And pole, especially, is now such an integral part of my life that I can't imagine my life without it. However, I also tried taking up running in 2009, and, like you with Jujitsue, stuck it out for several years. I ran nearly every day and entered 5k and 10k races and even a half marathon. I liked the fact that I could do it - especially the half marathon. There definitely was a big sense of accomplishment, especially since I picked it up after doing nothing. (Literally - my best friend and I decided to enter a half marathon after watching a friend run the NYC marathon, even though neither of us had run ever. Everyone thought we were nuts, but we signed up and ran that half marathon 4 months later.) But, I never got to the point where I actually liked running. My husband was a runner for years before his knees told him to stop, but he loved it. We would talk about it, and he would say, "don't you love it when you can just put on your headphones and run and zone out?", and I couldn't ever relate to that because I never could zone out while running - whether I was listening to music or an audiobook or whatever, my prevailing thought in all that running for all those years was always, "am I almost done now?" I finally gave it up when I was visiting my best friend and went out on a run, and she made a comment about how she had stopped running because she never enjoyed it and there were other forms of exercise she enjoyed more. It was like a lightbulb went off in my head - at this point I had found pole and aerials, which I LOVE, so why was I continuing to force myself to run when I disliked it so much? Every so often, I might still go for a run, but it will never be my exercise of choice!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I had zero upper body strength - or any strength whatsoever - when I started, but slowly I built some up. It took me three months to finally be able to climb the pole (most students get the hang of climbing in their first few classes). The pole teacher and enthusiast in me feels that anyone who is interested should give it a try because we all have to start somewhere and also because if I can do it, truly anyone can!
> 
> I think it's so awesome you love to run! I posted above about how I tried so hard to be a runner, and I never enjoyed it. I still wish I did though. There is something about running and being a runner that is very aspirational to me. I think that's why I stuck it out for so long. That and the fact that I was relatively decent at it, in that I had the endurance to keep going and could keep a fairly decent time, so I thought that if I just kept at it long enough, I would reach the point of actually liking running. But alas, I'm just not a runner. I do, however, very much admire those who are and still wish I was one of you!
> 
> 
> I don't love these, but I'm a bit torn on the puffer trend in general. I agree that they don't seem very Mulberry-like. I think of Mulberry as very classic whereas these seem almost exceedingly trendy.
> 
> 
> I was almost able to pass on the Tea Rose bags until the Crystal Tea Rose Rogue 25 came out. The crystal tea roses got me. The photo doesn't capture all that well, but in real life, it is one of the most stunning bags to me. The sparkle from the crystals is just perfect. The Rogue in the 25 size is smaller than I would normally go for, but I made an exception for the crystal tea roses!
> View attachment 5320652
> 
> 
> This is so wonderful! He sounds like a great guy, and you sound very happy!



Running is great with the freedom it brings. When I stay in the middle of London I'd rather go for a run in the park than go to a gym. When I'm in Scotland I go running on the hills and here on the beach, sounds idyllic but sometimes the weather is a challenge. I hear you about the knees through, I try to stay away from the roads and pavements (sidewalks)


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Yesterday wore my BV pouch out for my dad’s birthday dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5320571
> 
> 
> These were the pairings, but in retrospect I don’t think I like this green with the rust color. Going to stick with pairing slightly more teal greens with this red.
> 
> View attachment 5320573


So chic!


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone ever look at their collections and say I love you but you’re not feeling as “fresh” and interesting as I’d like?
> 
> I don’t want to get rid of anything but I feel an irrational itch to mix things up with something new. Which is silly since I bemoan not having enough places in Covid times to wear what I have.
> 
> I think it’s the Chanels and Diors that are bugging me. When I got the caviar black flap to replace the patent I’d sold, I was extremely happy. But, it feels a little dated to me. Which again, makes zero sense as C flaps are flying off shelves despite the ultra stupid price increases. And the Dior tote I rehomed to DD felt downright stodgy (though she’s loving it).
> 
> So, I love the C’s and D’s but I want something like the Fendi First to pop up in my closet. I’m liking my non quilted bags a bit more for someone reason and I’m not drawn to anything I would have wanted even 2 years ago.
> 
> What in the world is going on?


I’ve had this feeling before.  Even if I have classics (not Chanels though), I also feel the itch to have some newer bags.  There’s just a wonderful feeling carrying “fresh” bags.  This is why I came to the conclusion that I should not dwell too much on branding bags as forever bags.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone ever look at their collections and say I love you but you’re not feeling as “fresh” and interesting as I’d like?
> 
> I don’t want to get rid of anything but I feel an irrational itch to mix things up with something new. Which is silly since I bemoan not having enough places in Covid times to wear what I have.
> 
> I think it’s the Chanels and Diors that are bugging me. When I got the caviar black flap to replace the patent I’d sold, I was extremely happy. But, it feels a little dated to me. Which again, makes zero sense as C flaps are flying off shelves despite the ultra stupid price increases. And the Dior tote I rehomed to DD felt downright stodgy (though she’s loving it).
> 
> So, I love the C’s and D’s but I want something like the Fendi First to pop up in my closet. I’m liking my non quilted bags a bit more for someone reason and I’m not drawn to anything I would have wanted even 2 years ago.
> 
> What in the world is going on?


I agree with @papertiger that it's good to mix things up.  I like to have the classics or staples in my collection and think of them as the foundation or "backbone" of my wardrobe.  It's great to know that you can pull one of your classics out and that they are as current today as they were a decade ago.  It makes dressing decisions easier, especially for those of us that don't want to keep up with the changing trends.  However, equally, I think it's great to occasionally have a few fresh items in the mix, as that keeps it interesting, fun and current and adds a certain excitement to the wardrobe.


Sparkletastic said:


> Daily I am trying to learn to treat myself as precious. It’s harder than it sounds. It’s such a learning process that I literally and consciously note in my daily journalling what “fed” my soul and what “taxed” it that day. I’m working on moving to the former and eliminating the latter.


Keeping a journal is a great idea, and one that I have been trying to implement for a while, but am not consistent with it.  For you, and others who keep a daily journal, I would love to hear more about it, and how you stay consistent and keep it up.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I was just playing around with some different combinations in my wardrobe.  Inspired by @lill_canele's post a few pages back, I looked for my garnet bead necklace and bracelet.  I hardly ever wear these so I pulled a few things that I think might go with it like a printed shirt.  I would pair jeans and ankle boots with this, but still thinking about what color jacket to wear.



ETA:  I was trying to post a better picture, but somehow messed it up.  Anyway, this picture is not the best, but it will have to suffice.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I agree with @papertiger that it's good to mix things up.  I like to have the classics or staples in my collection and think of them as the foundation or "backbone" of my wardrobe.  It's great to know that you can pull one of your classics out and that they are as current today as they were a decade ago.  It makes dressing decisions easier, especially for those of us that don't want to keep up with the changing trends.  However, equally, I think it's great to occasionally have a few fresh items in the mix, as that keeps it interesting, fun and current and adds a certain excitement to the wardrobe.
> 
> Keeping a journal is a great idea, and one that I have been trying to implement for a while, but am not consistent with it.  For you, and others who keep a daily journal, I would love to hear more about it, and how you stay consistent and keep it up.



I think this is one of the reasons why I could never truly create a capsule wardrobe. I love fashion and it is definitely one of my favourite hobbies.  Fashion is meant to be dynamic yet comfortable, especially living somewhere where the weather can go from -30 to +7 in a matter of days.


----------



## Sparkletastic

coffee2go said:


> I don’t have any Chanel or Dior, but after having a closer look at my collection one can see that I like clean lines and interesting geometrical shapes, no visible branding like MaxMara Whitney, Celine Belt bag, Valextra Iside and so on, whenever possible grained calfskin or other sturdy, but lightweight leather, so I don’t have to worry about my bags being scratched… I also feel like these   type of geometrical shaped bags look more modern… as for Chanel, Dior, LV and so on, I admire them from a far, but aside the hype and some bags being holy grails or classics, I feel like their bags just don’t speak to me and my style as much as other brands I like (Celine, Valextra, Maxmara and so on). Once when I was having a closer look at Chanel’s store at CF in beige in caviar, I don’t know why but the caviar leather somehow felt plasticy and I didn’t like the shine of the bag, it doesn’t seemed to me to worth the money they ask for it… Maybe vintage caviar is a different story, but the new ones I don’t like at all


I had a red caviar C and sold it for that exact reason. It felt like yucky plastic - not a luxe experience at all. I bought a red lamb as a replacement. My “new” C caviar is the only one in my collection and it’s a perfectly preserved almost 20 yo bag. So the caviar feels like “proper” pebbled leather.

That being said, I bought all my C’s preloved and older precisely because I find the leather and craftsmanship to be better.  New C isn’t in the cards for me. Zero interest.

I think I just need to go where my heart wants to go and not worry about it.


papertiger said:


> It's good to mix things up
> 
> I 100% love the Fendi First. It's quite a lady-like bag and super sexy, a bit like Gucci used to be a times.


Do you think it will look dated after a few years? I don’t really want any “it” bags. And, I don’t want to sell anything ever again if I can help it.


msd_bags said:


> I’ve had this feeling before.  Even if I have classics (not Chanels though), I also feel the itch to have some newer bags.  There’s just a wonderful feeling carrying “fresh” bags.  This is why I came to the conclusion that I should not dwell too much on branding bags as forever bags.


Agree. I want stability in my collection - veeeeeery minimal to no turnover and selling. So, I want bags that I can enjoy for years and that will wear well trend and quality wise for years. But, I feel no pressure to rope off any bags as “forever / must keep at all costs”.  Kind of like I don’t have Holy Grails. No one bag will ever be the permanent penultimate for me. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I agree with @papertiger that it's good to mix things up.  I like to have the classics or staples in my collection and think of them as the foundation or "backbone" of my wardrobe.  It's great to know that you can pull one of your classics out and that they are as current today as they were a decade ago.  It makes dressing decisions easier, especially for those of us that don't want to keep up with the changing trends.  However, equally, I think it's great to occasionally have a few fresh items in the mix, as that keeps it interesting, fun and current and adds a certain excitement to the wardrobe.
> 
> Keeping a journal is a great idea, and one that I have been trying to implement for a while, but am not consistent with it.  For you, and others who keep a daily journal, I would love to hear more about it, and how you stay consistent and keep it up.


I agree with your view of mixing classics and fresh.  At the end of the day, I think my style is just evolving again and that’s fine. I’ll ride the wave.

Re: journaling. I hated it when I thought of it as a self help chore. I came to love it when I came to view it as a time to write out and process my thoughts. It’s my “me time” for my psyche.  I don’t think I’m doing it as most do.(?) While I do spend time free flowing thoughts and feelings, I use it for many other things: record epiphanies or important conclusions I’ve reached, use it for daily, short, and long term planning, sketch out dreams and process them into goals, create lists. For example with the lists -  I have a list of things I’ve always wanted to do (like fencing) that I’m ticking off one at a time and I have a list of people I’ve lost connection with over the years that I’m reaching out to one by one to reclaim relationship. So, for me the journal is truly multi purpose and I enjoy the time spent each evening.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I had a red caviar C and sold it for that exact reason. It felt like yucky plastic - not a luxe experience at all. I bought a red lamb as a replacement. My “new” C caviar is the only one in my collection and it’s a perfectly preserved almost 20 yo bag. So the caviar feels like “proper” pebbled leather.
> 
> That being said, I bought all my C’s preloved and older precisely because I find the leather and craftsmanship to be better.  New C isn’t in the cards for me. Zero interest.
> 
> I think I just need to go where my heart wants to go and not worry about it.
> Do you think it will look dated after a few years? I don’t really want any “it” bags. And, I don’t want to sell anything ever again if I can help it.
> Agree. I want stability in my collection - veeeeeery minimal to no turnover and selling. So, I want bags that I can enjoy for years and that will wear well trend and quality wise for years. But, I feel no pressure to rope off any bags as “forever / must keep at all costs”.  Kind of like I don’t have Holy Grails. No one bag will ever be the permanent penultimate for me.
> I agree with your view of mixing classics and fresh.  At the end of the day, I think my style is just evolving again and that’s fine. I’ll ride the wave.
> 
> Re: journaling. I hated it when I thought of it as a self help chore. I came to love it when I came to view it as a time to write out and process my thoughts. It’s my “me time” for my psyche.  I don’t think I’m doing it as most do.(?) While I do spend time free flowing thoughts and feelings, I use it for many other things: record epiphanies or important conclusions I’ve reached, use it for daily, short, and long term planning, sketch out dreams and process them into goals, create lists. For example with the lists -  I have a list of things I’ve always wanted to do (like fencing) that I’m ticking off one at a time and I have a list of people I’ve lost connection with over the years that I’m reaching out to one by one to reclaim relationship. So, for me the journal is truly multi purpose and I enjoy the time spent each evening.



They'll produce so long it's selling, hard to even get in London so it could go IT 

It's so hard to tell, but it's a sleek bag with clever, delicious hardware. I think it's quite classic chic


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> They'll produce so long it's selling, hard to even get in London so it could go IT
> 
> It's so hard to tell, but it's a sleek bag with clever, delicious hardware. I think it's quite classic chic


I reached out to my Fendi SA here and was told the one I wanted wasn’t available anywhere. I admit I was desperate enough to even WhatsApp my SA in Rome.  They have both been great in finding clothes and shoes for me. Nada on the specific bag. But, I can wait.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I reached out to my Fendi SA here and was told the one I wanted wasn’t available anywhere. I admit I was desperate enough to even WhatsApp my SA in Rome.  They have both been great in finding clothes and shoes for me. Nada on the specific bag. But, I can wait.



Fendi are on a roll atm. Most too logo-s up atm for me (esp RTW) but I really like some of their bags and shoes, Including the velvet version of Fendi First


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Fendi are on a roll atm. Most too logo-s up atm for me (esp RTW) but I really like some of their bags and shoes, Including the velvet version of Fendi First


I just realized I don’t own any logo-ed clothing. Wasn’t a conscious choice but I’m not drawn to it. I have logos on bags but they’re hardware (double C’s, Dior charm, etc.). And any logos on shoes are super tiny like the buckle on these Gucci heels. If anyone can see that, they’re too close. LOL!


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I was just playing around with some different combinations in my wardrobe.  Inspired by @lill_canele's post a few pages back, I looked for my garnet bead necklace and bracelet.  I hardly ever wear these so I pulled a few things that I think might go with it like a printed shirt.  I would pair jeans and ankle boots with this, but still thinking about what color jacket to wear.
> 
> View attachment 5320998
> 
> ETA:  I was trying to post a better picture, but somehow messed it up.  Anyway, this picture is not the best, but it will have to suffice.


This is a wonderful pairing! Thanks for sharing your beautiful bag and combinations.


----------



## 880

coffee2go said:


> I don’t have any Chanel or Dior, but after having a closer look at my collection one can see that I like clean lines and interesting geometrical shapes, no visible branding like MaxMara Whitney, Celine Belt bag, Valextra Iside and so on, whenever possible grained calfskin or other sturdy, but lightweight leather, so I don’t have to worry about my bags being scratched… I also feel like these   type of geometrical shaped bags look more modern… as for Chanel, Dior, LV and so on, I admire them from a far, but aside the hype and some bags being holy grails or classics, I feel like their bags just don’t speak to me and my style as much as other brands I like (Celine, Valextra, Maxmara and so on). Once when I was having a closer look at Chanel’s store at CF in beige in caviar, I don’t know why but the caviar leather somehow felt plasticy and I didn’t like the shine of the bag, it doesn’t seemed to me to worth the money they ask for it… Maybe vintage caviar is a different story, but the new ones I don’t like at all


@Sparkletastic , @coffee2go, I was tired of caviar and quilts and tried a so black mini chevron reissue that I like better. Bought during Covid when no one was shopping and I had my choice of minis. Even years ago, I preferred lamb to caviar

@Katinahat , love the pics you posted


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone ever look at their collections and say I love you but you’re not feeling as “fresh” and interesting as I’d like?
> 
> I don’t want to get rid of anything but I feel an irrational itch to mix things up with something new. Which is silly since I bemoan not having enough places in Covid times to wear what I have.
> 
> I think it’s the Chanels and Diors that are bugging me. When I got the caviar black flap to replace the patent I’d sold, I was extremely happy. But, it feels a little dated to me. Which again, makes zero sense as C flaps are flying off shelves despite the ultra stupid price increases. And the Dior tote I rehomed to DD felt downright stodgy (though she’s loving it).
> 
> So, I love the C’s and D’s but I want something like the Fendi First to pop up in my closet. I’m liking my non quilted bags a bit more for someone reason and I’m not drawn to anything I would have wanted even 2 years ago.
> 
> What in the world is going on?


I’m definitely feeling like that seeing everyone’s beautiful collections. I love my Mulberry bags but wonder if I’m playing it safe. They work for me and my collection is quite varied but only to a point. 

I definitely like classic styles of bags but not too structured. I like crossbody and top handle. I especially love quilted bags but classically so and not this new puffy style. I think this is what draws me to Chanel as being something I’d love to own. It’s just not feasible right now. 

I’m thinking I might eventually branch out with and get a Gucci camera bag but I’m going to have wait. 

Here is my pink Crosby Coach bag. Not shared yet. I share here as it fits our T colour theme and as an example of my love for quilted bags!


----------



## Katinahat

Vintage Leather said:


> I may be stodgy, but that one looks like someone was upcycling an unwanted puffer jacket… like Mulberry for Shein.


This is hysterical!  You’ve said it all!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> ( Does this count in the pink-red theme?)


And hearts! Definitely counts.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Wow! Your running sounds very impressive! A half marathon in 4 months! I don’t actually consider myself as a “runner” more someone who tries to run. Being a runner to me implies I must be good at it. I have never had any sporting talent or ability. I took up running in my mid 40s and overweight knowing I had to do something to help. I did the Couch to 5K and it was really hard !!
> 
> My fastest 5k has been 30 mins and I’d struggle to get under 35 mins now on these meds. Nevertheless, I haven’t given up and that the main thing. If I’m being kind to myself I remember to think it’s even more impressive to keep going with something that’s hard than something that’s easy! I’m exhausted and in need of a break so I need to be gentle with myself.
> 
> I run mostly on my own. It’s me time away from everything. However, I discovered that while running helps mental health, you can’t run away from your problems and after the trigger it was particularly distressing to find my head was busting with unpleasant thoughts all the time while running. Eventually I found podcasts were the best tool for me to get out my own head. Lively and funny conversation about lots of topics. For those in the UK, I love the history podcasts “You’re Dead to Me”. Thankfully, that doesn’t happen often now and I’m able to enjoy listening to music and books too.
> 
> I get this feeling! I go bright red when I do any exercise and look really unwell! Certainly not a picture of health.
> 
> The weather is a massive challenge and the short winter days!! I run mostly at the weekends as I’m uncomfortable running in the dark on my own and have big hyper vigilance issues.
> 
> I mostly have to run on the pavements but I’m lucky with where I live. I can run by the sea so have beautiful views like this.
> View attachment 5321235
> 
> Or head uphill to have views over the city like this - although running up hills is not the best!
> View attachment 5321234
> 
> And I can get into the Scottish countryside too with weekends away at a family cottage.
> View attachment 5321238



I don't think you can live that far from me (at least 4-ish moths of the year)

This is behind my house - it's all uphill until I get to this road


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’m definitely feeling like that seeing everyone’s beautiful collections. I love my Mulberry bags but wonder if I’m playing it safe. They work for me and my collection is quite varied but only to a point.
> 
> I definitely like classic styles of bags but not too structured. I like crossbody and top handle. I especially love quilted bags but classically so and not this new puffy style. I think this is what draws me to Chanel as being something I’d love to own. It’s just not feasible right now.
> 
> I’m thinking I might eventually branch out with and get a Gucci camera bag but I’m going to have wait.
> 
> Here is my pink Crosby Coach bag. Not shared yet. I share here as it fits our T colour theme and as an example of my love for quilted bags!
> 
> View attachment 5321277



Loving the quilt pattern on that. - really cleaver


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I just realized I don’t own any logo-ed clothing. Wasn’t a conscious choice but I’m not drawn to it. I have logos on bags but they’re hardware (double C’s, Dior charm, etc.). And any logos on shoes are super tiny like the buckle on these Gucci heels. If anyone can see that, they’re too close. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321176



I could admire them on _you_ - but I couldn't walk in them 

My red Guccis are a lot easier to walk in (I think)


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Keeping a journal is a great idea, and one that I have been trying to implement for a while, but am not consistent with it.  For you, and others who keep a daily journal, I would love to hear more about it, and how you stay consistent and keep it up.





Sparkletastic said:


> Re: journaling. I hated it when I thought of it as a self help chore. I came to love it when I came to view it as a time to write out and process my thoughts. It’s my “me time” for my psyche.  I don’t think I’m doing it as most do.(?) While I do spend time free flowing thoughts and feelings, I use it for many other things: record epiphanies or important conclusions I’ve reached, use it for daily, short, and long term planning, sketch out dreams and process them into goals, create lists. For example with the lists -  I have a list of things I’ve always wanted to do (like fencing) that I’m ticking off one at a time and I have a list of people I’ve lost connection with over the years that I’m reaching out to one by one to reclaim relationship. So, for me the journal is truly multi purpose and I enjoy the time spent each evening.


I use the 5 minute journal app which works for me. I know I’ve said it here before and many people don’t like the gratitude section. I wouldn’t like it as a paper version which is preferred by many. As an app, I can miss out sections if I want and, because I pay for the app, write at length in the notes section and add photos and my own sections. It feels a bit like being in tPF but just for me and without all your wonderful replies! I find it helps me focus on the good things of a day in the “highlights” section but still gives me space for reflections and any CBT I need to do. It’s on my phone so is right with me wherever I go.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I don't think you can live that far from me (at least 4-ish moths of the year)
> 
> This is behind my house - it's all uphill until I get to this road
> 
> View attachment 5321298
> View attachment 5321301


You’ve got to love those beautiful hills until you have to run up them!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> This is a wonderful pairing! Thanks for sharing your beautiful bag and combinations.


Thank you for the kind words.  I think we all gain inspiration from each other and the pictures shared in this thread.  I very much enjoy all the beautiful bag pictures you share including your quilted pink Coach (love the deep pink shade, as well as blush pinks too). 
And how lovely that you live in such a scenic place, close to both the hilly areas and the sea.  The picture of the countryside is so peaceful and green!


SakuraSakura said:


> I think this is one of the reasons why I could never truly create a capsule wardrobe. I love fashion and it is definitely one of my favourite hobbies.  Fashion is meant to be dynamic yet comfortable, especially living somewhere where the weather can go from -30 to +7 in a matter of days.


One of the advantages of living in a place with four seasons is that you get to experience variety in clothing.  I am looking forward to pulling out my spring clothing even though it will be a while before I can actually use it.  I also like to wrap up the current season's stuff by going over and getting rid of anything that did not work for me this season.  This helps keep my wardrobe somewhat streamlined even if I don't do a capsule wardrobe.


Sparkletastic said:


> I had a red caviar C and sold it for that exact reason. It felt like yucky plastic - not a luxe experience at all. I bought a red lamb as a replacement. My “new” C caviar is the only one in my collection and it’s a perfectly preserved almost 20 yo bag. So the caviar feels like “proper” pebbled leather.
> 
> That being said, I bought all my C’s preloved and older precisely because I find the leather and craftsmanship to be better.  New C isn’t in the cards for me. Zero interest.
> 
> I think I just need to go where my heart wants to go and not worry about it.
> 
> I agree with your view of mixing classics and fresh.  At the end of the day, I think my style is just evolving again and that’s fine. I’ll ride the wave.
> 
> Re: journaling. I hated it when I thought of it as a self help chore. I came to love it when I came to view it as a time to write out and process my thoughts. It’s my “me time” for my psyche.  I don’t think I’m doing it as most do.(?) While I do spend time free flowing thoughts and feelings, I use it for many other things: record epiphanies or important conclusions I’ve reached, use it for daily, short, and long term planning, sketch out dreams and process them into goals, create lists. For example with the lists -  I have a list of things I’ve always wanted to do (like fencing) that I’m ticking off one at a time and I have a list of people I’ve lost connection with over the years that I’m reaching out to one by one to reclaim relationship. So, for me the journal is truly multi purpose and I enjoy the time spent each evening.


Add me to the group that prefers lambskin to caviar.  However, some bag styles are not released in lambskin like the Coco Handle; not sure why.  Caviar is practical for bags that are used on an everyday basis.  I've noticed that caviar bags don't always photograph as well as lambskin.  Certainly, many look better in real life than pictures.    That said, there is something so luxurious about lambskin bags, and they will always be my preference over caviar.
Thanks for sharing your experiences with journaling.  I need to think through a bit more on exactly what I want from it, and also need to designate a specific time of the day to do it.  I like the idea of it being a tool to help process thoughts, especially when I'm conflicted about things or need to think through issues.  However, I also like it being multi purpose since that will help establish the habit if you're writing something everyday.
@Katinahat, I am one of those who prefer a paper/book journal.  However, it sounds like the app is very convenient and versatile since it's on your phone and you can also customize it with pictures which is usually not as easy with a book/paper journal.


papertiger said:


> I don't think you can live that far from me (at least 4-ish moths of the year)
> 
> This is behind my house - it's all uphill until I get to this road
> 
> View attachment 5321298
> View attachment 5321301


I would love to have these beautiful hills behind my house!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> Wow! Your running sounds very impressive! A half marathon in 4 months! I don’t actually consider myself as a “runner” more someone who tries to run. Being a runner to me implies I must be good at it. I have never had any sporting talent or ability. I took up running in my mid 40s and overweight knowing I had to do something to help. I did the Couch to 5K and it was really hard !!
> 
> My fastest 5k has been 30 mins and I’d struggle to get under 35 mins now on these meds. Nevertheless, I haven’t given up and that the main thing. If I’m being kind to myself I remember to think it’s even more impressive to keep going with something that’s hard than something that’s easy! I’m exhausted and in need of a break so I need to be gentle with myself.
> 
> I run mostly on my own. It’s me time away from everything. However, I discovered that while running helps mental health, you can’t run away from your problems and after the trigger it was particularly distressing to find my head was busting with unpleasant thoughts all the time while running. Eventually I found podcasts were the best tool for me to get out my own head. Lively and funny conversation about lots of topics. For those in the UK, I love the history podcasts “You’re Dead to Me”. Thankfully, that doesn’t happen often now and I’m able to enjoy listening to music and books too.
> 
> I get this feeling! I go bright red when I do any exercise and look really unwell! Certainly not a picture of health.
> 
> The weather is a massive challenge and the short winter days!! I run mostly at the weekends as I’m uncomfortable running in the dark on my own and have big hyper vigilance issues.
> 
> I mostly have to run on the pavements but I’m lucky with where I live. I can run by the sea so have beautiful views like this.
> View attachment 5321235
> 
> Or head uphill to have views over the city like this - although running up hills is not the best!
> View attachment 5321234
> 
> And I can get into the Scottish countryside too with weekends away at a family cottage.
> View attachment 5321238


I’m impressed that you took up running post 20’s. I tried C2K and it C2Kicked my butt. LOL!  I never got a runner’s high and just hated it. I always wish it was different for me. 


880 said:


> @Sparkletastic , @coffee2go, I was tired of caviar and quilts and tried a so black mini chevron reissue that I like better. Bought during Covid when no one was shopping and I had my choice of minis. Even years ago, I preferred lamb to caviar
> 
> @Katinahat , love the pics you posted


I’m glad you found a yummy bag that made you happy!

I think my final word is simply no. I have enough and want more variety. And, Chanel’s pricing is offensive to me. I feel like I got in while the getting was good. Lol! 


papertiger said:


> I could admire them on _you_ - but I couldn't walk in them
> 
> My red Guccis are a lot easier to walk in (I think)


These are shockingly easy to walk in which is why I like Gucci’s “girlie” heels. Most strappy heels have an uncomfortable pitch (?) that puts pressure on the ball of the foot and causes the straps to dig into the front of the foot. I’ve never experienced that with any strappy Gucci shoe. 

Bizarrely, I have two pair of unicorn strappy Louboutins that are super comfy. And, those shoes are typically hellish. If I hadn’t bought them directly from store I’d wonder if they were bootleg.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for the kind words.  I think we all gain inspiration from each other and the pictures shared in this thread.  I very much enjoy all the beautiful bag pictures you share including your quilted pink Coach (we share the love for pink).
> And how lovely that you live in such a scenic place, close to both the hilly areas and the sea.  The picture of the countryside is so peaceful and green!
> 
> One of the advantages of living in a place with four seasons is that you get to experience variety in clothing.  I am looking forward to pulling out my spring clothing even though it will be a while before I can actually use it.  I also like to wrap up the current season's stuff by going over and getting rid of anything that did not work for me this season.  This helps keep my wardrobe somewhat streamlined even if I don't do a capsule wardrobe.
> 
> Add me to the group that prefers lambskin to caviar.  However, some bag styles are not released in lambskin like the Coco Handle; not sure why.  Caviar is practical for bags that are used on an everyday basis.  I've noticed that caviar bags don't always photograph as well as lambskin.  Certainly many look better in real life than pictures.    That said, there is something so luxurious about lambskin bags, and they will always be my preference over caviar.
> Thanks for sharing your experiences with journaling.  I need to think through a bit more on exactly what I want from it, and also need to designate a specific time of the day to do it.  I like the idea of it being a tool to help process thoughts, especially when I'm conflicted about things or need to think through issues.  However, I also like it being multi purpose since that will help establish the habit if you're writing something everyday.
> @Katinahat, I am one of those who prefer a paper/book journal.  However, it sounds like the app is very convenient and versatile since it's on your phone and you can also customize it with pictures which is usually not as easy with a book/paper journal.
> 
> I would love to have these beautiful hills behind my house!


I love living in a sorta 4 season city where we have mild winters (no snow). I can still enjoy cold weather fashions.

And, yes, caviar is perfect for frequently worn bags. That’s why my one and only caviar is the black jumbo. It’s my go to daily bag now that I’m dressing a bit better than my previous “downtrodden patient chic”. LOL! So, it can’t be babied at all. But different years caviar is very different. The plastic-ky version just doesn’t work for me.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Wow! Your running sounds very impressive! A half marathon in 4 months! I don’t actually consider myself as a “runner” more someone who tries to run. Being a runner to me implies I must be good at it. I have never had any sporting talent or ability. I took up running in my mid 40s and overweight knowing I had to do something to help. I did the Couch to 5K and it was really hard !!
> 
> My fastest 5k has been 30 mins and I’d struggle to get under 35 mins now on these meds. Nevertheless, I haven’t given up and that the main thing. If I’m being kind to myself I remember to think it’s even more impressive to keep going with something that’s hard than something that’s easy! I’m exhausted and in need of a break so I need to be gentle with myself.
> 
> I run mostly on my own. It’s me time away from everything. However, I discovered that while running helps mental health, you can’t run away from your problems and after the trigger it was particularly distressing to find my head was busting with unpleasant thoughts all the time while running. Eventually I found podcasts were the best tool for me to get out my own head. Lively and funny conversation about lots of topics. For those in the UK, I love the history podcasts “You’re Dead to Me”. Thankfully, that doesn’t happen often now and I’m able to enjoy listening to music and books too.
> 
> I get this feeling! I go bright red when I do any exercise and look really unwell! Certainly not a picture of health.
> 
> The weather is a massive challenge and the short winter days!! I run mostly at the weekends as I’m uncomfortable running in the dark on my own and have big hyper vigilance issues.
> 
> I mostly have to run on the pavements but I’m lucky with where I live. I can run by the sea so have beautiful views like this.
> View attachment 5321235
> 
> Or head uphill to have views over the city like this - although running up hills is not the best!
> View attachment 5321234
> 
> And I can get into the Scottish countryside too with weekends away at a family cottage.
> View attachment 5321238



Omg I’m so jealous of your running options!

I run outside when the weather is ok, but sounds like I’m an anomaly in that I don’t mind running on a treadmill at all. I suppose I zone out when I run and that’s safer on a treadmill, plus I have fun varying the speeds and tracking my progress that I can go faster and faster as I get back in shape.


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Add me to the group that prefers lambskin to caviar.  However, some bag styles are not released in lambskin like the Coco Handle; not sure why.  Caviar is practical for bags that are used on an everyday basis.  I've noticed that caviar bags don't always photograph as well as lambskin.  Certainly, many look better in real life than pictures.    That said, there is something so luxurious about lambskin bags, and they will always be my preference over caviar.
> Thanks for sharing your experiences with journaling.  I need to think through a bit more on exactly what I want from it, and also need to designate a specific time of the day to do it.  I like the idea of it being a tool to help process thoughts, especially when I'm conflicted about things or need to think through issues.  However, I also like it being multi purpose since that will help establish the habit if you're writing something everyday.
> @Katinahat, I am one of those who prefer a paper/book journal.  However, it sounds like the app is very convenient and versatile since it's on your phone and you can also customize it with pictures which is usually not as easy with a book/paper journal.
> 
> I would love to have these beautiful hills behind my house!



+1 to lambskin over caviar, although ironically only one of my 5 Chanels is lambskin. I still am interested in a classic lambskin mini, but at this point it might be something I get preloved.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone ever look at their collections and say I love you but you’re not feeling as “fresh” and interesting as I’d like?
> 
> I don’t want to get rid of anything but I feel an irrational itch to mix things up with something new.





msd_bags said:


> I’ve had this feeling before.  Even if I have classics (not Chanels though), I also feel the itch to have some newer bags.  There’s just a wonderful feeling carrying “fresh” bags.  This is why I came to the conclusion that I should not dwell too much on branding bags as forever bags.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> I agree with @papertiger that it's good to mix things up.  I like to have the classics or staples in my collection and think of them as the foundation or "backbone" of my wardrobe.  It's great to know that you can pull one of your classics out and that they are as current today as they were a decade ago.  It makes dressing decisions easier, especially for those of us that don't want to keep up with the changing trends.  However, equally, I think it's great to occasionally have a few fresh items in the mix, as that keeps it interesting, fun and current and adds a certain excitement to the wardrobe.



All this reasonates with me as well. I’ve come to the realization that bags are a passion and sort of a hobby. And while I have a set of staples that I currently think will stay indefinitely, probably every year I will rotate out ~1/4 of my bag collection if/when I like something new and something I have has stopped sparking joy.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Omg I’m so jealous of your running options!
> 
> I run outside when the weather is ok, but sounds like I’m an anomaly in that I don’t mind running on a treadmill at all. I suppose I zone out when I run and that’s safer on a treadmill, plus I have fun varying the speeds and tracking my progress that I can go faster and faster as I get back in shape.



The treadmill is also my preference. Plus it gives me an excuse to keep up with General Hospital (an American soap opera, for those not familiar), since I couldn’t justify watching daily otherwise.

I didn’t take up running until I was almost 30 (I’ll be 50 later this year). Many runners don’t come to this until later in life and many female Olympic-level runners are mid-thirties, or older. I take some solace in that! Not that I run fast, but… I feel like I understand why this wasn’t my thing as a teenager.


----------



## DME

For those who like lambskin Chanel, how do you find it holds up? I purchased my first lambskin last month in an iridescent pink/gold, but am worried how it will hold up. It was too beautiful to pass on, but I still have concerns. Would love your thoughts!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> I love living in a sorta 4 season city where we have mild winters (no snow). I can still enjoy cold weather fashions.


You have the best of both worlds!  Would love to have shorter and milder winters and definitely less snow, but still enjoy different seasons.


Jereni said:


> +1 to lambskin over caviar, although ironically only one of my 5 Chanels is lambskin. I still am interested in a classic lambskin mini, but at this point it might be something I get preloved.


Only one of my Chanel bags is lambskin too.  I too have been thinking about a lambskin bag for a while, but I can't seem to decide on a color.  I have too many black bags so thinking about maybe a really dark blue or even a dark purple.  I want something that almost looks black at night time, but is clearly not black when seen in daylight.  I should probably decide soon, given the endless price hikes!  Or maybe just give up on the idea.  The preloved prices appear to have also risen quite a bit.


DME said:


> The treadmill is also my preference. Plus it gives me an excuse to keep up with General Hospital (an American soap opera, for those not familiar), since I couldn’t justify watching daily otherwise.


Like you and @Jereni, I don't mind walking/running on a treadmill either.  And I watch YouTube videos on fun topics to make the time go by faster, lol.  However, as soon as it gets warmer, I like to head outdoors.
Would love to see pictures of your pink/gold lambskin bag!  Mine has held up fine, but I do take very good care of my bag.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Would love to see pictures of your pink/gold lambskin bag!  Mine has held up fine, but I do take very good care of my bag.



While I didn’t buy it the day I took this photo, this is the bag I purchased. I visited it a few times before committing to the purchase. I’m pretty careful with my belongings, but I do still worry.




I also love to be outdoors when the weather warms. More walking, than running, since the heat and I don’t get along, but I love walking outdoors. Come on spring!


----------



## afroken

Sparkletastic said:


> I love living in a sorta 4 season city where we have mild winters (no snow). I can still enjoy cold weather fashions.


I envy all of you who live in areas with mild winters! I live in a pretty extreme cold winter area and we have to wear the heaviest jackets. We also have long hot summers, so we basically only get 1-2 months of spring and fall. I love all these leather jackets, wool coats and trench coats, but our climate doesn’t have much time for spring and fall fashions until we either roll into freezing winter or burning summer.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Wow! Your running sounds very impressive! A half marathon in 4 months! I don’t actually consider myself as a “runner” more someone who tries to run. Being a runner to me implies I must be good at it. I have never had any sporting talent or ability. I took up running in my mid 40s and overweight knowing I had to do something to help. I did the Couch to 5K and it was really hard !!
> 
> My fastest 5k has been 30 mins and I’d struggle to get under 35 mins now on these meds. Nevertheless, I haven’t given up and that the main thing. If I’m being kind to myself I remember to think it’s even more impressive to keep going with something that’s hard than something that’s easy! I’m exhausted and in need of a break so I need to be gentle with myself.
> 
> I run mostly on my own. It’s me time away from everything. However, I discovered that while running helps mental health, you can’t run away from your problems and after the trigger it was particularly distressing to find my head was busting with unpleasant thoughts all the time while running. Eventually I found podcasts were the best tool for me to get out my own head. Lively and funny conversation about lots of topics. For those in the UK, I love the history podcasts “You’re Dead to Me”. Thankfully, that doesn’t happen often now and I’m able to enjoy listening to music and books too.
> 
> I get this feeling! I go bright red when I do any exercise and look really unwell! Certainly not a picture of health.
> 
> The weather is a massive challenge and the short winter days!! I run mostly at the weekends as I’m uncomfortable running in the dark on my own and have big hyper vigilance issues.
> 
> I mostly have to run on the pavements but I’m lucky with where I live. I can run by the sea so have beautiful views like this.
> View attachment 5321235
> 
> Or head uphill to have views over the city like this - although running up hills is not the best!
> View attachment 5321234
> 
> And I can get into the Scottish countryside too with weekends away at a family cottage.
> View attachment 5321238


That Scottish countryside looks like part of a fairy tale. It is idyllic.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DME said:


> While I didn’t buy it the day I took this photo, this is the bag I purchased. I visited it a few times before committing to the purchase. I’m pretty careful with my belongings, but I do still worry.
> 
> View attachment 5321607
> 
> 
> I also love to be outdoors when the weather warms. More walking, than running, since the heat and I don’t get along, but I love walking outdoors. Come on spring!


What a pretty bag, and perfect for spring!  Looks great on you and the perfect length.
The main thing with care is this:  I would be careful about wearing it with dark colors in order to avoid color transfer.  Is the leather iridescent/metallic?  I don't own any metallic leathers, so I don't know if there would be special care instructions for them.  The main thing I have noticed with some older lambskin bags is scuffs and marks under the flap, perhaps from long nails while opening and closing the bag.  Since I usually keep my nails at medium length most of the time, I haven't had to worry about that too much.  I would say try not to worry but just take the usual precautions (like being careful where you set it down), and enjoy your pretty bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> One of the advantages of living in a place with four seasons is that you get to experience variety in clothing.  I am looking forward to pulling out my spring clothing even though it will be a while before I can actually use it.  I also like to wrap up the current season's stuff by going over and getting rid of anything that did not work for me this season.  This helps keep my wardrobe somewhat streamlined even if I don't do a capsule wardrobe.



100% Agree!


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> One of the advantages of living in a place with four seasons is that you get to experience variety in clothing.  I am looking forward to pulling out my spring clothing even though it will be a while before I can actually use it.  I also like to wrap up the current season's stuff by going over and getting rid of anything that did not work for me this season.  This helps keep my wardrobe somewhat streamlined even if I don't do a capsule wardrobe.


We have mild winters and very hot summers. Spring here is usually about 2 weeks long, then it gets really hot. Today it felt like spring in the afternoon. It was cold enough when I went out to lunch to wear a coat, then after lunch it was tee shirt weather. I never pack up seasonal clothing other than my swimwear. That is such a great idea to get rid of stuff at the end of a season.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> All this reasonates with me as well. I’ve come to the realization that bags are a passion and sort of a hobby. And while I have a set of staples that I currently think will stay indefinitely, *probably every year I will rotate out ~1/4 of my bag collection if/when I like something new and something I have has stopped sparking joy.*


Seeing your comment, I decided to take a hard look at my bags to see if anything should go. And, the answer really is no. I just need variety. But, I refuse to buy much of anything else til I can uuuuuuuse my baaaaaaags (hear the whine? LOL!)


DME said:


> For those who like lambskin Chanel, how do you find it holds up? I purchased my first lambskin last month in an iridescent pink/gold, but am worried how it will hold up. It was too beautiful to pass on, but I still have concerns. Would love your thoughts!


All my Chanels but one are lamb and I’ve had zero issues with wear except for my light gold Boy. The corners rub and I’ve had to get them professionally touched up. But then, I’ve heard the squarish shape of the Boy has this issue regardless of finish. I haven’t had any color rub off on the back thankfully.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the encouragement. It is so much appreciated.  This has by far been the roughest year of my life. So the virtual care is a treasure. I despised being pregnant and was high risk both times. So you aren’t alone in not liking that part of the journey.
> 
> One of my friends invited me to try pole and arial with her. I may try when I’m a bit stronger. It looks fun. I miss going to the gym because I liked the elliptical and I loooooved weight training. And, I liked the community. Doing things at home aren’t nearly as inspiring.


I felt so much guilt over not enjoying being pregnant. I knew I was lucky and blessed to even be able to be pregnant and carry my girl - especially at an "advanced maternal age" - and I never took it for granted, but I did not enjoy the actual act of being pregnant. But I never felt like I could really express that outside of a few select people because it felt like I'd just be chastised. It's nice to hear I'm not the only one. 

The community is another reason I love pole and aerials and actually going to a studio. Even with online classes, doing things at home aren't nearly as inspiring for me either. Please let me know if you try pole and/or aerials when you're feeling stronger. I'd love to hear what you think!



SakuraSakura said:


> It's interesting how pole dancing is a topic of conversation right now as I'm trying my first class this upcoming Saturday! I'm looking forward to it.


Oooh, have fun!!! I hope you have a great time, and I'd love to hear what you think! I'm such a pole enthusiast that I want everyone who's interested to try it and fall in love, but I also know it's not going to be everyone's thing. 



whateve said:


> I like exercise I can do at home because it seems like too much effort to go to a gym and because I prefer to exercise in private. I'm too self-conscious to go into public in a swimsuit. When I got my first pool, I had hardly ever swum. I took lessons when I was a kid but never progressed very far. I basically taught myself once I got the pool. I don't like to swim in front of other people. I'm not afraid of the water. One of the best part of swimming is that you never get overheated no matter how much you exert yourself. That is one thing I hated about running. Sometimes I do some exercises at home and by the end, I'm so uncomfortable from being hot.
> 
> I think I'd really like pole and yoga but I don't want to go to classes.


What a great point about not getting overheated with swimming! It makes me want to actually try to improve my swimming! That overheated, sweaty, uncomfortable feeling is something I dislike as well. I think that's another thing I like about pole and aerials - it's definitely a workout, and it definitely requires endurance and can be tiring (especially when you're putting together a whole performance piece), but it doesn't leave me feeling the same way that more "traditional" exercise does as far as overheating, etc.

One of the things I love about pole classes is the community and support. Of course there are always exceptions, but generally speaking, my experience has been that pole studios/classes and the people in them are incredibly welcoming, supportive, and encouraging. When I teach, I know my number one priorities are safety and creating a safe, warm, supportive environment because for most people, just walking into class is already outside of their comfort zone, and I want to make the experience good as I can. I think most pole and aerial teachers share the same views and really go far in making that happen in their classes. All that being said though, I definitely understand preferring to exercise at home and not wanting to go to classes!



papertiger said:


> Running is great with the freedom it brings. When I stay in the middle of London I'd rather go for a run in the park than go to a gym. When I'm in Scotland I go running on the hills and here on the beach, sounds idyllic but sometimes the weather is a challenge. I hear you about the knees through, I try to stay away from the roads and pavements (sidewalks)


Yes, that definitely is one of the great things about running! In the middle of my running phase, I spent a summer in Korea. At the time, I couldn't find any pole or aerial studios to go to, and being without it for a summer was hard. (These days, they are all over Seoul!). However, I did go for a run nearly every day. It was nice to know I could keep up some of my routine simply by bringing a pair of running shoes and workout clothes. 



Katinahat said:


> Wow! Your running sounds very impressive! A half marathon in 4 months! I don’t actually consider myself as a “runner” more someone who tries to run. Being a runner to me implies I must be good at it. I have never had any sporting talent or ability. I took up running in my mid 40s and overweight knowing I had to do something to help. I did the Couch to 5K and it was really hard !!
> 
> My fastest 5k has been 30 mins and I’d struggle to get under 35 mins now on these meds. Nevertheless, I haven’t given up and that the main thing. If I’m being kind to myself I remember to think it’s even more impressive to keep going with something that’s hard than something that’s easy! I’m exhausted and in need of a break so I need to be gentle with myself.
> 
> I run mostly on my own. It’s me time away from everything. However, I discovered that while running helps mental health, you can’t run away from your problems and after the trigger it was particularly distressing to find my head was busting with unpleasant thoughts all the time while running. Eventually I found podcasts were the best tool for me to get out my own head. Lively and funny conversation about lots of topics. For those in the UK, I love the history podcasts “You’re Dead to Me”. Thankfully, that doesn’t happen often now and I’m able to enjoy listening to music and books too.
> 
> I get this feeling! I go bright red when I do any exercise and look really unwell! Certainly not a picture of health.
> 
> The weather is a massive challenge and the short winter days!! I run mostly at the weekends as I’m uncomfortable running in the dark on my own and have big hyper vigilance issues.
> 
> I mostly have to run on the pavements but I’m lucky with where I live. I can run by the sea so have beautiful views like this.
> View attachment 5321235
> 
> Or head uphill to have views over the city like this - although running up hills is not the best!
> View attachment 5321234
> 
> And I can get into the Scottish countryside too with weekends away at a family cottage.
> View attachment 5321238


Aw, thank you! I wouldn't say I was good at it so much as I was stubborn and determined to prove I could do it. I'm not fast by any means. I think my best 5k was somewhere between an 8-9 minute mile, and I did the half at exactly a 10 minute mile pace - not particularly impressive, but it was for me. The training for the half marathon was incredibly time-consuming, especially coming from no background, and the only reason I was able to do it was because I was in grad school at the time and didn't have a FT job or a husband or a dog or a child to think about. In the back of my mind, I kind of have always thought I'd like to do a full marathon - again, just to prove that I can do it. But I can't even wrap my head around how I'd find the time to train for that, besides the fact that I don't actually like running, lol. 

To me, what you described about running being your me time is exactly what makes you a runner! Running was never me time for me. Rather, it was a chore I imposed upon myself. It's great that you're not giving up and remembering to be gentle with yourself. It's not about the speed anyway, and I completely agree - to keep going with something hard is far more impressive than with something that is easy! It's kind of the same way I feel about pole. I've been doing it long enough now that upon first glance, I seem fairly advanced and impressive. But, I started with no background in anything, no strength or flexibility, basically no body awareness, and I'm a super slow learner so most people who have been doing pole for less than half of the time I've been doing it are doing the same or far more advanced tricks than I am. I tend to get really frustrated and talk down on myself for not being more advance and not advancing as fast as others. But I'm not giving up, and when I remember to take a step back, I can there is something quite admirable and impressive about sticking to it, and I can also realize how far I've come and recognize the only reason I've come so far is because I've kept at it. Showing up and doing the work is often the most impressive thing of all!

Your running views are gorgeous!!! When I did run, I ran outdoors as well. I live right across from NYC, so I'd run along the river and the views of the city were always a treat. 



Jereni said:


> Omg I’m so jealous of your running options!
> 
> I run outside when the weather is ok, but sounds like I’m an anomaly in that I don’t mind running on a treadmill at all. I suppose I zone out when I run and that’s safer on a treadmill, plus I have fun varying the speeds and tracking my progress that I can go faster and faster as I get back in shape.





DME said:


> The treadmill is also my preference. Plus it gives me an excuse to keep up with General Hospital (an American soap opera, for those not familiar), since I couldn’t justify watching daily otherwise.
> 
> I didn’t take up running until I was almost 30 (I’ll be 50 later this year). Many runners don’t come to this until later in life and many female Olympic-level runners are mid-thirties, or older. I take some solace in that! Not that I run fast, but… I feel like I understand why this wasn’t my thing as a teenager.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> You have the best of both worlds!  Would love to have shorter and milder winters and definitely less snow, but still enjoy different seasons.
> 
> Only one of my Chanel bags is lambskin too.  I too have been thinking about a lambskin bag for a while, but I can't seem to decide on a color.  I have too many black bags so thinking about maybe a really dark blue or even a dark purple.  I want something that almost looks black at night time, but is clearly not black when seen in daylight.  I should probably decide soon, given the endless price hikes!  Or maybe just give up on the idea.  The preloved prices appear to have also risen quite a bit.
> 
> Like you and @Jereni, I don't mind walking/running on a treadmill either.  And I watch YouTube videos on fun topics to make the time go by faster, lol.  However, as soon as it gets warmer, I like to head outdoors.
> Would love to see pictures of your pink/gold lambskin bag!  Mine has held up fine, but I do take very good care of my bag.


I'm very impressed by all of you who like the treadmill! I generally don't like exercise machines, and really disliked the treadmill. There was just no discretion big enough for me on a treadmill. TV, music, magazine, books, etc. - none of it worked. I would try to hide the time by covering up the display with a towel, but I knew how long I set the machine for and would be able to gauge the time by how many songs went by or the TV show. If I was going to run, I almost HAD to run outside to get through it because I couldn't just stop - at some point I had to turn around to get back home, and at that point, I might as well keep running so I could get home faster and stop.   



Jereni said:


> +1 to lambskin over caviar, although ironically only one of my 5 Chanels is lambskin. I still am interested in a classic lambskin mini, but at this point it might be something I get preloved.


I'm another fan of lambskin, although my caviar WOC actually doesn't feel all that bad. I'm not sure if it's because it's older or because it's so used. My jumbo flap is vintage because I specifically wanted a single flap and 24K hardware. I was worried about it being lambskin, but it actually doesn't seem to be as delicate as I thought it would be. I don't know if the fact that it's vintage has anything to do with that? Supposedly quality was better back in the day. I mean, I would't go and drag it across a brick wall, but I was pleasantly surprised to find that I don't feel the need to baby it the way I thought I would have to. 



DME said:


> While I didn’t buy it the day I took this photo, this is the bag I purchased. I visited it a few times before committing to the purchase. I’m pretty careful with my belongings, but I do still worry.
> 
> View attachment 5321607
> 
> 
> I also love to be outdoors when the weather warms. More walking, than running, since the heat and I don’t get along, but I love walking outdoors. Come on spring!


This is a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## coffee2go

Hi again all! Thanks for those who have replied to my thoughts on whether to get Valextra bag or not, in the end I decided to wait out, as I don’t need that type of the bag while WFH. However, this weekend while visiting family, I’ve stumbled upon a Celine bag that was 40% at the multibrand store… so couldn’t pass this opportunity to expand my Celine bag collection, even though the color of the bag was the same one that I already had… I got this small Folded Cabas in taupe, and at first I was feeling both excited about my new purchase and also a bit guilty since I’ve decided so quickly to get it, probably just cause I thought I can’t pass such a great deal on Celine… I took out this bag to run a few errands the other day… since it lacks an inner zip pocket, I was afraid whether this bag lacks security since being an open tote, but if not overstuffed it actually quite secure when using the inner hook… It might have been a thrill of a new purchase, but I enjoyed carrying this bag, and since it’s much smaller than my YSL shopping tote and Celine Cabas Phantom, and a bit larger than my Maxmara tote, I feel like it adds a bit of variety, I don’t mind repeating the color, as the shape of the bag is different and much structured than other Cabas that I have… I’m waiting for a matching organizer for this bag, but would also love any ideas on how to secure a cardholder in this type of tote without using an organizer, if put in a inner pocket I feel like it’s not as secure like if I put it just on the bottom of the bag, but I’m afraid it can fall out. I wish I had smth similar to LV mini pochette with a long chain and hook, so I could hook the pochette to the bag, but I don’t want to buy LV mini pochette now, as I know it’s kinda hard to get it, maybe there are some alternatives that have the similar function and design?


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> Hi again all! Thanks for those who have replied to my thoughts on whether to get Valextra bag or not, in the end I decided to wait out, as I don’t need that type of the bag while WFH. However, this weekend while visiting family, I’ve stumbled upon a Celine bag that was 40% at the multibrand store… so couldn’t pass this opportunity to expand my Celine bag collection, even though the color of the bag was the same one that I already had… I got this small Folded Cabas in taupe, and at first I was feeling both excited about my new purchase and also a bit guilty since I’ve decided so quickly to get it, probably just cause I thought I can’t pass such a great deal on Celine… I took out this bag to run a few errands the other day… since it lacks an inner zip pocket, I was afraid whether this bag lacks security since being an open tote, but if not overstuffed it actually quite secure when using the inner hook… It might have been a thrill of a new purchase, but I enjoyed carrying this bag, and since it’s much smaller than my YSL shopping tote and Celine Cabas Phantom, and a bit larger than my Maxmara tote, I feel like it adds a bit of variety, I don’t mind repeating the color, as the shape of the bag is different and much structured than other Cabas that I have… I’m waiting for a matching organizer for this bag, but would also love any ideas on how to secure a cardholder in this type of tote without using an organizer, if put in a inner pocket I feel like it’s not as secure like if I put it just on the bottom of the bag, but I’m afraid it can fall out. I wish I had smth similar to LV mini pochette with a long chain and hook, so I could hook the pochette to the bag, but I don’t want to buy LV mini pochette now, as I know it’s kinda hard to get it, maybe there are some alternatives that have the similar function and design?
> 
> View attachment 5321827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321830


Also now I need to put myself on some “ban” when it comes to bag purchases, I already have about 20 bags, including backpacks, and need to enjoy my collection, without looking for a next bag to add, so any tips on how to stay away from new purchases will be appreciated  Should I stop watching YouTube, Instagram, don’t go to the stores, whether online or offline? What worked best for you to avoid any temptation?


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> I felt so much guilt over not enjoying being pregnant. I knew I was lucky and blessed to even be able to be pregnant and carry my girl - especially at an "advanced maternal age" - and I never took it for granted, but I did not enjoy the actual act of being pregnant. But I never felt like I could really express that outside of a few select people because it felt like I'd just be chastised. It's nice to hear I'm not the only one.


I didn't enjoy being pregnant either. I did it three times. I wished I was one of those women who glow when they are pregnant but I wasn't. It was so uncomfortable! The second time I had placenta previa, which was scary but cleared up before birth; I got hives that lasted 6 weeks, and I caught chicken pox in my last month (I was very lucky that cleared up before he was born).  The third time I had gestational diabetes and premature labor. Because of the diabetes, they couldn't treat the premature labor as an outpatient. I had to stay in the hospital for several weeks, during which they nearly killed me by sending me into a diabetic coma. The IV drugs they used to stop the labor had terrible side effects. I was blessed that all three children were perfect.


----------



## coffee2go

whateve said:


> I didn't enjoy being pregnant either. I did it three times. I wished I was one of those women who glow when they are pregnant but I wasn't. It was so uncomfortable! The second time I had placenta previa, which was scary but cleared up before birth; I got hives that lasted 6 weeks, and I caught chicken pox in my last month (I was very lucky that cleared up before he was born).  The third time I had gestational diabetes and premature labor. Because of the diabetes, they couldn't treat the premature labor as an outpatient. I had to stay in the hospital for several weeks, during which they nearly killed me by sending me into a diabetic coma. The IV drugs they used to stop the labor had terrible side effects. I was blessed that all three children were perfect.



OMG, so sorry you had to go through so much, I feel like the society puts so much pressure on women to act as it’s the best time of their life and at the same time there is lack of support  to this major change to their lives, bodies, that not everyone goes through this journey so smoothly, yet women “have to” stay quiet and are not allowed to share their true feelings… there is so much silence


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> For those who like lambskin Chanel, how do you find it holds up? I purchased my first lambskin last month in an iridescent pink/gold, but am worried how it will hold up. It was too beautiful to pass on, but I still have concerns. Would love your thoughts!



and at @Sparkletastic and @Katinahat 

My lamb (and calf) Chanels are all vintage now. I inherited mine, except the calf/python Cambon Med tote I bought for a Summer wedding. Actually, I have no caviar to compare to. The Chanel chains are not really me (unless they're inside a jacket) but the beauty of the lamb is. They do show age but strangely more in photos than IRL.

Pic below is of my mother's mother's Chanel approx 1971. Not bad for a 50 y o bag. It is a ancestor of the Mademoiselle bag. You have to factor in the materials were far finer (and hence delicate) in those days when Chanel was still alive and only a handful of accessories were made. 






These days the lamb is made far more with longevity in mind. 

For me, the light colour of your Chanel (like my Cambon, which is bone white) and the iridescent finish dictates more care, not so much the lamb.


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> I envy all of you who live in areas with mild winters! I live in a pretty extreme cold winter area and we have to wear the heaviest jackets. We also have long hot summers, so we basically only get 1-2 months of spring and fall. I love all these leather jackets, wool coats and trench coats, but our climate doesn’t have much time for spring and fall fashions until we either roll into freezing winter or burning summer.



We get freezing Winter (prob not as cold as you) but not the burning Summer. Honestly, I don't mind because most of the rest of the time it's raining. I used to live in the Arctic so I can't complain about the Winters, up there, the Summers were just gorgeous though.


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> What a pretty bag, and perfect for spring!  Looks great on you and the perfect length.
> The main thing with care is this:  I would be careful about wearing it with dark colors in order to avoid color transfer.  Is the leather iridescent/metallic?  I don't own any metallic leathers, so I don't know if there would be special care instructions for them.  The main thing I have noticed with some older lambskin bags is scuffs and marks under the flap, perhaps from long nails while opening and closing the bag.  Since I usually keep my nails at medium length most of the time, I haven't had to worry about that too much.  I would say try not to worry but just take the usual precautions (like being careful where you set it down), and enjoy your pretty bag.



Thank you! And the length is really good, I agree. That’s part of why I purchased it; I also wanted a lighter bag. Chanel can often be short on me when worn crossbody, which drives me nuts. I’m just shy of 5’6”, so a bit taller than average, but not tall. It is a metallic leather, or at least that’s how I would classify it. I appreciate all of the feedback and thoughts you shared on lambskin! I own other Chanel pieces, but they’re all caviar, which I find really durable. My nails are fairly short, so no worries there. And my plan is for this to be a more spring/summer bag, so lighter clothes. I did like the look of it with my outfit in the photo. Those are joggers from Sweaty Betty and I find most athletic wear tends to be fairly colorfast, which is good.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Hi again all! Thanks for those who have replied to my thoughts on whether to get Valextra bag or not, in the end I decided to wait out, as I don’t need that type of the bag while WFH. However, this weekend while visiting family, I’ve stumbled upon a Celine bag that was 40% at the multibrand store… so couldn’t pass this opportunity to expand my Celine bag collection, even though the color of the bag was the same one that I already had… I got this small Folded Cabas in taupe, and at first I was feeling both excited about my new purchase and also a bit guilty since I’ve decided so quickly to get it, probably just cause I thought I can’t pass such a great deal on Celine… I took out this bag to run a few errands the other day… since it lacks an inner zip pocket, I was afraid whether this bag lacks security since being an open tote, but if not overstuffed it actually quite secure when using the inner hook… It might have been a thrill of a new purchase, but I enjoyed carrying this bag, and since it’s much smaller than my YSL shopping tote and Celine Cabas Phantom, and a bit larger than my Maxmara tote, I feel like it adds a bit of variety, I don’t mind repeating the color, as the shape of the bag is different and much structured than other Cabas that I have… I’m waiting for a matching organizer for this bag, but would also love any ideas on how to secure a cardholder in this type of tote without using an organizer, if put in a inner pocket I feel like it’s not as secure like if I put it just on the bottom of the bag, but I’m afraid it can fall out. I wish I had smth similar to LV mini pochette with a long chain and hook, so I could hook the pochette to the bag, but I don’t want to buy LV mini pochette now, as I know it’s kinda hard to get it, maybe there are some alternatives that have the similar function and design?
> 
> View attachment 5321827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321830



I really like it, congratulations. 

I'm a tote and hobo girl all Summer long.


----------



## coffee2go

papertiger said:


> and at @Sparkletastic and @Katinahat
> 
> My lamb (and calf) Chanels are all vintage now. I inherited mine, except the calf/python Cambon Med tote I bought for a Summer wedding. Actually, I have no caviar to compare to. The Chanel chains are not really me (unless they're inside a jacket) but the beauty of the lamb is. They do show age but strangely more in photos than IRL.
> 
> Pic below is of my mother's mother's Chanel approx 1971. Not bad for a 50 y o bag. It is a ancestor of the Mademoiselle bag. You have to factor in the materials were far finer (and hence delicate) in those days when Chanel was still alive and only a handful of accessories were made.
> 
> View attachment 5321845
> View attachment 5321846
> View attachment 5321847
> 
> 
> These days the lamb is made far more with longevity in mind.
> 
> For me, the light colour of your Chanel (like my Cambon, which is bone white) and the iridescent finish dictates more care, not so much the lamb.



OMG, such a gorgeous bag! I like the clasp detail! And such a great condition for a 50 y.o bag! I doubt any current Chanel will stand the test of time as much as yours did


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> and at @Sparkletastic and @Katinahat
> 
> My lamb (and calf) Chanels are all vintage now. I inherited mine, except the calf/python Cambon Med tote I bought for a Summer wedding. Actually, I have no caviar to compare to. The Chanel chains are not really me (unless they're inside a jacket) but the beauty of the lamb is. They do show age but strangely more in photos than IRL.
> 
> Pic below is of my mother's mother's Chanel approx 1971. Not bad for a 50 y o bag. It is a ancestor of the Mademoiselle bag. You have to factor in the materials were far finer (and hence delicate) in those days when Chanel was still alive and only a handful of accessories were made.
> 
> View attachment 5321845
> View attachment 5321846
> View attachment 5321847
> 
> 
> These days the lamb is made far more with longevity in mind.
> 
> For me, the light colour of your Chanel (like my Cambon, which is bone white) and the iridescent finish dictates more care, not so much the lamb.



Your vintage Chanel is simply stunning! It’s held up really well.

That’s great to know about the color and the finish more dictating the level of care rather than the leather. I have a Balenciaga in lambskin that has held up well, but that bag is also red, so a much darker color. I’ve seem some comments in the Chanel sub forum about lambskin (that were not favorable), so I’m glad to hear some other, more positive perspectives here.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> What a pretty bag, and perfect for spring!  Looks great on you and the perfect length.
> The main thing with care is this:  I would be careful about wearing it with dark colors in order to avoid color transfer.  Is the leather iridescent/metallic?  I don't own any metallic leathers, so I don't know if there would be special care instructions for them.  The main thing I have noticed with some older lambskin bags is scuffs and marks under the flap, perhaps from long nails while opening and closing the bag.  Since I usually keep my nails at medium length most of the time, I haven't had to worry about that too much.  I would say try not to worry but just take the usual precautions (like being careful where you set it down), and enjoy your pretty bag.


@DME , I agree with @Purses & Perfumes And with @papertiger 
I used to own more chanel and I had good luck with metallics, albeit much darker than yours, unlike many Tpfers.

i Remember General Hospital from decades ago


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> All my Chanels but one are lamb and I’ve had zero issues with wear except for my light gold Boy. The corners rub and I’ve had to get them professionally touched up. But then, I’ve heard the squarish shape of the Boy has this issue regardless of finish. I haven’t had any color rub off on the back thankfully.



I’ve heard that, too, about the Boy. I was so in love with the Boy bag until I handled one in person; same with the Classic Flap. Both of those styles, while beautiful, are just too stiff and structured for me, which is odd since I dislike hobo styles, for example, because they lack structure. Go figure! I’m glad to hear your lambskin bags are holding up well!


----------



## DME

880 said:


> @DME , I agree with @Purses & Perfumes And with @papertiger
> I used to own more chanel and I had good luck with metallics, albeit much darker than yours, unlike many Tpfers.
> 
> i Remember General Hospital from decades ago



Oh, GH is still going strong! I’ve been watching since circa 1986. But I can only justify viewing this particular guilty pleasure from the treadmill. It keeps me running!

I’m glad to hear you’ve had good luck with metallics. This I my first metallic bag, so I’ll be curious to see how it wears. Normally I’m drawn to sturdy and safe when it comes to my bags, even though I’m careful, so we’ll see how this experiment goes.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I don't think you can live that far from me (at least 4-ish moths of the year)
> 
> This is behind my house - it's all uphill until I get to this road
> 
> View attachment 5321298
> View attachment 5321301


These could be paintings. So beautiful!


----------



## dcooney4

coffee2go said:


> Also now I need to put myself on some “ban” when it comes to bag purchases, I already have about 20 bags, including backpacks, and need to enjoy my collection, without looking for a next bag to add, so any tips on how to stay away from new purchases will be appreciated  Should I stop watching YouTube, Instagram, don’t go to the stores, whether online or offline? What worked best for you to avoid any temptation?


For me when I need to calm down on the shopping I delete all the store emails without opening them. I also try and find something else to do rather than spend so much time online.  Love your new bag.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> These could be paintings. So beautiful!



and @ElainePG I just remembered, I'm wearing my Norwegian hand-knitted stockings in the first.

It actually has to be _that _cold


----------



## papertiger

Sorry guys, I seem to be wearing silver bags more than red this month. Wearing a pink scarf though  .

Blast from the past and from the far reaches in the wardrobe: 




Tanner and Krolle Latch bag (by Quentin Mckay). Black suede inside and very roomy. From before I was on tPF, OMG how I _obsessed_ over this bag (Selfridges purchase). In the end I just had to buy. 

 This is of those under-the-shoulder types. I wasn't sure if they'd ever come around again but so glad they have. It's not so much a bag that becomes dated as how we wear them IMO. Now these '00s bags are back in style, I actually feel OK to wear them again. 


*Are there any ways of wearing a bag that you wish would come around again (or go away)? *

I wore cross-bodies when it was very much out of style because in the city that's how I feel safest but some fashions (in or out) I feel weird with.


----------



## baghabitz34

coffee2go said:


> Hi again all! Thanks for those who have replied to my thoughts on whether to get Valextra bag or not, in the end I decided to wait out, as I don’t need that type of the bag while WFH. However, this weekend while visiting family, I’ve stumbled upon a Celine bag that was 40% at the multibrand store… so couldn’t pass this opportunity to expand my Celine bag collection, even though the color of the bag was the same one that I already had… I got this small Folded Cabas in taupe, and at first I was feeling both excited about my new purchase and also a bit guilty since I’ve decided so quickly to get it, probably just cause I thought I can’t pass such a great deal on Celine… I took out this bag to run a few errands the other day… since it lacks an inner zip pocket, I was afraid whether this bag lacks security since being an open tote, but if not overstuffed it actually quite secure when using the inner hook… It might have been a thrill of a new purchase, but I enjoyed carrying this bag, and since it’s much smaller than my YSL shopping tote and Celine Cabas Phantom, and a bit larger than my Maxmara tote, I feel like it adds a bit of variety, I don’t mind repeating the color, as the shape of the bag is different and much structured than other Cabas that I have… I’m waiting for a matching organizer for this bag, but would also love any ideas on how to secure a cardholder in this type of tote without using an organizer, if put in a inner pocket I feel like it’s not as secure like if I put it just on the bottom of the bag, but I’m afraid it can fall out. I wish I had smth similar to LV mini pochette with a long chain and hook, so I could hook the pochette to the bag, but I don’t want to buy LV mini pochette now, as I know it’s kinda hard to get it, maybe there are some alternatives that have the similar function and design?
> 
> View attachment 5321827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321830


Congrats on your new Celine!

Below are a few suggestions for SLGs.


The black one is the Coach Nolita 15. It’s available at the outlet. Same size as the LV mini pouchette. The pink one is from Dress Up Your Purse. It’s a tab bigger & has both an interior zip pocket and an interior slip pocket. It has a chain, I’ve just removed it.


For something a little bigger, there’s the Leatherology pouch, size small. Has an interior slip pocket.


----------



## 880

.


DME said:


> I’ve heard that, too, about the Boy. I was so in love with the Boy bag until I handled one in person; same with the Classic Flap. Both of those styles, while beautiful, are just too stiff and structured for me, which is odd since I dislike hobo styles, for example, because they lack structure. Go figure! I’m glad to hear your lambskin bags are holding up well!


i am the same way which is why I preferred chanel seasonals and reissues. Though i technically like hobos, I tend not to wear the ones I have (so am rehoming them slowly). I’m not completely sold on dior bags, though I love the RTW, but supposedly the dior lamb skin wears well. I personally feel that people are more prone to look at Chanel lambskin with such a critical eye bc it is so overpriced. I’ve owned chanel for many years, and the bags were not meant to be hardy like Hermes. In fact my belt bag from 1989 or 1990 or thereabouts, had to be sent in for headwear clasp repair/replacement probably five times. The lambskin itself was fine.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I LOVE your Bal town! I don't have this particular style (I have cities, firsts, and days), but it looks like a terrific crossbody size.


It's a great size for me, because it's not as large as the City and holds more than the First. Also, the longer strap turns it into a crossbody, which is my preferred strap length.

I let one of my City bags and my First bag go in January, so now I only (only???) have three Balenciagas: one City and two Towns. The City is good when I have to schlep a lot of stuff, and the Towns are perfect for everyday.

I did have to do a bit of fiddling to lengthen the City strap. I'll show a photo at some point. It's not gorgeous, but it does the trick.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Yesterday wore my BV pouch out for my dad’s birthday dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5320571
> 
> 
> These were the pairings, but in retrospect I don’t think I like this green with the rust color. Going to stick with pairing slightly more teal greens with this red.
> 
> View attachment 5320573


OMG… that pouch!!!!! It's so squishy, I want to reach into my screen and give it a hug. (Does that make me weird? Nah…)

I think your outfit looks very pretty with the olive green and rust, but it would also be great with teal.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Anyone ever look at their collections and say I love you but you’re not feeling as “fresh” and interesting as I’d like?
> 
> I don’t want to get rid of anything but I feel an irrational itch to mix things up with something new. Which is silly since I bemoan not having enough places in Covid times to wear what I have.
> 
> I think it’s the Chanels and Diors that are bugging me. When I got the caviar black flap to replace the patent I’d sold, I was extremely happy. But, it feels a little dated to me. Which again, makes zero sense as C flaps are flying off shelves despite the ultra stupid price increases. And the Dior tote I rehomed to DD felt downright stodgy (though she’s loving it).
> 
> So, I love the C’s and D’s but I want something like the Fendi First to pop up in my closet. I’m liking my non quilted bags a bit more for someone reason and I’m not drawn to anything I would have wanted even 2 years ago.
> 
> What in the world is going on?


I think this just isn't the time in your life for Chanels and Diors, which strike me as dressy bags. (I know some women wear them with jeans, but then again, you don't wear jeans!)

So perhaps you're looking for more casual bags, like a Fendi First, to go with your more casual current life. Which may not last forever, but here it is right now.

Is there a bag or two that would meet this need, and wouldn't cost a ton of money?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I’m definitely feeling like that seeing everyone’s beautiful collections. I love my Mulberry bags but wonder if I’m playing it safe. They work for me and my collection is quite varied but only to a point.
> 
> I definitely like classic styles of bags but not too structured. I like crossbody and top handle. I especially love quilted bags but classically so and not this new puffy style. I think this is what draws me to Chanel as being something I’d love to own. It’s just not feasible right now.
> 
> I’m thinking I might eventually branch out with and get a Gucci camera bag but I’m going to have wait.
> 
> Here is my pink Crosby Coach bag. Not shared yet. I share here as it fits our T colour theme and as an example of my love for quilted bags!
> 
> View attachment 5321277


What an unusual quilting pattern. Gorgeous.


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> While I didn’t buy it the day I took this photo, this is the bag I purchased. I visited it a few times before committing to the purchase. I’m pretty careful with my belongings, but I do still worry.
> 
> View attachment 5321607
> 
> 
> I also love to be outdoors when the weather warms. More walking, than running, since the heat and I don’t get along, but I love walking outdoors. Come on spring!


Beautiful bag and perfect on you. Running in the heat isn’t often a problem here. People think it’s hot at 15•c and a heatwave at 20•c! 


dramaprincess713 said:


> I felt so much guilt over not enjoying being pregnant. I knew I was lucky and blessed to even be able to be pregnant and carry my girl - especially at an "advanced maternal age" - and I never took it for granted, but I did not enjoy the actual act of being pregnant. But I never felt like I could really express that outside of a few select people because it felt like I'd just be chastised. It's nice to hear I'm not the only one.
> 
> The community is another reason I love pole and aerials and actually going to a studio. Even with online classes, doing things at home aren't nearly as inspiring for me either. Please let me know if you try pole and/or aerials when you're feeling stronger. I'd love to hear what you think!
> 
> 
> Oooh, have fun!!! I hope you have a great time, and I'd love to hear what you think! I'm such a pole enthusiast that I want everyone who's interested to try it and fall in love, but I also know it's not going to be everyone's thing.
> 
> 
> What a great point about not getting overheated with swimming! It makes me want to actually try to improve my swimming! That overheated, sweaty, uncomfortable feeling is something I dislike as well. I think that's another thing I like about pole and aerials - it's definitely a workout, and it definitely requires endurance and can be tiring (especially when you're putting together a whole performance piece), but it doesn't leave me feeling the same way that more "traditional" exercise does as far as overheating, etc.
> 
> One of the things I love about pole classes is the community and support. Of course there are always exceptions, but generally speaking, my experience has been that pole studios/classes and the people in them are incredibly welcoming, supportive, and encouraging. When I teach, I know my number one priorities are safety and creating a safe, warm, supportive environment because for most people, just walking into class is already outside of their comfort zone, and I want to make the experience good as I can. I think most pole and aerial teachers share the same views and really go far in making that happen in their classes. All that being said though, I definitely understand preferring to exercise at home and not wanting to go to classes!
> 
> 
> Yes, that definitely is one of the great things about running! In the middle of my running phase, I spent a summer in Korea. At the time, I couldn't find any pole or aerial studios to go to, and being without it for a summer was hard. (These days, they are all over Seoul!). However, I did go for a run nearly every day. It was nice to know I could keep up some of my routine simply by bringing a pair of running shoes and workout clothes.
> 
> 
> Aw, thank you! I wouldn't say I was good at it so much as I was stubborn and determined to prove I could do it. I'm not fast by any means. I think my best 5k was somewhere between an 8-9 minute mile, and I did the half at exactly a 10 minute mile pace - not particularly impressive, but it was for me. The training for the half marathon was incredibly time-consuming, especially coming from no background, and the only reason I was able to do it was because I was in grad school at the time and didn't have a FT job or a husband or a dog or a child to think about. In the back of my mind, I kind of have always thought I'd like to do a full marathon - again, just to prove that I can do it. But I can't even wrap my head around how I'd find the time to train for that, besides the fact that I don't actually like running, lol.
> 
> To me, what you described about running being your me time is exactly what makes you a runner! Running was never me time for me. Rather, it was a chore I imposed upon myself. It's great that you're not giving up and remembering to be gentle with yourself. It's not about the speed anyway, and I completely agree - to keep going with something hard is far more impressive than with something that is easy! It's kind of the same way I feel about pole. I've been doing it long enough now that upon first glance, I seem fairly advanced and impressive. But, I started with no background in anything, no strength or flexibility, basically no body awareness, and I'm a super slow learner so most people who have been doing pole for less than half of the time I've been doing it are doing the same or far more advanced tricks than I am. I tend to get really frustrated and talk down on myself for not being more advance and not advancing as fast as others. But I'm not giving up, and when I remember to take a step back, I can there is something quite admirable and impressive about sticking to it, and I can also realize how far I've come and recognize the only reason I've come so far is because I've kept at it. Showing up and doing the work is often the most impressive thing of all!
> 
> Your running views are gorgeous!!! When I did run, I ran outdoors as well. I live right across from NYC, so I'd run along the river and the views of the city were always a treat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very impressed by all of you who like the treadmill! I generally don't like exercise machines, and really disliked the treadmill. There was just no discretion big enough for me on a treadmill. TV, music, magazine, books, etc. - none of it worked. I would try to hide the time by covering up the display with a towel, but I knew how long I set the machine for and would be able to gauge the time by how many songs went by or the TV show. If I was going to run, I almost HAD to run outside to get through it because I couldn't just stop - at some point I had to turn around to get back home, and at that point, I might as well keep running so I could get home faster and stop.
> 
> 
> I'm another fan of lambskin, although my caviar WOC actually doesn't feel all that bad. I'm not sure if it's because it's older or because it's so used. My jumbo flap is vintage because I specifically wanted a single flap and 24K hardware. I was worried about it being lambskin, but it actually doesn't seem to be as delicate as I thought it would be. I don't know if the fact that it's vintage has anything to do with that? Supposedly quality was better back in the day. I mean, I would't go and drag it across a brick wall, but I was pleasantly surprised to find that I don't feel the need to baby it the way I thought I would have to.
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous bag!!!


That’s so kind and encouraging of you. I can’t wait to run by the shore on our island holiday. Only 2 more days not to catch Covid so we can go! 


coffee2go said:


> Hi again all! Thanks for those who have replied to my thoughts on whether to get Valextra bag or not, in the end I decided to wait out, as I don’t need that type of the bag while WFH. However, this weekend while visiting family, I’ve stumbled upon a Celine bag that was 40% at the multibrand store… so couldn’t pass this opportunity to expand my Celine bag collection, even though the color of the bag was the same one that I already had… I got this small Folded Cabas in taupe, and at first I was feeling both excited about my new purchase and also a bit guilty since I’ve decided so quickly to get it, probably just cause I thought I can’t pass such a great deal on Celine… I took out this bag to run a few errands the other day… since it lacks an inner zip pocket, I was afraid whether this bag lacks security since being an open tote, but if not overstuffed it actually quite secure when using the inner hook… It might have been a thrill of a new purchase, but I enjoyed carrying this bag, and since it’s much smaller than my YSL shopping tote and Celine Cabas Phantom, and a bit larger than my Maxmara tote, I feel like it adds a bit of variety, I don’t mind repeating the color, as the shape of the bag is different and much structured than other Cabas that I have… I’m waiting for a matching organizer for this bag, but would also love any ideas on how to secure a cardholder in this type of tote without using an organizer, if put in a inner pocket I feel like it’s not as secure like if I put it just on the bottom of the bag, but I’m afraid it can fall out. I wish I had smth similar to LV mini pochette with a long chain and hook, so I could hook the pochette to the bag, but I don’t want to buy LV mini pochette now, as I know it’s kinda hard to get it, maybe there are some alternatives that have the similar function and design?
> 
> View attachment 5321827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321830


This is a stunning bag and you clearly had thought about both the style and colour choice you wanted. 


whateve said:


> I didn't enjoy being pregnant either. I did it three times. I wished I was one of those women who glow when they are pregnant but I wasn't. It was so uncomfortable! The second time I had placenta previa, which was scary but cleared up before birth; I got hives that lasted 6 weeks, and I caught chicken pox in my last month (I was very lucky that cleared up before he was born).  The third time I had gestational diabetes and premature labor. Because of the diabetes, they couldn't treat the premature labor as an outpatient. I had to stay in the hospital for several weeks, during which they nearly killed me by sending me into a diabetic coma. The IV drugs they used to stop the labor had terrible side effects. I was blessed that all three children were perfect.


I’m sorry to hear you had a bad time of it when pregnant. That sounds really difficult. I had quite a difficult time myself but not too that extent. 


papertiger said:


> @Sparkletastic and @Katinahat
> 
> My lamb (and calf) Chanels are all vintage now. I inherited mine, except the calf/python Cambon Med tote I bought for a Summer wedding. Actually, I have no caviar to compare to. The Chanel chains are not really me (unless they're inside a jacket) but the beauty of the lamb is. They do show age but strangely more in photos than IRL.
> 
> Pic below is of my mother's mother's Chanel approx 1971. Not bad for a 50 y o bag. It is a ancestor of the Mademoiselle bag. You have to factor in the materials were far finer (and hence delicate) in those days when Chanel was still alive and only a handful of accessories were made.
> 
> View attachment 5321845
> View attachment 5321846
> View attachment 5321847
> 
> 
> These days the lamb is made far more with longevity in mind.
> 
> For me, the light colour of your Chanel (like my Cambon, which is bone white) and the iridescent finish dictates more care, not so much the lamb.





papertiger said:


> Sorry guys, I seem to be wearing silver bags more than red this month. Wearing a pink scarf though  .
> 
> Blast from the past and from the far reaches in the wardrobe:
> 
> View attachment 5321899
> 
> 
> Tanner and Krolle Latch bag (by Quentin Mckay). Black suede inside and very roomy. From before I was on tPF, OMG how I _obsessed_ over this bag (Selfridges purchase). In the end I just had to buy.
> 
> This is of those under-the-shoulder types. I wasn't sure if they'd ever come around again but so glad they have. It's not so much a bag that becomes dated as how we wear them IMO. Now these '00s bags are back in style, I actually feel OK to wear them again.
> 
> 
> *Are there any ways of wearing a bag that you wish would come around again (or go away)? *
> 
> I wore cross-bodies when it was very much out of style because in the city that's how I feel safest but some fashions (in or out) I feel weird with.


Beautiful bags! Vintage and with a wonderful personal story. 

I’m with you on crossbody which is by far my favourite method carrying and I don’t care what people think! 


ElainePG said:


> What an unusual quilting pattern. Gorgeous.


Thanks. It is pretty isn’t it!


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve got the bags out! A vision of pink and tan beauty!  

Hopefully I’m not cursing it now and we’ll remain Covid free for 2 more days! Infection rates have dropped slightly at work but still a lot around.  

Asked the DDs which bags I should take and they said - all of them and then fell about laughing. This is at least one too many. Definitely Loewe basket as my carry on/beach bag. Definitely oak Lily for evenings. Definitely pink nylon KS for pool side. I know I asked before but I’m not sure if I need mini Alexa or Coach Western crossbody hobo as I’ve got the KS for daytime but I can take one as well as the Loewe carry on and pack the KS and Lily. The DDs are right, I do want to bring them alll! 




And I haven’t even thought what clothes to put inside the pink hold suitcase yet!


----------



## lill_canele

coffee2go said:


> Also now I need to put myself on some “ban” when it comes to bag purchases, I already have about 20 bags, including backpacks, and need to enjoy my collection, without looking for a next bag to add, so any tips on how to stay away from new purchases will be appreciated  Should I stop watching YouTube, Instagram, don’t go to the stores, whether online or offline? What worked best for you to avoid any temptation?



I think it really depends on each person and how one's perception and understanding of shopping means to each individual.
I watch quite a lot of luxury youtubers on a daily basis, follow all brands and my favorite influencers on social media but very very rarely do I get influenced to buy a particular item. It may pique my interest on occasion to go check it out in stores, but I don't really feel a want or a need to buy a bag or an item.
The last time I had an influenced purchase was probably watching Tamara's video when she was invited to the Saint Laurent show in Paris. Being a big YSL fan already, I fell in love with her heels and I immediately wanted to go try them on. But it actually took 2 try on and about 2 months of thinking until I made that purchase.
But I also really dislike having a lot of stuff in general. I am definitely not a minimalist and I don't think of myself as even an "aspiring minimalist" It's just a pet peeve of mine when something is sitting there, taking up space, and not being used.

I think I had a semi-traumatic experience as a teenager and college student of having too much stuff. I shopped way too much without much thought, and I had a ridiculous amount of clothes and shoes (bags not so much, wasn't really into those back then). All of the walls in my room (except the corner where my bed was) was lined with dresser drawers of clothes, or racks stacked with shoes. I must have had hundreds of pieces of clothes. It was all very overwhelming. The day I donated almost all of my clothes, I believe I had at least 20 trash bags of stuff.   

For some people, not watching Youtube/Instagram works for them. For others, it makes them want to buy even more. So that's something you kind of need to figure out to see if what works for you and what does not.

A trick that I use is: I won't buy an item from a brand until I've already worn the items I have previously bought.
For example, let's say am in a more spendy mood, is that if there is a brand, let's say Burberry, that I want to buy from. I think:
1) When was my last purchase and what did I buy?
2) Have I used/worn the item(s) from my last purchase?
If I have not used or worn the item from last purchase, then nope. No buy. 

I also dislike having items too similar in my collections and when I'm shopping I keep what I already have in mind, to compare to the items I'm interested in buying. If they are too similar, then it's also a no buy.

I am actually a little thankful that my closet (while not small) is small enough to limit my spending. It forces me to really consider what I already have and what I really want. I could definitely expand to the closets in the other rooms of the house, but I don't because I want to make a conscious choice on what to buy and what to wear.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> We have mild winters and very hot summers. Spring here is usually about 2 weeks long, then it gets really hot. Today it felt like spring in the afternoon. It was cold enough when I went out to lunch to wear a coat, then after lunch it was tee shirt weather. I never pack up seasonal clothing other than my swimwear. That is such a great idea to get rid of stuff at the end of a season.


We have those days here when it's pretty chilly in the mornings and you need a coat or jacket in the mornings, but it warms up nicely by mid-afternoon to the point where you don't need a coat anymore.  That's why most people dress in layers here during spring and fall.  It starts cooling off again in the evenings.  Having to dress in layers is my excuse for having wayyyy too many coats, blazers and jackets, lol.  I have to probably look at downsizing some because they occupy so much space in the closet!


dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm very impressed by all of you who like the treadmill! I generally don't like exercise machines, and really disliked the treadmill. There was just no discretion big enough for me on a treadmill. TV, music, magazine, books, etc. - none of it worked. I would try to hide the time by covering up the display with a towel, but I knew how long I set the machine for and would be able to gauge the time by how many songs went by or the TV show. If I was going to run, I almost HAD to run outside to get through it because I couldn't just stop - at some point I had to turn around to get back home, and at that point, I might as well keep running so I could get home faster and stop.


I think for me the appeal of the treadmill is the sheer convenience -- it's in my home and I don't need to drive anywhere to a gym, especially in winter since I first have to get bundled up in coat, boots, gloves, etc., before leaving the house.  Since it's too cold here to walk outside for about at least four to five months of the year, my treadmill gets quite a bit of use.  That said, I am ready to walk/run outside and be done with the treadmill as soon as the weather warms up a bit.
Finding a friend to walk with you can be a nice way to make the time go by without even noticing it.  Some people like to talk on the phone during walks.  My neighbor always talks on the phone when she is walking; says it's the perfect time for her to catch up with family and friends as she works full time and has two little kids that keep her busy too.  Of course it's easier to talk if one is walking versus running.  I would find it hard to talk and run at the same time.  Anyway, I am looking forward to walking outside soon.  As @DME said, come on spring!


papertiger said:


> and @ElainePG I just remembered, I'm wearing my Norwegian hand-knitted stockings in the first.
> 
> It actually has to be _that _cold
> 
> View attachment 5321898


What an adorable bag!  I love Norwegian hand-knitted patterns, including the patterned sweaters.

And your Chanel bags are beautiful.  The leather just glows on them -- you can see that in the pictures.


Katinahat said:


> I’ve got the bags out! A vision of pink and tan beauty!
> 
> Hopefully I’m not cursing it now and we’ll remain Covid free for 2 more days! Infection rates have dropped slightly at work but still a lot around.
> 
> Asked the DDs which bags I should take and they said - all of them and then fell about laughing. This is at least one too many. Definitely Loewe basket as my carry on/beach bag. Definitely oak Lily for evenings. Definitely pink nylon KS for pool side. I know I asked before but I’m not sure if I need mini Alexa or Coach Western crossbody hobo as I’ve got the KS for daytime but I can take one as well as the Loewe carry on and pack the KS and Lily. The DDs are right, I do want to bring them alll!
> 
> View attachment 5322180
> 
> 
> And I haven’t even thought what clothes to put inside the pink hold suitcase yet!


Such a pretty grouping!  Keeping my fingers crossed you will soon be off on your vacation.


----------



## Sparkletastic

coffee2go said:


> Also now I need to put myself on some “ban” when it comes to bag purchases, I already have about 20 bags, including backpacks, and need to enjoy my collection, without looking for a next bag to add, so any tips on how to stay away from new purchases will be appreciated  Should I stop watching YouTube, Instagram, don’t go to the stores, whether online or offline? What worked best for you to avoid any temptation?


I don’t consume influencer social media except for on TikTok and I don’t follow fashion contributors on that platform. And, I unsubscribed from all shopping emails a while ago and like not having the junk in my inbox.  

What I’ve done when I don’t want to buy and am in a “weak” place is stay away from tPF. It’s really the only source of me getting any messages to buy. 

If you want to stay on tpf, I’d suggest the no buy or lifestyle (fitness, etc.) threads bc even though this one is “shop your closet” there is always still a lot of “shop your store” going on. 


DME said:


> I’ve heard that, too, about the Boy. I was so in love with the Boy bag until I handled one in person; same with the Classic Flap. Both of those styles, while beautiful, are just too stiff and structured for me, which is odd since I dislike hobo styles, for example, because they lack structure. Go figure! I’m glad to hear your lambskin bags are holding up well!


Yes, the Boy is gorgeous but every 5 minutes I think about selling because of it’s boxy profile. With prices skyrocketing, I may do so at some point. But, I need to find a replacement gold bag first.

And, I’m like you. I don’t like slouchy styles but overly rigid doesn’t appeal either.


----------



## Katinahat

On a more spiritual level than my bag related posts can I tell you about the most beautiful and uplifting book I ordered, which arrived today and I’ve been looking at this evening. It’s called “Big Panda and Tiny Dragon” by James Norbury. It’s full of beautiful illustrations and thought provoking words. My favourite page so far:

_“Which is more important’ asked Big Panda, “the journey or the destination?”
“The company,” said Tiny Dragon._

So thank you for the company one and all!


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Also now I need to put myself on some “ban” when it comes to bag purchases, I already have about 20 bags, including backpacks, and need to enjoy my collection, without looking for a next bag to add, so any tips on how to stay away from new purchases will be appreciated  Should I stop watching YouTube, Instagram, don’t go to the stores, whether online or offline? What worked best for you to avoid any temptation?



This is not the best thread for outright bans - we're more a 'slow down and wear what you have already' kind of thread, but there are support threads for 100% bans in the Handbags & Purses Forum. Bans just make me want more - a bit like strict diets. If I have a fully stocked cupboard I eat less, now I have some fab things I shop less. This thread is more about living and making bags part of that life, not just bag collections. That's why people talk about RTW and shoes and life, we need to make the bags work for us and not the other way around.

I have more bags than you (that's not a brag nor am I guilt-tripping myself) I work in luxury and fashion so browsing online and SM is part of my job, as well as needing to be fashionably myself in person. Since contributing to tis thread I've 'only' bought one bag a year for most years, 2 bags in one year and 0 bags another. Most of my bags I either bought vintage collecting, or new and designer bought when working 'full-on' in the industry. Now I have, there's no point in buying just to keep buying. It's a question of one in and one out so anything that comes in _has_ to be better than the one going out.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> On a more spiritual level than my bag related posts can I tell you about the most beautiful and uplifting book I ordered, which arrived today and I’ve been looking at this evening. It’s called “Big Panda and Tiny Dragon” by James Norbury. It’s full of beautiful illustrations and thought provoking words. My favourite page so far:
> 
> _“Which is more important’ asked Big Panda, “the journey or the destination?”
> “The company,” said Tiny Dragon._
> 
> So thank you for the company one and all!


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> I’ve got the bags out! A vision of pink and tan beauty!
> 
> Hopefully I’m not cursing it now and we’ll remain Covid free for 2 more days! Infection rates have dropped slightly at work but still a lot around.
> 
> Asked the DDs which bags I should take and they said - all of them and then fell about laughing. This is at least one too many. Definitely Loewe basket as my carry on/beach bag. Definitely oak Lily for evenings. Definitely pink nylon KS for pool side. I know I asked before but I’m not sure if I need mini Alexa or Coach Western crossbody hobo as I’ve got the KS for daytime but I can take one as well as the Loewe carry on and pack the KS and Lily. The DDs are right, I do want to bring them alll!
> 
> View attachment 5322180
> 
> 
> And I haven’t even thought what clothes to put inside the pink hold suitcase yet!


Since the three in question seem to be a bit similar in terms of their function, which one would bring you the most joy to carry while on vacation?


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> On a more spiritual level than my bag related posts can I tell you about the most beautiful and uplifting book I ordered, which arrived today and I’ve been looking at this evening. It’s called “Big Panda and Tiny Dragon” by James Norbury. It’s full of beautiful illustrations and thought provoking words. My favourite page so far:
> 
> _“Which is more important’ asked Big Panda, “the journey or the destination?”
> “The company,” said Tiny Dragon._
> 
> So thank you for the company one and all!


this is so beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> For me when I need to calm down on the shopping *I delete all the store emails without opening them*. I also try and find something else to do rather than spend so much time online.  Love your new bag.


I do the same thing. It's hard sometimes, when it's a brand I like, but it definitely works. 

Sometimes I've found that I just used to open those store emails because I was bored. And bored led to browsing, which led to buying.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> and @ElainePG I just remembered, I'm wearing my Norwegian hand-knitted stockings in the first.
> 
> It actually has to be _that _cold
> 
> View attachment 5321898


I love everything in this photo… but especially the hand-knitted socks!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I’ve got the bags out! A vision of pink and tan beauty!
> 
> Hopefully I’m not cursing it now and we’ll remain Covid free for 2 more days! Infection rates have dropped slightly at work but still a lot around.
> 
> Asked the DDs which bags I should take and they said - all of them and then fell about laughing. This is at least one too many. Definitely Loewe basket as my carry on/beach bag. Definitely oak Lily for evenings. Definitely pink nylon KS for pool side. I know I asked before but I’m not sure if I need mini Alexa or Coach Western crossbody hobo as I’ve got the KS for daytime but I can take one as well as the Loewe carry on and pack the KS and Lily. The DDs are right, I do want to bring them alll!
> 
> View attachment 5322180
> 
> 
> And I haven’t even thought what clothes to put inside the pink hold suitcase yet!


What a feast for the eyes! I say take all of them, if they all fit. And who cares if your DDs laugh? If they don't laugh at you for this, they'll for sure laugh at you for something else. Better it should be handbags. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Also my toes.


----------



## Kimbashop

coffee2go said:


> Also now I need to put myself on some “ban” when it comes to bag purchases, I already have about 20 bags, including backpacks, and need to enjoy my collection, without looking for a next bag to add, so any tips on how to stay away from new purchases will be appreciated  Should I stop watching YouTube, Instagram, don’t go to the stores, whether online or offline? What worked best for you to avoid any temptation?


Here is one of my tricks that I use to keep me in line: keep photos with you of all of your bags when you go shopping. If you use the photos app on iphone, create an album called "my bags," use a style app like Stylebook, or create a pdf of photos of all of your bags. If I find myself tempted, I pull out those pictures and ask myself these questions:

Do I have another bag that is similar in size, style, and function?
If the bag is not the same size, style, or function, do I have another bag in my collection that would work equally well anyway?
If the bag is similar to something I already have, then does the bag I'm looking at add to my collection in some meaningful way? e.g., does it add to my love of a certain leather, color, or style? If so, will I circulate these bags so that they get a good cost-per-wear? For example, I have multiples of some styles (2 Bal cities and 3 Bal Firsts) because they work so well for my lifestyle and I love the leather and colors from certain years. I have just realized that I need to sell one of my Firsts because it is not getting the circulation that the other Bal bags are getting and needs to go.
I am a very visual person, so while I could carry a list of bags that I own, the pictures are a great visual reminder of what I already have. I really do tend to forget what I have. I've only just recently realized that I need this method, BTW. So far, it has been working.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> OMG… that pouch!!!!! It's so squishy, I want to reach into my screen and give it a hug. (Does that make me weird? Nah…)
> 
> I think your outfit looks very pretty with the olive green and rust, but it would also be great with teal.



Thanks so much! Yeah and in person I think it looked more complimentary than that mashup as the rust color is more muted than the stock photo makes it look. 



Katinahat said:


> I’m with you on crossbody which is by far my favourite method carrying and I don’t care what people think!



Did crossbodies go out of style and I missed it?



Katinahat said:


> I’ve got the bags out! A vision of pink and tan beauty!
> 
> Hopefully I’m not cursing it now and we’ll remain Covid free for 2 more days! Infection rates have dropped slightly at work but still a lot around.
> 
> Asked the DDs which bags I should take and they said - all of them and then fell about laughing. This is at least one too many. Definitely Loewe basket as my carry on/beach bag. Definitely oak Lily for evenings. Definitely pink nylon KS for pool side. I know I asked before but I’m not sure if I need mini Alexa or Coach Western crossbody hobo as I’ve got the KS for daytime but I can take one as well as the Loewe carry on and pack the KS and Lily. The DDs are right, I do want to bring them alll!
> 
> View attachment 5322180
> 
> 
> And I haven’t even thought what clothes to put inside the pink hold suitcase yet!



Yay all beautiful! Tough to sacrifice one, I’m not sure I can advise! But definitely crossing my fingers for you that nothing comes up and you get to go!


----------



## Jereni

Today in shopping my closet… Pink Tory Burch for red/pink month, those plum boots, and sweater poncho bc it’s slightly warmer today.

It’s a little too much black but I have a pair of jeans on the way which should work better with these boots than the two pairs I currently have.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

coffee2go said:


> Also now I need to put myself on some “ban” when it comes to bag purchases, I already have about 20 bags, including backpacks, and need to enjoy my collection, without looking for a next bag to add, so any tips on how to stay away from new purchases will be appreciated  Should I stop watching YouTube, Instagram, don’t go to the stores, whether online or offline? What worked best for you to avoid any temptation?


You've already had some excellent suggestions and tips above from others.  I will share one thing that has helped me buy slowly and more mindfully:  
Having a bag collection vision board:  This doesn't have to actually be a physical vision board, and can just be one in your mind. But basically, it is a vision of the kind of collection you would like to have -- an approximate number of bags, and getting more specific, which ones you would actually wish to have.  Ideally, it's best to have this vision board before even starting a collection, but by the time I made mine, I already had several bags. 

Once I did this and visualized my ideal collection, (after some trial and error), it became so much easier for me to resist the temptations that came along that didn't fit in with my overall vision.  I would look at my vision board and ask myself if the new item I was looking at is really necessary, does it fit in there or would it displace something else in my ideal collection.  Basically, the question I asked myself is why?  Why do I even want to buy this item?  Is it a retail therapy type of purchase after a stressful day, is it fear of missing out, or it is just something I am attracted to because of the novelty of the item?  

Depending on the answer, I would then decide whether to proceed with my purchase or not.  This may or may not work for you, but it has helped me to curb impulse purchases and even resist some good deals/bargains that I know I would have succumbed to in the past.  I still have items on my wish list that I wish to buy, but my purchase decisions are more carefully thought out and not quite as haphazard as before.

Also, just to clarify, my vision board is not something set in stone or inflexible.   Being a bag and fashion enthusiast is a dynamic process, so there will be periodic shifts and new items may pop up that I wish to add.   It's more about shopping thoughtfully and ensuring that I choose the items that suit me best.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> .
> 
> i am the same way which is why I preferred chanel seasonals and reissues. Though i technically like hobos, I tend not to wear the ones I have (so am rehoming them slowly). I’m not completely sold on dior bags, though I love the RTW, but supposedly the dior lamb skin wears well. I personally feel that people are more prone to look at Chanel lambskin with such a critical eye bc it is so overpriced. I’ve owned chanel for many years, and the bags were not meant to be hardy like Hermes. In fact my belt bag from 1989 or 1990 or thereabouts, had to be sent in for headwear clasp repair/replacement probably five times. The lambskin itself was fine.



I’m a big fan of their seasonal bags myself. I have a French Riviera that I love! It’s kind of like a Classic Flap, but more malleable. And I’m picky about the hardware. If it’s not a turn lock, then I want a magnetic clasp because I feel the snaps wear out. I’m in and out of my bags way too much…

I wish Dior would bring back the Diorama. I have a clutch/WOC and it’s my favorite evening bag. Perfect shade of gold for me, too, since it’s more pale. It’s a grained, sturdier leather, so very durable. There was a pair of silver Dior heels I fell in love with a few years ago (crinkled lambskin, IIRC), but I was late to the party and my size was sold out.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Today in shopping my closet… Pink Tory Burch for red/pink month, those plum boots, and sweater poncho bc it’s slightly warmer today.
> 
> It’s a little too much black but I have a pair of jeans on the way which should work better with these boots than the two pairs I currently have.
> 
> View attachment 5322461


Looks great!   Love the sweater poncho and the boots.


DME said:


> I’m a big fan of their seasonal bags myself. I have a French Riviera that I love! It’s kind of like a Classic Flap, but more malleable. And I’m picky about the hardware. If it’s not a turn lock, then I want a magnetic clasp because I feel the snaps wear out. I’m in and out of my bags way too much…
> 
> I wish Dior would bring back the Diorama. I have a clutch/WOC and it’s my favorite evening bag. Perfect shade of gold for me, too, since it’s more pale. It’s a grained, sturdier leather, so very durable. There was a pair of silver Dior heels I fell in love with a few years ago (crinkled lambskin, IIRC), but I was late to the party and my size was sold out.


I agree with you about the snaps.  I have a WOC with a snap button closure and I usually keep it open and not closed during storage, but not sure if that helps much.  The turn lock closure is my favorite.
Love the Diorama!  I have one in pink and it's one of my favorite bags as well.  The hardware closure on the Diorama is so well done.


----------



## DME

coffee2go said:


> Also now I need to put myself on some “ban” when it comes to bag purchases, I already have about 20 bags, including backpacks, and need to enjoy my collection, without looking for a next bag to add, so any tips on how to stay away from new purchases will be appreciated  Should I stop watching YouTube, Instagram, don’t go to the stores, whether online or offline? What worked best for you to avoid any temptation?



I had an epiphany a few years ago. I realized I love bags (and shopping) and I’m going to stop trying to fight that. When I did try to fight it, I always wound up falling off the wagon, just like I do when I diet, since restricting things doesn’t work for me. But this doesn’t mean I can’t look; I just don’t need to buy all the things. So now I take pleasure in browsing online or in store, but I only buy every so often when I come across something truly special, or that fills a gap. Just getting to look at and admire pretty things often scratches the itch, and I find that I’m making better decisions overall on what to add to my collection. I like to dub this “research”, and it’s also a good stress reliever for me. I have a hard time relaxing, so sometimes just hitting the mall to browse helps me wind down. YMMV and it has taken me a long time to get to this place, but it works for me.

ETA: I have the same Celine Cabas Phantom as you (mine is navy) and it’s my current work tote. Love this bag and love the color you have!


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Looks great!   Love the sweater poncho and the boots.
> 
> I agree with you about the snaps.  I have a WOC with a snap button closure and I usually keep it open and not closed during storage, but not sure if that helps much.  The turn lock closure is my favorite.
> Love the Diorama!  I have one in pink and it's one of my favorite bags as well.  The hardware closure on the Diorama is so well done.



You have pink? I would love to see a photo when you have time! With so many brands bringing back old styles, I’m hopeful Dior will reissue this one.

So since it’s not just me, now I’m curious: How does everyone find snap closures? Do they stand the test of time? I’ve avoided them like the plague up until now for fear of wearing them out, but I could be persuaded.


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> I think this just isn't the time in your life for Chanels and Diors, which strike me as dressy bags. (I know some women wear them with jeans, but then again, you don't wear jeans!)
> 
> So perhaps you're looking for more casual bags, like a Fendi First, to go with your more casual current life. Which may not last forever, but here it is right now.
> 
> Is there a bag or two that would meet this need, and wouldn't cost a ton of money?


Hmmmm… I don’t see the Chanels as any dressier than the First. Maybe because I do use them as every day bags.(?)  I really don’t need super casual bags

I think my mild restlessness is from a number of factors: I’m admiring a bit of a sleeker look now, I’ve always liked variety and the energy a new bag brings to my collection and candidly, I think Covid’s given me time to think about bags when I would have been busy with other things.

I don’t want to buy a substitute / filler bag. That always ends badly. I just need to decide if I will use the First enough in the current Covid climate to warrant a purchase.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> You've already had some excellent suggestions and tips above from others.  I will share one thing that has helped me buy slowly and more mindfully:
> Having a bag collection vision board:  This doesn't have to actually be a physical vision board, and can just be one in your mind. But basically, it is a vision of the kind of collection you would like to have -- an approximate number of bags, and getting more specific, which ones you would actually wish to have.  Ideally, it's best to have this vision board before even starting a collection, but by the time I made mine, I already had several bags.
> 
> Once I did this and visualized my ideal collection, (after some trial and error), it became so much easier for me to resist the temptations that came along that didn't fit in with my overall vision.  I would look at my vision board and ask myself if the new item I was looking at is really necessary, does it fit in there or would it displace something else in my ideal collection.  Basically, the question I asked myself is why?  Why do I even want to buy this item?  Is it a retail therapy type of purchase after a stressful day, is it fear of missing out, or it is just something I am attracted to because of the novelty of the item?
> 
> Depending on the answer, I would then decide whether to proceed with my purchase or not.  This may or may not work for you, but it has helped me to curb impulse purchases and even resist some good deals/bargains that I know I would have succumbed to in the past.  I still have items on my wish list that I wish to buy, but my purchase decisions are more carefully thought out and not quite as haphazard as before.
> 
> Also, just to clarify, my vision board is not something set in stone or inflexible.   Being a bag and fashion enthusiast is a dynamic process, so there will be periodic shifts and new items may pop up that I wish to add.   It's more about shopping thoughtfully and ensuring that I choose the items that suit me best.


This is a great suggestion.

It reminded me of something I did about 7 years ago when I was feeling meaningful discontent about my then collection. I made a list of what my ideal collection would be if I was starting from zero and ignored price. That clarified my wants and set me on the path to overhaul and ultimately sell every single bag I had but one. And, I got all the bags on my wish list. It seemed like an insane gambit at the time but I’m so glad I did it.

That’s how I also know my current rumblings are about what to add and not about selling. This collection was thoughtfully curated and just “works” for me.  I only have one questionable bag which is my gold Chanel boy. It’s new medium and with small bags being in, it just feels soooooo huge on me. LOL!


DME said:


> *I wish Dior would bring back the Diorama.* I have a clutch/WOC and it’s my favorite evening bag. Perfect shade of gold for me, too, since it’s more pale. It’s a grained, sturdier leather, so very durable. There was a pair of silver Dior heels I fell in love with a few years ago (crinkled lambskin, IIRC), but I was late to the party and my size was sold out.


Same. I have 3 Dioramas - 2 regular and one WOC. I’d love to get more as they’re my favorite flaps in my collection.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DME said:


> You have pink? I would love to see a photo when you have time! With so many brands bringing back old styles, I’m hopeful Dior will reissue this one.
> 
> So since it’s not just me, now I’m curious: How does everyone find snap closures? Do they stand the test of time? I’ve avoided them like the plague up until now for fear of wearing them out, but I could be persuaded.


Actually the snap closure on my WOC is working just fine.  It might just be me being too careful, which is why I am storing it open.  Even though it's fine, I still think the turn lock closure is the best option if you have to choose.  I am not a fan of the super strong magnetic closures either.

I will try to take a picture of my Diorama tomorrow or see if I already have one I can post.  Dior now has the Caro and their Montaigne 30 bag so not sure if they will reissue the Diorama anytime soon.  It would be great if they did that though, since it seems like lots of people love the Diorama.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a great suggestion.
> 
> It reminded me of something I did about 7 years ago when I was feeling meaningful discontent about my then collection. I made a list of what my ideal collection would be if I was starting from zero and ignored price. That clarified my wants and set me on the path to overhaul and ultimately sell every single bag I had but one. And, I got all the bags on my wish list. It seemed like an insane gambit at the time but I’m so glad I did it.
> 
> That’s how I also know my current rumblings are about what to add and not about selling. This collection was thoughtfully curated and just “works” for me.  I only have one questionable bag which is my gold Chanel boy. It’s new medium and with small bags being in, it just feels soooooo huge on me. LOL!


Thank you!  Yes, it's that overall vision that is so important.  And that was quite the courageous move on your part to reshape your collection, and glad it worked out so well!  You have a gorgeous and drool-worthy collection that works for you, and I am sure it was worth all the effort.

As I mentioned above, in the beginning, I bought in a more haphazard manner.  But once I sat down and made my list, I realized I needed to reshape my collection a bit.  I do have some of my vision list bags already like the Lady Dior and a few others.  But I also realized I had some that didn't quite fit my style or vision.  So now I am trying to decide if I need to rehome about 3 bags including my YSL College bag.  I'm just not up to selling it myself so will probably go with consignment despite the fees.

For some reason I've not felt the need to add the boy bag to my collection.  Not sure why.  If you like your gold boy bag, then I would keep it until big bags come back.  The boy is a classic.  However, if you feel it looks too big on you, I would let it go and get something that is more of a medium size or even a different style.


----------



## dramaprincess713

whateve said:


> I didn't enjoy being pregnant either. I did it three times. I wished I was one of those women who glow when they are pregnant but I wasn't. It was so uncomfortable! The second time I had placenta previa, which was scary but cleared up before birth; I got hives that lasted 6 weeks, and I caught chicken pox in my last month (I was very lucky that cleared up before he was born).  The third time I had gestational diabetes and premature labor. Because of the diabetes, they couldn't treat the premature labor as an outpatient. I had to stay in the hospital for several weeks, during which they nearly killed me by sending me into a diabetic coma. The IV drugs they used to stop the labor had terrible side effects. I was blessed that all three children were perfect.


Oh my goodness, I'm sorry it was so difficult for you! 



papertiger said:


> and at @Sparkletastic and @Katinahat
> 
> My lamb (and calf) Chanels are all vintage now. I inherited mine, except the calf/python Cambon Med tote I bought for a Summer wedding. Actually, I have no caviar to compare to. The Chanel chains are not really me (unless they're inside a jacket) but the beauty of the lamb is. They do show age but strangely more in photos than IRL.
> 
> Pic below is of my mother's mother's Chanel approx 1971. Not bad for a 50 y o bag. It is a ancestor of the Mademoiselle bag. You have to factor in the materials were far finer (and hence delicate) in those days when Chanel was still alive and only a handful of accessories were made.
> 
> View attachment 5321845
> View attachment 5321846
> View attachment 5321847
> 
> 
> These days the lamb is made far more with longevity in mind.
> 
> For me, the light colour of your Chanel (like my Cambon, which is bone white) and the iridescent finish dictates more care, not so much the lamb.


What a beautiful bag. I adore the color!



Katinahat said:


> I’ve got the bags out! A vision of pink and tan beauty!
> 
> Hopefully I’m not cursing it now and we’ll remain Covid free for 2 more days! Infection rates have dropped slightly at work but still a lot around.
> 
> Asked the DDs which bags I should take and they said - all of them and then fell about laughing. This is at least one too many. Definitely Loewe basket as my carry on/beach bag. Definitely oak Lily for evenings. Definitely pink nylon KS for pool side. I know I asked before but I’m not sure if I need mini Alexa or Coach Western crossbody hobo as I’ve got the KS for daytime but I can take one as well as the Loewe carry on and pack the KS and Lily. The DDs are right, I do want to bring them alll!
> 
> View attachment 5322180
> 
> 
> And I haven’t even thought what clothes to put inside the pink hold suitcase yet!


I agree that among the KS, Coach, and Alexa, you probably don't need all three, but if you want to, will use them all, and have the space, why not?   If it's between the Coach and Alexa, I would say that if you want to be super practical, go for the Coach because the Alexa and KS appear to be very close in color and size. But I also know the Alexa is new and you love it, so my actual vote is still for the Alexa!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think for me the appeal of the treadmill is the sheer convenience -- it's in my home and I don't need to drive anywhere to a gym, especially in winter since I first have to get bundled up in coat, boots, gloves, etc., before leaving the house.  Since it's too cold here to walk outside for about at least four to five months of the year, my treadmill gets quite a bit of use.  That said, I am ready to walk/run outside and be done with the treadmill as soon as the weather warms up a bit.
> Finding a friend to walk with you can be a nice way to make the time go by without even noticing it.  Some people like to talk on the phone during walks.  My neighbor always talks on the phone when she is walking; says it's the perfect time for her to catch up with family and friends as she works full time and has two little kids that keep her busy too.  Of course it's easier to talk if one is walking versus running.  I would find it hard to talk and run at the same time.  Anyway, I am looking forward to walking outside soon.  As @DME said, come on spring!


I definitely get the convenience factor of the treadmill! My husband wants to get an elliptical for the convenience factor (though it hasn't happened because there is definitely no space for one right now). My problem with treadmills, and really any sort of similar exercise machine (ellipticals, stationary bikes, etc.), is that I can't find any distracting big enough to override the "is it time to be done" feeling, and it is far too easy for me to stop because literally, all I have to do is get off the machine. 

I actually enjoy walking and am happy to do that on my own. It's just running that I can't get into no matter how hard I try. Talking on the phone would probably be a great distraction, but I wouldn't be able to hold any sort of coherent conversation while running and talking on the phone. I did used to run with my best friend or husband (well, he was just a friend at the time, but whatever). It was nice in that there was a bit of extra motivation to keep at it, but still wasn't enough to beat my dislike of running. I do think I should make an effort to incorporate more walks into my days though!



Katinahat said:


> On a more spiritual level than my bag related posts can I tell you about the most beautiful and uplifting book I ordered, which arrived today and I’ve been looking at this evening. It’s called “Big Panda and Tiny Dragon” by James Norbury. It’s full of beautiful illustrations and thought provoking words. My favourite page so far:
> 
> _“Which is more important’ asked Big Panda, “the journey or the destination?”
> “The company,” said Tiny Dragon._
> 
> So thank you for the company one and all!


This is beautiful!  I'm also going to be looking up this book!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> You've already had some excellent suggestions and tips above from others.  I will share one thing that has helped me buy slowly and more mindfully:
> Having a bag collection vision board:  This doesn't have to actually be a physical vision board, and can just be one in your mind. But basically, it is a vision of the kind of collection you would like to have -- an approximate number of bags, and getting more specific, which ones you would actually wish to have.  Ideally, it's best to have this vision board before even starting a collection, but by the time I made mine, I already had several bags.
> 
> Once I did this and visualized my ideal collection, (after some trial and error), it became so much easier for me to resist the temptations that came along that didn't fit in with my overall vision.  I would look at my vision board and ask myself if the new item I was looking at is really necessary, does it fit in there or would it displace something else in my ideal collection.  Basically, the question I asked myself is why?  Why do I even want to buy this item?  Is it a retail therapy type of purchase after a stressful day, is it fear of missing out, or it is just something I am attracted to because of the novelty of the item?
> 
> Depending on the answer, I would then decide whether to proceed with my purchase or not.  This may or may not work for you, but it has helped me to curb impulse purchases and even resist some good deals/bargains that I know I would have succumbed to in the past.  I still have items on my wish list that I wish to buy, but my purchase decisions are more carefully thought out and not quite as haphazard as before.
> 
> Also, just to clarify, my vision board is not something set in stone or inflexible.   Being a bag and fashion enthusiast is a dynamic process, so there will be periodic shifts and new items may pop up that I wish to add.   It's more about shopping thoughtfully and ensuring that I choose the items that suit me best.


This is a wonderful idea, and I may try it out for myself. Just thinking about things after reading this made me realize that some of the items on my wishlist might be there more because I feel like I "need" it to fulfill some hole that doesn't really exist and less because it's something I truly and genuinely want. 

For example, the Lady Dior has been on my wishlist for ages. I lust after the one in matte black with matte black hardware, and I truly think it's a beautiful bag. But, I also know that the Lady Dior is not likely to be a style that I find super functional. All the carry options are my least favorite carry options, the capacity is smaller than I like in my bags (except for the large size, but I prefer the look of it in the smaller sizes), and it seems finicky to get in and out of (I dislike zipper openings, and the flap version seems a bit fussy). Yet, it has remained on my wishlist because the Lady Dior is an "iconic", classic bag, and as a bag lover it feels like I "should" own one. And, I think it's a bit aspirational - I think of the person who carries a Lady Dior as elegant, chic, and sophisticated, and I'd like to be that kind of person. But in my heart of hearts, I don't think it's a bag that I would find super comfortable to use. Plus, I recently purchased the YSL LouLou in black with black hardware - the first bag that made me fall in love with black on black and a bag that is far more functional and comfortable for me. So why does the Lady Dior remain on my wishlist? Because again, I feel like it fills a hole of a bag I "should" have, but that's really silly. It's not a real hole in my collection so much as an embodiment of the type of person and lifestyle I admire. 

There's others on my wishlist that I'm rethinking now - all bags I genuinely think are beautiful but I'm now also questioning why I think I "need" them. A very specific white bag, a mock crock bag, etc. - they fill holes in my collection in that I don't have these things, but also, do I actually need or want them or do I just think I do because I'm so easily influenced and such a prey to marketing? I've never thought about what I want my ideal collection to look like or consist of, but I'm going to give it some thought!


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, after I wrote that whole post about how I realized how important it is for me to leave the apartment and get outside and how I'm going to try to do so more, I've found myself already failing on that goal. Yesterday, I almost decided against pole class for no good reason - I was just feeling lazy. But, it had been two days since I got outside, and I get to take pole classes so rarely and sporadically these days that I knew I should take advantage of taking class when I can, so I went. And, of course, I felt so much better afterwards and was so glad I did go. It seems like getting out of the apartment for just a little bit each day should be easy, and I should be motivated to do so. But really, I think I'm just lazy, and it's really easy for me to fall into just staying in all day, day after day. Of course, I feel better when I get out, and I know that I will, but I need to find that extra push inside myself to actually do it. For such a simple, no-brainer goal, I'm feeling quite silly at how I'm failing to meet it. 

But, to keep this more on topic, I used my new KS burgundy tote yesterday! I am so happy this bag is bag in my collection again!


----------



## 880

DME said:


> I had an epiphany a few years ago. I realized I love bags (and shopping) and I’m going to stop trying to fight that. When I did try to fight it, I always wound up falling off the wagon, just like I do when I diet, since restricting things doesn’t work for me. But this doesn’t mean I can’t look; I just don’t need to buy all the things. So now I take pleasure in browsing online or in store, but I only buy every so often when I come across something truly special, or that fills a gap. Just getting to look at and admire pretty things often scratches the itch, and I find that I’m making better decisions overall on what to add to my collection. I like to dub this “research”, and it’s also a good stress reliever for me. I have a hard time relaxing, so sometimes just hitting the mall to browse helps me wind down. YMMV and it has taken me a long time to get to this place, but it works for me.
> 
> ETA: I have the same Celine Cabas Phantom as you (mine is navy) and it’s my current work tote. Love this bag and love the color you have!


I feel exactly the same way re shopping! For many years I didn’t shop, including bc I gained some weight and my wardrobe lay dormant. During Covid I lost 12% of my body weight and have kept it off, so things fit again, and I’m revamping my wardrobe.  But I’m slowing down now that I‘ve filled in gaps 

am curious, what size diorama do you and @Purses & Perfumes recommend. I missed them when they were sold retail, but have always eyed them with great interest on reseller sites and in the wild

agree with @dramaprincess713 re how easy it is to stay inside, but how much better you feel to go out and be active. DH and I  are on a three week trip, so we are running around more than usual, but I’m normally a couch potato lol. Btw, the LD medium is a nice size and the flap on my fabric embroidery bag was a bit stiff, so i confess I bent it back and forth until it was a bit more malleable. I love it and the black fabric with off white embroidery is durable and can go through a bit of rain. i probably could wear it every day, but I rotate bags heavily. I tend to combine pattern on pattern and fabric bags in warmer weather and dior customized a phrase on it for me


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dramaprincess713 said:


> This is a wonderful idea, and I may try it out for myself. Just thinking about things after reading this made me realize that some of the items on my wishlist might be there more because I feel like I "need" it to fulfill some hole that doesn't really exist and less because it's something I truly and genuinely want.
> 
> For example, the Lady Dior has been on my wishlist for ages. I lust after the one in matte black with matte black hardware, and I truly think it's a beautiful bag. But, I also know that the Lady Dior is not likely to be a style that I find super functional. All the carry options are my least favorite carry options, the capacity is smaller than I like in my bags (except for the large size, but I prefer the look of it in the smaller sizes), and it seems finicky to get in and out of (I dislike zipper openings, and the flap version seems a bit fussy). Yet, it has remained on my wishlist because the Lady Dior is an "iconic", classic bag, and as a bag lover it feels like I "should" own one. And, I think it's a bit aspirational - I think of the person who carries a Lady Dior as elegant, chic, and sophisticated, and I'd like to be that kind of person. But in my heart of hearts, I don't think it's a bag that I would find super comfortable to use. Plus, I recently purchased the YSL LouLou in black with black hardware - the first bag that made me fall in love with black on black and a bag that is far more functional and comfortable for me. So why does the Lady Dior remain on my wishlist? Because again, I feel like it fills a hole of a bag I "should" have, but that's really silly. It's not a real hole in my collection so much as an embodiment of the type of person and lifestyle I admire.
> 
> There's others on my wishlist that I'm rethinking now - all bags I genuinely think are beautiful but I'm now also questioning why I think I "need" them. A very specific white bag, a mock crock bag, etc. - they fill holes in my collection in that I don't have these things, but also, do I actually need or want them or do I just think I do because I'm so easily influenced and such a prey to marketing? I've never thought about what I want my ideal collection to look like or consist of, but I'm going to give it some thought!


The goal of a vision board is to think about the overall vision of your collection, what it will look like, and to also have in there the things you truly and genuinely want, so it's great that you are examining your wish list and evaluating which of the bags truly need to be on that list.

And some of the bags on the list may be more functional than others, and that's okay too, especially in a larger collection (and most of us on TPF have larger than the norm collections, lol).  My Bottega knot is not exactly the most functional of bags, it's a clutch, and smaller than I'd like, but still I had it on my list and I got it and am happy to have it.  Perhaps it's a bit aspirational/hopeful on my part too, in that I hope to be able to take it to the kind of events that one carries a clutch to, even if they are minimal to non-existent in our current pandemic lifestyle.  I guess what I'm saying is that in my opinion, not every single bag on the list needs to be perfectly practical and functional.  In my view, it's fine to have a bag in there that is truly beautiful, something that makes you catch your breath when you see it, or something that is so iconic or a part of fashion history, as long it's something you really love.

I think it's okay to have it on your list, but the real test of whether it will actually make it into your collection is for you to try it on a few times.   Trying on the bag is the best way to know if it's really for you.  Perhaps I am biased, but I loved the Lady Dior from the moment I saw the bag.  The gleaming black leather, the construction and design, the glow of the hardware.  And I must have been a bit influenced by its iconic status too, because I absolutely wanted the classic black medium sized one with the red interior and the zipper, lol.  I don't use it as a daily wear bag though but it's fine because I knew it wouldn't be an everyday bag for me when I purchased it.  That said, I do use it as a casual bag every now and then, and I like top handle bags and rarely zip it up when I use it.  If top handle bags and the style and design are not your preference, I think it's good to examine whether you really need it.  But the true test will be to try it on a few times and go with your gut on whether you think it should be a part of your wardrobe.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dramaprincess713 said:


> I definitely get the convenience factor of the treadmill! My husband wants to get an elliptical for the convenience factor (though it hasn't happened because there is definitely no space for one right now). My problem with treadmills, and really any sort of similar exercise machine (ellipticals, stationary bikes, etc.), is that I can't find any distracting big enough to override the "is it time to be done" feeling, and it is far too easy for me to stop because literally, all I have to do is get off the machine.
> 
> I actually enjoy walking and am happy to do that on my own. It's just running that I can't get into no matter how hard I try. Talking on the phone would probably be a great distraction, but I wouldn't be able to hold any sort of coherent conversation while running and talking on the phone. I did used to run with my best friend or husband (well, he was just a friend at the time, but whatever). It was nice in that there was a bit of extra motivation to keep at it, but still wasn't enough to beat my dislike of running. I do think I should make an effort to incorporate more walks into my days though!


Honestly, I prefer a brisk walk to running on most days.  I don't like talking on the phone when walking, but talking with friends while walking is something quite enjoyable.  Running often feels to me like a solitary activity (which is fine), but walking is more social.  In my neighborhood, lots of people walk outside in the summer and often, someone from the neighborhood will walk alongside for a short distance for a brief catch-up chat before going on their own, and it's so nice and relaxing to have that social interaction, even if it's brief.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> I feel exactly the same way re shopping! For many years I didn’t shop, including bc I gained some weight and my wardrobe lay dormant. During Covid I lost 12% of my body weight and have kept it off, so things fit again, and I’m revamping my wardrobe.  But I’m slowing down now that I‘ve filled in gaps
> 
> am curious, what size diorama do you and @Purses & Perfumes recommend. I missed them when they were sold retail, but have always eyed them with great interest on reseller sites and in the wild
> 
> agree with @dramaprincess713 re how easy it is to stay inside, but how much better you feel to go out and be active. DH and I  are on a three week trip, so we are running around more than usual, but I’m normally a couch potato lol. Btw, the LD medium is a nice size and the flap on my fabric embroidery bag was a bit stiff, so i confess I bent it back and forth until it was a bit more malleable. I love it and the black fabric with off white embroidery is durable and can go through a bit of rain. i probably could wear it every day, but I rotate bags heavily. I tend to combine pattern on pattern and fabric bags in warmer weather and dior customized a phrase on it for me
> View attachment 5322724
> View attachment 5322725
> View attachment 5322728


Hello, @880.  Hope you are having a great time on your trip.  My Diorama is the medium size, and it's a really nice size.  Fits all my essentials.  Agree with you that the Lady Dior in medium is a nice size.  My bag with the zipper was a bit stiff in the beginning when new, but has softened quite a bit after using and it's now easier to access contents inside the bag.  I absolutely wanted the one with the zipper!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  Yes, it's that overall vision that is so important.  And that was quite the courageous move on your part to reshape your collection, and glad it worked out so well!  You have a gorgeous and drool-worthy collection that works for you, and I am sure it was worth all the effort.
> 
> As I mentioned above, in the beginning, I bought in a more haphazard manner.  But once I sat down and made my list, I realized I needed to reshape my collection a bit.  I do have some of my vision list bags already like the Lady Dior and a few others.  But I also realized I had some that didn't quite fit my style or vision.  So now I am trying to decide if I need to rehome about 3 bags including my YSL College bag.  I'm just not up to selling it myself so will probably go with consignment despite the fees.
> 
> For some reason I've not felt the need to add the boy bag to my collection.  Not sure why.  If you like your gold boy bag, then I would keep it until big bags come back.  The boy is a classic.  However, if you feel it looks too big on you, I would let it go and get something that is more of a medium size or even a different style.


Thank you for the lovely compliment on my collection. And, my rebuild was not a straight line process, either. I bought and sold quite a but during that time as expectations didn’t always match reality. But, ultimately I ended in a good place.

A Chanel Boy was never on my explicit wish list - the gold one just happened as I was looking for a gold bag.  Knowing what I know now, I would never buy a Boy.  My (non surgery weight) frame just doesn’t support the look well IMO.


dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm sorry it was so difficult for you!
> 
> 
> What a beautiful bag. I adore the color!
> 
> 
> I agree that among the KS, Coach, and Alexa, you probably don't need all three, but if you want to, will use them all, and have the space, why not?   If it's between the Coach and Alexa, I would say that if you want to be super practical, go for the Coach because the Alexa and KS appear to be very close in color and size. But I also know the Alexa is new and you love it, so my actual vote is still for the Alexa!
> 
> 
> I definitely get the convenience factor of the treadmill! My husband wants to get an elliptical for the convenience factor (though it hasn't happened because there is definitely no space for one right now). My problem with treadmills, and really any sort of similar exercise machine (ellipticals, stationary bikes, etc.), is that I can't find any distracting big enough to override the "is it time to be done" feeling, and it is far too easy for me to stop because literally, all I have to do is get off the machine.
> 
> I actually enjoy walking and am happy to do that on my own. It's just running that I can't get into no matter how hard I try. Talking on the phone would probably be a great distraction, but I wouldn't be able to hold any sort of coherent conversation while running and talking on the phone. I did used to run with my best friend or husband (well, he was just a friend at the time, but whatever). It was nice in that there was a bit of extra motivation to keep at it, but still wasn't enough to beat my dislike of running. I do think I should make an effort to incorporate more walks into my days though!
> 
> 
> This is beautiful!  I'm also going to be looking up this book!
> 
> 
> This is a wonderful idea, and I may try it out for myself. Just thinking about things after reading this made me realize that some of the items on my wishlist might be there more because I feel like I "need" it to fulfill some hole that doesn't really exist and less because it's something I truly and genuinely want.
> 
> For example, the Lady Dior has been on my wishlist for ages. I lust after the one in matte black with matte black hardware, and I truly think it's a beautiful bag. But, I also know that the Lady Dior is not likely to be a style that I find super functional. All the carry options are my least favorite carry options, the capacity is smaller than I like in my bags (except for the large size, but I prefer the look of it in the smaller sizes), and it seems finicky to get in and out of (I dislike zipper openings, and the flap version seems a bit fussy). Yet, it has remained on my wishlist because the Lady Dior is an "iconic", classic bag, and as a bag lover it feels like I "should" own one. And, I think it's a bit aspirational - I think of the person who carries a Lady Dior as elegant, chic, and sophisticated, and I'd like to be that kind of person. But in my heart of hearts, I don't think it's a bag that I would find super comfortable to use. Plus, I recently purchased the YSL LouLou in black with black hardware - the first bag that made me fall in love with black on black and a bag that is far more functional and comfortable for me. So why does the Lady Dior remain on my wishlist? Because again, I feel like it fills a hole of a bag I "should" have, but that's really silly. It's not a real hole in my collection so much as an embodiment of the type of person and lifestyle I admire.
> 
> There's others on my wishlist that I'm rethinking now - all bags I genuinely think are beautiful but I'm now also questioning why I think I "need" them. A very specific white bag, a mock crock bag, etc. - they fill holes in my collection in that I don't have these things, but also, do I actually need or want them or do I just think I do because I'm so easily influenced and such a prey to marketing? I've never thought about what I want my ideal collection to look like or consist of, but I'm going to give it some thought!


I completely understand the power of the shoulds. I have my black Chanel in large part because I “should.”  But, I’m willing to accept that on this one bag because it will be used quite a bit.  

I also have wanted a Lady Dior but I’m feeling past that pull as well. So, I’ll likely never add one. I really only want to add bags I’m passionate about.


dramaprincess713 said:


> So, after I wrote that whole post about how I realized how important it is for me to leave the apartment and get outside and how I'm going to try to do so more, I've found myself already failing on that goal. Yesterday, I almost decided against pole class for no good reason - I was just feeling lazy. But, it had been two days since I got outside, and I get to take pole classes so rarely and sporadically these days that I knew I should take advantage of taking class when I can, so I went. And, of course, I felt so much better afterwards and was so glad I did go. It seems like getting out of the apartment for just a little bit each day should be easy, and I should be motivated to do so. But really, I think I'm just lazy, and it's really easy for me to fall into just staying in all day, day after day. Of course, I feel better when I get out, and I know that I will, but I need to find that extra push inside myself to actually do it. For such a simple, no-brainer goal, I'm feeling quite silly at how I'm failing to meet it.
> 
> But, to keep this more on topic, I used my new KS burgundy tote yesterday! I am so happy this bag is bag in my collection again!


Don’t be hard on yourself. Perhaps you needed a day or two of solitude.  That may refresh you to get back out and truly enjoy your classes and socializing.


----------



## 880

Thanks @Purses & Perfumes for your kind words and medium size diorama rec. @Sparkletastic, the chanel boy was one of my shoulds, and my SA thought it was too boxy and bulky, even in size small on my body frame. So I’m glad I dodged a bullet there. I have bought one LD medium and one mens saddle (I dislike the womens saddle), and I’m hesitant to add another dior, which tells me something  while I don’t consider myself as formal,  I like fashion and usually don’t wear jeans.

@dramaprincess713, I thought I wanted the same LD, but decided it was too elegant and lady like, even with the edgy HW, for my lifestyle. I got another one in a black patterned fabric that I loved and suits me better, but it’s definitely not one of my most used bags. I do sometimes use the matching patterned guitar strap on my BBK When I want a break from the Evelyn strap



Katinahat said:


> I’ve got the bags out! A vision of pink and tan beauty!
> 
> Hopefully I’m not cursing it now and we’ll remain Covid free for 2 more days! Infection rates have dropped slightly at work but still a lot around.
> 
> Asked the DDs which bags I should take and they said - all of them and then fell about laughing. This is at least one too many. Definitely Loewe basket as my carry on/beach bag. Definitely oak Lily for evenings. Definitely pink nylon KS for pool side. I know I asked before but I’m not sure if I need mini Alexa or Coach Western crossbody hobo as I’ve got the KS for daytime but I can take one as well as the Loewe carry on and pack the KS and Lily. The DDs are right, I do want to bring them alll!
> 
> View attachment 5322180
> 
> 
> And I haven’t even thought what clothes to put inside the pink hold suitcase yet!



How long is your trip? Are you going for a month? I would love to bring more stuff, but we like to travel light, and I don’t want the weight or bulk  But, for more complex trips, we may have to bite the bullet and check some bags  So for 1-3 weeks, I have been bringing 1-2 bags that can pack flat or be filled and then stuffed into my carry on. No top handles that have to be babied. My favorites include Loewe mini puzzle (which can be stuffed or squashed and is a champion performer (in a light off white, no color transfer either); a dior mens saddle (ergonomic and crossbody, with zipper and snap, no HW); a tpm Evelyn; an H craie mini Della cavalleria (I am a convert to epsom which handled a bit of curry on it, and wiped off like new)

this time, bc we were going out at nights with friends, I also brought a Kelly longue wallet as a clutch. I also brought a goyard St. Louis, but it wasn’t really necessary. (A beach hotel might provide a cheap tote for sunscreen, water, books or you can sometimes purchase one to leave for the cleaning staff when you depart — I mean cheap like 5-10 USD) I used to love fancy beach totes until I had an accident with sunscreen and water bottle. So cheap it is. I save stuff like a straw Loewe (which I covet but have not purchased)  for seasonal use at home.

I also just use hotel toiletries or buy small amounts of things while there

for this trip, I packed more RTW bc friends took us to fancy places. But then, mountain resort with colder weather where I literally only wore loose pants and wind breaker type jacket. The equivalent of two large carry on bags. Excellent quality packing cubes are a necessity and I do some hand wash. I’ve actually worn everything I’ve packed  






and LD around the world tapestry and BBK with dior strap as per my comment above (both are definitely not travel bags)
also pictured DH’s Evelyn sellier (also, not a travel bag


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> You have pink? I would love to see a photo when you have time! With so many brands bringing back old styles, I’m hopeful Dior will reissue this one.
> 
> So since it’s not just me, now I’m curious: How does everyone find snap closures? Do they stand the test of time? I’ve avoided them like the plague up until now for fear of wearing them out, but I could be persuaded.


I don't like snap closures. I have a few that are finicky. You have to line them up perfectly or they don't take. If there is a very strong magnet, then they work well. You just have to get in the general area for them to catch. On one of my finicky bags, it is a flap bag with the strap attached to the flap so if you don't get it snapped, the strap pulls the flap open when it is on my shoulder. I would carry this bag more if it didn't have this problem. I've thought about adding a strong magnet to it but I haven't researched the best way to do this.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm sorry it was so difficult for you!
> 
> 
> What a beautiful bag. I adore the color!
> 
> 
> I agree that among the KS, Coach, and Alexa, you probably don't need all three, but if you want to, will use them all, and have the space, why not?   If it's between the Coach and Alexa, I would say that if you want to be super practical, go for the Coach because the Alexa and KS appear to be very close in color and size. But I also know the Alexa is new and you love it, so my actual vote is still for the Alexa!
> 
> 
> I definitely get the convenience factor of the treadmill! My husband wants to get an elliptical for the convenience factor (though it hasn't happened because there is definitely no space for one right now). My problem with treadmills, and really any sort of similar exercise machine (ellipticals, stationary bikes, etc.), is that I can't find any distracting big enough to override the "is it time to be done" feeling, and it is far too easy for me to stop because literally, all I have to do is get off the machine.
> 
> I actually enjoy walking and am happy to do that on my own. It's just running that I can't get into no matter how hard I try. Talking on the phone would probably be a great distraction, but I wouldn't be able to hold any sort of coherent conversation while running and talking on the phone. I did used to run with my best friend or husband (well, he was just a friend at the time, but whatever). It was nice in that there was a bit of extra motivation to keep at it, but still wasn't enough to beat my dislike of running. I do think I should make an effort to incorporate more walks into my days though!
> 
> 
> This is beautiful!  I'm also going to be looking up this book!
> 
> 
> This is a wonderful idea, and I may try it out for myself. Just thinking about things after reading this made me realize that some of the items on my wishlist might be there more because I feel like I "need" it to fulfill some hole that doesn't really exist and less because it's something I truly and genuinely want.
> 
> For example, the Lady Dior has been on my wishlist for ages. I lust after the one in matte black with matte black hardware, and I truly think it's a beautiful bag. But, I also know that the Lady Dior is not likely to be a style that I find super functional. All the carry options are my least favorite carry options, the capacity is smaller than I like in my bags (except for the large size, but I prefer the look of it in the smaller sizes), and it seems finicky to get in and out of (I dislike zipper openings, and the flap version seems a bit fussy). Yet, it has remained on my wishlist because the Lady Dior is an "iconic", classic bag, and as a bag lover it feels like I "should" own one. And, I think it's a bit aspirational - I think of the person who carries a Lady Dior as elegant, chic, and sophisticated, and I'd like to be that kind of person. But in my heart of hearts, I don't think it's a bag that I would find super comfortable to use. Plus, I recently purchased the YSL LouLou in black with black hardware - the first bag that made me fall in love with black on black and a bag that is far more functional and comfortable for me. So why does the Lady Dior remain on my wishlist? Because again, I feel like it fills a hole of a bag I "should" have, but that's really silly. It's not a real hole in my collection so much as an embodiment of the type of person and lifestyle I admire.
> 
> There's others on my wishlist that I'm rethinking now - all bags I genuinely think are beautiful but I'm now also questioning why I think I "need" them. A very specific white bag, a mock crock bag, etc. - they fill holes in my collection in that I don't have these things, but also, do I actually need or want them or do I just think I do because I'm so easily influenced and such a prey to marketing? I've never thought about what I want my ideal collection to look like or consist of, but I'm going to give it some thought!


That is exactly the same Lady Dior I've wanted for a long time, and those are the same reasons I haven't gotten it.


----------



## coffee2go

@dcooney4 love your tip about canceling emails! it’s not like I get any emails about bags, but I do get some beauty brands and fashion brands emails, mostly from which I buy makeup,clothes and sportswear, i.e. Victoria Beckham Beauty, Arket, Theory, Lululemon and so on, so this will definitely help to limit some impulse shopping from them.

@baghabitz34 thanks for photos, I took a look at Dress Up More Purse, but their chain on SLG is much longer than I need. The Coach one is nice, if there’s  option with detachable chain rather than a leather handle, I might consider it, I have never owned anything from Coach or LV btw

@lill_canele I also watch luxury YouTubers and I’m beyond the point of being influenced by most of them, I actually enjoy more watching down-to-Earth luxury YouTubers, with smaller channels like Unboxing Luxury, Bags and Pretty Things, Emma Hill, the geek is chic and so on, as they are much relatable and have more unique bag collections. I’m bored of most big Youtubers who have 10 Chanels, 10 Hermeses and so on in their collections, or show the items that were send to them for free, so whenever they rave about a bag I don’t trust it. I once was influenced by Lydia Elise Millen to buy a pink Acne scarf, which I liked for a couple of seasons, but then got tired of it, as that shade of salmon pink is not the colour that works best with my undertone, I’d rather have purchased a red or navy blue scarf from them which I would have worn for years and wouldn’t get bored of, then that pink blanket scarf… so learned my lesson, it has been a while since I’ve been influenced by any makeup or luxury YouTuber to buy smth just because they “like” it. @lill_canele Thanks for the tip on your thought process, this is smth I should try to do more

@Sparkletastic strangely I’m not as influenced by tPF to buy a bag yet, I like that people here share the good and the bad about their bags, and I admire others’ collections, but that doesn’t make me to put smth on my list, aside from a bag I was interested already. I like what I like, lately I loved looking into vintage bags on Vestiaire and in vintage stores in my city, however, I haven’t yet pull a trigger for any vintage bag, I just love to research and learn)

@papertiger I don’t want to put myself on any strict ban, maybe I expressed it badly in my original message, I just meant I need to put more thought in my future purchases and just don’t every bag I like should be added to my collection, I need to learn to let go seeing nice bags on sale and pass by the opportunity, or just be a bit more patient and spread my purchases. Since this autumn I’ve added 6 bags to my collection (3 were bought on sale, one I got as a gift for my birthday, one as a souvenir from Paris and then again I found smth on sale) and this is something that I haven’t ever done in the past, 6 bags in 6 months! I just need to slow down my bag purchases  I also have parted ways with a couple of bags I didn’t enjoy anymore, usually I give them to my sister or my mom/sister-in law, so the bags stay in the family  I also don’t believe in diets, being someone who suffered eating disorders in the past…
@papertiger actually I work in fashion too, so I understand the true cost of these high coveted items and the whole marketing side of smth becoming an it-item, this is partially why I got interested in lesser known brands and vintage, as I like having smth under radar, and not just be a copy of someone else… this is also why I rarely pay a full price tag for a bag or clothes, as I know they’re rarely worth a full price, I always wait for sales, or go to outlets to get an item that’s out-of-season, so the price was reduced already.

@Kimbashop thanks for sharing your tips, I also created a folder on my phone with my bags in it a month ago or so to remember which bags I have already 

@Purses & Perfumes loved your vision  board idea, I’ll try to visualize which other bags I would really like to have and why

@DME yes to admiring from a far! Actually I’ve been lately visiting a lot of museums and it got me thinking I really enjoy looking at nice things, but like when you go to a museum, it’s not like you have to own the item, you can just admire it and no one can take away this experience from you, but it doesn’t mean you need to own everything you admire. So same with luxury fashion, I enjoy learning about the history of fashion houses, love to see their beautiful creations, but in my day-to-day life I don’t need to own all of their stuff! So it makes sense to just treat shops as museums, going to see and admire, but not necessarily buy… However I must admit I love the hunt part of buying smth


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Such a pretty grouping!  Keeping my fingers crossed you will soon be off on your vacation.





Kimbashop said:


> Since the three in question seem to be a bit similar in terms of their function, which one would bring you the most joy to carry while on vacation?





ElainePG said:


> What a feast for the eyes! I say take all of them, if they all fit. And who cares if your DDs laugh? If they don't laugh at you for this, they'll for sure laugh at you for something else. Better it should be handbags.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Also my toes.





Jereni said:


> Did crossbodies go out of style and I missed it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay all beautiful! Tough to sacrifice one, I’m not sure I can advise! But definitely crossing my fingers for you that nothing comes up and you get to go!





dramaprincess713 said:


> I agree that among the KS, Coach, and Alexa, you probably don't need all three, but if you want to, will use them all, and have the space, why not?   If it's between the Coach and Alexa, I would say that if you want to be super practical, go for the Coach because the Alexa and KS appear to be very close in color and size. But I also know the Alexa is new and you love it, so my actual vote is still for the Alexa!
> 
> This is beautiful!  I'm also going to be looking up this book!


Thanks for all the helpful tips (and encouragement to USE the bag!). Especially the packing tips for taking many bags @880! This is just a short half term trip of 6 nights and nowhere particularly fancy. We will eat out each evening so I’ll dress up a bit. Dress, trousers or jumpsuit with slightly smarter sandals and a denim jacket. Days will be spent walking and swimming at the beach or pool plus a water park if the DDs get their way. There is nowhere for shopping trips (or sightseeing particularly as we’ve done it all). This is R and R time! 

I spent some time yesterday evening trying on the outfits I’m thinking of taking for evenings. My sandals are tan with big gold buckles so look great with the oak Lily with GHW. In fact, in someways to my disappointment all my outfits looked best with the Lily. Especially paired with a denim jacket in case of cooler evenings. 

I really want to take the pink mini Alexa because I love it so much and want to carry it. But I’m not sure I’d carry it while there. The KS is just more practical for day time putting a water bottle and even sun cream inside and perhaps stopping for a paddle while walking. The Alexa is an expensive bag to carry onto a plane and have lying in the hotel room all week just to take out one evening. I’d probably worry about it. I’m coming round to the idea of a more capsule wardrobe and the KS for daytime and the Lily for evenings. If I was going somewhere where there were lovely towns to visit in the day it might be different. The Alexa is here for a lifetime! 

And on Crossbody bags. There was suggestion they were less “in fashion” 5 years ago or so. But Im not bothered by celebrities and their trends. I bet a lot of them have people to carry their stuff for them and a tiny top handle or clutch works fine in that set up!  

For those of you on how not to shop, for me it’s less about influencers and emails (although those shopping emails can be tempting) and more about sudden ideas I get that I can’t stop thinking about. I get an impulse and if I find I MUST buy. In my mind now I’m thinking of leather jackets. I’ve been considering a tan jacket for weeks as I think they look better with summer outfits than black. Probably it’s my holiday vibe. This one has me very tempted. I have to order by 4.30 for next day deliver for my holiday. I do not need the jacket. My denim jacket is fine!! But this is beautiful and would look lovely over dresses etc. 


Message to self: be strong!


----------



## coffee2go

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the helpful tips (and encouragement to USE the bag!). Especially the packing tips for taking many bags! This is just a short half term trip of 6 nights and nowhere particularly fancy. We will eat out each evening so I’ll dress up a bit. Dress, trousers or jumpsuit with slightly smarter sandals and a denim jacket. Days will be spent walking and swimming at the beach or pool plus a water park if the DDs get their way. There is nowhere for shopping trips (or sightseeing particularly as we’ve done it all). This is R and R time!
> 
> I spent some time yesterday evening trying on the outfits I’m thinking of taking for evenings. My sandals are tan with big gold buckles so look great with the oak Lily with GHW. In fact, in someways to my disappointment all my outfits looked best with the Lily. Especially paired with a denim jacket in case of cooler evenings.
> 
> I really want to take the pink mini Alexa because I love it so much and want to carry it. But I’m not sure I’d carry it while there. The KS is just more practical for day time putting a water bottle and even sun cream inside and perhaps stopping for a paddle while walking. The Alexa is an expensive bag to carry onto a plane and have lying in the hotel room all week just to take out one evening. I’d probably worry about it. I’m coming round to the idea of a more capsule wardrobe and the KS for daytime and the Lily for evenings. If I was going somewhere where there were lovely towns to visit in the day it might be different. The Alexa is here for a lifetime!
> 
> And on Crossbody bags. There was suggestion they were less “in fashion” 5 years ago or so. But Im not bothered by celebrities and their trends. I bet a lot of them have people to carry their stuff for them and a tiny top handle or clutch works fine in that set up!
> 
> For those of you on how not to shop, for me it’s less about influencers and emails (although those shopping emails can be tempting) and more about sudden ideas I get that I can’t stop thinking about. I get an impulse I find I MUST buy. In my mind now im thinking of leather jackets. I’ve been considering a tan jacket for weeks as I think they look better with summer outfits than black. Probably it’s my holiday vibe. This one has me very tempted. I have to order by 4.30 for next day deliver for my holiday. I do not need the jacket. My denim jacket is fine!! But this is beautiful and would look lovely over dresses etc.
> View attachment 5322850
> 
> Message to self: be strong!



I would take just 2 bags for a trip, the Lulu and KS, also in this way you’ll be happy when coming back home kind of missing your other bags and enjoying them more, it’s like a thrill of getting something new again! Whenever traveling I take 1-2 bag max, or a bag and a backpack, for a longer trips I can also add a clutch to the mix, but my maximum is at 3. When traveling to Paris this Christmas I actually brought one bag, my Chloe C small bag with 2 attachable shoulder straps, I could switch a look from crossbody to a more evening appropriate bag easily just by changing a strap ☺️ very smart bag! We stayed over 2 weeks there and I was fine with just one bag, however I did end up buying another bag a day before leaving, but that’s another story 

I don’t like to switch from one bag to another when I’m traveling and also leave a luxury bag sitting in a hotel, so that’s why I don’t bring that many usually. When it comes to shoes, I also bring max 2-3 pairs, one of which I’m wearing on, and I’ve done quite well for the past few years traveling with just a carry on, as I find I don’t like to change outfits very often while I’m on the go, I usually wear smth I really like and feel comfortable, and maybe bring just one nice outfit I can wear out for a dinner out or smth special. I hand wash if staying at the hotel for more than a couple of days, and if we’re staying at an Airbnb or an apartment I might use a laundry machine.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I’ve got the bags out! A vision of pink and tan beauty!
> 
> Hopefully I’m not cursing it now and we’ll remain Covid free for 2 more days! Infection rates have dropped slightly at work but still a lot around.
> 
> Asked the DDs which bags I should take and they said - all of them and then fell about laughing. This is at least one too many. Definitely Loewe basket as my carry on/beach bag. Definitely oak Lily for evenings. Definitely pink nylon KS for pool side. I know I asked before but I’m not sure if I need mini Alexa or Coach Western crossbody hobo as I’ve got the KS for daytime but I can take one as well as the Loewe carry on and pack the KS and Lily. The DDs are right, I do want to bring them alll!
> 
> View attachment 5322180
> 
> 
> And I haven’t even thought what clothes to put inside the pink hold suitcase yet!


My thought is to leave alexa and the coach bag home. Less to worry about and a lighter load.


----------



## Jereni

coffee2go said:


> I would take just 2 bags for a trip, the Lulu and KS, also in this way you’ll be happy when coming back home kind of missing your other bags and enjoying them more, it’s like a thrill of getting something new again! Whenever traveling I take 1-2 bag max, or a bag and a backpack, for a longer trips I can also add a clutch to the mix, but my maximum is at 3. When traveling to Paris this Christmas I actually brought one bag, my Chloe C small bag with 2 attachable shoulder straps, I could switch a look from crossbody to a more evening appropriate bag easily just by changing a strap ☺ very smart bag! We stayed over 2 weeks there and I was fine with just one bag, however I did end up buying another bag a day before leaving, but that’s another story
> 
> I don’t like to switch from one bag to another when I’m traveling and also leave a luxury bag sitting in a hotel, so that’s why I don’t bring that many usually. When it comes to shoes, I also bring max 2-3 pairs, one of which I’m wearing on, and I’ve done quite well for the past few years traveling with just a carry on, as I find I don’t like to change outfits very often while I’m on the go, I usually wear smth I really like and feel comfortable, and maybe bring just one nice outfit I can wear out for a dinner out or smth special. I hand wash if staying at the hotel for more than a couple of days, and if we’re staying at an Airbnb or an apartment I might use a laundry machine.



+1 to this - @Katinahat now after the additional info, it might be best to leave the Alexa behind and then you can be excited about coming home to it, right?



Katinahat said:


> And on Crossbody bags. There was suggestion they were less “in fashion” 5 years ago or so. But Im not bothered by celebrities and their trends. I bet a lot of them have people to carry their stuff for them and a tiny top handle or clutch works fine in that set up!
> 
> For those of you on how not to shop, for me it’s less about influencers and emails (although those shopping emails can be tempting) and more about sudden ideas I get that I can’t stop thinking about. I get an impulse and if I find I MUST buy. In my mind now I’m thinking of leather jackets. I’ve been considering a tan jacket for weeks as I think they look better with summer outfits than black. Probably it’s my holiday vibe. This one has me very tempted. I have to order by 4.30 for next day deliver for my holiday. I do not need the jacket. My denim jacket is fine!! But this is beautiful and would look lovely over dresses etc.
> View attachment 5322850
> 
> Message to self: be strong!



Huh, how interesting! When I got back into handbags in a big way, which was like 2014, it seemed the crossbody was ALL the rage. Like, everything had to have a way to crossbody or it was deemed subpar, haha. Naturally I don’t have specifics on what I’m basing this on, but that’s the strong sense I got at any rate. Interesting that they are now somewhat ‘out’ again - I don’t doubt it, I’m just entertained that I didn’t catch that! Lol.

Love that leather jacket that you’re looking at!


----------



## 880

.


----------



## Jereni

On the topic of resisting buying… like @Sparkletastic I don’t really consume any social media. I will occasionally pull up 3-4 review videos on a specific bag, but that’s when I’m already thinking hard about the bag and I want to hear a range of opinions to see what a consensus might be.

Marketing emails are not really a problem either - they all go into my promotions section in Gmail and I literally never look at them.

If I want to stop buying, generally I think I just force a really hard 1 in, 1 out rule. And if there’s nothing I can part with, then I won’t buy the new bag.

Either that, or I tell myself that I can’t buy this new bag until I literally sell _other miscellaneous _things I own and create ‘new’ money that I didn’t have before. Like, selling a fashion watch on Craigslist or clothes on Poshmark. That type of selling takes time and effort and it’s then very possible that the bag I’m wanting will sell out, or my interest in it will fade.


----------



## papertiger

This is what you guys make me do on my day off 

Full on year of the Snake (whoops wrong CNY) just to go 200 yards up the road to the corner store carrying BV Poupre python tote and Gucci Boules wallet in dark green python. 

It took me 10 minutes just to adjust the handles.

On my phone so pic too big for full-sized


----------



## FizzyWater

coffee2go said:


> I would take just 2 bags for a trip, the Lulu and KS, also in this way you’ll be happy when coming back home kind of missing your other bags and enjoying them more, it’s like a thrill of getting something new again! Whenever traveling I take 1-2 bag max, or a bag and a backpack, for a longer trips I can also add a clutch to the mix, but my maximum is at 3. When traveling to Paris this Christmas I actually brought one bag, my Chloe C small bag with 2 attachable shoulder straps, I could switch a look from crossbody to a more evening appropriate bag easily just by changing a strap ☺ very smart bag! We stayed over 2 weeks there and I was fine with just one bag, however I did end up buying another bag a day before leaving, but that’s another story
> 
> I don’t like to switch from one bag to another when I’m traveling and also leave a luxury bag sitting in a hotel, so that’s why I don’t bring that many usually. When it comes to shoes, I also bring max 2-3 pairs, one of which I’m wearing on, and I’ve done quite well for the past few years traveling with just a carry on, as I find I don’t like to change outfits very often while I’m on the go, I usually wear smth I really like and feel comfortable, and maybe bring just one nice outfit I can wear out for a dinner out or smth special. I hand wash if staying at the hotel for more than a couple of days, and if we’re staying at an Airbnb or an apartment I might use a laundry machine.



I'd prefer to be a carryon-only person, too, but I notice since the pandemic they've sneakily reduced the allowed weight - not the dimensions! - of carryons.  If I have to lug my work laptop along things get annoying.

I'm also a big fan of taking extra shoes on trips.  I'm walking a lot, and always manage to discover a new way my favorite shoes suddenly get uncomfortable.  Or I kill them on the trip.  One trip I literally looked down and there was a hole in the toe.  I thought that only happened in kids' cartoons!  Or it snows 40 cm on Christmas Day in a town that never gets more than a dusting and I'm reduced to wearing a pair of running shoes I'd left at my mom's (mmmm, neon pink, yellow, AND orange, my favorite).  The trip before, her dog ate my new loafers.  Sigh.


----------



## 880

@papertiger, love the python!



Sparkletastic said:


> I made a list of what my ideal collection would be if I was starting from zero and ignored price. That clarified my wants and set me on the path to overhaul and ultimately sell every single bag I had but one. And, I got all the bags on my wish list. It seemed like an insane gambit at the time but I’m so glad I did it.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> The goal of a vision board is to think about the overall vision of your collection, what it will look like, and to also have in there the things you truly and genuinely want, so it's great that you are examining your wish list and evaluating which of the bags truly need to be on that list.



ive reimagined my collection multiple times, but I don’t let go of a bag if I don’t have a sense of what to put in its place. Keeping placeholders prevents me from shopping, and makes me think harder about what I really want. For example, I know I am a reissue person, but sometimes wuestion whether I am a chanel bag person. My SA says to keep my metallic reissues and just wear with jeans, (with designer RTW, i feel that a chanel bag is a bit much) but i never do bc that’s a niche for H bags. But, while I have the metallic reissue, I’m not overly tempted to buy another metallic like the diorama, so there is that.

the one time I really had to change things up was when I realized I am not a ghw person. it is very expensive to realize that in mid stream. I had previously purchased chanel ruthenium hw and H GHW, when I realized, no. Ugh.

ive also thought long and hard about a dior book tote. I determined that I loved the blue velvet mock croc embossed book tote with red stripe, only to discover that dior doesn’t make it in my preferred size small. I realized that my desire to own a velvet bag stems from my love of the Roberta di Camerino doctors satchel (I’m sure that either @cowgirlsboots or @papertiger will know the official name of the bag, but I don’t), and it’s okay not to be able to get a bag that I want. Of course my dior SA has promised that I could have one made, but that is a bridge too far for a fashion bag made of fabric. It actually feels virtuous not to have the perfect one  I think I wrote about this on another thread; it’s akin to the virtuous feeling of skipping a fabulous decadent dessert 



Katinahat said:


> I’ve been considering a tan jacket for weeks as I think they look better with summer outfits than black. Probably it’s my holiday vibe. This one has me very tempted. I have to order by 4.30 for next day deliver for my holiday. I do not need the jacket. My denim jacket is fine!! But this is beautiful and would look lovely over dresses etc



did you order  it’s very nice! if you would like to be dissuaded, the argument could be that a denim jacket is perfect already too. Plus denim might be better for a water park



coffee2go said:


> When it comes to shoes, I also bring max 2-3 pairs, one of which I’m wearing on, and I’ve done quite well for the past few years traveling with just a carry on, as I find I don’t like to change outfits very often while I’m on the go, I usually wear smth I really like and feel comfortable, and maybe bring just one nice outfit I can wear out for a dinner out or smth special. I hand wash if staying at the hotel for more than a couple of days,



yes, I am like this too. DH and I are going on bigger trips though, and I’m starting to want to bring more stuff so long as everything can be multipurpose and actually gets used. So, we may end up checking bags depending on circumstance.
i actually hand wash stuff with hotel bar soap, shampoo, or body wash, and it works quite well


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@DME, @Katinahat, here is a picture of my Diorama.  I was thinking to carry this bag today and take an action picture, but not sure if I will go out.  Plan to carry this bag sometime soon and will take an action picture at that time.


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> I would take just 2 bags for a trip, the Lulu and KS, also in this way you’ll be happy when coming back home kind of missing your other bags and enjoying them more, it’s like a thrill of getting something new again! Whenever traveling I take 1-2 bag max, or a bag and a backpack, for a longer trips I can also add a clutch to the mix, but my maximum is at 3. When traveling to Paris this Christmas I actually brought one bag, my Chloe C small bag with 2 attachable shoulder straps, I could switch a look from crossbody to a more evening appropriate bag easily just by changing a strap ☺️ very smart bag! We stayed over 2 weeks there and I was fine with just one bag, however I did end up buying another bag a day before leaving, but that’s another story
> 
> I don’t like to switch from one bag to another when I’m traveling and also leave a luxury bag sitting in a hotel, so that’s why I don’t bring that many usually. When it comes to shoes, I also bring max 2-3 pairs, one of which I’m wearing on, and I’ve done quite well for the past few years traveling with just a carry on, as I find I don’t like to change outfits very often while I’m on the go, I usually wear smth I really like and feel comfortable, and maybe bring just one nice outfit I can wear out for a dinner out or smth special. I hand wash if staying at the hotel for more than a couple of days, and if we’re staying at an Airbnb or an apartment I might use a laundry machine.





dcooney4 said:


> My thought is to leave alexa and the coach bag home. Less to worry about and a lighter load.





Jereni said:


> +1 to this - @Katinahat now after the additional info, it might be best to leave the Alexa behind and then you can be excited about coming home to it, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, how interesting! When I got back into handbags in a big way, which was like 2014, it seemed the crossbody was ALL the rage. Like, everything had to have a way to crossbody or it was deemed subpar, haha. Naturally I don’t have specifics on what I’m basing this on, but that’s the strong sense I got at any rate. Interesting that they are now somewhat ‘out’ again - I don’t doubt it, I’m just entertained that I didn’t catch that! Lol.
> 
> Love that leather jacket that you’re looking at!





FizzyWater said:


> I'd prefer to be a carryon-only person, too, but I notice since the pandemic they've sneakily reduced the allowed weight - not the dimensions! - of carryons.  If I have to lug my work laptop along things get annoying.
> 
> I'm also a big fan of taking extra shoes on trips.  I'm walking a lot, and always manage to discover a new way my favorite shoes suddenly get uncomfortable.  Or I kill them on the trip.  One trip I literally looked down and there was a hole in the toe.  I thought that only happened in kids' cartoons!  Or it snows 40 cm on Christmas Day in a town that never gets more than a dusting and I'm reduced to wearing a pair of running shoes I'd left at my mom's (mmmm, neon pink, yellow, AND orange, my favorite).  The trip before, her dog ate my new loafers.  Sigh.





880 said:


> @papertiger, love the python!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive reimagined my collection multiple times, but I don’t let go of a bag if I don’t have a sense of what to put in its place. Keeping placeholders prevents me from shopping, and makes me think harder about what I really want. For example, I know I am a reissue person, but sometimes wuestion whether I am a chanel bag person. My SA says to keep my metallic reissues and just wear with jeans, (with designer RTW, i feel that a chanel bag is a bit much) but i never do bc that’s a niche for H bags. But, while I have the metallic reissue, I’m not overly tempted to buy another metallic like the diorama, so there is that.
> 
> the one time I really had to change things up was when I realized I am not a ghw person. it is very expensive to realize that in mid stream. I had previously purchased chanel ruthenium hw and H GHW, when I realized, no. Ugh.
> 
> ive also thought long and hard about a dior book tote. I determined that I loved the blue velvet mock croc embossed book tote with red stripe, only to discover that dior doesn’t make it in my preferred size small. I realized that my desire to own a velvet bag stems from my love of the Roberta di Camerino doctors satchel (I’m sure that either @cowgirlsboots or @papertiger will know the official name of the bag, but I don’t), and it’s okay not to be able to get a bag that I want. Of course my dior SA has promised that I could have one made, but that is a bridge too far for a fashion bag made of fabric. It actually feels virtuous not to have the perfect one  I think I wrote about this on another thread; it’s akin to the virtuous feeling of skipping a fabulous decadent dessert
> 
> 
> 
> did you order  it’s very nice! if you would like to be dissuaded, the argument could be that a denim jacket is perfect already too. Plus denim might be better for a water park
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I am like this too. DH and I are going on bigger trips though, and I’m starting to want to bring more stuff so long as everything can be multipurpose and actually gets used. So, we may end up checking bags depending on circumstance.
> i actually hand wash stuff with hotel bar soap, shampoo, or body wash, and it works quite well


This is all so helpful thanks everyone. I’ve decided that I will take the pink nylon KS plus the big Loewe basket as a carry on and the Mulberry oak Lily in my case for evenings and that is enough. They fit my beach/pool holiday requirements. Good suggestion to see leaving things as enjoying them more when I’m home again. 

I didn’t buy the jacket. Arrived at work and didn’t have another moment to think about it so missed my chance. The denim one I have is fine. I’ve saved myself a fortune! 

I’m not great at packing light! Shoes wise two pairs of sandals in the bag (walking and smarter) plus my canvas trainers to wear would be enough but I’ll be bringing proper running trainers too plus some running gear. Need to burn off all that ice cream somehow!  

We always check in our bags so I have a reasonable amount of space to use. I’ll have a mixture of easy dresses and cropped trousers for day time and slightly smarter items to rotate and wear for the evening a couple of times. I have plenty to chose from but it gets a bit silly to over pack! 

Still Covid free - one day to go!!


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> I would take just 2 bags for a trip, the Lulu and KS, also in this way you’ll be happy when coming back home kind of missing your other bags and enjoying them more, it’s like a thrill of getting something new again! Whenever traveling I take 1-2 bag max, or a bag and a backpack, for a longer trips I can also add a clutch to the mix, but my maximum is at 3. When traveling to Paris this Christmas I actually brought one bag, my Chloe C small bag with 2 attachable shoulder straps, I could switch a look from crossbody to a more evening appropriate bag easily just by changing a strap ☺ very smart bag! We stayed over 2 weeks there and I was fine with just one bag, however I did end up buying another bag a day before leaving, but that’s another story
> 
> I don’t like to switch from one bag to another when I’m traveling and also leave a luxury bag sitting in a hotel, so that’s why I don’t bring that many usually. When it comes to shoes, I also bring max 2-3 pairs, one of which I’m wearing on, and I’ve done quite well for the past few years traveling with just a carry on, as I find I don’t like to change outfits very often while I’m on the go, I usually wear smth I really like and feel comfortable, and maybe bring just one nice outfit I can wear out for a dinner out or smth special. I hand wash if staying at the hotel for more than a couple of days, and if we’re staying at an Airbnb or an apartment I might use a laundry machine.


I'm the same way. I hate leaving a bag in a hotel room. I worry too much. I almost always bring just one bag on a trip. Sometimes I'll buy a bag on a trip but I usually don't carry it until I get home. I usually bring 3 pairs of shoes because we do a lot of walking and it helps my feet to change shoes.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> +1 to this - @Katinahat now after the additional info, it might be best to leave the Alexa behind and then you can be excited about coming home to it, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, how interesting! When I got back into handbags in a big way, which was like 2014, it seemed the crossbody was ALL the rage. Like, everything had to have a way to crossbody or it was deemed subpar, haha. Naturally I don’t have specifics on what I’m basing this on, but that’s the strong sense I got at any rate. Interesting that they are now somewhat ‘out’ again - I don’t doubt it, I’m just entertained that I didn’t catch that! Lol.
> 
> Love that leather jacket that you’re looking at!


It took me a long time to get on the crossbody bandwagon. I like the way they look carried, if they are smaller bags. I feel awkward putting the strap over my head. If I'm just walking a short distance I just carry them on one shoulder. My collection used to be almost all hobos. I find short shoulder carry to be the most comfortable for medium to large bags.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> On the topic of resisting buying… like @Sparkletastic I don’t really consume any social media. I will occasionally pull up 3-4 review videos on a specific bag, but that’s when I’m already thinking hard about the bag and I want to hear a range of opinions to see what a consensus might be.
> 
> Marketing emails are not really a problem either - they all go into my promotions section in Gmail and I literally never look at them.
> 
> If I want to stop buying, generally I think I just force a really hard 1 in, 1 out rule. And if there’s nothing I can part with, then I won’t buy the new bag.
> 
> Either that, or I tell myself that I can’t buy this new bag until I literally sell _other miscellaneous _things I own and create ‘new’ money that I didn’t have before. Like, selling a fashion watch on Craigslist or clothes on Poshmark. That type of selling takes time and effort and it’s then very possible that the bag I’m wanting will sell out, or my interest in it will fade.


I never watch influencers. I find most videos too boring. I can't sit still to watch a video about a handbag. I'd rather watch a movie or cute cats.

I don't unsubscribe from marketing emails from stores I might want to buy from at some point because they often send coupons and I don't want to miss out on those. I cleaned up my emails a few months ago and now I try to delete all unimportant emails on a daily basis. I'll click on the links I find interesting.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Today in shopping my closet… Pink Tory Burch for red/pink month, those plum boots, and sweater poncho bc it’s slightly warmer today.
> 
> It’s a little too much black but I have a pair of jeans on the way which should work better with these boots than the two pairs I currently have.
> 
> View attachment 5322461


I love this look! And the bag and boots of course. I like your poncho and the longer cardigans you wear. As a shortish pear I just can’t wear this kind of thing as I look huge. I need tighter items on top. You look fab! 


papertiger said:


> This is what you guys make me do on my day off
> 
> Full on year of the Snake (whoops wrong CNY) just to go 200 yards up the road to the corner store carrying BV Poupre python tote and Gucci Boules wallet in dark green python.
> 
> It took me 10 minutes just to adjust the handles.
> 
> On my phone so pic too big for full-sized


So funny! Love the BVs colour and texture. A colour to warm you up! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @DME, @Katinahat, here is a picture of my Diorama.  I was thinking to carry this bag today and take an action picture, but not sure if I will go out.  Plan to carry this bag sometime soon and will take an action picture at that time.
> 
> View attachment 5323015


This is absolutely beautiful. The colour is so understated but simply perfect. Enjoy carrying soon.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, after I wrote that whole post about how I realized how important it is for me to leave the apartment and get outside and how I'm going to try to do so more, I've found myself already failing on that goal. Yesterday, I almost decided against pole class for no good reason - I was just feeling lazy. But, it had been two days since I got outside, and I get to take pole classes so rarely and sporadically these days that I knew I should take advantage of taking class when I can, so I went. And, of course, I felt so much better afterwards and was so glad I did go. It seems like getting out of the apartment for just a little bit each day should be easy, and I should be motivated to do so. But really, I think I'm just lazy, and it's really easy for me to fall into just staying in all day, day after day. Of course, I feel better when I get out, and I know that I will, but I need to find that extra push inside myself to actually do it. For such a simple, no-brainer goal, I'm feeling quite silly at how I'm failing to meet it.
> 
> But, to keep this more on topic, I used my new KS burgundy tote yesterday! I am so happy this bag is bag in my collection again!


I’m so glad you did get out and you used the bag you’d missed for so long! 


880 said:


> I feel exactly the same way re shopping! For many years I didn’t shop, including bc I gained some weight and my wardrobe lay dormant. During Covid I lost 12% of my body weight and have kept it off, so things fit again, and I’m revamping my wardrobe.  But I’m slowing down now that I‘ve filled in gaps
> 
> am curious, what size diorama do you and @Purses & Perfumes recommend. I missed them when they were sold retail, but have always eyed them with great interest on reseller sites and in the wild
> 
> agree with @dramaprincess713 re how easy it is to stay inside, but how much better you feel to go out and be active. DH and I  are on a three week trip, so we are running around more than usual, but I’m normally a couch potato lol. Btw, the LD medium is a nice size and the flap on my fabric embroidery bag was a bit stiff, so i confess I bent it back and forth until it was a bit more malleable. I love it and the black fabric with off white embroidery is durable and can go through a bit of rain. i probably could wear it every day, but I rotate bags heavily. I tend to combine pattern on pattern and fabric bags in warmer weather and dior customized a phrase on it for me
> View attachment 5322724
> View attachment 5322725
> View attachment 5322728


You look great in these different looks. Covid must have been horrid to lose all that weight! 


Jereni said:


> Huh, how interesting! When I got back into handbags in a big way, which was like 2014, it seemed the crossbody was ALL the rage. Like, everything had to have a way to crossbody or it was deemed subpar, haha. Naturally I don’t have specifics on what I’m basing this on, but that’s the strong sense I got at any rate. Interesting that they are now somewhat ‘out’ again - I don’t doubt it, I’m just entertained that I didn’t catch that! Lol.
> 
> Love that leather jacket that you’re looking at!


Crossbodies are never out of fashion to me and perhaps I just had it wrong?

I’m still thinking a tan jacket might be a plan one day. Birthday gift better than a rush to buy for a holiday and not really use it!


----------



## coffee2go

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @DME, @Katinahat, here is a picture of my Diorama.  I was thinking to carry this bag today and take an action picture, but not sure if I will go out.  Plan to carry this bag sometime soon and will take an action picture at that time.
> 
> View attachment 5323015


Omg, this is such a gorgeous color! I wonder why Dior discontinued Diorama, it’s such a nice style, so chic and classy! Much better than everything they have been releasing lately…


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the helpful tips (and encouragement to USE the bag!). Especially the packing tips for taking many bags @880! This is just a short half term trip of 6 nights and nowhere particularly fancy. We will eat out each evening so I’ll dress up a bit. Dress, trousers or jumpsuit with slightly smarter sandals and a denim jacket. Days will be spent walking and swimming at the beach or pool plus a water park if the DDs get their way. There is nowhere for shopping trips (or sightseeing particularly as we’ve done it all). This is R and R time!
> 
> I spent some time yesterday evening trying on the outfits I’m thinking of taking for evenings. My sandals are tan with big gold buckles so look great with the oak Lily with GHW. In fact, in someways to my disappointment all my outfits looked best with the Lily. Especially paired with a denim jacket in case of cooler evenings.
> 
> I really want to take the pink mini Alexa because I love it so much and want to carry it. But I’m not sure I’d carry it while there. The KS is just more practical for day time putting a water bottle and even sun cream inside and perhaps stopping for a paddle while walking. The Alexa is an expensive bag to carry onto a plane and have lying in the hotel room all week just to take out one evening. I’d probably worry about it. I’m coming round to the idea of a more capsule wardrobe and the KS for daytime and the Lily for evenings. If I was going somewhere where there were lovely towns to visit in the day it might be different. The Alexa is here for a lifetime!
> 
> And on Crossbody bags. There was suggestion they were less “in fashion” 5 years ago or so. But Im not bothered by celebrities and their trends. I bet a lot of them have people to carry their stuff for them and a tiny top handle or clutch works fine in that set up!
> 
> For those of you on how not to shop, for me it’s less about influencers and emails (although those shopping emails can be tempting) and more about sudden ideas I get that I can’t stop thinking about. I get an impulse and if I find I MUST buy. In my mind now I’m thinking of leather jackets. I’ve been considering a tan jacket for weeks as I think they look better with summer outfits than black. Probably it’s my holiday vibe. This one has me very tempted. I have to order by 4.30 for next day deliver for my holiday. I do not need the jacket. My denim jacket is fine!! But this is beautiful and would look lovely over dresses etc.
> View attachment 5322850
> 
> Message to self: be strong!



Yes be strong. 

But also, a good tan leather jacket can be great and take you from Spring to Autumn. If possible, try not impulse buy it though, I'm sure it can wait until after your holiday. I waited a year of trying t sit on my hands before I bought my last - it ws instead of a bag last year so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> This is what you guys make me do on my day off
> 
> Full on year of the Snake (whoops wrong CNY) just to go 200 yards up the road to the corner store carrying BV Poupre python tote and Gucci Boules wallet in dark green python.
> 
> It took me 10 minutes just to adjust the handles.
> 
> On my phone so pic too big for full-sized



Quoting myself but it goes to show. Get dressed-up and things happen. 'Suddenly' I was invited out for coffee and later DH came home early and invited me out for an Italian meal. A good, sociable day off after all and my bag was much appreciated.


----------



## Katinahat

Covid free still and can’t leave packing until tomorrow so I’ve started. 

One more essential item for me to take is a hat! 



_not packing cat but suits Katinahat _ 

Who thinks I need to change my avatar to this!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Covid free still and can’t leave packing until tomorrow so I’ve started.
> 
> One more essential item for me to take is a hat!
> 
> View attachment 5323253
> 
> _not packing cat but suits Katinahat _
> 
> Who thinks I need to change my avatar to this!



Def Cat-in-a-hat


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi friends! I hope you're all okay. I was wondering about what you guys think about these heels! I'm a tad worried that I am going to be in-between sizes. In Coach sneakers I usually wear an 8.5 ~ 9 but I'd rather not chance it as I cannot return a pair based on fit. I do have wider feet. The 8.5 pair is in much better shape and is slightly cheaper. Opinions? 

https://poshmark.ca/listing/Coach-Kori-Denim-Wedge-Heels-616380ddb69e9ec5fbbe31fa - size 8.5
https://poshmark.ca/listing/Coach-K...go-Gray-Brown-size-9-61b79afb9207868b0e6b618e - size 9


----------



## 880

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi friends! I hope you're all okay. I was wondering about what you guys think about these heels! I'm a tad worried that I am going to be in-between sizes. In Coach sneakers I usually wear an 8.5 ~ 9 but I'd rather not chance it as I cannot return a pair based on fit. I do have wider feet. The 8.5 pair is in much better shape and is slightly cheaper. Opinions?
> 
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/Coach-Kori-Denim-Wedge-Heels-616380ddb69e9ec5fbbe31fa - size 8.5
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/Coach-K...go-Gray-Brown-size-9-61b79afb9207868b0e6b618e - size 9


Can you ask seller to measure insole so you can compare to your own (in a comparable shoe)

@Katinahat, your cat is adorable  hope to see action Shots of your bags


----------



## SakuraSakura

880 said:


> Can you ask seller to measure insole so you can compare to your own (in a comparable shoe)
> 
> @Katinahat, your cat is adorable  hope to see action Shots of your bags



Great idea, thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi friends! I hope you're all okay. I was wondering about what you guys think about these heels! I'm a tad worried that I am going to be in-between sizes. In Coach sneakers I usually wear an 8.5 ~ 9 but I'd rather not chance it as I cannot return a pair based on fit. I do have wider feet. The 8.5 pair is in much better shape and is slightly cheaper. Opinions?
> 
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/Coach-Kori-Denim-Wedge-Heels-616380ddb69e9ec5fbbe31fa - size 8.5
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/Coach-K...go-Gray-Brown-size-9-61b79afb9207868b0e6b618e - size 9


Usually with sandals I can go down a half size. It is always a risk buying shoes. I would get the 8.5 if I was going to get it. 

You should know that back when these shoes were made, Coach used several different manufacturers for their shoes and the sizing varied depending on the manufacturer. I normally wear an 8. There was a pair of sandals in which I wore a 6.5. Now I think they use one manufacturer for all.


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi friends! I hope you're all okay. I was wondering about what you guys think about these heels! I'm a tad worried that I am going to be in-between sizes. In Coach sneakers I usually wear an 8.5 ~ 9 but I'd rather not chance it as I cannot return a pair based on fit. I do have wider feet. The 8.5 pair is in much better shape and is slightly cheaper. Opinions?
> 
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/Coach-Kori-Denim-Wedge-Heels-616380ddb69e9ec5fbbe31fa - size 8.5
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/Coach-K...go-Gray-Brown-size-9-61b79afb9207868b0e6b618e - size 9


Love these styles. Wedges are easier for me than heels. These are high! I also usually size down rather than up in sandals. Foot size shortens slightly with height. So hard to tell with shoes online. That’s way I buy bags!


----------



## Jereni

Shopping my closet for today: Tory Burch studio bag! I am really enjoying this. It’s slim but just deep enough to hold what I need, and the wide shape makes it flattering worn on the shoulder.

Plus the Starbucks barista guy told me my outfit was awesome. I STILL GOT IT, YAASSSS.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> Love these styles. Wedges are easier for me than heels. These are high! I also usually size down rather than up in sandals. Foot size shortens slightly with height. So hard to tell with shoes online. That’s way I buy bags!



With the platform they're only two inches. I can walk in that ; however, if these were standard heels I would definitely die in them!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> This is absolutely beautiful. The colour is so understated but simply perfect. Enjoy carrying soon.


Thank you!  I usually like to wear this spring into summer.  It's still winter here but I think I will take this bag out soon.


coffee2go said:


> Omg, this is such a gorgeous color! I wonder why Dior discontinued Diorama, it’s such a nice style, so chic and classy! Much better than everything they have been releasing lately…


I never understood why they discontinued it since it seemed quite popular.  I've looked at the Caro in their current line up, but the closure hardware/logo on it is bigger than I prefer.   The Diorama is such a unique design and very understated.  The gray Diorama is also beautiful.  Dior makes the most beautiful grays.  This bag was also released in some very pretty embroidered versions.


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi friends! I hope you're all okay. I was wondering about what you guys think about these heels! I'm a tad worried that I am going to be in-between sizes. In Coach sneakers I usually wear an 8.5 ~ 9 but I'd rather not chance it as I cannot return a pair based on fit. I do have wider feet. The 8.5 pair is in much better shape and is slightly cheaper. Opinions?
> 
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/Coach-Kori-Denim-Wedge-Heels-616380ddb69e9ec5fbbe31fa - size 8.5
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/Coach-K...go-Gray-Brown-size-9-61b79afb9207868b0e6b618e - size 9



They're cool!

But they have to fit otherwise you'll be using them as doorstops


----------



## DME

880 said:


> I feel exactly the same way re shopping! For many years I didn’t shop, including bc I gained some weight and my wardrobe lay dormant. During Covid I lost 12% of my body weight and have kept it off, so things fit again, and I’m revamping my wardrobe.  But I’m slowing down now that I‘ve filled in gaps
> 
> am curious, what size diorama do you and @Purses & Perfumes recommend. I missed them when they were sold retail, but have always eyed them with great interest on reseller sites and in the wild
> 
> agree with @dramaprincess713 re how easy it is to stay inside, but how much better you feel to go out and be active. DH and I  are on a three week trip, so we are running around more than usual, but I’m normally a couch potato lol. Btw, the LD medium is a nice size and the flap on my fabric embroidery bag was a bit stiff, so i confess I bent it back and forth until it was a bit more malleable. I love it and the black fabric with off white embroidery is durable and can go through a bit of rain. i probably could wear it every day, but I rotate bags heavily. I tend to combine pattern on pattern and fabric bags in warmer weather and dior customized a phrase on it for me
> View attachment 5322724
> View attachment 5322725
> View attachment 5322728



I believe the style I have is called the Croisiere WOC Clutch Bag, if I’m to believe Google. The chain is removable (lobster clasps), which makes it more functional to me than, say, a Chanel WOC. I’ve used it as both a clutch and a crossbody bag. When I purchased, what I was really after was a gold bag I could get on board with; I find most golds really bright, which doesn’t work for me. The softer, paler shade was perfect. I purchased it in August 2017, if that helps.

Your LD is gorgeous! I keep checking these out, but have yet to pull the trigger… Are you wearing a CD belt in that last photo?

Jealous of wherever you are on your three-week trip. I could use a vacation! I hope you and your DH are having a blast!


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  I usually like to wear this spring into summer.  It's still winter here but I think I will take this bag out soon.
> 
> I never understood why they discontinued it since it seemed quite popular.  I've looked at the Caro in their current line up, but the closure hardware/logo on it is bigger than I prefer.   The Diorama is such a unique design and very understated.  The gray Diorama is also beautiful.  Dior makes the most beautiful grays.  This bag was also released in some very pretty embroidered versions.



Totally agree with you on the Caro. I wish they would tone down the hardware. Some of the bags from just four or five years ago were the best. More understated, but still gorgeous. I kick myself for not getting into Dior sooner.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> Thanks @Purses & Perfumes for your kind words and medium size diorama rec. @Sparkletastic, the chanel boy was one of my shoulds, and my SA thought it was too boxy and bulky, even in size small on my body frame. So I’m glad I dodged a bullet there. I have bought one LD medium and one mens saddle (I dislike the womens saddle), and I’m hesitant to add another dior, which tells me something  while I don’t consider myself as formal,  I like fashion and usually don’t wear jeans.
> 
> @dramaprincess713, I thought I wanted the same LD, but decided it was too elegant and lady like, even with the edgy HW, for my lifestyle. I got another one in a black patterned fabric that I loved and suits me better, but it’s definitely not one of my most used bags. I do sometimes use the matching patterned guitar strap on my BBK When I want a break from the Evelyn strap
> 
> 
> 
> How long is your trip? Are you going for a month? I would love to bring more stuff, but we like to travel light, and I don’t want the weight or bulk  But, for more complex trips, we may have to bite the bullet and check some bags  So for 1-3 weeks, I have been bringing 1-2 bags that can pack flat or be filled and then stuffed into my carry on. No top handles that have to be babied. My favorites include Loewe mini puzzle (which can be stuffed or squashed and is a champion performer (in a light off white, no color transfer either); a dior mens saddle (ergonomic and crossbody, with zipper and snap, no HW); a tpm Evelyn; an H craie mini Della cavalleria (I am a convert to epsom which handled a bit of curry on it, and wiped off like new)
> 
> this time, bc we were going out at nights with friends, I also brought a Kelly longue wallet as a clutch. I also brought a goyard St. Louis, but it wasn’t really necessary. (A beach hotel might provide a cheap tote for sunscreen, water, books or you can sometimes purchase one to leave for the cleaning staff when you depart — I mean cheap like 5-10 USD) I used to love fancy beach totes until I had an accident with sunscreen and water bottle. So cheap it is. I save stuff like a straw Loewe (which I covet but have not purchased)  for seasonal use at home.
> 
> I also just use hotel toiletries or buy small amounts of things while there
> 
> for this trip, I packed more RTW bc friends took us to fancy places. But then, mountain resort with colder weather where I literally only wore loose pants and wind breaker type jacket. The equivalent of two large carry on bags. Excellent quality packing cubes are a necessity and I do some hand wash. I’ve actually worn everything I’ve packed
> 
> View attachment 5322785
> View attachment 5322786
> View attachment 5322788
> 
> 
> and LD around the world tapestry and BBK with dior strap as per my comment above (both are definitely not travel bags)
> also pictured DH’s Evelyn sellier (also, not a travel bag
> 
> View attachment 5322804
> View attachment 5322806



You are a master packer! I’ve seen some of your earlier posts on this topic and I’m always impressed. I used to think I was good at packing Tetris, but… I bow down to you.

I saw from another thread that it looks like you’re in the Middle East? That’s on my bucket list, so would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## JenJBS

Just a reminder that our color bag showcase weeks start this Sunday! Red is up first - in honor of Valentine's Day on Monday. And, of course, nest month the week with St. Patrick's Day is green week.

COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!

• New color weeks start each Sunday
• Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week, please do show your bags “late”.
• Show bags individually or in a group
• You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
• For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2021) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.
• This is completely voluntary. There is no pressure to post at any time.

COLOR WEEKS
Feb. 13: Red (including burgundy)
Feb. 20: Orange & Yellow
Feb. 27: Purple & Pink
Mar. 6: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
Mar. 13: Green
Mar. 20: Black
Mar. 27: Gray
Apr. 3: White & Cream
Apr. 10: Brown & Tan
Apr. 17: Metallic (gold, silver, bronze and more!)
Apr. 24: Jeweled and all other embellished
May. 1: Multicolored


@Vlad , could you please pin this post (2410)? Thank you!


----------



## DME

FizzyWater said:


> I'd prefer to be a carryon-only person, too, but I notice since the pandemic they've sneakily reduced the allowed weight - not the dimensions! - of carryons.  If I have to lug my work laptop along things get annoying.



Wait, what? They reduced the weight of carryon bags? Where are you located? What was it before, and what is it now? Ugh, the airlines.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> You are a master packer! I’ve seen some of your earlier posts on this topic and I’m always impressed. I used to think I was good at packing Tetris, but… I bow down to you.
> 
> I saw from another thread that it looks like you’re in the Middle East? That’s on my bucket list, so would love to hear your thoughts.


I lived in the Middle East a very long time ago but only in one country. There are active members on the forum that live there.


----------



## Kimbashop

DME said:


> Totally agree with you on the Caro. I wish they would tone down the hardware. Some of the bags from just four or five years ago were the best. More understated, but still gorgeous. I kick myself for not getting into Dior sooner.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  I usually like to wear this spring into summer.  It's still winter here but I think I will take this bag out soon.
> 
> I never understood why they discontinued it since it seemed quite popular.  I've looked at the Caro in their current line up, but the closure hardware/logo on it is bigger than I prefer.   The Diorama is such a unique design and very understated.  The gray Diorama is also beautiful.  Dior makes the most beautiful grays.  This bag was also released in some very pretty embroidered versions.



I agree with this --- I have been wanting a Diorama for ages. I just bought a 2016 Promenade Pouch and the quality is stunning (from the Cruise line, the metallic blue). The bag style and size is perfect. But they stopped making that style and now offer the Caro which has hardware that I don't like at all. I liked the more understated look of the previous clasp.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> View attachment 5322785
> View attachment 5322786
> View attachment 5322788
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322804
> View attachment 5322806


You are a packing goddess!


papertiger said:


> This is what you guys make me do on my day off
> 
> Full on year of the Snake (whoops wrong CNY) just to go 200 yards up the road to the corner store carrying BV Poupre python tote and Gucci Boules wallet in dark green python.
> 
> It took me 10 minutes just to adjust the handles.
> 
> On my phone so pic too big for full-sized


Gorgeous python goodies!   


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @DME, @Katinahat, here is a picture of my Diorama.  I was thinking to carry this bag today and take an action picture, but not sure if I will go out.  Plan to carry this bag sometime soon and will take an action picture at that time.
> 
> View attachment 5323015


Just stunning  


Jereni said:


> Shopping my closet for today: Tory Burch studio bag! I am really enjoying this. It’s slim but just deep enough to hold what I need, and the wide shape makes it flattering worn on the shoulder.
> 
> Plus the Starbucks barista guy told me my outfit was awesome. I STILL GOT IT, YAASSSS.
> 
> View attachment 5323417


So pretty @Jereni


----------



## 880

Thanks for your kind words @DME and @More bags

@Kimbashop, @DME, I could be mistaken, but I thought the diorama was pre MGC. The caro was one of her innovations. like @Kimbashop, I’ve always been tempted by the diorama, but I’ve never pulled the trigger. I love it, but feel that it’s perhaps too elegant for me stylewise ( kind of how @dramaprincess713 spoke about the black Ultramatte LD or @Sparkletastic about ‘should’ bags).

@DME, yes, a dior belt that I picked up at yoogis closet. I am typically a PHW person so wanted to buy GHW at well priced resale in case I didn’t like it. I do like it, but I only wear it occasionally.

@DME, half of our trip is the UAE and Oman : Dubai (friends of ours are there, so we got to see a very different —much more fashionable  and flashy scene-y — version that we are used to); Al Maha (desert resort outside Dubai); Abu Dhabi; Muscat (Oman) and Anantara (mountain resort outside of Muscat).  I loved Al Maha bc I’ve never been to the desert before.  I did not intend to shop on this part of the trip, but the Muscat guide took us to the Amouage perfume factory, and i bought some extrait that they do not export (although everything must comply with EU IFRA regulations).

So, otherwise, I shopped my closet (flashier clothes in Dubai and more modest clothes elsewhere . if you have other questions , feel free to DM me. DH and I have taken multiple trips since Covid shelter in place, but before then, (due primarily to DHs work schedule) we had not travelled for many years. And we had not been able to take extended trips of more than a week or ten days since I graduated from law school in 1994. So, we are basically making up for that 

The second half of our trip is Paris and London where we have not been in years. In Paris I have a leather appt at H flagship FSH (I’ve never been) which I am nervous about, but my home SA told me to ask for the moon (and helped me figure out a short list which I don’t want to share now for fear of jinxing myself. SA also said he will be available by text if I freak out. And, DH has assured me that he will speak up if I am offered what we consider an old lady bag. But, I’m also fully prepared for them to say sorry we have nothing except a calvi card holder, and I may very well come away empty handed except for the experience.

We’re also having lunch with Duret who made my Buffalo Dalmatian bag. And lunch with a TPFer that I’ve gotten to know. (one big fancy L’ambroise lunch, otherwise, we want ethnic food that we cannot get as well done in NY. Then London, where we have tickets for theater; we are big fans of Donmar; and are seeing a few other things too. In London, we have one fancy reservation with friends. And, one at a west African restaurant that is Michelin rated. Since with few exceptions, we don’t expect to go out much, packing is simpler. Like @coffee2go, I pack things that can be layered and worn multiple times. But, DH did not want to carry his winter stuff (mens clothes are much bulkier) all through multiple warm destinations, so we decided to send a bag directly to Paris to our hotel.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DME said:


> Totally agree with you on the Caro. I wish they would tone down the hardware. Some of the bags from just four or five years ago were the best. More understated, but still gorgeous. I kick myself for not getting into Dior sooner.


I like that the Caro has the quilting, which is classic Dior.  And I've seen some colors I really like such as the blue gray and cedar green.  But in addition to the issue of hardware size, there's also the question of whether they will keep this bag in their permanent line and not discontinue it after a few years like they've done with some of the other bags.  Agree that the earlier Miss Dior line had very understated hardware.


Kimbashop said:


> I agree with this --- I have been wanting a Diorama for ages. I just bought a 2016 Promenade Pouch and the quality is stunning (from the Cruise line, the metallic blue). The bag style and size is perfect. But they stopped making that style and now offer the Caro which has hardware that I don't like at all. I liked the more understated look of the previous clasp.


The Promenade Pouch has the quilting and closure/hardware that is similar to the ones on the original Miss Dior bags.  It's really a neat closure.  I have a black Promenade Pouch and I agree that it's a very nice, versatile little bag.  The chain can be completely detached and the bag can be turned into a clutch.  It's bigger than a wallet on chain, and yet small enough to be a quick grab and go bag that can hold pared down essentials.  Really a great size.  Do post a picture of your bag when you can.

@More bags, thank you for the compliments on the Diorama.  

@880, your trip sounds lovely.  Good luck with your appointment in Paris!  And the Amouage extrait sounds very interesting.  Do tell us more about the fragrance when you get the chance.


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenJBS said:


> Just a reminder that our color bag showcase weeks start this Sunday! Red is up first - in honor of Valentine's Day on Monday. And, of course, nest month the week with St. Patrick's Day is green week.
> 
> COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!
> 
> • New color weeks start each Sunday
> • Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week, please do show your bags “late”.
> • Show bags individually or in a group
> • You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
> • For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2021) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.
> • This is completely voluntary. There is no pressure to post at any time.
> 
> COLOR WEEKS
> Feb. 13: Red (including burgundy)
> Feb. 20: Orange & Yellow
> Feb. 27: Purple & Pink
> Mar. 6: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
> Mar. 13: Green
> Mar. 20: Black
> Mar. 27: Gray
> Apr. 3: White & Cream
> Apr. 10: Brown & Tan
> Apr. 17: Metallic (gold, silver, bronze and more!)
> Apr. 24: Jeweled and all other embellished
> May. 1: Multicolored
> 
> 
> @Vlad , could you please pin this post (2410)? Thank you!


I’m glad to see you’re continuing the tradition. I’m veeeerry happy to pass this torch. 


880 said:


> Thanks for your kind words @DME and @More bags
> 
> @Kimbashop, @DME, I could be mistaken, but I thought the diorama was pre MGC. The caro was one of her innovations. like @Kimbashop, I’ve always been tempted by the diorama, but I’ve never pulled the trigger. I love it, but feel that it’s perhaps too elegant for me stylewise ( kind of how @dramaprincess713 spoke about the black Ultramatte LD or @Sparkletastic about ‘should’ bags).
> 
> @DME, yes, a dior belt that I picked up at yoogis closet. I am typically a PHW person so wanted to buy GHW at well priced resale in case I didn’t like it. I do like it, but I only wear it occasionally.
> 
> @DME, half of our trip is the UAE and Oman : Dubai (friends of ours are there, so we got to see a very different —much more fashionable  and flashy scene-y — version that we are used to); Al Maha (desert resort outside Dubai); Abu Dhabi; Muscat (Oman) and Anantara (mountain resort outside of Muscat).  I loved Al Maha bc I’ve never been to the desert before.  I did not intend to shop on this part of the trip, but the Muscat guide took us to the Amouage perfume factory, and i bought some extrait that they do not export (although everything must comply with EU IFRA regulations). So, otherwise, I shopped my closet (flashier clothes in Dubai and more modest clothes elsewhere . if you have other questions , feel free to DM me. DH and I have taken multiple trips since Covid shelter in place, but before then, (due primarily to DHs work schedule) we had not travelled for many years. And we had not been able to take extended trips of more than a week or ten days since I graduated from law school in 1994. So, we are basically making up for that
> 
> The second half of our trip is Paris and London where we have not been in years. In Paris I have a leather appt at H flagship FSH (I’ve never been) which I am nervous about, but my home SA told me to ask for the moon (and helped me figure out a short list which I don’t want to share now for fear of jinxing myself. SA also said he will be available by text if I freak out. And, DH has assured me that he will speak up if I am offered what we consider an old lady bag. But, I’m also fully prepared for them to say sorry we have nothing except a calvi card holder, and I may very well come away empty handed except for the experience. We’re also having lunch with Duret who made my Buffalo Dalmatian bag. And lunch with a TPFer that I’ve gotten to know. (one big fancy L’ambroise lunch, otherwise, we want ethnic food that we cannot get as well done in NY. Then London, where we have tickets for theater; we are big fans of Donmar; and are seeing a few other things too. In London, we have one fancy reservation with friends. And, one at a west African restaurant that is Michelin rated. Since with few exceptions, we don’t expect to go out much, packing is simpler. Like @coffee2go, I pack things that can be layered and worn multiple times. But, DH did not want to carry his winter stuff (mens clothes are much bulkier) all through multiple warm destinations, so we decided to send a bag directly to Paris to our hotel.


Yes. The Diorama is pre Maria which is one reason I believe it was discontinued. New style direction for the brand and all…

Like others have mentioned, I am unmoved by the Caro. I think it’s rather bland with unflattering large hardware. All of my Diors have no or barely readable branding which I much prefer. (My Miss Diors leading that pack.)


----------



## DME

880 said:


> Thanks for your kind words @DME and @More bags
> 
> @Kimbashop, @DME, I could be mistaken, but I thought the diorama was pre MGC. The caro was one of her innovations. like @Kimbashop, I’ve always been tempted by the diorama, but I’ve never pulled the trigger. I love it, but feel that it’s perhaps too elegant for me stylewise ( kind of how @dramaprincess713 spoke about the black Ultramatte LD or @Sparkletastic about ‘should’ bags).
> 
> @DME, yes, a dior belt that I picked up at yoogis closet. I am typically a PHW person so wanted to buy GHW at well priced resale in case I didn’t like it. I do like it, but I only wear it occasionally.
> 
> @DME, half of our trip is the UAE and Oman : Dubai (friends of ours are there, so we got to see a very different —much more fashionable  and flashy scene-y — version that we are used to); Al Maha (desert resort outside Dubai); Abu Dhabi; Muscat (Oman) and Anantara (mountain resort outside of Muscat).  I loved Al Maha bc I’ve never been to the desert before.  I did not intend to shop on this part of the trip, but the Muscat guide took us to the Amouage perfume factory, and i bought some extrait that they do not export (although everything must comply with EU IFRA regulations).
> 
> So, otherwise, I shopped my closet (flashier clothes in Dubai and more modest clothes elsewhere . if you have other questions , feel free to DM me. DH and I have taken multiple trips since Covid shelter in place, but before then, (due primarily to DHs work schedule) we had not travelled for many years. And we had not been able to take extended trips of more than a week or ten days since I graduated from law school in 1994. So, we are basically making up for that
> 
> The second half of our trip is Paris and London where we have not been in years. In Paris I have a leather appt at H flagship FSH (I’ve never been) which I am nervous about, but my home SA told me to ask for the moon (and helped me figure out a short list which I don’t want to share now for fear of jinxing myself. SA also said he will be available by text if I freak out. And, DH has assured me that he will speak up if I am offered what we consider an old lady bag. But, I’m also fully prepared for them to say sorry we have nothing except a calvi card holder, and I may very well come away empty handed except for the experience.
> 
> We’re also having lunch with Duret who made my Buffalo Dalmatian bag. And lunch with a TPFer that I’ve gotten to know. (one big fancy L’ambroise lunch, otherwise, we want ethnic food that we cannot get as well done in NY. Then London, where we have tickets for theater; we are big fans of Donmar; and are seeing a few other things too. In London, we have one fancy reservation with friends. And, one at a west African restaurant that is Michelin rated. Since with few exceptions, we don’t expect to go out much, packing is simpler. Like @coffee2go, I pack things that can be layered and worn multiple times. But, DH did not want to carry his winter stuff (mens clothes are much bulkier) all through multiple warm destinations, so we decided to send a bag directly to Paris to our hotel.



Thank you for all of the information; your trip sounds amazing! A definite packing challenge, though, given the weather is in different locations. Like you and your DH, we’ve done a lot of shorter trips over the years (one week to 10 days). While I don’t look forward to getting older, I am looking forward to taking longer trips once we retire, which is hopefully within the next decade, or less. We both love to travel and there’s a lot of the world we want to see. My DH is also an attorney and that’s a demanding life. He’s always worked in-house, so the hours aren’t as crazy as those of our friends at law firms, but the last month of every financial quarter is just brutal for him and impacts what we can do, since he has to work. (I’m in a STEM field and have a lot more flexibility.)

I think you’re right about the Diorama being pre-MGC. I haven’t been as big of a fan of Dior in recent years, although I do love that they brought back the saddle bag. I also like the book tote, but that’s one bag I appreciate from afar. I’ve tried it on several times and in several sizes and, while it’s beautiful, I just can’t see it working for me, so I continue to leave it behind. The LD, though… Still on my radar!


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I like that the Caro has the quilting, which is classic Dior.  And I've seen some colors I really like such as the blue gray and cedar green.  But in addition to the issue of hardware size, there's also the question of whether they will keep this bag in their permanent line and not discontinue it after a few years like they've done with some of the other bags.  Agree that the earlier Miss Dior line had very understated hardware.
> 
> The Promenade Pouch has the quilting and closure/hardware that is similar to the ones on the original Miss Dior bags.  It's really a neat closure.  I have a black Promenade Pouch and I agree that it's a very nice, versatile little bag.  The chain can be completely detached and the bag can be turned into a clutch.  It's bigger than a wallet on chain, and yet small enough to be a quick grab and go bag that can hold pared down essentials.  Really a great size.  Do post a picture of your bag when you can.
> 
> @More bags, thank you for the compliments on the Diorama.
> 
> @880, your trip sounds lovely.  Good luck with your appointment in Paris!  And the Amouage extrait sounds very interesting.  Do tell us more about the fragrance when you get the chance.



It’s the quilting that I’m attracted to on the Caro; you hit the nail on the head. I’ve always wanted a quilted piece. If they would just tone down the hardware, I would pull the trigger. I looked at the Promenade Pouch several times back in the day, but never purchased - and I’m kicking myself for that now, since I really, really want one.

I find it’s the hardware that turns me off from several designers. In addition to my complaints about Dior hardware, I don’t like the current Gucci hardware (reminds me of the Cover Girl logo), or the YSL (seems dated). Even the Chanel 19 seems very Dorothy from The Golden Girls. Maybe it’s because I was a teenager in the 80’s, so lived through all of the flash the first time?

I’ll try to take a photo of my Diorama this morning to post!


----------



## DME

Here’s a photo of my Diorama. It looks a bit more gold in the photo than it does IRL due to the lighting in my room. I have three Dior pieces, so thought I would share a photo of the “family”, too. Sorry the photos aren’t the greatest; I lack photography skills.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I’m not great at packing light! Shoes wise two pairs of sandals in the bag (walking and smarter) plus my canvas trainers to wear would be enough but I’ll be bringing proper running trainers too plus some running gear. Need to burn off all that ice cream somehow!
> 
> We always check in our bags so I have a reasonable amount of space to use. I’ll have a mixture of easy dresses and cropped trousers for day time and slightly smarter items to rotate and wear for the evening a couple of times. I have plenty to chose from but it gets a bit silly to over pack!
> 
> Still Covid free - one day to go!!



I’m not great at packing light either. I definitely used to be, but these days I’m very used to having all the variety in my closet and I tend to want options when I travel also 



whateve said:


> It took me a long time to get on the crossbody bandwagon. I like the way they look carried, if they are smaller bags. I feel awkward putting the strap over my head. If I'm just walking a short distance I just carry them on one shoulder. My collection used to be almost all hobos. I find short shoulder carry to be the most comfortable for medium to large bags.



I also vastly prefer crossbodies to be smaller in size, if I’m interpreting what you’re saying correctly. Anything with a long enough strap works of course, but if a bag is pretty big and I wear it crossbody, I feel like it’s a book bag and I’m back in high school. I prefer a longish strap on a big bag and just wearing it on the shoulder. 




Katinahat said:


> I love this look! And the bag and boots of course. I like your poncho and the longer cardigans you wear. As a shortish pear I just can’t wear this kind of thing as I look huge. I need tighter items on top. You look fab!
> 
> So funny! Love the BVs colour and texture. A colour to warm you up!
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful. The colour is so understated but simply perfect. Enjoy carrying soon.



Thank you! Must admit that the long cardigan look has become a bit of a safety net and I think I over-rely on it. Lately I’ve been trying to find just longer pullover tops that I can wear with leggings or skinny jeans.

One thing I’m not good at wearing, at least to work, is dresses. Which is weird because it’s not because I don’t like them, I just never think to reach for them for the workday. 



SakuraSakura said:


> Hi friends! I hope you're all okay. I was wondering about what you guys think about these heels! I'm a tad worried that I am going to be in-between sizes. In Coach sneakers I usually wear an 8.5 ~ 9 but I'd rather not chance it as I cannot return a pair based on fit. I do have wider feet. The 8.5 pair is in much better shape and is slightly cheaper. Opinions?
> 
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/Coach-Kori-Denim-Wedge-Heels-616380ddb69e9ec5fbbe31fa - size 8.5
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/Coach-K...go-Gray-Brown-size-9-61b79afb9207868b0e6b618e - size 9



The design on those wedges is so adorable!


Thank you!!!



Sparkletastic said:


> I’m glad to see you’re continuing the tradition. I’m veeeerry happy to pass this torch.



Same here, thank you @JenJBS and thank you @Sparkletastic for doing it for so long!


----------



## SakuraSakura

After further consideration with additional measurements I don't think I'll be purchasing them which is unfortunate as they're so cute. I think they may be too narrow for my feet. I also don't want to drop $50 on something I cannot try on or return. If the seller ever lowers the price then I may consider purchasing them. Actually! I love the matching bag... I think I'm going to put it on my wishlist. I hope everyone else has had better luck in their wardrobes!


----------



## DME

Today’s bag is my LV Mini Deauville with a pink strap from Etsy that is similar to the strap from the LV Multi Pochette Accessoires. I was inspired by @Jereni who used the same LV charm on the strap of her MPA recently. Also using my new Valextra sunglasses case, which was a recommendation from @880. Loving all the input and inspiration from everyone here! I’m learning about new brands and picking up some great styling ideas.


----------



## Sparkletastic

DME said:


> Today’s bag is my LV Mini Deauville with a pink strap from Etsy that is similar to the strap from the LV Multi Pochette Accessoires. I was inspired by @Jereni who used the same LV charm on the strap of her MPA recently. Also using my new Valextra sunglasses case, which was a recommendation from @880. Loving all the input and inspiration from everyone here! I’m learning about new brands and picking up some great styling ideas.
> View attachment 5324101


I love that camera bag style. (I have one and want more!) Is that currently in stores or from a previous season?

********
I’m struggling with motivation and consistency on my fitness journey. Mainly because the easier things that I can do now aren’t nearly as fun as the more challenging things I did pre surgery.

So, I started a daily check in thread where people can report their progress, get encouragement and generally stay mindful about their goals.  I’d love to see some of you there.



			https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/daily-check-in-support-group.1050052/


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> I love that camera bag style. (I have one and want more!) Is that currently in stores or from a previous season?
> 
> ********
> I’m struggling with motivation and consistency on my fitness journey. Mainly because the easier things that I can do now aren’t nearly as fun as the more challenging things I did pre surgery.
> 
> So, I started a daily check in thread where people can report their progress, get encouragement and generally stay mindful about their goals.  I’d love to see some of you there.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/daily-check-in-support-group.1050052/



I purchased it in September 2020. I think LV has discontinued this style, if the LV threads on here are correct.

Hang in there with respect to your fitness journey. Thanks for letting us know about your new thread; I’ll check it out!


----------



## 880

DME said:


> Today’s bag is my LV Mini Deauville with a pink strap from Etsy that is similar to the strap from the LV Multi Pochette Accessoires. I was inspired by @Jereni who used the same LV charm on the strap of her MPA recently. Also using my new Valextra sunglasses case, which was a recommendation from @880. Loving all the input and inspiration from everyone here! I’m learning about new brands and picking up some great styling ideas.
> View attachment 5324101


I have the same color! Hope it works for you!
love the bag!

Re dior bags, I prefer mens saddle for  a number of reasons including no hardware , no huge CD in gold metal letters


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Thanks for your kind words @DME and @More bags
> 
> @Kimbashop, @DME, I could be mistaken, but I thought the diorama was pre MGC. The caro was one of her innovations. like @Kimbashop, I’ve always been tempted by the diorama, but I’ve never pulled the trigger. I love it, but feel that it’s perhaps too elegant for me stylewise ( kind of how @dramaprincess713 spoke about the black Ultramatte LD or @Sparkletastic about ‘should’ bags).
> 
> @DME, yes, a dior belt that I picked up at yoogis closet. I am typically a PHW person so wanted to buy GHW at well priced resale in case I didn’t like it. I do like it, but I only wear it occasionally.
> 
> @DME, half of our trip is the UAE and Oman : Dubai (friends of ours are there, so we got to see a very different —much more fashionable  and flashy scene-y — version that we are used to); Al Maha (desert resort outside Dubai); Abu Dhabi; Muscat (Oman) and Anantara (mountain resort outside of Muscat).  I loved Al Maha bc I’ve never been to the desert before.  I did not intend to shop on this part of the trip, but the Muscat guide took us to the Amouage perfume factory, and i bought some extrait that they do not export (although everything must comply with EU IFRA regulations).
> 
> So, otherwise, I shopped my closet (flashier clothes in Dubai and more modest clothes elsewhere . if you have other questions , feel free to DM me. DH and I have taken multiple trips since Covid shelter in place, but before then, (due primarily to DHs work schedule) we had not travelled for many years. And we had not been able to take extended trips of more than a week or ten days since I graduated from law school in 1994. So, we are basically making up for that
> 
> The second half of our trip is Paris and London where we have not been in years. In Paris I have a leather appt at H flagship FSH (I’ve never been) which I am nervous about, but my home SA told me to ask for the moon (and helped me figure out a short list which I don’t want to share now for fear of jinxing myself. SA also said he will be available by text if I freak out. And, DH has assured me that he will speak up if I am offered what we consider an old lady bag. But, I’m also fully prepared for them to say sorry we have nothing except a calvi card holder, and I may very well come away empty handed except for the experience.
> 
> We’re also having lunch with Duret who made my Buffalo Dalmatian bag. And lunch with a TPFer that I’ve gotten to know. (one big fancy L’ambroise lunch, otherwise, we want ethnic food that we cannot get as well done in NY. Then London, where we have tickets for theater; we are big fans of Donmar; and are seeing a few other things too. In London, we have one fancy reservation with friends. And, one at a west African restaurant that is Michelin rated. Since with few exceptions, we don’t expect to go out much, packing is simpler. Like @coffee2go, I pack things that can be layered and worn multiple times. But, DH did not want to carry his winter stuff (mens clothes are much bulkier) all through multiple warm destinations, so we decided to send a bag directly to Paris to our hotel.


My goodness your trip sounds incredible. My little jaunt is so insignificant in comparison. A simple beach and pool trip to a quiet resort in the Canaries. I can’t believe it’s the night before and we are still Covid free given the number of cases in work in the last month. It feels like nothing short of a miracle! Last minute packing is being done as we speak. Very early flights tomorrow.

This is off topic but I hope you all might be able to help advise (and we are often off topic).

My walk home via town took in a trip to a jewellery shop. I’ve lost so much weight since last I travelled that my wedding ring often falls off. I had it and my engagement ring made bigger several years ago. My wedding band has small diamonds in it and it, and my engagement ring are now kept in place with a smaller diamond eternity ring DH bought me last birthday. Anyway, the wedding ring can’t be sized again smaller, I wont wear the eternity ring in water and am really worried about my wedding band falling off in the pool or sea. Therefore, I bought a simple 18c yellow gold band in a smaller size to wear on holiday. I’ll bring my engagement ring and eternity ring to wear in the evenings. They are 18c too so look good together. An expensive purchase but I think worth having this plain ring as a back up for such trips. It feels a bit odd to take my actual band off but I’m neither particularly religious or superstitious so I think it’s fine. My mother in law would have a fit! Do you think it’s ok to wear a different band? DH doesn’t mind.

I must find out more about resizing my original band again but several places have told me it’s not possible as the diamonds go all the way round and extra gold was added.


5 gold rings! Front left is my actual WR and you can just see the extra spacing between the stones. Front right is the new plain band I bought today to wear on holiday. Back is my eternity rings left and right (newer one left) and engagement ring centre.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> My goodness your trip sounds incredible. My little jaunt is so insignificant in comparison. A simple beach and pool trip to a quiet resort in the Canaries. I can’t believe it’s the night before and we are still Covid free given the number of cases in work in the last month. It feels like nothing short of a miracle! Last minute packing is being done as we speak. Very early flights tomorrow.
> 
> This is off topic but I hope you all might be able to help advise (and we are often off topic).
> 
> My walk home via town took in a trip to a jewellery shop. I’ve lost so much weight since last I travelled that my wedding ring often falls off. I had it and my engagement ring made bigger several years ago. My wedding band has small diamonds in it and it, and my engagement ring are now kept in place with a smaller diamond eternity ring DH bought me last birthday. Anyway, the wedding ring can’t be sized again smaller, I wont wear the eternity ring in water and am really worried about my wedding band falling off in the pool or sea. Therefore, I bought a simple 18c yellow gold band in a smaller size to wear on holiday. I’ll bring my engagement ring and eternity ring to wear in the evenings. They are 18c too so look good together. An expensive purchase but I think worth having this plain ring as a back up for such trips. It feels a bit odd to take my actual band off but I’m neither particularly religious or superstitious so I think it’s fine. My mother in law would have a fit! Do you think it’s ok to wear a different band? DH doesn’t mind.
> 
> I must find out more about resizing my original band again but several places have told me it’s not possible as the diamonds go all the way round and extra gold was added.
> View attachment 5324230
> 
> 5 gold rings! Front left is my actual WR and you can just see the extra spacing between the stones. Front right is the new plain band I bought today to wear on holiday. Back is my eternity rings left and right (newer one left) and engagement ring centre.


Sounds like a perfect plan! Congrats on the weight loss (assuming it was intentional) you have to do what makes sense for you. MIL doesn’t have to know, and might not even notice if she sees it. I think the canary islands soundextremely exotic with beaches and sand dunes and tropical forest! Take pics ot share with us pls!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DME said:


> I find it’s the hardware that turns me off from several designers. In addition to my complaints about Dior hardware, I don’t like the current Gucci hardware (reminds me of the Cover Girl logo), or the YSL (seems dated). Even the Chanel 19 seems very Dorothy from The Golden Girls. Maybe it’s because I was a teenager in the 80’s, so lived through all of the flash the first time?


I find that it's not so much the presence of the hardware as the size and location of it that can sometimes be an issue for me.  I'm not into logos, but I'm okay if the logo is considerably smaller, and maybe placed in a subtle location rather than front and center on the bag.  Perhaps as a removable charm, or even just on the lining inside the bag.  I actually like the YSL logo; it has a certain flair, and I think it would be really cute as a zip pull for example.  The Chanel 19 bag is not for me, but I tend to not be drawn to that puffer style bag.
Speaking of the Promenade bag, I just remembered @cowgirlsboots has a very cute one in a leopard design.  She had posted a picture of it in last year's thread.


Jereni said:


> I also vastly prefer crossbodies to be smaller in size, if I’m interpreting what you’re saying correctly. Anything with a long enough strap works of course, but if a bag is pretty big and I wear it crossbody, I feel like it’s a book bag and I’m back in high school. I prefer a longish strap on a big bag and just wearing it on the shoulder.
> 
> Thank you! Must admit that the long cardigan look has become a bit of a safety net and I think I over-rely on it. Lately I’ve been trying to find just longer pullover tops that I can wear with leggings or skinny jeans.


Agree with you about the size of crossbody bags.  Some bags are just not suited to be worn as crossbodies.  An example is the jumbo, which I simply think looks best as a shoulder bag.  I like a medium to long strap on a shoulder bag too, and can always swing the bag forward for easy access to the items inside the bag.

Long pullover jumpers or sweaters over jeans look really nice and are so easy and quick to put together.  After seeing the post by @papertiger, I am thinking of adding a Norwegian pattern sweater and think it would suit this look really nicely.


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> Here’s a photo of my Diorama. It looks a bit more gold in the photo than it does IRL due to the lighting in my room. I have three Dior pieces, so thought I would share a photo of the “family”, too. Sorry the photos aren’t the greatest; I lack photography skills.
> View attachment 5323918
> View attachment 5323919


OMG, this is stunning. The gold appears to be such a lovely shade. Not too bright. 


Jereni said:


> I’m not great at packing light either. I definitely used to be, but these days I’m very used to having all the variety in my closet and I tend to want options when I travel also
> I also vastly prefer crossbodies to be smaller in size, if I’m interpreting what you’re saying correctly. Anything with a long enough strap works of course, but if a bag is pretty big and I wear it crossbody, I feel like it’s a book bag and I’m back in high school. I prefer a longish strap on a big bag and just wearing it on the shoulder.
> 
> Thank you! Must admit that the long cardigan look has become a bit of a safety net and I think I over-rely on it. Lately I’ve been trying to find just longer pullover tops that I can wear with leggings or skinny jeans.
> 
> One thing I’m not good at wearing, at least to work, is dresses. Which is weird because it’s not because I don’t like them, I just never think to reach for them for the workday.


Hah! Packing light is so tricky! I’ve just had to sit on my bag. I love dresses. I often wear them to work and have 4 in my suitcase. Great for throwing on after the beach and changing underneath!  

Totally agree about crossbody size. Medium is definitely the way to go. Too large and they stick out at a weird angle. I’m a size 8/10 (US4/6) and not too tall so a big crossbody bag would overwhelm me.

You rock those long styles. I hope you find what you are looking for.  


880 said:


> Sounds like a perfect plan! Congrats on the weight loss (assuming it was intentional) you have to do what makes sense for you. MIL doesn’t have to know, and might not even notice if she sees it. I think the canary islands soundextremely exotic with beaches and sand dunes and tropical forest! Take pics ot share with us pls!


Thank you. We’ve been a few times and really like the Canaries! It’s very relaxing which I need right now. Will post a few pics when I can. Loewe basket on the beach perhaps! 

My initial 28 pound weight loss was intended and needed. However, an additional 14 pounds was after my trigger when life got very tough and was too much. That bit is all back on now plus a few pounds. Ideally I’d lose 7 pounds to be at my happy place but my meds make that very hard. It’s been a yo-yo of two years! Never happy!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I find that it's not so much the presence of the hardware as the size and location of it that can sometimes be an issue for me.  I'm not into logos, but I'm okay if the logo is considerably smaller, and maybe placed in a subtle location rather than front and center on the bag.  Perhaps as a removable charm, or even just on the lining inside the bag.  I actually like the YSL logo; it has a certain flair, and I think it would be really cute as a zip pull for example.  The Chanel 19 bag is not for me, but I tend to not be drawn to that puffer style bag.
> Speaking of the Promenade bag, I just remembered @cowgirlsboots has a very cute one in a leopard design.  She had posted a picture of it in last year's thread.
> 
> Agree with you about the size of crossbody bags.  Some bags are just not suited to be worn as crossbodies.  An example is the jumbo, which I simply think looks best as a shoulder bag.  I like a medium to long strap on a shoulder bag too, and can always swing the bag forward for easy access to the items inside the bag.
> 
> Long pullover jumpers or sweaters over jeans look really nice and are so easy and quick to put together.  After seeing the post by @papertiger, I am thinking of adding a Norwegian pattern sweater and think it would suit this look really nicely.


Another vote for crossbodies in medium size. Do you have a particular bag you are thinking of? Would love to see your Norwegian pattern sweater if you get one!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

Happy Friday!!

Also shopping my closet by using my MCM Boston in Urban Taupe today.


Also using some pink SLGs as part of the February challenge.

Thanks @JenJBS for the reminder about color weeks.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Honestly, I like crossbodies in medium to large sizes BUT they can’t be rigid. They need to hug the body and conform to your movement. 

Rigid bags for hand carry or arm carry 

 Which is 99% of my problems with the Kelly.


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> After further consideration with additional measurements I don't think I'll be purchasing them which is unfortunate as they're so cute. I think they may be too narrow for my feet. I also don't want to drop $50 on something I cannot try on or return. If the seller ever lowers the price then I may consider purchasing them. Actually! I love the matching bag... I think I'm going to put it on my wishlist. I hope everyone else has had better luck in their wardrobes!


Sounds like a good decision for now. I hope the price comes down so you can get them and the bag!


DME said:


> Today’s bag is my LV Mini Deauville with a pink strap from Etsy that is similar to the strap from the LV Multi Pochette Accessoires. I was inspired by @Jereni who used the same LV charm on the strap of her MPA recently. Also using my new Valextra sunglasses case, which was a recommendation from @880. Loving all the input and inspiration from everyone here! I’m learning about new brands and picking up some great styling ideas.
> View attachment 5324101


Totally love your bag and the sunglasses case. I’m getting more and more tempted by a LV monogram crossbody. I think they’d be lovely and light to carry and so different than anything I have. Perhaps one day.
Plus that case is a beautiful colour. I have a coach sunglasses case that’s in my Loewe basket bag ready for my trip! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I love that camera bag style. (I have one and want more!) Is that currently in stores or from a previous season?
> 
> ********
> I’m struggling with motivation and consistency on my fitness journey. Mainly because the easier things that I can do now aren’t nearly as fun as the more challenging things I did pre surgery.
> 
> So, I started a daily check in thread where people can report their progress, get encouragement and generally stay mindful about their goals.  I’d love to see some of you there.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/daily-check-in-support-group.1050052/


I’m sorry you are struggling with motivation. I get where you are at. It’s so hard to build yourself back up again. Great to have started a thread for mutual support. You have come through so much and are doing very well! Look after yourself. 

And @Vintage Leather that is such a good point about crossbodies. Definitely slightly relaxed works better.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> Also shopping my closet by using my MCM Boston in Urban Taupe today.
> View attachment 5324378
> 
> Also using some pink SLGs as part of the February challenge.
> 
> Thanks @JenJBS for the reminder about color weeks.


Stunning colour combinations! Love your SLGs


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> My goodness your trip sounds incredible. My little jaunt is so insignificant in comparison. A simple beach and pool trip to a quiet resort in the Canaries. I can’t believe it’s the night before and we are still Covid free given the number of cases in work in the last month. It feels like nothing short of a miracle! Last minute packing is being done as we speak. Very early flights tomorrow.
> 
> This is off topic but I hope you all might be able to help advise (and we are often off topic).
> 
> My walk home via town took in a trip to a jewellery shop. I’ve lost so much weight since last I travelled that my wedding ring often falls off. I had it and my engagement ring made bigger several years ago. My wedding band has small diamonds in it and it, and my engagement ring are now kept in place with a smaller diamond eternity ring DH bought me last birthday. Anyway, the wedding ring can’t be sized again smaller, I wont wear the eternity ring in water and am really worried about my wedding band falling off in the pool or sea. Therefore, I bought a simple 18c yellow gold band in a smaller size to wear on holiday. I’ll bring my engagement ring and eternity ring to wear in the evenings. They are 18c too so look good together. An expensive purchase but I think worth having this plain ring as a back up for such trips. It feels a bit odd to take my actual band off but I’m neither particularly religious or superstitious so I think it’s fine. My mother in law would have a fit! Do you think it’s ok to wear a different band? DH doesn’t mind.
> 
> I must find out more about resizing my original band again but several places have told me it’s not possible as the diamonds go all the way round and extra gold was added.
> View attachment 5324230
> 
> 5 gold rings! Front left is my actual WR and you can just see the extra spacing between the stones. Front right is the new plain band I bought today to wear on holiday. Back is my eternity rings left and right (newer one left) and engagement ring centre.



I think it's fine to wear another band


----------



## DME

@880
Today is the first outing with my new case and I’m loving it so far. This is one of the bags I needed it for and the case saves sooooo much space!

I also like the men’s saddle collection. I like the women’s, too, but the men’s collection fixes that awkwardness with the bag being a kind of inverted triangle in the women’s line, since most of the men’s bags are closer to a rectangle. And then there’s the hardware, or lack thereof, on the men’s bags.

@Purses & Perfumes
Ooh, now I could get on board with an YSL zipper pull! I always wished bags had a bit more flair when it comes to the zippers. I bought an Hermes zip wallet (pouch?) recently and love that the zipper pull is in the shape of their famous lock. For those who are more familiar with H, is this common?

@Katinahat
LV makes up, by far, the bulk of my luxury bag and SLG collection. I’m fond of their canvas items because they’re lightweight, wipe down easily, wear well and go with just about any outfit. I have several leather pieces, too, mostly Epi, Mahina and Monogram Empreinte, and they also wear well, but I find them less neutral (unless I buy black or tan).

As for rings, I’m probably not the best person to ask since I’m on my third center diamond (two upgrades from the original) and second set of rings, but here goes. I think it’s more than fine to use the plain gold band instead of your regular rings. Honestly, I’m always so afraid of losing jewelry at the pool or beach that I leave it in the hotel room safe. I’ve long wanted a simple band for when I don’t feel like wearing my diamonds, so earlier this year I got a plain, white gold Tiffany T band. It’s a little less traditional than a domed band, but I really liked it when I tried it on.

When we were first married, DH gave me a hard time for taking off my rings at night. I reminded him just how much I tossed and turned at night and inquired whether he really want that engagement ring coming down on his face. End of discussion. 

So, so thrilled you all remain COVID-free and you can head off to the Canaries! Have a great time!


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> Today’s bag is my LV Mini Deauville with a pink strap from Etsy that is similar to the strap from the LV Multi Pochette Accessoires. I was inspired by @Jereni who used the same LV charm on the strap of her MPA recently. Also using my new Valextra sunglasses case, which was a recommendation from @880. Loving all the input and inspiration from everyone here! I’m learning about new brands and picking up some great styling ideas.
> View attachment 5324101



Love this LV, so cute! And yay for the bag charm!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Stunning colour combinations! Love your SLGs


Thanks!

Excited for you & your trip! Happy you have stayed Covid free & hope you have a great time.


----------



## dramaprincess713

880 said:


> I feel exactly the same way re shopping! For many years I didn’t shop, including bc I gained some weight and my wardrobe lay dormant. During Covid I lost 12% of my body weight and have kept it off, so things fit again, and I’m revamping my wardrobe.  But I’m slowing down now that I‘ve filled in gaps
> 
> am curious, what size diorama do you and @Purses & Perfumes recommend. I missed them when they were sold retail, but have always eyed them with great interest on reseller sites and in the wild
> 
> agree with @dramaprincess713 re how easy it is to stay inside, but how much better you feel to go out and be active. DH and I  are on a three week trip, so we are running around more than usual, but I’m normally a couch potato lol. Btw, the LD medium is a nice size and the flap on my fabric embroidery bag was a bit stiff, so i confess I bent it back and forth until it was a bit more malleable. I love it and the black fabric with off white embroidery is durable and can go through a bit of rain. i probably could wear it every day, but I rotate bags heavily. I tend to combine pattern on pattern and fabric bags in warmer weather and dior customized a phrase on it for me
> View attachment 5322724
> View attachment 5322725
> View attachment 5322728


You look fabulous, and that Lady Dior looks so good on you! If I were to get it, I think the medium would be the size I'd go for. It really is such a beautiful classic bag, and every time I see it, I feel that flicker lust so while I have big doubts about how functional and comfortable I'd find it, I can't quite strike it from the wishlist either!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> The goal of a vision board is to think about the overall vision of your collection, what it will look like, and to also have in there the things you truly and genuinely want, so it's great that you are examining your wish list and evaluating which of the bags truly need to be on that list.
> 
> And some of the bags on the list may be more functional than others, and that's okay too, especially in a larger collection (and most of us on TPF have larger than the norm collections, lol).  My Bottega knot is not exactly the most functional of bags, it's a clutch, and smaller than I'd like, but still I had it on my list and I got it and am happy to have it.  Perhaps it's a bit aspirational/hopeful on my part too, in that I hope to be able to take it to the kind of events that one carries a clutch to, even if they are minimal to non-existent in our current pandemic lifestyle.  I guess what I'm saying is that in my opinion, not every single bag on the list needs to be perfectly practical and functional.  In my view, it's fine to have a bag in there that is truly beautiful, something that makes you catch your breath when you see it, or something that is so iconic or a part of fashion history, as long it's something you really love.
> 
> I think it's okay to have it on your list, but the real test of whether it will actually make it into your collection is for you to try it on a few times.   Trying on the bag is the best way to know if it's really for you.  Perhaps I am biased, but I loved the Lady Dior from the moment I saw the bag.  The gleaming black leather, the construction and design, the glow of the hardware.  And I must have been a bit influenced by its iconic status too, because I absolutely wanted the classic black medium sized one with the red interior and the zipper, lol.  I don't use it as a daily wear bag though but it's fine because I knew it wouldn't be an everyday bag for me when I purchased it.  That said, I do use it as a casual bag every now and then, and I like top handle bags and rarely zip it up when I use it.  If top handle bags and the style and design are not your preference, I think it's good to examine whether you really need it.  But the true test will be to try it on a few times and go with your gut on whether you think it should be a part of your wardrobe.


As a vision and ideal collection item, the Lady Dior would make it. It is a bag I think I'd love in my vision of my ideal collection. But, I also think my ideal collection, as I think of it now, has a fair number of bags that I want because I attach a certain vision of the type of person who uses those bags, and I'd like to be that type of person, even though it's not the reality of me or my lifestyle. So, I think I need to do some work on balancing my vision of my ideal collection with the practicality of my actual needs and preferences. 

I'm ok with some bags in my collection being more functional than others, but obviously, I'd prefer more bags on the functional end and less on the not-so-functional end. I already have the Louboutin Paloma tote in small, which reminds me a lot of the Lady Dior in general shape and functionality. Both are fairly structured bags on the smaller side (for me) with a top handle and long shoulder strap. The Paloma is probably more functional for me than the Lady Dior would be because it doesn't have a full flap or zipper closure, the strap can be adjusted to long shoulder/crossbody or shorter shoulder, and the front and back technically are "open" to serve the purpose of large slip pockets. And still, it's one of my not-so-functional bags. I love it and don't plan to get rid of it, but I'm not sure it makes sense to add something like the LD when I have something similar that already doesn't get a ton of use. 

Of course, all that being said, I just came across the most beautiful deep purple, almost navy, Lady Dior on Fashionphile, and I'm in love. I wasn't even searching for Lady Diors - I was looking for navy bags. But this Lady Dior popped up and, on my goodness, it's gorgeous!   And this is why I can't strike it from my list - it's just such a beautiful bag!

I do think you're right - I should go and try it on a few times. I feel almost guilty saying this on here because this thread is all about shopping mindfully, but I rarely try on a bag before purchasing. I have a pretty good sense of what works for me and what doesn't so I'm usually aware if I'm buying something that I adore and will mainly be admired or if it's something I adore and will use a lot. But in this case, where I'm being pulled between the love and beauty of the bag and what I believe to be its lack of functionality and comfortableness for me, trying it on makes a lot of sense. 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Honestly, I prefer a brisk walk to running on most days.  I don't like talking on the phone when walking, but talking with friends while walking is something quite enjoyable.  Running often feels to me like a solitary activity (which is fine), but walking is more social.  In my neighborhood, lots of people walk outside in the summer and often, someone from the neighborhood will walk alongside for a short distance for a brief catch-up chat before going on their own, and it's so nice and relaxing to have that social interaction, even if it's brief.


Your neighborhood sounds like such a lovely and friendly place! I got into listening to podcasts while I walk, and I realize having earbuds in isn't exactly inviting, but if I lived in a place where people knew one another and interacted like that, I would happily welcome a chat while walking!



Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliment on my collection. And, my rebuild was not a straight line process, either. I bought and sold quite a but during that time as expectations didn’t always match reality. But, ultimately I ended in a good place.
> 
> A Chanel Boy was never on my explicit wish list - the gold one just happened as I was looking for a gold bag.  Knowing what I know now, I would never buy a Boy.  My (non surgery weight) frame just doesn’t support the look well IMO.
> I completely understand the power of the shoulds. I have my black Chanel in large part because I “should.”  But, I’m willing to accept that on this one bag because it will be used quite a bit.
> 
> I also have wanted a Lady Dior but I’m feeling past that pull as well. So, I’ll likely never add one. I really only want to add bags I’m passionate about.
> Don’t be hard on yourself. Perhaps you needed a day or two of solitude.  That may refresh you to get back out and truly enjoy your classes and socializing.


When I take a step back, the power of shoulds is so funny to me. I also feel like I should want a Birkin or Kelly because those are supposed to be the end all be all. And a part of me kind of does, but only because it's supposed to be the end all be all. In reality, I find then to be nice looking bags, and I know the quality is exceptional, but neither one fall within my preferences for function or style. So why on earth do I feel like I should have one or the other, or even want one? I mean, it's a non-issue because a B or K is far out of my price range, but the should of it all is a funny thing. 

And thank you! I think I may need to just find a balance or work up to daily leaving/socializing. Not leaving the apartment for over a week it too long, but maybe that doesn't mean I have to go out every day either. Every few days or every other day may be my happy place. 



880 said:


> Thanks @Purses & Perfumes for your kind words and medium size diorama rec. @Sparkletastic, the chanel boy was one of my shoulds, and my SA thought it was too boxy and bulky, even in size small on my body frame. So I’m glad I dodged a bullet there. I have bought one LD medium and one mens saddle (I dislike the womens saddle), and I’m hesitant to add another dior, which tells me something  while I don’t consider myself as formal,  I like fashion and usually don’t wear jeans.
> 
> @dramaprincess713, I thought I wanted the same LD, but decided it was too elegant and lady like, even with the edgy HW, for my lifestyle. I got another one in a black patterned fabric that I loved and suits me better, but it’s definitely not one of my most used bags. I do sometimes use the matching patterned guitar strap on my BBK When I want a break from the Evelyn strap
> 
> 
> 
> How long is your trip? Are you going for a month? I would love to bring more stuff, but we like to travel light, and I don’t want the weight or bulk  But, for more complex trips, we may have to bite the bullet and check some bags  So for 1-3 weeks, I have been bringing 1-2 bags that can pack flat or be filled and then stuffed into my carry on. No top handles that have to be babied. My favorites include Loewe mini puzzle (which can be stuffed or squashed and is a champion performer (in a light off white, no color transfer either); a dior mens saddle (ergonomic and crossbody, with zipper and snap, no HW); a tpm Evelyn; an H craie mini Della cavalleria (I am a convert to epsom which handled a bit of curry on it, and wiped off like new)
> 
> this time, bc we were going out at nights with friends, I also brought a Kelly longue wallet as a clutch. I also brought a goyard St. Louis, but it wasn’t really necessary. (A beach hotel might provide a cheap tote for sunscreen, water, books or you can sometimes purchase one to leave for the cleaning staff when you depart — I mean cheap like 5-10 USD) I used to love fancy beach totes until I had an accident with sunscreen and water bottle. So cheap it is. I save stuff like a straw Loewe (which I covet but have not purchased)  for seasonal use at home.
> 
> I also just use hotel toiletries or buy small amounts of things while there
> 
> for this trip, I packed more RTW bc friends took us to fancy places. But then, mountain resort with colder weather where I literally only wore loose pants and wind breaker type jacket. The equivalent of two large carry on bags. Excellent quality packing cubes are a necessity and I do some hand wash. I’ve actually worn everything I’ve packed
> 
> View attachment 5322785
> View attachment 5322786
> View attachment 5322788
> 
> 
> and LD around the world tapestry and BBK with dior strap as per my comment above (both are definitely not travel bags)
> also pictured DH’s Evelyn sellier (also, not a travel bag
> 
> View attachment 5322804
> View attachment 5322806


The Lady Dior just might be one of those bags I waffle about for a good long time! I really do think it's beautiful and want it and love it's "iconic" place in the bag world. And, I also think it's probably not the best for me functionally. Maybe when baby girl is older and things don't feel quite so constantly transitional, I'll be in a place where I can see it working better for me? I do really love the bag!



whateve said:


> That is exactly the same Lady Dior I've wanted for a long time, and those are the same reasons I haven't gotten it.


The black on black is just so stunning, isn't it? 



Sparkletastic said:


> I love that camera bag style. (I have one and want more!) Is that currently in stores or from a previous season?
> 
> ********
> I’m struggling with motivation and consistency on my fitness journey. Mainly because the easier things that I can do now aren’t nearly as fun as the more challenging things I did pre surgery.
> 
> So, I started a daily check in thread where people can report their progress, get encouragement and generally stay mindful about their goals.  I’d love to see some of you there.
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/daily-check-in-support-group.1050052/


I'm sorry you're struggling! I will check out the thread. We can all use encouragement and mindfulness!



Katinahat said:


> My goodness your trip sounds incredible. My little jaunt is so insignificant in comparison. A simple beach and pool trip to a quiet resort in the Canaries. I can’t believe it’s the night before and we are still Covid free given the number of cases in work in the last month. It feels like nothing short of a miracle! Last minute packing is being done as we speak. Very early flights tomorrow.
> 
> This is off topic but I hope you all might be able to help advise (and we are often off topic).
> 
> My walk home via town took in a trip to a jewellery shop. I’ve lost so much weight since last I travelled that my wedding ring often falls off. I had it and my engagement ring made bigger several years ago. My wedding band has small diamonds in it and it, and my engagement ring are now kept in place with a smaller diamond eternity ring DH bought me last birthday. Anyway, the wedding ring can’t be sized again smaller, I wont wear the eternity ring in water and am really worried about my wedding band falling off in the pool or sea. Therefore, I bought a simple 18c yellow gold band in a smaller size to wear on holiday. I’ll bring my engagement ring and eternity ring to wear in the evenings. They are 18c too so look good together. An expensive purchase but I think worth having this plain ring as a back up for such trips. It feels a bit odd to take my actual band off but I’m neither particularly religious or superstitious so I think it’s fine. My mother in law would have a fit! Do you think it’s ok to wear a different band? DH doesn’t mind.
> 
> I must find out more about resizing my original band again but several places have told me it’s not possible as the diamonds go all the way round and extra gold was added.
> View attachment 5324230
> 
> 5 gold rings! Front left is my actual WR and you can just see the extra spacing between the stones. Front right is the new plain band I bought today to wear on holiday. Back is my eternity rings left and right (newer one left) and engagement ring centre.


I think if you feel comfortable with it, it's perfectly find to wear a new band. I hope you have an amazing time on your trip!


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> @880
> Today is the first outing with my new case and I’m loving it so far. This is one of the bags I needed it for and the case saves sooooo much space!
> 
> I also like the men’s saddle collection. I like the women’s, too, but the men’s collection fixes that awkwardness with the bag being a kind of inverted triangle in the women’s line, since most of the men’s bags are closer to a rectangle. And then there’s the hardware, or lack thereof, on the men’s bags.
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes
> Ooh, now I could get on board with an YSL zipper pull! I always wished bags had a bit more flair when it comes to the zippers. I bought an Hermes zip wallet (pouch?) recently and love that the zipper pull is in the shape of their famous lock. For those who are more familiar with H, is this common?
> 
> @Katinahat
> LV makes up, by far, the bulk of my luxury bag and SLG collection. I’m fond of their canvas items because they’re lightweight, wipe down easily, wear well and go with just about any outfit. I have several leather pieces, too, mostly Epi, Mahina and Monogram Empreinte, and they also wear well, but I find them less neutral (unless I buy black or tan).
> 
> As for rings, I’m probably not the best person to ask since I’m on my third center diamond (two upgrades from the original) and second set of rings, but here goes. I think it’s more than fine to use the plain gold band instead of your regular rings. Honestly, I’m always so afraid of losing jewelry at the pool or beach that I leave it in the hotel room safe. I’ve long wanted a simple band for when I don’t feel like wearing my diamonds, so earlier this year I got a plain, white gold Tiffany T band. It’s a little less traditional than a domed band, but I really liked it when I tried it on.
> 
> When we were first married, DH gave me a hard time for taking off my rings at night. I reminded him just how much I tossed and turned at night and inquired whether he really want that engagement ring coming down on his face. End of discussion.
> 
> So, so thrilled you all remain COVID-free and you can head off to the Canaries! Have a great time!


I've never slept in my rings. I only wear them when I leave the house. I don't want to have them on when I'm cooking or cleaning. My mom used to have a plain gold band she wore for cleaning, and switched into her nice set when she went out. My grandma never removed her wedding ring. She gained weight and after awhile, she couldn't remove it. I never wanted that to happen to me.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Another vote for crossbodies in medium size. Do you have a particular bag you are thinking of? Would love to see your Norwegian pattern sweater if you get one!


Not thinking of any particular crossbody bag at the moment (I assume you mean thinking in terms of adding to my collection?)  I will definitely post pics of the sweater when I add it to my wardrobe.
Wishing you a fabulous vacation.  Relax and have lots of fun!


dramaprincess713 said:


> As a vision and ideal collection item, the Lady Dior would make it. It is a bag I think I'd love in my vision of my ideal collection. But, I also think my ideal collection, as I think of it now, has a fair number of bags that I want because I attach a certain vision of the type of person who uses those bags, and I'd like to be that type of person, even though it's not the reality of me or my lifestyle. So, I think I *need to do some work on balancing my vision of my ideal collection with the practicality of my actual needs and preferences.*
> 
> I'm ok with some bags in my collection being more functional than others, but obviously, I'd prefer more bags on the functional end and less on the not-so-functional end. I already have the Louboutin Paloma tote in small, which reminds me a lot of the Lady Dior in general shape and functionality. Both are fairly structured bags on the smaller side (for me) with a top handle and long shoulder strap. The Paloma is probably more functional for me than the Lady Dior would be because it doesn't have a full flap or zipper closure, the strap can be adjusted to long shoulder/crossbody or shorter shoulder, and the front and back technically are "open" to serve the purpose of large slip pockets. And still, it's one of my not-so-functional bags. I love it and don't plan to get rid of it, but I'm not sure it makes sense to add something like the LD when I have something similar that already doesn't get a ton of use.
> 
> Of course, all that being said, I just came across the most beautiful deep purple, almost navy, Lady Dior on Fashionphile, and I'm in love. I wasn't even searching for Lady Diors - I was looking for navy bags. But this Lady Dior popped up and, on my goodness, it's gorgeous!   And this is why I can't strike it from my list - it's just such a beautiful bag!
> 
> I do think you're right - I should go and try it on a few times. I feel almost guilty saying this on here because this thread is all about shopping mindfully, but I rarely try on a bag before purchasing. I have a pretty good sense of what works for me and what doesn't so I'm usually aware if I'm buying something that I adore and will mainly be admired or if it's something I adore and will use a lot. But in this case, where I'm being pulled between the love and beauty of the bag and what I believe to be its lack of functionality and comfortableness for me, trying it on makes a lot of sense.
> 
> 
> Your neighborhood sounds like such a lovely and friendly place! I got into listening to podcasts while I walk, and I realize having earbuds in isn't exactly inviting, but if I lived in a place where people knew one another and interacted like that, I would happily welcome a chat while walking!


I think your point above about balancing your vision of your ideal collection with the practicality of your actual needs and preferences is an excellent point.  Ultimately, all the bags in your collection have to work for you, and the bags that get the most use are those that appeal to us aesthetically, and are also comfortable and functional in the sense that we enjoy carrying and using them.

I think you're very thoughtful about this process, and this will help in making the right decisions in terms of adding to your collection.  As for the Lady Dior, perhaps you will decide that it is something you admire without actually needing to have it in your collection, or maybe you will decide to get it at a later date when your baby girl is older.  Trying it on might help in clarifying these things for you.  Either way, it's always good to take your time and mull over these things and talk about them here on this thread.
This thread is a wonderful resource when we are thinking over these kinds of things, whether it be decisions on adding a bag or letting go of one from our collections.  And sometimes, some decisions just take more time.  I'm still thinking about whether I want to let go of one or two bags in my collection.  I was going to give myself two weeks, but now I think it will take longer, and that's okay -- better than having regrets after letting it go when I am not certain yet.

Regarding my neighborhood, yes it's a friendly place, and has a lot of people that love walking.  The winters here are long and we don't see each other for many months in a row, so everyone likes to catch up in the summer.   Looking forward to being able to get out and walk outdoors again, maybe by the end of March!


----------



## whateve

There are bags I don't want anymore. I should remove them from my collection. If I do, I'll have to admit how much money I wasted on them. I know they wouldn't sell easily and not for much. That is why I haven't gotten rid of them yet.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> There are bags I don't want anymore. I should remove them from my collection. If I do, I'll have to admit how much money I wasted on them. I know they wouldn't sell easily and not for much. That is why I haven't gotten rid of them yet.


This has happened to me, but once I did finally get rid of them the open space on my shelves and in my mind was so worth it.


----------



## dcooney4

I have the Lv Toilette 26 and it has my initials on it. I ordered a felt liner for it and a strap for it from a different company. I hope this will then make the bag useful. The size is great but I just can't do clutches.
  On another note I ordered a cute sporty nylon bag last month ,but every time I try it on it hits the sore spot on my shoulder. I did something to my shoulder again, so I can't tell if the bag would hurt when it is not so sore. The straps are attached to the back of the bag, instead of the sides, so the bag pitches slightly forward. Has anyone ever had issues with a bag where the straps are attached in the back?  I hate to return another bag to them and that window is rapidly closing but don't know if I should wait it out. I should also say the bag completely sold out the second day after release.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> Also shopping my closet by using my MCM Boston in Urban Taupe today.
> View attachment 5324378
> 
> Also using some pink SLGs as part of the February challenge.
> 
> Thanks @JenJBS for the reminder about color weeks.


MCM makes such nice leather. Enjoy it!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> On another note I ordered a cute sporty nylon bag last month ,but every time I try it on it hits the sore spot on my shoulder. I did something to my shoulder again, so I can't tell if the bag would hurt when it is not so sore. The straps are attached to the back of the bag, instead of the sides, so the bag pitches slightly forward. Has anyone ever had issues with a bag where the straps are attached in the back?  I hate to return another bag to them and that window is rapidly closing but don't know if I should wait it out. I should also say the bag completely sold out the second day after release.



I’m not a huge fan of bags where the strap attaches in the back, but I do have a few. The newer Coach Willises are like this, but they hang fine, and the Celine belt also has this - also hangs fine. My Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell mini bags have back attachments but I do NOT use those as the bags do tilt annoyingly. Fortunately the long strap can also attach to the handle on those.

Regarding the strap hitting the sore spot in the shoulder, try it on the other shoulder? I don’t mean for that to come out snarky at all - lol - I’m assuming there’s a reason you don’t typically use the other shoulder but in this case might be worth using it for testing the bag feel.


----------



## Jereni

dramaprincess713 said:


> I also feel like I should want a Birkin or Kelly because those are supposed to be the end all be all. And a part of me kind of does, but only because it's supposed to be the end all be all. In reality, I find then to be nice looking bags, and I know the quality is exceptional, but neither one fall within my preferences for function or style. So why on earth do I feel like I should have one or the other, or even want one? I mean, it's a non-issue because a B or K is far out of my price range, but the should of it all is a funny thing.



This is said so perfectly. Every so often I think I should save up for and pursue getting a Birkin or a Kelly but mostly it’s just bc they are the ‘ultimate’ handbags. Lol. I do legitimately like the style of the Birkin, and probably would enjoy it in the smallest size. But I definitely don’t have the patience to spend years buying scarves, perfume, wallets, etc just to hopefully be offered a Birkin at some point. I don’t say any of that to knock those who do - presumably the many folks who go through that process truly enjoy all the accessories and having many items from the overall brand and such.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I’m not a huge fan of bags where the strap attaches in the back, but I do have a few. The newer Coach Willises are like this, but they hang fine, and the Celine belt also has this - also hangs fine. My Tory Burch Lee Radiziwell mini bags have back attachments but I do NOT use those as the bags do tilt annoyingly. Fortunately the long strap can also attach to the handle on those.
> 
> Regarding the strap hitting the sore spot in the shoulder, try it on the other shoulder? I don’t mean for that to come out snarky at all - lol - I’m assuming there’s a reason you don’t typically use the other shoulder but in this case might be worth using it for testing the bag feel.


Thanks I will give that a try though that shoulder can be worse. Lol Over the years I carried way to many super heavy bags on my commute , when I had to take a bus, a boat and a train to get to work . I used to take a lot with me so if I wanted to go out after I would not have to go home first.


----------



## coffee2go

JenJBS said:


> Just a reminder that our color bag showcase weeks start this Sunday! Red is up first - in honor of Valentine's Day on Monday. And, of course, nest month the week with St. Patrick's Day is green week.
> 
> COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!
> 
> • New color weeks start each Sunday
> • Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week, please do show your bags “late”.
> • Show bags individually or in a group
> • You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
> • For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2021) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.
> • This is completely voluntary. There is no pressure to post at any time.
> 
> COLOR WEEKS
> Feb. 13: Red (including burgundy)
> Feb. 20: Orange & Yellow
> Feb. 27: Purple & Pink
> Mar. 6: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
> Mar. 13: Green
> Mar. 20: Black
> Mar. 27: Gray
> Apr. 3: White & Cream
> Apr. 10: Brown & Tan
> Apr. 17: Metallic (gold, silver, bronze and more!)
> Apr. 24: Jeweled and all other embellished
> May. 1: Multicolored
> 
> 
> @Vlad , could you please pin this post (2410)? Thank you!



A quick question, can we also post old bags that are no longer part of the collection? Like I don’t have any purple/pink or grey bag anymore, but might have a couple of pictures when I used to have them and carry them


----------



## dcooney4

coffee2go said:


> A quick question, can we also post old bags that are no longer part of the collection? Like I don’t have any purple/pink or grey bag anymore, but might have a couple of pictures when I used to have them and carry them


Sure! It shows how you have changed your collection.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan how are you enjoying your lovely coat now that you are back in the states? I keep thinking of how pretty it is.


----------



## dcooney4

Wearing this on an errand.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> I've never slept in my rings. I only wear them when I leave the house. I don't want to have them on when I'm cooking or cleaning. My mom used to have a plain gold band she wore for cleaning, and switched into her nice set when she went out. My grandma never removed her wedding ring. She gained weight and after awhile, she couldn't remove it. I never wanted that to happen to me.



If I’m home all day, I don’t even put them on. Not the diamonds, not the plain band. Even if I’m leaving the house, jewelry is the last thing to go on before I depart. I’m especially hard on my hands, so don’t want to damage my rings. I’ve thought about getting one of those flexible bands for everyday use while I’m home (cleaning, laundry, etc.), but it seems silly to me to do it just for that.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> This is said so perfectly. Every so often I think I should save up for and pursue getting a Birkin or a Kelly but mostly it’s just bc they are the ‘ultimate’ handbags. Lol. I do legitimately like the style of the Birkin, and probably would enjoy it in the smallest size. But I definitely don’t have the patience to spend years buying scarves, perfume, wallets, etc just to hopefully be offered a Birkin at some point. I don’t say any of that to knock those who do - presumably the many folks who go through that process truly enjoy all the accessories and having many items from the overall brand and such.



You pulled out one of the bits of this post that I wanted to respond to, so hopefully you don’t mind if I add on to your post. 

I wanted a Birkin for more than two decades, ever since I first learned about the bag and it’s history. For a long time it was out of reach, but I purchased one in March of last year and I couldn’t be happier. I keep thinking that I now need a Kelly and a Constance, since the B/K/C seems to be the holy trinity of bags, but the Kelly is not a style I like (I prefer open bags and rarely zip anything closed, and I don’t like an open Kelly, plus I’ve read here it will damage the bag over time) and the Constance is too rigid for me. I have to keep reminding myself not to even investigate these bags since it would be a waste of my SA’s time, or a waste of my money. Now if I was offered another Birkin, that I could get on board with!


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks I will give that a try though that shoulder can be worse. Lol Over the years I carried way to many super heavy bags on my commute , when I had to take a bus, a boat and a train to get to work . I used to take a lot with me so if I wanted to go out after I would not have to go home first.



A bus, a boat and a train? Wow, that is some commute!


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> A bus, a boat and a train? Wow, that is some commute!


The only thing missing was a plane.


----------



## Katinahat

I’m on my holiday sitting watching DDs in the pool!

Loewe as carry on and KS by the pool!




Thanks @papertiger @whateve @DME @880 @dramaprincess713 for the rings responses. Plain gold band on my finger now so no worries about sun cream and chlorine!

@DME you’ve definitely got me tempted with your LV posts, for me perhaps a crossbody one day. It’s interesting to read the comments from those who don’t aspire to owning particular Hermes. There is no point in me even looking as they are beyond me but I think they are too structured for my taste - I’ll admit my knowledge is minimal.

I’ve seen several Gucci camera bags (Disco and Marmont) while travelling today plus LV Neverfulls. Tempted by the Marmont still but not the NF even though it’s a classic. I like my Loewe basket instead.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I’m on my holiday sitting watching DDs in the pool!
> 
> Loewe as carry on and KS by the pool!
> View attachment 5324986
> View attachment 5324987
> 
> 
> Thanks @papertiger @whateve @DME @880 @dramaprincess713 for the rings responses. Plain gold band on my finger now so no worries about sun cream and chlorine!
> 
> @DME you’ve definitely got me tempted with your LV posts, for me perhaps a crossbody one day. It’s interesting to read the comments from those who don’t aspire to owning particular Hermes. There is no point in me even looking as they are beyond me but I think they are too structured for my taste - I’ll admit my knowledge is minimal.
> 
> I’ve several Gucci camera bags (Disco and Marmont) while travelling today plus LV Neverfulls. Tempted by the Marmont still but not the NF even though it’s a classic. I like my Loewe basket instead.



Yay that you are on your awesome vacation!!! So happy for you (and envious!)


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I’m on my holiday sitting watching DDs in the pool!
> 
> Loewe as carry on and KS by the pool!
> View attachment 5324986
> View attachment 5324987
> 
> 
> Thanks @papertiger @whateve @DME @880 @dramaprincess713 for the rings responses. Plain gold band on my finger now so no worries about sun cream and chlorine!
> 
> @DME you’ve definitely got me tempted with your LV posts, for me perhaps a crossbody one day. It’s interesting to read the comments from those who don’t aspire to owning particular Hermes. There is no point in me even looking as they are beyond me but I think they are too structured for my taste - I’ll admit my knowledge is minimal.
> 
> I’ve several Gucci camera bags (Disco and Marmont) while travelling today plus LV Neverfulls. Tempted by the Marmont still but not the NF even though it’s a classic. I like my Loewe basket instead.



Hermes makes a number of different leathers and bags come in both more structured (Sellier) and less structured (Retourne) styles, so there are options. Not to enable, or anything!

The LV Neverfull is a staple where I live. DD has actually turned this into a game where we play spot the Neverfull (kind of like the old VW punch bug game we played as kids); whoever spots the most wins. We do this in airports and malls, since that’s where the bag spotting is best. I usually travel with a Neverfull and DD loves to claim mine as her first spot of the day. 

ETA: So glad you are having a great time on vacation!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> This is said so perfectly. Every so often I think I should save up for and pursue getting a Birkin or a Kelly but mostly it’s just bc they are the ‘ultimate’ handbags. Lol. I do legitimately like the style of the Birkin, and probably would enjoy it in the smallest size. But I definitely don’t have the patience to spend years buying scarves, perfume, wallets, etc just to hopefully be offered a Birkin at some point. I don’t say any of that to knock those who do - presumably the many folks who go through that process truly enjoy all the accessories and having many items from the overall brand and such.



There are plenty of great brands out there, at all price points. 

The reason I used to shop at Hermes was for others' gifts. My first piece of Hermes was a CDC bracelet bought for me by my father (or was it my uncle?) when I was 15-ish, and first 2 H scarves were presents. Whenever I went in with my mother or to buy fragrance etc, I would look around and think I couldn't possibly see anything else that I wanted. It all changed 2008 when I saw a Web 1923 Travel Bolide in Swift for the first time. My aunt had a regular Bolide 35 I admired, but Swift leather was so beautiful and it had pockets for a magazine/newspaper/notes. it was around £4K and at the time that was more than I'd ever spent on a bag. Ks and Bs are OK but they are always fiddly and dressy, a Bolide by comparison seemed ideal.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’m on my holiday sitting watching DDs in the pool!
> 
> Loewe as carry on and KS by the pool!
> View attachment 5324986
> View attachment 5324987
> 
> 
> Thanks @papertiger @whateve @DME @880 @dramaprincess713 for the rings responses. Plain gold band on my finger now so no worries about sun cream and chlorine!
> 
> @DME you’ve definitely got me tempted with your LV posts, for me perhaps a crossbody one day. It’s interesting to read the comments from those who don’t aspire to owning particular Hermes. There is no point in me even looking as they are beyond me but I think they are too structured for my taste - I’ll admit my knowledge is minimal.
> 
> I’ve seen several Gucci camera bags (Disco and Marmont) while travelling today plus LV Neverfulls. Tempted by the Marmont still but not the NF even though it’s a classic. I like my Loewe basket instead.



I think the Loewe basket is a wonderful Summer bag. 

H make all kinds of bags, although they are all very expensive even by designer standards. They are still only bags at the end of the day and not a magic carpet to a perfect life, we are so lucky with_ all _the options we have these days. Loewe, Valextra, Delvaux, Moynat and others are really impressive and preloved are not priced too crazy. Some of my Gucci's are Hermes standard, I far prefer my 1955 shoulder bag to any new Hermes Constance for instance. Nothing can compare to Hermes vintage - but that's a whole other story - even new Hermes can't compete.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I’m on my holiday sitting watching DDs in the pool!
> 
> Loewe as carry on and KS by the pool!
> View attachment 5324986
> View attachment 5324987
> 
> 
> Thanks @papertiger @whateve @DME @880 @dramaprincess713 for the rings responses. Plain gold band on my finger now so no worries about sun cream and chlorine!
> 
> @DME you’ve definitely got me tempted with your LV posts, for me perhaps a crossbody one day. It’s interesting to read the comments from those who don’t aspire to owning particular Hermes. There is no point in me even looking as they are beyond me but I think they are too structured for my taste - I’ll admit my knowledge is minimal.
> 
> I’ve seen several Gucci camera bags (Disco and Marmont) while travelling today plus LV Neverfulls. Tempted by the Marmont still but not the NF even though it’s a classic. I like my Loewe basket instead.


Have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> On another note I ordered a cute sporty nylon bag last month ,but every time I try it on it hits the sore spot on my shoulder. I did something to my shoulder again, so I can't tell if the bag would hurt when it is not so sore. The straps are attached to the back of the bag, instead of the sides, so the bag pitches slightly forward. Has anyone ever had issues with a bag where the straps are attached in the back?  I hate to return another bag to them and that window is rapidly closing but don't know if I should wait it out. I should also say the bag completely sold out the second day after release.


I had a bag once which had straps attached to the back and the bag always tipped forward slightly.  I let that bag go eventually.  I would probably return it unless you have the option to carry it in a different way (by the handles for example).


----------



## afroken

dcooney4 said:


> I have the Lv Toilette 26 and it has my initials on it. I ordered a felt liner for it and a strap for it from a different company. I hope this will then make the bag useful. The size is great but I just can't do clutches.
> On another note I ordered a cute sporty nylon bag last month ,but every time I try it on it hits the sore spot on my shoulder. I did something to my shoulder again, so I can't tell if the bag would hurt when it is not so sore. The straps are attached to the back of the bag, instead of the sides, so the bag pitches slightly forward. Has anyone ever had issues with a bag where the straps are attached in the back?  I hate to return another bag to them and that window is rapidly closing but don't know if I should wait it out. I should also say the bag completely sold out the second day after release.


I know what you mean. One of my bags, the Polene Numero Un, has crossbody straps attached slightly at the back so when I try to carry it by the straps, it tips forward slightly. I carry it handheld now but that made me realize that I could never do crossbodies with the straps attached at the back.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I had a bag once which had straps attached to the back and the bag always tipped forward slightly.  I let that bag go eventually.  I would probably return it unless you have the option to carry it in a different way (by the handles for example).


I did as suggested and tried it on the shoulder that wasn’t hurting and still was not comfortable. I then tried my regular bag on that shoulder and was fine. It did not have a handheld handle only a chain hanging. I ended up packing it back up and shipped it back this morning. Thanks for your feedback though as it confirmed I made the right decision.


----------



## JenJBS

coffee2go said:


> A quick question, can we also post old bags that are no longer part of the collection? Like I don’t have any purple/pink or grey bag anymore, but might have a couple of pictures when I used to have them and carry them



As far as I know that isn't a problem. The more purse eye candy we can get the better!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> There are bags I don't want anymore. I should remove them from my collection. If I do, I'll have to admit how much money I wasted on them. I know they wouldn't sell easily and not for much. That is why I haven't gotten rid of them yet.


Perhaps sell them in a lot to make it easier without all the individual transactions?

I agree with @dcooney4, it’s worth it to me to be done with the psychic costs of bags I don’t want.


Jereni said:


> This is said so perfectly. Every so often I think I should save up for and pursue getting a Birkin or a Kelly but mostly it’s just bc they are the ‘ultimate’ handbags. Lol. I do legitimately like the style of the Birkin, and probably would enjoy it in the smallest size. But I definitely don’t have the patience to spend years buying scarves, perfume, wallets, etc just to hopefully be offered a Birkin at some point. I don’t say any of that to knock those who do - presumably the many folks who go through that process truly enjoy all the accessories and having many items from the overall brand and such.


You expressed exactly how I feel about the buying process. It doesn’t appeal to my psyche. And, I also felt I “needed” to buy a B or K because they’re the ultimate but I got really honest with myself and admitted, I don’t care for them for me. The only H bag I have interest in is below.


coffee2go said:


> A quick question, can we also post old bags that are no longer part of the collection? Like I don’t have any purple/pink or grey bag anymore, but might have a couple of pictures when I used to have them and carry them


Yes. I always post two photos. One of when we started in 2016 and current. It’s fun for me to see how my collection has evolved.

+++++++

I think I’ll just make one bag purchase this year and I want it to be something that upgrades my collection in that it adds something unique.

These are the three bags I’m considering now. They are noooothing like what I own but all are adorable to me. Note: these are not necessarily the colors I want. I was iust lazy and picked pics off google.

*GH Nina Bag*
This was an “it” bag of sorts a few years ago but I still like it. I just don’t know I’d be able to get my hands on one.
	

		
			
		

		
	



*Fendi First*
I have no idea why I love this bag but I do. I just worry about trendiness and it looking dated in 5 years. Am I crazy for that?  
	

		
			
		

		
	




*Hermes clutch*
I’m not a clutch girl and I don’t typically like an obvious logo but like with the Fendi’s “F” above the “H” here seems to be intrinsic to the design. Love all the colors it comes in. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I’d love to get any and all opinions, thoughts, watch outs from the group.

I’m leaning towards the H clutch but…


----------



## afroken

Sparkletastic said:


> I think I’ll just make one bag purchase this year and I want it to be something that upgrades my collection in that it adds something unique.
> 
> These are the three bags I’m considering now. They are noooothing like what I own but all are adorable to me. Note: these are not necessarily the colors I want. I was iust lazy and picked pics off google.
> 
> *GH Nina Bag*
> This was an “it” bag of sorts a few years ago but I still like it. I just don’t know I’d be able to get my hands on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325301
> 
> *Fendi First*
> I have no idea why I love this bag but I do. I just worry about trendiness and it looking dated in 5 years. Am I crazy for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325312
> View attachment 5325302
> 
> *Hermes clutch*
> I’m not a clutch girl and I don’t typically like an obvious logo but like with the Fendi’s “F” above the “H” here seems to be intrinsic to the design. Love all the colors it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325303
> 
> I’d love to get any and all opinions, thoughts, watch outs from the group.
> 
> I’m leaning towards the H clutch but…


I like the Fendi First but as a clutch only. I’ve seen photos online of it being worn as a shoulder bag and the strap placement never sat right with me. See photos of Priyanka Chopra below of what I mean with the straps:







You can never go wrong with a classic like Hermes clutch. I know you mentioned that you’re not a clutch girl, but maybe an oversized clutch (like Fendi First) would feel a little different than the traditional clutch. It’s like holding a little pillow


----------



## Vintage Leather

dcooney4 said:


> I have the Lv Toilette 26 and it has my initials on it. I ordered a felt liner for it and a strap for it from a different company. I hope this will then make the bag useful. The size is great but I just can't do clutches.
> On another note I ordered a cute sporty nylon bag last month ,but every time I try it on it hits the sore spot on my shoulder. I did something to my shoulder again, so I can't tell if the bag would hurt when it is not so sore. The straps are attached to the back of the bag, instead of the sides, so the bag pitches slightly forward. Has anyone ever had issues with a bag where the straps are attached in the back?  I hate to return another bag to them and that window is rapidly closing but don't know if I should wait it out. I should also say the bag completely sold out the second day after release.


You’re trying to force yourself to love it. The problems won’t go away. The bag will always hit you at a bad spot, and it will always pitch forward alarmingly. 
If you miss the return window, you’re just going to have to deal with the annoyance of selling it.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Perhaps sell them in a lot to make it easier without all the individual transactions?
> 
> I agree with @dcooney4, it’s worth it to me to be done with the psychic costs of bags I don’t want.
> You expressed exactly how I feel about the buying process. It doesn’t appeal to my psyche. And, I also felt I “needed” to buy a B or K because they’re the ultimate but I got really honest with myself and admitted, I don’t care for them for me. The only H bag I have interest in is below.
> Yes. I always post two photos. One of when we started in 2016 and current. It’s fun for me to see how my collection has evolved.
> 
> +++++++
> 
> I think I’ll just make one bag purchase this year and I want it to be something that upgrades my collection in that it adds something unique.
> 
> These are the three bags I’m considering now. They are noooothing like what I own but all are adorable to me. Note: these are not necessarily the colors I want. I was iust lazy and picked pics off google.
> 
> *GH Nina Bag*
> This was an “it” bag of sorts a few years ago but I still like it. I just don’t know I’d be able to get my hands on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325301
> 
> *Fendi First*
> I have no idea why I love this bag but I do. I just worry about trendiness and it looking dated in 5 years. Am I crazy for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325312
> View attachment 5325302
> 
> *Hermes clutch*
> I’m not a clutch girl and I don’t typically like an obvious logo but like with the Fendi’s “F” above the “H” here seems to be intrinsic to the design. Love all the colors it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325303
> 
> I’d love to get any and all opinions, thoughts, watch outs from the group.
> 
> I’m leaning towards the H clutch but…



They're all really nice and show off the respective smooth/fine grained leather well. 

GH is also the CD of Chloe, but her own line is much better. The Nina is her classic, for me this wasn't wide-spread popular enough to be an 'it' bag. It's actually very reminiscent of a popular 1940s bag shape. 

You know I like the Fendi First. There are too many lovely bags around atm, but I would seriously consider this. It just looks like a basic 1970s shape with an 'F' you'd have to notice. So I would be happy to carry in 5 years but then as I wrote earlier, it's more a generic bag shape/type and how people carry their bags that dates the bags, not the 'it' bag itself. 

The Jige (H) clutch is nice, the main reason for me - since there's no hw, it will go with wg, yg, rg or silver. They're not that easy to get these days.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Perhaps sell them in a lot to make it easier without all the individual transactions?
> 
> I agree with @dcooney4, it’s worth it to me to be done with the psychic costs of bags I don’t want.
> You expressed exactly how I feel about the buying process. It doesn’t appeal to my psyche. And, I also felt I “needed” to buy a B or K because they’re the ultimate but I got really honest with myself and admitted, I don’t care for them for me. The only H bag I have interest in is below.
> Yes. I always post two photos. One of when we started in 2016 and current. It’s fun for me to see how my collection has evolved.
> 
> +++++++
> 
> I think I’ll just make one bag purchase this year and I want it to be something that upgrades my collection in that it adds something unique.
> 
> These are the three bags I’m considering now. They are noooothing like what I own but all are adorable to me. Note: these are not necessarily the colors I want. I was iust lazy and picked pics off google.
> 
> *GH Nina Bag*
> This was an “it” bag of sorts a few years ago but I still like it. I just don’t know I’d be able to get my hands on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325301
> 
> *Fendi First*
> I have no idea why I love this bag but I do. I just worry about trendiness and it looking dated in 5 years. Am I crazy for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325312
> View attachment 5325302
> 
> *Hermes clutch*
> I’m not a clutch girl and I don’t typically like an obvious logo but like with the Fendi’s “F” above the “H” here seems to be intrinsic to the design. Love all the colors it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325303
> 
> I’d love to get any and all opinions, thoughts, watch outs from the group.
> 
> I’m leaning towards the H clutch but…


I am not a clutch person but I adore the clean lines of it. The others are interesting but the clutch stands out and I think would have more staying power.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> You’re trying to force yourself to love it. The problems won’t go away. The bag will always hit you at a bad spot, and it will always pitch forward alarmingly.
> If you miss the return window, you’re just going to have to deal with the annoyance of selling it.


You are right.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> I did as suggested and tried it on the shoulder that wasn’t hurting and still was not comfortable. I then tried my regular bag on that shoulder and was fine. It did not have a handheld handle only a chain hanging. I ended up packing it back up and shipped it back this morning. Thanks for your feedback though as it confirmed I made the right decision.


You're welcome.  I think you made the right decision.  Any time a bag is uncomfortable, we will end up not using it, and it will just sit in the closet.


Sparkletastic said:


> I think I’ll just make one bag purchase this year and I want it to be something that upgrades my collection in that it adds something unique.
> 
> These are the three bags I’m considering now. They are noooothing like what I own but all are adorable to me. Note: these are not necessarily the colors I want. I was iust lazy and picked pics off google.
> 
> *GH Nina Bag*
> This was an “it” bag of sorts a few years ago but I still like it. I just don’t know I’d be able to get my hands on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325301
> 
> *Fendi First*
> I have no idea why I love this bag but I do. I just worry about trendiness and it looking dated in 5 years. Am I crazy for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325312
> View attachment 5325302
> 
> *Hermes clutch*
> I’m not a clutch girl and I don’t typically like an obvious logo but like with the Fendi’s “F” above the “H” here seems to be intrinsic to the design. Love all the colors it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325303
> 
> I’d love to get any and all opinions, thoughts, watch outs from the group.
> 
> I’m leaning towards the H clutch but…


The Hermes would be my first choice (as long as you're okay with using a clutch without a shoulder chain option).   Love the Fendi (I might choose a slightly smaller size than the one Priyanka Chopra is carrying in the picture above, if available).  Will it be dated in a few years?  It's really hard to predict these things, but it's a very interesting design.  I think for me it would be a close tie between these two, with the Hermes having the slight edge.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I have the Lv Toilette 26 and it has my initials on it. I ordered a felt liner for it and a strap for it from a different company. I hope this will then make the bag useful. The size is great but I just can't do clutches.
> On another note I ordered a cute sporty nylon bag last month ,but every time I try it on it hits the sore spot on my shoulder. I did something to my shoulder again, so I can't tell if the bag would hurt when it is not so sore. The straps are attached to the back of the bag, instead of the sides, so the bag pitches slightly forward. Has anyone ever had issues with a bag where the straps are attached in the back?  I hate to return another bag to them and that window is rapidly closing but don't know if I should wait it out. I should also say the bag completely sold out the second day after release.


Yes, I have quite a lot of crossbody bags and think that attached at the sides or either side of the top work best as that is symmetrical and keeps balance. Attached at the back often tips forward. Attached at the top handles front right band back left (or vice versa) can also tip it quite awkwardly. My Lily’s carry by chain from the top and Alexa’s from the side. The Seaton carries from the back. I think it’s to keep the lines clean. 

Thanks to @papertiger and ohjers got app the Hermes pointers. I might have to do some research


----------



## coffee2go

Sparkletastic said:


> Perhaps sell them in a lot to make it easier without all the individual transactions?
> 
> I agree with @dcooney4, it’s worth it to me to be done with the psychic costs of bags I don’t want.
> You expressed exactly how I feel about the buying process. It doesn’t appeal to my psyche. And, I also felt I “needed” to buy a B or K because they’re the ultimate but I got really honest with myself and admitted, I don’t care for them for me. The only H bag I have interest in is below.
> Yes. I always post two photos. One of when we started in 2016 and current. It’s fun for me to see how my collection has evolved.
> 
> +++++++
> 
> I think I’ll just make one bag purchase this year and I want it to be something that upgrades my collection in that it adds something unique.
> 
> These are the three bags I’m considering now. They are noooothing like what I own but all are adorable to me. Note: these are not necessarily the colors I want. I was iust lazy and picked pics off google.
> 
> *GH Nina Bag*
> This was an “it” bag of sorts a few years ago but I still like it. I just don’t know I’d be able to get my hands on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325301
> 
> *Fendi First*
> I have no idea why I love this bag but I do. I just worry about trendiness and it looking dated in 5 years. Am I crazy for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325312
> View attachment 5325302
> 
> *Hermes clutch*
> I’m not a clutch girl and I don’t typically like an obvious logo but like with the Fendi’s “F” above the “H” here seems to be intrinsic to the design. Love all the colors it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325303
> 
> I’d love to get any and all opinions, thoughts, watch outs from the group.
> 
> I’m leaning towards the H clutch but…



I vote for Gabriela Hearst bag! Love the shape of this bag, and the design is so unique! I don’t like what she does as a creative director for Chloe, but her own line is amazing and has much thought out design imo… Fendi First looks just another trendy bag for me, so won’t be long-lasting


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

@Katinahat, your bags are perfect for lounging by the pool! Happy vacation!  



papertiger said:


> There are plenty of great brands out there, at all price points.
> 
> The reason I used to shop at Hermes was for others' gifts. My first piece of Hermes was a CDC bracelet bought for me by my father (or was it my uncle?) when I was 15-ish, and first 2 H scarves were presents. Whenever I went in with my mother or to buy fragrance etc, I would look around and think I couldn't possibly see anything else that I wanted. It all changed 2008 when I saw a Web 1923 Travel Bolide in Swift for the first time. My aunt had a regular Bolide 35 I admired, but Swift leather was so beautiful and it had pockets for a magazine/newspaper/notes. it was around £4K and at the time that was more than I'd ever spent on a bag. Ks and Bs are OK but they are always fiddly and dressy, a Bolide by comparison seemed ideal.


@Jereni and @Katinahat, some of my favorite H bags are 35 Trim IIs for about 800 USD during Covid and a silver chevre clutch (about the same). There are relative deals. @papertiger, I love the 1923; does they travel one have the exterior side pocket?


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @Katinahat, your bags are perfect for lounging by the pool! Happy vacation!
> 
> 
> @Jereni and @Katinahat, some of my favorite H bags are 35 Trim IIs for about 800 USD during Covid and a silver chevre clutch (about the same). There are relative deals. @papertiger, I love the 1923; does they travel one have the exterior side pocket?



It's the Web 1923 that has a side pocket (normally the 1923 doesn't have a side pocket).


----------



## Sparkletastic

afroken said:


> I like the Fendi First but as a clutch only. I’ve seen photos online of it being worn as a shoulder bag and the strap placement never sat right with me. See photos of Priyanka Chopra below of what I mean with the straps:
> 
> View attachment 5325386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325387
> 
> 
> You can never go wrong with a classic like Hermes clutch. I know you mentioned that you’re not a clutch girl, but maybe an oversized clutch (like Fendi First) would feel a little different than the traditional clutch. It’s like holding a little pillow


I completely agree that I like it as a clutch only.
What I hadn’t noticed was the strap placement. Thanks for pointing that out!!!  That’s a big issue for me. I have one bag that doesn’t lay as it should for optimal aesthetics and it drives me batty. This would have the same issue.


papertiger said:


> They're all really nice and show off the respective smooth/fine grained leather well.
> 
> GH is also the CD of Chloe, but her own line is much better. The Nina is her classic, for me this wasn't wide-spread popular enough to be an 'it' bag. It's actually very reminiscent of a popular 1940s bag shape.
> 
> You know I like the Fendi First. There are too many lovely bags around atm, but I would seriously consider this. It just looks like a basic 1970s shape with an 'F' you'd have to notice. So I would be happy to carry in 5 years but then as I wrote earlier, it's more a generic bag shape/type and how people carry their bags that dates the bags, not the 'it' bag itself.
> 
> The Jige (H) clutch is nice, the main reason for me - since there's no hw, it will go with wg, yg, rg or silver. They're not that easy to get these days.


I agree. Not having colored hardware is a boon to me as I’m one of the few who don’t like to mix hardware / jewelry metal colors.

Why is the Jige hard to come by? I presume that means I can’t go into my local Hermes and get one? Would it be different if I waited to buy in Paris?

Also, I’m likely going to ask a question that isn’t a simple one to answer but are there certain leathers I should avoid or seek for this bag if I have to buy it resale? I know nothing about H leather. 

_(I’m really tired of / over resale. I really would like to buy new whenever possible. But, this is again why I don’t buy Hermes. I want to buy new but ALSO want shopping to be easy. Not a logistics / strategy / relationship building exercise.) _


----------



## Sparkletastic

I shared bags on my “thinking but waiting list”. What’s on yours?

Alternatively, what’s on your “should it go list”?  As I mentioned, my only bag on the bubble is my Chanel gold perforated lamb boy.


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> I shared bags on my “thinking but waiting list”. What’s on yours?
> 
> Alternatively, what’s on your “should it go list”?  As I mentioned, my only bag on the bubble is my Chanel gold perforated lamb boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325535



OK, so I’m not a fan of the Boy (at least not once I handled it; I was in love before that) as I’ve mentioned before, but yours is gorgeous! Love the color and the perforated leather. Sorry, I’m probably not being much help atm… And I love, love, love your sunglasses. May I ask who makes them?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I completely agree that I like it as a clutch only.
> What I hadn’t noticed was the strap placement. Thanks for pointing that out!!!  That’s a big issue for me. I have one bag that doesn’t lay as it should for optimal aesthetics and it drives me batty. This would have the same issue.
> I agree. Not having colored hardware is a boon to me as I’m one of the few who don’t like to mix hardware / jewelry metal colors.
> 
> Why is the Jige hard to come by? I presume that means I can’t go into my local Hermes and get one? Would it be different if I waited to buy in Paris?
> 
> Also, I’m likely going to ask a question that isn’t a simple one to answer but are there certain leathers I should avoid or seek for this bag if I have to buy it resale? I know nothing about H leather.
> 
> _(I’m really tired of / over resale. I really would like to buy new whenever possible. But, this is again why I don’t buy Hermes. I want to buy new but ALSO want shopping to be easy. Not a logistics / strategy / relationship building exercise.) _


The Jige is beautiful. I would worry about capacity. It seems so flat that almost nothing would fit. The Fendi first looks like it would hold a lot.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Aaand, I’m jumping the gun as I know I’ll be super busy tomorrow. But here are…

*Sparkletastic’s Red Bags* 
(then and now) 

_2016:_

Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
GucciRed Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw



None of the bags survived although I miss the Prada and the red on the Gucci was beautiful 

_2022:_
Less is more. __

Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw (SOOOOO glad I ditched the caviar for this luxe lambie!)
Trussardi Red Mini Lovy (I adore the red hardware!) This is a big pic of a very small bag that somehow manages to be quite functional





I *love* red as a strong neutral so I could see adding one more to my collection. Except for some spring outfits, the color works well for my wardrobe.  I thought of red for the H clutch I’m considering but think a taupe may be best. We’ll see.


----------



## Sparkletastic

DME said:


> OK, so I’m not a fan of the Boy (at least not once I handled it; I was in love before that) as I’ve mentioned before, but yours is gorgeous! Love the color and the perforated leather. Sorry, I’m probably not being much help atm… And I love, love, love your sunglasses. May I ask who makes them?


Thank you! I love it but it’s new medium and *so* boxy. I’m trying to wait out trends because big bags will inevitably come back but she doesn’t get use now.

Thanks for the complement on the sunnies! Sunglasses are another of my “addictions” as I have 31 pair from various premier designers.  These particular sunnies are Versace and 12ish years old. I have them in this brownish color and in black - both with ghw. I also had purple but sold them because I never should have bought them. I don’t like purple.

I just took a quick photo to show the side. This modified cat eye just “works” for my face shape 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love Versace in measured doses which is why I’m excited about the resurgence in their bags . I almost bought a Versace exercise bra and leggings til I came to my senses.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> These are the three bags I’m considering now. They are noooothing like what I own but all are adorable to me. Note: these are not necessarily the colors I want. I was iust lazy and picked pics off google.
> 
> *GH Nina Bag*
> This was an “it” bag of sorts a few years ago but I still like it. I just don’t know I’d be able to get my hands on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325301
> 
> *Fendi First*
> I have no idea why I love this bag but I do. I just worry about trendiness and it looking dated in 5 years. Am I crazy for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325312
> View attachment 5325302
> 
> *Hermes clutch*
> I’m not a clutch girl and I don’t typically like an obvious logo but like with the Fendi’s “F” above the “H” here seems to be intrinsic to the design. Love all the colors it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325303
> 
> I’d love to get any and all opinions, thoughts, watch outs from the group.
> 
> I’m leaning towards the H clutch but…



Gorgeous choices! It’s tough to recommend. I like the shape of the GH bag and it’s so unique. But the Hermes clutch would obviously be lovely. The First is beautiful too, but I am in the camp that thinks this is trendy and won’t become a classic.

Will be interested to hear how your thoughts progress as you deliberate.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I shared bags on my “thinking but waiting list”. What’s on yours?
> 
> Alternatively, what’s on your “should it go list”?  As I mentioned, my only bag on the bubble is my Chanel gold perforated lamb boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325535



Your Chanel boy is drop dead gorgeous but if it’s too boxy for you I can see why it’s on the list to go.

Bags that I’m thinking on but waiting on include the Saint Laurent red Sac du Jour:





The Aspinal hat box bag:




Mulberry Lily:


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> Alternatively, what’s on your “should it go list”?  As I mentioned, my only bag on the bubble is my Chanel gold perforated lamb boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325535


On my "should it go" list is my Saint Laurent large College bag.  Still thinking about it.  I shared a picture on Page 103 of this thread -- not sure how to link it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Jereni said:


> This is said so perfectly. Every so often I think I should save up for and pursue getting a Birkin or a Kelly but mostly it’s just bc they are the ‘ultimate’ handbags. Lol. I do legitimately like the style of the Birkin, and probably would enjoy it in the smallest size. But I definitely don’t have the patience to spend years buying scarves, perfume, wallets, etc just to hopefully be offered a Birkin at some point. I don’t say any of that to knock those who do - presumably the many folks who go through that process truly enjoy all the accessories and having many items from the overall brand and such.


I am right there with you! I like the Birkin to look at, but not being able to shoulder carry it means that I can't imagine using it all that much - and it is way too expensive for me to think about purchasing and not using! I also don't have it in me to spend years buying smaller items like that. Honestly, I think I have a touch of social anxiety so the idea of building a relationship with an SA sounds kind of daunting and anxiety-provoking to me. I just imagine that if it ever happened, I'd always feel like I needed to purchase for fear of hurting their feelings. I tend to prefer online shopping anyway, and I don't actually want/need/use those "smaller" items so it would be silly to purchase them just to hopefully be offered a Birkin someday. I do get the appeal. When I hear others talk about relationships they've built with SAs, I do think it sounds really nice, but I can't ever see myself really being that person myself. 



DME said:


> You pulled out one of the bits of this post that I wanted to respond to, so hopefully you don’t mind if I add on to your post.
> 
> I wanted a Birkin for more than two decades, ever since I first learned about the bag and it’s history. For a long time it was out of reach, but I purchased one in March of last year and I couldn’t be happier. I keep thinking that I now need a Kelly and a Constance, since the B/K/C seems to be the holy trinity of bags, but the Kelly is not a style I like (I prefer open bags and rarely zip anything closed, and I don’t like an open Kelly, plus I’ve read here it will damage the bag over time) and the Constance is too rigid for me. I have to keep reminding myself not to even investigate these bags since it would be a waste of my SA’s time, or a waste of my money. Now if I was offered another Birkin, that I could get on board with!


I will say the history of these bags does appeal to me! That, combined with their iconic "ultimate" status, really feeds into the "should" of it all for me. Plus, they are beautiful bags. But I know the functionality isn't there for me and thus, would likely be pretty poor choices for me. The Birkin isn't a shoulder carry bag, which is almost a deal-breaker for me (I've made exceptions, but for far less expensive bags). And I feel the same way you do about the Kelly (preferring open bags, rarely zipping closed, and not liking and open Kelly). So I also have to keep reminding myself of these things because it is really easy for me to fall into the rabbit hole of letting the "should" take over. 

Of course, I think it's fabulous that the Birkin works for you and that you purchased one and are so happy with it! Hearing how happy you are with your Birkin actually has me thinking maybe I should reconsider.   Really though, that happiness is what it's really about. I hope you are, in fact, offered another Birkin!



Katinahat said:


> I’m on my holiday sitting watching DDs in the pool!
> 
> Loewe as carry on and KS by the pool!
> View attachment 5324986
> View attachment 5324987
> 
> 
> Thanks @papertiger @whateve @DME @880 @dramaprincess713 for the rings responses. Plain gold band on my finger now so no worries about sun cream and chlorine!
> 
> @DME you’ve definitely got me tempted with your LV posts, for me perhaps a crossbody one day. It’s interesting to read the comments from those who don’t aspire to owning particular Hermes. There is no point in me even looking as they are beyond me but I think they are too structured for my taste - I’ll admit my knowledge is minimal.
> 
> I’ve seen several Gucci camera bags (Disco and Marmont) while travelling today plus LV Neverfulls. Tempted by the Marmont still but not the NF even though it’s a classic. I like my Loewe basket instead.


Amazing! Enjoy the well-deserved vacation!

Lol, I have a Monogram NF in the GM size and a DA MF in the MM size and adore them both. I admit, it does make me feel a bit "basic", but totes have been my favorite bag style for ages, and I've always been a "carry everything plus the kitchen sink" type of girl, so the Neverfulls are right up my alley. It's been interesting to see how WFH and life transitions in general have been impacting and changing my bag needs and preferences, but I feel like I'll always be a tote girl at heart, and I don't see my Neverfulls going anywhere. 

PS - I'm not in anyway implying that you feel/said/implied that Neverfulls are "basic." That is just my own feeling about myself, admittedly a bit based off of all the options I know are out there, but certainly not from any impression I got from you! 



papertiger said:


> There are plenty of great brands out there, at all price points.
> 
> The reason I used to shop at Hermes was for others' gifts. My first piece of Hermes was a CDC bracelet bought for me by my father (or was it my uncle?) when I was 15-ish, and first 2 H scarves were presents. Whenever I went in with my mother or to buy fragrance etc, I would look around and think I couldn't possibly see anything else that I wanted. It all changed 2008 when I saw a Web 1923 Travel Bolide in Swift for the first time. My aunt had a regular Bolide 35 I admired, but Swift leather was so beautiful and it had pockets for a magazine/newspaper/notes. it was around £4K and at the time that was more than I'd ever spent on a bag. Ks and Bs are OK but they are always fiddly and dressy, a Bolide by comparison seemed ideal.


It's funny because the B and K are probably what most people automatically think of when they think of Hermes, but they do have so many other beautiful bags. B and K are big "should" bags for me, even though I know they are not practical for me, but there are other H bags that I think would be far more functional for me and are also just as gorgeous!



afroken said:


> I know what you mean. One of my bags, the Polene Numero Un, has crossbody straps attached slightly at the back so when I try to carry it by the straps, it tips forward slightly. I carry it handheld now but that made me realize that I could never do crossbodies with the straps attached at the back.


My Polene Number Un was the bag I thought of for a bag with the straps attached to the bag. I actually don't find it bothersome, but I also don't really carry it crossbody. Instead, I double up the strap to carry it short shoulder, and I find it doesn't tip forward (or if it does, I don't notice it) - possibly because it's being carried so close to my body? I do imagine that something like a camera bag shape would likely tip forward and get annoying with straps attached to the back. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Perhaps sell them in a lot to make it easier without all the individual transactions?
> 
> I agree with @dcooney4, it’s worth it to me to be done with the psychic costs of bags I don’t want.
> You expressed exactly how I feel about the buying process. It doesn’t appeal to my psyche. And, I also felt I “needed” to buy a B or K because they’re the ultimate but I got really honest with myself and admitted, I don’t care for them for me. The only H bag I have interest in is below.
> Yes. I always post two photos. One of when we started in 2016 and current. It’s fun for me to see how my collection has evolved.
> 
> +++++++
> 
> I think I’ll just make one bag purchase this year and I want it to be something that upgrades my collection in that it adds something unique.
> 
> These are the three bags I’m considering now. They are noooothing like what I own but all are adorable to me. Note: these are not necessarily the colors I want. I was iust lazy and picked pics off google.
> 
> *GH Nina Bag*
> This was an “it” bag of sorts a few years ago but I still like it. I just don’t know I’d be able to get my hands on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325301
> 
> *Fendi First*
> I have no idea why I love this bag but I do. I just worry about trendiness and it looking dated in 5 years. Am I crazy for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325312
> View attachment 5325302
> 
> *Hermes clutch*
> I’m not a clutch girl and I don’t typically like an obvious logo but like with the Fendi’s “F” above the “H” here seems to be intrinsic to the design. Love all the colors it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325303
> 
> I’d love to get any and all opinions, thoughts, watch outs from the group.
> 
> I’m leaning towards the H clutch but…


I love the Nina bag! You have me Googling it now!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> I shared bags on my “thinking but waiting list”. What’s on yours?
> 
> Alternatively, what’s on your “should it go list”?  As I mentioned, my only bag on the bubble is my Chanel gold perforated lamb boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325535


On my thinking but waiting list:

Von Holzhausen shopper in white and black - This color way is now discontinued so it would have to be a pre-loved purchase, and I haven't seen it pop up on the pre-loved market yet. It's probably a good thing because I need another bag like I need a hole in the head! I genuinely like the look of the bag, and it ticks all the boxes in terms of function for me. But, I also think a large part of why I want the bag is because it's not real leather - it's their "technik" leather, which intrigues me, but also makes me feel way safer with a white bag than I would with a real leather white bag...and, a part of me wonders if this is misguided and/or a silly reason to want this bag. 
Coach Cooper Shoulder Bag in Cadet -  Ugh, I had this bag, sold, it, and now want it back. It's the color. I think it's the perfect shade of purple-y navy blue. It's another one I would need to find on the pre-loved market as it also is no longer made, and it's another one that I don't see on there very often - or at least not at a price I'm willing to pay since I'm not willing to pay more than I originally purchased it for. 
Lady Dior - I've talked all about this one already!
Louboutin Cabarock tote in Black mock croc - I love the black with red bottom and interior. I love the mock croc. I love the studs around the handle. And I love the "pinched" shape that makes it a bit different from a traditional tote. But, it is a tote at it's core, and I really really don't need another tote. I thought about getting the small size which might make it feel less like a tote to me, but the small size is still a tote - just a smaller tote - and I'm not sure if it would be too small for me. 
Urban Southern Carrolton Circle Tote in black - I love a good full-grain leather bag that has a bit more "ruggedness" to it, and I love how this bag has that but is also more refined than leather totes you see from companies in this category (ex: PLG, KMM, Go Forth Goods, etc.). And I love the uniqueness of a circle tote. A circle bag isn't particularly revolutionary, I know. There are lots of circle bags out there. But for whatever reason, this one has an atheistic appeal to me that others don't. But, it's hand-carry only which means it is not winning points in the practicality/functionality area for me. 
PLG Butterfly Bucket Bag - I like how it's a slightly different take on a bucket bag. But I question how much I'd actually use it. 
KMM Crossbody bag or Mini tote in Petrol Blue Bison - I love love love the color! And again, I love the more "rugged" characteristic of the bags. But, I'm not sure if the mini tote is really my style. I think I'm drawn to it because so many people rave about and seem to love mini totes from the KMM, PLG, etc. The crossbody is probably more my style, but I haven't really seen many reviews about it one way or the other, so I'm not sure. 
Chloe Marcie in tan - I like the Chloe Marcie look overall, and I had envisioned this as a kind of cool, stylish "mom" bag for when my daughter is older. I like that it has both crossbody and short shoulder carry options, and the size seems good. But, I've recently purchased two other tan bags, both with crossbody and short shoulder carry options. They are different styles and shades of tan/brown, but do I really need another in the Chloe Marcie? Then I thought maybe I get the Chloe Marcie in some sort of blue shade (I love blue bags), but I'm questioning if I really need the bag at all and if it really fulfills a a purpose or I'm just looking for an excuse to buy it.
Chloe Faye in Intense Violine - I love the color, and I love the look of the Faye. But, I was first drawn to the color because I stumbled upon it when trying to find a replacement for my perfect burgundy, and I just repurchased the bag that was my perfect burgundy. I still adore the Intense Violine for what it is - it's more purple toned than a true burgundy - but I'm not sure if it makes sense for me to purchase it anymore. It's also another one that would need to be purchased pre-loved and another one that I haven't seen pop up very often. And even though I love the look of the Faye, all those compartments make me question if I'd actually find it functional or not. I usually prefer one open compartment, though this bag wouldn't have the same aesthetic without the three sections. I don't know,
Several Massacessi bags (off the top of my head, the Calista, Zhoe, Miss M, and possibly Angel, Grande Aura and/or another Astra satchel) - I adore MM and the ability to customize a bag to my needs and aesthetic desires, and I love working with Marco. And I am always tempted when he has new leather offerings or promos. But I don't know if all those styles would work for me (I'm curious about them, and of course, they all have plenty of fans). I definitely don't need all of them (or, let's be honest, any of them! )
And, bags on my "should it go" list:

Coach Parker in black quilted with rivets - I love this bag. It's so pretty and so soft. But, I have two other black flap bags with skin straps - a black Chanel Jumbo single flap, 24K gold hardware and the YSL LouLou, medium, in black with black hardware. The Coach is a different look with the quilting and rivets, and it's a different size, but I'm not sure if I really need three black flap bags, especially when the hardware on the Coach is similar to the hardware on the YSL (dark gunmetal on the Coach, black on the YSL). Plus, technically, I got the Coach because I fell in love the the YSL LouLou in black on black but didn't think I'd ever actually purchase it (at the time, over $1000 was still kind of unimaginable for me), so I was looking for an alternate black leather bag with black or dark gunmetal hardware. Now I have the YSL so shouldn't I get rid of the Coach as it was a "substitute" for the YSL? But I also do like the Coach for what it is...I don't know. 
Coach Court bag in Navy - I'm just not sure how I feel about this bag. It's vintage Coach so the leather and quality is fabulous. But, I think this was another "should" bag for me. Some bloggers were raving about it which made me want it, and I liked how it was kind of an alternative to the LV Pochette Metis. Plus it was super affordable on the secondary market. But I'm not sure I would have necessarily wanted it if I just saw it on my own and not read a bunch of reviews from bloggers. It's a smaller size than I usually carry, and it's just not really a style I think I would normally go for. But I'm hesitating getting rid of it because the quality is wonderful and the all the rave reviews, both about vintage Coach leather and about the bag itself, are still stuck in my head. 
Notice how much longer my "thinking about" list is than my "should it go" list? This is why I have a problem! And, it seems, the "thinking about" list only grows while the "should it go" list doesn't. Truly, I don't know how I'm every going to downsize my collection like I hope to do with lists like this!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> Aaand, I’m jumping the gun as I know I’ll be super busy tomorrow. But here are…
> 
> *Sparkletastic’s Red Bags*
> (then and now)
> 
> _2016:_
> 
> Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
> Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
> GucciRed Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
> Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw
> 
> View attachment 5325537
> 
> None of the bags survived although I miss the Prada and the red on the Gucci was beautiful
> 
> _2022:_
> Less is more. __
> 
> Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw (SOOOOO glad I ditched the caviar for this luxe lambie!)
> Trussardi Red Mini Lovy (I adore the red hardware!) This is a big pic of a very small bag that somehow manages to be quite functional
> 
> View attachment 5325539
> View attachment 5325538
> 
> 
> I *love* red as a strong neutral so I could see adding one more to my collection. Except for some spring outfits, the color works well for my wardrobe.  I thought of red for the H clutch I’m considering but think a taupe may be best. We’ll see.


These are gorgeous reds!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> The Jige is beautiful. I would worry about capacity. It seems so flat that almost nothing would fit. The Fendi first looks like it would hold a lot.


Clutches being flat have always scared me away but the size of this one would let me carry my essentials. I’m pretty minimalist in what I need. 


Jereni said:


> Your Chanel boy is drop dead gorgeous but if it’s too boxy for you I can see why it’s on the list to go.
> 
> Bags that I’m thinking on but waiting on include the Saint Laurent red Sac du Jour:
> 
> View attachment 5325613
> 
> 
> 
> The Aspinal hat box bag:
> 
> View attachment 5325614
> 
> 
> Mulberry Lily:
> View attachment 5325616


All beautiful bags!  I’m recently enamored with round bags and would like to own one so I see the Aspinal’s appeal. And the Lily is a can’t go wrong classic. Perhaps consider what usage your current bags don’t cover and that will clarify what - if any - bag you need. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> On my "should it go" list is my Saint Laurent large College bag.  Still thinking about it.  I shared a picture on Page 103 of this thread -- not sure how to link it.


 What about it isn’t working for you? I’m sorry if I missed it. 


dramaprincess713 said:


> On my thinking but waiting list:
> 
> Von Holzhausen shopper in white and black - This color way is now discontinued so it would have to be a pre-loved purchase, and I haven't seen it pop up on the pre-loved market yet. It's probably a good thing because I need another bag like I need a hole in the head! I genuinely like the look of the bag, and it ticks all the boxes in terms of function for me. But, I also think a large part of why I want the bag is because it's not real leather - it's their "technik" leather, which intrigues me, but also makes me feel way safer with a white bag than I would with a real leather white bag...and, a part of me wonders if this is misguided and/or a silly reason to want this bag.
> Coach Cooper Shoulder Bag in Cadet -  Ugh, I had this bag, sold, it, and now want it back. It's the color. I think it's the perfect shade of purple-y navy blue. It's another one I would need to find on the pre-loved market as it also is no longer made, and it's another one that I don't see on there very often - or at least not at a price I'm willing to pay since I'm not willing to pay more than I originally purchased it for.
> Lady Dior - I've talked all about this one already!
> Louboutin Cabarock tote in Black mock croc - I love the black with red bottom and interior. I love the mock croc. I love the studs around the handle. And I love the "pinched" shape that makes it a bit different from a traditional tote. But, it is a tote at it's core, and I really really don't need another tote. I thought about getting the small size which might make it feel less like a tote to me, but the small size is still a tote - just a smaller tote - and I'm not sure if it would be too small for me.
> Urban Southern Carrolton Circle Tote in black - I love a good full-grain leather bag that has a bit more "ruggedness" to it, and I love how this bag has that but is also more refined than leather totes you see from companies in this category (ex: PLG, KMM, Go Forth Goods, etc.). And I love the uniqueness of a circle tote. A circle bag isn't particularly revolutionary, I know. There are lots of circle bags out there. But for whatever reason, this one has an atheistic appeal to me that others don't. But, it's hand-carry only which means it is not winning points in the practicality/functionality area for me.
> PLG Butterfly Bucket Bag - I like how it's a slightly different take on a bucket bag. But I question how much I'd actually use it.
> KMM Crossbody bag or Mini tote in Petrol Blue Bison - I love love love the color! And again, I love the more "rugged" characteristic of the bags. But, I'm not sure if the mini tote is really my style. I think I'm drawn to it because so many people rave about and seem to love mini totes from the KMM, PLG, etc. The crossbody is probably more my style, but I haven't really seen many reviews about it one way or the other, so I'm not sure.
> Chloe Marcie in tan - I like the Chloe Marcie look overall, and I had envisioned this as a kind of cool, stylish "mom" bag for when my daughter is older. I like that it has both crossbody and short shoulder carry options, and the size seems good. But, I've recently purchased two other tan bags, both with crossbody and short shoulder carry options. They are different styles and shades of tan/brown, but do I really need another in the Chloe Marcie? Then I thought maybe I get the Chloe Marcie in some sort of blue shade (I love blue bags), but I'm questioning if I really need the bag at all and if it really fulfills a a purpose or I'm just looking for an excuse to buy it.
> Chloe Faye in Intense Violine - I love the color, and I love the look of the Faye. But, I was first drawn to the color because I stumbled upon it when trying to find a replacement for my perfect burgundy, and I just repurchased the bag that was my perfect burgundy. I still adore the Intense Violine for what it is - it's more purple toned than a true burgundy - but I'm not sure if it makes sense for me to purchase it anymore. It's also another one that would need to be purchased pre-loved and another one that I haven't seen pop up very often. And even though I love the look of the Faye, all those compartments make me question if I'd actually find it functional or not. I usually prefer one open compartment, though this bag wouldn't have the same aesthetic without the three sections. I don't know,
> Several Massacessi bags (off the top of my head, the Calista, Zhoe, Miss M, and possibly Angel, Grande Aura and/or another Astra satchel) - I adore MM and the ability to customize a bag to my needs and aesthetic desires, and I love working with Marco. And I am always tempted when he has new leather offerings or promos. But I don't know if all those styles would work for me (I'm curious about them, and of course, they all have plenty of fans). I definitely don't need all of them (or, let's be honest, any of them! )
> And, bags on my "should it go" list:
> 
> Coach Parker in black quilted with rivets - I love this bag. It's so pretty and so soft. But, I have two other black flap bags with skin straps - a black Chanel Jumbo single flap, 24K gold hardware and the YSL LouLou, medium, in black with black hardware. The Coach is a different look with the quilting and rivets, and it's a different size, but I'm not sure if I really need three black flap bags, especially when the hardware on the Coach is similar to the hardware on the YSL (dark gunmetal on the Coach, black on the YSL). Plus, technically, I got the Coach because I fell in love the the YSL LouLou in black on black but didn't think I'd ever actually purchase it (at the time, over $1000 was still kind of unimaginable for me), so I was looking for an alternate black leather bag with black or dark gunmetal hardware. Now I have the YSL so shouldn't I get rid of the Coach as it was a "substitute" for the YSL? But I also do like the Coach for what it is...I don't know.
> Coach Court bag in Navy - I'm just not sure how I feel about this bag. It's vintage Coach so the leather and quality is fabulous. But, I think this was another "should" bag for me. Some bloggers were raving about it which made me want it, and I liked how it was kind of an alternative to the LV Pochette Metis. Plus it was super affordable on the secondary market. But I'm not sure I would have necessarily wanted it if I just saw it on my own and not read a bunch of reviews from bloggers. It's a smaller size than I usually carry, and it's just not really a style I think I would normally go for. But I'm hesitating getting rid of it because the quality is wonderful and the all the rave reviews, both about vintage Coach leather and about the bag itself, are still stuck in my head.
> Notice how much longer my "thinking about" list is than my "should it go" list? This is why I have a problem! And, it seems, the "thinking about" list only grows while the "should it go" list doesn't. Truly, I don't know how I'm every going to downsize my collection like I hope to do with lists like this!


I was unfamiliar with all these bags so I googled a few and they’re all very different. Do you have a particular goal for your collection or a certain style that works for you? W Personally, when I check in on those things, it usually helps me clarify.  

Specifically, I’d get rid of the Coach Parker because it doesn’t seem to serve a unique purpose or spark meaningful joy. I’d wear the Coach Court over the next few months. If it made me happy, I’d keep it. If not, bye bye!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you! I love it but it’s new medium and *so* boxy. I’m trying to wait out trends because big bags will inevitably come back but she doesn’t get use now.
> 
> Thanks for the complement on the sunnies! Sunglasses are another of my “addictions” as I have 31 pair from various premier designers.  These particular sunnies are Versace and 12ish years old. I have them in this brownish color and in black - both with ghw. I also had purple but sold them because I never should have bought them. I don’t like purple.
> 
> I just took a quick photo to show the side. This modified cat eye just “works” for my face shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Versace in measured doses which is why I’m excited about the resurgence in their bags . I almost bought a Versace exercise bra and leggings til I came to my senses.



Thank you for the information on the sunnies! These really are gorgeous and I likely would have never guessed Versace. My money was on Tom Ford since they remind me a little bit of a pair I bought last year, but more cat eye.

I was never big into Versace, although I did have a small hand carry bag in black my mom gave to me when she got tired of it. I ended up selling it because it was too small and not functional for me. I’ve generally found most of their items to be too over the top for me. However, I watched The Assassination of Gianni Versace earlier this year and now my interest is piqued!


----------



## afroken

My red bags! I never knew how much I liked red bags until I did a count for red week. Gimme dark red, bright red, any red  The only colour of bags that I have more than red is black, dark green, and purple.

Coach Beat in red sand



Coach crossbody (no name)



Proenza Schouler PS1 in burgundy



Coach Swagger 21 in oxblood (website photo)



Aspinal of London Mayfair in burgundy (website photo)


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I completely agree that I like it as a clutch only.
> What I hadn’t noticed was the strap placement. Thanks for pointing that out!!!  That’s a big issue for me. I have one bag that doesn’t lay as it should for optimal aesthetics and it drives me batty. This would have the same issue.
> I agree. Not having colored hardware is a boon to me as I’m one of the few who don’t like to mix hardware / jewelry metal colors.
> 
> Why is the Jige hard to come by? I presume that means I can’t go into my local Hermes and get one? Would it be different if I waited to buy in Paris?
> 
> Also, I’m likely going to ask a question that isn’t a simple one to answer but are there certain leathers I should avoid or seek for this bag if I have to buy it resale? I know nothing about H leather.
> 
> _(I’m really tired of / over resale. I really would like to buy new whenever possible. But, this is again why I don’t buy Hermes. I want to buy new but ALSO want shopping to be easy. Not a logistics / strategy / relationship building exercise.) _



It depends on so much, especially location, and I'm not the right person to ask either because I always get what I want. I would just ask what's available and start from there. They used to be available online too but resellers just buy a ton on line these days of many bags and charms so you'd have to stalk the site. 

I don't like Epsom (leather). I bought a Calvi Duo online once thinking it'd be OK coz it was just an SLG and I loved the colours - but no, I just couldn't.  it was like thin card and I literally hated it. But the H leathers are like colours, it's your preference, you don't have to avoid any leather for resale.


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> My red bags! I never knew how much I liked red bags until I did a count for red week. Gimme dark red, bright red, any red  The only colour of bags that I have more than red is black, dark green, and purple.
> 
> Coach Beat in red sand
> View attachment 5325691
> 
> 
> Coach crossbody (no name)
> View attachment 5325692
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 in burgundy
> View attachment 5325693
> 
> 
> Coach Swagger 21 in oxblood (website photo)
> View attachment 5325694
> 
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair in burgundy (website photo)
> View attachment 5325695



Really love the first Coach


----------



## Sparkletastic

dramaprincess713 said:


> I am right there with you! I like the Birkin to look at, but not being able to shoulder carry it means that I can't imagine using it all that much - and it is way too expensive for me to think about purchasing and not using! I also don't have it in me to spend years buying smaller items like that. Honestly, I think I have a touch of social anxiety so the idea of building a relationship with an SA sounds kind of daunting and anxiety-provoking to me. I just imagine that if it ever happened, I'd always feel like I needed to purchase for fear of hurting their feelings. I tend to prefer online shopping anyway, and I don't actually want/need/use those "smaller" items so it would be silly to purchase them just to hopefully be offered a Birkin someday. I do get the appeal. When I hear others talk about relationships they've built with SAs, I do think it sounds really nice, but I can't ever see myself really being that person myself.
> 
> 
> I will say the history of these bags does appeal to me! That, combined with their iconic "ultimate" status, really feeds into the "should" of it all for me. Plus, they are beautiful bags. But I know the functionality isn't there for me and thus, would likely be pretty poor choices for me. The Birkin isn't a shoulder carry bag, which is almost a deal-breaker for me (I've made exceptions, but for far less expensive bags). And I feel the same way you do about the Kelly (preferring open bags, rarely zipping closed, and not liking and open Kelly). So I also have to keep reminding myself of these things because it is really easy for me to fall into the rabbit hole of letting the "should" take over.
> 
> Of course, I think it's fabulous that the Birkin works for you and that you purchased one and are so happy with it! Hearing how happy you are with your Birkin actually has me thinking maybe I should reconsider.   Really though, that happiness is what it's really about. I hope you are, in fact, offered another Birkin!
> 
> 
> Amazing! Enjoy the well-deserved vacation!
> 
> Lol, I have a Monogram NF in the GM size and a DA MF in the MM size and adore them both. I admit, it does make me feel a bit "basic", but totes have been my favorite bag style for ages, and I've always been a "carry everything plus the kitchen sink" type of girl, so the Neverfulls are right up my alley. It's been interesting to see how WFH and life transitions in general have been impacting and changing my bag needs and preferences, but I feel like I'll always be a tote girl at heart, and I don't see my Neverfulls going anywhere.
> 
> PS - I'm not in anyway implying that you feel/said/implied that Neverfulls are "basic." That is just my own feeling about myself, admittedly a bit based off of all the options I know are out there, but certainly not from any impression I got from you!
> 
> 
> It's funny because the B and K are probably what most people automatically think of when they think of Hermes, but they do have so many other beautiful bags. B and K are big "should" bags for me, even though I know they are not practical for me, but there are other H bags that I think would be far more functional for me and are also just as gorgeous!
> 
> 
> My Polene Number Un was the bag I thought of for a bag with the straps attached to the bag. I actually don't find it bothersome, but I also don't really carry it crossbody. Instead, I double up the strap to carry it short shoulder, and I find it doesn't tip forward (or if it does, I don't notice it) - possibly because it's being carried so close to my body? I do imagine that something like a camera bag shape would likely tip forward and get annoying with straps attached to the back.
> 
> 
> I love the Nina bag! You have me Googling it now!


There is a dupe Nina out there that’s quite good and the real Nina’s are hard to find so be careful if you buy resale. 


DME said:


> Thank you for the information on the sunnies! These really are gorgeous and I likely would have never guessed Versace. My money was on Tom Ford since they remind me a little bit of a pair I bought last year, but more cat eye.
> 
> I was never big into Versace, although I did have a small hand carry bag in black my mom gave to me when she got tired of it. I ended up selling it because it was too small and not functional for me. I’ve generally found most of their items to be too over the top for me. However, I watched The Assassination of Gianni Versace earlier this year and now my interest is piqued!


Do you have the Tom Ford Mirandas? I have those as well (yes, I am a sunnies addict) and love them! _Pic here from Google_


And, yes, Versace can go way over the top but when they do a good job, it’s stellar. Most of the time, I like their items when it doesn’t include the baroque (?) gold / black pattern. And, I’m enjoying their tone on tone hardware on their bags hoping it will lead to a bag I want to purchase.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I shared bags on my “thinking but waiting list”. What’s on yours?
> 
> Alternatively, what’s on your “should it go list”?  As I mentioned, my only bag on the bubble is my Chanel gold perforated lamb boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325535



Oh no, I love this bag!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> It depends on so much, especially location, and I'm not the right person to ask either because I always get what I want. I would just ask what's available and start from there. They used to be available online too but resellers just buy a ton on line these days of many bags and charms so you'd have to stalk the site.
> 
> I don't like Epsom (leather). I bought a Calvi Duo online once thinking it'd be OK coz it was just an SLG and I loved the colours - but no, I just couldn't.  it was like thin card and I literally hated it. But the H leathers are like colours, it's your preference, you don't have to avoid any leather for resale.


Well maybe this is the death knell for me and H. I’m never going to be in any position where I can just get what I want from that brand.  And, I don’t want to deal with any SA craziness. So, I’ll admire the clutch from afar and look at items that can be readily purchased. 


papertiger said:


> Oh no, I love this bag!


 I do too! My “eye” just sees it as large on me now. Maybe I just need to wear it a bit.  Perhaps, due to Covid, as my grandmom would say about some people, “all my taste is in my mouth”. LOL!!


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> There is a dupe Nina out there that’s quite good and the real Nina’s are hard to find so be careful if you buy resale.
> Do you have the Tom Ford Mirandas? I have those as well (yes, I am a sunnies addict) and love them! _Pic here from Google_
> View attachment 5325699
> 
> And, yes, Versace can go way over the top but when they do a good job, it’s stellar. Most of the time, I like their items when it doesn’t include the baroque (?) gold / black pattern. And, I’m enjoying their tone on tone hardware on their bags hoping it will lead to a bag I want to purchase.



I’ve not tried the Miranda, but I have the Penelope (the ones I bought last year) and the Jennifer (from maybe 2013 or 2014?), both in the brown color way. The Miranda reminds me a bit of an elevated Jennifer, so I may have to check those out! I have a small, narrow head which makes sunnies hard to buy and TF usually works well for me. I also like Persol and Burberry, but TF is my favorite.


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> Well maybe this is the death knell for me and H. I’m never going to be in any position where I can just get what I want from that brand.  And, I don’t want to deal with any SA craziness. So, I’ll admire the clutch from afar and look at items that can be readily purchased.
> I do too! My “eye” just sees it as large on me now. Maybe I just need to wear it a bit.  Perhaps, due to Covid, as my grandmom would say about some people, “all my taste is in my mouth”. LOL!!



I can’t recall where you’re located, but the Jige used to be easy to find in U.S. stores up until the pandemic hit. But @papertiger is right that the resellers snap up everything from the website now within seconds; you would have to visit a store. I don’t know what store stock is like now that it’s a new year, but the Jige isn’t usually one of those bags you need a prespend for. In normal times, you would be able to just walk in and purchase. But all bets are currently off because stupid pandemic.


----------



## DME

@dramaprincess713, I can’t remember if I even carried a bag when DD was little, outside of a diaper bag and a tote for work. Hand carry was hard with the stroller, so any bag would have been shoulder carry, but I think I just dumped my stuff in the diaper bag and called it a day. There is exactly one bag I remember carrying for the five years we used the stroller and that’s my LV Mini Denim Pleaty. It’s a small shoulder bag and I remember taking it to the mall on two occasions. Even had it been within reach for me back then, there’s no way a Birkin would have been practical!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Your Chanel boy is drop dead gorgeous but if it’s too boxy for you I can see why it’s on the list to go.
> 
> Bags that I’m thinking on but waiting on include the Saint Laurent red Sac du Jour:
> 
> View attachment 5325613
> 
> 
> 
> The Aspinal hat box bag:
> 
> View attachment 5325614
> 
> 
> Mulberry Lily:
> View attachment 5325616


I love that hat box bag! I was blissfully ignorant of it until you showed this lovely picture. It is something I'd love to have in my collection.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> On my thinking but waiting list:
> 
> Von Holzhausen shopper in white and black - This color way is now discontinued so it would have to be a pre-loved purchase, and I haven't seen it pop up on the pre-loved market yet. It's probably a good thing because I need another bag like I need a hole in the head! I genuinely like the look of the bag, and it ticks all the boxes in terms of function for me. But, I also think a large part of why I want the bag is because it's not real leather - it's their "technik" leather, which intrigues me, but also makes me feel way safer with a white bag than I would with a real leather white bag...and, a part of me wonders if this is misguided and/or a silly reason to want this bag.
> Coach Cooper Shoulder Bag in Cadet -  Ugh, I had this bag, sold, it, and now want it back. It's the color. I think it's the perfect shade of purple-y navy blue. It's another one I would need to find on the pre-loved market as it also is no longer made, and it's another one that I don't see on there very often - or at least not at a price I'm willing to pay since I'm not willing to pay more than I originally purchased it for.
> Lady Dior - I've talked all about this one already!
> Louboutin Cabarock tote in Black mock croc - I love the black with red bottom and interior. I love the mock croc. I love the studs around the handle. And I love the "pinched" shape that makes it a bit different from a traditional tote. But, it is a tote at it's core, and I really really don't need another tote. I thought about getting the small size which might make it feel less like a tote to me, but the small size is still a tote - just a smaller tote - and I'm not sure if it would be too small for me.
> Urban Southern Carrolton Circle Tote in black - I love a good full-grain leather bag that has a bit more "ruggedness" to it, and I love how this bag has that but is also more refined than leather totes you see from companies in this category (ex: PLG, KMM, Go Forth Goods, etc.). And I love the uniqueness of a circle tote. A circle bag isn't particularly revolutionary, I know. There are lots of circle bags out there. But for whatever reason, this one has an atheistic appeal to me that others don't. But, it's hand-carry only which means it is not winning points in the practicality/functionality area for me.
> PLG Butterfly Bucket Bag - I like how it's a slightly different take on a bucket bag. But I question how much I'd actually use it.
> KMM Crossbody bag or Mini tote in Petrol Blue Bison - I love love love the color! And again, I love the more "rugged" characteristic of the bags. But, I'm not sure if the mini tote is really my style. I think I'm drawn to it because so many people rave about and seem to love mini totes from the KMM, PLG, etc. The crossbody is probably more my style, but I haven't really seen many reviews about it one way or the other, so I'm not sure.
> Chloe Marcie in tan - I like the Chloe Marcie look overall, and I had envisioned this as a kind of cool, stylish "mom" bag for when my daughter is older. I like that it has both crossbody and short shoulder carry options, and the size seems good. But, I've recently purchased two other tan bags, both with crossbody and short shoulder carry options. They are different styles and shades of tan/brown, but do I really need another in the Chloe Marcie? Then I thought maybe I get the Chloe Marcie in some sort of blue shade (I love blue bags), but I'm questioning if I really need the bag at all and if it really fulfills a a purpose or I'm just looking for an excuse to buy it.
> Chloe Faye in Intense Violine - I love the color, and I love the look of the Faye. But, I was first drawn to the color because I stumbled upon it when trying to find a replacement for my perfect burgundy, and I just repurchased the bag that was my perfect burgundy. I still adore the Intense Violine for what it is - it's more purple toned than a true burgundy - but I'm not sure if it makes sense for me to purchase it anymore. It's also another one that would need to be purchased pre-loved and another one that I haven't seen pop up very often. And even though I love the look of the Faye, all those compartments make me question if I'd actually find it functional or not. I usually prefer one open compartment, though this bag wouldn't have the same aesthetic without the three sections. I don't know,
> Several Massacessi bags (off the top of my head, the Calista, Zhoe, Miss M, and possibly Angel, Grande Aura and/or another Astra satchel) - I adore MM and the ability to customize a bag to my needs and aesthetic desires, and I love working with Marco. And I am always tempted when he has new leather offerings or promos. But I don't know if all those styles would work for me (I'm curious about them, and of course, they all have plenty of fans). I definitely don't need all of them (or, let's be honest, any of them! )
> And, bags on my "should it go" list:
> 
> Coach Parker in black quilted with rivets - I love this bag. It's so pretty and so soft. But, I have two other black flap bags with skin straps - a black Chanel Jumbo single flap, 24K gold hardware and the YSL LouLou, medium, in black with black hardware. The Coach is a different look with the quilting and rivets, and it's a different size, but I'm not sure if I really need three black flap bags, especially when the hardware on the Coach is similar to the hardware on the YSL (dark gunmetal on the Coach, black on the YSL). Plus, technically, I got the Coach because I fell in love the the YSL LouLou in black on black but didn't think I'd ever actually purchase it (at the time, over $1000 was still kind of unimaginable for me), so I was looking for an alternate black leather bag with black or dark gunmetal hardware. Now I have the YSL so shouldn't I get rid of the Coach as it was a "substitute" for the YSL? But I also do like the Coach for what it is...I don't know.
> Coach Court bag in Navy - I'm just not sure how I feel about this bag. It's vintage Coach so the leather and quality is fabulous. But, I think this was another "should" bag for me. Some bloggers were raving about it which made me want it, and I liked how it was kind of an alternative to the LV Pochette Metis. Plus it was super affordable on the secondary market. But I'm not sure I would have necessarily wanted it if I just saw it on my own and not read a bunch of reviews from bloggers. It's a smaller size than I usually carry, and it's just not really a style I think I would normally go for. But I'm hesitating getting rid of it because the quality is wonderful and the all the rave reviews, both about vintage Coach leather and about the bag itself, are still stuck in my head.
> Notice how much longer my "thinking about" list is than my "should it go" list? This is why I have a problem! And, it seems, the "thinking about" list only grows while the "should it go" list doesn't. Truly, I don't know how I'm every going to downsize my collection like I hope to do with lists like this!


I feel the same way about my navy court bag, but when I pull it out, I love the leather. Mine is in nearly new condition so it feels really special to me. I've never been that excited about the style and the navy doesn't do much for me. I have another vintage Coach that is a little bigger and is a lighter shade of navy I prefer. But that one isn't an iconic Coach style.

Today I carried a bag that was on my "should it go" list. When I get compliments, it makes me think I need to think about it some more. It is so much easier to get rid of bag if I genuinely hate it. Most of the bags I'm considering getting rid of now are bags I like but there are one or two elements that aren't quite right.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> @dramaprincess713, I can’t remember if I even carried a bag when DD was little, outside of a diaper bag and a tote for work. Hand carry was hard with the stroller, so any bag would have been shoulder carry, but I think I just dumped my stuff in the diaper bag and called it a day. There is exactly one bag I remember carrying for the five years we used the stroller and that’s my LV Mini Denim Pleaty. It’s a small shoulder bag and I remember taking it to the mall on two occasions. Even had it been within reach for me back then, there’s no way a Birkin would have been practical!


I almost always used a double stroller. The extra seat was so handy when shopping for packages and my purse if I wanted.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I love that hat box bag! I was blissfully ignorant of it until you showed this lovely picture. It is something I'd love to have in my collection.


Aspinals do some really interesting shapes in their boxed bags and in a variety of colours. I wish there was still a store near me as I loved to look at them but it was a pandemic casualty and they closed most of their stores. Online only now. I’m not sure the shapes would actually work for me, too lady like in some ways, but I love to look.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Perhaps sell them in a lot to make it easier without all the individual transactions?
> 
> I agree with @dcooney4, it’s worth it to me to be done with the psychic costs of bags I don’t want.
> You expressed exactly how I feel about the buying process. It doesn’t appeal to my psyche. And, I also felt I “needed” to buy a B or K because they’re the ultimate but I got really honest with myself and admitted, I don’t care for them for me. The only H bag I have interest in is below.
> Yes. I always post two photos. One of when we started in 2016 and current. It’s fun for me to see how my collection has evolved.
> 
> +++++++
> 
> I think I’ll just make one bag purchase this year and I want it to be something that upgrades my collection in that it adds something unique.
> 
> These are the three bags I’m considering now. They are noooothing like what I own but all are adorable to me. Note: these are not necessarily the colors I want. I was iust lazy and picked pics off google.
> 
> *GH Nina Bag*
> This was an “it” bag of sorts a few years ago but I still like it. I just don’t know I’d be able to get my hands on one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325301
> 
> *Fendi First*
> I have no idea why I love this bag but I do. I just worry about trendiness and it looking dated in 5 years. Am I crazy for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325312
> View attachment 5325302
> 
> *Hermes clutch*
> I’m not a clutch girl and I don’t typically like an obvious logo but like with the Fendi’s “F” above the “H” here seems to be intrinsic to the design. Love all the colors it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325303
> 
> I’d love to get any and all opinions, thoughts, watch outs from the group.
> 
> I’m leaning towards the H clutch but…


I think of these I agree with others for the H clutch. I like the other bags but wonder if the quirky shapes might not last. Nevertheless, they are all beautiful and very different so really it comes down to your taste. Probably I’d like a chain on any clutch.


Katinahat said:


> Yes, I have quite a lot of crossbody bags and think that attached at the sides or either side of the top work best as that is symmetrical and keeps balance. Attached at the back often tips forward. Attached at the top handles front right band back left (or vice versa) can also tip it quite awkwardly. My Lily’s carry by chain from the top and Alexa’s from the side. The Seaton carries from the back. I think it’s to keep the lines clean.
> 
> Thanks to @papertiger and ohjers got app the Hermes pointers. I might have to do some research





880 said:


> @Katinahat, your bags are perfect for lounging by the pool! Happy vacation!
> 
> 
> @Jereni and @Katinahat, some of my favorite H bags are 35 Trim IIs for about 800 USD during Covid and a silver chevre clutch (about the same). There are relative deals. @papertiger, I love the 1923; does they travel one have the exterior side pocket?





papertiger said:


> It's the Web 1923 that has a side pocket (normally the 1923 doesn't have a side pocket).
> 
> View attachment 5325437


Thanks to you both for more info about Hermes and this pic. Clearly I need to find out more!


Sparkletastic said:


> I shared bags on my “thinking but waiting list”. What’s on yours?
> 
> Alternatively, what’s on your “should it go list”?  As I mentioned, my only bag on the bubble is my Chanel gold perforated lamb boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325535


I think this is beautiful!


Sparkletastic said:


> Aaand, I’m jumping the gun as I know I’ll be super busy tomorrow. But here are…
> 
> *Sparkletastic’s Red Bags*
> (then and now)
> 
> _2016:_
> 
> Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
> Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
> GucciRed Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
> Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw
> 
> View attachment 5325537
> 
> None of the bags survived although I miss the Prada and the red on the Gucci was beautiful
> 
> _2022:_
> Less is more. __
> 
> Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw (SOOOOO glad I ditched the caviar for this luxe lambie!)
> Trussardi Red Mini Lovy (I adore the red hardware!) This is a big pic of a very small bag that somehow manages to be quite functional
> 
> View attachment 5325539
> View attachment 5325538
> 
> 
> I *love* red as a strong neutral so I could see adding one more to my collection. Except for some spring outfits, the color works well for my wardrobe.  I thought of red for the H clutch I’m considering but think a taupe may be best. We’ll see.


Gorgeous red bags!


Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you! I love it but it’s new medium and *so* boxy. I’m trying to wait out trends because big bags will inevitably come back but she doesn’t get use now.
> 
> Thanks for the complement on the sunnies! Sunglasses are another of my “addictions” as I have 31 pair from various premier designers.  These particular sunnies are Versace and 12ish years old. I have them in this brownish color and in black - both with ghw. I also had purple but sold them because I never should have bought them. I don’t like purple.
> 
> I just took a quick photo to show the side. This modified cat eye just “works” for my face shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Versace in measured doses which is why I’m excited about the resurgence in their bags . I almost bought a Versace exercise bra and leggings til I came to my senses.


Yay for all those sunnies! I have only 5 designer pairs and thought that was quite a lot but am always browsing more. I have a narrow face which means most are simply too big and slip off or I’d probably order more online when I see a bargain! I really need to try on. I have 3 pairs with me here!





Jereni said:


> Your Chanel boy is drop dead gorgeous but if it’s too boxy for you I can see why it’s on the list to go.
> 
> Bags that I’m thinking on but waiting on include the Saint Laurent red Sac du Jour:
> 
> View attachment 5325613
> 
> 
> 
> The Aspinal hat box bag:
> 
> View attachment 5325614
> 
> 
> Mulberry Lily:
> View attachment 5325616


Well, I love the Lily so much I have two. Will post more later after using my oak Lily today. But Aspinals are a very underrated brand in my opinion so  reasonable cost wise.


dramaprincess713 said:


> I am right there with you! I like the Birkin to look at, but not being able to shoulder carry it means that I can't imagine using it all that much - and it is way too expensive for me to think about purchasing and not using! I also don't have it in me to spend years buying smaller items like that. Honestly, I think I have a touch of social anxiety so the idea of building a relationship with an SA sounds kind of daunting and anxiety-provoking to me. I just imagine that if it ever happened, I'd always feel like I needed to purchase for fear of hurting their feelings. I tend to prefer online shopping anyway, and I don't actually want/need/use those "smaller" items so it would be silly to purchase them just to hopefully be offered a Birkin someday. I do get the appeal. When I hear others talk about relationships they've built with SAs, I do think it sounds really nice, but I can't ever see myself really being that person myself.
> 
> 
> I will say the history of these bags does appeal to me! That, combined with their iconic "ultimate" status, really feeds into the "should" of it all for me. Plus, they are beautiful bags. But I know the functionality isn't there for me and thus, would likely be pretty poor choices for me. The Birkin isn't a shoulder carry bag, which is almost a deal-breaker for me (I've made exceptions, but for far less expensive bags). And I feel the same way you do about the Kelly (preferring open bags, rarely zipping closed, and not liking and open Kelly). So I also have to keep reminding myself of these things because it is really easy for me to fall into the rabbit hole of letting the "should" take over.
> 
> Of course, I think it's fabulous that the Birkin works for you and that you purchased one and are so happy with it! Hearing how happy you are with your Birkin actually has me thinking maybe I should reconsider.   Really though, that happiness is what it's really about. I hope you are, in fact, offered another Birkin!
> 
> 
> Amazing! Enjoy the well-deserved vacation!
> 
> Lol, I have a Monogram NF in the GM size and a DA MF in the MM size and adore them both. I admit, it does make me feel a bit "basic", but totes have been my favorite bag style for ages, and I've always been a "carry everything plus the kitchen sink" type of girl, so the Neverfulls are right up my alley. It's been interesting to see how WFH and life transitions in general have been impacting and changing my bag needs and preferences, but I feel like I'll always be a tote girl at heart, and I don't see my Neverfulls going anywhere.
> 
> PS - I'm not in anyway implying that you feel/said/implied that Neverfulls are "basic." That is just my own feeling about myself, admittedly a bit based off of all the options I know are out there, but certainly not from any impression I got from you!
> 
> 
> It's funny because the B and K are probably what most people automatically think of when they think of Hermes, but they do have so many other beautiful bags. B and K are big "should" bags for me, even though I know they are not practical for me, but there are other H bags that I think would be far more functional for me and are also just as gorgeous!
> 
> 
> My Polene Number Un was the bag I thought of for a bag with the straps attached to the bag. I actually don't find it bothersome, but I also don't really carry it crossbody. Instead, I double up the strap to carry it short shoulder, and I find it doesn't tip forward (or if it does, I don't notice it) - possibly because it's being carried so close to my body? I do imagine that something like a camera bag shape would likely tip forward and get annoying with straps attached to the back.
> 
> 
> I love the Nina bag! You have me Googling it now!


Thank you, yes I didn’t mean to imply anything is wrong with the Neverfull. It’s not I don’t want one really. Monogram with the deeper pink interior and in MM would be my choice and I’ve looked at it in the shop. I was so nearly tempted but I just really like leather so came away. Now I have my Coach Signature Tote it fills that canvas desire at a fraction of the cost and probably has a very similar usage for me so makes it harder to justify. You and @DME made a very good case for the Neverfull and if money were no object I’d swap the Coach signature for one. Great game spotting NF at the airport @DME! I wouldn’t bring something different on holiday ATM because of the Loewe basket which I enjoy. My family think I’m mad for buying a straw basket at that price but I think it’s got beautiful touches that still hint at its luxury.


dramaprincess713 said:


> On my thinking but waiting list:
> 
> Von Holzhausen shopper in white and black - This color way is now discontinued so it would have to be a pre-loved purchase, and I haven't seen it pop up on the pre-loved market yet. It's probably a good thing because I need another bag like I need a hole in the head! I genuinely like the look of the bag, and it ticks all the boxes in terms of function for me. But, I also think a large part of why I want the bag is because it's not real leather - it's their "technik" leather, which intrigues me, but also makes me feel way safer with a white bag than I would with a real leather white bag...and, a part of me wonders if this is misguided and/or a silly reason to want this bag.
> Coach Cooper Shoulder Bag in Cadet -  Ugh, I had this bag, sold, it, and now want it back. It's the color. I think it's the perfect shade of purple-y navy blue. It's another one I would need to find on the pre-loved market as it also is no longer made, and it's another one that I don't see on there very often - or at least not at a price I'm willing to pay since I'm not willing to pay more than I originally purchased it for.
> Lady Dior - I've talked all about this one already!
> Louboutin Cabarock tote in Black mock croc - I love the black with red bottom and interior. I love the mock croc. I love the studs around the handle. And I love the "pinched" shape that makes it a bit different from a traditional tote. But, it is a tote at it's core, and I really really don't need another tote. I thought about getting the small size which might make it feel less like a tote to me, but the small size is still a tote - just a smaller tote - and I'm not sure if it would be too small for me.
> Urban Southern Carrolton Circle Tote in black - I love a good full-grain leather bag that has a bit more "ruggedness" to it, and I love how this bag has that but is also more refined than leather totes you see from companies in this category (ex: PLG, KMM, Go Forth Goods, etc.). And I love the uniqueness of a circle tote. A circle bag isn't particularly revolutionary, I know. There are lots of circle bags out there. But for whatever reason, this one has an atheistic appeal to me that others don't. But, it's hand-carry only which means it is not winning points in the practicality/functionality area for me.
> PLG Butterfly Bucket Bag - I like how it's a slightly different take on a bucket bag. But I question how much I'd actually use it.
> KMM Crossbody bag or Mini tote in Petrol Blue Bison - I love love love the color! And again, I love the more "rugged" characteristic of the bags. But, I'm not sure if the mini tote is really my style. I think I'm drawn to it because so many people rave about and seem to love mini totes from the KMM, PLG, etc. The crossbody is probably more my style, but I haven't really seen many reviews about it one way or the other, so I'm not sure.
> Chloe Marcie in tan - I like the Chloe Marcie look overall, and I had envisioned this as a kind of cool, stylish "mom" bag for when my daughter is older. I like that it has both crossbody and short shoulder carry options, and the size seems good. But, I've recently purchased two other tan bags, both with crossbody and short shoulder carry options. They are different styles and shades of tan/brown, but do I really need another in the Chloe Marcie? Then I thought maybe I get the Chloe Marcie in some sort of blue shade (I love blue bags), but I'm questioning if I really need the bag at all and if it really fulfills a a purpose or I'm just looking for an excuse to buy it.
> Chloe Faye in Intense Violine - I love the color, and I love the look of the Faye. But, I was first drawn to the color because I stumbled upon it when trying to find a replacement for my perfect burgundy, and I just repurchased the bag that was my perfect burgundy. I still adore the Intense Violine for what it is - it's more purple toned than a true burgundy - but I'm not sure if it makes sense for me to purchase it anymore. It's also another one that would need to be purchased pre-loved and another one that I haven't seen pop up very often. And even though I love the look of the Faye, all those compartments make me question if I'd actually find it functional or not. I usually prefer one open compartment, though this bag wouldn't have the same aesthetic without the three sections. I don't know,
> Several Massacessi bags (off the top of my head, the Calista, Zhoe, Miss M, and possibly Angel, Grande Aura and/or another Astra satchel) - I adore MM and the ability to customize a bag to my needs and aesthetic desires, and I love working with Marco. And I am always tempted when he has new leather offerings or promos. But I don't know if all those styles would work for me (I'm curious about them, and of course, they all have plenty of fans). I definitely don't need all of them (or, let's be honest, any of them! )
> And, bags on my "should it go" list:
> 
> Coach Parker in black quilted with rivets - I love this bag. It's so pretty and so soft. But, I have two other black flap bags with skin straps - a black Chanel Jumbo single flap, 24K gold hardware and the YSL LouLou, medium, in black with black hardware. The Coach is a different look with the quilting and rivets, and it's a different size, but I'm not sure if I really need three black flap bags, especially when the hardware on the Coach is similar to the hardware on the YSL (dark gunmetal on the Coach, black on the YSL). Plus, technically, I got the Coach because I fell in love the the YSL LouLou in black on black but didn't think I'd ever actually purchase it (at the time, over $1000 was still kind of unimaginable for me), so I was looking for an alternate black leather bag with black or dark gunmetal hardware. Now I have the YSL so shouldn't I get rid of the Coach as it was a "substitute" for the YSL? But I also do like the Coach for what it is...I don't know.
> Coach Court bag in Navy - I'm just not sure how I feel about this bag. It's vintage Coach so the leather and quality is fabulous. But, I think this was another "should" bag for me. Some bloggers were raving about it which made me want it, and I liked how it was kind of an alternative to the LV Pochette Metis. Plus it was super affordable on the secondary market. But I'm not sure I would have necessarily wanted it if I just saw it on my own and not read a bunch of reviews from bloggers. It's a smaller size than I usually carry, and it's just not really a style I think I would normally go for. But I'm hesitating getting rid of it because the quality is wonderful and the all the rave reviews, both about vintage Coach leather and about the bag itself, are still stuck in my head.
> Notice how much longer my "thinking about" list is than my "should it go" list? This is why I have a problem! And, it seems, the "thinking about" list only grows while the "should it go" list doesn't. Truly, I don't know how I'm every going to downsize my collection like I hope to do with lists like this!


Wow, amazing and well thought out list!


afroken said:


> My red bags! I never knew how much I liked red bags until I did a count for red week. Gimme dark red, bright red, any red  The only colour of bags that I have more than red is black, dark green, and purple.
> 
> Coach Beat in red sand
> View attachment 5325691
> 
> 
> Coach crossbody (no name)
> View attachment 5325692
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 in burgundy
> View attachment 5325693
> 
> 
> Coach Swagger 21 in oxblood (website photo)
> View attachment 5325694
> 
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair in burgundy (website photo)
> View attachment 5325695


I love these! The PS is a brand/bag I’d love to look at close up. I think I’d have purchased from them if I had done so.

The Duchess of Cambridge carries a Mayfair quite often and it looks beautiful. I’ve been looking at in it my hunt for pale colour with SHW. Crossbody strap makes it for me too.

Appologies for the errors in my posts ATM BTW. Wi-Fi a bit flaky here.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## coffee2go

Red is my favorite color when it comes to bags, especially more muted, dark reds 

My current red bags:
- Celine Belt bag in Ruby
- Chloe C mini in croco-embossed red leather
- Weekend Maxmara bucket bag
- Valextra Iside in burgundy (forgot to add it in a group shot, as the color has a bit more violet in it, then my other more reddish bags)





Now to the memories… In my university years I used to have this DKNY croco-embossed red bag, which was my favorite bag as it was functional, easy to use, you could carry it crossbody, or on a shoulder and the strap was comfortable as it had two leather pieces for shoulders… Looking back, I wonder whether my current Chloe C mini bag has a bit similar vibes being croco-embossed vibrant red bag too


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Well maybe this is the death knell for me and H. I’m never going to be in any position where I can just get what I want from that brand.  And, I don’t want to deal with any SA craziness. So, I’ll admire the clutch from afar and look at items that can be readily purchased.
> I do too! My “eye” just sees it as large on me now. Maybe I just need to wear it a bit.  Perhaps, due to Covid, as my grandmom would say about some people, “all my taste is in my mouth”. LOL!!



I should have clarified. What I want is usually not want other people (all ) want, plus they know I'm serious. I couldn't stand to go into a store and want a blue 25cm certain bag and come out with say - gardening equipment.


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Red is my favorite color when it comes to bags, especially more muted, dark reds
> 
> My current red bags:
> - Celine Belt bag in Ruby
> - Chloe C mini in croco-embossed red leather
> - Weekend Maxmara bucket bag
> - Valextra Iside in burgundy (forgot to add it in a group shot, as the color has a bit more violet in it, then my other more reddish bags)
> 
> View attachment 5325743
> 
> View attachment 5325744
> 
> Now to the memories… In my university years I used to have this DKNY croco-embossed red bag, which was my favorite bag as it was functional, easy to use, you could carry it crossbody, or on a shoulder and the strap was comfortable as it had two leather pieces for shoulders… Looking back, I wonder whether my current Chloe C mini bag has a bit similar vibes being croco-embossed vibrant red bag too
> View attachment 5325745



The Iside is truly a minimalist work of art


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> Red is my favorite color when it comes to bags, especially more muted, dark reds
> 
> My current red bags:
> - Celine Belt bag in Ruby
> - Chloe C mini in croco-embossed red leather
> - Weekend Maxmara bucket bag
> - Valextra Iside in burgundy (forgot to add it in a group shot, as the color has a bit more violet in it, then my other more reddish bags)
> 
> View attachment 5325743
> 
> View attachment 5325744
> 
> Now to the memories… In my university years I used to have this DKNY croco-embossed red bag, which was my favorite bag as it was functional, easy to use, you could carry it crossbody, or on a shoulder and the strap was comfortable as it had two leather pieces for shoulders… Looking back, I wonder whether my current Chloe C mini bag has a bit similar vibes being croco-embossed vibrant red bag too
> View attachment 5325745



Also currently my Chloe C mini is on “*should it go list*”… I got it sometime in November 2020, when it wasn’t already a trendy bag, but with lockdown and the current situation, I used it a few times to go out for a drink or a dinner, but aside that it’s not a bag I’ll be getting a lot of use from, it’s such a statement piece… however, I do truly like that it’s the only bright red colour bag I have… with gold hardware and croco, it’s a very accent bag, other bags I have a much less “in your face”. I usually style this bag with a black blazer and jeans, or smth not overdone, as I feel like the bag brings too much attention by itself. So I just wonder should I leave it in my collection as one fun bag, or should I part ways with it eventually? Bear in mind I have also Chloe C small bag in black, that has a different vibe, more like a day bag… but do I really need two Chloe bags with C hardware detail?


----------



## coffee2go

papertiger said:


> The Iside is truly a minimalist work of art



Isn’t it truly gorgeous? I love how despite being a small-sized bag it actually fits a lot, including this umbrella you can see in the picture  it’s such an underrated bag


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Also currently my Chloe C mini is on “*should it go list*”… I got it sometime in November 2020, when it wasn’t already a trendy bag, but with lockdown and the current situation, I used it a few times to go out for a drink or a dinner, but aside that it’s not a bag I’ll be getting a lot of use from, it’s such a statement piece… however, I do truly like that it’s the only bright red colour bag I have… with gold hardware and croco, it’s a very accent bag, other bags I have a much less “in your face”. I usually style this bag with a black blazer and jeans, or smth not overdone, as I feel like the bag brings too much attention by itself. So I just wonder should I leave it in my collection as one fun bag, or should I part ways with it eventually? Bear in mind I have also Chloe C small bag in black, that has a different vibe, more like a day bag… but do I really need two Chloe bags with C hardware detail?



It's an interesting question.

I would keep it because I see it as the equivalent of my bright-pink Small Gucci Interlocking.

I love the colour and hardware on mine too, but like you say, it's more an occasion bag because of its size. However, I also think of mine as a good alternative to an evening clutch. During Covid (ongoing in my country) there are not so many 'occasions' to wear it - but I really like having an evening bag that has a lot of 'zaz'  and a chain (in your case strap).

That shade of red is stunning too.


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> My red bags! I never knew how much I liked red bags until I did a count for red week. Gimme dark red, bright red, any red  The only colour of bags that I have more than red is black, dark green, and purple.
> 
> Coach Beat in red sand
> View attachment 5325691
> 
> 
> Coach crossbody (no name)
> View attachment 5325692
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 in burgundy
> View attachment 5325693
> 
> 
> Coach Swagger 21 in oxblood (website photo)
> View attachment 5325694
> 
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair in burgundy (website photo)
> View attachment 5325695


Beautiful selection!


----------



## coffee2go

papertiger said:


> It's an interesting question.
> 
> I would keep it because I see it as the equivalent of my bright-pink Small Gucci Interlocking.
> 
> I love the colour and hardware on mine too, but like you say, it's more an occasion bag because of its size. However, I also think of mine as a good alternative to an evening clutch. During Covid (ongoing in my country) there are not so many 'occasions' to wear it - but I really like having an evening bag that has a lot of 'zaz'  and a chain (in your case strap).
> 
> That shade of red is stunning too.



Yeah, you’re right, once (hopefully) the pandemic will be taken out of the question, should a right occasion arise, this is a right bag to spice a bit even a simple outfit for a night out. Just searched for a Gucci bag you mentioned, it’s a really pretty bag! Lately, I came to conclusion I’d rather part ways with some uncomfortable shoes, like heels, which I no longer wear that often, but rather keep my bags… should one day my shoe or body size change, the bag is the only thing that will be fine and no sizing issue no matter what


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Aaand, I’m jumping the gun as I know I’ll be super busy tomorrow. But here are…
> 
> *Sparkletastic’s Red Bags*
> (then and now)
> 
> _2016:_
> 
> Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
> Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
> GucciRed Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
> Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw
> 
> View attachment 5325537
> 
> None of the bags survived although I miss the Prada and the red on the Gucci was beautiful
> 
> _2022:_
> Less is more. __
> 
> Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw (SOOOOO glad I ditched the caviar for this luxe lambie!)
> Trussardi Red Mini Lovy (I adore the red hardware!) This is a big pic of a very small bag that somehow manages to be quite functional
> 
> View attachment 5325539
> View attachment 5325538
> 
> 
> I *love* red as a strong neutral so I could see adding one more to my collection. Except for some spring outfits, the color works well for my wardrobe.  I thought of red for the H clutch I’m considering but think a taupe may be best. We’ll see.



Your Chanel jumbo is TO DIE FOR!!! What a stunning juicy color in that heavenly lambskin. 



Sparkletastic said:


> All beautiful bags!  I’m recently enamored with round bags and would like to own one so I see the Aspinal’s appeal. And the Lily is a can’t go wrong classic. Perhaps consider what usage your current bags don’t cover and that will clarify what - if any - bag you need.



Good advice… in truth I’m not sure there’s any usage my current bags don’t cover… I have a lot of bags.

The SDJ is a dressy handheld tote - but I have the Prada double zip which serves the same function.

The Aspinal is a super structured ladylike crossbody - the shape would be new to my collection hence the appeal, but I also have the small Valextra Iside which is similar aesthetically.

And the Mulberry is a classic chain flap that can be dressed up or down, and I have the Chanel pink flap which serves the same purpose.

#firstworldproblems, of course. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Do you have the Tom Ford Mirandas? I have those as well (yes, I am a sunnies addict) and love them! _Pic here from Google_
> View attachment 5325699
> 
> And, yes, Versace can go way over the top but when they do a good job, it’s stellar. Most of the time, I like their items when it doesn’t include the baroque (?) gold / black pattern. And, I’m enjoying their tone on tone hardware on their bags hoping it will lead to a bag I want to purchase.



Those are really gorgeous sunglasses! I wonder if they are still available…



whateve said:


> I love that hat box bag! I was blissfully ignorant of it until you showed this lovely picture. It is something I'd love to have in my collection.



Haha sorry to be an enabler! I will admit I myself have @JenJBS to thank for _my _awareness of Aspinal. 



whateve said:


> Most of the bags I'm considering getting rid of now are bags I like but there are one or two elements that aren't quite right.



This is very true for me also. I’m in a place where I definitely enjoy all my bags for one reason or another, but there are still a few that aren’t quite perfect and I’m keeping an eye out for something ‘better’.



Katinahat said:


> Aspinals do some really interesting shapes in their boxed bags and in a variety of colours. I wish there was still a store near me as I loved to look at them but it was a pandemic casualty and they closed most of their stores. Online only now. I’m not sure the shapes would actually work for me, too lady like in some ways, but I love to look.



That’s too bad they closed most of their stores. I’ve seen pics online of a store - maybe they mostly have one in London now.



Katinahat said:


> Well, I love the Lily so much I have two. Will post more later after using my oak Lily today. But Aspinals are a very underrated brand in my opinion so  reasonable cost wise.



Yes the Lily is gorgeous and always one that I’ve admired. And the color on that one is a showstopper IMO.



coffee2go said:


> Isn’t it truly gorgeous? I love how despite being a small-sized bag it actually fits a lot, including this umbrella you can see in the picture  it’s such an underrated bag



Agreed, love the Iside! I’m planning to get another one eventually, depending what colors are released.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dramaprincess713 said:


> And even though it’s not literally the actual bag I bought the first time, this one still invokes all memories associated with the bag I actually bought. Unboxing it kind of felt like welcoming back an old friend.
> 
> I don’t want to get rid of the Polene even though I am trying (and failing) to downsize my collection.



I feel the same way. I had a sentimental bag I needed to return due to its defectiveness. And because of this,  I didn't want the same model anymore. Then a little later,  I found out that it was going to be discontinued.  And I couldn't get the same bag from the store anymore since it was already all sold out worldwide. Well, I went on a rampage to find a new-ish preloved one and I found one.  When I was unboxing the bag, I felt like you did. When I use the bag, I feel the same sentiment as the original bag I had.

I am trying to downsize too, and I find it really difficult. The problem is, when I start thinking about downsizing,  I start looking for a new bag to replace them!


----------



## papertiger

Red bags (I had no idea I had so many)

1. Gucci suede and horse-bit print leather trim dome bag (worn Feb)
2. BV python and gunmetal grommet adjustable tote (worn Feb)
3. Gucci Med suede Lady Web comes with alternative straps
4. Sami tie-dyed clutch (I no longer keep it in my BV) 
5. (Just seen bottom-left corner) Liberty leather Iolanthe-print 'Boston'. 
6. Hermes Rouge H Box ghw Bolide 
7. Hermes Rubis ghw Dogon duo (I use as a clutch on holiday - but it's sold as a wallet)


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> I like the Fendi First but as a clutch only. I’ve seen photos online of it being worn as a shoulder bag and the strap placement never sat right with me. See photos of Priyanka Chopra below of what I mean with the straps:
> 
> View attachment 5325386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325387
> 
> 
> You can never go wrong with a classic like Hermes clutch. I know you mentioned that you’re not a clutch girl, but maybe an oversized clutch (like Fendi First) would feel a little different than the traditional clutch. It’s like holding a little pillow


Wow! Thank you for the info regarding the Fendi's strap placement. I was thinking about this bag on and off, but I really dislike the strap placement.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DME said:


> OK, so I’m not a fan of the Boy (at least not once I handled it; I was in love before that) as I’ve mentioned before, but yours is gorgeous! Love the color and the perforated leather. Sorry, I’m probably not being much help atm… And I love, love, love your sunglasses. May I ask who makes them?


@DME  100% agree!
@Sparkletastic , I'm not a Boy fan either,  but your bag is simply drool worthy!


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> Red is my favorite color when it comes to bags, especially more muted, dark reds
> 
> My current red bags:
> - Celine Belt bag in Ruby
> - Chloe C mini in croco-embossed red leather
> - Weekend Maxmara bucket bag
> - Valextra Iside in burgundy (forgot to add it in a group shot, as the color has a bit more violet in it, then my other more reddish bags)
> 
> View attachment 5325743
> 
> View attachment 5325744
> 
> Now to the memories… In my university years I used to have this DKNY croco-embossed red bag, which was my favorite bag as it was functional, easy to use, you could carry it crossbody, or on a shoulder and the strap was comfortable as it had two leather pieces for shoulders… Looking back, I wonder whether my current Chloe C mini bag has a bit similar vibes being croco-embossed vibrant red bag too
> View attachment 5325745





papertiger said:


> Red bags (I had no idea I had so many)
> 
> 1. Gucci suede and horse-bit print leather trim dome bag (worn Feb)
> 2. BV python and gunmetal grommet adjustable tote (worn Feb)
> 3. Gucci Med suede Lady Web comes with alternative straps
> 4. Sami tie-dyed clutch (I no longer keep it in my BV)
> 5. (Just seen bottom-left corner) Liberty leather Iolanthe-print 'Boston'.
> 6. Hermes Rouge H Box ghw Bolide
> 7. Hermes Rubis ghw Dogon duo (I use as a clutch on holiday - but it's sold as a wallet)


Both of these are stunning collections!

@coffee2go I love those accessories together as well as all your red bags. Love the Iside shape.

@papertiger just speechless. You have so many beautiful red bags! Lots of different styles.

I love the look you’ve posted too. You look wonderful! A tweed jacket, scarf and flat cape looks so goood on a woman I think. I have a couple of Joules tweed jackets I love over a dress for work or with jeans for more casual. I also love hats. I lived in tweedy flat caps in my twenties and early thirties during autumn through winter and into spring. I must look them out again as I still have them somewhere.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Shopping my closet for today: Tory Burch studio bag! I am really enjoying this. It’s slim but just deep enough to hold what I need, and the wide shape makes it flattering worn on the shoulder.
> 
> Plus the Starbucks barista guy told me my outfit was awesome. I STILL GOT IT, YAASSSS.
> 
> View attachment 5323417


This is a lovely bag… and congrats on the compliment!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

DME said:


> Here’s a photo of my Diorama. It looks a bit more gold in the photo than it does IRL due to the lighting in my room. I have three Dior pieces, so thought I would share a photo of the “family”, too. Sorry the photos aren’t the greatest; I lack photography skills.
> View attachment 5323918
> View attachment 5323919


Love your gold Diorama. This bag has been on my list forever, but I worry that it's too dressy for the outfits I tend to wear these days.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I did as suggested and tried it on the shoulder that wasn’t hurting and still was not comfortable. I then tried my regular bag on that shoulder and was fine. It did not have a handheld handle only a chain hanging. I ended up packing it back up and shipped it back this morning. Thanks for your feedback though as it confirmed I made the right decision.


Glad to hear you made that decision. Sounds as though that bag would never have been right for you.


----------



## DME

ElainePG said:


> Love your gold Diorama. This bag has been on my list forever, but I worry that it's too dressy for the outfits I tend to wear these days.



I’ve worn it with everything from more formal dresses to casual day dresses. I would probably wear it with pants, too, if I wore more of those. I find it to be pretty versatile since it’s more of a WOC than a traditional clutch. Even the gold strap can go either way. I like having the option of keeping it on my person, since I can be prone to forgetting things when I put them down somewhere.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Both of these are stunning collections!
> 
> @coffee2go I love those accessories together as well as all your red bags. Love the Iside shape.
> 
> @papertiger just speechless. You have so many beautiful red bags! Lots of different styles.
> 
> I love the look you’ve posted too. You look wonderful! A tweed jacket, scarf and flat cape looks so goood on a woman I think. I have a couple of Joules tweed jackets I love over a dress for work or with jeans for more casual. I also love hats. I lived in tweedy flat caps in my twenties and early thirties during autumn through winter and into spring. I must look them out again as I still have them somewhere.



Thank you, I love my tweed. This was 'down South' at the Royal Windsor Horse Show (I used to d r a g DH there every year - he prefers Winter sports and soccer/football). 

I think the jacket's from Walker Slater but a long time ago https://www.walkerslater.com/women and the hat will be from Christy London https://www.christys-hats.com/for-her


----------



## More bags

@Katinahat Yay, the vacation is happening! Have a wonderful, relaxing holiday break!
@papertiger I love your chocolate travel Bolide, it’s perfection.   Amazing red bags - I love your suede Lady Web, Rouge H Box Bolide, and Rubis Dogon.
@Sparkletastic Your red bags curation is gorgeous, your red lamb jumbo is luscious! While I do like your Boy your sunnies caught my eye!
@afroken I adore your red bags, the colours and styles!  
@coffee2go beautiful red bags. I love the shade of your Celine, and I especially love your Iside (and @Jereni ’s Iside.) I have admired that style for years. I probably haven’t bought one yet because there is no boutique near me, (it would be a travel acquisition) and I get analysis paralysis when choosing a colour, oyster and amaranth would overlap with bags I already own. I like Smokey Grey and Night Blue, too! I will continue to admire both yours and Jereni’s!   Also, I’ll add I don’t feel your red Chloe overlaps in purpose with your other red bags, and it’s not overlapping with your black Chloe either >> it’s a spectacular, fun red bag to have in a collection that is a knock-out when you carry her.


----------



## More bags

I noticed I’ve been carrying red and burgundy bags more frequently (perhaps my happy bags rather than pulling out black and grey throughout winter and the pandemic.)

My red and burgundy bags,

*2017*

Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag





*2022*
Tote, WOC, top handle, shoulder bag/crossbody

Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
Chanel Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
Gucci Small Red Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> I noticed I’ve been carrying red and burgundy bags more frequently (perhaps my happy bags rather than pulling out black and grey throughout winter and the pandemic.)
> 
> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag
> 
> View attachment 5326080
> View attachment 5326079
> 
> 
> *2022*
> Tote, WOC, top handle, shoulder bag/crossbody
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Chanel Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Gucci Small Red Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag
> 
> View attachment 5326081



You've added some absolute beauties, my eyes are out on red stalks  

What happened to the SF, it looked so sophisticated in RN, was it too small or flat, or something else?


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> You've added some absolute beauties, my eyes are out on red stalks
> 
> What happened to the SF, it looked so sophisticated in RN, was it too small or flat, or something else?


Great question, the SF Ginny was rehomed when the Coco Handle entered the picture. I did one in - one out. I enjoyed the rich colour of the Ginny, it was a good bag while I owned her. The SF was exactly too small and too flat! Also, I could carry the Coco Handle on the shoulder and crossbody.
I did keep the Rouge Noir SF shoes I purchased at the same time as the Ginny.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Great question, the SF Ginny was rehomed when the Coco Handle entered the picture. I did one in - one out. I enjoyed the rich colour of the Ginny, it was a good bag while I owned her. The SF was exactly too small and too flat! Also, I could carry the Coco Handle on the shoulder and crossbody.
> I did keep the Rouge Noir SF shoes I purchased at the same time as the Ginny.
> View attachment 5326111
> View attachment 5326110



They're both gorgeous bags and superb colours. The Ginny would have been too small and flat for me too unless used as an evening bag so I totally understand.

I have long admired the Coco handle, I knew they would be become more and more popular. I love it especially the lizard handle versions. Yours is breathtaking gorgeous from every angle.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> They're both gorgeous bags and superb colours. The Ginny would have been too small and flat for me too unless used as an evening bag so I totally understand.
> 
> I have long admired the Coco handle, I knew they would be become more and more popular. I love it especially the lizard handle versions. Yours is breathtaking gorgeous from every angle.


Thank you PT. I also wanted to comment when you said you prefer your Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag to a new H Constance, that was insightful for me. I also throw Celine Classic Box in this thought process, which I used to own in black. I much prefer my red Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag to the Celine Classic and Hermes Constance, and can put these two in my admire on others and don’t need to own mental list because I am so happy with my Gucci. Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Aaand, I’m jumping the gun as I know I’ll be super busy tomorrow. But here are…
> 
> *Sparkletastic’s Red Bags*
> (then and now)
> 
> _2016:_
> 
> Chanel 10C Red Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap /shw
> Prada Fuoco Saffiano Double Zip Tote w/ghw
> GucciRed Leather Small Soho Shoulder w/ghw
> Angela T Red Croc Embossed Leather Clutch with Wrist Strap w/shw
> 
> View attachment 5325537
> 
> None of the bags survived although I miss the Prada and the red on the Gucci was beautiful
> 
> _2022:_
> Less is more. __
> 
> Chanel Red Lamb Jumbo Classic Double Flap w/shw (SOOOOO glad I ditched the caviar for this luxe lambie!)
> Trussardi Red Mini Lovy (I adore the red hardware!) This is a big pic of a very small bag that somehow manages to be quite functional
> 
> View attachment 5325539
> View attachment 5325538
> 
> 
> I *love* red as a strong neutral so I could see adding one more to my collection. Except for some spring outfits, the color works well for my wardrobe.  I thought of red for the H clutch I’m considering but think a taupe may be best. We’ll see.


I think you did a great job of curating your red collection. Both your current bags are stunning.


----------



## afroken

Katinahat said:


> I think of these I agree with others for the H clutch. I like the other bags but wonder if the quirky shapes might not last. Nevertheless, they are all beautiful and very different so really it comes down to your taste. Probably I’d like a chain on any clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you both for more info about Hermes and this pic. Clearly I need to find out more!
> 
> I think this is beautiful!
> 
> Gorgeous red bags!
> 
> Yay for all those sunnies! I have only 5 designer pairs and thought that was quite a lot but am always browsing more. I have a narrow face which means most are simply too big and slip off or I’d probably order more online when I see a bargain! I really need to try on. I have 3 pairs with me here!
> Well, I love the Lily so much I have two. Will post more later after using my oak Lily today. But Aspinals are a very underrated brand in my opinion so  reasonable cost wise.
> 
> Thank you, yes I didn’t mean to imply anything is wrong with the Neverfull. It’s not I don’t want one really. Monogram with the deeper pink interior and in MM would be my choice and I’ve looked at it in the shop. I was so nearly tempted but I just really like leather so came away. Now I have my Coach Signature Tote it fills that canvas desire at a fraction of the cost and probably has a very similar usage for me so makes it harder to justify. You and @DME made a very good case for the Neverfull and if money were no object I’d swap the Coach signature for one. Great game spotting NF at the airport @DME! I wouldn’t bring something different on holiday ATM because of the Loewe basket which I enjoy. My family think I’m mad for buying a straw basket at that price but I think it’s got beautiful touches that still hint at its luxury.
> 
> Wow, amazing and well thought out list!
> 
> I love these! The PS is a brand/bag I’d love to look at close up. I think I’d have purchased from them if I had done so.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge carries a Mayfair quite often and it looks beautiful. I’ve been looking at in it my hunt for pale colour with SHW. Crossbody strap makes it for me too.
> 
> Appologies for the errors in my posts ATM BTW. Wi-Fi a bit flaky here.


Thank you @Katinahat ! I’ve used my burgundy Proenza Schouler PS1 (and have been hard on her) for 5-6 years now. She’s my “winter bag”: light, spacious (you need room for mittens and hat!), lots of organization, and incredibly soft and smooshy   I’ve looked through many brands - indie, contemporary, premier - but could not find anything that can replace her. I have a purple one too but try not to use that one as much since it’s one of my favourite colours and I don’t want to wear her out.

I’m wearing this little superstar in person today actually! Apologies for the long essay, I always get excited when talking about my favourite bags


----------



## ElainePG

Mr. PG & I went out to a pre-Valentine's lunch yesterday (outdoor dining, of course) and I carried my *Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae* bag to mark the occasion. This may well be my dressiest bag. Sequins over leather, and fully leather-lined. Marc Jacobs from 2013, when the quality was still top-notch.

It's a bit on the heavy side, so it wouldn't be a good all-day bag, but it was perfect for a sunny day at a favorite restaurant.


Here's the bag…



And here's a bag spill!


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I should have clarified. What I want is usually not want other people (all ) want, plus they know I'm serious. I couldn't stand to go into a store and want a blue 25cm certain bag and come out with say - gardening equipment.


+1

@Sparkletastic, I think you posted a jige PM Elan (longer and leaner than the traditional PM). IMO this should be gettable at resale or boutique.
Agree with @DME that your chanel boy is amazing, but bulky and boxy isn’t


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> Thank you @Katinahat ! I’ve used my burgundy Proenza Schouler PS1 (and have been hard on her) for 5-6 years now. She’s my “winter bag”: light, spacious (you need room for mittens and hat!), lots of organization, and incredibly soft and smooshy   I’ve looked through many brands - indie, contemporary, premier - but could not find anything that can replace her. I have a purple one too but try not to use that one as much since it’s one of my favourite colours and I don’t want to wear her out.
> 
> I’m wearing this little superstar in person today actually! Apologies for the long essay, I always get excited when talking about my favourite bags
> 
> View attachment 5326184


I love your PS1 so much… I thought it would be the perfect daily bag for me, so I tried one out just last month. Sadly, it was waaaaay too large for my height.   

Ultimately I ended up getting the PS1 Tiny, which is exactly the right size. It's a really cute bag, but obviously it doesn't hold as much as the PS1. So that gap is currently being filled by my two Balenciaga Town bags. 

I still love the PS1, though. If I could only figure out a way to grow 5 inches taller!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG & I went out to a pre-Valentine's lunch yesterday (outdoor dining, of course) and I carried my *Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae* bag to mark the occasion. This may well be my dressiest bag. Sequins over leather, and fully leather-lined. Marc Jacobs from 2013, when the quality was still top-notch.
> 
> It's a bit on the heavy side, so it wouldn't be a good all-day bag, but it was perfect for a sunny day at a favorite restaurant.
> 
> 
> Here's the bag…
> View attachment 5326189
> 
> 
> And here's a bag spill!
> View attachment 5326198



If this was a Chanel it would be called an _exceptionnel_, and for very good reason (and can you imagine the price tag?  ) It's a working piece of art


----------



## Claudia Herzog

My red bag for Valentine's week: Massaccesi Little Charlotte Shoulder Bag in dark red fiore with gold hardware and beige lining.  In indoor lighting, the color is a deeper red than pictured here.


----------



## afroken

ElainePG said:


> I love your PS1 so much… I thought it would be the perfect daily bag for me, so I tried one out just last month. Sadly, it was waaaaay too large for my height.
> 
> Ultimately I ended up getting the PS1 Tiny, which is exactly the right size. It's a really cute bag, but obviously it doesn't hold as much as the PS1. So that gap is currently being filled by my two Balenciaga Town bags.
> 
> I still love the PS1, though. If I could only figure out a way to grow 5 inches taller!


I had the PS1 Tiny before and you’re right, it’s the perfect crossbody. However, I got it in the wrong leather (I prefer PS lambskin and I got calf). It turned out to be too heavy (same weight empty as my PS1 medium filled up!), and it slouched in an unflattering way. So I sold that, but I’m loosely looking for another PS1 tiny in lamb!

I remember reading here that you had a Mulberry Alexa before? I have an Alexa too and I love the aesthetics, in fact that’s what attracted me to the PS1 in the first place! However I gotta say the one problem I have with the Alexa is that with the strap it came with, it was way too heavy, even empty. Last year I finally found another shoulder strap to make it comfortable. Did you also have a problem with Alexa’s weight?

@Katinahat you have a few Alexa’s too, out of curiosity did you ever find the medium size heavy?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I don't own any red bags (other than a Longchamp Le Pliage which doesn't get carried much at all).  If the right red bag comes along -- possibly a small, chain shoulder bag -- I will add it.  In the meantime, I will admire the array of beauties in this showcase.


Sparkletastic said:


> What about it isn’t working for you? I’m sorry if I missed it.


No problem, I miss things all the time because this thread moves so fast.  Basically, it's a bit on the larger side for me, maybe a similar issue to your Boy bag.  It's not boxy though because the design has a slight slouch.  The other thing:  it's a bit of an edgy style with the chunky ruthenium (or is it aged silver?) hardware.
On the plus side, it's so comfortable and easy to use.   If I let it go, I would be consigning it because I don't have the time and energy to sell.


----------



## whateve

My reds and burgundys are the same as last year. 
Reds: Coach X Marvel Jes star quilted camera bag (2020) and Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring (1996)

Burgundys: Reed Krakoff 510 bag (2014), Balenciaga club hobo (2009), Coach Bleecker large flap (2007), Coach Rambler's Legacy (1999).


----------



## afroken

Sparkletastic said:


> I shared bags on my “thinking but waiting list”. What’s on yours?


On my “thinking but waiting” list:

Chloe Paraty in black, medium size

I first started getting interested in bags about 11 years ago (based on my TPF age! I remember I joined TPF right after I got into bags). At the time I just started university so bags were out of the question and unattainable, so I just played with the idea of if I were to finally buy some bags, what would they be? After many years of planning my list, I came down with 3 bags: Balenciaga City, Mulberry Alexa, and Chloe Paraty, all black. I have since acquired the Balenciaga City and Mulberry Alexa, but for some reason never pulled the trigger on the Chloe Paraty. I think the biggest reason is that it’s a really heavy bag, and while the Mulberry Alexa is heavy too, but I was able to have a comfortable shoulder strap made for it to make it wearable. I’m not sure if a wide shoulder strap would look good on the Chloe. Maybe if an excellent condition one comes along with a good price tag… it’s just one of those bags that has been on my mind for so long that I feel like I wanted to fulfill that purse wish from student years lol.


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I don't own any red bags (other than a Longchamp Le Pliage which doesn't get carried much at all).  If the right red bag comes along -- possibly a small, chain shoulder bag -- I will add it.  In the meantime, I will admire the array of beauties in this showcase.
> 
> No problem, I miss things all the time because this thread moves so fast.  Basically, it's a bit on the larger side for me, maybe a similar issue to your Boy bag.  It's not boxy though because the design has a slight slouch.  The other thing:  it's a bit of an edgy style with the chunky ruthenium (or is it aged silver?) hardware.
> On the plus side, it's so comfortable and easy to use.   If I let it go, I would be consigning it because I don't have the time and energy to sell.



What would your perfect red be


----------



## Katinahat

@Jereni , that Lily you like is a gorgeous colour! No wonder you like it. However, as you say would you use it when you have such beautiful Chanel chain bags already. I love my Lily’s. They are a great size, I love the chain doubled over my shoulder or long crossbody and the bag isn’t structured so works casually or more formally. I have one in black SHW and one in oak GHW but I don’t have the option to carry Chanel like you do. If I did I th honk they would steal a lot of carries from these. 

I have the oak Lily here with me. I love the original NVT leather it is made from (although this one is not old). The colour and vibe are great for summer/hotter weather I also like the way it looks with my new Fit Flop leather sandals and mulberry bracelet.


Here worn with a summer dress for going out to eat.



Plus a bag spill to show how much it holds. New Darley pink card case has been a fabulous purchase.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> View attachment 5326321
> View attachment 5326322
> 
> 
> My reds and burgundys are the same as last year.
> Reds: Coach X Marvel Jes star quilted camera bag (2020) and Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring (1996)
> 
> Burgundys: Reed Krakoff 510 bag (2014), Balenciaga club hobo (2009), Coach Bleecker large flap (2007), Coach Rambler's Legacy (1999).


 
Great array of shades of red, one for every mood


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Thank you, I love my tweed. This was 'down South' at the Royal Windsor Horse Show (I used to d r a g DH there every year - he prefers Winter sports and soccer/football).
> 
> I think the jacket's from Walker Slater but a long time ago https://www.walkerslater.com/women and the hat will be from Christy London https://www.christys-hats.com/for-her


Thank you for sharing these links. My DH would be just the same. Do you ever ride yourself or just enjoy watching? I used to but not so much these days.


afroken said:


> Thank you @Katinahat ! I’ve used my burgundy Proenza Schouler PS1 (and have been hard on her) for 5-6 years now. She’s my “winter bag”: light, spacious (you need room for mittens and hat!), lots of organization, and incredibly soft and smooshy   I’ve looked through many brands - indie, contemporary, premier - but could not find anything that can replace her. I have a purple one too but try not to use that one as much since it’s one of my favourite colours and I don’t want to wear her out.
> 
> I’m wearing this little superstar in person today actually! Apologies for the long essay, I always get excited when talking about my favourite bags
> 
> View attachment 5326184


Gosh even more beautiful! It’s still in great condition too.


ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG & I went out to a pre-Valentine's lunch yesterday (outdoor dining, of course) and I carried my *Marc Jacobs Tweed Girls Mae* bag to mark the occasion. This may well be my dressiest bag. Sequins over leather, and fully leather-lined. Marc Jacobs from 2013, when the quality was still top-notch.
> 
> It's a bit on the heavy side, so it wouldn't be a good all-day bag, but it was perfect for a sunny day at a favorite restaurant.
> 
> 
> Here's the bag…
> View attachment 5326189
> 
> 
> And here's a bag spill!
> View attachment 5326198


I love your bag and the spill. Are these tom ford sunnies?


Claudia Herzog said:


> View attachment 5326269
> 
> My red bag for Valentine's week: Massaccesi Little Charlotte Shoulder Bag in dark red fiore with gold hardware and beige lining.  In indoor lighting, the color is a deeper red than pictured here.


Wow, wonderful colour!


afroken said:


> I had the PS1 Tiny before and you’re right, it’s the perfect crossbody. However, I got it in the wrong leather (I prefer PS lambskin and I got calf). It turned out to be too heavy (same weight empty as my PS1 medium filled up!), and it slouched in an unflattering way. So I sold that, but I’m loosely looking for another PS1 tiny in lamb!
> 
> I remember reading here that you had a Mulberry Alexa before? I have an Alexa too and I love the aesthetics, in fact that’s what attracted me to the PS1 in the first place! However I gotta say the one problem I have with the Alexa is that with the strap it came with, it was way too heavy, even empty. Last year I finally found another shoulder strap to make it comfortable. Did you also have a problem with Alexa’s weight?
> 
> @Katinahat you have a few Alexa’s too, out of curiosity did you ever find the medium size heavy?


Yes, my Alexas are relatively heavy (in comparison to the Coach Mercer for example. Nevertheless I love them. I think it’s partially because the leather is so wonderfully thick.


whateve said:


> View attachment 5326321
> View attachment 5326322
> 
> 
> My reds and burgundys are the same as last year.
> Reds: Coach X Marvel Jes star quilted camera bag (2020) and Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring (1996)
> 
> Burgundys: Reed Krakoff 510 bag (2014), Balenciaga club hobo (2009), Coach Bleecker large flap (2007), Coach Rambler's Legacy (1999).


Ooo, lots of beautiful bags and in red.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> What would your perfect red be


Ha, ha, well, I've given it some thought, but these are still preliminary thoughts.  I'm not very good at describing color, especially the undertones, but I'm looking for a true red, maybe similar to the shade of a tomato?  I think Gucci makes some of the best reds, and I've eyed the Horsebit 1955 top handle bag in all red leather off and on.  
However I think I'm leaning towards a smaller chain shoulder bag for this choice because I see a red bag as more of an evening bag for me than daytime, although ideally it would be great if it could transition from day to night.  So maybe a reissue mini or even the rectangular mini in lambskin.  I love the camellia pattern and considered a wallet on chain but I want something bigger than a wallet on chain.   I guess that's as far as I've gotten in my ruminations.  Would love any input or suggestions.  

@Katinahat, I have a Joules blazer and a wool coat.  I love the blazer -- it's such a lovely pink/lilac color.  Would love to see yours whenever you have the opportunity.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thank you for sharing these links. My DH would be just the same. Do you ever ride yourself or just enjoy watching? I used to but not so much these days.
> 
> Gosh even more beautiful! It’s still in great condition too.
> 
> I love your bag and the spill. Are these tom ford sunnies?
> 
> Wow, wonderful colour!
> 
> Yes, my Alexas are relatively heavy (in comparison to the Coach Mercer for example. Nevertheless I love them. I think it’s partially because the leather is so wonderfully thick.
> 
> Ooo, lots of beautiful bags and in red.



Same. 
I rode regularly until my late teens. Hacking and dressage. No hunting and I hated jumping. Some of my mother's family were professionally in racing. 
I stopped because of uni and 1M other pressures  .
Then I started again because my SIL bought a Friesian (dressage) horse which I ride when at hers (Germany). 
In Scotland there is a Shetland in next door's 'garden' (it's a field). I look after her but obviously she's not to ride. 
I'm still interested in competitions especially the dressage as SIL competes, but I don't keep up with the news. I go to horse shows more recently (pre-pandemic) because it's a pure pleasure now I don't have to compete or get ready.


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ha, ha, well, I've given it some thought, but these are still preliminary thoughts.  I'm not very good at describing color, especially the undertones, but I'm looking for a true red, maybe similar to the shade of a tomato?  I think Gucci makes some of the best reds, and I've eyed the Horsebit 1955 top handle bag in all red leather off and on.
> However I think I'm leaning towards a smaller chain shoulder bag for this choice because I see a red bag as more of an evening bag for me than daytime, although ideally it would be great if it could transition from day to night.  So maybe a reissue mini or even the rectangular mini in lambskin.  I love the camellia pattern and considered a wallet on chain but I want something bigger than a wallet on chain.   I guess that's as far as I've gotten in my ruminations.  Would love any input or suggestions.
> 
> @Katinahat, I have a Joules blazer and a wool coat.  I love the blazer -- it's such a lovely pink/lilac color.  Would love to see yours whenever you have the opportunity.



Did you consider the Gucci WOC? The red is a proper tomato red - I'm not sure whether it needs the crystals in the hw. Prob slightly bigger than the C Camellia WOC.  



			https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/accessories-for-women/wallets-and-small-accessories-for-women/chain-wallets-for-women/dionysus-mini-leather-chain-bag-p-401231CAOGX8990


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Great array of shades of red, one for every mood


Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Did you consider the Gucci WOC? The red is a proper tomato red - I'm not sure whether it needs the crystals in the hw. Prob slightly bigger than the C Camellia WOC.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/accessories-for-women/wallets-and-small-accessories-for-women/chain-wallets-for-women/dionysus-mini-leather-chain-bag-p-401231CAOGX8990


I looked at the dimensions and it's a little over 2 inches in depth which is pretty good for a wallet on chain.  I love the color but will need to try it on to be sure if the size works.  Thank you for the excellent suggestion!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

@coffee2go - I really like your red Chloe. The hardware is a little large but I think that in combo with the croco makes it like bag jewelry and something special.

@ElainePG - I agree withe @DME. I have 3 Dioramas of which 2 are a little over the top and I still successfully style them with nice casual outfits. So, if you’re interested, I wouldn’t let that stop me.

Also, I always enjoy seeing your tweed bag. What a wonderful item in your collection! I would love to follow suit and get the perfect non leather bag for variety. So few brands do fabric now though. 

I saw a Marc Jacobs bag I was interested in but I paused because the price was so low. How is your bag’s quality? I know so little about the brand.

@More bags - Superb curation. I adore your Coco handle and C WOC.

I also admire your ability to pick bags in a range of reds. I have just learned what my perfect true red is. But, I’d love a bordeaux / burgundy bag because it would be so versatile in my wardrobe. But, I can’t find one for me.

@880 - I’m so ignorant on Hermes it’s laughable. First, how is Jige pronounced? LOL!  And I saw some that were more squareish vs rectangular. The one (rectangular) I like is a later / less sought after version? If so, that’s great news. The less competition the better. What is the proper model names of the two versions? Thanks!

@whateve - I really love that bucket bag on the top right!

@papertiger - In my time on tPF, I’ve really tried to like you but you consistently make it difficult. Why in the world did you show that pretty red G Dionysus WOC?!? Are you not aware some of us have addictions we’re trying to manage. 
I’ve been trying not to buy a red Chanel WOC or a red LV Lockme II BB. Now, you bring this to my greedy little eyeballs - all bedecked in Gucci’s perfect red. Sigh…

*****
Everyone, I reeeaaaally appreciate the feedback on my gold Chanel Boy. My friends are as interested in bags as I’m in fertilizer. So, I rely on you lovely tPF’rs to help me consider my bag collection.

I love looking at it but I only keep bags I can happily wear. So, I’m going to make a point to wear the bags 6 more times however long that takes in Covid era. Hopefully that will make me comfortable with keeping it.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> I’m on my holiday sitting watching DDs in the pool!
> 
> Loewe as carry on and KS by the pool!
> View attachment 5324986
> View attachment 5324987
> 
> 
> Thanks @papertiger @whateve @DME @880 @dramaprincess713 for the rings responses. Plain gold band on my finger now so no worries about sun cream and chlorine!
> 
> @DME you’ve definitely got me tempted with your LV posts, for me perhaps a crossbody one day. It’s interesting to read the comments from those who don’t aspire to owning particular Hermes. There is no point in me even looking as they are beyond me but I think they are too structured for my taste - I’ll admit my knowledge is minimal.
> 
> I’ve seen several Gucci camera bags (Disco and Marmont) while travelling today plus LV Neverfulls. Tempted by the Marmont still but not the NF even though it’s a classic. I like my Loewe basket instead.


I hope you are having a wonderful time on your well-deserved holiday!


----------



## More bags

> @More bags - Superb curation. I adore your Coco handle and C WOC.
> 
> I also admire your ability to pick bags in a range of reds. I have just learned what my perfect true red is. But, I’d love a bordeaux / burgundy bag because it would be so versatile in my wardrobe. But, I can’t find one for me.
> 
> @papertiger - In my time on tPF, I’ve really tried to like you but you consistently make it difficult. Why in the world did you show that pretty red G Dionysus WOC?!? Are you not aware some of us have addictions we’re trying to manage.
> I’ve been trying not to buy a red Chanel WOC or a red LV Lockme II BB. Now, you bring this to my greedy little eyeballs - all bedecked in Gucci’s perfect red. Sigh…


Thank you for your kind words @Sparkletastic 
Like you, I have also been  the same Gucci Hibiscus Red Dionysus Mini Chain Bag.  I already have a red WOC and a black WOC. The Emerald is beautiful, too - and what is with the mixed hardware on the chain vs. the clasp. I know you’ve brought this up before.  How are you enjoying your navy Dionysus?


----------



## afroken

Oh I forgot another bag that's on my "thinking but waiting" list. Well, I'm not really thinking about whether I'm going to get it, I know I'll get it! The problem is I don't know when it'll turn up! It's the Balenciaga Vibrato City in black.

I have a few bags from the indie Italian designer Massaccessi that I want to get but I'm waiting for specific leathers/styles to go on sale.

I'm loosely interested in the following styles (might buy if one shows up for a great price, but am not actively looking):

Polene Numero Neuf in black, regular size
Mulberry Alexa in red or dark green, mini size
Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny in purple or red


----------



## dramaprincess713

My burgundy bags:

- Kate Spade On Purpose tote
- Polene Numero Un



And my red bags:
- Gucci Soho Disco
- Kacy Yom Eun Bi



I had a bit of a revelation while I was thinking about this post. I was going to say how red is such a hard color for me. I love both my red bags, but I’m not sure either are quite my perfect shade of red…close but not quite there. I’m quite picky about reds. And then I was thinking about how I’m also picky about burgundy (though I’m quite happy with shades of the two burgundy bags I have). And I’ve also been thinking lately about how I’m picky about blue and navy. And I realized, I think really, I’m just picky in general! Things that tend to immediately draw me to bags are interesting details (studs, whipstitching, quilting, fringe, colorblocking, hardware, etc.) or color. On the color side of things, I think because I’m so picky in the specific shades and hues that I like, when I find a bag in just that right shade, I feel an almost overwhelming urge to buy it.

As far as red goes, my perfect red is a blue-based red but one that is still bright and isn’t too dark. I haven’t quite gotten it red. The Kacy Yom I have is a gorgeous red and what I’d consider a true red, but I’d like just a bit more blue in it to be my perfect red. The Gucci is also a gorgeous red but not quite as bright as I’d like for my perfect red. The best example of my perfect red that I’ve found is this LV Pochette Metis, but I don’t particular want the PM and even if I did, wouldn’t want that style in red. I’ve also never seen it in person, so who knows if it’s actually my perfect red in real life



I’ve also recently come across photos of the Cerise color/leather from Rough and Tumble which looks like it may be my perfect red. But the world of Rough and Tumble is confusing to me, and it seems like it was a past/limited leather offering so I’m not sure I could get it now anyway. Plus, I really don’t need to be adding bags to my wishlist or actual collection, though it seems the wishlist is growing anyway.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sparkletastic said:


> I was unfamiliar with all these bags so I googled a few and they’re all very different. Do you have a particular goal for your collection or a certain style that works for you? W Personally, when I check in on those things, it usually helps me clarify.
> 
> Specifically, I’d get rid of the Coach Parker because it doesn’t seem to serve a unique purpose or spark meaningful joy. I’d wear the Coach Court over the next few months. If it made me happy, I’d keep it. If not, bye bye!


Really great point about them all being so different. I think this really goes back to creating a vision for my collection, and when I do think about that, certain bags can almost certainly be taken off the wishlist. The PLG Butterfly Bucket bag, for example - it's more "rugged" than I want most of my bags in my collection to be. Plus, I already have a PLG tote that fill my desire for a little bit of "ruggedness", and I have a fringed bucket bag coming my way, so the Butterfly Bucket wouldn't really be filling any need or hole in my collection. The Urban Southern bag, while I love the aesthetic of it, should also probably fall off my wishlist because I just can't see that hand carry only bag working for me at all. Certainly not now, with baby, and it was never my preference before baby either. (I make an exception for the LV Speedy because somehow that is one bag that is magically comfortable for me to hand-carry, but every other bag in my collection that is not a clutch allows for shoulder carry in one way or another). I have seen some people have ordered that circle tote and had Urban Souther add a crossbody strap to it, but I don't particularly care for that either - it's so large that, from what I've seen, the shape becomes odd carried crossbody, and I can't imagine I'd find that particular bag a comfortable crossbody anyway. Thinking about this also makes me feel that certain bags, like the Louboutin Cabarock, should stay on the wishlist. I'm still not sure about another tote, but the bag itself it totally me and definitely a style I know works for me. 

I love what you said about sparking meaningful joy re. the Parker. That is such a great point. I like the bag, so it's easy for me to convince myself it sparks joy, but I would say you're right in that it doesn't spark any meaningful joy. As I type this, I'm looking at another one of my bags that I have packed up for tomorrow, and it sparks SO much joy for me in a way the Coach Parker doesn't. As far as the Coach Court, I'm going to do what you suggested and wear it over the next few months. I suspect it may also be one to go though - when I've worn it before, it's fine. I don't dislike it, and I don't have any issues with its comfort or functionality. But I also wouldn't say it makes me particularly happy. I think my overall feelings about it are just that it's fine, but I'll give it a few more wears before ultimately deciding.



DME said:


> @dramaprincess713, I can’t remember if I even carried a bag when DD was little, outside of a diaper bag and a tote for work. Hand carry was hard with the stroller, so any bag would have been shoulder carry, but I think I just dumped my stuff in the diaper bag and called it a day. There is exactly one bag I remember carrying for the five years we used the stroller and that’s my LV Mini Denim Pleaty. It’s a small shoulder bag and I remember taking it to the mall on two occasions. Even had it been within reach for me back then, there’s no way a Birkin would have been practical!


My bag use has gotten so interesting these days. If I'm out with baby, it's definitely a diaper bag and/or possibly a smaller crossbody if I'm leaving the diaper bag in the car. But, when I go out without the baby (which, admittedly, is rare), a lot of bags that previously were too small for my everyday are now getting use. It's because I'm not going anywhere for very long without baby so I no longer need to carry everything I could possibly need in a whole day with me. Still, that doesn't necessitate or justify a Birkin in anyway for me!   



whateve said:


> I feel the same way about my navy court bag, but when I pull it out, I love the leather. Mine is in nearly new condition so it feels really special to me. I've never been that excited about the style and the navy doesn't do much for me. I have another vintage Coach that is a little bigger and is a lighter shade of navy I prefer. But that one isn't an iconic Coach style.
> 
> Today I carried a bag that was on my "should it go" list. When I get compliments, it makes me think I need to think about it some more. It is so much easier to get rid of bag if I genuinely hate it. Most of the bags I'm considering getting rid of now are bags I like but there are one or two elements that aren't quite right.


I think we talked about the Court bag in another thread - I don't know why I struggle with it so much! I think it really goes back to loving the leather. But I'm just kind of whatever about the bag overall. I'm not sure if it makes sense to keep it just because I love the leather, but it's also what seems to be making it hard for me to let go of. 



Katinahat said:


> Thank you, yes I didn’t mean to imply anything is wrong with the Neverfull. It’s not I don’t want one really. Monogram with the deeper pink interior and in MM would be my choice and I’ve looked at it in the shop. I was so nearly tempted but I just really like leather so came away. Now I have my Coach Signature Tote it fills that canvas desire at a fraction of the cost and probably has a very similar usage for me so makes it harder to justify. You and @DME made a very good case for the Neverfull and if money were no object I’d swap the Coach signature for one. Great game spotting NF at the airport @DME! I wouldn’t bring something different on holiday ATM because of the Loewe basket which I enjoy. My family think I’m mad for buying a straw basket at that price but I think it’s got beautiful touches that still hint at its luxury.


My monogram one is with the dark pink interior and my DA on is with the light pink interior. The pink interiors definitely speak to me!  I agree in that I prefer leather, but I do see the advantages and uses for canvas, and being that totes have been my favorite and most used bag style for so long, the two NFs were worth it for me. Your Coach tote is wonderful though - it looks great and definitely fulfills the same function!



Sunshine mama said:


> I feel the same way. I had a sentimental bag I needed to return due to its defectiveness. And because of this,  I didn't want the same model anymore. Then a little later,  I found out that it was going to be discontinued.  And I couldn't get the same bag from the store anymore since it was already all sold out worldwide. Well, I went on a rampage to find a new-ish preloved one and I found one.  When I was unboxing the bag, I felt like you did. When I use the bag, I feel the same sentiment as the original bag I had.
> 
> I am trying to downsize too, and I find it really difficult. The problem is, when I start thinking about downsizing,  I start looking for a new bag to replace them!


It's so nice when a bag "returns home!" I'm glad you were able to find yours again. 

And I totally hear you re. downsizing! Whenever I feel like I'm making progress, I undo it with more purchases! 



More bags said:


> I noticed I’ve been carrying red and burgundy bags more frequently (perhaps my happy bags rather than pulling out black and grey throughout winter and the pandemic.)
> 
> My red and burgundy bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Chanel 13P Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Chanel 00V Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Ferragamo Rouge Noir Ginny Shoulder Bag
> 
> View attachment 5326080
> View attachment 5326079
> 
> 
> *2022*
> Tote, WOC, top handle, shoulder bag/crossbody
> 
> Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda
> Chanel Red Quilted Lambskin Wallet on Chain
> Chanel Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle
> Chanel Red Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin
> Gucci Small Red Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag
> 
> View attachment 5326081


These are all beautiful, but that Gucci has me in heart eyes! 



afroken said:


> On my “thinking but waiting” list:
> 
> Chloe Paraty in black, medium size
> 
> I first started getting interested in bags about 11 years ago (based on my TPF age! I remember I joined TPF right after I got into bags). At the time I just started university so bags were out of the question and unattainable, so I just played with the idea of if I were to finally buy some bags, what would they be? After many years of planning my list, I came down with 3 bags: Balenciaga City, Mulberry Alexa, and Chloe Paraty, all black. I have since acquired the Balenciaga City and Mulberry Alexa, but for some reason never pulled the trigger on the Chloe Paraty. I think the biggest reason is that it’s a really heavy bag, and while the Mulberry Alexa is heavy too, but I was able to have a comfortable shoulder strap made for it to make it wearable. I’m not sure if a wide shoulder strap would look good on the Chloe. Maybe if an excellent condition one comes along with a good price tag… it’s just one of those bags that has been on my mind for so long that I feel like I wanted to fulfill that purse wish from student years lol.


I relate to this! The LV multicolor line was the hot thing when I was in college, and I desperately wanted one. I remember saying that all I wanted was "the little one" (meaning the Pochette accessories) because I figured that was my cheapest option. However, even though I always liked bags, I knew nothing about designer bags before entering college. (In my first week on campus, a on my dorm floor was talking about how she felt some people were snobby because she had a Coach...I vividly remember her saying, "I love my Louie, but I love my Coach too," and I had NO idea what she was talking about. I thought maybe she was talking about people she was dating! ). Before then, my most beloved and most expensive bags were a black Guess bag and a denim bags from Aeropostle. Spending $100s, or more, was unfathomable to me. My second year I bought a Coach bag, and I still remember the feeling I had purchasing it - I couldn't believe I spent so much! Of course, LV is far more than Coach, so even though I so very desperately wanted a multicolor LV, it just wasn't happening. I remember when I graduated, my mom said she'd buy me a bag as a graduation present, and I knew I wanted an LV. But the multicolor Pochette accessories was maybe $400-$500 at the time, and I just didn't feel like I could ask her to spend that much money on such a little bag. I ended up chasing a pre-loved Epi bag that could actually fit a good amount of things and would be suited in a more professional setting (and I still have that bag today!). I never did get a multicolor LV, but I still kind of want one - partly because I genuinely always have liked the multicolor line but also because I kind of want to fulfill that desire from all those years ago.


----------



## Sparkletastic

More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words @Sparkletastic
> Like you, I have also been  the same Gucci Hibiscus Red Dionysus Mini Chain Bag.  I already have a red WOC and a black WOC. The Emerald is beautiful, too - and what is with the mixed hardware on the chain vs. the clasp. I know you’ve brought this up before.  How are you enjoying your navy Dionysus?


I love the look of my Dionysus but it’s the only bag I own that’s inconvenient to wear. The leather is rigid and it has divided sections (why???) so each of my three WOC are actually easier to use. 

I struggle with navy bags and this one becomes a lovely neutral the few times I wear jeans. So, it stays but, it’s not a home run. 

I hate to sound negative because I do enjoy wearing it from a looks standpoint but, I wouldn’t recommend the Dionysus in this size. 

How do you feel about wearability with your Chanel WOC?


----------



## msd_bags

It’s Valentine’s Day now where I am, and I made it a point to wear a red bag!  I have several other red bags (for our red bag week) but I got this in 2020 in the middle of the pandemic, so this has rarely been used.

My Saint Laurent Eastside tote(?). It’s not actually the exact red I want as it has rust undertone. But I like how bright it is.


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> Really great point about them all being so different. I think this really goes back to creating a vision for my collection, and when I do think about that, certain bags can almost certainly be taken off the wishlist. The PLG Butterfly Bucket bag, for example - it's more "rugged" than I want most of my bags in my collection to be. Plus, I already have a PLG tote that fill my desire for a little bit of "ruggedness", and I have a fringed bucket bag coming my way, so the Butterfly Bucket wouldn't really be filling any need or hole in my collection. The Urban Southern bag, while I love the aesthetic of it, should also probably fall off my wishlist because I just can't see that hand carry only bag working for me at all. Certainly not now, with baby, and it was never my preference before baby either. (I make an exception for the LV Speedy because somehow that is one bag that is magically comfortable for me to hand-carry, but every other bag in my collection that is not a clutch allows for shoulder carry in one way or another). I have seen some people have ordered that circle tote and had Urban Souther add a crossbody strap to it, but I don't particularly care for that either - it's so large that, from what I've seen, the shape becomes odd carried crossbody, and I can't imagine I'd find that particular bag a comfortable crossbody anyway. Thinking about this also makes me feel that certain bags, like the Louboutin Cabarock, should stay on the wishlist. I'm still not sure about another tote, but the bag itself it totally me and definitely a style I know works for me.
> 
> I love what you said about sparking meaningful joy re. the Parker. That is such a great point. I like the bag, so it's easy for me to convince myself it sparks joy, but I would say you're right in that it doesn't spark any meaningful joy. As I type this, I'm looking at another one of my bags that I have packed up for tomorrow, and it sparks SO much joy for me in a way the Coach Parker doesn't. As far as the Coach Court, I'm going to do what you suggested and wear it over the next few months. I suspect it may also be one to go though - when I've worn it before, it's fine. I don't dislike it, and I don't have any issues with its comfort or functionality. But I also wouldn't say it makes me particularly happy. I think my overall feelings about it are just that it's fine, but I'll give it a few more wears before ultimately deciding.
> 
> 
> My bag use has gotten so interesting these days. If I'm out with baby, it's definitely a diaper bag and/or possibly a smaller crossbody if I'm leaving the diaper bag in the car. But, when I go out without the baby (which, admittedly, is rare), a lot of bags that previously were too small for my everyday are now getting use. It's because I'm not going anywhere for very long without baby so I no longer need to carry everything I could possibly need in a whole day with me. Still, that doesn't necessitate or justify a Birkin in anyway for me!
> 
> 
> *I think we talked about the Court bag in another thread - I don't know why I struggle with it so much! I think it really goes back to loving the leather. But I'm just kind of whatever about the bag overall. I'm not sure if it makes sense to keep it just because I love the leather, but it's also what seems to be making it hard for me to let go of. *
> 
> 
> My monogram one is with the dark pink interior and my DA on is with the light pink interior. The pink interiors definitely speak to me!  I agree in that I prefer leather, but I do see the advantages and uses for canvas, and being that totes have been my favorite and most used bag style for so long, the two NFs were worth it for me. Your Coach tote is wonderful though - it looks great and definitely fulfills the same function!
> 
> 
> It's so nice when a bag "returns home!" I'm glad you were able to find yours again.
> 
> And I totally hear you re. downsizing! Whenever I feel like I'm making progress, I undo it with more purchases!
> 
> 
> These are all beautiful, but that Gucci has me in heart eyes!
> 
> 
> I relate to this! The LV multicolor line was the hot thing when I was in college, and I desperately wanted one. I remember saying that all I wanted was "the little one" (meaning the Pochette accessories) because I figured that was my cheapest option. However, even though I always liked bags, I knew nothing about designer bags before entering college. (In my first week on campus, a on my dorm floor was talking about how she felt some people were snobby because she had a Coach...I vividly remember her saying, "I love my Louie, but I love my Coach too," and I had NO idea what she was talking about. I thought maybe she was talking about people she was dating! ). Before then, my most beloved and most expensive bags were a black Guess bag and a denim bags from Aeropostle. Spending $100s, or more, was unfathomable to me. My second year I bought a Coach bag, and I still remember the feeling I had purchasing it - I couldn't believe I spent so much! Of course, LV is far more than Coach, so even though I so very desperately wanted a multicolor LV, it just wasn't happening. I remember when I graduated, my mom said she'd buy me a bag as a graduation present, and I knew I wanted an LV. But the multicolor Pochette accessories was maybe $400-$500 at the time, and I just didn't feel like I could ask her to spend that much money on such a little bag. I ended up chasing a pre-loved Epi bag that could actually fit a good amount of things and would be suited in a more professional setting (and I still have that bag today!). I never did get a multicolor LV, but I still kind of want one - partly because I genuinely always have liked the multicolor line but also because I kind of want to fulfill that desire from all those years ago.


Get rid of the court bag. There are many great vintage Coach bags with wonderful leather. It shouldn't be that hard to find one in a style and color that wows you.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> First, how is Jige pronounced? LOL! And I saw some that were more squareish vs rectangular. The one (rectangular) I like is a later / less sought after version? If so, that’s great news. The less competition the better. What is the proper model names of the two versions? Thanks!


Jeuh (G) jaaay (I have no idea how to describe its pronunciation lol . I can describe it as saying G but in a jjjj way
im sure someone like @papertiger can describe it better. The Elan slim rectangle shape is newer, but I don’t think either is hard to obtain if the store has one. Pre Covid they were good deals (below retail) the mini ones made cute clutches. I only know them as the jige PM and jige PM elan, but they also came in GM (and possibly others) and I don’t know if the mini was a TPM 
hugs


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> Jeuh (G) jaaay (I have no idea how to describe its pronunciation lol . I can describe it as saying G but in a jjjj way
> im sure someone like @papertiger can describe it better. The Elan slim rectangle shape is newer, but I don’t think either is hard to obtain if the store has one. Pre Covid they were good deals (below retail) the mini ones made cute clutches. I only know them as the jige PM and jige PM elan, but they also came in GM (and possibly others) and I don’t know if the mini was a TPM
> hugs


Thanks for the insight. I also found this. Does it sound right?https://www.howtopronounce.com/french/hermes-jige

I may just have to wander into the local Hermes store, show a picture and grunt.


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ha, ha, well, I've given it some thought, but these are still preliminary thoughts.  I'm not very good at describing color, especially the undertones, but I'm looking for a true red, maybe similar to the shade of a tomato?  I think Gucci makes some of the best reds, and I've eyed the Horsebit 1955 top handle bag in all red leather off and on.
> However I think I'm leaning towards a smaller chain shoulder bag for this choice because I see a red bag as more of an evening bag for me than daytime, although ideally it would be great if it could transition from day to night.  So maybe a reissue mini or even the rectangular mini in lambskin.  I love the camellia pattern and considered a wallet on chain but I want something bigger than a wallet on chain.   I guess that's as far as I've gotten in my ruminations.  Would love any input or suggestions.
> 
> @Katinahat, I have a Joules blazer and a wool coat.  I love the blazer -- it's such a lovely pink/lilac color.  Would love to see yours whenever you have the opportunity.


Of course, when I get home I’ll post a pic of it. 





papertiger said:


> Same.
> I rode regularly until my late teens. Hacking and dressage. No hunting and I hated jumping. Some of my mother's family were professionally in racing.
> I stopped because of uni and 1M other pressures  .
> Then I started again because my SIL bought a Friesian (dressage) horse which I ride when at hers (Germany).
> In Scotland there is a Shetland in next door's 'garden' (it's a field). I look after her but obviously she's not to ride.
> I'm still interested in competitions especially the dressage as SIL competes, but I don't keep up with the news. I go to horse shows more recently (pre-pandemic) because it's a pure pleasure now I don't have to compete or get ready.


Sounds like great riding experience. Mine was a lot of hacking out but no shows or anything like that. Lovely to still ride at your SIL. 


Kimbashop said:


> I hope you are having a wonderful time on your well-deserved holiday!


Thanks! 


afroken said:


> Oh I forgot another bag that's on my "thinking but waiting" list. Well, I'm not really thinking about whether I'm going to get it, I know I'll get it! The problem is I don't know when it'll turn up! It's the Balenciaga Vibrato City in black.
> 
> I have a few bags from the indie Italian designer Massaccessi that I want to get but I'm waiting for specific leathers/styles to go on sale.
> 
> I'm loosely interested in the following styles (might buy if one shows up for a great price, but am not actively looking):
> 
> Polene Numero Neuf in black, regular size
> Mulberry Alexa in red or dark green, mini size
> Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny in purple or red


Mini Alexa is a great bag and lots lighter than the regular/medium size. 


dramaprincess713 said:


> My burgundy bags:
> 
> - Kate Spade On Purpose tote
> - Polene Numero Un
> View attachment 5326596
> 
> 
> And my red bags:
> - Gucci Soho Disco
> - Kacy Yom Eun Bi
> View attachment 5326597
> 
> 
> I had a bit of a revelation while I was thinking about this post. I was going to say how red is such a hard color for me. I love both my red bags, but I’m not sure either are quite my perfect shade of red…close but not quite there. I’m quite picky about reds. And then I was thinking about how I’m also picky about burgundy (though I’m quite happy with shades of the two burgundy bags I have). And I’ve also been thinking lately about how I’m picky about blue and navy. And I realized, I think really, I’m just picky in general! Things that tend to immediately draw me to bags are interesting details (studs, whipstitching, quilting, fringe, colorblocking, hardware, etc.) or color. On the color side of things, I think because I’m so picky in the specific shades and hues that I like, when I find a bag in just that right shade, I feel an almost overwhelming urge to buy it.
> 
> As far as red goes, my perfect red is a blue-based red but one that is still bright and isn’t too dark. I haven’t quite gotten it red. The Kacy Yom I have is a gorgeous red and what I’d consider a true red, but I’d like just a bit more blue in it to be my perfect red. The Gucci is also a gorgeous red but not quite as bright as I’d like for my perfect red. The best example of my perfect red that I’ve found is this LV Pochette Metis, but I don’t particular want the PM and even if I did, wouldn’t want that style in red. I’ve also never seen it in person, so who knows if it’s actually my perfect red in real life
> View attachment 5326614
> 
> 
> I’ve also recently come across photos of the Cerise color/leather from Rough and Tumble which looks like it may be my perfect red. But the world of Rough and Tumble is confusing to me, and it seems like it was a past/limited leather offering so I’m not sure I could get it now anyway. Plus, I really don’t need to be adding bags to my wishlist or actual collection, though it seems the wishlist is growing anyway.


Beautiful bags! I like your wish list choice too. 


dramaprincess713 said:


> Really great point about them all being so different. I think this really goes back to creating a vision for my collection, and when I do think about that, certain bags can almost certainly be taken off the wishlist. The PLG Butterfly Bucket bag, for example - it's more "rugged" than I want most of my bags in my collection to be. Plus, I already have a PLG tote that fill my desire for a little bit of "ruggedness", and I have a fringed bucket bag coming my way, so the Butterfly Bucket wouldn't really be filling any need or hole in my collection. The Urban Southern bag, while I love the aesthetic of it, should also probably fall off my wishlist because I just can't see that hand carry only bag working for me at all. Certainly not now, with baby, and it was never my preference before baby either. (I make an exception for the LV Speedy because somehow that is one bag that is magically comfortable for me to hand-carry, but every other bag in my collection that is not a clutch allows for shoulder carry in one way or another). I have seen some people have ordered that circle tote and had Urban Souther add a crossbody strap to it, but I don't particularly care for that either - it's so large that, from what I've seen, the shape becomes odd carried crossbody, and I can't imagine I'd find that particular bag a comfortable crossbody anyway. Thinking about this also makes me feel that certain bags, like the Louboutin Cabarock, should stay on the wishlist. I'm still not sure about another tote, but the bag itself it totally me and definitely a style I know works for me.
> 
> I love what you said about sparking meaningful joy re. the Parker. That is such a great point. I like the bag, so it's easy for me to convince myself it sparks joy, but I would say you're right in that it doesn't spark any meaningful joy. As I type this, I'm looking at another one of my bags that I have packed up for tomorrow, and it sparks SO much joy for me in a way the Coach Parker doesn't. As far as the Coach Court, I'm going to do what you suggested and wear it over the next few months. I suspect it may also be one to go though - when I've worn it before, it's fine. I don't dislike it, and I don't have any issues with its comfort or functionality. But I also wouldn't say it makes me particularly happy. I think my overall feelings about it are just that it's fine, but I'll give it a few more wears before ultimately deciding.
> 
> 
> My bag use has gotten so interesting these days. If I'm out with baby, it's definitely a diaper bag and/or possibly a smaller crossbody if I'm leaving the diaper bag in the car. But, when I go out without the baby (which, admittedly, is rare), a lot of bags that previously were too small for my everyday are now getting use. It's because I'm not going anywhere for very long without baby so I no longer need to carry everything I could possibly need in a whole day with me. Still, that doesn't necessitate or justify a Birkin in anyway for me!
> 
> 
> I think we talked about the Court bag in another thread - I don't know why I struggle with it so much! I think it really goes back to loving the leather. But I'm just kind of whatever about the bag overall. I'm not sure if it makes sense to keep it just because I love the leather, but it's also what seems to be making it hard for me to let go of.
> 
> 
> My monogram one is with the dark pink interior and my DA on is with the light pink interior. The pink interiors definitely speak to me!  I agree in that I prefer leather, but I do see the advantages and uses for canvas, and being that totes have been my favorite and most used bag style for so long, the two NFs were worth it for me. Your Coach tote is wonderful though - it looks great and definitely fulfills the same function!
> 
> 
> It's so nice when a bag "returns home!" I'm glad you were able to find yours again.
> 
> And I totally hear you re. downsizing! Whenever I feel like I'm making progress, I undo it with more purchases!
> 
> 
> These are all beautiful, but that Gucci has me in heart eyes!
> 
> 
> I relate to this! The LV multicolor line was the hot thing when I was in college, and I desperately wanted one. I remember saying that all I wanted was "the little one" (meaning the Pochette accessories) because I figured that was my cheapest option. However, even though I always liked bags, I knew nothing about designer bags before entering college. (In my first week on campus, a on my dorm floor was talking about how she felt some people were snobby because she had a Coach...I vividly remember her saying, "I love my Louie, but I love my Coach too," and I had NO idea what she was talking about. I thought maybe she was talking about people she was dating! ). Before then, my most beloved and most expensive bags were a black Guess bag and a denim bags from Aeropostle. Spending $100s, or more, was unfathomable to me. My second year I bought a Coach bag, and I still remember the feeling I had purchasing it - I couldn't believe I spent so much! Of course, LV is far more than Coach, so even though I so very desperately wanted a multicolor LV, it just wasn't happening. I remember when I graduated, my mom said she'd buy me a bag as a graduation present, and I knew I wanted an LV. But the multicolor Pochette accessories was maybe $400-$500 at the time, and I just didn't feel like I could ask her to spend that much money on such a little bag. I ended up chasing a pre-loved Epi bag that could actually fit a good amount of things and would be suited in a more professional setting (and I still have that bag today!). I never did get a multicolor LV, but I still kind of want one - partly because I genuinely always have liked the multicolor line but also because I kind of want to fulfill that desire from all those years ago.


Oh yes, both the pink interiors were the ones that drew me if I did get one. 


msd_bags said:


> It’s Valentine’s Day now where I am, and I made it a point to wear a red bag!  I have several other red bags (for our red bag week) but I got this in 2020 in the middle of the pandemic, so this has rarely been used.
> 
> My Saint Laurent Eastside tote(?). It’s not actually the exact red I want as it has rust undertone. But I like how bright it is.
> View attachment 5326641


Stunning red bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Last night when having dinner a hawker  wearing loads of crossbody bags and carrying a tray of SLGs came into our restaurant. (I say SLGs with a pinch of salt as I don’t know if they were leather). I didn’t know whether to laugh or cry! Chanel, MK, Dior, YSL, Gucci were all there. It’s what has always put me off MK which I’ve seen on many travels sold this way.

I find this trade so disappointing. They were so clearly fakes I’m not sure why anyone bothers. Maybe they’d look less so when dressed nicely and just wearing one bag. Several tables bought something. The hawker was quite pushy. I told him quietly but firmly no and when he persisted that I only buy direct from the brand and he soon went away. Am I being snobby? I don’t mind any handbag makers copying a style without the branding but this trade must be illegal? I’ve not seen it so obviously in the U.K. but I expect it happens everywhere if you look.

I guess this would have been one way for me to own the Chanel I desire but there would be no joy for me because it would not be genuine and luxurious it would instead represent something wrong. Imagine if I posted a picture of it!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Last night when having dinner a hawker  wearing loads of crossbody bags and carrying a tray of SLGs came into our restaurant. (I say SLGs with a pinch of salt as I don’t know if they were leather). I didn’t know whether to laugh or cry! Chanel, MK, Dior, YSL, Gucci were all there. It’s what has always put me off MK which I’ve seen on many travels sold this way.
> 
> I find this trade so disappointing. They were so clearly fakes I’m not sure why anyone bothers. Maybe they’d look less so when dressed nicely and just wearing one bag. Several tables bought something. The hawker was quite pushy. I told him quietly but firmly no and when he persisted that I only buy direct from the brand and he soon went away. Am I being snobby? I don’t mind any handbag makers copying a style without the branding but this trade must be illegal? I’ve not seen it so obviously in the U.K. but I expect it happens everywhere if you look.
> 
> I guess this would have been one way for me to own the Chanel I desire but there would be no joy for me because it would not be genuine and luxurious it would instead represent something wrong. Imagine if I posted a picture of it!



It is illegal in the UK, but I see even otherwise respectable little independent boutiques selling the most terrible fakes, some displayed in the window. We don't see what's going on so much because most of that trade is online - but there're tons. It all ends-up as landfill.

I saw a side-bar mainstream news item that basically said copies were so good you'd need a microscope to check differences. Then they illustrated it with possibly the worst fakes I've ever seen, even in the tiny pics, I could could make out the illustrations at least were total rubbish.

I don't think hawkers of any sort are brave enough to normally come into restaurants, I think it's a sales push for Valentine's. They wait till some brave worker asks them to leave. They (illegal traders) used to be all over S. France blanket on the pavements, _then_ they gave police the authority to not only fine the traders but to seize goods (and destroy) and have powers to seize and destroy their customers fakes as well. Zero tolerance towards the sales of fakes is what we need. I don't mind what people carry but it's the unsuspecting victim further down the line I worry about.

You're not a snob. People who have never held an authentic Gucci or LV or Hermes will only see logos, some don't even care. I remember sitting in a train when 2 guys were bantering with a woman about her fake 'LV' totally taken in. In carriage, and only within my view,  I saw at least 5 more expensive bags, a SLP SDJ, Gucci Soho Disco, mine and a coupe of other. Most people's idea of luxury is often only very surface.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Last night when having dinner a hawker  wearing loads of crossbody bags and carrying a tray of SLGs came into our restaurant. (I say SLGs with a pinch of salt as I don’t know if they were leather). I didn’t know whether to laugh or cry! Chanel, MK, Dior, YSL, Gucci were all there. It’s what has always put me off MK which I’ve seen on many travels sold this way.
> 
> I find this trade so disappointing. They were so clearly fakes I’m not sure why anyone bothers. Maybe they’d look less so when dressed nicely and just wearing one bag. Several tables bought something. The hawker was quite pushy. I told him quietly but firmly no and when he persisted that I only buy direct from the brand and he soon went away. Am I being snobby? I don’t mind any handbag makers copying a style without the branding but this trade must be illegal? I’ve not seen it so obviously in the U.K. but I expect it happens everywhere if you look.
> 
> I guess this would have been one way for me to own the Chanel I desire but there would be no joy for me because it would not be genuine and luxurious it would instead represent something wrong. Imagine if I posted a picture of it!


I can't believe they allowed the hawker into the restaurant. I would never buy one either.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

There have been so many amazing red bags from all of you. I have nothing to add as all of mine were shown when I tried to decide which to keep. Going back years ago I had prettier red bags, but they didn't work for me often so out they went. 
 I don't actually have any bag I am eyeing at the moment. If I see something contemporary that I want and I know I will wear it, I get it. With Premier bags I have not really been looking at them because I am not going anywhere interesting to wear them. Once things open up again more, I am sure things will change somewhat.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Last night when having dinner a hawker  wearing loads of crossbody bags and carrying a tray of SLGs came into our restaurant. (I say SLGs with a pinch of salt as I don’t know if they were leather). I didn’t know whether to laugh or cry! Chanel, MK, Dior, YSL, Gucci were all there. It’s what has always put me off MK which I’ve seen on many travels sold this way.
> 
> I find this trade so disappointing. They were so clearly fakes I’m not sure why anyone bothers. Maybe they’d look less so when dressed nicely and just wearing one bag. Several tables bought something. The hawker was quite pushy. I told him quietly but firmly no and when he persisted that I only buy direct from the brand and he soon went away. Am I being snobby? I don’t mind any handbag makers copying a style without the branding but this trade must be illegal? I’ve not seen it so obviously in the U.K. but I expect it happens everywhere if you look.
> 
> I guess this would have been one way for me to own the Chanel I desire but there would be no joy for me because it would not be genuine and luxurious it would instead represent something wrong. Imagine if I posted a picture of it!


It’s not unusual where I am to see fakes, especially the be-logoed bags.  These bags normally come from China.  There’s also categories, like Class AAA is as close to the original as you can get, and can also be somewhat pricey.  I think Class Bs are the obvious fakes.  This is probably why I am not attracted to some brands/styles.  The government at times raid warehouses or even stores which sell. But I don’t think there is a lasting solution to this problem, at least for now.


----------



## dcooney4

Once I take out Miss SBS out today I will have completed the wear my red /burgundy bags challenge. I no longer have a pink bag. Happy Valentine’s Day everyone!


----------



## dcooney4

The only one I didn’t wear is one that is listed as I want to make sure it stays pristine.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> It is illegal in the UK, but I see even otherwise respectable little independent boutiques selling the most terrible fakes, some displayed in the window. We don't see what's going on so much because most of that trade is online - but there're tons. It all ends-up as landfill.
> 
> I saw a side-bar mainstream news item that basically said copies were so good you'd need a microscope to check differences. Then they illustrated it with possibly the worst fakes I've ever seen, even in the tiny pics, I could could make out the illustrations at least were total rubbish.
> 
> I don't think hawkers of any sort are brave enough to normally come into restaurants, I think it's a sales push for Valentine's. They wait till some brave worker asks them to leave. They (illegal traders) used to be all over S. France blanket on the pavements, _then_ they gave police the authority to not only fine the traders but to seize goods (and destroy) and have powers to seize and destroy their customers fakes as well. Zero tolerance towards the sales of fakes is what we need. I don't mind what people carry but it's the unsuspecting victim further down the line I worry about.
> 
> You're not a snob. People who have never held an authentic Gucci or LV or Hermes will only see logos, some don't even care. I remember sitting in a train when 2 guys were bantering with a woman about her fake 'LV' totally taken in. In carriage, and only within my view,  I saw at least 5 more expensive bags, a SLP SDJ, Gucci Soho Disco, mine and a coupe of other. Most people's idea of luxury is often only very surface.





dcooney4 said:


> I can't believe they allowed the hawker into the restaurant. I would never buy one either.





msd_bags said:


> It’s not unusual where I am to see fakes, especially the be-logoed bags.  These bags normally come from China.  There’s also categories, like Class AAA is as close to the original as you can get, and can also be somewhat pricey.  I think Class Bs are the obvious fakes.  This is probably why I am not attracted to some brands/styles.  The government at times raid warehouses or even stores which sell. But I don’t think there is a lasting solution to this problem, at least for now.


Interesting points and yes, I’m sure there is loads of it online. These were very obviously fakes as the leather just wasn’t leather and the hardware looked terrible. I was really surprised the restaurant didn’t remove him but it was outside and he dotted in and out quite quickly. Hard got them to do anything when some people were buying too. 


dcooney4 said:


> Once I take out Miss SBS out today I will have completed the wear my red /burgundy bags challenge. I no longer have a pink bag. Happy Valentine’s Day everyone!


Beautiful! But of course I’d love an SBS! Happy Valentine’s!


----------



## ElainePG

Claudia Herzog said:


> View attachment 5326269
> 
> My red bag for Valentine's week: Massaccesi Little Charlotte Shoulder Bag in dark red fiore with gold hardware and beige lining.  In indoor lighting, the color is a deeper red than pictured here.


This is a terrific design.


----------



## Katinahat

Not a red bag for Valentine’s Day (I don’t have any even at home) but my Loewe basket is having a wonderful day out with the family.


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> I had the PS1 Tiny before and you’re right, it’s the perfect crossbody. However, I got it in the wrong leather (I prefer PS lambskin and I got calf). It turned out to be too heavy (same weight empty as my PS1 medium filled up!), and it slouched in an unflattering way. So I sold that, but I’m loosely looking for another PS1 tiny in lamb!
> 
> I remember reading here that you had a Mulberry Alexa before? I have an Alexa too and I love the aesthetics, in fact that’s what attracted me to the PS1 in the first place! However I gotta say the one problem I have with the Alexa is that with the strap it came with, it was way too heavy, even empty. Last year I finally found another shoulder strap to make it comfortable. Did you also have a problem with Alexa’s weight?
> 
> @Katinahat you have a few Alexa’s too, out of curiosity did you ever find the medium size heavy?


My PS1 Tiny is lambskin, and I adore the weight. Then again, I'm partial to lambskin in all my bags.    I hope you find one you're looking for.

I had several problems with the Alexa, though I loved the way it looked (when I wasn't carrying it!). It was too heavy, and it was also too wide. Plus, the strap was too long and too thin. 

I did try it with a wider (cloth) strap, but that didn't help with the width or the weight. I eventually had to accept that I was throwing good money after bad with straps, and I sold it last year.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> @Jereni , that Lily you like is a gorgeous colour! No wonder you like it. However, as you say would you use it when you have such beautiful Chanel chain bags already. I love my Lily’s. They are a great size, I love the chain doubled over my shoulder or long crossbody and the bag isn’t structured so works casually or more formally. I have one in black SHW and one in oak GHW but I don’t have the option to carry Chanel like you do. If I did I th honk they would steal a lot of carries from these.
> 
> I have the oak Lily here with me. I love the original NVT leather it is made from (although this one is not old). The colour and vibe are great for summer/hotter weather I also like the way it looks with my new Fit Flop leather sandals and mulberry bracelet.
> View attachment 5326390
> 
> Here worn with a summer dress for going out to eat.
> 
> View attachment 5326396
> 
> Plus a bag spill to show how much it holds. New Darley pink card case has been a fabulous purchase.
> View attachment 5326398


Your Lily is perfect with your summer dress. And a perfect match to your sandals. I'm surprised by how much it holds!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> If this was a Chanel it would be called an _exceptionnel_, and for very good reason (and can you imagine the price tag?  ) It's a working piece of art


I suppose in a way it is an _exceptionnel_, of sorts. This was a runway bag, and the price tag was super-scary. But a tPF friend found it for me a few years later on a reseller site for peanuts, and urged me to buy it. (She knows her MJ. She wasn't the consigner. I'm sure it's the real thing.)

Even though I only carry it a few times a year, I've never regretted the purchase.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I love your bag and the spill. Are these tom ford sunnies?


The sunnies are Tiffany. I just got them last year, and I love them!


----------



## lill_canele

Sold all my big work totes (only 2) end of last year.
After deciding between 3 contenders, I got my Moynat PM tote! Following my 1 bag in, 1 bag out rule.



lill_canele said:


> Checked off the wishlist ~
> (And cute gifts from my CA!)
> 
> View attachment 5326387
> View attachment 5326388



Was very tempted to buy a few more things that day, but held back! lol, telling myself to be patient! I'll take my time to enjoy the new bag as I wait for other things to come along.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> @ElainePG - I agree withe @DME. I have 3 Dioramas of which 2 are a little over the top and I still successfully style them with nice casual outfits. So, if you’re interested, I wouldn’t let that stop me.
> 
> Also, I always enjoy seeing your tweed bag. What a wonderful item in your collection! I would love to follow suit and get the perfect non leather bag for variety. So few brands do fabric now though.
> 
> I saw a Marc Jacobs bag I was interested in but I paused because the price was so low. How is your bag’s quality? I know so little about the brand.


@Sparkletastic , I don't know anything about recent MJ bags. I only know about the ones I purchased when I was first on tPF, back in 2014, 2015-ish, when the brand was still split between *Marc Jacobs* (high end) and *Marc by Marc Jacobs* (not necessarily lower end, but simpler and more affordable). I have two Marc Jacobs bags from back in the day, and the quality is excellent.

The current collection of Marc Jacobs bags doesn't speak to me. Which bag were you interested in?

BTW, my tweed bag isn't actually non-leather, it's sequins over leather. Lah-dee-dah!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> It’s Valentine’s Day now where I am, and I made it a point to wear a red bag!  I have several other red bags (for our red bag week) but I got this in 2020 in the middle of the pandemic, so this has rarely been used.
> 
> My Saint Laurent Eastside tote(?). It’s not actually the exact red I want as it has rust undertone. But I like how bright it is.
> View attachment 5326641


I love the look (and color) of this bag!


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> - I’m so ignorant on Hermes it’s laughable. First, how is Jige pronounced? LOL!  And I saw some that were more squareish vs rectangular. The one (rectangular) I like is a later / less sought after version? If so, that’s great news. The less competition the better. What is the proper model names of the two versions? Thanks!



There are 47 jiges currently for sale on TRR.   This is a fairly old design so there are lots for sale on the resale market.   


			https://www.therealreal.com/products?keywords=hermes%20jige
		

Hermes uses the elan to designate a variation of a bag design that they elongate east west.    Some of the ones for sale on TRR are designated elan that really not.   

The longevity of the design also means you can get it a variety of leathers.   Here is a guide to Hermes leathers.





						Reference: Hermes(groupie)'s Leather Book
					

NOTE : THIS IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2/19/2010  ******************  Moderators' Note: Welcome to the Leather Book!! Special Thank you to our wonderful Hermesgroupie for taking the time to gather this information for the members back when our subforum was new!!  We raise our glasses to you...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I have heard a girlfriend who speaks french pronounce it in a manner that sounds like gee gee to my ear.  Don't know if that is right.  Probably close. I am guessing the second syllable has a more jay sound.  (I flunked phonetics).


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I suppose in a way it is an _exceptionnel_, of sorts. This was a runway bag, and the price tag was super-scary. But a tPF friend found it for me a few years later on a reseller site for peanuts, and urged me to buy it. (She knows her MJ. She wasn't the consigner. I'm sure it's the real thing.)
> 
> Even though I only carry it a few times a year, I've never regretted the purchase.



If copies ever existed, it would prob not be sequins on leather, just sequin material to fool the eye. Can't believe it was peanuts, but then I have a Venetia bought from new (dark blue and red) and now the price would buy you an SLG, at the time it was a lot for me,  it's just one of the most well-made, durable and stunning bags I own.


----------



## baghabitz34

My reds:



left to right: Coach Cooper in Bordeaux, KS Mega Lane, LV Neonoe with Cherry Berry leather


TB Perry tote in claret, Ferragamo Gancini tote in Nebbiolo, Coach Field Tote in wine


All Coach:Zip tote, Rogue, Dreamer


----------



## baghabitz34

Using my Neonoe for Valentine’s Day


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> Using my Neonoe for Valentine’s Day
> View attachment 5326960


Your bags are a stunning collection of red. I’ve been looking at LV monogram and am quite taken by the rose Neonoe. It says it carries crossbody as well as over the shoulder but there is no photo. Is the length enough?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> Last night when having dinner a hawker  wearing loads of crossbody bags and carrying a tray of SLGs came into our restaurant. (I say SLGs with a pinch of salt as I don’t know if they were leather). I didn’t know whether to laugh or cry! Chanel, MK, Dior, YSL, Gucci were all there. It’s what has always put me off MK which I’ve seen on many travels sold this way.
> 
> I find this trade so disappointing. They were so clearly fakes I’m not sure why anyone bothers. Maybe they’d look less so when dressed nicely and just wearing one bag. Several tables bought something. The hawker was quite pushy. I told him quietly but firmly no and when he persisted that I only buy direct from the brand and he soon went away. Am I being snobby? I don’t mind any handbag makers copying a style without the branding but this trade must be illegal? I’ve not seen it so obviously in the U.K. but I expect it happens everywhere if you look.
> 
> I guess this would have been one way for me to own the Chanel I desire but there would be no joy for me because it would not be genuine and luxurious it would instead represent something wrong. Imagine if I posted a picture of it!


I utterly despise fakes because it’s theft of intellectual property and often supports crime syndicates.


ElainePG said:


> The sunnies are Tiffany. I just got them last year, and I love them!


Tiffany’s makes great sunnies. I have 2 pair I love. Yours are beautiful.


ElainePG said:


> @Sparkletastic , I don't know anything about recent MJ bags. I only know about the ones I purchased when I was first on tPF, back in 2014, 2015-ish, when the brand was still split between *Marc Jacobs* (high end) and *Marc by Marc Jacobs* (not necessarily lower end, but simpler and more affordable). I have two Marc Jacobs bags from back in the day, and the quality is excellent.
> 
> The current collection of Marc Jacobs bags doesn't speak to me. Which bag were you interested in?
> 
> BTW, my tweed bag isn't actually non-leather, it's sequins over leather. Lah-dee-dah!


Ooooooh!!! Even better!!!  Wowsa!

This is the Marc Jacobs bag. It’s super inexpensive and I just need a small gold bag for certain outfits until I find “the” small gold bag. Also, with Saks card and credits it would be almost free  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cordeliere said:


> There are 47 jiges currently for sale on TRR.   This is a fairly old design so there are lots for sale on the resale market.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products?keywords=hermes%20jige
> 
> 
> Hermes uses the elan to designate a variation of a bag design that they elongate east west.    Some of the ones for sale on TRR are designated elan that really not.
> 
> The longevity of the design also means you can get it a variety of leathers.   Here is a guide to Hermes leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference: Hermes(groupie)'s Leather Book
> 
> 
> NOTE : THIS IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2/19/2010  ******************  Moderators' Note: Welcome to the Leather Book!! Special Thank you to our wonderful Hermesgroupie for taking the time to gather this information for the members back when our subforum was new!!  We raise our glasses to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard a girlfriend who speaks french pronounce it in a manner that sounds like gee gee to my ear.  Don't know if that is right.  Probably close. I am guessing the second syllable has a more jay sound.  (I flunked phonetics).


Thanks!  I won’t ever buy from TRR but that availability helps me know I can get a bag somewhere because I think I’ll get the H clutch and the Fendi First over the next year or so.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> My reds:
> View attachment 5326956
> 
> 
> left to right: Coach Cooper in Bordeaux, KS Mega Lane, LV Neonoe with Cherry Berry leather
> View attachment 5326957
> 
> TB Perry tote in claret, Ferragamo Gancini tote in Nebbiolo, Coach Field Tote in wine
> View attachment 5326958
> 
> All Coach:Zip tote, Rogue, Dreamer



Fab all but this one "Ferragamo Gancini tote in Nebbiolo" hello!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Interesting points and yes, I’m sure there is loads of it online. These were very obviously fakes as the leather just wasn’t leather and the hardware looked terrible. I was really surprised the restaurant didn’t remove him but it was outside and he dotted in and out quite quickly. Hard got them to do anything when some people were buying too.
> 
> Beautiful! But of course I’d love an SBS! Happy Valentine’s!



So long as there're silly people buying them they'll continue. It's 'our' fault.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I utterly despise fakes because it’s theft of intellectual property and often supports crime syndicates.
> Tiffany’s makes great sunnies. I have 2 pair I love. Yours are beautiful.
> Ooooooh!!! Even better!!!  Wowsa!
> 
> This is the Marc Jacobs bag. It’s super inexpensive and I just need a small gold bag for certain outfits until I find “the” small gold bag. Also, with Saks card and credits it would be almost free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I won’t ever buy from TRR but that availability helps me know I can get a bag somewhere because I think I’ll get the H clutch and the Fendi First over the next year or so.


It wasn't until I saw this picture, I finally realized the logo is two Js, one upside down. I never noticed that before!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> If copies ever existed, it would prob not be sequins on leather, just sequin material to fool the eye. Can't believe it was peanuts, but then I have a Venetia bought from new (dark blue and red) and now the price would buy you an SLG, at the time it was a lot for me,  it's just one of the most well-made, durable and stunning bags I own.


Oh, it was definitely peanuts! I keep notes on all my bag purchases, and I went back to check. I have no idea why it was priced so low. This is a "forever" bag for me.


----------



## ElainePG

My other red/burgundy bags:

*RED Valentino Bow Clutch, raspberry:*



*Valentino VLock shoulder bag, cherry:*



*PLG Mini Crossbody Tote, cranberry:*


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> My other red/burgundy bags:
> 
> *RED Valentino Bow Clutch, raspberry:*
> View attachment 5327038
> 
> 
> *Valentino VLock shoulder bag, cherry:*
> View attachment 5327042
> 
> 
> *PLG Mini Crossbody Tote, cranberry:*
> View attachment 5327043


Love the reds. When Go forth goods mini comes in can you do a review? I was afraid to order the version with a zipper and outside pocket because I thought it might make it weigh more , but having a zipper would be great.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> My reds:
> View attachment 5326956
> 
> 
> left to right: Coach Cooper in Bordeaux, KS Mega Lane, LV Neonoe with Cherry Berry leather
> View attachment 5326957
> 
> TB Perry tote in claret, Ferragamo Gancini tote in Nebbiolo, Coach Field Tote in wine
> View attachment 5326958
> 
> All Coach:Zip tote, Rogue, Dreamer


Wow you have a lovely selection. Just wonderful.


----------



## dramaprincess713

My Valentine’s Day bag (there’s pink in it so I think it fall into this moth’s color theme/challenge): MM Astra Satchel, modified with a sliding chain/leather strap instead of a top handle; fuchsia lambskin, black nappa, and silver diamond leathers: dark gunmetal hardware; black lambskin lining; added slip pocket to the back. Today was the first time I’ve been able to use this bag since getting it, and I am in love. It checks every box for me in terms of style and functionality, and I think it’s just gorgeous. I wouldn’t mind if Marco does come out with a version that’s a bit bigger, but this is a great medium-size for me. This one is definitely a bag that sparks joy for me!


----------



## coffee2go

I’ve been going through my bags and noticed that a couple of bags despite having an organizer inside them started to have a mark/sort of losing its shape on the corners due to space between a bag organizer and the bag itself…this made me take out organizers to let bags rest a bit  I also started to wonder should I switch the way I store a bag, like if it’s always standing on the shelf, just let it lie on a shelf for a couple of days, so it won’t have gravity pulling it all the time in the same way. I know it’s a bit a weird worrying about this stuff, but I do take care in storing my bags properly… Also when you have about 20-30 bags, how can you go between rotating them? Not occasion wear bags, those are just waiting for a proper occasion, but like casual, day bags? I usually divide my bags in seasons, there are a few I usually wear mostly in summertime, and some I wear in colder months (like darker colors)… but if during the week my hand gravitate towards just one bag, how can I go about trying to add some variety and use other bags too? I usually don’t change my outfit too often during the week lately, I just wear smth comfy and casual like a pair of jeans, a sweater, a pair of boots, and a coat…maybe that’s why my hand gravitates to smth I already know will match my outfit…
Anyway I just pulled out my YSL shopping tote that has been sitting on the shelf for a couple of months and prepared it for tmrw


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Your Lily is perfect with your summer dress. And a perfect match to your sandals. I'm surprised by how much it holds!


Thank you so much. I’m delighted how well they go together as it wasn’t intentional. One of the reasons I like the Lily is that for a small chain bag it holds a lot. The small card case wallet is very helpful to get a lot inside but it will easily take a long wallet and sunglasses. 


ElainePG said:


> The sunnies are Tiffany. I just got them last year, and I love them!


I love Tiffany sunnies. I have a pair of Tiffany Victoria and they are a real touch of luxury. 


Sparkletastic said:


> I utterly despise fakes because it’s theft of intellectual property and often supports crime syndicates.
> Tiffany’s makes great sunnies. I have 2 pair I love. Yours are beautiful.
> Ooooooh!!! Even better!!!  Wowsa!
> 
> This is the Marc Jacobs bag. It’s super inexpensive and I just need a small gold bag for certain outfits until I find “the” small gold bag. Also, with Saks card and credits it would be almost free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I won’t ever buy from TRR but that availability helps me know I can get a bag somewhere because I think I’ll get the H clutch and the Fendi First over the next year or so.


I love the MJ camera bags and have looked at them IRL many times. I’d have bought one if it had been slightly larger. This colour is wonderful. 


ElainePG said:


> My other red/burgundy bags:
> 
> *RED Valentino Bow Clutch, raspberry:*
> View attachment 5327038
> 
> 
> *Valentino VLock shoulder bag, cherry:*
> View attachment 5327042
> 
> 
> *PLG Mini Crossbody Tote, cranberry:*
> View attachment 5327043


Beautiful reds! I especially like the VLock. 


dramaprincess713 said:


> My Valentine’s Day bag (there’s pink in it so I think it fall into this moth’s color theme/challenge): MM Astra Satchel, modified with a sliding chain/leather strap instead of a top handle; fuchsia lambskin, black nappa, and silver diamond leathers: dark gunmetal hardware; black lambskin lining; added slip pocket to the back. Today was the first time I’ve been able to use this bag since getting it, and I am in love. It checks every box for me in terms of style and functionality, and I think it’s just gorgeous. I wouldn’t mind if Marco does come out with a version that’s a bit bigger, but this is a great medium-size for me. This one is definitely a bag that sparks joy for me!
> 
> View attachment 5327190


This is beautiful too! Love the picture k with the black and white. Makes it really pop!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Your bags are a stunning collection of red. I’ve been looking at LV monogram and am quite taken by the rose Neonoe. It says it carries crossbody as well as over the shoulder but there is no photo. Is the length enough?


Thanks!

Yes, it can be carried crossbody. The strap has two adjustments - shoulder or crossbody. If you can, try it in store. I don’t use mine crossbody because the base sticks out too far for me.


----------



## papertiger

Valentines bag,  vintage 1950s,, black lizard Bellstone bag. It's pale pink on the inside


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> My Valentine’s Day bag (there’s pink in it so I think it fall into this moth’s color theme/challenge): MM Astra Satchel, modified with a sliding chain/leather strap instead of a top handle; fuchsia lambskin, black nappa, and silver diamond leathers: dark gunmetal hardware; black lambskin lining; added slip pocket to the back. Today was the first time I’ve been able to use this bag since getting it, and I am in love. It checks every box for me in terms of style and functionality, and I think it’s just gorgeous. I wouldn’t mind if Marco does come out with a version that’s a bit bigger, but this is a great medium-size for me. This one is definitely a bag that sparks joy for me!
> 
> View attachment 5327190


It's beautiful! The other colors set off the pink nicely.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Wow you have a lovely selection. Just wonderful.


Thank you! I do miss my (BRIGHT RED) LV Capucines, but it didn't work for me so it was silly to keep it and have it make my closet look pretty. 

I have a feeling that one of these days I'll add another red bag to my collection. Perhaps another PS1 Tiny?


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> Fab all but this one "Ferragamo Gancini tote in Nebbiolo" hello!


Thanks! Nebbiolo means red/purple (and it’s a grape used in some wines) and it’s just the loveliest color. And the leather is fantastic. Don’t know why Ferragamo isn’t more popular in the U.S.



dcooney4 said:


> Wow you have a lovely selection. Just wonderful.


Thanks


----------



## whateve

This is what I'm carrying for Valentine's Day. It is vintage Coach with 2 Coach fobs. This is the perfect red for me.


----------



## ElainePG

dramaprincess713 said:


> My Valentine’s Day bag (there’s pink in it so I think it fall into this moth’s color theme/challenge): MM Astra Satchel, modified with a sliding chain/leather strap instead of a top handle; fuchsia lambskin, black nappa, and silver diamond leathers: dark gunmetal hardware; black lambskin lining; added slip pocket to the back. Today was the first time I’ve been able to use this bag since getting it, and I am in love. It checks every box for me in terms of style and functionality, and I think it’s just gorgeous. I wouldn’t mind if Marco does come out with a version that’s a bit bigger, but this is a great medium-size for me. This one is definitely a bag that sparks joy for me!
> 
> View attachment 5327190


WOW!!!!! I've seen other tPF photos of the Astra, but this is the most gorgeous one. I love the colors/leathers you chose. It's a real eye-popper.

I always worry that I'll make a bad decision with the MM bags, since Marco is so willing to go along with whatever one of us selects. You did beautifully! Did you figure it out yourself, or did Marco help you? Or do you have an arts background, so you knew what to do???


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Love the reds. When Go forth goods mini comes in can you do a review? I was afraid to order the version with a zipper and outside pocket because I thought it might make it weigh more , but having a zipper would be great.


I'll be glad to. It's coming on Wednesday… super excited!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Valentines bag,  vintage 1950s,, black lizard Bellstone bag. It's pale pink on the inside


This is an AMAZING bag. Was it in your family?


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> This is what I'm carrying for Valentine's Day. It is vintage Coach with 2 Coach fobs. This is the perfect red for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327372


I love this shade of red. Is there a blue undertone to it, or is it what's called a "clear" (no undertone) red?


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> This is an AMAZING bag. Was it in your family?



I don't think so, but I think my mother bought it for me. It has its own pink purse and mirror too


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> My other red/burgundy bags:
> 
> *RED Valentino Bow Clutch, raspberry:*
> View attachment 5327038
> 
> 
> *Valentino VLock shoulder bag, cherry:*
> View attachment 5327042
> 
> 
> *PLG Mini Crossbody Tote, cranberry:*
> View attachment 5327043



Classic VLock


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> I’ve been going through my bags and noticed that a couple of bags despite having an organizer inside them started to have a mark/sort of losing its shape on the corners due to space between a bag organizer and the bag itself…this made me take out organizers to let bags rest a bit  I also started to wonder should I switch the way I store a bag, like if it’s always standing on the shelf, just let it lie on a shelf for a couple of days, so it won’t have gravity pulling it all the time in the same way. I know it’s a bit a weird worrying about this stuff, but I do take care in storing my bags properly… Also when you have about 20-30 bags, how can you go between rotating them? Not occasion wear bags, those are just waiting for a proper occasion, but like casual, day bags? I usually divide my bags in seasons, there are a few I usually wear mostly in summertime, and some I wear in colder months (like darker colors)… but if during the week my hand gravitate towards just one bag, how can I go about trying to add some variety and use other bags too? I usually don’t change my outfit too often during the week lately, I just wear smth comfy and casual like a pair of jeans, a sweater, a pair of boots, and a coat…maybe that’s why my hand gravitates to smth I already know will match my outfit…
> Anyway I just pulled out my YSL shopping tote that has been sitting on the shelf for a couple of months and prepared it for tmrw


This just happens with bags. Some bags are better hung up but then that puts strain on the straps. I lie some of them flat. I hate when the corners get wrinkled. Sometimes when this happens, I sell the bag before it gets worse. On some bags, I don't mind sagging and softening, but others look best when they are crisp and new looking.

As far as rotating bags, I don't have a system. When I'm carrying a certain bag, I'm usually already thinking about the bag I want to carry next. I usually pick my clothes to match my bag but if there is a particular outfit I want to wear, I'll pick the bag to match. I keep a tally of each bag I carry each month. Sometimes I'll look at my tallies and choose to carry something that hasn't been used in awhile. The challenges help with rotation. This month I'm carrying mostly pink and red bags. Next month, I'll carry green and blue.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I love this shade of red. Is there a blue undertone to it, or is it what's called a "clear" (no undertone) red?


Thanks! I think it is close to a true red.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> My PS1 Tiny is lambskin, and I adore the weight. Then again, I'm partial to lambskin in all my bags.    I hope you find one you're looking for.
> 
> I had several problems with the Alexa, though I loved the way it looked (when I wasn't carrying it!). It was too heavy, and it was also too wide. Plus, the strap was too long and too thin.
> 
> I did try it with a wider (cloth) strap, but that didn't help with the width or the weight. I eventually had to accept that I was throwing good money after bad with straps, and I sold it last year.


I am also a fan of the PS1 tiny. I bought a preloved one in pepe last fall and it has been in my regular rotation. And @afroken, I'm also looking for one in purple. I'd love one in Amethyst.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> I am also a fan of the PS1 tiny. I bought a preloved one in pepe last fall and it has been in my regular rotation. And @afroken, I'm also looking for one in purple. I'd love one in Amethyst.


PS1’s amethyst is one of my favourite purples! The other one being Bal’s ultraviolet. I have an amethyst PS1 (but in medium), I see it popping up here and there in both tiny and medium, hope you find one soon!


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> PS1’s amethyst is one of my favourite purples! The other one being Bal’s ultraviolet. I have an amethyst PS1 (but in medium), I see it popping up here and there in both tiny and medium, hope you find one soon!
> 
> View attachment 5327444


Wow, this is gorgeous! Another bag for me to pine for!


----------



## afroken

whateve said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous! Another bag for me to pine for!


I see PS1 amethyst on Yoogi and Fashionphile pretty frequently! At least once every couple of months, all in like new condition. It won’t be hard to find one!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> PS1’s amethyst is one of my favourite purples! The other one being Bal’s ultraviolet. I have an amethyst PS1 (but in medium), I see it popping up here and there in both tiny and medium, hope you find one soon!
> 
> View attachment 5327444


It's gorgeous! I was tracking one on FP but it sold quickly. I was pretty sad about it, which tells me that I really want it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Katinahat said:


> Last night when having dinner a hawker  wearing loads of crossbody bags and carrying a tray of SLGs came into our restaurant. (I say SLGs with a pinch of salt as I don’t know if they were leather). I didn’t know whether to laugh or cry! Chanel, MK, Dior, YSL, Gucci were all there. It’s what has always put me off MK which I’ve seen on many travels sold this way.
> 
> I find this trade so disappointing. They were so clearly fakes I’m not sure why anyone bothers. Maybe they’d look less so when dressed nicely and just wearing one bag. Several tables bought something. The hawker was quite pushy. I told him quietly but firmly no and when he persisted that I only buy direct from the brand and he soon went away. Am I being snobby? I don’t mind any handbag makers copying a style without the branding but this trade must be illegal? I’ve not seen it so obviously in the U.K. but I expect it happens everywhere if you look.
> 
> I guess this would have been one way for me to own the Chanel I desire but there would be no joy for me because it would not be genuine and luxurious it would instead represent something wrong. Imagine if I posted a picture of it!


I am very much against fakes, but I also have to confess to owning one once. It was back when I was in college, and I bought a Chanel fake in Korea. I was starting to learn but still didn't know a whole lot about bags, so while I knew it was a Chanel fake, I didn't know it was a fake of an actual Chanel bag that was being made (it was a replica of a tote from the Cambon line). I just thought it was pretty and a good size so I bought it. I also didn't, at the time, understand all the negatives that come along with fakes. I never tried to pretend it was a real Chanel, and as far as fakes go, it was actually decently made (real leather, decent stitching, etc.). Of course, as I learned more about bags, designers, etc., the appeal of the bag diminished. I was also gifted a Chanel key holder that I'm 95% certain is fake. The person who gifted it to me passed away so I can't ask them, and I never would have anyway - it was a well-intentioned gift that was chosen because they knew it was one of my favorite colors and that I like designer goods. I'm honestly not even sure if the person would have known themselves if it was real or fake (obviously where it was purchased would be a pretty big clue, but I'm not sure if they would have been aware of that). I still have it, but I don't use it. I don't love that it's likely a fake, but it's also now a sentimental item for me. 

I think one of the most unfortunate things about fakes (and I realize there are MANY unfortunate things about them) is the fact that it is really easy for those who just don't know a lot (or anything) about designer goods to get duped. I feel like that's kind of what happened to me. I wasn't trying to pretend to be something I'm not or pass off my Chanel as the real deal. I just genuinely thought it was a pretty bag and thought it was cool that it had the CCs to look like Chanel. If anyone asked (and at my college, people were nosy so they did), I told them it was fake, so I had enough knowledge to know and understand the difference between a real and fake Chanel. But I didn't know much beyond that. I didn't know why it was bad to buy and carry a fake if I wasn't going to lie and pretend it's real. I didn't know about the difference in quality or about it being illegal or the awful things fakes fund or any of that. I didn't even know I was actually carrying a fake of an actual, genuine Chanel bag rather than a bag that had CCs on it but wasn't actually produced by Chanel. I feel like it sounds like I'm trying to make excuses for myself, which isn't what I'm trying to do, but I think there's probably plenty of people out there who are just unaware like I was. I mean, I think there are also a lot of people who are fully aware and just don't care because they want to present a certain image of themselves. But for those who are just unaware and naive, it's really unfortunate because when you don't know what you don't know, it can be easy to buy a fake and think it's just fine. If fakes didn't exist in the first place, people wouldn't naively buy them, but sadly that's not the world we live in. 



Katinahat said:


> Not a red bag for Valentine’s Day (I don’t have any even at home) but my Loewe basket is having a wonderful day out with the family.
> View attachment 5326864
> View attachment 5326865
> View attachment 5326866


Gorgeous! I hope you're having a wonderful time!



Katinahat said:


> This is beautiful too! Love the picture k with the black and white. Makes it really pop!





whateve said:


> It's beautiful! The other colors set off the pink nicely.





ElainePG said:


> WOW!!!!! I've seen other tPF photos of the Astra, but this is the most gorgeous one. I love the colors/leathers you chose. It's a real eye-popper.
> 
> I always worry that I'll make a bad decision with the MM bags, since Marco is so willing to go along with whatever one of us selects. You did beautifully! Did you figure it out yourself, or did Marco help you? Or do you have an arts background, so you knew what to do???


Thank you @Katinahat @whateve @ElainePG! 

@ElainePG - I don't have any sort of background in visual arts. I'm actually pretty awful at things like visual arts, design, etc. But I am often drawn to certain colors or color combinations, so that has been the basis of my MM color block bags. For this one, I knew I wanted a bag in bright pink, black, and silver, but I wasn't sure of the exact combination or style of bag. I had actually played around with different ideas of a pink, black, silver MM bag a year or two ago and was thinking possibly the Zhoe or Mia at the time, but I held off because I didn't feel like Marco had a shade of pink in his offerings that was as bright as I wanted. When he came out with the lambskin colors and the Astra design, and I saw the top handle could be replaced with a sliding chain strap, I knew this was the bag for my pink, black, silver dreams. I knew I wanted silver as an accent color only (rather than being a main color of the bag), and I knew I did not want a mostly black back (so either more pink than black or fairly even pink and black were what I was looking for). That helped narrow things down a bit, but there were still two or three different options I had to decide between. I went back and forth with Marco a lot, he sent me mockups of options, and I asked for a lot of advice on the MM thread. So I came in with good idea of what I wanted, but I also had a fair amount of help. I will say though, Marco was actually really neutral about things and didn't really push me in any direction, even though I kind of wanted him to!  I think that is, in part, because it came down to options like pink flap, black body, silver strip or the reverse of black flap, pink body, silver strip - both were equally great options and it was just a matter of my preference. I think if it was an option that was truly awful, he would have said so (albeit in an incredibly kind and gentle manner!). In fact, I was actually considering mint lambskin lining (I just love mint and wanted ALL the colors, lol), but feared it would be too much in this bag - when I asked Marco about it, he very kindly agreed that mint might be a bit too much with this bag that already has a lot going on.

I really struggled on what combination to go with, but I'm thrilled with what I chose. In retrospect, I could have asked Marco to pick one of the final options and surprise me. I'm actually doing that now with a Minerva Midi I have on order. I originally ordered it with fringe on the flap, then got another fringe bag and questioned whether I want/need two fringe bags, went back and forth with Marco about keeping the fringe or changing it to a regular flap and adding a tassel or doing a different type or fringe and just could NOT make a decision so I told him to choose and surprise me. I'm eager to see what he went with!

I love this bag so much, and usually I try not to replicate the same bag in the same size, but I'm already planning a second Astra Satchel. A mint, light pink, and maybe silver combo - I need to flesh it out more, but I'm pretty sure it will happen at some point!


----------



## dramaprincess713

whateve said:


> Get rid of the court bag. There are many great vintage Coach bags with wonderful leather. It shouldn't be that hard to find one in a style and color that wows you.


You're right, thank you! This is going to sound silly, but I feel like I've almost been waiting for someone to give me "permission" to get rid of the Court...as if the purse police would come and lock me up for getting rid of a bag that I actively sought out, is great quality and amazing leather, and has so many fans. It's like I've felt like I've had to hold on to it because I know it has so many good points so I've felt guilty for not loving it and just been trying SO hard to fall in love with it. It's almost like I've just been waiting for someone to tell me it's OK to get rid of it, so thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I am very much against fakes, but I also have to confess to owning one once. It was back when I was in college, and I bought a Chanel fake in Korea. I was starting to learn but still didn't know a whole lot about bags, so while I knew it was a Chanel fake, I didn't know it was a fake of an actual Chanel bag that was being made (it was a replica of a tote from the Cambon line). I just thought it was pretty and a good size so I bought it. I also didn't, at the time, understand all the negatives that come along with fakes. I never tried to pretend it was a real Chanel, and as far as fakes go, it was actually decently made (real leather, decent stitching, etc.). Of course, as I learned more about bags, designers, etc., the appeal of the bag diminished. I was also gifted a Chanel key holder that I'm 95% certain is fake. The person who gifted it to me passed away so I can't ask them, and I never would have anyway - it was a well-intentioned gift that was chosen because they knew it was one of my favorite colors and that I like designer goods. I'm honestly not even sure if the person would have known themselves if it was real or fake (obviously where it was purchased would be a pretty big clue, but I'm not sure if they would have been aware of that). I still have it, but I don't use it. I don't love that it's likely a fake, but it's also now a sentimental item for me.
> 
> I think one of the most unfortunate things about fakes (and I realize there are MANY unfortunate things about them) is the fact that it is really easy for those who just don't know a lot (or anything) about designer goods to get duped. I feel like that's kind of what happened to me. I wasn't trying to pretend to be something I'm not or pass off my Chanel as the real deal. I just genuinely thought it was a pretty bag and thought it was cool that it had the CCs to look like Chanel. If anyone asked (and at my college, people were nosy so they did), I told them it was fake, so I had enough knowledge to know and understand the difference between a real and fake Chanel. But I didn't know much beyond that. I didn't know why it was bad to buy and carry a fake if I wasn't going to lie and pretend it's real. I didn't know about the difference in quality or about it being illegal or the awful things fakes fund or any of that. I didn't even know I was actually carrying a fake of an actual, genuine Chanel bag rather than a bag that had CCs on it but wasn't actually produced by Chanel. I feel like it sounds like I'm trying to make excuses for myself, which isn't what I'm trying to do, but I think there's probably plenty of people out there who are just unaware like I was. I mean, I think there are also a lot of people who are fully aware and just don't care because they want to present a certain image of themselves. But for those who are just unaware and naive, it's really unfortunate because when you don't know what you don't know, it can be easy to buy a fake and think it's just fine. If fakes didn't exist in the first place, people wouldn't naively buy them, but sadly that's not the world we live in.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I hope you're having a wonderful time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Katinahat @whateve @ElainePG!
> 
> @ElainePG - I don't have any sort of background in visual arts. I'm actually pretty awful at things like visual arts, design, etc. But I am often drawn to certain colors or color combinations, so that has been the basis of my MM color block bags. For this one, I knew I wanted a bag in bright pink, black, and silver, but I wasn't sure of the exact combination or style of bag. I had actually played around with different ideas of a pink, black, silver MM bag a year or two ago and was thinking possibly the Zhoe or Mia at the time, but I held off because I didn't feel like Marco had a shade of pink in his offerings that was as bright as I wanted. When he came out with the lambskin colors and the Astra design, and I saw the top handle could be replaced with a sliding chain strap, I knew this was the bag for my pink, black, silver dreams. I knew I wanted silver as an accent color only (rather than being a main color of the bag), and I knew I did not want a mostly black back (so either more pink than black or fairly even pink and black were what I was looking for). That helped narrow things down a bit, but there were still two or three different options I had to decide between. I went back and forth with Marco a lot, he sent me mockups of options, and I asked for a lot of advice on the MM thread. So I came in with good idea of what I wanted, but I also had a fair amount of help. I will say though, Marco was actually really neutral about things and didn't really push me in any direction, even though I kind of wanted him to!  I think that is, in part, because it came down to options like pink flap, black body, silver strip or the reverse of black flap, pink body, silver strip - both were equally great options and it was just a matter of my preference. I think if it was an option that was truly awful, he would have said so (albeit in an incredibly kind and gentle manner!). In fact, I was actually considering mint lambskin lining (I just love mint and wanted ALL the colors, lol), but feared it would be too much in this bag - when I asked Marco about it, he very kindly agreed that mint might be a bit too much with this bag that already has a lot going on.
> 
> I really struggled on what combination to go with, but I'm thrilled with what I chose. In retrospect, I could have asked Marco to pick one of the final options and surprise me. I'm actually doing that now with a Minerva Midi I have on order. I originally ordered it with fringe on the flap, then got another fringe bag and questioned whether I want/need two fringe bags, went back and forth with Marco about keeping the fringe or changing it to a regular flap and adding a tassel or doing a different type or fringe and just could NOT make a decision so I told him to choose and surprise me. I'm eager to see what he went with!
> 
> I love this bag so much, and usually I try not to replicate the same bag in the same size, but I'm already planning a second Astra Satchel. A mint, light pink, and maybe silver combo - I need to flesh it out more, but I'm pretty sure it will happen at some point!


Why thank you, yes I’m having a great time!

On your owning a fake, I think your younger self didn’t understand the ramifications of this. We all did things when we were younger than are not what we would do now. I know this only too well. Knowledge and life experience have taught you/us much. You know differently now and are not making excuses, just explaining.


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> PS1’s amethyst is one of my favourite purples! The other one being Bal’s ultraviolet. I have an amethyst PS1 (but in medium), I see it popping up here and there in both tiny and medium, hope you find one soon!
> 
> View attachment 5327444


I love this! What a colour.


----------



## coffee2go

Since this week is dedicated to red bags, I’d like to share a small story of the bag I never planned to buy, but that turned out to become my favorite bag for several seasons and still is my favorite summer bag. About 4-5 years ago when there was a trend for bucket bags, I didn’t understand the whole “bucket bag” trend as I never had that style of the bag. Then one day I go shopping for Mansur Gavriel or Ralph Lauren bucket bag as a graduation gift for a friend and I find this Weekend Maxmara beauty in red and I just can’t take my eyes of it. I find out that the bag is on sale, and eventually walk out from the store with a gift for a friend and a gift for myself… this bag turned out to be so comfortable, functional, easy to style… I carried it all summer, then autumn, then once weather started to become warmer again, I carried it again throughout all the spring-summer-early autumn… I have no idea why but this bucket bag has some summer vibes for me, and I usually don’t care it in winter months, I prefer just totes and more structured bags in the winter months that looked great with the coats… This bucket bag has this fun white and blue striped fabric lining that reminds me about the sea, there is inner zip pocket and I love that I can tie the fabric ends up for more security… the bag also has a detachable shoulder strap, however I rarely use it, and prefer to carry it under my shoulder or on crook of my arm… It has been about 4 years and this bag has been used and abused, but still holding up great 

This is just to say that not necessarily we need only luxury bags, sometimes a more affordable bag can be the most amazing purchase you ever made


----------



## Jereni

So many gorgeous red and burgundy bags that everyone’s sharing! 



afroken said:


> Thank you @Katinahat ! I’ve used my burgundy Proenza Schouler PS1 (and have been hard on her) for 5-6 years now. She’s my “winter bag”: light, spacious (you need room for mittens and hat!), lots of organization, and incredibly soft and smooshy   I’ve looked through many brands - indie, contemporary, premier - but could not find anything that can replace her. I have a purple one too but try not to use that one as much since it’s one of my favourite colours and I don’t want to wear her out.
> 
> I’m wearing this little superstar in person today actually! Apologies for the long essay, I always get excited when talking about my favourite bags
> 
> View attachment 5326184



Love this burgundy PS1!!! It looks almost oxblood in this photo - gorgeous! Hadn’t seen this color before.




coffee2go said:


> Also when you have about 20-30 bags, how can you go between rotating them? Not occasion wear bags, those are just waiting for a proper occasion, but like casual, day bags? I usually divide my bags in seasons, there are a few I usually wear mostly in summertime, and some I wear in colder months (like darker colors)… but if during the week my hand gravitate towards just one bag, how can I go about trying to add some variety and use other bags too? I usually don’t change my outfit too often during the week lately, I just wear smth comfy and casual like a pair of jeans, a sweater, a pair of boots, and a coat…maybe that’s why my hand gravitates to smth I already know will match my outfit…
> Anyway I just pulled out my YSL shopping tote that has been sitting on the shelf for a couple of months and prepared it for tmrw



I have over 30 bags, and the only way I allow myself this many is that I’m determined to use them all regularly, lol. When I pick out my outfit in the morning, I pretty much always change bags, and I wear something that allows me to wear a bag I haven’t worn yet that month.

I do have a few that are seasonal, so for example right now I’m not wearing my Coach Dreamer that has raffia, or my Nanushka hobo. Then come summer, I won’t be wearing my cashmere Burberry, most likely.



whateve said:


> As far as rotating bags, I don't have a system. When I'm carrying a certain bag, I'm usually already thinking about the bag I want to carry next. I usually pick my clothes to match my bag but if there is a particular outfit I want to wear, I'll pick the bag to match. I keep a tally of each bag I carry each month. Sometimes I'll look at my tallies and choose to carry something that hasn't been used in awhile. The challenges help with rotation. This month I'm carrying mostly pink and red bags. Next month, I'll carry green and blue.



+1, sounds very similar to what I do.



afroken said:


> PS1’s amethyst is one of my favourite purples! The other one being Bal’s ultraviolet. I have an amethyst PS1 (but in medium), I see it popping up here and there in both tiny and medium, hope you find one soon!
> 
> View attachment 5327444



It is truly a gorgeous purple! This is like a perfect, ‘pure’ purple



dramaprincess713 said:


> You're right, thank you! This is going to sound silly, but I feel like I've almost been waiting for someone to give me "permission" to get rid of the Court...as if the purse police would come and lock me up for getting rid of a bag that I actively sought out, is great quality and amazing leather, and has so many fans. It's like I've felt like I've had to hold on to it because I know it has so many good points so I've felt guilty for not loving it and just been trying SO hard to fall in love with it. It's almost like I've just been waiting for someone to tell me it's OK to get rid of it, so thank you!



I know what you mean, I was hemming and hawing over my PS11 and what to do about it and then @880 suggested it was ok to let it go and it was such a relief! Lol it was the same thing, like I needed permission haha.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hey everybody! I hope you're all having a good week...

Soo... he's my boyfriend now!    And I might be heading towards a slight occupation change... we will see what happens. School keeps me pretty busy.

I just wanted to update you all on the good news!


----------



## dcooney4

dramaprincess713 said:


> You're right, thank you! This is going to sound silly, but I feel like I've almost been waiting for someone to give me "permission" to get rid of the Court...as if the purse police would come and lock me up for getting rid of a bag that I actively sought out, is great quality and amazing leather, and has so many fans. It's like I've felt like I've had to hold on to it because I know it has so many good points so I've felt guilty for not loving it and just been trying SO hard to fall in love with it. It's almost like I've just been waiting for someone to tell me it's OK to get rid of it, so thank you!


I get that .


----------



## dcooney4

I ordered a different nylon bag to replace the one I sent back . This one is not quite as sporty but the straps are on the side . Hopefully this one will be perfect for what I need it for.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> PS1’s amethyst is one of my favourite purples! The other one being Bal’s ultraviolet. I have an amethyst PS1 (but in medium), I see it popping up here and there in both tiny and medium, hope you find one soon!
> 
> View attachment 5327444



That color is perfection!


----------



## Kimbashop

coffee2go said:


> Since this week is dedicated to red bags, I’d like to share a small story of the bag I never planned to buy, but that turned out to become my favorite bag for several seasons and still is my favorite summer bag. About 4-5 years ago when there was a trend for bucket bags, I didn’t understand the whole “bucket bag” trend as I never had that style of the bag. Then one day I go shopping for Mansur Gavriel or Ralph Lauren bucket bag as a graduation gift for a friend and I find this Weekend Maxmara beauty in red and I just can’t take my eyes of it. I find out that the bag is on sale, and eventually walk out from the store with a gift for a friend and a gift for myself… this bag turned out to be so comfortable, functional, easy to style… I carried it all summer, then autumn, then once weather started to become warmer again, I carried it again throughout all the spring-summer-early autumn… I have no idea why but this bucket bag has some summer vibes for me, and I usually don’t care it in winter months, I prefer just totes and more structured bags in the winter months that looked great with the coats… This bucket bag has this fun white and blue striped fabric lining that reminds me about the sea, there is inner zip pocket and I love that I can tie the fabric ends up for more security… the bag also has a detachable shoulder strap, however I rarely use it, and prefer to carry it under my shoulder or on crook of my arm… It has been about 4 years and this bag has been used and abused, but still holding up great
> 
> This is just to say that not necessarily we need only luxury bags, sometimes a more affordable bag can be the most amazing purchase you ever made
> View attachment 5327610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327623


It's lovely and fun. I can see why you like it so much. It gives me summer vibes, too.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kimbashop

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I hope you're all having a good week...
> 
> Soo... he's my boyfriend now!    And I might be heading towards a slight occupation change... we will see what happens. School keeps me pretty busy.
> 
> I just wanted to update you all on the good news!


congratulations! Wonderful news.


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> PS1’s amethyst is one of my favourite purples! The other one being Bal’s ultraviolet. I have an amethyst PS1 (but in medium), I see it popping up here and there in both tiny and medium, hope you find one soon!
> 
> View attachment 5327444



The bag looks great in this colour!


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I hope you're all having a good week...
> 
> Soo... he's my boyfriend now!    And I might be heading towards a slight occupation change... we will see what happens. School keeps me pretty busy.
> 
> I just wanted to update you all on the good news!



You made my week!


----------



## whateve

I got very close to getting an Aspinal of London bag. I went to look at the hat box bags and it turned out some of them were half price. I put one in my shopping cart but was worried it was too small for me. I watched a video that showed it was too small for a phone and decided not to get it. It's gorgeous too, as is the trunk style, but I think that one is too small for me too. If they only made them both a few inches bigger, I would be a customer.


----------



## JenJBS

My two red bags.




And my two Rebecca Minkoff coral bags, since they seem to fit red week batter than any other.


And my only burgundy bag.


----------



## Jereni

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I hope you're all having a good week...
> 
> Soo... he's my boyfriend now!    And I might be heading towards a slight occupation change... we will see what happens. School keeps me pretty busy.
> 
> I just wanted to update you all on the good news!



Yay so happy for you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Jereni said:


> Yay so happy for you!



He just left my house. Yep, boyfriend and girlfriend it is...


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> He just left my house. Yep, boyfriend and girlfriend it is...


That's great! Did it happen on Valentine's Day?


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous! Another bag for me to pine for!


Me too, I’ve been looking at PS on the internet up find out more about the bags and I really like what I see! 


coffee2go said:


> Since this week is dedicated to red bags, I’d like to share a small story of the bag I never planned to buy, but that turned out to become my favorite bag for several seasons and still is my favorite summer bag. About 4-5 years ago when there was a trend for bucket bags, I didn’t understand the whole “bucket bag” trend as I never had that style of the bag. Then one day I go shopping for Mansur Gavriel or Ralph Lauren bucket bag as a graduation gift for a friend and I find this Weekend Maxmara beauty in red and I just can’t take my eyes of it. I find out that the bag is on sale, and eventually walk out from the store with a gift for a friend and a gift for myself… this bag turned out to be so comfortable, functional, easy to style… I carried it all summer, then autumn, then once weather started to become warmer again, I carried it again throughout all the spring-summer-early autumn… I have no idea why but this bucket bag has some summer vibes for me, and I usually don’t care it in winter months, I prefer just totes and more structured bags in the winter months that looked great with the coats… This bucket bag has this fun white and blue striped fabric lining that reminds me about the sea, there is inner zip pocket and I love that I can tie the fabric ends up for more security… the bag also has a detachable shoulder strap, however I rarely use it, and prefer to carry it under my shoulder or on crook of my arm… It has been about 4 years and this bag has been used and abused, but still holding up great
> 
> This is just to say that not necessarily we need only luxury bags, sometimes a more affordable bag can be the most amazing purchase you ever made
> View attachment 5327610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327623


This is a cute little bag and you make some really good points! Use what you love and love what you use regardless of brand. 


dcooney4 said:


> I ordered a different nylon bag to replace the one I sent back . This one is not quite as sporty but the straps are on the side . Hopefully this one will be perfect for what I need it for.


I’m glad you were able to exchange. Hopefully this one will work for you. My KS nylon bags are very comfortable and  practical. Quite small but big enough. 


whateve said:


> I got very close to getting an Aspinal of London bag. I went to look at the hat box bags and it turned out some of them were half price. I put one in my shopping cart but was worried it was too small for me. I watched a video that showed it was too small for a phone and decided not to get it. It's gorgeous too, as is the trunk style, but I think that one is too small for me too. If they only made them both a few inches bigger, I would be a customer.


I’m sorry it’s not worked out but glad you spotted that as it would have been annoying. Keys, phone, card case and lippy are my minimum required carrying and preferably more. 


JenJBS said:


> My two red bags.
> View attachment 5328274
> View attachment 5328275
> 
> 
> And my two Rebecca Minkoff coral bags, since they seem to fit red week batter than any other.
> View attachment 5328276
> 
> And my only burgundy bag.
> View attachment 5328278


You have lots of beautiful and fun bags!


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I hope you're all having a good week...
> 
> Soo... he's my boyfriend now!    And I might be heading towards a slight occupation change... we will see what happens. School keeps me pretty busy.
> 
> I just wanted to update you all on the good news!


This is wonderful news. Congratulations!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> *I always worry that I'll make a bad decision with the MM bags, since Marco is so willing to go along with whatever one of us selects. *You did beautifully! Did you figure it out yourself, or did Marco help you? Or do you have an arts background, so you knew what to do???


This is the sole reason I’m interested in but have never bought MM. I also struggle with brands with a plethora of leathers like MM and Hermes. My internal pursenerd does not care one bit about learning about leather choices. 


afroken said:


> PS1’s amethyst is one of my favourite purples! The other one being Bal’s ultraviolet. I have an amethyst PS1 (but in medium), I see it popping up here and there in both tiny and medium, hope you find one soon!
> 
> View attachment 5327444


Purple is my least favorite color and I’m still gaga over this pretty purple leather! Does it glow IRL like the photo?


coffee2go said:


> Since this week is dedicated to red bags, I’d like to share a small story of the bag I never planned to buy, but that turned out to become my favorite bag for several seasons and still is my favorite summer bag. About 4-5 years ago when there was a trend for bucket bags, I didn’t understand the whole “bucket bag” trend as I never had that style of the bag. Then one day I go shopping for Mansur Gavriel or Ralph Lauren bucket bag as a graduation gift for a friend and I find this Weekend Maxmara beauty in red and I just can’t take my eyes of it. I find out that the bag is on sale, and eventually walk out from the store with a gift for a friend and a gift for myself… this bag turned out to be so comfortable, functional, easy to style… I carried it all summer, then autumn, then once weather started to become warmer again, I carried it again throughout all the spring-summer-early autumn… I have no idea why but this bucket bag has some summer vibes for me, and I usually don’t care it in winter months, I prefer just totes and more structured bags in the winter months that looked great with the coats… This bucket bag has this fun white and blue striped fabric lining that reminds me about the sea, there is inner zip pocket and I love that I can tie the fabric ends up for more security… the bag also has a detachable shoulder strap, however I rarely use it, and prefer to carry it under my shoulder or on crook of my arm… It has been about 4 years and this bag has been used and abused, but still holding up great
> 
> This is just to say that not necessarily we need only luxury bags, sometimes a more affordable bag can be the most amazing purchase you ever made
> View attachment 5327610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327623


I’m a huge fan of buckets. This is a lovely choice. 


JenJBS said:


> My two red bags.
> View attachment 5328274
> View attachment 5328275
> 
> 
> And my two Rebecca Minkoff coral bags, since they seem to fit red week batter than any other.
> View attachment 5328276
> 
> And my only burgundy bag.
> View attachment 5328278


Your letters bag is so super cute!


----------



## Katinahat

Can someone tell me more about this Marco whose bags you are raving about. I feel very ignorant but I don’t know anything and can’t find a forum. Perhaps just a thread and I’m looking in the wrong place.

edit: sorry everyone. I found it and then I found this.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> Can someone tell me more about this Marco whose bags you are raving about. I feel very ignorant but I don’t know anything and can’t find a forum. Perhaps just a thread and I’m looking in the wrong place.
> 
> edit: sorry everyone. I found it and then I found this.
> 
> View attachment 5328582


Ooooh! Which one is this?

********
Ok, I’ve made a hard decision and need you all to be policing enforcers.

I really need new clothes.

My issue is bizarre. I love clothes and dressing well. I have no problems dressing my body or body image issues.

My roadblock is I absolutely DESPISE in person shopping. The only thing worse is TRYING ON CLOTHES! It’s all mind numbingly boring and feels like doing hard time. BUT! I can’t buy clothes online because of size and fit inconsistency. So, shopping must happen.

My decision. I will buy the H clutch and F First but not until I replace at least 25% of my wardrobe.  It’s odd how this necessity that will end up making me very happy feels like walking over shards of glass. 

Does anyone else hate in person shopping or am I alone on my shopping weirdo island?


----------



## coffee2go

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! Which one is this?
> 
> ********
> Ok, I’ve made a hard decision and need you to be policing enforcers.
> 
> I really need new clothes.
> 
> My issue is bizaree. I love clothes and dressing well. I have no problems dressing my body or body image issues.
> 
> My roadblock is I absolutely DESPISE in person shopping. The only thing worse is TRYING ON CLOTHES! It’s all mind numbingly boring and feels like doing hard time.
> 
> BUT! I can’t buy clothes online because of size and fit inconsistency. So, shopping must happen.
> 
> So, to my decision. I will buy the H clutch and F First but not until I replace at least 25% of my wardrobe.  It’s odd how this necessity that will end up making me very happy feels like walking over shards of glass to get it done.
> 
> Does anyone else hate in person shopping or am I alone on my shopping weirdo island?



I hate in person shopping too! You’re not alone. I hate when SA tries to push some items to you, or just uses different sales techniques, I want to not be bothered by them, leave me alone to look around and should I need smth I’ll ask for help… That’s why I prefer online shopping, I can browse and should I like smth I’ll add to cart, maybe buy it, try it on without rush at home and decide will I keep it or not, does it fit my wardrobe and so. I don’t know why but sometimes I hate in-person interaction most in-person shopping requires


----------



## Sparkletastic

coffee2go said:


> I hate in person shopping too! You’re not alone. I hate when SA tries to push some items to you, or just uses different sales techniques, I want to not be bothered by them, leave me alone to look around and should I need smth I’ll ask for help… That’s why I prefer online shopping, I can browse and should I like smth I’ll add to cart, maybe buy it, try it on without rush at home and decide will I keep it or not, does it fit my wardrobe and so. I don’t know why but sometimes I hate in-person interaction most in-person shopping requires


The pushy sales people are bad. But, my issue is shopping is so _booooring_ and takes hours from my life. It psychically equates to being forced to sit still alone in a room and listen to elevator music. I just hate it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! Which one is this?
> 
> ********
> Ok, I’ve made a hard decision and need you all to be policing enforcers.
> 
> I really need new clothes.
> 
> My issue is bizarre. I love clothes and dressing well. I have no problems dressing my body or body image issues.
> 
> My roadblock is I absolutely DESPISE in person shopping. The only thing worse is TRYING ON CLOTHES! It’s all mind numbingly boring and feels like doing hard time. BUT! I can’t buy clothes online because of size and fit inconsistency. So, shopping must happen.
> 
> My decision. I will buy the H clutch and F First but not until I replace at least 25% of my wardrobe.  It’s odd how this necessity that will end up making me very happy feels like walking over shards of glass.
> 
> Does anyone else hate in person shopping or am I alone on my shopping weirdo island?


I like in person shopping for bags, especially better ones. Clothes shopping, I do I hate. I don't like trying things on. I wish things would just appear in my closet that fit well and coordinate.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> Can someone tell me more about this Marco whose bags you are raving about. I feel very ignorant but I don’t know anything and can’t find a forum. Perhaps just a thread and I’m looking in the wrong place.
> 
> edit: sorry everyone. I found it and then I found this.
> 
> View attachment 5328582


I can PM you! There is also a FB page that is super helpful.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> You have lots of beautiful and fun bags!


Thank you!   



Sparkletastic said:


> Your letters bag is so super cute!


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! Which one is this?
> 
> ********
> Ok, I’ve made a hard decision and need you all to be policing enforcers.
> 
> I really need new clothes.
> 
> My issue is bizarre. I love clothes and dressing well. I have no problems dressing my body or body image issues.
> 
> My roadblock is I absolutely DESPISE in person shopping. The only thing worse is TRYING ON CLOTHES! It’s all mind numbingly boring and feels like doing hard time. BUT! I can’t buy clothes online because of size and fit inconsistency. So, shopping must happen.
> 
> My decision. I will buy the H clutch and F First but not until I replace at least 25% of my wardrobe.  It’s odd how this necessity that will end up making me very happy feels like walking over shards of glass.
> 
> Does anyone else hate in person shopping or am I alone on my shopping weirdo island?



It all depends on where, when I shop.

Tip: don't shop in a hurry and with only the most patient friend/family member or none at all. If you actually have need of clothes don't go at discount sales time because you will end up with crap you never knew you wanted - and once you get home you will know why you never wanted it.

H&M, Zara, outlets etc make me want to cry because it feels I'm in a rugby scrum from the moment to walk in-store to not being able to pay - because of queues or no one at the till.

Tip: go early in morning to high-street shops, when the changing rooms are clean(er) and stuff has been put back on hangers in he right lpaces (allegedly).

Gucci/other flagships with a Private Client advisor (who can have assistants and an in-store atelier) make me want to cry because of the cost.

Tip: Make an appointment and go through availability and sizes before you arrive. If buying a lot, leave your address and have the stuff packaged and sent.

Basics: Black trousers, good blazer, tee shirts, plain wool jumper etc

Tip, Look at everything online first including materials, origins, all available sizes, washing instructions, price comparisons etc. Buy and collect if need be to try on at the store, leave what doesn't work there. Plot your pick-ups with a map and a timetable so you don't dart back and forth. You'll be done in one day.


----------



## SakuraSakura

papertiger said:


> You made my week!



Aww, thanks friend! I'm in a pretty good place right now... at least, with my romantic relationship.. My work is a bit chaotic but I'm definitely pulling back.


----------



## Vintage Leather

coffee2go said:


> I hate in person shopping too! You’re not alone. I hate when SA tries to push some items to you, or just uses different sales techniques, I want to not be bothered by them, leave me alone to look around and should I need smth I’ll ask for help… That’s why I prefer online shopping, I can browse and should I like smth I’ll add to cart, maybe buy it, try it on without rush at home and decide will I keep it or not, does it fit my wardrobe and so. I don’t know why but sometimes I hate in-person interaction most in-person shopping requires


I’m not a lot of help because I’m also I’ve the Despise In Person Shopping Club. 
I look at the online size guides, buy a size larger than I am, and take it to a tailor.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> I am also a fan of the PS1 tiny. I bought a preloved one in pepe last fall and it has been in my regular rotation. And @afroken, I'm also looking for one in purple. *I'd love one in Amethyst.*


Amethyst would be gorgeous! I'm thinking about navy with silver hardware. Or a true red, because… red???


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> PS1’s amethyst is one of my favourite purples! The other one being Bal’s ultraviolet. I have an amethyst PS1 (but in medium), I see it popping up here and there in both tiny and medium, hope you find one soon!
> 
> View attachment 5327444


This is divine!!!


----------



## ElainePG

coffee2go said:


> Since this week is dedicated to red bags, I’d like to share a small story of the bag I never planned to buy, but that turned out to become my favorite bag for several seasons and still is my favorite summer bag. About 4-5 years ago when there was a trend for bucket bags, I didn’t understand the whole “bucket bag” trend as I never had that style of the bag. Then one day I go shopping for Mansur Gavriel or Ralph Lauren bucket bag as a graduation gift for a friend and I find this Weekend Maxmara beauty in red and I just can’t take my eyes of it. I find out that the bag is on sale, and eventually walk out from the store with a gift for a friend and a gift for myself… this bag turned out to be so comfortable, functional, easy to style… I carried it all summer, then autumn, then once weather started to become warmer again, I carried it again throughout all the spring-summer-early autumn… I have no idea why but this bucket bag has some summer vibes for me, and I usually don’t care it in winter months, I prefer just totes and more structured bags in the winter months that looked great with the coats… This bucket bag has this fun white and blue striped fabric lining that reminds me about the sea, there is inner zip pocket and I love that I can tie the fabric ends up for more security… the bag also has a detachable shoulder strap, however I rarely use it, and prefer to carry it under my shoulder or on crook of my arm… It has been about 4 years and this bag has been used and abused, but still holding up great
> 
> This is just to say that not necessarily we need only luxury bags, sometimes a more affordable bag can be the most amazing purchase you ever made
> View attachment 5327610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327623


What a terrific story. It's so true… sometimes, a lowkey and affordable bag is the one we reach for time and agan because it just plain "works." After all, the bag isn't carrying us… we're carrying the bag! 

*This might be an interesting theme for one of our months: Do you have a (reasonably) affordable, under-the-radar bag that was an incredibly useful purchase? Show us a photo, and tell us why.*


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I ordered a different nylon bag to replace the one I sent back . This one is not quite as sporty but the straps are on the side . Hopefully this one will be perfect for what I need it for.


I hope this one works out for you. We live & learn!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I hope you're all having a good week...
> 
> Soo... he's my boyfriend now!    And I might be heading towards a slight occupation change... we will see what happens. School keeps me pretty busy.
> 
> I just wanted to update you all on the good news!


So pleased for you. You deserve the right to be happy.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I got very close to getting an Aspinal of London bag. I went to look at the hat box bags and it turned out some of them were half price. I put one in my shopping cart but was worried it was too small for me. I watched a video that showed it was too small for a phone and decided not to get it. It's gorgeous too, as is the trunk style, but I think that one is too small for me too. If they only made them both a few inches bigger, I would be a customer.


I find videos very useful for making decisions like that. Too bad it didn't work for you, but good you found out before you bought.


----------



## baghabitz34

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I hope you're all having a good week...
> 
> Soo... he's my boyfriend now!    And I might be heading towards a slight occupation change... we will see what happens. School keeps me pretty busy.
> 
> I just wanted to update you all on the good news!


You deserve to be happy


----------



## baghabitz34

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! Which one is this?
> 
> ********
> Ok, I’ve made a hard decision and need you all to be policing enforcers.
> 
> I really need new clothes.
> 
> My issue is bizarre. I love clothes and dressing well. I have no problems dressing my body or body image issues.
> 
> My roadblock is I absolutely DESPISE in person shopping. The only thing worse is TRYING ON CLOTHES! It’s all mind numbingly boring and feels like doing hard time. BUT! I can’t buy clothes online because of size and fit inconsistency. So, shopping must happen.
> 
> My decision. I will buy the H clutch and F First but not until I replace at least 25% of my wardrobe.  It’s odd how this necessity that will end up making me very happy feels like walking over shards of glass.
> 
> Does anyone else hate in person shopping or am I alone on my shopping weirdo island?


I love in person shopping. I like going during the week, when there are less people & I can browse at my leisure. I don’t like online shopping for clothes since women’s clothing sizes are all over the place.

As @papertiger mentioned, there are places with personal shoppers. You can book an appointment, let them know what you’re looking for and have them pull items before you get there. That’ll greatly cut down on the amount of time you need to spend in the store.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> The pushy sales people are bad. *But, my issue is shopping is so booooring and takes hours from my life*. It psychically equates to being forced to sit still alone in a room and listen to elevator music. I just hate it.


For me, it depends on what I'm shopping for. 

Though it's been over 2 years since I've shopped in person, so really, who can remember?   

Things I hate shopping for: bras, bathing suits, jeans, pants.

Things I don't really mind shopping for: sweaters, shirts, dresses, skirts, jackets, coats.

Things I adore shopping for: handbags, shoes, scarves. 

Things I can easily buy online because I know my style & size: panties, camisoles, nightgowns, leggings. 

Sometimes, going into a small local boutique to look for a sweater (assuming I need a particular color & style of sweater) is a spirit lifter for me. But then it's just *one* boutique, and *one* sweater, and it's done & dusted. I'd REALLY dislike going into a store to replace 25% of my whole entire wardrobe! Ugh!

Maybe you could divide the project into bits, and do one bit at a time?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I like in person shopping for bags, especially better ones. Clothes shopping, I do I hate. I don't like trying things on. *I wish things would just appear in my closet that fit well and coordinate*.


Like the old fairy tale about the elves and the shoemaker!


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! Which one is this?
> 
> ********
> Ok, I’ve made a hard decision and need you all to be policing enforcers.
> 
> I really need new clothes.
> 
> My issue is bizarre. I love clothes and dressing well. I have no problems dressing my body or body image issues.
> 
> My roadblock is I absolutely DESPISE in person shopping. The only thing worse is TRYING ON CLOTHES! It’s all mind numbingly boring and feels like doing hard time. BUT! I can’t buy clothes online because of size and fit inconsistency. So, shopping must happen.
> 
> My decision. I will buy the H clutch and F First but not until I replace at least 25% of my wardrobe.  It’s odd how this necessity that will end up making me very happy feels like walking over shards of glass.
> 
> Does anyone else hate in person shopping or am I alone on my shopping weirdo island?





coffee2go said:


> I hate in person shopping too! You’re not alone. I hate when SA tries to push some items to you, or just uses different sales techniques, I want to not be bothered by them, leave me alone to look around and should I need smth I’ll ask for help… That’s why I prefer online shopping, I can browse and should I like smth I’ll add to cart, maybe buy it, try it on without rush at home and decide will I keep it or not, does it fit my wardrobe and so. I don’t know why but sometimes I hate in-person interaction most in-person shopping requires





dcooney4 said:


> I like in person shopping for bags, especially better ones. Clothes shopping, I do I hate. I don't like trying things on. I wish things would just appear in my closet that fit well and coordinate.





papertiger said:


> It all depends on where, when I shop.
> 
> Tip: don't shop in a hurry and only the most patient friend/family member or none at all. If you actually have need of clothes don't go at discount sales time because you will end up with crap you never knew you wanted - and once you get home you will know why you never wanted it.
> 
> H&M, Zara, outlets etc make me want to cry because it feels I'm in a rugby scrum from the moment to walk in-store to not being able to pay - because of queues or no one at the till.
> 
> Tip: go early in morning to high-street shops, when the changing rooms are clean(er) and stuff has been put back on hangers in he right laces (allegedly).
> 
> Gucci flagships with a Private Client advisor (who can have assistants and an in-store atelier) make me want to cry because of the cost.
> 
> Tip: Make an appointment and go through availability and sizes before you arrive. If buying a lot, leave your address and have the stuff packaged and sent.
> 
> Basics: Black trousers, good blazer, tee shirts, plain wool jumper etc
> 
> Tip, Look at everything online first including materials, origins, all available sizes, washing instructions, price comparisons etc. Buy and collect if need be to try on at the store, leave what doesn't work there. Plot your pick-ups with a map and a timetable so you don't dart back and forth. You'll be done in one day.





Vintage Leather said:


> I’m not a lot of help because I’m also I’ve the Despise In Person Shopping Club.
> I look at the online size guides, buy a size larger than I am, and take it to a tailor.





baghabitz34 said:


> I love in person shopping. I like going during the week, when there are less people & I can browse at my leisure. I don’t like online shopping for clothes since women’s clothing sizes are all over the place.
> 
> As @papertiger mentioned, there are places with personal shoppers. You can book an appointment, let them know what you’re looking for and have them pull items before you get there. That’ll greatly cut down on the amount of time you need to spend in the store.





ElainePG said:


> For me, it depends on what I'm shopping for.
> 
> Though it's been over 2 years since I've shopped in person, so really, who can remember?
> 
> Things I hate shopping for: bras, bathing suits, jeans, pants.
> 
> Things I don't really mind shopping for: sweaters, shirts, dresses, skirts, jackets, coats.
> 
> Things I adore shopping for: handbags, shoes, scarves.
> 
> Things I can easily buy online because I know my style & size: panties, camisoles, nightgowns, leggings.
> 
> Sometimes, going into a small local boutique to look for a sweater (assuming I need a particular color & style of sweater) is a spirit lifter for me. But then it's just *one* boutique, and *one* sweater, and it's done & dusted. I'd REALLY dislike going into a store to replace 25% of my whole entire wardrobe! Ugh!
> 
> Maybe you could divide the project into bits, and do one bit at a time?



Lots of mixed points on shopping in person. I can understand the feelings of hassle and stress but I’m not sure what camp I fit into because I just love shopping- for anything - anywhere! I really missed it during the lockdowns but online retailers did really well and I was on first name terms with the delivery guys. 

Online is good for me because there is more choice. I don’t mind not trying on in store as I can try on in my own time and return. Sometimes I buy multiple styles or sizes with the intention to return half. My size has fluctuated quite a bit in the last few years anyway.

I love buying from John Lewis. Hassle free and cost free delivery and returns but using PayPal I get 4 months to pay. I am equally happy to go into town and wonder around the shops but tend to stick to higher end high street such as Hobbs, Jigsaw, Mint Velvet, Joules, Crew etc. and JL because they have concessions such as NYDJ and Ted Baker. Personal shoppers are a stretch too far for me but I don’t like the shops my DDs love such as H&M.

I find it sad how many stores have been forced to close down. I feel like I’m doing my bit to keep things going by shopping in town.

It’s sad where I’m staying in the Canaries too. We’ve been coming here for nearly 16 years, my parents have been coming for longer. Many of the restaurants have closed down and the little boutiques, I assume because of Covid.

The UK is hitting difficult times financially with energy and food prices greatly on the rise. Makes me wonder how many more closures there might be before things improve.


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> I can PM you! There is also a FB page that is super helpful.


Thanks, that would be great.


----------



## papertiger

I found another red bag!

Today, shooting at the studio. Vintage original sig-print 1970s Lavin bag 

Fish and chips with the team afterwards


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I found another red bag!
> 
> Today, shooting at the studio. Vintage original sig-print 1970s Lavin bag
> 
> Fish and chips with the team afterwards


Beautiful bag! Hope you had a great time. Fish and chips looks delicious.


----------



## dcooney4

My Nylon bag came. It is a bit wrinkled but nothing that wearing it won’t smooth out. What a difference strap placement makes. Going to use it for PT and or anywhere else I would want to wipe it down after.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> What a terrific story. It's so true… sometimes, a lowkey and affordable bag is the one we reach for time and agan because it just plain "works." After all, the bag isn't carrying us… we're carrying the bag!
> 
> *This might be an interesting theme for one of our months: Do you have a (reasonably) affordable, under-the-radar bag that was an incredibly useful purchase? Show us a photo, and tell us why.*



I'll add that to be a month theme once the Color Weeks are finished! Such a great idea!


----------



## afroken

dramaprincess713 said:


> And my red bags:
> - Gucci Soho Disco
> - Kacy Yom Eun Bi
> View attachment 5326597


That Kacy Yom Eun Bi bag is gorgeous! I've never heard of this brand before, off to search 

Update: the business closed down due to the pandemic 


ElainePG said:


> *PLG Mini Crossbody Tote, cranberry:*
> View attachment 5327043


I've always wanted a PLG little crossbody tote but unfortunately they don't ship to Canada. Love this colour!


Sparkletastic said:


> Purple is my least favorite color and I’m still gaga over this pretty purple leather! Does it glow IRL like the photo?


The colour looks exactly the same irl! I've been looking for another purple bag like this colour since.


ElainePG said:


> *This might be an interesting theme for one of our months: Do you have a (reasonably) affordable, under-the-radar bag that was an incredibly useful purchase? Show us a photo, and tell us why.*


Fantastic idea. I've got quite a few to share. Can't wait for the theme month.


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> *This might be an interesting theme for one of our months: Do you have a (reasonably) affordable, under-the-radar bag that was an incredibly useful purchase? Show us a photo, and tell us why.*



I like this theme idea also! I can think of one of these in my collection.



ElainePG said:


> Things I hate shopping for: bras, bathing suits, jeans, pants.
> 
> Things I don't really mind shopping for: sweaters, shirts, dresses, skirts, jackets, coats.
> 
> Things I adore shopping for: handbags, shoes, scarves.
> 
> Things I can easily buy online because I know my style & size: panties, camisoles, nightgowns, leggings.



So true! Though I don’t do a lot of sweater or dress shopping in person anymore, largely because there are so many more options online.

I also suspect that I shop for clothing less in stores because I’m not as slim as I used to be, so find something that looks great on me is less common.

But I love shopping for bags and shoes in person - bags because they are infinitely easy to try on, and shoes because well… shoes.


----------



## Katinahat

Can I just say that I’m realising there are many ways to find bag joy without purchasing. Indeed, seeing DD enjoying carrying a DKNY bag here on holiday has brought me great joy. I gifted it to her in January and I’m glad I did! I also gifted her the Stan Smiths she’s wearing here as they were too flat for me to be comfortable in. Good thing we have similar sized feet! Both look great with her summer dress.


The weather has been cooler than I expected. High winds have driven the evening temperatures down. I haven’t worn all my dresses, more trousers, and I wish I had my leather jacket with me and a different evening bag to go with it. However, my suitcase was full and we are having a great time regardless. Plus it’s cold, wet and blowing a gale back home! Just one more full day left after tonight. It’s gone so fast!


----------



## Jereni

Still haven’t gotten my red bags together for a photo, but at any rate - shopping my closet today with my green coco handle.


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! Which one is this?
> 
> ********
> Ok, I’ve made a hard decision and need you all to be policing enforcers.
> 
> I really need new clothes.
> 
> My issue is bizarre. I love clothes and dressing well. I have no problems dressing my body or body image issues.
> 
> My roadblock is I absolutely DESPISE in person shopping. The only thing worse is TRYING ON CLOTHES! It’s all mind numbingly boring and feels like doing hard time. BUT! I can’t buy clothes online because of size and fit inconsistency. So, shopping must happen.
> 
> My decision. I will buy the H clutch and F First but not until I replace at least 25% of my wardrobe.  It’s odd how this necessity that will end up making me very happy feels like walking over shards of glass.
> 
> Does anyone else hate in person shopping or am I alone on my shopping weirdo island?



I used to like in-person shopping more, but so much stuff has moved online that selection in stores has gotten slim. So I’ve been forced to shop online and I hate it!

I do find shopping for clothes very difficult. It’s OK when I’m familiar with the brand and the sizing, but frustrating when I don’t. I don’t know why there aren’t better standards. The sizing charts are never even close.

I’ve had to replace my entire wardrobe on a few occasions when I’ve lost/gained enough weight that my current wardrobe didn’t work for me. It’s painful and it really sucked.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bag! Hope you had a great time. Fish and chips looks delicious.



That was the first thing I noticed... yummy yummy!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

SakuraSakura said:


> Hey everybody! I hope you're all having a good week...
> 
> Soo... he's my boyfriend now!    And I might be heading towards a slight occupation change... we will see what happens. School keeps me pretty busy.
> 
> I just wanted to update you all on the good news!


Woohoo, how wonderful!!!   



Sparkletastic said:


> This is the sole reason I’m interested in but have never bought MM. I also struggle with brands with a plethora of leathers like MM and Hermes. My internal pursenerd does not care one bit about learning about leather choices.


The plethora of leathers is both why I love MM and struggle. The struggle for me though is that I want to try them all!  I actually really do like learning about different leathers so it's right up my ally, but very bad for my wallet.



Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! Which one is this?
> 
> ********
> Ok, I’ve made a hard decision and need you all to be policing enforcers.
> 
> I really need new clothes.
> 
> My issue is bizarre. I love clothes and dressing well. I have no problems dressing my body or body image issues.
> 
> My roadblock is I absolutely DESPISE in person shopping. The only thing worse is TRYING ON CLOTHES! It’s all mind numbingly boring and feels like doing hard time. BUT! I can’t buy clothes online because of size and fit inconsistency. So, shopping must happen.
> 
> My decision. I will buy the H clutch and F First but not until I replace at least 25% of my wardrobe.  It’s odd how this necessity that will end up making me very happy feels like walking over shards of glass.
> 
> Does anyone else hate in person shopping or am I alone on my shopping weirdo island?


The bag style is the Clio. I'm not sure what leather and color it is, but my guess is Amythyst Pompei. 

As far as in-person shopping, it really depends on the situation. I love shopping with my mom. It's kind our "thing" and she's got a great eye in finding things that look good on me. She's also honest about if something doesn't look good, is a great balance between being a voice of reason and encouraging a "treat yourself" attitude, and I don't feel guilty if I spend a bunch of time in one store/area/etc. I don't mind shopping with friends, but I don't love it like I love shopping with my mom. I always feel like I can't take the time I'd like to when I'm with friends. I don't mind shopping by myself, but I struggle sometimes with making decisions on my own since I like to have a second opinion on how things look. I hate shopping with my husband, mainly because he hates shopping at all so it makes the whole experience less-than-enjoyable and almost stressful. 

I also much prefer shopping if I either don't have a real purpose/mission or I have an exact purpose mission. So, if I'm just out with my mom or on my own because I have time and money to spend, it's far more enjoyable because I can just browse and take my time and sometimes come away with some real great, unexpected gems. Or, if I know that I'm looking for a specific item in a specific color at a specific store, it's more enjoyable because I know exactly what I want. But, if it's a situation where I have a vague purpose - something like I need a dress for an occasion or I need new work clothes, but there's no specifics in knowing exactly the item/style/store/etc. that I'm going for, I find shopping feels like a frustrating chore rather than an enjoyable way to pass time. 

Things like trying clothes on doesn't really bother me. It can be an annoyance, but nothing big enough to dampen the experience for me. I don't like pushy sales people, but I've gotten pretty good and sending them on their way. 

All that being said, I do a lot of online shopping because it's just so darn convenient. However, the only option I can really solicit when I get an online purchase is my husband's, and unless something is really amazing or really awful (in which case, I don't need a second opinion to begin with), he's not that helpful. 


afroken said:


> That Kacy Yom Eun Bi bag is gorgeous! I've never heard of this brand before, off to search
> 
> Update: the business closed down due to the pandemic


Oh, that makes me so sad!  One of the many reasons I love the bag is because it was by a Korean designer, and she actually made an effort to infuse subtle bits of Korean culture and influence into her bags and designs. I loved that I was supporting a small designer who shared my ethnicity and culture and who seemed to value her culture as much as I do. I bought my bag right before the pandemic hit, and I'm so sad to hear the pandemic closed her business.



Katinahat said:


> Can I just say that I’m realising there are many ways to find bag joy without purchasing. Indeed, seeing DD enjoying carrying a DKNY bag here on holiday has brought me great joy. I gifted it to her in January and I’m glad I did! I also gifted her the Stan Smiths she’s wearing here as they were too flat for me to be comfortable in. Good thing we have similar sized feet! Both look great with her summer dress.
> View attachment 5329219
> 
> The weather has been cooler than I expected. High winds have driven the evening temperatures down. I haven’t worn all my dresses, more trousers, and I wish I had my leather jacket with me and a different evening bag to go with it. However, my suitcase was full and we are having a great time regardless. Plus it’s cold, wet and blowing a gale back home! Just one more full day left after tonight. It’s gone so fast!


I love the concept of finding bag joy without purchasing! I've never really approached it in that way, but you are so right! A few years ago, I gave away a bunch of bags to some relatives who were visiting from out of the country. I obviously don't get to see them use the bags since we don't live in the same country, but when I think about them hopefully using and enjoying them, it does really make me happy. It also makes me think about some of the bags I've been thinking bout selling. The list isn't long, but I've been so focused on selling them that I honestly didn't think about maybe gifting them instead. I'll have to give it more thought, but I wonder if there is anyone in my life that would enjoy one of those bags? I don't want to pass off my bags to clutter up someone else's space, but if someone would genuinely want them, it would be nice to be able to bring someone else a bit of joy by gifting them if I can!

I'm glad you've enjoyed watching your daughter enjoy your things! I'm sorry the weather hasn't been as you expected, but I'm so happy you've been having a great time regardless!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! Which one is this?
> 
> ********
> Ok, I’ve made a hard decision and need you all to be policing enforcers.
> 
> I really need new clothes.
> 
> My issue is bizarre. I love clothes and dressing well. I have no problems dressing my body or body image issues.
> 
> My roadblock is I absolutely DESPISE in person shopping. The only thing worse is TRYING ON CLOTHES! It’s all mind numbingly boring and feels like doing hard time. BUT! I can’t buy clothes online because of size and fit inconsistency. So, shopping must happen.
> 
> My decision. I will buy the H clutch and F First but not until I replace at least 25% of my wardrobe.  It’s odd how this necessity that will end up making me very happy feels like walking over shards of glass.
> 
> Does anyone else hate in person shopping or am I alone on my shopping weirdo island?


I love in person shopping. It is much more fun when you do it with a friend. I used to shop with my daughters and we all loved it.

If you find a brand or style that fits you consistently, you can buy more online.

What about trying one of those wardrobe rental subscriptions? You only keep what you love. Eventually you'll have a wardrobe without ever having to step foot in a store.

Or order a bunch of things online from a store that has a convenient location and return or exchange what doesn't fit. The worst part about online purchases is the hassle of returning, but going to the store to return is easier than having to pack it up and ship it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> As far as in-person shopping, it really depends on the situation. I love shopping with my mom. It's kind our "thing" and she's got a great eye in finding things that look good on me. She's also honest about if something doesn't look good, is a great balance between being a voice of reason and encouraging a "treat yourself" attitude, and I don't feel guilty if I spend a bunch of time in one store/area/etc. I don't mind shopping with friends, but I don't love it like I love shopping with my mom. I always feel like I can't take the time I'd like to when I'm with friends. I don't mind shopping by myself, but I struggle sometimes with making decisions on my own since I like to have a second opinion on how things look. I hate shopping with my husband, mainly because he hates shopping at all so it makes the whole experience less-than-enjoyable and almost stressful.
> 
> I also much prefer shopping if I either don't have a real purpose/mission or I have an exact purpose mission. So, if I'm just out with my mom or on my own because I have time and money to spend, it's far more enjoyable because I can just browse and take my time and sometimes come away with some real great, unexpected gems. Or, if I know that I'm looking for a specific item in a specific color at a specific store, it's more enjoyable because I know exactly what I want. But, if it's a situation where I have a vague purpose - something like I need a dress for an occasion or I need new work clothes, but there's no specifics in knowing exactly the item/style/store/etc. that I'm going for, I find shopping feels like a frustrating chore rather than an enjoyable way to pass time.
> 
> Things like trying clothes on doesn't really bother me. It can be an annoyance, but nothing big enough to dampen the experience for me. I don't like pushy sales people, but I've gotten pretty good and sending them on their way.
> 
> All that being said, I do a lot of online shopping because it's just so darn convenient. However, the only option I can really solicit when I get an online purchase is my husband's, and unless something is really amazing or really awful (in which case, I don't need a second opinion to begin with), he's not that helpful.


I could have written this, except substitute "daughters" for "mom." I feel the same way.


----------



## More bags

dramaprincess713 said:


> These are all beautiful, but that Gucci has me in heart eyes!


Thank you @dramaprincess713


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> My other red/burgundy bags:
> 
> *RED Valentino Bow Clutch, raspberry:*
> View attachment 5327038
> 
> 
> *Valentino VLock shoulder bag, cherry:*
> View attachment 5327042
> 
> 
> *PLG Mini Crossbody Tote, cranberry:*
> View attachment 5327043


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *How do you feel about wearability with your Chanel WOC?*


I have a black caviar GHW WOC and a red lambskin SHW WOC. It is a very small bag- limited capacity, not an ideal bag when I need to carry sunglasses (they don’t fit). Another downside is having to unpack my card case into the WOC, I’m quicker now. I have many use cases for a WOC: volunteering at my kids’ hockey games (lightweight, crossbody), grocery shopping (lightweight crossbody), travel (on location and lies flat, close to the body), small bag inside a work tote (great for slipping out to buy a coffee), school run (driving in a car), movies/theatre (do I remember going to movies?), attending sporting events as a spectator, evening/dinner out. It is small, lightweight and convenient for me in a number of scenarios. Both my black and red WOCs were in my top 10 bags by usage in 2021. It may not fit everyone’s needs.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> What a terrific story. It's so true… sometimes, a lowkey and affordable bag is the one we reach for time and agan because it just plain "works." After all, the bag isn't carrying us… we're carrying the bag!
> 
> *This might be an interesting theme for one of our months: Do you have a (reasonably) affordable, under-the-radar bag that was an incredibly useful purchase? Show us a photo, and tell us why.*



This is a rather unpopular opinion but I prefer Kipling nylon > Longchamp nylon. In my experiences with Longchamp they've never held up well. Kipling just keeps on going! I can drag it through heck and back without any obnoxious corner wear. I highly recommend Kipling.

I just purchased a blue Kipling backpack to replace my Longchamp Le Pliage backpack. I cannot remember how long I've had it but I'm feeling over Longchamp.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> @Jereni , that Lily you like is a gorgeous colour! No wonder you like it. However, as you say would you use it when you have such beautiful Chanel chain bags already. I love my Lily’s. They are a great size, I love the chain doubled over my shoulder or long crossbody and the bag isn’t structured so works casually or more formally. I have one in black SHW and one in oak GHW but I don’t have the option to carry Chanel like you do. If I did I th honk they would steal a lot of carries from these.
> 
> I have the oak Lily here with me. I love the original NVT leather it is made from (although this one is not old). The colour and vibe are great for summer/hotter weather I also like the way it looks with my new Fit Flop leather sandals and mulberry bracelet.
> View attachment 5326390
> 
> Here worn with a summer dress for going out to eat.
> 
> View attachment 5326396
> 
> Plus a bag spill to show how much it holds. New Darley pink card case has been a fabulous purchase.
> View attachment 5326398



Thank you for the excellent info on the Lily! Aaah it looks so good on you. It’s true that as a chain flap, my Chanel is similar, but the Chanel is more of a neutral, and the chain actually can’t be doubled up on it.

Plus, while I always would like to think I don’t care what others think, in truth there are some situations where I don’t like carrying my Chanel from the perspective of how recognizably expensive it is. Mulberry is less known around here I would guess - I never see it carried, so it’s great in terms of being gorgeous but under the radar. Can you tell I’m talking myself into getting it?


----------



## FizzyWater

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m not a lot of help because I’m also I’ve the Despise In Person Shopping Club.
> I look at the online size guides, buy a size larger than I am, and take it to a tailor.



This is brilliant.

...now I just need a tailor.  and maybe a stable weight...


----------



## coffee2go

dramaprincess713 said:


> Woohoo, how wonderful!!!
> 
> 
> The plethora of leathers is both why I love MM and struggle. The struggle for me though is that I want to try them all!  I actually really do like learning about different leathers so it's right up my ally, but very bad for my wallet.
> 
> 
> The bag style is the Clio. I'm not sure what leather and color it is, but my guess is Amythyst Pompei.
> 
> As far as in-person shopping, it really depends on the situation. I love shopping with my mom. It's kind our "thing" and she's got a great eye in finding things that look good on me. She's also honest about if something doesn't look good, is a great balance between being a voice of reason and encouraging a "treat yourself" attitude, and I don't feel guilty if I spend a bunch of time in one store/area/etc. I don't mind shopping with friends, but I don't love it like I love shopping with my mom. I always feel like I can't take the time I'd like to when I'm with friends. I don't mind shopping by myself, but I struggle sometimes with making decisions on my own since I like to have a second opinion on how things look. I hate shopping with my husband, mainly because he hates shopping at all so it makes the whole experience less-than-enjoyable and almost stressful.
> 
> I also much prefer shopping if I either don't have a real purpose/mission or I have an exact purpose mission. So, if I'm just out with my mom or on my own because I have time and money to spend, it's far more enjoyable because I can just browse and take my time and sometimes come away with some real great, unexpected gems. Or, if I know that I'm looking for a specific item in a specific color at a specific store, it's more enjoyable because I know exactly what I want. But, if it's a situation where I have a vague purpose - something like I need a dress for an occasion or I need new work clothes, but there's no specifics in knowing exactly the item/style/store/etc. that I'm going for, I find shopping feels like a frustrating chore rather than an enjoyable way to pass time.
> 
> Things like trying clothes on doesn't really bother me. It can be an annoyance, but nothing big enough to dampen the experience for me. I don't like pushy sales people, but I've gotten pretty good and sending them on their way.
> 
> All that being said, I do a lot of online shopping because it's just so darn convenient. However, the only option I can really solicit when I get an online purchase is my husband's, and unless something is really amazing or really awful (in which case, I don't need a second opinion to begin with), he's not that helpful.
> 
> Oh, that makes me so sad!  One of the many reasons I love the bag is because it was by a Korean designer, and she actually made an effort to infuse subtle bits of Korean culture and influence into her bags and designs. I loved that I was supporting a small designer who shared my ethnicity and culture and who seemed to value her culture as much as I do. I bought my bag right before the pandemic hit, and I'm so sad to hear the pandemic closed her business.
> 
> 
> I love the concept of finding bag joy without purchasing! I've never really approached it in that way, but you are so right! A few years ago, I gave away a bunch of bags to some relatives who were visiting from out of the country. I obviously don't get to see them use the bags since we don't live in the same country, but when I think about them hopefully using and enjoying them, it does really make me happy. It also makes me think about some of the bags I've been thinking bout selling. The list isn't long, but I've been so focused on selling them that I honestly didn't think about maybe gifting them instead. I'll have to give it more thought, but I wonder if there is anyone in my life that would enjoy one of those bags? I don't want to pass off my bags to clutter up someone else's space, but if someone would genuinely want them, it would be nice to be able to bring someone else a bit of joy by gifting them if I can!
> 
> I'm glad you've enjoyed watching your daughter enjoy your things! I'm sorry the weather hasn't been as you expected, but I'm so happy you've been having a great time regardless!



I usually gift the bags I know I won’t sell for much to my relatives instead, I prefer to give them to someone who  will genuinely appreciate them and my relatives don’t buy neither designer nor contemporary brands, so they are very happy with bags I pass on to them, also since I take care of my bags, usually they are in great condition… I gave away lots of Michael Kors, Marc Jacobs and other contemporary brand bags I had to my sister, mother- and sister-in-law, and they were very happy with their bags. In my family it’s only my mom and me who enjoy luxury bags, but we live in different countries, so it’s not like we can exchange bags that easily… I grew up admiring some bags my mom has, and then I started my own bag collection  no one in our family enjoys shopping as much as we do. I experience so much joy when seeing that my old bags are used by someone else in our family, that a bag has a new life and is brought to new places. I rarely miss a bag I passed on as my newer additions are usually much more exciting to me… however I never parted ways with a luxury handbag, so I don’t know whether the feeling would be different… it’s not like I put luxury bags on a higher level than contemporary designer bags, but somehow I feel they’re more special than others… maybe it’s brand marketing to blame


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> Woohoo, how wonderful!!!
> 
> 
> The plethora of leathers is both why I love MM and struggle. The struggle for me though is that I want to try them all!  I actually really do like learning about different leathers so it's right up my ally, but very bad for my wallet.
> 
> 
> The bag style is the Clio. I'm not sure what leather and color it is, but my guess is Amythyst Pompei.
> 
> As far as in-person shopping, it really depends on the situation. I love shopping with my mom. It's kind our "thing" and she's got a great eye in finding things that look good on me. She's also honest about if something doesn't look good, is a great balance between being a voice of reason and encouraging a "treat yourself" attitude, and I don't feel guilty if I spend a bunch of time in one store/area/etc. I don't mind shopping with friends, but I don't love it like I love shopping with my mom. I always feel like I can't take the time I'd like to when I'm with friends. I don't mind shopping by myself, but I struggle sometimes with making decisions on my own since I like to have a second opinion on how things look. I hate shopping with my husband, mainly because he hates shopping at all so it makes the whole experience less-than-enjoyable and almost stressful.
> 
> I also much prefer shopping if I either don't have a real purpose/mission or I have an exact purpose mission. So, if I'm just out with my mom or on my own because I have time and money to spend, it's far more enjoyable because I can just browse and take my time and sometimes come away with some real great, unexpected gems. Or, if I know that I'm looking for a specific item in a specific color at a specific store, it's more enjoyable because I know exactly what I want. But, if it's a situation where I have a vague purpose - something like I need a dress for an occasion or I need new work clothes, but there's no specifics in knowing exactly the item/style/store/etc. that I'm going for, I find shopping feels like a frustrating chore rather than an enjoyable way to pass time.
> 
> Things like trying clothes on doesn't really bother me. It can be an annoyance, but nothing big enough to dampen the experience for me. I don't like pushy sales people, but I've gotten pretty good and sending them on their way.
> 
> All that being said, I do a lot of online shopping because it's just so darn convenient. However, the only option I can really solicit when I get an online purchase is my husband's, and unless something is really amazing or really awful (in which case, I don't need a second opinion to begin with), he's not that helpful.
> 
> Oh, that makes me so sad!  One of the many reasons I love the bag is because it was by a Korean designer, and she actually made an effort to infuse subtle bits of Korean culture and influence into her bags and designs. I loved that I was supporting a small designer who shared my ethnicity and culture and who seemed to value her culture as much as I do. I bought my bag right before the pandemic hit, and I'm so sad to hear the pandemic closed her business.
> 
> 
> I love the concept of finding bag joy without purchasing! I've never really approached it in that way, but you are so right! A few years ago, I gave away a bunch of bags to some relatives who were visiting from out of the country. I obviously don't get to see them use the bags since we don't live in the same country, but when I think about them hopefully using and enjoying them, it does really make me happy. It also makes me think about some of the bags I've been thinking bout selling. The list isn't long, but I've been so focused on selling them that I honestly didn't think about maybe gifting them instead. I'll have to give it more thought, but I wonder if there is anyone in my life that would enjoy one of those bags? I don't want to pass off my bags to clutter up someone else's space, but if someone would genuinely want them, it would be nice to be able to bring someone else a bit of joy by gifting them if I can!
> 
> I'm glad you've enjoyed watching your daughter enjoy your things! I'm sorry the weather hasn't been as you expected, but I'm so happy you've been having a great time regardless!





whateve said:


> I love in person shopping. It is much more fun when you do it with a friend. I used to shop with my daughters and we all loved it.
> 
> If you find a brand or style that fits you consistently, you can buy more online.
> 
> What about trying one of those wardrobe rental subscriptions? You only keep what you love. Eventually you'll have a wardrobe without ever having to step foot in a store.
> 
> Or order a bunch of things online from a store that has a convenient location and return or exchange what doesn't fit. The worst part about online purchases is the hassle of returning, but going to the store to return is easier than having to pack it up and ship it.



You bring back happy memories. I used to love shopping with my mum too, she would bargain with the best of them at markets, scour outlets or go into the most expensive intimidating shops depending, but most of all I remember having to get up at 4am(!!!!) get in the car still blurry-eyed and hit the antique/flee markets before the other dealers. My mother could have made shopping an olympic sport (there's an idea). 

@dramaprincess713 I also like shopping when it's just browsing, especially new season's stuff. I separate meandering browsing pleasure from mission shopping though, it's like they are 2 distinctly separate things. 

@ElainePG Jeans and trous/pants are the worst to shop for for anyone. 

If anyone's interested I have a tip for pants/trouser/jeans shopping too (sorry, I am so a know-all but just mean to be helpful  ). Wear a skirt or a dress when you go, and then it's a quick matter of trying them on under. If a pair go on nicely and do up and are a maybe, _then_ you can get undressed.


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> I usually gift the bags I know I won’t sell for much to my relatives instead, I prefer to give them to someone who  will genuinely appreciate them and my relatives don’t buy neither designer nor contemporary brands, so they are very happy with bags I pass on to them, also since I take care of my bags, usually they are in great condition… I gave away lots of Michael Kors, Marc Jacobs and other contemporary brand bags I had to my sister, mother- and sister-in-law, and they were very happy with their bags. In my family it’s only my mom and me who enjoy luxury bags, but we live in different countries, so it’s not like we can exchange bags that easily… I grew up admiring some bags my mom has, and then I started my own bag collection  no one in our family enjoys shopping as much as we do. I experience so much joy when seeing that my old bags are used by someone else in our family, that a bag has a new life and is brought to new places. I rarely miss a bag I passed on as my newer additions are usually much more exciting to me… however I never parted ways with a luxury handbag, so I don’t know whether the feeling would be different… it’s not like I put luxury bags on a higher level than contemporary designer bags, but somehow I feel they’re more special than others… maybe it’s brand marketing to blame



Bags go to my relatives first too. I mostly have what you may call 'luxury' and also vintage, it just depends what the other person's more into.  I used to give to friends quite readily if I was getting rid of them anyway but twice I saw them on E--bay within a week - and I can do that myself!


----------



## 880

I hate browsing and looking


Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! Which one is this?
> 
> ********
> Ok, I’ve made a hard decision and need you all to be policing enforcers.
> 
> I really need new clothes.
> 
> My issue is bizarre. I love clothes and dressing well. I have no problems dressing my body or body image issues.
> 
> My roadblock is I absolutely DESPISE in person shopping. The only thing worse is TRYING ON CLOTHES! It’s all mind numbingly boring and feels like doing hard time. BUT! I can’t buy clothes online because of size and fit inconsistency. So, shopping must happen.
> 
> My decision. I will buy the H clutch and F First but not until I replace at least 25% of my wardrobe.  It’s odd how this necessity that will end up making me very happy feels like walking over shards of glass.
> 
> Does anyone else hate in person shopping or am I alone on my shopping weirdo island?


i hate browsing and looking. If an SA knows my taste and size and can curate out, that’s best. Also, an SA knows not to push, bc if I have buyers remorse, I usually figure that the SA doesn’t really get my taste. I’m a very fast shopper and if I buy, I usually don’t return. I have to love something enough to want to wear it out of the store and keep it on for a week ( I don’t do this, it’s just my feeling). My SAs know not to call me in unless there are things that I will love. I hate buying on line — I hate returning things with a passion. I prefer to inspect the exact item I will buy, and I’m not going over stuff with a microscope.


----------



## papertiger

Forgot to say:

Monday I took 18 pieces of silver jewellery (sounds biblical) to consignment. 

More for the space and headspace because I'm not wearing those pieces. We'll see how they go before I give them fine stuff.


----------



## JenJBS

I love shopping in person! I hate spending money on something that I don't know will fit, or might be a different color irl than on my screen. Plus not knowing if the company will try to deny the return for some dumb reason. I find the stress of not knowing if something will fit, and the hassle of doing a return, takes a lot of the joy out of shopping.


----------



## Katinahat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Woohoo, how wonderful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag style is the Clio. I'm not sure what leather and color it is, but my guess is Amythyst Pompei.
> 
> As far as in-person shopping, it really depends on the situation. I love shopping with my mom. It's kind our "thing" and she's got a great eye in finding things that look good on me. She's also honest about if something doesn't look good, is a great balance between being a voice of reason and encouraging a "treat yourself" attitude, and I don't feel guilty if I spend a bunch of time in one store/area/etc. I don't mind shopping with friends, but I don't love it like I love shopping with my mom. I always feel like I can't take the time I'd like to when I'm with friends. I don't mind shopping by myself, but I struggle sometimes with making decisions on my own since I like to have a second opinion on how things look. I hate shopping with my husband, mainly because he hates shopping at all so it makes the whole experience less-than-enjoyable and almost stressful.
> 
> I also much prefer shopping if I either don't have a real purpose/mission or I have an exact purpose mission. So, if I'm just out with my mom or on my own because I have time and money to spend, it's far more enjoyable because I can just browse and take my time and sometimes come away with some real great, unexpected gems. Or, if I know that I'm looking for a specific item in a specific color at a specific store, it's more enjoyable because I know exactly what I want. But, if it's a situation where I have a vague purpose - something like I need a dress for an occasion or I need new work clothes, but there's no specifics in knowing exactly the item/style/store/etc. that I'm going for, I find shopping feels like a frustrating chore rather than an enjoyable way to pass time.
> 
> 
> 
> All that being said, I do a lot of online
> 
> bag right before the pandemic hit, and
> 
> I love the concept of finding bag joy without purchasing! I've never really approached it in that way, but you are so right! A few years ago, I gave away a bunch of bags to some relatives who were visiting from out of the country. I obviously don't get to see them use the bags since we don't live in the same country, but when I think about them hopefully using and enjoying them, it does really make me happy. It also makes me think about some of the bags I've been thinking bout selling. The list isn't long, but I've been so focused on selling them that I honestly didn't think about maybe gifting them instead. I'll have to give it more thought, but I wonder if there is anyone in my life that would enjoy one of those bags? I don't want to pass off my bags to clutter up someone else's space, but if someone would genuinely want them, it would be nice to be able to bring someone else a bit of joy by gifting them if I can!
> 
> I'm glad you've enjoyed watching your daughter enjoy your things! I'm sorry the weather hasn't been as you expected, but I'm so happy you've been having a great time regardless!


I wish I had that relationship with my mum still. We have very different tastes but my issue is she has no filter and I avoid putting myself in positions where she’ll be critical. Body shaming is not a concept my mom understands and her comments gave me huge body issues when I was younger even thought I tended to be thin. We have had some good shopping trips in the past when she’s been trying hard to cheer me up for some reason or other so she can be kind which leaves me confused. My DDs are best to shop with when I’m buying for them but I’m sure it will be good as they get older.

The weather has been good mostly just cooler evenings but still very hot in comparison to home!

And yes that was the MM bag! Well spotted.


whateve said:


> I love in person shopping. It is much more fun when you do it with a friend. I used to shop with my daughters and we all loved it.
> 
> If you find a brand or style that fits you consistently, you can buy more online.
> 
> What about trying one of those wardrobe rental subscriptions? You only keep what you love. Eventually you'll have a wardrobe without ever having to step foot in a store.
> 
> Or order a bunch of things online from a store that has a convenient location and return or exchange what doesn't fit. The worst part about online purchases is the hassle of returning, but going to the store to return is easier than having to pack it up and ship it.


Totally agree about a brand you like and knowing their sizes.


SakuraSakura said:


> This is a rather unpopular opinion but I prefer Kipling nylon > Longchamp nylon. In my experiences with Longchamp they've never held up well. Kipling just keeps on going! I can drag it through heck and back without any obnoxious corner wear. I highly recommend Kipling.
> 
> I just purchased a blue Kipling backpack to replace my Longchamp Le Pliage backpack. I cannot remember how long I've had it but I'm feeling over Longchamp.


I have bought Kipling for the DDs. They love the ! They are great bags. The DDs carry Fiorelli more now and don’t care it’s not leather.


Jereni said:


> Thank you for the excellent info on the Lily! Aaah it looks so good on you. It’s true that as a chain flap, my Chanel is similar, but the Chanel is more of a neutral, and the chain actually can’t be doubled up on it.
> 
> Plus, while I always would like to think I don’t care what others think, in truth there are some situations where I don’t like carrying my Chanel from the perspective of how recognizably expensive it is. Mulberry is less known around here I would guess - I never see it carried, so it’s great in terms of being gorgeous but under the radar. Can you tell I’m talking myself into getting it?


Interesting Mulberry being less well know. It’s a popular luxury brand in my city. However, away I haven’t see any. Mostly KS and MK plus lots of LV at the airport and a few Gucci in restaurants.

I didn’t know you couldn’t double the chain. Is it just long or just shoulder and is that all Chanel with chains? I’m quite ignorant for a brand I admire so much!


papertiger said:


> You bring back happy memories. I used to love shopping with my mum too, she would bargain with the best of them at markets, scour outlets or go into the most expensive intimidating shops depending, but most of all I remember having to get up at 4am(!!!!) get in the car still blurry-eyed and hit the antique/flee markets before the other dealers. My mother could have made shopping an olympic sport (there's an idea).
> 
> @dramaprincess713 I also like shopping when it's just browsing, especially new season's stuff. I separate meandering browsing pleasure from mission shopping though, it's like they are 2 distinctly separate things.
> 
> @ElainePG Jeans and trous/pants are the worst to shop for for anyone.
> 
> If anyone's interested I have a tip for pants/trouser/jeans shopping too (sorry, I am so a know-all but just mean to be helpful  ). Wear a skirt or a dress when you go, and then it's a quick matter of trying them on under. If a pair go on nicely and do up and are a maybe, _then_ you can get undressed.


That is a great tip for jeans shopping. I get driven mad by having to undo heavy lace up boots or trainers and pull off skinny jeans to try things on!  Trousers I often buy one size bigger and get the waist tailored as I have to have them shortened anyway. My pear shape is bigger in the thigh than hip and my waist is at least a size smaller. Jeans are fine because of the belt hoops and NYDJ fit easily. These I order online looking for a bargain.


----------



## coffee2go

Question… I have this envelope clutch I got some time ago, originally I wanted to use it for travel, like an easy casual clutch that doesn’t occupy much space to have in a luggage in case I don’t want to go out with a bag, so I could use a clutch instead where I can fit my phone, cardholder and hotel key card, but with covid I haven’t had any use for this at all… so I wondering could any of you suggest some ideas what I could use it for? Bear in mind that I don’t use cash, and this envelope would fit mostly flat objects… the company that produces it markets it now as a mask pouch, but I wouldn’t carry my masks in such a lux pouch  

One thing I like about it is that I can lay it flat on the bottom of my tote bag and it’s pretty unnoticeable


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Question… I have this envelope clutch I got some time ago, originally I wanted to use it for travel, like an easy casual clutch that doesn’t occupy much space to have in a luggage in case I don’t want to go out with a bag, so I could use a clutch instead where I can fit my phone, cardholder and hotel key card, but with covid I haven’t had any use for this at all… so I wondering could any of you suggest some ideas what I could use it for? Bear in mind that I don’t use cash, and this envelope would fit mostly flat objects… the company that produces it markets it now as a mask pouch, but I wouldn’t carry my masks in such a lux pouch
> 
> One thing I like about it is that I can lay it flat on the bottom of my tote bag and it’s pretty unnoticeable
> View attachment 5329753
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329763



Paper receipts (if you keep them) 
Business cards (yours and/or others) 
Photos of loved ones 
CC and other cards you don't use that often (like loyalty cards, swipe card to the gym etc) 
Love letters


----------



## Cookiefiend

coffee2go said:


> Since this week is dedicated to red bags, I’d like to share a small story of the bag I never planned to buy, but that turned out to become my favorite bag for several seasons and still is my favorite summer bag. About 4-5 years ago when there was a trend for bucket bags, I didn’t understand the whole “bucket bag” trend as I never had that style of the bag. Then one day I go shopping for Mansur Gavriel or Ralph Lauren bucket bag as a graduation gift for a friend and I find this Weekend Maxmara beauty in red and I just can’t take my eyes of it. I find out that the bag is on sale, and eventually walk out from the store with a gift for a friend and a gift for myself… this bag turned out to be so comfortable, functional, easy to style… I carried it all summer, then autumn, then once weather started to become warmer again, I carried it again throughout all the spring-summer-early autumn… I have no idea why but this bucket bag has some summer vibes for me, and I usually don’t care it in winter months, I prefer just totes and more structured bags in the winter months that looked great with the coats… This bucket bag has this fun white and blue striped fabric lining that reminds me about the sea, there is inner zip pocket and I love that I can tie the fabric ends up for more security… the bag also has a detachable shoulder strap, however I rarely use it, and prefer to carry it under my shoulder or on crook of my arm… It has been about 4 years and this bag has been used and abused, but still holding up great
> 
> This is just to say that not necessarily we need only luxury bags, sometimes a more affordable bag can be the most amazing purchase you ever made
> View attachment 5327610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327623


What a fabulous red! 


ElainePG said:


> What a terrific story. It's so true… sometimes, a lowkey and affordable bag is the one we reach for time and agan because it just plain "works." After all, the bag isn't carrying us… we're carrying the bag!
> 
> *This might be an interesting theme for one of our months: Do you have a (reasonably) affordable, under-the-radar bag that was an incredibly useful purchase? Show us a photo, and tell us why.*


oooo - I like this idea! 


ElainePG said:


> For me, it depends on what I'm shopping for.
> 
> Though it's been over 2 years since I've shopped in person, so really, who can remember?
> 
> Things I hate shopping for: bras, bathing suits, jeans, pants.
> 
> Things I don't really mind shopping for: sweaters, shirts, dresses, skirts, jackets, coats.
> 
> Things I adore shopping for: handbags, shoes, scarves.
> 
> Things I can easily buy online because I know my style & size: panties, camisoles, nightgowns, leggings.
> 
> Sometimes, going into a small local boutique to look for a sweater (assuming I need a particular color & style of sweater) is a spirit lifter for me. But then it's just *one* boutique, and *one* sweater, and it's done & dusted. I'd REALLY dislike going into a store to replace 25% of my whole entire wardrobe! Ugh!
> 
> Maybe you could divide the project into bits, and do one bit at a time?


Hahaha - you just might be my long lost twin! These are my feelings exactly! I just had the torture of having to purchase bras… it’s right up there with bathing suits. 


Jereni said:


> Still haven’t gotten my red bags together for a photo, but at any rate - shopping my closet today with my green coco handle.
> 
> View attachment 5329320


This is a lovely green!


----------



## Kimbashop

My red bag for the week: 2005 Balanciaga Day bag in Rouge Theatre. The leather on this bag is so silky soft. I took it to the dentist office yesterday. When the hygenist asked if she could take my bag and set it aside, I told her I liked to keep it on my lap. I hugged and stroked it while the dentist drilled and prepped my teeth for a crown, a ninety minute procedure. I am not proud.


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> I usually gift the bags I know I won’t sell for much to my relatives instead, I prefer to give them to someone who  will genuinely appreciate them and my relatives don’t buy neither designer nor contemporary brands, so they are very happy with bags I pass on to them, also since I take care of my bags, usually they are in great condition… I gave away lots of Michael Kors, Marc Jacobs and other contemporary brand bags I had to my sister, mother- and sister-in-law, and they were very happy with their bags. In my family it’s only my mom and me who enjoy luxury bags, but we live in different countries, so it’s not like we can exchange bags that easily… I grew up admiring some bags my mom has, and then I started my own bag collection  no one in our family enjoys shopping as much as we do. I experience so much joy when seeing that my old bags are used by someone else in our family, that a bag has a new life and is brought to new places. I rarely miss a bag I passed on as my newer additions are usually much more exciting to me… however I never parted ways with a luxury handbag, so I don’t know whether the feeling would be different… it’s not like I put luxury bags on a higher level than contemporary designer bags, but somehow I feel they’re more special than others… maybe it’s brand marketing to blame


I love giving bags to my daughters because they stay in the family. I don't feel like the bag is really gone.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> I hate browsing and looking
> 
> i hate browsing and looking. If an SA knows my taste and size and can curate out, that’s best. Also, an SA knows not to push, bc if I have buyers remorse, I usually figure that the SA doesn’t really get my taste. I’m a very fast shopper and if I buy, I usually don’t return. I have to love something enough to want to wear it out of the store and keep it on for a week ( I don’t do this, it’s just my feeling). My SAs know not to call me in unless there are things that I will love. I hate buying on line — I hate returning things with a passion. I prefer to inspect the exact item I will buy, and I’m not going over stuff with a microscope.


When I was a child, we would go to a store and immediately go to the dressing room. An SA would bring in clothes she thought my mother would like for her to try on. She never had to look through racks. This was at just a normal department store. She always used the same SA, who knew her taste. I guess they earned commission.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I love shopping in person! I hate spending money on something that I don't know will fit, or might be a different color irl than on my screen. Plus not knowing if the company will try to deny the return for some dumb reason. I find the stress of not knowing if something will fit, and the hassle of doing a return, takes a lot of the joy out of shopping.


Recently I bought a coat online. I love it; it fits beautifully, but I keep wondering if I got the best color. It would have been great to see the choices IRL but they don't have physical stores.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> My red bag for the week: 2005 Balanciaga Day bag in Rouge Theatre. The leather on this bag is so silky soft. I took it to the dentist office yesterday. When the hygenist asked if she could take my bag and set it aside, I told her I liked to keep it on my lap. I hugged and stroked it while the dentist drilled and prepped my teeth for a crown, a ninety minute procedure. I am not proud.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329857


It's gorgeous! Is it agneau?


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> It's gorgeous! Is it agneau?


Thank you. It's chevre. Their 2005 goat leather is known for being soft, light, and silky.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you. It's chevre. Their 2005 goat leather is known for being soft, light, and silky.


Yummy! I have a 2007 chevre day. It is aquamarine, which is a gorgeous color. When I got it, I was deciding between it and a 2005 turquoise, which was also beautiful. I can't stop thinking about that bag.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> she’s been trying hard to cheer me up for some reason or other so she can be kind which leaves me confused.


I know this feeling  


coffee2go said:


> I have this envelope clutch I got some time ago, originally I wanted to use it for travel, like an easy casual clutch that doesn’t occupy much space to have in a luggage in case I don’t want to go out with a bag, so I could use a clutch instead where I can fit my phone, cardholder and hotel key card, but with covid I haven’t had any use for this at all… so I wondering could any of you suggest some ideas what I could use it for?


receipts, travel envelope (passports, tickets, itinerary)


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Bags go to my relatives first too. I mostly have what you may call 'luxury' and also vintage, it just depends what the other person's more into.  I used to give to friends quite readily if I was getting rid of them anyway but twice I saw them on E--bay within a week - and I can do that myself!


That would make me angry. Quite some time ago I gave a young woman a funky handmade leather bag . I saw her use it many times and it was the best feeling. If she had accepted it and sold it I would not have been happy.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> That would make me angry. Quite some time ago I gave a young woman a funky handmade leather bag . I saw her use it many times and it was the best feeling. If she had accepted it and sold it I would not have been happy.



Exactly. One was a leather/suede Prada convertible backpack/shoulder bag, another, a Sonia Rykiel. We know what the pre-loved market's like for those designers, so it's not even like they made some great money BUT they accept them telling me how much they loved them, thank you so much, la, di da, di da. 

Funny thing, if I hadn't of had so many authentication duties in those days I probably wouldn't have been browsing eB-ay.As my 'friends', there is always the option of not being so darn obvious about it


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I found another red bag!
> 
> Today, shooting at the studio. Vintage original sig-print 1970s Lavin bag
> 
> Fish and chips with the team afterwards


This is fabulous!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Still haven’t gotten my red bags together for a photo, but at any rate - shopping my closet today with my green coco handle.
> 
> View attachment 5329320


I'm just crazy about the color and design of the Coco Handle. It's perfect with your shawl.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> That would make me angry. Quite some time ago I gave a young woman a funky handmade leather bag . I saw her use it many times and it was the best feeling. If she had accepted it and sold it I would not have been happy.


When someone gives me something, I feel the best way I can show appreciation is to use it. Someone gave me a vintage Coach and told me I could sell it if I wanted. I haven't because it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> Question… I have this envelope clutch I got some time ago, originally I wanted to use it for travel, like an easy casual clutch that doesn’t occupy much space to have in a luggage in case I don’t want to go out with a bag, so I could use a clutch instead where I can fit my phone, cardholder and hotel key card, but with covid I haven’t had any use for this at all… so I wondering could any of you suggest some ideas what I could use it for? Bear in mind that I don’t use cash, and this envelope would fit mostly flat objects… the company that produces it markets it now as a mask pouch, but I wouldn’t carry my masks in such a lux pouch
> 
> One thing I like about it is that I can lay it flat on the bottom of my tote bag and it’s pretty unnoticeable
> View attachment 5329753
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329763


Papers when you travel?  There is the photocopy of your passport, the copy of your vaccination card, latest Covid testing, yada, yada, yada.   There is always a messy collection of papers in the bottom of my bag when I travel, especially to destinations without good internet, where a paper back up of reservations can be really handy.


----------



## dcooney4

Elaine did you receive your GFG bag? I think today or tomorrow is the last day of the sale. I am curious if it worked out for you? All the extras sounded wonderful.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> My red bag for the week: 2005 Balanciaga Day bag in Rouge Theatre. The leather on this bag is so silky soft. I took it to the dentist office yesterday. When the hygenist asked if she could take my bag and set it aside, I told her I liked to keep it on my lap. I hugged and stroked it while the dentist drilled and prepped my teeth for a crown, a ninety minute procedure. I am not proud.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329857


I just love the leather on your bag… and I completely understand why you'd want to stroke it during your appointment!

No, we are NOT weird!


----------



## Jereni

The red bags finally! Burgundy Chanel coco handle, Bottega Veneta pouch in rust, and my new Kate Spade heartbreaker bag.




I still want the Sac du Jour, but I have decided to wait and save a new pot of money very incrementally, and get it for myself for my birthday in Sept.

Today, not a red bag but still something red! With my Chanel Trendy micro bag. It’s going to be a high of like 68 today and I am SO EXCITED.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Elaine did you receive your GFG bag? I think today or tomorrow is the last day of the sale. I am curious if it worked out for you? All the extras sounded wonderful.


Yes, it arrived last night, and I'll post a review in a few minutes.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> Yummy! I have a 2007 chevre day. It is aquamarine, which is a gorgeous color. When I got it, I was deciding between it and a 2005 turquoise, which was also beautiful. I can't stop thinking about that bag.


that would be a hard choice! I love the 2007 leather as well -- so thick and chewey. Those colors are both gorgeous. Turquoise 2005 has been on my watchlist for a while.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> The red bags finally! Burgundy Chanel coco handle, Bottega Veneta pouch in rust, and my new Kate Spade heartbreaker bag.
> 
> View attachment 5329929
> 
> 
> I still want the Sac du Jour, but I have decided to wait and save a new pot of money very incrementally, and get it for myself for my birthday in Sept.
> 
> Today, not a red bag but still something red! With my Chanel Trendy micro bag. It’s going to be a high of like 68 today and I am SO EXCITED.
> 
> View attachment 5329930


Love your bags but love your outfit more! I love your look. That blazer is wow, and the mini is the perfect pop to your whole look.


----------



## ElainePG

As promised, here is the review of the *Go Forth Goods Avery Leather Tote Bag* mini crossbody. I chose the upgraded one, which has an outside pocket for my phone and a zipped top rather than the standard stud strap closure.

I already own the Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody, which I love, but it has two problems: I find the strap a bit too thin, and  there's no inside pocket. So I was curious how the GFG bag, which is the same size, would compare.

Here are photos of the GFG bag, as well as side-by-side shots of the PLG and the GFG bags. (And me, carrying each bag)








1. The GFG bag is heavier (the PLG weighs 1 pound; the GFG weighs 2.2 pounds). However even 2.2 pounds is quite lightweight, and I find the strap on the GFG considerably better-balanced, which distributes the weight beautifully. I carried the GFG around town on a whole bunch of errands this morning, and the weight didn't bother my problem shoulder at all.
2. The GFG strap is much better than the PLG strap; it's wider, and it also has that extra thingy at the top (I don't know what it's called) which keeps the strap in place.
3. Both the PLG and the GFG bags are the same size (10h x 11w x 3d) with an adjustable strap. This is a perfect size for me, and holds everything I need.
4. The GFG zipper could be better. I'm not using it, so it's not an issue for me, but it tends to stick, and if I pull it too hard to open it all the way up then it comes off the track at the "open" end and it's a pain to fit it back together. I keep it securely attached and just don't touch it, which works fine, but if I took public transportation and needed to keep opening and closing the zipper, it could be a problem.
5. I adore the leather, which is much thicker than the PLG leather (this is what makes it heavier). Hard to see in the photos, but it's pebbled exactly the right amount, it's thick, but it's also smooshy.
6. The hardware is amazing. Gives the bag a great rustic look. I don't know that I'd want lots of bags with this much copper and brass, but it's perfect against this shade of forest green. (It would also be incredible against brown leather… just sayin.)


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> As promised, here is the review of the *Go Forth Goods Avery Leather Tote Bag* mini crossbody. I chose the upgraded one, which has an outside pocket for my phone and a zipped top rather than the standard stud strap closure.
> 
> I already own the Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody, which I love, but it has two problems: I find the strap a bit too thin, and  there's no inside pocket. So I was curious how the GFG bag, which is the same size, would compare.
> 
> Here are photos of the GFG bag, as well as side-by-side shots of the PLG and the GFG bags. (And me, carrying each bag)
> 
> View attachment 5330032
> View attachment 5330034
> View attachment 5330035
> View attachment 5330036
> View attachment 5330037
> 
> 
> 1. The GFG bag is heavier (the PLG weighs 1 pound; the GFG weighs 2.2 pounds). However even 2.2 pounds is quite lightweight, and I find the strap on the GFG considerably better-balanced, which distributes the weight beautifully. I carried the GFG around town on a whole bunch of errands this morning, and the weight didn't bother my problem shoulder at all.
> 2. The GFG strap is much better than the PLG strap; it's wider, and it also has that extra thingy at the top (I don't know what it's called) which keeps the strap in place.
> 3. Both the PLG and the GFG bags are the same size (10h x 11w x 3d) with an adjustable strap. This is a perfect size for me, and holds everything I need.
> 4. The GFG zipper could be better. I'm not using it, so it's not an issue for me, but it tends to stick, and if I pull it too hard to open it all the way up then it comes off the track at the "open" end and it's a pain to fit it back together. I keep it securely attached and just don't touch it, which works fine, but if I took public transportation and needed to keep opening and closing the zipper, it could be a problem.
> 5. I adore the leather, which is much thicker than the PLG leather (this is what makes it heavier). Hard to see in the photos, but it's pebbled exactly the right amount, it's thick, but it's also smooshy.
> 6. The hardware is amazing. Gives the bag a great rustic look. I don't know that I'd want lots of bags with this much copper and brass, but it's perfect against this shade of forest green. (It would also be incredible against brown leather… just sayin.)


I am so happy it works for you. I am sorry to hear about the zipper. I agree with you on their strap. They shave the edges as well so they don’t dig in. I think it looks lovely on you.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> that would be a hard choice! I love the 2007 leather as well -- so thick and chewey. Those colors are both gorgeous. Turquoise 2005 has been on my watchlist for a while.


I had an opportunity to get the turquoise 2005 day about a year ago. I came to my senses and decided it was too close in color to aquamarine. I really like blue greens. If I don't stop myself, I'll keep buying variations of similar colors.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> As promised, here is the review of the *Go Forth Goods Avery Leather Tote Bag* mini crossbody. I chose the upgraded one, which has an outside pocket for my phone and a zipped top rather than the standard stud strap closure.
> 
> I already own the Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody, which I love, but it has two problems: I find the strap a bit too thin, and  there's no inside pocket. So I was curious how the GFG bag, which is the same size, would compare.
> 
> Here are photos of the GFG bag, as well as side-by-side shots of the PLG and the GFG bags. (And me, carrying each bag)
> 
> View attachment 5330032
> View attachment 5330034
> View attachment 5330035
> View attachment 5330036
> View attachment 5330037
> 
> 
> 1. The GFG bag is heavier (the PLG weighs 1 pound; the GFG weighs 2.2 pounds). However even 2.2 pounds is quite lightweight, and I find the strap on the GFG considerably better-balanced, which distributes the weight beautifully. I carried the GFG around town on a whole bunch of errands this morning, and the weight didn't bother my problem shoulder at all.
> 2. The GFG strap is much better than the PLG strap; it's wider, and it also has that extra thingy at the top (I don't know what it's called) which keeps the strap in place.
> 3. Both the PLG and the GFG bags are the same size (10h x 11w x 3d) with an adjustable strap. This is a perfect size for me, and holds everything I need.
> 4. The GFG zipper could be better. I'm not using it, so it's not an issue for me, but it tends to stick, and if I pull it too hard to open it all the way up then it comes off the track at the "open" end and it's a pain to fit it back together. I keep it securely attached and just don't touch it, which works fine, but if I took public transportation and needed to keep opening and closing the zipper, it could be a problem.
> 5. I adore the leather, which is much thicker than the PLG leather (this is what makes it heavier). Hard to see in the photos, but it's pebbled exactly the right amount, it's thick, but it's also smooshy.
> 6. The hardware is amazing. Gives the bag a great rustic look. I don't know that I'd want lots of bags with this much copper and brass, but it's perfect against this shade of forest green. (It would also be incredible against brown leather… just sayin.)


It's beautiful! You can put a safety pin at the end of the zipper to keep it from coming off the track. For a semi-permanent solution, you can put a couple of stitches across the end of the zipper to keep it from opening past that point. 

You can buy shoulder pads to slide on your other strap. You probably couldn't match the color. It looks like you can unbuckle the strap on the GFG, slide off the shoulder pad, and slide it onto your PLG, so you can use it for both bags.


----------



## pquiles

I just found this Thread and I am loving it.  I am reading backwards... because I don't have the time to read 181 pages.  From the gist of it it looks like we are supposed to use up what's in our closets... bags and clothing.  As I am in Fatigues all day... and weekends are the only time I dress in regular clothing this could be a challenge.  I think I am semi up for the task.  I am loving the idea of pulling out the most expensive bag to use first.  Pulling out my older bags that are museum pieces in my head... but not in anyone elses'.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> As promised, here is the review of the *Go Forth Goods Avery Leather Tote Bag* mini crossbody. I chose the upgraded one, which has an outside pocket for my phone and a zipped top rather than the standard stud strap closure.
> 
> I already own the Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody, which I love, but it has two problems: I find the strap a bit too thin, and  there's no inside pocket. So I was curious how the GFG bag, which is the same size, would compare.
> 
> Here are photos of the GFG bag, as well as side-by-side shots of the PLG and the GFG bags. (And me, carrying each bag)
> 
> View attachment 5330032
> View attachment 5330034
> View attachment 5330035
> View attachment 5330036
> View attachment 5330037
> 
> 
> 1. The GFG bag is heavier (the PLG weighs 1 pound; the GFG weighs 2.2 pounds). However even 2.2 pounds is quite lightweight, and I find the strap on the GFG considerably better-balanced, which distributes the weight beautifully. I carried the GFG around town on a whole bunch of errands this morning, and the weight didn't bother my problem shoulder at all.
> 2. The GFG strap is much better than the PLG strap; it's wider, and it also has that extra thingy at the top (I don't know what it's called) which keeps the strap in place.
> 3. Both the PLG and the GFG bags are the same size (10h x 11w x 3d) with an adjustable strap. This is a perfect size for me, and holds everything I need.
> 4. The GFG zipper could be better. I'm not using it, so it's not an issue for me, but it tends to stick, and if I pull it too hard to open it all the way up then it comes off the track at the "open" end and it's a pain to fit it back together. I keep it securely attached and just don't touch it, which works fine, but if I took public transportation and needed to keep opening and closing the zipper, it could be a problem.
> 5. I adore the leather, which is much thicker than the PLG leather (this is what makes it heavier). Hard to see in the photos, but it's pebbled exactly the right amount, it's thick, but it's also smooshy.
> 6. The hardware is amazing. Gives the bag a great rustic look. I don't know that I'd want lots of bags with this much copper and brass, but it's perfect against this shade of forest green. (It would also be incredible against brown leather… just sayin.)


thanks for the substantive review. I've had my eye on PLG and GFG for a while. It's so helpful to see comparisons and to also see modshots.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> I had an opportunity to get the turquoise 2005 day about a year ago. I came to my senses and decided it was too close in color to aquamarine. I really like blue greens. If I don't stop myself, I'll keep buying variations of similar colors.


Oh, I hear you!


----------



## dcooney4

pquiles said:


> I just found this Thread and I am loving it.  I am reading backwards... because I don't have the time to read 181 pages.  From the gist of it it looks like we are supposed to use up what's in our closets... bags and clothing.  As I am in Fatigues all day... and weekends are the only time I dress in regular clothing this could be a challenge.  I think I am semi up for the task.  I am loving the idea of pulling out the most expensive bag to use first.  Pulling out my older bags that are museum pieces in my head... but not in anyone elses'.


Welcome to the thread. Everyone has different goals and we try to help each other out. When you decide what you want yours to be let us know.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> The red bags finally! Burgundy Chanel coco handle, Bottega Veneta pouch in rust, and my new Kate Spade heartbreaker bag.
> 
> View attachment 5329929
> 
> 
> I still want the Sac du Jour, but I have decided to wait and save a new pot of money very incrementally, and get it for myself for my birthday in Sept.
> 
> Today, not a red bag but still something red! With my Chanel Trendy micro bag. It’s going to be a high of like 68 today and I am SO EXCITED.
> 
> View attachment 5329930


OMG, I love your red bags. And how much do I love your outfit. That blazer is incredible and those heels. You look so well put together and the gold Chanel is just perfect!


----------



## Katinahat

pquiles said:


> I just found this Thread and I am loving it.  I am reading backwards... because I don't have the time to read 181 pages.  From the gist of it it looks like we are supposed to use up what's in our closets... bags and clothing.  As I am in Fatigues all day... and weekends are the only time I dress in regular clothing this could be a challenge.  I think I am semi up for the task.  I am loving the idea of pulling out the most expensive bag to use first.  Pulling out my older bags that are museum pieces in my head... but not in anyone elses'.


Yes, welcome. I look forward to reading your goals and seeing your bags. I’ve found great bag, wardrobe and general life encouragement on this thread so I’m sure you will too.


----------



## Katinahat

Shopping my suitcase rather than closet here on holiday and my Ted Baker jumpsuit had gone unworn as the weather wasn’t so warm by late evening. This evening, our last, was much warmer so I popped it on with my oak Lily for our last meal out.


And while I love the concept of a jumpsuit I’m never sure they are really made for my shape. This is where being a pear is tricky. And the waist is tighter since I put on a bit of weight. Plus the practicalities are not good (especially after a few G&Ts having been off alchol for months due to my meds). I love the colours in this one but I’m happy to be putting it away in my suitcase again and wearing something lower maintenance tomorrow at the pool tomorrow before our late flight home.

Does anyone else have things in their closet that they love but don’t work in quite the way they hope or don’t love them back?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Hi everyone, 
I hope you are all fine! 
I´m back home after a wonderful time with my older children. 
Sorry, I´m completely behind now.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> I love the look of my Dionysus but it’s the only bag I own that’s inconvenient to wear. The leather is rigid and it has divided sections (why???) so each of my three WOC are actually easier to use.
> 
> I struggle with navy bags and this one becomes a lovely neutral the few times I wear jeans. So, it stays but, it’s not a home run.
> 
> I hate to sound negative because I do enjoy wearing it from a looks standpoint but, I wouldn’t recommend the Dionysus in this size.


Oh no, not a fan of divided interiors, especially in small bags!  They end up reducing whatever little space there is.  Too bad, as I love the red color of the Dionysus.


Jereni said:


> The red bags finally! Burgundy Chanel coco handle, Bottega Veneta pouch in rust, and my new Kate Spade heartbreaker bag.
> 
> View attachment 5329929
> 
> 
> I still want the Sac du Jour, but I have decided to wait and save a new pot of money very incrementally, and get it for myself for my birthday in Sept.
> 
> Today, not a red bag but still something red! With my Chanel Trendy micro bag. It’s going to be a high of like 68 today and I am SO EXCITED.
> 
> View attachment 5329930


Beautiful bags and gorgeous outfit!  Love the red blazer.


Katinahat said:


> View attachment 5330167
> 
> And while I love the concept of a jumpsuit I’m never sure they are really made for my shape. This is where being a pear is tricky. And the waist is tighter since I put on a bit of weight. Plus the practicalities are not good (especially after a few G&Ts having been off alchol for months due to my meds). I love the colours in this one but I’m happy to be putting it away in my suitcase again and wearing something lower maintenance tomorrow at the pool tomorrow before our late flight home.
> 
> Does anyone else have things in their closet that they love but don’t work in quite the way they hope or don’t love them back?


I think the jumpsuit looks very nice on you.  I don't think I have very much in my closet that doesn't work the way I want, because I've mostly weeded such things out of my closet.  One that comes to mind is big, chunky knit sweaters (jumpers).  I love the look of them over skinny jeans, but the sweaters occupied so much space and were too bulky to wear under coats so I let go of many of them.  Sometimes I still miss them but I have resisted repurchasing them so far.


With regards to shopping for clothes, I belong to the group that prefers shopping in person.  I just prefer to try on clothes in the store than have to deal with packages coming home, and returning stuff that was purchased online.  And like some of you mentioned, what I enjoy most is browsing when I actually don't need anything.  And like @880, I hate returning things too but sometimes end up keeping stuff that's not optimal because of my reluctance to return.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Red bag week...



first is an slg- my beloved red Dior Karenina wallet



second some vintage through the decades: 50ies red patent bag, 60ies English classic handbag, 70ies clutch/shopper and 80ies big clutch



third is one of my first premier designer bags: Dior Gaucho (my second "first" was the same bag in black, because I simply didn´t know which colour to opt for)



number four is Dior again: Trailer Trash! 



and number five is another Dior: Jeanne


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> Shopping my suitcase rather than closet here on holiday and my Ted Baker jumpsuit had gone unworn as the weather wasn’t so warm by late evening. This evening, our last, was much warmer so I popped it on with my oak Lily for our last meal out.
> View attachment 5330167
> 
> And while I love the concept of a jumpsuit I’m never sure they are really made for my shape. This is where being a pear is tricky. And the waist is tighter since I put on a bit of weight. Plus the practicalities are not good (especially after a few G&Ts having been off alchol for months due to my meds). I love the colours in this one but I’m happy to be putting it away in my suitcase again and wearing something lower maintenance tomorrow at the pool tomorrow before our late flight home.
> 
> Does anyone else have things in their closet that they love but don’t work in quite the way they hope or don’t love them back?


Well, you look great! Hope you had a fabulous time


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Red bag week...



Dior Delidior bought before Christmas - sorry, I still didn´t even wear her or took decent photos




second comes my Christmas 2020 present to myself: Dior New Lock 



third is some more trailer trash: two wallets with red patent



and last but not least my birthday present 2021 from a dear friend : 60ies snakeskin


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> I love shopping in person! I hate spending money on something that I don't know will fit, or might be a different color irl than on my screen. Plus not knowing if the company will try to deny the return for some dumb reason. I find the stress of not knowing if something will fit, and the hassle of doing a return, takes a lot of the joy out of shopping.


Shopping in person can be bliss or torture depending on the shop and the SA. 
In my town there is no chance to shop in person except for really bad fast fashion, so I always try to do my "modern" clothes shopping when I visit my older children and get into "civilisation".
This time I had a long list of things I really needed and wanted, but shopping was a desaster...  the few shops I got to (my spouse was not in shopping mood) had only very little stock. All I got were basics from H&M which I could easily have ordered online as I exactly know what to get and a few tops from TK Maxx. 
So back to the uncertainty of online shopping. While I have no problem at all with shopping true vintage online (most items can easily be altered and I am quite familiar with the cuts and fits of 40ies to 70ies clothes) shopping for "modern" clothes like tops and pants makes me nervous. I´d rather try them on, feel the fabric...  I have a couple of orders on the way and will see how it goes.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am so happy it works for you. I am sorry to hear about the zipper. I agree with you on their strap. They shave the edges as well so they don’t dig in. I think it looks lovely on you.


Thank you! I hadn't noticed the shaved edges on the strap, but I looked just now and I see exactly what you mean. Gives it a great "finished" look.

Do you think you'll get another one, either with or without the zipper? Their 25% sale is still on, until tomorrow…


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I had an opportunity to get the turquoise 2005 day about a year ago. I came to my senses and decided it was too close in color to aquamarine. I really like blue greens. If I don't stop myself, I'll keep buying variations of similar colors.


I could easily do that with black bags, red bags, blue bags…


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I hadn't noticed the shaved edges on the strap, but I looked just now and I see exactly what you mean. Gives it a great "finished" look.
> 
> Do you think you'll get another one, either with or without the zipper? Their 25% sale is still on, until tomorrow…


I am trying to be good but I just sent out the Merlot Plg. I am going to think on it and decide tomorrow.


----------



## SakuraSakura

pquiles said:


> I just found this Thread and I am loving it.  I am reading backwards... because I don't have the time to read 181 pages.  From the gist of it it looks like we are supposed to use up what's in our closets... bags and clothing.  As I am in Fatigues all day... and weekends are the only time I dress in regular clothing this could be a challenge.  I think I am semi up for the task.  I am loving the idea of pulling out the most expensive bag to use first.  Pulling out my older bags that are museum pieces in my head... but not in anyone elses'.



Welcome!


----------



## JenJBS

pquiles said:


> I just found this Thread and I am loving it.  I am reading backwards... because I don't have the time to read 181 pages.  From the gist of it it looks like we are supposed to use up what's in our closets... bags and clothing.  As I am in Fatigues all day... and weekends are the only time I dress in regular clothing this could be a challenge.  I think I am semi up for the task.  I am loving the idea of pulling out the most expensive bag to use first.  Pulling out my older bags that are museum pieces in my head... but not in anyone elses'.



Which branch of the services are you in? 

I'm a Marine- but no longer on active duty.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> As promised, here is the review of the *Go Forth Goods Avery Leather Tote Bag* mini crossbody. I chose the upgraded one, which has an outside pocket for my phone and a zipped top rather than the standard stud strap closure.
> 
> I already own the Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody, which I love, but it has two problems: I find the strap a bit too thin, and  there's no inside pocket. So I was curious how the GFG bag, which is the same size, would compare.
> 
> Here are photos of the GFG bag, as well as side-by-side shots of the PLG and the GFG bags. (And me, carrying each bag)
> 
> View attachment 5330032
> View attachment 5330034
> View attachment 5330035
> View attachment 5330036
> View attachment 5330037
> 
> 
> 1. The GFG bag is heavier (the PLG weighs 1 pound; the GFG weighs 2.2 pounds). However even 2.2 pounds is quite lightweight, and I find the strap on the GFG considerably better-balanced, which distributes the weight beautifully. I carried the GFG around town on a whole bunch of errands this morning, and the weight didn't bother my problem shoulder at all.
> 2. The GFG strap is much better than the PLG strap; it's wider, and it also has that extra thingy at the top (I don't know what it's called) which keeps the strap in place.
> 3. Both the PLG and the GFG bags are the same size (10h x 11w x 3d) with an adjustable strap. This is a perfect size for me, and holds everything I need.
> 4. The GFG zipper could be better. I'm not using it, so it's not an issue for me, but it tends to stick, and if I pull it too hard to open it all the way up then it comes off the track at the "open" end and it's a pain to fit it back together. I keep it securely attached and just don't touch it, which works fine, but if I took public transportation and needed to keep opening and closing the zipper, it could be a problem.
> 5. I adore the leather, which is much thicker than the PLG leather (this is what makes it heavier). Hard to see in the photos, but it's pebbled exactly the right amount, it's thick, but it's also smooshy.
> 6. The hardware is amazing. Gives the bag a great rustic look. I don't know that I'd want lots of bags with this much copper and brass, but it's perfect against this shade of forest green. (It would also be incredible against brown leather… just sayin.)


Thank you for the extremely helpful and detailed review! 



whateve said:


> I had an opportunity to get the turquoise 2005 day about a year ago. I came to my senses and decided it was too close in color to aquamarine. I really like blue greens. If I don't stop myself, I'll keep buying variations of similar colors.


Jen looks at her collection of various shades of purple and quietly slinks away...  To go enjoy staring at her purple purses!   Yeah, I'm proof of the danger of buying variations of a specific color.  



cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi everyone,
> I hope you are all fine!
> I´m back home after a wonderful time with my older children.
> Sorry, I´m completely behind now.


Welcome back! Glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Does anyone else have things in their closet that they love but don’t work in quite the way they hope or don’t love them back?



Since we have seasons here, I swap out my clothes twice a year and try to weed out whatever doesn’t work at that time. I may keep some items I’m on the fence about, then make a decision the following season. I almost always have something in my closet that doesn’t quite work and I’ll make an attempt to see if I can make it work. Usually it doesn’t, and out it goes. Since it’s about time to do the swap again, I’m already making mental notes. I hate when I’ve bought something that doesn’t work and wish I could avoid it, but I haven’t yet learned how. Sometimes I think changing trends are to blame, other times I thinks it’s just me not making smart choices.

PS I love your jumpsuit! As a fellow pear, I agree they’re not the easiest style for us. But when we find one that works… And this looks lovely on you!


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> Love your bags but love your outfit more! I love your look. That blazer is wow, and the mini is the perfect pop to your whole look.





Katinahat said:


> OMG, I love your red bags. And how much do I love your outfit. That blazer is incredible and those heels. You look so well put together and the gold Chanel is just perfect!



Aw, thank you both for the kind words!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I really like blue greens. If I don't stop myself, I'll keep buying variations of similar colors.



Omg same. For me, especially when it’s mostly green that leans blue. LOVE IT.

At the moment am trying to stop myself from buying two more mint green bags, but apparently with that color, when it rains it pours.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Interesting Mulberry being less well know. It’s a popular luxury brand in my city. However, away I haven’t see any. Mostly KS and MK plus lots of LV at the airport and a few Gucci in restaurants.


You know that I'm a fellow Mulberry lover.  But in fact, it is not available in my country.  If you say Mulberry here, some might think that you are referring to Burberry!  Lol!  I usually buy online from international sites.  I get to take a look beforehand only when I travel to countries that have stores.

I'm happy with the Mulberry bags I have since they are very well made, of good leather and feel luxurious (to me at least).  So it is my (relatively) affordable luxury.   



Jereni said:


> The red bags finally! Burgundy Chanel coco handle, Bottega Veneta pouch in rust, and my new Kate Spade heartbreaker bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I still want the Sac du Jour, but I have decided to wait and save a new pot of money very incrementally, and get it for myself for my birthday in Sept.
> 
> Today, not a red bag but still something red! With my Chanel Trendy micro bag. It’s going to be a high of like 68 today and I am SO EXCITED.
> 
> View attachment 5329930


Gorgeous!!! 



Katinahat said:


> View attachment 5330167
> 
> * Plus the practicalities are not good *(especially after a few G&Ts having been off alchol for months due to my meds).
> 
> Does anyone else have things in their closet that they love but don’t work in quite the way they hope or don’t love them back?


I have always dreamed of wearing a jumpsuit, but I don't dare try since my bladder is very active!  But this looks good on you!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> With regards to shopping for clothes, I belong to the group that prefers shopping in person.  I just prefer to try on clothes in the store than have to deal with packages coming home, and returning stuff that was purchased online.  And like some of you mentioned, what I enjoy most is browsing when I actually don't need anything.  And like @880, I hate returning things too but sometimes end up keeping stuff that's not optimal because of my reluctance to return.


I also prefer shopping for clothes in person!  Sizing is just too confusing if I rely on online shopping.  Plus, I really enjoy choosing styles, actually touching the materials, and getting to try on to see the actual look on me.

I am in a tropical country so I have no issues with seasons.  But when I visit the US (for some reason, usually happens during winter time), I find it a big hassle to remove all the layers of clothing and bulky footwear when trying on clothes!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bag week...
> 
> View attachment 5330227
> 
> first is an slg- my beloved red Dior Karenina wallet
> 
> View attachment 5330228
> 
> second some vintage through the decades: 50ies red patent bag, 60ies English classic handbag, 70ies clutch/shopper and 80ies big clutch
> 
> View attachment 5330229
> 
> third is one of my first premier designer bags: Dior Gaucho (my second "first" was the same bag in black, because I simply didn´t know which colour to opt for)
> 
> View attachment 5330230
> 
> number four is Dior again: Trailer Trash!
> 
> View attachment 5330231
> 
> and number five is another Dior: Jeanne





cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bag week...
> 
> View attachment 5330235
> 
> Dior Delidior bought before Christmas - sorry, I still didn´t even wear her or took decent photos
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330236
> 
> second comes my Christmas 2020 present to myself: Dior New Lock
> 
> View attachment 5330237
> 
> third is some more trailer trash: two wallets with red patent
> 
> View attachment 5330238
> 
> and last but not least my birthday present 2021 from a dear friend : 60ies snakeskin


Welcome back! Glad you had a good trip. Your vintage red collection is wonderful. Not surprised to see you have such a collection. Great you manage to find such wonderful bags.


----------



## Katinahat

My last day here but I’ve found this photograph from a few weeks ago to reshare. I’m not 100% sure it fits the colour? This Mulberry call Oxblood so I definitely think it’s a red brown.

It’s a Tessie Hobo. I use it causally in the colder months. It’s large and has wonderful thick leather which makes it quite heavy. However, it still sits really comfortably over a shoulder due to the thick belt handle. It is a big open space inside so great for shopping trips.


----------



## coffee2go

Red bag day finally this week    Took out my Celine micro belt, I don’t know why but I love this a bit trapezoid, a bit boxy shape, and this Ruby color is my favorite… will be taking it to travel this weekend


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> As promised, here is the review of the *Go Forth Goods Avery Leather Tote Bag* mini crossbody. I chose the upgraded one, which has an outside pocket for my phone and a zipped top rather than the standard stud strap closure.
> 
> I already own the Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody, which I love, but it has two problems: I find the strap a bit too thin, and  there's no inside pocket. So I was curious how the GFG bag, which is the same size, would compare.
> 
> Here are photos of the GFG bag, as well as side-by-side shots of the PLG and the GFG bags. (And me, carrying each bag)
> 
> View attachment 5330032
> View attachment 5330034
> View attachment 5330035
> View attachment 5330036
> View attachment 5330037
> 
> 
> 1. The GFG bag is heavier (the PLG weighs 1 pound; the GFG weighs 2.2 pounds). However even 2.2 pounds is quite lightweight, and I find the strap on the GFG considerably better-balanced, which distributes the weight beautifully. I carried the GFG around town on a whole bunch of errands this morning, and the weight didn't bother my problem shoulder at all.
> 2. The GFG strap is much better than the PLG strap; it's wider, and it also has that extra thingy at the top (I don't know what it's called) which keeps the strap in place.
> 3. Both the PLG and the GFG bags are the same size (10h x 11w x 3d) with an adjustable strap. This is a perfect size for me, and holds everything I need.
> 4. The GFG zipper could be better. I'm not using it, so it's not an issue for me, but it tends to stick, and if I pull it too hard to open it all the way up then it comes off the track at the "open" end and it's a pain to fit it back together. I keep it securely attached and just don't touch it, which works fine, but if I took public transportation and needed to keep opening and closing the zipper, it could be a problem.
> 5. I adore the leather, which is much thicker than the PLG leather (this is what makes it heavier). Hard to see in the photos, but it's pebbled exactly the right amount, it's thick, but it's also smooshy.
> 6. The hardware is amazing. Gives the bag a great rustic look. I don't know that I'd want lots of bags with this much copper and brass, but it's perfect against this shade of forest green. (It would also be incredible against brown leather… just sayin.)



They sound really useful, and surprisingly light.  

Small totes are really popular right now, it's such a useful shape, it shouldn't be limited to large shoppers. Hermes is missing a trick and not reissuing the TPM Garden Party IMO.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> My last day here but I’ve found this photograph from a few weeks ago to reshare. I’m not 100% sure it fits the colour? This Mulberry call Oxblood so I definitely think it’s a red brown.
> 
> It’s a Tessie Hobo. I use it causally in the colder months. It’s large and has wonderful thick leather which makes it quite heavy. However, it still sits really comfortably over a shoulder due to the thick belt handle. It is a big open space inside so great for shopping trips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330497



Beautiful colour


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> The red bags finally! Burgundy Chanel coco handle, Bottega Veneta pouch in rust, and my new Kate Spade heartbreaker bag.
> 
> View attachment 5329929
> 
> 
> I still want the Sac du Jour, but I have decided to wait and save a new pot of money very incrementally, and get it for myself for my birthday in Sept.
> 
> Today, not a red bag but still something red! With my Chanel Trendy micro bag. It’s going to be a high of like 68 today and I am SO EXCITED.
> 
> View attachment 5329930



Impecable!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Shopping my suitcase rather than closet here on holiday and my Ted Baker jumpsuit had gone unworn as the weather wasn’t so warm by late evening. This evening, our last, was much warmer so I popped it on with my oak Lily for our last meal out.
> View attachment 5330167
> 
> And while I love the concept of a jumpsuit I’m never sure they are really made for my shape. This is where being a pear is tricky. And the waist is tighter since I put on a bit of weight. Plus the practicalities are not good (especially after a few G&Ts having been off alchol for months due to my meds). I love the colours in this one but I’m happy to be putting it away in my suitcase again and wearing something lower maintenance tomorrow at the pool tomorrow before our late flight home.
> 
> Does anyone else have things in their closet that they love but don’t work in quite the way they hope or don’t love them back?



I actually think the jumpsuit looks really nice on you, it's a really pretty cw and cute-casual outfit, you have lovely arms and then you literally just see the flowy all-in-one. Look in the mirror and see the whole picture, don't focus on one part, you'll see the 'A' line better (which is what I'm getting) it's one of the more successful jumps I've seen in a while.  Models look worse (spent yesterday looking browsing Cos and Zara for a cotton sweater)


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bag week...
> 
> View attachment 5330235
> 
> Dior Delidior bought before Christmas - sorry, I still didn´t even wear her or took decent photos
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330236
> 
> second comes my Christmas 2020 present to myself: Dior New Lock
> 
> View attachment 5330237
> 
> third is some more trailer trash: two wallets with red patent
> 
> View attachment 5330238
> 
> and last but not least my birthday present 2021 from a dear friend : 60ies snakeskin



Loving these! 

The snake is scrumptious, very hard to find vintage red snakeskin.


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Thank you for the extremely helpful and detailed review!
> 
> 
> Jen looks at her collection of various shades of purple and quietly slinks away...  To go enjoy staring at her purple purses!  Yeah, I'm proof of the danger of buying variations of a specific color.
> 
> 
> Welcome back! Glad you had a wonderful time.



Me green - there's so much more green on the market recently but most of mine were bought when and where I could hold of them. There should be more purple altogether.


----------



## papertiger

pquiles said:


> I just found this Thread and I am loving it.  I am reading backwards... because I don't have the time to read 181 pages.  From the gist of it it looks like we are supposed to use up what's in our closets... bags and clothing.  As I am in Fatigues all day... and weekends are the only time I dress in regular clothing this could be a challenge.  I think I am semi up for the task.  I am loving the idea of pulling out the most expensive bag to use first. * Pulling out my older bags that are museum pieces in my head... but not in anyone elses'.*



Exactly!


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> I actually think the jumpsuit looks really nice on you, it's a really pretty cw and cute-casual outfit, you have lovely arms and then you literally just see the flowy all-in-one. Look in the mirror and see the whole picture, don't focus on one part, you'll see the 'A' line better (which is what I'm getting) it's one of the more successful jumps I've seen in a while.  Models look worse (spent yesterday looking browsing Cos and Zara for a cotton sweater)



You make a really good point here, @papertiger. I think we all just focus on the bits we don’t like when we look in the mirror and forget to take in the whole look. Thanks for this perspective, and I’m going to try to make it a mantra!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> My last day here but I’ve found this photograph from a few weeks ago to reshare. I’m not 100% sure it fits the colour? This Mulberry call Oxblood so I definitely think it’s a red brown.
> 
> It’s a Tessie Hobo. I use it causally in the colder months. It’s large and has wonderful thick leather which makes it quite heavy. However, it still sits really comfortably over a shoulder due to the thick belt handle. It is a big open space inside so great for shopping trips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330497


I love all things Mulberry oxblood.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bag week...
> 
> View attachment 5330227
> 
> first is an slg- my beloved red Dior Karenina wallet
> 
> View attachment 5330228
> 
> second some vintage through the decades: 50ies red patent bag, 60ies English classic handbag, 70ies clutch/shopper and 80ies big clutch
> 
> View attachment 5330229
> 
> third is one of my first premier designer bags: Dior Gaucho (my second "first" was the same bag in black, because I simply didn´t know which colour to opt for)
> 
> View attachment 5330230
> 
> number four is Dior again: Trailer Trash!
> 
> View attachment 5330231
> 
> and number five is another Dior: Jeanne


Love your bags!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! You can put a safety pin at the end of the zipper to keep it from coming off the track. For a semi-permanent solution, you can put a couple of stitches across the end of the zipper to keep it from opening past that point.
> 
> You can buy shoulder pads to slide on your other strap. You probably couldn't match the color. It looks like you can unbuckle the strap on the GFG, slide off the shoulder pad, and slide it onto your PLG, so you can use it for both bags.


These are all brilliant suggestions, thank you. I'm off to Etsy to check out shoulder straps. And I'll try taking a couple of stitches across the end of the zipper.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> These are all brilliant suggestions, thank you. I'm off to Etsy to check out shoulder straps. And I'll try taking a couple of stitches across the end of the zipper.


I have sale goggles. I keep looking at the site because I love their leather. I have it in the dusty blue with rolled top, saddle with raw edge, and oxblood. I keep looking at the black one but I just got the Marc Jacobs mini tote. I was tempted by the green as I don't have any green but they no longer do the roll top unless it has a zipper. Since the zipper doesn't work easily I am not jumping on it ,though that is what I was going to jump on. Do you think the green would be nice with a snap and raw edges?


----------



## dcooney4

I was also looking at the GFG Sarah bag and adding a short strap to it along with the crossbody one.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have sale goggles. I keep looking at the site because I love their leather. I have it in the dusty blue with rolled top, saddle with raw edge, and oxblood. I keep looking at the black one but I just got the Marc Jacobs mini tote. I was tempted by the green as I don't have any green but they no longer do the roll top unless it has a zipper. Since the zipper doesn't work easily I am not jumping on it ,thpough that is what I was going to jump on. *Do you think the green would be nice with a snap and raw edges*?


The forest green is a gorgeous shade; green with a touch of blue undertone. So if that's the color you want, I'd say it would be just fine with the snap and raw edges. 

(The zipper might be okay if you did what @whateve suggested and stitched it at the end. It's a question, though, of whether you'll want to be using the zipper frequently. If you are, then I'd say the stitch might not hold up over time. I plan to keep it open, since I don't take public transport. I just like the look of the rolled edge. Too bad that's not available as an option, without the zipper.)


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I was also looking at the GFG Sarah bag and adding a short strap to it along with the crossbody one.


The Sarah looks small to me. What would you use it for?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> The forest green is a gorgeous shade; green with a touch of blue undertone. So if that's the color you want, I'd say it would be just fine with the snap and raw edges.
> 
> (The zipper might be okay if you did what @whateve suggested and stitched it at the end. It's a question, though, of whether you'll want to be using the zipper frequently. If you are, then I'd say the stitch might not hold up over time. I plan to keep it open, since I don't take public transport. I just like the look of the rolled edge. Too bad that's not available as an option, without the zipper.)


It was available until just recently. I only need zippers or a closure in bad weather. The green is very pretty. The sarah is bigger than you would think. I had the burdgundy one and the size was fine, it just wasn't the shade I wanted.


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! Which one is this?
> 
> ********
> Ok, I’ve made a hard decision and need you all to be policing enforcers.
> 
> I really need new clothes.
> 
> My issue is bizarre. I love clothes and dressing well. I have no problems dressing my body or body image issues.
> 
> My roadblock is I absolutely DESPISE in person shopping. The only thing worse is TRYING ON CLOTHES! It’s all mind numbingly boring and feels like doing hard time. BUT! I can’t buy clothes online because of size and fit inconsistency. So, shopping must happen.
> 
> My decision. I will buy the H clutch and F First but not until I replace at least 25% of my wardrobe.  It’s odd how this necessity that will end up making me very happy feels like walking over shards of glass.
> 
> Does anyone else hate in person shopping or am I alone on my shopping weirdo island?



Haha, I'm the opposite in a certain way. I also really dislike online shopping due to sizing and fit issues.
Yet, I am very picky on how things fit and feel on my body and so I'm pretty much 99% always going to try clothes on. (The 1% is when I get adventurous and try to buy something online once in a blue moon lol)
I do find in-person shopping kind of tiresome, especially when I'm changing outfits frequently. But I actually like that to a certain degree because if I'm too lazy to go try on something, then I won't try it on and therefore, I'm less likely to spend money.   
So I've found that if it's only something that I really want, and cannot get my mind of off, then I will go in-stores to try it on.


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> I find it sad how many stores have been forced to close down. I feel like I’m doing my bit to keep things going by shopping in town.



Haha, my dad used to say to me that I was helping to support the economy with all my shopping.


----------



## lill_canele

coffee2go said:


> Question… I have this envelope clutch I got some time ago, originally I wanted to use it for travel, like an easy casual clutch that doesn’t occupy much space to have in a luggage in case I don’t want to go out with a bag, so I could use a clutch instead where I can fit my phone, cardholder and hotel key card, but with covid I haven’t had any use for this at all… so I wondering could any of you suggest some ideas what I could use it for? Bear in mind that I don’t use cash, and this envelope would fit mostly flat objects… the company that produces it markets it now as a mask pouch, but I wouldn’t carry my masks in such a lux pouch
> 
> One thing I like about it is that I can lay it flat on the bottom of my tote bag and it’s pretty unnoticeable
> View attachment 5329753
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329763



Agree with @papertiger 


papertiger said:


> Paper receipts (if you keep them)
> Business cards (yours and/or others)
> Photos of loved ones
> CC and other cards you don't use that often (like loyalty cards, swipe card to the gym etc)
> Love letters



I also tend to use mine for small things like, my dry cleaning receipts (so they don't get lost when I need to present them to pick up my dry cleaning), or like going to my local jewelry for a watch fix or resizing jewelry and getting that slip of paper saying what was going to be done and what date to pick up my item.
My vaccine card when I have a smaller wallet/cardholder that can't fit it.
Does fit a passport, not sure when I will travel internationally but it's good to know!
I do put my spare masks in my, that's just me, I understand it's not your thing.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bag week...
> 
> View attachment 5330235
> 
> Dior Delidior bought before Christmas - sorry, I still didn´t even wear her or took decent photos
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330236
> 
> second comes my Christmas 2020 present to myself: Dior New Lock
> 
> View attachment 5330237
> 
> third is some more trailer trash: two wallets with red patent
> 
> View attachment 5330238
> 
> and last but not least my birthday present 2021 from a dear friend : 60ies snakeskin



Love all your red bags! Love your taste! We’ve missed you! Glad you had a wonderful time visiting with your older kids! Hugs

the thing about shopping on line. . . For less expensive stuff, I’ve read that it’s often cheaper for companies to throw it away into landfill. For luxury purchases, I need to see, touch, and inspect in person. Plus, I’ve heard horror stories of missing straps and problematic returns on line.
i found @redney ’s post 58 informative 




__





						people who abuse liberal return policies
					

Those are the folks THAT DO it!!!  Can't even say how many of my friends who worked retail said that the "Hollywood" crowd was the absolute worst in being cheap and doing sh1t like this .. especially around awards season!  UFB .. they can freakin' afford it and they do crap like this .. that is...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## afroken

whateve said:


> I had an opportunity to get the turquoise 2005 day about a year ago. I came to my senses and decided it was too close in color to aquamarine. I really like blue greens. If I don't stop myself, I'll keep buying variations of similar colors.


Dark green is probably my “signature colour”. When I see anything in dark green, especially if it’s on sale, my resolve tend to fly out of the window. Can’t wait for green week to show my dark green bags!

And I totally bought different variations of dark greens before


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> Dark green is probably my “signature colour”. When I see anything in dark green, especially if it’s on sale, my resolve tend to fly out of the window. Can’t wait for green week to show my dark green bags!



I feel like this needs to become an immediate discussion point - *what is your signature handbag color?*

Recommendations:

Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)

For me, my ‘signature’ color would definitely be a medium, fairly vivid green that leans blue as opposed to anywhere near yellow.

My Chanel coco handle is the closest thing to this that I own right now:




But I also cover the Polene Numero Un in Ivy a bit:




My runner up would be light pink, shades that lean on the warm side as opposed to the cool / lavendar side.

And my signature neutral would definitely be taupe!

What about you all?


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I actually think the jumpsuit looks really nice on you, it's a really pretty cw and cute-casual outfit, you have lovely arms and then you literally just see the flowy all-in-one. Look in the mirror and see the whole picture, don't focus on one part, you'll see the 'A' line better (which is what I'm getting) it's one of the more successful jumps I've seen in a while.  Models look worse (spent yesterday looking browsing Cos and Zara for a cotton sweater)


This is such a good point. I think we are all drawn to looking our worst points but when looking at others we see the whole picture or the best parts. The therapist I’ve been working with for over a year now says exactly the same thing as you @papertiger , zoom out and see the whole picture. I’m not very good at it.

Thank you all, I’m grateful to those who replied to boost my dwindling confidence.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## mocktail

My signature color is definitely black. I just did a massive purge (and then ordered a couple of new bags ). Of my 6 core bags, 3 are black, and 1 each of merlot, red, and pink.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> I feel like this needs to become an immediate discussion point - *what is your signature handbag color?*
> 
> Recommendations:
> 
> Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
> Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
> For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)
> 
> For me, my ‘signature’ color would definitely be a medium, fairly vivid green that leans blue as opposed to anywhere near yellow.
> 
> My Chanel coco handle is the closest thing to this that I own right now:
> 
> View attachment 5330705
> 
> 
> But I also cover the Polene Numero Un in Ivy a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5330706
> 
> 
> My runner up would be light pink, shades that lean on the warm side as opposed to the cool / lavendar side.
> 
> And my signature neutral would definitely be taupe!
> 
> What about you all?


Love your greens and those shoes!!

So we all know my signature colour is pink - probably bright pink but pale pink too. New mini Alexa’s colour…


But I have several other pink bags.

However, my absolute have to have colour is black. I’ve always owned a black bag of some kind or other and currently have 5. I’d love to add the Gucci Marmont in black GHW (and the white SHW) but am not buying yet due to saving up for other things (family holidays in the sun having loved this one) and shopping my own closet. I have more than enough!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> This is such a good point. I think we are all drawn to looking our worst points but when looking at others we see the whole picture or the best parts. The therapist I’ve been working with for over a year now says exactly the same thing as you @papertiger , zoom out and see the whole picture. I’m not very good at it.
> 
> Thank you all, I’m grateful to those who replied to boost my dwindling confidence.


Zooming out and seeing the whole picture is such an excellent point. Our physical picture, and our emotional picture as well.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> I feel like this needs to become an immediate discussion point - *what is your signature handbag color?*
> 
> Recommendations:
> 
> Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
> Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
> For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)
> 
> For me, my ‘signature’ color would definitely be a medium, fairly vivid green that leans blue as opposed to anywhere near yellow.
> 
> My Chanel coco handle is the closest thing to this that I own right now:
> 
> View attachment 5330705
> 
> 
> But I also cover the Polene Numero Un in Ivy a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5330706
> 
> 
> My runner up would be light pink, shades that lean on the warm side as opposed to the cool / lavendar side.
> 
> And my signature neutral would definitely be taupe!
> 
> What about you all?


Your signature green is a stunner! 

I'm not sure if I have a signature color… as I look over my collection, it's all over the place in terms of color. I would have said "red" at one time, but I don't think this is true any more.

Hmmmm… I'm going to have to think about this! Great question!!!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> I feel like this needs to become an immediate discussion point - *what is your signature handbag color?*
> 
> Recommendations:
> 
> Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
> Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
> For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)
> 
> For me, my ‘signature’ color would definitely be a medium, fairly vivid green that leans blue as opposed to anywhere near yellow.
> 
> My Chanel coco handle is the closest thing to this that I own right now:
> 
> View attachment 5330705
> 
> 
> But I also cover the Polene Numero Un in Ivy a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5330706
> 
> 
> My runner up would be light pink, shades that lean on the warm side as opposed to the cool / lavendar side.
> 
> And my signature neutral would definitely be taupe!
> 
> What about you all?



I love, love, love your grey-blue-green, my mother would have called in 'ocean'. It could almost be a neutral in itself.

My signature colour:

Bambou (I was amazed by how disappointed I felt when trying a Vert Vertigo which was so close). As you can see I even had business cards made in the same colour 







My sig neutral is prob black, even more than chocolate brown which I also love.


----------



## dcooney4

I don’t think I have a signature color.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I love, love, love your grey-blue-green, my mother would have called in 'ocean'. It could almost be a neutral in itself.
> 
> My signature colour:
> 
> Bambou (I was amazed by how disappointed I felt when trying a Vert Vertigo which was so close). As you can see I even had business cards made in the same colour
> 
> View attachment 5330793
> View attachment 5330795
> View attachment 5330796
> 
> 
> 
> My sig neutral is prob black, even more than chocolate brown which I also love.


Love this colour too. Green but very different to @Jereni . This colour is lush - literally!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Dark green is probably my “signature colour”. When I see anything in dark green, especially if it’s on sale, my resolve tend to fly out of the window. Can’t wait for green week to show my dark green bags!
> 
> And I totally bought different variations of dark greens before



Someone else who gets variations on their favorite color!

I look forward to seeing your green bags. Your new dark green MG Cloud is exceptional!


----------



## Katinahat

And definitely not my signature colour - I’m afraid are yellow, orange, green (sorry @Jereni and @papertiger!) and this week’s colour red.

But if I did wear red, the Gucci bag currently catching my eye is fabulous in red so this is what I’d have! I love the quilting in this red colour. It just would not go with the colours in my closet which tend to be in pink shades or deep pinky reds so I don’t see much use.


Gorgeous but better for me in the black or white.


----------



## JenJBS

I'm going to have a new bag to show for metallic week... 

Kurt Geiger - Kensington hobo bag. On sale at Nordstroms, and I had some Nordstrom Notes as well.


----------



## coffee2go

I just found out Lanvin will be bringing Happy bag back… I love the look of it! Reminds Chanel, but is more girlish and casual rather than CF or Reissue… also the price should not be as bad as Chanel   Love the purple version, I would remove the bow though… will be waiting to see it in person and if I love it then may get it at the end of the year


----------



## DME

Sorry I’m just getting around to posting my red bags this week, but here they are! I’m trying to take stock of what I have, so am including red SLGs, too; I hope no one minds.

I had to spend some time on Google to find all the names and I’m not 100% sure they’re right, so if there’s a correction, please tell me. 

Back row: Balenciaga Giant 12 Silver Motorcycle City Mini Bag in Cassis and Louis Vuitton Passy GM in Epi Red SHW (with matching Zippy Wallet in front of the bag, far right).

Middle row: Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy Zip Around Yen Wallet in Burgundy Ruthenium HW, Burberry Haymarket Check Pochette SHW and Louis Vuitton Monogram Canvas V Tote PM in Red.

Front row: Louis Vuitton Twist Wallet in Epi Coquelicot SHW, Fendi Monster Eyes Card Holder, Louis Vuitton Caissa Card Holder in Cherry and Louis Vuitton Monogram Vernis Zippy Coin Purse in Amarante.


----------



## DME

To @Jereni ‘s question, I’m not sure I have a signature color. Maybe five years ago I would have said red, but then I went through one of those times where I replaced my entire wardrobe and red just didn’t go as well anymore. I moved on to blue (Prada Bluette is a favorite). I’ve long considered Louis Vuitton canvas a neutral, preferring Monogram Canvas in spring/summer and Damier Ebene in fall/winter, although I will wear both at pretty much any time of the year.

My current signature neutral is gray, but I only have one gray bag: Hermès Birkin 30 in Etain Togo leather PHW. I was actually on the hunt for a gray bag when my SA let me know this was an option.


----------



## afroken

Jereni said:


> *what is your signature handbag color?*
> 
> Recommendations:
> 
> Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
> Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
> For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)


My signature colour would be a deep, deep forest green, that does not lean blue or yellow. I have yet to find a bag in my HG dark green yet, but my Coach Tate 18 in their new glove tanned leather amazone green is a close one.




I’m also a huge nail polish junkie, and I think Zoya’s hunter shade is pretty close (image found on Google):




My runner up colour would be purple.

As for my neutral colour of choice, it would be black. Although I had purchased a taupe bag last year and am pretty smitten with that colour too.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Your signature green is a stunner!
> 
> I'm not sure if I have a signature color… as I look over my collection, it's all over the place in terms of color. I would have said "red" at one time, but I don't think this is true any more.
> 
> Hmmmm… I'm going to have to think about this! Great question!!!



It's interesting that our colours can change. 

Before 2014 I would have definitely said black. 

I love my sig green but since the whole darn world seems to have gone bright green mad in the last few years, now Cos and H&M included (thank Daniel Lee for Bottega/Insta) I'm wondering if it will put me off in the near future. It hasn't_ yet, _but you never know. I don't think I'll give up my Bambou bags but I may 'rest them' for a couple of years - which makes me sound like Hermes


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> My signature colour would be a deep, deep forest green, that does not lean blue or yellow. I have yet to find a bag in my HG dark green yet, but my Coach Tate 18 in their new glove tanned leather amazone green is a close one.
> 
> View attachment 5330989
> 
> 
> I’m also a huge nail polish junkie, and I think Zoya’s hunter shade is pretty close (image found on Google):
> 
> View attachment 5330990
> 
> 
> My runner up colour would be purple.
> 
> As for my neutral colour of choice, it would be black. Although I had purchased a taupe bag last year and am pretty smitten with that colour too.
> 
> You should look at Hermes Vert Fonce



Can't believe another green lover.

A few years people always looked at me like I was completely mad (or a leprechaun). Although I did have a coat to match at one point...


----------



## whateve

My signature color is blue. It used to be a periwinkle, which I still love, but lately I'm drawn to turquoise blue greens.
Periwinkle like this: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Replaced by blue-greens like these: 







I guess purple blues are my runner up, like the first picture and these:





My favorite neutral is probably what Coach calls British tan or saddle. I love reddish browns. I love the color but find black easier to wear.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> My signature color is blue. It used to be a periwinkle, which I still love, but lately I'm drawn to turquoise blue greens.
> Periwinkle like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331020
> 
> 
> Replaced by blue-greens like these:
> View attachment 5331022
> 
> View attachment 5331024
> 
> View attachment 5331025
> 
> 
> I guess purple blues are my runner up, like the first picture and these:
> View attachment 5331028
> 
> View attachment 5331029
> 
> 
> My favorite neutral is probably what Coach calls British tan or saddle. I love reddish browns. I love the color but find black easier to wear.
> View attachment 5331033



These are all absolutely beautiful


----------



## Kimbashop

My signature neutral is black. I love black bags with silver hardware. Really, I can't seem to get enough of them.
My signature color would probably be pinky reds: raspberry, rose, fuchsia-red, strawberry, cherry. I also love true red.
My runner up sig color would be purple, although I seem these days to be gravitating to purply-blue or electric blue bags.

Here is an example of the color I love. This is Amaranto (BV Nodini):


----------



## Kimbashop

My red bags: 
clockwise from top left: 
1. DeMellier Midi-Venice in berry grained leather
2. Marco Massaccessi Little Valerie in Pirate Red Cuoio Toscano leather
3. Bottega Veneta Nodini in Amaranto lambskin
4. Marco Massaccessi midi-Juliet in Bordeaux Verona calf (I no longer have this bag). 







Second photo: 
5. Marco Massaccessi Midi-Soulmate in Wine Velvet Verona leather
6. Balenciaga Day Bag in Rouge Theatre chevre
7. Arayla Hepburn tote in red.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Loving these!
> 
> The snake is scrumptious, very hard to find vintage red snakeskin.



Thank-you! Red snakeskin definetely is hard to find-as soon as you actively search for it there usually is nothing to be found at all-  and if it turns up it usually is very expensive. My bag was a surprise find in a charity shop. It only cost 24 Euro including its matching small wallet and a cute hand mirror.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> I feel like this needs to become an immediate discussion point - *what is your signature handbag color?*
> 
> Recommendations:
> 
> Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
> Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
> For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)
> 
> For me, my ‘signature’ color would definitely be a medium, fairly vivid green that leans blue as opposed to anywhere near yellow.
> 
> My Chanel coco handle is the closest thing to this that I own right now:
> 
> View attachment 5330705
> 
> 
> But I also cover the Polene Numero Un in Ivy a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5330706
> 
> 
> My runner up would be light pink, shades that lean on the warm side as opposed to the cool / lavendar side.
> 
> And my signature neutral would definitely be taupe!
> 
> What about you all?



"Two souls alas are dwelling in my breast.."

My every day signature colour is definetely black- clothes, bags, shoes... black is my go-to, black is what represents me, makes me feel safe.
My wild side´s signature colour is red and of course leopard, preferrably combined with red.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> I'm going to have a new bag to show for metallic week...
> 
> Kurt Geiger - Kensington hobo bag. On sale at Nordstroms, and I had some Nordstrom Notes as well.
> 
> View attachment 5330881



I love the puffy metallic on this! And the chunky chain.



coffee2go said:


> I just found out Lanvin will be bringing Happy bag back… I love the look of it! Reminds Chanel, but is more girlish and casual rather than CF or Reissue… also the price should not be as bad as Chanel   Love the purple version, I would remove the bow though… will be waiting to see it in person and if I love it then may get it at the end of the year
> 
> View attachment 5330924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330925



That is a seriously gorgeous purple, and close to what I had in mind for adding to my collection this year.


----------



## Jereni

So many great responses!



mocktail said:


> My signature color is definitely black. I just did a massive purge (and then ordered a couple of new bags ). Of my 6 core bags, 3 are black, and 1 each of merlot, red, and pink.



Black - always a classic! I often wish I liked wearing black bags more, because so many bags are offered in black as opposed to color ranges that I like.



Katinahat said:


> Love your greens and those shoes!!
> 
> So we all know my signature colour is pink - probably bright pink but pale pink too. New mini Alexa’s colour…
> View attachment 5330773
> 
> But I have several other pink bags.
> 
> However, my absolute have to have colour is black. I’ve always owned a black bag of some kind or other and currently have 5. I’d love to add the Gucci Marmont in black GHW (and the white SHW) but am not buying yet due to saving up for other things (family holidays in the sun having loved this one) and shopping my own closet. I have more than enough!



Love your vivid pinks!



papertiger said:


> My signature colour:
> 
> Bambou (I was amazed by how disappointed I felt when trying a Vert Vertigo which was so close). As you can see I even had business cards made in the same colour
> 
> View attachment 5330793
> View attachment 5330795
> View attachment 5330796
> 
> 
> 
> My sig neutral is prob black, even more than chocolate brown which I also love.



Striking color! Love that you have multiple pieces in that colorway! And yeah I think you are right that we have BV to thank for its current popularity.



DME said:


> To @Jereni ‘s question, I’m not sure I have a signature color. Maybe five years ago I would have said red, but then I went through one of those times where I replaced my entire wardrobe and red just didn’t go as well anymore. I moved on to blue (Prada Bluette is a favorite). I’ve long considered Louis Vuitton canvas a neutral, preferring Monogram Canvas in spring/summer and Damier Ebene in fall/winter, although I will wear both at pretty much any time of the year.
> 
> My current signature neutral is gray, but I only have one gray bag: Hermès Birkin 30 in Etain Togo leather PHW. I was actually on the hunt for a gray bag when my SA let me know this was an option.
> 
> View attachment 5330939



Gorgeous! A nice dark gray can so elegant.



afroken said:


> My signature colour would be a deep, deep forest green, that does not lean blue or yellow. I have yet to find a bag in my HG dark green yet, but my Coach Tate 18 in their new glove tanned leather amazone green is a close one.
> 
> View attachment 5330989
> 
> 
> I’m also a huge nail polish junkie, and I think Zoya’s hunter shade is pretty close (image found on Google):
> 
> View attachment 5330990
> 
> 
> My runner up colour would be purple.
> 
> As for my neutral colour of choice, it would be black. Although I had purchased a taupe bag last year and am pretty smitten with that colour too.



Beautiful!!! And I love that nail polish also.



whateve said:


> My signature color is blue. It used to be a periwinkle, which I still love, but lately I'm drawn to turquoise blue greens.
> Periwinkle like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331020
> 
> 
> Replaced by blue-greens like these:
> View attachment 5331022
> 
> View attachment 5331024
> 
> View attachment 5331025
> 
> 
> I guess purple blues are my runner up, like the first picture and these:
> View attachment 5331028
> 
> View attachment 5331029
> 
> 
> My favorite neutral is probably what Coach calls British tan or saddle. I love reddish browns. I love the color but find black easier to wear.
> View attachment 5331033



That periwinkle is heavenly, that’s a colorway I really want to find a bag in this year, or at some point soon. Love your blue green bags also!



Kimbashop said:


> My signature neutral is black. I love black bags with silver hardware. Really, I can't seem to get enough of them.
> My signature color would probably be pinky reds: raspberry, rose, fuchsia-red, strawberry, cherry. I also love true red.
> My runner up sig color would be purple, although I seem these days to be gravitating to purply-blue or electric blue bags.
> 
> Here is an example of the color I love. This is Amaranto (BV Nodini):
> 
> View attachment 5331058



I also love the BV Amaranto, it’s fabulous.



cowgirlsboots said:


> "Two souls alas are dwelling in my breast.."
> 
> My every day signature colour is definetely black- clothes, bags, shoes... black is my go-to, black is what represents me, makes me feel safe.
> My wild side´s signature colour is red and of course leopard, preferrably combined with red.



Nice!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Red and Burgundy!


L to R
Goyard Sac Rouette
Tory Burch McGraw 
Coach Dinky
Hermes Dragg II in Rouge H
Ferragamo Studio in Lipstick


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have to sit the red week out but I'm loving what I am seeing! Gorgeous stuff, keep it coming!!


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> I feel like this needs to become an immediate discussion point - *what is your signature handbag color?*
> 
> Recommendations:
> 
> Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
> Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
> For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)
> 
> For me, my ‘signature’ color would definitely be a medium, fairly vivid green that leans blue as opposed to anywhere near yellow.
> 
> My Chanel coco handle is the closest thing to this that I own right now:
> 
> View attachment 5330705
> 
> 
> But I also cover the Polene Numero Un in Ivy a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5330706
> 
> 
> My runner up would be light pink, shades that lean on the warm side as opposed to the cool / lavendar side.
> 
> And my signature neutral would definitely be taupe!
> 
> What about you all?


I love your signature color.

mine is a deep grayish blue which I don’t have yet  main’s bc I cannot decide between a blue gray or a grayish blue lol.  the first exotic skin is perhaps too purple. The second pic, right, maybe too grayish teal.









closest I come are JPG K fringe bleu obscure and sellier box K 28, i thought Bleu Abysse? which I’ve posted many times all over TPF. The third pic, right, above, my K28. Then the fringe. I love the color of the dior mens shopping bag

and the pics below, K 25, Bleu orage, which now that I think of it is a gray Bleu green - seems to change in different light


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> "Two souls alas are dwelling in my breast.."
> 
> My every day signature colour is definetely black- clothes, bags, shoes... black is my go-to, black is what represents me, makes me feel safe.
> My wild side´s signature colour is red and of course leopard, preferrably combined with red.


Love this!

If we are talking signature prints, mine is abstract camo, not the yellow toned traditional, but maybe circa 2008, Prada mens did it In a black, grey, cool toned green.

a while back someone posted about the different types of urban dress. My observations, both street and luxury hotel/ high end shopping (JMO of course, others may differ)

MILAN : best dressed overall (both street and high end). Women have long, well groomed, gorgeous hair; dress beautifully and tastefully in dresses or separates that fit, and have gorgeous bags (a profusion of Hermes mini exotic K in the fall) and shoes: saw a lot of designer sneakers (both locals and tourists); and valentino shoes and bags, some hermes, no chanel. Men favor fashion pseudo sartorial (like brunello) with careful attention to fit of shoulders on jackets and fit and length of pants. (a lot of wool cargo) no break. Some don’t wear make up; so my bare face was not usual.

ROME: less well dressed; flashier shows of skin. Tight jeans (no longer in favor in NY) with dress shoes on men. Shorter skirts, lots of make up, long hair (less well groomed than Milan); heels, even on cobblestones. More branded, lots of Valentino, lots of Bulgari or look alike jewelry.

DUBAI: the most glittery, premier branded, sequined and bejeweled, even under abayas. A lot of chanel RTW and Bags. fewer Hermes bags, though the H oran sandal is the flip flop of Dubai. Christian dior, logo-ed accessories especially the large book tote, or imitation, are ubiquitous. In fact, you might see 20 of them, or imitations, a day.

PARIS: most like NY in that on the street you have crappy dressed people and well dressed people, some well groomed, some not so well groomed. A lot of combat boots and designer, imitation or other sneakers. And oddly, many locals wearing the equivalent of American work boots, Timberland style. Also like NY, some show unfortunately high hemlines or cleavage when its not advised As per one’s body type. Clothes do not fit as well as Milan. Chanel, YSL or other puffy quilted bags. At FSH Hermes, women and men are decked out in H RTW and leather goods, but not in regular boutiques. Doc marten is everywhere. Combat, Chelsea, high boots, brogue. I did see one beautifully appointed, caped, gloved woman on a bicycle. DHnnoticed a lot of locals oddly wearing yankee team baseball caps. These were not tourists, so maybe it’s a fad there. A lot of converse sneakers on,locals too.

LONDON: at high end hotels and shops as well as on the street, there is fun quirky one of a kind clothing in bright color, textured fabrication from velvet to techo to tapestry, and different styles, more so than the other cities. Everything from long tea dresses to minis. Some winter white which I associate with South America.  At high end hotels and on NBS, it’s similar to Madison Avenue NY, men and women (there were well heeled locals breakfasting at the hotel  for daytime: men wore white button down shirts; navy pull overs or turtlenecks, dark denim, fashion sneakers (Hermes, brunello, golden goose) Women carry Hermes, not chanel so much. European women, not American , wear high heeled boots. students are the same as NY, hoodies and denim, long hair (there was oddly a university study group — obviously well to do — that breakfasted at the Connaught. on the street, on average there is makeup, no bare faces. On main streets, a lot of doc martens and converse style sneakers

NY- muted color, long full skirts; Milanese style tailored wool pants (not the Amani flowing trouser of the 1990s). Denim is looser, not as tight or dark as Rome or Paris. Not as many heels,or as much makeup. Coiffed hair, usually long shoulder length is average. At the high End, chanel RTW and H bags are common (madision Avenue). At the street level, more black fashion clothing than brown sartorial.

In cold weather, moncler or similar; wool pea coats or great coats; and fur, usually sheared. Post Covid, I think more people dress up to go outside.

these are only my very limited impressions of a similar demographic, and id be interested to hear locals chime in to correct me too


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Red and Burgundy!
> View attachment 5331249
> 
> L to R
> Goyard Sac Rouette
> Tory Burch McGraw
> Coach Dinky
> Hermes Dragg II in Rouge H
> Ferragamo Studio in Lipstick


Perfection!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> I'm going to have a new bag to show for metallic week...
> 
> Kurt Geiger - Kensington hobo bag. On sale at Nordstroms, and I had some Nordstrom Notes as well.
> 
> View attachment 5330881


This is stunning. Need to know more about it. Materials and size etc. Is it on order? 


coffee2go said:


> I just found out Lanvin will be bringing Happy bag back… I love the look of it! Reminds Chanel, but is more girlish and casual rather than CF or Reissue… also the price should not be as bad as Chanel   Love the purple version, I would remove the bow though… will be waiting to see it in person and if I love it then may get it at the end of the year
> 
> View attachment 5330924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330925


That is fabulous and I agree the quilting looks great. I’m also not a fan of the bow. 


DME said:


> View attachment 5330922
> 
> 
> Sorry I’m just getting around to posting my red bags this week, but here they are! I’m trying to take stock of what I have, so am including red SLGs, too; I hope no one minds.
> 
> I had to spend some time on Google to find all the names and I’m not 100% sure they’re right, so if there’s a correction, please tell me.
> 
> Back row: Balenciaga Giant 12 Silver Motorcycle City Mini Bag in Cassis and Louis Vuitton Passy GM in Epi Red SHW (with matching Zippy Wallet in front of the bag, far right).
> 
> Middle row: Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy Zip Around Yen Wallet in Burgundy Ruthenium HW, Burberry Haymarket Check Pochette SHW and Louis Vuitton Monogram Canvas V Tote PM in Red.
> 
> Front row: Louis Vuitton Twist Wallet in Epi Coquelicot SHW, Fendi Monster Eyes Card Holder, Louis Vuitton Caissa Card Holder in Cherry and Louis Vuitton Monogram Vernis Zippy Coin Purse in Amarante.


You have an amazing red collection. 


DME said:


> To @Jereni ‘s question, I’m not sure I have a signature color. Maybe five years ago I would have said red, but then I went through one of those times where I replaced my entire wardrobe and red just didn’t go as well anymore. I moved on to blue (Prada Bluette is a favorite). I’ve long considered Louis Vuitton canvas a neutral, preferring Monogram Canvas in spring/summer and Damier Ebene in fall/winter, although I will wear both at pretty much any time of the year.
> 
> My current signature neutral is gray, but I only have one gray bag: Hermès Birkin 30 in Etain Togo leather PHW. I was actually on the hunt for a gray bag when my SA let me know this was an option.
> 
> View attachment 5330939


What an incredible bag! So amazing you had the option to get it in a colour you love. 


afroken said:


> My signature colour would be a deep, deep forest green, that does not lean blue or yellow. I have yet to find a bag in my HG dark green yet, but my Coach Tate 18 in their new glove tanned leather amazone green is a close one.
> 
> View attachment 5330989
> 
> 
> I’m also a huge nail polish junkie, and I think Zoya’s hunter shade is pretty close (image found on Google):
> 
> View attachment 5330990
> 
> 
> My runner up colour would be purple.
> 
> As for my neutral colour of choice, it would be black. Although I had purchased a taupe bag last year and am pretty smitten with that colour too.


Greens are clearly popular in this thread. I’m not a green fan on myself but love this deep shade. Nails look brilliant too. 


whateve said:


> My signature color is blue. It used to be a periwinkle, which I still love, but lately I'm drawn to turquoise blue greens.
> Periwinkle like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331020
> 
> 
> Replaced by blue-greens like these:
> View attachment 5331022
> 
> View attachment 5331024
> 
> View attachment 5331025
> 
> 
> I guess purple blues are my runner up, like the first picture and these:
> View attachment 5331028
> 
> View attachment 5331029
> 
> 
> My favorite neutral is probably what Coach calls British tan or saddle. I love reddish browns. I love the color but find black easier to wear.
> View attachment 5331033


Wow, I don’t have anything in either electric blue or teal but I love these bags. I definitely think I could pull off the electric blue. Excuse my ignorance but is it a Bal? 


Kimbashop said:


> My signature neutral is black. I love black bags with silver hardware. Really, I can't seem to get enough of them.
> My signature color would probably be pinky reds: raspberry, rose, fuchsia-red, strawberry, cherry. I also love true red.
> My runner up sig color would be purple, although I seem these days to be gravitating to purply-blue or electric blue bags.
> 
> Here is an example of the color I love. This is Amaranto (BV Nodini):
> 
> View attachment 5331058


Wonderful colours. I think my reds would be similar to you if I had any. 





Kimbashop said:


> My red bags:
> clockwise from top left:
> 1. DeMellier Midi-Venice in berry grained leather
> 2. Marco Massaccessi Little Valerie in Pirate Red Cuoio Toscano leather
> 3. Bottega Veneta Nodini in Amaranto lambskin
> 4. Marco Massaccessi midi-Juliet in Bordeaux Verona calf (I no longer have this bag).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331067
> 
> 
> Second photo:
> 5. Marco Massaccessi Midi-Soulmate in Wine Velvet Verona leather
> 6. Balenciaga Day Bag in Rouge Theatre chevre
> 7. Arayla Hepburn tote in red.
> View attachment 5331068


Love your red bags! Quite the collection. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Red and Burgundy!
> View attachment 5331249
> 
> L to R
> Goyard Sac Rouette
> Tory Burch McGraw
> Coach Dinky
> Hermes Dragg II in Rouge H
> Ferragamo Studio in Lipstick


Another red collection that is just perfect.

I’m drooling over all your bags today.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

I’m back home. The long anticipated and hardly dreamed of holiday is over. I’d like to say my batteries are completely recharged but the return flight was long delayed due to the incoming flight being late from the UK storms. I’m glad we made it in one piece and without cancellation given the pictures in the news. Having to wait 45 mins for a taxi at 3am at 1•c was not funny. I’d got used to the lovely weather of the Canaries.

I don’t have the wonderful observations on fashion around the world that @880 has formed. Extremely insightful thank you @880. Docs and Converse are something both the DDs and I own!

However, I would like to share some personal insights. The trip was good for me in mind, body and soul. As well as relaxing completely by the pool and beach, the DDs enjoyed the water park and mini golf. We had my father with us too, who is easy holiday company. He is older and thinks it might be the last foreign trip he comes on with us. It was good to spend quality time with my family and see what fine young ladies DH and I are raising with their easy chatter as we ate out each evening.

Since my trigger I’ve spent way too much time stuck in the nightmare of the worst parts of my young adulthood. This trip took me back slightly less far to the happier times of my 30s. DH and my first holidays with DD1 and quickly followed by DD2. We come to this resort maybe 10 times. It reminded me that life has, in many parts, treated me well. I twice ran along beside the shore looking out to sea contemplating the postives I’ve had and still have. I felt relaxed and happy and free from painful thoughts. It was good!





The sea and open sky have always had a profound impact on me. All the better here than where I live (with the cold skies and seas) but I love it all. I find peace in watching the tide and seeing the distant horizon. I know it’s not a bag thought, and bags bring me great joy,  but I wonder if others have places that mean a lot to them.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I’m back home. The long anticipated and hardly dreamed of holiday is over. I’d like to say my batteries are completely recharged but the return flight was long delayed due to the incoming flight being late from the UK storms. I’m glad we made it in one piece and without cancellation given the pictures in the news. Having to wait 45 mins for a taxi at 3am at 1•c was not funny. I’d got used to the lovely weather of the Canaries.
> 
> I don’t have the wonderful observations on fashion around the world that @880 has formed. Extremely insightful thank you @880. Docs and Converse are something both the DDs and I own!
> 
> However, I would like to share some personal insights. The trip was good for me in mind, body and soul. As well as relaxing completely by the pool and beach, the DDs enjoyed the water park and mini golf. We had my father with us too, who is easy holiday company. He is older and thinks it might be the last foreign trip he comes on with us. It was good to spend quality time with my family and see what fine young ladies DH and I are raising with their easy chatter as we ate out each evening.
> 
> Since my trigger I’ve spent way too much time stuck in the nightmare of the worst parts of my young adulthood. This trip took me back slightly less far to the happier times of my 30s. DH and my first holidays with DD1 and quickly followed by DD2. We come to this resort maybe 10 times. It reminded me that life has, in many parts, treated me well. I twice ran along beside the shore looking out to sea contemplating the postives I’ve had and still have. I felt relaxed and happy and free from painful thoughts. It was good!
> View attachment 5331494
> View attachment 5331495
> 
> View attachment 5331503
> 
> The sea and open sky have always had a profound impact on me. All the better here than where I live (with the cold skies and seas) but I love it all. I find peace in watching the tide and seeing the distant horizon. I know it’s not a bag thought, and bags bring me great joy,  but I wonder if others have places that mean a lot to them.



This was beautiful to read, and seeing your photos I also felt soothed and serene. I’m so glad the trip went well for you, and allowed you to recharge!

In terms of places that mean a lot to me, I have a few, but they are more ‘aspirational’ than somewhere I’ve gone many times.

For example, one of DH’s and my favorite places is the Tyrol region in Austria, but this is based on a single vacation we’ve taken, and we have yet to go back. The aspirational part of it is that we want to buy a condo in a small town there in retirement, there is a dream of a big patio and a view overlooking a cute town, with mountains all around. That would be my ‘perfect’ environment that would soothe and renew.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> This is stunning. Need to know more about it. Materials and size etc. Is it on order?



Yes, I ordered it. Should arrive next week.



			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/kurt-geiger-london-kensington-soft-leather-hobo/6550152


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I love the puffy metallic on this! And the chunky chain.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a seriously gorgeous purple, and close to what I had in mind for adding to my collection this year.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Purple is definitely my signature color. Coral is sneaking it's way into my heart the last year or so, but purple is still far, far ahead.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Purple is definitely my signature color. Coral is sneaking it's way into my heart the last year or so, but purple is still far, far ahead.



Out of curiosity, do you love certain shades of purple more than others?

I love coral also - your coral clutch from RM is stunning. I have yet to find the right coral bag. Polene had a coral in the Un Nano that I missed out on and sort of regret.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> I feel like this needs to become an immediate discussion point - *what is your signature handbag color?*
> 
> Recommendations:
> 
> Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
> Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
> For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)
> 
> For me, my ‘signature’ color would definitely be a medium, fairly vivid green that leans blue as opposed to anywhere near yellow.
> 
> My Chanel coco handle is the closest thing to this that I own right now:
> 
> View attachment 5330705
> 
> 
> But I also cover the Polene Numero Un in Ivy a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5330706
> 
> 
> My runner up would be light pink, shades that lean on the warm side as opposed to the cool / lavendar side.
> 
> And my signature neutral would definitely be taupe!
> 
> What about you all?


Interesting question. I don’t think I have a signature color. Although I have a variety of colors, I tend to gravitate towards neutrals. Black is usually my default. Lately though, I’ve been into taupe, particularly a medium taupe that leans cool vs warm.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Out of curiosity, do you love certain shades of purple more than others?
> 
> I love coral also - your coral clutch from RM is stunning. I have yet to find the right coral bag. Polene had a coral in the Un Nano that I missed out on and sort of regret.
> 
> View attachment 5331551



That Polene coral is beautiful!  

I like the medium tones, and leaning darker, rather than pale purples. I tend to like purples that are pretty balanced between pink/red and blue, but if I had to pick I'd usually go for more red tone than blue.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> The sea and open sky have always had a profound impact on me. All the better here than where I live (with the cold skies and seas) but I love it all. I find peace in watching the tide and seeing the distant horizon. I know it’s not a bag thought, and bags bring me great joy, but I wonder if others have places that mean a lot to them.


this is such an amazing post and beautiful peaceful pics!  Thank you


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> This is stunning. Need to know more about it. Materials and size etc. Is it on order?
> 
> That is fabulous and I agree the quilting looks great. I’m also not a fan of the bow.
> 
> You have an amazing red collection.
> 
> What an incredible bag! So amazing you had the option to get it in a colour you love.
> 
> Greens are clearly popular in this thread. I’m not a green fan on myself but love this deep shade. Nails look brilliant too.
> 
> Wow, I don’t have anything in either electric blue or teal but I love these bags. I definitely think I could pull off the electric blue. Excuse my ignorance but is it a Bal?
> 
> Wonderful colours. I think my reds would be similar to you if I had any.
> Love your red bags! Quite the collection.
> 
> Another red collection that is just perfect.
> 
> I’m drooling over all your bags today.


Thank you! The first picture is a Bal.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Out of curiosity, do you love certain shades of purple more than others?
> 
> I love coral also - your coral clutch from RM is stunning. I have yet to find the right coral bag. Polene had a coral in the Un Nano that I missed out on and sort of regret.
> 
> View attachment 5331551


@Jereni you’ve got me looking at this brand instead of unpacking! Love this little bag Un Nano and the a backpack version too. Lots of lovely colours. How come I know nothing about this designer!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> @Jereni you’ve got me looking at this brand instead of unpacking! Love this little bag Un Nano and the a backpack version too. Lots of lovely colours. How come I know nothing about this designer!



Oh no! Sorry to be an enabler, given that this thread is about shopping our closets.

If you do decide you want to learn more, the Polene thread is a good resource.






						Polène handbags
					

I just stumbled across this brand via a Facebook ad, actually. I did a search and nothing came up in this forum.  I LOVE this bag. Does anyone have anything from this brand?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> I’m back home. The long anticipated and hardly dreamed of holiday is over. I’d like to say my batteries are completely recharged but the return flight was long delayed due to the incoming flight being late from the UK storms. I’m glad we made it in one piece and without cancellation given the pictures in the news. Having to wait 45 mins for a taxi at 3am at 1•c was not funny. I’d got used to the lovely weather of the Canaries.
> 
> I don’t have the wonderful observations on fashion around the world that @880 has formed. Extremely insightful thank you @880. Docs and Converse are something both the DDs and I own!
> 
> However, I would like to share some personal insights. The trip was good for me in mind, body and soul. As well as relaxing completely by the pool and beach, the DDs enjoyed the water park and mini golf. We had my father with us too, who is easy holiday company. He is older and thinks it might be the last foreign trip he comes on with us. It was good to spend quality time with my family and see what fine young ladies DH and I are raising with their easy chatter as we ate out each evening.
> 
> Since my trigger I’ve spent way too much time stuck in the nightmare of the worst parts of my young adulthood. This trip took me back slightly less far to the happier times of my 30s. DH and my first holidays with DD1 and quickly followed by DD2. We come to this resort maybe 10 times. It reminded me that life has, in many parts, treated me well. I twice ran along beside the shore looking out to sea contemplating the postives I’ve had and still have. I felt relaxed and happy and free from painful thoughts. It was good!
> View attachment 5331494
> View attachment 5331495
> 
> View attachment 5331503
> 
> The sea and open sky have always had a profound impact on me. All the better here than where I live (with the cold skies and seas) but I love it all. I find peace in watching the tide and seeing the distant horizon. I know it’s not a bag thought, and bags bring me great joy,  but I wonder if others have places that mean a lot to them.


Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics. Happy you & your family had a wonderful time.


----------



## dcooney4

I sat on my hands and didn’t order another bag GFG yesterday. I am going shopping with my daughter tomorrow, but that is then.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My burgundy bag:  Prada Matinee.  The picture was taken when it was kind of cloudy; so hard to capture the true burgundy color.

Regarding my signature color, I am not so sure I have one.   Maybe British tan? Like @whateve, I too love the tan and red brown shades.  But I also have a lot of black bags and use them often.  Blue and pink are also favorites.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Kimbashop said:


> Here is an example of the color I love. This is Amaranto (BV Nodini):
> 
> View attachment 5331058


What a beautiful color!


880 said:


> I love your signature color.
> 
> mine is a deep grayish blue which I don’t have yet  main’s bc I cannot decide between a blue gray or a grayish blue lol.  the first exotic skin is perhaps too purple. The second pic, right, maybe too grayish teal.
> View attachment 5331441
> View attachment 5331442
> View attachment 5331472
> View attachment 5331473
> View attachment 5331475
> View attachment 5331474
> 
> 
> 
> closest I come are JPG K fringe bleu obscure and sellier box K 28, i thought Bleu Abysse? which I’ve posted many times all over TPF. The third pic, right, above, my K28. Then the fringe. I love the color of the dior mens shopping bag
> 
> and the pics below, K 25, Bleu orage, which now that I think of it is a gray Bleu green - seems to change in different light
> View attachment 5331440
> View attachment 5331444
> View attachment 5331443
> View attachment 5331445


Your Bleu Orage bag is a beautiful color.  Congrats on the lovely new addition!
And I enjoyed reading your descriptions of the fashions in the cities you visited.  Reading it made me feel like I was actually there seeing the outfits that you mentioned.


Katinahat said:


> View attachment 5331494
> View attachment 5331495
> 
> View attachment 5331503
> 
> The sea and open sky have always had a profound impact on me. All the better here than where I live (with the cold skies and seas) but I love it all. I find peace in watching the tide and seeing the distant horizon. I know it’s not a bag thought, and bags bring me great joy,  but I wonder if others have places that mean a lot to them.


Glad to hear you had a great trip!  The sea and open sky have a great impact on me as well.  I also very much love the mountains and hills.  In fact, I have a hard time deciding which I like more so I would love to live in a place that had both.  If I absolutely had to choose, it would probably be the mountains for me.


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> I'm going to have a new bag to show for metallic week...
> 
> Kurt Geiger - Kensington hobo bag. On sale at Nordstroms, and I had some Nordstrom Notes as well.
> 
> View attachment 5330881



Welcome to the Kensington club


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Welcome to the Kensington club



Thanks! Happy to join!


----------



## jennlt

My raspberry red Loewe Puzzle bag with the Chinti & Parker cashmere hoodie that I had to buy because they looked so nice together


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I’m back home. The long anticipated and hardly dreamed of holiday is over. I’d like to say my batteries are completely recharged but the return flight was long delayed due to the incoming flight being late from the UK storms. I’m glad we made it in one piece and without cancellation given the pictures in the news. Having to wait 45 mins for a taxi at 3am at 1•c was not funny. I’d got used to the lovely weather of the Canaries.
> 
> I don’t have the wonderful observations on fashion around the world that @880 has formed. Extremely insightful thank you @880. Docs and Converse are something both the DDs and I own!
> 
> However, I would like to share some personal insights. The trip was good for me in mind, body and soul. As well as relaxing completely by the pool and beach, the DDs enjoyed the water park and mini golf. We had my father with us too, who is easy holiday company. He is older and thinks it might be the last foreign trip he comes on with us. It was good to spend quality time with my family and see what fine young ladies DH and I are raising with their easy chatter as we ate out each evening.
> 
> Since my trigger I’ve spent way too much time stuck in the nightmare of the worst parts of my young adulthood. This trip took me back slightly less far to the happier times of my 30s. DH and my first holidays with DD1 and quickly followed by DD2. We come to this resort maybe 10 times. It reminded me that life has, in many parts, treated me well. I twice ran along beside the shore looking out to sea contemplating the postives I’ve had and still have. I felt relaxed and happy and free from painful thoughts. It was good!
> View attachment 5331494
> View attachment 5331495
> 
> View attachment 5331503
> 
> The sea and open sky have always had a profound impact on me. All the better here than where I live (with the cold skies and seas) but I love it all. I find peace in watching the tide and seeing the distant horizon. I know it’s not a bag thought, and bags bring me great joy,  but I wonder if others have places that mean a lot to them.


Beautiful pictures! I am so glad you made new happy memories.


----------



## afroken

Katinahat said:


> I’m back home. The long anticipated and hardly dreamed of holiday is over. I’d like to say my batteries are completely recharged but the return flight was long delayed due to the incoming flight being late from the UK storms. I’m glad we made it in one piece and without cancellation given the pictures in the news. Having to wait 45 mins for a taxi at 3am at 1•c was not funny. I’d got used to the lovely weather of the Canaries.
> 
> I don’t have the wonderful observations on fashion around the world that @880 has formed. Extremely insightful thank you @880. Docs and Converse are something both the DDs and I own!
> 
> However, I would like to share some personal insights. The trip was good for me in mind, body and soul. As well as relaxing completely by the pool and beach, the DDs enjoyed the water park and mini golf. We had my father with us too, who is easy holiday company. He is older and thinks it might be the last foreign trip he comes on with us. It was good to spend quality time with my family and see what fine young ladies DH and I are raising with their easy chatter as we ate out each evening.
> 
> Since my trigger I’ve spent way too much time stuck in the nightmare of the worst parts of my young adulthood. This trip took me back slightly less far to the happier times of my 30s. DH and my first holidays with DD1 and quickly followed by DD2. We come to this resort maybe 10 times. It reminded me that life has, in many parts, treated me well. I twice ran along beside the shore looking out to sea contemplating the postives I’ve had and still have. I felt relaxed and happy and free from painful thoughts. It was good!
> View attachment 5331494
> View attachment 5331495
> 
> View attachment 5331503
> 
> The sea and open sky have always had a profound impact on me. All the better here than where I live (with the cold skies and seas) but I love it all. I find peace in watching the tide and seeing the distant horizon. I know it’s not a bag thought, and bags bring me great joy,  but I wonder if others have places that mean a lot to them.


Glad that you and your family had a wonderful trip! Loved seeing you checking in every once in a while and keeping us posted on your vacation.

In terms of places that mean a lot to me, there are a few. One that comes to mind is Kyoto, Japan. It’s so serene, a great balance between the modern and traditional Asian culture. I loved visiting the temples, streets, or just the tea houses. They also have a great number of old bookstores on classic Asian literature and arts. It’s a place that just makes you feel very calm. I had a trip booked before the pandemic started. I was going to spend a month there, but the pandemic had closed everything down and as a result, Japan closed their borders (still closed). I’m looking forward to visiting again once they open up! Oh, and Kyoto during cherry blossom season isn’t like anything I had ever seen before 

Another place that I enjoy very much isn’t a specific place, but rather a type of place. I love going to local cafes. Aside from being able to support small businesses and enjoy great coffee and pastries, I also feel very relaxed there, whether I’m working, reading, or in my present case, catching up on TPF  it’s not loud of crowded, but there is still that slight bustle of other patrons and baristas. And unlike restaurants, nobody is rushing you out.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> The red bags finally! Burgundy Chanel coco handle, Bottega Veneta pouch in rust, and my new Kate Spade heartbreaker bag.
> 
> View attachment 5329929
> 
> 
> I still want the Sac du Jour, but I have decided to wait and save a new pot of money very incrementally, and get it for myself for my birthday in Sept.
> 
> Today, not a red bag but still something red! With my Chanel Trendy micro bag. It’s going to be a high of like 68 today and I am SO EXCITED.
> 
> View attachment 5329930


Great red bags, my favourite is your Coco Handle. You look sensational!


ElainePG said:


> As promised, here is the review of the *Go Forth Goods Avery Leather Tote Bag* mini crossbody. I chose the upgraded one, which has an outside pocket for my phone and a zipped top rather than the standard stud strap closure.
> 
> I already own the Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody, which I love, but it has two problems: I find the strap a bit too thin, and  there's no inside pocket. So I was curious how the GFG bag, which is the same size, would compare.
> 
> Here are photos of the GFG bag, as well as side-by-side shots of the PLG and the GFG bags. (And me, carrying each bag)
> 
> View attachment 5330032
> View attachment 5330034
> View attachment 5330035
> View attachment 5330036
> View attachment 5330037
> 
> 
> 1. The GFG bag is heavier (the PLG weighs 1 pound; the GFG weighs 2.2 pounds). However even 2.2 pounds is quite lightweight, and I find the strap on the GFG considerably better-balanced, which distributes the weight beautifully. I carried the GFG around town on a whole bunch of errands this morning, and the weight didn't bother my problem shoulder at all.
> 2. The GFG strap is much better than the PLG strap; it's wider, and it also has that extra thingy at the top (I don't know what it's called) which keeps the strap in place.
> 3. Both the PLG and the GFG bags are the same size (10h x 11w x 3d) with an adjustable strap. This is a perfect size for me, and holds everything I need.
> 4. The GFG zipper could be better. I'm not using it, so it's not an issue for me, but it tends to stick, and if I pull it too hard to open it all the way up then it comes off the track at the "open" end and it's a pain to fit it back together. I keep it securely attached and just don't touch it, which works fine, but if I took public transportation and needed to keep opening and closing the zipper, it could be a problem.
> 5. I adore the leather, which is much thicker than the PLG leather (this is what makes it heavier). Hard to see in the photos, but it's pebbled exactly the right amount, it's thick, but it's also smooshy.
> 6. The hardware is amazing. Gives the bag a great rustic look. I don't know that I'd want lots of bags with this much copper and brass, but it's perfect against this shade of forest green. (It would also be incredible against brown leather… just sayin.)


Both look wonderful on you, thanks for the excellent review!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Shopping my suitcase rather than closet here on holiday and my Ted Baker jumpsuit had gone unworn as the weather wasn’t so warm by late evening. This evening, our last, was much warmer so I popped it on with my oak Lily for our last meal out.
> View attachment 5330167
> 
> And while I love the concept of a jumpsuit I’m never sure they are really made for my shape. This is where being a pear is tricky. And the waist is tighter since I put on a bit of weight. Plus the practicalities are not good (especially after a few G&Ts having been off alchol for months due to my meds). I love the colours in this one but I’m happy to be putting it away in my suitcase again and wearing something lower maintenance tomorrow at the pool tomorrow before our late flight home.
> 
> Does anyone else have things in their closet that they love but don’t work in quite the way they hope or don’t love them back?


You look great in the jumpsuit. Welcome home from your trip, beautiful photos of the tranquil sea, sky, and horizon.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bag week...
> 
> View attachment 5330227
> 
> first is an slg- my beloved red Dior Karenina wallet
> 
> View attachment 5330228
> 
> second some vintage through the decades: 50ies red patent bag, 60ies English classic handbag, 70ies clutch/shopper and 80ies big clutch
> 
> View attachment 5330229
> 
> third is one of my first premier designer bags: Dior Gaucho (my second "first" was the same bag in black, because I simply didn´t know which colour to opt for)
> 
> View attachment 5330230
> 
> number four is Dior again: Trailer Trash!
> 
> View attachment 5330231
> 
> and number five is another Dior: Jeanne





cowgirlsboots said:


> Red bag week...
> 
> View attachment 5330235
> 
> Dior Delidior bought before Christmas - sorry, I still didn´t even wear her or took decent photos
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330236
> 
> second comes my Christmas 2020 present to myself: Dior New Lock
> 
> View attachment 5330237
> 
> third is some more trailer trash: two wallets with red patent
> 
> View attachment 5330238
> 
> and last but not least my birthday present 2021 from a dear friend : 60ies snakeskin


Welcome back, I hope you had a great trip seeing your older children. Amazing red bags, your Delidior and New Lock are my favourites.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’m back home. The long anticipated and hardly dreamed of holiday is over. I’d like to say my batteries are completely recharged but the return flight was long delayed due to the incoming flight being late from the UK storms. I’m glad we made it in one piece and without cancellation given the pictures in the news. Having to wait 45 mins for a taxi at 3am at 1•c was not funny. I’d got used to the lovely weather of the Canaries.
> 
> I don’t have the wonderful observations on fashion around the world that @880 has formed. Extremely insightful thank you @880. Docs and Converse are something both the DDs and I own!
> 
> However, I would like to share some personal insights. The trip was good for me in mind, body and soul. As well as relaxing completely by the pool and beach, the DDs enjoyed the water park and mini golf. We had my father with us too, who is easy holiday company. He is older and thinks it might be the last foreign trip he comes on with us. It was good to spend quality time with my family and see what fine young ladies DH and I are raising with their easy chatter as we ate out each evening.
> 
> Since my trigger I’ve spent way too much time stuck in the nightmare of the worst parts of my young adulthood. This trip took me back slightly less far to the happier times of my 30s. DH and my first holidays with DD1 and quickly followed by DD2. We come to this resort maybe 10 times. It reminded me that life has, in many parts, treated me well. I twice ran along beside the shore looking out to sea contemplating the postives I’ve had and still have. I felt relaxed and happy and free from painful thoughts. It was good!
> View attachment 5331494
> View attachment 5331495
> 
> View attachment 5331503
> 
> The sea and open sky have always had a profound impact on me. All the better here than where I live (with the cold skies and seas) but I love it all. I find peace in watching the tide and seeing the distant horizon. I know it’s not a bag thought, and bags bring me great joy,  but I wonder if others have places that mean a lot to them.



It makes me happy to hear that your holiday was good, not only holiday good, but good for your soul! 

Re places that mean a lot to me the first thought that came to mind when I read your question was: "anywhere as long as my older son is next to me and quietly reaches for my hand."
My happy place last week was in the same room with my boy.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> I feel like this needs to become an immediate discussion point - *what is your signature handbag color?*
> 
> Recommendations:
> 
> Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
> Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
> For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)
> 
> For me, my ‘signature’ color would definitely be a medium, fairly vivid green that leans blue as opposed to anywhere near yellow.
> 
> My Chanel coco handle is the closest thing to this that I own right now:
> 
> View attachment 5330705
> 
> 
> But I also cover the Polene Numero Un in Ivy a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5330706
> 
> 
> My runner up would be light pink, shades that lean on the warm side as opposed to the cool / lavendar side.
> 
> And my signature neutral would definitely be taupe!
> 
> What about you all?


Beautiful colour on your Coco Handle.


Katinahat said:


> Love your greens and those shoes!!
> 
> So we all know my signature colour is pink - probably bright pink but pale pink too. New mini Alexa’s colour…
> View attachment 5330773
> 
> But I have several other pink bags.
> 
> However, my absolute have to have colour is black. I’ve always owned a black bag of some kind or other and currently have 5. I’d love to add the Gucci Marmont in black GHW (and the white SHW) but am not buying yet due to saving up for other things (family holidays in the sun having loved this one) and shopping my own closet. I have more than enough!


Beautiful mini Alexa.


papertiger said:


> I love, love, love your grey-blue-green, my mother would have called in 'ocean'. It could almost be a neutral in itself.
> 
> My signature colour:
> 
> Bambou (I was amazed by how disappointed I felt when trying a Vert Vertigo which was so close). As you can see I even had business cards made in the same colour
> 
> View attachment 5330793
> View attachment 5330795
> View attachment 5330796
> 
> 
> 
> My sig neutral is prob black, even more than chocolate brown which I also love.


Gorgeous shade of green and I love your Plume.


Katinahat said:


> And definitely not my signature colour - I’m afraid are yellow, orange, green (sorry @Jereni and @papertiger!) and this week’s colour red.
> 
> But if I did wear red, the Gucci bag currently catching my eye is fabulous in red so this is what I’d have! I love the quilting in this red colour. It just would not go with the colours in my closet which tend to be in pink shades or deep pinky reds so I don’t see much use.
> View attachment 5330860
> 
> Gorgeous but better for me in the black or white.


I love this shade of Gucci red.


JenJBS said:


> I'm going to have a new bag to show for metallic week...
> 
> Kurt Geiger - Kensington hobo bag. On sale at Nordstroms, and I had some Nordstrom Notes as well.
> 
> View attachment 5330881


Congratulations on your new bag @JenJBS!


coffee2go said:


> I just found out Lanvin will be bringing Happy bag back… I love the look of it! Reminds Chanel, but is more girlish and casual rather than CF or Reissue… also the price should not be as bad as Chanel   Love the purple version, I would remove the bow though… will be waiting to see it in person and if I love it then may get it at the end of the year
> 
> View attachment 5330924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330925


I always liked the Lanvin Happy.


DME said:


> View attachment 5330922
> 
> 
> Sorry I’m just getting around to posting my red bags this week, but here they are! I’m trying to take stock of what I have, so am including red SLGs, too; I hope no one minds.
> 
> I had to spend some time on Google to find all the names and I’m not 100% sure they’re right, so if there’s a correction, please tell me.
> 
> Back row: Balenciaga Giant 12 Silver Motorcycle City Mini Bag in Cassis and Louis Vuitton Passy GM in Epi Red SHW (with matching Zippy Wallet in front of the bag, far right).
> 
> Middle row: Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy Zip Around Yen Wallet in Burgundy Ruthenium HW, Burberry Haymarket Check Pochette SHW and Louis Vuitton Monogram Canvas V Tote PM in Red.
> 
> Front row: Louis Vuitton Twist Wallet in Epi Coquelicot SHW, Fendi Monster Eyes Card Holder, Louis Vuitton Caissa Card Holder in Cherry and Louis Vuitton Monogram Vernis Zippy Coin Purse in Amarante.


Such pretty reds! I love your LV Passy GM, it’s a great red. I used to have this bag in black, great bag. I like the shade of burgundy on your Chanel Boy Zip Around Yen Wallet.


DME said:


> To @Jereni ‘s question, I’m not sure I have a signature color. Maybe five years ago I would have said red, but then I went through one of those times where I replaced my entire wardrobe and red just didn’t go as well anymore. I moved on to blue (Prada Bluette is a favorite). I’ve long considered Louis Vuitton canvas a neutral, preferring Monogram Canvas in spring/summer and Damier Ebene in fall/winter, although I will wear both at pretty much any time of the year.
> 
> My current signature neutral is gray, but I only have one gray bag: Hermès Birkin 30 in Etain Togo leather PHW. I was actually on the hunt for a gray bag when my SA let me know this was an option.
> 
> View attachment 5330939


Prada Bluette is a lovely colour. I’m an etain fan, too - beautiful Birkin.


afroken said:


> My signature colour would be a deep, deep forest green, that does not lean blue or yellow. I have yet to find a bag in my HG dark green yet, but my Coach Tate 18 in their new glove tanned leather amazone green is a close one.
> 
> View attachment 5330989
> 
> 
> I’m also a huge nail polish junkie, and I think Zoya’s hunter shade is pretty close (image found on Google):
> 
> View attachment 5330990
> 
> 
> My runner up colour would be purple.
> 
> As for my neutral colour of choice, it would be black. Although I had purchased a taupe bag last year and am pretty smitten with that colour too.


I think that shade of green is incredibly versatile, great choice!


----------



## pquiles

afroken said:


> My signature colour would be a deep, deep forest green, that does not lean blue or yellow. I have yet to find a bag in my HG dark green yet, but my Coach Tate 18 in their new glove tanned leather amazone green is a close one.
> 
> View attachment 5330989
> 
> 
> I’m also a huge nail polish junkie, and I think Zoya’s hunter shade is pretty close (image found on Google):
> 
> View attachment 5330990
> 
> 
> My runner up colour would be purple.
> 
> As for my neutral colour of choice, it would be black. Although I had purchased a taupe bag last year and am pretty smitten with that colour too.


If only.... I would be written up and my retirement taken away from me.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new bag @JenJBS!



Thank you!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> My signature color is blue. It used to be a periwinkle, which I still love, but lately I'm drawn to turquoise blue greens.
> Periwinkle like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331020
> 
> 
> Replaced by blue-greens like these:
> View attachment 5331022
> 
> View attachment 5331024
> 
> View attachment 5331025
> 
> 
> I guess purple blues are my runner up, like the first picture and these:
> View attachment 5331028
> 
> View attachment 5331029
> 
> 
> My favorite neutral is probably what Coach calls British tan or saddle. I love reddish browns. I love the color but find black easier to wear.
> View attachment 5331033


They are all wonderful!


Kimbashop said:


> My signature neutral is black. I love black bags with silver hardware. Really, I can't seem to get enough of them.
> My signature color would probably be pinky reds: raspberry, rose, fuchsia-red, strawberry, cherry. I also love true red.
> My runner up sig color would be purple, although I seem these days to be gravitating to purply-blue or electric blue bags.
> 
> Here is an example of the color I love. This is Amaranto (BV Nodini):
> 
> View attachment 5331058


Amaranto is gorgeous!


Kimbashop said:


> My red bags:
> clockwise from top left:
> 1. DeMellier Midi-Venice in berry grained leather
> 2. Marco Massaccessi Little Valerie in Pirate Red Cuoio Toscano leather
> 3. Bottega Veneta Nodini in Amaranto lambskin
> 4. Marco Massaccessi midi-Juliet in Bordeaux Verona calf (I no longer have this bag).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331067
> 
> 
> Second photo:
> 5. Marco Massaccessi Midi-Soulmate in Wine Velvet Verona leather
> 6. Balenciaga Day Bag in Rouge Theatre chevre
> 7. Arayla Hepburn tote in red.
> View attachment 5331068


Amazing red bags!


Cookiefiend said:


> Red and Burgundy!
> View attachment 5331249
> 
> L to R
> Goyard Sac Rouette
> Tory Burch McGraw
> Coach Dinky
> Hermes Dragg II in Rouge H
> Ferragamo Studio in Lipstick


I love seeing your red bags Cookie. My favs are your Rouge H Drag and Lipstick Studio!


880 said:


> I love your signature color.
> 
> mine is a deep grayish blue which I don’t have yet  main’s bc I cannot decide between a blue gray or a grayish blue lol.  the first exotic skin is perhaps too purple. The second pic, right, maybe too grayish teal.
> View attachment 5331441
> View attachment 5331442
> View attachment 5331472
> View attachment 5331473
> View attachment 5331475
> View attachment 5331474
> 
> 
> 
> closest I come are JPG K fringe bleu obscure and sellier box K 28, i thought Bleu Abysse? which I’ve posted many times all over TPF. The third pic, right, above, my K28. Then the fringe. I love the color of the dior mens shopping bag
> 
> and the pics below, K 25, Bleu orage, which now that I think of it is a gray Bleu green - seems to change in different light
> View attachment 5331440
> View attachment 5331444
> View attachment 5331443
> View attachment 5331445


Heavenly pics, I love your Box Kellys. I’m drawn to steely grey-blue, too. I enjoyed reading your travel fashion summaries, so interesting. I hope you had a wonderful time on your travels.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Interesting question. I don’t think I have a signature color. Although I have a variety of colors, I tend to gravitate towards neutrals. Black is usually my default. Lately though, I’ve been into taupe, particularly a medium taupe that leans cool vs warm.
> View attachment 5331566


These neutrals will cover you year round!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> My burgundy bag:  Prada Matinee.  The picture was taken when it was kind of cloudy; so hard to capture the true burgundy color.
> 
> Regarding my signature color, I am not so sure I have one.   Maybe British tan? Like @whateve, I too love the tan and red brown shades.  But I also have a lot of black bags and use them often.  Blue and pink are also favorites.
> View attachment 5331827


Oh this is stunning - I love the colour!


jennlt said:


> My raspberry red Loewe Puzzle bag with the Chinti & Parker cashmere hoodie that I had to buy because they looked so nice together


Ooh, I’ve been resisting the Puzzle Bag - this colour is right up my alley.


----------



## DME

More bags said:


> Beautiful colour on your Coco Handle.
> 
> Beautiful mini Alexa.
> 
> Gorgeous shade of green and I love your Plume.
> 
> I love this shade of Gucci red.
> 
> Congratulations on your new bag @JenJBS!
> 
> I always liked the Lanvin Happy.
> 
> Such pretty reds! I love your LV Passy GM, it’s a great red. I used to have this bag in black, great bag. I like the shade of burgundy on your Chanel Boy Zip Around Yen Wallet.
> 
> Prada Bluette is a lovely colour. I’m an etain fan, too - beautiful Birkin.
> 
> I think that shade of green is incredibly versatile, great choice!



DH got me the Passy for Christmas 2006 when I was pregnant with DD. I bought the matching wallet a few months later with some Neiman Marcus gifts cards I had and got one of the Epi bag charms in black to go with the bag a few years after that. I don’t use the bag as often as I used to as it’s a little more structured and formal for how I’m dressing right now, but it’s a sentimental piece and will always be part of my collection for that reason.

The black version was also quite gorgeous. So nice that you owned one!

Question for everyone: Do you have a sentimental bag? If so, what is it and why?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dramaprincess713

This thread moves so fast! I missed a few days and feel like I'm completely out of the loop.   



whateve said:


> I could have written this, except substitute "daughters" for "mom." I feel the same way.


I would love to be able to someday say the same for my daughter, but as online shopping becomes more and more prevalent, I wonder how much in-person shopping will be a part of our lives. I have many memories of shopping with my mom and aunt as a child - literally almost every Friday night. Not that something was purchased every week, but it was a way for my mom and aunt to get out of the house, spend some time together, and also a way for me to spend time with the both of them. But that was also at a time when online shopping didn't exist and honestly, there wasn't much else to do where we lived. Now I live somewhere with no shortage of things to do and my daughter will grow up with tech and internet always being a part of her life, so I feel like in-person shopping may not be all that much of a "thing" for her.



Katinahat said:


> I wish I had that relationship with my mum still. We have very different tastes but my issue is she has no filter and I avoid putting myself in positions where she’ll be critical. Body shaming is not a concept my mom understands and her comments gave me huge body issues when I was younger even thought I tended to be thin. We have had some good shopping trips in the past when she’s been trying hard to cheer me up for some reason or other so she can be kind which leaves me confused. My DDs are best to shop with when I’m buying for them but I’m sure it will be good as they get older.


Relationships with parents can be so tricky and complicated. I'm sorry your mother has been so critical of you. That must be quite difficult. 

I adore my mom, and I'm lucky to be able to say that we do have a great relationship, but it's also not quite the relationship I think we both wish we had. There's a lot I don't necessarily feel comfortable going to my mother for - almost like I feel like I need to protect her from things, and I think it's the same for her with me. I think it's the cultural and language differences between us. It must have been difficult for her to raise a child in a culture and country different than her own, and even more so to raise a child who's native language is her second language. The cultural and language differences, I think, really impacted the relationship we've been able to form. I'm grateful that while seemingly frivolous and silly, shopping is something we're able to share and enjoy together. 



coffee2go said:


> Question… I have this envelope clutch I got some time ago, originally I wanted to use it for travel, like an easy casual clutch that doesn’t occupy much space to have in a luggage in case I don’t want to go out with a bag, so I could use a clutch instead where I can fit my phone, cardholder and hotel key card, but with covid I haven’t had any use for this at all… so I wondering could any of you suggest some ideas what I could use it for? Bear in mind that I don’t use cash, and this envelope would fit mostly flat objects… the company that produces it markets it now as a mask pouch, but I wouldn’t carry my masks in such a lux pouch
> 
> One thing I like about it is that I can lay it flat on the bottom of my tote bag and it’s pretty unnoticeable


I'm afraid I don't have any brilliant ideas, but I find it funny it is being marketed as a mask pouch. It never occurred to be to ever dedicate a pouch for my masks!



Jereni said:


> The red bags finally! Burgundy Chanel coco handle, Bottega Veneta pouch in rust, and my new Kate Spade heartbreaker bag.
> 
> View attachment 5329929
> 
> 
> I still want the Sac du Jour, but I have decided to wait and save a new pot of money very incrementally, and get it for myself for my birthday in Sept.
> 
> Today, not a red bag but still something red! With my Chanel Trendy micro bag. It’s going to be a high of like 68 today and I am SO EXCITED.
> 
> View attachment 5329930


You look fabulous! I love the whole outfit!



Katinahat said:


> Shopping my suitcase rather than closet here on holiday and my Ted Baker jumpsuit had gone unworn as the weather wasn’t so warm by late evening. This evening, our last, was much warmer so I popped it on with my oak Lily for our last meal out.
> View attachment 5330167
> 
> And while I love the concept of a jumpsuit I’m never sure they are really made for my shape. This is where being a pear is tricky. And the waist is tighter since I put on a bit of weight. Plus the practicalities are not good (especially after a few G&Ts having been off alchol for months due to my meds). I love the colours in this one but I’m happy to be putting it away in my suitcase again and wearing something lower maintenance tomorrow at the pool tomorrow before our late flight home.
> 
> Does anyone else have things in their closet that they love but don’t work in quite the way they hope or don’t love them back?


I get the issues of practicalities with jumpsuits, but for what it's worth, I think it looks great on you! I saw the photo before I read what you wrote, and my first thought was how wonderful you look. 



Jereni said:


> Omg same. For me, especially when it’s mostly green that leans blue. LOVE IT.
> 
> At the moment am trying to stop myself from buying two more mint green bags, but apparently with that color, when it rains it pours.


Omg, me too! Blue greens are my weakness, and lately, mint greens are too!



Jereni said:


> I feel like this needs to become an immediate discussion point - *what is your signature handbag color?*
> 
> Recommendations:
> 
> Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
> Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
> For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)
> 
> For me, my ‘signature’ color would definitely be a medium, fairly vivid green that leans blue as opposed to anywhere near yellow.
> 
> My Chanel coco handle is the closest thing to this that I own right now:
> 
> View attachment 5330705
> 
> 
> But I also cover the Polene Numero Un in Ivy a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5330706
> 
> 
> My runner up would be light pink, shades that lean on the warm side as opposed to the cool / lavendar side.
> 
> And my signature neutral would definitely be taupe!
> 
> What about you all?


I think my signature color is blue...bright blues, but in all shades of blue, if that makes any sense at all. So, a "bright" navy or a "bright" cobalt or "bright" light blue. Examples would be:





I own none of the above bags, but I wish I did!

A very very close second would be blue-green/teal/turquoise shades (the examples @whateve gave are what I'm drawn to as well!), tied with mint green/Tiffany blue shades. 



whateve said:


> My signature color is blue. It used to be a periwinkle, which I still love, but lately I'm drawn to turquoise blue greens.
> Periwinkle like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331020
> 
> 
> Replaced by blue-greens like these:
> View attachment 5331022
> 
> View attachment 5331024
> 
> View attachment 5331025
> 
> 
> I guess purple blues are my runner up, like the first picture and these:
> View attachment 5331028
> 
> View attachment 5331029
> 
> 
> My favorite neutral is probably what Coach calls British tan or saddle. I love reddish browns. I love the color but find black easier to wear.
> View attachment 5331033


I could have written this post word for word. I love blue and love all the colors/bags you posted, and I am also drawn to reddish browns. Now I'm especially eager to see your bag collection because I suspect I will be absolutely gaga over it!



Kimbashop said:


> My red bags:
> clockwise from top left:
> 1. DeMellier Midi-Venice in berry grained leather
> 2. Marco Massaccessi Little Valerie in Pirate Red Cuoio Toscano leather
> 3. Bottega Veneta Nodini in Amaranto lambskin
> 4. Marco Massaccessi midi-Juliet in Bordeaux Verona calf (I no longer have this bag).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331067
> 
> 
> Second photo:
> 5. Marco Massaccessi Midi-Soulmate in Wine Velvet Verona leather
> 6. Balenciaga Day Bag in Rouge Theatre chevre
> 7. Arayla Hepburn tote in red.
> View attachment 5331068


Oooh, would you say the photo of the Berry grained DeMellier is true to life? I love it!



Katinahat said:


> I’m back home. The long anticipated and hardly dreamed of holiday is over. I’d like to say my batteries are completely recharged but the return flight was long delayed due to the incoming flight being late from the UK storms. I’m glad we made it in one piece and without cancellation given the pictures in the news. Having to wait 45 mins for a taxi at 3am at 1•c was not funny. I’d got used to the lovely weather of the Canaries.
> 
> I don’t have the wonderful observations on fashion around the world that @880 has formed. Extremely insightful thank you @880. Docs and Converse are something both the DDs and I own!
> 
> However, I would like to share some personal insights. The trip was good for me in mind, body and soul. As well as relaxing completely by the pool and beach, the DDs enjoyed the water park and mini golf. We had my father with us too, who is easy holiday company. He is older and thinks it might be the last foreign trip he comes on with us. It was good to spend quality time with my family and see what fine young ladies DH and I are raising with their easy chatter as we ate out each evening.
> 
> Since my trigger I’ve spent way too much time stuck in the nightmare of the worst parts of my young adulthood. This trip took me back slightly less far to the happier times of my 30s. DH and my first holidays with DD1 and quickly followed by DD2. We come to this resort maybe 10 times. It reminded me that life has, in many parts, treated me well. I twice ran along beside the shore looking out to sea contemplating the postives I’ve had and still have. I felt relaxed and happy and free from painful thoughts. It was good!
> View attachment 5331494
> View attachment 5331495
> 
> View attachment 5331503
> 
> The sea and open sky have always had a profound impact on me. All the better here than where I live (with the cold skies and seas) but I love it all. I find peace in watching the tide and seeing the distant horizon. I know it’s not a bag thought, and bags bring me great joy,  but I wonder if others have places that mean a lot to them.


I'm glad the trip was so good! You question about special places got me thinking, and two came to mind. The first is Seoul - likely because I have family there so it's extra special to me, but also because there is just something about the city that invigorates me. I've spent several summers there throughout my life, and I've always loved it. I do think it's colored and influenced by the fact that my experiences there are overwhelmingly positive because family is inevitably always involved when I go to Seoul, but I also have always felt a special energy and buzz in Seoul. The second is London. I studied abroad in London during college, and I loved it. Similar to Seoul, there was just something about London that energized and invigorated me. And again, similar to Seoul, I think it is likely very colored and influenced by the fact that it was my study abroad semester, but I just fell in love with the city. I sadly haven't been back since then, which was so long ago, but I know someday I will definitely be back.

It's funny because I now live in NYC - another big city, but I can't say it's special to me in the way Seoul or London are. I mean, I like it here and wouldn't have lived here as long as I have if I didn't, but I'm not a "NYC is the best city ever and nothing else compares" person (the way many NYers I know are). Maybe it's because I live here so it's just normal day-to-day life. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Re places that mean a lot to me the first thought that came to mind when I read your question was: "anywhere as long as my older son is next to me and quietly reaches for my hand."
> My happy place last week was in the same room with my boy.


Oh, I love this so much! So very sweet, and what a special relationship you must have with your son!


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> I’m back home. The long anticipated and hardly dreamed of holiday is over. I’d like to say my batteries are completely recharged but the return flight was long delayed due to the incoming flight being late from the UK storms. I’m glad we made it in one piece and without cancellation given the pictures in the news. Having to wait 45 mins for a taxi at 3am at 1•c was not funny. I’d got used to the lovely weather of the Canaries.
> 
> I don’t have the wonderful observations on fashion around the world that @880 has formed. Extremely insightful thank you @880. Docs and Converse are something both the DDs and I own!
> 
> However, I would like to share some personal insights. The trip was good for me in mind, body and soul. As well as relaxing completely by the pool and beach, the DDs enjoyed the water park and mini golf. We had my father with us too, who is easy holiday company. He is older and thinks it might be the last foreign trip he comes on with us. It was good to spend quality time with my family and see what fine young ladies DH and I are raising with their easy chatter as we ate out each evening.
> 
> Since my trigger I’ve spent way too much time stuck in the nightmare of the worst parts of my young adulthood. This trip took me back slightly less far to the happier times of my 30s. DH and my first holidays with DD1 and quickly followed by DD2. We come to this resort maybe 10 times. It reminded me that life has, in many parts, treated me well. I twice ran along beside the shore looking out to sea contemplating the postives I’ve had and still have. I felt relaxed and happy and free from painful thoughts. It was good!
> View attachment 5331494
> View attachment 5331495
> 
> View attachment 5331503
> 
> The sea and open sky have always had a profound impact on me. All the better here than where I live (with the cold skies and seas) but I love it all. I find peace in watching the tide and seeing the distant horizon. I know it’s not a bag thought, and bags bring me great joy,  but I wonder if others have places that mean a lot to them.


Wonderful reflections. I’m so glad your holiday was restorative.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I love in person shopping. It is much more fun when you do it with a friend. I used to shop with my daughters and we all loved it.
> 
> If you find a brand or style that fits you consistently, you can buy more online.
> 
> What about trying one of those wardrobe rental subscriptions? You only keep what you love. Eventually you'll have a wardrobe without ever having to step foot in a store.
> 
> Or order a bunch of things online from a store that has a convenient location and return or exchange what doesn't fit. The worst part about online purchases is the hassle of returning, but going to the store to return is easier than having to pack it up and ship it.


I haven’t heard good things about subscription services. And I don’t like having to return items. So, I just need to shop.  


More bags said:


> I have a black caviar GHW WOC and a red lambskin SHW WOC. It is a very small bag- limited capacity, not an ideal bag when I need to carry sunglasses (they don’t fit). Another downside is having to unpack my card case into the WOC, I’m quicker now. I have many use cases for a WOC: volunteering at my kids’ hockey games (lightweight, crossbody), grocery shopping (lightweight crossbody), travel (on location and lies flat, close to the body), small bag inside a work tote (great for slipping out to buy a coffee), school run (driving in a car), movies/theatre (do I remember going to movies?), attending sporting events as a spectator, evening/dinner out. It is small, lightweight and convenient for me in a number of scenarios. Both my black and red WOCs were in my top 10 bags by usage in 2021. It may not fit everyone’s needs.


I use my WOC’s so much and love them all. I do want to purchase a Chanel WOC but I can’t justify the pricing.


lill_canele said:


> Haha, I'm the opposite in a certain way. I also really dislike online shopping due to sizing and fit issues.
> Yet, I am very picky on how things fit and feel on my body and so I'm pretty much 99% always going to try clothes on. (The 1% is when I get adventurous and try to buy something online once in a blue moon lol)
> I do find in-person shopping kind of tiresome, especially when I'm changing outfits frequently. But I actually like that to a certain degree because if I'm too lazy to go try on something, then I won't try it on and therefore, I'm less likely to spend money.
> So I've found that if it's only something that I really want, and cannot get my mind of off, then I will go in-stores to try it on.


We aren’t really opposite. I don’t like online shopping either. But, because I can do it easily for handbags or household items, it doesn’t bother me as much.

I simply get no joy from having to take time out of my day to go to a ridiculous mall. So many other enjoyable things to do!


Jereni said:


> I feel like this needs to become an immediate discussion point - *what is your signature handbag color?*
> 
> Recommendations:
> 
> Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
> Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
> For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)
> 
> For me, my ‘signature’ color would definitely be a medium, fairly vivid green that leans blue as opposed to anywhere near yellow.
> 
> My Chanel coco handle is the closest thing to this that I own right now:
> 
> View attachment 5330705
> 
> 
> But I also cover the Polene Numero Un in Ivy a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5330706
> 
> 
> My runner up would be light pink, shades that lean on the warm side as opposed to the cool / lavendar side.
> 
> And my signature neutral would definitely be taupe!
> 
> What about you all?


My signature “color” is definitely metallics!!!  I have several and want more. For me they are the perfect neutral from day or night - the style dictates the formality to me, not the mere fact that it’s metallic.

Second runner up would be black.

I’ll wait to share my bags til metallic & black weeks so as not to repost.

This doesn’t mean I don’t love colorful bags. I really do love colored bags and have quite a few. I just find metallic and black work most easily for me. The only color I don’t like is purple. But then I hate purple anything. 


coffee2go said:


> I just found out Lanvin will be bringing Happy bag back… I love the look of it! Reminds Chanel, but is more girlish and casual rather than CF or Reissue… also the price should not be as bad as Chanel   Love the purple version, I would remove the bow though… will be waiting to see it in person and if I love it then may get it at the end of the year
> 
> View attachment 5330924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330925


I like these bags - especially the squarish smaller one - but the issue for me is the bow. Many years ago I had a Kate Spade tote with a similar fabric bow. It always looked bedraggled like these in the photos (esp the purple) no matter what I did.  I’d think the manufacturers would take care to stiffen the fabric in some way to prevent that “look.” Perhaps with wire or a permanent starch???


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Sparkle’s Orange & Yellow Bags*

I love and look good in citrusy colors but, like with pink which is my favorite color, I struggle to find pretty meets sophisticated options. 

*2016:*
Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange 


Both the bag and this jacket are long gone. Neither is missed. 

*2022:*
Miss Dior Sliding Chain Shoulder Bag in yellow Lambskin with ghw (one of the 3 Miss Diors I own and love)


I always get so many compliments when I wear this bag. And, it’s impossible to be unhappy wearing it.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Orange & Yellow Bags*
> 
> I love and look good in citrusy colors but, like with pink which is my favorite color, I struggle to find pretty meets sophisticated options.
> 
> *2016:*
> Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange
> View attachment 5332407
> 
> Both the bag and this jacket are long gone. Neither is missed.
> 
> *2022:*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain Shoulder Bag in yellow Lambskin with ghw (one of the 3 Miss Diors I own and love)
> View attachment 5332406
> 
> I always get so many compliments when I wear this bag. And, it’s impossible to be unhappy wearing it.


I love your happy Dior! Yellow is such a happy color!


----------



## whateve

My only yellow bag. To me, it is the perfect yellow. After I got it, I never wanted another yellow bag. It makes me happy every time I carry it. It's a Coach legacy duffle from 2012. I bought it new and have had in my collection since 2013.

I have two orange bags. My daughter fell in love with the coral patent Coach Audrey when we saw it in the store. It is her favorite color. It was made in 2012. I bought it used in 2013. I like the color but am not crazy about the tote style of the bag. I keep in my collection because it is good to carry in the rain and because I don't want to get rid of it before offering it to my daughter.




My other orange bag is this vintage Coach, made in 1997. I bought it in 2017. We were at a antiques swap meet. I saw it and decided it was priced too high. Then later I decided I wanted it. I tried to backtrack but couldn't find it. The next week I found the same style and color on etsy for a better price. Like a lot of my vintage bags, I love it but don't carry it much. I always carry it around Halloween.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Last night, Max went over the rainbow bridge. I like to think he’s napping in VintageDaddy’s arms, and maybe even playing SqueakyToyTug with Jenny and Fritz. It was very unexpected. The vet told us a year ago he had a slight heart murmur. But, it’s a nightmare and he was young for the breed and it’s been tough. I think Max was the only being in the last two years who hugged me and touched me every day (VintageMama has nerve damage, and the Knight too much of a teenager) so there is a bit of self pity in amongst the grief.

So I’m trying to distract myself and stop crying, and catching up on the last 40 or so pages.

My signature color is … color. i got in a “baby in the corner” snit a decade or so ago, when I realized most plus sized clothes were black, and I hate feeling like someone wants to diminish me. I look best in jewel tones, and am usually wearing royal purple, sapphire, pigeon blood Ruby, turquoise, shocking pink. Most of my Hermes scarves are in yellow.

I think my wardrobe would be smaller if I could decide on a signature neutral. Black compliments my vibrant clothing better, but brown looks better on me. So I have an equal representation of both.

My hometown? The city that just makes me feel like I’m slipping into a comfortable pair of slippers? It’s a tie. Menaggio in Italy is a good mix between rural and urban, with an international vibe, mountains and water, snow and beach. Palm Springs in California is an artist town with amazing food and that rural/urban but never suburban, and Max loved going there on vacation.


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Glad that you and your family had a wonderful trip! Loved seeing you checking in every once in a while and keeping us posted on your vacation.
> 
> In terms of places that mean a lot to me, there are a few. One that comes to mind is Kyoto, Japan. It’s so serene, a great balance between the modern and traditional Asian culture. I loved visiting the temples, streets, or just the tea houses. They also have a great number of old bookstores on classic Asian literature and arts. It’s a place that just makes you feel very calm. I had a trip booked before the pandemic started. I was going to spend a month there, but the pandemic had closed everything down and as a result, Japan closed their borders (still closed). I’m looking forward to visiting again once they open up! Oh, and Kyoto during cherry blossom season isn’t like anything I had ever seen before
> 
> Another place that I enjoy very much isn’t a specific place, but rather a type of place. I love going to local cafes. Aside from being able to support small businesses and enjoy great coffee and pastries, I also feel very relaxed there, whether I’m working, reading, or in my present case, catching up on TPF  it’s not loud of crowded, but there is still that slight bustle of other patrons and baristas. And unlike restaurants, nobody is rushing you out.



Another Kyoto lover here. I visited after working non-stop in Japan for months, and suddenly, staying in a minka, a surprise around every corner in the city, a real holiday, it was like heaven. I'm sorry that the Pandemic took that away from you. I hope you'll be back there ASAP. Likewise on cafes, nothing better anyplace in the world - and most serve cake, a bonus.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> View attachment 5332418
> 
> 
> My only yellow bag. To me, it is the perfect yellow. After I got it, I never wanted another yellow bag. It makes me happy every time I carry it. It's a Coach legacy duffle from 2012. I bought it new and have had in my collection since 2013.
> 
> I have two orange bags. My daughter fell in love with the coral patent Coach Audrey when we saw it in the store. It is her favorite color. It was made in 2012. I bought it used in 2013. I like the color but am not crazy about the tote style of the bag. I keep in my collection because it is good to carry in the rain and because I don't want to get rid of it before offering it to my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 5332419
> 
> 
> My other orange bag is this vintage Coach, made in 1997. I bought it in 2017. We were at a antiques swap meet. I saw it and decided it was priced too high. Then later I decided I wanted it. I tried to backtrack but couldn't find it. The next week I found the same style and color on etsy for a better price. Like a lot of my vintage bags, I love it but don't carry it much. I always carry it around Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 5332422



These are real sunshine citrus colours


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Orange & Yellow Bags*
> 
> I love and look good in citrusy colors but, like with pink which is my favorite color, I struggle to find pretty meets sophisticated options.
> 
> *2016:*
> Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange
> View attachment 5332407
> 
> Both the bag and this jacket are long gone. Neither is missed.
> 
> *2022:*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain Shoulder Bag in yellow Lambskin with ghw (one of the 3 Miss Diors I own and love)
> View attachment 5332406
> 
> I always get so many compliments when I wear this bag. And, it’s impossible to be unhappy wearing it.



A Dior shade that brings some wonderful  into this very blustery, grey day


----------



## Katinahat

Vintage Leather said:


> Last night, Max went over the rainbow bridge. I like to think he’s napping in VintageDaddy’s arms, and maybe even playing SqueakyToyTug with Jenny and Fritz. It was very unexpected. The vet told us a year ago he had a slight heart murmur. But, it’s a nightmare and he was young for the breed and it’s been tough. I think Max was the only being in the last two years who hugged me and touched me every day (VintageMama has nerve damage, and the Knight too much of a teenager) so there is a bit of self pity in amongst the grief.
> 
> So I’m trying to distract myself and stop crying, and catching up on the last 40 or so pages.
> 
> My signature color is … color. i got in a “baby in the corner” snit a decade or so ago, when I realized most plus sized clothes were black, and I hate feeling like someone wants to diminish me. I look best in jewel tones, and am usually wearing royal purple, sapphire, pigeon blood Ruby, turquoise, shocking pink. Most of my Hermes scarves are in yellow.
> 
> I think my wardrobe would be smaller if I could decide on a signature neutral. Black compliments my vibrant clothing better, but brown looks better on me. So I have an equal representation of both.
> 
> My hometown? The city that just makes me feel like I’m slipping into a comfortable pair of slippers? It’s a tie. Menaggio in Italy is a good mix between rural and urban, with an international vibe, mountains and water, snow and beach. Palm Springs in California is an artist town with amazing food and that rural/urban but never suburban, and Max loved going there on vacation.


I am so sorry for your loss. Max must of been a huge part of your life and your post made me feel very sad for you all. I’m sorry that you are feeling alone without him. It’s okay to feel self-pity and any other emotions you are experiencing.

I guess im lucky, since losing my grandparents, I’ve not experienced much death. But the death of my little tabby cat 3 years ago hit me very hard. It’s hard, imagining seeing them in your house where they should be. My tabby was 18 and a huge part of my life. I got her at a time in my life when I was very vulnerable and she, and later DH and the DDs, were healing for me. She was the only being I allowed near me for a while so I understand that hug sensation. I felt her passing massively but time did help and I came out of the grief eventually.

I love the fact you can picture Max in happy places. That must be a comfort to you. Look after yourself!


----------



## papertiger

I have a bright yellow snakeskin clutch hidden somewhere,I think it's Sergio Rossi (but since I know I have another metallic blue-purple by him maybe not).  I'd like to add a yellow-mustard casual hobo (doesn't have to be luxury) sometime. I almost bought one from Trussardi years ago (I used to work for them) but I was trying to be good  (I don't know why I bother LOL). 

Anyway, this nubuck Gucci Soho Disco was officially called 'Orange', Occasionally I use it as a pop of burnt orange, but sometimes I mix it in an autumnal palate and it works as a light bright tan.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> Last night, Max went over the rainbow bridge. I like to think he’s napping in VintageDaddy’s arms, and maybe even playing SqueakyToyTug with Jenny and Fritz. It was very unexpected. The vet told us a year ago he had a slight heart murmur. But, it’s a nightmare and he was young for the breed and it’s been tough. I think Max was the only being in the last two years who hugged me and touched me every day (VintageMama has nerve damage, and the Knight too much of a teenager) so there is a bit of self pity in amongst the grief.
> 
> So I’m trying to distract myself and stop crying, and catching up on the last 40 or so pages.
> 
> My signature color is … color. i got in a “baby in the corner” snit a decade or so ago, when I realized most plus sized clothes were black, and I hate feeling like someone wants to diminish me. I look best in jewel tones, and am usually wearing royal purple, sapphire, pigeon blood Ruby, turquoise, shocking pink. Most of my Hermes scarves are in yellow.
> 
> I think my wardrobe would be smaller if I could decide on a signature neutral. Black compliments my vibrant clothing better, but brown looks better on me. So I have an equal representation of both.
> 
> My hometown? The city that just makes me feel like I’m slipping into a comfortable pair of slippers? It’s a tie. Menaggio in Italy is a good mix between rural and urban, with an international vibe, mountains and water, snow and beach. Palm Springs in California is an artist town with amazing food and that rural/urban but never suburban, and Max loved going there on vacation.



I'm so sorry very for your loss VL, I know that it's literally heartbreaking. Max sounds like the sweetest and so full of personality and sweetness. That it was such a sudden surprise must have been awful and such a shock, I am so sorry. We lost our Poirot late Oct, and I couldn't even post he's gone. It's very hard to accept that such a character (even when he was only a month old) with so much energy and bravery has gone. No test could prove he was ill even though he was disappearing before our eyes. Without diagnosis, the vet didn't know how to treat him. I don't even think I did the right thing at the end so I feel terribly guilty too.

You don't have to decide on a signature colour forever. You could pick a jewel tone of the month or season.


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> This thread moves so fast! I missed a few days and feel like I'm completely out of the loop.
> 
> 
> I would love to be able to someday say the same for my daughter, but as online shopping becomes more and more prevalent, I wonder how much in-person shopping will be a part of our lives. I have many memories of shopping with my mom and aunt as a child - literally almost every Friday night. Not that something was purchased every week, but it was a way for my mom and aunt to get out of the house, spend some time together, and also a way for me to spend time with the both of them. But that was also at a time when online shopping didn't exist and honestly, there wasn't much else to do where we lived. Now I live somewhere with no shortage of things to do and my daughter will grow up with tech and internet always being a part of her life, so I feel like in-person shopping may not be all that much of a "thing" for her.
> 
> 
> Relationships with parents can be so tricky and complicated. I'm sorry your mother has been so critical of you. That must be quite difficult.
> 
> I adore my mom, and I'm lucky to be able to say that we do have a great relationship, but it's also not quite the relationship I think we both wish we had. There's a lot I don't necessarily feel comfortable going to my mother for - almost like I feel like I need to protect her from things, and I think it's the same for her with me. I think it's the cultural and language differences between us. It must have been difficult for her to raise a child in a culture and country different than her own, and even more so to raise a child who's native language is her second language. The cultural and language differences, I think, really impacted the relationship we've been able to form. I'm grateful that while seemingly frivolous and silly, shopping is something we're able to share and enjoy together.
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have any brilliant ideas, but I find it funny it is being marketed as a mask pouch. It never occurred to be to ever dedicate a pouch for my masks!
> 
> 
> You look fabulous! I love the whole outfit!
> 
> 
> I get the issues of practicalities with jumpsuits, but for what it's worth, I think it looks great on you! I saw the photo before I read what you wrote, and my first thought was how wonderful you look.
> 
> 
> Omg, me too! Blue greens are my weakness, and lately, mint greens are too!
> 
> 
> I think my signature color is blue...bright blues, but in all shades of blue, if that makes any sense at all. So, a "bright" navy or a "bright" cobalt or "bright" light blue. Examples would be:
> View attachment 5332329
> View attachment 5332330
> View attachment 5332332
> 
> 
> I own none of the above bags, but I wish I did!
> 
> A very very close second would be blue-green/teal/turquoise shades (the examples @whateve gave are what I'm drawn to as well!), tied with mint green/Tiffany blue shades.
> 
> 
> I could have written this post word for word. I love blue and love all the colors/bags you posted, and I am also drawn to reddish browns. Now I'm especially eager to see your bag collection because I suspect I will be absolutely gaga over it!
> 
> 
> Oooh, would you say the photo of the Berry grained DeMellier is true to life? I love it!
> 
> 
> I'm glad the trip was so good! You question about special places got me thinking, and two came to mind. The first is Seoul - likely because I have family there so it's extra special to me, but also because there is just something about the city that invigorates me. I've spent several summers there throughout my life, and I've always loved it. I do think it's colored and influenced by the fact that my experiences there are overwhelmingly positive because family is inevitably always involved when I go to Seoul, but I also have always felt a special energy and buzz in Seoul. The second is London. I studied abroad in London during college, and I loved it. Similar to Seoul, there was just something about London that energized and invigorated me. And again, similar to Seoul, I think it is likely very colored and influenced by the fact that it was my study abroad semester, but I just fell in love with the city. I sadly haven't been back since then, which was so long ago, but I know someday I will definitely be back.
> 
> It's funny because I now live in NYC - another big city, but I can't say it's special to me in the way Seoul or London are. I mean, I like it here and wouldn't have lived here as long as I have if I didn't, but I'm not a "NYC is the best city ever and nothing else compares" person (the way many NYers I know are). Maybe it's because I live here so it's just normal day-to-day life.
> 
> 
> Oh, I love this so much! So very sweet, and what a special relationship you must have with your son!



Love you're bright blue pops. I was going to buy a Gucci bag in bright blue (Gucci Marmont camera style with enamel hw) last year but I sat on my hands. I have an Hermes hat that's bright blue called the Paris- not quite Royal, slightly brighter, and it really lifts my spirits.


----------



## Katinahat

What wonderful responses and amazing locations from around the world! My other great locations are Italy and Egypt. I love ancient history and in these places I have stood in buildings and ruins from so long ago it makes me feel like a tiny part of this huge turning world and mankind. I am fortunate that the DDs enjoy history too and have twice been to Italy. I think the fact I can tell them exciting stories and information in an interesting way helps. I wanted to be an archeologist as a child. A path not taken. 





Jereni said:


> This was beautiful to read, and seeing your photos I also felt soothed and serene. I’m so glad the trip went well for you, and allowed you to recharge!
> 
> In terms of places that mean a lot to me, I have a few, but they are more ‘aspirational’ than somewhere I’ve gone many times.
> 
> For example, one of DH’s and my favorite places is the Tyrol region in Austria, but this is based on a single vacation we’ve taken, and we have yet to go back. The aspirational part of it is that we want to buy a condo in a small town there in retirement, there is a dream of a big patio and a view overlooking a cute town, with mountains all around. That would be my ‘perfect’ environment that would soothe and renew.


Lovely to read about this at an aspirational level. Sounds beautiful!


880 said:


> this is such an amazing post and beautiful peaceful pics!  Thank you


Thank you.


baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics. Happy you & your family had a wonderful time.


Much appreciated.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> What a beautiful color!
> 
> Your Bleu Orage bag is a beautiful color.  Congrats on the lovely new addition!
> And I enjoyed reading your descriptions of the fashions in the cities you visited.  Reading it made me feel like I was actually there seeing the outfits that you mentioned.
> 
> Glad to hear you had a great trip!  The sea and open sky have a great impact on me as well.  I also very much love the mountains and hills.  In fact, I have a hard time deciding which I like more so I would love to live in a place that had both.  If I absolutely had to choose, it would probably be the mountains for me.


I know a lot of people feel that way about the mountains and walking in them. Both water and mountains are quite accessible here.


dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful pictures! I am so glad you made new happy memories.


I did, thank you.


afroken said:


> Glad that you and your family had a wonderful trip! Loved seeing you checking in every once in a while and keeping us posted on your vacation.
> 
> In terms of places that mean a lot to me, there are a few. One that comes to mind is Kyoto, Japan. It’s so serene, a great balance between the modern and traditional Asian culture. I loved visiting the temples, streets, or just the tea houses. They also have a great number of old bookstores on classic Asian literature and arts. It’s a place that just makes you feel very calm. I had a trip booked before the pandemic started. I was going to spend a month there, but the pandemic had closed everything down and as a result, Japan closed their borders (still closed). I’m looking forward to visiting again once they open up! Oh, and Kyoto during cherry blossom season isn’t like anything I had ever seen before
> 
> Another place that I enjoy very much isn’t a specific place, but rather a type of place. I love going to local cafes. Aside from being able to support small businesses and enjoy great coffee and pastries, I also feel very relaxed there, whether I’m working, reading, or in my present case, catching up on TPF  it’s not loud of crowded, but there is still that slight bustle of other patrons and baristas. And unlike restaurants, nobody is rushing you out.


Thank you. Japan sound marvellous and I hope you get back there soon. I also hope that DH and I may visit one day. I love a good cafe too. So rare to have that time to sit and contemplate.


More bags said:


> You look great in the jumpsuit. Welcome home from your trip, beautiful photos of the tranquil sea, sky, and horizon.


Why thanks @More bags !


cowgirlsboots said:


> It makes me happy to hear that your holiday was good, not only holiday good, but good for your soul!
> 
> Re places that mean a lot to me the first thought that came to mind when I read your question was: "anywhere as long as my older son is next to me and quietly reaches for my hand."
> My happy place last week was in the same room with my boy.


That is beautiful! I have the DDs with me but am so aware they are growing up and will be striking out on their own in just a few years. Must be hard without him!


dramaprincess713 said:


> This thread moves so fast! I missed a few days and feel like I'm completely out of the loop.
> 
> 
> I would love to be able to someday say the same for my daughter, but as online shopping becomes more and more prevalent, I wonder how much in-person shopping will be a part of our lives. I have many memories of shopping with my mom and aunt as a child - literally almost every Friday night. Not that something was purchased every week, but it was a way for my mom and aunt to get out of the house, spend some time together, and also a way for me to spend time with the both of them. But that was also at a time when online shopping didn't exist and honestly, there wasn't much else to do where we lived. Now I live somewhere with no shortage of things to do and my daughter will grow up with tech and internet always being a part of her life, so I feel like in-person shopping may not be all that much of a "thing" for her.
> 
> 
> Relationships with parents can be so tricky and complicated. I'm sorry your mother has been so critical of you. That must be quite difficult.
> 
> I adore my mom, and I'm lucky to be able to say that we do have a great relationship, but it's also not quite the relationship I think we both wish we had. There's a lot I don't necessarily feel comfortable going to my mother for - almost like I feel like I need to protect her from things, and I think it's the same for her with me. I think it's the cultural and language differences between us. It must have been difficult for her to raise a child in a culture and country different than her own, and even more so to raise a child who's native language is her second language. The cultural and language differences, I think, really impacted the relationship we've been able to form. I'm grateful that while seemingly frivolous and silly, shopping is something we're able to share and enjoy together.
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have any brilliant ideas, but I find it funny it is being marketed as a mask pouch. It never occurred to be to ever dedicate a pouch for my masks!
> 
> 
> You look fabulous! I love the whole outfit!
> 
> 
> I get the issues of practicalities with jumpsuits, but for what it's worth, I think it looks great on you! I saw the photo before I read what you wrote, and my first thought was how wonderful you look.
> 
> 
> Omg, me too! Blue greens are my weakness, and lately, mint greens are too!
> 
> 
> I think my signature color is blue...bright blues, but in all shades of blue, if that makes any sense at all. So, a "bright" navy or a "bright" cobalt or "bright" light blue. Examples would be:
> View attachment 5332329
> View attachment 5332330
> View attachment 5332332
> 
> 
> I own none of the above bags, but I wish I did!
> 
> A very very close second would be blue-green/teal/turquoise shades (the examples @whateve gave are what I'm drawn to as well!), tied with mint green/Tiffany blue shades.
> 
> 
> I could have written this post word for word. I love blue and love all the colors/bags you posted, and I am also drawn to reddish browns. Now I'm especially eager to see your bag collection because I suspect I will be absolutely gaga over it!
> 
> 
> Oooh, would you say the photo of the Berry grained DeMellier is true to life? I love it!
> 
> 
> I'm glad the trip was so good! You question about special places got me thinking, and two came to mind. The first is Seoul - likely because I have family there so it's extra special to me, but also because there is just something about the city that invigorates me. I've spent several summers there throughout my life, and I've always loved it. I do think it's colored and influenced by the fact that my experiences there are overwhelmingly positive because family is inevitably always involved when I go to Seoul, but I also have always felt a special energy and buzz in Seoul. The second is London. I studied abroad in London during college, and I loved it. Similar to Seoul, there was just something about London that energized and invigorated me. And again, similar to Seoul, I think it is likely very colored and influenced by the fact that it was my study abroad semester, but I just fell in love with the city. I sadly haven't been back since then, which was so long ago, but I know someday I will definitely be back.
> 
> It's funny because I now live in NYC - another big city, but I can't say it's special to me in the way Seoul or London are. I mean, I like it here and wouldn't have lived here as long as I have if I didn't, but I'm not a "NYC is the best city ever and nothing else compares" person (the way many NYers I know are). Maybe it's because I live here so it's just normal day-to-day life.
> 
> 
> Oh, I love this so much! So very sweet, and what a special relationship you must have with your son!


Your relationship with your mum sounds wonderful despite any language and cultural barrier. That and with your aunt. I’m glad your special place is where you can connect with your family routes. My mum won’t speak to her sister anymore (or her brother) so our routes are complicated. A long and difficult story with fault on both sides but (in the opinion of DH, my sister and I) mostly with my mum and brother. My aunt wants to restore the relationship but my parents won’t. My mum went ballistic at me for continuing a relationship with my aunt who is very special to me. Threatening all sorts if I didn’t cut her off too. It’s reached a impasse now where we don’t speak about her but it makes me very sad and limits my contact with both. I can’t have them together for Christmas etc.


papertiger said:


> Another Kyoto lover here. I visited after working non-stop in Japan for months, and suddenly, staying in a minka, a surprise around every corner in the city, a real holiday, it was like heaven. I'm sorry that the Pandemic took that away from you. I hope you'll be back there ASAP. Likewise on cafes, nothing better anyplace in the world - and most serve cake, a bonus.


I am really liking the sound of Japan now!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Out of curiosity, do you love certain shades of purple more than others?
> 
> I love coral also - your coral clutch from RM is stunning. I have yet to find the right coral bag. Polene had a coral in the Un Nano that I missed out on and sort of regret.
> 
> View attachment 5331551


Love this colour and style! I’m resisting looking at Polene any further having checked this bag out thoroughly! Too tempting.


baghabitz34 said:


> Interesting question. I don’t think I have a signature color. Although I have a variety of colors, I tend to gravitate towards neutrals. Black is usually my default. Lately though, I’ve been into taupe, particularly a medium taupe that leans cool vs warm.
> View attachment 5331566


Love your totes. Mark Jacobs does lovely bags!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> My burgundy bag:  Prada Matinee.  The picture was taken when it was kind of cloudy; so hard to capture the true burgundy color.
> 
> Regarding my signature color, I am not so sure I have one.   Maybe British tan? Like @whateve, I too love the tan and red brown shades.  But I also have a lot of black bags and use them often.  Blue and pink are also favorites.
> View attachment 5331827


Beautiful red bag! Thanks for sharing.


jennlt said:


> My raspberry red Loewe Puzzle bag with the Chinti & Parker cashmere hoodie that I had to buy because they looked so nice together


I’m in love with this Loewe!


dramaprincess713 said:


> This thread moves so fast! I missed a few days and feel like I'm completely out of the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the issues of practicalities with jumpsuits, but for what it's worth, I think it looks great on you! I saw the photo before I read what you wrote, and my first thought was how wonderful you look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my signature color is blue...bright blues, but in all shades of blue, if that makes any sense at all. So, a "bright" navy or a "bright" cobalt or "bright" light blue. Examples would be:
> View attachment 5332329
> View attachment 5332330
> View attachment 5332332
> 
> 
> I own none of the above bags, but I wish I did!
> 
> A very very close second would be blue-green/teal/turquoise shades (the examples @whateve gave are what I'm drawn to as well!), tied with mint green/Tiffany blue shades.


Love your colour choices. The blue reallly pops! And thanks for commenting on my jumpsuit.


Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Orange & Yellow Bags*
> 
> I love and look good in citrusy colors but, like with pink which is my favorite color, I struggle to find pretty meets sophisticated options.
> 
> *2016:*
> Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange
> View attachment 5332407
> 
> Both the bag and this jacket are long gone. Neither is missed.
> 
> *2022:*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain Shoulder Bag in yellow Lambskin with ghw (one of the 3 Miss Diors I own and love)
> View attachment 5332406
> 
> I always get so many compliments when I wear this bag. And, it’s impossible to be unhappy wearing it.


Your Dior is wonderful. No wonder this colour brings you such happiness.


whateve said:


> View attachment 5332418
> 
> 
> My only yellow bag. To me, it is the perfect yellow. After I got it, I never wanted another yellow bag. It makes me happy every time I carry it. It's a Coach legacy duffle from 2012. I bought it new and have had in my collection since 2013.
> 
> I have two orange bags. My daughter fell in love with the coral patent Coach Audrey when we saw it in the store. It is her favorite color. It was made in 2012. I bought it used in 2013. I like the color but am not crazy about the tote style of the bag. I keep in my collection because it is good to carry in the rain and because I don't want to get rid of it before offering it to my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 5332419
> 
> 
> My other orange bag is this vintage Coach, made in 1997. I bought it in 2017. We were at a antiques swap meet. I saw it and decided it was priced too high. Then later I decided I wanted it. I tried to backtrack but couldn't find it. The next week I found the same style and color on etsy for a better price. Like a lot of my vintage bags, I love it but don't carry it much. I always carry it around Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 5332422


Love your bags in this week’s colours. The ghost tag is so cute!

I don’t have anything in this week’s colours again. Orange maybe one day but it doesn’t shout at me. I think I like my colour pops in pink, purple or blue so stick to those colours and neutrals. I don’t own any orange or yellow clothing. @papertiger I love your deep orange disco and I think this would be a style I could imagine owning in orange. Looks fun and easy to carry!


----------



## 880

@Vintage Leather, I am so sorry for your loss of Max! we are here for you 
Hugs



papertiger said:


> Another Kyoto lover here. I visited after working non-stop in Japan for months, and suddenly, staying in a minka, a surprise around every corner in the city, a real holiday, it was like heaven. I'm sorry that the Pandemic took that away from you. I hope you'll be back there ASAP. Likewise on cafes, nothing better anyplace in the world - and most serve cake, a bonus.


Oh this sounds amazing! We had to cancel a trip to Japan due to Covid, but this put it back on the radar. Thank you! 
@More bags , @Katinahat, agree with @jennlt re the Loewe puzzle. I have the mini; it’s one of my favorites. @jennlt, I love the bright saturated color of your puzzle and the sweater too!
@Katinahat, my family situation is similar, but one of my aunts, uncles and GM cut themselves off from my GF, mom and her other siblings. It’s difficult.  

@Sparkletastic, @whateve , your bag colors are so happy; they make me smile! Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Oh this sounds amazing! We had to cancel a trip to Japan due to Covid, but this put it back on the radar. Thank you!
> @More bags , @Katinahat, agree with @jennlt re the Loewe puzzle. I have the mini; it’s one of my favorites. @jennlt, I love the bright saturated color of your puzzle and the sweater too!
> @Katinahat, my family situation is similar, but one of my aunts, uncles and GM cut themselves off from my GF, mom and her other siblings. It’s difficult. Hugs



I guarantee you will love Japan   not just Kyoto, every city and place is so different.

Like France and Italy, good food everywhere (many local specialities - but you may have to ask someone who speaks Japanese to translate) quality ingredients and freshness is ranked of primary importance.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> View attachment 5332418
> 
> 
> My only yellow bag. To me, it is the perfect yellow. After I got it, I never wanted another yellow bag. It makes me happy every time I carry it. It's a Coach legacy duffle from 2012. I bought it new and have had in my collection since 2013.
> 
> I have two orange bags. My daughter fell in love with the coral patent Coach Audrey when we saw it in the store. It is her favorite color. It was made in 2012. I bought it used in 2013. I like the color but am not crazy about the tote style of the bag. I keep in my collection because it is good to carry in the rain and because I don't want to get rid of it before offering it to my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 5332419
> 
> 
> My other orange bag is this vintage Coach, made in 1997. I bought it in 2017. We were at a antiques swap meet. I saw it and decided it was priced too high. Then later I decided I wanted it. I tried to backtrack but couldn't find it. The next week I found the same style and color on etsy for a better price. Like a lot of my vintage bags, I love it but don't carry it much. I always carry it around Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 5332422


I love your bags and how you decorate them.


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> My burgundy bag:  Prada Matinee.  The picture was taken when it was kind of cloudy; so hard to capture the true burgundy color.
> 
> Regarding my signature color, I am not so sure I have one.   Maybe British tan? Like @whateve, I too love the tan and red brown shades.  But I also have a lot of black bags and use them often.  Blue and pink are also favorites.
> View attachment 5331827



What a gorgeous color and bag! I like the way the top curves. 



DME said:


> Question for everyone: Do you have a sentimental bag? If so, what is it and why?



Good question… I don’t really have a ‘sentimental’ bag I don’t think. The closest would probably be my burgundy coco handle, even tho that’s really recent. It is the first handbag ever that my _husband _got really invested in me obtaining - I hadn’t put myself on the list for it, and the U.S. didn’t buy into many units of that color & size. So my SA had to put in transfer orders from other stores and they kept getting cancelled and my husband was asking me for updates every day which was really funny. So I guess it’s sentimental because he loves that bag as much as I do lol. 



Sparkletastic said:


> My signature “color” is definitely metallics!!!  I have several and want more. For me they are the perfect neutral from day or night - the style dictates the formality to me, not the mere fact that it’s metallic.



Metallics are a fun ‘signature’, love it!




whateve said:


> View attachment 5332418
> 
> 
> My only yellow bag. To me, it is the perfect yellow. After I got it, I never wanted another yellow bag. It makes me happy every time I carry it. It's a Coach legacy duffle from 2012. I bought it new and have had in my collection since 2013.
> 
> I have two orange bags. My daughter fell in love with the coral patent Coach Audrey when we saw it in the store. It is her favorite color. It was made in 2012. I bought it used in 2013. I like the color but am not crazy about the tote style of the bag. I keep in my collection because it is good to carry in the rain and because I don't want to get rid of it before offering it to my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 5332419
> 
> 
> My other orange bag is this vintage Coach, made in 1997. I bought it in 2017. We were at a antiques swap meet. I saw it and decided it was priced too high. Then later I decided I wanted it. I tried to backtrack but couldn't find it. The next week I found the same style and color on etsy for a better price. Like a lot of my vintage bags, I love it but don't carry it much. I always carry it around Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 5332422



Love love your yellow Coach! That is the happiest shade of yellow.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> Last night, Max went over the rainbow bridge. I like to think he’s napping in VintageDaddy’s arms, and maybe even playing SqueakyToyTug with Jenny and Fritz. It was very unexpected. The vet told us a year ago he had a slight heart murmur. But, it’s a nightmare and he was young for the breed and it’s been tough. I think Max was the only being in the last two years who hugged me and touched me every day (VintageMama has nerve damage, and the Knight too much of a teenager) so there is a bit of self pity in amongst the grief.
> 
> So I’m trying to distract myself and stop crying, and catching up on the last 40 or so pages.
> 
> My signature color is … color. i got in a “baby in the corner” snit a decade or so ago, when I realized most plus sized clothes were black, and I hate feeling like someone wants to diminish me. I look best in jewel tones, and am usually wearing royal purple, sapphire, pigeon blood Ruby, turquoise, shocking pink. Most of my Hermes scarves are in yellow.
> 
> I think my wardrobe would be smaller if I could decide on a signature neutral. Black compliments my vibrant clothing better, but brown looks better on me. So I have an equal representation of both.
> 
> My hometown? The city that just makes me feel like I’m slipping into a comfortable pair of slippers? It’s a tie. Menaggio in Italy is a good mix between rural and urban, with an international vibe, mountains and water, snow and beach. Palm Springs in California is an artist town with amazing food and that rural/urban but never suburban, and Max loved going there on vacation.


I am so sorry. Our little fur balls are our family too.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I'm so sorry very for your loss VL, I know that it's literally heartbreaking. Max sounds like the sweetest and so full of personality and sweetness. That it was such a sudden surprise must have been awful and such a shock, I am so sorry. We lost our Poirot late Oct, and I couldn't even post he's gone. It's very hard to accept that such a character (even when he was only a month old) with so much energy and bravery has gone. No test could prove he was ill even though he was disappearing before our eyes. Without diagnosis, the vet didn't know how to treat him. I don't even think I did the right thing at the end so I feel terribly guilty too.
> 
> You don't have to decide on a signature colour forever. You could pick a jewel tone of the month or season.


Just read this. I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs


----------



## DME

Vintage Leather said:


> Last night, Max went over the rainbow bridge. I like to think he’s napping in VintageDaddy’s arms, and maybe even playing SqueakyToyTug with Jenny and Fritz. It was very unexpected. The vet told us a year ago he had a slight heart murmur. But, it’s a nightmare and he was young for the breed and it’s been tough. I think Max was the only being in the last two years who hugged me and touched me every day (VintageMama has nerve damage, and the Knight too much of a teenager) so there is a bit of self pity in amongst the grief.
> 
> So I’m trying to distract myself and stop crying, and catching up on the last 40 or so pages.
> 
> My signature color is … color. i got in a “baby in the corner” snit a decade or so ago, when I realized most plus sized clothes were black, and I hate feeling like someone wants to diminish me. I look best in jewel tones, and am usually wearing royal purple, sapphire, pigeon blood Ruby, turquoise, shocking pink. Most of my Hermes scarves are in yellow.
> 
> I think my wardrobe would be smaller if I could decide on a signature neutral. Black compliments my vibrant clothing better, but brown looks better on me. So I have an equal representation of both.
> 
> My hometown? The city that just makes me feel like I’m slipping into a comfortable pair of slippers? It’s a tie. Menaggio in Italy is a good mix between rural and urban, with an international vibe, mountains and water, snow and beach. Palm Springs in California is an artist town with amazing food and that rural/urban but never suburban, and Max loved going there on vacation.



I’m so sorry for your loss. Sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Just read this. I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs



  Thank you XXX


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> DH got me the Passy for Christmas 2006 when I was pregnant with DD. I bought the matching wallet a few months later with some Neiman Marcus gifts cards I had and got one of the Epi bag charms in black to go with the bag a few years after that. I don’t use the bag as often as I used to as it’s a little more structured and formal for how I’m dressing right now, but it’s a sentimental piece and will always be part of my collection for that reason.
> 
> The black version was also quite gorgeous. So nice that you owned one!
> 
> Question for everyone: Do you have a sentimental bag? If so, what is it and why?


Your post made me dig out this little bag from the back of my cupboard. Radley from about 2004. It was a gift from three work colleagues who were close friends at the time. I don’t see them so much now as we’ve all moved on with where we work and our lives. They knew how much I loved a radley bag at the time so got me this for a special birthday. I couldn’t believe what they’d given me both for generosity and how well they knew me.

I wore out the Radley quilted work tote I carried for work for years and the crossbody bag I used causally (it made a great nappy bag). I had two other top handle bags slightly larger than this for smarter occasions which my mother now has.

This little one I don’t use or even list in my spreadsheet anymore but I keep it as it symbolises both friendship and my initial passion for bags. Boy, did I love that little dog tag! I had several radley SLGs too. I knew so little about bags at the time that I didn’t keep the dust bags anything came in - and they were pink!


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> Love this!
> 
> If we are talking signature prints, mine is abstract camo, not the yellow toned traditional, but maybe circa 2008, Prada mens did it In a black, grey, cool toned green.
> 
> a while back someone posted about the different types of urban dress. My observations, both street and luxury hotel/ high end shopping (JMO of course, others may differ)
> 
> MILAN : best dressed overall (both street and high end). Women have long, well groomed, gorgeous hair; dress beautifully and tastefully in dresses or separates that fit, and have gorgeous bags (a profusion of Hermes mini exotic K in the fall) and shoes: saw a lot of designer sneakers (both locals and tourists); and valentino shoes and bags, some hermes, no chanel. Men favor fashion pseudo sartorial (like brunello) with careful attention to fit of shoulders on jackets and fit and length of pants. (a lot of wool cargo) no break. Some don’t wear make up; so my bare face was not usual.
> 
> ROME: less well dressed; flashier shows of skin. Tight jeans (no longer in favor in NY) with dress shoes on men. Shorter skirts, lots of make up, long hair (less well groomed than Milan); heels, even on cobblestones. More branded, lots of Valentino, lots of Bulgari or look alike jewelry.
> 
> DUBAI: the most glittery, premier branded, sequined and bejeweled, even under abayas. A lot of chanel RTW and Bags. fewer Hermes bags, though the H oran sandal is the flip flop of Dubai. Christian dior, logo-ed accessories especially the large book tote, or imitation, are ubiquitous. In fact, you might see 20 of them, or imitations, a day.
> 
> PARIS: most like NY in that on the street you have crappy dressed people and well dressed people, some well groomed, some not so well groomed. A lot of combat boots and designer, imitation or other sneakers. And oddly, many locals wearing the equivalent of American work boots, Timberland style. Also like NY, some show unfortunately high hemlines or cleavage when its not advised As per one’s body type. Clothes do not fit as well as Milan. Chanel, YSL or other puffy quilted bags. At FSH Hermes, women and men are decked out in H RTW and leather goods, but not in regular boutiques. Doc marten is everywhere. Combat, Chelsea, high boots, brogue. I did see one beautifully appointed, caped, gloved woman on a bicycle. DHnnoticed a lot of locals oddly wearing yankee team baseball caps. These were not tourists, so maybe it’s a fad there. A lot of converse sneakers on,locals too.
> 
> LONDON: at high end hotels and shops as well as on the street, there is fun quirky one of a kind clothing in bright color, textured fabrication from velvet to techo to tapestry, and different styles, more so than the other cities. Everything from long tea dresses to minis. Some winter white which I associate with South America.  At high end hotels and on NBS, it’s similar to Madison Avenue NY, men and women (there were well heeled locals breakfasting at the hotel  for daytime: men wore white button down shirts; navy pull overs or turtlenecks, dark denim, fashion sneakers (Hermes, brunello, golden goose) Women carry Hermes, not chanel so much. European women, not American , wear high heeled boots. students are the same as NY, hoodies and denim, long hair (there was oddly a university study group — obviously well to do — that breakfasted at the Connaught. on the street, on average there is makeup, no bare faces. On main streets, a lot of doc martens and converse style sneakers
> 
> NY- muted color, long full skirts; Milanese style tailored wool pants (not the Amani flowing trouser of the 1990s). Denim is looser, not as tight or dark as Rome or Paris. Not as many heels,or as much makeup. Coiffed hair, usually long shoulder length is average. At the high End, chanel RTW and H bags are common (madision Avenue). At the street level, more black fashion clothing than brown sartorial.
> 
> In cold weather, moncler or similar; wool pea coats or great coats; and fur, usually sheared. Post Covid, I think more people dress up to go outside.
> 
> these are only my very limited impressions of a similar demographic, and id be interested to hear locals chime in to correct me too


Fascinating analysis. Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Okay sat on my hands but this morning when they hadn’t deleted the code yet I grabbed the Caramel mini and am having a snap closure rather then the leather piece that goes over the top. I was debating getting at full price later for spring.  My Dh said get it now and by the time it is made it might almost feel like spring. I am sticking to my one in one out rule though.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> What wonderful responses and amazing locations from around the world! My other great locations are Italy and Egypt. I love ancient history and in these places I have stood in buildings and ruins from so long ago it makes me feel like a tiny part of this huge turning world and mankind. I am fortunate that the DDs enjoy history too and have twice been to Italy. I think the fact I can tell them exciting stories and information in an interesting way helps. I wanted to be an archeologist as a child. A path not taken.
> Lovely to read about this at an aspirational level. Sounds beautiful!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> I know a lot of people feel that way about the mountains and walking in them. Both water and mountains are quite accessible here.
> 
> I did, thank you.
> 
> Thank you. Japan sound marvellous and I hope you get back there soon. I also hope that DH and I may visit one day. I love a good cafe too. So rare to have that time to sit and contemplate.
> 
> Why thanks @More bags !
> 
> That is beautiful! I have the DDs with me but am so aware they are growing up and will be striking out on their own in just a few years. Must be hard without him!
> 
> Your relationship with your mum sounds wonderful despite any language and cultural barrier. That and with your aunt. I’m glad your special place is where you can connect with your family routes. My mum won’t speak to her sister anymore (or her brother) so our routes are complicated. A long and difficult story with fault on both sides but (in the opinion of DH, my sister and I) mostly with my mum and brother. My aunt wants to restore the relationship but my parents won’t. My mum went ballistic at me for continuing a relationship with my aunt who is very special to me. Threatening all sorts if I didn’t cut her off too. It’s reached a impasse now where we don’t speak about her but it makes me very sad and limits my contact with both. I can’t have them together for Christmas etc.
> 
> I am really liking the sound of Japan now!



The two places in the world where I feel most comfortable are London and Las Vegas. I would move to either, and we are considering the latter for when we retire. They both just feel like home to me. I’m a fan of cities in general. I think some of that has to do with growing up in an extremely rural area, which I hated and always wanted to leave. Everyone was the same, thee was no diversity. I always felt like I just never fit in.

Japan is on my bucket list. Has been since high school when I had a roommate from there and she taught me a lot about it.

Sorry to hear about your complicated family dynamic. It reminds me of my own. There’s drama on both sides of the family and no one really speaks to one another. It’s sad, really. I’m friendly with, but not close to, a couple of my cousins and we all agree the drama of our parents’ generation is ridiculous. After an ugly, multi-year incident over my late grandmother’s estate, my father and I no longer speak. My parents are divorced and I have an evil stepmother who hates my brother and me and has worked to drive a wedge between my father and us, so she couldn’t be happier. My mom and I are really different, so butt heads constantly; it’s just easier to limit contact. My brother and I have never been close, and I partly blame my parents for that because they drove the divide. I always wish these relationships were better and I’ve always longed to have family that was close. My best friend and I always referred to one another as family by choice, but I lost her to breast cancer four weeks ago, so that one bright spot outside of my immediate family (DH and DD) is, unfortunately, gone.


----------



## dcooney4

Here are my only yellow and orange. Surprisingly I wore these quite a bit last year.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> The two places in the world where I feel most comfortable are London and Las Vegas. I would move to either, and we are considering the latter for when we retire. They both just feel like home to me. I’m a fan of cities in general. I think some of that has to do with growing up in an extremely rural area, which I hated and always wanted to leave. Everyone was the same, thee was no diversity. I always felt like I just never fit in.
> 
> Japan is on my bucket list. Has been since high school when I had a roommate from there and she taught me a lot about it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your complicated family dynamic. It reminds me of my own. There’s drama on both sides of the family and no one really speaks to one another. It’s sad, really. I’m friendly with, but not close to, a couple of my cousins and we all agree the drama of our parents’ generation is ridiculous. After an ugly, multi-year incident over my late grandmother’s estate, my father and I no longer speak. My parents are divorced and I have an evil stepmother who hates my brother and me and has worked to drive a wedge between my father and us, so she couldn’t be happier. My mom and I are really different, so butt heads constantly; it’s just easier to limit contact. My brother and I have never been close, and I partly blame my parents for that because they drove the divide. I always wish these relationships were better and I’ve always longed to have family that was close. My best friend and I always referred to one another as family by choice, but I lost her to breast cancer four weeks ago, so that one bright spot outside of my immediate family (DH and DD) is, unfortunately, gone.


I am so sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

DME said:


> My best friend and I always referred to one another as family by choice, but I lost her to breast cancer four weeks ago,


I am so sorry. I have a similar family dynamic (Fight since 1998 in the parents generation over grandparents estate)  My stepmother kind of stepped in between me and my stepfather (who raised me) while he was alive, and she no longer talks to us. I also have cousins who agree the family fighting is our parents generation. Family is hard.


----------



## JenJBS

Vintage Leather said:


> Last night, Max went over the rainbow bridge. I like to think he’s napping in VintageDaddy’s arms, and maybe even playing SqueakyToyTug with Jenny and Fritz. It was very unexpected. The vet told us a year ago he had a slight heart murmur. But, it’s a nightmare and he was young for the breed and it’s been tough. I think Max was the only being in the last two years who hugged me and touched me every day (VintageMama has nerve damage, and the Knight too much of a teenager) so there is a bit of self pity in amongst the grief.
> 
> So I’m trying to distract myself and stop crying, and catching up on the last 40 or so pages.
> 
> My signature color is … color. i got in a “baby in the corner” snit a decade or so ago, when I realized most plus sized clothes were black, and I hate feeling like someone wants to diminish me. I look best in jewel tones, and am usually wearing royal purple, sapphire, pigeon blood Ruby, turquoise, shocking pink. Most of my Hermes scarves are in yellow.
> 
> I think my wardrobe would be smaller if I could decide on a signature neutral. Black compliments my vibrant clothing better, but brown looks better on me. So I have an equal representation of both.
> 
> My hometown? The city that just makes me feel like I’m slipping into a comfortable pair of slippers? It’s a tie. Menaggio in Italy is a good mix between rural and urban, with an international vibe, mountains and water, snow and beach. Palm Springs in California is an artist town with amazing food and that rural/urban but never suburban, and Max loved going there on vacation.



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I’m back home. The long anticipated and hardly dreamed of holiday is over. I’d like to say my batteries are completely recharged but the return flight was long delayed due to the incoming flight being late from the UK storms. I’m glad we made it in one piece and without cancellation given the pictures in the news. Having to wait 45 mins for a taxi at 3am at 1•c was not funny. I’d got used to the lovely weather of the Canaries.
> 
> I don’t have the wonderful observations on fashion around the world that @880 has formed. Extremely insightful thank you @880. Docs and Converse are something both the DDs and I own!
> 
> However, I would like to share some personal insights. The trip was good for me in mind, body and soul. As well as relaxing completely by the pool and beach, the DDs enjoyed the water park and mini golf. We had my father with us too, who is easy holiday company. He is older and thinks it might be the last foreign trip he comes on with us. It was good to spend quality time with my family and see what fine young ladies DH and I are raising with their easy chatter as we ate out each evening.
> 
> Since my trigger I’ve spent way too much time stuck in the nightmare of the worst parts of my young adulthood. This trip took me back slightly less far to the happier times of my 30s. DH and my first holidays with DD1 and quickly followed by DD2. We come to this resort maybe 10 times. It reminded me that life has, in many parts, treated me well. I twice ran along beside the shore looking out to sea contemplating the postives I’ve had and still have. I felt relaxed and happy and free from painful thoughts. It was good!
> View attachment 5331494
> View attachment 5331495
> 
> View attachment 5331503
> 
> The sea and open sky have always had a profound impact on me. All the better here than where I live (with the cold skies and seas) but I love it all. I find peace in watching the tide and seeing the distant horizon. I know it’s not a bag thought, and bags bring me great joy,  but I wonder if others have places that mean a lot to them.


Thank you for the gorgeous photos. I'm so glad to hear that you were able to recharge your batteries by the (warm) seashore.

In answer to your question, I'm fortunate to be living in the place that means a lot to me! Mr. PG and I discovered this stretch of the California coast many years ago on a vacation, and we set it as a goal to retire here. Many years later, here we are, and I treasure every day. 

I once saw a poster in a local café that read "If you're lucky enough to live by the ocean, you're lucky enough." I find this a good thought!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I sat on my hands and didn’t order another bag GFG yesterday. I am going shopping with my daughter tomorrow, but that is then.


I was wondering!   

I very nearly bought the cranberry one with the zipped top to replace my PLG of the same color, which would have been a great buy at the 25% discount. But I decided it would be better to have one PLG and one GFG.


----------



## coffee2go

Jereni said:


> I feel like this needs to become an immediate discussion point - *what is your signature handbag color?*
> 
> Recommendations:
> 
> Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
> Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
> For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)
> 
> For me, my ‘signature’ color would definitely be a medium, fairly vivid green that leans blue as opposed to anywhere near yellow.
> 
> My Chanel coco handle is the closest thing to this that I own right now:
> 
> View attachment 5330705
> 
> 
> But I also cover the Polene Numero Un in Ivy a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5330706
> 
> 
> My runner up would be light pink, shades that lean on the warm side as opposed to the cool / lavendar side.
> 
> And my signature neutral would definitely be taupe!
> 
> What about you all?



My signature color for a bag is deep red just like my Celine micro belt bag in Ruby!

Generally I like deep vibrant shades, so burgundy, forest green or bright green like a grass, indigo blue… and for neutrals prefer black, navy and taupe…


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I was wondering!
> 
> I very nearly bought the cranberry one with the zipped top to replace my PLG of the same color, which would have been a great buy at the 25% discount. But I decided it would be better to have one PLG and one GFG.


The caramel is a more structured leather like the oxblood so it won’t flop without the top hemmed. My saddle is quite dark so I think the lighter color will work well. I have been slowly switching to GFG as well.


----------



## ElainePG

jennlt said:


> My raspberry red Loewe Puzzle bag with the Chinti & Parker cashmere hoodie that I had to buy because they looked so nice together


What a fantabulous color!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

DME said:


> Question for everyone: Do you have a sentimental bag? If so, what is it and why?


This Fendi BTW, from their 2015 Runway Collection, is a sentimental bag for me. Mr. PG and I were in San Francisco, and we saw this bag in Saks Fifth Avenue. Mr. PG thought it was beyond gorgeous, and encouraged me to get it, but I wasn't completely sold. The next day I was under the weather and stuck in our hotel room all day. Mr. PG told me he was going out to grab a bite of lunch. 

Well, you guessed it… he arrived home an hour later with a big shopping bag from Saks Fifth Avenue!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> View attachment 5332418
> 
> 
> My only yellow bag. To me, it is the perfect yellow. After I got it, I never wanted another yellow bag. It makes me happy every time I carry it. It's a Coach legacy duffle from 2012. I bought it new and have had in my collection since 2013.
> 
> I have two orange bags. My daughter fell in love with the coral patent Coach Audrey when we saw it in the store. It is her favorite color. It was made in 2012. I bought it used in 2013. I like the color but am not crazy about the tote style of the bag. I keep in my collection because it is good to carry in the rain and because I don't want to get rid of it before offering it to my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 5332419
> 
> 
> My other orange bag is this vintage Coach, made in 1997. I bought it in 2017. We were at a antiques swap meet. I saw it and decided it was priced too high. Then later I decided I wanted it. I tried to backtrack but couldn't find it. The next week I found the same style and color on etsy for a better price. Like a lot of my vintage bags, I love it but don't carry it much. I always carry it around Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 5332422


The minute I saw your vintage orange Coach I wanted to say "Boo!" And then after that, I saw your charms!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> Last night, Max went over the rainbow bridge. I like to think he’s napping in VintageDaddy’s arms, and maybe even playing SqueakyToyTug with Jenny and Fritz. It was very unexpected. The vet told us a year ago he had a slight heart murmur. But, it’s a nightmare and he was young for the breed and it’s been tough. I think Max was the only being in the last two years who hugged me and touched me every day (VintageMama has nerve damage, and the Knight too much of a teenager) so there is a bit of self pity in amongst the grief.
> 
> So I’m trying to distract myself and stop crying, and catching up on the last 40 or so pages.
> 
> My signature color is … color. i got in a “baby in the corner” snit a decade or so ago, when I realized most plus sized clothes were black, and I hate feeling like someone wants to diminish me. I look best in jewel tones, and am usually wearing royal purple, sapphire, pigeon blood Ruby, turquoise, shocking pink. Most of my Hermes scarves are in yellow.
> 
> I think my wardrobe would be smaller if I could decide on a signature neutral. Black compliments my vibrant clothing better, but brown looks better on me. So I have an equal representation of both.
> 
> My hometown? The city that just makes me feel like I’m slipping into a comfortable pair of slippers? It’s a tie. Menaggio in Italy is a good mix between rural and urban, with an international vibe, mountains and water, snow and beach. Palm Springs in California is an artist town with amazing food and that rural/urban but never suburban, and Max loved going there on vacation.


I'm so sorry, my dear. You'll miss those daily hugs.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Your post made me dig out this little bag from the back of my cupboard. Radley from about 2004. It was a gift from three work colleagues who were close friends at the time. I don’t see them so much now as we’ve all moved on with where we work and our lives. They knew how much I loved a radley bag at the time so got me this for a special birthday. I couldn’t believe what they’d given me both for generosity and how well they knew me.
> 
> I wore out the Radley quilted work tote I carried for work for years and the crossbody bag I used causally (it made a great nappy bag). I had two other top handle bags slightly larger than this for smarter occasions which my mother now has.
> 
> This little one I don’t use or even list in my spreadsheet anymore but I keep it as it symbolises both friendship and my initial passion for bags. Boy, did I love that little dog tag! I had several radley SLGs too. I knew so little about bags at the time that I didn’t keep the dust bags anything came in - and they were pink!
> 
> View attachment 5332605


This is a very sweet memory.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Okay sat on my hands but this morning when they hadn’t deleted the code yet I grabbed the Caramel mini and am having a snap closure rather then the leather piece that goes over the top. I was debating getting at full price later for spring.  My Dh said get it now and by the time it is made it might almost feel like spring. I am sticking to my one in one out rule though.


I just went rushing over to the site, but the code is gone.   I don't know if that's good news or bad news! 

Which bag are you letting go?


----------



## ElainePG

DME said:


> The two places in the world where I feel most comfortable are London and Las Vegas. I would move to either, and we are considering the latter for when we retire. They both just feel like home to me. I’m a fan of cities in general. I think some of that has to do with growing up in an extremely rural area, which I hated and always wanted to leave. Everyone was the same, thee was no diversity. I always felt like I just never fit in.
> 
> Japan is on my bucket list. Has been since high school when I had a roommate from there and she taught me a lot about it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your complicated family dynamic. It reminds me of my own. There’s drama on both sides of the family and no one really speaks to one another. It’s sad, really. I’m friendly with, but not close to, a couple of my cousins and we all agree the drama of our parents’ generation is ridiculous. After an ugly, multi-year incident over my late grandmother’s estate, my father and I no longer speak. My parents are divorced and I have an evil stepmother who hates my brother and me and has worked to drive a wedge between my father and us, so she couldn’t be happier. My mom and I are really different, so butt heads constantly; it’s just easier to limit contact. My brother and I have never been close, and I partly blame my parents for that because they drove the divide. I always wish these relationships were better and I’ve always longed to have family that was close. My best friend and I always referred to one another as family by choice, but I lost her to breast cancer four weeks ago, so that one bright spot outside of my immediate family (DH and DD) is, unfortunately, gone.


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your best friend.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I just went rushing over to the site, but the code is gone.   I don't know if that's good news or bad news!
> 
> Which bag are you letting go?


I sold the Merlot PLG but I listed an Mz Wallace and a Liberty London bag. Both are very cute but not getting worn. I actually have extra space from the stuff I sent out last month to make room for the big art bag I bought and then released again.


----------



## dcooney4

Once the caramel bag arrives and if it is Love I will probably move another brown or tan bag out , but not till I see the new one.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> Last night, Max went over the rainbow bridge. I like to think he’s napping in VintageDaddy’s arms, and maybe even playing SqueakyToyTug with Jenny and Fritz. It was very unexpected. The vet told us a year ago he had a slight heart murmur. But, it’s a nightmare and he was young for the breed and it’s been tough. I think Max was the only being in the last two years who hugged me and touched me every day (VintageMama has nerve damage, and the Knight too much of a teenager) so there is a bit of self pity in amongst the grief.
> 
> So I’m trying to distract myself and stop crying, and catching up on the last 40 or so pages.
> 
> My signature color is … color. i got in a “baby in the corner” snit a decade or so ago, when I realized most plus sized clothes were black, and I hate feeling like someone wants to diminish me. I look best in jewel tones, and am usually wearing royal purple, sapphire, pigeon blood Ruby, turquoise, shocking pink. Most of my Hermes scarves are in yellow.
> 
> I think my wardrobe would be smaller if I could decide on a signature neutral. Black compliments my vibrant clothing better, but brown looks better on me. So I have an equal representation of both.
> 
> My hometown? The city that just makes me feel like I’m slipping into a comfortable pair of slippers? It’s a tie. Menaggio in Italy is a good mix between rural and urban, with an international vibe, mountains and water, snow and beach. Palm Springs in California is an artist town with amazing food and that rural/urban but never suburban, and Max loved going there on vacation.


I am so sorry for your loss. I know how much it hurts.

I feel completely the opposite about Palm Springs. I hate it! The restaurants are good but it is crowded and the people are snooty. The thrift stores are overpriced.

One of my favorite places is San Francisco, the way it was when I lived there. I haven't been back in a long time so I might not like it anymore. Another favorite place is out in the country, surrounded by fields and trees. We used to live in a place like that, with our own lake and creek, and lots of wildlife. Our kids hated it.

We have traveled across the US several times and found joy in unexpected places. We love small towns. There was one in Louisiana called Plain Dealing that brings back wonderful memories. People are so friendly in these types of places. When we lived in the country, there was a small town nearby. Everybody knew everybody. It isn't good when you want privacy. I stopped using the local library because the librarian kept making suggestions that I didn't want to read and I didn't want to disappoint her.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I have a bright yellow snakeskin clutch hidden somewhere,I think it's Sergio Rossi (but since I know I have another metallic blue-purple by him maybe not).  I'd like to add a yellow-mustard casual hobo (doesn't have to be luxury) sometime. I almost bought one from Trussardi years ago (I used to work for them) but I was trying to be good  (I don't know why I bother LOL).
> 
> Anyway, this nubuck Gucci Soho Disco was officially called 'Orange', Occasionally I use it as a pop of burnt orange, but sometimes I mix it in an autumnal palate and it works as a light bright tan.
> 
> View attachment 5332489


I love your Disco! I wish they still made them in unexpected colors.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> What wonderful responses and amazing locations from around the world! My other great locations are Italy and Egypt. I love ancient history and in these places I have stood in buildings and ruins from so long ago it makes me feel like a tiny part of this huge turning world and mankind. I am fortunate that the DDs enjoy history too and have twice been to Italy. I think the fact I can tell them exciting stories and information in an interesting way helps. I wanted to be an archeologist as a child. A path not taken.
> Lovely to read about this at an aspirational level. Sounds beautiful!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> I know a lot of people feel that way about the mountains and walking in them. Both water and mountains are quite accessible here.
> 
> I did, thank you.
> 
> Thank you. Japan sound marvellous and I hope you get back there soon. I also hope that DH and I may visit one day. I love a good cafe too. So rare to have that time to sit and contemplate.
> 
> Why thanks @More bags !
> 
> That is beautiful! I have the DDs with me but am so aware they are growing up and will be striking out on their own in just a few years. Must be hard without him!
> 
> Your relationship with your mum sounds wonderful despite any language and cultural barrier. That and with your aunt. I’m glad your special place is where you can connect with your family routes. My mum won’t speak to her sister anymore (or her brother) so our routes are complicated. A long and difficult story with fault on both sides but (in the opinion of DH, my sister and I) mostly with my mum and brother. My aunt wants to restore the relationship but my parents won’t. My mum went ballistic at me for continuing a relationship with my aunt who is very special to me. Threatening all sorts if I didn’t cut her off too. It’s reached a impasse now where we don’t speak about her but it makes me very sad and limits my contact with both. I can’t have them together for Christmas etc.
> 
> I am really liking the sound of Japan now!


I'm sorry for the drama with your mom and your aunt. One of my daughters is very manipulative and convinced my parents that we were terrible people. My parents then decided that my husband was a villain and told me that I could visit but I couldn't bring him. From that point on, they ignored my other children, didn't even send them a birthday card. Before he died, my father admitted they were wrong but still didn't apologize. Even though both of my parents have been gone for a long time, I can't forgive them.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I love your Disco! I wish they still made them in unexpected colors.



I loved the first batch, they were very bright for Spring (bright coral, bright-pink and bright turquoise if I remember correctly) and they were something like £525 when they first came out (they're £975 now ) . I couldn't decide between the corral and the pink and so missed out.  It took me ages until I found one I couldn't resist again - happily I got this on sale too because my SA hid it for me  .


----------



## DME

@dcooney4, @880 and @ElainePG, thank you for the kind words.

@Katinahat and @ElainePG, I love your sentimental bags and the stories behind them!

@whateve, that sounds like an impossible situation. I’m sorry. @880 couldn’t have said it better: Family is hard.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> The caramel is a more structured leather like the oxblood so it won’t flop without the top hemmed. My saddle is quite dark so I think the lighter color will work well. I have been slowly switching to GFG as well.


I wish they had an option of the unhemmed top (and no zipper) but with the outside pocket. That's the one I'd get.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I sold the Merlot PLG but I listed an Mz Wallace and a Liberty London bag. Both are very cute but not getting worn. I actually have extra space from the stuff I sent out last month to make room for the big art bag I bought and then released again.


Extra space! Fill it up!!!!!!!


----------



## DME

My only two yellow items (or, in the case of the one, multicolor with yellow):

Loewe Puzzle Coin Cardholder and Burberry Vintage Check Graffiti Print Cardholder.

I do still have an orange patent leather Tod’s tote that I purchased in 2008, but I intend to sell that one, so didn’t post.

Yellow is a color I’ve always wanted a bag in, but I have yet to find one I love, so I still haven’t purchased one. I’m on the hunt, though!


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> The two places in the world where I feel most comfortable are London and Las Vegas. I would move to either, and we are considering the latter for when we retire. They both just feel like home to me. I’m a fan of cities in general. I think some of that has to do with growing up in an extremely rural area, which I hated and always wanted to leave. Everyone was the same, thee was no diversity. I always felt like I just never fit in.
> 
> Japan is on my bucket list. Has been since high school when I had a roommate from there and she taught me a lot about it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your complicated family dynamic. It reminds me of my own. There’s drama on both sides of the family and no one really speaks to one another. It’s sad, really. I’m friendly with, but not close to, a couple of my cousins and we all agree the drama of our parents’ generation is ridiculous. After an ugly, multi-year incident over my late grandmother’s estate, my father and I no longer speak. My parents are divorced and I have an evil stepmother who hates my brother and me and has worked to drive a wedge between my father and us, so she couldn’t be happier. My mom and I are really different, so butt heads constantly; it’s just easier to limit contact. My brother and I have never been close, and I partly blame my parents for that because they drove the divide. I always wish these relationships were better and I’ve always longed to have family that was close. My best friend and I always referred to one another as family by choice, but I lost her to breast cancer four weeks ago, so that one bright spot outside of my immediate family (DH and DD) is, unfortunately, gone.


We go to Las Vegas several times a year. My grandparents retired there. I remember visiting a lot as a child. Now, almost every time we start a driving trip, Las Vegas is our first stop. DH gambles and I shop, then we meet up for fantastic meals. After 4 days or so, we are ready to leave. If I were to settle there, I would live in Henderson, close enough to enjoy LV without having to live in it. I wouldn't want to be surrounded by casinos all the time.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> We have traveled across the US several times and found joy in unexpected places. We love small towns. There was one in Louisiana called Plain Dealing that brings back wonderful memories. People are so friendly in these types of places. *When we lived in the country, there was a small town nearby. Everybody knew everybody. It isn't good when you want privacy. *I stopped using the local library because the librarian kept making suggestions that I didn't want to read and I didn't want to disappoint her.


I grew up in a small town, and I HATED it! Not only did everyone know everyone… they all knew my mother. And if I stepped out of line even one inch, they would go running to her!   

So guess where I live now. In a small town! Everyone knows everyone, they all know Mr. PG, my Mom lives here too, and (back when her mind was functional) they would tell her "I saw your daughter and son-in-law at the symphony. They left at intermission. Is everything okay?" 

But I'm not a teenager any more. So 95% of the time, Mr. PG and I love living here.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for the drama with your mom and your aunt. One of my daughters is very manipulative and convinced my parents that we were terrible people. My parents then decided that my husband was a villain and told me that I could visit but I couldn't bring him. From that point on, they ignored my other children, didn't even send them a birthday card. Before he died, my father admitted they were wrong but still didn't apologize. Even though both of my parents have been gone for a long time, I can't forgive them.


Oh, that's just awful. What a sad story.


----------



## lill_canele

papertiger said:


> I guarantee you will love Japan   not just Kyoto, every city and place is so different.
> 
> Like France and Italy, good food everywhere (many local specialities - but you may have to ask someone who speaks Japanese to translate) quality ingredients and freshness is ranked of primary importance.



Here, here! Another yes to Japan!

Been there twice. Kyoto has wonderful culture, Osaka gives you the city and shopping vibes, Tokyo is very hip and modern, Kobe has wonderful hot springs (and of course Kobe beef, but also great tofu!) and Nara has the outdoorsy temples & parks, and the famous sacred deer.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Okay everybody, let's make some noise! I promised my shoe collection and I intend to deliver it. I don't know if I should include my run-of-the-mill everyday shoes but I want to include my most noteworthy ones. Now, I've thrifted all of these shoes. The prices range from between $7 - $24.99. I'm really excited to show you guys what I have.

I just bought these an hour ago. They are the Miz Mooz Alisa bootie. I love how they took inspiration from the Victorian period. The flared and curved heel makes them easy to walk in and comfortable. They were $24.99.


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> The two places in the world where I feel most comfortable are London and Las Vegas. I would move to either, and we are considering the latter for when we retire. They both just feel like home to me. I’m a fan of cities in general. I think some of that has to do with growing up in an extremely rural area, which I hated and always wanted to leave. Everyone was the same, thee was no diversity. I always felt like I just never fit in.
> 
> Japan is on my bucket list. Has been since high school when I had a roommate from there and she taught me a lot about it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your complicated family dynamic. It reminds me of my own. There’s drama on both sides of the family and no one really speaks to one another. It’s sad, really. I’m friendly with, but not close to, a couple of my cousins and we all agree the drama of our parents’ generation is ridiculous. After an ugly, multi-year incident over my late grandmother’s estate, my father and I no longer speak. My parents are divorced and I have an evil stepmother who hates my brother and me and has worked to drive a wedge between my father and us, so she couldn’t be happier. My mom and I are really different, so butt heads constantly; it’s just easier to limit contact. My brother and I have never been close, and I partly blame my parents for that because they drove the divide. I always wish these relationships were better and I’ve always longed to have family that was close. My best friend and I always referred to one another as family by choice, but I lost her to breast cancer four weeks ago, so that one bright spot outside of my immediate family (DH and DD) is, unfortunately, gone.


Interesting cities you love. I’ve never been to the US but hope to make it one day. Japan is definitely somewhere that sounds wonderful from all the posts so I hope you get to go.

I’m sorry to hear your family is complicated too. Hurts doesn’t it. It’s horrible to watch it happen and be able to do nothing about it. I’m so sorry you lost your friend to cancer. That’s so awful. Friends you chose, family you don’t. They matter. My thoughts are with you.



whateve said:


> I'm sorry for the drama with your mom and your aunt. One of my daughters is very manipulative and convinced my parents that we were terrible people. My parents then decided that my husband was a villain and told me that I could visit but I couldn't bring him. From that point on, they ignored my other children, didn't even send them a birthday card. Before he died, my father admitted they were wrong but still didn't apologize. Even though both of my parents have been gone for a long time, I can't forgive them.


It’s clearly all too common to have complications in family life. I’m so sorry that this happened. It must have caused you great sadness to lose contact with your daughter and parents and watch them alienate your other children.

My mother doesn’t see any wrong in herself so will never apologise. She’s fallen out with friends, neighbours, her siblings, and colleagues in the past but sees no pattern. She can be such a lovely person but …. I have never had a row with a friend or work colleague. I eventually learned what kindess in relationships looked like from DH. Too late to avoid a lot of pain from a manipulative older man who should have known, and treated me, better. However, in time to have a very good life together. DH and I treat each other with love and respect, never really falling out so I know my DDs have grown up knowing differently.

@ElainePG thank you for your ocean picture. It was stunning. Your home town sounds a wonderful place to live. I think I’d happily retire there too one day with DH.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Here are my only yellow and orange. Surprisingly I wore these quite a bit last year.


Fabulous colours. Must make you smile! 


ElainePG said:


> This Fendi BTW, from their 2015 Runway Collection, is a sentimental bag for me. Mr. PG and I were in San Francisco, and we saw this bag in Saks Fifth Avenue. Mr. PG thought it was beyond gorgeous, and encouraged me to get it, but I wasn't completely sold. The next day I was under the weather and stuck in our hotel room all day. Mr. PG told me he was going out to grab a bite of lunch.
> 
> Well, you guessed it… he arrived home an hour later with a big shopping bag from Saks Fifth Avenue!
> 
> View attachment 5332737


Lovely bag! The colours work so well together! Mr PG sounds amazing too.


DME said:


> View attachment 5332810
> 
> 
> My only two yellow items (or, in the case of the one, multicolor with yellow):
> 
> Loewe Puzzle Coin Cardholder and Burberry Vintage Check Graffiti Print Cardholder.
> 
> I do still have an orange patent leather Tod’s tote that I purchased in 2008, but I intend to sell that one, so didn’t post.
> 
> Yellow is a color I’ve always wanted a bag in, but I have yet to find one I love, so I still haven’t purchased one. I’m on the hunt, though!


Love your SLGs!


SakuraSakura said:


> Okay everybody, let's make some noise! I promised my shoe collection and I intend to deliver it. I don't know if I should include my run-of-the-mill everyday shoes but I want to include my most noteworthy ones. Now, I've thrifted all of these shoes. The prices range from between $7 - $24.99. I'm really excited to show you guys what I have.
> 
> I just bought these an hour ago. They are the Miz Mooz Alisa bootie. I love how they took inspiration from the Victorian period. The flared and curved heel makes them easy to walk in and comfortable. They were $24.99.
> 
> View attachment 5332863


Awesome boots! I had some hush puppies that were just like these a few years ago. I wore them out I wore them so much! Enjoy!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Interesting cities you love. I’ve never been to the US but hope to make it one day. Japan is definitely somewhere that sounds wonderful from all the posts so I hope you get to go.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear your family is complicated too. Hurts doesn’t it. It’s horrible to watch it happen and be able to do nothing about it. I’m so sorry you lost your friend to cancer. That’s so awful. Friends you chose, family you don’t. They matter. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> 
> It’s clearly all too common to have complications in family life. I’m so sorry that this happened. It must have caused you great sadness to lose contact with your daughter and parents and watch them alienate your other children.
> 
> My mother doesn’t see any wrong in herself so will never apologise. She’s fallen out with friends, neighbours, her siblings, and colleagues in the past but sees no pattern. She can be such a lovely person but …. I have never had a row with a friend or work colleague. I eventually learned what kindess in relationships looked like from DH. Too late to avoid a lot of pain from a manipulative older man who should have known, and treated me, better. However, in time to have a very good life together. DH and I treat each other with love and respect, never really falling out so I know my DDs have grown up knowing differently.
> 
> @ElainePG thank you for your ocean picture. It was stunning. Your home town sounds a wonderful place to live. I think I’d happily retire there too one day with DH.


I never lost contact with my daughter. No matter what she does, I still love her. My parents never cut me out, just my husband and other kids. After that, we never planned any family vacations to visit them. I had no intention of visiting without the rest of my family. When my parents were sick, I came to help. It would have been so much easier if my husband had been welcome in their home. The stress of caring for them by myself was terrible. It was also stressful on my husband to be left behind.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Love this!
> 
> If we are talking signature prints, mine is abstract camo, not the yellow toned traditional, but maybe circa 2008, Prada mens did it In a black, grey, cool toned green.
> 
> a while back someone posted about the different types of urban dress. My observations, both street and luxury hotel/ high end shopping (JMO of course, others may differ)
> 
> MILAN : best dressed overall (both street and high end). Women have long, well groomed, gorgeous hair; dress beautifully and tastefully in dresses or separates that fit, and have gorgeous bags (a profusion of Hermes mini exotic K in the fall) and shoes: saw a lot of designer sneakers (both locals and tourists); and valentino shoes and bags, some hermes, no chanel. Men favor fashion pseudo sartorial (like brunello) with careful attention to fit of shoulders on jackets and fit and length of pants. (a lot of wool cargo) no break. Some don’t wear make up; so my bare face was not usual.
> 
> ROME: less well dressed; flashier shows of skin. Tight jeans (no longer in favor in NY) with dress shoes on men. Shorter skirts, lots of make up, long hair (less well groomed than Milan); heels, even on cobblestones. More branded, lots of Valentino, lots of Bulgari or look alike jewelry.
> 
> DUBAI: the most glittery, premier branded, sequined and bejeweled, even under abayas. A lot of chanel RTW and Bags. fewer Hermes bags, though the H oran sandal is the flip flop of Dubai. Christian dior, logo-ed accessories especially the large book tote, or imitation, are ubiquitous. In fact, you might see 20 of them, or imitations, a day.
> 
> PARIS: most like NY in that on the street you have crappy dressed people and well dressed people, some well groomed, some not so well groomed. A lot of combat boots and designer, imitation or other sneakers. And oddly, many locals wearing the equivalent of American work boots, Timberland style. Also like NY, some show unfortunately high hemlines or cleavage when its not advised As per one’s body type. Clothes do not fit as well as Milan. Chanel, YSL or other puffy quilted bags. At FSH Hermes, women and men are decked out in H RTW and leather goods, but not in regular boutiques. Doc marten is everywhere. Combat, Chelsea, high boots, brogue. I did see one beautifully appointed, caped, gloved woman on a bicycle. DHnnoticed a lot of locals oddly wearing yankee team baseball caps. These were not tourists, so maybe it’s a fad there. A lot of converse sneakers on,locals too.
> 
> LONDON: at high end hotels and shops as well as on the street, there is fun quirky one of a kind clothing in bright color, textured fabrication from velvet to techo to tapestry, and different styles, more so than the other cities. Everything from long tea dresses to minis. Some winter white which I associate with South America.  At high end hotels and on NBS, it’s similar to Madison Avenue NY, men and women (there were well heeled locals breakfasting at the hotel  for daytime: men wore white button down shirts; navy pull overs or turtlenecks, dark denim, fashion sneakers (Hermes, brunello, golden goose) Women carry Hermes, not chanel so much. European women, not American , wear high heeled boots. students are the same as NY, hoodies and denim, long hair (there was oddly a university study group — obviously well to do — that breakfasted at the Connaught. on the street, on average there is makeup, no bare faces. On main streets, a lot of doc martens and converse style sneakers
> 
> NY- muted color, long full skirts; Milanese style tailored wool pants (not the Amani flowing trouser of the 1990s). Denim is looser, not as tight or dark as Rome or Paris. Not as many heels,or as much makeup. Coiffed hair, usually long shoulder length is average. At the high End, chanel RTW and H bags are common (madision Avenue). At the street level, more black fashion clothing than brown sartorial.
> 
> In cold weather, moncler or similar; wool pea coats or great coats; and fur, usually sheared. Post Covid, I think more people dress up to go outside.
> 
> these are only my very limited impressions of a similar demographic, and id be interested to hear locals chime in to correct me too



I don't think I can 'correct' you. Especially since I haven't been anywhere but London for 2 years. 

Based on past experience, Italy: I also think that I saw more glamour in Milan and Viareggio than anywhere else - but I've never been to Rome. In the North and around the Lakes I saw more international preppy styling, young, old and in between (kinda like how people describe Parisian chic). 


France: So much depends on where you go. Paris has so many tourists, and the last time I went was high Summer and I was working (although not August) tea and slip dresses with denim jackets were a favourite, can't remember guys (obviously no men caught my eye  ). I didn't see too much skin though (I was around 20th Arrondissement and didn't go shopping  - I know, I know  ) Gerard Darel, Le Tanneur and bags with no logos, not really designer. Maybe things have changed. S. France I visited almost every year, and I saw the traditional all white dresses and separates a _lot_. There are a lot of tourists and expats there of course. Professionally, French (lawyers, estate agents, doctors) neat VCA and Cartier pieces - Alhambra studs and pendants, Trilogy and Tank watches, but not whole Alhambra sets or LOVE bracelets or JUC, certainly no stacks. A few Birkins and Kellys, more when you get into Cannes or Monaco. Chanel all along the coast, much more than Paris, but mostly younger women and the smaller bags and WOC. Shoes used to be espadrilles or heels (often small) but maybe this has changed too. 

London: More recent for me. Logo/designer bags everywhere in the West End (Knightsbridge, Mayfair, Piccadilly and Soho). Often people who live in London don't actually come from London, not even in the East End, but they make the effort to dress 'quirky'. There is still a watered-down 'Sloane Ranger' around, as well as the Notting Hill and Hampstead sets that wouldn't be seen dead in anything but sustainable, vegan, vegetable-dyed clothes and jewellery from their friends' boutiques and labels. We also have interesting 'characters' that for example identify as unicorns and dress accordingly. North London, South London = sportswear or hipster/indie (kilo or charity shop - accidentally-on-purpose mismatching). 

Haven't been to NY for so long, but I lived in Brooklyn. So a bit like London but more typical hipster - until you get to Flatbush where it's more like where I lived for a while in London (all-white or spotlessly clean and new light sportswear with LVs and expensive trainers/sneakers OR trad. religious dress of very different denominations).


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I wish they had an option of the unhemmed top (and no zipper) but with the outside pocket. That's the one I'd get.


That would be nice. Sometimes he does a limited run with things like that for the fb group.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I know how much it hurts.
> 
> I feel completely the opposite about Palm Springs. I hate it! The restaurants are good but it is crowded and the people are snooty. The thrift stores are overpriced.
> 
> One of my favorite places is San Francisco, the way it was when I lived there. I haven't been back in a long time so I might not like it anymore. Another favorite place is out in the country, surrounded by fields and trees. We used to live in a place like that, with our own lake and creek, and lots of wildlife. Our kids hated it.
> 
> *We have traveled across the US several times and found joy in unexpected places. We love small towns.* There was one in Louisiana called Plain Dealing that brings back wonderful memories. People are so friendly in these types of places. When we lived in the country, there was a small town nearby. Everybody knew everybody. It isn't good when you want privacy. I stopped using the local library because the librarian kept making suggestions that I didn't want to read and I didn't want to disappoint her.



Have you been to *Fredericksburg?. * We didn't mean to stop there at all, we were making our way around the US heading west (as you do) and our driver almost had a run-in with a deer (deer in the headlight literally) and we had to have a break to calm her down, she was so shaken by the near-miss. It was like a scene out of a film. Texas, me and 3 Germans in the car, stop in town unexpectedly and end-up in a German-speaking town selling gluhwein and bratwurst. Lederhosen and boiled wool jackets in the store/shop window. I had to buy a tee-shirt just to prove it wasn't a dream or a scene from the Avengers once I'd left.


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> Okay everybody, let's make some noise! I promised my shoe collection and I intend to deliver it. I don't know if I should include my run-of-the-mill everyday shoes but I want to include my most noteworthy ones. Now, I've thrifted all of these shoes. The prices range from between $7 - $24.99. I'm really excited to show you guys what I have.
> 
> I just bought these an hour ago. They are the Miz Mooz Alisa bootie. I love how they took inspiration from the Victorian period. The flared and curved heel makes them easy to walk in and comfortable. They were $24.99.
> 
> View attachment 5332863



Amazing!


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> View attachment 5332810
> 
> 
> My only two yellow items (or, in the case of the one, multicolor with yellow):
> 
> Loewe Puzzle Coin Cardholder and Burberry Vintage Check Graffiti Print Cardholder.
> 
> I do still have an orange patent leather Tod’s tote that I purchased in 2008, but I intend to sell that one, so didn’t post.
> 
> Yellow is a color I’ve always wanted a bag in, but I have yet to find one I love, so I still haven’t purchased one. I’m on the hunt, though!



I know that was Loewe before I read  

I'm seeing yellow bags too, but nothing I'd spend good money on, although I like the Gucci Marigold Bamboo Top-handle, the yellow is too orange (online) I'd like to see it IRL though.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Here are my only yellow and orange. Surprisingly I wore these quite a bit last year.



Literally the perfect citrus pair   That is a l_ovely_ shade of wearable anytime yellow


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> This Fendi BTW, from their 2015 Runway Collection, is a sentimental bag for me. Mr. PG and I were in San Francisco, and we saw this bag in Saks Fifth Avenue. Mr. PG thought it was beyond gorgeous, and encouraged me to get it, but I wasn't completely sold. The next day I was under the weather and stuck in our hotel room all day. Mr. PG told me he was going out to grab a bite of lunch.
> 
> Well, you guessed it… he arrived home an hour later with a big shopping bag from Saks Fifth Avenue!
> 
> View attachment 5332737



What a fabulous DH! 

I think it's very special and cool


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Literally the perfect citrus pair   That is a l_ovely_ shade of wearable anytime yellow


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the gorgeous photos. I'm so glad to hear that you were able to recharge your batteries by the (warm) seashore.
> 
> In answer to your question, I'm fortunate to be living in the place that means a lot to me! Mr. PG and I discovered this stretch of the California coast many years ago on a vacation, and we set it as a goal to retire here. Many years later, here we are, and I treasure every day.
> 
> I once saw a poster in a local café that read "If you're lucky enough to live by the ocean, you're lucky enough." I find this a good thought!
> 
> View attachment 5332687



Gorgeous photo!


----------



## 880

@whateve , @Katinahat , I’m so glad you have wonderful DHs to support you through family issues. 



SakuraSakura said:


> Okay everybody, let's make some noise! I promised my shoe collection and I intend to deliver it. I don't know if I should include my run-of-the-mill everyday shoes but I want to include my most noteworthy ones. Now, I've thrifted all of these shoes. The prices range from between $7 - $24.99. I'm really excited to show you guys what I have.
> 
> I just bought these an hour ago. They are the Miz Mooz Alisa bootie. I love how they took inspiration from the Victorian period. The flared and curved heel makes them easy to walk in and comfortable. They were $24.99.
> 
> View attachment 5332863


I love these! So fabulous!


----------



## Jereni

coffee2go said:


> My signature color for a bag is deep red just like my Celine micro belt bag in Ruby!
> 
> Generally I like deep vibrant shades, so burgundy, forest green or bright green like a grass, indigo blue… and for neutrals prefer black, navy and taupe…



Gorgeous belt bag!!! That looks like a great color. I wore my belt bag today for an outing with my niece. 



DME said:


> View attachment 5332810
> 
> 
> My only two yellow items (or, in the case of the one, multicolor with yellow):
> 
> Loewe Puzzle Coin Cardholder and Burberry Vintage Check Graffiti Print Cardholder.
> 
> I do still have an orange patent leather Tod’s tote that I purchased in 2008, but I intend to sell that one, so didn’t post.
> 
> Yellow is a color I’ve always wanted a bag in, but I have yet to find one I love, so I still haven’t purchased one. I’m on the hunt, though!



I like you SLGs! I’m the same with yellow. I always think I want a yellow bag but whenever I own one it doesn’t last long. I think I struggle with colors I can’t pair with other colors. (I know yellow does go with other colors, but they are mostly pairings I don’t care for).

Lately I’m wondering if the right yellow for me would be a mustard that I could pair with other fall colors. 



SakuraSakura said:


> Okay everybody, let's make some noise! I promised my shoe collection and I intend to deliver it. I don't know if I should include my run-of-the-mill everyday shoes but I want to include my most noteworthy ones. Now, I've thrifted all of these shoes. The prices range from between $7 - $24.99. I'm really excited to show you guys what I have.
> 
> I just bought these an hour ago. They are the Miz Mooz Alisa bootie. I love how they took inspiration from the Victorian period. The flared and curved heel makes them easy to walk in and comfortable. They were $24.99.
> 
> View attachment 5332863



These boots are so neat!

.
.
.

I also just wanted to say in general that I’m so sorry to hear about the family divides some of you are living with, I can’t imagine what that would be like. Hugs!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Interesting cities you love. I’ve never been to the US but hope to make it one day. Japan is definitely somewhere that sounds wonderful from all the posts so I hope you get to go.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear your family is complicated too. Hurts doesn’t it. It’s horrible to watch it happen and be able to do nothing about it. I’m so sorry you lost your friend to cancer. That’s so awful. Friends you chose, family you don’t. They matter. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> 
> It’s clearly all too common to have complications in family life. I’m so sorry that this happened. It must have caused you great sadness to lose contact with your daughter and parents and watch them alienate your other children.
> 
> My mother doesn’t see any wrong in herself so will never apologise. She’s fallen out with friends, neighbours, her siblings, and colleagues in the past but sees no pattern. She can be such a lovely person but …. I have never had a row with a friend or work colleague. I eventually learned what kindess in relationships looked like from DH. Too late to avoid a lot of pain from a manipulative older man who should have known, and treated me, better. However, in time to have a very good life together. DH and I treat each other with love and respect, never really falling out so I know my DDs have grown up knowing differently.
> 
> @ElainePG thank you for your ocean picture. It was stunning. Your home town sounds a wonderful place to live. I think I’d happily retire there too one day with DH.



Yes, it does hurt. It’s sad how many on this thread have similar family issues.

Neither of my parents will ever apologize. History tells me this. My mother is a lot like yours when it comes to relationships with friends and family, so she tends to be very lonely and that only exacerbates the situation. My dad is a classic narcissist. My brother is actually not a bad guy; we just have nothing in common. His worst trait is that he loves to pick on me and I do draw the line there (my mother just tells me to get a sense of humor, sigh).

Thank you so much for your kind words about my friend. It’s been tough and I haven’t shared much with anyone except DH since she passed. I really appreciate how kind everyone here has been.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> We go to Las Vegas several times a year. My grandparents retired there. I remember visiting a lot as a child. Now, almost every time we start a driving trip, Las Vegas is our first stop. DH gambles and I shop, then we meet up for fantastic meals. After 4 days or so, we are ready to leave. If I were to settle there, I would live in Henderson, close enough to enjoy LV without having to live in it. I wouldn't want to be surrounded by casinos all the time.



You and your DH sound like me and my DH. He gambles, I shop, we eat great meals together!

If we were to move there, it would definitely be a much different experience than when we visit there, that’s for sure.


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> I know that was Loewe before I read
> 
> I'm seeing yellow bags too, but nothing I'd spend good money on, although I like the Gucci Marigold Bamboo Top-handle, the yellow is too orange (online) I'd like to see it IRL though.



I feel like the Puzzle is one of the more recognizable designs out there, that’s for sure!

I had a Kenneth Cole hobo in yellow patent many moons ago, but it was too bright, so out it went. I also had a Michael Kors satchel in yellow, but that went back because it just wasn’t the right yellow.

Online can be so hard sometimes. Not all browsers display the color true to life, so I always feel like I have to research online first, then see it IRL to decide. Gucci bamboo top handles are divine!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous belt bag!!! That looks like a great color. I wore my belt bag today for an outing with my niece.
> 
> 
> 
> I like you SLGs! I’m the same with yellow. I always think I want a yellow bag but whenever I own one it doesn’t last long. I think I struggle with colors I can’t pair with other colors. (I know yellow does go with other colors, but they are mostly pairings I don’t care for).
> 
> Lately I’m wondering if the right yellow for me would be a mustard that I could pair with other fall colors.
> 
> 
> 
> These boots are so neat!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I also just wanted to say in general that I’m so sorry to hear about the family divides some of you are living with, I can’t imagine what that would be like. Hugs!



Mustard yellow! Yes, that’s the one I seem drawn to, but it’s such a tough color to find…


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Have you been to *Fredericksburg?. * We didn't mean to stop there at all, we were making our way around the US heading west (as you do) and our driver almost had a run-in with a deer (deer in the headlight literally) and we had to have a break to calm her down, she was so shaken by the near-miss. It was like a scene out of a film. Texas, me and 3 Germans in the car, stop in town unexpectedly and end-up in a German-speaking town selling gluhwein and bratwurst. Lederhosen and boiled wool jackets in the store/shop window. I had to buy a tee-shirt just to prove it wasn't a dream or a scene from the Avengers once I'd left.


That sounds like a great trip, especially since you weren't expecting it. I haven't but we are heading to Texas in about a month. My son moved to Austin and I see Fredericksburg will be on the way. 

There are a few Danish towns in the US I've been in.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous belt bag!!! That looks like a great color. I wore my belt bag today for an outing with my niece.
> 
> 
> 
> I like you SLGs! I’m the same with yellow. I always think I want a yellow bag but whenever I own one it doesn’t last long. I think I struggle with colors I can’t pair with other colors. (I know yellow does go with other colors, but they are mostly pairings I don’t care for).
> 
> Lately I’m wondering if the right yellow for me would be a mustard that I could pair with other fall colors.
> 
> 
> 
> These boots are so neat!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I also just wanted to say in general that I’m so sorry to hear about the family divides some of you are living with, I can’t imagine what that would be like. Hugs!


I like wearing yellow with navy.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> What a gorgeous color and bag! I like the way the top curves.


Thank you!  The bag has a central zipped compartment and two open compartments on both sides.  I keep my wallet in the zipped compartment and find the two open compartments quite handy and easy to access.  This bag, and a Dooney Alto are my only bags without a top zipper closure or flap.  Thanks @More bags and @Katinahat for the kind words regarding the bag. 


ElainePG said:


> In answer to your question, I'm fortunate to be living in the place that means a lot to me! Mr. PG and I discovered this stretch of the California coast many years ago on a vacation, and we set it as a goal to retire here. Many years later, here we are, and I treasure every day.
> 
> I once saw a poster in a local café that read "If you're lucky enough to live by the ocean, you're lucky enough." I find this a good thought!
> 
> View attachment 5332687


What a beautiful place! How wonderful is it that you both discovered this place many years ago, set a goal to retire there and fulfilled that goal.  Lovely story. 


coffee2go said:


> My signature color for a bag is deep red just like my Celine micro belt bag in Ruby!


Such a beautiful shade of red!  That's such a scenic picture.




I'm sorry to read about the family divisions and strained relationships.  Family discord is hard.  And so often, it starts in one generation and seems to affect the next generation too.  Sending hugs to everyone who is going through these issues, and I hope that there can be some measure of healing as time goes by.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> That sounds like a great trip, especially since you weren't expecting it. I haven't but we are heading to Texas in about a month. My son moved to Austin and I see Fredericksburg will be on the way.
> 
> There are a few Danish towns in the US I've been in.



Exactly, we working at SXSW and then had to head for SF and LA.

Please try to stop there, everyone was so nice.

I'd love to go to the Danish towns too. I wonder if they can still speak a little Danish?


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Exactly, we working at SXSW and then had to head for SF and LA.
> 
> Please try to stop there, everyone was so nice.
> 
> I'd love to go to the Danish towns too. I wonder if they can still speak a little Danish?


The last I went to Solvang, I don't remember people speaking Danish. It was pretty touristy. Lots of crafts for sale and Danish food. There is a town very close to us in California that has a Swedish festival.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> What a fabulous DH!
> 
> I think it's very special and cool


I'll tell him you said so!


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous photo!


Thank you!


----------



## afroken

I only have one orange bag and no yellow bags, but I hope to add more to my collection in the future. Great versatile colours.

Massaccesi Little Muse


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oooh, would you say the photo of the Berry grained DeMellier is true to life? I love it!



Yes, it is pretty accurate. It's a beautiful color. I fell in love with it when I first saw the color!


----------



## Kimbashop

Vintage Leather said:


> Last night, Max went over the rainbow bridge. I like to think he’s napping in VintageDaddy’s arms, and maybe even playing SqueakyToyTug with Jenny and Fritz. It was very unexpected. The vet told us a year ago he had a slight heart murmur. But, it’s a nightmare and he was young for the breed and it’s been tough. I think Max was the only being in the last two years who hugged me and touched me every day (VintageMama has nerve damage, and the Knight too much of a teenager) so there is a bit of self pity in amongst the grief.
> 
> So I’m trying to distract myself and stop crying, and catching up on the last 40 or so pages.
> 
> My signature color is … color. i got in a “baby in the corner” snit a decade or so ago, when I realized most plus sized clothes were black, and I hate feeling like someone wants to diminish me. I look best in jewel tones, and am usually wearing royal purple, sapphire, pigeon blood Ruby, turquoise, shocking pink. Most of my Hermes scarves are in yellow.
> 
> I think my wardrobe would be smaller if I could decide on a signature neutral. Black compliments my vibrant clothing better, but brown looks better on me. So I have an equal representation of both.
> 
> My hometown? The city that just makes me feel like I’m slipping into a comfortable pair of slippers? It’s a tie. Menaggio in Italy is a good mix between rural and urban, with an international vibe, mountains and water, snow and beach. Palm Springs in California is an artist town with amazing food and that rural/urban but never suburban, and Max loved going there on vacation.


I'm so sorry for your loss. That is so hard. I hope this thread indeed provides a wonderful distraction


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> What wonderful responses and amazing locations from around the world! My other great locations are Italy and Egypt. I love ancient history and in these places I have stood in buildings and ruins from so long ago it makes me feel like a tiny part of this huge turning world and mankind. I am fortunate that the DDs enjoy history too and have twice been to Italy. I think the fact I can tell them exciting stories and information in an interesting way helps. I wanted to be an archeologist as a child. A path not taken.
> Lovely to read about this at an aspirational level. Sounds beautiful!


I might be a little late responding to your original question, but we have two special places our family enjoys. The first is a lovely lodge in the Adirondaks (NY state, US). We have been going there since my kids were babies. It's all inclusive but pretty low-key. The lodge owns hundreds of acres with two lakes and hiking trails. We like to take kayaks out to one of the trails that, after about a 45 minute hike, opens up to a beautiful waterfall in a canyon. 

Another special spot is on Cape Cod (Massachusetts, US), where I grew up. My sister and I co-own the house we grew up in and we go every summer. I take the kids to my favorite beach growing up, and it is really special to me to be able to share that with them. I love the sound of the ocean. Now that they are teenagers, I'm wondering what these experiences will be like in the years to come.


----------



## Kimbashop

DME said:


> The two places in the world where I feel most comfortable are London and Las Vegas. I would move to either, and we are considering the latter for when we retire. They both just feel like home to me. I’m a fan of cities in general. I think some of that has to do with growing up in an extremely rural area, which I hated and always wanted to leave. Everyone was the same, thee was no diversity. I always felt like I just never fit in.
> 
> Japan is on my bucket list. Has been since high school when I had a roommate from there and she taught me a lot about it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your complicated family dynamic. It reminds me of my own. There’s drama on both sides of the family and no one really speaks to one another. It’s sad, really. I’m friendly with, but not close to, a couple of my cousins and we all agree the drama of our parents’ generation is ridiculous. After an ugly, multi-year incident over my late grandmother’s estate, my father and I no longer speak. My parents are divorced and I have an evil stepmother who hates my brother and me and has worked to drive a wedge between my father and us, so she couldn’t be happier. My mom and I are really different, so butt heads constantly; it’s just easier to limit contact. My brother and I have never been close, and I partly blame my parents for that because they drove the divide. I always wish these relationships were better and I’ve always longed to have family that was close. My best friend and I always referred to one another as family by choice, but I lost her to breast cancer four weeks ago, so that one bright spot outside of my immediate family (DH and DD) is, unfortunately, gone.


I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend. I have a best friend who is family to me, and can only imagine your grief.


----------



## DME

Kimbashop said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend. I have a best friend who is family to me, and can only imagine your grief.



Thank you so much for the kind words, @Kimbashop. I really appreciate them.


----------



## baghabitz34

@Vintage Leather Sorry for the loss of your fur baby. 

@DME Sorry for the loss of your bestie.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

My only yellow/orange items. The bag is the Coach Lora bucket in pollen, the wallet is from the Gucci Soho line, I think.
Same pic as last year since I‘m not really into yellow or orange.


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5333525
> 
> My only yellow/orange items. The bag is the Coach Lora bucket in pollen, the wallet is from the Gucci Soho line, I think.
> Same pic as last year since I‘m not really into yellow or orange.


I love the Lora bucket. There was a print version I discovered I wanted after it was too late.


----------



## DME

baghabitz34 said:


> @Vintage Leather Sorry for the loss of your fur baby.
> 
> @DME Sorry for the loss of your bestie.



Thank you, @baghabitz34, for the kind words. I appreciate them.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I never lost contact with my daughter. No matter what she does, I still love her. My parents never cut me out, just my husband and other kids. After that, we never planned any family vacations to visit them. I had no intention of visiting without the rest of my family. When my parents were sick, I came to help. It would have been so much easier if my husband had been welcome in their home. The stress of caring for them by myself was terrible. It was also stressful on my husband to be left behind.


I’m sorry I misunderstood you but nevertheless this sounds like it must have been extremely difficult for you all. Your other children must have been very hurt and your husband. Hard to do all that without him by your side. I anticipate I’ll have the same one day with caring for my parents but hope DH will be with me. My siblings live miles away. 





papertiger said:


> I don't think I can 'correct' you. Especially since I haven't been anywhere but London for 2 years.
> 
> Based on past experience, Italy: I also think that I saw more glamour in Milan and Viareggio than anywhere else - but I've never been to Rome. In the North and around the Lakes I saw more international preppy styling, young, old and in between (kinda like how people describe Parisian chic).
> 
> 
> France: So much depends on where you go. Paris has so many tourists, and the last time I went was high Summer and I was working (although not August) tea and slip dresses with denim jackets were a favourite, can't remember guys (obviously no men caught my eye  ). I didn't see too much skin though (I was around 20th Arrondissement and didn't go shopping  - I know, I know  ) Gerard Darel, Le Tanneur and bags with no logos, not really designer. Maybe things have changed. S. France I visited almost every year, and I saw the traditional all white dresses and separates a _lot_. There are a lot of tourists and expats there of course. Professionally, French (lawyers, estate agents, doctors) neat VCA and Cartier pieces - Alhambra studs and pendants, Trilogy and Tank watches, but not whole Alhambra sets or LOVE bracelets or JUC, certainly no stacks. A few Birkins and Kellys, more when you get into Cannes or Monaco. Chanel all along the coast, much more than Paris, but mostly younger women and the smaller bags and WOC. Shoes used to be espadrilles or heels (often small) but maybe this has changed too.
> 
> London: More recent for me. Logo/designer bags everywhere in the West End (Knightsbridge, Mayfair, Piccadilly and Soho). Often people who live in London don't actually come from London, not even in the East End, but they make the effort to dress 'quirky'. There is still a watered-down 'Sloane Ranger' around, as well as the Notting Hill and Hampstead sets that wouldn't be seen dead in anything but sustainable, vegan, vegetable-dyed clothes and jewellery from their friends' boutiques and labels. We also have interesting 'characters' that for example identify as unicorns and dress accordingly. North London, South London = sportswear or hipster/indie (kilo or charity shop - accidentally-on-purpose mismatching).
> 
> Haven't been to NY for so long, but I lived in Brooklyn. So a bit like London but more typical hipster - until you get to Flatbush where it's more like where I lived for a while in London (all-white or spotlessly clean and new light sportswear with LVs and expensive trainers/sneakers OR trad. religious dress of very different denominations).


Extremely interesting and detailed observations which make me want to do city breaks again. We were just getting back into them as the DDs were old enough when Covid hit. DH and I got engaged in Paris and revisited without the DDs for a significant birthday/anniversary celebration some years ago.

We’ve taken the DDs to Rome and London. Rome was a mix of very chic in the shopping districts: expensive bags and jewellery, long over coats (it was February but really warm for us so I was in no coat), huge designer sunnies, beautiful long hair, cropped trousers and boots or pumps. Some areas were very touristy so cropped jeans, T-shirts and white trainers. Some areas are desperately poor so the clothing is different accordingly and it was quite sad to see the stark contrasts.

My Mulberry SBS and Tiffany Victoria sunnies came on the later two trips and were great accessories.



Jereni said:


> I also just wanted to say in general that I’m so sorry to hear about the family divides some of you are living with, I can’t imagine what that would be like. Hugs!


Thanks @Jereni 


DME said:


> Yes, it does hurt. It’s sad how many on this thread have similar family issues.
> 
> Neither of my parents will ever apologize. History tells me this. My mother is a lot like yours when it comes to relationships with friends and family, so she tends to be very lonely and that only exacerbates the situation. My dad is a classic narcissist. My brother is actually not a bad guy; we just have nothing in common. His worst trait is that he loves to pick on me and I do draw the line there (my mother just tells me to get a sense of humor, sigh).
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words about my friend. It’s been tough and I haven’t shared much with anyone except DH since she passed. I really appreciate how kind everyone here has been.


Families are such hard work. Your mum does sound like mine. My dad is lovely and puts up with a lot but was absent  when we were kids. I appreciate him so much more as an adult. I think he was working hard providing a living. There were no hugs or words like I love you ever spoken in my childhood. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm sorry to read about the family divisions and strained relationships.  Family discord is hard.  And so often, it starts in one generation and seems to affect the next generation too.  Sending hugs to everyone who is going through these issues, and I hope that there can be some measure of healing as time goes by.


That’s so true and I know it has an impact on my children so that’s three generations. There will be no healing between my mum and her siblings. I just have to set boundaries to protect myself and my children and maintain a relationship with both the best I can. 


afroken said:


> I only have one orange bag and no yellow bags, but I hope to add more to my collection in the future. Great versatile colours.
> 
> Massaccesi Little Muse
> 
> View attachment 5333164


I love the colour of this! It’s such a deep orange. 


Kimbashop said:


> I might be a little late responding to your original question, but we have two special places our family enjoys. The first is a lovely lodge in the Adirondaks (NY state, US). We have been going there since my kids were babies. It's all inclusive but pretty low-key. The lodge owns hundreds of acres with two lakes and hiking trails. We like to take kayaks out to one of the trails that, after about a 45 minute hike, opens up to a beautiful waterfall in a canyon.
> 
> Another special spot is on Cape Cod (Massachusetts, US), where I grew up. My sister and I co-own the house we grew up in and we go every summer. I take the kids to my favorite beach growing up, and it is really special to me to be able to share that with them. I love the sound of the ocean. Now that they are teenagers, I'm wondering what these experiences will be like in the years to come.


How wonderful! Mountains and water seem to strike warmth in many of our hearts! My DDs are teenagers also. I think of the years ahead now too. 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5333525
> 
> My only yellow/orange items. The bag is the Coach Lora bucket in pollen, the wallet is from the Gucci Soho line, I think.
> Same pic as last year since I‘m not really into yellow or orange.


These are stunning yellows. Love the detail on the bucket bag.


----------



## Katinahat

So today was difficult. I went back to work after my trip energised and feeling good. It was a training day so straight into a zoom course. About 30 mins in, the trainer was suddenly talking about something so close to my past that I felt she was describing me. It was a trigger that I wasn’t prepared for and I was emotional as a result. Feels like no matter how much better I get this keeps happening. Today, I felt sad.

I’ve spent some time this evening updating my bag spreadsheet as a distraction. I’ve been looking at how many times I need to wear each of my newer bags to get down the cost per wear to a lower level. My 2015 Bayswater is doing okay as it’s been used over 400 times as are my 2016 Cara and 2018 Seaton at over 200 each. I’ve decided that I should be saving up to buy what I want next and for various other things like renovations and travel. However, I also shouldn’t be purchasing anything else new until I’ve reduced the cost per wear of what I already have. The new column I’ve added is a figure of total number of wears needed for each bag based on initial cost minus no of wears this year to show which bags I might prioritise carrying. Not sure if I explained that very well? Probably I sound a bit spreadsheet obsessed  !

My newish Black Alexa Icon and new Pink Mini Alexa are clearly up there needing usage but most of my smaller event/evening bags do too. I need to go out more too! Planning which bags to carry to work and thinking of other places to go should also make a pleasant distraction.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> I might be a little late responding to your original question, but we have two special places our family enjoys. The first is a lovely lodge in the Adirondaks (NY state, US). We have been going there since my kids were babies. It's all inclusive but pretty low-key. The lodge owns hundreds of acres with two lakes and hiking trails. We like to take kayaks out to one of the trails that, after about a 45 minute hike, opens up to a beautiful waterfall in a canyon.
> 
> Another special spot is on Cape Cod (Massachusetts, US), where I grew up. My sister and I co-own the house we grew up in and we go every summer. I take the kids to my favorite beach growing up, and it is really special to me to be able to share that with them. I love the sound of the ocean. Now that they are teenagers, I'm wondering what these experiences will be like in the years to come.


I went to cape cod last summer and I really enjoyed it. Your kids will have wonderful memories.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> So today was difficult. I went back to work after my trip energised and feeling good. It was a training day so straight into a zoom course. About 30 mins in, the trainer was suddenly talking about something so close to my past that I felt she was describing me. It was a trigger that I wasn’t prepared for and I was emotional as a result. Feels like no matter how much better I get this keeps happening. Today, I felt sad.
> 
> I’ve spent some time this evening updating my bag spreadsheet as a distraction. I’ve been looking at how many times I need to wear each of my newer bags to get down the cost per wear to a lower level. My 2015 Bayswater is doing okay as it’s been used over 400 times as are my 2016 Cara and 2018 Seaton at over 200 each. I’ve decided that I should be saving up to buy what I want next and for various other things like renovations and travel. However, I also shouldn’t be purchasing anything else new until I’ve reduced the cost per wear of what I already have. The new column I’ve added is a figure of total number of wears needed for each bag based on initial cost minus no of wears this year to show which bags I might prioritise carrying. Not sure if I explained that very well? Probably I sound a bit spreadsheet obsessed  !
> 
> My newish Black Alexa Icon and new Pink Mini Alexa are clearly up there needing usage but most of my smaller event/evening bags do too. I need to go out more too! Planning which bags to carry to work and thinking of other places to go should also make a pleasant distraction.


What cost per wear are you aiming for?


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> Love this!
> 
> If we are talking signature prints, mine is abstract camo, not the yellow toned traditional, but maybe circa 2008, Prada mens did it In a black, grey, cool toned green.
> 
> a while back someone posted about the different types of urban dress. My observations, both street and luxury hotel/ high end shopping (JMO of course, others may differ)
> 
> MILAN : best dressed overall (both street and high end). Women have long, well groomed, gorgeous hair; dress beautifully and tastefully in dresses or separates that fit, and have gorgeous bags (a profusion of Hermes mini exotic K in the fall) and shoes: saw a lot of designer sneakers (both locals and tourists); and valentino shoes and bags, some hermes, no chanel. Men favor fashion pseudo sartorial (like brunello) with careful attention to fit of shoulders on jackets and fit and length of pants. (a lot of wool cargo) no break. Some don’t wear make up; so my bare face was not usual.
> 
> ROME: less well dressed; flashier shows of skin. Tight jeans (no longer in favor in NY) with dress shoes on men. Shorter skirts, lots of make up, long hair (less well groomed than Milan); heels, even on cobblestones. More branded, lots of Valentino, lots of Bulgari or look alike jewelry.
> 
> DUBAI: the most glittery, premier branded, sequined and bejeweled, even under abayas. A lot of chanel RTW and Bags. fewer Hermes bags, though the H oran sandal is the flip flop of Dubai. Christian dior, logo-ed accessories especially the large book tote, or imitation, are ubiquitous. In fact, you might see 20 of them, or imitations, a day.
> 
> PARIS: most like NY in that on the street you have crappy dressed people and well dressed people, some well groomed, some not so well groomed. A lot of combat boots and designer, imitation or other sneakers. And oddly, many locals wearing the equivalent of American work boots, Timberland style. Also like NY, some show unfortunately high hemlines or cleavage when its not advised As per one’s body type. Clothes do not fit as well as Milan. Chanel, YSL or other puffy quilted bags. At FSH Hermes, women and men are decked out in H RTW and leather goods, but not in regular boutiques. Doc marten is everywhere. Combat, Chelsea, high boots, brogue. I did see one beautifully appointed, caped, gloved woman on a bicycle. DHnnoticed a lot of locals oddly wearing yankee team baseball caps. These were not tourists, so maybe it’s a fad there. A lot of converse sneakers on,locals too.
> 
> LONDON: at high end hotels and shops as well as on the street, there is fun quirky one of a kind clothing in bright color, textured fabrication from velvet to techo to tapestry, and different styles, more so than the other cities. Everything from long tea dresses to minis. Some winter white which I associate with South America.  At high end hotels and on NBS, it’s similar to Madison Avenue NY, men and women (there were well heeled locals breakfasting at the hotel  for daytime: men wore white button down shirts; navy pull overs or turtlenecks, dark denim, fashion sneakers (Hermes, brunello, golden goose) Women carry Hermes, not chanel so much. European women, not American , wear high heeled boots. students are the same as NY, hoodies and denim, long hair (there was oddly a university study group — obviously well to do — that breakfasted at the Connaught. on the street, on average there is makeup, no bare faces. On main streets, a lot of doc martens and converse style sneakers
> 
> NY- muted color, long full skirts; Milanese style tailored wool pants (not the Amani flowing trouser of the 1990s). Denim is looser, not as tight or dark as Rome or Paris. Not as many heels,or as much makeup. Coiffed hair, usually long shoulder length is average. At the high End, chanel RTW and H bags are common (madision Avenue). At the street level, more black fashion clothing than brown sartorial.
> 
> In cold weather, moncler or similar; wool pea coats or great coats; and fur, usually sheared. Post Covid, I think more people dress up to go outside.
> 
> these are only my very limited impressions of a similar demographic, and id be interested to hear locals chime in to correct me too


Very interesting post.  I love comparative fashion.   When we were in Istanbul (vacation spot for all the Middle Eastern countries), I was fascinated by the different genres of Muslim dress.  For example, only the women from Egypt had sequins on their head coverings.   That was a few years ago, so who knows if that is still the case.


----------



## Cordeliere

Vintage Leather said:


> Last night, Max went over the rainbow bridge. I like to think he’s napping in VintageDaddy’s arms, and maybe even playing SqueakyToyTug with Jenny and Fritz. It was very unexpected. The vet told us a year ago he had a slight heart murmur. But, it’s a nightmare and he was young for the breed and it’s been tough. I think Max was the only being in the last two years who hugged me and touched me every day (VintageMama has nerve damage, and the Knight too much of a teenager) so there is a bit of self pity in amongst the grief.
> 
> So I’m trying to distract myself and stop crying, and catching up on the last 40 or so pages.
> 
> My signature color is … color. i got in a “baby in the corner” snit a decade or so ago, when I realized most plus sized clothes were black, and I hate feeling like someone wants to diminish me. I look best in jewel tones, and am usually wearing royal purple, sapphire, pigeon blood Ruby, turquoise, shocking pink. Most of my Hermes scarves are in yellow.
> 
> I think my wardrobe would be smaller if I could decide on a signature neutral. Black compliments my vibrant clothing better, but brown looks better on me. So I have an equal representation of both.
> 
> My hometown? The city that just makes me feel like I’m slipping into a comfortable pair of slippers? It’s a tie. Menaggio in Italy is a good mix between rural and urban, with an international vibe, mountains and water, snow and beach. Palm Springs in California is an artist town with amazing food and that rural/urban but never suburban, and Max loved going there on vacation.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> What wonderful responses and amazing locations from around the world! My other great locations are Italy and Egypt. I love ancient history and in these places I have stood in buildings and ruins from so long ago it makes me feel like a tiny part of this huge turning world and mankind. I am fortunate that the DDs enjoy history too and have twice been to Italy. I think the fact I can tell them exciting stories and information in an interesting way helps. I wanted to be an archeologist as a child. A path not taken.
> Lovely to read about this at an aspirational level. Sounds beautiful!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> I know a lot of people feel that way about the mountains and walking in them. Both water and mountains are quite accessible here.
> 
> I did, thank you.
> 
> Thank you. Japan sound marvellous and I hope you get back there soon. I also hope that DH and I may visit one day. I love a good cafe too. So rare to have that time to sit and contemplate.
> 
> Why thanks @More bags !
> 
> That is beautiful! I have the DDs with me but am so aware they are growing up and will be striking out on their own in just a few years. Must be hard without him!
> 
> Your relationship with your mum sounds wonderful despite any language and cultural barrier. That and with your aunt. I’m glad your special place is where you can connect with your family routes. My mum won’t speak to her sister anymore (or her brother) so our routes are complicated. A long and difficult story with fault on both sides but (in the opinion of DH, my sister and I) mostly with my mum and brother. My aunt wants to restore the relationship but my parents won’t. My mum went ballistic at me for continuing a relationship with my aunt who is very special to me. Threatening all sorts if I didn’t cut her off too. It’s reached a impasse now where we don’t speak about her but it makes me very sad and limits my contact with both. I can’t have them together for Christmas etc.
> 
> I am really liking the sound of Japan now!



If you have been to Egypt, you will really enjoy the new Agatha Christie movie--Death on the Nile.  The cinematography is magnificent.


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> I went to cape cod last summer and I really enjoyed it. Your kids will have wonderful memories.


Where did you visit when you were there? 

Yes, I think they will have wonderful memories. My mother passed away sadly when they were very little. She used to live in the cape house and I had planned for fun visits with Grammy. It makes me sad that they will grow up not knowing or remembering her. At least they have wonderful memories of my sister (who lives in the house year-round) and some of my other family members there.


----------



## Cordeliere

SakuraSakura said:


> Okay everybody, let's make some noise! I promised my shoe collection and I intend to deliver it. I don't know if I should include my run-of-the-mill everyday shoes but I want to include my most noteworthy ones. Now, I've thrifted all of these shoes. The prices range from between $7 - $24.99. I'm really excited to show you guys what I have.
> 
> I just bought these an hour ago. They are the Miz Mooz Alisa bootie. I love how they took inspiration from the Victorian period. The flared and curved heel makes them easy to walk in and comfortable. They were $24.99.
> 
> View attachment 5332863


love these


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> Where did you visit when you were there?
> 
> Yes, I think they will have wonderful memories. My mother passed away sadly when they were very little. She used to live in the cape house and I had planned for fun visits with Grammy. It makes me sad that they will grow up not knowing or remembering her. At least they have wonderful memories of my sister (who lives in the house year-round) and some of my other family members there.


We went to Provincetown. It was very cute.


----------



## dcooney4

Another bag went out yesterday. I will be counting the bag I am having made this month.  Yesterday I realized how many bags I used to have, because I had one of those sweater/ shoe hanging things filled with bags. Now the item has shoes , scarfs that people gifted me and only one tiny bag in it, with many open spaces. I also have open spaces in my shelves, also shelves  that are now filled with the opposite seasons clothes, that used to be stored in bins in the basement. Since joining this thread years ago I have gotten some control over my bag collection. It made me feel good to realize this.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> What cost per wear are you aiming for?


I buy my bags new but sometimes on sale so reduced. The most recent, two Alexas, were full price as they were so high up my wish list it was worth it to me. Sales shopping is all very well for reduce costs but leads to more impulse and less researched choices for me. Coach I’m less likely to buy full price as they reduce a lot to 50% in sales. Mulberry reduce far fewer items. 

I guess my first goal is under £10 a wear but that will take a lot of wears for full priced bags. Adding up all the goal wears came to 300 so I think it will take more than a year! Especially with bags like my Navy Aspinal Lottie which I was given by DH (does that cost even count) to go with an outfit for a wedding in April. I’ll not carry it much in any year but over its lifetime I’m sure it will get lots of carries.

It’s just a different way to think about it all and interesting if you like a spreadsheet with lots of formulas in it! 



Cordeliere said:


> If you have been to Egypt, you will really enjoy the new Agatha Christie movie--Death on the Nile.  The cinematography is magnificent.


Thanks! Will look at it! One to watch with the DDs as we love AC! 


Kimbashop said:


> Where did you visit when you were there?
> 
> Yes, I think they will have wonderful memories. My mother passed away sadly when they were very little. She used to live in the cape house and I had planned for fun visits with Grammy. It makes me sad that they will grow up not knowing or remembering her. At least they have wonderful memories of my sister (who lives in the house year-round) and some of my other family members there.


This is a sad story but wonderful they can go somewhere that still holds such memories of your mother! 


dcooney4 said:


> Another bag went out yesterday. I will be counting the bag I am having made this month.  Yesterday I realized how many bags I used to have, because I had one of those sweater/ shoe hanging things filled with bags. Now the item has shoes , scarfs that people gifted me and only one tiny bag in it, with many open spaces. I also have open spaces in my shelves, also shelves  that are now filled with the opposite seasons clothes, that used to be stored in bins in the basement. Since joining this thread years ago I have gotten some control over my bag collection. It made me feel good to realize this.


Congratulations, you are clearly embodying this thread and doing a great job with shopping your own collection!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> So today was difficult. I went back to work after my trip energised and feeling good. It was a training day so straight into a zoom course. About 30 mins in, the trainer was suddenly talking about something so close to my past that I felt she was describing me. It was a trigger that I wasn’t prepared for and I was emotional as a result. Feels like no matter how much better I get this keeps happening. Today, I felt sad.
> 
> I’ve spent some time this evening updating my bag spreadsheet as a distraction. I’ve been looking at how many times I need to wear each of my newer bags to get down the cost per wear to a lower level. My 2015 Bayswater is doing okay as it’s been used over 400 times as are my 2016 Cara and 2018 Seaton at over 200 each. I’ve decided that I should be saving up to buy what I want next and for various other things like renovations and travel. However, I also shouldn’t be purchasing anything else new until I’ve reduced the cost per wear of what I already have. The new column I’ve added is a figure of total number of wears needed for each bag based on initial cost minus no of wears this year to show which bags I might prioritise carrying. Not sure if I explained that very well? Probably I sound a bit spreadsheet obsessed  !
> 
> My newish Black Alexa Icon and new Pink Mini Alexa are clearly up there needing usage but most of my smaller event/evening bags do too. I need to go out more too! Planning which bags to carry to work and thinking of other places to go should also make a pleasant distraction.



I'm sorry to hear this.

I successfully avoided being dragged-in to a intensive and extensive Mental Health course this year because I was afraid of the same thing. At the end of the day it's a tick-box exercise for our dept and HR but I have to protect myself.

Good to divert yourself, esp with cost per wear. I think my H Evie is in pennies by now whereas I'm also storing some very expensive 'art exhibits'.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Another bag went out yesterday. I will be counting the bag I am having made this month.  Yesterday I realized how many bags I used to have, because I had one of those sweater/ shoe hanging things filled with bags. Now the item has shoes , scarfs that people gifted me and only one tiny bag in it, with many open spaces. I also have open spaces in my shelves, also shelves  that are now filled with the opposite seasons clothes, that used to be stored in bins in the basement. Since joining this thread years ago I have gotten some control over my bag collection. It made me feel good to realize this.



 

That makes me so happy to hear. 

I don't know whether I can say the same thing - but let's just say I think I have a 'raised consciousness' of the parameters of my collection and use more more.


----------



## papertiger

On a naughty but nice note I just bought my bag of the year (planned)    .

My sig neutral, my Gucci sig style.

I bought it through my SA today and will collect on Saturday when I go to look at the SS22 preview.  

*Why did I buy today? *
Because there's a dreaded increase on a lot of Gucci tomorrow and I was planning on buy this (or a smaller version) on Saturday anyway. 

I don't ever expect to find everything I want on sale, bonus if it is if I can wait that long - but I really hate the intermittent price increases (this bag has been out less than a month). I've been caught a couple of times before and then have to really swallow hard and save money elsewhere to give me back peace of mind. 



			https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-bamboo-1947-medium-top-handle-bag-p-67220610ODP1060
		


It's a (So Black) Med BTH (actually the largest size they do ATM). It comes with a alternative web-stripe strap (although I have a few of those now) and a mirror. Black hardware (fingers crossed it stays that way) Black leather-lined. The outside leather is a kind of stamped but looks like smooth from a distance. I have this type of leather on other bags and it's very resistant to scratches and scuffs.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> On a naughty but nice note I just bought my bag of the year (planned)    .
> 
> My sig neutral, my Gucci sig style.
> 
> I bought it through my SA today and will collect on Saturday when I go to look at the SS22 preview.
> 
> *Why did I buy today? *
> Because there's a dreaded increase on a lot of Gucci tomorrow and I was planning on buy this (or a smaller version) on Saturday anyway.
> 
> I don't ever expect to find everything I want on sale, bonus if it is if I can wait that long - but I really hate the intermittent price increases (this bag has been out less than a month). I've been caught a couple of times before and then have to really swallow hard and save money elsewhere to give me back peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-bamboo-1947-medium-top-handle-bag-p-67220610ODP1060
> 
> 
> 
> It's a (So Black) Med BTH (actually the largest size they do ATM). It comes with a alternative web-stripe strap (although I have a few of those now) and a mirror. Black hardware (fingers crossed it stays that way) Black leather-lined. The outside leather is a kind of stamped but looks like smooth from a distance. I have this type of leather on other bags and it's very resistant to scratches and scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 5334551



This is beautiful! I love the BHW on this! Is the strap shoulder or crossbody? Can’t wait to see a photo of it when it arrives!

No wonder you bought it now. I’m gutted to hear there is a price increase coming. I think I read about that and hoped it had already happened. Those Marmont bags I’m eyeing up for later in the year will probably cost even more!

And thanks for your kindness @papertiger. I should avoid such courses too for now but this one was unpredicted that it would be like this.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> This is beautiful! I love the BHW on this! Is the strap shoulder or crossbody? Can’t wait to see a photo of it when it arrives!
> 
> No wonder you bought it now. I’m gutted to hear there is a price increase coming. I think I read about that and hoped it had already happened. Those Marmont bags I’m eyeing up for later in the year will probably cost even more!
> 
> And thanks for your kindness @papertiger. I should avoid such courses too for now but this one was unpredicted that it would be like this.



They'll be shoulder straps because of the size, especially depth of the Med. Normally I carry these in hand with just the strap as support if needed.

You have to watch those pesky price rises, sometimes just on one cw too

Very unsettling.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> On a naughty but nice note I just bought my bag of the year (planned)    .
> 
> My sig neutral, my Gucci sig style.
> 
> I bought it through my SA today and will collect on Saturday when I go to look at the SS22 preview.
> 
> *Why did I buy today? *
> Because there's a dreaded increase on a lot of Gucci tomorrow and I was planning on buy this (or a smaller version) on Saturday anyway.
> 
> I don't ever expect to find everything I want on sale, bonus if it is if I can wait that long - but I really hate the intermittent price increases (this bag has been out less than a month). I've been caught a couple of times before and then have to really swallow hard and save money elsewhere to give me back peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-bamboo-1947-medium-top-handle-bag-p-67220610ODP1060
> 
> 
> 
> It's a (So Black) Med BTH (actually the largest size they do ATM). It comes with a alternative web-stripe strap (although I have a few of those now) and a mirror. Black hardware (fingers crossed it stays that way) Black leather-lined. The outside leather is a kind of stamped but looks like smooth from a distance. I have this type of leather on other bags and it's very resistant to scratches and scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 5334551


Wow, congrats!  It's a gorgeous bag!  I was just admiring this one on the website recently.  Glad you were able to beat the price increase!  Looking forward to pictures.



Katinahat said:


> I buy my bags new but sometimes on sale so reduced. The most recent, two Alexas, were full price as they were so high up my wish list it was worth it to me. Sales shopping is all very well for reduce costs but leads to more impulse and less researched choices for me. Coach I’m less likely to buy full price as they reduce a lot to 50% in sales. Mulberry reduce far fewer items.
> 
> I guess my first goal is under £10 a wear but that will take a lot of wears for full priced bags. Adding up all the goal wears came to 300 so I think it will take more than a year! Especially with bags like my Navy Aspinal Lottie which I was given by DH (does that cost even count) to go with an outfit for a wedding in April. I’ll not carry it much in any year but over its lifetime I’m sure it will get lots of carries.
> 
> It’s just a different way to think about it all and interesting if you like a spreadsheet with lots of formulas in it!


Agree with you about sales shopping.  Sales shopping works best if an item that is already on your wish list goes on sale and you're able to take advantage of reduced pricing, but I never have luck with this.   Impulse sales shopping means less researched choices for me too, and that is definitely hit or miss in terms of subsequent bag/purchase satisfaction.

I admire those of you that track bag usage/cost per wear.  I don't actively track these things but just have a general idea of what I have carried, and what is getting neglected.  It's good to be systematic about it, but I'm not sure I will change the way I am doing things just yet.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Very interesting post.  I love comparative fashion.   When we were in Istanbul (vacation spot for all the Middle Eastern countries), I was fascinated by the different genres of Muslim dress.  For example, only the women from Egypt had sequins on their head coverings.   That was a few years ago, so who knows if that is still the case.


When I lived in Saudi Arabia, all the abayas were black with no decorations. As soon as they got on the plane to leave the country, they removed the abayas and were dressed in western clothing.


papertiger said:


> On a naughty but nice note I just bought my bag of the year (planned)    .
> 
> My sig neutral, my Gucci sig style.
> 
> I bought it through my SA today and will collect on Saturday when I go to look at the SS22 preview.
> 
> *Why did I buy today? *
> Because there's a dreaded increase on a lot of Gucci tomorrow and I was planning on buy this (or a smaller version) on Saturday anyway.
> 
> I don't ever expect to find everything I want on sale, bonus if it is if I can wait that long - but I really hate the intermittent price increases (this bag has been out less than a month). I've been caught a couple of times before and then have to really swallow hard and save money elsewhere to give me back peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-bamboo-1947-medium-top-handle-bag-p-67220610ODP1060
> 
> 
> 
> It's a (So Black) Med BTH (actually the largest size they do ATM). It comes with a alternative web-stripe strap (although I have a few of those now) and a mirror. Black hardware (fingers crossed it stays that way) Black leather-lined. The outside leather is a kind of stamped but looks like smooth from a distance. I have this type of leather on other bags and it's very resistant to scratches and scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 5334551


Congratulations! It's beautiful.


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> If you have been to Egypt, you will really enjoy the new Agatha Christie movie--Death on the Nile.  The cinematography is magnificent.


Fabulous recommendation! I’ve just looked it up and told DH that I’d like to go at the weekend! A lovely trip and an opportunity to carry a bag somewhere different.


----------



## Vintage Leather

One thing I’ve found with sales - I have a list of “Things I’m Allowed to Buy” with costs.
They aren’t always specific. Some categories include
 “Substantial (0.5” wide or wider distinctive link) Gold necklace, 18” or longer, 9k or higher. Up to $18k depending on name, quality. i.e. the Aegean, Mallion, or Rope”
“Leiber metal shape, under $400” 
  or “Lapponia Princess Leia Necklace, under $2k”


That way, I know an impulse purchase has a place in my collection.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Congratulations! It's beautiful.



Thank you  



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Wow, congrats!  It's a gorgeous bag!  I was just admiring this one on the website recently.  Glad you were able to beat the price increase!  Looking forward to pictures.
> 
> Agree with you about sales shopping.  Sales shopping works best if an item that is already on your wish list goes on sale and you're able to take advantage of reduced pricing, but I never have luck with this.   Impulse sales shopping means less researched choices for me too, and that is definitely hit or miss in terms of subsequent bag/purchase satisfaction.
> 
> I admire those of you that track bag usage/cost per wear.  I don't actively track these things but just have a general idea of what I have carried, and what is getting neglected.  It's good to be systematic about it, but I'm not sure I will change the way I am doing things just yet.



Thank you too  

I agree. I will buy in the sales as if the items are on the list as you say (i.e. 2 pairs of black velvet trousers this Winter) or tried and trusted basics.

CPW is done more in my head too. I pretty know how much I've carried things over the month or season because my rotation is all out. 

There are other considerations, some things are just too delicate or precious for everyday. I still feel guilty for putting a dent in my grandmother's H Sac Mallette I'd only just inherited, OMG  They are not expensive to replace in terms of model - but there's only one that actually belonged to my grandmother. Now it sits where I can see it from my bed, I wish I'd known her, the more I know _about_ her the more I feel I should be braver, help more, strive to do more - and doing it all with style.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> One thing I’ve found with sales - I have a list of “Things I’m Allowed to Buy” with costs.
> They aren’t always specific. Some categories include
> “Substantial (0.5” wide or wider distinctive link) Gold necklace, 18” or longer, 9k or higher. Up to $18k depending on name, quality. i.e. the Aegean, Mallion, or Rope”
> “Leiber metal shape, under $400”
> or “Lapponia Princess Leia Necklace, under $2k”
> 
> 
> That way, I know an impulse purchase has a place in my collection.



  ITA

Your chain wish sounds lovely. I have a yg rope I wear regularly, it seems substantial to me, but I don't know if it's 0.5. I've had that chain since I was 12 - it had no love until 3 years ago - I kept trying to make it work with pendants and it just didn't. 'Suddenly' I understood it should be worn alone. 

I saw a Fope chain in a local jeweller and it was 'everything' but the price was almost what it would be new so I left it. 

What I'd like is a antique gold Victorian Albert watch chain. I wish I'd appreciated them more years ago - although they've never been cheap in the UK. I have a silver one though. And silver chimney sweep baby's rattle on a chain, that looks cool.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> On a naughty but nice note I just bought my bag of the year (planned)    .
> 
> My sig neutral, my Gucci sig style.
> 
> I bought it through my SA today and will collect on Saturday when I go to look at the SS22 preview.
> 
> *Why did I buy today? *
> Because there's a dreaded increase on a lot of Gucci tomorrow and I was planning on buy this (or a smaller version) on Saturday anyway.
> 
> I don't ever expect to find everything I want on sale, bonus if it is if I can wait that long - but I really hate the intermittent price increases (this bag has been out less than a month). I've been caught a couple of times before and then have to really swallow hard and save money elsewhere to give me back peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-bamboo-1947-medium-top-handle-bag-p-67220610ODP1060
> 
> 
> 
> It's a (So Black) Med BTH (actually the largest size they do ATM). It comes with a alternative web-stripe strap (although I have a few of those now) and a mirror. Black hardware (fingers crossed it stays that way) Black leather-lined. The outside leather is a kind of stamped but looks like smooth from a distance. I have this type of leather on other bags and it's very resistant to scratches and scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 5334551


I really like it. Very chic! Congrats!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> So today was difficult. I went back to work after my trip energised and feeling good. It was a training day so straight into a zoom course. About 30 mins in, the trainer was suddenly talking about something so close to my past that I felt she was describing me. It was a trigger that I wasn’t prepared for and I was emotional as a result. Feels like no matter how much better I get this keeps happening. Today, I felt sad.
> 
> I’ve spent some time this evening updating my bag spreadsheet as a distraction. I’ve been looking at how many times I need to wear each of my newer bags to get down the cost per wear to a lower level. My 2015 Bayswater is doing okay as it’s been used over 400 times as are my 2016 Cara and 2018 Seaton at over 200 each. I’ve decided that I should be saving up to buy what I want next and for various other things like renovations and travel. However, I also shouldn’t be purchasing anything else new until I’ve reduced the cost per wear of what I already have. The new column I’ve added is a figure of total number of wears needed for each bag based on initial cost minus no of wears this year to show which bags I might prioritise carrying. Not sure if I explained that very well? Probably I sound a bit spreadsheet obsessed  !
> 
> My newish Black Alexa Icon and new Pink Mini Alexa are clearly up there needing usage but most of my smaller event/evening bags do too. I need to go out more too! Planning which bags to carry to work and thinking of other places to go should also make a pleasant distraction.


I’m sorry this happened to you. Sending your hugs. It will get better.


Katinahat said:


> I buy my bags new but sometimes on sale so reduced. The most recent, two Alexas, were full price as they were so high up my wish list it was worth it to me. Sales shopping is all very well for reduce costs but leads to more impulse and less researched choices for me. Coach I’m less likely to buy full price as they reduce a lot to 50% in sales. Mulberry reduce far fewer items.
> 
> I guess my first goal is under £10 a wear but that will take a lot of wears for full priced bags. Adding up all the goal wears came to 300 so I think it will take more than a year! Especially with bags like my Navy Aspinal Lottie which I was given by DH (does that cost even count) to go with an outfit for a wedding in April. I’ll not carry it much in any year but over its lifetime I’m sure it will get lots of carries.
> 
> It’s just a different way to think about it all and interesting if you like a spreadsheet with lots of formulas in it!
> 
> 
> Thanks! Will look at it! One to watch with the DDs as we love AC!
> 
> This is a sad story but wonderful they can go somewhere that still holds such memories of your mother!
> 
> Congratulations, you are clearly embodying this thread and doing a great job with shopping your own collection!


I used to track CPW til I realized that 1) I buy expensive bags so trying to get to some low CPW number I pick arbitrarily would take forever and 2) I really just don’t care what my CPW is. 

The only numerical metrics I care about are
• Is a bag sold within 3 years: If so, it means I bought poorly. At this point, I should be able to research, pause and consider so new bags happily fit in my life for quite a while.
• # of Wear per year - I can’t stand owning things I don’t use. Pre Covid, I changed bags daily and wanted to joyfully wear each bag at least every other month to feel good about owning them. The past 2 years I relaxed that rule for obvious reasons but, I still think in those general terms. If I won’t reach for a bag regularly, it needs to *GO* and make room for something I will.

Interestingly, these two metrics work well together to keep me from buying impulsively, ensure I truly buy bags I adore and keep me from growing a purse museum. And, fundamentally, those are the three things that matter to me in managing my collection. 





papertiger said:


> On a naughty but nice note I just bought my bag of the year (planned)    .
> 
> My sig neutral, my Gucci sig style.
> 
> I bought it through my SA today and will collect on Saturday when I go to look at the SS22 preview.
> 
> *Why did I buy today? *
> Because there's a dreaded increase on a lot of Gucci tomorrow and I was planning on buy this (or a smaller version) on Saturday anyway.
> 
> I don't ever expect to find everything I want on sale, bonus if it is if I can wait that long - but I really hate the intermittent price increases (this bag has been out less than a month). I've been caught a couple of times before and then have to really swallow hard and save money elsewhere to give me back peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-bamboo-1947-medium-top-handle-bag-p-67220610ODP1060
> 
> 
> 
> It's a (So Black) Med BTH (actually the largest size they do ATM). It comes with a alternative web-stripe strap (although I have a few of those now) and a mirror. Black hardware (fingers crossed it stays that way) Black leather-lined. The outside leather is a kind of stamped but looks like smooth from a distance. I have this type of leather on other bags and it's very resistant to scratches and scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 5334551


This is absolutely gorgeous and the black bamboo is a stunning twist on a classic. Seeing this, I’m tempted to buy!  Kudos!

Does this also come with a leather strap?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I really like it. Very chic! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> We went to Provincetown. It was very cute.


That's a wonderful area. Great food and such a vibrant nightlife in summer. I also love Race point at Sunset.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> On a naughty but nice note I just bought my bag of the year (planned)    .
> 
> My sig neutral, my Gucci sig style.
> 
> I bought it through my SA today and will collect on Saturday when I go to look at the SS22 preview.
> 
> *Why did I buy today? *
> Because there's a dreaded increase on a lot of Gucci tomorrow and I was planning on buy this (or a smaller version) on Saturday anyway.
> 
> I don't ever expect to find everything I want on sale, bonus if it is if I can wait that long - but I really hate the intermittent price increases (this bag has been out less than a month). I've been caught a couple of times before and then have to really swallow hard and save money elsewhere to give me back peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-bamboo-1947-medium-top-handle-bag-p-67220610ODP1060
> 
> 
> 
> It's a (So Black) Med BTH (actually the largest size they do ATM). It comes with a alternative web-stripe strap (although I have a few of those now) and a mirror. Black hardware (fingers crossed it stays that way) Black leather-lined. The outside leather is a kind of stamped but looks like smooth from a distance. I have this type of leather on other bags and it's very resistant to scratches and scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 5334551


That’s gorgeous!
Congrats on getting it before the price increase. LV just had a big one earlier this week, so my Mother’s Day gift will cost a couple hundred dollars more.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> That’s gorgeous!
> Congrats on getting it before the price increase. LV just had a big one earlier this week, so *my Mother’s Day gift will cost a couple hundred dollars more*.



That's why they do it if you ask me. 

I don't know if I like the way H do it either (Jan and/or June) but at least you know it's coming and when (almost) every year.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m sorry this happened to you. Sending your hugs. It will get better.
> I used to track CPW til I realized that 1) I buy expensive bags so trying to get to some low CPW number I pick arbitrarily would take forever and 2) I really just don’t care what my CPW is.
> 
> The only numerical metrics I care about are
> • Is a bag sold within 3 years: If so, it means I bought poorly. At this point, I should be able to research, pause and consider so new bags happily fit in my life for quite a while.
> • # of Wear per year - I can’t stand owning things I don’t use. Pre Covid, I changed bags daily and wanted to joyfully wear each bag at least every other month to feel good about owning them. The past 2 years I relaxed that rule for obvious reasons but, I still think in those general terms. If I won’t reach for a bag regularly, it needs to *GO* and make room for something I will.
> 
> Interestingly, these two metrics work well together to keep me from buying impulsively, ensure I truly buy bags I adore and keep me from growing a purse museum. And, fundamentally, those are the three things that matter to me in managing my collection. This is absolutely gorgeous and the black bamboo is a stunning twist on a classic. Seeing this, I’m tempted to buy!  Kudos!
> 
> Does this also come with a leather strap?



Thank you too  

I feel so happy, elated actually, so I made the right decision, even though I haven't seen this variation in this size yet. If it's a keeper I'll have my initials embossed onto the bag (or strap or mirror)

Yes, leather strap _and_ a web-stripe.

I'll have 3 spare canvas/web-stripe straps:
1. Edged in suede dark red (plain beige) ghw
2. Edged in suede dark brown red/green lghw
3. (this new one) edged in black leather red/green bhw

You can actually wear them as belts on a plain dress or any skirt - hey pesto! you have a Gucci dress/skirt (same look as my skirt - tan suede, the horse-bit and web 'belt' as part skirt). 

I can use them on all my BTHs and Bolides, and I have an all-black strap from Cartujano (sadly the brand has gone) that will go with this bag. 


*Should we do a bag accessories (charms and straps) sometime? I'm going through a 'naked' bag phase but they do make an old bag look new again too sometimes. *


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> Thank you too
> 
> I feel so happy, elated actually, so I made the right decision, even though I haven't seen this variation in this size yet. If it's a keeper I'll have my initials embossed onto the bag (or strap or mirror)
> 
> Yes, leather strap _and_ a web-stripe.
> 
> I'll have 3 spare canvas/web-stripe straps:
> 1. Edged in suede dark red (plain beige) ghw
> 2. Edged in suede dark brown red/green lghw
> 3. (this new one) edged in black leather red/green bhw
> 
> You can actually wear them as belts on a plain dress or any skirt - hey pesto! you have a Gucci dress/skirt (same look as my skirt - tan suede, the horse-bit and web 'belt' as part skirt).
> 
> I can use them on all my BTHs and Bolides, and I have an all-black strap from Cartujano (sadly the brand has gone) that will go with this bag.
> 
> 
> *Should we do a bag accessories (charms and straps) sometime? I'm going through a 'naked' bag phase but they do make an old bag look new again too sometimes. *



Ooh, I was wondering the same about charms and straps. Would love to see what others do!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Thank you too
> 
> I feel so happy, elated actually, so I made the right decision, even though I haven't seen this variation in this size yet. If it's a keeper I'll have my initials embossed onto the bag (or strap or mirror)
> 
> Yes, leather strap _and_ a web-stripe.
> 
> I'll have 3 spare canvas/web-stripe straps:
> 1. Edged in suede dark red (plain beige) ghw
> 2. Edged in suede dark brown red/green lghw
> 3. (this new one) edged in black leather red/green bhw
> 
> You can actually wear them as belts on a plain dress or any skirt - hey pesto! you have a Gucci dress/skirt (same look as my skirt - tan suede, the horse-bit and web 'belt' as part skirt).
> 
> I can use them on all my BTHs and Bolides, and I have an all-black strap from Cartujano (sadly the brand has gone) that will go with this bag.
> 
> 
> *Should we do a bag accessories (charms and straps) sometime? I'm going through a 'naked' bag phase but they do make an old bag look new again too sometimes. *


I'm up for that. I have tons of charms. I have wanted a novelty strap or two but haven't ever found one that works with any of my bags.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5333525
> 
> My only yellow/orange items. The bag is the Coach Lora bucket in pollen, the wallet is from the Gucci Soho line, I think.
> Same pic as last year since I‘m not really into yellow or orange.



Love your bag! It’s a very fun and unique shade. 



Katinahat said:


> So today was difficult. I went back to work after my trip energised and feeling good. It was a training day so straight into a zoom course. About 30 mins in, the trainer was suddenly talking about something so close to my past that I felt she was describing me. It was a trigger that I wasn’t prepared for and I was emotional as a result. Feels like no matter how much better I get this keeps happening. Today, I felt sad.
> 
> I’ve spent some time this evening updating my bag spreadsheet as a distraction. I’ve been looking at how many times I need to wear each of my newer bags to get down the cost per wear to a lower level. My 2015 Bayswater is doing okay as it’s been used over 400 times as are my 2016 Cara and 2018 Seaton at over 200 each. I’ve decided that I should be saving up to buy what I want next and for various other things like renovations and travel. However, I also shouldn’t be purchasing anything else new until I’ve reduced the cost per wear of what I already have. The new column I’ve added is a figure of total number of wears needed for each bag based on initial cost minus no of wears this year to show which bags I might prioritise carrying. Not sure if I explained that very well? Probably I sound a bit spreadsheet obsessed  !
> 
> My newish Black Alexa Icon and new Pink Mini Alexa are clearly up there needing usage but most of my smaller event/evening bags do too. I need to go out more too! Planning which bags to carry to work and thinking of other places to go should also make a pleasant distraction.



I’m so sorry you had a bad day @Katinahat. I know only too well how that can go. I think it’s great that you have been updating your spreadsheet and wardrobe tracking as a distraction mechanism!



papertiger said:


> On a naughty but nice note I just bought my bag of the year (planned)    .
> 
> My sig neutral, my Gucci sig style.
> 
> I bought it through my SA today and will collect on Saturday when I go to look at the SS22 preview.
> 
> *Why did I buy today? *
> Because there's a dreaded increase on a lot of Gucci tomorrow and I was planning on buy this (or a smaller version) on Saturday anyway.
> 
> I don't ever expect to find everything I want on sale, bonus if it is if I can wait that long - but I really hate the intermittent price increases (this bag has been out less than a month). I've been caught a couple of times before and then have to really swallow hard and save money elsewhere to give me back peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-bamboo-1947-medium-top-handle-bag-p-67220610ODP1060
> 
> 
> 
> It's a (So Black) Med BTH (actually the largest size they do ATM). It comes with a alternative web-stripe strap (although I have a few of those now) and a mirror. Black hardware (fingers crossed it stays that way) Black leather-lined. The outside leather is a kind of stamped but looks like smooth from a distance. I have this type of leather on other bags and it's very resistant to scratches and scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 5334551



It’s so beautiful! Congratulations. I admire the bamboo handle Guccis quite a bit. Not sure if I will own one someday but they are a wonderful classic. 



Vintage Leather said:


> One thing I’ve found with sales - I have a list of “Things I’m Allowed to Buy” with costs.
> They aren’t always specific. Some categories include
> “Substantial (0.5” wide or wider distinctive link) Gold necklace, 18” or longer, 9k or higher. Up to $18k depending on name, quality. i.e. the Aegean, Mallion, or Rope”
> “Leiber metal shape, under $400”
> or “Lapponia Princess Leia Necklace, under $2k”
> 
> 
> That way, I know an impulse purchase has a place in my collection.



This is a really good idea! I have never done this explicitly but I really like it and am going to give it a try.

 One thing that’s been on my mental list for awhile is a classic tennis bracelet.  I did some research shortly before COVID started so I got a sense of what carat weight I like. But the prices were so all over the place that I had difficulty deciding what I should pay.




Sparkletastic said:


> • # of Wear per year - I can’t stand owning things I don’t use. Pre Covid, I changed bags daily and wanted to joyfully wear each bag at least every other month to feel good about owning them. The past 2 years I relaxed that rule for obvious reasons but, I still think in those general terms. If I won’t reach for a bag regularly, it needs to *GO* and make room for something I will.
> 
> Interestingly, these two metrics work well together to keep me from buying impulsively, ensure I truly buy bags I adore and keep me from growing a purse museum. And, fundamentally, those are the three things that matter to me in managing my collection. This is absolutely gorgeous and the black bamboo is a stunning twist on a classic. Seeing this, I’m tempted to buy!  Kudos!
> 
> Does this also come with a leather strap?



I am very similar on this one, I track number of wears per year. And if it isn’t something I like pulling out *all the time*, then it needs to go. I still have a higher turnover than I probably should, but I’ve decided I’m still learning. 



papertiger said:


> *Should we do a bag accessories (charms and straps) sometime? I'm going through a 'naked' bag phase but they do make an old bag look new again too sometimes. *



This would be fun! It was one of my 2022 goals actually to spice up my current bags with charms or straps and give them new life.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> There are other considerations, some things are just too delicate or precious for everyday. I still feel guilty for putting a dent in my grandmother's H Sac Mallette I'd only just inherited, OMG  They are not expensive to replace in terms of model - but there's only one that actually belonged to my grandmother. Now it sits where I can see it from my bed, I wish I'd known her, the more I know _about_ her the more I feel I should be braver, help more, strive to do more - and doing it all with style.


Your grandmother sounds like she was a lovely lady.   Yes, some things in our collection are too delicate or special for frequent use, but they occupy a special place in our collection, and having them brings a level of enrichment to our lives.  

Speaking of bag accessories and charms, I realize I have very little in this category, but would certainly enjoy seeing what everyone has in their collection.


----------



## Vintage Leather

CPW. I have always tried to aim for $1 per wear. But I do it BEFORE I buy.

For example, if I’m shopping for a leather jacket, I’ll ask myself “How often will I wear this? Once a week, a month, a year? Is it seasonal?” So I’ll estimate that I’ll wear it for 4 months, once a week, or 16 times a year.

Then the next question is, how often will I wear it? Will I be the 80 yr old in tulle and a biker jacket? Or will I get bored in 3-4 years?

If I haven’t worn it by the end of the return period, it goes back. At the end of the year or the season, I’ll ask myself “did I wear it as much as I thought I would?” And estimate if my rough cpw calculations were close enough.

With purses, up until my old iPad died, I had a painfully accurate count. Now, the only bags I strictly monitor are the Clutch Library. 

Inflation has been a real pain and I have a lot less time for second hand shopping. The odds of anything I buy now hitting $1 per wear are increasing slim, so I am seriously considering upping my estimated CPW. But that’s how I use it


----------



## JenJBS

The gold/bronze Kurt Geiger bag arrived today. And immediately got returned. It was still in the factory wrapping, so wasn't a floor item that people handled. And in the corners the metallic color was already showing wear. Wear without ever being used. Nope. Will not be looking at any further Kurt Geiger bags.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> The gold/bronze Kurt Geiger bag arrived today. And immediately got returned. It was still in the factory wrapping, so wasn't a floor item that people handled. And in the corners the metallic color was already showing wear. Wear without ever being used. Nope. Will not be looking at any further Kurt Geiger bags.


That is very disappointing! I've liked many of his bags and always expected to get one at some point. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> That is very disappointing! I've liked many of his bags and always expected to get one at some point. Now I'm not so sure.



Same. I mean, I know metallic tends to show wear and tear quicker, but just coming out of the box is a bit much. Maybe one of his bags in a non-metallic finish would be fine.


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> *Should we do a bag accessories (charms and straps) sometime? I'm going through a 'naked' bag phase but they do make an old bag look new again too sometimes. *


Absolutely!


----------



## baghabitz34

As part of the red/pink challenge, I used my oxblood rivet Rogue this weekend.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Love your bag! It’s a very fun and unique shade.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so sorry you had a bad day @Katinahat. I know only too well how that can go. I think it’s great that you have been updating your spreadsheet and wardrobe tracking as a distraction mechanism!
> 
> 
> 
> It’s so beautiful! Congratulations. I admire the bamboo handle Guccis quite a bit. Not sure if I will own one someday but they are a wonderful classic.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really good idea! I have never done this explicitly but I really like it and am going to give it a try.
> 
> One thing that’s been on my mental list for awhile is a classic tennis bracelet.  I did some research shortly before COVID started so I got a sense of what carat weight I like. But the prices were so all over the place that I had difficulty deciding what I should pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very similar on this one, I track number of wears per year. And if it isn’t something I like pulling out *all the time*, then it needs to go. I still have a higher turnover than I probably should, but I’ve decided I’m still learning.
> 
> 
> 
> This would be fun! It was one of my 2022 goals actually to spice up my current bags with charms or straps and give them new life.


I love jewelry even more than handbags so I’m picky but I find a lot to love. 

I have a few diamond bracelets but Mr. Sparkle gave me a stunning tennis style two years ago and it’s my favorite piece of jewelry.   So, I vote go for it! My advice - go a little bigger than you think you’ll want. We did and I’m very content.


JenJBS said:


> Same. I mean, I know metallic tends to show wear and tear quicker, but just coming out of the box is a bit much. Maybe one of his bags in a non-metallic finish would be fine.


 I’m the metallics crusader and spokesperson. While it’s true metallics can show wear and tear more quickly, excellent quality metallic bags are quite hardy. The only metallic bag I have problems with is the gold Chanel Boy and that’s because of its boxy corners. My other metallic bags are much worn and still look almost new.

So, you were right to return this bag. No excuses shall be made for poorly crafted metallics.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> The gold/bronze Kurt Geiger bag arrived today. And immediately got returned. It was still in the factory wrapping, so wasn't a floor item that people handled. And in the corners the metallic color was already showing wear. Wear without ever being used. Nope. Will not be looking at any further Kurt Geiger bags.


How disappointing!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> The gold/bronze Kurt Geiger bag arrived today. And immediately got returned. It was still in the factory wrapping, so wasn't a floor item that people handled. And in the corners the metallic color was already showing wear. Wear without ever being used. Nope. Will not be looking at any further Kurt Geiger bags.



Oh no that's unacceptable.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> On a naughty but nice note I just bought my bag of the year (planned)    .
> 
> My sig neutral, my Gucci sig style.
> 
> I bought it through my SA today and will collect on Saturday when I go to look at the SS22 preview.
> 
> *Why did I buy today? *
> Because there's a dreaded increase on a lot of Gucci tomorrow and I was planning on buy this (or a smaller version) on Saturday anyway.
> 
> I don't ever expect to find everything I want on sale, bonus if it is if I can wait that long - but I really hate the intermittent price increases (this bag has been out less than a month). I've been caught a couple of times before and then have to really swallow hard and save money elsewhere to give me back peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-bamboo-1947-medium-top-handle-bag-p-67220610ODP1060
> 
> 
> 
> It's a (So Black) Med BTH (actually the largest size they do ATM). It comes with a alternative web-stripe strap (although I have a few of those now) and a mirror. Black hardware (fingers crossed it stays that way) Black leather-lined. The outside leather is a kind of stamped but looks like smooth from a distance. I have this type of leather on other bags and it's very resistant to scratches and scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 5334551


Stunning bag! I am so happy for you! It’s absolutely gorgeous! Wear in the best health and happiness!
looking forward to seeing everyone’s charms and straps

@Katinahat, I’m so sorry. I agree the bag spreadsheet is hopefully a solid distraction , hugs


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Stunning bag! I am so happy for you! It’s absolutely gorgeous! Wear in the best health and happiness!
> looking forward to seeing everyone’s charms and straps
> 
> @Katinahat, I’m so sorry. I agree the bag spreadsheet is hopefully a solid distraction , hugs



Thank you


----------



## 880

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5335033
> 
> As part of the red/pink challenge, I used my oxblood rivet Rogue this weekend.


I didn’t think I was a charm person, but this is perfection against the rich lush color of this bag! Wow! Love!

@Sparkletastic, I love your metrics! So well thought out. At this point, I prefer to buy multiples (different neutral color or size) or of bag styles I love and use regularly. and, I’m slowly rehoming (usually gifting to family and friends as I don’t usually sell) bags that are more placeholders or bag museum

i saw bigger premier bags carried all over Dubai, Paris, and London which was a reminder not to let go of larger versions of bags I love so long as I can easily carry them (with the considerations of weight and bulk)


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> That is very disappointing! I've liked many of his bags and always expected to get one at some point. Now I'm not so sure.


I am wondering if it is just the metallics that have problems. Metallics are often more delicate.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I love jewelry even more than handbags so I’m picky but I find a lot to love.
> 
> I have a few diamond bracelets but Mr. Sparkle gave me a stunning tennis style two years ago and it’s my favorite piece of jewelry.   So, I vote go for it! My advice - go a little bigger than you think you’ll want. We did and I’m very content.
> I’m the metallics crusader and spokesperson. While it’s true metallics can show wear and tear more quickly, excellent quality metallic bags are quite hardy. The only metallic bag I have problems with is the gold Chanel Boy and that’s because of its boxy corners. My other metallic bags are much worn and still look almost new.
> 
> So, you were right to return this bag. No excuses shall be made for poorly crafted metallics.



Your metallics are sensational. 

I think metallics are great neutrals and work as a pop too. I just love silver and gunmetal bags. 

I think you're right. One type of colour/finish I would go lux and not high-street are metallics. It shouldn't matter - and I've had some fab leather bags from the high-street, never mind contemporary. I don't think you can 'cheat' metallics.

The best have been my Gunmetal BV hobo, Bal Holliday and Tanner Krolle. I did my best to destroy my BV but thank goodness it's remained perfect.

The worst, an H&M bronze drawstring bucket bag and my Cambridge silver satchel. The H&M bronze literally come off on my clothes from day 1, and the Cambridge is only OK because I enjoy the beaten-up, scarred look better on these bags - and it's silver with a light outer leather showing through (so not too much contrast).

I almost bought a Gucci python BTH years ago (Holiday collection) it wasn't the colour or the delicate nature of the scales that put me off but the lightness of the handles (bamboo is usually burnished for colour).


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I am wondering if it is just the metallics that have problems. Metallics are often more delicate.



I think I wrote on @JenJBS I had a Kensington black leather bottle carrier (with bottle). It's really good for when I don't want a bottle of water in my expensive bag. It was a gift, but I wouldn't have bought the metallic one (although metallic rainbows are a bit OTT for versatility anyway) because I'd be worried about high-street metallics. They usually paint the colour on, one scuff and a whole different look.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Orange & Yellow Bags*
> 
> I love and look good in citrusy colors but, like with pink which is my favorite color, I struggle to find pretty meets sophisticated options.
> 
> *2016:*
> Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange
> View attachment 5332407
> 
> Both the bag and this jacket are long gone. Neither is missed.
> 
> *2022:*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain Shoulder Bag in yellow Lambskin with ghw (one of the 3 Miss Diors I own and love)
> View attachment 5332406
> 
> I always get so many compliments when I wear this bag. And, it’s impossible to be unhappy wearing it.



The yellow Miss Dior is adorable! Not my colour at all, but so beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> Last night, Max went over the rainbow bridge. I like to think he’s napping in VintageDaddy’s arms, and maybe even playing SqueakyToyTug with Jenny and Fritz. It was very unexpected. The vet told us a year ago he had a slight heart murmur. But, it’s a nightmare and he was young for the breed and it’s been tough. I think Max was the only being in the last two years who hugged me and touched me every day (VintageMama has nerve damage, and the Knight too much of a teenager) so there is a bit of self pity in amongst the grief.
> 
> So I’m trying to distract myself and stop crying, and catching up on the last 40 or so pages.
> 
> My signature color is … color. i got in a “baby in the corner” snit a decade or so ago, when I realized most plus sized clothes were black, and I hate feeling like someone wants to diminish me. I look best in jewel tones, and am usually wearing royal purple, sapphire, pigeon blood Ruby, turquoise, shocking pink. Most of my Hermes scarves are in yellow.
> 
> I think my wardrobe would be smaller if I could decide on a signature neutral. Black compliments my vibrant clothing better, but brown looks better on me. So I have an equal representation of both.
> 
> My hometown? The city that just makes me feel like I’m slipping into a comfortable pair of slippers? It’s a tie. Menaggio in Italy is a good mix between rural and urban, with an international vibe, mountains and water, snow and beach. Palm Springs in California is an artist town with amazing food and that rural/urban but never suburban, and Max loved going there on vacation.



I´m so sorry for your loss! Losing a pet is awful. xxx
One of our mice has tumors all over her little body and though she is tough and has been keeping up for much longer than we ever expected she might leave us soon. It´s already breaking my heart and I tell her good bey and thank-you for being with us every night. Pets are so much more than pets. They are family members who give unconditional love.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Love this colour and style! I’m resisting looking at Polene any further having checked this bag out thoroughly! Too tempting.
> 
> Love your totes. Mark Jacobs does lovely bags!
> 
> Beautiful red bag! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I’m in love with this Loewe!
> 
> Love your colour choices. The blue reallly pops! And thanks for commenting on my jumpsuit.
> 
> Your Dior is wonderful. No wonder this colour brings you such happiness.
> 
> Love your bags in this week’s colours. The ghost tag is so cute!
> 
> *I don’t have anything in this week’s colours again. Orange maybe one day but it doesn’t shout at me.* I think I like my colour pops in pink, purple or blue so stick to those colours and neutrals. I don’t own any orange or yellow clothing. @papertiger I love your deep orange disco and I think this would be a style I could imagine owning in orange. Looks fun and easy to carry!



No orange and yellow here, either. Yellow does not work for me at all. Orange I used to love and wear a lot in the 80ies, but my courage for colour has gone with getting older. 

Not a bag- me rocking an orange sweater on my 18th Birthday up on the Tower of Pisa. I had the matching skirt, too and bright orange sandals...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> DH got me the Passy for Christmas 2006 when I was pregnant with DD. I bought the matching wallet a few months later with some Neiman Marcus gifts cards I had and got one of the Epi bag charms in black to go with the bag a few years after that. I don’t use the bag as often as I used to as it’s a little more structured and formal for how I’m dressing right now, but it’s a sentimental piece and will always be part of my collection for that reason.
> 
> The black version was also quite gorgeous. So nice that you owned one!
> 
> Question for everyone: Do you have a sentimental bag? If so, what is it and why?



My sentimental bag is a black faux leather clutch from the 70ies. A cheap piece bought at a fleamarket for 50 cents decades ago. It has been with me for so long, it was my first clutch I ever bought and teven though I meanwhile own much nicer bags this one remains perfect and will always be a go-to bag. (Sorry no photo... it´s in hiding and I´m too lazy to dig it out.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Love this!
> 
> If we are talking signature prints, mine is abstract camo, not the yellow toned traditional, but maybe circa 2008, Prada mens did it In a black, grey, cool toned green.
> 
> a while back someone posted about the different types of urban dress. My observations, both street and luxury hotel/ high end shopping (JMO of course, others may differ)
> 
> MILAN : best dressed overall (both street and high end). Women have long, well groomed, gorgeous hair; dress beautifully and tastefully in dresses or separates that fit, and have gorgeous bags (a profusion of Hermes mini exotic K in the fall) and shoes: saw a lot of designer sneakers (both locals and tourists); and valentino shoes and bags, some hermes, no chanel. Men favor fashion pseudo sartorial (like brunello) with careful attention to fit of shoulders on jackets and fit and length of pants. (a lot of wool cargo) no break. Some don’t wear make up; so my bare face was not usual.
> 
> ROME: less well dressed; flashier shows of skin. Tight jeans (no longer in favor in NY) with dress shoes on men. Shorter skirts, lots of make up, long hair (less well groomed than Milan); heels, even on cobblestones. More branded, lots of Valentino, lots of Bulgari or look alike jewelry.
> 
> DUBAI: the most glittery, premier branded, sequined and bejeweled, even under abayas. A lot of chanel RTW and Bags. fewer Hermes bags, though the H oran sandal is the flip flop of Dubai. Christian dior, logo-ed accessories especially the large book tote, or imitation, are ubiquitous. In fact, you might see 20 of them, or imitations, a day.
> 
> PARIS: most like NY in that on the street you have crappy dressed people and well dressed people, some well groomed, some not so well groomed. A lot of combat boots and designer, imitation or other sneakers. And oddly, many locals wearing the equivalent of American work boots, Timberland style. Also like NY, some show unfortunately high hemlines or cleavage when its not advised As per one’s body type. Clothes do not fit as well as Milan. Chanel, YSL or other puffy quilted bags. At FSH Hermes, women and men are decked out in H RTW and leather goods, but not in regular boutiques. Doc marten is everywhere. Combat, Chelsea, high boots, brogue. I did see one beautifully appointed, caped, gloved woman on a bicycle. DHnnoticed a lot of locals oddly wearing yankee team baseball caps. These were not tourists, so maybe it’s a fad there. A lot of converse sneakers on,locals too.
> 
> LONDON: at high end hotels and shops as well as on the street, there is fun quirky one of a kind clothing in bright color, textured fabrication from velvet to techo to tapestry, and different styles, more so than the other cities. Everything from long tea dresses to minis. Some winter white which I associate with South America.  At high end hotels and on NBS, it’s similar to Madison Avenue NY, men and women (there were well heeled locals breakfasting at the hotel  for daytime: men wore white button down shirts; navy pull overs or turtlenecks, dark denim, fashion sneakers (Hermes, brunello, golden goose) Women carry Hermes, not chanel so much. European women, not American , wear high heeled boots. students are the same as NY, hoodies and denim, long hair (there was oddly a university study group — obviously well to do — that breakfasted at the Connaught. on the street, on average there is makeup, no bare faces. On main streets, a lot of doc martens and converse style sneakers
> 
> NY- muted color, long full skirts; Milanese style tailored wool pants (not the Amani flowing trouser of the 1990s). Denim is looser, not as tight or dark as Rome or Paris. Not as many heels,or as much makeup. Coiffed hair, usually long shoulder length is average. At the high End, chanel RTW and H bags are common (madision Avenue). At the street level, more black fashion clothing than brown sartorial.
> 
> In cold weather, moncler or similar; wool pea coats or great coats; and fur, usually sheared. Post Covid, I think more people dress up to go outside.
> 
> these are only my very limited impressions of a similar demographic, and id be interested to hear locals chime in to correct me too



Your great style analysis of different places brought memories of holidays in Italy back for me. When I was a lot younger (my early 20ies) we used to go to the Lake Garda. I don´t know how it is there now, but back then these holidays always were very different from holidays in touristy places Spain where nobody really bothered whether you wore a t-shirt over a bikini, a nightgown or an evening gown at any point of the day. 
In Italy you were expected to turn up for breakfast in full gear including nice shoes and make-up. Otherwise you´d feel the disapproval immediately...  You never saw the locals out in any kind of sloppy attire. They were all polished, even when very casual. 
After getting used to this I really enjoyed dressing up. I remember one holiday in a rather old fashioned hotel where the head waiter would look me up and down and when he liked my outfit we´d be seated at a really nice table on the front terrace for lunch and get some free treats so we lingered for some time and would lure other patrons into the place.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> The two places in the world where I feel most comfortable are London and Las Vegas. I would move to either, and we are considering the latter for when we retire. They both just feel like home to me. I’m a fan of cities in general. I think some of that has to do with growing up in an extremely rural area, which I hated and always wanted to leave. Everyone was the same, thee was no diversity. I always felt like I just never fit in.
> 
> Japan is on my bucket list. Has been since high school when I had a roommate from there and she taught me a lot about it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your complicated family dynamic. It reminds me of my own. There’s drama on both sides of the family and no one really speaks to one another. It’s sad, really. I’m friendly with, but not close to, a couple of my cousins and we all agree the drama of our parents’ generation is ridiculous. After an ugly, multi-year incident over my late grandmother’s estate, my father and I no longer speak. My parents are divorced and I have an evil stepmother who hates my brother and me and has worked to drive a wedge between my father and us, so she couldn’t be happier. My mom and I are really different, so butt heads constantly; it’s just easier to limit contact. My brother and I have never been close, and I partly blame my parents for that because they drove the divide. I always wish these relationships were better and I’ve always longed to have family that was close. My best friend and I always referred to one another as family by choice, but I lost her to breast cancer four weeks ago, so that one bright spot outside of my immediate family (DH and DD) is, unfortunately, gone.



I´m so sorry for your losing your best friend! Sending a virtual hug. xxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I wish they had an option of the unhemmed top (and no zipper) but with the outside pocket. That's the one I'd get.



Sorry, I can´t find the original post, but it was you with the bag with a zipper that´s not working properly, wasn´t it? 
I´m quite sure you can buy the little metal parts that finish a zipper and stop the slider from coming off in shops that sell haberdashery and zippers or maybe even on amazon under "zipper repair". Another option would be to harvest the parts from some old metal zipper.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> Mustard yellow! Yes, that’s the one I seem drawn to, but it’s such a tough color to find…



Thank you for reminding me that mustard is actually a shade of yellow- my mind was only picturing the bright tones...  This means I do have a yellow bag! And mustard yellow does work for me very well. It´s totally neutral.
Actually is one of my daily bags- Dior New Lock in patent leather.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> Absolutely!


+1
I don´t have any charms to share and only very few straps, but I´d love to see everybody´s eye candy!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> No orange and yellow here, either. Yellow does not work for me at all. Orange I used to love and wear a lot in the 80ies, but my courage for colour has gone with getting older.
> 
> Not a bag- me rocking an orange sweater on my 18th Birthday up on the Tower of Pisa. I had the matching skirt, too and bright orange sandals...
> View attachment 5335225



Ah but you look lovely  

One of my most expensive swathers I ever bought (or rather was bought for me) was orange. I don't think of it as a sophisticated colour though so maybe you're right. I stand by it can stand in for and be worn as a tan though


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for reminding me that mustard is actually a shade of yellow- my mind was only picturing the bright tones...  This means I do have a yellow bag! And mustard yellow does work for me very well. It´s totally neutral.
> Actually is one of my daily bags- Dior New Lock in patent leather.
> 
> View attachment 5335260



Exactly, I would like a nice mustard bag one day too, yours is top-draw!


----------



## papertiger

*Playtime*

Charms and straps - lots of interchangeable options but I don't like it when the charm is too big or overwhelms the bag.

It looks a lot but I only have one of each charms, I find some people's charm collections actually make me feel anxious. I have enough habits with scarves.

Lots of my Gucci and H bags have detachable straps I can use them on each others but I always try to remember put them back where they belong the minute I get home otherwise I'll be in trouble.

H Flots (for big and green bags
H Rodeo PM for any plainer bag - looks good on green and blue bags too
Burberry Thomas punk bear - a present - he is now under glass
H Carmen, the simplest but my favourite/most used charm.
Tassels were used to accessorise Spanish horse manes on parade - I have the Carmen, but also all the Guccis from the New BTHs
Web-Stripe detachable short strap on my Travel half-moon and the red suede plain one from the Lady Web both look good on my beige BTH, the second also works on my dark red Bolide as does the red strap
The metallic heart on the Gucci Leather Hearts Boston is detachable and also looks good on any bigger, plainer Gucci bag if the mood takes me, as do the detachable tassels
I can use my black lizard Gucci strap from the vintage Padlock on my H Kelly but I would only add it for security not to actually carry it.
I have the most beautiful Cartujano black on black calf hair/polished leather strap I will be pleased to use on my new bag and add a longer web-stripe strap too including black croc Gucci Aviatrix.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> That's why they do it if you ask me.
> 
> I don't know if I like the way H do it either (Jan and/or June) but at least you know it's coming and when (almost) every year.


It’s so annoying! The Gucci Marmont camera bag went up about £90! More to save up. Especially if I want black and white!!


Jereni said:


> I’m so sorry you had a bad day @Katinahat. I know only too well how that can go. I think it’s great that you have been updating your spreadsheet and wardrobe tracking as a distraction mechanism!
> 
> This would be fun! It was one of my 2022 goals actually to spice up my current bags with charms or straps and give them new life.


Thanks @Jereni. It was a good distraction! I carried a different bag today as a result.


Vintage Leather said:


> CPW. I have always tried to aim for $1 per wear. But I do it BEFORE I buy.
> 
> For example, if I’m shopping for a leather jacket, I’ll ask myself “How often will I wear this? Once a week, a month, a year? Is it seasonal?” So I’ll estimate that I’ll wear it for 4 months, once a week, or 16 times a year.
> 
> Then the next question is, how often will I wear it? Will I be the 80 yr old in tulle and a biker jacket? Or will I get bored in 3-4 years?
> 
> If I haven’t worn it by the end of the return period, it goes back. At the end of the year or the season, I’ll ask myself “did I wear it as much as I thought I would?” And estimate if my rough cpw calculations were close enough.
> 
> With purses, up until my old iPad died, I had a painfully accurate count. Now, the only bags I strictly monitor are the Clutch Library.
> 
> Inflation has been a real pain and I have a lot less time for second hand shopping. The odds of anything I buy now hitting $1 per wear are increasing slim, so I am seriously considering upping my estimated CPW. But that’s how I use it


Very informative and interesting! I hadn’t thought of this but I think I do it subconsciously.


880 said:


> Stunning bag! I am so happy for you! It’s absolutely gorgeous! Wear in the best health and happiness!
> looking forward to seeing everyone’s charms and straps
> 
> @Katinahat, I’m so sorry. I agree the bag spreadsheet is hopefully a solid distraction , hugs


Thanks @880. It helped a bit.


cowgirlsboots said:


> No orange and yellow here, either. Yellow does not work for me at all. Orange I used to love and wear a lot in the 80ies, but my courage for colour has gone with getting older.
> 
> Not a bag- me rocking an orange sweater on my 18th Birthday up on the Tower of Pisa. I had the matching skirt, too and bright orange sandals...
> View attachment 5335225


Love seeing these pics of young you rocking outfits and this orange look is great!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for reminding me that mustard is actually a shade of yellow- my mind was only picturing the bright tones...  This means I do have a yellow bag! And mustard yellow does work for me very well. It´s totally neutral.
> Actually is one of my daily bags- Dior New Lock in patent leather.
> 
> View attachment 5335260


I didn’t know I liked yellows this much! Lovely bag!


papertiger said:


> *Playtime*
> 
> Charms and straps - lots of interchangeable options but I don't like it when the charm is too big or overwhelms the bag.
> 
> It looks a lot but I only have one of each charms, I find some people's charm collections actually make me feel anxious. I have enough habits with scarves.
> 
> Lots of my Gucci and H bags have detachable straps I can use them on each others but I always try to remember put them back where they belong the minute I get home otherwise I'll be in trouble.
> 
> H Flots (for big and green bags
> H Rodeo PM for any plainer bag - looks good on green and blue bags too
> Burberry Thomas punk bear - a present - he is now under glass
> H Carmen, the simplest but my favourite/most used charm.
> Tassels were used to accessorise Spanish horse manes on parade - I have the Carmen, but also all the Guccis from the New BTHs
> Web-Stripe detachable short strap on my Travel half-moon and the red suede plain one from the Lady Web both look good on my beige BTH, the second also works on my dark red Bolide as does the red strap
> The metallic heart on the Gucci Leather Hearts Boston is detachable and also looks good on any bigger, plainer Gucci bag if the mood takes me, as do the detachable tassels
> I can use my black lizard Gucci strap from the vintage Padlock on my H Kelly but I would only add it for security not to actually carry it.
> I have the most beautiful Cartujano black on black calf hair/polished leather strap I will be pleased to use on my new bag and add a longer web-stripe strap too including black croc Gucci Aviatrix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335366
> View attachment 5335368
> View attachment 5335372
> View attachment 5335374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335367
> View attachment 5335383
> View attachment 5335384
> View attachment 5335381
> View attachment 5335388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335369
> View attachment 5335371
> View attachment 5335380


I didn’t know I liked charms and straps so much until I saw these! Wonderful collection! I keep looking at other straps: something crossbody perhaps in webbing. None of my bags have that look unless you count the nylon KS crossbodies which I don’t as they are matching not contrasting straps.

And I only have one charm! A gold mulberry K (for Katinahat ) which goes on a few of my SLGs.


----------



## Katinahat

On a different subject, I posted this on the Coach chat thread a few days ago but wonder what you think as know I’m amongst helpful experts here. I suddenly notice that my signature canvas Coach tote is showing damage on the corners where it folds to a point. It’s not bad it’s just the colour has worn off.



None of my leather bags has this happen so quickly and actually most not at all! However, I’ve noticed most of my bags don’t fold to this kind of point. My grey Bayswater does have some rubbing issues but it’s been used about 500 times and is 7 years old. I just use a little grey polish on that and it comes up a treat.

My questions:
Would this bother you after approximately 100 carries? It’s not that old (1.5 years) and I used it a lot after the first lockdown but I don’t think it should show damage. Would you keep carrying it? I’m definitely a leather girl at heart. Is this a normal canvas thing? Do LV Neverfull or Crossbody bags get the same damage and if so how quickly or is it better (more expensive) canvas? Those of you who buy preloved and recondition bags, do you have any tips?

I expect I’ll keep using it for work when I need a bag I’m less bothered about but I’m quite disappointed! However, I don’t expect anyone else would notice. Just me


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> On a different subject, I posted this on the Coach chat thread a few days ago but wonder what you think as know I’m amongst helpful experts here. I suddenly notice that my signature canvas Coach tote is showing damage on the corners where it folds to a point. It’s not bad it’s just the colour has worn off.
> View attachment 5335530
> 
> 
> None of my leather bags has this happen so quickly and actually most not at all! However, I’ve noticed most of my bags don’t fold to this kind of point. My grey Bayswater does have some rubbing issues but it’s been used about 500 times and is 7 years old. I just use a little grey polish on that and it comes up a treat.
> 
> My questions:
> Would this bother you after approximately 100 carries? It’s not that old (1.5 years) and I used it a lot after the first lockdown but I don’t think it should show damage. Would you keep carrying it? I’m definitely a leather girl at heart. Is this a normal canvas thing? Do LV Neverfull or Crossbody bags get the same damage and if so how quickly or is it better (more expensive) canvas? Those of you who buy preloved and recondition bags, do you have any tips?
> 
> I expect I’ll keep using it for work when I need a bag I’m less bothered about but I’m quite disappointed! However, I don’t expect anyone else would notice. Just me



You said it yourself. Continue using it, it won't really show but of course but it is disappointing and you know it's there. 

£90 is a lot on any bag but a big chunk all at once on a Marmont. The black Med BTH also went up by the same amount, I'm glad I got in there quick, if only because there would have been only a few days difference.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> On a different subject, I posted this on the Coach chat thread a few days ago but wonder what you think as know I’m amongst helpful experts here. I suddenly notice that my signature canvas Coach tote is showing damage on the corners where it folds to a point. It’s not bad it’s just the colour has worn off.
> View attachment 5335530
> 
> 
> None of my leather bags has this happen so quickly and actually most not at all! However, I’ve noticed most of my bags don’t fold to this kind of point. My grey Bayswater does have some rubbing issues but it’s been used about 500 times and is 7 years old. I just use a little grey polish on that and it comes up a treat.
> 
> My questions:
> Would this bother you after approximately 100 carries? It’s not that old (1.5 years) and I used it a lot after the first lockdown but I don’t think it should show damage. Would you keep carrying it? I’m definitely a leather girl at heart. Is this a normal canvas thing? Do LV Neverfull or Crossbody bags get the same damage and if so how quickly or is it better (more expensive) canvas? Those of you who buy preloved and recondition bags, do you have any tips?
> 
> I expect I’ll keep using it for work when I need a bag I’m less bothered about but I’m quite disappointed! However, I don’t expect anyone else would notice. Just me


That would bother me a bit. I think it is normal for canvas. It is only dyed on the top. There are some Coach bags that last forever and others that show wear on the corners after not much wear. I have had some leather bags it happened to. I have another with pebbled leather, made around the same time as the smooth leather bags that showed corner wear, that seems indestructible.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Fabulous recommendation! I’ve just looked it up and told DH that I’d like to go at the weekend! A lovely trip and an opportunity to carry a bag somewhere different.


Since you will be seeing it, here is a teaser.  There is a rather naughty dance scene early in the movie that left me fanning myself.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> I didn’t think I was a charm person, but this is perfection against the rich lush color of this bag! Wow! Love!
> 
> @Sparkletastic, I love your metrics! So well thought out. At this point, I prefer to buy multiples (different neutral color or size) or of bag styles I love and use regularly. and, I’m slowly rehoming (usually gifting to family and friends as I don’t usually sell) bags that are more placeholders or bag museum
> 
> i saw bigger premier bags carried all over Dubai, Paris, and London which was a reminder not to let go of larger versions of bags I love so long as I can easily carry them (with the considerations of weight and bulk)


I love / prefer multiples with 4 different models representing 11 of my 26 bags. If something works, it just works!


cowgirlsboots said:


> The yellow Miss Dior is adorable! Not my colour at all, but so beautiful!


Thank you! I never would have sought out a sunny yellow bag but ran across this Miss Dior resale and snapped it up because it was priced so well.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for reminding me that mustard is actually a shade of yellow- my mind was only picturing the bright tones...  This means I do have a yellow bag! And mustard yellow does work for me very well. It´s totally neutral.
> Actually is one of my daily bags- Dior New Lock in patent leather.
> 
> View attachment 5335260


Oooh! I wouldn’t have thought about getting a mustard colored bag. But, you’re right. I don’t know that I’d consider it a neutral but I could see it coordinating with a lot of colors well. 


papertiger said:


> *Playtime*
> 
> Charms and straps - lots of interchangeable options but I don't like it when the charm is too big or overwhelms the bag.
> 
> It looks a lot but I only have one of each charms, I find some people's charm collections actually make me feel anxious. I have enough habits with scarves.
> 
> Lots of my Gucci and H bags have detachable straps I can use them on each others but I always try to remember put them back where they belong the minute I get home otherwise I'll be in trouble.
> 
> H Flots (for big and green bags
> H Rodeo PM for any plainer bag - looks good on green and blue bags too
> Burberry Thomas punk bear - a present - he is now under glass
> H Carmen, the simplest but my favourite/most used charm.
> Tassels were used to accessorise Spanish horse manes on parade - I have the Carmen, but also all the Guccis from the New BTHs
> Web-Stripe detachable short strap on my Travel half-moon and the red suede plain one from the Lady Web both look good on my beige BTH, the second also works on my dark red Bolide as does the red strap
> The metallic heart on the Gucci Leather Hearts Boston is detachable and also looks good on any bigger, plainer Gucci bag if the mood takes me, as do the detachable tassels
> I can use my black lizard Gucci strap from the vintage Padlock on my H Kelly but I would only add it for security not to actually carry it.
> I have the most beautiful Cartujano black on black calf hair/polished leather strap I will be pleased to use on my new bag and add a longer web-stripe strap too including black croc Gucci Aviatrix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335366
> View attachment 5335368
> View attachment 5335372
> View attachment 5335374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335367
> View attachment 5335383
> View attachment 5335384
> View attachment 5335381
> View attachment 5335388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335369
> View attachment 5335371
> View attachment 5335380


Your G Bamboo bags are so adorable!!!!

I never think of myself as liking accessories but I do love tassels and have one on my YSL camera bag. I also like the Dior charms on my tote. So, maybe I’m an accessories minimalist. 

I think where I draw the line, is I don’t like _adding_ things to my bags.


Katinahat said:


> On a different subject, I posted this on the Coach chat thread a few days ago but wonder what you think as know I’m amongst helpful experts here. I suddenly notice that my signature canvas Coach tote is showing damage on the corners where it folds to a point. It’s not bad it’s just the colour has worn off.
> View attachment 5335530
> 
> 
> None of my leather bags has this happen so quickly and actually most not at all! However, I’ve noticed most of my bags don’t fold to this kind of point. My grey Bayswater does have some rubbing issues but it’s been used about 500 times and is 7 years old. I just use a little grey polish on that and it comes up a treat.
> 
> My questions:
> Would this bother you after approximately 100 carries? It’s not that old (1.5 years) and I used it a lot after the first lockdown but I don’t think it should show damage. Would you keep carrying it? I’m definitely a leather girl at heart. Is this a normal canvas thing? Do LV Neverfull or Crossbody bags get the same damage and if so how quickly or is it better (more expensive) canvas? Those of you who buy preloved and recondition bags, do you have any tips?
> 
> I expect I’ll keep using it for work when I need a bag I’m less bothered about but I’m quite disappointed! However, I don’t expect anyone else would notice. Just me


Being honest, that would drive me batty and unless I could fix it, I’d sell the bag.

My Jimmy Choo Raven has sometimes gotten rubbed corners and I touch it up with a dye pen and then condition so it looks like new. But, it’s black leather not canvas. That being said, I’d bet there’s a similar option (dye pen plus a protectant??) for canvas. I’d even ask in the LV group if I were you. Good luck!


----------



## Sparkletastic

We’ve been talking a bit about CPW, # of wears, frequency of use, etc. as analytical tools to help us manage our collections and it’s made me think.

I started out with a hard limit on number of bags. Over time I realized I don’t care about that - I care that I use and appreciate all I own. _(Ironically, I’ve naturally floated under the limit I found so hard to live with before. LOL!) _

I also tracked CPW then ditched it for reasons I mentioned earlier - I truly do not care.

I had a phase where I only bought bags if I felt I could “get my money out of them” when I sold. But, why? I don’t buy anything else (other than real estate) with this mindset. And it pushed me to resale which I’d rather not do as much going forward. So that silly limitation went out the window.

And, due to Covid, I’m letting go of the  “must wear a certain # of times of year” metric. It’s unattainable due to world wide changes and, therefore, has no bearing on whether I should keep a bag.

So, now my place of peace is just this: I simply want to maintain a collection that covers all my needs and satisfies my love for variety with bags I dearly love and use.
• No buying mistakes
• No museum pieces
• No trendy pieces that will get on my nerves when the trend is over
• No buying substitute bags - get *exactly* what I want regardless of price _(high or low)_
• Allow frequently used items to fade from focus but stay in my collection if they’re still loved and get at least some wear. 
• And, having stolen @papertiger’s approach , only buy a bag when it upgrades my collection in a way that is meaningful to me. _(Note: “upgrading” is not a euphemism for buying ever more expensive bags.)_

I simply don’t want a controlling / limiting mindset about my bags. I want to enjoy my bags in a fluid way with guardrails designed to enhance my version of happy.  

*What has been your epiphany about how you evaluate/ manage your collection that’s very different from where you started?  What caused the change? *


----------



## 880

I realized that I do have a charm made for my custom Buffalo Dalmatian Duret bag. All hand stitched by Duret atelier





my bag epiphany is simply buy what you truly love that you can imagine using for many many years that goes with almost everything in my wardrobe (not too hard since I stick to neutral colors). If I buy classic with a twist, my pieces are kind of not quite in fashion ans not quite out of fashion either

i saw a lot of women in europe carrying larger kelly bags or chanel CF. Still some mini bags, but not all


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m so sorry for your losing your best friend! Sending a virtual hug. xxx



Thank you @cowgirlsboots, I appreciate it.


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for reminding me that mustard is actually a shade of yellow- my mind was only picturing the bright tones...  This means I do have a yellow bag! And mustard yellow does work for me very well. It´s totally neutral.
> Actually is one of my daily bags- Dior New Lock in patent leather.
> 
> View attachment 5335260



Stunning bag! I love, love, love your collection of vintage Dior!


----------



## JenJBS

My three orange bags, for this Color week.

Fun Dirt Bag tote from a visit to Moab with Mom. Yes, they dye it with the actual dirt. 
This was the only orange bag I had ever owned before this Thread, when I saw such great orange bags! 


Behno Ina bag in apricot. (Orange seemed the best week for it.)
Coach Swinger20 in orange.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve been talking a bit about CPW, # of wears, frequency of use, etc. as analytical tools to help us manage our collections and it’s made me think.
> 
> I started out with a hard limit on number of bags. Over time I realized I don’t care about that - I care that I use and appreciate all I own. _(Ironically, I’ve naturally floated under the limit I found so hard to live with before. LOL!) _
> 
> I also tracked CPW then ditched it for reasons I mentioned earlier - I truly do not care.
> 
> I had a phase where I only bought bags if I felt I could “get my money out of them” when I sold. But, why? I don’t buy anything else (other than real estate) with this mindset. And it pushed me to resale which I’d rather not do as much going forward. So that silly limitation went out the window.
> 
> And, due to Covid, I’m letting go of the  “must wear a certain # of times of year” metric. It’s unattainable due to world wide changes and, therefore, has no bearing on whether I should keep a bag.
> 
> So, now my place of peace is just this: I simply want to maintain a collection that covers all my needs and satisfies my love for variety with bags I dearly love and use.
> • No buying mistakes
> • No museum pieces
> • No trendy pieces that will get on my nerves when the trend is over
> • No buying substitute bags - get *exactly* what I want regardless of price _(high or low)_
> • Allow frequently used items to fade from focus but stay in my collection if they’re still loved and get at least some wear.
> • And, having stolen @papertiger’s approach , only buy a bag when it upgrades my collection in a way that is meaningful to me. _(Note: “upgrading” is not a euphemism for buying ever more expensive bags.)_
> 
> I simply don’t want a controlling / limiting mindset about my bags. I want to enjoy my bags in a fluid way with guardrails designed to enhance my version of happy.
> 
> *What has been your epiphany about how you evaluate/ manage your collection that’s very different from where you started?  What caused the change? *



I think I mentioned this a number of pages ago, but my biggest bag epiphany has been that I don’t need to own all the things. So many bags are so pretty and there are more bags I love the look of than I could possibly ever carry. So I’ve learned to limit my purchases to items I will use. I don’t worry about CPW, but I want to use them, rather than have museum pieces. Everything else can be visited either online or in person, or can be seen on all the lovely people on this thread, and I can just admire from afar and/or vicariously through all of you. This scratches the bag itch. It took me a long time and a lot of mistakes and money before I realized this, but I’m happy to have reached this place.


----------



## dramaprincess713

DME said:


> DH got me the Passy for Christmas 2006 when I was pregnant with DD. I bought the matching wallet a few months later with some Neiman Marcus gifts cards I had and got one of the Epi bag charms in black to go with the bag a few years after that. I don’t use the bag as often as I used to as it’s a little more structured and formal for how I’m dressing right now, but it’s a sentimental piece and will always be part of my collection for that reason.
> 
> The black version was also quite gorgeous. So nice that you owned one!
> 
> Question for everyone: Do you have a sentimental bag? If so, what is it and why?


Sentimental bags is partly why it is so hard for me to downsize my collection! I place a great deal of sentimental value in things - either because it holds a memory or it was a gift. Gifts are particularly hard for me to get rid of - bags or otherwise. My love language is gifts, and getting rid of gifts almost feels like I'm somehow getting rid of the person who gave me the gift, even though I know that is silly and nonsensical. My sentimental bags include:


My Coach Burrugh and PLG tote were both gifts from my husband, and even though I picked them both out, they are never leaving my collection. The Coach was the last gift I got form him before he proposed. We were in Atlantic City (he was working, I just tagged along), and I found it in the outlets. I mentioned that I was thinking about going back and getting it, and he got it for me. The PLG was a gift for our 3rd anniversary - the leather anniversary. 
I'm sentimental about my KS polar bear tote because I adore polar bears, and it's the only bag that my husband actually encouraged me to get and said that he thought "I needed it."   He thinks I have far too many bags (he's right, lol), so this is a huge statement from him.
My LV Croissette Vanilla Epi was a college graduating gift from my parents. It was my first LV, and even though it was pre-loved, it was more money than either of use ever dreamed of spending on a bag at the time. 
I have a KS tweed-like flap bag that my mom got me on a random shopping trip. We both found bags we liked that day but neither of us wanted to buy it for ourselves so we bought them for each other instead. My mom got the better deal because my bag cost less than the one she liked that I bought for her.
My Kacy Yom Eun Bi is sentimental because it reminds me of my cousin who passed. Her name was nearly the same as the name of the bag. When I came across this bag, it felt like I was meant to own it. It was red (I had been searching for a red bag), it was by a Korean designer, it had a name nearly the same as my cousin, and it was actually a style that I liked. It's also sentimental in that it was partly a gift - my husband paid half of it for me, despite thinking I have more bags than one person could ever need, because I had already put so much sentimental value into it before even owning it. 
I have a glitter KS pouch, that I think is technically a tablet pouch. However, I use it as a clutch. It was a gift from my best friend so again, sentimental because it was a gift. It was also the clutch I used for my wedding so there's sentimental value there for that reason as well. 
I'm sentimental about my KS burgundy tote (gosh, there's a lot of KS on this list!) that I recently repurchased because of the memories of when I first purchased the bag. It was on a pre-wedding shopping trip of my best friend, and it just brings up a lot of good memories of that day and that time period in general. 
I'm sentimental about my black Arayla Harlow bag because I actually modified it to add studs to the top. I modeled it after a bag I had gotten in Korea many summers ago and loved, but the bag from Korea was cheap and falling apart. Even though it's not the same bag, at all, the Arayla now brings up fond memories of that summer in Korea, buying the original bag with my aunt, and specific outings I used the original bag.
I have a no-name beaded handbag from a street vendor in London that I bought when I studied abroad there. Even all these years later, I still think it is beautiful, and it reminds me of that study abroad semester it has sentimental value. 



Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Orange & Yellow Bags*
> 
> I love and look good in citrusy colors but, like with pink which is my favorite color, I struggle to find pretty meets sophisticated options.
> 
> *2016:*
> Dooney & Bourke Alto Evelina Tote in orange
> View attachment 5332407
> 
> Both the bag and this jacket are long gone. Neither is missed.
> 
> *2022:*
> Miss Dior Sliding Chain Shoulder Bag in yellow Lambskin with ghw (one of the 3 Miss Diors I own and love)
> View attachment 5332406
> 
> I always get so many compliments when I wear this bag. And, it’s impossible to be unhappy wearing it.





whateve said:


> View attachment 5332418
> 
> 
> My only yellow bag. To me, it is the perfect yellow. After I got it, I never wanted another yellow bag. It makes me happy every time I carry it. It's a Coach legacy duffle from 2012. I bought it new and have had in my collection since 2013.
> 
> I have two orange bags. My daughter fell in love with the coral patent Coach Audrey when we saw it in the store. It is her favorite color. It was made in 2012. I bought it used in 2013. I like the color but am not crazy about the tote style of the bag. I keep in my collection because it is good to carry in the rain and because I don't want to get rid of it before offering it to my daughter.
> 
> View attachment 5332419
> 
> 
> My other orange bag is this vintage Coach, made in 1997. I bought it in 2017. We were at a antiques swap meet. I saw it and decided it was priced too high. Then later I decided I wanted it. I tried to backtrack but couldn't find it. The next week I found the same style and color on etsy for a better price. Like a lot of my vintage bags, I love it but don't carry it much. I always carry it around Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 5332422


I have no yellow bags, but I love both of your yellow bags! They are so fun and happy - it makes me want to go out and get a yellow bag of my own!



Vintage Leather said:


> Last night, Max went over the rainbow bridge. I like to think he’s napping in VintageDaddy’s arms, and maybe even playing SqueakyToyTug with Jenny and Fritz. It was very unexpected. The vet told us a year ago he had a slight heart murmur. But, it’s a nightmare and he was young for the breed and it’s been tough. I think Max was the only being in the last two years who hugged me and touched me every day (VintageMama has nerve damage, and the Knight too much of a teenager) so there is a bit of self pity in amongst the grief.
> 
> So I’m trying to distract myself and stop crying, and catching up on the last 40 or so pages.
> 
> My signature color is … color. i got in a “baby in the corner” snit a decade or so ago, when I realized most plus sized clothes were black, and I hate feeling like someone wants to diminish me. I look best in jewel tones, and am usually wearing royal purple, sapphire, pigeon blood Ruby, turquoise, shocking pink. Most of my Hermes scarves are in yellow.
> 
> I think my wardrobe would be smaller if I could decide on a signature neutral. Black compliments my vibrant clothing better, but brown looks better on me. So I have an equal representation of both.
> 
> My hometown? The city that just makes me feel like I’m slipping into a comfortable pair of slippers? It’s a tie. Menaggio in Italy is a good mix between rural and urban, with an international vibe, mountains and water, snow and beach. Palm Springs in California is an artist town with amazing food and that rural/urban but never suburban, and Max loved going there on vacation.


I am so very sorry to hear this. Pets truly are family, and losing them is devastating. My thoughts are with you. 



papertiger said:


> Love you're bright blue pops. I was going to buy a Gucci bag in bright blue (Gucci Marmont camera style with enamel hw) last year but I sat on my hands. I have an Hermes hat that's bright blue called the Paris- not quite Royal, slightly brighter, and it really lifts my spirits.


Oooh, your Hermes sounds gorgeous!!!



Katinahat said:


> Your relationship with your mum sounds wonderful despite any language and cultural barrier. That and with your aunt. I’m glad your special place is where you can connect with your family routes. My mum won’t speak to her sister anymore (or her brother) so our routes are complicated. A long and difficult story with fault on both sides but (in the opinion of DH, my sister and I) mostly with my mum and brother. My aunt wants to restore the relationship but my parents won’t. My mum went ballistic at me for continuing a relationship with my aunt who is very special to me. Threatening all sorts if I didn’t cut her off too. It’s reached a impasse now where we don’t speak about her but it makes me very sad and limits my contact with both. I can’t have them together for Christmas etc.





DME said:


> The two places in the world where I feel most comfortable are London and Las Vegas. I would move to either, and we are considering the latter for when we retire. They both just feel like home to me. I’m a fan of cities in general. I think some of that has to do with growing up in an extremely rural area, which I hated and always wanted to leave. Everyone was the same, thee was no diversity. I always felt like I just never fit in.
> 
> Japan is on my bucket list. Has been since high school when I had a roommate from there and she taught me a lot about it.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your complicated family dynamic. It reminds me of my own. There’s drama on both sides of the family and no one really speaks to one another. It’s sad, really. I’m friendly with, but not close to, a couple of my cousins and we all agree the drama of our parents’ generation is ridiculous. After an ugly, multi-year incident over my late grandmother’s estate, my father and I no longer speak. My parents are divorced and I have an evil stepmother who hates my brother and me and has worked to drive a wedge between my father and us, so she couldn’t be happier. My mom and I are really different, so butt heads constantly; it’s just easier to limit contact. My brother and I have never been close, and I partly blame my parents for that because they drove the divide. I always wish these relationships were better and I’ve always longed to have family that was close. My best friend and I always referred to one another as family by choice, but I lost her to breast cancer four weeks ago, so that one bright spot outside of my immediate family (DH and DD) is, unfortunately, gone.





880 said:


> I am so sorry. I have a similar family dynamic (Fight since 1998 in the parents generation over grandparents estate)  My stepmother kind of stepped in between me and my stepfather (who raised me) while he was alive, and she no longer talks to us. I also have cousins who agree the family fighting is our parents generation. Family is hard.





whateve said:


> I'm sorry for the drama with your mom and your aunt. One of my daughters is very manipulative and convinced my parents that we were terrible people. My parents then decided that my husband was a villain and told me that I could visit but I couldn't bring him. From that point on, they ignored my other children, didn't even send them a birthday card. Before he died, my father admitted they were wrong but still didn't apologize. Even though both of my parents have been gone for a long time, I can't forgive them.


I'm so sorry to hear about everyone's difficult family dynamics, and @DME, so very sorry for the loss of your best friend. Family can be so hard and complicated. 



ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the gorgeous photos. I'm so glad to hear that you were able to recharge your batteries by the (warm) seashore.
> 
> In answer to your question, I'm fortunate to be living in the place that means a lot to me! Mr. PG and I discovered this stretch of the California coast many years ago on a vacation, and we set it as a goal to retire here. Many years later, here we are, and I treasure every day.
> 
> I once saw a poster in a local café that read "If you're lucky enough to live by the ocean, you're lucky enough." I find this a good thought!
> 
> View attachment 5332687


Wow, so beautiful!



SakuraSakura said:


> Okay everybody, let's make some noise! I promised my shoe collection and I intend to deliver it. I don't know if I should include my run-of-the-mill everyday shoes but I want to include my most noteworthy ones. Now, I've thrifted all of these shoes. The prices range from between $7 - $24.99. I'm really excited to show you guys what I have.
> 
> I just bought these an hour ago. They are the Miz Mooz Alisa bootie. I love how they took inspiration from the Victorian period. The flared and curved heel makes them easy to walk in and comfortable. They were $24.99.
> 
> View attachment 5332863


These are awesome! I feel like you must have such great style!



Katinahat said:


> So today was difficult. I went back to work after my trip energised and feeling good. It was a training day so straight into a zoom course. About 30 mins in, the trainer was suddenly talking about something so close to my past that I felt she was describing me. It was a trigger that I wasn’t prepared for and I was emotional as a result. Feels like no matter how much better I get this keeps happening. Today, I felt sad.
> 
> I’ve spent some time this evening updating my bag spreadsheet as a distraction. I’ve been looking at how many times I need to wear each of my newer bags to get down the cost per wear to a lower level. My 2015 Bayswater is doing okay as it’s been used over 400 times as are my 2016 Cara and 2018 Seaton at over 200 each. I’ve decided that I should be saving up to buy what I want next and for various other things like renovations and travel. However, I also shouldn’t be purchasing anything else new until I’ve reduced the cost per wear of what I already have. The new column I’ve added is a figure of total number of wears needed for each bag based on initial cost minus no of wears this year to show which bags I might prioritise carrying. Not sure if I explained that very well? Probably I sound a bit spreadsheet obsessed  !
> 
> My newish Black Alexa Icon and new Pink Mini Alexa are clearly up there needing usage but most of my smaller event/evening bags do too. I need to go out more too! Planning which bags to carry to work and thinking of other places to go should also make a pleasant distraction.


Oof, I'm sorry you had such a hard day. I hope now, later on in the week, you are feeling a bit better. 



Kimbashop said:


> Where did you visit when you were there?
> 
> Yes, I think they will have wonderful memories. My mother passed away sadly when they were very little. She used to live in the cape house and I had planned for fun visits with Grammy. It makes me sad that they will grow up not knowing or remembering her. At least they have wonderful memories of my sister (who lives in the house year-round) and some of my other family members there.


I'm so sorry to hear about your mother.  My mother-in-law passed before my daughter and niece were born, and they would have been her only grandchildren. It makes me sad that she'll never know her granddaughters or that the will never know their grandmother.



papertiger said:


> On a naughty but nice note I just bought my bag of the year (planned)    .
> 
> My sig neutral, my Gucci sig style.
> 
> I bought it through my SA today and will collect on Saturday when I go to look at the SS22 preview.
> 
> *Why did I buy today? *
> Because there's a dreaded increase on a lot of Gucci tomorrow and I was planning on buy this (or a smaller version) on Saturday anyway.
> 
> I don't ever expect to find everything I want on sale, bonus if it is if I can wait that long - but I really hate the intermittent price increases (this bag has been out less than a month). I've been caught a couple of times before and then have to really swallow hard and save money elsewhere to give me back peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-bamboo-1947-medium-top-handle-bag-p-67220610ODP1060
> 
> 
> 
> It's a (So Black) Med BTH (actually the largest size they do ATM). It comes with a alternative web-stripe strap (although I have a few of those now) and a mirror. Black hardware (fingers crossed it stays that way) Black leather-lined. The outside leather is a kind of stamped but looks like smooth from a distance. I have this type of leather on other bags and it's very resistant to scratches and scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 5334551


This is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for black hardware on black bags, and I love everything about this Gucci!



JenJBS said:


> The gold/bronze Kurt Geiger bag arrived today. And immediately got returned. It was still in the factory wrapping, so wasn't a floor item that people handled. And in the corners the metallic color was already showing wear. Wear without ever being used. Nope. Will not be looking at any further Kurt Geiger bags.


Oh, what a let down! Kurt Geiger has been on my radar for awhile, and it's been his metallic bags that I've been most drawn too. It's disappointing that the quality isn't there. 



papertiger said:


> *Playtime*
> 
> Charms and straps - lots of interchangeable options but I don't like it when the charm is too big or overwhelms the bag.
> 
> It looks a lot but I only have one of each charms, I find some people's charm collections actually make me feel anxious. I have enough habits with scarves.
> 
> Lots of my Gucci and H bags have detachable straps I can use them on each others but I always try to remember put them back where they belong the minute I get home otherwise I'll be in trouble.
> 
> H Flots (for big and green bags
> H Rodeo PM for any plainer bag - looks good on green and blue bags too
> Burberry Thomas punk bear - a present - he is now under glass
> H Carmen, the simplest but my favourite/most used charm.
> Tassels were used to accessorise Spanish horse manes on parade - I have the Carmen, but also all the Guccis from the New BTHs
> Web-Stripe detachable short strap on my Travel half-moon and the red suede plain one from the Lady Web both look good on my beige BTH, the second also works on my dark red Bolide as does the red strap
> The metallic heart on the Gucci Leather Hearts Boston is detachable and also looks good on any bigger, plainer Gucci bag if the mood takes me, as do the detachable tassels
> I can use my black lizard Gucci strap from the vintage Padlock on my H Kelly but I would only add it for security not to actually carry it.
> I have the most beautiful Cartujano black on black calf hair/polished leather strap I will be pleased to use on my new bag and add a longer web-stripe strap too including black croc Gucci Aviatrix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335366
> View attachment 5335368
> View attachment 5335372
> View attachment 5335374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335367
> View attachment 5335383
> View attachment 5335384
> View attachment 5335381
> View attachment 5335388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335369
> View attachment 5335371
> View attachment 5335380


I love this! I've amassed a decent collection of charms through the years, but I'm bad about actually using them. Do you tend to leave your charms on their respective bags and only change it to another one when you want to? Or do you take them on and off each time you use the bag? I don't keep charms on my bag, and I feel like part of the reason I'm bad about using them is that I forget to put on a charm before I leave the apartment. 



Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve been talking a bit about CPW, # of wears, frequency of use, etc. as analytical tools to help us manage our collections and it’s made me think.
> 
> I started out with a hard limit on number of bags. Over time I realized I don’t care about that - I care that I use and appreciate all I own. _(Ironically, I’ve naturally floated under the limit I found so hard to live with before. LOL!) _
> 
> I also tracked CPW then ditched it for reasons I mentioned earlier - I truly do not care.
> 
> I had a phase where I only bought bags if I felt I could “get my money out of them” when I sold. But, why? I don’t buy anything else (other than real estate) with this mindset. And it pushed me to resale which I’d rather not do as much going forward. So that silly limitation went out the window.
> 
> And, due to Covid, I’m letting go of the  “must wear a certain # of times of year” metric. It’s unattainable due to world wide changes and, therefore, has no bearing on whether I should keep a bag.
> 
> So, now my place of peace is just this: I simply want to maintain a collection that covers all my needs and satisfies my love for variety with bags I dearly love and use.
> • No buying mistakes
> • No museum pieces
> • No trendy pieces that will get on my nerves when the trend is over
> • No buying substitute bags - get *exactly* what I want regardless of price _(high or low)_
> • Allow frequently used items to fade from focus but stay in my collection if they’re still loved and get at least some wear.
> • And, having stolen @papertiger’s approach , only buy a bag when it upgrades my collection in a way that is meaningful to me. _(Note: “upgrading” is not a euphemism for buying ever more expensive bags.)_
> 
> I simply don’t want a controlling / limiting mindset about my bags. I want to enjoy my bags in a fluid way with guardrails designed to enhance my version of happy.
> 
> *What has been your epiphany about how you evaluate/ manage your collection that’s very different from where you started?  What caused the change? *


What a great question! I'm not a CPW person. The idea of tracking bag usage is both interesting/appealing and too much work for me. It's also never quite made sense for my in my mind because I have bags that I know will get little use due to its size or intended purpose (ex: a clutch), but that doesn't necessarily mean I want to get rid of it. I think I'm still trying to figure out how to evaluate/manage my collection though. I have a list of all my bags, roughly sorted by size/usage. So, all my totes are one category, larger non-tote shoulder bags are another, medium-large hand carry bags are another, etc. And, I have a general target number of bags I'd like to stay at. But none of this helps me manage my collection, and I'm very far over my target number already. I'm really not sure where to go from here in terms of managing my collection, but I'd love to hear from others on how they do so!


----------



## whateve

dramaprincess713 said:


> Sentimental bags is partly why it is so hard for me to downsize my collection! I place a great deal of sentimental value in things - either because it holds a memory or it was a gift. Gifts are particularly hard for me to get rid of - bags or otherwise. My love language is gifts, and getting rid of gifts almost feels like I'm somehow getting rid of the person who gave me the gift, even though I know that is silly and nonsensical. My sentimental bags include:
> 
> 
> My Coach Burrugh and PLG tote were both gifts from my husband, and even though I picked them both out, they are never leaving my collection. The Coach was the last gift I got form him before he proposed. We were in Atlantic City (he was working, I just tagged along), and I found it in the outlets. I mentioned that I was thinking about going back and getting it, and he got it for me. The PLG was a gift for our 3rd anniversary - the leather anniversary.
> I'm sentimental about my KS polar bear tote because I adore polar bears, and it's the only bag that my husband actually encouraged me to get and said that he thought "I needed it."   He thinks I have far too many bags (he's right, lol), so this is a huge statement from him.
> My LV Croissette Vanilla Epi was a college graduating gift from my parents. It was my first LV, and even though it was pre-loved, it was more money than either of use ever dreamed of spending on a bag at the time.
> I have a KS tweed-like flap bag that my mom got me on a random shopping trip. We both found bags we liked that day but neither of us wanted to buy it for ourselves so we bought them for each other instead. My mom got the better deal because my bag cost less than the one she liked that I bought for her.
> My Kacy Yom Eun Bi is sentimental because it reminds me of my cousin who passed. Her name was nearly the same as the name of the bag. When I came across this bag, it felt like I was meant to own it. It was red (I had been searching for a red bag), it was by a Korean designer, it had a name nearly the same as my cousin, and it was actually a style that I liked. It's also sentimental in that it was partly a gift - my husband paid half of it for me, despite thinking I have more bags than one person could ever need, because I had already put so much sentimental value into it before even owning it.
> I have a glitter KS pouch, that I think is technically a tablet pouch. However, I use it as a clutch. It was a gift from my best friend so again, sentimental because it was a gift. It was also the clutch I used for my wedding so there's sentimental value there for that reason as well.
> I'm sentimental about my KS burgundy tote (gosh, there's a lot of KS on this list!) that I recently repurchased because of the memories of when I first purchased the bag. It was on a pre-wedding shopping trip of my best friend, and it just brings up a lot of good memories of that day and that time period in general.
> I'm sentimental about my black Arayla Harlow bag because I actually modified it to add studs to the top. I modeled it after a bag I had gotten in Korea many summers ago and loved, but the bag from Korea was cheap and falling apart. Even though it's not the same bag, at all, the Arayla now brings up fond memories of that summer in Korea, buying the original bag with my aunt, and specific outings I used the original bag.
> I have a no-name beaded handbag from a street vendor in London that I bought when I studied abroad there. Even all these years later, I still think it is beautiful, and it reminds me of that study abroad semester it has sentimental value.
> 
> 
> I have no yellow bags, but I love both of your yellow bags! They are so fun and happy - it makes me want to go out and get a yellow bag of my own!
> 
> 
> I am so very sorry to hear this. Pets truly are family, and losing them is devastating. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> 
> Oooh, your Hermes sounds gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about everyone's difficult family dynamics, and @DME, so very sorry for the loss of your best friend. Family can be so hard and complicated.
> 
> 
> Wow, so beautiful!
> 
> 
> These are awesome! I feel like you must have such great style!
> 
> 
> Oof, I'm sorry you had such a hard day. I hope now, later on in the week, you are feeling a bit better.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your mother.  My mother-in-law passed before my daughter and niece were born, and they would have been her only grandchildren. It makes me sad that she'll never know her granddaughters or that the will never know their grandmother.
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for black hardware on black bags, and I love everything about this Gucci!
> 
> 
> Oh, what a let down! Kurt Geiger has been on my radar for awhile, and it's been his metallic bags that I've been most drawn too. It's disappointing that the quality isn't there.
> 
> 
> I love this! I've amassed a decent collection of charms through the years, but I'm bad about actually using them. Do you tend to leave your charms on their respective bags and only change it to another one when you want to? Or do you take them on and off each time you use the bag? I don't keep charms on my bag, and I feel like part of the reason I'm bad about using them is that I forget to put on a charm before I leave the apartment.
> 
> 
> What a great question! I'm not a CPW person. The idea of tracking bag usage is both interesting/appealing and too much work for me. It's also never quite made sense for my in my mind because I have bags that I know will get little use due to its size or intended purpose (ex: a clutch), but that doesn't necessarily mean I want to get rid of it. I think I'm still trying to figure out how to evaluate/manage my collection though. I have a list of all my bags, roughly sorted by size/usage. So, all my totes are one category, larger non-tote shoulder bags are another, medium-large hand carry bags are another, etc. And, I have a general target number of bags I'd like to stay at. But none of this helps me manage my collection, and I'm very far over my target number already. I'm really not sure where to go from here in terms of managing my collection, but I'd love to hear from others on how they do so!


As far as leaving charms on bags - I do it both ways. There are some charms that are so perfect on a certain bag that I know I'll always want to use that charm with that bag. On those bags, I leave the charm on the bag. For others, it is best to remove the charms and store them in one location. Too often, I've wanted to use a certain charm but couldn't remember what bag it was on. This is particularly an issue when the charms are holiday related. I have hearts that I use around Valentine's day, for example. I also have some charms that look equally good on several bags so they don't stay on a particular bag.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> *What has been your epiphany about how you evaluate/ manage your collection that’s very different from where you started?  What caused the change? *



I’m glad that you are removing unnecessary guardrails in terms of managing your collection and understanding what are the best decisions factors for you!

I would love to have a bigger epiphany right now, but I don’t know that I do. Right now what I’ve got is:

buy what sparks joy
but

wait three weeks




JenJBS said:


> My three orange bags, for this Color week.
> 
> Fun Dirt Bag tote from a visit to Moab with Mom. Yes, they dye it with the actual dirt.
> This was the only orange bag I had ever owned before this Thread, when I saw such great orange bags!
> 
> 
> Behno Ina bag in apricot. (Orange seemed the best week for it.)
> Coach Swinger20 in orange.
> 
> View attachment 5335792
> View attachment 5335793
> View attachment 5335794



Love your orange bags!!! Especially that Behno Ina. I keep thinking I need to try one of those.

……

I don’t have any bags for this color week, ended up selling my orange and yellow bags from last year.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I would love to have a bigger epiphany right now, but I don’t know that I do. Right now what I’ve got is:
> 
> buy what sparks joy
> but
> 
> wait three weeks
> 
> Love your orange bags!!! Especially that Behno Ina. I keep thinking I need to try one of those.



Wise philosophy! 

Thank you!    I don't like the new ruched top/closure and want them to go back to the old drawstring style. They finally came out with gorgeous orchid color in regular/ medium instead of just the mini, and I can't even buy it since it's the new ruched top. I just think the tab on the side looks off without the drawstring pulls with it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

DME said:


> I think I mentioned this a number of pages ago, but my biggest bag epiphany has been that I don’t need to own all the things. So many bags are so pretty and there are more bags I love the look of than I could possibly ever carry. So I’ve learned to limit my purchases to items I will use. I don’t worry about CPW, but I want to use them, rather than have museum pieces. Everything else can be visited either online or in person, or can be seen on all the lovely people on this thread, and I can just admire from afar and/or vicariously through all of you. This scratches the bag itch. It took me a long time and a lot of mistakes and money before I realized this, but I’m happy to have reached this place.


I long to be at this place! I am old enough to know better, but I still struggle with wanting all the things and wanting, to me, turns to purchases or planned purchases. It is color, interesting details, or specific leathers that really get me, and I haven't figured out how to resist. I am really struggling, especially these days, because I really can't seem to find bags in my collection I'm OK with getting rid of, and I have a fair number of bags I plan to purchase - neither of which are in line with my goal of downsizing. I want two opposing things so badly, and I can't seem to reconcile them or come to peace with one "winning" over the other.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Surprisingly, as large as my collection is, I have no orange or yellow bags. I guess neither are really my color, though some of the bags here have me wanting a hello bag! I used to own two orange bags, both Kate Spade. (Goodness, I never realized until this post how much Kate Spade I had/have!) These were the bags, but both have since been sold:


----------



## afroken

Sparkletastic said:


> *What has been your epiphany about how you evaluate/ manage your collection that’s very different from where you started?  What caused the change? *





Jereni said:


> I’m glad that you are removing unnecessary guardrails in terms of managing your collection and understanding what are the best decisions factors for you!
> 
> I would love to have a bigger epiphany right now, but I don’t know that I do. Right now what I’ve got is:
> 
> buy what sparks joy
> but
> 
> wait three weeks


I don't have a big epiphany either regarding how I manage my collection. But contrary to what many tpf members have said across the threads, I actually think that staying on tpf has curbed my purchases. Everytime I come across a bag that I'm interested in, I always search up tpf to see reviews, and based on other people's experiences, try to gauge whether this would be a purchase that I would appreciate some time down the road. I also try to get other people's opinions on whether a particular bag would be a good choice, and many times, I've had helpful tpfers talk me out of buying a bag after some discussions. Sometimes when I see a bag that I'm interested in, it's easy to get my judgement clouded by all the marketing, but speaking with tpfers here have helped me keep grounded and not chase after the next pretty thing.

The bags that I buy always need to spark joy and be comfortable to wear for prolonged periods. I like to walk a lot rather than taking the public transit or driving, and I need to ensure that my bag is light. But just because a bag fits these two criteria do not mean I need to have them (because I really have more than enough bags already!). I've gone past my bag craze in my early bag addiction stage and can now admire bags from afar rather than wanting to buy everything that I like.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> I realized that I do have a charm made for my custom Buffalo Dalmatian Duret bag. All hand stitched by Duret atelier
> View attachment 5335717
> View attachment 5335718
> View attachment 5335719
> 
> 
> my bag epiphany is simply buy what you truly love that you can imagine using for many many years that goes with almost everything in my wardrobe (not too hard since I stick to neutral colors). If I buy classic with a twist, my pieces are kind of not quite in fashion ans not quite out of fashion either
> 
> i saw a lot of women in europe carrying larger kelly bags or chanel CF. Still some mini bags, but not all


Re: people carrying some larger bags like the Chanel jumbo.
I love fashion and am happy to enjoy a trend that appeals to me but comfort and practicality have to be in the mix. For example, I don’t care if C jumbos aren’t on trend. I want to carry my essentials like sunglasses so I need a purse large enough to work for me.  But, I also want bags small enough to make sense for my frame. That’s why I stick to smallish medium or medium bags. Either extreme just doesn’t appeal. 


DME said:


> I think I mentioned this a number of pages ago, but my biggest bag epiphany has been that I don’t need to own all the things. So many bags are so pretty and there are more bags I love the look of than I could possibly ever carry. So I’ve learned to limit my purchases to items I will use. I don’t worry about CPW, but I want to use them, rather than have museum pieces. Everything else can be visited either online or in person, or can be seen on all the lovely people on this thread, and I can just admire from afar and/or vicariously through all of you. This scratches the bag itch. It took me a long time and a lot of mistakes and money before I realized this, but I’m happy to have reached this place.


I do not yet get satisfied from seeing others own bags I like or want. I have no “vicarious living” genes. 


dramaprincess713 said:


> Sentimental bags is partly why it is so hard for me to downsize my collection! I place a great deal of sentimental value in things - either because it holds a memory or it was a gift. Gifts are particularly hard for me to get rid of - bags or otherwise. My love language is gifts, and getting rid of gifts almost feels like I'm somehow getting rid of the person who gave me the gift, even though I know that is silly and nonsensical. My sentimental bags include:
> 
> 
> My Coach Burrugh and PLG tote were both gifts from my husband, and even though I picked them both out, they are never leaving my collection. The Coach was the last gift I got form him before he proposed. We were in Atlantic City (he was working, I just tagged along), and I found it in the outlets. I mentioned that I was thinking about going back and getting it, and he got it for me. The PLG was a gift for our 3rd anniversary - the leather anniversary.
> I'm sentimental about my KS polar bear tote because I adore polar bears, and it's the only bag that my husband actually encouraged me to get and said that he thought "I needed it."   He thinks I have far too many bags (he's right, lol), so this is a huge statement from him.
> My LV Croissette Vanilla Epi was a college graduating gift from my parents. It was my first LV, and even though it was pre-loved, it was more money than either of use ever dreamed of spending on a bag at the time.
> I have a KS tweed-like flap bag that my mom got me on a random shopping trip. We both found bags we liked that day but neither of us wanted to buy it for ourselves so we bought them for each other instead. My mom got the better deal because my bag cost less than the one she liked that I bought for her.
> My Kacy Yom Eun Bi is sentimental because it reminds me of my cousin who passed. Her name was nearly the same as the name of the bag. When I came across this bag, it felt like I was meant to own it. It was red (I had been searching for a red bag), it was by a Korean designer, it had a name nearly the same as my cousin, and it was actually a style that I liked. It's also sentimental in that it was partly a gift - my husband paid half of it for me, despite thinking I have more bags than one person could ever need, because I had already put so much sentimental value into it before even owning it.
> I have a glitter KS pouch, that I think is technically a tablet pouch. However, I use it as a clutch. It was a gift from my best friend so again, sentimental because it was a gift. It was also the clutch I used for my wedding so there's sentimental value there for that reason as well.
> I'm sentimental about my KS burgundy tote (gosh, there's a lot of KS on this list!) that I recently repurchased because of the memories of when I first purchased the bag. It was on a pre-wedding shopping trip of my best friend, and it just brings up a lot of good memories of that day and that time period in general.
> I'm sentimental about my black Arayla Harlow bag because I actually modified it to add studs to the top. I modeled it after a bag I had gotten in Korea many summers ago and loved, but the bag from Korea was cheap and falling apart. Even though it's not the same bag, at all, the Arayla now brings up fond memories of that summer in Korea, buying the original bag with my aunt, and specific outings I used the original bag.
> I have a no-name beaded handbag from a street vendor in London that I bought when I studied abroad there. Even all these years later, I still think it is beautiful, and it reminds me of that study abroad semester it has sentimental value.
> 
> 
> I have no yellow bags, but I love both of your yellow bags! They are so fun and happy - it makes me want to go out and get a yellow bag of my own!
> 
> 
> I am so very sorry to hear this. Pets truly are family, and losing them is devastating. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> 
> Oooh, your Hermes sounds gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about everyone's difficult family dynamics, and @DME, so very sorry for the loss of your best friend. Family can be so hard and complicated.
> 
> 
> Wow, so beautiful!
> 
> 
> These are awesome! I feel like you must have such great style!
> 
> 
> Oof, I'm sorry you had such a hard day. I hope now, later on in the week, you are feeling a bit better.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your mother.  My mother-in-law passed before my daughter and niece were born, and they would have been her only grandchildren. It makes me sad that she'll never know her granddaughters or that the will never know their grandmother.
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for black hardware on black bags, and I love everything about this Gucci!
> 
> 
> Oh, what a let down! Kurt Geiger has been on my radar for awhile, and it's been his metallic bags that I've been most drawn too. It's disappointing that the quality isn't there.
> 
> 
> I love this! I've amassed a decent collection of charms through the years, but I'm bad about actually using them. Do you tend to leave your charms on their respective bags and only change it to another one when you want to? Or do you take them on and off each time you use the bag? I don't keep charms on my bag, and I feel like part of the reason I'm bad about using them is that I forget to put on a charm before I leave the apartment.
> 
> 
> What a great question! I'm not a CPW person. The idea of tracking bag usage is both interesting/appealing and too much work for me. It's also never quite made sense for my in my mind because I have bags that I know will get little use due to its size or intended purpose (ex: a clutch), but that doesn't necessarily mean I want to get rid of it. I think I'm still trying to figure out how to evaluate/manage my collection though. I have a list of all my bags, roughly sorted by size/usage. So, all my totes are one category, larger non-tote shoulder bags are another, medium-large hand carry bags are another, etc. And, I have a general target number of bags I'd like to stay at. But none of this helps me manage my collection, and I'm very far over my target number already. I'm really not sure where to go from here in terms of managing my collection, but I'd love to hear from others on how they do so!


While I have happy memories associated with some things, they don’t make me sentimental over them. Given that I love family, connections, traditions, I’m now curious why I don’t.

If I were you, I wouldn’t force myself to part with any bag that connects you with your happiest moments of life. If you have the space and don’t need to sell for cash, why not keep them? There is no bag police.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve been talking a bit about CPW, # of wears, frequency of use, etc. as analytical tools to help us manage our collections and it’s made me think.
> 
> I started out with a hard limit on number of bags. Over time I realized I don’t care about that - I care that I use and appreciate all I own. _(Ironically, I’ve naturally floated under the limit I found so hard to live with before. LOL!) _
> 
> I also tracked CPW then ditched it for reasons I mentioned earlier - I truly do not care.
> 
> I had a phase where I only bought bags if I felt I could “get my money out of them” when I sold. But, why? I don’t buy anything else (other than real estate) with this mindset. And it pushed me to resale which I’d rather not do as much going forward. So that silly limitation went out the window.
> 
> And, due to Covid, I’m letting go of the  “must wear a certain # of times of year” metric. It’s unattainable due to world wide changes and, therefore, has no bearing on whether I should keep a bag.
> 
> So, now my place of peace is just this: I simply want to maintain a collection that covers all my needs and satisfies my love for variety with bags I dearly love and use.
> • No buying mistakes
> • No museum pieces
> • No trendy pieces that will get on my nerves when the trend is over
> • No buying substitute bags - get *exactly* what I want regardless of price _(high or low)_
> • Allow frequently used items to fade from focus but stay in my collection if they’re still loved and get at least some wear.
> • And, having stolen @papertiger’s approach , only buy a bag when it upgrades my collection in a way that is meaningful to me. _(Note: “upgrading” is not a euphemism for buying ever more expensive bags.)_
> 
> I simply don’t want a controlling / limiting mindset about my bags. I want to enjoy my bags in a fluid way with guardrails designed to enhance my version of happy.
> 
> *What has been your epiphany about how you evaluate/ manage your collection that’s very different from where you started?  What caused the change? *


I don't know that I've had an epiphany with regard to my bag collection, but more of a slow realization/acknowledgment that a very large collection of bags is not for me.  However, I don't do well with too few either (unless I stay away from TPF ).  So I have to find my happy place or number (does not have to be too precise, just in the right ballpark).

I don't know if my mixed feelings about collection size are due to observing the differences in approach towards collecting between my mom and dad.  My mom was a collector.  She collected things and loved to surround herself with the things she loved.  My dad on the other hand is a minimalist.  He has always been that way, long before minimalism became a trend, and there were all these videos and systems of decluttering and books and blogs written about it.  To him, it is simply intrinsic to who he is as a person, to have only what he needs and uses.  And I greatly admire that, but although I aspire to be like him in this regard, I think there is quite a bit of my mom in me too.

So, I probably can't be a minimalist, but I do know that I need a collection that suits my lifestyle, not a fantasy lifestyle I don't have.  I am slowly trying to find my "happy" number.  This would be the point where I feel I am able to use everything with some level of regularity while at the same time having enough to meet my need for variety.

But it's not just about a number.  I also want every bag I own to be something I love; no "meh" bags in there or things that don't suit me.   With this in mind, I have been looking at my collection with a critical eye in the last few months.

So I suppose my place of peace is somewhat similar to yours.  I simply want a collection that is large enough to satisfy my need for variety, while at the same time being able to use everything in my collection, given the new post-covid world we are living in.  And of course they must be bags I love and enjoy using.

You have a few things in your list I have on mine too:  No buying mistakes (there have been a few -- impulse purchases after a stressful day come in this category.)   No trendy pieces.
No substitute bags  (OMG, this so resonated with me).  Just buy exactly what I want or not buy at all.
And finally, I would like to steal @papertiger's idea of a bag of the year, and add one bag per year (if I find something I love).


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I don't know that I've had an epiphany with regard to my bag collection, but more of a slow realization/acknowledgment that a very large collection of bags is not for me.  However, I don't do well with too few either (unless I stay away from TPF ).  So I have to find my happy place or number (does not have to be too precise, just in the right ballpark).
> 
> I don't know if my mixed feelings about collection size are due to observing the differences in approach towards collecting between my mom and dad.  My mom was a collector.  She collected things and loved to surround herself with the things she loved.  My dad on the other hand is a minimalist.  He has always been that way, long before it became fashionable to be a minimalist and there were all these videos and systems of decluttering and books and blogs written about it.  To him, it is simply intrinsic to who he is as a person, to have only what he needs and uses.  And I greatly admire that, but although I aspire to be like him in this regard, I think there is quite a bit of my mom in me too.
> 
> So, I probably can't be a minimalist, but I do know that I need a collection that suits my lifestyle, not a fantasy lifestyle I don't have.  I am slowly trying to find my "happy" number.  This would be the point where I feel I am able to use everything with some level of regularity while at the same time having enough to meet my need for variety.
> 
> But it's not just about a number.  I also want every bag I own to be something I love; no "meh" bags in there or things that don't suit me.   With this in mind, I have been looking at my collection with a critical eye in the last few months.
> 
> So I suppose my place of peace is somewhat similar to yours.  I simply want a collection that is large enough to satisfy my need for variety, while at the same time being able to use everything in my collection, given the new post-covid world we are living in.  And of course they must be bags I love and enjoy using.
> 
> You have a few things in your list I have on mine too:  No buying mistakes (there have been a few -- impulse purchases after a stressful day come in this category.)   No trendy pieces.
> No substitute bags  (OMG, this so resonated with me).  Just buy exactly what I want or not buy at all.
> And finally, I would like to steal @papertiger's idea of a bag of the year, and add one bag per year (if I find something I love).


I had parents who were very similar to yours. So, maybe you’re like me. I cannot stand extra anything around me. But, I looooove gorgeous decor, pretty clothes, soft fabrics, delicious cuisine, etc. I consider myself a _lush minimalist_.  I may get down to one coat but it’s gonna be mink.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Wise philosophy!
> 
> Thank you!   I don't like the new ruched top/closure and want them to go back to the old drawstring style. They finally came out with gorgeous orchid color in regular/ medium instead of just the mini, and I can't even buy it since it's the new ruched top. I just think the tab on the side looks off without the drawstring pulls with it.


I didn't notice that! I just looked their site and agree with you; the drawstring looked so much better. They have the mini in avocado in the old style. If it was on sale, I'd be tempted.


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> Sentimental bags is partly why it is so hard for me to downsize my collection! I place a great deal of sentimental value in things - either because it holds a memory or it was a gift. Gifts are particularly hard for me to get rid of - bags or otherwise. My love language is gifts, and getting rid of gifts almost feels like I'm somehow getting rid of the person who gave me the gift, even though I know that is silly and nonsensical. My sentimental bags include:
> 
> 
> My Coach Burrugh and PLG tote were both gifts from my husband, and even though I picked them both out, they are never leaving my collection. The Coach was the last gift I got form him before he proposed. We were in Atlantic City (he was working, I just tagged along), and I found it in the outlets. I mentioned that I was thinking about going back and getting it, and he got it for me. The PLG was a gift for our 3rd anniversary - the leather anniversary.
> I'm sentimental about my KS polar bear tote because I adore polar bears, and it's the only bag that my husband actually encouraged me to get and said that he thought "I needed it."   He thinks I have far too many bags (he's right, lol), so this is a huge statement from him.
> My LV Croissette Vanilla Epi was a college graduating gift from my parents. It was my first LV, and even though it was pre-loved, it was more money than either of use ever dreamed of spending on a bag at the time.
> I have a KS tweed-like flap bag that my mom got me on a random shopping trip. We both found bags we liked that day but neither of us wanted to buy it for ourselves so we bought them for each other instead. My mom got the better deal because my bag cost less than the one she liked that I bought for her.
> My Kacy Yom Eun Bi is sentimental because it reminds me of my cousin who passed. Her name was nearly the same as the name of the bag. When I came across this bag, it felt like I was meant to own it. It was red (I had been searching for a red bag), it was by a Korean designer, it had a name nearly the same as my cousin, and it was actually a style that I liked. It's also sentimental in that it was partly a gift - my husband paid half of it for me, despite thinking I have more bags than one person could ever need, because I had already put so much sentimental value into it before even owning it.
> I have a glitter KS pouch, that I think is technically a tablet pouch. However, I use it as a clutch. It was a gift from my best friend so again, sentimental because it was a gift. It was also the clutch I used for my wedding so there's sentimental value there for that reason as well.
> I'm sentimental about my KS burgundy tote (gosh, there's a lot of KS on this list!) that I recently repurchased because of the memories of when I first purchased the bag. It was on a pre-wedding shopping trip of my best friend, and it just brings up a lot of good memories of that day and that time period in general.
> I'm sentimental about my black Arayla Harlow bag because I actually modified it to add studs to the top. I modeled it after a bag I had gotten in Korea many summers ago and loved, but the bag from Korea was cheap and falling apart. Even though it's not the same bag, at all, the Arayla now brings up fond memories of that summer in Korea, buying the original bag with my aunt, and specific outings I used the original bag.
> I have a no-name beaded handbag from a street vendor in London that I bought when I studied abroad there. Even all these years later, I still think it is beautiful, and it reminds me of that study abroad semester it has sentimental value.
> 
> 
> I have no yellow bags, but I love both of your yellow bags! They are so fun and happy - it makes me want to go out and get a yellow bag of my own!
> 
> 
> I am so very sorry to hear this. Pets truly are family, and losing them is devastating. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> 
> Oooh, your Hermes sounds gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about everyone's difficult family dynamics, and @DME, so very sorry for the loss of your best friend. Family can be so hard and complicated.
> 
> 
> Wow, so beautiful!
> 
> 
> These are awesome! I feel like you must have such great style!
> 
> 
> Oof, I'm sorry you had such a hard day. I hope now, later on in the week, you are feeling a bit better.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your mother.  My mother-in-law passed before my daughter and niece were born, and they would have been her only grandchildren. It makes me sad that she'll never know her granddaughters or that the will never know their grandmother.
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for black hardware on black bags, and I love everything about this Gucci!
> 
> 
> Oh, what a let down! Kurt Geiger has been on my radar for awhile, and it's been his metallic bags that I've been most drawn too. It's disappointing that the quality isn't there.
> 
> 
> I love this! I've amassed a decent collection of charms through the years, but I'm bad about actually using them. Do you tend to leave your charms on their respective bags and only change it to another one when you want to? Or do you take them on and off each time you use the bag? I don't keep charms on my bag, and I feel like part of the reason I'm bad about using them is that I forget to put on a charm before I leave the apartment.
> 
> 
> What a great question! I'm not a CPW person. The idea of tracking bag usage is both interesting/appealing and too much work for me. It's also never quite made sense for my in my mind because I have bags that I know will get little use due to its size or intended purpose (ex: a clutch), but that doesn't necessarily mean I want to get rid of it. I think I'm still trying to figure out how to evaluate/manage my collection though. I have a list of all my bags, roughly sorted by size/usage. So, all my totes are one category, larger non-tote shoulder bags are another, medium-large hand carry bags are another, etc. And, I have a general target number of bags I'd like to stay at. But none of this helps me manage my collection, and I'm very far over my target number already. I'm really not sure where to go from here in terms of managing my collection, but I'd love to hear from others on how they do so!



I leave straps and/or charms on or in bags when stored apart from H charms bought separately.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I realized that I do have a charm made for my custom Buffalo Dalmatian Duret bag. All hand stitched by Duret atelier
> View attachment 5335717
> View attachment 5335718
> View attachment 5335719
> 
> 
> my bag epiphany is simply buy what you truly love that you can imagine using for many many years that goes with almost everything in my wardrobe (not too hard since I stick to neutral colors). If I buy classic with a twist, my pieces are kind of not quite in fashion ans not quite out of fashion either
> 
> i saw a lot of women in europe carrying larger kelly bags or chanel CF. Still some mini bags, but not all



Absolutely gorgeous and elegant tassel


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> My three orange bags, for this Color week.
> 
> Fun Dirt Bag tote from a visit to Moab with Mom. Yes, they dye it with the actual dirt.
> This was the only orange bag I had ever owned before this Thread, when I saw such great orange bags!
> 
> 
> Behno Ina bag in apricot. (Orange seemed the best week for it.)
> Coach Swinger20 in orange.
> 
> View attachment 5335792
> View attachment 5335793
> View attachment 5335794



Tha Coach is so so cute, the colour works so well for the bag design and size


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> As far as leaving charms on bags - I do it both ways. There are some charms that are so perfect on a certain bag that I know I'll always want to use that charm with that bag. On those bags, I leave the charm on the bag. For others, it is best to remove the charms and store them in one location. Too often, I've wanted to use a certain charm but couldn't remember what bag it was on. This is particularly an issue when the charms are holiday related. I have hearts that I use around Valentine's day, for example. I also have some charms that look equally good on several bags so they don't stay on a particular bag.



It's true, that one of the most important things, keeping track of all the little pieces. Same for me with fashion jewellery - make that jewellery in general. 

I have a H Barenia neck cord somewhere - but where?


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> I long to be at this place! I am old enough to know better, but I still struggle with wanting all the things and wanting, to me, turns to purchases or planned purchases. It is color, interesting details, or specific leathers that really get me, and I haven't figured out how to resist. I am really struggling, especially these days, because I really can't seem to find bags in my collection I'm OK with getting rid of, and I have a fair number of bags I plan to purchase - neither of which are in line with my goal of downsizing. I want two opposing things so badly, and I can't seem to reconcile them or come to peace with one "winning" over the other.



That's very interesting. 

Maybe, look at your Wishlist and see if there are any bags you have dupes of. I find 'getting rid of' bags (ie erasing them) from my wishlist easier than getting rid of bags I've bonded with or invested in. One way I do this is to go and check out the bag physically, sometimes the bag I think I want is not the bag I want, or doesn't live uptown expectations.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> My three orange bags, for this Color week.
> 
> Fun Dirt Bag tote from a visit to Moab with Mom. Yes, they dye it with the actual dirt.
> This was the only orange bag I had ever owned before this Thread, when I saw such great orange bags!
> 
> 
> Behno Ina bag in apricot. (Orange seemed the best week for it.)
> Coach Swinger20 in orange.
> 
> View attachment 5335792
> View attachment 5335793
> View attachment 5335794


Pretty bags! Love the one in the middle. Does it have slip pockets inside?


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I don't know that I've had an epiphany with regard to my bag collection, but more of a slow realization/acknowledgment that a very large collection of bags is not for me.  However, I don't do well with too few either (unless I stay away from TPF ).  So I have to find my happy place or number (does not have to be too precise, just in the right ballpark).
> 
> I don't know if my mixed feelings about collection size are due to observing the differences in approach towards collecting between my mom and dad.  My mom was a collector.  She collected things and loved to surround herself with the things she loved.  My dad on the other hand is a minimalist.  He has always been that way, long before minimalism became a trend, and there were all these videos and systems of decluttering and books and blogs written about it.  To him, it is simply intrinsic to who he is as a person, to have only what he needs and uses.  And I greatly admire that, but although I aspire to be like him in this regard, I think there is quite a bit of my mom in me too.
> 
> So, I probably can't be a minimalist, but I do know that I need a collection that suits my lifestyle, not a fantasy lifestyle I don't have.  I am slowly trying to find my "happy" number.  This would be the point where I feel I am able to use everything with some level of regularity while at the same time having enough to meet my need for variety.
> 
> But it's not just about a number.  I also want every bag I own to be something I love; no "meh" bags in there or things that don't suit me.   With this in mind, I have been looking at my collection with a critical eye in the last few months.
> 
> So I suppose my place of peace is somewhat similar to yours.  I simply want a collection that is large enough to satisfy my need for variety, while at the same time being able to use everything in my collection, given the new post-covid world we are living in.  And of course they must be bags I love and enjoy using.
> 
> You have a few things in your list I have on mine too:  No buying mistakes (there have been a few -- impulse purchases after a stressful day come in this category.)   No trendy pieces.
> No substitute bags  (OMG, this so resonated with me).  Just buy exactly what I want or not buy at all.
> And finally, I would like to steal @papertiger's idea of a bag of the year, and add one bag per year (if I find something I love).



My parents were in part similar too, but our family home was like a shop.

My mother bought for a living (expensive antiques, mostly jewellery) and lots of things were around before they went into her real shop/store - sometimes she'd keep something, then, just when you thought it would never go, she'd sell it.  She knew the market price for everything and often went to auctions just to get the prices and see who was buying what. I grew-up with resale and preloved everything but exceptional pieces. Her personal wardrobe was packed solid, when the fashion shifted, her first thought for donation happily was me (that's why I have several black/ghw Chanels - logos and black went out big time in the late-90s). Her parents were actually more like my father, buy one, keep it nicely. My mother was always shopping but almost nothing was hers for long.

My father sold furniture (as in thousands of units not retail) sometimes he'd bring home a sample from a factory, and then the next week we'd have no kitchen table because he'd sold it or needed to test out another sample. But, when he bought personal items it was life. Buying an umbrella was like buying an airplane, research, day-trip, scientific research, buy the best, _whatever_ it cost and that's it, umbrella for life. My father was quite frugal with money everyday, but when on holiday he spared no expense whatsoever, lobster on the beach followed by a trip to Gucci or Ferragamo, no problem (they went to Italy a lot).

Men's fashion evolves slowly, it has always been less risky for. guy to keep the same thing for several years.

We have one advantage over our mothers though. More recently for women, fashions don't change nearly as drastically every season and it's easier to develop our own style without looking old fashioned (which basically means fear of looking older). I don't want to be like my mother and get rid of a perfectly good bag like a Chloe Bay just because no one else is wear theirs because Vogue or some influencer says so. When I was a teen, I wouldn't even have thought about somethings fashionability, 80% of my wardrobe was charity shop and pre-loved market finds. Trends now are not about objects anyway, they're about styling.

As far as I can see, most designers don't design they just do new versions of the same thing plus a couple of tweaks. Joseph (Ettedgui) used to make sure that Joseph restocked bestsellers in different colours every season, and that's why Joseph has been so successful, Cos and Zara actually do the same thing with some lines. Nothing sells better than something that sold well before.

In the same way. We probably already have what we're looking for.


----------



## Jereni

Jereni said:


> Lately I’m wondering if the right yellow for me would be a mustard that I could pair with other fall colors.





DME said:


> Mustard yellow! Yes, that’s the one I seem drawn to, but it’s such a tough color to find…





cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for reminding me that mustard is actually a shade of yellow- my mind was only picturing the bright tones...  This means I do have a yellow bag! And mustard yellow does work for me very well. It´s totally neutral.
> Actually is one of my daily bags- Dior New Lock in patent leather.
> 
> View attachment 5335260





papertiger said:


> Exactly, I would like a nice mustard bag one day too, yours is top-draw!





Sparkletastic said:


> Oooh! I wouldn’t have thought about getting a mustard colored bag. But, you’re right. I don’t know that I’d consider it a neutral but I could see it coordinating with a lot of colors well.



I am excited that mustard seems to be a popular shade with others too, I thought I was the only one, haha.

These are the two mustard-ish bags I’ve been ruminating on. I can’t decide between them so I haven’t moved on either… def do not need TWO mustard bags so I have to find a way to pick.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> I am excited that mustard seems to be a popular shade with others too, I thought I was the only one, haha.
> 
> These are the two mustard-ish bags I’ve been ruminating on. I can’t decide between them so I haven’t moved on either… def do not need TWO mustard bags so I have to find a way to pick.
> 
> View attachment 5336035
> 
> View attachment 5336036



Cuir is always nice and I know they're practical go-with-everything etc, but I prefer the Coach in terms of the slightly deeper tone and shape. I like the hw colours equally with mustard on both bags. For me to get a Cuir, it would have to be a really practical colour too as I'd use it to chuck around (not purposely - but YKWIM). 

I know Bostons/Speedy shapes are not strictly 'in' right now, but doctor-style bags can be really smart, up-town formal, urban cool or totally casual. I vote for the Coach out of these because although both are really versatile the Coach is more eye-catching.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *What has been your epiphany about how you evaluate/ manage your collection that’s very different from where you started?  What caused the change? *


During my earlier tpf days, I was looking to buy ‘forever bags’.  I would justify (to myself) the (relatively) higher price point/premiere brand by saying that, anyway, these bags will stay with me for a long long time. But then as I got older in tpf, I realized I want variety in my collection, and the fact is, I tire of having the same bags, even if I have a lot to rotate.  Add to that the fact that my funds to buy are not unlimited, hence, I cannot just buy and buy if I want variety.  Pre-loved market here is not as active as, say, in the US, so I cannot just dispose.  So, that made me a bit wiser in evaluating which bags to buy and also which bags to keep.  And somehow this realization helped me limit (again, in relative terms) the size of my collection.

Also, pre-tpf days, I did not consider buying preloved bags.  But I learned to do that in tpf.  But it came to a point that having bags authenticated became tiring for me.  All the pre-work before buying preloved just felt like so much of a hassle. After a few years in tpf, I got to a point where I told myself that I will go back to buying only brand new bags.  Pre-loved only if I get to see something l like during travels in Japan.  Otherise, if I cannot afford brand new, then I won’t buy.


----------



## msd_bags

Jereni said:


> I am excited that mustard seems to be a popular shade with others too, I thought I was the only one, haha.
> 
> These are the two mustard-ish bags I’ve been ruminating on. I can’t decide between them so I haven’t moved on either… def do not need TWO mustard bags so I have to find a way to pick.
> 
> View attachment 5336035
> 
> View attachment 5336036


I think it would depend on how/where you intend to use the bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> I am excited that mustard seems to be a popular shade with others too, I thought I was the only one, haha.
> 
> These are the two mustard-ish bags I’ve been ruminating on. I can’t decide between them so I haven’t moved on either… def do not need TWO mustard bags so I have to find a way to pick.
> 
> View attachment 5336035
> 
> View attachment 5336036


I love both of these bag styles but find the coach style a bit more interesting. It just looks like a fun bag to carry.


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Tha Coach is so so cute, the colour works so well for the bag design and size


Thank you!   



dcooney4 said:


> Pretty bags! Love the one in the middle. Does it have slip pockets inside?


A zip pocket; and very small slip pocket that only holds a credit card and ID.


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> *What has been your epiphany about how you evaluate/ manage your collection that’s very different from where you started?  What caused the change? *



I kind of had 2 moments of epiphany in my life.

The 1st time was when I made the decision to no longer buy pre-loved (for most of my purchases, there are exceptions for discontinued items, etc.) and move to buying in store only. It really made me learn to be more patient, stop and think hard on if I really wanted the bag/item or not. I have learned to take my time with my purchases and enjoy them.

The 2nd time was similar to @msd_bags :


msd_bags said:


> During my earlier tpf days, I was looking to buy ‘forever bags’.  I would justify (to myself) the (relatively) higher price point/premiere brand by saying that, anyway, these bags will stay with me for a long long time. But then as I got older in tpf, I realized I want variety in my collection, and the fact is, I tire of having the same bags, even if I have a lot to rotate.



I too was looking to buy "forever bags". Not that there's anything wrong with something that is timeless, but I would be afraid to branch out and have some fun. I would always be comparing to my Chanel CF and then say no, it's "not good enough". It wasn't until I spoke about it with my husband who encouraged me to have fun, try new things, and enjoy exploring fashion. He said, there are things that will lose value and some things that will hold value better, but it's important that you buy what you like, enjoy it and use it. There are some things that may fall out of love, and that is okay, just sell them and give them a new home.
On a side note: He is such an enabler, haha, bad for my wallet.  But! He let me know his mother's bag rule, which was to buy maximum 2 bags a year. And I've tried that, to great success. I've also added my own rule, the one in-one out, whenever possible.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve been talking a bit about CPW, # of wears, frequency of use, etc. as analytical tools to help us manage our collections and it’s made me think.
> 
> I started out with a hard limit on number of bags. Over time I realized I don’t care about that - I care that I use and appreciate all I own. _(Ironically, I’ve naturally floated under the limit I found so hard to live with before. LOL!) _
> 
> I also tracked CPW then ditched it for reasons I mentioned earlier - I truly do not care.
> 
> I had a phase where I only bought bags if I felt I could “get my money out of them” when I sold. But, why? I don’t buy anything else (other than real estate) with this mindset. And it pushed me to resale which I’d rather not do as much going forward. So that silly limitation went out the window.
> 
> And, due to Covid, I’m letting go of the  “must wear a certain # of times of year” metric. It’s unattainable due to world wide changes and, therefore, has no bearing on whether I should keep a bag.
> 
> So, now my place of peace is just this: I simply want to maintain a collection that covers all my needs and satisfies my love for variety with bags I dearly love and use.
> • No buying mistakes
> • No museum pieces
> • No trendy pieces that will get on my nerves when the trend is over
> • No buying substitute bags - get *exactly* what I want regardless of price _(high or low)_
> • Allow frequently used items to fade from focus but stay in my collection if they’re still loved and get at least some wear.
> • And, having stolen @papertiger’s approach , only buy a bag when it upgrades my collection in a way that is meaningful to me. _(Note: “upgrading” is not a euphemism for buying ever more expensive bags.)_
> 
> I simply don’t want a controlling / limiting mindset about my bags. I want to enjoy my bags in a fluid way with guardrails designed to enhance my version of happy.
> 
> *What has been your epiphany about how you evaluate/ manage your collection that’s very different from where you started?  What caused the change? *



Starting, I don't buy so much for sure. 

I'm more fussy about the condition of my bags too, but not as fussy as some on tPF, bags are supposed to be used, leather is natural and I don't mind a lived in look - so long as it's me that lived in it. 

Stage 1. A few years before I joined tPF, I would only visit Chanel, Gucci H etc with my mother, father or on holiday etc. I found those stores a real bore. I remember thinking in H, that apart from the CDCs there was _nothing _to buy  (I also thought that about the health food stores too). It was like being taken in to the hairdressers or dentist. I even felt the SAs looked down on me for wearing sturdy shoes/boots, my mother's cast-off yesterday's bags, my vintage clothes, they would mutter about my 'style Anglaise' and it wasn't in praise.

Stage 2. About mid-00s I got the Gucci bug, but I've also been really fussy, my mother would help me pick out maybe one bag a year, or a jacket. I hated telling the SA no (or non). 2002, I was obsessed with horse-bit bags. That's when I started to watch Fashion TV  for the latest shows or thumbnails on Style.com (you could save pics like Pinterest). I bought L'Official Accessories edition to get ahead of the curve, because I already knew certain bags sell out Cannes and London (usually Sloane) before they went on the shop floor (Gucci was huge but not like now) particularly Cruise and Holiday collections. I missed out on quite a few bags because I was also traveling a lot. Gucci had relatively few of the fashion show pieces, the shows were just to sell the cheaper 'commercial lines'.  

I have very few other brands from that time, a Chloe Paddy, a Bay, MJ Venetia, a Tanner Krolle Latch. My sister bought Mulberrys and Paul Smiths all the time and I thought she was totally extravagant (all the while buying more clothes, especially coats LOL).  I would literally have to have sleepless nights before I bought a designer bag. I preferred vintage from charity shops/Camden market. There were fewer pictures, I'd have to visit dept stores because I wouldn't go into the stores by myself. 

Stage 3. Around the time of joining tPF (2009) I met a fantastic Italian SA in Bond St, and Gucci was relatively quiet, he was so kind and patient and great fun, goes to show you what a great SA can do. He helped me with 3-4 bags a year + all the other things = all my money. At least that stopped me buying more clothes. That's when I bought a lot of great bags. 

When AM took over as CD I didn't buy a bag for 5 years but I bought at H instead. I bought less but I spent as much. 

How long have we been doing this thread? 5 years also? I've only bought 1 bag a year or possibly 2, sometimes 0. 

1. As @Sparkletastic says, I never buy lesser quality than I have already. 
2. I never buy anything because it's at a discount unless I wanted it already and just couldn't afford it (or didn't get round to it). That includes size colour and leather type. For this reason I like that brands don't have sales, it means if the price is too high, it's out of my budget, =  I don't buy. So much choice these days. 
3. One in = one out 
4. Like 2, if it's the wrong colour, leather type, size, or anything than the one I really really wanted I don't get it. Not even worth wasting time on considering it.
5. I will be persistent, but I don't fight for bags, hunt them down or cry over the one that got away - if it was meant to be it'll turn up. 
6. I'm not loyal to brands that are not loyal to me
7. I am perfectly happy to browse - many times, without buying or feeling like I should. I never care what any SA thinks (of me). 
8. I don't go on total bans, I prefer to say I can buy a bag next year. 
9. With property responsibilities I don't have the disposable budget I used to. It doesn't matter because I have so much, I just have to look after what I have. Primark or Hermes - fashion is always fast if it goes in the bin. 
10. Now that everyone seems to be into preloved I seem to prefer buying new. I think that's because I see these bags when they come out so have either already bought them or have decided against.


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> As far as leaving charms on bags - I do it both ways. There are some charms that are so perfect on a certain bag that I know I'll always want to use that charm with that bag. On those bags, I leave the charm on the bag. For others, it is best to remove the charms and store them in one location. Too often, I've wanted to use a certain charm but couldn't remember what bag it was on. This is particularly an issue when the charms are holiday related. I have hearts that I use around Valentine's day, for example. I also have some charms that look equally good on several bags so they don't stay on a particular bag.


Same, it really just depends on the bag.


I bought this owl charm to use on this green Rogue only. So it stays on it & gets stored with it.


I usually use this flower charm on this KS bag. But always remove it when storing the bag.


----------



## dramaprincess713

papertiger said:


> That's very interesting.
> 
> Maybe, look at your Wishlist and see if there are any bags you have dupes of. I find 'getting rid of' bags (ie erasing them) from my wishlist easier than getting rid of bags I've bonded with or invested in. One way I do this is to go and check out the bag physically, sometimes the bag I think I want is not the bag I want, or doesn't live uptown expectations.


I like the idea of evaluating my wish list! I've been so focused on my current collection list and not being able to find what/where I can eliminate, but I agree - "getting rid of" bags from the wishlist is much easier than one I've already bonded or invested in. In fact, I just deleted two off the wishlist right now - ones that I've always known wouldn't quite work for me but I kept on there anyway because I like the look of them. I think no longer having them written down on my list (because yes, I have a literal written list) will help me to no longer think about them and squash the desire one and for all. A fair number of my wishlist bags are from smaller or indie designers so going into a store to check them out physically isn't necessarily an option, but I think trying to look are reviews with a critical eye may help me determine if I'm just buying into hype and aesthetics or if it will actually be functional for me as well...and if it's not, I need to commit to striking it from the list because not buying pretty but unfunctional bags is probably one of the easiest ways I can try to manage my collection.


----------



## JenJBS

I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.

A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.

They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.

Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.

An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.

Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dramaprincess713

baghabitz34 said:


> Same, it really just depends on the bag.
> View attachment 5336212
> 
> I bought this owl charm to use on this green Rogue only. So it stays on it & gets stored with it.
> View attachment 5336214
> 
> I usually use this flower charm on this KS bag. But always remove it when storing the bag.


I love that snake trim on the KS bag! And the charm is perfect with it!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Same, it really just depends on the bag.
> View attachment 5336212
> 
> I bought this owl charm to use on this green Rogue only. So it stays on it & gets stored with it.
> View attachment 5336214
> 
> I usually use this flower charm on this KS bag. But always remove it when storing the bag.



Both charms are charming, perfectly made choices with those bags


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267




  New modern icon and for a discount, well done for holding out, and congratulations, can't wit to see pics when it arrives

Please don't worry, it may be nothing to worry about.


----------



## papertiger

dramaprincess713 said:


> I like the idea of evaluating my wish list! I've been so focused on my current collection list and not being able to find what/where I can eliminate, but I agree - "getting rid of" bags from the wishlist is much easier than one I've already bonded or invested in. In fact, I just deleted two off the wishlist right now - ones that I've always known wouldn't quite work for me but I kept on there anyway because I like the look of them. I think no longer having them written down on my list (because yes, I have a literal written list) will help me to no longer think about them and squash the desire one and for all. A fair number of my wishlist bags are from smaller or indie designers so going into a store to check them out physically isn't necessarily an option, but I think trying to look are reviews with a critical eye may help me determine if I'm just buying into hype and aesthetics or if it will actually be functional for me as well...and if it's not, I need to commit to striking it from the list because not buying pretty but unfunctional bags is probably one of the easiest ways I can try to manage my collection.



Evaluating! 

That's the perfect word


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> New modern icon and for a discount, well done for holding out, and congratulations, can't wit to see pics when it arrives
> 
> Please don't worry, it may be nothing to worry about.



Thank you!   

Hopefully.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> My parents were in part similar too, but our family home was like a shop.
> 
> My mother bought for a living (expensive antiques, mostly jewellery) and lots of things were around before they went into her real shop/store - sometimes she'd keep something, then, just when you thought it would never go, she'd sell it.  She knew the market price for everything and often went to auctions just to get the prices and see who was buying what. I grew-up with resale and preloved everything but exceptional pieces. Her personal wardrobe was packed solid, when the fashion shifted, her first thought for donation happily was me (that's why I have several black/ghw Chanels - logos and black went out big time in the late-90s). Her parents were actually more like my father, buy one, keep it nicely. My mother was always shopping but almost nothing was hers for long.
> 
> My father sold furniture (as in thousands of units not retail) sometimes he'd bring home a sample from a factory, and then the next week we'd have no kitchen table because he'd sold it or needed to test out another sample. But, when he bought personal items it was life. Buying an umbrella was like buying an airplane, research, day-trip, scientific research, buy the best, _whatever_ it cost and that's it, umbrella for life. My father was quite frugal with money everyday, but when on holiday he spared no expense whatsoever, lobster on the beach followed by a trip to Gucci or Ferragamo, no problem (they went to Italy a lot).
> 
> Men's fashion evolves slowly, it has always been less risky for. guy to keep the same thing for several years.
> 
> We have one advantage over our mothers though. More recently for women, fashions don't change nearly as drastically every season and it's easier to develop our own style without looking old fashioned (which basically means fear of looking older). I don't want to be like my mother and get rid of a perfectly good bag like a Chloe Bay just because no one else is wear theirs because Vogue or some influencer says so. When I was a teen, I wouldn't even have thought about somethings fashionability, 80% of my wardrobe was charity shop and pre-loved market finds. Trends now are not about objects anyway, they're about styling.
> 
> As far as I can see, most designers don't design they just do new versions of the same thing plus a couple of tweaks. Joseph (Ettedgui) used to make sure that Joseph restocked bestsellers in different colours every season, and that's why Joseph has been so successful, Cos and Zara actually do the same thing with some lines. Nothing sells better than something that sold well before.
> 
> In the same way. We probably already have what we're looking for.


I loved reading this -- thank you for sharing.  How wonderful that you frequently saw beautiful antiques and unusual pieces around you because of your mother's interests.  I enjoy browsing antique stores; also old book stores.  They have so much atmosphere, and one always feels one will come upon some unexpected treasure or unique piece during these explorations.  Between covid and being busy with other things, I have not done this enough in recent years though.

Good point about men's fashions evolving slowly, allowing them to keep the same thing for several years.  I like that women's fashions in recent times have not been changing quite as drastically every season (that would be quite exhausting to keep up with).  Thinking about something like jeans, it's interesting how we're now in a phase where so many styles co-exist (straight leg, flare, and skinny), and one can pick the style that's best suited to personal style and still look current.

You make a good observation that a lot of what we're seeing these days in fashion design is new versions with minor tweaks, especially for the bestsellers.  And I wonder if these bestsellers eventually become classics because they have a steady clientele and have demonstrated longevity in terms of being around and sought after consistently over a longer period of time.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> I had parents who were very similar to yours. So, maybe you’re like me. I cannot stand extra anything around me. But, I looooove gorgeous decor, pretty clothes, soft fabrics, delicious cuisine, etc. I consider myself a _lush minimalist_. I may get down to one coat but it’s gonna be mink.


Lush minimalism... now that's an interesting concept, and one I think I could get behind. 

As for pretty surroundings/decor and extra stuff, I remember college days and even the early working years, when I was not particularly organized or streamlined, but I've gotten more disciplined about extra stuff as the years go by.   In fact, I've found that my mood is actively influenced by visually pleasant surroundings.  It brings me a feeling of well-being and harmony, while clutter and disorganization can stress me out.


JenJBS said:


> My three orange bags, for this Color week.
> 
> Fun Dirt Bag tote from a visit to Moab with Mom. Yes, they dye it with the actual dirt.
> This was the only orange bag I had ever owned before this Thread, when I saw such great orange bags!
> 
> Behno Ina bag in apricot. (Orange seemed the best week for it.)
> Coach Swinger20 in orange.
> 
> View attachment 5335792
> View attachment 5335793
> View attachment 5335794


Very nice orange bag collection!  Pretty apricot color on the Behno Ina bag, and the swinger is a very cute bag!

My orange Henri Bendel bag is currently in my closet of departing bags while I ponder its fate.  I don't have any yellow bags.


Jereni said:


> I am excited that mustard seems to be a popular shade with others too, I thought I was the only one, haha.
> 
> These are the two mustard-ish bags I’ve been ruminating on. I can’t decide between them so I haven’t moved on either… def do not need TWO mustard bags so I have to find a way to pick.
> 
> View attachment 5336035
> 
> View attachment 5336036


I love a good mustard bag, and the color is very versatile.  A few years ago, I remember seeing a Patricia Nash mustard bag while wandering around our local department store.  I have never tried her bags, but I thought it was very pretty with the tooled leather, and a beautiful shade of mustard.   I think I like the Coach better of the two choices posted above.


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I loved reading this -- thank you for sharing.  How wonderful that you frequently saw beautiful antiques and unusual pieces around you because of your mother's interests.  I enjoy browsing antique stores; also old book stores.  They have so much atmosphere, and one always feels one will come upon some unexpected treasure or unique piece during these explorations.  Between covid and being busy with other things, I have not done this enough in recent years though.
> 
> Good point about men's fashions evolving slowly, allowing them to keep the same thing for several years.  I like that women's fashions in recent times have not been changing quite as drastically every season (that would be quite exhausting to keep up with).  Thinking about something like jeans, it's interesting how we're now in a phase where so many styles co-exist (straight leg, flare, and skinny), and one can pick the style that's best suited to personal style and still look current.
> 
> You make a good observation that a lot of what we're seeing these days in fashion design is new versions with minor tweaks, especially for the bestsellers.  And I wonder if these bestsellers eventually become classics because they have a steady clientele and have demonstrated longevity in terms of being around and sought after consistently over a longer period of time.



Thank you. The only downside is I never what was ours and what was 'on loan' LOL. 

Women's fashions that use men's wardrobe influence are often a safe bet which is also interesting. Obviously, there's a whole political debate behind that but just saying. Glad that men are finally loosening-up re gender and being more adventurous at least in high-fashion. 

I think classics become classics probably because they're almost universally flattering, accepted without drawing too much attention to the wear and are the opposite of extreme,  I like extreme too sometimes, fun or serious, but it helps to have pieces in our wardrobes we can rely on to just put on - and go. 

Yes, it's great we can buy different style jeans and trousers/pants, it means that we can also were different tops to suit too. I hope fashion will never become so straight-jacketed again (no pun intended)


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> On a naughty but nice note I just bought my bag of the year (planned)    .
> 
> My sig neutral, my Gucci sig style.
> 
> I bought it through my SA today and will collect on Saturday when I go to look at the SS22 preview.
> 
> *Why did I buy today? *
> Because there's a dreaded increase on a lot of Gucci tomorrow and I was planning on buy this (or a smaller version) on Saturday anyway.
> 
> I don't ever expect to find everything I want on sale, bonus if it is if I can wait that long - but I really hate the intermittent price increases (this bag has been out less than a month). I've been caught a couple of times before and then have to really swallow hard and save money elsewhere to give me back peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-bamboo-1947-medium-top-handle-bag-p-67220610ODP1060
> 
> 
> 
> It's a (So Black) Med BTH (actually the largest size they do ATM). It comes with a alternative web-stripe strap (although I have a few of those now) and a mirror. Black hardware (fingers crossed it stays that way) Black leather-lined. The outside leather is a kind of stamped but looks like smooth from a distance. I have this type of leather on other bags and it's very resistant to scratches and scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 5334551


Wow this is a stunner in all black! I also love the web strap with the black hardware.
I'm always skeptical about black hardware's longevity though.  Is Gucci black hardware hard wearing?(nice unintended pun)


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Lush minimalism... now that's an interesting concept, and one I think I could get behind.
> 
> Very nice orange bag collection!  Pretty apricot color on the Behno Ina bag, and the swinger is a very cute bag!



Same! 

Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Cuir is always nice and I know they're practical go-with-everything etc, but I prefer the Coach in terms of the slightly deeper tone and shape. I like the hw colours equally with mustard on both bags. For me to get a Cuir, it would have to be a really practical colour too as I'd use it to chuck around (not purposely - but YKWIM).
> 
> I know Bostons/Speedy shapes are not strictly 'in' right now, but doctor-style bags can be really smart, up-town formal, urban cool or totally casual. I vote for the Coach out of these because although both are really versatile the Coach is more eye-catching.


+1. Same choice for similar reasons.


msd_bags said:


> During my earlier tpf days, I was looking to buy ‘forever bags’.  I would justify (to myself) the (relatively) higher price point/premiere brand by saying that, anyway, these bags will stay with me for a long long time. But then as I got older in tpf, I realized I want variety in my collection, and the fact is, I tire of having the same bags, even if I have a lot to rotate.  Add to that the fact that my funds to buy are not unlimited, hence, I cannot just buy and buy if I want variety.  Pre-loved market here is not as active as, say, in the US, so I cannot just dispose.  So, that made me a bit wiser in evaluating which bags to buy and also which bags to keep.  And somehow this realization helped me limit (again, in relative terms) the size of my collection.
> 
> Also, pre-tpf days, I did not consider buying preloved bags.  But I learned to do that in tpf.  But it came to a point that having bags authenticated became tiring for me.  All the pre-work before buying preloved just felt like so much of a hassle. After a few years in tpf, I got to a point where I told myself that I will go back to buying only brand new bags.  Pre-loved only if I get to see something l like during travels in Japan.  Otherise, if I cannot afford brand new, then I won’t buy.


I think we were starting our bag journeys at about the same time and I remember coming to some of the same realizations you did at the same times. It was a lot of fun to talk about with you 

And, I completely agree with you on preloved. The hassle factor for hunting and authentications plus the risk of still getting a super fake has pushed me back to buying new. I’d rather buy 2 bags instead of 3 and be assured of it being in stock _and_ genuine. But, those days of hunting preloved bags are happy memories.


papertiger said:


> Starting, I don't buy so much for sure.
> 
> I'm more fussy about the condition of my bags too, but not as fussy as some on tPF, bags are supposed to be used, leather is natural and I don't mind a lived in look - so long as it's me that lived in it.
> 
> Stage 1. A few years before I joined tPF, I would only visit Chanel, Gucci H etc with my mother, father or on holiday etc. I found those stores a real bore. I remember thinking in H, that apart from the CDCs there was _nothing _to buy  (I also thought that about the health food stores too). It was like being taken in to the hairdressers or dentist. I even felt the SAs looked down on me for wearing sturdy shoes/boots, my mother's cast-off yesterday's bags, my vintage clothes, they would mutter about my 'style Anglaise' and it wasn't in praise.
> 
> Stage 2. About mid-00s I got the Gucci bug, but I've also been really fussy, my mother would help me pick out maybe one bag a year, or a jacket. I hated telling the SA no (or non). 2002, I was obsessed with horse-bit bags. That's when I started to watch Fashion TV  for the latest shows or thumbnails on Style.com (you could save pics like Pinterest). I bought L'Official Accessories edition to get ahead of the curve, because I already knew certain bags sell out Cannes and London (usually Sloane) before they went on the shop floor (Gucci was huge but not like now) particularly Cruise and Holiday collections. I missed out on quite a few bags because I was also traveling a lot. Gucci had relatively few of the fashion show pieces, the shows were just to sell the cheaper 'commercial lines'.
> 
> I have very few other brands from that time, a Chloe Paddy, a Bay, MJ Venetia, a Tanner Krolle Latch. My sister bought Mulberrys and Paul Smiths all the time and I thought she was totally extravagant (all the while buying more clothes, especially coats LOL).  I would literally have to have sleepless nights before I bought a designer bag. I preferred vintage from charity shops/Camden market. There were fewer pictures, I'd have to visit dept stores because I wouldn't go into the stores by myself.
> 
> Stage 3. Around the time of joining tPF (2009) I met a fantastic Italian SA in Bond St, and Gucci was relatively quiet, he was so kind and patient and great fun, goes to show you what a great SA can do. He helped me with 3-4 bags a year + all the other things = all my money. At least that stopped me buying more clothes. That's when I bought a lot of great bags.
> 
> When AM took over as CD I didn't buy a bag for 5 years but I bought at H instead. I bought less but I spent as much.
> 
> How long have we been doing this thread? 5 years also? I've only bought 1 bag a year or possibly 2, sometimes 0.
> 
> 1. As @Sparkletastic says, I never buy lesser quality than I have already.
> 2. I never buy anything because it's at a discount unless I wanted it already and just couldn't afford it (or didn't get round to it). That includes size colour and leather type. For this reason I like that brands don't have sales, it means if the price is too high, it's out of my budget, =  I don't buy. So much choice these days.
> 3. One in = one out
> 4. Like 2, if it's the wrong colour, leather type, size, or anything than the one I really really wanted I don't get it. Not even worth wasting time on considering it.
> 5. I will be persistent, but I don't fight for bags, hunt them down or cry over the one that got away - if it was meant to be it'll turn up.
> 6. I'm not loyal to brands that are not loyal to me
> 7. I am perfectly happy to browse - many times, without buying or feeling like I should. I never care what any SA thinks (of me).
> 8. I don't go on total bans, I prefer to say I can buy a bag next year.
> 9. With property responsibilities I don't have the disposable budget I used to. It doesn't matter because I have so much, I just have to look after what I have. Primark or Hermes - fashion is always fast if it goes in the bin.
> 10. Now that everyone seems to be into preloved I seem to prefer buying new. I think that's because I see these bags when they come out so have either already bought them or have decided against.


Great rules, many of which I hold to as well. Question for you and others who hold to one in/one out. How are you comfortable getting rid of your bags just because one is purchased?  I’m at 26 bags but if I get rid of one, I’ll likely buy 2 to replace that usage and to broaden my variety. I’ve thought about that with offloading the Fendi BTW - I want another causal, low / no branding bag to replace it and I want to balance it with something fun. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Same, it really just depends on the bag.
> View attachment 5336212
> 
> I bought this owl charm to use on this green Rogue only. So it stays on it & gets stored with it.
> View attachment 5336214
> 
> I usually use this flower charm on this KS bag. But always remove it when storing the bag.


That flower charm looks made for that bag. Definitely a great add.


JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267


Sending you many hugs and a world of healing!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> +1. Same choice for similar reasons.
> I think we were starting our bag journeys at about the same time and I remember coming to some of the same realizations you did at the same times. It was a lot of fun to talk about with you
> 
> And, I completely agree with you on preloved. The hassle factor for hunting and authentications plus the risk of still getting a super fake has pushed me back to buying new. I’d rather buy 2 bags instead of 3 and be assured of it being in stock _and_ genuine. But, those days of hunting preloved bags are happy memories.
> Great rules, many of which I hold to as well. Question for you and others who hold to one in/one out. How are you comfortable getting rid of your bags just because one is purchased?  I’m at 26 bags but if I get rid of one, I’ll like buy 2 to replace that usage and to broaden my variety.
> That flower charm looks made for that bag. Definitely a great add.
> Sending you many hugs and a world of healing!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is a stunner in all black! I also love the web strap with the black hardware.
> I'm always skeptical about black hardware's longevity though.  Is Gucci black hardware hard wearing?(nice unintended pun)



Hermès friend's SO Black is fine and that's 10+ years, she uses it almost every day, my all-black Paddington is a bit scratched, but I've had it for way over 10 years, although I don't know how SO-Black Chanel is. 

I'll soon find out about Gucci


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> +1. Same choice for similar reasons.
> I think we were starting our bag journeys at about the same time and I remember coming to some of the same realizations you did at the same times. It was a lot of fun to talk about with you
> 
> And, I completely agree with you on preloved. The hassle factor for hunting and authentications plus the risk of still getting a super fake has pushed me back to buying new. I’d rather buy 2 bags instead of 3 and be assured of it being in stock _and_ genuine. But, those days of hunting preloved bags are happy memories.
> Great rules, many of which I hold to as well. Question for you and others who hold to one in/one out. How are you comfortable getting rid of your bags just because one is purchased?  I’m at 26 bags but if I get rid of one, I’ll like buy 2 to replace that usage and to broaden my variety.
> That flower charm looks made for that bag. Definitely a great add.
> Sending you many hugs and a world of healing!



Must be strictly 1 in 1 out for me because there's a space issue.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> You said it yourself. Continue using it, it won't really show but of course but it is disappointing and you know it's there.
> 
> £90 is a lot on any bag but a big chunk all at once on a Marmont. The black Med BTH also went up by the same amount, I'm glad I got in there quick, if only because there would have been only a few days difference.


It was an annoying increase. Glad you got yours! And thanks for the advice. 


whateve said:


> That would bother me a bit. I think it is normal for canvas. It is only dyed on the top. There are some Coach bags that last forever and others that show wear on the corners after not much wear. I have had some leather bags it happened to. I have another with pebbled leather, made around the same time as the smooth leather bags that showed corner wear, that seems indestructible.


Yes, it is bothersome. Interesting to know it happens with some bags not others. 


Sparkletastic said:


> I love / prefer multiples with 4 different models representing 11 of my 26 bags. If something works, it just works!
> Thank you! I never would have sought out a sunny yellow bag but ran across this Miss Dior resale and snapped it up because it was priced so well.
> Oooh! I wouldn’t have thought about getting a mustard colored bag. But, you’re right. I don’t know that I’d consider it a neutral but I could see it coordinating with a lot of colors well.
> Your G Bamboo bags are so adorable!!!!
> 
> I never think of myself as liking accessories but I do love tassels and have one on my YSL camera bag. I also like the Dior charms on my tote. So, maybe I’m an accessories minimalist.
> 
> I think where I draw the line, is I don’t like _adding_ things to my bags.
> Being honest, that would drive me batty and unless I could fix it, I’d sell the bag.
> 
> My Jimmy Choo Raven has sometimes gotten rubbed corners and I touch it up with a dye pen and then condition so it looks like new. But, it’s black leather not canvas. That being said, I’d bet there’s a similar option (dye pen plus a protectant??) for canvas. I’d even ask in the LV group if I were you. Good luck!


Thanks, that’s a good suggestion! 


JenJBS said:


> My three orange bags, for this Color week.
> 
> Fun Dirt Bag tote from a visit to Moab with Mom. Yes, they dye it with the actual dirt.
> This was the only orange bag I had ever owned before this Thread, when I saw such great orange bags!
> 
> 
> Behno Ina bag in apricot. (Orange seemed the best week for it.)
> Coach Swinger20 in orange.
> 
> View attachment 5335792
> View attachment 5335793
> View attachment 5335794


What a lovely orange collection! 


papertiger said:


> My parents were in part similar too, but our family home was like a shop.
> 
> My mother bought for a living (expensive antiques, mostly jewellery) and lots of things were around before they went into her real shop/store - sometimes she'd keep something, then, just when you thought it would never go, she'd sell it.  She knew the market price for everything and often went to auctions just to get the prices and see who was buying what. I grew-up with resale and preloved everything but exceptional pieces. Her personal wardrobe was packed solid, when the fashion shifted, her first thought for donation happily was me (that's why I have several black/ghw Chanels - logos and black went out big time in the late-90s). Her parents were actually more like my father, buy one, keep it nicely. My mother was always shopping but almost nothing was hers for long.
> 
> My father sold furniture (as in thousands of units not retail) sometimes he'd bring home a sample from a factory, and then the next week we'd have no kitchen table because he'd sold it or needed to test out another sample. But, when he bought personal items it was life. Buying an umbrella was like buying an airplane, research, day-trip, scientific research, buy the best, _whatever_ it cost and that's it, umbrella for life. My father was quite frugal with money everyday, but when on holiday he spared no expense whatsoever, lobster on the beach followed by a trip to Gucci or Ferragamo, no problem (they went to Italy a lot).
> 
> Men's fashion evolves slowly, it has always been less risky for. guy to keep the same thing for several years.
> 
> We have one advantage over our mothers though. More recently for women, fashions don't change nearly as drastically every season and it's easier to develop our own style without looking old fashioned (which basically means fear of looking older). I don't want to be like my mother and get rid of a perfectly good bag like a Chloe Bay just because no one else is wear theirs because Vogue or some influencer says so. When I was a teen, I wouldn't even have thought about somethings fashionability, 80% of my wardrobe was charity shop and pre-loved market finds. Trends now are not about objects anyway, they're about styling.
> 
> As far as I can see, most designers don't design they just do new versions of the same thing plus a couple of tweaks. Joseph (Ettedgui) used to make sure that Joseph restocked bestsellers in different colours every season, and that's why Joseph has been so successful, Cos and Zara actually do the same thing with some lines. Nothing sells better than something that sold well before.
> 
> In the same way. We probably already have what we're looking for.


This is such a lovely story about your mother. Sounds like an exciting childhood. 


Jereni said:


> I am excited that mustard seems to be a popular shade with others too, I thought I was the only one, haha.
> 
> These are the two mustard-ish bags I’ve been ruminating on. I can’t decide between them so I haven’t moved on either… def do not need TWO mustard bags so I have to find a way to pick.
> 
> View attachment 5336035
> 
> View attachment 5336036


Both gorgeous but I think I prefer the Coach bag. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Same, it really just depends on the bag.
> View attachment 5336212
> 
> I bought this owl charm to use on this green Rogue only. So it stays on it & gets stored with it.
> View attachment 5336214
> 
> I usually use this flower charm on this KS bag. But always remove it when storing the bag.


Lovely charms! 


JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267


I’m so sorry to hear about your health and the tests you are having. That must be very worrying. Try to hang in there. Hopefully all will be well and no treatment will be necessary.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> It was an annoying increase. Glad you got yours! And thanks for the advice.
> 
> Yes, it is bothersome. Interesting to know it happens with some bags not others.
> 
> Thanks, that’s a good suggestion!
> 
> What a lovely orange collection!
> 
> This is such a lovely story about your mother. Sounds like an exciting childhood.
> 
> Both gorgeous but I think I prefer the Coach bag.
> 
> Lovely charms!
> 
> I’m so sorry to hear about your health and the tests you are having. That must be very worrying. Try to hang in there. Hopefully all will be well and no treatment will be necessary.



That was one word for it. I feel like I'm still recovering actually


----------



## Jereni

papertiger said:


> Cuir is always nice and I know they're practical go-with-everything etc, but I prefer the Coach in terms of the slightly deeper tone and shape. I like the hw colours equally with mustard on both bags. For me to get a Cuir, it would have to be a really practical colour too as I'd use it to chuck around (not purposely - but YKWIM).
> 
> I know Bostons/Speedy shapes are not strictly 'in' right now, but doctor-style bags can be really smart, up-town formal, urban cool or totally casual. I vote for the Coach out of these because although both are really versatile the Coach is more eye-catching.





Kimbashop said:


> I love both of these bag styles but find the coach style a bit more interesting. It just looks like a fun bag to carry.



Thanks both of you for your thoughts. I am struggling because I like the color of the Cuir slightly more - it’s a little closer to being a neutral. But, I have one Cuir and while it’s great, I don’t know that I need another.

The Coach is SUPER cute but since I like the color of the Cuir more, I keep hesitating.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267


I'm so sorry you're going through this.  Sending positive thoughts and wishes for healing to you.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267


Hope everything goes well! This must be so stressful on top of the pandemic. Glad that TPF is a source of comfort and joy for you - it has been for me many times 

Love the glam slam bag, it looks so cuddly. Please post a photo of your purple one when it arrives. Are you still getting the viola Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch?


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this.  Sending positive thoughts and wishes for healing to you.



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> We’ve been talking a bit about CPW, # of wears, frequency of use, etc. as analytical tools to help us manage our collections and it’s made me think.
> 
> I started out with a hard limit on number of bags. Over time I realized I don’t care about that - I care that I use and appreciate all I own. _(Ironically, I’ve naturally floated under the limit I found so hard to live with before. LOL!) _
> 
> I also tracked CPW then ditched it for reasons I mentioned earlier - I truly do not care.
> 
> I had a phase where I only bought bags if I felt I could “get my money out of them” when I sold. But, why? I don’t buy anything else (other than real estate) with this mindset. And it pushed me to resale which I’d rather not do as much going forward. So that silly limitation went out the window.
> 
> And, due to Covid, I’m letting go of the  “must wear a certain # of times of year” metric. It’s unattainable due to world wide changes and, therefore, has no bearing on whether I should keep a bag.
> 
> So, now my place of peace is just this: I simply want to maintain a collection that covers all my needs and satisfies my love for variety with bags I dearly love and use.
> • No buying mistakes
> • No museum pieces
> • No trendy pieces that will get on my nerves when the trend is over
> • No buying substitute bags - get *exactly* what I want regardless of price _(high or low)_
> • Allow frequently used items to fade from focus but stay in my collection if they’re still loved and get at least some wear.
> • And, having stolen @papertiger’s approach , only buy a bag when it upgrades my collection in a way that is meaningful to me. _(Note: “upgrading” is not a euphemism for buying ever more expensive bags.)_
> 
> I simply don’t want a controlling / limiting mindset about my bags. I want to enjoy my bags in a fluid way with guardrails designed to enhance my version of happy.
> 
> *What has been your epiphany about how you evaluate/ manage your collection that’s very different from where you started?  What caused the change? *


As you know I started talking about cost per wear using updates to my spreadsheet as a distraction after a difficult day. It probably suggested that I’m more concerned about this that I actually am! I totally agree that I buy and use expensive bags because it brings me joy.

I think, like others have suggested, I think about CPW in advance of buying and don’t mind buying an expensive bag I know I’ll use a lot even if it’s going to be over some years such as with a smart events chain bag (I’m not a clutch person). I avoid bags that are too trendy or gimmicky because I prefer classic styles that can be worn for years. Hence, I don’t have colours that I know won’t work for me. Just classic browns, blacks and blues plus pinks and purples. I get tempted when I see the beautiful colours some of you have but I wouldn’t use them enough to be worth making a significant purchase.

In terms of a bag epiphany, I think I had mine after DH bought me my first Mulberry, a Bayswater for use at work. I thought it would one a once in a lifetime bag. However, I suddenly realised it was okay to spend more on something I loved and, if I wanted to add another style and could afford it, then I had no reason to feel bad. Since then I’ve still sometimes battled with guilt but I’ve built a bag collection I have enjoyed collating and using.

Creating a spreadsheet with CPW etc is all part of the bag hobby for me. I enjoy a good spreadsheet almost as much as a beautiful bag. I’m not sure what that says about me!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Hermès friend's SO Black is fine and that's 10+ years, she uses it almost every day, my all-black Paddington is a bit scratched, but I've had it for way over 10 years, although I don't know how SO-Black Chanel is.
> 
> I'll soon find out about Gucci


I have three black bags with black hardware

• YSL Black Small Monogram Cabas - Was my go to work bag for 2 years. The black hardware shows absolutely no signs of wear.
• YSL Black LouLou Camera Bag - I’ve worn this almost non stop since Covid hit. The zipper is starting to show the gold underneath in a burnished kind of fashion, no chipping. The rest of the hardware is perfect
• Dior Ultra Black Studded Diorama WOC - I don’t use this often but some of the studs are showing the color underneath. You can’t tell if I carry it but, I can notice and have been trying to figure out a fix.

So, I would feel secure your Gucci is going to be just fine.  I think zippers or anything protruding would be potential (but not certain) problems and your bag has neither.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> That was one word for it. I feel like I'm still recovering actually


I know that feeling!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Hope everything goes well! This must be so stressful on top of the pandemic. Glad that TPF is a source of comfort and joy for you - it has been for me many times
> 
> Love the glam slam bag, it looks so cuddly. Please post a photo of your purple one when it arrives. Are you still getting the viola Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch?



Yes, the viola cloud arrives tomorrow as my early birthday present to myself.   I'll post pics Saturday, when there will be natural light for them.

Thank you!  Cuddly is the perfect description of Glam Slam bags. 

TPF is a wonderful community, and source of comfort, joy, and bag enabling encouragement.

Thanks!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> As you know I started talking about cost per wear using updates to my spreadsheet as a distraction after a difficult day. It probably suggested that I’m more concerned about this that I actually am! I totally agree that I buy and use expensive bags because it brings me joy.
> 
> I think, like others have suggested, I think about CPW in advance of buying and don’t mind buying an expensive bag I know I’ll use a lot even if it’s going to be over some years such as with a smart events chain bag (I’m not a clutch person). I avoid bags that are too trendy or gimmicky because I prefer classic styles that can be worn for years. Hence, I don’t have colours that I know won’t work for me. Just classic browns, blacks and blues plus pinks and purples. I get tempted when I see the beautiful colours some of you have but I wouldn’t use them enough to be worth making a significant purchase.
> 
> In terms of a bag epiphany, I think I had mine after DH bought me my first Mulberry, a Bayswater for use at work. I thought it would one a once in a lifetime bag. However, I suddenly realised it was okay to spend more on something I loved and, if I wanted to add another style and could afford it, then I had no reason to feel bad. Since then I’ve still sometimes battled with guilt but I’ve built a bag collection I have enjoyed collating and using.
> 
> Creating a spreadsheet with CPW etc is all part of the bag hobby for me. I enjoy a good spreadsheet almost as much as a beautiful bag. I’m not sure what that says about me!


I hope you didn’t read any negativity about any of the metrics as there is none.  Actually, the point of my post is *I’ve* experimented with soooooo many ways to “manage” my collection and it was a little funny to me to look back and see my changing POV.  If there is one thing I’ve learned it’s nothing stays static in purseland.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> I hope you didn’t read any negativity about any of the metrics as there is none.  Actually, the point of my post is *I’ve* experimented with soooooo many ways to “manage” my collection and it was a little funny to me to look back and see my changing POV.  If there is one thing I’ve learned it’s nothing stays static in purseland.


Oh no! None at all. We all have the same hobby but enjoy it in different ways. That’s part of what makes it so interesting. Plus interesting to read how you’ve changed your POV.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I have three black bags with black hardware
> 
> • YSL Black Small Monogram Cabas - Was my go to work bag for 2 years. The black hardware shows absolutely no signs of wear.
> • YSL Black LouLou Camera Bag - I’ve worn this almost non stop since Covid hit. The zipper is starting to show the gold underneath in a burnished kind of fashion, no chipping. The rest of the hardware is perfect
> • Dior Ultra Black Studded Diorama WOC - I don’t use this often but some of the studs are showing the color underneath. You can’t tell if I carry it but, I can notice and have been trying to figure out a fix.
> 
> So, I would feel secure your Gucci is going to be just fine.  I think zippers or anything protruding would be potential (but not certain) problems and your bag has neither.



Thank you. So glad to know your YSLs have no problems minus the zipper. YSL and Guccis are made in the same factories so fingers crossed they're using the same technology regards hw.


----------



## DME

dramaprincess713 said:


> Sentimental bags is partly why it is so hard for me to downsize my collection! I place a great deal of sentimental value in things - either because it holds a memory or it was a gift. Gifts are particularly hard for me to get rid of - bags or otherwise. My love language is gifts, and getting rid of gifts almost feels like I'm somehow getting rid of the person who gave me the gift, even though I know that is silly and nonsensical. My sentimental bags include:
> 
> 
> My Coach Burrugh and PLG tote were both gifts from my husband, and even though I picked them both out, they are never leaving my collection. The Coach was the last gift I got form him before he proposed. We were in Atlantic City (he was working, I just tagged along), and I found it in the outlets. I mentioned that I was thinking about going back and getting it, and he got it for me. The PLG was a gift for our 3rd anniversary - the leather anniversary.
> I'm sentimental about my KS polar bear tote because I adore polar bears, and it's the only bag that my husband actually encouraged me to get and said that he thought "I needed it."   He thinks I have far too many bags (he's right, lol), so this is a huge statement from him.
> My LV Croissette Vanilla Epi was a college graduating gift from my parents. It was my first LV, and even though it was pre-loved, it was more money than either of use ever dreamed of spending on a bag at the time.
> I have a KS tweed-like flap bag that my mom got me on a random shopping trip. We both found bags we liked that day but neither of us wanted to buy it for ourselves so we bought them for each other instead. My mom got the better deal because my bag cost less than the one she liked that I bought for her.
> My Kacy Yom Eun Bi is sentimental because it reminds me of my cousin who passed. Her name was nearly the same as the name of the bag. When I came across this bag, it felt like I was meant to own it. It was red (I had been searching for a red bag), it was by a Korean designer, it had a name nearly the same as my cousin, and it was actually a style that I liked. It's also sentimental in that it was partly a gift - my husband paid half of it for me, despite thinking I have more bags than one person could ever need, because I had already put so much sentimental value into it before even owning it.
> I have a glitter KS pouch, that I think is technically a tablet pouch. However, I use it as a clutch. It was a gift from my best friend so again, sentimental because it was a gift. It was also the clutch I used for my wedding so there's sentimental value there for that reason as well.
> I'm sentimental about my KS burgundy tote (gosh, there's a lot of KS on this list!) that I recently repurchased because of the memories of when I first purchased the bag. It was on a pre-wedding shopping trip of my best friend, and it just brings up a lot of good memories of that day and that time period in general.
> I'm sentimental about my black Arayla Harlow bag because I actually modified it to add studs to the top. I modeled it after a bag I had gotten in Korea many summers ago and loved, but the bag from Korea was cheap and falling apart. Even though it's not the same bag, at all, the Arayla now brings up fond memories of that summer in Korea, buying the original bag with my aunt, and specific outings I used the original bag.
> I have a no-name beaded handbag from a street vendor in London that I bought when I studied abroad there. Even all these years later, I still think it is beautiful, and it reminds me of that study abroad semester it has sentimental value.
> 
> 
> I have no yellow bags, but I love both of your yellow bags! They are so fun and happy - it makes me want to go out and get a yellow bag of my own!
> 
> 
> I am so very sorry to hear this. Pets truly are family, and losing them is devastating. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> 
> Oooh, your Hermes sounds gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about everyone's difficult family dynamics, and @DME, so very sorry for the loss of your best friend. Family can be so hard and complicated.
> 
> 
> Wow, so beautiful!
> 
> 
> These are awesome! I feel like you must have such great style!
> 
> 
> Oof, I'm sorry you had such a hard day. I hope now, later on in the week, you are feeling a bit better.
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your mother.  My mother-in-law passed before my daughter and niece were born, and they would have been her only grandchildren. It makes me sad that she'll never know her granddaughters or that the will never know their grandmother.
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous! I'm a sucker for black hardware on black bags, and I love everything about this Gucci!
> 
> 
> Oh, what a let down! Kurt Geiger has been on my radar for awhile, and it's been his metallic bags that I've been most drawn too. It's disappointing that the quality isn't there.
> 
> 
> I love this! I've amassed a decent collection of charms through the years, but I'm bad about actually using them. Do you tend to leave your charms on their respective bags and only change it to another one when you want to? Or do you take them on and off each time you use the bag? I don't keep charms on my bag, and I feel like part of the reason I'm bad about using them is that I forget to put on a charm before I leave the apartment.
> 
> 
> What a great question! I'm not a CPW person. The idea of tracking bag usage is both interesting/appealing and too much work for me. It's also never quite made sense for my in my mind because I have bags that I know will get little use due to its size or intended purpose (ex: a clutch), but that doesn't necessarily mean I want to get rid of it. I think I'm still trying to figure out how to evaluate/manage my collection though. I have a list of all my bags, roughly sorted by size/usage. So, all my totes are one category, larger non-tote shoulder bags are another, medium-large hand carry bags are another, etc. And, I have a general target number of bags I'd like to stay at. But none of this helps me manage my collection, and I'm very far over my target number already. I'm really not sure where to go from here in terms of managing my collection, but I'd love to hear from others on how they do so!



I love all the stories behind your sentimental bags! And thank you for the kind words regarding my best friend.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

msd_bags said:


> Also, pre-tpf days, I did not consider buying preloved bags.  But I learned to do that in tpf.  But it came to a point that having bags authenticated became tiring for me.  All the pre-work before buying preloved just felt like so much of a hassle. After a few years in tpf, I got to a point where I told myself that I will go back to buying only brand new bags.  Pre-loved only if I get to see something l like during travels in Japan.  Otherise, if I cannot afford brand new, then I won’t buy.


One of the reasons I hesitate to buy preloved is because of worries around authentication, and not wanting to deal with the stress of that entire process.  However, the preloved market is the only source for certain discontinued models, colors or styles that are no longer available in the stores, if someone is actively seeking or searching for these discontinued styles.
Regarding selling in the preloved market, I have a question for those of you that sell or have sold premier bags.  Have you ever broken even on a sale?  I assume that one does better if selling directly versus consignment, but of course consignment is less hassle.


----------



## DME

dramaprincess713 said:


> I long to be at this place! I am old enough to know better, but I still struggle with wanting all the things and wanting, to me, turns to purchases or planned purchases. It is color, interesting details, or specific leathers that really get me, and I haven't figured out how to resist. I am really struggling, especially these days, because I really can't seem to find bags in my collection I'm OK with getting rid of, and I have a fair number of bags I plan to purchase - neither of which are in line with my goal of downsizing. I want two opposing things so badly, and I can't seem to reconcile them or come to peace with one "winning" over the other.



Oh, it took me a looooong time to get to this place! I’ll be 50 later this year and only just got here within the last few years. And I still have work to do, as I have more bags than I need, but that never stops me from buying when I identify a new love. My goal is to get to a place where I’m content with what I have and don’t buy anything new, but something tells me that goal is likely unattainable (the ability to shop would have to cease; the horror!).


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## mocktail

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Regarding selling in the preloved market, I have a question for those of you that sell or have sold premier bags.  Have you ever broken even on a sale?  I assume that one does better if selling directly versus consignment, but of course consignment is less hassle.


I just sold several LV pieces (mostly SLGs) and a Chanel bag. Overall I got back about 90% of what I paid - got more than I paid for a few items, got less than 90% on some others. I don't want to deal with the hassle of selling items myself, so I got quotes from several sites and ended up getting buyouts. Most items went to Fashionphile, a couple of items to Rebag, and 1 charm to Yoogi's. I hope not to have to resell things again, but if I do, I would do direct buyout again because it's so easy.


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267



I just saw this! Fingers crossed that everything turns out okay on March 4. We are here for you ! Hugs

re retail therapy and bags and RTW, I went years without buying anything bc I wasn’t happy with my weight. Clothes didn’t fit; yet I didn’t want to buy expensive things in larger sizes. Bags and shoes suddenly looked matronly bc I felt matronly. It’s only been during Covid that I took stock, started overhauling my endocrin; diet; exercise; meds; which coincided with prices on preloved H taking a skydive. So I bought stuff I always loved and started to revamp my style. I took advantage of deep Covid discounts, and now am sifting through things. Basically, I have started to let go of compromises I made in the past. It feels good. thank you @Sparkletastic for the food for thought 

@Purses & Perfumes, it’s possible to make a bit via consignment, but usually only if you’ve purchased at a deep discount or long ago. I don’t sell on my own, and I prefer to get value out of cost per wear. Usually I end up giving stuff to family or friends. Now I only buy what I know I will love and use or expressly to give to my mom etc


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> I just saw this! Fingers crossed that everything turns out okay on March 4. We are here for you ! Hugs
> 
> re retail therapy and bags and RTW, I went years without buying anything bc I wasn’t happy with my weight. Clothes didn’t fit; yet I didn’t want to buy expensive things in larger sizes. Bags and shoes suddenly looked matronly bc I felt matronly. It’s only been during Covid that I took stock, started overhauling my endocrin; diet; exercise; meds; which coincided with prices on preloved H taking a skydive. So I bought stuff I always loved and started to revamp my style. I took advantage of deep Covid discounts, and now am sifting through things. Basically, I have started to let go of compromises I made in the past. It feels good. thank you [



Thank you!    

Sounds like a really difficult time. Glad you're now buying things you love!


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267


@JenJBS hope everything turns out ok


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I am excited that mustard seems to be a popular shade with others too, I thought I was the only one, haha.
> 
> These are the two mustard-ish bags I’ve been ruminating on. I can’t decide between them so I haven’t moved on either… def do not need TWO mustard bags so I have to find a way to pick.
> 
> View attachment 5336035
> 
> View attachment 5336036


I love the Coach but I believe some people have said it is hard to use. You should search on the Coach forum. I particularly love the way the style looks. It was inspired by a Bonnie Cashin design from the 60s.

Which size Longchamp is that?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

mocktail said:


> I just sold several LV pieces (mostly SLGs) and a Chanel bag. Overall I got back about 90% of what I paid - got more than I paid for a few items, got less than 90% on some others. I don't want to deal with the hassle of selling items myself, so I got quotes from several sites and ended up getting buyouts. Most items went to Fashionphile, a couple of items to Rebag, and 1 charm to Yoogi's. I hope not to have to resell things again, but if I do, I would do direct buyout again because it's so easy.


Thank you, this is very helpful.  I seem to have mostly got about 70 percent (at best) of what I paid if I look at a couple of my previous sales of premier bags (all in excellent condition).  Likewise with an offer I have for a current bag.  However, the bags I let go range from Burberry to Saint Laurent.   I have not sold any Chanel or LV bags.  Good idea to get quotes from several sites.  I agree with you: I am also planning to not sell anything in the future which means I must be very thoughtful in my purchases so as to not make any bag purchase missteps.


880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes, it’s possible to make a bit via consignment, but usually only if you’ve purchased at a deep discount or long ago. I don’t sell on my own, and I prefer to get value out of cost per wear. Usually I end up giving stuff to family or friends. Now I only buy what I know I will love and use or expressly to give to my mom etc


Thanks for the helpful info, @880.  At this point, I don't expect to make much (I think that is possible if one has some rare bags or very in-demand items and neither applies in my situation), but it's more about trying to figure out what's a fair offer when deciding to let go of something.  I agree with you that the best thing is to only buy what you know you will love.  I am pretty happy with most of my collection but there are two to three items I know are not quite my style so I am considering what to do with them.

A little update about my college bag, which is one of the items I was thinking about rehoming:  I decided to let it go.  A difficult decision but I think the right one in this situation.  It ties in with my goals of pruning my collection a bit since I had too many black bags and was not using them enough.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> @JenJBS hope everything turns out ok



Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I love the Coach but I believe some people have said it is hard to use. You should search on the Coach forum. I particularly love the way the style looks.* It was inspired by a Bonnie Cashin design from the 60s.*
> 
> Which size Longchamp is that?



Makes sense why I like the look of it


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267


I am so sorry for the worry you have over your heart. I love your new pillow bag!


----------



## DME

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267



I’m so sorry you’re going through all of that. Virtual hugs, and I’m hoping all turns out well with your visit to the doctor in early March.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I am so sorry for the worry you have over your heart. I love your new pillow bag!


Thank you!     Now if I want to sneak a nap at work, I'll have a pillow handy! 



DME said:


> I’m so sorry you’re going through all of that. Virtual hugs, and I’m hoping all turns out well with your visit to the doctor in early March.


Thank you!


----------



## DME

880 said:


> I just saw this! Fingers crossed that everything turns out okay on March 4. We are here for you ! Hugs
> 
> re retail therapy and bags and RTW, I went years without buying anything bc I wasn’t happy with my weight. Clothes didn’t fit; yet I didn’t want to buy expensive things in larger sizes. Bags and shoes suddenly looked matronly bc I felt matronly. It’s only been during Covid that I took stock, started overhauling my endocrin; diet; exercise; meds; which coincided with prices on preloved H taking a skydive. So I bought stuff I always loved and started to revamp my style. I took advantage of deep Covid discounts, and now am sifting through things. Basically, I have started to let go of compromises I made in the past. It feels good. thank you @Sparkletastic for the food for thought
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes, it’s possible to make a bit via consignment, but usually only if you’ve purchased at a deep discount or long ago. I don’t sell on my own, and I prefer to get value out of cost per wear. Usually I end up giving stuff to family or friends. Now I only buy what I know I will love and use or expressly to give to my mom etc



I hear you on curtailing the spending when I don’t feel great about how I look. The problem is then I spend more than I should when I feel better about myself! Good problem to have? Maybe?

It took a long time (almost 10 years) to shed most of the pregnancy weight. Side note: Can you really call it pregnancy weight after almost 10 years? I didn’t buy much for myself during that time. But when I finally got rid of the weight, shopping became fun again. That’s a good thing for my mood, but maybe not so much for my wallet!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267


First of all, I'm sorry to hear about your dilemma and I wish you the very best in the decisions ahead of you. I can certainly understand the underlying depression and likely the anxiety it is causing you as well. I hope that in the event you need surgery COVID will be less of a threat so that you can at least eliminate that from your concerns. 

In the meantime, we are HERE for bag therapy and emotional support! Your new bag is beautiful. What a classic, as well as a comforting bag (by that I mean smooshy and huggable).


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> First of all, I'm sorry to hear about your dilemma and I wish you the very best in the decisions ahead of you. I can certainly understand the underlying depression and likely the anxiety it is causing you as well. I hope that in the event you need surgery COVID will be less of a threat so that you can at least eliminate that from your concerns.
> 
> In the meantime, we are HERE for bag therapy and emotional support! Your new bag is beautiful. What a classic, as well as a comforting bag (by that I mean smooshy and huggable).



Thank you!    Much appreciated.  Yes, the Glam Slam bags are very huggable!


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> One of the reasons I hesitate to buy preloved is because of worries around authentication, and not wanting to deal with the stress of that entire process.  However, the preloved market is the only source for certain discontinued models, colors or styles that are no longer available in the stores, if someone is actively seeking or searching for these discontinued styles.
> Regarding selling in the preloved market, I have a question for those of you that sell or have sold premier bags.  Have you ever broken even on a sale?  I assume that one does better if selling directly versus consignment, but of course consignment is less hassle.


Worrying about authentication with preloved is the reason I became an authenticator. Before that, I bought a few fakes. I like shopping the preloved market because I love vintage or I want styles they no longer make, and I love a bargain. It is difficult for me to break into a new brand because I'm not familiar with the forum's authenticators or they have rules that make it difficult. Once I break into a brand, I start to feel more comfortable with it.

I hate paying full price for something and finding out it went on sale later for a huge discount, or buying something full price that loses a lot of value so if I sell, I'll lose a lot. This is one of the reasons I don't have much premier stuff. It is more about the total price I pay rather than the percentage I'll lose if I sell.  There are some brands that I feel are out of reach at boutique prices, not because I can't afford them, but because I don't feel comfortable spending that much on one item.  I am okay with selling things under $500 but I would be too nervous to sell and ship something very expensive.

I can't remember the most I've lost on reselling on a single bag; probably around $200, but I've had a lot of good profits too. A few years ago, I figured out how much profit I made on everything I've sold online (not just bags) and subtracted out all the money I spent on bags currently in my collection, and I was in profit territory. With that kind of calculation, my sales have paid for my entire collection. In that sense, I don't have to worry about cpw.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> I just saw this! Fingers crossed that everything turns out okay on March 4. We are here for you ! Hugs
> 
> re retail therapy and bags and RTW, I went years without buying anything bc I wasn’t happy with my weight. Clothes didn’t fit; yet I didn’t want to buy expensive things in larger sizes. Bags and shoes suddenly looked matronly bc I felt matronly. It’s only been during Covid that I took stock, started overhauling my endocrin; diet; exercise; meds; which coincided with prices on preloved H taking a skydive. So I bought stuff I always loved and started to revamp my style. I took advantage of deep Covid discounts, and now am sifting through things. Basically, I have started to let go of compromises I made in the past. It feels good. thank you @Sparkletastic for the food for thought
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes, it’s possible to make a bit via consignment, but usually only if you’ve purchased at a deep discount or long ago. I don’t sell on my own, and I prefer to get value out of cost per wear. Usually I end up giving stuff to family or friends. Now I only buy what I know I will love and use or expressly to give to my mom etc


I'm glad you are getting what you love now. I know how that is when you aren't happy with my weight. When I went through that, I bought some of the ugliest clothes. When I got dressed, I hardly looked in the mirror. I love clothes and I love eating; it's a shame that my two loves are incompatible with each other!


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267


@JenJBS my heart aches for you and your heart. We’re here for you. Virtual hugs Vent anytime.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> One of the reasons I hesitate to buy preloved is because of worries around authentication, and not wanting to deal with the stress of that entire process.  However, the preloved market is the only source for certain discontinued models, colors or styles that are no longer available in the stores, if someone is actively seeking or searching for these discontinued styles.
> Regarding selling in the preloved market, I have a question for those of you that sell or have sold premier bags.  Have you ever broken even on a sale?  I assume that one does better if selling directly versus consignment, but of course consignment is less hassle.


I had a huge, unwieldy and confused collection at one point. Then once I had it, it took a few years of buying and selling and buying and selling to get to the tight, happy collection I have now. As a result, I’ve sold at least 150 bags - all but one on my own.

Because I tended to buy with the knowledge I may sell in mind, I bought “well” - meaning resale, on sale or bags that I knew would hold their value. As a result, I routinely made back 90 - 125% of what I paid. This return was maximized because my selling frequency (which was ultimately hellish) allowed me to get expertise in how to photograph and list bags for max return. I’m happy to PM some tips if you want.

That being said, one thing I’ve come to is that I don’t worry about getting all my money back anymore. Again, I don’t put that pressure on any other purchase type so why for bags? Plus, there _should_ be depreciation expected from my usage and (if relevant) the bag not being as on trend as when I bought it.

Good luck with whatever path you choose!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> @JenJBS my heart aches for you and your heart. We’re here for you. Virtual hugs Vent anytime.



Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> Worrying about authentication with preloved is the reason I became an authenticator. Before that, I bought a few fakes. I like shopping the preloved market because I love vintage or I want styles they no longer make, and I love a bargain. It is difficult for me to break into a new brand because I'm not familiar with the forum's authenticators or they have rules that make it difficult. Once I break into a brand, I start to feel more comfortable with it.
> 
> I hate paying full price for something and finding out it went on sale later for a huge discount, or buying something full price that loses a lot of value so if I sell, I'll lose a lot. This is one of the reasons I don't have much premier stuff. It is more about the total price I pay rather than the percentage I'll lose if I sell.  There are some brands that I feel are out of reach at boutique prices, not because I can't afford them, but because I don't feel comfortable spending that much on one item.  I am okay with selling things under $500 but I would be too nervous to sell and ship something very expensive.
> 
> I can't remember the most I've lost on reselling on a single bag; probably around $200, but I've had a lot of good profits too. A few years ago, I figured out how much profit I made on everything I've sold online (not just bags) and subtracted out all the money I spent on bags currently in my collection, and I was in profit territory. With that kind of calculation, my sales have paid for my entire collection. In that sense, I don't have to worry about cpw.


Yes, it can be annoying to pay full price and then see something go on a big sale later.  It hasn't happened often though (thankfully).
It is anxiety-provoking to sell high-end bags on your own, so I understand how you feel about that process.
And hats off to you for having done such a good job with selling online that it paid for your entire collection!  I am so totally impressed. 


Sparkletastic said:


> I had a huge, unwieldy and confused collection at one point. Then it took a few years of buying and selling to get to the tight, happy collection I have now. As a result, I’ve sold about 150 bags - all but one on my own.
> 
> Because I tended to buy with the knowledge I may sale in mind, I bought “well” - meaning resale, on sale or bags that I knew would hold their value. As a result, I routinely made back 90 - 125% of what I paid. This return was maximized because my selling frequency (which was ultimately hellish) allowed me to get expertise in how to photograph and list bags for max return. I’m happy to PM some tips if you want.
> 
> That being said, one thing I’ve come to is that I don’t worry about getting all my money back anymore. Again, I don’t put that pressure on any other purchase type so why for bags. Plus, there _should_ be depreciation expected from my usage and (if relevant) the bag not being as on trend as when I bought it.
> 
> Good luck with whatever path you choose!


Kudos to you for doing an amazing job!   It is no easy feat to go from 150-odd bags to a tight, happy collection, while also making a great return on selling.

I think your point about buying well is a key point here.  Initially, I did not always buy well, and by that I mean I did not always take into consideration things like bags holding value, or even carefully assessing my tastes (although tastes do change, so there's that).  I don't worry about getting all my money back either; that isn't even a reasonable expectation.  I don't think I articulated this very clearly, but I was thinking more along the lines of how to figure out what the fair price is for an item so I will know when a buyout or offer is too low and when it's reasonable.

I currently have three bags I am thinking of releasing, and of them, I have already decided to let the college bag go.  The other two I am still thinking about but not sure yet.  I have decided not to list or sell them myself if I release them because I simply don't have the time and energy for it at this time due to family caregiving and other priorities.   However, when I am ready to sell online myself, I would absolutely welcome any tips you can share, and thank you so much for the kind offer. 

I would welcome your input (and the thoughts of others here) with regard to my Lady Dior bag question/dilemma.   I have two Lady Dior bags in medium, one black and one a very deep navy blue.  The blue looks almost black at night time.  I have been wondering if I should sell the blue and purchase a different Lady Dior, perhaps in a lighter color or even in red in the small size to bring in some color variety.  However, my dilemma is that I truly love that deep, blue shade, especially during the day time when the color really glows.  I could just keep both of them, and not worry about adding another Lady Dior in a lighter color.  I think I am going to take my time with this decision and not be hasty.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, it can be annoying to pay full price and then see something go on a big sale later.  It hasn't happened often though (thankfully).
> It is anxiety-provoking to sell high-end bags on your own, so I understand how you feel about that process.
> And hats off to you for having done such a good job with selling online that it paid for your entire collection!  I am so totally impressed.
> 
> Kudos to you for doing an amazing job!   It is no easy feat to go from 150-odd bags to a tight, happy collection, while also making a great return on selling.
> 
> I think your point about buying well is a key point here.  Initially, I did not always buy well, and by that I mean I did not always take into consideration things like bags holding value, or even carefully assessing my tastes (although tastes do change, so there's that).  I don't worry about getting all my money back either; that isn't even a reasonable expectation.  I don't think I articulated this very clearly, but I was thinking more along the lines of how to figure out what the fair price is for an item so I will know when a buyout or offer is too low and when it's reasonable.
> 
> I currently have three bags I am thinking of releasing, and of them, I have already decided to let the college bag go.  The other two I am still thinking about but not sure yet.  I have decided not to list or sell them myself if I release them because I simply don't have the time and energy for it at this time due to family caregiving and other priorities.   However, when I am ready to sell online myself, I would absolutely welcome any tips you can share, and thank you so much for the kind offer.
> 
> I would welcome your input (and the thoughts of others here) with regard to my Lady Dior bag question/dilemma.   I have two Lady Dior bags in medium, one black and one a very deep navy blue.  The blue looks almost black at night time.  I have been wondering if I should sell the blue and purchase a different Lady Dior, perhaps in a lighter color or even in red in the small size to bring in some color variety.  However, my dilemma is that I truly love that deep, blue shade, especially during the day time when the color really glows.  I could just keep both of them, and not worry about adding another Lady Dior in a lighter color.  I am going to take my time about this decision, and am currently leaning towards just keeping the blue bag.


To figure out a fair price, the first thing is to *forget* what you paid.

Enter the details: brand, model, size, hardware color into ebay and sort for *SOLD* items. What bags are currently listed for is irrelevant. Take the average of the last 3-5 bags as close to possible as yours as an initial indicator of what you can get for yours. Hopefully 3-5 have sold in the last 60 days. If you have a hard time finding solds, take the average of what you do find and deduct 10%. It means your bag isn’t selling well and the near term likely buyers have already got one from someone else.

Add 5ish% for a “full set” meaning you still have the box, dust bag, any included cards, manuals, etc. - everything it would have come with new. For Chanel, a full set _may_ get you 10% more.

Deduct a suitable % for any signs of wear including perfume smells.

Drop the price by 20% plus if it’s missing anything like decorative hang tags or charms. Drop it by 50% or more if the strap is missing.

Then as a last check - search for your item with consignors. You will almost NEVER get what they can because you are an individual. So, unless your bag is SUPER rare (and even then because the consignors know it) price your bag 10% or more less than they do.

Re: the Lady Diors. I don’t find navy and black to be at all interchangeable. And, I’ve learned the hard way that as long as a bag works functionally, I should always choose the unusual one that makes my heart sing over the neutral one. I will make great outfits happen with the unusual beauty while the neutral bag is… neutral.

So, I would keep both if you use them both (or keep the navy and enjoy the many outfits it would inspire while selling the black.) One note - as you sell bags you may feel good about using the proceeds / space to buy a third more colorful one.

HTH!


----------



## lill_canele

Purses & Perfumes said:


> One of the reasons I hesitate to buy preloved is because of worries around authentication, and not wanting to deal with the stress of that entire process.  However, the preloved market is the only source for certain discontinued models, colors or styles that are no longer available in the stores, if someone is actively seeking or searching for these discontinued styles.
> Regarding selling in the preloved market, I have a question for those of you that sell or have sold premier bags.  Have you ever broken even on a sale?  I assume that one does better if selling directly versus consignment, but of course consignment is less hassle.



Yes indeed!
Way back ~2016/2017, I got a YSL sac de jour and a LV Lock Me bag both for ~40-50% off from Fashionphile. They were in excellent, near new condition, with dust bag and box. I barely wore them and so they were kept in great condition. (Later down the line, Fashionphile requested to buy them back from me lol)
Fast forward to 2020 (or was it 2021?, hmm) I sold them to TheRealReal and got basically the exact same price I paid for.  

Looking back on it now, I think I was quite lucky. I got my preloved bags at an amazing deal compared to what I hear and see today.


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> That being said, one thing I’ve come to is that I don’t worry about getting all my money back anymore. Again, I don’t put that pressure on any other purchase type so why for bags? Plus, there _should_ be depreciation expected from my usage and (if relevant) the bag not being as on trend as when I bought it.


We’re aligned on this! Probably because preloved market is not as active here than in the US, I buy with the intention of using and keeping.  No thoughts on reselling when making the purchase.  Of course eventually I might sell, but recouping the cost is not a priority.  As you said, there should be depreciation.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> We’re aligned on this! Probably because preloved market is not as active here than in the US, I buy with the intention of using and keeping. No thoughts on reselling when making the purchase. Of course eventually I might sell, but recouping the cost is not a priority. As you said, there should be depreciation.


Things were so much easier before I thought about reselling. I didn't keep track of what I spent on things. Some things I didn't get my money's worth but I didn't think about it. I donated things when I was through with them, never thinking about how much money they cost. I wish I could get back to that mindset.


----------



## coffee2go

I almost never buy things with reselling in mind, but before resale platforms became so popular I did sell a few designer items I bought on sale (like shoes) and sold them for profit on VC   Now when these platforms are overflooded with both fakes and original items,  I think it’s much difficult for an individual to sell there… I don’t even bother… however, now I have a couple of shoes I’m no longer wearing that are in great condition, so might use consignment stores to sell them, just to make space in my closet, I don’t care about the profit at this point for these, they’ve been sitting in my closet for years


----------



## coffee2go

Also this week I finally got to use my Fendi woc for an opera night, it was so special to finally be back again at the theater, last time I went there was in January 2020, so I was really excited about it! I even bought an opera glasses and I can’t praise enough Fendi Woc for how easy to use it is. It’s not only priced well under 1000€ (it was 890€ when I got it and now they increased the price to 920€), but it also doesn’t have any dent issues from a zipper like Chanel woc does and the chain is detachable, it has a zip pocket and a inner back pocket and well most importantly it fits my opera glasses 
P.S.: there is this hack I use to reduce the chain length by pulling the chain through the hooks… I also don’t think Chanel woc is worth it for the price it has now and the design flaws like the chain is not detachable and there is the dent from the inner zipper… Fendi is so much better! And you don’t even see it everywhere) Also it doesn’t require the use of base shaper like Chanel does as this woc is designed already with maximizing the space in mind

Bonus: since the chain is detachable, I can also wear it as a necklace or a bracelet! The hardware is just amazing, very good quality


----------



## Jereni

papertiger said:


> *Playtime*
> 
> Charms and straps - lots of interchangeable options but I don't like it when the charm is too big or overwhelms the bag.
> 
> It looks a lot but I only have one of each charms, I find some people's charm collections actually make me feel anxious. I have enough habits with scarves.
> 
> Lots of my Gucci and H bags have detachable straps I can use them on each others but I always try to remember put them back where they belong the minute I get home otherwise I'll be in trouble.
> 
> H Flots (for big and green bags
> H Rodeo PM for any plainer bag - looks good on green and blue bags too
> Burberry Thomas punk bear - a present - he is now under glass
> H Carmen, the simplest but my favourite/most used charm.
> Tassels were used to accessorise Spanish horse manes on parade - I have the Carmen, but also all the Guccis from the New BTHs
> Web-Stripe detachable short strap on my Travel half-moon and the red suede plain one from the Lady Web both look good on my beige BTH, the second also works on my dark red Bolide as does the red strap
> The metallic heart on the Gucci Leather Hearts Boston is detachable and also looks good on any bigger, plainer Gucci bag if the mood takes me, as do the detachable tassels
> I can use my black lizard Gucci strap from the vintage Padlock on my H Kelly but I would only add it for security not to actually carry it.
> I have the most beautiful Cartujano black on black calf hair/polished leather strap I will be pleased to use on my new bag and add a longer web-stripe strap too including black croc Gucci Aviatrix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335366
> View attachment 5335368
> View attachment 5335372
> View attachment 5335374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335367
> View attachment 5335383
> View attachment 5335384
> View attachment 5335381
> View attachment 5335388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335369
> View attachment 5335371
> View attachment 5335380



Very fun charms that you have! I like the bear especially. I need to get around to organizing mine.



DME said:


> I think I mentioned this a number of pages ago, but my biggest bag epiphany has been that I don’t need to own all the things. So many bags are so pretty and there are more bags I love the look of than I could possibly ever carry. So I’ve learned to limit my purchases to items I will use. I don’t worry about CPW, but I want to use them, rather than have museum pieces. Everything else can be visited either online or in person, or can be seen on all the lovely people on this thread, and I can just admire from afar and/or vicariously through all of you. This scratches the bag itch. It took me a long time and a lot of mistakes and money before I realized this, but I’m happy to have reached this place.



I like this mindset. In some ways I’ve gotten closer to this point recently. I.e. do *I* really need this, or can I just save a photo for posterity and admire it from time to time? But yet that doesn’t _always_ work.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> And finally, I would like to steal @papertiger's idea of a bag of the year, and add one bag per year (if I find something I love).



I would love to get to ‘one bag a year’ however I think that’s a long ways off for me. I might be able to get to one _designer _bag per year. This year I got the Celine belt bag preloved and am saving incrementally for the Saint Laurent so I can get it for my birthday. But other than those two, I don’t have other designer bags that I’m stalking.



baghabitz34 said:


> Same, it really just depends on the bag.
> View attachment 5336212
> 
> I bought this owl charm to use on this green Rogue only. So it stays on it & gets stored with it.
> View attachment 5336214
> 
> I usually use this flower charm on this KS bag. But always remove it when storing the bag.



Love LOVE the Kate Spade owl charm! I bookmarked a bunch of similar KS charms recently and might get one. Owls are my spirit animal lol.



JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267



This post made me stressed for you; so sorry to hear about your heart situation! Know that we are here to listen anytime, I hope you are able to get away from worrying about it!

The new bag looks very fun, can’t wait to see it.



Sparkletastic said:


> Question for you and others who hold to one in/one out. How are you comfortable getting rid of your bags just because one is purchased?  I’m at 26 bags but if I get rid of one, I’ll likely buy 2 to replace that usage and to broaden my variety. I’ve thought about that with offloading the Fendi BTW - I want another causal, low / no branding bag to replace it and I want to balance it with something fun.
> That flower charm looks made for that bag. Definitely a great add.
> Sending you many hugs and a world of healing!



I do the 1 in, 1 out whenever I can, but typically I don’t force it. If there’s nothing that I’ve separately tired of, then I just evaluate the new purchase as to whether it really adds to my collection and I will get wear out of it, etc.



whateve said:


> I love the Coach but I believe some people have said it is hard to use. You should search on the Coach forum. I particularly love the way the style looks. It was inspired by a Bonnie Cashin design from the 60s.
> 
> Which size Longchamp is that?



Oh interesting, thank you for the info I will go look. I believe the Cuir is the medium / the most common size. It’s the size I already have.

If they had it in the old small size I’d probably have bought it already. But I don’t like how the current small’s straps attach at the handles instead of the ends.


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> Also this week I finally got to use my Fendi woc for an opera night, it was so special to finally be back again at the theater, last time I went there was in January 2020, so I was really excited about it! I even bought an opera glasses and I can’t praise enough Fendi Woc for how easy to use it is. It’s not only priced well under 1000€ (it was 890€ when I got it and now they increased the price to 920€), but it also doesn’t have any dent issues from a zipper like Chanel woc does and the chain is detachable, it has a zip pocket and a inner back pocket and well most importantly it fits my opera glasses
> P.S.: there is this hack I use to reduce the chain length by pulling the chain through the hooks… I also don’t think Chanel woc is worth it for the price it has now and the design flaws like the chain is not detachable and there is the dent from the inner zipper… Fendi is so much better! And you don’t even see it everywhere) Also it doesn’t require the use of base shaper like Chanel does as this woc is designed already with maximizing the space in mind
> 
> View attachment 5336838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336845



As you may see I love buying bags for their functionality, I don’t care much about the luxury influencers pushing certain products or trends, the most important thing for me besides aesthetics is whether the design is functional enough for me, like versatility, easy to use, lightweight and fitting my lifestyle. I buy what I love, don’t care much about resale value, I certainly respect brand heritage but also not brainwashed by the “status symbols”


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> This post made me stressed for you; so sorry to hear about your heart situation! Know that we are here to listen anytime, I hope you are able to get away from worrying about it!
> 
> The new bag looks very fun, can’t wait to see it.
> 
> I do the 1 in, 1 out whenever I can, but typically I don’t force it. If there’s nothing that I’ve separately tired of, then I just evaluate the new purchase as to whether it really adds to my collection and I will get wear out of it, etc.



Thank you!   

My goal this year is 1in, 1out; but I really like your way of thinking about it. Not forcing it.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> I love clothes and I love eating; it's a shame that my two loves are incompatible with each other!



Haha, I’m right there with you! I wish these two loves were more compatible, that’s for sure.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267


My thoughts and prayers are with you. My Dh had a valve repaired and is here 18 years later. The technology is so much better now. 
You are on it and being watched over by a doctor , which puts you ahead of the statistics.


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> To figure out a fair price, the first thing is to *forget* what you paid.
> 
> Enter the details: brand, model, size, hardware color into ebay and sort for *SOLD* items. What bags are currently listed for is irrelevant. Take the average of the last 3-5 bags as close to possible as yours as an initial indicator of what you can get for yours. Hopefully 3-5 have sold in the last 60 days. If you have a hard time finding solds, take the average of what you do find and deduct 10%. It means your bag isn’t selling well and the near term likely buyers have already got one from someone else.
> 
> Add 5ish% for a “full set” meaning you still have the box, dust bag, any included cards, manuals, etc. - everything it would have come with new. For Chanel, a full set _may_ get you 10% more.
> 
> Deduct a suitable % for any signs of wear including perfume smells.
> 
> Drop the price by 20% plus if it’s missing anything like decorative hang tags or charms. Drop it by 50% or more if the strap is missing.
> 
> Then as a last check - search for your item with consignors. You will almost NEVER get what they can because you are an individual. So, unless your bag is SUPER rare (and even then because the consignors know it) price your bag 10% or more less than they do.
> 
> Re: the Lady Diors. I don’t find navy and black to be at all interchangeable. And, I’ve learned the hard way that as long as a bag works functionally, I should always choose the unusual one that makes my heart sing over the neutral one. I will make great outfits happen with the unusual beauty while the neutral bag is… neutral.
> 
> So, I would keep both if you use them both (or keep the navy and enjoy the many outfits it would inspire while selling the black.) One note - as you sell bags you may feel good about using the proceeds / space to buy a third more colorful one.
> 
> HTH!



Wow, I love how you approach pricing your items. This is so helpful! I’ve mostly sold through consignment and I will likely continue to do that with some things (it’s just easier), but I have started dipping my toes into selling myself, but have been struggling with how to price. So far I’ve only sold through a site we have at work that’s kind of like Craig’s list, but I have a few nicer items my consignment store won’t take (e.g., a Tod’s bag) that have little chance of selling through my work’s resale site, so I’m contemplating the best way to go about selling them.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Thanks both of you for your thoughts. I am struggling because I like the color of the Cuir slightly more - it’s a little closer to being a neutral. But, I have one Cuir and while it’s great, I don’t know that I need another.
> 
> The Coach is SUPER cute but since I like the color of the Cuir more, I keep hesitating.


They are both cute but if the cuir has your heart as long as you will wear it then it is fine. I like the look of coach but to me The cuir looks easier to actually use.


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> One of the reasons I hesitate to buy preloved is because of worries around authentication, and not wanting to deal with the stress of that entire process.  However, the preloved market is the only source for certain discontinued models, colors or styles that are no longer available in the stores, if someone is actively seeking or searching for these discontinued styles.
> Regarding selling in the preloved market, I have a question for those of you that sell or have sold premier bags.  Have you ever broken even on a sale?  I assume that one does better if selling directly versus consignment, but of course consignment is less hassle.



I'm the opposite of some here (tPF). I know reading H forum, many do break even with _some_ bags even cutting-in concessions. I refuse to think about money when I buy a bag because it gets in the way of my aesthetic judgement. I'd be worried by being influenced buying a popular bag/colour/leather-type instead of the one I truly prefer.  Just like I don't expect to sell my couches, mattresses, car, vases or bras. It's the cost of life, depreciation. I make other investments. I expect bags to stay in good condition (hence why I only buy from companies that stand behind their products longterm). 

I know the following is TMI, but I want to explain why I will never make/break even selling luxury bags, but even then, my bags can save me money longterm:

Example 1:

I know the misinformation about say Swift leather will impact a resale, one of the things I like best about the satin beauty of my Plume 32. The Plume doesn't have a good resale value either, the logo is only visible, however it's worn, from the inside. I like the way the light plays and bounces off the natural grain, I love the Mod shape of the Plume and elegant handles. Bambou was a new colour (SS14) and unlike now people were not green lovers and bright green least of all if you looked at H Forum tPF back then. On the same day, I was offered a couple of Returne Ks 28, both Togo, one black, one Etoupe both phw. I already had a K, a very beautiful Sellier 32, but one of my least worn bags. The only K Returne I'd consider is a returne is a 35, and I don't particularly like Togo for a smaller bag, can't wear Etoupe and found the 'little' black phw underwhelming (Togo can be quite matte). If I was thinking about resale at the point of purchase, I should have bought the Etoupe Kelly Togo 28. I would be mad not to have, but I am 'mad'. I could have turned a profit, selling directly, or worn it a while and make my money back selling it now under consignment 2022, no problem. I could have even bought a Swift Capucine (orange red) Plume 32 in France that with the exchange rate at the time would have saved me £1K without doing anything, that was a _lovely_ bag, but at that time there were not many green bags around. I could have easily sold that now and made my money back. 

Example 2. 

Gucci repaired a bag strap for me that was my mother's before me. I wore it every Summer since she gave it to me 1998, she wore it every Summer before that. The stitching had almost disintegrated with all the bare-shoulder rubbing through the years. It was bought 1987 for £350. A new hobo, the same type would cost around £1.5-2K in 2022. Before repair prob worth around £300 preloved. Had it been in the sig print (cheaper in 1987) it would be worth double. The repair cost £40 and done by Gucci in Florence. If I'd sold it as a 'past its sell by', imperfect etc,  I'd have some extra cash and still have other Summer bags, but the Half-moon hobo (black cotton-canvas and tan leather) can be very city smart, work appropriate, or casual chic by the pool (wishful thinking). It would leave a normal everyday Summer gap. BUT, it's not a simple equation though, because Gucci, a multinational is still an Italian company. Family history (mine and theirs) still counts there. Had I not been a client (not a VIP, some clients drop 100K in the same store, but treated as a VIP by my SA) I doubt whether they would have bothered, simple job though it was. Never mind H, my spend with Gucci allows me privileges, it's give and take. Now the bag is worth_ double_ of the £390 all spent and I have saved £1-1.5 having not needed a replacement. 



*Now to answer your question LOL.* I have made more money from selling vintage no-name bags (quite a lot actually - but it's a whole other market as @cowgirlsboots will tell you) than designer mistakes. But then I don't replace the vintage no-names. I am truly shocked how say little a fab MJ, Prada or Chloe is at resale. 

Unless you buy preloved cheaply and sell directly, it's virtually impossible to not lose money, and I'm including Hermes and Chanel in that category unless people have bought years ago and hidden the bags away, stored perfectly. And even if people make a profit on one bag they'll take a hit on the next.  

IMO, many think of bags as a side-hustle/grey market economy,  a type of tangible stock-exchange. I treat bags like a romance, I want bags that look like French/Italian film-stars, so gorgeous s/he makes _me_ look good on all occasions, a longterm commitment from both sides, a little bit of love and attention from me now and again and only needs a professional spa now and again, treats me well daily and will looks after me in my old age


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> To figure out a fair price, the first thing is to *forget* what you paid.
> 
> Enter the details: brand, model, size, hardware color into ebay and sort for *SOLD* items. What bags are currently listed for is irrelevant. Take the average of the last 3-5 bags as close to possible as yours as an initial indicator of what you can get for yours. Hopefully 3-5 have sold in the last 60 days. If you have a hard time finding solds, take the average of what you do find and deduct 10%. It means your bag isn’t selling well and the near term likely buyers have already got one from someone else.
> 
> Add 5ish% for a “full set” meaning you still have the box, dust bag, any included cards, manuals, etc. - everything it would have come with new. For Chanel, a full set _may_ get you 10% more.
> 
> Deduct a suitable % for any signs of wear including perfume smells.
> 
> Drop the price by 20% plus if it’s missing anything like decorative hang tags or charms. Drop it by 50% or more if the strap is missing.
> 
> Then as a last check - search for your item with consignors. You will almost NEVER get what they can because you are an individual. So, unless your bag is SUPER rare (and even then because the consignors know it) price your bag 10% or more less than they do.
> 
> Re: the Lady Diors. I don’t find navy and black to be at all interchangeable. And, I’ve learned the hard way that as long as a bag works functionally, I should always choose the unusual one that makes my heart sing over the neutral one. I will make great outfits happen with the unusual beauty while the neutral bag is… neutral.
> 
> So, I would keep both if you use them both (or keep the navy and enjoy the many outfits it would inspire while selling the black.) One note - as you sell bags you may feel good about using the proceeds / space to buy a third more colorful one.
> 
> HTH!



Perfect and practical advice. 

So interesting what you say about the strap. A friend sold me her 'spare' strap from a new Gucci as she know she'd never use it (I wanted it for a strapless Boston). For her it was like cash-back. I asked if she was 100% sure x 10 because of resale. I keep receipts but don't keep track of them, but it freaks me out if I loose a strap mirror, hang-tag, charm etc even if I don't want to use them.


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Also this week I finally got to use my Fendi woc for an opera night, it was so special to finally be back again at the theater, last time I went there was in January 2020, so I was really excited about it! I even bought an opera glasses and I can’t praise enough Fendi Woc for how easy to use it is. It’s not only priced well under 1000€ (it was 890€ when I got it and now they increased the price to 920€), but it also doesn’t have any dent issues from a zipper like Chanel woc does and the chain is detachable, it has a zip pocket and a inner back pocket and well most importantly it fits my opera glasses
> P.S.: there is this hack I use to reduce the chain length by pulling the chain through the hooks… I also don’t think Chanel woc is worth it for the price it has now and the design flaws like the chain is not detachable and there is the dent from the inner zipper… Fendi is so much better! And you don’t even see it everywhere) Also it doesn’t require the use of base shaper like Chanel does as this woc is designed already with maximizing the space in mind
> 
> Bonus: since the chain is detachable, I can also wear it as a necklace or a bracelet! The hardware is just amazing, very good quality
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336864



I'll have to pretend I hadn't seen this


----------



## lill_canele

whateve said:


> Things were so much easier before I thought about reselling. I didn't keep track of what I spent on things. Some things I didn't get my money's worth but I didn't think about it. I donated things when I was through with them, never thinking about how much money they cost. I wish I could get back to that mindset.



It’s okay, all a learning process.

If it makes you feel better, I knew someone who was ridiculously wealthy (let’s say minimum top 5%). He would buy a lot of designer goods, but when they got worn or dirty, he’d just throw them away   , like, not even donate them. Also, he loved custom made suites, but had a habit of wearing them once for an event and then also throwing them away!
And when he told me this, I was shocked. Being 10+ years his senior I gave him a bit of an earful lol. Not sure if he took any of it to heart but he was quite naive/ignorant and I had to explain to him that this was not normal. (He’s extremely sheltered in his own bubble)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> To figure out a fair price, the first thing is to *forget* what you paid.
> 
> Enter the details: brand, model, size, hardware color into ebay and sort for *SOLD* items. What bags are currently listed for is irrelevant. Take the average of the last 3-5 bags as close to possible as yours as an initial indicator of what you can get for yours. Hopefully 3-5 have sold in the last 60 days. If you have a hard time finding solds, take the average of what you do find and deduct 10%. It means your bag isn’t selling well and the near term likely buyers have already got one from someone else.
> 
> Add 5ish% for a “full set” meaning you still have the box, dust bag, any included cards, manuals, etc. - everything it would have come with new. For Chanel, a full set _may_ get you 10% more.
> 
> Deduct a suitable % for any signs of wear including perfume smells.
> 
> Drop the price by 20% plus if it’s missing anything like decorative hang tags or charms. Drop it by 50% or more if the strap is missing.
> 
> Then as a last check - search for your item with consignors. You will almost NEVER get what they can because you are an individual. So, unless your bag is SUPER rare (and even then because the consignors know it) price your bag 10% or more less than they do.
> 
> Re: the Lady Diors. I don’t find navy and black to be at all interchangeable. And, I’ve learned the hard way that as long as a bag works functionally, I should always choose the unusual one that makes my heart sing over the neutral one. I will make great outfits happen with the unusual beauty while the neutral bag is… neutral.
> 
> So, I would keep both if you use them both (or keep the navy and enjoy the many outfits it would inspire while selling the black.) One note - as you sell bags you may feel good about using the proceeds / space to buy a third more colorful one.
> 
> HTH!


This is excellent and so detailed!  Thank you so much. 
As I mentioned before, I have not purchased any of my bags with resale in mind.  But a bag collection can evolve and change as we also change, and sometimes, a bag no longer serves us, in which case it is best to let go rather than have it sit occupying space in the closet.

Regarding the Lady Dior, I would never let the black one go since that is the one I first fell in love with.  So the only one up for consideration is the blue.  Admittedly, I haven't worn it a lot, but then I haven't worn any of my bags much over the last couple of years due to the pandemic.  So I think I will let it stay since I love the color, and revisit in a year or so if I still haven't worn it much.  Sometimes, I get into a bag/closet purge mode and I can feel one coming on right now.  In these phases, I tend to clear out more than I need to and have often given away bags and other items.  Most of the time, I don't regret it, but there have been a few occasions when I thought I was hasty, so I am trying to go slow this time  and seek input from others in an effort to slow myself down.


lill_canele said:


> Yes indeed!
> Way back ~2016/2017, I got a YSL sac de jour and a LV Lock Me bag both for ~40-50% off from Fashionphile. They were in excellent, near new condition, with dust bag and box. I barely wore them and so they were kept in great condition. (Later down the line, Fashionphile requested to buy them back from me lol)
> Fast forward to 2020 (or was it 2021?, hmm) I sold them to TheRealReal and got basically the exact same price I paid for.
> 
> Looking back on it now, I think I was quite lucky. I got my preloved bags at an amazing deal compared to what I hear and see today.


Thank you for sharing this.  It does sound like you got a great deal on these bags when you purchased them.  The Sac de Jour is a bag I have gone back and forth on with regards to adding it to my collection; same with the Givenchy Antigona.  I still love the Antigona and sometimes debate between small and mini size.  And now they have the soft version too, which I haven't tried, although I think I still like the original the most.


coffee2go said:


> Also this week I finally got to use my Fendi woc for an opera night, it was so special to finally be back again at the theater, last time I went there was in January 2020, so I was really excited about it! I even bought an opera glasses and I can’t praise enough Fendi Woc for how easy to use it is. It’s not only priced well under 1000€ (it was 890€ when I got it and now they increased the price to 920€), but it also doesn’t have any dent issues from a zipper like Chanel woc does and the chain is detachable, it has a zip pocket and a inner back pocket and well most importantly it fits my opera glasses
> P.S.: there is this hack I use to reduce the chain length by pulling the chain through the hooks… I also don’t think Chanel woc is worth it for the price it has now and the design flaws like the chain is not detachable and there is the dent from the inner zipper… Fendi is so much better! And you don’t even see it everywhere) Also it doesn’t require the use of base shaper like Chanel does as this woc is designed already with maximizing the space in mind
> 
> Bonus: since the chain is detachable, I can also wear it as a necklace or a bracelet! The hardware is just amazing, very good quality
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336864


How lovely that you got to go to the opera!  Your Fendi WOC looks like the perfect bag for the evening.  Does it hold about the same as a Chanel WOC?


----------



## dcooney4

I am behind quite few pages , but I pulled all the straps and other items that are not attached to a specific bag.


----------



## dcooney4

The little bag scarfs get put on different bags as do the straps.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I would welcome your input (and the thoughts of others here) with regard to my Lady Dior bag question/dilemma.   I have two Lady Dior bags in medium, one black and one a very deep navy blue.  The blue looks almost black at night time.  I have been wondering if I should sell the blue and purchase a different Lady Dior, perhaps in a lighter color or even in red in the small size to bring in some color variety.  However, my dilemma is that I truly love that deep, blue shade, especially during the day time when the color really glows.  I could just keep both of them, and not worry about adding another Lady Dior in a lighter color.  I think I am going to take my time with this decision and not be hasty.


I agree with Sparkle, that navy and black are not interchangeable. I think you're wise to keep both for now, and not rush a decision. But given that you love the deep blue shade, I would vote keep the navy. 




coffee2go said:


> Also this week I finally got to use my Fendi woc for an opera night, it was so special to finally be back again at the theater, last time I went there was in January 2020, so I was really excited about it! I even bought an opera glasses and I can’t praise enough Fendi Woc for how easy to use it is. It’s not only priced well under 1000€ (it was 890€ when I got it and now they increased the price to 920€), but it also doesn’t have any dent issues from a zipper like Chanel woc does and the chain is detachable, it has a zip pocket and a inner back pocket and well most importantly it fits my opera glasses
> P.S.: there is this hack I use to reduce the chain length by pulling the chain through the hooks… I also don’t think Chanel woc is worth it for the price it has now and the design flaws like the chain is not detachable and there is the dent from the inner zipper… Fendi is so much better! And you don’t even see it everywhere) Also it doesn’t require the use of base shaper like Chanel does as this woc is designed already with maximizing the space in mind
> 
> Bonus: since the chain is detachable, I can also wear it as a necklace or a bracelet! The hardware is just amazing, very good quality
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336864


Congratulations! It's so elegant! 




dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5337036
> 
> I am behind quite few pages , but I pulled all the straps and other items that are not attached to a specific bag.


Wonderful collection!



dcooney4 said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you. My Dh had a valve repaired and is here 18 years later. The technology is so much better now.
> You are on it and being watched over by a doctor , which puts you ahead of the statistics.



Thank you!     Glad things worked out so well for your DH. I'm so blessed to have a specialist who worked with kids, so he knew to take my small size into account. Only one more week to wait for answers...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> I'm the opposite of some here (tPF). I know reading H forum, many do break even with _some_ bags even cutting-in concessions. I refuse to think about money when I buy a bag because it gets in the way of my aesthetic judgement. I'd be worried by being influenced buying a popular bag/colour/leather-type instead of the one I truly prefer.  Just like I don't expect to sell my couches, mattresses, car, vases or bras. It's the cost of life, depreciation. I make other investments. I expect bags to stay in good condition (hence why I only buy from companies that stand behind their products longterm).
> 
> I know the following is TMI, but I want to explain why I will never make/break even selling luxury bags, but even then, my bags can save me money longterm:
> 
> Example 1:
> 
> I know the misinformation about say Swift leather will impact a resale, one of the things I like best about the satin beauty of my Plume 32. The Plume doesn't have a good resale value either, the logo is only visible, however it's worn, from the inside. I like the way the light plays and bounces off the natural grain, I love the Mod shape of the Plume and elegant handles. Bambou was a new colour (SS14) and unlike now people were not green lovers and bright green least of all if you looked at H Forum tPF back then. On the same day, I was offered a couple of Returne Ks 28, both Togo, one black, one Etoupe both phw. I already had a K, a very beautiful Sellier 32, but one of my least worn bags. The only K Returne I'd consider is a returne is a 35, and I don't particularly like Togo for a smaller bag, can't wear Etoupe and found the 'little' black phw underwhelming (Togo can be quite matte). If I was thinking about resale at the point of purchase, I should have bought the Etoupe Kelly Togo 28. I would be mad not to have, but I am 'mad'. I could have turned a profit, selling directly, or worn it a while and make my money back selling it now under consignment 2022, no problem. I could have even bought a Swift Capucine (orange red) Plume 32 in France that with the exchange rate at the time would have saved me £1K without doing anything, that was a _lovely_ bag, but at that time there were not many green bags around. I could have easily sold that now and made my money back.
> 
> Example 2.
> 
> Gucci repaired a bag strap for me that was my mother's before me. I wore it every Summer since she gave it to me 1998, she wore it every Summer before that. The stitching had almost disintegrated with all the bare-shoulder rubbing through the years. It was bought 1987 for £350. A new hobo, the same type would cost around £1.5-2K in 2022. Before repair prob worth around £300 preloved. Had it been in the sig print (cheaper in 1987) it would be worth double. The repair cost £40 and done by Gucci in Florence. If I'd sold it as a 'past its sell by', imperfect etc,  I'd have some extra cash and still have other Summer bags, but the Half-moon hobo (black cotton-canvas and tan leather) can be very city smart, work appropriate, or casual chic by the pool (wishful thinking). It would leave a normal everyday Summer gap. BUT, it's not a simple equation though, because Gucci, a multinational is still an Italian company. Family history (mine and theirs) still counts there. Had I not been a client (not a VIP, some clients drop 100K in the same store, but treated as a VIP by my SA) I doubt whether they would have bothered, simple job though it was. Never mind H, my spend with Gucci allows me privileges, it's give and take. Now the bag is worth_ double_ of the £390 all spent and I have saved £1-1.5 having not needed a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> *Now to answer your question LOL.* I have made more money from selling vintage no-name bags (quite a lot actually - but it's a whole other market as @cowgirlsboots will tell you) than designer mistakes. But then I don't replace the vintage no-names. I am truly shocked how say little a fab MJ, Prada or Chloe is at resale.
> 
> Unless you buy preloved cheaply and sell directly, it's virtually impossible to not lose money, and I'm including Hermes and Chanel in that category unless people have bought years ago and hidden the bags away, stored perfectly. And even if people make a profit on one bag they'll take a hit on the next.
> 
> IMO, many think of bags as a side-hustle/grey market economy,  a type of tangible stock-exchange. I treat bags like a romance, I want bags that look like French/Italian film-stars, so gorgeous s/he makes _me_ look good on all occasions, a longterm commitment from both sides, a little bit of love and attention from me now and again and only needs a professional spa now and again, treats me well daily and will looks after me in my old age


I love the sentiment that you treat bags like a romance.  And when you buy something you truly love (as opposed to thinking of it as a side-hustle, etc.,), it often does evolve into that cherished long-term relationship.
Thank you for sharing the examples, they do illustrate the point you are making about purchase decisions.  I have never bought bags with the resale value in mind; it's actually a notion I became more aware of after joining tPF.  To me, the point of a bag collection is to have some beauties that are aesthetically and functionally pleasing and suit my lifestyle and needs.   It's not about money made, or constantly chasing trends; it's about finding your style.   I think some amount of reshaping or tweaking might well be inevitable though, as one's tastes or lifestyle changes over time.  But it's the ones that stay with us for a longer period of time, the things we reach for again and again that truly define a person's style.  Good discussion!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Perfect and practical advice.
> 
> So interesting what you say about the strap. A friend sold me her 'spare' strap from a new Gucci as she know she'd never use it (I wanted it for a strapless Boston). For her it was like cash-back. I asked if she was 100% sure x 10 because of resale. I keep receipts but don't keep track of them, but it freaks me out if I loose a strap mirror, hang-tag, charm etc even if I don't want to use them.


This is why I'm afraid to sell straps, even if I never use them. I might want to sell the bag in the future.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> This is why I'm afraid to sell straps, even if I never use them. I might want to sell the bag in the future.



Exactly  and perhaps even the way we may one day wear it.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5337036
> 
> I am behind quite few pages , but I pulled all the straps and other items that are not attached to a specific bag.



I love the guitar straps, they are so beautiful in their own right


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> To figure out a fair price, the first thing is to *forget* what you paid.
> 
> Enter the details: brand, model, size, hardware color into ebay and sort for *SOLD* items. What bags are currently listed for is irrelevant. Take the average of the last 3-5 bags as close to possible as yours as an initial indicator of what you can get for yours. Hopefully 3-5 have sold in the last 60 days. If you have a hard time finding solds, take the average of what you do find and deduct 10%. It means your bag isn’t selling well and the near term likely buyers have already got one from someone else.
> 
> Add 5ish% for a “full set” meaning you still have the box, dust bag, any included cards, manuals, etc. - everything it would have come with new. For Chanel, a full set _may_ get you 10% more.
> 
> Deduct a suitable % for any signs of wear including perfume smells.
> 
> Drop the price by 20% plus if it’s missing anything like decorative hang tags or charms. Drop it by 50% or more if the strap is missing.
> 
> Then as a last check - search for your item with consignors. You will almost NEVER get what they can because you are an individual. So, unless your bag is SUPER rare (and even then because the consignors know it) price your bag 10% or more less than they do.
> 
> Re: the Lady Diors. I don’t find navy and black to be at all interchangeable. And, I’ve learned the hard way that as long as a bag works functionally, I should always choose the unusual one that makes my heart sing over the neutral one. I will make great outfits happen with the unusual beauty while the neutral bag is… neutral.
> 
> So, I would keep both if you use them both (or keep the navy and enjoy the many outfits it would inspire while selling the black.) One note - as you sell bags you may feel good about using the proceeds / space to buy a third more colorful one.
> 
> HTH!


@Sparkletastic, I am in awe of your selling tips. This is why I have utmost respect for those who can sell, and why I do not.
@Purses & Perfumes, I advise waiting if you are unsure as sellers remorse is real. Or, if you must sell,  use the navy as your dark neutral and sell the black (Since most likely you can find another black one.
hugs
ETA: agree with @papertiger that bags are not investments and it’s best to recoup via CPW


----------



## Katinahat

I wasn’t sure who to reply to as the conversation on buying and selling has become so extensive and you have all made some really interesting points. I know nothing about the preloved market and I think I’m happy that way. It means it’s difficult for me to offer any insight or to respond. I’ll try to explain my position but would stress that I have huge respect for those of you who do buy and sell to get the varied and exciting collections you have. You are so knowledgeable and successful in what you do. My views are simply for me and not any comment on other people or their actions.

I don’t buy anything preloved or vintage. I’m reluctant to pay the prices that are charged for something that is not in perfect condition. For a variety of reasons, I have big trust issues about life in general which means I assume the worst about many situations. Therefore buying preloved is a minefield of things that might go wrong that I’m not willing to enter into. I’m good with mulberry of course but I assume that anything on ebay might be fake. The prices on well authenticated sites are so high I don’t see the point. I also know the disappointment I’d feel at receiving a bag and it not being pristine. I’ve browsed around preloved shops near me but again the prices were high and I just didn’t get that tingle I get looking at new. I prefer to be able to buy direct from the retailer brand new items and the smell and joy of thick beautiful new leather. I know this means I miss out on gorgeous bags that I can’t afford new so I just will never own but ultimately I’m okay with that for now.

I guess selling is the same issue in reverse. I love each bag I’ve purchased. I used to wear bags out so  that donation was the only option. Now I have moved a few on to family members where my tastes have changed slightly and my income has allowed me to upgrade. I could sell but I don’t have the inclination to make time to be good at it and therefore the amount I’d get back for a bag is such a small percentage of what I paid I just don’t see the point. Seller companies give 50% of the selling price to the original owner. If the bag sells at 80% of full retail that’s only 40%. I’d definitely regret letting my bags go and would rather keep the bag or give it away to someone who would enjoy it than sell it for that. I don’t sell anything other than cars when they get old and those tend to be part exchanged. Everything else is gifted to other people or more often given to charity including items like clothing, toys and furniture.

Those who suggested they don’t buy with resale in mind hoping for profit make comments that resonate with me. I don’t think about that either. I just think about owning a beautiful bag that I will get great joy from carrying and hope to carry it lots in its or my lifetime.

My only preloved exceptions are houses. I like older house. We live in a Victorian house circ 1860s which clearly wasn’t bought new! We have some antique furniture to suit the house but mostly old family pieces.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5337036
> 
> I am behind quite few pages , but I pulled all the straps and other items that are not attached to a specific bag.


These are absolutely beautiful pieces. I would love to have choices like this in straps. It must be good to mix up your wear choices using these. I especially like your patterned straps.


----------



## papertiger

Red bag substitution alert:

I may have to upgrade in terms of size tomorrow. I was going to take the red Bolide + black Evie, but I was getting ready for tomorrow and realise I have to carry a heavy Gucci skirt for repair (since I'm there anyway) and a heavy book (gift for a friend). 

I may have to bring out the gun, take the Choc Travel Bolide out instead, as the only other bag big enough would be the Maxi DS (Double Sens) but I think the book/bag/skirt weight will be too heavy on the shoulder, esp since I think I'll wear a Gucci coat. 

I could carry the red Bolide, the suit-carrier and a paper bag with the book separately but then I'd be afraid to leave something somewhere accidentally before I get there (and look like a donkey on the outward journey, albeit an expensive donkey). 

Such a shame because the Red Bolide hasn't been out for a while


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> only preloved exceptions are houses. I like older house. We live in a Victorian house circ 1860s which clearly wasn’t bought new! We have some antique furniture to suit the house but mostly old family pieces.





papertiger said:


> I could carry the red Bolide, the suit-carrier and a paper bag with the book separately but then I'd be afraid to leave something somewhere accidentally before I get there (and look like a donkey on the outward journey, albeit an expensive donkey).



yes to these points  

now I have a donkey carrying a red bolide in my minds eye


----------



## coffee2go

Purses & Perfumes said:


> How lovely that you got to go to the opera!  Your Fendi WOC looks like the perfect bag for the evening.  Does it hold about the same as a Chanel WOC?



I’m not sure how much does Chanel Woc fits, but my Woc does fit quite a lot, it can fit a iPhone, an ebook reader, a lipstick, keys, mirror and other miscellaneous items… since it is a woc, I wouldn’t use my wallet, but would put all the cards into the dedicated slots.


----------



## coffee2go

I just went to try out a newly relaunched Lanvin Happy bag in MM size, it’s gorgeous! So lightweight despite the size, I think the one I tried on is more or less the similar size as Chanel Jumbo, but I know that Jumbo is quite heavy… waiting for a smaller version to arrive in stores, but I do love the look! The bow is attached to a keychain, and is detachable, which is great) I don’t think I’ll be getting it any time soon, but I love the look of it, so will be adding to the wishlist)


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> I just went to try out a newly relaunched Lanvin Happy bag in MM size, it’s gorgeous! So lightweight despite the size, I think the one I tried on is more or less the similar size as Chanel Jumbo, but I know that Jumbo is quite heavy… waiting for a smaller version to arrive in stores, but I do love the look! The bow is attached to a keychain, and is detachable, which is great) I don’t think I’ll be getting it any time soon, but I love the look of it, so will be adding to the wishlist)


Love your look. Your coat and boots look so sophisticated that you are made for going bag shopping!

I know nothing about this brand but it’s a really lovely quilted bag. I’ve already looked on their website and very much like what I can see in many styles. The camera bags with the web straps are fun. I’d find the size you tried on too large for that style of bag. I prefer my smarter chain bags smaller but I know others do like the jumbo. I agree it’s good the bow removes as it’s a bit fiddly in my opinion.

Thanks for educating me!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5337036
> 
> I am behind quite few pages , but I pulled all the straps and other items that are not attached to a specific bag.


How did I miss this? They are gorgeous! I need to get more creative with my strap wearing.


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> It’s okay, all a learning process.
> 
> If it makes you feel better, I knew someone who was ridiculously wealthy (let’s say minimum top 5%). He would buy a lot of designer goods, but when they got worn or dirty, he’d just throw them away   , like, not even donate them. Also, he loved custom made suites, but had a habit of wearing them once for an event and then also throwing them away!
> And when he told me this, I was shocked. Being 10+ years his senior I gave him a bit of an earful lol. Not sure if he took any of it to heart but he was quite naive/ignorant and I had to explain to him that this was not normal. (He’s extremely sheltered in his own bubble)


My DH doesn't understand why I want to donate things rather than throw them away. I hate to be wasteful.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love the sentiment that you treat bags like a romance.  And when you buy something you truly love (as opposed to thinking of it as a side-hustle, etc.,), it often does evolve into that cherished long-term relationship.
> Thank you for sharing the examples, they do illustrate the point you are making about purchase decisions.  I have never bought bags with the resale value in mind; it's actually a notion I became more aware of after joining tPF.  To me, the point of a bag collection is to have some beauties that are aesthetically and functionally pleasing and suit my lifestyle and needs.   It's not about money made, or constantly chasing trends; it's about finding your style.   I think some amount of reshaping or tweaking might well be inevitable though, as one's tastes or lifestyle changes over time.  But it's the ones that stay with us for a longer period of time, the things we reach for again and again that truly define a person's style.  Good discussion!


I know my bags are not investments. Sometimes I forget that. I think I enjoy my bargain bags more because I'm not thinking about what they cost. Today I carried a Fossil bag I got new for $50. I enjoy it just as much as any of my bags.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Exactly  and perhaps even the way we may one day wear it.


I think I have done. There are bags I got years ago that I only carried as a hobo but now I'm reaching for those crossbody straps when I carry them.


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5337036
> 
> I am behind quite few pages , but I pulled all the straps and other items that are not attached to a specific bag.


I LOVE your bag strap collection. Some of them look like they would add fun patterns and pops of color.


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> I just went to try out a newly relaunched Lanvin Happy bag in MM size, it’s gorgeous! So lightweight despite the size, I think the one I tried on is more or less the similar size as Chanel Jumbo, but I know that Jumbo is quite heavy… waiting for a smaller version to arrive in stores, but I do love the look! The bow is attached to a keychain, and is detachable, which is great) I don’t think I’ll be getting it any time soon, but I love the look of it, so will be adding to the wishlist)


It's beautiful. I think a smaller version would be even prettier.


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> I just went to try out a newly relaunched Lanvin Happy bag in MM size, it’s gorgeous! So lightweight despite the size, I think the one I tried on is more or less the similar size as Chanel Jumbo, but I know that Jumbo is quite heavy… waiting for a smaller version to arrive in stores, but I do love the look! The bow is attached to a keychain, and is detachable, which is great) I don’t think I’ll be getting it any time soon, but I love the look of it, so will be adding to the wishlist)



Love the look too   Reminds me of the fabulous Lanvin Alber Elbaz days 

The smaller size will be stunning.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Here are a few of my bag charm purse combos.


----------



## whateve

A few more.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I wasn’t sure who to reply to as the conversation on buying and selling has become so extensive and you have all made some really interesting points. I know nothing about the preloved market and I think I’m happy that way. It means it’s difficult for me to offer any insight or to respond. I’ll try to explain my position but would stress that I have huge respect for those of you who do buy and sell to get the varied and exciting collections you have. You are so knowledgeable and successful in what you do. My views are simply for me and not any comment on other people or their actions.
> 
> I don’t buy anything preloved or vintage. I’m reluctant to pay the prices that are charged for something that is not in perfect condition. For a variety of reasons, I have big trust issues about life in general which means I assume the worst about many situations. Therefore buying preloved is a minefield of things that might go wrong that I’m not willing to enter into. I’m good with mulberry of course but I assume that anything on ebay might be fake. The prices on well authenticated sites are so high I don’t see the point. I also know the disappointment I’d feel at receiving a bag and it not being pristine. I’ve browsed around preloved shops near me but again the prices were high and I just didn’t get that tingle I get looking at new. I prefer to be able to buy direct from the retailer brand new items and the smell and joy of thick beautiful new leather. I know this means I miss out on gorgeous bags that I can’t afford new so I just will never own but ultimately I’m okay with that for now.
> 
> I guess selling is the same issue in reverse. I love each bag I’ve purchased. I used to wear bags out so  that donation was the only option. Now I have moved a few on to family members where my tastes have changed slightly and my income has allowed me to upgrade. I could sell but I don’t have the inclination to make time to be good at it and therefore the amount I’d get back for a bag is such a small percentage of what I paid I just don’t see the point. Seller companies give 50% of the selling price to the original owner. If the bag sells at 80% of full retail that’s only 40%. I’d definitely regret letting my bags go and would rather keep the bag or give it away to someone who would enjoy it than sell it for that. I don’t sell anything other than cars when they get old and those tend to be part exchanged. Everything else is gifted to other people or more often given to charity including items like clothing, toys and furniture.
> 
> Those who suggested they don’t buy with resale in mind hoping for profit make comments that resonate with me. I don’t think about that either. I just think about owning a beautiful bag that I will get great joy from carrying and hope to carry it lots in its or my lifetime.
> 
> My only preloved exceptions are houses. I like older house. We live in a Victorian house circ 1860s which clearly wasn’t bought new! We have some antique furniture to suit the house but mostly old family pieces.



The business talks-up the preloved industry, it's great there are so many options of what to d with our stuff now, but it is a gamble. I've had concession businesses ruin the things given to them to sell (The Dress Box ay Liberty included). You haven't sold anything and you get back something no longer wearable. 

I cannot imagine selling a precious Chanel or H through some of these 'amateurs'. I just answered a question on a Gucci preloved in the Vintage Information thread, apparently a reseller had written on Farfetch (Farfetch are just _another_ middle layer) that Tom Ford had designed the bamboo handle backpack in the 1990s but the original was from the 1960s and the buyer wanted to know which one they had. Pure fiction! They're all from the '90s. I see 'professional' idiots declare the Hermes Plume was created in the 1960s - NO, it was miniaturised in the '60s, but before that it was a suitcase designed in the 1920s. And these are the people buyers and sellers have to trust to look after prize possessions and authenticate for hopefuls.

On the plus side we are able to get those bags (or scarves etc) that got away from us for whatever reason. Many start their collections with second hand bags too. 

Basically it's seller beware, buyer beware.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Here are a few of my bag charm purse combos.
> 
> View attachment 5337243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337247
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337259




Artistic, perfect pairings!!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Purses & Perfumes said:


> One of the reasons I hesitate to buy preloved is because of worries around authentication, and not wanting to deal with the stress of that entire process.  However, the preloved market is the only source for certain discontinued models, colors or styles that are no longer available in the stores, if someone is actively seeking or searching for these discontinued styles.
> Regarding selling in the preloved market, I have a question for those of you that sell or have sold premier bags.  Have you ever broken even on a sale?  I assume that one does better if selling directly versus consignment, but of course consignment is less hassle.


I have broken even on 4 Hermes bags I sold via consignment and ebay.   They were all pre-loved and all bought at prices 20% below retail for similar pre-loved items.    When I decided they were not for me for reasons mostly related to size or weight, I sold them via consignment and ebay.  The difference between what I paid and the going rate covered my consignment fees through AFF on the two more expensive ones.   The less expensive ones I sold on ebay.

However for the last Hermes bag I bought, I felt like I paid 20% above "normal times" retail.  I attributed the price to inflation.  It was a rare leather/color combination that I had been searching for.  Sigh.   I was ambivalent about the fit of the strap after I received it and thought about reselling it.  I concluded I would need to hold it 5 years to be able to sell it at a price that I would not lose money on it.  (I took it on its first spin yesterday and I bonded with it.  I am happy keeping it.)


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> The business talks-up the preloved industry, it's great there are so many options of what to d with our stuff now, but it is a gamble. I've had concession businesses ruin the things given to them to sell (The Dress Box ay Liberty included). You haven't sold anything and you get back something no longer wearable.
> 
> I cannot imagine selling a precious Chanel or H through some of these 'amateurs'. I just answered a question on a Gucci preloved in the Vintage Information thread, apparently a reseller had written on Farfetch (Farfetch are just _another_ middle layer) that Tom Ford had designed the bamboo handle backpack in the 1990s but the original was from the 1960s and the buyer wanted to know which one they had. Pure fiction! They're all from the '90s. I see 'professional' idiots declare the Hermes Plume was created in the 1960s - NO, it was miniaturised in the '60s, but before that it was a suitcase designed in the 1920s. And these are the people buyers and sellers have to trust to look after prize possessions and authenticate for hopefuls.
> 
> On the plus side we are able to get those bags (or scarves etc) that got away from us for whatever reason. Many start their collections with second hand bags too.
> 
> Basically it's seller beware, buyer beware.


I'm trying to get rid of what I have listed and not sell any more. I used to buy things for resale but with the fees and the competition it isn't worth it anymore.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> I routinely made back 90 - 125% of what I paid. This return was maximized because my selling frequency (which was ultimately hellish) allowed me to get *expertise in how to photograph and list bags for max return. I’m happy to PM some tips if you want.*



I would be very grateful if you shared your tips in a post for all of us to learn how to do this better.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I treat bags like a romance, I want bags that look like French/Italian film-stars, so gorgeous s/he makes _me_ look good on all occasions, a longterm commitment from both sides, a little bit of love and attention from me now and again and only needs a professional spa now and again, treats me well daily and will looks after me in my old age



Love this.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I’ve browsed around preloved shops near me but again the prices were high and I just didn’t get that tingle I get looking at new. I prefer to be able to buy direct from the retailer brand new items and the smell and joy of thick beautiful new leather. I know this means I miss out on gorgeous bags that I can’t afford new so I just will never own but ultimately I’m okay with that for now.
> 
> I guess selling is the same issue in reverse. I love each bag I’ve purchased. I used to wear bags out so  that donation was the only option. Now I have moved a few on to family members where my tastes have changed slightly and my income has allowed me to upgrade. I could sell but I don’t have the inclination to make time to be good at it and therefore the amount I’d get back for a bag is such a small percentage of what I paid I just don’t see the point. Seller companies give 50% of the selling price to the original owner. If the bag sells at 80% of full retail that’s only 40%. I’d definitely regret letting my bags go and would rather keep the bag or give it away to someone who would enjoy it than sell it for that. I don’t sell anything other than cars when they get old and those tend to be part exchanged. Everything else is gifted to other people or more often given to charity including items like clothing, toys and furniture.



You’re not alone  , I do buy preloved when it suits me but prefer new in most cases. 



whateve said:


> A few more.



Love all your charm and bag combos!


----------



## coffee2go

Katinahat said:


> Love your look. Your coat and boots look so sophisticated that you are made for going bag shopping!
> 
> I know nothing about this brand but it’s a really lovely quilted bag. I’ve already looked on their website and very much like what I can see in many styles. The camera bags with the web straps are fun. I’d find the size you tried on too large for that style of bag. I prefer my smarter chain bags smaller but I know others do like the jumbo. I agree it’s good the bow removes as it’s a bit fiddly in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks for educating me!



Thanks for your lovely comment! This is my daily look, a pair of jeans, boots, coat, a cashmere sweater underneath, a wool scarf and a hat,  chic and comfy, but most importantly keeps me warm) I also think a nice coat with a hat elevates the whole outfit.

I would also prefer a smaller size for a quilted bag as I don’t wear lots of stuff on daily basis, but was pleasantly impressed with a larger bag being quite lightweight, as I don’t ever buy heavy bags, this is a big no-no for me. As for Happy bag, I like that it lacks heavy branding, you can see that it’s inspired by Chanel, but has a bit different vibe and doesn’t scream “money” the way Chanel now does


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> Thanks for your lovely comment! This is my daily look, a pair of jeans, boots, coat, a cashmere sweater underneath, a wool scarf and a hat,  chic and comfy, but most importantly keeps me warm) I also think a nice coat with a hat elevates the whole outfit.
> 
> I would also prefer a smaller size for a quilted bag as I don’t wear lots of stuff on daily basis, but was pleasantly impressed with a larger bag being quite lightweight, as I don’t ever buy heavy bags, this is a big no-no for me. As for Happy bag, I like that it lacks heavy branding, you can see that it’s inspired by Chanel, but has a bit different vibe and doesn’t scream “money” the way Chanel now does


That's the way I feel about my Henri Bendel #7 bags. They were made to honor Chanel as Henri Bendel was the first seller of Chanel in the US but have their own vibe. I love the swirled quilting.


----------



## Katinahat

@whateve those are gorgeous quilted bags! Not a make I know but I love the pattern. And I totally get what you mean by not shouting money @coffee2go.

On a similar theme but back on my neutral with SHW wish list, you know I liked the Gucci with SHW but it’s just gone up in price and definitely shouts branded (beautiful branded it is too!). However, I’ve now found a Lottie with SHW which I also like a lot. I have a navy quilted GHW Lottie and it’s a very attractive little evening/events bag so I know the style.

I wonder which you prefer? The Lottie is less than half the price of the Gucci. Colour taupe as opposed to white.



Is it less fun but more classic long wearing? Is it worth spending double the price?

I’d definitely like to own a Gucci one day but I think something I’d wear more might be better for a more expensive price point so perhaps the black GHW (I have a black Lily with SHW). And on which I think I prefer the quilting pattern?



All these thoughts are wish list. I’m definitely shopping my own bag collection for now.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> @whateve those are gorgeous quilted bags! Not a make I know but I love the pattern. And I totally get what you mean by not shouting money @coffee2go.
> 
> On a similar theme but back on my neutral with SHW wish list, you know I liked the Gucci with SHW but it’s just gone up in price and definitely shouts branded (beautiful branded it is too!). However, I’ve now found a Lottie with SHW which I also like a lot. I have a navy quilted GHW Lottie and it’s a very attractive little evening/events bag so I know the style.
> 
> I wonder which you prefer? The Lottie is less than half the price of the Gucci. Colour taupe as opposed to white.
> View attachment 5337369
> View attachment 5337370
> 
> Is it less fun but more classic long wearing? Is it worth spending double the price?
> 
> I’d definitely like to own a Gucci one day but I think something I’d wear more might be better for a more expensive price point so perhaps the black GHW (I have a black Lily with SHW). And on which I think I prefer the quilting pattern?
> View attachment 5337375
> 
> 
> All these thoughts are wish list. I’m definitely shopping my own bag collection for now.


I think for Gucci, I prefer the bottom quilting pattern. The Aspinal is a nice looking bag.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> View attachment 5337036
> 
> I am behind quite few pages , but I pulled all the straps and other items that are not attached to a specific bag.



Wow, just wow. These are amazing!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cordeliere said:


> I have broken even on 4 Hermes bags I sold via consignment and ebay.   They were all pre-loved and all bought at prices 20% below retail for similar pre-loved items.    When I decided they were not for me for reasons mostly related to size or weight, I sold them via consignment and ebay.  The difference between what I paid and the going rate covered my consignment fees through AFF on the two more expensive ones.   The less expensive ones I sold on ebay.
> 
> However for the last Hermes bag I bought, I felt like I paid 20% above "normal times" retail.  I attributed the price to inflation.  It was a rare leather/color combination that I had been searching for.  Sigh.   I was ambivalent about the fit of the strap after I received it and thought about reselling it.  I concluded I would need to hold it 5 years to be able to sell it at a price that I would not lose money on it.  (I took it on its first spin yesterday and I bonded with it.  I am happy keeping it.)


Thank you for sharing this helpful information.  It sounds like you purchased the earlier ones at a good price and I think that always helps when one is considering releasing the bags.  Glad to hear you're happy with your newest Hermes bag and have bonded with it.  I always feel such a sense of relief when I make a decision on a bag I am ambivalent about. 


JenJBS said:


> I agree with Sparkle, that navy and black are not interchangeable. I think you're wise to keep both for now, and not rush a decision. But given that you love the deep blue shade, I would vote keep the navy.


Thank you!  For now, they both stay since I love both of them.
@880, I agree with you that black is easier to replace than the blue, but I love the black and don't think I could part with it.  I think I will just keep them both.  Thanks for the input and the wise reminder that sellers remorse is real -- very true indeed!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> IMO, many think of bags as a side-hustle/grey market economy, a type of tangible stock-exchange. I treat bags like a romance, I want bags that look like French/Italian film-stars, so gorgeous s/he makes _me_ look good on all occasions, a longterm commitment from both sides, a little bit of love and attention from me now and again and only needs a professional spa now and again, treats me well daily and will looks after me in my old age


Thank you for the beautiful words!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Here are a few of my bag charm purse combos.
> 
> View attachment 5337243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337247
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337259



Great combos!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

coffee2go said:


> I just went to try out a newly relaunched Lanvin Happy bag in MM size, it’s gorgeous! So lightweight despite the size, I think the one I tried on is more or less the similar size as Chanel Jumbo, but I know that Jumbo is quite heavy… waiting for a smaller version to arrive in stores, but I do love the look! The bow is attached to a keychain, and is detachable, which is great) I don’t think I’ll be getting it any time soon, but I love the look of it, so will be adding to the wishlist)


Thank-you for sharing! I really like the bag! For me the size would be perfect.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

And again I´m totally behind...  but here are my bag straps, the two I have that are not plain black nylon. 



Bree Change It strap in very soft black leather (I wished I could find gold hardware for this one, but Bree doesn´t reply to my requests.) 



and a zebra printed pony fur strap I "embroidered" on the plain cotton back which I hated. It´s meant to go on the black saddle.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> Stunning bag! I love, love, love your collection of vintage Dior!



Thank-you so much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I realized that I do have a charm made for my custom Buffalo Dalmatian Duret bag. All hand stitched by Duret atelier
> View attachment 5335717
> View attachment 5335718
> View attachment 5335719
> 
> 
> my bag epiphany is simply buy what you truly love that you can imagine using for many many years that goes with almost everything in my wardrobe (not too hard since I stick to neutral colors). If I buy classic with a twist, my pieces are kind of not quite in fashion ans not quite out of fashion either
> 
> i saw a lot of women in europe carrying larger kelly bags or chanel CF. Still some mini bags, but not all



Your Duret bag is absolute perfection!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> And again I´m totally behind...  but here are my bag straps, the two I have that are not plain black nylon.
> 
> View attachment 5337454
> 
> Bree Change It strap in very soft black leather (I wished I could find gold hardware for this one, but Bree doesn´t reply to my requests.)
> 
> View attachment 5337453
> 
> and a zebra printed pony fur strap I "embroidered" on the plain cotton back which I hated. It´s meant to go on the black saddle.
> 
> View attachment 5337452


Your embroidery is gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> @whateve those are gorgeous quilted bags! Not a make I know but I love the pattern. And I totally get what you mean by not shouting money @coffee2go.
> 
> On a similar theme but back on my neutral with SHW wish list, you know I liked the Gucci with SHW but it’s just gone up in price and definitely shouts branded (beautiful branded it is too!). However, I’ve now found a Lottie with SHW which I also like a lot. I have a navy quilted GHW Lottie and it’s a very attractive little evening/events bag so I know the style.
> 
> I wonder which you prefer? The Lottie is less than half the price of the Gucci. Colour taupe as opposed to white.
> View attachment 5337369
> View attachment 5337370
> 
> Is it less fun but more classic long wearing? Is it worth spending double the price?
> 
> I’d definitely like to own a Gucci one day but I think something I’d wear more might be better for a more expensive price point so perhaps the black GHW (I have a black Lily with SHW). And on which I think I prefer the quilting pattern?
> View attachment 5337375
> 
> 
> All these thoughts are wish list. I’m definitely shopping my own bag collection for now.



I prefer the classic Gucci quilting to the quilting on this white one. And overall must confess I like the Aspinal better than Gucci.

That said - if you wanted _white _, don’t settle for the Aspinal.


----------



## More bags

@DME wonderful story about your LV Passy
My deepest condolences at the passing of your best friend. I hope memories of happy times help you get through this difficult time. Hugs.
@Sparkletastic your yellow Dior is gorgeous
@whateve I love your juicy orange and yellow bags
@Vintage Leather I am sorry to hear of Max passing away. He sounds like a wonderful companion. Hugs
@papertiger your nubuck Gucci Soho Disco is beautiful. I am also sorry for your loss of Poirot last fall. Hugs


----------



## More bags

@dcooney4 your yellow and orange PLG bags are lovely - great happy shades.
@ElainePG fabulous pic of your ocean view! Wonderful Fendi BTW and story of how Mr. PG made it your bag.
@coffee2go, your Celine micro belt bag in Ruby is beautiful!
@DME those are great yellow SLGs!
@SakuraSakura cute ankle boots!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! I hope you're all doing well. I'm a bit quiet as my mother broke her arm. I'll be caring for her in the next several weeks!


----------



## More bags

@baghabitz34 great saturated colours on your yellow/orange items
@Katinahat I’m sorry you were triggered upon returning to work. It’s good you could give a name to how it made you feel sad, and that you could distract yourself with updating your bag spreadsheet. You’re strong and resilient, and have worked hard for your mental healt. You’re doing great.
@dcooney4, congratulations on your bag out, and for curating your collection to bags you love.
@papertiger congratulations on your Gucci BTH, it is stunning!
@Vintage Leather I love your list of things I am allowed to buy philosophy and items you shared. I looked up the Lapponia Princess Leia Necklace, it’s spectacular!
@Sparkletastic, great share on your numerical metrics, 1) Is a bag sold within 3 years, and 2) # of Wear per year


----------



## afroken

coffee2go said:


> Also this week I finally got to use my Fendi woc for an opera night, it was so special to finally be back again at the theater, last time I went there was in January 2020, so I was really excited about it! I even bought an opera glasses and I can’t praise enough Fendi Woc for how easy to use it is. It’s not only priced well under 1000€ (it was 890€ when I got it and now they increased the price to 920€), but it also doesn’t have any dent issues from a zipper like Chanel woc does and the chain is detachable, it has a zip pocket and a inner back pocket and well most importantly it fits my opera glasses
> P.S.: there is this hack I use to reduce the chain length by pulling the chain through the hooks… I also don’t think Chanel woc is worth it for the price it has now and the design flaws like the chain is not detachable and there is the dent from the inner zipper… Fendi is so much better! And you don’t even see it everywhere) Also it doesn’t require the use of base shaper like Chanel does as this woc is designed already with maximizing the space in mind
> 
> Bonus: since the chain is detachable, I can also wear it as a necklace or a bracelet! The hardware is just amazing, very good quality
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336864


Not bag related, but which opera glasses did you get? I’m currently looking for one but there are so many out there that I don’t know which is good!


SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I hope you're all doing well. I'm a bit quiet as my mother broke her arm. I'll be caring for her in the next several weeks!


Sorry to hear about your mother, this must be so worrying. Hope she heals soon


----------



## More bags

@cowgirlsboots you look fantastic in the orange sweater picture, and I adore your mustard Dior New Lock.


papertiger said:


> *Playtime*
> 
> Charms and straps - lots of interchangeable options but I don't like it when the charm is too big or overwhelms the bag.
> 
> It looks a lot but I only have one of each charms, I find some people's charm collections actually make me feel anxious. I have enough habits with scarves.
> 
> Lots of my Gucci and H bags have detachable straps I can use them on each others but I always try to remember put them back where they belong the minute I get home otherwise I'll be in trouble.
> 
> H Flots (for big and green bags
> H Rodeo PM for any plainer bag - looks good on green and blue bags too
> Burberry Thomas punk bear - a present - he is now under glass
> H Carmen, the simplest but my favourite/most used charm.
> Tassels were used to accessorise Spanish horse manes on parade - I have the Carmen, but also all the Guccis from the New BTHs
> Web-Stripe detachable short strap on my Travel half-moon and the red suede plain one from the Lady Web both look good on my beige BTH, the second also works on my dark red Bolide as does the red strap
> The metallic heart on the Gucci Leather Hearts Boston is detachable and also looks good on any bigger, plainer Gucci bag if the mood takes me, as do the detachable tassels
> I can use my black lizard Gucci strap from the vintage Padlock on my H Kelly but I would only add it for security not to actually carry it.
> I have the most beautiful Cartujano black on black calf hair/polished leather strap I will be pleased to use on my new bag and add a longer web-stripe strap too including black croc Gucci Aviatrix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335366
> View attachment 5335368
> View attachment 5335372
> View attachment 5335374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335367
> View attachment 5335383
> View attachment 5335384
> View attachment 5335381
> View attachment 5335388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335369
> View attachment 5335371
> View attachment 5335380


Love your Travel Bolide and Gucci bags - fab eye candy! I am so tempted by your BTHs.


880 said:


> I realized that I do have a charm made for my custom Buffalo Dalmatian Duret bag. All hand stitched by Duret atelier
> View attachment 5335717
> View attachment 5335718
> View attachment 5335719
> 
> 
> my bag epiphany is simply buy what you truly love that you can imagine using for many many years that goes with almost everything in my wardrobe (not too hard since I stick to neutral colors). If I buy classic with a twist, my pieces are kind of not quite in fashion ans not quite out of fashion either
> 
> i saw a lot of women in europe carrying larger kelly bags or chanel CF. Still some mini bags, but not all


Your Duret bag is perfection.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I love the sentiment that you treat bags like a romance.  And when you buy something you truly love (as opposed to thinking of it as a side-hustle, etc.,), it often does evolve into that cherished long-term relationship.
> Thank you for sharing the examples, they do illustrate the point you are making about purchase decisions.  I have never bought bags with the resale value in mind; it's actually a notion I became more aware of after joining tPF.  To me, the point of a bag collection is to have some beauties that are aesthetically and functionally pleasing and suit my lifestyle and needs.   It's not about money made, or constantly chasing trends; it's about finding your style.   I think some amount of reshaping or tweaking might well be inevitable though, as one's tastes or lifestyle changes over time.  But it's the ones that stay with us for a longer period of time, the things we reach for again and again that truly define a person's style.  Good discussion!


For me, tPF has been overwhelmingly a good experience. But, earlier on, it had a number of negative impacts as I was “learning” how to evaluate and manage my collection. One of those negatives was me jumping on the buying my bags with resale in the back of my mind bandwagon. Prior to tPF, I simply bought what I liked.  After joining, I learned about the various brands and models and *greatly* increased what I spent per bag. That initially felt frivolous so I managed that irrational guilt by trying to make a “good” purchase. 

It took a few years for me to shed that burden and get back to simply buying what I love. This thread has helped me bumble through a lot of musing / trying / experimenting in a safe place.


880 said:


> @Sparkletastic, I am in awe of your selling tips. This is why I have utmost respect for those who can sell, and why I do not.
> @Purses & Perfumes, I advise waiting if you are unsure as sellers remorse is real. Or, if you must sell,  use the navy as your dark neutral and sell the black (Since most likely you can find another black one.
> hugs
> ETA: agree with @papertiger that bags are not investments and it’s best to recoup via CPW


I sell in part because while I can easily afford my bags, I’m the child of entrepreneurs so I’ll never stop being thrifty. 

I just calculated that I’ve sold $250,000+ worth of my bags. If I’d gone the consigment route at just a 15% commission _(and places like Fashionphile offer far less than 85%)_, I would have lost almost $40k. That’s certainly not much over the 5ish years I did most of the selling. But, I still don’t like to waste money.  And, bags are a hobby of mine so it wasn’t a burden for me to sell for most of that time. 


papertiger said:


> The business talks-up the preloved industry, it's great there are so many options of what to d with our stuff now, but it is a gamble. I've had concession businesses ruin the things given to them to sell (The Dress Box ay Liberty included). You haven't sold anything and you get back something no longer wearable.
> 
> I cannot imagine selling a precious Chanel or H through some of these 'amateurs'. I just answered a question on a Gucci preloved in the Vintage Information thread, apparently a reseller had written on Farfetch (Farfetch are just _another_ middle layer) that Tom Ford had designed the bamboo handle backpack in the 1990s but the original was from the 1960s and the buyer wanted to know which one they had. Pure fiction! They're all from the '90s. I see 'professional' idiots declare the Hermes Plume was created in the 1960s - NO, it was miniaturised in the '60s, but before that it was a suitcase designed in the 1920s. And these are the people buyers and sellers have to trust to look after prize possessions and authenticate for hopefuls.
> 
> On the plus side we are able to get those bags (or scarves etc) that got away from us for whatever reason. Many start their collections with second hand bags too.
> 
> Basically it's seller beware, buyer beware.


The resale market has changed radically in the last 5-7 years. It was less developed before so there were fewer dangers like scammers and super fakes. And, with lower participation / less knowledgeable sellers there were plenty of opportunities for arbitrage. But as a skilled seller, the reduced inventory meant my bags sold faster and for more money.

So, I believe I got in and out during the golden age of preloved bags which ended about 5 years ago. I don’t think I’d have close to the same results now - buying or selling. 


Cordeliere said:


> I have broken even on 4 Hermes bags I sold via consignment and ebay.   They were all pre-loved and all bought at prices 20% below retail for similar pre-loved items.    When I decided they were not for me for reasons mostly related to size or weight, I sold them via consignment and ebay.  The difference between what I paid and the going rate covered my consignment fees through AFF on the two more expensive ones.   The less expensive ones I sold on ebay.
> 
> However for the last Hermes bag I bought, I felt like I paid 20% above "normal times" retail.  I attributed the price to inflation.  It was a rare leather/color combination that I had been searching for.  Sigh.   I was ambivalent about the fit of the strap after I received it and thought about reselling it.  I concluded I would need to hold it 5 years to be able to sell it at a price that I would not lose money on it.  (I took it on its first spin yesterday and I bonded with it.  I am happy keeping it.)


Yep. See my comment above.


whateve said:


> That's the way I feel about my Henri Bendel #7 bags. They were made to honor Chanel as Henri Bendel was the first seller of Chanel in the US but have their own vibe. I love the swirled quilting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337381
> View attachment 5337382
> View attachment 5337384


I love your little black bag every time you show it. I was just getting curious about HB when he went out of business.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

I just realized after my last post. The only two things that will keep me from buying a bag I really like are if 1) I don’t think I’ll use it frequently or 2) It could be trendy and look dated in a few years.

For that last point, I’m going to have to figure out an approach. I don’t actively follow fashion in a detailed way. So, I have a sense of trends but not enough to predict the future. And, while I boldy dress according to my own style, I never like carrying a dated bag.

But, that hesitancy could keep me buying “safe” and “classic” bags. Ugh! I’m full up on those and don’t want any more for a while.

So, when I see a pretty bag like the Fendi First my brain says - big logo’d F. Will I like this in 5 years or will it scream tail end of logomania? Or I like the Hearst bag but I think is this a bag of a past moment?

Hmmm… I have thinking to do.  And until I figure it out, I’ve learned to hard pause on buying.  I’d love your feedback or perspective.


----------



## More bags

coffee2go said:


> I just went to try out a newly relaunched Lanvin Happy bag in MM size, it’s gorgeous! So lightweight despite the size, I think the one I tried on is more or less the similar size as Chanel Jumbo, but I know that Jumbo is quite heavy… waiting for a smaller version to arrive in stores, but I do love the look! The bow is attached to a keychain, and is detachable, which is great) I don’t think I’ll be getting it any time soon, but I love the look of it, so will be adding to the wishlist)


Fantastic outfit, thanks for sharing your modeling pics of the Happy. I also loved your Fendi WOC at the opera action shot!


whateve said:


> Here are a few of my bag charm purse combos.
> 
> View attachment 5337243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337247
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337259


Perfect pairings!


whateve said:


> That's the way I feel about my Henri Bendel #7 bags. They were made to honor Chanel as Henri Bendel was the first seller of Chanel in the US but have their own vibe. I love the swirled quilting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337381
> View attachment 5337382
> View attachment 5337384


I love your Henri Bendels.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Fantastic outfit, thanks for sharing your modeling pics of the Happy. I also loved your Fendi WOC at the opera action shot!
> 
> Perfect pairings!
> 
> I love your Henri Bendels.


Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I just realized after my last post. The only two things that will keep me from buying a bag I really like are if 1) I don’t think I’ll use it frequently or 2) It could be trendy and look dated in a few years.
> 
> For that last point, I’m going to have to figure out an approach. I don’t actively follow fashion in a detailed way. So, I have a sense of trends but not enough to predict the future. And, while I boldy dress according to my own style, I never like carrying a dated bag.
> 
> But, that hesitancy could keep me buying “safe” and “classic” bags. Ugh! I’m full up on those and don’t want any more for a while.
> 
> So, when I see a pretty bag like the Fendi First my brain says - big logo’d F. Will I like this in 5 years or will it scream tail end of logomania? Or I like the Hearst bag but I think is this a bag of a past moment?
> 
> Hmmm… I have thinking to do.  And until I figure it out, I’ve learned to hard pause on buying.  I’d love your feedback or perspective.


I never consider whether something is trendy when buying a bag. I almost never look at someone and think they are carrying a dated bag. Maybe I'm not that fashionable. I would carry a Fendi spy or a Marc Jacobs stam bag if I found one I liked even though they were such big trends that now I guess they are completely out of fashion.

The only time I can remember being affected by trends was when I got rid of all my signature bags, all those fabric bags with repeated logo designs. Then I got rid of any leather bags that had all-over embossed logos. Since that experience, I've never once wanted to get another signature bag. Now I try to avoid noticeable logos. It isn't always possible as sometimes everything else is perfect. 

I just remodeled my kitchen. The trash compactor and dishwasher have absolutely no visible branding which I just love! I couldn't find an oven or microwave I liked that didn't have branding. The stove has a small logo. When I was shopping for appliances, I told the SA I didn't like logos. He said that some people want the emblems from high end appliances to stick on their mid range appliances to impress their friends! I guess these are people who wouldn't mind carrying counterfeits.


----------



## coffee2go

Katinahat said:


> @whateve those are gorgeous quilted bags! Not a make I know but I love the pattern. And I totally get what you mean by not shouting money @coffee2go.
> 
> On a similar theme but back on my neutral with SHW wish list, you know I liked the Gucci with SHW but it’s just gone up in price and definitely shouts branded (beautiful branded it is too!). However, I’ve now found a Lottie with SHW which I also like a lot. I have a navy quilted GHW Lottie and it’s a very attractive little evening/events bag so I know the style.
> 
> I wonder which you prefer? The Lottie is less than half the price of the Gucci. Colour taupe as opposed to white.
> View attachment 5337369
> View attachment 5337370
> 
> Is it less fun but more classic long wearing? Is it worth spending double the price?
> 
> I’d definitely like to own a Gucci one day but I think something I’d wear more might be better for a more expensive price point so perhaps the black GHW (I have a black Lily with SHW). And on which I think I prefer the quilting pattern?
> View attachment 5337375
> 
> 
> All these thoughts are wish list. I’m definitely shopping my own bag collection for now.



Nice bags, I like the light color + SHW combination, Lottie looks more classic and could stand the test of time imo while the Gucci one looks more casual and a bit trendy for me, should they change GG logo one day, there have been so many GG variations, I feel like should Alessandro Michele leave the brand one day, they will totally revamp the GG logo as they always do…but still both are really gorgeous bags

Btw speaking of Gucci, any thoughts on Gucci x Adidas collab? I’m so tired of these collaborations already, nothing feels really new anymore, just random stuff that gets slapped with joint logos…


----------



## coffee2go

whateve said:


> I never consider whether something is trendy when buying a bag. I almost never look at someone and think they are carrying a dated bag. Maybe I'm not that fashionable. I would carry a Fendi spy or a Marc Jacobs stam bag if I found one I liked even though they were such big trends that now I guess they are completely out of fashion.
> 
> The only time I can remember being affected by trends was when I got rid of all my signature bags, all those fabric bags with repeated logo designs. Then I got rid of any leather bags that had all-over embossed logos. Since that experience, I've never once wanted to get another signature bag. Now I try to avoid noticeable logos. It isn't always possible as sometimes everything else is perfect.
> 
> I just remodeled my kitchen. The trash compactor and dishwasher have absolutely no visible branding which I just love! I couldn't find an oven or microwave I liked that didn't have branding. The stove has a small logo. When I was shopping for appliances, I told the SA I didn't like logos. He said that some people want the emblems from high end appliances to stick on their mid range appliances to impress their friends! I guess these are people who wouldn't mind carrying counterfeits.



As for logos, it got me thinking, but if I look back I don’t think I ever owned a bag with a heavy branding, except for Chloe C bags, but it’s just a C shaped hardware, not a “Chloe” written all over the bag, and a Marc Jacobs tote bag, which is done in a fun way and doesn’t feel tacky for me. Maybe this is why I never owned any bag from LV or anything monogrammed as I don’t like logos to be in your face. I think a bag should stand out for it’s design, not a brand name slapped over it, it’s just too lazy for me… speaking of, today I’m going for a day trip with my beautiful Valextra Iside, I just adore it’s sleek design


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I never consider whether something is trendy when buying a bag. I almost never look at someone and think they are carrying a dated bag. Maybe I'm not that fashionable. I would carry a Fendi spy or a Marc Jacobs stam bag if I found one I liked even though they were such big trends that now I guess they are completely out of fashion.
> 
> The only time I can remember being affected by trends was when I got rid of all my signature bags, all those fabric bags with repeated logo designs. Then I got rid of any leather bags that had all-over embossed logos. Since that experience, I've never once wanted to get another signature bag. Now I try to avoid noticeable logos. It isn't always possible as sometimes everything else is perfect.
> 
> I just remodeled my kitchen. The trash compactor and dishwasher have absolutely no visible branding which I just love! I couldn't find an oven or microwave I liked that didn't have branding. The stove has a small logo. When I was shopping for appliances, I told the SA I didn't like logos. He said that some people want the emblems from high end appliances to stick on their mid range appliances to impress their friends! I guess these are people who wouldn't mind carrying counterfeits.


Who in the world is impressed by appliances? Yikes.

I have wondered why bags have logos far more often than other pieces of clothing. I can tolerate some but would be happy if all went away. 


coffee2go said:


> As for logos, it got me thinking, but if I look back I don’t think I ever owned a bag with a heavy branding, except for Chloe C bags, but it’s just a C shaped hardware, not a “Chloe” written all over the bag, and a Marc Jacobs tote bag, which is done in a fun way and doesn’t feel tacky for me. Maybe this is why I never owned any bag from LV or anything monogrammed as I don’t like logos to be in your face. I think a bag should stand out for it’s design, not a brand name slapped over it, it’s just too lazy for me… speaking of, today I’m going for a day trip with my beautiful Valextra Iside, I just adore it’s sleek design
> 
> View attachment 5337573


Beautiful vignette.


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> As for logos, it got me thinking, but if I look back I don’t think I ever owned a bag with a heavy branding, except for Chloe C bags, but it’s just a C shaped hardware, not a “Chloe” written all over the bag, and a Marc Jacobs tote bag, which is done in a fun way and doesn’t feel tacky for me. Maybe this is why I never owned any bag from LV or anything monogrammed as I don’t like logos to be in your face. I think a bag should stand out for it’s design, not a brand name slapped over it, it’s just too lazy for me… speaking of, today I’m going for a day trip with my beautiful Valextra Iside, I just adore it’s sleek design
> 
> View attachment 5337573


Beautiful bag under the radar! When I was carrying monogram bags it wasn't because I wanted people to know what brand bag I had. It was because I genuinely felt they looked more interesting that way, as if plain leather bags were boring!


----------



## coffee2go

afroken said:


> Not bag related, but which opera glasses did you get? I’m currently looking for one but there are so many out there that I don’t know which is good!



I have read a few reviews and decided to go with Bresser Scala MPG 3x25, they don’t have a handle or a chain, which I thought is a better option for me, as I don’t want opera glasses I would have hard time fitting in a bag or in a pocket, I wanted something lightweight with a retro vibe, and sleek enough. I ordered it on Amazon, it was about 40€, the only thing I didn’t like about them is the pouch they come with is made of PVC leather and smelled like a cheap made in China pouch, or maybe it’s just anything PVC has this smell to it, I’m not sure… anyway I’d rather use a fabric dustbag from some SLG I have, so the PVC pouch is totally useless for me, but the glasses are fine


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Who in the world is impressed by appliances? Yikes.
> 
> I have wondered why bags have logos far more often than other pieces of clothing. I can tolerate some but would be happy if all went away.
> Beautiful vignette.


The logos on bags are there, at least in part, because they can't really copyright a design but they can copyright a logo. Without logos, it would be too easy for a competitor to make an exact copy.


----------



## coffee2go

More bags said:


> Fantastic outfit, thanks for sharing your modeling pics of the Happy. I also loved your Fendi WOC at the opera action shot!



Thanks! I would have taken more pictures of Lanvin, but I got in just when the store was about to close and the SA was nice enough to let me in and quickly try the bag on  One thing I enjoy about underrated brands, they don’t have a queues outside, the SAs are not overwhelmed with their work, and you get a true luxury service, no rush, no queues, just a better experience overall


----------



## coffee2go

Sparkletastic said:


> Who in the world is impressed by appliances? Yikes.
> 
> I have wondered why bags have logos far more often than other pieces of clothing. I can tolerate some but would be happy if all went away.
> Beautiful vignette.



Some people buy luxury or premium brands for wrong reasons, or maybe that’s why these brands are marketed this way, as they use the “ego”, a sense of superiority, status and so as one of the main selling points, this is just psychology, people want to impress others not by their achievements, but their possessions…

As for logos, I don’t mind when there is a small logo embossed on the bag, I just feel does any plain looking bag with a big logo slapped on it really worth thousands of €/$??? There is no design element to it aside the brand name… I get that with social media it’s easier to recognize brands if there is some big logo or monogram, but for me luxury doesn’t need to scream it’s luxury… it doesn’t feel like luxury anymore


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> @DME wonderful story about your LV Passy
> My deepest condolences at the passing of your best friend. I hope memories of happy times help you get through this difficult time. Hugs.
> @Sparkletastic your yellow Dior is gorgeous
> @whateve I love your juicy orange and yellow bags
> @Vintage Leather I am sorry to hear of Max passing away. He sounds like a wonderful companion. Hugs
> @papertiger your nubuck Gucci Soho Disco is beautiful. I am also sorry for your loss of Poirot last fall. Hugs


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> And again I´m totally behind...  but here are my bag straps, the two I have that are not plain black nylon.
> 
> View attachment 5337454
> 
> Bree Change It strap in very soft black leather (I wished I could find gold hardware for this one, but Bree doesn´t reply to my requests.)
> 
> View attachment 5337453
> 
> and a zebra printed pony fur strap I "embroidered" on the plain cotton back which I hated. It´s meant to go on the black saddle.
> 
> View attachment 5337452


You are always so impressive with your creative talents. I love this. I am not classically creative in anyway! No artistic, crafty or design abilities. However, I realised a few years ago that my ability to see solutions in problems and organise anything is a different kind of creativity.


Jereni said:


> I prefer the classic Gucci quilting to the quilting on this white one. And overall must confess I like the Aspinal better than Gucci.
> 
> That said - if you wanted _white _, don’t settle for the Aspinal.


I think neutral is what I’m looking for rather than definitely white. Something to go with dresses for events or to dress up jeans. Interesting you like the quilting less on this. Perhaps I do too.


More bags said:


> @baghabitz34 great saturated colours on your yellow/orange items
> @Katinahat I’m sorry you were triggered upon returning to work. It’s good you could give a name to how it made you feel sad, and that you could distract yourself with updating your bag spreadsheet. You’re strong and resilient, and have worked hard for your mental healt. You’re doing great.
> @dcooney4, congratulations on your bag out, and for curating your collection to bags you love.
> @papertiger congratulations on your Gucci BTH, it is stunning!
> @Vintage Leather I love your list of things I am allowed to buy philosophy and items you shared. I looked up the Lapponia Princess Leia Necklace, it’s spectacular!
> @Sparkletastic, great share on your numerical metrics, 1) Is a bag sold within 3 years, and 2) # of Wear per year


Thanks for your kind words @More bags . I have worked hard on MH. I’ve been journaling lots this week to try to appreciate what I’ve come through. The anniversary of my time off work is very close so I’m thinking a lot about where I was. The healing journey is not constant and there are still waves of processing, sadness and regret as well as counting current blessings in my life. My therapist is about to go on Mat Leave. I’m transferring to someone she has recommended. I meet her next week and this is uncomfortable and unsettling but necessary.


Sparkletastic said:


> For me, tPF has been overwhelmingly a good experience. But, earlier on, it had a number of negative impacts as I was “learning” how to evaluate and manage my collection. One of those negatives was me jumping on the buying my bags with resale in the back of my mind bandwagon. Prior to tPF, I simply bought what I liked.  After joining, I learned about the various brands and models and *greatly* increased what I spent per bag. That initially felt frivolous so I managed that irrational guilt by trying to make a “good” purchase.
> 
> It took a few years for me to shed that burden and get back to simply buying what I love. This thread has helped me bumble through a lot of musing / trying / experimenting in a safe place.
> I sell in part because while I can easily afford my bags, I’m the child of entrepreneurs so I’ll never stop being thrifty.
> 
> I just calculated that I’ve sold $250,000+ worth of my bags. If I’d gone the consigment route at just a 15% commission _(and places like Fashionphile offer far less than 85%)_, I would have lost almost $40k. That’s certainly not much over the 5ish years I did most of the selling. But, I still don’t like to waste money.  And, bags are a hobby of mine so it wasn’t a burden for me to sell for most of that time.
> The resale market has changed radically in the last 5-7 years. It was less developed before so there were fewer dangers like scammers and super fakes. And, with lower participation / less knowledgeable sellers there were plenty of opportunities for arbitrage. But as a skilled seller, the reduced inventory meant my bags sold faster and for more money.
> 
> So, I believe I got in and out during the golden age of preloved bags which ended about 5 years ago. I don’t think I’d have close to the same results now - buying or selling.
> Yep. See my comment above.
> I love your little black bag every time you show it. I was just getting curious about HB when he went out of business.


You are an inspiration with your successful selling! I don’t have the energy or inclination to even think about selling.


Sparkletastic said:


> I just realized after my last post. The only two things that will keep me from buying a bag I really like are if 1) I don’t think I’ll use it frequently or 2) It could be trendy and look dated in a few years.
> 
> For that last point, I’m going to have to figure out an approach. I don’t actively follow fashion in a detailed way. So, I have a sense of trends but not enough to predict the future. And, while I boldy dress according to my own style, I never like carrying a dated bag.
> 
> But, that hesitancy could keep me buying “safe” and “classic” bags. Ugh! I’m full up on those and don’t want any more for a while.
> 
> So, when I see a pretty bag like the Fendi First my brain says - big logo’d F. Will I like this in 5 years or will it scream tail end of logomania? Or I like the Hearst bag but I think is this a bag of a past moment?
> 
> Hmmm… I have thinking to do.  And until I figure it out, I’ve learned to hard pause on buying.  I’d love your feedback or perspective.


The main thing that stops me buying is funds! Children and life are expensive! European fuel bills have gone crazy and will get worse due to the terrible crisis in poor Ukraine. Makes you think really!

Although both the points you make are good and I certainly consider those too. I believe in Sustainability so won’t buy something I don’t think I’ll keep and use for its or my lifetime. Sometimes I get that wrong but I still love everything I have. I just have lots of choice.


whateve said:


> I never consider whether something is trendy when buying a bag. I almost never look at someone and think they are carrying a dated bag. Maybe I'm not that fashionable. I would carry a Fendi spy or a Marc Jacobs stam bag if I found one I liked even though they were such big trends that now I guess they are completely out of fashion.
> 
> The only time I can remember being affected by trends was when I got rid of all my signature bags, all those fabric bags with repeated logo designs. Then I got rid of any leather bags that had all-over embossed logos. Since that experience, I've never once wanted to get another signature bag. Now I try to avoid noticeable logos. It isn't always possible as sometimes everything else is perfect.
> 
> I just remodeled my kitchen. The trash compactor and dishwasher have absolutely no visible branding which I just love! I couldn't find an oven or microwave I liked that didn't have branding. The stove has a small logo. When I was shopping for appliances, I told the SA I didn't like logos. He said that some people want the emblems from high end appliances to stick on their mid range appliances to impress their friends! I guess these are people who wouldn't mind carrying counterfeits.


I don’t mind if the logo is small. I feel that I want a hint of brand on in it. Like a small mulberry tree on the postman’s lock. You have to know what it is.

I bought more expensive appliances for my recent kitchen. Smeg. Totally disastrous! Worst cooker I’ve ever had. Has broken down repeatedly.


coffee2go said:


> Nice bags, I like the light color + SHW combination, Lottie looks more classic and could stand the test of time imo while the Gucci one looks more casual and a bit trendy for me, should they change GG logo one day, there have been so many GG variations, I feel like should Alessandro Michele leave the brand one day, they will totally revamp the GG logo as they always do…but still both are really gorgeous bags
> 
> Btw speaking of Gucci, any thoughts on Gucci x Adidas collab? I’m so tired of these collaborations already, nothing feels really new anymore, just random stuff that gets slapped with joint logos…


Yes, I think this is the way I’m leaning. The Aspinal looks more grown up somehow. I do like the black Gucci. Less trendy in some ways?


coffee2go said:


> Thanks! I would have taken more pictures of Lanvin, but I got in just when the store was about to close and the SA was nice enough to let me in and quickly try the bag on  One thing I enjoy about underrated brands, they don’t have a queues outside, the SAs are not overwhelmed with their work, and you get a true luxury service, no rush, no queues, just a better experience overall


I so wish Aspinals in my city hadn’t closed as it was very much like this. As is the Mulberry store.


coffee2go said:


> Some people buy luxury or premium brands for wrong reasons, or maybe that’s why these brands are marketed this way, as they use the “ego”, a sense of superiority, status and so as one of the main selling points, this is just psychology, people want to impress others not by their achievements, but their possessions…
> 
> As for logos, I don’t mind when there is a small logo embossed on the bag, I just feel does any plain looking bag with a big logo slapped on it really worth thousands of €/$??? There is no design element to it aside the brand name… I get that with social media it’s easier to recognize brands if there is some big logo or monogram, but for me luxury doesn’t need to scream it’s luxury… it doesn’t feel like luxury anymore


The only large logo I have is on my Loewe basket. I think it has touches that make it luxurious like the handle design. My sister definitely thinks it’s any old basket with a huge logo slapped on. It works for this kind of fun bag at a lower price point but I agree probably not on a smarter tote,  crossbody or evening bag.


----------



## Katinahat

@papertiger : can you tell me why Gucci had bags with Balenciaga written on them when I checked the site last night. I found it confusing. Is it a collaboration or are they co owned. I think KS and Coach might be co owned these days.

Edit: To add to life being a bit messy at the moment. DD2 has just tested positive for Covid. At least it’s AFTER our holiday! She’s feeling fine (mild cold) and quite stoic so okay about isolating in her room with food parcels and Netflix to try to avoid the rest of us getting it! Virtual cuddles only for my very cuddly teenager. No cinema trip with mini Alexa this weekend after all!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> These are absolutely beautiful pieces. I would love to have choices like this in straps. It must be good to mix up your wear choices using these. I especially like your patterned straps.


Thank you! the Patterned straps are my favorite. Most are from a company called SoRetro and they are custom made straps. I picked each one to fit with at least two bags. I wear mostly solid colors in clothing, so they add a pop of color. The only thing I don't wear is the huge sparkly charm, it came with the purchase of a vachetta strap and pouch I bought to turn my LV toilette 26 into a crossbody bag.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> A few more.


You have the most amazing charms and each one fits the bag is is on perfectly.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> That's the way I feel about my Henri Bendel #7 bags. They were made to honor Chanel as Henri Bendel was the first seller of Chanel in the US but have their own vibe. I love the swirled quilting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337381
> View attachment 5337382
> View attachment 5337384


I still regret not getting one. The swirls were so fun.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> So, when I see a pretty bag like the Fendi First my brain says - big logo’d F. Will I like this in 5 years or will it scream tail end of logomania? Or I like the Hearst bag but I think is this a bag of a past moment?
> 
> Hmmm… I have thinking to do.  And until I figure it out, I’ve learned to hard pause on buying.  I’d love your feedback or perspective.



I’d echo @whateve and say that if you are open to it, perhaps try to think less about whether it’s trendy and just whether you will continue to love it after it’s a few years old? I also very rarely look at someone’s bag and think it’s dated, or if I do it’s just recognition that it’s an older style, and well loved.

Re: the Fendi First… while I myself have not been enamored of this bag enough to consider it, it IS gorgeous, and I think you have been aching for it for awhile now! 



whateve said:


> The only time I can remember being affected by trends was when I got rid of all my signature bags, all those fabric bags with repeated logo designs. Then I got rid of any leather bags that had all-over embossed logos. Since that experience, I've never once wanted to get another signature bag. Now I try to avoid noticeable logos. It isn't always possible as sometimes everything else is perfect.
> 
> I just remodeled my kitchen. The trash compactor and dishwasher have absolutely no visible branding which I just love! I couldn't find an oven or microwave I liked that didn't have branding. The stove has a small logo. When I was shopping for appliances, I told the SA I didn't like logos. He said that some people want the emblems from high end appliances to stick on their mid range appliances to impress their friends! I guess these are people who wouldn't mind carrying counterfeits.



It’s funny, I’ve always liked the Coach signature bags for the most part and even had a logo-embossed leather one until just recently. I think for me I’m still in the mindset of your later post, that sometimes they are something a little more interesting than plain leather! 



coffee2go said:


> As for logos, it got me thinking, but if I look back I don’t think I ever owned a bag with a heavy branding, except for Chloe C bags, but it’s just a C shaped hardware, not a “Chloe” written all over the bag, and a Marc Jacobs tote bag, which is done in a fun way and doesn’t feel tacky for me. Maybe this is why I never owned any bag from LV or anything monogrammed as I don’t like logos to be in your face. I think a bag should stand out for it’s design, not a brand name slapped over it, it’s just too lazy for me… speaking of, today I’m going for a day trip with my beautiful Valextra Iside, I just adore it’s sleek design
> 
> View attachment 5337573



Yaaaay Valextra!!! Love the Iside.



coffee2go said:


> As for logos, I don’t mind when there is a small logo embossed on the bag, I just feel does any plain looking bag with a big logo slapped on it really worth thousands of €/$??? There is no design element to it aside the brand name… I get that with social media it’s easier to recognize brands if there is some big logo or monogram, but for me luxury doesn’t need to scream it’s luxury… it doesn’t feel like luxury anymore



I 100% agree with you that a big logo on a bag is a big, instant turnoff. And then lol, last week I ran across a shoulder bag with a big logo that I actually adore. But it was because there _were _some other design elements to the bag, and its color is amazing.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I just realized after my last post. The only two things that will keep me from buying a bag I really like are if 1) I don’t think I’ll use it frequently or 2) It could be trendy and look dated in a few years.
> 
> For that last point, I’m going to have to figure out an approach. I don’t actively follow fashion in a detailed way. So, I have a sense of trends but not enough to predict the future. And, while I boldy dress according to my own style, I never like carrying a dated bag.
> 
> But, that hesitancy could keep me buying “safe” and “classic” bags. Ugh! I’m full up on those and don’t want any more for a while.
> 
> So, when I see a pretty bag like the Fendi First my brain says - big logo’d F. Will I like this in 5 years or will it scream tail end of logomania? Or I like the Hearst bag but I think is this a bag of a past moment?
> 
> Hmmm… I have thinking to do.  And until I figure it out, I’ve learned to hard pause on buying.  I’d love your feedback or perspective.


My mom is far more faddish (is that a word lol) lol than I am. In fact she laughs at my H old lady bags (even though She borrows them). So I sometimes imagine a prospective purchase on her before I pull the trigger. Re logos, I also ask myself, is the logi design an integral part of the aesthetic or simply advertising. JMO though and YMMV. I’ve bought Fendi selleria before but except f9r a brief dip into the baguette, I was never enamored of the Fendi logo.


----------



## DME

More bags said:


> @DME wonderful story about your LV Passy
> My deepest condolences at the passing of your best friend. I hope memories of happy times help you get through this difficult time. Hugs.
> @Sparkletastic your yellow Dior is gorgeous
> @whateve I love your juicy orange and yellow bags
> @Vintage Leather I am sorry to hear of Max passing away. He sounds like a wonderful companion. Hugs
> @papertiger your nubuck Gucci Soho Disco is beautiful. I am also sorry for your loss of Poirot last fall. Hugs



Thank you, @More bags. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267


Hi Jen
So sorry to hear this. 
Hopefully I can add some positive spin to the doctor's choice for your next appointment date. 
Maybe the doctor needed to fill all his appointments early in March in order to go on a spring break vacation during non peak days?
It's  just a thought. We used to do this during spring break time.  For us,  early March was always the best time for spring break vacation.

On a lighter note,  I can't wait to see your birthday purple beauty, and this cushy bag is just so pretty and comfy looking!


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> I just realized after my last post. The only two things that will keep me from buying a bag I really like are if 1) I don’t think I’ll use it frequently or 2) It could be trendy and look dated in a few years.
> 
> For that last point, I’m going to have to figure out an approach. I don’t actively follow fashion in a detailed way. So, I have a sense of trends but not enough to predict the future. And, while I boldy dress according to my own style, I never like carrying a dated bag.
> 
> But, that hesitancy could keep me buying “safe” and “classic” bags. Ugh! I’m full up on those and don’t want any more for a while.
> 
> So, when I see a pretty bag like the Fendi First my brain says - big logo’d F. Will I like this in 5 years or will it scream tail end of logomania? Or I like the Hearst bag but I think is this a bag of a past moment?
> 
> Hmmm… I have thinking to do.  And until I figure it out, I’ve learned to hard pause on buying.  I’d love your feedback or perspective.



With fashion, it seems that what goes around comes around. I’ve held onto bags I love even when they may not be in style and I’m not really carrying them, only to dig them out and use them heavily again when the trends turn around. For example, one bag I was contemplating letting go is my LV Denim Mini Pleaty, which I bought back in the mid-aughts. I dug it out in summer 2019 and used it quite extensively. With LV releasing a new denim line (which I don’t love as much and the earlier line, by the way), I’m itching to get that bag back out again.

I realize this may not work for you and you are far more ruthless than me when you’re not using something, but I find keeping my good bags around usually works out for me. (For what it’s worth, I’m pretty ruthless about letting go of most things I’m not using. Just not bags. ) So if you like the Fendi First, I say go for it!


----------



## DME

coffee2go said:


> Nice bags, I like the light color + SHW combination, Lottie looks more classic and could stand the test of time imo while the Gucci one looks more casual and a bit trendy for me, should they change GG logo one day, there have been so many GG variations, I feel like should Alessandro Michele leave the brand one day, they will totally revamp the GG logo as they always do…but still both are really gorgeous bags
> 
> Btw speaking of Gucci, any thoughts on Gucci x Adidas collab? I’m so tired of these collaborations already, nothing feels really new anymore, just random stuff that gets slapped with joint logos…



You mention the issue with Gucci that keeps me from buying a bag currently: The logo. I know this is based on the archives, but I just can’t get the Cover Girl logo out of my head when I see it! I’m a much bigger fan of the logo from the Tom Ford years (and whoever was head designer just before TF). While some of the current bags intrigue me, including the two @Katinahat is considering, I just can’t get past the logo.

@Katinahat, current Gucci logo dilemma of mine aside, the white with SHW gets my vote! The black with GHW is also nice, but the white seems a little more unque to me, while still being classic, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Jereni

Also a little late, but: sharing my bag charms.

These are three that rotate, although I do have a favorite pairing for each.




For example the monkey almost always would be worn on my Prada. 



The crane is new, I bought it for one TB bag but it goes better with this one:



And then I have some charms from Kendra Scott that are supposed to be jewelry but I like them on these bags.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I never consider whether something is trendy when buying a bag. I almost never look at someone and think they are carrying a dated bag.



Same.

I'd so much rather see, and be, a woman carrying a bag she loves than one bought because it's trendy/current.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Hi Jen
> So sorry to hear this.
> Hopefully I can add some positive spin to the doctor's choice for your next appointment date.
> Maybe the doctor needed to fill all his appointments early in March in order to go on a spring break vacation during non peak days?
> It's  just a thought. We used to do this during spring break time.  For us,  early March was always the best time for spring break vacation.
> 
> On a lighter note,  I can't wait to see your birthday purple beauty, and this cushy bag is just so pretty and comfy looking!



Thank you, Sunshine!     It would be nice if that is why.

Here's the (early) birthday bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!     It would be nice if that is why.
> 
> Here's the (early) birthday bag!
> 
> View attachment 5337766
> View attachment 5337767


That is simply gorgeous Jen! 
Was it jaw dropping upon unboxing?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Same.
> 
> I'd so much rather see, and be, a woman carrying a bag she loves than one bought because it's trendy/current.


Exactly!
And if I happen to purchase a trendy bag, it's because the trend finally caught up with my wishlist.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Beautiful bag under the radar! When I was carrying monogram bags it wasn't because I wanted people to know what brand bag I had. It was because I genuinely felt they looked more interesting that way, as if plain leather bags were boring!


I bought primarily Coach years ago. I started during the glorious old school amazing all leather days and through the heavily logoed canvas days. I never owned any of the logoed bags but thought they were very cute!


coffee2go said:


> Some people buy luxury or premium brands for wrong reasons, or maybe that’s why these brands are marketed this way, as they use the “ego”, a sense of superiority, status and so as one of the main selling points, this is just psychology, people want to impress others not by their achievements, but their possessions…
> 
> As for logos, I don’t mind when there is a small logo embossed on the bag, I just feel does any plain looking bag with a big logo slapped on it really worth thousands of €/$??? There is no design element to it aside the brand name… I get that with social media it’s easier to recognize brands if there is some big logo or monogram, but for me luxury doesn’t need to scream it’s luxury… it doesn’t feel like luxury anymore


I don’t think ego can be the sole issue because we don’t typically see shoes and clothes as heavily logoed. And, we never see other potential vanity purchases like cars heavily logoed.  There is something about handbag branding norms that is different.

And, I don’t think something having a logo disqualifies it from being luxury. Just like every unbranded bag doesn’t feel luxurious.  For me, luxury items offer a combination of high quality components: materials, construction, finishing, and customer service. So a luxurious item can be covered in logos, it just isn’t likely to be my taste.


Katinahat said:


> You are always so impressive with your creative talents. I love this. I am not classically creative in anyway! No artistic, crafty or design abilities. However, I realised a few years ago that my ability to see solutions in problems and organise anything is a different kind of creativity.
> 
> I think neutral is what I’m looking for rather than definitely white. Something to go with dresses for events or to dress up jeans. Interesting you like the quilting less on this. Perhaps I do too.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words @More bags . I have worked hard on MH. I’ve been journaling lots this week to try to appreciate what I’ve come through. The anniversary of my time off work is very close so I’m thinking a lot about where I was. The healing journey is not constant and there are still waves of processing, sadness and regret as well as counting current blessings in my life. My therapist is about to go on Mat Leave. I’m transferring to someone she has recommended. I meet her next week and this is uncomfortable and unsettling but necessary.
> 
> You are an inspiration with your successful selling! I don’t have the energy or inclination to even think about selling.
> 
> The main thing that stops me buying is funds! Children and life are expensive! European fuel bills have gone crazy and will get worse due to the terrible crisis in poor Ukraine. Makes you think really!
> 
> Although both the points you make are good and I certainly consider those too. I believe in Sustainability so won’t buy something I don’t think I’ll keep and use for its or my lifetime. Sometimes I get that wrong but I still love everything I have. I just have lots of choice.
> 
> I don’t mind if the logo is small. I feel that I want a hint of brand on in it. Like a small mulberry tree on the postman’s lock. You have to know what it is.
> 
> I bought more expensive appliances for my recent kitchen. Smeg. Totally disastrous! Worst cooker I’ve ever had. Has broken down repeatedly.
> 
> Yes, I think this is the way I’m leaning. The Aspinal looks more grown up somehow. I do like the black Gucci. Less trendy in some ways?
> 
> I so wish Aspinals in my city hadn’t closed as it was very much like this. As is the Mulberry store.
> 
> The only large logo I have is on my Loewe basket. I think it has touches that make it luxurious like the handle design. My sister definitely thinks it’s any old basket with a huge logo slapped on. It works for this kind of fun bag at a lower price point but I agree probably not on a smarter tote,  crossbody or evening bag.


I completely understand. I wasn’t buying luxury bags at all when my kids were little. I wasn’t going anywhere but work or to kid events.  And, my money was going to building wealth or kid stuff (private tuitions, etc.)

Plus, pricing has changed. Luxury items are far more expensive on a relative basis than they were when I started buying. I feel lucky to have gotten “the core” of my collection when buying was easier and cheaper. 





Katinahat said:


> @papertiger : can you tell me why Gucci had bags with Balenciaga written on them when I checked the site last night. I found it confusing. Is it a collaboration or are they co owned. I think KS and Coach might be co owned these days.
> 
> Edit: To add to life being a bit messy at the moment. DD2 has just tested positive for Covid. At least it’s AFTER our holiday! She’s feeling fine (mild cold) and quite stoic so okay about isolating in her room with food parcels and Netflix to try to avoid the rest of us getting it! Virtual cuddles only for my very cuddly teenager. No cinema trip with mini Alexa this weekend after all!


They did a collaboration. Not sure of ownership.

And, I’m sorry about DD2. I hope she’s ok.





Jereni said:


> I’d echo @whateve and say that if you are open to it, perhaps try to think less about whether it’s trendy and just whether you will continue to love it after it’s a few years old? I also very rarely look at someone’s bag and think it’s dated, or if I do it’s just recognition that it’s an older style, and well loved.
> 
> Re: the Fendi First… while I myself have not been enamored of this bag enough to consider it, it IS gorgeous, and I think you have been aching for it for awhile now!
> 
> 
> 
> It’s funny, I’ve always liked the Coach signature bags for the most part and even had a logo-embossed leather one until just recently. I think for me I’m still in the mindset of your later post, that sometimes they are something a little more interesting than plain leather!
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaay Valextra!!! Love the Iside.
> 
> 
> 
> I 100% agree with you that a big logo on a bag is a big, instant turnoff. And then lol, last week I ran across a shoulder bag with a big logo that I actually adore. But it was because there _were _some other design elements to the bag, and its color is amazing.


Yeah, so no. I enjoy wearing my “timeless” (need a better word for it) bags regardless of trends but, I’m not feeling any desire / willingness to carry what *I* perceive as an obviously dated bag.   Very few bags get to “feeling dated” for me because I think most can be styled beautifully at any point to be fashionable. But, there are some that scream a certain style, time period or trend and I wouldn’t want them. 





DME said:


> With fashion, it seems that what goes around comes around. I’ve held onto bags I love even when they may not be in style and I’m not really carrying them, only to dig them out and use them heavily again when the trends turn around. For example, one bag I was contemplating letting go is my LV Denim Mini Pleaty, which I bought back in the mid-aughts. I dug it out in summer 2019 and used it quite extensively. With LV releasing a new denim line (which I don’t love as much and the earlier line, by the way), I’m itching to get that bag back out again.
> 
> I realize this may not work for you and you are far more ruthless than me when you’re not using something, but I find keeping my good bags around usually works out for me. (For what it’s worth, I’m pretty ruthless about letting go of most things I’m not using. Just not bags. ) So if you like the Fendi First, I say go for it!


I’m using the Fendi First only as an example now. I’m thankful that @afroken showed me the issue with the strap so it’s a no buy for me unless there is a model intended to only be used as a clutch.

And, yes. I was veeeery ruthless about getting rid of bags I didn’t use because it helped me rebuild / curate my collection. I _had_ to be unwavering in evaluating new purchases for viability. Otherwise, I would have had a useless purse museum of pretty things and still nothing to wear.

But, now I have a collection that is stable and that I love. And, all my bags have been actively worn. So, I have no intention of selling anything regardless of slowed wear.  They’ve all “proven” themselves.  LOL! Instead, I’m entering a slow expansion phase. For me, my rules / approaches flex based on what I need to do achieve that stage’s goals.  Now my rule of thumb is thoughtfully seeking new purse joy.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> You are always so impressive with your creative talents. I love this. I am not classically creative in anyway! No artistic, crafty or design abilities. However, I realised a few years ago that my ability to see solutions in problems and organise anything is a different kind of creativity.
> 
> I think neutral is what I’m looking for rather than definitely white. Something to go with dresses for events or to dress up jeans. Interesting you like the quilting less on this. Perhaps I do too.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words @More bags . I have worked hard on MH. I’ve been journaling lots this week to try to appreciate what I’ve come through. The anniversary of my time off work is very close so I’m thinking a lot about where I was. The healing journey is not constant and there are still waves of processing, sadness and regret as well as counting current blessings in my life. My therapist is about to go on Mat Leave. I’m transferring to someone she has recommended. I meet her next week and this is uncomfortable and unsettling but necessary.
> 
> You are an inspiration with your successful selling! I don’t have the energy or inclination to even think about selling.
> 
> The main thing that stops me buying is funds! Children and life are expensive! European fuel bills have gone crazy and will get worse due to the terrible crisis in poor Ukraine. Makes you think really!
> 
> Although both the points you make are good and I certainly consider those too. I believe in Sustainability so won’t buy something I don’t think I’ll keep and use for its or my lifetime. Sometimes I get that wrong but I still love everything I have. I just have lots of choice.
> 
> I don’t mind if the logo is small. I feel that I want a hint of brand on in it. Like a small mulberry tree on the postman’s lock. You have to know what it is.
> 
> I bought more expensive appliances for my recent kitchen. Smeg. Totally disastrous! Worst cooker I’ve ever had. Has broken down repeatedly.
> 
> Yes, I think this is the way I’m leaning. The Aspinal looks more grown up somehow. I do like the black Gucci. Less trendy in some ways?
> 
> I so wish Aspinals in my city hadn’t closed as it was very much like this. As is the Mulberry store.
> 
> The only large logo I have is on my Loewe basket. I think it has touches that make it luxurious like the handle design. My sister definitely thinks it’s any old basket with a huge logo slapped on. It works for this kind of fun bag at a lower price point but I agree probably not on a smarter tote,  crossbody or evening bag.


I love the Mulberry logo! Like you said, you have to know what it is! And it is artistic. I'm okay with a small logo. Some bags have the logo on a removable element, like a hangtag, which gives the consumer a choice. My DH hates logos. One time I had to cut them off his shoes because we couldn't find any without logos. 

I'm sorry to hear that about your appliances. I've always wanted a Smeg toaster, more for the aesthetics than anything else. We hardly ever use a toaster.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought primarily Coach years ago. I started during the glorious old school amazing all leather days and through the heavily logoed canvas days. I never owned any of the logoed bags but thought they were very cute!
> I don’t think ego can be the sole issue because we don’t typically see shoes and clothes as heavily logoed. And, we never see other potential vanity purchases like cars heavily logoed.  There is something about handbag branding norms that is different.
> 
> And, I don’t think something having a logo disqualifies it from being luxury. Just like every unbranded bag doesn’t feel luxurious.  For me, luxury items offer a combination of high quality components: materials, construction, finishing, and customer service. So a luxurious item can be covered in logos, it just isn’t likely to be my taste.
> I completely understand. I wasn’t buying luxury bags at all when my kids were little. I wasn’t going anywhere but work or to kid events.  And, my money was going to building wealth or kid stuff (private tuitions, etc.)
> 
> Plus, pricing has changed. Luxury items are far more expensive on a relative basis than they were when I started buying. I feel lucky to have gotten “the core” of my collection when buying was easier and cheaper. They did a collaboration. Not sure of ownership.
> 
> And, I’m sorry about DD2. I hope she’s ok.Yeah, so no. I enjoy wearing my “timeless” (need a better word for it) bags regardless of trends but, I’m not feeling any desire / willingness to carry what *I* perceive as an obviously dated bag.   Very few bags get to “feeling dated” for me because I think most can be styled beautifully at any point to be fashionable. But, there are some that scream a certain style, time period or trend and I wouldn’t want them. I’m using the Fendi First only as an example now. I’m thankful that @afroken showed me the issue with the strap so it’s a no buy for me unless there is a model intended to only be used as a clutch.
> 
> And, yes. I was veeeery ruthless about getting of rid of bags I didn’t use because it helped me rebuild / curate my collection. I _had_ to be unwavering in evaluating new purchases for viability. Otherwise, I would have had a useless purse museum of pretty things and still nothing to wear.
> 
> But, now I have a collection that is stable and that I love. And, all my bags have been actively worn. So, I have no intention of selling anything regardless of slowed wear.  They’ve all “proven” themselves.  LOL! Instead, I’m entering a slow expansion phase. For me, my rules / approaches flex based on what I need to do achieve that stage’s goals.  Now my rule of thumb is thoughtfully seeking new purse joy.


People have stolen logos in the form of hood ornaments from cars forever. I don't know if it because of status. Until recently it was easy to identify a car's brand just by its design.

There are a lot of clothes that are heavily logoed. What about juicy sweats with the giant "juicy" across the rear? I had a terrible time trying to find a polo shirt for my DH that didn't have a logo on the chest. It may be small but it is noticeable. I have a Tommy Hilfiger sweater in shades of white, turquoise and green that has this tiny flag colored logo on the chest. Every time I wear it, DH thinks I have spilled something on it. The logo is distracting even though it is tiny. I would have preferred the sweater without it.

Sometimes I'll see people who have logos on everything they wear. You see the logos before you notice the clothing. Like those huge Gucci belt buckles.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Also a little late, but: sharing my bag charms.
> 
> These are three that rotate, although I do have a favorite pairing for each.
> 
> View attachment 5337739
> 
> 
> For example the monkey almost always would be worn on my Prada.
> View attachment 5337742
> 
> 
> The crane is new, I bought it for one TB bag but it goes better with this one:
> View attachment 5337748
> 
> 
> And then I have some charms from Kendra Scott that are supposed to be jewelry but I like them on these bags.
> View attachment 5337755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337756


So cute! I love the crane. It is so unique. I think animal charms are my favorite.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!     It would be nice if that is why.
> 
> Here's the (early) birthday bag!
> 
> View attachment 5337766
> View attachment 5337767


Beautiful! Is this a different shade of purple than any of your others? I can't recall seeing this shade in your collection.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> People have stolen logos in the form of hood ornaments from cars forever. I don't know if it because of status. Until recently it was easy to identify a car's brand just by its design.
> 
> There are a lot of clothes that are heavily logoed. What about juicy sweats with the giant "juicy" across the rear? I had a terrible time trying to find a polo shirt for my DH that didn't have a logo on the chest. It may be small but it is noticeable. I have a Tommy Hilfiger sweater in shades of white, turquoise and green that has this tiny flag colored logo on the chest. Every time I wear it, DH thinks I have spilled something on it. The logo is distracting even though it is tiny. I would have preferred the sweater without it.
> 
> Sometimes I'll see people who have logos on everything they wear. You see the logos before you notice the clothing. Like those huge Gucci belt buckles.


 Cars have hood ornaments and a brand plaque. They are *never* covered all over in logos like some bags. If someone had a Bentley covered in teeny Bentley logos all over the doors, hood, etc., it would be seen as bizarre and likely tacky by most. Same for a private plane or yacht.

And, the percentage of clothing that is fully covered in logos is far lower than that for bags. Same for shoes.

So, there is a different branding approach to handbags and I’m curious as to why that is the case. How did that come to be and why have we accepted / embraced it?


----------



## Katinahat

I think I quite like the GG Gucci logo they are currently using but it is quite obvious on the bags I’ve been looking at. However, I agree @Sparkletastic nothing I own has all over logos other than the coach canvas signature tote and that was only bought to wipe so won’t be a repeat. I am going to risk being unpopular and say I don’t like LV monogram leather. I know it is highly desirable and I respect the choices made by others but it’s not to my taste. I prefer my leather bags natural or quilted. Probably a good thing because I can’t afford LV anyway. I might feel differently if I could! 

The Aspinal Lottie is more understated than the Gucci. The logo is small and discreet. Affordability is definitely a factor! I’m only wish listing it at this point not buying but if I did get one I would need to think about the size. Regular or large? Here is a bag spill with the regular I have in navy. Holds more than I thought. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Large: perhaps too large to be practical without a top handle? Too lady like daytime?




Regular - I think this is more me as an events and evening bag and save satchels for daytime wear?


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> Cars have hood ornaments and a brand plaque. They are *never* covered all over in logos like some bags. If someone had a Bentley covered in teeny Bentley logos all over the doors, hood, etc., it would be seen as bizarre and likely tacky by most. Same for a private plane or yacht.
> 
> And, the percentage of clothing that is fully covered in logos is far lower than that for bags. Same for shoes.
> 
> So, there is a different branding approach to handbags and I’m curious as to why that is the case. How did that come to be and why have we accepted / embraced it?



I wouldn’t say cars never have this as, believe it or not, there was one parked outside an Italian restaurant near us recently. Clearly a custom paint job and quite tacky, but… DH drives the same make and model and I drive the same make in an SUV, so we know this isn’t an option from the manufacturer; neither of us could figure out what the owner must have been thinking. But thankfully this was a one-off, since I wouldn’t want my car to look like that!

Now my bags on the other hand… I’m OK with it. Or not. Depends on the brand and the bag. I don’t view it as a status anything, but rather as a part of the design. LV is so ubiquitous where I live that I can’t imagine anyone thinks of it as a status symbol since everyone owns one (or at least it sure seems that way). When I visit my very rural hometown, no one there is familiar with LV so my canvas pieces fly under the radar. The one thing I don’t get is when people wear logo head to toe, sometimes mixing and matching. To each their own, but definitely not a look I can embrace.


----------



## whateve

I almost got a Gucci disco last year. I've always loved the look of the bag, even the logo, but I couldn't pull the trigger because of the logo. I feel the logo makes the bag what it is, and that is why I like it, but it is the fact that it isn't under the radar, everyone recognizes it, that made me uncomfortable with actually owning it. It felt too much like broadcasting I was carrying a Gucci.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm ok with logos, large and small on other people's bags, shoes, or whatever.
I'm  usually not ok with monogram logos for me, unless i just adore the piece's unique design.
For example, I just love the LV Speedy for its design and construction when it's made correctly. Not all Speedys are constructed alike IMO.

The most beautuful Speedy should have the sides' profile to be a pentagon shape, not an upside-down U shape. The top of the sides should have a slight point where it meets the zipper end.
Also, I am OBSESSED with LV Speedy's handles.
I know they're just handles, but I'm nuts about them.  So far, I've not seen any designer who can make the handles quite like the LV Speedy handles, which is why I have the Speedy, 3 Sac Plat bags, and the newer Papillon BB, because all these bags have the same type of handles.
I also have 2 Coach Sierra bags because they have very similar handles. I also have 3 Alma BBs because they also have similar handles.
My Papillon BB has one large logo, but I looked the other way and bought it anyway because the design of the bag had been in my head way before lv created the bag.  I wanted a light pink small barrel bag with my dream handles,  and the Papillon had all these elements.  The LV logo is big, but because the cute handles lie flat when worn as a crossbody, the logo itself is not too noticeable.


Jereni said:


> Also a little late, but: sharing my bag charms.
> 
> These are three that rotate, although I do have a favorite pairing for each.
> 
> View attachment 5337739
> 
> 
> For example the monkey almost always would be worn on my Prada.
> View attachment 5337742
> 
> 
> The crane is new, I bought it for one TB bag but it goes better with this one:
> View attachment 5337748
> 
> 
> And then I have some charms from Kendra Scott that are supposed to be jewelry but I like them on these bags.
> View attachment 5337755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337756


Love the bird!!!


----------



## afroken

Katinahat said:


> @papertiger : can you tell me why Gucci had bags with Balenciaga written on them when I checked the site last night. I found it confusing. Is it a collaboration or are they co owned. I think KS and Coach might be co owned these days.
> 
> Edit: To add to life being a bit messy at the moment. DD2 has just tested positive for Covid. At least it’s AFTER our holiday! She’s feeling fine (mild cold) and quite stoic so okay about isolating in her room with food parcels and Netflix to try to avoid the rest of us getting it! Virtual cuddles only for my very cuddly teenager. No cinema trip with mini Alexa this weekend after all!


Oh no! Hope your daughter recovers soon. Glad that it’s mild, and hopefully a few days later she’ll get all better   


JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!     It would be nice if that is why.
> 
> Here's the (early) birthday bag!
> 
> View attachment 5337766
> View attachment 5337767


 PURPLE 
Looks so gorgeous! If I didn’t buy the dark green one then this would’ve been my choice. Do you have the mini cloud clutch as well? If so, which one do you like better in terms of sizing?


Katinahat said:


> I think I quite like the GG Gucci logo they are currently using but it is quite obvious on the bags I’ve been looking at. However, I agree @Sparkletastic nothing I own has all over logos other than the coach canvas signature tote and that was only bought to wipe so won’t be a repeat. I am going to risk being unpopular and say I don’t like LV monogram leather. I know it is highly desirable and I respect the choices made by others but not to my taste. I prefer my leather bags natural or quilted. Probably a good thing because I can’t afford LV anyway. I might feel differently if I could! lol:
> 
> The Aspinal Lottie is more understated than the Gucci. The logo is small and discreet. Affordability is definitely a factor! I’m only wish listing it at this point not buying but if I did get one I would need to think about the size. Regular or large? Here is a bag spill with the regular I have in navy. Holds more than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337805
> 
> 
> Large: perhaps too large to be practical without a top handle? Too lady like daytime?
> View attachment 5337808
> View attachment 5337810
> 
> 
> Regular - I think this is more me as an events and evening bag and save satchels for daytime wear?
> View attachment 5337812
> View attachment 5337813


My mom had a very similar dilemma before. She was thinking of getting a Mulberry Lily, and was going back and forth between the regular size and large size. In the end, she went with the regular, as she thinks the large has lost some of the aesthetics of the regular size which made her attracted to the style in the first place. For example, the placement of the straps of the large is on the bag rather than at the sides of the bag, which makes the bag looks very huge. Just a thought!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm ok with logos, large and small on other people's bags, shoes, or whatever.
> I'm  usually not ok with monogram logos, unless i just adore the piece's unique design.
> For example, I just love the LV Speedy for its design and construction when it's made correctly. Not all Speedys are constructed alike IMO.
> 
> The most beautuful Speedy should have the sides' profile to be a pentagon shape, not an upside-down U shape. The top of the sides should have a slight point where it meets the zipper end.
> Also, I am OBSESSED with LV Speedy's handles.
> I know they're just handles, but I'm nuts about them.  So far, I've not seen any designer who can make the handles quite like the LV Speedy handles, which is why I have the Speedy, 3 Sac Plat bags, and the newer Papillon BB, because all these bags have the same type of handles.
> I also have 2 Coach Sierra bags because they have very similar handles.
> My Papillon BB has a
> 
> Love the bird!!!



Would you happen to have a picture exemplifying the perfect speedy? I must know!



I think it's dependent upon intention and application. I really dislike Michael Kors MK logo but I enjoy the Louis Vuitton LV logo. This is due to the fact that there is a historical element and the materials are just so much nicer. LV mono pieces normally age beautifully while MK pieces can look rough rather quickly.

Another kind of logo I like is Coach ; however, there are exceptions. It either needs to be incorporated into a larger design, mini signature or a different material entirely. Here, I'll show you what I mean...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> I think I quite like the GG Gucci logo they are currently using but it is quite obvious on the bags I’ve been looking at. However, I agree @Sparkletastic nothing I own has all over logos other than the coach canvas signature tote and that was only bought to wipe so won’t be a repeat. I am going to risk being unpopular and say I don’t like LV monogram leather. I know it is highly desirable and I respect the choices made by others but it’s not to my taste. I prefer my leather bags natural or quilted. Probably a good thing because I can’t afford LV anyway. I might feel differently if I could!
> 
> The Aspinal Lottie is more understated than the Gucci. The logo is small and discreet. Affordability is definitely a factor! I’m only wish listing it at this point not buying but if I did get one I would need to think about the size. Regular or large? Here is a bag spill with the regular I have in navy. Holds more than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337805
> 
> 
> Large: perhaps too large to be practical without a top handle? Too lady like daytime?
> View attachment 5337808
> View attachment 5337810
> 
> 
> Regular - I think this is more me as an events and evening bag and save satchels for daytime wear?
> View attachment 5337812
> View attachment 5337813


I like this bag in the medium size. The design elements of the center strap and metal plate seem to balance better on that size. Yours is very pretty! 


DME said:


> I wouldn’t say cars never have this as, believe it or not, there was one parked outside an Italian restaurant near us recently. Clearly a custom paint job and quite tacky, but… DH drives the same make and model and I drive the same make in an SUV, so we know this isn’t an option from the manufacturer; neither of us could figure out what the owner must have been thinking. But thankfully this was a one-off, since I wouldn’t want my car to look like that!
> 
> Now my bags on the other hand… I’m OK with it. Or not. Depends on the brand and the bag. I don’t view it as a status anything, but rather as a part of the design. LV is so ubiquitous where I live that I can’t imagine anyone thinks of it as a status symbol since everyone owns one (or at least it sure seems that way). When I visit my very rural hometown, no one there is familiar with LV so my canvas pieces fly under the radar. The one thing I don’t get is when people wear logo head to toe, sometimes mixing and matching. To each their own, but definitely not a look I can embrace.


Yes, of course there is a one off of anything. I’m sure someone is driving a car custom painted with their mom’s photo.

My point, howver, is that logos all over bags cannot simply be about appeasing egos. They are a design aesthetic as well. Because if it were all about ego - or even mostly about ego, we’d see this design affectation being just as prevalent in other luxe / ego driven categories. But, it’s not.  Auto, plane, boat, etc., etc. manufacturers don’t sell models covered in logos. Even clothes manufacturers don’t do it nearly as much.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Would you happen to have a picture exemplifying the perfect speedy? I must know!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's dependent upon intention and application. I really dislike Michael Kors MK logo but I enjoy the Louis Vuitton LV logo. This is due to the fact that there is a historical element and the materials are just so much nicer. LV mono pieces normally age beautifully while MK pieces can look rough rather quickly.
> 
> Another kind of logo I like is Coach ; however, there are exceptions. It either needs to be incorporated into a larger design, mini signature or a different material entirely. Here, I'll show you what I mean...


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> @papertiger : can you tell me why Gucci had bags with Balenciaga written on them when I checked the site last night. I found it confusing. Is it a collaboration or are they co owned. I think KS and Coach might be co owned these days.
> 
> Edit: To add to life being a bit messy at the moment. DD2 has just tested positive for Covid. At least it’s AFTER our holiday! She’s feeling fine (mild cold) and quite stoic so okay about isolating in her room with food parcels and Netflix to try to avoid the rest of us getting it! Virtual cuddles only for my very cuddly teenager. No cinema trip with mini Alexa this weekend after all!


so sorry! A good part of me is relieved that this didn't happen before you left on your trip.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!     It would be nice if that is why.
> 
> Here's the (early) birthday bag!
> 
> View attachment 5337766
> View attachment 5337767


OOO, I LOVE this purple! Happy Birthday, Jen!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

I love the Poppy! I used to have the charm of this bag, and another Coach bag with a Poppy. I still have my C quilted nylon bag with the fur. I adore that use of the logo. I had another Coach logo bag I loved. I only sold it because it was getting wrinkled to the point that the design wasn't as crisp.







ETA: I liked Coach signature fabric when they did it in less common colors, like navy and purple.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Would you happen to have a picture exemplifying the perfect speedy? I must know!


Sure.
The really old Speedy is a speedy 35 from 1983. I salvaged it from my mom's trash pile. I couldn't capture the true pentagonal sides. The leather piping has shrunken slightly, and the canvas is super thick,  so it was hard to show its true shape.
As you can see from the pictures,  it's hard to get a perfect pentagon. (it looks like a shape of a house IMO) Some are made better than others. 
I find it that the upside down shape is the least pleasing,  and I see a lot of fakes in this shape.
I think the top 2 pictures exemplify an almost perfect shape.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sunshine mama said:


> Sure.
> The really old Speedy is a speedy 35 from 1983. I salvaged it from my mom's trash pile. I couldn't capture the true pentagonal sides. The leather piping has shrunken slightly, and the canvas is super thick,  so it was hard to show its true shape.
> As you can see from the pictures,  it's hard to get a perfect pentagon. (it looks like a shape of a house IMO) Some are made better than others.
> I find it that the upside down shape is the least pleasing,  and I see a lot of fakes in this shape.
> I think the top 2 pictures exemplify an almost perfect shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337859
> View attachment 5337860
> View attachment 5337861
> View attachment 5337862
> View attachment 5337863
> View attachment 5337864
> View attachment 5337865



Wow, I never thought of that before! I can certainly see what you mean. I have to agree, it does look better!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I love the Poppy! I used to have the charm of this bag, and another Coach bag with a Poppy. I still have my C quilted nylon bag with the fur. I adore that use of the logo. I had another Coach logo bag I loved. I only sold it because it was getting wrinkled to the point that the design wasn't as crisp.
> 
> View attachment 5337857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337858
> 
> 
> ETA: I liked Coach signature fabric when they did it in less common colors, like navy and purple.


I bought this bag (or one extremely) similar for my mom in dusty rose pink.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> That is simply gorgeous Jen!
> Was it jaw dropping upon unboxing?


Thank you!     Yes, it was!



whateve said:


> Beautiful! Is this a different shade of purple than any of your others? I can't recall seeing this shade in your collection.


Thank you!   Yes. It's the darkest purple I have. One reason I could justify it was that I didn't have any other purple bags that color.



afroken said:


> PURPLE
> Looks so gorgeous! If I didn’t buy the dark green one then this would’ve been my choice. Do you have the mini cloud clutch as well? If so, which one do you like better in terms of sizing?


Thank you!   Your dark green cloud is beautiful! I got a mini-cloud in the black/red colorway, but returned it. The dip in the regular size fits my hand perfectly, and makes it comfortable. It doesn't work that way with the mini.



Kimbashop said:


> OOO, I LOVE this purple! Happy Birthday, Jen!


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> @papertiger : can you tell me why Gucci had bags with Balenciaga written on them when I checked the site last night. I found it confusing. Is it a collaboration or are they co owned. I think KS and Coach might be co owned these days.
> 
> Edit: To add to life being a bit messy at the moment. DD2 has just tested positive for Covid. At least it’s AFTER our holiday! She’s feeling fine (mild cold) and quite stoic so okay about isolating in her room with food parcels and Netflix to try to avoid the rest of us getting it! Virtual cuddles only for my very cuddly teenager. No cinema trip with mini Alexa this weekend after all!



So sorry to hear about your daughter  I wish her a speedy recovery

So,   Bal and Gucci are both owned by Kering, and Gucci factories make Bal bags, so it's easy for them to work together (they use Hack and Glitch rather than Collab).

Gucci have many Collabs atm. Disney, North Face, Adidas is coming up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Wow, I never thought of that before! I can certainly see what you mean. I have to agree, it does look better!


Yeah.  It was the shape of the sides and the handles that drew me to the Speedy. There are other similarly shaped bags out there,  but they don't have the side shape nor the handles that I love.
Some Tory Burch, Ralph Lauren, and Prada handles are close, but not close enough for my liking.


----------



## Katinahat

@SakuraSakura @whateve @Sunshine mama these are great examples of logo prints that work on these bags. @Sunshine mama your speedy knowledgeable is astounding! Was that first photo your mother’s bag - didn’t look that old?


afroken said:


> Oh no! Hope your daughter recovers soon. Glad that it’s mild, and hopefully a few days later she’ll get all better
> My mom had a very similar dilemma before. She was thinking of getting a Mulberry Lily, and was going back and forth between the regular size and large size. In the end, she went with the regular, as she thinks the large has lost some of the aesthetics of the regular size which made her attracted to the style in the first place. For example, the placement of the straps of the large is on the bag rather than at the sides of the bag, which makes the bag looks very huge. Just a thought!





Sparkletastic said:


> I like this bag in the medium size. The design elements of the center strap and metal plate seem to balance better on that size. Yours is very pretty!


Thank you both for these pointers. They have really helped me think about this. The Lily comparison is useful. I’ve seen a larger Lily and didn’t like it as much in balance of design or size for me. I’m short. The regular Lottie is similar in size to the regular Lily. Here are some comparison shots with my navy Lottie and black Lily.



The main difference is that a Lily has no dividing sections inside which gives maximum space but the Lottie is divided and has a back slip pocket.


I think it’s the regular Taupe SHW Lottie that’s making it onto my wishlist along with the two Gucci bags and when funds allow I’ll make a final decision.

@papertiger thanks for answering my questions!

@JenJBS Happy Birthday! Wonderful purple bag and reveal!


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> I wouldn’t say cars never have this as, believe it or not, there was one parked outside an Italian restaurant near us recently. Clearly a custom paint job and quite tacky, but… DH drives the same make and model and I drive the same make in an SUV, so we know this isn’t an option from the manufacturer; neither of us could figure out what the owner must have been thinking. But thankfully this was a one-off, since I wouldn’t want my car to look like that!
> 
> Now my bags on the other hand… I’m OK with it. Or not. Depends on the brand and the bag. I don’t view it as a status anything, but rather as a part of the design. LV is so ubiquitous where I live that I can’t imagine anyone thinks of it as a status symbol since everyone owns one (or at least it sure seems that way). When I visit my very rural hometown, no one there is familiar with LV so my canvas pieces fly under the radar. The one thing I don’t get is when people wear logo head to toe, sometimes mixing and matching. To each their own, but definitely not a look I can embrace.



When I lived in LA, everyone of all economic stations carried LV monogramed bags.  I assumed that a large number of them were not authentic.   Now I just assume "fake" unless the woman carrying it is obviously affluent.  I have never wanted an LV bag because I don't like logos and because of the ubiquitousness of knock offs.

I just discovered the LV Marylebone on the "which purse are you carrying" thread.  I think would be a great travel bag and I may get one.   It actually makes me more comfortable that in a travel context, people will wonder if it is fake.  (of course I would get authentic, but I like people not being impressed, or at best, ambivalently impressed).

No insult intended to anyone who loves LV damier.   To each their own.   I am sure most people would not like my bag collection (think old lady bags).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hi @Katinahat 
The oldest and saddest looking bag is my mom's.  It will be 40 years old next year. 
She was in the process of throwing it out as it was looking pretty bad,  but I saved it just in time.
I'm thinking about upcycling the bag to turn it into either a nano speedy, a bucket bag, or a small tote bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Well I just asked Google,  and it showed me this monogram beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cordeliere said:


> When I lived in LA, everyone of all economic stations carried LV monogramed bags.  I assumed that a large number of them were not authentic.   Now I just assume "fake" unless the woman carrying it as obviously affluent.  I have never wanted an LV bag because I don't like logos and because of the ubiquitous of knock offs.
> 
> I just discovered the Marylebone which I think would be a great travel bag.  I may get one.   It actually makes me more comfortable that it is a brand that people will wonder if it is fake.  (of course I would get authentic, but I like people not being impressed).
> 
> No insult intended to anyone who loves LV damier.   To each their own.   I am sure most people would not like my bag collection.


According to my sis in law, there's a woman who has an extensive authentic high end designer collection,  but she also owns a few fake items sprinkled in her collection!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@Katinahat, sorry to hear your daughter is sick.  Hope she recovers quickly and everyone stays in good health.

I was going to wait until tomorrow (pink bag week) to post my Gucci bag, but decided to post today since this bag is under discussion.  This bag is very handy and convenient.  It holds a lot and I love the color.  I did not like the way it looked on me crossbody so I got two holes added to the strap and wear it as a shoulder bag, which I prefer.
@Katinahat, regarding your question about the white bag vs black bag, I like them both, but I don't have any white bags because I perceive them as being higher maintenance (for me).  That is something you may wish to consider as you think about these bags.
The Aspinal is a nice bag as well:  It's a shoulder/flap bag vs Gucci camera bag style, and I don't know if you prefer one style over the other.
Regarding logos, while I am generally not a fan of a big logo, I have purchased bags with logos if I like the overall bag design.
This is an older picture taken a couple of summers ago.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Regarding logos, while I am generally not a fan of a big logo, I have purchased bags with logos if I like the overall bag design.
> This is an older picture taken a couple of summers ago.
> View attachment 5338058


This is such a pretty pink.
And I agree with you re logos.


----------



## DME

Sunshine mama said:


> Well I just asked Google,  and it showed me this monogram beauty!
> View attachment 5338043



Wow, just wow. Or maybe I should write yikes? While I do love the LV classic monogram this is just a bit… much.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!     It would be nice if that is why.
> 
> Here's the (early) birthday bag!
> 
> View attachment 5337766
> View attachment 5337767


Congrats on your pretty purple birthday bag!


Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a pretty pink.
> And I agree with you re logos.


Thank you!  I bought it because of the pretty pink color.   You have some really lovely pink bags as well.  I often admire them in the bag of the day thread.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Congrats on your pretty purple birthday bag!



Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Your embroidery is gorgeous!


Thank-you @whateve ! I really have no clue how to properly embroider. All I can do is scribble with embroidery floss. It´s fun to do...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I hope you're all doing well. I'm a bit quiet as my mother broke her arm. I'll be caring for her in the next several weeks!


Bless you xxx All my best wishes for a speedy recovery to your mother!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Beautiful bag under the radar! When I was carrying monogram bags it wasn't because I wanted people to know what brand bag I had. It was because I genuinely felt they looked more interesting that way, as if plain leather bags were boring!


I only ever bought two monogramme bags: a Speedy 25 and a top handle Pollini in their monogramme canvas. Both bags stayed on my shelves for a wile but I never wore them. They simply did not look right on me. I gave the Speedy to my younger DD for her graduation. She rocks it. The Pollini I sold for exactly what I had paid. Monogramme bags just don´t suit me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I just realized after my last post. The only two things that will keep me from buying a bag I really like are if 1) I don’t think I’ll use it frequently or 2) It could be trendy and look dated in a few years.
> 
> For that last point, I’m going to have to figure out an approach. I don’t actively follow fashion in a detailed way. So, I have a sense of trends but not enough to predict the future. And, while I boldy dress according to my own style, I never like carrying a dated bag.
> 
> But, that hesitancy could keep me buying “safe” and “classic” bags. Ugh! I’m full up on those and don’t want any more for a while.
> 
> So, when I see a pretty bag like the Fendi First my brain says - big logo’d F. Will I like this in 5 years or will it scream tail end of logomania? Or I like the Hearst bag but I think is this a bag of a past moment?
> 
> Hmmm… I have thinking to do.  And until I figure it out, I’ve learned to hard pause on buying.  I’d love your feedback or perspective.


The Fendi First might have the potential to become a classic - at least in plain leather. It´s quite a retro shape.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> @papertiger : can you tell me why Gucci had bags with Balenciaga written on them when I checked the site last night. I found it confusing. Is it a collaboration or are they co owned. I think KS and Coach might be co owned these days.
> 
> Edit: To add to life being a bit messy at the moment. DD2 has just tested positive for Covid. At least it’s AFTER our holiday! She’s feeling fine (mild cold) and quite stoic so okay about isolating in her room with food parcels and Netflix to try to avoid the rest of us getting it! Virtual cuddles only for my very cuddly teenager. No cinema trip with mini Alexa this weekend after all!



Oh dear! I´m so sorry to hear your DD caught Covid! Hopefully the symptoms will remain mild and she´ll be over it soon without passing it on. 
Passing it on does not always happen! My Ex caught it when we were visiting and both my DS and DD who live in the same house did not get it- even though he definetely did not stay behind closed doors. 



Katinahat said:


> You are always so impressive with your creative talents. I love this. I am not classically creative in anyway! No artistic, crafty or design abilities. However, I realised a few years ago that my ability to see solutions in problems and organise anything is a different kind of creativity.


Thank-you! You make me blush! I´d say I´m an alround dilettante. I love doing things with my hands- just let my hands follow which ever material I´m working with and let my mind wander. I never do designs, just let the project develop. 
Your superpower to see solutions and organize is really great! I wished I had it. The only time I am really good at organizing and finding solutions is in emergencies or panic situations. In every day life am an ignorant chaotic person!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> I just realized after my last post. The only two things that will keep me from buying a bag I really like are if 1) I don’t think I’ll use it frequently or 2) It could be trendy and look dated in a few years.
> 
> For that last point, I’m going to have to figure out an approach. I don’t actively follow fashion in a detailed way. So, I have a sense of trends but not enough to predict the future. And, while I boldy dress according to my own style, I never like carrying a dated bag.
> 
> But, that hesitancy could keep me buying “safe” and “classic” bags. Ugh! I’m full up on those and don’t want any more for a while.
> 
> So, when I see a pretty bag like the Fendi First my brain says - big logo’d F. Will I like this in 5 years or will it scream tail end of logomania? Or I like the Hearst bag but I think is this a bag of a past moment?
> 
> Hmmm… I have thinking to do.  And until I figure it out, I’ve learned to hard pause on buying.  I’d love your feedback or perspective.


It's interesting, but before I started paying more attention to fashion, I never thought of bags as being trendy or dated.  To be honest, I did not pay too much attention to bags, lol.  When I was out and about, if I noticed bags, it was usually the ones that were styled really well as part of the overall style of the person -- I mean things like how well the bag harmonized with the overall look of the person.  Sometimes, I admired a specific color, bag shape or glow of the leather.  Not sure if I am explaining myself well, but I am guessing that most of the people out there are similar.  The average person may not be as tuned into whether a bag is trendy or dated.  Of course, now with all the increased social media content, maybe this is no longer the case?  I do think we here on the purse forum and also people who stay on top of fashion trends pay much more attention to the trendiness of bags compared to the general population.

And now, to stop rambling and coming to the question of how you figure out your approach -- I don't know that I have any answers.  I don't think any of us can predict the future in terms of what stays on trend or not, and for how long, with any degree of consistency or accuracy.  One option is to have a majority of your collection be classic bags and allow a little room for play with maybe two or three bags being non-classic options.  In this situation, you would have to accept that there will be some turnover in your collection if these bags get dated and you need to let them go.  Hopefully, by then you have at least enjoyed wearing them for a period of time and can let them go when the time comes.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> According to my sis in law, there's a woman who has an extensive authentic high end designer collection,  but she also owns a few fake items sprinkled in her collection!


Some people don't care that they have fakes.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, sorry to hear your daughter is sick.  Hope she recovers quickly and everyone stays in good health.
> 
> I was going to wait until tomorrow (pink bag week) to post my Gucci bag, but decided to post today since this bag is under discussion.  This bag is very handy and convenient.  It holds a lot and I love the color.  I did not like the way it looked on me crossbody so I got two holes added to the strap and wear it as a shoulder bag, which I prefer.
> @Katinahat, regarding your question about the white bag vs black bag, I like them both, but I don't have any white bags because I perceive them as being higher maintenance (for me).  That is something you may wish to consider as you think about these bags.
> The Aspinal is a nice bag as well:  It's a shoulder/flap bag vs Gucci camera bag style, and I don't know if you prefer one style over the other.
> Regarding logos, while I am generally not a fan of a big logo, I have purchased bags with logos if I like the overall bag design.
> This is an older picture taken a couple of summers ago.
> View attachment 5338058


I love this pink. It looks so beautiful with the gold hardware.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> What about juicy sweats with the giant "juicy" across the rear?



Haha! Juicy... I really thought this brand was totally dated, but when I went shopping with my younger DD she gushed over juicy coats and only did not ask for one as all she saw did not have enough embroidery on the back.... here´s one confused boomer! 



Sparkletastic said:


> Cars have hood ornaments and a brand plaque. They are *never* covered all over in logos like some bags. If someone had a Bentley covered in teeny Bentley logos all over the doors, hood, etc., it would be seen as bizarre and likely tacky by most. Same for a private plane or yacht


Haha again! I´ve seen quite a few convertibles with their hoods made out of MCM monogramme canvas at car meetings. They all seemed to belong to guys with rather shady carreers, though.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @whateve ! I really have no clue how to properly embroider. All I can do is scribble with embroidery floss. It´s fun to do...


Maybe it's better if you don't learn it properly because what you are doing works so well. I think Picasso said something similar about people learning to draw.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh dear! I´m so sorry to hear your DD caught Covid! Hopefully the symptoms will remain mild and she´ll be over it soon without passing it on.
> Passing it on does not always happen! My Ex caught it when we were visiting and both my DS and DD who live in the same house did not get it- even though he definetely did not stay behind closed doors.
> 
> 
> Thank-you! You make me blush! I´d say I´m an alround dilettante. I love doing things with my hands- just let my hands follow which ever material I´m working with and let my mind wander. I never do designs, just let the project develop.
> Your superpower to see solutions and organize is really great! I wished I had it. The only time I am really good at organizing and finding solutions is in emergencies or panic situations. In every day life am an ignorant chaotic person!


I'm nervous now. DH has symptoms of a cold. We went to a few places today to try to get a test but they won't do it without an appointment, they claim they are booked up, and the website you book on is down for maintenance. I wish he would stay clear of me. Even if it is just a cold, I don't want it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm nervous now. DH has symptoms of a cold. We went to a few places today to try to get a test but they won't do it without an appointment, they claim they are booked up, and the website you book on is down for maintenance. I wish he would stay clear of me. Even if it is just a cold, I don't want it!


Don´t panic please! Cold symptoms don´t mean he has it. Just keep a bit of a distance, maybe wear a mask if this makes you feel safer and get a test as soon as you can. Home tests aren´t very accurate but you might consider both taking two in a row (over here they say two positive home tests in a row are accurate) to give you a bit of peace of mind. When I caught it, suddenly felt pain in all my bones and took a home test it said positive quicker than any pregnancy test I ever took...



whateve said:


> Maybe it's better if you don't learn it properly because what you are doing works so well. I think Picasso said something similar about people learning to draw.


Thank-you for your kind words! I´m far too impatient to learn it properly. My Mum used to try hard to teach me and never succeeded. Proper embroidery takes accuracy and discipline... I prefer to wildly scribble anf enjoy the process. (I draw/ paint in the same way...)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Speaking of "dated" handbags... when I picked up this old girl in a charity shop my DD rolled her eyes.
In my opinion it might not actually be timeless, but certainly deserves a place in my collection. 4€ (and a couple of hours refreshing the black leather, repairing bald spots in the tapestry and steaming the bag) well spent.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

Sunshine mama said:


> Sure.
> The really old Speedy is a speedy 35 from 1983. I salvaged it from my mom's trash pile. I couldn't capture the true pentagonal sides. The leather piping has shrunken slightly, and the canvas is super thick,  so it was hard to show its true shape.
> As you can see from the pictures,  it's hard to get a perfect pentagon. (it looks like a shape of a house IMO) Some are made better than others.
> I find it that the upside down shape is the least pleasing,  and I see a lot of fakes in this shape.
> I think the top 2 pictures exemplify an almost perfect shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337859
> View attachment 5337860
> View attachment 5337861
> View attachment 5337862
> View attachment 5337863
> View attachment 5337864
> View attachment 5337865



This is super interesting! I had to check, but my Speedy DE is a pentagon, I’m happy to report. That one with the U-shape seems wonky in so many ways…


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> No insult intended to anyone who loves LV damier.   To each their own.   I am sure most people would not like my bag collection (think old lady bags).



One of the things I love about this thread (and tPF in general) is how a love of handbags brings us all together, but we are all still very different in our likes/dislikes, our approaches to owning, etc., in so many ways. I find it refreshing that we can discuss this way.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Here's the (early) birthday bag!
> 
> View attachment 5337766
> View attachment 5337767



What a gorgeous, deep purple! I love it! Happy Birthday!



whateve said:


> So cute! I love the crane. It is so unique. I think animal charms are my favorite.



Thank you!



Katinahat said:


> The Aspinal Lottie is more understated than the Gucci. The logo is small and discreet. Affordability is definitely a factor! I’m only wish listing it at this point not buying but if I did get one I would need to think about the size. Regular or large? Here is a bag spill with the regular I have in navy. Holds more than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337805
> 
> 
> Large: perhaps too large to be practical without a top handle? Too lady like daytime?
> View attachment 5337808
> View attachment 5337810
> 
> 
> Regular - I think this is more me as an events and evening bag and save satchels for daytime wear?
> View attachment 5337812
> View attachment 5337813



The Aspinal Lottie really is a good looking bag, esp in that taupe!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> I was going to wait until tomorrow (pink bag week) to post my Gucci bag, but decided to post today since this bag is under discussion.  This bag is very handy and convenient.  It holds a lot and I love the color.  I did not like the way it looked on me crossbody so I got two holes added to the strap and wear it as a shoulder bag, which I prefer.
> @Katinahat, regarding your question about the white bag vs black bag, I like them both, but I don't have any white bags because I perceive them as being higher maintenance (for me).  That is something you may wish to consider as you think about these bags.
> The Aspinal is a nice bag as well:  It's a shoulder/flap bag vs Gucci camera bag style, and I don't know if you prefer one style over the other.
> Regarding logos, while I am generally not a fan of a big logo, I have purchased bags with logos if I like the overall bag design.
> This is an older picture taken a couple of summers ago.
> View attachment 5338058



Lovely pink bag! In that pic it looks to me like a cherry blossom pink.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> @papertiger : can you tell me why Gucci had bags with Balenciaga written on them when I checked the site last night. I found it confusing. Is it a collaboration or are they co owned. I think KS and Coach might be co owned these days.
> 
> Edit: To add to life being a bit messy at the moment. DD2 has just tested positive for Covid. At least it’s AFTER our holiday! She’s feeling fine (mild cold) and quite stoic so okay about isolating in her room with food parcels and Netflix to try to avoid the rest of us getting it! Virtual cuddles only for my very cuddly teenager. No cinema trip with mini Alexa this weekend after all!



Oh, no! I’m so sorry your daughter has COVID! Wishing her a speedy recovery, and I hope the rest of you remain COVID-free.


----------



## JenJBS

DME said:


> One of the things I love about this thread (and tPF in general) is how a love of handbags brings us all together, but we are all still very different in our likes/dislikes, our approaches to owning, etc., in so many ways. I find it refreshing that we can *discuss* this way.


To me, discuss is the key word. We discuss, rather than argue. It's a wonderful thing. 



Jereni said:


> What a gorgeous, deep purple! I love it! Happy Birthday!


Thank you!   

Different screens...  It looks much darker on my laptop screen than it did on my phone screen.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> According to my sis in law, there's a woman who has an extensive authentic high end designer collection,  but she also owns a few fake items sprinkled in her collection!


I really, really don’t understand why anyone buys fakes. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I only ever bought two monogramme bags: a Speedy 25 and a top handle Pollini in their monogramme canvas. Both bags stayed on my shelves for a wile but I never wore them. They simply did not look right on me. I gave the Speedy to my younger DD for her graduation. She rocks it. The Pollini I sold for exactly what I had paid. Monogramme bags just don´t suit me.


I am not at all a fan of mono prints but, I never say never about owning one. Sometimes the right design changes my perspective completely.


cowgirlsboots said:


> The Fendi First might have the potential to become a classic - at least in plain leather. It´s quite a retro shape.


True. And, I haven’t checked to see if they currently have a clutch version.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> It's interesting, but before I started paying more attention to fashion, I never thought of bags as being trendy or dated.  To be honest, I did not pay too much attention to bags, lol.  When I was out and about, if I noticed bags, it was usually the ones that were styled really well as part of the overall style of the person -- I mean things like how well the bag harmonized with the overall look of the person.  Sometimes, I admired a specific color, bag shape or glow of the leather.  Not sure if I am explaining myself well, but I am guessing that most of the people out there are similar.  The average person may not be as tuned into whether a bag is trendy or dated.  Of course, now with all the increased social media content, maybe this is no longer the case?  I do think we here on the purse forum and also people who stay on top of fashion trends pay much more attention to the trendiness of bags compared to the general population.
> 
> And now, to stop rambling and coming to the question of how you figure out your approach -- I don't know that I have any answers.  I don't think any of us can predict the future in terms of what stays on trend or not, and for how long, with any degree of consistency or accuracy.  One option is to have a majority of your collection be classic bags and allow a little room for play with maybe two or three bags being non-classic options.  In this situation, you would have to accept that there will be some turnover in your collection if these bags get dated and you need to let them go.  Hopefully, by then you have at least enjoyed wearing them for a period of time and can let them go when the time comes.


Thanks for the perspective!
I’m an oddball in that I want to be on trend but I don’t really care what _others_ think about my sartorial choices. If *I* come to understand that say square bags are out but round bags are in, I would enjoy participating in the trend by wearing whatever I have that is roundish and probably shelve the Boy for a while because it’s a hard core rectangle. But, I wouldn’t rush to buy a circular bag and I wouldn’t stop wearing my rectangular bags. What I don’t want is to feel I chased a trend and now I’m stuck with a bag that doesn’t have staying power in my head. Using this example, if I fell in love with an impractical globe bag bc of the trend, I’d be irritable later that I had this bag that wasn’t fully me and screamed that particular season.
I don’t know that I’m communicating my mindset well.  Bottom line, I don’t give a hoot about others views on my bags, I care if I feel the bag is past it’s expiration date.

I think the key here as I talk this through and listen to everyone’s feedback (thanks!) that I keep buying what really makes me swoon but avoiding anything that feels too specific to a current trend. That way my love for it will carry me past any tiny drop in relevance.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha! Juicy... I really thought this brand was totally dated, but when I went shopping with my younger DD she gushed over juicy coats and only did not ask for one as all she saw did not have enough embroidery on the back.... here´s one confused boomer!
> 
> 
> Haha again! I´ve seen quite a few convertibles with their hoods made out of MCM monogramme canvas at car meetings. They all seemed to belong to guys with rather shady carreers, though.


I think I read an article that Juicy was trying to make a comeback a couple years ago. Maybe they made it.


whateve said:


> I'm nervous now. DH has symptoms of a cold. We went to a few places today to try to get a test but they won't do it without an appointment, they claim they are booked up, and the website you book on is down for maintenance. I wish he would stay clear of me. Even if it is just a cold, I don't want it!


I hate you have this wait and see game. I think you live in the US. *****’s admin has a site to order kits for free. That won’t help today but may help in the future.

Can you two agree that he stay in a guest room til you know if it’s Covid?


cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of "dated" handbags... when I picked up this old girl in a charity shop my DD rolled her eyes.
> In my opinion it might not actually be timeless, but certainly deserves a place in my collection. 4€ (and a couple of hours refreshing the black leather, repairing bald spots in the tapestry and steaming the bag) well spent.
> 
> View attachment 5338184


IMO some bags get to a point where they move past dated to cool vintage. I could absolutely see someone with the right style aesthetic  rocking that bag as part of a very fresh looking outfit.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I love this pink. It looks so beautiful with the gold hardware.


Thank you!    


cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of "dated" handbags... when I picked up this old girl in a charity shop my DD rolled her eyes.
> In my opinion it might not actually be timeless, but certainly deserves a place in my collection. 4€ (and a couple of hours refreshing the black leather, repairing bald spots in the tapestry and steaming the bag) well spent.
> 
> View attachment 5338184


Love this tapestry bag!  I have one in white somewhere; need to look for it.


Jereni said:


> Lovely pink bag! In that pic it looks to me like a cherry blossom pink.


Thank you, yes, that is a good description.  I would say it is a cherry blossom pink.  Gucci also made these in a dusky pink/beige shade, which is quite different when compared to my pink bag.


Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the perspective!
> I’m an oddball in that I want to be on trend but I don’t really care what _others_ think about my sartorial choices. If *I* come to understand that say square bags are out but round bags are in, I would enjoy participating in the trend by wearing whatever I have that is roundish and probably shelve the Boy for a while because it’s a hard core rectangle. But, I wouldn’t rush to buy a circular bag and I wouldn’t stop wearing my rectangular bags. What I don’t want is to feel I chased a trend and now I’m stuck with a bag that doesn’t have staying power in my head. Using this example, if I fell in love with an impractical globe bag bc of the trend, I’d be irritable later that I had this bag that wasn’t fully me and screamed that particular season.
> I don’t know that I’m communicating my mindset well.  Bottom line, I don’t give a hoot about others views on my bags, I care if I feel the bag is past it’s expiration date.
> 
> I think the key here as I talk this through and listen to everyone’s feedback (thanks!) that the key will remain buying what really makes me swoon but avoiding anything that feels too specific to a current trend. That way my love for it will carry me past any tiny drop in relevance.


I understand what you're saying.  Good to pause and take your time before a purchase to evaluate, especially if there are trendy features to the potential purchase.  I think it's very helpful to have this thread of bag enthusiasts who can chime in and discuss and provide new perspectives with regards to potential purchases, longevity of new styles and suchlike.

@whateve, sorry to hear about your DH's cold.  Hope it's just a cold.  Hot ginger/lemon tea and rest always helps me at the onset of cold symptoms.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DME said:


> This is super interesting! I had to check, but my Speedy DE is a pentagon, I’m happy to report. That one with the U-shape seems wonky in so many ways…


Yes I find it interesting too, and I'm glad your speedy is a pentagon.


----------



## 880

@cowgirlsboots , I love your newest tapestry purse! Cannot wait to see how you style it!


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> One of the things I love about this thread (and tPF in general) is how a love of handbags brings us all together, but we are all still very different in our likes/dislikes, our approaches to owning, etc., in so many ways. I find it refreshing that we can discuss this way.



I totally agree.  I followed the Hermes sub-forum for seven years before drifting over here. It is hard not to drink the Hermes kool-aid.  The opinions expressed here are so refreshing.     Hearing people express love for some of the non-Hermes bags in my collection causes me to look at them with new eyes (Fendi spy, my Bal first, or Mulberry Bayswater).   It is also great to get exposed to so many bags that I am not familiar with since  I am searching for a bag to fill a hole.  Lots of inspiring options to see here.


----------



## afroken

Purple week! 
@Kimbashop @JenJBS and other purple lovers, looking forward to what you share this week!

One of my favourite purple bags: Balenciaga City in ultraviolet



Another purple favourite, I’ve shown this one here before: Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst



Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa:



Massaccesi Calista Midi:



Michael Kors Jules:


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> I think I quite like the GG Gucci logo they are currently using but it is quite obvious on the bags I’ve been looking at. However, I agree @Sparkletastic nothing I own has all over logos other than the coach canvas signature tote and that was only bought to wipe so won’t be a repeat. I am going to risk being unpopular and say I don’t like LV monogram leather. I know it is highly desirable and I respect the choices made by others but it’s not to my taste. I prefer my leather bags natural or quilted. Probably a good thing because I can’t afford LV anyway. I might feel differently if I could!
> 
> The Aspinal Lottie is more understated than the Gucci. The logo is small and discreet. Affordability is definitely a factor! I’m only wish listing it at this point not buying but if I did get one I would need to think about the size. Regular or large? Here is a bag spill with the regular I have in navy. Holds more than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337805
> 
> 
> Large: perhaps too large to be practical without a top handle? Too lady like daytime?
> View attachment 5337808
> View attachment 5337810
> 
> 
> Regular - I think this is more me as an events and evening bag and save satchels for daytime wear?
> View attachment 5337812
> View attachment 5337813


I have the large Lottie. I personally don’t find it too large.
For me, it’s  big enough for day but small enough for dinner.


A bag spill from the summer.


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!     It would be nice if that is why.
> 
> Here's the (early) birthday bag!
> 
> View attachment 5337766
> View attachment 5337767


Gorgeous purple bag! Happy Early Birthday


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> When I lived in LA, everyone of all economic stations carried LV monogramed bags.  I assumed that a large number of them were not authentic.   Now I just assume "fake" unless the woman carrying it is obviously affluent.  I have never wanted an LV bag because I don't like logos and because of the ubiquitousness of knock offs.
> 
> I just discovered the LV Marylebone on the "which purse are you carrying" thread.  I think would be a great travel bag and I may get one.   It actually makes me more comfortable that in a travel context, people will wonder if it is fake.  (of course I would get authentic, but I like people not being impressed, or at best, ambivalently impressed).
> 
> No insult intended to anyone who loves LV damier.   To each their own.   I am sure most people would not like my bag collection (think old lady bags).


What is considered obviously affluent?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cordeliere said:


> I totally agree.  I followed the Hermes sub-forum for seven years before drifting over here. It is hard not to drink the Hermes kool-aid.  The opinions expressed here are so refreshing.     Hearing people express love for some of the non-Hermes bags in my collection causes me to look at them with new eyes (Fendi spy, my Bal first, or Mulberry Bayswater).   It is also great to get exposed to so many bags that I am not familiar with since  I am searching for a bag to fill a hole.  Lots of inspiring options to see here.


I agree on the breath of fresh air in leaving brand specific forums. I used to frequent the Chanel forum and don’t anymore because I don’t want to drink that kool aid OR hear endless complaints about the same things.

I only dart into the brand specific threads now to keep an eye on trends so I keep up on the value of my bags and to see if anything stunning has been released 


afroken said:


> Purple week!
> @Kimbashop @JenJBS and other purple lovers, looking forward to what you share this week!
> 
> One of my favourite purple bags: Balenciaga City in ultraviolet
> View attachment 5338362
> 
> 
> Another purple favourite, I’ve shown this one here before: Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> View attachment 5338363
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa:
> View attachment 5338364
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Calista Midi:
> View attachment 5338368
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Jules:
> View attachment 5338369


Your PS shines like it’s lit from within. Beautiful leather!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Purple week!
> @Kimbashop @JenJBS and other purple lovers, looking forward to what you share this week!
> 
> One of my favourite purple bags: Balenciaga City in ultraviolet
> View attachment 5338362
> 
> 
> Another purple favourite, I’ve shown this one here before: Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> View attachment 5338363
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa:
> View attachment 5338364
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Calista Midi:
> View attachment 5338368
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Jules:
> View attachment 5338369


 your collection is gorgeous! I just swoon over all of them.


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Sparkle’s Pink Bags*

Pink is my faaaaaaaaaavorite color in the world!!  But, I struggle to find pink clothes in my style. So, I indulge my love for pink in my bags and shoes. (I don’t care for purple so I have no purple bags.)

*2016:*
• *Prada Mini Double Zip Tote *in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw


This is the bag I’ve owned the longest. I never see it going anywhere regardless of changing trends because it just “works” for me!  And, it’s the first premier designer bag that I bought that wasn’t a preloved compromise so it’s special to me.  _I actually want another in a different color but that desire hasn’t reached the level of buy. Plus, I’m scared of the huge number of fakes._

*2022:*
As stated, I still have the Prada but added these along the way:

• *Miss Dior Sliding Chain* in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw.
_Ohmigoodness I adore this bag. I’m so glad I bought it instead of another Chanel. _



• *Fendi Mini Mon Tresor *in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hw. _OK. I’m swooning again. This bag is the epitome of the feeling (not necessarily style) I want from any new bags - joyful fun, unique & fresh but not trendy_



• *Jimmy Choo Mini Bon Bon* in pink silk with crystal embellished ghw


Remember I purchased this resale and was disappointed because it had undisclosed stains and snags? Well, I sent it a friend who felt she could do something with it to make it wearable. She just said she found a solution, is fixing it and will be sending it back to me. She won’t tell me what she did but, I’m excited to see!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Purple week!
> @Kimbashop @JenJBS and other purple lovers, looking forward to what you share this week!
> 
> One of my favourite purple bags: Balenciaga City in ultraviolet
> View attachment 5338362
> 
> 
> Another purple favourite, I’ve shown this one here before: Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> View attachment 5338363
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa:
> View attachment 5338364
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Calista Midi:
> View attachment 5338368
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Jules:
> View attachment 5338369



      So many gorgeous purple bags! Lovely variety of shades! 

I had the MK Jules bag and loved it. This was before I joined TPF, and had so many bags to rotate through, so it got carried all the time and wore out.


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> Purple week!
> @Kimbashop @JenJBS and other purple lovers, looking forward to what you share this week!
> 
> One of my favourite purple bags: Balenciaga City in ultraviolet
> View attachment 5338362
> 
> 
> Another purple favourite, I’ve shown this one here before: Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> View attachment 5338363
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa:
> View attachment 5338364
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Calista Midi:
> View attachment 5338368
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Jules:
> View attachment 5338369


All gorgeous!!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha! Juicy... I really thought this brand was totally dated, but when I went shopping with my younger DD she gushed over juicy coats and only did not ask for one as all she saw did not have enough embroidery on the back.... here´s one confused boomer!
> 
> 
> Haha again! I´ve seen quite a few convertibles with their hoods made out of MCM monogramme canvas at car meetings. They all seemed to belong to guys with rather shady carreers, though.



The 00s are in again, dig out out your Ed Hardy too


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of "dated" handbags... when I picked up this old girl in a charity shop my DD rolled her eyes.
> In my opinion it might not actually be timeless, but certainly deserves a place in my collection. 4€ (and a couple of hours refreshing the black leather, repairing bald spots in the tapestry and steaming the bag) well spent.
> 
> View attachment 5338184



I'm agreeing with you and not your DD. The bag is fabulous! 

Can you imagine how much this would be if you bought it in Dolce and Gabbana?


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Purple week!
> @Kimbashop @JenJBS and other purple lovers, looking forward to what you share this week!
> 
> One of my favourite purple bags: Balenciaga City in ultraviolet
> View attachment 5338362
> 
> 
> Another purple favourite, I’ve shown this one here before: Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> View attachment 5338363
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa:
> View attachment 5338364
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Calista Midi:
> View attachment 5338368
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Jules:
> View attachment 5338369



OMG, you have some amazing violet and purple bags  

I don't think I have one, how can that be? I want one


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Pink Bags*
> 
> Pink is my faaaaaaaaaavorite color in the world!!  But, I struggle to find pink clothes in my style. So, I indulge my love for pink in my bags and shoes. (I don’t care for purple so I have no purple bags.)
> 
> *2016:*
> • *Prada Mini Double Zip Tote *in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> View attachment 5338396
> 
> This is the bag I’ve owned the longest. I never see it going anywhere regardless of changing trends because it just “works” for me!  And, it’s the first premier designer bag that I bought that wasn’t a preloved compromise so it’s special to me.  _I actually want another in a different color but that desire hasn’t reached the level of buy. Plus, I’m scared of the huge number of fakes._
> 
> *2022:*
> As stated, I still have the Prada but added these along the way:
> 
> • *Miss Dior Sliding Chain* in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw.
> _Ohmigoodness I adore this bag. I’m so glad I bought it instead of another Chanel. _
> View attachment 5338397
> 
> 
> • *Fendi Mini Mon Tresor *in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hw. _OK. I’m swooning again. This bag is the epitome of the feeling (not necessarily style) I want from any new bags - joyful fun, unique & fresh but not trendy_
> View attachment 5338398
> 
> 
> • *Jimmy Choo Mini Bon Bon* in pink silk with crystal embellished ghw
> View attachment 5338399
> 
> Remember I purchased this resale and was disappointed because it had undisclosed stains and snags? Well, I sent it a friend who felt she could do something with it to make it wearable. She just said she found a solution, is fixing it and will be sending it back to me. She won’t tell me what she did but, I’m excited to see!



Your Fendi makes me want to wear my Sonia Rykiel Dominos again, all such really pretty bags


----------



## papertiger

I don't have many purple except this violet Gucci lizard clutch and a deep blue-purple metallic Sersio Rossi clutch with gunmetal hardware, but I think it's in another house. 




This my small Gucci fuchsia interlocking, I also have a Paul Smith blush pink and sig rainbow swirl satchel I think my sister gave me, a Vivianne Westwood suede bag I hope to sell, and one of the first bags proper I ever had, a pink velour and snakeskin Italian bag that I once showed @Sparkletastic but I need to find the picture.


----------



## papertiger

I went to Gucci yesterday and checked out my all-black BTH bag plus their SS22 Love Parade collection. 

They're personalising the BTH so my SA will send it on. 

Meanwhile, I know what my next bag will be - I just don't know when. Normally I wouldn't consider 2 bags in a year but this is one I've wanted as vintage (originally from the 1970s) since 1992 when I couldn't afford it. If I get it, it will have to be worn intermittently like my Evie is now. As an everyday bag possibly carrying another. 

I uploaded photos including mod photos here: 






						'Blondie is Back'!
					

Originally from the 1970s, then relaunched a version under TF called Blondie, and now called the very catchy 'Medium bag with round interlocking G' but absolutely gorgeous   I love it!   All I need is money.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha! Juicy... I really thought this brand was totally dated, but when I went shopping with my younger DD she gushed over juicy coats and only did not ask for one as all she saw did not have enough embroidery on the back.... here´s one confused boomer!
> 
> 
> Haha again! I´ve seen quite a few convertibles with their hoods made out of MCM monogramme canvas at car meetings. They all seemed to belong to guys with rather shady carreers, though.


Saw a Juicy tracksuit at the airport. Definitely needed to be young and svelte to get away with wearing all over velour with large glitter writing all over your bottom!


whateve said:


> I'm nervous now. DH has symptoms of a cold. We went to a few places today to try to get a test but they won't do it without an appointment, they claim they are booked up, and the website you book on is down for maintenance. I wish he would stay clear of me. Even if it is just a cold, I don't want it!


Oh I am so sorry to hear this. Good advice from others to separate rooms. I’m keeping everything crossed for you it is just a cold. We all fear illness so much more now. That I’m itself can be worse than the illness. My thoughts are with you. Sorry you couldn’t get a test. This is my office at work so you can see I know a lot about the home testing kits! Take two in a row and you should be able to trust the result. The centre tests work before onset of symptoms but these are good too.


My experience shows that 90% of children have no or very minor symptoms and probably 75% of (vaccinated) adults are the same with the remaining group a bit tired, achy and with headaches for a few days - only a very few adults feel  rotten for about 2 weeks.

Thanks to everyone who has passed good wishes to DD2. She’s fine just bored but staying in her room to avoid the rest of us catching it. Thank goodness for Netflix! DD1 has some important exams coming up over the next few weeks so we are being quite strict.

@cowgirlsboots your tapestry bag is beautiful still! You can see the love someone felt for it and you are restoring it to that!


DME said:


> One of the things I love about this thread (and tPF in general) is how a love of handbags brings us all together, but we are all still very different in our likes/dislikes, our approaches to owning, etc., in so many ways. I find it refreshing that we can discuss this way.


Very well said. I echo this.


Jereni said:


> The Aspinal Lottie really is a good looking bag, esp in that taupe!


Thank you. Yes, I like the navy quilted one I already own and the taupe is a lovely bag.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I understand what you're saying.  Good to pause and take your time before a purchase to evaluate, especially if there are trendy features to the potential purchase.  I think it's very helpful to have this thread of bag enthusiasts who can chime in and discuss and provide new perspectives with regards to potential purchases, longevity of new styles and suchlike.


This is very good advice all round so was a good discussion point.


Cordeliere said:


> I totally agree.  I followed the Hermes sub-forum for seven years before drifting over here. It is hard not to drink the Hermes kool-aid.  The opinions expressed here are so refreshing.     Hearing people express love for some of the non-Hermes bags in my collection causes me to look at them with new eyes (Fendi spy, my Bal first, or Mulberry Bayswater).   It is also great to get exposed to so many bags that I am not familiar with since  I am searching for a bag to fill a hole.  Lots of inspiring options to see here.


And I started out in the Mulberry forums which is possibly partially why I have so many Mulberry bags. I still go there but I’ve learned more about other brands from this forum and my interests are wider.


baghabitz34 said:


> I have the large Lottie. I personally don’t find it too large.
> For me, it’s  big enough for day but small enough for dinner.
> View attachment 5338372
> 
> A bag spill from the summer.


I’m so interested to see this. Thanks very much. It’s stunning! That was my thought with the bigger one that it might be better for day to night rather than mostly evenings. The proportions look great to me. The centre band and the clasp look right so must be scaled up. In fact, the only way I can tell it’s bigger is by looking at the cushion and the spill. Do you ever wear it crossbody?


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> Purple week!
> @Kimbashop @JenJBS and other purple lovers, looking forward to what you share this week!
> 
> One of my favourite purple bags: Balenciaga City in ultraviolet
> View attachment 5338362
> 
> 
> Another purple favourite, I’ve shown this one here before: Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> View attachment 5338363
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa:
> View attachment 5338364
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Calista Midi:
> View attachment 5338368
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Jules:
> View attachment 5338369


Your purple bags are just perfection. I love the way you’ve built this collection. The Bal and PS are my favourites but they are all lovely. The MK looks great fun to carry!


Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Pink Bags*
> 
> Pink is my faaaaaaaaaavorite color in the world!!  But, I struggle to find pink clothes in my style. So, I indulge my love for pink in my bags and shoes. (I don’t care for purple so I have no purple bags.)
> 
> *2016:*
> • *Prada Mini Double Zip Tote *in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> View attachment 5338396
> 
> This is the bag I’ve owned the longest. I never see it going anywhere regardless of changing trends because it just “works” for me!  And, it’s the first premier designer bag that I bought that wasn’t a preloved compromise so it’s special to me.  _I actually want another in a different color but that desire hasn’t reached the level of buy. Plus, I’m scared of the huge number of fakes._
> 
> *2022:*
> As stated, I still have the Prada but added these along the way:
> 
> • *Miss Dior Sliding Chain* in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw.
> _Ohmigoodness I adore this bag. I’m so glad I bought it instead of another Chanel. _
> View attachment 5338397
> 
> 
> • *Fendi Mini Mon Tresor *in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hw. _OK. I’m swooning again. This bag is the epitome of the feeling (not necessarily style) I want from any new bags - joyful fun, unique & fresh but not trendy_
> View attachment 5338398
> 
> 
> • *Jimmy Choo Mini Bon Bon* in pink silk with crystal embellished ghw
> View attachment 5338399
> 
> Remember I purchased this resale and was disappointed because it had undisclosed stains and snags? Well, I sent it a friend who felt she could do something with it to make it wearable. She just said she found a solution, is fixing it and will be sending it back to me. She won’t tell me what she did but, I’m excited to see!


Sparkle, you and I share a love of pink! I like the way you’ve introduced each bag with its story as well as a photo. You’ve got a collection of varied tones and styles. They are all beautiful.


papertiger said:


> I don't have many purple except this violet Gucci lizard clutch and a deep blue-purple metallic Sersio Rossi clutch with gunmetal hardware, but I think it's in another house.
> 
> View attachment 5338462
> 
> 
> This my small Gucci fuchsia interlocking, I also have a Paul Smith blush pink and sig rainbow swirl satchel I think my sister gave me, a Vivianne Westwood suede bag I hope to sell, and one of the first bags proper I ever had, a pink velour and snakeskin Italian bag that I once showed @Sparkletastic but I need to find the picture.
> 
> View attachment 5338461


These are both lovely bags too @papertiger. I love the Gucci clutch. Sounds like you had a great visit to Gucci too.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, sorry to hear your daughter is sick.  Hope she recovers quickly and everyone stays in good health.
> 
> I was going to wait until tomorrow (pink bag week) to post my Gucci bag, but decided to post today since this bag is under discussion.  This bag is very handy and convenient.  It holds a lot and I love the color.  I did not like the way it looked on me crossbody so I got two holes added to the strap and wear it as a shoulder bag, which I prefer.
> @Katinahat, regarding your question about the white bag vs black bag, I like them both, but I don't have any white bags because I perceive them as being higher maintenance (for me).  That is something you may wish to consider as you think about these bags.
> The Aspinal is a nice bag as well:  It's a shoulder/flap bag vs Gucci camera bag style, and I don't know if you prefer one style over the other.
> Regarding logos, while I am generally not a fan of a big logo, I have purchased bags with logos if I like the overall bag design.
> This is an older picture taken a couple of summers ago.
> View attachment 5338058


Ooo, thanks so much for sharing this lovely photo of this beautiful bag. This is a really helpful review. I love it’s colour. The pink now is more dusty than this brighter lighter shade. Yours is nicer and I love it’s quilting pattern. It’s a good point about white, and white crossbody even more so. Interesting it didn’t work crossbody for you.


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> I totally agree.  I followed the Hermes sub-forum for seven years before drifting over here. It is hard not to drink the Hermes kool-aid.  The opinions expressed here are so refreshing.     Hearing people express love for some of the non-Hermes bags in my collection causes me to look at them with new eyes (Fendi spy, my Bal first, or Mulberry Bayswater).   It is also great to get exposed to so many bags that I am not familiar with since  I am searching for a bag to fill a hole.  Lots of inspiring options to see here.



I first found PurseBlog when I was researching the YSL Sac du Jour back in early 2016. That lead to tPF, but I didn’t join until 2019 when I decided I wanted to be able to click on the photos to enlarge them, which you can’t do without being a member. I lurked for two years before being brave enough to post toward the end of last year. I stumbled on this thread (well, the 2021 version) after I read through the edited bag closet and minimalist wardrobe threads and was still looking for inspiration. While I do visit brand-specific sub forums, I really like the diversity of collections and thoughts here. Like you, this thread has exposed me to so many new brands and made me appreciate some of my non-H, LV and Chanel bags again.


----------



## coffee2go

DME said:


> I first found PurseBlog when I was researching the YSL Sac du Jour back in early 2016. That lead to tPF, but I didn’t join until 2019 when I decided I wanted to be able to click on the photos to enlarge them, which you can’t do without being a member. I lurked for two years before being brave enough to post toward the end of last year. I stumbled on this thread (well, the 2021 version) after I read through the edited bag closet and minimalist wardrobe threads and was still looking for inspiration. While I do visit brand-specific sub forums, I really like the diversity of collections and thoughts here. Like you, this thread has exposed me to so many new brands and made me appreciate some of my non-H, LV and Chanel bags again.



Btw why do you think so many people think that H,LV and Chanel are the ultimate holy grail bags? Is it marketing brainwashing us, the supposed resale value and so? I haven’t owned any H,LV and Chanel yet, but I wouldn’t expect them to be any better than my other luxury bags… especially after reading a lot about quality issues with LV and Chanel… I remember one day a couple years ago when I was at LV store in Germany I was contemplating getting a cardholder or some other SLG, just cause I believed I should own smth from LV, when SA showed me what was available at the store, I was a bit “meh” as these SLGs weren’t any better than other SLGs I’ve seen and touched at other brands… I’m glad I didn’t buy anything as it wasn’t really me wanting a particular item, but more Instagram/YouTube influencing… Today I enjoy watching smaller Youtubers that showcase underrated brands and bags, and are more genuine about their likes and wants… The whole “it bag” frenzy is not working for me anymore, I don’t need any holy grail bag to feel good about my bag collection


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> Purple week!
> @Kimbashop @JenJBS and other purple lovers, looking forward to what you share this week!
> 
> One of my favourite purple bags: Balenciaga City in ultraviolet
> View attachment 5338362
> 
> 
> Another purple favourite, I’ve shown this one here before: Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> View attachment 5338363
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa:
> View attachment 5338364
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Calista Midi:
> View attachment 5338368
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Jules:
> View attachment 5338369


Beautiful Purples! I love the Mona Lisa one.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Pink Bags*
> 
> Pink is my faaaaaaaaaavorite color in the world!!  But, I struggle to find pink clothes in my style. So, I indulge my love for pink in my bags and shoes. (I don’t care for purple so I have no purple bags.)
> 
> *2016:*
> • *Prada Mini Double Zip Tote *in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> View attachment 5338396
> 
> This is the bag I’ve owned the longest. I never see it going anywhere regardless of changing trends because it just “works” for me!  And, it’s the first premier designer bag that I bought that wasn’t a preloved compromise so it’s special to me.  _I actually want another in a different color but that desire hasn’t reached the level of buy. Plus, I’m scared of the huge number of fakes._
> 
> *2022:*
> As stated, I still have the Prada but added these along the way:
> 
> • *Miss Dior Sliding Chain* in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw.
> _Ohmigoodness I adore this bag. I’m so glad I bought it instead of another Chanel. _
> View attachment 5338397
> 
> 
> • *Fendi Mini Mon Tresor *in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hw. _OK. I’m swooning again. This bag is the epitome of the feeling (not necessarily style) I want from any new bags - joyful fun, unique & fresh but not trendy_
> View attachment 5338398
> 
> 
> • *Jimmy Choo Mini Bon Bon* in pink silk with crystal embellished ghw
> View attachment 5338399
> 
> Remember I purchased this resale and was disappointed because it had undisclosed stains and snags? Well, I sent it a friend who felt she could do something with it to make it wearable. She just said she found a solution, is fixing it and will be sending it back to me. She won’t tell me what she did but, I’m excited to see!


Love that Dior and Fendi. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I don't have many purple except this violet Gucci lizard clutch and a deep blue-purple metallic Sersio Rossi clutch with gunmetal hardware, but I think it's in another house.
> 
> View attachment 5338462
> 
> 
> This my small Gucci fuchsia interlocking, I also have a Paul Smith blush pink and sig rainbow swirl satchel I think my sister gave me, a Vivianne Westwood suede bag I hope to sell, and one of the first bags proper I ever had, a pink velour and snakeskin Italian bag that I once showed @Sparkletastic but I need to find the picture.
> 
> View attachment 5338461


What color metal is on the bottom one. I adore that one, though they are both lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

I hope everyone who has a sick loved one or is sick has a speedy recovery. I think somewhere along the line I missed some posts when I changed devices. I have no purple or pink bags so I am off the hook this week.lol


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> Purple week!
> @Kimbashop @JenJBS and other purple lovers, looking forward to what you share this week!
> 
> One of my favourite purple bags: Balenciaga City in ultraviolet
> View attachment 5338362
> 
> 
> Another purple favourite, I’ve shown this one here before: Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> View attachment 5338363
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa:
> View attachment 5338364
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Calista Midi:
> View attachment 5338368
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Jules:
> View attachment 5338369



Love your purple bags!!! That PS color is so incredible it makes me think about adding it to my preloved stalking list.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> IMO some bags get to a point where they move past dated to cool vintage. I could absolutely see someone with the right style aesthetic  rocking that bag as part of a very fresh looking outfit.



Agree about the cool vintage status that bags can get to. There are some older Chanels that I think accomplish this also.

In a way, I think of my Johnny Was velvet bag as this kind of look. It _is _new - got it in December - but to me it looks like something that someone would have worn in the 60s or 70s and I like that for some reason.






coffee2go said:


> Btw why do you think so many people think that H,LV and Chanel are the ultimate holy grail bags? Is it marketing brainwashing us, the supposed resale value and so? I haven’t owned any H,LV and Chanel yet, but I wouldn’t expect them to be any better than my other luxury bags… especially after reading a lot about quality issues with LV and Chanel… I remember one day a couple years ago when I was at LV store in Germany I was contemplating getting a cardholder or some other SLG, just cause I believed I should own smth from LV, when SA showed me what was available at the store, I was a bit “meh” as these SLGs weren’t any better than other SLGs I’ve seen and touched at other brands… I’m glad I didn’t buy anything as it wasn’t really me wanting a particular item, but more Instagram/YouTube influencing… Today I enjoy watching smaller Youtubers that showcase underrated brands and bags, and are more genuine about their likes and wants… The whole “it bag” frenzy is not working for me anymore, I don’t need any holy grail bag to feel good about my bag collection



It could be just me, but I don’t know that I think many people regard LV as a ‘holy grail’ bag. I’ve always thought of LV as more of a ‘starter’ luxury brand. I.e. some of the coated canvas bags are expensive, but not as $$$ as Chanel and Hermes by any stretch, and they are so _recognizable_ that many people want them and get them for a quick and more attainable designer look.

Note: This is my general conclusion regarding LV and the masses, not saying anyone on here buys it for those reasons.

A holy grail bag to me always seemed like a concept that represented a bag being really hard to find & obtain (could be bc it was rare, or just it’s sold out), a bag that falls into the ‘epitome’ of craftsmanship, a bag that is so expensive that a person cannot buy it without serious savings effort, or any combination of those three. Most LV wouldn’t fit into those categories IMO, but YMMV.

In terms of why folks think of Hermes / Chanels as holy grails bags, I would have said it’s those three reasons exactly. Hermes are hard to obtain, at least the ones everyone wants, no one argues they are the best quality etc etc. Chanel black classic flaps aren’t hard to obtain anymore, but they used to be looked at as good quality and are certainly pricey. And these days, I think other seasonal color flaps tend to become people’s ‘holy grails’ as those do get very hard to acquire with the competition from resellers.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Pink Bags*
> 
> Pink is my faaaaaaaaaavorite color in the world!!  But, I struggle to find pink clothes in my style. So, I indulge my love for pink in my bags and shoes. (I don’t care for purple so I have no purple bags.)
> 
> *2016:*
> • *Prada Mini Double Zip Tote *in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> View attachment 5338396
> 
> This is the bag I’ve owned the longest. I never see it going anywhere regardless of changing trends because it just “works” for me!  And, it’s the first premier designer bag that I bought that wasn’t a preloved compromise so it’s special to me.  _I actually want another in a different color but that desire hasn’t reached the level of buy. Plus, I’m scared of the huge number of fakes._
> 
> *2022:*
> As stated, I still have the Prada but added these along the way:
> 
> • *Miss Dior Sliding Chain* in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw.
> _Ohmigoodness I adore this bag. I’m so glad I bought it instead of another Chanel. _
> View attachment 5338397
> 
> 
> • *Fendi Mini Mon Tresor *in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hw. _OK. I’m swooning again. This bag is the epitome of the feeling (not necessarily style) I want from any new bags - joyful fun, unique & fresh but not trendy_
> View attachment 5338398
> 
> 
> • *Jimmy Choo Mini Bon Bon* in pink silk with crystal embellished ghw
> View attachment 5338399
> 
> Remember I purchased this resale and was disappointed because it had undisclosed stains and snags? Well, I sent it a friend who felt she could do something with it to make it wearable. She just said she found a solution, is fixing it and will be sending it back to me. She won’t tell me what she did but, I’m excited to see!



Love your pink bags!!! I’m especially enamored of the Prada and the Jimmy Choo.

When I got my Prada double zip, I thought about getting one of the smaller ones also. I sort of wish I did because they had a broader variety of colors back then (this was around 2015).


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> What color metal is on the bottom one. I adore that one, though they are both lovely.



Silver 

I   silver with pink


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Agree about the cool vintage status that bags can get to. There are some older Chanels that I think accomplish this also.
> 
> In a way, I think of my Johnny Was velvet bag as this kind of look. It _is _new - got it in December - but to me it looks like something that someone would have worn in the 60s or 70s and I like that for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 5338514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be just me, but I don’t know that I think many people regard LV as a ‘holy grail’ bag. I’ve always thought of LV as more of a ‘starter’ luxury brand. I.e. some of the coated canvas bags are expensive, but not as $$$ as Chanel and Hermes by any stretch, and they are so _recognizable_ that many people want them and get them for a quick and more attainable designer look.
> 
> Note: This is my general conclusion regarding LV and the masses, not saying anyone on here buys it for those reasons.
> 
> A holy grail bag to me always seemed like a concept that represented a bag being really hard to find & obtain (could be bc it was rare, or just it’s sold out), a bag that falls into the ‘epitome’ of craftsmanship, a bag that is so expensive that a person cannot buy it without serious savings effort, or any combination of those three. Most LV wouldn’t fit into those categories IMO, but YMMV.
> 
> In terms of why folks think of Hermes / Chanels as holy grails bags, I would have said it’s those three reasons exactly. Hermes are hard to obtain, at least the ones everyone wants, no one argues they are the best quality etc etc. Chanel black classic flaps aren’t hard to obtain anymore, but they used to be looked at as good quality and are certainly pricey. And these days, I think other seasonal color flaps tend to become people’s ‘holy grails’ as those do get very hard to acquire with the competition from resellers.



Yes, that's a beautiful velvet bag


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Btw why do you think so many people think that H,LV and Chanel are the ultimate holy grail bags? Is it marketing brainwashing us, the supposed resale value and so? I haven’t owned any H,LV and Chanel yet, but I wouldn’t expect them to be any better than my other luxury bags… especially after reading a lot about quality issues with LV and Chanel… I remember one day a couple years ago when I was at LV store in Germany I was contemplating getting a cardholder or some other SLG, just cause I believed I should own smth from LV, when SA showed me what was available at the store, I was a bit “meh” as these SLGs weren’t any better than other SLGs I’ve seen and touched at other brands… I’m glad I didn’t buy anything as it wasn’t really me wanting a particular item, but more Instagram/YouTube influencing… Today I enjoy watching smaller Youtubers that showcase underrated brands and bags, and are more genuine about their likes and wants… The whole “it bag” frenzy is not working for me anymore, I don’t need any holy grail bag to feel good about my bag collection



I don't know about LV anymore and Chanel is a stranger to me now.

It's partly marketing  . But it's also self-fulfilling, and perception and reputation is everything with these brands. Our forums also promote these distinctions, sometimes unfairly. 

In real terms (as in people who actually go browsing, shopping and/or buy) some brands are a little inconsistent. My bought Guccis and BV are on a par with my Hermes, some I've looked at in the past unfortunately have not been. So then Hermes becomes the 'gold standard' by which all others are measured. When you walk into H, everything usually is top- notch. 

Although I looked at a Sac Mallice in Harrods window just yesterday, an 'exceptional' ltd ed piece, and the leather itself was questionable IMO. IMO vintage Hermes is the real gold standard and everything else is just in other people's minds. 

Gucci (Italian), Delvaux (Belgium) , Cartujano (Spanish)  Valextra (Italian) Peter Nitz (Swiss) Mark Cross (US) and many little known others are all extraordinary, often equal to Hermes and certainly Chanel (that is after all a fashion house) but they don't fit into luxury French brand fantasy. How else can I explain why someone obsesses over whether their Chanel Bag is made in France or Italy.


----------



## coffee2go

Showcasing bags of the week: purple Tumi backpack and nude pink Alaia Cecile bag


----------



## coffee2go

And a flashback to the bags I used to have, but gave away to relatives,
Michael Kors wallet on chain in salmon pink I got on sale and Marc Jacobs crossbody bag in pale pink my mom got in the airport few years ago and then passed it to me… both bags received lots of love and wear from me and now are loved and worn by my relatives


----------



## coffee2go

I also almost forgot about other pink/purple bags I used to have:
- a pink leather bag I bought in Florence, similar shape and style to LV Alma… not sure why I gave this bag away, actually if I get LV bag one day it would be Alma, as I like the shape of the bag… my bag was nice, maybe the lining was cheaply made, but the leather was amazing, made in Tuscany 
- a Furla nylon tote bag in purple (similar shade as my current Tumi backpack, and both are nylon!), I couldn’t find any proper photo, so sourced some pics from the Internet, mine was in purple just as on the second pic


----------



## coffee2go

Also I just realized I didn’t participate in last week’s color showcase, I don’t have any yellow or orange bag now, except to my Furla bag that features a bit of yellow…
But I used to have a Michael Kors tote bag in yellow, which I loved to wear in summer and it lasted me a few good years and also a Zara plastic clutch in neon yellow that was my favorite summer clutch for a season or two until it broke… oh anyone remembers the trend for neon transparent bags? Like Furla Candy bag?


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> What is considered obviously affluent?



Many years ago, one of the Supreme Court Justices made this remark regarding pornography:   I can't define it, but I know it when I see it.   For me, that applies to affluent.   There are times in a restaurant that I see people and ask my husband "What makes their clothes look expensive?"   We can never answer.  I guess it is quality.  Also really good grooming makes people look affluent.  Maybe expensive jewelry.  To me, some people just look affluent.  Not all people dress in a way that reflects their affluence.  Affluent people can dress down.


----------



## DME

coffee2go said:


> Btw why do you think so many people think that H,LV and Chanel are the ultimate holy grail bags? Is it marketing brainwashing us, the supposed resale value and so? I haven’t owned any H,LV and Chanel yet, but I wouldn’t expect them to be any better than my other luxury bags… especially after reading a lot about quality issues with LV and Chanel… I remember one day a couple years ago when I was at LV store in Germany I was contemplating getting a cardholder or some other SLG, just cause I believed I should own smth from LV, when SA showed me what was available at the store, I was a bit “meh” as these SLGs weren’t any better than other SLGs I’ve seen and touched at other brands… I’m glad I didn’t buy anything as it wasn’t really me wanting a particular item, but more Instagram/YouTube influencing… Today I enjoy watching smaller Youtubers that showcase underrated brands and bags, and are more genuine about their likes and wants… The whole “it bag” frenzy is not working for me anymore, I don’t need any holy grail bag to feel good about my bag collection



That’s a really good question and I honestly have no good answer. I don’t think it used to be that way, but it has somehow become that way. Marketing, maybe? I’ve been a big fan of LV for a long time, but I’m picky about what I buy. I love their canvas items because they’re lightweight and durable, but with the recent price increase (which hit canvas especially hard), I’m not sure I can justify it anymore. But LV is always trying to upsell me on leather and I’m just not a fan of most LV leathers. The older Epi is nice and Mahina is great for SLGs, but the Capucines? Not for me.

I’ve long found Chanel stodgy, but that was before I learned there were options beyond the Classic Flap, which I don’t care for. (My deepest apologies to those here who love the CF!) I’m more drawn to their fashion bags, but their price increases are also out of control.

Hermes intimidated me for a long time. Still does somewhat, actually. So I’m still finding my footing with them. And while I love my Birkin, I find many of their other bags and most of their SLGs quite underwhelming. (Again with apologies to those here who love them!)

The problem I have with some other luxury brands is they’ve changed head designers and I miss the old ones! I was more fond of Nicholas Ghesquiere at Balenciaga than I am of him at LV. And I miss the LV Marc Jacobs era. I loved Phoebe Philo at Celine and Tom Ford at Gucci. I don’t consider myself terribly nostalgic, but maybe I am when it comes to bags?

Sorry for all the rambling and I’m not sure I helped with your question in any way, but my thoughts on the matter, for what they’re worth!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## coffee2go

Jereni said:


> It could be just me, but I don’t know that I think many people regard LV as a ‘holy grail’ bag. I’ve always thought of LV as more of a ‘starter’ luxury brand. I.e. some of the coated canvas bags are expensive, but not as $$$ as Chanel and Hermes by any stretch, and they are so _recognizable_ that many people want them and get them for a quick and more attainable designer look.
> It could be just me, but I don’t know that I think many people regard LV as a ‘holy grail’ bag. I’ve always thought of LV as more of a ‘starter’ luxury brand. I.e. some of the coated canvas bags are expensive, but not as $$$ as Chanel and Hermes by any stretch, and they are so _recognizable_ that many people want them and get them for a quick and more attainable designer look.
> 
> Note: This is my general conclusion regarding LV and the masses, not saying anyone on here buys it for those reasons.
> 
> A holy grail bag to me always seemed like a concept that represented a bag being really hard to find & obtain (could be bc it was rare, or just it’s sold out), a bag that falls into the ‘epitome’ of craftsmanship, a bag that is so expensive that a person cannot buy it without serious savings effort, or any combination of those three. Most LV wouldn’t fit into those categories IMO, but YMMV.
> 
> In terms of why folks think of Hermes / Chanels as holy grails bags, I would have said it’s those three reasons exactly. Hermes are hard to obtain, at least the ones everyone wants, no one argues they are the best quality etc etc. Chanel black classic flaps aren’t hard to obtain anymore, but they used to be looked at as good quality and are certainly pricey. And these days, I think other seasonal color flaps tend to become people’s ‘holy grails’ as those do get very hard to acquire with the competition from resellers.



I forgot to throw Dior in to the mix, but when it comes to top 3 brands, it seems LV, Chanel and Hermes are on top of the list. All these brands command constant price increases (Hermes is much slower here, but still very pricey and thought-after), and both LV and Chanel just went crazy with raising prices for what essentially were much accessible luxury pieces, especially canvas (CF was a mass-produced bag you could easily get by walking into the store few years ago), limiting stock, creating waitlist, and so. Btw all three are French brands, I don’t see the same cult status for Gucci bags (maybe ‘cause they constantly release new items/styles and there is no a true Gucci classic bag that stands test of time)… so that’s what I mean for holy-grail brands/bags, most of their styles “keep” their resale value unlike other brands, every luxury YouTuber has either one or all of three in their bag collection and promotes the “holy grail” status of bags of these brands


----------



## DME

OK, finally getting around to posting my bag charms and straps. The first three photos represent my LV collection, while the last is Mautto in the style of LV. The third photo are charms for very specific bags, so they’re stored with those bags. The rest are used interchangeably.







Next up: Coach, Kate Spade and Michael Kors.




Ferragamo, Hermes and Laduree.






Etsy sellers and fur charms (top row is Michael Kors and Fendi, bottom row are non-branded).





Here’s how I store my charms! Silly use for my LV Nice BB and Nano, but…




Finally, here’s the only interesting strap I own. It’s from an Etsy seller and is inspired by the LV MPA strap. I have some simple chains from Mautto in gold and silver. Some of my bags have removable straps, but I’m not one to mix and match.


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> I forgot to throw Dior in to the mix, but when it comes to top 3 brands, it seems LV, Chanel and Hermes are on top of the list. All these brands command constant price increases (Hermes is much slower here, but still very pricey and thought-after), and both LV and Chanel just went crazy with raising prices for what essentially were much accessible luxury pieces, especially canvas (CF was a mass-produced bag you could easily get by walking into the store few years ago), limiting stock, creating waitlist, and so. Btw all three are French brands, I don’t see the same cult status for Gucci bags (maybe ‘cause they constantly release new items/styles and there is no a true Gucci classic bag that stands test of time)… so that’s what I mean for holy-grail brands/bags, most of their styles “keep” their resale value unlike other brands, every luxury YouTuber has either one or all of three in their bag collection and promotes the “holy grail” status of bags of these brands



So the whole luxury YouTube bubble kind of promotes the idea unless you have either of these 3 brands in your collection, you’re not a true luxury bag collector  this is silly


----------



## coffee2go

Just imagine, one’s collection being made up of only holy grails and it-bags, like Hermes B and K, Chanel CF, LV monogram Speedy/Neverfull/Pochette Métis and so, Dior Lady Dior, Saddle Bag and Booktote, Fendi Baguette and Peekaboo, Gucci Jackie/Dionysus/Marmont, Balenciaga City bag, Celine Luggage and Box bags, Loewe Puzzle… the list just gets boring for me… no personality to it, just whatever brands want to promote as their cult product… maybe it’s a safe bet for someone to buy a cult classic bag, but it doesn’t speak anything to me… I don’t want to offend anyone who sticks to classics and “safe bets”, but I think this is marketing brainwashing us to think one brand is better than the other


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to posting my bag charms and straps. The first three photos represent my LV collection, while the last is Mautto in the style of LV. The third photo are charms for very specific bags, so they’re stored with those bags. The rest are used interchangeably.
> 
> View attachment 5338577
> View attachment 5338578
> View attachment 5338579
> View attachment 5338580
> 
> 
> Next up: Coach, Kate Spade and Michael Kors.
> 
> View attachment 5338581
> 
> 
> Ferragamo, Hermes and Laduree.
> 
> View attachment 5338583
> View attachment 5338584
> View attachment 5338585
> 
> 
> Etsy sellers and fur charms (top row is Michael Kors and Fendi, bottom row are non-branded).
> 
> View attachment 5338586
> View attachment 5338587
> 
> 
> Here’s how I store my charms! Silly use for my LV Nice BB and Nano, but…
> 
> View attachment 5338589
> 
> 
> Finally, here’s the only interesting strap I own. It’s from an Etsy seller and is inspired by the LV MPA strap. I have some simple chains from Mautto in gold and silver. Some of my bags have removable straps, but I’m not one to mix and match.
> 
> View attachment 5338590


Oh my goodness you have a massive and wonderful charm collection. These are incredible. I like to look at charms, espying other people’s bags, but I’m rarely drawn to purchasing any.


coffee2go said:


> Just imagine, one’s collection being made up of only holy grails and it-bags, like Hermes B and K, Chanel CF, LV monogram Speedy/Neverfull/Pochette Métis and so, Dior Lady Dior, Saddle Bag and Booktote, Fendi Baguette and Peekaboo, Gucci Jackie/Dionysus/Marmont, Balenciaga City bag, Celine Luggage and Box bags, Loewe Puzzle… the list just gets boring for me… no personality to it, just whatever brands want to promote as their cult product… maybe it’s a safe bet for someone to buy a cult classic bag, but it doesn’t speak anything to me… I don’t want to offend anyone who sticks to classics and “safe bets”, but I think this is marketing brainwashing us to think one brand is better than the other


Some of those bags you list are wonderful and I’d love to own but, and don’t shoot me for saying it, I actually don’t like some of them. Too obvious, too expensive, too structured/hard, not dreamy leather, too stylised etc. Dont get me wrong, I probably wouldn’t turn one down but they aren’t all “me”. Lots of you are saying know yourself and don’t be dictated too by marketing. I agree.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> IMO vintage Hermes is the real gold standard and everything else is just in other people's minds.



My old lady bags are all vintage Hermes, mostly in box leather.  The leather is luscious.   I am especially enamored by the lambskin linings and the clever functionality of the clasps.  After my first purchase, I was hooked.  I am really more of a collector who enjoys making date night outfits around my play things.  

I don't find the style of Hermes casual bags to work for my life style even though the leather is nice and the stitching is perfect.  Hermes has turned me into a stitching snob.  I think Hermes wows people who explore it with the amazing range of choices.  Bags are offerered in a range of sizes, leathers, and to die for colors.  While this ultimate range of choices are there in theory, they are not there for the average customer.  This sparks the search for the holy grail bag in the resale market.   It becomes a hobby to hunt for "the bag" at an affordable price.   The vast majority of resale buyers trust Bababebi's paid authentications to make the risk of buying a fake almost nil.  

I don't need status bags to feel good about myself.   I don't want people to know what I carry.  If someone asks, I play it down.  Saying I collect vintage bags makes people more comfortable than saying it is x designer bag.   After a couple of awkward moments, I have forbidden DH to mention my bags to our friends/acquaintances.   Most of my bags are not recognizable and if they are, I carry them in a way that the identifiable bits don't show.


----------



## coffee2go

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness you have a massive and wonderful charm collection. These are incredible. I like to look at charms, espying other people’s bags, but I’m rarely drawn to purchasing any.
> 
> Some of those bags you list are wonderful and I’d love to own but, and don’t shoot me for saying it, I actually don’t like some of them. Too obvious, too expensive, too structured/hard, not dreamy leather, too stylised etc. Dont get me wrong, I probably wouldn’t turn one down but they aren’t all “me”. Lots of you are saying know yourself and don’t be dictated too by marketing. I agree.



Yeah, I know, I do like some of these bags too, but wouldn’t “curate” my bag collection based on just resale value and cult status of a bag, but I do know some take these things into consideration as well… and sometimes base their decision mostly on brand value… to each their own, but I do love my luxury bags that doesn’t have that much resale value, as I didn’t buy these bags to resale in the first place!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

afroken said:


> Purple week!
> @Kimbashop @JenJBS and other purple lovers, looking forward to what you share this week!
> 
> One of my favourite purple bags: Balenciaga City in ultraviolet
> View attachment 5338362
> 
> 
> Another purple favourite, I’ve shown this one here before: Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> View attachment 5338363
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa:
> View attachment 5338364
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Calista Midi:
> View attachment 5338368
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Jules:
> View attachment 5338369


Such vibrant pretty purples!  Your Balenciaga City really caught my eye!  I have been getting more curious about these bags, but know very little about them.


Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Pink Bags*
> 
> Pink is my faaaaaaaaaavorite color in the world!!  But, I struggle to find pink clothes in my style. So, I indulge my love for pink in my bags and shoes. (I don’t care for purple so I have no purple bags.)
> 
> *2016:*
> • *Prada Mini Double Zip Tote *in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> View attachment 5338396
> 
> This is the bag I’ve owned the longest. I never see it going anywhere regardless of changing trends because it just “works” for me!  And, it’s the first premier designer bag that I bought that wasn’t a preloved compromise so it’s special to me.  _I actually want another in a different color but that desire hasn’t reached the level of buy. Plus, I’m scared of the huge number of fakes._
> 
> *2022:*
> As stated, I still have the Prada but added these along the way:
> 
> • *Miss Dior Sliding Chain* in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw.
> _Ohmigoodness I adore this bag. I’m so glad I bought it instead of another Chanel. _
> View attachment 5338397
> 
> 
> • *Fendi Mini Mon Tresor *in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hw. _OK. I’m swooning again. This bag is the epitome of the feeling (not necessarily style) I want from any new bags - joyful fun, unique & fresh but not trendy_
> View attachment 5338398
> 
> 
> • *Jimmy Choo Mini Bon Bon* in pink silk with crystal embellished ghw
> View attachment 5338399
> 
> Remember I purchased this resale and was disappointed because it had undisclosed stains and snags? Well, I sent it a friend who felt she could do something with it to make it wearable. She just said she found a solution, is fixing it and will be sending it back to me. She won’t tell me what she did but, I’m excited to see!


I adore your Miss Dior sliding chain bag!  I have two bags in this style -- one in gray and one in black.  They are so easy to use and also quite under the radar.  Pretty pink collection, with a nice diversity of styles.



coffee2go said:


> Btw why do you think so many people think that H,LV and Chanel are the ultimate holy grail bags? Is it marketing brainwashing us, the supposed resale value and so? I haven’t owned any H,LV and Chanel yet, but I wouldn’t expect them to be any better than my other luxury bags… especially after reading a lot about quality issues with LV and Chanel… I remember one day a couple years ago when I was at LV store in Germany I was contemplating getting a cardholder or some other SLG, just cause I believed I should own smth from LV, when SA showed me what was available at the store, I was a bit “meh” as these SLGs weren’t any better than other SLGs I’ve seen and touched at other brands… I’m glad I didn’t buy anything as it wasn’t really me wanting a particular item, but more Instagram/YouTube influencing… Today I enjoy watching smaller Youtubers that showcase underrated brands and bags, and are more genuine about their likes and wants… The whole “it bag” frenzy is not working for me anymore, I don’t need any holy grail bag to feel good about my bag collection


Good question, and I don't know that I have an answer, given that I haven't been in the luxe handbag world for very long, but here goes anyway.  I think we see this not just with handbags, but also in other luxury areas like cars and maybe jewelry and watches?  There could be more than one reason that contributes to this.  Marketing, yes, but in addition, the history of the brand, the fact that they have stood the test of time, and been consistently delivering good quality (if the quality was not good from the beginning, no one would have purchased consistently; that said, I have heard complaints about present-day quality with some designs), classic, but desirable looking designs, and as @papertiger said, perception and reputation.

I love the Hermes Kelly, but I loved it long before I knew much about Hermes.  The shape and style in box leather (adore smooth leather) is something I have wanted long before I watched any YouTube videos about it.  That said, I don't have it in my collection and am in no rush to get it.  But I will probably add it at some point.  I haven't found a lot that I love at LV; somehow, many of their bags have not clicked with me.  I do enjoy using the two that I have in my collection.  I won't get into discussing Chanel and Dior here as this post is already getting too long.  All of these bags are very expensive and I can't imagine that someone would want to buy it for reasons other than that they absolutely love the bag.  As for YouTubers, I find a lot of them have bag collections that look similar.  I prefer watching smaller Youtubers who don't have a huge following since their collections are more varied and interesting to me.

I think you can have a great collection even if you don't have these specific brands in your collection.  Your bag collection should be about you, what you love, what fits your lifestyle and needs.  It doesn't matter what is recommended on social media or other platforms.  My two cents.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> My old lady bags are all vintage Hermes, mostly in box leather.  The leather is luscious.   I am especially enamored by the lambskin linings and the clever functionality of the clasps.  After my first purchase, I was hooked.  I am really more of a collector who enjoys making date night outfits around my play things.
> 
> I don't find the style of Hermes casual bags to work for my life style even though the leather is nice and the stitching is perfect.  Hermes has turned me into a stitching snob.  I think Hermes wows people who explore it with the amazing range of choices.  Bags are offerered in a range of sizes, leathers, and to die for colors.  While this ultimate range of choices are there in theory, they are not there for the average customer.  This sparks the search for the holy grail bag in the resale market.   It becomes a hobby to hunt for "the bag" at an affordable price.   The vast majority of resale buyers trust Bababebi's paid authentications to make the risk of buying a fake almost nil.
> 
> I don't need status bags to feel good about myself.   I don't want people to know what I carry.  If someone asks, I play it down.  Saying I collect vintage bags makes people more comfortable than saying it is x designer bag.   After a couple of awkward moments, I have forbidden DH to mention my bags to our friends/acquaintances.   Most of my bags are not recognizable and if they are, I carry them in a way that the identifiable bits don't show.




There is no comparison in my mind with true vintage Hermes, Chanel and LV and today's counterparts. 

You make a _very_ good point about the choices of leather.

Although many designers use different leathers that befit a bag's style/size, they choose the leather/leathers/skins. Hermes is known for offering a broad range on one bag model across sizes (if a customer is given a choice) and that leather choice can alter the bag's match to any customers preference or need. Although not all colours come in all leathers, the perception of choice is there. 

One thing I like about with Gucci too, is their frequent use of suede, nubuck, cobra, python, lizard etc and lots of other materials as offerings for the same bag model size, sometimes the same season, sometimes subsequent seasons. Even more choice than Hermes. The problem with Gucci IMO is they release too many bag styles at once and don't keep their classic models or long enough with relatively few exceptions.


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> Just imagine, one’s collection being made up of only holy grails and it-bags, like Hermes B and K, Chanel CF, LV monogram Speedy/Neverfull/Pochette Métis and so, Dior Lady Dior, Saddle Bag and Booktote, Fendi Baguette and Peekaboo, Gucci Jackie/Dionysus/Marmont, Balenciaga City bag, Celine Luggage and Box bags, Loewe Puzzle… the list just gets boring for me… no personality to it, just whatever brands want to promote as their cult product… maybe it’s a safe bet for someone to buy a cult classic bag, but it doesn’t speak anything to me… I don’t want to offend anyone who sticks to classics and “safe bets”, but I think this is marketing brainwashing us to think one brand is better than the other


Marketing and buzz can encourage someone to buy a bag, but can't make them want to keep it.  If a bag is not functional to carry or does not wear well, the word gets out here.   IMHO for a bag to become an it bag, it has to work for a lot of people who own it.

My collection is really staid.   You would find my preference for classic lines very boring.  I am not offended by your comments.   For me, boring is a feature--a plus.  Novel features on bags don't wear well with me.  I get tired of them.  The classic lines end up not boring me in the long run. 

I wish I could find the perfect daily bag for daily use.  I would wear it daily forever and would make sure I had a few back ups in case it died.   My Bal First is close in terms of functionality, but I am tired of the biker vibe.  If I could find another bag that I could shoulder carry, was light and the exact right size, had touchable leather, and had a closure that I liked better than the zipper, I would pay BIG money for it and be thrilled to end the search for the perfect bag.  Bore me that way, please.

As I said before, to each their own. I admire those who have interesting collections.   There are certainly a lot of interesting collections here.


----------



## SakuraSakura

When I try to quell my spending or I need a pick-me-up, I like to look on Saks to play mental dress up. Look at this, gorgeous!!


----------



## Katinahat

So my pinks today. Finally I can play:



Coach Quilted Crosbie Carryall
Spring 2016


This was my first Coach bag. DH gave it to me for a birthday. It is a brilliant summer day bag and holds loads. An open tote but with clever securely zipped pockets in the side quilted section. I loved the GHW and Coach hang tag. I also like that you can pull the wings in to change the shape and carry it crossbody, over the shoulder or by hand: great for shopping trips.



Coach Nomad Western Crossbody
Summer 2017


I had just bought a brown hobo online in the Coach summer sale and then went into the shop and saw this beautiful bag. I immediately returned the brown hobo which I didn’t love and exchanged it for this half price wonder. It was just so “Me” I had to have it. It can be worn crossbody for day time ease or over the shoulder by the western riveted handle for smarter wear. I like the SHW with the pink.

KS Lucie Watson Lane
Summer 2019


Bought as an easy care non leather bag for travel mostly but was great for lockdowns too. So much so I bought a similar black one. I like the luxury touches: leather handles and GHW.

Mulberry Mini Alexa
Early 2022


	

		
			
		

		
	
You all know the story of this. Went to look at a Bayswater and fell in love with this instead! Alexa and pink. Two of my favourite things.

I’ll post my one purple bag later.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> I don't have many purple except this violet Gucci lizard clutch and a deep blue-purple metallic Sersio Rossi clutch with gunmetal hardware, but I think it's in another house.
> 
> View attachment 5338462
> 
> 
> This my small Gucci fuchsia interlocking, I also have a Paul Smith blush pink and sig rainbow swirl satchel I think my sister gave me, a Vivianne Westwood suede bag I hope to sell, and one of the first bags proper I ever had, a pink velour and snakeskin Italian bag that I once showed @Sparkletastic but I need to find the picture.
> 
> View attachment 5338461


Love the bags, especially the Gucci fuchsia bag!  Looks like a great size, and my favorite smooth leather.



Katinahat said:


> Ooo, thanks so much for sharing this lovely photo of this beautiful bag. This is a really helpful review. I love it’s colour. The pink now is more dusty than this brighter lighter shade. Yours is nicer and I love it’s quilting pattern. It’s a good point about white, and white crossbody even more so. *Interesting it didn’t work crossbody for you.*


Thank you!  It's actually a good crossbody length.  However, I just liked the look of it as a shoulder bag on me more than crossbody.  I have been preferring a mid-length shoulder bag (where the straps are long enough for me to swing the bag forward if I want to open it), over crossbody bags lately.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Gorgeous purple bag! Happy Early Birthday


Thank you!   




papertiger said:


> I don't have many purple except this violet Gucci lizard clutch and a deep blue-purple metallic Sersio Rossi clutch with gunmetal hardware, but I think it's in another house.
> 
> View attachment 5338462
> 
> 
> This my small Gucci fuchsia interlocking, I also have a Paul Smith blush pink and sig rainbow swirl satchel I think my sister gave me, a Vivianne Westwood suede bag I hope to sell, and one of the first bags proper I ever had, a pink velour and snakeskin Italian bag that I once showed @Sparkletastic but I need to find the picture.
> 
> View attachment 5338461


Beautiful! 




DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to posting my bag charms and straps. The first three photos represent my LV collection, while the last is Mautto in the style of LV. The third photo are charms for very specific bags, so they’re stored with those bags. The rest are used interchangeably.
> 
> View attachment 5338577
> View attachment 5338578
> View attachment 5338579
> View attachment 5338580
> 
> 
> Next up: Coach, Kate Spade and Michael Kors.
> 
> View attachment 5338581
> 
> 
> Ferragamo, Hermes and Laduree.
> 
> View attachment 5338583
> View attachment 5338584
> View attachment 5338585
> 
> 
> Etsy sellers and fur charms (top row is Michael Kors and Fendi, bottom row are non-branded).
> 
> View attachment 5338586
> View attachment 5338587
> 
> 
> Here’s how I store my charms! Silly use for my LV Nice BB and Nano, but…
> 
> View attachment 5338589
> 
> 
> Finally, here’s the only interesting strap I own. It’s from an Etsy seller and is inspired by the LV MPA strap. I have some simple chains from Mautto in gold and silver. Some of my bags have removable straps, but I’m not one to mix and match.
> 
> View attachment 5338590


Fabulous collection of charms!


----------



## Jereni

papertiger said:


> Yes, that's a beautiful velvet bag



Thank you! It’s very different than anything else in my collection but it’s nice to have one ‘luxe hippie’ bag



coffee2go said:


> I also almost forgot about other pink/purple bags I used to have:
> - a pink leather bag I bought in Florence, similar shape and style to LV Alma… not sure why I gave this bag away, actually if I get LV bag one day it would be Alma, as I like the shape of the bag… my bag was nice, maybe the lining was cheaply made, but the leather was amazing, made in Tuscany
> - a Furla nylon tote bag in purple (similar shade as my current Tumi backpack, and both are nylon!), I couldn’t find any proper photo, so sourced some pics from the Internet, mine was in purple just as on the second pic
> 
> View attachment 5338560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338562



I love that Florence bag! Esp the ‘Medici’ on it. I too love this bag shape overall, and think about the Alma someday.



coffee2go said:


> Also I just realized I didn’t participate in last week’s color showcase, I don’t have any yellow or orange bag now, except to my Furla bag that features a bit of yellow…
> But I used to have a Michael Kors tote bag in yellow, which I loved to wear in summer and it lasted me a few good years and also a Zara plastic clutch in neon yellow that was my favorite summer clutch for a season or two until it broke… oh anyone remembers the trend for neon transparent bags? Like Furla Candy bag?
> 
> View attachment 5338563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338566



That Furla is such a fun combo of colors! There was a time our bedroom was entirely decorated in that set of colorways.



DME said:


> I’ve long found Chanel stodgy, but that was before I learned there were options beyond the Classic Flap, which I don’t care for. (My deepest apologies to those here who love the CF!) I’m more drawn to their fashion bags, but their price increases are also out of control.
> 
> Hermes intimidated me for a long time. Still does somewhat, actually. So I’m still finding my footing with them. And while I love my Birkin, I find many of their other bags and most of their SLGs quite underwhelming. (Again with apologies to those here who love them!)
> 
> The problem I have with some other luxury brands is they’ve changed head designers and I miss the old ones! I was more fond of Nicholas Ghesquiere at Balenciaga than I am of him at LV. And I miss the LV Marc Jacobs era. I loved Phoebe Philo at Celine and Tom Ford at Gucci. I don’t consider myself terribly nostalgic, but maybe I am when it comes to bags?
> 
> Sorry for all the rambling and I’m not sure I helped with your question in any way, but my thoughts on the matter, for what they’re worth!



It’s funny, I own Chanel but I do find it kinda stodgy at times. Hermes intimidates me also. But I should probably just go into the boutique and look around. For a long time there just wasn’t an Hermes style that I could say legitimately that I liked (other than the Birkin, which just seems unattainable).

But in the last two weeks I’ve seen TWO people wearing what looks like a mini Kelly crossbody and I think I officially want that now. So it’s time for the research to begin, esp in terms of whether I can get that bag without having to bow down at the altar of Hermes for a long period. It’s be nice to save and get the bag for my birthday next year or something.




DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to posting my bag charms and straps. The first three photos represent my LV collection, while the last is Mautto in the style of LV. The third photo are charms for very specific bags, so they’re stored with those bags. The rest are used interchangeably.
> 
> View attachment 5338577
> View attachment 5338578
> View attachment 5338579
> View attachment 5338580
> 
> 
> Next up: Coach, Kate Spade and Michael Kors.
> 
> View attachment 5338581
> 
> 
> Ferragamo, Hermes and Laduree.
> 
> View attachment 5338583
> View attachment 5338584
> View attachment 5338585
> 
> 
> Etsy sellers and fur charms (top row is Michael Kors and Fendi, bottom row are non-branded).
> 
> View attachment 5338586
> View attachment 5338587
> 
> 
> Here’s how I store my charms! Silly use for my LV Nice BB and Nano, but…
> 
> View attachment 5338589
> 
> 
> Finally, here’s the only interesting strap I own. It’s from an Etsy seller and is inspired by the LV MPA strap. I have some simple chains from Mautto in gold and silver. Some of my bags have removable straps, but I’m not one to mix and match.
> 
> View attachment 5338590



OMG you are officially the charm queen! Love that pink and yellow LV charm. I think @Sunshine mama has that too and I’m always coveting it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

So here's a picture of a pink bag. I'm not using it today, but I thought I'd share. I added the silver chain for an extra bling, and also to use so that I don't grab the leather handle with my extra sanitized and lotioned hands.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> So here's a picture of a pink bag. I'm not using it today, but I thought I'd share. I added the silver chain for an extra bling, and also to use so that I don't grab the leather handle with my extra sanitized and lotioned hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338679



That's so interesting, the bold silver chain _and_ the black handle really gives the pink some edge


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> So my pinks today. Finally I can play:
> View attachment 5338605
> 
> 
> Coach Quilted Crosbie Carryall
> Spring 2016
> View attachment 5338608
> 
> This was my first Coach bag. DH gave it to me for a birthday. It is a brilliant summer day bag and holds loads. An open tote but with clever securely zipped pockets in the side quilted section. I loved the GHW and Coach hang tag. I also like that you can pull the wings in to change the shape and carry it crossbody, over the shoulder or by hand: great for shopping trips.
> View attachment 5338607
> 
> 
> Coach Nomad Western Crossbody
> Summer 2017
> View attachment 5338620
> 
> I had just bought a brown hobo online in the Coach summer sale and then went into the shop and saw this beautiful bag. I immediately returned the brown hobo which I didn’t love and exchanged it for this half price wonder. It was just so “Me” I had to have it. It can be worn crossbody for day time ease or over the shoulder by the western riveted handle for smarter wear. I like the SHW with the pink.
> 
> KS Lucie Watson Lane
> Summer 2019
> View attachment 5338624
> 
> Bought as an easy care non leather bag for travel mostly but was great for lockdowns too. So much so I bought a similar black one. I like the luxury touches: leather handles and GHW.
> 
> Mulberry Mini Alexa
> Early 2022
> View attachment 5338626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all know the story of this. Went to look at a Bayswater and fell in love with this instead! Alexa and pink. Two of my favourite things.
> 
> I’ll post my one purple bag later.



I think you have favourite shade of pink  and _all_ the bags beautiful

Really like the Nomad too, that a simply stunning bag


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Thank you! It’s very different than anything else in my collection but it’s nice to have one ‘luxe hippie’ bag
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Florence bag! Esp the ‘Medici’ on it. I too love this bag shape overall, and think about the Alma someday.
> 
> 
> 
> That Furla is such a fun combo of colors! There was a time our bedroom was entirely decorated in that set of colorways.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s funny, I own Chanel but I do find it kinda stodgy at times. Hermes intimidates me also. But I should probably just go into the boutique and look around. For a long time there just wasn’t an Hermes style that I could say legitimately that I liked (other than the Birkin, which just seems unattainable).
> 
> But in the last two weeks I’ve seen TWO people wearing what looks like a mini Kelly crossbody and I think I officially want that now. So it’s time for the research to begin, esp in terms of whether I can get that bag without having to bow down at the altar of Hermes for a long period. It’s be nice to save and get the bag for my birthday next year or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are officially the charm queen! Love that pink and yellow LV charm. I think @Sunshine mama has that too and I’m always coveting it.



Hippie-luxe, that's a good description


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to posting my bag charms and straps. The first three photos represent my LV collection, while the last is Mautto in the style of LV. The third photo are charms for very specific bags, so they’re stored with those bags. The rest are used interchangeably.
> 
> View attachment 5338577
> View attachment 5338578
> View attachment 5338579
> View attachment 5338580
> 
> 
> Next up: Coach, Kate Spade and Michael Kors.
> 
> View attachment 5338581
> 
> 
> Ferragamo, Hermes and Laduree.
> 
> View attachment 5338583
> View attachment 5338584
> View attachment 5338585
> 
> 
> Etsy sellers and fur charms (top row is Michael Kors and Fendi, bottom row are non-branded).
> 
> View attachment 5338586
> View attachment 5338587
> 
> 
> Here’s how I store my charms! Silly use for my LV Nice BB and Nano, but…
> 
> View attachment 5338589
> 
> 
> Finally, here’s the only interesting strap I own. It’s from an Etsy seller and is inspired by the LV MPA strap. I have some simple chains from Mautto in gold and silver. Some of my bags have removable straps, but I’m not one to mix and match.
> 
> View attachment 5338590



Love how you store them - mine are stashed 'everywhere'


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I went to Gucci yesterday and checked out my all-black BTH bag plus their SS22 Love Parade collection.
> 
> They're personalising the BTH so my SA will send it on.
> 
> Meanwhile, I know what my next bag will be - I just don't know when. Normally I wouldn't consider 2 bags in a year but this is one I've wanted as vintage (originally from the 1970s) since 1992 when I couldn't afford it. If I get it, it will have to be worn intermittently like my Evie is now. As an everyday bag possibly carrying another.
> 
> I uploaded photos including mod photos here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Blondie is Back'!
> 
> 
> Originally from the 1970s, then relaunched a version under TF called Blondie, and now called the very catchy 'Medium bag with round interlocking G' but absolutely gorgeous   I love it!   All I need is money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I really like this bag. Did you find it vintage or are they re-releasing?

I wish Gucci would use this logo again. +1 for the new one reminding me of the Cover Girl logo. It certainly won’t stop me from buying a bag with it , I just prefer some of the other iterations like on this gorgeous bag.


coffee2go said:


> Btw why do you think so many people think that H,LV and Chanel are the ultimate holy grail bags? Is it marketing brainwashing us, the supposed resale value and so? I haven’t owned any H,LV and Chanel yet, but I wouldn’t expect them to be any better than my other luxury bags… especially after reading a lot about quality issues with LV and Chanel… I remember one day a couple years ago when I was at LV store in Germany I was contemplating getting a cardholder or some other SLG, just cause I believed I should own smth from LV, when SA showed me what was available at the store, I was a bit “meh” as these SLGs weren’t any better than other SLGs I’ve seen and touched at other brands… I’m glad I didn’t buy anything as it wasn’t really me wanting a particular item, but more Instagram/YouTube influencing… Today I enjoy watching smaller Youtubers that showcase underrated brands and bags, and are more genuine about their likes and wants… The whole “it bag” frenzy is not working for me anymore, I don’t need any holy grail bag to feel good about my bag collection


A couple of thoughts here:

Others have commented on a number of factors - the quality _is_ better than for most brands (a lot of time that quality is seen in how long they wear without signs of wear not just in handling them in store), there is a heritage that speaks to some people, the bags are beautiful (even if they aren’t everyone’s taste) and they are expensive so many people need to save for them (or can never afford them) which set the brands up psychologically as aspirational or something to work towards.

And the resale value isn’t supposed - it’s real. For example, I’ve made money on every Chanel I’ve sold and they sell quickly. Dior, which has equal or superior quality to C and LV,  always depreciates. Even my ltd edition Dior pieces don’t hold their value. And, Dior takes a while to sell because the resale market just isn’t there like it is for H, C & LV.

I’ll add my personal perspective because it’s complex. I own one LV and will happily buy the brand again. But, it’s never felt aspirational for me. I see it as the “everyman’s” luxury brand. And, since it’s the biggest in terms of sales, there’s some truth to that.  Also, the ubiquity of the mono with a lot of it being fake also prevented me from seeing the brand as aspirational.

I felt Hermes was “set apart” simply because they were harder to get. I didn’t know anyone who had them (still don’t) so I didn’t learn to hunger for them. That plus the styles generally not being my cuppa meant I’ve never seen them as an HG. But, I have a deep respect for the quality / craftsmanship and acknowledge the brand power.  tPF almost got me thinking I “should” have an Hermes in my collection but I worked my way out of that silliness. I _should_ have whatever I _want_ to have.   And that clutch is appealing to me right now. I’m just waiting to see if the urge passes.

Chanel was my HG brand because I grew up with my mother talking about it constantly. I’m thrifty but, she’s cheap  and has a pathological resistance to spending anything on herself. So, she never bought. That set up an unhealthy feeling in my head that I should _also_ want but not have. But, seeing the ease with which people on tPF bought, used and enjoyed *all* brands released me from this bondage. I started to buy C along with whatever else I wanted. Now that I’ve scratched the C itch, I love what I have but feel no need to have more and actually sold a few.

So, I while I prefer to buy from 5 brands (Dior, Chanel, Fendi, Gucci, & YSL), it’s solely because I like the styles and quality - I don’t have any holy grails. Hence me being deliriously happy over getting a $6000 bag and an $80 bag in the same month last year. 

Also, I greatly disagree that a collection with one brand or one type of bag is boring. I have seen collections almost exclusively made up of LV mono (or Bal Cities or Hermes B&H or x) and they’re stunning! It helps me see the creativity or beauty when one element like material or model is held constant. I also greatly disagree that the heritage brands are old fashioned or “old lady” (I reaaally hope to be an old lady one day bc the alternative sucks. LOL!) Some items aren’t my taste or appear dated standing alone but then *poof!* they become amazingly fresh, on trend and mouth watering when someone else styles them well.  I can do some styling magic but don’t have *nearly* that level of skill or taste. I’d love to grow into it.

HTH. It was long winded but I wanted to share my own journeys on the three brands to show that why we put things on a pedestal can be really complex (even reaching back to a dysfunctional parent) and shift over time.


Jereni said:


> Love your pink bags!!! I’m especially enamored of the Prada and the Jimmy Choo.
> 
> When I got my Prada double zip, I thought about getting one of the smaller ones also. I sort of wish I did because they had a broader variety of colors back then (this was around 2015).


I had a red small DZT along with this pink mini and regret not getting red in mini. It’s funny how this “mini” size is bigger than a lot of “medium” bags today. Lol!  But, I agree. I wish I had gotten the colors and sizes right back when more options were offered.


papertiger said:


> Silver
> 
> I   silver with pink


Pink and silver is my favorite color combination in life! They were my wedding colors. 


DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to posting my bag charms and straps. The first three photos represent my LV collection, while the last is Mautto in the style of LV. The third photo are charms for very specific bags, so they’re stored with those bags. The rest are used interchangeably.
> 
> View attachment 5338577
> View attachment 5338578
> View attachment 5338579
> View attachment 5338580
> 
> 
> Next up: Coach, Kate Spade and Michael Kors.
> 
> View attachment 5338581
> 
> 
> Ferragamo, Hermes and Laduree.
> 
> View attachment 5338583
> View attachment 5338584
> View attachment 5338585
> 
> 
> Etsy sellers and fur charms (top row is Michael Kors and Fendi, bottom row are non-branded).
> 
> View attachment 5338586
> View attachment 5338587
> 
> 
> Here’s how I store my charms! Silly use for my LV Nice BB and Nano, but…
> 
> View attachment 5338589
> 
> 
> Finally, here’s the only interesting strap I own. It’s from an Etsy seller and is inspired by the LV MPA strap. I have some simple chains from Mautto in gold and silver. Some of my bags have removable straps, but I’m not one to mix and match.
> 
> View attachment 5338590


 These are bits and bobs of happy!  And, I love how you store them with joy as well!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> So here's a picture of a pink bag. I'm not using it today, but I thought I'd share. I added the silver chain for an extra bling, and also to use so that I don't grab the leather handle with my extra sanitized and lotioned hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338679


OMG! I love this bag! It’s the perfect pink and I love the double handle. You did great with the add.

Is this current collection? Me want!!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I really like this bag. Did you find it vintage or are they re-releasing?
> 
> I wish Gucci would use this logo again. +1 for the new one reminding me of the Cover Girl logo. It certainly won’t stop me from buying a bag with it , I just prefer some of the other iterations like on this gorgeous bag.
> A couple of thoughts here:
> 
> Others have commented on a number of factors - the quality _is_ better than for most brands (a lot of time that quality is seen in how long they wear without signs of wear not just in handling them in store), there is a heritage that speaks to some people, the bags are beautiful (even if they aren’t everyone’s taste) and they are expensive so many people need to save for them (or can never afford them) which set the brands up psychologically as aspirational or something to work towards.
> 
> And the resale value isn’t supposed - it’s real. For example, I’ve made money on every Chanel I’ve sold and they sell quickly. Dior, which has equal or superior quality to C and LV,  always depreciates. Even my ltd edition Dior pieces don’t hold their value. And, Dior takes a while to sell because the resale market just isn’t there like it is for H, C & LV.
> 
> I’ll add my personal perspective because it’s complex. I own one LV and will happily buy the brand again. But, it’s never felt aspirational for me. I see it as the “everyman’s” luxury brand. And, since it’s the biggest in terms of sales, there’s some truth to that.  Also, the ubiquity of the mono with a lot of it being fake also prevented me from seeing the brand as aspirational.
> 
> I felt Hermes was “set apart” simply because they were harder to get. I didn’t know anyone who had them (still don’t) so I didn’t learn to hunger for them. That plus the styles generally not being my cuppa meant I’ve never seen them as an HG. But, I have a deep respect for the quality / craftsmanship and acknowledge the brand power.  tPF almost got me thinking I “should” have an Hermes in my collection but I worked my way out of that silliness. I _should_ have whatever I _want_ to have.   And that clutch is appealing to me right now. I’m just waiting to see if the urge passes.
> 
> Chanel was my HG brand because I grew up with my mother talking about it constantly. I’m thrifty but, she’s cheap  and has a pathological resistance to spending anything on herself. So, she never bought. That set up an unhealthy feeling in my head that I should _also_ want but not have. But, seeing the ease with which people on tPF bought, used and enjoyed *all* brands released me from this bondage. I started to buy C along with whatever else I wanted. Now that I’ve scratched the C itch, I love what I have but feel no need to have more and actually sold a few.
> 
> So, I while I prefer to buy from 5 brands (Dior, Chanel, Fendi, Gucci, & YSL), it’s solely because I like the styles and quality - I don’t have any holy grails. Hence me being deliriously happy over getting a $6000 bag and an $80 bag in the same month last year.
> 
> Also, I greatly disagree that a collection with one brand or one type of bag is boring. I have seen collections almost exclusively made up of LV mono (or Bal Cities or Hermes B&H or x) and they’re stunning! It helps me see the creativity or beauty when one element like material or model is held constant. I also greatly disagree that the heritage brands are old fashioned or “old lady” (I reaaally hope to be an old lady one day bc the alternative sucks. LOL!) Some items aren’t my taste or appear dated standing alone but then *poof!* they become amazingly fresh, on trend and mouth watering when someone else styles them well.  I can do some styling magic but don’t have *nearly* that level of skill or taste. I’d love to grow into it.
> 
> HTH. It was long winded but I wanted to share my own journeys on the three brands to show that why we put things on a pedestal can be really complex (even reaching back to a dysfunctional parent) and shift over time.
> I had a red small DZT along with this pink mini and regret not getting red in mini. It’s funny how this “mini” size is bigger than a lot of “medium” bags today. Lol!  But, I agree. I wish I had gotten the colors and sizes right back when more options were offered.
> Pink and silver is my favorite color combination in life! They were my wedding colors.
> These are bits and bobs of happy!  And, I love how you store them with joy as well!



I wish I'd found it vintage, may have saved me some money, sadly my chance would be a reissue but happily it's made exactly the same as the original. 

The only justification is instead of a 'one day' planned Gold Evie phw. 

I need to weed out a couple of unused bags that's for sure 

I need to check out vintage Cover Girl!


----------



## 880

coffee2go said:


> Btw why do you think so many people think that H,LV and Chanel are the ultimate holy grail bags? Is it marketing brainwashing us, the supposed resale value and so? I haven’t owned any H,LV and Chanel yet, but I wouldn’t expect them to be any better than my other luxury bags… especially after reading a lot about quality issues with LV and Chanel… I remember one day a couple years ago when I was at LV store in Germany I was contemplating getting a cardholder or some other SLG, just cause I believed I should own smth from LV, when SA showed me what was available at the store, I was a bit “meh” as these SLGs weren’t any better than other SLGs I’ve seen and touched at other brands…



TPF generally is very pro big premier brands. I think it’s marketing and resale plus the artificial scarcity
I am a fan of premier brands (I do drink the kool aid), but there are plenty of bespoke and smaller ateliers out there with limited brand recognition that are as good if not better. I also agree with @DME that the chanel seasonals are more appealing than it’s classic CF

i love coming here to see the wide range of brands members love and use. @Sparkletastic, I cannot wait to see what your friend came up with re the jimmy choo, and I still think the right Jige elan would look very nice on you

to everyone who is feeling under the weather, I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lill_canele

My only purple bag, the trusty longchamp   , and also my work bag.
And my purple cardholder. Very spring, puts me in a good mood


----------



## baghabitz34

Straps:


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> Straps:
> View attachment 5338808
> View attachment 5338809


Where do you get your straps?  I really like the ringed lizard one.


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> My only purple bag, the trusty longchamp   , and also my work bag.
> And my purple cardholder. Very spring, puts me in a good mood
> 
> View attachment 5338801



Aubergine/eggplant Is probably my favourite purple, very pretty TB


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Straps:
> View attachment 5338808
> View attachment 5338809



You win


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> Where do you get your straps?  I really like the ringed lizard one.


Ringed lizard? If you mean top row, 3rd one, that’s MK. Purchased on clearance a couple of years ago for less than $20.
Most of my straps are Coach. Some are MJ, some MK, and the rest are from Etsy.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

How I store my charms:


----------



## baghabitz34

Some bag/charm combos:


----------



## Jereni

I’m excited for pink bag week bc it’s one of my three favorite colors for bags, and at this point I have more in this color family than any other.

*Chanel ‘Two Tone’ Flap (peachy pink):*
Bought this bag preloved and it probably has satisfied my need for a classic mini. It is ever so slightly larger than a mini and that scale suits my frame. Plus, it is made out of a more sturdy material and I find that I don’t need to baby it.  If I could find this same bag in all black in the square shape I would be at purse peace with Chanel.



*Tory Burch Lee Radziwell Petite Double Bag*
I bought this bag last year after having fallen in love with the taupe one I have in the same size and shape. If possible I love this one even more. I am hoping they do a few more colors in this style because I would like to add a third to my collection.



*Coach Willis 18 (Rouge):*
This one is from last year also. This is my pop of color pink bag. I love the shade and the quilting but I do wish the bag fit a little more on the inside.



*Mansur Gavriel Mini Soft Lady (Peony):*
I bought this bag in January and forgot to count it. It was on a sale so it was almost 50% off. Also a pop of color and actually easier to get things in and out of than the Coach.



*Polene Cyme (Lilac):*
They call this lilac but to me it is more pink than purple so I’m counting it here. I adore the curvy, bulb shape of this bag when it is cinched, and it is a great medium size (I have the smaller one). I will buy another in this style if they do more colors… I think about it in the ‘chalk’ color but I just can’t see getting another white / cream bag.




*Polene Mini Neuf (Blush):*
I’d been debating their regular Neuf in blush FOREVER so when they came out with it in a mini, I went for it pretty quickly and I’m so happy with it. The curvy sculptural shape is just amazing. I’ll be getting another in black probably in the fall.




*Bally ‘Minibag’ (Blush)*
… This just happened yesterday and well, I’m not sorry. This jumped out of the window at me the other day, I went back a week later and tried it on, came back a week later and got it. This bag breaks many of my normal dislikes in handbags: I’m not a fan of bigger logos, of small ‘saddle’ style bags, etc. But I cannot properly convey the gorgeous creaminess of the color, and the whipstitch strap is just :: Plus I think the pink lacquer on the logo helps take its loudness down a notch, and the turnlock is really easy and satisfying.




Thanks for letting me share! Sorry about how long it got.


----------



## papertiger

It's an expensive week  

Just have a few confessions to make  . :

Apart from buying my Gucci Black/blk hw BTH this week  

I also bought 

1 x Hermes lipstick (I lost my chapstick  )

1 x Hermes silk carrels scarf. Having cried off this season's selection because they were too pastel and pretty, I bought a vintage special edition - that was floral and bright pastels   It is a good year to do so though because it's Queen Elizabeth's Plat Jubilee and it was a good price and Springtime pretty themes for what was her Golden Jubilee Regina. Just have to make sure I wear leaf greens/light olives and purples when I wear it coz it's not really my blue.

1  x Ralph Lauren grey wool/cashmere/angora and leather knee length skirt. Sadly I think the dry cleaning bills will wipeout any savings from the sale. It does go with my Gucci black leather harness and new black BTH, what's a girl to do?  

1 x Norma Kamail gold mini-dress - I absolutely love it, but now I have to find a party


----------



## baghabitz34

@dcooney4 love the straps & accessories 
@whateve and @Jereni perfect bag/charm pairings
@coffee2go love the Fendi WOC. Really impressed by how much it can hold
@Katinahat yes, I can wear the Lottie crossbody. But at 5’7”, it sits a little high on me


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> I’m excited for pink bag week bc it’s one of my three favorite colors for bags, and at this point I have more in this color family than any other.
> 
> *Chanel ‘Two Tone’ Flap (peachy pink):*
> Bought this bag preloved and it probably has satisfied my need for a classic mini. It is ever so slightly larger than a mini and that scale suits my frame. Plus, it is made out of a more sturdy material and I find that I don’t need to baby it.  If I could find this same bag in all black in the square shape I would be at purse peace with Chanel.
> View attachment 5338827
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Lee Radziwell Petite Double Bag*
> I bought this bag last year after having fallen in love with the taupe one I have in the same size and shape. If possible I love this one even more. I am hoping they do a few more colors in this style because I would like to add a third to my collection.
> View attachment 5338829
> 
> 
> *Coach Willis 18 (Rouge):*
> This one is from last year also. This is my pop of color pink bag. I love the shade and the quilting but I do wish the bag fit a little more on the inside.
> View attachment 5338831
> 
> 
> *Mansur Gavriel Mini Soft Lady (Peony):*
> I bought this bag in January and forgot to count it. It was on a sale so it was almost 50% off. Also a pop of color and actually easier to get things in and out of than the Coach.
> View attachment 5338840
> 
> 
> *Polene Cyme (Lilac):*
> They call this lilac but to me it is more pink than purple so I’m counting it here. I adore the curvy, bulb shape of this bag when it is cinched, and it is a great medium size (I have the smaller one). I will buy another in this style if they do more colors… I think about it in the ‘chalk’ color but I just can’t see getting another white / cream bag.
> View attachment 5338841
> 
> 
> 
> *Polene Mini Neuf (Blush):*
> I’d been debating their regular Neuf in blush FOREVER so when they came out with it in a mini, I went for it pretty quickly and I’m so happy with it. The curvy sculptural shape is just amazing. I’ll be getting another in black probably in the fall.
> View attachment 5338842
> 
> 
> 
> *Bally ‘Minibag’ (Blush)*
> … This just happened yesterday and well, I’m not sorry. This jumped out of the window at me the other day, I went back a week later and tried it on, came back a week later and got it. This bag breaks many of my normal dislikes in handbags: I’m not a fan of bigger logos, of small ‘saddle’ style bags, etc. But I cannot properly convey the gorgeous creaminess of the color, and the whipstitch strap is just :: Plus I think the pink lacquer on the logo helps take its loudness down a notch, and the turnlock is really easy and satisfying.
> View attachment 5338845
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Sorry about how long it got.



Wow, wow, wow, what a pretty range of nude-pink beauty, absolutely lovely


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Silver
> 
> I   silver with pink


Me too!


----------



## dcooney4

coffee2go said:


> Showcasing bags of the week: purple Tumi backpack and nude pink Alaia Cecile bag


Very pretty! You just reminded I have a purple backpack. I only use it for travel so I forgot about it.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Saw a Juicy tracksuit at the airport. Definitely needed to be young and svelte to get away with wearing all over velour with large glitter writing all over your bottom!
> 
> Oh I am so sorry to hear this. Good advice from others to separate rooms. I’m keeping everything crossed for you it is just a cold. We all fear illness so much more now. That I’m itself can be worse than the illness. My thoughts are with you. Sorry you couldn’t get a test. This is my office at work so you can see I know a lot about the home testing kits! Take two in a row and you should be able to trust the result. The centre tests work before onset of symptoms but these are good too.
> View attachment 5338479
> 
> My experience shows that 90% of children have no or very minor symptoms and probably 75% of (vaccinated) adults are the same with the remaining group a bit tired, achy and with headaches for a few days - only a very few adults feel  rotten for about 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has passed good wishes to DD2. She’s fine just bored but staying in her room to avoid the rest of us catching it. Thank goodness for Netflix! DD1 has some important exams coming up over the next few weeks so we are being quite strict.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots your tapestry bag is beautiful still! You can see the love someone felt for it and you are restoring it to that!
> 
> Very well said. I echo this.
> 
> Thank you. Yes, I like the navy quilted one I already own and the taupe is a lovely bag.
> 
> This is very good advice all round so was a good discussion point.
> 
> And I started out in the Mulberry forums which is possibly partially why I have so many Mulberry bags. I still go there but I’ve learned more about other brands from this forum and my interests are wider.
> 
> I’m so interested to see this. Thanks very much. It’s stunning! That was my thought with the bigger one that it might be better for day to night rather than mostly evenings. The proportions look great to me. The centre band and the clasp look right so must be scaled up. In fact, the only way I can tell it’s bigger is by looking at the cushion and the spill. Do you ever wear it crossbody?


Thank you for your concern and the benefit of your experience. The worry that you might have something that could make you end up on a ventilator is so scary. We know someone who went in to get tested, before there were vaccinations, and on his way out of the testing center he collapsed and died. DH seems miserable but he is still able to eat, and he doesn't report a loss of taste. We are getting tested tomorrow. I wonder if I have it too. Even though I don't have major symptoms, my cough from my asthma is worse. That could just be a normal fluctuation since it has been bad for a few weeks. We have so much dust from the construction that could be causing it.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I went to Gucci yesterday and checked out my all-black BTH bag plus their SS22 Love Parade collection.
> 
> They're personalising the BTH so my SA will send it on.
> 
> Meanwhile, I know what my next bag will be - I just don't know when. Normally I wouldn't consider 2 bags in a year but this is one I've wanted as vintage (originally from the 1970s) since 1992 when I couldn't afford it. If I get it, it will have to be worn intermittently like my Evie is now. As an everyday bag possibly carrying another.
> 
> I uploaded photos including mod photos here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Blondie is Back'!
> 
> 
> Originally from the 1970s, then relaunched a version under TF called Blondie, and now called the very catchy 'Medium bag with round interlocking G' but absolutely gorgeous   I love it!   All I need is money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Blondie is beautiful! Such a simple design but so beautiful.


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> Btw why do you think so many people think that H,LV and Chanel are the ultimate holy grail bags? Is it marketing brainwashing us, the supposed resale value and so? I haven’t owned any H,LV and Chanel yet, but I wouldn’t expect them to be any better than my other luxury bags… especially after reading a lot about quality issues with LV and Chanel… I remember one day a couple years ago when I was at LV store in Germany I was contemplating getting a cardholder or some other SLG, just cause I believed I should own smth from LV, when SA showed me what was available at the store, I was a bit “meh” as these SLGs weren’t any better than other SLGs I’ve seen and touched at other brands… I’m glad I didn’t buy anything as it wasn’t really me wanting a particular item, but more Instagram/YouTube influencing… Today I enjoy watching smaller Youtubers that showcase underrated brands and bags, and are more genuine about their likes and wants… The whole “it bag” frenzy is not working for me anymore, I don’t need any holy grail bag to feel good about my bag collection


I don't need anything from any of those brands. I have a 90s Chanel coin purse. I love it but it is all I need from Chanel. I've gone into LV stores many times and rarely have I seen anything I really wanted. If I found a vintage epi in good condition, I might like it. I hate that I can't completely evaluate the items without thinking of the status of the brand. 

I'm too cheap to spend the amounts they charge for H and Chanel. I have a theory regarding price vs. quality. There is usually a big difference in quality between low priced and medium priced items. As the price goes up, eventually the quality gets so good it can't get much better. After that point, any extra cost is only justified if there are unique design details you can't get on a lower priced item.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I think you have favourite shade of pink  and _all_ the bags beautiful
> 
> Really like the Nomad too, that a simply stunning bag


Well spotted.   I do have a favourite and it’s bright PINK. I’m in sports leggings having spent the day between running, cleaning and yoga and my hoddy is also the same bright PINK!


lill_canele said:


> My only purple bag, the trusty longchamp   , and also my work bag.
> And my purple cardholder. Very spring, puts me in a good mood
> 
> View attachment 5338801


Lovely shade for this useful bag!


baghabitz34 said:


> Straps:
> View attachment 5338808
> View attachment 5338809


Love the metallics!


baghabitz34 said:


> How I store my charms:
> View attachment 5338823


That’s so cute (and clever!).


baghabitz34 said:


> Some bag/charm combos:
> View attachment 5338832
> View attachment 5338833
> View attachment 5338834
> View attachment 5338835
> View attachment 5338836
> View attachment 5338837
> View attachment 5338838
> View attachment 5338839


“Charming” additions to your bags! 





Jereni said:


> I’m excited for pink bag week bc it’s one of my three favorite colors for bags, and at this point I have more in this color family than any other.
> 
> *Chanel ‘Two Tone’ Flap (peachy pink):*
> Bought this bag preloved and it probably has satisfied my need for a classic mini. It is ever so slightly larger than a mini and that scale suits my frame. Plus, it is made out of a more sturdy material and I find that I don’t need to baby it.  If I could find this same bag in all black in the square shape I would be at purse peace with Chanel.
> View attachment 5338827
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Lee Radziwell Petite Double Bag*
> I bought this bag last year after having fallen in love with the taupe one I have in the same size and shape. If possible I love this one even more. I am hoping they do a few more colors in this style because I would like to add a third to my collection.
> View attachment 5338829
> 
> 
> *Coach Willis 18 (Rouge):*
> This one is from last year also. This is my pop of color pink bag. I love the shade and the quilting but I do wish the bag fit a little more on the inside.
> View attachment 5338831
> 
> 
> *Mansur Gavriel Mini Soft Lady (Peony):*
> I bought this bag in January and forgot to count it. It was on a sale so it was almost 50% off. Also a pop of color and actually easier to get things in and out of than the Coach.
> View attachment 5338840
> 
> 
> *Polene Cyme (Lilac):*
> They call this lilac but to me it is more pink than purple so I’m counting it here. I adore the curvy, bulb shape of this bag when it is cinched, and it is a great medium size (I have the smaller one). I will buy another in this style if they do more colors… I think about it in the ‘chalk’ color but I just can’t see getting another white / cream bag.
> View attachment 5338841
> 
> 
> 
> *Polene Mini Neuf (Blush):*
> I’d been debating their regular Neuf in blush FOREVER so when they came out with it in a mini, I went for it pretty quickly and I’m so happy with it. The curvy sculptural shape is just amazing. I’ll be getting another in black probably in the fall.
> View attachment 5338842
> 
> 
> 
> *Bally ‘Minibag’ (Blush)*
> … This just happened yesterday and well, I’m not sorry. This jumped out of the window at me the other day, I went back a week later and tried it on, came back a week later and got it. This bag breaks many of my normal dislikes in handbags: I’m not a fan of bigger logos, of small ‘saddle’ style bags, etc. But I cannot properly convey the gorgeous creaminess of the color, and the whipstitch strap is just :: Plus I think the pink lacquer on the logo helps take its loudness down a notch, and the turnlock is really easy and satisfying.
> View attachment 5338845
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Sorry about how long it got.


Beautiful pinks. These are very sophisticated shades. I think my favourites are your Mini Chanel and the Mini Soft Lady (great name!).


papertiger said:


> It's an expensive week
> 
> Just have a few confessions to make  . :
> 
> Apart from buying my Gucci Black/blk hw BTH this week
> 
> I also bought
> 
> 1 x Hermes lipstick (I lost my chapstick  )
> 
> 1 x Hermes silk carrels scarf. Having cried off this season's selection because they were too pastel and pretty, I bought a vintage special edition - that was floral and bright pastels   It is a good year to do so though because it's Queen Elizabeth's Plat Jubilee and it was a good price and Springtime pretty themes for what was her Golden Jubilee Regina. Just have to make sure I wear leaf greens/light olives and purples when I wear it coz it's not really my blue.
> 
> 1  x Ralph Lauren grey wool/cashmere/angora and leather knee length skirt. Sadly I think the dry cleaning bills will wipeout any savings from the sale. It does go with my Gucci black leather harness and new black BTH, what's a girl to do?
> 
> 1 x Norma Kamail gold mini-dress - I absolutely love it, but now I have to find a party


Great purchases. Must see the hold mini dress in metallics week!


baghabitz34 said:


> @dcooney4 love the straps & accessories
> @whateve and @Jereni perfect bag/charm pairings
> @coffee2go love the Fendi WOC. Really impressed by how much it can hold
> @Katinahat yes, I can wear the Lottie crossbody. But at 5’7”, it sits a little high on me


Thanks, you are taller than me so I think that would work ok for me.


whateve said:


> Thank you for your concern and the benefit of your experience. The worry that you might have something that could make you end up on a ventilator is so scary. We know someone who went in to get tested, before there were vaccinations, and on his way out of the testing center he collapsed and died. DH seems miserable but he is still able to eat, and he doesn't report a loss of taste. We are getting tested tomorrow. I wonder if I have it too. Even though I don't have major symptoms, my cough from my asthma is worse. That could just be a normal fluctuation since it has been bad for a few weeks. We have so much dust from the construction that could be causing it.


What a tragic story. No wonder you are anxious. Be gentle with yourself and good luck with your test.


whateve said:


> I don't need anything from any of those brands. I have a 90s Chanel coin purse. I love it but it is all I need from Chanel. I've gone into LV stores many times and rarely have I seen anything I really wanted. If I found a vintage epi in good condition, I might like it. I hate that I can't completely evaluate the items without thinking of the status of the brand.
> 
> I'm too cheap to spend the amounts they charge for H and Chanel. I have a theory regarding price vs. quality. There is usually a big difference in quality between low priced and medium priced items. As the price goes up, eventually the quality gets so good it can't get much better. After that point, any extra cost is only justified if there are unique design details you can't get on a lower priced item.


I’m not only too cheap, I just couldn’t afford it even if I wanted to. I’ve been in LV too and couldn’t justify it either.

I have a purple Chanel which is perfect for this week.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> It's an expensive week
> 
> Just have a few confessions to make  . :
> 
> Apart from buying my Gucci Black/blk hw BTH this week
> 
> I also bought
> 
> 1 x Hermes lipstick (I lost my chapstick  )
> 
> 1 x Hermes silk carrels scarf. Having cried off this season's selection because they were too pastel and pretty, I bought a vintage special edition - that was floral and bright pastels   It is a good year to do so though because it's Queen Elizabeth's Plat Jubilee and it was a good price and Springtime pretty themes for what was her Golden Jubilee Regina. Just have to make sure I wear leaf greens/light olives and purples when I wear it coz it's not really my blue.
> 
> 1  x Ralph Lauren grey wool/cashmere/angora and leather knee length skirt. Sadly I think the dry cleaning bills will wipeout any savings from the sale. It does go with my Gucci black leather harness and new black BTH, what's a girl to do?
> 
> 1 x Norma Kamail gold mini-dress - I absolutely love it, but now I have to find a party


Gucci black harness and NK gold mini dress!!!!!!  Dying to see action pics

late post to red/burgundy/purple week (cross posted from if you could only have one kelly thread) 
32 sellier kelly Bordeaux or prune box; circa 2002 or 2007 or so.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Gucci black harness and NK gold mini dress!!!!!!  Dying to see action pics



Here's one I prepared earlier


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to posting my bag charms and straps. The first three photos represent my LV collection, while the last is Mautto in the style of LV. The third photo are charms for very specific bags, so they’re stored with those bags. The rest are used interchangeably.
> 
> View attachment 5338577
> View attachment 5338578
> View attachment 5338579
> View attachment 5338580
> 
> 
> Next up: Coach, Kate Spade and Michael Kors.
> 
> View attachment 5338581
> 
> 
> Ferragamo, Hermes and Laduree.
> 
> View attachment 5338583
> View attachment 5338584
> View attachment 5338585
> 
> 
> Etsy sellers and fur charms (top row is Michael Kors and Fendi, bottom row are non-branded).
> 
> View attachment 5338586
> View attachment 5338587
> 
> 
> Here’s how I store my charms! Silly use for my LV Nice BB and Nano, but…
> 
> View attachment 5338589
> 
> 
> Finally, here’s the only interesting strap I own. It’s from an Etsy seller and is inspired by the LV MPA strap. I have some simple chains from Mautto in gold and silver. Some of my bags have removable straps, but I’m not one to mix and match.
> 
> View attachment 5338590


What fun and fantastic selection. I would constantly be playing with them.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> So my pinks today. Finally I can play:
> View attachment 5338605
> 
> 
> Coach Quilted Crosbie Carryall
> Spring 2016
> View attachment 5338608
> 
> This was my first Coach bag. DH gave it to me for a birthday. It is a brilliant summer day bag and holds loads. An open tote but with clever securely zipped pockets in the side quilted section. I loved the GHW and Coach hang tag. I also like that you can pull the wings in to change the shape and carry it crossbody, over the shoulder or by hand: great for shopping trips.
> View attachment 5338607
> 
> 
> Coach Nomad Western Crossbody
> Summer 2017
> View attachment 5338620
> 
> I had just bought a brown hobo online in the Coach summer sale and then went into the shop and saw this beautiful bag. I immediately returned the brown hobo which I didn’t love and exchanged it for this half price wonder. It was just so “Me” I had to have it. It can be worn crossbody for day time ease or over the shoulder by the western riveted handle for smarter wear. I like the SHW with the pink.
> 
> KS Lucie Watson Lane
> Summer 2019
> View attachment 5338624
> 
> Bought as an easy care non leather bag for travel mostly but was great for lockdowns too. So much so I bought a similar black one. I like the luxury touches: leather handles and GHW.
> 
> Mulberry Mini Alexa
> Early 2022
> View attachment 5338626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all know the story of this. Went to look at a Bayswater and fell in love with this instead! Alexa and pink. Two of my favourite things.
> 
> I’ll post my one purple bag later.


I love love love your pinks !


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> So here's a picture of a pink bag. I'm not using it today, but I thought I'd share. I added the silver chain for an extra bling, and also to use so that I don't grab the leather handle with my extra sanitized and lotioned hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338679


That is a great idea and looks fab too!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I’m excited for pink bag week bc it’s one of my three favorite colors for bags, and at this point I have more in this color family than any other.
> 
> *Chanel ‘Two Tone’ Flap (peachy pink):*
> Bought this bag preloved and it probably has satisfied my need for a classic mini. It is ever so slightly larger than a mini and that scale suits my frame. Plus, it is made out of a more sturdy material and I find that I don’t need to baby it.  If I could find this same bag in all black in the square shape I would be at purse peace with Chanel.
> View attachment 5338827
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Lee Radziwell Petite Double Bag*
> I bought this bag last year after having fallen in love with the taupe one I have in the same size and shape. If possible I love this one even more. I am hoping they do a few more colors in this style because I would like to add a third to my collection.
> View attachment 5338829
> 
> 
> *Coach Willis 18 (Rouge):*
> This one is from last year also. This is my pop of color pink bag. I love the shade and the quilting but I do wish the bag fit a little more on the inside.
> View attachment 5338831
> 
> 
> *Mansur Gavriel Mini Soft Lady (Peony):*
> I bought this bag in January and forgot to count it. It was on a sale so it was almost 50% off. Also a pop of color and actually easier to get things in and out of than the Coach.
> View attachment 5338840
> 
> 
> *Polene Cyme (Lilac):*
> They call this lilac but to me it is more pink than purple so I’m counting it here. I adore the curvy, bulb shape of this bag when it is cinched, and it is a great medium size (I have the smaller one). I will buy another in this style if they do more colors… I think about it in the ‘chalk’ color but I just can’t see getting another white / cream bag.
> View attachment 5338841
> 
> 
> 
> *Polene Mini Neuf (Blush):*
> I’d been debating their regular Neuf in blush FOREVER so when they came out with it in a mini, I went for it pretty quickly and I’m so happy with it. The curvy sculptural shape is just amazing. I’ll be getting another in black probably in the fall.
> View attachment 5338842
> 
> 
> 
> *Bally ‘Minibag’ (Blush)*
> … This just happened yesterday and well, I’m not sorry. This jumped out of the window at me the other day, I went back a week later and tried it on, came back a week later and got it. This bag breaks many of my normal dislikes in handbags: I’m not a fan of bigger logos, of small ‘saddle’ style bags, etc. But I cannot properly convey the gorgeous creaminess of the color, and the whipstitch strap is just :: Plus I think the pink lacquer on the logo helps take its loudness down a notch, and the turnlock is really easy and satisfying.
> View attachment 5338845
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Sorry about how long it got.


They are all lovely! I can see why you couldn't leave the Bally behind. Bally is a great brand that doesn't get much recognition on the forum.


----------



## Sparkletastic

lill_canele said:


> My only purple bag, the trusty longchamp   , and also my work bag.
> And my purple cardholder. Very spring, puts me in a good mood
> 
> View attachment 5338801


That card holder is super cute.


baghabitz34 said:


> Some bag/charm combos:
> View attachment 5338832
> View attachment 5338833
> View attachment 5338834
> View attachment 5338835
> View attachment 5338836
> View attachment 5338837
> View attachment 5338838
> View attachment 5338839


I would totally rock a yoda charm!


Jereni said:


> I’m excited for pink bag week bc it’s one of my three favorite colors for bags, and at this point I have more in this color family than any other.
> 
> *Chanel ‘Two Tone’ Flap (peachy pink):*
> Bought this bag preloved and it probably has satisfied my need for a classic mini. It is ever so slightly larger than a mini and that scale suits my frame. Plus, it is made out of a more sturdy material and I find that I don’t need to baby it.  If I could find this same bag in all black in the square shape I would be at purse peace with Chanel.
> View attachment 5338827
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Lee Radziwell Petite Double Bag*
> I bought this bag last year after having fallen in love with the taupe one I have in the same size and shape. If possible I love this one even more. I am hoping they do a few more colors in this style because I would like to add a third to my collection.
> View attachment 5338829
> 
> 
> *Coach Willis 18 (Rouge):*
> This one is from last year also. This is my pop of color pink bag. I love the shade and the quilting but I do wish the bag fit a little more on the inside.
> View attachment 5338831
> 
> 
> *Mansur Gavriel Mini Soft Lady (Peony):*
> I bought this bag in January and forgot to count it. It was on a sale so it was almost 50% off. Also a pop of color and actually easier to get things in and out of than the Coach.
> View attachment 5338840
> 
> 
> *Polene Cyme (Lilac):*
> They call this lilac but to me it is more pink than purple so I’m counting it here. I adore the curvy, bulb shape of this bag when it is cinched, and it is a great medium size (I have the smaller one). I will buy another in this style if they do more colors… I think about it in the ‘chalk’ color but I just can’t see getting another white / cream bag.
> View attachment 5338841
> 
> 
> 
> *Polene Mini Neuf (Blush):*
> I’d been debating their regular Neuf in blush FOREVER so when they came out with it in a mini, I went for it pretty quickly and I’m so happy with it. The curvy sculptural shape is just amazing. I’ll be getting another in black probably in the fall.
> View attachment 5338842
> 
> 
> 
> *Bally ‘Minibag’ (Blush)*
> … This just happened yesterday and well, I’m not sorry. This jumped out of the window at me the other day, I went back a week later and tried it on, came back a week later and got it. This bag breaks many of my normal dislikes in handbags: I’m not a fan of bigger logos, of small ‘saddle’ style bags, etc. But I cannot properly convey the gorgeous creaminess of the color, and the whipstitch strap is just :: Plus I think the pink lacquer on the logo helps take its loudness down a notch, and the turnlock is really easy and satisfying.
> View attachment 5338845
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Sorry about how long it got.


Pretty pinks!  Is the Chanel actually two different colors. It looks like one in the photo.
And, your Polenes are adorable. Great additions!


papertiger said:


> It's an expensive week
> 
> Just have a few confessions to make  . :
> 
> Apart from buying my Gucci Black/blk hw BTH this week
> 
> I also bought
> 
> 1 x Hermes lipstick (I lost my chapstick  )
> 
> 1 x Hermes silk carrels scarf. Having cried off this season's selection because they were too pastel and pretty, I bought a vintage special edition - that was floral and bright pastels   It is a good year to do so though because it's Queen Elizabeth's Plat Jubilee and it was a good price and Springtime pretty themes for what was her Golden Jubilee Regina. Just have to make sure I wear leaf greens/light olives and purples when I wear it coz it's not really my blue.
> 
> 1  x Ralph Lauren grey wool/cashmere/angora and leather knee length skirt. Sadly I think the dry cleaning bills will wipeout any savings from the sale. It does go with my Gucci black leather harness and new black BTH, what's a girl to do?
> 
> 1 x Norma Kamail gold mini-dress - I absolutely love it, but now I have to find a party


We upgrade bags but have to remember to continue to upgrade our whole wardrobes too. So, I thoroughly endorse these purchases.  Enjoy!!!


whateve said:


> Thank you for your concern and the benefit of your experience. The worry that you might have something that could make you end up on a ventilator is so scary. We know someone who went in to get tested, before there were vaccinations, and on his way out of the testing center he collapsed and died. DH seems miserable but he is still able to eat, and he doesn't report a loss of taste. We are getting tested tomorrow. I wonder if I have it too. Even though I don't have major symptoms, my cough from my asthma is worse. That could just be a normal fluctuation since it has been bad for a few weeks. We have so much dust from the construction that could be causing it.


I hope you both test negative and feel better very soon.


whateve said:


> They are all lovely! I can see why you couldn't leave the Bally behind. Bally is a great brand that doesn't get much recognition on the forum.


There are a number of brands that get no love on tPF and I can never figure out why. For example, I love Jimmy Choo handbag designs but there is barely any conversation about them so I can’t get intel on quality, wear, etc.  And, I don’t see updates on new models. Both factors limit my buying.  

But, again, I’m puzzled why some brands are all but ignored here.


----------



## whateve

These are the pinks I posted last year. All are Coach except the one on the right, which is Henri Bendel. I still have them all. Just shows I haven't been purging.
I added this one last March. It was a great purchase. I love it. It's Coach Cashin 22 in cerise.


These are the purples I posted last year. I still have them all. Left to right, Coach, Balenciaga, BV, Longchamp.



I added 2 more - vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in periwinkle and Fossil Gigi crossbody. Both were bargains.


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> Love how you store them - mine are stashed 'everywhere'



Thanks! They used to be stored everywhere, but then I was looking for something to do with the Nice, so… Storage was hatched.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> What fun and fantastic selection. I would constantly be playing with them.



Thank you! I went down the bag charm rabbit hole about a decade ago and have been steadily adding to my collection ever since. The Etsy buys were all during lockdown in 2020. No stores were open and I suddenly had a lot of free time on my hands, so…

I forgot to mention in my post that the Minnie Mouse LV is also from Etsy. It was an upcycled piece.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I’m excited for pink bag week bc it’s one of my three favorite colors for bags, and at this point I have more in this color family than any other.
> 
> *Chanel ‘Two Tone’ Flap (peachy pink):*
> Bought this bag preloved and it probably has satisfied my need for a classic mini. It is ever so slightly larger than a mini and that scale suits my frame. Plus, it is made out of a more sturdy material and I find that I don’t need to baby it.  If I could find this same bag in all black in the square shape I would be at purse peace with Chanel.
> View attachment 5338827
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Lee Radziwell Petite Double Bag*
> I bought this bag last year after having fallen in love with the taupe one I have in the same size and shape. If possible I love this one even more. I am hoping they do a few more colors in this style because I would like to add a third to my collection.
> View attachment 5338829
> 
> 
> *Coach Willis 18 (Rouge):*
> This one is from last year also. This is my pop of color pink bag. I love the shade and the quilting but I do wish the bag fit a little more on the inside.
> View attachment 5338831
> 
> 
> *Mansur Gavriel Mini Soft Lady (Peony):*
> I bought this bag in January and forgot to count it. It was on a sale so it was almost 50% off. Also a pop of color and actually easier to get things in and out of than the Coach.
> View attachment 5338840
> 
> 
> *Polene Cyme (Lilac):*
> They call this lilac but to me it is more pink than purple so I’m counting it here. I adore the curvy, bulb shape of this bag when it is cinched, and it is a great medium size (I have the smaller one). I will buy another in this style if they do more colors… I think about it in the ‘chalk’ color but I just can’t see getting another white / cream bag.
> View attachment 5338841
> 
> 
> 
> *Polene Mini Neuf (Blush):*
> I’d been debating their regular Neuf in blush FOREVER so when they came out with it in a mini, I went for it pretty quickly and I’m so happy with it. The curvy sculptural shape is just amazing. I’ll be getting another in black probably in the fall.
> View attachment 5338842
> 
> 
> 
> *Bally ‘Minibag’ (Blush)*
> … This just happened yesterday and well, I’m not sorry. This jumped out of the window at me the other day, I went back a week later and tried it on, came back a week later and got it. This bag breaks many of my normal dislikes in handbags: I’m not a fan of bigger logos, of small ‘saddle’ style bags, etc. But I cannot properly convey the gorgeous creaminess of the color, and the whipstitch strap is just :: Plus I think the pink lacquer on the logo helps take its loudness down a notch, and the turnlock is really easy and satisfying.
> View attachment 5338845
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Sorry about how long it got.


So many beautiful bags!       I especially love the Polene bags! 



whateve said:


> View attachment 5338946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the pinks I posted last year. All are Coach except the one on the right, which is Henri Bendel. I still have them all. Just shows I haven't been purging.
> I added this one last March. It was a great purchase. I love it. It's Coach Cashin 22 in cerise.
> View attachment 5338947
> 
> These are the purples I posted last year. I still have them all. Left to right, Coach, Balenciaga, BV, Longchamp.
> View attachment 5338953
> 
> 
> I added 2 more - vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in periwinkle and Fossil Gigi crossbody. Both were bargains.
> View attachment 5338954
> 
> View attachment 5338955


They are all lovely!


----------



## Vintage Leather

papertiger said:


> There is no comparison in my mind with true vintage Hermes, Chanel and LV and today's counterparts.
> 
> 
> One thing I like about with Gucci too, is their frequent use of suede, nubuck, cobra, python, lizard etc and lots of other materials as offerings for the same bag model size, sometimes the same season, sometimes subsequent seasons. Even more choice than Hermes. The problem with Gucci IMO is they release too many bag styles at once and don't keep their classic models or long enough with relatively few exceptions.



There is one major virtue to Gucci’s constant churn of cycles. 

I’ve never had  a random stranger identify my bag as expensive. I’ve gotten compliments. But more along the lines of “that turn lock is fun. Is that a jockey’s cap?”

But unlike Hermes or BV or Chanel, no one has said “Is that a Gucci?” Or “Did you know that was an expensive bag?” I have had someone think that Roberta di Camerino was Gucci, but that’s it.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> View attachment 5338946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the pinks I posted last year. All are Coach except the one on the right, which is Henri Bendel. I still have them all. Just shows I haven't been purging.
> I added this one last March. It was a great purchase. I love it. It's Coach Cashin 22 in cerise.
> View attachment 5338947
> 
> These are the purples I posted last year. I still have them all. Left to right, Coach, Balenciaga, BV, Longchamp.
> View attachment 5338953
> 
> 
> I added 2 more - vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in periwinkle and Fossil Gigi crossbody. Both were bargains.
> View attachment 5338954
> 
> View attachment 5338955



Such a range of pretty colours


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Thank you! It’s very different than anything else in my collection but it’s nice to have one ‘luxe hippie’ bag
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Florence bag! Esp the ‘Medici’ on it. I too love this bag shape overall, and think about the Alma someday.
> 
> 
> 
> That Furla is such a fun combo of colors! There was a time our bedroom was entirely decorated in that set of colorways.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s funny, I own Chanel but I do find it kinda stodgy at times. Hermes intimidates me also. But I should probably just go into the boutique and look around. For a long time there just wasn’t an Hermes style that I could say legitimately that I liked (other than the Birkin, which just seems unattainable).
> 
> But in the last two weeks I’ve seen TWO people wearing what looks like a mini Kelly crossbody and I think I officially want that now. So it’s time for the research to begin, esp in terms of whether I can get that bag without having to bow down at the altar of Hermes for a long period. It’s be nice to save and get the bag for my birthday next year or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are officially the charm queen! Love that pink and yellow LV charm. I think @Sunshine mama has that too and I’m always coveting it.



I believe @Sunshine mama does have that one, too, and I always love the way she styles it!

I think you’re also in the DC area? Just be forewarned that the City Center H leaves… a lot to be desired. If you do go, I would love to hear how you fare! I do most of my H shopping in Las Vegas because DC shows me no love, unfortunately.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> I believe @Sunshine mama does have that one, too, and I always love the way she styles it!
> 
> I think you’re also in the DC area? Just be forewarned that the City Center H leaves… a lot to be desired. If you do go, I would love to hear how you fare! I do most of my H shopping in Las Vegas because DC shows me no love, unfortunately.


Which H store do you shop at in LV?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

So many pretty pink and purple bags today.  I think I might end up dreaming about pink bags today after perusing all the pink in this thread. 


Katinahat said:


> So my pinks today. Finally I can play:
> View attachment 5338605
> 
> 
> Coach Quilted Crosbie Carryall
> Spring 2016
> View attachment 5338608
> 
> This was my first Coach bag. DH gave it to me for a birthday. It is a brilliant summer day bag and holds loads. An open tote but with clever securely zipped pockets in the side quilted section. I loved the GHW and Coach hang tag. I also like that you can pull the wings in to change the shape and carry it crossbody, over the shoulder or by hand: great for shopping trips.
> View attachment 5338607
> 
> 
> Coach Nomad Western Crossbody
> Summer 2017
> View attachment 5338620
> 
> I had just bought a brown hobo online in the Coach summer sale and then went into the shop and saw this beautiful bag. I immediately returned the brown hobo which I didn’t love and exchanged it for this half price wonder. It was just so “Me” I had to have it. It can be worn crossbody for day time ease or over the shoulder by the western riveted handle for smarter wear. I like the SHW with the pink.
> 
> KS Lucie Watson Lane
> Summer 2019
> View attachment 5338624
> 
> Bought as an easy care non leather bag for travel mostly but was great for lockdowns too. So much so I bought a similar black one. I like the luxury touches: leather handles and GHW.
> 
> Mulberry Mini Alexa
> Early 2022
> View attachment 5338626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all know the story of this. Went to look at a Bayswater and fell in love with this instead! Alexa and pink. Two of my favourite things.
> 
> I’ll post my one purple bag later.


Lovely pinks.  The leather and color on your Alexa is gorgeous.


Sunshine mama said:


> So here's a picture of a pink bag. I'm not using it today, but I thought I'd share. I added the silver chain for an extra bling, and also to use so that I don't grab the leather handle with my extra sanitized and lotioned hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338679


Adore this bag!


papertiger said:


> Aubergine/eggplant Is probably my favourite purple, very pretty TB


Agree, especially the eggplant shade that is so dark as to almost look black in the evening.
Congrats on your new goodies!


Jereni said:


> I’m excited for pink bag week bc it’s one of my three favorite colors for bags, and at this point I have more in this color family than any other.
> 
> *Chanel ‘Two Tone’ Flap (peachy pink):*
> Bought this bag preloved and it probably has satisfied my need for a classic mini. It is ever so slightly larger than a mini and that scale suits my frame. Plus, it is made out of a more sturdy material and I find that I don’t need to baby it.  If I could find this same bag in all black in the square shape I would be at purse peace with Chanel.
> View attachment 5338827
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Lee Radziwell Petite Double Bag*
> I bought this bag last year after having fallen in love with the taupe one I have in the same size and shape. If possible I love this one even more. I am hoping they do a few more colors in this style because I would like to add a third to my collection.
> View attachment 5338829
> 
> 
> *Coach Willis 18 (Rouge):*
> This one is from last year also. This is my pop of color pink bag. I love the shade and the quilting but I do wish the bag fit a little more on the inside.
> View attachment 5338831
> 
> 
> *Mansur Gavriel Mini Soft Lady (Peony):*
> I bought this bag in January and forgot to count it. It was on a sale so it was almost 50% off. Also a pop of color and actually easier to get things in and out of than the Coach.
> View attachment 5338840
> 
> 
> *Polene Cyme (Lilac):*
> They call this lilac but to me it is more pink than purple so I’m counting it here. I adore the curvy, bulb shape of this bag when it is cinched, and it is a great medium size (I have the smaller one). I will buy another in this style if they do more colors… I think about it in the ‘chalk’ color but I just can’t see getting another white / cream bag.
> View attachment 5338841
> 
> 
> 
> *Polene Mini Neuf (Blush):*
> I’d been debating their regular Neuf in blush FOREVER so when they came out with it in a mini, I went for it pretty quickly and I’m so happy with it. The curvy sculptural shape is just amazing. I’ll be getting another in black probably in the fall.
> View attachment 5338842
> 
> 
> 
> *Bally ‘Minibag’ (Blush)*
> … This just happened yesterday and well, I’m not sorry. This jumped out of the window at me the other day, I went back a week later and tried it on, came back a week later and got it. This bag breaks many of my normal dislikes in handbags: I’m not a fan of bigger logos, of small ‘saddle’ style bags, etc. But I cannot properly convey the gorgeous creaminess of the color, and the whipstitch strap is just :: Plus I think the pink lacquer on the logo helps take its loudness down a notch, and the turnlock is really easy and satisfying.
> View attachment 5338845
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Sorry about how long it got.


Such a beautiful range of pinks.  The Bally is gorgeous; a great addition!


whateve said:


> View attachment 5338946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the pinks I posted last year. All are Coach except the one on the right, which is Henri Bendel. I still have them all. Just shows I haven't been purging.
> I added this one last March. It was a great purchase. I love it. It's Coach Cashin 22 in cerise.
> View attachment 5338947
> 
> These are the purples I posted last year. I still have them all. Left to right, Coach, Balenciaga, BV, Longchamp.
> View attachment 5338953
> 
> 
> I added 2 more - vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in periwinkle and Fossil Gigi crossbody. Both were bargains.
> View attachment 5338954
> 
> View attachment 5338955


@whateve, what an array of pinks and purples.  That Coach cashin is very pretty and I love your Henri Bendel swirl pattern bags.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Beautiful pinks. These are very sophisticated shades. I think my favourites are your Mini Chanel and the Mini Soft Lady (great name!).
> 
> Great purchases. Must see the hold mini dress in metallics week!
> 
> Thanks, you are taller than me so I think that would work ok for me.
> 
> What a tragic story. No wonder you are anxious. Be gentle with yourself and good luck with your test.
> 
> I’m not only too cheap, I just couldn’t afford it even if I wanted to. I’ve been in LV too and couldn’t justify it either.
> 
> I have a purple Chanel which is perfect for this week.
> View attachment 5338909



Thank you! Haha, ‘sophisticated’ pink - I like that and am going to refer to them as that going forward.



whateve said:


> They are all lovely! I can see why you couldn't leave the Bally behind. Bally is a great brand that doesn't get much recognition on the forum.



It really is! I admired a few bags of theirs last year but had never purchased one. The leather on it is absolutely stunning.



Sparkletastic said:


> Pretty pinks!  Is the Chanel actually two different colors. It looks like one in the photo.
> And, your Polenes are adorable. Great additions!



Thank you! The Chanel is totally all one color, I’ve just never seen this style listed as anything other than ‘two tone’ even when it’s the same color.

For example this is also described as two tone even tho… it’s just black lol. This is the one I’d really like to add to my collection as my one black Chanel.






whateve said:


> View attachment 5338946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the pinks I posted last year. All are Coach except the one on the right, which is Henri Bendel. I still have them all. Just shows I haven't been purging.
> I added this one last March. It was a great purchase. I love it. It's Coach Cashin 22 in cerise.
> View attachment 5338947
> 
> These are the purples I posted last year. I still have them all. Left to right, Coach, Balenciaga, BV, Longchamp.
> View attachment 5338953
> 
> 
> I added 2 more - vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in periwinkle and Fossil Gigi crossbody. Both were bargains.
> View attachment 5338954
> 
> View attachment 5338955



Stunning pinks and purples! I adore the Coach periwinkle and that Cashin tote is amazing.



JenJBS said:


> So many beautiful bags!     I especially love the Polene bags!



Thanks! Polene is rapidly becoming my favorite non-luxury brand.



DME said:


> I believe @Sunshine mama does have that one, too, and I always love the way she styles it!
> 
> I think you’re also in the DC area? Just be forewarned that the City Center H leaves… a lot to be desired. If you do go, I would love to hear how you fare! I do most of my H shopping in Las Vegas because DC shows me no love, unfortunately.



Uh oh sounds ominous! Are they really rude there or something? Maybe I’ll just go in to look around and not ask about a bag at first.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Such a beautiful range of pinks.  The Bally is gorgeous; a great addition!
> 
> @whateve, what an array of pinks and purples.  That Coach cashin is very pretty and I love your Henri Bendel swirl pattern bags.



Thank you!


----------



## DME

baghabitz34 said:


> Straps:
> View attachment 5338808
> View attachment 5338809



These are amazing! I especially love the camo one in the second photo.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

My two pink bags. Will do my purple bags later this week.
Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
Rebecca Minkoff camera bag in metallic pink.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> Which H store do you shop at in LV?



My dedicated SA is at Crystals, but I’ll visit both Wynn (we usually stay at Wynn or Encore) or Bellagio. I am not one of those who is obsessed about shopping with only one SA.  Do you shop H there and, if so, do you have a preferred location?


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Thank you! Haha, ‘sophisticated’ pink - I like that and am going to refer to them as that going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> It really is! I admired a few bags of theirs last year but had never purchased one. The leather on it is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The Chanel is totally all one color, I’ve just never seen this style listed as anything other than ‘two tone’ even when it’s the same color.
> 
> For example this is also described as two tone even tho… it’s just black lol. This is the one I’d really like to add to my collection as my one black Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 5339049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning pinks and purples! I adore the Coach periwinkle and that Cashin tote is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Polene is rapidly becoming my favorite non-luxury brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh sounds ominous! Are they really rude there or something? Maybe I’ll just go in to look around and not ask about a bag at first.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



They aren’t rude, but they’re not eager to help, either. I usually have to flag down an SA for help, even when there’s a gaggle of them standing around. If you look at the H sub forum, then click on H shopping, there are threads for stores all over the world; DC is one in the list. Rumor has it things were better when they were located in Tysons (where the Tiffany is), but my interest in H didn’t come about until after they moved and things reportedly went downhill.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> My dedicated SA is at Crystals, but I’ll visit both Wynn (we usually stay at Wynn or Encore) or Bellagio. I am not one of those who is obsessed about shopping with only one SA.  Do you shop H there and, if so, do you have a preferred location?


The only store I've been in is Bellagio. I was wondering if Crystals would be better. We usually hang around Bellagio most of the time but it is fairly easy to walk over to Crystals.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> So my pinks today. Finally I can play:
> View attachment 5338605
> 
> 
> Coach Quilted Crosbie Carryall
> Spring 2016
> View attachment 5338608
> 
> This was my first Coach bag. DH gave it to me for a birthday. It is a brilliant summer day bag and holds loads. An open tote but with clever securely zipped pockets in the side quilted section. I loved the GHW and Coach hang tag. I also like that you can pull the wings in to change the shape and carry it crossbody, over the shoulder or by hand: great for shopping trips.
> View attachment 5338607
> 
> 
> Coach Nomad Western Crossbody
> Summer 2017
> View attachment 5338620
> 
> I had just bought a brown hobo online in the Coach summer sale and then went into the shop and saw this beautiful bag. I immediately returned the brown hobo which I didn’t love and exchanged it for this half price wonder. It was just so “Me” I had to have it. It can be worn crossbody for day time ease or over the shoulder by the western riveted handle for smarter wear. I like the SHW with the pink.
> 
> KS Lucie Watson Lane
> Summer 2019
> View attachment 5338624
> 
> Bought as an easy care non leather bag for travel mostly but was great for lockdowns too. So much so I bought a similar black one. I like the luxury touches: leather handles and GHW.
> 
> Mulberry Mini Alexa
> Early 2022
> View attachment 5338626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all know the story of this. Went to look at a Bayswater and fell in love with this instead! Alexa and pink. Two of my favourite things.
> 
> I’ll post my one purple bag later.


Love your pink collection! The mini Alexa is so fabulous.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cordeliere said:


> Where do you get your straps?  I really like the ringed lizard one.


such an inspiring collection!


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> I’m excited for pink bag week bc it’s one of my three favorite colors for bags, and at this point I have more in this color family than any other.
> 
> *Chanel ‘Two Tone’ Flap (peachy pink):*
> Bought this bag preloved and it probably has satisfied my need for a classic mini. It is ever so slightly larger than a mini and that scale suits my frame. Plus, it is made out of a more sturdy material and I find that I don’t need to baby it.  If I could find this same bag in all black in the square shape I would be at purse peace with Chanel.
> View attachment 5338827
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Lee Radziwell Petite Double Bag*
> I bought this bag last year after having fallen in love with the taupe one I have in the same size and shape. If possible I love this one even more. I am hoping they do a few more colors in this style because I would like to add a third to my collection.
> View attachment 5338829
> 
> 
> *Coach Willis 18 (Rouge):*
> This one is from last year also. This is my pop of color pink bag. I love the shade and the quilting but I do wish the bag fit a little more on the inside.
> View attachment 5338831
> 
> 
> *Mansur Gavriel Mini Soft Lady (Peony):*
> I bought this bag in January and forgot to count it. It was on a sale so it was almost 50% off. Also a pop of color and actually easier to get things in and out of than the Coach.
> View attachment 5338840
> 
> 
> *Polene Cyme (Lilac):*
> They call this lilac but to me it is more pink than purple so I’m counting it here. I adore the curvy, bulb shape of this bag when it is cinched, and it is a great medium size (I have the smaller one). I will buy another in this style if they do more colors… I think about it in the ‘chalk’ color but I just can’t see getting another white / cream bag.
> View attachment 5338841
> 
> 
> 
> *Polene Mini Neuf (Blush):*
> I’d been debating their regular Neuf in blush FOREVER so when they came out with it in a mini, I went for it pretty quickly and I’m so happy with it. The curvy sculptural shape is just amazing. I’ll be getting another in black probably in the fall.
> View attachment 5338842
> 
> 
> 
> *Bally ‘Minibag’ (Blush)*
> … This just happened yesterday and well, I’m not sorry. This jumped out of the window at me the other day, I went back a week later and tried it on, came back a week later and got it. This bag breaks many of my normal dislikes in handbags: I’m not a fan of bigger logos, of small ‘saddle’ style bags, etc. But I cannot properly convey the gorgeous creaminess of the color, and the whipstitch strap is just :: Plus I think the pink lacquer on the logo helps take its loudness down a notch, and the turnlock is really easy and satisfying.
> View attachment 5338845
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Sorry about how long it got.


such a lovely collection! I love that Chanel and your new purchase.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> View attachment 5338946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the pinks I posted last year. All are Coach except the one on the right, which is Henri Bendel. I still have them all. Just shows I haven't been purging.
> I added this one last March. It was a great purchase. I love it. It's Coach Cashin 22 in cerise.
> View attachment 5338947
> 
> These are the purples I posted last year. I still have them all. Left to right, Coach, Balenciaga, BV, Longchamp.
> View attachment 5338953
> 
> 
> I added 2 more - vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in periwinkle and Fossil Gigi crossbody. Both were bargains.
> View attachment 5338954
> 
> View attachment 5338955


I love your pink and purple rainbow!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Some bag/charm combos:
> View attachment 5338832
> View attachment 5338833
> View attachment 5338834
> View attachment 5338835
> View attachment 5338836
> View attachment 5338837
> View attachment 5338838
> View attachment 5338839


Great combos! Yoda is so cute.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I’m excited for pink bag week bc it’s one of my three favorite colors for bags, and at this point I have more in this color family than any other.
> 
> *Chanel ‘Two Tone’ Flap (peachy pink):*
> Bought this bag preloved and it probably has satisfied my need for a classic mini. It is ever so slightly larger than a mini and that scale suits my frame. Plus, it is made out of a more sturdy material and I find that I don’t need to baby it.  If I could find this same bag in all black in the square shape I would be at purse peace with Chanel.
> View attachment 5338827
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Lee Radziwell Petite Double Bag*
> I bought this bag last year after having fallen in love with the taupe one I have in the same size and shape. If possible I love this one even more. I am hoping they do a few more colors in this style because I would like to add a third to my collection.
> View attachment 5338829
> 
> 
> *Coach Willis 18 (Rouge):*
> This one is from last year also. This is my pop of color pink bag. I love the shade and the quilting but I do wish the bag fit a little more on the inside.
> View attachment 5338831
> 
> 
> *Mansur Gavriel Mini Soft Lady (Peony):*
> I bought this bag in January and forgot to count it. It was on a sale so it was almost 50% off. Also a pop of color and actually easier to get things in and out of than the Coach.
> View attachment 5338840
> 
> 
> *Polene Cyme (Lilac):*
> They call this lilac but to me it is more pink than purple so I’m counting it here. I adore the curvy, bulb shape of this bag when it is cinched, and it is a great medium size (I have the smaller one). I will buy another in this style if they do more colors… I think about it in the ‘chalk’ color but I just can’t see getting another white / cream bag.
> View attachment 5338841
> 
> 
> 
> *Polene Mini Neuf (Blush):*
> I’d been debating their regular Neuf in blush FOREVER so when they came out with it in a mini, I went for it pretty quickly and I’m so happy with it. The curvy sculptural shape is just amazing. I’ll be getting another in black probably in the fall.
> View attachment 5338842
> 
> 
> 
> *Bally ‘Minibag’ (Blush)*
> … This just happened yesterday and well, I’m not sorry. This jumped out of the window at me the other day, I went back a week later and tried it on, came back a week later and got it. This bag breaks many of my normal dislikes in handbags: I’m not a fan of bigger logos, of small ‘saddle’ style bags, etc. But I cannot properly convey the gorgeous creaminess of the color, and the whipstitch strap is just :: Plus I think the pink lacquer on the logo helps take its loudness down a notch, and the turnlock is really easy and satisfying.
> View attachment 5338845
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Sorry about how long it got.


Your Pinks are so elegant. I am starting to think maybe I would like a pink bag too.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I don't need anything from any of those brands. I have a 90s Chanel coin purse. I love it but it is all I need from Chanel. I've gone into LV stores many times and rarely have I seen anything I really wanted. If I found a vintage epi in good condition, I might like it. I hate that I can't completely evaluate the items without thinking of the status of the brand.
> 
> I'm too cheap to spend the amounts they charge for H and Chanel. I have a theory regarding price vs. quality. There is usually a big difference in quality between low priced and medium priced items. As the price goes up, eventually the quality gets so good it can't get much better. After that point, any extra cost is only justified if there are unique design details you can't get on a lower priced item.


I


whateve said:


> View attachment 5338946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the pinks I posted last year. All are Coach except the one on the right, which is Henri Bendel. I still have them all. Just shows I haven't been purging.
> I added this one last March. It was a great purchase. I love it. It's Coach Cashin 22 in cerise.
> View attachment 5338947
> 
> These are the purples I posted last year. I still have them all. Left to right, Coach, Balenciaga, BV, Longchamp.
> View attachment 5338953
> 
> 
> I added 2 more - vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in periwinkle and Fossil Gigi crossbody. Both were bargains.
> View attachment 5338954
> 
> View attachment 5338955


Such a fun and pretty collection. Fingers crossed it is only the dust. That would make me cough and sneeze non stop.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Thank you for your concern and the benefit of your experience. The worry that you might have something that could make you end up on a ventilator is so scary. We know someone who went in to get tested, before there were vaccinations, and on his way out of the testing center he collapsed and died. DH seems miserable but he is still able to eat, and he doesn't report a loss of taste. We are getting tested tomorrow. I wonder if I have it too. Even though I don't have major symptoms, my cough from my asthma is worse. That could just be a normal fluctuation since it has been bad for a few weeks. We have so much dust from the construction that could be causing it.


Sorry, I must be quite late to this but I haven't been able to keep up with the thread and have only just seen this.
I'm so sorry. I understand how stressful it is.
If it's any reassurance at all, even if your DH has caught it (and it may not be covid), it doesn't necessarily mean that you have, too. I know someone whose husband got it, then they decided there was no point isolating because they'd been sharing the same space already, and miraculously, she didn't catch it.
Omicron (which this may be if he hasn't lost his smell and taste) is often milder, especially for those vaxxed (and I recall you both are).
I understand that you're both in the vulnerable category (iirc he has a heart condition), but things have improved since the start of the pandemic, and many vulnerable people are getting through it with just mild symptoms. For all the hysteria (and anti-vax sentiment) around, the vaccines do seem to be helping tremendously with symptoms.
Keep your spirits up as best you can. It'll all be okay. 
PS- If he does test positive, please inform his cardiologist. Unlike regular patients, he may need a different medication regimen. I mention this because your testing centre may just tell you to isolate and only contact a doctor if things escalate, but I always feel it's best for people who have pre-existing conditions to be proactive.
And also, since you have asthma, I'd urge you to stay upright at all times. It'll help with breathing comfortably. I slept in a seated position both times I had it, and it really, really helped me.
Hoping all will be well.  

Edit: @Katinahat I've just seen that your kids have tested positive, too. I hope they're doing well and don't have any difficult symptoms. 

A harsh reminder that we're still battling this mad virus.  Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> That's so interesting, the bold silver chain _and_ the black handle really gives the pink some edge


Thank you. It was looking a little too pretty, so I decided it needed an edge.


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> Straps:
> View attachment 5338808
> View attachment 5338809


Such a pretty selection! I need to go shopping in your closet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! I love this bag! It’s the perfect pink and I love the double handle. You did great with the add.
> 
> Is this current collection? Me want!!


Thank you!
This is an older color.  Prada does have new colors though.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> That is a great idea and looks fab too!


Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Contributing to this weeks color theme... This is the 6123 Poppy Signature Duffle!


----------



## lill_canele

papertiger said:


> It's an expensive week
> 
> Just have a few confessions to make  . :
> 
> Apart from buying my Gucci Black/blk hw BTH this week
> 
> I also bought
> 
> 1 x Hermes lipstick (I lost my chapstick  )
> 
> 1 x Hermes silk carrels scarf. Having cried off this season's selection because they were too pastel and pretty, I bought a vintage special edition - that was floral and bright pastels   It is a good year to do so though because it's Queen Elizabeth's Plat Jubilee and it was a good price and Springtime pretty themes for what was her Golden Jubilee Regina. Just have to make sure I wear leaf greens/light olives and purples when I wear it coz it's not really my blue.
> 
> 1  x Ralph Lauren grey wool/cashmere/angora and leather knee length skirt. Sadly I think the dry cleaning bills will wipeout any savings from the sale. It does go with my Gucci black leather harness and new black BTH, what's a girl to do?
> 
> 1 x Norma Kamail gold mini-dress - I absolutely love it, but now I have to find a party



Sounds like a fun week! 
I'll be having an expensive week in the near future, haha. My local Hermes is has moved and is re-opening this week and March is also my bday month.
I've done a bit of a closet cleanout and sold some clothes and accessories. Going to mentally keep in mind what I already have and stick to my wishlist items! Or at least that's the plan lol 
Last checkbox before the shopping spree will be doing my taxes  and then the fun begins!


----------



## lill_canele

coffee2go said:


> Btw why do you think so many people think that H,LV and Chanel are the ultimate holy grail bags? Is it marketing brainwashing us, the supposed resale value and so? I haven’t owned any H,LV and Chanel yet, but I wouldn’t expect them to be any better than my other luxury bags… especially after reading a lot about quality issues with LV and Chanel… I remember one day a couple years ago when I was at LV store in Germany I was contemplating getting a cardholder or some other SLG, just cause I believed I should own smth from LV, when SA showed me what was available at the store, I was a bit “meh” as these SLGs weren’t any better than other SLGs I’ve seen and touched at other brands… I’m glad I didn’t buy anything as it wasn’t really me wanting a particular item, but more Instagram/YouTube influencing… Today I enjoy watching smaller Youtubers that showcase underrated brands and bags, and are more genuine about their likes and wants… The whole “it bag” frenzy is not working for me anymore, I don’t need any holy grail bag to feel good about my bag collection



I think part of it stems from history. Hermes, LV, and Chanel are very strong houses that have stood the test of time throughout history. They almost always are culturally or fashionably relevant while other houses' popularity sort of come and go with time.

Part of it is each houses' business and marketing model. Whether or not we like it or approve of it, we cannot deny that so far, it is working. People are still buying and still wanting to buy. As long as the demand is there, the house will stay "relatable" and popular.

And then, of course, part of it will be media, especially in the last generation, social media. That awareness and "hypeness" + "fomo", really hiked up these brand's popularity much faster than before. Whether it is a good or a bad thing, only time will tell. Which is why many of us on TPF advocate going for what you love vs what's on trend. 

(Not saying I explained everything, these are just a few things that came to mind).

But I do agree with @whateve 


whateve said:


> I don't need anything from any of those brands. I have a 90s Chanel coin purse. I love it but it is all I need from Chanel. I've gone into LV stores many times and rarely have I seen anything I really wanted. If I found a vintage epi in good condition, I might like it. I hate that I can't completely evaluate the items without thinking of the status of the brand.
> 
> I'm too cheap to spend the amounts they charge for H and Chanel. I have a theory regarding price vs. quality. There is usually a big difference in quality between low priced and medium priced items. As the price goes up, eventually the quality gets so good it can't get much better. After that point, any extra cost is only justified if there are unique design details you can't get on a lower priced item.



After I got my CF, I didn't really feel much of a need/want for other chanel items. I would most strongly consider a reissue or a bag in chevron, but I am in no hurry and my want isn't great enough to go buy it currently. Not a fan of waiting in long lines, maybe I'll go in the day there isn't one lol.
I tried so hard to like LV, made a few purchases here and there. The only thing that has remained in my collection is my 6 ring key holder.
As for Hermes, I will only buy what I want. And while I love the quota bags, I am in no hurry to get them anytime soon. I am a relatively patient hunter, and will only accept my specifications for an H bag on my terms. It may be up to Hermes to give me an offer, but I'm still the client who decides what products to buy. If they have all the time in the world to offer me, I have all the time to buy what I please if and when it pleases me.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Sorry, I must be quite late to this but I haven't been able to keep up with the thread and have only just seen this.
> I'm so sorry. I understand how stressful it is.
> If it's any reassurance at all, even if your DH has caught it (and it may not be covid), it doesn't necessarily mean that you have, too. I know someone whose husband got it, then they decided there was no point isolating because they'd been sharing the same space already, and miraculously, she didn't catch it.
> Omicron (which this may be if he hasn't lost his smell and taste) is often milder, especially for those vaxxed (and I recall you both are).
> I understand that you're both in the vulnerable category (iirc he has a heart condition), but things have improved since the start of the pandemic, and many vulnerable people are getting through it with just mild symptoms. For all the hysteria (and anti-vax sentiment) around, the vaccines do seem to be helping tremendously with symptoms.
> Keep your spirits up as best you can. It'll all be okay.
> PS- If he does test positive, please inform his cardiologist. Unlike regular patients, he may need a different medication regimen. I mention this because your testing centre may just tell you to isolate and only contact a doctor if things escalate, but I always feel it's best for people who have pre-existing conditions to be proactive.
> And also, since you have asthma, I'd urge you to stay upright at all times. It'll help with breathing comfortably. I slept in a seated position both times I had it, and it really, really helped me.
> Hoping all will be well.
> 
> Edit: @Katinahat I've just seen that your kids have tested positive, too. I hope they're doing well and don't have any difficult symptoms.
> 
> A harsh reminder that we're still battling this mad virus.  Stay safe, everyone.


Thank you! I appreciate your concern and your advice. I never thought about telling his cardiologist. That is good advice. I have slept sitting up before when I've been sick.

DH says on the one hand he hopes it isn't covid, but on the other hand, maybe it is better that it is if it gives him additional immunity.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Gucci black harness and NK gold mini dress!!!!!!  Dying to see action pics
> 
> late post to red/burgundy/purple week (cross posted from if you could only have one kelly thread)
> 32 sellier kelly Bordeaux or prune box; circa 2002 or 2007 or so.
> View attachment 5338958
> View attachment 5338959


Lovely bags and outfits. Where are they taken?


papertiger said:


> Here's one I prepared earlier
> 
> View attachment 5338937


Looking good PT!


dcooney4 said:


> I love love love your pinks !


Thank so much!


whateve said:


> View attachment 5338946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the pinks I posted last year. All are Coach except the one on the right, which is Henri Bendel. I still have them all. Just shows I haven't been purging.
> I added this one last March. It was a great purchase. I love it. It's Coach Cashin 22 in cerise.
> View attachment 5338947
> 
> These are the purples I posted last year. I still have them all. Left to right, Coach, Balenciaga, BV, Longchamp.
> View attachment 5338953
> 
> 
> I added 2 more - vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in periwinkle and Fossil Gigi crossbody. Both were bargains.
> View attachment 5338954
> 
> View attachment 5338955


I love your punks and purples. So many I’d like to have myself! Favourites are the Cashin and the Bal but all lovely!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Lovely pinks.  The leather and color on your Alexa is gorgeous.


Thanks so much. I like it very much too.


Jereni said:


> Thank you! Haha, ‘sophisticated’ pink - I like that and am going to refer to them as that going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> It really is! I admired a few bags of theirs last year but had never purchased one. The leather on it is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The Chanel is totally all one color, I’ve just never seen this style listed as anything other than ‘two tone’ even when it’s the same color.
> 
> For example this is also described as two tone even tho… it’s just black lol. This is the one I’d really like to add to my collection as my one black Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 5339049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning pinks and purples! I adore the Coach periwinkle and that Cashin tote is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Polene is rapidly becoming my favorite non-luxury brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh sounds ominous! Are they really rude there or something? Maybe I’ll just go in to look around and not ask about a bag at first.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Definitely sophisticated! And I love the Chanel on your wish list too.


JenJBS said:


> My two pink bags. Will do my purple bags later this week.
> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> Rebecca Minkoff camera bag in metallic pink.
> 
> View attachment 5339062
> View attachment 5339068


These are both beautiful!


Kimbashop said:


> Love your pink collection! The mini Alexa is so fabulous.


Thanks, I’m glad you like it too.


jblended said:


> Sorry, I must be quite late to this but I haven't been able to keep up with the thread and have only just seen this.
> I'm so sorry. I understand how stressful it is.
> If it's any reassurance at all, even if your DH has caught it (and it may not be covid), it doesn't necessarily mean that you have, too. I know someone whose husband got it, then they decided there was no point isolating because they'd been sharing the same space already, and miraculously, she didn't catch it.
> Omicron (which this may be if he hasn't lost his smell and taste) is often milder, especially for those vaxxed (and I recall you both are).
> I understand that you're both in the vulnerable category (iirc he has a heart condition), but things have improved since the start of the pandemic, and many vulnerable people are getting through it with just mild symptoms. For all the hysteria (and anti-vax sentiment) around, the vaccines do seem to be helping tremendously with symptoms.
> Keep your spirits up as best you can. It'll all be okay.
> PS- If he does test positive, please inform his cardiologist. Unlike regular patients, he may need a different medication regimen. I mention this because your testing centre may just tell you to isolate and only contact a doctor if things escalate, but I always feel it's best for people who have pre-existing conditions to be proactive.
> And also, since you have asthma, I'd urge you to stay upright at all times. It'll help with breathing comfortably. I slept in a seated position both times I had it, and it really, really helped me.
> Hoping all will be well.
> 
> Edit: @Katinahat I've just seen that your kids have tested positive, too. I hope they're doing well and don't have any difficult symptoms.
> 
> A harsh reminder that we're still battling this mad virus.  Stay safe, everyone.


Thanks so much. Just DD2 so far. She’s tired and bored but actually okay. The virus and the whole world is crazy these days!


SakuraSakura said:


> Contributing to this weeks color theme... This is the 6123 Poppy Signature Duffle!


A lovey bag! How are things with looking after your mum and the new boyfriend going?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Katinahat

@papertiger’s new Gucci is black with BHW if I remember right

Just got an email from Mulberry and this Alexa black with BHW is is their new section. I like the way it looks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

An older picture of my pink Papillon. This is the giant monogram I decided to get anyway due to the bag's tiny size, the pretty pink,  and the perfectly formed handles.


----------



## Katinahat

*February stats*
Bags - in/out 0
SLGs - in/out 0
Clothes - in/out 0
Bags Used - 14 _2 not worn last year_
Wishlist - 3 bags _Gucci & Aspinals_
New Stalking - Polene @Jereni


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> An older picture of my pink Papillon. This is the giant monogram I decided to get anyway due to its tiny size, the pretty pink,  and the perfectly formed handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339573


How come your Starbucks images looks like this! Beautiful bag. Beautiful image!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> How come your Starbucks images looks like this! Beautiful bag. Beautiful image!


You are too kind Kayinhat!!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> These are both beautiful!


[/QUOTE]

Thank you!    That back Mulberry with black hardware is extraordinary!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> *February stats*
> Bags - in/out 0
> SLGs - in/out 0
> Clothes - in/out 0
> Bags Used - 14 _2 not worn last year_
> Wishlist - 3 bags _Gucci & Aspinals_
> New Stalking - Polene @Jereni
> View attachment 5339570



Nice!  Yeah… Polene is addictive.


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Sounds like a fun week!
> I'll be having an expensive week in the near future, haha. My local Hermes is has moved and is re-opening this week and March is also my bday month.
> I've done a bit of a closet cleanout and sold some clothes and accessories. Going to mentally keep in mind what I already have and stick to my wishlist items! Or at least that's the plan lol
> Last checkbox before the shopping spree will be doing my taxes  and then the fun begins!


Happy early birthday! Sounds like a lot of fun! 
@Katinahat thanks! Pics taken in my closet


----------



## behindtheseams

An update from the end of *February*:

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 2
Accessories in: 2
Accessories out: 1
Clothes in: 0
Clothes out: 0
I ended up selling 2 handbags and 1 wallet, then purchased 2 pairs of leather sneakers to replace ones that were falling apart at the soles. Does anyone else go through rubber soles very quickly? I feel like I don't walk that much more than the average American, yet my sneakers rarely last more than a year.

I still have 4 more bags listed online, but I doubt those will sell anytime soon as they are from less popular designers like Alexander McQueen. As for my handbag wishlist, I was eyeing the Polene Micro Numero Un and the Mulberry Mini Alexa. However, I think the Micro is just a smidge too tiny (plus I already have a Micro Peekaboo, which is similar in size but can fit a card case). I'm a bit concerned about wear and tear on the Mini Alexa, especially on hardware; I have a Top Handle Lily that I purchased last year, so I plan to use that more to see how that bag wears over time before committing to a Mini Alexa.

*YTD:*

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 3
Accessories in: 2
Accessories out: 3
Clothes in: 0
Clothes out: 0



behindtheseams said:


> *January Stats*
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 1
> Accessories In: 0
> Accessories Out: 2
> Clothes In: 0
> Clothes Out: 0
> *Goals Check-In*
> 
> Add no more than 5 new items to my wardrobe - S_o far, so good!_
> Let go of at least 3 bags from my current collection - _I sold one Burberry handbag this month, and I have 6 more bags listed in various consignment/second-hand stores. Already received some lowball offers, but I'd rather wait for a reasonable price rather than move to sell quickly._
> Implement a 1-out-1-in policy for any new handbags or jewelry pieces_ - No problems here, but it's early in the year. I'm still thinking about whether I'd like to include gifted items in this policy... My main goal is to be a more mindful consumer, including having an abundance mindset. For those of you who set numbers-oriented goals, do you include gifts or only items you personally purchase?_


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

lill_canele said:


> It may be up to Hermes to give me an offer, but I'm still the client who decides what products to buy. If they have all the time in the world to offer me, I have all the time to buy what I please if and when it pleases me.


 I think this is the healthiest approach to any buying. The money is in our pocket and in our control. It’s up to the brands to serve up an item / value prop worth earning that money. 


Katinahat said:


> @papertiger’s new Gucci is black with BHW if I remember right
> 
> Just got an email from Mulberry and this Alexa black with BHW is is their new section. I like the way it looks!
> 
> View attachment 5339556


Ooooh! Love this. It’s got a Bal City edgy vibe in all black.

—————

*February Check in*

• Bags In / Out: 0/0
(Two bag listed for sale. Need the handbag genie to sprinkle some dust and get these gone.)

• ✅ Extend 100% success rate metric to all meaningful wardrobe purchases - handbags, shoes, jewelry. 

• ✅ Purchase no more than 3 bags: black tote, gold WOC and serindipity bag.

• ❌ Wear 5 least used bags at least 4 times this year (presuming quarantine lifts by June.)


----------



## dcooney4

behindtheseams said:


> An update from the end of *February*:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 2
> Accessories in: 2
> Accessories out: 1
> Clothes in: 0
> Clothes out: 0
> I ended up selling 2 handbags and 1 wallet, then purchased 2 pairs of leather sneakers to replace ones that were falling apart at the soles. Does anyone else go through rubber soles very quickly? I feel like I don't walk that much more than the average American, yet my sneakers rarely last more than a year.
> 
> I still have 4 more bags listed online, but I doubt those will sell anytime soon as they are from less popular designers like Alexander McQueen. As for my handbag wishlist, I was eyeing the Polene Micro Numero Un and the Mulberry Mini Alexa. However, I think the Micro is just a smidge too tiny (plus I already have a Micro Peekaboo, which is similar in size but can fit a card case). I'm a bit concerned about wear and tear on the Mini Alexa, especially on hardware; I have a Top Handle Lily that I purchased last year, so I plan to use that more to see how that bag wears over time before committing to a Mini Alexa.
> 
> *YTD:*
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories in: 2
> Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 0
> Clothes out: 0


Great Stats!


----------



## behindtheseams

dcooney4 said:


> Great Stats!


Thank you! I'm still sticking to my 1-in-1-out policy for handbags, so no new bags until I can sell at least one more. My plan for March is to rotate my bags more so my least-used bags also get some love.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   That back Mulberry with black hardware is extraordinary!


It is! I’d be tempted if I didn’t already have a black Alexa.


Jereni said:


> Nice!  Yeah… Polene is addictive.


Beautiful bags for lots of browsing!


880 said:


> Happy early birthday! Sounds like a lot of fun!
> @Katinahat thanks! Pics taken in my closet


I wondered if it was your closet. It’s fabulous!


behindtheseams said:


> An update from the end of *February*:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 2
> Accessories in: 2
> Accessories out: 1
> Clothes in: 0
> Clothes out: 0
> I ended up selling 2 handbags and 1 wallet, then purchased 2 pairs of leather sneakers to replace ones that were falling apart at the soles. Does anyone else go through rubber soles very quickly? I feel like I don't walk that much more than the average American, yet my sneakers rarely last more than a year.
> 
> I still have 4 more bags listed online, but I doubt those will sell anytime soon as they are from less popular designers like Alexander McQueen. As for my handbag wishlist, I was eyeing the Polene Micro Numero Un and the Mulberry Mini Alexa. However, I think the Micro is just a smidge too tiny (plus I already have a Micro Peekaboo, which is similar in size but can fit a card case). I'm a bit concerned about wear and tear on the Mini Alexa, especially on hardware; I have a Top Handle Lily that I purchased last year, so I plan to use that more to see how that bag wears over time before committing to a Mini Alexa.
> 
> *YTD:*
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories in: 2
> Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 0
> Clothes out: 0


Can I ask why your are concerned about wear and tear? Have you had a bad experience? I think you know I’m a Mulberry fan. If it helps, none of my bags have issues with wear on the HW and the leather is robust too. 


Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh! Love this. It’s got a Bal City edgy vibe in all black.
> 
> —————
> 
> *February Check in*
> 
> • Bags In / Out: 0/0
> (Two bag listed for sale. Need the handbag genie to sprinkle some dust and get these gone.)
> 
> • ✅ Extend 100% success rate metric to all meaningful wardrobe purchases - handbags, shoes, jewelry.
> 
> • ✅ Purchase no more than 3 bags: black tote, gold WOC and serindipity bag.
> 
> • ❌ Wear 5 least used bags at least 4 times this year (presuming quarantine lifts by June.)


Yes, exactly. Edgy like a Bal - great comparison!

Love the emphasis of your stats too.


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Sounds like a fun week!
> I'll be having an expensive week in the near future, haha. My local Hermes is has moved and is re-opening this week and March is also my bday month.
> I've done a bit of a closet cleanout and sold some clothes and accessories. Going to mentally keep in mind what I already have and stick to my wishlist items! Or at least that's the plan lol
> Last checkbox before the shopping spree will be doing my taxes  and then the fun begins!



Well done  !

I need another clear out too. I need some more space and there is a collection later on this week. 

I tried on a swimsuit in Hermes and I didn't buy it so I think I got away lightly and would like a medal TY  

The scarf I was lucky with. It wasn't cheap but they hadn't recognised it as a special ed. I'd been eying it tentatively online and hoping it wouldn't sell out before it reached the end of the month. More importantly I had a lovely day out in delightful company and that's a blessing of the human hind, the scarf is now associated with happiness and  .


----------



## Sunshine mama

A couple more old pictures.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> @papertiger’s new Gucci is black with BHW if I remember right
> 
> Just got an email from Mulberry and this Alexa black with BHW is is their new section. I like the way it looks!
> 
> View attachment 5339556



 

Cool bag! Reminds me of my all-black paddington too.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> *February stats*
> Bags - in/out 0
> SLGs - in/out 0
> Clothes - in/out 0
> Bags Used - 14 _2 not worn last year_
> Wishlist - 3 bags _Gucci & Aspinals_
> New Stalking - Polene @Jereni
> View attachment 5339570


Great stats!


----------



## papertiger

behindtheseams said:


> An update from the end of *February*:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 2
> Accessories in: 2
> Accessories out: 1
> Clothes in: 0
> Clothes out: 0
> I ended up selling 2 handbags and 1 wallet, then purchased 2 pairs of leather sneakers to replace ones that were falling apart at the soles. Does anyone else go through rubber soles very quickly? I feel like I don't walk that much more than the average American, yet my sneakers rarely last more than a year.
> 
> I still have 4 more bags listed online, but I doubt those will sell anytime soon as they are from less popular designers like Alexander McQueen. As for my handbag wishlist, I was eyeing the Polene Micro Numero Un and the Mulberry Mini Alexa. However, I think the Micro is just a smidge too tiny (plus I already have a Micro Peekaboo, which is similar in size but can fit a card case). I'm a bit concerned about wear and tear on the Mini Alexa, especially on hardware; I have a Top Handle Lily that I purchased last year, so I plan to use that more to see how that bag wears over time before committing to a Mini Alexa.
> 
> *YTD:*
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories in: 2
> Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 0
> Clothes out: 0



Isn't it weird that the McQueen bags don't sell very well (apart from the clutches). They make some really nice bags


----------



## baghabitz34

@Sparkletastic The Dior & Fendi are gorgeous
@Jereni Pretty pinks…really like the peachy pink Chanel & the Polene bags
@Katinahat Love the deep pink of the Coach and Alexa
@DME love the charms. I have a Laduree charm too. It always sparks conversation or comment


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> A couple more olde pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339668
> View attachment 5339669



What is the second one with the watermelon purse, it's so pretty


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> An older picture of my pink Papillon. This is the giant monogram I decided to get anyway due to the bag's tiny size, the pretty pink,  and the perfectly formed handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339573


I'd like to get a bag in this shape. Yours is beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

Sorry my multi-quotes doesn't work for me at all. 

End of term month report 

 Feb stats:

Bags in: 1 - but I still don't have it by my side yet  
Bags out: 0 
Accessories in: 0
Accessories out: 1 
Scarves in: 1
Scarves out: 0
Clothes in: 2 (still waiting for delivery of the dress)
Clothes out: 3


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> It is! I’d be tempted if I didn’t already have a black Alexa.
> 
> Beautiful bags for lots of browsing!
> 
> I wondered if it was your closet. It’s fabulous!
> 
> Can I ask why your are concerned about wear and tear? Have you had a bad experience? I think you know I’m a Mulberry fan. If it helps, none of my bags have issues with wear on the HW and the leather is robust too.
> 
> Yes, exactly. Edgy like a Bal - great comparison!
> 
> Love the emphasis of your stats too.


Thanks so much   DH actually has a better closet, but mine has more hanging space. But both are somewhat 5emporary as we’ve waited almost a year to get approval to gut renovate another apt where we can have a larger one to share. I did put my RTW on more substantial shaped hangers rather than the skinny velvet ones, so my stuff isn’t as squished. I also think I shop less when I can see exactly what I already own. here is his closet (rug was chosen by the closet organizer but DH said he liked it) and mine.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I'd like to get a bag in this shape. Yours is beautiful!


Thank you Whateve! I would like to add a couple more in this shape too.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> What is the second one with the watermelon purse, it's so pretty


Thank you. It's called a Nora kisslock crossbody from Coach.  I added the bamboo handle.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It's called a Nora kisslock crossbody from Coach.  I added the bamboo handle.



Well done!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> @papertiger’s new Gucci is black with BHW if I remember right
> 
> Just got an email from Mulberry and this Alexa black with BHW is is their new section. I like the way it looks!
> 
> View attachment 5339556


That’s stunning! I’ve been looking at Mulberry bags lately, might need to look at the Alexa too.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> @papertiger’s new Gucci is black with BHW if I remember right
> 
> Just got an email from Mulberry and this Alexa black with BHW is is their new section. I like the way it looks!
> 
> View attachment 5339556


so do I!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> A couple more old pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339668
> View attachment 5339669


I love both of these! That little slice of watermellon wallet next to your kisslock is especially adorable.


----------



## baghabitz34

@whateve nice pinks & purples. I especially like the Coach Sonoma in periwinkle 
@DME , @Kimbashop , @Sunshine mama thanks for the strap love
@dcooney4 I love baby Yoda. I got a giant plushy one for Christmas - obsessed!
@JenJBS the leather on the Mansur Gabriel looks so nice & smooshy


----------



## 880

Wait, @Sparkletastic



Sparkletastic said:


> Purchase no more than 3 bags: black tote, gold WOC and serindipity bag.



3 bags in February???


----------



## DME

baghabitz34 said:


> @Sparkletastic The Dior & Fendi are gorgeous
> @Jereni Pretty pinks…really like the peachy pink Chanel & the Polene bags
> @Katinahat Love the deep pink of the Coach and Alexa
> @DME love the charms. I have a Laduree charm too. It always sparks conversation or comment



It’s such a great charm, isn’t it? I first came across it at a Chanel store when it was hanging from the LV Neverfull of a fellow shopper. A little time with Google well spent and I found out who made it, then ordered one. I’ve since had their macarons, most recently on a trip to London. So good! We now have a kiosk at my local mall, but no bag charms for sale. (You better believe I checked!)


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> The only store I've been in is Bellagio. I was wondering if Crystals would be better. We usually hang around Bellagio most of the time but it is fairly easy to walk over to Crystals.



I find Bellagio to be better stocked, but the SAs at Crystals are nicer, and I really like their new, multi-level store. The SA I work with at Crystals is the only one who ever followed up with me, so she continues to get most of my business!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I wish I could find the perfect daily bag for daily use. I would wear it daily forever and would make sure I had a few back ups in case it died. My Bal First is close in terms of functionality, but I am tired of the biker vibe. If I could find another bag that I could shoulder carry, was light and the exact right size, had touchable leather, and had a closure that I liked better than the zipper, I would pay BIG money for it and be thrilled to end the search for the perfect bag. Bore me that way, please


I always wanted a bal first, but by the time I finally purchased one, I realized it didn’t feel like me. 

it may be obvious, but have you tried a hobo like BV (Tomas Maier); the Hermes trim (available at resale under 1K usd; I like the 35 Trim II); or the Gucci Jackie?


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> A couple more old pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339668
> View attachment 5339669


The purple turnlock bag is so pretty!     
The pink is really cute. But that purple... 



baghabitz34 said:


> @JenJBS the leather on the Mansur Gabriel looks so nice & smooshy


Thank you!  It is! I have a weakness for smooshy bags.


----------



## behindtheseams

Katinahat said:


> Can I ask why your are concerned about wear and tear? Have you had a bad experience? I think you know I’m a Mulberry fan. If it helps, none of my bags have issues with wear on the HW and the leather is robust too.



Thanks, that's good to hear! A Youtuber (Chase Amie, I think?) mentioned that she didn't expect the Mini Alexa to wear very well in one of her reviews. If I recall correctly, her concerns were more around the leather creasing and the general structure of the bag. I've also seen display models with scratched-up/chipped hardware, although those tend to get a lot more wear and tear by virtue of being constantly handled by various shoppers.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> A lovey bag! How are things with looking after your mum and the new boyfriend going?



Aww, thank you for asking, friend! My mom is doing alright. It's a pretty severe injury so I've been quite attentive, borderline suffocating  It's hard for me to go out as I get worried something might happen to her. She has a very long way to go. I'm trying my best to be optimistic.

My boyfriend and I haven't talked in the past week. Some of you may find this strange but he's neurodivergent and it's to be expected. I thought that it was my duty as his girlfriend to do my research so that I can better understand him and his needs. At this point I'm going with the flow and assuming only positive things. If there was a problem he would've said so by now. Truthfully I am feeling some of my anxious attachment issues rising to the surface ; however, I am solely responsible for getting through them.


How are you? In fact, how is everyone else today and generally?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> *February stats*
> Bags - in/out 0
> SLGs - in/out 0
> Clothes - in/out 0
> Bags Used - 14 _2 not worn last year_
> Wishlist - 3 bags _Gucci & Aspinals_
> New Stalking - Polene @Jereni
> View attachment 5339570



Whoa, that's spectacular! Please put my life into a pie-chart for me!


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> I always wanted a bal first, but by the time I finally purchased one, I realized it didn’t feel like me.
> 
> *it may be obvious, but have you tried a* hobo like BV (Tomas Maier); *the Hermes trim *(available at resale under 1K usd; I like the 35 Trim II); or the Gucci Jackie?



Thank you for considering my specs for an ideal bag.   I was thinking along the same lines.   This Trim 31 was my last purchase (December).    I have been ambivalent about it.  I had tried a friend's Trim on my shoulder a few years ago and it felt great.   This one does not feel so great.  I don't like the way it touches my armpit.   I didn't think about the possibility that different years might have straps of different lengths.   


It does have a strap extension, but the short strap is about an inch too short, and I don't wear anything but clutch-sized bags on a long strap.  It won't take a generic strap because the connection is a buckle--not a ring.     I am on a diet with a goal to lose about 25 pounds over the course of the coming year.   I have lost 5 pounds in the first month, so I am optimistic that this will be the time.  I am hoping when I lose a little of the fat bugling from around my bra, that the short strap will feel more comfortable.  Again, thanks for your problem solving efforts on my behalf.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for considering my specs for an ideal bag.   I was thinking along the same lines.   This Trim 31 was my last purchase (December).    I have been ambivalent about it.  I had tried a friend's Trim on my shoulder a few years ago and it felt great.   This one does not feel so great.  I don't like the way it touches my armpit.   I didn't think about the possibility that different years might have straps of different lengths.
> View attachment 5339937
> 
> It does have a strap extension, but the short strap is about an inch too short, and I don't wear anything but clutch-sized bags on a long strap.  It won't take a generic strap because the connection is a buckle--not a ring.     I am on a diet with a goal to lose about 25 pounds over the course of the coming year.   I have lost 5 pounds in the first month, so I am optimistic that this will be the time.  I am hoping when I lose a little of the fat bugling from around my bra, that the short strap will feel more comfortable.  Again, thanks for your problem solving efforts on my behalf.


I personally do not like the trim 31 (it looked like this one above) I found the 35 more comfortable and it’s north south shape more appealing. Someone here also suggested using a thin belt to elongate the strap. Just food for thought  ive also been on a weight loss journey, and yes, shorter straps can be less comfy! Good luck on yours! Hugs

here are some pics of the 35  trim II (bought at resale for around 800 USD each i think) barenia and pebbled leather




forgot to add some of the BV hobos have more generous shoulder drops than others. I think the cervo hobo is more NS too, but of course the BV ladies on that thread would know best


----------



## whateve

February stats

0 bags in
0 bags out
0 SLGs in
2 SLGs out

Carried 14 purses.


YTD stats

0 bags in
0 bags out
0 SLGs in
2 SLGs out


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> I personally do not like the trim 31 (it looked like this one above) I found the 35 more comfortable and it’s north south shape more appealing. Someone here also suggested using a thin belt to elongate the strap. Just food for thought  ive also been on a weight loss journey, and yes, shorter straps can be less comfy! Good luck on yours! Hugs
> 
> here are some pics of the 35  trim II (bought at resale for around 800 USD each i think) barenia and pebbled leather
> View attachment 5339953
> View attachment 5339956
> View attachment 5339957
> 
> forgot to add some of the BV hobos have more generous shoulder drops than others. I think the cervo hobo is more NS too, but of course the BV ladies on that thread would know best


Your barenia is beautiful.  You got great prices.  Congrats.
I am a small bag girl.  28-30 is ideal.  35 anything is too big for me.  Many of my bag mistakes have been because something was too big for me.  You rock the 35 well.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> My two pink bags. Will do my purple bags later this week.
> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> Rebecca Minkoff camera bag in metallic pink.
> 
> View attachment 5339062
> View attachment 5339068


Your camera bag looks like a lovely lilac/pink to me.  Very pretty colors!


Sunshine mama said:


> A couple more old pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339668
> View attachment 5339669


Adorable bags and beautiful pictures!

I will post my pink bags in a day or two.  Going to see if I can do a group picture.

I am abysmal at bag stats but will try:
Bags and slgs in :  0
Bags out:  1, Saint Laurent college bag


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cordeliere said:


> I am a small bag girl.  28-30 is ideal.  35 anything is too big for me.  Many of my bag mistakes have been because something was too big for me.


A BV hobo is a great idea, maybe in a smaller size.  I prefer structured top-handle bags, so I have not tried any of the bags mentioned below, but perhaps you might find something interesting. 
The Prada Cleo bag comes to mind, as does the Givenchy soft Antigona (although that does have a zipper closure).  I leave most of my zipper bags partially open most of the time for easy access to items.
Ferragamo has the Trifolio shoulder bag on their website and it comes in two sizes.  And then there's also the Delvaux Pin bag, which has a very casual vibe, IMO.  Sorry but not sure how to link pictures.  Good luck in your quest and hope you find the perfect bag for you!


----------



## More bags

coffee2go said:


> As for logos, it got me thinking, but if I look back I don’t think I ever owned a bag with a heavy branding, except for Chloe C bags, but it’s just a C shaped hardware, not a “Chloe” written all over the bag, and a Marc Jacobs tote bag, which is done in a fun way and doesn’t feel tacky for me. Maybe this is why I never owned any bag from LV or anything monogrammed as I don’t like logos to be in your face. I think a bag should stand out for it’s design, not a brand name slapped over it, it’s just too lazy for me… speaking of, today I’m going for a day trip with my beautiful Valextra Iside, I just adore it’s sleek design
> 
> View attachment 5337573


Your Iside is gorgeous- which size is yours?


Jereni said:


> Also a little late, but: sharing my bag charms.
> 
> These are three that rotate, although I do have a favorite pairing for each.
> 
> View attachment 5337739
> 
> 
> For example the monkey almost always would be worn on my Prada.
> View attachment 5337742
> 
> 
> The crane is new, I bought it for one TB bag but it goes better with this one:
> View attachment 5337748
> 
> 
> And then I have some charms from Kendra Scott that are supposed to be jewelry but I like them on these bags.
> View attachment 5337755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337756


Beautiful bags and pairings! I love the monkey!


JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Sunshine!     It would be nice if that is why.
> 
> Here's the (early) birthday bag!
> 
> View attachment 5337766
> View attachment 5337767


Yay, happy early birthday! congratulations on your bday bag, great colour!

@Katinahat I’m sorry to hear your DD caught Covid. I hope she’s got mild symptoms and recovers quickly. The regular beige Aspinal Lottie is very pretty.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I love the Poppy! I used to have the charm of this bag, and another Coach bag with a Poppy. I still have my C quilted nylon bag with the fur. I adore that use of the logo. I had another Coach logo bag I loved. I only sold it because it was getting wrinkled to the point that the design wasn't as crisp.
> 
> View attachment 5337857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337858
> 
> 
> ETA: I liked Coach signature fabric when they did it in less common colors, like navy and purple.
> I hope you and your husband are doing okay and you get negative test results.


I like the shape of this bag, and pretty cool shades.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, sorry to hear your daughter is sick.  Hope she recovers quickly and everyone stays in good health.
> 
> I was going to wait until tomorrow (pink bag week) to post my Gucci bag, but decided to post today since this bag is under discussion.  This bag is very handy and convenient.  It holds a lot and I love the color.  I did not like the way it looked on me crossbody so I got two holes added to the strap and wear it as a shoulder bag, which I prefer.
> @Katinahat, regarding your question about the white bag vs black bag, I like them both, but I don't have any white bags because I perceive them as being higher maintenance (for me).  That is something you may wish to consider as you think about these bags.
> The Aspinal is a nice bag as well:  It's a shoulder/flap bag vs Gucci camera bag style, and I don't know if you prefer one style over the other.
> Regarding logos, while I am generally not a fan of a big logo, I have purchased bags with logos if I like the overall bag design.
> This is an older picture taken a couple of summers ago.
> View attachment 5338058


This is a lovely colour!
@SakuraSakura I hope your mom recovers quickly. She’s lucky to have you look after her.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of "dated" handbags... when I picked up this old girl in a charity shop my DD rolled her eyes.
> In my opinion it might not actually be timeless, but certainly deserves a place in my collection. 4€ (and a couple of hours refreshing the black leather, repairing bald spots in the tapestry and steaming the bag) well spent.
> 
> View attachment 5338184


So pretty - it’s lovely!


----------



## Jereni

Lovin everyone’s stats! Here are mine:

Bags In: 3
Bags Out: 2
SLG In: 0
SLG Out: 2


I wore 30 different bags
In terms of exercising add-ons to my bags, I wore the short gold chain twice with two different bags and my whipstitch strap with my Prada once
I am tempted by new super summery bags that are starting to emerge but I have not bought any …yet.
I really need to stick to this last one I think. No needless raffia or straw bags-of-the-moment.

Overall, I’m still finding that I’m rotating my collection… I currently have 4 bags I bought last year that turned out not to be a good idea. Fortunately 3 of them were not very much and I can resell for probably about the same. 2 of the 4 were fulfilling specific needs I’d like in my collection, I haven’t found the right replacement yet, but I think I should get rid of them all the same as I’m not wearing them.


----------



## More bags

afroken said:


> Purple week!
> @Kimbashop @JenJBS and other purple lovers, looking forward to what you share this week!
> 
> One of my favourite purple bags: Balenciaga City in ultraviolet
> View attachment 5338362
> 
> 
> Another purple favourite, I’ve shown this one here before: Proenza Schouler PS1 in amethyst
> View attachment 5338363
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Campana in Mona Lisa:
> View attachment 5338364
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Calista Midi:
> View attachment 5338368
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Jules:
> View attachment 5338369


  


baghabitz34 said:


> I have the large Lottie. I personally don’t find it too large.
> For me, it’s  big enough for day but small enough for dinner.
> View attachment 5338372
> 
> A bag spill from the summer.


Great bag, wonderful bag spill pic.


Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Pink Bags*
> 
> Pink is my faaaaaaaaaavorite color in the world!!  But, I struggle to find pink clothes in my style. So, I indulge my love for pink in my bags and shoes. (I don’t care for purple so I have no purple bags.)
> 
> *2016:*
> • *Prada Mini Double Zip Tote *in Tamaris (salmon pink) saffiano leather w/ghw
> View attachment 5338396
> 
> This is the bag I’ve owned the longest. I never see it going anywhere regardless of changing trends because it just “works” for me!  And, it’s the first premier designer bag that I bought that wasn’t a preloved compromise so it’s special to me.  _I actually want another in a different color but that desire hasn’t reached the level of buy. Plus, I’m scared of the huge number of fakes._
> 
> *2022:*
> As stated, I still have the Prada but added these along the way:
> 
> • *Miss Dior Sliding Chain* in Hot Pink Lambskin w/shw.
> _Ohmigoodness I adore this bag. I’m so glad I bought it instead of another Chanel. _
> View attachment 5338397
> 
> 
> • *Fendi Mini Mon Tresor *in pale pink leather w/ mixed silver and rose gold hw. _OK. I’m swooning again. This bag is the epitome of the feeling (not necessarily style) I want from any new bags - joyful fun, unique & fresh but not trendy_
> View attachment 5338398
> 
> 
> • *Jimmy Choo Mini Bon Bon* in pink silk with crystal embellished ghw
> View attachment 5338399
> 
> Remember I purchased this resale and was disappointed because it had undisclosed stains and snags? Well, I sent it a friend who felt she could do something with it to make it wearable. She just said she found a solution, is fixing it and will be sending it back to me. She won’t tell me what she did but, I’m excited to see!





papertiger said:


> I don't have many purple except this violet Gucci lizard clutch and a deep blue-purple metallic Sersio Rossi clutch with gunmetal hardware, but I think it's in another house.
> 
> View attachment 5338462
> 
> 
> This my small Gucci fuchsia interlocking, I also have a Paul Smith blush pink and sig rainbow swirl satchel I think my sister gave me, a Vivianne Westwood suede bag I hope to sell, and one of the first bags proper I ever had, a pink velour and snakeskin Italian bag that I once showed @Sparkletastic but I need to find the picture.
> 
> View attachment 5338461


I love both!


----------



## More bags

coffee2go said:


> Showcasing bags of the week: purple Tumi backpack and nude pink Alaia Cecile bag


I like that backpack and the shape of your Cecile.


coffee2go said:


> I also almost forgot about other pink/purple bags I used to have:
> - a pink leather bag I bought in Florence, similar shape and style to LV Alma… not sure why I gave this bag away, actually if I get LV bag one day it would be Alma, as I like the shape of the bag… my bag was nice, maybe the lining was cheaply made, but the leather was amazing, made in Tuscany
> - a Furla nylon tote bag in purple (similar shade as my current Tumi backpack, and both are nylon!), I couldn’t find any proper photo, so sourced some pics from the Internet, mine was in purple just as on the second pic
> 
> View attachment 5338560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338562


The Florence bag is fabulous!


coffee2go said:


> Also I just realized I didn’t participate in last week’s color showcase, I don’t have any yellow or orange bag now, except to my Furla bag that features a bit of yellow…
> But I used to have a Michael Kors tote bag in yellow, which I loved to wear in summer and it lasted me a few good years and also a Zara plastic clutch in neon yellow that was my favorite summer clutch for a season or two until it broke… oh anyone remembers the trend for neon transparent bags? Like Furla Candy bag?
> 
> View attachment 5338563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338566


You have a great eye for colours - these are so happy!


----------



## More bags

DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to posting my bag charms and straps. The first three photos represent my LV collection, while the last is Mautto in the style of LV. The third photo are charms for very specific bags, so they’re stored with those bags. The rest are used interchangeably.
> 
> View attachment 5338577
> View attachment 5338578
> View attachment 5338579
> View attachment 5338580
> 
> 
> Next up: Coach, Kate Spade and Michael Kors.
> 
> View attachment 5338581
> 
> 
> Ferragamo, Hermes and Laduree.
> 
> View attachment 5338583
> View attachment 5338584
> View attachment 5338585
> 
> 
> Etsy sellers and fur charms (top row is Michael Kors and Fendi, bottom row are non-branded).
> 
> View attachment 5338586
> View attachment 5338587
> 
> 
> Here’s how I store my charms! Silly use for my LV Nice BB and Nano, but…
> 
> View attachment 5338589
> 
> 
> Finally, here’s the only interesting strap I own. It’s from an Etsy seller and is inspired by the LV MPA strap. I have some simple chains from Mautto in gold and silver. Some of my bags have removable straps, but I’m not one to mix and match.
> 
> View attachment 5338590





Katinahat said:


> So my pinks today. Finally I can play:
> View attachment 5338605
> 
> 
> Coach Quilted Crosbie Carryall
> Spring 2016
> View attachment 5338608
> 
> This was my first Coach bag. DH gave it to me for a birthday. It is a brilliant summer day bag and holds loads. An open tote but with clever securely zipped pockets in the side quilted section. I loved the GHW and Coach hang tag. I also like that you can pull the wings in to change the shape and carry it crossbody, over the shoulder or by hand: great for shopping trips.
> View attachment 5338607
> 
> 
> Coach Nomad Western Crossbody
> Summer 2017
> View attachment 5338620
> 
> I had just bought a brown hobo online in the Coach summer sale and then went into the shop and saw this beautiful bag. I immediately returned the brown hobo which I didn’t love and exchanged it for this half price wonder. It was just so “Me” I had to have it. It can be worn crossbody for day time ease or over the shoulder by the western riveted handle for smarter wear. I like the SHW with the pink.
> 
> KS Lucie Watson Lane
> Summer 2019
> View attachment 5338624
> 
> Bought as an easy care non leather bag for travel mostly but was great for lockdowns too. So much so I bought a similar black one. I like the luxury touches: leather handles and GHW.
> 
> Mulberry Mini Alexa
> Early 2022
> View attachment 5338626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all know the story of this. Went to look at a Bayswater and fell in love with this instead! Alexa and pink. Two of my favourite things.
> 
> I’ll post my one purple bag later.


Great variety of styles in fun pinks!


Sunshine mama said:


> So here's a picture of a pink bag. I'm not using it today, but I thought I'd share. I added the silver chain for an extra bling, and also to use so that I don't grab the leather handle with my extra sanitized and lotioned hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338679


Your bags and photo compositions are beautiful and artistic, @Sunshine mama.


lill_canele said:


> My only purple bag, the trusty longchamp   , and also my work bag.
> And my purple cardholder. Very spring, puts me in a good mood
> 
> View attachment 5338801


Wonderful colour Le Pliage and card holder, and your charm makes me feel ready for spring - so cute!


baghabitz34 said:


> Straps:
> View attachment 5338808
> View attachment 5338809


 Amazing straps!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Some bag/charm combos:
> View attachment 5338832
> View attachment 5338833
> View attachment 5338834
> View attachment 5338835
> View attachment 5338836
> View attachment 5338837
> View attachment 5338838
> View attachment 5338839


They are great pairings, Grogu is so cute!


Jereni said:


> I’m excited for pink bag week bc it’s one of my three favorite colors for bags, and at this point I have more in this color family than any other.
> 
> *Chanel ‘Two Tone’ Flap (peachy pink):*
> Bought this bag preloved and it probably has satisfied my need for a classic mini. It is ever so slightly larger than a mini and that scale suits my frame. Plus, it is made out of a more sturdy material and I find that I don’t need to baby it.  If I could find this same bag in all black in the square shape I would be at purse peace with Chanel.
> View attachment 5338827
> 
> 
> *Tory Burch Lee Radziwell Petite Double Bag*
> I bought this bag last year after having fallen in love with the taupe one I have in the same size and shape. If possible I love this one even more. I am hoping they do a few more colors in this style because I would like to add a third to my collection.
> View attachment 5338829
> 
> 
> *Coach Willis 18 (Rouge):*
> This one is from last year also. This is my pop of color pink bag. I love the shade and the quilting but I do wish the bag fit a little more on the inside.
> View attachment 5338831
> 
> 
> *Mansur Gavriel Mini Soft Lady (Peony):*
> I bought this bag in January and forgot to count it. It was on a sale so it was almost 50% off. Also a pop of color and actually easier to get things in and out of than the Coach.
> View attachment 5338840
> 
> 
> *Polene Cyme (Lilac):*
> They call this lilac but to me it is more pink than purple so I’m counting it here. I adore the curvy, bulb shape of this bag when it is cinched, and it is a great medium size (I have the smaller one). I will buy another in this style if they do more colors… I think about it in the ‘chalk’ color but I just can’t see getting another white / cream bag.
> View attachment 5338841
> 
> 
> 
> *Polene Mini Neuf (Blush):*
> I’d been debating their regular Neuf in blush FOREVER so when they came out with it in a mini, I went for it pretty quickly and I’m so happy with it. The curvy sculptural shape is just amazing. I’ll be getting another in black probably in the fall.
> View attachment 5338842
> 
> 
> 
> *Bally ‘Minibag’ (Blush)*
> … This just happened yesterday and well, I’m not sorry. This jumped out of the window at me the other day, I went back a week later and tried it on, came back a week later and got it. This bag breaks many of my normal dislikes in handbags: I’m not a fan of bigger logos, of small ‘saddle’ style bags, etc. But I cannot properly convey the gorgeous creaminess of the color, and the whipstitch strap is just :: Plus I think the pink lacquer on the logo helps take its loudness down a notch, and the turnlock is really easy and satisfying.
> View attachment 5338845
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! Sorry about how long it got.


I want all of them!


papertiger said:


> It's an expensive week
> 
> Just have a few confessions to make  . :
> 
> Apart from buying my Gucci Black/blk hw BTH this week
> 
> I also bought
> 
> 1 x Hermes lipstick (I lost my chapstick  )
> 
> 1 x Hermes silk carrels scarf. Having cried off this season's selection because they were too pastel and pretty, I bought a vintage special edition - that was floral and bright pastels   It is a good year to do so though because it's Queen Elizabeth's Plat Jubilee and it was a good price and Springtime pretty themes for what was her Golden Jubilee Regina. Just have to make sure I wear leaf greens/light olives and purples when I wear it coz it's not really my blue.
> 
> 1  x Ralph Lauren grey wool/cashmere/angora and leather knee length skirt. Sadly I think the dry cleaning bills will wipeout any savings from the sale. It does go with my Gucci black leather harness and new black BTH, what's a girl to do?
> 
> 1 x Norma Kamail gold mini-dress - I absolutely love it, but now I have to find a party


Congratulations on all of your recent additions.


880 said:


> Gucci black harness and NK gold mini dress!!!!!!  Dying to see action pics
> 
> late post to red/burgundy/purple week (cross posted from if you could only have one kelly thread)
> 32 sellier kelly Bordeaux or prune box; circa 2002 or 2007 or so.
> View attachment 5338958
> View attachment 5338959


This is one of my favourite bags in your collection- you look fabulous!


papertiger said:


> Here's one I prepared earlier
> 
> View attachment 5338937


You rock this harness, hot!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> View attachment 5338946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the pinks I posted last year. All are Coach except the one on the right, which is Henri Bendel. I still have them all. Just shows I haven't been purging.
> I added this one last March. It was a great purchase. I love it. It's Coach Cashin 22 in cerise.
> View attachment 5338947
> 
> These are the purples I posted last year. I still have them all. Left to right, Coach, Balenciaga, BV, Longchamp.
> View attachment 5338953
> 
> 
> I added 2 more - vintage Coach Sonoma pocket drawstring in periwinkle and Fossil Gigi crossbody. Both were bargains.
> View attachment 5338954
> 
> View attachment 5338955


I love all these rich, saturated colours!


JenJBS said:


> My two pink bags. Will do my purple bags later this week.
> Mansur Gavriel drawstring bag in blush.
> Rebecca Minkoff camera bag in metallic pink.
> 
> View attachment 5339062
> View attachment 5339068


Elegant pink bags!


----------



## Sparkletastic

[QUOTE="880, post: 35032913, member]
Wait, @Sparkletastic
3 bags in February??? 
[/QUOTE]

LOL! No. The text items are year long goals. So my green check mark means I’m on track for the YEAR. In this example, I don’t want to buy more than 3 bags this year. I’ve bought none so far so I’m on track


----------



## coffee2go

More bags said:


> Your Iside is gorgeous- which size is yours?



My Iside is size mini. I also recently found out they released a new size, between micro and mini, a new version of micro (see the green one on the picture)


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> My Iside is size mini. I also recently found out they released a new size, between micro and mini, a new version of micro (see the green one on the picture)
> 
> View attachment 5340074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340075


The house charm is so cute!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> February stats
> 
> 0 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in
> 2 SLGs out
> 
> Carried 14 purses.
> 
> 
> YTD stats
> 
> 0 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in
> 2 SLGs out


Great Stats!


----------



## dcooney4

Feb Stats!
Bags in 2 - Mz Wallace Bowery Crossbody, GFG Mini Avery in Caramel ordered.
Bags Out -3 
Slgs in- 0
Slgs Out- 2
Sports/Travel In -1 Tiny Lululemon fanny pack.
Sports/Travel Out- 1 The Huge tote the was to carry art supplies. I laugh because I could have fit 30 of the fanny packs in this.


----------



## Cordeliere

Purses & Perfumes said:


> A BV hobo is a great idea, maybe in a smaller size.  I prefer structured top-handle bags, so I have not tried any of the bags mentioned below, but perhaps you might find something interesting.
> The Prada Cleo bag comes to mind, as does the Givenchy soft Antigona (although that does have a zipper closure).  I leave most of my zipper bags partially open most of the time for easy access to items.
> Ferragamo has the Trifolio shoulder bag on their website and it comes in two sizes.  And then there's also the Delvaux Pin bag, which has a very casual vibe, IMO.  Sorry but not sure how to link pictures.  Good luck in your quest and hope you find the perfect bag for you!


Thank you for the fresh ideas.


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> A BV hobo is a great idea, maybe in a smaller size.  I prefer structured top-handle bags, so I have not tried any of the bags mentioned below, but perhaps you might find something interesting.
> The Prada Cleo bag comes to mind, as does the Givenchy soft Antigona (although that does have a zipper closure).  I leave most of my zipper bags partially open most of the time for easy access to items.
> Ferragamo has the Trifolio shoulder bag on their website and it comes in two sizes.  And then there's also the Delvaux Pin bag, which has a very casual vibe, IMO.  Sorry but not sure how to link pictures.  Good luck in your quest and hope you find the perfect bag for you!



and @Cordeliere 

Good point. Whenever I think hobo I think BV. I waited 6 years before I found the perch one from them, but it was worth the wait. The new CD has created this one, and it makes me think it may come with a longer leather strap if not for 22 then possibly subsequently





Gucci are also going a mini half-moon hobo (of course they are). I have one already called 'Bamboo-ring Half-moon' it's small and under the arm (as were most bags 2005) but not mini. Not on the right computer for pics atm. This is another bag that will be reissued for SS22 and onwards. 




Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for considering my specs for an ideal bag.   I was thinking along the same lines.   This Trim 31 was my last purchase (December).    I have been ambivalent about it.  I had tried a friend's Trim on my shoulder a few years ago and it felt great.   This one does not feel so great.  I don't like the way it touches my armpit.   I didn't think about the possibility that different years might have straps of different lengths.
> View attachment 5339937
> 
> It does have a strap extension, but the short strap is about an inch too short, and I don't wear anything but clutch-sized bags on a long strap.  It won't take a generic strap because the connection is a buckle--not a ring.     I am on a diet with a goal to lose about 25 pounds over the course of the coming year.   I have lost 5 pounds in the first month, so I am optimistic that this will be the time.  I am hoping when I lose a little of the fat bugling from around my bra, that the short strap will feel more comfortable.  Again, thanks for your problem solving efforts on my behalf.



Have you considered a little Jackie 1961, they come with their own extension strap (and have done since the early 1970s if you can find a vintage one)?


----------



## piperdog

Cordeliere said:


> Your barenia is beautiful.  You got great prices.  Congrats.
> I am a small bag girl.  28-30 is ideal.  35 anything is too big for me.  Many of my bag mistakes have been because something was too big for me.  You rock the 35 well.


Good for you for knowing what works and what doesn't for you, and sticking with it. I can't believe I'm saying this, but the Trim in Box may also be the issue. I have a vintage 38 Trim in Box which is gorgeous, and I also struggle with using it. Mine didn't come with strap extension, but I found a braided belt in a thrift store that I keep in the bottom of the bag and use to turn it into a crossbody. Best $2 I ever spent. My other 38 Trim is in glorious, smooshy Gulliver and has none of the armpit, comfort issues. (I know exactly what you mean). I'm not sure if the strap is a little longer (it's from the 90s and the Box from the 70s) or the difference is in the leather, but using the Gulliver is effortless. 

Regardless, good luck finding your perfect daily bag. It's out there for you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimbashop said:


> I love both of these! That little slice of watermellon wallet next to your kisslock is especially adorable.


Thank you.  I love fruit themed bags and slgs in general,  but if they're also in pink, red, or yellow,  then I kinda go cray cray. I really have to restrain myself,  because I really don't want to be a hoarder.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Well done!


Thank you!


----------



## americandreaming

Stats: sold one bag in February and no other movement.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Older photos of 2 different pink pochettes turned into crossbody bags.


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> and @Cordeliere
> 
> Good point. Whenever I think hobo I think BV. I waited 6 years before I found the *perch* one from them, but it was worth the wait. The new CD has created this one, and it makes me think it may come with a longer leather strap if not for 22 then possibly subsequently
> 
> View attachment 5340229
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci are also *going* a mini half-moon hobo (of course they are). I have one already called 'Bamboo-ring Half-moon' it's small and under the arm (as were most bags 2005) but not mini. Not on the right computer for pics atm. This is another bag that will be reissued for SS22 and onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a little Jackie 1961, they come with their own extension strap (and have done since the early 1970s if you can find a vintage one)?



Perfect not 'perch' FFS 

doing not 'going'


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sunshine mama said:


> Older photos of 2 different pink pochettes turned into crossbody bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340259
> View attachment 5340260


Those are gorgeous! Did you modify the bags, or how have you attached your straps?


----------



## baghabitz34

My red & pink bags from February


----------



## baghabitz34

February stats:
0 bags out, 2 bags in. But one is getting returned because it arrived damaged.
0 SLGs in, 0 SLGs out
0 shoes in, 0 shoes out

Posted strap & charm pics

Used several red/pink bags & SLGs

Used 13 different bags


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> wore 30 different bags



that’s so amazing! Congrats! 



coffee2go said:


> My Iside is size mini. I also recently found out they released a new size, between micro and mini, a new version of micro (see the green one on the picture)



@Cordeliere, how about valextra as per @coffee2go 

 Or, not structured top handle, but I love it anyway, Loewe puzzle


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> So today was difficult. I went back to work after my trip energised and feeling good. It was a training day so straight into a zoom course. About 30 mins in, the trainer was suddenly talking about something so close to my past that I felt she was describing me. It was a trigger that I wasn’t prepared for and I was emotional as a result. Feels like no matter how much better I get this keeps happening. Today, I felt sad.
> 
> I’ve spent some time this evening updating my bag spreadsheet as a distraction. I’ve been looking at how many times I need to wear each of my newer bags to get down the cost per wear to a lower level. My 2015 Bayswater is doing okay as it’s been used over 400 times as are my 2016 Cara and 2018 Seaton at over 200 each. I’ve decided that I should be saving up to buy what I want next and for various other things like renovations and travel. However, I also shouldn’t be purchasing anything else new until I’ve reduced the cost per wear of what I already have. The new column I’ve added is a figure of total number of wears needed for each bag based on initial cost minus no of wears this year to show which bags I might prioritise carrying. Not sure if I explained that very well? Probably I sound a bit spreadsheet obsessed  !
> 
> My newish Black Alexa Icon and new Pink Mini Alexa are clearly up there needing usage but most of my smaller event/evening bags do too. I need to go out more too! Planning which bags to carry to work and thinking of other places to go should also make a pleasant distraction.


I'm so sorry to hear that you were re-triggered. Especially since it sounds as though you weren't expecting it, and therefore weren't prepared or able to protect yourself. 

I am SO impressed by your spreadsheet skills! All I'm able to do is count how many times per month I wear a bag.  I think your system will give you lots of good information.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Yay, happy early birthday! congratulations on your bday bag, great colour!
> 
> Elegant pink bags!



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

behindtheseams said:


> Thanks, that's good to hear! A Youtuber (Chase Amie, I think?) mentioned that she didn't expect the Mini Alexa to wear very well in one of her reviews. If I recall correctly, her concerns were more around the leather creasing and the general structure of the bag. I've also seen display models with scratched-up/chipped hardware, although those tend to get a lot more wear and tear by virtue of being constantly handled by various shoppers.


Oh dear, that doesn’t sound great! Hopefully it won’t do that. I think the Alexa, mini or otherwise, is probably designed to “relax” a bit but not crease up. I’ve seen other people with damaged postman’s locks on older styles but never had an issue beyond a tiny scratch. The newer gold and silver is harder wearing than the brass used to be. None of the bags in store had any issues last time I went in. 


SakuraSakura said:


> Aww, thank you for asking, friend! My mom is doing alright. It's a pretty severe injury so I've been quite attentive, borderline suffocating  It's hard for me to go out as I get worried something might happen to her. She has a very long way to go. I'm trying my best to be optimistic.
> 
> My boyfriend and I haven't talked in the past week. Some of you may find this strange but he's neurodivergent and it's to be expected. I thought that it was my duty as his girlfriend to do my research so that I can better understand him and his needs. At this point I'm going with the flow and assuming only positive things. If there was a problem he would've said so by now. Truthfully I am feeling some of my anxious attachment issues rising to the surface ; however, I am solely responsible for getting through them.
> 
> 
> How are you? In fact, how is everyone else today and generally?


How kind you are to both your M and your BF. There is a lot to find out about neurodiversity. I work with children in this category quite often. You are right, he will probably be painfully honest with you. Well done for recognising the impact on yourself. 


SakuraSakura said:


> Whoa, that's spectacular! Please put my life into a pie-chart for me!


Life as a pie chart. Now there is a thought!  


whateve said:


> February stats
> 
> 0 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in
> 2 SLGs out
> 
> Carried 14 purses.
> 
> 
> YTD stats
> 
> 0 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in
> 2 SLGs out


Great carrying! Snap with me. 


More bags said:


> Your Iside is gorgeous- which size is yours?
> 
> Beautiful bags and pairings! I love the monkey!
> 
> Yay, happy early birthday! congratulations on your bday bag, great colour!
> 
> @Katinahat I’m sorry to hear your DD caught Covid. I hope she’s got mild symptoms and recovers quickly. The regular beige Aspinal Lottie is very pretty.


Thanks @More bags. She’s still quite mild which is good. 


Jereni said:


> Lovin everyone’s stats! Here are mine:
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags Out: 2
> SLG In: 0
> SLG Out: 2
> 
> 
> I wore 30 different bags
> In terms of exercising add-ons to my bags, I wore the short gold chain twice with two different bags and my whipstitch strap with my Prada once
> I am tempted by new super summery bags that are starting to emerge but I have not bought any …yet.
> I really need to stick to this last one I think. No needless raffia or straw bags-of-the-moment.
> 
> Overall, I’m still finding that I’m rotating my collection… I currently have 4 bags I bought last year that turned out not to be a good idea. Fortunately 3 of them were not very much and I can resell for probably about the same. 2 of the 4 were fulfilling specific needs I’d like in my collection, I haven’t found the right replacement yet, but I think I should get rid of them all the same as I’m not wearing them.


Rewind “wore 30 different bag”!? February only had 28 days! Nice going! 


More bags said:


> Great variety of styles in fun pinks!
> 
> Your bags and photo compositions are beautiful and artistic, @Sunshine mama.
> 
> Wonderful colour Le Pliage and card holder, and your charm makes me feel ready for spring - so cute!
> 
> Amazing straps!


Why thank you! 


coffee2go said:


> My Iside is size mini. I also recently found out they released a new size, between micro and mini, a new version of micro (see the green one on the picture)
> 
> View attachment 5340074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340075


That is one nice bag!! 


dcooney4 said:


> Feb Stats!
> Bags in 2 - Mz Wallace Bowery Crossbody, GFG Mini Avery in Caramel ordered.
> Bags Out -3
> Slgs in- 0
> Slgs Out- 2
> Sports/Travel In -1 Tiny Lululemon fanny pack.
> Sports/Travel Out- 1 The Huge tote the was to carry art supplies. I laugh because I could have fit 30 of the fanny packs in this.


Lovely purchases this month! 


papertiger said:


> and @Cordeliere
> 
> Good point. Whenever I think hobo I think BV. I waited 6 years before I found the perch one from them, but it was worth the wait. The new CD has created this one, and it makes me think it may come with a longer leather strap if not for 22 then possibly subsequently
> 
> View attachment 5340229
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci are also going a mini half-moon hobo (of course they are). I have one already called 'Bamboo-ring Half-moon' it's small and under the arm (as were most bags 2005) but not mini. Not on the right computer for pics atm. This is another bag that will be reissued for SS22 and onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a little Jackie 1961, they come with their own extension strap (and have done since the early 1970s if you can find a vintage one)?


That’s a lovely shaped bag. Very stylish! 


Sunshine mama said:


> Older photos of 2 different pink pochettes turned into crossbody bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340259
> View attachment 5340260


Beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you were re-triggered. Especially since it sounds as though you weren't expecting it, and therefore weren't prepared or able to protect yourself.
> 
> I am SO impressed by your spreadsheet skills! All I'm able to do is count how many times per month I wear a bag.  I think your system will give you lots of good information.


Why thank you. Spreadsheets are a great distraction for me. I love formula all working together to calculate whatever I want. plus seeing the information visually is helpful.

Thanks also for your kind words. It’s still quite hard. I’m in a good place most of the time but I’m learning what life is like now with the version of myself I kept hidden for so long.


----------



## Katinahat

I have no wise words or bags to post today because I’m tired. I received some critical messages from my mother last night and then today I had my first appointment with a new therapist. My other therapist has been incredible but has to stop working for a while. This is unsettling and I was nervous but I think it will be okay in the end. It is helpful to have someone to work with to support the final stages of post traumatic recovery and growth.

And I came home to this from DH.



When there are no bags there is still love, life and chocolate!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Perfect not 'perch' FFS
> 
> doing not 'going'


I literally thought you had a fish themed bag.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> and @Cordeliere
> 
> Good point. Whenever I think hobo I think BV. I waited 6 years before I found the perch one from them, but it was worth the wait. The new CD has created this one, and it makes me think it may come with a longer leather strap if not for 22 then possibly subsequently
> 
> View attachment 5340229
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci are also going a mini half-moon hobo (of course they are). I have one already called 'Bamboo-ring Half-moon' it's small and under the arm (as were most bags 2005) but not mini. Not on the right computer for pics atm. This is another bag that will be reissued for SS22 and onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a little Jackie 1961, they come with their own extension strap (and have done since the early 1970s if you can find a vintage one)?


I love my BV hobo. It is called a tote but wears like a hobo. Bal Days are hobos but the straps could be more comfortable. I prefer flat straps.


----------



## Jereni

coffee2go said:


> My Iside is size mini. I also recently found out they released a new size, between micro and mini, a new version of micro (see the green one on the picture)
> 
> View attachment 5340074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340075



I am so excited to learn this! It looks like it’s only a smudge larger than the previous micro but I’ll take it!

Curious what colors they will do next. I don’t know what it is but for me their colors always seem super muted or super intense and nothing in between. That green for example looks VERY different in other pics I’ve seen.



papertiger said:


> and @Cordeliere
> 
> Good point. Whenever I think hobo I think BV. I waited 6 years before I found the perch one from them, but it was worth the wait. The new CD has created this one, and it makes me think it may come with a longer leather strap if not for 22 then possibly subsequently
> 
> View attachment 5340229
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci are also going a mini half-moon hobo (of course they are). I have one already called 'Bamboo-ring Half-moon' it's small and under the arm (as were most bags 2005) but not mini. Not on the right computer for pics atm. This is another bag that will be reissued for SS22 and onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a little Jackie 1961, they come with their own extension strap (and have done since the early 1970s if you can find a vintage one)?



It’s amazing to me how abruptly ‘back’ the hobo is all of a sudden. Or maybe it’s been gradual and I’ve missed it bc I was in denial. It’s my least favorite bag style… although there are some new ones out I can’t help admiring. Just saw the Celine Romy the other day for example and love it.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I have no wise words or bags to post today because I’m tired. I received some critical messages from my mother last night and then today I had my first appointment with a new therapist. My other therapist has been incredible but has to stop working for a while. This is unsettling and I was nervous but I think it will be okay in the end. It is helpful to have someone to work with to support the final stages of post traumatic recovery and growth.
> 
> And I came home to this from DH.
> 
> View attachment 5340574
> 
> When there are no bags there is still love, life and chocolate!



Bravo to your DH!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I literally thought you had a fish themed bag.



I have every other kind of bag so it wouldn't surprise me if I did


----------



## afroken

Katinahat said:


> I have no wise words or bags to post today because I’m tired. I received some critical messages from my mother last night and then today I had my first appointment with a new therapist. My other therapist has been incredible but has to stop working for a while. This is unsettling and I was nervous but I think it will be okay in the end. It is helpful to have someone to work with to support the final stages of post traumatic recovery and growth.
> 
> And I came home to this from DH.
> 
> View attachment 5340574
> 
> When there are no bags there is still love, life and chocolate!


Sorry to hear this   I hope the new therapist is a great one. Love the daffodils, and I think they are the flower of March. Virtual flowers from me too


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> I am so excited to learn this! It looks like it’s only a smudge larger than the previous micro but I’ll take it!
> 
> Curious what colors they will do next. I don’t know what it is but for me their colors always seem super muted or super intense and nothing in between. That green for example looks VERY different in other pics I’ve seen.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s amazing to me how abruptly ‘back’ the hobo is all of a sudden. Or maybe it’s been gradual and I’ve missed it bc I was in denial. It’s my least favorite bag style… although there are some new ones out I can’t help admiring. Just saw the Celine Romy the other day for example and love it.



It's the '00s revival, it's everywhere. I need to get my little Gucci Bamboo ring Half-moon out. 

I think people either love or hate them. I don't know if this applies to you but I hear people complain about them being bottomless blackholes. Inserts don't wok but pouches may.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I have no wise words or bags to post today because I’m tired. I received some critical messages from my mother last night and then today I had my first appointment with a new therapist. My other therapist has been incredible but has to stop working for a while. This is unsettling and I was nervous but I think it will be okay in the end. It is helpful to have someone to work with to support the final stages of post traumatic recovery and growth.
> 
> And I came home to this from DH.
> 
> View attachment 5340574
> 
> When there are no bags there is still love, life and chocolate!


How wonderful to have such a great DH!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I am so excited to learn this! It looks like it’s only a smudge larger than the previous micro but I’ll take it!
> 
> Curious what colors they will do next. I don’t know what it is but for me their colors always seem super muted or super intense and nothing in between. That green for example looks VERY different in other pics I’ve seen.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s amazing to me how abruptly ‘back’ the hobo is all of a sudden. Or maybe it’s been gradual and I’ve missed it bc I was in denial. It’s my least favorite bag style… although there are some new ones out I can’t help admiring. Just saw the Celine Romy the other day for example and love it.


I was a hobo girl and stayed true to my hobos a long time after they were no longer in style. Then just as I'm moving away from hobos and into crossbodies, boom! they are back! What I've learned is that I don't like bags that hug my armpit or that push my arm away from my body too much. The hobos that have stayed in my collection have a little longer shoulder drop. I prefer medium to large hobos. The proportions seem wrong on a small one. The way I like to carry my bags: the bigger the bag, the shorter the strap. To me, it helps with the weight distribution as well as looking best.


----------



## whateve

Good news: both DH's and my covid tests came back negative. It's been 5 days since DH first felt sick and I still haven't gotten it, or maybe I have a much milder version since my asthma does seem worse and I'm sneezing a lot. But, I'm doing a lot of cleaning, there is a lot of construction dust, so that could be why I'm sneezing.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Good news: both DH's and my covid tests came back negative. It's been 5 days since DH first felt sick and I still haven't gotten it, or maybe I have a much milder version since my asthma does seem worse and I'm sneezing a lot. But, I'm doing a lot of cleaning, there is a lot of construction dust, so that could be why I'm sneezing.



That's some good news. 

Look after yourself *whateve*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> and @Cordeliere
> 
> Good point. Whenever I think hobo I think BV. I waited 6 years before I found the perch one from them, but it was worth the wait. The new CD has created this one, and it makes me think it may come with a longer leather strap if not for 22 then possibly subsequently
> 
> View attachment 5340229


Interesting -- in addition to hobos coming back, it looks like this kind of metal handle pictured above is also trending.  The Lanvin cat bag comes to mind, and there's also a Bvlgari bag with an interesting metal top handle (both these bags are structured though).

Like @Jereni, the hobo is not my favorite style either, but I think I could get behind a small to medium sized hobo with a slightly longer strap.  Slightly structured small to medium sized hobo bags don't have the bottomless blackhole issue that the larger, softer ones seem to have.  Like @whateve, I don't like bags that are too close to the armpit either.

@whateve, glad to hear that both you and your husband tested negative for covid.  Take care and hope both of you feel better soon!


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Interesting -- in addition to hobos coming back, it looks like this kind of metal handle pictured above is also trending.  The Lanvin cat bag comes to mind, and there's also a Bvlgari bag with an interesting metal top handle (both these bags are structured though).
> 
> Like @Jereni, the hobo is not my favorite style either, but I think I could get behind a small to medium sized hobo with a slightly longer strap.  Slightly structured small to medium sized hobo bags don't have the bottomless blackhole issue that the larger, softer ones seem to have.  Like @whateve, I don't like bags that are too close to the armpit either.
> 
> @whateve, glad to hear that both you and your husband tested negative for covid.  Take care and hope both of you feel better soon!


Thank you!

I'm interested in the metal handles. I wonder how comfortable they are on the shoulder, or are they meant to be hand carried only? If hand carried, I think I would be OCD about fingerprints.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> On a naughty but nice note I just bought my bag of the year (planned)    .
> 
> My sig neutral, my Gucci sig style.
> 
> I bought it through my SA today and will collect on Saturday when I go to look at the SS22 preview.
> 
> *Why did I buy today? *
> Because there's a dreaded increase on a lot of Gucci tomorrow and I was planning on buy this (or a smaller version) on Saturday anyway.
> 
> I don't ever expect to find everything I want on sale, bonus if it is if I can wait that long - but I really hate the intermittent price increases (this bag has been out less than a month). I've been caught a couple of times before and then have to really swallow hard and save money elsewhere to give me back peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/women/handbags/shoulder-bags-for-women/gucci-bamboo-1947-medium-top-handle-bag-p-67220610ODP1060
> 
> 
> 
> It's a (So Black) Med BTH (actually the largest size they do ATM). It comes with a alternative web-stripe strap (although I have a few of those now) and a mirror. Black hardware (fingers crossed it stays that way) Black leather-lined. The outside leather is a kind of stamped but looks like smooth from a distance. I have this type of leather on other bags and it's very resistant to scratches and scuffs.
> 
> View attachment 5334551


This is mind-blowingly gorgeous, @papertiger ! Wear in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> When I lived in Saudi Arabia, all the abayas were black with no decorations. As soon as they got on the plane to leave the country, they removed the abayas and were dressed in western clothing.
> 
> Congratulations! It's beautiful.


You lived in Saudi Arabia???? I never knew that! How fascinating!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> *Should we do a bag accessories (charms and straps) sometime? I'm going through a 'naked' bag phase but they do make an old bag look new again too sometimes. *


All my bags are "naked"  but I'd love to see other peoples' charms & straps!


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> The gold/bronze Kurt Geiger bag arrived today. And immediately got returned. It was still in the factory wrapping, so wasn't a floor item that people handled. And in the corners the metallic color was already showing wear. Wear without ever being used. Nope. Will not be looking at any further Kurt Geiger bags.


Oh, what a shame. But at least now you know. And thank you for letting US know!


----------



## Jereni

papertiger said:


> It's the '00s revival, it's everywhere. I need to get my little Gucci Bamboo ring Half-moon out.
> 
> I think people either love or hate them. I don't know if this applies to you but I hear people complain about them being bottomless blackholes. Inserts don't wok but pouches may.



Yeah that’s true re: the 00s revival. And yes, what makes me love them less is the bottomless black hole aspect, but also the shape, depending on how it’s done.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, I can´t find the original post, but it was you with the bag with a zipper that´s not working properly, wasn´t it?
> I´m quite sure you can buy the little metal parts that finish a zipper and stop the slider from coming off in shops that sell haberdashery and zippers or maybe even on amazon under "zipper repair". Another option would be to harvest the parts from some old metal zipper.


The zipper works properly, but there isn't an "end" (does that make sense?) so if it comes unzipped I have to spend time re-fastening it. I'll look for that little metal part that you're describing… that's a very good idea. Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> *Playtime*
> 
> Charms and straps - lots of interchangeable options but I don't like it when the charm is too big or overwhelms the bag.
> 
> It looks a lot but I only have one of each charms, I find some people's charm collections actually make me feel anxious. I have enough habits with scarves.
> 
> Lots of my Gucci and H bags have detachable straps I can use them on each others but I always try to remember put them back where they belong the minute I get home otherwise I'll be in trouble.
> 
> H Flots (for big and green bags
> H Rodeo PM for any plainer bag - looks good on green and blue bags too
> Burberry Thomas punk bear - a present - he is now under glass
> H Carmen, the simplest but my favourite/most used charm.
> Tassels were used to accessorise Spanish horse manes on parade - I have the Carmen, but also all the Guccis from the New BTHs
> Web-Stripe detachable short strap on my Travel half-moon and the red suede plain one from the Lady Web both look good on my beige BTH, the second also works on my dark red Bolide as does the red strap
> The metallic heart on the Gucci Leather Hearts Boston is detachable and also looks good on any bigger, plainer Gucci bag if the mood takes me, as do the detachable tassels
> I can use my black lizard Gucci strap from the vintage Padlock on my H Kelly but I would only add it for security not to actually carry it.
> I have the most beautiful Cartujano black on black calf hair/polished leather strap I will be pleased to use on my new bag and add a longer web-stripe strap too including black croc Gucci Aviatrix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335366
> View attachment 5335368
> View attachment 5335372
> View attachment 5335374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335367
> View attachment 5335383
> View attachment 5335384
> View attachment 5335381
> View attachment 5335388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335369
> View attachment 5335371
> View attachment 5335380


This is a fantastic collection. Beautifully curated. I have a Thomas bear also. He's the one wearing a trench coat. His name (obviously!) is Bogart. But he doesn't live on my bag; he's on my desk. He tends to give advice.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> You lived in Saudi Arabia???? I never knew that! How fascinating!


Yes! I may have been one of very few Jewish people to get in because they didn't know! When DH and I were dating, he lost his job and while he was looking for another, he asked me if I would go with him if he got a job in Saudi Arabia. He had lived and worked there before. When he got his new job, we got married. He went over first and I followed about 3 months later. Traveling there by myself was scary! I didn't know any of the customs; for example, when I got off the plane, there were two queues, one for singles and one for families. I was by myself so I got in the singles line. Big mistake! I practically caused an international incident! Families actually means women or any group that includes a woman.

We were provided housing, money for food, and use of a car by the company DH worked for. We lived on an American compound. On the compound, we could live more like we do in the US. I had lots of friends. There was a women's association that had activities, since most women couldn't work over there. We had a swimming pool and tennis courts, and they provided bus trips into town every day. Some of the trips were to different grocery stores, some were to museums or other attractions. Once we went to the Gucci store, which had just opened.

When we went into town, we had to dress more like Saudi women, keeping our arms and legs covered with loose garments. I usually wore caftans. Blonde women had to cover their hair. They had religious police who would hit people with sticks if they weren't dressed appropriately. 

DH and I went out to restaurants on weekends. SA has prayer calls 5 times a day. During prayer time, all commerce is supposed to stop. All businesses close down. If you are in a restaurant, they turn off the lights and leave you until prayer is over, about 1/2 hour.

I had many unique experiences and I have great memories of that time in my life.


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> It's the '00s revival, it's everywhere. I need to get my little Gucci Bamboo ring Half-moon out.
> 
> I think people either love or hate them. I don't know if this applies to you but I hear people complain about them being bottomless blackholes. Inserts don't wok but pouches may.



Bottomless black holes. That exactly sums them up for me! But I know others love them. I only wish I did because I can appreciate them from an aesthetics standpoint, just not a functional one.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> Good news: both DH's and my covid tests came back negative. It's been 5 days since DH first felt sick and I still haven't gotten it, or maybe I have a much milder version since my asthma does seem worse and I'm sneezing a lot. But, I'm doing a lot of cleaning, there is a lot of construction dust, so that could be why I'm sneezing.



I can’t remember where you’re located, but we’re having an unusually warm stretch where I live (outside of Washington, D.C.) and the weather change triggers my seasonal allergies. I’ve been sneezing like crazy, as have others I know with similar allergy issues.


----------



## JenJBS

DME said:


> Bottomless black holes. That exactly sums them up for me! But I know others love them. I only wish I did because I can appreciate them from an aesthetics standpoint, just not a functional one.



I like that hobos don't have corners - since corners tend to show wear fastest. And I actually like the 'black hole' effect so I don't have to remember which compartment or pocket I put something in. I also prefer small/medium bags and don't usually carry a lot, so I don't have a bunch of stuff to look through to find what I need.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> My three orange bags, for this Color week.
> 
> Fun Dirt Bag tote from a visit to Moab with Mom. Yes, they dye it with the actual dirt.
> This was the only orange bag I had ever owned before this Thread, when I saw such great orange bags!
> 
> 
> Behno Ina bag in apricot. (Orange seemed the best week for it.)
> Coach Swinger20 in orange.
> 
> View attachment 5335792
> View attachment 5335793
> View attachment 5335794


I love your dirt bag from Moab! When I was living in Salt Lake City, I was invited down to Moab to give a presentation and came back with a "dirt" tee fro Mr. PG. He loved it. Then I made the mistake of throwing it in the washing machine with his other colored tee shirts. When I pulled it out, all the gorgeous orange had faded to a really boring tan.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> I love your dirt bag from Moab! When I was living in Salt Lake City, I was invited down to Moab to give a presentation and came back with a "dirt" tee fro Mr. PG. He loved it. Then I made the mistake of throwing it in the washing machine with his other colored tee shirts. When I pulled it out, all the gorgeous orange had faded to a really boring tan.



Thank you!     So sorry the color faded so badly in the wash. I live in SLC.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I had parents who were very similar to yours. So, maybe you’re like me. I cannot stand extra anything around me. But, I looooove gorgeous decor, pretty clothes, soft fabrics, delicious cuisine, etc. I consider myself a _lush minimalist_.  I may get down to one coat but it’s gonna be mink.


A lush minimalist… love it!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> My parents were in part similar too, but our family home was like a shop.
> 
> My mother bought for a living (expensive antiques, mostly jewellery) and lots of things were around before they went into her real shop/store - sometimes she'd keep something, then, just when you thought it would never go, she'd sell it.  She knew the market price for everything and often went to auctions just to get the prices and see who was buying what. I grew-up with resale and preloved everything but exceptional pieces. Her personal wardrobe was packed solid, when the fashion shifted, her first thought for donation happily was me (that's why I have several black/ghw Chanels - logos and black went out big time in the late-90s). Her parents were actually more like my father, buy one, keep it nicely. My mother was always shopping but almost nothing was hers for long.
> 
> My father sold furniture (as in thousands of units not retail) sometimes he'd bring home a sample from a factory, and then the next week we'd have no kitchen table because he'd sold it or needed to test out another sample. But, when he bought personal items it was life. Buying an umbrella was like buying an airplane, research, day-trip, scientific research, buy the best, _whatever_ it cost and that's it, umbrella for life. My father was quite frugal with money everyday, but when on holiday he spared no expense whatsoever, lobster on the beach followed by a trip to Gucci or Ferragamo, no problem (they went to Italy a lot).
> 
> Men's fashion evolves slowly, it has always been less risky for. guy to keep the same thing for several years.
> 
> We have one advantage over our mothers though. More recently for women, fashions don't change nearly as drastically every season and it's easier to develop our own style without looking old fashioned (which basically means fear of looking older). I don't want to be like my mother and get rid of a perfectly good bag like a Chloe Bay just because no one else is wear theirs because Vogue or some influencer says so. When I was a teen, I wouldn't even have thought about somethings fashionability, 80% of my wardrobe was charity shop and pre-loved market finds. Trends now are not about objects anyway, they're about styling.
> 
> As far as I can see, most designers don't design they just do new versions of the same thing plus a couple of tweaks. Joseph (Ettedgui) used to make sure that Joseph restocked bestsellers in different colours every season, and that's why Joseph has been so successful, Cos and Zara actually do the same thing with some lines. Nothing sells better than something that sold well before.
> 
> In the same way. We probably already have what we're looking for.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Good news: both DH's and my covid tests came back negative. It's been 5 days since DH first felt sick and I still haven't gotten it, or maybe I have a much milder version since my asthma does seem worse and I'm sneezing a lot. But, I'm doing a lot of cleaning, there is a lot of construction dust, so that could be why I'm sneezing.



I'm so glad you're all doing okay! Stay hydrated and get plenty of rest. These are the best times to indulge in purse related content!


----------



## SakuraSakura

papertiger said:


> and @Cordeliere
> 
> Good point. Whenever I think hobo I think BV. I waited 6 years before I found the perch one from them, but it was worth the wait. The new CD has created this one, and it makes me think it may come with a longer leather strap if not for 22 then possibly subsequently
> 
> View attachment 5340229
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci are also going a mini half-moon hobo (of course they are). I have one already called 'Bamboo-ring Half-moon' it's small and under the arm (as were most bags 2005) but not mini. Not on the right computer for pics atm. This is another bag that will be reissued for SS22 and onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a little Jackie 1961, they come with their own extension strap (and have done since the early 1970s if you can find a vintage one)?




 I swear that handle looks like a sardine. I loved it more as a sardine.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267


I'm really sorry about this. Vent all you want, dear… we're hear to listen. Children's Hospital where you are is top-of-the-line. So (and of course you know this) you can be assured you are getting the best care possible.

But, as you say, it's the not knowing that's the hard part. Once you get an answer, you'll be able to deal with whatever he tells you. And in the meantime, retail therapy is definitely an excellent "time sponge."

Will you keep us posted?


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> I’ve wanted this bag since I saw it on pre-sale months ago. I adore Maison Margiela's Glam Slam bags. Smooshy! So smooshy! But I refuse to pay full price for Maison Margiela. Finally found it on over 50% sale, and bought it yesterday! Thank you tax refund! It’s on its way! My purple birthday bag should arrive tomorrow – well ahead of my birthday next month. My last few bags have been much needed retail therapy.
> 
> A little over month ago I got an EKG of my heart. I have a genetic issue with my heart, but was always told it wasn't going to be a problem until I was older. Still not at that point, but they wanted to check. They have a specialist who works at my hospital a couple days a month. The rest of his time is divided between the local University hospital, and Children’s hospital. I went and saw him Friday. My aorta is 3.6cm or 3.7cm it looks like on the EKG. They don't generally worry until it's 5.5cm. But 5.5cm is for the average adult male. I'm 4'11" – not even close to average adult male. So for me, if it gets to 4.2cm I'll need surgery. Because he deals with babies to 17 year olds at the Children’s hospital, he's used to looking at the patient's size. That's why he caught it.
> 
> They'd have to either reinforce that part of my aorta or replace it. So not technically heart surgery, but bare centimeters from my heart. Hopefully they don't have to replace my aortic valve - which is heart surgery. And it looked like the aorta was getting bigger at the edge of the EKG. 0.5cm isn't much roof for it to get bigger. But that could just be the angle the image was at. And he said that my aorta may have been 3.7 my entire adult life. If so it's fine.
> 
> Had my MRI Tuesday, and a follow up with him to hear my results is on Mar. 4. And the nurse let slip that isn't a day he'd normally see patients. That he's rushing it makes me worried. He said a few times that it could be nothing. But if he really thought that, why the rush? So yeah, tense few days. TPF has been a much needed distraction. Even if it's not to 4.2cm now, I'll have another MRI in six months, so see if it's gotten bigger. If not, then a year until my next MRI.
> 
> An added concern is that Covid causes inflammation. My aorta can’t take much – if any – inflammation, so I’m now considered high risk for my heart as well as my depression. So, yeah, in dire need of retail therapy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. The not knowing has been driving me crazy.
> 
> View attachment 5336267



We will be here throughout this, your community is behind you all the way! Enjoy your beautiful new purse - let us shoulder some of your worries! If there's anything we can provide to you please let us know.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm so glad you're all doing okay! Stay hydrated and get plenty of rest. These are the best times to indulge in purse related content!


Thank you! Good idea! I've felt great all day.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Thank you! Good idea! I've felt great all day.



I'm so happy to hear that, whateve!  I hope your family is doing better too. I had a good day albeit long. This was my first time back in class since December. I forgot how exhausting it can be to partake in lectures. I received so many compliments today, varying from how I look to my personality. The environment I live in can be very hostile so it felt so nice to hear such lovely things from friends and strangers alike.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That's the way I feel about my Henri Bendel #7 bags. They were made to honor Chanel as Henri Bendel was the first seller of Chanel in the US but have their own vibe. I love the swirled quilting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337381
> View attachment 5337382
> View attachment 5337384


These bags are stunning! 

I'm still sad that H.B. closed its doors. I have a few of their bracelets, but never got around to buying a bag.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm so happy to hear that, whateve!  I hope your family is doing better too. I had a good day albeit long. This was my first time back in class since December. I forgot how exhausting it can be to partake in lectures. I received so many compliments today, varying from how I look to my personality. The environment I live in can be very hostile so it felt so nice to hear such lovely things from friends and strangers alike.


That's wonderful!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> These bags are stunning!
> 
> I'm still sad that H.B. closed its doors. I have a few of their bracelets, but never got around to buying a bag.


I have some of their bracelets too. Before they went out of business, the quality went downhill. I would have bought more bags if the quality had stayed as good as my No. 7s. I imagine that they were trying to stay at the same price point so had to lower the quality of the materials. I had a bad experience at their store in Las Vegas which made me stay away too. They were supposed to hold something for me but when I went to pick it up, they had sold it to someone else. I know mistakes happen, but they weren't apologetic or helpful in finding me another one.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> @papertiger : can you tell me why Gucci had bags with Balenciaga written on them when I checked the site last night. I found it confusing. Is it a collaboration or are they co owned. I think KS and Coach might be co owned these days.
> 
> Edit: To add to life being a bit messy at the moment. DD2 has just tested positive for Covid. At least it’s AFTER our holiday! She’s feeling fine (mild cold) and quite stoic so okay about isolating in her room with food parcels and Netflix to try to avoid the rest of us getting it! Virtual cuddles only for my very cuddly teenager. No cinema trip with mini Alexa this weekend after all!


Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear about your DD! I'm glad her symptoms are mild, but still.

What are the rules in your country? Does the rest of your family need to quarantine for 10 days? Does this mean you won't be going in to work? 

Hoping the rest of you can avoid catching Covid, and that her isolation period isn't too stressful on her, and on the rest of you.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> I'm really sorry about this. Vent all you want, dear… we're hear to listen. Children's Hospital where you are is top-of-the-line. So (and of course you know this) you can be assured you are getting the best care possible.
> 
> But, as you say, it's the not knowing that's the hard part. Once you get an answer, you'll be able to deal with whatever he tells you. And in the meantime, retail therapy is definitely an excellent "time sponge."
> 
> Will you keep us posted?




Thank you!    Much appreciated! Love the phrase 'time sponge'. I find out Friday, and will keep you posted.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> and @Cordeliere
> 
> Good point. Whenever I think hobo I think BV. I waited 6 years before I found the perch one from them, but it was worth the wait. The new CD has created this one, and it makes me think it may come with a longer leather strap if not for 22 then possibly subsequently
> 
> View attachment 5340229
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci are also going a mini half-moon hobo (of course they are). I have one already called 'Bamboo-ring Half-moon' it's small and under the arm (as were most bags 2005) but not mini. Not on the right computer for pics atm. This is another bag that will be reissued for SS22 and onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered a little Jackie 1961, they come with their own extension strap (and have done since the early 1970s if you can find a vintage one)?



Clearly I need to try these bags.  Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

piperdog said:


> Good for you for knowing what works and what doesn't for you, and sticking with it. I can't believe I'm saying this, but the Trim in Box may also be the issue. I have a vintage 38 Trim in Box which is gorgeous, and I also struggle with using it. Mine didn't come with strap extension, but I found a braided belt in a thrift store that I keep in the bottom of the bag and use to turn it into a crossbody. Best $2 I ever spent. My other 38 Trim is in glorious, smooshy Gulliver and has none of the armpit, comfort issues. (I know exactly what you mean). I'm not sure if the strap is a little longer (it's from the 90s and the Box from the 70s) or the difference is in the leather, but using the Gulliver is effortless.
> 
> Regardless, good luck finding your perfect daily bag. It's out there for you.



I do think you are right that the box leather may be the problem.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I love my BV hobo. It is called a tote but wears like a hobo. Bal Days are hobos but the straps could be more comfortable. I prefer flat straps.


It is starting to sound like I need to give BV hobo a seriously look.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> Yeah that’s true re: the 00s revival. And yes, what makes me love them less is *the bottomless black hole aspect*, but also the shape, depending on how it’s done.



Regarding the bottomless black hole aspect, has anyone tried a bag organizer in theirs?  Curious how it might work?


----------



## msd_bags

I’m trying to catch up but the thread moves fast.  Anyway, a few pages back I noticed some Mulberry bag discussions.  Today I’m using a not so popular Mulberry model, the Brockwell.  But I actually love this.  It’s easy to use.  Can be shoulder carried (as in the photo) or carried cross body.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> It is starting to sound like I need to give BV hobo a seriously look.


Mine is cervo, which they no longer make. You'll have to find one on the resale market.


----------



## coffee2go

I just bought a Smythson leather cosmetic pouch, and had an idea, could we share our collection of SLGs, what they fit and what we use them for? Like I won’t be using this cosmetic pouch for my makeup products, ‘cause I already have a mini fabric pouch that fits my makeup/refreshing essentials, but I’ll use it to store some extra items like a hand cream, some tissues, hand sanitizer, sunglasses and so.
Here are some SLGs I usually carry: a fabric mini pouch, a cardholder, a wallet, and now a new cosmetic pouch


----------



## coffee2go

Also I usually buy SLGs on sale, as I think they rarely are worth the full retail price, so wallets, pouches, cardholders, passport covers, keychains and other miscellaneous objects I almost always buy on sale. This Smythson pouch I got 70% off!


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> I swear that handle looks like a sardine. I loved it more as a sardine.



OMG, I see it now and I can't unsee LOL.


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Also I usually buy SLGs on sale, as I think they rarely are worth the full retail price, so wallets, pouches, cardholders, passport covers, keychains and other miscellaneous objects I almost always buy on sale. This Smythson pouch I got 70% off!



I think it depends on what they are. 

I held off buying an H Calvi for years because I felt I needed a full wallet, but it's (or rather they because now I have 2) have been great. 

The right wallet or pouch can also make a good clutch if going away on a short trip. My H Steeple, Dogon Duo or Gucci python wallet work really well when I know there's going to be a single post-meeting drinks/dinner, pre-pandemic I had to go to quite a few of these. I took an overnight, a day bag (often I would be 'shown-around') lap-top case, wallet, plus GM E-zip for meetings. That's already enough pieces to carry and keep track of. So, sometimes I think SLGs are worth it.


----------



## dcooney4

Need a bit of help. The gentleman that makes the Go Forth Goods Mini Avery tote is making the mini again at my request with a hemmed top. I can't decide between the beautiful forest green that Elaine has or Grey with black handles?


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> Bottomless black holes. That exactly sums them up for me! But I know others love them. I only wish I did because I can appreciate them from an aesthetics standpoint, just not a functional one.



Yeah it’s funny, I do see them on other people and often think they look lovely.



dcooney4 said:


> Need a bit of help. The gentleman that makes the Go Forth Goods Mini Avery tote is making the mini again at my request with a hemmed top. I can't decide between the beautiful forest green that Elaine has or Grey with black handles?



Green! But then, I’m biased.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Yeah it’s funny, I do see them on other people and often think they look lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Green! But then, I’m biased.


That is what I am leaning towards but the grey would coordinate with more. What colors would you wear with forest green. I should say I am also a red head.


----------



## Jereni

Thread, it’s packing-advice time.

Sat I fly to southern CA for my first conference since COVID - very exciting. And then after the conf I’m traveling to Tucson where DH and I will spend a weekend in a resort and exploring. So excited for warm dry weather!

But, what bags to bring? During the conference I will carry a large work bag that holds my laptop, but each evening will be a different social event! Naturally I want to wear a different bag every night but I probably can’t fit all that in my carry-on…

Here’s what I’ve been debating:

Celine belt bag. This is newer and such a wonderful spring color that I feel like it would be a wonderful piece to wear during the conference at times when I don’t have to carry my laptop. Plus it’s not teeny tiny so it would be good for when we are sightseeing in Tucson. 



Nanushka Jen hobo. This is a soft, super summery bag so I haven’t worn it yet this year and I really want to. 



Coach mini Dreamer. Also decidedly summery so I want to bring it, and it would be perfect for dinners out, either at the conf or in Tucson. 



Coach Marlie? This would also be a good functional bag for sightseeing…



Coach Swinger. This would also be a wonderful evening bag to have on hand for either part of the trip. Plus the pattern seems like it could fit in with the southwest aesthetic…



TB Studio bag. This is also newer, and would be more for evenings but the colors are so fun and this trip is one where I want color! Lol. 



Mansur Gavriel soft lady bag. This is a fun spring color so I’m inclined to bring it, but again it would be evening wears. 



As you can see, it’s prob too many. Any thoughts on what I should cut?


----------



## baghabitz34

Not exactly pink & purple. More like pink & mauve:


left to right: Coach Charlie Bucket in vintage mauve, Coach Rogue in dusty pink, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, floral Ted Baker


LV Hyde Park in fuchsia, Coach Tea Rose Rogue in primrose, LV Retiro in raisin


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Need a bit of help. The gentleman that makes the Go Forth Goods Mini Avery tote is making the mini again at my request with a hemmed top. I can't decide between the beautiful forest green that Elaine has or Grey with black handles?


Which one goes better with your wardrobe? I would go with grey with black handles. But I’m not really a green person.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Thread, it’s packing-advice time.
> 
> Sat I fly to southern CA for my first conference since COVID - very exciting. And then after the conf I’m traveling to Tucson where DH and I will spend a weekend in a resort and exploring. So excited for warm dry weather!
> 
> But, what bags to bring? During the conference I will carry a large work bag that holds my laptop, but each evening will be a different social event! Naturally I want to wear a different bag every night but I probably can’t fit all that in my carry-on…
> 
> Here’s what I’ve been debating:
> 
> Celine belt bag. This is newer and such a wonderful spring color that I feel like it would be a wonderful piece to wear during the conference at times when I don’t have to carry my laptop. Plus it’s not teeny tiny so it would be good for when we are sightseeing in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341069
> 
> 
> Nanushka Jen hobo. This is a soft, super summery bag so I haven’t worn it yet this year and I really want to.
> View attachment 5341070
> 
> 
> Coach mini Dreamer. Also decidedly summery so I want to bring it, and it would be perfect for dinners out, either at the conf or in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341078
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie? This would also be a good functional bag for sightseeing…
> View attachment 5341071
> 
> 
> Coach Swinger. This would also be a wonderful evening bag to have on hand for either part of the trip. Plus the pattern seems like it could fit in with the southwest aesthetic…
> View attachment 5341072
> 
> 
> TB Studio bag. This is also newer, and would be more for evenings but the colors are so fun and this trip is one where I want color! Lol.
> View attachment 5341073
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel soft lady bag. This is a fun spring color so I’m inclined to bring it, but again it would be evening wears.
> View attachment 5341075
> 
> 
> As you can see, it’s prob too many. Any thoughts on what I should cut?


What kind of social events? Do you need something more formal? I would cut either the Coach Swinger or the TB Studio. 
If there’s going to be a lot of walking, I would bring something light & can carry for hours.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Thread, it’s packing-advice time.
> 
> Sat I fly to southern CA for my first conference since COVID - very exciting. And then after the conf I’m traveling to Tucson where DH and I will spend a weekend in a resort and exploring. So excited for warm dry weather!
> 
> But, what bags to bring? During the conference I will carry a large work bag that holds my laptop, but each evening will be a different social event! Naturally I want to wear a different bag every night but I probably can’t fit all that in my carry-on…
> 
> Here’s what I’ve been debating:
> 
> Celine belt bag. This is newer and such a wonderful spring color that I feel like it would be a wonderful piece to wear during the conference at times when I don’t have to carry my laptop. Plus it’s not teeny tiny so it would be good for when we are sightseeing in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341069
> 
> 
> Nanushka Jen hobo. This is a soft, super summery bag so I haven’t worn it yet this year and I really want to.
> View attachment 5341070
> 
> 
> Coach mini Dreamer. Also decidedly summery so I want to bring it, and it would be perfect for dinners out, either at the conf or in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341078
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie? This would also be a good functional bag for sightseeing…
> View attachment 5341071
> 
> 
> Coach Swinger. This would also be a wonderful evening bag to have on hand for either part of the trip. Plus the pattern seems like it could fit in with the southwest aesthetic…
> View attachment 5341072
> 
> 
> TB Studio bag. This is also newer, and would be more for evenings but the colors are so fun and this trip is one where I want color! Lol.
> View attachment 5341073
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel soft lady bag. This is a fun spring color so I’m inclined to bring it, but again it would be evening wears.
> View attachment 5341075
> 
> 
> As you can see, it’s prob too many. Any thoughts on what I should cut?


Gorgeous collection! I would maybe do the first bag at the conference and the small Tory Burch Site seeing.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Not exactly pink & purple. More like pink & mauve:
> View attachment 5341076
> 
> left to right: Coach Charlie Bucket in vintage mauve, Coach Rogue in dusty pink, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, floral Ted Baker
> View attachment 5341077
> 
> LV Hyde Park in fuchsia, Coach Tea Rose Rogue in primrose, LV Retiro in raisin


So many pretty bags!


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> Thread, it’s packing-advice time.
> 
> Sat I fly to southern CA for my first conference since COVID - very exciting. And then after the conf I’m traveling to Tucson where DH and I will spend a weekend in a resort and exploring. So excited for warm dry weather!
> 
> But, what bags to bring? During the conference I will carry a large work bag that holds my laptop, but each evening will be a different social event! Naturally I want to wear a different bag every night but I probably can’t fit all that in my carry-on…
> 
> Here’s what I’ve been debating:
> 
> Celine belt bag. This is newer and such a wonderful spring color that I feel like it would be a wonderful piece to wear during the conference at times when I don’t have to carry my laptop. Plus it’s not teeny tiny so it would be good for when we are sightseeing in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341069
> 
> 
> Nanushka Jen hobo. This is a soft, super summery bag so I haven’t worn it yet this year and I really want to.
> View attachment 5341070
> 
> 
> Coach mini Dreamer. Also decidedly summery so I want to bring it, and it would be perfect for dinners out, either at the conf or in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341078
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie? This would also be a good functional bag for sightseeing…
> View attachment 5341071
> 
> 
> Coach Swinger. This would also be a wonderful evening bag to have on hand for either part of the trip. Plus the pattern seems like it could fit in with the southwest aesthetic…
> View attachment 5341072
> 
> 
> TB Studio bag. This is also newer, and would be more for evenings but the colors are so fun and this trip is one where I want color! Lol.
> View attachment 5341073
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel soft lady bag. This is a fun spring color so I’m inclined to bring it, but again it would be evening wears.
> View attachment 5341075
> 
> 
> As you can see, it’s prob too many. Any thoughts on what I should cut?


Don't have any thoughts on cutting, but love the Nanushka Jen hobo (cleverness) and the Coach Marlie (color).   You have some great bag.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> What kind of social events? Do you need something more formal? I would cut either the Coach Swinger or the TB Studio.
> If there’s going to be a lot of walking, I would bring something light & can carry for hours.



Not really anything formal at the conference for sure. It’s a tech conference and will be full of crunchy and hipster types. Events will be dinners, socials/mixers, etc.

In Tucson, maaaybe but DH and I haven’t talked about a fancy dinner. I doubt we would go to anything fancy enough that the Coach Dreamer or Swinger wouldn’t suffice. 



dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous collection! I would maybe do the first bag at the conference and the small Tory Burch Site seeing.



Thanks! Yeah I think I am pretty set on bringing the Celine, and smaller bags could pack inside it in my carry on so that helps. You think the TB for sightseeing? I was prob going to go for something a little bigger for that.

Fundamentally, for evenings and dinners I suspect the choice is between the smaller bags, and I can’t bring 4 options, however much I might like to haha. 



Cordeliere said:


> Don't have any thoughts on cutting, but love the Nanushka Jen hobo (cleverness) and the Coach Marlie (color).   You have some great bag.



Aw thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Thread, it’s packing-advice time.
> 
> Sat I fly to southern CA for my first conference since COVID - very exciting. And then after the conf I’m traveling to Tucson where DH and I will spend a weekend in a resort and exploring. So excited for warm dry weather!
> 
> But, what bags to bring? During the conference I will carry a large work bag that holds my laptop, but each evening will be a different social event! Naturally I want to wear a different bag every night but I probably can’t fit all that in my carry-on…
> 
> Here’s what I’ve been debating:
> 
> Celine belt bag. This is newer and such a wonderful spring color that I feel like it would be a wonderful piece to wear during the conference at times when I don’t have to carry my laptop. Plus it’s not teeny tiny so it would be good for when we are sightseeing in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341069
> 
> 
> Nanushka Jen hobo. This is a soft, super summery bag so I haven’t worn it yet this year and I really want to.
> View attachment 5341070
> 
> 
> Coach mini Dreamer. Also decidedly summery so I want to bring it, and it would be perfect for dinners out, either at the conf or in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341078
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie? This would also be a good functional bag for sightseeing…
> View attachment 5341071
> 
> 
> Coach Swinger. This would also be a wonderful evening bag to have on hand for either part of the trip. Plus the pattern seems like it could fit in with the southwest aesthetic…
> View attachment 5341072
> 
> 
> TB Studio bag. This is also newer, and would be more for evenings but the colors are so fun and this trip is one where I want color! Lol.
> View attachment 5341073
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel soft lady bag. This is a fun spring color so I’m inclined to bring it, but again it would be evening wears.
> View attachment 5341075
> 
> 
> As you can see, it’s prob too many. Any thoughts on what I should cut?



How long is the trip? 
Which colours are you taking for outfits? 
Any planned events you are wearing something specific for?

Even on holiday, I only take one sightseeing bag and another smarter, wallet doubling-up as clutch if needed. 

Conferences and business, it's form first then style. I concentrate on what tech and which files I have to bring and build around that. 

I say one bag for work and something for time-off, build from there. No dupes.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Not really anything formal at the conference for sure. It’s a tech conference and will be full of crunchy and hipster types. Events will be dinners, socials/mixers, etc.
> 
> In Tucson, maaaybe but DH and I haven’t talked about a fancy dinner. I doubt we would go to anything fancy enough that the Coach Dreamer or Swinger wouldn’t suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah I think I am pretty set on bringing the Celine, and smaller bags could pack inside it in my carry on so that helps. You think the TB for sightseeing? I was prob going to go for something a little bigger for that.
> 
> Fundamentally, for evenings and dinners I suspect the choice is between the smaller bags, and I can’t bring 4 options, however much I might like to haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw thank you!



Ah OK. You answered my questions and we're of the same mind. 

Take the Celine and the Coach and you're covered.


----------



## Sparkletastic

@whateve - I’m glad you and your DH seem to be Covid free. 


Jereni said:


> It’s amazing to me how abruptly ‘back’ the hobo is all of a sudden. Or maybe it’s been gradual and I’ve missed it bc I was in denial. It’s my least favorite bag style… although there are some new ones out I can’t help admiring. Just saw the Celine Romy the other day for example and love it.





papertiger said:


> It's the '00s revival, it's everywhere. I need to get my little Gucci Bamboo ring Half-moon out.
> 
> I think people either love or hate them. I don't know if this applies to you but I hear people complain about them being bottomless blackholes. Inserts don't wok but pouches may.





Cordeliere said:


> Regarding the bottomless black hole aspect, has anyone tried a bag organizer in theirs?  Curious how it might work?


I do *not* like hobos.  The styling doesn’t fit my aesthetic and they are maddening black holes no matter what I do.

I bought a largish double sided pouch (approx 4.5” x 7”) to help organize. My thought was I’d put my important items on each side so I could just pull it out and easily access them. Well, I was _still_ rooting around for anything that didn’t fit in that pouch. And, I realized that when I did need the items in the pouch, I was essentially pulling a small bag out of a bigger bag. Why would I do that????

So, I sold all my hobos except for this Jimmy Choo Raven “structured” hobo. I kept it because the leather is yummy and until I find the perfect tote, this is my only larger bag. The lack of sagging allows me to find things more easily but I still use the pouch to organize. Yet, it still only gets wear on the rare occasion I’m desperate for more space in a casual setting.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> @whateve - I’m glad you and your DH seem to be Covid free.
> 
> I do *not* like hobos.  The styling doesn’t fit my aesthetic and they are maddening black holes no matter what I do.
> 
> I bought a largish double sided pouch (approx 4.5” x 7”) to help organize. My thought was I’d put my important items on each side so I could just pull it out and easily access them. Well, I was _still_ rooting around for anything that didn’t fit in that pouch. And, I realized that when I did need the items in the pouch, I was essentially pulling a small bag out of a bigger bag. Why would I do that????
> 
> So, I sold all my hobos except for this Jimmy Choo Raven “structured” hobo. I kept it because the leather is yummy and until I find the perfect tote, this is my only larger bag. The lack of sagging allows me to find things more easily but I still use the pouch to organize. Yet, it still only gets wear on the rare occasion I’m desperate for more space in a casual setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341113



Cool bag. I bet the double-zip helps get into it better too.


----------



## Katinahat

Today I’m wearing pink rather than carrying pink but my Black Alexa is perfect day/night for work and a work event this evening.



@behindtheseams I think this shows the sophisticated but relaxed Mulberry Alexa vibe. The bag is not highly structured so slouches naturally a bit. I expect the mini will do the same eventually. This bag is a year and a half old and no signs of wear.

@ElainePG just DD 2 has to isolate here because the rest of us are triple vaccinated. Hence I’m still at work. She’s isolating within out ho

@whateve so pleased you are both ok! That’s great news!


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> @whateve - I’m glad you and your DH seem to be Covid free.
> 
> I do *not* like hobos.  The styling doesn’t fit my aesthetic and they are maddening black holes no matter what I do.
> 
> I bought a largish double sided pouch (approx 4.5” x 7”) to help organize. My thought was I’d put my important items on each side so I could just pull it out and easily access them. Well, I was _still_ rooting around for anything that didn’t fit in that pouch. And, I realized that when I did need the items in the pouch, I was essentially pulling a small bag out of a bigger bag. Why would I do that????
> 
> So, I sold all my hobos except for this Jimmy Choo Raven “structured” hobo. I kept it because the leather is yummy and until I find the perfect tote, this is my only larger bag. The lack of sagging allows me to find things more easily but I still use the pouch to organize. Yet, it still only gets wear on the rare occasion I’m desperate for more space in a casual setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341113



Agree. I can't do hobos either. (That and bucket bags.) 
I have definitely tried and I love the look on others, but they too do not fit with my aesthetic.
I love bags with structure and soft totes without a bag insert look so blah to me lol.

The most non-structured bag I have is my YSL puffer size small in denim and it took me some time to really think about it (~5 months?). Never had a puffy bag. Never had a denim bag. It took a leap of faith, but it was one of those things I couldn't get off my mind lol. And then my husband was like, it's a good buy (he's such an enabler, terrible haha) and I was okay fine! And I ended up loving that bag (whew!).


----------



## Katinahat

Lots of chat on hobos! I’m definitely more of a crossbody wearer. I’m working hard on using my totes for work and successfully carrying them long distances, or at least the ones with good length shoulder straps.

These are my only hobos:


The regular Coach Nomad is a hobo. This is the smaller version though and carries crossbody or over the shoulder. It’s a good medium sized bag and quite structured so definitely not a bottomless pit. It has a beautiful glovetanned leather rose lining.



Mulberry Tessie Hobo. This is a hobo and is quite bottomless but has side pouches in the lining. I definitely use this one more for shopping trips. It’s wide flat handle is comfortable to carry but I wouldn’t use it for work.


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> Sorry to hear this   I hope the new therapist is a great one. Love the daffodils, and I think they are the flower of March. Virtual flowers from me too


Thanks so much! Time will tell but I think it will work out. Lovely to have flowers. 


Jereni said:


> Thread, it’s packing-advice time.
> 
> Sat I fly to southern CA for my first conference since COVID - very exciting. And then after the conf I’m traveling to Tucson where DH and I will spend a weekend in a resort and exploring. So excited for warm dry weather!
> 
> But, what bags to bring? During the conference I will carry a large work bag that holds my laptop, but each evening will be a different social event! Naturally I want to wear a different bag every night but I probably can’t fit all that in my carry-on…
> 
> Here’s what I’ve been debating:
> 
> Celine belt bag. This is newer and such a wonderful spring color that I feel like it would be a wonderful piece to wear during the conference at times when I don’t have to carry my laptop. Plus it’s not teeny tiny so it would be good for when we are sightseeing in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341069
> 
> 
> Nanushka Jen hobo. This is a soft, super summery bag so I haven’t worn it yet this year and I really want to.
> View attachment 5341070
> 
> 
> Coach mini Dreamer. Also decidedly summery so I want to bring it, and it would be perfect for dinners out, either at the conf or in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341078
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie? This would also be a good functional bag for sightseeing…
> View attachment 5341071
> 
> 
> Coach Swinger. This would also be a wonderful evening bag to have on hand for either part of the trip. Plus the pattern seems like it could fit in with the southwest aesthetic…
> View attachment 5341072
> 
> 
> TB Studio bag. This is also newer, and would be more for evenings but the colors are so fun and this trip is one where I want color! Lol.
> View attachment 5341073
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel soft lady bag. This is a fun spring color so I’m inclined to bring it, but again it would be evening wears.
> View attachment 5341075
> 
> 
> As you can see, it’s prob too many. Any thoughts on what I should cut?


You have so many beautiful choices. I had the same pretrip dilemma. One day and one evening bag worked okay for me. Although more choices would have been good too. I think I’d pick my colour and function to coordinate with clothing? 


baghabitz34 said:


> Not exactly pink & purple. More like pink & mauve:
> View attachment 5341076
> 
> left to right: Coach Charlie Bucket in vintage mauve, Coach Rogue in dusty pink, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, floral Ted Baker
> View attachment 5341077
> 
> LV Hyde Park in fuchsia, Coach Tea Rose Rogue in primrose, LV Retiro in raisin


Beautiful bags in these deep and dusty pinks! 


Sparkletastic said:


> @whateve - I’m glad you and your DH seem to be Covid free.
> 
> I do *not* like hobos.  The styling doesn’t fit my aesthetic and they are maddening black holes no matter what I do.
> 
> I bought a largish double sided pouch (approx 4.5” x 7”) to help organize. My thought was I’d put my important items on each side so I could just pull it out and easily access them. Well, I was _still_ rooting around for anything that didn’t fit in that pouch. And, I realized that when I did need the items in the pouch, I was essentially pulling a small bag out of a bigger bag. Why would I do that????
> 
> So, I sold all my hobos except for this Jimmy Choo Raven “structured” hobo. I kept it because the leather is yummy and until I find the perfect tote, this is my only larger bag. The lack of sagging allows me to find things more easily but I still use the pouch to organize. Yet, it still only gets wear on the rare occasion I’m desperate for more space in a casual setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341113


Well this hobo is very attractive so it’s good to hear it is useful when space is important!


----------



## Katinahat

Am I falling prey to marketing pressure if I buy the Lottie I’ve been looking at. Flash sale would get it at 20% off?!

Not to be an enabler but UK Aspinals site has codes off all stock not just outlet.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> That is what I am leaning towards but the grey would coordinate with more. What colors would you wear with forest green. I should say I am also a red head.


Green looks so beautiful with red hair!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Thread, it’s packing-advice time.
> 
> Sat I fly to southern CA for my first conference since COVID - very exciting. And then after the conf I’m traveling to Tucson where DH and I will spend a weekend in a resort and exploring. So excited for warm dry weather!
> 
> But, what bags to bring? During the conference I will carry a large work bag that holds my laptop, but each evening will be a different social event! Naturally I want to wear a different bag every night but I probably can’t fit all that in my carry-on…
> 
> Here’s what I’ve been debating:
> 
> Celine belt bag. This is newer and such a wonderful spring color that I feel like it would be a wonderful piece to wear during the conference at times when I don’t have to carry my laptop. Plus it’s not teeny tiny so it would be good for when we are sightseeing in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341069
> 
> 
> Nanushka Jen hobo. This is a soft, super summery bag so I haven’t worn it yet this year and I really want to.
> View attachment 5341070
> 
> 
> Coach mini Dreamer. Also decidedly summery so I want to bring it, and it would be perfect for dinners out, either at the conf or in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341078
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie? This would also be a good functional bag for sightseeing…
> View attachment 5341071
> 
> 
> Coach Swinger. This would also be a wonderful evening bag to have on hand for either part of the trip. Plus the pattern seems like it could fit in with the southwest aesthetic…
> View attachment 5341072
> 
> 
> TB Studio bag. This is also newer, and would be more for evenings but the colors are so fun and this trip is one where I want color! Lol.
> View attachment 5341073
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel soft lady bag. This is a fun spring color so I’m inclined to bring it, but again it would be evening wears.
> View attachment 5341075
> 
> 
> As you can see, it’s prob too many. Any thoughts on what I should cut?


How many do you want to bring? I'd say the first three and then maybe one of the final four. If you feel you need a dedicated bag for sightseeing, include the Marlie. The last bags you have described as for evening only - if you are using them multiple evenings, will you have trouble coordinating the printed bags with multiple outfits?


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> Thread, it’s packing-advice time.
> 
> Sat I fly to southern CA for my first conference since COVID - very exciting. And then after the conf I’m traveling to Tucson where DH and I will spend a weekend in a resort and exploring. So excited for warm dry weather!
> 
> But, what bags to bring? During the conference I will carry a large work bag that holds my laptop, but each evening will be a different social event! Naturally I want to wear a different bag every night but I probably can’t fit all that in my carry-on…
> 
> Here’s what I’ve been debating:
> 
> Celine belt bag. This is newer and such a wonderful spring color that I feel like it would be a wonderful piece to wear during the conference at times when I don’t have to carry my laptop. Plus it’s not teeny tiny so it would be good for when we are sightseeing in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341069
> 
> 
> Nanushka Jen hobo. This is a soft, super summery bag so I haven’t worn it yet this year and I really want to.
> View attachment 5341070
> 
> 
> Coach mini Dreamer. Also decidedly summery so I want to bring it, and it would be perfect for dinners out, either at the conf or in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341078
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie? This would also be a good functional bag for sightseeing…
> View attachment 5341071
> 
> 
> Coach Swinger. This would also be a wonderful evening bag to have on hand for either part of the trip. Plus the pattern seems like it could fit in with the southwest aesthetic…
> View attachment 5341072
> 
> 
> TB Studio bag. This is also newer, and would be more for evenings but the colors are so fun and this trip is one where I want color! Lol.
> View attachment 5341073
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel soft lady bag. This is a fun spring color so I’m inclined to bring it, but again it would be evening wears.
> View attachment 5341075
> 
> 
> As you can see, it’s prob too many. Any thoughts on what I should cut?



I vote bring your newest one Or the one that has gotten the least wear, so long as your choice coordinates with your wardrobe
Although I think the Nanushka would go over well with crunchy hipster and resort evenings with the celine belt bag you posted for daytime.
have a great time!


----------



## lill_canele

Jereni said:


> Thread, it’s packing-advice time.
> 
> Sat I fly to southern CA for my first conference since COVID - very exciting. And then after the conf I’m traveling to Tucson where DH and I will spend a weekend in a resort and exploring. So excited for warm dry weather!
> 
> But, what bags to bring? During the conference I will carry a large work bag that holds my laptop, but each evening will be a different social event! Naturally I want to wear a different bag every night but I probably can’t fit all that in my carry-on…
> 
> Here’s what I’ve been debating:
> 
> Celine belt bag. This is newer and such a wonderful spring color that I feel like it would be a wonderful piece to wear during the conference at times when I don’t have to carry my laptop. Plus it’s not teeny tiny so it would be good for when we are sightseeing in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341069
> 
> 
> Nanushka Jen hobo. This is a soft, super summery bag so I haven’t worn it yet this year and I really want to.
> View attachment 5341070
> 
> 
> Coach mini Dreamer. Also decidedly summery so I want to bring it, and it would be perfect for dinners out, either at the conf or in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341078
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie? This would also be a good functional bag for sightseeing…
> View attachment 5341071
> 
> 
> Coach Swinger. This would also be a wonderful evening bag to have on hand for either part of the trip. Plus the pattern seems like it could fit in with the southwest aesthetic…
> View attachment 5341072
> 
> 
> TB Studio bag. This is also newer, and would be more for evenings but the colors are so fun and this trip is one where I want color! Lol.
> View attachment 5341073
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel soft lady bag. This is a fun spring color so I’m inclined to bring it, but again it would be evening wears.
> View attachment 5341075
> 
> 
> As you can see, it’s prob too many. Any thoughts on what I should cut?



Weather-wise, I'll have to warn you; unfortunately we're going to hit a cold spell starting tomorrow (I'm in the Southern Orange County area). It's been in the 80s earlier this week but tomorrow will drop to 67F, and Friday will rain, Saturday will be quite windy.
So just keep that in mind. Our Spring weather tends to fluctuate a lot before going straight to summer around May.

Good luck!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Today I’m wearing pink rather than carrying pink but my Black Alexa is perfect day/night for work and a work event this evening.
> 
> View attachment 5341182
> 
> @behindtheseams I think this shows the sophisticated but relaxed Mulberry Alexa vibe. The bag is not highly structured so slouches naturally a bit. I expect the mini will do the same eventually. This bag is a year and a half old and no signs of wear.
> 
> @ElainePG just DD 2 has to isolate here because the rest of us are triple vaccinated. Hence I’m still at work. She’s isolating within out ho
> 
> @whateve so pleased you are both ok! That’s great news!



Love this look!


----------



## Vintage Leather

In defense of the hobo:

Carrying a hobo is like getting a hug from your bag. It’s soft and smushy and it conforms to your body.
You need to find the right one - the strap needs to be a good drop length, and the material is more important than anything. But it’s such a secure and comfy style of bag.

I get around the Black Hole of Doom by 1) only carrying essentials. 
2) having bright colored slg

Buckets and I don’t get along - but the hobo? It’ll always have room in my collection

The Lanvin cat mini hobo is tempting me, but I don’t have the space for use for it.


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> In defense of the hobo:
> 
> Carrying a hobo is like getting a hug from your bag. It’s soft and smushy and it conforms to your body.
> You need to find the right one - the strap needs to be a good drop length, and the material is more important than anything. But it’s such a secure and comfy style of bag.
> 
> I get around the Black Hole of Doom by 1) only carrying essentials.
> 2) having bright colored slg
> 
> Buckets and I don’t get along - but the hobo? It’ll always have room in my collection
> 
> The Lanvin cat mini hobo is tempting me, but I don’t have the space for use for it.



Agree with above  I only have one hobo left in my collection, a BV Tomas Maier classic in gunmetal? Or some  metallic shade (not sure what the name is). I don’t wear it much, but it’s perfect when I need it. I don’t like bucket bags either except for the H picotin. (But, I had sworn off the picotin for years and suddenly found it appealing again, so who knows lol

the new BV hobo with the sardine handle reminds me of the YSL Mombasa. I had a mini Mombasa which I also adored that I finally rehomed last year to a friend.



Sparkletastic said:


> But, now I have a collection that is stable and that I love. And, all my bags have been actively worn. So, I have no intention of selling anything regardless of slowed wear. They’ve all “proven” themselves. LOL! Instead, I’m entering a slow expansion phase. For me, my rules / approaches flex based on what I need to do achieve that stage’s goals. Now my rule of thumb is thoughtfully seeking new purse joy.



slowed but proven mindful wear is exactly what I aim for.



whateve said:


> almost got a Gucci disco last year. I've always loved the look of the bag, even the logo, but I couldn't pull the trigger because of the logo. I feel the logo makes the bag what it is, and that is why I like it, but it is the fact that it isn't under the radar, everyone recognizes it, that made me uncomfortable with actually owning it. It felt too much like broadcasting I was carrying a Gucci.



agree exactly with this. Also almost pulled the trigger on a YSL Lou Lou, but stopped for the same reason



Purses & Perfumes said:


> One option is to have a majority of your collection be classic bags and allow a little room for play with maybe two or three bags being non-classic options.



I agree with this, and that’s what my bags from Etsy are all about (riffs on the BV pouch)



JenJBS said:


> We discuss, rather than argue. It's a wonderful thing



love the congeniality of this thread in particular! other threads can be a bit judgmental and that’s tiresome



Cordeliere said:


> It is hard not to drink the Hermes kool-aid. The opinions expressed here are so refreshing



+1000 



DME said:


> While I do visit brand-specific sub forums, I really like the diversity of collections and thoughts here. Like you, this thread has exposed me to so many new brands and made me appreciate some of my non-H, LV and Chanel bags again



agree. And I wish that I could go thrifting with @cowgirlsboots for finds like her tapestry bag



coffee2go said:


> Btw why do you think so many people think that H,LV and Chanel are the ultimate holy grail bags? Is it marketing brainwashing us, the supposed resale value and so? I haven’t owned any H,LV and Chanel yet, but I wouldn’t expect them to be any better than my other luxury bags… especially after reading a lot about quality issues with LV and Chanel… I remember one day a couple years ago when I was at LV store in Germany I was contemplating getting a cardholder or some other SLG, just cause I believed I should own smth from LV, when SA showed me what was available at the store, I was a bit “meh” as these SLGs weren’t any better than other SLGs I’ve seen and touched at other brands



the difficulty to obtain the bag plus the resale value is up there. plus the historic glamour of the design house and the sense of reaching the pinnacle of the bag world. For me personally, since I dont  sell, rarely consign, and rarely rehome except to friends ans family,  I know if I buy an H bag in a model that I already love, that it’s a classic that goes with my personal style.



Jereni said:


> In terms of why folks think of Hermes / Chanels as holy grails bags, I would have said it’s those three reasons exactly. Hermes are hard to obtain, at least the ones everyone wants, no one argues they are the best quality etc etc. Chanel black classic flaps aren’t hard to obtain anymore, but they used to be looked at as good quality and are certainly pricey



one could argue that a custom, entirely hand stitched bag is of better quality, but without the brand name, it loses its resale value instantly (like a car), so you had better really adore it.

I’ve owned many chanel bags (most rehomed to my mom and friends around 2008 (when I discovered hermes and I mistakenly thought that one brand was all I needed). I also bought an so black chevron mini reissue at the boutique, during the summer of 2020, which is fine quality for a machine stitched and mass produced bag. The numbers made have obviously risen with demand, but I think people are far more likely to scrutinize every iota now that the retail price has risen to exorbitant levels.

I personally don’t think that quality has fallen as much as people think, but I don’t think I would spend 10K on a regular chanel bag either. I say this having owned an adorable chanel mini CF bag on a belt chain from 1990? Or thereabouts, (a gift from my mom) whose clasp had to be fixed or replaced by the boutique almost every other time I wore it.

ETA: I prefer classic bags bc my RTW style is a bit more eclectic than the average person, so a classic bag kind of tones me down. The BV hobo, I think, goes best with an unstudied, classic style (from t shirt and jeans to Jil sander, which is not exactly my kind of look). But, in its defense, the BV wears like iron and I got it for a fabulous price at resale, so I actually take great pleasure in its presence.


----------



## papertiger

Some of my hobos. Trussardi and Gucci Horse-bit Chain are not here 

3 categories: 
1. Flat (this can include circles and half-moons). These usually look bigger than the are and get bulbous towards the middle. E.g. Gucci Bouvier, H Trim I, Gucci Half Moon Travel, BV Veneta See the big one below, I have an inherited vintage BV that's flat too. It doesn't matter how big they are you shouldn't over-pack them. 





2. Round/rounded. These usually have all the things far towards the bottom. BV Belly, BV Cervo Hobo 

Little one above ^

+ BVs below they are wide on the bottom and most unstructured. Some of them have attached purses or compartments in the sides. 






3. Flat-bottom, usually have a gusset and could take an insert but wouldn't look so 'hobo'. e.g. Gucci Jackie 1961, H Trim II

I don't have a Gucci Jackie anymore and I don't have a pic of my Gucci Horse-bit Chain hobo so no pics, but if you find hobos difficult this kind is your best bet for organisation.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Am I falling prey to marketing pressure if I buy the Lottie I’ve been looking at. Flash sale would get it at 20% off?!
> 
> Not to be an enabler but UK Aspinals site has codes off all stock not just outlet.


If you were planning to get it anyway…I got mine with a $200 off discount last year.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> I do *not* like hobos.  The styling doesn’t fit my aesthetic and they are maddening black holes no matter what I do.
> 
> I bought a largish double sided pouch (approx 4.5” x 7”) to help organize. My thought was I’d put my important items on each side so I could just pull it out and easily access them. Well, I was _still_ rooting around for anything that didn’t fit in that pouch. And, I realized that when I did need the items in the pouch, I was essentially pulling a small bag out of a bigger bag. Why would I do that????
> 
> So, I sold all my hobos except for this Jimmy Choo Raven “structured” hobo. I kept it because the leather is yummy and until I find the perfect tote, this is my only larger bag. The lack of sagging allows me to find things more easily but I still use the pouch to organize. Yet, it still only gets wear on the rare occasion I’m desperate for more space in a casual setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341113



Have you ever used a bag organizer for any of your Chanel bags?  

About a year ago, I purchased this bag organizer for one of my tote bags.  



Got it from Divide and Conquer on Etsy.  Absolutely love it.  The D&C lady makes organizers in custom sizes.  I have also seen organizers for sale on Etsy that fit Chanel flaps.  I was thinking one of those might be narrow enough to fit my Trim which is only 3 inches deep.   I don't carry much in my bag, so there is really not a lot to organize.  I do like being able to reach in any knowing exactly where my phone, wallet, and keys are without having to feel around.

Just curious if anyone has any experience with a narrow bag organizer.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> If you were planning to get it anyway…I got mine with a $200 off discount last year.


They clearly do great discounts! Trouble is I’ve now been looking at the midi Mayfair in taupe and ivory too and am not sure I can decide so think I will have to wait.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Have you ever used a bag organizer for any of your Chanel bags?
> 
> About a year ago, I purchased this bag organizer for one of my tote bags.
> 
> View attachment 5341542
> 
> Got it from Divide and Conquer on Etsy.  Absolutely love it.  The D&C lady makes organizers in custom sizes.  I have also seen organizers for sale on Etsy that fit Chanel flaps.  I was thinking one of those might be narrow enough to fit my Trim which is only 3 inches deep.   I don't carry much in my bag, so there is really not a lot to organize.  I do like being able to reach in any knowing exactly where my phone, wallet, and keys are without having to feel around.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has any experience with a narrow bag organizer.


I have D&C to keep the shape of a B30 swift. I did try an unbranded narrow organizer for a slim bag once (a Fendi selleria hobo) but felt that it used more space than it was worth. JMO though. I think it depends on a lot of subjective factors and you might have to try and see. Also, I like reaching into a bag and feeling smooshy leather. 

@Katinahat, there are fabulous discounts now on Aspinal, but it seems like they discount regularly so you have time to figure out which one is best


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> Have you ever used a bag organizer for any of your Chanel bags?
> 
> About a year ago, I purchased this bag organizer for one of my tote bags.
> 
> View attachment 5341542
> 
> Got it from Divide and Conquer on Etsy.  Absolutely love it.  The D&C lady makes organizers in custom sizes.  I have also seen organizers for sale on Etsy that fit Chanel flaps.  I was thinking one of those might be narrow enough to fit my Trim which is only 3 inches deep.   I don't carry much in my bag, so there is really not a lot to organize.  I do like being able to reach in any knowing exactly where my phone, wallet, and keys are without having to feel around.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has any experience with a narrow bag organizer.


A lot of people love organisers. I’ve got one in my Bayswater but don’t love it and it’s not thin. I wouldn’t put one in a smaller bag. I find they are bulky and take up too much space. For day bags, I prefer a small pouch that can easily move between bags with keys and handbag essentials in it. Then my wallet goes in next to that and my phone alongside or in the slip pocket.

Edit: good points @880 I like seeing and feeling the interior too. And thanks for the Aspinals advice!


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> A lot of people love organisers. I’ve got one in my Bayswater but don’t love it and it’s not thin. I wouldn’t put one in a smaller bag. I find they are bulky and take up too much space. For day bags, I prefer a small pouch that can easily move between bags with keys and handbag essentials in it. Then my wallet goes in next to that and my phone alongside or in the slip pocket.
> 
> Edit: good points @880 I like seeing and feeling the interior too. And thanks for the Aspinals advice!


thanks @Katinahat , I’m not a practical person when it comes to fashion. For me, a purchase has to evoke a certain feeling ( hopefully one that I cannot get with what I already have). IMO the top handle shiny croc aspinals are charming and a bit retro glamour. I can imagine wearing them with full skirts and Ann Fontaine shirts, or quirky tops and high waisted denim. The pebbled leather  flap is sleek and understated, and I can imagine wearing it with white sundresses in summer or a flowy neutral colored pantsuit in the fall (channeling Calvin Klein, Donna Karan, narciso Rodriguez) . but, they are entirely different, so I can certainly see your dilemma! It’s a fun decision! 

re hobos, I find I wear them more when I feel slimmer, go figure. So keeping one in my closet is sort of aspirational lol.

re SLG, I hate the additional weight but love the look. So typically I refrain from buying them. I do have one box kelly longue wallet that weighs 17 ounces (.48 kg) empty. So I’ve repurposed it as an evening clutch (it holds my iPhone 12 easily with room to spare.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cordeliere said:


> I do think you are right that the box leather may be the problem.


I have an Hermes Trim II 31 in Gulliver/swift leather and it is super comfortable on the shoulder-- very soft and pliable, so I agree that it might be the box leather that is causing the issue.


----------



## Kimbashop

Jereni said:


> Thread, it’s packing-advice time.
> 
> Sat I fly to southern CA for my first conference since COVID - very exciting. And then after the conf I’m traveling to Tucson where DH and I will spend a weekend in a resort and exploring. So excited for warm dry weather!
> 
> But, what bags to bring? During the conference I will carry a large work bag that holds my laptop, but each evening will be a different social event! Naturally I want to wear a different bag every night but I probably can’t fit all that in my carry-on…
> 
> Here’s what I’ve been debating:
> 
> Celine belt bag. This is newer and such a wonderful spring color that I feel like it would be a wonderful piece to wear during the conference at times when I don’t have to carry my laptop. Plus it’s not teeny tiny so it would be good for when we are sightseeing in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341069
> 
> 
> Nanushka Jen hobo. This is a soft, super summery bag so I haven’t worn it yet this year and I really want to.
> View attachment 5341070
> 
> 
> Coach mini Dreamer. Also decidedly summery so I want to bring it, and it would be perfect for dinners out, either at the conf or in Tucson.
> View attachment 5341078
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie? This would also be a good functional bag for sightseeing…
> View attachment 5341071
> 
> 
> Coach Swinger. This would also be a wonderful evening bag to have on hand for either part of the trip. Plus the pattern seems like it could fit in with the southwest aesthetic…
> View attachment 5341072
> 
> 
> TB Studio bag. This is also newer, and would be more for evenings but the colors are so fun and this trip is one where I want color! Lol.
> View attachment 5341073
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel soft lady bag. This is a fun spring color so I’m inclined to bring it, but again it would be evening wears.
> View attachment 5341075
> 
> 
> As you can see, it’s prob too many. Any thoughts on what I should cut?


That Coach Marlie is so dang cute and that color is really fun. If you are doing a lot of walking or sightseeing, I think this bag or one in a similar size and function would be great to carry. Otherwise, I'm partial to the green Celine. Mint green is big this year and the bag is beautiful in that color.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> Today I’m wearing pink rather than carrying pink but my Black Alexa is perfect day/night for work and a work event this evening.
> 
> View attachment 5341182
> 
> @behindtheseams I think this shows the sophisticated but relaxed Mulberry Alexa vibe. The bag is not highly structured so slouches naturally a bit. I expect the mini will do the same eventually. This bag is a year and a half old and no signs of wear.
> 
> @ElainePG just DD 2 has to isolate here because the rest of us are triple vaccinated. Hence I’m still at work. She’s isolating within out ho
> 
> @whateve so pleased you are both ok! That’s great news!


I love this look! Pink and black look amazing together and the Alexa with your skirt are a perfect match.


----------



## Kimbashop

Vintage Leather said:


> In defense of the hobo:
> 
> Carrying a hobo is like getting a hug from your bag. It’s soft and smushy and it conforms to your body.
> You need to find the right one - the strap needs to be a good drop length, and the material is more important than anything. But it’s such a secure and comfy style of bag.
> 
> I get around the Black Hole of Doom by 1) only carrying essentials.
> 2) having bright colored slg
> 
> Buckets and I don’t get along - but the hobo? It’ll always have room in my collection
> 
> The Lanvin cat mini hobo is tempting me, but I don’t have the space for use for it.


+1 to everything you wrote. I'm also a hobo lover, although I like mine to be structured a bit, like with a straight bottom rather than a round one. I have never had a problem with using one because I always use brightly-colored pouches or SIGs. Hobos hug you. THEY HUG. 

I took my Balenciaga Day bag to the Dentist's office recently where they were doing some horrendous drilling and crown prepping. Prepping for such things always requires at least three shots of Novocaine for me because it doesn't always work. I clutched the bag in my lap, stroking the soft, silky leather that draped on me while they drilled and scraped away. I'm horrible at the dentist and the bag gave me snuggles and comfort.


----------



## mariliz11

Trying to catch up on this thread and oh what lovely pictures! I’ve been MIA moving to a new house so won’t be able to showcase or participate in the new challenges, my closet is a mess. Also with new furniture and stuff I don’t think I have or will be adding any new bags to my collection. But hoping to get back and start carrying my bags once I’ve settled, maybe add a new one to reward myself for the work! Going back to catching up on everyone’s posts!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> Am I falling prey to marketing pressure if I buy the Lottie I’ve been looking at. Flash sale would get it at 20% off?!
> 
> Not to be an enabler but UK Aspinals site has codes off all stock not just outlet.


My rule for bags on sale is to never buy unless I would have bought it full price. In other words, if it was a planned buy, the sale will motivate me to buy the bag then to take advantage of the discount. If it wasn’t planned, I don’t let the sale “talk me into it”. 


Cordeliere said:


> Have you ever used a bag organizer for any of your Chanel bags?
> 
> About a year ago, I purchased this bag organizer for one of my tote bags.
> 
> View attachment 5341542
> 
> Got it from Divide and Conquer on Etsy.  Absolutely love it.  The D&C lady makes organizers in custom sizes.  I have also seen organizers for sale on Etsy that fit Chanel flaps.  I was thinking one of those might be narrow enough to fit my Trim which is only 3 inches deep.   I don't carry much in my bag, so there is really not a lot to organize.  I do like being able to reach in any knowing exactly where my phone, wallet, and keys are without having to feel around.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has any experience with a narrow bag organizer.


All of my Chanel bags are structured flaps (jumbo & medium classic flaps and a Boy) so they don’t need organizers. That’s actually one of my requirements for a bag - that it doesn’t need anything from me to make it functional / pretty / workable, etc.

I only use the double pouch I mentioned for the Jimmy. But, that combo is too fussy.  I’d only net about $350 if I sold it and it would probably take forever. So, it’s not worth the bother. If I get tired of looking at it, I’ll ship it to DD. I just intend to find a different bag (likely a tote with compartments) to use for my large bag days.


----------



## Jereni

Thanks everyone for the great responses!



papertiger said:


> How long is the trip?
> Which colours are you taking for outfits?
> Any planned events you are wearing something specific for?
> 
> Even on holiday, I only take one sightseeing bag and another smarter, wallet doubling-up as clutch if needed.
> 
> Conferences and business, it's form first then style. I concentrate on what tech and which files I have to bring and build around that.
> 
> I say one bag for work and something for time-off, build from there. No dupes.



Good questions - clothing wise I would probably just choose whatever matches with the bags I want to bring. So there’s a category of stuff that will match these bags… a bunch of it is flowy capri pants in various colors, and then loose Dolman tops or blouses. A few long cardigans as well since that’s one of my go-tos. In short, I’m not sure if the clothing will limit the bags.

In my case I actually do want dups, I like having variety and I’m bringing a full size suitcase and carry-on. I suppose I could look at it as having two day-time options and two options for evenings.



Katinahat said:


> You have so many beautiful choices. I had the same pretrip dilemma. One day and one evening bag worked okay for me. Although more choices would have been good too. I think I’d pick my colour and function to coordinate with clothing?



Thanks! Yeah clothing wise I will probably be fine either way… decisions decisions…




whateve said:


> How many do you want to bring? I'd say the first three and then maybe one of the final four. If you feel you need a dedicated bag for sightseeing, include the Marlie. The last bags you have described as for evening only - if you are using them multiple evenings, will you have trouble coordinating the printed bags with multiple outfits?



Yeah I think _max _max would be 5. You make a good point about the printed bags. I do have two pairs of pants with print that I was thinking of bringing, but at the same time I don’t know that I would wear those for dinner so it might be fine. And one of the pants actually *would* work with the Coach Dreamer, even though it has several shades / textures going on.



880 said:


> I vote bring your newest one Or the one that has gotten the least wear, so long as your choice coordinates with your wardrobe
> Although I think the Nanushka would go over well with crunchy hipster and resort evenings with the celine belt bag you posted for daytime.
> have a great time!



Thank you! Yeah I was starting to think the Nanushka might have to get cut because it’s kinda small for sightseeing, but kinda informal for a night out. But it’s true it would fit in at the conference for sure.



Kimbashop said:


> That Coach Marlie is so dang cute and that color is really fun. If you are doing a lot of walking or sightseeing, I think this bag or one in a similar size and function would be great to carry. Otherwise, I'm partial to the green Celine. Mint green is big this year and the bag is beautiful in that color.



I love the Marlie and it is hella functional. But fundamentally, the Celine is newer and with the mint green color there’s a part of me that really wants to wear it on this sunny and cheerful trip. Plus it does hold more than the Marlie so I think it will win out.

———

I think I’m sure on:

1. Celine belt
2. Coach Dreamer

And prob will pass on the Marlie.

So that leaves me to pick amongst these, and prob keep it to 2 if I can:

Nanushka sac
Coach Swinger floral
Tory Burch Studio floral
Mansur Gavriel pink

Hmmm


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> They clearly do great discounts! Trouble is I’ve now been looking at the midi Mayfair in taupe and ivory too and am not sure I can decide so think I will have to wait.
> View attachment 5341543
> View attachment 5341544
> 
> View attachment 5341546


I love the top left! It has a bit of pink in it, at least on my screen.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Need a bit of help. The gentleman that makes the Go Forth Goods Mini Avery tote is making the mini again at my request with a hemmed top. I can't decide between the beautiful forest green that Elaine has or Grey with black handles?


Forest green. 



Kimbashop said:


> I love this look! *Pink and black look amazing together* and the Alexa with your skirt are a perfect match.


Agreed!    Pink and black is one of my favorite color combinations.


----------



## JenJBS

mariliz11 said:


> Trying to catch up on this thread and oh what lovely pictures! I’ve been MIA moving to a new house so won’t be able to showcase or participate in the new challenges, my closet is a mess. Also with new furniture and stuff I don’t think I have or will be adding any new bags to my collection. But hoping to get back and start carrying my bags once I’ve settled, maybe add a new one to reward myself for the work! Going back to catching up on everyone’s posts!



Congratulations on your new house!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Thanks everyone for the great responses!
> 
> 
> 
> Good questions - clothing wise I would probably just choose whatever matches with the bags I want to bring. So there’s a category of stuff that will match these bags… a bunch of it is flowy capri pants in various colors, and then loose Dolman tops or blouses. A few long cardigans as well since that’s one of my go-tos. In short, I’m not sure if the clothing will limit the bags.
> 
> In my case I actually do want dups, I like having variety and I’m bringing a full size suitcase and carry-on. I suppose I could look at it as having two day-time options and two options for evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah clothing wise I will probably be fine either way… decisions decisions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think _max _max would be 5. You make a good point about the printed bags. I do have two pairs of pants with print that I was thinking of bringing, but at the same time I don’t know that I would wear those for dinner so it might be fine. And one of the pants actually *would* work with the Coach Dreamer, even though it has several shades / textures going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yeah I was starting to think the Nanushka might have to get cut because it’s kinda small for sightseeing, but kinda informal for a night out. But it’s true it would fit in at the conference for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Marlie and it is hella functional. But fundamentally, the Celine is newer and with the mint green color there’s a part of me that really wants to wear it on this sunny and cheerful trip. Plus it does hold more than the Marlie so I think it will win out.
> 
> ———
> 
> I think I’m sure on:
> 
> 1. Celine belt
> 2. Coach Dreamer
> 
> And prob will pass on the Marlie.
> 
> So that leaves me to pick amongst these, and prob keep it to 2 if I can:
> 
> Nanushka sac
> Coach Swinger floral
> Tory Burch Studio floral
> Mansur Gavriel pink
> 
> Hmmm


The sac and the MG.


----------



## 880

mariliz11 said:


> Trying to catch up on this thread and oh what lovely pictures! I’ve been MIA moving to a new house so won’t be able to showcase or participate in the new challenges, my closet is a mess. Also with new furniture and stuff I don’t think I have or will be adding any new bags to my collection. But hoping to get back and start carrying my bags once I’ve settled, maybe add a new one to reward myself for the work! Going back to catching up on everyone’s posts!


Congrats on your new home! Would love to see pics when you are settled!


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> Thanks everyone for the great responses!
> 
> 
> 
> Good questions - clothing wise I would probably just choose whatever matches with the bags I want to bring. So there’s a category of stuff that will match these bags… a bunch of it is flowy capri pants in various colors, and then loose Dolman tops or blouses. A few long cardigans as well since that’s one of my go-tos. In short, I’m not sure if the clothing will limit the bags.
> 
> In my case I actually do want dups, I like having variety and I’m bringing a full size suitcase and carry-on. I suppose I could look at it as having two day-time options and two options for evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah clothing wise I will probably be fine either way… decisions decisions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think _max _max would be 5. You make a good point about the printed bags. I do have two pairs of pants with print that I was thinking of bringing, but at the same time I don’t know that I would wear those for dinner so it might be fine. And one of the pants actually *would* work with the Coach Dreamer, even though it has several shades / textures going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yeah I was starting to think the Nanushka might have to get cut because it’s kinda small for sightseeing, but kinda informal for a night out. But it’s true it would fit in at the conference for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Marlie and it is hella functional. But fundamentally, the Celine is newer and with the mint green color there’s a part of me that really wants to wear it on this sunny and cheerful trip. Plus it does hold more than the Marlie so I think it will win out.
> 
> ———
> 
> I think I’m sure on:
> 
> 1. Celine belt
> 2. Coach Dreamer
> 
> And prob will pass on the Marlie.
> 
> So that leaves me to pick amongst these, and prob keep it to 2 if I can:
> 
> Nanushka sac
> Coach Swinger floral
> Tory Burch Studio floral
> Mansur Gavriel pink
> 
> Hmmm


It's fun to hear your decision making process.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Not exactly pink & purple. More like pink & mauve:
> View attachment 5341076
> 
> left to right: Coach Charlie Bucket in vintage mauve, Coach Rogue in dusty pink, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, floral Ted Baker
> View attachment 5341077
> 
> LV Hyde Park in fuchsia, Coach Tea Rose Rogue in primrose, LV Retiro in raisin



Gorgeous pinks and mauves!



Katinahat said:


> Today I’m wearing pink rather than carrying pink but my Black Alexa is perfect day/night for work and a work event this evening.
> 
> View attachment 5341182
> 
> @behindtheseams I think this shows the sophisticated but relaxed Mulberry Alexa vibe. The bag is not highly structured so slouches naturally a bit. I expect the mini will do the same eventually. This bag is a year and a half old and no signs of wear.
> 
> @ElainePG just DD 2 has to isolate here because the rest of us are triple vaccinated. Hence I’m still at work. She’s isolating within out ho
> 
> @whateve so pleased you are both ok! That’s great news!



Love this outfit! Such a chic and smart look!



Katinahat said:


> They clearly do great discounts! Trouble is I’ve now been looking at the midi Mayfair in taupe and ivory too and am not sure I can decide so think I will have to wait.
> View attachment 5341543
> View attachment 5341544
> 
> View attachment 5341546



The Mayfair in that taupe is so gorgeous. I’m a mess, I can’t decide between any of their spring colors.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> They clearly do great discounts! Trouble is I’ve now been looking at the midi Mayfair in taupe and ivory too and am not sure I can decide so think I will have to wait.
> View attachment 5341543
> View attachment 5341544
> 
> View attachment 5341546


I’ve been eyeing the Mayfair too, but in the bigger size & different color. Trying to decide if it’s too ‘ladylike’ for me.


----------



## More bags

I’m loving all the hobo pics and stories.
This is my Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40. I have only one hobo, she fills that niche for me. This bag has a long strap and a short strap, the photo is with the short strap. I use a fabric pouch to keep my bag contents accessible.


----------



## More bags

DME said:


> With fashion, it seems that what goes around comes around. I’ve held onto bags I love even when they may not be in style and I’m not really carrying them, only to dig them out and use them heavily again when the trends turn around. For example, one bag I was contemplating letting go is my LV Denim Mini Pleaty, which I bought back in the mid-aughts. I dug it out in summer 2019 and used it quite extensively. With LV releasing a new denim line (which I don’t love as much and the earlier line, by the way), I’m itching to get that bag back out again.
> 
> I realize this may not work for you and you are far more ruthless than me when you’re not using something, but I find keeping my good bags around usually works out for me. (For what it’s worth, I’m pretty ruthless about letting go of most things I’m not using. Just not bags. ) So if you like the Fendi First, I say go for it!


I was looking at pictures of my bags and saw an old one of the Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM I used to own. Then I saw your post on the same day. I’d love to see a pic of your Mini Pleaty! That denim line was so fun! I loved the Scarlett Johansson ads for the LV Neo Cabby.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

More bags said:


> I’m loving all the hobo pics and stories.
> This is my Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40. I have only one hobo, she fills that niche for me. This bag has a long strap and a short strap, the photo is with the short strap. I use a fabric pouch to keep my bag contents accessible.
> 
> View attachment 5341906


The Massai Cut 32 was on my wish list.   The cut version is a difficult to find bag in the 32 size and etoupe color I want.   I went for the Trim instead, just because it came along first, and I think I made the wrong choice.  

Does your bag feel heavy?  What do you like about it?


----------



## mariliz11

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new house!





880 said:


> Congrats on your new home! Would love to see pics when you are settled!



Thank you! Will definitely be sharing a photo of my dressing room once done, it’s my mega project  

Also my stats from year start to now are 0 in/out so moving will surely help declutter some more and see what I’m missing


----------



## DME

More bags said:


> I was looking at pictures of my bags and saw an old one of the Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM I used to own. Then I saw your post on the same day. I’d love to see a pic of your Mini Pleaty! That denim line was so fun! I loved the Scarlett Johansson ads for the LV Neo Cabby.
> 
> View attachment 5341910
> View attachment 5341912



I loved this denim bag, too! Since you used the past tense, I assume you sold it? Any regrets? I have the same charm.  I’m going to take photos of my pink/purple items hopefully today, so I’ll try to remember to pull out the Mini Pleaty and post that for you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Leather said:


> Those are gorgeous! Did you modify the bags, or how have you attached your straps?


Thank you!
Here's a link to a product I used for the Neverfull pochette.








						Neverfull Pochette Pouch Ring Hook and Gold Chain Strap GM MM - Etsy
					

This Replacement Purse Straps item by AlexCarve has 1453 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Nov 27, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				



And here's a link to turning a Kirigami pochette into a crossbody. 


			https://www.amazon.com/Insert-Organizer-Zipper-Pochette-Kirigami/dp/B07TPMQ3XR/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?crid=3GHLZBFIJKZD4&keywords=kirigami+pochette+conversion+kit&qid=1646317560&sprefix=kirigami+pocheete+%2Caps%2C144&sr=8-6


----------



## baghabitz34

My few hobos:


Definitely not my preferred style. I wear them all crossbody, not on the shoulder. The only one that’s a black hole is the black KS. I use light colored SLGs with that one.


----------



## DME

My pinks and purples. I used to HATE pink (sorry @Sparkletastic!), but the right pinks have really grown on me. All of the pink items have been purchased within the last 12 months. The Chanel bag is actually called gold per the tag, but it’s a combination of gold and pink metallic, so I included it here. I’ll probably also include it during metallic week. 




Chanel Mini Flap Bag Gold M XS 22C, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte By The Pool Card Holder and Cosmetic Pouch, Fendi pouch (I think this is from the Crayons line?) and Coach Metallic Pink Small Wristlet. I posted a photo of the bag somewhere earlier in this thread, but I still haven’t used it. I’ve been waiting for spring, which is right around the corner!


----------



## DME

More bags said:


> I was looking at pictures of my bags and saw an old one of the Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM I used to own. Then I saw your post on the same day. I’d love to see a pic of your Mini Pleaty! That denim line was so fun! I loved the Scarlett Johansson ads for the LV Neo Cabby.
> 
> View attachment 5341910
> View attachment 5341912



Here’s a photo of the Mini Denim Pleaty, as promised. I’ve declared a couple of times that I don’t like hobo bags, so I may have to walk that back since I think this qualifies? It’s pretty small, so doesn’t have that bottom less black hole that we’ve been discussing on this thread. This is a bag I love to use in the spring and summer, so I’m looking forward to warmer weather.


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> My pinks and purples. I used to HATE pink (sorry @Sparkletastic!), but the right pinks have really grown on me. All of the pink items have been purchased within the last 12 months. The Chanel bag is actually called gold per the tag, but it’s a combination of gold and pink metallic, so I included it here. I’ll probably also include it during metallic week.
> 
> View attachment 5342109
> 
> 
> Chanel Mini Flap Bag Gold M XS 22C, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte By The Pool Card Holder and Cosmetic Pouch, Fendi pouch (I think this is from the Crayons line?) and Coach Metallic Pink Small Wristlet. I posted a photo of the bag somewhere earlier in this thread, but I still haven’t used it. I’ve been waiting for spring, which is right around the corner!



Wonderful pinks! That ombré Chanel is gorgeous.  Do you wear it around town, or largely for formal events?


----------



## DME

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> Here's a link to a product I used for the Neverfull pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neverfull Pochette Pouch Ring Hook and Gold Chain Strap GM MM - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Replacement Purse Straps item by AlexCarve has 1453 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Nov 27, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a link to turning a Kirigami pochette into a crossbody.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Insert-Organizer-Zipper-Pochette-Kirigami/dp/B07TPMQ3XR/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?crid=3GHLZBFIJKZD4&keywords=kirigami+pochette+conversion+kit&qid=1646317560&sprefix=kirigami+pocheete+%2Caps%2C144&sr=8-6



Ooh, thank you for this! I find the NF pouch a bit clunky to use as a wristlet (it seems thick and heavy to me), but I like the option of turning it into a crossbody. Off to Etsy to investigate!


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Wonderful pinks! That ombré Chanel is gorgeous.  Do you wear it around town, or largely for formal events?



Thank you! I haven’t actually worn it yet (purchased it in January), since I’m saving it for spring. And, well, we’ve been continuing to lie low because COVID. I intend to wear it with day dresses mostly. I can’t tell you the last time I went to a formal event. Maybe the last cruise we took over Thanksgiving 2019 and the ship had formal night? My niece’s wedding is coming up in mid-May, so that will give me an opportunity to get dressed up - and carry a great bag, of course! It’s not black tie, but… Definitely more formal than anything else we’ve done in the past two years.

Did you come to any decisions regarding your bag packing dilemma? For what it’s worth, I usually take two bags with me when I travel: One for day and one for night. I’ll use pouches that can double as clutches to pack jewelry and other small items in my carryon, which gives me a couple of additional options and I can also use them to organize a larger day bag. I always use a nice tote as my carryon, typically an LV Neverfull MM or GM (I also have a Goyard Saint Louis PM), and that can also double as a day bag when I need something larger.

Oh, and I keep meaning to tell you that I love, love, love your belt bag! I’ve been on the fence about that one for years. Do you know if they still make it?


----------



## More bags

Cordeliere said:


> The Massai Cut 32 was on my wish list.   The cut version is a difficult to find bag in the 32 size and etoupe color I want.   I went for the Trim instead, just because it came along first, and I think I made the wrong choice.
> 
> Does your bag feel heavy?  What do you like about it?


Great questions, I find the Massai Cut 40 is a lightweight (textile lining), easy shoulder bag with a slim profile. It is a large bag, with 2 zippers. Evergrain is a great leather, and I love Etain. I bought mine preloved.
Cons for me: I don’t use the long strap, it hangs too low on me (I’m short). I haven’t tried on a Massai Cut 32. I wonder if that is a more useful bag for wearing both on the shoulder and crossbody.
Hope it helps!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Love this look!


Why thank you!


Katinahat said:


> They clearly do great discounts! Trouble is I’ve now been looking at the midi Mayfair in taupe and ivory too and am not sure I can decide so think I will have to wait.
> View attachment 5341543
> View attachment 5341544
> 
> View attachment 5341546


Quoting my own post to update that the two Mayfairs actually have GHW. I decided to email and ask them and that was the reply. I was really thinking about this style but now I’m less sure as it was definitely a SHW bag I was considering.


880 said:


> thanks @Katinahat , I’m not a practical person when it comes to fashion. For me, a purchase has to evoke a certain feeling ( hopefully one that I cannot get with what I already have). IMO the top handle shiny croc aspinals are charming and a bit retro glamour. I can imagine wearing them with full skirts and Ann Fontaine shirts, or quirky tops and high waisted denim. The pebbled leather  flap is sleek and understated, and I can imagine wearing it with white sundresses in summer or a flowy neutral colored pantsuit in the fall (channeling Calvin Klein, Donna Karan, narciso Rodriguez) . but, they are entirely different, so I can certainly see your dilemma! It’s a fun decision!
> 
> re hobos, I find I wear them more when I feel slimmer, go figure. So keeping one in my closet is sort of aspirational lol.
> 
> re SLG, I hate the additional weight but love the look. So typically I refrain from buying them. I do have one box kelly longue wallet that weighs 17 ounces (.48 kg) empty. So I’ve repurposed it as an evening clutch (it holds my iPhone 12 easily with room to spare.


This sums up my dilemma so perfectly. I’m not sure if I’m ladylike enough for a Mayfair as an evening bag. The GHW is definitely putting me off.


Kimbashop said:


> I love this look! Pink and black look amazing together and the Alexa with your skirt are a perfect match.


Thanks so much. I love bright pink and black together too!


Sparkletastic said:


> My rule for bags on sale is to never buy unless I would have bought it full price. In other words, if it was a planned buy, the sale will motivate me to buy the bag then to take advantage of the discount. If it wasn’t planned, I don’t let the sale “talk me into it”.
> All of my Chanel bags are structured flaps (jumbo & medium classic flaps and a Boy) so they don’t need organizers. That’s actually one of my requirements for a bag - that it doesn’t need anything from me to make it functional / pretty / workable, etc.
> 
> I only use the double pouch I mentioned for the Jimmy. But, that combo is too fussy.  I’d only net about $350 if I sold it and it would probably take forever. So, it’s not worth the bother. If I get tired of looking at it, I’ll ship it to DD. I just intend to find a different bag (likely a tote with compartments) to use for my large bag days.


Complete agree. Only tempted as this is a sale off all full price not selected items in colours I don’t want.


whateve said:


> I love the top left! It has a bit of pink in it, at least on my screen.


I love that one too. If it had SHW I think it would have been my pick!


Jereni said:


> Love this outfit! Such a chic and smart look!
> 
> The Mayfair in that taupe is so gorgeous. I’m a mess, I can’t decide between any of their spring colors.


Thank you. It’s so difficult to pick. The pastel shades are lovely!!


baghabitz34 said:


> I’ve been eyeing the Mayfair too, but in the bigger size & different color. Trying to decide if it’s too ‘ladylike’ for me.


Same issues I’m having!!


More bags said:


> I’m loving all the hobo pics and stories.
> This is my Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40. I have only one hobo, she fills that niche for me. This bag has a long strap and a short strap, the photo is with the short strap. I use a fabric pouch to keep my bag contents accessible.
> 
> View attachment 5341906





More bags said:


> I was looking at pictures of my bags and saw an old one of the Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM I used to own. Then I saw your post on the same day. I’d love to see a pic of your Mini Pleaty! That denim line was so fun! I loved the Scarlett Johansson ads for the LV Neo Cabby.
> 
> View attachment 5341910
> View attachment 5341912


These are beautiful bags!!


DME said:


> My pinks and purples. I used to HATE pink (sorry @Sparkletastic!), but the right pinks have really grown on me. All of the pink items have been purchased within the last 12 months. The Chanel bag is actually called gold per the tag, but it’s a combination of gold and pink metallic, so I included it here. I’ll probably also include it during metallic week.
> 
> View attachment 5342109
> 
> 
> Chanel Mini Flap Bag Gold M XS 22C, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte By The Pool Card Holder and Cosmetic Pouch, Fendi pouch (I think this is from the Crayons line?) and Coach Metallic Pink Small Wristlet. I posted a photo of the bag somewhere earlier in this thread, but I still haven’t used it. I’ve been waiting for spring, which is right around the corner!


For someone who didn’t like pink you certainly own it well! I’m happy to have any you really don’t like!


----------



## More bags

DME said:


> I loved this denim bag, too! Since you used the past tense, I assume you sold it? Any regrets? I have the same charm.  I’m going to take photos of my pink/purple items hopefully today, so I’ll try to remember to pull out the Mini Pleaty and post that for you.


Yes, I sold it. Regrets? no regrets, I miss it occasionally (perhaps the idea of what I looked like carrying it) and remember it fondly when I look at pictures. It was heavy, the strap length was suited for shoulder wear, and it could be carried by handles or crook of the arm. Yes, I know I could have bought a longer strap to wear it crossbody. It wasn’t serving me at the time I let it go. I also wanted a Bal City around the same time, and let the idea go due to the shoulder strap length.


DME said:


> Here’s a photo of the Mini Denim Pleaty, as promised. I’ve declared a couple of times that I don’t like hobo bags, so I may have to walk that back since I think this qualifies? It’s pretty small, so doesn’t have that bottom less black hole that we’ve been discussing on this thread. This is a bag I love to use in the spring and summer, so I’m looking forward to warmer weather.
> 
> View attachment 5342111


I think this is a fantastic spring/summer bag! Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Katinahat

To SLG or not too SLG. To organiser or not to organiser?

I’d rather carry a small pouch in my bag for quick switching midweek than add an organiser into any of my bags. I like to see and feel the inside of the bag as it was designed. Here is a quick spill from my Alexa at work.


The pouch isn’t actually leather but works for me and was given to me by a good friend. It holds little things like lipstick, tissues, work and home keys, pen, hand cream, hand gel etc. I throw it quickly from one bag to another, usually a larger tote, crossbody or backpack. I wouldn’t use extra SLGs in an evening bag.

I have a Coach pouch I could use but it’s very heavy in comparison and that’s  what’s put me off adding a Mulberry pouch to my collection.


----------



## piperdog

Kimbashop said:


> I have an Hermes Trim II 31 in Gulliver/swift leather and it is super comfortable on the shoulder-- very soft and pliable, so I agree that it might be the box leather that is causing the issue.


I checked the same strap length, and it's the same on both 38s, so that's not the issue. I agree that swift/gulliver is a joy to touch. My solution is to carry Box when I'm wearing long sleeves so no rubbing; I used it yesterday out shopping for hours with no issues. An upside of Box is that it's light as a feather.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> I’m not sure if I’m ladylike enough for a Mayfair as an evening bag. The GHW is definitely putting me off.


I have discovered the importance of listening to your inner voice which would seem to indicate a hard pass even if on sale.
JMO of course and we support any decision you make  Of course it would help if you can try it on.  

incidentally, I am really *not* a GHW person either, and recently at FSH, my DH was so concerned that I would pass on a GHW bag (DH thought the bag was stunning) that he called my H SA who told me basically take it (In two seconds, they assured me it wasn’t too lady like and it was still me, albeit with GHW). And, I’m now super happy to have done so. Am I now a GHW person? No, but the line in the sand isn’t as hard and fast anymore.


----------



## Cordeliere

More bags said:


> Great questions, I find the Massai Cut 40 is a lightweight (textile lining), easy shoulder bag with a slim profile. It is a large bag, with 2 zippers. Evergrain is a great leather, and I love Etain. I bought mine preloved.
> Cons for me: I don’t use the long strap, it hangs too low on me (I’m short). I haven’t tried on a Massai Cut 32. I wonder if that is a more useful bag for wearing both on the shoulder and crossbody.
> Hope it helps!


Thank you for the review.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> To SLG or not too SLG. To organiser or not to organiser?
> 
> I’d rather carry a small pouch in my bag for quick switching midweek than add an organiser into any of my bags. I like to see and feel the inside of the bag as it was designed. Here is a quick spill from my Alexa at work.
> View attachment 5342216
> 
> The pouch isn’t actually leather but works for me and was given to me by a good friend. It holds little things like lipstick, tissues, work and home keys, pen, hand cream, hand gel etc. I throw it quickly from one bag to another, usually a larger tote, crossbody or backpack. I wouldn’t use extra SLGs in an evening bag.
> 
> I have a Coach pouch I could use but it’s very heavy in comparison and that’s  what’s put me off adding a Mulberry pouch to my collection.



Definitely ‘to SLG’! I am not a huge fan of bag organizers either. But I do get why people like them.


----------



## afroken

I’m one of the people that love hobos. They are so soft, hugs your body, and look great with or without a lot of contents. I think out of all my bags, I probably have the most hobos, shoulder bags next, and then crossbodies (although I’ve been wearing crossbodies the most during the pandemic for handsfree).

I have all kinds of hobos: soft, softly structured, oversized, etc. my favourite kind would be just a large piece of thick yummy leather gathered up with a simple hardware or detail. I love such bags from The Row, Balenciaga, BV, Celine (which I don’t have), and Massaccesi.



Katinahat said:


> To SLG or not too SLG. To organiser or not to organiser?
> 
> I’d rather carry a small pouch in my bag for quick switching midweek than add an organiser into any of my bags. I like to see and feel the inside of the bag as it was designed. Here is a quick spill from my Alexa at work.
> View attachment 5342216
> 
> The pouch isn’t actually leather but works for me and was given to me by a good friend. It holds little things like lipstick, tissues, work and home keys, pen, hand cream, hand gel etc. I throw it quickly from one bag to another, usually a larger tote, crossbody or backpack. I wouldn’t use extra SLGs in an evening bag.
> 
> I have a Coach pouch I could use but it’s very heavy in comparison and that’s  what’s put me off adding a Mulberry pouch to my collection.


For my Alexa, I bought an organizer for it, just so it wouldn’t puddle. To me, the Alexa looks completely different set down and held up, and I’ve always liked the looks of it set down. I find that with an organizer, I’m able to keep the original aesthetics while holding it up and wearing it. But Alexa is about the only bag that I use an organizer for, everything else I prefer pouches.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I'm a bit behind on the thread...
@Jereni, before I go on a trip, I always dream about the many outfits and bags I am going to take with me, but in the end, my desire for travelling light and not checking in bags when possible always triumphs.  Hence,  I usually just take one daytime bag, one evening bag (which can ideally transition from day to evening), and also a foldable tote like Longchamp.
Since you are checking in luggage, it certainly gives more options in terms of number of bags.  The Celine for sure; it's your newest, the color is perfect coming into spring, and you really want to take it.  I would also take your Nanushka hobo since it seems like it would lie flat and is easy to pack, plus the cream colored Coach and the floral Tory Burch.
@DME, love your pretty pink bags!   Regarding packing, that's a very good suggestion to use pouches that can double as clutches.  I am going to incorporate this idea the next time I travel.
@Katinahat, I can understand your Aspinal dilemma since the Lottie and Mayfair are both pretty bags.   Although there is no hard and fast rule, I actually prefer a chain shoulder bag in small to medium size for evenings since they are softer and tuck into the lap at a show, or hang on the back of a chair at a restaurant without occupying too much space.  A structured top handle bag is my favorite for daytime (although it can easily work for evenings too).   I like the top left one best (with the pink tint), followed by the shoulder bag.  Good luck!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Why thank you!
> 
> Quoting my own post to update that the two Mayfairs actually have GHW. I decided to email and ask them and that was the reply. I was really thinking about this style but now I’m less sure as it was definitely a SHW bag I was considering.
> 
> This sums up my dilemma so perfectly. I’m not sure if I’m ladylike enough for a Mayfair as an evening bag. The GHW is definitely putting me off.
> 
> Thanks so much. I love bright pink and black together too!
> 
> Complete agree. Only tempted as this is a sale off all full price not selected items in colours I don’t want.
> 
> I love that one too. If it had SHW I think it would have been my pick!
> 
> Thank you. It’s so difficult to pick. The pastel shades are lovely!!
> 
> Same issues I’m having!!
> 
> 
> These are beautiful bags!!
> 
> For someone who didn’t like pink you certainly own it well! I’m happy to have any you really don’t like!



Thank you! I think it’s all the inspiration on tPF and other places that made me reconsider my stance on pink. Even DD, who is 14 and will only wear black, white, gray and blue, encouraged the Chanel purchase.

Love your comment about not being ladylike enough for the Mayfair. Glad it’s not just me who feels that way about certain fashion purchases!


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm a bit behind on the thread...
> @Jereni, before I go on a trip, I always dream about the many outfits and bags I am going to take with me, but in the end, my desire for travelling light and not checking in bags when possible always triumphs.  Hence,  I usually just take one daytime bag, one evening bag (which can ideally transition from day to evening), and also a foldable tote like Longchamp.
> Since you are checking in luggage, it certainly gives more options in terms of number of bags.  The Celine for sure; it's your newest, the color is perfect coming into spring, and you really want to take it.  I would also take your Nanushka hobo since it seems like it would lie flat and is easy to pack, plus the cream colored Coach and the floral Tory Burch.
> @DME, love your pretty pink bags!   Regarding packing, that's a very good suggestion to use pouches that can double as clutches.  I am going to incorporate this idea the next time I travel.
> @Katinahat, I can understand your Aspinal dilemma since the Lottie and Mayfair are both pretty bags.   Although there is no hard and fast rule, I actually prefer a chain shoulder bag in small to medium size for evenings since they are softer and tuck into the lap at a show, or hang on the back of a chair at a restaurant without occupying too much space.  A structured top handle bag is my favorite for daytime (although it can easily work for evenings too).   I like the top left one best (with the pink tint), followed by the shoulder bag.  Good luck!



Thank you, and you’re welcome!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Pink bag week:  Previously, I had included this Ferragamo bag in taupe/brown bag week, but I think this bag has a lot of pink in it (pictured here with my pink perfumes for comparison).  So I decided it should be classified under pink.  Does anyone have any thoughts on this?  Do you think it leans more beige or pink?


Regarding my other pink bags:  The Gucci camera bag was posted just recently so I won't post pics again.  Also, pics of my Dior Diorama and Chanel Business Affinity were posted recently.  Happy to post pics again if needed. 
Last year, I had the Burberry Camberley in pink in my collection.  That is no longer with me since I let it go from my collection.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> I’ve been eyeing the Mayfair too, but in the bigger size & different color. Trying to decide if it’s too ‘ladylike’ for me.





Katinahat said:


> This sums up my dilemma so perfectly. I’m not sure if I’m ladylike enough for a Mayfair as an evening bag.



I’ve been debating this too. I do have some ladylike bags - the Valextra and the Chane coco handles for example and I LOVE them. But there’s something even more extremely ladylike about the traditional triangular top handle in a croc leather, and with the pointy buckle / clasp, the Mayfair almost has a… mature vibe which I’m not sure about.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not a pink bag, but a girl has to have something pink, even if it's just sitting inside the bag. 
This is a pretty compact wallet, so you can see how small the bag is in comparison.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Yes, I sold it. Regrets? no regrets, I miss it occasionally (perhaps the idea of what I looked like carrying it) and remember it fondly when I look at pictures. It was heavy, the strap length was suited for shoulder wear, and it could be carried by handles or crook of the arm. Yes, I know I could have bought a longer strap to wear it crossbody. It wasn’t serving me at the time I let it go. I also wanted a Bal City around the same time, and let the idea go due to the shoulder strap length.
> 
> I think this is a fantastic spring/summer bag! Thanks for sharing the pic.


I've never gotten a Bal city. People say the strap length is weird. It wasn't until I realized I could use a different strap that I decided I might be able to make a city work for me. I tried a first once and returned it, without considering that it would probably work great with a crossbody strap. I like the Bal velo. It is close to city size but has a long strap to wear crossbody or can be doubled for shoulder wear.


----------



## SakuraSakura

DME said:


> Here’s a photo of the Mini Denim Pleaty, as promised. I’ve declared a couple of times that I don’t like hobo bags, so I may have to walk that back since I think this qualifies? It’s pretty small, so doesn’t have that bottom less black hole that we’ve been discussing on this thread. This is a bag I love to use in the spring and summer, so I’m looking forward to warmer weather.
> 
> View attachment 5342111




I regret selling mine so badly!! My heart hurts!


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm a bit behind on the thread...
> @Jereni, before I go on a trip, I always dream about the many outfits and bags I am going to take with me, but in the end, my desire for travelling light and not checking in bags when possible always triumphs.  Hence,  I usually just take one daytime bag, one evening bag (which can ideally transition from day to evening), and also a foldable tote like Longchamp.
> Since you are checking in luggage, it certainly gives more options in terms of number of bags.  The Celine for sure; it's your newest, the color is perfect coming into spring, and you really want to take it.  I would also take your Nanushka hobo since it seems like it would lie flat and is easy to pack, plus the cream colored Coach and the floral Tory Burch.
> @DME, love your pretty pink bags!   Regarding packing, that's a very good suggestion to use pouches that can double as clutches.  I am going to incorporate this idea the next time I travel.
> @Katinahat, I can understand your Aspinal dilemma since the Lottie and Mayfair are both pretty bags.   Although there is no hard and fast rule, I actually prefer a chain shoulder bag in small to medium size for evenings since they are softer and tuck into the lap at a show, or hang on the back of a chair at a restaurant without occupying too much space.  A structured top handle bag is my favorite for daytime (although it can easily work for evenings too).   I like the top left one best (with the pink tint), followed by the shoulder bag.  Good luck!


When I pack for travel, I bring things for every possibility but then once I'm traveling, I become lazy and wear the same things over and over.


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> I’m one of the people that love hobos. They are so soft, hugs your body, and look great with or without a lot of contents. I think out of all my bags, I probably have the most hobos, shoulder bags next, and then crossbodies (although I’ve been wearing crossbodies the most during the pandemic for handsfree).
> 
> I have all kinds of hobos: soft, softly structured, oversized, etc. my favourite kind would be just a large piece of thick yummy leather gathered up with a simple hardware or detail. I love such bags from The Row, Balenciaga, BV, Celine (which I don’t have), and Massaccesi.
> 
> 
> For my Alexa, I bought an organizer for it, just so it wouldn’t puddle. To me, the Alexa looks completely different set down and held up, and I’ve always liked the looks of it set down. I find that with an organizer, I’m able to keep the original aesthetics while holding it up and wearing it. But Alexa is about the only bag that I use an organizer for, everything else I prefer pouches.


I love hobos too. I like my puddly bags to puddle. It's difficult to get good pictures of them though. 

For bags that are structured, I like them to stay looking structured. I don't want them to soften up. 

I've never used an organizer but I've made bag shapers for structured bags.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I'm interested in the metal handles. I wonder how comfortable they are on the shoulder, or are they meant to be hand carried only? If hand carried, I think I would be OCD about fingerprints.


I think they're meant to be hand carried only, although the handle could be slipped on the crook of the arm if there is enough room, and if it's the right shape to carry in the crook of the arm (like the Bvlgari bag).  Depending on the metal used, fingerprints may not be an issue.  Aged metal or lightly textured metals would not show fingerprints, I would think.


Katinahat said:


> To SLG or not too SLG. To organiser or not to organiser?


Yes, to SLG, usually no to organizers inside bags, unless the bag is very large or puddles, in which case an organizer might help in finding things inside and also in keeping it upright.


whateve said:


> When I pack for travel, I bring things for every possibility but then once I'm traveling, I become lazy and wear the same things over and over.


I used to take too many clothes, but often it's unnecessary and also gets messy trying to reorganize inside the suitcase while travelling.  Packing cubes have probably helped with this, but still, fewer clothes, and being able to re-wash on the go is better.

I recall some posts by some of you about washing clothes in the hotel room while travelling.  For those of you that do this, do you air dry, and do you find that the clothes take a very long time to dry?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> I have discovered the importance of listening to your inner voice which would seem to indicate a hard pass even if on sale.
> JMO of course and we support any decision you make  Of course it would help if you can try it on.
> 
> incidentally, I am really *not* a GHW person either, and recently at FSH, my DH was so concerned that I would pass on a GHW bag (DH thought the bag was stunning) that he called my H SA who told me basically take it (In two seconds, they assured me it wasn’t too lady like and it was still me, albeit with GHW). And, I’m now super happy to have done so. Am I now a GHW person? No, but the line in the sand isn’t as hard and fast anymore.
> View attachment 5342295


You make really good points about listening to your inner voice. I’m trying to listen. The Mayfair is probably tempting because it’s being carried by Celebs so it’s well promoted that that’s a silly reason to buy something!

Your HW advice is excellent. I actually like GHW as well as SHW but I had neutral bag with GHW and I found it didn’t go with my cool pink toned dresses at all so I gave it to DD. Therefore, I know I want SHW if I buy another neutral toned bag. Your bag is incredible! No wonder you love it: GHW and all!

In terms of trying on there is nowhere nearby so I’d have to order but I do have a navy quilted regular Lottie already so I know the style. Here are some images. I like the way it carries shoulder or crossbody. I think this size might be better for me but there is still an option of bigger.






afroken said:


> For my Alexa, I bought an organizer for it, just so it wouldn’t puddle. To me, the Alexa looks completely different set down and held up, and I’ve always liked the looks of it set down. I find that with an organizer, I’m able to keep the original aesthetics while holding it up and wearing it. But Alexa is about the only bag that I use an organizer for, everything else I prefer pouches.


Alexas do have a tendency to puddle so that’s a good plan. I find having a  pouch inside also helps hold the shape. You can see with the pouch etc inside and without here.






Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm a bit behind on the thread...
> @Katinahat, I can understand your Aspinal dilemma since the Lottie and Mayfair are both pretty bags.   Although there is no hard and fast rule, I actually prefer a chain shoulder bag in small to medium size for evenings since they are softer and tuck into the lap at a show, or hang on the back of a chair at a restaurant without occupying too much space.  A structured top handle bag is my favorite for daytime (although it can easily work for evenings too).   I like the top left one best (with the pink tint), followed by the shoulder bag.  Good luck!


The colour on that Mayfair is lovely but this is really helpful. I love a chain bag for events and this would just add a more neutral colour option so I’d have tan and black Lily’s and navy and possibley this neutral taupe Lottie’s - too much of the same style? 





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Pink bag week:  Previously, I had included this Ferragamo bag in taupe/brown bag week, but I think this bag has a lot of pink in it (pictured here with my pink perfumes for comparison).  So I decided it should be classified under pink.  Does anyone have any thoughts on this?  Do you think it leans more beige or pink?
> View attachment 5342346
> 
> Regarding my other pink bags:  The Gucci camera bag was posted just recently so I won't post pics again.  Also, pics of my Dior Diorama and Chanel Business Affinity were posted recently.  Happy to post pics again if needed.
> Last year, I had the Burberry Camberley in pink in my collection.  That is no longer with me since I let it go from my collection.


This is absolutely beautiful. I think it has a salmon pink undertone. It’s stunning. Your other pink bags are lovely too. Post again. We can’t see them too many times!


Jereni said:


> I’ve been debating this too. I do have some ladylike bags - the Valextra and the Chane coco handles for example and I LOVE them. But there’s something even more extremely ladylike about the traditional triangular top handle in a croc leather, and with the pointy buckle / clasp, the Mayfair almost has a… mature vibe which I’m not sure about.


@Jereni you rock ladylike bags. I think some of the polene’s and also the belt bag are very ladylike too. What do you think? The Mayfair is highly structured. Funny, does it have a mature vibe or a little girl carrying a real “handbag” dress up style. I think it’s lovely but I have to wonder if I’m just a chain bag  / crossbody girl.


Sunshine mama said:


> Not a pink bag, but a girl has to have something pink, even if it's just sitting inside the bag.
> This is a pretty compact wallet, so you can see how small the bag is in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342370


Wow, tell me how you made this little bag because you did, didn’t you? The Prada is lovely! What a beautiful pink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Wow, tell me how you made this little bag because you did, didn’t you? The Prada is lovely! What a beautiful pink.


Thank you,  but no, I didn't make this bag.
It's a brand called Hereu, and the name of the bag is Colmado. And it's in the XS.
I love how it looks like a plastic shopping bag.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> but I do have a navy quilted regular Lottie already so I know the style. Here are some images. I like the way it carries shoulder or crossbody. I think this size might be better for me but there is still an option of bigger.


Thank you! I love your regular sized Lottie on you!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you,  but no, I didn't make this bag.
> It's a brand called Hereu, and the name of the bag is Colmado. And it's in the XS.
> I love how it looks like a plastic shopping bag.


Oh oops sorry! You make so many wonderful things and now I’ve just shown my total bag ignorance! No offence intended!! It’s really cute and I love the way the insert sits inside the plastic section and the chain too.


----------



## afroken

I’m going to see a ballet tonight and was thinking about which bag to bring. All this talk about the Mayfair made me take out my burgundy one for the special evening! This is the full-size one.




@Katinahat and @Jereni , I’ve always preferred more “rugged” styles such as black hobos and slouchy shoulder bags, but could not resist the Mayfair - I bought two! For the days when my inner ladylike-ness comes out


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> I’m going to see a ballet tonight and was thinking about which bag to bring. All this talk about the Mayfair made me take my burgundy one for the special evening tonight! This is the full-size one.
> 
> View attachment 5342483


Oh this is stunning! Definitely a beautiful and ladylike bag. I’m still tempted. I hope the ballet was wonderful. My DDs and I were going to the Nutcracker at Christmas but it got cancelled by changed Covid restrictions.


----------



## 880

afroken said:


> I’m going to see a ballet tonight and was thinking about which bag to bring. All this talk about the Mayfair made me take out my burgundy one for the special evening! This is the full-size one.
> 
> View attachment 5342483
> 
> 
> @Katinahat and @Jereni , I’ve always preferred more “rugged” styles such as black hobos and slouchy shoulder bags, but could not resist the Mayfair - I bought two! For the days when my inner ladylike-ness comes out


please share how you are going to style this as per your inner ladylike ess  
dressed up, down. In between
hugs


----------



## afroken

Katinahat said:


> Oh this is stunning! Definitely a beautiful and ladylike bag. I’m still tempted. I hope the ballet was wonderful. My DDs and I were going to the Nutcracker at Christmas but it got cancelled by changed Covid restrictions.


I hope you get to go back to ballets soon! I’ve had a few performances cancelled as well, Hamilton and Elton John’s farewell concert. I was especially looking forward to the Elton John concert since he’s retiring, but after a couple of reschedules (it was originally scheduled for March 2020), it eventually got cancelled 


880 said:


> please share how you are going to style this as per your inner ladylike ess
> dressed up, down. In between
> hugs


Thank you @880  I’m wearing a shirt dress from J Crew Outlets and Tory Burch suede over-the-knee boots (holy moly it’s so uncomfortable, hope I can get used to them as the evening goes on, my first time wearing them out)


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> I’m going to see a ballet tonight and was thinking about which bag to bring. All this talk about the Mayfair made me take out my burgundy one for the special evening! This is the full-size one.
> 
> View attachment 5342483
> 
> 
> @Katinahat and @Jereni , I’ve always preferred more “rugged” styles such as black hobos and slouchy shoulder bags, but could not resist the Mayfair - I bought two! For the days when my inner ladylike-ness comes out


That's gorgeous.  You're going to look so put together!


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> I hope you get to go back to ballets soon! I’ve had a few performances cancelled as well, Hamilton and Elton John’s farewell concert. I was especially looking forward to the Elton John concert since he’s retiring, but after a couple of reschedules (it was originally scheduled for March 2020), it eventually got cancelled
> 
> Thank you @880  I’m wearing a shirt dress from J Crew Outlets and Tory Burch suede over-the-knee boots (holy moly it’s so uncomfortable, hope I can get used to them as the evening goes on, my first time wearing them out)
> 
> View attachment 5342524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342525


Those boots are incredible! Is that a gold heel? I have to buy wide fit boots so there is no way I can wear OTK ones. I hope they get more comfortable! You must look great with your Mayfair too. Enjoy your night out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Oh oops sorry! You make so many wonderful things and now I’ve just shown my total bag ignorance! No offence intended!! It’s really cute and I love the way the insert sits inside the plastic section and the chain too.


No problem!
It was a great compliment actually. 
BTW, the bag is made out of thick leather, but it does look plastic-y in the picture  doesn't it?


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> No problem!
> It was a great compliment actually.
> BTW, the bag is made out of thick leather, but it does look plastic-y in the picture  doesn't it?


Oh wow again. I wish I could see it ITF! It’s so cute.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think they're meant to be hand carried only, although the handle could be slipped on the crook of the arm if there is enough room, and if it's the right shape to carry in the crook of the arm (like the Bvlgari bag).  Depending on the metal used, fingerprints may not be an issue.  Aged metal or lightly textured metals would not show fingerprints, I would think.
> 
> Yes, to SLG, usually no to organizers inside bags, unless the bag is very large or puddles, in which case an organizer might help in finding things inside and also in keeping it upright.
> 
> I used to take too many clothes, but often it's unnecessary and also gets messy trying to reorganize inside the suitcase while travelling.  Packing cubes have probably helped with this, but still, fewer clothes, and being able to re-wash on the go is better.
> 
> I recall some posts by some of you about washing clothes in the hotel room while travelling.  For those of you that do this, do you air dry, and do you find that the clothes take a very long time to dry?


I usually hang them in the bathroom. Sometimes they aren't dry when we leave, in which case I lay them out in the car. I often have to do this with my swimwear. We almost always travel by car. When we go on extended trips we do laundry in the hotel.  We usually bring enough underwear for 3 weeks; after that we have to do laundry.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> I have discovered the importance of listening to your inner voice which would seem to indicate a hard pass even if on sale.
> JMO of course and we support any decision you make  Of course it would help if you can try it on.
> 
> incidentally, I am really *not* a GHW person either, and recently at FSH, my DH was so concerned that I would pass on a GHW bag (DH thought the bag was stunning) that he called my H SA who told me basically take it (In two seconds, they assured me it wasn’t too lady like and it was still me, albeit with GHW). And, I’m now super happy to have done so. Am I now a GHW person? No, but the line in the sand isn’t as hard and fast anymore.
> View attachment 5342295


It looks lovely on you.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I recall some posts by some of you about washing clothes in the hotel room while travelling. For those of you that do this, do you air dry, and do you find that the clothes take a very long time to dry?





whateve said:


> I usually hang them in the bathroom. Sometimes they aren't dry when we leave, in which case I lay them out in the car. I often have to do this with my swimwear. We almost always travel by car. When we go on extended trips we do laundry in the hotel. We usually bring enough underwear for 3 weeks; after that we have to do laundry.



i hand wash underpinings and socks with hotel shampoo or bar soap. I wring dry (and sometimes pat down between towels). Some hotels have a little clothes line over the tub. Others have a heated towel rack, so I drape strategically. Others have a blow dryer which I use only in a pinch. If a hotel has a pool, there is sometimes a mini dryer in the locker room for suits. For a trip of any length, I bring about 4-5 pairs and a few sports bras and hand wash in rotation. DHs swimming trunks come with these bags that can seal. That helps too. In many city hotels, if you walk down a side street, there is usually a pharmacy, a bakery, and a dry cleaner close by. I haven’t had to send out, but I feel safer knowing it’s available lol. Of course, this may be a problem if you hate the scent of the bath products chosen by the hotel, but I dont mind. 

i forgot to add, we pack stuff that dries quickly (not 100% cotton)


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> Thank you @880  I’m wearing a shirt dress from J Crew Outlets and Tory Burch suede over-the-knee boots (holy moly it’s so uncomfortable, hope I can get used to them as the evening goes on, my first time wearing them out)
> 
> View attachment 5342524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342525



HAYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## 880

afroken said:


> I hope you get to go back to ballets soon! I’ve had a few performances cancelled as well, Hamilton and Elton John’s farewell concert. I was especially looking forward to the Elton John concert since he’s retiring, but after a couple of reschedules (it was originally scheduled for March 2020), it eventually got cancelled
> 
> Thank you @880  I’m wearing a shirt dress from J Crew Outlets and Tory Burch suede over-the-knee boots (holy moly it’s so uncomfortable, hope I can get used to them as the evening goes on, my first time wearing them out)
> 
> View attachment 5342524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342525


how fabulous! Love the whole outfit   I’m very wide (chunky calves) when it comes to boots, but those look amazing

I’m so sorry about the cancelled performances


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> I usually hang them in the bathroom. Sometimes they aren't dry when we leave, in which case I lay them out in the car. I often have to do this with my swimwear. We almost always travel by car. When we go on extended trips we do laundry in the hotel.  We usually bring enough underwear for 3 weeks; after that we have to do laundry.



I’m not sure if this will work for all items, but with swimwear I find that if I roll it up in a spare towel, it dries a lot faster!


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> I’m not sure if this will work for all items, but with swimwear I find that if I roll it up in a spare towel, it dries a lot faster!


I do that too!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> I have discovered the importance of listening to your inner voice which would seem to indicate a hard pass even if on sale.
> JMO of course and we support any decision you make  Of course it would help if you can try it on.
> 
> incidentally, I am really *not* a GHW person either, and recently at FSH, my DH was so concerned that I would pass on a GHW bag (DH thought the bag was stunning) that he called my H SA who told me basically take it (In two seconds, they assured me it wasn’t too lady like and it was still me, albeit with GHW). And, I’m now super happy to have done so. Am I now a GHW person? No, but the line in the sand isn’t as hard and fast anymore.
> View attachment 5342295


You look fabulous. Congratulations on your new bag, details please!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> To SLG or not too SLG. To organiser or not to organiser?
> 
> I’d rather carry a small pouch in my bag for quick switching midweek than add an organiser into any of my bags. I like to see and feel the inside of the bag as it was designed. Here is a quick spill from my Alexa at work.
> View attachment 5342216
> 
> The pouch isn’t actually leather but works for me and was given to me by a good friend. It holds little things like lipstick, tissues, work and home keys, pen, hand cream, hand gel etc. I throw it quickly from one bag to another, usually a larger tote, crossbody or backpack. I wouldn’t use extra SLGs in an evening bag.
> 
> I have a Coach pouch I could use but it’s very heavy in comparison and that’s  what’s put me off adding a Mulberry pouch to my collection.


To use an organizer or not really depends on the bag for me.


The canvas on this Gucci is soft. It needs an organizer to help it keep it’s shape.
I use SLGs in all but my smallest bags. I don’t like bits & bobs randomly floating about in my bag.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> You look fabulous. Congratulations on your new bag, details please!


Thank uoi! I was extremely fortunate that DH got me an appt at FSH on V day. And, also very fortunate that my home SA said to me that he would be available by text in case I freaked out (he knows me pretty well) and didn’t know what to ask for or what to do. Home SA helped me formulate a short list of impossible miracle bags to ask for too, which I mentioned to FSH SA (cargo, ostrich or shadow in black B 25) but I basically also asked for B or K25 in dark neutrals close to Bleu Abysse or graphite. I specified not earthy gray like etain (bc my TPM etain is a bit warm, unlike your gorgeous bolide). I also said size 25 bc my usual K28 or B30 is heavy.

  i Worked myself up into a frenzy the day before, bc I was like they will not have anything and maybe they will be mean (There are some mean stories on the Paris thread). So by the time, the SA offered me the bag, DH was really alarmed that I would say no Bc not PHW and not a B25. (I was also determined not to just buy something FOMO).  So thats when DH actually called (not texted) my home SA. I was on the verge of saying no to the bag 25K Bleu orage ghw, DH and my home SA were like, for Goodness sake, you will kick yourself and be miserable for the rest of your trip if you don’t get this. And, they were right. (It normally takes me a day to acclimate to a really major purchase and I usually make DH crazy with what ifs and stuff.

The SA at FSH was very nice and asked me what else if anything I wanted (she meant non quota bag or other) , and she also offered a mini Della cav in minty green which is not me) so I said RTW (which is really my main attraction). We looked around and she couldn’t find my sizes (FSH seemed disorganized in that she had to physically run to the stockroom to check) and she just ran out of time. So, she suggested I make an appointment with her the next morning and she’d have options waiting for me. And, since by then she totally understood my taste and realized that for me, navy is a bright color, she found the perfect things. I got three dresses and next time I go back, I’ll see her. Forgot to add that when I got to the appt, they told us to wait in a corner; forgot about us; didn’t offer us espresso or cookies; and it still worked out.







eta: I’m not a GHW person. Gold jewelry is a new thing as of last year, and I always worry about being too matchy matchy. . .
and also, I get overwhelmed when I browse sometimes, so I prefer it if the SA gets what I like and can narrow the field

also. I realize I sound high maintenance, but it only took two seconds on the phone for my home SA to say don’t be an idiot (not in those words) and half an hour the next day to try on five dresses and a sweater ans pick three.

also Wanted to add that in a case like FSH appointment, when you have limited time and limited opportunity to communicate your aesthetic and style and request, it helps to wear your normal aesthetic, so the SA can immediately gauge your taste. If you always wear jeans, wear them. If you always wear dark skirts or dresses, wear them. It makes it easy for them to visualize what in their stockroom can suit. JMO of course


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> I was extremely fortunate that DH got me an appt at FSH on V day. And, also very fortunate that my home SA said to me that he would be available by text in case I freaked out (he knows me pretty well) and didn’t know what to ask for or what to do. Home SA gave me a short list of impossible miracle bags to ask for too, which I mentioned to FSH SA (cargo, ostrich or shadow in black B 25) but I basically also asked for B or K25 in dark neutrals close to Bleu Abysse or graphite. I specified not earthy gray like etain (bc my TPM etain is a bit warm, unlike your gorgeous bolide). I also said size 25 bc my usual K28 or B30 is heavy.
> 
> i Worked myself up into a frenzy the day before, bc I was like they will not have anything and maybe they will be mean (There are some mean stories on the Paris thread). So by the time, the SA offered me the bag, DH was really alarmed that I would say no Bc not PHW and not a B. So thats when DH actually called (not texted) my home SA. I was on the verge of saying no to the bag 25K Bleu orage ghw, DH and my home SA were like, for Goodness sake, you will kick yourself and be miserable for the rest of your trip if you don’t get this. And, they were right.
> 
> The SA at FSH was very nice and asked me what else if anything I wanted, so I said RTW (which is really my main attraction). We looked around and she couldn’t find my sizes (FSH seemed disorganized in that she had to physically run to the stockroom to check) and she just ran out of time. So, she suggested I make an appointment with her the next morning and she’d have options for me. And, since by then she totally understood my taste and realized that for me, navy is a bright color, she found the perfect things. I got three dresses
> View attachment 5342674
> View attachment 5342675
> View attachment 5342676
> View attachment 5342677
> View attachment 5342679


This colour and the bag are beautiful. What a wonderful story. Great dresses. All meant to be!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> The colour on that Mayfair is lovely but this is really helpful. I love a chain bag for events and this would just add a more neutral colour option so I’d have tan and black Lily’s and navy and possibley this neutral taupe Lottie’s - too much of the same style?
> 
> This is absolutely beautiful. I think it has a salmon pink undertone. It’s stunning. Your other pink bags are lovely too. Post again. We can’t see them too many times!


I don't think it would be too much of the same style to have the taupe Lottie in addition to your others, as long as you love the style, and will find use for another bag in that particular style.  The Lily has that oval closure/hardware that makes it very distinctive and different from the Lottie.  Especially if you wear a fair amount of color in your clothing, having a taupe bag is very useful.  It goes with everything, and is an easy grab and go color.  Not trying to influence your decision, just sharing my thoughts.  The Mayfair bags are also neutral and will likewise go with a lot.
Thank you for the kind words about the Vara bag.   I was actually expecting it to lean more in the direction of taupe but the amount of pink undertones surprised me.  I will post pics of the other pinks when I carry them soon.  I usually carry my pink bags a lot in early spring.


whateve said:


> I usually hang them in the bathroom. Sometimes they aren't dry when we leave, in which case I lay them out in the car. I often have to do this with my swimwear. We almost always travel by car. When we go on extended trips we do laundry in the hotel.  We usually bring enough underwear for 3 weeks; after that we have to do laundry.





880 said:


> i hand wash underpinings and socks with hotel shampoo or bar soap. I wring dry (and sometimes pat down between towels). Some hotels have a little clothes line over the tub. Others have a heated towel rack, so I drape strategically. Others have a blow dryer which I use only in a pinch. If a hotel has a pool, there is sometimes a mini dryer in the locker room for suits. For a trip of any length, I bring about 4-5 pairs and a few sports bras and hand wash in rotation. DHs swimming trunks come with these bags that can seal. That helps too. In many city hotels, if you walk down a side street, there is usually a pharmacy, a bakery, and a dry cleaner close by. I haven’t had to send out, but I feel safer knowing it’s available lol. Of course, this may be a problem if you hate the scent of the bath products chosen by the hotel, but I dont mind.
> 
> i forgot to add, we pack stuff that dries quickly (not 100% cotton)


Thank you both for the tips and info about hand washing clothes during travel.  @whateve, travelling in a car versus flying often makes me carry too much due to no concerns about luggage restrictions.
@880, excellent tips, especially the hair dryer one.  I never thought about that.  Perhaps using the iron if one is provided in the hotel room would help in the drying process too.  However, I find ironing such a chore (haven't done it in years) and wouldn't want to spend a part of my vacation ironing clothes, lol. 
I don't think the scent of the hotel bath products would bother me, especially if one is using  them just to wash clothing.  I find that most of them just have a generic clean/shampoo scent anyway.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Thank uoi! I was extremely fortunate that DH got me an appt at FSH on V day. And, also very fortunate that my home SA said to me that he would be available by text in case I freaked out (he knows me pretty well) and didn’t know what to ask for or what to do. Home SA helped me formulate a short list of impossible miracle bags to ask for too, which I mentioned to FSH SA (cargo, ostrich or shadow in black B 25) but I basically also asked for B or K25 in dark neutrals close to Bleu Abysse or graphite. I specified not earthy gray like etain (bc my TPM etain is a bit warm, unlike your gorgeous bolide). I also said size 25 bc my usual K28 or B30 is heavy.
> 
> i Worked myself up into a frenzy the day before, bc I was like they will not have anything and maybe they will be mean (There are some mean stories on the Paris thread). So by the time, the SA offered me the bag, DH was really alarmed that I would say no Bc not PHW and not a B25. (I was also determined not to just buy something FOMO).  So thats when DH actually called (not texted) my home SA. I was on the verge of saying no to the bag 25K Bleu orage ghw, DH and my home SA were like, for Goodness sake, you will kick yourself and be miserable for the rest of your trip if you don’t get this. And, they were right. (It normally takes me a day to acclimate to a really major purchase and I usually make DH crazy with what ifs and stuff.
> 
> The SA at FSH was very nice and asked me what else if anything I wanted (she meant non quota bag or other) , and she also offered a mini Della cav in minty green which is not me) so I said RTW (which is really my main attraction). We looked around and she couldn’t find my sizes (FSH seemed disorganized in that she had to physically run to the stockroom to check) and she just ran out of time. So, she suggested I make an appointment with her the next morning and she’d have options waiting for me. And, since by then she totally understood my taste and realized that for me, navy is a bright color, she found the perfect things. I got three dresses and next time I go back, I’ll see her. Forgot to add that when I got to the appt, they told us to wait in a corner; forgot about us; didn’t offer us espresso or cookies; and it still worked out.
> 
> View attachment 5342674
> View attachment 5342675
> View attachment 5342676
> View attachment 5342677
> View attachment 5342679
> 
> eta: I’m not a GHW person. Gold jewelry is a new thing as of last year, and I always worry about being too matchy matchy. . .
> and also, I get overwhelmed when I browse sometimes, so I prefer it if the SA gets what I like and can narrow the field
> 
> also. I realize I sound high maintenance, but it only took two seconds on the phone for my home SA to say don’t be an idiot (not in those words) and half an hour the next day to try on five dresses and a sweater ans pick three.
> 
> also Wanted to add that in a case like FSH appointment, when you have limited time and limited opportunity to communicate your aesthetic and style and request, it helps to wear your normal aesthetic, so the SA can immediately gauge your taste. If you always wear jeans, wear them. If you always wear dark skirts or dresses, wear them. It makes it easy for them to visualize what in their stockroom can suit. JMO of course


So interesting to read this.  Thanks for sharing.  The bag is the perfect color and I love the size.  The dresses look great on you -- I think this length (a little bit above the knee) is very chic and suits you well. 

I like both light gold and silver hardware on bags.  Rose gold I have yet to warm up to.  So many companies have moved away from the more intense yellow gold to a lighter gold hardware these days.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> Thank uoi! I was extremely fortunate that DH got me an appt at FSH on V day. And, also very fortunate that my home SA said to me that he would be available by text in case I freaked out (he knows me pretty well) and didn’t know what to ask for or what to do. Home SA helped me formulate a short list of impossible miracle bags to ask for too, which I mentioned to FSH SA (cargo, ostrich or shadow in black B 25) but I basically also asked for B or K25 in dark neutrals close to Bleu Abysse or graphite. I specified not earthy gray like etain (bc my TPM etain is a bit warm, unlike your gorgeous bolide). I also said size 25 bc my usual K28 or B30 is heavy.
> 
> i Worked myself up into a frenzy the day before, bc I was like they will not have anything and maybe they will be mean (There are some mean stories on the Paris thread). So by the time, the SA offered me the bag, DH was really alarmed that I would say no Bc not PHW and not a B25. (I was also determined not to just buy something FOMO).  So thats when DH actually called (not texted) my home SA. I was on the verge of saying no to the bag 25K Bleu orage ghw, DH and my home SA were like, for Goodness sake, you will kick yourself and be miserable for the rest of your trip if you don’t get this. And, they were right. (It normally takes me a day to acclimate to a really major purchase and I usually make DH crazy with what ifs and stuff.
> 
> The SA at FSH was very nice and asked me what else if anything I wanted (she meant non quota bag or other) , and she also offered a mini Della cav in minty green which is not me) so I said RTW (which is really my main attraction). We looked around and she couldn’t find my sizes (FSH seemed disorganized in that she had to physically run to the stockroom to check) and she just ran out of time. So, she suggested I make an appointment with her the next morning and she’d have options waiting for me. And, since by then she totally understood my taste and realized that for me, navy is a bright color, she found the perfect things. I got three dresses and next time I go back, I’ll see her. Forgot to add that when I got to the appt, they told us to wait in a corner; forgot about us; didn’t offer us espresso or cookies; and it still worked out.
> 
> View attachment 5342674
> View attachment 5342675
> View attachment 5342676
> View attachment 5342677
> View attachment 5342679
> 
> eta: I’m not a GHW person. Gold jewelry is a new thing as of last year, and I always worry about being too matchy matchy. . .
> and also, I get overwhelmed when I browse sometimes, so I prefer it if the SA gets what I like and can narrow the field
> 
> also. I realize I sound high maintenance, but it only took two seconds on the phone for my home SA to say don’t be an idiot (not in those words) and half an hour the next day to try on five dresses and a sweater ans pick three.
> 
> also Wanted to add that in a case like FSH appointment, when you have limited time and limited opportunity to communicate your aesthetic and style and request, it helps to wear your normal aesthetic, so the SA can immediately gauge your taste. If you always wear jeans, wear them. If you always wear dark skirts or dresses, wear them. It makes it easy for them to visualize what in their stockroom can suit. JMO of course


Great story.  Bleu orage is one of the most beautiful blues IMHO.   Yes, you would have hated yourself if you passed it up.


----------



## Cordeliere

I have a non purse story I would like to share.   During the pandemic, DH and I became avid hockey fans.  The games were televised and there was nowhere to go.    Our team won the Stanley Cup both years during the pandemic.   The Stanley Cup is the Superbowl of hockey.   Winning two years in a row is a very special and rare thing.   The NHL started allowing fans back in the arenas as the finals started.  We were in the arena for the final game in the series and the winning goal happened right in front of us.  We were able to pick ourselves out in the stands in the media coverage.   It was a very meaningful to us.   The tickets were crazy expensive but it was so worth it.  Since then, we talk a lot about how experiences are more important than things.

We were at a hockey game tonight.   My favorite thing is, during the pre-game time, going down to the glass to watch the team warm up because the players are just right there.  During this time, the hockey wives and the players' young children sit in the alley where the ice equipment comes out.  We were talking to a guy over the low wall who was in that restricted area.  He and DH were comparing beards.   He stuck his hands over the wall.  I about had a heart attack because he was wearing the Stanley Cup rings from both years.  They belonged to his wife who sings the national anthem before each game.  

He took the rings off and handed them to me to put on.  The rings are encrusted with diamonds and sapphires and are huge.   These rings cost $15,000 each to make.  Each player and staff get one, so there are only about 35 of them made each year.   Given their rarity, they are probably worth a small fortune.   It was such an unexpected and amazing experience to get to put them on.  I don't show my face on the internet very often, but here I am with the last two years Stanley Cup rings.  In case you are wondering, I did give them back.


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> I have a non purse story I would like to share.   During the pandemic, DH and I became avid hockey fans.  The games were televised and there was nowhere to go.    Our team won the Stanley Cup both years during the pandemic.   The Stanley Cup is the Superbowl of hockey.   Winning two years in a row is a very special and rare thing.   The NHL started allowing fans back in the arenas as the finals started.  We were in the arena for the final game in the series and the winning goal happened right in front of us.  We were able to pick ourselves out in the stands in the media coverage.   It was a very meaningful to us.   The tickets were crazy expensive but it was so worth it.  Since then, we talk a lot about how experiences are more important than things.
> 
> We were at a hockey game tonight.   My favorite thing is, during the pre-game time, going down to the glass to watch the team warm up because the players are just right there.  During this time, the hockey wives and the players' young children sit in the alley where the ice equipment comes out.  We were talking to a guy over the low wall who was in that restricted area.  He and DH were comparing beards.   He stuck his hands over the wall.  I about had a heart attack because he was wearing the Stanley Cup rings from both years.  They belonged to his wife who sings the national anthem before each game.
> 
> He took the rings off and handed them to me to put on.  The rings are encrusted with diamonds and sapphires and are huge.   These rings cost $15,000 each to make.  Each player and staff get one, so there are only about 35 of them made each year.   Given their rarity, they are probably worth a small fortune.   It was such an unexpected and amazing experience to get to put them on.  I don't show my face on the internet very often, but here I am with the last two years Stanley Cup rings.  In case you are wondering, I did give them back.
> 
> View attachment 5342854



What an awesome and special story! And it was really nice of them to let you try on the rings. So cool!

I’m not a big sports person, but I do have an affinity for hockey. We haven’t seen a game in person since right before the pandemic, but are hoping to go again soon.


----------



## More bags

Cordeliere said:


> I have a non purse story I would like to share.   During the pandemic, DH and I became avid hockey fans.  The games were televised and there was nowhere to go.    Our team won the Stanley Cup both years during the pandemic.   The Stanley Cup is the Superbowl of hockey.   Winning two years in a row is a very special and rare thing.   The NHL started allowing fans back in the arenas as the finals started.  We were in the arena for the final game in the series and the winning goal happened right in front of us.  We were able to pick ourselves out in the stands in the media coverage.   It was a very meaningful to us.   The tickets were crazy expensive but it was so worth it.  Since then, we talk a lot about how experiences are more important than things.
> 
> We were at a hockey game tonight.   My favorite thing is, during the pre-game time, going down to the glass to watch the team warm up because the players are just right there.  During this time, the hockey wives and the players' young children sit in the alley where the ice equipment comes out.  We were talking to a guy over the low wall who was in that restricted area.  He and DH were comparing beards.   He stuck his hands over the wall.  I about had a heart attack because he was wearing the Stanley Cup rings from both years.  They belonged to his wife who sings the national anthem before each game.
> 
> He took the rings off and handed them to me to put on.  The rings are encrusted with diamonds and sapphires and are huge.   These rings cost $15,000 each to make.  Each player and staff get one, so there are only about 35 of them made each year.   Given their rarity, they are probably worth a small fortune.   It was such an unexpected and amazing experience to get to put them on.  I don't show my face on the internet very often, but here I am with the last two years Stanley Cup rings.  In case you are wondering, I did give them back.
> 
> View attachment 5342854


What an amazing story - great share! So excited for you, those rings are huge and must be heavy. I’d be sharing this picture with everyone I ever met!     And your scarf goes well with your jersey!


----------



## afroken

Sunshine mama said:


> That's gorgeous.  You're going to look so put together!





Katinahat said:


> Those boots are incredible! Is that a gold heel? I have to buy wide fit boots so there is no way I can wear OTK ones. I hope they get more comfortable! You must look great with your Mayfair too. Enjoy your night out.





Jereni said:


> HAYYYYYYYYY!





880 said:


> how fabulous! Love the whole outfit   I’m very wide (chunky calves) when it comes to boots, but those look amazing
> 
> I’m so sorry about the cancelled performances


Thank you all! I had a great evening and have another ballet to look forward to on Saturday! It’s my birthday weekend and I went a bit crazy on buying all those tickets to various arts performances since we were in lockdown for so long. About the suede boots, the heels are gold   But an absolute PTA to put on and take off. I gained a bit of weight during covid and could no longer easily fit into some stuff


880 said:


> Thank uoi! I was extremely fortunate that DH got me an appt at FSH on V day. And, also very fortunate that my home SA said to me that he would be available by text in case I freaked out (he knows me pretty well) and didn’t know what to ask for or what to do. Home SA helped me formulate a short list of impossible miracle bags to ask for too, which I mentioned to FSH SA (cargo, ostrich or shadow in black B 25) but I basically also asked for B or K25 in dark neutrals close to Bleu Abysse or graphite. I specified not earthy gray like etain (bc my TPM etain is a bit warm, unlike your gorgeous bolide). I also said size 25 bc my usual K28 or B30 is heavy.
> 
> i Worked myself up into a frenzy the day before, bc I was like they will not have anything and maybe they will be mean (There are some mean stories on the Paris thread). So by the time, the SA offered me the bag, DH was really alarmed that I would say no Bc not PHW and not a B25. (I was also determined not to just buy something FOMO).  So thats when DH actually called (not texted) my home SA. I was on the verge of saying no to the bag 25K Bleu orage ghw, DH and my home SA were like, for Goodness sake, you will kick yourself and be miserable for the rest of your trip if you don’t get this. And, they were right. (It normally takes me a day to acclimate to a really major purchase and I usually make DH crazy with what ifs and stuff.
> 
> The SA at FSH was very nice and asked me what else if anything I wanted (she meant non quota bag or other) , and she also offered a mini Della cav in minty green which is not me) so I said RTW (which is really my main attraction). We looked around and she couldn’t find my sizes (FSH seemed disorganized in that she had to physically run to the stockroom to check) and she just ran out of time. So, she suggested I make an appointment with her the next morning and she’d have options waiting for me. And, since by then she totally understood my taste and realized that for me, navy is a bright color, she found the perfect things. I got three dresses and next time I go back, I’ll see her. Forgot to add that when I got to the appt, they told us to wait in a corner; forgot about us; didn’t offer us espresso or cookies; and it still worked out.
> 
> View attachment 5342674
> View attachment 5342675
> View attachment 5342676
> View attachment 5342677
> View attachment 5342679
> 
> eta: I’m not a GHW person. Gold jewelry is a new thing as of last year, and I always worry about being too matchy matchy. . .
> and also, I get overwhelmed when I browse sometimes, so I prefer it if the SA gets what I like and can narrow the field
> 
> also. I realize I sound high maintenance, but it only took two seconds on the phone for my home SA to say don’t be an idiot (not in those words) and half an hour the next day to try on five dresses and a sweater ans pick three.
> 
> also Wanted to add that in a case like FSH appointment, when you have limited time and limited opportunity to communicate your aesthetic and style and request, it helps to wear your normal aesthetic, so the SA can immediately gauge your taste. If you always wear jeans, wear them. If you always wear dark skirts or dresses, wear them. It makes it easy for them to visualize what in their stockroom can suit. JMO of course


What a beautiful bag and dress! The bleu orage really is something special


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I have a non purse story I would like to share.   During the pandemic, DH and I became avid hockey fans.  The games were televised and there was nowhere to go.    Our team won the Stanley Cup both years during the pandemic.   The Stanley Cup is the Superbowl of hockey.   Winning two years in a row is a very special and rare thing.   The NHL started allowing fans back in the arenas as the finals started.  We were in the arena for the final game in the series and the winning goal happened right in front of us.  We were able to pick ourselves out in the stands in the media coverage.   It was a very meaningful to us.   The tickets were crazy expensive but it was so worth it.  Since then, we talk a lot about how experiences are more important than things.
> 
> We were at a hockey game tonight.   My favorite thing is, during the pre-game time, going down to the glass to watch the team warm up because the players are just right there.  During this time, the hockey wives and the players' young children sit in the alley where the ice equipment comes out.  We were talking to a guy over the low wall who was in that restricted area.  He and DH were comparing beards.   He stuck his hands over the wall.  I about had a heart attack because he was wearing the Stanley Cup rings from both years.  They belonged to his wife who sings the national anthem before each game.
> 
> He took the rings off and handed them to me to put on.  The rings are encrusted with diamonds and sapphires and are huge.   These rings cost $15,000 each to make.  Each player and staff get one, so there are only about 35 of them made each year.   Given their rarity, they are probably worth a small fortune.   It was such an unexpected and amazing experience to get to put them on.  I don't show my face on the internet very often, but here I am with the last two years Stanley Cup rings.  In case you are wondering, I did give them back.
> 
> View attachment 5342854


What a wonderful experience! It brings back happy memories for me. When I was a child, my parents got season tickets to the California (Oakland) Seals. They said that if we wanted to go, we would have to pay for our own tickets. My sister and I did. We had seats right behind the goal, so when someone ran into the glass, they were right in front of us. I got to see some of the past greats of hockey. 

When I moving things back into my kitchen, I unpacked some glasses that have the California Seals logo on them. 

My DH doesn't like hockey. Not too many people on the west coast do since hardly anyone plays it growing up around here. I always try to watch the Stanley cup when it is on TV. I think I missed it last year.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> You make really good points about listening to your inner voice. I’m trying to listen. The Mayfair is probably tempting because it’s being carried by Celebs so it’s well promoted that that’s a silly reason to buy something!
> 
> Your HW advice is excellent. I actually like GHW as well as SHW but I had neutral bag with GHW and I found it didn’t go with my cool pink toned dresses at all so I gave it to DD. Therefore, I know I want SHW if I buy another neutral toned bag. Your bag is incredible! No wonder you love it: GHW and all!
> 
> In terms of trying on there is nowhere nearby so I’d have to order but I do have a navy quilted regular Lottie already so I know the style. Here are some images. I like the way it carries shoulder or crossbody. I think this size might be better for me but there is still an option of bigger.
> View attachment 5342446
> View attachment 5342447
> 
> 
> 
> Alexas do have a tendency to puddle so that’s a good plan. I find having a  pouch inside also helps hold the shape. You can see with the pouch etc inside and without here.
> View attachment 5342451
> View attachment 5342452
> 
> 
> 
> The colour on that Mayfair is lovely but this is really helpful. I love a chain bag for events and this would just add a more neutral colour option so I’d have tan and black Lily’s and navy and possibley this neutral taupe Lottie’s - too much of the same style?
> This is absolutely beautiful. I think it has a salmon pink undertone. It’s stunning. Your other pink bags are lovely too. Post again. We can’t see them too many times!
> 
> @Jereni you rock ladylike bags. I think some of the polene’s and also the belt bag are very ladylike too. What do you think? The Mayfair is highly structured. Funny, does it have a mature vibe or a little girl carrying a real “handbag” dress up style. I think it’s lovely but I have to wonder if I’m just a chain bag  / crossbody girl.
> 
> Wow, tell me how you made this little bag because you did, didn’t you? The Prada is lovely! What a beautiful pink.


I really like the look of the Lottie on you.


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> I hope you get to go back to ballets soon! I’ve had a few performances cancelled as well, Hamilton and Elton John’s farewell concert. I was especially looking forward to the Elton John concert since he’s retiring, but after a couple of reschedules (it was originally scheduled for March 2020), it eventually got cancelled
> 
> Thank you @880  I’m wearing a shirt dress from J Crew Outlets and Tory Burch suede over-the-knee boots (holy moly it’s so uncomfortable, hope I can get used to them as the evening goes on, my first time wearing them out)
> 
> View attachment 5342524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342525


I bet you looked fabulous.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> I have a non purse story I would like to share.   During the pandemic, DH and I became avid hockey fans.  The games were televised and there was nowhere to go.    Our team won the Stanley Cup both years during the pandemic.   The Stanley Cup is the Superbowl of hockey.   Winning two years in a row is a very special and rare thing.   The NHL started allowing fans back in the arenas as the finals started.  We were in the arena for the final game in the series and the winning goal happened right in front of us.  We were able to pick ourselves out in the stands in the media coverage.   It was a very meaningful to us.   The tickets were crazy expensive but it was so worth it.  Since then, we talk a lot about how experiences are more important than things.
> 
> We were at a hockey game tonight.   My favorite thing is, during the pre-game time, going down to the glass to watch the team warm up because the players are just right there.  During this time, the hockey wives and the players' young children sit in the alley where the ice equipment comes out.  We were talking to a guy over the low wall who was in that restricted area.  He and DH were comparing beards.   He stuck his hands over the wall.  I about had a heart attack because he was wearing the Stanley Cup rings from both years.  They belonged to his wife who sings the national anthem before each game.
> 
> He took the rings off and handed them to me to put on.  The rings are encrusted with diamonds and sapphires and are huge.   These rings cost $15,000 each to make.  Each player and staff get one, so there are only about 35 of them made each year.   Given their rarity, they are probably worth a small fortune.   It was such an unexpected and amazing experience to get to put them on.  I don't show my face on the internet very often, but here I am with the last two years Stanley Cup rings.  In case you are wondering, I did give them back.
> 
> View attachment 5342854


That is so fun. The weight alone of the rings must have been impressive.


----------



## dcooney4

I ended up holding off on getting another bag till I receive my caramel one. I want to see the shade of color and decide what is needed from there. My Prada bag went at the consignment shop. I loved the bag but never wore it. I would reach for it and then grab something else. I found that even though I prefer silver hardware, the Gucci was easier to use and much lighter .


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Pink bag week:  Previously, I had included this Ferragamo bag in taupe/brown bag week, but I think this bag has a lot of pink in it (pictured here with my pink perfumes for comparison).  So I decided it should be classified under pink.  Does anyone have any thoughts on this?  Do you think it leans more beige or pink?
> View attachment 5342346
> 
> Regarding my other pink bags:  The Gucci camera bag was posted just recently so I won't post pics again.  Also, pics of my Dior Diorama and Chanel Business Affinity were posted recently.  Happy to post pics again if needed.
> Last year, I had the Burberry Camberley in pink in my collection.  That is no longer with me since I let it go from my collection.



Gorgeous! This reads like a lovely nude pink to me!



Sunshine mama said:


> Not a pink bag, but a girl has to have something pink, even if it's just sitting inside the bag.
> This is a pretty compact wallet, so you can see how small the bag is in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342370



Such a cute bag! I’ve been looking at another bag by Hereu for awhile, but it’s very much a summery bag which is against my resolution this year lol.



Katinahat said:


> @Jereni you rock ladylike bags. I think some of the polene’s and also the belt bag are very ladylike too. What do you think? The Mayfair is highly structured. Funny, does it have a mature vibe or a little girl carrying a real “handbag” dress up style. I think it’s lovely but I have to wonder if I’m just a chain bag  / crossbody girl.
> 
> Wow, tell me how you made this little bag because you did, didn’t you? The Prada is lovely! What a beautiful pink.



Aw thank you! You’re right, the new little Polene is probably somewhat ladylike too. I would say yes definitely think about what styles you know work for _you. _

I used to think I ‘should’ have the full range of different types of bags and I came to the realization that no one is going to give me a gold star for having a perfectly balanced handbag collection.  I should just own and carry what I love, even if there are some dups  

The Lottie looks great on you btw!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I have a non purse story I would like to share.   During the pandemic, DH and I became avid hockey fans.  The games were televised and there was nowhere to go.    Our team won the Stanley Cup both years during the pandemic.   The Stanley Cup is the Superbowl of hockey.   Winning two years in a row is a very special and rare thing.   The NHL started allowing fans back in the arenas as the finals started.  We were in the arena for the final game in the series and the winning goal happened right in front of us.  We were able to pick ourselves out in the stands in the media coverage.   It was a very meaningful to us.   The tickets were crazy expensive but it was so worth it.  Since then, we talk a lot about how experiences are more important than things.
> 
> We were at a hockey game tonight.   My favorite thing is, during the pre-game time, going down to the glass to watch the team warm up because the players are just right there.  During this time, the hockey wives and the players' young children sit in the alley where the ice equipment comes out.  We were talking to a guy over the low wall who was in that restricted area.  He and DH were comparing beards.   He stuck his hands over the wall.  I about had a heart attack because he was wearing the Stanley Cup rings from both years.  They belonged to his wife who sings the national anthem before each game.
> 
> He took the rings off and handed them to me to put on.  The rings are encrusted with diamonds and sapphires and are huge.   These rings cost $15,000 each to make.  Each player and staff get one, so there are only about 35 of them made each year.   Given their rarity, they are probably worth a small fortune.   It was such an unexpected and amazing experience to get to put them on.  I don't show my face on the internet very often, but here I am with the last two years Stanley Cup rings.  In case you are wondering, I did give them back.
> 
> View attachment 5342854


This is such a great story! And wow on the rings! And a great pic and scarf! And, it just occurred to me, have you. Tried 27 bolide, the mini Della cavalleria, or a small shoulder bag called the rugby ?  I also think from seeing a little of your style from the pic, perhaps a Loewe puzzle might be nice too. TM era bottega is a great deal on resale, and there is a shoulder bag called the Olympia. And I like the structured shoulder bags at Bally and also at furla. In case you want something easy ans casual that you can take to the stadium for more fabulous games 

@Purses & Perfumes , i agree with @Jereni that your vara is a fabulous pinky nude, but IMO it’s neutral enough to be super versatile! I would imagine it goes with almost everything 

@Jereni, +1000 on the realization that we don’t need to have a balanced bag collection. reading some of your posts, as well as those of @Sparkletastic, helped that message sink in


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> What an awesome and special story! And it was really nice of them to let you try on the rings. So cool!
> I’m not a big sports person, but I do have an affinity for hockey. We haven’t seen a game in person since right before the pandemic, but are hoping to go again soon.


I absolutely love the pre-game with the music and lights.   I love the food, beers, and other fans.  Other than that, I prefer watching at home.   The camera can see better than I can.  I can hear the announcers better and they do a much better job of explaining what is going on.  And the replay button is hard to beat.  I actually like watching them by myself when DH takes a friend.  Home alone and in control of the remote.



More bags said:


> What an amazing story - great share! So excited for you, those rings are huge and must be heavy.* I’d be sharing this picture with everyone I ever met!    And your scarf goes well with your jersey!*


That is part of sharing here.  I felt a little weird about posting, but it was so amazing, I just had to do it.  Thanks for making me feel better about the randomness of my post.  And thanks for the scarf comments.  I have 2 bags in the perfect color to complete the ensemble, but it is to much of a hassle to go through the "bag" security line.   The last time I carried a bag, it made DH & I 15 minutes late waiting for my turn at the bag scanner.  Now I just carry my drivers license, phone, and keys in my pocket.  



whateve said:


> What a wonderful experience! It brings back happy memories for me. When I was a child, my parents got season tickets to the California (Oakland) Seals. They said that if we wanted to go, we would have to pay for our own tickets. My sister and I did. We had seats right behind the goal, so when someone ran into the glass, they were right in front of us. I got to see some of the past greats of hockey.
> 
> When I moving things back into my kitchen, I unpacked some glasses that have the California Seals logo on them.
> 
> My DH doesn't like hockey. Not too many people on the west coast do since hardly anyone plays it growing up around here. I always try to watch the Stanley cup when it is on TV. I think I missed it last year.


Early training in being a successful person--earning your own hockey ticket.  I had never watched hockey before the last couple of years.  Not much hockey in Oklahoma where I grew up.   Less than CA.   If you sat right behind the goalie, you saw a lot of interesting pushing and shoving up close, not to mention the much loved hockey fights.  Isn't it amazing how fast they are?  Did you ever see Gretzky?



dcooney4 said:


> That is so fun. The weight alone of the rings must have been impressive.


I am sure they would be heavy to wear for more than a minute.  They did not seem as heavy as I expected, probably because I was soooo excited.



880 said:


> This is such a great story! And wow on the rings! And a great pic and scarf! And, it just occurred to me, have you. Tried 27 bolide or a small shoulder bag called the rugby ?  I also think from seeing a little of your style from the pic, perhaps a Loewe puzzle might be nice too


Not familiar with the rugby.  My style...I am pretty sure I am the only person in the area wearing an Hermes CSGM over their jersey...but it is cold in there.  I get a surprising amount of wear out of my CSGMs for a living in warm climate given hockey games, movie theaters, and airplanes.


----------



## 880

the rugby is discontinued, but pre Covid one used to see it at Japanese resellers for about 800 usd. East west small shoulder bag there is also an h shoulder bag (NS orientation called the virevolt? But that might be too black hole)

im reasonably sure if one waits for the summer to arrive in the US, that reseller prices will drop. Theyve already started to soften IMO









						HERMES Rugby one shoulder bag ｜Product Code：2101214628122｜BRAND OFF Online Store
					

HERMES Rugby one shoulder bag  Product Code：2101214628122 BRAND OFF Online Store is a shopping website run by K-Brand Off Co.,Ltd.




					en.brandoff-store.com


----------



## 880

Happy birthday @afroken ! Hope you have a fabulous weekend! 

i wanted to add re reseller prices, I’m convinced that Hermes reseller prices tend to decline when chanel prices rise, so with all the upheaval and price increases at chanel, i do see somewhat less of an increase and even a drop with Hermes. And, I find summer months yield the best discountsl even with popular bags, they don’t seem to be moving at the current prices.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> So my pinks today. Finally I can play:
> View attachment 5338605
> 
> 
> Coach Quilted Crosbie Carryall
> Spring 2016
> View attachment 5338608
> 
> This was my first Coach bag. DH gave it to me for a birthday. It is a brilliant summer day bag and holds loads. An open tote but with clever securely zipped pockets in the side quilted section. I loved the GHW and Coach hang tag. I also like that you can pull the wings in to change the shape and carry it crossbody, over the shoulder or by hand: great for shopping trips.
> View attachment 5338607
> 
> 
> Coach Nomad Western Crossbody
> Summer 2017
> View attachment 5338620
> 
> I had just bought a brown hobo online in the Coach summer sale and then went into the shop and saw this beautiful bag. I immediately returned the brown hobo which I didn’t love and exchanged it for this half price wonder. It was just so “Me” I had to have it. It can be worn crossbody for day time ease or over the shoulder by the western riveted handle for smarter wear. I like the SHW with the pink.
> 
> KS Lucie Watson Lane
> Summer 2019
> View attachment 5338624
> 
> Bought as an easy care non leather bag for travel mostly but was great for lockdowns too. So much so I bought a similar black one. I like the luxury touches: leather handles and GHW.
> 
> Mulberry Mini Alexa
> Early 2022
> View attachment 5338626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all know the story of this. Went to look at a Bayswater and fell in love with this instead! Alexa and pink. Two of my favourite things.
> 
> I’ll post my one purple bag later.


You have a deeee-lish pink collection! Looks like you found your perfect color. And who knew that pink came in so many DIFFERENT colors?


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> i wanted to add re reseller prices, I’m convinced that Hermes reseller prices tend to decline when chanel prices rise, so with all the upheaval and price increases at chanel, i do see somewhat less of an increase and even a drop with Hermes. And, I find summer months yield the best discountsl even with popular bags, they don’t seem to be moving at the current prices.



Interesting and great tip, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Thank you! I love your regular sized Lottie on you!


Thank you too. I think it works for me so I feel comfortable and that helps it look good. 


880 said:


> how fabulous! Love the whole outfit   I’m very wide (chunky calves) when it comes to boots, but those look amazing
> 
> I’m so sorry about the cancelled performances


I feel your pain on the chunky calves. I have the same issue. I buy calf fit boots. Even when I was a very skinny 20 year old, and I was way too skinny, I still couldn’t buy regular fit boots straight from the shop. Another thing to thank my M for: the genetics! 


baghabitz34 said:


> To use an organizer or not really depends on the bag for me.
> View attachment 5342662
> 
> The canvas on this Gucci is soft. It needs an organizer to help it keep it’s shape.
> I use SLGs in all but my smallest bags. I don’t like bits & bobs randomly floating about in my bag.


Love this Gucci tote. It looks so good. 


880 said:


> Thank uoi! I was extremely fortunate that DH got me an appt at FSH on V day. And, also very fortunate that my home SA said to me that he would be available by text in case I freaked out (he knows me pretty well) and didn’t know what to ask for or what to do. Home SA helped me formulate a short list of impossible miracle bags to ask for too, which I mentioned to FSH SA (cargo, ostrich or shadow in black B 25) but I basically also asked for B or K25 in dark neutrals close to Bleu Abysse or graphite. I specified not earthy gray like etain (bc my TPM etain is a bit warm, unlike your gorgeous bolide). I also said size 25 bc my usual K28 or B30 is heavy.
> 
> i Worked myself up into a frenzy the day before, bc I was like they will not have anything and maybe they will be mean (There are some mean stories on the Paris thread). So by the time, the SA offered me the bag, DH was really alarmed that I would say no Bc not PHW and not a B25. (I was also determined not to just buy something FOMO).  So thats when DH actually called (not texted) my home SA. I was on the verge of saying no to the bag 25K Bleu orage ghw, DH and my home SA were like, for Goodness sake, you will kick yourself and be miserable for the rest of your trip if you don’t get this. And, they were right. (It normally takes me a day to acclimate to a really major purchase and I usually make DH crazy with what ifs and stuff.
> 
> The SA at FSH was very nice and asked me what else if anything I wanted (she meant non quota bag or other) , and she also offered a mini Della cav in minty green which is not me) so I said RTW (which is really my main attraction). We looked around and she couldn’t find my sizes (FSH seemed disorganized in that she had to physically run to the stockroom to check) and she just ran out of time. So, she suggested I make an appointment with her the next morning and she’d have options waiting for me. And, since by then she totally understood my taste and realized that for me, navy is a bright color, she found the perfect things. I got three dresses and next time I go back, I’ll see her. Forgot to add that when I got to the appt, they told us to wait in a corner; forgot about us; didn’t offer us espresso or cookies; and it still worked out.
> 
> View attachment 5342674
> View attachment 5342675
> View attachment 5342676
> View attachment 5342677
> View attachment 5342679
> 
> eta: I’m not a GHW person. Gold jewelry is a new thing as of last year, and I always worry about being too matchy matchy. . .
> and also, I get overwhelmed when I browse sometimes, so I prefer it if the SA gets what I like and can narrow the field
> 
> also. I realize I sound high maintenance, but it only took two seconds on the phone for my home SA to say don’t be an idiot (not in those words) and half an hour the next day to try on five dresses and a sweater ans pick three.
> 
> also Wanted to add that in a case like FSH appointment, when you have limited time and limited opportunity to communicate your aesthetic and style and request, it helps to wear your normal aesthetic, so the SA can immediately gauge your taste. If you always wear jeans, wear them. If you always wear dark skirts or dresses, wear them. It makes it easy for them to visualize what in their stockroom can suit. JMO of course


This is such an interesting story and the pictures are great to see everything you got. I love the dresses. Great advice too, even for shopping in higher end high street, it’s best to go dressed for the experience. Your H bag is stunning! It’s a lovely dream that one day I might experience a shopping trip like that.

I think I’ve changed from GHW being my favourite. I used to think that only gold looked really sophisticated. I wear gold wedding rings etc. Now I’m much more keen to see which HW matches colours or style better and I like to have both. I also like the gunmetal HW of my dinky.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I don't think it would be too much of the same style to have the taupe Lottie in addition to your others, as long as you love the style, and will find use for another bag in that particular style.  The Lily has that oval closure/hardware that makes it very distinctive and different from the Lottie.  Especially if you wear a fair amount of color in your clothing, having a taupe bag is very useful.  It goes with everything, and is an easy grab and go color.  Not trying to influence your decision, just sharing my thoughts.  The Mayfair bags are also neutral and will likewise go with a lot.
> Thank you for the kind words about the Vara bag.   I was actually expecting it to lean more in the direction of taupe but the amount of pink undertones surprised me.  I will post pics of the other pinks when I carry them soon.  I usually carry my pink bags a lot in early spring.


Thanks for this well consider advice. I do love that style. Your points were really helpful as I do think this neutral colour is totally missing from my collection. Oak is the closest I have and with its GHW it’s a bit warm toned colour wise at times. 


dcooney4 said:


> I really like the look of the Lottie on you.


Thanks, it’s a great little bag isn’t it! 


dcooney4 said:


> I ended up holding off on getting another bag till I receive my caramel one. I want to see the shade of color and decide what is needed from there. My Prada bag went at the consignment shop. I loved the bag but never wore it. I would reach for it and then grab something else. I found that even though I prefer silver hardware, the Gucci was easier to use and much lighter .


Can’t wait to see the camel one!  


Jereni said:


> Aw thank you! You’re right, the new little Polene is probably somewhat ladylike too. I would say yes definitely think about what styles you know work for _you. _
> 
> I used to think I ‘should’ have the full range of different types of bags and I came to the realization that no one is going to give me a gold star for having a perfectly balanced handbag collection.  I should just own and carry what I love, even if there are some dups
> 
> The Lottie looks great on you btw!


This is great advice. Remind me is it a One you have? I think you have more than one style? 


ElainePG said:


> You have a deeee-lish pink collection! Looks like you found your perfect color. And who knew that pink came in so many DIFFERENT colors?


Why thank you. Definitely that is my favourite colour!!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I ended up holding off on getting another bag till I receive my caramel one. I want to see the shade of color and decide what is needed from there. My Prada bag went at the consignment shop. I loved the bag but never wore it. I would reach for it and then grab something else. I found that even though I prefer silver hardware, the Gucci was easier to use and much lighter .


I'm sorry the Prada didn't work out.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I absolutely love the pre-game with the music and lights.   I love the food, beers, and other fans.  Other than that, I prefer watching at home.   The camera can see better than I can.  I can hear the announcers better and they do a much better job of explaining what is going on.  And the replay button is hard to beat.  I actually like watching them by myself when DH takes a friend.  Home alone and in control of the remote.
> 
> 
> That is part of sharing here.  I felt a little weird about posting, but it was so amazing, I just had to do it.  Thanks for making me feel better about the randomness of my post.  And thanks for the scarf comments.  I have 2 bags in the perfect color to complete the ensemble, but it is to much of a hassle to go through the "bag" security line.   The last time I carried a bag, it made DH & I 15 minutes late waiting for my turn at the bag scanner.  Now I just carry my drivers license, phone, and keys in my pocket.
> 
> 
> Early training in being a successful person--earning your own hockey ticket.  I had never watched hockey before the last couple of years.  Not much hockey in Oklahoma where I grew up.   Less than CA.   If you sat right behind the goalie, you saw a lot of interesting pushing and shoving up close, not to mention the much loved hockey fights.  Isn't it amazing how fast they are?  Did you ever see Gretzky?
> 
> 
> I am sure they would be heavy to wear for more than a minute.  They did not seem as heavy as I expected, probably because I was soooo excited.
> 
> 
> Not familiar with the rugby.  My style...I am pretty sure I am the only person in the area wearing an Hermes CSGM over their jersey...but it is cold in there.  I get a surprising amount of wear out of my CSGMs for a living in warm climate given hockey games, movie theaters, and airplanes.


I'm afraid I'm showing my age here! Gretzky wasn't playing when I went to games as a child. I saw Bobby Orr and Bobby Hull.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I have a non purse story I would like to share.   During the pandemic, DH and I became avid hockey fans.  The games were televised and there was nowhere to go.    Our team won the Stanley Cup both years during the pandemic.   The Stanley Cup is the Superbowl of hockey.   Winning two years in a row is a very special and rare thing.   The NHL started allowing fans back in the arenas as the finals started.  We were in the arena for the final game in the series and the winning goal happened right in front of us.  We were able to pick ourselves out in the stands in the media coverage.   It was a very meaningful to us.   The tickets were crazy expensive but it was so worth it.  Since then, we talk a lot about how experiences are more important than things.
> 
> We were at a hockey game tonight.   My favorite thing is, during the pre-game time, going down to the glass to watch the team warm up because the players are just right there.  During this time, the hockey wives and the players' young children sit in the alley where the ice equipment comes out.  We were talking to a guy over the low wall who was in that restricted area.  He and DH were comparing beards.   He stuck his hands over the wall.  I about had a heart attack because he was wearing the Stanley Cup rings from both years.  They belonged to his wife who sings the national anthem before each game.
> 
> He took the rings off and handed them to me to put on.  The rings are encrusted with diamonds and sapphires and are huge.   These rings cost $15,000 each to make.  Each player and staff get one, so there are only about 35 of them made each year.   Given their rarity, they are probably worth a small fortune.   It was such an unexpected and amazing experience to get to put them on.  I don't show my face on the internet very often, but here I am with the last two years Stanley Cup rings.  In case you are wondering, I did give them back.
> 
> View attachment 5342854


This is an absolutely incredible story. Those rings must weigh a tonne. You look so happy and no wonder. 


DME said:


> What an awesome and special story! And it was really nice of them to let you try on the rings. So cool!
> 
> I’m not a big sports person, but I do have an affinity for hockey. We haven’t seen a game in person since right before the pandemic, but are hoping to go again soon.





whateve said:


> What a wonderful experience! It brings back happy memories for me. When I was a child, my parents got season tickets to the California (Oakland) Seals. They said that if we wanted to go, we would have to pay for our own tickets. My sister and I did. We had seats right behind the goal, so when someone ran into the glass, they were right in front of us. I got to see some of the past greats of hockey.
> 
> When I moving things back into my kitchen, I unpacked some glasses that have the California Seals logo on them.
> 
> My DH doesn't like hockey. Not too many people on the west coast do since hardly anyone plays it growing up around here. I always try to watch the Stanley cup when it is on TV. I think I missed it last year.





880 said:


> This is such a great story! And wow on the rings! And a great pic and scarf! And, it just occurred to me, have you. Tried 27 bolide, the mini Della cavalleria, or a small shoulder bag called the rugby ?  I also think from seeing a little of your style from the pic, perhaps a Loewe puzzle might be nice too. TM era bottega is a great deal on resale, and there is a shoulder bag called the Olympia. And I like the structured shoulder bags at Bally and also at furla. In case you want something easy ans casual that you can take to the stadium for more fabulous games
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes , i agree with @Jereni that your vara is a fabulous pinky nude, but IMO it’s neutral enough to be super versatile! I would imagine it goes with almost everything
> 
> @Jereni, +1000 on the realization that we don’t need to have a balanced bag collection. reading some of your posts, as well as those of @Sparkletastic, helped that message sink in





Cordeliere said:


> I absolutely love the pre-game with the music and lights.   I love the food, beers, and other fans.  Other than that, I prefer watching at home.   The camera can see better than I can.  I can hear the announcers better and they do a much better job of explaining what is going on.  And the replay button is hard to beat.  I actually like watching them by myself when DH takes a friend.  Home alone and in control of the remote.
> 
> 
> That is part of sharing here.  I felt a little weird about posting, but it was so amazing, I just had to do it.  Thanks for making me feel better about the randomness of my post.  And thanks for the scarf comments.  I have 2 bags in the perfect color to complete the ensemble, but it is to much of a hassle to go through the "bag" security line.   The last time I carried a bag, it made DH & I 15 minutes late waiting for my turn at the bag scanner.  Now I just carry my drivers license, phone, and keys in my pocket.
> 
> 
> Early training in being a successful person--earning your own hockey ticket.  I had never watched hockey before the last couple of years.  Not much hockey in Oklahoma where I grew up.   Less than CA.   If you sat right behind the goalie, you saw a lot of interesting pushing and shoving up close, not to mention the much loved hockey fights.  Isn't it amazing how fast they are?  Did you ever see Gretzky?
> 
> 
> I am sure they would be heavy to wear for more than a minute.  They did not seem as heavy as I expected, probably because I was soooo excited.
> 
> 
> Not familiar with the rugby.  My style...I am pretty sure I am the only person in the area wearing an Hermes CSGM over their jersey...but it is cold in there.  I get a surprising amount of wear out of my CSGMs for a living in warm climate given hockey games, movie theaters, and airplanes.





880 said:


> the rugby is discontinued, but pre Covid one used to see it at Japanese resellers for about 800 usd. East west small shoulder bag there is also an h shoulder bag (NS orientation called the virevolt? But that might be too black hole)
> 
> im reasonably sure if one waits for the summer to arrive in the US, that reseller prices will drop. Theyve already started to soften IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Rugby one shoulder bag ｜Product Code：2101214628122｜BRAND OFF Online Store
> 
> 
> HERMES Rugby one shoulder bag  Product Code：2101214628122 BRAND OFF Online Store is a shopping website run by K-Brand Off Co.,Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.brandoff-store.com



So I think a cultural difference led to me misinterpreting your posts.  

You guys were talking about rugby and hockey. Traditional sports in schools in the U.K. So I’m thinking I coach hockey and the DDs play hockey. Field Hockey! A bag I carried today contained a massive goalie kit! And as we were on that thought rugby is rugby union played on freezing cold pitches knee deep in mud. 

Slowly dawning realisation you are talking about Ice Hockey and a bag called Rugby! 

Had to go back to @Cordeliere ‘s post to look at the picture to check.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> So my pinks today. Finally I can play:
> View attachment 5338605
> 
> 
> Coach Quilted Crosbie Carryall
> Spring 2016
> View attachment 5338608
> 
> This was my first Coach bag. DH gave it to me for a birthday. It is a brilliant summer day bag and holds loads. An open tote but with clever securely zipped pockets in the side quilted section. I loved the GHW and Coach hang tag. I also like that you can pull the wings in to change the shape and carry it crossbody, over the shoulder or by hand: great for shopping trips.
> View attachment 5338607
> 
> 
> Coach Nomad Western Crossbody
> Summer 2017
> View attachment 5338620
> 
> I had just bought a brown hobo online in the Coach summer sale and then went into the shop and saw this beautiful bag. I immediately returned the brown hobo which I didn’t love and exchanged it for this half price wonder. It was just so “Me” I had to have it. It can be worn crossbody for day time ease or over the shoulder by the western riveted handle for smarter wear. I like the SHW with the pink.
> 
> KS Lucie Watson Lane
> Summer 2019
> View attachment 5338624
> 
> Bought as an easy care non leather bag for travel mostly but was great for lockdowns too. So much so I bought a similar black one. I like the luxury touches: leather handles and GHW.
> 
> Mulberry Mini Alexa
> Early 2022
> View attachment 5338626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all know the story of this. Went to look at a Bayswater and fell in love with this instead! Alexa and pink. Two of my favourite things.
> 
> I’ll post my one purple bag later.


My only purple bag wasn’t included in my pink bag photo. I thought I should post it today as we are getting towards the end of pink and purple week. The colour doesn’t show well here. It’s a gorgeous deep purple.


The Mini Amberley in Amethyst Lizard.


----------



## JenJBS

Happy birthday, @afroken 

Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


So happy for you @JenJBS ! Pls stay safe! Hugs


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.



YES! Amazing news!! That made the rest of my day. I'm so happy to hear such splendid news!!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Aww, thank you for asking, friend! My mom is doing alright. It's a pretty severe injury so I've been quite attentive, borderline suffocating  It's hard for me to go out as I get worried something might happen to her. She has a very long way to go. I'm trying my best to be optimistic.
> 
> My boyfriend and I haven't talked in the past week. Some of you may find this strange but he's neurodivergent and it's to be expected. I thought that it was my duty as his girlfriend to do my research so that I can better understand him and his needs. At this point I'm going with the flow and assuming only positive things. If there was a problem he would've said so by now. Truthfully I am feeling some of my anxious attachment issues rising to the surface ; however, I am solely responsible for getting through them.
> 
> 
> How are you? In fact, how is everyone else today and generally?


I'm so sorry about your Mom's injury. You're a good daughter, and I'm sure you *aren't* suffocating her! She's most likely very thankful for your help. It's so difficult to see someone we love suffering.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Lovin everyone’s stats! Here are mine:
> 
> Bags In: 3
> Bags Out: 2
> SLG In: 0
> SLG Out: 2
> 
> 
> I wore 30 different bags
> In terms of exercising add-ons to my bags, I wore the short gold chain twice with two different bags and my whipstitch strap with my Prada once
> I am tempted by new super summery bags that are starting to emerge but I have not bought any …yet.
> I really need to stick to this last one I think. No needless raffia or straw bags-of-the-moment.
> 
> Overall, I’m still finding that I’m rotating my collection… I currently have 4 bags I bought last year that turned out not to be a good idea. Fortunately 3 of them were not very much and I can resell for probably about the same. 2 of the 4 were fulfilling specific needs I’d like in my collection, I haven’t found the right replacement yet, but I think I should get rid of them all the same as I’m not wearing them.


Great stats, and good insights about the new bags that aren't working out for you. Better to clear them from your collection than to leave them there, gathering dust!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Good news: both DH's and my covid tests came back negative. It's been 5 days since DH first felt sick and I still haven't gotten it, or maybe I have a much milder version since my asthma does seem worse and I'm sneezing a lot. But, I'm doing a lot of cleaning, there is a lot of construction dust, so that could be why I'm sneezing.


Whew! So glad to hear it.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


Awesome news!  So happy for you!


Cordeliere said:


> I have a non purse story I would like to share.   During the pandemic, DH and I became avid hockey fans.  The games were televised and there was nowhere to go.    Our team won the Stanley Cup both years during the pandemic.   The Stanley Cup is the Superbowl of hockey.   Winning two years in a row is a very special and rare thing.   The NHL started allowing fans back in the arenas as the finals started.  We were in the arena for the final game in the series and the winning goal happened right in front of us.  We were able to pick ourselves out in the stands in the media coverage.   It was a very meaningful to us.   The tickets were crazy expensive but it was so worth it.  Since then, we talk a lot about how experiences are more important than things.
> 
> We were at a hockey game tonight.   My favorite thing is, during the pre-game time, going down to the glass to watch the team warm up because the players are just right there.  During this time, the hockey wives and the players' young children sit in the alley where the ice equipment comes out.  We were talking to a guy over the low wall who was in that restricted area.  He and DH were comparing beards.   He stuck his hands over the wall.  I about had a heart attack because he was wearing the Stanley Cup rings from both years.  They belonged to his wife who sings the national anthem before each game.
> 
> He took the rings off and handed them to me to put on.  The rings are encrusted with diamonds and sapphires and are huge.   These rings cost $15,000 each to make.  Each player and staff get one, so there are only about 35 of them made each year.   Given their rarity, they are probably worth a small fortune.   It was such an unexpected and amazing experience to get to put them on.  I don't show my face on the internet very often, but here I am with the last two years Stanley Cup rings.  In case you are wondering, I did give them back.
> 
> View attachment 5342854


I really enjoyed reading this.  Thanks for posting, and wow, so cool that you got to wear those rings.


Katinahat said:


> My only purple bag wasn’t included in my pink bag photo. I thought I should post it today as we are getting towards the end of pink and purple week. The colour doesn’t show well here. It’s a gorgeous deep purple.
> View attachment 5343547
> 
> The Mini Amberley in Amethyst Lizard.


That amethyst color is beautiful!
Thanks to you and @Jereni and @880, for the feedback on the Vara bag color.  @880, yes, that color does go with a lot, and it's a nice size.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


Great news! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Need a bit of help. The gentleman that makes the Go Forth Goods Mini Avery tote is making the mini again at my request with a hemmed top. I can't decide between the beautiful forest green that Elaine has or Grey with black handles?


I love my forest green, but grey with black handles sounds AMAZING! 

How did you talk him into making the bag with a hemmed top??? Sounds as though it will be perfect for you.


----------



## ElainePG

*February Stats:*
Bags in: 1 (Go Forth Goods mini crossbody in Forest Green)
Bags out: 1 (donated an inexpensive vintage clutch that I wore once & will never wear again)
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0
Clothes/Shoes donated: a whole bunch   
Bags carried: 13
Scarves worn: 9


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> I have a non purse story I would like to share.   During the pandemic, DH and I became avid hockey fans.  The games were televised and there was nowhere to go.    Our team won the Stanley Cup both years during the pandemic.   The Stanley Cup is the Superbowl of hockey.   Winning two years in a row is a very special and rare thing.   The NHL started allowing fans back in the arenas as the finals started.  We were in the arena for the final game in the series and the winning goal happened right in front of us.  We were able to pick ourselves out in the stands in the media coverage.   It was a very meaningful to us.   The tickets were crazy expensive but it was so worth it.  Since then, we talk a lot about how experiences are more important than things.
> 
> We were at a hockey game tonight.   My favorite thing is, during the pre-game time, going down to the glass to watch the team warm up because the players are just right there.  During this time, the hockey wives and the players' young children sit in the alley where the ice equipment comes out.  We were talking to a guy over the low wall who was in that restricted area.  He and DH were comparing beards.   He stuck his hands over the wall.  I about had a heart attack because he was wearing the Stanley Cup rings from both years.  They belonged to his wife who sings the national anthem before each game.
> 
> He took the rings off and handed them to me to put on.  The rings are encrusted with diamonds and sapphires and are huge.   These rings cost $15,000 each to make.  Each player and staff get one, so there are only about 35 of them made each year.   Given their rarity, they are probably worth a small fortune.   It was such an unexpected and amazing experience to get to put them on.  I don't show my face on the internet very often, but here I am with the last two years Stanley Cup rings.  In case you are wondering, I did give them back.
> 
> View attachment 5342854


What an incredible story! (And, ZOMG, look at the size of those rings!!!)


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I'm afraid I'm showing my age here! Gretzky wasn't playing when I went to games as a child. *I saw Bobby Orr and Bobby Hul*l.


Me too! I was living in Boston at the time. Bobby Orr was the hero!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


So glad to hear this good news, @JenJBS . You must be so relieved.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> the rugby is discontinued, but pre Covid one used to see it at Japanese resellers for about 800 usd. East west small shoulder bag there is also an h shoulder bag (NS orientation called the virevolt? But that might be too black hole)
> 
> im reasonably sure if one waits for the summer to arrive in the US, that reseller prices will drop. Theyve already started to soften IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Rugby one shoulder bag ｜Product Code：2101214628122｜BRAND OFF Online Store
> 
> 
> HERMES Rugby one shoulder bag  Product Code：2101214628122 BRAND OFF Online Store is a shopping website run by K-Brand Off Co.,Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.brandoff-store.com



Interesting bag.  Glad to hear prices softening.


----------



## ElainePG

I don't have any purple or pink bags to showcase for this week, but I skipped last week (yellow/orange) so I'm going to show two photos of my Balenciaga City.

I've had this bag since 2015; the color (they called it "curry") was a limited edition that year. When I bought the bag, I didn't realize that the short strap would give me fits. Over the years, I've tried all sorts of canvas straps designed to turn the into a crossbody. But instead of making it look like a Gucci, they simply de-elevated the look of the bag.   

Last month I decided to simply lengthen the strap with silver chain, to match the silver harware. The chain is attached at the back of the strap, so it is pretty much hidden when I carry the bag (see second photo). It's essentially a kludge. But it makes the bag comfortable to carry.

I only use this bag when I need to schlep a lot of stuff. It's my largest bag, and if I were to replace it with another large bag, it would definitely NOT be yellow (and probably an entirely different designer/style). But it was a present from Mr. PG, and I'm keeping it!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> So happy for you @JenJBS ! Pls stay safe! Hugs


Thank you! 




SakuraSakura said:


> YES! Amazing news!! That made the rest of my day. I'm so happy to hear such splendid news!!


Thank you! 




Purses & Perfumes said:


> Awesome news!  So happy for you!


Thank you! 




whateve said:


> Great news! I'm so happy for you!


Thank you!  And I'm so happy for your negative Covid tests! 




ElainePG said:


> So glad to hear this good news, @JenJBS . You must be so relieved.


Thank you!  I am. 



ElainePG said:


> I don't have any purple or pink bags to showcase for this week, but I skipped last week (yellow/orange) so I'm going to show two photos of my Balenciaga City.
> 
> I've had this bag since 2015; the color (they called it "curry") was a limited edition that year. When I bought the bag, I didn't realize that the short strap would give me fits. Over the years, I've tried all sorts of canvas straps designed to turn the into a crossbody. But instead of making it look like a Gucci, they simply de-elevated the look of the bag.
> 
> Last month I decided to simply lengthen the strap with silver chain, to match the silver harware. The chain is attached at the back of the strap, so it is pretty much hidden when I carry the bag (see second photo). It's essentially a kludge. But it makes the bag comfortable to carry.
> 
> I only use this bag when I need to schlep a lot of stuff. It's my largest bag, and if I were to replace it with another large bag, it would definitely NOT be yellow (and probably an entirely different designer/style). But it was a present from Mr. PG, and I'm keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 5343669
> View attachment 5343670



Such a sunny and cheerful bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


Fantastic news!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> This is great advice. Remind me is it a One you have? I think you have more than one style?



Do you mean in Polene? I actually don’t have any dups in Polene yet. I had an Un Mini and Un Nano previously but sold them both for various reasons. I would buy the Un Nano again tho.



JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.



Yaaaaaay! So happy for you and relieved!


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


So happy to hear your good news!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> Fantastic news!


Thank you!   




Jereni said:


> Yaaaaaay! So happy for you and relieved!


Thank you! 




More bags said:


> So happy to hear your good news!


Thank you!


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


This is wonderful - happy to hear this!   Stay safe and take care!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I hope you get to go back to ballets soon! I’ve had a few performances cancelled as well, Hamilton and Elton John’s farewell concert. I was especially looking forward to the Elton John concert since he’s retiring, but after a couple of reschedules (it was originally scheduled for March 2020), it eventually got cancelled
> 
> Thank you @880  I’m wearing a shirt dress from J Crew Outlets and Tory Burch suede over-the-knee boots (holy moly it’s so uncomfortable, hope I can get used to them as the evening goes on, my first time wearing them out)
> 
> View attachment 5342524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342525


This outfit is so cute and will look great with your Mayfair. I haven’t used mine in a while but you have inspired me to pull it out.


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> Thank uoi! I was extremely fortunate that DH got me an appt at FSH on V day. And, also very fortunate that my home SA said to me that he would be available by text in case I freaked out (he knows me pretty well) and didn’t know what to ask for or what to do. Home SA helped me formulate a short list of impossible miracle bags to ask for too, which I mentioned to FSH SA (cargo, ostrich or shadow in black B 25) but I basically also asked for B or K25 in dark neutrals close to Bleu Abysse or graphite. I specified not earthy gray like etain (bc my TPM etain is a bit warm, unlike your gorgeous bolide). I also said size 25 bc my usual K28 or B30 is heavy.
> 
> i Worked myself up into a frenzy the day before, bc I was like they will not have anything and maybe they will be mean (There are some mean stories on the Paris thread). So by the time, the SA offered me the bag, DH was really alarmed that I would say no Bc not PHW and not a B25. (I was also determined not to just buy something FOMO).  So thats when DH actually called (not texted) my home SA. I was on the verge of saying no to the bag 25K Bleu orage ghw, DH and my home SA were like, for Goodness sake, you will kick yourself and be miserable for the rest of your trip if you don’t get this. And, they were right. (It normally takes me a day to acclimate to a really major purchase and I usually make DH crazy with what ifs and stuff.
> 
> The SA at FSH was very nice and asked me what else if anything I wanted (she meant non quota bag or other) , and she also offered a mini Della cav in minty green which is not me) so I said RTW (which is really my main attraction). We looked around and she couldn’t find my sizes (FSH seemed disorganized in that she had to physically run to the stockroom to check) and she just ran out of time. So, she suggested I make an appointment with her the next morning and she’d have options waiting for me. And, since by then she totally understood my taste and realized that for me, navy is a bright color, she found the perfect things. I got three dresses and next time I go back, I’ll see her. Forgot to add that when I got to the appt, they told us to wait in a corner; forgot about us; didn’t offer us espresso or cookies; and it still worked out.
> 
> View attachment 5342674
> View attachment 5342675
> View attachment 5342676
> View attachment 5342677
> View attachment 5342679
> 
> eta: I’m not a GHW person. Gold jewelry is a new thing as of last year, and I always worry about being too matchy matchy. . .
> and also, I get overwhelmed when I browse sometimes, so I prefer it if the SA gets what I like and can narrow the field
> 
> also. I realize I sound high maintenance, but it only took two seconds on the phone for my home SA to say don’t be an idiot (not in those words) and half an hour the next day to try on five dresses and a sweater ans pick three.
> 
> also Wanted to add that in a case like FSH appointment, when you have limited time and limited opportunity to communicate your aesthetic and style and request, it helps to wear your normal aesthetic, so the SA can immediately gauge your taste. If you always wear jeans, wear them. If you always wear dark skirts or dresses, wear them. It makes it easy for them to visualize what in their stockroom can suit. JMO of course


Your new bag is just stunning. I think gold hardware looks beautiful with this type of blue—it pulls the color out a bit more than I think PHW would. Congratulations on your successful appointments!


----------



## baghabitz34

@JenJBS great news


----------



## Kimbashop

Cordeliere said:


> I have a non purse story I would like to share.   During the pandemic, DH and I became avid hockey fans.  The games were televised and there was nowhere to go.    Our team won the Stanley Cup both years during the pandemic.   The Stanley Cup is the Superbowl of hockey.   Winning two years in a row is a very special and rare thing.   The NHL started allowing fans back in the arenas as the finals started.  We were in the arena for the final game in the series and the winning goal happened right in front of us.  We were able to pick ourselves out in the stands in the media coverage.   It was a very meaningful to us.   The tickets were crazy expensive but it was so worth it.  Since then, we talk a lot about how experiences are more important than things.
> 
> We were at a hockey game tonight.   My favorite thing is, during the pre-game time, going down to the glass to watch the team warm up because the players are just right there.  During this time, the hockey wives and the players' young children sit in the alley where the ice equipment comes out.  We were talking to a guy over the low wall who was in that restricted area.  He and DH were comparing beards.   He stuck his hands over the wall.  I about had a heart attack because he was wearing the Stanley Cup rings from both years.  They belonged to his wife who sings the national anthem before each game.
> 
> He took the rings off and handed them to me to put on.  The rings are encrusted with diamonds and sapphires and are huge.   These rings cost $15,000 each to make.  Each player and staff get one, so there are only about 35 of them made each year.   Given their rarity, they are probably worth a small fortune.   It was such an unexpected and amazing experience to get to put them on.  I don't show my face on the internet very often, but here I am with the last two years Stanley Cup rings.  In case you are wondering, I did give them back.
> 
> View attachment 5342854





whateve said:


> I'm afraid I'm showing my age here! Gretzky wasn't playing when I went to games as a child. I saw Bobby Orr and Bobby Hull.





ElainePG said:


> Me too! I was living in Boston at the time. Bobby Orr was the hero!!!!



What a Great story!  I grew up watching the Boston Bruins play when Bobby Orr was on the team. It was one of the only sports we watched as a family. Hockey was also “wicked” popular in my High school. I grew up close to Boston. I totally get your excitement.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


Whoohoo!  This is such great news, Jen.   

I’m so happy for you!


----------



## More bags

*February Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*

Carry Red/Burgundy bags
Red Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag - 3x
Burgundy Coco Handle - 2x
Red Reissue - 1x
Red Wallet On Chain - 1x
Rouge H Garden Party - 1x

Bag Rotation - carried 16/17
Exited 37 items: kids’ sports clothes, household items
*Feb 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I don't have any purple or pink bags to showcase for this week, but I skipped last week (yellow/orange) so I'm going to show two photos of my Balenciaga City.
> 
> I've had this bag since 2015; the color (they called it "curry") was a limited edition that year. When I bought the bag, I didn't realize that the short strap would give me fits. Over the years, I've tried all sorts of canvas straps designed to turn the into a crossbody. But instead of making it look like a Gucci, they simply de-elevated the look of the bag.
> 
> Last month I decided to simply lengthen the strap with silver chain, to match the silver harware. The chain is attached at the back of the strap, so it is pretty much hidden when I carry the bag (see second photo). It's essentially a kludge. But it makes the bag comfortable to carry.
> 
> I only use this bag when I need to schlep a lot of stuff. It's my largest bag, and if I were to replace it with another large bag, it would definitely NOT be yellow (and probably an entirely different designer/style). But it was a present from Mr. PG, and I'm keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 5343669
> View attachment 5343670


Happy sunshine colour and great strap hack! Congrats on your wonderful stats!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> My only purple bag wasn’t included in my pink bag photo. I thought I should post it today as we are getting towards the end of pink and purple week. The colour doesn’t show well here. It’s a gorgeous deep purple.
> View attachment 5343547
> 
> The Mini Amberley in Amethyst Lizard.


Stunning bag, it’s a great shade of purple!


----------



## More bags

afroken said:


> I’m going to see a ballet tonight and was thinking about which bag to bring. All this talk about the Mayfair made me take out my burgundy one for the special evening! This is the full-size one.
> 
> View attachment 5342483
> 
> 
> @Katinahat and @Jereni , I’ve always preferred more “rugged” styles such as black hobos and slouchy shoulder bags, but could not resist the Mayfair - I bought two! For the days when my inner ladylike-ness comes out


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Pink bag week:  Previously, I had included this Ferragamo bag in taupe/brown bag week, but I think this bag has a lot of pink in it (pictured here with my pink perfumes for comparison).  So I decided it should be classified under pink.  Does anyone have any thoughts on this?  Do you think it leans more beige or pink?
> View attachment 5342346
> 
> Regarding my other pink bags:  The Gucci camera bag was posted just recently so I won't post pics again.  Also, pics of my Dior Diorama and Chanel Business Affinity were posted recently.  Happy to post pics again if needed.
> Last year, I had the Burberry Camberley in pink in my collection.  That is no longer with me since I let it go from my collection.


A perfect nude neutral bag!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Some of my hobos. Trussardi and Gucci Horse-bit Chain are not here
> 
> 3 categories:
> 1. Flat (this can include circles and half-moons). These usually look bigger than the are and get bulbous towards the middle. E.g. Gucci Bouvier, H Trim I, Gucci Half Moon Travel, BV Veneta See the big one below, I have an inherited vintage BV that's flat too. It doesn't matter how big they are you shouldn't over-pack them.
> 
> View attachment 5341376
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Round/rounded. These usually have all the things far towards the bottom. BV Belly, BV Cervo Hobo
> 
> Little one above ^
> 
> + BVs below they are wide on the bottom and most unstructured. Some of them have attached purses or compartments in the sides.
> 
> View attachment 5341388
> View attachment 5341381
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Flat-bottom, usually have a gusset and could take an insert but wouldn't look so 'hobo'. e.g. Gucci Jackie 1961, H Trim II
> 
> I don't have a Gucci Jackie anymore and I don't have a pic of my Gucci Horse-bit Chain hobo so no pics, but if you find hobos difficult this kind is your best bet for organisation.


These are all great hobos. Your Cervo is my favourite!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Not exactly pink & purple. More like pink & mauve:
> View attachment 5341076
> 
> left to right: Coach Charlie Bucket in vintage mauve, Coach Rogue in dusty pink, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, floral Ted Baker
> View attachment 5341077
> 
> LV Hyde Park in fuchsia, Coach Tea Rose Rogue in primrose, LV Retiro in raisin


So many beautiful bags in this colour range! Great variety of shades and styles! Which ones do you carry most frequently?


----------



## More bags

coffee2go said:


> My Iside is size mini. I also recently found out they released a new size, between micro and mini, a new version of micro (see the green one on the picture)
> 
> View attachment 5340074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340075


This emerald is


----------



## More bags

Sunshine mama said:


> A couple more old pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339668
> View attachment 5339669


These pics are wonderful Sunshine mama, In the second pic, the clasp looks like eyes to me, and the bamboo handle looks like a smile, just about to sneak a bite of that juicy slice of watermelon.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> I feel like this needs to become an immediate discussion point - *what is your signature handbag color?*
> 
> Recommendations:
> 
> Be as specific as possible i.e: in terms of shade, and share a pic of a bag that illustrates the color well (either a bag of yours or just a good example in general)
> Pick _one _signature color for yourself, but feel free to indicate a runner up
> For fun, if your signature color is not a neutral, then also share what your signature neutral would be (i.e. black, white, cream, gray, tan, beige, etc)
> 
> For me, my ‘signature’ color would definitely be a medium, fairly vivid green that leans blue as opposed to anywhere near yellow.
> 
> My Chanel coco handle is the closest thing to this that I own right now:
> 
> View attachment 5330705
> 
> 
> But I also cover the Polene Numero Un in Ivy a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5330706
> 
> 
> My runner up would be light pink, shades that lean on the warm side as opposed to the cool / lavendar side.
> 
> And my signature neutral would definitely be taupe!
> 
> What about you all?


Great question on signature handbag colour @Jereni.

I love jewel tones, I love red, especially dark reds to burgundy. Examples include @papertiger’s Rouge H Box Bolide, @ElainePG‘s Valentino VLock, @Cookiefiend’s Rouge H Drag, @880’s Bordeaux Box Kelly @cowgirlsboots’s red Dior New Lock, and your Burgundy Coco Handle. A couple of archive shots of my Burgundy Coco Handle. 




I love dark neutrals. My signature neutral used to be black. Now I am more interested in grey. I love Etain and I‘d like to explore more steely grey blues like @880 ‘s newest Kelly. Archive photos of my Etain Bolide.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Great question on signature handbag colour @Jereni.
> 
> I love jewel tones, I love red, especially dark reds to burgundy. Examples include @papertiger’s Rouge H Box Bolide, @ElainePG‘s Valentino VLock, @Cookiefiend’s Rouge H Drag, @880’s Bordeaux Box Kelly @cowgirlsboots’s red Dior New Lock, and your Burgundy Coco Handle. A couple of archive shots of my Burgundy Coco Handle.
> View attachment 5343844
> View attachment 5343845
> 
> 
> I love dark neutrals. My signature neutral used to be black. Now I am more interested in grey. I love Etain and I‘d like to explore more steely grey blues like @880 ‘s newest Kelly. Archive photos of my Etain Bolide.
> View attachment 5343848
> 
> View attachment 5343850



You habe me wishing I'd bought the Coco Handle when it came out (withe the liz handle). Dare I say I like it better than the CF.

Love the classic grey and burgundy/dark red combo


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I have discovered the importance of listening to your inner voice which would seem to indicate a hard pass even if on sale.
> JMO of course and we support any decision you make  Of course it would help if you can try it on.
> 
> incidentally, I am really *not* a GHW person either, and recently at FSH, my DH was so concerned that I would pass on a GHW bag (DH thought the bag was stunning) that he called my H SA who told me basically take it (In two seconds, they assured me it wasn’t too lady like and it was still me, albeit with GHW). And, I’m now super happy to have done so. Am I now a GHW person? No, but the line in the sand isn’t as hard and fast anymore.
> View attachment 5342295



You did right, it's out-of-this-world beautiful


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> To SLG or not too SLG. To organiser or not to organiser?
> 
> I’d rather carry a small pouch in my bag for quick switching midweek than add an organiser into any of my bags. I like to see and feel the inside of the bag as it was designed. Here is a quick spill from my Alexa at work.
> View attachment 5342216
> 
> The pouch isn’t actually leather but works for me and was given to me by a good friend. It holds little things like lipstick, tissues, work and home keys, pen, hand cream, hand gel etc. I throw it quickly from one bag to another, usually a larger tote, crossbody or backpack. I wouldn’t use extra SLGs in an evening bag.
> 
> I have a Coach pouch I could use but it’s very heavy in comparison and that’s  what’s put me off adding a Mulberry pouch to my collection.



Pouches for me too. 

I even have pouches in pouches


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


Truly wonderful news! So relieved for you. Although very stressful trying not to catch Covid.


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> I regret selling mine so badly!! My heart hurts!



So sorry, I know how it feels.

and this is why I don't sell/give my bags unless I think it was probably a mistake buying it in the first place or I got so much wear out of it, it's like a I grew out of it. I practically have to hate a bag, never bonded with it, or resent the space it takes up before I can let it go. 

I shouldn't have looked at Kate Moss' street-style through the ages pics yesterday. Can one have retrospective FOMO? I think I need therapy.


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> I’m going to see a ballet tonight and was thinking about which bag to bring. All this talk about the Mayfair made me take out my burgundy one for the special evening! This is the full-size one.
> 
> View attachment 5342483
> 
> 
> @Katinahat and @Jereni , I’ve always preferred more “rugged” styles such as black hobos and slouchy shoulder bags, but could not resist the Mayfair - I bought two! For the days when my inner ladylike-ness comes out



Liking you inner-Lady!


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I don't have any purple or pink bags to showcase for this week, but I skipped last week (yellow/orange) so I'm going to show two photos of my Balenciaga City.
> 
> I've had this bag since 2015; the color (they called it "curry") was a limited edition that year. When I bought the bag, I didn't realize that the short strap would give me fits. Over the years, I've tried all sorts of canvas straps designed to turn the into a crossbody. But instead of making it look like a Gucci, they simply de-elevated the look of the bag.
> 
> Last month I decided to simply lengthen the strap with silver chain, to match the silver harware. The chain is attached at the back of the strap, so it is pretty much hidden when I carry the bag (see second photo). It's essentially a kludge. But it makes the bag comfortable to carry.
> 
> I only use this bag when I need to schlep a lot of stuff. It's my largest bag, and if I were to replace it with another large bag, it would definitely NOT be yellow (and probably an entirely different designer/style). But it was a present from Mr. PG, and I'm keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 5343669
> View attachment 5343670


Oooo, this is a fabucolour for this bag and the chain is a great idea! I looked at Bals like this (black) a few times and one thing that put me off was this strap not going crossbody length. 


Jereni said:


> Do you mean in Polene? I actually don’t have any dups in Polene yet. I had an Un Mini and Un Nano previously but sold them both for various reasons. I would buy the Un Nano again tho.


Yes, sorry, their website changes the bag title list to English for some reason. Interesting to know you sold the mini. Didn’t work for you? 


More bags said:


> *February Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Carry Red/Burgundy bags
> Red Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag - 3x
> Burgundy Coco Handle - 2x
> Red Reissue - 1x
> Red Wallet On Chain - 1x
> Rouge H Garden Party - 1x
> 
> Bag Rotation - carried 16/17
> Exited 37 items: kids’ sports clothes, household items
> *Feb 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Great stats, awesome list of beautiful bags carried. 


More bags said:


> Stunning bag, it’s a great shade of purple!


Thanks! 


More bags said:


> Great question on signature handbag colour @Jereni.
> 
> I love jewel tones, I love red, especially dark reds to burgundy. Examples include @papertiger’s Rouge H Box Bolide, @ElainePG‘s Valentino VLock, @Cookiefiend’s Rouge H Drag, @880’s Bordeaux Box Kelly @cowgirlsboots’s red Dior New Lock, and your Burgundy Coco Handle. A couple of archive shots of my Burgundy Coco Handle.
> View attachment 5343844
> View attachment 5343845
> 
> 
> I love dark neutrals. My signature neutral used to be black. Now I am more interested in grey. I love Etain and I‘d like to explore more steely grey blues like @880 ‘s newest Kelly. Archive photos of my Etain Bolide.
> View attachment 5343848
> 
> View attachment 5343850


Love you Coco. It’s such a beautiful colour and style!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I have a non purse story I would like to share.   During the pandemic, DH and I became avid hockey fans.  The games were televised and there was nowhere to go.    Our team won the Stanley Cup both years during the pandemic.   The Stanley Cup is the Superbowl of hockey.   Winning two years in a row is a very special and rare thing.   The NHL started allowing fans back in the arenas as the finals started.  We were in the arena for the final game in the series and the winning goal happened right in front of us.  We were able to pick ourselves out in the stands in the media coverage.   It was a very meaningful to us.   The tickets were crazy expensive but it was so worth it.  Since then, we talk a lot about how experiences are more important than things.
> 
> We were at a hockey game tonight.   My favorite thing is, during the pre-game time, going down to the glass to watch the team warm up because the players are just right there.  During this time, the hockey wives and the players' young children sit in the alley where the ice equipment comes out.  We were talking to a guy over the low wall who was in that restricted area.  He and DH were comparing beards.   He stuck his hands over the wall.  I about had a heart attack because he was wearing the Stanley Cup rings from both years.  They belonged to his wife who sings the national anthem before each game.
> 
> He took the rings off and handed them to me to put on.  The rings are encrusted with diamonds and sapphires and are huge.   These rings cost $15,000 each to make.  Each player and staff get one, so there are only about 35 of them made each year.   Given their rarity, they are probably worth a small fortune.   It was such an unexpected and amazing experience to get to put them on.  I don't show my face on the internet very often, but here I am with the last two years Stanley Cup rings.  In case you are wondering, I did give them back.
> 
> View attachment 5342854



And you gave them back?  I guess doing a runner wasn't an option


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> the rugby is discontinued, but pre Covid one used to see it at Japanese resellers for about 800 usd. East west small shoulder bag there is also an h shoulder bag (NS orientation called the virevolt? But that might be too black hole)
> 
> im reasonably sure if one waits for the summer to arrive in the US, that reseller prices will drop. Theyve already started to soften IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Rugby one shoulder bag ｜Product Code：2101214628122｜BRAND OFF Online Store
> 
> 
> HERMES Rugby one shoulder bag  Product Code：2101214628122 BRAND OFF Online Store is a shopping website run by K-Brand Off Co.,Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.brandoff-store.com



What a great bag, I wasn't even aware of it. It's got a great fine but casual quality to it. 

The listing made me laugh, "...one shoulder bag", how many shoulders are we supposed to carry our shoulder bags on?


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> My only purple bag wasn’t included in my pink bag photo. I thought I should post it today as we are getting towards the end of pink and purple week. The colour doesn’t show well here. It’s a gorgeous deep purple.
> View attachment 5343547
> 
> The Mini Amberley in Amethyst Lizard.



Amazing colour. 

I seriously should close my eyes and scroll when I see dark purple bags atm


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I don't have any purple or pink bags to showcase for this week, but I skipped last week (yellow/orange) so I'm going to show two photos of my Balenciaga City.
> 
> I've had this bag since 2015; the color (they called it "curry") was a limited edition that year. When I bought the bag, I didn't realize that the short strap would give me fits. Over the years, I've tried all sorts of canvas straps designed to turn the into a crossbody. But instead of making it look like a Gucci, they simply de-elevated the look of the bag.
> 
> Last month I decided to simply lengthen the strap with silver chain, to match the silver harware. The chain is attached at the back of the strap, so it is pretty much hidden when I carry the bag (see second photo). It's essentially a kludge. But it makes the bag comfortable to carry.
> 
> I only use this bag when I need to schlep a lot of stuff. It's my largest bag, and if I were to replace it with another large bag, it would definitely NOT be yellow (and probably an entirely different designer/style). But it was a present from Mr. PG, and I'm keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 5343669
> View attachment 5343670



Good hack! I didn't even notice at first


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> So sorry, I know how it feels.
> 
> and this is why I don't sell/give my bags unless I think it was probably a mistake buying it in the first place or I got so much wear out of it, it's like a I grew out of it. I practically have to hate a bag, never bonded with it, or resent the space it takes up before I can let it go.
> 
> I shouldn't have looked at Kate Moss' street-style through the ages pics yesterday. Can one have retrospective FOMO? I think I need therapy.


+1 on Kate Moss style. FOMO natural in such cases!

Now you’ve got me thinking about therapy and bags. I shared past experiences, thoughts and emotions with my wonderful therapist that I wouldn’t consider sharing elsewhere but I never shared my bag (hobby/OCD?) with her. Probably because it never seemed relevant but now I’m thinking about why?

I’ve just ordered the taupe Lottie. That makes me back at 25 bags. (3 in and 3 out this year and it’s only March). Clearly more than anyone person needs but I love having options to carry. Bag guilt returning. Perhaps I should be discussing it in therapy after all!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


So happy for you. Hugs!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I love my forest green, but grey with black handles sounds AMAZING!
> 
> How did you talk him into making the bag with a hemmed top??? Sounds as though it will be perfect for you.


He is in the Fb group and responds to questions. I have decided to wait till I get the caramel bag to decide which one to get next. There will be new colors in April. Right now he has a survey going to see what colors and types of leather people want most.  What colors do you wear your forest green with?


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> My only purple bag wasn’t included in my pink bag photo. I thought I should post it today as we are getting towards the end of pink and purple week. The colour doesn’t show well here. It’s a gorgeous deep purple.
> View attachment 5343547
> 
> The Mini Amberley in Amethyst Lizard.


This is a shade of purple I would wear. So pretty!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Great question on signature handbag colour @Jereni.
> 
> I love jewel tones, I love red, especially dark reds to burgundy. Examples include @papertiger’s Rouge H Box Bolide, @ElainePG‘s Valentino VLock, @Cookiefiend’s Rouge H Drag, @880’s Bordeaux Box Kelly @cowgirlsboots’s red Dior New Lock, and your Burgundy Coco Handle. A couple of archive shots of my Burgundy Coco Handle.
> View attachment 5343844
> View attachment 5343845
> 
> 
> I love dark neutrals. My signature neutral used to be black. Now I am more interested in grey. I love Etain and I‘d like to explore more steely grey blues like @880 ‘s newest Kelly. Archive photos of my Etain Bolide.
> View attachment 5343848
> 
> View attachment 5343850


thank you, but actually I think you have a far more beautiful true cool saturated gray. Sadly my etain (TPM) is warmer, more brown gray, or I would have asked for a gray like etain at FSH. ive read other threads here on TPF that have observed newer versions of etain are more brown than gray. I’ve also read similar things about etoupe (it’s a more subtle gray taupe in my older clemence Victoria than my newer Togo B30) and have experienced that too. Of course, you have to let such thoughts go and enjoy what you have though  Your bolide is the most amazing color! Your burgundy coco handle looks similar in color to my box kelly. I like the cooler undertone (I’ve found rouge H, even in years when it’s cooler in undertone, to be too brown). I deeply regret rehoming a marron fonce fjord 42 paris Bombay PHW. It was bittersweet brown with dark purple undertones. I got it at an Hermes sample sale and pics are probably archived on TPF somewhere.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> I miss it occasionally (perhaps the idea of what I looked like carrying it) and remember it fondly when I look at pictures. It was heavy, the strap length was suited for shoulder wear, and it could be carried by handles or crook of the arm. Yes, I know I could have bought a longer strap to wear it crossbody. It wasn’t serving me at the time I let it go


I need to compile a list of TPF quotes to remember when I am tempted to repurchase a bag or revisit a decision to let things go. This would be up there. Thank you for the inspiration 

right now, I’m feeling virtuous bc while I adore your etain Masai cut 40, and I adore hobos, I don’t really wear them. So I’m thrilled just to sit back and admire the bags of others


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


Such goof news JenJBS!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cordeliere said:


> I have a non purse story I would like to share.   During the pandemic, DH and I became avid hockey fans.  The games were televised and there was nowhere to go.    Our team won the Stanley Cup both years during the pandemic.   The Stanley Cup is the Superbowl of hockey.   Winning two years in a row is a very special and rare thing.   The NHL started allowing fans back in the arenas as the finals started.  We were in the arena for the final game in the series and the winning goal happened right in front of us.  We were able to pick ourselves out in the stands in the media coverage.   It was a very meaningful to us.   The tickets were crazy expensive but it was so worth it.  Since then, we talk a lot about how experiences are more important than things.
> 
> We were at a hockey game tonight.   My favorite thing is, during the pre-game time, going down to the glass to watch the team warm up because the players are just right there.  During this time, the hockey wives and the players' young children sit in the alley where the ice equipment comes out.  We were talking to a guy over the low wall who was in that restricted area.  He and DH were comparing beards.   He stuck his hands over the wall.  I about had a heart attack because he was wearing the Stanley Cup rings from both years.  They belonged to his wife who sings the national anthem before each game.
> 
> He took the rings off and handed them to me to put on.  The rings are encrusted with diamonds and sapphires and are huge.   These rings cost $15,000 each to make.  Each player and staff get one, so there are only about 35 of them made each year.   Given their rarity, they are probably worth a small fortune.   It was such an unexpected and amazing experience to get to put them on.  I don't show my face on the internet very often, but here I am with the last two years Stanley Cup rings.  In case you are wondering, I did give them back.
> 
> View attachment 5342854


Wow that's such an amazing story!
2  main reasons:
1. You got to have such wonderful experiences, and got to pose with such cool rings!
2. You are such an avid hockey fan! I have such a difficult time trying to love sports that my DH loves.  I try,  but I just can't!


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> What a great bag, I wasn't even aware of it. It's got a great fine but casual quality to it.
> 
> The listing made me laugh, "...one shoulder bag", how many shoulders are we supposed to carry our shoulder bags on?


Wow that is so funny.  Thank you for pointing that out!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This is an older photo of another pink bag.
I love the trapezoidal shape, the half moon handle, and the soft grownup pink shade of this bag.
The thick stitching  reminds me of old Amish quilted blankets and comforts me somehow when I look at it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

More bags said:


> These pics are wonderful Sunshine mama, In the second pic, the clasp looks like eyes to me, and the bamboo handle looks like a smile, just about to sneak a bite of that juicy slice of watermelon.


I love your interpretation!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Yes, sorry, their website changes the bag title list to English for some reason. Interesting to know you sold the mini. Didn’t work for you?



It’s gorgeous but in the end, a full metal chain strap does not work for me. I do better with chains that are interwoven with leather, but those aren’t even my favorite either.




papertiger said:


> Amazing colour.
> 
> I seriously should close my eyes and scroll when I see dark purple bags atm



Haha I’m in the same boat! I have a dark purple bag I’m stalking at the moment. But it’s $1500 for a preloved piece and I just want it to be less.



Katinahat said:


> I’ve just ordered the taupe Lottie. That makes me back at 25 bags. (3 in and 3 out this year and it’s only March). Clearly more than anyone person needs but I love having options to carry. Bag guilt returning. Perhaps I should be discussing it in therapy after all!



If it makes you feel better… I have more than 25 bags 

Excited to see your Lottie!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> +1 on Kate Moss style. FOMO natural in such cases!
> 
> Now you’ve got me thinking about therapy and bags. I shared past experiences, thoughts and emotions with my wonderful therapist that I wouldn’t consider sharing elsewhere but I never shared my bag (hobby/OCD?) with her. Probably because it never seemed relevant but now I’m thinking about why?
> 
> I’ve just ordered the taupe Lottie. That makes me back at 25 bags. (3 in and 3 out this year and it’s only March). Clearly more than anyone person needs but I love having options to carry. Bag guilt returning. Perhaps I should be discussing it in therapy after all!



I think one of the reasons Moss looks so good in her own style is because she appears effortless. It probably takes many hours to appear that effortless with so many outfit options (in fact I know it does - not referring to me). She knows what suits her (early '70s rock-chic, boho-glam neutral-coloured) and the bags follow, they do not dictate. 

So long as 3 in 3 out. It's so interesting at what point and why we suddenly feel uncomfortable with our bag choices/habit. 

One of my therapists discussed storage, apparently likening how much we leave out on show and how messy/organised as opposed to how much/carefully things are put away gives clues to OCD (I mean the real kind not the badge of honour that_ some_ use on tPF) control issues, neediness etc. I think there were classic giveaways, which was what, but I can't remember them now. Must be official theoretical and case study analysis stuff out there. 

I think the immaculate show-home, minimalist rooms that influencers set-up their cameras say a lot about our Global society's aspirations in the 2020s, that's for sure. New houses look like their CAD/3D modelled computer-gen homes that they were created with, no green, no asymmetry, no nooks and crannies. I heard the traditional 'old money' style is coming back though so I'm sorted, I like a home that looks like a home. Our old houses have stood the test of time (mine are 1780s and 1912). Someone came to visit my younger house and told me he thought it was great we'd kept all the original features and even furniture (actually that's partly true with out oldest house, the upper floor was closed-up in the 1920s and left like a museum, even had some mens boots, a tin bath and 1890 wallpaper). I laughed because our Edwardian house was stripped back and then we bought all our stuff from charity shops - including the piano.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> This is an older photo of another pink bag.
> I love the trapezoidal shape, the half moon handle, and the soft grownup pink shade of this bag.
> The thick stitching  reminds me of old Amish quilted blankets and comforts me somehow when I look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343966



I think the sticking is hand-done on these too


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> I think the sticking is hand-done on these too


I was thinking that.


----------



## papertiger

Not pink today, I went the opposite side of the colour wheel with olive-green.

It is a hobo though. Bouvier 2005 edition did not come with a strap extender, and I'm not sure the Bouvier ever did, so it's a (one  ) shoulder bag only. Funny, the Jackie 1961 does not suit me so well at all. If anyone is looking for preloved the AW 2011 Jackies they should all come with an extender like the 1970s and 2021 crop. 

Out at yoga this morning without my phone. Took a printed, nylon folding bag for mat etc, separate black Kurt Geiger Kensington water bottle (although the bottle is black now) and used my Gucci Bouvier since I had lunch out straight after (levin said yoga kit in the car). 







What does everyone else do to carry a water bottle? 

Now we don't carry plastic bottles anymore (good) we can't get rid of bottles once they're open either. 

Since accidental spillage inside one of my BVs (no harm done thank goodness) I've been even more careful never to carry water inside a proper bag, leading me to either keep one stored up right at all times (flat-bottom totes) or bring this bag holder separately.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> I was thinking that.



I meant 'stitching' not sticking, but you got that


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> I meant 'stitching' not sticking, but you got that


Oh I got it! That happens to me too frequently!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> thank you, but actually I think you have a far more beautiful true cool saturated gray. Sadly my etain (TPM) is warmer, more brown gray, or I would have asked for a gray like etain at FSH. ive read other threads here on TPF that have observed newer versions of etain are more brown than gray. I’ve also read similar things about etoupe (it’s a more subtle gray taupe in my older clemence Victoria than my newer Togo B30) and have experienced that too. Of course, you have to let such thoughts go and enjoy what you have though  Your bolide is the most amazing color! Your burgundy coco handle looks similar in color to my box kelly. I like the cooler undertone (I’ve found rouge H, even in years when it’s cooler in undertone, to be too brown). I deeply regret rehoming a marron fonce fjord 42 paris Bombay PHW. It was bittersweet brown with dark purple undertones. I got it at an Hermes sample sale and pics are probably archived on TPF somewhere.


Yes, H colours do seem to evolve over time. Thank you for your kind compliments! OMG, your Paris Bombay 42 sounds like it was an amazing colour.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A purple bag


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> You habe me wishing I'd bought the Coco Handle when it came out (withe the liz handle). Dare I say I like it better than the CF.
> Love the classic grey and burgundy/dark red combo


Thank you @papertiger! 


Katinahat said:


> Great stats, awesome list of beautiful bags carried.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Love you Coco. It’s such a beautiful colour and style!


Thanks @Katinahat!


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry about your Mom's injury. You're a good daughter, and I'm sure you *aren't* suffocating her! She's most likely very thankful for your help. It's so difficult to see someone we love suffering.



Thank you, Elaine! She's beginning to feel a little better. I hope you've done well.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> This is wonderful - happy to hear this!   Stay safe and take care!


Thank you!   




baghabitz34 said:


> @JenJBS great news


Thank you!  




Kimbashop said:


> Whoohoo!  This is such great news, Jen.
> 
> I’m so happy for you!


Thank you!  




Katinahat said:


> Truly wonderful news! So relieved for you. Although very stressful trying not to catch Covid.


Thank you!  




dcooney4 said:


> So happy for you. Hugs!


Thank you!  




Sunshine mama said:


> Such goof news JenJBS!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> Such goof news JenJBS!!


I meant good news!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purple-ish bags(ish).


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


So happy for you.  Thanks for sharing the good news.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

More bags said:


> Great question on signature handbag colour @Jereni.
> 
> I love jewel tones, I love red, especially dark reds to burgundy. Examples include @papertiger’s Rouge H Box Bolide, @ElainePG‘s Valentino VLock, @Cookiefiend’s Rouge H Drag, @880’s Bordeaux Box Kelly @cowgirlsboots’s red Dior New Lock, and your Burgundy Coco Handle. A couple of archive shots of my Burgundy Coco Handle.
> View attachment 5343844
> View attachment 5343845
> 
> 
> I love dark neutrals. My signature neutral used to be black. Now I am more interested in grey. I love Etain and I‘d like to explore more steely grey blues like @880 ‘s newest Kelly. Archive photos of my Etain Bolide.
> View attachment 5343848
> 
> View attachment 5343850


You have one of the prettier shades of etain.   I have an etain bag that is more at the muddy brown end of the various shades of etain.  I like yours much better.

I now see that 880 made the same point.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> It’s gorgeous but in the end, a full metal chain strap does not work for me. I do better with chains that are interwoven with leather, but those aren’t even my favorite either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I’m in the same boat! I have a dark purple bag I’m stalking at the moment. But it’s $1500 for a preloved piece and I just want it to be less.
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better… I have more than 25 bags
> 
> Excited to see your Lottie!


Ditto!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> +1 on Kate Moss style. FOMO natural in such cases!
> 
> Now you’ve got me thinking about therapy and bags. *I shared past experiences, thoughts and emotions with my wonderful therapist that I wouldn’t consider sharing elsewhere but I never shared my bag (hobby/OCD?) with her. Probably because it never seemed relevant but now I’m thinking about why?*
> 
> I’ve just ordered the taupe Lottie. That makes me back at 25 bags. (3 in and 3 out this year and it’s only March). Clearly more than anyone person needs but I love having options to carry. Bag guilt returning. Perhaps I should be discussing it in therapy after all!



I totally get this.  You have to be a bag person to "get" a bag collection.  To non-bag people, it looks nuts.   I can remember the days when I thought spending $1,000 on a designer bag was nuts.  A designer bag (and lets be honest--a lot of designer bags are ugly) couldn't be THAT much better than a $100 bag.  Now I am thrilled to find a bag I want that is ONLY $1,000.    How can a non-bag person understand that?  It is something you can't explain.  You have to experience the difference and experience the joy.


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> Purple-ish bags(ish).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344102


Is that amaranth?


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> Is that amaranth?


Yes it is!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> It’s gorgeous but in the end, a full metal chain strap does not work for me. I do better with chains that are interwoven with leather, but those aren’t even my favorite either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I’m in the same boat! I have a dark purple bag I’m stalking at the moment. But it’s $1500 for a preloved piece and I just want it to be less.
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better… I have more than 25 bags
> 
> Excited to see your Lottie!


That's why I never bought that Polene. I think all chain straps are uncomfortable. I like when they have a smooth leather part on the shoulder.

I have more than 25 bags too.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I think one of the reasons Moss looks so good in her own style is because she appears effortless. It probably takes many hours to appear that effortless with so many outfit options (in fact I know it does - not referring to me). She knows what suits her (early '70s rock-chic, boho-glam neutral-coloured) and the bags follow, they do not dictate.
> 
> So long as 3 in 3 out. It's so interesting at what point and why we suddenly feel uncomfortable with our bag choices/habit.
> 
> One of my therapists discussed storage, apparently likening how much we leave out on show and how messy/organised as opposed to how much/carefully things are put away gives clues to OCD (I mean the real kind not the badge of honour that_ some_ use on tPF) control issues, neediness etc. I think there were classic giveaways, which was what, but I can't remember them now. Must be official theoretical and case study analysis stuff out there.
> 
> I think the immaculate show-home, minimalist rooms that influencers set-up their cameras say a lot about our Global society's aspirations in the 2020s, that's for sure. New houses look like their CAD/3D modelled computer-gen homes that they were created with, no green, no asymmetry, no nooks and crannies. I heard the traditional 'old money' style is coming back though so I'm sorted, I like a home that looks like a home. Our old houses have stood the test of time (mine are 1780s and 1912). Someone came to visit my younger house and told me he thought it was great we'd kept all the original features and even furniture (actually that's partly true with out oldest house, the upper floor was closed-up in the 1920s and left like a museum, even had some mens boots, a tin bath and 1890 wallpaper). I laughed because our Edwardian house was stripped back and then we bought all our stuff from charity shops - including the piano.


I hate when people use OCD as a badge of honor. DH constantly does that. He isn't OCD. He just thinks he is because he straightens pictures on the wall. I'm curious as to if people who are unorganized or messy can be OCD. Can you be organized and messy at the same time? Aren't there different forms that aren't related to cleaning? Like people who have to touch doorknobs 50 times or other compulsive behaviors, like overeating or gambling?

I'm glad you mentioned home style. My home has always been the cluttered type with lots of knickknacks. We have a lot of furniture because we moved from an older house. The furniture is traditional so there are lots of design details that serve no function, like Chippendale legs. Right now I'm torn. We just remodeled nearly half of our house. Everything looks showroom pristine. I love the colors I picked to paint the walls. There is something so soothing about the crisp lines of the cabinets against the walls. I haven't put up any artwork, not even a wall clock, yet. I loved the way my artwork looked before, but now I can't decide if I should leave it plain, put up part of the stuff, or put it all back where it was. If I don't put it back up, it seems wasteful because then I'll have to store it. 

In the kitchen, I used to have a lot of things on the counter - canisters, small appliances, etc. Now I'm storing the toaster, mixer, toaster oven...in cabinets. I don't know if that will ultimately be annoying to have to lift them out every time I want to use them but it looks so much nicer. 

Your houses sound lovely.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I hate when people use OCD as a badge of honor. DH constantly does that. He isn't OCD. He just thinks he is because he straightens pictures on the wall. I'm curious as to if people who are unorganized or messy can be OCD. Can you be organized and messy at the same time? Aren't there different forms that aren't related to cleaning? Like people who have to touch doorknobs 50 times or other compulsive behaviors, like overeating or gambling?
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned home style. My home has always been the cluttered type with lots of knickknacks. We have a lot of furniture because we moved from an older house. The furniture is traditional so there are lots of design details that serve no function, like Chippendale legs. Right now I'm torn. We just remodeled nearly half of our house. Everything looks showroom pristine. I love the colors I picked to paint the walls. There is something so soothing about the crisp lines of the cabinets against the walls. I haven't put up any artwork, not even a wall clock, yet. I loved the way my artwork looked before, but now I can't decide if I should leave it plain, put up part of the stuff, or put it all back where it was. If I don't put it back up, it seems wasteful because then I'll have to store it.
> 
> In the kitchen, I used to have a lot of things on the counter - canisters, small appliances, etc. Now I'm storing the toaster, mixer, toaster oven...in cabinets. I don't know if that will ultimately be annoying to have to lift them out every time I want to use them but it looks so much nicer.
> 
> Your houses sound lovely.


I guess you can sit on it for awhile with your empty clean walls. Then if you get sick of the plain clean walls, you can put up your artwork a few at a time and see if you want to put more on the walls.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> To SLG or not too SLG. To organiser or not to organiser?
> 
> I’d rather carry a small pouch in my bag for quick switching midweek than add an organiser into any of my bags. I like to see and feel the inside of the bag as it was designed. Here is a quick spill from my Alexa at work.
> View attachment 5342216
> 
> The pouch isn’t actually leather but works for me and was given to me by a good friend. It holds little things like lipstick, tissues, work and home keys, pen, hand cream, hand gel etc. I throw it quickly from one bag to another, usually a larger tote, crossbody or backpack. I wouldn’t use extra SLGs in an evening bag.
> 
> I have a Coach pouch I could use but it’s very heavy in comparison and that’s  what’s put me off adding a Mulberry pouch to my collection.


Definitely a pouch gal! I carry 1-2 depending on the size bag I have.


----------



## Sparkletastic

@afroken - Happy Birthday! 


JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


I am SOOOOO happy for you!


ElainePG said:


> I don't have any purple or pink bags to showcase for this week, but I skipped last week (yellow/orange) so I'm going to show two photos of my Balenciaga City.
> 
> I've had this bag since 2015; the color (they called it "curry") was a limited edition that year. When I bought the bag, I didn't realize that the short strap would give me fits. Over the years, I've tried all sorts of canvas straps designed to turn the into a crossbody. But instead of making it look like a Gucci, they simply de-elevated the look of the bag.
> 
> Last month I decided to simply lengthen the strap with silver chain, to match the silver harware. The chain is attached at the back of the strap, so it is pretty much hidden when I carry the bag (see second photo). It's essentially a kludge. But it makes the bag comfortable to carry.
> 
> I only use this bag when I need to schlep a lot of stuff. It's my largest bag, and if I were to replace it with another large bag, it would definitely NOT be yellow (and probably an entirely different designer/style). But it was a present from Mr. PG, and I'm keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 5343669
> View attachment 5343670


What a smart idea and way to go on shopping your closet and making this bag more functional. 


Cordeliere said:


> I totally get this.  You have to be a bag person to "get" a bag collection.  To non-bag people, it looks nuts.   I can remember the days when I thought spending $1,000 on a designer bag was nuts.  A designer bag (and lets be honest--a lot of designer bags are ugly) couldn't be THAT much better than a $100 bag.  Now I am thrilled to find a bag I want that is ONLY $1,000.    How can a non-bag person understand that?  It is something you can't explain.  You have to experience the difference and experience the joy.


I always find it odd when people don’t “get” another’s hobby / passion / fandom when so many of us have them. People collect everything from coins to cars - spending tons of money and hours of time researching,  discussing, hunting and buying. They’ll even go to sports events in the cold, naked from the waist up with their bellies painted to express their fandom.

So, I think anyone who doesn’t “get” our bag collections really isn’t trying.  It’s just another thing happy humans love.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I think one of the reasons Moss looks so good in her own style is because she appears effortless. It probably takes many hours to appear that effortless with so many outfit options (in fact I know it does - not referring to me). She knows what suits her (early '70s rock-chic, boho-glam neutral-coloured) and the bags follow, they do not dictate.
> 
> So long as 3 in 3 out. It's so interesting at what point and why we suddenly feel uncomfortable with our bag choices/habit.
> 
> One of my therapists discussed storage, apparently likening how much we leave out on show and how messy/organised as opposed to how much/carefully things are put away gives clues to OCD (I mean the real kind not the badge of honour that_ some_ use on tPF) control issues, neediness etc. I think there were classic giveaways, which was what, but I can't remember them now. Must be official theoretical and case study analysis stuff out there.
> 
> I think the immaculate show-home, minimalist rooms that influencers set-up their cameras say a lot about our Global society's aspirations in the 2020s, that's for sure. New houses look like their CAD/3D modelled computer-gen homes that they were created with, no green, no asymmetry, no nooks and crannies. I heard the traditional 'old money' style is coming back though so I'm sorted, I like a home that looks like a home. Our old houses have stood the test of time (mine are 1780s and 1912). Someone came to visit my younger house and told me he thought it was great we'd kept all the original features and even furniture (actually that's partly true with out oldest house, the upper floor was closed-up in the 1920s and left like a museum, even had some mens boots, a tin bath and 1890 wallpaper). I laughed because our Edwardian house was stripped back and then we bought all our stuff from charity shops - including the piano.


Very interesting points from that therapist. Your houses sound wonderful and lived in! I agree about show homes but do have a tendency to over tidy our 1860s house which drives my DDs crazy at me.


whateve said:


> I hate when people use OCD as a badge of honor. DH constantly does that. He isn't OCD. He just thinks he is because he straightens pictures on the wall. I'm curious as to if people who are unorganized or messy can be OCD. Can you be organized and messy at the same time? Aren't there different forms that aren't related to cleaning? Like people who have to touch doorknobs 50 times or other compulsive behaviors, like overeating or gambling?
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned home style. My home has always been the cluttered type with lots of knickknacks. We have a lot of furniture because we moved from an older house. The furniture is traditional so there are lots of design details that serve no function, like Chippendale legs. Right now I'm torn. We just remodeled nearly half of our house. Everything looks showroom pristine. I love the colors I picked to paint the walls. There is something so soothing about the crisp lines of the cabinets against the walls. I haven't put up any artwork, not even a wall clock, yet. I loved the way my artwork looked before, but now I can't decide if I should leave it plain, put up part of the stuff, or put it all back where it was. If I don't put it back up, it seems wasteful because then I'll have to store it.
> 
> In the kitchen, I used to have a lot of things on the counter - canisters, small appliances, etc. Now I'm storing the toaster, mixer, toaster oven...in cabinets. I don't know if that will ultimately be annoying to have to lift them out every time I want to use them but it looks so much nicer.
> 
> Your houses sound lovely.


I totally get your point about not belittling serious conditions and apologise if I did that myself. I did say OCD in my first post as I was talking about discussing my bag hobby with my therapist who I’m sure would say that some of my behaviour is mildly obsessive. Although, she’s very supportive and doesn’t label me. I’m the hyper self critical one who does that. She would say it isn’t an issue unless it isn’t serving you or others well.

I’m certain that OCD is a spectrum just as things like ASD, ADHD and SPLD are. There are levels of it from minor to extreme. I’ve discussed OCD and Anxiety at length with a Neurologist in relation to members of my own family and families I support and he definitely thought it was a continuum that everyone is on to some level. I know I have mild obsessive traits that are made worse when I’m stressed or my PTSD is triggered but at what point does that become a disorder? I won’t go into them all here - that’s for the actual therapy.

However to address your point, my own training in psychology and work with children would tell me that there are many different compulsive or obsessive behaviours/thoughts that can be involved in OCD. The ones you hear about are a very tiny fraction. There is a great but old book on the subject. “The boy who couldn’t stop washing” by Dr Judith Rapoport. It’s from the 1990s so there is probably better and more recent stuff but it very interesting and readable.

In mild form, OCD is often triggered by anxiety and if the anxiety eases the OCD eases. In more extreme form, it’s very sad and debilitating.


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> So happy for you.  Thanks for sharing the good news.


Thank you!   




Sparkletastic said:


> @afroken - Happy Birthday!
> I am SOOOOO happy for you!


Thank you!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I totally get this.  You have to be a bag person to "get" a bag collection.  To non-bag people, it looks nuts.   I can remember the days when I thought spending $1,000 on a designer bag was nuts.  A designer bag (and lets be honest--a lot of designer bags are ugly) couldn't be THAT much better than a $100 bag.  Now I am thrilled to find a bag I want that is ONLY $1,000.    How can a non-bag person understand that?  It is something you can't explain.  You have to experience the difference and experience the joy.


none of my friends are into bags, shoes, jewelry. And, I would never ever discuss any of that, including prices with them. Never mind that they spend on other stuff; they just wouldnt understand lol


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Agree about the cool vintage status that bags can get to. There are some older Chanels that I think accomplish this also.
> 
> In a way, I think of my Johnny Was velvet bag as this kind of look. It _is _new - got it in December - but to me it looks like something that someone would have worn in the 60s or 70s and I like that for some reason.
> 
> View attachment 5338514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be just me, but I don’t know that I think many people regard LV as a ‘holy grail’ bag. I’ve always thought of LV as more of a ‘starter’ luxury brand. I.e. some of the coated canvas bags are expensive, but not as $$$ as Chanel and Hermes by any stretch, and they are so _recognizable_ that many people want them and get them for a quick and more attainable designer look.
> 
> Note: This is my general conclusion regarding LV and the masses, not saying anyone on here buys it for those reasons.
> 
> A holy grail bag to me always seemed like a concept that represented a bag being really hard to find & obtain (could be bc it was rare, or just it’s sold out), a bag that falls into the ‘epitome’ of craftsmanship, a bag that is so expensive that a person cannot buy it without serious savings effort, or any combination of those three. Most LV wouldn’t fit into those categories IMO, but YMMV.
> 
> In terms of why folks think of Hermes / Chanels as holy grails bags, I would have said it’s those three reasons exactly. Hermes are hard to obtain, at least the ones everyone wants, no one argues they are the best quality etc etc. Chanel black classic flaps aren’t hard to obtain anymore, but they used to be looked at as good quality and are certainly pricey. And these days, I think other seasonal color flaps tend to become people’s ‘holy grails’ as those do get very hard to acquire with the competition from resellers.


I have to respectfully disagree. Part of the reason Chanel & LV have raised prices is to make them more exclusive. You can’t just buy a classic flap anymore, you need a purchase history. A Neverfull is now over $2k. That’s to make it harder for ‘regular’ folks to afford. At this point Hermes is not hard to obtain. They are easily available on the secondhand market.



More bags said:


> So many beautiful bags in this colour range! Great variety of shades and styles! Which ones do you carry most frequently?


Thanks! Most used: Gucci Soho Disco since it’s compact but still holds a decent amount & the Charlie Bucket since the leather is hard-wearing. Favorite though is the LV Retiro.



papertiger said:


> You habe me wishing I'd bought the Coco Handle when it came out (withe the liz handle). Dare I say I like it better than the CF.
> 
> Love the classic grey and burgundy/dark red combo


I like the Coco Handle better too.



whateve said:


> I hate when people use OCD as a badge of honor. DH constantly does that. He isn't OCD. He just thinks he is because he straightens pictures on the wall. I'm curious as to if people who are unorganized or messy can be OCD. Can you be organized and messy at the same time? Aren't there different forms that aren't related to cleaning? Like people who have to touch doorknobs 50 times or other compulsive behaviors, like overeating or gambling?
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned home style. My home has always been the cluttered type with lots of knickknacks. We have a lot of furniture because we moved from an older house. The furniture is traditional so there are lots of design details that serve no function, like Chippendale legs. Right now I'm torn. We just remodeled nearly half of our house. Everything looks showroom pristine. I love the colors I picked to paint the walls. There is something so soothing about the crisp lines of the cabinets against the walls. I haven't put up any artwork, not even a wall clock, yet. I loved the way my artwork looked before, but now I can't decide if I should leave it plain, put up part of the stuff, or put it all back where it was. If I don't put it back up, it seems wasteful because then I'll have to store it.
> 
> In the kitchen, I used to have a lot of things on the counter - canisters, small appliances, etc. Now I'm storing the toaster, mixer, toaster oven...in cabinets. I don't know if that will ultimately be annoying to have to lift them out every time I want to use them but it looks so much nicer.
> 
> Your houses sound lovely.


I was just wondering the same thing. I’m particular about the storage of my bags & shoes. Some other things not so much, lol. I can only manage to keep my workspace clean for like a day, SMH.



Sparkletastic said:


> @afroken - Happy Birthday!
> I am SOOOOO happy for you!
> What a smart idea and way to go on shopping your closet and making this bag more functional.
> I always find it odd when people don’t “get” another’s hobby / passion / fandom when so many of us have them. People collect everything from coins to cars - spending tons of money and hours of time researching,  discussing, hunting and buying. They’ll even go to sports events in the cold, naked from the waist up with their bellies painted to express their fandom.
> 
> So, I think anyone who doesn’t “get” our bag collections really isn’t trying.  It’s just another thing happy humans love.


I’ve wondered the same thing. Personal experience, I think part of it is because it tends to be a ‘female’ hobby & thus deemed trivial. Nobody bats an eye at men with their watch/car/golf clubs/whatever hobbies. But handbags, it’s always why do you have so many? What’s the endgame? What’s the point? Why’d you spend $$$ when you could have bought a fake that looks the same. 
Personally, I’m with you. Everyone has stuff their into. Live & let live as long as it’s not harming anyone.


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I totally get this.  You have to be a bag person to "get" a bag collection.  To non-bag people, it looks nuts.   I can remember the days when I thought spending $1,000 on a designer bag was nuts.  A designer bag (and lets be honest--a lot of designer bags are ugly) couldn't be THAT much better than a $100 bag.  Now I am thrilled to find a bag I want that is ONLY $1,000.    How can a non-bag person understand that?  It is something you can't explain.  You have to experience the difference and experience the joy.


I’m glad to be able to share the joy with you.


Sparkletastic said:


> @afroken - Happy Birthday!
> I am SOOOOO happy for you!
> What a smart idea and way to go on shopping your closet and making this bag more functional.
> I always find it odd when people don’t “get” another’s hobby / passion / fandom when so many of us have them. People collect everything from coins to cars - spending tons of money and hours of time researching,  discussing, hunting and buying. They’ll even go to sports events in the cold, naked from the waist up with their bellies painted to express their fandom.
> 
> So, I think anyone who doesn’t “get” our bag collections really isn’t trying.  It’s just another thing happy humans love.


This is a wonderful point. Thank you.


880 said:


> none of my friends are into bags, shoes, jewelry. And, I would never ever discuss any of that, including prices with them. Never mind that they spend on other stuff; they just wouldnt understand lol


Isn’t this part of the joy of tPF. We find friends here who do get it and who don’t judge our choices.

Good points @baghabitz34. Never thought of it this way.

Thanks for the reassurance on my bag numbers @whateve and @Jereni. There is no invisible number I should stick to having.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

I met a good friend for sushi (yum!) last night and was able to get one of my favorite not-worn-nearly-enough bags out with me.

Grey lambskin Chanel jumbo single flap with Bijoux chain. I really love this bag.  I’ve got to make a point of wearing her more often.


----------



## Sparkletastic

baghabitz34 said:


> I have to respectfully disagree. Part of the reason Chanel & LV have raised prices is to make them more exclusive. You can’t just buy a classic flap anymore, you need a purchase history. A Neverfull is now over $2k. That’s to make it harder for ‘regular’ folks to afford. At this point Hermes is not hard to obtain. They are easily available on the secondhand market.
> 
> 
> Thanks! Most used: Gucci Soho Disco since it’s compact but still holds a decent amount & the Charlie Bucket since the leather is hard-wearing. Favorite though is the LV Retiro.
> 
> 
> I like the Coco Handle better too.
> 
> 
> I was just wondering the same thing. I’m particular about the storage of my bags & shoes. Some other things not so much, lol. I can only manage to keep my workspace clean for like a day, SMH.
> 
> 
> I’ve wondered the same thing. Personal experience, I think part of it is because it tends to be a ‘female’ hobby & thus deemed trivial. Nobody bats an eye at men with their watch/car/golf clubs/whatever hobbies. But handbags, it’s always why do you have so many? What’s the endgame? What’s the point? Why’d you spend $$$ when you could have bought a fake that looks the same.
> Personally, I’m with you. Everyone has stuff their into. Live & let live as long as it’s not harming anyone.


Wait! Covid / quarantine, etc. has kept me out of the loop.

You can’t go into a Chanel anymore and buy a classic flap without “history”????? When did that change?   Any and all brands that require me to buy x before I can buy y are dead to me for future purchases. I can’t express how much that repulses me.  Are we ultimately going to move to brands as closed clubs???


----------



## Jereni

Shopping my bag collection with my TB Studio bag today! Thanks to all who weighed in on the travel choices.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Wait! Covid / quarantine, etc. has kept me out of the loop.
> 
> You can’t go into a Chanel anymore and buy a classic flap without “history”????? When did that change?   Any and all brands that require me to buy x before I can buy y are dead to me for future purchases. I can’t express how much that repulses me.  Are we ultimately going to move to brands as closed clubs???


Yes and no. Chanel is constricting supply and distribution of its most popular models and there have been four ? price increases on some. So in order to get the newest, most popular blah, blah, it helps to have an SA. And with Covid, fewer people are traveling and more are shopping, so there are lines. But, if you want a bag that’s less in demand, albeit still expensive, you can walk in, first come first serve, subject to availability. my experience is limited to my own US flagship, not ASia.  Prior to Christmas, in 57th st flagship, even with empty shelves, there were still bags available, including a gorgeous tie dye ombré small boy bag and a camellia painted leather CF. I believe, ( pls correct me if I am mistaken) that  it is illegal in the US to mark merchandise on the floor for display only or to formally require specific prespend).

ETA: there are also technically limits on certain purchases (2 CF annually? Not sure) , though individual exceptions can be approved for high spending vip customers of RTW, fine jewelry, or above. It would be ridiculous to tell a customer who buys 250K USD plus annually that she could only have two bags lol.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I hate when people use OCD as a badge of honor. DH constantly does that. He isn't OCD. He just thinks he is because he straightens pictures on the wall. I'm curious as to if people who are unorganized or messy can be OCD. Can you be organized and messy at the same time? Aren't there different forms that aren't related to cleaning? Like people who have to touch doorknobs 50 times or other compulsive behaviors, like overeating or gambling?
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned home style. My home has always been the cluttered type with lots of knickknacks. We have a lot of furniture because we moved from an older house. The furniture is traditional so there are lots of design details that serve no function, like Chippendale legs. Right now I'm torn. We just remodeled nearly half of our house. Everything looks showroom pristine. I love the colors I picked to paint the walls. There is something so soothing about the crisp lines of the cabinets against the walls. I haven't put up any artwork, not even a wall clock, yet. I loved the way my artwork looked before, but now I can't decide if I should leave it plain, put up part of the stuff, or put it all back where it was. If I don't put it back up, it seems wasteful because then I'll have to store it.
> 
> In the kitchen, I used to have a lot of things on the counter - canisters, small appliances, etc. Now I'm storing the toaster, mixer, toaster oven...in cabinets. I don't know if that will ultimately be annoying to have to lift them out every time I want to use them but it looks so much nicer.
> 
> Your houses sound lovely.



A lot of our members are highly organised, motivated, self-improvers and exacting, that's all fine IMO. The kind of tPF OCD-ness that worries me is when members don't like/understand leather behaving like leather, not appreciating that most of things we buy are meant to be used or the need to maintain a wardrobe occasionally. 

My father suffered from OCD, it wasn't counting the times he washed his hands in that classic way people think of, but everything needed to be clean and tidy and properly in its place in an _extreme _way _all_ the time, anything amiss would upset him to the point where he could not even sit down. I think it was a combination of a mother who'd drown-up in an orphanage (she was 10 x worse!!!) his military service, boxing training and a very exacting apprenticeship. Shoes had to off _before_ we stepped in the front door or got in the car. The cars had to be cleaned every week inside and out, same routine on the weekend every week, dinner on the dot of 19:30 every weekday, out the house by 07:30 every morning, if anyone did the vacuuming, he'd go over it again, same with dusting, my draws and wardrobe were regularly tipped-out and piled high and I was 'asked' to put everything back "the way I know it should be", workman had to come back time and time again until work met with _his_ standards otherwise no pay. On the plus, side he could fix anything because nothing went away broken, nothing was dusted on the outside without taking everything out and dusting inside, toolboxes had lists and things were laid out in order on trays. He cleaned his own shoes and leather goods regularly and taught me how to clean mine. It's telling I still have his Gucci (black pigskin) wallet from the 1970s and (reversible) belt 1987 (although Gucci replaced the strap to fit me) but it was like living with a butler-overlord. 

I think that's why I don't do spreadsheets of my belongings even though I really enjoyed do it on my phone app at one time. I'm actually worried that I could get to _enjoy_ it too much. I think to be instinctively expressive I need to be a bit spontaneous and it would kill me if I couldn't find something on my list. It's easier to kind of know I have it somewhere, and if DH doesn't respect my things (uses a good coat as a blanket, chucks heavy items on light things etc - I feel personally disrespected) my father comes out in me LOL. 

I put as much away as I can, but if putting things away means hard to get at, or forgetting to use them then I'd rather they are out. That's the reason my current bag rotation is on my piano, nobody goes in the office but DH or me, it looks messy probably but I need to be able to get things.

I think you should put pictures on walls. Walls need pictures and having things up higher makes rooms feel bigger. As for knick knacks and things left out, you have to decide. Bread-maker is put away as is the blender because we use them every 2 or 3 days.  My kettle and toaster are out because they are in constant use. But now my cat has his own freezer (not my cats idea or mine) the wok and pressure cooker are out because the kitchen workstation has now been repurposed as a bathroom towel stand. I find the presence of the wok and pressure cooker out _very_ annoying, I do not want to see them first thing in the morning, so I know I need to find them a new place (where I can reach). 

There are people who are hoarders that have OCD, I think it's any form of obsessive compulsive behaviour that gets in the way of enjoying the moment or life in general. It's not about cleanliness, it's about control, order and habits that take over people's lives. I must admit, I've cleaned hotel/motel bathrooms. I used to travel a lot and sometimes these chains' facilities were - shall we say less than spotless. There's a diffidence between concern for hygiene, helpful order or method and OCD.


----------



## Katinahat

Lightening my mood from discussing  my MH, I went out shopping today to find the joy and used my pink Alexa.

Treated myself to a cream tea instead of lunch because it’s much nicer!


All this talk of burgundy made me change my pink trainer search to burgundy as I realised this colour would coordinate better with my clothing and bags. I’m really pleased with these New Balance suede 373s I found plus I picked up some cropped Whistles jeans with some JL vouchers I had left over from Christmas.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Very interesting points from that therapist. Your houses sound wonderful and lived in! I agree about show homes but do have a tendency to over tidy our 1860s house which drives my DDs crazy at me.
> 
> I totally get your point about not belittling serious conditions and apologise if I did that myself. I did say OCD in my first post as I was talking about discussing my bag hobby with my therapist who I’m sure would say that some of my behaviour is mildly obsessive. Although, she’s very supportive and doesn’t label me. I’m the hyper self critical one who does that. She would say it isn’t an issue unless it isn’t serving you or others well.
> 
> I’m certain that OCD is a spectrum just as things like ASD, ADHD and SPLD are. There are levels of it from minor to extreme. I’ve discussed OCD and Anxiety at length with a Neurologist in relation to members of my own family and families I support and he definitely thought it was a continuum that everyone is on to some level. I know I have mild obsessive traits that are made worse when I’m stressed or my PTSD is triggered but at what point does that become a disorder? I won’t go into them all here - that’s for the actual therapy.
> 
> However to address your point, my own training in psychology and work with children would tell me that there are many different compulsive or obsessive behaviours/thoughts that can be involved in OCD. The ones you hear about are a very tiny fraction. There is a great but old book on the subject. “The boy who couldn’t stop washing” by Dr Judith Rapoport. It’s from the 1990s so there is probably better and more recent stuff but it very interesting and readable.
> 
> In mild form, OCD is often triggered by anxiety and if the anxiety eases the OCD eases. In more extreme form, it’s very sad and debilitating.



@whateve and I are talking about the members that literally boast about their 'OCD', not suffer from it. 

Wanting a clean bag doesn't make one OCD, having to have the perfect shade of any colour also not OCD, having to use a bag organiser to make the bag keep its shape, not OCD and so on. 

Counting stitches on one's Chanel Classic Flap _could_ be a form of OCD, so can returning it because s/he doesn't 'want to get stuck with a CF that says 'Made in Italy'' when the 'made in France' ones get more likes on Instagram/resell for more (or whatever) but usually it has far more to do with lack of education, constantly seeking external (if not global) approval or not realising that a bag is just a bag. 

I absolutely do not mind people declaring their health worries or 'quirks', I think it's absolutely healthy too. The casualness of using these terms without any understanding of the issues can make light of them, that's all I was trying to say.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> Yes and no. Chanel is constricting supply and distribution of its most popular models and there have been four ? price increases on some. So in order to get the newest, most popular blah, blah, it helps to have an SA. And with Covid, fewer people are traveling and more are shopping, so there are lines. But, if you want a bag that’s less in demand, albeit still expensive, you can walk in, first come first serve, subject to availability. my experience is limited to my own US flagship, not ASia.  Prior to Christmas, in 57th st flagship, even with empty shelves, there were still bags available, including a gorgeous tie dye ombré small boy bag and a camellia painted leather CF. I believe, ( pls correct me if I am mistaken) that  it is illegal in the US to mark merchandise on the floor for display only or to formally require specific prespend).


Thank you for the clarification. However, I did a search on tpf for the term “purchase history Chanel” and found quite a few posts were people were listing items available in store and clearly stated above those listings that purchase history was required.  So, I guess the enforcement of this may vary by country, store and SA (???)

I fully understand a business taking price increases if the market will support it. I also know brands will do any number of things / stunts / approaches to craft their story.

But, this trend towards forced exclusivity does not appeal to me. It makes the items less desirable to my psyche.

I like pretty things and have enjoyed buying Chanel and other brands because it was a fun, light hearted way to express my fashion and feminine sides. But, I don’t want to wear a brand that is disdainful of non hardcore purchasers wearing it. Unlike many others, being in the “in” crowd that peers out owlishly at others is distasteful to me.

I am fully aware that my perceptions are my own since they (as far as I know) haven’t been explicitly stated by the brand. But, I’m keeping my eyes peeled now.  Too many other pretty things to enjoy!


----------



## papertiger

Had lunch out with the green web-stripe Bouvier, and then thanks to DH went to favourite Italian for dinner with my silver Cambridge Satchel. 

Very cold here, I was going to use my Gucci Animalier Bright shoulder bag as I hadn't used it for a while, but somehow looked too small over my donkey jacket and with my boots so switched to my Cambridge silver satchel (I wore it with my Hermes space derby scarf not the one below). 

Lunch 





Dinner


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> So, I guess the enforcement of this may vary by country, store and SA (???)



Yes absolutely. The threads of chanel and Hermes in Singapore for instance detail an insanely difficult process

I can only describe what I believe is the process in my own neck of the woods.

Of course when shelter in place began to allow for forays away from home, I went to chanel (cold, as my SA had left years before) and had my pick of 4 or 5 black chanel minis (I bought so black mini chevron reissue). Other TPFers have narrated similar experiences with Hermes. The demand for these brands cycles up and down.

It seems obvious that chanel would like its CF to attain the status of a Birkin. If it does that, then I think it would fuel even more fantasies of aspirational shoppers who perhaps would only nail polish or sunglasses. At the same time, the price of RTW is also skyrocketing, and my only conclusion is that corporate would prefer only the 1% to have easy access to both RTW and bags. JMO of course.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> Lightening my mood from discussing  my MH, I went out shopping today to find the joy and used my pink Alexa.
> 
> Treated myself to a cream tea instead of lunch because it’s much nicer!
> View attachment 5344272
> 
> All this talk of burgundy made me change my pink trainer search to burgundy as I realised this colour would coordinate better with my clothing and bags. I’m really pleased with these New Balance suede 373s I found plus I picked up some cropped Whistles jeans with some JL vouchers I had left over from Christmas.
> View attachment 5344275
> 
> View attachment 5344280


You hve the self discipline to eat only one scone? 
your pink Alexa looks very pleased to be there!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Purple-ish bags(ish).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344102



Is this Amarante? My favourite LV Vernis colour


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> Wait! Covid / quarantine, etc. has kept me out of the loop.
> 
> You can’t go into a Chanel anymore and buy a classic flap without “history”????? When did that change?   Any and all brands that require me to buy x before I can buy y are dead to me for future purchases. I can’t express how much that repulses me.  Are we ultimately going to move to brands as closed clubs???


Me too!
They TOTALLY turn me off!


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> @afroken - Happy Birthday!
> I am SOOOOO happy for you!
> What a smart idea and way to go on shopping your closet and making this bag more functional.
> I always find it odd when people don’t “get” another’s hobby / passion / fandom when so many of us have them. People collect everything from coins to cars - spending tons of money and hours of time researching,  discussing, hunting and buying. They’ll even go to sports events in the cold, naked from the waist up with their bellies painted to express their fandom.
> 
> So, I think anyone who doesn’t “get” our bag collections really isn’t trying.  It’s just another thing happy humans love.


My impression is that most people don't consider bags to be a collectable item or at least not one that justifies the cost.   Bag prejudice is real.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Is this Amarante? My favourite LV Vernis colour


Yes it is!
It's my favorite vernis color too.
I like how it seems to change color in different lighting situations. It's so complex,  like me!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> I met a good friend for sushi (yum!) last night and was able to get one of my favorite not-worn-nearly-enough bags out with me.
> 
> Grey lambskin Chanel jumbo single flap with Bijoux chain. I really love this bag.  I’ve got to make a point of wearing her more often.
> View attachment 5344269


Is the heart charm usable as a purse hook?   Absolutely beautiful bag.   I am sure she was happy to get out.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Me too!
> They TOTALLY turn me off!



I am never going to fight, plead or beg to be allowed to spend my money in any store. 

As @Sparkletastic said, _plenty_ of beautiful, quality things out there, new, preloved, vintage.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> @whateve and I are talking about the members that literally boast about their 'OCD', not suffer from it.
> 
> Wanting a clean bag doesn't make one OCD, having to have the perfect shade of any colour also not OCD, having to use a bag organiser to make the bag keep its shape, not OCD and so on.
> 
> Counting stitches on one's Chanel Classic Flap _could_ be a form of OCD, so can returning it because s/he doesn't 'want to get stuck with a CF that says 'Made in Italy'' when the 'made in France' ones get more likes on Instagram/resell for more (or whatever) but usually it has far more to do with lack of education, constantly seeking external (if not global) approval or not realising that a bag is just a bag.
> 
> I absolutely do not mind people declaring their health worries or 'quirks', I think it's absolutely healthy too. The casualness of using these terms without any understanding of the issues can make light of them, that's all I was trying to say.


Thanks @papertiger, this was kind of you and very reassuring to read.  I can completely see what you are saying and it makes a lot of sense.


880 said:


> You hve the self discipline to eat only one scone?
> your pink Alexa looks very pleased to be there!


Thanks @880! Thanks to you, and other tPF friends, I now feel pleased for being restrained instead of feeling guilty: about my scone eating and bag choices. Cheers!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes it is!
> It's my favorite vernis color too.
> I like how it seems to change color in different lighting situations. It's so complex,  like me!



You are!!! Ha ha. 

I used to have a little Pochette my mother bought me in France. Used to spend hours just twisting it to and fro under the light   I've done this with some gemstones too. I don't think it's the complex part of me, rather the baby magpie.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cordeliere said:


> My impression is that most people don't consider bags to be a collectable item or at least not one that justifies the cost.   Bag prejudice is real.


I’m lucky, I guess. I’ve only had reactions in the range of enthusiastic cheerleading to mild support to complete lack of notice to my bags and my collecting. I can’t think of any negative feedback I’ve ever gotten.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> What a Great story!  I grew up watching the Boston Bruins play when Bobby Orr was on the team. It was one of the only sports we watched as a family. *Hockey was also “wicked” popular in my High school*. I grew up close to Boston. I totally get your excitement.


I went to college in Boston, so I caughth "Bobby Orr" fever then. But Mr. PG was raised in one of the Boston suburbs and was totally into all the Boston teams! 

Including the Red Sox. Until 1986, when they lost to the Mets (my team!). At that critical moment in Game Six, the Bill Buckner error, he put his head down in his arms, and I actually thought I was going to see the man cry.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> *February Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Carry Red/Burgundy bags
> Red Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag - 3x
> Burgundy Coco Handle - 2x
> Red Reissue - 1x
> Red Wallet On Chain - 1x
> Rouge H Garden Party - 1x
> 
> Bag Rotation - carried 16/17
> Exited 37 items: kids’ sports clothes, household items
> *Feb 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


These are terrific stats! I'm impressed that you keep count of the items you exit. I really ought to do that.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> You habe me wishing I'd bought the Coco Handle when it came out (withe the liz handle). Dare I say I like it better than the CF.
> 
> Love the classic grey and burgundy/dark red combo


I know, right? Every time I see her photo of her Coco Handle (posed with the H _Le Jardin de la Maharani_ scarf, which I own in the same colorway) it makes me want to shop! Plus, I already have the scarf, so it's a sign… right???


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Good hack! I didn't even notice at first


Thank you! It isn't noticeable at all when I carry the bag, since the chain is at the back (hidden behind my body). So someone would have to be creeping up behind me waaaaaay too close, and that just doesn't happen in my little coastal village.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> He is in the Fb group and responds to questions. I have decided to wait till I get the caramel bag to decide which one to get next. There will be new colors in April. Right now he has a survey going to see what colors and types of leather people want most.  *What colors do you wear your forest green with?*


I wear it with all my jeans (blue, not black, from light to dark), and then I put something blue-toned on top. This could range from navy to light blue, depending on the color of the jeans.I also have a pair of tan pants that I wear with either a dark green or an olive sweater, and it looks good with that. 

But mostly it's a grab-and-go with jeans, since it's such a casual bag. I really like the outside pocket for the phone, plus the inside pocket for my car keys. It holds exactly the right amount for days when I'm running errands and I need something larger than my PS1 Tiny. I never zip it, but I've found that when I fasten the zipper just a titch on the side, it doesn't come unzipped, which I was afraid it would.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I met a good friend for sushi (yum!) last night and was able to get one of my favorite not-worn-nearly-enough bags out with me.
> 
> Grey lambskin Chanel jumbo single flap with Bijoux chain. I really love this bag.  I’ve got to make a point of wearing her more often.
> View attachment 5344269


I had forgotten about this bag. It's truly a jewel!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Have you ever used a bag organizer for any of your Chanel bags?
> 
> About a year ago, I purchased this bag organizer for one of my tote bags.
> 
> View attachment 5341542
> 
> Got it from Divide and Conquer on Etsy.  Absolutely love it.  The D&C lady makes organizers in custom sizes.  I have also seen organizers for sale on Etsy that fit Chanel flaps.  I was thinking one of those might be narrow enough to fit my Trim which is only 3 inches deep.   I don't carry much in my bag, so there is really not a lot to organize.  I do like being able to reach in any knowing exactly where my phone, wallet, and keys are without having to feel around.
> 
> Just curious if anyone has any experience with a narrow bag organizer.



Make your own so it fits all your needs! Felt placemats are nice to sew with and cost next to nothing.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I wear it with all my jeans (blue, not black, from light to dark), and then I put something blue-toned on top. This could range from navy to light blue, depending on the color of the jeans.I also have a pair of tan pants that I wear with either a dark green or an olive sweater, and it looks good with that.
> 
> But mostly it's a grab-and-go with jeans, since it's such a casual bag. I really like the outside pocket for the phone, plus the inside pocket for my car keys. It holds exactly the right amount for days when I'm running errands and I need something larger than my PS1 Tiny. I never zip it, but I've found that when I fasten the zipper just a titch on the side, it doesn't come unzipped, which I was afraid it would.


I am so glad it is working for you. Thanks for the info on wardrobe. Each device I have makes the color look slightly different so this helps.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*Feb 2022 stats*

bags in: 1- the tapestry piece from the charity shop. It was so cheap I don´t feel any need for guilt. In contrary, I´m happy I finally found one of them! 
bags out: 0
No slgs in or out


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Colour week purple and pink

Nobody wants to buy her, so she is still with me: 
Fendi Spy




And she fits the hobo discussion I noticed while quickly going through all the pages I missed again. Yep, she´s a hobo, big and floppy. I´m not sure how I feel about this. The aesthetic is fine, she´s a stunning bag! Using her is a bit tricky, because of her being floppy and one huge black (or brown zucca print) hole and having that heavy floppy closure. I will try to use the bag organizer I made for my Dior Soft Babe in her. The shape and size should fit. Meanwhile I hate having all my items tumble around in a bag. Designated pockets for wallet/ phone/ pouches suit me better and my organizer has them all in the right place.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Make your own so it fits all your needs! Felt placemats are nice to sew with and cost next to nothing.


I have not sewed since 7th grade home economics, but I think it would all come back.   I need to start going to garage sales in search of a sewing machine.  I had been thinking about putting small custom sized pillows in the bottom of a couple of bags to give them more structure, so acquiring a sewing machine had been on my mind.  Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

And right into the next colour week: blue! 

That´s a tricky colour for me. I only use blue bags for vintage outfits. They don´t fit my every day black. 




40ies navy small handbag, 50ies vinyl clutch, 60ies vinyl medium doctor style bag. I´m good to go! 
The "tablecloth" is a sentimental 60ies dress. Mum had a maternity dress from exactly this faux silk material.


----------



## afroken

880 said:


> Happy birthday @afroken ! Hope you have a fabulous weekend!
> 
> i wanted to add re reseller prices, I’m convinced that Hermes reseller prices tend to decline when chanel prices rise, so with all the upheaval and price increases at chanel, i do see somewhat less of an increase and even a drop with Hermes. And, I find summer months yield the best discountsl even with popular bags, they don’t seem to be moving at the current prices.


Thank you so much! Ate too much over the weekend and it’s only Saturday 


JenJBS said:


> Happy birthday, @afroken
> 
> Got my MRI results, and it's good news.  My aorta did get a little bigger further out where the EKG couldn't see it, but the MRI can. But only 3.9cm. Not the 4.2cm that would need surgery.  So I have another MRI in a year, and hope and pray it's still 3.9cm. And I must be extra careful not to get Covid, due to the inflammation it causes. Thanks for all the kind words and support.


Thank you! 


Sunshine mama said:


> This is an older photo of another pink bag.
> I love the trapezoidal shape, the half moon handle, and the soft grownup pink shade of this bag.
> The thick stitching  reminds me of old Amish quilted blankets and comforts me somehow when I look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343966


Gorgeous bag! Selleria is my favourite Fendi line. I always get excited when I see a Selleria bag 


Jereni said:


> It’s gorgeous but in the end, a full metal chain strap does not work for me. I do better with chains that are interwoven with leather, but those aren’t even my favorite either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I’m in the same boat! I have a dark purple bag I’m stalking at the moment. But it’s $1500 for a preloved piece and I just want it to be less.
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better… I have more than 25 bags
> 
> Excited to see your Lottie!


Which dark purple bag are you looking at? Please spill!


papertiger said:


> Not pink today, I went the opposite side of the colour wheel with olive-green.
> 
> It is a hobo though. Bouvier 2005 edition did not come with a strap extender, and I'm not sure the Bouvier ever did, so it's a (one  ) shoulder bag only. Funny, the Jackie 1961 does not suit me so well at all. If anyone is looking for preloved the AW 2011 Jackies they should all come with an extender like the 1970s and 2021 crop.
> 
> Out at yoga this morning without my phone. Took a printed, nylon folding bag for mat etc, separate black Kurt Geiger Kensington water bottle (although the bottle is black now) and used my Gucci Bouvier since I had lunch out straight after (levin said yoga kit in the car).
> 
> View attachment 5343974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343975
> 
> 
> What does everyone else do to carry a water bottle?
> 
> Now we don't carry plastic bottles anymore (good) we can't get rid of bottles once they're open either.
> 
> Since accidental spillage inside one of my BVs (no harm done thank goodness) I've been even more careful never to carry water inside a proper bag, leading me to either keep one stored up right at all times (flat-bottom totes) or bring this bag holder separately.


In terms of water bottle, I used to carry a mini S’well bottle, but even the mini size is too big if I’m carrying a crossbody (which is pretty frequent since the pandemic started). And then I discovered memobottles and have been using their smallest size, it fits in practically any bag. Cap is very sturdy, no spillages and I’ve used her for one or two years now.





Sparkletastic said:


> @afroken - Happy Birthday!
> I am SOOOOO happy for you!
> What a smart idea and way to go on shopping your closet and making this bag more functional.
> I always find it odd when people don’t “get” another’s hobby / passion / fandom when so many of us have them. People collect everything from coins to cars - spending tons of money and hours of time researching,  discussing, hunting and buying. They’ll even go to sports events in the cold, naked from the waist up with their bellies painted to express their fandom.
> 
> So, I think anyone who doesn’t “get” our bag collections really isn’t trying.  It’s just another thing happy humans love.


Thank you


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I have not sewed since 7th grade home economics, but I think it would all come back.   I need to start going to garage sales in search of a sewing machine.  I had been thinking about putting small custom sized pillows in the bottom of a couple of bags to give them more structure, so acquiring a sewing machine had been on my mind.  Thanks for the encouragement.


The basics will certainly come back! Plus there´s always youtube with perfect tutorials! Sewing bag pillows is fun, easy and great practice! Go ahead and find a nice preloved sewing machine- preferrably a heavy older one not the modern plastic stuff. I´m sure you´ll love the possibilities for creativity that come with owning a sewing machine!


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Colour week purple and pink
> 
> Nobody wants to buy her, so she is still with me:
> Fendi Spy
> 
> View attachment 5344449
> 
> 
> And she fits the hobo discussion I noticed while quickly going through all the pages I missed again. Yep, she´s a hobo, big and floppy. I´m not sure how I feel about this. The aesthetic is fine, she´s a stunning bag! Using her is a bit tricky, because of her being floppy and one huge black (or brown zucca print) hole and having that heavy floppy closure. I will try to use the bag organizer I made for my Dior Soft Babe in her. The shape and size should fit. Meanwhile I hate having all my items tumble around in a bag. Designated pockets for wallet/ phone/ pouches suit me better and my organizer has them all in the right place.


Great bag. Give it a couple of years. Fendi will reissue it. And like the baguette and the Dior Saddles, the Spy will be on every arm and worth a mint.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> A lot of our members are highly organised, motivated, self-improvers and exacting, that's all fine IMO. The kind of tPF OCD-ness that worries me is when members don't like/understand leather behaving like leather, not appreciating that most of things we buy are meant to be used or the need to maintain a wardrobe occasionally.
> 
> My father suffered from OCD, it wasn't counting the times he washed his hands in that classic way people think of, but everything needed to be clean and tidy and properly in its place in an _extreme _way _all_ the time, anything amiss would upset him to the point where he could not even sit down. I think it was a combination of a mother who'd drown-up in an orphanage (she was 10 x worse!!!) his military service, boxing training and a very exacting apprenticeship. Shoes had to off _before_ we stepped in the front door or got in the car. The cars had to be cleaned every week inside and out, same routine on the weekend every week, dinner on the dot of 19:30 every weekday, out the house by 07:30 every morning, if anyone did the vacuuming, he'd go over it again, same with dusting, my draws and wardrobe were regularly tipped-out and piled high and I was 'asked' to put everything back "the way I know it should be", workman had to come back time and time again until work met with _his_ standards otherwise no pay. On the plus, side he could fix anything because nothing went away broken, nothing was dusted on the outside without taking everything out and dusting inside, toolboxes had lists and things were laid out in order on trays. He cleaned his own shoes and leather goods regularly and taught me how to clean mine. It's telling I still have his Gucci (black pigskin) wallet from the 1970s and (reversible) belt 1987 (although Gucci replaced the strap to fit me) but it was like living with a butler-overlord.
> 
> I think that's why I don't do spreadsheets of my belongings even though I really enjoyed do it on my phone app at one time. I'm actually worried that I could get to _enjoy_ it too much. I think to be instinctively expressive I need to be a bit spontaneous and it would kill me if I couldn't find something on my list. It's easier to kind of know I have it somewhere, and if DH doesn't respect my things (uses a good coat as a blanket, chucks heavy items on light things etc - I feel personally disrespected) my father comes out in me LOL.
> 
> I put as much away as I can, but if putting things away means hard to get at, or forgetting to use them then I'd rather they are out. That's the reason my current bag rotation is on my piano, nobody goes in the office but DH or me, it looks messy probably but I need to be able to get things.
> 
> I think you should put pictures on walls. Walls need pictures and having things up higher makes rooms feel bigger. As for knick knacks and things left out, you have to decide. Bread-maker is put away as is the blender because we use them every 2 or 3 days.  My kettle and toaster are out because they are in constant use. But now my cat has his own freezer (not my cats idea or mine) the wok and pressure cooker are out because the kitchen workstation has now been repurposed as a bathroom towel stand. I find the presence of the wok and pressure cooker out _very_ annoying, I do not want to see them first thing in the morning, so I know I need to find them a new place (where I can reach).
> 
> There are people who are hoarders that have OCD, I think it's any form of obsessive compulsive behaviour that gets in the way of enjoying the moment or life in general. It's not about cleanliness, it's about control, order and habits that take over people's lives. I must admit, I've cleaned hotel/motel bathrooms. I used to travel a lot and sometimes these chains' facilities were - shall we say less than spotless. There's a diffidence between concern for hygiene, helpful order or method and OCD.




Well, I guess I am very close to being a hoarder. I have far too many things, but not in a dirty-messy way. I chose exactly which items I want and know why. They have their place, too. I know what´s where even if I might not be able to reach it without playing a round of Tetris or finding a ladder.
It might be a place that looks strange to other people like shoes in boxes piled high with a handbag on top or the fur coat I wear every day bunched up on a chair that holds some cardboard boxes...  but I truly hate it when anybody disturbs my order of things. If I put it on the floor it lives on the floor! If I pile boxes, don´t remove them, don´t relocate them...  I know which belongs on top of which!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Sparkle’s Blue Bags *

I *loooooove* blue bags but like @cowgirlsboots don’t reach for them often because I wear a lot of black and I don’t like black and darker blues together.  So, I limit my purchase of them.

_2016:_
Both of these bags are gone and I don’t miss them at all.

• Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
• Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw



_2022:_
In the intervening years, I’ve added these two which I love.
• Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw   
_This is the last of the three MD’s I own.  _


• Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Colour week purple and pink
> 
> Nobody wants to buy her, so she is still with me:
> Fendi Spy
> 
> View attachment 5344449
> 
> 
> And she fits the hobo discussion I noticed while quickly going through all the pages I missed again. Yep, she´s a hobo, big and floppy. I´m not sure how I feel about this. The aesthetic is fine, she´s a stunning bag! Using her is a bit tricky, because of her being floppy and one huge black (or brown zucca print) hole and having that heavy floppy closure. I will try to use the bag organizer I made for my Dior Soft Babe in her. The shape and size should fit. Meanwhile I hate having all my items tumble around in a bag. Designated pockets for wallet/ phone/ pouches suit me better and my organizer has them all in the right place.


Yours is a beauty.  Great color.   I have a black one that I love but rarely carry.  It was my first designer bag and I felt like it was so me at the time I bought her given the city (Los Angles) and profession I was in at the time (my clients were attorneys).    

The divide and conquer organizer I previously showed fits in her, but I discovered I like her better now in the floppy state than the round state when she has the bag organizer inside.  Know what you mean about the floppy closure.  I have been pondering using a double stick square to make that pocket not flop out.  

The Spy leather certainly has a great feel.   And she is light for her size.  Did you have yours listed on ebay?  Do you mind if I ask what you had her priced at?  I bought mine in 2007 and paid $1,000 which was about half of retail.   I thought about selling her recently but figured I would probably only net a couple of hundred.  I love her more than $200.   She was my lesson in bag depreciation.   There is a Diorissimo that I am waiting until it depreciates to about 25% of new retail before I will bite.  I want bag depreciation to be my friend rather than my enemy.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Blue Bags *
> 
> I *loooooove* blue bags but like @cowgirlsboots don’t reach for them often because I wear a lot of black and I don’t like black and darker blues together.  So, I limit my purchase of them.
> 
> _2016:_
> Both of these bags are gone and I don’t miss them at all.
> 
> • Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 5344467
> 
> 
> _2022:_
> In the intervening years, I’ve added these two which I love.
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw   _This is the last of the three MD’s I own.  _
> View attachment 5344468
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344469


You are killing me with your beautiful bags.  The color of the teal one makes me swoon.  I need to go back to the Hermes sub-forum before irresistible bag lust overtakes me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cordeliere said:


> You are killing me with your beautiful bags.  The color of the teal one makes me swoon.  I need to go back to the Hermes sub-forum before irresistible bag lust overtakes me.


Thank you!  I adored the teal nubuck   It was so swoon worthy vibrant in person. I really wish I had purchased the camera bag instead of the tote because I don’t like big bags.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Yours is a beauty.  Great color.   I have a black one that I love but rarely carry.  It was my first designer bag and I felt like it was so me at the time I bought her given the city (Los Angles) and profession I was in at the time (my clients were attorneys).
> 
> The divide and conquer organizer I previously showed fits in her, but I discovered I like her better now in the floppy state than the round state when she has the bag organizer inside.  Know what you mean about the floppy closure.  I have been pondering using a double stick square to make that pocket not flop out.
> 
> The Spy leather certainly has a great feel.   And she is light for her size.  Did you have yours listed on ebay?  Do you mind if I ask what you had her priced at?  I bought mine in 2007 and paid $1,000 which was about half of retail.   I thought about selling her recently but figured I would probably only net a couple of hundred.  I love her more than $200.   She was my lesson in bag depreciation.   There is a Diorissimo that I am waiting until it depreciates to about 25% of new retail before I will bite.  I want bag depreciation to be my friend rather than my enemy.



...and I wished I had bought her in black...  purple is a colour I like in theory, but am always reluctant to actually wear. 
I bought her because I wanted the model and this one was dead cheap reflecting that she needed some resurrection work. 
I tried to sell her via the classifieds at what seems to be the low end of the pricescale for this kind of bag on ebay atm- 250€. No chance! If people are interested they will make offers of 150€ max. Even though this would recover my initial "investment" I´m not willing to let her go that cheap. After the tlc I gave her she´s in much, much nicer condition than she was when I got her.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Counting stitches on one's Chanel Classic Flap


Oh, I consider counting stitches on listing photos and comparing the number with official product photos vital for not buying a fake...


----------



## baghabitz34

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m lucky, I guess. I’ve only had reactions in the range of enthusiastic cheerleading to mild support to complete lack of notice to my bags and my collecting. I can’t think of any negative feedback I’ve ever gotten.


I’ve unfortunately received some. Some people never learned ‘If you don’t have anything nice to say, then don’t say anything at all.’


----------



## DME

baghabitz34 said:


> I’ve unfortunately received some. Some people never learned ‘If you don’t have anything nice to say, then don’t say anything at all.’



I’ve also received some. Mostly along the lines of chastising me for spending some amount of money on a bag. I get that from my both my mom and my in-laws regularly, and from others, too. As long as I can afford it, who cares?

To anyone who has been on the receiving end of scorn for their love of bags, I’m sorry. To each their own and, as @baghabitz34 says, if they don’t have anything nice to say, then they shouldn’t be saying anything!


----------



## More bags

Cordeliere said:


> You have one of the prettier shades of etain.   I have an etain bag that is more at the muddy brown end of the various shades of etain.  I like yours much better.
> 
> I now see that 880 made the same point.


Thank you @Cordeliere


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I met a good friend for sushi (yum!) last night and was able to get one of my favorite not-worn-nearly-enough bags out with me.
> 
> Grey lambskin Chanel jumbo single flap with Bijoux chain. I really love this bag.  I’ve got to make a point of wearing her more often.
> View attachment 5344269


This is a beautiful grey lambskin Chanel!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> These are terrific stats! I'm impressed that you keep count of the items you exit. I really ought to do that.


Thank you Elaine!



ElainePG said:


> I know, right? Every time I see her photo of her Coco Handle (posed with the H _Le Jardin de la Maharani_ scarf, which I own in the same colorway) it makes me want to shop! Plus, I already have the scarf, so it's a sign… right???


Sounds good to me! High five scarf twin!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> And right into the next colour week: blue!
> 
> That´s a tricky colour for me. I only use blue bags for vintage outfits. They don´t fit my every day black.
> 
> View attachment 5344460
> 
> 
> 40ies navy small handbag, 50ies vinyl clutch, 60ies vinyl medium doctor style bag. I´m good to go!
> The "tablecloth" is a sentimental 60ies dress. Mum had a maternity dress from exactly this faux silk material.


Great blue bags @cowgirlsboots!


----------



## Sparkletastic

baghabitz34 said:


> I’ve unfortunately received some. Some people never learned ‘If you don’t have anything nice to say, then don’t say anything at all.’





DME said:


> I’ve also received some. Mostly along the lines of chastising me for spending some amount of money on a bag. I get that from my both my mom and my in-laws regularly, and from others, too. As long as I can afford it, who cares?
> 
> To anyone who has been on the receiving end of scorn for their love of bags, I’m sorry. To each their own and, as @baghabitz34 says, if they don’t have anything nice to say, then they shouldn’t be saying anything!


I’m sorry the two of you have gotten negativity about your bags. I just really do not understand people commenting on what other adults do that brings them joy.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Blue Bags *
> 
> I *loooooove* blue bags but like @cowgirlsboots don’t reach for them often because I wear a lot of black and I don’t like black and darker blues together.  So, I limit my purchase of them.
> 
> _2016:_
> Both of these bags are gone and I don’t miss them at all.
> 
> • Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 5344467
> 
> 
> _2022:_
> In the intervening years, I’ve added these two which I love.
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
> _This is the last of the three MD’s I own.  _
> View attachment 5344468
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344469


These are lovely. I love the hardware on your Dionysus!


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> And right into the next colour week: blue!
> 
> That´s a tricky colour for me. I only use blue bags for vintage outfits. They don´t fit my every day black.
> 
> View attachment 5344460
> 
> 
> 40ies navy small handbag, 50ies vinyl clutch, 60ies vinyl medium doctor style bag. I´m good to go!
> The "tablecloth" is a sentimental 60ies dress. Mum had a maternity dress from exactly this faux silk material.


On my monitor, these all look to be in the (darker) cornflower blue family.   Cornflower blue is the blue that is supposed to be flattering to all complexions.  I like the shape of the one on the left.  She's got some curves.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I hate when people use OCD as a badge of honor. DH constantly does that. He isn't OCD. He just thinks he is because he straightens pictures on the wall. I'm curious as to if people who are unorganized or messy can be OCD. Can you be organized and messy at the same time? Aren't there different forms that aren't related to cleaning? Like people who have to touch doorknobs 50 times or other compulsive behaviors, like overeating or gambling?
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned home style. My home has always been the cluttered type with lots of knickknacks. We have a lot of furniture because we moved from an older house. The furniture is traditional so there are lots of design details that serve no function, like Chippendale legs. Right now I'm torn. We just remodeled nearly half of our house. Everything looks showroom pristine. I love the colors I picked to paint the walls. There is something so soothing about the crisp lines of the cabinets against the walls. I haven't put up any artwork, not even a wall clock, yet. I loved the way my artwork looked before, but now I can't decide if I should leave it plain, put up part of the stuff, or put it all back where it was. If I don't put it back up, it seems wasteful because then I'll have to store it.
> 
> In the kitchen, I used to have a lot of things on the counter - canisters, small appliances, etc. Now I'm storing the toaster, mixer, toaster oven...in cabinets. I don't know if that will ultimately be annoying to have to lift them out every time I want to use them but it looks so much nicer.
> 
> Your houses sound lovely.


I totally missed this
It may take time to decide about the art or the appliances, but now that you have the structure the way you want it, you have time to decide. Congrats on your remodel. the clutter you mention sounds lovely as does the pristine new space. I am so happy for you! 
also hope once the dust settles, your asthma will improve!

BLUE WEEK - five bluish gray bags (I will have other bags for gray week lol)

blue is my favorite color for bags. Except perhaps gray. Or blue gray. Or gray blue. I frequently wear blue like this, or navy  with gray or black. And, I definitely prefer midnight blue over black for RTW. My favorite individual garments are blue black leopard or camo prints or textured wool boucle that mix blue and gray tones.

the newest Bleu orage K25 looks much more green (esp with the GHW — one of two ghw bags I own lol). But, on its own, it’s somehow blue. The JPG blue obscure fringe kelly; the Bleu Abysse? Box kelly; and, a chanel metallic blue (chain tucked inside) that I rarely wear but adore, all have my preferred PHW.  (I’ve had extremely good luck with chanel metallics; mine don’t seem to have the same extent of chipping or color loss as other TPFers have experienced). I’ve also gotten extremely good deals, substantially under retail, on the chanel; the fringe; and all the box kelly bags, the latter of which have had amazing leather Spa experiences by @docride.

The second, third, and fourth photo is my 30B vache liegee, 5K USD covid deal, then custom colored by @docride. For a while, it was more gray metallic. Fifth pic is a vintage Box kelly line up, post Spa. Sixth, seventh, and eighth pic is how I typically combine blue, gray and black in my wardrobe.












the last pic is a JPG shoulder Birkin that I purchased for a steal years ago. I recently gave to it to a friend as I rarely wore it In recent years. It is much deeper than the fringe kelly; the double handles were cumbersome; and, the color (the on,y bright pop color bag I’ve ever bought in recent decades) was never my style. I always felt very conspicuous when I did wear it esp. bc the color blue jean was extremely popular in Asia. But I got my cost per wear out of it years ago. My friend recently took it to Miami and it suits her. 

note: if any of you would like to see an older jige pm (not the sleeker elan) I owned in a color similar to pale blue brume, almost white, in 2009,  I pulled it up (courtesy of @etoile de mer ) in ode to jige. I recall that the reseller called it ciel, but modern ciel is much more blue. 
	

	




						Ode to Hermes Jige
					

I don't know if this has been posted anywhere yet, but I found a very nice screensaver on Les Ailes d'Hermes (the world of Hermes) website, of some very bright and beautiful Jige's.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




finally the bag that got away: a midnight blue velvet faux croc dior book tote with red stripe. I wanted it in size small which could be done by special order. But, I took that as a sign it wasn’t meant to be.

i like what @Cordeliere said about depreciation. These bags are expensive, but I feel that i get great deals and depreciation is my friend.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Blue Bags *
> 
> I *loooooove* blue bags but like @cowgirlsboots don’t reach for them often because I wear a lot of black and I don’t like black and darker blues together.  So, I limit my purchase of them.
> 
> _2016:_
> Both of these bags are gone and I don’t miss them at all.
> 
> • Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 5344467
> 
> 
> _2022:_
> In the intervening years, I’ve added these two which I love.
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
> _This is the last of the three MD’s I own.  _
> View attachment 5344468
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344469



Love your blue bags!!! The color of the Gucci tote is TDF. Someday I hope to find the perfect teal bag.


----------



## afroken

Blue is not a favourite colour of mine. I like it okay, but I never felt crazy drawn to this colour, not like how I am with dark green, black or purple. However, Balenciaga’s bleu nuit is everything I had imagined a perfect dark blue to be: dark enough to look black under certain lighting, and does not lean green or grey.

Balenciaga Small City in bleu nuit:



Massaccesi Flora: this one is a very special leather from Massaccesi. The floral pattern are silver beads melted into suede.



Massaccesi Little Minerva: I love the distressed look of this leather.



Massaccesi Little Athena: this one came out more grey than I had expected, but it’s a lightweight, comfortable, no-fuss bag. I might sell it in the future, but right now I enjoy using her even though the colour wasn’t what I had in mind.



*February stats:*

Bags out: 2

Polene Numero Un in dark green: while I love the aesthetics (and colour) of this bag, it was just too heavy. I gave it to my mom.
Massaccesi Calista: sold
Bags in: 2 (Massaccesi’s)


----------



## whateve

Blue is my favorite color so I have many!

Here are a few pictures I took last year. 
The first four are vintage (or near vintage) Coach and fifth is more recent Coach.



Balenciaga, BV, Coach.



both Balenciaga.



All Coach.


vintage Coach.



Henri Bendel




new since last year, Brahmin.



Also new since last year, Kate Spade.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> *Feb 2022 stats*
> 
> bags in: 1- the tapestry piece from the charity shop. It was so cheap I don´t feel any need for guilt. In contrary, I´m happy I finally found one of them!
> bags out: 0
> No slgs in or out


It was a great purchase. 





cowgirlsboots said:


> Colour week purple and pink
> 
> Nobody wants to buy her, so she is still with me:
> Fendi Spy
> 
> View attachment 5344449
> 
> 
> And she fits the hobo discussion I noticed while quickly going through all the pages I missed again. Yep, she´s a hobo, big and floppy. I´m not sure how I feel about this. The aesthetic is fine, she´s a stunning bag! Using her is a bit tricky, because of her being floppy and one huge black (or brown zucca print) hole and having that heavy floppy closure. I will try to use the bag organizer I made for my Dior Soft Babe in her. The shape and size should fit. Meanwhile I hate having all my items tumble around in a bag. Designated pockets for wallet/ phone/ pouches suit me better and my organizer has them all in the right place.


She’s a big hobo but a lovely bag. It’s interesting what does well on the preloved market and what doesn’t. The interiors of my Coach bags are often better structured for storing things than many of my Mulberry bags. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> And right into the next colour week: blue!
> 
> That´s a tricky colour for me. I only use blue bags for vintage outfits. They don´t fit my every day black.
> 
> View attachment 5344460
> 
> 
> 40ies navy small handbag, 50ies vinyl clutch, 60ies vinyl medium doctor style bag. I´m good to go!
> The "tablecloth" is a sentimental 60ies dress. Mum had a maternity dress from exactly this faux silk material.


Beautiful bags and print. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Well, I guess I am very close to being a hoarder. I have far too many things, but not in a dirty-messy way. I chose exactly which items I want and know why. They have their place, too. I know what´s where even if I might not be able to reach it without playing a round of Tetris or finding a ladder.
> It might be a place that looks strange to other people like shoes in boxes piled high with a handbag on top or the fur coat I wear every day bunched up on a chair that holds some cardboard boxes...  but I truly hate it when anybody disturbs my order of things. If I put it on the floor it lives on the floor! If I pile boxes, don´t remove them, don´t relocate them...  I know which belongs on top of which!


I always think it sounds like collecting is a part of what makes you who you are @cowgirlsboots and you appear to know, nurture and celebrate that with my great respect.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Not pink today, I went the opposite side of the colour wheel with olive-green.
> 
> It is a hobo though. Bouvier 2005 edition did not come with a strap extender, and I'm not sure the Bouvier ever did, so it's a (one  ) shoulder bag only. Funny, the Jackie 1961 does not suit me so well at all. If anyone is looking for preloved the AW 2011 Jackies they should all come with an extender like the 1970s and 2021 crop.
> 
> Out at yoga this morning without my phone. Took a printed, nylon folding bag for mat etc, separate black Kurt Geiger Kensington water bottle (although the bottle is black now) and used my Gucci Bouvier since I had lunch out straight after (levin said yoga kit in the car).
> 
> View attachment 5343974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343975
> 
> 
> What does everyone else do to carry a water bottle?
> 
> Now we don't carry plastic bottles anymore (good) we can't get rid of bottles once they're open either.
> 
> Since accidental spillage inside one of my BVs (no harm done thank goodness) I've been even more careful never to carry water inside a proper bag, leading me to either keep one stored up right at all times (flat-bottom totes) or bring this bag holder separately.


Your bottle carrier is gorgeous! That’s a great idea. I’m afraid if I take a WB I go for tightening it up and carrying it in my bags but I try to keep it upright. I used to be a camel and never need to carry water. It’s never that hot here for a start. My meds made me more thirsty initially so I bought a smaller WB and carried that. It was just post lockdown so mostly out walking and in my KS nylon bags. 


Sunshine mama said:


> A purple bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343984





Sunshine mama said:


> Purple-ish bags(ish).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344102


Love your purples. Lovely bags in quite different shades. 


Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Blue Bags *
> 
> I *loooooove* blue bags but like @cowgirlsboots don’t reach for them often because I wear a lot of black and I don’t like black and darker blues together.  So, I limit my purchase of them.
> 
> _2016:_
> Both of these bags are gone and I don’t miss them at all.
> 
> • Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 5344467
> 
> 
> _2022:_
> In the intervening years, I’ve added these two which I love.
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
> _This is the last of the three MD’s I own.  _
> View attachment 5344468
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344469


All gorgeous. It’s s good point about black and darker blues. I wouldn’t do that either,  with shoes, bags or other accessories. Brighter royal blues, teals, steel blues etc can all look good with black IMO but I tend not to pair them often as I have other choices. Your Miss Dior is a wonderful example of that. It’s a beautiful bag that must go well with black. 


880 said:


> I totally missed this
> It may take time to decide about the art or the appliances, but now that you have the structure the way you want it, you have time to decide. Congrats on your remodel. the clutter you mention sounds lovely as does the pristine new space. I am so happy for you!
> also hope once the dust settles, your asthma will improve!
> 
> BLUE WEEK - five bluish gray bags (I will have other bags for gray week lol)
> 
> blue is my favorite color for bags. Except perhaps gray. Or blue gray. Or gray blue. I frequently wear blue like this, or navy  with gray or black. And, I definitely prefer midnight blue over black for RTW. My favorite individual garments are blue black leopard or camo prints or textured wool boucle that mix blue and gray tones.
> 
> the newest Bleu orage K25 looks much more green (esp with the GHW — one of two ghw bags I own lol). But, on its own, it’s somehow blue. The JPG blue obscure fringe kelly; the Bleu Abysse? Box kelly; and, a chanel metallic blue (chain tucked inside) that I rarely wear but adore, all have my preferred PHW.  (I’ve had extremely good luck with chanel metallics; mine don’t seem to have the same extent of chipping or color loss as other TPFers have experienced). I’ve also gotten extremely good deals, substantially under retail, on the chanel; the fringe; and all the box kelly bags, the latter of which have had amazing leather Spa experiences by @docride.
> 
> The second, third, and fourth photo is my 30B vache liegee, 5K USD covid deal, then custom colored by @docride. For a while, it was more gray metallic. Fifth pic is a vintage Box kelly line up, post Spa. Sixth, seventh, and eighth pic is how I typically combine blue, gray and black in my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5344590
> View attachment 5344598
> View attachment 5344597
> View attachment 5344596
> View attachment 5344599
> View attachment 5344600
> View attachment 5344603
> View attachment 5344605
> View attachment 5344601
> 
> 
> the last pic is a JPG shoulder Birkin that I purchased for a steal years ago. I recently gave to it to a friend as I rarely wore it In recent years. It is much deeper than the fringe kelly; the double handles were cumbersome; and, the color (the on,y bright pop color bag I’ve ever bought in recent decades) was never my style. I always felt very conspicuous when I did wear it esp. bc the color blue jean was extremely popular in Asia. But I got my cost per wear out of it years ago. My friend recently took it to Miami and it suits her.
> 
> note: if any of you would like to see an older jige pm (not the sleeker elan) I owned in a color similar to pale blue brume, almost white, in 2009,  I pulled it up (courtesy of @etoile de mer ) in ode to jige. I recall that the reseller called it ciel, but modern ciel is much more blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ode to Hermes Jige
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been posted anywhere yet, but I found a very nice screensaver on Les Ailes d'Hermes (the world of Hermes) website, of some very bright and beautiful Jige's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally the bag that got away: a midnight blue velvet faux croc dior book tote with red stripe. I wanted it in size small which could be done by special order. But, I took that as a sign it wasn’t meant to be.
> 
> i like what @Cordeliere said about depreciation. These bags are expensive, but I feel that i get great deals and depreciation is my friend.


These are amazing bags and I love the styling pictures you’ve posted too. I like the way you hand carry your medium sized bags. It’s very elegant. What a friend you are to gift that amazing bag. I see your point. It seemed quite structured to be a comfortable shoulder carry though. I love your new bleu orage. It’s great you can make depreciation work for you. 


afroken said:


> Blue is not a favourite colour of mine. I like it okay, but I never felt crazy drawn to this colour, not like how I am with dark green, black or purple. However, Balenciaga’s bleu nuit is everything I had imagined a perfect dark blue to be: dark enough to look black under certain lighting, and does not lean green or grey.
> 
> Balenciaga Small City in bleu nuit:
> View attachment 5344609
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Flora: this one is a very special leather from Massaccesi. The floral pattern are silver beads melted into suede.
> View attachment 5344612
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Minerva: I love the distressed look of this leather.
> View attachment 5344613
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Athena: this one came out more grey than I had expected, but it’s a lightweight, comfortable, no-fuss bag. I might sell it in the future, but right now I enjoy using her even though the colour wasn’t what I had in mind.
> View attachment 5344614
> 
> 
> *February stats:*
> 
> Bags out: 2
> 
> Polene Numero Un in dark green: while I love the aesthetics (and colour) of this bag, it was just too heavy. I gave it to my mom.
> Massaccesi Calista: sold
> Bags in: 2 (Massaccesi’s)


Ooo, lovely bags. I always like a Bal city when I see it but the Massaccesi Flora is such a beautiful piece. Great stats. 


whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color so I have many!
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took last year.
> The first four are vintage (or near vintage) Coach and fifth is more recent Coach.
> View attachment 5344674
> 
> 
> Balenciaga, BV, Coach.
> View attachment 5344675
> 
> 
> both Balenciaga.
> View attachment 5344678
> 
> 
> All Coach.
> View attachment 5344687
> 
> vintage Coach.
> View attachment 5344689
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel
> 
> View attachment 5344691
> 
> 
> new since last year, Brahmin.
> View attachment 5344692
> 
> 
> Also new since last year, Kate Spade.
> View attachment 5344693


You have a wonderful array of blue bags in every shade and style @whateve ! I love the way you seem to make a collage of your bags/photos. How do you do that? Hard to pick a favourite from so many but I love the Bals and also the Henri Bendel piece but they are all gorgeous.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> And right into the next colour week: blue!
> 
> That´s a tricky colour for me. I only use blue bags for vintage outfits. They don´t fit my every day black.
> 
> View attachment 5344460
> 
> 
> 40ies navy small handbag, 50ies vinyl clutch, 60ies vinyl medium doctor style bag. I´m good to go!
> The "tablecloth" is a sentimental 60ies dress. Mum had a maternity dress from exactly this faux silk material.


I love the little doctor bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Blue Bags *
> 
> I *loooooove* blue bags but like @cowgirlsboots don’t reach for them often because I wear a lot of black and I don’t like black and darker blues together.  So, I limit my purchase of them.
> 
> _2016:_
> Both of these bags are gone and I don’t miss them at all.
> 
> • Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 5344467
> 
> 
> _2022:_
> In the intervening years, I’ve added these two which I love.
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
> _This is the last of the three MD’s I own.  _
> View attachment 5344468
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344469


I adore the new Gucci. I still remember the others.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> I totally missed this
> It may take time to decide about the art or the appliances, but now that you have the structure the way you want it, you have time to decide. Congrats on your remodel. the clutter you mention sounds lovely as does the pristine new space. I am so happy for you!
> also hope once the dust settles, your asthma will improve!
> 
> BLUE WEEK - five bluish gray bags (I will have other bags for gray week lol)
> 
> blue is my favorite color for bags. Except perhaps gray. Or blue gray. Or gray blue. I frequently wear blue like this, or navy  with gray or black. And, I definitely prefer midnight blue over black for RTW. My favorite individual garments are blue black leopard or camo prints or textured wool boucle that mix blue and gray tones.
> 
> the newest Bleu orage K25 looks much more green (esp with the GHW — one of two ghw bags I own lol). But, on its own, it’s somehow blue. The JPG blue obscure fringe kelly; the Bleu Abysse? Box kelly; and, a chanel metallic blue (chain tucked inside) that I rarely wear but adore, all have my preferred PHW.  (I’ve had extremely good luck with chanel metallics; mine don’t seem to have the same extent of chipping or color loss as other TPFers have experienced). I’ve also gotten extremely good deals, substantially under retail, on the chanel; the fringe; and all the box kelly bags, the latter of which have had amazing leather Spa experiences by @docride.
> 
> The second, third, and fourth photo is my 30B vache liegee, 5K USD covid deal, then custom colored by @docride. For a while, it was more gray metallic. Fifth pic is a vintage Box kelly line up, post Spa. Sixth, seventh, and eighth pic is how I typically combine blue, gray and black in my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5344590
> View attachment 5344598
> View attachment 5344597
> View attachment 5344596
> View attachment 5344599
> View attachment 5344600
> View attachment 5344603
> View attachment 5344605
> View attachment 5344601
> 
> 
> the last pic is a JPG shoulder Birkin that I purchased for a steal years ago. I recently gave to it to a friend as I rarely wore it In recent years. It is much deeper than the fringe kelly; the double handles were cumbersome; and, the color (the on,y bright pop color bag I’ve ever bought in recent decades) was never my style. I always felt very conspicuous when I did wear it esp. bc the color blue jean was extremely popular in Asia. But I got my cost per wear out of it years ago. My friend recently took it to Miami and it suits her.
> 
> note: if any of you would like to see an older jige pm (not the sleeker elan) I owned in a color similar to pale blue brume, almost white, in 2009,  I pulled it up (courtesy of @etoile de mer ) in ode to jige. I recall that the reseller called it ciel, but modern ciel is much more blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ode to Hermes Jige
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been posted anywhere yet, but I found a very nice screensaver on Les Ailes d'Hermes (the world of Hermes) website, of some very bright and beautiful Jige's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally the bag that got away: a midnight blue velvet faux croc dior book tote with red stripe. I wanted it in size small which could be done by special order. But, I took that as a sign it wasn’t meant to be.
> 
> i like what @Cordeliere said about depreciation. These bags are expensive, but I feel that i get great deals and depreciation is my friend.


Blues are my favorites. I love the blue gray look.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> Blue is not a favourite colour of mine. I like it okay, but I never felt crazy drawn to this colour, not like how I am with dark green, black or purple. However, Balenciaga’s bleu nuit is everything I had imagined a perfect dark blue to be: dark enough to look black under certain lighting, and does not lean green or grey.
> 
> Balenciaga Small City in bleu nuit:
> View attachment 5344609
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Flora: this one is a very special leather from Massaccesi. The floral pattern are silver beads melted into suede.
> View attachment 5344612
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Minerva: I love the distressed look of this leather.
> View attachment 5344613
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Athena: this one came out more grey than I had expected, but it’s a lightweight, comfortable, no-fuss bag. I might sell it in the future, but right now I enjoy using her even though the colour wasn’t what I had in mind.
> View attachment 5344614
> 
> 
> *February stats:*
> 
> Bags out: 2
> 
> Polene Numero Un in dark green: while I love the aesthetics (and colour) of this bag, it was just too heavy. I gave it to my mom.
> Massaccesi Calista: sold
> Bags in: 2 (Massaccesi’s)


For someone who doesn't love blue you have some very pretty ones. I love the city bag.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color so I have many!
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took last year.
> The first four are vintage (or near vintage) Coach and fifth is more recent Coach.
> View attachment 5344674
> 
> 
> Balenciaga, BV, Coach.
> View attachment 5344675
> 
> 
> both Balenciaga.
> View attachment 5344678
> 
> 
> All Coach.
> View attachment 5344687
> 
> vintage Coach.
> View attachment 5344689
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel
> 
> View attachment 5344691
> 
> 
> new since last year, Brahmin.
> View attachment 5344692
> 
> 
> Also new since last year, Kate Spade.
> View attachment 5344693


I
I adore the variety of blues you have. These are fantastic. Blue heaven!


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Gorgeous bag! Selleria is my favourite Fendi line. I always get excited when I see a Selleria bag


Thank you! 
Selleria is my favorite too! I don't think they get enough love though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cordeliere said:


> I have not sewed since 7th grade home economics, but I think it would all come back.   I need to start going to garage sales in search of a sewing machine.  I had been thinking about putting small custom sized pillows in the bottom of a couple of bags to give them more structure, so acquiring a sewing machine had been on my mind.  Thanks for the encouragement.


I don't  know what kind of machine you are looking for, but Sam's Club currently has a nice sewing machine around 180.00, and it has very good reviews. 
Sewing machines around this price range usually don't  have good reviews, so I was surprised(unless they're fake reviews).


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> I totally missed this
> It may take time to decide about the art or the appliances, but now that you have the structure the way you want it, you have time to decide. Congrats on your remodel. the clutter you mention sounds lovely as does the pristine new space. I am so happy for you!
> also hope once the dust settles, your asthma will improve!
> 
> BLUE WEEK - five bluish gray bags (I will have other bags for gray week lol)
> 
> blue is my favorite color for bags. Except perhaps gray. Or blue gray. Or gray blue. I frequently wear blue like this, or navy  with gray or black. And, I definitely prefer midnight blue over black for RTW. My favorite individual garments are blue black leopard or camo prints or textured wool boucle that mix blue and gray tones.
> 
> the newest Bleu orage K25 looks much more green (esp with the GHW — one of two ghw bags I own lol). But, on its own, it’s somehow blue. The JPG blue obscure fringe kelly; the Bleu Abysse? Box kelly; and, a chanel metallic blue (chain tucked inside) that I rarely wear but adore, all have my preferred PHW.  (I’ve had extremely good luck with chanel metallics; mine don’t seem to have the same extent of chipping or color loss as other TPFers have experienced). I’ve also gotten extremely good deals, substantially under retail, on the chanel; the fringe; and all the box kelly bags, the latter of which have had amazing leather Spa experiences by @docride.
> 
> The second, third, and fourth photo is my 30B vache liegee, 5K USD covid deal, then custom colored by @docride. For a while, it was more gray metallic. Fifth pic is a vintage Box kelly line up, post Spa. Sixth, seventh, and eighth pic is how I typically combine blue, gray and black in my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5344590
> View attachment 5344598
> View attachment 5344597
> View attachment 5344596
> View attachment 5344599
> View attachment 5344600
> View attachment 5344603
> View attachment 5344605
> View attachment 5344601
> 
> 
> the last pic is a JPG shoulder Birkin that I purchased for a steal years ago. I recently gave to it to a friend as I rarely wore it In recent years. It is much deeper than the fringe kelly; the double handles were cumbersome; and, the color (the on,y bright pop color bag I’ve ever bought in recent decades) was never my style. I always felt very conspicuous when I did wear it esp. bc the color blue jean was extremely popular in Asia. But I got my cost per wear out of it years ago. My friend recently took it to Miami and it suits her.
> 
> note: if any of you would like to see an older jige pm (not the sleeker elan) I owned in a color similar to pale blue brume, almost white, in 2009,  I pulled it up (courtesy of @etoile de mer ) in ode to jige. I recall that the reseller called it ciel, but modern ciel is much more blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ode to Hermes Jige
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been posted anywhere yet, but I found a very nice screensaver on Les Ailes d'Hermes (the world of Hermes) website, of some very bright and beautiful Jige's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally the bag that got away: a midnight blue velvet faux croc dior book tote with red stripe. I wanted it in size small which could be done by special order. But, I took that as a sign it wasn’t meant to be.
> 
> i like what @Cordeliere said about depreciation. These bags are expensive, but I feel that i get great deals and depreciation is my friend.


Wow you have a Kelly collection to die for!
I especially love your fringe Kelly. I usually don't like bags with a fringe element, but I like how neat the bottom of the fringe aligns with the bottom of the bag. It's like a pristine haircut!


----------



## 880

thnk you @Sunshine mama, @Katinahat and @dcooney4  !



afroken said:


> Balenciaga’s bleu nuit is everything I had imagined a perfect dark blue to be: dark enough to look black under certain lighting, and does not lean green or grey.


Yours is perfect! gorgeous!  @whateve, I love the range of your blue bags!


----------



## dcooney4

As you know I love blue. I have removed a couple lately but these are the ones that remain. I still have two that are mostly blue but will put in the multicolored section.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> I totally missed this
> It may take time to decide about the art or the appliances, but now that you have the structure the way you want it, you have time to decide. Congrats on your remodel. the clutter you mention sounds lovely as does the pristine new space. I am so happy for you!
> also hope once the dust settles, your asthma will improve!
> 
> BLUE WEEK - five bluish gray bags (I will have other bags for gray week lol)
> 
> blue is my favorite color for bags. Except perhaps gray. Or blue gray. Or gray blue. I frequently wear blue like this, or navy  with gray or black. And, I definitely prefer midnight blue over black for RTW. My favorite individual garments are blue black leopard or camo prints or textured wool boucle that mix blue and gray tones.
> 
> the newest Bleu orage K25 looks much more green (esp with the GHW — one of two ghw bags I own lol). But, on its own, it’s somehow blue. The JPG blue obscure fringe kelly; the Bleu Abysse? Box kelly; and, a chanel metallic blue (chain tucked inside) that I rarely wear but adore, all have my preferred PHW.  (I’ve had extremely good luck with chanel metallics; mine don’t seem to have the same extent of chipping or color loss as other TPFers have experienced). I’ve also gotten extremely good deals, substantially under retail, on the chanel; the fringe; and all the box kelly bags, the latter of which have had amazing leather Spa experiences by @docride.
> 
> The second, third, and fourth photo is my 30B vache liegee, 5K USD covid deal, then custom colored by @docride. For a while, it was more gray metallic. Fifth pic is a vintage Box kelly line up, post Spa. Sixth, seventh, and eighth pic is how I typically combine blue, gray and black in my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5344590
> View attachment 5344598
> View attachment 5344597
> View attachment 5344596
> View attachment 5344599
> View attachment 5344600
> View attachment 5344603
> View attachment 5344605
> View attachment 5344601
> 
> 
> the last pic is a JPG shoulder Birkin that I purchased for a steal years ago. I recently gave to it to a friend as I rarely wore it In recent years. It is much deeper than the fringe kelly; the double handles were cumbersome; and, the color (the on,y bright pop color bag I’ve ever bought in recent decades) was never my style. I always felt very conspicuous when I did wear it esp. bc the color blue jean was extremely popular in Asia. But I got my cost per wear out of it years ago. My friend recently took it to Miami and it suits her.
> 
> note: if any of you would like to see an older jige pm (not the sleeker elan) I owned in a color similar to pale blue brume, almost white, in 2009,  I pulled it up (courtesy of @etoile de mer ) in ode to jige. I recall that the reseller called it ciel, but modern ciel is much more blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ode to Hermes Jige
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been posted anywhere yet, but I found a very nice screensaver on Les Ailes d'Hermes (the world of Hermes) website, of some very bright and beautiful Jige's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally the bag that got away: a midnight blue velvet faux croc dior book tote with red stripe. I wanted it in size small which could be done by special order. But, I took that as a sign it wasn’t meant to be.
> 
> i like what @Cordeliere said about depreciation. These bags are expensive, but I feel that i get great deals and depreciation is my friend.


I love how structured your vache liegee birkin is.   You have done great shopping.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> And right into the next colour week: blue!
> 
> That´s a tricky colour for me. I only use blue bags for vintage outfits. They don´t fit my every day black.
> 
> View attachment 5344460
> 
> 
> 40ies navy small handbag, 50ies vinyl clutch, 60ies vinyl medium doctor style bag. I´m good to go!
> The "tablecloth" is a sentimental 60ies dress. Mum had a maternity dress from exactly this faux silk material.



These are beautiful!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Blue Bags *
> 
> I *loooooove* blue bags but like @cowgirlsboots don’t reach for them often because I wear a lot of black and I don’t like black and darker blues together.  So, I limit my purchase of them.
> 
> _2016:_
> Both of these bags are gone and I don’t miss them at all.
> 
> • Gucci Soho Tote in teal nubuck with ghw
> • Kate Spade Saturday Mini A bag in cobalt leather with ghw
> View attachment 5344467
> 
> 
> _2022:_
> In the intervening years, I’ve added these two which I love.
> • Miss Dior Sliding Chain in Blu Persan lambskin w/shw
> _This is the last of the three MD’s I own.  _
> View attachment 5344468
> 
> • Gucci Small Dionysus in Navy calfskin with aged silver hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344469



That Navy Dionysus is extra special


----------



## Cordeliere

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't  know what kind of machine you are looking for, but Sam's Club currently has a nice sewing machine around 180.00, and it has very good reviews.
> Sewing machines around this price range usually don't  have good reviews, so I was surprised(unless they're fake reviews).


That is really affordable.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> As you know I love blue. I have removed a couple lately but these are the ones that remain. I still have two that are mostly blue but will put in the multicolored section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344897
> View attachment 5344898
> View attachment 5344899
> View attachment 5344900
> View attachment 5344901
> View attachment 5344902
> View attachment 5344903
> View attachment 5344904
> View attachment 5344905
> View attachment 5344906
> View attachment 5344907



Moody blues, blues I could wear (there are many I couldn't)


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I totally missed this
> It may take time to decide about the art or the appliances, but now that you have the structure the way you want it, you have time to decide. Congrats on your remodel. the clutter you mention sounds lovely as does the pristine new space. I am so happy for you!
> also hope once the dust settles, your asthma will improve!
> 
> BLUE WEEK - five bluish gray bags (I will have other bags for gray week lol)
> 
> blue is my favorite color for bags. Except perhaps gray. Or blue gray. Or gray blue. I frequently wear blue like this, or navy  with gray or black. And, I definitely prefer midnight blue over black for RTW. My favorite individual garments are blue black leopard or camo prints or textured wool boucle that mix blue and gray tones.
> 
> the newest Bleu orage K25 looks much more green (esp with the GHW — one of two ghw bags I own lol). But, on its own, it’s somehow blue. The JPG blue obscure fringe kelly; the Bleu Abysse? Box kelly; and, a chanel metallic blue (chain tucked inside) that I rarely wear but adore, all have my preferred PHW.  (I’ve had extremely good luck with chanel metallics; mine don’t seem to have the same extent of chipping or color loss as other TPFers have experienced). I’ve also gotten extremely good deals, substantially under retail, on the chanel; the fringe; and all the box kelly bags, the latter of which have had amazing leather Spa experiences by @docride.
> 
> The second, third, and fourth photo is my 30B vache liegee, 5K USD covid deal, then custom colored by @docride. For a while, it was more gray metallic. Fifth pic is a vintage Box kelly line up, post Spa. Sixth, seventh, and eighth pic is how I typically combine blue, gray and black in my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5344590
> View attachment 5344598
> View attachment 5344597
> View attachment 5344596
> View attachment 5344599
> View attachment 5344600
> View attachment 5344603
> View attachment 5344605
> View attachment 5344601
> 
> 
> the last pic is a JPG shoulder Birkin that I purchased for a steal years ago. I recently gave to it to a friend as I rarely wore it In recent years. It is much deeper than the fringe kelly; the double handles were cumbersome; and, the color (the on,y bright pop color bag I’ve ever bought in recent decades) was never my style. I always felt very conspicuous when I did wear it esp. bc the color blue jean was extremely popular in Asia. But I got my cost per wear out of it years ago. My friend recently took it to Miami and it suits her.
> 
> note: if any of you would like to see an older jige pm (not the sleeker elan) I owned in a color similar to pale blue brume, almost white, in 2009,  I pulled it up (courtesy of @etoile de mer ) in ode to jige. I recall that the reseller called it ciel, but modern ciel is much more blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ode to Hermes Jige
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been posted anywhere yet, but I found a very nice screensaver on Les Ailes d'Hermes (the world of Hermes) website, of some very bright and beautiful Jige's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally the bag that got away: a midnight blue velvet faux croc dior book tote with red stripe. I wanted it in size small which could be done by special order. But, I took that as a sign it wasn’t meant to be.
> 
> i like what @Cordeliere said about depreciation. These bags are expensive, but I feel that i get great deals and depreciation is my friend.



Yup, my favourite blues too


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Blue is not a favourite colour of mine. I like it okay, but I never felt crazy drawn to this colour, not like how I am with dark green, black or purple. However, Balenciaga’s bleu nuit is everything I had imagined a perfect dark blue to be: dark enough to look black under certain lighting, and does not lean green or grey.
> 
> Balenciaga Small City in bleu nuit:
> View attachment 5344609
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Flora: this one is a very special leather from Massaccesi. The floral pattern are silver beads melted into suede.
> View attachment 5344612
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Minerva: I love the distressed look of this leather.
> View attachment 5344613
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Athena: this one came out more grey than I had expected, but it’s a lightweight, comfortable, no-fuss bag. I might sell it in the future, but right now I enjoy using her even though the colour wasn’t what I had in mind.
> View attachment 5344614
> 
> 
> *February stats:*
> 
> Bags out: 2
> 
> Polene Numero Un in dark green: while I love the aesthetics (and colour) of this bag, it was just too heavy. I gave it to my mom.
> Massaccesi Calista: sold
> Bags in: 2 (Massaccesi’s)



That Bal is perhaps my bag envy of blue week, I think the dark hw magnifies it's night-sky aesthetic


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color so I have many!
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took last year.
> The first four are vintage (or near vintage) Coach and fifth is more recent Coach.
> View attachment 5344674
> 
> 
> Balenciaga, BV, Coach.
> View attachment 5344675
> 
> 
> both Balenciaga.
> View attachment 5344678
> 
> 
> All Coach.
> View attachment 5344687
> 
> vintage Coach.
> View attachment 5344689
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel
> 
> View attachment 5344691
> 
> 
> new since last year, Brahmin.
> View attachment 5344692
> 
> 
> Also new since last year, Kate Spade.
> View attachment 5344693



Can I ask what color that BV in the second photo is?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color so I have many!
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took last year.
> The first four are vintage (or near vintage) Coach and fifth is more recent Coach.
> View attachment 5344674
> 
> 
> Balenciaga, BV, Coach.
> View attachment 5344675
> 
> 
> both Balenciaga.
> View attachment 5344678
> 
> 
> All Coach.
> View attachment 5344687
> 
> vintage Coach.
> View attachment 5344689
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel
> 
> View attachment 5344691
> 
> 
> new since last year, Brahmin.
> View attachment 5344692
> 
> 
> Also new since last year, Kate Spade.
> View attachment 5344693



Those vintage Coaches are so smart, but I also love your BVs and Bals, blue obviously looks good on hobos.


----------



## papertiger

I would have a hard time with blue unless it was dark, I don't mind a grey-blue, straight navy or slightly green-blue. I would consider a royal blue if it were small enough, it's a nice pop. I'm happy with these though. I like navy with black, olive, grey, green and most colours. 

Current *blues *

Gucci Aviation blue Large BTH, it can look grey, in fact I can use it as a grey




Navy vintage Chanel (with sister (black) 1969 Gucci)




I obviously love burgundy with navy, MJ Venetia




Another vintage, H Sac Mallette, with unworn 1971 navy Gucci lady's heeled loafers. You think Gucci's shoes are great now until you look at a pair from 50 years ago.




Gucci Babushka TH Boston (bottom-right)- in Prussian blue yup still have her, loud, heavy and proud - the Gucci 1976 clutch with enamel hw is navy (top-right)




Gucci python Catherine Prussian blue


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I would have a hard time with blue unless it was dark, I don't mind a grey-blue, straight navy or slightly green-blue. I would consider a royal blue if it were small enough, it's a nice pop. I'm happy with these though. I like navy with black, olive, grey, green and most colours.
> 
> Current *blues *
> 
> Gucci Aviation blue Large BTH, it can look grey, in fact I can use it as a grey
> 
> View attachment 5344965
> 
> 
> Navy vintage Chanel (with sister (black) 1969 Gucci)
> 
> View attachment 5344968
> 
> 
> I obviously love burgundy with navy, MJ Venetia
> 
> View attachment 5344967
> 
> 
> Another vintage, H Sac Mallette, with unworn 1971 navy Gucci lady's heeled loafers. You think Gucci's shoes are great now until you look at a pair from 50 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5344971
> 
> 
> Gucci Babushka TH Boston (bottom-right)- in Prussian blue yup still have her, loud, heavy and proud - the Gucci 1976 clutch with enamel hw is navy (top-right)
> 
> View attachment 5344980
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine Prussian blue
> 
> View attachment 5344990


Beautiful blues! That Gucci on top is talking to me.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I would have a hard time with blue unless it was dark, I don't mind a grey-blue, straight navy or slightly green-blue. I would consider a royal blue if it were small enough, it's a nice pop. I'm happy with these though. I like navy with black, olive, grey, green and most colours.
> 
> Current *blues *
> 
> Gucci Aviation blue Large BTH, it can look grey, in fact I can use it as a grey
> 
> View attachment 5344965
> 
> 
> Navy vintage Chanel (with sister (black) 1969 Gucci)
> 
> View attachment 5344968
> 
> 
> I obviously love burgundy with navy, MJ Venetia
> 
> View attachment 5344967
> 
> 
> Another vintage, H Sac Mallette, with unworn 1971 navy Gucci lady's heeled loafers. You think Gucci's shoes are great now until you look at a pair from 50 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5344971
> 
> 
> Gucci Babushka TH Boston (bottom-right)- in Prussian blue yup still have her, loud, heavy and proud - the Gucci 1976 clutch with enamel hw is navy (top-right)
> 
> View attachment 5344980
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine Prussian blue
> 
> View attachment 5344990


LOVE Prussian blue and the python is fabulous! You look amazing !


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color so I have many!
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took last year.
> The first four are vintage (or near vintage) Coach and fifth is more recent Coach.
> View attachment 5344674
> 
> 
> Balenciaga, BV, Coach.
> View attachment 5344675
> 
> 
> both Balenciaga.
> View attachment 5344678
> 
> 
> All Coach.
> View attachment 5344687
> 
> vintage Coach.
> View attachment 5344689
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel
> 
> View attachment 5344691
> 
> 
> new since last year, Brahmin.
> View attachment 5344692
> 
> 
> Also new since last year, Kate Spade.
> View attachment 5344693



Wow! Omg you are clearly the queen of blue bags!!! These are amazing. 



papertiger said:


> I would have a hard time with blue unless it was dark, I don't mind a grey-blue, straight navy or slightly green-blue. I would consider a royal blue if it were small enough, it's a nice pop. I'm happy with these though. I like navy with black, olive, grey, green and most colours.
> 
> Current *blues *
> 
> Gucci Aviation blue Large BTH, it can look grey, in fact I can use it as a grey
> 
> View attachment 5344965
> 
> 
> Navy vintage Chanel (with sister (black) 1969 Gucci)
> 
> View attachment 5344968
> 
> 
> I obviously love burgundy with navy, MJ Venetia
> 
> View attachment 5344967
> 
> 
> Another vintage, H Sac Mallette, with unworn 1971 navy Gucci lady's heeled loafers. You think Gucci's shoes are great now until you look at a pair from 50 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5344971
> 
> 
> Gucci Babushka TH Boston (bottom-right)- in Prussian blue yup still have her, loud, heavy and proud - the Gucci 1976 clutch with enamel hw is navy (top-right)
> 
> View attachment 5344980
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine Prussian blue
> 
> View attachment 5344990



That Gucci Aviation just ruined my week lol. LOVE. Must have one…



dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful blues! That Gucci on top is talking to me.



Omg right?


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> As you know I love blue. I have removed a couple lately but these are the ones that remain. I still have two that are mostly blue but will put in the multicolored section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344897
> View attachment 5344898
> View attachment 5344899
> View attachment 5344900
> View attachment 5344901
> View attachment 5344902
> View attachment 5344903
> View attachment 5344904
> View attachment 5344905
> View attachment 5344906
> View attachment 5344907


Wow, what a blue collection! You do like blue! Good selection of styles and materials. Looks like some are practical but stylish nylon bags and other scrumptious leather. Love the first one with the trim and the 3rd one is an amazing shape. 


papertiger said:


> I would have a hard time with blue unless it was dark, I don't mind a grey-blue, straight navy or slightly green-blue. I would consider a royal blue if it were small enough, it's a nice pop. I'm happy with these though. I like navy with black, olive, grey, green and most colours.
> 
> Current *blues *
> 
> Gucci Aviation blue Large BTH, it can look grey, in fact I can use it as a grey
> 
> View attachment 5344965
> 
> 
> Navy vintage Chanel (with sister (black) 1969 Gucci)
> 
> View attachment 5344968
> 
> 
> I obviously love burgundy with navy, MJ Venetia
> 
> View attachment 5344967
> 
> 
> Another vintage, H Sac Mallette, with unworn 1971 navy Gucci lady's heeled loafers. You think Gucci's shoes are great now until you look at a pair from 50 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5344971
> 
> 
> Gucci Babushka TH Boston (bottom-right)- in Prussian blue yup still have her, loud, heavy and proud - the Gucci 1976 clutch with enamel hw is navy (top-right)
> 
> View attachment 5344980
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine Prussian blue
> 
> View attachment 5344990


Incredible blues! I love that first Gucci Aviation blue both style and colour. I have bag envy. And you look wonderful with the Gucci python Catherine. Love the scarfs and what you are wearing. Just stunning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Blue bags: older photos. LV, Coach, Mark Cross


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> I would have a hard time with blue unless it was dark, I don't mind a grey-blue, straight navy or slightly green-blue. I would consider a royal blue if it were small enough, it's a nice pop. I'm happy with these though. I like navy with black, olive, grey, green and most colours.
> 
> Current *blues *
> 
> Gucci Aviation blue Large BTH, it can look grey, in fact I can use it as a grey
> 
> View attachment 5344965
> 
> 
> Navy vintage Chanel (with sister (black) 1969 Gucci)
> 
> View attachment 5344968
> 
> 
> I obviously love burgundy with navy, MJ Venetia
> 
> View attachment 5344967
> 
> 
> Another vintage, H Sac Mallette, with unworn 1971 navy Gucci lady's heeled loafers. You think Gucci's shoes are great now until you look at a pair from 50 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5344971
> 
> 
> Gucci Babushka TH Boston (bottom-right)- in Prussian blue yup still have her, loud, heavy and proud - the Gucci 1976 clutch with enamel hw is navy (top-right)
> 
> View attachment 5344980
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine Prussian blue
> 
> View attachment 5344990


I love your H Sac Mallette!
It looks like a lunch box, and I love bags that look like lunch boxes.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful blues! That Gucci on top is talking to me.



Luckily (or not) the BTHs Bamboo Top-handle 1947) have just been reissued (although sadly not in this colour). You can find the '10s New Bamboo Top-handle for a good price on the resale market though. 



880 said:


> LOVE Prussian blue and the python is fabulous! You look amazing !



Thank you   




Jereni said:


> Wow! Omg you are clearly the queen of blue bags!!! These are amazing.
> 
> That Gucci Aviation just ruined my week lol. LOVE. Must have one…
> 
> Omg right?



 

N.B See @dcooney4 - but don't get into a bidding war with each other  



Katinahat said:


> Wow, what a blue collection! You do like blue! Good selection of styles and materials. Looks like some are practical but stylish nylon bags and other scrumptious leather. Love the first one with the trim and the 3rd one is an amazing shape.
> 
> Incredible blues! I love that first Gucci Aviation blue both style and colour. I have bag envy. And you look wonderful with the Gucci python Catherine. Love the scarfs and what you are wearing. Just stunning.



Thank you too!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Blue bags: older photos. LV, Coach, Mark Cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345120
> View attachment 5345127



The LV is a real work of art and so clever. How lovely and how cool


----------



## Katinahat

I’m breaking from a crazy day to post my blues. Spent the last hour in a crisis meeting due to Covid numbers. I don’t work Sundays but there is little choice.

So here are the blues to restore some serenity to my mind. Those with sharp eyes can tell I like blue due to the house styling in the background (blue velvet upholstery in several of my rooms). First the group shot then individuals. I’ve added in my Tiffany Victoria sunglasses and Porcelain Blue Darley wallet as they seem well matched with the other blues here 
	

		
			
		

		
	



First my Orla Kiely blue cats oilcloth backpack. Cute and practical.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Mulberry Mini Quilted Cara in steel blue with SHW bought in January sales 2016. It’s quite small but came into its own as a backpack during lockdown walks. I’ve used it loads. It can shoulder or hand carry too and looks good casually or formally.


	

		
			
		

		
	
Then Coach Mercer in Navy with GHW was added in summer 2018. This has great sections and compartments inside it. Top handle crossbody easy to carry.


The blue sea Bayswater Tote GHW was added in February 2020 (valentines from DH). It’s a great work bag but I think I’d use it for shopping and other day trips too.


And finally the navy quilted Lottie GHW which DH bought me for a wedding we are going to next month and which you’ve all seen recently.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> I’m breaking from a crazy day to post my blues. Spent the last hour in a crisis meeting due to Covid numbers. I don’t work Sundays but there is little choice.
> 
> So here are the blues to restore some serenity to my mind. Those with sharp eyes can tell I like blue due to the house styling in the background (blue velvet upholstery in several of my rooms). First the group shot then individuals. I’ve added in my Tiffany Victoria sunglasses and Porcelain Blue Darley wallet as they seem well matched with the other blues here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345113
> 
> First my Orka Kelly blue cats oilcloth backpack. Cute and practical.
> View attachment 5345119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mini Quilted Cara in steel blue with SHW bought in January sales 2016. It’s quite small but came into its own as a backpack during lockdown walks. I’ve used it loads. It can shoulder or hand carry too and looks good casually or formally.
> View attachment 5345115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Coach Mercer in Navy with GHW was added in summer 2018. This has great sections and compartments inside it. Top handle crossbody easy to carry.
> View attachment 5345116
> 
> The blue sea Bayswater Tote GHW was added in February 2020 (valentines from DH). It’s a great work bag but I think I’d use it for shopping and other day trips too.
> View attachment 5345121
> 
> And finally the navy quilted Lottie GHW which DH bought me for a wedding we are going to next month and which you’ve all seen recently.
> View attachment 5345124


Wow what a beautiful collection! That mini quilted Cara is so cute!


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> i like what @Cordeliere said about depreciation. These bags are expensive, but I feel that i get great deals and depreciation is my friend.



I don't think of depreciation as applying to my *popular* Hermes bag purchases.    I have a 2009 clemence birkin 30 that I bought about 3 years ago for $6,000.   If felt like a deal, because so many older birkins are priced at about $9,000.  I don't think my great deal was due to depreciation.  The $6,000 was probably close to its new price.   All of its competitors were selling at appreciated prices.  

It appears to me that *pre-2000 vintage bags* have the same kind of price stability.  They seem cheap, because Hermes retail prices keep climbing.  These vintage bags don't seem to have either depreciated or appreciated.  They just seem to hold their value and are priced close to original pricing.    A vintage Trim seems like a real bargain compared to a current one, but I think the difference is because the new prices keep increasing while the vintage ones stay the same.

I have experienced depreciation once on a relatively new bag that was *not popular*.  A few years ago, the Convoyeur was still in Madison Ave store for $11,000 and I bought mine for $3,200 from TRR.   

Getting the deals you have gotten and selling any mistakes at the appreciated prices, allows you to change your mind on a bag and not take a loss.   Finding good deals is our friend on the buying end.  Appreciation is our friend on the selling end.  

These are the rambling thoughts of a numbers geek, but these dynamics are the reason I have never lost money selling a Hermes bag.  It is also the reason I will no longer buy a non-Hermes bag until it has depreciated pretty significantly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> The LV is a real work of art and so clever. How lovely and how cool


Thank you.  It is a really cool bag for the right person. I don't have it anymore, but I don't regret it. I didn't wear it as much as  I thought due to the white zipper and the giant LV in the front.  I had a love/hate relationship with it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> I’m breaking from a crazy day to post my blues. Spent the last hour in a crisis meeting due to Covid numbers. I don’t work Sundays but there is little choice.
> 
> So here are the blues to restore some serenity to my mind. Those with sharp eyes can tell I like blue due to the house styling in the background (blue velvet upholstery in several of my rooms). First the group shot then individuals. I’ve added in my Tiffany Victoria sunglasses and Porcelain Blue Darley wallet as they seem well matched with the other blues here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345113
> 
> First my Orka Kelly blue cats oilcloth backpack. Cute and practical.
> View attachment 5345119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mini Quilted Cara in steel blue with SHW bought in January sales 2016. It’s quite small but came into its own as a backpack during lockdown walks. I’ve used it loads. It can shoulder or hand carry too and looks good casually or formally.
> View attachment 5345115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Coach Mercer in Navy with GHW was added in summer 2018. This has great sections and compartments inside it. Top handle crossbody easy to carry.
> View attachment 5345116
> 
> The blue sea Bayswater Tote GHW was added in February 2020 (valentines from DH). It’s a great work bag but I think I’d use it for shopping and other day trips too.
> View attachment 5345121
> 
> And finally the navy quilted Lottie GHW which DH bought me for a wedding we are going to next month and which you’ve all seen recently.
> View attachment 5345124


Your cat bag is cute and has so much personality.   Love the sleek functionality of the Bayswater tote.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Sunshine mama said:


> Blue bags: older photos. LV, Coach, Mark Cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345120
> View attachment 5345127


What a pretty LV.  Have never seen one that color.  Is it a Speedy?  OMG I want one.  

(Saying to myself, please make the bag lust stop.   I guess I must like blue bags more that I realize.  Other weeks had beautiful bags, but I didn't covet them.)


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  It is a really cool bag for the right person. I don't have it anymore, but I don't regret it. I didn't wear it as much as  I thought due to the white zipper and the giant LV in the front.  I had a love/hate relationship with it.



I can see that, I would be self-conscious with it too. It's certainly a collectors piece, your buyer must have been ecstatic.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I don't think of depreciation as applying to my *popular* Hermes bag purchases.    I have a 2009 clemence birkin 30 that I bought about 3 years ago for $6,000.   If felt like a deal, because so many older birkins are priced at about $9,000.  I don't think my great deal was due to depreciation.  The $6,000 was probably close to its new price.   All of its competitors were selling at appreciated prices.
> 
> It appears to me that *pre-2000 vintage bags* have the same kind of price stability.  They seem cheap, because Hermes retail prices keep climbing.  These vintage bags don't seem to have either depreciated or appreciated.  They just seem to hold their value and are priced close to original pricing.    A vintage Trim seems like a real bargain compared to a current one, but I think the difference is because the new prices keep increasing while the vintage ones stay the same.
> 
> I have experienced depreciation once on a relatively new bag that was *not popular*.  A few years ago, the Convoyeur was still in Madison Ave store for $11,000 and I bought mine for $3,200 from TRR.
> 
> Getting the deals you have gotten and selling any mistakes at the appreciated prices, allows you to change your mind on a bag and not take a loss.   Finding good deals is our friend on the buying end.  Appreciation is our friend on the selling end.
> 
> These are the rambling thoughts of a numbers geek, but these dynamics are the reason I have never lost money selling a Hermes bag.  It is also the reason I will no longer buy a non-Hermes bag until it has depreciated pretty significantly.


Love all of this post! Thank you for sharing food for thought


----------



## More bags

My blue bags,

*2017*

Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap





*2022*

Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
This bag was purchased when we traveled to San Francisco. It has contrast stitching and Bleu Izmir interior. The So Kelly fits easily on my shoulder, with a slim profile, and access like a bucket bag with extra security when the sangles are secured.



And I’ll throw in a bonus group shot so you can see relative size and differences in shades of blue.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5345140
> View attachment 5345141
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> This bag was purchased when we traveled to San Francisco. It has contrast stitching and Bleu Izmir interior. The So Kelly fits easily on my shoulder, with a slim profile, and access like a bucket bag with extra security when the sangles are secured.
> View attachment 5345139
> View attachment 5345145


I love your taste! Love the bags, the colors, the styles  and of course the csgm


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm using this lunch box shaped bag today.  I guess it could fall under many of the colors since it has a lot of colors.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Wow, what a blue collection! You do like blue! Good selection of styles and materials. Looks like some are practical but stylish nylon bags and other scrumptious leather. Love the first one with the trim and the 3rd one is an amazing shape.
> 
> Incredible blues! I love that first Gucci Aviation blue both style and colour. I have bag envy. And you look wonderful with the Gucci python Catherine. Love the scarfs and what you are wearing. Just stunning.


Thanks!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> Blue bags: older photos. LV, Coach, Mark Cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345120
> View attachment 5345127


I think I’m in love and with a bag!  That LV is wonderful. And I like the colour blocking on the others.


More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5345140
> View attachment 5345141
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> This bag was purchased when we traveled to San Francisco. It has contrast stitching and Bleu Izmir interior. The So Kelly fits easily on my shoulder, with a slim profile, and access like a bucket bag with extra security when the sangles are secured.
> View attachment 5345139
> View attachment 5345145
> 
> And I’ll throw in a bonus group shot so you can see relative size and differences in shades of blue.
> View attachment 5345148


The So Kelly is a great add to your blue collection. I love the Chanel Flap too. 


Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using this lunch box shaped bag today.  I guess it could fall under many of the colors since it has a lot of colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345223
> View attachment 5345224


This is totally cute! The cassette image so reminds me of my youth. Love the colours. You have such a wonderful and diverse collection.


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve just been tidying away my bags from this afternoon’s photoshoot and put away my Mini Alexa too after using it yesterday. I noticed a very slight shadow on the back and unfortunately there is a a little bit of dye transfer from my jeans yesterday. I’ve worn long coats other days but that isn’t always going to be practical. Being a crossbody fan I’m used to this but it’s sad to see on this lovely new bag. I gave it a quick clean which has definitely helped.

Options:
1. Only wear this bag with colour fast clothing thus decreasing wears. 
2. Keep it as well cleaned and treated as possible and use it with all clothing but carefully. 
3. Try to accept this issue and wear the bag I love with joy.

I’m thinking it has to be 2 or 3. I don’t need to be able to sell it on. What do you think?


----------



## Cookiefiend

So many beautiful bags - thank you all for sharing them! I am woefully behind - life happened as it does and it took precedence over everything else. 
But - I’ll catch up!
Here is my one yellow bag - Ferragamo Trifolio


My one pink bag (though I look for something in leather) - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton


And my blue bags - unchanged since
2020 - Dior Be Dior, Hermes Dalvy in navy box, and my Picotin in Vibrato


----------



## dcooney4

I can’t keep up today but everyone has amazing blue bags. It is so tempting to go shop. So I am hopping off to go paint.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> I’ve just been tidying away my bags from this afternoon’s photoshoot and put away my Mini Alexa too after using it yesterday. I noticed a very slight shadow on the back and unfortunately there is a a little bit of dye transfer from my jeans yesterday. I’ve worn long coats other days but that isn’t always going to be practical. Being a crossbody fan I’m used to this but it’s sad to see on this lovely new bag. I gave it a quick clean which has definitely helped.
> 
> Options:
> 1. Only wear this bag with colour fast clothing thus decreasing wears.
> 2. Keep it as well cleaned and treated as possible and use it with all clothing but carefully.
> 3. Try to accept this issue and wear the bag I love with joy.
> 
> I’m thinking it has to be 2 or 3. I don’t need to be able to sell it on. What do you think?



I think if you google, there is a way to render the denim color fast

Oh the vibrato!  @Cookiefiend


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> As you know I love blue. I have removed a couple lately but these are the ones that remain. I still have two that are mostly blue but will put in the multicolored section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344897
> View attachment 5344898
> View attachment 5344899
> View attachment 5344900
> View attachment 5344901
> View attachment 5344902
> View attachment 5344903
> View attachment 5344904
> View attachment 5344905
> View attachment 5344906
> View attachment 5344907


Your Mulberry bucket is adorable. It reminds me of a cute little bull with a ring in it’s nose.


papertiger said:


> I would have a hard time with blue unless it was dark, I don't mind a grey-blue, straight navy or slightly green-blue. I would consider a royal blue if it were small enough, it's a nice pop. I'm happy with these though. I like navy with black, olive, grey, green and most colours.
> 
> Current *blues *
> 
> Gucci Aviation blue Large BTH, it can look grey, in fact I can use it as a grey
> 
> View attachment 5344965
> 
> 
> Navy vintage Chanel (with sister (black) 1969 Gucci)
> 
> View attachment 5344968
> 
> 
> I obviously love burgundy with navy, MJ Venetia
> 
> View attachment 5344967
> 
> 
> Another vintage, H Sac Mallette, with unworn 1971 navy Gucci lady's heeled loafers. You think Gucci's shoes are great now until you look at a pair from 50 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5344971
> 
> 
> Gucci Babushka TH Boston (bottom-right)- in Prussian blue yup still have her, loud, heavy and proud - the Gucci 1976 clutch with enamel hw is navy (top-right)
> 
> View attachment 5344980
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine Prussian blue
> 
> View attachment 5344990


I *love* your Gucci Aviation but I can’t imagine it showing grey. It seems a clear blue color.


Cordeliere said:


> I don't think of depreciation as applying to my *popular* Hermes bag purchases.    I have a 2009 clemence birkin 30 that I bought about 3 years ago for $6,000.   If felt like a deal, because so many older birkins are priced at about $9,000.  I don't think my great deal was due to depreciation.  The $6,000 was probably close to its new price.   All of its competitors were selling at appreciated prices.
> 
> It appears to me that *pre-2000 vintage bags* have the same kind of price stability.  They seem cheap, because Hermes retail prices keep climbing.  These vintage bags don't seem to have either depreciated or appreciated.  They just seem to hold their value and are priced close to original pricing.    A vintage Trim seems like a real bargain compared to a current one, but I think the difference is because the new prices keep increasing while the vintage ones stay the same.
> 
> I have experienced depreciation once on a relatively new bag that was *not popular*.  A few years ago, the Convoyeur was still in Madison Ave store for $11,000 and I bought mine for $3,200 from TRR.
> 
> Getting the deals you have gotten and selling any mistakes at the appreciated prices, allows you to change your mind on a bag and not take a loss.   Finding good deals is our friend on the buying end.  Appreciation is our friend on the selling end.
> 
> These are the rambling thoughts of a numbers geek, but these dynamics are the reason I have never lost money selling a Hermes bag.  It is also the reason I will no longer buy a non-Hermes bag until it has depreciated pretty significantly.


All great thoughts! But, I think I’m going to have to radically disconnect resale value considerations from my bag purchases. 

Hermes and Chanel have great resale. But, other than the clutch I saw, I don’t want Hermes and I’m “full up” on what I want from Chanel. LV holds value well. But, while I like some of their leather bags, I rarely like them enough to buy.

I’m not loving most bags of late but what I do see that I like is from Fendi, Dior and Gucci. None of which hold their value particularly well in comparison to the three above.

And, I really am moving away from buying resale more than in the past due to super fakes and just being “over” the hunt. So depreciation won’t be on my side.

I’m just going to buy what I want and will wear. Sounds radical to get back to where I started. 


More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5345140
> View attachment 5345141
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> This bag was purchased when we traveled to San Francisco. It has contrast stitching and Bleu Izmir interior. The So Kelly fits easily on my shoulder, with a slim profile, and access like a bucket bag with extra security when the sangles are secured.
> View attachment 5345139
> View attachment 5345145
> 
> And I’ll throw in a bonus group shot so you can see relative size and differences in shades of blue.
> View attachment 5345148


Beautiful range of blues!


Katinahat said:


> I’ve just been tidying away my bags from this afternoon’s photoshoot and put away my Mini Alexa too after using it yesterday. I noticed a very slight shadow on the back and unfortunately there is a a little bit of dye transfer from my jeans yesterday. I’ve worn long coats other days but that isn’t always going to be practical. Being a crossbody fan I’m used to this but it’s sad to see on this lovely new bag. I gave it a quick clean which has definitely helped.
> 
> Options:
> 1. Only wear this bag with colour fast clothing thus decreasing wears.
> 2. Keep it as well cleaned and treated as possible and use it with all clothing but carefully.
> 3. Try to accept this issue and wear the bag I love with joy.
> 
> I’m thinking it has to be 2 or 3. I don’t need to be able to sell it on. What do you think?


My personal approach is to keep my bags looking pristine as possible while wearing them without concern. So, I would wear the bag joyfully - but only with items that wouldn’t stain it.  That way I wouldn’t have to baby it but I also wouldn’t ruin the bag.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Your Mulberry bucket is adorable. It reminds me of a cute little bull with a ring in it’s nose.
> I *love* your Gucci Aviation but I can’t imagine it showing grey. It seems a clear blue color.
> All great thoughts! But, I think I’m going to have to radically disconnect resale value considerations from my bag purchases.
> 
> Hermes and Chanel have great resale. But, other than the clutch I saw, I don’t want Hermes and I’m “full up” on what I want from Chanel. LV holds value well. But, while I like some of their leather bags, I rarely like them enough to buy.
> 
> I’m not loving most bags of late but what I do see that I like is from Fendi, Dior and Gucci. None of which hold their value particularly well in comparison to the three above.
> 
> And, I really am moving away from buying resale more than in the past due to super fakes and just being “over” the hunt. So depreciation won’t be on my side.
> 
> I’m just going to buy what I want and will wear. Sounds radical to get back to wear I started. Beautiful range of blues!
> My personal approach is to keep my bags looking pristine as possible while wearing them without concern. So, I would wear the bag joyfully - but only with items that wouldn’t stain it.  That way I wouldn’t have to baby it but I also wouldn’t ruin the bag.



Depends on the light and the pic

Same bag: 

Blue 




Grey


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5345140
> View attachment 5345141
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> This bag was purchased when we traveled to San Francisco. It has contrast stitching and Bleu Izmir interior. The So Kelly fits easily on my shoulder, with a slim profile, and access like a bucket bag with extra security when the sangles are secured.
> View attachment 5345139
> View attachment 5345145
> 
> And I’ll throw in a bonus group shot so you can see relative size and differences in shades of blue.
> View attachment 5345148



So So special, as are all your blue bags


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> So many beautiful bags - thank you all for sharing them! I am woefully behind - life happened as it does and it took precedence over everything else.
> But - I’ll catch up!
> Here is my one yellow bag - Ferragamo Trifolio
> View attachment 5345240
> 
> My one pink bag (though I look for something in leather) - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> View attachment 5345241
> 
> And my blue bags - unchanged since
> 2020 - Dior Be Dior, Hermes Dalvy in navy box, and my Picotin in Vibrato
> View attachment 5345242



Life does that, do not worry, we'll keep your seat warm,

Loving your very special blues!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’ve just been tidying away my bags from this afternoon’s photoshoot and put away my Mini Alexa too after using it yesterday. I noticed a very slight shadow on the back and unfortunately there is a a little bit of dye transfer from my jeans yesterday. I’ve worn long coats other days but that isn’t always going to be practical. Being a crossbody fan I’m used to this but it’s sad to see on this lovely new bag. I gave it a quick clean which has definitely helped.
> 
> Options:
> 1. Only wear this bag with colour fast clothing thus decreasing wears.
> 2. Keep it as well cleaned and treated as possible and use it with all clothing but carefully.
> 3. Try to accept this issue and wear the bag I love with joy.
> 
> I’m thinking it has to be 2 or 3. I don’t need to be able to sell it on. What do you think?



They're all right on the mark (no pun intended) 

I think it's possible to do all 3. accept this may be an issue, 1. try to wear with very well washed or fast clothes. 2. Check the bag when you come in and wipe down if necessary. 

I was thinking about my off-white Chanel and other light bags because of another thread in the Chanel forum. I don't I ever put away those lighter bags without wiping-down first, it's just an additional chore with light and bright bags. Grime and colour transfer are more easily lifted off ASAP.


----------



## lill_canele

My only 2 blue bags.
A Bottega veneta given to me by my mother-in-law.
And my denim YSL. (Not sure if it belongs but it is mostly blue lol)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

OMG, I am so far behind, I don't even know where to start, lol.  I think I will just start with the blue bags, and try and catch up with the others later.
@cowgirlsboots , I love that unusual shaped blue handbag on the front left.  So cute!  Would love to see a close-up picture of that one when you have a moment.
@Sparkletastic, both your blue bags are gorgeous.  And your dark gray Chanel with the unusual chain is beautiful and unique.  Correct me if I'm mistaken, but do you have another gray?  For some reason, I keep thinking you have a lighter gray bag, but maybe I'm not remembering correctly.  
@880, I love blue grays and gray blues too.  I agree with you that your new Kelly seems to be a chameleon -- a beautiful and stylish one -- with a hint of green in some lighting, and a lovely blue in others. It's a lovely addition to your collection of elegant blue bags.
@afroken, that is a very pretty pattern on your Massaccesi Flora and your Athena is a chic, classic navy blue.
Also, wishing you a very happy birthday and hope you are having lots of fun on your birthday weekend!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I’m breaking from a crazy day to post my blues. Spent the last hour in a crisis meeting due to Covid numbers. I don’t work Sundays but there is little choice.
> 
> So here are the blues to restore some serenity to my mind. Those with sharp eyes can tell I like blue due to the house styling in the background (blue velvet upholstery in several of my rooms). First the group shot then individuals. I’ve added in my Tiffany Victoria sunglasses and Porcelain Blue Darley wallet as they seem well matched with the other blues here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345113
> 
> First my Orla Kiely blue cats oilcloth backpack. Cute and practical.
> View attachment 5345119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mini Quilted Cara in steel blue with SHW bought in January sales 2016. It’s quite small but came into its own as a backpack during lockdown walks. I’ve used it loads. It can shoulder or hand carry too and looks good casually or formally.
> View attachment 5345115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Coach Mercer in Navy with GHW was added in summer 2018. This has great sections and compartments inside it. Top handle crossbody easy to carry.
> View attachment 5345116
> 
> The blue sea Bayswater Tote GHW was added in February 2020 (valentines from DH). It’s a great work bag but I think I’d use it for shopping and other day trips too.
> View attachment 5345121
> 
> And finally the navy quilted Lottie GHW which DH bought me for a wedding we are going to next month and which you’ve all seen recently.
> View attachment 5345124



Gorgeous blue bags! I’m in love with your Cara and Bayswater. All of your lovely Mulberry posts have me researching the brand online. We’re hopeful to get back to London soon and a stop to check out some Mulberry is going on my list since I think the cost is better there than here in the U.S. Darn you! But in a really good way, of course.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@whateve,  I need a  fainting couch -- your range of blues are truly amazing!  I think your turquoise blues -- Balenciaga, BV and Coach -- along with your Henri Bendel might just be my favorites from among your amazing collection.
@dcooney4,  your Tory Burch with top handles is adorable -- looks like a doctor's style handbag (if that's what they're called?)  And that camera bag with the tassle (I think it's seventh in the row if I counted correctly) is a lovely, moody shade of blue.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> I would have a hard time with blue unless it was dark, I don't mind a grey-blue, straight navy or slightly green-blue. I would consider a royal blue if it were small enough, it's a nice pop. I'm happy with these though. I like navy with black, olive, grey, green and most colours.
> 
> Current *blues *
> 
> Gucci Aviation blue Large BTH, it can look grey, in fact I can use it as a grey
> 
> View attachment 5344965
> 
> 
> Navy vintage Chanel (with sister (black) 1969 Gucci)
> 
> View attachment 5344968
> 
> 
> I obviously love burgundy with navy, MJ Venetia
> 
> View attachment 5344967
> 
> 
> Another vintage, H Sac Mallette, with unworn 1971 navy Gucci lady's heeled loafers. You think Gucci's shoes are great now until you look at a pair from 50 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5344971
> 
> 
> Gucci Babushka TH Boston (bottom-right)- in Prussian blue yup still have her, loud, heavy and proud - the Gucci 1976 clutch with enamel hw is navy (top-right)
> 
> View attachment 5344980
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine Prussian blue
> 
> View attachment 5344990


@papertiger, that is such an incredibly stylish outfit (last picture) with your Gucci python Catherine.  Love it!  And your Sac Mallette is adorable -- tell me more about this bag.  I don't know anything about it.
And add me to the list of admirers of that Gucci Aviation bag.  I am amazed at how versatile that color is!  


Katinahat said:


> I’m breaking from a crazy day to post my blues. Spent the last hour in a crisis meeting due to Covid numbers. I don’t work Sundays but there is little choice.
> 
> So here are the blues to restore some serenity to my mind. Those with sharp eyes can tell I like blue due to the house styling in the background (blue velvet upholstery in several of my rooms). First the group shot then individuals. I’ve added in my Tiffany Victoria sunglasses and Porcelain Blue Darley wallet as they seem well matched with the other blues here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345113
> 
> First my Orla Kiely blue cats oilcloth backpack. Cute and practical.
> View attachment 5345119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mini Quilted Cara in steel blue with SHW bought in January sales 2016. It’s quite small but came into its own as a backpack during lockdown walks. I’ve used it loads. It can shoulder or hand carry too and looks good casually or formally.
> View attachment 5345115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Coach Mercer in Navy with GHW was added in summer 2018. This has great sections and compartments inside it. Top handle crossbody easy to carry.
> View attachment 5345116
> 
> The blue sea Bayswater Tote GHW was added in February 2020 (valentines from DH). It’s a great work bag but I think I’d use it for shopping and other day trips too.
> View attachment 5345121
> 
> And finally the navy quilted Lottie GHW which DH bought me for a wedding we are going to next month and which you’ve all seen recently.
> View attachment 5345124


Sorry to hear your day was hectic, @Katinahat.  A lot of blue shades are very soothing, as also taking out handbags, photographing them and admiring them.  
I am not a backpack person, but your blue cats backpack is utterly adorable.  Is this still available?
Love the Cara, and the Lottie is so chic.  Looking forward to seeing your taupe Lottie when it arrives!


More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5345140
> View attachment 5345141
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> This bag was purchased when we traveled to San Francisco. It has contrast stitching and Bleu Izmir interior. The So Kelly fits easily on my shoulder, with a slim profile, and access like a bucket bag with extra security when the sangles are secured.
> View attachment 5345139
> View attachment 5345145
> 
> And I’ll throw in a bonus group shot so you can see relative size and differences in shades of blue.
> View attachment 5345148


Very stylish blues, both past and present!  And I am a big admirer of your Coco Handle in burgundy, that you posted a few pages back  (we're bag twins, but mine is in black.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Great blue bags @cowgirlsboots!



Thank-you!
I remembered another one: Roberta die Camerino, 60ies, bought for the name in spite of the colour...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> On my monitor, these all look to be in the (darker) cornflower blue family.   Cornflower blue is the blue that is supposed to be flattering to all complexions.  I like the shape of the one on the left.  She's got some curves.


The photo was taken in daylight. The colours should be quite accurate. I never even thought about naming the colours, but I think you are right: darker cornflower blue. 
I just went to locate the curvy bag. She is on a high shelf. I must remember to get a ladder and take more pictures of her.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My blue bags:  Henri Bendel Waldorf Satchel and Lady Dior in navy blue.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Blue is my favorite color so I have many!
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took last year.
> The first four are vintage (or near vintage) Coach and fifth is more recent Coach.
> View attachment 5344674
> 
> 
> Balenciaga, BV, Coach.
> View attachment 5344675
> 
> 
> both Balenciaga.
> View attachment 5344678
> 
> 
> All Coach.
> View attachment 5344687
> 
> vintage Coach.
> View attachment 5344689
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel
> 
> View attachment 5344691
> 
> 
> new since last year, Brahmin.
> View attachment 5344692
> 
> 
> Also new since last year, Kate Spade.
> View attachment 5344693


Wow, what a collection of blue bags! I really love the Coach bag with the red trim in the first picture and the shark bag charm in picture 4 makes me smile!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> It was a great purchase.
> She’s a big hobo but a lovely bag. It’s interesting what does well on the preloved market and what doesn’t. The interiors of my Coach bags are often better structured for storing things than many of my Mulberry bags.
> 
> Beautiful bags and print.
> 
> I always think it sounds like collecting is a part of what makes you who you are @cowgirlsboots and you appear to know, nurture and celebrate that with my great respect.



Thank-you so much dear @Katinahat


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

One last one -- Trendy CC.  Sorry I could not post them all together.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I would have a hard time with blue unless it was dark, I don't mind a grey-blue, straight navy or slightly green-blue. I would consider a royal blue if it were small enough, it's a nice pop. I'm happy with these though. I like navy with black, olive, grey, green and most colours.
> 
> Current *blues *
> 
> Gucci Aviation blue Large BTH, it can look grey, in fact I can use it as a grey
> 
> View attachment 5344965
> 
> 
> Navy vintage Chanel (with sister (black) 1969 Gucci)
> 
> View attachment 5344968
> 
> 
> I obviously love burgundy with navy, MJ Venetia
> 
> View attachment 5344967
> 
> 
> Another vintage, H Sac Mallette, with unworn 1971 navy Gucci lady's heeled loafers. You think Gucci's shoes are great now until you look at a pair from 50 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5344971
> 
> 
> Gucci Babushka TH Boston (bottom-right)- in Prussian blue yup still have her, loud, heavy and proud - the Gucci 1976 clutch with enamel hw is navy (top-right)
> 
> View attachment 5344980
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine Prussian blue
> 
> View attachment 5344990



Your vintage H is adorable!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> One last one -- Trendy CC.  Sorry I could not post them all together.
> View attachment 5345425


Your blues are all amazing! The Dior is stunning!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> OMG, I am so far behind, I don't even know where to start, lol.  I think I will just start with the blue bags, and try and catch up with the others later.
> @cowgirlsboots , I love that unusual shaped blue handbag on the front left.  So cute!  Would love to see a close-up picture of that one when you have a moment.
> @Sparkletastic, both your blue bags are gorgeous.  And your dark gray Chanel with the unusual chain is beautiful and unique.  Correct me if I'm mistaken, but do you have another gray?  For some reason, I keep thinking you have a lighter gray bag, but maybe I'm not remembering correctly.
> @880, I love blue grays and gray blues too.  I agree with you that your new Kelly seems to be a chameleon -- a beautiful and stylish one -- with a hint of green in some lighting, and a lovely blue in others. It's a lovely addition to your collection of elegant blue bags.
> @afroken, that is a very pretty pattern on your Massaccesi Flora and your Athena is a chic, classic navy blue.
> Also, wishing you a very happy birthday and hope you are having lots of fun on your birthday weekend!


You have a good memory.   I have a pearly grey medium Chanel CF.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> My blue bags:  Henri Bendel Waldorf Satchel and Lady Dior in navy blue.
> View attachment 5345420
> 
> View attachment 5345422


 That Lady Dior is stunning!!! What a pretty color!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’ve just been tidying away my bags from this afternoon’s photoshoot and put away my Mini Alexa too after using it yesterday. I noticed a very slight shadow on the back and unfortunately there is a a little bit of dye transfer from my jeans yesterday. I’ve worn long coats other days but that isn’t always going to be practical. Being a crossbody fan I’m used to this but it’s sad to see on this lovely new bag. I gave it a quick clean which has definitely helped.
> 
> Options:
> 1. Only wear this bag with colour fast clothing thus decreasing wears.
> 2. Keep it as well cleaned and treated as possible and use it with all clothing but carefully.
> 3. Try to accept this issue and wear the bag I love with joy.
> 
> I’m thinking it has to be 2 or 3. I don’t need to be able to sell it on. What do you think?



Wear it and enjoy it! If some colour transfer happens you can hopefully always clean it away. Otherwise it will add to the story of life of your bag. You love this bag and shouldn´t limit the wear just because of potential wear and tear. 
Yesterday I noticed my mustard New Lock is showing some new signs of wear. At first I felt guilty for dragging this bag around, but then realized: that´s life! And finally I´m USING a handbag and ENJOYING it!


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @papertiger, that is such an incredibly stylish outfit (last picture) with your Gucci python Catherine.  Love it!  And your Sac Mallette is adorable -- tell me more about this bag.  I don't know anything about it.
> And add me to the list of admirers of that Gucci Aviation bag.  I am amazed at how versatile that color is!



Thank you so much, I'm even wondering if I have the (TF for) Gucci coat anymore, yikes, I hope I do. I'd like to find a Fendi coat I know I still have somewhere, both are cold weather coats and it's March. 

The H Sac Mallette is a handbag originally made for travel so you could carry you most precious items on you at all times. The handbag (a 404) is connected to a separate jewellery case underneath. The top part is leather lined, the lower box in velvet with a velvet cushion. 

My aunt passed my gran's collection between ggdaughters rather than split them between her and my mother. My cousin was given the  Kelly (apparently being married gives one first choice) my sister got - I can't remember which now - and I got this. I think it's late 1940s, which makes sense because I also have my gran's white clutch which is def a 40s piece. The colour is officially Bleu Marine in Box leather and the hw is solid brass. Mine is the Small size (26cm) but they come in larger (and heavier). They're not that expensive preloved, but _this_ one is irreplaceable. 

There's definitely something about that part of the Art Deco era I really like (hence so many Gucci Bamboo handles). I had it H spa-d and I know the person who worked on it, she's a great admirer of H vintage and she actually asked Head Office if she could. She wrote a note reminding me to always wear gloves or tie a twilly around the handle. I do use a twilly and I keep it inside when not in use, but I had to laugh at the advice. How many H bags sold at $$$$$$ daily, but _I'm_ the one who gets strict instructions to always handle _my_ bag with gloves.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> OMG, I am so far behind, I don't even know where to start, lol.  I think I will just start with the blue bags, and try and catch up with the others later.
> @cowgirlsboots , I love that unusual shaped blue handbag on the front left.  So cute!  Would love to see a close-up picture of that one when you have a moment.
> @Sparkletastic, both your blue bags are gorgeous.  And your dark gray Chanel with the unusual chain is beautiful and unique.  Correct me if I'm mistaken, but do you have another gray?  For some reason, I keep thinking you have a lighter gray bag, but maybe I'm not remembering correctly.
> @880, I love blue grays and gray blues too.  I agree with you that your new Kelly seems to be a chameleon -- a beautiful and stylish one -- with a hint of green in some lighting, and a lovely blue in others. It's a lovely addition to your collection of elegant blue bags.
> @afroken, that is a very pretty pattern on your Massaccesi Flora and your Athena is a chic, classic navy blue.
> Also, wishing you a very happy birthday and hope you are having lots of fun on your birthday weekend!



Hopefully I will remember to take photos for you tomorrow. The bag is on a high shelf. I need a ladder to get to it.


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> My blue bags:  Henri Bendel Waldorf Satchel and Lady Dior in navy blue.
> View attachment 5345420
> 
> View attachment 5345422



Wow, I didn't realise you had so many serious blues, beautifully serous though


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> My only 2 blue bags.
> A Bottega veneta given to me by my mother-in-law.
> And my denim YSL. (Not sure if it belongs but it is mostly blue lol)
> 
> View attachment 5345392



How lucky are you to have such a nice MIL!!!! Love Romas, great work and shopping bags


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hopefully I will remember to take photos for you tomorrow. The bag is on a high shelf. I need a ladder to get to it.


No worries if it's in a hard to reach spot, and hard to get to.  And be careful with the ladder, especially when carrying things down with your hands full.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> You have a good memory.   I have a pearly grey medium Chanel CF.
> That Lady Dior is stunning!!! What a pretty color!


Thank you, I am wondering what on earth I was thinking when I was debating letting it go, lol.  This is really a daytime color -- the day light brings out the rich hues of the blue, which get completely subdued at night time.

@dcooney4, thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> So many beautiful bags - thank you all for sharing them! I am woefully behind - life happened as it does and it took precedence over everything else.
> But - I’ll catch up!
> Here is my one yellow bag - Ferragamo Trifolio
> View attachment 5345240
> 
> My one pink bag (though I look for something in leather) - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> View attachment 5345241
> 
> And my blue bags - unchanged since
> 2020 - Dior Be Dior, Hermes Dalvy in navy box, and my Picotin in Vibrato
> View attachment 5345242


Every time I see your pico I think about wanting to be your bag twin, except in orange.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much, I'm even wondering if I have the (TF for) Gucci coat anymore, yikes, I hope I do. I'd like to find a Fendi coat I know I still have somewhere, both are cold weather coats and it's March.
> 
> The H Sac Mallette is a handbag originally made for travel so you could carry you most precious items on you at all times. The handbag (a 404) is connected to a separate jewellery case underneath. The top part is leather lined, the lower box in velvet with a velvet cushion.
> 
> My aunt passed my gran's collection between ggdaughters rather than split them between her and my mother. My cousin was given the  Kelly (apparently being married gives one first choice) my sister got - I can't remember which now - and I got this. I think it's late 1940s, which makes sense because I also have my gran's white clutch which is def a 40s piece. The colour is officially Bleu Marine in Box leather and the hw is solid brass. Mine is the Small size (26cm) but they come in larger (and heavier). They're not that expensive preloved, but _this_ one is irreplaceable.
> 
> There's definitely something about that part of the Art Deco era I really like (hence so many Gucci Bamboo handles). I had it H spa-d and I know the person who worked on it, she's a great admirer of H vintage and she actually asked Head Office if she could. She wrote a note reminding me to always wear gloves or tie a twilly around the handle. I do use a twilly and I keep it inside when not in use, but I had to laugh at the advice. How many H bags sold at $$$$$$ daily, but _I'm_ the one who gets strict instructions to always handle _my_ bag with gloves.


Thank you!  I enjoyed your entire post.  How lovely and interesting that it has a separate jewelry case underneath.  I think you got a beautiful and unique piece.  I would assume these are very hard to find nowadays, especially in this size.  Sounds like the person who worked on it is a true admirer of beautiful vintage bags, and cared enough to write that note because she loved the bag.

Hope you find your Fendi and Gucci coats!  I love a stylish coat and it sounds like you have some great pieces.  They do occupy a lot of space in the closet though, so one needs a large closet (or creative storage solutions) to accommodate a coat collection.

Thank you for the compliments on the blue bags.  I think my favorite blues are a midnight blue, a good rich navy blue, blue gray,  cloud blue, and baby blue.  I also love turquoise and blue green aquamarine shades, but I don't have anything in these brighter "pop of color" shades.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Can I ask what color that BV in the second photo is?


I don't know. The BV is vintage.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Those vintage Coaches are so smart, but I also love your BVs and Bals, blue obviously looks good on hobos.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> As you know I love blue. I have removed a couple lately but these are the ones that remain. I still have two that are mostly blue but will put in the multicolored section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5344897
> View attachment 5344898
> View attachment 5344899
> View attachment 5344900
> View attachment 5344901
> View attachment 5344902
> View attachment 5344903
> View attachment 5344904
> View attachment 5344905
> View attachment 5344906
> View attachment 5344907


I still wish I had gotten that first one!


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> thnk you @Sunshine mama, @Katinahat and @dcooney4  !
> 
> 
> Yours is perfect! gorgeous!  @whateve, I love the range of your blue bags!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I
> I adore the variety of blues you have. These are fantastic. Blue heaven!


Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I was thinking about my off-white Chanel and other light bags because of another thread in the Chanel forum. *I don't I ever put away those lighter bags without wiping-down first, it's just an additional chore with light and bright bags. *Grime and colour transfer are more easily lifted off ASAP.



What do you use to wipe your bags down with?


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Your bottle carrier is gorgeous! That’s a great idea. I’m afraid if I take a WB I go for tightening it up and carrying it in my bags but I try to keep it upright. I used to be a camel and never need to carry water. It’s never that hot here for a start. My meds made me more thirsty initially so I bought a smaller WB and carried that. It was just post lockdown so mostly out walking and in my KS nylon bags.
> 
> 
> Love your purples. Lovely bags in quite different shades.
> 
> All gorgeous. It’s s good point about black and darker blues. I wouldn’t do that either,  with shoes, bags or other accessories. Brighter royal blues, teals, steel blues etc can all look good with black IMO but I tend not to pair them often as I have other choices. Your Miss Dior is a wonderful example of that. It’s a beautiful bag that must go well with black.
> 
> These are amazing bags and I love the styling pictures you’ve posted too. I like the way you hand carry your medium sized bags. It’s very elegant. What a friend you are to gift that amazing bag. I see your point. It seemed quite structured to be a comfortable shoulder carry though. I love your new bleu orage. It’s great you can make depreciation work for you.
> 
> Ooo, lovely bags. I always like a Bal city when I see it but the Massaccesi Flora is such a beautiful piece. Great stats.
> 
> You have a wonderful array of blue bags in every shade and style @whateve ! I love the way you seem to make a collage of your bags/photos. How do you do that? Hard to pick a favourite from so many but I love the Bals and also the Henri Bendel piece but they are all gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Wow! Omg you are clearly the queen of blue bags!!! These are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> That Gucci Aviation just ruined my week lol. LOVE. Must have one…
> 
> 
> 
> Omg right?


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I’ve just been tidying away my bags from this afternoon’s photoshoot and put away my Mini Alexa too after using it yesterday. I noticed a very slight shadow on the back and unfortunately there is a a little bit of dye transfer from my jeans yesterday. I’ve worn long coats other days but that isn’t always going to be practical. Being a crossbody fan I’m used to this but it’s sad to see on this lovely new bag. I gave it a quick clean which has definitely helped.
> 
> Options:
> 1. Only wear this bag with colour fast clothing thus decreasing wears.
> 2. Keep it as well cleaned and treated as possible and use it with all clothing but carefully.
> 3. Try to accept this issue and wear the bag I love with joy.
> 
> I’m thinking it has to be 2 or 3. I don’t need to be able to sell it on. What do you think?


Use a protective conditioner on the bag and recondition frequently. I use Blackrocks leather n rich. If dye transfer happens, the layer of conditioner protects the bag. You can clean it off, then recondition. Try not to let it spoil your enjoyment of the bag.


----------



## poopsie

I have one blue purse. Turns out I'm not really a "pop of  color" gal so it rarely----as in if ever---- sees the light of day
Maybe I'll be able to break my black bag only rut one of these days


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> So many beautiful bags - thank you all for sharing them! I am woefully behind - life happened as it does and it took precedence over everything else.
> But - I’ll catch up!
> Here is my one yellow bag - Ferragamo Trifolio
> View attachment 5345240
> 
> My one pink bag (though I look for something in leather) - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> View attachment 5345241
> 
> And my blue bags - unchanged since
> 2020 - Dior Be Dior, Hermes Dalvy in navy box, and my Picotin in Vibrato
> View attachment 5345242


That yellow is amazing! I just painted my laundry room a vivid yellow like this and I keep going in there to admire it.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Depends on the light and the pic
> 
> Same bag:
> 
> Blue
> 
> View attachment 5345331
> 
> 
> Grey
> 
> View attachment 5345328


I love both iterations!


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> My only 2 blue bags.
> A Bottega veneta given to me by my mother-in-law.
> And my denim YSL. (Not sure if it belongs but it is mostly blue lol)
> 
> View attachment 5345392


Love that BV!


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @whateve,  I need a  fainting couch -- your range of blues are truly amazing!  I think your turquoise blues -- Balenciaga, BV and Coach -- along with your Henri Bendel might just be my favorites from among your amazing collection.
> @dcooney4,  your Tory Burch with top handles is adorable -- looks like a doctor's style handbag (if that's what they're called?)  And that camera bag with the tassle (I think it's seventh in the row if I counted correctly) is a lovely, moody shade of blue.


What a great compliment! Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> What do you use to wipe your bags down with?



When I say soap and water I mean, a lick of soap on a barely damp, clean sponge, then wiped-off with the other side and patted dry immediately. 

I know some people use baby wipes but those things are mostly with alcohol and non-biodegradable.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> My blue bags:  Henri Bendel Waldorf Satchel and Lady Dior in navy blue.
> View attachment 5345420
> 
> View attachment 5345422


I love the shade of your Dior!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow, what a collection of blue bags! I really love the Coach bag with the red trim in the first picture and the shark bag charm in picture 4 makes me smile!


Thank you! That two tone Coach is one of my all time favorites. It is a 1991 reissue of a 1960s Bonnie Cashin design (one of the first Coach handbags ever made).

I'm carrying the bag with shark charm today.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> One last one -- Trendy CC.  Sorry I could not post them all together.
> View attachment 5345425


I love this blue with the GHW.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I know I'm late with this but here are my Feb stats (a record month!):

*February stats:*

Bags in: 1
Bags out: 1 

Bags carried: 14(!!!)

I sold my LV Capucines PM as it was just too formal for an everyday look in my wardrobe, and I broke even on the sale (bought it preloved several years ago).  I brought in another CF in an amazing mermaid green (using some Saks gift cards so the price was much easier to swallow ) - I've worn it a couple times and I'm very pleased with how it looks when styled casually.

I also was about to sell my LV Favorite MM (hadn't worn it in over a year ) and had uploaded it for a quote from FP, but decided to wear it one more time and I decided I couldn't part with it. It fills a gap in my wardrobe for a super durable, casual crossbody that I can wear to outdoor barbecues (as long as there is no actual smoke around), sporting events, etc. without worrying about wear and tear.

I've had one bag in my wardrobe that I'm just waiting to use until my life returns to normal(?) - the Lady Dior small in blush/fard. It's brand new with tags and it's been sitting in my bag closet for over a year. I'm confident my life will return to normal (traveling, living in a city, nice dinners on the weekend) at some point in the next year or two and I envisioned wearing this bag out to nice dinners. But it just feels bad to have it sitting in my closet unused. I bought it for a much lower price than current retail ($3950 when I bought it pre-increases, $5300 now) so I'm hesitant to sell it because I definitely wouldn't repurchase it at the current price. I should keep it at least until my life returns to normal to see how much use I get out of it, right? Would appreciate the wisdom of the crowd!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Every time I see your pico I think about wanting to be your bag twin, except in orange.


YASS! I do watch for that bag - haven’t forgotten! 


whateve said:


> That yellow is amazing! I just painted my laundry room a vivid yellow like this and I keep going in there to admire it.


Thank you sweetheart! I can imagine how fantastic that color must be in a cheery laundry room, mine is a buttery yellow - and I often just go in there and stand, enjoying the sunny glow. (I even have an Instagram post rhapsodizing about my laundry room )
I’m sorry I’m so behind - but I’m sending you and everyone major high fives.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

ItsPurseonal said:


> I know I'm late with this but here are my Feb stats (a record month!):
> 
> *February stats:*
> 
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 1
> 
> Bags carried: 14(!!!)
> 
> I sold my LV Capucines PM as it was just too formal for an everyday look in my wardrobe, and I broke even on the sale (bought it preloved several years ago).  I brought in another CF in an amazing mermaid green (using some Saks gift cards so the price was much easier to swallow ) - I've worn it a couple times and I'm very pleased with how it looks when styled casually.
> 
> I also was about to sell my LV Favorite MM (hadn't worn it in over a year ) and had uploaded it for a quote from FP, but decided to wear it one more time and I decided I couldn't part with it. It fills a gap in my wardrobe for a super durable, casual crossbody that I can wear to outdoor barbecues (as long as there is no actual smoke around), sporting events, etc. without worrying about wear and tear.
> 
> I've had one bag in my wardrobe that I'm just waiting to use until my life returns to normal(?) - the Lady Dior small in blush/fard. It's brand new with tags and it's been sitting in my bag closet for over a year. I'm confident my life will return to normal (traveling, living in a city, nice dinners on the weekend) at some point in the next year or two and I envisioned wearing this bag out to nice dinners. But it just feels bad to have it sitting in my closet unused. I bought it for a much lower price than current retail ($3950 when I bought it pre-increases, $5300 now) so I'm hesitant to sell it because I definitely wouldn't repurchase it at the current price. I should keep it at least until my life returns to normal to see how much use I get out of it, right? Would appreciate the wisdom of the crowd!


Yes, I'd keep it. I think normal life isn't too far off.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> YASS! I do watch for that bag - haven’t forgotten!
> 
> Thank you sweetheart! I can imagine how fantastic that color must be in a cheery laundry room, mine is a buttery yellow - and I often just go in there and stand, enjoying the sunny glow. (I even have an Instagram post rhapsodizing about my laundry room )
> I’m sorry I’m so behind - but I’m sending you and everyone major high fives.


Funny thing, I was going to go with a much softer yellow, but every paint color I picked out, DH said that isn't yellow! So I picked the yellowest one I could find! When it was first done I thought I had made a terrible mistake but once the cabinets, appliances and sink were in, it looked beautiful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

ItsPurseonal said:


> I've had one bag in my wardrobe that I'm just waiting to use until my life returns to normal(?) - the Lady Dior small in blush/fard. It's brand new with tags and it's been sitting in my bag closet for over a year. I'm confident my life will return to normal (traveling, living in a city, nice dinners on the weekend) at some point in the next year or two and I envisioned wearing this bag out to nice dinners. But it just feels bad to have it sitting in my closet unused. I bought it for a much lower price than current retail ($3950 when I bought it pre-increases, $5300 now) so I'm hesitant to sell it because I definitely wouldn't repurchase it at the current price. I should keep it at least until my life returns to normal to see how much use I get out of it, right? Would appreciate the wisdom of the crowd!


I would keep it.   Is there any reason why you would not use it casually?  The small Lady Dior can be easily worn crossbody and goes with casual attire, and fard/blush is a very versatile color.  I wear my Lady Dior bags for casual outings like visits to the mall or even while running errands.


Cookiefiend said:


> So many beautiful bags - thank you all for sharing them! I am woefully behind - life happened as it does and it took precedence over everything else.
> But - I’ll catch up!
> Here is my one yellow bag - Ferragamo Trifolio
> View attachment 5345240
> 
> My one pink bag (though I look for something in leather) - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> View attachment 5345241
> 
> And my blue bags - unchanged since
> 2020 - Dior Be Dior, Hermes Dalvy in navy box, and my Picotin in Vibrato
> View attachment 5345242


Nice array of blues!  Love the Be Dior bag.   You mentioned looking for a pink bag in  leather.  What shade of pink are you thinking about?  There was a gorgeous fuchsia pink Studio bag in the Ferragamo thread, but perhaps you want to try a different style since you already have a Studio (your absolutely gorgeous red one).


Sunshine mama said:


> This is an older photo of another pink bag.
> I love the trapezoidal shape, the half moon handle, and the soft grownup pink shade of this bag.
> The thick stitching  reminds me of old Amish quilted blankets and comforts me somehow when I look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343966


Love this shade of pink!  What is it called?

@lill_canele, I've looked at the BV Roma off and on as I really like the bag.  What do you think of it?  And denim YSL definitely fits in with blue week!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ItsPurseonal said:


> I know I'm late with this but here are my Feb stats (a record month!):
> 
> *February stats:*
> 
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 1
> 
> Bags carried: 14(!!!)
> 
> I sold my LV Capucines PM as it was just too formal for an everyday look in my wardrobe, and I broke even on the sale (bought it preloved several years ago).  I brought in another CF in an amazing mermaid green (using some Saks gift cards so the price was much easier to swallow ) - I've worn it a couple times and I'm very pleased with how it looks when styled casually.
> 
> I also was about to sell my LV Favorite MM (hadn't worn it in over a year ) and had uploaded it for a quote from FP, but decided to wear it one more time and I decided I couldn't part with it. It fills a gap in my wardrobe for a super durable, casual crossbody that I can wear to outdoor barbecues (as long as there is no actual smoke around), sporting events, etc. without worrying about wear and tear.
> 
> I've had one bag in my wardrobe that I'm just waiting to use until my life returns to normal(?) - the Lady Dior small in blush/fard. It's brand new with tags and it's been sitting in my bag closet for over a year. I'm confident my life will return to normal (traveling, living in a city, nice dinners on the weekend) at some point in the next year or two and I envisioned wearing this bag out to nice dinners. But it just feels bad to have it sitting in my closet unused. I bought it for a much lower price than current retail ($3950 when I bought it pre-increases, $5300 now) so I'm hesitant to sell it because I definitely wouldn't repurchase it at the current price. I should keep it at least until my life returns to normal to see how much use I get out of it, right? Would appreciate the wisdom of the crowd!


I’d *definitely* keep the LD. As @Purses & Perfumes mentioned, I would wear a small LD casually. Try googling for images to give you inspiration.


----------



## lill_canele

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I would keep it.   Is there any reason why you would not use it casually?  The small Lady Dior can be easily worn crossbody and goes with casual attire, and fard/blush is a very versatile color.
> 
> Nice array of blues!  Love the Be Dior bag.   You mentioned looking for a pink bag in  leather.  What shade of pink are you thinking about?  There was a gorgeous fuchsia pink Studio bag in the Ferragamo thread, but perhaps you want to try a different style since you already have a Studio (your absolutely gorgeous red one).
> 
> Love this shade of pink!  What is it called?
> 
> @lill_canele, I've looked at the BV Roma off and on as I really like the bag.  What do you think of it?  And denim YSL definitely fits in with blue week!



Thanks! I love BV leather! The Roma is definitely very well made and, unlike some BV styles, is a more structured design (which is more my preference).
This is the size small and can carry plenty! For the amount of leather it has, it isn’t as heavy as it looks. (But not a particularly light either) However, once you start putting in a decent amount of stuff the weight does add up and the shoulder strap is thin and I don’t find it very comfortable so I don’t really use it. 
The bottom of the bag is more on the soft side though and does not have feet. This is a bit of a pet peeve of mine but it’s not a deal breaker and it’s just something I need to be mindful of when putting things into the bag.
The suede interior is also super nice but I know some people like suede interior and others don’t.
Overall I enjoy this bag and especially the yummy BV leather. It is definitely a bag of substance and quality. I didn’t use it as often as I would have liked in the past because I wasn’t into colors. (Still not great with it but I’m improving) But I love the rich blue color and I am looking forward to giving her more love this summer!


----------



## lill_canele

whateve said:


> Love that BV!



Thank you!


----------



## lill_canele

papertiger said:


> How lucky are you to have such a nice MIL!!!! Love Romas, great work and shopping bags



Thank you!  BV leather is so yummy! Yes, glad (and fortunate lol) that she likes me!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I would keep it.   Is there any reason why you would not use it casually?  The small Lady Dior can be easily worn crossbody and goes with casual attire, and fard/blush is a very versatile color.  I wear my Lady Dior bags for casual outings like visits to the mall or even while running errands.
> 
> Nice array of blues!  Love the Be Dior bag.   You mentioned looking for a pink bag in  leather.  What shade of pink are you thinking about?  There was a gorgeous fuchsia pink Studio bag in the Ferragamo thread, but perhaps you want to try a different style since you already have a Studio (your absolutely gorgeous red one).
> 
> Love this shade of pink!  What is it called?
> 
> @lill_canele, I've looked at the BV Roma off and on as I really like the bag.  What do you think of it?  And denim YSL definitely fits in with blue week!


Thank you! 
I love the Studio, and I am always on the lookout for another… I love the smooth leather though. We were in FL in January, I poured through the store looking for either the Studio or the Trifolio in a gorgeous tan - but I didn’t see anything. 
I’m looking for the same shade of pink as the MZ Wallace I have - I just love the color! 
I‘ve been looking at the Aspinal (almost bought it last year, looks similar to a Kelly), but haven’t fallen yet.
I’m going to look at the Ferragamo thread though - such an under appreciated brand!


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> When I say soap and water I mean, a lick of soap on a barely damp, clean sponge, then wiped-off with the other side and patted dry immediately.
> 
> I know some people use baby wipes but those things are mostly with alcohol and non-biodegradable.


I’ve used alcohol-free baby wipes. For instance, Water Wipes are like 97/98% water. Never had an issue.


----------



## 880

ItsPurseonal said:


> should keep it at least until my life returns to normal to see how much use I get out of it, right





whateve said:


> Yes, I'd keep it. I think normal life isn't too far off.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> I would keep it. Is there any reason why you would not use it casually?





Sparkletastic said:


> I would wear a small LD casually


Agree with everyone who has weighed in, @ItsPurseonal 
keep the LD and start wearing it casually ; it’s a beautiful and versatile bag


----------



## Jereni

Wow this thread flew today!



Katinahat said:


> I’m breaking from a crazy day to post my blues. Spent the last hour in a crisis meeting due to Covid numbers. I don’t work Sundays but there is little choice.
> 
> So here are the blues to restore some serenity to my mind. Those with sharp eyes can tell I like blue due to the house styling in the background (blue velvet upholstery in several of my rooms). First the group shot then individuals. I’ve added in my Tiffany Victoria sunglasses and Porcelain Blue Darley wallet as they seem well matched with the other blues here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345113
> 
> First my Orla Kiely blue cats oilcloth backpack. Cute and practical.
> View attachment 5345119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mini Quilted Cara in steel blue with SHW bought in January sales 2016. It’s quite small but came into its own as a backpack during lockdown walks. I’ve used it loads. It can shoulder or hand carry too and looks good casually or formally.
> View attachment 5345115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Coach Mercer in Navy with GHW was added in summer 2018. This has great sections and compartments inside it. Top handle crossbody easy to carry.
> View attachment 5345116
> 
> The blue sea Bayswater Tote GHW was added in February 2020 (valentines from DH). It’s a great work bag but I think I’d use it for shopping and other day trips too.
> View attachment 5345121
> 
> And finally the navy quilted Lottie GHW which DH bought me for a wedding we are going to next month and which you’ve all seen recently.
> View attachment 5345124



Beautiful, BEAUTIFUL blues! Like others, I especially admire the Cara and the Lottie. And having just felt the Mulberry tote in person the other day, but fof that also.



DME said:


> All of your lovely Mulberry posts have me researching the brand online. We’re hopeful to get back to London soon and a stop to check out some Mulberry is going on my list since I think the cost is better there than here in the U.S. Darn you! But in a really good way, of course.



Same here, @Katinahat is making it more likely that I’m going to buy a Mulberry soon lol!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> My blue bags:  Henri Bendel Waldorf Satchel and Lady Dior in navy blue.
> View attachment 5345420
> 
> View attachment 5345422



That Lady Dior  



Purses & Perfumes said:


> One last one -- Trendy CC.  Sorry I could not post them all together.
> View attachment 5345425



Aww this is gorgeous! Seems like a gorgeous, ever-so-slightly robins egg blue?



ItsPurseonal said:


> I know I'm late with this but here are my Feb stats (a record month!):
> 
> *February stats:*
> 
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 1
> 
> Bags carried: 14(!!!)
> 
> I sold my LV Capucines PM as it was just too formal for an everyday look in my wardrobe, and I broke even on the sale (bought it preloved several years ago).  I brought in another CF in an amazing mermaid green (using some Saks gift cards so the price was much easier to swallow ) - I've worn it a couple times and I'm very pleased with how it looks when styled casually.
> 
> I also was about to sell my LV Favorite MM (hadn't worn it in over a year ) and had uploaded it for a quote from FP, but decided to wear it one more time and I decided I couldn't part with it. It fills a gap in my wardrobe for a super durable, casual crossbody that I can wear to outdoor barbecues (as long as there is no actual smoke around), sporting events, etc. without worrying about wear and tear.
> 
> I've had one bag in my wardrobe that I'm just waiting to use until my life returns to normal(?) - the Lady Dior small in blush/fard. It's brand new with tags and it's been sitting in my bag closet for over a year. I'm confident my life will return to normal (traveling, living in a city, nice dinners on the weekend) at some point in the next year or two and I envisioned wearing this bag out to nice dinners. But it just feels bad to have it sitting in my closet unused. I bought it for a much lower price than current retail ($3950 when I bought it pre-increases, $5300 now) so I'm hesitant to sell it because I definitely wouldn't repurchase it at the current price. I should keep it at least until my life returns to normal to see how much use I get out of it, right? Would appreciate the wisdom of the crowd!



The wisdom of the crowd wants pics!!!


----------



## Jereni

Here is my teeny blue collection. It’s never been a color I’ve wanted much of in my handbag collection because I don’t usually care for blue bags with jeans, which I wear a lot of, or black pants, etc. 

Tory Burch Studio bag (on the trip with me currently)



And my Coach Marlie. I barely think of this bag as blue for some reason. In my head it’s ‘teal’ and I class it with my green bags. But in truth it’s more of an ‘ocean’ tone than teal.


----------



## Kimbashop

I am trying to catch up on this thread and am so far behind posting my own bags and stats. I am seriously *LOVING* all of these *blue bags* I'm seeing. I'm thinking that I need to move toward more blue bags as I'm realizing how versatile a color it is. 

Bag stats: 
*January*: 
Bags in: 1
Bags out: 0
Bags worn: 7

*February*: 
Bags in: 0
Bags out: 1
Bags worn: 13

I'm still catching up from last week in terms of bag pics. So, first, here are my *pink* and *purple* bags. Tomorrow, I will post my blue ones. 










Massacessi Soulmate Midi 
DeMeliier Mini Venice
Bottega Veneta Nodini
Massaccesi Diva Midi
Balenciaga First
Baleciaga MU clutch
Arayla Hepburn (no longer have -- gave it away to my colleague) 
Missing from photos: Longchamp LePliage tote in indigo purple


----------



## essiedub

I have been dutifully following all the great discussions here! My favorite thread!  Well every year I start to post my bags and then lose stem by green week. So this year, I’m using the weekly color to guide (sorta) what I carry. I really need to change the bags more frequently but so far I’ve been on a red kick.

Celine Ring tote in dark ruby and the Dior WOC for weekends 





The Dior is not so cherry red as the photo shows but more of a coppery red.
I am using the H glove holder to hold up the handles on the Celine .. otherwise it’s just a funky charm Or  sometimes used to keep sunglasses handy. I think I want @880’s Valextra glasses holder but last thing I need is another SLG.

I see that it‘s blue week...behind as usual.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> I am trying to catch up on this thread and am so far behind posting my own bags and stats. I am seriously *LOVING* all of these *blue bags* I'm seeing. I'm thinking that I need to move toward more blue bags as I'm realizing how versatile a color it is.
> 
> Bag stats:
> *January*:
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 0
> Bags worn: 7
> 
> *February*:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> Bags worn: 13
> 
> I'm still catching up from last week in terms of bag pics. So, first, here are my *pink* and *purple* bags. Tomorrow, I will post my blue ones.
> 
> View attachment 5345533
> View attachment 5345534
> View attachment 5345535
> View attachment 5345536
> View attachment 5345538
> View attachment 5345540
> View attachment 5345548
> 
> 
> Massacessi Soulmate Midi
> DeMeliier Mini Venice
> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Massaccesi Diva Midi
> Balenciaga First
> Baleciaga MU clutch
> Arayla Hepburn (no longer have -- gave it away to my colleague)
> Missing from photos: Longchamp LePliage tote in indigo purple


I love your nodini! I've been wanting one of these. That color is amazing.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

lill_canele said:


> Thanks! I love BV leather! The Roma is definitely very well made and, unlike some BV styles, is a more structured design (which is more my preference).
> This is the size small and can carry plenty! For the amount of leather it has, it isn’t as heavy as it looks. (But not a particularly light either) However, once you start putting in a decent amount of stuff the weight does add up and the shoulder strap is thin and I don’t find it very comfortable so I don’t really use it.
> The bottom of the bag is more on the soft side though and does not have feet. This is a bit of a pet peeve of mine but it’s not a deal breaker and it’s just something I need to be mindful of when putting things into the bag.
> The suede interior is also super nice but I know some people like suede interior and others don’t.
> Overall I enjoy this bag and especially the yummy BV leather. It is definitely a bag of substance and quality. I didn’t use it as often as I would have liked in the past because I wasn’t into colors. (Still not great with it but I’m improving) But I love the rich blue color and I am looking forward to giving her more love this summer!


Thank you for the detailed review!  I'm with you regarding structured bags; they are also my preference.  It's one of the things I like about the Roma.  I love the color you have, but was also eyeing a black one in Nordstrom I think some years ago.  I think it was a mini but really more of a small size and I loved the textured/aged gold hardware against the black leather.   The hardware really makes this bag stand out.  Feet on a bag are always preferable, but it's not a deal breaker for me.  Suede interior is not my preference though...
I guess they're not making this bag anymore?  I don't follow BV very closely.  Enjoy your bag, it's beautiful!


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> I love the Studio, and I am always on the lookout for another… I love the smooth leather though. We were in FL in January, I poured through the store looking for either the Studio or the Trifolio in a gorgeous tan - but I didn’t see anything.
> I’m looking for the same shade of pink as the MZ Wallace I have - I just love the color!
> I‘ve been looking at the Aspinal (almost bought it last year, looks similar to a Kelly), but haven’t fallen yet.
> I’m going to look at the Ferragamo thread though - such an under appreciated brand!


Ah, the fuchsia Studio is pebbled, not smooth.  Still very lovely, and I think available in outlets at this point?  Not sure.  Tan bags might be more easily available late summer and fall, although really, it's a year-round color, IMO.  Mulberry also has that deep, vibrant pink.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## lill_canele

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for the detailed review!  I'm with you regarding structured bags; they are also my preference.  It's one of the things I like about the Roma.  I love the color you have, but was also eyeing a black one in Nordstrom I think some years ago.  I think it was a mini but really more of a small size and I loved the textured/aged gold hardware against the black leather.   The hardware really makes this bag stand out.  Feet on a bag are always preferable, but it's not a deal breaker for me.  Suede interior is not my preference though...
> I guess they're not making this bag anymore?  I don't follow BV very closely.  Enjoy your bag, it's beautiful!
> 
> Ah, the fuchsia Studio is pebbled, not smooth.  Still very lovely, and I think available in outlets at this point?  Not sure.  Tan bags might be more easily available late summer and fall, although really, it's a year-round color, IMO.  Mulberry also has that deep, vibrant pink.  Good luck with your search!



Yes I think they don’t make this bag anymore, unfortunately. However, there’s quite a few on the pre-loved market with substantial mark-down if you’re still interested!
Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> I love your nodini! I've been wanting one of these. That color is amazing.


Thank you! The Nodini is a fantastic crossbody bag— so light you forget it’s there and such a perfect shape. I think this color is called Byzantine.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Have any of you paid over retail for a bag? I only have one bag that I paid more than original retail for and that’s because I bought it years after it was made and Chanel prices had far outstripped that original level. So, I didn’t mind.

But, now I want a bag that came out just a couple years ago. I missed it in stores where it sold out quickly. Now, if I want it, I’ll have to find a reseller to hunt it down and pay a premium (20%? 50%? more?) for the privilege. That makes me irritable at the idea but, it is what it is.

So my questions:
• Have you paid more than retail for a bag? If so, why? 
• How much more did you pay? 
• Are you happy with your decision?

Thanks!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Sparkletastic said:


> So my questions:
> • Have you paid more than retail for a bag? If so, why?
> • How much more did you pay?
> • Are you happy with your decision?
> 
> Thanks!



1) I’ve done so on two occasions, both Harveys bags. I did it because I knew I wanted the bag and couldn’t find it cheaper. In both cases, they were Harveys bags. 

Harveys is a California-based bag design and manufacturing company, who makes seatbelt bags. They’ll  have very small runs (50-500 of one design) and they have several thousand very passionate fans.

2) I bought a Love You to Pieces boat tote. Retail was $168, I bought it for $330 and got a bargain. Average resale was about $560. It’s now closer to $800. 

3) I love the bag. It’s my favorite travel/big bag. It’s durable as all get out, not obviously expensive, holds a ton. A little heavy, but lighter than a lot of materials. As I tell the Knight, it’s worth it if you use it.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> So my questions:
> • Have you paid more than retail for a bag? If so, why?
> • How much more did you pay?
> • Are you happy with your decision?



1- Only once- kind of (not quite over retail, but at an inflated MRSP). My Coach ombre Callie woc (pics attached from the web).







I was in Asia when it was released and the price for Coach abroad is massively marked up (over double the full retail price in the US stores). I went back and forth on buying the bag, because it is tiny and also has a divider in the centre, reducing the functionality of it.
The only other model with this quilting and colourway was far too ladylike and large for me to use (though the price difference between the two bags was negligible). A friend tried to convince me to get the larger size, but whenever I tried it on, I just couldn't see myself using it. It wasn't "me", even though it made more sense on paper to get the proper bag vs. the woc. The larger version that the majority would prefer:



By the time I decided  I wanted the woc and it was worth paying for, it was sold out. I was devastated.

2- When I found it "on sale" months later in another country (quotation because the sale price abroad was the actual full retail price in the US market), I jumped on it.
So, I got it for $350* at a time when it had hit outlets in the US and other tpf members were getting it for around $100! It really upset me for a few days because it felt insane that I paid so much more for it. Had it been their $225 vs. my $350 it would have been palatable, but I paid *so* much more than everyone else that I felt scammed by Coach. 
Then I remembered how upset I was when I thought I missed it entirely and knew it was worth that price for me. I only wish I hadn't felt bad about the decision at the start. 
It's their good luck to get it at a bargain and my good luck to get it at all! I shouldn't have been sour for those few days and became ashamed that I even got upset at all.

3- I am happy with my decision. It is amongst my top 3 favourite bags. It is absolutely unique, the colours match with everything in my wardrobe and the glovetanned leather is divine. No regrets whatsoever. I smile whenever I hold it. It's a forever bag in my collection. I've even worked out how to tetris my stuff around the interior divider (the only thing I wish I could remove but it is also leather, so I refuse to chop it out).

Applying my experience to your case now, I'd ask you to consider if you'd be upset if you miss out or if you'd be able to just wait for another beautiful bag to come around.
Most other bags I've missed out on didn't bother me and I wouldn't pay above retail for any others I've seen. I can always reason that I'll fall in love with something else so it's not worth it. This one- when I thought I'd missed my one chance- really upset me. That was what made me pounce when I found it again.

* I know the price point of this bag is laughable to most and wouldn't require this level of thought.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vintage Leather said:


> As I tell the Knight, it’s worth it if you use it.


Very good point. I’m thinking of selling a bag I don’t wear often to help fund the positively obscene price of the new bag. I know I will wear the “new” bag quite a bit, I’m just horrified at the cost. But, I need to make a decision because it’s actually 20% less than the other listings I’ve seen and likely will be gone any minute.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> Applying my experience to your case now, *I'd ask you to consider if you'd be upset if you miss out or if you'd be able to just wait for another beautiful bag to come around.*
> Most other bags I've missed out on didn't bother me and I wouldn't pay above retail for any others I've seen. I can always reason that I'll fall in love with something else so it's not worth it. This one- when I thought I'd missed my one chance- really upset me. That was what made me pounce when I found it again.
> 
> * I know the price point of this bag is laughable to most and wouldn't require this level of thought.
> 
> Hope that helps a little.


First, let me say, that WOC is adorable and I think you absolutely made the right choice between that and the larger size.

To your question, I’ll be devastated if I don’t get the bag. I’ve been hunting it for a few years and nothing else will meet this need - I’ve looked. But… the price is stupid IMO.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been hunting it for a few years


That right there would make me buy it immediately if I were in your shoes. The time spent cannot be returned and is worth more than the $ amount. Are you willing to spend a few more years waiting for a better price? You could spend those years enjoying the bag! 
Sorry to enable  but that is honestly how I would look at it.



Sparkletastic said:


> First, let me say, that WOC is adorable and I think you absolutely made the right choice between that and the larger size.


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> That right there would make me buy it immediately if I were in your shoes. The time spent cannot be returned and is worth more than the $ amount. Are you willing to spend a few more years waiting for a better price? You could spend those years enjoying the bag!
> Sorry to enable  but that is honestly how I would look at it.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I’ll never get a better price because the price will keep climbing. It’s really more of a should I buy it at all decision. If I don’t buy now, I never will.


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ll never get a better price because the price will keep climbing. It’s really more of a should I buy it at all decision. If I don’t buy now, I never will.



If you want the bag, then buy the bag! Try not to think about what could have been had you purchased it at retail; that ship has sailed. You are very thoughtful about your bag purchases and I’m sure this one is no different, so you’re not being impulsive. As @Vintage Leather said, it’s worth it if you’ll use it. And I suspect you’ll regret it if you don’t pull the trigger, especially since it sounds like prices on this bag will only continue to rise.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> If I don’t buy now, I never will.


If you don't....


Sparkletastic said:


> *I’ll be devastated* if I don’t get the bag


Get the bag that will bring joy! Life is so challenging as it is, fill it with what makes the days sweeter. 
So long as you're not going into debt for it (and I know you're too sensible for that), spoil yourself a little.


----------



## coffee2go

essiedub said:


> I have been dutifully following all the great discussions here! My favorite thread!  Well every year I start to post my bags and then lose stem by green week. So this year, I’m using the weekly color to guide (sorta) what I carry. I really need to change the bags more frequently but so far I’ve been on a red kick.
> 
> Celine Ring tote in dark ruby and the Dior WOC for weekends
> 
> View attachment 5345546
> View attachment 5345547
> 
> 
> The Dior is not so cherry red as the photo shows but more of a coppery red.
> I am using the H glove holder to hold up the handles on the Celine .. otherwise it’s just a funky charm Or  sometimes used to keep sunglasses handy. I think I want @880’s Valextra glasses holder but last thing I need is another SLG.
> 
> I see that it‘s blue week...behind as usual.



wow, what a lovely Celine ring bag! Can you share the pros and cons? Wear and tear? I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while, and would love to know some feedback


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Thank you! That two tone Coach is one of my all time favorites. It is a 1991 reissue of a 1960s Bonnie Cashin design (one of the first Coach handbags ever made).
> 
> I'm carrying the bag with shark charm today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345468


The leather on this is so beautiful. The shark cracks me up.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Here is my teeny blue collection. It’s never been a color I’ve wanted much of in my handbag collection because I don’t usually care for blue bags with jeans, which I wear a lot of, or black pants, etc.
> 
> Tory Burch Studio bag (on the trip with me currently)
> View attachment 5345519
> 
> 
> And my Coach Marlie. I barely think of this bag as blue for some reason. In my head it’s ‘teal’ and I class it with my green bags. But in truth it’s more of an ‘ocean’ tone than teal.
> View attachment 5345520


Love the teal coach. They are both adorable.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> I am trying to catch up on this thread and am so far behind posting my own bags and stats. I am seriously *LOVING* all of these *blue bags* I'm seeing. I'm thinking that I need to move toward more blue bags as I'm realizing how versatile a color it is.
> 
> Bag stats:
> *January*:
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 0
> Bags worn: 7
> 
> *February*:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> Bags worn: 13
> 
> I'm still catching up from last week in terms of bag pics. So, first, here are my *pink* and *purple* bags. Tomorrow, I will post my blue ones.
> 
> View attachment 5345533
> View attachment 5345534
> View attachment 5345535
> View attachment 5345536
> View attachment 5345538
> View attachment 5345540
> View attachment 5345548
> 
> 
> Massacessi Soulmate Midi
> DeMeliier Mini Venice
> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Massaccesi Diva Midi
> Balenciaga First
> Baleciaga MU clutch
> Arayla Hepburn (no longer have -- gave it away to my colleague)
> Missing from photos: Longchamp LePliage tote in indigo purple


Beautiful bags! That Nodini really makes me think of spring. Love it!


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> When I say soap and water I mean, a lick of soap on a barely damp, clean sponge, then wiped-off with the other side and patted dry immediately.
> 
> I know some people use baby wipes but those things are mostly with alcohol and non-biodegradable.


special kind of soap?   Hand soap?


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> special kind of soap?   Hand soap?



So long as it has no colour or fragrance (which is the kind I use anyway)

You can get glycerine saddle soap from Hermes, but it's the same at x 6 price.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Very good point. I’m thinking of selling a bag I don’t wear often to help fund the positively obscene price of the new bag. I know I will wear the “new” bag quite a bit, I’m just horrified at the cost. But, I need to make a decision because it’s actually 20% less than the other listings I’ve seen and likely will be gone any minute.


I have not seen you this excited about a bag in a long time, so I will be bad and say get it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> • Have you paid more than retail for a bag? If so, why?
> • How much more did you pay?
> • Are you happy with your decision?



I paid 20% over current resale prices for one bag because it was a specific rare color, leather, size combo and I didn't want to wait 3-5 years for it to come around again.   I ended up not loving the fit of the bag, so I am not happy with the decision because I could not return it.  

I routinely pay 20% over retail to buy scarves.   It takes me a very long time to decide if my love for a design is lasting or passing.   It is not unusual for e to fall out of love with a new pattern after about a year or two.   Waiting a long time to make a final decision means it is no longer in the boutique and has to be purchased in the retail market.  I feel ok about this.  The ridiculously long time that it takes me to decide means I make very few mistakes and rarely have to re-sell.   This has kept my total number of scarves low for a collector (high for an average person).   I probably have about 33% of the number of scarves that the typical Hermes collector does, so in overall money out the door, it is a money saving choice.  One of my favorite cashmere shawls, I paid 50% more for.  Another scarf that is sort of a cult favorite, I paid 80% over new retail.  The shawl was worth it because I adore it.  The cult favorite was a bad decision because it is hard to tie and wear.

So IMHO, whether it is worth it all depends on how happy you are with the bag after you get it.   If the bag is a real winner for you, it is worth a lot over retail.  If you are not sure, maybe only buy it if you can return it.  A decision mistake is painful if you paid a high price for it.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Very good point. I’m thinking of selling a bag I don’t wear often to help fund the positively obscene price of the new bag. I know I will wear the “new” bag quite a bit, I’m just horrified at the cost. But, I need to make a decision because it’s actually 20% less than the other listings I’ve seen and likely will be gone any minute.



So long as you follow your own rules then why not?


----------



## Katinahat

Quick shout out to tPF for colouring up in blue and yellow today. I’ve been checking the general threads to see if anyone has started a supportive thread and thinking of our Ukrainian friends and not seen anything. Horrific what is happening. Covid brought us to a standstill and changed our lives. We are still reeling from that and now this, a war in Europe. My thoughts are with everyone who is any way challenged by this awful situation.


----------



## 880

thank you for your post above re Ukraine @Katinahat. I think there is a thread on current events (I was looking for it last night) and also one on Ukrainian philanthropic ideas for donations. I read BBC, and the coverage is frightening.



Sparkletastic said:


> Have any of you paid over retail for a bag? I only have one bag that I paid more than original retail for and that’s because I bought it years after it was made and Chanel prices had far outstripped that original level. So, I didn’t mind.
> 
> But, now I want a bag that came out just a couple years ago. I missed it in stores where it sold out quickly. Now, if I want it, I’ll have to find a reseller to hunt it down and pay a premium (20%? 50%? more?) for the privilege. That makes me irritable at the idea but, it is what it is.
> 
> So my questions:
> • Have you paid more than retail for a bag? If so, why?
> • How much more did you pay?
> • Are you happy with your decision?
> 
> Thanks!


I prefer to buy bags at substantial discount (30-70% off is not uncommon)
from the boutique, I will pay retail if I know that I will get it back in cost per wear

I bought my moms dream bag  NIB Togo 30B craie, GHW, above retail, but no where near crazy reseller prices,  for her 75th birthday which happened during Covid shelter in place. It was a great opportunity to get it for her as I was unlikely to obtain that combination in the boutique any time soon, and I had been half heartedly perusing other listings which were extremely overpriced. Normally I get my mom a smaller bag gift or a CSGM etc., so this was way way out of the ordinary for me. This kind of gift is also unlikely to happen again (even though the price was not crazy reseller, it was still enough to make me wince and substantially more than anything I have ever spent on such a purchase). 

@Sparkletastic , I would not hesitate if you will get the value back in cost per wear or even sheer joy. You’ve had a very hard year and you deserve it! Hugs

@jblended, I love your multicolored bag! Great to see you posting!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Have any of you paid over retail for a bag? I only have one bag that I paid more than original retail for and that’s because I bought it years after it was made and Chanel prices had far outstripped that original level. So, I didn’t mind.
> 
> But, now I want a bag that came out just a couple years ago. I missed it in stores where it sold out quickly. Now, if I want it, I’ll have to find a reseller to hunt it down and pay a premium (20%? 50%? more?) for the privilege. That makes me irritable at the idea but, it is what it is.
> 
> So my questions:
> • Have you paid more than retail for a bag? If so, why?
> • How much more did you pay?
> • Are you happy with your decision?
> 
> Thanks!



No, I haven't. Not a bag or a scarf, or anything.

I bought my Bambou green Plume in the UK for 20% more than it would have cost in Euros in France, but I could only find in a bright orange-red (or red-orange) Capucine.  I could have bought classic colours (which are mostly available pre-loved for much less) but the point was a classic bag in a 'crazy' colour. No, I'm not sorry. The green still looks right and it's still easier to get lovely red bags than green.

My practice is to wait. I trust to luck what I want will be available someday for the right price. It's happened 3 times with extremely rare bags. In one case I didn't even buy the bag when it was a steal because I was so freaked out about the Covid situation. I can't advise that mentality for others, as I had to wait approx 10 years for my 'HG's to find me.

1. I live in the UK and anything bought elsewhere is likely to be charged at 20% higher just through duties. UK preloved sites are OK but limited. It still feels weird to be locked out of Europe. 20% on top of retail turn realistically to 40% over retail.
2. If dithered when a bag was new, why I didn't buy it then? (if I couldn't afford it then, and now I can, OK fair enough).
3. Every transaction brings uncertainties (not just authenticity, as I would never buy a bag I couldn't authenticate myself). I trust people I know, even online  (which is why I love tPF) but strangers?  
4. Most of the bags I want that are not new now are exotic so I'd also have to rely on someone else's understanding of the regs. and do paperwork correctly. It scares me how little people know about CITES and even non-listed skins.


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> @jblended, I love your multicolored bag! Great to see you posting!


Thank you @880! I hope you've been well. 
I've been around more often in the past couple of weeks, but have entirely given up on catching up on the thread! It moves far too quickly for that, so I decided to just jump right in. 

I'm sort of shopping my own bag closet and trying to curate it. I donated 3 bags a little while ago, only to be gifted 2 new ones by my siblings. 
I now have my HG bag and one more set aside to release, but can't seem to bring myself to let go yet. I've got them sleeping in my closet of departing bags (à la @diane278 ) and will see if they're ready for permanent rehoming at a later time.
The HG is nothing special- a preloved Marc by Marc Jacobs- but it made my heart sing when I finally got to buy it, and it still makes me a little giddy when I use it. Rationally, it is time for it to be loved by another- I don't want to donate it when it is not in pristine condition- but there's a lot of emotional attachment there, so I'm not forcing myself to let go.

Next on my to-do list is to look through the last 20 or so pages in here because I adore the colour showcase every year! The collections in here are always so special. 



Katinahat said:


> Quick shout out to tPF for colouring up in blue and yellow today.


Thank you for mentioning it. I hadn't noticed! Great to see tpf showing their support. 
My heart aches for all those wrapped up in this horrid mess. As though the pandemic wasn't enough...


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> Love the teal coach. They are both adorable.



Thank you!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Sparkletastic said:


> Have any of you paid over retail for a bag? I only have one bag that I paid more than original retail for and that’s because I bought it years after it was made and Chanel prices had far outstripped that original level. So, I didn’t mind.
> 
> But, now I want a bag that came out just a couple years ago. I missed it in stores where it sold out quickly. Now, if I want it, I’ll have to find a reseller to hunt it down and pay a premium (20%? 50%? more?) for the privilege. That makes me irritable at the idea but, it is what it is.
> 
> So my questions:
> • Have you paid more than retail for a bag? If so, why?
> • How much more did you pay?
> • Are you happy with your decision?
> 
> Thanks!


Not a bag, but the LV mini pouchette. I think it was $365 retail at the time & I paid $60 over retail. I’ve used it a lot, my CPW is below $10 at this point. Absolutely worth it, especially given the current price.


----------



## baghabitz34

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for the detailed review!  I'm with you regarding structured bags; they are also my preference.  It's one of the things I like about the Roma.  I love the color you have, but was also eyeing a black one in Nordstrom I think some years ago.  I think it was a mini but really more of a small size and I loved the textured/aged gold hardware against the black leather.   The hardware really makes this bag stand out.  Feet on a bag are always preferable, but it's not a deal breaker for me.  Suede interior is not my preference though...
> I guess they're not making this bag anymore?  I don't follow BV very closely.  Enjoy your bag, it's beautiful!
> 
> Ah, the fuchsia Studio is pebbled, not smooth.  Still very lovely, and I think available in outlets at this point?  Not sure.  Tan bags might be more easily available late summer and fall, although really, it's a year-round color, IMO.  Mulberry also has that deep, vibrant pink.  Good luck with your search!


Yes, the fuchsia Studio is available at the outlets.

Agreed, tan is a nice, year-round color.


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags! That Nodini really makes me think of spring. Love it!


*sigh* me too. We just had a teaser warm-weather day yesterday where DH and DS and I went out to play tennis and grab ice cream afterward. Today, we are back inside with our regular weather.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> there's a lot of emotional attachment there,


Then it absolutely should be kept  hugs


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> First, let me say, that WOC is adorable and I think you absolutely made the right choice between that and the larger size.
> 
> To your question, I’ll be devastated if I don’t get the bag. I’ve been hunting it for a few years and nothing else will meet this need - I’ve looked. But… the price is stupid IMO.


You should absolutely get the bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

February stats (Late to the party!)

Bags in or out - 0
Scarves in or out - 1 in, 0 out.  One of my HGs showed up - Au Contra Courant in pink mousseline 

Challenges - wear your red bags, contact someone you haven't spoken to in a while.
I wore 2 of the 5, the Goyard Sac Rouette, and the Tory Burch McGraw shoulder bag.
I attempted to call my sister (but she missed the call), I did talk to a friend in Maui (instead of texting), and I made several phone calls I had been putting off... calls to the refrigerator repair guy, the plumber and the alarm company. 
I'm counting those because I've not wanted to do it! 

I wore a total of 7 different bags.
I read 2 books - The Nature of Fragile Things and The Lost Vintage. I've started The Silence of Bonaventure Arrow (loving), and I'm re-reading Duma Key.
We made a sizable donation to a different charity in February, along with our normal ones, but I did not donate anything material.

I'm not sure that I've seen what the challenges are for March, so I'll just carry on with my usual wearing whatever whatever!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My blue bags,
> 
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Bleu Nuit Alma Vernis PM
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Electric Stage Blue Natasha
> Chanel 16A Navy Sheepskin Mademoiselle Vintage Flap
> 
> View attachment 5345140
> View attachment 5345141
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence
> This bag was purchased when we traveled to San Francisco. It has contrast stitching and Bleu Izmir interior. The So Kelly fits easily on my shoulder, with a slim profile, and access like a bucket bag with extra security when the sangles are secured.
> View attachment 5345139
> View attachment 5345145
> 
> And I’ll throw in a bonus group shot so you can see relative size and differences in shades of blue.
> View attachment 5345148


These are stunning. I had to come back and take a second look. That bleu nuit Alma is glowing.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I’m breaking from a crazy day to post my blues. Spent the last hour in a crisis meeting due to Covid numbers. I don’t work Sundays but there is little choice.
> 
> So here are the blues to restore some serenity to my mind. Those with sharp eyes can tell I like blue due to the house styling in the background (blue velvet upholstery in several of my rooms). First the group shot then individuals. I’ve added in my Tiffany Victoria sunglasses and Porcelain Blue Darley wallet as they seem well matched with the other blues here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345113
> 
> First my Orla Kiely blue cats oilcloth backpack. Cute and practical.
> View attachment 5345119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mini Quilted Cara in steel blue with SHW bought in January sales 2016. It’s quite small but came into its own as a backpack during lockdown walks. I’ve used it loads. It can shoulder or hand carry too and looks good casually or formally.
> View attachment 5345115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Coach Mercer in Navy with GHW was added in summer 2018. This has great sections and compartments inside it. Top handle crossbody easy to carry.
> View attachment 5345116
> 
> The blue sea Bayswater Tote GHW was added in February 2020 (valentines from DH). It’s a great work bag but I think I’d use it for shopping and other day trips too.
> View attachment 5345121
> 
> And finally the navy quilted Lottie GHW which DH bought me for a wedding we are going to next month and which you’ve all seen recently.
> View attachment 5345124


The cara backpack is so adorable. Your blues are very pretty.


----------



## Katinahat

Wow I have pages to catch up on today!



Cookiefiend said:


> So many beautiful bags - thank you all for sharing them! I am woefully behind - life happened as it does and it took precedence over everything else.
> But - I’ll catch up!
> Here is my one yellow bag - Ferragamo Trifolio
> View attachment 5345240
> 
> My one pink bag (though I look for something in leather) - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> View attachment 5345241
> 
> And my blue bags - unchanged since
> 2020 - Dior Be Dior, Hermes Dalvy in navy box, and my Picotin in Vibrato
> View attachment 5345242


Gorgeous yellow, pink and blues. I had to Google WZ Wallace not knowing it and seeing it twice in 24 hrs. I like them! And your blues! That H Dalvy!


papertiger said:


> They're all right on the mark (no pun intended)
> 
> I think it's possible to do all 3. accept this may be an issue, 1. try to wear with very well washed or fast clothes. 2. Check the bag when you come in and wipe down if necessary.
> 
> I was thinking about my off-white Chanel and other light bags because of another thread in the Chanel forum. I don't I ever put away those lighter bags without wiping-down first, it's just an additional chore with light and bright bags. Grime and colour transfer are more easily lifted off ASAP.


Thanks. This is such helpful advice! 


lill_canele said:


> My only 2 blue bags.
> A Bottega veneta given to me by my mother-in-law.
> And my denim YSL. (Not sure if it belongs but it is mostly blue lol)
> 
> View attachment 5345392


Absolutely gorgeous bag. Love the BV. You have one lovely MIL! 


DME said:


> Gorgeous blue bags! I’m in love with your Cara and Bayswater. All of your lovely Mulberry posts have me researching the brand online. We’re hopeful to get back to London soon and a stop to check out some Mulberry is going on my list since I think the cost is better there than here in the U.S. Darn you! But in a really good way, of course.


So pleased to hear you like them and I’m offering some inspiration! Hopefully you can get to London. If you see anything you like and are flying back through the right Heathrow terminal phone them. They’ll tell you what they have in stock, put it to one side and you’ll get about £15% off retail. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @papertiger, that is such an incredibly stylish outfit (last picture) with your Gucci python Catherine.  Love it!  And your Sac Mallette is adorable -- tell me more about this bag.  I don't know anything about it.
> And add me to the list of admirers of that Gucci Aviation bag.  I am amazed at how versatile that color is!
> 
> Sorry to hear your day was hectic, @Katinahat.  A lot of blue shades are very soothing, as also taking out handbags, photographing them and admiring them.
> I am not a backpack person, but your blue cats backpack is utterly adorable.  Is this still available?
> Love the Cara, and the Lottie is so chic.  Looking forward to seeing your taupe Lottie when it arrives!
> 
> Very stylish blues, both past and present!  And I am a big admirer of your Coco Handle in burgundy, that you posted a few pages back  (we're bag twins, but mine is in black.)


Thanks! I’m not sure you can get the cats OK anymore. Only on eBay. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> My blue bags:  Henri Bendel Waldorf Satchel and Lady Dior in navy blue.
> View attachment 5345420
> 
> View attachment 5345422


This Dior is my blue bag of the week. It’s stunning!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> One last one -- Trendy CC.  Sorry I could not post them all together.
> View attachment 5345425


But this one is so beautiful too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cordeliere said:


> I paid 20% over current resale prices for one bag because it was a specific rare color, leather, size combo and I didn't want to wait 3-5 years for it to come around again.   I ended up not loving the fit of the bag, so I am not happy with the decision because I could not return it.
> 
> I routinely pay 20% over retail to buy scarves.   It takes me a very long time to decide if my love for a design is lasting or passing.   It is not unusual for e to fall out of love with a new pattern after about a year or two.   Waiting a long time to make a final decision means it is no longer in the boutique and has to be purchased in the retail market.  I feel ok about this.  The ridiculously long time that it takes me to decide means I make very few mistakes and rarely have to re-sell.   This has kept my total number of scarves low for a collector (high for an average person).   I probably have about 33% of the number of scarves that the typical Hermes collector does, so in overall money out the door, it is a money saving choice.  One of my favorite cashmere shawls, I paid 50% more for.  Another scarf that is sort of a cult favorite, I paid 80% over new retail.  The shawl was worth it because I adore it.  The cult favorite was a bad decision because it is hard to tie and wear.
> 
> So IMHO, whether it is worth it all depends on how happy you are with the bag after you get it.   If the bag is a real winner for you, it is worth a lot over retail.  If you are not sure, maybe only buy it if you can return it.  A decision mistake is painful if you paid a high price for it.


I completely agree with you about the value of waiting to buy items. I always find I make a better decision when I wait… so now I always do.  


Katinahat said:


> Quick shout out to tPF for colouring up in blue and yellow today. I’ve been checking the general threads to see if anyone has started a supportive thread and thinking of our Ukrainian friends and not seen anything. Horrific what is happening. Covid brought us to a standstill and changed our lives. We are still reeling from that and now this, a war in Europe. My thoughts are with everyone who is any way challenged by this awful situation.


  I feel so helpless to affect this situation but it tears at me. I just do NOT understand people’s willingness to kill and go to war over power grabs.


880 said:


> thank you for your post above re Ukraine @Katinahat. I think there is a thread on current events (I was looking for it last night) and also one on Ukrainian philanthropic ideas for donations. I read BBC, and the coverage is frightening.
> 
> 
> I prefer to buy bags at substantial discount (30-70% off is not uncommon)
> from the boutique, I will pay retail if I know that I will get it back in cost per wear
> 
> I bought my moms dream bag  NIB Togo 30B craie, GHW, above retail, but no where near crazy reseller prices,  for her 75th birthday which happened during Covid shelter in place. It was a great opportunity to get it for her as I was unlikely to obtain that combination in the boutique any time soon, and I had been half heartedly perusing other listings which were extremely overpriced. Normally I get my mom a smaller bag gift or a CSGM etc., so this was way way out of the ordinary for me. This kind of gift is also unlikely to happen again (even though the price was not crazy reseller, it was still enough to make me wince and substantially more than anything I have ever spent on such a purchase).
> 
> @Sparkletastic , I would not hesitate if you will get the value back in cost per wear or even sheer joy. You’ve had a very hard year and you deserve it! Hugs
> 
> @jblended, I love your multicolored bag! Great to see you posting!


I would love to buy a bag on sale but none of the ones I like ever _go_ on sale.  They’re more likely to sell out.

And, yes. I had a horrendous year. I’ve given up on trying to make myself believe it was ok.  But, I’ve definitely gotten some treats along the way so I can’t use that excuse much more. LOL! 

******
OK. So, I think I’m going to get the bag.  I just want to think about it a bit. My rationale is
• It’s the bag I _should_ have waited to buy instead of one I currently own.
• I can ultimately use the proceeds from the sale of that bag and the Fendi I have up for sale to fund most of the cost
• I will use this bag a LOT whereas I don’t use the current bag often
• This bag will continue to increase in value while the current bags won’t increase nearly as quickly.

This is the bag I’m thinking of buying: a gold medium Chanel CF
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
to replace my gold new medium Chanel boy.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I truly adore my Boy.  It’s just big on my frame in the new medium. And too big for any kind of dressier date night use.

This is a hard call. I really need to think on it. Feel free to chime in / change your opinion / push me forward now that you know the bags in play.

Also, since it has shw instead of ghw like my Boy, I wonder if it will be dark enough to compliment my YG jewelry.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wear it and enjoy it! If some colour transfer happens you can hopefully always clean it away. Otherwise it will add to the story of life of your bag. You love this bag and shouldn´t limit the wear just because of potential wear and tear.
> Yesterday I noticed my mustard New Lock is showing some new signs of wear. At first I felt guilty for dragging this bag around, but then realized: that´s life! And finally I´m USING a handbag and ENJOYING it!


Thank you! I will try to do this and have joy!


whateve said:


> Use a protective conditioner on the bag and recondition frequently. I use Blackrocks leather n rich. If dye transfer happens, the layer of conditioner protects the bag. You can clean it off, then recondition. Try not to let it spoil your enjoyment of the bag.


So helpful. Thank you!


poopsie said:


> I have one blue purse. Turns out I'm not really a "pop of  color" gal so it rarely----as in if ever---- sees the light of day
> Maybe I'll be able to break my black bag only rut one of these days
> 
> View attachment 5345466


Absolutely gorgeous bright blue!


papertiger said:


> When I say soap and water I mean, a lick of soap on a barely damp, clean sponge, then wiped-off with the other side and patted dry immediately.
> 
> I know some people use baby wipes but those things are mostly with alcohol and non-biodegradable.


Thanks for the great tips!


ItsPurseonal said:


> I know I'm late with this but here are my Feb stats (a record month!):
> 
> *February stats:*
> 
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 1
> 
> Bags carried: 14(!!!)
> 
> I sold my LV Capucines PM as it was just too formal for an everyday look in my wardrobe, and I broke even on the sale (bought it preloved several years ago).  I brought in another CF in an amazing mermaid green (using some Saks gift cards so the price was much easier to swallow ) - I've worn it a couple times and I'm very pleased with how it looks when styled casually.
> 
> I also was about to sell my LV Favorite MM (hadn't worn it in over a year ) and had uploaded it for a quote from FP, but decided to wear it one more time and I decided I couldn't part with it. It fills a gap in my wardrobe for a super durable, casual crossbody that I can wear to outdoor barbecues (as long as there is no actual smoke around), sporting events, etc. without worrying about wear and tear.
> 
> I've had one bag in my wardrobe that I'm just waiting to use until my life returns to normal(?) - the Lady Dior small in blush/fard. It's brand new with tags and it's been sitting in my bag closet for over a year. I'm confident my life will return to normal (traveling, living in a city, nice dinners on the weekend) at some point in the next year or two and I envisioned wearing this bag out to nice dinners. But it just feels bad to have it sitting in my closet unused. I bought it for a much lower price than current retail ($3950 when I bought it pre-increases, $5300 now) so I'm hesitant to sell it because I definitely wouldn't repurchase it at the current price. I should keep it at least until my life returns to normal to see how much use I get out of it, right? Would appreciate the wisdom of the crowd!


I think you’ve said it. Don’t rush into selling it and end up regretting it. One day hopefully life will become as it was before.


baghabitz34 said:


> I’ve used alcohol-free baby wipes. For instance, Water Wipes are like 97/98% water. Never had an issue.


Interesting, thank you!


Jereni said:


> Wow this thread flew today!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, BEAUTIFUL blues! Like others, I especially admire the Cara and the Lottie. And having just felt the Mulberry tote in person the other day, but fof that also.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, @Katinahat is making it more likely that I’m going to buy a Mulberry soon lol!
> 
> 
> 
> That Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> Aww this is gorgeous! Seems like a gorgeous, ever-so-slightly robins egg blue?
> 
> 
> 
> The wisdom of the crowd wants pics!!!


So pleased you like my Mulberry collection. You’ve picked out my quilted bags which I have a real soft spot for too.  





Jereni said:


> Here is my teeny blue collection. It’s never been a color I’ve wanted much of in my handbag collection because I don’t usually care for blue bags with jeans, which I wear a lot of, or black pants, etc.
> 
> Tory Burch Studio bag (on the trip with me currently)
> View attachment 5345519
> 
> 
> And my Coach Marlie. I barely think of this bag as blue for some reason. In my head it’s ‘teal’ and I class it with my green bags. But in truth it’s more of an ‘ocean’ tone than teal.
> View attachment 5345520


Very different bags but both absolutely lovely!


Kimbashop said:


> I am trying to catch up on this thread and am so far behind posting my own bags and stats. I am seriously *LOVING* all of these *blue bags* I'm seeing. I'm thinking that I need to move toward more blue bags as I'm realizing how versatile a color it is.
> 
> Bag stats:
> *January*:
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 0
> Bags worn: 7
> 
> *February*:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> Bags worn: 13
> 
> I'm still catching up from last week in terms of bag pics. So, first, here are my *pink* and *purple* bags. Tomorrow, I will post my blue ones.
> 
> View attachment 5345533
> View attachment 5345534
> View attachment 5345535
> View attachment 5345536
> View attachment 5345538
> View attachment 5345540
> View attachment 5345548
> 
> 
> Massacessi Soulmate Midi
> DeMeliier Mini Venice
> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Massaccesi Diva Midi
> Balenciaga First
> Baleciaga MU clutch
> Arayla Hepburn (no longer have -- gave it away to my colleague)
> Missing from photos: Longchamp LePliage tote in indigo purple


I love the bags you’ve posted. Especially the Bal city and the Mini Venice but all are special. Good stats too.


essiedub said:


> I have been dutifully following all the great discussions here! My favorite thread!  Well every year I start to post my bags and then lose stem by green week. So this year, I’m using the weekly color to guide (sorta) what I carry. I really need to change the bags more frequently but so far I’ve been on a red kick.
> 
> Celine Ring tote in dark ruby and the Dior WOC for weekends
> 
> View attachment 5345546
> View attachment 5345547
> 
> 
> The Dior is not so cherry red as the photo shows but more of a coppery red.
> I am using the H glove holder to hold up the handles on the Celine .. otherwise it’s just a funky charm Or  sometimes used to keep sunglasses handy. I think I want @880’s Valextra glasses holder but last thing I need is another SLG.
> 
> I see that it‘s blue week...behind as usual.


Beautiful reds. The old saying better late than never is very apt as we’d have missed out seeing these gorgeous bags if you hadn’t posted.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for the detailed review!  I'm with you regarding structured bags; they are also my preference.  It's one of the things I like about the Roma.  I love the color you have, but was also eyeing a black one in Nordstrom I think some years ago.  I think it was a mini but really more of a small size and I loved the textured/aged gold hardware against the black leather.   The hardware really makes this bag stand out.  Feet on a bag are always preferable, but it's not a deal breaker for me.  Suede interior is not my preference though...
> I guess they're not making this bag anymore?  I don't follow BV very closely.  Enjoy your bag, it's beautiful!
> 
> Ah, the fuchsia Studio is pebbled, not smooth.  Still very lovely, and I think available in outlets at this point?  Not sure.  Tan bags might be more easily available late summer and fall, although really, it's a year-round color, IMO.  Mulberry also has that deep, vibrant pink.  Good luck with your search!


Most of the Mulberry pink bags are in a grained leather too. Not all so, @Cookiefiend, if you are ever interested, just check the listing and then feel free to ask if you need any help here.


papertiger said:


> So long as it has no colour or fragrance (which is the kind I use anyway)
> 
> You can get glycerine saddle soap from Hermes, but it's the same at x 6 price.


More helpful tips! Saddle soap. Brings back childhood memories of cleaning tack!


jblended said:


> Thank you @880! I hope you've been well.
> I've been around more often in the past couple of weeks, but have entirely given up on catching up on the thread! It moves far too quickly for that, so I decided to just jump right in.
> 
> I'm sort of shopping my own bag closet and trying to curate it. I donated 3 bags a little while ago, only to be gifted 2 new ones by my siblings.
> I now have my HG bag and one more set aside to release, but can't seem to bring myself to let go yet. I've got them sleeping in my closet of departing bags (à la @diane278 ) and will see if they're ready for permanent rehoming at a later time.
> The HG is nothing special- a preloved Marc by Marc Jacobs- but it made my heart sing when I finally got to buy it, and it still makes me a little giddy when I use it. Rationally, it is time for it to be loved by another- I don't want to donate it when it is not in pristine condition- but there's a lot of emotional attachment there, so I'm not forcing myself to let go.
> 
> Next on my to-do list is to look through the last 20 or so pages in here because I adore the colour showcase every year! The collections in here are always so special.
> 
> 
> Thank you for mentioning it. I hadn't noticed! Great to see tpf showing their support.
> My heart aches for all those wrapped up in this horrid mess. As though the pandemic wasn't enough...


Thank you for this post. It’s so interesting to read about your HG and your curation. This thread moves so fast so take your time! And thanks re my post. I feel the same and fear for the state the world is in. 





Cookiefiend said:


> February stats (Late to the party!)
> 
> Bags in or out - 0
> Scarves in or out - 1 in, 0 out.  One of my HGs showed up - Au Contra Courant in pink mousseline
> 
> Challenges - wear your red bags, contact someone you haven't spoken to in a while.
> I wore 2 of the 5, the Goyard Sac Rouette, and the Tory Burch McGraw shoulder bag.
> I attempted to call my sister (but she missed the call), I did talk to a friend in Maui (instead of texting), and I made several phone calls I had been putting off... calls to the refrigerator repair guy, the plumber and the alarm company.
> I'm counting those because I've not wanted to do it!
> 
> I wore a total of 7 different bags.
> I read 2 books - The Nature of Fragile Things and The Lost Vintage. I've started The Silence of Bonaventure Arrow (loving), and I'm re-reading Duma Key.
> We made a sizable donation to a different charity in February, along with our normal ones, but I did not donate anything material.
> 
> I'm not sure that I've seen what the challenges are for March, so I'll just carry on with my usual wearing whatever whatever!


Thanks for your interesting stats and updates re donations and reading etc. Books sound good!


dcooney4 said:


> The cara backpack is so adorable. Your blues are very pretty.


Thanks, I love the little Cara too. 


Sparkletastic said:


> I completely agree with you about the value of waiting to buy items. I always find I make a better decision when I wait… so now I always do.
> I feel so helpless to affect this situation but it tears at me. I just do NOT understand people’s willingness to kill and go to war over power grabs.
> I would love to buy a bag on sale but none of the ones I like ever _go_ on sale.  They’re more likely to sell out.
> 
> And, yes. I had a horrendous year. I’ve given up on trying to make myself believe it was ok.  But, I’ve definitely gotten some treats along the way so I can’t use that excuse much more. LOL!
> 
> ******
> OK. So, I think I’m going to get the bag.  I just want to think about it a bit. My rationale is
> • It’s the bag I _should_ have waited to buy instead of one I currently own.
> • I can ultimately use the proceeds from the sale of that bag and the Fendi I have up for sale to fund most of the cost
> • I will use this bag a LOT whereas I don’t use the current bag often
> • This bag will continue to increase in value while the current bags won’t increase nearly as quickly.
> 
> This is the bag I’m thinking of buying: a gold medium Chanel CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to replace my gold new medium Chanel boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346109
> 
> I truly adore my Boy.  It’s just big on my frame in the new medium. And too big for any kind of dressier date night use.
> 
> This is a hard call. I really need to think on it. Feel free to chime in / change your opinion / push me forward now that you know the bags in play.
> 
> Also, since it has shw instead of ghw like my Boy, I wonder if it will be dark enough to compliment my YG jewelry.


Indeed, the works is in a terrible place. There is nothing one can do other than give what we can and pause to think. Then I think distraction is key or it becomes overwhelming.

As distractions go gold Chanel are incredible! I know absolutely nothing about Chanel other than knowing that any quilted Chanel chain bag is my HG. I would be truly honoured and amazed to own either. It will never happen. I guess I like the woven chain of the flap better but I do like the shape and colour of the Boy. Both are perfection!


----------



## Katinahat

It has taken me ages to read today’s posts and reply and I feel I’ve missed masses of wonderful posts.

Today I dressed in navy blue (and purple) Ted Baker for blue week (after pink/purple), wore my burgundy boots and carried my sea blue Bayswater Tote. Hitting all the colours so far bar yellow which I don’t think would have worked!


And this has arrived which I must unpack slowly to enjoy…


----------



## 880

@Katinahat, looking forward with anticipation to your humongous box  



Sparkletastic said:


> since it has shw instead of ghw like my Boy, I wonder if it will be dark enough to compliment my YG jewelry.


YMMV on this, but I think it’s more chic and youthful look to mix it up a bit
since you are already very familiar with the size and model, it’s a no brainer; agree it will only go up in price.
i have a preloved metallic reissue (since reissue, of course far less cost/value). But, even if I use it rarely, it has its place in my collection.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Aww this is gorgeous! Seems like a gorgeous, ever-so-slightly robins egg blue?


Thank you!  I would say it's not quite robins egg blue.  Perhaps in the same family, but definitely lighter.  Sorry I am not able to describe it better.
Love both your blue bags!  I wear jeans quite often too, but also wear a lot of blue in general, so blue bags are an easy reach for me.  I am more careful with the trendy cc because of the lighter blue color though.
@whateve, @Katinahat, thank you for the compliments on the blue bags.


Kimbashop said:


> So, first, here are my *pink* and *purple* bags. Tomorrow, I will post my blue ones.


Your Balenciaga First is a beautiful dark purple -- almost the color of an eggplant?  The leather looks lovely.


Sparkletastic said:


> OK. So, I think I’m going to get the bag.  I just want to think about it a bit. My rationale is
> • It’s the bag I _should_ have waited to buy instead of one I currently own.
> • I can ultimately use the proceeds from the sale of that bag and the Fendi I have up for sale to fund most of the cost
> • I will use this bag a LOT whereas I don’t use the current bag often
> • This bag will continue to increase in value while the current bags won’t increase nearly as quickly.
> 
> This is the bag I’m thinking of buying: a gold medium Chanel CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to replace my gold new medium Chanel boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346109
> 
> I truly adore my Boy.  It’s just big on my frame in the new medium. And too big for any kind of dressier date night use.
> 
> This is a hard call. I really need to think on it. Feel free to chime in / change your opinion / push me forward now that you know the bags in play.
> 
> Also, since it has shw instead of ghw like my Boy, I wonder if it will be dark enough to compliment my YG jewelry.


I think you have been looking for a gold bag for a while now, and this is the bag you really want.  It sounds like you will regret it if you let it go.
The silver hardware is actually a nice touch, and provides some contrast on a metallic gold bag, kind of a sparkly champagne effect.  I like my dressier evening bags to be on the smaller side too.  As for the Boy, like you said, you don't use it often and it's big on your frame.
Ultimately, trust your feelings and instinct and go with your gut on this, but to me, it sounds like it's the special one.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> I completely agree with you about the value of waiting to buy items. I always find I make a better decision when I wait… so now I always do.
> I feel so helpless to affect this situation but it tears at me. I just do NOT understand people’s willingness to kill and go to war over power grabs.
> I would love to buy a bag on sale but none of the ones I like ever _go_ on sale.  They’re more likely to sell out.
> 
> And, yes. I had a horrendous year. I’ve given up on trying to make myself believe it was ok.  But, I’ve definitely gotten some treats along the way so I can’t use that excuse much more. LOL!
> 
> ******
> OK. So, I think I’m going to get the bag.  I just want to think about it a bit. My rationale is
> • It’s the bag I _should_ have waited to buy instead of one I currently own.
> • I can ultimately use the proceeds from the sale of that bag and the Fendi I have up for sale to fund most of the cost
> • I will use this bag a LOT whereas I don’t use the current bag often
> • This bag will continue to increase in value while the current bags won’t increase nearly as quickly.
> 
> This is the bag I’m thinking of buying: a gold medium Chanel CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to replace my gold new medium Chanel boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346109
> 
> I truly adore my Boy.  It’s just big on my frame in the new medium. And too big for any kind of dressier date night use.
> 
> This is a hard call. I really need to think on it. Feel free to chime in / change your opinion / push me forward now that you know the bags in play.
> 
> Also, since it has shw instead of ghw like my Boy, I wonder if it will be dark enough to compliment my YG jewelry.


Both are beautiful.  As others have expressed, the silver hardware is very attractive.  SHW up classes it IMHO.  

You can never go wrong with bag love.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> It has taken me ages to read today’s posts and reply and I feel I’ve missed masses of wonderful posts.
> 
> Today I dressed in navy blue (and purple) Ted Baker for blue week (after pink/purple), wore my burgundy boots and carried my sea blue Bayswater Tote. Hitting all the colours so far bar yellow which I don’t think would have worked!
> View attachment 5346167
> 
> And this has arrived which I must unpack slowly to enjoy…
> View attachment 5346168


How do you like the Bayswater tote? I would like something from Mulberry in the Oak color. I’m between this tote and the zipped Bayswater.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> It has taken me ages to read today’s posts and reply and I feel I’ve missed masses of wonderful posts.
> 
> Today I dressed in navy blue (and purple) Ted Baker for blue week (after pink/purple), wore my burgundy boots and carried my sea blue Bayswater Tote. Hitting all the colours so far bar yellow which I don’t think would have worked!
> View attachment 5346167
> 
> And this has arrived which I must unpack slowly to enjoy…
> View attachment 5346168



Ooh, what’s in the box???


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> I completely agree with you about the value of waiting to buy items. I always find I make a better decision when I wait… so now I always do.
> I feel so helpless to affect this situation but it tears at me. I just do NOT understand people’s willingness to kill and go to war over power grabs.
> I would love to buy a bag on sale but none of the ones I like ever _go_ on sale.  They’re more likely to sell out.
> 
> And, yes. I had a horrendous year. I’ve given up on trying to make myself believe it was ok.  But, I’ve definitely gotten some treats along the way so I can’t use that excuse much more. LOL!
> 
> ******
> OK. So, I think I’m going to get the bag.  I just want to think about it a bit. My rationale is
> • It’s the bag I _should_ have waited to buy instead of one I currently own.
> • I can ultimately use the proceeds from the sale of that bag and the Fendi I have up for sale to fund most of the cost
> • I will use this bag a LOT whereas I don’t use the current bag often
> • This bag will continue to increase in value while the current bags won’t increase nearly as quickly.
> 
> This is the bag I’m thinking of buying: a gold medium Chanel CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to replace my gold new medium Chanel boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346109
> 
> I truly adore my Boy.  It’s just big on my frame in the new medium. And too big for any kind of dressier date night use.
> 
> This is a hard call. I really need to think on it. Feel free to chime in / change your opinion / push me forward now that you know the bags in play.
> 
> Also, since it has shw instead of ghw like my Boy, I wonder if it will be dark enough to compliment my YG jewelry.



Both are beautiful, but you’ve talked before (and reiterated) that the Boy just doesn’t work for you, plus I think you have other flaps which you love, so clearly that style does work for you. My vote is to buy the bag!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> It has taken me ages to read today’s posts and reply and I feel I’ve missed masses of wonderful posts.
> 
> Today I dressed in navy blue (and purple) Ted Baker for blue week (after pink/purple), wore my burgundy boots and carried my sea blue Bayswater Tote. Hitting all the colours so far bar yellow which I don’t think would have worked!
> View attachment 5346167
> 
> And this has arrived which I must unpack slowly to enjoy…
> View attachment 5346168



Open sesame, I say!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> I love your taste! Love the bags, the colors, the styles  and of course the csgm


Thank you so much @880!  


Katinahat said:


> The So Kelly is a great add to your blue collection. I love the Chanel Flap too.


Thank you @Katinahat. 


Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful range of blues!


Thanks @Sparkletastic! 


papertiger said:


> So So special, as are all your blue bags


Thanks @papertiger. I apologize for causing confusion, I should have mentioned the group pic was taken in 2018. The So Kelly is the last blue bag still with me.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Very stylish blues, both past and present!  And I am a big admirer of your Coco Handle in burgundy, that you posted a few pages back  (we're bag twins, but mine is in black.)


Thank you P&P! I have seen your Coco Handle and it is 


dcooney4 said:


> These are stunning. I had to come back and take a second look. That bleu nuit Alma is glowing.


Thank you dc!


----------



## More bags

@880 oh the eye candy, your blue bags are amazing. Your Bleu Orage K25 is a lovely addition to your blue collection, complementing without overlapping. Best wishes on resolving reno issues and getting your new place finished to your plan.
@afroken happy belated birthday, great stats and wonderful blue bags!
@whateve your range of blue bags is stunning - all the shades!
@dcooney4 beautiful blues!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I would have a hard time with blue unless it was dark, I don't mind a grey-blue, straight navy or slightly green-blue. I would consider a royal blue if it were small enough, it's a nice pop. I'm happy with these though. I like navy with black, olive, grey, green and most colours.
> 
> Current *blues *
> 
> Gucci Aviation blue Large BTH, it can look grey, in fact I can use it as a grey
> 
> View attachment 5344965
> 
> 
> Navy vintage Chanel (with sister (black) 1969 Gucci)
> 
> View attachment 5344968
> 
> 
> I obviously love burgundy with navy, MJ Venetia
> 
> View attachment 5344967
> 
> 
> Another vintage, H Sac Mallette, with unworn 1971 navy Gucci lady's heeled loafers. You think Gucci's shoes are great now until you look at a pair from 50 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5344971
> 
> 
> Gucci Babushka TH Boston (bottom-right)- in Prussian blue yup still have her, loud, heavy and proud - the Gucci 1976 clutch with enamel hw is navy (top-right)
> 
> View attachment 5344980
> 
> 
> Gucci python Catherine Prussian blue
> 
> View attachment 5344990


Stellar blue bags @papertiger. My favourite pic is the Gucci python Catherine Prussian blue - you look so chic!


Sunshine mama said:


> Blue bags: older photos. LV, Coach, Mark Cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345120
> View attachment 5345127


So pretty @Sunshine mama!


Katinahat said:


> I’m breaking from a crazy day to post my blues. Spent the last hour in a crisis meeting due to Covid numbers. I don’t work Sundays but there is little choice.
> 
> So here are the blues to restore some serenity to my mind. Those with sharp eyes can tell I like blue due to the house styling in the background (blue velvet upholstery in several of my rooms). First the group shot then individuals. I’ve added in my Tiffany Victoria sunglasses and Porcelain Blue Darley wallet as they seem well matched with the other blues here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345113
> 
> First my Orla Kiely blue cats oilcloth backpack. Cute and practical.
> View attachment 5345119
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Mini Quilted Cara in steel blue with SHW bought in January sales 2016. It’s quite small but came into its own as a backpack during lockdown walks. I’ve used it loads. It can shoulder or hand carry too and looks good casually or formally.
> View attachment 5345115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Coach Mercer in Navy with GHW was added in summer 2018. This has great sections and compartments inside it. Top handle crossbody easy to carry.
> View attachment 5345116
> 
> The blue sea Bayswater Tote GHW was added in February 2020 (valentines from DH). It’s a great work bag but I think I’d use it for shopping and other day trips too.
> View attachment 5345121
> 
> And finally the navy quilted Lottie GHW which DH bought me for a wedding we are going to next month and which you’ve all seen recently.
> View attachment 5345124


Fabulous shades of blues, and styles of bags @Katinahat! I like that Cara backpack.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> So many beautiful bags - thank you all for sharing them! I am woefully behind - life happened as it does and it took precedence over everything else.
> But - I’ll catch up!
> Here is my one yellow bag - Ferragamo Trifolio
> View attachment 5345240
> 
> My one pink bag (though I look for something in leather) - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton
> View attachment 5345241
> 
> And my blue bags - unchanged since
> 2020 - Dior Be Dior, Hermes Dalvy in navy box, and my Picotin in Vibrato
> View attachment 5345242


I love all of them Cookie!


lill_canele said:


> My only 2 blue bags.
> A Bottega veneta given to me by my mother-in-law.
> And my denim YSL. (Not sure if it belongs but it is mostly blue lol)
> 
> View attachment 5345392


Both are great blue bags, the BV is my favourite.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> I remembered another one: Roberta die Camerino, 60ies, bought for the name in spite of the colour...
> 
> View attachment 5345415


She’s a beauty!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> My blue bags:  Henri Bendel Waldorf Satchel and Lady Dior in navy blue.
> View attachment 5345420
> 
> View attachment 5345422





Purses & Perfumes said:


> One last one -- Trendy CC.  Sorry I could not post them all together.
> View attachment 5345425


P&P, these are heavenly blue bags. I’m glad you’re keeping the Dior, she’s stunning.


----------



## More bags

poopsie said:


> I have one blue purse. Turns out I'm not really a "pop of  color" gal so it rarely----as in if ever---- sees the light of day
> Maybe I'll be able to break my black bag only rut one of these days
> 
> View attachment 5345466


I like this, it looks like a great size, not too big, not too small.
@ItsPurseonal congratulations on your out, and bag rotation. I agree with everyone else, hang onto that small Lady Dior and wear it!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Here is my teeny blue collection. It’s never been a color I’ve wanted much of in my handbag collection because I don’t usually care for blue bags with jeans, which I wear a lot of, or black pants, etc.
> 
> Tory Burch Studio bag (on the trip with me currently)
> View attachment 5345519
> 
> 
> And my Coach Marlie. I barely think of this bag as blue for some reason. In my head it’s ‘teal’ and I class it with my green bags. But in truth it’s more of an ‘ocean’ tone than teal.
> View attachment 5345520


Pretty blues. I hope you had/are having a great trip!


Kimbashop said:


> I am trying to catch up on this thread and am so far behind posting my own bags and stats. I am seriously *LOVING* all of these *blue bags* I'm seeing. I'm thinking that I need to move toward more blue bags as I'm realizing how versatile a color it is.
> 
> Bag stats:
> *January*:
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 0
> Bags worn: 7
> 
> *February*:
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 1
> Bags worn: 13
> 
> I'm still catching up from last week in terms of bag pics. So, first, here are my *pink* and *purple* bags. Tomorrow, I will post my blue ones.
> 
> View attachment 5345533
> View attachment 5345534
> View attachment 5345535
> View attachment 5345536
> View attachment 5345538
> View attachment 5345540
> View attachment 5345548
> 
> 
> Massacessi Soulmate Midi
> DeMeliier Mini Venice
> Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Massaccesi Diva Midi
> Balenciaga First
> Baleciaga MU clutch
> Arayla Hepburn (no longer have -- gave it away to my colleague)
> Missing from photos: Longchamp LePliage tote in indigo purple


Great stats and gorgeous bags. I love the saturated colour of the Mini Venice.


essiedub said:


> I have been dutifully following all the great discussions here! My favorite thread!  Well every year I start to post my bags and then lose stem by green week. So this year, I’m using the weekly color to guide (sorta) what I carry. I really need to change the bags more frequently but so far I’ve been on a red kick.
> 
> Celine Ring tote in dark ruby and the Dior WOC for weekends
> 
> View attachment 5345546
> View attachment 5345547
> 
> 
> The Dior is not so cherry red as the photo shows but more of a coppery red.
> I am using the H glove holder to hold up the handles on the Celine .. otherwise it’s just a funky charm Or  sometimes used to keep sunglasses handy. I think I want @880’s Valextra glasses holder but last thing I need is another SLG.
> 
> I see that it‘s blue week...behind as usual.


@essiedub these are beautiful reds. I love the colour of your Ring Tote.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. No new bag for me. The seller sent me a video and the actual bag is a dark dusty gold - almost a bronze. Perhaps that’s why it was pri less than the gold ones I’ve seen.

But, this was a good exercise. It confirmed that I really do need a different gold bag - something smaller that can bridge nice casual to cocktail. And, that I am not at all willing to pay current prices for a Chanel. That latter point isn’t a loss because I’m happy to explore other brands. I just don’t value bags enough to part with $8k - $10k+. I’m very grateful I bought when I did. And, if there are any other Chanel bags I could foresee I want, I’m getting them resale at a discount this year to be done with it. Sheesh!

That being said, there are two bags I want that I just can’t get right - gold shoulder bag and black tote. I’ve spent years looking for the perfect one of each.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Have any of you paid over retail for a bag? I only have one bag that I paid more than original retail for and that’s because I bought it years after it was made and Chanel prices had far outstripped that original level. So, I didn’t mind.
> 
> But, now I want a bag that came out just a couple years ago. I missed it in stores where it sold out quickly. Now, if I want it, I’ll have to find a reseller to hunt it down and pay a premium (20%? 50%? more?) for the privilege. That makes me irritable at the idea but, it is what it is.
> 
> So my questions:
> • Have you paid more than retail for a bag? If so, why?
> • How much more did you pay?
> • Are you happy with your decision?
> 
> Thanks!


I have bought all my bags new from the boutique, online or from department stores. Therefore my maximum is the retail cost. I try to avoid 100% but will pay that if it’s something I really want. 


880 said:


> @Katinahat, looking forward with anticipation to your humongous box


There is going to be a story on this one I think. 


baghabitz34 said:


> How do you like the Bayswater tote? I would like something from Mulberry in the Oak color. I’m between this tote and the zipped Bayswater.
> View attachment 5346319


Now that’s a lovely but difficult choice! Love this oak colour. The newer leather is grainy and quite robust not like the older oak.

I don’t have the Zipped Bayswater. I think this one is the small size? I’d actually call it medium, it’s a really good day bag / satchel size. I have seen it ITF and very nearly bought one when I got my Seaton. It’s a stunning bag that I look at enviously on others. I just feel my Alexa is too similar albeit the Zipoed Bayswater is definitely more structured so less of that relaxing leather. If it’s of interest, I’m not sure the top handles make it long enough to shoulder carry that way. Someone on the Mulberry forum would know. There is a Zipped Bays club. It definitely carries crossbody or long strap over the shoulder.

The Bayswater Tote I have is definitely bigger. I liken it to a MM Neverfull but in leather. It’s a great work/day bag if you want to carry lots and looks smart regardless of how much or little you thrown in. Having carried it to walk 5km home regularly now it’s a very comfortable and easy shoulder carry. It’s also lightfor a leather mulberry and beautifully contrast lined. It comes in loads of colours and is slightly less expensive than the Zipped Bays. Some come up in most of the sales but probably not oak.

Enjoy making a decision! 


DME said:


> Ooh, what’s in the box???





Jereni said:


> Open sesame, I say!


More on this later. I have difficult decisions to make. 


More bags said:


> Stellar blue bags @papertiger. My favourite pic is the Gucci python Catherine Prussian blue - you look so chic!
> 
> So pretty @Sunshine mama!
> 
> Fabulous shades of blues, and styles of bags @Katinahat! I like that Cara backpack.


Thank you!! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. No new bag for me. The seller sent me a video and the actual bag is a dark dusty gold - almost a bronze. Perhaps that’s why it was pri less than the gold ones I’ve seen.
> 
> But, this was a good exercise. It confirmed that I really do need a different gold bag - something smaller that can bridge nice casual to cocktail. And, that I am not at all willing to pay current prices for a Chanel. That latter point isn’t a loss because I’m happy to explore other brands. I just don’t value bags enough to part with $8k - $10k+. I’m very grateful I bought when I did. And, if there are any other Chanel bags I could foresee I want, I’m getting them resale at a discount this year to be done with it. Sheesh!
> 
> That being said, there are two bags I want that I just can’t get right - gold shoulder bag and black tote. I’ve spent years looking for the perfect one of each.


What a shame it was not what you wanted. However, I am glad to hear that this helped you make your mind up. Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## 880

@Katinahat , I prefer your shoulder carry, less structured, neverfull-ish mulberry tote to the more structured zip one.
Although I am of course dying to see what’s in the box, I know you will make a perfect decision (or that we can help with that if you want  Cannot wait to hear the story (where is the popcorn emoticon when you need it lol



Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. No new bag for me. The seller sent me a video and the actual bag is a dark dusty gold - almost a bronze. Perhaps that’s why it was pri less than the gold ones I’ve seen.
> 
> But, this was a good exercise. It confirmed that I really do need a different gold bag - something smaller that can bridge nice casual to cocktail. And, that I am not at all willing to pay current prices for a Chanel. That latter point isn’t a loss because I’m happy to explore other brands. I just don’t value bags enough to part with $8k - $10k+. I’m very grateful I bought when I did. And, if there are any other Chanel bags I could foresee I want, I’m getting them resale at a discount this year to be done with it. Sheesh!
> 
> That being said, there are two bags I want that I just can’t get right - gold shoulder bag and black tote. I’ve spent years looking for the perfect one of each.


Good you know exactly what you want and at what price. and, so great that there was a video   My preloved metallic reissue is a dark pinkish bronze gold, my preferred metallics are quite dark,  but it was also a quarter or a fifth of your price. of course discount for reissue. i really think that eventually chanel bags will cycle back down. I’m not a classic flap person; years ago, I let go of one small double CF that I got for 1250 USD. Am sure you thought of it already, but what about a gold diorama like your silver one? For a metallic evening bag with limited usage, I won’t pay a lot bc I cannot get it back in cost per wear. I have a sliver metallic chèvre h envelop clutch that I got, excellent or like new, for 800 USD. I don’t mind mixing metal, so it works for me.

i have a hard time with shoes even before ankle cartilage replacement surgery. Shopping my own closet bc I have both 37 and 38 birkenstock sneakers. I am wearing the 38 currently without the Birkenstock insert bc there is too much volume in the shoe. Instead with both a brooks sneaker insert and my orthopedic insert Layered over. Very comfy. The 37 lace up is a tiny bit too short and both are made for a foot with more volume. DH rightly says why not get rid of both since neither fit perfectly, which I will probably do.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> @Katinahat , I prefer your shoulder carry, less structured, neverfull-ish mulberry tote to the more structured zip one.
> Although I am of course dying to see what’s in the box, I know you will make a perfect decision (or that we can help with that if you want  Cannot wait to hear the story (where is the popcorn emoticon when you need it lol
> 
> 
> Good you know exactly what you want and at what price. and, so great that there was a video   My preloved metallic reissue is a dark pinkish bronze gold, my preferred metallics are quite dark,  but it was also a quarter or a fifth of your price. of course discount for reissue. i really think that eventually chanel bags will cycle back down. I’m not a classic flap person; years ago, I let go of one small double CF that I got for 1250 USD. Am sure you thought of it already, but what about a gold diorama like your silver one? For a metallic evening bag with limited usage, I won’t pay a lot bc I cannot get it back in cost per wear. I have a sliver metallic chèvre h envelop clutch that I got, excellent or like new, for 800 USD. I don’t mind mixing metal, so it works for me.
> 
> i have a hard time with shoes even before ankle cartilage replacement surgery. Shopping my own closet bc I have both 37 and 38 birkenstock sneakers. I am wearing the 38 currently without the Birkenstock insert bc there is too much volume in the shoe. Instead with both a brooks sneaker insert and my orthopedic insert Layered over. Very comfy. The 37 lace up is a tiny bit too short and both are made for a foot with more volume. DH rightly says why not get rid of both since neither fit perfectly, which I will probably do.


My metallic bags get some of the most use in my closet because they work as neutrals for me. So, I wouldn’t mind spending a little more on one if it’s the right one. The gold Dior Microcannage isn’t the right gold for me - I’d like a true (lighter) gold. But, even if it was, that bag is unique enough that I wouldn’t want two. 

The good thing is I do love the Boy so I can happily wear it. It just feels a bit big in general and doesn’t work for evening. That isn’t a knock on the bag. It would be like me asking one medium sized black bag to do “it all”. It can’t which is why I have 8 or 9 black bags.


----------



## Sparkletastic

For the women on the thread


----------



## Sparkletastic

Question for the day 

What bag do you own that is considered “out of style / off trend” but you happily carry it with no intentions to sell?

Mine is my Miu Miu small shopping tote . I don’t follow Miu Miu but was told that evidently the matelasse pleating is considered out of date by some (many? all? LOL!)

I couldn’t care less. I happily wear my little bag often.


----------



## IntheOcean

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What bag do you own that is considered “out of style / off trend” but you happily carry it with no intentions to sell?
> 
> Mine is my Miu Miu small shopping tote . I don’t follow Miu Miu but was told that evidently the matelasse pleating is considered out of date by some (many? all? LOL!)
> 
> I couldn’t care less. I happily wear my little bag often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346734


That's a beautiful bag, trendy or not!


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> Pretty blues. I hope you had/are having a great trip!



Thank you kindly!



Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. No new bag for me. The seller sent me a video and the actual bag is a dark dusty gold - almost a bronze. Perhaps that’s why it was pri less than the gold ones I’ve seen.
> 
> But, this was a good exercise. It confirmed that I really do need a different gold bag - something smaller that can bridge nice casual to cocktail. And, that I am not at all willing to pay current prices for a Chanel. That latter point isn’t a loss because I’m happy to explore other brands. I just don’t value bags enough to part with $8k - $10k+. I’m very grateful I bought when I did. And, if there are any other Chanel bags I could foresee I want, I’m getting them resale at a discount this year to be done with it. Sheesh!
> 
> That being said, there are two bags I want that I just can’t get right - gold shoulder bag and black tote. I’ve spent years looking for the perfect one of each.



I’m sorry it didn’t work out! That’s a bummer. Bronze is a cool color for a handbag, but obv not the same as gold.

I hear you regarding the hunt for a perfect bag of a particular type. I have been doing that with red, but also I still haven’t found my ‘soul’ teal bag.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I completely agree with you about the value of waiting to buy items. I always find I make a better decision when I wait… so now I always do.
> I feel so helpless to affect this situation but it tears at me. I just do NOT understand people’s willingness to kill and go to war over power grabs.
> I would love to buy a bag on sale but none of the ones I like ever _go_ on sale.  They’re more likely to sell out.
> 
> And, yes. I had a horrendous year. I’ve given up on trying to make myself believe it was ok.  But, I’ve definitely gotten some treats along the way so I can’t use that excuse much more. LOL!
> 
> ******
> OK. So, I think I’m going to get the bag.  I just want to think about it a bit. My rationale is
> • It’s the bag I _should_ have waited to buy instead of one I currently own.
> • I can ultimately use the proceeds from the sale of that bag and the Fendi I have up for sale to fund most of the cost
> • I will use this bag a LOT whereas I don’t use the current bag often
> • This bag will continue to increase in value while the current bags won’t increase nearly as quickly.
> 
> This is the bag I’m thinking of buying: a gold medium Chanel CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to replace my gold new medium Chanel boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346109
> 
> I truly adore my Boy.  It’s just big on my frame in the new medium. And too big for any kind of dressier date night use.
> 
> This is a hard call. I really need to think on it. Feel free to chime in / change your opinion / push me forward now that you know the bags in play.
> 
> Also, since it has shw instead of ghw like my Boy, I wonder if it will be dark enough to compliment my YG jewelry.



It's such an important decision I don't want to come down on either side, I will say I think the CF will be fine with yg (or wg) jewellery


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> It has taken me ages to read today’s posts and reply and I feel I’ve missed masses of wonderful posts.
> 
> Today I dressed in navy blue (and purple) Ted Baker for blue week (after pink/purple), wore my burgundy boots and carried my sea blue Bayswater Tote. Hitting all the colours so far bar yellow which I don’t think would have worked!
> View attachment 5346167
> 
> And this has arrived which I must unpack slowly to enjoy…
> View attachment 5346168



Looking immaculate 

now unpacking with you


----------



## papertiger

poopsie said:


> I have one blue purse. Turns out I'm not really a "pop of  color" gal so it rarely----as in if ever---- sees the light of day
> Maybe I'll be able to break my black bag only rut one of these days
> 
> View attachment 5345466



Beautiful shade of blue! 

A decade ago I went though an only-black bag phase. I think it reflected my living/working conditions at the time, my way of feeling in control. I say let yourself express whatever phase you're going through. But this blue would be great with all colours and neutrals too.


----------



## papertiger

ItsPurseonal said:


> I know I'm late with this but here are my Feb stats (a record month!):
> 
> *February stats:*
> 
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 1
> 
> Bags carried: 14(!!!)
> 
> I sold my LV Capucines PM as it was just too formal for an everyday look in my wardrobe, and I broke even on the sale (bought it preloved several years ago).  I brought in another CF in an amazing mermaid green (using some Saks gift cards so the price was much easier to swallow ) - I've worn it a couple times and I'm very pleased with how it looks when styled casually.
> 
> I also was about to sell my LV Favorite MM (hadn't worn it in over a year ) and had uploaded it for a quote from FP, but decided to wear it one more time and I decided I couldn't part with it. It fills a gap in my wardrobe for a super durable, casual crossbody that I can wear to outdoor barbecues (as long as there is no actual smoke around), sporting events, etc. without worrying about wear and tear.
> 
> I've had one bag in my wardrobe that I'm just waiting to use until my life returns to normal(?) - the Lady Dior small in blush/fard. It's brand new with tags and it's been sitting in my bag closet for over a year. I'm confident my life will return to normal (traveling, living in a city, nice dinners on the weekend) at some point in the next year or two and I envisioned wearing this bag out to nice dinners. But it just feels bad to have it sitting in my closet unused. I bought it for a much lower price than current retail ($3950 when I bought it pre-increases, $5300 now) so I'm hesitant to sell it because I definitely wouldn't repurchase it at the current price. I should keep it at least until my life returns to normal to see how much use I get out of it, right? Would appreciate the wisdom of the crowd!



Last year there were a grand total of 3 events to get dressed-up for. Two occasions I hosted, one a very posh birthday and the other an outing. That was it the entire year! How many dressy, event, evening bags do I have? 

Recently, I've found going to local (restaurant/cafes) haunts, not OTT but dressed-up a bit, more pro-active and satisfying, purposely using dressier bags than I used to, there is absolutely no use waiting for a formal events these days. It doesn't mean meeting a friend for coffee with a croc handbag, but may be my Gucci Bouvier like last Sat. 3 years ago I would just waltzed-in with my gym bag after yoga, in the evening I changed my bag again and took a silver satchel out (we walked 30 min to and fro). Again, I may not have even bothered with a bag years ago, and just used my pockets (card/mask/lip-balm) but it felt really good to get changed and make my own occasion.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Here is my teeny blue collection. It’s never been a color I’ve wanted much of in my handbag collection because I don’t usually care for blue bags with jeans, which I wear a lot of, or black pants, etc.
> 
> Tory Burch Studio bag (on the trip with me currently)
> View attachment 5345519
> 
> 
> And my Coach Marlie. I barely think of this bag as blue for some reason. In my head it’s ‘teal’ and I class it with my green bags. But in truth it’s more of an ‘ocean’ tone than teal.
> View attachment 5345520



Marlie is just so cute and classic.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What bag do you own that is considered “out of style / off trend” but you happily carry it with no intentions to sell?
> 
> Mine is my Miu Miu small shopping tote . I don’t follow Miu Miu but was told that evidently the matelasse pleating is considered out of date by some (many? all? LOL!)
> 
> I couldn’t care less. I happily wear my little bag often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346734



Minus vintage bags and bags no one can remember (like the YSL Marjorelle - although I see these have gone up recently)
So OUT people ask me what they are. 

Add to these my all-black *Chloe Paddington* (I don't tend to carry the lock though) and* Large brown Bay* (I literally thought I saw a photo a minute ago - but now can't find  ????.

My *Gucci Horse-bit chain* bags. I do risk hearing "I remember those" all day. This Jade version is the most 'turn back time' version, the others aged better, but this one has rg hw and Ltd Ed. 
*Gucci Aviatrix*, only 'in' for one season (AW2007) but happily/sadly memorable, no way I'm ever getting rid of this or not using. 
*MJ Venetia*, I just think they are class remodelling of many generic 1960/70s bags but made_ better_ than the vintage 
*Bracher Emden* London clutch. I know Richard (Emden) and his father who has a printing company in London. I really like this maximalist clutch, very useful for formal occasions or as a structured day clutch. Other examples of their bags I don't like at all.
*Gucci Jockey Boston*. I will forever love this very easy Boston - very light, very useful. I also have an 18K gold bracelet that matches the hw, so old-school. 

You could also add my* Gucci Babushka Boston* and *Chanel quilted backpack* but these have become cult so they don't really could.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Minus vintage bags and bags no one can remember (like the YSL Marjorelle - although I see these have gone up recently)
> So OUT people ask me what they are.
> 
> Add to these my all-black *Chloe Paddington* (I don't tend to carry the lock though) and* Large brown Bay* (I literally thought I saw a photo a minute ago - but now can't find  ????.
> 
> My *Gucci Horse-bit chain* bags. I do risk hearing "I remember those" all day. This Jade version is the most 'turn back time' version, the others aged better, but this one has rg hw and Ltd Ed.
> *Gucci Aviatrix*, only 'in' for one season (AW2007) but happily/sadly memorable, no way I'm ever getting rid of this or not using.
> *MJ Venetia*, I just think they are class remodelling of many generic 1960/70s bags but made_ better_ than the vintage
> *Bracher Emden* London clutch. I know Richard (Emden) and his father who has a printing company in London. I really like this maximalist clutch, very useful for formal occasions or as a structured day clutch. Other examples of their bags I don't like at all.
> *Gucci Jockey Boston*. I will forever love this very easy Boston - very light, very useful. I also have an 18K gold bracelet that matches the hw, so old-school.
> 
> You could also add my* Gucci Babushka Boston* and *Chanel quilted backpack* but these have become cult so they don't really could.


They all still look great, but the Bracher Emden London clutch is really very special.

I always thought the Paddington was very cool.   With the weight of the lock, it could be a self defense bag.   Clobber a thief with bag bop to the head.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What bag do you own that is considered “out of style / off trend” but you happily carry it with no intentions to sell?
> 
> Mine is my Miu Miu small shopping tote . I don’t follow Miu Miu but was told that evidently the matelasse pleating is considered out of date by some (many? all? LOL!)
> 
> I couldn’t care less. I happily wear my little bag often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346734


Love the matalesse; thought Miu Miu was reissuing it lol  

my most beloved out of style Bag is my black and white LV Stephen sprouse long alma, aka knitting needle alma

one BV metallic hobo (TM era); one BV Boston bag (it has swirls of cut lizard or sting Ray, I forget which); both preloved and massively discounted  

one dark camo Prada nylon mens crossbody 

two metallic chanel bags 

one nylon outer zipper NS crossbody (from Paul Stuart, an American mens shop) 

hermes 35 Victoria I etoupe

two hermes 35 Trim II 

that’s just off the top of my head

im a late adapter to fashion trends and I prefer to wear vintage deadstock or past season


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What bag do you own that is considered “out of style / off trend” but you happily carry it with no intentions to sell?
> 
> Mine is my Miu Miu small shopping tote . I don’t follow Miu Miu but was told that evidently the matelasse pleating is considered out of date by some (many? all? LOL!)
> 
> I couldn’t care less. I happily wear my little bag often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346734


I actually think about this question a lot because I am late to the handbag world and lag behind in learning about some of the trends. I tend to buy what I love and what I think will stand the test of time in terms of lines, design, functionality, etc., largely due to my budget constraints. I think of these off-trend bags in two categories: 1) bags that had a moment but are discontinued (thus not being able to become a trend anymore, I guess); 2) bag shapes, regardless of brand, that are considered off-trend.

1. *Ferragamo Sofia* in black pebbled and silver HW. Love, love, love this bag. Trapezoidal shape, softly structured, gorgeous clasp, and can be carried in multiple ways. It's sharp enough to transition from day to night IMO without the strap, even though I have the medium size. I can't believe SF stopped making this bag as it was such a hit for a while. I bought mine recently and don't care that it is not on-trend.
2. *My Balenciaga Moto line *of First, City, and Day bags. Some might argue that these are never off-trend but most of my collection is from the years 2003-2007, which for Bal fans are the golden years of chevre leather. I did buy a new one in pebbled leather in 2016 (my very first designer bag) which I adore. Funny enough, these older moto bags are having a moment right now despite the new designs that DG is promoting. The City and First bags are being spotted everywhere so I guess I'm back "in" again.
3. *Hobo bags*. I hear they are making a comeback (especially the larger ones), but I know that they have been out of style for a while. I own several: an Hermes Trim II from 2000, three from the contemporary brand Arayla, 2 from Balenciaga. I wear these regardless of trend because they work for me on days when I need to take everything with me. The Trim is sort of back in style due to the Gucci Jackie revival.
4. *Ferragamo Boxyz bag*. They stopped making these last year. I have no idea why because it's a classic, structured top handle design and it looks fabulous with every single outfit I own, from casual to dressy. The quality and design are exquisite, by far the best made bag in my collection, but it will no doubt read as dated since they stopped production. I bought one 2 months ago on TRR that was brand new; the protective plastic was still on all the hardware. It's a work of art that I will never part with.


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> I actually think about this question a lot because I am late to the handbag world and lag behind in learning about some of the trends. I tend to buy what I love and what I think will stand the test of time in terms of lines, design, functionality, etc., largely due to my budget constraints. I think of these off-trend bags in two categories: 1) bags that had a moment but are discontinued (thus not being able to become a trend anymore, I guess); 2) bag shapes, regardless of brand, that are considered off-trend.
> 
> 1. *Ferragamo Sofia* in black pebbled and silver HW. Love, love, love this bag. Trapezoidal shape, softly structured, gorgeous clasp, and can be carried in multiple ways. It's sharp enough to transition from day to night IMO without the strap, even though I have the medium size. I can't believe SF stopped making this bag as it was such a hit for a while. I bought mine recently and don't care that it is not on-trend.
> 2. *My Balenciaga Moto line *of First, City, and Day bags. Some might argue that these are never off-trend but most of my collection is from the years 2003-2007, which for Bal fans are the golden years of chevre leather. I did buy a new one in pebbled leather in 2016 (my very first designer bag) which I adore. Funny enough, these older moto bags are having a moment right now despite the new designs that DG is promoting. The City and First bags are being spotted everywhere so I guess I'm back "in" again.
> 3. *Hobo bags*. I hear they are making a comeback (especially the larger ones), but I know that they have been out of style for a while. I own several: an Hermes Trim II from 2000, three from the contemporary brand Arayla, 2 from Balenciaga. I wear these regardless of trend because they work for me on days when I need to take everything with me. The Trim is sort of back in style due to the Gucci Jackie revival.
> 4. *Ferragamo Boxyz bag*. They stopped making these last year. I have no idea why because it's a classic, structured top handle design and it looks fabulous with every single outfit I own, from casual to dressy. The quality and design are exquisite, by far the best made bag in my collection, but it will no doubt read as dated since they stopped production. I bought one 2 months ago on TRR that was brand new; the protective plastic was still on all the hardware. It's a work of art that I will never part with.



Love the way you've carefully considered


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Minus vintage bags and bags no one can remember (like the YSL Marjorelle - although I see these have gone up recently)
> So OUT people ask me what they are.
> 
> Add to these my all-black *Chloe Paddington* (I don't tend to carry the lock though) and* Large brown Bay* (I literally thought I saw a photo a minute ago - but now can't find  ????.
> 
> My *Gucci Horse-bit chain* bags. I do risk hearing "I remember those" all day. This Jade version is the most 'turn back time' version, the others aged better, but this one has rg hw and Ltd Ed.
> *Gucci Aviatrix*, only 'in' for one season (AW2007) but happily/sadly memorable, no way I'm ever getting rid of this or not using.
> *MJ Venetia*, I just think they are class remodelling of many generic 1960/70s bags but made_ better_ than the vintage
> *Bracher Emden* London clutch. I know Richard (Emden) and his father who has a printing company in London. I really like this maximalist clutch, very useful for formal occasions or as a structured day clutch. Other examples of their bags I don't like at all.
> *Gucci Jockey Boston*. I will forever love this very easy Boston - very light, very useful. I also have an 18K gold bracelet that matches the hw, so old-school.
> 
> You could also add my* Gucci Babushka Boston* and *Chanel quilted backpack* but these have become cult so they don't really could.
> 
> View attachment 5346872
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346873
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346876


I love that clutch!


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What bag do you own that is considered “out of style / off trend” but you happily carry it with no intentions to sell?
> 
> Mine is my Miu Miu small shopping tote . I don’t follow Miu Miu but was told that evidently the matelasse pleating is considered out of date by some (many? all? LOL!)
> 
> I couldn’t care less. I happily wear my little bag often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346734


I think all of my bags are off trend. I don't have any "it" bags. I got all my moto Bals years after they were released. Most of my bags are contemporary brands. I don't pay much attention to trends as far as bags are concerned. I think in most cases I won't even know if I was wildly out of fashion. I live in a small town where almost no one carries the latest thing.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Last year there were a grand total of 3 events to get dressed-up for. Two occasions I hosted, one a very posh birthday and the other an outing. That was it the entire year! How many dressy, event, evening bags do I have?
> 
> Recently, I've found going to local (restaurant/cafes) haunts, not OTT but dressed-up a bit, more pro-active and satisfying, purposely using dressier bags than I used to, there is absolutely no use waiting for a formal events these days. It doesn't mean meeting a friend for coffee with a croc handbag, but may be my Gucci Bouvier like last Sat. 3 years ago I would just waltzed-in with my gym bag after yoga, in the evening I changed my bag again and took a silver satchel out (we walked 30 min to and fro). Again, I may not have even bothered with a bag years ago, and just used my pockets (card/mask/lip-balm) but it felt really good to get changed and make my own occasion.


This is my current perspective. Some slow loss of this surgery / steroid weight is helping.


whateve said:


> I think all of my bags are off trend. I don't have any "it" bags. I got all my moto Bals years after they were released. Most of my bags are contemporary brands. I don't pay much attention to trends as far as bags are concerned. I think in most cases I won't even know if I was wildly out of fashion. I live in a small town where almost no one carries the latest thing.


I think there is are different levels of trendiness: current it bags at one extreme and the bags that “they” all will say are out of date on the other. In the middle are (IMO) the 85%+ of bags which look good or awful based on condition and styling.  Premier vs. contemporary doesn’t really factor into that (again IMO).

So, my question was based on what “they” would say is completely out of fashion (like the quilting on my Miu Miu) that we still love and happily wear. In contrast, for example, my Dioramas have been discontinued so they aren’t trendy but they also aren’t “out of fashion.”


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Minus vintage bags and bags no one can remember (like the YSL Marjorelle - although I see these have gone up recently)
> So OUT people ask me what they are.
> 
> Add to these my all-black *Chloe Paddington* (I don't tend to carry the lock though) and* Large brown Bay* (I literally thought I saw a photo a minute ago - but now can't find  ????.
> 
> My *Gucci Horse-bit chain* bags. I do risk hearing "I remember those" all day. This Jade version is the most 'turn back time' version, the others aged better, but this one has rg hw and Ltd Ed.
> *Gucci Aviatrix*, only 'in' for one season (AW2007) but happily/sadly memorable, no way I'm ever getting rid of this or not using.
> *MJ Venetia*, I just think they are class remodelling of many generic 1960/70s bags but made_ better_ than the vintage
> *Bracher Emden* London clutch. I know Richard (Emden) and his father who has a printing company in London. I really like this maximalist clutch, very useful for formal occasions or as a structured day clutch. Other examples of their bags I don't like at all.
> *Gucci Jockey Boston*. I will forever love this very easy Boston - very light, very useful. I also have an 18K gold bracelet that matches the hw, so old-school.
> 
> You could also add my* Gucci Babushka Boston* and *Chanel quilted backpack* but these have become cult so they don't really could.
> 
> View attachment 5346872
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346873
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346876



I love your Gucci Jockey Boston bag!          It's still on my Wish List!


----------



## 880

Kimbashop said:


> *Ferragamo Boxyz bag*. They stopped making these last year. I have no idea why because it's a classic, structured top handle design and it looks fabulous with every single outfit I own, from casual to dressy. The quality and design are exquisite, by far the best made bag in my collection, but it will no doubt read as dated since they stopped production. I bought one 2 months ago on TRR that was brand new; the protective plastic was still on all the hardware. It's a work of art that I will never part with.


Just saw your Boxyz bag in the ferragamo thread and it’s so beautiful! Loved reading your thoughts about it and the other bags in your collection!


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> I love your Gucci Jockey Boston bag!          It's still on my Wish List!



I feel like I shouldn't do on this thread in case it's enabling, but I totally recommend. This went from my go-to, everyday bag to most included within bag rotations. Very light, very good leather, and the hw is just so stunning. Because its basic shape appears semi-structured, I can wear it very casually, smart-casual and all the way formal.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## piperdog

Kimbashop said:


> I actually think about this question a lot because I am late to the handbag world and lag behind in learning about some of the trends. I tend to buy what I love and what I think will stand the test of time in terms of lines, design, functionality, etc., largely due to my budget constraints. I think of these off-trend bags in two categories: 1) bags that had a moment but are discontinued (thus not being able to become a trend anymore, I guess); 2) bag shapes, regardless of brand, that are considered off-trend.


I could have written every word of this. Now, I buy what I love and will enjoy indefinitely. However, like with buying clothes, part of that calculus does include considering whether a piece will forever be associated with a certain time period, and whether that matters to me. So I bought and carried large bags during the small bag trend years, and still would buy an off-trend (by your excellent categorization) bag if I loved it and thought I would use it. 

So to answer Sparkle's fun question, most of my bags are probably off-trend, but I still use them unabashedly.


----------



## lill_canele

Hmm, I'm late to the game in handbag buying as in, I only started recently getting into handbags the past 5-6 years or so. And most of my bags are still in production lol   .
I'd say the only 2 "out of date"/"out of style", bags I have is my BV Roma and the recently discontinued Moynat Gabby (such a shame).
but I'd never sell them, as they were both wonderful gifts from my MIL and husband respectively.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Finally....
Here's my blue 40ies bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> Just saw your Boxyz bag in the ferragamo thread and it’s so beautiful! Loved reading your thoughts about it and the other bags in your collection!


Thank you! I can't believe I bought it for about 1/4 the retail price, in brand new condition. I will share it here when we get to our tan/beige bags week!


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> I actually think about this question a lot because I am late to the handbag world and lag behind in learning about some of the trends. I tend to buy what I love and what I think will stand the test of time in terms of lines, design, functionality, etc., largely due to my budget constraints. I think of these off-trend bags in two categories: 1) bags that had a moment but are discontinued (thus not being able to become a trend anymore, I guess); 2) bag shapes, regardless of brand, that are considered off-trend.
> 
> 1. *Ferragamo Sofia* in black pebbled and silver HW. Love, love, love this bag. Trapezoidal shape, softly structured, gorgeous clasp, and can be carried in multiple ways. It's sharp enough to transition from day to night IMO without the strap, even though I have the medium size. I can't believe SF stopped making this bag as it was such a hit for a while. I bought mine recently and don't care that it is not on-trend.
> 2. *My Balenciaga Moto line *of First, City, and Day bags. Some might argue that these are never off-trend but most of my collection is from the years 2003-2007, which for Bal fans are the golden years of chevre leather. I did buy a new one in pebbled leather in 2016 (my very first designer bag) which I adore. Funny enough, these older moto bags are having a moment right now despite the new designs that DG is promoting. The City and First bags are being spotted everywhere so I guess I'm back "in" again.
> 3. *Hobo bags*. I hear they are making a comeback (especially the larger ones), but I know that they have been out of style for a while. I own several: an Hermes Trim II from 2000, three from the contemporary brand Arayla, 2 from Balenciaga. I wear these regardless of trend because they work for me on days when I need to take everything with me. The Trim is sort of back in style due to the Gucci Jackie revival.
> 4. *Ferragamo Boxyz bag*. They stopped making these last year. I have no idea why because it's a classic, structured top handle design and it looks fabulous with every single outfit I own, from casual to dressy. The quality and design are exquisite, by far the best made bag in my collection, but it will no doubt read as dated since they stopped production. I bought one 2 months ago on TRR that was brand new; the protective plastic was still on all the hardware. It's a work of art that I will never part with.


This is so well put!

Your Ferragamo bags are beautiful. Ferragamo makes some of the most gorgeous designs. Fun fact: Marco Massaccesi used to work for Ferragamo, and he said the lambskin linings that he uses for his bags are the same ones used to produce a luxury house’s shoes. I’m positive he’s talking about Ferragamo here, since Ferragamo is also known for their footwear.


----------



## baghabitz34

Beautiful Blues everyone! I will post mine later this week.

@Katinahat thanks for the feedback. I will definitely check out the Mulberry Bayswater thread.

@Sparkletastic I don’t really have trend bags, I don’t think. It’s more I was out of trend period since I was carrying big bags when everyone else had small ones, lol.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Have any of you paid over retail for a bag? I only have one bag that I paid more than original retail for and that’s because I bought it years after it was made and Chanel prices had far outstripped that original level. So, I didn’t mind.
> 
> But, now I want a bag that came out just a couple years ago. I missed it in stores where it sold out quickly. Now, if I want it, I’ll have to find a reseller to hunt it down and pay a premium (20%? 50%? more?) for the privilege. That makes me irritable at the idea but, it is what it is.
> 
> So my questions:
> • Have you paid more than retail for a bag? If so, why?
> • How much more did you pay?
> • Are you happy with your decision?
> 
> Thanks!



Not yet. The bags I covet are usually older and preloved. I think I´ve never paid even close to original retail.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally....
> Here's my blue 40ies bag.
> 
> View attachment 5347123
> View attachment 5347124
> View attachment 5347125


I love that shape!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally....
> Here's my blue 40ies bag.
> 
> View attachment 5347123
> View attachment 5347124
> View attachment 5347125


Oh, it is so adorable!  Seems like it's a small size, ideal for an evening bag?  The shape reminds me of a sea shell.  Thanks for posting these pictures.


Sparkletastic said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What bag do you own that is considered “out of style / off trend” but you happily carry it with no intentions to sell?
> 
> Mine is my Miu Miu small shopping tote . I don’t follow Miu Miu but was told that evidently the matelasse pleating is considered out of date by some (many? all? LOL!)
> 
> I couldn’t care less. I happily wear my little bag often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346734





Kimbashop said:


> I actually think about this question a lot because I am late to the handbag world and lag behind in learning about some of the trends. I tend to buy what I love and what I think will stand the test of time in terms of lines, design, functionality, etc., largely due to my budget constraints. I think of these off-trend bags in two categories: 1) bags that had a moment but are discontinued (thus not being able to become a trend anymore, I guess); 2) bag shapes, regardless of brand, that are considered off-trend.
> 
> 1. *Ferragamo Sofia* in black pebbled and silver HW. Love, love, love this bag. Trapezoidal shape, softly structured, gorgeous clasp, and can be carried in multiple ways. It's sharp enough to transition from day to night IMO without the strap, even though I have the medium size. I can't believe SF stopped making this bag as it was such a hit for a while. I bought mine recently and don't care that it is not on-trend.
> 2. *My Balenciaga Moto line *of First, City, and Day bags. Some might argue that these are never off-trend but most of my collection is from the years 2003-2007, which for Bal fans are the golden years of chevre leather. I did buy a new one in pebbled leather in 2016 (my very first designer bag) which I adore. Funny enough, these older moto bags are having a moment right now despite the new designs that DG is promoting. The City and First bags are being spotted everywhere so I guess I'm back "in" again.
> 3. *Hobo bags*. I hear they are making a comeback (especially the larger ones), but I know that they have been out of style for a while. I own several: an Hermes Trim II from 2000, three from the contemporary brand Arayla, 2 from Balenciaga. I wear these regardless of trend because they work for me on days when I need to take everything with me. The Trim is sort of back in style due to the Gucci Jackie revival.
> 4. *Ferragamo Boxyz bag*. They stopped making these last year. I have no idea why because it's a classic, structured top handle design and it looks fabulous with every single outfit I own, from casual to dressy. The quality and design are exquisite, by far the best made bag in my collection, but it will no doubt read as dated since they stopped production. I bought one 2 months ago on TRR that was brand new; the protective plastic was still on all the hardware. It's a work of art that I will never part with.


Like @Kimbashop, I too am relatively late to the handbag world, and still catching up.  As for the question of the day, I think my answer would be the LV Ellipse?  I don't have a pic handy right now and will post one later.  It's my only monogram bag, and I love the shape, and enjoy carrying it.
@Kimbashop, Ferragamo seems to have had a few different top handle bags (like the one with the Gancini lock) over the years.  The shape seems to stay somewhat the same, similar to the Boxyz which is the classic, top handle style, but the details usually differ like the hardware, leather, etc.  I have the Boxyz too, which I purchased shortly before the pandemic when it was still being produced.  It's a timeless design with such beautiful details, and I agree that it looks great with a variety of outfits.

@Sparkletastic, sorry to hear the gold bag did not work out.  Have you considered a gold Lady Dior?  I have seen one in the Lady Dior thread (quilted lambskin) in the small size.  You could always substitute a chain strap for the wider strap for evening outings.

@More bags, thank you for the compliments on the blue bags.  

I need to go back and read the posts properly -- I've just skimmed through them quickly!


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> @Katinahat , I prefer your shoulder carry, less structured, neverfull-ish mulberry tote to the more structured zip one.
> Although I am of course dying to see what’s in the box, I know you will make a perfect decision (or that we can help with that if you want  Cannot wait to hear the story (where is the popcorn emoticon when you need it lol
> 
> 
> Good you know exactly what you want and at what price. and, so great that there was a video   My preloved metallic reissue is a dark pinkish bronze gold, my preferred metallics are quite dark,  but it was also a quarter or a fifth of your price. of course discount for reissue. i really think that eventually chanel bags will cycle back down. I’m not a classic flap person; years ago, I let go of one small double CF that I got for 1250 USD. Am sure you thought of it already, but what about a gold diorama like your silver one? For a metallic evening bag with limited usage, I won’t pay a lot bc I cannot get it back in cost per wear. I have a sliver metallic chèvre h envelop clutch that I got, excellent or like new, for 800 USD. I don’t mind mixing metal, so it works for me.
> 
> i have a hard time with shoes even before ankle cartilage replacement surgery. Shopping my own closet bc I have both 37 and 38 birkenstock sneakers. I am wearing the 38 currently without the Birkenstock insert bc there is too much volume in the shoe. Instead with both a brooks sneaker insert and my orthopedic insert Layered over. Very comfy. The 37 lace up is a tiny bit too short and both are made for a foot with more volume. DH rightly says why not get rid of both since neither fit perfectly, which I will probably do.





papertiger said:


> Looking immaculate
> 
> now unpacking with you



Thsnks @880 and @papertiger. It’s open which is good. I’ll post more tomorrow. I’ve done 14 hours work straight dealing with high levels of covid staff absence for today and tomorrow and I can hardly see straight so I’m taking a screen break for tonight.


----------



## dcooney4

I don’t think I own any on trend bags. Probably my Papillon is the most dated but I adore her and still wear her. Though her baby still has never been worn.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What bag do you own that is considered “out of style / off trend” but you happily carry it with no intentions to sell?
> 
> Mine is my Miu Miu small shopping tote . I don’t follow Miu Miu but was told that evidently the matelasse pleating is considered out of date by some (many? all? LOL!)
> 
> I couldn’t care less. I happily wear my little bag often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346734



The only really dated bag I own is a Mandarina Duck bag. Sporty with a nylon strap. I haven´t used it in ages (actually never again after buying it for Paris in 2015), but am keeping it for two reasons: 1) the strap is great quality and goes with lots of other bags when all I need is a neutral hands free solution 2) the bag itself is very handy for hands free travel and holds a ton without getting bulky. One day I´ll did it out again! (PS: it´s not dirty. It has a very faint print of the outlines of a a keyboard.)


----------



## coffee2go

Help me choose which bag to bring to Paris! I’m going to Paris for a few days and want to bring two bags. I’ll definitely will be bringing Lanvin hobo bag, as it’s lightweight, great for day and evening, can be worn crossbody. I’m debating between:
- either bringing Celine belt bag - pro: pop of color as I’ll be wearing mostly navy blue and black, secure as it zips and not easy to open, I have already brought it to Paris and it’s great travel bag. Con: it’s structured, not as lightweight as other bag I could bring, can’t be folded.

- or bringing Maxmara tote bag - pro: lightweight, can be folded and doesn’t occupy much space, can be worn both crossbody, on the shoulder, on crook of my arm; con: not as secure, as it’s a tote, but it has an inner zip pouch. Being dark blue color it’s not that much of a difference from a black bag I’ll be bringing, as both are neutral colors…


Your thoughts?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I love that shape!



Thank-you! It´s really unusual. I often look for 40ies bags but haven´t seen any more in this shape.


----------



## 880

coffee2go said:


> Help me choose which bag to bring to Paris! I’m going to Paris for a few days and want to bring two bags. I’ll definitely will be bringing Lanvin hobo bag, as it’s lightweight, great for day and evening, can be worn crossbody. I’m debating between:
> - either bringing Celine belt bag - pro: pop of color as I’ll be wearing mostly navy blue and black, secure as it zips and not easy to open, I have already brought it to Paris and it’s great travel bag. Con: it’s structured, not as lightweight as other bag I could bring, can’t be folded.
> 
> - or bringing Maxmara tote bag - pro: lightweight, can be folded and doesn’t occupy much space, can be worn both crossbody, on the shoulder, on crook of my arm; con: not as secure, as it’s a tote, but it has an inner zip pouch. Being dark blue color it’s not that much of a difference from a black bag I’ll be bringing, as both are neutral colors…
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5347240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347241


I vote Celine belt, unless you need to carry around tote stuff 
have an amazing time! I just came back; everyone was friendly and they need tourists just like we do


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> This is so well put!
> 
> Your Ferragamo bags are beautiful. Ferragamo makes some of the most gorgeous designs. Fun fact: Marco Massaccesi used to work for Ferragamo, and he said the lambskin linings that he uses for his bags are the same ones used to produce a luxury house’s shoes. I’m positive he’s talking about Ferragamo here, since Ferragamo is also known for their footwear.


Thank you, and whoa-- I had no idea. That makes sense, though, given the beauty of his lambskin.


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Help me choose which bag to bring to Paris! I’m going to Paris for a few days and want to bring two bags. I’ll definitely will be bringing Lanvin hobo bag, as it’s lightweight, great for day and evening, can be worn crossbody. I’m debating between:
> - either bringing Celine belt bag - pro: pop of color as I’ll be wearing mostly navy blue and black, secure as it zips and not easy to open, I have already brought it to Paris and it’s great travel bag. Con: it’s structured, not as lightweight as other bag I could bring, can’t be folded.
> 
> - or bringing Maxmara tote bag - pro: lightweight, can be folded and doesn’t occupy much space, can be worn both crossbody, on the shoulder, on crook of my arm; con: not as secure, as it’s a tote, but it has an inner zip pouch. Being dark blue color it’s not that much of a difference from a black bag I’ll be bringing, as both are neutral colors…
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5347240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347241



Red Celine, you'll be in Paris, you need to look FAB _and_ feel secure


----------



## Kimbashop

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Oh, it is so adorable!  Seems like it's a small size, ideal for an evening bag?  The shape reminds me of a sea shell.  Thanks for posting these pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Like @Kimbashop, I too am relatively late to the handbag world, and still catching up.  As for the question of the day, I think my answer would be the LV Ellipse?  I don't have a pic handy right now and will post one later.  It's my only monogram bag, and I love the shape, and enjoy carrying it.
> @Kimbashop, Ferragamo seems to have had a few different top handle bags (like the one with the Gancini lock) over the years.  The shape seems to stay somewhat the same, similar to the Boxyz which is the classic, top handle style, but the details usually differ like the hardware, leather, etc.  I have the Boxyz too, which I purchased shortly before the pandemic when it was still being produced.  It's a timeless design with such beautiful details, and I agree that it looks great with a variety of outfits.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, sorry to hear the gold bag did not work out.  Have you considered a gold Lady Dior?  I have seen one in the Lady Dior thread (quilted lambskin) in the small size.  You could always substitute a chain strap for the wider strap for evening outings.
> 
> @More bags, thank you for the compliments on the blue bags.
> 
> I need to go back and read the posts properly -- I've just skimmed through them quickly!


Good to know -- I do love the Gancini top handle that resembles the Kelly. I will miss the details of the Boxyz bag, though, as well as their ad campaign and marketing (not things I usually say). The hardware is so stunning with the tiny details and the shape of the flap is beautiful. And I do remember seeing yours; when I was thinking about purchasing the bag, I poured over the photos in TPF and yours--along with your opinion of the medium size-- inspired me to buy it!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally....
> Here's my blue 40ies bag.
> 
> View attachment 5347123
> View attachment 5347124
> View attachment 5347125



Such an amazing shape as well as colour


----------



## Kimbashop

coffee2go said:


> Help me choose which bag to bring to Paris! I’m going to Paris for a few days and want to bring two bags. I’ll definitely will be bringing Lanvin hobo bag, as it’s lightweight, great for day and evening, can be worn crossbody. I’m debating between:
> - either bringing Celine belt bag - pro: pop of color as I’ll be wearing mostly navy blue and black, secure as it zips and not easy to open, I have already brought it to Paris and it’s great travel bag. Con: it’s structured, not as lightweight as other bag I could bring, can’t be folded.
> 
> - or bringing Maxmara tote bag - pro: lightweight, can be folded and doesn’t occupy much space, can be worn both crossbody, on the shoulder, on crook of my arm; con: not as secure, as it’s a tote, but it has an inner zip pouch. Being dark blue color it’s not that much of a difference from a black bag I’ll be bringing, as both are neutral colors…
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5347240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347241


Another vote for the Celine belt bag! It will be a beautiful pop of color against your darker wardrobe.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Oh, it is so adorable! Seems like it's a small size, ideal for an evening bag? The shape reminds me of a sea shell. Thanks for posting these pictures.


Thank-you! It´s bigger than it looks in the photo. 27cms across the widest part, 22cms tall without the handle. To me it´s a bag to go with an afternoon dress. ...or I bought it to go with a 40ies afternoon dress...  an then did not wear it, because I opted for burgundy shoes and chose an oversized burgundy snakeskin clutch to go with them.


----------



## papertiger

Bag news:

My Gucci Med all-black BTH had it's 'personalisation' done yesterday so should return from Italy soon  . I was wondering where that got to    

Life news:

I had to update my CV today for a panel of somebodies. Feeling quite proud of myself. For someone who feels like I do nothing, I've done quite a lot   I've managed to impress_ myself_ at least LL.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! It´s bigger than it looks in the photo. 27cms across the widest part, 22cms tall without the handle. To me it´s a bag to go with an afternoon dress. ...or I bought it to go with a 40ies afternoon dress...  an then did not wear it, because I opted for burgundy shoes and chose an oversized burgundy snakeskin clutch to go with them.


You look so glamorous in this photo! I also love the one of you and your DS in Paris. A motorcycle jacket looks effortless on you.


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> Bag news:
> 
> My Gucci Med all-black BTH had it's 'personalisation' done yesterday so should return from Italy soon  . I was wondering where that got to
> 
> Life news:
> 
> I had to update my CV today for a panel of somebodies. Feeling quite proud of myself. For someone who feels like I do nothing, I've done quite a lot   I've managed to impress_ myself_ at least LL.


I get the same thrill from updating my CV. Whenever I get a bit down on myself, I open it up and stare at it to remind me what I have gotten done in my career.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

coffee2go said:


> Help me choose which bag to bring to Paris! I’m going to Paris for a few days and want to bring two bags. I’ll definitely will be bringing Lanvin hobo bag, as it’s lightweight, great for day and evening, can be worn crossbody. I’m debating between:
> - either bringing Celine belt bag - pro: pop of color as I’ll be wearing mostly navy blue and black, secure as it zips and not easy to open, I have already brought it to Paris and it’s great travel bag. Con: it’s structured, not as lightweight as other bag I could bring, can’t be folded.
> 
> - or bringing Maxmara tote bag - pro: lightweight, can be folded and doesn’t occupy much space, can be worn both crossbody, on the shoulder, on crook of my arm; con: not as secure, as it’s a tote, but it has an inner zip pouch. Being dark blue color it’s not that much of a difference from a black bag I’ll be bringing, as both are neutral colors…
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5347240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347241



I´d go for the belt bag. Taking bags that can´t be closed completely to Paris (or any other big city with lots of people around) makes at least me very nervous. I´m too lazy and too absent minded to watch my bag all the time- in the Metro, in shops... - and prefer to know it´s closed and halfway pick pocket secure.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> You look so glamorous in this photo! I also love the one of you and your DS in Paris. A motorcycle jacket looks effortless on you.



Aww, thank-you! They both are old photos of bygone lovely days...  I haven´t worn the motorcycle jacket in a while, but definetely will again once it gets a bit warmer. It´s so comfy and undemanding, something to simply throw on and go. 
It´s a men´s actual motorcycle jacket I bought preloved ages ago.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! It´s bigger than it looks in the photo. 27cms across the widest part, 22cms tall without the handle. To me it´s a bag to go with an afternoon dress. ...or I bought it to go with a 40ies afternoon dress...  an then did not wear it, because I opted for burgundy shoes and chose an oversized burgundy snakeskin clutch to go with them.


You are so photogenic! Gorgeous!

@papertiger, cannot wait to see the personalization! And +1 with @Kimbashop  re CV


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> You are so photogenic! Gorgeous!


Thank-you! You make me smile! 
Actually I´m totally not photogenic... I only share the very few photos I think I look good in...  from this very day, my younger DD´s confirmation, there´s only this one that passes my quality control. In all the rest I look fat, worn out and pathetic.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! It´s bigger than it looks in the photo. 27cms across the widest part, 22cms tall without the handle. To me it´s a bag to go with an afternoon dress. ...or I bought it to go with a 40ies afternoon dress...  an then did not wear it, because I opted for burgundy shoes and chose an oversized burgundy snakeskin clutch to go with them.



You look outstanding!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Kimbashop said:


> Good to know -- I do love the Gancini top handle that resembles the Kelly. I will miss the details of the Boxyz bag, though, as well as their ad campaign and marketing (not things I usually say). The hardware is so stunning with the tiny details and the shape of the flap is beautiful. And I do remember seeing yours; when I was thinking about purchasing the bag, I poured over the photos in TPF and yours--along with your opinion of the medium size-- inspired me to buy it!


Thank you!  Your Boxyz bag is a stunner: such an unusual, wonderful color and added special details like the lining and extra strap (which the regular Boxyz bags did not come with). I would definitely have purchased it if I had seen it. I have not seen their ad campaign but I have seen pics of some celebs carrying it mostly in the mini size, which is too small for me. When I bought my Boxyz, they only had my tan one in medium and a large in an absolutely gorgeous dark forest green in the store. I sometimes wish I had got that one since the color was so unusual. I agree with you that the Boxyz is exceptionally well made. I have many top handles, and without a doubt, the top handle of the Boxyz is the most comfortable to hold. I don't know what they were thinking to discontinue it.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! It´s bigger than it looks in the photo. 27cms across the widest part, 22cms tall without the handle. To me it´s a bag to go with an afternoon dress. ...or I bought it to go with a 40ies afternoon dress...  an then did not wear it, because I opted for burgundy shoes and chose an oversized burgundy snakeskin clutch to go with them.


You look great -- so stylish!  The burgundy clutch pairs beautifully with your outfit.  And I love the picture of you in the moto jacket.  Effortless chic!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Speaking of coats...   there seems to be a collection of leopard print coats developping here...  
Found this one at a bargain price on a second hand retail site. It´s a light weight viscose plush by Nicowa. I spent the last two days shortening it. Floor length coats are cool, but I can´t handle them...


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally....
> Here's my blue 40ies bag.
> 
> View attachment 5347123
> View attachment 5347124
> View attachment 5347125


That screams proper lady’s pocketbook!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Oh, it is so adorable!  Seems like it's a small size, ideal for an evening bag?  The shape reminds me of a sea shell.  Thanks for posting these pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Like @Kimbashop, I too am relatively late to the handbag world, and still catching up.  As for the question of the day, I think my answer would be the LV Ellipse?  I don't have a pic handy right now and will post one later.  It's my only monogram bag, and I love the shape, and enjoy carrying it.
> @Kimbashop, Ferragamo seems to have had a few different top handle bags (like the one with the Gancini lock) over the years.  The shape seems to stay somewhat the same, similar to the Boxyz which is the classic, top handle style, but the details usually differ like the hardware, leather, etc.  I have the Boxyz too, which I purchased shortly before the pandemic when it was still being produced.  It's a timeless design with such beautiful details, and I agree that it looks great with a variety of outfits.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, sorry to hear the gold bag did not work out.  Have you considered a gold Lady Dior?  I have seen one in the Lady Dior thread (quilted lambskin) in the small size.  You could always substitute a chain strap for the wider strap for evening outings.
> 
> @More bags, thank you for the compliments on the blue bags.
> 
> I need to go back and read the posts properly -- I've just skimmed through them quickly!


I absolutely would consider a gold LD but from what I recall the gold shades were either a VERY aggressive yellow gold or a coffee tinged pale gold.  I’ll have to see if there is one in a softer yellow gold. 


papertiger said:


> Red Celine, you'll be in Paris, you need to look FAB _and_ feel secure


I agree with this vote


----------



## Sparkletastic

A visit to the orthodontist today and I got my last round of Invisalign retainers. 7 more weeks and I should be done.

*I can’t wait!!! *

I was perfectly fine wearing them prior to my neurosurgery. Now, I *can’t stand* them. I feel weirdly claustrophobic and want to yank them out of my mouth bc I’m reeeaaaallly over any and all physical discomfort.

I’ll always have to wear retainers at night but that doesn’t matter because I’ll be asleep.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> A visit to the orthodontist today and I got my last round of Invisalign retainers. 7 more weeks and I should be done.
> 
> *I can’t wait!!! *
> 
> I was perfectly fine wearing them prior to my neurosurgery. Now, I *can’t stand* them. I feel weirdly claustrophobic and want to yank them out of my mouth bc I’m reeeaaaallly over any and all physical discomfort.
> 
> I’ll always have to wear retainers at night but that doesn’t matter because I’ll be asleep.


I have to wear a mouthguard at night. It's taken me forever to get used to it. I still hate it, but at least I don't bite myself in my sleep anymore.


----------



## Jereni

Kimbashop said:


> 4. *Ferragamo Boxyz bag*. They stopped making these last year. I have no idea why because it's a classic, structured top handle design and it looks fabulous with every single outfit I own, from casual to dressy. The quality and design are exquisite, by far the best made bag in my collection, but it will no doubt read as dated since they stopped production. I bought one 2 months ago on TRR that was brand new; the protective plastic was still on all the hardware. It's a work of art that I will never part with.



I love your Boxyz bag!!! I’m sorry to hear they discontinued these. I had been suspecting I’d get ont eventually. 



coffee2go said:


> Help me choose which bag to bring to Paris! I’m going to Paris for a few days and want to bring two bags. I’ll definitely will be bringing Lanvin hobo bag, as it’s lightweight, great for day and evening, can be worn crossbody. I’m debating between:
> - either bringing Celine belt bag - pro: pop of color as I’ll be wearing mostly navy blue and black, secure as it zips and not easy to open, I have already brought it to Paris and it’s great travel bag. Con: it’s structured, not as lightweight as other bag I could bring, can’t be folded.
> 
> - or bringing Maxmara tote bag - pro: lightweight, can be folded and doesn’t occupy much space, can be worn both crossbody, on the shoulder, on crook of my arm; con: not as secure, as it’s a tote, but it has an inner zip pouch. Being dark blue color it’s not that much of a difference from a black bag I’ll be bringing, as both are neutral colors…
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5347240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347241



Definitely the Celine! Red bag, in Paris? Yes please!


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally....
> Here's my blue 40ies bag.
> 
> View attachment 5347123
> View attachment 5347124
> View attachment 5347125


You have a great eye.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Finally....
> Here's my blue 40ies bag.
> 
> View attachment 5347123
> View attachment 5347124
> View attachment 5347125



Love the unique shape of this bag! I think that keeps it from being dated, since that shape isn't associated with a specific decade. And blue is always classic!


----------



## JenJBS

I'm sure you'll all be shocked that I ended up with another purple bag.   Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry distressed leather. NWT.  My first distressed leather bag.

As for Sparkle's fun question, I only got serious about bag collecting the last few years, so no idea which bag is the most dated, since many are pre-loved, and I'm not sure how long ago they were new/trendy.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kimbashop said:


> I actually think about this question a lot because I am late to the handbag world and lag behind in learning about some of the trends. I tend to buy what I love and what I think will stand the test of time in terms of lines, design, functionality, etc., largely due to my budget constraints. I think of these off-trend bags in two categories: 1) bags that had a moment but are discontinued (thus not being able to become a trend anymore, I guess); 2) bag shapes, regardless of brand, that are considered off-trend.
> 
> 1. *Ferragamo Sofia* in black pebbled and silver HW. Love, love, love this bag. Trapezoidal shape, softly structured, gorgeous clasp, and can be carried in multiple ways. It's sharp enough to transition from day to night IMO without the strap, even though I have the medium size. I can't believe SF stopped making this bag as it was such a hit for a while. I bought mine recently and don't care that it is not on-trend.
> 2. *My Balenciaga Moto line *of First, City, and Day bags. Some might argue that these are never off-trend but most of my collection is from the years 2003-2007, which for Bal fans are the golden years of chevre leather. I did buy a new one in pebbled leather in 2016 (my very first designer bag) which I adore. Funny enough, these older moto bags are having a moment right now despite the new designs that DG is promoting. The City and First bags are being spotted everywhere so I guess I'm back "in" again.
> 3. *Hobo bags*. I hear they are making a comeback (especially the larger ones), but I know that they have been out of style for a while. I own several: an Hermes Trim II from 2000, three from the contemporary brand Arayla, 2 from Balenciaga. I wear these regardless of trend because they work for me on days when I need to take everything with me. The Trim is sort of back in style due to the Gucci Jackie revival.
> 4. *Ferragamo Boxyz bag*. They stopped making these last year. I have no idea why because it's a classic, structured top handle design and it looks fabulous with every single outfit I own, from casual to dressy. The quality and design are exquisite, by far the best made bag in my collection, but it will no doubt read as dated since they stopped production. I bought one 2 months ago on TRR that was brand new; the protective plastic was still on all the hardware. It's a work of art that I will never part with.


----------



## More bags

coffee2go said:


> Help me choose which bag to bring to Paris! I’m going to Paris for a few days and want to bring two bags. I’ll definitely will be bringing Lanvin hobo bag, as it’s lightweight, great for day and evening, can be worn crossbody. I’m debating between:
> - either bringing Celine belt bag - pro: pop of color as I’ll be wearing mostly navy blue and black, secure as it zips and not easy to open, I have already brought it to Paris and it’s great travel bag. Con: it’s structured, not as lightweight as other bag I could bring, can’t be folded.
> 
> - or bringing Maxmara tote bag - pro: lightweight, can be folded and doesn’t occupy much space, can be worn both crossbody, on the shoulder, on crook of my arm; con: not as secure, as it’s a tote, but it has an inner zip pouch. Being dark blue color it’s not that much of a difference from a black bag I’ll be bringing, as both are neutral colors…
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5347240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347241


Yay, a trip to Paris! Have a great time. I vote for your Celine Belt Bag, the red is so pretty!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! It´s bigger than it looks in the photo. 27cms across the widest part, 22cms tall without the handle. To me it´s a bag to go with an afternoon dress. ...or I bought it to go with a 40ies afternoon dress...  an then did not wear it, because I opted for burgundy shoes and chose an oversized burgundy snakeskin clutch to go with them.


You look great in this pic and the Paris pic. I love your burgundy clutch, too! Your blue 1940’s blue shell shaped bag is so cute.


----------



## essiedub

Ah the YSL Majorelle! I think I will carry this tomorrow!
I am quite fond of this one. I like it for my travel carry-on.



Here she is and a bag spill! YSL patent leather is so smooshy and soft and slouchy!  I thought her official color was orchid but as I look at the cards, it says “fleur corrigee” and it’s from 2008..wow that was a while ago.


I even swapped into some YSL SLGs for good measure.
-Wallet is YSL from Tom Ford era (I think).
- Y-mail makeup bag. I collected this series like it was going out of style!
- Periwinkle glasses case. 
- Pink H pencil holder. 
- Vert anise holder for agenda and notebook

It has a lot of capacity, hence my travel companion.  Ok! Looking forward to carrying this bag tomorrow! Thanks for the prompt @*Papertiger*!



papertiger said:


> Minus vintage bags and bags no one can remember (like the *YSL Marjorelle - although I see these have gone up recently)*
> So OUT people ask me what they are


----------



## baghabitz34

coffee2go said:


> Help me choose which bag to bring to Paris! I’m going to Paris for a few days and want to bring two bags. I’ll definitely will be bringing Lanvin hobo bag, as it’s lightweight, great for day and evening, can be worn crossbody. I’m debating between:
> - either bringing Celine belt bag - pro: pop of color as I’ll be wearing mostly navy blue and black, secure as it zips and not easy to open, I have already brought it to Paris and it’s great travel bag. Con: it’s structured, not as lightweight as other bag I could bring, can’t be folded.
> 
> - or bringing Maxmara tote bag - pro: lightweight, can be folded and doesn’t occupy much space, can be worn both crossbody, on the shoulder, on crook of my arm; con: not as secure, as it’s a tote, but it has an inner zip pouch. Being dark blue color it’s not that much of a difference from a black bag I’ll be bringing, as both are neutral colors…
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5347240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347241


Another vote for the Celine - security + a pop of color.


----------



## essiedub

coffee2go said:


> wow, what a lovely Celine ring bag! Can you share the pros and cons? Wear and tear? I’ve been eyeing this bag for a while, and would love to know some feedback



So nice of you to say *Coffee2go.  *What I like most is that the Ring has the capacity of a tote but it looks like a smaller satchel; it‘s something about the proportions. They should make clothes like that! This one is the goatskin so it’s not as heavy as the calfskin. Chevre in general wears so well! Ideally, it would have a lighter interior (mine is a leather in matching red) so I can find things more easily. It is quite cavernous so keep your SLGs in lighter colors! It does not have a shoulder strap but some people spice it up by attaching an after market strap. I don’t really like longer straps as it just bangs around. What tipped the scales for me (believe it or not) was the glamour shots of people carrying it as a “clutch! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: celine
I love this white also, in the larger size. Phoebe Philo is just so clever. I think you can find these at about 50% on the resale market.



Katinahat said:


> Beautiful reds. The old saying better late than never is very apt as we’d have missed out seeing these gorgeous bags if you hadn’t posted.


thank you *Katinahat*! I try but cannot keep up with the challenges in this thread..but I always intend to. On this day, I am posting the orchid ysl..I  think that is a cross of  pink/burgundy/purple?



More bags said:


> these are beautiful reds. I love the colour of your Ring Tote.


Thank you *morebags*...I  also need to use and post my pens. I’ve given up on filling the refill pistons (whatever they’re called) and going with the disposable cartridges, it is so much less messy.  Whenever you post your pens, I want to bring mine out!


----------



## coffee2go

Thanks to everyone who voted for Celine Belt bag (like everybody ), ahah, I indeed decided to go with Celine!

@essiedub oh right, there is no removable shoulder strap, but capacity wise it looks it’s more or less like Celine Belt bag. What I seem to like about the Ring bag, it’s the shape, and as you well said “a capacity of a tote, but look of a satchel”. I wish I could find one to look at IRL. Other Old Celine style I like is the Egde bag, I’m quite late to the Old Celine fan club, as I learned about it just once Phoebe left the house, however, I do like that not all of her bags have a great resale value, as it means more great finds for me!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## afroken

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What bag do you own that is considered “out of style / off trend” but you happily carry it with no intentions to sell?
> 
> Mine is my Miu Miu small shopping tote . I don’t follow Miu Miu but was told that evidently the matelasse pleating is considered out of date by some (many? all? LOL!)
> 
> I couldn’t care less. I happily wear my little bag often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346734


I think all my bags are off-trend and probably considered out-of-style. While I've been interested in handbags for 11 years or so already (based on my tpf age ), I've only began purchasing in ~2016.

At the time, I definitely didn't anticipate that my love for handbags, the history of fashion houses, knowledge of different leathers, and stories of the designers would expand to the point that I would acquire a whole collection. I thought I would only buy one expensive bag and be done with it!

To date I've only purchased one premier handbag at full retail price. Given that I have limited budget for handbags, I try to buy only the ones that I would see myself using forever and never get tired of. This meant that a lot of on-trend bags were:

Too expensive as they were the It items
Many people would be wearing them and I don't know if that would affect the longevity of my bag (what if I get tired of it since I see it everywhere?)
All my premier handbags (with the exception of that one bag I bought at full price in 2016) were bought either on sale, or preloved. I do pay full price sometimes for indie designers, but the price of that is usually very affordable. Everytime I buy a bag, I always make sure that it's something that I would love and still wear many years down the road, and usually these aren't the hottest bags at the moment.

Some bags, like Hermes B and K, have been around for so long that I'm not sure if they are considered the trendiest, but I still love them and go gaga whenever I see one in the wild. I love Hermes. Not really a fan of Chanel, but I love some Dior pieces. I also like Delvaux, Moynat, Valextra, and Mark Cross designs. Recently, after seeing @880 's Duret handbag and someone else's Peter Nitz, I've fallen in love with those as well. Not sure if they are considered "hot" bags, but they are such works of art that while I may never be able to afford, I admire and appreciate them very much on someone else.

*Question before I end, does trendy equal classic?* I can think of many bags that are classic (such as the lines produced by the houses mentioned in my last paragraph), but are they hot and trendy?


----------



## coffee2go

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What bag do you own that is considered “out of style / off trend” but you happily carry it with no intentions to sell?
> 
> Mine is my Miu Miu small shopping tote . I don’t follow Miu Miu but was told that evidently the matelasse pleating is considered out of date by some (many? all? LOL!)
> 
> I couldn’t care less. I happily wear my little bag often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346734



Hmm, I don’t think I have any truly trendy bag, does this makes my bags “off trend”? I don’t buy “hot” luxury items as usually I get bored of seeing trendy item all over Instagram and YouTube, so doesn’t feel any special to me. I choose a bag that speaks to me, be it its shape, functionality, color… Like my Lanvin hobo bag with chain fits into both “BV chain” trend and hobo trend pushed by other brands, but since my bag isn’t pushed all over social media, is it a trendy piece? I chose it because I really loved the design and functionality of a bag, not because any influencer/celebrity was wearing it…


----------



## Sparkletastic

afroken said:


> *Question before I end, does trendy equal classic?* I can think of many bags that are classic (such as the lines produced by the houses mentioned in my last paragraph), but are they hot and trendy?


I love the story of your journey.

Re: your question. *IMO* (just IMO) Trendy and classic are two separate descriptors that have zero to do with each other. An item can be trendy or classic or both or neither. Trendy just means a number of people (taste makers?) are wearing or talking about it and / or it fits an overall fashion shift (like micro bags, logomania, or puffy bags in recent years) Classic means an item has transcended trends and attained evergreen style to a majority of people (even if it’s not their style).

The Hermes Birkin was classic. Then SATC and the Kardashians helped fuel a craze and it became trendy. But it didn’t lose it’s classic stature. The Chanel Jumbo became an instant classic when released, was seen as stodgy over time and then got trendy because it was worn on some college kid TV show (don’t recall which one) and younger people “discovered” it. Now it’s on the wane trend wise bc small bags are in but still classic.

I’m lucky that my world is accepting of all bags but not requiring of any. Oddly, I’m more likely to carry a designer bag than people I interact with (despite some being far more wealthy - old oil money). So, I fully get to decide how much of any trend I adopt or ignore. And, since I don’t follow any influencers, I’m not easily influenced.  That being said, fashion is _fun_ to me so I like knowing the trends to play with.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> I'm sure you'll all be shocked that I ended up with another purple bag.   Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry distressed leather. NWT.  My first distressed leather bag.
> 
> As for Sparkle's fun question, I only got serious about bag collecting the last few years, so no idea which bag is the most dated, since many are pre-loved, and I'm not sure how long ago they were new/trendy.
> 
> View attachment 5347433
> View attachment 5347434



Congrats on the new bag!


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> Blue is not a favourite colour of mine. I like it okay, but I never felt crazy drawn to this colour, not like how I am with dark green, black or purple. However, Balenciaga’s bleu nuit is everything I had imagined a perfect dark blue to be: dark enough to look black under certain lighting, and does not lean green or grey.
> 
> Balenciaga Small City in bleu nuit:
> View attachment 5344609
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Flora: this one is a very special leather from Massaccesi. The floral pattern are silver beads melted into suede.
> View attachment 5344612
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Minerva: I love the distressed look of this leather.
> View attachment 5344613
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Athena: this one came out more grey than I had expected, but it’s a lightweight, comfortable, no-fuss bag. I might sell it in the future, but right now I enjoy using her even though the colour wasn’t what I had in mind.
> View attachment 5344614
> 
> 
> *February stats:*
> 
> Bags out: 2
> 
> Polene Numero Un in dark green: while I love the aesthetics (and colour) of this bag, it was just too heavy. I gave it to my mom.
> Massaccesi Calista: sold
> Bags in: 2 (Massaccesi’s)


Terrific collection of blues!

I remember when Marco came out with that special Flora leather. I was soooo tempted! But my collection had gained a little weight, and I passed on it. 

I like the style of your Little Athena. As you say, it does look no-fuss. Is there anything in particular you don't like it, other than that the color wasn't what you expected?


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> Congrats on the new bag!


Hey, how is your trip going?

@Sparkletastic , and @afroken (thank you)  I like what you wrote re classic/ trendy 
I try to wear classic bags in a trendy manner (I think some people do this naturally like @papertiger

But, if you are a late adapter like me and don’t buy or wear things at the height of their trendiness, then you kind of are in the no mans land in between

edit: years ago I bought the miu miu coffer When it was at the height of popularity. It felt too flashy designer, (I did not realize it at the time, but I was transitioning out of GHW) so I didn’t really wear it and I ended up giving it to my moms assistant along with a fabulous huge miu miu shoulder bag with gardening pockets (I later saw many small ones) and a Fendi selleria. And then spent the next decade wishing for the bag back at various points. I would wear the miu miu today if I had it. And proudly say, yep, bought it when it bags were x price. But, if I did, it would be neither trendy nor classic. I think that is where my style ‘s natural home is, no matter if I buy vintage or current season.


----------



## piperdog

I suppose a rainy day is a good time to post my blues. First is a Ferragamo that is incredible. Soft, light, leather-lined, adjustable strap, and the pouch makes a great wristlet for phone and card carrier. No idea of the name or the leather. Second is a 70's era Hermes Trim II 38 in indigo Box. My first H. Light as a feather and this bag practically glows from within. Third is an old tote from Brooks Brothers that was my mom's. I don't use it much, but the leather is thick, soft, and chewy. It holds its own against  H Clemence. Then a group shot to show the difference among the leathers. All different, and all lovely. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## piperdog

All of you addressed the trendy v. classic topic so eloquently. I agree with all of it, and have little to add. I'm of the age and temperament where trendy is irrelevant to me, so I go straight to classic (including quality) in my assessment.


----------



## essiedub

coffee2go said:


> Thanks to everyone who voted for Celine Belt bag (like everybody ), ahah, I indeed decided to go with Celine!
> 
> @essiedub oh right, there is no removable shoulder strap, but capacity wise it looks it’s more or less like Celine Belt bag. What I seem to like about the Ring bag, it’s the shape, and as you well said “a capacity of a tote, but look of a satchel”. I wish I could find one to look at IRL. Other Old Celine style I like is the Egde bag, I’m quite late to the Old Celine fan club, as I learned about it just once Phoebe left the house, however, I do like that not all of her bags have a great resale value, as it means more great finds for me!


Here are some comparison pix of my Ring vs Belt



-Ring is a bit taller and a bit wider
-Belt has the shoulder strap and the back pocket
-Ring has the a small front pocket hidden under the ring strap (good for mask or a card)
-both have interior slip pockets
- Ring has interior additional big zipper pocket 
-both have long decorative tassels/tails that are tricky to store as they bend in their sleepers it’s a Celine oddity that’s clearly deliberate for style’s sake . notice how I stretched out the Belt’s front tails for the photo. They hang about 5” below bag  .. I can live with it!




They are almost the same size but I think the Ring will have a bit more capacity when zipped. If you stuffed the Belt, the flap might not pull and not sit flat.  I have to admit to preferring not having a flap because of easier access. I drive mostly so I typically don’t even zip up a bag but a zipper is nice to have for travel.  This is why I love my Majorelle as my travel carryon because it has so much capacity yet looks smallish and it completely zips with no possibility of “leakage”. These 2 Celine’s do have side openings even when totally zipped - though that’s convenient for slipping in sunglasses in a pinch. I know, I know..always put sunglasses back in their pouch


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> Ah the YSL Majorelle! I think I will carry this tomorrow!
> I am quite fond of this one. I like it for my travel carry-on.
> 
> View attachment 5347525
> 
> Here she is and a bag spill! YSL patent leather is so smooshy and soft and slouchy!  I thought her official color was orchid but as I look at the cards, it says “fleur corrigee” and it’s from 2008..wow that was a while ago.
> View attachment 5347526
> 
> I even swapped into some YSL SLGs for good measure.
> -Wallet is YSL from Tom Ford era (I think).
> - Y-mail makeup bag. I collected this series like it was going out of style!
> - Periwinkle glasses case.
> - Pink H pencil holder.
> - Vert anise holder for agenda and notebook
> 
> It has a lot of capacity, hence my travel companion.  Ok! Looking forward to carrying this bag tomorrow! Thanks for the prompt @*Papertiger*!


I love this! And, wow you are so organized!


----------



## Sparkletastic

piperdog said:


> All of you addressed the trendy v. classic topic so eloquently. I agree with all of it, and have little to add. I'm of the age and temperament where trendy is irrelevant to me, so I go straight to classic (including quality) in my assessment.


Where I focus on “is something trendy” for purchasing is likely the opposite way of most people. I _avoid_ “it” bags and bags that are obviously playing into a recognizable, specific trend because I don’t want to end up with a bag that *I’m* tired of seeing. Trends like shape and size are irrelevant to me - I need the bag to fit my carrying needs so that’s what drives those decisions.  But, ones that drive more specific elements of design can be fun or off putting - just depends on the specific trend.


essiedub said:


> Here are some comparison pix of my Ring vs Belt
> View attachment 5347840
> 
> 
> -Ring is a bit taller and a bit wider
> -Belt has the shoulder strap and the back pocket
> -Ring has the a small front pocket hidden under the ring strap (good for mask or a card)
> -both have interior slip pockets
> - Ring has interior additional big zipper pocket
> -both have long decorative tassels/tails that are tricky to store as they bend in their sleepers it’s a Celine oddity that’s clearly deliberate for style’s sake . notice how I stretched out the Belt’s front tails for the photo. They hang about 5” below bag  .. I can live with it!
> View attachment 5347839
> 
> View attachment 5347841
> 
> They are almost the same size but I think the Ring will have a bit more capacity when zipped. If you stuffed the Belt, the flap might not pull and not sit flat.  I have to admit to preferring not having a flap because of easier access. I drive mostly so I typically don’t even zip up a bag but a zipper is nice to have for travel.  This is why I love my Majorelle as my travel carryon because it has so much capacity yet looks smallish and it completely zips with no possibility of “leakage”. These 2 Celine’s do have side openings even when totally zipped - though that’s convenient for slipping in sunglasses in a pinch. I know, I know..always put sunglasses back in their pouch


Beautiful bags! Celine should get much more notice than it does.


----------



## More bags

essiedub said:


> Ah the YSL Majorelle! I think I will carry this tomorrow!
> I am quite fond of this one. I like it for my travel carry-on.
> 
> View attachment 5347525
> 
> Here she is and a bag spill! YSL patent leather is so smooshy and soft and slouchy!  I thought her official color was orchid but as I look at the cards, it says “fleur corrigee” and it’s from 2008..wow that was a while ago.
> View attachment 5347526
> 
> I even swapped into some YSL SLGs for good measure.
> -Wallet is YSL from Tom Ford era (I think).
> - Y-mail makeup bag. I collected this series like it was going out of style!
> - Periwinkle glasses case.
> - Pink H pencil holder.
> - Vert anise holder for agenda and notebook
> 
> It has a lot of capacity, hence my travel companion.  Ok! Looking forward to carrying this bag tomorrow! Thanks for the prompt @*Papertiger*!


Fabulous Majorelle and bag spill. Great colour leather, so cool to see patent on a less structured bag.


essiedub said:


> Here are some comparison pix of my Ring vs Belt
> View attachment 5347840
> 
> 
> -Ring is a bit taller and a bit wider
> -Belt has the shoulder strap and the back pocket
> -Ring has the a small front pocket hidden under the ring strap (good for mask or a card)
> -both have interior slip pockets
> - Ring has interior additional big zipper pocket
> -both have long decorative tassels/tails that are tricky to store as they bend in their sleepers it’s a Celine oddity that’s clearly deliberate for style’s sake . notice how I stretched out the Belt’s front tails for the photo. They hang about 5” below bag  .. I can live with it!
> View attachment 5347839
> 
> View attachment 5347841
> 
> They are almost the same size but I think the Ring will have a bit more capacity when zipped. If you stuffed the Belt, the flap might not pull and not sit flat.  I have to admit to preferring not having a flap because of easier access. I drive mostly so I typically don’t even zip up a bag but a zipper is nice to have for travel.  This is why I love my Majorelle as my travel carryon because it has so much capacity yet looks smallish and it completely zips with no possibility of “leakage”. These 2 Celine’s do have side openings even when totally zipped - though that’s convenient for slipping in sunglasses in a pinch. I know, I know..always put sunglasses back in their pouch


Great comparison pics, I love all these rich colours.
Also re: your earlier comment about using our fountain pens, I use cartridges, too! Also, working from home, I haven’t been carrying pens or even using them!  Thanks for the reminder @essiedub!


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What bag do you own that is considered “out of style / off trend” but you happily carry it with no intentions to sell?
> 
> Mine is my Miu Miu small shopping tote . I don’t follow Miu Miu but was told that evidently the matelasse pleating is considered out of date by some (many? all? LOL!)
> 
> I couldn’t care less. I happily wear my little bag often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346734


Interesting discussion! Thanks for everyone’s posts on the subject. I would say I’m influenced by what is on trend (what I see in magazines etc) but that I prefer what is classics. My favourite mulberry bags were once trendy but are now classics. Alexa, Cara   etc. If a style is trendy but doesn’t have elements of classic design then I probably won’t like it. A friend once told me I was a classy chick! 
Perhaps that was it. Or was it my more traditional BBC accent?!?


coffee2go said:


> Help me choose which bag to bring to Paris! I’m going to Paris for a few days and want to bring two bags. I’ll definitely will be bringing Lanvin hobo bag, as it’s lightweight, great for day and evening, can be worn crossbody. I’m debating between:
> - either bringing Celine belt bag - pro: pop of color as I’ll be wearing mostly navy blue and black, secure as it zips and not easy to open, I have already brought it to Paris and it’s great travel bag. Con: it’s structured, not as lightweight as other bag I could bring, can’t be folded.
> 
> - or bringing Maxmara tote bag - pro: lightweight, can be folded and doesn’t occupy much space, can be worn both crossbody, on the shoulder, on crook of my arm; con: not as secure, as it’s a tote, but it has an inner zip pouch. Being dark blue color it’s not that much of a difference from a black bag I’ll be bringing, as both are neutral colors…
> 
> 
> Your thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5347240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347241


That hobo is a stunner. Bag envy. I love the belt bag. Nice to have a pop of colour.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Speaking of coats...   there seems to be a collection of leopard print coats developping here...
> Found this one at a bargain price on a second hand retail site. It´s a light weight viscose plush by Nicowa. I spent the last two days shortening it. Floor length coats are cool, but I can´t handle them...
> 
> View attachment 5347323


Wow! Great buy and sewing skills!


Sparkletastic said:


> A visit to the orthodontist today and I got my last round of Invisalign retainers. 7 more weeks and I should be done.
> 
> *I can’t wait!!! *
> 
> I was perfectly fine wearing them prior to my neurosurgery. Now, I *can’t stand* them. I feel weirdly claustrophobic and want to yank them out of my mouth bc I’m reeeaaaallly over any and all physical discomfort.
> 
> I’ll always have to wear retainers at night but that doesn’t matter because I’ll be asleep.


Well done you. My dentist suggested I do this and I just laughed at him. I’d rather have the Gucci bag than pay to straighten my teeth and definitely can’t do the discomfort!  Plus my teeth just aren’t worth it - lots of dental work! Much respect to you.  Your teeth must look great.


JenJBS said:


> I'm sure you'll all be shocked that I ended up with another purple bag.   Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry distressed leather. NWT.  My first distressed leather bag.
> 
> As for Sparkle's fun question, I only got serious about bag collecting the last few years, so no idea which bag is the most dated, since many are pre-loved, and I'm not sure how long ago they were new/trendy.
> 
> View attachment 5347433
> View attachment 5347434


Oooo lovely. Now we know you like this colour from somewhere!


essiedub said:


> Ah the YSL Majorelle! I think I will carry this tomorrow!
> I am quite fond of this one. I like it for my travel carry-on.
> 
> View attachment 5347525
> 
> Here she is and a bag spill! YSL patent leather is so smooshy and soft and slouchy!  I thought her official color was orchid but as I look at the cards, it says “fleur corrigee” and it’s from 2008..wow that was a while ago.
> View attachment 5347526
> 
> I even swapped into some YSL SLGs for good measure.
> -Wallet is YSL from Tom Ford era (I think).
> - Y-mail makeup bag. I collected this series like it was going out of style!
> - Periwinkle glasses case.
> - Pink H pencil holder.
> - Vert anise holder for agenda and notebook
> 
> It has a lot of capacity, hence my travel companion.  Ok! Looking forward to carrying this bag tomorrow! Thanks for the prompt @*Papertiger*!


Good spill. Looks like it holds loads. Lovely bag. Enjoy!


piperdog said:


> I suppose a rainy day is a good time to post my blues. First is a Ferragamo that is incredible. Soft, light, leather-lined, adjustable strap, and the pouch makes a great wristlet for phone and card carrier. No idea of the name or the leather. Second is a 70's era Hermes Trim II 38 in indigo Box. My first H. Light as a feather and this bag practically glows from within. Third is an old tote from Brooks Brothers that was my mom's. I don't use it much, but the leather is thick, soft, and chewy. It holds its own against  H Clemence. Then a group shot to show the difference among the leathers. All different, and all lovely. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347826
> View attachment 5347827
> View attachment 5347828
> View attachment 5347829


What a stunning collection of blues! I love the vivid colour of the pouch and Hermes! Beautiful.


----------



## coffee2go

essiedub said:


> Here are some comparison pix of my Ring vs Belt
> View attachment 5347840
> 
> 
> -Ring is a bit taller and a bit wider
> -Belt has the shoulder strap and the back pocket
> -Ring has the a small front pocket hidden under the ring strap (good for mask or a card)
> -both have interior slip pockets
> - Ring has interior additional big zipper pocket
> -both have long decorative tassels/tails that are tricky to store as they bend in their sleepers it’s a Celine oddity that’s clearly deliberate for style’s sake . notice how I stretched out the Belt’s front tails for the photo. They hang about 5” below bag  .. I can live with it!
> View attachment 5347839
> 
> View attachment 5347841
> 
> They are almost the same size but I think the Ring will have a bit more capacity when zipped. If you stuffed the Belt, the flap might not pull and not sit flat.  I have to admit to preferring not having a flap because of easier access. I drive mostly so I typically don’t even zip up a bag but a zipper is nice to have for travel.  This is why I love my Majorelle as my travel carryon because it has so much capacity yet looks smallish and it completely zips with no possibility of “leakage”. These 2 Celine’s do have side openings even when totally zipped - though that’s convenient for slipping in sunglasses in a pinch. I know, I know..always put sunglasses back in their pouch



This is helpful, thank you so much for comparison!

So happy about bringing my Celine belt to Paris! Red everything!


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> *Question before I end, does trendy equal classic?* I can think of many bags that are classic (such as the lines produced by the houses mentioned in my last paragraph), but are they hot and trendy?



I think of them as opposites, but *not* mutually exclusive. Trendy = temporary, classic = timeless. But I do believe a trendy bag can become a classic bag - at which point it 'upgrades' from trendy to classic. And there may be a temporary trend that fits a classic bag (hobo style is the season's trend - and a classic bag may be a hobo style, and thus 'on trend'/trendy). Hope that made sense...


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

coffee2go said:


> This is helpful, thank you so much for comparison!
> 
> So happy about bringing my Celine belt to Paris! Red everything!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347964



I love everything about this photo! Perfection!


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> Hey, how is your trip going?



Aw, it is nice of you to ask and I will confess it’s prompting a ‘share’ bc I have so many thoughts and feelings!

As I mentioned, this is my first conference post-pandemic (if I’m not jinxing things by saying that), and I was very excited to go on it, because it was _exactly in the middle _of this conference two years ago when COVID blew up in the U.S. In fact, my company cancelled the conference halfway thru and sent everyone home. So I’ve been hugely anticipating being ‘back’ with all my colleagues.

I thought I’d be high on life this week, bouncing around, re-connecting with everyone and having a ball. And - it’s not that I’m having a bad time, I’m not - but I’ve been surprised to find that I am _extremely _tired. Like, bone-tired every day by like 3pm. And this is not normal for me.

DH and I are guessing it’s a combination of jet lag, me being two years older, me having more responsibilities at my company than ever before, but also fundamentally: I am just hella out of practice at the human stuff! Social anxiety, from being disconnected from people for two years, is sooo real and I’m just surprised lol.

Anyway, thanks for letting me share! The trip is still good and I’m getting a lot done, just - very tired. This coming from weekend, when I meet up with DH in Tucson, will hopefully be fun and relaxing.


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> This is helpful, thank you so much for comparison!
> 
> So happy about bringing my Celine belt to Paris! Red everything!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347964


C’est Formidable!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Aw, it is nice of you to ask and I will confess it’s prompting a ‘share’ bc I have so many thoughts and feelings!
> 
> As I mentioned, this is my first conference post-pandemic (if I’m not jinxing things by saying that), and I was very excited to go on it, because it was _exactly in the middle _of this conference two years ago when COVID blew up in the U.S. In fact, my company cancelled the conference halfway thru and sent everyone home. So I’ve been hugely anticipating being ‘back’ with all my colleagues.
> 
> I thought I’d be high on life this week, bouncing around, re-connecting with everyone and having a ball. And - it’s not that I’m having a bad time, I’m not - but I’ve been surprised to find that I am _extremely _tired. Like, bone-tired every day by like 3pm. And this is not normal for me.
> 
> DH and I are guessing it’s a combination of jet lag, me being two years older, me having more responsibilities at my company than ever before, but also fundamentally: I am just hella out of practice at the human stuff! Social anxiety, from being disconnected from people for two years, is sooo real and I’m just surprised lol.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share! The trip is still good and I’m getting a lot done, just - very tired. This coming from weekend, when I meet up with DH in Tucson, will hopefully be fun and relaxing.


As someone who has been back at work full time since the first UK lockdown in 2020, I can relate to how initially tiring it was going back. You’ve got it harder as you are back socially, working and travelling. No matter how much you wanted to attend and how much of a great time you are having it was bound to be exhausting. I hope you do enjoy this next stage. Fun and relaxing sounds wonderful!

I’ve had a crazy week. The staff absence rates due to Covid are off the scale. Being in management in this situation is very stressful. I’m not travelling or anywhere I can enjoy using my bags but I am exhausted too. Roll on the weekend!


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> Aw, it is nice of you to ask and I will confess it’s prompting a ‘share’ bc I have so many thoughts and feelings!
> 
> As I mentioned, this is my first conference post-pandemic (if I’m not jinxing things by saying that), and I was very excited to go on it, because it was _exactly in the middle _of this conference two years ago when COVID blew up in the U.S. In fact, my company cancelled the conference halfway thru and sent everyone home. So I’ve been hugely anticipating being ‘back’ with all my colleagues.
> 
> I thought I’d be high on life this week, bouncing around, re-connecting with everyone and having a ball. And - it’s not that I’m having a bad time, I’m not - but I’ve been surprised to find that I am _extremely _tired. Like, bone-tired every day by like 3pm. And this is not normal for me.
> 
> DH and I are guessing it’s a combination of jet lag, me being two years older, me having more responsibilities at my company than ever before, but also fundamentally: I am just hella out of practice at the human stuff! Social anxiety, from being disconnected from people for two years, is sooo real and I’m just surprised lol.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share! The trip is still good and I’m getting a lot done, just - very tired. This coming from weekend, when I meet up with DH in Tucson, will hopefully be fun and relaxing.


Hey, it’s natural! I’m sure your colleagues are exhausted too! Be good to yourself! Maybe a tea or pastry might help too! Keep us posted!

@Katinahat! Weekend is almost here. Hope you are looking forward to relaxing with us and your box!

or maybe we all need a glass of wine with @coffee2go lol

hugs


----------



## afroken

ElainePG said:


> Terrific collection of blues!
> 
> I remember when Marco came out with that special Flora leather. I was soooo tempted! But my collection had gained a little weight, and I passed on it.
> 
> I like the style of your Little Athena. As you say, it does look no-fuss. Is there anything in particular you don't like it, other than that the color wasn't what you expected?


Thank you! My main issue with the Little Athena is how similar the colour is with my other Massaccesi bag. I bought this bag preloved, and based on the listing description, I was expecting a brighter blue and different leather. But I think what happened was that Marco used a different leather by mistake, and the previous owner didn’t notice it. Had I known that I was getting a bag in a colour similar to one that I have already, I wouldn’t have bought it. But since it’s here, I do enjoy using it very much, just not what I had initially expected. Here’s a comparison photo of the two bags:




Jereni said:


> Aw, it is nice of you to ask and I will confess it’s prompting a ‘share’ bc I have so many thoughts and feelings!
> 
> As I mentioned, this is my first conference post-pandemic (if I’m not jinxing things by saying that), and I was very excited to go on it, because it was _exactly in the middle _of this conference two years ago when COVID blew up in the U.S. In fact, my company cancelled the conference halfway thru and sent everyone home. So I’ve been hugely anticipating being ‘back’ with all my colleagues.
> 
> I thought I’d be high on life this week, bouncing around, re-connecting with everyone and having a ball. And - it’s not that I’m having a bad time, I’m not - but I’ve been surprised to find that I am _extremely _tired. Like, bone-tired every day by like 3pm. And this is not normal for me.
> 
> DH and I are guessing it’s a combination of jet lag, me being two years older, me having more responsibilities at my company than ever before, but also fundamentally: I am just hella out of practice at the human stuff! Social anxiety, from being disconnected from people for two years, is sooo real and I’m just surprised lol.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share! The trip is still good and I’m getting a lot done, just - very tired. This coming from weekend, when I meet up with DH in Tucson, will hopefully be fun and relaxing.


I can relate to this. I think you’ve been going remote for two years, and you got used to being able to switch off whenever you want since all interactions are virtual. In-person interaction forces you to be in the moment and you can’t switch off when you need some time off, and that may take some getting used to again.

I have a similar experience. I’m a huge movie buff and also have a big interest in arts, so before the pandemic, my weekends were filled to the brim with movie plans, museums, arts performances, and restaurant trips. Our city is also the home to the biggest international film festival in North America, so during film festival season, I would often do 4 films in a day, and come back the next day to do that all over again. When it’s not film festival season, I would frequently do 2 movies a day during both days of the weekend, and sometimes add in an arts performance or museum trip, in addition to a restaurant trip. I used to go out after work too. I had a lot of stamina  however, we went into lockdown during the pandemic and all of that came to a halt. We recently fully opened up again, and on the first weekend I went to a ballet in the afternoon and a movie in the evening, and let me tell you, I couldn’t get out of bed the next day I’ve survived on that kind of weekend schedule for so long before, but lounging at home for 2 years changed my energy levels. I’m getting better, but totally understand how overwhelming and possibly brain-melting it must have felt to dive right back to your old lifestyle without a little buffer. You’ll get used to it! And before long, you’ll find the same enjoyment in all these kinds of experiences as you did before.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Hey, it’s natural! I’m sure your colleagues are exhausted too! Be good to yourself! Maybe a tea or pastry might help too! Keep us posted!
> 
> @Katinahat! Weekend is almost here. Hope you are looking forward to relaxing with us and your box!
> 
> or maybe we all need a glass of wine with @coffee2go lol
> 
> hugs


Thanks @880. I’ll begin the story…

The content is my planned Aspinals Lottie in taupe (ridiculously huge box for small bag). It’s classically beautiful, well made, a delight etc and I took all the photos for my big reveal for you all.

The trouble is that, my emotionally state is a bit all over the place this week. Today marks the anniversary of my taking several months off work last year after my PTSD diagnosis and it’s bringing back what a terrible place I was in. Added to that I’m just plain tired with work being so full on now, and so I’m not trusting my judgement. Silly really as I’m in a high level position professionally and very capable  both with this and with helping my DDs. I guess the main thing is I’m not sure the bag is right and I haven’t had the energy to deal with that. Therefore, instead of feeling delighted about sharing (as I did with my pink mini Alexa) I’m a bit conflicted.

I need to have time to lay it out / try it on with several dresses/coats etc I own to see if it works or not and things have been so busy that’s been impossible. It’s a shame because I really do like it and I want to love it.

The issue is the colour. I thought I wanted white or neutral with SHW. Now I’m not sure about the shade even with the SHW. Cream with GHW didn’t work with my cool pink and grey toned dresses so I gave that away and planned for SHW. But I’m now not sure taupe works any better even with the SHW. I’m wondering if I should have stuck to white. I’m now also wondering if my black Lily SHW might look better with these dresses than this taupe Lottie.

Difficult decision to make. I’ve been looking at other white, grey and silver bags camera/chain/small crossbody type bags online to see if there are other options like the Gucci. I’ve got lots of screen shots of things I like. That’s not a good sign for the Lottie.

I’ll share some photos over the weekend and perhaps be able to get some help from you all!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Ah the YSL Majorelle! I think I will carry this tomorrow!
> I am quite fond of this one. I like it for my travel carry-on.
> 
> View attachment 5347525
> 
> Here she is and a bag spill! YSL patent leather is so smooshy and soft and slouchy!  I thought her official color was orchid but as I look at the cards, it says “fleur corrigee” and it’s from 2008..wow that was a while ago.
> View attachment 5347526
> 
> I even swapped into some YSL SLGs for good measure.
> -Wallet is YSL from Tom Ford era (I think).
> - Y-mail makeup bag. I collected this series like it was going out of style!
> - Periwinkle glasses case.
> - Pink H pencil holder.
> - Vert anise holder for agenda and notebook
> 
> It has a lot of capacity, hence my travel companion.  Ok! Looking forward to carrying this bag tomorrow! Thanks for the prompt @*Papertiger*!



I love your bag and am really jealous for the Y-mail pouch!


----------



## piperdog

@Katinahat, I'm sorry this isn't the experience you had hoped. Take the time you need and be gentle with yourself. You've come so far with your recovery; acknowledge that progress and don't focus on where you think you 'should' be. As for the bag, if you have doubts, you have doubts. They're not right or wrong, they just are. Put the box aside and deal with it when you're ready.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> I love everything about this photo! Perfection!


+1!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

piperdog said:


> @Katinahat, I'm sorry this isn't the experience you had hoped. Take the time you need and be gentle with yourself. You've come so far with your recovery; acknowledge that progress and don't focus on where you think you 'should' be. As for the bag, if you have doubts, you have doubts. They're not right or wrong, they just are. Put the box aside and deal with it when you're ready.


Great words @piperdog. +1 from me who couldn´t ever have found the right words.


----------



## whateve

piperdog said:


> I suppose a rainy day is a good time to post my blues. First is a Ferragamo that is incredible. Soft, light, leather-lined, adjustable strap, and the pouch makes a great wristlet for phone and card carrier. No idea of the name or the leather. Second is a 70's era Hermes Trim II 38 in indigo Box. My first H. Light as a feather and this bag practically glows from within. Third is an old tote from Brooks Brothers that was my mom's. I don't use it much, but the leather is thick, soft, and chewy. It holds its own against  H Clemence. Then a group shot to show the difference among the leathers. All different, and all lovely. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347826
> View attachment 5347827
> View attachment 5347828
> View attachment 5347829


The Ferragamo is stunning!


----------



## baghabitz34

My belated blues:







From the top left to right: MK tote, LV Zipped handbag in MR, Coach Prussian Blue Rogue
Bottom left to right: midnight blue Rogue, denim MJ tote, Willow tote




Tattoo Dreamer and Town bucket


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @880. I’ll begin the story…
> 
> The content is my planned Aspinals Lottie in taupe (ridiculously huge box for small bag). It’s classically beautiful, well made, a delight etc and I took all the photos for my big reveal for you all.
> 
> The trouble is that, my emotionally state is a bit all over the place this week. Today marks the anniversary of my taking several months off work last year after my PTSD diagnosis and it’s bringing back what a terrible place I was in. Added to that I’m just plain tired with work being so full on now, and so I’m not trusting my judgement. Silly really as I’m in a high level position professionally and very capable  both with this and with helping my DDs. I guess the main thing is I’m not sure the bag is right and I haven’t had the energy to deal with that. Therefore, instead of feeling delighted about sharing (as I did with my pink mini Alexa) I’m a bit conflicted.
> 
> I need to have time to lay it out / try it on with several dresses/coats etc I own to see if it works or not and things have been so busy that’s been impossible. It’s a shame because I really do like it and I want to love it.
> 
> The issue is the colour. I thought I wanted white or neutral with SHW. Now I’m not sure about the shade even with the SHW. Cream with GHW didn’t work with my cool pink and grey toned dresses so I gave that away and planned for SHW. But I’m now not sure taupe works any better even with the SHW. I’m wondering if I should have stuck to white. I’m now also wondering if my black Lily SHW might look better with these dresses than this taupe Lottie.
> 
> Difficult decision to make. I’ve been looking at other white, grey and silver bags camera/chain/small crossbody type bags online to see if there are other options like the Gucci. I’ve got lots of screen shots of things I like. That’s not a good sign for the Lottie.
> 
> I’ll share some photos over the weekend and perhaps be able to get some help from you all!


Be well and take good care. Whatever you decide will be the right decision for you and we’ll support you. You have a ton of awareness about your mental health and you’ve worked hard to get here. Congratulations on having the courage to give yourself the space you need to be healthy, and the resilience to keep working at it every day. You’re a strong, resilient role model for your daughters.


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> My belated blues:
> View attachment 5348305
> View attachment 5348306
> View attachment 5348307
> View attachment 5348308
> View attachment 5348309
> View attachment 5348310
> 
> From the top left to right: MK tote, LV Zipped handbag in MR, Coach Prussian Blue Rogue
> Bottom left to right: midnight blue Rogue, denim MJ tote, Willow tote
> 
> View attachment 5348311
> View attachment 5348312
> 
> Tattoo Dreamer and Town bucket


Love the dreamer and the red trim on the LV.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kimbashop

piperdog said:


> I suppose a rainy day is a good time to post my blues. First is a Ferragamo that is incredible. Soft, light, leather-lined, adjustable strap, and the pouch makes a great wristlet for phone and card carrier. No idea of the name or the leather. Second is a 70's era Hermes Trim II 38 in indigo Box. My first H. Light as a feather and this bag practically glows from within. Third is an old tote from Brooks Brothers that was my mom's. I don't use it much, but the leather is thick, soft, and chewy. It holds its own against  H Clemence. Then a group shot to show the difference among the leathers. All different, and all lovely. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347826
> View attachment 5347827
> View attachment 5347828
> View attachment 5347829


I just love the color and style of your Ferragamo. And that Trim is divine. I have been thinking about buying a Vintage Trim 38 in box for a while now. I love the color of  yours.


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> I'm sure you'll all be shocked that I ended up with another purple bag.   Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry distressed leather. NWT.  My first distressed leather bag.
> 
> As for Sparkle's fun question, I only got serious about bag collecting the last few years, so no idea which bag is the most dated, since many are pre-loved, and I'm not sure how long ago they were new/trendy.
> 
> View attachment 5347433
> View attachment 5347434



Congratulations, not a surprise it's purple,  that shade


----------



## papertiger

essiedub said:


> Ah the YSL Majorelle! I think I will carry this tomorrow!
> I am quite fond of this one. I like it for my travel carry-on.
> 
> View attachment 5347525
> 
> Here she is and a bag spill! YSL patent leather is so smooshy and soft and slouchy!  I thought her official color was orchid but as I look at the cards, it says “fleur corrigee” and it’s from 2008..wow that was a while ago.
> View attachment 5347526
> 
> I even swapped into some YSL SLGs for good measure.
> -Wallet is YSL from Tom Ford era (I think).
> - Y-mail makeup bag. I collected this series like it was going out of style!
> - Periwinkle glasses case.
> - Pink H pencil holder.
> - Vert anise holder for agenda and notebook
> 
> It has a lot of capacity, hence my travel companion.  Ok! Looking forward to carrying this bag tomorrow! Thanks for the prompt @*Papertiger*!



I need to carry mine too! Yours is absolutely gorgeous and super-sexy in the patent colour 

One of may favourite bags, so cleanly modern and yet elegant

I think mine was either '08 or 09, not dated at all though, everyone admires and asks me where I got it


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @880. I’ll begin the story…
> 
> The content is my planned Aspinals Lottie in taupe (ridiculously huge box for small bag). It’s classically beautiful, well made, a delight etc and I took all the photos for my big reveal for you all.
> 
> The trouble is that, my emotionally state is a bit all over the place this week. Today marks the anniversary of my taking several months off work last year after my PTSD diagnosis and it’s bringing back what a terrible place I was in. Added to that I’m just plain tired with work being so full on now, and so I’m not trusting my judgement. Silly really as I’m in a high level position professionally and very capable  both with this and with helping my DDs. I guess the main thing is I’m not sure the bag is right and I haven’t had the energy to deal with that. Therefore, instead of feeling delighted about sharing (as I did with my pink mini Alexa) I’m a bit conflicted.
> 
> I need to have time to lay it out / try it on with several dresses/coats etc I own to see if it works or not and things have been so busy that’s been impossible. It’s a shame because I really do like it and I want to love it.
> 
> The issue is the colour. I thought I wanted white or neutral with SHW. Now I’m not sure about the shade even with the SHW. Cream with GHW didn’t work with my cool pink and grey toned dresses so I gave that away and planned for SHW. But I’m now not sure taupe works any better even with the SHW. I’m wondering if I should have stuck to white. I’m now also wondering if my black Lily SHW might look better with these dresses than this taupe Lottie.
> 
> Difficult decision to make. I’ve been looking at other white, grey and silver bags camera/chain/small crossbody type bags online to see if there are other options like the Gucci. I’ve got lots of screen shots of things I like. That’s not a good sign for the Lottie.
> 
> I’ll share some photos over the weekend and perhaps be able to get some help from you all!


Is it returnable? It might be you just haven't gotten to play with it or you are forcing yourself to like it. If it is the second one return it if you can.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> My belated blues:
> View attachment 5348305
> View attachment 5348306
> View attachment 5348307
> View attachment 5348308
> View attachment 5348309
> View attachment 5348310
> 
> From the top left to right: MK tote, LV Zipped handbag in MR, Coach Prussian Blue Rogue
> Bottom left to right: midnight blue Rogue, denim MJ tote, Willow tote
> 
> View attachment 5348311
> View attachment 5348312
> 
> Tattoo Dreamer and Town bucket


Wonderful collection! Love that Rogue!


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> I think all my bags are off-trend and probably considered out-of-style. While I've been interested in handbags for 11 years or so already (based on my tpf age ), I've only began purchasing in ~2016.
> 
> At the time, I definitely didn't anticipate that my love for handbags, the history of fashion houses, knowledge of different leathers, and stories of the designers would expand to the point that I would acquire a whole collection. I thought I would only buy one expensive bag and be done with it!
> 
> To date I've only purchased one premier handbag at full retail price. Given that I have limited budget for handbags, I try to buy only the ones that I would see myself using forever and never get tired of. This meant that a lot of on-trend bags were:
> 
> Too expensive as they were the It items
> Many people would be wearing them and I don't know if that would affect the longevity of my bag (what if I get tired of it since I see it everywhere?)
> All my premier handbags (with the exception of that one bag I bought at full price in 2016) were bought either on sale, or preloved. I do pay full price sometimes for indie designers, but the price of that is usually very affordable. Everytime I buy a bag, I always make sure that it's something that I would love and still wear many years down the road, and usually these aren't the hottest bags at the moment.
> 
> Some bags, like Hermes B and K, have been around for so long that I'm not sure if they are considered the trendiest, but I still love them and go gaga whenever I see one in the wild. I love Hermes. Not really a fan of Chanel, but I love some Dior pieces. I also like Delvaux, Moynat, Valextra, and Mark Cross designs. Recently, after seeing @880 's Duret handbag and someone else's Peter Nitz, I've fallen in love with those as well. Not sure if they are considered "hot" bags, but they are such works of art that while I may never be able to afford, I admire and appreciate them very much on someone else.
> 
> *Question before I end, does trendy equal classic?* I can think of many bags that are classic (such as the lines produced by the houses mentioned in my last paragraph), but are they hot and trendy?



To me trendy can only be elevated to classic after its 25 birthday (if still around). 

However, some trendy bags are built on classics. Take the Gucci Soho Disco and the Saint Laurent Lou Camera bag. These are undoubtedly built around the look of the Chanel tassel bag (including tassel). Therefore, I think they became trendy because they already reminded people of a much older classic bag (that Chanel should bring back).


----------



## papertiger

piperdog said:


> I suppose a rainy day is a good time to post my blues. First is a Ferragamo that is incredible. Soft, light, leather-lined, adjustable strap, and the pouch makes a great wristlet for phone and card carrier. No idea of the name or the leather. Second is a 70's era Hermes Trim II 38 in indigo Box. My first H. Light as a feather and this bag practically glows from within. Third is an old tote from Brooks Brothers that was my mom's. I don't use it much, but the leather is thick, soft, and chewy. It holds its own against  H Clemence. Then a group shot to show the difference among the leathers. All different, and all lovely. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347826
> View attachment 5347827
> View attachment 5347828
> View attachment 5347829



Some amazing blues


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> This is helpful, thank you so much for comparison!
> 
> So happy about bringing my Celine belt to Paris! Red everything!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347964



  Wish I was with you!!!


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Thank you! My main issue with the Little Athena is how similar the colour is with my other Massaccesi bag. I bought this bag preloved, and based on the listing description, I was expecting a brighter blue and different leather. But I think what happened was that Marco used a different leather by mistake, and the previous owner didn’t notice it. Had I known that I was getting a bag in a colour similar to one that I have already, I wouldn’t have bought it. But since it’s here, I do enjoy using it very much, just not what I had initially expected. Here’s a comparison photo of the two bags:
> View attachment 5348182
> 
> 
> I can relate to this. I think you’ve been going remote for two years, and you got used to being able to switch off whenever you want since all interactions are virtual. In-person interaction forces you to be in the moment and you can’t switch off when you need some time off, and that may take some getting used to again.
> 
> I have a similar experience. I’m a huge movie buff and also have a big interest in arts, so before the pandemic, my weekends were filled to the brim with movie plans, museums, arts performances, and restaurant trips. Our city is also the home to the biggest international film festival in North America, so during film festival season, I would often do 4 films in a day, and come back the next day to do that all over again. When it’s not film festival season, I would frequently do 2 movies a day during both days of the weekend, and sometimes add in an arts performance or museum trip, in addition to a restaurant trip. I used to go out after work too. I had a lot of stamina  however, we went into lockdown during the pandemic and all of that came to a halt. We recently fully opened up again, and on the first weekend I went to a ballet in the afternoon and a movie in the evening, and let me tell you, I couldn’t get out of bed the next day I’ve survived on that kind of weekend schedule for so long before, but lounging at home for 2 years changed my energy levels. I’m getting better, but totally understand how overwhelming and possibly brain-melting it must have felt to dive right back to your old lifestyle without a little buffer. You’ll get used to it! And before long, you’ll find the same enjoyment in all these kinds of experiences as you did before.



@Jereni too

I can totally relate! 

I used to take going out after work as an opportunity, now I'm amazed how tired I am after work. I try to organise anything when I either have a day off the next day or the weekend.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I’ve just been tidying away my bags from this afternoon’s photoshoot and put away my Mini Alexa too after using it yesterday. I noticed a very slight shadow on the back and unfortunately there is a a little bit of dye transfer from my jeans yesterday. I’ve worn long coats other days but that isn’t always going to be practical. Being a crossbody fan I’m used to this but it’s sad to see on this lovely new bag. I gave it a quick clean which has definitely helped.
> 
> Options:
> 1. Only wear this bag with colour fast clothing thus decreasing wears.
> 2. Keep it as well cleaned and treated as possible and use it with all clothing but carefully.
> 3. Try to accept this issue and wear the bag I love with joy.
> 
> I’m thinking it has to be 2 or 3. I don’t need to be able to sell it on. What do you think?


May I vote for a combo of 2 & 3? Clean it as well as possible, and then wear it with joy. Bags are to be carried. And since it's only a very SLIGHT shadow (and since that's the part of the bag that's held close to your body) seems to me you can still love and treasure it. Does that make sense?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> There's definitely something about that part of the Art Deco era I really like (hence so many Gucci Bamboo handles). I had it H spa-d and I know the person who worked on it, she's a great admirer of H vintage and she actually asked Head Office if she could. *She wrote a note reminding me to always wear gloves or tie a twilly around the handle. I do use a twilly and I keep it inside when not in use, but I had to laugh at the advice. *How many H bags sold at $$$$$$ daily, but _I'm_ the one who gets strict instructions to always handle _my_ bag with gloves.


I have such a funny image of you, in the summertime, wearing gloves when you carry it!  I mean, there's a difference between being careful (twilly) and being over-the-top. You're not running a handbag museum… or does she think you are?????


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Thank you! That two tone Coach is one of my all time favorites. It is a 1991 reissue of a 1960s Bonnie Cashin design (one of the first Coach handbags ever made).
> 
> I'm carrying the bag with shark charm today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345468


This is stunning. (The charm is seriously cute, too.)


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> I routinely pay 20% over retail to buy scarves.   It takes me a very long time to decide if my love for a design is lasting or passing.   It is not unusual for e to fall out of love with a new pattern after about a year or two.   Waiting a long time to make a final decision means it is no longer in the boutique and has to be purchased in the retail market.  I feel ok about this.  The ridiculously long time that it takes me to decide means I make very few mistakes and rarely have to re-sell.   This has kept my total number of scarves low for a collector (high for an average person).   I probably have about 33% of the number of scarves that the typical Hermes collector does, so in overall money out the door, it is a money saving choice.  One of my favorite cashmere shawls, I paid 50% more for.  Another scarf that is sort of a cult favorite, I paid 80% over new retail.  The shawl was worth it because I adore it.  The cult favorite was a bad decision because it is hard to tie and wear.


I'm exactly like you! I've never paid a higher price for a bag, but I've definitely done so for H scarves. And (like you) this keeps my collection down to a manageable(ish) size. I'd never analyzed why I stall on my purchases, but you put it very well.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Quick shout out to tPF for colouring up in blue and yellow today. I’ve been checking the general threads to see if anyone has started a supportive thread and thinking of our Ukrainian friends and not seen anything. Horrific what is happening. Covid brought us to a standstill and changed our lives. We are still reeling from that and now this, a war in Europe. My thoughts are with everyone who is any way challenged by this awful situation.


I wasn't on tPF Monday, so I didn't see it. Glad to hear they did this.

I found a sunflower pin on (where else?) Etsy, and I've been wearing it every day. It's great the way everyone I encounter (even in the grocery store!) recognizes it as the national flower of Ukraine, and says something positive.

The entire situation is heartbreaking.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> February stats (Late to the party!)
> 
> Bags in or out - 0
> Scarves in or out - 1 in, 0 out.  One of my HGs showed up - Au Contra Courant in pink mousseline
> 
> Challenges - wear your red bags, contact someone you haven't spoken to in a while.
> I wore 2 of the 5, the Goyard Sac Rouette, and the Tory Burch McGraw shoulder bag.
> I attempted to call my sister (but she missed the call), I did talk to a friend in Maui (instead of texting), and I made several phone calls I had been putting off... calls to the refrigerator repair guy, the plumber and the alarm company.
> I'm counting those because I've not wanted to do it!
> 
> I wore a total of 7 different bags.
> I read 2 books - The Nature of Fragile Things and The Lost Vintage. I've started The Silence of Bonaventure Arrow (loving), and I'm re-reading Duma Key.
> We made a sizable donation to a different charity in February, along with our normal ones, but I did not donate anything material.
> 
> I'm not sure that I've seen what the challenges are for March, so I'll just carry on with my usual wearing whatever whatever!


These are great stats.

I just looked up _The Lost Vintage_. It sounds really good! I'm putting it on my list.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I have such a funny image of you, in the summertime, wearing gloves when you carry it!  I mean, there's a difference between being careful (twilly) and being over-the-top. You're not running a handbag museum… or does she think you are?????



LOL, she thinks I live in the Hermes Vault


----------



## lill_canele

afroken said:


> *Question before I end, does trendy equal classic?* I can think of many bags that are classic (such as the lines produced by the houses mentioned in my last paragraph), but are they hot and trendy?



When I think of trendy, I think of something that is viewed as popular at this current point in time. Maybe it's heavily marketed, or posted a lot on social media, or many celebrities are wearing it, and of course, there are a lot of people buying and wearing the item now. 
When I think of classic, I think of timeless, generally something with longevity and potentially some history behind it.

There are classic things that can be trendy now, like Chanel CF and H bags, but while they may fall in and out of popularity as time passes, they still remain classic pieces/designs in their own right.

Now can trendy pieces be or become classic? That is a little more difficult, as that is really determined by how popular the item is in the long run and may be partially based on the sales the item makes over the years. I think some good bag examples would be the BV pouch clutch (maybe also the Jodie?) and the currently wildly popular Fendi First. 
The BV pouch has been going pretty strong, but recently its popularity has waned a bit, especially with the introduction of the Jodie. It's potential to be a classic piece is there but uncertain at the moment.
The Fendi First I can see as a potential classic as well, but with such a sharp rise in popularity, it may oversaturate platforms and get burned out (I hope not though!)

Just thinking out loud so may not have hit all the points


----------



## lill_canele

Jereni said:


> Aw, it is nice of you to ask and I will confess it’s prompting a ‘share’ bc I have so many thoughts and feelings!
> 
> As I mentioned, this is my first conference post-pandemic (if I’m not jinxing things by saying that), and I was very excited to go on it, because it was _exactly in the middle _of this conference two years ago when COVID blew up in the U.S. In fact, my company cancelled the conference halfway thru and sent everyone home. So I’ve been hugely anticipating being ‘back’ with all my colleagues.
> 
> I thought I’d be high on life this week, bouncing around, re-connecting with everyone and having a ball. And - it’s not that I’m having a bad time, I’m not - but I’ve been surprised to find that I am _extremely _tired. Like, bone-tired every day by like 3pm. And this is not normal for me.
> 
> DH and I are guessing it’s a combination of jet lag, me being two years older, me having more responsibilities at my company than ever before, but also fundamentally: I am just hella out of practice at the human stuff! Social anxiety, from being disconnected from people for two years, is sooo real and I’m just surprised lol.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share! The trip is still good and I’m getting a lot done, just - very tired. This coming from weekend, when I meet up with DH in Tucson, will hopefully be fun and relaxing.



You are definitely not alone. When I started getting back to socializing, I too would (and still currently) get tired way more easily/earlier than in the past.
There is just so much stimulation and interaction in the environment when going out and it can be a bit overwhelming. To me, I'm already pretty set with going out to lunch or dinner with friends, doing more than 1 activity in a day (or doing one very big activity) is something I need to mentally prep myself for.
I remember when I went to LA to watch a Clippers vs Rockets game last month, it was my first basketball game in my life. At the end, my husband, who's been to quite a few, said it was kinda meh, okay, not that exciting. But for me, with all the lights, music, fireworks, shows, speakers, etc. it was definitely exciting enough haha and I'm glad it was not as "exciting" or crazy as it could have been.
Have a relaxing weekend! It's good to chill out and recharge


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, not a surprise it's purple,  that shade



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

Thank you all for the words of encouragement!



Katinahat said:


> As someone who has been back at work full time since the first UK lockdown in 2020, I can relate to how initially tiring it was going back. You’ve got it harder as you are back socially, working and travelling. No matter how much you wanted to attend and how much of a great time you are having it was bound to be exhausting. I hope you do enjoy this next stage. Fun and relaxing sounds wonderful!
> 
> I’ve had a crazy week. The staff absence rates due to Covid are off the scale. Being in management in this situation is very stressful. I’m not travelling or anywhere I can enjoy using my bags but I am exhausted too. Roll on the weekend!



Yeah you make a good point that it’s work, socializing, AND travel. I shouldn’t be so surprised it was hard on me. I’m sorry to hear that you have the additional stresses of management too!



880 said:


> Hey, it’s natural! I’m sure your colleagues are exhausted too! Be good to yourself! Maybe a tea or pastry might help too! Keep us posted!
> 
> @Katinahat! Weekend is almost here. Hope you are looking forward to relaxing with us and your box!
> 
> or maybe we all need a glass of wine with @coffee2go lol
> 
> hugs



I agree, yup a little treat sounds great!






afroken said:


> I can relate to this. I think you’ve been going remote for two years, and you got used to being able to switch off whenever you want since all interactions are virtual. In-person interaction forces you to be in the moment and you can’t switch off when you need some time off, and that may take some getting used to again.
> 
> I have a similar experience. I’m a huge movie buff and also have a big interest in arts, so before the pandemic, my weekends were filled to the brim with movie plans, museums, arts performances, and restaurant trips. Our city is also the home to the biggest international film festival in North America, so during film festival season, I would often do 4 films in a day, and come back the next day to do that all over again. When it’s not film festival season, I would frequently do 2 movies a day during both days of the weekend, and sometimes add in an arts performance or museum trip, in addition to a restaurant trip. I used to go out after work too. I had a lot of stamina  however, we went into lockdown during the pandemic and all of that came to a halt. We recently fully opened up again, and on the first weekend I went to a ballet in the afternoon and a movie in the evening, and let me tell you, I couldn’t get out of bed the next day I’ve survived on that kind of weekend schedule for so long before, but lounging at home for 2 years changed my energy levels. I’m getting better, but totally understand how overwhelming and possibly brain-melting it must have felt to dive right back to your old lifestyle without a little buffer. You’ll get used to it! And before long, you’ll find the same enjoyment in all these kinds of experiences as you did before.



Your experience with trying to dive back into everything sounds very familiar, thanks for sharing 

Thank you for introducing me to that amazing ‘seeing stars’ emoji! I need to find a way to use that, it’s hilarious.



papertiger said:


> @Jereni too
> 
> I can totally relate!
> 
> I used to take going out after work as an opportunity, now I'm amazed how tired I am after work. I try to organise anything when I either have a day off the next day or the weekend.



DH and I have definitely only been doing social stuff on the weekends during the pandemic, which is assuming we are doing anything at all of course. So yeah this week being bombarded with people every day… certainly an adjustment!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @880. I’ll begin the story…
> 
> The content is my planned Aspinals Lottie in taupe (ridiculously huge box for small bag). It’s classically beautiful, well made, a delight etc and I took all the photos for my big reveal for you all.
> 
> The trouble is that, my emotionally state is a bit all over the place this week. Today marks the anniversary of my taking several months off work last year after my PTSD diagnosis and it’s bringing back what a terrible place I was in. Added to that I’m just plain tired with work being so full on now, and so I’m not trusting my judgement. Silly really as I’m in a high level position professionally and very capable  both with this and with helping my DDs. I guess the main thing is I’m not sure the bag is right and I haven’t had the energy to deal with that. Therefore, instead of feeling delighted about sharing (as I did with my pink mini Alexa) I’m a bit conflicted.
> 
> I need to have time to lay it out / try it on with several dresses/coats etc I own to see if it works or not and things have been so busy that’s been impossible. It’s a shame because I really do like it and I want to love it.
> 
> The issue is the colour. I thought I wanted white or neutral with SHW. Now I’m not sure about the shade even with the SHW. Cream with GHW didn’t work with my cool pink and grey toned dresses so I gave that away and planned for SHW. But I’m now not sure taupe works any better even with the SHW. I’m wondering if I should have stuck to white. I’m now also wondering if my black Lily SHW might look better with these dresses than this taupe Lottie.
> 
> Difficult decision to make. I’ve been looking at other white, grey and silver bags camera/chain/small crossbody type bags online to see if there are other options like the Gucci. I’ve got lots of screen shots of things I like. That’s not a good sign for the Lottie.
> 
> I’ll share some photos over the weekend and perhaps be able to get some help from you all!



I’m sorry to hear this - both the fact that the bag arrival hasn’t been able to spark joy and of course the anniversary bringing back negative memories and feelings. I’ve always heard that the first year anniversary of something bad is always the worst and then it gets much better. Breathe and try to think about how far you’ve come! We are here for you!

Regarding the bag - not sure if this will work for you but if I were in your shoes, I would pack the box back up, and put it away and out of sight for like a week until you feel COMPLETELY better. Then, re-reveal it for yourself, on a sunny day if possible, and see how you feel then


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Aw, it is nice of you to ask and I will confess it’s prompting a ‘share’ bc I have so many thoughts and feelings!
> 
> As I mentioned, this is my first conference post-pandemic (if I’m not jinxing things by saying that), and I was very excited to go on it, because it was _exactly in the middle _of this conference two years ago when COVID blew up in the U.S. In fact, my company cancelled the conference halfway thru and sent everyone home. So I’ve been hugely anticipating being ‘back’ with all my colleagues.
> 
> I thought I’d be high on life this week, bouncing around, re-connecting with everyone and having a ball. And - it’s not that I’m having a bad time, I’m not - but I’ve been surprised to find that I am _extremely _tired. Like, bone-tired every day by like 3pm. And this is not normal for me.
> 
> DH and I are guessing it’s a combination of jet lag, me being two years older, me having more responsibilities at my company than ever before, but also fundamentally: I am just hella out of practice at the human stuff! Social anxiety, from being disconnected from people for two years, is sooo real and I’m just surprised lol.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share! The trip is still good and I’m getting a lot done, just - very tired. This coming from weekend, when I meet up with DH in Tucson, will hopefully be fun and relaxing.





afroken said:


> Thank you! My main issue with the Little Athena is how similar the colour is with my other Massaccesi bag. I bought this bag preloved, and based on the listing description, I was expecting a brighter blue and different leather. But I think what happened was that Marco used a different leather by mistake, and the previous owner didn’t notice it. Had I known that I was getting a bag in a colour similar to one that I have already, I wouldn’t have bought it. But since it’s here, I do enjoy using it very much, just not what I had initially expected. Here’s a comparison photo of the two bags:
> View attachment 5348182
> 
> 
> I can relate to this. I think you’ve been going remote for two years, and you got used to being able to switch off whenever you want since all interactions are virtual. In-person interaction forces you to be in the moment and you can’t switch off when you need some time off, and that may take some getting used to again.
> 
> I have a similar experience. I’m a huge movie buff and also have a big interest in arts, so before the pandemic, my weekends were filled to the brim with movie plans, museums, arts performances, and restaurant trips. Our city is also the home to the biggest international film festival in North America, so during film festival season, I would often do 4 films in a day, and come back the next day to do that all over again. When it’s not film festival season, I would frequently do 2 movies a day during both days of the weekend, and sometimes add in an arts performance or museum trip, in addition to a restaurant trip. I used to go out after work too. I had a lot of stamina  however, we went into lockdown during the pandemic and all of that came to a halt. We recently fully opened up again, and on the first weekend I went to a ballet in the afternoon and a movie in the evening, and let me tell you, I couldn’t get out of bed the next day I’ve survived on that kind of weekend schedule for so long before, but lounging at home for 2 years changed my energy levels. I’m getting better, but totally understand how overwhelming and possibly brain-melting it must have felt to dive right back to your old lifestyle without a little buffer. You’ll get used to it! And before long, you’ll find the same enjoyment in all these kinds of experiences as you did before.





Katinahat said:


> Thanks @880. I’ll begin the story…
> 
> The content is my planned Aspinals Lottie in taupe (ridiculously huge box for small bag). It’s classically beautiful, well made, a delight etc and I took all the photos for my big reveal for you all.
> 
> The trouble is that, my emotionally state is a bit all over the place this week. Today marks the anniversary of my taking several months off work last year after my PTSD diagnosis and it’s bringing back what a terrible place I was in. Added to that I’m just plain tired with work being so full on now, and so I’m not trusting my judgement. Silly really as I’m in a high level position professionally and very capable  both with this and with helping my DDs. I guess the main thing is I’m not sure the bag is right and I haven’t had the energy to deal with that. Therefore, instead of feeling delighted about sharing (as I did with my pink mini Alexa) I’m a bit conflicted.
> 
> I need to have time to lay it out / try it on with several dresses/coats etc I own to see if it works or not and things have been so busy that’s been impossible. It’s a shame because I really do like it and I want to love it.
> 
> The issue is the colour. I thought I wanted white or neutral with SHW. Now I’m not sure about the shade even with the SHW. Cream with GHW didn’t work with my cool pink and grey toned dresses so I gave that away and planned for SHW. But I’m now not sure taupe works any better even with the SHW. I’m wondering if I should have stuck to white. I’m now also wondering if my black Lily SHW might look better with these dresses than this taupe Lottie.
> 
> Difficult decision to make. I’ve been looking at other white, grey and silver bags camera/chain/small crossbody type bags online to see if there are other options like the Gucci. I’ve got lots of screen shots of things I like. That’s not a good sign for the Lottie.
> 
> I’ll share some photos over the weekend and perhaps be able to get some help from you all!


I share the struggle you all feel with stamina. I used to be able to buzz around all day (including business travel) on 5-6 hours sleep. Now, I need a full 8 hours and get tired if I do one activity outside of the house on top of a WFH workday. I planned 3 connection activities for Saturday and am now questioning if that was wise.  

I was worried this shift was surgery related but my doctor said no - he simply thinks lack of activity reduces mental and physical endurance. He said he’s seen a lot of patients complain of fatigue / lack of stamina as Covid has continued to grind on. His recommendation is to slowly but steadily add more activity on a regular basis. My first effort on this is I HAVE to get back to my old workout routine. No more excuses. 


papertiger said:


> To me trendy can only be elevated to classic after its 25 birthday (if still around).
> 
> However, some trendy bags are built on classics. Take the Gucci Soho Disco and the Saint Laurent Lou Camera bag. These are undoubtedly built around the look of the Chanel tassel bag (including tassel). Therefore, I think they became trendy because they already reminded people of a much older classic bag (that Chanel should bring back).


This is an interesting example. I think of certain shapes as classic - camera being one of them. So, I guess the Gucci and YSL would be classic looking bags to me. But because of the logo treatment on both, they feel trendy.

So I wonder if in my head I make a distinction between a bag that *IS* a classic vs one that *HAS* classic styling. I tend to try to stay with bags that fit either criteria but expect I will branch out as I look to add more “fun” to my collection.


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> I’m sorry to hear this - both the fact that the bag arrival hasn’t been able to spark joy and of course the anniversary bringing back negative memories and feelings. I’ve always heard that the first year anniversary of something bad is always the worst and then it gets much better. Breathe and try to think about how far you’ve come! We are here for you!
> 
> Regarding the bag - not sure if this will work for you but if I were in your shoes, I would pack the box back up, and put it away and out of sight for like a week until you feel COMPLETELY better. Then, re-reveal it for yourself, on a sunny day if possible, and see how you feel then


+1000
@Katinahat , am thinking of you, and hope you can get some much deserved rest this weekend!


----------



## Katinahat

piperdog said:


> @Katinahat, I'm sorry this isn't the experience you had hoped. Take the time you need and be gentle with yourself. You've come so far with your recovery; acknowledge that progress and don't focus on where you think you 'should' be. As for the bag, if you have doubts, you have doubts. They're not right or wrong, they just are. Put the box aside and deal with it when you're ready.


Thanks @piperdog, this was so incredibly helpful to read. I did just that. The bag is nothing to stress about and I’ll deal with it when I’m ready.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Great words @piperdog. +1 from me who couldn´t ever have found the right words.


By making the effort to just repeat them it brings comfort. Thank you.


More bags said:


> Be well and take good care. Whatever you decide will be the right decision for you and we’ll support you. You have a ton of awareness about your mental health and you’ve worked hard to get here. Congratulations on having the courage to give yourself the space you need to be healthy, and the resilience to keep working at it every day. You’re a strong, resilient role model for your daughters.


Thank you. You are so intuitive. I had a last session with my old therapist today and we said the same thing. It was perceptive to realise this week might be hard and to catch that and do something about it. I will miss the support she’s given me. I know I will get all the bag support I need here from you all though!


dcooney4 said:


> Is it returnable? It might be you just haven't gotten to play with it or you are forcing yourself to like it. If it is the second one return it if you can.


Yes, it is returnable so I’ve still got that option thankfully. I’ll have that play at the weekend and then decide.


Jereni said:


> I’m sorry to hear this - both the fact that the bag arrival hasn’t been able to spark joy and of course the anniversary bringing back negative memories and feelings. I’ve always heard that the first year anniversary of something bad is always the worst and then it gets much better. Breathe and try to think about how far you’ve come! We are here for you!
> 
> Regarding the bag - not sure if this will work for you but if I were in your shoes, I would pack the box back up, and put it away and out of sight for like a week until you feel COMPLETELY better. Then, re-reveal it for yourself, on a sunny day if possible, and see how you feel then


You are so right about anniversaries being hard but I need to remember that what really happened was actually years and years ago. This was the anniversary of beginning to open up and deal with it. I was in a horrible place last year and I’m not now. I just still wobble a bit sometimes. It’s been one awful week at work but I’ve stayed strong for myself and those I look after and lead. And yes, thank you, that’s a great idea not to deal with the bag until I’m ready to think about it properly.


Sparkletastic said:


> I share the struggle you all feel with stamina. I used to be able to buzz around all day (including business travel) on 5-6 hours sleep. Now, I need a full 8 hours and get tired if I do one activity outside of the house on top of a WFH workday. I planned 3 connection activities for Saturday and am now questioning if that was wise.
> 
> I was worried this shift was surgery related but my doctor said no - he simply thinks lack of activity reduces mental and physical endurance. He said he’s seen a lot of patients complain of fatigue / lack of stamina as Covid has continued to grind on. His recommendation is to slowly but steadily add more activity on a regular basis. My first effort on this is I HAVE to get back to my old workout routine. No more excuses.
> This is an interesting example. I think of certain shapes as classic - camera being one of them. So, I guess the Gucci and YSL would be classic looking bags to me. But because of the logo treatment on both, they feel trendy.
> 
> So I wonder if in my head I make a distinction between a bag that *IS* a classic vs one that *HAS* classic styling. I tend to try to stay with bags that fit either criteria but expect I will branch out as I look to add more “fun” to my collection.


Sleep is such a precious commodity. You don’t realise that until you’ve lost it. After my initial trauma trigger, I had months existing on 1-2 hours and still trying to work full time as a key worker during a lockdown. It’s no wonder I felt so bad! Now, with the help of my meds, I get 11-12 hours if I don’t set an alarm but they leave me tired and lacking stamina when I get up so it’s not a win. I get over this by eating well, exercising when I can and resting at weekends. I also try to be kind to myself and accept that this is just a phase that will eventually pass. Self-compassion was one of my goals on this thread and I highly recommend it but it’s not always easy. Your routine will come back but it’s okay to take it slowly to start with. Be kind to yourself!

Thanks @880. I will definitely be resting this weekend!


----------



## Katinahat

That last post was a bit serious so I’m lightening the mood. Easter approaches which means Cadbury’s cream eggs in the UK. How good is my foot stool as a chocolate egg cup. 


It’s blue velvet so right on theme for blue week!


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> My belated blues:
> View attachment 5348305
> View attachment 5348306
> View attachment 5348307
> View attachment 5348308
> View attachment 5348309
> View attachment 5348310
> 
> From the top left to right: MK tote, LV Zipped handbag in MR, Coach Prussian Blue Rogue
> Bottom left to right: midnight blue Rogue, denim MJ tote, Willow tote
> 
> View attachment 5348311
> View attachment 5348312
> 
> Tattoo Dreamer and Town bucket


You have so many stunning blue bags! I love the LV and the blue Rogue but they are all wonderful. 


papertiger said:


> @Jereni too
> 
> I can totally relate!
> 
> I used to take going out after work as an opportunity, now I'm amazed how tired I am after work. I try to organise anything when I either have a day off the next day or the weekend.


Definitely. I cannot do evenings out mid week anymore! It was hard enough staying awake to go out 6 nights in a row on holiday and I was sitting by the pool most of the day! 


ElainePG said:


> May I vote for a combo of 2 & 3? Clean it as well as possible, and then wear it with joy. Bags are to be carried. And since it's only a very SLIGHT shadow (and since that's the part of the bag that's held close to your body) seems to me you can still love and treasure it. Does that make sense?


Yes it makes perfect sense. Thank for your advice. I will try to carry with joy! 


ElainePG said:


> I wasn't on tPF Monday, so I didn't see it. Glad to hear they did this.
> 
> I found a sunflower pin on (where else?) Etsy, and I've been wearing it every day. It's great the way everyone I encounter (even in the grocery store!) recognizes it as the national flower of Ukraine, and says something positive.
> 
> The entire situation is heartbreaking.


It is heartbreaking! Those poor people. I hope the situation is resolved soon.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @880. I’ll begin the story…
> 
> The content is my planned Aspinals Lottie in taupe (ridiculously huge box for small bag). It’s classically beautiful, well made, a delight etc and I took all the photos for my big reveal for you all.
> 
> The trouble is that, my emotionally state is a bit all over the place this week. Today marks the anniversary of my taking several months off work last year after my PTSD diagnosis and it’s bringing back what a terrible place I was in. Added to that I’m just plain tired with work being so full on now, and so I’m not trusting my judgement. Silly really as I’m in a high level position professionally and very capable  both with this and with helping my DDs. I guess the main thing is I’m not sure the bag is right and I haven’t had the energy to deal with that. Therefore, instead of feeling delighted about sharing (as I did with my pink mini Alexa) I’m a bit conflicted.
> 
> I need to have time to lay it out / try it on with several dresses/coats etc I own to see if it works or not and things have been so busy that’s been impossible. It’s a shame because I really do like it and I want to love it.
> 
> The issue is the colour. I thought I wanted white or neutral with SHW. Now I’m not sure about the shade even with the SHW. Cream with GHW didn’t work with my cool pink and grey toned dresses so I gave that away and planned for SHW. But I’m now not sure taupe works any better even with the SHW. I’m wondering if I should have stuck to white. I’m now also wondering if my black Lily SHW might look better with these dresses than this taupe Lottie.
> 
> Difficult decision to make. I’ve been looking at other white, grey and silver bags camera/chain/small crossbody type bags online to see if there are other options like the Gucci. I’ve got lots of screen shots of things I like. That’s not a good sign for the Lottie.
> 
> I’ll share some photos over the weekend and perhaps be able to get some help from you all!



So sorry for your difficulties, your health comes first, always.

hw choice/colour is always interesting, IMO often quite subjective.  Please share pics if and when you can. 

My theory is that many colours 'experts' call 'neutral' or 'universal' are not. Taupe as in grey-brown doesn't suit me, but a slightly brown-grey can, I think I've said all this before but anyway there can be very slight differences that make all the difference. If your cool-toned pinks and greys are predominantly clear, bright, pale then the taupe may be too muddy, muted, warm or 'shadowy' regardless of shw.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> That last post was a bit serious so I’m lightening the mood. Easter approaches which means Cadbury’s cream eggs in the UK. How good is my foot stool as a chocolate egg cup.
> View attachment 5349284
> 
> It’s blue velvet so right on theme for blue week!



Thank you


----------



## Cordeliere

ElainePG said:


> I'm exactly like you! I've never paid a higher price for a bag, but I've definitely done so for H scarves. And (like you) this keeps my collection down to a manageable(ish) size. I'd never analyzed why I stall on my purchases, but you put it very well.



With some of the vintage bags I have purchased, I have spent a year or two pondering them.  It is great that no one else likes what I like because they just sit there and wait for me to adopt them.   Often, they drop in price while they wait on me.  Sometimes they pressure me into buying them sooner because they get so cheap.   I am shocked when someone quickly snaps up a bag I am eyeing, like in a day or two after being listed.   I assume they will ALL wait for me.  It is like having your date go home with someone else.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> That last post was a bit serious so I’m lightening the mood. Easter approaches which means Cadbury’s cream eggs in the UK. How good is my foot stool as a chocolate egg cup.
> View attachment 5349284
> 
> It’s blue velvet so right on theme for blue week!



These eggs are my favorite! And I love your display!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

@Katinahat, thank you for posting that pic. i love Cadbury eggs. If you want Real Cadbury in NY, you have to travel to a store called myers of kedgwick downtown, or I guess travel to Canada. Also, your sartorial issue made me think of my own dress bag dilemma

I’ve been thinking about the @Katinahat pink gray dress bag conundrum (in my mind, the katinahat conundrum) in part bc i also have a colorful dress (red) which also presents an issue in terms of how to coordinate a bag. I agree with @Katinahat, if one wanted a light pop, then a variation of white, off white, chalk or cream could conceivably work. if one wanted to match, then a variation of shade on pink or gray (or red in my case)  might work. (I’m not a matchy person, unless it’s almost a caricature of pattern, like a patterned hat matching a patterned skirt.

Like @Katinahat , i also assumed that a cool medium to light taupe bag would go easily, but it actually didn’t. Against this red, it became a more pronounced brownish grey (good for @papertiger, but somehow turned to unattractive mud on me — I think I am more greyish brown Mud. @papertiger wrote about finding a taupe or beige neutral that compliments one’s natural coloration. I looked up the aspinal lottie and some pics looked warm toned, some cool toned, so I have no idea what it is IRL or whether it works for @Katinahat complexion.

I was actually happiest with a riff on a chestnut brown (aka Hermes gold which has nothing to do with the red dress (which also has an underpelt of black or grey) but kind of compliments my skin and works as a natural tonal neutral.
So, my un matchy matchy solution to the @Katinahat conundrum is a neutral that compliments her skin. (I’m medium Asian olive, so I could go more green, but I worried with a red dress, green, although complimentary on the color wheel. . .well it would be like Christmas.

Maybe this is obvious to all of you who wear color, but to me (my palette is navy, charcoal, black) this is a revelation lol.

note: I imagine @Sparkletastic would say, but this is easy. Go metallic. Somehow my dark metallic is too matchy on the buttons, and too branded, so, for me, it’s not a go.

then I realized, I could have gotten the inspiration from my eBay find rug had I looked down - red and ochre. Sheesh!

From left to right: winning combo chestnut brown; the light pop; the dark metallic; the brownish mud taupe - no








note: @papertiger mentioned that the dress could also be a long vest over all sorts of things. Since I think red and black is too Asian, or rather reminiscent of my mom (I’m Asian), I might layer over my other form of dark neutral (murky greenish charcoal balck grey camo print leggings or some such plus a long sleeved t shirt, sweater or other. Or as a dress under a leopard print knit jacket. Or with a leopard flowy top under the vest and. .. beige or dark shorts


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> @Katinahat, thank you for posting that pic. i love Cadbury eggs. If you want Real Cadbury in NY, you have to travel to a store called myers of kedgwick downtown, or I guess travel to Canada. Also, your sartorial issue made me think of my own dress bag dilemma
> 
> I’ve been thinking about the @Katinahat pink gray dress bag conundrum (in my mind, the katinahat conundrum) in part bc i also have a colorful dress (red) which also presents an issue in terms of how to coordinate a bag. I agree with @Katinahat, if one wanted a light pop, then a variation of white, off white, chalk or cream could conceivably work. if one wanted to match, then a variation of shade on pink or gray (or red in my case)  might work. (I’m not a matchy person, unless it’s almost a caricature of pattern. So.
> 
> Like @Katinahat , i also assumed that a cool medium to light taupe bag would go easily, but it actually didn’t. Against the red, it became a more pronounced brownish grey (good for @papertiger, but somehow turned to unattractive mud on me — I think I am more greyish brown Mud. @papertiger wrote about finding a taupe or beige neutral that compliments one’s natural coloration. I looked up the aspinal lottie and some pics looked warm toned, some cool toned, so I have no idea what it is IRL or whether it works for @Katinahat complexion.
> 
> I was actually happiest with a riff on a chestnut brown (aka Hermes gold which has nothing to do with the red dress (which also has an underpelt of black or grey) but kind of compliments my skin and works as a natural tonal neutral.
> So, my un matchy matchy solution to the @Katinahat conundrum is a neutral that compliments her skin. (I’m medium Asian olive, so I could go more green, but I worried with a red dress, green, although complimentary on the color wheel. . .well it would be like Christmas.
> 
> Maybe this is obvious to all of you who wear color, but to me (my palette is navy, charcoal, black) this is a revelation lol.
> 
> note: I believe @Sparkletastic would say, but this is easy. Go metallic. Somehow my dark metallic is too matchy on the buttons, and too branded, so, for me, it’s not a go.
> 
> then I realized, I could have gotten the inspiration from my eBay find rug - red and ochre. Sheesh!
> From left to right: winning combo chestnut brown; the light pop; the dark metallic; the brownish mud taupe - no
> 
> View attachment 5349617
> View attachment 5349622
> View attachment 5349623
> View attachment 5349624
> View attachment 5349625


Beautiful solution and thoughtful explanation!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @Katinahat, thank you for posting that pic. i love Cadbury eggs. If you want Real Cadbury in NY, you have to travel to a store called myers of kedgwick downtown, or I guess travel to Canada. Also, your sartorial issue made me think of my own dress bag dilemma
> 
> I’ve been thinking about the @Katinahat pink gray dress bag conundrum (in my mind, the katinahat conundrum) in part bc i also have a colorful dress (red) which also presents an issue in terms of how to coordinate a bag. I agree with @Katinahat, if one wanted a light pop, then a variation of white, off white, chalk or cream could conceivably work. if one wanted to match, then a variation of shade on pink or gray (or red in my case)  might work. (I’m not a matchy person, unless it’s almost a caricature of pattern, like a patterned hat matching a patterned skirt.
> 
> Like @Katinahat , i also assumed that a cool medium to light taupe bag would go easily, but it actually didn’t. Against this red, it became a more pronounced brownish grey (good for @papertiger, but somehow turned to unattractive mud on me — I think I am more greyish brown Mud. @papertiger wrote about finding a taupe or beige neutral that compliments one’s natural coloration. I looked up the aspinal lottie and some pics looked warm toned, some cool toned, so I have no idea what it is IRL or whether it works for @Katinahat complexion.
> 
> I was actually happiest with a riff on a chestnut brown (aka Hermes gold which has nothing to do with the red dress (which also has an underpelt of black or grey) but kind of compliments my skin and works as a natural tonal neutral.
> So, my un matchy matchy solution to the @Katinahat conundrum is a neutral that compliments her skin. (I’m medium Asian olive, so I could go more green, but I worried with a red dress, green, although complimentary on the color wheel. . .well it would be like Christmas.
> 
> Maybe this is obvious to all of you who wear color, but to me (my palette is navy, charcoal, black) this is a revelation lol.
> 
> note: I imagine @Sparkletastic would say, but this is easy. Go metallic. Somehow my dark metallic is too matchy on the buttons, and too branded, so, for me, it’s not a go.
> 
> then I realized, I could have gotten the inspiration from my eBay find rug had I looked down - red and ochre. Sheesh!
> 
> From left to right: winning combo chestnut brown; the light pop; the dark metallic; the brownish mud taupe - no
> 
> View attachment 5349617
> View attachment 5349622
> View attachment 5349623
> View attachment 5349624
> View attachment 5349625
> 
> 
> note: @papertiger mentioned that the dress could also be a long vest over all sorts of things. Since I think red and black is too Asian, or rather reminiscent of my mom (I’m Asian), I might layer over my other form of dark neutral (murky greenish charcoal balck grey camo print leggings or some such plus a long sleeved t shirt, sweater or other. Or as a dress under a leopard print knit jacket. Or with a leopard flowy top under the vest and. .. beige or dark shorts



_Love_ the dress with all your choices  . Such a versatile piece and looks so good on you, congratulations once again.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> @Katinahat, thank you for posting that pic. i love Cadbury eggs. If you want Real Cadbury in NY, you have to travel to a store called myers of kedgwick downtown, or I guess travel to Canada. Also, your sartorial issue made me think of my own dress bag dilemma
> 
> I’ve been thinking about the @Katinahat pink gray dress bag conundrum (in my mind, the katinahat conundrum) in part bc i also have a colorful dress (red) which also presents an issue in terms of how to coordinate a bag. I agree with @Katinahat, if one wanted a light pop, then a variation of white, off white, chalk or cream could conceivably work. if one wanted to match, then a variation of shade on pink or gray (or red in my case)  might work. (I’m not a matchy person, unless it’s almost a caricature of pattern, like a patterned hat matching a patterned skirt.
> 
> Like @Katinahat , i also assumed that a cool medium to light taupe bag would go easily, but it actually didn’t. Against this red, it became a more pronounced brownish grey (good for @papertiger, but somehow turned to unattractive mud on me — I think I am more greyish brown Mud. @papertiger wrote about finding a taupe or beige neutral that compliments one’s natural coloration. I looked up the aspinal lottie and some pics looked warm toned, some cool toned, so I have no idea what it is IRL or whether it works for @Katinahat complexion.
> 
> I was actually happiest with a riff on a chestnut brown (aka Hermes gold which has nothing to do with the red dress (which also has an underpelt of black or grey) but kind of compliments my skin and works as a natural tonal neutral.
> So, my un matchy matchy solution to the @Katinahat conundrum is a neutral that compliments her skin. (I’m medium Asian olive, so I could go more green, but I worried with a red dress, green, although complimentary on the color wheel. . .well it would be like Christmas.
> 
> Maybe this is obvious to all of you who wear color, but to me (my palette is navy, charcoal, black) this is a revelation lol.
> 
> note: I imagine @Sparkletastic would say, but this is easy. Go metallic. Somehow my dark metallic is too matchy on the buttons, and too branded, so, for me, it’s not a go.
> 
> then I realized, I could have gotten the inspiration from my eBay find rug had I looked down - red and ochre. Sheesh!
> 
> From left to right: winning combo chestnut brown; the light pop; the dark metallic; the brownish mud taupe - no
> 
> View attachment 5349617
> View attachment 5349622
> View attachment 5349623
> View attachment 5349624
> View attachment 5349625
> 
> 
> note: @papertiger mentioned that the dress could also be a long vest over all sorts of things. Since I think red and black is too Asian, or rather reminiscent of my mom (I’m Asian), I might layer over my other form of dark neutral (murky greenish charcoal balck grey camo print leggings or some such plus a long sleeved t shirt, sweater or other. Or as a dress under a leopard print knit jacket. Or with a leopard flowy top under the vest and. .. beige or dark shorts


The dress looks wonderful on you.


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> @Katinahat, thank you for posting that pic. i love Cadbury eggs. If you want Real Cadbury in NY, you have to travel to a store called myers of kedgwick downtown, or I guess travel to Canada. Also, your sartorial issue made me think of my own dress bag dilemma
> 
> I’ve been thinking about the @Katinahat pink gray dress bag conundrum (in my mind, the katinahat conundrum) in part bc i also have a colorful dress (red) which also presents an issue in terms of how to coordinate a bag. I agree with @Katinahat, if one wanted a light pop, then a variation of white, off white, chalk or cream could conceivably work. if one wanted to match, then a variation of shade on pink or gray (or red in my case)  might work. (I’m not a matchy person, unless it’s almost a caricature of pattern, like a patterned hat matching a patterned skirt.
> 
> Like @Katinahat , i also assumed that a cool medium to light taupe bag would go easily, but it actually didn’t. Against this red, it became a more pronounced brownish grey (good for @papertiger, but somehow turned to unattractive mud on me — I think I am more greyish brown Mud. @papertiger wrote about finding a taupe or beige neutral that compliments one’s natural coloration. I looked up the aspinal lottie and some pics looked warm toned, some cool toned, so I have no idea what it is IRL or whether it works for @Katinahat complexion.
> 
> I was actually happiest with a riff on a chestnut brown (aka Hermes gold which has nothing to do with the red dress (which also has an underpelt of black or grey) but kind of compliments my skin and works as a natural tonal neutral.
> So, my un matchy matchy solution to the @Katinahat conundrum is a neutral that compliments her skin. (I’m medium Asian olive, so I could go more green, but I worried with a red dress, green, although complimentary on the color wheel. . .well it would be like Christmas.
> 
> Maybe this is obvious to all of you who wear color, but to me (my palette is navy, charcoal, black) this is a revelation lol.
> 
> note: I imagine @Sparkletastic would say, but this is easy. Go metallic. Somehow my dark metallic is too matchy on the buttons, and too branded, so, for me, it’s not a go.
> 
> then I realized, I could have gotten the inspiration from my eBay find rug had I looked down - red and ochre. Sheesh!
> 
> From left to right: winning combo chestnut brown; the light pop; the dark metallic; the brownish mud taupe - no
> 
> View attachment 5349617
> View attachment 5349622
> View attachment 5349623
> View attachment 5349624
> View attachment 5349625
> 
> 
> note: @papertiger mentioned that the dress could also be a long vest over all sorts of things. Since I think red and black is too Asian, or rather reminiscent of my mom (I’m Asian), I might layer over my other form of dark neutral (murky greenish charcoal balck grey camo print leggings or some such plus a long sleeved t shirt, sweater or other. Or as a dress under a leopard print knit jacket. Or with a leopard flowy top under the vest and. .. beige or dark shorts


Love your post!


----------



## piperdog

This has become my favorite thread on tpf. I love how every day gives me something new to think about, whether it's color theory, classic v. trendy, tips for evaluating what makes a bag just right, temptation to dip my toe into RTW. More important is the outpouring of support, grace, and understanding shared among the group. This is such a beautiful example of what the world needs more of right now. And to stay on topic, the bags. Love seeing everyone's bags. I'm admiring previously-unknown brands, being inspired to look at my own bags (and closet) in new ways, and trying to be more discerning about want v. need.


----------



## Sunshine mama

poopsie said:


> I have one blue purse. Turns out I'm not really a "pop of  color" gal so it rarely----as in if ever---- sees the light of day
> Maybe I'll be able to break my black bag only rut one of these days
> 
> View attachment 5345466


I have a blue nylon Prada too. I wanted to post a pic, but I don't remember where I put it! That tells you that I don't use mine much either.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> My blue bags:  Henri Bendel Waldorf Satchel and Lady Dior in navy blue.
> View attachment 5345420
> 
> View attachment 5345422


Love your Henri Bendel bag!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I haven't caught up with the posts yet, but as I was skimming through, I noticed several of you mentioned that tiredness, and I can definitely relate!  @Jereni, I hope you get to relax and have lots of fun on the weekend.   I absolutely love the color of your Celine belt bag!  Is it the nano size?
Blue week is almost done and I realized I forgot to post my camellia wallet on chain, but will post soon.  Do people consider a WOC  to be a SLG or a bag?  I can never decide!
@baghabitz34, I really like the LV blue with the red piping.  I almost bought my pochette metis in that color, but went with turtledove instead, which was a color I didn't have in my wardrobe.  Love your coach dreamer!
@piperdog, love your blue bags.  The box trim color is lovely!
@papertiger, that exact Gucci video popped up on my YouTube too and I enjoyed watching it.  I am finding I enjoy watching and reading things related to fashion history.  There is one other YouTube presenter who posts content related to fashion history, especially iconic fashion items.  Will post the name when I find it.
@880, that red dress looks great on you.  So true about getting inspiration from the rug -- I also find inspiration for color combinations from patterned fabrics, and of course from nature throughout the year -- from spring and summer colors to the gorgeous hues in fall, and the more cool-toned shades of winter.


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> @Katinahat, thank you for posting that pic. i love Cadbury eggs. If you want Real Cadbury in NY, you have to travel to a store called myers of kedgwick downtown, or I guess travel to Canada. Also, your sartorial issue made me think of my own dress bag dilemma
> 
> I’ve been thinking about the @Katinahat pink gray dress bag conundrum (in my mind, the katinahat conundrum) in part bc i also have a colorful dress (red) which also presents an issue in terms of how to coordinate a bag. I agree with @Katinahat, if one wanted a light pop, then a variation of white, off white, chalk or cream could conceivably work. if one wanted to match, then a variation of shade on pink or gray (or red in my case)  might work. (I’m not a matchy person, unless it’s almost a caricature of pattern, like a patterned hat matching a patterned skirt.
> 
> Like @Katinahat , i also assumed that a cool medium to light taupe bag would go easily, but it actually didn’t. Against this red, it became a more pronounced brownish grey (good for @papertiger, but somehow turned to unattractive mud on me — I think I am more greyish brown Mud. @papertiger wrote about finding a taupe or beige neutral that compliments one’s natural coloration. I looked up the aspinal lottie and some pics looked warm toned, some cool toned, so I have no idea what it is IRL or whether it works for @Katinahat complexion.
> 
> I was actually happiest with a riff on a chestnut brown (aka Hermes gold which has nothing to do with the red dress (which also has an underpelt of black or grey) but kind of compliments my skin and works as a natural tonal neutral.
> So, my un matchy matchy solution to the @Katinahat conundrum is a neutral that compliments her skin. (I’m medium Asian olive, so I could go more green, but I worried with a red dress, green, although complimentary on the color wheel. . .well it would be like Christmas.
> 
> Maybe this is obvious to all of you who wear color, but to me (my palette is navy, charcoal, black) this is a revelation lol.
> 
> note: I imagine @Sparkletastic would say, but this is easy. Go metallic. Somehow my dark metallic is too matchy on the buttons, and too branded, so, for me, it’s not a go.
> 
> then I realized, I could have gotten the inspiration from my eBay find rug had I looked down - red and ochre. Sheesh!
> 
> From left to right: winning combo chestnut brown; the light pop; the dark metallic; the brownish mud taupe - no
> 
> View attachment 5349617
> View attachment 5349622
> View attachment 5349623
> View attachment 5349624
> View attachment 5349625
> 
> 
> note: @papertiger mentioned that the dress could also be a long vest over all sorts of things. Since I think red and black is too Asian, or rather reminiscent of my mom (I’m Asian), I might layer over my other form of dark neutral (murky greenish charcoal balck grey camo print leggings or some such plus a long sleeved t shirt, sweater or other. Or as a dress under a leopard print knit jacket. Or with a leopard flowy top under the vest and. .. beige or dark shorts



Great post! It was fun to see the variations with the dress. I like your choice - also liked the white with it because it looked like the red was very bright and cheerful.

Depending on the tone of the red, I love cream or beige with red also. My TB bucket bag for example is so perfect with my vintage tweed jacket.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Great post! It was fun to see the variations with the dress. I like your choice - also liked the white with it because it looked like the red was very bright and cheerful.
> 
> Depending on the tone of the red, I love cream or beige with red also. My TB bucket bag for example is so perfect with my vintage tweed jacket.
> 
> View attachment 5349983



And what a beautiful jacket and brooch too!


----------



## papertiger

My all-black Gucci BTH has been personalised in Italy, sent back to London, and should be sent on to me at home. 

The choice of colours was much wider than normally available, gold, silver and blind are usual but this time I was allowed red, 'yellow' (more of a bronze) or green. I was happily surprised to see the green letters in metallic look good. 

I'm going on self-sponsored Mysore yogathon for Ukraine refugees tomorrow. I think I can do 2 hours easily, not sure about 3 though so wish me luck. 

I must say buying new and expensive handbags at this time seems rather 'superfluous' and certainly indulgent, but hoping to relieve some of the guilt by future actions, everything seems so fragile, or should I say, I was foolish thinking the World was ever stable. I have family connections with people both 'sides' of this hateful ridiculousness, _no one_ is on the side of war. I _really_ hope this terror can finish soon.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Bag news:
> 
> My Gucci Med all-black BTH had it's 'personalisation' done yesterday so should return from Italy soon  . I was wondering where that got to
> 
> Life news:
> 
> I had to update my CV today for a panel of somebodies. Feeling quite proud of myself. For someone who feels like I do nothing, I've done quite a lot   I've managed to impress_ myself_ at least LL.


Good to know you're not selling yourself short. Yes, of COURSE you're impressive!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> A visit to the orthodontist today and I got my last round of Invisalign retainers. 7 more weeks and I should be done.
> 
> *I can’t wait!!! *
> 
> I was perfectly fine wearing them prior to my neurosurgery. Now, I *can’t stand* them. I feel weirdly claustrophobic and want to yank them out of my mouth bc I’m reeeaaaallly over any and all physical discomfort.
> 
> I’ll always have to wear retainers at night but that doesn’t matter because I’ll be asleep.


This will be such a relief. Mr. PG still wears them his retainers at night, has done for about 5 years, and he has no problems.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> I'm sure you'll all be shocked that I ended up with another purple bag.   Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo in dark cherry distressed leather. NWT.  My first distressed leather bag.
> 
> As for Sparkle's fun question, I only got serious about bag collecting the last few years, so no idea which bag is the most dated, since many are pre-loved, and I'm not sure how long ago they were new/trendy.
> 
> View attachment 5347433
> View attachment 5347434


Love, love, LOVE this wonderful shade of dusty purple!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> LOL, she thinks I live in the Hermes Vault
> 
> View attachment 5348846


OMG… this is hysterical!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> That last post was a bit serious so I’m lightening the mood. Easter approaches which means Cadbury’s cream eggs in the UK. How good is my foot stool as a chocolate egg cup.
> View attachment 5349284
> 
> It’s blue velvet so right on theme for blue week!


Perfect! Now I want chocolate… AND your lovely comfy footstool!


----------



## ElainePG

My two blue bags: Marc Jacobs large single, & LV Montaigne BB.


----------



## ElainePG

So… um… I kinda bought a bag. Go Forth Goods is having a 30% off sale, sitewide. So I got to thinking. I've been so pleased with the Avery Mini Crossbody I bought last month (on the right). Comparing it to my Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody (on the left), which is similar, I just REALLY don't like that the PLG bag doesn't have an inside pocket for my keys. I'm always scrambling around in the bottom of the bag.




The Avery Mini Crossbody has "Cranberry" available as a limited edition color, so it will be one in/ one out. I won't try to sell the PLG bag; I'll donate it to one of the thrift shops. And then some lucky person on the Peninsula will get a very nice leather bag. 

*ETA:* This is the color of the new bag. They didn't have a photo of the entire bag, since it's a limited edition, but I think the shade will come pretty close to my old one. Maybe a bit brighter, which I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Love, love, LOVE this wonderful shade of dusty purple!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> So… um… I kinda bought a bag. Go Forth Goods is having a 30% off sale, sitewide. So I got to thinking. I've been so pleased with the Avery Mini Crossbody I bought last month (on the right). Comparing it to my Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody (on the left), which is similar, I just REALLY don't like that the PLG bag doesn't have an inside pocket for my keys. I'm always scrambling around in the bottom of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5350102
> 
> 
> The Avery Mini Crossbody has "Cranberry" available as a limited edition color, so it will be one in/ one out. I won't try to sell the PLG bag; I'll donate it to one of the thrift shops. And then some lucky person on the Peninsula will get a very nice leather bag.



That cranberry is gorgeous!


----------



## 880

@Jereni , thanks!  I love how the light bag picks up the light flecks of color on your jacket and brooch!



ElainePG said:


> So… um… I kinda bought a bag. Go Forth Goods is having a 30% off sale, sitewide. So I got to thinking. I've been so pleased with the Avery Mini Crossbody I bought last month (on the right). Comparing it to my Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody (on the left), which is similar, I just REALLY don't like that the PLG bag doesn't have an inside pocket for my keys. I'm always scrambling around in the bottom of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5350102
> 
> 
> The Avery Mini Crossbody has "Cranberry" available as a limited edition color, so it will be one in/ one out. I won't try to sell the PLG bag; I'll donate it to one of the thrift shops. And then some lucky person on the Peninsula will get a very nice leather bag.


This is a fabulous idea! Love your limited edition cranberry

@Katinahat, what about your pink Alexa for your pink and gray dresses

@papertiger, good luck on your yogathon tomorrow. And living in the Hermes vault 

i just celebrated my fitting into a red dress by eating a half box of cheese crackers. Bask to the diet later tonight

i feel very fortunate to have the luxury of these first world concerns, especially now


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> My two blue bags: Marc Jacobs large single, & LV Montaigne BB.
> 
> View attachment 5350094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350101



Both of these are gorgeous. The red with the navy spices-up the classic bag, just so smart.


ElainePG said:


> So… um… I kinda bought a bag. Go Forth Goods is having a 30% off sale, sitewide. So I got to thinking. I've been so pleased with the Avery Mini Crossbody I bought last month (on the right). Comparing it to my Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody (on the left), which is similar, I just REALLY don't like that the PLG bag doesn't have an inside pocket for my keys. I'm always scrambling around in the bottom of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5350102
> 
> 
> The Avery Mini Crossbody has "Cranberry" available as a limited edition color, so it will be one in/ one out. I won't try to sell the PLG bag; I'll donate it to one of the thrift shops. And then some lucky person on the Peninsula will get a very nice leather bag.
> 
> *ETA:* This is the color of the new bag. They didn't have a photo of the entire bag, since it's a limited edition, but I think the shade will come pretty close to my old one. Maybe a bit brighter, which I wouldn't mind at all.
> 
> View attachment 5350206



You made until March, I only made it until the end of Feb. 

That colour is stunning!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> So sorry for your difficulties, your health comes first, always.
> 
> hw choice/colour is always interesting, IMO often quite subjective.  Please share pics if and when you can.
> 
> My theory is that many colours 'experts' call 'neutral' or 'universal' are not. Taupe as in grey-brown doesn't suit me, but a slightly brown-grey can, I think I've said all this before but anyway there can be very slight differences that make all the difference. If your cool-toned pinks and greys are predominantly clear, bright, pale then the taupe may be too muddy, muted, warm or 'shadowy' regardless of shw.


Thanks @papertiger I think you may have hit the nail on the head. You are very insightful on colour. I think there maybe a muddy thing going on. Was just thinking I don’t own any clothes in a taupe or beige shade. Here is it. There is no problem about it being an attractive bag. It is! But is it me? I’m not sure yet.


	

		
			
		

		
	
I  
I will lay it out with some of these possibly cool toned dresses tomorrow to get your advice. And of everyone else too!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @Jereni , thanks!  I love how the light bag picks up the light flecks of color on your jacket and brooch!
> 
> 
> This is a fabulous idea! Love your limited edition cranberry
> 
> @Katinahat, what about your pink Alexa for your pink and gray dresses
> 
> @papertiger, good luck on your yogathon tomorrow. And living in the Hermes vault
> 
> i just celebrated my fitting into a red dress by eating a half box of cheese crackers. Bask to the diet later tonight



I had so much pasta last night - let me tell you I need the yogathon  

Hermes will have share the vault with (my) Gucci. No discrimination or preferential treatment here. 

I am not a natural twilly wearer, but hey ho, not going to answer with an H craftsperson, and it was probably true our grandmothers and great-grandmothers (and Karl Lagerfeld) would have worn gloves all year long. Somewhere I actually have white Chanel fingerless gloves...  

I have to say, one the things I love about bamboo handles is, apart from keeping the brace on when stored, they're easy to keep clean (apart from the leather covered) and low-maintenance. No gloves or twillys needed.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> @Katinahat, thank you for posting that pic. i love Cadbury eggs. If you want Real Cadbury in NY, you have to travel to a store called myers of kedgwick downtown, or I guess travel to Canada. Also, your sartorial issue made me think of my own dress bag dilemma
> 
> I’ve been thinking about the @Katinahat pink gray dress bag conundrum (in my mind, the katinahat conundrum) in part bc i also have a colorful dress (red) which also presents an issue in terms of how to coordinate a bag. I agree with @Katinahat, if one wanted a light pop, then a variation of white, off white, chalk or cream could conceivably work. if one wanted to match, then a variation of shade on pink or gray (or red in my case)  might work. (I’m not a matchy person, unless it’s almost a caricature of pattern, like a patterned hat matching a patterned skirt.
> 
> Like @Katinahat , i also assumed that a cool medium to light taupe bag would go easily, but it actually didn’t. Against this red, it became a more pronounced brownish grey (good for @papertiger, but somehow turned to unattractive mud on me — I think I am more greyish brown Mud. @papertiger wrote about finding a taupe or beige neutral that compliments one’s natural coloration. I looked up the aspinal lottie and some pics looked warm toned, some cool toned, so I have no idea what it is IRL or whether it works for @Katinahat complexion.
> 
> I was actually happiest with a riff on a chestnut brown (aka Hermes gold which has nothing to do with the red dress (which also has an underpelt of black or grey) but kind of compliments my skin and works as a natural tonal neutral.
> So, my un matchy matchy solution to the @Katinahat conundrum is a neutral that compliments her skin. (I’m medium Asian olive, so I could go more green, but I worried with a red dress, green, although complimentary on the color wheel. . .well it would be like Christmas.
> 
> Maybe this is obvious to all of you who wear color, but to me (my palette is navy, charcoal, black) this is a revelation lol.
> 
> note: I imagine @Sparkletastic would say, but this is easy. Go metallic. Somehow my dark metallic is too matchy on the buttons, and too branded, so, for me, it’s not a go.
> 
> then I realized, I could have gotten the inspiration from my eBay find rug had I looked down - red and ochre. Sheesh!
> 
> From left to right: winning combo chestnut brown; the light pop; the dark metallic; the brownish mud taupe - no
> 
> View attachment 5349617
> View attachment 5349622
> View attachment 5349623
> View attachment 5349624
> View attachment 5349625
> 
> 
> note: @papertiger mentioned that the dress could also be a long vest over all sorts of things. Since I think red and black is too Asian, or rather reminiscent of my mom (I’m Asian), I might layer over my other form of dark neutral (murky greenish charcoal balck grey camo print leggings or some such plus a long sleeved t shirt, sweater or other. Or as a dress under a leopard print knit jacket. Or with a leopard flowy top under the vest and. .. beige or dark shorts


@880. This post is amazing. So well thought through on so many levels. Can I just say your look gorgeous in your red dress! It is fabulous and so are you. It’s interesting to see all the different bag choices with it. It looks good with most of them actually but I can see your winning choice works well.  I lo

However, I think for me at a time when my confidence is a bit up and down you just made me feel important in your world even though we only know each other on the thread. For that I thank  you. I love the @Katinahat conundrum! What colour neutral to wear with the dress. Your solution of one that compliments skin is spot on. I am a very pale slightly pinky skin tone. I burn and go red and my tan, if I get any, is slight red/pinky not golden - I wish!! The taupe Lottie is not at all like my skin tone. Maybe more very pale blush pink would be more like me.

I’m definitely going to try the dresses with several bags including the taupe Lottie this weekend to see what works. I’ll take some pics.

Great suggestion to try the Pink Mini Alexa @880. I didn’t even think of that but it might just work. 

Fortunately I do have the weekend to think about it and send the Lottie back if it’s not right and I’m still thinking white might be better.


----------



## afroken

papertiger said:


> I must say buying new and expensive handbags at this time seems rather 'superfluous' and certainly indulgent, but hoping to relieve some of the guilt by future actions, everything seems so fragile, or should I say, I was foolish thinking the World was ever stable. I have family connections with people both 'sides' of this hateful ridiculousness, _no one_ is on the side of war. I _really_ hope this terror can finish soon.


Thank you so much for bringing this up. I’ve been feeling upset and almost guilty these past couple of days about what’s going on in the world. Going off topic a little here, I feel a bit guilty, and maybe a bit uncomfortable, with how privileged my life is when so many people on the other side of the situation have had their world turned upside down, lost their homes and loved ones, all because of one mad man’s ego. I’m sorry and saddened to hear that you have relatives on both sides of this right now. I hope they have reached safe lands, or are safe, away from all of this.

I recently bought a few preloved bags and I don’t know if I sound ridiculous, but I felt a bit guilty indulging in such things when so many people have had a war unleashed on them. I try to remind myself that I’m doing all I can and that I’m continuing to do more, and it’s okay for me to indulge myself as a pick me up. I’m not even sure why I’m linking the two, but it feels good to vent a bit here.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> However, I think for me at a time when my confidence is a bit up and down you just made me feel important in your world even though we only know each other on the thread. For that I thank you. I love the @Katinahat conundrum! What colour neutral to wear with the dress. Your solution of one that compliments skin is spot on. I am a very pale slightly pinky skin tone. I burn and go red and my tan, if I get any, is slight red/pinky not golden - I wish!! The taupe Lottie is not at all like my skin tone. Maybe more very pale blush pink would be more like me.



TPF has been here for me at various points, and the members here are important to all of us! You are important



afroken said:


> I’ve been feeling upset and almost guilty these past couple of days about what’s going on in the world. Going off topic a little here, I feel a bit guilty, and maybe a bit uncomfortable, with how privileged my life is when so many people on the other side of the situation have had their world turned upside down, lost their homes and loved ones, all because of one mad man’s ego. I’m sorry and saddened to hear that you have relatives on the other side of this right now. I hope they have reached safe lands away from all of this.
> 
> I recently bought a few preloved bags and I don’t know if I sound ridiculous, but I felt a bit guilty indulging in such things when so many people have had a war unleashed on them. I try to remind myself that I’m doing all I can and that I’m continuing to do more, and it’s okay for me to indulge myself as a pick me up. I’m not even sure why I’m linking the two, but it feels good to vent a bit



we are all privileged and fortunate. We can still care for others and do good things and still do things for ourselves too!  
just read that India accidentally fired a missile into Pakistan. I almost missed the bbc header bc of course most are focused on Russia ukraine.


----------



## afroken

880 said:


> TPF has been here for me at various points, and the members here are important to all of us! You are important
> 
> 
> 
> we are all privileged and fortunate. We can still care for others and do good things and still do things for ourselves too!


Thank you @880 for putting things into perspective   It’s good to have someone else remind you of the bigger picture.


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Thank you so much for bringing this up. I’ve been feeling upset and almost guilty these past couple of days about what’s going on in the world. Going off topic a little here, I feel a bit guilty, and maybe a bit uncomfortable, with how privileged my life is when so many people on the other side of the situation have had their world turned upside down, lost their homes and loved ones, all because of one mad man’s ego. I’m sorry and saddened to hear that you have relatives on both sides of this right now. I hope they have reached safe lands, or are safe, away from all of this.
> 
> I recently bought a few preloved bags and I don’t know if I sound ridiculous, but I felt a bit guilty indulging in such things when so many people have had a war unleashed on them. I try to remind myself that I’m doing all I can and that I’m continuing to do more, and it’s okay for me to indulge myself as a pick me up. I’m not even sure why I’m linking the two, but it feels good to vent a bit here.



Honestly, I even feel guilty for feeling guilty, we all end up feeling guilty for just existing and that is not good either. I certainly feel better for trying to something. 

Thank you for your kindness, so far everyone is far away from the activities so let's hope it doesn't spread and everyone who can, can go home safely and start rebuilding after this madness.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

piperdog said:


> This has become my favorite thread on tpf. I love how every day gives me something new to think about, whether it's color theory, classic v. trendy, tips for evaluating what makes a bag just right, temptation to dip my toe into RTW. More important is the outpouring of support, grace, and understanding shared among the group. This is such a beautiful example of what the world needs more of right now. And to stay on topic, the bags. Love seeing everyone's bags. I'm admiring previously-unknown brands, being inspired to look at my own bags (and closet) in new ways, and trying to be more discerning about want v. need.


I agree and you fit in perfectly here. It’s a lovely thread with lovely people just like you. The bag/fashion/life advice is brilliant!


Jereni said:


> Great post! It was fun to see the variations with the dress. I like your choice - also liked the white with it because it looked like the red was very bright and cheerful.
> 
> Depending on the tone of the red, I love cream or beige with red also. My TB bucket bag for example is so perfect with my vintage tweed jacket.
> 
> View attachment 5349983


Ooo, this is such a good combination! I love it.


papertiger said:


> My all-black Gucci BTH has been personalised in Italy, sent back to London, and should be sent on to me at home.
> 
> The choice of colours was much wider than normally available, gold, silver and blind are usual but this time I was allowed red, 'yellow' (more of a bronze) or green. I was happily surprised to see the green letters in metallic look good.
> 
> I'm going on self-sponsored Mysore yogathon for Ukraine refugees tomorrow. I think I can do 2 hours easily, not sure about 3 though so wish me luck.
> 
> I must say buying new and expensive handbags at this time seems rather 'superfluous' and certainly indulgent, but hoping to relieve some of the guilt by future actions, everything seems so fragile, or should I say, I was foolish thinking the World was ever stable. I have family connections with people both 'sides' of this hateful ridiculousness, _no one_ is on the side of war. I _really_ hope this terror can finish soon.


First, I can’t wait to see your new Gucci bag with the metallic green lettering!

Secondly, good luck with the yogathon. What a great thing to do!

Thirdly, I think we all see how precarious life is now. I know I’m supporting children who have huge anxiety issues now they see that everything can change in an instant. Covid and this war are a big deal! Empathy is so important but some cognitive dissonance is necessary to cope with everything that happens in the world which we cannot influence or change. It sounds like you are helping where you can and it’s a good thing for everyone to consider. My thoughts are with those you know and care about.

We have a few families with Russian and Ukrainian heritage where I work. I’ve reminded the other children that it’s a war started by one leader and not by the people of that country. 





ElainePG said:


> Perfect! Now I want chocolate… AND your lovely comfy footstool!


Thanks, I love the footstool! It’s really comfortable and looks great in my traditional sitting room.


ElainePG said:


> My two blue bags: Marc Jacobs large single, & LV Montaigne BB.
> 
> View attachment 5350094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350101


I love both of these! The colour of the Marc Jacobs is so vivid and wonderful. The LV is really classy. I’m not normally all that keen on mono print but I love this. Really chic!


ElainePG said:


> So… um… I kinda bought a bag. Go Forth Goods is having a 30% off sale, sitewide. So I got to thinking. I've been so pleased with the Avery Mini Crossbody I bought last month (on the right). Comparing it to my Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody (on the left), which is similar, I just REALLY don't like that the PLG bag doesn't have an inside pocket for my keys. I'm always scrambling around in the bottom of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5350102
> 
> 
> The Avery Mini Crossbody has "Cranberry" available as a limited edition color, so it will be one in/ one out. I won't try to sell the PLG bag; I'll donate it to one of the thrift shops. And then some lucky person on the Peninsula will get a very nice leather bag.
> 
> *ETA:* This is the color of the new bag. They didn't have a photo of the entire bag, since it's a limited edition, but I think the shade will come pretty close to my old one. Maybe a bit brighter, which I wouldn't mind at all.
> 
> View attachment 5350206


When it’s so lovely there sometimes is just no choice! Congratulations!!


papertiger said:


> I had so much pasta last night - let me tell you I need the yogathon


Sounds yummy! I’ve just celebrated the weekend finally arriving with a massive take away burger from a local restaurant. We had 30% staff absence this week and had to make it work. I feel that I, and my fellow managers, deserve a rest and a treat!


papertiger said:


> Honestly, I even feel guilty for feeling guilty, we all end up feeling guilty for just existing and that is not good either. I certainly feel better for trying to something.
> 
> Thank you for your kindness, so far everyone is far away from the activities so let's hope it doesn't spread and everyone who can, can go home safely and start rebuilding after this madness.


I am not particularly religious but I say Amen to this hope and, in my own way, pray for a swift end to this awful situation.


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> Thank you so much for bringing this up. I’ve been feeling upset and almost guilty these past couple of days about what’s going on in the world. Going off topic a little here, I feel a bit guilty, and maybe a bit uncomfortable, with how privileged my life is when so many people on the other side of the situation have had their world turned upside down, lost their homes and loved ones, all because of one mad man’s ego. I’m sorry and saddened to hear that you have relatives on both sides of this right now. I hope they have reached safe lands, or are safe, away from all of this.
> 
> I recently bought a few preloved bags and I don’t know if I sound ridiculous, but I felt a bit guilty indulging in such things when so many people have had a war unleashed on them. I try to remind myself that I’m doing all I can and that I’m continuing to do more, and it’s okay for me to indulge myself as a pick me up. I’m not even sure why I’m linking the two, but it feels good to vent a bit here.


I know EXACTLY what you mean, @afroken . You put it so well. All my grandparents came from Eastern Europe, both of my maternal grandparents from Ukraine. Mr. PG's paternal grandparents came from Russia. And of course none of that signifies, because nobody wants war. 

I keep sending $$$ to ethical organizations that support children, figuring at this point that's the only way to help. But I've also been buying a few things, and then… like you… I feel a bit guilty. Just having food in the house and a roof over my head is a privilege. And looking up and seeing a clear sky.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean, @afroken . You put it so well. All my grandparents came from Eastern Europe, both of my maternal grandparents from Ukraine. Mr. PG's paternal grandparents came from Russia. And of course none of that signifies, because nobody wants war.
> 
> I keep sending $$$ to ethical organizations that support children, figuring at this point that's the only way to help. But I've also been buying a few things, and then… like you… I feel a bit guilty. Just having food in the house and a roof over my head is a privilege. And looking up and seeing a clear sky.


 You have me reaching for my gratitude journal @ElainePG. I’ve heard that UNICEF is encouraging cash donations as the best way to assist children. We sometimes have “Chernobyl children” to visit where I work. I keep thinking about them.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I haven't caught up with the posts yet, but as I was skimming through, I noticed several of you mentioned that tiredness, and I can definitely relate!  @Jereni, I hope you get to relax and have lots of fun on the weekend.   I absolutely love the color of your Celine belt bag!  Is it the nano size?
> Blue week is almost done and I realized I forgot to post my camellia wallet on chain, but will post soon.  Do people consider a WOC  to be a SLG or a bag?  I can never decide!
> @baghabitz34, I really like the LV blue with the red piping.  I almost bought my pochette metis in that color, but went with turtledove instead, which was a color I didn't have in my wardrobe.  Love your coach dreamer!
> @piperdog, love your blue bags.  The box trim color is lovely!
> @papertiger, that exact Gucci video popped up on my YouTube too and I enjoyed watching it.  I am finding I enjoy watching and reading things related to fashion history.  There is one other YouTube presenter who posts content related to fashion history, especially iconic fashion items.  Will post the name when I find it.
> @880, that red dress looks great on you.  So true about getting inspiration from the rug -- I also find inspiration for color combinations from patterned fabrics, and of course from nature throughout the year -- from spring and summer colors to the gorgeous hues in fall, and the more cool-toned shades of winter.


I think WOCs are bags if you carry them as bags; if you put them inside your bag, they are an SLG.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> Love your post!


definetely +1!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> So… um… I kinda bought a bag. Go Forth Goods is having a 30% off sale, sitewide. So I got to thinking. I've been so pleased with the Avery Mini Crossbody I bought last month (on the right). Comparing it to my Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody (on the left), which is similar, I just REALLY don't like that the PLG bag doesn't have an inside pocket for my keys. I'm always scrambling around in the bottom of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5350102
> 
> 
> The Avery Mini Crossbody has "Cranberry" available as a limited edition color, so it will be one in/ one out. I won't try to sell the PLG bag; I'll donate it to one of the thrift shops. And then some lucky person on the Peninsula will get a very nice leather bag.
> 
> *ETA:* This is the color of the new bag. They didn't have a photo of the entire bag, since it's a limited edition, but I think the shade will come pretty close to my old one. Maybe a bit brighter, which I wouldn't mind at all.
> 
> View attachment 5350206



I hope the new bag will be perfect! Can´t wait to see a photo once you received it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @Jereni , thanks!  I love how the light bag picks up the light flecks of color on your jacket and brooch!
> 
> 
> This is a fabulous idea! Love your limited edition cranberry
> 
> @Katinahat, what about your pink Alexa for your pink and gray dresses
> 
> @papertiger, good luck on your yogathon tomorrow. And living in the Hermes vault
> 
> i just celebrated my fitting into a red dress by eating a half box of cheese crackers. Bask to the diet later tonight
> 
> i feel very fortunate to have the luxury of these first world concerns, especially now



More first world concerns here....
I just found an old pair of Diesel jeans bought preloved ages ago. Back then I made them bigger with inserts in the side seams and still they were very tight. Now I they miraculously were too big and I removed my inserts, but after feasting on twix bars tonight I´m not sure whether this was wise...  I´m working on repairs on a black 40ies dress atm too, a dress that usually would be too small for me, but fitted perfectly when it arrived. The question is will it still fit after I put so much work into repairing it or will I have to go on a strict diet...  it certainly was not wise to buy a shop size box of twix bars...


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> More first world concerns here....
> I just found an old pair of Diesel jeans bought preloved ages ago. Back then I made them bigger with inserts in the side seams and still they were very tight. Now I they miraculously were too big and I removed my inserts, but after feasting on twix bars tonight I´m not sure whether this was wise...  I´m working on repairs on a black 40ies dress atm too, a dress that usually would be too small for me, but fitted perfectly when it arrived. The question is will it still fit after I put so much work into repairing it or will I have to go on a strict diet...  it certainly was not wise to buy a shop size box of twix bars...


You know you can chop up extraa Twix bars and mix them into ice cream


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> You know you can chop up extraa Twix bars and mix them into ice cream


Now my mouth is seriously watering! Ice cream! There´s none in the house fortunately or I´d be reaching for a big spoon right now... I could live on sweets and desserts only...


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> it’s a war started by one leader and not by the people of that country.



I've heard it called Putin's War, and think that is the perfect description. It's isn't Russia's War, it's Putin's.


----------



## lill_canele

Finally took the Chanel out! Haven’t brought her out much since all the robberies in the past year but I’m with the husband today.   (And been enjoying the new card holder after selling and replacing an old one!)


----------



## msd_bags

afroken said:


> Thank you so much for bringing this up. I’ve been feeling upset and almost guilty these past couple of days about what’s going on in the world. Going off topic a little here, I feel a bit guilty, and maybe a bit uncomfortable, with how privileged my life is when so many people on the other side of the situation have had their world turned upside down, lost their homes and loved ones, all because of one mad man’s ego. I’m sorry and saddened to hear that you have relatives on both sides of this right now. I hope they have reached safe lands, or are safe, away from all of this.
> 
> I recently bought a few preloved bags and I don’t know if I sound ridiculous, but I felt a bit guilty indulging in such things when so many people have had a war unleashed on them. I try to remind myself that I’m doing all I can and that I’m continuing to do more, and it’s okay for me to indulge myself as a pick me up. I’m not even sure why I’m linking the two, but it feels good to vent a bit here.


When covid pandemic hit, I somehow lost interest in bags.  I felt at that time that there are more “real life concerns”.  (This  is just me.)  My interest in bags is just slowly resurfacing, and then the trouble in the 2 countries now.  My practical side is now beginning to knock at my door.  Well, this is life.


----------



## afroken

ElainePG said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean, @afroken . You put it so well. All my grandparents came from Eastern Europe, both of my maternal grandparents from Ukraine. Mr. PG's paternal grandparents came from Russia. And of course none of that signifies, because nobody wants war.
> 
> I keep sending $$$ to ethical organizations that support children, figuring at this point that's the only way to help. But I've also been buying a few things, and then… like you… I feel a bit guilty. Just having food in the house and a roof over my head is a privilege. And looking up and seeing a clear sky.


@ElainePG , I hope you don’t have any family members there now and if you do, that they are safe and sound and healthy.

So many lives lost and upended because of one man’s senseless war.


msd_bags said:


> When covid pandemic hit, I somehow lost interest in bags.  I felt at that time that there are more “real life concerns”.  (This  is just me.)  My interest in bags is just slowly resurfacing, and then the trouble in the 2 countries now.  My practical side is now beginning to knock at my door.  Well, this is life.


Interesting enough, I was the opposite. I bought a lot of bags from 2016-2018, and then stopped. When covid hit, my bag interest peaked and while many around me said they spent very little during the pandemic, I think my spendings exceeded that of pre-pandemic. Part of it is due to stress and anxiety of the pandemic, and another part was that I was holed up at home so I had a lot more time to research on bags


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @piperdog, this was so incredibly helpful to read. I did just that. The bag is nothing to stress about and I’ll deal with it when I’m ready.
> 
> By making the effort to just repeat them it brings comfort. Thank you.
> 
> Thank you. You are so intuitive. I had a last session with my old therapist today and we said the same thing. It was perceptive to realise this week might be hard and to catch that and do something about it. I will miss the support she’s given me. I know I will get all the bag support I need here from you all though!
> 
> Yes, it is returnable so I’ve still got that option thankfully. I’ll have that play at the weekend and then decide.
> 
> You are so right about anniversaries being hard but I need to remember that what really happened was actually years and years ago. This was the anniversary of beginning to open up and deal with it. I was in a horrible place last year and I’m not now. I just still wobble a bit sometimes. It’s been one awful week at work but I’ve stayed strong for myself and those I look after and lead. And yes, thank you, that’s a great idea not to deal with the bag until I’m ready to think about it properly.
> 
> Sleep is such a precious commodity. You don’t realise that until you’ve lost it. After my initial trauma trigger, I had months existing on 1-2 hours and still trying to work full time as a key worker during a lockdown. It’s no wonder I felt so bad! Now, with the help of my meds, I get 11-12 hours if I don’t set an alarm but they leave me tired and lacking stamina when I get up so it’s not a win. I get over this by eating well, exercising when I can and resting at weekends. I also try to be kind to myself and accept that this is just a phase that will eventually pass. Self-compassion was one of my goals on this thread and I highly recommend it but it’s not always easy. Your routine will come back but it’s okay to take it slowly to start with. Be kind to yourself!
> 
> Thanks @880. I will definitely be resting this weekend!


Sending you many hugs. 


piperdog said:


> This has become my favorite thread on tpf. I love how every day gives me something new to think about, whether it's color theory, classic v. trendy, tips for evaluating what makes a bag just right, temptation to dip my toe into RTW. More important is the outpouring of support, grace, and understanding shared among the group. This is such a beautiful example of what the world needs more of right now. And to stay on topic, the bags. Love seeing everyone's bags. I'm admiring previously-unknown brands, being inspired to look at my own bags (and closet) in new ways, and trying to be more discerning about want v. need.


I agree!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I haven't caught up with the posts yet, but as I was skimming through, I noticed several of you mentioned that tiredness, and I can definitely relate!  @Jereni, I hope you get to relax and have lots of fun on the weekend.   I absolutely love the color of your Celine belt bag!  Is it the nano size?
> Blue week is almost done and I realized I forgot to post my camellia wallet on chain, but will post soon.  Do people consider a WOC  to be a SLG or a bag?  I can never decide!
> @baghabitz34, I really like the LV blue with the red piping.  I almost bought my pochette metis in that color, but went with turtledove instead, which was a color I didn't have in my wardrobe.  Love your coach dreamer!
> @piperdog, love your blue bags.  The box trim color is lovely!
> @papertiger, that exact Gucci video popped up on my YouTube too and I enjoyed watching it.  I am finding I enjoy watching and reading things related to fashion history.  There is one other YouTube presenter who posts content related to fashion history, especially iconic fashion items.  Will post the name when I find it.
> @880, that red dress looks great on you.  So true about getting inspiration from the rug -- I also find inspiration for color combinations from patterned fabrics, and of course from nature throughout the year -- from spring and summer colors to the gorgeous hues in fall, and the more cool-toned shades of winter.


For me, a WOC is always a bag. 


papertiger said:


> My all-black Gucci BTH has been personalised in Italy, sent back to London, and should be sent on to me at home.
> 
> The choice of colours was much wider than normally available, gold, silver and blind are usual but this time I was allowed red, 'yellow' (more of a bronze) or green. I was happily surprised to see the green letters in metallic look good.
> 
> I'm going on self-sponsored Mysore yogathon for Ukraine refugees tomorrow. I think I can do 2 hours easily, not sure about 3 though so wish me luck.
> 
> I must say buying new and expensive handbags at this time seems rather 'superfluous' and certainly indulgent, but hoping to relieve some of the guilt by future actions, everything seems so fragile, or should I say, I was foolish thinking the World was ever stable. I have family connections with people both 'sides' of this hateful ridiculousness, _no one_ is on the side of war. I _really_ hope this terror can finish soon.


Hurray for your bag. I can’t wait to see!
And, good luck with the yogathon. 


ElainePG said:


> This will be such a relief. Mr. PG still wears them his retainers at night, has done for about 5 years, and he has no problems.


My teeth / smile look fabulous but I _*really*_ hate wearing these things. After this round of 7 weeks of all day corrective retainers , it’s 6 months of all day “setting” retainers. Then “maintaining” retainers at night for life. I didn’t think the “for life” part through.


----------



## coffee2go

A greeting from Paris from my lovely Celine which is happy to be here   Thanks again to anyone who voted for her!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> So… um… I kinda bought a bag. Go Forth Goods is having a 30% off sale, sitewide. So I got to thinking. I've been so pleased with the Avery Mini Crossbody I bought last month (on the right). Comparing it to my Portland Leather Goods mini crossbody (on the left), which is similar, I just REALLY don't like that the PLG bag doesn't have an inside pocket for my keys. I'm always scrambling around in the bottom of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5350102
> 
> 
> The Avery Mini Crossbody has "Cranberry" available as a limited edition color, so it will be one in/ one out. I won't try to sell the PLG bag; I'll donate it to one of the thrift shops. And then some lucky person on the Peninsula will get a very nice leather bag.
> 
> *ETA:* This is the color of the new bag. They didn't have a photo of the entire bag, since it's a limited edition, but I think the shade will come pretty close to my old one. Maybe a bit brighter, which I wouldn't mind at all.
> 
> View attachment 5350206


Oh this is such a cool looking color. I received my caramel one but I decided I prefer the pebble leather. The 30 off is rare indeeed for him to do but I still can't decide. Must decide today.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Great post! It was fun to see the variations with the dress. I like your choice - also liked the white with it because it looked like the red was very bright and cheerful.
> 
> Depending on the tone of the red, I love cream or beige with red also. My TB bucket bag for example is so perfect with my vintage tweed jacket.
> 
> View attachment 5349983


The bag is so adorable and looks great with the coat and pin.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> My two blue bags: Marc Jacobs large single, & LV Montaigne BB.
> 
> View attachment 5350094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350101


That Lv is so perfect. I really like them both.


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Finally took the Chanel out! Haven’t brought her out much since all the robberies in the past year but I’m with the husband today.   (And been enjoying the new card holder after selling and replacing an old one!)
> 
> View attachment 5350697
> View attachment 5350698




OMG, such beautiful photos. 

The lilac card holder is so nice with the black too, lightens the whole look


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @papertiger I think you may have hit the nail on the head. You are very insightful on colour. I think there maybe a muddy thing going on. Was just thinking I don’t own any clothes in a taupe or beige shade. Here is it. There is no problem about it being an attractive bag. It is! But is it me? I’m not sure yet.
> View attachment 5350243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> I will lay it out with some of these possibly cool toned dresses tomorrow to get your advice. And of everyone else too!


I think it is a nice looking bag. If after you lay it with your clothes and you are still not in love send it back. There is no need to stress over it ,if you don't have to. I received a bag the other day , the color is lovely but it is not how I expected it to be but it is not returnable, so I am stuck.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> When covid pandemic hit, I somehow lost interest in bags.  I felt at that time that there are more “real life concerns”.  (This  is just me.)  My interest in bags is just slowly resurfacing, and then the trouble in the 2 countries now.  My practical side is now beginning to knock at my door.  Well, this is life.



as someone posted on Insta "Thank you for the 5 minutes between Global Pandemic and WWIII"


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I think it is a nice looking bag. If after you lay it with your clothes and you are still not in love send it back. There is no need to stress over it ,if you don't have to. I received a bag the other day , the color is lovely but it is not how I expected it to be but it is not returnable, so I am stuck.



It's true, we shouldn't have to work too hard. 

Love is  and if it's not, at least it has to be _irreplaceably _useful, but if it's not, it'll just be on one's mind and gathering dust.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> More first world concerns here....
> I just found an old pair of Diesel jeans bought preloved ages ago. Back then I made them bigger with inserts in the side seams and still they were very tight. Now I they miraculously were too big and I removed my inserts, but after feasting on twix bars tonight I´m not sure whether this was wise...  I´m working on repairs on a black 40ies dress atm too, a dress that usually would be too small for me, but fitted perfectly when it arrived. The question is will it still fit after I put so much work into repairing it or will I have to go on a strict diet...  it certainly was not wise to buy a shop size box of twix bars...


My husband bought a huge thing of mixed nuts with all my favorites in it. My pants are quite tight this week. You are not alone.


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> Finally took the Chanel out! Haven’t brought her out much since all the robberies in the past year but I’m with the husband today.   (And been enjoying the new card holder after selling and replacing an old one!)
> 
> View attachment 5350697
> View attachment 5350698


The Chanel bags on this thread make me go weak at the knees. Beautiful!


Sparkletastic said:


> Sending you many hugs.
> I agree!
> For me, a WOC is always a bag.
> Hurray for your bag. I can’t wait to see!
> And, good luck with the yogathon.
> My teeth / smile look fabulous but I _*really*_ hate wearing these things. After this round of 7 weeks of all day corrective retainers , it’s 6 months of all day “setting” retainers. Then “maintaining” retainers at night for life. I didn’t think the “for life” part through.


Thanks!


coffee2go said:


> A greeting from Paris from my lovely Celine which is happy to be here   Thanks again to anyone who voted for her!


I must say this is the Perfect Post from Paris! Hope you are having a wonderful time!


dcooney4 said:


> I think it is a nice looking bag. If after you lay it with your clothes and you are still not in love send it back. There is no need to stress over it ,if you don't have to. I received a bag the other day , the color is lovely but it is not how I expected it to be but it is not returnable, so I am stuck.


It is a nice looking bag but you are right. I’ve stopped stressing as it totally isn’t worth it. It’s just a decision to make and I’m half way there already.  I’m sorry your bag isn’t tight either and is non returnable. That’s a worse situation!


papertiger said:


> It's true, we shouldn't have to work too hard.
> 
> Love is  and if it's not, at least it has to be _irreplaceably _useful, but if it's not, it'll just be on one's mind and gathering dust.


A very good point. I think that’s why it’s bothering me. It probably will have limited use so not worth the expense. I’m not in love right now.



papertiger said:


> as someone posted on Insta "Thank you for the 5 minutes between Global Pandemic and WWIII"


And as we have been saying this puts it all in perspective. I’m avoiding news stories as there is nothing, beyond  donations, I can do. Reports that nuclear missiles could be dropped in the North Sea really aren’t good for MH. Some children here are terrified now because of that commentary. I feel desperate for the Ukrainians as it is already real for them. 

Plus the pandemic isn’t over. Another two of my staff tested positive today and my sister’s family have it for the 4th time. It’s really not funny the disruption it is causing to lives. It’s an absolute miracle I haven’t had it myself working all through the pandemic and there is nothing I can do but keep on going to work and helping others.

So yes, the bag conundrum, just doesn’t matter. But I will distract myself by playing with it this morning, taking some pics and probably packing it up to send back!

@cowgirlsboots this is a time for chocolate and ice cream! Well done that those jeans and dress are looser. I  have jeans in 3 sizes!


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve finished playing (other than tidying everything away which is the less exciting part!). I think I have confirmed the answer but here are the pics for your opinions please.

This is me in said pink and grey pastel dress with the bags. Taupe Lottie (decision bag), black Lily, pink mini Alexa, amethyst mini Amberley, tearose Dinky and Western Nomad. 










My opinion is that crossbody the three Mulberry’s all work depending on what colour jacket or bolero I wore as would a white bag which I clearly don’t need. The Lottie doesn’t work but either of the Coach bags would look fine carried over the shoulder with this dress.

I tried on with another couple of dresses. The Lottie looked fine but not as good as the Mulberry bags. 





I’m not in love so I think it goes back. I don’t need any more bags! Ultimate shopping my own closet. But just to prove the Lottie is a beautiful bag if you chose the right colour for you here it is in the navy quilt with a dress I intend to wear to a wedding next month. 



@papertiger @880 your colour advice was brilliant and @880 your red dress dilemma so helpful to me seeing how you tried it with everything. I have not found my neutral but perhaps I don’t need to right now!


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Finally took the Chanel out! Haven’t brought her out much since all the robberies in the past year but I’m with the husband today.  (And been enjoying the new card holder after selling and replacing an old one!)


this could be a magazine spread! Gorgeous!



afroken said:


> When covid hit, my bag interest peaked and while many around me said they spent very little during the pandemic, I think my spendings exceeded that of pre-pandemic. Part of it is due to stress and anxiety of the pandemic, and another part was that I was holed up at home so I had a lot more time to research on bag



I didn’t buy personal items for many years before. When Covid hit; MIL‘s terminal peritoneal mesothelioma; retirement;  and, getting healthier; then clothes, bags, travel, TPF, are all a necessary distraction to keep sane — from IRL. And now War. We still need sanity and things to make ourselves feel better, even material things.



coffee2go said:


> greeting from Paris from my lovely Celine which is happy to be here  Thanks again to anyone who voted for her!



I love Manet! Your Celine looks at home 



dcooney4 said:


> If after you lay it with your clothes and you are still not in love send it back



yes this!



papertiger said:


> Thank you for the 5 minutes between Global Pandemic and WWIII"



Agree with @Katinahat that after donations, there is nothing to do. But I’m obsessively toggling BBC news. TPF is a welcome respite



Katinahat said:


> But I will distract myself by playing with it this morning





Katinahat said:


> amethyst mini Amberley



I love the amethyst mini Amberley and think it works as a dark neutral with all your beautiful dresses. Especially love  the second to last dress — is it Ted Baker? you have *an amazing figure*! and, the dress silhouette you wear is one of my favorites of all time 

@msd_bags, totally understand how life happens and bags recede in importance. Hugs


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> @msd_bags, totally understand how life happens and bags recede in importance. Hugs


Thanks @880 !


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’ve finished playing (other than tidying everything away which is the less exciting part!). I think I have confirmed the answer but here are the pics for your opinions please.
> 
> This is me in said pink and grey pastel dress with the bags. Taupe Lottie (decision bag), black Lily, pink mini Alexa, amethyst mini Amberley, tearose Dinky and Western Nomad.
> View attachment 5350861
> View attachment 5350862
> View attachment 5350865
> 
> View attachment 5350863
> View attachment 5350864
> 
> View attachment 5350894
> 
> 
> My opinion is that crossbody the three Mulberry’s all work depending on what colour jacket or bolero I wore as would a white bag which I clearly don’t need. The Lottie doesn’t work but either of the Coach bags would look fine carried over the shoulder with this dress.
> 
> I tried on with another couple of dresses. The Lottie looked fine but not as good as the Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 5350888
> View attachment 5350889
> View attachment 5350890
> View attachment 5350891
> 
> I’m not in love so I think it goes back. I don’t need any more bags! Ultimate shopping my own closet. But just to prove the Lottie is a beautiful bag if you chose the right colour for you here it is in the navy quilt with a dress I intend to wear to a wedding next month.
> View attachment 5350893
> 
> 
> @papertiger @880 your colour advice was brilliant and @880 your red dress dilemma so helpful to me seeing how you tried it with everything. I have not found my neutral but perhaps I don’t need to right now!



What a wonderful line-up.

I think your spot on with your instincts. 

I think the taupe translates as too 'camel', You have a 'cool' delicate, translucent colour to your skin and overall look. The dresses are beautiful on you. 

I think your pale pink Coach may well go with your brighter red/pink dress too if you didn't want with black and if you need something bigger, hand-carried perhaps so you still get the waist and the bag 'flares' with the skirt.


----------



## lill_canele

afroken said:


> Thank you so much for bringing this up. I’ve been feeling upset and almost guilty these past couple of days about what’s going on in the world. Going off topic a little here, I feel a bit guilty, and maybe a bit uncomfortable, with how privileged my life is when so many people on the other side of the situation have had their world turned upside down, lost their homes and loved ones, all because of one mad man’s ego. I’m sorry and saddened to hear that you have relatives on both sides of this right now. I hope they have reached safe lands, or are safe, away from all of this.
> 
> I recently bought a few preloved bags and I don’t know if I sound ridiculous, but I felt a bit guilty indulging in such things when so many people have had a war unleashed on them. I try to remind myself that I’m doing all I can and that I’m continuing to do more, and it’s okay for me to indulge myself as a pick me up. I’m not even sure why I’m linking the two, but it feels good to vent a bit here.



Try not to be too hard on yourself. The burden of the world is not on your shoulders alone so it is not something for you to carry.
I had a similar experience years ago when I started to do medical missions. It felt very conflicting how my life was not just so much better but almost lavishly better than the of the places I’ve been to. And I spoke about it with my medical team, especially with a nurse who I became best friends with. She said there’s only so much we can do and we can’t do everything. So instead of stressing out about it, it’s best to do what you can.
As one of my favorite Lord of the Rings quote states: Do what you can, with the time that is given to you.

And so when I go on medical missions, I see and understand the disparity which makes me so much more grateful for the life I live. I put in 110% of my effort to help the people there. And when we go home, well it’s not the end, there will be a next time and a next time!

Here are some photos of my missions. Truly a life changing experience since day 1.











We’ve had blackouts in the middle of surgery. Worked in 110F weather, no AC, etc. I could write a book about all my experiences haha. The perseverance and strength of people and their will to live and survive always impresses me!


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Thank you so much for bringing this up. I’ve been feeling upset and almost guilty these past couple of days about what’s going on in the world. Going off topic a little here, I feel a bit guilty, and maybe a bit uncomfortable, with how privileged my life is when so many people on the other side of the situation have had their world turned upside down, lost their homes and loved ones, all because of one mad man’s ego. I’m sorry and saddened to hear that you have relatives on both sides of this right now. I hope they have reached safe lands, or are safe, away from all of this.
> 
> I recently bought a few preloved bags and I don’t know if I sound ridiculous, but I felt a bit guilty indulging in such things when so many people have had a war unleashed on them. I try to remind myself that I’m doing all I can and that I’m continuing to do more, and it’s okay for me to indulge myself as a pick me up. I’m not even sure why I’m linking the two, but it feels good to vent a bit here.


I feel the same way!
I remember telling my children not to waste food on their plates since there are so many children starving in the world. My mouthy DD1 said that finishing her food  couldn't  help anyone. 
I understood what she was trying to convey.
Out sadness can't fix the Ukraine situation, and on the flip side, our happiness can't make them worse. 
I think when we feel helpless, we tend to want to blame our happiness. I do this all the time too, but then I have to slap myself to bring myself to reality and remember that our happiness is not the cause of others' sufferings. In this case,  P caused it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

880 said:


> You know you can chop up extraa Twix bars and mix them into ice cream



These Twix conversations are timely as DD and are I actually feasting on limited edition Krispy Kreme Twix donuts as I read this. They are sooooo good!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> I’ve finished playing (other than tidying everything away which is the less exciting part!). I think I have confirmed the answer but here are the pics for your opinions please.
> 
> This is me in said pink and grey pastel dress with the bags. Taupe Lottie (decision bag), black Lily, pink mini Alexa, amethyst mini Amberley, tearose Dinky and Western Nomad.
> View attachment 5350861
> View attachment 5350862
> View attachment 5350865
> 
> View attachment 5350863
> View attachment 5350864
> 
> View attachment 5350894
> 
> 
> My opinion is that crossbody the three Mulberry’s all work depending on what colour jacket or bolero I wore as would a white bag which I clearly don’t need. The Lottie doesn’t work but either of the Coach bags would look fine carried over the shoulder with this dress.
> 
> I tried on with another couple of dresses. The Lottie looked fine but not as good as the Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 5350888
> View attachment 5350889
> View attachment 5350890
> View attachment 5350891
> 
> I’m not in love so I think it goes back. I don’t need any more bags! Ultimate shopping my own closet. But just to prove the Lottie is a beautiful bag if you chose the right colour for you here it is in the navy quilt with a dress I intend to wear to a wedding next month.
> View attachment 5350893
> 
> 
> @papertiger @880 your colour advice was brilliant and @880 your red dress dilemma so helpful to me seeing how you tried it with everything. I have not found my neutral but perhaps I don’t need to right now!


You look beautiful in all four dresses. All your existing bags look better than the Lottie, when photographed with each dress. I feel the colour is too washed out/not the right shade. I really like how versatile your Amberley, mini Alexa, Tearose Dinky, and Lily are in the colours you chose. You know your colours and wardrobe well. Also, lighter neutrals work for you, and the Western Nomad is a better shade than the beige Lottie. It’s good that Mulberry is not as accessible where I live because now I want an Amthyst Amberley like yours! You made insightful observations. Great style - you know what works for you.


----------



## DME

@Katinahat, what gorgeous dresses you own!

I agree with the comments you’ve received so far (and the conclusions you’ve come to about your conundrum) regarding your new bag.

I would like to offer some possible perspective on your struggle based on my own experiences. You impress me as someone who puts a lot of thought into your purchases and I’m wondering if you were just trying to make this work because of that? I know how disappointed I am when I’ve spent time thinking about, researching, etc., a purchase, only to have it not meet my expectations when I finally decide to purchase. I then try to rationalize keeping it because how could I have been so wrong?

I went through this just yesterday with a small item I was enticed by in a retailer email. I stopped by the store to check it out and, while OK, I didn’t love it. I tried to rationalize getting it (it’s not expensive, it would fit it with other things I own, etc.), but I finally decided to stop and walk away. That was hard! But it is something I need to do more often.


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> Finally took the Chanel out! Haven’t brought her out much since all the robberies in the past year but I’m with the husband today.   (And been enjoying the new card holder after selling and replacing an old one!)
> 
> View attachment 5350697
> View attachment 5350698


Your hands are really beautiful.  The Chanel is nice, but your hands and nails steal the show.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> I’ve finished playing (other than tidying everything away which is the less exciting part!). I think I have confirmed the answer but here are the pics for your opinions please.
> 
> This is me in said pink and grey pastel dress with the bags. Taupe Lottie (decision bag), black Lily, pink mini Alexa, amethyst mini Amberley, tearose Dinky and Western Nomad.
> View attachment 5350861
> View attachment 5350862
> View attachment 5350865
> 
> View attachment 5350863
> View attachment 5350864
> 
> View attachment 5350894
> 
> 
> My opinion is that crossbody the three Mulberry’s all work depending on what colour jacket or bolero I wore as would a white bag which I clearly don’t need. The Lottie doesn’t work but either of the Coach bags would look fine carried over the shoulder with this dress.
> 
> I tried on with another couple of dresses. The Lottie looked fine but not as good as the Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 5350888
> View attachment 5350889
> View attachment 5350890
> View attachment 5350891
> 
> I’m not in love so I think it goes back. I don’t need any more bags! Ultimate shopping my own closet. But just to prove the Lottie is a beautiful bag if you chose the right colour for you here it is in the navy quilt with a dress I intend to wear to a wedding next month.
> View attachment 5350893
> 
> 
> @papertiger @880 your colour advice was brilliant and @880 your red dress dilemma so helpful to me seeing how you tried it with everything. I have not found my neutral but perhaps I don’t need to right now!


When I just looked at the photos first,  I was thinking, wow, they all look so good. How is she gonna choose?
But after reading your thought process, I agree with everything you said!
Still, they all look good  and you look amazing in those dresses!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lill_canele said:


> Finally took the Chanel out! Haven’t brought her out much since all the robberies in the past year but I’m with the husband today.   (And been enjoying the new card holder after selling and replacing an old one!)
> 
> View attachment 5350697
> View attachment 5350698


I'm not a Chanel CF fan, but I can see from your picture why people are crazy about them!
And you nails!!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> I’ve finished playing (other than tidying everything away which is the less exciting part!). I think I have confirmed the answer but here are the pics for your opinions please.


These are the combos that I liked best on you.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> These are the combos that I liked best on you.
> View attachment 5350982
> View attachment 5350983
> View attachment 5350984
> View attachment 5350985


The amethyst mini amberley is going to sell out if it’s in current production lol  

I am studiously ignoring @DME’s mention of *limited* edition *krispy* creme *Twix* donuts


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Try not to be too hard on yourself. The burden of the world is not on your shoulders alone so it is not something for you to carry.
> I had a similar experience years ago when I started to do medical missions. It felt very conflicting how my life was not just so much better but almost lavishly better than the of the places I’ve been to. And I spoke about it with my medical team, especially with a nurse who I became best friends with. She said there’s only so much we can do and we can’t do everything. So instead of stressing out about it, it’s best to do what you can.
> As one of my favorite Lord of the Rings quote states: Do what you can, with the time that is given to you.
> 
> And so when I go on medical missions, I see and understand the disparity which makes me so much more grateful for the life I live. I put in 110% of my effort to help the people there. And when we go home, well it’s not the end, there will be a next time and a next time!
> 
> Here are some photos of my missions. Truly a life changing experience since day 1.
> 
> View attachment 5350919
> View attachment 5350920
> View attachment 5350921
> View attachment 5350922
> View attachment 5350923
> View attachment 5350924
> View attachment 5350925
> View attachment 5350926
> View attachment 5350927
> 
> We’ve had blackouts in the middle of surgery. Worked in 110F weather, no AC, etc. I could write a book about all my experiences haha. The perseverance and strength of people and their will to live and survive always impresses me!


wow! this is so amazing! Thank you so much for sharing this! I love that quote too.


----------



## Sparkletastic

@Katinahat, @880, @Sunshine mama  - I agree with your posts. I’ve learned that no one is helped by me internalizing negative emotions. Having a cloud over my head because of someone else’s pain doesn’t support or rescue them at all. What does effect change is me staying mentally healthy so I can do something. Donations, charitable work, educating others on the facts of an issue, sitting with someone, taking a meal - whatever it is that is appropriate is what I try to do.  Then, I try to force myself to leave it alone mentally. (Really hard but really necessary) Me being emotionally broken is never the solution.  

And, @lill_canele  I can’t send you enough thanks and appreciation for your work on medical missions. What an amazing way to transform lives. I would absolutely read your book!



Cordeliere said:


> Your hands are really beautiful.  The Chanel is nice, but your hands and nails steal the show.


 I agree. Gorgeous manicure! I’m a pretty nails girl so I noticed it right away!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I think it is a nice looking bag. If after you lay it with your clothes and you are still not in love send it back. There is no need to stress over it ,if you don't have to. I received a bag the other day , the color is lovely but it is not how I expected it to be but it is not returnable, so I am stuck.


I’ve learned the hard way to never buy a non returnable bag if I’ve never before seen it in person. I hope you’re able to sell it quickly. 


Katinahat said:


> I’ve finished playing (other than tidying everything away which is the less exciting part!). I think I have confirmed the answer but here are the pics for your opinions please.
> 
> This is me in said pink and grey pastel dress with the bags. Taupe Lottie (decision bag), black Lily, pink mini Alexa, amethyst mini Amberley, tearose Dinky and Western Nomad.
> View attachment 5350861
> View attachment 5350862
> View attachment 5350865
> 
> View attachment 5350863
> View attachment 5350864
> 
> View attachment 5350894
> 
> 
> My opinion is that crossbody the three Mulberry’s all work depending on what colour jacket or bolero I wore as would a white bag which I clearly don’t need. The Lottie doesn’t work but either of the Coach bags would look fine carried over the shoulder with this dress.
> 
> I tried on with another couple of dresses. The Lottie looked fine but not as good as the Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 5350888
> View attachment 5350889
> View attachment 5350890
> View attachment 5350891
> 
> I’m not in love so I think it goes back. I don’t need any more bags! Ultimate shopping my own closet. But just to prove the Lottie is a beautiful bag if you chose the right colour for you here it is in the navy quilt with a dress I intend to wear to a wedding next month.
> View attachment 5350893
> 
> 
> @papertiger @880 your colour advice was brilliant and @880 your red dress dilemma so helpful to me seeing how you tried it with everything. I have not found my neutral but perhaps I don’t need to right now!


I love your handbag decision posts. Lovely dresses.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Happy Progress Note.

From being bed ridden / sedentary after surgery and loaded up on steroids pre and post, I gained 30 lbs from June ‘21 through Dec ‘21. That is a lot of weight for my frame as I have very small bones _(I’m 5’8” and pre surgery wore a 28 band bra)._ So, I’ve been incredibly uncomfortable in my skin.

Happily, I weighed today and I’ve lost 20.2 lbs of that weight.And, the massive hair loss from the surgery stress and meds has finally stopped and I’m seeing little hair sprouts begin to peak up _(I admit I’m vain about my hair and seeing handfulls come out with every wash was devastating.)_

This has been sooooo slow going because I’m trying to feed myself nutritious food and gently build my stamina. But, despite my frustration at still not fitting a lot of my clothes, I know slow and steady is best for my overall health.

I’m hoping to have this last 10lbs off by Mother’s Day and will treat myself to something cute - TBD.

THANKS for all the encouragement along the way.  It’s meant a lot as I can feel safe coming here, being a mess and getting gentle pushes to keep me from getting discouraged.


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> @Katinahat, @880, @Sunshine mama  - I agree with your posts. I’ve learned that no one is helped by me internalizing negative emotions. Having a cloud over my head because of someone else’s pain doesn’t support or rescue them at all. What does effect change is me staying mentally healthy so I can do something. Donations, charitable work, educating others on the facts of an issue, sitting with someone, taking a meal - whatever it is that is appropriate is what I try to do.  Then, I try to force myself to leave it alone mentally. (Really hard but really necessary) Me being emotionally broken is never the solution.
> 
> And, @lill_canele  I can’t send you enough thanks and appreciation for your work on medical missions. What an amazing way to transform lives. I would absolutely read your book!
> 
> I agree. Gorgeous manicure! I’m a pretty nails girl so I noticed it right away!



Thank you! It’s a team effort! So glad that my teammates and I can work like clockwork , keeps the workflow smooth and efficient! I think for the photos with all the surgeries we did 120 surgeries in 4 days.


----------



## lill_canele

Thank you everyone for all your lovely compliments on my nails! 

Tbh I have pretty small hands which equate to short fingers but by growing my nails out, it gives the illusion of having longer and more slender fingers haha 
And I used to have terrible hangnails, peeling cuticles and dry skin.
It was just a matter of getting into a consistent self-care routine to make them look nice


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Progress Note.
> 
> From being bed ridden / sedentary after surgery and loaded up on steroids pre and post, I gained 30 lbs from June ‘21 through Dec ‘21. That is a lot of weight for my frame as I have very small bones _(I’m 5’8” and pre surgery wore a 28 band bra)._ So, I’ve been incredibly uncomfortable in my skin.
> 
> Happily, I weighed today and I’ve lost 20.2 lbs of that weight.And, the massive hair loss from the surgery stress and meds has finally stopped and I’m seeing little hair sprouts begin to peak up _(I admit I’m vain about my hair and seeing handfulls come out with every wash was devastating.)_
> 
> This has been sooooo slow going because I’m trying to feed myself nutritious food and gently build my stamina. But, despite my frustration at still not fitting a lot of my clothes, I know slow and steady is best for my overall health.
> 
> I’m hoping to have this last 10lbs off by Mother’s Day and will treat myself to something cute - TBD.
> 
> THANKS for all the encouragement along the way.  It’s meant a lot as I can feel safe coming here, being a mess and getting gentle pushes to keep me from getting discouraged.



Wow! Fantastic job!!
I’m glad you understand the importance of taking it at a pace comfortable for you. The best long-term results come from taking it slow as you transition from recovery to back your regular life!
Keep it up! Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

lill_canele said:


> Thank you everyone for all your lovely compliments on my nails!
> 
> Tbh I have pretty small hands which equate to short fingers but by growing my nails out, it gives the illusion of having longer and more slender fingers haha
> And I used to have terrible hangnails, peeling cuticles and dry skin.
> It was just a matter of getting into a consistent self-care routine to make them look nice


So much of quality of life is based in consistent self care - healthy diet, regular exercise, skin / nails / hair care, meditation, journaling, therapy…

I was literally talking to my therapist yesterday about how I’ve gotten oddly resentful that I have to spend more quality time on my self care post surgery and as I get older. I have no problems taking time to care for others. But, time spent doing for me seems like “wasted” time. I’m actively working to reframe that. I’m trying to love on me as hard as I love on my family … and it’s haaaaaard.

Danged covid - how dare it give me time to recognize issues so now I’m responsible for working on them. LOL!


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> These are the combos that I liked best on you.
> View attachment 5350982
> View attachment 5350983
> View attachment 5350984
> View attachment 5350985


I agree ! You look fabulous in the dresses and these bags work best.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve learned the hard way to never buy a non returnable bag if I’ve never before seen it in person. I hope you’re able to sell it quickly.
> I love your handbag decision posts. Lovely dresses.


Thanks!  Sometimes with handmade items it is worth a chance.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Progress Note.
> 
> From being bed ridden / sedentary after surgery and loaded up on steroids pre and post, I gained 30 lbs from June ‘21 through Dec ‘21. That is a lot of weight for my frame as I have very small bones _(I’m 5’8” and pre surgery wore a 28 band bra)._ So, I’ve been incredibly uncomfortable in my skin.
> 
> Happily, I weighed today and I’ve lost 20.2 lbs of that weight.And, the massive hair loss from the surgery stress and meds has finally stopped and I’m seeing little hair sprouts begin to peak up _(I admit I’m vain about my hair and seeing handfulls come out with every wash was devastating.)_
> 
> This has been sooooo slow going because I’m trying to feed myself nutritious food and gently build my stamina. But, despite my frustration at still not fitting a lot of my clothes, I know slow and steady is best for my overall health.
> 
> I’m hoping to have this last 10lbs off by Mother’s Day and will treat myself to something cute - TBD.
> 
> THANKS for all the encouragement along the way.  It’s meant a lot as I can feel safe coming here, being a mess and getting gentle pushes to keep me from getting discouraged.


Wow you are really on track . Well done!


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> I love the amethyst mini Amberley and think it works as a dark neutral with all your beautiful dresses. Especially love  the second to last dress — is it Ted Baker? you have *an amazing figure*! and, the dress silhouette you wear is one of my favorites of all time


Thanks so much @880. The fit and flare dress style works wonders on my figure to enhance the good bits and hide the problem areas! In my case over 10 pounds l need to shift! I have lots of Ted Baker flared dresses but these are all other makes. The third is a Coast dress.

Glad you like the Amberley. It’s a lovely little bag I should use more!  


papertiger said:


> What a wonderful line-up.
> 
> I think your spot on with your instincts.
> 
> I think the taupe translates as too 'camel', You have a 'cool' delicate, translucent colour to your skin and overall look. The dresses are beautiful on you.
> 
> I think your pale pink Coach may well go with your brighter red/pink dress too if you didn't want with black and if you need something bigger, hand-carried perhaps so you still get the waist and the bag 'flares' with the skirt.


Thanks, that’s so kind and great colour advice as always @papertiger! Good suggestion re the Coach. I’ll certainly try it together! I so often wear crossbodies I forget I can do other things! 


More bags said:


> You look beautiful in all four dresses. All your existing bags look better than the Lottie, when photographed with each dress. I feel the colour is too washed out/not the right shade. I really like how versatile your Amberley, mini Alexa, Tearose Dinky, and Lily are in the colours you chose. You know your colours and wardrobe well. Also, lighter neutrals work for you, and the Western Nomad is a better shade than the beige Lottie. It’s good that Mulberry is not as accessible where I live because now I want an Amthyst Amberley like yours! You made insightful observations. Great style - you know what works for you.


Thanks for the kind comments and helpful feedback! I think you are right. It’s not the right shade for me.Glag you like the Amberley in this shade. And yes, living near mulberry is very dangerous! It’s why I have so many! 


DME said:


> @Katinahat, what gorgeous dresses you own!
> 
> I agree with the comments you’ve received so far (and the conclusions you’ve come to about your conundrum) regarding your new bag.
> 
> I would like to offer some possible perspective on your struggle based on my own experiences. You impress me as someone who puts a lot of thought into your purchases and I’m wondering if you were just trying to make this work because of that? I know how disappointed I am when I’ve spent time thinking about, researching, etc., a purchase, only to have it not meet my expectations when I finally decide to purchase. I then try to rationalize keeping it because how could I have been so wrong?
> 
> I went through this just yesterday with a small item I was enticed by in a retailer email. I stopped by the store to check it out and, while OK, I didn’t love it. I tried to rationalize getting it (it’s not expensive, it would fit it with other things I own, etc.), but I finally decided to stop and walk away. That was hard! But it is something I need to do more often.


Thanks, how kind of you to like the dresses. And how perceptive you are! I spend hours researching anything I buy. I don’t like to get anything wrong, shopping, work, life. I really struggle with it for many reasons. Well done you on walking away. This is a good thing for me to try to learn to do too! 


Sunshine mama said:


> When I just looked at the photos first,  I was thinking, wow, they all look so good. How is she gonna choose?
> But after reading your thought process, I agree with everything you said!
> Still, they all look good  and you look amazing in those dresses!!


That’s so kind. I feel I should be wearing a dress now instead of my new jeans and trainers! 


Cordeliere said:


> These are the combos that I liked best on you.
> View attachment 5350982
> View attachment 5350983
> View attachment 5350984
> View attachment 5350985


Thank you! You’ve picked all the Mulberry bags! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve learned the hard way to never buy a non returnable bag if I’ve never before seen it in person. I hope you’re able to sell it quickly.
> I love your handbag decision posts. Lovely dresses.


Why, thank you. I love dresses almost as much as I love handbags!

Close up of this little Amberley for those of you who liked it. 


They don’t have this size or colour at the moment.


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> with all the surgeries we did 120 surgeries in 4 days


Wow! you and your team have done so much for so many people!

@Sparkletastic , we are privileged to hear your thoughts and insights on the way back to health. Congrats on the steady recovery!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I am a very pale slightly pinky skin tone. I burn and go red and my tan, if I get any, is slight red/pinky not golden - I wish!! The taupe Lottie is not at all like my skin tone. Maybe more very pale blush pink would be more like me.
> 
> I’m definitely going to try the dresses with several bags including the taupe Lottie this weekend to see what works. I’ll take some pics.
> 
> Great suggestion to try the Pink Mini Alexa @880. I didn’t even think of that but it might just work.
> 
> Fortunately I do have the weekend to think about it and send the Lottie back if it’s not right and I’m still thinking white might be better.



I feel your pain - I have pale pinky skin also and some neutrals are a challenge. For my part I actually do think a number of taupes work on me, but a lot of tans, camels, and beiges don’t.

Agree that nude pink is a great almost neutral for our coloring - probably why I own so many bags in that colorway. 



Katinahat said:


> It is a nice looking bag but you are right. I’ve stopped stressing as it totally isn’t worth it. It’s just a decision to make and I’m half way there already.  I’m sorry your bag isn’t tight either and is non returnable. That’s a worse situation!
> 
> A very good point. I think that’s why it’s bothering me. It probably will have limited use so not worth the expense. I’m not in love right now.
> 
> 
> And as we have been saying this puts it all in perspective. I’m avoiding news stories as there is nothing, beyond  donations, I can do. Reports that nuclear missiles could be dropped in the North Sea really aren’t good for MH. Some children here are terrified now because of that commentary. I feel desperate for the Ukrainians as it is already real for them.
> 
> Plus the pandemic isn’t over. Another two of my staff tested positive today and my sister’s family have it for the 4th time. It’s really not funny the disruption it is causing to lives. It’s an absolute miracle I haven’t had it myself working all through the pandemic and there is nothing I can do but keep on going to work and helping others.
> 
> So yes, the bag conundrum, just doesn’t matter. But I will distract myself by playing with it this morning, taking some pics and probably packing it up to send back!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots this is a time for chocolate and ice cream! Well done that those jeans and dress are looser. I  have jeans in 3 sizes!



Yeah if the bag is not sparking joy immediately - no need to debate it! 



Katinahat said:


> I’ve finished playing (other than tidying everything away which is the less exciting part!). I think I have confirmed the answer but here are the pics for your opinions please.
> 
> This is me in said pink and grey pastel dress with the bags. Taupe Lottie (decision bag), black Lily, pink mini Alexa, amethyst mini Amberley, tearose Dinky and Western Nomad.
> View attachment 5350861
> View attachment 5350862
> View attachment 5350865
> 
> View attachment 5350863
> View attachment 5350864
> 
> View attachment 5350894
> 
> 
> My opinion is that crossbody the three Mulberry’s all work depending on what colour jacket or bolero I wore as would a white bag which I clearly don’t need. The Lottie doesn’t work but either of the Coach bags would look fine carried over the shoulder with this dress.
> 
> I tried on with another couple of dresses. The Lottie looked fine but not as good as the Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 5350888
> View attachment 5350889
> View attachment 5350890
> View attachment 5350891
> 
> I’m not in love so I think it goes back. I don’t need any more bags! Ultimate shopping my own closet. But just to prove the Lottie is a beautiful bag if you chose the right colour for you here it is in the navy quilt with a dress I intend to wear to a wedding next month.
> View attachment 5350893
> 
> 
> @papertiger @880 your colour advice was brilliant and @880 your red dress dilemma so helpful to me seeing how you tried it with everything. I have not found my neutral but perhaps I don’t need to right now!



Lovely dresses you have! Agree that the Lottie isn’t the ‘best’ with any of these options. Like others, I really like the amethyst Mulberry with many of them. 



Cordeliere said:


> These are the combos that I liked best on you.
> View attachment 5350982
> View attachment 5350983
> View attachment 5350984
> View attachment 5350985



These are my favorite combos also!



Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Progress Note.
> 
> From being bed ridden / sedentary after surgery and loaded up on steroids pre and post, I gained 30 lbs from June ‘21 through Dec ‘21. That is a lot of weight for my frame as I have very small bones _(I’m 5’8” and pre surgery wore a 28 band bra)._ So, I’ve been incredibly uncomfortable in my skin.
> 
> Happily, I weighed today and I’ve lost 20.2 lbs of that weight.And, the massive hair loss from the surgery stress and meds has finally stopped and I’m seeing little hair sprouts begin to peak up _(I admit I’m vain about my hair and seeing handfulls come out with every wash was devastating.)_
> 
> This has been sooooo slow going because I’m trying to feed myself nutritious food and gently build my stamina. But, despite my frustration at still not fitting a lot of my clothes, I know slow and steady is best for my overall health.
> 
> I’m hoping to have this last 10lbs off by Mother’s Day and will treat myself to something cute - TBD.
> 
> THANKS for all the encouragement along the way.  It’s meant a lot as I can feel safe coming here, being a mess and getting gentle pushes to keep me from getting discouraged.



Yay!!! So excited for you! Great job on your progress.


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> Try not to be too hard on yourself. The burden of the world is not on your shoulders alone so it is not something for you to carry.
> I had a similar experience years ago when I started to do medical missions. It felt very conflicting how my life was not just so much better but almost lavishly better than the of the places I’ve been to. And I spoke about it with my medical team, especially with a nurse who I became best friends with. She said there’s only so much we can do and we can’t do everything. So instead of stressing out about it, it’s best to do what you can.
> As one of my favorite Lord of the Rings quote states: Do what you can, with the time that is given to you.
> 
> And so when I go on medical missions, I see and understand the disparity which makes me so much more grateful for the life I live. I put in 110% of my effort to help the people there. And when we go home, well it’s not the end, there will be a next time and a next time!
> 
> Here are some photos of my missions. Truly a life changing experience since day 1.
> 
> View attachment 5350919
> View attachment 5350920
> View attachment 5350921
> View attachment 5350922
> View attachment 5350923
> View attachment 5350924
> View attachment 5350925
> View attachment 5350926
> View attachment 5350927
> 
> We’ve had blackouts in the middle of surgery. Worked in 110F weather, no AC, etc. I could write a book about all my experiences haha. The perseverance and strength of people and their will to live and survive always impresses me!


This is one of the most inspirational things I’ve seen in a very long time! Thank you for the gift you give to others with your time and incredible skills, and for sharing it with us! You are amazing! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Progress Note.
> 
> From being bed ridden / sedentary after surgery and loaded up on steroids pre and post, I gained 30 lbs from June ‘21 through Dec ‘21. That is a lot of weight for my frame as I have very small bones _(I’m 5’8” and pre surgery wore a 28 band bra)._ So, I’ve been incredibly uncomfortable in my skin.
> 
> Happily, I weighed today and I’ve lost 20.2 lbs of that weight.And, the massive hair loss from the surgery stress and meds has finally stopped and I’m seeing little hair sprouts begin to peak up _(I admit I’m vain about my hair and seeing handfulls come out with every wash was devastating.)_
> 
> This has been sooooo slow going because I’m trying to feed myself nutritious food and gently build my stamina. But, despite my frustration at still not fitting a lot of my clothes, I know slow and steady is best for my overall health.
> 
> I’m hoping to have this last 10lbs off by Mother’s Day and will treat myself to something cute - TBD.
> 
> THANKS for all the encouragement along the way.  It’s meant a lot as I can feel safe coming here, being a mess and getting gentle pushes to keep me from getting discouraged.


And another inspirational post! You have done so well to get yourself back to where you are after everything that happened to you. Huge congratulations and my deep respect. Today I’m lucky to have read your words. Well done and thank you for sharing.


Sparkletastic said:


> So much of quality of life is based in consistent self care - healthy diet, regular exercise, skin / nails / hair care, meditation, journaling, therapy…
> 
> I was literally talking to my therapist yesterday about how I’ve gotten oddly resentful that I have to spend more quality time on my self care post surgery and as I get older. I have no problems taking time to care for others. But, time spent doing for me seems like “wasted” time. I’m actively working to reframe that. I’m trying to love on me as hard as I love on my family … and it’s haaaaaard.
> 
> Danged covid - how dare it give me time to recognize issues so now I’m responsible for working on them. LOL!


I discuss self-care all the time with my therapist. It took her months to get me to stop saying “I don’t matter” when I was trying to help others and not attending to myself. Perhaps you can try to up the self-care items that bring you pleasure as well as the ones that feel more like work?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Both of these are gorgeous. The red with the navy spices-up the classic bag, just so smart.
> 
> 
> *You made until March*, I only made it until the end of Feb.
> 
> That colour is stunning!


I really like the red with the navy, too. LV calls it "Marine Rouge" and when it came out, it was billed as a LE. So (FOMO) I jumped on it. Then it was available for about 3 years.  Still glad I have it, though.

No, I bought a bag in February as well. Another Go Forth Goods bag, same style, different color (Forest Green). But 6 bags out, and I'll be sending another out when my new one arrives.  

Now I really do have to stop, though!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I really like the red with the navy, too. LV calls it "Marine Rouge" and when it came out, it was billed as a LE. So (FOMO) I jumped on it. Then it was available for about 3 years.  Still glad I have it, though.
> 
> No, I bought a bag in February as well. Another Go Forth Goods bag, same style, different color (Forest Green). But 6 bags out, and I'll be sending another out when my new one arrives.
> 
> Now I really do have to stop, though!


Did you order the zipped closure one again?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

coffee2go said:


> A greeting from Paris from my lovely Celine which is happy to be here   Thanks again to anyone who voted for her!



She´s beautiful! Enjoy Paris!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> More first world concerns here....
> I just found an old pair of Diesel jeans bought preloved ages ago. Back then I made them bigger with inserts in the side seams and still they were very tight. Now I they miraculously were too big and I removed my inserts, but after feasting on twix bars tonight I´m not sure whether this was wise...  I´m working on repairs on a black 40ies dress atm too, a dress that usually would be too small for me, but fitted perfectly when it arrived. The question is will it still fit after I put so much work into rpairing it or will I have to go on a strict diet...  it certainly was not wise to buy a shop size box of twix bars...


Yes, but sometimes the only answer is chocolate! The Twix bars sound yummy.


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> @ElainePG , *I hope you don’t have any family members there now and if you do, that they are safe and sound and healthy.*
> 
> So many lives lost and upended because of one man’s senseless war.
> 
> Interesting enough, I was the opposite. I bought a lot of bags from 2016-2018, and then stopped. When covid hit, my bag interest peaked and while many around me said they spent very little during the pandemic, I think my spendings exceeded that of pre-pandemic. Part of it is due to stress and anxiety of the pandemic, and another part was that I was holed up at home so I had a lot more time to research on bags


Thank you, dear. As far as I know, I don't have family members there. Or if I do, they are very distant cousins. All the family members from my grandparents' generation, and also their neices/nephews (my Mom's first cousins) managed to get out over the years. (Though some, of course,didn't survive WWII.)


----------



## ElainePG

coffee2go said:


> A greeting from Paris from my lovely Celine which is happy to be here   Thanks again to anyone who voted for her!


Gorgeous bag! I hope you are having the BEST time in Paris!


----------



## ElainePG

lill_canele said:


> Finally took the Chanel out! Haven’t brought her out much since all the robberies in the past year but I’m with the husband today.   (And been enjoying the new card holder after selling and replacing an old one!)
> 
> View attachment 5350697
> View attachment 5350698


I just love that your card holder, your phone case, and your nails all match each other!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Oh this is such a cool looking color. I received my caramel one but I decided I prefer the pebble leather. *The 30 off is rare indeeed for him to do but I still can't decide*. Must decide today.


Yes, when it came right down to it, I simply couldn't resist that big a sale. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Yes, when it came right down to it, I simply couldn't resist that big a sale.
> 
> Keep us posted!


I think I am going to hold off for now. If one of the bags I have listed go then I will think again on it again. Love a good sale, specially when I was considering it anyway. I just want to stick with one out and one in.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Close up of this little Amberley for those of you who liked it.
> View attachment 5351227


How very interesting.   I like it up close, but love it with your outfits.  It so works with your dresses.   It is an interesting lesson in trying to look at the big picture rather than focusing in on a detail.  In looking at myself, I zoom in on the not so fabulous details.   I need to zoom out.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> I feel your pain - I have pale pinky skin also and some neutrals are a challenge. *Agree that nude pink is a great almost neutral for our coloring *- probably why I own so many bags in that colorway.



That never occurred to me.  Great point.   Another pinky here.  In clothes, I stick to jewel tones because pastels make me look washed out.  I bet blush pink (is that the same as nude pink?) would be a great neutral.  Too bad I did not realize this when blush pink was the rage.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> Happily, I weighed today and I’ve lost 20.2 lbs of that weight.



So impressed.   So happy for you.   

Losing weight is the hardest thing in the world IMHO, and I am not a person who really has a weight problem.


----------



## afroken

lill_canele said:


> Try not to be too hard on yourself. The burden of the world is not on your shoulders alone so it is not something for you to carry.
> I had a similar experience years ago when I started to do medical missions. It felt very conflicting how my life was not just so much better but almost lavishly better than the of the places I’ve been to. And I spoke about it with my medical team, especially with a nurse who I became best friends with. She said there’s only so much we can do and we can’t do everything. So instead of stressing out about it, it’s best to do what you can.
> As one of my favorite Lord of the Rings quote states: Do what you can, with the time that is given to you.
> 
> And so when I go on medical missions, I see and understand the disparity which makes me so much more grateful for the life I live. I put in 110% of my effort to help the people there. And when we go home, well it’s not the end, there will be a next time and a next time!
> 
> Here are some photos of my missions. Truly a life changing experience since day 1.
> 
> View attachment 5350919
> View attachment 5350920
> View attachment 5350921
> View attachment 5350922
> View attachment 5350923
> View attachment 5350924
> View attachment 5350925
> View attachment 5350926
> View attachment 5350927
> 
> We’ve had blackouts in the middle of surgery. Worked in 110F weather, no AC, etc. I could write a book about all my experiences haha. The perseverance and strength of people and their will to live and survive always impresses me!


This is so inspirational!! Thank you for sharing this story with all of us   If you do write a book, blog, article, etc about this one day, please let us know. I would absolutely read it.


Sunshine mama said:


> I feel the same way!
> I remember telling my children not to waste food on their plates since there are so many children starving in the world. My mouthy DD1 said that finishing her food  couldn't  help anyone.
> I understood what she was trying to convey.
> Out sadness can't fix the Ukraine situation, and on the flip side, our happiness can't make them worse.
> I think when we feel helpless, we tend to want to blame our happiness. I do this all the time too, but then I have to slap myself to bring myself to reality and remember that our happiness is not the cause of others' sufferings. In this case,  P caused it.


Thank you for this insightful reminder, everything you said is spot-on.

“Our happiness is not the cause of others’ sufferings.” - I might need to have your quote printed out and taped in front of my desk 


Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Progress Note.
> 
> From being bed ridden / sedentary after surgery and loaded up on steroids pre and post, I gained 30 lbs from June ‘21 through Dec ‘21. That is a lot of weight for my frame as I have very small bones _(I’m 5’8” and pre surgery wore a 28 band bra)._ So, I’ve been incredibly uncomfortable in my skin.
> 
> Happily, I weighed today and I’ve lost 20.2 lbs of that weight.And, the massive hair loss from the surgery stress and meds has finally stopped and I’m seeing little hair sprouts begin to peak up _(I admit I’m vain about my hair and seeing handfulls come out with every wash was devastating.)_
> 
> This has been sooooo slow going because I’m trying to feed myself nutritious food and gently build my stamina. But, despite my frustration at still not fitting a lot of my clothes, I know slow and steady is best for my overall health.
> 
> I’m hoping to have this last 10lbs off by Mother’s Day and will treat myself to something cute - TBD.
> 
> THANKS for all the encouragement along the way.  It’s meant a lot as I can feel safe coming here, being a mess and getting gentle pushes to keep me from getting discouraged.


Congratulations and thanks for sharing this incredible progress! I’m so happy to hear this! The journey may be slow, but nothing is more important than going at your own pace. Every progress brings you closer to your goal.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Progress Note.
> 
> From being bed ridden / sedentary after surgery and loaded up on steroids pre and post, I gained 30 lbs from June ‘21 through Dec ‘21. That is a lot of weight for my frame as I have very small bones _(I’m 5’8” and pre surgery wore a 28 band bra)._ So, I’ve been incredibly uncomfortable in my skin.
> 
> Happily, I weighed today and I’ve lost 20.2 lbs of that weight.And, the massive hair loss from the surgery stress and meds has finally stopped and I’m seeing little hair sprouts begin to peak up _(I admit I’m vain about my hair and seeing handfulls come out with every wash was devastating.)_
> 
> This has been sooooo slow going because I’m trying to feed myself nutritious food and gently build my stamina. But, despite my frustration at still not fitting a lot of my clothes, I know slow and steady is best for my overall health.
> 
> I’m hoping to have this last 10lbs off by Mother’s Day and will treat myself to something cute - TBD.
> 
> THANKS for all the encouragement along the way.  It’s meant a lot as I can feel safe coming here, being a mess and getting gentle pushes to keep me from getting discouraged.



This is all wonderful news! Great progress!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> @cowgirlsboots this is a time for chocolate and ice cream! Well done that those jeans and dress are looser. I have jeans in 3 sizes!


Thank-you @Katinahat !  When it comes to chocolate and sweets in general *the spirit is willing *to abstain*, but the flesh weak *and I have to be careful not to pile on the weight. I even bought carrots to have something to nibble on, but honestly, they are unsatisfactory. Not even the mice eat them. (While they love to lick Nutella off my hands.)

After a fine closet purge not long ago I only have jeans in my current size left. The rest were dated anyway- still low to mid rise- and finally went into the donation bin. 

I adore the pretty dresses you are wearing in the handbag photo session! They all suit you so well! And I agree: the new palish brownish bag has to go back. You have far better choices already in your wardrobe.


----------



## papertiger

Yogathon went well. I made it through the 3 hours. 

It wasn't like a full-on power yoga class, it concentrated on 'opening our hearts' and getting rid of negativity. 

Some good thoughts come out of it too. A bit like boundaries in psychology, the teacher spoke of being able to be sympathetic rather than empathetic (and 'empath') so we take on others' victimhood but are strong enough to help them. Living our lives the best way for us just like others that (at the moment) can't would want to do. 

I took my nylon foldable bag for my mat and water. That bag has seen better days for sure. The inside pocket has an irreparable hole and the handles are starting to go. If anyone has any other suggestions for a gym/yoga bag that can hold kit, towel, mat and water (washable and light) I would love to hear?


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Progress Note.
> 
> From being bed ridden / sedentary after surgery and loaded up on steroids pre and post, I gained 30 lbs from June ‘21 through Dec ‘21. That is a lot of weight for my frame as I have very small bones _(I’m 5’8” and pre surgery wore a 28 band bra)._ So, I’ve been incredibly uncomfortable in my skin.
> 
> Happily, I weighed today and I’ve lost 20.2 lbs of that weight.And, the massive hair loss from the surgery stress and meds has finally stopped and I’m seeing little hair sprouts begin to peak up _(I admit I’m vain about my hair and seeing handfulls come out with every wash was devastating.)_
> 
> This has been sooooo slow going because I’m trying to feed myself nutritious food and gently build my stamina. But, despite my frustration at still not fitting a lot of my clothes, I know slow and steady is best for my overall health.
> 
> I’m hoping to have this last 10lbs off by Mother’s Day and will treat myself to something cute - TBD.
> 
> THANKS for all the encouragement along the way.  It’s meant a lot as I can feel safe coming here, being a mess and getting gentle pushes to keep me from getting discouraged.



That's totally amazing!!!

So proud of you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> I’ve finished playing (other than tidying everything away which is the less exciting part!). I think I have confirmed the answer but here are the pics for your opinions please.
> 
> This is me in said pink and grey pastel dress with the bags. Taupe Lottie (decision bag), black Lily, pink mini Alexa, amethyst mini Amberley, tearose Dinky and Western Nomad.
> View attachment 5350861
> View attachment 5350862
> View attachment 5350865
> 
> View attachment 5350863
> View attachment 5350864
> 
> View attachment 5350894
> 
> 
> My opinion is that crossbody the three Mulberry’s all work depending on what colour jacket or bolero I wore as would a white bag which I clearly don’t need. The Lottie doesn’t work but either of the Coach bags would look fine carried over the shoulder with this dress.
> 
> I tried on with another couple of dresses. The Lottie looked fine but not as good as the Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 5350888
> View attachment 5350889
> View attachment 5350890
> View attachment 5350891
> 
> I’m not in love so I think it goes back. I don’t need any more bags! Ultimate shopping my own closet. But just to prove the Lottie is a beautiful bag if you chose the right colour for you here it is in the navy quilt with a dress I intend to wear to a wedding next month.
> View attachment 5350893
> 
> 
> @papertiger @880 your colour advice was brilliant and @880 your red dress dilemma so helpful to me seeing how you tried it with everything. I have not found my neutral but perhaps I don’t need to right now!


First of all, I LOVE your dress collection. You look great in all three. There is one bag that really stood out to me with the first three dresses, and that is a Mulberry bag (Amberly?) that looks to be in a dark purple. the shape and tone look lovely with all three dresses. I also love the black Lily with the second dress and the pink Alexa with the first. In terms of the Lottie bag, I'm not sure you need it because you have great matches with other bags. I know you  are on the fence with that bag, but I think you are "covered" here with your different looks.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cordeliere said:


> These are the combos that I liked best on you.
> View attachment 5350982
> View attachment 5350983
> View attachment 5350984
> View attachment 5350985


Me too! I wrote my previous post to you without finishing the thread, but I swear that this is exactly what I was thinking! 
I was also thinking of borrowing your dresses


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> The amethyst mini amberley is going to sell out if it’s in current production lol
> 
> I am studiously ignoring @DME’s mention of *limited* edition *krispy* creme *Twix* donuts


I probably shouldn't add to this, but My two DS and I went through an entire bag of Reeses peanut butter eggs (the small ones) in one night.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Progress Note.
> 
> From being bed ridden / sedentary after surgery and loaded up on steroids pre and post, I gained 30 lbs from June ‘21 through Dec ‘21. That is a lot of weight for my frame as I have very small bones _(I’m 5’8” and pre surgery wore a 28 band bra)._ So, I’ve been incredibly uncomfortable in my skin.
> 
> Happily, I weighed today and I’ve lost 20.2 lbs of that weight.And, the massive hair loss from the surgery stress and meds has finally stopped and I’m seeing little hair sprouts begin to peak up _(I admit I’m vain about my hair and seeing handfulls come out with every wash was devastating.)_
> 
> This has been sooooo slow going because I’m trying to feed myself nutritious food and gently build my stamina. But, despite my frustration at still not fitting a lot of my clothes, I know slow and steady is best for my overall health.
> 
> I’m hoping to have this last 10lbs off by Mother’s Day and will treat myself to something cute - TBD.
> 
> THANKS for all the encouragement along the way.  It’s meant a lot as I can feel safe coming here, being a mess and getting gentle pushes to keep me from getting discouraged.


This is such fantastic news! Congratulations


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Progress Note.
> 
> From being bed ridden / sedentary after surgery and loaded up on steroids pre and post, I gained 30 lbs from June ‘21 through Dec ‘21. That is a lot of weight for my frame as I have very small bones _(I’m 5’8” and pre surgery wore a 28 band bra)._ So, I’ve been incredibly uncomfortable in my skin.
> 
> Happily, I weighed today and I’ve lost 20.2 lbs of that weight.And, the massive hair loss from the surgery stress and meds has finally stopped and I’m seeing little hair sprouts begin to peak up _(I admit I’m vain about my hair and seeing handfulls come out with every wash was devastating.)_
> 
> This has been sooooo slow going because I’m trying to feed myself nutritious food and gently build my stamina. But, despite my frustration at still not fitting a lot of my clothes, I know slow and steady is best for my overall health.
> 
> I’m hoping to have this last 10lbs off by Mother’s Day and will treat myself to something cute - TBD.
> 
> THANKS for all the encouragement along the way.  It’s meant a lot as I can feel safe coming here, being a mess and getting gentle pushes to keep me from getting discouraged.


Well done! I know it's been a very long, slow, frustrating time for you. 

Being uncomfy inside your own skin is a bad feeling. I'm glad the weight is coming off, and your strength is starting to build.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Did you order the zipped closure one again?


Yes, I did. Because I want the one with outside phone pocket. I do wish the rolled edge was available without the zipper, but apparently that option was only for the FB group?

It's fine, though. I do prefer the rolled edge to the raw one. Maybe I'll even zip it one of these days!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> I discuss self-care all the time with my therapist. It took her months to get me to stop saying “I don’t matter” when I was trying to help others and not attending to myself. Perhaps you can try to up the self-care items that bring you pleasure as well as the ones that feel more like work?


Oddly, the only self care steps I like are bathing and meditation.  Everything else feels like a burdensome “to-do” - even something as simple as putting on lotion at night.

I think some of this is learned. My mother has never done any self care beyond bathing. No makeup, hair styling, skin care, etc. Luckily I got some rogue girlie gene and I love making myself look “pretty”. But the care items? Ugh!  So, I’m just talking to myself to reframe my thinking.


Cordeliere said:


> So impressed.   So happy for you.
> 
> Losing weight is the hardest thing in the world IMHO, and I am not a person who really has a weight problem.


Thank you for the kind comments you and everyone else has made. I really, really appreciate the encouragement.

Re: weight loss. I typically don’t struggle with my weight so I was half scared I wouldn’t know how to be effective in losing it _and_ recovering at the same time. It’s been a humbling journey.


papertiger said:


> Yogathon went well. I made it through the 3 hours.
> 
> It wasn't like a full-on power yoga class, it concentrated on 'opening our hearts' and getting rid of negativity.
> 
> Some good thoughts come out of it too. A bit like boundaries in psychology, the teacher spoke of being able to be sympathetic rather than empathetic (and 'empath') so we take on others' victimhood but are strong enough to help them. Living our lives the best way for us just like others that (at the moment) can't would want to do.
> 
> I took my nylon foldable bag for my mat and water. That bag has seen better days for sure. The inside pocket has an irreparable hole and the handles are starting to go. If anyone has any other suggestions for a gym/yoga bag that can hold kit, towel, mat and water (washable and light) I would love to hear?


Huge kudos on completing the yogathon! 

And, I’ll be interested in a good yoga bag recommendation as well. 





Kimbashop said:


> I probably shouldn't add to this, but My two DS and I went through an entire bag of Reeses peanut butter eggs (the small ones) in one night.


I typically hate chocolate and I don’t care for sweets. But, I swear a diabolical genie makes
Reese’s because I will gobble up any of the peanut butter heavy versions like the large Easter Eggs. I literally cannot have them in my house. LOL!

———

Looking forward to seeing the green bags!

Green is my second favorite color after pink and I don’t have a green bag - which feels like a huge gap in my collection. My limitation is I only want a bright emerald shade and that’s hard to find. Chanel did a stunning shade a couple years ago but I’m trying to keep my C count stable. (I don’t want any one style of bag to dominate my collection.) So, I didn’t get one. I often wonder if I should try to find one resale but really hope one shows up in that shade from one of my other favorite brands one day.


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> I typically hate chocolate and I don’t care for sweets. But, I swear a diabolical genie makes
> Reese’s because I will gobble up any of the peanut butter heavy versions like the large Easter Eggs. I literally cannot have them in my house. LOL!



I can take or leave a lot sweets, but I have no self control when it comes to Reese’s. All the holiday versions (the ones that are fun shapes) are the best because they have a bigger peanut butter to chocolate ratio. Yum!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I think I may have found a potential gold bag option. I have to call the seller (online retailer) tomorrow to get more details on the condition of the bag.  Please keep your fingers crossed. If it seems good, I’ll buy and then try to sell my Boy.


----------



## afroken

Dark green is my favourite colour so I’ve been looking forward to share my bags 

*Balenciaga Mute City in Vert Veronese:* this is my favourite green bag of my collection. I even have a matching wallet.



*Coach Tate 18 in Amazone Green*



*Coach Willow in Amazone Green



Massaccesi Clio in Eden Green



Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in Foresta

*

No longer in my collection:

Polene Numero Un (given to mom)



Aspinal of London Mayfair (given to mom)



Massaccesi Little Minerva (sold)



Looking forward to see all the green bags this week!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I agree ! You look fabulous in the dresses and these bags work best.


That is so kind @dcooney4 ! Interestingly everyone likes to see choices. 


Jereni said:


> I feel your pain - I have pale pinky skin also and some neutrals are a challenge. For my part I actually do think a number of taupes work on me, but a lot of tans, camels, and beiges don’t.
> 
> Agree that nude pink is a great almost neutral for our coloring - probably why I own so many bags in that colorway.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if the bag is not sparking joy immediately - no need to debate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely dresses you have! Agree that the Lottie isn’t the ‘best’ with any of these options. Like others, I really like the amethyst Mulberry with many of them.
> 
> 
> 
> These are my favorite combos also!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! So excited for you! Great job on your progress.


Thanks so much @Jereni I have learned a little more about which neutrals don’t work and can see what you mean about blush pink. That little Amberley really is my bag of the week it seems. 


Cordeliere said:


> How very interesting.   I like it up close, but love it with your outfits.  It so works with your dresses.   It is an interesting lesson in trying to look at the big picture rather than focusing in on a detail.  In looking at myself, I zoom in on the not so fabulous details.   I need to zoom out.


I’m terrible at that too. Especially with myself! I focus on the small things I don’t like rather than seeing the other all picture. It’s a very simple little bag but the colour pops with the right clothing. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @Katinahat
> 
> I adore the pretty dresses you are wearing in the handbag photo session! They all suit you so well! And I agree: the new palish brownish bag has to go back. You have far better choices already in your wardrobe.


Thank you. I love pretty dresses. I just hope we can have more functions soon to wear them! And yes, I have definitely better choices, I see that now. 


Kimbashop said:


> First of all, I LOVE your dress collection. You look great in all three. There is one bag that really stood out to me with the first three dresses, and that is a Mulberry bag (Amberly?) that looks to be in a dark purple. the shape and tone look lovely with all three dresses. I also love the black Lily with the second dress and the pink Alexa with the first. In terms of the Lottie bag, I'm not sure you need it because you have great matches with other bags. I know you  are on the fence with that bag, but I think you are "covered" here with your different looks.


Thanks, I completely agree now. You have helped me see I don’t need it as I have better choices and now I don’t want it so it’s going back.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Oddly, the only self care steps I like are bathing and meditation.  Everything else feels like a burdensome “to-do” - even something as simple as putting on lotion at night.
> 
> I think some of this is learned. My mother has never done any self care beyond bathing. No makeup, hair styling, skin care, etc. Luckily I got some rogue girlie gene and I love making myself look “pretty”. But the care items? Ugh!  So, I’m just talking to myself to reframe my thinking.
> Thank you for the kind comments you and everyone else has made. I really, really appreciate the encouragement.
> 
> Re: weight loss. I typically don’t struggle with my weight so I was half scared I wouldn’t know how to be effective in losing it _and_ recovering at the same time. It’s been a humbling journey.
> Huge kudos on completing the yogathon!
> 
> And, I’ll be interested in a good yoga bag recommendation as well. I typically hate chocolate and I don’t care for sweets. But, I swear a diabolical genie makes
> Reese’s because I will gobble up any of the peanut butter heavy versions like the large Easter Eggs. I literally cannot have them in my house. LOL!
> 
> ———
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the green bags!
> 
> Green is my second favorite color after pink and I don’t have a green bag - which feels like a huge gap in my collection. My limitation is I only want a bright emerald shade and that’s hard to find. Chanel did a stunning shade a couple years ago but I’m trying to keep my C count stable. (I don’t want any one style of bag to dominate my collection.) So, I didn’t get one. I often wonder if I should try to find one resale but really hope one shows up in that shade from one of my other favorite brands one day.



For green bags, did you see Hermes Vert Vertigo? 

Slightly brighter than this IRL Vert Vertigo


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Dark green is my favourite colour so I’ve been looking forward to share my bags
> 
> *Balenciaga Mute City in Vert Veronese:* this is my favourite green bag of my collection. I even have a matching wallet.
> View attachment 5351738
> 
> 
> *Coach Tate 18 in Amazone Green*
> View attachment 5351739
> 
> 
> *Coach Willow in Amazone Green
> View attachment 5351740
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Clio in Eden Green
> View attachment 5351743
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in Foresta
> View attachment 5351745
> *
> 
> No longer in my collection:
> 
> Polene Numero Un (given to mom)
> View attachment 5351746
> 
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair (given to mom)
> View attachment 5351747
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Minerva (sold)
> View attachment 5351749
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see all the green bags this week!



I love your greens 

Especially your dark evergreens, something I'm missing from my own collection. I prefer these with black than olive (which I have). Having said that your Bag is amazing too, as is your Coach with that little pop of red peeking through.


----------



## Katinahat

DD2 and I went into town yesterday to buy her new jeans as a rewards for 10 days isolating. I also bought her and DD1 new white converse. There were no shoes to go with their dresses for the wedding next month that she liked. So many things were plain frumpy or heeled. I’m hoping that as teenagers, young ladies really, they can get away with this look for a function like a wedding if the converse are pristine. I think they can. 

We went to look at Gucci, a concession in a large store, and I had a play with the bags. It’s usually roped off but was open to look at the bags close up. I learned five things. 

1. I really like the Marmont so much better than anything else I’ve seen recently. I love soft quilted leather like nothing else. 
2. I like the camera bag in both sizes and the regular flap. The small didn’t feel too small. The small flap did. 
3. I really like that the flap shoulder carries or crossbody but it’s price point probably rules it out. 
4. The white colour is lovely. It’s actually a slightly chalky white with a very slight grey undertone rather than a brilliant white. 


5. There were many other lovely colours but both DD2 and I were also very drawn to the grey colour. It’s darker than this ITF. 



I now know I definitely don’t need another bag! I can’t buy one of these now anyway. But I think these are special and different enough that they might add to my looks and I think either neutral might work. I looked at the dusty pink too but liked it less with the GHW and, after the dress try on with the taupe Lottie, felt it was slightly brown in undertone rather than clear so wouldn’t work for me. 

Despite knowing I really don’t need any more bags, I think this can remain on my wishlist. Good to see in ITF and try on! A lot of saving up before I can make colour decisions. Maybe even my bag for next year if I can hold out that long.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> I just love that your card holder, your phone case, and your nails all match each other!


How did I miss this! Love the nails too. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @Katinahat !  When it comes to chocolate and sweets in general *the spirit is willing *to abstain*, but the flesh weak *and I have to be careful not to pile on the weight. I even bought carrots to have something to nibble on, but honestly, they are unsatisfactory. Not even the mice eat them. (While they love to lick Nutella off my hands.)
> 
> After a fine closet purge not long ago I only have jeans in my current size left. The rest were dated anyway- still low to mid rise- and finally went into the donation bin.


My flesh is weak too. I gave up crisps and strictly limited chocolate, cake and coke (my downfall) for a whole year in 2020. I eventually got so obsessed, when I was ill, I lost way too much weight. Now I can’t stop eating them again so too much is back on. I’m either in obsessive control or I’m not in control at all. There is no happy medium. 


papertiger said:


> Yogathon went well. I made it through the 3 hours.
> 
> It wasn't like a full-on power yoga class, it concentrated on 'opening our hearts' and getting rid of negativity.
> 
> Some good thoughts come out of it too. A bit like boundaries in psychology, the teacher spoke of being able to be sympathetic rather than empathetic (and 'empath') so we take on others' victimhood but are strong enough to help them. Living our lives the best way for us just like others that (at the moment) can't would want to do.
> 
> I took my nylon foldable bag for my mat and water. That bag has seen better days for sure. The inside pocket has an irreparable hole and the handles are starting to go. If anyone has any other suggestions for a gym/yoga bag that can hold kit, towel, mat and water (washable and light) I would love to hear?


Congratulations! This sounds so good! A noble thing to do and enjoyable with such wise guidance. Thanks for sharing it! I’d love to be a part of something like this. My yoga is a solitary session unless I do it with children to teach them. I tried a class and didn’t like it. 


Kimbashop said:


> I probably shouldn't add to this, but My two DS and I went through an entire bag of Reeses peanut butter eggs (the small ones) in one night.


I’m like this with galaxy Minstrels or Cadburys mini eggs. Mustn’t buy them! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Oddly, the only self care steps I like are bathing and meditation.  Everything else feels like a burdensome “to-do” - even something as simple as putting on lotion at night.
> 
> I think some of this is learned. My mother has never done any self care beyond bathing. No makeup, hair styling, skin care, etc. Luckily I got some rogue girlie gene and I love making myself look “pretty”. But the care items? Ugh!  So, I’m just talking to myself to reframe my thinking.
> Thank you for the kind comments you and everyone else has made. I really, really appreciate the encouragement.
> 
> Re: weight loss. I typically don’t struggle with my weight so I was half scared I wouldn’t know how to be effective in losing it _and_ recovering at the same time. It’s been a humbling journey.
> Huge kudos on completing the yogathon!
> 
> And, I’ll be interested in a good yoga bag recommendation as well. I typically hate chocolate and I don’t care for sweets. But, I swear a diabolical genie makes
> Reese’s because I will gobble up any of the peanut butter heavy versions like the large Easter Eggs. I literally cannot have them in my house. LOL!
> 
> ———
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the green bags!
> 
> Green is my second favorite color after pink and I don’t have a green bag - which feels like a huge gap in my collection. My limitation is I only want a bright emerald shade and that’s hard to find. Chanel did a stunning shade a couple years ago but I’m trying to keep my C count stable. (I don’t want any one style of bag to dominate my collection.) So, I didn’t get one. I often wonder if I should try to find one resale but really hope one shows up in that shade from one of my other favorite brands one day.


You have done brilliantly! You don’t have to force yourself to like the self-care. Just acknowledge and accept how you feel and keep experimenting. 


DME said:


> I can take or leave a lot sweets, but I have no self control when it comes to Reese’s. All the holiday versions (the ones that are fun shapes) are the best because they have a bigger peanut butter to chocolate ratio. Yum!


Fortunately I don’t like peanut butter or this thread would have me reaching for this other chocolate! Not sure if we have them here. 


Sparkletastic said:


> I think I may have found a potential gold bag option. I have to call the seller (online retailer) tomorrow to get more details on the condition of the bag.  Please keep your fingers crossed. If it seems good, I’ll buy and then try to sell my Boy.


Ooo, how exciting. I hope it works out and we can see it!!


afroken said:


> Dark green is my favourite colour so I’ve been looking forward to share my bags
> 
> *Balenciaga Mute City in Vert Veronese:* this is my favourite green bag of my collection. I even have a matching wallet.
> View attachment 5351738
> 
> 
> *Coach Tate 18 in Amazone Green*
> View attachment 5351739
> 
> 
> *Coach Willow in Amazone Green
> View attachment 5351740
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Clio in Eden Green
> View attachment 5351743
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in Foresta
> View attachment 5351745
> *
> 
> No longer in my collection:
> 
> Polene Numero Un (given to mom)
> View attachment 5351746
> 
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair (given to mom)
> View attachment 5351747
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Minerva (sold)
> View attachment 5351749
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see all the green bags this week!


Wow you have gorgeous greens! I can see this dark shade is really your colour! I’d love to see how you style it as I don’t wear green at all. My favourite is your Bal City but they are all lovely. I like the Polene and the Mayfair styles so am curious about why you chose to gift them.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> How did I miss this! Love the nails too.
> 
> My flesh is weak too. I gave up crisps and strictly limited chocolate, cake and coke (my downfall) for a whole year in 2020. I eventually got so obsessed, when I was ill, I lost way too much weight. Now I can’t stop eating them again so too much is back on. I’m either in obsessive control or I’m not in control at all. There is no happy medium.
> 
> Congratulations! This sounds so good! A noble thing to do and enjoyable with such wise guidance. Thanks for sharing it! I’d love to be a part of something like this. My yoga is a solitary session unless I do it with children to teach them. I tried a class and didn’t like it.
> 
> I’m like this with galaxy Minstrels or Cadburys mini eggs. Mustn’t buy them!
> 
> You have done brilliantly! You don’t have to force yourself to like the self-care. Just acknowledge and accept how you feel and keep experimenting.
> 
> Fortunately I don’t like peanut butter or this thread would have me reaching for this other chocolate! Not sure if we have them here.
> 
> Ooo, how exciting. I hope it works out and we can see it!!
> 
> Wow you have gorgeous greens! I can see this dark shade is really your colour! I’d love to see how you style it as I don’t wear green at all. My favourite is your Bal City but they are all lovely. I like the Polene and the Mayfair styles so am curious about why you chose to gift them.



When I read my own post back to myself I could tell I was tired LOL. I'm not sure how you can all understand what I wrote, I can _just_ about 

The goal is to do yoga regularly at home, no one actually needs to_ go_ to classes. There are plenty of free vids and subscription channels on YouTube anyway,  not to mention since Covid, lots of yoga studios are doing online link-ups. I used to go twice a week, 3 if I had time but now just once a week, sometimes less. They shouldn't be an addiction. Never stay with a yoga teacher you don't like, I have met many. 

I chose to kick-start going to yoga class again 4 years ago when my mother was very ill, I needed time-out where and when nothing and no-one could get to me. I couldn't turn my phone off during that time, if someone rang I'd said  "I'm going to yoga" they'd leave me alone, if I'd said that I'm about to do some yoga, they'd have kept talking. Plus, classes make me work a lot harder, it's easier to lie to myself and even skip things when I'm at home.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I did. Because I want the one with outside phone pocket. I do wish the rolled edge was available without the zipper, but apparently that option was only for the FB group?
> 
> It's fine, though. I do prefer the rolled edge to the raw one. Maybe I'll even zip it one of these days!


He made it available after I and a few others requested it. It shows a full size tote, but the if you click on that he now added the mini. It still comes with the strap so ignore the strap option part. Though no outside pocket on that one.


----------



## papertiger

*Green* week 

You must be sick of seeing these. The only green bag that's gone (couple of years ago) is a Prada convertible backpack/shoulder bag. I still have my olive Prada 'bum bag'. 

Green is much more popular than it used to be. I remember buying that mid-00s Gucci Jade bag and was taken instantly by the colour. The only colours I don't like for bags are light and pastel, I think that's why I didn't wear the Prada backpack. 

H Garden Party in Bambou phw




Gucci Horse-bit Chain in Jade with rg hw




Gucci crocodile double-chain bag (1960s) 




Gucci Malachite, hand-painted python Interlocking with G-detail 




Gucci Olive and web-stripe Bouvier 




Pickett London Jade ostrich crossbody (I did know the name but I've forgotten) 



Hermes Bambou Plume 32


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> Dark green is my favourite colour so I’ve been looking forward to share my bags
> 
> *Balenciaga Mute City in Vert Veronese:* this is my favourite green bag of my collection. I even have a matching wallet.
> View attachment 5351738
> 
> 
> *Coach Tate 18 in Amazone Green*
> View attachment 5351739
> 
> 
> *Coach Willow in Amazone Green
> View attachment 5351740
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Clio in Eden Green
> View attachment 5351743
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in Foresta
> View attachment 5351745
> *
> 
> No longer in my collection:
> 
> Polene Numero Un (given to mom)
> View attachment 5351746
> 
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair (given to mom)
> View attachment 5351747
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Minerva (sold)
> View attachment 5351749
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see all the green bags this week!


Stunning green bags! I would be happy to own any of these.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> *Green* week
> 
> You must be sick of seeing these. The only green bag that's gone (couple of years ago) is a Prada convertible backpack/shoulder bag. I still have my olive Prada 'bum bag'.
> 
> Green is much more popular than it used to be. I remember buying that mid-00s Gucci Jade bag and was taken instantly by the colour. The only colours I don't like for bags are light and pastel, I think that's why I didn't wear the Prada backpack.
> 
> H Garden Party in Bambou phw
> 
> View attachment 5351827
> 
> 
> Gucci Horse-bit Chain in Jade with rg hw
> 
> View attachment 5351828
> 
> 
> Gucci crocodile double-chain bag (1960s)
> 
> View attachment 5351831
> 
> 
> Gucci Malachite, hand-painted python Interlocking with G-detail
> 
> View attachment 5351830
> 
> 
> Gucci Olive and web-stripe Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5351832
> 
> 
> Pickett London Jade ostrich crossbody (I did know the name but I've forgotten)
> View attachment 5351833
> 
> 
> Hermes Bambou Plume 32
> View attachment 5351834


I love all your greens, but you know that garden party is my jam.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> *Green* week
> 
> You must be sick of seeing these. The only green bag that's gone (couple of years ago) is a Prada convertible backpack/shoulder bag. I still have my olive Prada 'bum bag'.
> 
> Green is much more popular than it used to be. I remember buying that mid-00s Gucci Jade bag and was taken instantly by the colour. The only colours I don't like for bags are light and pastel, I think that's why I didn't wear the Prada backpack.
> 
> H Garden Party in Bambou phw
> 
> View attachment 5351827
> 
> 
> Gucci Horse-bit Chain in Jade with rg hw
> 
> View attachment 5351828
> 
> 
> Gucci crocodile double-chain bag (1960s)
> 
> View attachment 5351831
> 
> 
> Gucci Malachite, hand-painted python Interlocking with G-detail
> 
> View attachment 5351830
> 
> 
> Gucci Olive and web-stripe Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5351832
> 
> 
> Pickett London Jade ostrich crossbody (I did know the name but I've forgotten)
> View attachment 5351833
> 
> 
> Hermes Bambou Plume 32
> View attachment 5351834


Love your green collection!!


----------



## dcooney4

Okay , I broke down and ordered the saddle rolled hem mini. The others have not sold yet, but I did have a Prada go at the consignment shop that I forgot about. I think that will give me the most use .


----------



## dcooney4

I don’t own any greens at the moment so I will just enjoy everyone else’s.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> DD2 and I went into town yesterday to buy her new jeans as a rewards for 10 days isolating. I also bought her and DD1 new white converse. There were no shoes to go with their dresses for the wedding next month that she liked. So many things were plain frumpy or heeled. I’m hoping that as teenagers, young ladies really, they can get away with this look for a function like a wedding if the converse are pristine. I think they can.
> 
> We went to look at Gucci, a concession in a large store, and I had a play with the bags. It’s usually roped off but was open to look at the bags close up. I learned five things.
> 
> 1. I really like the Marmont so much better than anything else I’ve seen recently. I love soft quilted leather like nothing else.
> 2. I like the camera bag in both sizes and the regular flap. The small didn’t feel too small. The small flap did.
> 3. I really like that the flap shoulder carries or crossbody but it’s price point probably rules it out.
> 4. The white colour is lovely. It’s actually a slightly chalky white with a very slight grey undertone rather than a brilliant white.
> View attachment 5351781
> 
> 5. There were many other lovely colours but both DD2 and I were also very drawn to the grey colour. It’s darker than this ITF.
> View attachment 5351780
> 
> 
> I now know I definitely don’t need another bag! I can’t buy one of these now anyway. But I think these are special and different enough that they might add to my looks and I think either neutral might work. I looked at the dusty pink too but liked it less with the GHW and, after the dress try on with the taupe Lottie, felt it was slightly brown in undertone rather than clear so wouldn’t work for me.
> 
> Despite knowing I really don’t need any more bags, I think this can remain on my wishlist. Good to see in ITF and try on! A lot of saving up before I can make colour decisions. Maybe even my bag for next year if I can hold out that long.



We also have a wedding coming up (in May) and DD, who is 14, will wear a black dress with metallic silver Converse; it’s the same look she wore to homecoming last fall. So while I don’t know what current etiquette might dictate, I’m in favor of the pristine white Converse with their dresses! I actually think this is a very modern look and something girls/young women can carry off (but at almost 50, I probably can’t, at least not for a wedding, but it sure would be tempting because it’s comfortable ).

Is the white Gucci the same one you posted before? I love the camera style and SHW, and am a huge fan of gray undertones in bags, so… Both if these get my vote! I also love the quilting because there is two different kinds, if you will, and that gives the bags some additional visual interest without being busy.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> *Green* week
> 
> You must be sick of seeing these. The only green bag that's gone (couple of years ago) is a Prada convertible backpack/shoulder bag. I still have my olive Prada 'bum bag'.
> 
> Green is much more popular than it used to be. I remember buying that mid-00s Gucci Jade bag and was taken instantly by the colour. The only colours I don't like for bags are light and pastel, I think that's why I didn't wear the Prada backpack.
> 
> H Garden Party in Bambou phw
> 
> View attachment 5351827
> 
> 
> Gucci Horse-bit Chain in Jade with rg hw
> 
> View attachment 5351828
> 
> 
> Gucci crocodile double-chain bag (1960s)
> 
> View attachment 5351831
> 
> 
> Gucci Malachite, hand-painted python Interlocking with G-detail
> 
> View attachment 5351830
> 
> 
> Gucci Olive and web-stripe Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5351832
> 
> 
> Pickett London Jade ostrich crossbody (I did know the name but I've forgotten)
> View attachment 5351833
> 
> 
> Hermes Bambou Plume 32
> View attachment 5351834


I'll never be tired of looking at these stunning greens, @papertiger


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Okay , I broke down and ordered the saddle rolled hem mini. The others have not sold yet, but I did have a Prada go at the consignment shop that I forgot about. I think that will give me the most use .


I had a funny feeling this would happen!  Which color?


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> DD2 and I went into town yesterday to buy her new jeans as a rewards for 10 days isolating. I also bought her and DD1 new white converse. There were no shoes to go with their dresses for the wedding next month that she liked. So many things were plain frumpy or heeled. I’m hoping that as teenagers, young ladies really, they can get away with this look for a function like a wedding if the converse are pristine. I think they can.
> 
> We went to look at Gucci, a concession in a large store, and I had a play with the bags. It’s usually roped off but was open to look at the bags close up. I learned five things.
> 
> 1. I really like the Marmont so much better than anything else I’ve seen recently. I love soft quilted leather like nothing else.
> 2. I like the camera bag in both sizes and the regular flap. The small didn’t feel too small. The small flap did.
> 3. I really like that the flap shoulder carries or crossbody but it’s price point probably rules it out.
> 4. The white colour is lovely. It’s actually a slightly chalky white with a very slight grey undertone rather than a brilliant white.
> View attachment 5351781
> 
> 5. There were many other lovely colours but both DD2 and I were also very drawn to the grey colour. It’s darker than this ITF.
> View attachment 5351780
> 
> 
> I now know I definitely don’t need another bag! I can’t buy one of these now anyway. But I think these are special and different enough that they might add to my looks and I think either neutral might work. I looked at the dusty pink too but liked it less with the GHW and, after the dress try on with the taupe Lottie, felt it was slightly brown in undertone rather than clear so wouldn’t work for me.
> 
> Despite knowing I really don’t need any more bags, I think this can remain on my wishlist. Good to see in ITF and try on! A lot of saving up before I can make colour decisions. Maybe even my bag for next year if I can hold out that long.


The chalk-white camera bag with SHW is still my favorite. I'm not enabling you, and I know it's not going to be a purchase any time soon. But good that you had a chance to look at all the bags up close & personal. Have you given some thought to pairing either color (the white or the grey) with different outfits?


----------



## Cookiefiend

afroken said:


> Dark green is my favourite colour so I’ve been looking forward to share my bags
> 
> *Balenciaga Mute City in Vert Veronese:* this is my favourite green bag of my collection. I even have a matching wallet.
> View attachment 5351738
> 
> 
> *Coach Tate 18 in Amazone Green*
> View attachment 5351739
> 
> 
> *Coach Willow in Amazone Green
> View attachment 5351740
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Clio in Eden Green
> View attachment 5351743
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in Foresta
> View attachment 5351745
> *
> 
> No longer in my collection:
> 
> Polene Numero Un (given to mom)
> View attachment 5351746
> 
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair (given to mom)
> View attachment 5351747
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Minerva (sold)
> View attachment 5351749
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see all the green bags this week!


Lovely! I especially like the Coach… I almost bought a beautiful dark green Georgie while in Maui, but my basics didn’t fit. The Aspinal tho… my heart wants!  
(but my heart is a ninny sometimes, cuz my brain knows I won’t carry it)


papertiger said:


> *Green* week
> 
> You must be sick of seeing these. The only green bag that's gone (couple of years ago) is a Prada convertible backpack/shoulder bag. I still have my olive Prada 'bum bag'.
> 
> Green is much more popular than it used to be. I remember buying that mid-00s Gucci Jade bag and was taken instantly by the colour. The only colours I don't like for bags are light and pastel, I think that's why I didn't wear the Prada backpack.
> 
> H Garden Party in Bambou phw
> 
> View attachment 5351827
> 
> 
> Gucci Horse-bit Chain in Jade with rg hw
> 
> View attachment 5351828
> 
> 
> Gucci crocodile double-chain bag (1960s)
> 
> View attachment 5351831
> 
> 
> Gucci Malachite, hand-painted python Interlocking with G-detail
> 
> View attachment 5351830
> 
> 
> Gucci Olive and web-stripe Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5351832
> 
> 
> Pickett London Jade ostrich crossbody (I did know the name but I've forgotten)
> View attachment 5351833
> 
> 
> Hermes Bambou Plume 32
> View attachment 5351834


I will never be tired of seeing these - your Plume is stunning, as is the vintage croc.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Green is my second favorite color after pink and I don’t have a green bag - which feels like a huge gap in my collection. My limitation is I only want a bright emerald shade and that’s hard to find. Chanel did a stunning shade a couple years ago but I’m trying to keep my C count stable. (I don’t want any one style of bag to dominate my collection.) So, I didn’t get one. I often wonder if I should try to find one resale but really hope one shows up in that shade from one of my other favorite brands one day.



Emerald green is also something I am looking for, and agreed that good ones don’t come around too often.

My favorite example that I’ve ever seen (only in a photo) is this Fendi. It was for sale preloved at one point.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I had a funny feeling this would happen!  Which color?


Saddle!


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> For green bags, did you see Hermes Vert Vertigo?
> 
> Slightly brighter than this IRL Vert Vertigo


That is a beautiful colors. Is that what your gorgeous green Hermes bags are in? And, no. We never tire of seeing them. You get then 365 days a year. We only get to see them once or twice. 


Katinahat said:


> I’m either in obsessive control or I’m not in control at all. There is no happy medium.
> 
> You don’t have to force yourself to like the self-care. Just acknowledge and accept how you feel and keep experimenting.


As we talk about mental health, I’m going to fall into a theme here.  Even after the benefit of maturity and rational thought forcefully laced with empathy, I see my mother as the source / role model of 90% of my “issues”. Unfortunately, she is simply *not* a good person on just about any measurement - hypochondriac malignant vulnerable narcissist with an eating disorder and a mild case of something like Munchausen syndrome by proxy.

I was always slim and athletic (gymnastics / dance / cheer) growing up while she has always been quite obese. She projected her food issues onto me and had me “dieting” (utterly ridiculous and quite unhealthy) from the age of 10.    She also told me and my doctors that I was allergic to many healthy foods I liked (oranges, fish, tomatoes, etc.) simply because she didn’t like them. But for a loving dad, I likely would have ended up anorexic (and 10,000 other things).

I offer this to say, I get how when things are topsy turvey, it’s easy to use restriction or indulgence with food as a way to feel in control or pampered. What’s worked for me is decades ago, I firmly decided that food was fuel. My body deserves healthy food every day. And, I have to gently protect it from some things. For example, sugars (other than fruit) don’t do well in me. I immediately get sleepy and sad. It’s not worth the momentary indulgence to feel like yuck for 4-6 hours after. Then, I found tons of recipes of healthy foods I loooooove. So eating well is a treat vs a chore or really even an act of discipline. HTH 

I’m trying to apply some of this to self care. Unfortunately, while there are tons of foods and recipes, many self care steps are specific. For example, I have to vibrate my gums for my braces. I can’t choose to massage them or meditate about them instead. LOL! So, instead of finding fun paths to the same goal like I did with food, I’m simply telling myself that I need to streamline, multi task and automate the process. Stop wasting thought energy on it before. Just set a time, be efficient and do. Losing the weight has helped as I see light at the end of the tunnel. It’s hard fighting a war on multiple fronts til you start winning a few of the battles along the way. 

I’m still sending you virtual hugs and positive energy daily.


----------



## Marmotte

My Alkemé Atelier bag - need to use it more this year!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Marmotte said:


> My Alkemé Atelier bag - need to use it more this year!
> 
> View attachment 5352001


Oh my GAWD! I’m in looooooove with this combo.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I think WOCs are bags if you carry them as bags; if you put them inside your bag, they are an SLG.





Sparkletastic said:


> For me, a WOC is always a bag.


My apologies for not responding sooner, but life got in the way this past week and I am behind on everything, including this thread.  @whateve, I always use my WOC as a bag, and not inside my bag like an SLG, so I think I definitely see it as a bag.  Also, most WOC's have more space than an SLG, even if it's not all that much extra space.  I mean, they can fit in a phone, car keys, lipstick, maybe even a tiny sanitizer, in addition to cards.  So yeah for a WOC being considered a bag, at least in my book!

@Katinahat, you made a good decision about returning the bag that did not work for you, and so glad you didn't settle.  Settling rarely works, I find.  I kind of feel I did that with my YSL large college bag when I got it.  I had some doubts about it being a bit big, but now realize I also did not like the slouch.  Anyway, when I first got it, I tried it with some clothes and decided to keep it because the bag is truly wonderful from a functional ease-of-use standpoint, but I never felt it was quite "me" and eventually ended up letting it go.    So I think it's important to listen to the inner voice from the get go, and make decisions based off of that.  Also, the side by side picture comparisons are a great idea.  You have some pretty dresses  -- I am a fan of the fit and flare style as also the shift dress, which is a very useful style to have, especially during weight fluctuations.


Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Progress Note.
> 
> From being bed ridden / sedentary after surgery and loaded up on steroids pre and post, I gained 30 lbs from June ‘21 through Dec ‘21. That is a lot of weight for my frame as I have very small bones _(I’m 5’8” and pre surgery wore a 28 band bra)._ So, I’ve been incredibly uncomfortable in my skin.
> 
> Happily, I weighed today and I’ve lost 20.2 lbs of that weight.And, the massive hair loss from the surgery stress and meds has finally stopped and I’m seeing little hair sprouts begin to peak up _(I admit I’m vain about my hair and seeing handfulls come out with every wash was devastating.)_
> 
> This has been sooooo slow going because I’m trying to feed myself nutritious food and gently build my stamina. But, despite my frustration at still not fitting a lot of my clothes, I know slow and steady is best for my overall health.
> 
> I’m hoping to have this last 10lbs off by Mother’s Day and will treat myself to something cute - TBD.
> 
> THANKS for all the encouragement along the way.  It’s meant a lot as I can feel safe coming here, being a mess and getting gentle pushes to keep me from getting discouraged.


Yay!  Congratulations on meeting your goals, so happy for you!  I agree that slow and steady is the way to go, and best for overall health. 

-----

Regarding green bags, I don't have any at the moment.  I would love something in a dark forest green sometime down the road, like Celine's box bag in amazone color.   In the meantime I will enjoy all the green beauties in this thread!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Marmotte said:


> My Alkemé Atelier bag - need to use it more this year!
> 
> View attachment 5352001


Yowza - that’s gorgeous!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Marmotte said:


> My Alkemé Atelier bag - need to use it more this year!
> 
> View attachment 5352001


Absolutely gorgeous.    Love the pairing!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Chanel did a stunning shade a couple years ago



I loved this too, but am basically a reissue person. The green was mesmerizing. Sadly, the bag now at resale is priced to the sky (like the retail price of two QB, or almost one ostrich QB)



Sparkletastic said:


> think I may have found a potential gold bag option. I have to call the seller (online retailer) tomorrow to get more details



so happy for you! Fingers crossed this works out!



Katinahat said:


> There were no shoes to go with their dresses for the wedding next month that she liked



love LOVE the converse idea
Another option: would doc martens work ?



papertiger said:


> Gucci Malachite, hand-painted python Interlocking with G-detail



this is amazing!



DME said:


> black dress with metallic silver Converse



I am now thinking that I could use metallic converse 



Sparkletastic said:


> Even after the benefit of maturity and rational thought forcefully laced with empathy, I see my mother as the source / role model of 90% of my “issues



i get that in a visceral way!
my mom and I get along better now; enough that she and I can state with some humor, that our entire family is dysfunctional; and, she also had enormous unresolved issues with her mother. We don’t go into specifics Bc that would be a bridge too far.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> but I never felt it was quite "me



this should be every purchase test. You put into words what I had strugged with too: functional ease of use is nice, but without that intangible feeling, don’t spend the money, thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> I loved this too, but am basically a reissue person. The green was mesmerizing. Sadly, the bag now at resale is priced to the sky
> 
> 
> 
> so happy for you! Fingers crossed this works out!
> 
> 
> 
> love LOVE the converse idea
> Another option: would doc martens work ?
> 
> 
> 
> this is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> I am now thinking that I could use metallic converse
> 
> 
> 
> i get that in a visceral way!
> my mom and I get along better now; enough that she and I can state with some humor, that our entire family is dysfunctional; and, she also had enormous unresolved issues with her mother. We don’t go into specifics Bc that would be a bridge too far.
> 
> 
> 
> this should be every purchase test


Yes! The emerald green Chanels are priced insanely. I read a green is coming out this year. Hopefully that causes the emerald prices to drop to a level where I could purchase one. But, I’d really prefer a different brand / model for variety. 

I’m glad you and your mom can acknowledge it at least on some level.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Oddly, the only self care steps I like are bathing and meditation.  Everything else feels like a burdensome “to-do” - even something as simple as putting on lotion at night.
> 
> I think some of this is learned. My mother has never done any self care beyond bathing. No makeup, hair styling, skin care, etc. Luckily I got some rogue girlie gene and I love making myself look “pretty”. But the care items? Ugh!  So, I’m just talking to myself to reframe my thinking.
> Thank you for the kind comments you and everyone else has made. I really, really appreciate the encouragement.
> 
> Re: weight loss. I typically don’t struggle with my weight so I was half scared I wouldn’t know how to be effective in losing it _and_ recovering at the same time. It’s been a humbling journey.
> Huge kudos on completing the yogathon!
> 
> And, I’ll be interested in a good yoga bag recommendation as well. I typically hate chocolate and I don’t care for sweets. But, I swear a diabolical genie makes
> Reese’s because I will gobble up any of the peanut butter heavy versions like the large Easter Eggs. I literally cannot have them in my house. LOL!
> 
> ———
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the green bags!
> 
> Green is my second favorite color after pink and I don’t have a green bag - which feels like a huge gap in my collection. My limitation is I only want a bright emerald shade and that’s hard to find. Chanel did a stunning shade a couple years ago but I’m trying to keep my C count stable. (I don’t want any one style of bag to dominate my collection.) So, I didn’t get one. I often wonder if I should try to find one resale but really hope one shows up in that shade from one of my other favorite brands one day.



Just checking: It's not This green Chanel ?


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> That is a beautiful colors. Is that what your gorgeous green Hermes bags are in? And, no. We never tire of seeing them. You get then 365 days a year. We only get to see them once or twice.
> As we talk about mental health, I’m going to fall into a theme here.  Even after the benefit of maturity and rational thought forcefully laced with empathy, I see my mother as the source / role model of 90% of my “issues”. Unfortunately, she is simply *not* a good person on just about any measurement - hypochondriac malignant vulnerable narcissist with an eating disorder and a mild case of something like Munchausen syndrome by proxy.
> 
> I was always slim and athletic (gymnastics / dance / cheer) growing up while she has always been quite obese. She projected her food issues onto me and had me “dieting” (utterly ridiculous and quite unhealthy) from the age of 10.    She also told me and my doctors that I was allergic to many healthy foods I liked (oranges, fish, tomatoes, etc.) simply because she didn’t like them. But for a loving dad, I likely would have ended up anorexic (and 10,000 other things).
> 
> I offer this to say, I get how when things are topsy turvey, it’s easy to use restriction or indulgence with food as a way to feel in control or pampered. What’s worked for me is decades ago, I firmly decided that food was fuel. My body deserves healthy food every day. And, I have to gently protect it from some things. For example, sugars (other than fruit) don’t do well in me. I immediately get sleepy and sad. It’s not worth the momentary indulgence to feel like yuck for 4-6 hours after. Then, I found tons of recipes of healthy foods I loooooove. So eating well is a treat vs a chore or really even an act of discipline. HTH
> 
> I’m trying to apply some of this to self care. Unfortunately, while there are tons of foods and recipes, many self care steps are specific. For example, I have to vibrate my gums for my braces. I can’t choose to massage them or meditate about them instead. LOL! So, instead of finding fun paths to the same goal like I did with food, I’m simply telling myself that I need to streamline, multi task and automate the process. Stop wasting thought energy on it before. Just set a time, be efficient and do. Losing the weight has helped as I see light at the end of the tunnel. It’s hard fighting a war on multiple fronts til you start winning a few of the battles along the way.
> 
> I’m still sending you virtual hugs and positive energy daily.




'My' H green is usually Bambou. I love Vert Vertigo but it was a little too much like Emerald. 

And since we're talking about mothers, it may be because emerald (she had a LV Epi Noe) fuchsia, magenta, royal blue and other jewel colours were so 'her' even wearing pink lipstick makes feel weird (her sig colour was YSL No. 19). In sunlight Bambou is slightly more 'leafy'. 

I've never voiced this 'out loud', but I  think my mother and sister had a codependency around food. They went on diets and 'cheated' together.  My mother was diabetic and my sister is usually trying to watch her weight.  They'd both go visiting each other with packets and boxes 'just in case there were other visitors'. It was basically sabotage.


----------



## papertiger

Marmotte said:


> My Alkemé Atelier bag - need to use it more this year!
> 
> View attachment 5352001



That's gorgeous!!!! and so are those green silk Hangisi, wow


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Gucci Malachite, hand-painted python Interlocking with G-detail





papertiger said:


> Just checking: It's not This green Chanel ?


I cannot speak for  @Sparkletastic, but the green I was thinking of was an iridescent dark forest emerald mini, two of which I saw listed for resale recently for 16K and 20K USD respectively. I am also one of the minority that  prefers lamb skin or aged calf to caviar leather.

it’s color was similar to the darker green in your gucci above

I think that one was sold by carousel four years ago for 5600 USD ( I have never bought from carousel so hope that no one, casually reading this statement, take my link as an endorsement of authenticity re carousel or any of its sellers)









						BNIB Chanel Mini Rectangular Iridescent Green caviar with LightGold Hardware!
					

S$5,800 | Condition: New | BNIB Chanel Mini Rectangular Iridescent Green caviar with LightGold Hardware! from new collection!! Fullset with receipt OOS everywhere!! $5800




					www.carousell.sg
				




there was a reissue in a dark metallic forest green, ruthenium (or dark silver hw) that I also missed. Since I usually prefer darkened silver or so black HW, that is what I would have preferred


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> That is a beautiful colors. Is that what your gorgeous green Hermes bags are in? And, no. We never tire of seeing them. You get then 365 days a year. We only get to see them once or twice.
> As we talk about mental health, I’m going to fall into a theme here.  Even after the benefit of maturity and rational thought forcefully laced with empathy, I see my mother as the source / role model of 90% of my “issues”. Unfortunately, she is simply *not* a good person on just about any measurement - hypochondriac malignant vulnerable narcissist with an eating disorder and a mild case of something like Munchausen syndrome by proxy.
> 
> I was always slim and athletic (gymnastics / dance / cheer) growing up while she has always been quite obese. She projected her food issues onto me and had me “dieting” (utterly ridiculous and quite unhealthy) from the age of 10.    She also told me and my doctors that I was allergic to many healthy foods I liked (oranges, fish, tomatoes, etc.) simply because she didn’t like them. But for a loving dad, I likely would have ended up anorexic (and 10,000 other things).
> 
> I offer this to say, I get how when things are topsy turvey, it’s easy to use restriction or indulgence with food as a way to feel in control or pampered. What’s worked for me is decades ago, I firmly decided that food was fuel. My body deserves healthy food every day. And, I have to gently protect it from some things. For example, sugars (other than fruit) don’t do well in me. I immediately get sleepy and sad. It’s not worth the momentary indulgence to feel like yuck for 4-6 hours after. Then, I found tons of recipes of healthy foods I loooooove. So eating well is a treat vs a chore or really even an act of discipline. HTH
> 
> I’m trying to apply some of this to self care. Unfortunately, while there are tons of foods and recipes, many self care steps are specific. For example, I have to vibrate my gums for my braces. I can’t choose to massage them or meditate about them instead. LOL! So, instead of finding fun paths to the same goal like I did with food, I’m simply telling myself that I need to streamline, multi task and automate the process. Stop wasting thought energy on it before. Just set a time, be efficient and do. Losing the weight has helped as I see light at the end of the tunnel. It’s hard fighting a war on multiple fronts til you start winning a few of the battles along the way.
> 
> I’m still sending you virtual hugs and positive energy daily.


I'm so sorry you had to go through those negative food & body messages from your mother when you were a child, @Sparkletastic . You were wise to reframe them for yourself when you got a bit older… and thank heavens for your loving dad!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> When I read my own post back to myself I could tell I was tired LOL. I'm not sure how you can all understand what I wrote, I can _just_ about
> 
> The goal is to do yoga regularly at home, no one actually needs to_ go_ to classes. There are plenty of free vids and subscription channels on YouTube anyway,  not to mention since Covid, lots of yoga studios are doing online link-ups. I used to go twice a week, 3 if I had time but now just once a week, sometimes less. They shouldn't be an addiction. Never stay with a yoga teacher you don't like, I have met many.
> 
> I chose to kick-start going to yoga class again 4 years ago when my mother was very ill, I needed time-out where and when nothing and no-one could get to me. I couldn't turn my phone off during that time, if someone rang I'd said  "I'm going to yoga" they'd leave me alone, if I'd said that I'm about to do some yoga, they'd have kept talking. Plus, classes make me work a lot harder, it's easier to lie to myself and even skip things when I'm at home.


This is good then as it’s what I do. We have an Apple Fitness+ subscription and there are loads of coached sessions updated all the time. Yoga, Meditations and loads of other things. I had the opposite experience, the class went way too slowly. I think I should try again elsewhere as I’d like to have a teacher. 


papertiger said:


> *Green* week
> 
> You must be sick of seeing these. The only green bag that's gone (couple of years ago) is a Prada convertible backpack/shoulder bag. I still have my olive Prada 'bum bag'.
> 
> Green is much more popular than it used to be. I remember buying that mid-00s Gucci Jade bag and was taken instantly by the colour. The only colours I don't like for bags are light and pastel, I think that's why I didn't wear the Prada backpack.
> 
> H Garden Party in Bambou phw
> 
> View attachment 5351827
> 
> 
> Gucci Horse-bit Chain in Jade with rg hw
> 
> View attachment 5351828
> 
> 
> Gucci crocodile double-chain bag (1960s)
> 
> View attachment 5351831
> 
> 
> Gucci Malachite, hand-painted python Interlocking with G-detail
> 
> View attachment 5351830
> 
> 
> Gucci Olive and web-stripe Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5351832
> 
> 
> Pickett London Jade ostrich crossbody (I did know the name but I've forgotten)
> View attachment 5351833
> 
> 
> Hermes Bambou Plume 32
> View attachment 5351834


How could we ever tire to seeing these beautiful bags. I think my favourite is the H Garden Party but so hard to pick. You have exquisite taste! 


dcooney4 said:


> Okay , I broke down and ordered the saddle rolled hem mini. The others have not sold yet, but I did have a Prada go at the consignment shop that I forgot about. I think that will give me the most use .


Ooo, congratulations. Can’t wait to see it when it arrives. 


dcooney4 said:


> I don’t own any greens at the moment so I will just enjoy everyone else’s.


Snap! 


DME said:


> We also have a wedding coming up (in May) and DD, who is 14, will wear a black dress with metallic silver Converse; it’s the same look she wore to homecoming last fall. So while I don’t know what current etiquette might dictate, I’m in favor of the pristine white Converse with their dresses! I actually think this is a very modern look and something girls/young women can carry off (but at almost 50, I probably can’t, at least not for a wedding, but it sure would be tempting because it’s comfortable ).
> 
> Is the white Gucci the same one you posted before? I love the camera style and SHW, and am a huge fan of gray undertones in bags, so… Both if these get my vote! I also love the quilting because there is two different kinds, if you will, and that gives the bags some additional visual interest without being busy.


How funny! I think we are at a similar age and stage! Great minds clearly think alike on the converse. Love silver ones!

Yes, it’s the same bag. I’ve just been to see it now. Thanks for your opinion which also seems similar to mine! 


ElainePG said:


> The chalk-white camera bag with SHW is still my favorite. I'm not enabling you, and I know it's not going to be a purchase any time soon. But good that you had a chance to look at all the bags up close & personal. Have you given some thought to pairing either color (the white or the grey) with different outfits?


Yes, definitely good to have actually seen it. I want to go back and look at sizes again as all the Gucci Marmont Camera bags on you tube seem to be  called small and they look a decent size. Good idea to think about clothing. White would hopefully go with most things and be that neutral for me but dark grey would be more practical and might work well too. 


Jereni said:


> Emerald green is also something I am looking for, and agreed that good ones don’t come around too often.
> 
> My favorite example that I’ve ever seen (only in a photo) is this Fendi. It was for sale preloved at one point.
> 
> View attachment 5351966


This is a beautiful tone and style. I assume this one has gone? 


Sparkletastic said:


> That is a beautiful colors. Is that what your gorgeous green Hermes bags are in? And, no. We never tire of seeing them. You get then 365 days a year. We only get to see them once or twice.
> As we talk about mental health, I’m going to fall into a theme here.  Even after the benefit of maturity and rational thought forcefully laced with empathy, I see my mother as the source / role model of 90% of my “issues”. Unfortunately, she is simply *not* a good person on just about any measurement - hypochondriac malignant vulnerable narcissist with an eating disorder and a mild case of something like Munchausen syndrome by proxy.
> 
> I was always slim and athletic (gymnastics / dance / cheer) growing up while she has always been quite obese. She projected her food issues onto me and had me “dieting” (utterly ridiculous and quite unhealthy) from the age of 10.    She also told me and my doctors that I was allergic to many healthy foods I liked (oranges, fish, tomatoes, etc.) simply because she didn’t like them. But for a loving dad, I likely would have ended up anorexic (and 10,000 other things).
> 
> I offer this to say, I get how when things are topsy turvey, it’s easy to use restriction or indulgence with food as a way to feel in control or pampered. What’s worked for me is decades ago, I firmly decided that food was fuel. My body deserves healthy food every day. And, I have to gently protect it from some things. For example, sugars (other than fruit) don’t do well in me. I immediately get sleepy and sad. It’s not worth the momentary indulgence to feel like yuck for 4-6 hours after. Then, I found tons of recipes of healthy foods I loooooove. So eating well is a treat vs a chore or really even an act of discipline. HTH
> 
> I’m trying to apply some of this to self care. Unfortunately, while there are tons of foods and recipes, many self care steps are specific. For example, I have to vibrate my gums for my braces. I can’t choose to massage them or meditate about them instead. LOL! So, instead of finding fun paths to the same goal like I did with food, I’m simply telling myself that I need to streamline, multi task and automate the process. Stop wasting thought energy on it before. Just set a time, be efficient and do. Losing the weight has helped as I see light at the end of the tunnel. It’s hard fighting a war on multiple fronts til you start winning a few of the battles along the way.
> 
> I’m still sending you virtual hugs and positive energy daily.


Thanks for sharing this. I’m so sorry about your M. Sounds similar to mine. It so difficult to navigate mother daughter relationships on these terms. My M restricted her food intake throughout my life so was a poor role model. She has no filter and made unkind comments regularly about my weight, clothing choices, lifestyle etc since I was a teen and still does. Yet sometimes she can be kind and helpful so it’s unpredictable. It caused all sorts of issues and probably is part of what drove me into the relationship I had in my late teens/early twenties which is the source of my trauma. My own relationships with my DDs are so much more straightforward. I cherish them.

I’m glad you found a way to break free from the games and reframed your relationship with food. I definitely haven’t got to that place. Thanks for the ideas. You have given me lots of mental food for thought though. I should try to cut back on sugar and enjoy healthy food!


Marmotte said:


> My Alkemé Atelier bag - need to use it more this year!
> 
> View attachment 5352001


Wow! This combination is amazing! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, you made a good decision about returning the bag that did not work for you, and so glad you didn't settle.  Settling rarely works, I find.  I kind of feel I did that with my YSL large college bag when I got it.  I had some doubts about it being a bit big, but now realize I also did not like the slouch.  Anyway, when I first got it, I tried it with some clothes and decided to keep it because the bag is truly wonderful from a functional ease-of-use standpoint, but I never felt it was quite "me" and eventually ended up letting it go.    So I think it's important to listen to the inner voice from the get go, and make decisions based off of that.  Also, the side by side picture comparisons are a great idea.  You have some pretty dresses  -- I am a fan of the fit and flare style as also the shift dress, which is a very useful style to have, especially during weight fluctuations.


Thank you! I’m glad shift dress style works for you. It is slightly less forgiving on my pear shape. This is great advice: our reactions are good so we need to trust them. It’s a good lesson. 


880 said:


> I loved this too, but am basically a reissue person. The green was mesmerizing. Sadly, the bag now at resale is priced to the sky (like the retail price of two QB, or almost one ostrich QB)
> 
> 
> 
> so happy for you! Fingers crossed this works out!
> 
> 
> 
> love LOVE the converse idea
> Another option: would doc martens work ?
> 
> 
> 
> this is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> I am now thinking that I could use metallic converse
> 
> 
> 
> i get that in a visceral way!
> my mom and I get along better now; enough that she and I can state with some humor, that our entire family is dysfunctional; and, she also had enormous unresolved issues with her mother. We don’t go into specifics Bc that would be a bridge too far.
> 
> 
> 
> this should be every purchase test. You put into words what I had strugged with too: functional ease of use is nice, but without that intangible feeling, don’t spend the money, thank you!


Thanks! I’d love silver converse! DMs are a great idea too. DD2 has white patent ones! 

Good you can talk to your mother now and see the issues together. No way I can do that!!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Saddle!


Yum!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I've never voiced this 'out loud', but I  think my mother and sister had a codependency around food. They went on diets and 'cheated' together.  My mother was diabetic and my sister is usually trying to watch her weight.  They'd both go visiting each other with packets and boxes 'just in case there were other visitors'. It was basically sabotage.


Sounds as though you were able to protect yourself from that codependence? I'm so glad for you.

My mother would also go on "diets" throught my childhood and teen years. So silly, she was always slim, but was desperate to get rid of her Eastern European hips and behind, which was simply never. Going. To. Happen. 

She would try to get me (also slim, also with the Eastern European hips & behind) to join her but I would blow it off. It was never a huge issue, but in retrospect, I guess my stubbornness was a good thing! 

Fortunately these were the days before lots of teenaged girls were at high risk for over-dieting and anorexia. I hate to think how it might have escalated if it had been 20 years later.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Sounds as though you were able to protect yourself from that codependence? I'm so glad for you.
> 
> My mother would also go on "diets" throught my childhood and teen years. So silly, she was always slim, but was desperate to get rid of her Eastern European hips and behind, which was simply never. Going. To. Happen.
> 
> She would try to get me (also slim, also with the Eastern European hips & behind) to join her but I would blow it off. It was never a huge issue, but in retrospect, I guess my stubbornness was a good thing!
> 
> Fortunately these were the days before lots of teenaged girls were at high risk for over-dieting and anorexia. I hate to think how it might have escalated if it had been 20 years later.



You and I are stubborn 

I went to a ballet school and had to be weighed every Monday so was too worried to go up or down . The school brought in the measure to counter anyone anorexic or unhealthily diets but of course it neither prevented eating disorders nor made us relaxed about eating in any way.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Dark green is my favourite colour so I’ve been looking forward to share my bags
> 
> *Balenciaga Mute City in Vert Veronese:* this is my favourite green bag of my collection. I even have a matching wallet.
> View attachment 5351738
> 
> 
> *Coach Tate 18 in Amazone Green*
> View attachment 5351739
> 
> 
> *Coach Willow in Amazone Green
> View attachment 5351740
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Clio in Eden Green
> View attachment 5351743
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in Foresta
> View attachment 5351745
> *
> 
> No longer in my collection:
> 
> Polene Numero Un (given to mom)
> View attachment 5351746
> 
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair (given to mom)
> View attachment 5351747
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Minerva (sold)
> View attachment 5351749
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see all the green bags this week!



Gorgeous bags! Your mom is so lucky to get both Polene and AoL bags!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> I was always slim and athletic (gymnastics / dance / cheer) growing up while she has always been quite obese. She projected her food issues onto me and had me “dieting” (utterly ridiculous and quite unhealthy) from the age of 10.    She also told me and my doctors that I was allergic to many healthy foods I liked (oranges, fish, tomatoes, etc.) simply because she didn’t like them. But for a loving dad, I likely would have ended up anorexic (and 10,000 other things).
> 
> I offer this to say, I get how when things are topsy turvey, it’s easy to use restriction or indulgence with food as a way to feel in control or pampered. What’s worked for me is decades ago, I firmly decided that food was fuel. My body deserves healthy food every day. And, I have to gently protect it from some things. For example, sugars (other than fruit) don’t do well in me. I immediately get sleepy and sad. It’s not worth the momentary indulgence to feel like yuck for 4-6 hours after. Then, I found tons of recipes of healthy foods I loooooove. So eating well is a treat vs a chore or really even an act of discipline. HTH



I'm so sorry you had to endure this growing up.


----------



## DME

OK, I missed blue week all together and have very little green in my collection, so I’m going to cover both today! Here are my blue bags.




Back row: Celine Small Phantom Cabas in Dark Blue, Goyard Saint Louis PM in Sky Blue, Prada Gardener’s Tote in Bluette GHW

Middle row: Prada Odette in Bluette GHW (Hermès Twilly tied on the handle)

Front row: Louis Vuitton Speedy Bandouliere 25 Denim Light, Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy WOC in Blue GHW, Louis Vuitton Denim Mini Pleaty, Louis Vuitton Segur Pochette Myrtille

And since I’ve been trying to also catalog my SLGs, I hope you’ll indulge me in sharing a photo of those, too.




Far left column: Louis Vuitton Felicie Card Holder Insert Marine Rouge, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte Key Pouch Marine Rouge, Louis Vuitton Epi Card Holder Myrtille, Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy Card Holder in Blue GHW

Near left column: Louis Vuitton Mahina Key Pouch Very Lagoon, Louis Vuitton Mahina Key Pouch Navy Blue, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte Key Pouch Navy Nacre, Dior Lady Dior Card Holder in Sunflower SHW

Near right column: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Card Holder Two-Tone, Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Folding Card Holder in Blue, Louis Vuitton Taiga Pocket Organizer Cobalt

Far right column: Burberry Small Zip Pouch in Light Blue, Burberry Medium Zip Pouch in Light Green, Loewe Coin Cardholder in Crystal Blue/Lime Yellow SHW


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## afroken

Katinahat said:


> How did I miss this! Love the nails too.
> 
> My flesh is weak too. I gave up crisps and strictly limited chocolate, cake and coke (my downfall) for a whole year in 2020. I eventually got so obsessed, when I was ill, I lost way too much weight. Now I can’t stop eating them again so too much is back on. I’m either in obsessive control or I’m not in control at all. There is no happy medium.
> 
> Congratulations! This sounds so good! A noble thing to do and enjoyable with such wise guidance. Thanks for sharing it! I’d love to be a part of something like this. My yoga is a solitary session unless I do it with children to teach them. I tried a class and didn’t like it.
> 
> I’m like this with galaxy Minstrels or Cadburys mini eggs. Mustn’t buy them!
> 
> You have done brilliantly! You don’t have to force yourself to like the self-care. Just acknowledge and accept how you feel and keep experimenting.
> 
> Fortunately I don’t like peanut butter or this thread would have me reaching for this other chocolate! Not sure if we have them here.
> 
> Ooo, how exciting. I hope it works out and we can see it!!
> 
> Wow you have gorgeous greens! I can see this dark shade is really your colour! I’d love to see how you style it as I don’t wear green at all. My favourite is your Bal City but they are all lovely. I like the Polene and the Mayfair styles so am curious about why you chose to gift them.


Thank you Kat! Dark green is like a “second black” to me and I wear it with any colour. I find it to be an easy colour to work with, except with neon colours (I think neon colours in general are a little difficult to pair with except black, grey, or white).

I went to see a ballet with my mom a few days ago and I wore the dark green Aspinal Mayfair. She immediately fell in love with it (I got my love of dark green from her, she has an amazing sense of clothes. She has many dark green pieces from many years ago and they still look so stylish.) I tried to persuade her to take my burgundy Aspinal Mayfair but nope! She was dead set on the dark green Mayfair  

As for the Polene Numero Un, I gave that to her because it was too heavy for me and since she drives everywhere (I prefer walking), heavy bags aren’t a problem for her.


JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bags! Your mom is so lucky to get both Polene and AoL bags!


Thanks Jen! I still miss my dark green Aspinal Mayfair  I tried to convince her to take my burgundy Mayfair instead since I like the dark green one better but she only wants the dark green!


----------



## DME

@Sparkletastic and @Katinahat, thank you both for sharing and I’m so sorry you went through that with your mothers. Unfortunately I can relate, as my mother sounds similar. I struggle every day with body image issues from my childhood (my dad was equally unkind). I’m trying to do better by my DD to stop the cycle. Hugs to you both - and to the others here who have also shared their stories. I only wish I could get past this with my mother (kudos to @880 for getting to a better place with her mom), but I suspect that’s never going to happen. Sad? Yes. But I also just don’t need the added drama in my life.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> You and I are stubborn
> 
> I went to a ballet school and had to be weighed every Monday so was too worried to go up or down . The school brought in the measure to counter anyone anorexic or unhealthily diets but of course it neither prevented eating disorders nor made us relaxed about eating in any way.


I’ve heard of this kind of thing but never known anyone who experienced it. It still happens in some places. It’s  unbelievably awful that anyone could do this to children. I’m sorry it happened to you. 


DME said:


> OK, I missed blue week all together and have very little green in my collection, so I’m going to cover both today! Here are my blue bags.
> 
> View attachment 5352272
> 
> 
> Back row: Celine Small Phantom Cabas in Dark Blue, Goyard Saint Louis PM in Sky Blue, Prada Gardener’s Tote in Bluette GHW
> 
> Middle row: Prada Odette in Bluette GHW (Hermès Twilly tied on the handle)
> 
> Front row: Louis Vuitton Speedy Bandouliere 25 Denim Light, Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy WOC in Blue GHW, Louis Vuitton Denim Mini Pleaty, Louis Vuitton Segur Pochette Myrtille
> 
> And since I’ve been trying to also catalog my SLGs, I hope you’ll indulge me in sharing a photo of those, too.
> 
> View attachment 5352272
> View attachment 5352277
> 
> 
> Far left column: Louis Vuitton Felicie Card Holder Insert Marine Rouge, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte Key Pouch Marine Rouge, Louis Vuitton Epi Card Holder Myrtille, Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy Card Holder in Blue GHW
> 
> Near left column: Louis Vuitton Mahina Key Pouch Very Lagoon, Louis Vuitton Mahina Key Pouch Navy Blue, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte Key Pouch Navy Nacre, Dior Lady Dior Card Holder in Sunflower SHW
> 
> Near right column: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Card Holder Two-Tone, Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Folding Card Holder in Blue, Louis Vuitton Taiga Pocket Organizer Cobalt
> 
> Far right column: Burberry Small Zip Pouch in Light Blue, Burberry Medium Zip Pouch in Light Green, Loewe Coin Cardholder in Crystal Blue/Lime Yellow SHW


You have some truly beautiful bags and SLGs. Thanks for sharing them. I’m drawn to your Prada bags and the Chanel boy! 


afroken said:


> Thank you Kat! Dark green is like a “second black” to me and I wear it with any colour. I find it to be an easy colour to work with, except with neon colours (I think neon colours in general are a little difficult to pair with except black, grey, or white).
> 
> I went to see a ballet with my mom a few days ago and I wore the dark green Aspinal Mayfair. She immediately fell in love with it (I got my love of dark green from her, she has an amazing sense of clothes. She has many dark green pieces from many years ago and they still look so stylish.) I tried to persuade her to take my burgundy Aspinal Mayfair but nope! She was dead set on the dark green Mayfair
> 
> As for the Polene Numero Un, I gave that to her because it was too heavy for me and since she drives everywhere (I prefer walking), heavy bags aren’t a problem for her.
> 
> Thanks Jen! I still miss my dark green Aspinal Mayfair  I tried to convince her to take my burgundy Mayfair instead since I like the dark green one better but she only wants the dark green!


Very interesting that it works like a black for you. I did wonder if it might. Probably more versatile than navy which I feel doesn’t work with black (some people disagree). 

There have been a lot of post about difficult relationships with Ms today including mine. It sounds like you have a great relationship with yours? Going to the ballet together and giving her a bag you still like. Sounds very special! You are clearly a very kind daughter.

@DME I am so sorry you have a similar story! Thanks for sharing too. It’s so hard isn’t it. I’m in exactly the same position of avoiding the drama where possible although my old therapist was helping me with trying to enforce some boundaries where my M is really inappropriate. I’m also terrified of that cycle and work hard on positive relationships with my DDs.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I cannot speak for  @Sparkletastic, but the green I was thinking of was an iridescent dark forest emerald mini, two of which I saw listed for resale recently for 16K and 20K USD respectively. I am also one of the minority that  prefers lamb skin or aged calf to caviar leather.
> 
> it’s color was similar to the darker green in your gucci above
> 
> I think that one was sold by carousel four years ago for 5600 USD ( I have never bought from carousel so hope that no one, casually reading this statement, take my link as an endorsement of authenticity re carousel or any of its sellers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BNIB Chanel Mini Rectangular Iridescent Green caviar with LightGold Hardware!
> 
> 
> S$5,800 | Condition: New | BNIB Chanel Mini Rectangular Iridescent Green caviar with LightGold Hardware! from new collection!! Fullset with receipt OOS everywhere!! $5800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carousell.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *there was a reissue in a dark metallic forest green, ruthenium (or dark silver hw) that I also missed. Since I usually prefer darkened silver or so black HW, that is what I would have preferred*



That's ringing bells. Sounds like a combo I may have made-made up in my dreams though


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I’ve heard of this kind of thing but never known anyone who experienced it. It still happens in some places. It’s  unbelievably awful that anyone could do this to children. I’m sorry it happened to you.
> 
> You have some truly beautiful bags and SLGs. Thanks for sharing them. I’m drawn to your Prada bags and the Chanel boy!
> 
> Very interesting that it works like a black for you. I did wonder if it might. Probably more versatile than navy which I feel doesn’t work with black (some people disagree).
> 
> There have been a lot of post about difficult relationships with Ms today including mine. It sounds like you have a great relationship with yours? Going to the ballet together and giving her a bag you still like. Sounds very special! You are clearly a very kind daughter.
> 
> @DME I am so sorry you have a similar story! Thanks for sharing too. It’s so hard isn’t it. I’m in exactly the same position of avoiding the drama where possible although my old therapist was helping me with trying to enforce some boundaries where my M is really inappropriate. I’m also terrified of that cycle and work hard on positive relationships with my DDs.



I’m not sure if the photos do the colors justice (never mind the fact that I’m a terrible photographer), but the two Prada and the Chanel are very, very similar in color. It’s my favorite blue, actually! And thank you for the kind words, both about my bags and my mother issues. If you figure out way to draw those boundaries without angering your mom, please do share, as I’m sure I could learn from you. Right now we only speak when it’s necessary and often only by text. I can’t handle anything more. I would like to change that, but I’m also not willing to deal with the crap to make it happen. So, yes, boundaries.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> My flesh is weak too. I gave up crisps and strictly limited chocolate, cake and coke (my downfall) for a whole year in 2020. I eventually got so obsessed, when I was ill, I lost way too much weight. Now I can’t stop eating them again so too much is back on. I’m either in obsessive control or I’m not in control at all. There is no happy medium.


Oh, I am very familiar with no happy medium! When I´m dedicated I don´t have to eat at all and will actually gag from snacks, sweets, crisps and soft drinks...  but once I do eat I will snack too... oops, the bag of cereal is gone... 
Coke/ Pepsi by the way is my downfall too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Green week....
My green bags are still the same as last year. All vintage...


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> I cannot speak for  @Sparkletastic, but the green I was thinking of was an iridescent dark forest emerald mini, two of which I saw listed for resale recently for 16K and 20K USD respectively. I am also one of the minority that  prefers lamb skin or aged calf to caviar leather.
> 
> it’s color was similar to the darker green in your gucci above
> 
> I think that one was sold by carousel four years ago for 5600 USD ( I have never bought from carousel so hope that no one, casually reading this statement, take my link as an endorsement of authenticity re carousel or any of its sellers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BNIB Chanel Mini Rectangular Iridescent Green caviar with LightGold Hardware!
> 
> 
> S$5,800 | Condition: New | BNIB Chanel Mini Rectangular Iridescent Green caviar with LightGold Hardware! from new collection!! Fullset with receipt OOS everywhere!! $5800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carousell.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was a reissue in a dark metallic forest green, ruthenium (or dark silver hw) that I also missed. Since I usually prefer darkened silver or so black HW, that is what I would have preferred



For awhile my HG green bag was a Chanel lambskin dark green mini with shiny ruthenium hardware, also came out a few years ago. My coco handle has cured me from hunting for that bag, but I suspect I will fall prey to another Chanel before it’s all over, especially if they come out with some fairly vivid color in a lambskin.



Katinahat said:


> This is a beautiful tone and style. I assume this one has gone?
> 
> Thanks for sharing this. I’m so sorry about your M. Sounds similar to mine. It so difficult to navigate mother daughter relationships on these terms. My M restricted her food intake throughout my life so was a poor role model. She has no filter and made unkind comments regularly about my weight, clothing choices, lifestyle etc since I was a teen and still does. Yet sometimes she can be kind and helpful so it’s unpredictable. It caused all sorts of issues and probably is part of what drove me into the relationship I had in my late teens/early twenties which is the source of my trauma. My own relationships with my DDs are so much more straightforward. I cherish them.
> 
> I’m glad you found a way to break free from the games and reframed your relationship with food. I definitely haven’t got to that place. Thanks for the ideas. You have given me lots of mental food for thought though. I should try to cut back on sugar and enjoy healthy food!
> 
> Wow! This combination is amazing!
> 
> Thank you! I’m glad shift dress style works for you. It is slightly less forgiving on my pear shape. This is great advice: our reactions are good so we need to trust them. It’s a good lesson.
> 
> Thanks! I’d love silver converse! DMs are a great idea too. DD2 has white patent ones!
> 
> Good you can talk to your mother now and see the issues together. No way I can do that!!



Yes it’s gone… I stalked it for awhile but hesitated to spend the money when I’d never seen the color in person. Plus, I had the mini peekaboo in another color at one point and sold it bc it was a little hard to get in and out of.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Green week....
> My green bags are still the same as last year. All vintage...
> 
> View attachment 5352359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352360
> View attachment 5352361
> View attachment 5352362


What is the third one down with the little red closure  at the top? It is so pretty.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> OK, I missed blue week all together and have very little green in my collection, so I’m going to cover both today! Here are my blue bags.
> 
> View attachment 5352272
> 
> 
> Back row: Celine Small Phantom Cabas in Dark Blue, Goyard Saint Louis PM in Sky Blue, Prada Gardener’s Tote in Bluette GHW
> 
> Middle row: Prada Odette in Bluette GHW (Hermès Twilly tied on the handle)
> 
> Front row: Louis Vuitton Speedy Bandouliere 25 Denim Light, Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy WOC in Blue GHW, Louis Vuitton Denim Mini Pleaty, Louis Vuitton Segur Pochette Myrtille
> 
> And since I’ve been trying to also catalog my SLGs, I hope you’ll indulge me in sharing a photo of those, too.
> 
> View attachment 5352277
> 
> 
> Far left column: Louis Vuitton Felicie Card Holder Insert Marine Rouge, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte Key Pouch Marine Rouge, Louis Vuitton Epi Card Holder Myrtille, Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy Card Holder in Blue GHW
> 
> Near left column: Louis Vuitton Mahina Key Pouch Very Lagoon, Louis Vuitton Mahina Key Pouch Navy Blue, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte Key Pouch Navy Nacre, Dior Lady Dior Card Holder in Sunflower SHW
> 
> Near right column: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Card Holder Two-Tone, Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Folding Card Holder in Blue, Louis Vuitton Taiga Pocket Organizer Cobalt
> 
> Far right column: Burberry Small Zip Pouch in Light Blue, Burberry Medium Zip Pouch in Light Green, Loewe Coin Cardholder in Crystal Blue/Lime Yellow SHW


Love your blues. The Chanel woc is stunning.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> You and I are stubborn
> 
> I went to a ballet school and had to be weighed every Monday so was too worried to go up or down . The school brought in the measure to counter anyone anorexic or unhealthily diets but of course it neither prevented eating disorders nor made us relaxed about eating in any way.


Yes, stubborn is a GOOD thing! 

Those weekly weigh-ins sound super-stressful. Does that still happen in ballet schools? I know that gymnasts are prone to eating disorders; I would imagine it would be a risk for ballet students as well.


----------



## Jereni

My greens for the color week. I want many more greens in my collection - an emerald green, a dark hunter green, a khaki or celery green… but these are what I have for now.

Chanel coco handle



Celine belt bag


----------



## ElainePG

I used to own this green bag (Mulberry Alexa in Pheasant Green) but last year I finally passed it along because it was MUCH to heavy for me. I was sad to let it go… such a lovely bag… but I'm at the point where I refuse to wear clothes that hurt. Pants that bind in all the wrong places, shoes that pinch, and bags that are too heavy.




I missed having a green bag, though. So last month, after @dcooney4 posted her bag from Go Forth Goods, I treated myself to this mini crossbody in Forest Green.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> How did I miss this! Love the nails too.
> 
> My flesh is weak too. I gave up crisps and strictly limited chocolate, cake and coke (my downfall) for a whole year in 2020. I eventually got so obsessed, when I was ill, I lost way too much weight. Now I can’t stop eating them again so too much is back on. I’m either in obsessive control or I’m not in control at all. There is no happy medium.
> 
> Congratulations! This sounds so good! A noble thing to do and enjoyable with such wise guidance. Thanks for sharing it! I’d love to be a part of something like this. My yoga is a solitary session unless I do it with children to teach them. I tried a class and didn’t like it.
> 
> I’m like this with galaxy Minstrels or Cadburys mini eggs. Mustn’t buy them!
> 
> You have done brilliantly! You don’t have to force yourself to like the self-care. Just acknowledge and accept how you feel and keep experimenting.
> 
> Fortunately I don’t like peanut butter or this thread would have me reaching for this other chocolate! Not sure if we have them here.
> 
> Ooo, how exciting. I hope it works out and we can see it!!
> 
> Wow you have gorgeous greens! I can see this dark shade is really your colour! I’d love to see how you style it as I don’t wear green at all. My favourite is your Bal City but they are all lovely. I like the Polene and the Mayfair styles so am curious about why you chose to gift them.


I'm obsessive with food too. I told my husband I'm like an alcoholic. I'm fine when I'm not eating but once I have that first bite I want more. When I tell myself I can't have something, I want it more. 

I like peanut butter but only the natural stuff with nothing in it but peanuts, not even salt, and I hate peanut butter in sweet things, like peanut butter cookies or peanut butter cups.

I took a yoga class many years ago and got so relaxed I fell asleep. Classes generally aren't for me. I live in a small town where there aren't a lot of options nearby anyway. I really should start watching yoga videos.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> *Green* week
> 
> You must be sick of seeing these. The only green bag that's gone (couple of years ago) is a Prada convertible backpack/shoulder bag. I still have my olive Prada 'bum bag'.
> 
> Green is much more popular than it used to be. I remember buying that mid-00s Gucci Jade bag and was taken instantly by the colour. The only colours I don't like for bags are light and pastel, I think that's why I didn't wear the Prada backpack.
> 
> H Garden Party in Bambou phw
> 
> View attachment 5351827
> 
> 
> Gucci Horse-bit Chain in Jade with rg hw
> 
> View attachment 5351828
> 
> 
> Gucci crocodile double-chain bag (1960s)
> 
> View attachment 5351831
> 
> 
> Gucci Malachite, hand-painted python Interlocking with G-detail
> 
> View attachment 5351830
> 
> 
> Gucci Olive and web-stripe Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5351832
> 
> 
> Pickett London Jade ostrich crossbody (I did know the name but I've forgotten)
> View attachment 5351833
> 
> 
> Hermes Bambou Plume 32
> View attachment 5351834


Nope, not tired of seeing these! They are beautiful. It's hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Marmotte said:


> My Alkemé Atelier bag - need to use it more this year!
> 
> View attachment 5352001


What a unique and beautiful bag!


----------



## afroken

Katinahat said:


> I’ve heard of this kind of thing but never known anyone who experienced it. It still happens in some places. It’s  unbelievably awful that anyone could do this to children. I’m sorry it happened to you.
> 
> You have some truly beautiful bags and SLGs. Thanks for sharing them. I’m drawn to your Prada bags and the Chanel boy!
> 
> Very interesting that it works like a black for you. I did wonder if it might. Probably more versatile than navy which I feel doesn’t work with black (some people disagree).
> 
> There have been a lot of post about difficult relationships with Ms today including mine. It sounds like you have a great relationship with yours? Going to the ballet together and giving her a bag you still like. Sounds very special! You are clearly a very kind daughter.
> 
> @DME I am so sorry you have a similar story! Thanks for sharing too. It’s so hard isn’t it. I’m in exactly the same position of avoiding the drama where possible although my old therapist was helping me with trying to enforce some boundaries where my M is really inappropriate. I’m also terrified of that cycle and work hard on positive relationships with my DDs.


My relationship with my parents are not flawless, we don’t see eye to eye on a lot of things. But we’ve given up trying to convince each other otherwise. I have a lot of hobbies in common with my parents - fashion and arts with my mom, food and cooking with my dad - so we bond over these shared passions. Over the years we’ve all learned to navigate through disagreements and drop/change a topic when we sense a conflict arising between us. We meet up weekly either to have dinner together or do an activity together, and this arrangement has made our relationship much closer than when I was still living at home during university.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Yes, stubborn is a GOOD thing!
> 
> Those weekly weigh-ins sound super-stressful. Does that still happen in ballet schools? I know that gymnasts are prone to eating disorders; I would imagine it would be a risk for ballet students as well.



Not meaning to be controversial, but many boys and girls that are driven, obsessive and perfectionist are often drawn to ballet (and gymnastics). unfortunately they are also the same traits that makes them prone to eating disorders and therefore predisposed. I can't speak about gymnastics, but other qualities that make dancers great (not just good) should be more emphasised earlier (musicality, intelligence, artistry expressiveness, attention to detail, flexibility, strength, energy, ability to accept routine etc). 

There is far too much attention from the media and many fans on ballet as a very extreme sport rather than an art form. I see it in the comments on Youtube all the time and the emphasis on competition dancing. 

Schools organisations and parties have to weigh children to monitor to appease people who seem to have an even more unhealthy obsession with dancers' bodies. Prix de Lausanne included. 

From their website part of their mission is: 

To preserve their health by applying a strict health policy: eating habits and body mass index are scrutinized before the competition.
These are students 15-18. 

That would be impossible without weighing the dancers before the competition. Mostly what it does, is make the dancers even more self-conscious, compare themselves to other dancers, try to conform to BMI 'science' which was not created for athletes or dancers since muscles weigh heavier than fat. A dancer can easily be dangerously underweight and have a reasonable BMI, and they are already over 20% lighter than other average teens of the same age. The way that dancing has gone in the last 10 years is closer to gymnastics, the more sensational aspects are expected as standard, whereas the musicality artistry and expressiveness is mostly sadly lacking. 

The majority of dancers eat whatever they like, it's more a problem of _when_ to eat because the only time they can relax after the last rehearsal or even show. 

I have lost friends due to anorexia, the dancing wasn't their (only) problem. I have a vintage book called _Competing with the Sylph _that's from a doctor's POV but pretty much blames dancing for everything. So 'outsiders' thinking about these issues hasn't really changed nor helped. The only thing that may help is to teach children that balletic perfection is not just an ever increasing or decreasing number x infinity but rather the ability to transport audiences to another world with a simple gesture or radiating character.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> My greens for the color week. I want many more greens in my collection - an emerald green, a dark hunter green, a khaki or celery green… but these are what I have for now.
> 
> Chanel coco handle
> View attachment 5352483
> 
> 
> Celine belt bag
> View attachment 5352485



These are lovely unusual greens


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I used to own this green bag (Mulberry Alexa in Pheasant Green) but last year I finally passed it along because it was MUCH to heavy for me. I was sad to let it go… such a lovely bag… but I'm at the point where I refuse to wear clothes that hurt. Pants that bind in all the wrong places, shoes that pinch, and bags that are too heavy.
> 
> View attachment 5352478
> 
> 
> I missed having a green bag, though. So last month, after @dcooney4 posted her bag from Go Forth Goods, I treated myself to this mini crossbody in Forest Green.
> 
> View attachment 5352484



So sorry to hear about your lovely Mulberry but you're right, why should we suffer? 

Does the Forest green GFGs match your expectations and fill the Mulberry's hole?


----------



## papertiger

Gucci bag should be arriving tomorrow, at least that's what the tracking says...

Gap in the bag wardrobe: Not seeing any gym bags that I like at all. They are all hideous, heavy, impractical or flimsy. Also why would I want just to carry a may by itself? I can roll it under my arm and carry it equally as well, what I need is a bag that carries everything I need together. Have you seen anything @Sparkletastic ?


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> *Green* week
> 
> You must be sick of seeing these. The only green bag that's gone (couple of years ago) is a Prada convertible backpack/shoulder bag. I still have my olive Prada 'bum bag'.
> 
> Green is much more popular than it used to be. I remember buying that mid-00s Gucci Jade bag and was taken instantly by the colour. The only colours I don't like for bags are light and pastel, I think that's why I didn't wear the Prada backpack.
> 
> H Garden Party in Bambou phw
> 
> View attachment 5351827
> 
> 
> Gucci Horse-bit Chain in Jade with rg hw
> 
> View attachment 5351828
> 
> 
> Gucci crocodile double-chain bag (1960s)
> 
> View attachment 5351831
> 
> 
> Gucci Malachite, hand-painted python Interlocking with G-detail
> 
> View attachment 5351830
> 
> 
> Gucci Olive and web-stripe Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5351832
> 
> 
> Pickett London Jade ostrich crossbody (I did know the name but I've forgotten)
> View attachment 5351833
> 
> 
> Hermes Bambou Plume 32
> View attachment 5351834





Marmotte said:


> The Gucci Malachite
> My Alkemé Atelier bag - need to use it more this year!
> 
> View attachment 5352001


Beautiful pairing!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Green week....
> My green bags are still the same as last year. All vintage...
> 
> View attachment 5352359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352360
> View attachment 5352361
> View attachment 5352362


I love that first green!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> *Green* week
> 
> You must be sick of seeing these. The only green bag that's gone (couple of years ago) is a Prada convertible backpack/shoulder bag. I still have my olive Prada 'bum bag'.
> 
> Green is much more popular than it used to be. I remember buying that mid-00s Gucci Jade bag and was taken instantly by the colour. The only colours I don't like for bags are light and pastel, I think that's why I didn't wear the Prada backpack.
> 
> H Garden Party in Bambou phw
> 
> View attachment 5351827
> 
> 
> Gucci Horse-bit Chain in Jade with rg hw
> 
> View attachment 5351828
> 
> 
> Gucci crocodile double-chain bag (1960s)
> 
> View attachment 5351831
> 
> 
> Gucci Malachite, hand-painted python Interlocking with G-detail
> 
> View attachment 5351830
> 
> 
> Gucci Olive and web-stripe Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 5351832
> 
> 
> Pickett London Jade ostrich crossbody (I did know the name but I've forgotten)
> View attachment 5351833
> 
> 
> Hermes Bambou Plume 32
> View attachment 5351834


That crocodile double chain bag!  Wow. Now you have to tell me all about that bag. 
And I love the vibrant green of your garden party!

I found the YouTube channel I mentioned earlier.  I was researching the Cartier Tank watch and came upon her video of the Tank watch, and discovered that she had made a few other videos about iconic fashion items and houses that I found very interesting.  I don't know how to post a link but if anyone wants to watch, just type Kate Young, Hello Fashion in the YouTube search bar.

Watching her video on LV, I learnt that the Alma bag (not the small BB size) was originally commissioned by Coco Chanel because she wanted a dome shaped bag.  I never knew that.  Or that the Gucci flora print was originally commissioned for Grace Kelly as a scarf.  In her video on Dior, she talks about how Christian Dior loved perfume and didn't think a look was complete without a fragrance; that perfume is part of the ambience.   Anyway, they're interesting to watch for a historical perspective.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Not meaning to be controversial, but many boys and girls that are driven, obsessive and perfectionist are often drawn to ballet (and gymnastics). unfortunately they are also the same traits that makes them prone to eating disorders and therefore predisposed. I can't speak about gymnastics, but other qualities that make dancers great (not just good) should be more emphasised earlier (musicality, intelligence, artistry expressiveness, attention to detail, flexibility, strength, energy, ability to accept routine etc).
> 
> There is far too much attention from the media and many fans on ballet as a very extreme sport rather than an art form. I see it in the comments on Youtube all the time and the emphasis on competition dancing.
> 
> Schools organisations and parties have to weigh children to monitor to appease people who seem to have an even more unhealthy obsession with dancers' bodies. Prix de Lausanne included.
> 
> From their website part of their mission is:
> 
> To preserve their health by applying a strict health policy: eating habits and body mass index are scrutinized before the competition.
> These are students 15-18.
> 
> That would be impossible without weighing the dancers before the competition. Mostly what it does, is make the dancers even more self-conscious, compare themselves to other dancers, try to conform to BMI 'science' which was not created for athletes or dancers since muscles weigh heavier than fat. A dancer can easily be dangerously underweight and have a reasonable BMI, and they are already over 20% lighter than other average teens of the same age. The way that dancing has gone in the last 10 years is closer to gymnastics, the more sensational aspects are expected as standard, whereas the musicality artistry and expressiveness is mostly sadly lacking.
> 
> The majority of dancers eat whatever they like, it's more a problem of _when_ to eat because the only time they can relax after the last rehearsal or even show.
> 
> I have lost friends due to anorexia, the dancing wasn't their (only) problem. I have a vintage book called _Competing with the Sylph _that's from a doctor's POV but pretty much blames dancing for everything. So 'outsiders' thinking about these issues hasn't really changed nor helped. The only thing that may help is to teach children that balletic perfection is not just an ever increasing or decreasing number x infinity but rather the ability to transport audiences to another world with a simple gesture or radiating character.


I didn't know ANY of this. It makes so much sense, though. 

I did lose a college acquaintance to anorexia. She died after she dropped out of college, so it was all hushed up, but word got out. Thinking back on the little I knew of her story, I understand what you mean about there being a whole host of complicated problems. And in those days, so little was known. I hope there's more help available now.

I love what you said about teaching children that balletic perfection (really any performance art, yes?) is the ability to transport the audience to another world.


----------



## Cordeliere

There has been discussion on this thread about Ukraine and how badly we all feel for the Ukrainians.   Information comes from unexpected sources.   DH and I made a purchase of a piece of art from an American company.   Much to our surprise, we received an email from that company with this information about charities supporting Ukraine and about sources of information about the war.   DH and I gave to Care International and started following the war news from the Kyiv Independent.   DH also follows the war news on BBC, NYT, and Fox News.  Not that we are news junkies or anything.

I like the Kyiv Independent because they have a running chronology of the war that tells how many Russian planes, helicopters, tanks, etc. they take out each day.  It tells what ground has been lost and what ground has been reclaimed.  It tells deaths of Ukrainian citizens and Russian military deaths (currently reported at 12,000) and captures.   I like this information because I can judge how things are going on my own.   What I learn makes me feel better about how the war is going.  

So passing this on to others who may want to donate or follow the war in more detail. * I don't expect the links below to work since it was copied from an email, but I am sure you can find where to donate or follow by googling.


DONATE*
Ukrainians have put together a list of organizations where you can donate to help people affected by the crisis. Those organizations include:
*1. Medical Supplies and Humanitarian Aid*

*United Help Ukraine *receives and distributes donations, food, and medical supplies to internally displaced Ukrainians, anyone affected by the conflict, and the families of wounded or killed soldiers. Donate here. 
*Nova Ukraine*, a Ukraine-based nonprofit, provides citizens with everything from baby food and hygiene products, to clothes and household supplies. Donate here.
*People in Need* is providing humanitarian aid to over 200,000 people on the ground. For those most in need, they provide food packages, emergency shelter, safe access to drinking water, hygiene items, and coal for heating. Donate here. 
*The Ukrainian Red Cross* does loads of humanitarian work, from aiding refugees to training doctors. Donate here.
*International Medical Corps *is on the front lines and prepared to help citizens with emergency health care services, as well as mental health and psychosocial support. The agency is also keeping the pandemic top of mind throughout the crisis by priotitizing COVID-19 awareness and prevention services, to help keep displaced citizens safe from the pandemic. Donate here. 
*CARE International *is responding to the crisis by providing Ukrainians in need with food, hygeine kits, psychosocial support services, access to water, and access to cash. Donate here. 
*2. Helping Children Affected by War*

*UNICEF Ukraine* is repairing schools damaged by the bombings and providing an emergency response to children affected by the conflict. Donate here.
*3. Supporting Journalism*

*The Kyiv Independent*describes itself as “created by journalists who were fired from the Kyiv Post for defending editorial independence.” You can help keep the curtains up for the independent Ukrainian English-language media outlet by donating to its Patreon or GoFundMe fundraiser. 
*Ukraine World* is an independent English-language multimedia project that emerged from a volunteer initiative helping international journalists during the 2014 “Revolution of Dignity.” Support it by donating to its Patreon. 
*4. Supporting Refugees*
Of course, for many Ukrainians, the threat of full-scale war is driving them to seek safety in neighboring countries.
In a statement, Filippo Grandi, the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, said: “We have already seen reports of casualties and people starting to flee their homes to seek safety.”
Accordingly, the United Nations refugee agency (UNHCR) has stepped up its operations and is working with governments in neighboring countries "calling on them to keep borders open to those seeking safety and protection.” Germany has already offered Poland help with refugees.
You can help support refugees by donating here. 

*5. Follow the News Regarding the Ongoing Situation With Trustworthy Sources: *

*The Kyiv Independent *
The Kyiv Independent has been a leading voice on the front lines, covering a timeline of ongoing events since the beginning and highlighting those who have been most affected by the violent attack. The English-language outlet is continuously reporting on how the invasion and conflict are impacting citizens, the economy, as well as Ukrainian foreign politics. Keep up to date on its website here, or on the Twitter page here. 

*The New Voice of Ukraine*
Covering news in three different languages — English, Ukrainian, and Russian — the New Voice of Ukraine has not only covered breaking news, but has released informative analyses on the situation that detail how the situation led to this point, and is continuously publishing op-eds by Ukranian scholars and experts that help to give a view of tone of the situation. Read more on its website here.

*Ukraine World*
While Ukraine World is not posting breaking news and timeline updates on its website, it is very active on its social media accounts. Its independent journalists on the front lines have gathered first-hand footage, and it is using its account to share other informative sources that its followers can refer to in order to keep up to date. Follow Ukraine World here. 

*Kyiv Post*
The Kyiv Post is the only non-independent media outlet on this list, and it is important that those following state-funded outlets are aware that they are affiliated with the state. Having said that, the outlet has been at the forefront of delivering breaking news directly from government and national offices, releasing statements from ministry officials, military leads, and other dignitaries. You can read more on its website here, or follow it on Twitter here.

*6. Follow Informational Accounts on Social Media:*
If your first source for receiving and consuming news is social media, then follow these accounts and turn on your notifications to stay enlightened on breaking stories as well as ways you can help citizens. 

*Stand With Ukraine*
Uploading concise, yet well-informed Instagram posts and stories, Stand With Ukraine is a community page that has been dedicated to sharing knowledge wrap-ups based on the ongoing situation, as well as ways that followers can support citizens from wherever they are. You can follow it here. 

*Svidomi *
Get updates on the ongoing conflict as they happen from this Instagram account — the English version of a Ukrainian social media-based media outlet — which is sharing brief, yet frequent posts about exactly what is happening on the front lines, and who is being most impacted. Stay informed by following the account here. 

*Ukranians in Solidarity*
This is an Instagram account that has posted digestible information on how followers can support Ukrainian citizens, and has used the platform to upload messages of solidarity for citizens in the country. Previously the account has been used to stand in solidarity with the Black Lives Matter movement, and taught Ukrainian citizens how to be an ally to people of color. Give it a follow here. 

*7. FIND OUT MORE ABOUT THE SITUATION*
If this is the first you’re hearing about the crisis in Ukraine and you want to learn more about the background to the situation read this Kyiv Post article, “10 popular misconceptions about Ukraine debunked”; watch Netflix’s documentary _Winter On Fire: Ukraine's Fight for Freedom_; and listen to this podcast by Ukraine World on how Russia uses disinformation as an instrument of war.

*8. JOIN A PEACE PROTEST*
If you’re following and keeping up to date with the ongoing situation on the ground, but you’re still wanting to do more and/or you don’t have the financial means to donate, consider joining demonstrators around the world  — from London to Tokyo — who have taken to the streets to protest Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. Find your nearest demonstration here.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> Just checking: It's not This green Chanel ?


No. It’s this iridescent emerald green. I think it’s 18s. I’d love a medium, rectangular mini or WOC. A jumbo is too much for me in this color. If any other brands put out a bag in this color, please pm me. 

I’m honestly shocked it was popular.  I thought I was one of the very few people who would ever like a green bag.  But, it’s outrageously highly priced because it’s very much sought after  
	

		
			
		

		
	





papertiger said:


> 'My' H green is usually Bambou. I love Vert Vertigo but it was a little too much like Emerald.
> 
> And since we're talking about mothers, it may be because emerald (she had a LV Epi Noe) fuchsia, magenta, royal blue and other jewel colours were so 'her' even wearing pink lipstick makes feel weird (her sig colour was YSL No. 19). In sunlight Bambou is slightly more 'leafy'.
> 
> I've never voiced this 'out loud', but I  think my mother and sister had a codependency around food. They went on diets and 'cheated' together.  My mother was diabetic and my sister is usually trying to watch her weight.  They'd both go visiting each other with packets and boxes 'just in case there were other visitors'. It was basically sabotage.


Kudos to you for avoiding the influences of their influence and that of dance. 


ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry you had to go through those negative food & body messages from your mother when you were a child, @Sparkletastic . You were wise to reframe them for yourself when you got a bit older… and thank heavens for your loving dad!


I was very lucky to have him. And, I also need to give credit to DH. Even when I gained an enormous amount of weight with my pregnancies, he never said one negative word. No matter what size I am, I’m always beautiful. It may not have always been factually true but what your loved ones tell you seeps into your soul.


Katinahat said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I’m so sorry about your M. Sounds similar to mine. It so difficult to navigate mother daughter relationships on these terms. My M restricted her food intake throughout my life so was a poor role model. She has no filter and made unkind comments regularly about my weight, clothing choices, lifestyle etc since I was a teen and still does. Yet sometimes she can be kind and helpful so it’s unpredictable. It caused all sorts of issues and probably is part of what drove me into the relationship I had in my late teens/early twenties which is the source of my trauma. My own relationships with my DDs are so much more straightforward. I cherish them.
> 
> I’m glad you found a way to break free from the games and reframed your relationship with food. I definitely haven’t got to that place. Thanks for the ideas. You have given me lots of mental food for thought though. I should try to cut back on sugar and enjoy healthy food!
> 
> Wow! This combination is amazing!
> 
> Thank you! I’m glad shift dress style works for you. It is slightly less forgiving on my pear shape. This is great advice: our reactions are good so we need to trust them. It’s a good lesson.
> 
> Thanks! I’d love silver converse! DMs are a great idea too. DD2 has white patent ones!
> 
> Good you can talk to your mother now and see the issues together. No way I can do that!!


Give yourself grace on the food issue. We address each issue as we have room. I may have “solved” the food issue decades ago but I have a loud, noisy parade of other foolishness in my brain that I’m still working on. I love that everyone on this thread is so gracious with each other as we make progress not just on handbag management but the totality of life as well. 


papertiger said:


> You and I are stubborn
> 
> I went to a ballet school and had to be weighed every Monday so was too worried to go up or down . The school brought in the measure to counter anyone anorexic or unhealthily diets but of course it neither prevented eating disorders nor made us relaxed about eating in any way.


Stubborn sounds negative. I call it determined and persistent!


DME said:


> OK, I missed blue week all together and have very little green in my collection, so I’m going to cover both today! Here are my blue bags.
> 
> View attachment 5352272
> 
> 
> Back row: Celine Small Phantom Cabas in Dark Blue, Goyard Saint Louis PM in Sky Blue, Prada Gardener’s Tote in Bluette GHW
> 
> Middle row: Prada Odette in Bluette GHW (Hermès Twilly tied on the handle)
> 
> Front row: Louis Vuitton Speedy Bandouliere 25 Denim Light, Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy WOC in Blue GHW, Louis Vuitton Denim Mini Pleaty, Louis Vuitton Segur Pochette Myrtille
> 
> And since I’ve been trying to also catalog my SLGs, I hope you’ll indulge me in sharing a photo of those, too.
> 
> View attachment 5352277
> 
> 
> Far left column: Louis Vuitton Felicie Card Holder Insert Marine Rouge, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte Key Pouch Marine Rouge, Louis Vuitton Epi Card Holder Myrtille, Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy Card Holder in Blue GHW
> 
> Near left column: Louis Vuitton Mahina Key Pouch Very Lagoon, Louis Vuitton Mahina Key Pouch Navy Blue, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte Key Pouch Navy Nacre, Dior Lady Dior Card Holder in Sunflower SHW
> 
> Near right column: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Card Holder Two-Tone, Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Folding Card Holder in Blue, Louis Vuitton Taiga Pocket Organizer Cobalt
> 
> Far right column: Burberry Small Zip Pouch in Light Blue, Burberry Medium Zip Pouch in Light Green, Loewe Coin Cardholder in Crystal Blue/Lime Yellow SHW


Dear me! Such a tiny photo for such a bounty of beautiful bags!!! I’m going to complain to management if you don’t show these in bigger pics as you wear them.  Yum!


DME said:


> @Sparkletastic and @Katinahat, thank you both for sharing and I’m so sorry you went through that with your mothers. Unfortunately I can relate, as my mother sounds similar. I struggle every day with body image issues from my childhood (my dad was equally unkind). I’m trying to do better by my DD to stop the cycle. Hugs to you both - and to the others here who have also shared their stories. I only wish I could get past this with my mother (kudos to @880 for getting to a better place with her mom), but I suspect that’s never going to happen. Sad? Yes. But I also just don’t need the added drama in my life.


I support you in setting that boundary. You deserve to live in peace and no one’s positional relationship with you is more important than that. 


Jereni said:


> My greens for the color week. I want many more greens in my collection - an emerald green, a dark hunter green, a khaki or celery green… but these are what I have for now.
> 
> Chanel coco handle
> View attachment 5352483
> 
> 
> Celine belt bag
> View attachment 5352485


I adore that Celine. I really crave a pastel bag. This is a lovely example of one that is light and happy but still beautifully sophisticated.


papertiger said:


> Gucci bag should be arriving tomorrow, at least that's what the tracking says...
> 
> Gap in the bag wardrobe: Not seeing any gym bags that I like at all. They are all hideous, heavy, impractical or flimsy. Also why would I want just to carry a may by itself? I can roll it under my arm and carry it equally as well, what I need is a bag that carries everything I need together. Have you seen anything @Sparkletastic ?


I haven’t seen a thing. I’ll keep my eye peeled and report back.


Cordeliere said:


> There has been discussion on this thread about Ukraine and how badly we all feel for the Ukrainians.   Information comes from unexpected sources.   DH and I made a purchase of a piece of art from an American company.   Much to our surprise, we received an email from that company with this information about charities supporting Ukraine and about sources of information about the war.   DH and I gave to Care International and started following the war news from the Kyiv Independent.   DH also follows the war news on BBC, NYT, and Fox News.  Not that we are news junkies or anything.
> 
> I like the Kyiv Independent because they have a running chronology of the war that tells how many Russian planes, helicopters, tanks, etc. they take out each day.  It tells what ground has been lost and what ground has been reclaimed.  It tells deaths of Ukrainian citizens and Russian military deaths (currently reported at 12,000) and captures.   I like this information because I can judge how things are going on my own.   What I learn makes me feel better about how the war is going.
> 
> So passing this on to others who may want to donate or follow the war in more detail. * I don't expect the links below to work since it was copied from an email, but I am sure you can find where to donate or follow by googling.
> 
> 
> DONATE*
> Ukrainians have put together a list of organizations where you can donate to help people affected by the crisis. Those organizations include:
> *1. Medical Supplies and Humanitarian Aid*
> 
> *United Help Ukraine *receives and distributes donations, food, and medical supplies to internally displaced Ukrainians, anyone affected by the conflict, and the families of wounded or killed soldiers. Donate here.
> *Nova Ukraine*, a Ukraine-based nonprofit, provides citizens with everything from baby food and hygiene products, to clothes and household supplies. Donate here.
> *People in Need* is providing humanitarian aid to over 200,000 people on the ground. For those most in need, they provide food packages, emergency shelter, safe access to drinking water, hygiene items, and coal for heating. Donate here.
> *The Ukrainian Red Cross* does loads of humanitarian work, from aiding refugees to training doctors. Donate here.
> *International Medical Corps *is on the front lines and prepared to help citizens with emergency health care services, as well as mental health and psychosocial support. The agency is also keeping the pandemic top of mind throughout the crisis by priotitizing COVID-19 awareness and prevention services, to help keep displaced citizens safe from the pandemic. Donate here.
> *CARE International *is responding to the crisis by providing Ukrainians in need with food, hygeine kits, psychosocial support services, access to water, and access to cash. Donate here.
> *2. Helping Children Affected by War*
> 
> *UNICEF Ukraine* is repairing schools damaged by the bombings and providing an emergency response to children affected by the conflict. Donate here.
> *3. Supporting Journalism*
> 
> *The Kyiv Independent*describes itself as “created by journalists who were fired from the Kyiv Post for defending editorial independence.” You can help keep the curtains up for the independent Ukrainian English-language media outlet by donating to its Patreon or GoFundMe fundraiser.
> *Ukraine World* is an independent English-language multimedia project that emerged from a volunteer initiative helping international journalists during the 2014 “Revolution of Dignity.” Support it by donating to its Patreon.
> *4. Supporting Refugees*
> Of course, for many Ukrainians, the threat of full-scale war is driving them to seek safety in neighboring countries.
> In a statement, Filippo Grandi, the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, said: “We have already seen reports of casualties and people starting to flee their homes to seek safety.”
> Accordingly, the United Nations refugee agency (UNHCR) has stepped up its operations and is working with governments in neighboring countries "calling on them to keep borders open to those seeking safety and protection.” Germany has already offered Poland help with refugees.
> You can help support refugees by donating here.
> 
> *5. Follow the News Regarding the Ongoing Situation With Trustworthy Sources: *
> 
> *The Kyiv Independent *
> The Kyiv Independent has been a leading voice on the front lines, covering a timeline of ongoing events since the beginning and highlighting those who have been most affected by the violent attack. The English-language outlet is continuously reporting on how the invasion and conflict are impacting citizens, the economy, as well as Ukrainian foreign politics. Keep up to date on its website here, or on the Twitter page here.
> 
> *The New Voice of Ukraine*
> Covering news in three different languages — English, Ukrainian, and Russian — the New Voice of Ukraine has not only covered breaking news, but has released informative analyses on the situation that detail how the situation led to this point, and is continuously publishing op-eds by Ukranian scholars and experts that help to give a view of tone of the situation. Read more on its website here.
> 
> *Ukraine World*
> While Ukraine World is not posting breaking news and timeline updates on its website, it is very active on its social media accounts. Its independent journalists on the front lines have gathered first-hand footage, and it is using its account to share other informative sources that its followers can refer to in order to keep up to date. Follow Ukraine World here.
> 
> *Kyiv Post*
> The Kyiv Post is the only non-independent media outlet on this list, and it is important that those following state-funded outlets are aware that they are affiliated with the state. Having said that, the outlet has been at the forefront of delivering breaking news directly from government and national offices, releasing statements from ministry officials, military leads, and other dignitaries. You can read more on its website here, or follow it on Twitter here.
> 
> *6. Follow Informational Accounts on Social Media:*
> If your first source for receiving and consuming news is social media, then follow these accounts and turn on your notifications to stay enlightened on breaking stories as well as ways you can help citizens.
> 
> *Stand With Ukraine*
> Uploading concise, yet well-informed Instagram posts and stories, Stand With Ukraine is a community page that has been dedicated to sharing knowledge wrap-ups based on the ongoing situation, as well as ways that followers can support citizens from wherever they are. You can follow it here.
> 
> *Svidomi *
> Get updates on the ongoing conflict as they happen from this Instagram account — the English version of a Ukrainian social media-based media outlet — which is sharing brief, yet frequent posts about exactly what is happening on the front lines, and who is being most impacted. Stay informed by following the account here.
> 
> *Ukranians in Solidarity*
> This is an Instagram account that has posted digestible information on how followers can support Ukrainian citizens, and has used the platform to upload messages of solidarity for citizens in the country. Previously the account has been used to stand in solidarity with the Black Lives Matter movement, and taught Ukrainian citizens how to be an ally to people of color. Give it a follow here.
> 
> *7. FIND OUT MORE ABOUT THE SITUATION*
> If this is the first you’re hearing about the crisis in Ukraine and you want to learn more about the background to the situation read this Kyiv Post article, “10 popular misconceptions about Ukraine debunked”; watch Netflix’s documentary _Winter On Fire: Ukraine's Fight for Freedom_; and listen to this podcast by Ukraine World on how Russia uses disinformation as an instrument of war.
> 
> *8. JOIN A PEACE PROTEST*
> If you’re following and keeping up to date with the ongoing situation on the ground, but you’re still wanting to do more and/or you don’t have the financial means to donate, consider joining demonstrators around the world  — from London to Tokyo — who have taken to the streets to protest Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. Find your nearest demonstration here.


Thank you for sharing.
—/—/—

I was so busy today I forgot to call about the gold bag


Also, on a lighter note. What in the world did I do wrong? All the ads for me on tpf are now this! I don’t ever drink beer and hadn’t even heard of this brand. Is the great purse genie trying to keep me from being tempted by bags?


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> My greens for the color week. I want many more greens in my collection - an emerald green, a dark hunter green, a khaki or celery green… but these are what I have for now.
> 
> Chanel coco handle
> View attachment 5352483
> 
> 
> Celine belt bag
> View attachment 5352485


Gorgeous greens and great photos too!


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> That crocodile double chain bag!  Wow. Now you have to tell me all about that bag.
> And I love the vibrant green of your garden party!
> 
> I found the YouTube channel I mentioned earlier.  I was researching the Cartier Tank watch and came upon her video of the Tank watch, and discovered that she had made a few other videos about iconic fashion items and houses that I found very interesting.  I don't know how to post a link but if anyone wants to watch, just type Kate Young, Hello Fashion in the YouTube search bar.
> 
> Watching her video on LV, I learnt that the Alma bag (not the small BB size) was originally commissioned by Coco Chanel because she wanted a dome shaped bag.  I never knew that.  Or that the Gucci flora print was originally commissioned for Grace Kelly as a scarf.  In her video on Dior, she talks about how Christian Dior loved perfume and didn't think a look was complete without a fragrance; that perfume is part of the ambience.   Anyway, they're interesting to watch for a historical perspective.



It was one of 2 croc Guccis, they were (and I hope still are) both near-pristine and in their own box, I love having the old boxes.

Most of my mother's circle of friends only wore Chanel CFs, Reissues and H bags. In the Summer a straw basket for (real) market shopping. These structured crocs would have been considered far too old fashioned. It's usually young(er) 'early-adopters' that repurpose vintage bags with their own style (or wait for designers to reissue them if followers) but these kind of bags never really come back - till recently.

Structured, hand-held are a new phenomena for the mainstream, and the industry has usually been glad of it because unstructured bags are far easier to make and cost less (to manufacture). So when I first used to carry them around 10 years ago, no one was  interested (apart from the entire staff at Gucci Bond St store, the SM called a meeting to have a look) but now everyone seems to crane their neck (in a good way - I hope).

I always take everything that Chanel 'invented', 'created' and 'commissioned' with a pinch of salt. Chanel didn't have to commission a 'dome shaped bag' from LV, she could have just bought it from Hermes that created it 7 years earlier.

Same with the story of RG creating the Flora scarf for Grace Kelly. The Flora scarf first  came out in 1966, but we discovered evidence on tPF through a member's find that the Gucci Flora motif goes at least back to the 1940s. It's a good story though and it made Grace Kelly, a Princess, wear it a lot, an early celeb/influencer of her day if ever there was.


Chanel history lovers must this read this.: Karl Lagerfeld Didn't Introduce the CC Turn Lock...







The quality of these bags is outstanding.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> Dark green is my favourite colour so I’ve been looking forward to share my bags
> 
> *Balenciaga Mute City in Vert Veronese:* this is my favourite green bag of my collection. I even have a matching wallet.
> View attachment 5351738
> 
> 
> *Coach Tate 18 in Amazone Green*
> View attachment 5351739
> 
> 
> *Coach Willow in Amazone Green
> View attachment 5351740
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Clio in Eden Green
> View attachment 5351743
> 
> 
> Mansur Gavriel Cloud Clutch in Foresta
> View attachment 5351745
> *
> 
> No longer in my collection:
> 
> Polene Numero Un (given to mom)
> View attachment 5351746
> 
> 
> Aspinal of London Mayfair (given to mom)
> View attachment 5351747
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Little Minerva (sold)
> View attachment 5351749
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see all the green bags this week!


Wow! Beautuful bags!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

ElainePG said:


> I used to own this green bag (Mulberry Alexa in Pheasant Green) but last year I finally passed it along because it was MUCH to heavy for me. I was sad to let it go… such a lovely bag… but I'm at the point where I refuse to wear clothes that hurt. Pants that bind in all the wrong places, shoes that pinch, and bags that are too heavy.
> 
> View attachment 5352478
> 
> 
> I missed having a green bag, though. So last month, after @dcooney4 posted her bag from Go Forth Goods, I treated myself to this mini crossbody in Forest Green.
> 
> View attachment 5352484


This mini bag is sooo cute!
I can't stand anything painful either.  
I wholeheartedly jettisoned all things heavy and uncomfortable,  except for things with sentimental values. I may end up doing this too, as I hardly use these sentimental items. I'm not sure yet though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Not meaning to be controversial, but many boys and girls that are driven, obsessive and perfectionist are often drawn to ballet (and gymnastics). unfortunately they are also the same traits that makes them prone to eating disorders and therefore predisposed. I can't speak about gymnastics, but other qualities that make dancers great (not just good) should be more emphasised earlier (musicality, intelligence, artistry expressiveness, attention to detail, flexibility, strength, energy, ability to accept routine etc).
> 
> There is far too much attention from the media and many fans on ballet as a very extreme sport rather than an art form. I see it in the comments on Youtube all the time and the emphasis on competition dancing.
> 
> Schools organisations and parties have to weigh children to monitor to appease people who seem to have an even more unhealthy obsession with dancers' bodies. Prix de Lausanne included.
> 
> From their website part of their mission is:
> 
> To preserve their health by applying a strict health policy: eating habits and body mass index are scrutinized before the competition.
> These are students 15-18.
> 
> That would be impossible without weighing the dancers before the competition. Mostly what it does, is make the dancers even more self-conscious, compare themselves to other dancers, try to conform to BMI 'science' which was not created for athletes or dancers since muscles weigh heavier than fat. A dancer can easily be dangerously underweight and have a reasonable BMI, and they are already over 20% lighter than other average teens of the same age. The way that dancing has gone in the last 10 years is closer to gymnastics, the more sensational aspects are expected as standard, whereas the musicality artistry and expressiveness is mostly sadly lacking.
> 
> The majority of dancers eat whatever they like, it's more a problem of _when_ to eat because the only time they can relax after the last rehearsal or even show.
> 
> I have lost friends due to anorexia, the dancing wasn't their (only) problem. I have a vintage book called _Competing with the Sylph _that's from a doctor's POV but pretty much blames dancing for everything. So 'outsiders' thinking about these issues hasn't really changed nor helped. The only thing that may help is to teach children that balletic perfection is not just an ever increasing or decreasing number x infinity but rather the ability to transport audiences to another world with a simple gesture or radiating character.


My daughter has a friend who graduated from a dance school in NYC a few years ago, and some of the instructors nonchalantly encouraged and openly used drugs to help with weight control.  We were all surprised!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> My daughter has a friend who graduated from a dance school in NYCb few years ago, and some of the instructors nonchalantly encouraged and openly used drugs to help with weight control.  We were all surprised!



And _that_ is why I practically ran away from NYC. It was going on in the changing room and restrooms all the time. Honey and caffeine pills were going around with pain-killers and amphetamines. Having said that, I've worked in music and fashion and there's a lot worse going on and being passed around but when you're young and face to face with the openness of it for the first time it has more impact. 

I was only in NYC to be with my teacher as his assistant (his English was poor then) so took company classes. I would have had to have done another year with the SAB because they (mentioning no names) considered my training too 'affected' (read Russian Method). I found a job in Norway and returned to London. I went to uni to study music instead, the ballet degrees in the UK are more for researchers and teachers etc.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> There has been discussion on this thread about Ukraine and how badly we all feel for the Ukrainians.   Information comes from unexpected sources.   DH and I made a purchase of a piece of art from an American company.   Much to our surprise, we received an email from that company with this information about charities supporting Ukraine and about sources of information about the war.   DH and I gave to Care International and started following the war news from the Kyiv Independent.   DH also follows the war news on BBC, NYT, and Fox News.  Not that we are news junkies or anything.
> 
> I like the Kyiv Independent because they have a running chronology of the war that tells how many Russian planes, helicopters, tanks, etc. they take out each day.  It tells what ground has been lost and what ground has been reclaimed.  It tells deaths of Ukrainian citizens and Russian military deaths (currently reported at 12,000) and captures.   I like this information because I can judge how things are going on my own.   What I learn makes me feel better about how the war is going.
> 
> So passing this on to others who may want to donate or follow the war in more detail. * I don't expect the links below to work since it was copied from an email, but I am sure you can find where to donate or follow by googling.
> 
> 
> DONATE*
> Ukrainians have put together a list of organizations where you can donate to help people affected by the crisis. Those organizations include:
> *1. Medical Supplies and Humanitarian Aid*
> 
> *United Help Ukraine *receives and distributes donations, food, and medical supplies to internally displaced Ukrainians, anyone affected by the conflict, and the families of wounded or killed soldiers. Donate here.
> *Nova Ukraine*, a Ukraine-based nonprofit, provides citizens with everything from baby food and hygiene products, to clothes and household supplies. Donate here.
> *People in Need* is providing humanitarian aid to over 200,000 people on the ground. For those most in need, they provide food packages, emergency shelter, safe access to drinking water, hygiene items, and coal for heating. Donate here.
> *The Ukrainian Red Cross* does loads of humanitarian work, from aiding refugees to training doctors. Donate here.
> *International Medical Corps *is on the front lines and prepared to help citizens with emergency health care services, as well as mental health and psychosocial support. The agency is also keeping the pandemic top of mind throughout the crisis by priotitizing COVID-19 awareness and prevention services, to help keep displaced citizens safe from the pandemic. Donate here.
> *CARE International *is responding to the crisis by providing Ukrainians in need with food, hygeine kits, psychosocial support services, access to water, and access to cash. Donate here.
> *2. Helping Children Affected by War*
> 
> *UNICEF Ukraine* is repairing schools damaged by the bombings and providing an emergency response to children affected by the conflict. Donate here.
> *3. Supporting Journalism*
> 
> *The Kyiv Independent*describes itself as “created by journalists who were fired from the Kyiv Post for defending editorial independence.” You can help keep the curtains up for the independent Ukrainian English-language media outlet by donating to its Patreon or GoFundMe fundraiser.
> *Ukraine World* is an independent English-language multimedia project that emerged from a volunteer initiative helping international journalists during the 2014 “Revolution of Dignity.” Support it by donating to its Patreon.
> *4. Supporting Refugees*
> Of course, for many Ukrainians, the threat of full-scale war is driving them to seek safety in neighboring countries.
> In a statement, Filippo Grandi, the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, said: “We have already seen reports of casualties and people starting to flee their homes to seek safety.”
> Accordingly, the United Nations refugee agency (UNHCR) has stepped up its operations and is working with governments in neighboring countries "calling on them to keep borders open to those seeking safety and protection.” Germany has already offered Poland help with refugees.
> You can help support refugees by donating here.
> 
> *5. Follow the News Regarding the Ongoing Situation With Trustworthy Sources: *
> 
> *The Kyiv Independent *
> The Kyiv Independent has been a leading voice on the front lines, covering a timeline of ongoing events since the beginning and highlighting those who have been most affected by the violent attack. The English-language outlet is continuously reporting on how the invasion and conflict are impacting citizens, the economy, as well as Ukrainian foreign politics. Keep up to date on its website here, or on the Twitter page here.
> 
> *The New Voice of Ukraine*
> Covering news in three different languages — English, Ukrainian, and Russian — the New Voice of Ukraine has not only covered breaking news, but has released informative analyses on the situation that detail how the situation led to this point, and is continuously publishing op-eds by Ukranian scholars and experts that help to give a view of tone of the situation. Read more on its website here.
> 
> *Ukraine World*
> While Ukraine World is not posting breaking news and timeline updates on its website, it is very active on its social media accounts. Its independent journalists on the front lines have gathered first-hand footage, and it is using its account to share other informative sources that its followers can refer to in order to keep up to date. Follow Ukraine World here.
> 
> *Kyiv Post*
> The Kyiv Post is the only non-independent media outlet on this list, and it is important that those following state-funded outlets are aware that they are affiliated with the state. Having said that, the outlet has been at the forefront of delivering breaking news directly from government and national offices, releasing statements from ministry officials, military leads, and other dignitaries. You can read more on its website here, or follow it on Twitter here.
> 
> *6. Follow Informational Accounts on Social Media:*
> If your first source for receiving and consuming news is social media, then follow these accounts and turn on your notifications to stay enlightened on breaking stories as well as ways you can help citizens.
> 
> *Stand With Ukraine*
> Uploading concise, yet well-informed Instagram posts and stories, Stand With Ukraine is a community page that has been dedicated to sharing knowledge wrap-ups based on the ongoing situation, as well as ways that followers can support citizens from wherever they are. You can follow it here.
> 
> *Svidomi *
> Get updates on the ongoing conflict as they happen from this Instagram account — the English version of a Ukrainian social media-based media outlet — which is sharing brief, yet frequent posts about exactly what is happening on the front lines, and who is being most impacted. Stay informed by following the account here.
> 
> *Ukranians in Solidarity*
> This is an Instagram account that has posted digestible information on how followers can support Ukrainian citizens, and has used the platform to upload messages of solidarity for citizens in the country. Previously the account has been used to stand in solidarity with the Black Lives Matter movement, and taught Ukrainian citizens how to be an ally to people of color. Give it a follow here.
> 
> *7. FIND OUT MORE ABOUT THE SITUATION*
> If this is the first you’re hearing about the crisis in Ukraine and you want to learn more about the background to the situation read this Kyiv Post article, “10 popular misconceptions about Ukraine debunked”; watch Netflix’s documentary _Winter On Fire: Ukraine's Fight for Freedom_; and listen to this podcast by Ukraine World on how Russia uses disinformation as an instrument of war.
> 
> *8. JOIN A PEACE PROTEST*
> If you’re following and keeping up to date with the ongoing situation on the ground, but you’re still wanting to do more and/or you don’t have the financial means to donate, consider joining demonstrators around the world  — from London to Tokyo — who have taken to the streets to protest Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. Find your nearest demonstration here.



Love this, great advice.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> It was one of 2 croc Guccis, they were (and I hope still are) both near-pristine and in their own box, I love having the old boxes.
> 
> Most of my mother's circle of friends only wore Chanel CFs, Reissues and H bags. In the Summer a straw basket for (real) market shopping. These structured crocs would have been considered far too old fashioned. It's usually young(er) 'early-adopters' that repurpose vintage bags with their own style (or wait for designers to reissue them if followers) but these kind of bags never really come back - till recently.
> 
> Structured, hand-held are a new phenomena for the mainstream, and the industry has usually been glad of it because unstructured bags are far easier to make and cost less (to manufacture). So when I first used to carry them around 10 years ago, no one was  interested (apart from the entire staff at Gucci Bond St store, the SM called a meeting to have a look) but now everyone seems to crane their neck (in a good way - I hope).
> 
> I always take everything that Chanel 'invented', 'created' and 'commissioned' with a pinch of salt. Chanel didn't have to commission a 'dome shaped bag' from LV, she could have just bought it from Hermes that created it 7 years earlier.
> 
> Same with the story of RG creating the Flora scarf for Grace Kelly. The Flora scarf first  came out in 1966, but we discovered evidence on tPF through a member's find that the Gucci Flora motif goes at least back to the 1940s. It's a good story though and it made Grace Kelly, a Princess, wear it a lot, an early celeb/influencer of her day if ever there was.
> 
> 
> Chanel history lovers must this read this.: Karl Lagerfeld Didn't Introduce the CC Turn Lock...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352738
> View attachment 5352739
> 
> 
> The quality of these bags is outstanding.


Beautiful bags, and in that dark green shade that's hard to capture in pictures!  Definitely would get my admiration and attention if I saw someone carrying it.   How do you style these bags?  It would be great to see pics (if you have any handy of course).

How interesting that a tPF member had an item that showed that the Flora motif goes back to at least the 1940s.   And as you say, Chanel could have bought a dome shaped bag from Hermes if she wanted one since it was already available prior to the creation of the Alma.
I guess a lot of the fashion stories sound good and a good story sells well...
I am starting to find fashion history interesting, but most of my readings have been online rather than books or printed material.  Thank you for the link on the CC turn lock; off to read it now.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore that Celine. I really crave a pastel bag. This is a lovely example of one that is light and happy but still beautifully sophisticated.
> I haven’t seen a thing. I’ll keep my eye peeled and report back.
> Thank you for sharing.
> —/—/—
> 
> I was so busy today I forgot to call about the gold bag
> 
> 
> Also, on a lighter note. What in the world did I do wrong? All the ads for me on tpf are now this! I don’t ever drink beer and hadn’t even heard of this brand. Is the great purse genie trying to keep me from being tempted by bags?
> View attachment 5352637



Thank you!

And - I also have noticed a slight shift in my tPF ads lately. Not sure what caused it. 



dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous greens and great photos too!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful bags, and in that dark green shade that's hard to capture in pictures!  Definitely would get my admiration and attention if I saw someone carrying it.   How do you style these bags?  It would be great to see pics (if you have any handy of course).
> 
> How interesting that a tPF member found that the Flora motif goes back to at least the 1940s.  I guess a lot of these stories sound good and a good story sells well...
> I am starting to find fashion history interesting, but most of my readings have been online rather than books or printed material.  Thank you for the link on the CC turn lock; off to read it now.



Our tPF member worried her bag wasn't Gucci (although stamped Gucci). She later sold the bag to the Gucci Museum in Florence and they bought out a new bag based on it. I wish tPF would have run a story on it.

Original 1940s (MINT condition)




and re-issue by Gucci from a couple of years ago





*Read original story from here*: #943 and #1,017


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> It was one of 2 croc Guccis, they were (and I hope still are) both near-pristine and in their own box, I love having the old boxes.
> 
> Most of my mother's circle of friends only wore Chanel CFs, Reissues and H bags. In the Summer a straw basket for (real) market shopping. These structured crocs would have been considered far too old fashioned. It's usually young(er) 'early-adopters' that repurpose vintage bags with their own style (or wait for designers to reissue them if followers) but these kind of bags never really come back - till recently.
> 
> Structured, hand-held are a new phenomena for the mainstream, and the industry has usually been glad of it because unstructured bags are far easier to make and cost less (to manufacture). So when I first used to carry them around 10 years ago, no one was  interested (apart from the entire staff at Gucci Bond St store, the SM called a meeting to have a look) but now everyone seems to crane their neck (in a good way - I hope).
> 
> I always take everything that Chanel 'invented', 'created' and 'commissioned' with a pinch of salt. Chanel didn't have to commission a 'dome shaped bag' from LV, she could have just bought it from Hermes that created it 7 years earlier.
> 
> Same with the story of RG creating the Flora scarf for Grace Kelly. The Flora scarf first  came out in 1966, but we discovered evidence on tPF through a member's find that the Gucci Flora motif goes at least back to the 1940s. It's a good story though and it made Grace Kelly, a Princess, wear it a lot, an early celeb/influencer of her day if ever there was.
> 
> 
> Chanel history lovers must this read this.: Karl Lagerfeld Didn't Introduce the CC Turn Lock...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352738
> View attachment 5352739
> 
> 
> The quality of these bags is outstanding.


Gorgeous bag photos. LOVE the histories. And oh, how interesting about the flora motif! I had no idea that it went back to the 40s. Was it used on a scarf, or or on some other item of clothing? And I'm guessing it was after the war… maybe 1947 or so?

I'm going off to read your Karl Lagerfield link now, with my second cup of coffee.


----------



## Jereni

Last night in Tucson last night. Gorgeous sunsets. It’s been fun but overall a long trip and I’m ready to go home.


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> There has been discussion on this thread about Ukraine and how badly we all feel for the Ukrainians.   Information comes from unexpected sources.   DH and I made a purchase of a piece of art from an American company.   Much to our surprise, we received an email from that company with this information about charities supporting Ukraine and about sources of information about the war.   DH and I gave to Care International and started following the war news from the Kyiv Independent.   DH also follows the war news on BBC, NYT, and Fox News.  Not that we are news junkies or anything.
> 
> I like the Kyiv Independent because they have a running chronology of the war that tells how many Russian planes, helicopters, tanks, etc. they take out each day.  It tells what ground has been lost and what ground has been reclaimed.  It tells deaths of Ukrainian citizens and Russian military deaths (currently reported at 12,000) and captures.   I like this information because I can judge how things are going on my own.   What I learn makes me feel better about how the war is going.
> 
> So passing this on to others who may want to donate or follow the war in more detail. * I don't expect the links below to work since it was copied from an email, but I am sure you can find where to donate or follow by googling.
> 
> 
> DONATE*
> Ukrainians have put together a list of organizations where you can donate to help people affected by the crisis. Those organizations include:
> *1. Medical Supplies and Humanitarian Aid*
> 
> *United Help Ukraine *receives and distributes donations, food, and medical supplies to internally displaced Ukrainians, anyone affected by the conflict, and the families of wounded or killed soldiers. Donate here.
> *Nova Ukraine*, a Ukraine-based nonprofit, provides citizens with everything from baby food and hygiene products, to clothes and household supplies. Donate here.
> *People in Need* is providing humanitarian aid to over 200,000 people on the ground. For those most in need, they provide food packages, emergency shelter, safe access to drinking water, hygiene items, and coal for heating. Donate here.
> *The Ukrainian Red Cross* does loads of humanitarian work, from aiding refugees to training doctors. Donate here.
> *International Medical Corps *is on the front lines and prepared to help citizens with emergency health care services, as well as mental health and psychosocial support. The agency is also keeping the pandemic top of mind throughout the crisis by priotitizing COVID-19 awareness and prevention services, to help keep displaced citizens safe from the pandemic. Donate here.
> *CARE International *is responding to the crisis by providing Ukrainians in need with food, hygeine kits, psychosocial support services, access to water, and access to cash. Donate here.
> *2. Helping Children Affected by War*
> 
> *UNICEF Ukraine* is repairing schools damaged by the bombings and providing an emergency response to children affected by the conflict. Donate here.
> *3. Supporting Journalism*
> 
> *The Kyiv Independent*describes itself as “created by journalists who were fired from the Kyiv Post for defending editorial independence.” You can help keep the curtains up for the independent Ukrainian English-language media outlet by donating to its Patreon or GoFundMe fundraiser.
> *Ukraine World* is an independent English-language multimedia project that emerged from a volunteer initiative helping international journalists during the 2014 “Revolution of Dignity.” Support it by donating to its Patreon.
> *4. Supporting Refugees*
> Of course, for many Ukrainians, the threat of full-scale war is driving them to seek safety in neighboring countries.
> In a statement, Filippo Grandi, the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, said: “We have already seen reports of casualties and people starting to flee their homes to seek safety.”
> Accordingly, the United Nations refugee agency (UNHCR) has stepped up its operations and is working with governments in neighboring countries "calling on them to keep borders open to those seeking safety and protection.” Germany has already offered Poland help with refugees.
> You can help support refugees by donating here.
> 
> *5. Follow the News Regarding the Ongoing Situation With Trustworthy Sources: *
> 
> *The Kyiv Independent *
> The Kyiv Independent has been a leading voice on the front lines, covering a timeline of ongoing events since the beginning and highlighting those who have been most affected by the violent attack. The English-language outlet is continuously reporting on how the invasion and conflict are impacting citizens, the economy, as well as Ukrainian foreign politics. Keep up to date on its website here, or on the Twitter page here.
> 
> *The New Voice of Ukraine*
> Covering news in three different languages — English, Ukrainian, and Russian — the New Voice of Ukraine has not only covered breaking news, but has released informative analyses on the situation that detail how the situation led to this point, and is continuously publishing op-eds by Ukranian scholars and experts that help to give a view of tone of the situation. Read more on its website here.
> 
> *Ukraine World*
> While Ukraine World is not posting breaking news and timeline updates on its website, it is very active on its social media accounts. Its independent journalists on the front lines have gathered first-hand footage, and it is using its account to share other informative sources that its followers can refer to in order to keep up to date. Follow Ukraine World here.
> 
> *Kyiv Post*
> The Kyiv Post is the only non-independent media outlet on this list, and it is important that those following state-funded outlets are aware that they are affiliated with the state. Having said that, the outlet has been at the forefront of delivering breaking news directly from government and national offices, releasing statements from ministry officials, military leads, and other dignitaries. You can read more on its website here, or follow it on Twitter here.
> 
> *6. Follow Informational Accounts on Social Media:*
> If your first source for receiving and consuming news is social media, then follow these accounts and turn on your notifications to stay enlightened on breaking stories as well as ways you can help citizens.
> 
> *Stand With Ukraine*
> Uploading concise, yet well-informed Instagram posts and stories, Stand With Ukraine is a community page that has been dedicated to sharing knowledge wrap-ups based on the ongoing situation, as well as ways that followers can support citizens from wherever they are. You can follow it here.
> 
> *Svidomi *
> Get updates on the ongoing conflict as they happen from this Instagram account — the English version of a Ukrainian social media-based media outlet — which is sharing brief, yet frequent posts about exactly what is happening on the front lines, and who is being most impacted. Stay informed by following the account here.
> 
> *Ukranians in Solidarity*
> This is an Instagram account that has posted digestible information on how followers can support Ukrainian citizens, and has used the platform to upload messages of solidarity for citizens in the country. Previously the account has been used to stand in solidarity with the Black Lives Matter movement, and taught Ukrainian citizens how to be an ally to people of color. Give it a follow here.
> 
> *7. FIND OUT MORE ABOUT THE SITUATION*
> If this is the first you’re hearing about the crisis in Ukraine and you want to learn more about the background to the situation read this Kyiv Post article, “10 popular misconceptions about Ukraine debunked”; watch Netflix’s documentary _Winter On Fire: Ukraine's Fight for Freedom_; and listen to this podcast by Ukraine World on how Russia uses disinformation as an instrument of war.
> 
> *8. JOIN A PEACE PROTEST*
> If you’re following and keeping up to date with the ongoing situation on the ground, but you’re still wanting to do more and/or you don’t have the financial means to donate, consider joining demonstrators around the world  — from London to Tokyo — who have taken to the streets to protest Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. Find your nearest demonstration here.


This is a fabulous summary. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I need some help.
I don't want to buy any more bags, as I feel overwhelmed by the number of bags I have right now.
So I decided to sell one bag(it's a slow start I know)  and I am ok with the quote,  as I have purchased it preloved. The fund from this sale would help pay partially for a preloved bag I just found out I needed LOL.
But I want to declutter, not add to my collection.

So I have this brand new SLG that has been bothering me because I don't love it.  I missed the return window, so it's just sitting in my closet.
Meanwhile, the price of this SLG has gone up  and is also out of stock online.  This brand only goes up in price,  and never goes on sale.
I can only get 50% of the current listed price by just selling it to a preloved site. Then the fund from this SLG and the bag would completely pay for the bag I'm in love with. This would mean that I technically didn't buy any bag LOL, and got rid of 2 items from my closet.   I'm thinking that since this preloved bag I want is heavily  discounted from its original price, losing money on my SLG is justified.
What do you all think? Should I still sell my SLG, or just use it as a gift later? If I do use it as a gift, there's no guarantee that the receiver would love it.  
I want to keep my own promise not to buy any bags this year(other than non high end designer), and I'm making so many excuses, I know, so I'm kinda stuck.  I feel like the bag I want will not pop up if it's sold, at least not for a long time.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Last night in Tucson last night. Gorgeous sunsets. It’s been fun but overall a long trip and I’m ready to go home.
> 
> View attachment 5352837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352838


I like the way you added the chain. 
And what a gorgeous sunset!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous bag photos. LOVE the histories. And oh, how interesting about the flora motif! I had no idea that it went back to the 40s. Was it used on a scarf, or or on some other item of clothing? And I'm guessing it was after the war… maybe 1947 or so?
> 
> I'm going off to read your Karl Lagerfield link now, with my second cup of coffee.



Such. beautiful bag, I'm actually kicking myself for not buying one now! I think I wanted the snake version, silly me. The originals were hand embroidered.

 , def has post-WW2 vibes to me - and Gucci was impacted by the shortages of leather in Italy. Gucci outsourced their fabric bags at that time and long after. G. Gucci is pre 1953 and it has a turn of the decade look. I have a Gucci black silk evening purse and it has markings of an earlier time, prob because they didn't think about sending the newer stamp to the affiliated workshop. Material and fabric bags were har more common in those days anyway, especially pretty bags for Summer. Leather was hardly ever used for the evening.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> I need some help.
> I don't want to buy any more bags, as I feel overwhelmed by the number of bags I have right now.
> So I decided to sell one bag(it's a slow start I know)  and I am ok with the quote,  as I have purchased it preloved. The fund from this sale would help pay partially for a preloved bag I just found out I needed LOL.
> But I want to declutter, not add to my collection.
> 
> So I have this brand new SLG that has been bothering me because I don't love it.  I missed the return window, so it's just sitting in my closet.
> Meanwhile, the price of this SLG has gone up  and is also out of stock online.  This brand only goes up in price,  and never goes on sale.
> I can only get 50% of the current listed price by just selling it to a preloved site. Then the fund from this SLG and the bag would completely pay for the bag I'm in love with. This would mean that I technically didn't buy any bag LOL, and got rid of 2 items from my closet.   I'm thinking that since this preloved bag I want is heavily  discounted from its original price, losing money on my SLG is justified.
> What do you all think? Should I still sell my SLG, or just use it as a gift later? If I do use it as a gift, there's no guarantee that the receiver would love it.
> I want to keep my own promise not to buy any bags this year(other than non high end designer), and I'm making so many excuses, I know, so I'm kinda stuck.  I feel like the bag I want will not pop up if it's sold, at least not for a long time.
> Any thoughts?



I think totally justified. Sell SLG and buy pre-loved bag. That SLG you meant to return would buy the f out of me.

I always balance figures between lots of things, and that way I don't feel like a 'mug' buying some things at fill new retail price.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Last night in Tucson last night. Gorgeous sunsets. It’s been fun but overall a long trip and I’m ready to go home.
> 
> View attachment 5352837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352838




Literally golden sunset   with the perfect bag


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> I think totally justified. Sell SLG and buy pre-loved bag. That SLG you meant to return would buy the f out of me.
> 
> I always balance figures between lots of things, and that way I don't feel like a 'mug' buying some things at fill new retail price.


Hahah thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

Green is not my fav, so my greens have pretty much stayed the same. This pic is from last year.


The flap is the Coach Tabby in moss green. The other bag is the Coach Rogue in ivy green.


----------



## papertiger

Waited in all day for this while doing admin so need to go for a walk.

Before I do, I'd like to show you one of the most beautiful bags in the World

TA DA!

Alone with alternative straps (the black leather strap is on left)

May I present to you my all-black Med BTH




With light beige Med New BTH Bold







Mirrors are also respectively coloured black and gold on the reverse


----------



## Sparkletastic

Jereni said:


> Last night in Tucson last night. Gorgeous sunsets. It’s been fun but overall a long trip and I’m ready to go home.
> 
> View attachment 5352837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352838


Love your bag! 


Sunshine mama said:


> I need some help.
> I don't want to buy any more bags, as I feel overwhelmed by the number of bags I have right now.
> So I decided to sell one bag(it's a slow start I know)  and I am ok with the quote,  as I have purchased it preloved. The fund from this sale would help pay partially for a preloved bag I just found out I needed LOL.
> But I want to declutter, not add to my collection.
> 
> So I have this brand new SLG that has been bothering me because I don't love it.  I missed the return window, so it's just sitting in my closet.
> Meanwhile, the price of this SLG has gone up  and is also out of stock online.  This brand only goes up in price,  and never goes on sale.
> I can only get 50% of the current listed price by just selling it to a preloved site. Then the fund from this SLG and the bag would completely pay for the bag I'm in love with. This would mean that I technically didn't buy any bag LOL, and got rid of 2 items from my closet.   I'm thinking that since this preloved bag I want is heavily  discounted from its original price, losing money on my SLG is justified.
> What do you all think? Should I still sell my SLG, or just use it as a gift later? If I do use it as a gift, there's no guarantee that the receiver would love it.
> I want to keep my own promise not to buy any bags this year(other than non high end designer), and I'm making so many excuses, I know, so I'm kinda stuck.  I feel like the bag I want will not pop up if it's sold, at least not for a long time.
> Any thoughts?


No question - I’d sell both and get the bag I want. I’ve mentioned this a thousand times so forgive me if you’ve heard it but at one point I had over 150 bags. The main way I got to my tight collection of 25 is selling 2 or 3 to purchase 1. It helped ease the pain of getting rid of so so bags or in taking a bit of a loss to know this was all in service of getting a new more amazing bag. I’ve never regretted the upgrades. 


papertiger said:


> Waited in all day for this while doing admin so need to go for a walk.
> 
> Before I do, I'd like to show you one of the most beautiful bags in the World
> 
> TA DA!
> 
> Alone with alternative straps (the black leather strap is on left)
> 
> May I present to you my all-black Med BTH
> 
> View attachment 5352901
> 
> 
> With light beige Med New BTH Bold
> 
> Mirrors are also respectively coloured black and gold on the reverse
> 
> View attachment 5352897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352896


Beautiful!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> I need some help.
> I don't want to buy any more bags, as I feel overwhelmed by the number of bags I have right now.
> So I decided to sell one bag(it's a slow start I know)  and I am ok with the quote,  as I have purchased it preloved. The fund from this sale would help pay partially for a preloved bag I just found out I needed LOL.
> But I want to declutter, not add to my collection.
> 
> So I have this brand new SLG that has been bothering me because I don't love it.  I missed the return window, so it's just sitting in my closet.
> Meanwhile, the price of this SLG has gone up  and is also out of stock online.  This brand only goes up in price,  and never goes on sale.
> I can only get 50% of the current listed price by just selling it to a preloved site. Then the fund from this SLG and the bag would completely pay for the bag I'm in love with. This would mean that I technically didn't buy any bag LOL, and got rid of 2 items from my closet.   I'm thinking that since this preloved bag I want is heavily  discounted from its original price, losing money on my SLG is justified.
> What do you all think? Should I still sell my SLG, or just use it as a gift later? If I do use it as a gift, there's no guarantee that the receiver would love it.
> I want to keep my own promise not to buy any bags this year(other than non high end designer), and I'm making so many excuses, I know, so I'm kinda stuck.  I feel like the bag I want will not pop up if it's sold, at least not for a long time.
> Any thoughts?



I would also sell the SLG and not worry more about it. Would you be able to get more than 50% on it if you used Poshmark or similar, since it’s gone up in price and is sold out?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> I would also sell the SLG and not worry more about it. Would you be able to get more than 50% on it if you used Poshmark or similar, since it’s gone up in price and is sold out?


Maybe. I never tried.
I didn't want to deal with the potential bad buyers that I've read about here on tPF.


----------



## ElainePG

Sunshine mama said:


> I need some help.
> I don't want to buy any more bags, as I feel overwhelmed by the number of bags I have right now.
> So I decided to sell one bag(it's a slow start I know)  and I am ok with the quote,  as I have purchased it preloved. The fund from this sale would help pay partially for a preloved bag I just found out I needed LOL.
> But I want to declutter, not add to my collection.
> 
> So I have this brand new SLG that has been bothering me because I don't love it.  I missed the return window, so it's just sitting in my closet.
> Meanwhile, the price of this SLG has gone up  and is also out of stock online.  This brand only goes up in price,  and never goes on sale.
> I can only get 50% of the current listed price by just selling it to a preloved site. Then the fund from this SLG and the bag would completely pay for the bag I'm in love with. This would mean that I technically didn't buy any bag LOL, and got rid of 2 items from my closet.   I'm thinking that since this preloved bag I want is heavily  discounted from its original price, losing money on my SLG is justified.
> What do you all think? Should I still sell my SLG, or just use it as a gift later? If I do use it as a gift, there's no guarantee that the receiver would love it.
> I want to keep my own promise not to buy any bags this year(other than non high end designer), and I'm making so many excuses, I know, so I'm kinda stuck.  I feel like the bag I want will not pop up if it's sold, at least not for a long time.
> Any thoughts?


Your math makes a lot of sense to me. Sell the bag, sell the SLG, and buy the preloved bag you need.    One in, two out. And the new bag is (kinda, sorta) free.

It's a start!


----------



## Kimbashop

So many enchanting green bags this week, and so many heartbreaking stories of mother-daughter relationships. 

I'm combining last week's blues with my one green for this week. I have a new to me Dior Promenade pouch in Metallic Blue from the 2016 cruise collection. I have wanted a Dior for so long and this one caught me eye at a great price, and I "needed" a metallic bag. If any of you, like @Sparkletastic or @cowgirlsboots know how to care for this intriguing material--which feels a bit like a shiny fabric material bonded with calf leather--please let me know. No one on the thread was sure how to care for it. I can't find any information on material or care. Even the box that it came in just says metallic calf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Massaccesi midi Selene (selling)




Massaccesi Midi Aurora



Arayla Market Harlow (selling, I think) 



Helen Kaminski Raffia tote



Not pictured: Longchamp Blue Indigo tote; and a handmade crossbody bag that I bought while in Leuven, Belgium. 

Here are my only two green bags. I'm twinning with @afroken 's Mom: Aspinal of London Mayfair Bag in green



Balenciaga makeup clutch


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> So many enchanting green bags this week, and so many heartbreaking stories of mother-daughter relationships.
> 
> I'm combining last week's blues with my one green for this week. I have a new to me Dior Promenade pouch in Metallic Blue from the 2016 cruise collection. I have wanted a Dior for so long and this one caught me eye at a great price, and I "needed" a metallic bag. If any of you, like @Sparkletastic or @cowgirlsboots know how to care for this intriguing material--which feels a bit like a shiny fabric material bonded with calf leather--please let me know. No one on the thread was sure how to care for it. I can't find any information on material or care. Even the box that it came in just says metallic calf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353002
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi Selene (selling)
> 
> View attachment 5353003
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Midi Aurora
> View attachment 5353008
> 
> 
> Arayla Market Harlow (selling, I think)
> View attachment 5353018
> 
> 
> Helen Kaminski Raffia tote
> View attachment 5353011
> 
> 
> Not pictured: Longchamp Blue Indigo tote; and a handmade crossbody bag that I bought while in Leuven, Belgium.
> 
> Here are my only two green bags. I'm twinning with @afroken 's Mom: Aspinal of London Mayfair Bag in green
> View attachment 5353013
> 
> 
> Balenciaga makeup clutch
> View attachment 5353014



I was just going to say how gorgeous the Arayla Market Harlow looks. 

Why are thinking of selling that one?


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> It was one of 2 croc Guccis, they were (and I hope still are) both near-pristine and in their own box, I love having the old boxes.
> 
> Most of my mother's circle of friends only wore Chanel CFs, Reissues and H bags. In the Summer a straw basket for (real) market shopping. These structured crocs would have been considered far too old fashioned. It's usually young(er) 'early-adopters' that repurpose vintage bags with their own style (or wait for designers to reissue them if followers) but these kind of bags never really come back - till recently.
> 
> Structured, hand-held are a new phenomena for the mainstream, and the industry has usually been glad of it because unstructured bags are far easier to make and cost less (to manufacture). So when I first used to carry them around 10 years ago, no one was  interested (apart from the entire staff at Gucci Bond St store, the SM called a meeting to have a look) but now everyone seems to crane their neck (in a good way - I hope).
> 
> I always take everything that Chanel 'invented', 'created' and 'commissioned' with a pinch of salt. Chanel didn't have to commission a 'dome shaped bag' from LV, she could have just bought it from Hermes that created it 7 years earlier.
> 
> Same with the story of RG creating the Flora scarf for Grace Kelly. The Flora scarf first  came out in 1966, but we discovered evidence on tPF through a member's find that the Gucci Flora motif goes at least back to the 1940s. It's a good story though and it made Grace Kelly, a Princess, wear it a lot, an early celeb/influencer of her day if ever there was.
> 
> 
> Chanel history lovers must this read this.: Karl Lagerfeld Didn't Introduce the CC Turn Lock...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352738
> View attachment 5352739
> 
> 
> The quality of these bags is outstanding.


Love these! And your newest ones! They are all amazing! I am so happy for you

@Sunshine mama , why are you hesitating on selling the two items? It sounds perfect, unless of course you are not sure that you want to let go of the SLG?

my green bags : H 35 Trim II; K25, Bleu orage GHW (looks grayish green here); Prada camo techo crossbody (mens department from years ago — somehow the pic looks black and gray but IRL there is a lot of green ); sauge Evelyne PM, PHW



Also big bags make me feel slimmer  lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

ElainePG said:


> Your math makes a lot of sense to me. Sell the bag, sell the SLG, and buy the preloved bag you need.    One in, two out. And the new bag is (kinda, sorta) free.
> 
> It's a start!


Thank you.  I'm not a mathematician,  but my purse math is not too bad.


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> Love these! And your newest ones! They are all amazing! I am so happy for you
> 
> @Sunshine mama , why are you hesitating on selling the two items? It sounds perfect, unless of course you are not sure that you want to let go of the SLG?


My problem is not being able to let go even though I don't want it.  
There I said it 
But it's very helpful to hear all your thoughts on this matter so that I can finally get the courage to let go of the things I don't want anymore. 
I don't want to be a hoarder.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Our tPF member worried her bag wasn't Gucci (although stamped Gucci). She later sold the bag to the Gucci Museum in Florence and they bought out a new bag based on it. I wish tPF would have run a story on it.
> 
> Original 1940s (MINT condition)
> 
> View attachment 5352834
> 
> 
> and re-issue by Gucci from a couple of years ago
> 
> View attachment 5352835
> 
> 
> 
> *Read original story from here*: #943 and #1,017


I like the original more. Beautiful bag with lovely details.


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> I need some help.
> I don't want to buy any more bags, as I feel overwhelmed by the number of bags I have right now.
> So I decided to sell one bag(it's a slow start I know)  and I am ok with the quote,  as I have purchased it preloved. The fund from this sale would help pay partially for a preloved bag I just found out I needed LOL.
> But I want to declutter, not add to my collection.
> 
> So I have this brand new SLG that has been bothering me because I don't love it.  I missed the return window, so it's just sitting in my closet.
> Meanwhile, the price of this SLG has gone up  and is also out of stock online.  This brand only goes up in price,  and never goes on sale.
> I can only get 50% of the current listed price by just selling it to a preloved site. Then the fund from this SLG and the bag would completely pay for the bag I'm in love with. This would mean that I technically didn't buy any bag LOL, and got rid of 2 items from my closet.   I'm thinking that since this preloved bag I want is heavily  discounted from its original price, losing money on my SLG is justified.
> What do you all think? Should I still sell my SLG, or just use it as a gift later? If I do use it as a gift, there's no guarantee that the receiver would love it.
> I want to keep my own promise not to buy any bags this year(other than non high end designer), and I'm making so many excuses, I know, so I'm kinda stuck.  I feel like the bag I want will not pop up if it's sold, at least not for a long time.
> Any thoughts?


For me if I am getting rid of two things and funding the new items with no new money I am a happy camper. I say do it.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Green is not my fav, so my greens have pretty much stayed the same. This pic is from last year.
> View attachment 5352874
> 
> The flap is the Coach Tabby in moss green. The other bag is the Coach Rogue in ivy green.


These are fantastic!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Waited in all day for this while doing admin so need to go for a walk.
> 
> Before I do, I'd like to show you one of the most beautiful bags in the World
> 
> TA DA!
> 
> Alone with alternative straps (the black leather strap is on left)
> 
> May I present to you my all-black Med BTH
> 
> View attachment 5352901
> 
> 
> With light beige Med New BTH Bold
> 
> Mirrors are also respectively coloured black and gold on the reverse
> 
> View attachment 5352897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352896


She was worth the wait. Love!


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> So many enchanting green bags this week, and so many heartbreaking stories of mother-daughter relationships.
> 
> I'm combining last week's blues with my one green for this week. I have a new to me Dior Promenade pouch in Metallic Blue from the 2016 cruise collection. I have wanted a Dior for so long and this one caught me eye at a great price, and I "needed" a metallic bag. If any of you, like @Sparkletastic or @cowgirlsboots know how to care for this intriguing material--which feels a bit like a shiny fabric material bonded with calf leather--please let me know. No one on the thread was sure how to care for it. I can't find any information on material or care. Even the box that it came in just says metallic calf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353002
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi Selene (selling)
> 
> View attachment 5353003
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Midi Aurora
> View attachment 5353008
> 
> 
> Arayla Market Harlow (selling, I think)
> View attachment 5353018
> 
> 
> Helen Kaminski Raffia tote
> View attachment 5353011
> 
> 
> Not pictured: Longchamp Blue Indigo tote; and a handmade crossbody bag that I bought while in Leuven, Belgium.
> 
> Here are my only two green bags. I'm twinning with @afroken 's Mom: Aspinal of London Mayfair Bag in green
> View attachment 5353013
> 
> 
> Balenciaga makeup clutch
> View attachment 5353014


Congrats on the Dior! Though my heart went straight to that Aspinel. Lovely selections.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Love these! And your newest ones! They are all amazing! I am so happy for you
> 
> @Sunshine mama , why are you hesitating on selling the two items? It sounds perfect, unless of course you are not sure that you want to let go of the SLG?
> 
> my green bags : H 35 Trim II; K25, Bleu orage GHW (looks grayish green here); Prada camo techo crossbody (mens department from years ago — somehow the pic looks black and gray but IRL there is a lot of green ); sauge Evelyne PM, PHW
> View attachment 5353086



Gorgeous and versatile greens!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Green is not my fav, so my greens have pretty much stayed the same. This pic is from last year.
> View attachment 5352874
> 
> The flap is the Coach Tabby in moss green. The other bag is the Coach Rogue in ivy green.



For someone who doesn't favour green so much you have a lovely array


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> I’m not sure if the photos do the colors justice (never mind the fact that I’m a terrible photographer), but the two Prada and the Chanel are very, very similar in color. It’s my favorite blue, actually! And thank you for the kind words, both about my bags and my mother issues. If you figure out way to draw those boundaries without angering your mom, please do share, as I’m sure I could learn from you. Right now we only speak when it’s necessary and often only by text. I can’t handle anything more. I would like to change that, but I’m also not willing to deal with the crap to make it happen. So, yes, boundaries.


I will do but so far I’m not making much progress! I’m about to start with my new therapist so if I get any good strategies I’ll let you know. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I am very familiar with no happy medium! When I´m dedicated I don´t have to eat at all and will actually gag from snacks, sweets, crisps and soft drinks...  but once I do eat I will snack too... oops, the bag of cereal is gone...
> Coke/ Pepsi by the way is my downfall too.


It’s that caffeine and sugar combination! I sometimes joke that I have a serious “coke” habit - not ideal in my profession! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Green week....
> My green bags are still the same as last year. All vintage...
> 
> View attachment 5352359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352360
> View attachment 5352361
> View attachment 5352362



Ooo, my past just flashed before my eyes (a good bit of it). My granny opening her handbag to give us 50p to spend. Her bag was brown leather but looked just like your ones with the big clasp at the top. 



Jereni said:


> For awhile my HG green bag was a Chanel lambskin dark green mini with shiny ruthenium hardware, also came out a few years ago. My coco handle has cured me from hunting for that bag, but I suspect I will fall prey to another Chanel before it’s all over, especially if they come out with some fairly vivid color in a lambskin.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it’s gone… I stalked it for awhile but hesitated to spend the money when I’d never seen the color in person. Plus, I had the mini peekaboo in another color at one point and sold it bc it was a little hard to get in and out of.


Good you managed to control that urge! Well done. 



Jereni said:


> My greens for the color week. I want many more greens in my collection - an emerald green, a dark hunter green, a khaki or celery green… but these are what I have for now.
> 
> Chanel coco handle
> View attachment 5352483
> 
> 
> Celine belt bag
> View attachment 5352485


I swoon everytime I see your green bags. So beautiful! 


ElainePG said:


> I used to own this green bag (Mulberry Alexa in Pheasant Green) but last year I finally passed it along because it was MUCH to heavy for me. I was sad to let it go… such a lovely bag… but I'm at the point where I refuse to wear clothes that hurt. Pants that bind in all the wrong places, shoes that pinch, and bags that are too heavy.
> 
> View attachment 5352478
> 
> 
> I missed having a green bag, though. So last month, after @dcooney4 posted her bag from Go Forth Goods, I treated myself to this mini crossbody in Forest Green.
> 
> View attachment 5352484


Such a shame this noble Alexa didn’t work for you but completely agree that comfortable is essential! Glad you found something different that worked. It’s lovely too. 


whateve said:


> I'm obsessive with food too. I told my husband I'm like an alcoholic. I'm fine when I'm not eating but once I have that first bite I want more. When I tell myself I can't have something, I want it more.
> 
> I like peanut butter but only the natural stuff with nothing in it but peanuts, not even salt, and I hate peanut butter in sweet things, like peanut butter cookies or peanut butter cups.
> 
> I took a yoga class many years ago and got so relaxed I fell asleep. Classes generally aren't for me. I live in a small town where there aren't a lot of options nearby anyway. I really should start watching yoga videos.


So glad it’s not just me with the foody stuff! Yoga online is great. Try Yoga with Adrienne on YouTube as a starter.


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> I was just going to say how gorgeous the Arayla Market Harlow looks.
> 
> Why are thinking of selling that one?


I am on the fence about whether or not to sell it. It is really big (It really is a good-sized market tote, and when worn crossbody it reminds me a bit of my days as a newspaper carrier), and I have two other Arayla Hobo styles that I use more often. But the leather is absolutely gorgeous -- that always stops me from parting with it.


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> Love these! And your newest ones! They are all amazing! I am so happy for you
> 
> @Sunshine mama , why are you hesitating on selling the two items? It sounds perfect, unless of course you are not sure that you want to let go of the SLG?
> 
> my green bags : H 35 Trim II; K25, Bleu orage GHW (looks grayish green here); Prada camo techo crossbody (mens department from years ago — somehow the pic looks black and gray but IRL there is a lot of green ); sauge Evelyne PM, PHW
> View attachment 5353086
> 
> 
> Also big bags make me feel slimmer  lol
> View attachment 5353105


That Trim is Divine. what a beautiful color. And of course the Kelly is WOW.


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> My relationship with my parents are not flawless, we don’t see eye to eye on a lot of things. But we’ve given up trying to convince each other otherwise. I have a lot of hobbies in common with my parents - fashion and arts with my mom, food and cooking with my dad - so we bond over these shared passions. Over the years we’ve all learned to navigate through disagreements and drop/change a topic when we sense a conflict arising between us. We meet up weekly either to have dinner together or do an activity together, and this arrangement has made our relationship much closer than when I was still living at home during university.


Thanks for sharing this. I’m glad you’ve found common ground and a way to become closer. It’s good you can navigate disagreements. No one is allowed to have different opinions than my M. 


papertiger said:


> Not meaning to be controversial, but many boys and girls that are driven, obsessive and perfectionist are often drawn to ballet (and gymnastics). unfortunately they are also the same traits that makes them prone to eating disorders and therefore predisposed. I can't speak about gymnastics, but other qualities that make dancers great (not just good) should be more emphasised earlier (musicality, intelligence, artistry expressiveness, attention to detail, flexibility, strength, energy, ability to accept routine etc).
> 
> There is far too much attention from the media and many fans on ballet as a very extreme sport rather than an art form. I see it in the comments on Youtube all the time and the emphasis on competition dancing.
> 
> Schools organisations and parties have to weigh children to monitor to appease people who seem to have an even more unhealthy obsession with dancers' bodies. Prix de Lausanne included.
> 
> From their website part of their mission is:
> 
> To preserve their health by applying a strict health policy: eating habits and body mass index are scrutinized before the competition.
> These are students 15-18.
> 
> That would be impossible without weighing the dancers before the competition. Mostly what it does, is make the dancers even more self-conscious, compare themselves to other dancers, try to conform to BMI 'science' which was not created for athletes or dancers since muscles weigh heavier than fat. A dancer can easily be dangerously underweight and have a reasonable BMI, and they are already over 20% lighter than other average teens of the same age. The way that dancing has gone in the last 10 years is closer to gymnastics, the more sensational aspects are expected as standard, whereas the musicality artistry and expressiveness is mostly sadly lacking.
> 
> The majority of dancers eat whatever they like, it's more a problem of _when_ to eat because the only time they can relax after the last rehearsal or even show.
> 
> I have lost friends due to anorexia, the dancing wasn't their (only) problem. I have a vintage book called _Competing with the Sylph _that's from a doctor's POV but pretty much blames dancing for everything. So 'outsiders' thinking about these issues hasn't really changed nor helped. The only thing that may help is to teach children that balletic perfection is not just an ever increasing or decreasing number x infinity but rather the ability to transport audiences to another world with a simple gesture or radiating character.


This is so informative and makes me so sad. As well as perfectionism there can be desperate and dark reasons behind some people’s need to control this one aspect of their life. Any establishment  that sees this control and doesn’t do anything can be enabling that instead of allowing a young person to grow and thrive. 


papertiger said:


> Gucci bag should be arriving tomorrow, at least that's what the tracking says...
> 
> Gap in the bag wardrobe: Not seeing any gym bags that I like at all. They are all hideous, heavy, impractical or flimsy. Also why would I want just to carry a may by itself? I can roll it under my arm and carry it equally as well, what I need is a bag that carries everything I need together. Have you seen anything @Sparkletastic ?


Ooo, how exciting! 


Cordeliere said:


> There has been discussion on this thread about Ukraine and how badly we all feel for the Ukrainians.   Information comes from unexpected sources.   DH and I made a purchase of a piece of art from an American company.   Much to our surprise, we received an email from that company with this information about charities supporting Ukraine and about sources of information about the war.   DH and I gave to Care International and started following the war news from the Kyiv Independent.   DH also follows the war news on BBC, NYT, and Fox News.  Not that we are news junkies or anything.
> 
> I like the Kyiv Independent because they have a running chronology of the war that tells how many Russian planes, helicopters, tanks, etc. they take out each day.  It tells what ground has been lost and what ground has been reclaimed.  It tells deaths of Ukrainian citizens and Russian military deaths (currently reported at 12,000) and captures.   I like this information because I can judge how things are going on my own.   What I learn makes me feel better about how the war is going.
> 
> So passing this on to others who may want to donate or follow the war in more detail. * I don't expect the links below to work since it was copied from an email, but I am sure you can find where to donate or follow by googling.
> 
> 
> DONATE*
> Ukrainians have put together a list of organizations where you can donate to help people affected by the crisis. Those organizations include:
> *1. Medical Supplies and Humanitarian Aid*
> 
> *United Help Ukraine *receives and distributes donations, food, and medical supplies to internally displaced Ukrainians, anyone affected by the conflict, and the families of wounded or killed soldiers. Donate here.
> *Nova Ukraine*, a Ukraine-based nonprofit, provides citizens with everything from baby food and hygiene products, to clothes and household supplies. Donate here.
> *People in Need* is providing humanitarian aid to over 200,000 people on the ground. For those most in need, they provide food packages, emergency shelter, safe access to drinking water, hygiene items, and coal for heating. Donate here.
> *The Ukrainian Red Cross* does loads of humanitarian work, from aiding refugees to training doctors. Donate here.
> *International Medical Corps *is on the front lines and prepared to help citizens with emergency health care services, as well as mental health and psychosocial support. The agency is also keeping the pandemic top of mind throughout the crisis by priotitizing COVID-19 awareness and prevention services, to help keep displaced citizens safe from the pandemic. Donate here.
> *CARE International *is responding to the crisis by providing Ukrainians in need with food, hygeine kits, psychosocial support services, access to water, and access to cash. Donate here.
> *2. Helping Children Affected by War*
> 
> *UNICEF Ukraine* is repairing schools damaged by the bombings and providing an emergency response to children affected by the conflict. Donate here.
> *3. Supporting Journalism*
> 
> *The Kyiv Independent*describes itself as “created by journalists who were fired from the Kyiv Post for defending editorial independence.” You can help keep the curtains up for the independent Ukrainian English-language media outlet by donating to its Patreon or GoFundMe fundraiser.
> *Ukraine World* is an independent English-language multimedia project that emerged from a volunteer initiative helping international journalists during the 2014 “Revolution of Dignity.” Support it by donating to its Patreon.
> *4. Supporting Refugees*
> Of course, for many Ukrainians, the threat of full-scale war is driving them to seek safety in neighboring countries.
> In a statement, Filippo Grandi, the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, said: “We have already seen reports of casualties and people starting to flee their homes to seek safety.”
> Accordingly, the United Nations refugee agency (UNHCR) has stepped up its operations and is working with governments in neighboring countries "calling on them to keep borders open to those seeking safety and protection.” Germany has already offered Poland help with refugees.
> You can help support refugees by donating here.
> 
> *5. Follow the News Regarding the Ongoing Situation With Trustworthy Sources: *
> 
> *The Kyiv Independent *
> The Kyiv Independent has been a leading voice on the front lines, covering a timeline of ongoing events since the beginning and highlighting those who have been most affected by the violent attack. The English-language outlet is continuously reporting on how the invasion and conflict are impacting citizens, the economy, as well as Ukrainian foreign politics. Keep up to date on its website here, or on the Twitter page here.
> 
> *The New Voice of Ukraine*
> Covering news in three different languages — English, Ukrainian, and Russian — the New Voice of Ukraine has not only covered breaking news, but has released informative analyses on the situation that detail how the situation led to this point, and is continuously publishing op-eds by Ukranian scholars and experts that help to give a view of tone of the situation. Read more on its website here.
> 
> *Ukraine World*
> While Ukraine World is not posting breaking news and timeline updates on its website, it is very active on its social media accounts. Its independent journalists on the front lines have gathered first-hand footage, and it is using its account to share other informative sources that its followers can refer to in order to keep up to date. Follow Ukraine World here.
> 
> *Kyiv Post*
> The Kyiv Post is the only non-independent media outlet on this list, and it is important that those following state-funded outlets are aware that they are affiliated with the state. Having said that, the outlet has been at the forefront of delivering breaking news directly from government and national offices, releasing statements from ministry officials, military leads, and other dignitaries. You can read more on its website here, or follow it on Twitter here.
> 
> *6. Follow Informational Accounts on Social Media:*
> If your first source for receiving and consuming news is social media, then follow these accounts and turn on your notifications to stay enlightened on breaking stories as well as ways you can help citizens.
> 
> *Stand With Ukraine*
> Uploading concise, yet well-informed Instagram posts and stories, Stand With Ukraine is a community page that has been dedicated to sharing knowledge wrap-ups based on the ongoing situation, as well as ways that followers can support citizens from wherever they are. You can follow it here.
> 
> *Svidomi *
> Get updates on the ongoing conflict as they happen from this Instagram account — the English version of a Ukrainian social media-based media outlet — which is sharing brief, yet frequent posts about exactly what is happening on the front lines, and who is being most impacted. Stay informed by following the account here.
> 
> *Ukranians in Solidarity*
> This is an Instagram account that has posted digestible information on how followers can support Ukrainian citizens, and has used the platform to upload messages of solidarity for citizens in the country. Previously the account has been used to stand in solidarity with the Black Lives Matter movement, and taught Ukrainian citizens how to be an ally to people of color. Give it a follow here.
> 
> *7. FIND OUT MORE ABOUT THE SITUATION*
> If this is the first you’re hearing about the crisis in Ukraine and you want to learn more about the background to the situation read this Kyiv Post article, “10 popular misconceptions about Ukraine debunked”; watch Netflix’s documentary _Winter On Fire: Ukraine's Fight for Freedom_; and listen to this podcast by Ukraine World on how Russia uses disinformation as an instrument of war.
> 
> *8. JOIN A PEACE PROTEST*
> If you’re following and keeping up to date with the ongoing situation on the ground, but you’re still wanting to do more and/or you don’t have the financial means to donate, consider joining demonstrators around the world  — from London to Tokyo — who have taken to the streets to protest Russia’s invasion of Ukraine. Find your nearest demonstration here.


Thank you for sharing all this important and helpful information. 


Sparkletastic said:


> Give yourself grace on the food issue. We address each issue as we have room. I may have “solved” the food issue decades ago but I have a loud, noisy parade of other foolishness in my brain that I’m still working on. I love that everyone on this thread is so gracious with each other as we make progress not just on handbag management but the totality of life as well.
> 
> I was so busy today I forgot to call about the gold bag
> 
> 
> Also, on a lighter note. What in the world did I do wrong? All the ads for me on tpf are now this! I don’t ever drink beer and hadn’t even heard of this brand. Is the great purse genie trying to keep me from being tempted by bags?
> View attachment 5352637


Thank you! I appreciate these kind words. Lots of things are a work in progress and considering where I’ve been with many issues I’m really doing ok now! I agree with need to treat ourselves with the same grace and compassion we treat others. Good luck with all you are dealing with. And I hope you find time for the gold bag today!! 


Sunshine mama said:


> I need some help.
> I don't want to buy any more bags, as I feel overwhelmed by the number of bags I have right now.
> So I decided to sell one bag(it's a slow start I know)  and I am ok with the quote,  as I have purchased it preloved. The fund from this sale would help pay partially for a preloved bag I just found out I needed LOL.
> But I want to declutter, not add to my collection.
> 
> So I have this brand new SLG that has been bothering me because I don't love it.  I missed the return window, so it's just sitting in my closet.
> Meanwhile, the price of this SLG has gone up  and is also out of stock online.  This brand only goes up in price,  and never goes on sale.
> I can only get 50% of the current listed price by just selling it to a preloved site. Then the fund from this SLG and the bag would completely pay for the bag I'm in love with. This would mean that I technically didn't buy any bag LOL, and got rid of 2 items from my closet.   I'm thinking that since this preloved bag I want is heavily  discounted from its original price, losing money on my SLG is justified.
> What do you all think? Should I still sell my SLG, or just use it as a gift later? If I do use it as a gift, there's no guarantee that the receiver would love it.
> I want to keep my own promise not to buy any bags this year(other than non high end designer), and I'm making so many excuses, I know, so I'm kinda stuck.  I feel like the bag I want will not pop up if it's sold, at least not for a long time.
> Any thoughts?


I’m with everyone else. Sell the SLG and the bag and buy what you want! The maths adds up both ways. Total cost and number of bags! Don’t waste your stress on something that doesn’t serve you well. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Green is not my fav, so my greens have pretty much stayed the same. This pic is from last year.
> View attachment 5352874
> 
> The flap is the Coach Tabby in moss green. The other bag is the Coach Rogue in ivy green.


Wow, I think you do like Green! I love the Tabby. 


Kimbashop said:


> So many enchanting green bags this week, and so many heartbreaking stories of mother-daughter relationships.
> 
> I'm combining last week's blues with my one green for this week. I have a new to me Dior Promenade pouch in Metallic Blue from the 2016 cruise collection. I have wanted a Dior for so long and this one caught me eye at a great price, and I "needed" a metallic bag. If any of you, like @Sparkletastic or @cowgirlsboots know how to care for this intriguing material--which feels a bit like a shiny fabric material bonded with calf leather--please let me know. No one on the thread was sure how to care for it. I can't find any information on material or care. Even the box that it came in just says metallic calf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353002
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi Selene (selling)
> 
> View attachment 5353003
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Midi Aurora
> View attachment 5353008
> 
> 
> Arayla Market Harlow (selling, I think)
> View attachment 5353018
> 
> 
> Helen Kaminski Raffia tote
> View attachment 5353011
> 
> 
> Not pictured: Longchamp Blue Indigo tote; and a handmade crossbody bag that I bought while in Leuven, Belgium.
> 
> Here are my only two green bags. I'm twinning with @afroken 's Mom: Aspinal of London Mayfair Bag in green
> View attachment 5353013
> 
> 
> Balenciaga makeup clutch
> View attachment 5353014


You have beautiful bags. I’m really drawn to the Aspinal Mayfair! Stunning. 


880 said:


> Love these! And your newest ones! They are all amazing! I am so happy for you
> 
> @Sunshine mama , why are you hesitating on selling the two items? It sounds perfect, unless of course you are not sure that you want to let go of the SLG?
> 
> my green bags : H 35 Trim II; K25, Bleu orage GHW (looks grayish green here); Prada camo techo crossbody (mens department from years ago — somehow the pic looks black and gray but IRL there is a lot of green ); sauge Evelyne PM, PHW
> View attachment 5353086
> 
> 
> Also big bags make me feel slimmer  lol
> View attachment 5353105


I love the Crossbody because they are just me but I am drooling over your H bags!!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Our tPF member worried her bag wasn't Gucci (although stamped Gucci). She later sold the bag to the Gucci Museum in Florence and they bought out a new bag based on it. I wish tPF would have run a story on it.
> 
> Original 1940s (MINT condition)
> 
> View attachment 5352834
> 
> 
> and re-issue by Gucci from a couple of years ago
> 
> View attachment 5352835
> 
> 
> 
> *Read original story from here*: #943 and #1,017


I like it so much better without the logo!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Last night in Tucson last night. Gorgeous sunsets. It’s been fun but overall a long trip and I’m ready to go home.
> 
> View attachment 5352837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352838


I love the strap on your dreamer! Who makes it?


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Waited in all day for this while doing admin so need to go for a walk.
> 
> Before I do, I'd like to show you one of the most beautiful bags in the World
> 
> TA DA!
> 
> Alone with alternative straps (the black leather strap is on left)
> 
> May I present to you my all-black Med BTH
> 
> View attachment 5352901
> 
> 
> With light beige Med New BTH Bold
> 
> Mirrors are also respectively coloured black and gold on the reverse
> 
> View attachment 5352897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352896


I have had to do a separate reply for this as it is just too beautiful for a multi quote! You must be absolutely thrilled. It’s stunning. I love the black hardware. Works perfectly! When and where is the big day out for it!?


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Waited in all day for this while doing admin so need to go for a walk.
> 
> Before I do, I'd like to show you one of the most beautiful bags in the World
> 
> TA DA!
> 
> Alone with alternative straps (the black leather strap is on left)
> 
> May I present to you my all-black Med BTH
> 
> View attachment 5352901
> 
> 
> With light beige Med New BTH Bold
> 
> Mirrors are also respectively coloured black and gold on the reverse
> 
> View attachment 5352897
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352896


Congratulations! They were worth the wait! I love that shade of beige.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I like it so much better without the logo!



Like @dcooney4 

I do too. 

I think the front logo is superfluous - as is the inexplicable cat embroidery on the reverse. 

Unfortunately, the original is the only one I've ever seen, and it now resides in the Gucci Musee archive. On the other hand, it will get well looked after there. Let's hope they do a new version at some point.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Congratulations! They were worth the wait! I love that shade of beige.



Thank you, I have a renewed love for the Beige Bold version now too.


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> I am on the fence about whether or not to sell it. It is really big (It really is a good-sized market tote, and when worn crossbody it reminds me a bit of my days as a newspaper carrier), and I have two other Arayla Hobo styles that I use more often. But the leather is absolutely gorgeous -- that always stops me from parting with it.



My Double Sens is also a bit like a newspaper courier bag, the difference is I never had to do it as a job. 

I don't want to advise since I never had the same reminiscence, but the exact shade and the wonderful leather would make it something I'd want to consider carefully before selling. I don't know what the resell price is for this bags, but I do know the value of a good leather shopper. 

I don't know if it's the same where you live, but stores don't give bags with purchases anymore. It used to be just a plastic tax, but now bookstores like Waterstones and others try to make their customers pay extra for paper bags too, these are not taxed - the money goes straight to their own pockets. I love to carry a soft leather shopper, I knew I needed the Maxi DS for that purpose, it doesn't seem to take much to fill-up all 50cm.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Ugh, thread - I’m ill over this - I’ve had one of the pieces of my LV multi-pochette in for repair for like 2 months at this point. I just heard back from them and now they are saying it’s defective. They’re offering an exchange, but it just sucks as I don’t think the model I have is available anymore.

It’s like the only bag I’ve ever really liked from them, so, OF COURSE this happened. So frustrated. So now I have to exchange for some other bag, but of course LV prices have gone up since I bought the pochette, so now I will most likely get a less useful piece for the same value. I should have listened to my instincts and stayed away from this brand.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Ugh, thread - I’m ill over this - I’ve had one of the pieces of my LV multi-pochette in for repair for like 2 months at this point. I just heard back from them and now they are saying it’s defective. They’re offering an exchange, but it just sucks as I don’t think the model I have is available anymore.
> 
> It’s like the only bag I’ve ever really liked from them, so, OF COURSE this happened. So frustrated. So now I have to exchange for some other bag, but of course LV prices have gone up since I bought the pochette, so now I will most likely get a less useful piece for the same value. I should have listened to my instincts and stayed away from this brand.


Oh no! I’m so sorry that this has happened! How frustrating that it took this long to tell you that. Such a shame with something you loved!

How long did you have it? If it’s less than a year, they can’t fix it and can’t replace it like with like, I think you can demand a refund especially if it was defective? That way you can take your money elsewhere if you want.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Ugh, thread - I’m ill over this - I’ve had one of the pieces of my LV multi-pochette in for repair for like 2 months at this point. I just heard back from them and now they are saying it’s defective. They’re offering an exchange, but it just sucks as I don’t think the model I have is available anymore.
> 
> It’s like the only bag I’ve ever really liked from them, so, OF COURSE this happened. So frustrated. So now I have to exchange for some other bag, but of course LV prices have gone up since I bought the pochette, so now I will most likely get a less useful piece for the same value. I should have listened to my instincts and stayed away from this brand.





Katinahat said:


> Oh no! I’m so sorry that this has happened! How frustrating that it took this long to tell you that. Such a shame with something you loved!
> 
> How long did you have it? If it’s less than a year, they can’t fix it and can’t replace it like with like, I* think you can demand a refund especially if it was defective? That way you can take your money elsewhere if you want.*



I would try for this


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> Love these! And your newest ones! They are all amazing! I am so happy for you
> 
> @Sunshine mama , why are you hesitating on selling the two items? It sounds perfect, unless of course you are not sure that you want to let go of the SLG?
> 
> my green bags : H 35 Trim II; K25, Bleu orage GHW (looks grayish green here); Prada camo techo crossbody (mens department from years ago — somehow the pic looks black and gray but IRL there is a lot of green ); sauge Evelyne PM, PHW
> View attachment 5353086
> 
> 
> Also big bags make me feel slimmer  lol
> View attachment 5353105


Your kelly is to die for.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sunshine mama said:


> I need some help.
> I don't want to buy any more bags, as I feel overwhelmed by the number of bags I have right now.
> So I decided to sell one bag(it's a slow start I know)  and I am ok with the quote,  as I have purchased it preloved. The fund from this sale would help pay partially for a preloved bag I just found out I needed LOL.
> But I want to declutter, not add to my collection.
> 
> So I have this brand new SLG that has been bothering me because I don't love it.  I missed the return window, so it's just sitting in my closet.
> Meanwhile, the price of this SLG has gone up  and is also out of stock online.  This brand only goes up in price,  and never goes on sale.
> I can only get 50% of the current listed price by just selling it to a preloved site. Then the fund from this SLG and the bag would completely pay for the bag I'm in love with. This would mean that I technically didn't buy any bag LOL, and got rid of 2 items from my closet.   I'm thinking that since this preloved bag I want is heavily  discounted from its original price, losing money on my SLG is justified.
> What do you all think? Should I still sell my SLG, or just use it as a gift later? If I do use it as a gift, there's no guarantee that the receiver would love it.
> I want to keep my own promise not to buy any bags this year(other than non high end designer), and I'm making so many excuses, I know, so I'm kinda stuck.  I feel like the bag I want will not pop up if it's sold, at least not for a long time.
> Any thoughts?



Of course, sell the SLG and buy the bag.   But shop around for a reseller.   Try Ann's, TRR, Rebag, and Fashionphile.   See what they suggest as a price for consignment vs outright purchase from you.   I think you get more from consignment.  I have never done an outright buy.  I have heard from others that Fashionphile gives the most for outright buys.   TRR seems to price items very high so maybe your end up getting more from them.  I like that they don't allow returns on bags.    I have sold more expensive bags through Ann's and at the higher price, the percentage gets lower, so I did ok.   Less expensive bags I have sold on ebay.   I had one bad experience on a $2k bag (a return on a non return item), but have had good experiences on items under $600.  

I can relate on feeling overwhelmed by a number of bags.   Weirdly my max number of bags I felt comfortable with was 18.  I felt like I couldn't get enough carries on my everyday bags when I got over that number.  Overwhelmed is the perfect word (There are about 3 in my closet that I don't count so I really have 21.  ha ha. Do others have bags they don't count?)   I recently decided I could be ok at 25 counting the previously non counted bags so that is only 4 more, max.   But I always get rid of my mistakes within a year or two.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> What is the third one down with the little red closure  at the top? It is so pretty.


It´s a German Goldpfeil bag from the early 50ies. The "balls" on the clasp are some kind of plastic meant to look like amber. The leather is so nice. I really love this one!


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Of course, sell the SLG and buy the bag.   But shop around for a reseller.   Try Ann's, TRR, Rebag, and Fashionphile.   See what they suggest as a price for consignment vs outright purchase from you.   I think you get more from consignment.  I have never done an outright buy.  I have heard from others that Fashionphile gives the most for outright buys.   TRR seems to price items very high so maybe your end up getting more from them.  I like that they don't allow returns on bags.    I have sold more expensive bags through Ann's and at the higher price, the percentage gets lower, so I did ok.   Less expensive bags I have sold on ebay.   I had one bad experience on a $2k bag (a return on a non return item), but have had good experiences on items under $600.
> 
> I can relate on feeling overwhelmed by a number of bags.   Weirdly my max number of bags I felt comfortable with was 18.  I felt like I couldn't get enough carries on my everyday bags when I got over that number.  Overwhelmed is the perfect word (There are about 3 in my closet that I don't count so I really have 21.  ha ha. Do others have bags they don't count?)   I recently decided I could be ok at 25 counting the previously non counted bags so that is only 4 more, max.   But I always get rid of my mistakes within a year or two.


Yes, I have bags that don't count! I don't count bags that are waiting to be rehabbed. Sometimes I don't count bags that were really cheap and wouldn't sell for much; I might carry them once a year so it is fine to keep them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Your math makes a lot of sense to me. Sell the bag, sell the SLG, and buy the preloved bag you need.    One in, two out. And the new bag is (kinda, sorta) free.
> 
> It's a start!



Exactly! This would be about the same as what I´m doing with clothes and shoes atm- on a much lower level  in my case, though. 
I sell all the stuff I really don´t need/ want anymore to an online second hand merchant for store credit (they don´t pay much, but the items are gone quickly without the trouble of trying to sell them individually through the classifieds and when you opt for store credit they give a 30% bonus) with which I try to purchase items I like right now. Preferrably in better quality. No money spent!


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Yes, I have bags that don't count! I don't count bags that are waiting to be rehabbed. Sometimes I don't count bags that were really cheap and wouldn't sell for much; I might carry them once a year so it is fine to keep them.



My bags I don't count were my first "expensive" bags back in the days that I carried $40 bags.  A blue Monsac (french company out of biz now) that I paid $80 at Marshalls and thought it was so frivolous.  It is a vegetable dyed aniline bag that is just a great bag.  I have a maroon BV hobo that was vintage in 2004.  I got it in an ebay auction for $78.  I was so enthralled by the feel of BV leather.  After all my recent musings about hobos, I thought why don't I pull that out and wear it again.  Duh.  My Fendi spy goes in and out of being counted.  I have a $100 "inspired" bag that I purchased to see if I would be comfortable carrying that size. It was purchased solely to be a size test and not to carry.    I really like it better than the real thing that I later purchased, but I refuse to carry it.  Not really sure how to get rid of it.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s a German Goldpfeil bag from the early 50ies. The "balls" on the clasp are some kind of plastic meant to look like amber. The leather is so nice. I really love this one!


It really is a beauty!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I would try for this


Me, too, definetely!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s a German Goldpfeil bag from the early 50ies. The "balls" on the clasp are some kind of plastic meant to look like amber. The leather is so nice. I really love this one!



It's a wonderful kiss-lock, makes the bag extra special


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Ooo, my past just flashed before my eyes (a good bit of it). My granny opening her handbag to give us 50p to spend. Her bag was brown leather but looked just like your ones with the big clasp at the top.



Thank-you for sharing your prescious memories! I love vintage bags because I imagine each of them had a life and experienced so much. How many of the "Sunday best bags" were the source of  delight for children? Sweets or some pocket money being passed to children from these bags while the adults sat and chatted over coffee and cake?



Katinahat said:


> It’s that caffeine and sugar combination! I sometimes joke that I have a serious “coke” habit - not ideal in my profession!


Bliss from a bottle...  sweet, sweet bliss... another addict here, you see.

I guess always being the fat kid and being reminded of this by my parents and denied sweets and soft drinks except for when they were granted as gratifications burned it into my brain, that bliss comes out of shiny bottles and cellophane wrappers...  the foods and drinks the lucky and slim other people were allowed to have all the time.
My grandma always was my hero. She said: "sugar is good for the eyes" (I used to wear fat glasses too! - next to an awful boy haircut) and slipped me a treat when I visited.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> Yes, I have bags that don't count! I don't count bags that are waiting to be rehabbed. Sometimes I don't count bags that were really cheap and wouldn't sell for much; I might carry them once a year so it is fine to keep them.



OK, so I was actually going to suggest we add a week where we talk about bags that don’t count, so timely conversation! I haven’t included my lululemon here, for example. Are they bags? Yes. But they are not at the same level as the bags I post. Ditto with beach bags and travel bags, maybe others. Anyone else interested in airing their dirty laundry once color weeks are over? I feel like I need to own up! Bonus points for including the stories on why they don’t count.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Ugh, thread - I’m ill over this - I’ve had one of the pieces of my LV multi-pochette in for repair for like 2 months at this point. I just heard back from them and now they are saying it’s defective. They’re offering an exchange, but it just sucks as I don’t think the model I have is available anymore.
> 
> It’s like the only bag I’ve ever really liked from them, so, OF COURSE this happened. So frustrated. So now I have to exchange for some other bag, but of course LV prices have gone up since I bought the pochette, so now I will most likely get a less useful piece for the same value. I should have listened to my instincts and stayed away from this brand.



Oh no! So sorry about this! How frustrating. Especially at LV price levels. But it does help confirm my decision to not get an LV bag.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I will do but so far I’m not making much progress! I’m about to start with my new therapist so if I get any good strategies I’ll let you know.
> 
> It’s that caffeine and sugar combination! I sometimes joke that I have a serious “coke” habit - not ideal in my profession!
> 
> 
> Ooo, my past just flashed before my eyes (a good bit of it). My granny opening her handbag to give us 50p to spend. Her bag was brown leather but looked just like your ones with the big clasp at the top.
> 
> 
> Good you managed to control that urge! Well done.
> 
> 
> I swoon everytime I see your green bags. So beautiful!
> 
> Such a shame this noble Alexa didn’t work for you but completely agree that comfortable is essential! Glad you found something different that worked. It’s lovely too.
> 
> So glad it’s not just me with the foody stuff! Yoga online is great. Try Yoga with Adrienne on YouTube as a starter.



Loving your new avatar!


----------



## JenJBS

My three green bags.

Behno Mini-Ina
Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC
Brandon Blackwood Biance duffle bag


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> OK, so I was actually going to suggest we add a week where we talk about bags that don’t count, so timely conversation! I haven’t included my lululemon here, for example. Are they bags? Yes. But they are not at the same level as the bags I post. Ditto with beach bags and travel bags, maybe others. Anyone else interested in airing their dirty laundry once color weeks are over? I feel like I need to own up! *Bonus points for including the stories on why they don’t count. *


Dying to hear this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cordeliere said:


> Of course, sell the SLG and buy the bag.   But shop around for a reseller.   Try Ann's, TRR, Rebag, and Fashionphile.   See what they suggest as a price for consignment vs outright purchase from you.   I think you get more from consignment.  I have never done an outright buy.  I have heard from others that Fashionphile gives the most for outright buys.   TRR seems to price items very high so maybe your end up getting more from them.  I like that they don't allow returns on bags.    I have sold more expensive bags through Ann's and at the higher price, the percentage gets lower, so I did ok.   Less expensive bags I have sold on ebay.   I had one bad experience on a $2k bag (a return on a non return item), but have had good experiences on items under $600.
> 
> I can relate on feeling overwhelmed by a number of bags.   Weirdly my max number of bags I felt comfortable with was 18.  I felt like I couldn't get enough carries on my everyday bags when I got over that number.  Overwhelmed is the perfect word (There are about 3 in my closet that I don't count so I really have 21.  ha ha. Do others have bags they don't count?)   I recently decided I could be ok at 25 counting the previously non counted bags so that is only 4 more, max.   But I always get rid of my mistakes within a year or two.


Thank you.  That's a lot of great information!
I will look into TRR, and also Ann's.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> My bags I don't count were my first "expensive" bags back in the days that I carried $40 bags.  A blue Monsac (french company out of biz now) that I paid $80 at Marshalls and thought it was so frivolous.  It is a vegetable dyed aniline bag that is just a great bag.  I have a maroon BV hobo that was vintage in 2004.  I got it in an ebay auction for $78.  I was so enthralled by the feel of BV leather.  After all my recent musings about hobos, I thought why don't I pull that out and wear it again.  Duh.  My Fendi spy goes in and out of being counted.  I have a $100 "inspired" bag that I purchased to see if I would be comfortable carrying that size. It was purchased solely to be a size test and not to carry.    I really like it better than the real thing that I later purchased, but I refuse to carry it.  Not really sure how to get rid of it.


I bought a Bao Bao lookalike. I've never used it. I've put my things inside a few times. I think I can cross Issey Miyake off my list. I still think the bags look intriguing but they probably aren't for me.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for sharing your prescious memories! I love vintage bags because I imagine each of them had a life and experienced so much. How many of the "Sunday best bags" were the source of  delight for children? Sweets or some pocket money being passed to children from these bags while the adults sat and chatted over coffee and cake?
> 
> 
> Bliss from a bottle...  sweet, sweet bliss... another addict here, you see.
> 
> I guess always being the fat kid and being reminded of this by my parents and denied sweets and soft drinks except for when they were granted as gratifications burned it into my brain, that bliss comes out of shiny bottles and cellophane wrappers...  the foods and drinks the lucky and slim other people were allowed to have all the time.
> My grandma always was my hero. She said: "sugar is good for the eyes" (I used to wear fat glasses too! - next to an awful boy haircut) and slipped me a treat when I visited.


lol, sugar is good for the eyes! My mom always said ice cream was healthy. I was a very skinny kid. I remember eating cookies after school and some adult saying they wished they could eat like that. My sister was the one they constantly picked on for eating too much. She wasn't exactly fat; she was just built that way. When my sister had kids, she did the same thing to the chunkier of her two children. I think it was the wrong message to give when we were all eating ice cream except for her.

I'm not a soft drink fan. Coca Cola tastes a lot different today in the US than it did when I was a kid. The bottlers are allowed to use whatever sugar they want, and that affects the taste. Most US bottlers use corn syrup. In Mexico, they still use cane or beet sugar. That's why my DH always orders Mexican coke whenever he can find it.

My grandmother used to secretly pass me a 20 dollar bill every so often.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> OK, so I was actually going to suggest we add a week where we talk about bags that don’t count, so timely conversation! I haven’t included my lululemon here, for example. Are they bags? Yes. But they are not at the same level as the bags I post. Ditto with beach bags and travel bags, maybe others. Anyone else interested in airing their dirty laundry once color weeks are over? I feel like I need to own up! Bonus points for including the stories on why they don’t count.


Great idea!


----------



## whateve

I don't know why I don't have a group shot of my green bags from last year. Maybe because I didn't have that many.

What I had last year:


Coach Legacy duffle in emerald



Michael Kors Uptown Astor



Coach vintage Watson bag from 1995



I bought this bag in 2020, thinking I needed something not leather but I've never used it. I'll admit I was influenced by a poster on tpf. I think it is cute and soft but I can't find an occasion when it feels right. This is a bag I'm not counting because I don't know if I would ever use it as a purse.

New since last year:



I bought this kate spade last August and I really love it.



I bought this Coach turnlock pouch at the end of last year. It is a new style inspired by vintage. I haven't carried it much. I love the color but struggle with the small size.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I bought a Bao Bao lookalike. I've never used it. I've put my things inside a few times. I think I can cross Issey Miyake off my list. I still think the bags look intriguing but they probably aren't for me.


Didn't know about the Bao Bao.   Google images just educated me.  Love the look but I could see how the flatness of it would be impractical.  What did you do with your look alike after putting your things inside a few times?  Does it still live in your closet?


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Didn't know about the Bao Bao.   Google images just educated me.  Love the look but I could see how the flatness of it would be impractical.  What did you do with your look alike after putting your things inside a few times?  Does it still live in your closet?


It is still in my closet. I should pull it out and try it again. I think it bothers me that it is an imitation. I wouldn't want to represent that I was carrying the real thing.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I bought a Bao Bao lookalike. I've never used it. I've put my things inside a few times. I think I can cross Issey Miyake off my list. I still think the bags look intriguing but they probably aren't for me.


I did too! Glad I am not alone  I feel the same way

and, I forgot about a green bag. Mainly bc DH bought it for himself, then decided it wasn’t right, but I felt it needed a home in my closet, so there you have it. It’s back in his now.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Maybe. I never tried.
> I didn't want to deal with the potential bad buyers that I've read about here on tPF.


I’ve sold approx 200 bags at this point. Only had one problem. Don’t let fear of selling stop you. You only hear of the few horror stories. The legions of people who sell without incident don’t bother to come here to post. I have had success with eBay, Tradesy and to a much lesser extent Poshmark.

Also, of all the popular resellers, I’ve found Ann’s Fabulous Finds to give the best pricing. Be careful of TRR, I’ve read tons of horror stories.


Kimbashop said:


> So many enchanting green bags this week, and so many heartbreaking stories of mother-daughter relationships.
> 
> I'm combining last week's blues with my one green for this week. I have a new to me Dior Promenade pouch in Metallic Blue from the 2016 cruise collection. I have wanted a Dior for so long and this one caught me eye at a great price, and I "needed" a metallic bag. If any of you, like @Sparkletastic or @cowgirlsboots know how to care for this intriguing material--which feels a bit like a shiny fabric material bonded with calf leather--please let me know. No one on the thread was sure how to care for it. I can't find any information on material or care. Even the box that it came in just says metallic calf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353002
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi Selene (selling)
> 
> View attachment 5353003
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Midi Aurora
> View attachment 5353008
> 
> 
> Arayla Market Harlow (selling, I think)
> View attachment 5353018
> 
> 
> Helen Kaminski Raffia tote
> View attachment 5353011
> 
> 
> Not pictured: Longchamp Blue Indigo tote; and a handmade crossbody bag that I bought while in Leuven, Belgium.
> 
> Here are my only two green bags. I'm twinning with @afroken 's Mom: Aspinal of London Mayfair Bag in green
> View attachment 5353013
> 
> 
> Balenciaga makeup clutch
> View attachment 5353014


That Dior is stunning! Congrats!  I hate I don’t have maintenance advice but mine are fine as is. I wipe them down every now and then with a soft cloth but don’t use a product on them. One of the reasons I love my Diors is I don’t have to futz with them.

The M Midi and the AOL are swoonworthy as well!


Jereni said:


> Ugh, thread - I’m ill over this - I’ve had one of the pieces of my LV multi-pochette in for repair for like 2 months at this point. I just heard back from them and now they are saying it’s defective. They’re offering an exchange, but it just sucks as I don’t think the model I have is available anymore.
> 
> It’s like the only bag I’ve ever really liked from them, so, OF COURSE this happened. So frustrated. So now I have to exchange for some other bag, but of course LV prices have gone up since I bought the pochette, so now I will most likely get a less useful piece for the same value. I should have listened to my instincts and stayed away from this brand.


If you really love it, is it worth taking back from them and finding a local cobbler to fix? Alternatively, I kjow of a couple of great cobblers who can work magic that I’d be happy to refer you too.


Cordeliere said:


> My bags I don't count were my first "expensive" bags back in the days that I carried $40 bags.  A blue Monsac (french company out of biz now) that I paid $80 at Marshalls and thought it was so frivolous.  It is a vegetable dyed aniline bag that is just a great bag.  I have a maroon BV hobo that was vintage in 2004.  I got it in an ebay auction for $78.  I was so enthralled by the feel of BV leather.  After all my recent musings about hobos, I thought why don't I pull that out and wear it again.  Duh.  My Fendi spy goes in and out of being counted.  I have a $100 "inspired" bag that I purchased to see if I would be comfortable carrying that size. It was purchased solely to be a size test and not to carry.    I really like it better than the real thing that I later purchased, but I refuse to carry it.  Not really sure how to get rid of it.


I count all my bags. I just have 3 categories: 1) Main collection 2) Fun & Special Use 3) Work & Luggage.

My POV is that if I’m going to use it, it has to be worth counting and caring for.
———-

Contacted the seller about the gold bag. It seems perfect for I want which is more than a little scary so I’m going to buy it tomorrow despite the *highway robbery *price. If it arrives and is as billed, I’ll sell the gold Boy. I’ll also look around for a super casual gold bag option. My issue is my Boy couldn’t bridge the two very different things I want a gold bag to do: either be cute & dressy / formal or be super functional and sizable enough to haul items.

I do so love metallic bags so, it is what it is! This has been an irritating hole in my collection. Fingers double dog diamond crossed! LOL!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for sharing your prescious memories! I love vintage bags because I imagine each of them had a life and experienced so much. How many of the "Sunday best bags" were the source of  delight for children? Sweets or some pocket money being passed to children from these bags while the adults sat and chatted over coffee and cake?
> 
> 
> Bliss from a bottle...  sweet, sweet bliss... another addict here, you see.
> 
> I guess always being the fat kid and being reminded of this by my parents and denied sweets and soft drinks except for when they were granted as gratifications burned it into my brain, that bliss comes out of shiny bottles and cellophane wrappers...  the foods and drinks the lucky and slim other people were allowed to have all the time.
> My grandma always was my hero. She said: "sugar is good for the eyes" (I used to wear fat glasses too! - next to an awful boy haircut) and slipped me a treat when I visited.


Those memories were precious. We spent every holiday on the Grandparents farm running free and occasionally earning some coins from that bag with little jobs. 

So unfair that you felt this way as a child. That must have hurt. 



DME said:


> Loving your new avatar!


Thanks! I saw that image and had to borrow it even though it’s probably copyrighted. I have two tabby cats so it’s even more perfect as Katinahat! 


JenJBS said:


> My three green bags.
> 
> Behno Mini-Ina
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC
> Brandon Blackwood Biance duffle bag
> 
> View attachment 5353380
> View attachment 5353381
> View attachment 5353382


They are all beautiful but I’m in love with the Minkoff! Gorgeous greens! 


whateve said:


> lol, sugar is good for the eyes! My mom always said ice cream was healthy. I was a very skinny kid. I remember eating cookies after school and some adult saying they wished they could eat like that. My sister was the one they constantly picked on for eating too much. She wasn't exactly fat; she was just built that way. When my sister had kids, she did the same thing to the chunkier of her two children. I think it was the wrong message to give when we were all eating ice cream except for her.
> 
> I'm not a soft drink fan. Coca Cola tastes a lot different today in the US than it did when I was a kid. The bottlers are allowed to use whatever sugar they want, and that affects the taste. Most US bottlers use corn syrup. In Mexico, they still use cane or beet sugar. That's why my DH always orders Mexican coke whenever he can find it.
> 
> My grandmother used to secretly pass me a 20 dollar bill every so often.


The coke here in the U.K. tastes so good! They haven’t reduced the sugar content for sugar tax which is good as I hate artificial sweeteners. They have a horrible after taste! 

I’m not sure where my sugar cravings come from. We weren’t denied sugar but didn’t have much cash to splash out. My G was a large woman. Mostly from early steroids for asthma. My M clearly lived in fear of that. My paternal G was also large. I was a tiny child and naturally very slim teenager as was my sister. My M just talked about weight and avoiding eating all the time. Then she’d suddenly eat a whole box of chocs in secret and laugh about it afterwards. I learned to eat sweets in secret if I was having a lot so no one commented. A terrible relationship with food began which was definitely clincally dysfunctional but I’ll not go into all the details. Elements remain to this day. 

Last year, when I was worrying about a condition my DD has and I was talking to my M (trying to get her to be gentle with DD which she was), she said to me that it will all improve and I shouldn’t worry so much. She said to me that she and my D had worried about me when I was at university because I got so thin but they left me to it and I was fine. I remember not responding in shock. At the time she was referring to, I was going through a horrific time both with this dysfunctional food relationship and experincing the trauma which caused my PTSD. I always thought I hid it so well they didn’t see it. Clearly not. It didn’t stop her going on to make constant comments about my weight increase when I met DH and gradually got healthier. My favourites “I weighed lesss than you do now when I was 9months pregnant”, “you can’t wear shorts with legs like those”, “your boss is beautiful, I don’t like that dress, it makes you look fat”. The list goes on and on… At the time I was about 140 pounds. Not my ideal weight but healthier than under 84 pounds which I was at some points.

What I’m saying is that I’d rather have the unhealthy relationship with food/sugar and a healthy relationship with my DDs. It’s so hard not to pass that on to the next generation like your sister has done when it’s all you’ve known. I worry about the subliminal messages I’ve sent them at times but at least I’m concerned enough to see it and try to stop and to never never say the directly unkind things that have been said to me! 



whateve said:


> I don't know why I don't have a group shot of my green bags from last year. Maybe because I didn't have that many.
> 
> What I had last year:
> View attachment 5353462
> 
> Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 
> View attachment 5353464
> 
> Michael Kors Uptown Astor
> 
> View attachment 5353465
> 
> Coach vintage Watson bag from 1995
> View attachment 5353466
> 
> 
> I bought this bag in 2020, thinking I needed something not leather but I've never used it. I'll admit I was influenced by a poster on tpf. I think it is cute and soft but I can't find an occasion when it feels right. This is a bag I'm not counting because I don't know if I would ever use it as a purse.
> 
> New since last year:
> 
> View attachment 5353467
> 
> I bought this kate spade last August and I really love it.
> 
> View attachment 5353468
> 
> I bought this Coach turnlock pouch at the end of last year. It is a new style inspired by vintage. I haven't carried it much. I love the color but struggle with the small size.


These are wonderful green bags. So fresh! I love your new coach. Looks like a perfect easy carry when you just want a phone keys and a purse slung Crossbody. 


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve sold approx 200 bags at this point. Only had one problem. Don’t let fear of selling stop you. You only hear of the few horror stories. The legions of people who sell without incident don’t bother to come here to post. I have had success with eBay, Tradesy and to a much lesser extent Poshmark.
> 
> Also, of all the popular resellers, I’ve found Ann’s Fabulous Finds to give the best pricing. Be careful of TRR, I’ve read tons of horror stories.
> That Dior is stunning! Congrats!  I hate I don’t have maintenance advice but mine are fine as is. I wipe them down every now and then with a soft cloth but don’t use a product on them. One of the reasons I love my Diors is I don’t have to futz with them.
> 
> The M Midi and the AOL are swoonworthy as well!
> If you really love it, is it worth taking back from them and finding a local cobbler to fix? Alternatively, I kjow of a couple of great cobblers who can work magic that I’d be happy to refer you too.
> I count all my bags. I just have 3 categories: 1) Main collection 2) Fun & Special Use 3) Work & Luggage.
> 
> My POV is that if I’m going to use it, it has to be worth counting and caring for.
> ———-
> 
> Contacted the seller about the gold bag. It seems perfect for I want which is more than a little scary so I’m going to buy it tomorrow despite the *highway robbery *price. If it arrives and is as billed, I’ll sell the gold Boy. I’ll also look around for a super casual gold bag option. My issue is my Boy couldn’t bridge the two very different things I want a gold bag to do: either be cute & dressy / formal or be super functional and sizable enough to haul items.
> 
> I do so love metallic bags so, it is what it is! This has been an irritating hole in my collection. Fingers double dog diamond crossed! LOL!


I’m so excited to see your new gold bag when it arrives! I love your Boy BTW so I’m sure whatever you’ve bought will be gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Oh no! I’m so sorry that this has happened! How frustrating that it took this long to tell you that. Such a shame with something you loved!
> 
> How long did you have it? If it’s less than a year, they can’t fix it and can’t replace it like with like, I think you can demand a refund especially if it was defective? That way you can take your money elsewhere if you want.





papertiger said:


> I would try for this



Thank you both. In normal circumstances I’d say you are right, but I _got_ the bag as an exchange from something I changed my mind on, and it was ‘final sale’ technically from the beginning. I brought it in for the repair at 11 months, so it _was _less than a year… I’m kicking myself as the problem showed up on like the 4th wear and I should have brought it in sooner.



JenJBS said:


> Oh no! So sorry about this! How frustrating. Especially at LV price levels. But it does help confirm my decision to not get an LV bag.



Yeah lol, best to stay away IMO.



Sparkletastic said:


> If you really love it, is it worth taking back from them and finding a local cobbler to fix? Alternatively, I kjow of a couple of great cobblers who can work magic that I’d be happy to refer you too.
> I count all my bags. I just have 3 categories: 1) Main collection 2) Fun & Special Use 3) Work & Luggage.
> 
> My POV is that if I’m going to use it, it has to be worth counting and caring for.
> ———-
> 
> Contacted the seller about the gold bag. It seems perfect for I want which is more than a little scary so I’m going to buy it tomorrow despite the *highway robbery *price. If it arrives and is as billed, I’ll sell the gold Boy. I’ll also look around for a super casual gold bag option. My issue is my Boy couldn’t bridge the two very different things I want a gold bag to do: either be cute & dressy / formal or be super functional and sizable enough to haul items.
> 
> I do so love metallic bags so, it is what it is! This has been an irritating hole in my collection. Fingers double dog diamond crossed! LOL!



Thanks for the suggestion - the problem is the zipper is hosed and won’t close properly. So I’m not sure if a cobbler could fix… they’d have to remove the zipper and put in a new one.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> My three green bags.
> 
> Behno Mini-Ina
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC
> Brandon Blackwood Biance duffle bag
> 
> View attachment 5353380
> View attachment 5353381
> View attachment 5353382



Gorgeous! Especially love that Behno.



whateve said:


> I don't know why I don't have a group shot of my green bags from last year. Maybe because I didn't have that many.
> 
> What I had last year:
> View attachment 5353462
> 
> Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 
> View attachment 5353464
> 
> Michael Kors Uptown Astor
> 
> View attachment 5353465
> 
> Coach vintage Watson bag from 1995
> View attachment 5353466
> 
> 
> I bought this bag in 2020, thinking I needed something not leather but I've never used it. I'll admit I was influenced by a poster on tpf. I think it is cute and soft but I can't find an occasion when it feels right. This is a bag I'm not counting because I don't know if I would ever use it as a purse.
> 
> New since last year:
> 
> View attachment 5353467
> 
> I bought this kate spade last August and I really love it.
> 
> View attachment 5353468
> 
> I bought this Coach turnlock pouch at the end of last year. It is a new style inspired by vintage. I haven't carried it much. I love the color but struggle with the small size.



Beautiful range of greens. I still covet that Michael Kors!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> OK, so I was actually going to suggest we add a week where we talk about bags that don’t count, so timely conversation! I haven’t included my lululemon here, for example. Are they bags? Yes. But they are not at the same level as the bags I post. Ditto with beach bags and travel bags, maybe others. Anyone else interested in airing their dirty laundry once color weeks are over? I feel like I need to own up! Bonus points for including the stories on why they don’t count.


I count those on a separate list. Gym bag, Bags for travel, fabric bag only used for art fairs that resides in the chair , etc are only for one purpose and are not included in my regular bag count. I count them on my Sport/ Travel list so they don't get out of hand either. I am happy to share these too.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I don't know why I don't have a group shot of my green bags from last year. Maybe because I didn't have that many.
> 
> What I had last year:
> View attachment 5353462
> 
> Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 
> View attachment 5353464
> 
> Michael Kors Uptown Astor
> 
> View attachment 5353465
> 
> Coach vintage Watson bag from 1995
> View attachment 5353466
> 
> 
> I bought this bag in 2020, thinking I needed something not leather but I've never used it. I'll admit I was influenced by a poster on tpf. I think it is cute and soft but I can't find an occasion when it feels right. This is a bag I'm not counting because I don't know if I would ever use it as a purse.
> 
> New since last year:
> 
> View attachment 5353467
> 
> I bought this kate spade last August and I really love it.
> 
> View attachment 5353468
> 
> I bought this Coach turnlock pouch at the end of last year. It is a new style inspired by vintage. I haven't carried it much. I love the color but struggle with the small size.


Beautiful Greens! Love the Coach on the bottom.


----------



## dcooney4

I have absolutely no self-control when it comes to bags. I know many of you are not into the more raw leathers that are less refined, but they work for me. I ordered a camera shaped bag from Go Forth Goods in Forest Green and added an outside pocket. I have a nice selection of more refined bags, but I really wear the chewy leather bags more. The only refined bag I could still use is a delicate light colored summer bag.


----------



## dcooney4

I did go try to go to Gucci outlet but the line was to long and was barely moving. I decided to go back another time.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> I count those on a separate list. Gym bag, Bags for travel, fabric bag only used for art fairs that resides in the chair , etc are only for one purpose and are not included in my regular bag count. I count them on my Sport/ Travel list so they don't get out of hand either. I am happy to share these too.



On the subject of bags that we don’t count, here would be mine:


Tumi nylon travel camera bag black
Tumi nylon travel camera bag brown
Coach Rogue brief (but will sell soon)
Coach large Borough (used as laptop bag and only for work)
Longchamps large le Pliage (for travel)

The two Tumis probably _should_ be included in my total, but I have them only for terrible weather days or when I’m doing something where I’m really roughing it and need something extremely sporty.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> It is still in my closet. I should pull it out and try it again. I think it bothers me that it is an imitation. I wouldn't want to represent that I was carrying the real thing.


I am in the same place with my "inspired" bag.  I don't want to carry it but don't want to throw it away because it is a nice bag that I like.   I got my money's worth out of the test, but still.   I don't want to give it away because I don't want to encourage someone else to carry a fake.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> Thanks for the suggestion - the problem is the zipper is hosed and won’t close properly. So I’m not sure if a cobbler could fix… they’d have to remove the zipper and put in a new one.


I have heard of people talking very positively about getting repairs done by the Leather Doctor.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> I count all my bags. I just have 3 categories: 1) Main collection 2) Fun & Special Use 3) Work & Luggage.
> My POV is that if I’m going to use it, it has to be worth counting and caring for.



The ones I don't count are ones I don't carry, but don't want to get rid of because I might carry them someday.  
My categories are date bags, everyday bags, and travel bags.  I also tend not to count travel bags.  I have a lot of date bags which I love and I don't mind if they are only carried infrequently.  It bothers me if the everyday bags get infrequent use.   Rarely used everyday bags are what make me feel pressured that I have too many bags.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> At the time I was about 140 pounds. Not my ideal weight but healthier than under 84 pounds which I was at some points.


I feel bad for you that you had to endure those horrible messages.   I can't imagine 84 pounds.  You must have a really tiny frame.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> On the subject of bags that we don’t count, here would be mine:
> 
> 
> Tumi nylon travel camera bag black
> Tumi nylon travel camera bag brown
> Coach Rogue brief (but will sell soon)
> Coach large Borough (used as laptop bag and only for work)
> Longchamps large le Pliage (for travel)
> 
> The two Tumis probably _should_ be included in my total, but I have them only for terrible weather days or when I’m doing something where I’m really roughing it and need something extremely sporty.


Is the rarely used aspect the reason you don't count them?


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> I am in the same place with my "inspired" bag.  I don't want to carry it but don't want to throw it away because it is a nice bag that I like.   I got my money's worth out of the test, but still.   I don't want to give it away because I don't want to encourage someone else to carry a fake.


I received a fake mini speedy once. I gave it to my friends little girl to carry her tiny toys.


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> I have absolutely no self-control when it comes to bags. I know many of you are not into the more raw leathers that are less refined, but they work for me. I ordered a camera shaped bag from Go Forth Goods in Forest Green and added an outside pocket. I have a nice selection of more refined bags, but I really wear the chewy leather bags more. The only refined bag I could still use is a delicate light colored summer bag.


I get what you are talking about.  Leather in the original sense of the term.  Sort of like saddle or heritage leather.
The term chewy cracks me up.  Is that a standard description or did you coin that term?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> So many enchanting green bags this week, and so many heartbreaking stories of mother-daughter relationships.
> 
> I'm combining last week's blues with my one green for this week. I have a new to me Dior Promenade pouch in Metallic Blue from the 2016 cruise collection. I have wanted a Dior for so long and this one caught me eye at a great price, and I "needed" a metallic bag. If any of you, like @Sparkletastic or @cowgirlsboots know how to care for this intriguing material--which feels a bit like a shiny fabric material bonded with calf leather--please let me know. No one on the thread was sure how to care for it. I can't find any information on material or care. Even the box that it came in just says metallic calf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353002
> 
> 
> Massaccesi midi Selene (selling)
> 
> View attachment 5353003
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Midi Aurora
> View attachment 5353008
> 
> 
> Arayla Market Harlow (selling, I think)
> View attachment 5353018
> 
> 
> Helen Kaminski Raffia tote
> View attachment 5353011
> 
> 
> Not pictured: Longchamp Blue Indigo tote; and a handmade crossbody bag that I bought while in Leuven, Belgium.
> 
> Here are my only two green bags. I'm twinning with @afroken 's Mom: Aspinal of London Mayfair Bag in green
> View attachment 5353013
> 
> 
> Balenciaga makeup clutch
> View attachment 5353014


Lovely! I especially like the Aspinal! 
(I know that’s the second time Ive loved an Aspinal… and I do, but I’m trying to not buy a bag this year!)


880 said:


> Love these! And your newest ones! They are all amazing! I am so happy for you
> 
> @Sunshine mama , why are you hesitating on selling the two items? It sounds perfect, unless of course you are not sure that you want to let go of the SLG?
> 
> my green bags : H 35 Trim II; K25, Bleu orage GHW (looks grayish green here); Prada camo techo crossbody (mens department from years ago — somehow the pic looks black and gray but IRL there is a lot of green ); sauge Evelyne PM, PHW
> View attachment 5353086
> 
> 
> Also big bags make me feel slimmer  lol
> View attachment 5353105


Beautiful! 


JenJBS said:


> My three green bags.
> 
> Behno Mini-Ina
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC
> Brandon Blackwood Biance duffle bag
> 
> View attachment 5353380
> View attachment 5353381
> View attachment 5353382


I love these colors, and the knot on the Behno is so cute!


whateve said:


> I don't know why I don't have a group shot of my green bags from last year. Maybe because I didn't have that many.
> 
> What I had last year:
> View attachment 5353462
> 
> Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 
> View attachment 5353464
> 
> Michael Kors Uptown Astor
> 
> View attachment 5353465
> 
> Coach vintage Watson bag from 1995
> View attachment 5353466
> 
> 
> I bought this bag in 2020, thinking I needed something not leather but I've never used it. I'll admit I was influenced by a poster on tpf. I think it is cute and soft but I can't find an occasion when it feels right. This is a bag I'm not counting because I don't know if I would ever use it as a purse.
> 
> New since last year:
> 
> View attachment 5353467
> 
> I bought this kate spade last August and I really love it.
> 
> View attachment 5353468
> 
> I bought this Coach turnlock pouch at the end of last year. It is a new style inspired by vintage. I haven't carried it much. I love the color but struggle with the small size.


The Legacy Duffle is a stunning color, as is this last one… too bad about the size though! A friend of mine just bought this KS in white, she loves it! I almost bought it in pink, but it just wasn’t the right shade.


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Oh no! So sorry about this! How frustrating. Especially at LV price levels. But it does help confirm my decision to not get an LV bag.


@Jereni sorry your having issues, as @Sparkletastic and some others suggested, you might be able to get it repaired elsewhere.

@JenJBS sigh…it is possible to buy an LV without issues. I have several bags & SLGs & have never had an issue.



whateve said:


> I don't know why I don't have a group shot of my green bags from last year. Maybe because I didn't have that many.
> 
> What I had last year:
> View attachment 5353462
> 
> Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 
> View attachment 5353464
> 
> Michael Kors Uptown Astor
> 
> View attachment 5353465
> 
> Coach vintage Watson bag from 1995
> View attachment 5353466
> 
> 
> I bought this bag in 2020, thinking I needed something not leather but I've never used it. I'll admit I was influenced by a poster on tpf. I think it is cute and soft but I can't find an occasion when it feels right. This is a bag I'm not counting because I don't know if I would ever use it as a purse.
> 
> New since last year:
> 
> View attachment 5353467
> 
> I bought this kate spade last August and I really love it.
> 
> View attachment 5353468
> 
> I bought this Coach turnlock pouch at the end of last year. It is a new style inspired by vintage. I haven't carried it much. I love the color but struggle with the small size.


Love the emerald Duffle, so pretty.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I am in the same place with my "inspired" bag.  I don't want to carry it but don't want to throw it away because it is a nice bag that I like.   I got my money's worth out of the test, but still.   I don't want to give it away because I don't want to encourage someone else to carry a fake.


Though inspired is not the same as replica (with the branded marks) 

I have a favorite BV inspired clutch (fold over, so it can also be a bigger handheld) by Suarez in NY. I also have Etsy inspired BV pouches. I don’t wear them much, but not bc of the issue above. The bao bao does expand, but I just didn’t like the style, so gave it to a family member

@JenJBS, I’m sorry about your issues with LV. Like @baghabitz34 ,  I have never had issues with LV bags. I just hate their customer service aftercare (trench coat) for the most part, and my SA left many years ago, so stopped buying


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## afroken

Cordeliere said:


> Of course, sell the SLG and buy the bag.   But shop around for a reseller.   Try Ann's, TRR, Rebag, and Fashionphile.   See what they suggest as a price for consignment vs outright purchase from you.   I think you get more from consignment.  I have never done an outright buy.  I have heard from others that Fashionphile gives the most for outright buys.   TRR seems to price items very high so maybe your end up getting more from them.  I like that they don't allow returns on bags.    I have sold more expensive bags through Ann's and at the higher price, the percentage gets lower, so I did ok.   Less expensive bags I have sold on ebay.   I had one bad experience on a $2k bag (a return on a non return item), but have had good experiences on items under $600.
> 
> I can relate on feeling overwhelmed by a number of bags.   Weirdly my max number of bags I felt comfortable with was 18.  I felt like I couldn't get enough carries on my everyday bags when I got over that number.  Overwhelmed is the perfect word (There are about 3 in my closet that I don't count so I really have 21.  ha ha. Do others have bags they don't count?)   I recently decided I could be ok at 25 counting the previously non counted bags so that is only 4 more, max.   But I always get rid of my mistakes within a year or two.


I have several bags that I don’t count into my collection. The key word here is “collection”, which I take as pieces carefully curated. My bags not counted are pieces bought not because I really love them, but because they are practical (for days when I need to rough it out).

*Longchamp Le Pliage tote*
I use it travelling and for days when I need to go into the office to carry laptop and files - but due to not going out much during covid, I can no longer shoulder carry my laptop, cord, and files. So I bought a fabric laptop bag to wear crossbody, which I also won’t count into my collection.

*Longchamp Le Pliage crossbody*
I wear this for travelling when I need to carry a lot, such as water bottle, cardigan, umbrella.

*Uniqlo nylon crossbody*
I wear this as my main bag when going on the airplane.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> I get what you are talking about.  Leather in the original sense of the term.  Sort of like saddle or heritage leather.
> The term chewy cracks me up.  Is that a standard description or did you coin that term?


I have heard other people use the term. It fits though.lol


----------



## lill_canele

DME said:


> OK, so I was actually going to suggest we add a week where we talk about bags that don’t count, so timely conversation! I haven’t included my lululemon here, for example. Are they bags? Yes. But they are not at the same level as the bags I post. Ditto with beach bags and travel bags, maybe others. Anyone else interested in airing their dirty laundry once color weeks are over? I feel like I need to own up! Bonus points for including the stories on why they don’t count.



I am similar to @Sparkletastic , count all my bags!
I pretty much divide them up between bags vs travel bags/luggage. And I don't really use totes as travel bags/luggage so they are in the "bags" group.
Don't have a beach bag, but if I did, it would probably be with the "travel bags".

I do like having all my bags out on display though, that way they are a constant reminder of what I already have so I don't end up getting something too similar. 
I do the same with my clothes, almost everything (except, swimwear, underwear/socks, scrubs, sleepwear, and knits) is hung, so that I see it and know that I need to wear it! lol The hardest thing for me to stop buying is knitwear. I love knitwear, it's just hard to justify having a lot when I live in Southern California and it's warm to very hot weather 6-7 months out of the year, with hot days randomly sprinkled throughout.


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> I have heard of people talking very positively about getting repairs done by the Leather Doctor.



Thank you for the helpful suggestion! I will look into them. 



Cordeliere said:


> Is the rarely used aspect the reason you don't count them?



I think it’s mostly bc they are entirely utilitarian bags, i.e. I can’t really get by not having them. 



880 said:


> @JenJBS, I’m sorry about your issues with LV. Like @baghabitz34 ,  I have never had issues with LV bags. I just hate their customer service aftercare (trench coat) for the most part, and my SA left many years ago, so stopped buying



Yeah their customer service is the worst, lol. Not impressed. But they are hardly the only offender in that area, of course.


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> My Double Sens is also a bit like a newspaper courier bag, the difference is I never had to do it as a job.
> 
> I don't want to advise since I never had the same reminiscence, but the exact shade and the wonderful leather would make it something I'd want to consider carefully before selling. I don't know what the resell price is for this bags, but I do know the value of a good leather shopper.
> 
> I don't know if it's the same where you live, but stores don't give bags with purchases anymore. It used to be just a plastic tax, but now bookstores like Waterstones and others try to make their customers pay extra for paper bags too, these are not taxed - the money goes straight to their own pockets. I love to carry a soft leather shopper, I knew I needed the Maxi DS for that purpose, it doesn't seem to take much to fill-up all 50cm.


You make a fair point. Perhaps I need to save this bag in a different category v. how I have been thinking of it. It packs light and weighs nothing. And, to your point, I have used it at our local Farmer's market. Maybe instead of including it in my handbag collection, I need to think about it as a carryall. It really is a beautiful bag. Arayla is a US (LA and Hawaii) based company that sources their leather in LA. I don't know who they use, but their leather is exquisite.


----------



## Kimbashop

DME said:


> OK, so I was actually going to suggest we add a week where we talk about bags that don’t count, so timely conversation! I haven’t included my lululemon here, for example. Are they bags? Yes. But they are not at the same level as the bags I post. Ditto with beach bags and travel bags, maybe others. Anyone else interested in airing their dirty laundry once color weeks are over? I feel like I need to own up! Bonus points for including the stories on why they don’t count.


I love this idea! I have WAY too many bags in this category, and an equal amount of excuses.

*Beach Bags*: 3. We travel regularly to a beach area, where I grew up, so beach bags are no-brainers for me. I have had a Lands End bag since my children were babies. It has my initials embroidered on it. It is so gross right now (dirty, stained, faded red accents) that I don't dare show it here. My current favorite company for beach bas is Scout. Now that my kids are older, I bought a personal sized bag for beach and pool in a fabulous blue stripe pattern, as well as one of their classic, stowable totes that holds just about everything. I also have three of their pouches for sunscreen, sunglasses, comb, money, etc. Here is the Daytripper bag I bought for personal use. I took it to Tulum as my carryon and it held an amazing amount of stuff: 




*Travel Bags*: I'm a sucker for a good travel bag. We have lots of roller luggage and I have two bags from Lo & Sons for carry on-- I love this company. They make great carryon bags that have sleeves to fit right over the handles on your roller luggage. The OG2 is a fantastic design and I also own their tote, which I will be taken with me on my 3-month trip to the UK. I have an older Hayden & Harnett bag that I used to carry a lot, as well as several other travel size bags. My brother in-law owned a travel luggage company (sold it) and I own a terrific travel backpack (with roller sleeve) from his company.

*Outdoor/Sport Bags:* Too many to count. My favorites are my Osprey Daylite backpack with water pouch (true love for me--it does everything), a Timbuk2 tote, a giant Lululemon bag that holds so much I have used it as a carryon suitcase, two Camelbaks, and an old canvas duffle bag that is the perfect size for sports gear like ski pants and helmets. SEVERAL backpacks (it was a thing for me for a while). 

*Festival Bags*: bags that I can toss on and go and not worry about theft or damage. My favorite is a Sak crossbody crochet bag with a zipper and flap. Holds phone, keys, and cards. I have had it forever. Light and perfect for dancing at outdoor concerts or browsing art booths. I have a small Timbuk2 bag that I used when the children were little and I needed to carry snacks, water, toys, etc for them. I love Timbuk2 because they make indestructable bags.

*Laptop bags*: I have 2 in rotation that supplement the bags I count in my collection (my nice leather totes, for example). The first is a Radley pocket backpack. I love this pack because it is flat and minimalist and big enough to hold my laptop, charger, keys, and a few files if needed. I also just bought a Dagne Dover vertical laptop carrier which I adore. It is the perfect size and I love layering it under a cute, smaller crossbody bag.


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> OK, so I was actually going to suggest we add a week where we talk about bags that don’t count, so timely conversation! I haven’t included my lululemon here, for example. Are they bags? Yes. But they are not at the same level as the bags I post. Ditto with beach bags and travel bags, maybe others. Anyone else interested in airing their dirty laundry once color weeks are over? I feel like I need to own up! Bonus points for including the stories on why they don’t count.



I don't count one of my most used bags. It's a fold-up shopper from Lidl (cheap German supermarket) and it cost about £5. Strangely, since Prada bright out a floral print nylon range everyone who sees me with it thinks it's Prada   I once mentioned it's origins to one of my friends, but his face curled up like slice of thinly dried Mango, so I don't even bother enlightening anyone now who says they like my bag, I just say thanks.

Similarly any free/cheap canvas, cotton, or nylon shoppers don't count. 

Travel bags count - some of my favourite bags are my travel sizes - I sometimes use them for work too
Luggage counts 
Backpacks count
Briefcases and laptop bags count 
Beach bags count (although since my McQueen disappeared on Christmas in a taxi, I no longer have one)
Gym bags would count too if I have one.


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> My three green bags.
> 
> Behno Mini-Ina
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini-MAC
> Brandon Blackwood Biance duffle bag
> 
> View attachment 5353380
> View attachment 5353381
> View attachment 5353382



Loving th min MAC with all the silver hw


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I don't know why I don't have a group shot of my green bags from last year. Maybe because I didn't have that many.
> 
> What I had last year:
> View attachment 5353462
> 
> Coach Legacy duffle in emerald
> 
> View attachment 5353464
> 
> Michael Kors Uptown Astor
> 
> View attachment 5353465
> 
> Coach vintage Watson bag from 1995
> View attachment 5353466
> 
> 
> I bought this bag in 2020, thinking I needed something not leather but I've never used it. I'll admit I was influenced by a poster on tpf. I think it is cute and soft but I can't find an occasion when it feels right. This is a bag I'm not counting because I don't know if I would ever use it as a purse.
> 
> New since last year:
> 
> View attachment 5353467
> 
> I bought this kate spade last August and I really love it.
> 
> View attachment 5353468
> 
> I bought this Coach turnlock pouch at the end of last year. It is a new style inspired by vintage. I haven't carried it much. I love the color but struggle with the small size.



If sizes are too small, maybe try it as an extra, I often have to carry a little cross-body but there's nowhere to put anything beyond little flat things.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I have absolutely no self-control when it comes to bags. I know many of you are not into the more raw leathers that are less refined, but they work for me. I ordered a camera shaped bag from Go Forth Goods in Forest Green and added an outside pocket. I have a nice selection of more refined bags, but I really wear the chewy leather bags more. The only refined bag I could still use is a delicate light colored summer bag.



One of my problems is I'm into everything. Refined, rustic, unusual material, skins, colours...


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I'm not a soft drink fan. Coca Cola tastes a lot different today in the US than it did when I was a kid. The bottlers are allowed to use whatever sugar they want, and that affects the taste. Most US bottlers use corn syrup. In Mexico, they still use cane or beet sugar. That's why my DH always orders Mexican coke whenever he can find it.
> 
> My grandmother used to secretly pass me a 20 dollar bill every so often.



I’m not a soft drink fan either, although I do make an exception for root beer. I’m on a mission to try every root beer in the world if I can manage it. Root beer can be fun because there are regional and smaller brewers and there’s actually variety.

My husband feels the same way about Coke - he only drinks the Mexican coke, when he can get it.



Cookiefiend said:


> Lovely! I especially like the Aspinal!
> (I know that’s the second time Ive loved an Aspinal… and I do, but I’m trying to not buy a bag this year!)
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> I love these colors, and the knot on the Behno is so cute!
> 
> The Legacy Duffle is a stunning color, as is this last one… too bad about the size though! A friend of mine just bought this KS in white, she loves it! I almost bought it in pink, but it just wasn’t the right shade.



I’m with you, lovin these Aspinals! I’m probably not going to be able to restrain myself from buying one this year.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Waited in all day for this while doing admin so need to go for a walk.
> 
> Before I do, I'd like to show you one of the most beautiful bags in the World
> 
> TA DA!
> 
> Alone with alternative straps (the black leather strap is on left)
> 
> May I present to you my all-black Med BTH
> 
> View attachment 5352901
> 
> 
> With light beige Med New BTH Bold
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352896
> 
> 
> 
> Mirrors are also respectively coloured black and gold on the reverse
> 
> View attachment 5353389


You're right… the most beautiful bag in the world! Congratulations; thrilled for you!!!!!!


----------



## Marmotte

My other green bag
Saint Laurent Envelope Medium
I used it today!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Waited in all day for this while doing admin so need to go for a walk.
> 
> Before I do, I'd like to show you one of the most beautiful bags in the World
> 
> TA DA!
> 
> Alone with alternative straps (the black leather strap is on left)
> 
> May I present to you my all-black Med BTH
> 
> View attachment 5352901
> 
> 
> With light beige Med New BTH Bold
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352896
> 
> 
> 
> Mirrors are also respectively coloured black and gold on the reverse
> 
> View attachment 5353389


Congratulations, they are both gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> You're right… the most beautiful bag in the world! Congratulations; thrilled for you!!!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Marmotte said:


> My other green bag
> Saint Laurent Envelope Medium
> I used it today!
> 
> View attachment 5353918
> View attachment 5353919



OMG, that is gorgeous.

It makes me want to be the lady-like creature who could look as good as the bag.


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Congratulations, they are both gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> They are all beautiful but I’m in love with the Minkoff! Gorgeous greens!


Thank you!     RM has some spectacular greens!



Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! Especially love that Behno.


Thank you! 



dcooney4 said:


> I love these colors, and the knot on the Behno is so cute!


Thank you!  The knot is what originally drew mew to Behno styles! 



papertiger said:


> Loving th min MAC with all the silver hw


Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> lol, sugar is good for the eyes! My mom always said ice cream was healthy. I was a very skinny kid. I remember eating cookies after school and some adult saying they wished they could eat like that. My sister was the one they constantly picked on for eating too much. She wasn't exactly fat; she was just built that way. When my sister had kids, she did the same thing to the chunkier of her two children. I think it was the wrong message to give when we were all eating ice cream except for her.
> 
> I'm not a soft drink fan. Coca Cola tastes a lot different today in the US than it did when I was a kid. The bottlers are allowed to use whatever sugar they want, and that affects the taste. Most US bottlers use corn syrup. In Mexico, they still use cane or beet sugar. That's why my DH always orders Mexican coke whenever he can find it.
> 
> *My grandmother used to secretly pass me a 20 dollar bill every so often.*



Bless her. I had an old auntie who often did the same. The uncle was very frugal, so it had to be secretly. She used to hide the money she gave me in her stockings. It always was so sweet. That lovely elderly woman (always decked out like a 50ies entrepeneur´s wife) hitching up her skirt a little and handing me some cash with a cheeky grin.


----------



## Sparkletastic

DME said:


> OK, so I was actually going to suggest we add a week where we talk about bags that don’t count, so timely conversation! I haven’t included my lululemon here, for example. Are they bags? Yes. But they are not at the same level as the bags I post. Ditto with beach bags and travel bags, maybe others. Anyone else interested in airing their dirty laundry once color weeks are over? I feel like I need to own up! Bonus points for including the stories on why they don’t count.


Other than luggage, I really don’t have any bag that I could show. Now, I’m wondering why. LOL!  I obviously carry things but my backpack (luggage) or work bag (to be shown on black week) are the bags I use.  I do have a small gym bag but I count that in luggage. So..? hmmmmm… 


Jereni said:


> Thank you both. In normal circumstances I’d say you are right, but I _got_ the bag as an exchange from something I changed my mind on, and it was ‘final sale’ technically from the beginning. I brought it in for the repair at 11 months, so it _was _less than a year… I’m kicking myself as the problem showed up on like the 4th wear and I should have brought it in sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lol, best to stay away IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion - the problem is the zipper is hosed and won’t close properly. So I’m not sure if a cobbler could fix… they’d have to remove the zipper and put in a new one.


Leather Surgeons and Leather Pros could replace the zipper. Also, possibly Lovin my bags


Jereni said:


> I’m not a soft drink fan either, although I do make an exception for root beer. I’m on a mission to try every root beer in the world if I can manage it. Root beer can be fun because there are regional and smaller brewers and there’s actually variety.
> 
> My husband feels the same way about Coke - he only drinks the Mexican coke, when he can get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m with you, lovin these Aspinals! I’m probably not going to be able to restrain myself from buying one this year.


I really, really, really hate soda. Lol! The fizziness of plus cloyingly sweet is awful to me. No one in my family drinks soda. For that matter, we don’t drink juice. DS & I just drink water all day. DD & Mr. S will drink coffee in the am.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Thank you both. In normal circumstances I’d say you are right, but I _got_ the bag as an exchange from something I changed my mind on, and it was ‘final sale’ technically from the beginning. I brought it in for the repair at 11 months, so it _was _less than a year… I’m kicking myself as the problem showed up on like the 4th wear and I should have brought it in sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lol, best to stay away IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion - the problem is the zipper is hosed and won’t close properly. So I’m not sure if a cobbler could fix… they’d have to remove the zipper and put in a new one.


I’m sorry returning isn’t an option. How frustrating! 



Cordeliere said:


> I feel bad for you that you had to endure those horrible messages.   I can't imagine 84 pounds.  You must have a really tiny frame.


Thank you. Not tiny enough to justify it. It wasn’t a good situation.  


Marmotte said:


> My other green bag
> Saint Laurent Envelope Medium
> I used it today!
> 
> View attachment 5353918
> View attachment 5353919


Oh my goodness. This is a wonderful and different shade of green than the forest greens or bright greens we’ve seen. I’m in love with it’s gorgeous green quilted leather. 


papertiger said:


> OMG, that is gorgeous.
> 
> It makes me want to be the lady-like creature who could look as good as the bag.


In my mind @papertiger you are 100% that lady like creature!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Ugh, thread - I’m ill over this - I’ve had one of the pieces of my LV multi-pochette in for repair for like 2 months at this point. I just heard back from them and now they are saying it’s defective. They’re offering an exchange, but it just sucks as I don’t think the model I have is available anymore.
> 
> It’s like the only bag I’ve ever really liked from them, so, OF COURSE this happened. So frustrated. So now I have to exchange for some other bag, but of course LV prices have gone up since I bought the pochette, so now I will most likely get a less useful piece for the same value. I should have listened to my instincts and stayed away from this brand.


Oh, dear. How frustrating. Have you decided what to do?


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’m sorry returning isn’t an option. How frustrating!
> 
> 
> Thank you. Not tiny enough to justify it. It wasn’t a good situation.
> 
> Oh my goodness. This is a wonderful and different shade of green than the forest greens or bright greens we’ve seen. I’m in love with it’s gorgeous green quilted leather.
> 
> In my mind @papertiger you are 100% that lady like creature!



 

I better wash my dirlty hair, get my heels out and do my nails properly for once


----------



## ElainePG

DME said:


> OK, so I was actually going to suggest we add a week where we talk about bags that don’t count, so timely conversation! I haven’t included my lululemon here, for example. Are they bags? Yes. But they are not at the same level as the bags I post. Ditto with beach bags and travel bags, maybe others. Anyone else interested in airing their dirty laundry once color weeks are over? I feel like I need to own up! Bonus points for including the stories on why they don’t count.


I think this is a great idea. I'll show you mine if you show me yours!


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> OK, so I was actually going to suggest we add a week where we talk about bags that don’t count, so timely conversation! I haven’t included my lululemon here, for example. Are they bags? Yes. But they are not at the same level as the bags I post. Ditto with beach bags and travel bags, maybe others. Anyone else interested in airing their dirty laundry once color weeks are over? I feel like I need to own up! Bonus points for including the stories on why they don’t count.


It has been so interesting to read about  what everyone counts and doesn’t count. I think I’m with with @Sparkletastic and @papertiger and count most items. The exceptions being a few brightly coloured reusable nylon shopping bags at £5 each and a specialist woman’s running backpack I use when I’m run commuting home from work. 

I certainly count my beach bag but it’s a Loewe so I think you all would too!  

And thanks I’m loving the permission not to count nylon that lots of you are offering me 
but my two KS nylons are part of my count!


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Other than luggage, I really don’t have any bag that I could show. Now, I’m wondering why. LOL!  I obviously carry things but my backpack (luggage) or work bag (to be shown on black week) are the bags I use.  I do have a small gym bag but I count that in luggage. So..? hmmmmm…
> Leather Surgeons and Leather Pros could replace the zipper. Also, possibly Lovin my bags
> I really, really, really hate soda. Lol! The fizziness of plus cloyingly sweet is awful to me. No one in my family drinks soda. For that matter, we don’t drink juice. DS & I just drink water all day. DD & Mr. S will drink coffee in the am.


The fizz or no fizz debate is a funny one. I don’t like water for the opposite reason - no sugar and no bubbles!

Peppermint or ginger tea are my nod to health but I’d rather have a Gin and Tonic or Champagne! Those are great bubbles!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve sold approx 200 bags at this point. Only had one problem. Don’t let fear of selling stop you. You only hear of the few horror stories. The legions of people who sell without incident don’t bother to come here to post. I have had success with eBay, Tradesy and to a much lesser extent Poshmark.
> 
> Also, of all the popular resellers, I’ve found Ann’s Fabulous Finds to give the best pricing. Be careful of TRR, I’ve read tons of horror stories.
> *That Dior is stunning! Congrats!  I hate I don’t have maintenance advice but mine are fine as is. I wipe them down every now and then with a soft cloth but don’t use a product on them. One of the reasons I love my Diors is I don’t have to futz with them.*
> 
> The M Midi and the AOL are swoonworthy as well!
> If you really love it, is it worth taking back from them and finding a local cobbler to fix? Alternatively, I kjow of a couple of great cobblers who can work magic that I’d be happy to refer you too.
> I count all my bags. I just have 3 categories: 1) Main collection 2) Fun & Special Use 3) Work & Luggage.
> 
> My POV is that if I’m going to use it, it has to be worth counting and caring for.
> ———-
> 
> Contacted the seller about the gold bag. It seems perfect for I want which is more than a little scary so I’m going to buy it tomorrow despite the *highway robbery *price. If it arrives and is as billed, I’ll sell the gold Boy. I’ll also look around for a super casual gold bag option. My issue is my Boy couldn’t bridge the two very different things I want a gold bag to do: either be cute & dressy / formal or be super functional and sizable enough to haul items.
> 
> I do so love metallic bags so, it is what it is! This has been an irritating hole in my collection. Fingers double dog diamond crossed! LOL!



Sorry, I have no idea how to care for this type of material either. Actualy I think my Maison Margiela bootees are about the same material and I was wondering how to care for them today.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I am in the same place with my "inspired" bag.  I don't want to carry it but don't want to throw it away because it is a nice bag that I like.   I got my money's worth out of the test, but still.   I don't want to give it away because I don't want to encourage someone else to carry a fake.



My DKNY dupe of a LadyDior is sitting unused for the same reasons...  first it helped me see that a medium size LD wouldn´t be perfect for me, second I clearly see it as a dupe. It already earned it´s money. Now I´m not sure wht to do with it. Maybe gift it to one of my DDs.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

lill_canele said:


> I am similar to @Sparkletastic , count all my bags!
> I pretty much divide them up between bags vs travel bags/luggage. And I don't really use totes as travel bags/luggage so they are in the "bags" group.
> Don't have a beach bag, but if I did, it would probably be with the "travel bags".
> 
> I do like having all my bags out on display though, that way they are a constant reminder of what I already have so I don't end up getting something too similar.
> I do the same with my clothes, almost everything (except, swimwear, underwear/socks, scrubs, sleepwear, and knits) is hung, so that I see it and know that I need to wear it! lol The hardest thing for me to stop buying is knitwear. I love knitwear, it's just hard to justify having a lot when I live in Southern California and it's warm to very hot weather 6-7 months out of the year, with hot days randomly sprinkled throughout.



I guess I´m the opposite: I refuse to count...


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I guess I´m the opposite: I refuse to count...



There's counting 

There's double-entry bag-keeping 

There's ish-counting, 30-1ish, 40-ish 

Then there's counting and counting, 40 and counting, 50 and counting 

and then there's us


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## lill_canele

cowgirlsboots said:


> I guess I´m the opposite: I refuse to count...


 Haha I once asked my husband what he thought what was a good number of bags to have. 
He replied: 7.
I said why 7? 
He said: One for every day of the week.
Me:…it doesn’t work like that babe,


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have absolutely no self-control when it comes to bags. I know many of you are not into the more raw leathers that are less refined, but they work for me. I ordered a camera shaped bag from Go Forth Goods in Forest Green and added an outside pocket. I have a nice selection of more refined bags, but I really wear the chewy leather bags more. The only refined bag I could still use is a delicate light colored summer bag.


I'm eager to see that camera bag in Forest Green! Did you just get it, during their sale?


----------



## ElainePG

Marmotte said:


> My other green bag
> Saint Laurent Envelope Medium
> I used it today!
> 
> View attachment 5353918
> View attachment 5353919


That color is stunning!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I'm eager to see that camera bag in Forest Green! Did you just get it, during their sale?


Yes just ordered it. I realized that it is foolish to wait for something else to sell and then pay full price for it . I have the room in the shelf for it. I just love the color of your bag . It is a limited edition color .


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> Haha I once asked my husband what he thought what was a good number of bags to have.
> He replied: 7.
> I said why 7?
> He said: One for every day of the week.
> Me:…it doesn’t work like that babe,


My DH says the formula is clearly:

_*Desirable no of bags  = n+1 *_

For reference n in this equation stands for the number you currently have!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> The fizz or no fizz debate is a funny one. I don’t like water for the opposite reason - no sugar and no bubbles!
> 
> Peppermint or ginger tea are my nod to health but I’d rather have a Gin and Tonic or Champagne! Those are great bubbles!


I can drink champagne or a G&T but I wouldn’t go hunting for them.   My treat is one of the several types of martinis I love. 


dcooney4 said:


> Yes just ordered it. I realized that it is foolish to wait for something else to sell and then pay full price for it . I have the room in the shelf for it. I just love the color of your bag . It is a limited edition color .


I agree. Sometimes you have to do a bag float to grab a bag when you can and then wait for your bag to sell. I’ll be doing that with gold bags bc I can’t let mine go til I’m certain I have the right replacement.

Speaking of, I’m on my first business trip since Covid and they have the audacity to expect me to work and not take time to call the handbag seller so I can get the gold bag. I think every workday should have a handbag collection maintenance  break. 

Meanwhile, it’s day 2 of 5 and I’m exhausted.  I’ve got to get my stamina up. Yikes! 


Katinahat said:


> My DH says the formula is clearly:
> 
> _*Desirable no of bags  = n+1 *_
> 
> For reference n in this equation stands for the number you currently have!


I like this math!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I can drink champagne or a G&T but I wouldn’t go hunting for them.   My treat is one of the several types of martinis I love.
> I agree. Sometimes you have to do a bag float to grab a bag when you can and then wait for your bag to sell. I’ll be doing that with gold bags bc I can’t let mine go til I’m certain I have the right replacement.
> 
> Speaking of, I’m on my first business trip since Covid and they have the audacity to expect me to work and not take time to call the handbag seller so I can get the gold bag. I think every workday should have a handbag collection maintenance  break.
> 
> Meanwhile, it’s day 2 of 5 and I’m exhausted.  I’ve got to get my stamina up. Yikes!
> I like this math!!!


Go luck finding your gold bag and with your trip. I hope you get to have some fun too.


----------



## DME

I’m loving the responses and the stories about bags we don’t count! I don’t have time to take photos right now, but here are some thoughts on mine.

If it’s from lululemon, then it doesn’t count. I have five On My Level Bags in the Micro size. I bought the first early on in the pandemic when it was thought that COVID passed easily by touch; I wanted something inexpensive I could easily wipe down, so tried one of these on sale. Loved it so much that I bought four more (two sale, two full-price). I also have two Side-Cinch Shopper Bags. I use these for, well, shopping. I have more cosmetic-style bags than I can count without checking all the places they’re hidden (no joke!), some travel pieces and some SLGs.

From the beach bag front, I love Lilly Pulitzer. I have totes in several sizes that are useful for trips to warmer climates when I don’t want to use a more expensive bag. Most were purchased on sale, or given as Gift With Purchase.

And then there’s travel. I have five Longchamp nylon items: Four Le Pliage and one an SLG. I only use them while traveling. The bags fold easily and are good for tourist day trips when I don’t want to take a more expensive bag, plus they double as extra carry-on bags when bringing home souvenirs.

I’m not really sure why I don’t count any of these bags when tallying my collection. Maybe price-point? I actually use some, such as the lululemon, more often than I use many of my other, more expensive bags, so it’s certainly not based on number of wears. Maybe this is just my way of owning more bags and keeping my overall count low? DH laughs at my bag obsession, but really couldn’t care less how many I own. He’s become more of an enabler than anything over the years.

ETA: Let’s not even discuss canvas bags or anything one would use for grocery shopping. The numbers get scary quickly! @papertiger, I think we have Lidl here in the US now, but I’m not sure where the closest one is to me. We definitely have Aldi; there are several within a 10-mile radius of my house.

Also ETA that I am impressed with those of you who count all the bags!


----------



## Cordeliere

Kimbashop said:


> I love this idea! I have WAY too many bags in this category, and an equal amount of excuses.


Your life, that requires all these bags, is enviable.  Going to the beach, outdoors, festivals,




Katinahat said:


> My DH says the formula is clearly:
> _*Desirable no of bags  = n+1 *_
> For reference n in this equation stands for the number you currently have!



Your husband is a real keeper.



Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. Sometimes you have to do a *bag float *to grab a bag when you can and then wait for your bag to sell. I’ll be doing that with gold bags bc I can’t let mine go til I’m certain I have the right replacement.


Great term.  Absolutely the only rational thing to do when a great bag comes along at a good price.

And yeah to me for finally realizing I can do multi quote as I catch up on a thread...quote, read, quote, read... I didn't realize it would carry over from page to page.


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you for sharing your prescious memories! I love vintage bags because I imagine each of them had a life and experienced so much. How many of the "Sunday best bags" were the source of  delight for children? Sweets or some pocket money being passed to children from these bags while the adults sat and chatted over coffee and cake?
> 
> 
> Bliss from a bottle...  sweet, sweet bliss... another addict here, you see.
> 
> I guess always being the fat kid and being reminded of this by my parents and denied sweets and soft drinks except for when they were granted as gratifications burned it into my brain, that bliss comes out of shiny bottles and cellophane wrappers...  the foods and drinks the lucky and slim other people were allowed to have all the time.
> My grandma always was my hero. She said: "sugar is good for the eyes" (I used to wear fat glasses too! - next to an awful boy haircut) and slipped me a treat when I visited.



Ah, yes, being the fat kid. I can relate. I was a heavy teenager (174 pounds at age 18) during a time when kids were all thin and fat-shaming wasn’t a term. My parents were always on me about my weight, but they weren’t helpful, either; only my brother was allowed to play sports. Their excuse? I had braces and they were concerned I would get hurt. (I could wax poetic on the actual reasons, but I will stop here!) I had no idea how to take the weight off, short of intense dieting. I’ve struggled all my life. Like you, so much of this stuff has been burned into my brain. I’m glad you had a nice grandma!


----------



## DME

Kimbashop said:


> I love this idea! I have WAY too many bags in this category, and an equal amount of excuses.
> 
> *Beach Bags*: 3. We travel regularly to a beach area, where I grew up, so beach bags are no-brainers for me. I have had a Lands End bag since my children were babies. It has my initials embroidered on it. It is so gross right now (dirty, stained, faded red accents) that I don't dare show it here. My current favorite company for beach bas is Scout. Now that my kids are older, I bought a personal sized bag for beach and pool in a fabulous blue stripe pattern, as well as one of their classic, stowable totes that holds just about everything. I also have three of their pouches for sunscreen, sunglasses, comb, money, etc. Here is the Daytripper bag I bought for personal use. I took it to Tulum as my carryon and it held an amazing amount of stuff:
> 
> View attachment 5353813
> 
> 
> *Travel Bags*: I'm a sucker for a good travel bag. We have lots of roller luggage and I have two bags from Lo & Sons for carry on-- I love this company. They make great carryon bags that have sleeves to fit right over the handles on your roller luggage. The OG2 is a fantastic design and I also own their tote, which I will be taken with me on my 3-month trip to the UK. I have an older Hayden & Harnett bag that I used to carry a lot, as well as several other travel size bags. My brother in-law owned a travel luggage company (sold it) and I own a terrific travel backpack (with roller sleeve) from his company.
> 
> *Outdoor/Sport Bags:* Too many to count. My favorites are my Osprey Daylite backpack with water pouch (true love for me--it does everything), a Timbuk2 tote, a giant Lululemon bag that holds so much I have used it as a carryon suitcase, two Camelbaks, and an old canvas duffle bag that is the perfect size for sports gear like ski pants and helmets. SEVERAL backpacks (it was a thing for me for a while).
> 
> *Festival Bags*: bags that I can toss on and go and not worry about theft or damage. My favorite is a Sak crossbody crochet bag with a zipper and flap. Holds phone, keys, and cards. I have had it forever. Light and perfect for dancing at outdoor concerts or browsing art booths. I have a small Timbuk2 bag that I used when the children were little and I needed to carry snacks, water, toys, etc for them. I love Timbuk2 because they make indestructable bags.
> 
> *Laptop bags*: I have 2 in rotation that supplement the bags I count in my collection (my nice leather totes, for example). The first is a Radley pocket backpack. I love this pack because it is flat and minimalist and big enough to hold my laptop, charger, keys, and a few files if needed. I also just bought a Dagne Dover vertical laptop carrier which I adore. It is the perfect size and I love layering it under a cute, smaller crossbody bag.



Loving both the categorizations and the reasoning! I’ve always been intrigued by Scout bags, but have thus far only purchased a couple of gift bags. They have great prints!


----------



## 880

DME said:


> I’m loving the responses and the stories about bags we don’t count! I don’t have time to take photos right now, but here are some thoughts on mine.
> 
> If it’s from lululemon, then it doesn’t count. I have five On My Level Bags in the Micro size. I bought the first early on in the pandemic when it was thought that COVID passed easily by touch; I wanted something inexpensive I could easily wipe down, so tried one of these on sale. Loved it so much that I bought four more (two sale, two full-price). I also have two Side-Cinch Shopper Bags. I use these for, well, shopping. I have more cosmetic-style bags than I can count without checking all the places they’re hidden (no joke!), some travel pieces and some SLGs.
> 
> From the beach bag front, I love Lilly Pulitzer. I have totes in several sizes that are useful for trips to warmer climates when I don’t want to use a more expensive bag. Most were purchased on sale, or given as Gift With Purchase.
> 
> And then there’s travel. I have five Longchamp nylon items: Four Le Pliage and one an SLG. I only use them while traveling. The bags fold easily and are good for tourist day trips when I don’t want to take a more expensive bag, plus they double as extra carry-on bags when bringing home souvenirs.
> 
> I’m not really sure why I don’t count any of these bags when tallying my collection. Maybe price-point? I actually use some, such as the lululemon, more often than I use many of my other, more expensive bags, so it’s certainly not based on number of wears. Maybe this is just my way of owning more bags and keeping my overall count low? DH laughs at my bag obsession, but really couldn’t care less how many I own. He’s become more of an enabler than anything over the years.
> 
> ETA: Let’s not even discuss canvas bags or anything one would use for grocery shopping. The numbers get scary quickly! @papertiger, I think he have Lidl here in the US now, but I’m not sure where the closest one is to me. We definitely have Aldi; there are several within a 10-mile radius of my house.


Surely we don’t have to count cosmetic bags; travel bags; beach bags; strictly work functional bags (like a computer case)  or, reusable task bags (gym, grocery, etc)
i think the number should only include, well, bags that can be classified as purses or totes so long as the latter substitutes for a purse. if you are a WOC type of person, I don’t think they count either, unless you are making a separate count by brand, in which case you want a high number to discourage future purchases.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> My DH says the formula is clearly:
> 
> _*Desirable no of bags  = n+1 *_
> 
> For reference n in this equation stands for the number you currently have!



I like how he thinks!


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Hello all...first time posting on this thread.
> 
> Me ...Im Champagne tastes on a Beer income person.....did a telly of what Ive spent in the last year or two on bags...some of which I dont use very often....and got a shock. I could have gone twice to Italy if Covid hadn't happened  on what I spent on bags from March 2020.
> I even bought  an LV reverse monogram Card holder just so I would use my smaller bags such as my Coach Winnie...but Im a big bag gal at heart. I like to carry everything but the kitchen sink...so ...
> 
> 1) Rotate my bag collection a bit more and put aside what no longer works for me.
> 
> 2) I thrift a lot of my bags and end up with bags that I dont use at all...bags I've got just to rehab as im bored. So I decided that this year Im giving myself a thrifting allowance to make me thiink first if I need this bag or item as I will only have so much for the week. What is left over will got into a tin and will see in six months what I save.
> 
> 3) I have to stop buying from itshadrian live sales unless its an exceptional bag...I mean a pony or Bonnie...ha...like that would happen. So will still watch his sales as I love being part of the community he has
> .
> 4) Although in another thread I have said what bags I want this year...I really only have one goal which is a Gucci....what style of Gucci I still dont know. Had an idea but it keeps changing. Im a vintage gal , not a big fan of the newer styles so finding something in good condition and doesnt cost the earth to get to New Zealand is going to be interesting.  So Im just going to try and save and not buy a sad substitute. I do have two coming bought last year from Hadrian. A substitute for a BV in the form of an Elliott lucca woven leather hobo and a Dooney and bourke croc embossed hobo. Plus I caved and bought another Coach...sigh.
> 
> 5)I thrift most of my clothes as I find better quality clothing thats actually fits me...well until I gained 5gs in two months...now nothing fits me. So Im going to go thru my wardrobe and try everything on and re-donate all those that dont work for me. If its in good condition I will try and sell.
> 
> Non bag clothing related.
> 
> 1) Diet has already started.......sorry...not diet...but eating healthier...DIET is a four letter word.
> 
> 2) Start saving more as I might be out of a job in 6 months.  I have been offered a job at the other business but I just feel I need to move on. So I need to create a financial security blanket.
> 
> 3) Now that Im feeling better and know whats wrong with me after getting diagnosed with Rheumatoid arthritis and getting the medication  I need to control it...I feel I need to get my body moving more as the last year I have been downright lazy.
> 
> Im sure there is more...and Im sure this will change.


I have not done any of this....well..sold some of my thrifted bags......so a fail.


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> Green week....
> My green bags are still the same as last year. All vintage...
> 
> View attachment 5352359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352360
> View attachment 5352361
> View attachment 5352362


Great vintage pieces!
What is that adorable little book?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I am in the same place with my "inspired" bag.  I don't want to carry it but don't want to throw it away because it is a nice bag that I like.   I got my money's worth out of the test, but still.   I don't want to give it away because I don't want to encourage someone else to carry a fake.


Mine is truly inspired, not a fake. There are no brand markings. I've seen similar bags on Amazon. It shouldn't bother me to carry it because most people don't even know there is an original version.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I received a fake mini speedy once. I gave it to my friends little girl to carry her tiny toys.


I gave fake Chanels to my niece.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I get what you are talking about.  Leather in the original sense of the term.  Sort of like saddle or heritage leather.
> The term chewy cracks me up.  Is that a standard description or did you coin that term?


Chewy is used often in the Coach vintage chat thread to describe the leather.


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> I love this idea! I have WAY too many bags in this category, and an equal amount of excuses.
> 
> *Beach Bags*: 3. We travel regularly to a beach area, where I grew up, so beach bags are no-brainers for me. I have had a Lands End bag since my children were babies. It has my initials embroidered on it. It is so gross right now (dirty, stained, faded red accents) that I don't dare show it here. My current favorite company for beach bas is Scout. Now that my kids are older, I bought a personal sized bag for beach and pool in a fabulous blue stripe pattern, as well as one of their classic, stowable totes that holds just about everything. I also have three of their pouches for sunscreen, sunglasses, comb, money, etc. Here is the Daytripper bag I bought for personal use. I took it to Tulum as my carryon and it held an amazing amount of stuff:
> 
> View attachment 5353813
> 
> 
> *Travel Bags*: I'm a sucker for a good travel bag. We have lots of roller luggage and I have two bags from Lo & Sons for carry on-- I love this company. They make great carryon bags that have sleeves to fit right over the handles on your roller luggage. The OG2 is a fantastic design and I also own their tote, which I will be taken with me on my 3-month trip to the UK. I have an older Hayden & Harnett bag that I used to carry a lot, as well as several other travel size bags. My brother in-law owned a travel luggage company (sold it) and I own a terrific travel backpack (with roller sleeve) from his company.
> 
> *Outdoor/Sport Bags:* Too many to count. My favorites are my Osprey Daylite backpack with water pouch (true love for me--it does everything), a Timbuk2 tote, a giant Lululemon bag that holds so much I have used it as a carryon suitcase, two Camelbaks, and an old canvas duffle bag that is the perfect size for sports gear like ski pants and helmets. SEVERAL backpacks (it was a thing for me for a while).
> 
> *Festival Bags*: bags that I can toss on and go and not worry about theft or damage. My favorite is a Sak crossbody crochet bag with a zipper and flap. Holds phone, keys, and cards. I have had it forever. Light and perfect for dancing at outdoor concerts or browsing art booths. I have a small Timbuk2 bag that I used when the children were little and I needed to carry snacks, water, toys, etc for them. I love Timbuk2 because they make indestructable bags.
> 
> *Laptop bags*: I have 2 in rotation that supplement the bags I count in my collection (my nice leather totes, for example). The first is a Radley pocket backpack. I love this pack because it is flat and minimalist and big enough to hold my laptop, charger, keys, and a few files if needed. I also just bought a Dagne Dover vertical laptop carrier which I adore. It is the perfect size and I love layering it under a cute, smaller crossbody bag.


I get a sense of satisfaction from using something to death like your Land's End bag. It means it was a good buy. The fading is a sign it served you well for a long time.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I don't count one of my most used bags. It's a fold-up shopper from Lidl (cheap German supermarket) and it cost about £5. Strangely, since Prada bright out a floral print nylon range everyone who sees me with it thinks it's Prada  I once mentioned it's origins to one of my friends, but his* face curled up like slice of thinly dried Mango*, so I don't even bother enlightening anyone now who says they like my bag, I just say thanks.
> 
> Similarly any free/cheap canvas, cotton, or nylon shoppers don't count.
> 
> Travel bags count - some of my favourite bags are my travel sizes - I sometimes use them for work too
> Luggage counts
> Backpacks count
> Briefcases and laptop bags count
> Beach bags count (although since my McQueen disappeared on Christmas in a taxi, I no longer have one)
> Gym bags would count too if I have one.


This phrase made me laugh!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> If sizes are too small, maybe try it as an extra, I often have to carry a little cross-body but there's nowhere to put anything beyond little flat things.


I can't see myself carrying two bags. It would be great on cloudy days if I don't need sunglasses, or on days when I'm outside all the time so the sunglasses are on my head. I'm carrying it tomorrow. I can fit my wallet, card case, keys and phone easily. It's just the sunglasses that stretch the limits.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> My DH says the formula is clearly:
> 
> _*Desirable no of bags  = n+1 *_
> 
> For reference n in this equation stands for the number you currently have!


I like this formula!


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> I’m loving the responses and the stories about bags we don’t count! I don’t have time to take photos right now, but here are some thoughts on mine.
> 
> If it’s from lululemon, then it doesn’t count. I have five On My Level Bags in the Micro size. I bought the first early on in the pandemic when it was thought that COVID passed easily by touch; I wanted something inexpensive I could easily wipe down, so tried one of these on sale. Loved it so much that I bought four more (two sale, two full-price). I also have two Side-Cinch Shopper Bags. I use these for, well, shopping. I have more cosmetic-style bags than I can count without checking all the places they’re hidden (no joke!), some travel pieces and some SLGs.
> 
> From the beach bag front, I love Lilly Pulitzer. I have totes in several sizes that are useful for trips to warmer climates when I don’t want to use a more expensive bag. Most were purchased on sale, or given as Gift With Purchase.
> 
> And then there’s travel. I have five Longchamp nylon items: Four Le Pliage and one an SLG. I only use them while traveling. The bags fold easily and are good for tourist day trips when I don’t want to take a more expensive bag, plus they double as extra carry-on bags when bringing home souvenirs.
> 
> I’m not really sure why I don’t count any of these bags when tallying my collection. Maybe price-point? I actually use some, such as the lululemon, more often than I use many of my other, more expensive bags, so it’s certainly not based on number of wears. Maybe this is just my way of owning more bags and keeping my overall count low? DH laughs at my bag obsession, but really couldn’t care less how many I own. He’s become more of an enabler than anything over the years.
> 
> ETA: Let’s not even discuss canvas bags or anything one would use for grocery shopping. The numbers get scary quickly! @papertiger, I think we have Lidl here in the US now, but I’m not sure where the closest one is to me. We definitely have Aldi; there are several within a 10-mile radius of my house.
> 
> Also ETA that I am impressed with those of you who count all the bags!


Now you have me thinking I should get a Le Pliage for traveling. I always need a largish bag so I can carry water but I don't want it to be too heavy.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> Ah, yes, being the fat kid. I can relate. I was a heavy teenager (174 pounds at age 18) during a time when kids were all thin and fat-shaming wasn’t a term. My parents were always on me about my weight, but they weren’t helpful, either; only my brother was allowed to play sports. Their excuse? I had braces and they were concerned I would get hurt. (I could wax poetic on the actual reasons, but I will stop here!) I had no idea how to take the weight off, short of intense dieting. I’ve struggled all my life. Like you, so much of this stuff has been burned into my brain. I’m glad you had a nice grandma!


I'm so sorry you had to deal with this. My younger daughter has put on a lot of weight in the last few years. She blames WFH. I want to be supportive but am not exactly sure what I should and shouldn't say. It makes me sad to see her dress in dark colors like she is trying to hide, although she says she likes dark colors. I know from my own struggles with weight how it affects you emotionally. Although I'm heavier than I'd like to be, today I felt good in what I was wearing and it made my day so much better.


----------



## mocktail

I don't count my laptop bag, suitcases, and so on because I wouldn't choose between them and my handbags. For handbags, I don't count 3 that are only used for super specific scenarios:

Thread brand clear bag for sporting events, concerts, or other casual events at venues with strict rules.



Hobo brand Hayley clutch for the 1 or 2 nights per year where I dress formally.



Fjallraven mini kanken for "outdoorsy" outings that I would not want to bring a nice bag for.



(None of these photos are mine). I need to catch up on the color showcase for the bags and SLGs I count! Just need to get my husband out of the house sometime so I can take photos in peace


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> My DH says the formula is clearly:
> 
> _*Desirable no of bags  = n+1 *_
> 
> For reference n in this equation stands for the number you currently have!


Your DH has outstanding math skills!


----------



## More bags

lill_canele said:


> Finally took the Chanel out! Haven’t brought her out much since all the robberies in the past year but I’m with the husband today.   (And been enjoying the new card holder after selling and replacing an old one!)
> 
> View attachment 5350697
> View attachment 5350698


Beautiful photos - the composition and the lovely lilac card case, phone case and your nails! I especially love your rings, the Serpenti and the Atlas - they are all gorgeous!  
Also, thank you for serving your missions. You’ve helped improve so many lives!


----------



## More bags

@ElainePG beautiful blue bags and congratulations on your new cranberry goody.
@Sparkletastic congratulations on your amazing health progress. You’re so resilient. I know you can achieve anything you set your mind to.  
@afroken you are making me drool with all of your great green bags! I love your Mayfair!
@papertiger I love your green bags, especially your crocodile stunner, your Garden Party and Plume!
@Marmotte your Alkemé Atelier bag is so cool! I love your Hangisis - so sparkly!
@DME great range of blue bags and fabulous SLGs!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry you had to deal with this. My younger daughter has put on a lot of weight in the last few years. She blames WFH. I want to be supportive but am not exactly sure what I should and shouldn't say. It makes me sad to see her dress in dark colors like she is trying to hide, although she says she likes dark colors. I know from my own struggles with weight how it affects you emotionally. Although I'm heavier than I'd like to be, today I felt good in what I was wearing and it made my day so much better.


Can I just say, as someone who has had weight issues both ways and suffered greatly from comments ranging from thoughtless or unkind to just plain cruel from a parent, that you sound like an absolutely great mum!

The fact that you have noticed the emotions that might be involved and want to be supportive means you will be aware of the impact of any words you use. Love, acceptance and encouragement are all anyone needs really. With that your daughter will know she has the support to make changes if and when she wants and is ready.


----------



## Katinahat

While I was on holiday a month ago someone on thread asked to see my Joules Tweed Jacket. I’ve only just put it on today as I needed to sew two buttons back on and (unlike those of you who are awesome at that kind of thing) it took me ages to get round to it. Now I’m afraid I can’t remember who it was who asked! Sorry. 

Anyway, here I am in my Joules tweed jacket (and in my signature colour!) for work today. 


It’s great as it works with jeans for smarter casual or for workwear and is very climate suitable Autumn, Winter and Spring! 

What versatile clothing pieces in a signature colour do you have that you love?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Marmotte

Green bag of the day
Céline Folco Triomphe bag in Jade


----------



## Jereni

Marmotte said:


> Green bag of the day
> Céline Folco Triomphe bag in Jade
> View attachment 5354531
> View attachment 5354532
> View attachment 5354533



Gorgeous bag, but I really love your closet!


----------



## Katinahat

Marmotte said:


> Green bag of the day
> Céline Folco Triomphe bag in Jade
> View attachment 5354531
> View attachment 5354532
> View attachment 5354533





Jereni said:


> Gorgeous bag, but I really love your closet!


+1000. I’m green from envy to match this weeks bags!


----------



## Paris Girl

Katinahat said:


> While I was on holiday a month ago someone on thread asked to see my Joules Tweed Jacket. I’ve only just put it on today as I needed to sew two buttons back on and (unlike those of you who are awesome at that kind of thing) it took me ages to get round to it. Now I’m afraid I can’t remember who it was who asked! Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, here I am in my Joules tweed jacket (and in my signature colour!) for work today.
> View attachment 5354503
> 
> It’s great as it works with jeans for smarter casual or for workwear and is very climate suitable Autumn, Winter and Spring!
> 
> What versatile clothing pieces in a signature colour do you have that you love?


Is that a Mulberry Bayswater tote I see?


----------



## Katinahat

Paris Girl said:


> Is that a Mulberry Bayswater tote I see?


Sharp eyes, oh yes!


----------



## More bags

@cowgirlsboots wonderful vintage green bags. Which ones do you wear most frequently?
@Jereni Both your Belt bag and your Coco Handle are great bags in the shades you chose. I really like the colour of your Coco Handle.
@ElainePG sorry the Alexa didn’t work out for you. I agree, 
*Pants that bind in all the wrong places, shoes that pinch, and bags that are too heavy *should all go far away! Congratulations on your GFG.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> While I was on holiday a month ago someone on thread asked to see my Joules Tweed Jacket. I’ve only just put it on today as I needed to sew two buttons back on and (unlike those of you who are awesome at that kind of thing) it took me ages to get round to it. Now I’m afraid I can’t remember who it was who asked! Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, here I am in my Joules tweed jacket (and in my signature colour!) for work today.
> View attachment 5354503
> 
> It’s great as it works with jeans for smarter casual or for workwear and is very climate suitable Autumn, Winter and Spring!


Thank you, @Katinahat, for posting this.  I was the one who asked about it while you were on vacation.  I love your jacket -- the color is just beautiful!  I love tweed jackets.  I have a long coat (not Joules) in a somewhat similar color.  
My Joules blazer is in a mauvy pink color.  This week turned out very busy with some unexpected work so I am too tired to take any pics right now, but will do so when I have a moment.   I am very behind on the thread as well, and will try to catch up on the weekend.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry you had to deal with this. My younger daughter has put on a lot of weight in the last few years. She blames WFH. I want to be supportive but am not exactly sure what I should and shouldn't say. It makes me sad to see her dress in dark colors like she is trying to hide, although she says she likes dark colors. I know from my own struggles with weight how it affects you emotionally. Although I'm heavier than I'd like to be, today I felt good in what I was wearing and it made my day so much better.



Your (and her) mileage may vary, but for me, I always knew what was going on with my weight and having someone call attention to it didn’t help. I had to come to terms with it myself and figure out what to do. My advice? Simply be supportive. As for you, embrace the days you feel good about yourself. And try to be kind to yourself on the days you feel less well. I think we are all way too self-critical and it would do us all some good to be kinder and gentler to ourselves. Just my opinion, of course!


----------



## Paris Girl

Katinahat said:


> Sharp eyes, oh yes!


Thought so! I love Mulberry bags! I’m in the US but I love this brand. They pair nicely with Coach vintage bags. Both are understated brands.

I love the hinged hardware with interchangeable pockets on my Maples. I have about 30 consisting of Bayswater twin zip satchels (taupe, gray, oxblood, oak, midnight blue), Willow totes (wheat, blue with ostrich pocket, oxblood with snakeskin pocket, black in sliver hardware, black with gold hardware), Bayswater totes (blue with British flag hardware, red), Amberley crossbodies (tan, oak, rust, colorblock), large maple totes (rust, midnight, green/oxblood pocket, black), small maples (oak, black), a blue Darley, and some others.

Here’s some photos of my bag room with some Mulberry visible and some of my pairings. I carry two bags to the office.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> While I was on holiday a month ago someone on thread asked to see my Joules Tweed Jacket. I’ve only just put it on today as I needed to sew two buttons back on and (unlike those of you who are awesome at that kind of thing) it took me ages to get round to it. Now I’m afraid I can’t remember who it was who asked! Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, here I am in my Joules tweed jacket (and in my signature colour!) for work today.
> View attachment 5354503
> 
> It’s great as it works with jeans for smarter casual or for workwear and is very climate suitable Autumn, Winter and Spring!
> 
> What versatile clothing pieces in a signature colour do you have that you love?



This is a gorgeous look!

To answer your question, I have a long, gray cardigan that is almost season-less and it is a wardrobe staple for me. (Summer here is way too hot, but it works for the other three seasons.) It’s a handkerchief style and is lightweight, so I can layer it. It’s a light gray, so goes with so many things because it’s very neutral. I got it on sale at Nordstrom from something like $40 USD and it’s been one of my best purchases!


----------



## DME

Paris Girl said:


> Thought so! I love Mulberry bags! I’m in the US but I love this brand. They pair nicely with Coach vintage bags. Both are understated brands.
> 
> I love the hinged hardware with interchangeable pockets on my Maples. I have about 30 consisting of Bayswater twin zip satchels (taupe, gray, oxblood, oak, midnight blue), Willow totes (wheat, blue with ostrich pocket, oxblood with snakeskin pocket, black in sliver hardware, black with gold hardware), Bayswater totes (blue with British flag hardware, red), Amberley crossbodies (tan, oak, rust, colorblock), large maple totes (rust, midnight, green/oxblood pocket, black), small maples (oak, black), a blue Darley, and some others.
> 
> Here’s some photos of my bag room with some Mulberry visible and some of my pairings. I carry two bags to the office.



Your bag room is incredible! I love @Marmotte’s closet, as well. You both have such great storage.


----------



## Paris Girl

Cookiefiend said:


> Yowza - that’s gorgeous!


Wow, that is such a stunning bag!


----------



## Paris Girl

Marmotte said:


> My Alkemé Atelier bag - need to use it more this year!
> 
> View attachment 5352001


So gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> @Jereni Both your Belt bag and your Coco Handle are great bags in the shades you chose. I really like the colour of your Coco Handle.
> @ElainePG sorry the Alexa didn’t work out for you. I agree,
> *Pants that bind in all the wrong places, shoes that pinch, and bags that are too heavy *should all go far away! Congratulations on your GFG.



Thank you!!!



Paris Girl said:


> Thought so! I love Mulberry bags! I’m in the US but I love this brand. They pair nicely with Coach vintage bags. Both are understated brands.
> 
> I love the hinged hardware with interchangeable pockets on my Maples. I have about 30 consisting of Bayswater twin zip satchels (taupe, gray, oxblood, oak, midnight blue), Willow totes (wheat, blue with ostrich pocket, oxblood with snakeskin pocket, black in sliver hardware, black with gold hardware), Bayswater totes (blue with British flag hardware, red), Amberley crossbodies (tan, oak, rust, colorblock), large maple totes (rust, midnight, green/oxblood pocket, black), small maples (oak, black), a blue Darley, and some others.
> 
> Here’s some photos of my bag room with some Mulberry visible and some of my pairings. I carry two bags to the office.



Your bag room is intense!!! Love it.


----------



## JenJBS

DME said:


> I think we are all way too self-critical and it would do us all some good to be kinder and gentler to ourselves.



This! 100% this! So very, very true. 

One way I heard it put is, 'would you think/talk that way about a friend?' No. Then don't think/talk that way about yourself. We should at least give ourselves the kindness and gentleness we would a friend. Of course, easier said than done.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

@baghabitz34 I love your greens - great choices!
@Kimbashop so many pretty blue and green bags, I like your raffia tote, Mayfair, and Bal makeup clutch. Congratulations on your Promenade Pouch, it is beautiful, functional and versatile. I had a multicoloured lambskin version. I like the metallic blue version you picked up. I hope you enjoy your new bag!
@880 your green bags are gorgeous. I love your style and I love seeing your new K, it’s a chameleon colour!
@JenJBS I love the rich colour saturation of all of your green bags. I especially like your Behno Mini-Ina.
@whateve you do colour so well. I love your green bags, and your Coach Duffle is my fave.
@Marmotte your Envelope bag is so chic!


----------



## More bags

@Katinahat, great pic of your Joules tweed jacket outfit, you look so polished.
@Marmotte fabulous spring outfit, the colour of your Folco Triomphe bag goes great with your outfit, and awesome closet! I’ll admit I ran to the Celine website to investigate further. 
@Paris Girl wow, your bag storage makes my heart beat fast seeing everything lined up so carefully, and I love the red and oxblood bags you highlighted.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Can I just say, as someone who has had weight issues both ways and suffered greatly from comments ranging from thoughtless or unkind to just plain cruel from a parent, that you sound like an absolutely great mum!
> 
> The fact that you have noticed the emotions that might be involved and want to be supportive means you will be aware of the impact of any words you use. Love, acceptance and encouragement are all anyone needs really. With that your daughter will know she has the support to make changes if and when she wants and is ready.


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> While I was on holiday a month ago someone on thread asked to see my Joules Tweed Jacket. I’ve only just put it on today as I needed to sew two buttons back on and (unlike those of you who are awesome at that kind of thing) it took me ages to get round to it. Now I’m afraid I can’t remember who it was who asked! Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, here I am in my Joules tweed jacket (and in my signature colour!) for work today.
> View attachment 5354503
> 
> It’s great as it works with jeans for smarter casual or for workwear and is very climate suitable Autumn, Winter and Spring!
> 
> What versatile clothing pieces in a signature colour do you have that you love?


It's very pretty! I haven't worn a blazer in years. I've been cleaning out my overflow closet and found some old suit jackets and am trying to decide if I should keep them since I see so many of you look so put together with them.

It takes me ages to get around to mending tasks too. And also ironing. There were times my kids grew out of clothes before I got around to ironing them.

I'll have to think about versatile clothing pieces in my wardrobe.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> Your (and her) mileage may vary, but for me, I always knew what was going on with my weight and having someone call attention to it didn’t help. I had to come to terms with it myself and figure out what to do. My advice? Simply be supportive. As for you, embrace the days you feel good about yourself. And try to be kind to yourself on the days you feel less well. I think we are all way too self-critical and it would do us all some good to be kinder and gentler to ourselves. Just my opinion, of course!


wise words, thank you!


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> This is a gorgeous look!
> 
> To answer your question, I have a long, gray cardigan that is almost season-less and it is a wardrobe staple for me. (Summer here is way too hot, but it works for the other three seasons.) It’s a handkerchief style and is lightweight, so I can layer it. It’s a light gray, so goes with so many things because it’s very neutral. I got it on sale at Nordstrom from something like $40 USD and it’s been one of my best purchases!


I find you never know these purchases are going to be great until later. I'm always surprised at which items end up being my favorites.


----------



## Katinahat

Paris Girl said:


> Thought so! I love Mulberry bags! I’m in the US but I love this brand. They pair nicely with Coach vintage bags. Both are understated brands.
> 
> I love the hinged hardware with interchangeable pockets on my Maples. I have about 30 consisting of Bayswater twin zip satchels (taupe, gray, oxblood, oak, midnight blue), Willow totes (wheat, blue with ostrich pocket, oxblood with snakeskin pocket, black in sliver hardware, black with gold hardware), Bayswater totes (blue with British flag hardware, red), Amberley crossbodies (tan, oak, rust, colorblock), large maple totes (rust, midnight, green/oxblood pocket, black), small maples (oak, black), a blue Darley, and some others.
> 
> Here’s some photos of my bag room with some Mulberry visible and some of my pairings. I carry two bags to the office.


This is incredible on so many levels and I’m green with envy again (for green bag week). ! Your bag room is just beautiful with its rows of carefully organised bags.

And wow, you have a gorgeous collection! I’m a massive mulberry fan with half my bags being this brand but I only have 12 (I notice am am saying ONLY). The Mulberry thread is so quiet these days I sometimes wonder who else is buying. Have you posted a collection picture on that thread or do you have your own collection thread as I’d love to see more.

My collection consists of a mixture. 3 Alexas, 2 Lilys, a Seaton, a Cara, a Tessie, and an SBS. I think the ones we have in common sounds like one Bayswater, one Bayswater tote and an Amberley, although mine is mini.

I’m particularly envious of your Willows and Double Zipped Baywaters but all of your collection is incredible. I’ve seen a few with the Bristish flag which are super fun but flags are too political in Scotland where I come from so best avoided. The Maple is also a great bag with that hinge and pouch! Thanks so much for sharing and I hope we see more!


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you, @Katinahat, for posting this.  I was the one who asked about it while you were on vacation.  I love your jacket -- the color is just beautiful!  I love tweed jackets.  I have a long coat (not Joules) in a somewhat similar color.
> My Joules blazer is in a mauvy pink color.  This week turned out very busy with some unexpected work so I am too tired to take any pics right now, but will do so when I have a moment.   I am very behind on the thread as well, and will try to catch up on the weekend.


Ahh, thank you! Sorry I didn’t remember and also that your week is so busy. I know how that feels! Your blazer and cost both sounds wonderful. I’d love to see them when time allows. Hang in there it’s nearly the weekend! 


whateve said:


> It's very pretty! I haven't worn a blazer in years. I've been cleaning out my overflow closet and found some old suit jackets and am trying to decide if I should keep them since I see so many of you look so put together with them.
> 
> It takes me ages to get around to mending tasks too. And also ironing. There were times my kids grew out of clothes before I got around to ironing them.
> 
> I'll have to think about versatile clothing pieces in my wardrobe.





whateve said:


> I find you never know these purchases are going to be great until later. I'm always surprised at which items end up being my favorites.


I mind ironing less than mending or I’d have the same issue! I hope your jackets find a new lease of life but it’s fine to let some go if they don’t serve you well now. Perhaps keep a few in versatile colours? I look forward to seeing your versatile pieces when you figure them out. With favourites, sometimes I know from the outset but often, like you, not.


----------



## dcooney4

Paris Girl said:


> Thought so! I love Mulberry bags! I’m in the US but I love this brand. They pair nicely with Coach vintage bags. Both are understated brands.
> 
> I love the hinged hardware with interchangeable pockets on my Maples. I have about 30 consisting of Bayswater twin zip satchels (taupe, gray, oxblood, oak, midnight blue), Willow totes (wheat, blue with ostrich pocket, oxblood with snakeskin pocket, black in sliver hardware, black with gold hardware), Bayswater totes (blue with British flag hardware, red), Amberley crossbodies (tan, oak, rust, colorblock), large maple totes (rust, midnight, green/oxblood pocket, black), small maples (oak, black), a blue Darley, and some others.
> 
> Here’s some photos of my bag room with some Mulberry visible and some of my pairings. I carry two bags to the office.


Wow! Your collection is amazing. I love Mulberry. I can't even pick a favorite as you have to, I love.


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I'm thinking of getting a Gucci Lady lock bag with a bamboo handle.  I have no idea what the leather would be like.  Easily


Katinahat said:


> While I was on holiday a month ago someone on thread asked to see my Joules Tweed Jacket. I’ve only just put it on today as I needed to sew two buttons back on and (unlike those of you who are awesome at that kind of thing) it took me ages to get round to it. Now I’m afraid I can’t remember who it was who asked! Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, here I am in my Joules tweed jacket (and in my signature colour!) for work today.
> View attachment 5354503
> 
> It’s great as it works with jeans for smarter casual or for workwear and is very climate suitable Autumn, Winter and Spring!
> 
> What versatile clothing pieces in a signature colour do you have that you love?


Clothes that accentuate your waistline look awesome on you!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> While I was on holiday a month ago someone on thread asked to see my Joules Tweed Jacket. I’ve only just put it on today as I needed to sew two buttons back on and (unlike those of you who are awesome at that kind of thing) it took me ages to get round to it. Now I’m afraid I can’t remember who it was who asked! Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, here I am in my Joules tweed jacket (and in my signature colour!) for work today.
> View attachment 5354503
> 
> It’s great as it works with jeans for smarter casual or for workwear and is very climate suitable Autumn, Winter and Spring!
> 
> What versatile clothing pieces in a signature colour do you have that you love?



I'm not sure I have a signature colour in clothing, but I am happiest in either olives/icky greens and browns (sometimes I mix with blues or greys) which is basically the Scottish landscape, occasionally black with deep corral or flickers of fiery colours. My default uniform is all-black or navy and black (although sometimes I am shockingly adverse too)


----------



## papertiger

Marmotte said:


> Green bag of the day
> Céline Folco Triomphe bag in Jade
> View attachment 5354531
> View attachment 5354532
> View attachment 5354533



Spring has sprung!


----------



## papertiger

Paris Girl said:


> Thought so! I love Mulberry bags! I’m in the US but I love this brand. They pair nicely with Coach vintage bags. Both are understated brands.
> 
> I love the hinged hardware with interchangeable pockets on my Maples. I have about 30 consisting of Bayswater twin zip satchels (taupe, gray, oxblood, oak, midnight blue), Willow totes (wheat, blue with ostrich pocket, oxblood with snakeskin pocket, black in sliver hardware, black with gold hardware), Bayswater totes (blue with British flag hardware, red), Amberley crossbodies (tan, oak, rust, colorblock), large maple totes (rust, midnight, green/oxblood pocket, black), small maples (oak, black), a blue Darley, and some others.
> 
> Here’s some photos of my bag room with some Mulberry visible and some of my pairings. I carry two bags to the office.



OMG, is this your closet or a Mulberry Coach store? 

Stunned and impressed


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> This! 100% this! So very, very true.
> 
> One way I heard it put is, *'would you think/talk that way about a friend?' No. Then don't think/talk that way about yourself. We should at least give ourselves the kindness and gentleness we would a friend.* Of course, easier said than done.



Excellent advice. I need to affix this to my fridge


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> @JenJBS I love the rich colour saturation of all of your green bags. I especially like your Behno Mini-Ina.



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Ahh, thank you! Sorry I didn’t remember and also that your week is so busy. I know how that feels! Your blazer and cost both sounds wonderful. I’d love to see them when time allows. Hang in there it’s nearly the weekend!


Thank you, yes, glad we are coming to the end of the week.  I forgot to respond about versatile wardrobe pieces.  I am still not sure I have a signature color, but if I had to pick a piece that I reach for again and again, it would be a navy coat/blazer.  I find that dark blue works well throughout the seasons and goes with so many other colors.  In the summer, it would be a denim skirt (I have them in varying lengths) and they work like a casual neutral for me, just like jeans, and can go with a variety of tops.

Regarding bags I don't count in my collection, there are a good handful of bags, mostly contemporary, sitting in my "closet of departing bags" which is a term borrowed from the Edited Bag Closet thread.   I don't count them because they are under consideration to leave my collection.  Other than that, travel bags, gym bags and suchlike don't get counted either.


----------



## Cordeliere

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Regarding bags I don't count in my collection, there are a good handful of bags, mostly contemporary, sitting in my *"closet of departing bags"* which is a term borrowed from the Edited Bag Closet thread.



Great descriptor.   I can see putting bags and scarves destined for the chopping block in one place.  It is a good reminder to photograph and list.


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you, yes, glad we are coming to the end of the week.  I forgot to respond about versatile wardrobe pieces.  I am still not sure I have a signature color, but if I had to pick a piece that I reach for again and again, it would be a navy coat/blazer.  I find that dark blue works well throughout the seasons and goes with so many other colors.  In the summer, it would be a denim skirt (I have them in varying lengths) and they work like a casual neutral for me, just like jeans, and can go with a variety of tops.
> 
> Regarding bags I don't count in my collection, there are a good handful of bags, mostly contemporary, sitting in my "closet of departing bags" which is a term borrowed from the Edited Bag Closet thread.   I don't count them because they are under consideration to leave my collection.  Other than that, travel bags, gym bags and suchlike don't get counted either.



I forgot to include in my earlier list that I don’t count anything in my closet for departing bags, either. I have no intention of keeping them and they have been moved to storage bins in another room, so out of my collection. It would be rare for me to “rescue” one while I ponder where/how to sell, donate, or give away to a friend.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cordeliere said:


> Great descriptor.   I can see putting bags and scarves destined for the chopping block in one place.  It is a good reminder to photograph and list.


Yes, it's also helpful as a sort of test of whether you will really miss the item if it's out of sight for a while.  @diane278 coined that term "closet for departing bags," I think, and the concept is so useful.  I've put things in the closet for departing items that I am on the fence about, along with the things I know I definitely do not need anymore in my collection.  Sometimes, having them there helps firm up my decision, one way or another regarding items I am unsure about.


DME said:


> I forgot to include in my earlier list that I don’t count anything in my closet for departing bags, either. I have no intention of keeping them and they have been moved to storage bins in another room, so out of my collection. It would be rare for me to “rescue” one while I ponder where/how to sell, donate, or give away to a friend.


This is interesting to me because in addition to things I definitely want to rehome, I also have things in my closet for departing bags that I am unsure about.  Admittedly, there are not many of them, but I have "rescued" an item or two while they were sitting there.  An example would be my Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel, which I bought in multiples; three of them actually!  Dark blue which I love, an orange and a taupe.  Last year, I included the orange in my collection and had the taupe sitting in my departing bag closet.  This year, I switched it and put the orange in there and pulled back the taupe since I realized it's such a versatile color and I will use it more.  I don't do this very often though -- most things in the departing closet do actually depart from my collection.


----------



## Paris Girl

papertiger said:


> OMG, is this your closet or a Mulberry Coach store?
> 
> Stunned and impressed


How funny! I became bag obsessed 10 years ago and it was downhill from there. Lol!  I “found” Mulberry brand 9 years ago and worked with a sales associate here in the US. He used to save the best bags for me when sakes came around. He actually hid them behind a wall panel! I’m not kidding. I got the best bags during sales. And he ordered bags I wanted that were never sold in the US. I’d see them on the US site and Ted check with their NY buyer.

The brand isn’t popular in the US but I have gotten many compliments from total strangers on my Mulberrys. After a trip to London and Paris I came home and saw a particularly sharp looking 50 something wearing a Burberry trench with a lipstick red Mulberry Bayswater satchel.  That sight is rare here in the US. While I was in London I visited the Mulberry flagship store and it was a blast! Although, the door was manned by a security guy who scrutinized my black Willow tote before I passed muster. Lol!

Just about the time I lost interest in Coach they started selling reloved bags and I found the secondary markets. I did not know that my favorite vintage style came in so many colors! I have just about every color ever made. I like the 1941 line especially the Rogue 30s. They have some cool spring bags coming that are being sold in Asia but not here yet.

So I’m a hopeless bag addict that started small and ended up with a dedicated handbag room. Go figure! I’m practical about everything else in my life.


----------



## Paris Girl

dcooney4 said:


> Wow! Your collection is amazing. I love Mulberry. I can't even pick a favorite as you have to, I love.


Thanks! I have a habit of collecting multiple colors in the same style. I don’t have a Mulberry favorite but I do frequently carry the Willows and Bayswater satchels.

The hardware on Mulberry bags is top quality with a nice weight to it and you can tell the workmanship is superb.The materials used are high quality. The vintage Coach aficionados like the heavier vintage leather. My classic Mulberrys are made with top-quality full grain leather. Maybe that’s why they pair so well with my vintage Coach. I love a structured, well-made bags with gorgeous hardware!

This looks black but it’s my dark blue combo.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I'm not sure I have a signature colour in clothing, but I am happiest in either olives/icky greens and browns (sometimes I mix with blues or greys) which is basically the Scottish landscape, occasionally black with deep corral or flickers of fiery colours. My default uniform is all-black or navy and black (although sometimes I am shockingly adverse too)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355458


I love the tweed jackets! I rarely see tweed when I'm shopping and forget how much I love it.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I love the tweed jackets! I rarely see tweed when I'm shopping and forget how much I love it.



You have to go to special places now (besides Chanel of course).

Cordings https://www.cordings.co.uk/ladieswear/jackets

Holland Cooper https://www.hollandcooper.com/pages/search-results?q=tweed+jacket

Walker Slater https://www.walkerslater.com/women/jackets

Harris Tweed Shop https://www.harristweedshop.com/ladies/jackets/

TBTC https://www.thatbritishtweedcompany...ry/womens-tweed-fashion/womens-tweed-jackets/


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I'm not sure I have a signature colour in clothing, but I am happiest in either olives/icky greens and browns (sometimes I mix with blues or greys) which is basically the Scottish landscape, occasionally black with deep corral or flickers of fiery colours. My default uniform is all-black or navy and black (although sometimes I am shockingly adverse too)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355458


Looking gorgeous- great examples of sharing what works for your colouring. Love your style!


----------



## Paris Girl

DME said:


> I forgot to include in my earlier list that I don’t count anything in my closet for departing bags, either. I have no intention of keeping them and they have been moved to storage bins in another room, so out of my collection. It would be rare for me to “rescue” one while I ponder where/how to sell, donate, or give away to a friend.


I do something similar. I move bags I no longer want to keep to a spare room and those I give away to friends and family or donate.  If the bags make it to a different room, it helps keep me from pulling them back into my collection.


----------



## Sunshine mama

One of my resolutions was to paint more bags in the colors I love .
I love the shape of this bag but didn't love the color so I painted it in my favorite colors. It's not perfect but I absolutely  love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I also painted the red leather parts of the strap.


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, it's also helpful as a sort of test of whether you will really miss the item if it's out of sight for a while.  @diane278 coined that term "closet for departing bags," I think, and the concept is so useful.  I've put things in the closet for departing items that I am on the fence about, along with the things I know I definitely do not need anymore in my collection.  Sometimes, having them there helps firm up my decision, one way or another regarding items I am unsure about.
> 
> This is interesting to me because in addition to things I definitely want to rehome, I also have things in my closet for departing bags that I am unsure about.  Admittedly, there are not many of them, but I have "rescued" an item or two while they were sitting there.  An example would be my Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel, which I bought in multiples; three of them actually!  Dark blue which I love, an orange and a taupe.  Last year, I included the orange in my collection and had the taupe sitting in my departing bag closet.  This year, I switched it and put the orange in there and pulled back the taupe since I realized it's such a versatile color and I will use it more.  I don't do this very often though -- most things in the departing closet do actually depart from my collection.



I call it “The Give Away Pile”, but I’m usually committed to getting rid of it by the time an item makes it there. It’s so interesting to me how everyone has a different process! I will say the pile sits for a while since we do a big donation toward the end of the year and I only take items to consignment in spring and fall, so mentally I know an item can be rescued if I really want to. I think that’s comforting on some level, even if I rarely rescue an item.


----------



## DME

Paris Girl said:


> I do something similar. I move bags I no longer want to keep to a spare room and those I give away to friends and family or donate.  If the bags make it to a different room, it helps keep me from pulling them back into my collection.



Yes, exactly!


----------



## Cordeliere

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my resolutions was to paint more bags in the colors I love .
> I love the shape of this bag but didn't love the color so I painted it in my favorite colors. It's not perfect but I absolutely  love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355800


Please tell me more!   What kind of paint?   Does it work on all types of leather?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> I call it “The Give Away Pile”, but I’m usually committed to getting rid of it by the time an item makes it there. It’s so interesting to me how everyone has a different process! I will say the pile sits for a while since we do a big donation toward the end of the year and I only take items to consignment in spring and fall, so mentally I know an item can be rescued if I really want to. I think that’s comforting on some level, even if I rarely rescue an item.


I don't do this. If I'm considering getting rid of a bag, I carry it. If it doesn't make me happy, I get rid of it, either by listing for sale or giving to my daughter.


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> I call it “The Give Away Pile”, but I’m usually committed to getting rid of it by the time an item makes it there. It’s so interesting to me how everyone has a different process! I will say the pile sits for a while since we do a big donation toward the end of the year and I only take items to consignment in spring and fall, so mentally I know an item can be rescued if I really want to. I think that’s comforting on some level, even if I rarely rescue an item.



I too have more of a ‘pile’ but not so much give-away as sell. I tend to sell on Poshmark, to Fashionphile or I have a local consignment shop that seems to always sell my stuff before too much time passes so that’s nice.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> I don't do this. If I'm considering getting rid of a bag, I carry it. If it doesn't make me happy, I get rid of it, either by listing for sale or giving to my daughter.



I’m curious: How long do you carry it before making a decision? That’s great your daughter likes your items! My daughter is not big into bags, unfortunately. I swear it skips a generation in my family; my mom isn’t into them, either.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> I too have more of a ‘pile’ but not so much give-away as sell. I tend to sell on Poshmark, to Fashionphile or I have a local consignment shop that seems to always sell my stuff before too much time passes so that’s nice.



Is this just bags, or clothes (and maybe other items), too?


----------



## afroken

Katinahat said:


> While I was on holiday a month ago someone on thread asked to see my Joules Tweed Jacket. I’ve only just put it on today as I needed to sew two buttons back on and (unlike those of you who are awesome at that kind of thing) it took me ages to get round to it. Now I’m afraid I can’t remember who it was who asked! Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, here I am in my Joules tweed jacket (and in my signature colour!) for work today.
> View attachment 5354503
> 
> It’s great as it works with jeans for smarter casual or for workwear and is very climate suitable Autumn, Winter and Spring!
> 
> What versatile clothing pieces in a signature colour do you have that you love?


Interesting to hear all about everyone’s signature clothing pieces. My signature colour of clothing would be black, dark green, or dark purple. As for versatile clothing pieces, I mentioned before that I live in an area where we have long periods of winter, and therefore I wear sweater dresses a lot. I have a rainbow of my favourite sweater dress (every year I buy one or two of the new colours), it’s from a Canadian brand called Aritzia. I wear it either with a belt if I need to dress up a bit, or without a belt for a casual look.






I also love leather biker jackets, and they are my go-to during spring and fall.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> I’m curious: How long do you carry it before making a decision? That’s great your daughter likes your items! My daughter is not big into bags, unfortunately. I swear it skips a generation in my family; my mom isn’t into them, either.


Sometimes it is just a day. It reminds me of why I don't like it. Other times, I fall back in love with the bag. I'm rarely still on the fence.

My older daughter is more opinionated. She likes bags, just not most of mine. Neither of my daughters are as crazy about them as I am. They don't see the need for so many choices.


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> Interesting to hear all about everyone’s signature clothing pieces. My signature colour of clothing would be black, dark green, or dark purple. As for versatile clothing pieces, I mentioned before that I live in an area where we have long periods of winter, and therefore I wear sweater dresses a lot. I have a rainbow of my favourite sweater dress (every year I buy one or two of the new colours), it’s from a Canadian brand called Aritzia. I wear it either with a belt if I need to dress up a bit, or without a belt for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5356170
> 
> View attachment 5356215
> 
> 
> I also love leather biker jackets, and they are my go-to during spring and fall.


Those look cozy! I used to wear those when my body wasn't as lumpy as it is now!


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> Sometimes it is just a day. It reminds me of why I don't like it. Other times, I fall back in love with the bag. I'm rarely still on the fence.
> 
> My older daughter is more opinionated. She likes bags, just not most of mine. Neither of my daughters are as crazy about them as I am. They don't see the need for so many choices.



My DD doesn’t get the allure of all those choices, either. She has about 10 bags, either ones I’ve given to her or ones she’s picked out, but any time I suggest a new one (even offer pay!), she just says she doesn’t need it. Hmmm… Switched at birth?


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> I call it “The Give Away Pile”, but I’m usually committed to getting rid of it by the time an item makes it there. It’s so interesting to me how everyone has a different process! I will say the pile sits for a while since we do a big donation toward the end of the year and I only take items to consignment in spring and fall, so mentally I know an item can be rescued if I really want to. I think that’s comforting on some level, even if I rarely rescue an item.


I have no alternate closet anymore since my sons moved back in, so I just list things on Posh, drop at consignment shop, or give away quickly.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> My DD doesn’t get the allure of all those choices, either. She has about 10 bags, either ones I’ve given to her or ones she’s picked out, but any time I suggest a new one (even offer pay!), she just says she doesn’t need it. Hmmm… Switched at birth?


Unless it is an Lv my daughter is the same. Lol


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> Is this just bags, or clothes (and maybe other items), too?



A lot of it is bags, but I’ve also sold SLGs, designer jewelry, and other accessories. On Poshmark it’s mostly bags.

I haven’t sold any clothes… I don’t have much designer RTW so I haven’t really tried.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Unless it is an Lv my daughter is the same. Lol



Haha, love that! Oddly, the more expensive the bag, the less my DD wants it. A Birkin 30 is my most expensive bag and she’s actually afraid of it. She claims she will sell it once it gets passed down to her. I hope she changes her mind eventually (she’s only 14; I had never even heard of Hermès at 14).


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> A lot of it is bags, but I’ve also sold SLGs, designer jewelry, and other accessories. On Poshmark it’s mostly bags.
> 
> I haven’t sold any clothes… I don’t have much designer RTW so I haven’t really tried.



So I’m curious: How do you handle clothes you no longer want? Or maybe you’re just better than me at picking them out and most of your clothing has staying power? I feel like I do a wardrobe overhaul about every five years. As a matter of fact, I’m right on track this year; I can see it in my latest closet purge.


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> So I’m curious: How do you handle clothes you no longer want? Or maybe you’re just better than me at picking them out and most of your clothing has staying power? I feel like I do a wardrobe overhaul about every five years. As a matter of fact, I’m right on track this year; I can see it in my latest closet purge.



For clothing, tbh I’ve always just donated. Usually my clothing gets a bit worn out by the time I want to get rid of it, so I’ve never figured selling would be very fruitful… but probably worth a try in some cases.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I don't do this. If I'm considering getting rid of a bag, I carry it. If it doesn't make me happy, I get rid of it, either by listing for sale or giving to my daughter.


That's nice that you can give it to your daughter.
My daughters usually don't want my bags.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Sometimes it is just a day. It reminds me of why I don't like it. Other times, I fall back in love with the bag. I'm rarely still on the fence.
> 
> My older daughter is more opinionated. She likes bags, just not most of mine.* Neither of my daughters are as crazy about them as I am. They don't see the need for so many choices.*



I remember saying the same thing to my mother in the late '90s when I reluctantly deigned to take her Chanel off her hands LOL.


----------



## papertiger

I count all bags 'going' until they're gone. 

Partly my work is in marketing and so not only do I know I'm too easy to fool when it comes to being complacent about amassing stuff, I'm also very good at putting things into spinning things into a 'positive' light. 

If bags are taking up space, doesn't matter where the space is until it's someone else space.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A few green-ish bags my DD left at home.
A Cromia , a Chloé, and a bum bag.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> That's nice that you can give it to your daughter.
> My daughters usually don't want my bags.


I don't feel so bad about it if my daughter takes it. It is still in the family and it could come back to me someday.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> A few green-ish bags my DD left at home.
> A Cromia , a Chloé, and a bum bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356403
> View attachment 5356404
> View attachment 5356405


I love that middle one! The color, the contrast, the suppleness of the leather are all beautiful.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I remember saying the same thing to my mother in the late '90s when I reluctantly deigned to take her Chanel off her hands LOL.


If only it was a Chanel bag I got from my M! A few other antiques but not that.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> A few green-ish bags my DD left at home.
> A Cromia , a Chloé, and a bum bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356403
> View attachment 5356404
> View attachment 5356405


Love the middle one! And can I also just say I love your handbag painting skills. That pink is wonderful! There you are being so clever and creative again.


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> Interesting to hear all about everyone’s signature clothing pieces. My signature colour of clothing would be black, dark green, or dark purple. As for versatile clothing pieces, I mentioned before that I live in an area where we have long periods of winter, and therefore I wear sweater dresses a lot. I have a rainbow of my favourite sweater dress (every year I buy one or two of the new colours), it’s from a Canadian brand called Aritzia. I wear it either with a belt if I need to dress up a bit, or without a belt for a casual look.
> 
> View attachment 5356170
> 
> View attachment 5356215
> 
> 
> I also love leather biker jackets, and they are my go-to during spring and fall.


These are wonderful! It’s cold here too so I get the jumper dress thing. I love the colour of that second one. I find these kind of things hard to wear as they are not very forgiving on my pear shaped. Can’t wait to see some leather jackets later in the year too!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> If only it was a Chanel bag I got from my M! A few other antiques but not that.



Other antiques can be good too! 

I just stuck the Chanel's in a draw and waited 5-15 years before using. I literally used to screw my nose up at women wearing Chanel I thought it was old fashioned and bourgeois, I was sometimes not ungrateful but didn't realise the real value of things unless they were cool in my little universe (typical teen  ).

Coincidently, I'm weaing my mother's cashmere sweater today (with a Fatface skirt). I think it's from the 1980s. I don't want to curse it, but I've had other cashmere that I've bought new last less than 6 months.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Wow! Your collection is amazing. I love Mulberry. I can't even pick a favorite as you have to, I love.


Mulberry fans are uniting here on the thread.


Sunshine mama said:


> Clothes that accentuate your waistline look awesome on you!


That is so kind. Its the pear in me.


papertiger said:


> I'm not sure I have a signature colour in clothing, but I am happiest in either olives/icky greens and browns (sometimes I mix with blues or greys) which is basically the Scottish landscape, occasionally black with deep corral or flickers of fiery colours. My default uniform is all-black or navy and black (although sometimes I am shockingly adverse too)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355453
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355457
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355458


You look so good in these! I love your style.


Paris Girl said:


> How funny! I became bag obsessed 10 years ago and it was downhill from there. Lol!  I “found” Mulberry brand 9 years ago and worked with a sales associate here in the US. He used to save the best bags for me when sakes came around. He actually hid them behind a wall panel! I’m not kidding. I got the best bags during sales. And he ordered bags I wanted that were never sold in the US. I’d see them on the US site and Ted check with their NY buyer.
> 
> The brand isn’t popular in the US but I have gotten many compliments from total strangers on my Mulberrys. After a trip to London and Paris I came home and saw a particularly sharp looking 50 something wearing a Burberry trench with a lipstick red Mulberry Bayswater satchel.  That sight is rare here in the US. While I was in London I visited the Mulberry flagship store and it was a blast! Although, the door was manned by a security guy who scrutinized my black Willow tote before I passed muster. Lol!
> 
> Just about the time I lost interest in Coach they started selling reloved bags and I found the secondary markets. I did not know that my favorite vintage style came in so many colors! I have just about every color ever made. I like the 1941 line especially the Rogue 30s. They have some cool spring bags coming that are being sold in Asia but not here yet.
> 
> So I’m a hopeless bag addict that started small and ended up with a dedicated handbag room. Go figure! I’m practical about everything else in my life.


Funny how many on the Mulberry thread used to describe that downhill slope. There are lots of far worse addictions than bags. If it isn’t doing you harm then go for it I say. I see quite a lot of Mulberry bags but they still remain understated classics in my book. And I can’t stop thinking about your amazing bag room - it is incredible.


Paris Girl said:


> Thanks! I have a habit of collecting multiple colors in the same style. I don’t have a Mulberry favorite but I do frequently carry the Willows and Bayswater satchels.
> 
> The hardware on Mulberry bags is top quality with a nice weight to it and you can tell the workmanship is superb.The materials used are high quality. The vintage Coach aficionados like the heavier vintage leather. My classic Mulberrys are made with top-quality full grain leather. Maybe that’s why they pair so well with my vintage Coach. I love a structured, well-made bags with gorgeous hardware!
> 
> This looks black but it’s my dark blue combo.


Beautiful combo!


papertiger said:


> You have to go to special places now (besides Chanel of course).
> 
> Cordings https://www.cordings.co.uk/ladieswear/jackets
> 
> Holland Cooper https://www.hollandcooper.com/pages/search-results?q=tweed+jacket
> 
> Walker Slater https://www.walkerslater.com/women/jackets
> 
> Harris Tweed Shop https://www.harristweedshop.com/ladies/jackets/
> 
> TBTC https://www.thatbritishtweedcompany...ry/womens-tweed-fashion/womens-tweed-jackets/


Great recommendations. I’ve been tempted by Harris Tweed a few times!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> A few green-ish bags my DD left at home.
> A Cromia , a Chloé, and a bum bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356403
> View attachment 5356404
> View attachment 5356405



Those are nice. Are you allowed to use them, they would look amazing all Spring and Summer


----------



## Katinahat

All the Mulberry talk in the thread had me browsing their website. Here are a few lovely greens I found. Not mine I must stress! Must be a very current colour so all you green bag owners are right on trend!

All Mulberry stock photos.





But the one that really caught my eye was this Bayswater Tote. The contrast lining and reverse of straps is stunning.




I do not need a green bag.
I do NOT need a green bag.
I DO NOT need a green bag.


----------



## Paris Girl

Katinahat said:


> All the Mulberry talk in the thread had me browsing their website. Here are a few lovely greens I found. Not mine I must stress! Must be a very current colour so all you green bag owners are right on trend!
> 
> All Mulberry stock photos.
> View attachment 5356685
> View attachment 5356687
> View attachment 5356688
> View attachment 5356689
> 
> But the one that really caught my eye was this Bayswater Tote. The contrast lining and reverse of straps is stunning.
> View attachment 5356700
> 
> View attachment 5356701
> 
> I do not need a green bag.
> I do NOT need a green bag.
> I DO NOT need a green bag.


YOU NEED A GREEN BAG!


----------



## Paris Girl

Sunshine mama said:


> A few green-ish bags my DD left at home.
> A Cromia , a Chloé, and a bum bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356403
> View attachment 5356404
> View attachment 5356405


I love that first one. Cool color and so different. And it has structure. I don’t do slouchy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Paris Girl said:


> I love that first one. Cool color and so different. And it has structure. I don’t do slouchy.


Thank you. I wish it were a little smaller so I could use it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> All the Mulberry talk in the thread had me browsing their website. Here are a few lovely greens I found. Not mine I must stress! Must be a very current colour so all you green bag owners are right on trend!
> 
> All Mulberry stock photos.
> View attachment 5356685
> View attachment 5356687
> View attachment 5356688
> View attachment 5356689
> 
> But the one that really caught my eye was this Bayswater Tote. The contrast lining and reverse of straps is stunning.
> View attachment 5356700
> 
> View attachment 5356701
> 
> I do not need a green bag.
> I do NOT need a green bag.
> I DO NOT need a green bag.


Contrast interiors make my heart go pitter patter.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Those are nice. Are you allowed to use them, they would look amazing all Spring and Summer


Thank you.  I am allowed. I may use the first bag even though it is a little too big for me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> All the Mulberry talk in the thread had me browsing their website. Here are a few lovely greens I found. Not mine I must stress! Must be a very current colour so all you green bag owners are right on trend!
> 
> All Mulberry stock photos.
> View attachment 5356685
> View attachment 5356687
> View attachment 5356688
> View attachment 5356689
> 
> But the one that really caught my eye was this Bayswater Tote. The contrast lining and reverse of straps is stunning.
> View attachment 5356700
> 
> View attachment 5356701
> 
> I do not need a green bag.
> I do NOT need a green bag.
> I DO NOT need a green bag.


I'm green with envy with the Alexa and the last bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Love the middle one! And can I also just say I love your handbag painting skills. That pink is wonderful! There you are being so clever and creative again.


Thank you Kat!
I love the middle one too, but it's a tank!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> All the Mulberry talk in the thread had me browsing their website. Here are a few lovely greens I found. Not mine I must stress! Must be a very current colour so all you green bag owners are right on trend!
> 
> All Mulberry stock photos.
> View attachment 5356685
> View attachment 5356687
> View attachment 5356688
> View attachment 5356689
> 
> But the one that really caught my eye was this Bayswater Tote. The contrast lining and reverse of straps is stunning.
> View attachment 5356700
> 
> View attachment 5356701
> 
> I do not need a green bag.
> I do NOT need a green bag.
> I DO NOT need a green bag.



All of them are outstanding shades of green. I may be naughty and check out Mulberry  

The contest lining


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> All the Mulberry talk in the thread had me browsing their website. Here are a few lovely greens I found. Not mine I must stress! Must be a very current colour so all you green bag owners are right on trend!
> 
> All Mulberry stock photos.
> View attachment 5356685
> View attachment 5356687
> View attachment 5356688
> View attachment 5356689
> 
> But the one that really caught my eye was this Bayswater Tote. The contrast lining and reverse of straps is stunning.
> View attachment 5356700
> 
> View attachment 5356701
> 
> I do not need a green bag.
> I do NOT need a green bag.
> I DO NOT need a green bag.


Ooh, I love that contrast!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> All of them are outstanding shades of green. I may be naughty and check out Mulberry
> 
> The contest lining


Cool fainting smilie!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Cool fainting smilie!



Contrast lining, not contest lining, but you got that  

Can I have 3 large bright green bags? That's kind of nuts. I think I need to see them. 

I wish they'd made more of the colours such bold contrasts. The soft patent black would have been TDF with a red vermillion suede lining. The pale blue had a beautiful red lining but if the bag ad been navy (outside) I wouldn't have been able to resist at all. Why wasn't the dark green purple inside @JenJBS 

I've put my name down for a Lawn green lipstick holder anyway -


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Contrast lining, not contest lining, but you got that
> 
> Can I have 3 large bright green bags? That's kind of nuts. I think I need to see them.
> 
> I wish they'd made more of the colours such bold contrasts. The soft patent black would have been TDF with a red vermillion suede lining. The pale blue had a beautiful red lining but if the bag ad been navy (outside) I wouldn't have been able to resist at all. Why wasn't the dark green purple inside @JenJBS
> 
> I've put my name down for a Lawn green lipstick holder anyway -


Oops, sorry for enabling with the green Mulberry bags! I agree about the linings. The bright contrasts are incredible. Just looked it up and lipstick holder is cute. You love the green and I love the pink. I’d like the pink AirPods Pro case too.

Can you post pictures when you get it.


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Contrast lining, not contest lining, but you got that
> 
> Can I have 3 large bright green bags? That's kind of nuts. I think I need to see them.
> 
> I wish they'd made more of the colours such bold contrasts. The soft patent black would have been TDF with a red vermillion suede lining. The pale blue had a beautiful red lining but if the bag ad been navy (outside) I wouldn't have been able to resist at all. Why wasn't the dark green purple inside @JenJBS
> 
> I've put my name down for a Lawn green lipstick holder anyway -



It is pretty with the purple contrast interior.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Oops, sorry for enabling with the green Mulberry bags! I agree about the linings. The bright contrasts are incredible. Just looked it up and lipstick holder is cute. You love the green and I love the pink. I’d like the pink AirPods Pro case too.
> 
> *Can you post pictures when you get it.*



Sure!


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> It is pretty with the purple contrast interior.



Sadly the dark green is just - dark green. But how pretty would it have been if it had purple? 

Mulberry missing a trick. 

Most of Pickett's bags have purple suede lining


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Sadly the dark green is just - dark green. But how pretty would it have been if it had purple?
> 
> Mulberry missing a trick.
> 
> Most of Pickett's bags have purple suede lining



Ok. I'm confused. The pic in the original post shows a purple lining.


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Ok. I'm confused. The pic in the original post shows a purple lining.



That's the bright green with pink, yup that's amazing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> Ah, yes, being the fat kid. I can relate. I was a heavy teenager (174 pounds at age 18) during a time when kids were all thin and fat-shaming wasn’t a term. My parents were always on me about my weight, but they weren’t helpful, either; only my brother was allowed to play sports. Their excuse? I had braces and they were concerned I would get hurt. (I could wax poetic on the actual reasons, but I will stop here!) I had no idea how to take the weight off, short of intense dieting. I’ve struggled all my life. Like you, so much of this stuff has been burned into my brain. I’m glad you had a nice grandma!



I´ve always hated sports, so the only way to control my ever lasting fat issue was eating less... I don´t know, as a teenager around 16 I was about 140 pounds, but everybody kept telling me it should be 120. I didn´t feel that fat. But my family - my Mum always was really slim!- and boy-friends had a different opinion.
Even nowadays and even in phases when I do not think of myself as fat other people will tell me I´m "pleasantly plump" and BS like this and make me doubt myself. As you say: it has been burned into the brain... and I´ll always be the chubby little girl...


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> Great vintage pieces!
> What is that adorable little book?



Thank you! The little book is a pocket calender that came inside the bag with the "amber" kiss lock. If I remember correctly it´s from 1955.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> @cowgirlsboots wonderful vintage green bags. Which ones do you wear most frequently?


Thank-you! 
Oops... none...  all of them only come out when I dress fully vintage and they happen to match the colour scheme and era of the outfit. Unfortunately there aren´t many occasions in my life to bring out the finery. 
The "amber" kiss lock bag has had the most outings I´d say.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve always hated sports, so the only way to control my ever lasting fat issue was eating less... I don´t know, as a teenager around 16 I was about 140 pounds, but everybody kept telling me it should be 120. I didn´t feel that fat. But my family - my Mum always was really slim!- and boy-friends had a different opinion.
> Even nowadays and even in phases when I do not think of myself as fat other people will tell me I´m "pleasantly plump" and BS like this and make me doubt myself. As you say: it has been burned into the brain... and I´ll always be the chubby little girl...
> 
> View attachment 5357032


I love that cute outfit!

You have no control over your genetics. Some people's natural ideal weight is more than what some people think is pretty. It is wrong to think of yourself as fat. Think of yourself as healthy.


----------



## 880

DME said:


> So I’m curious: How do you handle clothes you no longer want? Or maybe you’re just better than me at picking them out and most of your clothing has staying power? I feel like I do a wardrobe overhaul about every five years. As a matter of fact, I’m right on track this year; I can see it in my latest closet purge.


Donate to friends and family who will appreciate them

@Katinahat, my most versatile color is navy, and like @Purses & Perfumes,
navy boucle jacket (I still have one from 2001)
a close runner up is anything in a murky dark midnight olive camo print with gray and black. camo, so long as it’s not yellowish olive, is my favorite print, and like leopard, I wear it as if it were a neutral solid. Not everyone’s taste, but it’s very me.

@cowgirlsboots , for many years, I was the heaviest person in my family, approximately size 44EU or US 8-10. My grandmother used to chastise me for it. Burned into my head.

@Paris Girl , your bag room is amazing. Love that you focused on mulberry


----------



## jblended

DME said:


> So I’m curious: How do you handle clothes you no longer want? Or maybe you’re just better than me at picking them out and most of your clothing has staying power?


I have a very complex system depending on what I'm letting go of. I donate everything, I can't resell. I don't give to charity shops anymore, since they tend to end up in landfill in developing countries- particularly since the pandemic caused people to dump tons of stuff on their doorsteps, and they became overwhelmed.

Anything that is less-than-best goes to recycling when possible. If not possible, I hand over to knitting groups who will cut out patches and make quilts and such out of the better bits of fabric.
The clothing or bags I'm donating that are still in good nick go to:
- Women's shelters, and more recently, domestic violence shelters (thanks @JenJBS for the latter suggestion).
- Refugee camps if there any in the country I'm in. There is almost always a camp if you look, but it often requires a special trip because they tend to be on the outskirts.
- Most often, I fill backpacks with my clothes (especially winter wear) and some basic hygiene and food supplies, and I hand them out to homeless people wherever I'm living. Homeless women in particular often can't find really essential things (like menstrual supplies) so I try to include stuff like that to ease their way a little.
Essentially, I try to hand my stuff directly to people who need it and will use it, cutting out the middle man where possible.

I don't have the option of gifting to family and friends (mostly male, lol) but I do love it when people do that. The emotional connection there is not to be undervalued. I cherish things given by friends and family.

Selling is an option, especially if something has a high value (designer RTW). Higher end items have no value if donated- who will wear Chanel in a shelter? That ought to be gifted, consigned or sold. I don't own anything in that type of category, thankfully, so I don't have to worry about how to rehome that calibre of clothing.

Also, one trend on TPF with bags is that members gift them to each other. Not resell, but gift! It always lights up my day when I see the gifting threads bumped up with someone looking to share. I love that the spirit of generosity runs deeply within the fabric of the forums. It always amazes me how creative people are in the ways that they share, as well.

As for the second part of your question, I do try to pick clothes that have staying power. Most of my favourite things are a decade old and still going strong. However, clothing can get boring, so I definitely remove and refresh my wardrobe a couple of times a year (though my quality staples never get considered for removal, so I try to style them in new ways to refresh them).


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve always hated sports, so the only way to control my ever lasting fat issue was eating less... I don´t know, as a teenager around 16 I was about 140 pounds, but everybody kept telling me it should be 120. I didn´t feel that fat. But my family - my Mum always was really slim!- and boy-friends had a different opinion.
> Even nowadays and even in phases when I do not think of myself as fat other people will tell me I´m "pleasantly plump" and BS like this and make me doubt myself. As you say: it has been burned into the brain... and I´ll always be the chubby little girl...
> 
> View attachment 5357032



The old rule of thumb when I was growing up was women should be 100 pounds at five feet tall, then add five pounds for every inch after that. (Men started at 105 pounds, then five pounds per inch.) I’m in the U.S. and about to turn 50, if that gives you an idea of timeframe and culture. At just shy of 5’6”, that convention would have me at just under 130 pounds, which I don’t think I’ve been since my very early teens. Now things go by BMI, but I’ve read articles on the fallacy of that convention, too. I did feel fat as a teenager, but even losing weight I still feel fat. Ah, the psychology of it all.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> Donate to friends and family who will appreciate them



Between the pandemic and the increasing focus on pre-loved versus new, I’ve been trying to do more of this myself. When I returned to the office after six months out in the earlier days of COVID, I came back bearing lots of “gifts” for colleagues. They were thrilled! And my niece gets many of the things DD outgrows, which she loves.


----------



## DME

jblended said:


> I have a very complex system depending on what I'm letting go of. I donate everything, I can't resell. I don't give to charity shops anymore, since they tend to end up in landfill in developing countries- particularly since the pandemic caused people to dump tons of stuff on their doorsteps, and they became overwhelmed.
> 
> Anything that is less-than-best goes to recycling when possible. If not possible, I hand over to knitting groups who will cut out patches and make quilts and such out of the better bits of fabric.
> The clothing or bags I'm donating that are still in good nick go to:
> - Women's shelters, and more recently, domestic violence shelters (thanks @JenJBS for the latter suggestion).
> - Refugee camps if there any in the country I'm in. There is almost always a camp if you look, but it often requires a special trip because they tend to be on the outskirts.
> - Most often, I fill backpacks with my clothes (especially winter wear) and some basic hygiene and food supplies, and I hand them out to homeless people wherever I'm living. Homeless women in particular often can't find really essential things (like menstrual supplies) so I try to include stuff like that to ease their way a little.
> Essentially, I try to hand my stuff directly to people who need it and will use it, cutting out the middle man where possible.
> 
> I don't have the option of gifting to family and friends (mostly male, lol) but I do love it when people do that. The emotional connection there is not to be undervalued. I cherish things given by friends and family.
> 
> Selling is an option, especially if something has a high value (designer RTW). Higher end items have no value if donated- who will wear Chanel in a shelter? That ought to be gifted, consigned or sold. I don't own anything in that type of category, thankfully, so I don't have to worry about how to rehome that calibre of clothing.
> 
> Also, one trend on TPF with bags is that members gift them to each other. Not resell, but gift! It always lights up my day when I see the gifting threads bumped up with someone looking to share. I love that the spirit of generosity runs deeply within the fabric of the forums. It always amazes me how creative people are in the ways that they share, as well.
> 
> As for the second part of your question, I do try to pick clothes that have staying power. Most of my favourite things are a decade old and still going strong. However, clothing can get boring, so I definitely remove and refresh my wardrobe a couple of times a year (though my quality staples never get considered for removal, so I try to style them in new ways to refresh them).



I love those backpacks you put together. Such a thoughtful idea!


----------



## jblended

DME said:


> The old rule of thumb when I was growing up was women should be 100 pounds at five feet tall, then add five pounds for every inch after that. (Men started at 105 pounds, then five pounds per inch.) I’m in the U.S. and about to turn 50, if that gives you an idea of timeframe and culture. At just shy of 5’6”, that convention would have me at just under 130 pounds, which I don’t think I’ve been since my very early teens. Now things go by BMI, but I’ve read articles on the fallacy of that convention, too. I did feel fat as a teenager, but even losing weight I still feel fat. Ah, the psychology of it all.


Reading this makes me so sad. 
I never had issues with my body until quite recently. I never noticed, nor cared, what size anyone was. I'm lucky that health- not size- was always the focus in my family and I carried that perspective towards myself and others.
But after an accident, I lost a ridiculous amount of weight because I couldn't eat as my jaws were broken. I went from already slightly underweight to really skeletal. Then I was put on steroids as part of my treatment, and my weight shot up. I think I gained something insane- like 8kgs in a few months.
Then I lost that when I caught covid and, though my weight stabilized at "my normal", I had a lot of muscle atrophy and was freezing all the time. I wore three layers of thermals under all my clothes for the better part of a year. I looked like I had a nappy on under my trousers! 
Then more weight loss after chemotherapy. Now, I'm on steroids again and my weight is climbing again, faster than the first time.
It messes with your head so much, even if you didn't have previous issues with body image and food. I don't trust my body at any weight anymore. Too light, normal, too heavy- I'm always weak so I'm just not healthy. Then people comment on the changes and they can't understand how much added pressure that causes.
My heart goes out to everyone who has grown up with insecurities and tolerating commentary (that is often well-meaning but so unhelpful). I feel like I'm on a yo-yo diet that I didn't sign up for and I wonder how chronic dieters must feel. It's exhausting having your body fluctuate so much and never feeling like you are your best.
It also makes me wonder what people with eating disorders must battle daily...


----------



## Paris Girl

jblended said:


> Reading this makes me so sad.
> I never had issues with my body until quite recently. I never noticed, nor cared, what size anyone was. I'm lucky that health- not size- was always the focus in my family and I carried that perspective towards myself and others.
> But after an accident, I lost a ridiculous amount of weight because I couldn't eat as my jaws were broken. I went from already slightly underweight to really skeletal. Then I was put on steroids as part of my treatment, and my weight shot up. I think I gained something insane- like 8kgs in a few months.
> Then I lost that when I caught covid and, though my weight stabilized at "my normal", I had a lot of muscle atrophy and was freezing all the time. I wore three layers of thermals under all my clothes for the better part of a year. I looked like I had a nappy on under my trousers!
> Then more weight loss after chemotherapy. Now, I'm on steroids again and my weight is climbing again, faster than the first time.
> It messes with your head so much, even if you didn't have previous issues with body image and food. I don't trust my body at any weight anymore. Too light, normal, too heavy- I'm always weak so I'm just not healthy. Then people comment on the changes and they can't understand how much added pressure that causes.
> My heart goes out to everyone who has grown up with insecurities and tolerating commentary (that is often well-meaning but so unhelpful). I feel like I'm on a yo-yo diet that I didn't sign up for and I wonder how chronic dieters must feel. It's exhausting having your body fluctuate so much and never feeling like you are your best.
> It also makes me wonder what people with eating disorders must battle daily...


Wow, you‘ve had a rough time. How frustrating to have no control. And then everyone these days has an opinion. They should mind their own business. I remember ignorant people staring at my sister in a store when she had lost all her hair from chemo. They had no clue, no clue at all.

Hopefully, you are back on the road to being healthy again. Hang in there.


----------



## jblended

Paris Girl said:


> Wow, you‘ve had a rough time. How frustrating to have no control. And then everyone these days has an opinion. They should mind their own business. I remember ignorant people staring at my sister in a store when she had lost all her hair from chemo. They had no clue, no clue at all.
> 
> Hopefully, you are back on the road to being healthy again. Hang in there.


Thank you very much. 
I'm very lucky in a lot of ways, to have gotten through a lot of obstacles in a short space of time. The majority of people on this thread were walking side by side with me as I went through various issues, and it made things so much easier to handle. I would've been lost without my pocket friends.

The weight issues are weird because it's all relatively new to me (2019-ish onwards). I feel like I'm in someone else's body most of the time!  Hopefully everything will stabilize soon and I'll start to feel a bit more human again. I don't actually care where my weight settles, I just want the fluctuation to stop.

I sincerely hope your sister's in a good place health-wise now. It's hard for the patient and all the family to go through that process. 
My hair didn't fall out completely, but I'm bald in patches. Almost like having alopecia. I'm used to people staring at me for looking "different" since my accident, so thankfully the hair loss has not been an issue for me. I know I'm luckier than most in that respect.

And, as for people making rude comments or staring, I try to remember to show them grace. I remind myself that they often don't know any better. There are days I get really hurt (and I'll vent about that here  ha ha ha!) but, more often than not, I try to smile to show them I am a "normal" person, and they tend to realize that they were out of line with the snickering. Hopefully that means the next time they see someone "different", they will behave more kindly. I wouldn't be able to stay sane otherwise.

Edit: wow, I'm posting a lot today! Sorry in advance to anyone who is trying to catch up and finds these massive wall of text!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I love that middle one! The color, the contrast, the suppleness of the leather are all beautiful.


Me too!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve always hated sports, so the only way to control my ever lasting fat issue was eating less... I don´t know, as a teenager around 16 I was about 140 pounds, but everybody kept telling me it should be 120. I didn´t feel that fat. But my family - my Mum always was really slim!- and boy-friends had a different opinion.
> Even nowadays and even in phases when I do not think of myself as fat other people will tell me I´m "pleasantly plump" and BS like this and make me doubt myself. As you say: it has been burned into the brain... and I´ll always be the chubby little girl...
> 
> View attachment 5357032





whateve said:


> I love that cute outfit!
> 
> You have no control over your genetics. Some people's natural ideal weight is more than what some people think is pretty. It is wrong to think of yourself as fat. Think of yourself as healthy.





880 said:


> Donate to friends and family who will appreciate them
> 
> @Katinahat, my most versatile color is navy, and like @Purses & Perfumes,
> navy boucle jacket (I still have one from 2001)
> a close runner up is anything in a murky dark midnight olive camo print with gray and black. camo, so long as it’s not yellowish olive, is my favorite print, and like leopard, I wear it as if it were a neutral solid. Not everyone’s taste, but it’s very me.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , for many years, I was the heaviest person in my family, approximately size 44EU or US 8-10. My grandmother used to chastise me for it. Burned into my head.
> 
> @Paris Girl , your bag room is amazing. Love that you focused on mulberry





DME said:


> The old rule of thumb when I was growing up was women should be 100 pounds at five feet tall, then add five pounds for every inch after that. (Men started at 105 pounds, then five pounds per inch.) I’m in the U.S. and about to turn 50, if that gives you an idea of timeframe and culture. At just shy of 5’6”, that convention would have me at just under 130 pounds, which I don’t think I’ve been since my very early teens. Now things go by BMI, but I’ve read articles on the fallacy of that convention, too. I did feel fat as a teenager, but even losing weight I still feel fat. Ah, the psychology of it all.





jblended said:


> Reading this makes me so sad.
> I never had issues with my body until quite recently. I never noticed, nor cared, what size anyone was. I'm lucky that health- not size- was always the focus in my family and I carried that perspective towards myself and others.
> But after an accident, I lost a ridiculous amount of weight because I couldn't eat as my jaws were broken. I went from already slightly underweight to really skeletal. Then I was put on steroids as part of my treatment, and my weight shot up. I think I gained something insane- like 8kgs in a few months.
> Then I lost that when I caught covid and, though my weight stabilized at "my normal", I had a lot of muscle atrophy and was freezing all the time. I wore three layers of thermals under all my clothes for the better part of a year. I looked like I had a nappy on under my trousers!
> Then more weight loss after chemotherapy. Now, I'm on steroids again and my weight is climbing again, faster than the first time.
> It messes with your head so much, even if you didn't have previous issues with body image and food. I don't trust my body at any weight anymore. Too light, normal, too heavy- I'm always weak so I'm just not healthy. Then people comment on the changes and they can't understand how much added pressure that causes.
> My heart goes out to everyone who has grown up with insecurities and tolerating commentary (that is often well-meaning but so unhelpful). I feel like I'm on a yo-yo diet that I didn't sign up for and I wonder how chronic dieters must feel. It's exhausting having your body fluctuate so much and never feeling like you are your best.
> It also makes me wonder what people with eating disorders must battle daily...


All this chat about weight makes me feel very sad, even angry for you all. @cowgirlsboots I’m so sorry you grew up experiencing that. You look like a beautiful little girl to me and cute in that outfit. It’s a lovely photo with your mum holding your hand. I agree with @whateve that most of it is genetics as would my good friend who is a lifestyle GP and knows loads about it. Basically genetics and having been a certain weight means your body is fighting to get you back to the point you were at. It makes maintaining weight loss difficult. @880 I’m so sorry to hear you experienced that negativity too. It has a huge impact.

I’m particularly sensitive to it because the commentary I had growing up and indeed hear to this day from my M. Her most recent was to my DD a year ago “don’t let mummy eat too much of this (cake baked and delivered to my parents by DD) because she’s looking good now”. What message does that send my DD too! She was sad when she came home. And now a year later I’ve put on weight by eating the cakes!

I’ve had weight related issues on and offf through my life and the feeling that I’m never happy with myself.  I was a skinny child, unhealthily obsessed as a young woman and didn’t gain weight until post pregnancy. I feel that I’m a good person people will look at and respect when I lose weight. When I’m heavier I feel like a failure and that other people will see that failure. That’s what the commentary does to you. I’m currently on a gaining weight trend so I’m dealing with negative self thoughts and feelings.

People inadvertently reinforce these messages by praising weight loss. “Wow, you are looking good” but no one says it when you put weight on!

@DME, those figures are plain scary. Those stats put me at 115 and I know that at that weight at my age I’m beginning to look ill. The BMI scale works as a guide but doesn’t take into account muscle so can be inaccurate.

@jblended you have been through an awful time which you have posted about in a way which always shows such grace. I can’t begin to know how difficult it must have been and am sending love your direction. Your insight and compassion for others is wonderful. Practice self compassion too and hopefully it will eventually stabilise and you will have your health back.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve always hated sports, so the only way to control my ever lasting fat issue was eating less... I don´t know, as a teenager around 16 I was about 140 pounds, but everybody kept telling me it should be 120. I didn´t feel that fat. But my family - my Mum always was really slim!- and boy-friends had a different opinion.
> Even nowadays and even in phases when I do not think of myself as fat other people will tell me I´m "pleasantly plump" and BS like this and make me doubt myself. As you say: it has been burned into the brain... and I´ll always be the chubby little girl...
> 
> View attachment 5357032


You were not fat. I love the wundertute.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Thank you very much.
> I'm very lucky in a lot of ways, to have gotten through a lot of obstacles in a short space of time. The majority of people on this thread were walking side by side with me as I went through various issues, and it made things so much easier to handle. I would've been lost without my pocket friends.
> 
> The weight issues are weird because it's all relatively new to me (2019-ish onwards). I feel like I'm in someone else's body most of the time!  Hopefully everything will stabilize soon and I'll start to feel a bit more human again. I don't actually care where my weight settles, I just want the fluctuation to stop.
> 
> I sincerely hope your sister's in a good place health-wise now. It's hard for the patient and all the family to go through that process.
> My hair didn't fall out completely, but I'm bald in patches. Almost like having alopecia. I'm used to people staring at me for looking "different" since my accident, so thankfully the hair loss has not been an issue for me. I know I'm luckier than most in that respect.
> 
> And, as for people making rude comments or staring, I try to remember to show them grace. I remind myself that they often don't know any better. There are days I get really hurt (and I'll vent about that here  ha ha ha!) but, more often than not, I try to smile to show them I am a "normal" person, and they tend to realize that they were out of line with the snickering. Hopefully that means the next time they see someone "different", they will behave more kindly. I wouldn't be able to stay sane otherwise.
> 
> Edit: wow, I'm posting a lot today! Sorry in advance to anyone who is trying to catch up and finds these massive wall of text!


I’m sad that I’m having a hard time to catch up on this thread.  Busy days lately. But I’m sure glad to see your posts!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I feel that I’m a good person people will look at and respect when I lose weight. When I’m heavier I feel like a failure and that other people will see that failure. That’s what the commentary does to you. I’m currently on an upwards trend so I’m dealing with negative self thoughts and feelings.


I'm happy to hear that you're able to fight off that line of thought. You're incredibly strong for doing so.
It scares me how common that way of thinking is, and how subtly yet consistently it's perpetuated in society; however, when you think about it, it makes no sense. We're not our bodies, we don't choose our faces/bodies, and we often have no recourse if our bodies are disfigured through disease or accidents, so how can we be evaluated on something so superficial and fleeting as size/beauty?
It's all is arbitrary anyway!
It's our ethics and choices that make up our characters, and that's what determines if we're good and successful people. Surely success is defined by the positive impact we make in this world, rather than how good we look in clothes! How is that not more commonly reinforced in young, impressionable minds. 
I feel really bad for this generation who are growing up with skewed perceptions of what a normal and aspirational body is, with instagram and heavily edited photos adding pressure to reach unattainable ideals. It's quite worrying. 



msd_bags said:


> I’m sad that I’m having a hard time to catch up on this thread. Busy days lately.


I'm right there with you! I've given up trying to catch up. Now, whenever I am here, I read the last 4 or 5 posts, then stick my nose in to say hello! 



Katinahat said:


> I can’t begin to know how difficult it must have been and am sending love your direction. Your insight and compassion for others is wonderful.





msd_bags said:


> But I’m sure glad to see your posts!



_Oooh_! Too, too, too much!  Thank you! 
You guys are always so very generous with your praise and it is always more than I deserve.  If I'm doing anything right, it's only because my pocket friends here have shown me patience and grace as I have stumbled along let's pretend that the majority of my posts aren't gibberish lol. Whenever I have a breakdown and lose my way, you prop me up and prod me along. I'm so lucky to be amongst you!


@dcooney4 I'm not at all caught up on the thread. Have you had a chance to use that adorable Tory Burch barrel bag of yours? Do you like it?

@ElainePG A bit random, but how is your shoulder now? Is it back to normal or do you require physiotherapy? I am getting physio for some nerve damage I got from covid and it always reminds me of you and the trouble you had with your shoulder!


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> A few green-ish bags my DD left at home.
> A Cromia , a Chloé, and a bum bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356403
> View attachment 5356404
> View attachment 5356405



Gorgeous green bags! I remember that Chloe when it came out. Loved the color then and love it now but yeah it’s a big bag.



jblended said:


> Also, one trend on TPF with bags is that members gift them to each other. Not resell, but gift! It always lights up my day when I see the gifting threads bumped up with someone looking to share. I love that the spirit of generosity runs deeply within the fabric of the forums. It always amazes me how creative people are in the ways that they share, as well.
> 
> As for the second part of your question, I do try to pick clothes that have staying power. Most of my favourite things are a decade old and still going strong. However, clothing can get boring, so I definitely remove and refresh my wardrobe a couple of times a year (though my quality staples never get considered for removal, so I try to style them in new ways to refresh them).



I totally did not realize there was a gifting section of tPF, thanks for the heads up! I will have to check that out.

On a separate note, I’m so so sorry to hear about the struggles you’ve had and the weight fluctuations. That must be no fun at all. Hoping that things settle down for you soon!


----------



## jblended

Jereni said:


> I totally did not realize there was a gifting section of tPF, thanks for the heads up! I will have to check that out.


Not a full section that I'm aware of, but there are gifting threads. The one I always remember first is this one:





						Bag Gifting :)
					

I have the market tote up for gifting if anyone wants it! Just send me a PM with your address and no worries on shipping! Beautiful glazed bag with hardly any signs of wear. Just to small for me. I think mainly this is a hand carry bag but I can get it over my shoulder.  Measurements:     12"W x...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



But I am certain there's another thread like it that I've seen. Perhaps it was for Massaccesi or Furla bags? It escapes me presently. 
There's definitely a lot of generosity across the forums in unexpected places and unexpected ways. It really reflects the culture of tpf. 
And thank you!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I’ve had weight related issues on and offf through my life and the feeling that I’m never happy with myself.  I was a skinny child, unhealthily obsessed as a young woman and didn’t gain weight until post pregnancy. I feel that I’m a good person people will look at and respect when I lose weight. When I’m heavier I feel like a failure and that other people will see that failure. That’s what the commentary does to you. I’m currently on a gaining weight trend so I’m dealing with negative self thoughts and feelings.
> 
> People inadvertently reinforce these messages by praising weight loss. “Wow, you are looking good” but no one says it when you put weight on!
> 
> @DME, those figures are plain scary. Those stats put me at 115 and I know that at that weight at my age I’m beginning to look ill. The BMI scale works as a guide but doesn’t take into account muscle so can be inaccurate.



I could have written all of these comments myself! I’m so sorry you went through this and I’m sorry for anyone else who did, too. Instead on commenting on weight, I try to say something nice to people by complimenting their outfit, or their hair, a cool pair of shoes, the excellent work they did, or even their bag (of course!). I find people love positive feedback, but if you aren’t careful about the message you send, like when you focus on their weight, then that reinforces all the bad things.

Yes, those old metrics are awful! And I agree that BMI fails to take into account things like muscle mass in the calculations. I think @papertiger made some astute observations about that some number of pages back?


----------



## DME

jblended said:


> Reading this makes me so sad.
> I never had issues with my body until quite recently. I never noticed, nor cared, what size anyone was. I'm lucky that health- not size- was always the focus in my family and I carried that perspective towards myself and others.
> But after an accident, I lost a ridiculous amount of weight because I couldn't eat as my jaws were broken. I went from already slightly underweight to really skeletal. Then I was put on steroids as part of my treatment, and my weight shot up. I think I gained something insane- like 8kgs in a few months.
> Then I lost that when I caught covid and, though my weight stabilized at "my normal", I had a lot of muscle atrophy and was freezing all the time. I wore three layers of thermals under all my clothes for the better part of a year. I looked like I had a nappy on under my trousers!
> Then more weight loss after chemotherapy. Now, I'm on steroids again and my weight is climbing again, faster than the first time.
> It messes with your head so much, even if you didn't have previous issues with body image and food. I don't trust my body at any weight anymore. Too light, normal, too heavy- I'm always weak so I'm just not healthy. Then people comment on the changes and they can't understand how much added pressure that causes.
> My heart goes out to everyone who has grown up with insecurities and tolerating commentary (that is often well-meaning but so unhelpful). I feel like I'm on a yo-yo diet that I didn't sign up for and I wonder how chronic dieters must feel. It's exhausting having your body fluctuate so much and never feeling like you are your best.
> It also makes me wonder what people with eating disorders must battle daily...



I’m fairly new to posting here, but I did read the entire 2021 thread so have been following your health journey. I have found the grace and strength you’ve shown through all of it to be absolutely amazing and I commend you for such a positive outlook. Weight gain/loss due to medication is hard and I’m sorry you’ve had to experience all the crazy fluctuations. I hope everything stabilizes for you. Hugs!


----------



## DME

With spring about to arrive (at least per the calendar), today’s job is to swap around the closets. I store current season in my room, with off-season in a spare room. Bags, SLGs and other accessories stay in my closet all year, regardless of season. I also take the time to clean and clean out. One of my goals is to streamline and pare down to those items I really love and will use/wear, but I am finding it hard, at least for some items. I think about cost, whether I might some day wear/use it, etc., as I rotate and clean. Does anyone else do this twice-yearly swap? Do you struggle with letting things go? Any strategies you might care to share?

One of the reasons I started following this thread - and now post! - is because of all the useful thoughts and ideas everyone here has. Looking forward to hearing what those who wish to share have to say!


----------



## jblended

DME said:


> but I did read the entire 2021 thread


I'm impressed!!!!
And thank you! 


DME said:


> I think about cost, whether I might some day wear/use it, etc., as I rotate and clean. Does anyone else do this twice-yearly swap? Do you struggle with letting things go? Any strategies you might care to share?


Interested to see this discussion and hear everyone's recommendations. 

Also, I just noticed that I have been totally off-topic all day in here, so here are some bags! Not a great picture, sorry, but hopefully it'll do.
Both are early birthday gifts from my siblings- a purple metallic from Etsy and a Hammitt Nash in silver (brings my Hammitt family to 4 now). Haven't used either yet, but hope to soon. I can now say with certainty that the 'metallic leather bag' itch has been well and truly scratched!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I'm happy to hear that you're able to fight off that line of thought. You're incredibly strong for doing so.
> It scares me how common that way of thinking is, and how subtly yet consistently it's perpetuated in society; however, when you think about it, it makes no sense. We're not our bodies, we don't choose our faces/bodies, and we often have no recourse if our bodies are disfigured through disease or accidents, so how can we be evaluated on something so superficial and fleeting as size/beauty?
> It's all is arbitrary anyway!
> It's our ethics and choices that make up our characters, and that's what determines if we're good and successful people. Surely success is defined by the positive impact we make in this world, rather than how good we look in clothes! How is that not more commonly reinforced in young, impressionable minds.
> I feel really bad for this generation who are growing up with skewed perceptions of what a normal and aspirational body is, with instagram and heavily edited photos adding pressure to reach unattainable ideals. It's quite worrying.
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you! I've given up trying to catch up. Now, whenever I am here, I read the last 4 or 5 posts, then stick my nose in to say hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Oooh_! Too, too, too much!  Thank you!
> You guys are always so very generous with your praise and it is always more than I deserve.  If I'm doing anything right, it's only because my pocket friends here have shown me patience and grace as I have stumbled along let's pretend that the majority of my posts aren't gibberish lol. Whenever I have a breakdown and lose my way, you prop me up and prod me along. I'm so lucky to be amongst you!
> 
> 
> @dcooney4 I'm not at all caught up on the thread. Have you had a chance to use that adorable Tory Burch barrel bag of yours? Do you like it?
> 
> @ElainePG A bit random, but how is your shoulder now? Is it back to normal or do you require physiotherapy? I am getting physio for some nerve damage I got from covid and it always reminds me of you and the trouble you had with your shoulder!


Yes I really like the barrel bag. Still playing catch up myself. It is good to hear from you.


----------



## Jereni

Ugh, I knew the seasonal summer bags would eventually emerge with an offering to tempt me!!!

Loving this. The muted, slightly mustard tone of the yellow, the cut out sides, the overall size, the placement of the long strap connections, the ruching in the middle…. must… be… strong.


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> With spring about to arrive (at least per the calendar), today’s job is to swap around the closets. I store current season in my room, with off-season in a spare room. Bags, SLGs and other accessories stay in my closet all year, regardless of season. I also take the time to clean and clean out. One of my goals is to streamline and pare down to those items I really love and will use/wear, but I am finding it hard, at least for some items. I think about cost, whether I might some day wear/use it, etc., as I rotate and clean. Does anyone else do this twice-yearly swap? Do you struggle with letting things go? Any strategies you might care to share?
> 
> One of the reasons I started following this thread - and now post! - is because of all the useful thoughts and ideas everyone here has. Looking forward to hearing what those who wish to share have to say!



My husband and I do tend to have a somewhat significant clothing purge once or twice a year and now that I think about it, spring is probably usually one of those times.

I don’t have a spare room/ closet for non season clothes… the most I’ve got is basically a shallow tub that goes under my bed. During the summer, heavy sweaters go in there and during the winter, I put shorts and rompers which are definitely not going to get worn.

Lately I think I do struggle with letting things go. This didn’t use to be a problem, when I was still enjoying the various fashion trends but I dislike so much of everything that’s big right now and am probably not quite young enough anymore to pull it off anyway. Athleisure, crop tops, high waisted pants with short tops, fashion sneakers, ugh. Just for me of course.


----------



## Paris Girl

Jereni said:


> My husband and I do tend to have a somewhat significant clothing purge once or twice a year and now that I think about it, spring is probably usually one of those times.
> 
> I don’t have a spare room/ closet for non season clothes… the most I’ve got is basically a shallow tub that goes under my bed. During the summer, heavy sweaters go in there and during the winter, I put shorts and rompers which are definitely not going to get worn.
> 
> Lately I think I do struggle with letting things go. This didn’t use to be a problem, when I was still enjoying the various fashion trends but I dislike so much of everything that’s big right now and am probably not quite young enough anymore to pull it off anyway. Athleisure, crop tops, high waisted pants with short tops, fashion sneakers, ugh. Just for me of course.


When I do a clothing purge I try on anything questionable (maybe I haven’t worn it for awhile or found it hidden in the back of the closet) and decide if I still like it and does it fit. I tend To have a classic style and buy clothing that doesn’t look dated quickly. I’d rather spend more and wear the piece longer. So I ask myself the question how classic is this and will I get more wear out of it. 

I’ve given away tons of clothing in my life but there have been a few things I wished I’d kept. My mom splurged on a pair of black leather Italian pumps when she was in her early 20s. She kept those and they came back in style over and over. And she would wear them with a smile. I have a winter white 100% wool coat that is gorgeous. I bought it in 1995  and I’ve kept it. It’s similar to the one Diane Keaton wears in the last scene of the movie The First Wives Club (love, love, love that movie!) and I get compliments whenever I wear it.

There was a period of time where all the rage was form fitting, close-to-the body clothing that did not flatter me. It really only looked good on teens and 20 somethings. All the clothing for older women looked frumpy. Finally I found some brands I liked such as Ann Taylor and Talbots and started getting more classic pieces. Its ok if you don’t like the new styles. You know what looks good on you. Anything trendy will eventually go out of style quickly anyway. Get rid of the things you really don’t like anymore or the clothing you are waiting to lose weight to fit into. Keep what you like and you feel good wearing.

Here’s a funny story. My sister, niece, and I were trying on clothes. Cropped pants were really hot then and they begged me to try on a pair. I said no, they will make me look like Aunt Jean (who was 75 at the time). They begged and pleaded so I did. When I came out of the dressing room they started howling with laughter. They said “omg, you look just like Aunt Jean!” And I said, “told ya!” You know what looks good on you. Don’t buy clothes just because they are what’s “in” and don’t get rid of your favorites.

Now, I think I’m inspired to tackle my own closet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Ugh, thread - I’m ill over this - I’ve had one of the pieces of my LV multi-pochette in for repair for like 2 months at this point. I just heard back from them and now they are saying it’s defective. They’re offering an exchange, but it just sucks as I don’t think the model I have is available anymore.
> 
> It’s like the only bag I’ve ever really liked from them, so, OF COURSE this happened. So frustrated. So now I have to exchange for some other bag, but of course LV prices have gone up since I bought the pochette, so now I will most likely get a less useful piece for the same value. I should have listened to my instincts and stayed away from this brand.


If they give you a store credit for an exchange, they will give you the current price for your bag. So that should help.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Not a full section that I'm aware of, but there are gifting threads. The one I always remember first is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Gifting :)
> 
> 
> I have the market tote up for gifting if anyone wants it! Just send me a PM with your address and no worries on shipping! Beautiful glazed bag with hardly any signs of wear. Just to small for me. I think mainly this is a hand carry bag but I can get it over my shoulder.  Measurements:     12"W x...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am certain there's another thread like it that I've seen. Perhaps it was for Massaccesi or Furla bags? It escapes me presently.
> There's definitely a lot of generosity across the forums in unexpected places and unexpected ways. It really reflects the culture of tpf.
> And thank you!



Rebecca Minkoff forum has a bag gifting thread.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> With spring about to arrive (at least per the calendar), today’s job is to swap around the closets. I store current season in my room, with off-season in a spare room. Bags, SLGs and other accessories stay in my closet all year, regardless of season. I also take the time to clean and clean out. One of my goals is to streamline and pare down to those items I really love and will use/wear, but I am finding it hard, at least for some items. I think about cost, whether I might some day wear/use it, etc., as I rotate and clean. Does anyone else do this twice-yearly swap? Do you struggle with letting things go? Any strategies you might care to share?
> 
> One of the reasons I started following this thread - and now post! - is because of all the useful thoughts and ideas everyone here has. Looking forward to hearing what those who wish to share have to say!


I don't do a closet swap. I probably should because those sweaters take up an awful lot of room. I don't know where I'd put them though, and it seems like too much work to rearrange the closet. I'm trying to make sure I don't have more clothes than fit in the closet. My coats and cardigans are already in another closet and my swimwear is in a bin under the bed. My jewelry is in another room. My shoes are in another closet.

The only thing I might swap out is loungewear and sleepwear. I have a lot of those. I wear them all year but the summer version is lighter weight than the winter.

I'm still wearing sweaters. Our weather is changeable this time of year. Some days it is is tee shirt weather and then we're back to sweaters.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Traveling for work this week so I missed a lot and will try to catch up.   


cowgirlsboots said:


> I guess always being the fat kid and being reminded of this by my parents and denied sweets and soft drinks except for when they were granted as gratifications burned it into my brain, that bliss comes out of shiny bottles and cellophane wrappers...  the foods and drinks the lucky and slim other people were allowed to have all the time.
> My grandma always was my hero. She said: "sugar is good for the eyes" (I used to wear fat glasses too! - next to an awful boy haircut) and slipped me a treat when I visited.





DME said:


> Ah, yes, being the fat kid. I can relate. I was a heavy teenager (174 pounds at age 18) during a time when kids were all thin and fat-shaming wasn’t a term. My parents were always on me about my weight, but they weren’t helpful, either; only my brother was allowed to play sports. Their excuse? I had braces and they were concerned I would get hurt. (I could wax poetic on the actual reasons, but I will stop here!) I had no idea how to take the weight off, short of intense dieting. I’ve struggled all my life. Like you, so much of this stuff has been burned into my brain. I’m glad you had a nice grandma!


I’m so sorry for what you two went through. It incenses me when people tease or insult people because of their physical being. I hope you both continue to make progress loving the body you’re in.



whateve said:


> I get a sense of satisfaction from using something to death like your Land's End bag. It means it was a good buy. The fading is a sign it served you well for a long time.


I almost never get to do that because I keep a variety of bags. Buy, my purchase of my black on black YSL camera bag is coming close. It’s hard to get myself out of it. So much so I’ve considered buying a second in case I wear this one out. 


whateve said:


> I'm so sorry you had to deal with this. My younger daughter has put on a lot of weight in the last few years. She blames WFH. I want to be supportive but am not exactly sure what I should and shouldn't say. It makes me sad to see her dress in dark colors like she is trying to hide, although she says she likes dark colors. I know from my own struggles with weight how it affects you emotionally. Although I'm heavier than I'd like to be, today I felt good in what I was wearing and it made my day so much better.


The best thing might be just to ask her what she needs. I do well with boot camp support - someone pushing me and challenging me. Other people need gentle nurturing. Some others need a buddy to come along for the journey. No matter what she says though, I’m sure she’ll appreciate you care enough to engage.  


Marmotte said:


> Green bag of the day
> Céline Folco Triomphe bag in Jade
> View attachment 5354531
> View attachment 5354532
> View attachment 5354533


I love the pastel tone one tone. Running to see what other colors this comes in! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, it's also helpful as a sort of test of whether you will really miss the item if it's out of sight for a while.  @diane278 coined that term "closet for departing bags," I think, and the concept is so useful.  I've put things in the closet for departing items that I am on the fence about, along with the things I know I definitely do not need anymore in my collection.  Sometimes, having them there helps firm up my decision, one way or another regarding items I am unsure about.
> 
> This is interesting to me because in addition to things I definitely want to rehome, I also have things in my closet for departing bags that I am unsure about.  Admittedly, there are not many of them, but I have "rescued" an item or two while they were sitting there.  An example would be my Henri Bendel Waldorf satchel, which I bought in multiples; three of them actually!  Dark blue which I love, an orange and a taupe.  Last year, I included the orange in my collection and had the taupe sitting in my departing bag closet.  This year, I switched it and put the orange in there and pulled back the taupe since I realized it's such a versatile color and I will use it more.  I don't do this very often though -- most things in the departing closet do actually depart from my collection.


Same here. Once the love is gone I try to offload it asap. 





Paris Girl said:


> So I’m a hopeless bag addict that started small and ended up with a dedicated handbag room. Go figure! I’m practical about everything else in my life.


Until men stop painting their naked beer bellies and screaming at sports teams in freezing cold while paying hundreds or even thousands for tickets, I’ll never feel bad about my handbag hobby.   Enjoy / embrace / celebrate not being “practical” 24/7. 


Sunshine mama said:


> One of my resolutions was to paint more bags in the colors I love .
> I love the shape of this bag but didn't love the color so I painted it in my favorite colors. It's not perfect but I absolutely  love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355800


So cute! Perfect pink! What product do you use to paint? Does it change the texture or wear off? 


Sunshine mama said:


> That's nice that you can give it to your daughter.
> My daughters usually don't want my bags.


If I called DD and said she could have my bags, she would be on the next direct flight here and they’d be gone before I could hang up the phone.  


papertiger said:


> Contrast lining, not contest lining, but you got that
> 
> Can I have 3 large bright green bags? That's kind of nuts. I think I need to see them.
> 
> I wish they'd made more of the colours such bold contrasts. The soft patent black would have been TDF with a red vermillion suede lining. The pale blue had a beautiful red lining but if the bag ad been navy (outside) I wouldn't have been able to resist at all. Why wasn't the dark green purple inside @JenJBS
> 
> I've put my name down for a Lawn green lipstick holder anyway -


Yes! If you wear green, then 3 will give you variety and spice! 


jblended said:


> Also, one trend on TPF with bags is that members gift them to each other. Not resell, but gift! It always lights up my day when I see the gifting threads bumped up with someone looking to share. I love that the spirit of generosity runs deeply within the fabric of the forums. It always amazes me how creative people are in the ways that they share, as well.


I had no idea this was a thing! So nice! 


DME said:


> The old rule of thumb when I was growing up was women should be 100 pounds at five feet tall, then add five pounds for every inch after that. (Men started at 105 pounds, then five pounds per inch.) I’m in the U.S. and about to turn 50, if that gives you an idea of timeframe and culture. At just shy of 5’6”, that convention would have me at just under 130 pounds, which I don’t think I’ve been since my very early teens. Now things go by BMI, but I’ve read articles on the fallacy of that convention, too. I did feel fat as a teenager, but even losing weight I still feel fat. Ah, the psychology of it all.


This is an example of a rule _meant_ to be a healthy guideline turning into something kooky. I’m 5’8”. Bizarrely, I have the bones of a frail hummingbird and I’m an hourglass. So, when I was 135 lbs in my teens / 20’s, I didn’t look skinny at all. I had boobs, hips, butt and thighs. (Which I used to get teased for). My comfortable weight now is 145. That extra 5 lbs over the “rule” isn’t pushing me into obesity.  I look slim but healthy.

In contrast, a good friend of mine is the same height as me but has large bones / frame. Her ideal weight is 155-160ish.  If she goes below that she will look gaunt.

So, the goal really should just be a healthy weight that helps avoid risk of disease based on a foundation of healthy food, exercise, hydration & sleep. The world makes it unnecessarily stressful.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. I’m in bag decision Hades.

Recall, I had decided to buy the gold bag. But, it’s expensive and I’m really struggling with paying that much for it.

Pros:
• I can afford it
• I planned to buy a gold bag this year
• I will wear it a lot
• It’s a good deal despite the cost
• I prefer matching jewelry to bag hardware so I’ll get more use out of my pretty yg jewelry.

Cons:
• I really need to buy new clothes and stop thinking about bags. 
• I don’t want to keep spending so much on bags.
• I feel silly buying yet another bag. I can’t put my finger on why because I’ve never felt silly buying a bag before.

Any suggestions or thinking to help me make this decision? I even feel silly dithering over this decison.  But, I know you guys will “get” it and I value your opinions.


----------



## Paris Girl

Sparkletastic said:


> Traveling for work this week so I missed a lot and will try to catch up.
> 
> I’m so sorry for what you two went through. It incenses me when people tease or insult people because of their physical being. I hope you both continue to make progress loving the body you’re in.
> I almost never get to do that because I keep a variety of bags. Buy, my purchase of my black on black YSL camera bag is coming close. It’s hard to get myself out of it. So much so I’ve considered buying a second in case I wear this one out. The best thing might be just to ask her what she needs. I do well with boot camp support - someone pushing me and challenging me. Other people need gentle nurturing. Some others need a buddy to come along for the journey. No matter what she says though, I’m sure she’ll appreciate you care enough to engage.
> I love the pastel tone one tone. Running to see what other colors this comes in!
> Same here. Once the love is gone I try to offload it asap. Until men stop painting their naked beer bellies and screaming at sports teams in freezing cold while paying hundreds or even thousands for tickets, I’ll never feel bad about my handbag hobby.   Enjoy / embrace / celebrate not being “practical” 24/7.
> So cute! Perfect pink! What product do you use to paint? Does it change the texture or wear off?
> If I called DD and said she could have my bags, she would be on the next direct flight here and they’d be gone before I could hang up the phone.
> Yes! If you wear green, then 3 will give you variety and spice!
> I had no idea this was a thing! So nice!
> This is an example of a rule _meant_ to be a healthy guideline turning into something kooky. I’m 5’8”. Bizarrely, I have the bones of a frail hummingbird and I’m an hourglass. So, when I was 135 lbs in my teens / 20’s, I didn’t look skinny at all. I had boobs, hips, butt and thighs. (Which I used to get teased for). My comfortable weight now is 145. That extra 5 lbs over the “rule” isn’t pushing me into obesity.  I look slim but healthy.
> 
> In contrast, a good friend of mine is the same height as me but has large bones / frame. Her ideal weight is 155-160ish.  If she goes below that she will look gaunt.
> 
> So, the goal really should just be a healthy weight that helps avoid risk of disease based on a foundation of healthy food, exercise, hydration & sleep. The world makes it unnecessarily stressful.


Fortunately, my husband thinks it’s great. He says my handbag room smells like a fine library full of leather bound books! Of course, he isn’t one of those beer drinking sports freaks you mentioned. Although, he does enjoy sporting events and a beer once in a great while.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> Reading this makes me so sad.
> I never had issues with my body until quite recently. I never noticed, nor cared, what size anyone was. I'm lucky that health- not size- was always the focus in my family and I carried that perspective towards myself and others.
> But after an accident, I lost a ridiculous amount of weight because I couldn't eat as my jaws were broken. I went from already slightly underweight to really skeletal. Then I was put on steroids as part of my treatment, and my weight shot up. I think I gained something insane- like 8kgs in a few months.
> Then I lost that when I caught covid and, though my weight stabilized at "my normal", I had a lot of muscle atrophy and was freezing all the time. I wore three layers of thermals under all my clothes for the better part of a year. I looked like I had a nappy on under my trousers!
> Then more weight loss after chemotherapy. Now, I'm on steroids again and my weight is climbing again, faster than the first time.
> It messes with your head so much, even if you didn't have previous issues with body image and food. I don't trust my body at any weight anymore. Too light, normal, too heavy- I'm always weak so I'm just not healthy. Then people comment on the changes and they can't understand how much added pressure that causes.
> My heart goes out to everyone who has grown up with insecurities and tolerating commentary (that is often well-meaning but so unhelpful). I feel like I'm on a yo-yo diet that I didn't sign up for and I wonder how chronic dieters must feel. It's exhausting having your body fluctuate so much and never feeling like you are your best.
> It also makes me wonder what people with eating disorders must battle daily...


This must be so hard to go through.  It's really challenging on many levels to have such fluctuations in body weight. I'm wishing you good health and healing and sending lots of positive vibes that you are well on the road to recovery this year.


DME said:


> One of my goals is to streamline and pare down to those items I really love and will use/wear, but I am finding it hard, at least for some items. I think about cost, whether I might some day wear/use it, etc., as I rotate and clean. Does anyone else do this twice-yearly swap? Do you struggle with letting things go? Any strategies you might care to share?


I do a twice-yearly swap of the closet when seasons change.  After the clear-out, I just donate the clothes.  I don't sell any clothes.  A couple of years ago, I had really streamlined my wardrobe, but now, my wardrobe needs a re-evaluation and clean-out again.  There's also an issue of fluctuating weight during covid lockdown year, and having different sizes of clothing to deal with.  Regarding struggling with letting things go, if I have any hesitation about releasing an item, I just fold and put it in a plastic storage tub and move it out of sight.  If I haven't rescued any item from that bin in a while, I go through the bin again at a later date and see if I am ready to let go of the items.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@Katinahat, here is my Joules blazer.  It's really more of a mauve color than pink, but if you look closely, it has these pink and blue flecks in it.  I just took it out of my spring clothes storage area and need to get some of the light creasing out before I wear it, but I think I will wear this with the wallet on chain (which I forgot to post during blue bag week, and so posting it here) maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m in bag decision Hades.
> 
> Recall, I had decided to buy the gold bag. But, it’s expensive and I’m really struggling with paying that much for it.
> 
> Pros:
> • I can afford it
> • I planned to buy a gold bag this year
> • I will wear it a lot
> • It’s a good deal despite the cost
> • I prefer matching jewelry to bag hardware so I’ll get more use out of my pretty yg jewelry.
> 
> Cons:
> • I really need to buy new clothes and stop thinking about bags.
> • I don’t want to keep spending so much on bags.
> • I feel silly buying yet another bag. I can’t put my finger on why because I’ve never felt silly buying a bag before.
> 
> Any suggestions or thinking to help me make this decision? I even feel silly dithering over this decison.  But, I know you guys will “get” it and I value your opinions.


I think you've been wanting a gold bag for a while, so it does sound like a real want and not an impulsive purchase or decision.  I tend to prefer to match jewelry to bag hardware so I get where you're coming from in that regard.  (I am less concerned about  matching/mixing metals when it comes to casual wear vs evening or formal wear.)  I completely understand the feeling about not wanting to keep spending on bags either, but perhaps you could think of it this way -- exceptions can be made for those bags that are considered holy grails, or those that might be considered building blocks or the foundation for your collection; something that you know will fill a definite slot, and that you will love and wear for a long time.  Ultimately, it's about what you're comfortable with, and only you can make that decision.  And as for new clothes, perhaps you could go on a bag ban after this purchase, and buy the clothes at a later date.

Another way to look at it:  You could always wait and look for a different gold bag at a later date if you're uncertain about this decision.  There will always be something that will come up.  
I'm not sure if I was of much help here...


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Ugh, I knew the seasonal summer bags would eventually emerge with an offering to tempt me!!!
> 
> Loving this. The muted, slightly mustard tone of the yellow, the cut out sides, the overall size, the placement of the long strap connections, the ruching in the middle…. must… be… strong.
> 
> View attachment 5357574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357581



Oh, wow, this bag is gorgeous! And it’s mustard!!!


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m in bag decision Hades.
> 
> Recall, I had decided to buy the gold bag. But, it’s expensive and I’m really struggling with paying that much for it.
> 
> Pros:
> • I can afford it
> • I planned to buy a gold bag this year
> • I will wear it a lot
> • It’s a good deal despite the cost
> • I prefer matching jewelry to bag hardware so I’ll get more use out of my pretty yg jewelry.
> 
> Cons:
> • I really need to buy new clothes and stop thinking about bags.
> • I don’t want to keep spending so much on bags.
> • I feel silly buying yet another bag. I can’t put my finger on why because I’ve never felt silly buying a bag before.
> 
> Any suggestions or thinking to help me make this decision? I even feel silly dithering over this decison.  But, I know you guys will “get” it and I value your opinions.



Do the clothes and the bag need to be mutually exclusive? If not, get the bag and enjoy it, then look for the clothes. They will come and you’ve been talking about a gold bag for a while now. Don’t pass up the one if you’ve found it!


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Athleisure, crop tops, high waisted pants with short tops, fashion sneakers, ugh. Just for me of course.



This is my DD. Guess there is a market (but it’s just note me!).


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> I don't do a closet swap. I probably should because those sweaters take up an awful lot of room. I don't know where I'd put them though, and it seems like too much work to rearrange the closet. I'm trying to make sure I don't have more clothes than fit in the closet. My coats and cardigans are already in another closet and my swimwear is in a bin under the bed. My jewelry is in another room. My shoes are in another closet.
> 
> The only thing I might swap out is loungewear and sleepwear. I have a lot of those. I wear them all year but the summer version is lighter weight than the winter.
> 
> I'm still wearing sweaters. Our weather is changeable this time of year. Some days it is is tee shirt weather and then we're back to sweaters.



It is a lot of work! Or at least I find it a lot of work. I’ve been at it all day and still have some more to go tomorrow. But I love knowing the things I might not wear for months are out of sight!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Same here. Once the love is gone I try to offload it asap. Until men stop painting their naked beer bellies and screaming at sports teams in freezing cold while paying hundreds or even thousands for tickets, I’ll never feel bad about my handbag hobby.



This is perfect! Too true! 



Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m in bag decision Hades.
> 
> Recall, I had decided to buy the gold bag. But, it’s expensive and I’m really struggling with paying that much for it.
> 
> Pros:
> • I can afford it
> • I planned to buy a gold bag this year
> • I will wear it a lot
> • It’s a good deal despite the cost
> • I prefer matching jewelry to bag hardware so I’ll get more use out of my pretty yg jewelry.
> 
> Cons:
> • I really need to buy new clothes and stop thinking about bags.
> • I don’t want to keep spending so much on bags.
> • I feel silly buying yet another bag. I can’t put my finger on why because I’ve never felt silly buying a bag before.
> 
> Any suggestions or thinking to help me make this decision? I even feel silly dithering over this decison.  But, I know you guys will “get” it and I value your opinions.



May use the bag as 'motivation'. You can buy it now, but not wear it until you buy some new clothes - or on shopping trips for the new clothes. I know you hate shopping, but maybe knowing you have the bag as a 'reward' will help motivate you to shop. You mention that you want to stop thinking about bags so much - and focus on clothes. But if you don't get this bag will it always be on your mind as 'the one that got away', or checking to see if it's still available instead of looking for new clothes. That isn't conductive to focusing on clothes instead of bags. Good luck!


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m in bag decision Hades.
> 
> Recall, I had decided to buy the gold bag. But, it’s expensive and I’m really struggling with paying that much for it.
> 
> Pros:
> • I can afford it
> • I planned to buy a gold bag this year
> • I will wear it a lot
> • It’s a good deal despite the cost
> • I prefer matching jewelry to bag hardware so I’ll get more use out of my pretty yg jewelry.
> 
> Cons:
> • I really need to buy new clothes and stop thinking about bags.
> • I don’t want to keep spending so much on bags.
> • I feel silly buying yet another bag. I can’t put my finger on why because I’ve never felt silly buying a bag before.
> 
> Any suggestions or thinking to help me make this decision? I even feel silly dithering over this decison.  But, I know you guys will “get” it and I value your opinions.



It seems like it would be easier for you to make a decision if you knew why this feels silly.

IMHO, the right bag is really difficult to find.  The right clothes...not so much.  Are you feeling any pressure to get clothes now because of your not-normal-for-you current weight?  Since you are so successful at losing and maintaining your weight, it would seem better to wait on the clothes shopping until you are your old self again.   Personally, I can think of nothing more horrible than shopping for clothes when I feel heavy.   I don't like looking at extra fat in a mirror.


----------



## whateve

My signature style is jean leggings. My signature color is blue. My default outfit is jean leggings, an oversized sweater and Ugg boots.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m in bag decision Hades.
> 
> Recall, I had decided to buy the gold bag. But, it’s expensive and I’m really struggling with paying that much for it.
> 
> Pros:
> • I can afford it
> • I planned to buy a gold bag this year
> • I will wear it a lot
> • It’s a good deal despite the cost
> • I prefer matching jewelry to bag hardware so I’ll get more use out of my pretty yg jewelry.
> 
> Cons:
> • I really need to buy new clothes and stop thinking about bags.
> • I don’t want to keep spending so much on bags.
> • I feel silly buying yet another bag. I can’t put my finger on why because I’ve never felt silly buying a bag before.
> 
> Any suggestions or thinking to help me make this decision? I even feel silly dithering over this decison.  But, I know you guys will “get” it and I value your opinions.



First thought coming to my mind is: you are going to sell the gold Boy once you have found the new perfect gold bag. The expected amount should be deducted from the purchase price. Would this make the decision easier? 
Being sensible is never silly!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @cowgirlsboots , for many years, I was the heaviest person in my family, approximately size 44EU or US 8-10. My grandmother used to chastise me for it. Burned into my head.



Oh, your family must be lightweight! I´m sorry your grandmother made your weight an issue. Mine was so not-judging. But she was short and round and happy with it. 
Size 44 EU is very normal for me. I´m always shocked when people call it plus size. 
While shop bought clothes might fit in smaller sizes depending on the brand and the amount of vanity sizing what I´m really familiar with are sewing pattern sizes and especially in vintage patterns a 44 is very normal. It corresponds with my measurements. And I do know my measurements. 
It´s not that "back in the day" people were much smaller. When you take a pattern magazine directed at middle aged women a 44 will be in the middle of the size range and the dresses will not be frumpy at all.




DME said:


> The old rule of thumb when I was growing up was women should be 100 pounds at five feet tall, then add five pounds for every inch after that. (Men started at 105 pounds, then five pounds per inch.) I’m in the U.S. and about to turn 50, if that gives you an idea of timeframe and culture. At just shy of 5’6”, that convention would have me at just under 130 pounds, which I don’t think I’ve been since my very early teens. Now things go by BMI, but I’ve read articles on the fallacy of that convention, too. I did feel fat as a teenager, but even losing weight I still feel fat. Ah, the psychology of it all.



This rule of thumb sounds like about the same as what I´ve been told when I was younger only that everybody told me to deduct 10% for the "ideal weight"... 



dcooney4 said:


> You were not fat. I love the wundertute.



Oh, compared to the other children in my class I was on the heavy side. My awful haircut and brown boys´shoes (and not much later a pair of heavy thick prescription glasses too) didn´t add any attractiveness. 
The photo was taken on my first day at school. The "Schultüte" was very important to me. It was filled with sweets! 


DME said:


> Does anyone else do this twice-yearly swap? Do you struggle with letting things go? Any strategies you might care to share?



Yes, I try to do a swap. I don´t have enough cupboard/ hangers on every surface room to keep both winter and summer clothes within reach all the time. The out of season pieces usually go into suitcases. So far it´s still cold and I haven´t started bringing the summer clothes out.
Once I will do it I will do a purge at the same time and try to sell, alter or repurpose what I do not like anymore.  



Paris Girl said:


> You know what looks good on you. Don’t buy clothes just because they are what’s “in” and don’t get rid of your favorites.



Thank-you for the wise words! It´s really important to know your body-type and colours. 



Sparkletastic said:


> So cute! Perfect pink! What product do you use to paint? Does it change the texture or wear off?


I´d love to know the answer, too, please!


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my resolutions was to paint more bags in the colors I love .
> I love the shape of this bag but didn't love the color so I painted it in my favorite colors. It's not perfect but I absolutely love it!


Oh, I LOVE this! It's one of my favourite things to do. It takes a bag from 'like' to 'love' in an instant. I often mess up and go over the edges when I paint (and am sometimes too lazy to go back and fix it), but it never bothers me if it's my own little mistake.
You did a fantastic job!  



cowgirlsboots said:


> The "Schultüte" was very important to me. It was filled with sweets!


This might be one of the best things I've ever read on TPF!   
Yes! The sweets are _essential_! Even now as an adult. I always carry candy with me!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> Thank you very much.
> I'm very lucky in a lot of ways, to have gotten through a lot of obstacles in a short space of time. The majority of people on this thread were walking side by side with me as I went through various issues, and it made things so much easier to handle. I would've been lost without my pocket friends.
> 
> The weight issues are weird because it's all relatively new to me (2019-ish onwards). I feel like I'm in someone else's body most of the time!  Hopefully everything will stabilize soon and I'll start to feel a bit more human again. I don't actually care where my weight settles, I just want the fluctuation to stop.
> 
> I sincerely hope your sister's in a good place health-wise now. It's hard for the patient and all the family to go through that process.
> My hair didn't fall out completely, but I'm bald in patches. Almost like having alopecia. I'm used to people staring at me for looking "different" since my accident, so thankfully the hair loss has not been an issue for me. I know I'm luckier than most in that respect.
> 
> And, as for people making rude comments or staring, I try to remember to show them grace. I remind myself that they often don't know any better. There are days I get really hurt (and I'll vent about that here  ha ha ha!) but, more often than not, I try to smile to show them I am a "normal" person, and they tend to realize that they were out of line with the snickering. Hopefully that means the next time they see someone "different", they will behave more kindly. I wouldn't be able to stay sane otherwise.
> 
> Edit: wow, I'm posting a lot today! Sorry in advance to anyone who is trying to catch up and finds these massive wall of text!


Post away! I admire your courage and strength! Hope your health can stabilize soon. Hugs
and on a bag topic, I hope you will also post some of your painted beauties!


----------



## 880

DME said:


> With spring about to arrive (at least per the calendar), today’s job is to swap around the closets. I store current season in my room, with off-season in a spare room. Bags, SLGs and other accessories stay in my closet all year, regardless of season. I also take the time to clean and clean out. One of my goals is to streamline and pare down to those items I really love and will use/wear, but I am finding it hard, at least for some items. I think about cost, whether I might some day wear/use it, etc., as I rotate and clean. Does anyone else do this twice-yearly swap? Do you struggle with letting things go? Any strategies you might care to share?


I find that it’s very hard to ascertain what you will really use unless you can see it or keep close track of it. Also, if you are aware of what you have, it is easier to figure out the gaps in your wardrobe or what you need to purchase. I advise do not let go of something too soon. Bc some things are harder to find and to re purchase. I do purge my closet, but some of my pieces are quite old.

@Sparkletastic , it sounds like you want the gold chanel, but not for that price. . . dont know what to tell you  Good luck figuring it out! Pls share your further decision process with us here.


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> and on a bag topic, I hope you will also post some of your painted beauties!


I can't say that I've done any painting (or even used my bags) for the better part of a year! Is it okay to repost the last few that you've probably already seen?
Bag in metallic green, shoes in 2 shades of metallic green (original bag was oxblood, shoes were brown);  the metallic blue Halston, and blue and purple colour blocked Coach (originally a turquoise and sky blue, respectively iirc).
I also painted my Flossy Clutch last year, but don't think I have a photo.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Thank you, everyone, for all the input and advice!!


jblended said:


> Reading this makes me so sad.
> I never had issues with my body until quite recently. I never noticed, nor cared, what size anyone was. I'm lucky that health- not size- was always the focus in my family and I carried that perspective towards myself and others.
> But after an accident, I lost a ridiculous amount of weight because I couldn't eat as my jaws were broken. I went from already slightly underweight to really skeletal. Then I was put on steroids as part of my treatment, and my weight shot up. I think I gained something insane- like 8kgs in a few months.
> Then I lost that when I caught covid and, though my weight stabilized at "my normal", I had a lot of muscle atrophy and was freezing all the time. I wore three layers of thermals under all my clothes for the better part of a year. I looked like I had a nappy on under my trousers!
> Then more weight loss after chemotherapy. Now, I'm on steroids again and my weight is climbing again, faster than the first time.
> It messes with your head so much, even if you didn't have previous issues with body image and food. I don't trust my body at any weight anymore. Too light, normal, too heavy- I'm always weak so I'm just not healthy. Then people comment on the changes and they can't understand how much added pressure that causes.
> My heart goes out to everyone who has grown up with insecurities and tolerating commentary (that is often well-meaning but so unhelpful). I feel like I'm on a yo-yo diet that I didn't sign up for and I wonder how chronic dieters must feel. It's exhausting having your body fluctuate so much and never feeling like you are your best.
> It also makes me wonder what people with eating disorders must battle daily...


You’ve been through so much. I just want to grab you and go on a girls spa trip with you so you can be pampered and relax. My long distance hugs don’t seem like enough. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, here is my Joules blazer.  It's really more of a mauve color than pink, but if you look closely, it has these pink and blue flecks in it.  I just took it out of my spring clothes storage area and need to get some of the light creasing out before I wear it, but I think I will wear this with the wallet on chain (which I forgot to post during blue bag week, and so posting it here) maybe tomorrow.
> View attachment 5357893


Love the patterned WOC!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think you've been wanting a gold bag for a while, so it does sound like a real want and not an impulsive purchase or decision.  I tend to prefer to match jewelry to bag hardware so I get where you're coming from in that regard.  (I am less concerned about  matching/mixing metals when it comes to casual wear vs evening or formal wear.)  I completely understand the feeling about not wanting to keep spending on bags either, but perhaps you could think of it this way -- exceptions can be made for those bags that are considered holy grails, or those that might be considered building blocks or the foundation for your collection; something that you know will fill a definite slot, and that you will love and wear for a long time.  Ultimately, it's about what you're comfortable with, and only you can make that decision.  And as for new clothes, perhaps you could go on a bag ban after this purchase, and buy the clothes at a later date.
> 
> Another way to look at it:  You could always wait and look for a different gold bag at a later date if you're uncertain about this decision.  There will always be something that will come up.
> I'm not sure if I was of much help here...


Thanks for the perspective. I never go on bans because if anything I typically restrict myself more than necessary. So, I just try to use a bit of logic to keep my buying in check.

But, you’re right. I’ve been looking for a good gold bag for over 6 years.  I may just have to bite the bullet.


DME said:


> Do the clothes and the bag need to be mutually exclusive? If not, get the bag and enjoy it, then look for the clothes. They will come and you’ve been talking about a gold bag for a while now. Don’t pass up the one if you’ve found it!


They don’t need to be exclusive. I set up a false choice in my head to try to give me reasons to not buy the bag. Lol!


JenJBS said:


> May use the bag as 'motivation'. You can buy it now, but not wear it until you buy some new clothes - or on shopping trips for the new clothes. I know you hate shopping, but maybe knowing you have the bag as a 'reward' will help motivate you to shop. You mention that you want to stop thinking about bags so much - and focus on clothes. But if you don't get this bag will it always be on your mind as 'the one that got away', or checking to see if it's still available instead of looking for new clothes. That isn't conductive to focusing on clothes instead of bags. Good luck!


I also never withhold things from myself to “earn” them. I had enough of that from my mom. 

But, you’re right. There are certain bags I know I need because I’m irritated when I don’t have them - a gold bag and a black tote are two of those. And, I think you nailed it when you said functioning in that lack keeps me unintentionally focused on bags. Very good point.


Cordeliere said:


> It seems like it would be easier for you to make a decision if you knew why this feels silly.
> 
> IMHO, the right bag is really difficult to find.  The right clothes...not so much.  Are you feeling any pressure to get clothes now because of your not-normal-for-you current weight?  Since you are so successful at losing and maintaining your weight, it would seem better to wait on the clothes shopping until you are your old self again.   Personally, I can think of nothing more horrible than shopping for clothes when I feel heavy.   I don't like looking at extra fat in a mirror.


I don’t feel any pressure to get clothes now because know the rest of the weight will come off. It’s a no brainer to wait a few more weeks.  But, I could still start with shoes.  So maybe I’ll do that.

And, yes. The right bag for a specific need is *really* hard to find. Probably because once we analyze what we need, we’re stricter with size and function than when unexpected eye candy assaults us.

And, I’ve realized why I feel silly. I don’t care what the market says, I just don’t feel Chanel bags are “worth” these new stupid prices. Honestly, I don’t know that I feel _any_ bag is worth $5, 10, 20 thousand dollars. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> First thought coming to my mind is: you are going to sell the gold Boy once you have found the new perfect gold bag. The expected amount should be deducted from the purchase price. Would this make the decision easier?
> Being sensible is never silly!


That was the plan. But, the bags are different enough that I could want to keep both.  So, that’s part of the struggle.  But, as I let rational thought in, I realize I’d like 2 gold bags - a smaller, more dressy one and a medium sized more casual one. That means I’d sell the boy and find something a bit more relaxed.


880 said:


> @Sparkletastic , it sounds like you want the gold chanel, but not for that price. . . dont know what to tell you  Good luck figuring it out! Pls share your further decision process with us here.


Yep. I am really* “over” *the escalating bag prices.

Not trying to be a curmudgeon. LOL! I’ve said a number of times that I’m lucky I bought when and how I did. If I was starting today, I’d have to pay today’s prices and probably not blink at it. But, I’m not. So, my anchor point is low.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> With spring about to arrive (at least per the calendar), today’s job is to swap around the closets. I store current season in my room, with off-season in a spare room. Bags, SLGs and other accessories stay in my closet all year, regardless of season. I also take the time to clean and clean out. One of my goals is to streamline and pare down to those items I really love and will use/wear, but I am finding it hard, at least for some items. I think about cost, whether I might some day wear/use it, etc., as I rotate and clean. Does anyone else do this twice-yearly swap? Do you struggle with letting things go? Any strategies you might care to share?
> 
> One of the reasons I started following this thread - and now post! - is because of all the useful thoughts and ideas everyone here has. Looking forward to hearing what those who wish to share have to say!


I switch out the shoes, but it is still a bit to cool here. I go from boots to sandals. My other clothes just get rearranged a bit. I do clean, polish boots and then store. So when I bring them back up the next season it is fun.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sparkle’s *Black* Bags

I reaaallly love a beautiful black bag and have to force myself not to buy more.

*2016:*
I no longer own any of these bags and don’t miss them. However, I did rehome the Monika Chiang to DD.

Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw




The Dior and Chanel taught me I hate patent bags.  

*2022: *

Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap
Jimmy Choo Black Nappa Leather Raven
Max Mara Large Black Whitney Satchel
YSL Black Small Monogram Cabas
Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in Noir
YSL Black on black LouLou Camera Bag
Dior Ultra Black Diorama WOC





I’m so happy with all of these bags. But, I’m still looking for the perfect black tote. LOL!


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m in bag decision Hades.
> 
> Recall, I had decided to buy the gold bag. But, it’s expensive and I’m really struggling with paying that much for it.
> 
> Pros:
> • I can afford it
> • I planned to buy a gold bag this year
> • I will wear it a lot
> • It’s a good deal despite the cost
> • I prefer matching jewelry to bag hardware so I’ll get more use out of my pretty yg jewelry.
> 
> Cons:
> • I really need to buy new clothes and stop thinking about bags.
> • I don’t want to keep spending so much on bags.
> • I feel silly buying yet another bag. I can’t put my finger on why because I’ve never felt silly buying a bag before.
> 
> Any suggestions or thinking to help me make this decision? I even feel silly dithering over this decison.  But, I know you guys will “get” it and I value your opinions.


If you found the bag that you love get it. Then sell the other gold and anything in your wardrobe you no longer love to help making peace with the purchase. For anyone else I would say pass, but you know what works for you.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, your family must be lightweight! I´m sorry your grandmother made your weight an issue. Mine was so not-judging. But she was short and round and happy with it.
> Size 44 EU is very normal for me. I´m always shocked when people call it plus size.
> While shop bought clothes might fit in smaller sizes depending on the brand and the amount of vanity sizing what I´m really familiar with are sewing pattern sizes and especially in vintage patterns a 44 is very normal. It corresponds with my measurements. And I do know my measurements.
> It´s not that "back in the day" people were much smaller. When you take a pattern magazine directed at middle aged women a 44 will be in the middle of the size range and the dresses will not be frumpy at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This rule of thumb sounds like about the same as what I´ve been told when I was younger only that everybody told me to deduct 10% for the "ideal weight"...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, compared to the other children in my class I was on the heavy side. My awful haircut and brown boys´shoes (and not much later a pair of heavy thick prescription glasses too) didn´t add any attractiveness.
> The photo was taken on my first day at school. The "Schultüte" was very important to me. It was filled with sweets!
> 
> 
> Yes, I try to do a swap. I don´t have enough cupboard/ hangers on every surface room to keep both winter and summer clothes within reach all the time. The out of season pieces usually go into suitcases. So far it´s still cold and I haven´t started bringing the summer clothes out.
> Once I will do it I will do a purge at the same time and try to sell, alter or repurpose what I do not like anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you for the wise words! It´s really important to know your body-type and colours.
> 
> 
> I´d love to know the answer, too, please!


I still think you looked adorable then. My brother received a Schultute . We moved to the states before I went to school and that is not a custom here. As a little child I thought it very unfair. lol


----------



## Sparkletastic

Question for everyone. If you were a bag which one would you be and why?

The bag doesn’t have to be one that you own.  But, please share a photo (your own or google) so we know what bag you’re discussing.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Sparkle’s *Black* Bags
> 
> I reaaallly love a beautiful black bag and have to force myself not to buy more.
> 
> *2016:*
> I no longer own any of these bags and don’t miss them. However, I did rehome the Monika Chiang to DD.
> 
> Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
> Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
> Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
> Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
> Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
> Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
> Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
> Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw
> 
> View attachment 5358199
> View attachment 5358200
> 
> The Dior and Chanel taught me I hate patent bags.
> 
> *2022: *
> 
> Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap
> Jimmy Choo Black Nappa Leather Raven
> Max Mara Large Black Whitney Satchel
> YSL Black Small Monogram Cabas
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in Noir
> YSL Black on black LouLou Camera Bag
> Dior Ultra Black Diorama WOC
> 
> View attachment 5358201
> View attachment 5358202
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with all of these bags. But, I’m still looking for the perfect black tote. LOL!


I adore your black bags! That Dior WOC is so edgy.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> I'm happy to hear that you're able to fight off that line of thought. You're incredibly strong for doing so.
> It scares me how common that way of thinking is, and how subtly yet consistently it's perpetuated in society; however, when you think about it, it makes no sense. We're not our bodies, we don't choose our faces/bodies, and we often have no recourse if our bodies are disfigured through disease or accidents, so how can we be evaluated on something so superficial and fleeting as size/beauty?
> It's all is arbitrary anyway!
> It's our ethics and choices that make up our characters, and that's what determines if we're good and successful people. Surely success is defined by the positive impact we make in this world, rather than how good we look in clothes! How is that not more commonly reinforced in young, impressionable minds.
> I feel really bad for this generation who are growing up with skewed perceptions of what a normal and aspirational body is, with instagram and heavily edited photos adding pressure to reach unattainable ideals. It's quite worrying.
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you! I've given up trying to catch up. Now, whenever I am here, I read the last 4 or 5 posts, then stick my nose in to say hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Oooh_! Too, too, too much!  Thank you!
> You guys are always so very generous with your praise and it is always more than I deserve.  If I'm doing anything right, it's only because my pocket friends here have shown me patience and grace as I have stumbled along let's pretend that the majority of my posts aren't gibberish lol. Whenever I have a breakdown and lose my way, you prop me up and prod me along. I'm so lucky to be amongst you!
> 
> 
> @dcooney4 I'm not at all caught up on the thread. Have you had a chance to use that adorable Tory Burch barrel bag of yours? Do you like it?
> 
> @ElainePG A bit random, but how is your shoulder now? Is it back to normal or do you require physiotherapy? I am getting physio for some nerve damage I got from covid and it always reminds me of you and the trouble you had with your shoulder!


I’m still very much a work in progress learning stomping on the ANTS! (Automatic Negative Thoughts) However, I agree whole heartedly with the points you make about success being by action not body image! Thank you. And you post whatever you want whenever you can! We love to see you.


DME said:


> I could have written all of these comments myself! I’m so sorry you went through this and I’m sorry for anyone else who did, too. Instead on commenting on weight, I try to say something nice to people by complimenting their outfit, or their hair, a cool pair of shoes, the excellent work they did, or even their bag (of course!). I find people love positive feedback, but if you aren’t careful about the message you send, like when you focus on their weight, then that reinforces all the bad things.
> 
> Yes, those old metrics are awful! And I agree that BMI fails to take into account things like muscle mass in the calculations. I think @papertiger made some astute observations about that some number of pages back?


Oh I’m sorry. I think quite a lot of us have hard times with this. Good for you in thinking do carefully how you treat others. You have strong empathy.


DME said:


> With spring about to arrive (at least per the calendar), today’s job is to swap around the closets. I store current season in my room, with off-season in a spare room. Bags, SLGs and other accessories stay in my closet all year, regardless of season. I also take the time to clean and clean out. One of my goals is to streamline and pare down to those items I really love and will use/wear, but I am finding it hard, at least for some items. I think about cost, whether I might some day wear/use it, etc., as I rotate and clean. Does anyone else do this twice-yearly swap? Do you struggle with letting things go? Any strategies you might care to share?
> 
> One of the reasons I started following this thread - and now post! - is because of all the useful thoughts and ideas everyone here has. Looking forward to hearing what those who wish to share have to say!


My spare room is tiny but my built in cupboards in our master bedroom are large. I might rotate some things to a higher shelf or the back of a shelf but it only tends to be big jumpers for thinner jumpers, boots for pumps/trainers and thick coats for thinner coats. It’s an permanent off duty jeans and top climate where I am save the odd wonderful day of sunshine in the summer where a summer dress comes out!

Its been interesting to read what everyone else does with rotation, or not. Lots of ideas. My purge is only with things that no longer fit or are worn out and with my weight fluctuations I currently keeping things. I’m hoping not to put anymore weight on with my meds (this could be hard) and when I come off them to reduce a little again so I don’t want to give anything away at the moment.


jblended said:


> I'm impressed!!!!
> And thank you!
> 
> Interested to see this discussion and hear everyone's recommendations.
> 
> Also, I just noticed that I have been totally off-topic all day in here, so here are some bags! Not a great picture, sorry, but hopefully it'll do.
> Both are early birthday gifts from my siblings- a purple metallic from Etsy and a Hammitt Nash in silver (brings my Hammitt family to 4 now). Haven't used either yet, but hope to soon. I can now say with certainty that the 'metallic leather bag' itch has been well and truly scratched!
> 
> View attachment 5357440


These are beautiful! Good to buy from different places like Etsy.


Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m in bag decision Hades.
> 
> Recall, I had decided to buy the gold bag. But, it’s expensive and I’m really struggling with paying that much for it.
> 
> Pros:
> • I can afford it
> • I planned to buy a gold bag this year
> • I will wear it a lot
> • It’s a good deal despite the cost
> • I prefer matching jewelry to bag hardware so I’ll get more use out of my pretty yg jewelry.
> 
> Cons:
> • I really need to buy new clothes and stop thinking about bags.
> • I don’t want to keep spending so much on bags.
> • I feel silly buying yet another bag. I can’t put my finger on why because I’ve never felt silly buying a bag before.
> 
> Any suggestions or thinking to help me make this decision? I even feel silly dithering over this decison.  But, I know you guys will “get” it and I value your opinions.


I think you have wanted this for a long time. If you love it, can afford it and will use it then go for it. It sounds like this might be a last big purchase for a while and then you can focus on clothing when you are ready for it which it sounds like is not quite yet anyway? Can you do both?


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, here is my Joules blazer.  It's really more of a mauve color than pink, but if you look closely, it has these pink and blue flecks in it.  I just took it out of my spring clothes storage area and need to get some of the light creasing out before I wear it, but I think I will wear this with the wallet on chain (which I forgot to post during blue bag week, and so posting it here) maybe tomorrow.
> View attachment 5357893


Its a beautiful colour! I love the pin on the lapel too. It looks so good with your Woc. What a gorgeous and unusual quilt pattern that has. Enjoy wearing them both!


whateve said:


> My signature style is jean leggings. My signature color is blue. My default outfit is jean leggings, an oversized sweater and Ugg boots.


Sounds wonderful and comfortable. I’m into this look too.


jblended said:


> I can't say that I've done any painting (or even used my bags) for the better part of a year! Is it okay to repost the last few that you've probably already seen?
> Bag in metallic green, shoes in 2 shades of metallic green (original bag was oxblood, shoes were brown);  the metallic blue Halston, and blue and purple colour blocked Coach (originally a turquoise and sky blue, respectively iirc).
> I also painted my Flossy Clutch last year, but don't think I have a photo.
> 
> View attachment 5358092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358094


This is so clever. They look really good. Does the paint last well?


Sparkletastic said:


> Sparkle’s *Black* Bags
> 
> I reaaallly love a beautiful black bag and have to force myself not to buy more.
> 
> *2016:*
> I no longer own any of these bags and don’t miss them. However, I did rehome the Monika Chiang to DD.
> 
> Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
> Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
> Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
> Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
> Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
> Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
> Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
> Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw
> 
> View attachment 5358199
> View attachment 5358200
> 
> The Dior and Chanel taught me I hate patent bags.
> 
> *2022: *
> 
> Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap
> Jimmy Choo Black Nappa Leather Raven
> Max Mara Large Black Whitney Satchel
> YSL Black Small Monogram Cabas
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in Noir
> YSL Black on black LouLou Camera Bag
> Dior Ultra Black Diorama WOC
> 
> View attachment 5358201
> View attachment 5358202
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with all of these bags. But, I’m still looking for the perfect black tote. LOL!


Be still my beating heart! I love both collections! Black is such a good colour to have lots of staples in. Your Chanel is beautiful but I’m loving the JC and the YSL too, well then all really!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> Oh, I LOVE this! It's one of my favourite things to do. It takes a bag from 'like' to 'love' in an instant. I often mess up and go over the edges when I paint (and am sometimes too lazy to go back and fix it), but it never bothers me if it's my own little mistake.
> You did a fantastic job!


Thank you!
Oh I didn't know you like to paint your bags. I would love to see yours, pretty please?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> So cute! Perfect pink! What product do you use to paint? Does it change the texture or wear off?


Thank you! It  was very hard trying to get my perfect pink. I ended up mixing a bunch of colors to get what I wanted.
The paint I used is just an acrylic paint,  not made especially for leather,  but I did a lot of  research and decided to go with this brand and I'm glad I did.  I used to use Angelus leather paint, but I wasn't  really impressed, although it is better than most leather paints in the market. 
The paint I used for this bag has a very good texture going on, not liquidy like Angelus,  and it left a non shiny almost eggshell-y smoothness to the finish without using an extra step with a duller finisher,  which I would've had to use if I had used Angelus.
I don't know about the longevity of the wear and tear  of the painted surface as I've only used the bag a few times. But trying to remove some of my mistakes with a nail polish remover was very hard, if not impossible,  so I think the paint is on there for good.
In terms of the painted texture,  I think it feels like the original leather. I know this because I have 2 of the same bags. The pink is the painted bag, and the caramel colored bag is in its original color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Older and a recent picture of a black bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Sparkle’s *Black* Bags
> 
> I reaaallly love a beautiful black bag and have to force myself not to buy more.
> 
> *2016:*
> I no longer own any of these bags and don’t miss them. However, I did rehome the Monika Chiang to DD.
> 
> Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
> Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
> Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
> Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
> Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
> Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
> Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
> Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw
> 
> View attachment 5358199
> View attachment 5358200
> 
> The Dior and Chanel taught me I hate patent bags.
> 
> *2022: *
> 
> Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap
> Jimmy Choo Black Nappa Leather Raven
> Max Mara Large Black Whitney Satchel
> YSL Black Small Monogram Cabas
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in Noir
> YSL Black on black LouLou Camera Bag
> Dior Ultra Black Diorama WOC
> 
> View attachment 5358201
> View attachment 5358202
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with all of these bags. But, I’m still looking for the perfect black tote. LOL!


They’re all beautiful bags! 
Like you - I love black bags…. this Is my favorite week!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Sunshine mama said:


> Older and recent pictures of a black bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358308
> View attachment 5358309


Thank you for this detailed information.  I am inspired.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. I’m in bag decision Hades.
> 
> Recall, I had decided to buy the gold bag. But, it’s expensive and I’m really struggling with paying that much for it.
> 
> Pros:
> • I can afford it
> • I planned to buy a gold bag this year
> • I will wear it a lot
> • It’s a good deal despite the cost
> • I prefer matching jewelry to bag hardware so I’ll get more use out of my pretty yg jewelry.
> 
> Cons:
> • I really need to buy new clothes and stop thinking about bags.
> • I don’t want to keep spending so much on bags.
> • I feel silly buying yet another bag. I can’t put my finger on why because I’ve never felt silly buying a bag before.
> 
> Any suggestions or thinking to help me make this decision? I even feel silly dithering over this decison.  But, I know you guys will “get” it and I value your opinions.



I had the similar pros/cons when someone listed my HG bag on thEbay just as we went into lockdown. I felt like the end of the world was upon us, what was I even thinking buying that bag  . Never mind feeling silly _then, _how do you think I feel now?


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, here is my Joules blazer.  It's really more of a mauve color than pink, but if you look closely, it has these pink and blue flecks in it.  I just took it out of my spring clothes storage area and need to get some of the light creasing out before I wear it, but I think I will wear this with the wallet on chain (which I forgot to post during blue bag week, and so posting it here) maybe tomorrow.
> View attachment 5357893



Very pretty together, Somehow the quilted camellias on the bag pick-up on the heather colours, makes the combo more 'fragrant'


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> But, you’re right.* I’ve been looking for a good gold bag for over 6 years.*  I may just have to bite the bullet.
> 
> But, you’re right. There are certain bags I know I need because I’m irritated when I don’t have them - a gold bag and a black tote are two of those. And, I think you nailed it when you said *functioning in that lack keeps me unintentionally focused on bags. *
> 
> And, I’ve realized why I feel silly. I don’t care what the market says,* I just don’t feel Chanel bags are “worth” these new stupid prices.* Honestly, I don’t know that I feel _any_ bag is worth $5, 10, 20 thousand dollars.
> That was the plan. But, the bags are different enough that I could want to keep both.  So, that’s part of the struggle.  But, as I let rational thought in, I realize I’d like 2 gold bags - a smaller, more dressy one and a medium sized more casual one. That means I’d sell the boy and find something a bit more relaxed.
> Yep. I am really* “over” *the escalating bag prices.
> 
> Not trying to be a curmudgeon. LOL! I’ve said a number of times that I’m lucky I bought when and how I did.* If I was starting today, I’d have to pay today’s prices and probably not blink at it.* But, I’m not. So, my anchor point is low.



Lot's of good stuff in what you wrote.  The Chanel may not be worth $X in general, but it may be worth a premium just to be released from the search.   Do you think you will be able to find the right bag for less over the next 6 years?  Do you think if you don't buy now, that the itch for that a perfect gold bag will go away?   The recoil at the price tag reminds me of what I thought every time I have bought a house.  The price seems obscene at the time of purchase.  Five years later, it seems like a bargain worth bragging about.   Just sayin.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Sparkle’s *Black* Bags
> 
> I reaaallly love a beautiful black bag and have to force myself not to buy more.
> 
> *2016:*
> I no longer own any of these bags and don’t miss them. However, I did rehome the Monika Chiang to DD.
> 
> Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
> Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
> Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
> Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
> Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
> Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
> Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
> Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw
> 
> View attachment 5358199
> View attachment 5358200
> 
> The Dior and Chanel taught me I hate patent bags.
> 
> *2022: *
> 
> Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap
> Jimmy Choo Black Nappa Leather Raven
> Max Mara Large Black Whitney Satchel
> YSL Black Small Monogram Cabas
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in Noir
> YSL Black on black LouLou Camera Bag
> Dior Ultra Black Diorama WOC
> 
> View attachment 5358201
> View attachment 5358202
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with all of these bags. But, I’m still looking for the perfect black tote. LOL!



Did you see the soft patent Mulberry Bayswater? It's not big and it's not small.  I'm blaming @Katinahat,  I can't stop looking at those totes.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! It  was very hard trying to get my perfect pink. I ended up mixing a bunch of colors to get what I wanted.
> The paint I used is just an acrylic paint,  not made especially for leather,  but I did a lot of  research and decided to go with this brand and I'm glad I did.  I used to use Angelus leather paint, but I wasn't  really impressed, although it is better than most leather paints in the market.
> The paint I used for this bag has a very good texture going on, not liquidy like Angelus,  and it left a non shiny almost eggshell-y smoothness to the finish without using an extra step with a duller finisher,  which I would've had to use if I had used Angelus.
> I don't know about the longevity of the wear and tear  of the painted surface as I've only used the bag a few times. But trying to remove some of my mistakes with a nail polish remover was very hard, if not impossible,  so I think the paint is on there for good.
> In terms of the painted texture,  I think it feels like the original leather. I know this because I have 2 of the same bags. The pink is the painted bag, and the caramel colored bag is in its original color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358297
> View attachment 5358298
> View attachment 5358299



A1 job 

Very well done, great job!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> My default outfit is jean leggings, an oversized sweater and Ugg boots.



My default outfit in the winter months is very similar - leggings, tall boots, and in my case a long cardigan layered over a v neck top of some kind.



Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been looking for a good gold bag for over 6 years.  I may just have to bite the bullet.



Agree 



Sparkletastic said:


> Sparkle’s *Black* Bags
> 
> I reaaallly love a beautiful black bag and have to force myself not to buy more.
> 
> *2016:*
> I no longer own any of these bags and don’t miss them. However, I did rehome the Monika Chiang to DD.
> 
> Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
> Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
> Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
> Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
> Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
> Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
> Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
> Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw
> 
> View attachment 5358199
> View attachment 5358200
> 
> The Dior and Chanel taught me I hate patent bags.
> 
> *2022: *
> 
> Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap
> Jimmy Choo Black Nappa Leather Raven
> Max Mara Large Black Whitney Satchel
> YSL Black Small Monogram Cabas
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in Noir
> YSL Black on black LouLou Camera Bag
> Dior Ultra Black Diorama WOC
> 
> View attachment 5358201
> View attachment 5358202
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with all of these bags. But, I’m still looking for the perfect black tote. LOL!



Gorgeous black bags!!! That Max Mara is so sleek.

Question… I’ve been taking the smaller version of that Prada bag lately. Do you mind sharing why you got rid of it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> A1 job
> 
> Very well done, great job!


Then you kindly!


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for everyone. If you were a bag which one would you be and why?
> 
> The bag doesn’t have to be one that you own.  But, please share a photo (your own or google) so we know what bag you’re discussing.



Ha, funny question. I suppose one of these two.

This Fendi because of the wonderful petrol green color and the color blocking. 



Or this Coach Winnie. The Coach Winnie IMO is sort of the perfect bag: looks good crossbody, shoulder, or handheld, easy to get in and out of, holds more than you’d think, luscious leather, cozy, and in this example, wonderful color. This in periwinkle is sort of becoming a HG for me, I’m kicking myself I didn’t nab one in the last few months when one or two was available pre-loved. They are overpriced these days but I almost don’t care bc I think it’s that good of a bag.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! It  was very hard trying to get my perfect pink. I ended up mixing a bunch of colors to get what I wanted.
> The paint I used is just an acrylic paint,  not made especially for leather,  but I did a lot of  research and decided to go with this brand and I'm glad I did.  I used to use Angelus leather paint, but I wasn't  really impressed, although it is better than most leather paints in the market.
> The paint I used for this bag has a very good texture going on, not liquidy like Angelus,  and it left a non shiny almost eggshell-y smoothness to the finish without using an extra step with a duller finisher,  which I would've had to use if I had used Angelus.
> I don't know about the longevity of the wear and tear  of the painted surface as I've only used the bag a few times. But trying to remove some of my mistakes with a nail polish remover was very hard, if not impossible,  so I think the paint is on there for good.
> In terms of the painted texture,  I think it feels like the original leather. I know this because I have 2 of the same bags. The pink is the painted bag, and the caramel colored bag is in its original color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358297
> View attachment 5358298
> View attachment 5358299


Thanks for sharing. This is such a brilliant idea!


papertiger said:


> I had the similar pros/cons when someone listed my HG bag on thEbay just as we went into lockdown. I felt like the end of the world was upon us, what was I even thinking buying that bag  . Never mind feeling silly _then, _how do you think I feel now?


I bet you don’t feel silly now because you use it. 
This bag is certainly not a holy grail but it is a great answer to a persistent need.


Cordeliere said:


> Lot's of good stuff in what you wrote.  The Chanel may not be worth $X in general, but it may be worth a premium just to be released from the search.   Do you think you will be able to find the right bag for less over the next 6 years?  Do you think if you don't buy now, that the itch for that a perfect gold bag will go away?   The recoil at the price tag reminds me of what I thought every time I have bought a house.  The price seems obscene at the time of purchase.  Five years later, it seems like a bargain worth bragging about.   Just sayin.


Interestingly, the bag is a little under market price so I could flip it and make my money back. If I skip it now, the price will likely double in 2 years. The itch gets worse as I want to wear my yellow gold jewelry more.
And, ROFL! On the house analogy. You are so right. And, it’s true on bags too. I feel so smart that most of my bags are worth more than I paid for them. (Although it was 95% pure luck. LOL!). These are all great points. Thanks!!


papertiger said:


> Did you see the soft patent Mulberry Bayswater? It's not big and it's not small.  I'm blaming @Katinahat,  I can't stop looking at those totes.


I googled photos. I just can’t do patent. 


Jereni said:


> Gorgeous black bags!!! That Max Mara is so sleek.
> 
> Question… I’ve been taking the smaller version of that Prada bag lately. Do you mind sharing why you got rid of it?


Thanks for the compliment on the MM.

I ADORED the Prada and it killed me to sell it. The _only_ issue was its size. When I went out, it needed it’s own chair. It was arm carry so I kept bumping into things. And, when I went shopping, I tended to leave it in the cart (which is unsafe) because I couldn’t push the cart and have the bag on my arm at the same time.

But, if big bags come back in, I’ll likely be kicking myself. I think I’m one of the few people on this thread who love Prada saffiano bags. I’m actually eyeballing one now.


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for everyone. If you were a bag which one would you be and why?
> 
> The bag doesn’t have to be one that you own.  But, please share a photo (your own or google) so we know what bag you’re discussing.



I forgot to say, how fab your *black* '22 collection is.

 I don't know you personally, but I feel like I know you, I see you in all your bags. 

If I had to choose a bag I suppose it would be any one of my Gucci Top-handles. 

More than any other bag I get terribly upset when I see how badly they've been treated judging from some pics. It's like their owners have disrespected me. 

Not sure which colour, certainly I have my all-black moments, but I'll choose my first. The handprinted from SS'10 fashion show. 

I'm a very annoying show-off, I suppose I'm resourceful and am good at improvising (bamboo handles came along when there was a shortage of leather). I also think I am a woman of contrasts but (hopefully) go together well. I'm adaptable, like a range of interests, and can be seen in any part of town, but I'm also very constant in my style, and strong, it's very hard to talk me into anything I don't want to do. I'm also heavier than I look


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Older and a recent picture of a black bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358308
> View attachment 5358309



What a beauty!


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for sharing. This is such a brilliant idea!
> I bet you don’t feel silly now because you use it.
> This bag is certainly not a holy grail but it is a great answer to a persistent need.
> Interestingly, the bag is a little under market price so I could flip it and make my money back. If I skip it now, the price will likely double in 2 years. The itch gets worse as I want to wear my yellow gold jewelry more.
> And, ROFL! On the house analogy. You are so right. And, it’s true on bags too. I feel so smart that most of my bags are worth more than I paid for them. (Although it was 95% pure luck. LOL!). These are all great points. Thanks!!
> I googled photos. I just can’t do patent.
> Thanks for the compliment on the MM.
> 
> I ADORED the Prada and it killed me to sell it. The _only_ issue was its size. When I went out, it needed it’s own chair. It was arm carry so I kept bumping into things. And, when I went shopping, I tended to leave it in the cart (which is unsafe) because I couldn’t push the cart and have the bag on my arm at the same time.
> 
> But, if big bags come back in, I’ll likely be kicking myself. I think I’m one of the few people on this thread who love Prada saffiano bags. I’m actually eyeballing one now.



It also comes in normal black leather (but has a suede contrast lining). I didn't know if you'd like the brass postman's lock so much.


----------



## papertiger

In no particular order these are just some of my black bags (a couple of these belonged to my mother before me

Gucci Mirage black patent and mirror
Gucci all-black BTH
Gucci Jockey Boston
Liberty Iolanthe-embossed lap-top bag
Gucci patent leather and suede N-S basket BTH
Gucci black patent and lapis stone clasp 1969 TH
Bottega 1990s 'Jodie' knot hobo
Hermes Box Kelly Sellier 32
Chanel large 1990s backpack
Burberry 1990s backpack (with Thomas punk)
Gucci 1960s silk evening purse


----------



## papertiger

Cont...

Hermes P. croc Pullman 
Some vintage skin bags (I have more  )
Bracher Emden clutch (or is this a multicolour?) 
H Box '1938' (25cm)
Gucci Half-moon Hobo black canvas and tan leather (or is this a multicolour? This also used to be my mother's) 
H Clemence Evie 
1,2,3 pics of the same 1950s Koret with attached wallet and scarlet lining 
H black Double Sets cunningly disguising itself as Etain grey   - not sure if I have a pic as black
H Box Arceau (the 'ships wheel' opens the bag)


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## afroken

Black week is my favourite week and I loved seeing @Sparkletastic and @papertiger ’s collection. Here’s mine (some I don’t have photos of in my phone, so I’m attaching website photos).

Balenciaga City agneau



Mulberry Alexa



The Row Duplex



The Row Wander



Coach Dreamer



Balenciaga mini City agneau



Massaccesi Selene



Mackage Zoey



Tory Burch Thea



Coach Cassie


----------



## afroken

_Continued_

*No longer in my collection:*

Ferragamo Vara crossbody



Ferragamo Vara shoulder bag



Gucci Soho Disco



Phillip Lim Pashli


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I forgot to say, how fab your *black* '22 collection is.
> 
> I don't know you personally, but I feel like I know you, I see you in all your bags.
> 
> If I had to choose a bag I suppose it would be any one of my Gucci Top-handles.
> 
> More than any other bag I get terribly upset when I see how badly they've been treated judging from some pics. It's like their owners have disrespected me.
> 
> Not sure which colour, certainly I have my all-black moments, but I'll choose my first. The handprinted from SS'10 fashion show.
> 
> I'm a very annoying show-off, I suppose I'm resourceful and am good at improvising (bamboo handles came along when there was a shortage of leather). I also think I am a woman of contrasts but (hopefully) go together well. I'm adaptable, like a range of interests, and can be seen in any part of town, but I'm also very constant in my style, and strong, it's very hard to talk me into anything I don't want to do. I'm also heavier than I look
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358405


I love your bag and your description of you! 


papertiger said:


> It also comes in normal black leather (but has a suede contrast lining). I didn't know if you'd like the brass postman's lock so much.


I would like it as an option but I have the Max Mara as my sleek one. I want a new black tote to be my “girly” one.  


papertiger said:


> In no particular order these are just some of my black bags (a couple of these belonged to my mother before me
> 
> Gucci Mirage black patent and mirror
> Gucci all-black BTH
> Gucci Jockey Boston
> Liberty Iolanthe-embossed lap-top bag
> Gucci patent leather and suede N-S basket BTH
> Gucci black patent and lapis stone clasp 1969 TH
> Bottega 1990s 'Jodie' knot hobo
> Hermes Box Kelly Sellier 32
> Chanel large 1990s backpack
> Burberry 1990s backpack (with Thomas punk)
> Gucci 1960s silk evening purse
> 
> View attachment 5358417
> View attachment 5358419
> View attachment 5358420
> View attachment 5358421
> View attachment 5358422
> View attachment 5358423
> View attachment 5358424
> View attachment 5358425
> View attachment 5358426
> View attachment 5358427
> View attachment 5358428


That embossed liberty is calling my name! Yum!


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Black week is my favourite week and I loved seeing @Sparkletastic and @papertiger ’s collection. Here’s mine (some I don’t have photos of in my phone, so I’m attaching website photos).
> 
> Balenciaga City agneau
> View attachment 5358455
> 
> 
> Mulberry Alexa
> View attachment 5358456
> 
> 
> The Row Duplex
> View attachment 5358457
> 
> 
> The Row Wander
> View attachment 5358458
> 
> 
> Coach Dreamer
> View attachment 5358459
> 
> 
> Balenciaga mini City agneau
> View attachment 5358460
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Selene
> View attachment 5358461
> 
> 
> Mackage Zoey
> View attachment 5358462
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Thea
> View attachment 5358463
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie
> View attachment 5358464



These are all very cool. You seemed to have let go of your more formal blacks. 

Your City Agneau is out of this word, lust worthy


----------



## Sparkletastic

I asked a question I struggle with answering. What bag would I be? I have two distinct sides to me so I can’t figure out one bag. I’ll indulge myself and pick two:

My social / public persona is like my limited edition beaded Dior Diorama 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I’m very feminine, am not afraid to stand out in a tasteful way, very polished, love to warmly engage socially, love to entertain and - true to being a Sagittarius - I’m always looking to explore the unique side of life. And, I am definitely one of a kind - for better or worse. LOL!

But, a good portion of how I present is happy armor developed to protect the soft, introverted me that only my close friends and family see. I’m extremely close to (and dote over) my family and best friends, very sensitive, too empathetic, emotionally “gooey”, a complete nerd and could spend days on end happily locked up with my books, a blanket and a cup of tea. So, what bag fits that?

Probably my old Michael Kors Leigh 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It was goatskin so it was incredibly durable and protective of it’s contents. The shoulder strap and handle gave it a lot of flexibility. It held a ton including books, kids’ junk, water bottles, whatever DH couldn’t fit in his pockets plus snacks - so it was a “family” bag. It was smushy and felt cuddly to wear. And, it was ugly cute - the studs kind of reminded me of some military sci fi uniform.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Did you see the soft patent Mulberry Bayswater? It's not big and it's not small.  I'm blaming @Katinahat,  I can't stop looking at those totes.


Oops! Sorry, but it’s a brilliant bag. So light and comfortable for leather!


papertiger said:


> In no particular order these are just some of my black bags (a couple of these belonged to my mother before me
> 
> Gucci Mirage black patent and mirror
> Gucci all-black BTH
> Gucci Jockey Boston
> Liberty Iolanthe-embossed lap-top bag
> Gucci patent leather and suede N-S basket BTH
> Gucci black patent and lapis stone clasp 1969 TH
> Bottega 1990s 'Jodie' knot hobo
> Hermes Box Kelly Sellier 32
> Chanel large 1990s backpack
> Burberry 1990s backpack (with Thomas punk)
> Gucci 1960s silk evening purse
> 
> View attachment 5358417
> View attachment 5358419
> View attachment 5358420
> View attachment 5358421
> View attachment 5358422
> View attachment 5358423
> View attachment 5358424
> View attachment 5358425
> View attachment 5358426
> View attachment 5358427
> View attachment 5358428


My eye is drawn to your new all black Gucci of course but you have so many lovely bags there! The H  and Chanel backpack! 


papertiger said:


> Cont...
> 
> Hermes P. croc Pullman
> Some vintage skin bags (I have more  )
> Bracher Emden clutch (or is this a multicolour?)
> H Box '1938' (25cm)
> Gucci Half-moon Hobo black canvas and tan leather (or is this a multicolour? This also used to be my mother's)
> H Clemence Evie
> 1,2,3 pics of the same 1950s Koret with attached wallet and scarlet lining
> H black Double Sets cunningly disguising itself as Etain grey   - not sure if I have a pic as black
> H Box Arceau (the 'ships wheel' opens the bag)
> 
> View attachment 5358429
> View attachment 5358430
> View attachment 5358431
> View attachment 5358432
> View attachment 5358433
> View attachment 5358434
> View attachment 5358439
> View attachment 5358440
> View attachment 5358441
> View attachment 5358450
> View attachment 5358452


And more, I don’t know what to look at first! Awesome collection. That scarlet lining is magnificent!


afroken said:


> Black week is my favourite week and I loved seeing @Sparkletastic and @papertiger ’s collection. Here’s mine (some I don’t have photos of in my phone, so I’m attaching website photos).
> 
> Balenciaga City agneau
> View attachment 5358455
> 
> 
> Mulberry Alexa
> View attachment 5358456
> 
> 
> The Row Duplex
> View attachment 5358457
> 
> 
> The Row Wander
> View attachment 5358458
> 
> 
> Coach Dreamer
> View attachment 5358459
> 
> 
> Balenciaga mini City agneau
> View attachment 5358460
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Selene
> View attachment 5358461
> 
> 
> Mackage Zoey
> View attachment 5358462
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Thea
> View attachment 5358463
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie
> View attachment 5358464


I think I’m feeling faint from looking at all these beautiful black bags! Black Balenciaga are so iconic! And a original Alexa, exquisite taste. I think it has a different strap on it? Have you made it shoulder carrying. 


afroken said:


> _Continued_
> 
> *No longer in my collection:*
> 
> Ferragamo Vara crossbody
> View attachment 5358472
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Vara shoulder bag
> View attachment 5358474
> 
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco
> View attachment 5358477
> 
> 
> Phillip Lim Pashli
> View attachment 5358478


Wow wee even more wonderful bags! I love the PL. It’s a brand I’ve looked at a few times but not taken the plunge yet. Did it not work for you?


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I ADORED the Prada and it killed me to sell it. The _only_ issue was its size. When I went out, it needed it’s own chair. It was arm carry so I kept bumping into things. And, when I went shopping, I tended to leave it in the cart (which is unsafe) because I couldn’t push the cart and have the bag on my arm at the same time.
> 
> But, if big bags come back in, I’ll likely be kicking myself. I think I’m one of the few people on this thread who love Prada saffiano bags. I’m actually eyeballing one now.



Thank you for the info! I wonder if the smaller one would be less of a size problem. And it has a long strap.

I too like the Prada saffiano - prob about the only saffiano bags I like but you’re right that they don’t seem to be a favorite on tPF.

I’m going to DM you the one I’m looking at (I wrote ‘taking’ and it was supposed to be ‘stalking’) and get your thoughts.


----------



## Jereni

Here is my one black bag. I’m not a huge fan of black for handbags in general, as I wear black pants not infrequently and whenever I do, like the idea of pairing a rich, jewel-tone color bag as opposed to more black.

Also, whenever I consider getting another black bag I pull out this one and think, why bother? This bag is PERFECT.


----------



## Katinahat

Joining in with black bag week.

First a group shot (minus my Mulberry SBS which is at work at the moment). I like to have black in each different size/category as I carry it so much. 



2016 Mulberry SBS - this little satchel is well travelled and has been to Rome, Paris and Amsterdam as well as London and cities all over the UK! I now think it’s slightly small for everyday and find the floppy handles annoying when the padlock dangling but I adore the NVT leather so won’t part with it. 


2018 Mulberry Seaton - a larger work bag. For once, I love the structured look.


2019 Mulberry Lily - love the SHW.


2020 KS Daily Satchel - daily dog walk


2020 Mulberry Alexa Icon - my dream bag. The size is slightly bigger than the SBS and none of that dangling padlock. 


2021 Whistles Verity Backpack - bought for walking commute.



Interestingly all my black bags were full price purchases where as many of my  coloured bags were discounted. I think I don’t mind paying for a black bag because it’s such a neutral goes with everything for me and I carry them lots.


----------



## Cordeliere

afroken said:


> Mackage Zoey
> View attachment 5358462


OMG!  What a great bag!   I love clever clasps.  This is one clever clasp.


----------



## JenJBS

Anyone who thinks black bags are basic, boring, or all the same needs to look at these posts! So many gorgeous black bags, in a fantastic variety of styles!


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for everyone. If you were a bag which one would you be and why?
> 
> The bag doesn’t have to be one that you own.  But, please share a photo (your own or google) so we know what bag you’re discussing.


This a great question! I love the answers I’ve seen!

Currently I don’t have a clue of the answer for me. I’ve been completing a 10 page questionnaire for my new therapist today so am in a reflective mood. So, I’m looking for a bag than is understated so not to draw unwanted attention but definitely making an effort because it cares what it looks like. It’s empathetic, loyal and dependable, definitely practical and hard working but needs to be suitable for a bit of fun too. It’s got expensive taste but nothing too OTT. Perhaps it’s got some hidden depths/details too.

Unless there are suggestions, I’m going to have to do some research?!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Ha, funny question. I suppose one of these two.
> 
> This Fendi because of the wonderful petrol green color and the color blocking.
> View attachment 5358365
> 
> 
> Or this Coach Winnie. The Coach Winnie IMO is sort of the perfect bag: looks good crossbody, shoulder, or handheld, easy to get in and out of, holds more than you’d think, luscious leather, cozy, and in this example, wonderful color. This in periwinkle is sort of becoming a HG for me, I’m kicking myself I didn’t nab one in the last few months when one or two was available pre-loved. They are overpriced these days but I almost don’t care bc I think it’s that good of a bag.
> View attachment 5358367


You know what makes me sick? I bought a Winnie in 2012 for $40 and sold it for $95.


----------



## Sparkletastic

afroken said:


> Black week is my favourite week and I loved seeing @Sparkletastic and @papertiger ’s collection. Here’s mine (some I don’t have photos of in my phone, so I’m attaching website photos).
> 
> Balenciaga City agneau
> View attachment 5358455
> 
> 
> Mulberry Alexa
> View attachment 5358456
> 
> 
> The Row Duplex
> View attachment 5358457
> 
> 
> The Row Wander
> View attachment 5358458
> 
> 
> Coach Dreamer
> View attachment 5358459
> 
> 
> Balenciaga mini City agneau
> View attachment 5358460
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Selene
> View attachment 5358461
> 
> 
> Mackage Zoey
> View attachment 5358462
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Thea
> View attachment 5358463
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie
> View attachment 5358464


Bals are always winners!


Katinahat said:


> Joining in with black bag week.
> 
> First a group shot (minus my Mulberry SBS which is at work at the moment). I like to have black in each different size/category as I carry it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5358535
> 
> 2016 Mulberry SBS - this little satchel is well travelled and has been to Rome, Paris and Amsterdam as well as London and cities all over the UK! I now think it’s slightly small for everyday and find the floppy handles annoying when the padlock dangling but I adore the NVT leather so won’t part with it.
> View attachment 5358544
> 
> 2018 Mulberry Seaton - a larger work bag. For once, I love the structured look.
> View attachment 5358538
> 
> 2019 Mulberry Lily - love the SHW.
> View attachment 5358539
> 
> 2020 KS Daily Satchel - daily dog walk
> View attachment 5358542
> 
> 2020 Mulberry Alexa Icon - my dream bag. The size is slightly bigger than the SBS and none of that dangling padlock.
> View attachment 5358540
> 
> 2021 Whistles Verity Backpack - bought for walking commute.
> View attachment 5358541
> 
> 
> Interestingly all my black bags were full price purchases where as many of my  coloured bags were discounted. I think I don’t mind paying for a black bag because it’s such a neutral goes with everything for me and I carry them lots.


Ooh! I like that Mulberry Seaton!  Perfect professional work look with a hint of style. 


Katinahat said:


> This a great question! I love the answers I’ve seen!
> 
> Currently I don’t have a clue of the answer for me. I’ve been completing a 10 page questionnaire for my new therapist today so am in a reflective mood. So, I’m looking for a bag than is understated so not to draw unwanted attention but definitely making an effort because it cares what it looks like. It’s empathetic, loyal and dependable, definitely practical and hard working but needs to be suitable for a bit of fun too. It’s got expensive taste but nothing too OTT. Perhaps it’s got some hidden depths/details too.
> 
> Unless there are suggestions, I’m going to have to do some research?!


Sounds like Celine might be a great brand to explore.


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> Black week is my favourite week and I loved seeing @Sparkletastic and @papertiger ’s collection. Here’s mine (some I don’t have photos of in my phone, so I’m attaching website photos).
> 
> Balenciaga City agneau
> View attachment 5358455
> 
> 
> Mulberry Alexa
> View attachment 5358456
> 
> 
> The Row Duplex
> View attachment 5358457
> 
> 
> The Row Wander
> View attachment 5358458
> 
> 
> Coach Dreamer
> View attachment 5358459
> 
> 
> Balenciaga mini City agneau
> View attachment 5358460
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Selene
> View attachment 5358461
> 
> 
> Mackage Zoey
> View attachment 5358462
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Thea
> View attachment 5358463
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie
> View attachment 5358464


Beautiful! Love the mackage one.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Very pretty together, Somehow the quilted camellias on the bag pick-up on the heather colours, makes the combo more 'fragrant'


That is such a beautiful description, thanks so much! Thanks also to @Katinahat and @Sparkletastic for the WOC compliments. I love the camellia pattern and would be in trouble if they made it in a larger size.


Sparkletastic said:


> Sparkle’s *Black* Bags
> 
> I reaaallly love a beautiful black bag and have to force myself not to buy more.
> 
> *2016:*
> I no longer own any of these bags and don’t miss them. However, I did rehome the Monika Chiang to DD.
> 
> Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
> Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
> Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
> Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
> Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
> Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
> Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
> Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw
> 
> View attachment 5358199
> View attachment 5358200
> 
> The Dior and Chanel taught me I hate patent bags.
> 
> *2022: *
> 
> Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap
> Jimmy Choo Black Nappa Leather Raven
> Max Mara Large Black Whitney Satchel
> YSL Black Small Monogram Cabas
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in Noir
> YSL Black on black LouLou Camera Bag
> Dior Ultra Black Diorama WOC
> 
> View attachment 5358201
> View attachment 5358202
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with all of these bags. But, I’m still looking for the perfect black tote. LOL!


Love your collection of black bags, so chic!  And I'm with you regarding patent leather (although I had pale pink patent sling back heels at one point and they were very pretty).


papertiger said:


> In no particular order these are just some of my black bags (a couple of these belonged to my mother before me
> 
> Gucci Mirage black patent and mirror
> Gucci all-black BTH
> Gucci Jockey Boston
> Liberty Iolanthe-embossed lap-top bag
> Gucci patent leather and suede N-S basket BTH
> Gucci black patent and lapis stone clasp 1969 TH
> Bottega 1990s 'Jodie' knot hobo
> Hermes Box Kelly Sellier 32
> Chanel large 1990s backpack
> Burberry 1990s backpack (with Thomas punk)
> Gucci 1960s silk evening purse
> 
> View attachment 5358417
> View attachment 5358419
> View attachment 5358420
> View attachment 5358421
> View attachment 5358422
> View attachment 5358423
> View attachment 5358424
> View attachment 5358425
> View attachment 5358426
> View attachment 5358427
> View attachment 5358428


What an array of beautiful black bags...and that Kelly.

@Katinahat, every time I see your Mulberry Lily, I am tempted to add this bag to my collection!  But if I succumb to temptation, I would get it in a different color, maybe one that I don't have in my collection yet.

I agree with @JenJBS -- such a lovely variety of black bags in this thread.     I am a huge fan of black bags, and will post my collection later in the week when I am able to take a group photo.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Cont...
> 
> Hermes P. croc Pullman
> Some vintage skin bags (I have more  )
> Bracher Emden clutch (or is this a multicolour?)
> H Box '1938' (25cm)
> Gucci Half-moon Hobo black canvas and tan leather (or is this a multicolour? This also used to be my mother's)
> H Clemence Evie
> 1,2,3 pics of the same 1950s Koret with attached wallet and scarlet lining
> H black Double Sets cunningly disguising itself as Etain grey   - not sure if I have a pic as black
> H Box Arceau (the 'ships wheel' opens the bag)
> 
> View attachment 5358429
> View attachment 5358430
> View attachment 5358431
> View attachment 5358432
> View attachment 5358433
> View attachment 5358434
> View attachment 5358439
> View attachment 5358440
> View attachment 5358441
> View attachment 5358450
> View attachment 5358452


I think I just want to sit and play in your closet.


----------



## Vintage Leather

whateve said:


> You know what makes me sick? I bought a Winnie in 2012 for $40 and sold it for $95.


I’ll take that and raise you…

I bought a 1970s Gucci BTH bag in 2009 for $60 and sold it in 2012 for $145… 

That’s one of only bags I keep thinking about rebuying - but resale is a lot closer to $1400 these days.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I asked a question I struggle with answering. What bag would I be? I have two distinct sides to me so I can’t figure out one bag. I’ll indulge myself and pick two:
> 
> My social / public persona is like my limited edition beaded Dior Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358484
> 
> I’m very feminine, am not afraid to stand out in a tasteful way, very polished, love to warmly engage socially, love to entertain and - true to being a Sagittarius - I’m always looking to explore the unique side of life. And, I am definitely one of a kind - for better or worse. LOL!
> 
> But, a good portion of how I present is happy armor developed to protect the soft, introverted me that only my close friends and family see. I’m extremely close to (and dote over) my family and best friends, very sensitive, too empathetic, emotionally “gooey”, a complete nerd and could spend days on end happily locked up with my books, a blanket and a cup of tea. So, what bag fits that?
> 
> Probably my old Michael Kors Leigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was goatskin so it was incredibly durable and protective of it’s contents. The shoulder strap and handle gave it a lot of flexibility. It held a ton including books, kids’ junk, water bottles, whatever DH couldn’t fit in his pockets plus snacks - so it was a “family” bag. It was smushy and felt cuddly to wear. And, it was ugly cute - the studs kind of reminded me of some military sci fi uniform.




I´m following your lead and opt for two bags, because: " Two souls alas! are dwelling *in* my breast. "

My every day at home sloppy, chaotic me would be this one




slightly battered, totally reliable, full to the brim big and heavy vintage Jaguar doctor bag.

But my get-your-act together, dress up, "tits-up" me certainly is more glamourous, a little pretentous, loud but not cheap. Dior D´Trick. In leopard printed pony of course...


----------



## whateve

These are my black bags. 
1. Coach mini studded Preston from 2014
2. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag from 2014
3. Coach whiplash Dakotah from 2014
4. Coach vintage Gramercy satchel from the late 90s, I got it in 2017
5. Coach vintage bag from the early 70s, I got it in 2016
6. Coach vintage Sheridan Marietta from the 90s, I got it in 2017
7. Coach large slim shoulder bag from 2001, I got it in 2015, added the flowers in 2019
8. Michael Kors Manhattan from 2019
9. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh from 2019
10. Coach Sutton Floral crossbody from 2018, I just got it


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I think I just want to sit and play in your closet.



+1!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Some black Dior...


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> These are my black bags.
> 1. Coach mini studded Preston from 2014
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag from 2014
> 3. Coach whiplash Dakotah from 2014
> 4. Coach vintage Gramercy satchel from the late 90s, I got it in 2017
> 5. Coach vintage bag from the early 70s, I got it in 2016
> 6. Coach vintage Sheridan Marietta from the 90s, I got it in 2017
> 7. Coach large slim shoulder bag from 2001, I got it in 2015, added the flowers in 2019
> 8. Michael Kors Manhattan from 2019
> 9. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh from 2019
> 10. Coach Sutton Floral crossbody from 2018, I just got it


Beautiful selections! Love that Bendel.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful selections! Love that Bendel.


me too!


----------



## Cordeliere

Vintage Leather said:


> I’ll take that and raise you…
> 
> I bought a 1970s Gucci BTH bag in 2009 for $60 and sold it in 2012 for $145…
> 
> That’s one of only bags I keep thinking about rebuying - but resale is a lot closer to $1400 these days.


That resale is enough to make a girl choke.


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> Some black Dior...
> 
> View attachment 5358744
> View attachment 5358745
> View attachment 5358746
> View attachment 5358747
> View attachment 5358748
> View attachment 5358749
> View attachment 5358750
> View attachment 5358751
> View attachment 5358752
> View attachment 5358753
> View attachment 5358754


That Dior with the die is super cute!!!! What is it called? I also like the one in the shopping cart.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Joining in with black bag week.
> 
> First a group shot (minus my Mulberry SBS which is at work at the moment). I like to have black in each different size/category as I carry it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5358535
> 
> 2016 Mulberry SBS - this little satchel is well travelled and has been to Rome, Paris and Amsterdam as well as London and cities all over the UK! I now think it’s slightly small for everyday and find the floppy handles annoying when the padlock dangling but I adore the NVT leather so won’t part with it.
> View attachment 5358544
> 
> 2018 Mulberry Seaton - a larger work bag. For once, I love the structured look.
> View attachment 5358538
> 
> 2019 Mulberry Lily - love the SHW.
> View attachment 5358539
> 
> 2020 KS Daily Satchel - daily dog walk
> View attachment 5358542
> 
> 2020 Mulberry Alexa Icon - my dream bag. The size is slightly bigger than the SBS and none of that dangling padlock.
> View attachment 5358540
> 
> 2021 Whistles Verity Backpack - bought for walking commute.
> View attachment 5358541
> 
> 
> Interestingly all my black bags were full price purchases where as many of my  coloured bags were discounted. I think I don’t mind paying for a black bag because it’s such a neutral goes with everything for me and I carry them lots.



Gorgeous collection! Love how you introduced each one with its time on the pedestal so to speak!



whateve said:


> These are my black bags.
> 1. Coach mini studded Preston from 2014
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag from 2014
> 3. Coach whiplash Dakotah from 2014
> 4. Coach vintage Gramercy satchel from the late 90s, I got it in 2017
> 5. Coach vintage bag from the early 70s, I got it in 2016
> 6. Coach vintage Sheridan Marietta from the 90s, I got it in 2017
> 7. Coach large slim shoulder bag from 2001, I got it in 2015, added the flowers in 2019
> 8. Michael Kors Manhattan from 2019
> 9. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh from 2019
> 10. Coach Sutton Floral crossbody from 2018, I just got it



Lovely selections! I especially like the studded Coach Preston. The leather looks nice.


----------



## Sparkletastic

I bought it!!!! 

Chanel gold perforated lamb mini rectangular flap. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My reasoning:
• I’ve looked for the right gold bag for a decade. Too much longer and I’ll be a disgruntled ghost harrasing DD to buy one with her inheritance. LOL! 
• A gold bag was one of my 3 planned purchases for 2022. 
• I will use it a *lot*.
• I searched “gold bag” on ebay,  Poshmark & Fashionphile and didn’t see any other bag I would want except for 2 other gold C minis that were 30 - 40% more than this one. 
• Chanel is only going to increase in price. I _choked_ on this pricing so, I really won’t want to buy when it’s even more expensive.
• I know I’ll like the color combo and material because it’s the *exact* same as my C boy.
• I can sell the Boy _(please make me. Lol!) _my to recoup the cost and maybe a little extra.

and…

• I simply wanted it.  2021 was a *craptastic* year for me. So, I get the bag. 

I was making this harder than it needed to be. I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase. _Sheesh! __I don’t need to work so hard to justify being happy._

Along with this, I also bought another bag.  This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip. I’m inspired by @Sunshine mama and will need to do some magic to dress it up when it arrives which is also making me happy. It will be a fun project and I’ll reveal before and after as soon as it’s done. 

What the heck. I love bags! And, my current pace of 1-2 a year is very reasonable.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought it!!!!
> 
> Chanel gold perforated lamb mini rectangular flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358902
> View attachment 5358898
> 
> My reasoning:
> • I’ve looked for the right gold bag for a decade. Too much longer and I’ll be a disgruntled ghost harrasing DD to buy one with her inheritance. LOL!
> • A gold bag was one of my 3 planned purchases for 2022.
> • I will use it a *lot*.
> • I searched “gold bag” on ebay,  Poshmark & Fashionphile and didn’t see any other bag I would want except for 2 other gold C minis that were 30 - 40% more than this one.
> • Chanel is only going to increase in price. I _choked_ on this pricing so, I really won’t want to buy when it’s even more expensive.
> • I know I’ll like the color combo and material because it’s the *exact* same as my C boy.
> • I can sell the Boy _(please make me. Lol!) _my to recoup the cost and maybe a little extra.
> 
> and…
> 
> • I simply wanted it.  2021 was a *craptastic* year for me. So, I get the bag.
> 
> I was making this harder than it needed to be. I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase. _Sheesh! __I don’t need to work so hard to justify being happy._
> 
> Along with this, I also bought another bag.  This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip. I’m inspired by @Sunshine mama and will need to do some magic to dress it up when it arrives which is also making me happy. It will be a fun project and I’ll reveal before and after as soon as it’s done.
> 
> What the heck. I love bags! And, my current pace of 1-2 a year is very reasonable.


Congratulations on your two latest additions! I am truly delighted to feel your joy in this post!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought it!!!!
> 
> Chanel gold perforated lamb mini rectangular flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358902
> View attachment 5358898
> 
> My reasoning:
> • I’ve looked for the right gold bag for a decade. Too much longer and I’ll be a disgruntled ghost harrasing DD to buy one with her inheritance. LOL!
> • A gold bag was one of my 3 planned purchases for 2022.
> • I will use it a *lot*.
> • I searched “gold bag” on ebay,  Poshmark & Fashionphile and didn’t see any other bag I would want except for 2 other gold C minis that were 30 - 40% more than this one.
> • Chanel is only going to increase in price. I _choked_ on this pricing so, I really won’t want to buy when it’s even more expensive.
> • I know I’ll like the color combo and material because it’s the *exact* same as my C boy.
> • I can sell the Boy _(please make me. Lol!) _my to recoup the cost and maybe a little extra.
> 
> and…
> 
> • I simply wanted it.  2021 was a *craptastic* year for me. So, I get the bag.
> 
> I was making this harder than it needed to be. I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase. _Sheesh! __I don’t need to work so hard to justify being happy._
> 
> Along with this, I also bought another bag.  This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip. I’m inspired by @Sunshine mama and will need to do some magic to dress it up when it arrives which is also making me happy. It will be a fun project and I’ll reveal before and after as soon as it’s done.
> 
> What the heck. I love bags! And, my current pace of 1-2 a year is very reasonable.


Woo hooo!!!  
Congratulations Sparkle!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Vintage Leather

If I was a bag, I’d be
	

		
			
		

		
	




the Roberta di Camerino Bagonghi in the largest size. I actually do have one in my closet, but that’s a scary place. So the V&A collection is acting as a stand in. 

It’s plush and soft, and pet-able, but doesn’t appreciate strangers touch. It’s often noticed, but seldom recognized. Luxurious but not ostentatious. Comfortable in a palace or school pickup line. Can carry a lot, but really shouldn’t because it’s bad for her. Surprisingly low maintenance as long as it is in a clean climate controlled area


----------



## Paris Girl

Jereni said:


> Here is my one black bag. I’m not a huge fan of black for handbags in general, as I wear black pants not infrequently and whenever I do, like the idea of pairing a rich, jewel-tone color bag as opposed to more black.
> 
> Also, whenever I consider getting another black bag I pull out this one and think, why bother? This bag is PERFECT.
> 
> View attachment 5358543


Great classic especially when you only have one black bag. I’ve got quite a few but stopped buying black bags about 5 years ago because how many do you really need?! And I don’t use them that much anyway. When I travel to Europe I do carry black because it goes with everything, won’t get stained going thru security, and I see black bags carried all over cities like Paris. Nice bag you have!


----------



## Paris Girl

Katinahat said:


> Joining in with black bag week.
> 
> First a group shot (minus my Mulberry SBS which is at work at the moment). I like to have black in each different size/category as I carry it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5358535
> 
> 2016 Mulberry SBS - this little satchel is well travelled and has been to Rome, Paris and Amsterdam as well as London and cities all over the UK! I now think it’s slightly small for everyday and find the floppy handles annoying when the padlock dangling but I adore the NVT leather so won’t part with it.
> View attachment 5358544
> 
> 2018 Mulberry Seaton - a larger work bag. For once, I love the structured look.
> View attachment 5358538
> 
> 2019 Mulberry Lily - love the SHW.
> View attachment 5358539
> 
> 2020 KS Daily Satchel - daily dog walk
> View attachment 5358542
> 
> 2020 Mulberry Alexa Icon - my dream bag. The size is slightly bigger than the SBS and none of that dangling padlock.
> View attachment 5358540
> 
> 2021 Whistles Verity Backpack - bought for walking commute.
> View attachment 5358541
> 
> 
> Interestingly all my black bags were full price purchases where as many of my  coloured bags were discounted. I think I don’t mind paying for a black bag because it’s such a neutral goes with everything for me and I carry them lots.


I’m a Mulberry girl. Love these gorgeous bags!


----------



## afroken

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for everyone. If you were a bag which one would you be and why?
> 
> The bag doesn’t have to be one that you own.  But, please share a photo (your own or google) so we know what bag you’re discussing.


If I were a bag, it would either be my black Balenciaga City or black The Row Duplex. I’m not very feminine at all and almost never wear makeup, and am always dressed as casual as can be (when I need to look more polished, I just throw on a silk scarf which I love very much despite not being a very ladylike person). For me, nothing is more important than comfort. I’m also very introverted (but not shy). These two bags are right in my element - casual, comfortable, roomy, hugs your body, under-the-radar.

Posting these two superstars again  






papertiger said:


> These are all very cool. You seemed to have let go of your more formal blacks.
> 
> Your City Agneau is out of this word, lust worthy


Thank you! Not a very feminine person, and so I never felt very comfortable with stiff, structured bags. Another reason why I let them go was that I don’t like textured leather, and the two Ferragamo and Phillip Lim were stiff textured leather.

As for the Gucci Soho Disco, it’s a great bag. I bought it to wear for travels, but didn’t like how the big logo was attracting so much attention. I use my Tory Burch Thea now for travelling.


Katinahat said:


> Oops! Sorry, but it’s a brilliant bag. So light and comfortable for leather!
> 
> My eye is drawn to your new all black Gucci of course but you have so many lovely bags there! The H  and Chanel backpack!
> 
> And more, I don’t know what to look at first! Awesome collection. That scarlet lining is magnificent!
> 
> I think I’m feeling faint from looking at all these beautiful black bags! Black Balenciaga are so iconic! And a original Alexa, exquisite taste. I think it has a different strap on it? Have you made it shoulder carrying.
> 
> Wow wee even more wonderful bags! I love the PL. It’s a brand I’ve looked at a few times but not taken the plunge yet. Did it not work for you?


Thank you! The black Bal is my first designer bag and it took me years to pull the trigger. Never looked back!

The shoulder strap on the Alexa is a custom strap that I asked Massaccesi to make. The original Alexa strap was too thin (digging into my shoulder) and made the bag too heavy. This new made-to-order strap made Alexa so comfortable.


Cordeliere said:


> OMG!  What a great bag!   I love clever clasps.  This is one clever clasp.


Thank you! The clasp is what drew me to the clutch too! I even bought a bag charm of the arrow


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> *I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase.*


Well that tells you everything you need to know.   Congrats!


----------



## ElainePG

Very far behind (it was one of those weeks) but I wanted to post my "bags that don't count" photos.

First, my Longchamp collection. I these often but I don't count them because I don't use them as handbags. I use them for shopping, or as extra travel bags. One or two are always in the trunk of my car. The others are easily grabbable (is that a word?) on a coatrack by the front door.




Then there is this little plaid cloth bag. I bought it from an Etsy seller for only one purpose: to carry on walks by the bay. It weighs next to nothing and holds my phone, my credit card case, and my inhaler. It doesn't hold my sunglasses, which is a problem. I plan to donate it, because my new PS1 Tiny is the perfect replacement. It also weighs next to nothing, but it holds more, and is more versatile. It works for bay walks, but also as an "actual" bag.



Finally, my two MbMJ Natasha bags. The one on the left (leather) I've had for ten years. For the first four years, until I joined tPF and learned that a person could own more than one handbag, I carried it every. Single. Day.   Then I downgraded its status to "beater bag" and only carried it to Little League games and outdoor concerts. And for the past few years I haven't carried it at all. I haven't counted it in my collection, because I don't carry it. I have no idea why I've been keeping it. Nostalgia?

The one on the right is the same style, but nylon. I bought it from a reseller 18 months ago after back surgery, when my Physical Therapist told me I'd need to carry a very lightweight bag for 6 months. (Again, I didn't own the PS1 Tiny at that time. Do we see a trend here???) I don't count this one either, because I only carried for 6 months, plus I associate it with surgery, so… depressing.

I plan to donate both of these.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> While I was on holiday a month ago someone on thread asked to see my Joules Tweed Jacket. I’ve only just put it on today as I needed to sew two buttons back on and (unlike those of you who are awesome at that kind of thing) it took me ages to get round to it. Now I’m afraid I can’t remember who it was who asked! Sorry.
> 
> Anyway, here I am in my Joules tweed jacket (and in my signature colour!) for work today.
> View attachment 5354503
> 
> It’s great as it works with jeans for smarter casual or for workwear and is very climate suitable Autumn, Winter and Spring!
> 
> What versatile clothing pieces in a signature colour do you have that you love?


That is a gorgeous jacket, and you look fabulous! The jacket styling (nipped in at the waist) suits you so well. The color is yummy. And the boots… I could go on & on!


----------



## ElainePG

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my resolutions was to paint more bags in the colors I love .
> I love the shape of this bag but didn't love the color so I painted it in my favorite colors. It's not perfect but I absolutely  love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355800


What a great idea! You did a terrific job. I'd never know it had been repainted.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> For clothing, tbh *I’ve always just donated*. Usually my clothing gets a bit worn out by the time I want to get rid of it, so I’ve never figured selling would be very fruitful… but probably worth a try in some cases.


I do the same thing. I don't try to consign clothing, because I don't have anything important enough. I have a variety of different thrift shops that I donate to, depending on the quality of the clothing.


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> Just a reminder that our color bag showcase weeks start this Sunday! Red is up first - in honor of Valentine's Day on Monday. And, of course, nest month the week with St. Patrick's Day is green week.
> 
> COLOR WEEK BAG SHOWCASE!
> 
> • New color weeks start each Sunday
> • Don’t jump ahead but, if you miss a week, please do show your bags “late”.
> • Show bags individually or in a group
> • You do NOT have to wear the bags that week
> • For added fun, show pictures from previous years (2016-2021) or even just one photo from when you started your collection to demonstrate how you have curated it over time.
> • This is completely voluntary. There is no pressure to post at any time.
> 
> COLOR WEEKS
> Feb. 13: Red (including burgundy)
> Feb. 20: Orange & Yellow
> Feb. 27: Purple & Pink
> Mar. 6: Blue & Indigo (including turquoise & teal)
> Mar. 13: Green
> Mar. 20: Black
> Mar. 27: Gray
> Apr. 3: White & Cream
> Apr. 10: Brown & Tan
> Apr. 17: Metallic (gold, silver, bronze and more!)
> Apr. 24: Jeweled and all other embellished
> May. 1: Multicolored
> 
> 
> @Vlad , could you please pin this post (2410)? Thank you!




I have bags that have black leather trim... do they count? Hi friends!


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> I have bags that have black leather trim... do they count? Hi friends!



Sure! We'd love to see them!


----------



## Cookiefiend

This is my favorite week - I love black bags. I used to carry only black bags (because 3 sons, a husband, and a large dog), they just made sense. They still do, but now I have seen the beauty of other colors!

2019 (only 3! )
	

		
			
		

		
	




2021 and 2022



L to R - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton (I toyed with selling this because of the Nancy Gonzalez, but decided I needed it after all), Ferragamo Studio Tote, LV Lock Me Bucket (dat pink lining!), Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle (cute but a little small), Hermes Kelly Black Box (the Grande Dame of my ‘collection’), Dior Lady, and Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote.

If I had to say which of my bags are most like me - it would be my Dior Lady. I am not necessarily ’lady-like’, but I am on the reserved side, quiet, calm (on the outside), and discreet.  Like the Dior - because it’s really just a tote - it holds a lot inside (as do I), it zips shut (I will keep a secret), it’s an unobtrusive color and goes with everything, but has a beautiful bright red interior to keep things interesting.


----------



## afroken

Cookiefiend said:


> This is my favorite week - I love black bags. I used to carry only black bags (because 3 sons, a husband, and a large dog), they just made sense. They still do, but now I have seen the beauty of other colors!
> 
> 2019 (only 3! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359253
> 
> 
> 2021 and 2022
> View attachment 5359254
> 
> 
> L to R - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton (I toyed with selling this because of the Nancy Gonzalez, but decided I needed it after all), Ferragamo Studio Tote, LV Lock Me Bucket (dat pink lining!), Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle (cute but a little small), Hermes Kelly Black Box (the Grande Dame of my ‘collection’), Dior Lady, and Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote.
> 
> If I had to say which of my bags are most like me - it would be my Dior Lady. I am not necessarily ’lady-like’, but I am on the reserved side, quiet, calm (on the outside), and discreet.  Like the Dior - because it’s really just a tote - it holds a lot inside (as do I), it zips shut (I will keep a secret), it’s an unobtrusive color and goes with everything, but has a beautiful bright red interior to keep things interesting.
> 
> View attachment 5359256


I love your description of your bag and yourself! I could totally “see” you in this bag despite not “knowing” you!

Love all the answers to the “which bag are you” question


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought it!!!!
> 
> Chanel gold perforated lamb mini rectangular flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358902
> View attachment 5358898
> 
> My reasoning:
> • I’ve looked for the right gold bag for a decade. Too much longer and I’ll be a disgruntled ghost harrasing DD to buy one with her inheritance. LOL!
> • A gold bag was one of my 3 planned purchases for 2022.
> • I will use it a *lot*.
> • I searched “gold bag” on ebay,  Poshmark & Fashionphile and didn’t see any other bag I would want except for 2 other gold C minis that were 30 - 40% more than this one.
> • Chanel is only going to increase in price. I _choked_ on this pricing so, I really won’t want to buy when it’s even more expensive.
> • I know I’ll like the color combo and material because it’s the *exact* same as my C boy.
> • I can sell the Boy _(please make me. Lol!) _my to recoup the cost and maybe a little extra.
> 
> and…
> 
> • I simply wanted it.  2021 was a *craptastic* year for me. So, I get the bag.
> 
> I was making this harder than it needed to be. I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase. _Sheesh! __I don’t need to work so hard to justify being happy._
> 
> Along with this, I also bought another bag.  This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip. I’m inspired by @Sunshine mama and will need to do some magic to dress it up when it arrives which is also making me happy. It will be a fun project and I’ll reveal before and after as soon as it’s done.
> 
> What the heck. I love bags! And, my current pace of 1-2 a year is very reasonable.


Oh I can't wait to see your reveals on both!
I really like the champagne gold color of this bag, and I really love the texture and the interest the perforation adds to this bag. I LOVE Chanel perforated bags! And although I generally don't love C bags, this bag is definitely  exciting!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Love your collection of black bags, so chic!  And I'm with you regarding patent leather (although I had pale pink patent sling back heels at one point and they were very pretty).
> 
> What an array of beautiful black bags...and that Kelly.
> 
> @Katinahat, every time I see your Mulberry Lily, I am tempted to add this bag to my collection!  But if I succumb to temptation, I would get it in a different color, maybe one that I don't have in my collection yet.
> 
> I agree with @JenJBS -- such a lovely variety of black bags in this thread.     I am a huge fan of black bags, and will post my collection later in the week when I am able to take a group photo.


 Thanks for the compliment on my bags.
And, I agree that patent sometimes can work - especially on shoes. I just think it made these 2 particular bags look a little bit 1980’s.  


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m following your lead and opt for two bags, because: " Two souls alas! are dwelling *in* my breast. "
> 
> My every day at home sloppy, chaotic me would be this one
> 
> View attachment 5358732
> 
> 
> slightly battered, totally reliable, full to the brim big and heavy vintage Jaguar doctor bag.
> 
> But my get-your-act together, dress up, "tits-up" me certainly is more glamourous, a little pretentous, loud but not cheap. Dior D´Trick. In leopard printed pony of course...
> 
> View attachment 5358738


Is Jaguar a brand? Model of bag? 





Vintage Leather said:


> If I was a bag, I’d be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358914
> 
> 
> the Roberta di Camerino Bagonghi in the largest size. I actually do have one in my closet, but that’s a scary place. So the V&A collection is acting as a stand in.
> 
> It’s plush and soft, and pet-able, but doesn’t appreciate strangers touch. It’s often noticed, but seldom recognized. Luxurious but not ostentatious. Comfortable in a palace or school pickup line. Can carry a lot, but really shouldn’t because it’s bad for her. Surprisingly low maintenance as long as it is in a clean climate controlled area


Very cool. I’ve never heard of this brand 


Paris Girl said:


> *I’ve got quite a few but stopped buying black bags about 5 years ago because how many do you really need?!* And I don’t use them that much anyway. When I travel to Europe I do carry black because it goes with everything, won’t get stained going thru security, and I see black bags carried all over cities like Paris. Nice bag you have!


 I almost fainted when I read that.    I could have double the more black bags and still have a unique usage for each of them.  Different sizes, styles, level of formality, shapes, hardware colors…. Wheee! LOL! 


Cookiefiend said:


> This is my favorite week - I love black bags. I used to carry only black bags (because 3 sons, a husband, and a large dog), they just made sense. They still do, but now I have seen the beauty of other colors!
> 
> 2019 (only 3! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359253
> 
> 
> 2021 and 2022
> View attachment 5359254
> 
> 
> L to R - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton (I toyed with selling this because of the Nancy Gonzalez, but decided I needed it after all), Ferragamo Studio Tote, LV Lock Me Bucket (dat pink lining!), Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle (cute but a little small), Hermes Kelly Black Box (the Grande Dame of my ‘collection’), Dior Lady, and Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote.
> 
> If I had to say which of my bags are most like me - it would be my Dior Lady. I am not necessarily ’lady-like’, but I am on the reserved side, quiet, calm (on the outside), and discreet.  Like the Dior - because it’s really just a tote - it holds a lot inside (as do I), it zips shut (I will keep a secret), it’s an unobtrusive color and goes with everything, but has a beautiful bright red interior to keep things interesting.
> 
> View attachment 5359256


Gorgeous and elegant curation!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Other antiques can be good too!
> 
> I just stuck the Chanel's in a draw and waited 5-15 years before using. I literally used to screw my nose up at women wearing Chanel I thought it was old fashioned and bourgeois, I was sometimes not ungrateful but didn't realise the real value of things unless they were cool in my little universe (typical teen  ).
> 
> Coincidently, I'm weaing my mother's cashmere sweater today (with a Fatface skirt). I think it's from the 1980s. I don't want to curse it, but *I've had other cashmere that I've bought new last less than 6 months.*


Agreed… cashmere is NOT what it used to be!   My mothers cashmere sweaters lasted her for years and years. (And years. And years.)


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought it!!!!
> 
> Chanel gold perforated lamb mini rectangular flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358902
> View attachment 5358898
> 
> My reasoning:
> • I’ve looked for the right gold bag for a decade. Too much longer and I’ll be a disgruntled ghost harrasing DD to buy one with her inheritance. LOL!
> • A gold bag was one of my 3 planned purchases for 2022.
> • I will use it a *lot*.
> • I searched “gold bag” on ebay,  Poshmark & Fashionphile and didn’t see any other bag I would want except for 2 other gold C minis that were 30 - 40% more than this one.
> • Chanel is only going to increase in price. I _choked_ on this pricing so, I really won’t want to buy when it’s even more expensive.
> • I know I’ll like the color combo and material because it’s the *exact* same as my C boy.
> • I can sell the Boy _(please make me. Lol!) _my to recoup the cost and maybe a little extra.
> 
> and…
> 
> • I simply wanted it.  2021 was a *craptastic* year for me. So, I get the bag.
> 
> I was making this harder than it needed to be. I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase. _Sheesh! __I don’t need to work so hard to justify being happy._
> 
> Along with this, I also bought another bag.  This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip. I’m inspired by @Sunshine mama and will need to do some magic to dress it up when it arrives which is also making me happy. It will be a fun project and I’ll reveal before and after as soon as it’s done.
> 
> What the heck. I love bags! And, my current pace of 1-2 a year is very reasonable.



Yay, so excited for you!!! It’s nice that you have thought about this long hard and hard enough that you feel zero guilt about the purchase! And you shouldn’t!



Paris Girl said:


> Great classic especially when you only have one black bag. I’ve got quite a few but stopped buying black bags about 5 years ago because how many do you really need?! And I don’t use them that much anyway. When I travel to Europe I do carry black because it goes with everything, won’t get stained going thru security, and I see black bags carried all over cities like Paris. Nice bag you have!



Thank you!!!


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve always hated sports, so the only way to control my ever lasting fat issue was eating less... I don´t know, as a teenager around 16 I was about 140 pounds, but everybody kept telling me it should be 120. I didn´t feel that fat. But my family - my Mum always was really slim!- and boy-friends had a different opinion.
> Even nowadays and even in phases when I do not think of myself as fat other people will tell me I´m "pleasantly plump" and BS like this and make me doubt myself. As you say: it has been burned into the brain... and I´ll always be the chubby little girl...
> 
> View attachment 5357032


I'm so sorry to hear that you got messages like that. "Pleasantly plump" is such a negative way to speak to someone. And besides, *your* size is none of *their* business! It's kind of like when people think they have the right to put their hand on a pregnant woman's tummy. Ugh. SO intrusive. 

By the way, you look lovely in that photo.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Oops! Sorry, but it’s a brilliant bag. So light and comfortable for leather!
> 
> My eye is drawn to your new all black Gucci of course but you have so many lovely bags there! The H  and Chanel backpack!
> 
> And more, I don’t know what to look at first! Awesome collection. That scarlet lining is magnificent!
> 
> I think I’m feeling faint from looking at all these beautiful black bags! Black Balenciaga are so iconic! And a original Alexa, exquisite taste. I think it has a different strap on it? Have you made it shoulder carrying.
> 
> Wow wee even more wonderful bags! I love the PL. It’s a brand I’ve looked at a few times but not taken the plunge yet. Did it not work for you?



Not at all, Mulberry is not a brand I look at too much because it was synonymous with my sister. I don't think she's had the Bayswater tote though.  I noticed I missed a couple of nice past-season combos. It looks like a useful, cost-effective tote. I have to remember I have quite a few really amazing totes already.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Reading this makes me so sad.
> I never had issues with my body until quite recently. I never noticed, nor cared, what size anyone was. I'm lucky that health- not size- was always the focus in my family and I carried that perspective towards myself and others.
> But after an accident, I lost a ridiculous amount of weight because I couldn't eat as my jaws were broken. I went from already slightly underweight to really skeletal. Then I was put on steroids as part of my treatment, and my weight shot up. I think I gained something insane- like 8kgs in a few months.
> Then I lost that when I caught covid and, though my weight stabilized at "my normal", I had a lot of muscle atrophy and was freezing all the time. I wore three layers of thermals under all my clothes for the better part of a year. I looked like I had a nappy on under my trousers!
> Then more weight loss after chemotherapy. Now, I'm on steroids again and my weight is climbing again, faster than the first time.
> It messes with your head so much, even if you didn't have previous issues with body image and food. I don't trust my body at any weight anymore. Too light, normal, too heavy- I'm always weak so I'm just not healthy. Then people comment on the changes and they can't understand how much added pressure that causes.
> My heart goes out to everyone who has grown up with insecurities and tolerating commentary (that is often well-meaning but so unhelpful). I feel like I'm on a yo-yo diet that I didn't sign up for and I wonder how chronic dieters must feel. It's exhausting having your body fluctuate so much and never feeling like you are your best.
> It also makes me wonder what people with eating disorders must battle daily...


I'm really sorry to hear that your weight is fluctuating so much because of illness and meds. That's got to be really difficult. And exhausting. I hope you reach the point in your medical journey where your weight is able to stabilize. I know you don't care what size you are… just that you stay the same size! I hope this happens sooner rather than later, and then you can get some muscle strength back.

The part of your story I don't understand, though, is why people feel the need to comment??? Unless these are very good friends, and they are asking because they are worried about you? But from your description, it doesn't sound that way. It really makes me wonder how it came to be that we're living in a society where everyone's size is everyone else's business. This is definitely a step in the wrong direction! And I agree with you… this has to be especially tough with people who battle eating disorders.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> I’ll take that and raise you…
> 
> I bought a 1970s Gucci BTH bag in 2009 for $60 and sold it in 2012 for $145…
> 
> That’s one of only bags I keep thinking about rebuying - but resale is a lot closer to $1400 these days.



Reading this is why I suffer from FOR (fear of regrets)


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Sparkle’s *Black* Bags
> 
> I reaaallly love a beautiful black bag and have to force myself not to buy more.
> 
> *2016:*
> I no longer own any of these bags and don’t miss them. However, I did rehome the Monika Chiang to DD.
> 
> Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
> Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
> Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
> Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
> Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
> Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
> Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
> Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw
> 
> View attachment 5358199
> View attachment 5358200
> 
> The Dior and Chanel taught me I hate patent bags.
> 
> *2022: *
> 
> Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap
> Jimmy Choo Black Nappa Leather Raven
> Max Mara Large Black Whitney Satchel
> YSL Black Small Monogram Cabas
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in Noir
> YSL Black on black LouLou Camera Bag
> Dior Ultra Black Diorama WOC
> 
> View attachment 5358201
> View attachment 5358202
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with all of these bags. But, I’m still looking for the perfect black tote. LOL!


I love your new bag collection, @Sparkletastic . It's wonderfully curated. I can see that you really have a handle (no pun intended) on what works for you.

Do you have any thoughts on the tote? Size, features, brand?

Am I remembering correctly that a couple of years ago you thought you had found the perfect Chanel tote from a reseller, but then there was a problem with it?


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> These are my black bags.
> 1. Coach mini studded Preston from 2014
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag from 2014
> 3. Coach whiplash Dakotah from 2014
> 4. Coach vintage Gramercy satchel from the late 90s, I got it in 2017
> 5. Coach vintage bag from the early 70s, I got it in 2016
> 6. Coach vintage Sheridan Marietta from the 90s, I got it in 2017
> 7. Coach large slim shoulder bag from 2001, I got it in 2015, added the flowers in 2019
> 8. Michael Kors Manhattan from 2019
> 9. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh from 2019
> 10. Coach Sutton Floral crossbody from 2018, I just got it



Some beauties. I vaguely remember Coach doing a X with Kaffe Fassett, I would have loved something from that, just can't have everything, so glad you got something.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Some black Dior...
> 
> View attachment 5358744
> View attachment 5358745
> View attachment 5358746
> View attachment 5358747
> View attachment 5358748
> View attachment 5358749
> View attachment 5358750
> View attachment 5358751
> View attachment 5358752
> View attachment 5358753
> View attachment 5358754



You have some magnificent and iconic CD black bags. 

I am also almost your twin, I have a black saddle bag but I think it has brass hw (?). The bag looks amazing with either IMO. 

I have Gaucho sandals too, great line.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip.


Congrats on both purchases! Since you bought at the same time, you can average out the prices lol


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought it!!!!
> 
> Chanel gold perforated lamb mini rectangular flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358902
> View attachment 5358898
> 
> My reasoning:
> • I’ve looked for the right gold bag for a decade. Too much longer and I’ll be a disgruntled ghost harrasing DD to buy one with her inheritance. LOL!
> • A gold bag was one of my 3 planned purchases for 2022.
> • I will use it a *lot*.
> • I searched “gold bag” on ebay,  Poshmark & Fashionphile and didn’t see any other bag I would want except for 2 other gold C minis that were 30 - 40% more than this one.
> • Chanel is only going to increase in price. I _choked_ on this pricing so, I really won’t want to buy when it’s even more expensive.
> • I know I’ll like the color combo and material because it’s the *exact* same as my C boy.
> • I can sell the Boy _(please make me. Lol!) _my to recoup the cost and maybe a little extra.
> 
> and…
> 
> • I simply wanted it.  2021 was a *craptastic* year for me. So, I get the bag.
> 
> I was making this harder than it needed to be. I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase. _Sheesh! __I don’t need to work so hard to justify being happy._
> 
> Along with this, I also bought another bag.  This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip. I’m inspired by @Sunshine mama and will need to do some magic to dress it up when it arrives which is also making me happy. It will be a fun project and I’ll reveal before and after as soon as it’s done.
> 
> What the heck. I love bags! And, my current pace of 1-2 a year is very reasonable.



It's a new year, it's a new you and it's going to be @Sparkletastic fantastic!


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> If I was a bag, I’d be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358914
> 
> 
> the Roberta di Camerino Bagonghi in the largest size. I actually do have one in my closet, but that’s a scary place. So the V&A collection is acting as a stand in.
> 
> It’s plush and soft, and pet-able, but doesn’t appreciate strangers touch. It’s often noticed, but seldom recognized. Luxurious but not ostentatious. Comfortable in a palace or school pickup line. Can carry a lot, but really shouldn’t because it’s bad for her. Surprisingly low maintenance as long as it is in a clean climate controlled area



Love the bag, love your explanation


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> This is my favorite week - I love black bags. I used to carry only black bags (because 3 sons, a husband, and a large dog), they just made sense. They still do, but now I have seen the beauty of other colors!
> 
> 2019 (only 3! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359253
> 
> 
> 2021 and 2022
> View attachment 5359254
> 
> 
> L to R - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton (I toyed with selling this because of the Nancy Gonzalez, but decided I needed it after all), Ferragamo Studio Tote, LV Lock Me Bucket (dat pink lining!), Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle (cute but a little small), Hermes Kelly Black Box (the Grande Dame of my ‘collection’), Dior Lady, and Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote.
> 
> If I had to say which of my bags are most like me - it would be my Dior Lady. I am not necessarily ’lady-like’, but I am on the reserved side, quiet, calm (on the outside), and discreet.  Like the Dior - because it’s really just a tote - it holds a lot inside (as do I), it zips shut (I will keep a secret), it’s an unobtrusive color and goes with everything, but has a beautiful bright red interior to keep things interesting.
> 
> View attachment 5359256



Amazing black bags! 

Grande dame Kelly and the Lady you are


----------



## Paris Girl

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the compliment on my bags.
> And, I agree that patent sometimes can work - especially on shoes. I just think it made these 2 particular bags look a little bit 1980’s.
> Is Jaguar a brand? Model of bag? Very cool. I’ve never heard of this brand
> I almost fainted when I read that.    I could have double the more black bags and still have a unique usage for each of them.  Different sizes, styles, level of formality, shapes, hardware colors…. Wheee! LOL!
> Gorgeous and elegant curation!


I’ve got over 400 bags and I’ll bet at least 40 are black. That’s more than enough! I just like more color in my life. This is my bag for the day. It has some black. Lol!


----------



## papertiger

I missed a couple of important black bags

Missing pics too, don't know where a pic of my black paddy's gone or my CD Saddle but I know I still have those.

Black is obviously a Gucci colour

Gucci Lizard Lock/Padlock - this is actually one of my pride and joys because it was MTO by my father (for my mother).
Gucci vintage Horse shoe shoulder (I love this bag)
Gucci crocodile Aviatrix (I love, love, love this bag)
Gucci travel tote, so light, so low key and so fab


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I missed a couple of important black bags
> 
> Missing pics too, don't know where a pic of my black paddy's gone or my CD Saddle but I know I still have those.
> 
> Black is obviously a Gucci colour
> 
> Gucci Lizard Lock/Padlock - this is actually one of my pride and joys because it was MTO by my father (for my mother).
> Gucci vintage Horse shoe shoulder (I love this bag)
> Gucci crocodile Aviatrix (I love, love, love this bag)
> Gucci travel tote, so light, so low key and so fab
> 
> View attachment 5359381
> View attachment 5359383
> View attachment 5359384
> View attachment 5359387


These are lovely! I can understand why you love, love, love the Aviatrix! How sweet that your father had a Gucci MTO for your mother. I wish my DH would do something like that.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> These are lovely! I can understand why you love, love, love the Aviatrix! How sweet that your father had a Gucci MTO for your mother. I wish my DH would do something like that.



So do I, yours and mine !!!!!!!


----------



## whateve

Paris Girl said:


> I’ve got over 400 bags and I’ll bet at least 40 are black. That’s more than enough! I just like more color in my life. This is my bag for the day. It has some black. Lol!


Black isn't the color I look for when I'm looking at bags. When a new style interests me, I look at all the colors offered, and only choose black if I don't like any of the other colors, or if there is something special about the black, like it has embellishments that look particularly good on the black or don't come on the other colors. That's generally how I got my collection of black bags. A few were found at thrift stores or really cheaply on the Internet so I didn't have other colors to choose from. Even without actively searching for black bags, I ended up with enough with this criteria.


----------



## JenJBS

Love the question of what bag would represent you, and the great answers! But I'm having a bit of trouble, and would love some input from those who have seen far more purses than I have. The only one I can think of is the Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch, and it still doesn't seem quite right. Any purses come to mind that might fit this description?
Small
More basic/minimalist than extra/maximalist.
Relaxed/informal. 
colorful/metallic/oil slick
Not delicate/high maintenance.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Here is my one black bag. I’m not a huge fan of black for handbags in general, as I wear black pants not infrequently and whenever I do, like the idea of pairing a rich, jewel-tone color bag as opposed to more black.
> 
> Also, whenever I consider getting another black bag I pull out this one and think, why bother? This bag is PERFECT.
> 
> View attachment 5358543


Totally agree. This is an incredibly beautiful black bag.



whateve said:


> These are my black bags.
> 1. Coach mini studded Preston from 2014
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag from 2014
> 3. Coach whiplash Dakotah from 2014
> 4. Coach vintage Gramercy satchel from the late 90s, I got it in 2017
> 5. Coach vintage bag from the early 70s, I got it in 2016
> 6. Coach vintage Sheridan Marietta from the 90s, I got it in 2017
> 7. Coach large slim shoulder bag from 2001, I got it in 2015, added the flowers in 2019
> 8. Michael Kors Manhattan from 2019
> 9. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh from 2019
> 10. Coach Sutton Floral crossbody from 2018, I just got it


I love your Coach bags! The studded one is stunning.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Some black Dior...
> 
> View attachment 5358744
> View attachment 5358745
> View attachment 5358746
> View attachment 5358747
> View attachment 5358748
> View attachment 5358749
> View attachment 5358750
> View attachment 5358751
> View attachment 5358752
> View attachment 5358753
> View attachment 5358754


I think that should read SOME DIOR BAGS! 


Jereni said:


> Gorgeous collection! Love how you introduced each one with its time on the pedestal so to speak!


My dressing table stool makes the perfect bag pedestal!


Sparkletastic said:


> I bought it!!!!
> 
> Chanel gold perforated lamb mini rectangular flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358902
> View attachment 5358898
> 
> My reasoning:
> • I’ve looked for the right gold bag for a decade. Too much longer and I’ll be a disgruntled ghost harrasing DD to buy one with her inheritance. LOL!
> • A gold bag was one of my 3 planned purchases for 2022.
> • I will use it a *lot*.
> • I searched “gold bag” on ebay,  Poshmark & Fashionphile and didn’t see any other bag I would want except for 2 other gold C minis that were 30 - 40% more than this one.
> • Chanel is only going to increase in price. I _choked_ on this pricing so, I really won’t want to buy when it’s even more expensive.
> • I know I’ll like the color combo and material because it’s the *exact* same as my C boy.
> • I can sell the Boy _(please make me. Lol!) _my to recoup the cost and maybe a little extra.
> 
> and…
> 
> • I simply wanted it.  2021 was a *craptastic* year for me. So, I get the bag.
> 
> I was making this harder than it needed to be. I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase. _Sheesh! __I don’t need to work so hard to justify being happy._
> 
> Along with this, I also bought another bag.  This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip. I’m inspired by @Sunshine mama and will need to do some magic to dress it up when it arrives which is also making me happy. It will be a fun project and I’ll reveal before and after as soon as it’s done.
> 
> What the heck. I love bags! And, my current pace of 1-2 a year is very reasonable.


OMG! I love it. I can see why you went for this beautiful bag. The colour is perfect and I can see why the size is better for you. Sounds like you will do well if you can sell the other bag and more than break even. After everything last year if it brings you that squealing with pleasure joy then it is totally worth it!


Paris Girl said:


> I’m a Mulberry girl. Love these gorgeous bags!


Takes one to know one! 





ElainePG said:


> Very far behind (it was one of those weeks) but I wanted to post my "bags that don't count" photos.
> 
> First, my Longchamp collection. I these often but I don't count them because I don't use them as handbags. I use them for shopping, or as extra travel bags. One or two are always in the trunk of my car. The others are easily grabbable (is that a word?) on a coatrack by the front door.
> 
> View attachment 5359167
> 
> 
> Then there is this little plaid cloth bag. I bought it from an Etsy seller for only one purpose: to carry on walks by the bay. It weighs next to nothing and holds my phone, my credit card case, and my inhaler. It doesn't hold my sunglasses, which is a problem. I plan to donate it, because my new PS1 Tiny is the perfect replacement. It also weighs next to nothing, but it holds more, and is more versatile. It works for bay walks, but also as an "actual" bag.
> View attachment 5359168
> 
> 
> Finally, my two MbMJ Natasha bags. The one on the left (leather) I've had for ten years. For the first four years, until I joined tPF and learned that a person could own more than one handbag, I carried it every. Single. Day.   Then I downgraded its status to "beater bag" and only carried it to Little League games and outdoor concerts. And for the past few years I haven't carried it at all. I haven't counted it in my collection, because I don't carry it. I have no idea why I've been keeping it. Nostalgia?
> 
> The one on the right is the same style, but nylon. I bought it from a reseller 18 months ago after back surgery, when my Physical Therapist told me I'd need to carry a very lightweight bag for 6 months. (Again, I didn't own the PS1 Tiny at that time. Do we see a trend here???) I don't count this one either, because I only carried for 6 months, plus I associate it with surgery, so… depressing.
> 
> I plan to donate both of these.
> View attachment 5359171


It’s wonderful to see your Longchamp collection! Lovely colour choices. I very much like your black bag too! 


ElainePG said:


> I do the same thing. I don't try to consign clothing, because I don't have anything important enough. I have a variety of different thrift shops that I donate to, depending on the quality of the clothing.


I’m the same keep or donate (to family or charity)!


Cookiefiend said:


> This is my favorite week - I love black bags. I used to carry only black bags (because 3 sons, a husband, and a large dog), they just made sense. They still do, but now I have seen the beauty of other colors!
> 
> 2019 (only 3! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359253
> 
> 
> 2021 and 2022
> View attachment 5359254
> 
> 
> L to R - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton (I toyed with selling this because of the Nancy Gonzalez, but decided I needed it after all), Ferragamo Studio Tote, LV Lock Me Bucket (dat pink lining!), Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle (cute but a little small), Hermes Kelly Black Box (the Grande Dame of my ‘collection’), Dior Lady, and Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote.
> 
> If I had to say which of my bags are most like me - it would be my Dior Lady. I am not necessarily ’lady-like’, but I am on the reserved side, quiet, calm (on the outside), and discreet.  Like the Dior - because it’s really just a tote - it holds a lot inside (as do I), it zips shut (I will keep a secret), it’s an unobtrusive color and goes with everything, but has a beautiful bright red interior to keep things interesting.
> 
> View attachment 5359256


I love your beautiful black bags! The quilting on the Dior Lady is stunning.


Paris Girl said:


> I’ve got over 400 bags and I’ll bet at least 40 are black. That’s more than enough! I just like more color in my life. This is my bag for the day. It has some black. Lol!


I can see why you have your beautiful bag room to house your incredible collection. I’m loving your posts. I thought I had too many Mulberry but at 12 I think I’m okay now. Cheers!


----------



## Paris Girl

whateve said:


> Black isn't the color I look for when I'm looking at bags. When a new style interests me, I look at all the colors offered, and only choose black if I don't like any of the other colors, or if there is something special about the black, like it has embellishments that look particularly good on the black or don't come on the other colors. That's generally how I got my collection of black bags. A few were found at thrift stores or really cheaply on the Internet so I didn't have other colors to choose from. Even without actively searching for black bags, I ended up with enough with this criteria.


Because I have so many black bags, the ONLY time I’ll buy a black bag is if I love a style and there’s no other color available.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought it!!!!
> 
> Chanel gold perforated lamb mini rectangular flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358902
> View attachment 5358898
> 
> My reasoning:
> • I’ve looked for the right gold bag for a decade. Too much longer and I’ll be a disgruntled ghost harrasing DD to buy one with her inheritance. LOL!
> • A gold bag was one of my 3 planned purchases for 2022.
> • I will use it a *lot*.
> • I searched “gold bag” on ebay,  Poshmark & Fashionphile and didn’t see any other bag I would want except for 2 other gold C minis that were 30 - 40% more than this one.
> • Chanel is only going to increase in price. I _choked_ on this pricing so, I really won’t want to buy when it’s even more expensive.
> • I know I’ll like the color combo and material because it’s the *exact* same as my C boy.
> • I can sell the Boy _(please make me. Lol!) _my to recoup the cost and maybe a little extra.
> 
> and…
> 
> • I simply wanted it.  2021 was a *craptastic* year for me. So, I get the bag.
> 
> I was making this harder than it needed to be. I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase. _Sheesh! __I don’t need to work so hard to justify being happy._
> .
> Along with this, I also bought another bag.  This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip. I’m inspired by @Sunshine mama and will need to do some magic to dress it up when it arrives which is also making me happy. It will be a fun project and I’ll reveal before and after as soon as it’s done.
> 
> What the heck. I love bags! And, my current pace of 1-2 a year is very reasonable.


Yay!  Congrats on your purchases!  Looking forward to seeing pics of this glam beauty in action.  I'm also curious about your fun project bag and will be waiting for the reveals!

---

I must admit that I am not quite able to answer the question as to what bag represents me the best.  I've enjoyed reading all the answers and I might just need to mull on it for a few more days before I can come up with an answer...


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I missed a couple of important black bags
> 
> Missing pics too, don't know where a pic of my black paddy's gone or my CD Saddle but I know I still have those.
> 
> Black is obviously a Gucci colour
> 
> Gucci Lizard Lock/Padlock - this is actually one of my pride and joys because it was MTO by my father (for my mother).
> Gucci vintage Horse shoe shoulder (I love this bag)
> Gucci crocodile Aviatrix (I love, love, love this bag)
> Gucci travel tote, so light, so low key and so fab
> 
> View attachment 5359381
> View attachment 5359383
> View attachment 5359384
> View attachment 5359387


Stunning black bags, I love the Aviatrix! ❤️
is it a heavy bag?
(thank you too for your kind words)

And many thanks to everyone for their likes and loves, and sweet comments about my black bags! 
Life is currently running me ragged, and I am short of time for anything fun - so I’ve been hitting the ‘like’ or ‘love‘ icon a lot! < hugs! >


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Stunning black bags, I love the Aviatrix! ❤
> is it a heavy bag?
> (thank you too for your kind words)
> 
> And many thanks to everyone for their likes and loves, and sweet comments about my black bags!
> Life is currently running me ragged, and I am short of time for anything fun - so I’ve been hitting the ‘like’ or ‘love‘ icon a lot! < hugs! >



We miss you, but that's how life goes at times. I am severely tempted by too much recently so this is a very much needed support thread. 

Thank you about my black bags. I love black too. I remember going through phases when I couldn't carry anything but black bags for months. Even now my default is black. 

I think we have a similar grande dame K, mine is BBK S 32. Is yours 35? Super-stunning. 

The Aviatrix is not light (suede lined and 'proper' brass hw). It's also the larger size. I usually use it as a weekend case, take my laptop (which is not light either) in a separate case along with other devices, then my Evie and I'm already carrying 3 (black) bags. So wherever I get to whenever I'll unpack and then can use it as a smarter bag to go out sight-seeing, I hate leaving it in a hotel actually, I'll never find another with the hand-sewn contrast stitching.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cookiefiend said:


> And many thanks to everyone for their likes and loves, and sweet comments about my black bags!
> Life is currently running me ragged, and I am short of time for anything fun - so I’ve been hitting the ‘like’ or ‘love‘ icon a lot! < hugs! >


Sorry to hear this, and I hope things get better soon.  I'm in a somewhat similar boat myself at the moment (extra work load), and fashion and the forum are my little escape, but I'm mostly just reading and admiring at the moment.


JenJBS said:


> Love the question of what bag would represent you, and the great answers! But I'm having a bit of trouble, and would love some input from those who have seen far more purses than I have. The only one I can think of is the Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch, and it still doesn't seem quite right. Any purses come to mind that might fit this description?
> Small
> More basic/minimalist than extra/maximalist.
> Relaxed/informal.
> colorful/metallic/oil slick
> Not delicate/high maintenance.


Maybe the BV Nodini (crossbody) in purple, or even the Ferragamo purple bag?  Both from your collection.


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Love the question of what bag would represent you, and the great answers! But I'm having a bit of trouble, and would love some input from those who have seen far more purses than I have. The only one I can think of is the Mansur Gavriel cloud clutch, and it still doesn't seem quite right. Any purses come to mind that might fit this description?
> Small
> More basic/minimalist than extra/maximalist.
> Relaxed/informal.
> colorful/metallic/oil slick
> Not delicate/high maintenance.


When I think of you I think of three of your bags. Mainly an amazing ferragamo purple bag on a wooden stool. But I also think of your givenchy Antigona Oil slick bag that I seem to recall you said was too heavy or bulky. And a tiny BV pouch that I thought you said was too small but you’d carry it for church.

they’re in my head, just like @papertiger ’s python, or @cowgirlsboots leopard and red patent dior.

The bag that is most me is a bag that’s been roundly criticized by some TPFers (I think idea and execution — or at least my depicti9n of it in photos — offended their sensibilities, lol)   It’s a custom @docride painted bag that echoes a line of five large paintings that I did mid Covid year.

@docride also did a custom HAC for me in metallic gunmetal gray that was me for many years.

My most recent me bag was my custom bag, hand stitched by Duret, made of Buffalo Dalmatian, but since I only chose the hide and Duret chose everything else, perhaps it’s mainly him 

My favorite bag Is my black and white Stephen sprouse long alma, which I almost never wear 1. For fear of getting something on it, and 2. Bc it’s a strong graphic, and my RTW style is already quite busy.


----------



## Kimbashop

Catching up on several days of being away from tpf, but I have a great excuse which is that I was preparing for a 3 month trip to the UK. I finally arrived today, with 8 hand bags! It has been so long since I have been out and about in actual clothes and nice bags that I couldn't resist taking so many.

I'm going to try to catch up here with a few posts. Black bag week is probably my favorite week because I just can't resist them. I will respond later to all of the eye candy I've seen along with my own collection.



dcooney4 said:


> Congrats on the Dior! Though my heart went straight to that Aspinel. Lovely selections.





Cookiefiend said:


> Lovely! I especially like the Aspinal!
> (I know that’s the second time Ive loved an Aspinal… and I do, but I’m trying to not buy a bag this year!)


Thank you, both-- the Aspinal bag is lovely in terms of quality. I have been very impressed with them, and they seem to have lots of sales.



Sparkletastic said:


> That Dior is stunning! Congrats!  I hate I don’t have maintenance advice but mine are fine as is. I wipe them down every now and then with a soft cloth but don’t use a product on them. One of the reasons I love my Diors is I don’t have to futz with them.
> The M Midi and the AOL are swoonworthy as well!


Thank you. I have a great story to share about the Dior that just happened today. I was at London Heathrow waiting for a connection and I thought I'd bring the bag in to the Dior store there. The SA looked it over and said, "Oh yes, I love this collection." He went on to explain that the bag is satin on the outside and calf on the inside. He then offered to clean the bag for me even though he said it was clean--"Your a customer, after all." He wanted to shine it up. Ten minutes later, he came out and the bag was even more beautiful! He cleaned the leather inside the bag as well as the metallic satin, and assured me that the bag should hold up without much protection. He also gave me a new dustbag, a much nicer one than the original one I had. While I was waiting another SA offered me something to drink. I was very impressed with their service given that I wasn't in there to buy anything.

I am also the same height as you, and my ideal weight is 145 as well in terms of how the weight looks on my frame.



DME said:


> Loving both the categorizations and the reasoning! I’ve always been intrigued by Scout bags, but have thus far only purchased a couple of gift bags. They have great prints!


I have only had my Scout bags for a year so I don't know how they will last, but I really love their functionality, patterns, and styles.



whateve said:


> I get a sense of satisfaction from using something to death like your Land's End bag. It means it was a good buy. The fading is a sign it served you well for a long time.


Indeed! Actually, when I bought my Scout bags to replace my Lands End bag, I actually teared up. So many precious family memories are held in that Lands End bag. I also realized that I didn't need to buy a huge bag to replace it, because my kids will not be home for much longer.



More bags said:


> @Kimbashop so many pretty blue and green bags, I like your raffia tote, Mayfair, and Bal makeup clutch. Congratulations on your Promenade Pouch, it is beautiful, functional and versatile. I had a multicoloured lambskin version. I like the metallic blue version you picked up. I hope you enjoy your new bag!


Thank you. I am really loving it. The size is very functional.

@jblended, thank you for your thoughtful comments. You always share such wonderful insights and ideas.
@Purses & Perfumes and @Katinahat, I love your Joules blazers.  They are so beautifully tailored and feminine.


----------



## 880

Kimbashop said:


> Catching up on several days of being away from tpf, but I have a great excuse which is that I was preparing for a 3 month trip to the UK. I finally arrived today, with 8 bags! It has been so long since I have been out and about in actual clothes and nice bags that I couldn't resist taking so many.
> 
> I'm going to try to catch up here with a few posts. Black bag week is probably my favorite week because I just can't resist them. I will respond later to all of the eye candy I've seen along with my own collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, both-- the Aspinal bag is lovely in terms of quality. I have been very impressed with them, and they seem to have lots of sales.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have a great story to share about the Dior that just happened today. I was at London Heathrow waiting for a connection and I thought I'd bring the bag in to the Dior store there. The SA looked it over and said, "Oh yes, I love this collection." He went on to explain that the bag is satin on the outside and calf on the inside. He then offered to clean the bag for me even though he said it was clean--"Your a customer, after all." He wanted to shine it up. Ten minutes later, he came out and the bag was even more beautiful! He cleaned the leather inside the bag as well as the metallic satin, and assured me that the bag should hold up without much protection. It now looks even more beautiful. He also gave me a new dustbag, a much nicer one than the original one I had. While I was waiting another SA offered me something to drink. I was very impressed with their service given that I wasn't in there to buy anything.
> 
> I am also the same height as you, and my ideal weight is 145 as well in terms of how the weight looks on my frame.
> 
> 
> I have only had my Scout bags for a year so I don't know how they will last, but I really love their functionality, patterns, and styles.
> 
> 
> Indeed! Actually, when I bought my Scout bags to replace my Lands End bag, I actually teared up. So many precious family memories are held in that Lands End bag. I also realized that I didn't need to buy a huge bag to replace it, because my kids will not be home for much longer.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am really loving it. The size is very functional.
> 
> @jblended, thank you for your thoughtful comments. You always share such wonderful insights and ideas.
> @Purses & Perfumes and @Katinahat, I love your Joules blazers.  They are so beautifully tailored and feminine.


I love your post! And, I think dior people are so nice all over the world (I also don’t buy anything bc my SA is in NY, but other dior people (in Europe and Canada) have toured me around the store, written down restaurant and sight seeing recommendations, and been generally extremely welcoming). Have a fabulous trip! We cannot wait to hear all about it and see your pics!


----------



## Kimbashop

880 said:


> I love your post! And, I think dior people are so nice all over the world. Have a fabulous trip! We cannot wait to hear all about it and see your pics!


Thanks, @880 !


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> When I think of you I think of three of your bags. Mainly an amazing ferragamo purple bag on a wooden stool. But I also think of your givenchy Antigona Oil slick bag that I seem to recall you said was too heavy or bulky. And a tiny BV pouch that I thought you said was too small but you’d carry it for church.
> 
> they’re in my head, just like @papertiger ’s python, or @cowgirlsboots leopard and red patent dior.
> 
> The bag that is most me is a bag that’s been roundly criticized by some TPFers (I think idea and execution — or at least my depicti9n of it in photos — offended their sensibilities, IDKW lol)   It’s a custom @docride painted bag that echoes a line of five large paintings that I did mid Covid year.
> 
> @docride also did a custom HAC for me in metallic gunmetal gray that was me for many years.
> 
> My most recent me bag was my custom bag, hand stitched by Duret, made of Buffalo Dalmatian, but since I only chose the hide and Duret chose everything else, perhaps it’s mainly him
> 
> My favorite bag Is my black and white Stephen sprouse long alma, which I almost never wear 1. For fear of getting something on it, and 2. Bc it’s a strong graphic, and my RTW style is already quite busy.
> 
> View attachment 5359588
> View attachment 5359595
> View attachment 5359589
> View attachment 5359592
> 
> View attachment 5359593
> View attachment 5359585
> View attachment 5359586
> View attachment 5359597


Love the dalmatian bag.   The style reminds me of a drag bag.   What is Duret?  When I googled it, all I found was a belt maker.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I must admit that I am not quite able to answer the question as to what bag represents me the best.  I've enjoyed reading all the answers and I might just need to mull on it for a few more days before I can come up with an answer...


I don't think this bag would fully represent you, but I think it fits your user name, since it's a purse shaped like a perfume bottle. Aspinal of London Sabine clutch. 







Purses & Perfumes said:


> Maybe the BV Nodini (crossbody) in purple, or even the Ferragamo purple bag?  Both from your collection.


Thank you!    Great suggestions!



880 said:


> When I think of you I think of three of your bags. Mainly an amazing ferragamo purple bag on a wooden stool. But I also think of your givenchy Antigona Oil slick bag that I seem to recall you said was too heavy or bulky. And a tiny BV pouch that I thought you said was too small but you’d carry it for church.



Thank you! Great suggestions! It's fun how we think of specific bags for specific TPF members. TheBV  mini-Pouch perfectly fits the size and color ideas. I love the pics of the bags that you shared, representing you.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> We miss you, but that's how life goes at times. I am severely tempted by too much recently so this is a very much needed support thread.
> 
> Thank you about my black bags. I love black too. I remember going through phases when I couldn't carry anything but black bags for months. Even now my default is black.
> 
> I think we have a similar grande dame K, mine is BBK S 32. Is yours 35? Super-stunning.
> 
> The Aviatrix is not light (suede lined and 'proper' brass hw). It's also the larger size. I usually use it as a weekend case, take my laptop (which is not light either) in a separate case along with other devices, then my Evie and I'm already carrying 3 (black) bags. So wherever I get to whenever I'll unpack and then can use it as a smarter bag to go out sight-seeing, I hate leaving it in a hotel actually, I'll never find another with the hand-sewn contrast stitching.


oooo - I would not want to leave that in a hotel either - to have something that amazing stolen would be heart breaking!
My K is also BBK 32, from 1985. She is a beauty, but I am careful due to her age. ❤


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Sorry to hear this, and I hope things get better soon.  I'm in a somewhat similar boat myself at the moment (extra work load), and fashion and the forum are my little escape, but I'm mostly just reading and admiring at the moment.
> 
> Maybe the BV Nodini (crossbody) in purple, or even the Ferragamo purple bag?  Both from your collection.


❤ It will get better! ❤


880 said:


> When I think of you I think of three of your bags. Mainly an amazing ferragamo purple bag on a wooden stool. But I also think of your givenchy Antigona Oil slick bag that I seem to recall you said was too heavy or bulky. And a tiny BV pouch that I thought you said was too small but you’d carry it for church.
> 
> they’re in my head, just like @papertiger ’s python, or @cowgirlsboots leopard and red patent dior.
> 
> The bag that is most me is a bag that’s been roundly criticized by some TPFers (I think idea and execution — or at least my depicti9n of it in photos — offended their sensibilities, IDKW lol)   It’s a custom @docride painted bag that echoes a line of five large paintings that I did mid Covid year.
> 
> @docride also did a custom HAC for me in metallic gunmetal gray that was me for many years.
> 
> My most recent me bag was my custom bag, hand stitched by Duret, made of Buffalo Dalmatian, but since I only chose the hide and Duret chose everything else, perhaps it’s mainly him
> 
> My favorite bag Is my black and white Stephen sprouse long alma, which I almost never wear 1. For fear of getting something on it, and 2. Bc it’s a strong graphic, and my RTW style is already quite busy.
> 
> View attachment 5359588
> View attachment 5359595
> View attachment 5359589
> View attachment 5359592
> 
> View attachment 5359593
> View attachment 5359585
> View attachment 5359586
> View attachment 5359597


Two beautiful bags!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Love the dalmatian bag.   The style reminds me of a drag bag.   What is Duret?  When I googled it, all I found was a belt maker.


He is a belt maker and a maker of bags. He has definite aesthetic, and, if one decides to have a bag made, it is best to go with his recommendations (He absolutely has an opinion on every detail from thread color on the inside etc, and there is a lot of discussion). Everything is hand stitched, and each stitch is beyond beautiful. He will cut a pattern for your bag. AAnd, depending on what you want, the Pattern can be made from scratch. There are two threads on TPF. The website is a bit challenging to navigate.






						Duret bag
					

My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...




					forum.purseblog.com
				









						Custom and Bespoke Bag Designers/Makers
					

I've seen several threads discuss certain custom bag makers and love discovering new (or new to me) creators that truly create a bespoke design process for their customers. Who are some of your custom/bespoke favorites? I thought it might be helpful to have this discussion all in one place so we...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> If I was a bag, I’d be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358914
> 
> 
> the Roberta di Camerino Bagonghi in the largest size. I actually do have one in my closet, but that’s a scary place. So the V&A collection is acting as a stand in.
> 
> It’s plush and soft, and pet-able, but doesn’t appreciate strangers touch. It’s often noticed, but seldom recognized. Luxurious but not ostentatious. Comfortable in a palace or school pickup line. Can carry a lot, but really shouldn’t because it’s bad for her. Surprisingly low maintenance as long as it is in a clean climate controlled area


Brilliant! And gorgeous, too. You actually HAVE one of these???? I am in awe!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought it!!!!
> 
> Chanel gold perforated lamb mini rectangular flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358902
> View attachment 5358898
> 
> My reasoning:
> • I’ve looked for the right gold bag for a decade. Too much longer and I’ll be a disgruntled ghost harrasing DD to buy one with her inheritance. LOL!
> • A gold bag was one of my 3 planned purchases for 2022.
> • I will use it a *lot*.
> • I searched “gold bag” on ebay,  Poshmark & Fashionphile and didn’t see any other bag I would want except for 2 other gold C minis that were 30 - 40% more than this one.
> • Chanel is only going to increase in price. I _choked_ on this pricing so, I really won’t want to buy when it’s even more expensive.
> • I know I’ll like the color combo and material because it’s the *exact* same as my C boy.
> • I can sell the Boy _(please make me. Lol!) _my to recoup the cost and maybe a little extra.
> 
> and…
> 
> • I simply wanted it.  2021 was a *craptastic* year for me. So, I get the bag.
> 
> I was making this harder than it needed to be. I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase. _Sheesh! __I don’t need to work so hard to justify being happy._
> 
> Along with this, I also bought another bag.  This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip. I’m inspired by @Sunshine mama and will need to do some magic to dress it up when it arrives which is also making me happy. It will be a fun project and I’ll reveal before and after as soon as it’s done.
> 
> What the heck. I love bags! And, my current pace of 1-2 a year is very reasonable.


So pleased for you! You know what? You DESERVE this bag!

And… gotta say… even though I'm not particularly a Chanel fan, I found myself with my nose against my laptop screen when I saw this one. I can see why you've been lusting (yes, that's definitely the word!) after it.

If you felt joyful and peaceful as soon as you hit the "buy" button, that means you did the right thing.

Wear it in good health. Seriously.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> Catching up on several days of being away from tpf, but I have a great excuse which is that I was preparing for a 3 month trip to the UK. I finally arrived today, with 8 hand bags! It has been so long since I have been out and about in actual clothes and nice bags that I couldn't resist taking so many.
> 
> I'm going to try to catch up here with a few posts. Black bag week is probably my favorite week because I just can't resist them. I will respond later to all of the eye candy I've seen along with my own collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, both-- the Aspinal bag is lovely in terms of quality. I have been very impressed with them, and they seem to have lots of sales.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have a great story to share about the Dior that just happened today. I was at London Heathrow waiting for a connection and I thought I'd bring the bag in to the Dior store there. The SA looked it over and said, "Oh yes, I love this collection." He went on to explain that the bag is satin on the outside and calf on the inside. He then offered to clean the bag for me even though he said it was clean--"Your a customer, after all." He wanted to shine it up. Ten minutes later, he came out and the bag was even more beautiful! He cleaned the leather inside the bag as well as the metallic satin, and assured me that the bag should hold up without much protection. He also gave me a new dustbag, a much nicer one than the original one I had. While I was waiting another SA offered me something to drink. I was very impressed with their service given that I wasn't in there to buy anything.
> 
> I am also the same height as you, and my ideal weight is 145 as well in terms of how the weight looks on my frame.
> 
> 
> I have only had my Scout bags for a year so I don't know how they will last, but I really love their functionality, patterns, and styles.
> 
> 
> Indeed! Actually, when I bought my Scout bags to replace my Lands End bag, I actually teared up. So many precious family memories are held in that Lands End bag. I also realized that I didn't need to buy a huge bag to replace it, because my kids will not be home for much longer.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am really loving it. The size is very functional.
> 
> @jblended, thank you for your thoughtful comments. You always share such wonderful insights and ideas.
> @Purses & Perfumes and @Katinahat, I love your Joules blazers.  They are so beautifully tailored and feminine.


How exciting… 3 months in the UK! I hope you have an amazing time.

And I love your story about the Dior store at Heathrow. I've read so many stories lately about poor customer service at high-end shops. It was nice to read about an SA who treated you well. Especially since you weren't planning to buy anything.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> He is a belt maker and a maker of bags. He has definite aesthetic, and, if one decides to have a bag made, it is best to go with his recommendations (He absolutely has an opinion on every detail from thread color on the inside etc, and there is a lot of discussion). Everything is hand stitched, and each stitch is beyond beautiful. He will cut a pattern for your bag. AAnd, depending on what you want, the Pattern can be made from scratch. There are two threads on TPF. The website is a bit challenging to navigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duret bag
> 
> 
> My journey for an exotic bag started a couple years ago. I spent enough time on my research. I found loads of information on this forum and I am very thankful two ladies Tracey SH and 880 who helped me enormously in this journey.   The bag that appealed to me was on the Duret site. I liked her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom and Bespoke Bag Designers/Makers
> 
> 
> I've seen several threads discuss certain custom bag makers and love discovering new (or new to me) creators that truly create a bespoke design process for their customers. Who are some of your custom/bespoke favorites? I thought it might be helpful to have this discussion all in one place so we...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I think Dalmatian was a very smart choice in terms of not needing to be babied.   How very special to have a bag made for you.   When and where do you carry it?   If I had a bag for made for me, I would probably carry it all the time everywhere.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Sparkle’s Black Bags
> 
> I reaaallly love a beautiful black bag and have to force myself not to buy more.
> 
> _2016:_
> I no longer own any of these bags and don’t miss them. However, I did rehome the Monika Chiang to DD.
> 
> Prada Bauletto in nero saffiano w/ghw
> Monika Chiang black leather and pony hair bucket w/shw
> Dior Soft tote in black patent leather w/shw
> Chanel Jumbo black patent classic single flap w/shw
> Proenza Schouler black leather small courier with mixed shw/ghw
> Micheal Kors Leigh black goatskin w/shw
> Urban Expressions Faux Alligator clutch
> Michael Kors Mini Hamilton Crossbody black w/shw
> 
> View attachment 5358199
> View attachment 5358200
> 
> The Dior and Chanel taught me I hate patent bags.
> 
> _2022: _
> 
> Chanel Black Caviar Jumbo Classic Single Flap
> Jimmy Choo Black Nappa Leather Raven
> Max Mara Large Black Whitney Satchel
> YSL Black Small Monogram Cabas
> Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in Noir
> YSL Black on black LouLou Camera Bag
> Dior Ultra Black Diorama WOC
> 
> View attachment 5358201
> View attachment 5358202
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with all of these bags. But, I’m still looking for the perfect black tote. LOL!


Gorgeous curation of your black bags @Sparkletastic!


Sunshine mama said:


> Older and a recent picture of a black bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358308
> View attachment 5358309


Oooh, so pretty! I love this leather.


Jereni said:


> Ha, funny question. I suppose one of these two.
> 
> This Fendi because of the wonderful petrol green color and the color blocking.
> View attachment 5358365
> 
> 
> Or this Coach Winnie. The Coach Winnie IMO is sort of the perfect bag: looks good crossbody, shoulder, or handheld, easy to get in and out of, holds more than you’d think, luscious leather, cozy, and in this example, wonderful color. This in periwinkle is sort of becoming a HG for me, I’m kicking myself I didn’t nab one in the last few months when one or two was available pre-loved. They are overpriced these days but I almost don’t care bc I think it’s that good of a bag.
> View attachment 5358367


Both of these are beautiful bags!


papertiger said:


> I forgot to say, how fab your *black* '22 collection is.
> 
> I don't know you personally, but I feel like I know you, I see you in all your bags.
> 
> If I had to choose a bag I suppose it would be any one of my Gucci Top-handles.
> 
> More than any other bag I get terribly upset when I see how badly they've been treated judging from some pics. It's like their owners have disrespected me.
> 
> Not sure which colour, certainly I have my all-black moments, but I'll choose my first. The handprinted from SS'10 fashion show.
> 
> I'm a very annoying show-off, I suppose I'm resourceful and am good at improvising (bamboo handles came along when there was a shortage of leather). I also think I am a woman of contrasts but (hopefully) go together well. I'm adaptable, like a range of interests, and can be seen in any part of town, but I'm also very constant in my style, and strong, it's very hard to talk me into anything I don't want to do. I'm also heavier than I look
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358405


Wow, absolutely stunning bag - and wonderful description.
@papertiger your black bags are outstanding. My favourites include your Gucci black patent and lapis stone clasp, Croc Pullman, and 1938 clutch.   And your Gucci Lizard Lock/Padlock is a treasure!


----------



## More bags

afroken said:


> Black week is my favourite week and I loved seeing @Sparkletastic and @papertiger ’s collection. Here’s mine (some I don’t have photos of in my phone, so I’m attaching website photos).
> 
> Balenciaga City agneau
> View attachment 5358455
> 
> 
> Mulberry Alexa
> View attachment 5358456
> 
> 
> The Row Duplex
> View attachment 5358457
> 
> 
> The Row Wander
> View attachment 5358458
> 
> 
> Coach Dreamer
> View attachment 5358459
> 
> 
> Balenciaga mini City agneau
> View attachment 5358460
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Selene
> View attachment 5358461
> 
> 
> Mackage Zoey
> View attachment 5358462
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Thea
> View attachment 5358463
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie
> View attachment 5358464


Wonderful black beauties. Your mini City just glows!


Sparkletastic said:


> I asked a question I struggle with answering. What bag would I be? I have two distinct sides to me so I can’t figure out one bag. I’ll indulge myself and pick two:
> 
> My social / public persona is like my limited edition beaded Dior Diorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358484
> 
> I’m very feminine, am not afraid to stand out in a tasteful way, very polished, love to warmly engage socially, love to entertain and - true to being a Sagittarius - I’m always looking to explore the unique side of life. And, I am definitely one of a kind - for better or worse. LOL!
> 
> But, a good portion of how I present is happy armor developed to protect the soft, introverted me that only my close friends and family see. I’m extremely close to (and dote over) my family and best friends, very sensitive, too empathetic, emotionally “gooey”, a complete nerd and could spend days on end happily locked up with my books, a blanket and a cup of tea. So, what bag fits that?
> 
> Probably my old Michael Kors Leigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was goatskin so it was incredibly durable and protective of it’s contents. The shoulder strap and handle gave it a lot of flexibility. It held a ton including books, kids’ junk, water bottles, whatever DH couldn’t fit in his pockets plus snacks - so it was a “family” bag. It was smushy and felt cuddly to wear. And, it was ugly cute - the studs kind of reminded me of some military sci fi uniform.


Such thoughtful descriptions. Your beaded Diorama is so special!


Jereni said:


> Here is my one black bag. I’m not a huge fan of black for handbags in general, as I wear black pants not infrequently and whenever I do, like the idea of pairing a rich, jewel-tone color bag as opposed to more black.
> 
> Also, whenever I consider getting another black bag I pull out this one and think, why bother? This bag is PERFECT.
> 
> View attachment 5358543


I love that you can have one perfect black bag - great choice!


Katinahat said:


> Joining in with black bag week.
> 
> First a group shot (minus my Mulberry SBS which is at work at the moment). I like to have black in each different size/category as I carry it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5358535
> 
> 2016 Mulberry SBS - this little satchel is well travelled and has been to Rome, Paris and Amsterdam as well as London and cities all over the UK! I now think it’s slightly small for everyday and find the floppy handles annoying when the padlock dangling but I adore the NVT leather so won’t part with it.
> View attachment 5358544
> 
> 2018 Mulberry Seaton - a larger work bag. For once, I love the structured look.
> View attachment 5358538
> 
> 2019 Mulberry Lily - love the SHW.
> View attachment 5358539
> 
> 2020 KS Daily Satchel - daily dog walk
> View attachment 5358542
> 
> 2020 Mulberry Alexa Icon - my dream bag. The size is slightly bigger than the SBS and none of that dangling padlock.
> View attachment 5358540
> 
> 2021 Whistles Verity Backpack - bought for walking commute.
> View attachment 5358541
> 
> 
> Interestingly all my black bags were full price purchases where as many of my  coloured bags were discounted. I think I don’t mind paying for a black bag because it’s such a neutral goes with everything for me and I carry them lots.


All your black leather bags have wonderful leather. I am drawn to your backpack!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> When and where do you carry it? If I had a bag for made for me, I would probably carry it all the time everywhere.


Thank you! I use it with everything from denim to dressy 

@Cookiefiend , hope life calms down for you soon!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m following your lead and opt for two bags, because: " Two souls alas! are dwelling *in* my breast. "
> 
> My every day at home sloppy, chaotic me would be this one
> 
> View attachment 5358732
> 
> 
> slightly battered, totally reliable, full to the brim big and heavy vintage Jaguar doctor bag.
> 
> But my get-your-act together, dress up, "tits-up" me certainly is more glamourous, a little pretentous, loud but not cheap. Dior D´Trick. In leopard printed pony of course...
> 
> View attachment 5358738


Great description, I like both bags! Your black bag collection is wonderful!


whateve said:


> These are my black bags.
> 1. Coach mini studded Preston from 2014
> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag from 2014
> 3. Coach whiplash Dakotah from 2014
> 4. Coach vintage Gramercy satchel from the late 90s, I got it in 2017
> 5. Coach vintage bag from the early 70s, I got it in 2016
> 6. Coach vintage Sheridan Marietta from the 90s, I got it in 2017
> 7. Coach large slim shoulder bag from 2001, I got it in 2015, added the flowers in 2019
> 8. Michael Kors Manhattan from 2019
> 9. Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh from 2019
> 10. Coach Sutton Floral crossbody from 2018, I just got it


Fantastic balck bags @whateve. My faves are your Henri Bendel and the Gramercy satchel - the dragonfly charm is perfect!



Vintage Leather said:


> If I was a bag, I’d be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358914
> 
> 
> the Roberta di Camerino Bagonghi in the largest size. I actually do have one in my closet, but that’s a scary place. So the V&A collection is acting as a stand in.
> 
> It’s plush and soft, and pet-able, but doesn’t appreciate strangers touch. It’s often noticed, but seldom recognized. Luxurious but not ostentatious. Comfortable in a palace or school pickup line. Can carry a lot, but really shouldn’t because it’s bad for her. Surprisingly low maintenance as long as it is in a clean climate controlled area


Spectacular bag, what a versatile choice! Great description @Vintage Leather


ElainePG said:


> Very far behind (it was one of those weeks) but I wanted to post my "bags that don't count" photos.
> 
> First, my Longchamp collection. I these often but I don't count them because I don't use them as handbags. I use them for shopping, or as extra travel bags. One or two are always in the trunk of my car. The others are easily grabbable (is that a word?) on a coatrack by the front door.
> 
> View attachment 5359167
> 
> 
> Then there is this little plaid cloth bag. I bought it from an Etsy seller for only one purpose: to carry on walks by the bay. It weighs next to nothing and holds my phone, my credit card case, and my inhaler. It doesn't hold my sunglasses, which is a problem. I plan to donate it, because my new PS1 Tiny is the perfect replacement. It also weighs next to nothing, but it holds more, and is more versatile. It works for bay walks, but also as an "actual" bag.
> View attachment 5359168
> 
> 
> Finally, my two MbMJ Natasha bags. The one on the left (leather) I've had for ten years. For the first four years, until I joined tPF and learned that a person could own more than one handbag, I carried it every. Single. Day.   Then I downgraded its status to "beater bag" and only carried it to Little League games and outdoor concerts. And for the past few years I haven't carried it at all. I haven't counted it in my collection, because I don't carry it. I have no idea why I've been keeping it. Nostalgia?
> 
> The one on the right is the same style, but nylon. I bought it from a reseller 18 months ago after back surgery, when my Physical Therapist told me I'd need to carry a very lightweight bag for 6 months. (Again, I didn't own the PS1 Tiny at that time. Do we see a trend here???) I don't count this one either, because I only carried for 6 months, plus I associate it with surgery, so… depressing.
> 
> I plan to donate both of these.
> View attachment 5359171


Great stories- that PS1 Tiny is adorable!


Cookiefiend said:


> This is my favorite week - I love black bags. I used to carry only black bags (because 3 sons, a husband, and a large dog), they just made sense. They still do, but now I have seen the beauty of other colors!
> 
> 2019 (only 3! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359253
> 
> 
> 2021 and 2022
> View attachment 5359254
> 
> 
> L to R - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton (I toyed with selling this because of the Nancy Gonzalez, but decided I needed it after all), Ferragamo Studio Tote, LV Lock Me Bucket (dat pink lining!), Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle (cute but a little small), Hermes Kelly Black Box (the Grande Dame of my ‘collection’), Dior Lady, and Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote.
> 
> If I had to say which of my bags are most like me - it would be my Dior Lady. I am not necessarily ’lady-like’, but I am on the reserved side, quiet, calm (on the outside), and discreet.  Like the Dior - because it’s really just a tote - it holds a lot inside (as do I), it zips shut (I will keep a secret), it’s an unobtrusive color and goes with everything, but has a beautiful bright red interior to keep things interesting.
> 
> View attachment 5359256


Gorgeous black collection! I love your description of Lady Dior that best represents you - and OMG red interior?


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> When I think of you I think of three of your bags. Mainly an amazing ferragamo purple bag on a wooden stool. But I also think of your givenchy Antigona Oil slick bag that I seem to recall you said was too heavy or bulky. And a tiny BV pouch that I thought you said was too small but you’d carry it for church.
> 
> they’re in my head, just like @papertiger ’s python, or @cowgirlsboots leopard and red patent dior.
> 
> The bag that is most me is a bag that’s been roundly criticized by some TPFers (I think idea and execution — or at least my depicti9n of it in photos — offended their sensibilities, lol)   It’s a custom @docride painted bag that echoes a line of five large paintings that I did mid Covid year.
> 
> @docride also did a custom HAC for me in metallic gunmetal gray that was me for many years.
> 
> My most recent me bag was my custom bag, hand stitched by Duret, made of Buffalo Dalmatian, but since I only chose the hide and Duret chose everything else, perhaps it’s mainly him
> 
> My favorite bag Is my black and white Stephen sprouse long alma, which I almost never wear 1. For fear of getting something on it, and 2. Bc it’s a strong graphic, and my RTW style is already quite busy.
> 
> View attachment 5359588
> View attachment 5359595
> View attachment 5359589
> View attachment 5359592
> 
> View attachment 5359593
> View attachment 5359585
> View attachment 5359586
> View attachment 5359597


Oh @880 you are a talented artist! Great black bags - your Duret is 
I love how versatile it is, in all the styling pics you’ve shared it goes with everything and complements your style!


Kimbashop said:


> Catching up on several days of being away from tpf, but I have a great excuse which is that I was preparing for a 3 month trip to the UK. I finally arrived today, with 8 hand bags! It has been so long since I have been out and about in actual clothes and nice bags that I couldn't resist taking so many.
> 
> I'm going to try to catch up here with a few posts. Black bag week is probably my favorite week because I just can't resist them. I will respond later to all of the eye candy I've seen along with my own collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, both-- the Aspinal bag is lovely in terms of quality. I have been very impressed with them, and they seem to have lots of sales.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have a great story to share about the Dior that just happened today. I was at London Heathrow waiting for a connection and I thought I'd bring the bag in to the Dior store there. The SA looked it over and said, "Oh yes, I love this collection." He went on to explain that the bag is satin on the outside and calf on the inside. He then offered to clean the bag for me even though he said it was clean--"Your a customer, after all." He wanted to shine it up. Ten minutes later, he came out and the bag was even more beautiful! He cleaned the leather inside the bag as well as the metallic satin, and assured me that the bag should hold up without much protection. He also gave me a new dustbag, a much nicer one than the original one I had. While I was waiting another SA offered me something to drink. I was very impressed with their service given that I wasn't in there to buy anything.
> 
> I am also the same height as you, and my ideal weight is 145 as well in terms of how the weight looks on my frame.
> 
> 
> I have only had my Scout bags for a year so I don't know how they will last, but I really love their functionality, patterns, and styles.
> 
> 
> Indeed! Actually, when I bought my Scout bags to replace my Lands End bag, I actually teared up. So many precious family memories are held in that Lands End bag. I also realized that I didn't need to buy a huge bag to replace it, because my kids will not be home for much longer.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am really loving it. The size is very functional.
> 
> @jblended, thank you for your thoughtful comments. You always share such wonderful insights and ideas.
> @Purses & Perfumes and @Katinahat, I love your Joules blazers.  They are so beautifully tailored and feminine.


Your Dior experience is a lovely story!


----------



## More bags

My black bags,
*2017*

Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
Celine Black Medium Classic Box
Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag




*2022*

Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
Gucci Black Soho Disco


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Oh @880 you are a talented artist! Great black bags - your Duret is
> I love how versatile it is, in all the styling pics you’ve shared it goes with everything and complements your style!
> 
> Your Dior experience is a lovely story!


Thank you so much @More bags !  I love your black bags;  I’m also a fan of Coret


----------



## Paris Girl

Kimbashop said:


> Catching up on several days of being away from tpf, but I have a great excuse which is that I was preparing for a 3 month trip to the UK. I finally arrived today, with 8 hand bags! It has been so long since I have been out and about in actual clothes and nice bags that I couldn't resist taking so many.
> 
> I'm going to try to catch up here with a few posts. Black bag week is probably my favorite week because I just can't resist them. I will respond later to all of the eye candy I've seen along with my own collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, both-- the Aspinal bag is lovely in terms of quality. I have been very impressed with them, and they seem to have lots of sales.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have a great story to share about the Dior that just happened today. I was at London Heathrow waiting for a connection and I thought I'd bring the bag in to the Dior store there. The SA looked it over and said, "Oh yes, I love this collection." He went on to explain that the bag is satin on the outside and calf on the inside. He then offered to clean the bag for me even though he said it was clean--"Your a customer, after all." He wanted to shine it up. Ten minutes later, he came out and the bag was even more beautiful! He cleaned the leather inside the bag as well as the metallic satin, and assured me that the bag should hold up without much protection. He also gave me a new dustbag, a much nicer one than the original one I had. While I was waiting another SA offered me something to drink. I was very impressed with their service given that I wasn't in there to buy anything.
> 
> I am also the same height as you, and my ideal weight is 145 as well in terms of how the weight looks on my frame.
> 
> 
> I have only had my Scout bags for a year so I don't know how they will last, but I really love their functionality, patterns, and styles.
> 
> 
> Indeed! Actually, when I bought my Scout bags to replace my Lands End bag, I actually teared up. So many precious family memories are held in that Lands End bag. I also realized that I didn't need to buy a huge bag to replace it, because my kids will not be home for much longer.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am really loving it. The size is very functional.
> 
> @jblended, thank you for your thoughtful comments. You always share such wonderful insights and ideas.
> @Purses & Perfumes and @Katinahat, I love your Joules blazers.  They are so beautifully tailored and feminine.


I love first class treatment! Mulberry sent me flowers annually for my birthday and I got special gifts at Christmas and Valentines Day. Yes, I was a good customer but it was nice getting treated like a queen.

I have never owned a Dior bag but I enjoyed your story. Not all premium brands would roll out the red carpet. I walked into Burberry in London to look at trench coats and the sales people were very rude. My hubby was going to buy me a trench for a milestone birthday and I wanted to try one on. Needless to say, they missed out on a sale. It was a totally different experience when I visited some other high end stores and speaks to how a company trains their employees in customer relations.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## jblended

Trying to get caught up again and failing! This will be long- I'm sorry! 
Here we go!



Sparkletastic said:


> You’ve been through so much. I just want to grab you and go on a girls spa trip with you so you can be pampered and relax. My long distance hugs don’t seem like enough.


I'd love this! Get everyone on here together to have some much needed TLC!  
You've been through so much yourself, and that's something I'm really moved by when I'm on this thread.
When I got hit by that car, the entire course of my life changed. I thought I'd never meet others who could fully understand the impact... only to find that we have another member on our thread who was also hit by a car and left with permanent injuries, yet another whose husband was hit by a car, and a third who was *this close* to being hit! 
And that's only on this thread, so imagine how many people are actually in this position. So my journey is shared by others and the depth of their understanding far surpasses what I could have imagined possible. It's unbelievable when you think about it.

Whenever I'm struggling and I share on here, I get such a wonderful outpouring of support that leaves me absolutely floored. I didn't know people could be this kind. Then I see others post that they are battling cancer, have lost loved ones, are awaiting heart surgery, have brain tumours...and they're all sharing here, too, because everyone is so kind and is willing to support whomever is struggling.
This community is so wonderful and there's compassion right at the core of it. That's why we feel safe talking as we do. It's really quite amazing when you think about it. 



Sparkletastic said:


> Question for everyone. If you were a bag which one would you be and why?


I don't know the answer to this for myself, which annoys me! 
But I will say that I instantly had answers for other members.
@More bags is never just 1 bag. She is a bag with the perfect scarf pairing. Elegant.
@JenJBS is her MJ Soiree. A petite pop! Understated but always sees a silver lining.
@cowgirlsboots Is Dior. New Lock and Trailer trash both. Depending on her mood- dressed up or edgy.
@880 is her Duret bag. It is the very representation of her style. Classic, timeless and neutral but with a personal twist in the Dalmation.
@papertiger is synonymous with Gucci for me. I have no idea why. Just always is. The heritage or the signature twist of the house, maybe?
@whateve should be vintage Coach, but I think is actually her MK with the contrast edge paint. Walking that line between classic and funky.
@msd_bags Is her Panda to me. Again, not sure why. Soft puddle of leather. Gentle, perhaps?
@dcooney4 Is not a bag, but a type specific type of leather to me. Pull up leather (used by GFG or PLG).

I'll stop now because I'm not playing the game by the rules, am I?  



Katinahat said:


> This is so clever. They look really good. Does the paint last well?


Oh yes! The blues/purples in that one are Angelus paints. They're made for leather (and specifically used for painting shoes) so they'll withstand daily use without issue. If you think of the strain on shoes, with creases and folds in the leather around the toe box as we take steps- the paint doesn't crack there, so will not crack or peel on a bag.
On average, bags I paint last 2 years without requiring any touch ups. That's with constant use and abuse. The paint lasts even longer on the bags I don't play with as often.

The green bag/shoe combo was my own mix of mica with sealant. I was experimenting and went nuts. I didn't expect it to last, but it's going strong (2 years now, I think?). You can see from the creases in the bag how much use it's getting. The leather is super soft and broken in now. That bag is my grab-and-go. I love the experimental shade of metallic sage green I got.



afroken said:


> The Row Wander


I don't see this bag nearly enough but it is an absolute favourite of mine! 


whateve said:


> 2. Henri Bendel No. 7 camera bag from 2014


Never tire of this one. So gorgeous!



ElainePG said:


> It really makes me wonder how it came to be that we're living in a society where everyone's size is everyone else's business. This is definitely a step in the wrong direction!


I want to blame social media! 
People are so used to seeing everyone's life play out on Insta that personal boundaries are no longer a thing. Everyone is in everyone else's business.



Cookiefiend said:


> Life is currently running me ragged, and I am short of time for anything fun - so I’ve been hitting the ‘like’ or ‘love‘ icon a lot! < hugs! >


Really hoping things look up for you soon! Please take care of yourself in the midst of it all. 


880 said:


> My most recent me bag was my custom bag, hand stitched by Duret,


My favourite of all the bags on TPF. Just a perfect match of person to bag.



Kimbashop said:


> Catching up on several days of being away from tpf, but I have a great excuse which is that I was preparing for a 3 month trip to the UK. I finally arrived today, with 8 hand bags!


How wonderful! But please do be careful when you're out and about. The covid cases are insane right now. Denial (the current government/public approach) isn't exactly stopping the spread: 1 in 20 people currently tests positive. 
Hoping you're safe and have a wonderful time. 



JenJBS said:


> I don't think this bag would fully represent you, but I think it fits your user name, since it's a purse shaped like a perfume bottle. Aspinal of London Sabine clutch.


Oh yes, perfect! Just such a good fit for @Purses & Perfumes
______

Loving Black Bag week! The collections in here are stunning!


----------



## Sparkletastic

ElainePG said:


> Agreed… cashmere is NOT what it used to be!   My mothers cashmere sweaters lasted her for years and years. (And years. And years.)


Thanks to both of you for saying this. I was thinking I was going crazy. I bought a cashmere wrap and it’s ratty in just 3 years when I barely went anywhere for 2.


ElainePG said:


> I love your new bag collection, @Sparkletastic . It's wonderfully curated. I can see that you really have a handle (no pun intended) on what works for you.
> 
> Do you have any thoughts on the tote? Size, features, brand?
> 
> Am I remembering correctly that a couple of years ago you thought you had found the perfect Chanel tote from a reseller, but then there was a problem with it?


Thank you for the compliment on my curation. Painful but so worth it! 

You have a great memory. Yes, I bought a lovely Chanel tote which ended up being as heavy as a brick. I never am bothered about bag weight but that thing was like hauling around an anvil. I also had a Dior Soft tote - twice. First in patent, then in lamb but with the too short straps.

Finally, I bought a Dior ??? tote. It’s perfect except my new work laptop is huge so I can’t use it. 

My ideal tote would be black, big enough for a laptop, have divided sections including a zipped pocket or section for my wallet, and a 8-10” strap drop. I’d like it to be beautiful vs utilitarian (I have a utilitarian laptop bag already) but _not_ quilted and preferably not Chanel or Dior. I have *got* to diversify my collection.

I’m not mad if it takes a while to show up. I’ve gotten 5 bags in 5 months due to surgery coping. It’s time for me to go back in my crypt on on our old favorite - (Hard) Pause Peninsula. 


880 said:


> Congrats on both purchases! Since you bought at the same time, you can average out the prices lol


 I like how you think!!


Paris Girl said:


> I’ve got over 400 bags and I’ll bet at least 40 are black. That’s more than enough! I just like more color in my life. This is my bag for the day. It has some black. Lol!


I adore colored bags as well. Especially since I wear a lot of black or white.


Cookiefiend said:


> And many thanks to everyone for their likes and loves, and sweet comments about my black bags!
> Life is currently running me ragged, and I am short of time for anything fun - so I’ve been hitting the ‘like’ or ‘love‘ icon a lot! < hugs! >


You are missed. Hope all smooths out for you.


880 said:


> When I think of you I think of three of your bags. Mainly an amazing ferragamo purple bag on a wooden stool. But I also think of your givenchy Antigona Oil slick bag that I seem to recall you said was too heavy or bulky. And a tiny BV pouch that I thought you said was too small but you’d carry it for church.
> 
> they’re in my head, just like @papertiger ’s python, or @cowgirlsboots leopard and red patent dior.
> 
> The bag that is most me is a bag that’s been roundly criticized by some TPFers (I think idea and execution — or at least my depicti9n of it in photos — offended their sensibilities, lol)   It’s a custom @docride painted bag that echoes a line of five large paintings that I did mid Covid year.
> 
> @docride also did a custom HAC for me in metallic gunmetal gray that was me for many years.
> 
> My most recent me bag was my custom bag, hand stitched by Duret, made of Buffalo Dalmatian, but since I only chose the hide and Duret chose everything else, perhaps it’s mainly him
> 
> My favorite bag Is my black and white Stephen sprouse long alma, which I almost never wear 1. For fear of getting something on it, and 2. Bc it’s a strong graphic, and my RTW style is already quite busy.
> 
> View attachment 5359588
> View attachment 5359595
> View attachment 5359589
> View attachment 5359592
> 
> View attachment 5359593
> View attachment 5359585
> View attachment 5359586
> View attachment 5359597


Your paintings are stunning!


Kimbashop said:


> Catching up on several days of being away from tpf, but I have a great excuse which is that I was preparing for a 3 month trip to the UK. I finally arrived today, with 8 hand bags! It has been so long since I have been out and about in actual clothes and nice bags that I couldn't resist taking so many.
> 
> I'm going to try to catch up here with a few posts. Black bag week is probably my favorite week because I just can't resist them. I will respond later to all of the eye candy I've seen along with my own collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, both-- the Aspinal bag is lovely in terms of quality. I have been very impressed with them, and they seem to have lots of sales.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have a great story to share about the Dior that just happened today. I was at London Heathrow waiting for a connection and I thought I'd bring the bag in to the Dior store there. The SA looked it over and said, "Oh yes, I love this collection." He went on to explain that the bag is satin on the outside and calf on the inside. He then offered to clean the bag for me even though he said it was clean--"Your a customer, after all." He wanted to shine it up. Ten minutes later, he came out and the bag was even more beautiful! He cleaned the leather inside the bag as well as the metallic satin, and assured me that the bag should hold up without much protection. He also gave me a new dustbag, a much nicer one than the original one I had. While I was waiting another SA offered me something to drink. I was very impressed with their service given that I wasn't in there to buy anything.
> 
> I am also the same height as you, and my ideal weight is 145 as well in terms of how the weight looks on my frame.
> 
> 
> I have only had my Scout bags for a year so I don't know how they will last, but I really love their functionality, patterns, and styles.
> 
> 
> Indeed! Actually, when I bought my Scout bags to replace my Lands End bag, I actually teared up. So many precious family memories are held in that Lands End bag. I also realized that I didn't need to buy a huge bag to replace it, because my kids will not be home for much longer.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I am really loving it. The size is very functional.
> 
> @jblended, thank you for your thoughtful comments. You always share such wonderful insights and ideas.
> @Purses & Perfumes and @Katinahat, I love your Joules blazers.  They are so beautifully tailored and feminine.


What a wonderful story about your Dior experience.


880 said:


> I love your post! And, I think dior people are so nice all over the world (I also don’t buy anything bc my SA is in NY, but other dior people (in Europe and Canada) have toured me around the store, written down restaurant and sight seeing recommendations, and been generally extremely welcoming). Have a fabulous trip! We cannot wait to hear all about it and see your pics!


I agree. Dior staff are lovely in every country I’ve visited.


ElainePG said:


> So pleased for you! You know what? You DESERVE this bag!
> 
> And… gotta say… even though I'm not particularly a Chanel fan, I found myself with my nose against my laptop screen when I saw this one. I can see why you've been lusting (yes, that's definitely the word!) after it.
> 
> If you felt joyful and peaceful as soon as you hit the "buy" button, that means you did the right thing.
> 
> Wear it in good health. Seriously.


Thank you, @ElainePG.  Yours and all the other kind comments about this struggle made me tear up.


More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 5359746
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5359745


Yum yum yumsters!!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> When I got hit by that car, the entire course of my life changed. I thought I'd never meet others who could fully understand the impact... only to find that we have another member on our thread who was also hit by a car and left with permanent injuries, yet another whose husband was hit by a car, and a third who was *this close* to being hit!
> And that's only on this thread, so imagine how many people are actually in this position. So my journey is shared by others and the depth of their understanding far surpasses what I could have imagined possible. It's unbelievable when you think about it.
> 
> Whenever I'm struggling and I share on here, I get such a wonderful outpouring of support that leaves me absolutely floored. I didn't know people could be this kind. Then I see others post that they are battling cancer, have lost loved ones, are awaiting heart surgery, have brain tumours...and they're all sharing here, too, because everyone is so kind and is willing to support whomever is struggling.
> This community is so wonderful and there's compassion right at the core of it. That's why we feel safe talking as we do. It's really quite amazing when you think about it.
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer to this for myself, which annoys me!
> But I will say that I instantly had answers for other members.
> @More bags is never just 1 bag. She is a bag with the perfect scarf pairing. Elegant.
> @JenJBS is her MJ Soiree. A petite pop! Understated but always sees a silver lining.
> @cowgirlsboots Is Dior. New Lock and Trailer trash both. Depending on her mood- dressed up or edgy.
> @880 is her Duret bag. It is the very representation of her style. Classic, timeless and neutral but with a personal twist in the Dalmation.
> @papertiger is synonymous with Gucci for me. I have no idea why. Just always is. The heritage or the signature twist of the house, maybe?
> @whateve should be vintage Coach, but I think is actually her MK with the contrast edge paint. Walking that line between classic and funky.
> @msd_bags Is her Panda to me. Again, not sure why. Soft puddle of leather. Gentle, perhaps?
> @dcooney4 Is not a bag, but a type specific type of leather to me. Pull up leather (used by GFG or PLG).
> 
> I'll stop now because I'm not playing the game by the rules, am I?
> 
> 
> Oh yes! The blues/purples in that one are Angelus paints. They're made for leather (and specifically used for painting shoes) so they'll withstand daily use without issue. If you think of the strain on shoes, with creases and folds in the leather around the toe box as we take steps- the paint doesn't crack there, so will not crack or peel on a bag.
> On average, bags I paint last 2 years without requiring any touch ups. That's with constant use and abuse. The paint lasts even longer on the bags I don't play with as often.
> 
> The green bag/shoe combo was my own mix of mica with sealant. I was experimenting and went nuts. I didn't expect it to last, but it's going strong (2 years now, I think?). You can see from the creases in the bag how much use it's getting. The leather is super soft and broken in now. That bag is my grab-and-go. I love the experimental shade of metallic sage green I got.
> 
> 
> I don't see this bag nearly enough but it is an absolute favourite of mine!
> 
> Never tire of this one. So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I want to blame social media!
> People are so used to seeing everyone's life play out on Insta that personal boundaries are no longer a thing. Everyone is in everyone else's business.
> 
> 
> Really hoping things look up for you soon! Please take care of yourself in the midst of it all.
> 
> My favourite of all the bags on TPF. Just a perfect match of person to bag.
> 
> 
> How wonderful! But please do be careful when you're out and about. The covid cases are insane right now. Denial (the current government/public approach) isn't exactly stopping the spread: 1 in 20 people currently tests positive.
> Hoping you're safe and have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> Oh yes, perfect! Just such a good fit for @Purses & Perfumes
> ______
> 
> Loving Black Bag week! The collections in here are stunning!


I agree. This thread is a little family. We all are different but we unite in our love of bags and our genuine care for each other.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Trying to get caught up again and failing! This will be long- I'm sorry!
> Here we go!
> 
> 
> I'd love this! Get everyone on here together to have some much needed TLC!
> You've been through so much yourself, and that's something I'm really moved by when I'm on this thread.
> When I got hit by that car, the entire course of my life changed. I thought I'd never meet others who could fully understand the impact... only to find that we have another member on our thread who was also hit by a car and left with permanent injuries, yet another whose husband was hit by a car, and a third who was *this close* to being hit!
> And that's only on this thread, so imagine how many people are actually in this position. So my journey is shared by others and the depth of their understanding far surpasses what I could have imagined possible. It's unbelievable when you think about it.
> 
> Whenever I'm struggling and I share on here, I get such a wonderful outpouring of support that leaves me absolutely floored. I didn't know people could be this kind. Then I see others post that they are battling cancer, have lost loved ones, are awaiting heart surgery, have brain tumours...and they're all sharing here, too, because everyone is so kind and is willing to support whomever is struggling.
> This community is so wonderful and there's compassion right at the core of it. That's why we feel safe talking as we do. It's really quite amazing when you think about it.
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer to this for myself, which annoys me!
> But I will say that I instantly had answers for other members.
> @More bags is never just 1 bag. She is a bag with the perfect scarf pairing. Elegant.
> @JenJBS is her MJ Soiree. A petite pop! Understated but always sees a silver lining.
> @cowgirlsboots Is Dior. New Lock and Trailer trash both. Depending on her mood- dressed up or edgy.
> @880 is her Duret bag. It is the very representation of her style. Classic, timeless and neutral but with a personal twist in the Dalmation.
> @papertiger is synonymous with Gucci for me. I have no idea why. Just always is. The heritage or the signature twist of the house, maybe?
> @whateve should be vintage Coach, but I think is actually her MK with the contrast edge paint. Walking that line between classic and funky.
> @msd_bags Is her Panda to me. Again, not sure why. Soft puddle of leather. Gentle, perhaps?
> @dcooney4 Is not a bag, but a type specific type of leather to me. Pull up leather (used by GFG or PLG).
> 
> I'll stop now because I'm not playing the game by the rules, am I?
> 
> 
> Oh yes! The blues/purples in that one are Angelus paints. They're made for leather (and specifically used for painting shoes) so they'll withstand daily use without issue. If you think of the strain on shoes, with creases and folds in the leather around the toe box as we take steps- the paint doesn't crack there, so will not crack or peel on a bag.
> On average, bags I paint last 2 years without requiring any touch ups. That's with constant use and abuse. The paint lasts even longer on the bags I don't play with as often.
> 
> The green bag/shoe combo was my own mix of mica with sealant. I was experimenting and went nuts. I didn't expect it to last, but it's going strong (2 years now, I think?). You can see from the creases in the bag how much use it's getting. The leather is super soft and broken in now. That bag is my grab-and-go. I love the experimental shade of metallic sage green I got.
> 
> 
> I don't see this bag nearly enough but it is an absolute favourite of mine!
> 
> Never tire of this one. So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I want to blame social media!
> People are so used to seeing everyone's life play out on Insta that personal boundaries are no longer a thing. Everyone is in everyone else's business.
> 
> 
> Really hoping things look up for you soon! Please take care of yourself in the midst of it all.
> 
> My favourite of all the bags on TPF. Just a perfect match of person to bag.
> 
> 
> How wonderful! But please do be careful when you're out and about. The covid cases are insane right now. Denial (the current government/public approach) isn't exactly stopping the spread: 1 in 20 people currently tests positive.
> Hoping you're safe and have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> Oh yes, perfect! Just such a good fit for @Purses & Perfumes
> ______
> 
> Loving Black Bag week! The collections in here are stunning!


Thank you! I'm so glad you decided which bag I am because I couldn't think of it myself. I think you nailed it!

I think you are one of your handmade one of kind bags because you are uniquely special and caring. You are the sum of your many experiences, which took time to create.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Thank you! I'm so glad you decided which bag I am because I couldn't think of it myself. I think you nailed it!


So glad you agree! I was thinking of the MK, Henri Bendels and the MOP Brahmin. All classic shapes but with a cool twist. That tends to be how I always see your taste/style. 


whateve said:


> I think you are one of your handmade one of kind bags because you are uniquely special and caring. You are the sum of your many experiences, which took time to create.


GAH! My heart has melted!  Thank you so, so much! 
Given that my handmade quirky bags are how I started collecting, this feels so good!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> This is my favorite week - I love black bags. I used to carry only black bags (because 3 sons, a husband, and a large dog), they just made sense. They still do, but now I have seen the beauty of other colors!
> 
> 2019 (only 3! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359253
> 
> 
> 2021 and 2022
> View attachment 5359254
> 
> 
> L to R - MZ Wallace Micro Sutton (I toyed with selling this because of the Nancy Gonzalez, but decided I needed it after all), Ferragamo Studio Tote, LV Lock Me Bucket (dat pink lining!), Gucci Small Padlock Top Handle (cute but a little small), Hermes Kelly Black Box (the Grande Dame of my ‘collection’), Dior Lady, and Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote.
> 
> If I had to say which of my bags are most like me - it would be my Dior Lady. I am not necessarily ’lady-like’, but I am on the reserved side, quiet, calm (on the outside), and discreet.  Like the Dior - because it’s really just a tote - it holds a lot inside (as do I), it zips shut (I will keep a secret), it’s an unobtrusive color and goes with everything, but has a beautiful bright red interior to keep things interesting.
> 
> View attachment 5359256


These are gorgeous. So chic! You know I like the micro sutton, but the Lock me bucket is so pretty with that bit of pink peaking out. Also can you tell me about the Nancy Gonzales mini Erica tote? What does it fit? Does it have any pockets inside?


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 5359746
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5359745


Simply Stunning!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Trying to get caught up again and failing! This will be long- I'm sorry!
> Here we go!
> 
> 
> I'd love this! Get everyone on here together to have some much needed TLC!
> You've been through so much yourself, and that's something I'm really moved by when I'm on this thread.
> When I got hit by that car, the entire course of my life changed. I thought I'd never meet others who could fully understand the impact... only to find that we have another member on our thread who was also hit by a car and left with permanent injuries, yet another whose husband was hit by a car, and a third who was *this close* to being hit!
> And that's only on this thread, so imagine how many people are actually in this position. So my journey is shared by others and the depth of their understanding far surpasses what I could have imagined possible. It's unbelievable when you think about it.
> 
> Whenever I'm struggling and I share on here, I get such a wonderful outpouring of support that leaves me absolutely floored. I didn't know people could be this kind. Then I see others post that they are battling cancer, have lost loved ones, are awaiting heart surgery, have brain tumours...and they're all sharing here, too, because everyone is so kind and is willing to support whomever is struggling.
> This community is so wonderful and there's compassion right at the core of it. That's why we feel safe talking as we do. It's really quite amazing when you think about it.
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer to this for myself, which annoys me!
> But I will say that I instantly had answers for other members.
> @More bags is never just 1 bag. She is a bag with the perfect scarf pairing. Elegant.
> @JenJBS is her MJ Soiree. A petite pop! Understated but always sees a silver lining.
> @cowgirlsboots Is Dior. New Lock and Trailer trash both. Depending on her mood- dressed up or edgy.
> @880 is her Duret bag. It is the very representation of her style. Classic, timeless and neutral but with a personal twist in the Dalmation.
> @papertiger is synonymous with Gucci for me. I have no idea why. Just always is. The heritage or the signature twist of the house, maybe?
> @whateve should be vintage Coach, but I think is actually her MK with the contrast edge paint. Walking that line between classic and funky.
> @msd_bags Is her Panda to me. Again, not sure why. Soft puddle of leather. Gentle, perhaps?
> @dcooney4 Is not a bag, but a type specific type of leather to me. Pull up leather (used by GFG or PLG).
> 
> I'll stop now because I'm not playing the game by the rules, am I?
> 
> 
> Oh yes! The blues/purples in that one are Angelus paints. They're made for leather (and specifically used for painting shoes) so they'll withstand daily use without issue. If you think of the strain on shoes, with creases and folds in the leather around the toe box as we take steps- the paint doesn't crack there, so will not crack or peel on a bag.
> On average, bags I paint last 2 years without requiring any touch ups. That's with constant use and abuse. The paint lasts even longer on the bags I don't play with as often.
> 
> The green bag/shoe combo was my own mix of mica with sealant. I was experimenting and went nuts. I didn't expect it to last, but it's going strong (2 years now, I think?). You can see from the creases in the bag how much use it's getting. The leather is super soft and broken in now. That bag is my grab-and-go. I love the experimental shade of metallic sage green I got.
> 
> 
> I don't see this bag nearly enough but it is an absolute favourite of mine!
> 
> Never tire of this one. So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I want to blame social media!
> People are so used to seeing everyone's life play out on Insta that personal boundaries are no longer a thing. Everyone is in everyone else's business.
> 
> 
> Really hoping things look up for you soon! Please take care of yourself in the midst of it all.
> 
> My favourite of all the bags on TPF. Just a perfect match of person to bag.
> 
> 
> How wonderful! But please do be careful when you're out and about. The covid cases are insane right now. Denial (the current government/public approach) isn't exactly stopping the spread: 1 in 20 people currently tests positive.
> Hoping you're safe and have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> Oh yes, perfect! Just such a good fit for @Purses & Perfumes
> ______
> 
> Loving Black Bag week! The collections in here are stunning!


I had no clue what bag I would be. Beautiful leather would definitely be me.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I had no clue what bag I would be. Beautiful leather would definitely be me.


 I couldn't think of a single bag for you because you're more about the great leather. You've shown such a variety of styles in your collection, but the bags you chose to keep were the ones that were full grain, quality leather. Pull up/ Crazy horse leather that you are so drawn to just fits you, IMO. It's quality, thick, lush leather. Beautiful in its simplicity. Also, that leather lends itself to utilitarian styles, which also makes me think of you (because you need something that will handle your art supplies).

This is such a fun question to play with!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Trying to get caught up again and failing! This will be long- I'm sorry!
> Here we go!
> 
> 
> I'd love this! Get everyone on here together to have some much needed TLC!
> You've been through so much yourself, and that's something I'm really moved by when I'm on this thread.
> When I got hit by that car, the entire course of my life changed. I thought I'd never meet others who could fully understand the impact... only to find that we have another member on our thread who was also hit by a car and left with permanent injuries, yet another whose husband was hit by a car, and a third who was *this close* to being hit!
> And that's only on this thread, so imagine how many people are actually in this position. So my journey is shared by others and the depth of their understanding far surpasses what I could have imagined possible. It's unbelievable when you think about it.
> 
> Whenever I'm struggling and I share on here, I get such a wonderful outpouring of support that leaves me absolutely floored. I didn't know people could be this kind. Then I see others post that they are battling cancer, have lost loved ones, are awaiting heart surgery, have brain tumours...and they're all sharing here, too, because everyone is so kind and is willing to support whomever is struggling.
> This community is so wonderful and there's compassion right at the core of it. That's why we feel safe talking as we do. It's really quite amazing when you think about it.
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer to this for myself, which annoys me!
> But I will say that I instantly had answers for other members.
> @More bags is never just 1 bag. She is a bag with the perfect scarf pairing. Elegant.
> @JenJBS is her MJ Soiree. A petite pop! Understated but always sees a silver lining.
> @cowgirlsboots Is Dior. New Lock and Trailer trash both. Depending on her mood- dressed up or edgy.
> @880 is her Duret bag. It is the very representation of her style. Classic, timeless and neutral but with a personal twist in the Dalmation.
> @papertiger is synonymous with Gucci for me. I have no idea why. Just always is. The heritage or the signature twist of the house, maybe?
> @whateve should be vintage Coach, but I think is actually her MK with the contrast edge paint. Walking that line between classic and funky.
> @msd_bags Is her Panda to me. Again, not sure why. Soft puddle of leather. Gentle, perhaps?
> @dcooney4 Is not a bag, but a type specific type of leather to me. Pull up leather (used by GFG or PLG).
> 
> I'll stop now because I'm not playing the game by the rules, am I?
> 
> 
> Oh yes! The blues/purples in that one are Angelus paints. They're made for leather (and specifically used for painting shoes) so they'll withstand daily use without issue. If you think of the strain on shoes, with creases and folds in the leather around the toe box as we take steps- the paint doesn't crack there, so will not crack or peel on a bag.
> On average, bags I paint last 2 years without requiring any touch ups. That's with constant use and abuse. The paint lasts even longer on the bags I don't play with as often.
> 
> The green bag/shoe combo was my own mix of mica with sealant. I was experimenting and went nuts. I didn't expect it to last, but it's going strong (2 years now, I think?). You can see from the creases in the bag how much use it's getting. The leather is super soft and broken in now. That bag is my grab-and-go. I love the experimental shade of metallic sage green I got.
> 
> 
> I don't see this bag nearly enough but it is an absolute favourite of mine!
> 
> Never tire of this one. So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I want to blame social media!
> People are so used to seeing everyone's life play out on Insta that personal boundaries are no longer a thing. Everyone is in everyone else's business.
> 
> 
> Really hoping things look up for you soon! Please take care of yourself in the midst of it all.
> 
> My favourite of all the bags on TPF. Just a perfect match of person to bag.
> 
> 
> How wonderful! But please do be careful when you're out and about. The covid cases are insane right now. Denial (the current government/public approach) isn't exactly stopping the spread: 1 in 20 people currently tests positive.
> Hoping you're safe and have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> Oh yes, perfect! Just such a good fit for @Purses & Perfumes
> ______
> 
> Loving Black Bag week! The collections in here are stunning!



You got me! 

I also defined myself as a Gucci (even though I love H and BV too). Their Bamboo Top handle is traditional and quirky enough to be me.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I had no clue what bag I would be.* Beautiful leather would definitely be me.*


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> You got me!
> 
> I also defined myself as a Gucci (even though I love H and BV too). Their Bamboo Top handle is traditional and quirky enough to be me.


I must admit, I had a bit of a *doh* moment after I posted that because you had also said Gucci, so I accidentally repeated your words back at you lol. Gucci is very *you*, though. Your style is a mix of polished (scarves, hats, coats- put together), but also quirky as you said. Always a twist in textures or shapes- I sometimes see punk elements- or even unexpected colour combos that I wouldn't have thought would match.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> I don't think this bag would fully represent you, but I think it fits your user name, since it's a purse shaped like a perfume bottle. Aspinal of London Sabine clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5359607


Thank you for the suggestion!     It's interesting, but recently, I was actually debating  changing my user name to something shorter and all in lower case.  Then I remembered that so many of my pictures are watermarked with my current user name and so I decided to continue with my existing one since I don't think it's possible to change the user name on the older pictures.

The Sabine clutch is a very cute bag; I could see using it as an evening/special occasion clutch rather than as an everyday clutch, and I agree with you that it doesn't fully represent me.  I think many of us would likely have more than one bag that represents us.  I am still thinking but in many ways, I think my choice would be similar to @Cookiefiend's choice, so the Lady Dior is one of the bags that comes to mind.  A satchel with top handles in medium size with a shoulder strap is very much my thing.  I also love the trapezoid shape with a top handle.  Definitely no tiny or micro bags; while I admire the artistry of a pretty bag, I am also practical and need enough space.   I love smooth or quilted leather, and box leather.

If I were to describe it, I would say my overall style is quiet and understated and definitely feminine.  Even as a little girl, I enjoyed pottering around my mother's dressing table, playing dress up.  Then in college, I went through a more minimalist phase and found that I liked clean lines, classic patterns for clothing, beautiful textures, but also with small but interesting details that make a piece unique or reveal some kind of artistry.  Anyway, I am rambling now so I will stop for the time being...



More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 5359746
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5359745


Beautiful black bags, both past and present!
I am curious as to what your thoughts are regarding the Celine box bag?  I have been looking at this bag off and on, especially in the dark green leather and would love to hear your views regarding the pros and cons of this bag.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Trying to get caught up again and failing! This will be long- I'm sorry!
> Here we go!
> 
> 
> I'd love this! Get everyone on here together to have some much needed TLC!
> You've been through so much yourself, and that's something I'm really moved by when I'm on this thread.
> When I got hit by that car, the entire course of my life changed. I thought I'd never meet others who could fully understand the impact... only to find that we have another member on our thread who was also hit by a car and left with permanent injuries, yet another whose husband was hit by a car, and a third who was *this close* to being hit!
> And that's only on this thread, so imagine how many people are actually in this position. So my journey is shared by others and the depth of their understanding far surpasses what I could have imagined possible. It's unbelievable when you think about it.
> 
> Whenever I'm struggling and I share on here, I get such a wonderful outpouring of support that leaves me absolutely floored. I didn't know people could be this kind. Then I see others post that they are battling cancer, have lost loved ones, are awaiting heart surgery, have brain tumours...and they're all sharing here, too, because everyone is so kind and is willing to support whomever is struggling.
> This community is so wonderful and there's compassion right at the core of it. That's why we feel safe talking as we do. It's really quite amazing when you think about it.
> 
> 
> @JenJBS is her MJ Soiree. A petite pop! Understated but always sees a silver lining.
> 
> 
> I'll stop now because I'm not playing the game by the rules, am I?



This really is a wonderful community! 

Awww! Thanks!  

Sometimes others see us more clearly than we see ourselves.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> These are gorgeous. So chic! You know I like the micro sutton, but the Lock me bucket is so pretty with that bit of pink peaking out. Also can you tell me about the Nancy Gonzales mini Erica tote? What does it fit? Does it have any pockets inside?


Thank you! 
The tote is quite small (8”w x 7”h x 3”d), and doesn’t have an interior pocket. It does come with a small zipped pouch though, but I don’t use it. It’s Caiman Croc, and lined in coated linen, the shoulder strap is not adjustable, but it quite long - I know you are tall too - I can carry it crossbody with no problems at all. It’s very easy to carry too as it’s super lightweight.
I can carry my Mulberry wallet, small cosmetic pouch, epi-pen, phone, and keys easily. I was also able to fit my sunglasses case in, but I just got transition glasses and don’t need the space for that any longer - which is nice but now even my medium sized bags seem huge!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 5359746
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5359745


wow… another beautifully curated collection! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for the suggestion!     It's interesting, but recently, I was actually debating  changing my user name to something shorter and all in lower case.  Then I remembered that so many of my pictures are watermarked with my current user name and so I decided to continue with my existing one since I don't think it's possible to change the user name on the older pictures.
> 
> The Sabine clutch is a very cute bag; I could see using it as an evening/special occasion clutch rather than as an everyday clutch, and I agree with you that it doesn't fully represent me.  I think many of us would likely have more than one bag that represents us.  I am still thinking but in many ways, I think my choice would be similar to @Cookiefiend's choice, so the Lady Dior is one of the bags that comes to mind.  A satchel with top handles in medium size with a shoulder strap is very much my thing.  I also love the trapezoid shape with a top handle.  Definitely no tiny or micro bags; while I admire the artistry of a pretty bag, I am also practical and need enough space.   I love smooth or quilted leather, and box leather.
> 
> If I were to describe it, I would say my overall style is quiet and understated and definitely feminine.  Even as a little girl, I enjoyed pottering around my mother's dressing table, playing dress up.  Then in college, I went through a more minimalist phase and found that I liked clean lines, classic patterns for clothing, beautiful textures, but also with small but interesting details that make a piece unique or reveal some kind of artistry.  Anyway, I am rambling now so I will stop for the time being...
> 
> 
> Beautiful black bags, both past and present!
> I am curious as to what your thoughts are regarding the Celine box bag?  I have been looking at this bag off and on, especially in the dark green leather and would love to hear your views regarding the pros and cons of this bag.


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm in a somewhat similar boat myself at the moment (extra work load), and fashion and the forum are my little escape, but I'm mostly just reading and admiring at the moment.



Funny how busy work tends to hit many at the same time. I’m also completely swamped at work since coming back from my trip and it’s hard to keep up with this thread lol! Mostly just trying to apply likes and make sure I’m generally following along. 



More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 5359746
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5359745



Love your black bag collection, I like how it’s a curated set of different shapes which serve different purposes.


----------



## ElainePG

My two black bags, both a bit unusual.

*Mulburry Blenheim*. I know they have used this name for a different bag as well, but this is what it was called, when I purchased it from the SF boutique in 2014. I think the style only lasted about 5 minutes, and I may be the only person left in the U.S. to own one. But I adore it. Lightweight, holds a ton, interesting shape, the original postlock, and the front pocket holds my phone.



*Cordé* evening bag, fabric body with lucite handle. original coin purse & mirror inside. I believe it's from the late 1940s.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I had no clue what bag I would be. Beautiful leather would definitely be me.


Agreed! I think @jblended nailed it.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> The tote is quite small (8”w x 7”h x 3”d), and doesn’t have an interior pocket. It does come with a small zipped pouch though, but I don’t use it. It’s Caiman Croc, and lined in coated linen, the shoulder strap is not adjustable, but it quite long - I know you are tall too - I can carry it crossbody with no problems at all. It’s very easy to carry too as it’s super lightweight.
> I can carry my Mulberry wallet, small cosmetic pouch, epi-pen, phone, and keys easily. I was also able to fit my sunglasses case in, but I just got transition glasses and don’t need the space for that any longer - which is nice but now even my medium sized bags seem huge!
> View attachment 5359955
> 
> View attachment 5359952
> 
> View attachment 5359953
> 
> View attachment 5359954


This does hold more that I would have imagined, given the dimensions.

Sorry to be dense, but what is "Caiman Croc" and in what way is it different that regular old "Croc"???

Also, am I remembering correctly that you bought this while you were on vacation? I've bought a few bags when we were out of town in SF (the Big City, for us!) and a few times I've regretted the purchases. Vacations get me all hyped up, and I tend to shop…


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> I can't say that I've done any painting (or even used my bags) for the better part of a year! Is it okay to repost the last few that you've probably already seen?
> Bag in metallic green, shoes in 2 shades of metallic green (original bag was oxblood, shoes were brown);  the metallic blue Halston, and blue and purple colour blocked Coach (originally a turquoise and sky blue, respectively iirc).
> I also painted my Flossy Clutch last year, but don't think I have a photo.
> 
> View attachment 5358092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358094


Wow J!! These look as if they originally came this way!
Amazing!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Funny how busy work tends to hit many at the same time. I’m also completely swamped at work since coming back from my trip and it’s hard to keep up with this thread lol! Mostly just trying to apply likes and make sure I’m generally following along.


Yep, I hear ya!  There was some work that was being outsourced and the gal that was doing it decided to leave and prepare to go back to school.  I think it will take a while before that position is filled and so yes, it has gotten very busy.  I am also trying to keep up with this thread and apply likes and generally follow along as best as I can.


----------



## baghabitz34

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought it!!!!
> 
> Chanel gold perforated lamb mini rectangular flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358902
> View attachment 5358898
> 
> My reasoning:
> • I’ve looked for the right gold bag for a decade. Too much longer and I’ll be a disgruntled ghost harrasing DD to buy one with her inheritance. LOL!
> • A gold bag was one of my 3 planned purchases for 2022.
> • I will use it a *lot*.
> • I searched “gold bag” on ebay,  Poshmark & Fashionphile and didn’t see any other bag I would want except for 2 other gold C minis that were 30 - 40% more than this one.
> • Chanel is only going to increase in price. I _choked_ on this pricing so, I really won’t want to buy when it’s even more expensive.
> • I know I’ll like the color combo and material because it’s the *exact* same as my C boy.
> • I can sell the Boy _(please make me. Lol!) _my to recoup the cost and maybe a little extra.
> 
> and…
> 
> • I simply wanted it.  2021 was a *craptastic* year for me. So, I get the bag.
> 
> I was making this harder than it needed to be. I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase. _Sheesh! __I don’t need to work so hard to justify being happy._
> 
> Along with this, I also bought another bag.  This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip. I’m inspired by @Sunshine mama and will need to do some magic to dress it up when it arrives which is also making me happy. It will be a fun project and I’ll reveal before and after as soon as it’s done.
> 
> What the heck. I love bags! And, my current pace of 1-2 a year is very reasonable.


Congrats, it’s gorgeous!


----------



## lill_canele

More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 5359746
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5359745



Beautiful collection! Love your reissue!


----------



## 880

@Vintage Leather, I have the same regrets re buying and selling gucci, but ITA with @Cordeliere that resale value makes me choke
similarly, I’ve missed opportunities on the RdC bagonghi, on,y to see its resale price skyrocket
@afroken, I’ve tried to be a balenciaga city, but it never looked right on me; perhaps bc, to me, it best suits a different RTW aesthetic
@Sparkletastic, I agree with @Sunshine mama that the perforation makes this bag shine! I am so happy you got this! You deserve it!
@ElainePG, @Sparkletastic , i have a simple black cashmere sweater from my mom, that she must have gotten from my GM. It wears like iron and looks the same as when it was new.  Agree that new ones cannot compare.

thank you all who have complimented my @docride bag; the other bags; and, my paintings. The white was the bags original color, and as per much collaboration, we went for a scribbled erased effect which is most evident in my drawings


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I think you are one of your handmade one of kind bags because you are uniquely special and caring. You are the sum of your many experiences, which took time to create.



Yes! Exactly! Beautifully said!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you. I have a great story to share about the Dior that just happened today. I was at London Heathrow waiting for a connection and I thought I'd bring the bag in to the Dior store there. The SA looked it over and said, "Oh yes, I love this collection." He went on to explain that the bag is satin on the outside and calf on the inside. He then offered to clean the bag for me even though he said it was clean--"Your a customer, after all." He wanted to shine it up. Ten minutes later, he came out and the bag was even more beautiful! He cleaned the leather inside the bag as well as the metallic satin, and assured me that the bag should hold up without much protection. He also gave me a new dustbag, a much nicer one than the original one I had. While I was waiting another SA offered me something to drink. I was very impressed with their service given that I wasn't in there to buy anything.



What a delightful story! I hope you have the best three weeks! Enjoy!


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I must admit that I am not quite able to answer the question as to what bag represents me the best.  I've enjoyed reading all the answers and I might just need to mull on it for a few more days before I can come up with an answer...


I’m so glad it’s not just me that can’t decide. 


Kimbashop said:


> Catching up on several days of being away from tpf, but I have a great excuse which is that I was preparing for a 3 month trip to the UK. I finally arrived today, with 8 hand bags! It has been so long since I have been out and about in actual clothes and nice bags that I couldn't resist taking so many.
> 
> I'm going to try to catch up here with a few posts. Black bag week is probably my favorite week because I just can't resist them. I will respond later to all of the eye candy I've seen along with my own collection.
> 
> @jblended, thank you for your thoughtful comments. You always share such wonderful insights and ideas.
> @Purses & Perfumes and @Katinahat, I love your Joules blazers.  They are so beautifully tailored and feminine.


Thanks, I do love a tailored jacket! 3 months of travel allows for lots of bags! Enjoy your trip! 


JenJBS said:


> I don't think this bag would fully represent you, but I think it fits your user name, since it's a purse shaped like a perfume bottle. Aspinal of London Sabine clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5359607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!    Great suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Great suggestions! It's fun how we think of specific bags for specific TPF members. TheBV  mini-Pouch perfectly fits the size and color ideas. I love the pics of the bags that you shared, representing you.


That’s one perfect perfume bag! 


More bags said:


> Wonderful black beauties. Your mini City just glows!
> 
> Such thoughtful descriptions. Your beaded Diorama is so special!
> 
> I love that you can have one perfect black bag - great choice!
> 
> All your black leather bags have wonderful leather. I am drawn to your backpack!


Thanks for your comments. I do love gorgeous thick leather. 


More bags said:


> My black bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Louis Vuitton Noir Epi Passy GM
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Louis Vuitton Noir Denim Neo Cabby MM
> Celine Black Medium Classic Box
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar O Case Double Pouch
> Vintage Coret Black Snakeskin Clutch (handed down from my MIL)
> Tory Burch Black Dena Foldover Messenger Bag
> 
> View attachment 5359746
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt
> Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calf Ruthenium Hardware
> Vintage Black Coret Snakeskin Clutch
> Chanel 15P Black Patent Coco Shine Small Flap
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet on Chain Gold Hardware
> Gucci Black Soho Disco
> 
> View attachment 5359745


It’s wonderful to see how you’ve changed your collection. I love the patent Chanel! Beautiful! 


jblended said:


> Trying to get caught up again and failing! This will be long- I'm sorry!
> Here we go!
> 
> 
> I'd love this! Get everyone on here together to have some much needed TLC!
> You've been through so much yourself, and that's something I'm really moved by when I'm on this thread.
> When I got hit by that car, the entire course of my life changed. I thought I'd never meet others who could fully understand the impact... only to find that we have another member on our thread who was also hit by a car and left with permanent injuries, yet another whose husband was hit by a car, and a third who was *this close* to being hit!
> And that's only on this thread, so imagine how many people are actually in this position. So my journey is shared by others and the depth of their understanding far surpasses what I could have imagined possible. It's unbelievable when you think about it.
> 
> Whenever I'm struggling and I share on here, I get such a wonderful outpouring of support that leaves me absolutely floored. I didn't know people could be this kind. Then I see others post that they are battling cancer, have lost loved ones, are awaiting heart surgery, have brain tumours...and they're all sharing here, too, because everyone is so kind and is willing to support whomever is struggling.
> This community is so wonderful and there's compassion right at the core of it. That's why we feel safe talking as we do. It's really quite amazing when you think about it.
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer to this for myself, which annoys me!
> But I will say that I instantly had answers for other members.
> @More bags is never just 1 bag. She is a bag with the perfect scarf pairing. Elegant.
> @JenJBS is her MJ Soiree. A petite pop! Understated but always sees a silver lining.
> @cowgirlsboots Is Dior. New Lock and Trailer trash both. Depending on her mood- dressed up or edgy.
> @880 is her Duret bag. It is the very representation of her style. Classic, timeless and neutral but with a personal twist in the Dalmation.
> @papertiger is synonymous with Gucci for me. I have no idea why. Just always is. The heritage or the signature twist of the house, maybe?
> @whateve should be vintage Coach, but I think is actually her MK with the contrast edge paint. Walking that line between classic and funky.
> @msd_bags Is her Panda to me. Again, not sure why. Soft puddle of leather. Gentle, perhaps?
> @dcooney4 Is not a bag, but a type specific type of leather to me. Pull up leather (used by GFG or PLG).
> 
> I'll stop now because I'm not playing the game by the rules, am I?
> 
> 
> Oh yes! The blues/purples in that one are Angelus paints. They're made for leather (and specifically used for painting shoes) so they'll withstand daily use without issue. If you think of the strain on shoes, with creases and folds in the leather around the toe box as we take steps- the paint doesn't crack there, so will not crack or peel on a bag.
> On average, bags I paint last 2 years without requiring any touch ups. That's with constant use and abuse. The paint lasts even longer on the bags I don't play with as often.
> 
> The green bag/shoe combo was my own mix of mica with sealant. I was experimenting and went nuts. I didn't expect it to last, but it's going strong (2 years now, I think?). You can see from the creases in the bag how much use it's getting. The leather is super soft and broken in now. That bag is my grab-and-go. I love the experimental shade of metallic sage green I got.
> 
> 
> I don't see this bag nearly enough but it is an absolute favourite of mine!
> 
> Never tire of this one. So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I want to blame social media!
> People are so used to seeing everyone's life play out on Insta that personal boundaries are no longer a thing. Everyone is in everyone else's business.
> 
> 
> Really hoping things look up for you soon! Please take care of yourself in the midst of it all.
> 
> My favourite of all the bags on TPF. Just a perfect match of person to bag.
> 
> 
> How wonderful! But please do be careful when you're out and about. The covid cases are insane right now. Denial (the current government/public approach) isn't exactly stopping the spread: 1 in 20 people currently tests positive.
> Hoping you're safe and have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> Oh yes, perfect! Just such a good fit for @Purses & Perfumes
> ______
> 
> Loving Black Bag week! The collections in here are stunning!


Such good information on how to paint bags and shoes. I’m not sure that I’m brave enough to try! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I agree. This thread is a little family. We all are different but we unite in our love of bags and our genuine care for each other.


Totally agree. 


ElainePG said:


> My two black bags, both a bit unusual.
> 
> *Mulburry Blenheim*. I know they have used this name for a different bag as well, but this is what it was called, when I purchased it from the SF boutique in 2014. I think the style only lasted about 5 minutes, and I may be the only person left in the U.S. to own one. But I adore it. Lightweight, holds a ton, interesting shape, the original postlock, and the front pocket holds my phone.
> View attachment 5359991
> 
> 
> *Cordé* evening bag, fabric body with lucite handle. original coin purse & mirror inside. I believe it's from the late 1940s.
> View attachment 5360000


I forgot you had this beautiful mulberry bag. I love seeing it. It’s such a lovely style.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> This does hold more that I would have imagined, given the dimensions.
> 
> Sorry to be dense, but what is "Caiman Croc" and in what way is it different that regular old "Croc"???
> 
> Also, am I remembering correctly that you bought this while you were on vacation? I've bought a few bags when we were out of town in SF (the Big City, for us!) and a few times I've regretted the purchases. Vacations get me all hyped up, and I tend to shop…


It does hold quite a bit! 
You are so sweet to remember when I bought this! I did buy it when we were in West Pal Beach, in January 2020 - 2 months before the world shut down. I posted a picture on that year’s thread… wow. So much has happened since then! 

The Caiman crocs are smaller than regular crocodiles so they have smaller and more even scales… which makes them more desirable.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> My two black bags, both a bit unusual.
> 
> *Mulburry Blenheim*. I know they have used this name for a different bag as well, but this is what it was called, when I purchased it from the SF boutique in 2014. I think the style only lasted about 5 minutes, and I may be the only person left in the U.S. to own one. But I adore it. Lightweight, holds a ton, interesting shape, the original postlock, and the front pocket holds my phone.
> View attachment 5359991
> 
> 
> *Cordé* evening bag, fabric body with lucite handle. original coin purse & mirror inside. I believe it's from the late 1940s.
> View attachment 5360000


These are both so beautiful, but the Cordé is stunning. 
(currently looking for an evening bag too… I’ll see if I can find something like this! )


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

Like @Jereni @Cookiefiend and @Purses & Perfumes I’ve been swamped lately too. So I’ll respond now while I have some time.

@Katinahat I don’t have a signature style. My default in cold weather used to be jeans, sweater, booties & a cute bag. Since working from home, it’s whatever is comfy.
@DME I don’t rotate clothe, only shoes. In a few weeks, the boots & booties will get put away & replaced with sneakers & sandals.
@Purses & Perfumes that was a lovely blazer you showed. Really liked how you paired it with the blue WOC.


----------



## baghabitz34

Bags I don’t count: My work bag. It’s a backpack used strictly for work & nothing else.


The little zippered pouch - it’s not a bag & I don’t use it as an SLG.
The Coach shoulder bag was a graduation gift from my sisters. Haven’t used it in years, but definitely not getting rid of it for sentimental reasons.


----------



## baghabitz34

@papertiger beautiful black bags! How cool the ship wheel opens the bag
@afroken twins on the Coach strap. Love the black on black Dreamer
@Katinahat your Mulberry bags are so lovely & really tempting me to buy one.
@whateve  the Marleigh. Still kicking myself I missed that one
@Sparkletastic love the Max Mara & the all black YSL


----------



## baghabitz34

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for everyone. If you were a bag which one would you be and why?
> 
> The bag doesn’t have to be one that you own.  But, please share a photo (your own or google) so we know what bag you’re discussing.





Cheating a little, but they are the same style bag. I would be a book tote. Not ‘lady like,’ but hold everything I need.
Can be very casual, like the MJ tote, to a little fancy, like the Fendi.
Can be inexpensive or a bit much.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5360329
> 
> Cheating a little, but they are the same style bag. I would be a book tote. Not ‘lady like,’ but hold everything I need.
> Can be very casual, like the MJ tote, to a little fancy, like the Fendi.
> Can be inexpensive or a bit much.



  love the definition of yourself as a bag, and completely in love with your FENDI wow.


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve got it! I’m my Mulberry Mini Quilted Cara.


As a pretty little backpack it is hardworking and practical but cares what it looks like and knows how to have fun It’s adaptable with a classy edge so caries over the shoulder or by hand when it wants to be chic. With touches like its lion charm inside it has hidden depths. Colourwise it’s a happy shade but sometimes feels a bit blue


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’ve got it! I’m my Mulberry Mini Quilted Cara.
> View attachment 5360407
> 
> As a pretty little backpack it is hardworking and practical but cares what it looks like and knows how to have fun It’s adaptable with a classy edge so caries over the shoulder or by hand when it wants to be chic. With touches like its lion charm inside it has hidden depths. Colourwise it’s a happy shade but sometimes feels a bit blue



Perfect!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful black bags, both past and present!
> I am curious as to what your thoughts are regarding the Celine box bag?  I have been looking at this bag off and on, especially in the dark green leather and would love to hear your views regarding the pros and cons of this bag.


Thank you P&P. The Celine Classic Box is lovely. Mine was in black box exterior (smooth leather). It is lined in lambskin (delicious.) It has a divided interior and is a small capacity bag, it fits less than you would think from the outside dimensions. Some people have mentioned issues with the clasps on the strap: getting their hair caught in the clasp, the metal edges of the clasps scratching them, or with older models, the clasp would pop open/not stay closed and the bag would drop to the ground. I didn’t have those issues.

I like the look of the bag on others. I found it is a bit boxy on me/not a great proportion with my height and frame - I’m short. 
I let it go in a bag purge following some excellent acquisitions in 2017. I was feeling guilty about the total number of bags in my closet and the total collection acquisition cost. It had small capacity for its size, a divided interior in a smallish bag, and overlapped in function with other bags I used more frequently.

The Amazone colour is beautiful. I recommend trying it on, if you’re able to get to a boutique, see how it looks on you (take photos) and check that it fits your essentials. I hope it helps. Good luck!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> Thank you P&P. The Celine Classic Box is lovely. Mine was in black box exterior (smooth leather). It is lined in lambskin (delicious.) It has a divided interior and is a small capacity bag, it fits less than you would think from the outside dimensions. Some people have mentioned issues with the clasps on the strap: getting their hair caught in the clasp, the metal edges of the clasps scratching them, or with older models, the clasp would pop open/not stay closed and the bag would drop to the ground. I didn’t have those issues.
> 
> I like the look of the bag on others. I found it is a bit boxy on me/not a great proportion with my height and frame - I’m short.
> I let it go in a bag purge following some excellent acquisitions in 2017. I was feeling guilty about the total number of bags in my closet and the total collection acquisition cost. It had small capacity for its size, a divided interior in a smallish bag, and overlapped in function with other bags I used more frequently.
> 
> The Amazone colour is beautiful. I recommend trying it on, if you’re able to get to a boutique, see how it looks on you (take photos) and check that it fits your essentials. I hope it helps. Good luck!


Thank you so much for this wonderfully detailed review.  Ah, divided interiors in a smaller sized bag may well be a deal breaker for me, sadly.  I am guessing it might be boxy on me as well in the medium size, but small size might be too small.  Hmmm... Great advice to try to get to a boutique and try it on.


Katinahat said:


> I’m so glad it’s not just me that can’t decide.
> 
> That’s one perfect perfume bag!


I saw that you made a decision and picked your Mulberry Cara.  Great choice -- such a beauty and I enjoyed reading your descriptions.

I decided to go look at the Sabine clutch to check out the dimensions, but did not see it on the Aspinal website.  @JenJBS, it looks like it might be discontinued.

@baghabitz34, thanks to you and @Kimbashop for the compliments on the blazer.  @baghabitz34, you have the most amazing collection of totes!  @Kimbashop, have a great trip -- three months is a nice long time, and do keep us posted on your shopping and travels.  Pictures welcome.


----------



## Jereni

Neither here nor there, but @Kimbashop I want to shamelessly hire you as a personal shopper and have you go to Aspinal and take pictures of all the pretties… lol.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> That Dior with the die is super cute!!!! What is it called? I also like the one in the shopping cart.



Thank-you! 
The dice bag goes by Gambler. It´s from 2004. The plain black version is the simplest. There are many other much bolder versions. There was a smaller model too. 






The bag in the shopping cart is a Delidior or Dior Delices bag from 2010. They were available with gold and silver hardware. Unfortunately the silver is harder to find and always a lot more expensive, so I settled for GHW both for my black and red of this bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought it!!!!
> 
> Chanel gold perforated lamb mini rectangular flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358902
> View attachment 5358898
> 
> My reasoning:
> • I’ve looked for the right gold bag for a decade. Too much longer and I’ll be a disgruntled ghost harrasing DD to buy one with her inheritance. LOL!
> • A gold bag was one of my 3 planned purchases for 2022.
> • I will use it a *lot*.
> • I searched “gold bag” on ebay,  Poshmark & Fashionphile and didn’t see any other bag I would want except for 2 other gold C minis that were 30 - 40% more than this one.
> • Chanel is only going to increase in price. I _choked_ on this pricing so, I really won’t want to buy when it’s even more expensive.
> • I know I’ll like the color combo and material because it’s the *exact* same as my C boy.
> • I can sell the Boy _(please make me. Lol!) _my to recoup the cost and maybe a little extra.
> 
> and…
> 
> • I simply wanted it.  2021 was a *craptastic* year for me. So, I get the bag.
> 
> I was making this harder than it needed to be. I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase. _Sheesh! __I don’t need to work so hard to justify being happy._
> 
> Along with this, I also bought another bag.  This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip. I’m inspired by @Sunshine mama and will need to do some magic to dress it up when it arrives which is also making me happy. It will be a fun project and I’ll reveal before and after as soon as it’s done.
> 
> What the heck. I love bags! And, my current pace of 1-2 a year is very reasonable.



Congratulations! I´m happy for you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> If I was a bag, I’d be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358914
> 
> 
> the Roberta di Camerino Bagonghi in the largest size. I actually do have one in my closet, but that’s a scary place. So the V&A collection is acting as a stand in.
> 
> It’s plush and soft, and pet-able, but doesn’t appreciate strangers touch. It’s often noticed, but seldom recognized. Luxurious but not ostentatious. Comfortable in a palace or school pickup line. Can carry a lot, but really shouldn’t because it’s bad for her. Surprisingly low maintenance as long as it is in a clean climate controlled area



....swoon... the Roberta di Camerino Bagonghi is one of my dream bags. One day...


----------



## DME

Paris Girl said:


> I love first class treatment! Mulberry sent me flowers annually for my birthday and I got special gifts at Christmas and Valentines Day. Yes, I was a good customer but it was nice getting treated like a queen.
> 
> I have never owned a Dior bag but I enjoyed your story. Not all premium brands would roll out the red carpet. I walked into Burberry in London to look at trench coats and the sales people were very rude. My hubby was going to buy me a trench for a milestone birthday and I wanted to try one on. Needless to say, they missed out on a sale. It was a totally different experience when I visited some other high end stores and speaks to how a company trains their employees in customer relations.



I’m sorry to hear that about Burberry. Was this the Knightsbridge location? I had such a fabulous time buying a trench there that I would definitely go back! It saddens me if it was the same location and you had such an awful experience…


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> The tote is quite small (8”w x 7”h x 3”d), and doesn’t have an interior pocket. It does come with a small zipped pouch though, but I don’t use it. It’s Caiman Croc, and lined in coated linen, the shoulder strap is not adjustable, but it quite long - I know you are tall too - I can carry it crossbody with no problems at all. It’s very easy to carry too as it’s super lightweight.
> I can carry my Mulberry wallet, small cosmetic pouch, epi-pen, phone, and keys easily. I was also able to fit my sunglasses case in, but I just got transition glasses and don’t need the space for that any longer - which is nice but now even my medium sized bags seem huge!
> View attachment 5359955
> 
> View attachment 5359952
> 
> View attachment 5359953
> 
> View attachment 5359954


Wow this really is my cup tea. Love the light lining and the size is perfect. Thank you for showing me what it can carry too. It really is fabulous.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> This does hold more that I would have imagined, given the dimensions.
> 
> Sorry to be dense, but what is "Caiman Croc" and in what way is it different that regular old "Croc"???
> 
> Also, am I remembering correctly that you bought this while you were on vacation? I've bought a few bags when we were out of town in SF (the Big City, for us!) and a few times I've regretted the purchases. Vacations get me all hyped up, and I tend to shop…


It is a type of crocodile. My brother had a caiman when we were kids.


----------



## Paris Girl

DME said:


> I’m sorry to hear that about Burberry. Was this the Knightsbridge location? I had such a fabulous time buying a trench there that I would definitely go back! It saddens me if it was the same location and you had such an awful experience…


It was the Regent Street location. I think the Knightsbridge store opened later after our visit. The whole experience was very odd.

Most stores are happy to take my money but I had one other weird experience. My sister and I were in a very unique handbag shop in Venice right before the pandemic and encountered a rude sales person. She didn’t like us picking up the handbags. They were out in the open, not behind glass or sales counter and no signs indicating no touching. For Pete’s sake! We wanted to look inside and try them on for size. Thank goodness that was a different trip or I’d start getting a complex!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> @cowgirlsboots Is Dior. New Lock and Trailer trash both. Depending on her mood- dressed up or edgy.


You nailed it!I literally am trailer trash- ask the people in this town. I´m sure lots of them remember that when we came here in 2008 it was in a 10meter trailer we parked in front of the house and soon added two smaller trailers. We lived in them for over 5 years. Some people would shout nasty comments from the street, others came to check whether we were still alive in the bad winters when the temperatures in the badly isolated vintage caravan would drop into minus degrees over night. I enjoyed living in a trailer.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> You nailed it!I literally am trailer trash- ask the people in this town. I´m sure lots of them remember that when we came here in 2008 it was in a 10meter trailer we parked in front of the house and soon added two smaller trailers. We lived in them for over 5 years. Some people would shout nasty comments from the street, others came to check whether we were still alive in the bad winters when the temperatures in the badly isolated vintage caravan would drop into minus degrees over night. I enjoyed living in a trailer.
> 
> View attachment 5360565
> View attachment 5360570


I love your style. I also think it is so cool that you live in an old train station.


----------



## dcooney4

My blacks at the moment. 
1. PLG mini Crossbody 
2. Marc Jacobs 
3. Mz Wallace Paige
4. Gucci 
5. Tori Burch 
6. Madewell lg camera bag 
7. Mz Wallace Small Crosby 
8. PLG small zip tote
9. Evening bag
Some won’t be staying but for now this is my blacks.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Some people would shout nasty comments from the street, others came to check whether we were still alive in the bad winters when the temperatures in the badly isolated vintage caravan would drop into minus degrees over night. I enjoyed living in a trailer.


I'm glad some people were kind enough to consider your safety during the freezing winters. I'm cold just looking at those pictures! 


dcooney4 said:


> I also think it is so cool that you live in an old train station.


Agreed! 


dcooney4 said:


> Some won’t be staying but for now this is my blacks.


I'm drawn to that Madewell. I don't think I've seen it before. My kind of simple camera bag. 
May I ask, did you not have a black Mulberry small bucket bag? I adored that one... or was it blue?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Paris Girl said:


> I have never owned a Dior bag but I enjoyed your story. Not all premium brands would roll out the red carpet.


I have never bought a new Dior bag from the boutique and have only visited a Dior boutique once. It was the Champs Elysees boutique in Paris. A very lovely SA gave me a full shop tour, encouraged me to have a look at lots of bags and gave me the opportunity to try on the art bags while explaining their background stories to me. (She was amazed I knew them...) She gave me a perfect experience I´ll always be thankful for!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I'm glad some people were kind enough to consider your safety during the freezing winters. I'm cold just looking at those pictures!
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> I'm drawn to that Madewell. I don't think I've seen it before. My kind of simple camera bag.
> May I ask, did you not have a black Mulberry small bucket bag? I adored that one... or was it blue?





It is blue. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> You nailed it!I literally am trailer trash- ask the people in this town. I´m sure lots of them remember that when we came here in 2008 it was in a 10meter trailer we parked in front of the house and soon added two smaller trailers. We lived in them for over 5 years. Some people would shout nasty comments from the street, others came to check whether we were still alive in the bad winters when the temperatures in the badly isolated vintage caravan would drop into minus degrees over night. I enjoyed living in a trailer.
> 
> View attachment 5360565
> View attachment 5360570



Is one of those buildings your house?   I remember that in a prior post you said you live in a house with one stove for heating.  @*dcooney4* said you live in an old train station.  I am sure this is a really interesting story.  Can you share? I love old buildings.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought it!!!!
> 
> Chanel gold perforated lamb mini rectangular flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358902
> View attachment 5358898
> 
> My reasoning:
> • I’ve looked for the right gold bag for a decade. Too much longer and I’ll be a disgruntled ghost harrasing DD to buy one with her inheritance. LOL!
> • A gold bag was one of my 3 planned purchases for 2022.
> • I will use it a *lot*.
> • I searched “gold bag” on ebay,  Poshmark & Fashionphile and didn’t see any other bag I would want except for 2 other gold C minis that were 30 - 40% more than this one.
> • Chanel is only going to increase in price. I _choked_ on this pricing so, I really won’t want to buy when it’s even more expensive.
> • I know I’ll like the color combo and material because it’s the *exact* same as my C boy.
> • I can sell the Boy _(please make me. Lol!) _my to recoup the cost and maybe a little extra.
> 
> and…
> 
> • I simply wanted it.  2021 was a *craptastic* year for me. So, I get the bag.
> 
> I was making this harder than it needed to be. I felt joyful & peaceful the minute I hit purchase. _Sheesh! __I don’t need to work so hard to justify being happy._
> 
> Along with this, I also bought another bag.  This one is a vintage bag from a luxury brand that isn’t heavily sought after so it cost almost zip. I’m inspired by @Sunshine mama and will need to do some magic to dress it up when it arrives which is also making me happy. It will be a fun project and I’ll reveal before and after as soon as it’s done.
> 
> What the heck. I love bags! And, my current pace of 1-2 a year is very reasonable.


Sorry I missed seeing your post. This Thread moves fast sometimes! Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection! I'm so glad you're feeling happy with the purchase.




Jereni said:


> Neither here nor there, but @Kimbashop I want to shamelessly hire you as a personal shopper and have you go to Aspinal and take pictures of all the pretties… lol.


Yes! Brilliant idea! 




cowgirlsboots said:


> I have never bought a new Dior bag from the boutique and have only visited a Dior boutique once. It was the Champs Elysees boutique in Paris. A very lovely SA gave me a full shop tour, encouraged me to have a look at lots of bags and gave me the opportunity to try on the art bags while explaining their background stories to me. (She was amazed I knew them...) She gave me a perfect experience I´ll always be thankful for!


What a delightful experience! How neat!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> My blacks at the moment.
> 1. PLG mini Crossbody
> 2. Marc Jacobs
> 3. Mz Wallace Paige
> 4. Gucci
> 5. Tori Burch
> 6. Madewell lg camera bag
> 7. Mz Wallace Small Crosby
> 8. PLG small zip tote
> 9. Evening bag
> Some won’t be staying but for now this is my blacks.


I love how you have a variety of brands. They are all so different from each other.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> @More bags is never just 1 bag. She is a bag with the perfect scarf pairing. Elegant.


It’s wonderful to have you back and posting on the thread. You are incredibly thoughtful and insightful - thank you for your kind words @jblended. 

I agree 100% with your comments above, I struggled to choose one bag that best represents me!
*My evolution/favourite bags to represent me:*
1) My all time favourite bag is my black Reissue 226 - understated, classic colour, versatile carry options (shoulder bag, crossbody, crook of arm), fits what I carry on a daily basis, goes with everything I wear, day to night, ticks all the boxes for me.  >> understated classic
2) A couple of years ago, @Sparkletastic asked us to share what bag ”is most like me,” I chose my Etain Bolide 31 - clean lines, classic shape, great neutral colour, great leather, spacious, versatile day bag, top handle and a strap, under the radar, great for work and the weekend, goes with everything I wear.  >> dependable elegance
3) Colour with a bit of flair, today, I’m going with my Small Burgundy Coco Lizard Handle - I love dark red to burgundy, top handle and a strap, fits what I carry even with a divided interior (I’m adaptable), versatile carry options (shoulder, crossbody, handheld), casual to dressy, coordinates with my wardrobe. I love the way I feel when I carry this bag.  >> versatile confidence (she can stand on her own feet) 

*Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware*



*Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW*



*Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle*


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Thank you so much @More bags !  I love your black bags;  I’m also a fan of Coret


Thank you @880! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Yum yum yumsters!!!!


Thanks @Sparkletastic! 


dcooney4 said:


> Simply Stunning!


Thank you so much @dcooney4!  


Cookiefiend said:


> wow… another beautifully curated collection!


Thanks Cookie! 


Jereni said:


> Love your black bag collection, I like how it’s a curated set of different shapes which serve different purposes.


Thank you  


lill_canele said:


> Beautiful collection! Love your reissue!


Thanks @lill_canele she’s one of my favourites!


Katinahat said:


> It’s wonderful to see how you’ve changed your collection. I love the patent Chanel! Beautiful!


Thank you @Katinahat!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> My two black bags, both a bit unusual.
> 
> *Mulburry Blenheim*. I know they have used this name for a different bag as well, but this is what it was called, when I purchased it from the SF boutique in 2014. I think the style only lasted about 5 minutes, and I may be the only person left in the U.S. to own one. But I adore it. Lightweight, holds a ton, interesting shape, the original postlock, and the front pocket holds my phone.
> View attachment 5359991
> 
> 
> *Cordé* evening bag, fabric body with lucite handle. original coin purse & mirror inside. I believe it's from the late 1940s.
> View attachment 5360000


Beautiful black bags, the Corde is stunning!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5360329
> 
> Cheating a little, but they are the same style bag. I would be a book tote. Not ‘lady like,’ but hold everything I need.
> Can be very casual, like the MJ tote, to a little fancy, like the Fendi.
> Can be inexpensive or a bit much.


Great totes and description- the Fendi is amazing!


Katinahat said:


> I’ve got it! I’m my Mulberry Mini Quilted Cara.
> View attachment 5360407
> 
> As a pretty little backpack it is hardworking and practical but cares what it looks like and knows how to have fun It’s adaptable with a classy edge so caries over the shoulder or by hand when it wants to be chic. With touches like its lion charm inside it has hidden depths. Colourwise it’s a happy shade but sometimes feels a bit blue


100% - great choice!


dcooney4 said:


> My blacks at the moment.
> 1. PLG mini Crossbody
> 2. Marc Jacobs
> 3. Mz Wallace Paige
> 4. Gucci
> 5. Tori Burch
> 6. Madewell lg camera bag
> 7. Mz Wallace Small Crosby
> 8. PLG small zip tote
> 9. Evening bag
> Some won’t be staying but for now this is my blacks.


Wonderful black bags dc - I like the Gucci with this version of the logo.

@Kimbashop have a wonderful trip - three months, that’s awesome!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you so much for this wonderfully detailed review. Ah, divided interiors in a smaller sized bag may well be a deal breaker for me, sadly. I am guessing it might be boxy on me as well in the medium size, but small size might be too small. Hmmm... Great advice to try to get to a boutique and try it on.


The other Celine I’ve been looking at online is the Medium Triomphe - it is beautiful in Amazone and Tan, Natural Calfskin.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> It’s wonderful to have you back and posting on the thread.





More bags said:


> I agree 100% with your comments above, I struggled to choose one bag that best represents me!


It's awesome that people agree with my picks for them! 

This was such a fun exercise @Sparkletastic! It's been great seeing everyone's reflections and choices.


More bags said:


> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW


Oooh that scarf! Would you tell me about it? It's 'stop-me-in-my-tracks' gorgeous!


----------



## afroken

cowgirlsboots said:


> I have never bought a new Dior bag from the boutique and have only visited a Dior boutique once. It was the Champs Elysees boutique in Paris. A very lovely SA gave me a full shop tour, encouraged me to have a look at lots of bags and gave me the opportunity to try on the art bags while explaining their background stories to me. (She was amazed I knew them...) She gave me a perfect experience I´ll always be thankful for!


I had the exact same experience but at a Gucci boutique. I just walked in to look around and a very kind SA took me around the entire store, gave me background stories and let me try on different bags and accessories, even though I told him I didn’t intend on buying anything! He even offered champagne and snacks. Most wonderful experience I had in a store.

My worst shopping experience was at Holt Renfrew (Canadian version of bergdorf goodman). I was checking out new perfumes at the Jo Malone counter and the SA kept rolling her eyes and putting on an air of impatience. I asked for a sample of a perfume, which I know they give out, and she sprayed like half a drop into the perfume sample bottle. I did end up buying the perfume but not from that location. I’m not about to spend money on bad experiences, or have my purchases connected with bad memories.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> When I think of you I think of three of your bags. Mainly an amazing ferragamo purple bag on a wooden stool. But I also think of your givenchy Antigona Oil slick bag that I seem to recall you said was too heavy or bulky. And a tiny BV pouch that I thought you said was too small but you’d carry it for church.
> 
> they’re in my head, just like @papertiger ’s python, or @cowgirlsboots leopard and red patent dior.
> 
> The bag that is most me is a bag that’s been roundly criticized by some TPFers (I think idea and execution — or at least my depicti9n of it in photos — offended their sensibilities, lol)   It’s a custom @docride painted bag that echoes a line of five large paintings that I did mid Covid year.
> 
> @docride also did a custom HAC for me in metallic gunmetal gray that was me for many years.
> 
> My most recent me bag was my custom bag, hand stitched by Duret, made of Buffalo Dalmatian, but since I only chose the hide and Duret chose everything else, perhaps it’s mainly him
> 
> My favorite bag Is my black and white Stephen sprouse long alma, which I almost never wear 1. For fear of getting something on it, and 2. Bc it’s a strong graphic, and my RTW style is already quite busy.
> 
> View attachment 5359588
> View attachment 5359595
> View attachment 5359589
> View attachment 5359592
> 
> View attachment 5359593
> View attachment 5359585
> View attachment 5359586
> View attachment 5359597


Love the Alma . You paintings have such a mood to them. Very Cool!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> My blacks at the moment.
> 1. PLG mini Crossbody
> 2. Marc Jacobs
> 3. Mz Wallace Paige
> 4. Gucci
> 5. Tori Burch
> 6. Madewell lg camera bag
> 7. Mz Wallace Small Crosby
> 8. PLG small zip tote
> 9. Evening bag
> Some won’t be staying but for now this is my blacks.


Wow! Is one a favorite, and do you which are on the chopping block? 


More bags said:


> It’s wonderful to have you back and posting on the thread. You are incredibly thoughtful and insightful - thank you for your kind words @jblended.
> 
> I agree 100% with your comments above, I struggled to choose one bag that best represents me!
> *My evolution/favourite bags to represent me:*
> 1) My all time favourite bag is my black Reissue 226 - understated, classic colour, versatile carry options (shoulder bag, crossbody, crook of arm), fits what I carry on a daily basis, goes with everything I wear, day to night, ticks all the boxes for me.  >> understated classic
> 2) A couple of years ago, @Sparkletastic asked us to share what bag ”is most like me,” I chose my Etain Bolide 31 - clean lines, classic shape, great neutral colour, great leather, spacious, versatile day bag, top handle and a strap, under the radar, great for work and the weekend, goes with everything I wear.  >> dependable elegance
> 3) Colour with a bit of flair, today, I’m going with my Small Burgundy Coco Lizard Handle - I love dark red to burgundy, top handle and a strap, fits what I carry even with a divided interior (I’m adaptable), versatile carry options (shoulder, crossbody, handheld), casual to dressy, coordinates with my wardrobe. I love the way I feel when I carry this bag.  >> versatile confidence (she can stand on her own feet)
> 
> *Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware*
> View attachment 5360653
> 
> 
> *Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW*
> View attachment 5360654
> 
> 
> *Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle*
> View attachment 5360655


Such gorgeous choices, and I love these jewel toned scarves you’ve paired them with!


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> It's awesome that people agree with my picks for them!
> 
> This was such a fun exercise @Sparkletastic! It's been great seeing everyone's reflections and choices.
> 
> Oooh that scarf! Would you tell me about it? It's 'stop-me-in-my-tracks' gorgeous!


That scarf is Hermes Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm in Marine/Parme/Mauve by Annie Favre. It is one of my favourites, and most frequently worn scarves. Also, the scarf I wore yesterday.  @ElainePG is my scarf twin on this one and she shares this scarf in her avatar pic. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Wow! Is one a favorite, and do you which are on the chopping block?
> 
> Such gorgeous choices, and I love these jewel toned scarves you’ve paired them with!


Thank you Cookie, the scarf compliments mean a lot to me coming from you. Yes, I am a fan of jewel toned scarves - I remember you had expressed that in a previous comment, last year? It fits me to a T.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow! Is one a favorite, and do you which are on the chopping block?
> 
> Such gorgeous choices, and I love these jewel toned scarves you’ve paired them with!


At the moment I have the New Mz Crosby and the evening bag listed. I bought it to get the three gorgeous straps but I never end up wearing it. I tend to grab the Madewell because the hardware goes with all my other spare straps.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> That scarf is Hermes Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm in Marine/Parme/Mauve by Annie Favre. It is one of my favourites, and most frequently worn scarves. Also, the scarf I wore yesterday.  @ElainePG is my scarf twin on this one and she shares this scarf in her avatar pic.
> 
> Thank you Cookie, the scarf compliments mean a lot to me coming from you. Yes, I am a fan of jewel toned scarves - I remember you had expressed that in a previous comment, last year? It fits me to a T.


Your bag , scarfs and pen combo’s are  to die for.


----------



## dcooney4

I picked this up for a pop of color on a  rainy day. I would not wear this regularly. My friend suggested one to me a while ago. My question do I count it as a bag or in the sport/ travel? Usually I would count it in bags but the color is super bright and not something I would wear on a regular basis.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I picked this up for a pop of color on a  rainy day. I would not wear this regularly. My friend suggested one to me a while ago. My question do I count it as a bag or in the sport/ travel? Usually I would count it in bags but the color is super bright and not something I would wear on a regular basis.


I love that color! I would wear it often. How different we are! I have a few bags I only carry in the rain. I count them in my bags but maybe I shouldn't. It rarely rains here. It's really up to you. If you aren't going to put it in regular rotation, it could go in another category.


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I picked this up for a pop of color on a  rainy day. I would not wear this regularly. My friend suggested one to me a while ago. My question do I count it as a bag or in the sport/ travel? Usually I would count it in bags but the color is super bright and not something I would wear on a regular basis.


That’s a great color. If you will use it as a bag then I’d count it as a bag. It’s just like with straw bags, we can’t use those in the rain but we’d still count them in our collections.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I love that color! I would wear it often. How different we are! I have a few bags I only carry in the rain. I count them in my bags but maybe I shouldn't. It rarely rains here. It's really up to you. If you aren't going to put it in regular rotation, it could go in another category.


What colors would you wear this with? My friend says she wears hers often. Maybe I will count it as a regular bag and if I don’t reach for it I can always switch it to the travel group later. I like the color I am just not used to very bright colors.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> My two black bags, both a bit unusual.
> 
> *Mulburry Blenheim*. I know they have used this name for a different bag as well, but this is what it was called, when I purchased it from the SF boutique in 2014. I think the style only lasted about 5 minutes, and I may be the only person left in the U.S. to own one. But I adore it. Lightweight, holds a ton, interesting shape, the original postlock, and the front pocket holds my phone.
> View attachment 5359991
> 
> 
> *Cordé* evening bag, fabric body with lucite handle. original coin purse & mirror inside. I believe it's from the late 1940s.
> View attachment 5360000



2 absolute beauties that are forever!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> My blacks at the moment.
> 1. PLG mini Crossbody
> 2. Marc Jacobs
> 3. Mz Wallace Paige
> 4. Gucci
> 5. Tori Burch
> 6. Madewell lg camera bag
> 7. Mz Wallace Small Crosby
> 8. PLG small zip tote
> 9. Evening bag
> Some won’t be staying but for now this is my blacks.



Sleek, classic, useful, a beautiful array of black


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> It’s wonderful to have you back and posting on the thread. You are incredibly thoughtful and insightful - thank you for your kind words @jblended.
> 
> I agree 100% with your comments above, I struggled to choose one bag that best represents me!
> *My evolution/favourite bags to represent me:*
> 1) My all time favourite bag is my black Reissue 226 - understated, classic colour, versatile carry options (shoulder bag, crossbody, crook of arm), fits what I carry on a daily basis, goes with everything I wear, day to night, ticks all the boxes for me.  >> understated classic
> 2) A couple of years ago, @Sparkletastic asked us to share what bag ”is most like me,” I chose my Etain Bolide 31 - clean lines, classic shape, great neutral colour, great leather, spacious, versatile day bag, top handle and a strap, under the radar, great for work and the weekend, goes with everything I wear.  >> dependable elegance
> 3) Colour with a bit of flair, today, I’m going with my Small Burgundy Coco Lizard Handle - I love dark red to burgundy, top handle and a strap, fits what I carry even with a divided interior (I’m adaptable), versatile carry options (shoulder, crossbody, handheld), casual to dressy, coordinates with my wardrobe. I love the way I feel when I carry this bag.  >> versatile confidence (she can stand on her own feet)
> 
> *Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware*
> View attachment 5360653
> 
> 
> *Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW*
> View attachment 5360654
> 
> 
> *Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle*
> View attachment 5360655



There is an elegant and practical commonality running through all 3 choices. 

Each one a classic but very special, nothing common about any


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> I had the exact same experience but at a Gucci boutique. I just walked in to look around and a very kind SA took me around the entire store, gave me background stories and let me try on different bags and accessories, even though I told him I didn’t intend on buying anything! He even offered champagne and snacks. Most wonderful experience I had in a store.
> 
> My worst shopping experience was at Holt Renfrew (Canadian version of bergdorf goodman). I was checking out new perfumes at the Jo Malone counter and the SA kept rolling her eyes and putting on an air of impatience. I asked for a sample of a perfume, which I know they give out, and she sprayed like half a drop into the perfume sample bottle. I did end up buying the perfume but not from that location. I’m not about to spend money on bad experiences, or have my purchases connected with bad memories.



I'm loving (love-eyes) the Gucci experience 

Not so much the beach with the attitude


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> When I think of you I think of three of your bags. Mainly an amazing ferragamo purple bag on a wooden stool. But I also think of your givenchy Antigona Oil slick bag that I seem to recall you said was too heavy or bulky. And a tiny BV pouch that I thought you said was too small but you’d carry it for church.
> 
> they’re in my head, just like @papertiger ’s python, or @cowgirlsboots leopard and red patent dior.
> 
> The bag that is most me is a bag that’s been roundly criticized by some TPFers (I think idea and execution — or at least my depicti9n of it in photos — offended their sensibilities, lol)   It’s a custom @docride painted bag that echoes a line of five large paintings that I did mid Covid year.
> 
> @docride also did a custom HAC for me in metallic gunmetal gray that was me for many years.
> 
> My most recent me bag was my custom bag, hand stitched by Duret, made of Buffalo Dalmatian, but since I only chose the hide and Duret chose everything else, perhaps it’s mainly him
> 
> My favorite bag Is my black and white Stephen sprouse long alma, which I almost never wear 1. For fear of getting something on it, and 2. Bc it’s a strong graphic, and my RTW style is already quite busy.
> 
> View attachment 5359588
> View attachment 5359595
> View attachment 5359589
> View attachment 5359592
> 
> View attachment 5359593
> View attachment 5359585
> View attachment 5359586
> View attachment 5359597



They are all unique, literally one of a kind (like you)


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I picked this up for a pop of color on a  rainy day. I would not wear this regularly. My friend suggested one to me a while ago. My question do I count it as a bag or in the sport/ travel? Usually I would count it in bags but the color is super bright and not something I would wear on a regular basis.



I would count it, lovely to have a good-for-rain bag that's such an amazing colour.


----------



## papertiger

Just my Evie today.

Nothing to report except work is killing me, happily, but I can hardly keep-up there, never mind this thread.

I seem to have relieved some of the pressure buying some horse-print silk pyjamas (75% off) which were on my list at Christmas but didn't get due to the price, another pure marino wool Summer sweater/jumper (it's a duplicate of one I just bought because I found I was wearing it so often) and a black/floral cotton velvet shirt dress which I'm going to wear closed with gold Dionysus boots (or green python ones) or open over my new black velvet trousers or YSL shorts, so I'm hoping it will be useful.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Sleek, classic, useful, a beautiful array of black


Thank you!


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> What colors would you wear this with? My friend says she wears hers often. Maybe I will count it as a regular bag and if I don’t reach for it I can always switch it to the travel group later. I like the color I am just not used to very bright colors.



I am a big fan of Lilly Pulitzer and this bag would go great with their prints! I could also imagine it with solid colors such as white and green.


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> That scarf is Hermes Le Jardin de la Maharani silk 90 cm in Marine/Parme/Mauve by Annie Favre. It is one of my favourites, and most frequently worn scarves. Also, the scarf I wore yesterday.  @ElainePG is my scarf twin on this one and she shares this scarf in her avatar pic.


Thank you very much! It's gorgeous! 
I should have figured it was the one in @ElainePG's avatar, since her avatar is amongst my favourites on tpf! It seems I always love this scarf when I see it.



dcooney4 said:


> What colors would you wear this with?


I'm with @whateve on this. This is my favourite shade of blue, in fact, and it is the colour I wear most often in my bags. For me, it goes with almost everything in my wardrobe. White, black, grey, other shades of blue! I find it complements the correct shade of purple and red easily. It can work well with yellow and orange too (though I don't wear those colours so I have not done that).
It's as neutral as black in my mind.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> What colors would you wear this with? My friend says she wears hers often. Maybe I will count it as a regular bag and if I don’t reach for it I can always switch it to the travel group later. I like the color I am just not used to very bright colors.


Others have already commented but I'll add my two cents. I think this would look wonderful with black, white and gray. It would also look great with all shades of pink and green. Even brown. And of course, denim.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> I am a big fan of Lilly Pulitzer and this bag would go great with their prints! I could also imagine it with solid colors such as white and green.





jblended said:


> Thank you very much! It's gorgeous!
> I should have figured it was the one in @ElainePG's avatar, since her avatar is amongst my favourites on tpf! It seems I always love this scarf when I see it.
> 
> 
> I'm with @whateve on this. This is my favourite shade of blue, in fact, and it is the colour I wear most often in my bags. For me, it goes with almost everything in my wardrobe. White, black, grey, other shades of blue! I find it complements the correct shade of purple and red easily. It can work well with yellow and orange too (though I don't wear those colours so I have not done that).
> It's as neutral as black in my mind.





whateve said:


> Others have already commented but I'll add my two cents. I think this would look wonderful with black, white and gray. It would also look great with all shades of pink and green. Even brown. And of course, denim.


Thank you all for your suggestions. It is odd I have no problems with color on a painting, but with clothing I always struggle.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> The other Celine I’ve been looking at online is the Medium Triomphe - it is beautiful in Amazone and Tan, Natural Calfskin.


Ha, ha, thanks, I did go check it out online.  I remember having some reservations about the hardware shape in the beginning, but I must admit it's growing on me.  Will try to get to the store at some point so I can try these on.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Others have already commented but I'll add my two cents. I think this would look wonderful with black, white and gray. It would also look great with all shades of pink and green. Even brown. And of course, denim.



 

Browns, cool or warm, taupes or rusts and tans would all look amazing


----------



## coffee2go

Hi there! I’ll be going to the NYC in a week, please help me pack  like which clothes is better to wear weather-wise in early April…I know the weather changes rapidly, like temperature drops from 68° to 32° in a day… so any tip from my fellow newyorkers will be appreciated 

I’ll definitely bring a trench, a Uniqlo sleeveless down jacket (great for keeping warm on windy days), a cardigan, a few scarfs (tbh I hate windy weather, so always wear a scarf or a turtleneck otherwise I feel very cold)… I’m still contemplating whether to bring my coat or a puffer jacket… and I’ll definitely bring a pair of sneakers and other comfortable shoes, since we’ll walking a ton! For bags, I think my Celine micro belt bag is a must, it’s secure and holds a lot; a Tumi backpack (so I can bring my laptop with me to the plane and it’s great for traveling)… and some smaller bag for going out like my Lanvin hobo bag (very discreet yet chic)… but I still have a few days to decide depending on the color palette

Also I remember there was a thread discussing whether it’s ok to bring luxury bags on a trip, but since the bags I’m bringing are quite discreet, like no big logo all over, so I hope I’ll be fine while sightseeing


----------



## coffee2go

Oh also if you know some great vintage/thrift shops in Manhattan or Brooklyn/Williamsburg, or in general, cool stores to check out like Kith or Dover Street, just drop a comment which ones are worth the visit! I obviously know about department stores like Macy’s, Bloomingdale’s, Bergdorf Goodman, Saks’, but would love to know other niche boutiques/stores. I also love bookshops, especially if they have cool fashion books! Thanks!


----------



## piperdog

This is not my only black bag, but I love the sheen of the leather in the indirect light on an overcast/rainy day. 90s Hermes Trim 38 in black Gulliver.


----------



## 880

coffee2go said:


> Hi there! I’ll be going to the NYC in a week, please help me pack  like which clothes is better to wear weather-wise in early April…I know the weather changes rapidly, like temperature drops from 68° to 32° in a day… so any tip from my fellow newyorkers will be appreciated
> 
> I’ll definitely bring a trench, a Uniqlo sleeveless down jacket (great for keeping warm on windy days), a cardigan, a few scarfs (tbh I hate windy weather, so always wear a scarf or a turtleneck otherwise I feel very cold)… I’m still contemplating whether to bring my coat or a puffer jacket… and I’ll definitely bring a pair of sneakers and other comfortable shoes, since we’ll walking a ton! For bags, I think my Celine micro belt bag is a must, it’s secure and holds a lot; a Tumi backpack (so I can bring my laptop with me to the plane and it’s great for traveling)… and some smaller bag for going out like my Lanvin hobo bag (very discreet yet chic)… but I still have a few days to decide depending on the color palette
> 
> Also I remember there was a thread discussing whether it’s ok to bring luxury bags on a trip, but since the bags I’m bringing are quite discreet, like no big logo all over, so I hope I’ll be fine while sightseeing



i‘ll be back in NYC in a few days and will check local weather for you, but what you chose sounds good 
if you layer, I don’t think you will need more than one coat, but it also depends on how long you are in NY
basically in terms of wardrobe, anything goes: designer RTW to athleisure to whatever you fancy that day 
I’ve been lazy and worn cross body bags quite a bit, and I carry a collapsible nylon bag (I get mine at Whole Foods) for purchases

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/10/13/style/vintage-shopping-nyc.html?referringSource=articleShare








						Best Williamsburg Thrift Stores ( & Williamsburg Vintage Shops) - Your Brooklyn Guide
					

All the best Williamsburg thrift stores & Williamsburg vintage shops, one of the best areas in NYC for vintage & consignment shopping!




					yourbrooklynguide.com
				












						Everything Fun You Can Do in NYC This Weekend
					

Plus salsa lessons, restaurant birthday parties, and a ski-themed party.




					www.thrillist.com
				




LES lower east side used to have plenty of cute shops, coffee houses, and laboratorio del gelato , and bars and restaurants, and generations old discount places, but I’m embarrassed to say, I haven’t been there since pre COVID


----------



## Sparkletastic

coffee2go said:


> Hi there! I’ll be going to the NYC in a week, please help me pack  like which clothes is better to wear weather-wise in early April…I know the weather changes rapidly, like temperature drops from 68° to 32° in a day… so any tip from my fellow newyorkers will be appreciated
> 
> I’ll definitely bring a trench, a Uniqlo sleeveless down jacket (great for keeping warm on windy days), a cardigan, a few scarfs (tbh I hate windy weather, so always wear a scarf or a turtleneck otherwise I feel very cold)… I’m still contemplating whether to bring my coat or a puffer jacket… and I’ll definitely bring a pair of sneakers and other comfortable shoes, since we’ll walking a ton! For bags, I think my Celine micro belt bag is a must, it’s secure and holds a lot; a Tumi backpack (so I can bring my laptop with me to the plane and it’s great for traveling)… and some smaller bag for going out like my Lanvin hobo bag (very discreet yet chic)… but I still have a few days to decide depending on the color palette
> 
> Also I remember there was a thread discussing whether it’s ok to bring luxury bags on a trip, but since the bags I’m bringing are quite discreet, like no big logo all over, so I hope I’ll be fine while sightseeing


I’m not a New Yorker but I’ve read that if it’s rainy make sure to have protective boots / shoes as the muck is pretty yucky.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ok. So, the gold mini came in and I’m… hmmmm….

The positive is that it’s the perfect size. I could wear it out and to some formal wear. Athe soft gold lambskin with the deeper gold hardware is perfect for my clothes and jewelry.

My problem is the condition. It looks wrinkled. All of my other Chanels despite a couple being almost 20 years old look pristine. I’m frustrated because the seller, Retyche, sent it in an envelope with one wrapping of bubble wrap - no box. This is after I called to make sure it had dust bag and box. They told me it had the C dustbag and would send it in a non branded box.

Is my eye too picky? I just can’t unsee the wrinkles.

Photo of  the bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



Photo with the Chanel Boy I already own  
	

		
			
		

		
	



I feel like I should return the new bag, sell my old one and return to my years long hunt. But, I don’t want to jump the gun. Thoughts?


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So, the gold mini came in and I’m… hmmmm….
> 
> The positive is that it’s the perfect size. I could wear it out and to some formal wear. Athe soft gold lambskin with the deeper gold hardware is perfect for my clothes and jewelry.
> 
> My problem is the condition. It looks wrinkled. All of my other Chanels despite a couple being almost 20 years old look pristine. I’m frustrated because the seller, Retyche, sent it in an envelope with one wrapping of bubble wrap - no box. This is after I called to make sure it had dust bag and box. They told me it had the C dustbag and would send it in a non branded box.
> 
> Is my eye too picky? I just can’t unsee the wrinkles.
> 
> Photo of  the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362148
> 
> Photo with the Chanel Boy I already own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362149
> 
> I feel like I should return the new bag, sell my old one and return to my years long hunt. But, I don’t want to jump the gun. Thoughts?



I honestly think it looks pretty good. I do see a bit of wrinkling, more heavily at the base but that may be because how the bag was stored. I don't think the wrinkles are so severe that they are like permanent creasing that cannot be undone. 
Maybe the leather is dry and it needs a bit of a refresh?


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So, the gold mini came in and I’m… hmmmm….
> 
> The positive is that it’s the perfect size. I could wear it out and to some formal wear. Athe soft gold lambskin with the deeper gold hardware is perfect for my clothes and jewelry.
> 
> My problem is the condition. It looks wrinkled. All of my other Chanels despite a couple being almost 20 years old look pristine. I’m frustrated because the seller, Retyche, sent it in an envelope with one wrapping of bubble wrap - no box. This is after I called to make sure it had dust bag and box. They told me it had the C dustbag and would send it in a non branded box.
> 
> Is my eye too picky? I just can’t unsee the wrinkles.
> 
> Photo of  the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362148
> 
> Photo with the Chanel Boy I already own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362149
> 
> I feel like I should return the new bag, sell my old one and return to my years long hunt. But, I don’t want to jump the gun. Thoughts?


Maybe it could be fixed. Sometimes wrinkles come out with steam. Or they may go away with use. Conditioning might help.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So, the gold mini came in and I’m… hmmmm….
> 
> The positive is that it’s the perfect size. I could wear it out and to some formal wear. Athe soft gold lambskin with the deeper gold hardware is perfect for my clothes and jewelry.
> 
> My problem is the condition. It looks wrinkled. All of my other Chanels despite a couple being almost 20 years old look pristine. I’m frustrated because the seller, Retyche, sent it in an envelope with one wrapping of bubble wrap - no box. This is after I called to make sure it had dust bag and box. They told me it had the C dustbag and would send it in a non branded box.
> 
> Is my eye too picky? I just can’t unsee the wrinkles.
> 
> Photo of  the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362148
> 
> Photo with the Chanel Boy I already own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362149
> 
> I feel like I should return the new bag, sell my old one and return to my years long hunt. But, I don’t want to jump the gun. Thoughts?


I hate to say this but for the price you should be jumping for you. Go with your gut.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m frustrated because the seller, Retyche, sent it in an envelope with one wrapping of bubble wrap - no box. This is after I called to make sure it had dust bag and box. They told me it had the C dustbag and would send it in a non branded box.



That is seriously frustrating.   Idiots.  Sorry this has spoiled your excitement.    I have no opinion about the keep or return issue.   But it sure does make the price harder to swallow.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So, the gold mini came in and I’m… hmmmm….
> 
> The positive is that it’s the perfect size. I could wear it out and to some formal wear. Athe soft gold lambskin with the deeper gold hardware is perfect for my clothes and jewelry.
> 
> My problem is the condition. It looks wrinkled. All of my other Chanels despite a couple being almost 20 years old look pristine. I’m frustrated because the seller, Retyche, sent it in an envelope with one wrapping of bubble wrap - no box. This is after I called to make sure it had dust bag and box. They told me it had the C dustbag and would send it in a non branded box.
> 
> Is my eye too picky? I just can’t unsee the wrinkles.
> 
> Photo of  the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362148
> 
> Photo with the Chanel Boy I already own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362149
> 
> I feel like I should return the new bag, sell my old one and return to my years long hunt. But, I don’t want to jump the gun. Thoughts?




I can definitely see where you would be disappointed. For that price, the seller should've definitely packaged the item meticulously. Since the box and dustbag weren't included you could definitely ask the seller and open a case as it technically wouldn't be as described.

For the wrinkling, as Whateve said, it may come out through additional conditioning and use.

In my experience, when an item is improperly packaged it tends to sour my general overview of the item. It took me three sellers to find my bigger Coach Soho flap. Sometimes it is better to continue holding off.

*I would return it. It's better to wait a little longer and get precisely what you ordered, despite the wrinkling appearing to be superficial. *


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I love that color! I would wear it often. How different we are! I have a few bags I only carry in the rain. I count them in my bags but maybe I shouldn't. It rarely rains here. It's really up to you. If you aren't going to put it in regular rotation, it could go in another category.




Interestingly enough I don't count my Longchamp tote nor my Kipling backpack in my collection due to their specific utilitarian usage.I wouldn't use them as anything besides their intended purposes.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So, the gold mini came in and I’m… hmmmm….
> 
> The positive is that it’s the perfect size. I could wear it out and to some formal wear. Athe soft gold lambskin with the deeper gold hardware is perfect for my clothes and jewelry.
> 
> My problem is the condition. It looks wrinkled. All of my other Chanels despite a couple being almost 20 years old look pristine. I’m frustrated because the seller, Retyche, sent it in an envelope with one wrapping of bubble wrap - no box. This is after I called to make sure it had dust bag and box. They told me it had the C dustbag and would send it in a non branded box.
> 
> Is my eye too picky? I just can’t unsee the wrinkles.
> 
> Photo of  the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362148
> 
> Photo with the Chanel Boy I already own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362149
> 
> I feel like I should return the new bag, sell my old one and return to my years long hunt. But, I don’t want to jump the gun. Thoughts?


oh boy...  I do see some wrinkles.
I am going to be of no help but:

1) It is something you have waited for and wanted for ages. You may wait ages for another to show up - it will definitely cost even more and might be unavailable in good condition. Try a corner with a drop of conditioner and see if it helps. If it does, keep it. 

2) It is not what you expected and you aren't thrilled. You should open a case as it wasn't as advertised - you didn't get your dust bag - and send it back. 

No help, I know. It's really up to you.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Oh my… I’ve been on a little bit of a search for a formal bag. My dress will either be black or gray and black, and I’d like a small (but phone and epi-pen must fit) and interesting bag that can fit on my lap during dinner as there will be no room to hang it on my chair.
I’ve found a cute burgundy Stuart Weiztman bag… but then I saw this last night:


Loeffler Randall, navy fur trim… it’s adorable!! I think I might have to get it!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my… I’ve been on a little bit of a search for a formal bag. My dress will either be black or gray and black, and I’d like a small (but phone and epi-pen must fit) and interesting bag that can fit on my lap during dinner as there will be no room to hang it on my chair.
> I’ve found a cute burgundy Stuart Weiztman bag… but then I saw this last night:
> View attachment 5362242
> 
> Loeffler Randall, navy fur trim… it’s adorable!! I think I might have to get it!


Imagine petting it while it sits on your lap! 

I really hate having my bag in my lap while I eat. I worry obsessively about dropping food on it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> Imagine petting it while it sits on your lap!
> 
> I really hate having my bag in my lap while I eat. I worry obsessively about dropping food on it.



It's like bringing an adorable fluffy companion wherever you go! For the people who cannot bare to leave their pets at home.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> Imagine petting it while it sits on your lap!
> 
> I really hate having my bag in my lap while I eat. I worry obsessively about dropping food on it.


Yeah.... I just went back and looked at it and thought "ooooo soft and fuzzy!", and then I thought "zomg - if I drop Oeufs en Meurette on it - I would die!"
So I went with a very cute navy velvet bucket bag - probably for the best!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Yeah.... I just went back and looked at it and thought "ooooo soft and fuzzy!", and then I thought "zomg - if I drop Oeufs en Meurette on it - I would die!"
> So I went with a very cute navy velvet bucket bag - probably for the best!


Sorry I talked you out of it! I'm looking forward to seeing your new bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Just bought myself some bamboo sheets, and it got me thinking. I think it's safe to say those of us on tPF are willing to splurge a bit on bags. What else do you splurge on? What do you save on? 

For me, sleep related stuff I will splurge on. Due to my horrendous insomnia (slept through the night 7 times in the last 19 years) I will spend on mattress/sheets/etc to try and help even a little. I'm also fairly willing to splurge on a perfume I love, and I spend more on decor than I probably should. 

Shoes are inbetween. It's so hard to find shoes that fit me well, that I don't tend to buy shoes very often. But when I find a pair that fits well, I'll buy a back up few pairs - splurge.

I save on my car. It runs well, it doesn't have to be brand new/sporty/expensive. I have very simple tastes in food, so that is another area when I tend to save instead of splurge. Clothes I also tend to save on. Make up is another area I generally save on - admittedly that is much easier since I have a close friend who does make up, and she generally gets me lovely make up for birthday and Christmas. Books I save on. I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a book. Used from Amazon is fine for me. 

What about you ladies/guys?


----------



## Sparkletastic

JenJBS said:


> Just bought myself some bamboo sheets, and it got me thinking. I think it's safe to say those of us on tPF are willing to splurge a bit on bags. What else do you splurge on? What do you save on?
> 
> For me, sleep related stuff I will splurge on. Due to my horrendous insomnia (slept through the night 7 times in the last 19 years) I will spend on mattress/sheets/etc to try and help even a little. I'm also fairly willing to splurge on a perfume I love, and I spend more on decor than I probably should.
> 
> Shoes are inbetween. It's so hard to find shoes that fit me well, that I don't tend to buy shoes very often. But when I find a pair that fits well, I'll buy a back up few pairs - splurge.
> 
> I save on my car. It runs well, it doesn't have to be brand new/sporty/expensive. I have very simple tastes in food, so that is another area when I tend to save instead of splurge. Clothes I also tend to save on. Make up is another area I generally save on - admittedly that is much easier since I have a close friend who does make up, and she generally gets me lovely make up for birthday and Christmas. Books I save on. I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a book. Used from Amazon is fine for me.
> 
> What about you ladies/guys?


SPLURGE/ 
• Home & home stuff (especially mattress, etc.)
• Jewelry
• Bags
• Vacations 
• Perfume (it’s so cheap relatively speaking - why not) 
• Some Shoes

MID RANGE:
• Other shoes
• Clothes
• Car
• Electronics

STARVE
E-ver-y thing else.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## lill_canele

whateve said:


> Imagine petting it while it sits on your lap!
> 
> I really hate having my bag in my lap while I eat. I worry obsessively about dropping food on it.



Haha, I have definitely dropped food on a bag when it was on my lap. It was a slice of meat from hot pot   Luckily the bag was a patent mock-croc leather so it was a very easy clean. Did make my heart stop for a moment though.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Just bought myself some bamboo sheets, and it got me thinking. I think it's safe to say those of us on tPF are willing to splurge a bit on bags. What else do you splurge on? What do you save on?
> 
> For me, sleep related stuff I will splurge on. Due to my horrendous insomnia (slept through the night 7 times in the last 19 years) I will spend on mattress/sheets/etc to try and help even a little. I'm also fairly willing to splurge on a perfume I love, and I spend more on decor than I probably should.
> 
> Shoes are inbetween. It's so hard to find shoes that fit me well, that I don't tend to buy shoes very often. But when I find a pair that fits well, I'll buy a back up few pairs - splurge.
> 
> I save on my car. It runs well, it doesn't have to be brand new/sporty/expensive. I have very simple tastes in food, so that is another area when I tend to save instead of splurge. Clothes I also tend to save on. Make up is another area I generally save on - admittedly that is much easier since I have a close friend who does make up, and she generally gets me lovely make up for birthday and Christmas. Books I save on. I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a book. Used from Amazon is fine for me.
> 
> What about you ladies/guys?


I blame my grandmother for my tastes because I splurge on everything. The best or nothing is my motto but that means I usually take a while to decide on things. Where I save is trips because I travel a lot for work so I don't really want to go anywhere when I'm off.


----------



## lill_canele

JenJBS said:


> Just bought myself some bamboo sheets, and it got me thinking. I think it's safe to say those of us on tPF are willing to splurge a bit on bags. What else do you splurge on? What do you save on?
> 
> For me, sleep related stuff I will splurge on. Due to my horrendous insomnia (slept through the night 7 times in the last 19 years) I will spend on mattress/sheets/etc to try and help even a little. I'm also fairly willing to splurge on a perfume I love, and I spend more on decor than I probably should.
> 
> Shoes are inbetween. It's so hard to find shoes that fit me well, that I don't tend to buy shoes very often. But when I find a pair that fits well, I'll buy a back up few pairs - splurge.
> 
> I save on my car. It runs well, it doesn't have to be brand new/sporty/expensive. I have very simple tastes in food, so that is another area when I tend to save instead of splurge. Clothes I also tend to save on. Make up is another area I generally save on - admittedly that is much easier since I have a close friend who does make up, and she generally gets me lovely make up for birthday and Christmas. Books I save on. I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a book. Used from Amazon is fine for me.
> 
> What about you ladies/guys?



- I splurge on RTW, not on basics I can get that at Uniqlo, but I do love RTW jackets/outwear, dresses, shorts, some tops and cardigans.
- Enjoy splurging on shoes but I like to keep a small core collection of black, white, and nude. Well, I think it's small (2 boots, 7 heels, 2 sneakers, 2 sandals)
- I splurge on skincare and make-up but I don't buy a ton of makeup or skincare. I like to stick with what works for me. My recent new-found skincare splurge has been facials, but that's once a month and I'd like to think of it as self-care in the long run.
- I like to go out to eat nice food at least once a month
- I spoil my dog  a ton! (lol) treats, toys, mini sofa for him, too many beds and dog clothes, doggy daycare so he can socialize and play with friends, you name it. I could have easily bought a Chanel CF with how much I spend on him. hah
- I'm not sure if I splurge on a car or not....I don't like buying brand new due to depreciation value, and am happy to buy 2nd-hand, but I do like german-made cars.
- I splurge on gifts. haha, I love buying family and friends gifts!

I like to save on:
- cleaning, I love to clean, so I take pride in cleaning the house lol, I full clean on a weekly basis.
- car wash, I enjoy washing my own car, we have a pressure washer at home for our cars and it's useful for the neighborhood.
- Manicure/pedicure, pandemic taught me how to do it at home and I enjoy painting my nails now
- Coffee, have a Breville at home, don't go out to buy coffee anymore


hmm, that's all I can think for now. 

Reminds me of this thread if you want to read more: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-do-you-hate-to-spend-money-on.916746/page-37#post-35057598


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> I blame my grandmother for my tastes because I splurge on everything. The best or nothing is my motto but that means I usually take a while to decide on things. Where I save is trips because I travel a lot for work so I don't really want to go anywhere when I'm off.



Haha, I blame my grandmother too! 
My father said I am very similar to her. She loved nice things and fine jewelry like me. She loved to dress well. 
Her eldest daughter (my Aunt) also is very into nice things, wears Chanel from head to toe (in the non-logo way), something I can only dream of now lol.


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> - I splurge on RTW, not on basics I can get that at Uniqlo, but I do love RTW jackets/outwear, dresses, shorts, some tops and cardigans.
> - Enjoy splurging on shoes but I like to keep a small core collection of black, white, and nude. Well, I think it's small (2 boots, 7 heels, 2 sneakers, 2 sandals)
> - I splurge on skincare and make-up but I don't buy a ton of makeup or skincare. I like to stick with what works for me. My recent new-found skincare splurge has been facials, but that's once a month and I'd like to think of it as self-care in the long run.
> - I like to go out to eat nice food at least once a month
> - I spoil my dog  a ton! (lol) treats, toys, mini sofa for him, too many beds and dog clothes, doggy daycare so he can socialize and play with friends, you name it. I could have easily bought a Chanel CF with how much I spend on him. hah
> - I'm not sure if I splurge on a car or not....I don't like buying brand new due to depreciation value, and am happy to buy 2nd-hand, but I do like german-made cars.
> - I splurge on gifts. haha, I love buying family and friends gifts!
> 
> I like to save on:
> - cleaning, I love to clean, so I take pride in cleaning the house lol, I full clean on a weekly basis.
> - car wash, I enjoy washing my own car, we have a pressure washer at home for our cars and it's useful for the neighborhood.
> - Manicure/pedicure, pandemic taught me how to do it at home and I enjoy painting my nails now
> - Coffee, have a Breville at home, don't go out to buy coffee anymore
> 
> 
> hmm, that's all I can think for now.
> 
> Reminds me of this thread if you want to read more: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-do-you-hate-to-spend-money-on.916746/page-37#post-35057598


With modern car reliability issues due to so many electronics and censors; the old adage of purchasing a low millage used car is becoming dangerous. Given value retention of used cars being at an all time high due to the chip shortage making things even worse. From my personal experience as soon as a German car is out of warranty you need to offload it like a burning hot potato.

As for pets, they are scary expensive and I avoid auditing myself out of fear.


----------



## dcooney4

dcooney4 said:


> I hate to say this but for the price you should be jumping for you. Go with your gut.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I like to spend where the money will make the most impact.

For example, clothes. I buy cheap t-shirts, casual clothes - and buy designer tailored pieces. A typical outfit - Levi jeans, $2 tshirt, Akris raw-silk jacket. Or, $2 tank top, Issy Mikayke silk skirt, Pucci chiffon scarf tied like a jacket. I will typically buy one to two pieces a year, but 


Car? I’d rather spend more to buy in a nice neighborhood where I work and every thing is in walking distance - and not pay for a car at all.

Furniture? Two or three solid pieces I keep for many decades. Bought pre-owned. But rugs? Good rugs are a major splurge of mine


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> With modern car reliability issues due to so many electronics and censors; the old adage of purchasing a low millage used car is becoming dangerous. Given value retention of used cars being at an all time high due to the chip shortage making things even worse. From my personal experience as soon as a German car is out of warranty you need to offload it like a burning hot potato.
> 
> As for pets, they are scary expensive and I avoid auditing myself out of fear.



Yes, very true. It's something my husband mentioned to me as well. He and his friends are into car mods and things like that. So when I got my used Mercedes, I told him and a friend the specs that I was looking for and my budget, and they found a decent one. But I'll need to offload it soon, maybe in a couple years. 

haha, and I want a 2nd pug too! Going to have to really cut my retail spending when we get the 2nd fur baby


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> I blame my grandmother for my tastes because I splurge on everything. The best or nothing is my motto but that means I usually take a while to decide on things. Where I save is trips because I travel a lot for work so I don't really want to go anywhere when I'm off.


Your grandmother sounds like a neat lady! That's great that your work pays for your traveling! That can save massive amounts of money over time!



lill_canele said:


> - I splurge on RTW, not on basics I can get that at Uniqlo, but I do love RTW jackets/outwear, dresses, shorts, some tops and cardigans.
> - Enjoy splurging on shoes but I like to keep a small core collection of black, white, and nude. Well, I think it's small (2 boots, 7 heels, 2 sneakers, 2 sandals)
> - I splurge on skincare and make-up but I don't buy a ton of makeup or skincare. I like to stick with what works for me. My recent new-found skincare splurge has been facials, but that's once a month and I'd like to think of it as self-care in the long run.
> - I like to go out to eat nice food at least once a month
> - I spoil my dog  a ton! (lol) treats, toys, mini sofa for him, too many beds and dog clothes, doggy daycare so he can socialize and play with friends, you name it. I could have easily bought a Chanel CF with how much I spend on him. hah
> - I'm not sure if I splurge on a car or not....I don't like buying brand new due to depreciation value, and am happy to buy 2nd-hand, but I do like german-made cars.
> - I splurge on gifts. haha, I love buying family and friends gifts!
> I like to save on:
> - cleaning, I love to clean, so I take pride in cleaning the house lol, I full clean on a weekly basis.
> - car wash, I enjoy washing my own car, we have a pressure washer at home for our cars and it's useful for the neighborhood.
> - Manicure/pedicure, pandemic taught me how to do it at home and I enjoy painting my nails now
> - Coffee, have a Breville at home, don't go out to buy coffee anymore


Sounds like you have a good balance! And self care is so important! Since your skin shows all the time, it seems like a very wise thing to splurge on.




Vintage Leather said:


> *I like to spend where the money will make the most impact.*


Very wise! I'm going to add this to my considerations when I spend money.





Sparkletastic said:


> SPLURGE/
> • Home & home stuff (especially mattress, etc.)
> • Jewelry
> • Bags
> • Vacations
> • Perfume (it’s so cheap relatively speaking - why not)
> • Some Shoes
> 
> MID RANGE:
> • Other shoes
> • Clothes
> • Car
> • Electronics
> 
> STARVE
> E-ver-y thing else.



Love your 'Starve' response! Glad I'm not the only one who splurges on Home stuff! 

Would love to have your input on our Perfume Chat thread! 





						Perfume Chat Thread
					

Thought it might be nice to have a Thread for us perfume lovers to chat about our favorite scents. To get us started... What are you favorite types of perfumes? For me it's gourmands, with florals second. Any favorite perfume design houses, or any you think are overrated? Or do you care more...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> As for pets, they are scary expensive and I avoid auditing myself out of fear.



Something tells me Luna is sitting there looking all cute and innocent...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Is one of those buildings your house?   I remember that in a prior post you said you live in a house with one stove for heating.  @*dcooney4* said you live in an old train station.  I am sure this is a really interesting story.  Can you share? I love old buildings.



Here´s our house. It´s an old train station, built in 1895. We live in the upstairs of the main building (where the windows are open) and have a stove for heating. 







The yard is really big. There´s the old freight station too and oposite to it a huge former grain storage building.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> It’s wonderful to have you back and posting on the thread. You are incredibly thoughtful and insightful - thank you for your kind words @jblended.
> 
> I agree 100% with your comments above, I struggled to choose one bag that best represents me!
> *My evolution/favourite bags to represent me:*
> 1) My all time favourite bag is my black Reissue 226 - understated, classic colour, versatile carry options (shoulder bag, crossbody, crook of arm), fits what I carry on a daily basis, goes with everything I wear, day to night, ticks all the boxes for me.  >> understated classic
> 2) A couple of years ago, @Sparkletastic asked us to share what bag ”is most like me,” I chose my Etain Bolide 31 - clean lines, classic shape, great neutral colour, great leather, spacious, versatile day bag, top handle and a strap, under the radar, great for work and the weekend, goes with everything I wear.  >> dependable elegance
> 3) Colour with a bit of flair, today, I’m going with my Small Burgundy Coco Lizard Handle - I love dark red to burgundy, top handle and a strap, fits what I carry even with a divided interior (I’m adaptable), versatile carry options (shoulder, crossbody, handheld), casual to dressy, coordinates with my wardrobe. I love the way I feel when I carry this bag.  >> versatile confidence (she can stand on her own feet)
> 
> *Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware*
> View attachment 5360653
> 
> 
> *Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW*
> View attachment 5360654
> 
> 
> *Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle*
> View attachment 5360655



Your bag-scarf-pen-photos are eyecandy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Just my Evie today.
> 
> Nothing to report except work is killing me, happily, but I can hardly keep-up there, never mind this thread.
> 
> I seem to have relieved some of the pressure buying some horse-print silk pyjamas (75% off) which were on my list at Christmas but didn't get due to the price, another pure marino wool Summer sweater/jumper (it's a duplicate of one I just bought because I found I was wearing it so often) and a black/floral cotton velvet shirt dress which I'm going to wear closed with gold Dionysus boots (or green python ones) or open over my new black velvet trousers or YSL shorts, so I'm hoping it will be useful.



Your purchases sound gorgeous! My fingertips long to touch the luxurious materials! And I´m green with envy for the boots!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So, the gold mini came in and I’m… hmmmm….
> 
> The positive is that it’s the perfect size. I could wear it out and to some formal wear. Athe soft gold lambskin with the deeper gold hardware is perfect for my clothes and jewelry.
> 
> My problem is the condition. It looks wrinkled. All of my other Chanels despite a couple being almost 20 years old look pristine. I’m frustrated because the seller, Retyche, sent it in an envelope with one wrapping of bubble wrap - no box. This is after I called to make sure it had dust bag and box. They told me it had the C dustbag and would send it in a non branded box.
> 
> Is my eye too picky? I just can’t unsee the wrinkles.
> 
> Photo of  the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362148
> 
> Photo with the Chanel Boy I already own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362149
> 
> I feel like I should return the new bag, sell my old one and return to my years long hunt. But, I don’t want to jump the gun. Thoughts?



Oh, I´m so sorry this happened to you! Careless packaging drives me mad! It might be excusable when the bag in question is from the lower end of the price scale from where I usually buy, but for your bag it´s totally out of the question to ship in an envelop and some bubble wrap! 
And yes, I see the wrinkles, especially next to your Boy they are obvious.
What a shame! I feel your disappointment. 
What are you going to do now?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Maybe it could be fixed. Sometimes wrinkles come out with steam. Or they may go away with use. Conditioning might help.



Steam is suggested regularly to get out wrinkles, but my belly wonders shouldn´t a bag that was in a pricerange that made Sparkle think twice be immaculate?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Just bought myself some bamboo sheets, and it got me thinking. I think it's safe to say those of us on tPF are willing to splurge a bit on bags. What else do you splurge on? What do you save on?
> 
> For me, sleep related stuff I will splurge on. Due to my horrendous insomnia (slept through the night 7 times in the last 19 years) I will spend on mattress/sheets/etc to try and help even a little. I'm also fairly willing to splurge on a perfume I love, and I spend more on decor than I probably should.
> 
> Shoes are inbetween. It's so hard to find shoes that fit me well, that I don't tend to buy shoes very often. But when I find a pair that fits well, I'll buy a back up few pairs - splurge.
> 
> I save on my car. It runs well, it doesn't have to be brand new/sporty/expensive. I have very simple tastes in food, so that is another area when I tend to save instead of splurge. Clothes I also tend to save on. Make up is another area I generally save on - admittedly that is much easier since I have a close friend who does make up, and she generally gets me lovely make up for birthday and Christmas. Books I save on. I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a book. Used from Amazon is fine for me.
> 
> What about you ladies/guys?



SPLURGE:
• vintage clothes, shoes, bags
• Dior bags
• shoes... not because the individual pairs are highly expensive- most of them are second hand- but because of the sheer number
• visits to my older children
• presents to my children
• beautiful "stuff" that makes my heart sing, collectibles of all sorts...


MID RANGE:
• holidays
• modern clothes


STARVE:
car, household expenses, home decor, tech...

PS: I simply had to steal the headlines...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> Good rugs are a major splurge of mine


My Mum loved rugs and within her means splurged on them. I love them too.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> SPLURGE:
> • vintage clothes, shoes, bags
> • Dior bags
> • shoes... not because the individual pairs are highly expensive- most of them are second hand- but because of the sheer number
> • visits to my older children
> • presents to my children
> • beautiful "stuff" that makes my heart sing, collectibles of all sorts...
> 
> 
> MID RANGE:
> • holidays
> • modern clothes
> 
> 
> STARVE:
> car, household expenses, home decor, tech...
> 
> PS: I simply had to steal the headlines...



These totally fit what I know of you!


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s our house. It´s an old train station, built in 1895. We live in the upstairs of the main building (where the windows are open) and have a stove for heating.
> 
> View attachment 5362556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362557
> 
> 
> The yard is really big. There´s the old freight station too and oposite to it a huge former grain storage building.
> 
> View attachment 5362550


My grandparents and my father both worked for railroads their whole life.  I have an appreciation for the wood in railroad built ins--lots of heavy oak.   Is your place mostly one big room or several smaller rooms?


----------



## Jereni

coffee2go said:


> Hi there! I’ll be going to the NYC in a week, please help me pack  like which clothes is better to wear weather-wise in early April…I know the weather changes rapidly, like temperature drops from 68° to 32° in a day… so any tip from my fellow newyorkers will be appreciated
> 
> I’ll definitely bring a trench, a Uniqlo sleeveless down jacket (great for keeping warm on windy days), a cardigan, a few scarfs (tbh I hate windy weather, so always wear a scarf or a turtleneck otherwise I feel very cold)… I’m still contemplating whether to bring my coat or a puffer jacket… and I’ll definitely bring a pair of sneakers and other comfortable shoes, since we’ll walking a ton! For bags, I think my Celine micro belt bag is a must, it’s secure and holds a lot; a Tumi backpack (so I can bring my laptop with me to the plane and it’s great for traveling)… and some smaller bag for going out like my Lanvin hobo bag (very discreet yet chic)… but I still have a few days to decide depending on the color palette
> 
> Also I remember there was a thread discussing whether it’s ok to bring luxury bags on a trip, but since the bags I’m bringing are quite discreet, like no big logo all over, so I hope I’ll be fine while sightseeing



Exciting trip! Your packing plans sound good to me. I used my Celine belt on a trip recently and it worked really well. I hope you have good weather while you are there. We are going up to NYC in early April also.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Just bought myself some bamboo sheets, and it got me thinking. I think it's safe to say those of us on tPF are willing to splurge a bit on bags. What else do you splurge on? What do you save on?
> 
> For me, sleep related stuff I will splurge on. Due to my horrendous insomnia (slept through the night 7 times in the last 19 years) I will spend on mattress/sheets/etc to try and help even a little. I'm also fairly willing to splurge on a perfume I love, and I spend more on decor than I probably should.
> 
> Shoes are inbetween. It's so hard to find shoes that fit me well, that I don't tend to buy shoes very often. But when I find a pair that fits well, I'll buy a back up few pairs - splurge.
> 
> I save on my car. It runs well, it doesn't have to be brand new/sporty/expensive. I have very simple tastes in food, so that is another area when I tend to save instead of splurge. Clothes I also tend to save on. Make up is another area I generally save on - admittedly that is much easier since I have a close friend who does make up, and she generally gets me lovely make up for birthday and Christmas. Books I save on. I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a book. Used from Amazon is fine for me.
> 
> What about you ladies/guys?



I'm always looking at price tags and looking for bargains, so splurging isn't completely in my nature.  One person's splurge is another person's normal.
SPLURGE
furniture - if you get good stuff it can last more than a lifetime. We have a custom made 10 foot long solid wood dining table that is made with boards as long as the table (no leaf). It and the matching chairs were very expensive.
We just remodeled our kitchen, and while I didn't pick the most expensive stuff, I picked really nice higher end appliances and materials. I didn't want to not get exactly what I wanted because I was trying to save money. I didn't spend more than I needed to get what I wanted - the tile I picked for the backsplash was one of the cheapest you can get.
Our mattress was custom made.
Our down comforter was $2000 several years ago.
We've had most of our furniture for over 30 years.
We have a leather recliner we bought in 1986 that we just ordered parts for. It supposedly has a lifetime warranty but they aren't honoring it anymore. DH would rather get it repaired than get a new one because we know the new one won't be as good quality, especially the leather.
Candy and chocolate
Doors! DH just had a couple of our doors replaced and bought the best ones he could find. He hates when things are flimsy, so these are really solid. He also has had our gate replaced several times. This last time I think it is going to last. It's really solid. It's redwood with a metal frame.


MID RANGE
hotels - we started staying in Marriotts years ago because of the no smoking policy, and we haven't stopped. Usually we stay at their cheaper line, Fairfield.
food - I love to eat out. We love ethnic food which is usually cheaper than fancy restaurants but we'll pay whatever it costs to get what we want, so this could be considered a splurge. For cooking, I like the best ingredients. I don't normally buy really expensive prime cuts of meat to cook only because I'm afraid I'll ruin them; if I'm paying that much I'd rather go to a restaurant where I can send it back if they don't do it right.
shoes - I have a hard to fit foot.
car - we buy cars new and use them until they fall apart.
electronics - researching this category makes my eyes roll back into my head. I hate thinking about it. I just want them to work right out of the box.
bags - I came to the realization a few months ago that I am more comfortable paying less than $500 or so for a bag. Anything over that and I'm too nervous to enjoy it.
most clothes - I would rather have a lot of mid-range items than just a few of super high quality. I shop from mall brands - Gap, Banana Republic, Ann Taylor, Nordstrom, Dillards, etc. I buy bras and underwear at Victoria's Secret.
Jewelry - I'm fine with costume jewelry. As long as it is pretty and sparkly, I don't care if it is real.
kitchen items - small appliances, dishes, etc. It makes me happy to buy a pretty plate or a nice kitchen towel. They don't have to be expensive. I have some high end knives but I use the ceramic ones I bought from Amazon more. They aren't that expensive so I can always buy more if they break. Same with nonstick frying pans. They all wear out; if they don't cost a lot, it doesn't hurt to replace them.
vacuums - I've had high end. I break them so I don't like to spend too much on them.
Towels and sheets - I know what I like, I don't care what they cost, but the stuff I like isn't super expensive. The last pillows, towels and sheets I bought were Macy's store brand.
Gardener - it's worth it to have someone else do the work

CHEAP
other clothes -  I'll save on things that don't really matter like solid color shirts, underwear, camisoles. I wear a lot of teenage clothing which is cheaper.
cleaners
books - I used to spend a lot on books, especially kids books. Now that I have a kindle and prime, Amazon gives me so many free books, I don't have to buy any.
I don't spend anything on seasonal decorations.
We have so much artwork and decor, I'll never buy any more.
Pool maintenance - I do it myself. It's not worth it to pay someone to do it. They want you to pay all year when they don't do anything in the winter.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I'm always looking at price tags and looking for bargains, so splurging isn't completely in my nature.  One person's splurge is another person's normal.
> SPLURGE
> furniture - if you get good stuff it can last more than a lifetime. We have a custom made 10 foot long solid wood dining table that is made with boards as long as the table (no leaf). It and the matching chairs were very expensive.
> We just remodeled our kitchen, and while I didn't pick the most expensive stuff, I picked really nice higher end appliances and materials. I didn't want to not get exactly what I wanted because I was trying to save money. I didn't spend more than I needed to get what I wanted - the tile I picked for the backsplash was one of the cheapest you can get.
> Our mattress was custom made.
> Our down comforter was $2000 several years ago.
> We've had most of our furniture for over 30 years.
> We have a leather recliner we bought in 1986 that we just ordered parts for. It supposedly has a lifetime warranty but they aren't honoring it anymore. DH would rather get it repaired than get a new one because we know the new one won't be as good quality, especially the leather.
> Candy and chocolate
> Doors! DH just had a couple of our doors replaced and bought the best ones he could find. He hates when things are flimsy, so these are really solid. He also has had our gate replaced several times. This last time I think it is going to last. It's really solid. It's redwood with a metal frame.
> 
> 
> MID RANGE
> hotels - we started staying in Marriotts years ago because of the no smoking policy, and we haven't stopped. Usually we stay at their cheaper line, Fairfield.
> food - I love to eat out. We love ethnic food which is usually cheaper than fancy restaurants but we'll pay whatever it costs to get what we want, so this could be considered a splurge. For cooking, I like the best ingredients. I don't normally buy really expensive prime cuts of meat to cook only because I'm afraid I'll ruin them; if I'm paying that much I'd rather go to a restaurant where I can send it back if they don't do it right.
> shoes - I have a hard to fit foot.
> car - we buy cars new and use them until they fall apart.
> electronics - researching this category makes my eyes roll back into my head. I hate thinking about it. I just want them to work right out of the box.
> bags - I came to the realization a few months ago that I am more comfortable paying less than $500 or so for a bag. Anything over that and I'm too nervous to enjoy it.
> most clothes - I would rather have a lot of mid-range items than just a few of super high quality. I shop from mall brands - Gap, Banana Republic, Ann Taylor, Nordstrom, Dillards, etc. I buy bras and underwear at Victoria's Secret.
> Jewelry - I'm fine with costume jewelry. As long as it is pretty and sparkly, I don't care if it is real.
> kitchen items - small appliances, dishes, etc. It makes me happy to buy a pretty plate or a nice kitchen towel. They don't have to be expensive. I have some high end knives but I use the ceramic ones I bought from Amazon more. They aren't that expensive so I can always buy more if they break. Same with nonstick frying pans. They all wear out; if they don't cost a lot, it doesn't hurt to replace them.
> vacuums - I've had high end. I break them so I don't like to spend too much on them.
> Towels and sheets - I know what I like, I don't care what they cost, but the stuff I like isn't super expensive. The last pillows, towels and sheets I bought were Macy's store brand.
> Gardener - it's worth it to have someone else do the work
> 
> CHEAP
> other clothes -  I'll save on things that don't really matter like solid color shirts, underwear, camisoles. I wear a lot of teenage clothing which is cheaper.
> cleaners
> books - I used to spend a lot on books, especially kids books. Now that I have a kindle and prime, Amazon gives me so many free books, I don't have to buy any.
> I don't spend anything on seasonal decorations.
> We have so much artwork and decor, I'll never buy any more.
> Pool maintenance - I do it myself. It's not worth it to pay someone to do it. They want you to pay all year when they don't do anything in the winter.



Very practical, and you still get the things you want. Perfect!


----------



## Sparkletastic

dcooney4 said:


> I hate to say this but *for the price you should be jumping for you.* Go with your gut.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Steam is suggested regularly to get out wrinkles, but my belly wonders *shouldn´t a bag that was in a pricerange that made Sparkle think twice be immaculate?*


Exactly! The bag is going back. I’m not paying for a rumpled, crumpled bag.  

I went to get my hair done and came back and saw it. I got totally ticked. 

When I got my yellow Miss Dior, I only paid $600. It was also (stupidly) shipped in a padded envelope. When it arrived, it was a little crumpled structurally but the leather was not at all wrinkled. For the price, I filled it with old t shirts, gave it a couple of days to pop into shape and it looks like new.

In contrast, I paid 8x that price for this teeny little bag to get structure and leather that’s crumpled. I’m not compromising on handbags. They need to be whatever they were promised to be.  So, back it goes.

23 of my 26 bags cost less than this one and I love them all. Heck, I like some of my bargain finds the most. So, at this price point and above, I should positively *adore* the bag.


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> I feel like I should return the new bag, sell my old one and return to my years long hunt. But, I don’t want to jump the gun. Thoughts?


Frustrating!
Am I right in thinking that it is wrinkled because it doesn't have the edge support that the Boy bag has? It's perforated leather, which sags more anyway, but without additional support at the base and sides that the Boy has, it seems to have slumped a fair bit.

Normally, I'd say the wrinkles are fine and will work themselves out if you stuff the bag for a while, and will definitely improve as you use it. However, the price tag on these things makes me squirm, tbh. I'd want it to be perfect for you. Is it? Is it making your heart sing or will you always focus on the wrinkles, checking to see if they have improved?

Go with your gut; it won't steer you wrong. 

*Edit*:


Sparkletastic said:


> Exactly! The bag is going back.


Definitely the right decision if it upset you so much on a second look. Don't worry, you'll find the perfect one. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Loeffler Randall, navy fur trim… it’s adorable!!


LOVE! I see why you opted for a different one but, this one is adorable. Have a great time at your event. Maybe you'll grace us with a mod shot when you're going? 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s our house.


Always love seeing it. It feels like it's full of adventure and perfect for your kid's imagination to run wild!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> What else do you splurge on? What do you save on?


Ah, great question! Everyone's answers have been brilliant so far. 

Splurge:
- Food. I have a lot of allergies, so I splurge on what I can safely eat. I don't buy a lot, I cook simple meals, but the main ingredients cost a lot.
- Bottled mineral water. People think I'm nuts because back in England the tap water is fine to drink. However, I've lived in places where that's a recipe for a hospital stay.  So, it's always bottled mineral water, at whatever ridiculous price it may be (which depends on the country).
-  I eat on fine china, use real silverware, and drink out of crystal glasses!  This is not my own splurge, but it's my mum's! She loves china and crystal, and bought sets in the 70s. We always sat at the table together and ate off these plates. She gave each of my siblings and I a portion of the sets when we went to Uni. We all still have them and use them exclusively. Of course, a few pieces have slipped and broken along the way but I still have enough to keep me.
If I ever broke them all, I'd replace them with the same quality at any price. I swear food and drink tastes different from proper plates and glasses.
- My cats. The best food I can get them, regular grooming and check ups with the vet. And because they travel with me, sometimes they need extra vaccinations for their pet passports. Plus the additional cost of sending them to whichever country I am moving to. It was okay when I had only one cat, but after I rescued the other two, the cost shot way up! Worth every penny, of course! They are everything to me.
- My bed. I have insomnia and a bad back, so a good mattress is so important. I'm currently living in temporary housing as I've recently moved, and the mattress is killing my back.
- My clothes and shoes. I don't do designer clothing but, I wear mostly cotton and silk (my skin is really sensitive), and my shoes have to be leather or very good quality trainers like Nike Frees (they are totally flat and have a wide toe box). I've never tolerated cheap shoes, though they often look amazing.

Save:
- I guess my bags fall into this. The most expensive I own is $350, though many were originally sold for more than double that. I've been able to get great discounts.
- Travel. I fly Economy. If I could afford it, I'd go Business just for the additional inches of space to stretch out as all my flights tend to be long-haul, but I've yet to be able to afford that luxury.
- Hotels are a bit of both. I will do 4-5 star hotels on holiday, but I have happily stayed in huts that cost $10 a night. It depends on the country I'm visiting and if safety is a priority, then I will book a 5 star hotel for added security. If an authentic nature experience is the aim, something that locals stay in is fine by me. It just has to be clean and not totally isolated from civilization because "young(ish) woman alone" can be trouble.
Because I'm quite nomadic, I don't do holidays often. I am more likely to move to another country than have a holiday there. 
- Jewelry and watches. I own some lovely expensive pieces (some gifted, some bought), but the majority is not.
Skagen is my preferred watch brand (~$150 for a watch) and I have a lot of Jewelry from Etsy in sterling silver/ gold filled.
Also, the type of fine jewelry I wear is minimal and very dainty, so even then it is not expensive. For instance, my favourite diamond studs in 21k white gold are meant for little kids getting their first piercing, and thus, were really cheap. My fine jewelry is always something delicate that only I feel pleasure in wearing and that goes unnoticed by others. It ends up not costing anything at all.
- Art for my living space. I make my own, so it's free outside of cost of supplies! LOL!

If I were rich (the definition of "rich" is relative, of course), I would splurge on everything from RTW to holidays to watches. I don't think I'd ever buy Rolex and Chanel (this level doesn't fit my personality. Looks elegant on others, looks "wannabe" on me), but I'd enjoy mid-high range offerings in every area of my life. Like my mum's china that is still exquisite 50 years in, I would get good quality that lasts, but I would only buy enough for my needs, not shop in excess.

Edit: I just remembered one more. I save on electronics. I use my phone and computer until they totally die. I will not upgrade every year as is so common nowadays. It's terrible for the environment and unnecessary in my experience.
Also, lol on autocorrect capitalizing "China" at every turn. I think I've fixed them all now ha ha!


----------



## Sparkletastic

cowgirlsboots said:


> SPLURGE:
> • vintage clothes, shoes, bags
> • Dior bags
> • shoes... not because the individual pairs are highly expensive- most of them are second hand- but because of the sheer number
> • visits to my older children
> • presents to my children
> • beautiful "stuff" that makes my heart sing, collectibles of all sorts...
> 
> 
> MID RANGE:
> • holidays
> • modern clothes
> 
> 
> STARVE:
> car, household expenses, home decor, tech...
> 
> PS: I simply had to steal the headlines...


I don’t think we can put kids on these lists. I’d bet all of us will do things for them that we would think are cuckoo to spend on for ourselves. Maybe not the same categories (I’m not buying DD any super expensive bags. Lol!) but certainly overall.


----------



## Sparkletastic

jblended said:


> Frustrating!
> *Am I right in thinking that it is wrinkled because it doesn't have the edge support that the Boy bag has? *It's perforated leather, which sags more anyway, but without additional support at the base and sides that the Boy has, it seems to have slumped a fair bit.
> 
> Normally, I'd say the wrinkles are fine and will work themselves out if you stuff the bag for a while, and will definitely improve as you use it. However, the price tag on these things makes me squirm, tbh. I'd want it to be perfect for you. Is it? Is it making your heart sing or will you always focus on the wrinkles, checking to see if they have improved?
> 
> Go with your gut; it won't steer you wrong.
> 
> *Edit*:
> 
> Definitely the right decision if it upset you so much on a second look. Don't worry, you'll find the perfect one.
> 
> LOVE! I see why you opted for a different one but, this one is adorable. Have a great time at your event. Maybe you'll grace us with a mod shot when you're going?
> 
> 
> Always love seeing it. It feels like it's full of adventure and perfect for your kid's imagination to run wild!


No, I have 7 lambskin quilted bags (Chanel & Dior) and none of them have any crinkles. This bag hasn’t been cared for and was shipped poorly.  


jblended said:


> Ah, great question! Everyone's answers have been brilliant so far.
> 
> Splurge:
> *I eat on fine china, real silverware, and drink out of crystal glasses!  *This is not my own splurge, but it's my mum's! She loves china and crystal, and bought sets in the 70s. We always at at the table together and ate off these plates. She gave each of my siblings and I a portion of the sets when we went to Uni. We all still have them and use them exclusively. Of course, a few pieces have slipped and broken along the way but I still have enough to keep me.
> If I ever broke them all, I'd replace them with the same quality at any price. I swear food and drink tastes different from proper plates and glasses.
> - My cats. The best food I can get them, regular grooming and check ups with the vet. And because they travel with me, sometimes they need extra vaccinations for their pet passports. Plus the additional cost of sending them to whichever country I am moving to. It was okay when I had only one cat, but after I rescued the other two, the cost shot way up! Worth every penny, of course! They are everything to me.
> - My bed. I have insomnia and a bad back, so a good mattress is so important. I'm currently living in temporary housing as I've recently moved, and the mattress is killing my back.
> - My clothes and shoes. I don't do designer clothing but, I wear mostly cotton and silk (my skin is really sensitive), and my shoes have to be leather or very good quality trainers like Nike Frees (they are totally flat and have a wide toe box). I've never tolerated cheap shoes, though they often look amazing.
> 
> Save:
> - I guess my bags fall into this. The most expensive I own is $350, though many were originally sold for more than double that. I've been able to get great discounts.
> - Travel. I fly Economy. If I could afford it, I'd go Business just for the additional inches of space to stretch out as all my flights tend to be long-haul, but I've yet to be able to afford that luxury.
> - Hotels are a bit of both. I will do 4-5 star hotels on holiday, but I have happily stayed in huts that cost $10 a night. It depends on the country I'm visiting and if safety is a priority, then I will book a 5 star hotel for added security. If an authentic nature experience is the aim, something that locals stay in is fine by me. It just has to be clean and not totally isolated from civilization because "young(ish) woman alone" can be trouble.
> Because I'm quite nomadic, I don't do holidays often. I am more likely to move to another country than have a holiday there.
> - Jewelry and watches. I own some lovely expensive pieces (some gifted, some bought), but the majority is not.
> Skagen is my preferred watch brand (~$150 for a watch) and I have a lot of Jewelry from Etsy in sterling silver/ gold filled.
> Also, the type of fine jewelry I wear is minimal and very dainty, so even then it is not expensive. For instance, my favourite diamond studs in 21k white gold are meant for little kids getting their first piercing, and thus, were really cheap. My fine jewelry is always something delicate that only I feel pleasure in wearing and that goes unnoticed by others. It ends up not costing anything at all.
> - Art for my living space. I make my own, so it's free outside of cost of supplies! LOL!
> 
> If I were rich (the definition of "rich" is relative, of course), I would splurge on everything from RTW to holidays to watches. I don't think I'd ever buy Rolex and Chanel (this level doesn't fit my personality. Looks elegant on others, looks "wannabe" on me), but I'd enjoy mid-high range offerings in every area of my life. Like my mum's China that is still exquisite 50 years in, I would get good quality that lasts, but I would only buy enough for my needs, not shop in excess.


I looooove this splurge. We use our china quite a lot but not close to everyday. I think I’m going to copy you!


----------



## jblended

Sparkletastic said:


> I looooove this splurge. We use our china quite a lot but not close to everyday. I think I’m going to copy you!


Do it! 
My mum is of the opinion that everyday is Sunday best, because life is short. This has really sunk in with me as I've gotten older.


----------



## afroken

JenJBS said:


> Just bought myself some bamboo sheets, and it got me thinking. I think it's safe to say those of us on tPF are willing to splurge a bit on bags. What else do you splurge on? What do you save on?
> 
> For me, sleep related stuff I will splurge on. Due to my horrendous insomnia (slept through the night 7 times in the last 19 years) I will spend on mattress/sheets/etc to try and help even a little. I'm also fairly willing to splurge on a perfume I love, and I spend more on decor than I probably should.
> 
> Shoes are inbetween. It's so hard to find shoes that fit me well, that I don't tend to buy shoes very often. But when I find a pair that fits well, I'll buy a back up few pairs - splurge.
> 
> I save on my car. It runs well, it doesn't have to be brand new/sporty/expensive. I have very simple tastes in food, so that is another area when I tend to save instead of splurge. Clothes I also tend to save on. Make up is another area I generally save on - admittedly that is much easier since I have a close friend who does make up, and she generally gets me lovely make up for birthday and Christmas. Books I save on. I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a book. Used from Amazon is fine for me.
> 
> What about you ladies/guys?


Love this question! I had to think long and hard.

*Splurges*

Bags
Shoes
Innerwear, tights, hosiery (having great quality of clothes that touch your skin really makes a difference)
Skincare
Silk scarves
Food (I love food and don’t mind spending on restaurants)
Arts (I buy yearly memberships to museums, and go to movies, ballets, operas and musicals frequently - I also get the more expensive seats for better view. I care about the cinematic experience a lot and only watch movies in cinemas, never stream on computers or watch on TV.)
Books (I’m almost embarrassed to say how many books I have; it’s not rare to see several different editions of the same book in my collection. I also love Folio books. I also have 2 e-readers.)
Paper towel and toilet paper
Perfume
Winter jackets
Tea and coffee
Candy, chocolate, sweets, snacks
Cookware and utensils
Pillow and mattress
*Mid-range*

Clothes (I don’t buy super expensive ones but always go for cotton, silk, wool and cashmere)
Manicure and pedicure (I’ve never went for manicure and pedicure before, because I change nail polish pretty frequently. I do buy more expensive nail polish such as OPI, Essie and Zoya)
Stationary (pens and notebooks; while I don’t buy the expensive pens, I don’t like using the free ones from my office either, I use Muji pens exclusively, they are so easy to write with)
*Save*

Commute (I don’t have a car and take public transit)
Travels (I travel a lot, but always stay in cheaper Airbnbs as long as it’s clean, convenient and safe. I fly economy)
Furniture (I’m totally okay with IKEA furniture)
Electronics and technology (I have a work laptop and an old MacBook, they are more than enough for my needs. I didn’t even get a personal cellphone until a few years ago and used my work cellphone)
Hair products (I’m happy with Tresemme)
Makeup (I don’t wear makeup and only keep one or two Dior Lip Glows for touch up)
Jewelry (I don’t have any )
Haircuts (my favourite place costs only $40 USD cut and wash!)


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So, the gold mini came in and I’m… hmmmm….
> 
> The positive is that it’s the perfect size. I could wear it out and to some formal wear. Athe soft gold lambskin with the deeper gold hardware is perfect for my clothes and jewelry.
> 
> My problem is the condition. It looks wrinkled. All of my other Chanels despite a couple being almost 20 years old look pristine. I’m frustrated because the seller, Retyche, sent it in an envelope with one wrapping of bubble wrap - no box. This is after I called to make sure it had dust bag and box. They told me it had the C dustbag and would send it in a non branded box.
> 
> Is my eye too picky? I just can’t unsee the wrinkles.
> 
> Photo of  the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362148
> 
> Photo with the Chanel Boy I already own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362149
> 
> I feel like I should return the new bag, sell my old one and return to my years long hunt. But, I don’t want to jump the gun. Thoughts?


I honestly think it’s absolutely fine. It’s possible it’s slightly more wrinkled bc of the way it was sent or stored, but it’s a gorgeous bag. However, you know yourself best. You have to be happy with this. It’s possible that a perforated bag is more prone to wrinkles, but IDK?  I do think @jblended had the best point re going with your gut instinct.

splurge: last year during Covid: RTW, bags, groceries
this year: travel; and hopefully next year, furnishings
note: we take excellent care of our possessions; only buy what we love; and cherish them for decades

mid range: for the most part, our restaurant bills, and daily expenses, compared to our peers are relatively reasonable

save: have not had a car for many years
we walk a lot
we currently live in an apartment that has been paid off for decades (though we are hoping to get a second one gut renovated, a splurge)
tech (we tend to buy expensive tech but use it for years)
shoes : since my ankle cartilage replacement surgery, I wear comfortable relatively practical shoes for the most part
staple household items; art Supplies; supplies for home or office
kindle books are relatively inexpensive
I’ve switched to cooking with cast iron

note: I’ve received some nice furniture, jewelry and art from family (so technically this is a save)


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Your bag , scarfs and pen combo’s are  to die for.


Thank you for your kind words dc!   


dcooney4 said:


> I picked this up for a pop of color on a  rainy day. I would not wear this regularly. My friend suggested one to me a while ago. My question do I count it as a bag or in the sport/ travel? Usually I would count it in bags but the color is super bright and not something I would wear on a regular basis.


That’s a wonderful pop of colour for rainy days. I could wear that with white, beige, and grey. 


papertiger said:


> There is an elegant and practical commonality running through all 3 choices.
> 
> Each one a classic but very special, nothing common about any


Thank you papertiger, that’s incredibly thoughtful and generous.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> SPLURGE
> *furniture - if you get good stuff it can last more than a lifetime. *We have a custom made 10 foot long solid wood dining table that is made with boards as long as the table (no leaf). It and the matching chairs were very expensive.
> We just remodeled our kitchen, and while I didn't pick the most expensive stuff, I picked really nice higher end appliances and materials. I didn't want to not get exactly what I wanted because I was trying to save money. I didn't spend more than I needed to get what I wanted - the tile I picked for the backsplash was one of the cheapest you can get.
> Our mattress was custom made.
> Our down comforter was $2000 several years ago.
> We've had most of our furniture for over 30 years.
> We have a leather recliner we bought in 1986 that we just ordered parts for. It supposedly has a lifetime warranty but they aren't honoring it anymore. DH would rather get it repaired than get a new one because we know the new one won't be as good quality, especially the leather.
> Candy and chocolate
> Doors! DH just had a couple of our doors replaced and bought the best ones he could find. He hates when things are flimsy, so these are really solid. He also has had our gate replaced several times. This last time I think it is going to last. It's really solid. It's redwood with a metal frame.
> 
> 
> MID RANGE
> hotels - we started staying in Marriotts years ago because of the no smoking policy, and we haven't stopped. Usually we stay at their cheaper line, Fairfield.
> food - I love to eat out. We love ethnic food which is usually cheaper than fancy restaurants but we'll pay whatever it costs to get what we want, so this could be considered a splurge. For cooking, I like the best ingredients. I don't normally buy really expensive prime cuts of meat to cook only because I'm afraid I'll ruin them; if I'm paying that much I'd rather go to a restaurant where I can send it back if they don't do it right.
> shoes - I have a hard to fit foot.
> car - we buy cars new and use them until they fall apart.
> electronics - researching this category makes my eyes roll back into my head. I hate thinking about it. I just want them to work right out of the box.
> bags - I came to the realization a few months ago that I am more comfortable paying less than $500 or so for a bag. Anything over that and I'm too nervous to enjoy it.
> most clothes - I would rather have a lot of mid-range items than just a few of super high quality. I shop from mall brands - Gap, Banana Republic, Ann Taylor, Nordstrom, Dillards, etc. I buy bras and underwear at Victoria's Secret.
> Jewelry - I'm fine with costume jewelry. As long as it is pretty and sparkly, I don't care if it is real.
> kitchen items - small appliances, dishes, etc. It makes me happy to buy a pretty plate or a nice kitchen towel. They don't have to be expensive. I have some high end knives but I use the ceramic ones I bought from Amazon more. They aren't that expensive so I can always buy more if they break. Same with nonstick frying pans. They all wear out; if they don't cost a lot, it doesn't hurt to replace them.
> vacuums - I've had high end. I break them so I don't like to spend too much on them.
> Towels and sheets - I know what I like, I don't care what they cost, but the stuff I like isn't super expensive. The last pillows, towels and sheets I bought were Macy's store brand.
> Gardener - it's worth it to have someone else do the work
> 
> CHEAP
> other clothes -  I'll save on things that don't really matter like solid color shirts, underwear, camisoles. I wear a lot of teenage clothing which is cheaper.
> cleaners
> books - I used to spend a lot on books, especially kids books. Now that I have a kindle and prime, Amazon gives me so many free books, I don't have to buy any.
> I don't spend anything on seasonal decorations.
> We have so much artwork and decor, I'll never buy any more.
> Pool maintenance - I do it myself. It's not worth it to pay someone to do it. They want you to pay all year when they don't do anything in the winter.


You are so right on this. Everyone thinks I’m nuts to pay what I do for furniture but quality isn’t about the style but the construction and materials inside. I’m a total furniture nerd. 


jblended said:


> I save on electronics. I use my phone and computer until they totally die. I will not upgrade every year as is so common nowadays. It's terrible for the environment and unnecessary in my experience.
> Also, lol on autocorrect capitalizing "China" at every turn. I think I've fixed them all now ha ha!


You made me have to rethink two categories. I will buy decent electronics but I will use them until I absolutely cannot use them any more. I do not value electronics one teeny bit above their utility.

This also made me think of cars. I will buy a very nice car but 2-3 years old - never new because of depreciation. Then I will drive it until it begs to be shot to get out of it’s misery. I had a beautiful Jaguar and drove it until one of the wheels literally came off as I was turning out of the driveway.  At that point my hubby forced me to get a new car.  I soooo don’t care about having a new car.  


jblended said:


> Do it!
> My mum is of the opinion that everyday is Sunday best, because life is short. This has really sunk in with me as I've gotten older.


 I absolutely have this same perspective but I see I need to step it up a notch!


----------



## DME

JenJBS said:


> Just bought myself some bamboo sheets, and it got me thinking. I think it's safe to say those of us on tPF are willing to splurge a bit on bags. What else do you splurge on? What do you save on?
> 
> For me, sleep related stuff I will splurge on. Due to my horrendous insomnia (slept through the night 7 times in the last 19 years) I will spend on mattress/sheets/etc to try and help even a little. I'm also fairly willing to splurge on a perfume I love, and I spend more on decor than I probably should.
> 
> Shoes are inbetween. It's so hard to find shoes that fit me well, that I don't tend to buy shoes very often. But when I find a pair that fits well, I'll buy a back up few pairs - splurge.
> 
> I save on my car. It runs well, it doesn't have to be brand new/sporty/expensive. I have very simple tastes in food, so that is another area when I tend to save instead of splurge. Clothes I also tend to save on. Make up is another area I generally save on - admittedly that is much easier since I have a close friend who does make up, and she generally gets me lovely make up for birthday and Christmas. Books I save on. I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a book. Used from Amazon is fine for me.
> 
> What about you ladies/guys?



This is a great question and I love reading the answers that have come in so far! Here are mine.

SPLURGE
- Bags and SLGs
- Some shoes
- Outerwear (e.g., trench, winter coat)
- Cashmere and silk scarves
- Jewelry
- Skincare, makeup and haircare
- “Maintenance” (manicure, pedicure, cut, color, waxing)
- Furniture (grudgingly, but I want it to last, so…)
- Flights (we regularly started flying First Class during COVID; I’m now spoiled)
- Travel (nicer hotels, better cruise lines)
- Some meals
- Car (I have a decent commute, so want it to be pleasant)

MID-RANGE
- Clothes (mostly Lilly Pulitzer and lululemon)
- Bras (I’m hard to fit)
- Some shoes
- Some meals

SAVE
- Electronics (I’ll buy good tech, then use it until it doesn’t work any longer)
- Kitchen, bath and home (always on the hunt for a deal!)
- Undies and socks
- Groceries (I’m not cheap, but I look for weekly sales and clip coupons)


----------



## More bags

piperdog said:


> This is not my only black bag, but I love the sheen of the leather in the indirect light on an overcast/rainy day. 90s Hermes Trim 38 in black Gulliver.


What a beauty!  


cowgirlsboots said:


> Your bag-scarf-pen-photos are eyecandy!


Thank you dear cowgirlsboots!


----------



## coffee2go

JenJBS said:


> Just bought myself some bamboo sheets, and it got me thinking. I think it's safe to say those of us on tPF are willing to splurge a bit on bags. What else do you splurge on? What do you save on?
> 
> For me, sleep related stuff I will splurge on. Due to my horrendous insomnia (slept through the night 7 times in the last 19 years) I will spend on mattress/sheets/etc to try and help even a little. I'm also fairly willing to splurge on a perfume I love, and I spend more on decor than I probably should.
> 
> Shoes are inbetween. It's so hard to find shoes that fit me well, that I don't tend to buy shoes very often. But when I find a pair that fits well, I'll buy a back up few pairs - splurge.
> 
> I save on my car. It runs well, it doesn't have to be brand new/sporty/expensive. I have very simple tastes in food, so that is another area when I tend to save instead of splurge. Clothes I also tend to save on. Make up is another area I generally save on - admittedly that is much easier since I have a close friend who does make up, and she generally gets me lovely make up for birthday and Christmas. Books I save on. I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a book. Used from Amazon is fine for me.
> 
> What about you ladies/guys?



Hmmm, I would say I splurge and save in each category



afroken said:


> Love this question! I had to think long and hard.
> 
> *Splurges*
> 
> Bags
> Shoes
> Innerwear, tights, hosiery (having great quality of clothes that touch your skin really makes a difference)
> Skincare
> Silk scarves
> Food (I love food and don’t mind spending on restaurants)
> Arts (I buy yearly memberships to museums, and go to movies, ballets, operas and musicals frequently - I also get the more expensive seats for better view. I care about the cinematic experience a lot and only watch movies in cinemas, never stream on computers or watch on TV.)
> Books (I’m almost embarrassed to say how many books I have; it’s not rare to see several different editions of the same book in my collection. I also love Folio books. I also have 2 e-readers.)
> Paper towel and toilet paper
> Perfume
> Winter jackets
> Tea and coffee
> Candy, chocolate, sweets, snacks
> Cookware and utensils
> Pillow and mattress
> *Mid-range*
> 
> Clothes (I don’t buy super expensive ones but always go for cotton, silk, wool and cashmere)
> Manicure and pedicure (I’ve never went for manicure and pedicure before, because I change nail polish pretty frequently. I do buy more expensive nail polish such as OPI, Essie and Zoya)
> Stationary (pens and notebooks; while I don’t buy the expensive pens, I don’t like using the free ones from my office either, I use Muji pens exclusively, they are so easy to write with)
> *Save*
> 
> Commute (I don’t have a car and take public transit)
> Travels (I travel a lot, but always stay in cheaper Airbnbs as long as it’s clean, convenient and safe. I fly economy)
> Furniture (I’m totally okay with IKEA furniture)
> Electronics and technology (I have a work laptop and an old MacBook, they are more than enough for my needs. I didn’t even get a personal cellphone until a few years ago and used my work cellphone)
> Hair products (I’m happy with Tresemme)
> Makeup (I don’t wear makeup and only keep one or two Dior Lip Glows for touch up)
> Jewelry (I don’t have any )
> Haircuts (my favourite place costs only $40 USD cut and wash!)



I feel I do pretty the same on most categories, with some differences here and there. Overall, I enjoy some “luxuries” in each category, but save whenever I see fit:

- skincare and makeup: I splurge on skincare and makeup brands I like and that work for me and I definitely have some staples like Benefit Gimmy Brow. I save on facial soap (use affordable Korean skincare brands), but use good quality retinol and other active ingredients for skincare. I would also definitely save on mascaras, but since I don’t use them on daily basis, one mascara lasts me a while. I usually buy makeup using Sephora discounts or any discounts I find online, I stock up on my skincare on Black Friday or whenever some great discounts are happening.

- clothes & shoes - I mostly buy good quality brands and always look for good quality materials like cashmere and silk, organic/Supima cotton, but I rarely pay a full retail price for a new collection, I wait for sales. Occasionally I may buy some pieces full price if I know I’ll be using it for a few seasons, like a nice coat or there are no any sales/discounts at all. For shoes, I buy luxury brands on sale, like Stuart Weitzman or Tod’s, and it’s pretty easy to find them for a steal at the Outnet, or other outlets.

- bags - I mostly splurge on Celine bags, but same as for clothes & shoes, or fashion in general, if I know I can find a bag on sale or get it from the outlet, I will rather than buying full price.

- Jewelry - I stick to a few pieces I love to wear and actually don’t have that many, most of the times a jewelry piece is a gift from my DH

- Books - I’ve been buying quite a lot of nice books lately, but usually get them from Amazon as they are cheaper, occasionally I may get a used book if it’s in great condition. I also take advantage of Taschen book sales, in this way I got so many great books for a steal!

- Travel - I usually fly economy, and flying business would be a true luxury for me, however whenever I take a speed train, I opt for Business, as it really makes a big difference in my country (the price difference for train upgrade isn’t huge, but I accumulate double points that I can use for a free ticket, and also the seats are much more comfortable and less crowded).

- Hotels, depending on where I travel and the Booking offers, I usually stay at 3-4 star hotels, rarely at 5 star hotels, as I feel more pressure to look more “put together” at a 5 star hotel. I usually don’t care about breakfast at the hotel, and rather would have a kitchenette to cook my own breakfast as I have weird breakfast choices, so usually I prefer staying at the apartment rather than at the hotel, especially if we’re staying more than a couple of days, also depends on the destination. Most of the times breakfast at the hotel is overpriced, especially with covid, when a hotel just gives you a prepackaged food instead of having a buffet.

- Transportation - We don’t have to drive on daily basis, so we rarely use our car. This is also why I prefer to live in a city, rather than a suburbs, where I can use public transportation like metro, or take a taxi whenever I need, rather than having to drive myself and spend time in traffic. When the weather is great, I also love to bike

Coffee - I like brewing my own coffee, so my splurge is buying good quality beans, but I save by drinking coffee at home on daily basis rather than getting it at the cafe.

Same for tea - I splurge and buy a nice tea to drink at home, as the tea at the cafe are quite overpriced.

Museums, exhibitions, theater - I got a yearly subscription to most of the museum in my city and for 40€ I got to visit lots of museums and exhibitions, so this is definitely a “save”. However, when traveling I definitely “splurge” on museums and exhibitions I want to visit, as it’s one of my favorite things to do, go to the art museums and look at the beautiful artworks. For theater, I’d rather buy a nice seat whenever I can as I think it adds to the overall experience, depending on the performance. I also love going to the cinema, but with covid and having to wear mask all the time while at the cinema, I went just a couple of times to the cinema in the past 2 years, so mostly been watching Netflix and other streaming platforms.

- Beauty salons - I’ve been doing my own manicure and pedicure at home for the past 2 years, but I splurged on Chanel nail polish, ahah, still I feel I saved lots of money by doing it myself rather than going to the salon. However, I wouldn’t cut my hair by myself, luckily I don’t need to color my hair, so I go 2-3 times a year just for a haircut.

I think I might not realize in which other categories I might be saving, but yeah when it comes to electronics, I’m definitely using my phone and laptop until it breaks down, no need to constantly upgrade here


----------



## dcooney4

It was supposed to say jumping for joy. I tried to correct twice but switching devices caused issues.


----------



## dcooney4

Splurges
Bags , Slgs , boots, jeans , skincare , pet food, and best quality pigmented art supplies.

Mid range
Travel , books, house things, coats, birkies, jewelry and restaurants. 

Save 
Almost everything else.


----------



## jblended

coffee2go said:


> Coffee - I like brewing my own coffee, so my splurge is buying good quality beans, but I save by drinking coffee at home on daily basis rather than getting it at the cafe.
> 
> Same for tea - I splurge and buy a nice tea to drink at home, as the tea at the cafe are quite overpriced.


I forgot this in my own list but, I'm exactly the same way! The coffee and tea brewing ritual is actually a form of self-care for me. 

____

Off-topic: Does anyone know how I could make a donation of clothing and basic supplies to Ukraine, other than the Red Cross (who have informed me they are currently prioritizing medical aid)?
I've been searching online and there are a ton of sites claiming that they're collecting for them but, I can't tell if they're legitimate or not.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hi everybody. Been a while. Hope you all are well.

Re: splurge and save

It is all about value, so I will buy the best quality I can at the best price without getting more than I need. I very, very rarely pay full price for anything and buy most to all of my bags, shoes and clothes secondhand. Furniture now too, except upholstered stuff and mattresses. On the extremely rare occasions I pay full price, I only buy at that sweet spot where you get the most for your money. I will and do spend more for items that are designed to last or get a lot of use like cookware and major furniture like sofas and mattresses, bags, shoes. I am very thrifty about food…I hate food waste and shop almost exclusively at Aldi. Restaurants are inexpensive to midrange and I cook 6-7 days a week. Books are from the library. Skincare and makeup are inexpensive but what works, though I do spend on mascara because cheaper ones flake on me. Haircuts are an every 6 weeks must (cost $50 with a woman I have been going to for several years) and I used to do monthly pedis, especially  in summer, but got out of the habit during Covid. Cars…new or used, don’t care, but I will spend more to get more and drive one I love because I keep them until they don’t make monetary sense anymore. I just gave my 2014 Jetta to my son because his car has seen better days (though I loved it and planned to keep it another 2 years) and am getting a 2022 Jetta GLI because it makes my heart sing, is a lot of car for the money and used cars with 20-30,000 miles are only $2,000 or so less.

Overall I am very thrifty, but avoid penny wise, dollar foolish.


----------



## DME

Finally getting around to posting for Black Week! So that @Sparkletastic doesn’t complain to management (a “threat” from too small photos during Blue Week ), I’m going to try the full-size image option. Hopefully they won’t be too scary big!




Back row: Yves Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour PHW (with an Hermès Twilly), Burberry Baby Bridle Bag in Black Pebbled Leather SHW

Front row: Chanel Caviar Quilted Flap Bag RHW 15C, Chanel Caviar Quilted French Riviera Flap Bag SHW 14B, Chanel O-Mini Bag (WOC) 18S RHW




This is a special bag, so it gets it’s own photo: Louis Vuitton Epi Leather Trapeze GM Clutch. My parents went to a fundraiser in fall 1990 hosted by Princess Diana and this was the bag my mom used for the event. My parents got to meet her (I have a photo; if only my mom was holding the bag when the picture was taken!), and they won a limited edition Halcyon Days clock as part of an auction.

And since I’ve also been posting SLGs:




Far left column: Chanel L-Gusset Zip Wallet SWH 17B, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Case Black/Burgundy GHW 18S, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Card Holder GHW 15P, Coach x Keith Haring Card Holder

Near left column: Gucci passport holder, Gucci GG Pocket Organizer, Fendi Monster Eyes Card Holder (also posted during Red Week)

Top right: Proenza Schouler zippered pouch

Near right column: Kate Spade Meow Cat Coin Case / Key Fob / Bag Charm, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Pocket Organizer

Far right column: Prada Re-Nylon Pouch SHW, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Key Pouch, Louis Vuitton Monogram Eclipse Double Card Holder


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> Finally getting around to posting for Black Week! So that @Sparkletastic doesn’t complain to management (a “threat” from too small photos during Blue Week ), I’m going to try the full-size image option. Hopefully they won’t be too scary big!
> 
> View attachment 5362953
> 
> 
> Back row: Yves Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour PHW (with an Hermès Twilly), Burberry Baby Bridle Bag in Black Pebbled Leather SHW
> 
> Front row: Chanel Caviar Quilted Flap Bag RHW 15C, Chanel Caviar Quilted French Riviera Flap Bag SHW 14B, Chanel O-Mini Bag (WOC) 18S RHW
> 
> View attachment 5362955
> 
> 
> This is a special bag, so it gets it’s own photo: Louis Vuitton Epi Leather Trapeze GM Clutch. My parents went to a fundraiser in fall 1990 hosted by Princess Diana and this was the bag my mom used for the event. My parents got to meet her (I have a photo; if only my mom was holding the bag when the picture was taken!), and they won a limited edition Halcyon Days clock as part of an auction.
> 
> And since I’ve also been posting SLGs:
> 
> View attachment 5362957
> 
> 
> Far left column: Chanel L-Gusset Zip Wallet SWH 17B, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Case Black/Burgundy GHW 18S, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Card Holder GHW 15P, Coach x Keith Haring Card Holder
> 
> Near left column: Gucci passport holder, Gucci GG Pocket Organizer, Fendi Monster Eyes Card Holder (also posted during Red Week)
> 
> Top right: Proenza Schouler zippered pouch
> 
> Near right column: Kate Spade Meow Cat Coin Case / Key Fob / Bag Charm, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Pocket Organizer
> 
> Far right column: Prada Re-Nylon Pouch SHW, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Key Pouch, Louis Vuitton Monogram Eclipse Double Card Holder


Beautiful bags and Slgs but my favorite is the Lv complete with the story. It definitely deserves its own picture.


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> Off-topic: Does anyone know how I could make a donation of clothing and basic supplies to Ukraine, other than the Red Cross (who have informed me they are currently prioritizing medical aid)?
> I've been searching online and there are a ton of sites claiming that they're collecting for them but, I can't tell if they're legitimate or not.


Posting my response from another thread, hope this helps!




afroken said:


> Ukraine’s President Zelenskiy released an official website today on where and how we can provide humanitarian aid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanitarian aid website
> 
> 
> This is an official portal for those who want to provide humanitarian or financial assistance to people of Ukraine, businesses or the government at the times of resistance against the Russian aggression. Anyone willing to support Ukraine can access here the information on how to do it. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help.gov.ua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He released this website during one of his daily video briefings which can be viewed on his social media channels.
> 
> According to the website, the portal was developed jointly by the Office of the President of Ukraine and the Cabinet of Ministers of Ukraine.


----------



## jblended

DME said:


> This is a special bag, so it gets it’s own photo: Louis Vuitton Epi Leather Trapeze GM Clutch. My parents went to a fundraiser in fall 1990 hosted by Princess Diana and this was the bag my mom used for the event. My parents got to meet her (I have a photo; if only my mom was holding the bag when the picture was taken!), and they won a limited edition Halcyon Days clock as part of an auction.


Wow! What an amazing story! Also, gorgeous blacks! 


afroken said:


> Posting my response from another thread, hope this helps!


Thank you so much! I just looked through and the supplies I have prepared are on their current "needs" list. Yay!
I don't have a hub anywhere near me but I have submitted a question to ask how to get my shipment over to them. I need to look more closely at the website to see if they've linked to any other organizations that I can use. 
Really appreciate this, thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> Finally getting around to posting for Black Week! So that @Sparkletastic doesn’t complain to management (a “threat” from too small photos during Blue Week ), I’m going to try the full-size image option. Hopefully they won’t be too scary big!
> 
> View attachment 5362953
> 
> 
> Back row: Yves Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour PHW (with an Hermès Twilly), Burberry Baby Bridle Bag in Black Pebbled Leather SHW
> 
> Front row: Chanel Caviar Quilted Flap Bag RHW 15C, Chanel Caviar Quilted French Riviera Flap Bag SHW 14B, Chanel O-Mini Bag (WOC) 18S RHW
> 
> View attachment 5362955
> 
> 
> This is a special bag, so it gets it’s own photo: Louis Vuitton Epi Leather Trapeze GM Clutch. My parents went to a fundraiser in fall 1990 hosted by Princess Diana and this was the bag my mom used for the event. My parents got to meet her (I have a photo; if only my mom was holding the bag when the picture was taken!), and they won a limited edition Halcyon Days clock as part of an auction.
> 
> And since I’ve also been posting SLGs:
> 
> View attachment 5362957
> 
> 
> Far left column: Chanel L-Gusset Zip Wallet SWH 17B, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Case Black/Burgundy GHW 18S, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Card Holder GHW 15P, Coach x Keith Haring Card Holder
> 
> Near left column: Gucci passport holder, Gucci GG Pocket Organizer, Fendi Monster Eyes Card Holder (also posted during Red Week)
> 
> Top right: Proenza Schouler zippered pouch
> 
> Near right column: Kate Spade Meow Cat Coin Case / Key Fob / Bag Charm, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Pocket Organizer
> 
> Far right column: Prada Re-Nylon Pouch SHW, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Key Pouch, Louis Vuitton Monogram Eclipse Double Card Holder


Great bags and great history on the LV clutch. That’s a legacy piece!


----------



## 880

DME said:


> This is a great question and I love reading the answers that have come in so far! Here are mine.
> 
> SPLURGE
> - Bags and SLGs
> - Some shoes
> - Outerwear (e.g., trench, winter coat)
> - Cashmere and silk scarves
> - Jewelry
> - Skincare, makeup and haircare
> - “Maintenance” (manicure, pedicure, cut, color, waxing)
> - Furniture (grudgingly, but I want it to last, so…)
> - Flights (we regularly started flying First Class during COVID; I’m now spoiled)
> - Travel (nicer hotels, better cruise lines)
> - Some meals
> - Car (I have a decent commute, so want it to be pleasant)
> 
> MID-RANGE
> - Clothes (mostly Lilly Pulitzer and lululemon)
> - Bras (I’m hard to fit)
> - Some shoes
> - Some meals
> 
> SAVE
> - Electronics (I’ll buy good tech, then use it until it doesn’t work any longer)
> - Kitchen, bath and home (always on the hunt for a deal!)
> - Undies and socks
> - Groceries (I’m not cheap, but I look for weekly sales and clip coupons)


@DME, DH and I use amex points for travel and a virtuoso affiliated travel agent to book hotels and resorts. (Travel agent also books tickets)  Last month, we accumulated enough points to try out emirates first class (not sure we would do it again, but it was worth it for us to do once) and virtuoso gets us room upgrades, complimentary breakfast and credits (substantially delicious at Bulgari and Connaught hotels) and other perks.

@coffee2go, I chuckled when I read your list with respect to our similarities and differences  DH begged me to stop cutting my own hair (I had been putting it in a high ponytail for years, and the final straw for him was when I asked him to trim the ponytail ( he had complained it was uneven when I did it)

@Sparkletastic, when we had a car, I totally agreed with your  philosophy 
I still agree with respect to tech
for more on topic splurges, i don’t buy RTW or Bags unless they pass two tests: make my heart sing; forever purchases.

i forgot if I mentioned, in the save category, DH and I have lived in the same city for decades. We were fortunate to always have purchased our homes when prices were very low. Even our dream home (which hopefully will come into use after some litigation and gut renovation) was purchased during covid, at a time we believed was a black swan time, was also unique and discounted opportunity with enormous (it’s all relative) outdoor space. Our first pre war one bedroom apt, gracefully proportioned, with original moldings, in the center of the city, near the park, (but half the size of our new place’s outdoor space) was purchased decades ago for 100K. (So we’ve never beaten that deal lol. But, we refuse to buy any real estate at the top of the market ever. Buy low, sell high.

@dcooney4 , for smaller pieces I agree with you re art supplies, but I found that I had fun for my 5 Covid paintings (which are 4x6 and 5x6’ (the latter for the first one in the series below) to use less expensive paint. I normally don’t go larger than six feet wide bc I prefer to paint canvases hung on walls, and larger than that is too unwieldy to hang on my own. I  normally paint exclusively in oil paint, but for what I wanted, I even used (almost embarassed to say) water based mural paint in large tubs and cans. When I do paint in oils, I finally stopped mixing my own medium, and I splurge on a pre mixed gel for when I want a more opaque cotton candy cloud texture to the paint Lol.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So, the gold mini came in and I’m… hmmmm….
> 
> The positive is that it’s the perfect size. I could wear it out and to some formal wear. Athe soft gold lambskin with the deeper gold hardware is perfect for my clothes and jewelry.
> 
> My problem is the condition. It looks wrinkled. All of my other Chanels despite a couple being almost 20 years old look pristine. I’m frustrated because the seller, Retyche, sent it in an envelope with one wrapping of bubble wrap - no box. This is after I called to make sure it had dust bag and box. They told me it had the C dustbag and would send it in a non branded box.
> 
> Is my eye too picky? I just can’t unsee the wrinkles.
> 
> Photo of  the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362148
> 
> Photo with the Chanel Boy I already own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362149
> 
> I feel like I should return the new bag, sell my old one and return to my years long hunt. But, I don’t want to jump the gun. Thoughts?



It's certainly not pristine by my eye either. 

I don't know what people do to their bags. I look at some of my Gucci twins (and I don't baby mine at all) and I am  . How are they wrinkling a bag or denting a bag like that? Sitting on it? Using it as a pillow?

You could try gently massaging and stuffing tightly and hope it'll puff-out.


----------



## papertiger

piperdog said:


> This is not my only black bag, but I love the sheen of the leather in the indirect light on an overcast/rainy day. 90s Hermes Trim 38 in black Gulliver.



Great classic hobo. You could actually call it the queen of hobos (or the fFirst Lady anyway)


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my… I’ve been on a little bit of a search for a formal bag. My dress will either be black or gray and black, and I’d like a small (but phone and epi-pen must fit) and interesting bag that can fit on my lap during dinner as there will be no room to hang it on my chair.
> I’ve found a cute burgundy Stuart Weiztman bag… but then I saw this last night:
> View attachment 5362242
> 
> Loeffler Randall, navy fur trim… it’s adorable!! I think I might have to get it!



How does one do cute and sexy at the same time? I guess you found it  

I like the white metal too. I think fur with ghw would have have been too much


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Just bought myself some bamboo sheets, and it got me thinking. I think it's safe to say those of us on tPF are willing to splurge a bit on bags. What else do you splurge on? What do you save on?
> 
> For me, sleep related stuff I will splurge on. Due to my horrendous insomnia (slept through the night 7 times in the last 19 years) I will spend on mattress/sheets/etc to try and help even a little. I'm also fairly willing to splurge on a perfume I love, and I spend more on decor than I probably should.
> 
> Shoes are inbetween. It's so hard to find shoes that fit me well, that I don't tend to buy shoes very often. But when I find a pair that fits well, I'll buy a back up few pairs - splurge.
> 
> I save on my car. It runs well, it doesn't have to be brand new/sporty/expensive. I have very simple tastes in food, so that is another area when I tend to save instead of splurge. Clothes I also tend to save on. Make up is another area I generally save on - admittedly that is much easier since I have a close friend who does make up, and she generally gets me lovely make up for birthday and Christmas. Books I save on. I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a book. Used from Amazon is fine for me.
> 
> What about you ladies/guys?



Save
Car: Since I don't drive (DH does though). 
Bread: I make my own. Although I need to stop baking because I need to stop eating it.
Leggings: I buy pure cotton children's in the summer (no tax) and just wear my gym ones in Winter
Gym clothes: I always buy in sales and take care of them
I don't own a fridge (we have a cold store and a tiled larder)
TV I don't own one
Basics: Usually in the men's dept (tees, pure wool jumpers, shirts).
Holidays. I only travel for work. I traveled round the World for my job for 5 years sometimes for months and months, it has made me appreciate home and the British countryside. I would like to go to visit where I used to live when I was a teen (Norway). Sometimes I go to Google street maps to visit my town (that's a bit sad, but it is cheaper than taking train -tube -plane-small plane-sleeper train).
Cleaning products: I use white vinegar and bicarb on most things.
Vegetables and some fruit: We grow most our own.
Skincare: Cerave line and mix my own light facial oils. _Occasionally_ I will splurge though.
Mascara: Never found one for megabucks that's worth it. Drugstore makeup is usually a waste of money rather than a save apart from one undereye concealer by L'Oreal.
Haircare: I do my own and just use drugstore products.

Splurge:
The train because ticket prices here are some of the highest in the world and one of the lines to work is the highest in the UK.
Washing Machine, it's more than a utility
Freezers. Even the cat has his own compartment.
Makeup and makeup brushes (Fude) I don't buy much so it's worth buying the best that really suit me.
You know the rest, everything else in my wardrobe, but they are pieces I can keep/wear forever.

Mix:
Home, I like antiques or mid-century modern as well as contemporary but they don't have to expensive. A couple of things we had made and some reupholstered.
Restaurants: I don't mind the cost within reason. so long as it's delicious.
Shoes and boots. Really expensive like exotic Guccis and then Doc Martins or buys abroad (wearing Brazilian leather heel boots today).


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> @DME, DH and I use amex points for travel and a virtuoso affiliated travel agent to book hotels and resorts. (Travel agent also books tickets)  Last month, we accumulated enough points to try out emirates first class (not sure we would do it again, but it was worth it for us to do once) and virtuoso gets us room upgrades, complimentary breakfast and credits (substantially delicious at Bulgari and Connaught hotels) and other perks.
> 
> @coffee2go, I chuckled when I read your list with respect to our similarities and differences  DH begged me to stop cutting my own hair (I had been putting it in a high ponytail for years, and the final straw for him was when I asked him to trim the ponytail ( he had complained it was uneven when I did it)
> 
> @Sparkletastic, when we had a car, I totally agreed with your  philosophy
> I still agree with respect to tech
> for more on topic splurges, i don’t buy RTW or Bags unless they pass two tests: make my heart sing; forever purchases.
> 
> i forgot if I mentioned, in the save category, DH and I have lived in the same city for decades. We were fortunate to always have purchased our homes when prices were very low. Even our dream home (which hopefully will come into use after some litigation and gut renovation) was purchased during covid, at a time we believed was a black swan time, was also unique and discounted opportunity with enormous (it’s all relative) outdoor space. Our first pre war one bedroom apt, gracefully proportioned, with original moldings, in the center of the city, near the park, (but half the size of our new place’s outdoor space) was purchased decades ago for 100K. (So we’ve never beaten that deal lol. But, we refuse to buy any real estate at the top of the market ever. Buy low, sell high.
> 
> @dcooney4 , for smaller pieces I agree with you re art supplies, but I found that I had fun for my 5 Covid paintings (which are 4x6 and 5x6’ (the latter for the first one in the series below) to use less expensive paint. I normally don’t go larger than six feet wide bc I prefer to paint canvases hung on walls, and larger than that is too unwieldy to hang on my own. I  normally paint exclusively in oil paint, but for what I wanted, I even used (almost embarassed to say) water based mural paint in large tubs and cans. When I do paint in oils, I finally stopped mixing my own medium, and I splurge on a pre mixed gel for when I want a more opaque cotton candy cloud texture to the paint Lol.
> View attachment 5363024


I love this piece.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s our house. It´s an old train station, built in 1895. We live in the upstairs of the main building (where the windows are open) and have a stove for heating.
> 
> View attachment 5362556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362557
> 
> 
> The yard is really big. There´s the old freight station too and oposite to it a huge former grain storage building.
> 
> View attachment 5362550



This is so, so fantastic!!! 

I love the cobbled stone street too


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Ah, great question! Everyone's answers have been brilliant so far.
> 
> Splurge:
> - Food. I have a lot of allergies, so I splurge on what I can safely eat. I don't buy a lot, I cook simple meals, but the main ingredients cost a lot.
> - Bottled mineral water. People think I'm nuts because back in England the tap water is fine to drink. However, I've lived in places where that's a recipe for a hospital stay.  So, it's always bottled mineral water, at whatever ridiculous price it may be (which depends on the country).
> -  I eat on fine china, use real silverware, and drink out of crystal glasses!  This is not my own splurge, but it's my mum's! She loves china and crystal, and bought sets in the 70s. We always sat at the table together and ate off these plates. She gave each of my siblings and I a portion of the sets when we went to Uni. We all still have them and use them exclusively. Of course, a few pieces have slipped and broken along the way but I still have enough to keep me.
> If I ever broke them all, I'd replace them with the same quality at any price. I swear food and drink tastes different from proper plates and glasses.
> - My cats. The best food I can get them, regular grooming and check ups with the vet. And because they travel with me, sometimes they need extra vaccinations for their pet passports. Plus the additional cost of sending them to whichever country I am moving to. It was okay when I had only one cat, but after I rescued the other two, the cost shot way up! Worth every penny, of course! They are everything to me.
> - My bed. I have insomnia and a bad back, so a good mattress is so important. I'm currently living in temporary housing as I've recently moved, and the mattress is killing my back.
> - My clothes and shoes. I don't do designer clothing but, I wear mostly cotton and silk (my skin is really sensitive), and my shoes have to be leather or very good quality trainers like Nike Frees (they are totally flat and have a wide toe box). I've never tolerated cheap shoes, though they often look amazing.
> 
> Save:
> - I guess my bags fall into this. The most expensive I own is $350, though many were originally sold for more than double that. I've been able to get great discounts.
> - Travel. I fly Economy. If I could afford it, I'd go Business just for the additional inches of space to stretch out as all my flights tend to be long-haul, but I've yet to be able to afford that luxury.
> - Hotels are a bit of both. I will do 4-5 star hotels on holiday, but I have happily stayed in huts that cost $10 a night. It depends on the country I'm visiting and if safety is a priority, then I will book a 5 star hotel for added security. If an authentic nature experience is the aim, something that locals stay in is fine by me. It just has to be clean and not totally isolated from civilization because "young(ish) woman alone" can be trouble.
> Because I'm quite nomadic, I don't do holidays often. I am more likely to move to another country than have a holiday there.
> - Jewelry and watches. I own some lovely expensive pieces (some gifted, some bought), but the majority is not.
> Skagen is my preferred watch brand (~$150 for a watch) and I have a lot of Jewelry from Etsy in sterling silver/ gold filled.
> Also, the type of fine jewelry I wear is minimal and very dainty, so even then it is not expensive. For instance, my favourite diamond studs in 21k white gold are meant for little kids getting their first piercing, and thus, were really cheap. My fine jewelry is always something delicate that only I feel pleasure in wearing and that goes unnoticed by others. It ends up not costing anything at all.
> - Art for my living space. I make my own, so it's free outside of cost of supplies! LOL!
> 
> If I were rich (the definition of "rich" is relative, of course), I would splurge on everything from RTW to holidays to watches. I don't think I'd ever buy Rolex and Chanel (this level doesn't fit my personality. Looks elegant on others, looks "wannabe" on me), but I'd enjoy mid-high range offerings in every area of my life. Like my mum's china that is still exquisite 50 years in, I would get good quality that lasts, but I would only buy enough for my needs, not shop in excess.
> 
> Edit: I just remembered one more. I save on electronics. I use my phone and computer until they totally die. I will not upgrade every year as is so common nowadays. It's terrible for the environment and unnecessary in my experience.
> Also, lol on autocorrect capitalizing "China" at every turn. I think I've fixed them all now ha ha!



I'm coming round to you to eat (off your fine china and silverware)


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Hmmm, I would say I splurge and save in each category
> 
> 
> 
> I feel I do pretty the same on most categories, with some differences here and there. Overall, I enjoy some “luxuries” in each category, but save whenever I see fit:
> 
> - skincare and makeup: I splurge on skincare and makeup brands I like and that work for me and I definitely have some staples like Benefit Gimmy Brow. I save on facial soap (use affordable Korean skincare brands), but use good quality retinol and other active ingredients for skincare. I would also definitely save on mascaras, but since I don’t use them on daily basis, one mascara lasts me a while. I usually buy makeup using Sephora discounts or any discounts I find online, I stock up on my skincare on Black Friday or whenever some great discounts are happening.
> 
> - clothes & shoes - I mostly buy good quality brands and always look for good quality materials like cashmere and silk, organic/Supima cotton, but I rarely pay a full retail price for a new collection, I wait for sales. Occasionally I may buy some pieces full price if I know I’ll be using it for a few seasons, like a nice coat or there are no any sales/discounts at all. For shoes, I buy luxury brands on sale, like Stuart Weitzman or Tod’s, and it’s pretty easy to find them for a steal at the Outnet, or other outlets.
> 
> - bags - I mostly splurge on Celine bags, but same as for clothes & shoes, or fashion in general, if I know I can find a bag on sale or get it from the outlet, I will rather than buying full price.
> 
> - Jewelry - I stick to a few pieces I love to wear and actually don’t have that many, most of the times a jewelry piece is a gift from my DH
> 
> - Books - I’ve been buying quite a lot of nice books lately, but usually get them from Amazon as they are cheaper, occasionally I may get a used book if it’s in great condition. I also take advantage of Taschen book sales, in this way I got so many great books for a steal!
> 
> - Travel - I usually fly economy, and flying business would be a true luxury for me, however whenever I take a speed train, I opt for Business, as it really makes a big difference in my country (the price difference for train upgrade isn’t huge, but I accumulate double points that I can use for a free ticket, and also the seats are much more comfortable and less crowded).
> 
> - Hotels, depending on where I travel and the Booking offers, I usually stay at 3-4 star hotels, rarely at 5 star hotels, as I feel more pressure to look more “put together” at a 5 star hotel. I usually don’t care about breakfast at the hotel, and rather would have a kitchenette to cook my own breakfast as I have weird breakfast choices, so usually I prefer staying at the apartment rather than at the hotel, especially if we’re staying more than a couple of days, also depends on the destination. Most of the times breakfast at the hotel is overpriced, especially with covid, when a hotel just gives you a prepackaged food instead of having a buffet.
> 
> - Transportation - We don’t have to drive on daily basis, so we rarely use our car. This is also why I prefer to live in a city, rather than a suburbs, where I can use public transportation like metro, or take a taxi whenever I need, rather than having to drive myself and spend time in traffic. When the weather is great, I also love to bike
> 
> Coffee - I like brewing my own coffee, so my splurge is buying good quality beans, but I save by drinking coffee at home on daily basis rather than getting it at the cafe.
> 
> Same for tea - I splurge and buy a nice tea to drink at home, as the tea at the cafe are quite overpriced.
> 
> Museums, exhibitions, theater - I got a yearly subscription to most of the museum in my city and for 40€ I got to visit lots of museums and exhibitions, so this is definitely a “save”. However, when traveling I definitely “splurge” on museums and exhibitions I want to visit, as it’s one of my favorite things to do, go to the art museums and look at the beautiful artworks. For theater, I’d rather buy a nice seat whenever I can as I think it adds to the overall experience, depending on the performance. I also love going to the cinema, but with covid and having to wear mask all the time while at the cinema, I went just a couple of times to the cinema in the past 2 years, so mostly been watching Netflix and other streaming platforms.
> 
> - Beauty salons - I’ve been doing my own manicure and pedicure at home for the past 2 years, but I splurged on Chanel nail polish, ahah, still I feel I saved lots of money by doing it myself rather than going to the salon. However, I wouldn’t cut my hair by myself, luckily I don’t need to color my hair, so I go 2-3 times a year just for a haircut.
> 
> I think I might not realize in which other categories I might be saving, but yeah when it comes to electronics, I’m definitely using my phone and laptop until it breaks down, no need to constantly upgrade here



I save on books because I can read most of what I need through work, sometimes I'll order something I need to read brand new because it takes a while to go through the process at work.


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> Finally getting around to posting for Black Week! So that @Sparkletastic doesn’t complain to management (a “threat” from too small photos during Blue Week ), I’m going to try the full-size image option. Hopefully they won’t be too scary big!
> 
> View attachment 5362953
> 
> 
> Back row: Yves Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour PHW (with an Hermès Twilly), Burberry Baby Bridle Bag in Black Pebbled Leather SHW
> 
> Front row: Chanel Caviar Quilted Flap Bag RHW 15C, Chanel Caviar Quilted French Riviera Flap Bag SHW 14B, Chanel O-Mini Bag (WOC) 18S RHW
> 
> View attachment 5362955
> 
> 
> This is a special bag, so it gets it’s own photo: Louis Vuitton Epi Leather Trapeze GM Clutch. My parents went to a fundraiser in fall 1990 hosted by Princess Diana and this was the bag my mom used for the event. My parents got to meet her (I have a photo; if only my mom was holding the bag when the picture was taken!), and they won a limited edition Halcyon Days clock as part of an auction.
> 
> And since I’ve also been posting SLGs:
> 
> View attachment 5362957
> 
> 
> Far left column: Chanel L-Gusset Zip Wallet SWH 17B, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Case Black/Burgundy GHW 18S, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Card Holder GHW 15P, Coach x Keith Haring Card Holder
> 
> Near left column: Gucci passport holder, Gucci GG Pocket Organizer, Fendi Monster Eyes Card Holder (also posted during Red Week)
> 
> Top right: Proenza Schouler zippered pouch
> 
> Near right column: Kate Spade Meow Cat Coin Case / Key Fob / Bag Charm, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Pocket Organizer
> 
> Far right column: Prada Re-Nylon Pouch SHW, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Key Pouch, Louis Vuitton Monogram Eclipse Double Card Holder



Yours are stunning and so well curated.


----------



## piperdog

Love the Splurge/Mid-Range/Save question

Splurge: 
-Things that I use daily but don't run out - e.g., sunglasses, bed linens and pillows, kitchen knives and pots/pans
-Things that can last forever if treated properly - e.g., bags, jewelry, winter coats, watches, art, furniture
-Quality over quantity - e.g., I drink far less than I used to, so I now drink much better wine. I don't eat out often, but have no problem splurging on a special dinner when we do. 
-Things that can have outsized impact quality of life - e.g., cars - I used to commute into DC daily so wanted something comfortable for traffic; now I have a convertible that is an extra 'toy' car but brings me joy beyond measure. We bought a vacation property at the beginning of Covid that's a true refuge. My daughter is a dancer and I shudder to think about how much we've 'invested' in that over the years, but she loves it and we've made some wonderful life-long friends because of it.

Save: 
-Things that don't really matter to me, even if the world tells me they 'should' - e.g., I started cutting my own hair during Covid and am no less happy with the results than I was spending hours and $$ getting special curly-hair cuts. No mani/pedis, no hair color, no regular massage/spa, no fillers/botox. I've always been low-key to non-existent on skincare and makeup, and I think my face rewards me for this benign neglect.  I'm in my early 50s and am told that I look a decade younger. 
-Things where cheap basics are available and good enough - e.g., pantry staples, clothing basics, toiletries, and other items that run out and must constantly be restocked
-Things I'd rather do at home than go out - e.g, daily coffee, most meals, movies, entertain by having friends over for dinner and cooking for them. 
-Things I don't have to spend money on to enjoy - e.g., I get all books through the public library, find cheap/free events and exhibitions (easy to do in the metro-DC area)
-Tech - We started getting mid-tier instead of flagship phones and find them perfectly sufficient for our needs. Husband is in tech, so he loves researching features and options, then finding them for less.  

Mid-Range: 
-Pretty much everything else


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags and Slgs but my favorite is the Lv complete with the story. It definitely deserves its own picture.



Thank you!

I forgot to mention this is also the bag from the archives that the current LV Twist is based off.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> Great bags and great history on the LV clutch. That’s a legacy piece!



Thank you! Can you believe my mom was actually going to just give it away? I’m glad she asked if I wanted it first!


----------



## papertiger

I'm so sorry for my autocorrect mess-ups. I don't know whether it would be better to just turn it off and have the typos. At least you may understand what I was trying to write. 

Old pic of bag (looks brighter in today's sunshine) and stock pic of scarf which is not nearly so bright (worn with navy). 



	

		
			
		

		
	
.





Collected purchases today when out shopping 

Jumper: is a duplicate with one I have already just a smaller size to wear with opposite proportions. Since the other seemed to shrink a bit in the wash this time on 30C (Fahrenheit?) not sure if that was a good idea, but I love pure marino wool fine jumpers/sweaters.

Velvet dress: I am sitting here wearing it, so I guess I'm keeping it. I can wear it Spring and then Autumn-through-Winter since it's almost pure cotton. Scottish Summers too, no doubt. Wish it was a size smaller, but even though it wasn't in a sale I see they've sold out of all but the biggest sizes.I've put on a vintage Chanel belt and it looks OK. Basically, I can see they've made it from buying in an existing vintage 1970s dress so you could call it 'new vintage'. It doesn't button all the way down so can't use it as a light Summer coat, but it will fit with quite a few jackets. I love that it's cotton velvet and it wasn't expensive at all. 

Silk pyjamas: Amazing! I won't wear them together. I'll wear the bottoms as palazzo with the smaller jumper (see above) and wear the silk 'shirt' with my shorts or a mini etc.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> @DME, DH and I use amex points for travel and a virtuoso affiliated travel agent to book hotels and resorts. (Travel agent also books tickets)  Last month, we accumulated enough points to try out emirates first class (not sure we would do it again, but it was worth it for us to do once) and virtuoso gets us room upgrades, complimentary breakfast and credits (substantially delicious at Bulgari and Connaught hotels) and other perks.



Oh, wow, so jealous! Emirates first class is on my bucket list. The husband of a friend was upgraded to their business class one time and his photos were amazing, so I can only imagine what first is like. Maybe it would make me fear flying less if I was that pampered? 

And your painting is stunning!


----------



## lill_canele

papertiger said:


> Save
> Car: Since I don't drive (DH does though).
> *Bread: I make my own. Although I need to stop baking because I need to stop eating it.*
> Leggings: I buy pure cotton children's in the summer (no tax) and just wear my gym ones in Winter
> Gym clothes: I always buy in sales and take care of them
> I don't own a fridge (we have a cold store and a tiled larder)
> TV I don't own one



I shall happily take the bread off your hands!   I love fresh homemade bread!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> @DME, DH and I use amex points for travel and a virtuoso affiliated travel agent to book hotels and resorts. (Travel agent also books tickets)  Last month, we accumulated enough points to try out emirates first class (not sure we would do it again, but it was worth it for us to do once) and virtuoso gets us room upgrades, complimentary breakfast and credits (substantially delicious at Bulgari and Connaught hotels) and other perks.






DME said:


> Oh, wow, so jealous! Emirates first class is on my bucket list. The husband of a friend was upgraded to their business class one time and his photos were amazing, so I can only imagine what first is like. Maybe it would make me fear flying less if I was that pampered?
> 
> And your painting is stunning!



It's interesting. I never really considered first class when flying, and I've traveled a lot (Dubai, Egypt, Nigeria, Zambia, Zimbabwe, Botswana, Greece, Italy, Australia, all over Asia, etc.)
I remember going business class as a child because my father flew a lot for work and he had a lot of points to upgrade.

But I never really thought about upgrading my international flights. Longest one I've been on is 18 hours on Emirates economy class. And wow, the food in economy class for Emirates is the best food I've had on an airplane in my life! So I can definitely imaging first class as being a top-of-the-line experience/service. 
I've also stayed at the VIP lounge in Dubai when doing layovers, and it's a great way to refresh oneself.

My husband and I recently discussed this and we've come to the agreement that we don't find it worth it to take first class. For me it's probably because I've gotten very used to traveling in less than favorable conditions (not saying anyone should, it can be very unpleasant), and that has given me the ability to sleep on anything, anywhere lol. 
My husband would rather use his money elsewhere I guess.

But when you do go on Emirates 1st class, have a wonderful time!


----------



## piperdog

Black bag week:
First is a 90's Coach briefcase. I bought it for myself as a reward for surviving law school and passing the bar exam. It was a big deal purchase while temping and waiting tables looking for my first 'real' job. Maybe I'll break it out again when I go back into the office. 
Second shot is the Coach tote that was my work and travel bag for a long time, a great Mulberry found at a thrift store, and a tiny Ferragamo crossbody. 
Third picture is of my H girls. Both 1994 noir Gulliver. 38 Trim is soft and slouchy, and 35 Bolide prim and proper. Hard to imagine that they may have originated from the same hide. I don't usually anthropomorphize things, but it's hard for me to not see them as siblings - the teacher's pet with perfect posture, and the boho wild child. (As much as a basic black H bag can be called wild).


----------



## DME

piperdog said:


> Black bag week:
> First is a 90's Coach briefcase. I bought it for myself as a reward for surviving law school and passing the bar exam. It was a big deal purchase while temping and waiting tables looking for my first 'real' job. Maybe I'll break it out again when I go back into the office.
> Second shot is the Coach tote that was my work and travel bag for a long time, a great Mulberry found at a thrift store, and a tiny Ferragamo crossbody.
> Third picture is of my H girls. Both 1994 noir Gulliver. 38 Trim is soft and slouchy, and 35 Bolide prim and proper. Hard to imagine that they may have originated from the same hide. I don't usually anthropomorphize things, but it's hard for me to not see them as siblings - the teacher's pet with perfect posture, and the boho wild child. (As much as a basic black H bag can be called wild).



A Coach Beekman Brief! I have one of those from the mid-90’s, too. Well, it was mine, but I passed it to DH since I wasn’t really using it and he needed something for work (he’s an attorney like you). He’s been working from home for two years, so it’s currently collecting dust. But, wow, great throwback. And lovely bags you have, all of them! I love the idea that your H bags could be siblings.


----------



## piperdog

DME said:


> A Coach Beekman Brief! I have one of those from the mid-90’s, too. Well, it was mine, but I passed it to DH since I wasn’t really using it and he needed something for work (he’s an attorney like you). He’s been working from home for two years, so it’s currently collecting dust. But, wow, great throwback. And lovely bags you have, all of them! I love the idea that your H bags could be siblings.


Beekman! I knew it had a name, but couldn't remember it. I tell myself that just carrying the bag (esp. loaded with laptop) will be a workout by itself. I love the plush, chewy, old-school Coach leather, but man, that bag is HEAVY! I'm also fortunate to be able to still WAH full-time, but I know at some point that will end.


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> It's interesting. I never really considered first class when flying, and I've traveled a lot (Dubai, Egypt, Nigeria, Zambia, Zimbabwe, Botswana, Greece, Italy, Australia, all over Asia, etc.)
> I remember going business class as a child because my father flew a lot for work and he had a lot of points to upgrade.
> 
> But I never really thought about upgrading my international flights. Longest one I've been on is 18 hours on Emirates economy class. And wow, the food in economy class for Emirates is the best food I've had on an airplane in my life! So I can definitely imaging first class as being a top-of-the-line experience/service.
> I've also stayed at the VIP lounge in Dubai when doing layovers, and it's a great way to refresh oneself.
> 
> My husband and I recently discussed this and we've come to the agreement that we don't find it worth it to take first class. For me it's probably because I've gotten very used to traveling in less than favorable conditions (not saying anyone should, it can be very unpleasant), and that has given me the ability to sleep on anything, anywhere lol.
> My husband would rather use his money elsewhere I guess.
> 
> But when you do go on Emirates 1st class, have a wonderful time!



A long time ago we were given (work) First Class for Australia (stopovers at Singapore and on the return Hong Kong). I slept all the way there (basically a day) on both legs of the journey so missed everything First Class including food entertainment etc, I could have been put in the hold and I wouldn't have noticed. I did get a free Anya Hindmarch toiletry bag though (it has a vintage plane on it) so at least I can remember what may have been a great experience.

We went Emirates (economy?) to New Zealand (work again) and the NZ All Blacks (national rugby team) were on board. My colleague was so  with the players she had to keep making excuses to walk in the aisle up and down beside them  She got her steps in that day.


----------



## papertiger

piperdog said:


> Black bag week:
> First is a 90's Coach briefcase. I bought it for myself as a reward for surviving law school and passing the bar exam. It was a big deal purchase while temping and waiting tables looking for my first 'real' job. Maybe I'll break it out again when I go back into the office.
> Second shot is the Coach tote that was my work and travel bag for a long time, a great Mulberry found at a thrift store, and a tiny Ferragamo crossbody.
> Third picture is of my H girls. Both 1994 noir Gulliver. 38 Trim is soft and slouchy, and 35 Bolide prim and proper. Hard to imagine that they may have originated from the same hide. I don't usually anthropomorphize things, but it's hard for me to not see them as siblings - the teacher's pet with perfect posture, and the boho wild child. (As much as a basic black H bag can be called wild).



Hard-working classic blacks


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> I'm so sorry for my autocorrect mess-ups. I don't know whether it would be better to just turn it off and have the typos. At least you may understand what I was trying to write.
> 
> Old pic of bag (looks brighter in today's sunshine) and stock pic of scarf which is not nearly so bright (worn with navy).
> 
> View attachment 5363109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5363110
> 
> 
> 
> Collected purchases today when out shopping
> 
> Jumper: is a duplicate with one I have already just a smaller size to wear with opposite proportions. Since the other seemed to shrink a bit in the wash this time on 30C (Fahrenheit?) not sure if that was a good idea, but I love pure marino wool fine jumpers/sweaters.
> 
> Velvet dress: I am sitting here wearing it, so I guess I'm keeping it. I can wear it Spring and then Autumn-through-Winter since it's almost pure cotton. Scottish Summers too, no doubt. Wish it was a size smaller, but even though it wasn't in a sale I see they've sold out of all but the biggest sizes.I've put on a vintage Chanel belt and it looks OK. Basically, I can see they've made it from buying in an existing vintage 1970s dress so you could call it 'new vintage'. It doesn't button all the way down so can't use it as a light Summer coat, but it will fit with quite a few jackets. I love that it's cotton velvet and it wasn't expensive at all.
> 
> Silk pyjamas: Amazing! I won't wear them together. I'll wear the bottoms as palazzo with the smaller jumper (see above) and wear the silk 'shirt' with my shorts or a mini etc.



OK, so forget what I said, new velvet dress doesn't fit with _any_ jacket or coat I've tried with it so far apart from a vintage full length mink that was my mother's and a Mathew Willamson fur rabbit jacket - both very Winter. I guess the long-midi is an unusual length for me. There's no chance of an exchange for smaller one, I wish I'd seen these earlier. My atelier will say no to taking it in on top because there's a zip under the arm. I could have it shortened to knee, over knee or mini  

Going through my wardrobe tomorrow to obey the one in and one out rule. Jujitu/Judo suit going too, I'm not going back. 

Chopped the ornamental belting off the hips of my washed-leather shrunken black All Saints leather jacket. No point in adding inches where I don't need. Looks much better now, what took me so long?


----------



## JenJBS

Love reading everyone's posts on what they spend or save on! So fun to read!


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Love reading everyone's posts on what they spend or save on! So fun to read!



and so interesting that some items and experiences are literally opposites

Edited!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

piperdog said:


> Beekman! I knew it had a name, but couldn't remember it. I tell myself that just carrying the bag (esp. loaded with laptop) will be a workout by itself. I love the plush, chewy, old-school Coach leather, but man, that bag is HEAVY! I'm also fortunate to be able to still WAH full-time, but I know at some point that will end.


The older coach leather was so heavy. I had a huge tote from them and severely damaged my shoulder from the weight. Ever since I to go lighter in weight, but boy was the leather amazing on it.


----------



## lill_canele

papertiger said:


> A long time ago we were given (work) First Class for Australia (stopovers at Singapore and on the return Hong Kong). I slept all the way there (basically a day) on both legs of the journey so missed everything First Class including food entertainment etc, I could have been put in the hold and I wouldn't have noticed. I did get a free Anya Hindmarch toiletry bag though (it has a vintage plane on it) so at least I can remember what may have been a great experience.
> 
> We went Emirates (economy?) to New Zealand (work again) and the NZ All Blacks (national rugby team) were on board. My colleague was so  with the players she had to keep making excuses to walk in the aisle up and down beside them  She got her steps in that day.



Haha, I pretty much knock out as well! I used to be the type of person who could never sleep on an airplane and I would stay up for nearly the entire flight watching movies. Definitely not now, I'll take all the sleep I can get!   

Haha, did your colleague get a photo or an autograph with them?

Also, the flight attendants are all soooo nice! There's always extra fruit and pizza. They always refill my water bottle. They are also very professional and patient with the drunk men flirting with them (something I'd probably not tolerate .)


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Haha, I pretty much knock out as well! I used to be the type of person who could never sleep on an airplane and I would stay up for nearly the entire flight watching movies. Definitely not now, I'll take all the sleep I can get!
> 
> Haha, did your colleague get a photo or an autograph with them?
> 
> Also, the flight attendants are all soooo nice! There's always extra fruit and pizza. They always refill my water bottle. They are also very professional and patient with the drunk men flirting with them (something I'd probably not tolerate .)



I can't remember if she did, shame if she didn't.

I remember going to Japan (Virgin, Business Class). We had the most wonderful Bento dish - and then I left the air con blasting straight down on my head and fell asleep (again). I woke up with a migraine from hell and was sick in the bag and then the toilet pretty much all the rest of the way. The attendants were very sweet. I remember my colleague (same one who liked the All Blacks) holding my hair  .

The worst flight attendants were on a budget airline to Norway. Air turbulence started while I was in the toilet. When I tried to get back to my own seat, the attendant wanted me to sit straight away in another chair, but yet carried on pouring boiling hot coffee. The woman passenger who wanted the coffee held the cup over the empty seat where the attendant wanted me to sit (for my own safety). The passenger didn't want to spill the boiling liquid over herself, the plane shaking, I wasn't going to sit under someone shaking boiling fluid either. I told the attendant "Just to clarify, that for my own safety, you'd like me to sit under a shaking, scalding hot cup of coffee? I have to sit down immediately, but you can go on pouring boiling water over people? Is that correct? She relented. The attendants had arguments with _everyone_ on that plane.


----------



## papertiger

I keep forgetting about more black bags:

I know this photo is more about the boots I was wearing that night but another black and gold Chanel that was given to me 
is my black lamb Tassel bag. 
I thought it was a camera bag  - but it isn't, it's a flap.
You can just see the tassel on the left.


----------



## Katinahat

It’s been a crazy week again so I’m only just attempting to catch up on all the chat on the thread. I’m sure I’ve missed much. 

@papertiger gold boots and a Chanel bag. Be still my beating heart! 
@Sparkletastic I’m so sorry about your new bag! It looked beautiful but I could see the wrinkles in the photo. Given the high price you’ve suggested I can see why this is not good and know you must have been gutted. I hope it can return without an issue!
@piperdog Your black bags are exquisite!
@BowieFan1971 it is lovely to see you again. 
@DME Your bags are stunning! I love the LV and Chanel.


----------



## Katinahat

Catching up on all your observations about what you splurge or save on has been most informative. It is very interesting to see how diverse we are as a group even though we all love bags. I’ll have a go with mine:

Splurge:
The occasional full price bag.
Private school fees, music & sports lessons.
Kennel Club registered pedigree dog.
Private health, dental & vet insurance.
Gait fit running shoes.
Key pieces of furniture
Handmade Rugs
10 weekly highlights/cut quality salon. 
Individual artworks & paintings
Technology: Apple devices. 

Midrange
Family SUV car midrange manufacturer.
Holidays abroad in reasonable hotels.
Good high street clothing/shoe ranges for workwear & casual - NYDJ, Ted Baker, Hobbs, Barbour, Gabor etc.
Branded running gear
Reasonable crockery, glassware etc
Quality furniture.  
Quality makeup, perfume and skincare: Clarins, Bobbi Brown etc
Theatre/concerts/eating out before Covid.  

Save
Clothing for children while still growing.
Doing own cleaning/gardening/dog walking. 
2 Tabby Moggies


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> @DME, DH and I use amex points for travel and a virtuoso affiliated travel agent to book hotels and resorts. (Travel agent also books tickets)  Last month, we accumulated enough points to try out emirates first class (not sure we would do it again, but it was worth it for us to do once) and virtuoso gets us room upgrades, complimentary breakfast and credits (substantially delicious at Bulgari and Connaught hotels) and other perks.
> 
> @coffee2go, I chuckled when I read your list with respect to our similarities and differences  DH begged me to stop cutting my own hair (I had been putting it in a high ponytail for years, and the final straw for him was when I asked him to trim the ponytail ( he had complained it was uneven when I did it)
> 
> @Sparkletastic, when we had a car, I totally agreed with your  philosophy
> I still agree with respect to tech
> for more on topic splurges, i don’t buy RTW or Bags unless they pass two tests: make my heart sing; forever purchases.
> 
> i forgot if I mentioned, in the save category, DH and I have lived in the same city for decades. We were fortunate to always have purchased our homes when prices were very low. Even our dream home (which hopefully will come into use after some litigation and gut renovation) was purchased during covid, at a time we believed was a black swan time, was also unique and discounted opportunity with enormous (it’s all relative) outdoor space. Our first pre war one bedroom apt, gracefully proportioned, with original moldings, in the center of the city, near the park, (but half the size of our new place’s outdoor space) was purchased decades ago for 100K. (So we’ve never beaten that deal lol. But, we refuse to buy any real estate at the top of the market ever. Buy low, sell high.
> 
> @dcooney4 , for smaller pieces I agree with you re art supplies, but I found that I had fun for my 5 Covid paintings (which are 4x6 and 5x6’ (the latter for the first one in the series below) to use less expensive paint. I normally don’t go larger than six feet wide bc I prefer to paint canvases hung on walls, and larger than that is too unwieldy to hang on my own. I  normally paint exclusively in oil paint, but for what I wanted, I even used (almost embarassed to say) water based mural paint in large tubs and cans. When I do paint in oils, I finally stopped mixing my own medium, and I splurge on a pre mixed gel for when I want a more opaque cotton candy cloud texture to the paint Lol.
> View attachment 5363024


My favorite paint is gouache. It costs more but it gives me more control to make very fine lines.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> @DME, DH and I use amex points for travel and a virtuoso affiliated travel agent to book hotels and resorts. (Travel agent also books tickets)  Last month, we accumulated enough points to try out emirates first class (not sure we would do it again, but it was worth it for us to do once) and virtuoso gets us room upgrades, complimentary breakfast and credits (substantially delicious at Bulgari and Connaught hotels) and other perks.
> 
> @coffee2go, I chuckled when I read your list with respect to our similarities and differences  DH begged me to stop cutting my own hair (I had been putting it in a high ponytail for years, and the final straw for him was when I asked him to trim the ponytail ( he had complained it was uneven when I did it)
> 
> @Sparkletastic, when we had a car, I totally agreed with your  philosophy
> I still agree with respect to tech
> for more on topic splurges, i don’t buy RTW or Bags unless they pass two tests: make my heart sing; forever purchases.
> 
> i forgot if I mentioned, in the save category, DH and I have lived in the same city for decades. We were fortunate to always have purchased our homes when prices were very low. Even our dream home (which hopefully will come into use after some litigation and gut renovation) was purchased during covid, at a time we believed was a black swan time, was also unique and discounted opportunity with enormous (it’s all relative) outdoor space. Our first pre war one bedroom apt, gracefully proportioned, with original moldings, in the center of the city, near the park, (but half the size of our new place’s outdoor space) was purchased decades ago for 100K. (So we’ve never beaten that deal lol. But, we refuse to buy any real estate at the top of the market ever. Buy low, sell high.
> 
> @dcooney4 , for smaller pieces I agree with you re art supplies, but I found that I had fun for my 5 Covid paintings (which are 4x6 and 5x6’ (the latter for the first one in the series below) to use less expensive paint. I normally don’t go larger than six feet wide bc I prefer to paint canvases hung on walls, and larger than that is too unwieldy to hang on my own. I  normally paint exclusively in oil paint, but for what I wanted, I even used (almost embarassed to say) water based mural paint in large tubs and cans. When I do paint in oils, I finally stopped mixing my own medium, and I splurge on a pre mixed gel for when I want a more opaque cotton candy cloud texture to the paint Lol.
> View attachment 5363024


@880. It’s hard to buy low sell high in my city where housing costs permanently hold there value and are high. However we’ve always made  money on our up levelling. The Victorian house we are in now is probably our forever home, certainly for bringing up the family. It was a complete renovation project taking it back to renew which made it good value at the time. 10 years on its hard to believe that’s what’s underneath!





The most interesting find was this: where the decorator signed his work in 1862!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> My grandparents and my father both worked for railroads their whole life.  I have an appreciation for the wood in railroad built ins--lots of heavy oak.   Is your place mostly one big room or several smaller rooms?



Not much nice wood in our house- the floors are old wooden boards though, but covered with several decades of linoleum... we are in the former GDR and most renovations have been done their way.  
The main house consists of several smaller rooms, a rather big staircase and the tower with a little room we haven´t entered for years. Some former owner put a rudimentary bathroom up there. 
The ground floor of the main house used to be offices, the first floor living quarters. There´s a long corridor leading to the flat part. This is a huge room that was added to the building later as a big waiting hall. There used to be a pub/ basic restaurant in there that must have closed in the 90ies when the station was closed too. The older locals still speak about it.

The former grain storage building has impressive wooden beams inside.


----------



## DME

piperdog said:


> Beekman! I knew it had a name, but couldn't remember it. I tell myself that just carrying the bag (esp. loaded with laptop) will be a workout by itself. I love the plush, chewy, old-school Coach leather, but man, that bag is HEAVY! I'm also fortunate to be able to still WAH full-time, but I know at some point that will end.



So it’s funny. I may not have come up with that name had it not been for the fact that I’ve been going through all of my bag paperwork and putting it with their respective bags. (Do any of you do this? How do your store your bag paperwork?) I was going through the Coach tags last weekend and remember coming across the one for this briefcase, so it was top of mind.

It is definitely heavy, but oh so classic Coach!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Exactly! The bag is going back. I’m not paying for a rumpled, crumpled bag.
> 
> I went to get my hair done and came back and saw it. I got totally ticked.
> 
> When I got my yellow Miss Dior, I only paid $600. It was also (stupidly) shipped in a padded envelope. When it arrived, it was a little crumpled structurally but the leather was not at all wrinkled. For the price, I filled it with old t shirts, gave it a couple of days to pop into shape and it looks like new.
> 
> In contrast, I paid 8x that price for this teeny little bag to get structure and leather that’s crumpled. I’m not compromising on handbags. They need to be whatever they were promised to be.  So, back it goes.
> 
> 23 of my 26 bags cost less than this one and I love them all. Heck, I like some of my bargain finds the most. So, at this price point and above, I should positively *adore* the bag.



I fully understand your decision! 
The wrinkling might be able to get cured but it should not be there in the first place. I´m sure you wouldn´t ever have bought the bag had it been sold as wrinkled and in need of tlc. 
My mustard New Lock cost 160€ and was shipped in a plastic bag, wrapped inside an old sweater for protection. It was well used before, but did not get any additional damage from shipping. 
Given your beautiful bag was immaculate before being shipped it must really have suffered in transport. Or maybe the seller only was very good with taking photos and some of the damage was there before and conveniently not disclosed. 

I´m keeping my fingers crossed for you to find a bag you will adore! You deserve perfection! 

PS: did you have a look at Bulgari bags? I think they do smaller gold bags.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Do it!
> My mum is of the opinion that everyday is Sunday best, because life is short. This has really sunk in with me as I've gotten older.



I love this attitude and wished I had the nerve to actually use all the finery my parents gave me. Currently I happily use china, cutlery and cookware from the dump. We used to have a dump nearby and when people brought boxes full of their deceased elders´china, cutlery, cookware or glass in to throw away the workers usually saved them for us to take home. 
My trousseau china is still in my parents house. Sometimes I use it there. It´s so pretty. My trousseau cutlery hasn´t left its box for ages. I remember the day my Mum took me to chose what I liked and had each piece engraved with an "A" for me.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not much nice wood in our house- the floors are old wooden boards though, but covered with several decades of linoleum... we are in the former GDR and most renovations have been done their way.
> The main house consists of several smaller rooms, a rather big staircase and the tower with a little room we haven´t entered for years. Some former owner put a rudimentary bathroom up there.
> The ground floor of the main house used to be offices, the first floor living quarters. There´s a long corridor leading to the flat part. This is a huge room that was added to the building later as a big waiting hall. There used to be a pub/ basic restaurant in there that must have closed in the 90ies when the station was closed too. The older locals still speak about it.
> 
> The former grain storage building has impressive wooden beams inside.


Do you have any ghosts?


----------



## More bags

DME said:


> Finally getting around to posting for Black Week! So that @Sparkletastic doesn’t complain to management (a “threat” from too small photos during Blue Week ), I’m going to try the full-size image option. Hopefully they won’t be too scary big!
> 
> View attachment 5362953
> 
> 
> Back row: Yves Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour PHW (with an Hermès Twilly), Burberry Baby Bridle Bag in Black Pebbled Leather SHW
> 
> Front row: Chanel Caviar Quilted Flap Bag RHW 15C, Chanel Caviar Quilted French Riviera Flap Bag SHW 14B, Chanel O-Mini Bag (WOC) 18S RHW
> 
> View attachment 5362955
> 
> 
> This is a special bag, so it gets it’s own photo: Louis Vuitton Epi Leather Trapeze GM Clutch. My parents went to a fundraiser in fall 1990 hosted by Princess Diana and this was the bag my mom used for the event. My parents got to meet her (I have a photo; if only my mom was holding the bag when the picture was taken!), and they won a limited edition Halcyon Days clock as part of an auction.
> 
> And since I’ve also been posting SLGs:
> 
> View attachment 5362957
> 
> 
> Far left column: Chanel L-Gusset Zip Wallet SWH 17B, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Case Black/Burgundy GHW 18S, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Card Holder GHW 15P, Coach x Keith Haring Card Holder
> 
> Near left column: Gucci passport holder, Gucci GG Pocket Organizer, Fendi Monster Eyes Card Holder (also posted during Red Week)
> 
> Top right: Proenza Schouler zippered pouch
> 
> Near right column: Kate Spade Meow Cat Coin Case / Key Fob / Bag Charm, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Pocket Organizer
> 
> Far right column: Prada Re-Nylon Pouch SHW, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Key Pouch, Louis Vuitton Monogram Eclipse Double Card Holder


Wow, great bags and SLGs. I love your LV Clutch story!


----------



## Kimbashop

I've been away from this thread for a while as I settle into my 3 month rental. SLOWLY catching up.



880 said:


> I love your post! And, I think dior people are so nice all over the world (I also don’t buy anything bc my SA is in NY, but other dior people (in Europe and Canada) have toured me around the store, written down restaurant and sight seeing recommendations, and been generally extremely welcoming). Have a fabulous trip! We cannot wait to hear all about it and see your pics!





ElainePG said:


> How exciting… 3 months in the UK! I hope you have an amazing time.
> 
> And I love your story about the Dior store at Heathrow. I've read so many stories lately about poor customer service at high-end shops. It was nice to read about an SA who treated you well. Especially since you weren't planning to buy anything.





More bags said:


> Your Dior experience is a lovely story!





More bags said:


> have a wonderful trip - three months, that’s awesome!



Thank you, @880, @ElainePG, @More bags and @Paris Girl . I have to say the Dior experience makes me want to buy from them in the future-- successful strategy on their part. I will post pics as they come along! I'm terrible at remembering to take photos.



jblended said:


> How wonderful! But please do be careful when you're out and about. The covid cases are insane right now. Denial (the current government/public approach) isn't exactly stopping the spread: 1 in 20 people currently tests positive.
> Hoping you're safe and have a wonderful time.



thank you! No one seems to be wearing a mask. My colleague and I are trying to be very careful.



Katinahat said:


> Thanks, I do love a tailored jacket! 3 months of travel allows for lots of bags! Enjoy your trip!



Thank you! so far we are having a wonderful time. Everyone has been so friendly.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> have a great trip -- three months is a nice long time, and do keep us posted on your shopping and travels. Pictures welcome.



Thank you -- I will take pics and post when I can (I'm terrible at it).



Jereni said:


> Neither here nor there, but @Kimbashop I want to shamelessly hire you as a personal shopper and have you go to Aspinal and take pictures of all the pretties… lol.



Haha - I will do it! I'm planning on spending a week in London and would be more than happy to visit their shop. I hear it is beautiful.

Here is a bag pic outside of a pub. The weather has been warm enough to sit outside. So far, I have used this bag every day of my trip. I almost didn't bring it but packed it at the last moment. It flies under the radar (no designers in this neighborhood) and carries everything I need: PS1 Tiny, with local ale.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> This is so, so fantastic!!!
> 
> I love the cobbled stone street too



Thank-you!

It´s kind of "wild"...  situated at the back of beyond and an everlasting sleeping building site. When we bought it we had no idea. It was the only option to buy a big house and a lot of land for cheap back then and we had lots of illusions. Plus my spouse told me it wouldn´t be far to the beach.... Haha, he knew I don´t know anything about geography... it´s a 140km round trip to the beach and the beach is either at the isle of Rügen or the isle of Usedom, both touristy places for the elderly in my opinion.... I´m not into electric bicycles! Of course we haven´t been at said beaches for more than maybe 4 times in all the years...

Meanwhile we learned that this place is far from what people call a house. It´s very rudimentary, little comfort, a lot of makeshift solutions we have simply gotten used to. I come from suburbia, always thriving for creature comfort and keeping up with the neighbours. This I have shed completely. The years in the caravan and now inside this charming old dump have taught me to live a lot simpler and not give a ... about what people think is normal.

Living here in the way we do comes with a special kind of freedom. We have a lot of room, we don´t have to worry about too much housecleaning (bare bricks do emit sand and dust no matter how much you clean, so leave it), we don´t have nosy neighbours. On the other hand the infrastructure around here is bad. This town only offers the basics: several discounters and very few lowest tier shops. Getting "to town" (and it´s not impressive, either) means a 50km round trip. Getting to a real city means 400km round, so we don´t do it.

I still have my grandmother´s appartment in my parents´ house. Suburban bliss. When I go there I go "into civilisation" and enjoy the comfort, the central heating, tv, the closeness to several cities, the shopping, the Mc Donald´s nearby...  and then get fed up after a week of fighting for a parking spot and comments from the neighbours about the "charming" old car. It sucks the air out of me.

PS: my nicer shoes hate the cobble stones!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I forgot to mention this is also the bag from the archives that the current LV Twist is based off.



Yes! I wondered whether it was the mother of the current Twist. When I looked at the Twist the SA told me about the vintage model it is based on. 
How does the lining hold up? I heard the inside slip pocket often gets sticky.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> @880. It’s hard to buy low sell high in my city where housing costs permanently hold there value and are high. However we’ve always made  money on our up levelling. The Victorian house we are in now is probably our forever home, certainly for bringing up the family. It was a complete renovation project taking it back to renew which made it good value at the time. 10 years on its hard to believe that’s what’s underneath!
> View attachment 5363562
> View attachment 5363564
> View attachment 5363563
> View attachment 5363566
> 
> The most interesting find was this: where the decorator signed his work in 1862!
> View attachment 5363565


How exciting to live in a home with history! I've always wanted to be one of those people who finds a forgotten Van Gogh in their attic, but that can't happen in California where almost nothing is very old.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> My atelier will say no to taking it in on top because there's a zip under the arm.


Sorry, I don´t understand why a zipper under the arm would make taking in impossible. I mean a zipper can be unpicked and re-inserted? 
Lol, I have no idea about which kind of work ateliers do take on. I do my own alterations and think almost everything is possible. 
At the moment I have a gorgeous 70ies chiffon dress on the table- half unpicked, because some former owner altered it before, made it smaller than the size tag indicates and obviously had no clue of the architecture of sleeves. Fortunately it came with a "scarf" in the same fabric- a piece of the lower part of the dress cut off when shortening it. This gives me the chance to sort out the problems.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> So it’s funny. I may not have come up with that name had it not been for the fact that I’ve been going through all of my bag paperwork and putting it with their respective bags. (Do any of you do this? How do your store your bag paperwork?) I was going through the Coach tags last weekend and remember coming across the one for this briefcase, so it was top of mind.
> 
> It is definitely heavy, but oh so classic Coach!


I wish I had a system for storing bag paperwork. Once it is separated from the bag, good luck finding it! I have an envelope full of price tags. Lately, if possible, I've been leaving the price tag in a pocket in the purse. It's a little inconvenient because it makes it harder to use the pocket. I do put the bag name and style numbers on my spreadsheet, and try to add the color name and approximate date of manufacture. That's one thing I love about Coach - most bags have their date of manufacture on them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Do you have any ghosts?



No! At least none from the house. The "ghosts" that come to visit are our personal deceased beloved.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

I have been reading everyone's splurge list with great interest.  It sparked introspection.

My mother was extremely frugal.   She bought really cheap things or things on sale. Bargains really floated her boat. She loved being able to eat at McDonalds for $1.  I wanted nice things and from that age of 16, I started lying to her about the cost of things.  I drove to the next town to get a premium Christmas tree and told her it cost half of what it really cost.  After that, for my entire life, the price I told her was always 2/3s of the real price.   As an only child, I was the financial beneficiary of her lifetime of frugality when she passed away.  She had amassed a surprising amount of money.  

Compared to her, I thought of myself as a profligate when I was single.   I married a man who was very successful in sales.   At the peak of his career, it really did not matter how much anything cost.  After a decade long, tight period, we are back to being affluent again.   

So given this history of money (poor teenager from frugal family, single with high end preferences who spent a lot of money on education, flush married, tight married, and flush again)  I thought about what I splurge on.   The answer is almost nothing.  I am a value shopper.  I have nice things, but I really get a lot of bang for the buck.  I have the best aspects of the Hermes experience at a low price by buying vintage and keeping my collection small.  We have a breath-takingly beautiful custom home that I designed and for every finish choice, I picked the best mid-range choice.   Even the builder couldn't believe that we ended up with such a unique & spectacular house for the very bottom of the price range he builds in.  

I concluded the only four things I splurged on in the last decade are  
1. The top of the list is lots of premium maintenance and improvements for our rental properties
2. High-end, prepared food from our neighborhood gourmet market so that I don't have to cook
3. Complicated vacations (non-tour) to exotic locations like remote China or Egypt with a private driver & Egyptologist.  Coming up are Israel, Japan, Thailand/Cambodia/Vietnam/Singapore, African safari, European river cruise.
4. a $16k sound system which will have accurate rich sound for decades
5. (Bags & scarves don't count).  

Every thing else is a mid-range value choice.    DH loves to spend money on eating out, but it is not my thing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I wish I had a system for storing bag paperwork. Once it is separated from the bag, good luck finding it! I have an envelope full of price tags. Lately, if possible, I've been leaving the price tag in a pocket in the purse. It's a little inconvenient because it makes it harder to use the pocket. I do put the bag name and style numbers on my spreadsheet, and try to add the color name and approximate date of manufacture. That's one thing I love about Coach - most bags have their date of manufacture on them.



I put the ID cards, booklets, spare keys and paperwork that comes with bags into plastic sleeves, scribble the name of the bag on the sleeves and store the lot in a nice box.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love this attitude and wished I had the nerve to actually use all the finery my parents gave me. Currently I happily use china, cutlery and cookware from the dump. We used to have a dump nearby and when people brought boxes full of their deceased elders´china, cutlery, cookware or glass in to throw away the workers usually saved them for us to take home.
> My trousseau china is still in my parents house. Sometimes I use it there. It´s so pretty. My trousseau cutlery hasn´t left its box for ages. I remember the day my Mum took me to chose what I liked and had each piece engraved with an "A" for me.


I don't have any fancy china. We didn't get any when we got married and I'm kind of glad we didn't because we never do that kind of entertaining. I have a few special pieces, some silver serveware, and some crystal. I have a display cabinet in the dining room for some of it.

Currently I'm going through the decor and stored away things in my house and trying to "thin the herd." I have too many decor items so I'm trying to part with those that are less special because I suspect that when I die, it will all end up in the trash or at a thrift store. There is no point in keeping decor unless it is displayed.

I still have a lot of embroidered linens that my grandmother collected. They haven't seen the light of day in many decades. I put them back in the cabinet. I have no idea what to do with them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I have too many decor items so I'm trying to part with those that are less special because I suspect that when I die, it will all end up in the trash or at a thrift store.


Unfortunately the trash or thrift store will be the fate of lots of the little decorative items...   and from there somebody who loves them will bring them home and clutter their home with them until they end back in the trash or at the thrift store... 
Please make sure not to get rid of items you still care for, but enjoy them now. Once you actually die- is now the time to think of this?- somebody else can do this.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> The most interesting find was this: where the decorator signed his work in 1862!
> View attachment 5363565


I love this!


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Currently I'm going through the decor and stored away things in my house and trying to "thin the herd." *I have too many decor items so I'm trying to part with those that are less special because I suspect that when I die, it will all end up in the trash or at a thrift store. *There is no point in keeping decor unless it is displayed.



I was the one who had to empty both MIL and my mother's house upon their deaths.   MIL never got rid of anything.  It made me cry that there was so much stuff.   I swear she had 4 of EVERYTHING because people loved to give her presents.  By contrast, Mother's house was sparsely furnished and everything was actually practical.  Extended family and friends were happy to get mother's stuff.   The best was giving her old caddy to a cousin who needed a second family car.  They were so happy to get it.  They had it repainted and drove it to her funeral.  I kept her 2 fur coats. They bring me joy.

I heard a story about a woman who got rid of a little stuff every year.  We she died, she was down to a mere 4 boxes of stuff.  That always impressed me.   The older I get, the less I feel I need.


----------



## jblended

Cordeliere said:


> Coming up are Israel, Japan, Thailand/Cambodia/Vietnam/Singapore, African safari, European river cruise.


Oh how lovely! I was hoping to move to Vietnam before the pandemic hit. Now it's unlikely to happen for a few more years.
If you end up creating a thread about your trips, would you please share the link on this thread? I'd love to see!


----------



## jblended

jblended said:


> I forgot this in my own list but, I'm exactly the same way! The coffee and tea brewing ritual is actually a form of self-care for me.


I was thinking about this after posting and am wondering what your daily self-care rituals are? 

My morning coffee brew/ evening tea brew are the quietest moments of my day. No devices, no distractions, just silence as I focus on making the perfect cup and savouring it. 
My mind totally quiets and I think it's the most peace I get in my otherwise chaotic days.
If I have a park or gardens near me, I'll go there to drink my brew under the trees, listening to birds chirp. If not, I sit by an open window in my flat where I can get some sunshine on my skin and watch the world go by outside.
Even my cats engage this routine. They'll lounge near me by the window, basking in the sunlight, stretching and lazing. They don't try to play or ask for treats or cuddles, they just lay there, purring and looking adorable, adding to the relaxing atmosphere.
I've always done this but, it's only in recent years that I've ritualized it and stopped doing other things at the same time. I don't read the paper or check my emails, I simply sit and sip. It feels like total self-indulgence.

I'm really interested to hear what everyone else does. I'm guessing that the pandemic stress may have helped us all find simple pleasures in small activities.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> @DME, DH and I use amex points for travel and a virtuoso affiliated travel agent to book hotels and resorts. (Travel agent also books tickets)  Last month, we accumulated enough points to try out emirates first class (not sure we would do it again, but it was worth it for us to do once) and virtuoso gets us room upgrades, complimentary breakfast and credits (substantially delicious at Bulgari and Connaught hotels) and other perks.
> 
> @coffee2go, I chuckled when I read your list with respect to our similarities and differences  DH begged me to stop cutting my own hair (I had been putting it in a high ponytail for years, and the final straw for him was when I asked him to trim the ponytail ( he had complained it was uneven when I did it)
> 
> @Sparkletastic, when we had a car, I totally agreed with your  philosophy
> I still agree with respect to tech
> for more on topic splurges, i don’t buy RTW or Bags unless they pass two tests: make my heart sing; forever purchases.
> 
> i forgot if I mentioned, in the save category, DH and I have lived in the same city for decades. We were fortunate to always have purchased our homes when prices were very low. Even our dream home (which hopefully will come into use after some litigation and gut renovation) was purchased during covid, at a time we believed was a black swan time, was also unique and discounted opportunity with enormous (it’s all relative) outdoor space. Our first pre war one bedroom apt, gracefully proportioned, with original moldings, in the center of the city, near the park, (but half the size of our new place’s outdoor space) was purchased decades ago for 100K. (So we’ve never beaten that deal lol. But, we refuse to buy any real estate at the top of the market ever. Buy low, sell high.
> 
> @dcooney4 , for smaller pieces I agree with you re art supplies, but I found that I had fun for my 5 Covid paintings (which are 4x6 and 5x6’ (the latter for the first one in the series below) to use less expensive paint. I normally don’t go larger than six feet wide bc I prefer to paint canvases hung on walls, and larger than that is too unwieldy to hang on my own. I  normally paint exclusively in oil paint, but for what I wanted, I even used (almost embarassed to say) water based mural paint in large tubs and cans. When I do paint in oils, I finally stopped mixing my own medium, and I splurge on a pre mixed gel for when I want a more opaque cotton candy cloud texture to the paint Lol.
> View attachment 5363024


Your real estate deals are so savvy. Your art is beautiful, thanks for sharing - you’re so talented.


----------



## More bags

piperdog said:


> Black bag week:
> First is a 90's Coach briefcase. I bought it for myself as a reward for surviving law school and passing the bar exam. It was a big deal purchase while temping and waiting tables looking for my first 'real' job. Maybe I'll break it out again when I go back into the office.
> Second shot is the Coach tote that was my work and travel bag for a long time, a great Mulberry found at a thrift store, and a tiny Ferragamo crossbody.
> Third picture is of my H girls. Both 1994 noir Gulliver. 38 Trim is soft and slouchy, and 35 Bolide prim and proper. Hard to imagine that they may have originated from the same hide. I don't usually anthropomorphize things, but it's hard for me to not see them as siblings - the teacher's pet with perfect posture, and the boho wild child. (As much as a basic black H bag can be called wild).


Fantastic black bag collection. You made me laugh when comparing your H girls, very apt analogy!


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yes! I wondered whether it was the mother of the current Twist. When I looked at the Twist the SA told me about the vintage model it is based on.
> How does the lining hold up? I heard the inside slip pocket often gets sticky.



It‘s actually a zip pocket, although you can’t get much in there. i haven’t noticed any stickiness, but the lining of the  pocket is flaking, so anything I put in there comes back out with a bit of black residue. Apparently this is common for Epi leather bags of the time, but it’s not awful. I used to have an old Gucci lunchbox style (late 1990’s era) and the entire interior did the same thing.


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> I was thinking about this after posting and am wondering what your daily self-care rituals are?
> 
> My morning coffee brew/ evening tea brew are the quietest moments of my day. No devices, no distractions, just silence as I focus on making the perfect cup and savouring it.
> My mind totally quiets and I think it's the most peace I get in my otherwise chaotic days.
> If I have a park or gardens near me, I'll go there to drink my brew under the trees, listening to birds chirp. If not, I sit by an open window in my flat where I can get some sunshine on my skin and watch the world go by outside.
> Even my cats engage this routine. They'll lounge near me by the window, basking in the sunlight, stretching and lazing. They don't try to play or ask for treats or cuddles, they just lay there, purring and looking adorable, adding to the relaxing atmosphere.
> I've always done this but, it's only in recent years that I've ritualized it and stopped doing other things at the same time. I don't read the paper or check my emails, I simply sit and sip. It feels like total self-indulgence.
> 
> I'm really interested to hear what everyone else does. I'm guessing that the pandemic stress may have helped us all find simple pleasures in small activities.


I could’ve typed all this word for word  aside from what you’ve already mentioned, I also enjoy any solo time as great self-care. Solo trips to the cinema, theatre, galleries, cafes, restaurants and bars (yes I go to bars by myself ) all help me unwind and is deeply therapeutic to me. Solo travels too, though I haven’t had that since the pandemic started.


----------



## Paris Girl

Cordeliere said:


> I have been reading everyone's splurge list with great interest.  It sparked introspection.
> 
> My mother was extremely frugal.   She bought really cheap things or things on sale. Bargains really floated her boat. She loved being able to eat at McDonalds for $1.  I wanted nice things and from that age of 16, I started lying to her about the cost of things.  I drove to the next town to get a premium Christmas tree and told her it cost half of what it really cost.  After that, for my entire life, the price I told her was always 2/3s of the real price.   As an only child, I was the financial beneficiary of her lifetime of frugality when she passed away.  She had amassed a surprising amount of money.
> 
> Compared to her, I thought of myself as a profligate when I was single.   I married a man who was very successful in sales.   At the peak of his career, it really did not matter how much anything cost.  After a decade long, tight period, we are back to being affluent again.
> 
> So given this history of money (poor teenager from frugal family, single with high end preferences who spent a lot of money on education, flush married, tight married, and flush again)  I thought about what I splurge on.   The answer is almost nothing.  I am a value shopper.  I have nice things, but I really get a lot of bang for the buck.  I have the best aspects of the Hermes experience at a low price by buying vintage and keeping my collection small.  We have a breath-takingly beautiful custom home that I designed and for every finish choice, I picked the best mid-range choice.   Even the builder couldn't believe that we ended up with such a unique & spectacular house for the very bottom of the price range he builds in.
> 
> I concluded the only four things I splurged on in the last decade are
> 1. The top of the list is lots of premium maintenance and improvements for our rental properties
> 2. High-end, prepared food from our neighborhood gourmet market so that I don't have to cook
> 3. Complicated vacations (non-tour) to exotic locations like remote China or Egypt with a private driver & Egyptologist.  Coming up are Israel, Japan, Thailand/Cambodia/Vietnam/Singapore, African safari, European river cruise.
> 4. a $16k sound system which will have accurate rich sound for decades
> 5. (Bags & scarves don't count).
> 
> Every thing else is a mid-range value choice.    DH loves to spend money on eating out, but it is not my thing.


I‘ve always bought nicer quality things as I believe we live in a throwaway world where people buy cheap things and then replace them. Case in point, umbrellas. You can buy a cheap one for under $20 that won’t last long if you use it regularly. And the first windy day, that umbrella is toast. and then it ends up getting thrown away.

On one of my trips to Paris, I went to an umbrella shop owned by the same family for over 100 years. All the umbrellas are handmade and use superior materials.  At that time, I was frequently using an umbrella on my daily commute to the office. So I splurged on a very expensive umbrella. It’s lined and good in near-hurricane winds. I loved it so much that I went back three years later and bought a different color. I could’ve kept buying the cheap ones that get discarded but now I’ll never have to buy another one in this lifetime. It’s better for the environment too.

My hubby and I have built a nice life together and can afford to buy whatever we want. Even then, I always want to get a “deal” when I shop and I refuse to overpay for something. I spend my money on handbags, lots of them, and taking family on nice, international vacations. I’m practical about most everything else. I, too, was raised in a frugal environment. I used to design and even make my own clothes. We always had what we needed but we often “made do”.

I’m also a finance person who always considers the alternatives of a major purchase and the impact on the bottom line. My biggest concession to practicality is splurging on handbags without guilt. And we take fabulous vacations. My extended family couldn’t afford to go without us taking them but we make such great memories. We’ve been doing those trips for nearly 20 years. I will never forget the look on my mom’s face standing under the Eiffel Tower and looking up in wonder. Totally worth It.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I have been reading everyone's splurge list with great interest.  It sparked introspection.
> 
> My mother was extremely frugal.   She bought really cheap things or things on sale. Bargains really floated her boat. She loved being able to eat at McDonalds for $1.  I wanted nice things and from that age of 16, I started lying to her about the cost of things.  I drove to the next town to get a premium Christmas tree and told her it cost half of what it really cost.  After that, for my entire life, the price I told her was always 2/3s of the real price.   As an only child, I was the financial beneficiary of her lifetime of frugality when she passed away.  She had amassed a surprising amount of money.
> 
> Compared to her, I thought of myself as a profligate when I was single.   I married a man who was very successful in sales.   At the peak of his career, it really did not matter how much anything cost.  After a decade long, tight period, we are back to being affluent again.
> 
> So given this history of money (poor teenager from frugal family, single with high end preferences who spent a lot of money on education, flush married, tight married, and flush again)  I thought about what I splurge on.   The answer is almost nothing.  I am a value shopper.  I have nice things, but I really get a lot of bang for the buck.  I have the best aspects of the Hermes experience at a low price by buying vintage and keeping my collection small.  We have a breath-takingly beautiful custom home that I designed and for every finish choice, I picked the best mid-range choice.   Even the builder couldn't believe that we ended up with such a unique & spectacular house for the very bottom of the price range he builds in.
> 
> I concluded the only four things I splurged on in the last decade are
> 1. The top of the list is lots of premium maintenance and improvements for our rental properties
> 2. High-end, prepared food from our neighborhood gourmet market so that I don't have to cook
> 3. Complicated vacations (non-tour) to exotic locations like remote China or Egypt with a private driver & Egyptologist.  Coming up are Israel, Japan, Thailand/Cambodia/Vietnam/Singapore, African safari, European river cruise.
> 4. a $16k sound system which will have accurate rich sound for decades
> 5. (Bags & scarves don't count).
> 
> Every thing else is a mid-range value choice.    DH loves to spend money on eating out, but it is not my thing.


My mom instilled me with Depression mentality. I use every little drop of everything. When towels wear out, I turn them into cleaning rags. I don't mind spending money but it bothers me to waste money. If I buy something that doesn't work out the way I hoped, I feel I need to recoup my investment somehow, either by reselling or finding a use for it. For example, when I buy a cleaner that doesn't work as I hoped, I don't throw it away. I keep it, hoping to find another use for it.


Cordeliere said:


> I was the one who had to empty both MIL and my mother's house upon their deaths.   MIL never got rid of anything.  It made me cry that there was so much stuff.   I swear she had 4 of EVERYTHING because people loved to give her presents.  By contrast, Mother's house was sparsely furnished and everything was actually practical.  Extended family and friends were happy to get mother's stuff.   The best was giving her old caddy to a cousin who needed a second family car.  They were so happy to get it.  They had it repainted and drove it to her funeral.  I kept her 2 fur coats. They bring me joy.
> 
> I heard a story about a woman who got rid of a little stuff every year.  We she died, she was down to a mere 4 boxes of stuff.  That always impressed me.   The older I get, the less I feel I need.


My mom got rid of stuff for many years. Every time I visited, she gave me some jewelry or something. Later on, I think they sold some stuff at an estate sale company but I think that was because they were worrying about money. I was sad they got rid of all their Hummels and Lladros.

Still, when my father died, there was a lot of stuff left. I took quite a few things because it felt too sad to give it all to thrift stores. A lot of that has since been donated but I felt better about it after having it in my possession for awhile. I have some of my parents' favorite artwork.

If my kids lived closer, it would be easier to give them more things. I can't guess what they are going to want.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I was thinking about this after posting and am wondering what your daily self-care rituals are?
> 
> My morning coffee brew/ evening tea brew are the quietest moments of my day. No devices, no distractions, just silence as I focus on making the perfect cup and savouring it.
> My mind totally quiets and I think it's the most peace I get in my otherwise chaotic days.
> If I have a park or gardens near me, I'll go there to drink my brew under the trees, listening to birds chirp. If not, I sit by an open window in my flat where I can get some sunshine on my skin and watch the world go by outside.
> Even my cats engage this routine. They'll lounge near me by the window, basking in the sunlight, stretching and lazing. They don't try to play or ask for treats or cuddles, they just lay there, purring and looking adorable, adding to the relaxing atmosphere.
> I've always done this but, it's only in recent years that I've ritualized it and stopped doing other things at the same time. I don't read the paper or check my emails, I simply sit and sip. It feels like total self-indulgence.
> 
> I'm really interested to hear what everyone else does. I'm guessing that the pandemic stress may have helped us all find simple pleasures in small activities.


That sounds wonderful! 

I feel a little cheated that I can't enjoy coffee or tea. I gave up caffeine years ago because of my insomnia and anxiety. Stimulants of any kind seem to take an extra long time to leave my body. I don't build up a tolerance. 

I'm on a drug regimen for fibromyalgia that prohibits most concentrated plant products, like teas, even herbal ones. I love tea but only drink it occasionally because of this. Sometimes I'll make hot chocolate but it is fattening and upsets my stomach.

I wish I still had cuddly pets to relax with. We don't have them anymore because it complicates traveling. The only pet left is my giant tortoise, who I love, but isn't cuddly. He is fairly self-sufficient, especially in the summer when we travel the most.

My main self care ritual is a hot bath every evening. I hate to miss it. The only time I don't do it is when we travel because I feel hotel bathtubs are icky! I put on music and read my kindle in the tub. I didn't used to wash my hair in the tub but a few years ago when I had my accident, I couldn't raise my left arm up very high, and found it was easier to wash my hair while lying in the tub than standing up. So I rarely take a shower anymore; mostly only when we travel. I know a lot of people hate baths but for me they are so soothing. I like having my entire body warm all at once, something I can't get in our shower.

Another thing I do, which isn't exactly a ritual, is play games on my devices. I do crosswords, sudoku, and word games. Completely focusing my mind on a challenging game relaxes me.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> I've been away from this thread for a while as I settle into my 3 month rental. SLOWLY catching up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, @880, @ElainePG, @More bags and @Paris Girl . I have to say the Dior experience makes me want to buy from them in the future-- successful strategy on their part. I will post pics as they come along! I'm terrible at remembering to take photos.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! No one seems to be wearing a mask. My colleague and I are trying to be very careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! so far we are having a wonderful time. Everyone has been so friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you -- I will take pics and post when I can (I'm terrible at it).
> 
> 
> 
> Haha - I will do it! I'm planning on spending a week in London and would be more than happy to visit their shop. I hear it is beautiful.
> 
> Here is a bag pic outside of a pub. The weather has been warm enough to sit outside. So far, I have used this bag every day of my trip. I almost didn't bring it but packed it at the last moment. It flies under the radar (no designers in this neighborhood) and carries everything I need: PS1 Tiny, with local ale.
> 
> View attachment 5363645


PS1 looks like it’s very happy at the pub. It’s unseasonably warm in the U.K.  Lovely but I believe blizzards are forecast next week! Four seasons in one day and all that.  

Covid numbers where I am are 1:14. It’s been another busy week at work with absences but it looks like there maybe some slight let up. Scots are still wearing masks, as I think are the Welsh, so it’s just England where the govt seems to want people to think the pandemic is over.

I hope you have a super trip and that you enjoy your visits to other cities. Do send photos from the London shops.


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I have been reading everyone's splurge list with great interest.  It sparked introspection.
> 
> My mother was extremely frugal.   She bought really cheap things or things on sale. Bargains really floated her boat. She loved being able to eat at McDonalds for $1.  I wanted nice things and from that age of 16, I started lying to her about the cost of things.  I drove to the next town to get a premium Christmas tree and told her it cost half of what it really cost.  After that, for my entire life, the price I told her was always 2/3s of the real price.   As an only child, I was the financial beneficiary of her lifetime of frugality when she passed away.  She had amassed a surprising amount of money.
> 
> Compared to her, I thought of myself as a profligate when I was single.   I married a man who was very successful in sales.   At the peak of his career, it really did not matter how much anything cost.  After a decade long, tight period, we are back to being affluent again.
> 
> So given this history of money (poor teenager from frugal family, single with high end preferences who spent a lot of money on education, flush married, tight married, and flush again)  I thought about what I splurge on.   The answer is almost nothing.  I am a value shopper.  I have nice things, but I really get a lot of bang for the buck.  I have the best aspects of the Hermes experience at a low price by buying vintage and keeping my collection small.  We have a breath-takingly beautiful custom home that I designed and for every finish choice, I picked the best mid-range choice.   Even the builder couldn't believe that we ended up with such a unique & spectacular house for the very bottom of the price range he builds in.
> 
> I concluded the only four things I splurged on in the last decade are
> 1. The top of the list is lots of premium maintenance and improvements for our rental properties
> 2. High-end, prepared food from our neighborhood gourmet market so that I don't have to cook
> 3. Complicated vacations (non-tour) to exotic locations like remote China or Egypt with a private driver & Egyptologist.  Coming up are Israel, Japan, Thailand/Cambodia/Vietnam/Singapore, African safari, European river cruise.
> 4. a $16k sound system which will have accurate rich sound for decades
> 5. (Bags & scarves don't count).
> 
> Every thing else is a mid-range value choice.    DH loves to spend money on eating out, but it is not my thing.





Cordeliere said:


> I was the one who had to empty both MIL and my mother's house upon their deaths.   MIL never got rid of anything.  It made me cry that there was so much stuff.   I swear she had 4 of EVERYTHING because people loved to give her presents.  By contrast, Mother's house was sparsely furnished and everything was actually practical.  Extended family and friends were happy to get mother's stuff.   The best was giving her old caddy to a cousin who needed a second family car.  They were so happy to get it.  They had it repainted and drove it to her funeral.  I kept her 2 fur coats. They bring me joy.
> 
> I heard a story about a woman who got rid of a little stuff every year.  We she died, she was down to a mere 4 boxes of stuff.  That always impressed me.   The older I get, the less I feel I need.





Paris Girl said:


> I‘ve always bought nicer quality things as I believe we live in a throwaway world where people buy cheap things and then replace them. Case in point, umbrellas. You can buy a cheap one for under $20 that won’t last long if you use it regularly. And the first windy day, that umbrella is toast. and then it ends up getting thrown away.
> 
> On one of my trips to Paris, I went to an umbrella shop owned by the same family for over 100 years. All the umbrellas are handmade and use superior materials.  At that time, I was frequently using an umbrella on my daily commute to the office. So I splurged on a very expensive umbrella. It’s lined and good in near-hurricane winds. I loved it so much that I went back three years later and bought a different color. I could’ve kept buying the cheap ones that get discarded but now I’ll never have to buy another one in this lifetime. It’s better for the environment too.
> 
> My hubby and I have built a nice life together and can afford to buy whatever we want. Even then, I always want to get a “deal” when I shop and I refuse to overpay for something. I spend my money on handbags, lots of them, and taking family on nice, international vacations. I’m practical about most everything else. I, too, was raised in a frugal environment. I used to design and even make my own clothes. We always had what we needed but we often “made do”.
> 
> I’m also a finance person who always considers the alternatives of a major purchase and the impact on the bottom line. My biggest concession to practicality is splurging on handbags without guilt. And we take fabulous vacations. My extended family couldn’t afford to go without us taking them but we make such great memories. We’ve been doing those trips for nearly 20 years. I will never forget the look on my mom’s face standing under the Eiffel Tower and looking up in wonder. Totally worth It.





whateve said:


> My mom instilled me with Depression mentality. I use every little drop of everything. When towels wear out, I turn them into cleaning rags. I don't mind spending money but it bothers me to waste money. If I buy something that doesn't work out the way I hoped, I feel I need to recoup my investment somehow, either by reselling or finding a use for it. For example, when I buy a cleaner that doesn't work as I hoped, I don't throw it away. I keep it, hoping to find another use for it.
> 
> My mom got rid of stuff for many years. Every time I visited, she gave me some jewelry or something. Later on, I think they sold some stuff at an estate sale company but I think that was because they were worrying about money. I was sad they got rid of all their Hummels and Lladros.
> 
> Still, when my father died, there was a lot of stuff left. I took quite a few things because it felt too sad to give it all to thrift stores. A lot of that has since been donated but I felt better about it after having it in my possession for awhile. I have some of my parents' favorite artwork.
> 
> If my kids lived closer, it would be easier to give them more things. I can't guess what they are going to want.


Interesting to read that spending habits are influenced by our past, or not. The only thing my parents splurged on was their houses. I was brought up to believe you should always buy houses you could barely afford the mortgages of because something would come along before you got to the end: a promotion etc. By doing that and moving every 5 years my family ended up in a lovely big house. House prices were relatively lower then too. However, once bought they’d be very frugal about doing up and furnishings, bargain sale room antiques and all decorations done themselves. My M had a midrange kitchen put in 35 years ago and it’s lasted. I was sent to a private school but only had one shirt to wear, cheap trainers and everything second hand. My D was a teacher so we got reduced fees. The other girls went on expensive holidays, we stayed at my Grandparents farm (it was wonderful when I was young). Some of the girls were very mean and called me a charity case. They didn’t like it when I pointed out reduced fees were no different than the company cars their parents drove.
It was hard.

My M would consider my personal spending excessive and have a lot to say about it. She has no clue what I spend on bags and clothes. Our house is lovely it not in their league. House prices are proportionally more and we are part of the buying generation that have more. I work hard and enjoy being able to treat myself. I totally agree with you @Paris Girl that sometimes it’s best to buy good quality rather than cheap things and throw away constantly. I guess my handbag collection might have paid for the new patio and French doors I want to have put into our house but we will get that one day from hardwork and I’ll still have the bags I so enjoy carrying.

I hear you @Cordeliere about clearing out houses. I know that cleaning out my M&Ds house will be a killer one day. My M keeps everything to reuse. Those towels @whateve , she’s the same and far more! Their garage is floor to ceiling with furniture and items they don’t need. It was great when I initially bought houses but I buy quality furniture now. The other issue will be my emotional baggage from my relationship with my M. She drives me crazy and jumps from very kind to thoughtless and overbearing in one sentence. This kind of inconsistency sets up a very difficult set of emotions and experiences. I don’t call or see them as much as I should seeing they are 5 minutes away. Lockdown made it different as we bought and delivered their food weekly to save them being in the shops. I feel guilty at my negative emotions towards my M, so I’m sure it will all come back to bite me when they pass (but expect my M to go on forever as she’s strong as an ox!).


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> I was thinking about this after posting and am wondering what your daily self-care rituals are?
> 
> My morning coffee brew/ evening tea brew are the quietest moments of my day. No devices, no distractions, just silence as I focus on making the perfect cup and savouring it.
> My mind totally quiets and I think it's the most peace I get in my otherwise chaotic days.
> If I have a park or gardens near me, I'll go there to drink my brew under the trees, listening to birds chirp. If not, I sit by an open window in my flat where I can get some sunshine on my skin and watch the world go by outside.
> Even my cats engage this routine. They'll lounge near me by the window, basking in the sunlight, stretching and lazing. They don't try to play or ask for treats or cuddles, they just lay there, purring and looking adorable, adding to the relaxing atmosphere.
> I've always done this but, it's only in recent years that I've ritualized it and stopped doing other things at the same time. I don't read the paper or check my emails, I simply sit and sip. It feels like total self-indulgence.
> 
> I'm really interested to hear what everyone else does. I'm guessing that the pandemic stress may have helped us all find simple pleasures in small activities.


Good question! I’d love daily strolls in the park but time doesn’t allow. I didn’t even understand self care prior to my PTSD diagnosis and time off work. Now I do but work still makes it hard. Keeping up with self-care is one of my goals on this thread now I value the price of my well-being higher having touched the depths of the other side.

Working week
Cuddles - family, dog, cats
Bubble baths - hot and deep
Walking commute - with audiobooks.
Journaling - when I make time
Therapy - weekly for over a year now every few weeks for maintenance.
DBT strategies and medication

Weekends/Time off from work
The above plus
Running/Yoga
Walking the dog
Gardening in spring/summer

I need to take constant sweet treats and soda off my current self care strategy as it just isn’t and I’m putting all the weight I lost back on!

Appologies for the length and volume of my posts today but you’ve got me inspired and it’s the weekend so I have time for TPF as self-care.


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> So it’s funny. I may not have come up with that name had it not been for the fact that I’ve been going through all of my bag paperwork and putting it with their respective bags. (Do any of you do this? How do your store your bag paperwork?) I was going through the Coach tags last weekend and remember coming across the one for this briefcase, so it was top of mind.
> 
> It is definitely heavy, but oh so classic Coach!





whateve said:


> I wish I had a system for storing bag paperwork. Once it is separated from the bag, good luck finding it! I have an envelope full of price tags. Lately, if possible, I've been leaving the price tag in a pocket in the purse. It's a little inconvenient because it makes it harder to use the pocket. I do put the bag name and style numbers on my spreadsheet, and try to add the color name and approximate date of manufacture. That's one thing I love about Coach - most bags have their date of manufacture on them.





cowgirlsboots said:


> I put the ID cards, booklets, spare keys and paperwork that comes with bags into plastic sleeves, scribble the name of the bag on the sleeves and store the lot in a nice box.


I store my paperwork in a Mulberry box of course. They dont send bags in boxes often just SLGs but one of my    Lily’s came boxed. This is the perfect size. I put all the receipts inside the little envelope with the care card if it fits. I have photos of receipts and every bag too in case of insurance claims.


----------



## jblended

afroken said:


> I also enjoy any solo time as great self-care. Solo trips to the cinema, theatre, galleries, cafes, restaurants and bars (yes I go to bars by myself ) all help me unwind and is deeply therapeutic to me. Solo travels too, though I haven’t had that since the pandemic started.


Ooh, I second all of that (minus bars; I don't drink so only go if I'm taken by friends). I actually find all those things are more enjoyable alone. Museums, art galleries, theatre, ballet, travel...I've learned a lot about myself (and others via observation) with those solo activities.



Paris Girl said:


> My extended family couldn’t afford to go without us taking them but we make such great memories. We’ve been doing those trips for nearly 20 years. I will never forget the look on my mom’s face standing under the Eiffel Tower and looking up in wonder. Totally worth It.


Oh wow! What a wonderful gift that you share these experiences with your extended family. Those memories are priceless for all of you! 



whateve said:


> Sometimes I'll make hot chocolate but it is fattening and upsets my stomach.


Funny, hot chocolate upsets my stomach, too. Which is odd since I can eat most chocolate without issue. I now melt good quality dark chocolate squares (usually 4 squares makes around the same amount as a single espresso) and top it with a sprinkling of sea salt or dried chilli flakes. I eat it with a dessert spoon, like mousse, instead of drinking it. 



whateve said:


> The only pet left is my giant tortoise, who I love, but isn't cuddly.


He isn't cuddly but he has the most adorable little face! 



whateve said:


> My main self care ritual is a hot bath every evening.


This makes sense to me because you love to swim as well. Something about being in the water is incredibly soothing. The thing guaranteed to improve my mood if I'm feeling upset is hopping in the shower or going for a swim.
It's funny how much we get for free that is nourishing: sunshine, water, fresh air, animals...



Katinahat said:


> I didn’t even understand self care prior to my PTSD diagnosis and time off work. Now I do but work still makes it hard.


Me neither. It's new to me and I'm really trying to practice it more because I absolutely detest myself and that shows in how I treat myself in a lot of areas. It also bleeds into all my communication which I think must be infuriating for others to tolerate. I'm trying to change the narrative in my head and reinforce it by being kinder to myself in small daily acts.
Love your entire list and am glad you seem to be in a better mental space! 



Katinahat said:


> so I have time for TPF as self-care


This stands out to me. I realized recently that TPF is a form of self-care for me. I'm the most open here, more than I've ever been irl. It's a place where I can voice my nutty thoughts and trust that I'll get some support. And even when people disagree with me, they are kind in their corrections and feedback, so I learn and grow by interacting with people on here. It's such a gift.
I often feel terrible about the length of my replies and keep trying to shut myself up, but recently I reminded myself that people can stick me on their "ignore" list if they find me abhorrent, and that has brought my anxiety around posting way down.

_____

We have some voracious readers on the thread and it will be interesting to see if that constitutes part of their self-care routine or not. I'm undecided if reading serves as self-care in my own routine. I love my books but can take prolonged breaks from reading when life is hard and I can't focus on a story. However, there are times when reading is the perfect escape from stress.

I've jumped in on replying to people very soon, but I'm aware that timezones will mean that many more will catch up later and hopefully share more brilliant self-care rituals. Very eager to see what strategies others use. I'm mentally taking notes now to try out a few things.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Ooh, I second all of that (minus bars; I don't drink so only go if I'm taken by friends). I actually find all those things are more enjoyable alone. Museums, art galleries, theatre, ballet, travel...I've learned a lot about myself (and others via observation) with those solo activities.
> 
> 
> Oh wow! What a wonderful gift that you share these experiences with your extended family. Those memories are priceless for all of you!
> 
> 
> Funny, hot chocolate upsets my stomach, too. Which is odd since I can eat most chocolate without issue. I now melt good quality dark chocolate squares (usually 4 squares makes around the same amount as a single espresso) and top it with a sprinkling of sea salt or dried chilli flakes. I eat it with a dessert spoon, like mousse, instead of drinking it.
> 
> 
> He isn't cuddly but he has the most adorable little face!
> 
> 
> This makes sense to me because you love to swim as well. Something about being in the water is incredibly soothing. The thing guaranteed to improve my mood if I'm feeling upset is hopping in the shower or going for a swim.
> It's funny how much we get for free that is nourishing: sunshine, water, fresh air, animals...
> 
> 
> Me neither. It's new to me and I'm really trying to practice it more because I absolutely detest myself and that shows in how I treat myself in a lot of areas. It also bleeds into all my communication which I think must be infuriating for others to tolerate. I'm trying to change the narrative in my head and reinforce it by being kinder to myself in small daily acts.
> Love your entire list!
> 
> 
> This stands out to me. I realized recently that TPF is a form of self-care for me. I'm the most open here, more than I've ever been irl. It's a place where I can voice my nutty thoughts and trust that I'll get some support. And even when people disagree with me, they are kind in their corrections and feedback, so I learn and grow by interacting with people on here. It's such a gift.
> I often feel terrible about the length of my replies and keep trying to shut myself up, but recently I reminded myself that people can stick me on their "ignore" list if the find me abhorrent, and that has brought my anxiety around posting way down.
> 
> _____
> 
> We have some voracious readers on the thread and it will be interesting to see if that constitutes part of their self-care routine or not. I'm undecided if reading serves as self-care in my own routine. I love my books but can take prolonged breaks from reading when life is hard and I can't focus on a story. However, there are times when reading is the perfect escape from stress.
> 
> I've jumped in on replying to people very soon, but I'm aware that timezones will mean that many more will catch up later and hopefully share more brilliant self-care rituals. Very eager to see what strategies others use. I'm mentally taking notes now to try out a few things.


I think we sound similar with this. I’m hugely self critical and don’t prioritise or value myself. In my case, some of it comes from having had a lot of negative things said and done to me. I also feel I post way too much and bore you all with my whittering! You don’t BTW. I love to see you back and read your posts.

And now, I’m doing that jumping in replying too but I just wanted to recommend audiobooks if you love to read but can’t focus ATM. I used to read constantly but lost that when triggered. DH suggested audiobooks when I was signed off work. I had several months where I was so lost in my own head and past trauma that nothing helped. I can’t begin to explain how horrific it was. Eventually, I used informative and funny podcasts as two or three voices kept my focus better (BBC, You’re Dead to Me - history series is great!). Then I moved onto audiobooks and still find them much easier than reading. I’m sure for both of us, our focus will improve eventually, but do give Audible a try in the meantime if you’ve not yet. I love it!


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> So it’s funny. I may not have come up with that name had it not been for the fact that I’ve been going through all of my bag paperwork and putting it with their respective bags. (Do any of you do this? How do your store your bag paperwork?) I was going through the Coach tags last weekend and remember coming across the one for this briefcase, so it was top of mind.
> 
> It is definitely heavy, but oh so classic Coach!


 It is all in a shoe box.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> I've been away from this thread for a while as I settle into my 3 month rental. SLOWLY catching up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, @880, @ElainePG, @More bags and @Paris Girl . I have to say the Dior experience makes me want to buy from them in the future-- successful strategy on their part. I will post pics as they come along! I'm terrible at remembering to take photos.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! No one seems to be wearing a mask. My colleague and I are trying to be very careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! so far we are having a wonderful time. Everyone has been so friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you -- I will take pics and post when I can (I'm terrible at it).
> 
> 
> 
> Haha - I will do it! I'm planning on spending a week in London and would be more than happy to visit their shop. I hear it is beautiful.
> 
> Here is a bag pic outside of a pub. The weather has been warm enough to sit outside. So far, I have used this bag every day of my trip. I almost didn't bring it but packed it at the last moment. It flies under the radar (no designers in this neighborhood) and carries everything I need: PS1 Tiny, with local ale.
> 
> View attachment 5363645


Hope your having a wonderful time.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I wish I had a system for storing bag paperwork. Once it is separated from the bag, good luck finding it! I have an envelope full of price tags. Lately, if possible, I've been leaving the price tag in a pocket in the purse. It's a little inconvenient because it makes it harder to use the pocket. I do put the bag name and style numbers on my spreadsheet, and try to add the color name and approximate date of manufacture. That's one thing I love about Coach - most bags have their date of manufacture on them.


I put the tags and receipt if I have it in an envelope, write the name of the item outside of the envelope and shove it in a shoe box.


----------



## coffee2go

whateve said:


> I wish I had a system for storing bag paperwork. Once it is separated from the bag, good luck finding it! I have an envelope full of price tags. Lately, if possible, I've been leaving the price tag in a pocket in the purse. It's a little inconvenient because it makes it harder to use the pocket. I do put the bag name and style numbers on my spreadsheet, and try to add the color name and approximate date of manufacture. That's one thing I love about Coach - most bags have their date of manufacture on them.



I wouldn’t store my bags with their paperwork, as should a bag go missing, it would be easy for someone to “resell” it, I guess… I use whichever envelope a brand has given me and store my bag cards there, and keep together in a box with other documents and papers.

After someone broke into our house a year ago, I find the way I store my things worked, as it took them lots of time going through these nice luxury boxes like Tiffany and so where I store miscellaneous things, like paper clips, business cards, sewing materials, before they could find anything of value and since my bags were not on display, but inside their dust bags, even if the burglars did went through some of the bags, they didn’t take any (also probably because I don’t have any LV, C or H). So yeah, I wouldn’t keep any paperwork inside my bags


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I think we sound similar with this. I’m hugely self critical and don’t prioritise or value myself. In my case, some of it comes from having had a lot of negative things said and done to me. I also feel I post way too much and bore you all with my whittering! You don’t BTW. I love to see you back and read your posts.
> 
> And now, I’m doing that jumping in replying too but I just wanted to recommend audiobooks if you love to read but can’t focus ATM. I used to read constantly but lost that when triggered. DH suggested audiobooks when I was signed off work. I had several months where I was so lost in my own head and past trauma that nothing helped. I can’t begin to explain how horrific it was. Eventually, I used informative and funny podcasts as two or three voices kept my focus better (BBC, You’re Dead to Me - history series is great!). Then I moved onto audiobooks and still find them much easier than reading. I’m sure for both of us, our focus will improve eventually, but do give Audible a try in the meantime if you’ve not yet. I love it!


Trauma is complex and working through the after-effects is a battle in and of itself. It sounds like you were really drowning there for a while, and I'm really sorry you've had such a rough road. You're so brave and strong to tackle the PTSD and fight for a better quality of life. 
Your posts are always amazing and you were missed when you took a break.

Thanks for the audiobook recommendation. I'm going to try that! I did start listening to some podcasts last year and found that radio comedies, in particular, really helped. I especially loved John Finnemore's "Cabin Pressure" on BBC Radio 4. It was laugh-out-loud funny, and the writing is very clever, so I'd recommend it if you like that sort of thing. 


_____
Edit: @dcooney4 Love your new avatar picture. Such a gorgeous painting!


----------



## coffee2go

jblended said:


> Ooh, I second all of that (minus bars; I don't drink so only go if I'm taken by friends). I actually find all those things are more enjoyable alone. Museums, art galleries, theatre, ballet, travel...I've learned a lot about myself (and others via observation) with those solo activities.



On solo travel: mid March I went alone to Paris, one of few times lately I went traveling alone (usually travel with my DH), and I loved it! At first I worried a bit about safety, but since we’ve been in Paris together already twice throughout the year and I had some friends there who I could meet with should I feel lonely, I eventually started to feel ok with the idea of spending some time alone before going on this trip. I planned to spend 3 nights there, but then stayed for 2 more nights and it was so worth it! In 5 days I visited 12 exhibitions, including all the fashion museums I wanted to visit, like a newly opened Dior museum, spent one evening at the opera, went to Maxim’s, Ritz and other great cafes, restaurants and bars. I visited so many great vintage shops, and even bought my first vintage Hermes silk scarf (pic attached). I truly had the best time all by myself, and just one day met with a friend for a coffee to chat a bit, but I had no issue being alone at the restaurant or a nice wine bar and enjoying the atmosphere. Since I didn’t have to wait to anyone else, I could spend as much time I wanted visiting a museum, and once done watching all the beautiful artwork could go wonder around the shops and streets. I walked a lot, and my feet were hurt so much by the end of the evening, ahah, but the joy I felt from doing all the things I like was so worth it! The last day I spent there I finally slowed down a bit, no rush, no exhibition to visit, I slept a lot and when I finally went out before going to catch my train, I spent a few hours at the terrace of one of the restaurants nearby the Seine river with a great view on the city.

Same happened when I was visiting Venice with a friend sometime in  November-December… I was supposed to spend one day with her in Venice and then help her catch a bus to another city she was headed to, and instead of taking a train back home, I stayed for one more night and just wandered around Venice all by myself the next day. It was great as I missed a lot Venice and finally could visit some places I wanted to go for a while, but never had time.

So solo travel is a truly great experience and feels therapeutic to me


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I was thinking about this after posting and am wondering what your daily self-care rituals are?
> 
> My morning coffee brew/ evening tea brew are the quietest moments of my day. No devices, no distractions, just silence as I focus on making the perfect cup and savouring it.
> My mind totally quiets and I think it's the most peace I get in my otherwise chaotic days.
> If I have a park or gardens near me, I'll go there to drink my brew under the trees, listening to birds chirp. If not, I sit by an open window in my flat where I can get some sunshine on my skin and watch the world go by outside.
> Even my cats engage this routine. They'll lounge near me by the window, basking in the sunlight, stretching and lazing. They don't try to play or ask for treats or cuddles, they just lay there, purring and looking adorable, adding to the relaxing atmosphere.
> I've always done this but, it's only in recent years that I've ritualized it and stopped doing other things at the same time. I don't read the paper or check my emails, I simply sit and sip. It feels like total self-indulgence.
> 
> I'm really interested to hear what everyone else does. I'm guessing that the pandemic stress may have helped us all find simple pleasures in small activities.


I make my coffee (no ritual) or my husband makes it and I like to sit in the sofa opposite the bay window that overlooks the backyard. 15 mins of peace


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> My mom instilled me with Depression mentality. I use every little drop of everything. When towels wear out, I turn them into cleaning rags. I don't mind spending money but it bothers me to waste money. If I buy something that doesn't work out the way I hoped, I feel I need to recoup my investment somehow, either by reselling or finding a use for it. For example, when I buy a cleaner that doesn't work as I hoped, I don't throw it away. I keep it, hoping to find another use for it.
> 
> My mom got rid of stuff for many years. Every time I visited, she gave me some jewelry or something. Later on, I think they sold some stuff at an estate sale company but I think that was because they were worrying about money. I was sad they got rid of all their Hummels and Lladros.
> 
> Still, when my father died, there was a lot of stuff left. I took quite a few things because it felt too sad to give it all to thrift stores. A lot of that has since been donated but I felt better about it after having it in my possession for awhile. I have some of my parents' favorite artwork.
> 
> If my kids lived closer, it would be easier to give them more things. I can't guess what they are going to want.


You and I have the very same mentality about value and thrift. My parents came from Appalachia and their parents lived through the Great Depression…you use everything up, repurpose and get the most cost per wear/use as you can, regardless of the cost of the item. I actually enjoy the challenge of making due with what I have or finding a less expensive/cheap/frugal way to do something. I’ll spend if it’s the best/only solution, but won’t just throw money at anything if I can come up with another way.


----------



## BowieFan1971

coffee2go said:


> On solo travel: mid March I went alone to Paris, one of few times lately I went traveling alone (usually travel with my DH), and I loved it! At first I worried a bit about safety, but since we’ve been in Paris together already twice throughout the year and I had some friends there who I could meet with should I feel lonely, I eventually started to feel ok with the idea of spending some time alone before going on this trip. I planned to spend 3 nights there, but then stayed for 2 more nights and it was so worth it! In 5 days I visited 12 exhibitions, including all the fashion museums I wanted to visit, like a newly opened Dior museum, spent one evening at the opera, went to Maxim’s, Ritz and other great cafes, restaurants and bars. I visited so many great vintage shops, and even bought my first vintage Hermes silk scarf (pic attached). I truly had the best time all by myself, and just one day met with a friend for a coffee to chat a bit, but I had no issue being alone at the restaurant or a nice wine bar and enjoying the atmosphere. Since I didn’t have to wait to anyone else, I could spend as much time I wanted visiting a museum, and once done watching all the beautiful artwork could go wonder around the shops and streets. I walked a lot, and my feet were hurt so much by the end of the evening, ahah, but the joy I felt from doing all the things I like was so worth it! The last day I spent there I finally slowed down a bit, no rush, no exhibition to visit, I slept a lot and when I finally went out before going to catch my train, I spent a few hours at the terrace of one of the restaurants nearby the Seine river with a great view on the city.
> 
> Same happened when I was visiting Venice with a friend sometime in  November-December… I was supposed to spend one day with her in Venice and then help her catch a bus to another city she was headed to, and instead of taking a train back home, I stayed for one more night and just wandered around Venice all by myself the next day. It was great as I missed a lot Venice and finally could visit some places I wanted to go for a while, but never had time.
> 
> So solo travel is a truly great experience and feels therapeutic to me
> 
> View attachment 5363890


I LOVE THIS!!!!! Wish I was able to do it! And I LOVE your Belt Bag! It is on my list, especially in this red!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

jblended said:


> I was thinking about this after posting and am wondering what your daily self-care rituals are?
> 
> My morning coffee brew/ evening tea brew are the quietest moments of my day. No devices, no distractions, just silence as I focus on making the perfect cup and savouring it.
> My mind totally quiets and I think it's the most peace I get in my otherwise chaotic days.
> If I have a park or gardens near me, I'll go there to drink my brew under the trees, listening to birds chirp. If not, I sit by an open window in my flat where I can get some sunshine on my skin and watch the world go by outside.
> Even my cats engage this routine. They'll lounge near me by the window, basking in the sunlight, stretching and lazing. They don't try to play or ask for treats or cuddles, they just lay there, purring and looking adorable, adding to the relaxing atmosphere.
> I've always done this but, it's only in recent years that I've ritualized it and stopped doing other things at the same time. I don't read the paper or check my emails, I simply sit and sip. It feels like total self-indulgence.
> 
> I'm really interested to hear what everyone else does. I'm guessing that the pandemic stress may have helped us all find simple pleasures in small activities.



This is a great question, @jblended, and I’ve been enjoying reading how you and others on this thread take “me” time. This is not something I’m great at, but I’m trying to get better. After reading an article in The Atlantic (I think), I started to reshape how I viewed some of the things I do (e.g., the maintenance things I mentioned splurging on during another discussion) since they really are more in the self-care category and I enjoy them.

Working Out (I actually hate it, but it makes me feel good, so I continue to do it )
Manicures/Pedicures (every other week)
Cut/Color (every five weeks; I have really short hair, so it needs more attention)
Morning Coffee (even at work, this is downtime time for me, even if I’m scrolling through email)
Reading tPF (I’m newer here, but this has become a really enjoyable part of my week!)
Massages (only two to three times a year, but they’re blissful!)


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I hate to spend money on spas or facials (for myself, fine for handbags ) I feel very self-conscious, I can't relax, I can't enjoy it. Too much airy-fairy stuff. Sports massage I can just about stand.





Katinahat said:


> The other issue will be my emotional baggage from my relationship with my M





Katinahat said:


> My M keeps everything to reuse. Those towels @whateve , she’s the same and far more! Their garage is floor to ceiling with furniture





jblended said:


> This stands out to me. I realized recently that TPF is a form of self-care for me





coffee2go said:


> where I store miscellaneous things, like paper clips, business cards, sewing materials





jblended said:


> Your posts are always amazing and you were missed when you took a break.





coffee2go said:


> I had no issue being alone at the restaurant or a nice wine bar



Somehow I feel like we all gravitated to this thread bc we are a lot a like, (and perhaps our moms are somewhat related, lol
i dread the thought of cleaning out my moms homes someday

@jblended, the second to last post above, I believe, was to @Katinahat, but you were also very missed during your hiatus.

my old towels became paint rags or cleaning cloths until my cleaning lady asked me if I had some older ones I wasn’t using. But,  I don’t have many new ones  bc it’s just me and DH in the house. So, I’m happiest just putting the same ones back on the rack once they are clean

@DME, +1 on The Atlantic. Also BBC and The Guardian.


----------



## DME

coffee2go said:


> I wouldn’t store my bags with their paperwork, as should a bag go missing, it would be easy for someone to “resell” it, I guess… I use whichever envelope a brand has given me and store my bag cards there, and keep together in a box with other documents and papers.
> 
> After someone broke into our house a year ago, I find the way I store my things worked, as it took them lots of time going through these nice luxury boxes like Tiffany and so where I store miscellaneous things, like paper clips, business cards, sewing materials, before they could find anything of value and since my bags were not on display, but inside their dust bags, even if the burglars did went through some of the bags, they didn’t take any (also probably because I don’t have any LV, C or H). So yeah, I wouldn’t keep any paperwork inside my bags



Wow, I hadn’t really thought about this aspect, so thank you for sharing your thoughts on my question and your story. (Side note: Having someone break into your home must have been so awful. I’m really sorry that happened.)

I like the idea you and others have shared about putting everything together in some fashion, labeling the envelope (or whatever) with the name of the item and then storing these in the same box. Brilliant!

I keep my receipts in a folder in a fireproof safe in the basement, so figured that was a good way to have details for insurance purposes if I need them. I do the same with jewelry receipts. However, all the other tags, authenticity cards, care cards, etc., are in plastic bags by designer in a box in my closet. That worked well when I only had a couple of nice bags and SLGs, but I’m starting to forget which paperwork goes with which item now as I build my collection, so am trying to find a new system.

Thanks to everyone who has weighed in!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> 
> It´s kind of "wild"...  situated at the back of beyond and an everlasting sleeping building site. When we bought it we had no idea. It was the only option to buy a big house and a lot of land for cheap back then and we had lots of illusions. Plus my spouse told me it wouldn´t be far to the beach.... Haha, he knew I don´t know anything about geography... it´s a 140km round trip to the beach and the beach is either at the isle of Rügen or the isle of Usedom, both touristy places for the elderly in my opinion.... I´m not into electric bicycles! Of course we haven´t been at said beaches for more than maybe 4 times in all the years...
> 
> Meanwhile we learned that this place is far from what people call a house. It´s very rudimentary, little comfort, a lot of makeshift solutions we have simply gotten used to. I come from suburbia, always thriving for creature comfort and keeping up with the neighbours. This I have shed completely. The years in the caravan and now inside this charming old dump have taught me to live a lot simpler and not give a ... about what people think is normal.
> 
> Living here in the way we do comes with a special kind of freedom. We have a lot of room, we don´t have to worry about too much housecleaning (bare bricks do emit sand and dust no matter how much you clean, so leave it), we don´t have nosy neighbours. On the other hand the infrastructure around here is bad. This town only offers the basics: several discounters and very few lowest tier shops. Getting "to town" (and it´s not impressive, either) means a 50km round trip. Getting to a real city means 400km round, so we don´t do it.
> 
> I still have my grandmother´s appartment in my parents´ house. Suburban bliss. When I go there I go "into civilisation" and enjoy the comfort, the central heating, tv, the closeness to several cities, the shopping, the Mc Donald´s nearby...  and then get fed up after a week of fighting for a parking spot and comments from the neighbours about the "charming" old car. It sucks the air out of me.
> 
> PS: my nicer shoes hate the cobble stones!



Such an amazing story. 

How far along your project do you you think you are?

Funny enough I've been Rügen. We missed the last bus back to Strelasund (very beautiful town) so had to walk in single file along the scariest bridge for pedestrians in a full, pelting, hardcore thunderstorm and hurtling traffic along our sides. I shall never forget!. 

Not sure I'd recommend that walk to anyone elderly, I thought I wouldn't make it 'til my old age that's for sure. Happily we got home -eventually (Berlin at the time).


----------



## DME

880 said:


> Somehow I feel like we all gravitated to this thread bc we are a lot a like, (and perhaps our moms are somewhat related, lol
> i dread the thought of cleaning out my moms homes someday
> 
> @jblended, the second to last post above, I believe, was to @Katinahat, but you were also very missed during your hiatus.
> 
> my old towels became paint rags or cleaning cloths until my cleaning lady asked me if I had some older ones I wasn’t using. But,  I don’t have many new ones  bc it’s just me and DH in the house. So, I’m happiest just putting the same ones back on the rack once they are clean
> 
> @DME, +1 on The Atlantic. Also BBC and The Guardian.



Since there does seem to be a lot of commonality among us with respect to moms, maybe we should find a way to get our moms together and give them something to do that isn’t annoying us. 

Thanks for confirming my suspicion about where I had seen that article. It really opened my eyes. I think it was published about a decade ago when I spent two years commuting into and out of DC for work. My commute was at least 90 minutes each way and I always viewed it as something I HAD to do, akin to a chore. I took advantage of the long commute to read, which I never have the time to do, but is something I love. Before the article, I just viewed reading on the train simply as a way to pass the time, when it really was an opportunity for me to do something for me. (I hope all that rambling makes sense!)


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, I don´t understand why a zipper under the arm would make taking in impossible. I mean a zipper can be unpicked and re-inserted?
> Lol, I have no idea about which kind of work ateliers do take on. I do my own alterations and think almost everything is possible.
> At the moment I have a gorgeous 70ies chiffon dress on the table- half unpicked, because some former owner altered it before, made it smaller than the size tag indicates and obviously had no clue of the architecture of sleeves. Fortunately it came with a "scarf" in the same fabric- a piece of the lower part of the dress cut off when shortening it. This gives me the chance to sort out the problems.



We're not talking about an atelier at Gucci or Chanel, just a local woman who'll do easy jobs. 

When I lived in London, I had a tailor who could reshape Chanel leather, completely resize Gautier corseted jackets, or made me whatever I couldn't find commercially. Unfortunately, he retired. 

I can usually hem by hand, embroider, repair a cashmere shawl, darn holes or ladders (just about to do an Hermes Martin Margiela era cashmere that my cat accidentally clawed) but things like cutting to shorten, resizing etc I leave to others as I'm too scared to cut in new/good pieces. My mother could do dress-making, very good at pattern cutting, and she came from a whole family of master tailors. I would rather the local woman not make a hash of it, at least she tells me what she's comfortable doing which is fine.


----------



## coffee2go

BowieFan1971 said:


> I make my coffee (no ritual) or my husband makes it and I like to sit in the sofa opposite the bay window that overlooks the backyard. 15 mins of peace



Aside from the taste of the coffee I enjoy (I’m really into coffee, ahah, hence the nickname  and drink only specialty (mono origin) coffee most of the time, so it’s a true little luxury for me and my favorite “me time”. We even have a manual coffee grinder, my DH is a real treasure as each morning he grinds coffee for me and even brews it for me, even if I could grind and brew it myself. The other day he was leaving early morning for a business trip, and when I woke up I found already grinded coffee in the kitchen with a lovely note from him. Such a small gesture, but I felt so loved! I love savoring a cup of coffee, especially in the comfort of my home. Whenever I drink coffee somewhere else, like a cafe or a bar, it’s completely different experience, as I might be distracted by the surroundings or people. But the “me time” in the morning with my favorite mug… I have several mugs I like, one from bone china with my name on the bottom, the other from Van Gogh museum with his “Almond Blossom” print, one white with “Good Morning Little Sunshine” print on it, while the other with “Don’t Talk To Me”, so depending on the mood, each day can have a fun mug to start with)


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I have been reading everyone's splurge list with great interest.  It sparked introspection.
> 
> My mother was extremely frugal.   She bought really cheap things or things on sale. Bargains really floated her boat. She loved being able to eat at McDonalds for $1.  I wanted nice things and from that age of 16, I started lying to her about the cost of things.  I drove to the next town to get a premium Christmas tree and told her it cost half of what it really cost.  After that, for my entire life, the price I told her was always 2/3s of the real price.   As an only child, I was the financial beneficiary of her lifetime of frugality when she passed away.  She had amassed a surprising amount of money.
> 
> Compared to her, I thought of myself as a profligate when I was single.   I married a man who was very successful in sales.   At the peak of his career, it really did not matter how much anything cost.  After a decade long, tight period, we are back to being affluent again.
> 
> So given this history of money (poor teenager from frugal family, single with high end preferences who spent a lot of money on education, flush married, tight married, and flush again)  I thought about what I splurge on.   The answer is almost nothing.  I am a value shopper.  I have nice things, but I really get a lot of bang for the buck.  I have the best aspects of the Hermes experience at a low price by buying vintage and keeping my collection small.  We have a breath-takingly beautiful custom home that I designed and for every finish choice, I picked the best mid-range choice.   Even the builder couldn't believe that we ended up with such a unique & spectacular house for the very bottom of the price range he builds in.
> 
> I concluded the only four things I splurged on in the last decade are
> 1. The top of the list is lots of premium maintenance and improvements for our rental properties
> 2. High-end, prepared food from our neighborhood gourmet market so that I don't have to cook
> 3. Complicated vacations (non-tour) to exotic locations like remote China or Egypt with a private driver & Egyptologist.  Coming up are Israel, Japan, Thailand/Cambodia/Vietnam/Singapore, African safari, European river cruise.
> 4. a $16k sound system which will have accurate rich sound for decades
> 5. (Bags & scarves don't count).
> 
> Every thing else is a mid-range value choice.    DH loves to spend money on eating out, but it is not my thing.



It must be difficult to get over such thinking (re your mother). 

What about jewellery? I get so much pleasure from crossing-off life-long wants from my (mental) list. Because my mother sold mostly high-end jewellery, I never looked at buying new/retail jewellery before, and that stopped me from buying classic pieces and reissues for many years that I'd long admired from Georg Jenson or Asprey etc. I like auctions and pre-loved, but sometimes, it's just as cost effective to go into a store and get the type/size/variation I absolutely want/need. I'm so glad I got over the mental blocks. 

I'm so glad that bags and scarves count!!!!  I guess these are essentials  .


----------



## More bags

coffee2go said:


> On solo travel: mid March I went alone to Paris, one of few times lately I went traveling alone (usually travel with my DH), and I loved it! At first I worried a bit about safety, but since we’ve been in Paris together already twice throughout the year and I had some friends there who I could meet with should I feel lonely, I eventually started to feel ok with the idea of spending some time alone before going on this trip. I planned to spend 3 nights there, but then stayed for 2 more nights and it was so worth it! In 5 days I visited 12 exhibitions, including all the fashion museums I wanted to visit, like a newly opened Dior museum, spent one evening at the opera, went to Maxim’s, Ritz and other great cafes, restaurants and bars. I visited so many great vintage shops, and even bought my first vintage Hermes silk scarf (pic attached). I truly had the best time all by myself, and just one day met with a friend for a coffee to chat a bit, but I had no issue being alone at the restaurant or a nice wine bar and enjoying the atmosphere. Since I didn’t have to wait to anyone else, I could spend as much time I wanted visiting a museum, and once done watching all the beautiful artwork could go wonder around the shops and streets. I walked a lot, and my feet were hurt so much by the end of the evening, ahah, but the joy I felt from doing all the things I like was so worth it! The last day I spent there I finally slowed down a bit, no rush, no exhibition to visit, I slept a lot and when I finally went out before going to catch my train, I spent a few hours at the terrace of one of the restaurants nearby the Seine river with a great view on the city.
> 
> Same happened when I was visiting Venice with a friend sometime in  November-December… I was supposed to spend one day with her in Venice and then help her catch a bus to another city she was headed to, and instead of taking a train back home, I stayed for one more night and just wandered around Venice all by myself the next day. It was great as I missed a lot Venice and finally could visit some places I wanted to go for a while, but never had time.
> 
> So solo travel is a truly great experience and feels therapeutic to me
> 
> View attachment 5363890


Great storytelling, congratulations on your H silk scarf - gorgeous photo. I love the way you’ve enjoyed your time in both Paris and Venice.


----------



## Jereni

Hi all 

Life’s busy at the moment so I’m engaging less than usual but it’s been interesting to read everyone’s splurges, self-care approaches, etc




DME said:


> Finally getting around to posting for Black Week! So that @Sparkletastic doesn’t complain to management (a “threat” from too small photos during Blue Week ), I’m going to try the full-size image option. Hopefully they won’t be too scary big!
> 
> View attachment 5362953
> 
> 
> Back row: Yves Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour PHW (with an Hermès Twilly), Burberry Baby Bridle Bag in Black Pebbled Leather SHW
> 
> Front row: Chanel Caviar Quilted Flap Bag RHW 15C, Chanel Caviar Quilted French Riviera Flap Bag SHW 14B, Chanel O-Mini Bag (WOC) 18S RHW
> 
> View attachment 5362955
> 
> 
> This is a special bag, so it gets it’s own photo: Louis Vuitton Epi Leather Trapeze GM Clutch. My parents went to a fundraiser in fall 1990 hosted by Princess Diana and this was the bag my mom used for the event. My parents got to meet her (I have a photo; if only my mom was holding the bag when the picture was taken!), and they won a limited edition Halcyon Days clock as part of an auction.
> 
> And since I’ve also been posting SLGs:
> 
> View attachment 5362957
> 
> 
> Far left column: Chanel L-Gusset Zip Wallet SWH 17B, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Case Black/Burgundy GHW 18S, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Card Holder GHW 15P, Coach x Keith Haring Card Holder
> 
> Near left column: Gucci passport holder, Gucci GG Pocket Organizer, Fendi Monster Eyes Card Holder (also posted during Red Week)
> 
> Top right: Proenza Schouler zippered pouch
> 
> Near right column: Kate Spade Meow Cat Coin Case / Key Fob / Bag Charm, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Pocket Organizer
> 
> Far right column: Prada Re-Nylon Pouch SHW, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Key Pouch, Louis Vuitton Monogram Eclipse Double Card Holder



Love your collection of black pieces! Esp the Sac Du Jour. 



Katinahat said:


> @880. It’s hard to buy low sell high in my city where housing costs permanently hold there value and are high. However we’ve always made  money on our up levelling. The Victorian house we are in now is probably our forever home, certainly for bringing up the family. It was a complete renovation project taking it back to renew which made it good value at the time. 10 years on its hard to believe that’s what’s underneath!
> View attachment 5363562
> View attachment 5363564
> View attachment 5363563
> View attachment 5363566
> 
> The most interesting find was this: where the decorator signed his work in 1862!
> View attachment 5363565



So cool to see the photos of the renovation and that signature from 1862!



Kimbashop said:


> Here is a bag pic outside of a pub. The weather has been warm enough to sit outside. So far, I have used this bag every day of my trip. I almost didn't bring it but packed it at the last moment. It flies under the radar (no designers in this neighborhood) and carries everything I need: PS1 Tiny, with local ale.
> 
> View attachment 5363645



Nice! Love a bag pic with drinky drinks… the stained glass windows of that place across the street are cool. 



coffee2go said:


> On solo travel: mid March I went alone to Paris, one of few times lately I went traveling alone (usually travel with my DH), and I loved it! At first I worried a bit about safety, but since we’ve been in Paris together already twice throughout the year and I had some friends there who I could meet with should I feel lonely, I eventually started to feel ok with the idea of spending some time alone before going on this trip. I planned to spend 3 nights there, but then stayed for 2 more nights and it was so worth it! In 5 days I visited 12 exhibitions, including all the fashion museums I wanted to visit, like a newly opened Dior museum, spent one evening at the opera, went to Maxim’s, Ritz and other great cafes, restaurants and bars. I visited so many great vintage shops, and even bought my first vintage Hermes silk scarf (pic attached). I truly had the best time all by myself, and just one day met with a friend for a coffee to chat a bit, but I had no issue being alone at the restaurant or a nice wine bar and enjoying the atmosphere. Since I didn’t have to wait to anyone else, I could spend as much time I wanted visiting a museum, and once done watching all the beautiful artwork could go wonder around the shops and streets. I walked a lot, and my feet were hurt so much by the end of the evening, ahah, but the joy I felt from doing all the things I like was so worth it! The last day I spent there I finally slowed down a bit, no rush, no exhibition to visit, I slept a lot and when I finally went out before going to catch my train, I spent a few hours at the terrace of one of the restaurants nearby the Seine river with a great view on the city.
> 
> Same happened when I was visiting Venice with a friend sometime in  November-December… I was supposed to spend one day with her in Venice and then help her catch a bus to another city she was headed to, and instead of taking a train back home, I stayed for one more night and just wandered around Venice all by myself the next day. It was great as I missed a lot Venice and finally could visit some places I wanted to go for a while, but never had time.
> 
> So solo travel is a truly great experience and feels therapeutic to me
> 
> View attachment 5363890



So glad it sounds like you had a fabulous time! Perfect picture. 



coffee2go said:


> Aside from the taste of the coffee I enjoy (I’m really into coffee, ahah, hence the nickname  and drink only specialty (mono origin) coffee most of the time, so it’s a true little luxury for me and my favorite “me time”. We even have a manual coffee grinder, my DH is a real treasure as each morning he grinds coffee for me and even brews it for me, even if I could grind and brew it myself. The other day he was leaving early morning for a business trip, and when I woke up I found already grinded coffee in the kitchen with a lovely note from him. Such a small gesture, but I felt so loved! I love savoring a cup of coffee, especially in the comfort of my home. Whenever I drink coffee somewhere else, like a cafe or a bar, it’s completely different experience, as I might be distracted by the surroundings or people. But the “me time” in the morning with my favorite mug… I have several mugs I like, one from bone china with my name on the bottom, the other from Van Gogh museum with his “Almond Blossom” print, one white with “Good Morning Little Sunshine” print on it, while the other with “Don’t Talk To Me”, so depending on the mood, each day can have a fun mug to start with)



My DH and I are also a bit coffee obsessed. Every weekend morning we go on a long walk around the town and hit up one of the coffee shops and a bakery. It’s become a little bit of a tradition for us and serves to provide some early in the day exercise as well as a regular period to have longer talks and reconnect after the week. He also roasts his own coffee beans and makes coffee at home so he’s a bit more of a connoisseur than I am.


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> On solo travel: mid March I went alone to Paris, one of few times lately I went traveling alone (usually travel with my DH), and I loved it! At first I worried a bit about safety, but since we’ve been in Paris together already twice throughout the year and I had some friends there who I could meet with should I feel lonely, I eventually started to feel ok with the idea of spending some time alone before going on this trip. I planned to spend 3 nights there, but then stayed for 2 more nights and it was so worth it! In 5 days I visited 12 exhibitions, including all the fashion museums I wanted to visit, like a newly opened Dior museum, spent one evening at the opera, went to Maxim’s, Ritz and other great cafes, restaurants and bars. I visited so many great vintage shops, and even bought my first vintage Hermes silk scarf (pic attached). I truly had the best time all by myself, and just one day met with a friend for a coffee to chat a bit, but I had no issue being alone at the restaurant or a nice wine bar and enjoying the atmosphere. Since I didn’t have to wait to anyone else, I could spend as much time I wanted visiting a museum, and once done watching all the beautiful artwork could go wonder around the shops and streets. I walked a lot, and my feet were hurt so much by the end of the evening, ahah, but the joy I felt from doing all the things I like was so worth it! The last day I spent there I finally slowed down a bit, no rush, no exhibition to visit, I slept a lot and when I finally went out before going to catch my train, I spent a few hours at the terrace of one of the restaurants nearby the Seine river with a great view on the city.
> 
> Same happened when I was visiting Venice with a friend sometime in  November-December… I was supposed to spend one day with her in Venice and then help her catch a bus to another city she was headed to, and instead of taking a train back home, I stayed for one more night and just wandered around Venice all by myself the next day. It was great as I missed a lot Venice and finally could visit some places I wanted to go for a while, but never had time.
> 
> So solo travel is a truly great experience and feels therapeutic to me
> 
> View attachment 5363890



Sounds like a fantastic voyage. 

Which scarf is it?  Looks like a Ledoux(?). Lovely with the bag and perfect colours for a French find. 

Some of my favourite vintage scarves are the nautical, and I bought my second oldest (1957 La Marine en Bois) in Paris.


----------



## VintageAndVino

Sparkletastic said:


> I asked a question I struggle with answering. What bag would I be?



I’ve lurked on this thread, but never posted before now. This is a fun question that really made me think about myself and my bags in a way I hadn’t before, so thank you for that. Much-needed after a tough work week:

I am my LV Monogram Multicolor Alma. I’m Black, not a spring chicken, yet I think I’m still pretty fresh. I’m traditional (Alma), but I can be a lot (colors and hardware). I’m imperfect (scratches, water marks) but that makes me unique. I’m tough on the outside (canvas) but soft on the inside (alcantara). I used to be easily bruised (vachetta), but over time I’ve toughened up in a way that makes me better (patina). I’m not for everybody, but that’s ok. Those who love me are quite devoted. And, I hope, those who don’t love me at least respect me. ❤️


----------



## papertiger

My self-care:

Yoga. All forms makes me feel better in some way. Occasionally, it also opens me up and makes me more vulnerable so I have too careful. I only go to a full-on class once a week on a weekend for that reason. 
Looking after my things makes me feel like I'm looking after myself, the best of nature's materials, even the animal's past life, the craftsperson and my hard-won pay, I say thank you and hope I respect that 'thing'. I love my wardrobe, and I don't care who knows it.
Looking after my cat (although sometimes looking after him brings sadness too because I remember his brother). 
Buying an amazing fashion magazine (if I can find one)
Watching the new season's fashion shows on Youtube. 
Buying/reading a book. 
Walking (everyday)
My gardens 
Occasionally buying something new, even if small and/or inexpensive.
Dancing, dancing, dancing.
Watching French films


----------



## papertiger

VintageAndVino said:


> I’ve lurked on this thread, but never posted before now. This is a fun question that really made me think about myself and my bags in a way I hadn’t before, so thank you for that. Much-needed after a tough work week:
> 
> I am my LV Monogram Multicolor Alma. I’m Black, not a spring chicken, yet I think I’m still pretty fresh. I’m traditional (Alma), but I can be a lot (colors and hardware). I’m imperfect (scratches, water marks) but that makes me unique. I’m tough on the outside (canvas) but soft on the inside (alcantara). I used to be easily bruised (vachetta), but over time I’ve toughened up in a way that makes me better (patina). I’m not for everybody, but that’s ok. Those who love me are quite devoted. And, I hope, those who don’t love me at least respect me. ❤
> View attachment 5364056



Great description


----------



## coffee2go

papertiger said:


> Sounds like a fantastic voyage.
> 
> Which scarf is it?  Looks like a Ledoux(?). Lovely with the bag and perfect colours for a French find.
> 
> Some of my favourite vintage scarves are the nautical, and I bought my second oldest (1957 La Marine en Bois) in Paris.



This one is from the 90s, the print is called “Vive le Vent”, I found it in a nice vintage shop in the Marais run by a lovely Japanese lady. Since blue and red are my favorite colors to wear, this looked like a perfect scarf for me, ahah! I don’t know if current Hermes silk scarfs are as a nice to the touch the vintage own (I hope!), but this scarf to the touch feels like no other scarf I have (Ferragamo, Gucci and others)… it feels much more dense than Ferragamo, and very silky and soft, wow, I’ve never touched anything as lovely as this one!

There was also a vintage Celine scarf I liked, but unfortunately the condition of the scarf wasn’t as pristine as the Hermes one, so I opted for Hermes as not only the print and colors were beautiful, but I was lucky that it was in a great condition too. I still would love to get a Celine vintage scarf one day should I find a perfect one for me. In another vintage store I found a lovely Pucci scarf I liked too, but since I was on a hunt for Hermes scarf this time, I didn’t get the Pucci one, even if really liked the print of both Pucci and Celine.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Not sure if I posted _this_ black bag before, but since it's Mother's Day tomorrow and my mother helped buy it 20 years ago, and so I'm dedicating this to her. 

I begged and begged for this bag, no bag had ever made me want to own it as badly. My mother always trusted me in my style choices no matter what, the only thing she asked is that I wear it. I put some money toward it, but she made-up the rest.

My mother had her faults, and could be very 'bohemian' and unpredictable, but I'm glad she was mine. 

Gucci black Horse-bit Chain bag 2002


----------



## coffee2go

Oh also to add to my vintage hunt in Paris, I found a few lovely Celine vintage bags, which were absolutely stunning to look at, love the design of those times… however, since I haven’t own any vintage bag yet, I’m still debating whether I would use a vintage bag as much as my “new” bags. I mean I have no issue of buying new bags on sale or from the outlet, but haven’t bought any bag secondhand, just had some passed down from my mom, so I don’t know if I feel a bit “icky” about it, or it’s just that I haven’t found one that would spark the same sparkle in me, as a new bag does… The green croco one was lovely though


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> This one is from the 90s, the print is called “Vive le Vent”, I found it in a nice vintage shop in the Marais run by a lovely Japanese lady. Since blue and red are my favorite colors to wear, this looked like a perfect scarf for me, ahah! I don’t know if current Hermes silk scarfs are as a nice to the touch the vintage own (I hope!), but this scarf to the touch feels like no other scarf I have (Ferragamo, Gucci and others)… it feels much more dense than Ferragamo, and very silky and soft, wow, I’ve never touched anything as lovely as this one!
> 
> There was also a vintage Celine scarf I liked, but unfortunately the condition of the scarf wasn’t as pristine as the Hermes one, so I opted for Hermes as not only the print and colors were beautiful, but I was lucky that it was in a great condition too. I still would love to get a Celine vintage scarf one day should I find a perfect one for me. In another vintage store I found a lovely Pucci scarf I liked too, but since I was on a hunt for Hermes scarf this time, I didn’t get the Pucci one, even if really liked the print of both Pucci and Celine.
> 
> View attachment 5364059
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364075




I think you chose 100% correctly. 

You couldn't get a more appropriate scarf as a souvenir of your Paris trip than VlV, magnificent in colour and design artistry. 

Pucci's nice, a whole different vibe, and Italian, better to find something in Venice.


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Oh also to add to my vintage hunt in Paris, I found a few lovely Celine vintage bags, which were absolutely stunning to look at, love the design of those times… however, since I haven’t own any vintage bag yet, I’m still debating whether I would use a vintage bag as much as my “new” bags. I mean I have no issue of buying new bags on sale or from the outlet, but haven’t bought any bag secondhand, just had some passed down from my mom, so I don’t know if I feel a bit “icky” about it, or it’s just that I haven’t found one that would spark the same sparkle in me, as a new bag does… The green croco one was lovely though
> 
> View attachment 5364087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364088



I don't feel icky with vintage bags at all, most were kept for best and hardly used. I feel weirder about more recent pre-loved, goodness know what people do to their bags these days. You know what you're comfortable with, never buy anything unless you know your going to use it.


----------



## coffee2go

papertiger said:


> I don't feel icky with vintage bags at all, most were kept for best and hardly used. I feel weirder about more recent pre-loved, goodness know what people do to their bags these days. You know what you're comfortable with, never buy anything unless you know your going to use it.



Oh you so right about the recent pre-loved bags! I went to see some at a secondhand sale in Milan last week, and as you can see from the pics, these look much more beaten up than the vintage ones I posted earlier… the only one that looked ok was BV Knot, but since it’s a clutch, I feel I won’t have as much use for it, especially in the covid era… still I would love to have a BV Knot one day

The Fendi Peekaboo was so slouchy and beaten up, poor Peekaboo
Out of all Phoebe Philo’s Celine designs I don’t find neither Trapeze nor Luggage bag really functional for me, the Trapeze has a really weird shape at least for my frame, while Luggage Bag my DH told me he finds it looks like a face, so he wouldn’t like this bag on me  I like Luggage in smaller sizes, but this one was really huge. And yeah all are quite worn down unlike the vintage ones


----------



## coffee2go

Finally got time to take out my bags for the “Color week bag showcase”!

One can never have enough black bags, my picks:
- YSL shopping tote bag
- Chloe C bag in small size
- Lanvin hobo bag
- Fendi woc (she loves to go to the opera, so usually she’s my go-to opera bag)

Missing from the picture my Maxmara Whitney bag in medium size as I exchanged it with my mom for her smaller Whitney in brown color… the medium one was too heavy for me

If one can see a pattern, I definitely prefer GH for a black bag, or no hardware (like YSL tote or MaxMara Whitney)


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Oh you so right about the recent pre-loved bags! I went to see some at a secondhand sale in Milan last week, and as you can see from the pics, these look much more beaten up than the vintage ones I posted earlier… the only one that looked ok was BV Knot, but since it’s a clutch, I feel I won’t have as much use for it, especially in the covid era… still I would love to have a BV Knot one day
> 
> The Fendi Peekaboo was so slouchy and beaten up, poor Peekaboo
> Out of all Phoebe Philo’s Celine designs I don’t find neither Trapeze nor Luggage bag really functional for me, the Trapeze has a really weird shape at least for my frame, while Luggage Bag my DH told me he finds it looks like a face, so he wouldn’t like this bag on me  I like Luggage in smaller sizes, but this one was really huge. And yeah all are quite worn down unlike the vintage ones



I would echo your sentiments and analysis of all the bags including condition. I like all the bags above, but I feel (if it were me shopping) if I didn't have one of these by now it was for a reason. 

And the Peekaboo (such a wonderful style) will perhaps suit someone that has a very well-loved look to their total style. The price hopefully reflects its condition.

I would like a BV Stretch Knot sometime (only available pre-loved) but it absolutely has to be the right one.

In many ways the older vintage Celine bags looked more up to date in terms of fashionability.


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Finally got time to take out my bags for the “Color week bag showcase”!
> 
> One can never have enough black bags, my picks:
> - YSL shopping tote bag
> - Chloe C bag in small size
> - Lanvin hobo bag
> - Fendi woc (she loves to go to the opera, so usually she’s my go-to opera bag)
> 
> Missing from the picture my Maxmara Whitney bag in medium size as I exchanged it with my mom for her smaller Whitney in brown color… the medium one was too heavy for me
> 
> If one can see a pattern, I definitely prefer GH for a black bag, or no hardware (like YSL tote or MaxMara Whitney)
> 
> View attachment 5364112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364113



Your selection is very sleek.


----------



## More bags

VintageAndVino said:


> I’ve lurked on this thread, but never posted before now. This is a fun question that really made me think about myself and my bags in a way I hadn’t before, so thank you for that. Much-needed after a tough work week:
> 
> I am my LV Monogram Multicolor Alma. I’m Black, not a spring chicken, yet I think I’m still pretty fresh. I’m traditional (Alma), but I can be a lot (colors and hardware). I’m imperfect (scratches, water marks) but that makes me unique. I’m tough on the outside (canvas) but soft on the inside (alcantara). I used to be easily bruised (vachetta), but over time I’ve toughened up in a way that makes me better (patina). I’m not for everybody, but that’s ok. Those who love me are quite devoted. And, I hope, those who don’t love me at least respect me. ❤
> View attachment 5364056


Gorgeous bag and wonderful description! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Paris Girl

Katinahat said:


> Interesting to read that spending habits are influenced by our past, or not. The only thing my parents splurged on was their houses. I was brought up to believe you should always buy houses you could barely afford the mortgages of because something would come along before you got to the end: a promotion etc. By doing that and moving every 5 years my family ended up in a lovely big house. House prices were relatively lower then too. However, once bought they’d be very frugal about doing up and furnishings, bargain sale room antiques and all decorations done themselves. My M had a midrange kitchen put in 35 years ago and it’s lasted. I was sent to a private school but only had one shirt to wear, cheap trainers and everything second hand. My D was a teacher so we got reduced fees. The other girls went on expensive holidays, we stayed at my Grandparents farm (it was wonderful when I was young). Some of the girls were very mean and called me a charity case. They didn’t like it when I pointed out reduced fees were no different than the company cars their parents drove.
> It was hard.
> 
> My M would consider my personal spending excessive and have a lot to say about it. She has no clue what I spend on bags and clothes. Our house is lovely it not in their league. House prices are proportionally more and we are part of the buying generation that have more. I work hard and enjoy being able to treat myself. I totally agree with you @Paris Girl that sometimes it’s best to buy good quality rather than cheap things and throw away constantly. I guess my handbag collection might have paid for the new patio and French doors I want to have put into our house but we will get that one day from hardwork and I’ll still have the bags I so enjoy carrying.
> 
> I hear you @Cordeliere about clearing out houses. I know that cleaning out my M&Ds house will be a killer one day. My M keeps everything to reuse. Those towels @whateve , she’s the same and far more! Their garage is floor to ceiling with furniture and items they don’t need. It was great when I initially bought houses but I buy quality furniture now. The other issue will be my emotional baggage from my relationship with my M. She drives me crazy and jumps from very kind to thoughtless and overbearing in one sentence. This kind of inconsistency sets up a very difficult set of emotions and experiences. I don’t call or see them as much as I should seeing they are 5 minutes away. Lockdown made it different as we bought and delivered their food weekly to save them being in the shops. I feel guilty at my negative emotions towards my M, so I’m sure it will all come back to bite me when they pass (but expect my M to go on forever as she’s strong as an ox!).


@Katinahat  What an interesting read. Your parents view of being in debt for a big house vs. sending you to private school is fascinating. ill bet it was very hard to fit in at school with the “rich kids”. kudos for you to emerge with such a good attitude. That can’t have been easy. Kids can be so mean but I’m sure it was worse in your situation.

My dad was an aerospace engineer and made good money. My mom was a stay at home mom. But they always watched their money. my dad once said my mom could make a dollar go farther than anyone he knew! They bought a great piece of property out in the country and built a modest house. There was no mortgage. It was build and pay as you go. Growing up away from the city was wonderful. We had horses, a big garden, and rode a school bus. I remember piling into the family station wagon for the bi-monthly 30 mile trek into town for groceries. My mom operated on a slim budget and would freeze and can the garden produce. Everything was homemade. She mass produced bread in large coffee cans! Our vacations were camping/fishing trips or visits to see grandparents.

I dread the day we have to clean out my mom’s stuff. She’s got things from my grandparents and used to love to go to garage sales. I guess each generation has to deal with the same kind of challenges. I’m struggling just to go through our own house and get rid of things. Spring is motivating me to get started though!


----------



## More bags

coffee2go said:


> This one is from the 90s, the print is called “Vive le Vent”, I found it in a nice vintage shop in the Marais run by a lovely Japanese lady. Since blue and red are my favorite colors to wear, this looked like a perfect scarf for me, ahah! I don’t know if current Hermes silk scarfs are as a nice to the touch the vintage own (I hope!), but this scarf to the touch feels like no other scarf I have (Ferragamo, Gucci and others)… it feels much more dense than Ferragamo, and very silky and soft, wow, I’ve never touched anything as lovely as this one!
> 
> There was also a vintage Celine scarf I liked, but unfortunately the condition of the scarf wasn’t as pristine as the Hermes one, so I opted for Hermes as not only the print and colors were beautiful, but I was lucky that it was in a great condition too. I still would love to get a Celine vintage scarf one day should I find a perfect one for me. In another vintage store I found a lovely Pucci scarf I liked too, but since I was on a hunt for Hermes scarf this time, I didn’t get the Pucci one, even if really liked the print of both Pucci and Celine.
> 
> View attachment 5364059
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364075


The scarf you chose is beautiful- what a great souvenir of your trip.


----------



## Cordeliere

Paris Girl said:


> I‘ve always bought nicer quality things as I believe we live in a throwaway world where people buy cheap things and then replace them. Case in point, umbrellas. You can buy a cheap one for under $20 that won’t last long if you use it regularly. And the first windy day, that umbrella is toast. and then it ends up getting thrown away.
> 
> On one of my trips to Paris, I went to an umbrella shop owned by the same family for over 100 years. All the umbrellas are handmade and use superior materials.  At that time, I was frequently using an umbrella on my daily commute to the office. So I splurged on a very expensive umbrella. It’s lined and good in near-hurricane winds. I loved it so much that I went back three years later and bought a different color. I could’ve kept buying the cheap ones that get discarded but now I’ll never have to buy another one in this lifetime. It’s better for the environment too.
> 
> My hubby and I have built a nice life together and can afford to buy whatever we want. Even then, I always want to get a “deal” when I shop and I refuse to overpay for something. I spend my money on handbags, lots of them, and taking family on nice, international vacations. I’m practical about most everything else. I, too, was raised in a frugal environment. I used to design and even make my own clothes. We always had what we needed but we often “made do”.
> 
> I’m also a finance person who always considers the alternatives of a major purchase and the impact on the bottom line. My biggest concession to practicality is splurging on handbags without guilt. And we take fabulous vacations. My extended family couldn’t afford to go without us taking them but we make such great memories. We’ve been doing those trips for nearly 20 years. I will never forget the look on my mom’s face standing under the Eiffel Tower and looking up in wonder. Totally worth It.


I totally get you on the umbrella thing.   The first sound system I purchased when I was fresh out of college cost about two months of my salary.  I put it on payments and it was my first step to establishing good credit.  It lasted 40 years and was fabulous to the end when I sold the speakers for the same price I purchased them for.   In somethings, it is so worth it to go for great quality.


----------



## 880

VintageAndVino said:


> I’ve lurked on this thread, but never posted before now. This is a fun question that really made me think about myself and my bags in a way I hadn’t before, so thank you for that. Much-needed after a tough work week:
> 
> I am my LV Monogram Multicolor Alma. I’m Black, not a spring chicken, yet I think I’m still pretty fresh. I’m traditional (Alma), but I can be a lot (colors and hardware). I’m imperfect (scratches, water marks) but that makes me unique. I’m tough on the outside (canvas) but soft on the inside (alcantara). I used to be easily bruised (vachetta), but over time I’ve toughened up in a way that makes me better (patina). I’m not for everybody, but that’s ok. Those who love me are quite devoted. And, I hope, those who don’t love me at least respect me. ❤
> View attachment 5364056


Welcome! Love the bag and the description! Hope to see more of your posts soon


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> My mom instilled me with Depression mentality. I use every little drop of everything. When towels wear out, I turn them into cleaning rags.* I don't mind spending money but it bothers me to waste money. If I buy something that doesn't work out the way I hoped, I feel I need to recoup my investment somehow, either by reselling or finding a use for it. *For example, when I buy a cleaner that doesn't work as I hoped, I don't throw it away. I keep it, hoping to find another use for it.
> 
> My mom got rid of stuff for many years. Every time I visited, she gave me some jewelry or something. Later on, I think they sold some stuff at an estate sale company but I think that was because they were worrying about money. I was sad they got rid of all their Hummels and Lladros.
> 
> Still, when my father died, there was a lot of stuff left. I took quite a few things because it felt too sad to give it all to thrift stores. *A lot of that has since been donated but I felt better about it after having it in my possession for awhile.* I have some of my parents' favorite artwork.
> 
> If my kids lived closer, it would be easier to give them more things. I can't guess what they are going to want.



I am with you on the recoup the investment.   I hate waste and almost always sell my bag mistakes.   With some of my vintage bags that didn't work for me because they were too heavy or whatever, I was still happy  to have had them in my possession, lived with them, and experienced their essence.  The memory is as good as still having them.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Not sure if I posted _this_ black bag before, but since it's Mother's Day tomorrow and my mother helped buy it 20 years ago, and so I'm dedicating this to her.
> 
> I begged and begged for this bag, no bag had ever made me want to own it as badly. *My mother always trusted me in my style choices no matter what, the only thing she asked is that I wear it.* I put some money toward it, but she made-up the rest.
> 
> My mother had her faults, and could be very 'bohemian' and unpredictable, but I'm glad she was mine.
> 
> Gucci black Horse-bit Chain bag 2002
> 
> View attachment 5364074


Great post and fantastic bag. This is awesome, *My mother always trusted me in my style choices no matter what, the only thing she asked is that I wear it. *
My DS is into sneakers, my husband and I don’t mind getting them for him as Christmas or birthday gifts, we just ask that he wear them. Lovely tribute to your mom.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Paris Girl

coffee2go said:


> On solo travel: mid March I went alone to Paris, one of few times lately I went traveling alone (usually travel with my DH), and I loved it! At first I worried a bit about safety, but since we’ve been in Paris together already twice throughout the year and I had some friends there who I could meet with should I feel lonely, I eventually started to feel ok with the idea of spending some time alone before going on this trip. I planned to spend 3 nights there, but then stayed for 2 more nights and it was so worth it! In 5 days I visited 12 exhibitions, including all the fashion museums I wanted to visit, like a newly opened Dior museum, spent one evening at the opera, went to Maxim’s, Ritz and other great cafes, restaurants and bars. I visited so many great vintage shops, and even bought my first vintage Hermes silk scarf (pic attached). I truly had the best time all by myself, and just one day met with a friend for a coffee to chat a bit, but I had no issue being alone at the restaurant or a nice wine bar and enjoying the atmosphere. Since I didn’t have to wait to anyone else, I could spend as much time I wanted visiting a museum, and once done watching all the beautiful artwork could go wonder around the shops and streets. I walked a lot, and my feet were hurt so much by the end of the evening, ahah, but the joy I felt from doing all the things I like was so worth it! The last day I spent there I finally slowed down a bit, no rush, no exhibition to visit, I slept a lot and when I finally went out before going to catch my train, I spent a few hours at the terrace of one of the restaurants nearby the Seine river with a great view on the city.
> 
> Same happened when I was visiting Venice with a friend sometime in  November-December… I was supposed to spend one day with her in Venice and then help her catch a bus to another city she was headed to, and instead of taking a train back home, I stayed for one more night and just wandered around Venice all by myself the next day. It was great as I missed a lot Venice and finally could visit some places I wanted to go for a while, but never had time.
> 
> So solo travel is a truly great experience and feels therapeutic to me
> 
> View attachment 5363890


@coffee2go  How fun! I love Paris. I’ve been there enough times I don’t have to do so much of the tourist things. I enjoy finding little hidden shops and cafes where locals go. Walking around Paris is the best way to see the city.  Did you visit any of the other islands like Murano or Burano? I loved Venice and want to visit again.

From your name, I assume you love coffee as I do. Italy has fabulous coffee and while I loved our trips to Venice, Rome, and the Tuscany region, they do not know how to relax and enjoy it. Lol! In Paris, I love sitting at the sidewalk tables drinking my cafe creme watching people go by. The Italians stand at the coffee bars drinking their espresso. Drinking your coffee at a table where you sit down costs more than double standing up and drinking it.

if I could just hop on a train in Europe and visit different EU countries, I’d love to do some solo travel. Lucky you! We usually fly directly to London from the US and then take the Chunnel to Paris or another flight depending on whether we stay in London for a few days.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Interesting to read that spending habits are influenced by our past, or not. The only thing my parents splurged on was their houses. I was brought up to believe you should always buy houses you could barely afford the mortgages of because something would come along before you got to the end: a promotion etc. By doing that and moving every 5 years my family ended up in a lovely big house. House prices were relatively lower then too. However, once bought they’d be very frugal about doing up and furnishings, bargain sale room antiques and all decorations done themselves. My M had a midrange kitchen put in 35 years ago and it’s lasted. I was sent to a private school but only had one shirt to wear, cheap trainers and everything second hand. My D was a teacher so we got reduced fees. The other girls went on expensive holidays, we stayed at my Grandparents farm (it was wonderful when I was young). Some of the girls were very mean and called me a charity case. They didn’t like it when I pointed out reduced fees were no different than the company cars their parents drove.
> It was hard.
> 
> My M would consider my personal spending excessive and have a lot to say about it. She has no clue what I spend on bags and clothes. Our house is lovely it not in their league. House prices are proportionally more and we are part of the buying generation that have more. I work hard and enjoy being able to treat myself. I totally agree with you @Paris Girl that sometimes it’s best to buy good quality rather than cheap things and throw away constantly. I guess my handbag collection might have paid for the new patio and French doors I want to have put into our house but we will get that one day from hardwork and I’ll still have the bags I so enjoy carrying.
> 
> I hear you @Cordeliere about clearing out houses. I know that cleaning out my M&Ds house will be a killer one day. My M keeps everything to reuse. Those towels @whateve , she’s the same and far more! Their garage is floor to ceiling with furniture and items they don’t need. It was great when I initially bought houses but I buy quality furniture now. The other issue will be my emotional baggage from my relationship with my M. She drives me crazy and jumps from very kind to thoughtless and overbearing in one sentence. This kind of inconsistency sets up a very difficult set of emotions and experiences. I don’t call or see them as much as I should seeing they are 5 minutes away. Lockdown made it different as we bought and delivered their food weekly to save them being in the shops. I feel guilty at my negative emotions towards my M, so I’m sure it will all come back to bite me when they pass (but expect my M to go on forever as she’s strong as an ox!).


Your parents investment plan with houses is very impressive.   In high school, I felt bad that my family did not have as nice a car or house as other people.  My clothes were not the right labels. We were probably lower middle class and there were a lot of other families that were truly poor.  No one was mean to me about it, but I was sensitive and embarrassed.   I was really happy to get away from my family when I left for college.  Have you ever been to a high school reunion?   The lives of those I envied did not go well.


----------



## Paris Girl

coffee2go said:


> Aside from the taste of the coffee I enjoy (I’m really into coffee, ahah, hence the nickname  and drink only specialty (mono origin) coffee most of the time, so it’s a true little luxury for me and my favorite “me time”. We even have a manual coffee grinder, my DH is a real treasure as each morning he grinds coffee for me and even brews it for me, even if I could grind and brew it myself. The other day he was leaving early morning for a business trip, and when I woke up I found already grinded coffee in the kitchen with a lovely note from him. Such a small gesture, but I felt so loved! I love savoring a cup of coffee, especially in the comfort of my home. Whenever I drink coffee somewhere else, like a cafe or a bar, it’s completely different experience, as I might be distracted by the surroundings or people. But the “me time” in the morning with my favorite mug… I have several mugs I like, one from bone china with my name on the bottom, the other from Van Gogh museum with his “Almond Blossom” print, one white with “Good Morning Little Sunshine” print on it, while the other with “Don’t Talk To Me”, so depending on the mood, each day can have a fun mug to start with)


I am so into coffee too! I have to have it ground fresh and I will not drink it otherwise. No coffee pods for me. I’m known as the Coffee Princess! My hubby grinds the coffee and makes it fresh each morning. Life is too short for bad coffee! We have coffee and espresso/latte machines at both of our homes. My favorite place to drink mine is on the deck of our mountain home while hand-feeding my favorite little mountain chickadees and looking at our mountain view.


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> On solo travel: mid March I went alone to Paris, one of few times lately I went traveling alone (usually travel with my DH), and I loved it! At first I worried a bit about safety, but since we’ve been in Paris together already twice throughout the year and I had some friends there who I could meet with should I feel lonely, I eventually started to feel ok with the idea of spending some time alone before going on this trip. I planned to spend 3 nights there, but then stayed for 2 more nights and it was so worth it! *In 5 days I visited 12 exhibitions, including all the fashion museums I wanted to visit, like a newly opened Dior museum, spent one evening at the opera, went to Maxim’s, Ritz and other great cafes, restaurants and bars. I visited so many great vintage shops, and even bought my first vintage Hermes silk scarf *(pic attached). I truly had the best time all by myself, and just one day met with a friend for a coffee to chat a bit, but I had no issue being alone at the restaurant or a nice wine bar and enjoying the atmosphere. *Since I didn’t have to wait to anyone else, I could spend as much time I wanted visiting a museum, and once done watching all the beautiful artwork could go wonder around the shops and streets. *I walked a lot, and my feet were hurt so much by the end of the evening, ahah, but the joy I felt from doing all the things I like was so worth it! The last day I spent there I finally slowed down a bit, no rush, no exhibition to visit, I slept a lot and when I finally went out before going to catch my train, I spent a few hours at the terrace of one of the restaurants nearby the Seine river with a great view on the city.
> 
> Same happened when I was visiting Venice with a friend sometime in  November-December… I was supposed to spend one day with her in Venice and then help her catch a bus to another city she was headed to, and instead of taking a train back home, I stayed for one more night and just wandered around Venice all by myself the next day. It was great as I missed a lot Venice and finally could visit some places I wanted to go for a while, but never had time.
> 
> So solo travel is a truly great experience and feels therapeutic to me
> 
> View attachment 5363890


Sorry to everyone else that I keep replying individually to all of these great posts.

Coffeetogo   this sounds like an amazing time.   Good for you.


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> 3. Complicated vacations (non-tour) to exotic locations like remote China or Egypt with a private driver & Egyptologist.  Coming up are Israel, Japan, Thailand/Cambodia/Vietnam/Singapore, African safari, European river cruise.


Your travels sound magnificent!!! So jealous! 




jblended said:


> I was thinking about this after posting and am wondering what your daily self-care rituals are?
> 
> My morning coffee brew/ evening tea brew are the quietest moments of my day. No devices, no distractions, just silence as I focus on making the perfect cup and savouring it.
> My mind totally quiets and I think it's the most peace I get in my otherwise chaotic days.
> If I have a park or gardens near me, I'll go there to drink my brew under the trees, listening to birds chirp. If not, I sit by an open window in my flat where I can get some sunshine on my skin and watch the world go by outside.
> Even my cats engage this routine. They'll lounge near me by the window, basking in the sunlight, stretching and lazing. They don't try to play or ask for treats or cuddles, they just lay there, purring and looking adorable, adding to the relaxing atmosphere.
> I've always done this but, it's only in recent years that I've ritualized it and stopped doing other things at the same time. I don't read the paper or check my emails, I simply sit and sip. It feels like total self-indulgence.
> 
> I'm really interested to hear what everyone else does. I'm guessing that the pandemic stress may have helped us all find simple pleasures in small activities.



Great question! 

The only self care I do every day is playing/snuggles with my two cats.  Other than that, my self care depends on what I need that day.

Chocolate! 
Going to bed early if I'm tired. 
Long, soaking bath.
Phone calls with friends and family.
In good weather, going for a walk to enjoy nature.
Getting food to-go if I'm not feeling up to cooking.
Sleeping in, or taking a nap, on the weekends.


----------



## coffee2go

Paris Girl said:


> @coffee2go  How fun! I love Paris. I’ve been there enough times I don’t have to do so much of the tourist things. I enjoy finding little hidden shops and cafes where locals go. Walking around Paris is the best way to see the city.  Did you visit any of the other islands like Murano or Burano? I loved Venice and want to visit again.
> 
> From your name, I assume you love coffee as I do. Italy has fabulous coffee and while I loved our trips to Venice, Rome, and the Tuscany region, they do not know how to relax and enjoy it. Lol! In Paris, I love sitting at the sidewalk tables drinking my cafe creme watching people go by. The Italians stand at the coffee bars drinking their espresso. Drinking your coffee at a table where you sit down costs more than double standing up and drinking it.
> 
> if I could just hop on a train in Europe and visit different EU countries, I’d love to do some solo travel. Lucky you! We usually fly directly to London from the US and then take the Chunnel to Paris or another flight depending on whether we stay in London for a few days.



Venice is my favorite city in Italy, I spent about a year and a half of my university years there, so I had a plenty of time to wander around, see it during winter time when it’s not as crowded with tourists and also during the Carnival, when the island bursts in beautiful costumes and color! I also know some hidden gems, and usually try to visit it at least once a year, so should any of you wanna visit Venice any time soon, I’ll be happy to send some tips!

As for Italian “dolce vita” and French “art de vivre”, ahah, I think Italians do it better, as no food compares to the simplicity of Italian cuisine, yet it’s greatest flavors, but I’m biased here since I live in Italy  Also French usually have more robusta in their coffee, Italians usually have way less robusta in their coffee, or a mix of only arabica, the taste of coffee is different to each market. I haven’t been to the USA yet, so have no idea what a true “American coffee” tastes like, but since I’ll be soon traveling there, I’ll find out! Anyway, it’s all comes to taste buds, I quite drinking coffee with milk a few years ago, never use sugar, I drink just black coffee, so this is why I enjoy specialty coffee, where you can feel the notes of fruits, berries and so… Like wine, coffee drinking is an art of its own

EDIT: oh so many typos or missing words, I feel ever since I got COVID this Christmas, my writing got worse as I type rather quickly and somehow misspell the words


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> It must be difficult to get over such thinking (re your mother).
> 
> What about jewellery? I get so much pleasure from crossing-off life-long wants from my (mental) list. Because my mother sold mostly high-end jewellery, I never looked at buying new/retail jewellery before, and that stopped me from buying classic pieces and reissues for many years that I'd long admired from Georg Jenson or Asprey etc. I like auctions and pre-loved, but sometimes, it's just as cost effective to go into a store and get the type/size/variation I absolutely want/need. I'm so glad I got over the mental blocks.
> 
> I'm so glad that bags and scarves count!!!!  I guess these are essentials  .


Other than going through a costume broach stage, I have never been into jewelry.   So impressed that you have a hit list of pieces you want.  It never occurred to me that there were known pieces to even want.

I have a few loose stones that I have picked up on vacations, like from Brazil, that I have never had set.   I would like a beautiful tanzanite stone for a ring and would like a nice ruby.  I need to get my engagement ring rebuilt (lost a stone and wore the band to the point it is too thin. Want to change the basket design).   I have been looking at settings on Pinterest.  I definitely have shoppers dread over finding a jeweller to work with.  

Tell us more about your jewelry passions.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Trauma is complex and working through the after-effects is a battle in and of itself. It sounds like you were really drowning there for a while, and I'm really sorry you've had such a rough road. You're so brave and strong to tackle the PTSD and fight for a better quality of life.
> Your posts are always amazing and you were missed when you took a break.
> 
> Thanks for the audiobook recommendation. I'm going to try that! I did start listening to some podcasts last year and found that radio comedies, in particular, really helped. I especially loved John Finnemore's "Cabin Pressure" on BBC Radio 4. It was laugh-out-loud funny, and the writing is very clever, so I'd recommend it if you like that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> _____
> Edit: @dcooney4 Love your new avatar picture. Such a gorgeous painting!


Thank you! A friend sent me a photo of her favorite place and asked  if I could paint it. It is a golf course.


----------



## coffee2go

Paris Girl said:


> if I could just hop on a train in Europe and visit different EU countries, I’d love to do some solo travel. Lucky you! We usually fly directly to London from the US and then take the Chunnel to Paris or another flight depending on whether we stay in London for a few days.



Yeah, I feel lucky that even during COVID with all the travel restrictions, I could travel around Italy and visit lots of beautiful cities without crowds, especially summer 2020. However, once the restrictions were lifted I only travelled to Paris a few times in the past two years, not sure why I didn’t want to visit other places… Actually, Paris was the last city we visited in March 2020 and once we could travel again, the only place I wanted to visit was it!  I think I caught a “Paris flu” or got a “Paris fever” As they say… Paris is always a good idea)

TBH, I hope that both the pandemic and war in Ukraine will stop, as these past 2 years were so dreadful, we need more good news and happenings to uplift us


----------



## Cordeliere

VintageAndVino said:


> I’ve lurked on this thread, but never posted before now. This is a fun question that really made me think about myself and my bags in a way I hadn’t before, so thank you for that. Much-needed after a tough work week:
> 
> I am my LV Monogram Multicolor Alma. I’m Black, not a spring chicken, yet I think I’m still pretty fresh. I’m traditional (Alma), but I can be a lot (colors and hardware). I’m imperfect (scratches, water marks) but that makes me unique. I’m tough on the outside (canvas) but soft on the inside (alcantara). I used to be easily bruised (vachetta), but over time I’ve toughened up in a way that makes me better (patina). I’m not for everybody, but that’s ok. Those who love me are quite devoted. And, I hope, those who don’t love me at least respect me. ❤
> View attachment 5364056


Great description of why this bag is you.   Welcome.  Post more.


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> This one is from the 90s, the print is called “Vive le Vent”, I found it in a nice vintage shop in the Marais run by a lovely Japanese lady. Since blue and red are my favorite colors to wear, this looked like a perfect scarf for me, ahah! I don’t know if current Hermes silk scarfs are as a nice to the touch the vintage own (I hope!), but this scarf to the touch feels like no other scarf I have (Ferragamo, Gucci and others)… it feels much more dense than Ferragamo, and very silky and soft, wow, I’ve never touched anything as lovely as this one!
> 
> There was also a vintage Celine scarf I liked, but unfortunately the condition of the scarf wasn’t as pristine as the Hermes one, so I opted for Hermes as not only the print and colors were beautiful, but I was lucky that it was in a great condition too. I still would love to get a Celine vintage scarf one day should I find a perfect one for me. In another vintage store I found a lovely Pucci scarf I liked too, but since I was on a hunt for Hermes scarf this time, I didn’t get the Pucci one, even if really liked the print of both Pucci and Celine.
> 
> View attachment 5364059
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364075


My mother wore a lot of Pucci. I would have gotten it for sentimental reasons. The Hermes is gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> Oh also to add to my vintage hunt in Paris, I found a few lovely Celine vintage bags, which were absolutely stunning to look at, love the design of those times… however, since I haven’t own any vintage bag yet, I’m still debating whether I would use a vintage bag as much as my “new” bags. I mean I have no issue of buying new bags on sale or from the outlet, but haven’t bought any bag secondhand, just had some passed down from my mom, so I don’t know if I feel a bit “icky” about it, or it’s just that I haven’t found one that would spark the same sparkle in me, as a new bag does… The green croco one was lovely though
> 
> View attachment 5364087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364088


It takes awhile to get over the ick factor of used items. I have so many used and vintage purses, it doesn't bother me now. I clean them all thoroughly before use so that makes them mine. Some of the older linings in Fendi and Gucci tend to be peeling messes. I don't know about some of the other brands. If the interior were like that, I would have to either use a liner or have it refurbished. One of the great things about vintage Coach is that you can wash them with soap and water and they usually come out looking better after some conditioning.

I still can't get over the ick factor in shoes, even if I can wash them. I'm not very comfortable with used clothing either, especially something that touches my skin, even if they are washed. It's my brain working overtime, not something that makes sense. One of my favorite coats I bought at a thrift store.


----------



## Paris Girl

coffee2go said:


> Venice is my favorite city in Italy, I spent about a year and a half of my university years there, so I had a plenty of time to wander around, see it during winter time when it’s not as crowded with tourists and also during the Carnival, when the island bursts in beautiful costumes and color! I also know some hidden gems, and usually try to visit it at least once a year, so should any of you wanna visit Venice any time soon, I’ll be happy to send some tips!
> 
> As for Italian “dolce vita” and French “art de vivre”, ahah, I think Italians do it better, as no food compares to the simplicity of Italian cuisine, yet it’s greatest flavors, but I’m biased here since I live in Italy  Also French usually have more robusta in their coffee, Italians usually have way less robusta in their coffee, or a mix of only arabica, the taste of coffee is different to each market. I haven’t been to the USA yet, so have no idea what a true “American coffee” tastes like, but since I’ll be soon traveling there, I’ll find out! Anyway, it’s all comes to taste buds, I quite drinking coffee with milk a few years ago, never use sugar, I drink just black coffee, so this is why I enjoy specialty coffee, where you can feel the notes of fruits, berries and so… Like wine, coffee drinking is an art of its own
> 
> EDIT: oh so many typos or missing words, I feel ever since I got COVID this Christmas, my writing got worse as I type rather quickly and somehow misspell the words


I do love the food in Italy. And the gelato! I've enjoyed our trips to Italy but I’m definitely a bigger fan of France. We’ve travelled all over France. I have also made a good friend with a local Parisian woman. We visit her every time we go. She owns a beautiful linen/pottery shop just down the street from the apartment we rent. She plans to open a bed and breakfast in Provence when she retires and I said we’d be her first guest. We also met a sweet couple on a trip to Bora Bora who live in Marseille. So we try and see them when we visit the south of France. And, we do drink lots of Italian coffee in France! I especially enjoyed traveling in Normandy. They love us Americans up there. 

I LOVE the French breads and pastries. And the chocolate shops are to die for.  My sister and I took a pastry class on one of our trips courtesy of my husband and had a blast. The food is excellent in France too. I could live on pain au chocolat and breads alone while visiting Paris. well, I might need to add chocolate too! The French take their baking seriously. A pastry chef spends years perfecting their skills. You do have to know where to get the best pastries. Our pastry chef told us that some shops use commercial dough so you have to know where to go to get the best. Patisseries must have master pastry chefs to be called a patisserie. We get fresh breads and pastries every day when we visit. We walk off the calories though.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Your parents investment plan with houses is very impressive.   In high school, I felt bad that my family did not have as nice a car or house as other people.  My clothes were not the right labels. We were probably lower middle class and there were a lot of other families that were truly poor.  No one was mean to me about it, but I was sensitive and embarrassed.   I was really happy to get away from my family when I left for college.  Have you ever been to a high school reunion?   The lives of those I envied did not go well.


I've never been to a high school reunion. I don't know if I would remember any of those people. I always figured the popular kids are the ones that go to reunions and for most of them, high school was the peak of their lives. In my high school, very few people went on to college. I doubt any of them would remember me. I was shy and not popular. Without going, I already know I have a more enviable life than most. 

I remember, right after I graduated, reading in the newspaper that a boy I went to school with was arrested for holding up a liquor store.

My DH and I owned a few businesses. In one of them, we employed someone from my high school.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Other than going through a costume broach stage, I have never been into jewelry.   So impressed that you have a hit list of pieces you want.  It never occurred to me that there were known pieces to even want.
> 
> I have a few loose stones that I have picked up on vacations, like from Brazil, that I have never had set.   I would like a beautiful tanzanite stone for a ring and would like a nice ruby.  I need to get my engagement ring rebuilt (lost a stone and wore the band to the point it is too thin. Want to change the basket design).   I have been looking at settings on Pinterest.  I definitely have shoppers dread over finding a jeweller to work with.
> 
> Tell us more about your jewelry passions.



There was/is definitely a a papertiger hit-list, but that's not the same as fine-jewellery fashion hit-list. Eg. nothing would make me want a bangle I could never get off (Carier LOVE) but these are really popular. I don't own a single mechanical watch that's younger than 1970 apart from a Favre Leuba which was bought for me. I prefer vintage style jewellery, especially Modern(ist). It's on elf those very weird markets where things keep going up in price rather than down.

Georg Jensen Torun torque and crystal pendant Necklace - not sure why this one is so expensive.
"         "        Ditzel Lily Pad bangle - I actually bought a nicer one than I first wanted with peridot
"         "        Andreas Mikkelsen
Jacquline Ruban anything https://www.jacquelinerabun.com

Also wanted Asprey Sunflower gold pieces. I had to get them to make the brooch/pendant for me - it took 3 years.

Not that you need my advice, but I would the stones set and enjoy them. The price of precious metal only seems to be getting higher and higher lately. You will find a good jeweller, look for 'reimagine' and 'bespoke' online. Take a picture close up of your gem before you give and have every aspect costed in a 'quote' like he/she is a builder so it's not an estimate.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you -- I will take pics and post when I can (I'm terrible at it).
> 
> Here is a bag pic outside of a pub. The weather has been warm enough to sit outside. So far, I have used this bag every day of my trip. I almost didn't bring it but packed it at the last moment. It flies under the radar (no designers in this neighborhood) and carries everything I need: PS1 Tiny, with local ale.
> 
> View attachment 5363645


Thank you, lovely action picture.  I am enjoying all the travel pictures posted here and living vicariously through all of you that are travelling.


coffee2go said:


> On solo travel: mid March I went alone to Paris, one of few times lately I went traveling alone (usually travel with my DH), and I loved it! At first I worried a bit about safety, but since we’ve been in Paris together already twice throughout the year and I had some friends there who I could meet with should I feel lonely, I eventually started to feel ok with the idea of spending some time alone before going on this trip. I planned to spend 3 nights there, but then stayed for 2 more nights and it was so worth it! In 5 days I visited 12 exhibitions, including all the fashion museums I wanted to visit, like a newly opened Dior museum, spent one evening at the opera, went to Maxim’s, Ritz and other great cafes, restaurants and bars. I visited so many great vintage shops, and even bought my first vintage Hermes silk scarf (pic attached). I truly had the best time all by myself, and just one day met with a friend for a coffee to chat a bit, but I had no issue being alone at the restaurant or a nice wine bar and enjoying the atmosphere. Since I didn’t have to wait to anyone else, I could spend as much time I wanted visiting a museum, and once done watching all the beautiful artwork could go wonder around the shops and streets. I walked a lot, and my feet were hurt so much by the end of the evening, ahah, but the joy I felt from doing all the things I like was so worth it! The last day I spent there I finally slowed down a bit, no rush, no exhibition to visit, I slept a lot and when I finally went out before going to catch my train, I spent a few hours at the terrace of one of the restaurants nearby the Seine river with a great view on the city.
> 
> Same happened when I was visiting Venice with a friend sometime in  November-December… I was supposed to spend one day with her in Venice and then help her catch a bus to another city she was headed to, and instead of taking a train back home, I stayed for one more night and just wandered around Venice all by myself the next day. It was great as I missed a lot Venice and finally could visit some places I wanted to go for a while, but never had time.
> 
> So solo travel is a truly great experience and feels therapeutic to me
> 
> View attachment 5363890


What a stunning view, and I love your bag and scarf!


Sparkletastic said:


> Ok. So, the gold mini came in and I’m… hmmmm….
> 
> The positive is that it’s the perfect size. I could wear it out and to some formal wear. Athe soft gold lambskin with the deeper gold hardware is perfect for my clothes and jewelry.
> 
> My problem is the condition. It looks wrinkled. All of my other Chanels despite a couple being almost 20 years old look pristine. I’m frustrated because the seller, Retyche, sent it in an envelope with one wrapping of bubble wrap - no box. This is after I called to make sure it had dust bag and box. They told me it had the C dustbag and would send it in a non branded box.
> 
> Is my eye too picky? I just can’t unsee the wrinkles.
> 
> Photo of  the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362148
> 
> Photo with the Chanel Boy I already own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362149
> 
> I feel like I should return the new bag, sell my old one and return to my years long hunt. But, I don’t want to jump the gun. Thoughts?


Sorry to hear about the condition of the bag.  I read somewhere that wrinkles can sometimes be removed by stuffing the bag, but I think you made a good decision to return, especially given the price of the bag.



I haven't yet fully caught up with the thread, but just wanted to reply to a few of the questions here.
Splurges:
Fresh organic food from the health store whenever possible.
Spa visits about once a month (pre-covid, since I haven't been to one after the pandemic started).  I sometimes tend to have difficulty winding down, especially after a long day, and I found that massage every now and then helped me to truly relax and unwind.
Fashion-related, including handbags and perfumes.  While a small collection of perfumes may or may not necessarily be a big splurge, a large collection can really add up, especially with niche, vintage or discontinued items which are much sought after.  I know people who have over 100 to 200 niche and rare perfumes and the total amount spent on acquiring that collection can well equal a classic flap.
Home services like lawn care or snow removal (outsourced).

Save:
Hair, nails, make up etc.  I do my nails myself and barely spend anything on make up because my skin is quite sensitive so to me, less is more.  Travel is also significantly reduced due to family caregiving.  Car is mid-range.

Regarding daily self-care rituals:  Another coffee enthusiast here, love sitting down for some quiet time with a cup of freshly made coffee.  Selecting my perfume of the day and enjoying whiffs of it through the day.  Applying a face mask and relaxing in a recliner for 20 minutes with eyes closed (this doesn't happen often but the goal is at least to get to it twice a month).  These are the first things that come to mind, but will update further as and when I think about this a bit more.


----------



## Paris Girl

whateve said:


> I've never been to a high school reunion. I don't know if I would remember any of those people. I always figured the popular kids are the ones that go to reunions and for most of them, high school was the peak of their lives. In my high school, very few people went on to college. I doubt any of them would remember me. I was shy and not popular. Without going, I already know I have a more enviable life than most.
> 
> I remember, right after I graduated, reading in the newspaper that a boy I went to school with was arrested for holding up a liquor store.
> 
> My DH and I owned a few businesses. In one of them, we employed someone from my high school.


Three months after my 20 year reunion I was running around the house with the news on. I heard the name of one of my high school classmates being mentioned as having been arrested on some very horrific charges. This guy had a house in a country club area, arrived at the reunion with lots of fanfare, and three months later he’s under arrest. I ran back to see the report and sure enough there was his picture on the screen. Fast forward to the 30th reunion and he showed up acting like nothing ever happened. What a piece of work. I will say the 30th was nice because most people were over themselves and just seemed down to earth. No one felt the need to impress each other any longer.


----------



## 880

coffee2go said:


> Venice is my favorite city in Italy, I spent about a year and a half of my university years there, so I had a plenty of time to wander around, see it during winter time when it’s not as crowded with tourists and also during the Carnival, when the island bursts in beautiful costumes and color! I also know some hidden gems, and usually try to visit it at least once a year, so should any of you wanna visit Venice any time soon, I’ll be happy to send some tips!



yes please! do please post 



Cordeliere said:


> than going through a costume broach stage,



I have never left the costume brooch phase, but I decided this year I had to be comfortable wearing them



Paris Girl said:


> we do drink lots of Italian coffee in France!



whispers. Illy pod



Paris Girl said:


> the French breads and pastrie



I have to admit that recently DH and I preferred the baguette at the Connaught in London.



whateve said:


> I've never been to a high school reunion



+10000



Purses & Perfumes said:


> over 100 to 200 niche and rare perfumes and the total amount spent on acquiring that collection can well equal a classic flap.



sadly yes. I had to decide which was full bottle worthy


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> There was/is definitely a a papertiger hit-list, but that's not the same as fine-jewellery fashion hit-list. Eg. nothing would make me want a bangle I could never get off (Carier LOVE) but these are really popular. I don't own a single mechanical watch that's younger than 1970 apart from a Favre Leuba which was bought for me. I prefer vintage style jewellery, especially Modern(ist). It's on elf those very weird markets where things keep going up in price rather than down.
> 
> Georg Jensen Torun torque and crystal pendant Necklace - not sure why this one is so expensive.
> "         "        Ditzel Lily Pad bangle - I actually bought a nicer one than I first wanted with peridot
> "         "        Andreas Mikkelsen
> Jacquline Ruban anything https://www.jacquelinerabun.com
> 
> Also wanted Asprey Sunflower gold pieces. I had to get them to make the brooch/pendant for me - it took 3 years.
> 
> Not that you need my advice, but I would the stones set and enjoy them. The price of precious metal only seems to be getting higher and higher lately. You will find a good jeweller, look for 'reimagine' and 'bespoke' online. Take a picture close up of your gem before you give and have every aspect costed in a 'quote' like he/she is a builder so it's not an estimate.


I completely agree about the Cartier love bracelet. That's like a chastity belt. I don't want to be locked into anything. When I get home, I get frustrated if my clothes and things are too hard to take off.


----------



## whateve

Paris Girl said:


> Three months after my 20 year reunion I was running around the house with the news on. I heard the name of one of my high school classmates being mentioned as having been arrested on some very horrific charges. This guy had a house in a country club area, arrived at the reunion with lots of fanfare, and three months later he’s under arrest. I ran back to see the report and sure enough there was his picture on the screen. Fast forward to the 30th reunion and he showed up acting like nothing ever happened. What a piece of work. I will say the 30th was nice because most people were over themselves and just seemed down to earth. No one felt the need to impress each other any longer.


Wow, he was gutsy to show up like nothing happened.

My daughter was working on a report for school for a group project. They had picked for their subject people who abuse children and they were collecting news articles about it. We happened to glance at the articles and it turned out one of them was about my DH's best friend from high school. He had been a foster parent to many pre-teen boys and had been commended for his work until it was discovered he had been abusing them. That was a shocker!


----------



## Paris Girl

whateve said:


> Wow, he was gutsy to show up like nothing happened.
> 
> My daughter was working on a report for school for a group project. They had picked for their subject people who abuse children and they were collecting news articles about it. We happened to glance at the articles and it turned out one of them was about my DH's best friend from high school. He had been a foster parent to many pre-teen boys and had been commended for his work until it was discovered he had been abusing them. That was a shocker!


That sounds like a former coworker! One of my friends who worked at the same company asked me if I’d heard what happened to this guy. Apparently, he was molesting his wife’s nieces and is now serving time in a Tennessee prison! You would never expect that if you’d known him. He was a nice guy with no hint of depravity. Wow, it blew me away.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I was thinking about this after posting and am wondering what your daily self-care rituals are?
> 
> My morning coffee brew/ evening tea brew are the quietest moments of my day. No devices, no distractions, just silence as I focus on making the perfect cup and savouring it.
> My mind totally quiets and I think it's the most peace I get in my otherwise chaotic days.
> If I have a park or gardens near me, I'll go there to drink my brew under the trees, listening to birds chirp. If not, I sit by an open window in my flat where I can get some sunshine on my skin and watch the world go by outside.
> Even my cats engage this routine. They'll lounge near me by the window, basking in the sunlight, stretching and lazing. They don't try to play or ask for treats or cuddles, they just lay there, purring and looking adorable, adding to the relaxing atmosphere.
> I've always done this but, it's only in recent years that I've ritualized it and stopped doing other things at the same time. I don't read the paper or check my emails, I simply sit and sip. It feels like total self-indulgence.
> 
> I'm really interested to hear what everyone else does. I'm guessing that the pandemic stress may have helped us all find simple pleasures in small activities.



My self care treat is sitting in my room sewing or even better making a hat. Nobody talks but me to my work or the walls. I love letting my hands follow the material while my mind wanders.


----------



## Paris Girl

880 said:


> yes please! do please post
> 
> 
> 
> I have never left the costume brooch phase, but I decided this year I had to be comfortable wearing them
> 
> 
> 
> whispers. Illy pod
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that recently DH and I preferred the baguette at the Connaught in London.
> 
> 
> 
> +10000
> 
> 
> 
> sadly yes. I had to decide which was full bottle worthy


I’m talking croissants. I think it’s easier to get a good baguette many places. As a treat this past Christmas, I ordered my pain au chocolat from Williams Sonoma. They were made in France by pastry chefs and shipped frozen. They were really expensive but had a one day sale 40% off so I splurged. I also sent some for gifts. They were fantastic! I served some for Christmas brunch and everyone was crazy about them.


----------



## Paris Girl

@880   My mom makes brooches and necklaces from recycled jewelry. She’s been doing it for 30 years. Here are a few.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> My self care treat is sitting in my room sewing or even better making a hat. Nobody talks but me to my work or the walls. I love letting my hands follow the material while my mind wanders.


I used to love sewing so much I dreamed about it. I would get "in the zone." Once I was so into it I forgot to pick up my daughter from a birthday party! By the time I remembered, all the other kids were gone.

Now it is a chore even to do some basic alterations. I was removing shoulder pads from some older things and stopped when I realized I'd have to pick apart the lining for the jackets and then resew it afterwards.

I used to love to make quilts. My favorite part was doing all the quilting by hand. I found a half finished project in the closet and just put it back. I don't know if I'll ever be motivated to work on it. In later years, I haven't liked the isolation of being in my sewing room. I prefer things I can work on while sitting on the couch.


----------



## whateve

Paris Girl said:


> I’m talking croissants. I think it’s easier to get a good baguette many places. As a treat this past Christmas, I ordered my pain au chocolat from Williams Sonoma. They were made in France by pastry chefs and shipped frozen. They were really expensive but had a one day sale 40% off so I splurged. I also sent some for gifts. They were fantastic! I served some for Christmas brunch and everyone was crazy about them.


I adore almond croissants. I can't get them near me anymore since they stopped making them at Panera.


----------



## whateve

Paris Girl said:


> @880   My mom makes brooches and necklaces from recycled jewelry. She’s been doing it for 30 years. Here are a few.


Those are beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> You and I have the very same mentality about value and thrift. My parents came from Appalachia and their parents lived through the Great Depression…you use everything up, repurpose and get the most cost per wear/use as you can, regardless of the cost of the item. I actually enjoy the challenge of making due with what I have or finding a less expensive/cheap/frugal way to do something. I’ll spend if it’s the best/only solution, but won’t just throw money at anything if I can come up with another way.



Exactly! Why spend more when I can get something cheaper. For everything I need or want preloved is the first place I look. I love quality and prefer to spend on good preloved over poor quality brandnew. 
My Mum being a WWII refugee was very frugal, my Dad came from a poor home and later became succesful. He loved spending money. I grew up in between their mindsets.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Exactly! Why spend more when I can get something cheaper. For everything I need or want preloved is the first place I look. I love quality and prefer to spend on good preloved over poor quality brandnew.
> My Mum being a WWII refugee was very frugal, my Dad came from a poor home and later became succesful. He loved spending money. I grew up in between their mindsets.


My DH doesn't understand my mindset. He will buy something when he wants it no matter what the price, even if it will go on sale the next day. Even if it is buy one, get one free; if he only wants one, he won't take the free one. I always planned our meals based on what was on sale. My reasoning is that I can get much more for my money if I shop bargains.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Such an amazing story.
> 
> How far along your project do you you think you are?
> 
> Funny enough I've been Rügen. We missed the last bus back to Strelasund (very beautiful town) so had to walk in single file along the scariest bridge for pedestrians in a full, pelting, hardcore thunderstorm and hurtling traffic along our sides. I shall never forget!.
> 
> Not sure I'd recommend that walk to anyone elderly, I thought I wouldn't make it 'til my old age that's for sure. Happily we got home -eventually (Berlin at the time).



Well, I´d say we haven´t even reached the middle of the project. Instead we have got used to the imperfect makeshift solutions and are quite happy with everything the way it is. From time to time my spouse will remember "we have things to do", I will go into hiding, he will forget and we continue unchanged.

What a scary experience having to walk the Rügen bridge! 
I agree on Strelasund. It´s a very lovely town.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> We're not talking about an atelier at Gucci or Chanel, just a local woman who'll do easy jobs.
> 
> When I lived in London, I had a tailor who could reshape Chanel leather, completely resize Gautier corseted jackets, or made me whatever I couldn't find commercially. Unfortunately, he retired.
> 
> I can usually hem by hand, embroider, repair a cashmere shawl, darn holes or ladders (just about to do an Hermes Martin Margiela era cashmere that my cat accidentally clawed) but things like cutting to shorten, resizing etc I leave to others as I'm too scared to cut in new/good pieces. My mother could do dress-making, very good at pattern cutting, and she came from a whole family of master tailors. I would rather the local woman not make a hash of it, at least she tells me what she's comfortable doing which is fine.



I understand now! Reshaping your dress certainly isn´t an easy job and given it was expensive is risky. I don´t own any expensive pieces. Still I´m always nervous when I start into bigger alterations. My Mum taught me how to sew. She was very neat and meticulous. I´m not...  I simply follow the material, find the new lines instinctively and fiddle until I´m happy with the result. I wouldn´t touch anybody else´s clothes...


----------



## t.m.mcelroy

DME said:


> OK, I missed blue week all together and have very little green in my collection, so I’m going to cover both today! Here are my blue bags.
> 
> View attachment 5352272
> 
> 
> Back row: Celine Small Phantom Cabas in Dark Blue, Goyard Saint Louis PM in Sky Blue, Prada Gardener’s Tote in Bluette GHW
> 
> Middle row: Prada Odette in Bluette GHW (Hermès Twilly tied on the handle)
> 
> Front row: Louis Vuitton Speedy Bandouliere 25 Denim Light, Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy WOC in Blue GHW, Louis Vuitton Denim Mini Pleaty, Louis Vuitton Segur Pochette Myrtille
> 
> And since I’ve been trying to also catalog my SLGs, I hope you’ll indulge me in sharing a photo of those, too.
> 
> View attachment 5352277
> 
> 
> Far left column: Louis Vuitton Felicie Card Holder Insert Marine Rouge, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte Key Pouch Marine Rouge, Louis Vuitton Epi Card Holder Myrtille, Chanel Caviar Quilted Boy Card Holder in Blue GHW
> 
> Near left column: Louis Vuitton Mahina Key Pouch Very Lagoon, Louis Vuitton Mahina Key Pouch Navy Blue, Louis Vuitton Monogram Empreinte Key Pouch Navy Nacre, Dior Lady Dior Card Holder in Sunflower SHW
> 
> Near right column: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Card Holder Two-Tone, Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Folding Card Holder in Blue, Louis Vuitton Taiga Pocket Organizer Cobalt
> 
> Far right column: Burberry Small Zip Pouch in Light Blue, Burberry Medium Zip Pouch in Light Green, Loewe Coin Cardholder in Crystal Blue/Lime Yellow SHW



wow amazing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I used to love sewing so much I dreamed about it. I would get "in the zone." Once I was so into it I forgot to pick up my daughter from a birthday party! By the time I remembered, all the other kids were gone.
> 
> Now it is a chore even to do some basic alterations. I was removing shoulder pads from some older things and stopped when I realized I'd have to pick apart the lining for the jackets and then resew it afterwards.
> 
> I used to love to make quilts. My favorite part was doing all the quilting by hand. I found a half finished project in the closet and just put it back. I don't know if I'll ever be motivated to work on it. In later years, I haven't liked the isolation of being in my sewing room. I prefer things I can work on while sitting on the couch.



Oh, I´ve lost all concept of time over sewing many times... most frequently dinner time!  I simply check out of every day life.

When a passion wanes and develops into a chore it´s like a love that faded away...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> My DH doesn't understand my mindset. He will buy something when he wants it no matter what the price, even if it will go on sale the next day. Even if it is buy one, get one free; if he only wants one, he won't take the free one. I always planned our meals based on what was on sale. My reasoning is that I can get much more for my money if I shop bargains.



My DH does the same. He is a terrible shopper, always spends too much for too little.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> But, I don’t have many new ones



I´m smiling! I haven´t bought any towels in 15 years. Instead I´m happily using the colourful 70ies towels from my childhood my frugal mother had stored away and later given to me when I left for this new life. They are fine. Still do the job. Amazing quality!



whateve said:


> I still can't get over the ick factor in shoes, even if I can wash them. I'm not very comfortable with used clothing either, especially something that touches my skin, even if they are washed. It's my brain working overtime, not something that makes sense. One of my favorite coats I bought at a thrift store.


My daughters see used items in the same way.
I think used is fine as nothing I can buy new from a store is totally new, either- clothes and shoes have been tried on, thrown on the floor, touched by thousand hands, maybe even been bought, taken home (worn?) and returned.
I wash everything I buy- used and new- and spray shoes with desinfectant.

I have to add that sometimes used pieces are in such a bad condition I wouldn´t touch them with rubber gloves, though. I asked for a return of a vintage dress today for example. It came from a reseller who usually sells beautiful pieces. This one though had quite a few defects and was really dirty from the inside. No thanks!


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> I realized recently that TPF is a form of self-care for me. I'm the most open here, more than I've ever been irl. It's a place where I can voice my nutty thoughts and trust that I'll get some support. And even when people disagree with me, they are kind in their corrections and feedback, so I learn and grow by interacting with people on here. It's such a gift.
> I often feel terrible about the length of my replies and keep trying to shut myself up, but recently I reminded myself that people can stick me on their "ignore" list if they find me abhorrent, and that has brought my anxiety around posting way down.
> 
> _____
> 
> We have some voracious readers on the thread and it will be interesting to see if that constitutes part of their self-care routine or not. I'm undecided if reading serves as self-care in my own routine. I love my books but can take prolonged breaks from reading when life is hard and I can't focus on a story. However, there are times when reading is the perfect escape from stress.
> 
> I've jumped in on replying to people very soon, but I'm aware that timezones will mean that many more will catch up later and hopefully share more brilliant self-care rituals. Very eager to see what strategies others use. I'm mentally taking notes now to try out a few things.


I love hearing from you and everyone else on this thread, and everytime I come into this thread I always look forward to what everyone has to say  it's truly the most supportive thread on TPF and possibly out of all online forums. Everyone is so kind and accepting, and like you said, it's such a gift. I'm happy we have this little space here on the internet where everyone feels warm, welcomed, and supported.

As for reading, I always have more than one book that I'm currently reading. Sometimes one book may be too heavy or requires too much thinking, and in that case, it may take me a bit longer to finish. And in that span of time, I may pick up other books as I'm taking a break from the first book. I started on this book before the pandemic started, and now 2 years later I still haven't finished it as I don't feel like I'm in the right mindset. Like @coffee2go , I'm also a fan of Taschen books, and these have been much easier to read as it's a lot of (beautiful) pictures and less words. When life is stressful and I don't feel like reading anything else, Taschen and art/fashion-related books have always been enjoyable for me.


----------



## 880

@Paris Girl , your mothers brooches are beautiful! and, looking below, so are your quilts. The catnip one is amazing ! 

it’s possible to get excellent croissants and sweet things in NYC, but baguette is harder. . . I’m not even sure the rolls at the Connaught qualify, but they tasted like the best kind of baguette. The flavor to me seemed to be some kind of starter or biga or preferment of some kind, IDK. But DH loves Italian sweets best like sfogliatella and torta della nonna (at least I can make the latter 





cowgirlsboots said:


> m smiling! I haven´t bought any towels in 15 years. Instead I´m happily using the colourful 70ies towels from my childhood my frugal mother had stored away and later given to me when I left for this new life. They are fine. Still do the job. Amazing quality!



i still have my best towels from 1990. I really regret letting go of the anichini sheets to my cleaning lady though. Oh well 

I cannot sew, but I’m really picky about the placement of the waist and the fit of shoulders. Some of this requires that a garment be recut. Some require interim fittings. I love vintage, and so have to budget for the cost of alterations; cleaning; replacement of linings; etc. i buy items that ideally have excess fabric that I know I can use for the alteration.

My main expenditures are items I love; that I will use daily; and,  that could be forever pieces.

i love the idea that I can take something from my closet from years ago and repurpose it.


----------



## Paris Girl

whateve said:


> I used to love sewing so much I dreamed about it. I would get "in the zone." Once I was so into it I forgot to pick up my daughter from a birthday party! By the time I remembered, all the other kids were gone.
> 
> Now it is a chore even to do some basic alterations. I was removing shoulder pads from some older things and stopped when I realized I'd have to pick apart the lining for the jackets and then resew it afterwards.
> 
> I used to love to make quilts. My favorite part was doing all the quilting by hand. I found a half finished project in the closet and just put it back. I don't know if I'll ever be motivated to work on it. In later years, I haven't liked the isolation of being in my sewing room. I prefer things I can work on while sitting on the couch.


@whateve  I used to need my sewing fix. Made just about everything you could imagine. I designed quilts and sold patterns for years. One of my quilts was accepted in the juried international quilt show in Houston TX. They only accepted 500 entries from all over the world. And I got to tape an HGTV show when they aired Simply Quilts. i showed how to make my Catnip quilt. I also got to publish a book with C&T Publishing in California.


----------



## Sparkletastic

DME said:


> Finally getting around to posting for Black Week! So that @Sparkletastic doesn’t complain to management (a “threat” from too small photos during Blue Week ), I’m going to try the full-size image option. Hopefully they won’t be too scary big!
> 
> View attachment 5362953
> 
> 
> Back row: Yves Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour PHW (with an Hermès Twilly), Burberry Baby Bridle Bag in Black Pebbled Leather SHW
> 
> Front row: Chanel Caviar Quilted Flap Bag RHW 15C, Chanel Caviar Quilted French Riviera Flap Bag SHW 14B, Chanel O-Mini Bag (WOC) 18S RHW
> 
> View attachment 5362955
> 
> 
> This is a special bag, so it gets it’s own photo: Louis Vuitton Epi Leather Trapeze GM Clutch. My parents went to a fundraiser in fall 1990 hosted by Princess Diana and this was the bag my mom used for the event. My parents got to meet her (I have a photo; if only my mom was holding the bag when the picture was taken!), and they won a limited edition Halcyon Days clock as part of an auction.
> 
> And since I’ve also been posting SLGs:
> 
> View attachment 5362957
> 
> 
> Far left column: Chanel L-Gusset Zip Wallet SWH 17B, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Case Black/Burgundy GHW 18S, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Card Holder GHW 15P, Coach x Keith Haring Card Holder
> 
> Near left column: Gucci passport holder, Gucci GG Pocket Organizer, Fendi Monster Eyes Card Holder (also posted during Red Week)
> 
> Top right: Proenza Schouler zippered pouch
> 
> Near right column: Kate Spade Meow Cat Coin Case / Key Fob / Bag Charm, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Pocket Organizer
> 
> Far right column: Prada Re-Nylon Pouch SHW, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Key Pouch, Louis Vuitton Monogram Eclipse Double Card Holder


Yay!!! Larger photos!  Gorgeous items - every one. I’m particularly intrigued by the pretty Burberry. 


papertiger said:


> It's certainly not pristine by my eye either.
> 
> I don't know what people do to their bags. I look at some of my Gucci twins (and I don't baby mine at all) and I am  . How are they wrinkling a bag or denting a bag like that? Sitting on it? Using it as a pillow?
> 
> You could try gently massaging and stuffing tightly and hope it'll puff-out.


I am always puzzled as well. I care for my items but don’t baby them as well. Yet they look like new or almost new. So, when I see a stained, ripped, crushed bag I just wonder what the heck the rest of that moment in life looked like.  In any case, I’d rather wait or pay more for a pristine bag than keep this less than gold one. I don’t own one bag that looks that worn. Not starting now.


papertiger said:


> I'm so sorry for my autocorrect mess-ups. I don't know whether it would be better to just turn it off and have the typos. At least you may understand what I was trying to write.
> 
> Old pic of bag (looks brighter in today's sunshine) and stock pic of scarf which is not nearly so bright (worn with navy).
> 
> View attachment 5363109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> View attachment 5363110
> 
> 
> 
> Collected purchases today when out shopping
> 
> Jumper: is a duplicate with one I have already just a smaller size to wear with opposite proportions. Since the other seemed to shrink a bit in the wash this time on 30C (Fahrenheit?) not sure if that was a good idea, but I love pure marino wool fine jumpers/sweaters.
> 
> Velvet dress: I am sitting here wearing it, so I guess I'm keeping it. I can wear it Spring and then Autumn-through-Winter since it's almost pure cotton. Scottish Summers too, no doubt. Wish it was a size smaller, but even though it wasn't in a sale I see they've sold out of all but the biggest sizes.I've put on a vintage Chanel belt and it looks OK. Basically, I can see they've made it from buying in an existing vintage 1970s dress so you could call it 'new vintage'. It doesn't button all the way down so can't use it as a light Summer coat, but it will fit with quite a few jackets. I love that it's cotton velvet and it wasn't expensive at all.
> 
> Silk pyjamas: Amazing! I won't wear them together. I'll wear the bottoms as palazzo with the smaller jumper (see above) and wear the silk 'shirt' with my shorts or a mini etc.


What is that pretty green fur item?


papertiger said:


> OK, so forget what I said, new velvet dress doesn't fit with _any_ jacket or coat I've tried with it so far apart from a vintage full length mink that was my mother's and a Mathew Willamson fur rabbit jacket - both very Winter. I guess the long-midi is an unusual length for me. There's no chance of an exchange for smaller one, I wish I'd seen these earlier. My atelier will say no to taking it in on top because there's a zip under the arm. I could have it shortened to knee, over knee or mini
> 
> Going through my wardrobe tomorrow to obey the one in and one out rule. Jujitu/Judo suit going too, I'm not going back.
> 
> Chopped the ornamental belting off the hips of my washed-leather shrunken black All Saints leather jacket. No point in adding inches where I don't need. Looks much better now, what took me so long?


Keep us posted. Did you share a photo of the velvet dress?


papertiger said:


> I keep forgetting about more black bags:
> 
> I know this photo is more about the boots I was wearing that night but another black and gold Chanel that was given to me
> is my black lamb Tassel bag.
> I thought it was a camera bag  - but it isn't, it's a flap.
> You can just see the tassel on the left.
> 
> View attachment 5363371


I can’t even see the bag because THESE BOOTS steal the show! I squeal every time you show them. How do you style them?


cowgirlsboots said:


> I fully understand your decision!
> The wrinkling might be able to get cured but it should not be there in the first place. I´m sure you wouldn´t ever have bought the bag had it been sold as wrinkled and in need of tlc.
> My mustard New Lock cost 160€ and was shipped in a plastic bag, wrapped inside an old sweater for protection. It was well used before, but did not get any additional damage from shipping.
> Given your beautiful bag was immaculate before being shipped it must really have suffered in transport. Or maybe the seller only was very good with taking photos and some of the damage was there before and conveniently not disclosed.
> 
> I´m keeping my fingers crossed for you to find a bag you will adore! You deserve perfection!
> 
> PS: did you have a look at Bulgari bags? I think they do smaller gold bags.


So true! I’m not fixing their shipping error (or photography lie.)


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> 
> It´s kind of "wild"...  situated at the back of beyond and an everlasting sleeping building site. When we bought it we had no idea. It was the only option to buy a big house and a lot of land for cheap back then and we had lots of illusions. Plus my spouse told me it wouldn´t be far to the beach.... Haha, he knew I don´t know anything about geography... it´s a 140km round trip to the beach and the beach is either at the isle of Rügen or the isle of Usedom, both touristy places for the elderly in my opinion.... I´m not into electric bicycles! Of course we haven´t been at said beaches for more than maybe 4 times in all the years...
> 
> Meanwhile we learned that this place is far from what people call a house. It´s very rudimentary, little comfort, a lot of makeshift solutions we have simply gotten used to. I come from suburbia, always thriving for creature comfort and keeping up with the neighbours. This I have shed completely. The years in the caravan and now inside this charming old dump have taught me to live a lot simpler and not give a ... about what people think is normal.
> 
> Living here in the way we do comes with a special kind of freedom. We have a lot of room, we don´t have to worry about too much housecleaning (bare bricks do emit sand and dust no matter how much you clean, so leave it), we don´t have nosy neighbours. On the other hand the infrastructure around here is bad. This town only offers the basics: several discounters and very few lowest tier shops. Getting "to town" (and it´s not impressive, either) means a 50km round trip. Getting to a real city means 400km round, so we don´t do it.
> 
> I still have my grandmother´s appartment in my parents´ house. Suburban bliss. When I go there I go "into civilisation" and enjoy the comfort, the central heating, tv, the closeness to several cities, the shopping, the Mc Donald´s nearby...  and then get fed up after a week of fighting for a parking spot and comments from the neighbours about the "charming" old car. It sucks the air out of me.
> 
> PS: my nicer shoes hate the cobble stones!


What a lovely story of happy adventure!


whateve said:


> I wish I had a system for storing bag paperwork. Once it is separated from the bag, good luck finding it! I have an envelope full of price tags. Lately, if possible, I've been leaving the price tag in a pocket in the purse. It's a little inconvenient because it makes it harder to use the pocket. I do put the bag name and style numbers on my spreadsheet, and try to add the color name and approximate date of manufacture. That's one thing I love about Coach - most bags have their date of manufacture on them.


I leave authentication cards, etc in the zip pocket of the bag. I put receipts and sales paperwork in a file in my file cabinet. I take photos of everything and upload them to Dropbox in case of a loss.


jblended said:


> I was thinking about this after posting and am wondering what your daily self-care rituals are?
> 
> My morning coffee brew/ evening tea brew are the quietest moments of my day. No devices, no distractions, just silence as I focus on making the perfect cup and savouring it.
> My mind totally quiets and I think it's the most peace I get in my otherwise chaotic days.
> If I have a park or gardens near me, I'll go there to drink my brew under the trees, listening to birds chirp. If not, I sit by an open window in my flat where I can get some sunshine on my skin and watch the world go by outside.
> Even my cats engage this routine. They'll lounge near me by the window, basking in the sunlight, stretching and lazing. They don't try to play or ask for treats or cuddles, they just lay there, purring and looking adorable, adding to the relaxing atmosphere.
> I've always done this but, it's only in recent years that I've ritualized it and stopped doing other things at the same time. I don't read the paper or check my emails, I simply sit and sip. It feels like total self-indulgence.
> 
> I'm really interested to hear what everyone else does. I'm guessing that the pandemic stress may have helped us all find simple pleasures in small activities.


I *HATE* most puported “self care” activities. Skin care, working out, taking supplements, etc. all feel burdensome. I do them because they are good for me. Not because they feel enriching.

Because life is demanding and stressful, self care for me is _not_ following routine - playing hooky from washing my face at night so I can fall asleep reading a book I want to read. Skipping a workout so I can sleep in on Sunday and watch old movies over waffles. Ordering DoorDash instead of cooking. Not having to do anything I don’t want to do is my new self care. I am actively punting anything that doesn’t have proven mental benefit as well as whatever else it’s supposed to do.

The only “traditional” self care items I love are meditation and “my” form of journaling which is more introspection and planning than free form expression.


whateve said:


> My mom instilled me with Depression mentality. I use every little drop of everything. When towels wear out, I turn them into cleaning rags. I don't mind spending money but it bothers me to waste money. If I buy something that doesn't work out the way I hoped, I feel I need to recoup my investment somehow, either by reselling or finding a use for it. For example, when I buy a cleaner that doesn't work as I hoped, I don't throw it away. I keep it, hoping to find another use for it.
> 
> My mom got rid of stuff for many years. Every time I visited, she gave me some jewelry or something. Later on, I think they sold some stuff at an estate sale company but I think that was because they were worrying about money. I was sad they got rid of all their Hummels and Lladros.
> 
> Still, when my father died, there was a lot of stuff left. I took quite a few things because it felt too sad to give it all to thrift stores. A lot of that has since been donated but I felt better about it after having it in my possession for awhile. I have some of my parents' favorite artwork.
> 
> If my kids lived closer, it would be easier to give them more things. I can't guess what they are going to want.


Same here. My parents weren’t alive during the depression but they got the training from my grandparents and instilled it in me. It’s why I still will agonize over buying something I can afford when the price “feels” high. Don’t know what makes a certain price “feel” high. Many times it’s irrational because I will have just spent much more on something else. But, if that’s triggered in my psyche, I have a muuuuch harder time buying the item. It’s also why I starve other categories. I just don’t like spending when I don’t have to.


----------



## Sparkletastic

VintageAndVino said:


> I’ve lurked on this thread, but never posted before now. This is a fun question that really made me think about myself and my bags in a way I hadn’t before, so thank you for that. Much-needed after a tough work week:
> 
> I am my LV Monogram Multicolor Alma. I’m Black, not a spring chicken, yet I think I’m still pretty fresh. I’m traditional (Alma), but I can be a lot (colors and hardware). I’m imperfect (scratches, water marks) but that makes me unique. I’m tough on the outside (canvas) but soft on the inside (alcantara). I used to be easily bruised (vachetta), but over time I’ve toughened up in a way that makes me better (patina). I’m not for everybody, but that’s ok. Those who love me are quite devoted. And, I hope, those who don’t love me at least respect me. ❤
> View attachment 5364056


Great description and welcome!! Please join in more often. 


papertiger said:


> Not sure if I posted _this_ black bag before, but since it's Mother's Day tomorrow and my mother helped buy it 20 years ago, and so I'm dedicating this to her.
> 
> I begged and begged for this bag, no bag had ever made me want to own it as badly. My mother always trusted me in my style choices no matter what, the only thing she asked is that I wear it. I put some money toward it, but she made-up the rest.
> 
> My mother had her faults, and could be very 'bohemian' and unpredictable, but I'm glad she was mine.
> 
> Gucci black Horse-bit Chain bag 2002
> 
> View attachment 5364074


I looooooove the shape of this clutch.


coffee2go said:


> Finally got time to take out my bags for the “Color week bag showcase”!
> 
> One can never have enough black bags, my picks:
> - YSL shopping tote bag
> - Chloe C bag in small size
> - Lanvin hobo bag
> - Fendi woc (she loves to go to the opera, so usually she’s my go-to opera bag)
> 
> Missing from the picture my Maxmara Whitney bag in medium size as I exchanged it with my mom for her smaller Whitney in brown color… the medium one was too heavy for me
> 
> If one can see a pattern, I definitely prefer GH for a black bag, or no hardware (like YSL tote or MaxMara Whitney)
> 
> View attachment 5364112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364113


Max Mara Whitney Twinsies! Although I have the large black for a work tote.
I really like that little Lanvin!


coffee2go said:


> Venice is my favorite city in Italy, I spent about a year and a half of my university years there, so I had a plenty of time to wander around, see it during winter time when it’s not as crowded with tourists and also during the Carnival, when the island bursts in beautiful costumes and color! I also know some hidden gems, and usually try to visit it at least once a year, so should any of you wanna visit Venice any time soon, I’ll be happy to send some tips!
> 
> As for Italian “dolce vita” and French “art de vivre”, ahah, I think Italians do it better, as no food compares to the simplicity of Italian cuisine, yet it’s greatest flavors, but I’m biased here since I live in Italy  Also French usually have more robusta in their coffee, Italians usually have way less robusta in their coffee, or a mix of only arabica, the taste of coffee is different to each market. I haven’t been to the USA yet, so have no idea what a true “American coffee” tastes like, but since I’ll be soon traveling there, I’ll find out! Anyway, it’s all comes to taste buds, I quite drinking coffee with milk a few years ago, never use sugar, I drink just black coffee, so this is why I enjoy specialty coffee, where you can feel the notes of fruits, berries and so… Like wine, coffee drinking is an art of its own
> 
> EDIT: oh so many typos or missing words, I feel ever since I got COVID this Christmas, my writing got worse as I type rather quickly and somehow misspell the words


I loved Venice. It was like being in a picture postcard. And the people were so kind.


whateve said:


> It takes awhile to get over the ick factor of used items. I have so many used and vintage purses, it doesn't bother me now. I clean them all thoroughly before use so that makes them mine. Some of the older linings in Fendi and Gucci tend to be peeling messes. I don't know about some of the other brands. If the interior were like that, I would have to either use a liner or have it refurbished. One of the great things about vintage Coach is that you can wash them with soap and water and they usually come out looking better after some conditioning.
> 
> I still can't get over the ick factor in shoes, even if I can wash them. I'm not very comfortable with used clothing either, especially something that touches my skin, even if they are washed. It's my brain working overtime, not something that makes sense. One of my favorite coats I bought at a thrift store.


I grew up on preloved items so I don’t have an ick factor. I love diving into a vintage/ resale store. It’s the only shopping I really love!  I just don’t ever buy undergarments or intimates (eeewww!!) and always THOROUGHLY clean everything including handbags. The few times I’ve bought pre-owned shoes, they were unworn. I still cleaned and disinfected them.


Paris Girl said:


> Three months after my 20 year reunion I was running around the house with the news on. I heard the name of one of my high school classmates being mentioned as having been arrested on some very horrific charges. This guy had a house in a country club area, arrived at the reunion with lots of fanfare, and three months later he’s under arrest. I ran back to see the report and sure enough there was his picture on the screen. Fast forward to the 30th reunion and he showed up acting like nothing ever happened. What a piece of work. I will say the 30th was nice because most people were over themselves and just seemed down to earth. No one felt the need to impress each other any longer.


Ooohmigoodness!
I went to a small private all girls school. So, we love seeing each other when we have reunions. There really isn’t a sense of competition even though we now live varied lives.


whateve said:


> I completely agree about the Cartier love bracelet. That's like a chastity belt. I don't want to be locked into anything. When I get home, I get frustrated if my clothes and things are too hard to take off.


 You articulated what was bouncing in the back of my mind that I couldn’t quite grasp. It does have a chastity belt / forced imprisonment feel. I just prefer my diamond bracelets. I was interested for a minute but they seem a bit too “everywhere”.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Exactly! *Why spend more when I can get something cheaper. *For everything I need or want preloved is the first place I look. I love quality and prefer to spend on good preloved over poor quality brandnew.
> My Mum being a WWII refugee was very frugal, my Dad came from a poor home and later became succesful. He loved spending money. I grew up in between their mindsets.


They are going to put this on my headstone.  I do not understand why anyone pays full price when there is an alternative.

—————

Recall, I bought a second far less expensive bag (a fixer upper) the same day I bought the gold Chanel mini? It came today and following the disappointment with the mini, I opened the box with trepidation.

Well, yay!!! I am *so* happy with it. It’s the quirky little bag I was hoping it would be!! And, it’s in pristine condition!  I have to make the changes I have planned. But, it will be totally adorbs when I’m done. More to come!


----------



## afroken

Gray week  gray is a colour that has been growing on me in the last few years. To me it’s an interesting alternative to black, but still edgy. I don’t have many gray bags yet. Really look forward to see everyone else’s collections!

*Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt*



*BV Veneta in shadow



The Row Duplex suede in slate *(it’s currently on its way to me so I’m attaching a website photo instead)


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! I've been really quiet lately as a result of school and a truthfully horrendous experience a few days ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus. I understand that not everyone knows first aid but the bare minimum is not to be malicious... why does that feel like too much to ask?

Sometimes I think I'm much too soft-hearted for this world.Once the paramedics came I started to cry. Thankfully the pre-teen is okay. I've been trying to be kind to myself. The world is looking a little bleak right now, you guys.

 Happy Spring and I hope you guys are killing it.


----------



## Paris Girl

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I've been really quiet lately as a result of school and a truthfully horrendous experience a few days ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus. I understand that not everyone knows first aid but the bare minimum is not to be malicious... why does that feel like too much to ask?
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm much too soft-hearted for this world.Once the paramedics came I started to cry. Thankfully the pre-teen is okay. I've been trying to be kind to myself. The world is looking a little bleak right now, you guys.
> 
> Happy Spring and I hope you guys are killing it.


That just makes me mad. You took action and probably saved a oerson’s life. Those others did nothing except criticize. If you hadn't been there, those kids wouldn’t have gotten any adult help and who knows what would have happened then. You are a hero girl!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Don’t know what makes a certain price “feel” high. Many times it’s irrational because I will have just spent much more on something else. But, if that’s triggered in my psyche, I have a muuuuch harder time buying the item. It’s also why I starve other categories. I just don’t like spending when I don’t have to.



exactly! And so happy for you that the second fixer upper bag is perfect! 



SakuraSakura said:


> ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus.



Yes, HERO! you are so amazing for having done that! The other people are complete idiots
Hugs


----------



## jblended

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I've been really quiet lately as a result of school and a truthfully horrendous experience a few days ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus. I understand that not everyone knows first aid but the bare minimum is not to be malicious... why does that feel like too much to ask?
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm much too soft-hearted for this world.Once the paramedics came I started to cry. Thankfully the pre-teen is okay. I've been trying to be kind to myself. The world is looking a little bleak right now, you guys.
> 
> Happy Spring and I hope you guys are killing it.


You're amazing for finding clarity in the moment to practice first aid. Most people would be frozen in shock or fear- or some, as you experienced, would be callous and walk away. 
Please be kind to yourself! You're amazing!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I've been really quiet lately as a result of school and a truthfully horrendous experience a few days ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus. I understand that not everyone knows first aid but the bare minimum is not to be malicious... why does that feel like too much to ask?
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm much too soft-hearted for this world.Once the paramedics came I started to cry. Thankfully the pre-teen is okay. I've been trying to be kind to myself. The world is looking a little bleak right now, you guys.
> 
> Happy Spring and I hope you guys are killing it.


As mentioned by others, kudos on having first aid knowledge and calmness and clarity on how to use it and help someone in need. You truly made an impact on someone’s life. You are courageous and brave. May there be more people like you in this world.


----------



## Lanneb

Sparkletastic said:


> Question for the day
> 
> What bag do you own that is considered “out of style / off trend” but you happily carry it with no intentions to sell?
> 
> Mine is my Miu Miu small shopping tote . I don’t follow Miu Miu but was told that evidently the matelasse pleating is considered out of date by some (many? all? LOL!)
> 
> I couldn’t care less. I happily wear my little bag often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346734


I'm actually shopping for a Miu Miu Matelasse bag... think the pleating is kinda iconic for this brand.


----------



## whateve

Paris Girl said:


> @whateve  I used to need my sewing fix. Made just about everything you could imagine. I designed quilts and sold patterns for years. One of my quilts was accepted in the juried international quilt show in Houston TX. They only accepted 500 entries from all over the world. And I got to tape an HGTV show when they aired Simply Quilts. i showed how to make my Catnip quilt. I also got to publish a book with C&T Publishing in California.


That's wonderful! Your catnip quilt is adorable! If I was still quilting, I'd want to make it. What is the name of the book? I have a lot of quilting books but most were probably published in the 90s.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I've been really quiet lately as a result of school and a truthfully horrendous experience a few days ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus. I understand that not everyone knows first aid but the bare minimum is not to be malicious... why does that feel like too much to ask?
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm much too soft-hearted for this world.Once the paramedics came I started to cry. Thankfully the pre-teen is okay. I've been trying to be kind to myself. The world is looking a little bleak right now, you guys.
> 
> Happy Spring and I hope you guys are killing it.


What an unsettling experience! I hope you told that person that if they didn't like what you were doing, they should get in there and do it themselves. Be kind to yourself. When I had my accident, even the paramedics didn't do everything right. They told me I didn't have any broken bones and asked me if I wanted an ambulance. Then I had to wait for them to call an ambulance; they didn't even bring one with them for the first call! I had a broken hip and a broken arm. The doctors at the hospital knew that even before the xrays.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Great description and welcome!! Please join in more often.
> I looooooove the shape of this clutch.
> Max Mara Whitney Twinsies! Although I have the large black for a work tote.
> I really like that little Lanvin!
> I loved Venice. It was like being in a picture postcard. And the people were so kind.
> I grew up on preloved items so I don’t have an ick factor. I love diving into a vintage/ resale store. It’s the only shopping I really love!  I just don’t ever buy undergarments or intimates (eeewww!!) and always THOROUGHLY clean everything including handbags. The few times I’ve bought pre-owned shoes, they were unworn. I still cleaned and disinfected them.
> Ooohmigoodness!
> I went to a small private all girls school. So, we love seeing each other when we have reunions. There really isn’t a sense of competition even though we now live varied lives.
> You articulated what was bouncing in the back of my mind that I couldn’t quite grasp. It does have a chastity belt / forced imprisonment feel. I just prefer my diamond bracelets. I was interested for a minute but they seem a bit too “everywhere”.
> They are going to put this on my headstone.  I do not understand why anyone pays full price when there is an alternative.
> 
> —————
> 
> Recall, I bought a second far less expensive bag (a fixer upper) the same day I bought the gold Chanel mini? It came today and following the disappointment with the mini, I opened the box with trepidation.
> 
> Well, yay!!! I am *so* happy with it. It’s the quirky little bag I was hoping it would be!! And, it’s in pristine condition!  I have to make the changes I have planned. But, it will be totally adorbs when I’m done. More to come!


That's great! I can hardly wait to see it!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Lanneb said:


> I'm actually shopping for a Miu Miu Matelasse bag... think the pleating is kinda iconic for this brand.


I love the one I have. I can’t wait to see what you get!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Sparkle’s Grey Bags*

Grey is a color I feel I should wear more often. But, for some reason, I don’t.

*2016:*
• Chanel pearly grey lambskin m/l classic flap w/dark silver hw.
• Jimmy Choo large Biker Bag in grey sueded leather

I loved the JC - the leather felt so soft and shmushy. But it was a black hole and had to go.



*2022:*
I kept the Chanel…
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
…and over the years and added its big sister:

• Gunmetal grey lambskin jumbo single classic flap with Bijoux chain and shw


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Trauma is complex and working through the after-effects is a battle in and of itself. It sounds like you were really drowning there for a while, and I'm really sorry you've had such a rough road. You're so brave and strong to tackle the PTSD and fight for a better quality of life.
> Your posts are always amazing and you were missed when you took a break.
> 
> Thanks for the audiobook recommendation. I'm going to try that! I did start listening to some podcasts last year and found that radio comedies, in particular, really helped. I especially loved John Finnemore's "Cabin Pressure" on BBC Radio 4. It was laugh-out-loud funny, and the writing is very clever, so I'd recommend it if you like that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> _____
> Edit: @dcooney4 Love your new avatar picture. Such a gorgeous painting!


Thanks for your kindness. I’ll try that podcast. Let me know how you get on with the audiobooks.


coffee2go said:


> On solo travel: mid March I went alone to Paris, one of few times lately I went traveling alone (usually travel with my DH), and I loved it! At first I worried a bit about safety, but since we’ve been in Paris together already twice throughout the year and I had some friends there who I could meet with should I feel lonely, I eventually started to feel ok with the idea of spending some time alone before going on this trip. I planned to spend 3 nights there, but then stayed for 2 more nights and it was so worth it! In 5 days I visited 12 exhibitions, including all the fashion museums I wanted to visit, like a newly opened Dior museum, spent one evening at the opera, went to Maxim’s, Ritz and other great cafes, restaurants and bars. I visited so many great vintage shops, and even bought my first vintage Hermes silk scarf (pic attached). I truly had the best time all by myself, and just one day met with a friend for a coffee to chat a bit, but I had no issue being alone at the restaurant or a nice wine bar and enjoying the atmosphere. Since I didn’t have to wait to anyone else, I could spend as much time I wanted visiting a museum, and once done watching all the beautiful artwork could go wonder around the shops and streets. I walked a lot, and my feet were hurt so much by the end of the evening, ahah, but the joy I felt from doing all the things I like was so worth it! The last day I spent there I finally slowed down a bit, no rush, no exhibition to visit, I slept a lot and when I finally went out before going to catch my train, I spent a few hours at the terrace of one of the restaurants nearby the Seine river with a great view on the city.
> 
> Same happened when I was visiting Venice with a friend sometime in  November-December… I was supposed to spend one day with her in Venice and then help her catch a bus to another city she was headed to, and instead of taking a train back home, I stayed for one more night and just wandered around Venice all by myself the next day. It was great as I missed a lot Venice and finally could visit some places I wanted to go for a while, but never had time.
> 
> So solo travel is a truly great experience and feels therapeutic to me
> 
> View attachment 5363890


I have loved reading all your travel posts. You are so brave to travel alone. I fear unwanted attention as my friend and I got a lot of that when we travelled as 18/19 year olds in places like Italy and Egypt. It didn’t bother me at the time but life has made me more fearful. 30 years on I expect no one would notice me!


VintageAndVino said:


> I’ve lurked on this thread, but never posted before now. This is a fun question that really made me think about myself and my bags in a way I hadn’t before, so thank you for that. Much-needed after a tough work week:
> 
> I am my LV Monogram Multicolor Alma. I’m Black, not a spring chicken, yet I think I’m still pretty fresh. I’m traditional (Alma), but I can be a lot (colors and hardware). I’m imperfect (scratches, water marks) but that makes me unique. I’m tough on the outside (canvas) but soft on the inside (alcantara). I used to be easily bruised (vachetta), but over time I’ve toughened up in a way that makes me better (patina). I’m not for everybody, but that’s ok. Those who love me are quite devoted. And, I hope, those who don’t love me at least respect me. ❤
> View attachment 5364056


Welcome to the thread. Thats a lovely bag and link to yourself.


coffee2go said:


> This one is from the 90s, the print is called “Vive le Vent”, I found it in a nice vintage shop in the Marais run by a lovely Japanese lady. Since blue and red are my favorite colors to wear, this looked like a perfect scarf for me, ahah! I don’t know if current Hermes silk scarfs are as a nice to the touch the vintage own (I hope!), but this scarf to the touch feels like no other scarf I have (Ferragamo, Gucci and others)… it feels much more dense than Ferragamo, and very silky and soft, wow, I’ve never touched anything as lovely as this one!
> 
> There was also a vintage Celine scarf I liked, but unfortunately the condition of the scarf wasn’t as pristine as the Hermes one, so I opted for Hermes as not only the print and colors were beautiful, but I was lucky that it was in a great condition too. I still would love to get a Celine vintage scarf one day should I find a perfect one for me. In another vintage store I found a lovely Pucci scarf I liked too, but since I was on a hunt for Hermes scarf this time, I didn’t get the Pucci one, even if really liked the print of both Pucci and Celine.
> 
> View attachment 5364059
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364075


Absolutely beautiful scarves!


papertiger said:


> Not sure if I posted _this_ black bag before, but since it's Mother's Day tomorrow and my mother helped buy it 20 years ago, and so I'm dedicating this to her.
> 
> I begged and begged for this bag, no bag had ever made me want to own it as badly. My mother always trusted me in my style choices no matter what, the only thing she asked is that I wear it. I put some money toward it, but she made-up the rest.
> 
> My mother had her faults, and could be very 'bohemian' and unpredictable, but I'm glad she was mine.
> 
> Gucci black Horse-bit Chain bag 2002
> 
> View attachment 5364074


A lovely link to your mother and positive story. I too have positives amongst the negatives.


coffee2go said:


> Oh also to add to my vintage hunt in Paris, I found a few lovely Celine vintage bags, which were absolutely stunning to look at, love the design of those times… however, since I haven’t own any vintage bag yet, I’m still debating whether I would use a vintage bag as much as my “new” bags. I mean I have no issue of buying new bags on sale or from the outlet, but haven’t bought any bag secondhand, just had some passed down from my mom, so I don’t know if I feel a bit “icky” about it, or it’s just that I haven’t found one that would spark the same sparkle in me, as a new bag does… The green croco one was lovely though
> 
> View attachment 5364087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364088


You are great at finding these beautiful bags on your travels! 





coffee2go said:


> Oh you so right about the recent pre-loved bags! I went to see some at a secondhand sale in Milan last week, and as you can see from the pics, these look much more beaten up than the vintage ones I posted earlier… the only one that looked ok was BV Knot, but since it’s a clutch, I feel I won’t have as much use for it, especially in the covid era… still I would love to have a BV Knot one day
> 
> The Fendi Peekaboo was so slouchy and beaten up, poor Peekaboo
> Out of all Phoebe Philo’s Celine designs I don’t find neither Trapeze nor Luggage bag really functional for me, the Trapeze has a really weird shape at least for my frame, while Luggage Bag my DH told me he finds it looks like a face, so he wouldn’t like this bag on me  I like Luggage in smaller sizes, but this one was really huge. And yeah all are quite worn down unlike the vintage ones


You are making me what to travel NOW!


coffee2go said:


> Finally got time to take out my bags for the “Color week bag showcase”!
> 
> One can never have enough black bags, my picks:
> - YSL shopping tote bag
> - Chloe C bag in small size
> - Lanvin hobo bag
> - Fendi woc (she loves to go to the opera, so usually she’s my go-to opera bag)
> 
> Missing from the picture my Maxmara Whitney bag in medium size as I exchanged it with my mom for her smaller Whitney in brown color… the medium one was too heavy for me
> 
> If one can see a pattern, I definitely prefer GH for a black bag, or no hardware (like YSL tote or MaxMara Whitney)
> 
> View attachment 5364112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364113


Beautiful black bags! My favourite is the Lavin hobo but all are stunning! 


Paris Girl said:


> @Katinahat  What an interesting read. Your parents view of being in debt for a big house vs. sending you to private school is fascinating. ill bet it was very hard to fit in at school with the “rich kids”. kudos for you to emerge with such a good attitude. That can’t have been easy. Kids can be so mean but I’m sure it was worse in your situation.
> 
> My dad was an aerospace engineer and made good money. My mom was a stay at home mom. But they always watched their money. my dad once said my mom could make a dollar go farther than anyone he knew! They bought a great piece of property out in the country and built a modest house. There was no mortgage. It was build and pay as you go. Growing up away from the city was wonderful. We had horses, a big garden, and rode a school bus. I remember piling into the family station wagon for the bi-monthly 30 mile trek into town for groceries. My mom operated on a slim budget and would freeze and can the garden produce. Everything was homemade. She mass produced bread in large coffee cans! Our vacations were camping/fishing trips or visits to see grandparents.
> 
> I dread the day we have to clean out my mom’s stuff. She’s got things from my grandparents and used to love to go to garage sales. I guess each generation has to deal with the same kind of challenges. I’m struggling just to go through our own house and get rid of things. Spring is motivating me to get started though!


You are right. It was difficult but so impressive how they built something from nothing. You mum’s budgeting sounds impressive too.


Cordeliere said:


> Your parents investment plan with houses is very impressive.   In high school, I felt bad that my family did not have as nice a car or house as other people.  My clothes were not the right labels. We were probably lower middle class and there were a lot of other families that were truly poor.  No one was mean to me about it, but I was sensitive and embarrassed.   I was really happy to get away from my family when I left for college.  Have you ever been to a high school reunion?   The lives of those I envied did not go well.


I’m sure you are right but I’ve never been to any reunions. I’ve lost touch with all except one school friend who came back into my life when she moved back to our home city a few years ago and we are very close now. During the years I spent with my ex at university and beyond I stopped seeing any friends. His classic controlling tactics included separating me from friends, all part of my trauma. I find it hard to revisit the past now as it makes me see what I lost.


Paris Girl said:


> I do love the food in Italy. And the gelato! I've enjoyed our trips to Italy but I’m definitely a bigger fan of France. We’ve travelled all over France. I have also made a good friend with a local Parisian woman. We visit her every time we go. She owns a beautiful linen/pottery shop just down the street from the apartment we rent. She plans to open a bed and breakfast in Provence when she retires and I said we’d be her first guest. We also met a sweet couple on a trip to Bora Bora who live in Marseille. So we try and see them when we visit the south of France. And, we do drink lots of Italian coffee in France! I especially enjoyed traveling in Normandy. They love us Americans up there.
> 
> I LOVE the French breads and pastries. And the chocolate shops are to die for.  My sister and I took a pastry class on one of our trips courtesy of my husband and had a blast. The food is excellent in France too. I could live on pain au chocolat and breads alone while visiting Paris. well, I might need to add chocolate too! The French take their baking seriously. A pastry chef spends years perfecting their skills. You do have to know where to get the best pastries. Our pastry chef told us that some shops use commercial dough so you have to know where to go to get the best. Patisseries must have master pastry chefs to be called a patisserie. We get fresh breads and pastries every day when we visit. We walk off the calories though.


So many lovely travel memories and good! We’ve just booked 5 nights in Nice for July. I can’t wait.


Paris Girl said:


> @whateve  I used to need my sewing fix. Made just about everything you could imagine. I designed quilts and sold patterns for years. One of my quilts was accepted in the juried international quilt show in Houston TX. They only accepted 500 entries from all over the world. And I got to tape an HGTV show when they aired Simply Quilts. i showed how to make my Catnip quilt. I also got to publish a book with C&T Publishing in California.


This is beautiful and so clever!


afroken said:


> Gray week  gray is a colour that has been growing on me in the last few years. To me it’s an interesting alternative to black, but still edgy. I don’t have many gray bags yet. Really look forward to see everyone else’s collections!
> 
> *Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt*
> View attachment 5364679
> 
> 
> *BV Veneta in shadow
> View attachment 5364680
> 
> 
> The Row Duplex suede in slate *(it’s currently on its way to me so I’m attaching a website photo instead)
> View attachment 5364681


I love your grey bags! It’s s great colour. Your fendi is my favourite but all lovely!


SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I've been really quiet lately as a result of school and a truthfully horrendous experience a few days ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus. I understand that not everyone knows first aid but the bare minimum is not to be malicious... why does that feel like too much to ask?
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm much too soft-hearted for this world.Once the paramedics came I started to cry. Thankfully the pre-teen is okay. I've been trying to be kind to myself. The world is looking a little bleak right now, you guys.
> 
> Happy Spring and I hope you guys are killing it.


What a fright for you! Well done! Don’t be hard on yourself for doing the right thing. Tears are natural after all the adrenaline. It is a relief when professionals take over and you can leave. I’ve had to do first aid a few times and I’ve felt tearful afterwards.


whateve said:


> What an unsettling experience! I hope you told that person that if they didn't like what you were doing, they should get in there and do it themselves. Be kind to yourself. When I had my accident, even the paramedics didn't do everything right. They told me I didn't have any broken bones and asked me if I wanted an ambulance. Then I had to wait for them to call an ambulance; they didn't even bring one with them for the first call! I had a broken hip and a broken arm. The doctors at the hospital knew that even before the xrays.


I’m so sorry to hear this. Your experience sounds awful! I hope you are fully mended now with no residual stiffness and pain. DH broke his femur falling off a bike. He’s got a lot of metal pins. Still gives him pain at times.


Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Grey Bags*
> 
> Grey is a color I feel I should wear more often. But, for some reason, I don’t.
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel pearly grey lambskin m/l classic flap w/dark silver hw.
> • Jimmy Choo large Biker Bag in grey sueded leather
> 
> I loved the JC - the leather felt so soft and shmushy. But it was a black hole and had to go.
> View attachment 5364739
> 
> 
> *2022:*
> I kept the Chanel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …and over the years and added its big sister:
> 
> • Gunmetal grey lambskin jumbo single classic flap with Bijoux chain and shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364740


These Chanel flaps are so beautiful! Love the light grey with SHW but adore the gunmetal. What a colour!!


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Gray week  gray is a colour that has been growing on me in the last few years. To me it’s an interesting alternative to black, but still edgy. I don’t have many gray bags yet. Really look forward to see everyone else’s collections!
> 
> *Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt*
> View attachment 5364679
> 
> 
> *BV Veneta in shadow
> View attachment 5364680
> 
> 
> The Row Duplex suede in slate *(it’s currently on its way to me so I’m attaching a website photo instead)
> View attachment 5364681



Some amazing greys, and amazing hobos too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I've been really quiet lately as a result of school and a truthfully horrendous experience a few days ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus. I understand that not everyone knows first aid but the bare minimum is not to be malicious... why does that feel like too much to ask?
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm much too soft-hearted for this world.Once the paramedics came I started to cry. Thankfully the pre-teen is okay. I've been trying to be kind to myself. The world is looking a little bleak right now, you guys.
> 
> Happy Spring and I hope you guys are killing it.


You did the best you could and you DID SOMETHING! That’s all that matters. Even if it wasn’t perfect, you at least bought time until the kid got into the hands of a professional. Thank you for caring…actively caring. The world needs it, even if it doesn’t always seem to appreciate it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My March stats:

I sold 2 bags for more than I paid for these bags!

So I initially got a preloved HTF bag(gucci), but the quality didn't match the description so I returned the bag.
Then I got 3 bags(fendi, fendi, mulberry), but I will be returning 1 fendi bag due to quality issues, so basically back to the original number of bags I sold. So yay me, I didn't increase the number of bags I have in my collection. 
On top of that,  I was able to get these 2 bags at great prices!!! Both bags turn out to be 40% off current retail.
So with my purse math, my savings from these 2 bags plus the money left over from my sales mean that I could get another bag!


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> So with my purse math, my savings from these 2 bags plus the money left over from my sales mean that I could get another bag!


Yup, that sounds about right! 

But you can't just tease us with this info! We need reveals! 

___
@coffee2go Your trips sound amazing and I'm so glad you had such fun adventures!
@whateve whenever I hear a bit about your fall, I feel anxious. You had such a terrible experience. 
@Katinahat Lots of hugs! I hope you enjoy the comedy if you get a chance to listen. Every episode ties into the arc somehow, so it gets funnier as you go along.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I've been really quiet lately as a result of school and a truthfully horrendous experience a few days ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus. I understand that not everyone knows first aid but the bare minimum is not to be malicious... why does that feel like too much to ask?
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm much too soft-hearted for this world.Once the paramedics came I started to cry. Thankfully the pre-teen is okay. I've been trying to be kind to myself. The world is looking a little bleak right now, you guys.
> 
> Happy Spring and I hope you guys are killing it.


Wow you were awesome!
And also wow, I can't believe these people who seem to think they know everything when clearly,  they can't even lift a finger to help.
Also, you are not TOO soft- hearted imo.
You are perfect just the way YOU are. I really believe that you were created to be YOU to add compassion with action in this world!
I wish there were more YOUs around me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> Yup, that sounds about right!
> 
> But you can't just tease us with this info! We need reveals!
> 
> ___
> @coffee2go Your trips sound amazing and I'm so glad you had such fun adventures!
> @whateve whenever I hear a bit about your fall, I feel anxious. You had such a terrible experience.
> @Katinahat Lots of hugs! I hope you enjoy the comedy if you get a chance to listen. Every episode ties into the arc somehow, so it gets funnier as you go along.


I will once the last bag gets delivered.


----------



## More bags

coffee2go said:


> Finally got time to take out my bags for the “Color week bag showcase”!
> 
> One can never have enough black bags, my picks:
> - YSL shopping tote bag
> - Chloe C bag in small size
> - Lanvin hobo bag
> - Fendi woc (she loves to go to the opera, so usually she’s my go-to opera bag)
> 
> Missing from the picture my Maxmara Whitney bag in medium size as I exchanged it with my mom for her smaller Whitney in brown color… the medium one was too heavy for me
> 
> If one can see a pattern, I definitely prefer GH for a black bag, or no hardware (like YSL tote or MaxMara Whitney)
> 
> View attachment 5364112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364113


Love your black bags, you’ve got a diversity of sizes to cover all needs!


afroken said:


> Gray week  gray is a colour that has been growing on me in the last few years. To me it’s an interesting alternative to black, but still edgy. I don’t have many gray bags yet. Really look forward to see everyone else’s collections!
> 
> Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt
> View attachment 5364679
> 
> 
> BV Veneta in shadow
> View attachment 5364680
> 
> 
> The Row Duplex suede in slate (it’s currently on its way to me so I’m attaching a website photo instead)
> View attachment 5364681


Lovely grey collection, I love the shades of grey and textures you’ve chosen.


Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Grey Bags*
> 
> Grey is a color I feel I should wear more often. But, for some reason, I don’t.
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel pearly grey lambskin m/l classic flap w/dark silver hw.
> • Jimmy Choo large Biker Bag in grey sueded leather
> 
> I loved the JC - the leather felt so soft and shmushy. But it was a black hole and had to go.
> View attachment 5364739
> 
> 
> *2022:*
> I kept the Chanel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …and over the years and added its big sister:
> 
> • Gunmetal grey lambskin jumbo single classic flap with Bijoux chain and shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364740


Gorgeous grey lambskin Chanels @Sparkletastic  - I really love seeing pics of these beauties!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

Paris Girl said:


> @whateve  I used to need my sewing fix. Made just about everything you could imagine. I designed quilts and sold patterns for years. One of my quilts was accepted in the juried international quilt show in Houston TX. They only accepted 500 entries from all over the world. And I got to tape an HGTV show when they aired Simply Quilts. i showed how to make my Catnip quilt. I also got to publish a book with C&T Publishing in California.


Your quilt is beautiful, you are so talented! Congratulations on being selected for the quilt show, taping an HGTV show and publishing a book.

Your mom’s brooches are pretty, too!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Grey Bags*
> 
> Grey is a color I feel I should wear more often. But, for some reason, I don’t.
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel pearly grey lambskin m/l classic flap w/dark silver hw.
> • Jimmy Choo large Biker Bag in grey sueded leather
> 
> I loved the JC - the leather felt so soft and shmushy. But it was a black hole and had to go.
> View attachment 5364739
> 
> 
> *2022:*
> I kept the Chanel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …and over the years and added its big sister:
> 
> • Gunmetal grey lambskin jumbo single classic flap with Bijoux chain and shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364740


@Sparkletastic, these bags give me a renewed appreciation of chanel CF (I’m a reissue girl)
I adore seeing pics of these bags that have been carefully and lovingly curated!

i don’t know if the timeless clutch was ever done in gold metallic, but if so, that one, or the BV knot in gold might be a possibility? I only mention it bc you had considered a jige elan, and all three of these might be available at a relative discount.


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I've been really quiet lately as a result of school and a truthfully horrendous experience a few days ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus. I understand that not everyone knows first aid but the bare minimum is not to be malicious... why does that feel like too much to ask?
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm much too soft-hearted for this world.Once the paramedics came I started to cry. Thankfully the pre-teen is okay. I've been trying to be kind to myself. The world is looking a little bleak right now, you guys.
> 
> Happy Spring and I hope you guys are killing it.



 

You have my total sympathy, *just know that you did the right thing. *

Years ago, I had to do First Aid training every year as part of my job. As a First Aider, it is still up to you if you feel capable in the situation or not. We were told, the person you help or their next of kin can sue you if you did something wrong and they thought you made their situation worse (which can be subjective). From that, I resolved to only help someone if there was literally no other emergency help around and it was a do or die situation (which I've had to deal with a few times).


----------



## More bags

My grey bags,
*2017*

Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)












*2022*

Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case



Very classic greys, absolutely gorgeous all


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay!!! Larger photos!  Gorgeous items - every one. I’m particularly intrigued by the pretty Burberry.



Thanks! The Burberry is a crossbody style in pebbled leather; I have the strap tucked inside for a cleaner photo. I purchased it in 2016 or 2017. I think? It came in tan, as well as different leather styles (e.g., smooth). There may have even been different sizes, but I’m forgetting details.

Those are some gorgeous gray Chanel bags you have! I only have one gray bag (hoping to post later today), but that’s a color I’m looking for more of since it’s so versatile. I love that you have both a lighter and a darker gray in your collection. Stunning!


----------



## papertiger

Greys:

Gucci Large hand-painted BTH
"           "     Grey-blue BTH
Gucci Animalier Bright 
Hermes Etain Maxi DS 
MJ green-grey Messenger (officially DHs but sometimes use it)
BV Gunmetal Cervo intreccio hobo
Titti Dell' Acqua croc and glazed lamb vintage grey mini bag


----------



## Cordeliere

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


I think your Bolide is the prettiest one I have ever seen.

How do you like your Massai?   I lust for a 31 in Argile or GT or whatever the lighter color is.  I worry that the bottom would sag but your seems very level.   Got any info to share on what it is like to carry?


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Yup, that sounds about right!
> 
> But you can't just tease us with this info! We need reveals!
> 
> ___
> @coffee2go Your trips sound amazing and I'm so glad you had such fun adventures!
> @whateve whenever I hear a bit about your fall, I feel anxious. You had such a terrible experience.
> @Katinahat Lots of hugs! I hope you enjoy the comedy if you get a chance to listen. Every episode ties into the arc somehow, so it gets funnier as you go along.


Thanks, I look forward to listening! 


papertiger said:


> You have my total sympathy, *just know that you did the right thing. *
> 
> Years ago, I had to do First Aid training every year as part of my job. As a First Aider, it is still up to you if you feel capable in the situation or not. We were told, the person you help or their next of kin can sue you if you did something wrong and they thought you made their situation worse (which can be subjective). From that, I resolved to only help someone if there was literally no other emergency help around and it was a do or die situation (which I've had to deal with a few times).


This sounds scary! 


More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


I loved you original collection but the bags you’ve added bring much more diversity of styles. The Chanel is a beautiful colour. 


papertiger said:


> Greys:
> 
> Gucci Large hand-painted BTH
> "           "     Grey-blue BTH
> Gucci Animalier Bright
> Hermes Etain Maxi DS
> MJ green-grey Messenger (officially DHs but sometimes use it)
> BV Gunmetal Cervo intreccio hobo
> Titti Dell' Acqua croc and glazed lamb vintage grey mini bag


Another absolutely gorgeous collection! I love the gunmetal bags and the Gucci.


----------



## Katinahat

My greys. Just two.


My first ever premium bag. Bayswater in Mole Grey with SHW. Bought by DH at Heathrow on his way home after a conference in 2015. I carried it constantly to work for several years. I thought this would be a once in a lifetime purchase but it sparked a love and the rest is history!


The other is my Coach Tearose Dinky. This time an anniversary gift from DH in 2018. The shade is called Heather and Ive photographed it both ways so you can see the grey base colour under the tearose. It was the tearose that DH knew I liked but I think he chose the colour well. The chain is removable to carry it as a clutch which I like.
.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> @Sparkletastic, these bags give me a renewed appreciation of chanel CF (I’m a reissue girl)
> I adore seeing pics of these bags that have been carefully and lovingly curated!
> 
> i don’t know if the timeless clutch was ever done in gold metallic, but if so, that one, or the BV knot in gold might be a possibility? I only mention it bc you had considered a jige elan, and all three of these might be available at a relative discount.


Thank you for the compliment on my bags. I love my Chanel flaps but I’m deperately seeking variety going forward. The only Chanel flaps I could see myself adding in future is a small gold or the emerald green I showed before.

And, thanks for the suggestions on gold bags. The knot is a bit small and a bit formal for how I want to use this bag. And, I almost never buy clutches because I’ll put them down and forget them. 

I’m *sick* of thinking about a gold bag so short term, I’ll wear my Boy a few more times to see how I really feel

I’ll also just buy a cute, inexpensive, run around gold bag so I can wear my gold jewelry more while I figure this out - perhaps this Marc Jacobs. I’m not familiar with the brand but presume the bag will hold up long enough for me to make a thoughtful decision on a forever(ish) bag.



_Or_, I may try a new brand like these.  I question the Versace quality for the price (anyone have insight?). But, it’s more quilting with both and I’d rather just not. Restrained design would be a palate cleanser.








papertiger said:


> You have my total sympathy, *just know that you did the right thing. *
> 
> Years ago, I had to do First Aid training every year as part of my job. As a First Aider, it is still up to you if you feel capable in the situation or not. We were told, the person you help or their next of kin can sue you if you did something wrong and they thought you made their situation worse (which can be subjective). From that, I resolved to only help someone if there was literally no other emergency help around and it was a do or die situation (which I've had to deal with a few times).


I learned the same thing when I did first aid training years ago and was horrified. However, the laws in the US are a mess because it’s different by state. In my state, people are protected by the “Good Samaritan” law. So, unless you are grossly negligent or willfully harmful, you cannot be sued. In contrast, in some other states, you can be sued if you don’t render assistance. I can’t imagine the gall of someone suing because you tried to help but people can be evil.

Because, I’d want help, I’d do my best to help whenever I could without putting myself in obvious, grave peril - like running into a collapsing, burning building, etc.  My other no-go is anything that’s dangerous to me as a woman. I wouldn’t pick up a hitchhiker, help someone lying in a dark alley (not sure why I’d be in an alley) or try to stop an attack. But, I’d certainly call for help and try to stay somewhere safe nearby til help arrived. All of this is so hypothetical though. I’ve never been in a situation where anyone has needed help.

But, I truly admire first responders. I don’t have the temperament or the bravery to do what they do. 





More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


Wonderful curation to enjoy beauty as well as functionality!


papertiger said:


> Greys:
> 
> Gucci Large hand-painted BTH
> "           "     Grey-blue BTH
> Gucci Animalier Bright
> Hermes Etain Maxi DS
> MJ green-grey Messenger (officially DHs but sometimes use it)
> BV Gunmetal Cervo intreccio hobo
> Titti Dell' Acqua croc and glazed lamb vintage grey mini bag


That hand painted Gucci always steals the show. If I come by to visit, it may go missing. 

————-
I had some good news today. I’d purchased a Dior bracelet on ebay and it never arrived. It was marked delivered then the tracking showed it going back to the seller because of insufficient address.

I reached out to the seller to see what could be done and they refused to respond. I filed a case which bizarrely was decided in the seller’s favor because at some point in the item’s journey it was marked delivered - doesn’t matter that tracking showed it going back. Once it showed delivered to the seller, I reached out again - silence. So, I filed a claim with PayPal and they just refunded my money!

Why in the world would a seller with good feedback go dead silent and steal my money???  What is wrong with people??


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I missed posting my black bags last week since my week was very hectic.  Will try to post my black bags some other time.  Here is my one gray bag:  Miss Dior in gray lambskin.  It has the prettiest blush pink leather interior (kind of similar to the color of the tube of cream).  It's also a bit lighter gray in real life, but I just can't seem to capture the exact shade in my pictures.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you for the compliment on my bags. I love my Chanel flaps but I’m deperately seeking variety going forward. The only Chanel flaps I could see myself adding in future is a small gold or the emerald green I showed before.
> 
> And, thanks for the suggestions on gold bags. The knot is a bit small and a bit formal for how I want to use this bag. And, I almost never buy clutches because I’ll put them down and forget them.
> 
> I’m *sick* of thinking about a gold bag so short term, I’ll wear my Boy a few more times to see how I really feel
> 
> I’ll also just buy a cute, inexpensive, run around gold bag so I can wear my gold jewelry more while I figure this out - perhaps this Marc Jacobs. I’m not familiar with the brand but presume the bag will hold up long enough for me to make a thoughtful decision on a forever(ish) bag.
> View attachment 5365155
> View attachment 5365156
> 
> _Or_, I may try a new brand like these.  I question the Versace quality for the price (anyone have insight?). But, it’s more quilting with both and I’d rather just not. Restrained design would be a palate cleanser.
> 
> View attachment 5365157
> View attachment 5365158
> View attachment 5365160
> View attachment 5365185
> 
> I learned the same thing when I did first aid training years ago and was horrified. However, the laws in the US are a mess because it’s different by state. In my state, people are protected by the “Good Samaritan” law. So, unless you are grossly negligent or willfully harmful, you cannot be sued. In contrast, in some other states, you can be sued if you don’t render assistance. I can’t imagine the gall of someone suing because you tried to help but people can be evil.
> 
> Because, I’d want help, I’d do my best to help whenever I could without putting myself in obvious, grave peril - like running into a collapsing, burning building, etc.  My other no-go is anything that’s dangerous to me as a woman. I wouldn’t pick up a hitchhiker, help someone lying in a dark alley (not sure why I’d be in an alley) or try to stop an attack. But, I’d certainly call for help and try to stay somewhere safe nearby til help arrived. All of this is so hypothetical though. I’ve never been in a situation where anyone has needed help.
> 
> But, I truly admire first responders. I don’t have the temperament or the bravery to do what they do. Wonderful curation to enjoy beauty as well as functionality!
> That hand painted Gucci always steals the show. If I come by to visit, it may go missing.
> 
> ————-
> I had some good news today. I’d purchased a Dior bracelet on ebay and it never arrived. It was marked delivered then the tracking showed it going back to the seller because of insufficient address.
> 
> I reached out to the seller to see what could be done and they refused to respond. Ultimately, I filed a case which bizarrely was decided in the seller’s favor because at some point in the items journey it was marked delivered. I spoke to customer service to no avail. I waited til the items reached the seller (per tracking) and reached out again because I was still out the money with no bracelet. No response.
> 
> So I filed a claim with PayPal (I always buy through PayPal with my credit card for extra layers of protection.) I’m so glad I did because PayPal refunded my money!
> 
> Why in the world would a seller with good feedback go dead silent and steal my money???  What is wrong with people??


What a dreadful thing to happen! I’m so glad you had that protection so got your money back. I’m not surprised how you feel. I feel angry for you. 
 It’s this kind of thing that freaks me out about buying preloved. I occasionally buy used jigsaws but nothing more expensive! Even then I’m in a panic that there will be a missing piece! 

Those bags you are looking at are all lovely. I’ve looked at mark jacobs a few times ITL and I think they look good. The leather is quite stiff rather than supple and bags are structure which is really different from my Mulberry. Nevertheless, I like them and have been thinking about one with a chain too. The hold is much brighter on the other two bags. Probably brighter than your Boy? Lovely too but is that the shade you want?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Katinahat said:


> What a dreadful thing to happen! I’m so glad you had that protection so got your money back. I’m not surprised how you feel. I feel angry for you.
> It’s this kind of thing that freaks me out about buying preloved. I occasionally buy used jigsaws but nothing more expensive! Even then I’m in a panic that there will be a missing piece!
> 
> Those bags you are looking at are all lovely. I’ve looked at mark jacobs a few times ITL and I think they look good. The leather is quite stiff rather than supple and bags are structure which is really different from my Mulberry. Nevertheless, I like them and have been thinking about one with a chain too. The hold is much brighter on the other two bags. Probably brighter than your Boy? Lovely too but is that the shade you want?


95% of the time my experience with preloved has been smooth. This was just frustrating! I didn’t like having to fight for my money when the independent tracking clearly showed I never had the bracelet in my possession.

I will say this, however, delivery people are getting very sloppy. They didn’t bother getting my signature on the last 3 signature required packages I received. One was shoved in my mailbox. One left on my porch and the third just handed to me. I asked about the signature in the last case and the driver just waived me off as they ran back to their truck.  

Re: color of gold. Ideally my new bag would be light gold with deep gold hardware like my Boy and the mini flap I’m returning. But, I’m wondering if I can work with the deeper gold since gold jewelry is deep. Not trying to match. Just saying it may work. I have gold shoes in both light and dark so, again, a combo for the bag is preferred on the rare occasion I’d coordinate bag and shoes.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DME said:


> Finally getting around to posting for Black Week! So that @Sparkletastic doesn’t complain to management (a “threat” from too small photos during Blue Week ), I’m going to try the full-size image option. Hopefully they won’t be too scary big!
> 
> View attachment 5362953
> 
> 
> Back row: Yves Saint Laurent Small Sac de Jour PHW (with an Hermès Twilly), Burberry Baby Bridle Bag in Black Pebbled Leather SHW
> 
> Front row: Chanel Caviar Quilted Flap Bag RHW 15C, Chanel Caviar Quilted French Riviera Flap Bag SHW 14B, Chanel O-Mini Bag (WOC) 18S RHW
> 
> View attachment 5362955
> 
> 
> This is a special bag, so it gets it’s own photo: Louis Vuitton Epi Leather Trapeze GM Clutch. My parents went to a fundraiser in fall 1990 hosted by Princess Diana and this was the bag my mom used for the event. My parents got to meet her (I have a photo; if only my mom was holding the bag when the picture was taken!), and they won a limited edition Halcyon Days clock as part of an auction.
> 
> And since I’ve also been posting SLGs:
> 
> View attachment 5362957
> 
> 
> Far left column: Chanel L-Gusset Zip Wallet SWH 17B, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Case Black/Burgundy GHW 18S, Chanel Caviar Quilted O-Card Holder GHW 15P, Coach x Keith Haring Card Holder
> 
> Near left column: Gucci passport holder, Gucci GG Pocket Organizer, Fendi Monster Eyes Card Holder (also posted during Red Week)
> 
> Top right: Proenza Schouler zippered pouch
> 
> Near right column: Kate Spade Meow Cat Coin Case / Key Fob / Bag Charm, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Pocket Organizer
> 
> Far right column: Prada Re-Nylon Pouch SHW, Louis Vuitton Damier Graphite Key Pouch, Louis Vuitton Monogram Eclipse Double Card Holder


What a beautiful collection!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


What a lovely collection!


----------



## VintageAndVino

Katinahat said:


> My first ever premium bag. Bayswater in Mole Grey with SHW. Bought by DH at Heathrow on his way home after a conference in 2015. I carried it constantly to work for several years. I thought this would be a once in a lifetime purchase but it sparked a love and the rest is history!


I have that exact Bayswater in Mole! Isn’t it wonderful? It’s my work bag too, so it sat idle for most of the last 2 years, but I’m so happy that it is getting out and about again! It’s the perfect bag to serve as your spark.


----------



## afroken

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I've been really quiet lately as a result of school and a truthfully horrendous experience a few days ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus. I understand that not everyone knows first aid but the bare minimum is not to be malicious... why does that feel like too much to ask?
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm much too soft-hearted for this world.Once the paramedics came I started to cry. Thankfully the pre-teen is okay. I've been trying to be kind to myself. The world is looking a little bleak right now, you guys.
> 
> Happy Spring and I hope you guys are killing it.


I can never wrap my head around how some people can be so nasty. Like everyone else have said, you're a hero. If I or a loved one was ever in the situation as the teenager, I would hope that I have someone like you nearby. The world can be a little bleak, and that's why people like you make it a better place.


Katinahat said:


> I love your grey bags! It’s s great colour. Your fendi is my favourite but all lovely!


Thank you @Katinahat! The Fendi is my favourite grey bag too, it's hard to capture in the photo but the leather is very thick, chewy and robust. An absolute dream leather, I baby her a lot as this Fendi line can get very expensive and I don't think I can afford another one! Thankfully I got this from another sweet tpfer at a very great price 


More bags said:


> Lovely grey collection, I love the shades of grey and textures you’ve chosen.


Thank you! I can't believe I got into the colour grey so late. Such a versatile colour with so much character.


More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


Your Massai and Bolide are my favourite ones that I've seen of this style 


papertiger said:


> Some amazing greys, and amazing hobos too.


Thank you! Can you see that I'm a total hobo girl? 

I didn't know that taupe is considered grey too. I was going to include it in the brown week, but since everyone else is including it for this week, here's mine! The Row Wander:


----------



## coffee2go

afroken said:


> I didn't know that taupe is considered grey too. I was going to include it in the brown week, but since everyone else is including it for this week, here's mine! The Row Wander:
> View attachment 5365260



Wait, did I get it right, you guys consider “taupe” as a grey? I’ve also thought to put it under “brown bags”, so haven’t posted anything since I don’t have any grey bag now…


----------



## DME

I only have one gray bag for this week (and no gray SLGs): Hermès Birkin 30, Etain, Togo, PHW. It looks really dark in the photo, but it’s actually lighter in person. I had wanted a Birkin for over two decades and finally got this one at the end of March last year when we were in Las Vegas. My maternal grandmother passed away earlier that month and I found out just before we left that she had bequeathed a bit of money to each of her six grandchildren. While this purchase was already in the works, the amount of money she left me was almost enough to cover the price of the bag, so I like to think of this as being “from her”, if you will. She and my paternal grandmother were both big into bags and diamonds, and I always say I got my love of both from them. 

Gray is a color I’ve been more and more drawn to lately, so I’m hopeful to pick up another gray bag, or a gray SLG, soon.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @Paris Girl , your mothers brooches are beautiful! and, looking below, so are your quilts. The catnip one is amazing !
> 
> it’s possible to get excellent croissants and sweet things in NYC, but baguette is harder. . . I’m not even sure the rolls at the Connaught qualify, but they tasted like the best kind of baguette. The flavor to me seemed to be some kind of starter or biga or preferment of some kind, IDK. But DH loves Italian sweets best like sfogliatella and torta della nonna (at least I can make the latter
> View attachment 5364640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still have my best towels from 1990. I really regret letting go of the anichini sheets to my cleaning lady though. Oh well
> 
> I cannot sew, but *I’m really picky about the placement of the waist and the fit of shoulders. Some of this requires that a garment be recut. Some require interim fittings. *I love vintage, and so have to budget for the cost of alterations; cleaning; replacement of linings; etc.* i buy items that ideally have excess fabric that I know I can use for the alteration.*
> 
> My main expenditures are items I love; that I will use daily; and,  that could be forever pieces.
> 
> *i love the idea that I can take something from my closet from years ago and repurpose it.*



I totally second you! 
Individual fit is highly important and sometimes needs a lot of re-construction work to be achieved. I have a very hollow back for example. Almost every dress has to be altered at east in this area. 
And big seam allowances, big hems or even fabric remnants make any purchase so much sweeter! 
At the moment I´m working on a 70ies dress that came with a "scarf"- a cut from shortening the formerly full lenth skirt. It´s just enough to properly fit this dress to my body. It did zip up, very tight, but it did, but it did not FIT properly... 
I love repurposing older items from my wardrobe too. It´s so rewarding!


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> I only have one gray bag for this week (and no gray SLGs): Hermès Birkin 30, Etain, Togo, PHW. It looks really dark in the photo, but it’s actually lighter in person. I had wanted a Birkin for over two decades and finally got this one at the end of March last year when we were in Las Vegas. My maternal grandmother passed away earlier that month and I found out just before we left that she had bequeathed a bit of money to each of her six grandchildren. While this purchase was already in the works, the amount of money she left me was almost enough to cover the price of the bag, so I like to think of this as being “from her”, if you will. She and my paternal grandmother were both big into bags and diamonds, and I always say I got my love of both from them.
> 
> Gray is a color I’ve been more and more drawn to lately, so I’m hopeful to pick up another gray bag, or a gray SLG, soon.
> 
> View attachment 5365269


What a beautiful bag.  Love the veins and the great structure.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

This small 50ies bag is the only one I own that could be considered grey.




I love that it came in an old posh underwear box.

Now I´m trying to picture the lady who bought this bag and wore salmon coloured panties called "Lieselotte".


----------



## Paris Girl

Katinahat said:


> My greys. Just two.
> View attachment 5365170
> 
> My first ever premium bag. Bayswater in Mole Grey with SHW. Bought by DH at Heathrow on his way home after a conference in 2015. I carried it constantly to work for several years. I thought this would be a once in a lifetime purchase but it sparked a love and the rest is history!
> View attachment 5365171
> 
> The other is my Coach Tearose Dinky. This time an anniversary gift from DH in 2018. The shade is called Heather and Ive photographed it both ways so you can see the grey base colour under the tearose. It was the tearose that DH knew I liked but I think he chose the colour well. The chain is removable to carry it as a clutch which I like.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365177
> View attachment 5365176


I totally get the Mulberry thing. Love the classic styles! Your bag will bring you many joyful years of use.  I haven’t posted any of the weekly bag colors but maybe I’ll do gray this week.


----------



## 880

DME said:


> I only have one gray bag for this week (and no gray SLGs): Hermès Birkin 30, Etain, Togo, PHW. It looks really dark in the photo, but it’s actually lighter in person. I had wanted a Birkin for over two decades and finally got this one at the end of March last year when we were in Las Vegas. My maternal grandmother passed away earlier that month and I found out just before we left that she had bequeathed a bit of money to each of her six grandchildren. While this purchase was already in the works, the amount of money she left me was almost enough to cover the price of the bag, so I like to think of this as being “from her”, if you will. She and my paternal grandmother were both big into bags and diamonds, and I always say I got my love of both from them.
> 
> Gray is a color I’ve been more and more drawn to lately, so I’m hopeful to pick up another gray bag, or a gray SLG, soon.
> 
> View attachment 5365269


What a lovely story and wonderful way to remember your grandmother! Am sure she would have loved it! Hugs

@cowgirlsboots, I love your gray bag, but your mention of salmon coloured panties called "Lieselotte” 
stopped me in my tracks 

@afroken , @coffee2go , taupe is considered gray?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

If we are including taupe under gray, I will go ahead and post my Pochette Metis in turtledove.  I was originally going to include it in brown bag week.  I need to also take a pic of my taupe Henri Bendel but the light is not great today.  Perhaps tomorrow.


@Katinahat, the black jacket in the picture is also from Joules (sorry it's kind of bunched up in the picture).  It has a woodland pattern on it and if you look closely, you will see a fox and birds as part of the pattern on the jacket.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Thank you for the compliment on my bags. I love my Chanel flaps but I’m deperately seeking variety going forward. The only Chanel flaps I could see myself adding in future is a small gold or the emerald green I showed before.
> 
> And, thanks for the suggestions on gold bags. The knot is a bit small and a bit formal for how I want to use this bag. And, I almost never buy clutches because I’ll put them down and forget them.
> 
> I’m *sick* of thinking about a gold bag so short term, I’ll wear my Boy a few more times to see how I really feel
> 
> I’ll also just buy a cute, inexpensive, run around gold bag so I can wear my gold jewelry more while I figure this out - perhaps this Marc Jacobs. I’m not familiar with the brand but presume the bag will hold up long enough for me to make a thoughtful decision on a forever(ish) bag.
> View attachment 5365155
> View attachment 5365156
> 
> _Or_, I may try a new brand like these.  I question the Versace quality for the price (anyone have insight?). But, it’s more quilting with both and I’d rather just not. Restrained design would be a palate cleanser.
> 
> View attachment 5365157
> View attachment 5365158
> View attachment 5365160
> View attachment 5365185
> 
> I learned the same thing when I did first aid training years ago and was horrified. However, the laws in the US are a mess because it’s different by state. In my state, people are protected by the “Good Samaritan” law. So, unless you are grossly negligent or willfully harmful, you cannot be sued. In contrast, in some other states, you can be sued if you don’t render assistance. I can’t imagine the gall of someone suing because you tried to help but people can be evil.
> 
> Because, I’d want help, I’d do my best to help whenever I could without putting myself in obvious, grave peril - like running into a collapsing, burning building, etc.  My other no-go is anything that’s dangerous to me as a woman. I wouldn’t pick up a hitchhiker, help someone lying in a dark alley (not sure why I’d be in an alley) or try to stop an attack. But, I’d certainly call for help and try to stay somewhere safe nearby til help arrived. All of this is so hypothetical though. I’ve never been in a situation where anyone has needed help.
> 
> But, I truly admire first responders. I don’t have the temperament or the bravery to do what they do. Wonderful curation to enjoy beauty as well as functionality!
> That hand painted Gucci always steals the show. If I come by to visit, it may go missing.
> 
> ————-
> I had some good news today. I’d purchased a Dior bracelet on ebay and it never arrived. It was marked delivered then the tracking showed it going back to the seller because of insufficient address.
> 
> I reached out to the seller to see what could be done and they refused to respond. I filed a case which bizarrely was decided in the seller’s favor because at some point in the item’s journey it was marked delivered - doesn’t matter that tracking showed it going back. Once it showed delivered to the seller, I reached out again - silence. So, I filed a claim with PayPal and they just refunded my money!
> 
> Why in the world would a seller with good feedback go dead silent and steal my money???  What is wrong with people??


I have no idea what is going on with your seller but I'm glad you got your money back. The fact that you might not have is scary.

We live a great time for helping people. When I had my accident, my phone went flying. DH was too flustered to even think about calling for help. A bystander called for us. A few weeks ago we witnessed a horrible accident right in front of us. Someone ran a red light and was broadsided - his pickup truck went flying through the air and flipped at least twice not more than 5 feet from us as we sat in our car before landing upside down near the curb. When I called 911, they asked if I was calling about the accident and told me they already knew about it. Other people on the scene had also called. A few minutes later, the emergency service called me back to make sure everything was under control. Amazingly, no one was actually hurt. The car that ran into the truck was pancaked in front, and the driver of the upside down truck needed help getting out but he didn't have a scratch on him. He was out of the truck before emergency aid got there.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5365192
> 
> I missed posting my black bags last week since my week was very hectic.  Will try to post my black bags some other time.  Here is my one gray bag:  Miss Dior in gray lambskin.  It has the prettiest blush pink leather interior (kind of similar to the color of the tube of cream).  It's also a bit lighter gray in real life, but I just can't seem to capture the exact shade in my pictures.


This is a lovely color! The pink interior sounds gorgeous.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> 95% of the time my experience with preloved has been smooth. This was just frustrating! I didn’t like having to fight for my money when the independent tracking clearly showed I never had the bracelet in my possession.
> 
> I will say this, however, delivery people are getting very sloppy. They didn’t bother getting my signature on the last 3 signature required packages I received. One was shoved in my mailbox. One left on my porch and the third just handed to me. I asked about the signature in the last case and the driver just waived me off as they ran back to their truck.
> 
> Re: color of gold. Ideally my new bag would be light gold with deep gold hardware like my Boy and the mini flap I’m returning. But, I’m wondering if I can work with the deeper gold since gold jewelry is deep. Not trying to match. Just saying it may work. I have gold shoes in both light and dark so, again, a combo for the bag is preferred on the rare occasion I’d coordinate bag and shoes.


One day two different delivery services delivered my packages to someone else in my neighborhood, and I received one package for someone who lived on a street with the same name but in a completely different part of town. I would never have been able to find it without Google directions. It was meat so it had to be delivered quickly.

I would want to see those golds IRL to make sure they aren't too gaudy or flashy IRL.


----------



## Sparkletastic

coffee2go said:


> Wait, did I get it right, you guys consider “taupe” as a grey? I’ve also thought to put it under “brown bags”, so haven’t posted anything since I don’t have any grey bag now…


I consider taupe to be more of a beige and would put it with browns but it depends on the shade. Also, the showcase is for fun so we make up rules as we go.  


DME said:


> I only have one gray bag for this week (and no gray SLGs): Hermès Birkin 30, Etain, Togo, PHW. It looks really dark in the photo, but it’s actually lighter in person. I had wanted a Birkin for over two decades and finally got this one at the end of March last year when we were in Las Vegas. My maternal grandmother passed away earlier that month and I found out just before we left that she had bequeathed a bit of money to each of her six grandchildren. While this purchase was already in the works, the amount of money she left me was almost enough to cover the price of the bag, so I like to think of this as being “from her”, if you will. She and my paternal grandmother were both big into bags and diamonds, and I always say I got my love of both from them.
> 
> Gray is a color I’ve been more and more drawn to lately, so I’m hopeful to pick up another gray bag, or a gray SLG, soon.
> 
> View attachment 5365269


Truly beautiful. Especially the way you have it styled. 


whateve said:


> I would want to see those golds IRL to make sure they aren't too gaudy or flashy IRL.


You read my mind. I was looking up return policies for the various stores that sell them. Gold can get to be too much for me very quickly which is why I can never find a gold bag. Bad 80’s / 90’s flashbacks.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

880 said:


> What a lovely story and wonderful way to remember your grandmother! Am sure she would have loved it! Hugs



This is actually the third such similar story I have. The first two are from when my uncle passed back in early 2017. He was not married and had no children. His estate was divided among five charities, but his surviving nieces and nephews were the beneficiaries of his life insurance policy. (There were 11 of us total, but only nine who survived him.) When the first disbursement came in, I was already planning on a  Ballon Bleu de Cartier watch, so “used” some of the money to make the purchase. When the second disbursement came in, I was already planning on a Van Cleef Sweet Alhambra bracelet (to match my Alhambra pendant) and “used” money from it for that purchase. Although all of these purchases were in the works, I love being able to look at these pieces and remember my departed relatives. My uncle wasn’t into jewelry (like my grandmother was into bags) and we weren’t close, but he was always kind and giving, right up until the end, so I like having these reminders of him.


----------



## 880

DME said:


> This is actually the third such similar story I have. The first two are from when my uncle passed back in early 2017. He was not married and had no children. His estate was divided among five charities, but his surviving nieces and nephews were the beneficiaries of his life insurance policy. (There were 11 of us total, but only nine who survived him.) When the first disbursement came in, I was already planning on a  Ballon Bleu de Cartier watch, so “used” some of the money to make the purchase. When the second disbursement came in, I was already planning on a Van Cleef Sweet Alhambra bracelet (to match my Alhambra pendant) and “used” money from it for that purchase. Although all of these purchases were in the works, I love being able to look at these pieces and remember my departed relatives. My uncle wasn’t into jewelry (like my grandmother was into bags) and we weren’t close, but he was always kind and giving, right up until the end, so I like having these reminders of him.


This is so nice! You are very fortunate!


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> I can never wrap my head around how some people can be so nasty. Like everyone else have said, you're a hero. If I or a loved one was ever in the situation as the teenager, I would hope that I have someone like you nearby. The world can be a little bleak, and that's why people like you make it a better place.
> 
> Thank you @Katinahat! The Fendi is my favourite grey bag too, it's hard to capture in the photo but the leather is very thick, chewy and robust. An absolute dream leather, I baby her a lot as this Fendi line can get very expensive and I don't think I can afford another one! Thankfully I got this from another sweet tpfer at a very great price
> 
> Thank you! I can't believe I got into the colour grey so late. Such a versatile colour with so much character.
> 
> Your Massai and Bolide are my favourite ones that I've seen of this style
> 
> Thank you! Can you see that I'm a total hobo girl?
> 
> I didn't know that taupe is considered grey too. I was going to include it in the brown week, but since everyone else is including it for this week, here's mine! The Row Wander:
> View attachment 5365260


Wow! Gorgeous! The Row uses beautiful leather.


----------



## JenJBS

coffee2go said:


> Wait, did I get it right, you guys consider “taupe” as a grey? I’ve also thought to put it under “brown bags”, so haven’t posted anything since I don’t have any grey bag now…



I'd say it can go under whichever you prefer. Some taupe seem more grey, and some more brown, imo.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ll also just buy a cute, inexpensive, run around gold bag so I can wear my gold jewelry more while I figure this out



I wanted to respond to this  

 I tend not to wear the placeholder bag compromises. I also wear my gold jewelry every day bc of cost per wear. Until 2021, I wore WG for decades (matched with bag PHW) bc YG was my mom. In 2021, my DH and my jeweler mentioned that YG was more flattering on my skin tone and more youthful, and I was like, why didn’t you guys say something like 20 years ago.

So, I just started to mix bag HW and YG jewelry. Now I find that it works with my style, but it took a lot of adjustment. (I also don’t usually mix HW within a piece of jewelry — bc it reminds me of two tone Rolexes from the 1980s. (I recall the 1980s as this horrible mash up of the preppy handbook and punk and high heels and bad perms).  I do have one two tone watch, but I rarely wear it.

So this is a long way of saying, unitl you find your c9mpromise bag or forever gold bag, why not take this time and try the mix. Again, I didn’t mix until just last year (in 2008, when I decided to go all PHW, it was a Herculean effort to rehome chanel and h bags bc they were the wrong HW. But still easier and cheaper  back then, than today. 
hugs


----------



## lill_canele

DME said:


> So it’s funny. I may not have come up with that name had it not been for the fact that I’ve been going through all of my bag paperwork and putting it with their respective bags. (Do any of you do this? How do your store your bag paperwork?) I was going through the Coach tags last weekend and remember coming across the one for this briefcase, so it was top of mind.
> 
> It is definitely heavy, but oh so classic Coach!



I’m  a little sloppy when it comes to bag paperwork/recipes/authenticity cards. I have a file box for the current year and then a larger file box of previous years.
For the current year it stores all of my luxury purchases paperwork, bills, tax papers, insurance paperwork, my dogs papers, and any home or car-related paper work.

My luxury purchase paperwork is organized mainly by brand. I will have a folder of a bunch of brands that I don’t buy much from. But there’s always a section for my most frequent purchases like Burberry or YSL. But it’s not just bags, it’s pretty much everything grouped together. I kind of just throw them all in and they just sit there. Tbh, I don’t think I’ve had to look through them to find something for one reason or another in the past couple years or so. Lucky lol


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Grey Bags*
> 
> Grey is a color I feel I should wear more often. But, for some reason, I don’t.
> 
> *2016:*
> • Chanel pearly grey lambskin m/l classic flap w/dark silver hw.
> • Jimmy Choo large Biker Bag in grey sueded leather
> 
> I loved the JC - the leather felt so soft and shmushy. But it was a black hole and had to go.
> View attachment 5364739
> 
> 
> *2022:*
> I kept the Chanel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …and over the years and added its big sister:
> 
> • Gunmetal grey lambskin jumbo single classic flap with Bijoux chain and shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364740


Beautiful lambskin flaps.  I am having a hard time picking which one I love more -- perhaps the pearly medium one?  It's very close though -- the dark grey jumbo is also gorgeous!


More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


Love all your gray bags, and most especially your Bolide.  Such a lovely, classic bag!


DME said:


> I only have one gray bag for this week (and no gray SLGs): Hermès Birkin 30, Etain, Togo, PHW. It looks really dark in the photo, but it’s actually lighter in person. I had wanted a Birkin for over two decades and finally got this one at the end of March last year when we were in Las Vegas. My maternal grandmother passed away earlier that month and I found out just before we left that she had bequeathed a bit of money to each of her six grandchildren. While this purchase was already in the works, the amount of money she left me was almost enough to cover the price of the bag, so I like to think of this as being “from her”, if you will. She and my paternal grandmother were both big into bags and diamonds, and I always say I got my love of both from them.
> 
> Gray is a color I’ve been more and more drawn to lately, so I’m hopeful to pick up another gray bag, or a gray SLG, soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365269


Love the story and what a gorgeous bag!  I like the pink against the gray!


whateve said:


> This is a lovely color! The pink interior sounds gorgeous.


Thank you!  I would never have thought to pair gray with blush pink before, but the interior of the bag gave me the idea to pair this gray bag with a pale pink cardigan, and I really like the combination.


----------



## lill_canele

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I've been really quiet lately as a result of school and a truthfully horrendous experience a few days ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus. I understand that not everyone knows first aid but the bare minimum is not to be malicious... why does that feel like too much to ask?
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm much too soft-hearted for this world.Once the paramedics came I started to cry. Thankfully the pre-teen is okay. I've been trying to be kind to myself. The world is looking a little bleak right now, you guys.
> 
> Happy Spring and I hope you guys are killing it.



I’m sorry that you had to go through something like that.
Regardless of how you did it, your intentions and your actions did no direct harm to the pre-teen and therefore, I really don’t see anything wrong with what you did.

We all make choices in this world. You chose to help. The person who decided to lecture you clearly did not.

That reminds me when I was in college and I saw a student get his by a car. Literally everyone froze, staring. I was the only person who went to help the student. I make sure he was relatively okay and helped him get off the road, I told the driver to move her car to stop blocking traffic, I notified my advisor who called the police who later came to ask me questions. Fortunately, no one came up to me to criticize me. I was more surprised that no one else came to help. And I was just a student who just started to volunteer in the emergency room, I pretty much knew no protocols for first aid (besides CPR).

So, to you, I say, good job. Your actions define you as a selfless individual who is willing to help. You made a choice that most people do not make, due to their fear of involvement, backlash, potential injury or consequences. And that is very brave.

Also, just because a person says that he or she knows better or knows more than you, tbh, means very little to me.
They may just say they know or think that they know better. Even if they know better in theory, that’s pretty useless in real life.
When it comes down to it, actions speak louder than words. Sounds like all bark and no bite. Don’t let that person get to you, it’s not worth your time


----------



## Vintage Leather

coffee2go said:


> Wait, did I get it right, you guys consider “taupe” as a grey? I’ve also thought to put it under “brown bags”, so haven’t posted anything since I don’t have any grey bag now…



I tend to think of grey as either a “warm grey” with brown undertones, or “cool grey” with blue undertones.

Shadow violet can fall under the dark tone cool grey, and buff titanium/grey titanium is a light tone warm grey. (And yes, Daniel Smith is my favorite paint maker)

So  all depends on your personal comfort level. Do you wear them like a brown or like a light neutral?


----------



## hotgalaxy

DME said:


> I only have one gray bag for this week (and no gray SLGs): Hermès Birkin 30, Etain, Togo, PHW. It looks really dark in the photo, but it’s actually lighter in person. I had wanted a Birkin for over two decades and finally got this one at the end of March last year when we were in Las Vegas. My maternal grandmother passed away earlier that month and I found out just before we left that she had bequeathed a bit of money to each of her six grandchildren. While this purchase was already in the works, the amount of money she left me was almost enough to cover the price of the bag, so I like to think of this as being “from her”, if you will. She and my paternal grandmother were both big into bags and diamonds, and I always say I got my love of both from them.
> 
> Gray is a color I’ve been more and more drawn to lately, so I’m hopeful to pick up another gray bag, or a gray SLG, soon.
> 
> View attachment 5365269


How wonderful, what a lovely story behind this beauty. Enjoy your new bag and sweet memories.


----------



## afroken

coffee2go said:


> Wait, did I get it right, you guys consider “taupe” as a grey? I’ve also thought to put it under “brown bags”, so haven’t posted anything since I don’t have any grey bag now…





880 said:


> @afroken , @coffee2go , taupe is considered gray?


I think I saw a Hermes etoupe sometime before I posted my taupe bag and I’ve always thought of etoupe as taupe  that being said, agree with everyone that there are so many different tones of taupe. I think mine probably leans more cream or brown.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous! The Row uses beautiful leather.


Thank you @BowieFan1971 , so glad to see you back! The Row is one of my favourite brands and their leathers are spectacular. Whenever I see a bag from The Row at good price I don’t usually pass it up since they retail very high, but their quality and craftsmanship is top-tier. Their style is right up my alley too: under-the-radar, hobos made of thick leather gathered by a simple closure or hardware, casual and comfortable 


lill_canele said:


> I’m sorry that you had to go through something like that.
> Regardless of how you did it, your intentions and your actions did no direct harm to the pre-teen and therefore, I really don’t see anything wrong with what you did.
> 
> We all make choices in this world. You chose to help. The person who decided to lecture you clearly did not.
> 
> That reminds me when I was in college and I saw a student get his by a car. Literally everyone froze, staring. I was the only person who went to help the student. I make sure he was relatively okay and helped him get off the road, I told the driver to move her car to stop blocking traffic, I notified my advisor who called the police who later came to ask me questions. Fortunately, no one came up to me to criticize me. I was more surprised that no one else came to help. And I was just a student who just started to volunteer in the emergency room, I pretty much knew no protocols for first aid (besides CPR).
> 
> So, to you, I say, good job. Your actions define you as a selfless individual who is willing to help. You made a choice that most people do not make, due to their fear of involvement, backlash, potential injury or consequences. And that is very brave.
> 
> Also, just because a person says that he or she knows better or knows more than you, tbh, means very little to me.
> They may just say they know or think that they know better. Even if they know better in theory, that’s pretty useless in real life.
> When it comes down to it, actions speak louder than words. Sounds like all bark and no bite. Don’t let that person get to you, it’s not worth your time


This is so well said!!


----------



## hotgalaxy

afroken said:


> I can never wrap my head around how some people can be so nasty. Like everyone else have said, you're a hero. If I or a loved one was ever in the situation as the teenager, I would hope that I have someone like you nearby. The world can be a little bleak, and that's why people like you make it a better place.
> 
> Thank you @Katinahat! The Fendi is my favourite grey bag too, it's hard to capture in the photo but the leather is very thick, chewy and robust. An absolute dream leather, I baby her a lot as this Fendi line can get very expensive and I don't think I can afford another one! Thankfully I got this from another sweet tpfer at a very great price
> 
> Thank you! I can't believe I got into the colour grey so late. Such a versatile colour with so much character.
> 
> Your Massai and Bolide are my favourite ones that I've seen of this style
> 
> Thank you! Can you see that I'm a total hobo girl?
> 
> I didn't know that taupe is considered grey too. I was going to include it in the brown week, but since everyone else is including it for this week, here's mine! The Row Wander:
> View attachment 5365260


I have seen that the lining is in suede, can you please tell me is the bag heavy?  I have weight issues!!! LOL


----------



## afroken

hotgalaxy said:


> I have seen that the lining is in suede, can you please tell me is the bag heavy?  I have weight issues!!! LOL


Do you mean the Fendi Anna Selleria? Omg yes. Being someone who’s also sensitive to weight, I think this is probably my heaviest bag. It’s 2 lbs empty, which is probably acceptable to many people, but is the heaviest I can take.


----------



## hotgalaxy

afroken said:


> Do you mean the Fendi Anna Selleria? Omg yes. Being someone who’s also sensitive to weight, I think this is probably my heaviest bag. It’s 2 lbs empty, which is probably acceptable to many people, but is the heaviest I can take.


My mistake, I am asking the weight of the Row Wander bag.


----------



## hotgalaxy

Sharing my little grey Balenciaga Pom Pon. 
A Very old and much loved bag.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## afroken

hotgalaxy said:


> My mistake, I am asking the weight of the Row Wander bag.


That one is very light! I walk a lot and I had no problem wearing it for a long time. I can weigh it for you tomorrow if you like.


----------



## hotgalaxy

afroken said:


> That one is very light! I walk a lot and I had no problem wearing it for a long time. I can weigh it for you tomorrow if you like.


That'd be great, thanks.


----------



## whateve

hotgalaxy said:


> Sharing my little grey Balenciaga Pom Pon.
> A Very old and much loved bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365503


I love it! I have it in bleu mineral. Your definition of "old" is a lot different from mine! My mini pom pon is from 2013, I have bags from the 1960s!


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> I wanted to respond to this
> 
> I tend not to wear the placeholder bag compromises. I also wear my gold jewelry every day bc of cost per wear. Until 2021, I wore WG for decades (matched with bag PHW) bc YG was my mom. In 2021, my DH and my jeweler mentioned that YG was more flattering on my skin tone and more youthful, and I was like, why didn’t you guys say something like 20 years ago.
> 
> So, I just started to mix bag HW and YG jewelry. Now I find that it works with my style, but it took a lot of adjustment. (I also don’t usually mix HW within a piece of jewelry — bc it reminds me of two tone Rolexes from the 1980s. (I recall the 1980s as this horrible mash up of the preppy handbook and punk and high heels and bad perms).  I do have one two tone watch, but I rarely wear it.
> 
> So this is a long way of saying, unitl you find your c9mpromise bag or forever gold bag, why not take this time and try the mix. Again, I didn’t mix until just last year (in 2008, when I decided to go all PHW, it was a Herculean effort to rehome chanel and h bags bc they were the wrong HW. But still easier and cheaper  back then, than today.
> hugs


Thanks for sharing your thought process. I also don’t wear compromise bags. But, this purchase wouldn’t fall in that category. I am not buying bag x because for some reason I won’t buy bag y that I really want.  I’m buying a bag that will help me better utilize my jewelry wardrobe til I find my perfect bag for this usage. That’s very different because I’m not pining for something and mentally resisting what I have. 

Also, I know lots of people love mixing jewelry and hardware. I just don’t like it even a little bit. It feels  like wearing miss matched socks. And, I have the same impressions of those duo tone Rolexes and 80’s style. Let’s not forget the massive shoulder pads. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful lambskin flaps.  I am having a hard time picking which one I love more -- perhaps the pearly medium one?  It's very close though -- the dark grey jumbo is also gorgeous!
> 
> Love all your gray bags, and most especially your Bolide.  Such a lovely, classic bag!
> 
> Love the story and what a gorgeous bag!  I like the pink against the gray!
> 
> Thank you!  I would never have thought to pair gray with blush pink before, but the interior of the bag gave me the idea to pair this gray bag with a pale pink cardigan, and I really like the combination.


Thank you for the compliment!  I have to say, I use the med. pearly grey much more than the  jumbo because it’s “breezier” to wear and the bijoux chain on the jumbo is actually quite noisy.


----------



## whateve

I don't have any bags that I define as true gray anymore. I've been thinking I could use a true gray bag. I like grays that lean towards blue rather than brown.

Technically I still own this bag but my daughter has had it for several years.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I have this bag but I consider it to be silver metallic rather than gray. It's been a part of my collection longer than any of my other bags. I've had it since 2011.




Then I have this kate spade taupe bag I got last year. I never thought I would own a taupe bag but I like the purple tones in this one.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Great description and welcome!! Please join in more often.
> I looooooove the shape of this clutch.
> Max Mara Whitney Twinsies! Although I have the large black for a work tote.
> I really like that little Lanvin!
> I loved Venice. It was like being in a picture postcard. And the people were so kind.
> I grew up on preloved items so I don’t have an ick factor. I love diving into a vintage/ resale store. It’s the only shopping I really love!  I just don’t ever buy undergarments or intimates (eeewww!!) and always THOROUGHLY clean everything including handbags. The few times I’ve bought pre-owned shoes, they were unworn. I still cleaned and disinfected them.
> Ooohmigoodness!
> I went to a small private all girls school. So, we love seeing each other when we have reunions. There really isn’t a sense of competition even though we now live varied lives.
> You articulated what was bouncing in the back of my mind that I couldn’t quite grasp. It does have a chastity belt / forced imprisonment feel. I just prefer my diamond bracelets. I was interested for a minute but they seem a bit too “everywhere”.
> They are going to put this on my headstone.  I do not understand why anyone pays full price when there is an alternative.
> 
> —————
> 
> Recall, I bought a second far less expensive bag (a fixer upper) the same day I bought the gold Chanel mini? It came today and following the disappointment with the mini, I opened the box with trepidation.
> 
> Well, yay!!! I am *so* happy with it. It’s the quirky little bag I was hoping it would be!! And, it’s in pristine condition!  I have to make the changes I have planned. But, it will be totally adorbs when I’m done. More to come!


I am so happy the second bag worked out. I wore the bright blue bag the other day and it was so comfortable, that I search for a new one in black. It is no longer made. I found one and it is being shipped but she shipped it in a bag. I hope it is at least padded so the base does not warp. Very Nice seller but coming from the other side of the world in a bag freaks me out. It's already on it's way so can't do anything about it.


----------



## dcooney4

I consider taupe in the brown family but I have seen ones that have grey mixed in. I think here it is whatever you want it to be because we enjoy seeing all the bags.


----------



## coffee2go

Going out for a walk yesterday with this little beauty made me realize I should take out this bag more often! Love how low key it is and “if you know you know” vibe, I even was complimented by a SA at Corso Como 10, and they don’t even sell any MaxMara! He just said “What a lovely Whitney bag”, when I was entering the store  

Some luxury YouTubers are discussing the fact that “it-bags” were ruined my social media, the hype quickly dies out and every it-bag pushed by brands feels outdated in a matter of a few weeks, if not days already. Or that an it-bag can ruin an outfit, as with logo mania and overdone design, it draws too much attention to the bag, not adding anything to the outfit. I feel like this Whitney bag is quite the opposite, it wasn’t pushed that much on social media, maybe only when it was just realized and still you don’t see it much on social media, but the bag became a classic one for Maxmara. It never draws too much attention, but complements the outfit.


----------



## 880

@coffee2go , I totally agree re it bags ruining an outfit. But, I regret not keeping my miu miu coffer so I could wear it mow. (I had bought at its height, then was too embarrassed  to be such a slave to fashion as to wear it back then, so sadly gave it, a Fendi selleria and a few others to my moms assistant)



Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for sharing your thought process. I also don’t wear compromise bags. But, this purchase wouldn’t fall in that category. I am not buying bag x because for some reason I won’t buy bag y that I really want.  I’m buying a bag that will help me better utilize my jewelry wardrobe til I find my perfect bag for this usage. That’s very different because I’m not pining for something and mentally resisting what I have.
> 
> Also, I know lots of people love mixing jewelry and hardware. I just don’t like it even a little bit. It feels  like wearing miss matched socks. And, I have the same impressions of those duo tone Rolexes and 80’s style. Let’s not forget the massive shoulder pads. Thank you for the compliment!  I have to say, I use the med. pearly grey much more than the  jumbo because it’s “breezier” to wear and the bijoux chain on the jumbo is actually quite noisy.



Your logic makes total sense  I just have a different (beat up, slightly grunge, mismatched) aesthetic, (with some major exceptions, like boucle and fur)  so it surprised me that I have this current dislike of the chanel 19 on me. (Then I realized it’s bc the 19 mixes it’s hardware within the same piece, like a two tone Rolex 

I was actually also curious re the possible causes of the deflation of your perforated mini , bc I certainly used to own lamb skin chanel bags that didn’t have deflated quilts, even after years of use. (in my first chanel RTW years, 2001-8, before my first SA left, I wore a lot of chanel bags). In fact, my very first lamb skin chanel bag, a gift from my mom in 1989? 1990?  Had no deflation. Of course the perforation could encourage deflation, but even so, i ran a search

1. some TPFers stated that chanel injected the quilts with something that gradually deflated over time (im not sure I buy this bc  seems prone to uneven deflation (also bc it made me think of breast implants

2. the thicker older lambskin didn’t deflate as much (that made me think of jowls on older people and dogs where thicker skin sometimes makes sagging more noticeable

3. a post by member @ironic578 who is a chanel expert. with respect to jumbos, she said older ones have an extra seam that prevented or minimized deflation (IMO that seemed -no pun intended- most likely). This made sense to me bc my first bag was a curved trapezoidal zip top with dog tag for 440 USD, so I’m thinking must have had a reinforced seamed edge along the zipper.

4.  on the heart chanel bag thread, someone unfavorably compared it to a Polly pocket toy bags for kids. I googled PP and observed that the toy bags don’t have any microscopic flaws or deflation. I was only joking at the time, but I do really think it would greatly amuse my SA if I wandered in wearing one someday. If the pp only had a reissue chain, I would buy one as my sole piece of ironic clothing that also would be pink


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> I only have one gray bag for this week (and no gray SLGs): Hermès Birkin 30, Etain, Togo, PHW. It looks really dark in the photo, but it’s actually lighter in person. I had wanted a Birkin for over two decades and finally got this one at the end of March last year when we were in Las Vegas. My maternal grandmother passed away earlier that month and I found out just before we left that she had bequeathed a bit of money to each of her six grandchildren. While this purchase was already in the works, the amount of money she left me was almost enough to cover the price of the bag, so I like to think of this as being “from her”, if you will. She and my paternal grandmother were both big into bags and diamonds, and I always say I got my love of both from them.
> 
> Gray is a color I’ve been more and more drawn to lately, so I’m hopeful to pick up another gray bag, or a gray SLG, soon.
> 
> View attachment 5365269



That's a lovely way to remember her


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @coffee2go , I totally agree re it bags ruining an outfit. But, I regret not keeping my miu miu coffer so I could wear it mow. (I had bought at its height, then was too embarrassed  to be such a slave to fashion as to wear it back then, so sadly gave it, a Fendi selleria and a few others to my moms assistant)
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic makes total sense  I just have a different (beat up, slightly grunge, mismatched) aesthetic, (with some major exceptions, like boucle and fur)  so it surprised me that I have this current dislike of the chanel 19 on me. (Then I realized it’s bc the 19 mixes it’s hardware within the same piece, like a two tone Rolex
> 
> I was actually also curious re the possible causes of the deflation of your perforated mini , bc I certainly used to own lamb skin chanel bags that didn’t have deflated quilts, even after years of use. (in my first chanel RTW years, 2001-8, before my first SA left, I wore a lot of chanel bags). In fact, my very first lamb skin chanel bag, a gift from my mom in 1989? 1990?  Had no deflation. Of course the perforation could encourage deflation, but even so, i ran a search
> 
> 1. some TPFers stated that chanel injected the quilts with something that gradually deflated over time (im not sure I buy this bc  seems prone to uneven deflation (also bc it made me think of breast implants
> 
> 2. the thicker older lambskin didn’t deflate as much (that made me think of jowls on older people and dogs where thicker skin sometimes makes sagging more noticeable
> 
> 3. a post by member @ironic578 who is a chanel expert. with respect to jumbos, she said older ones have an extra seam that prevented or minimized deflation (IMO that seemed -no pun intended- most likely). This made sense to me bc my first bag was a curved trapezoidal zip top with dog tag for 440 USD, so I’m thinking must have had a reinforced seamed edge along the zipper.
> 
> 4.  on the heart chanel bag thread, someone unfavorably compared it to a Polly pocket toy bags for kids. I googled PP and observed that the toy bags don’t have any microscopic flaws or deflation. I was only joking at the time, but I do really think it would greatly amuse my SA if I wandered in wearing one someday. If the pp only had a reissue chain, I would buy one as my sole piece of ironic clothing that also would be pink



off to Polly Pocket


----------



## Sparkletastic

coffee2go said:


> Going out for a walk yesterday with this little beauty made me realize I should take out this bag more often! Love how low key it is and “if you know you know” vibe, I even was complimented by a SA at Corso Como 10, and they don’t even sell any MaxMara! He just said “What a lovely Whitney bag”, when I was entering the store
> 
> Some luxury YouTubers are discussing the fact that “it-bags” were ruined my social media, the hype quickly dies out and every it-bag pushed by brands feels outdated in a matter of a few weeks, if not days already. Or that an it-bag can ruin an outfit, as with logo mania and overdone design, it draws too much attention to the bag, not adding anything to the outfit. I feel like this Whitney bag is quite the opposite, it wasn’t pushed that much on social media, maybe only when it was just realized and still you don’t see it much on social media, but the bag became a classic one for Maxmara. It never draws too much attention, but complements the outfit.


I’m so glad you wore your Whitney. I like mine for the same reasons - discreet style.

And, I completely agree about the pox of the influencers. Their incessant yammering about a bag just wears us all out. The bag quickly feels overexposed and tired. And, I say this as someone who doesn’t follow any influencers. Their “content” leaks into our lives no matter how some of us try to avoid it. I’d love for the age of the influencer to end.


880 said:


> @coffee2go , I totally agree re it bags ruining an outfit. But, I regret not keeping my miu miu coffer so I could wear it mow. (I had bought at its height, then was too embarrassed  to be such a slave to fashion as to wear it back then, so sadly gave it, a Fendi selleria and a few others to my moms assistant)
> 
> Your logic makes total sense  I just have a different (beat up, slightly grunge, mismatched) aesthetic, (with some major exceptions, like boucle and fur)  so it surprised me that I have this current dislike of the chanel 19 on me. (Then I realized it’s bc the 19 mixes it’s hardware within the same piece, like a two tone Rolex
> 
> I was actually also curious re the possible causes of the deflation of your perforated mini , bc I certainly used to own lamb skin chanel bags that didn’t have deflated quilts, even after years of use. (in my first chanel RTW years, 2001-8, before my first SA left, I wore a lot of chanel bags). In fact, my very first lamb skin chanel bag, a gift from my mom in 1989? 1990?  Had no deflation. Of course the perforation could encourage deflation, but even so, i ran a search
> 
> 1. some TPFers stated that chanel injected the quilts with something that gradually deflated over time (im not sure I buy this bc  seems prone to uneven deflation (also bc it made me think of breast implants
> 
> 2. the thicker older lambskin didn’t deflate as much (that made me think of jowls on older people and dogs where thicker skin sometimes makes sagging more noticeable
> 
> 3. a post by member @ironic578 who is a chanel expert. with respect to jumbos, she said older ones have an extra seam that prevented or minimized deflation (IMO that seemed -no pun intended- most likely). This made sense to me bc my first bag was a curved trapezoidal zip top with dog tag for 440 USD, so I’m thinking must have had a reinforced seamed edge along the zipper.
> 
> 4.  on the heart chanel bag thread, someone unfavorably compared it to a Polly pocket toy bags for kids. I googled PP and observed that the toy bags don’t have any microscopic flaws or deflation. I was only joking at the time, but I do really think it would greatly amuse my SA if I wandered in wearing one someday. If the pp only had a reissue chain, I would buy one as my sole piece of ironic clothing that also would be pink


Great insight on the crumpled flap! Thanks! But, whatever the cause, it’s going back.  I will say none of my other bags have deflated even a little but, then, most _are_ jumbo flaps soooo… hmmm.

I have a love / hate with the new Chanel heart bag.  I love the feminine novelty of it but as much as I adore a pink, sparkly Hello Kitty style spirit in cakes, notebooks ink pens or other trifles, I don’t want to look like Hello Kitty.  So, the bag is a little juvenile looking for me. I also don’t like the large pocket on the front.

Heart shaped items often struggle with looking childish and twee which is the major reason heart shaped diamonds are a bargain per carat compared to other cuts.

———
Update: The company, Retyche, gave me no hassles on the return of the gold bag and is sending DSL to pick up on Wed. I’m glad their return policy was easy but, I wouldn’t buy from them again (this was the first time) because it’s common sense to me that a seller would ALWAYS ship these expensive, crushable items in a box.


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5365192
> 
> I missed posting my black bags last week since my week was very hectic.  Will try to post my black bags some other time.  Here is my one gray bag:  Miss Dior in gray lambskin.  It has the prettiest blush pink leather interior (kind of similar to the color of the tube of cream).  It's also a bit lighter gray in real life, but I just can't seem to capture the exact shade in my pictures.


This is a beautiful gray bag and I love that it has a pink interior. Pink and grey are a lovely combination. If you can manage to photograph it sometime I’d love to see it!


Sparkletastic said:


> 95% of the time my experience with preloved has been smooth. This was just frustrating! I didn’t like having to fight for my money when the independent tracking clearly showed I never had the bracelet in my possession.
> 
> I will say this, however, delivery people are getting very sloppy. They didn’t bother getting my signature on the last 3 signature required packages I received. One was shoved in my mailbox. One left on my porch and the third just handed to me. I asked about the signature in the last case and the driver just waived me off as they ran back to their truck.
> 
> Re: color of gold. Ideally my new bag would be light gold with deep gold hardware like my Boy and the mini flap I’m returning. But, I’m wondering if I can work with the deeper gold since gold jewelry is deep. Not trying to match. Just saying it may work. I have gold shoes in both light and dark so, again, a combo for the bag is preferred on the rare occasion I’d coordinate bag and shoes.


Yes, I agree about delivery. Good luck deciding on that gold. 


VintageAndVino said:


> I have that exact Bayswater in Mole! Isn’t it wonderful? It’s my work bag too, so it sat idle for most of the last 2 years, but I’m so happy that it is getting out and about again! It’s the perfect bag to serve as your spark.


Ooo, bag twins! It’s elegant isn’t it. I’m glad you are back using it! 


DME said:


> I only have one gray bag for this week (and no gray SLGs): Hermès Birkin 30, Etain, Togo, PHW. It looks really dark in the photo, but it’s actually lighter in person. I had wanted a Birkin for over two decades and finally got this one at the end of March last year when we were in Las Vegas. My maternal grandmother passed away earlier that month and I found out just before we left that she had bequeathed a bit of money to each of her six grandchildren. While this purchase was already in the works, the amount of money she left me was almost enough to cover the price of the bag, so I like to think of this as being “from her”, if you will. She and my paternal grandmother were both big into bags and diamonds, and I always say I got my love of both from them.
> 
> Gray is a color I’ve been more and more drawn to lately, so I’m hopeful to pick up another gray bag, or a gray SLG, soon.
> 
> View attachment 5365269


Of course! Why would you need any other grey when you have this exquisite bag! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> This small 50ies bag is the only one I own that could be considered grey.
> 
> View attachment 5365276
> 
> 
> I love that it came in an old posh underwear box.
> 
> Now I´m trying to picture the lady who bought this bag and wore salmon coloured panties called "Lieselotte".


 A lovely bag and a wonderful and funny story! 


Paris Girl said:


> I totally get the Mulberry thing. Love the classic styles! Your bag will bring you many joyful years of use.  I haven’t posted any of the weekly bag colors but maybe I’ll do gray this week.


Mulberry fans unite! I’d love to see some of yours. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> If we are including taupe under gray, I will go ahead and post my Pochette Metis in turtledove.  I was originally going to include it in brown bag week.  I need to also take a pic of my taupe Henri Bendel but the light is not great today.  Perhaps tomorrow.
> View attachment 5365294
> 
> @Katinahat, the black jacket in the picture is also from Joules (sorry it's kind of bunched up in the picture).  It has a woodland pattern on it and if you look closely, you will see a fox and birds as part of the pattern on the jacket.


I can see the pattern! It’s lovely. The colours are so pretty. And your bag is beautiful too. Looks like a really attractive but functional style. 


880 said:


> I wanted to respond to this
> 
> I tend not to wear the placeholder bag compromises. I also wear my gold jewelry every day bc of cost per wear. Until 2021, I wore WG for decades (matched with bag PHW) bc YG was my mom. In 2021, my DH and my jeweler mentioned that YG was more flattering on my skin tone and more youthful, and I was like, why didn’t you guys say something like 20 years ago.
> 
> So, I just started to mix bag HW and YG jewelry. Now I find that it works with my style, but it took a lot of adjustment. (I also don’t usually mix HW within a piece of jewelry — bc it reminds me of two tone Rolexes from the 1980s. (I recall the 1980s as this horrible mash up of the preppy handbook and punk and high heels and bad perms).  I do have one two tone watch, but I rarely wear it.
> 
> So this is a long way of saying, unitl you find your c9mpromise bag or forever gold bag, why not take this time and try the mix. Again, I didn’t mix until just last year (in 2008, when I decided to go all PHW, it was a Herculean effort to rehome chanel and h bags bc they were the wrong HW. But still easier and cheaper  back then, than today.
> hugs


I used to only like GHW because my jewellery is all YG and be slightly disappointed by SHW. However I eventually realised I like SHW and it’s the colour of the bag that dictates that for me now. Some colours work better with SHW than GHW. I now don’t worry too much about coordinating my jewellery and bag choice . 


hotgalaxy said:


> Sharing my little grey Balenciaga Pom Pon.
> A Very old and much loved bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365503


This is cute! 


whateve said:


> I don't have any bags that I define as true gray anymore. I've been thinking I could use a true gray bag. I like grays that lean towards blue rather than brown.
> 
> Technically I still own this bag but my daughter has had it for several years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365534
> 
> 
> I have this bag but I consider it to be silver metallic rather than gray. It's been a part of my collection longer than any of my other bags. I've had it since 2011.
> 
> View attachment 5365535
> 
> 
> Then I have this kate spade taupe bag I got last year. I never thought I would own a taupe bag but I like the purple tones in this one.
> 
> View attachment 5365540


Really lovely greys. I like the Coach your daughter has very much.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> *95% of the time my experience with preloved has been smooth.* This was just frustrating! I didn’t like having to fight for my money when the independent tracking clearly showed I never had the bracelet in my possession.
> 
> I will say this, however, *delivery people are getting very sloppy.* They didn’t bother getting my signature on the last 3 signature required packages I received. One was shoved in my mailbox. One left on my porch and the third just handed to me. I asked about the signature in the last case and the driver just waived me off as they ran back to their truck.
> 
> Re: color of gold. Ideally my new bag would be light gold with deep gold hardware like my Boy and the mini flap I’m returning. But, I’m wondering if I can work with the deeper gold since gold jewelry is deep. Not trying to match. Just saying it may work. I have gold shoes in both light and dark so, again, a combo for the bag is preferred on the rare occasion I’d coordinate bag and shoes.



I agree on both points. 
As someone who buys a lot of preloved my bad experiences fortunately have been very little. 
Usually people are reliable and friendly and the goods are as described. 
In case of problems most sellers act fair. 

Last week I received 4 vintage dresses from a reseller I´ve bought from many times before and who unfortunately is now in the process of closing down their ebay shop. One of them was yuck- really dirty on the inside. I asked for a return. She immediately replied, apologised, explained she was in a hurry and did not check properly. The dress had been lent to a photo production beforehand and obviously returned dirty. She gave me a full refund and told me to keep the dress and try whether I can use it for anything. 

Re sloppy delivery people I had a real gem - not!- today. A rigid plastic A4 ring binder from amazon arrived in a paper envelop which the delivery person had forcefully folded down the middle and rammed into our mailbox. WTF??? We were home. Amazon promised a free replacement and told me to throw out the damamged binder. I´m fuming. Finding this one took me over an hour of wading through amazon listings. My boy had very clear ideas which type and colour he wanted...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

lill_canele said:


> I’m  a little sloppy when it comes to bag paperwork/recipes/authenticity cards. I have a file box for the current year and then a larger file box of previous years.
> For the current year it stores all of my luxury purchases paperwork, bills, tax papers, insurance paperwork, my dogs papers, and any home or car-related paper work.
> 
> My luxury purchase paperwork is organized mainly by brand. I will have a folder of a bunch of brands that I don’t buy much from. But there’s always a section for my most frequent purchases like Burberry or YSL. But it’s not just bags, it’s pretty much everything grouped together. I kind of just throw them all in and they just sit there. Tbh, I don’t think I’ve had to look through them to find something for one reason or another in the past couple years or so. Lucky lol



This does not sound too sloppy to me!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Somebody asked to see pics of the black/floral velvet dress I'm sure I'm boring you all with. I don't normally post pics of anything I'm not keeping/isn't mine so that's why I didn't post pics.

I'll try it on again tomorrow and decide then.

I went shopping with a friend yesterday (with my Hermes Double Sens Etain side out) and we went into shops I hardly ever bother with anymore (just because I've been disappointed with materials and how they wear in the past)  I tried on a mini dress from Zara in a S and it fit really well except  bit tight under and top of the arms. I was thinking how nice it looked, pleasantly surprised, maybe....etc It took my 20 minutes to get it off, I was actually quite panicked at one point, and I literally looked like I'd been dragged through a hedge backwards once off. That was a NO .


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> Also, I know lots of people love mixing jewelry and hardware. I just don’t like it even a little bit. It feels like wearing miss matched socks. And, I have the same impressions of those duo tone Rolexes and 80’s style. Let’s not forget the massive shoulder pads.


And again I second you. Mixing gold and silver makes me nervous and looks wrong to me. My 24-7 jewellery is silver, so I usually do not want any clothing item, bag or even shoes with GHW. There are only few exemptions and I´m always aware of the mismatch. 

Re the 80ies style I disagree, though... shoulderpads do actually suit me well- both in 40ies and 80ies clothes.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I think I finally found a cardholder that could work for me. 
It closes with a popper, so the cards in both sides of the fold are not out in the open plus it has a lanyard so the risk of losing a small Item like this is smaller. 
This was an eBay steal at 1,50€. The brand is Braun Büffel, a company that still claims only to produce in Germany.


----------



## Jereni

Working on catching up…



coffee2go said:


> Finally got time to take out my bags for the “Color week bag showcase”!
> 
> One can never have enough black bags, my picks:
> - YSL shopping tote bag
> - Chloe C bag in small size
> - Lanvin hobo bag
> - Fendi woc (she loves to go to the opera, so usually she’s my go-to opera bag)
> 
> Missing from the picture my Maxmara Whitney bag in medium size as I exchanged it with my mom for her smaller Whitney in brown color… the medium one was too heavy for me
> 
> If one can see a pattern, I definitely prefer GH for a black bag, or no hardware (like YSL tote or MaxMara Whitney)
> 
> View attachment 5364112
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364113



Love this pic of your black bags with GHW!!! So luxe looking. 



Paris Girl said:


> @880   My mom makes brooches and necklaces from recycled jewelry. She’s been doing it for 30 years. Here are a few.



These brooches are AMAZING!!!



Sparkletastic said:


> I just prefer my diamond bracelets. I was interested for a minute but they seem a bit too “everywhere”.
> They are going to put this on my headstone.  I do not understand why anyone pays full price when there is an alternative.
> 
> —————
> 
> Recall, I bought a second far less expensive bag (a fixer upper) the same day I bought the gold Chanel mini? It came today and following the disappointment with the mini, I opened the box with trepidation.
> 
> Well, yay!!! I am *so* happy with it. It’s the quirky little bag I was hoping it would be!! And, it’s in pristine condition!  I have to make the changes I have planned. But, it will be totally adorbs when I’m done. More to come!



I feel like I recall you offering me some advice on tennis bracelets a few pages back, was that you? Would love to see pics of your bracelets. I am still not at the point of going for the tennis bracelet but I do want to get another dainty bracelet to stack with sometI have and I need inspiration!



Sunshine mama said:


> My March stats:
> 
> I sold 2 bags for more than I paid for these bags!
> 
> So I initially got a preloved HTF bag(gucci), but the quality didn't match the description so I returned the bag.
> Then I got 3 bags(fendi, fendi, mulberry), but I will be returning 1 fendi bag due to quality issues, so basically back to the original number of bags I sold. So yay me, I didn't increase the number of bags I have in my collection.
> On top of that,  I was able to get these 2 bags at great prices!!! Both bags turn out to be 40% off current retail.
> So with my purse math, my savings from these 2 bags plus the money left over from my sales mean that I could get another bag!



That’s awesome on your stats!!! You can DEFINITELY get another new bag lol!



More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case



Omg what a perfectly classic collection of greys. Your Bolide is amazing. 



Katinahat said:


> My greys. Just two.
> View attachment 5365170
> 
> My first ever premium bag. Bayswater in Mole Grey with SHW. Bought by DH at Heathrow on his way home after a conference in 2015. I carried it constantly to work for several years. I thought this would be a once in a lifetime purchase but it sparked a love and the rest is history!
> View attachment 5365171
> 
> The other is my Coach Tearose Dinky. This time an anniversary gift from DH in 2018. The shade is called Heather and Ive photographed it both ways so you can see the grey base colour under the tearose. It was the tearose that DH knew I liked but I think he chose the colour well. The chain is removable to carry it as a clutch which I like.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365177
> View attachment 5365176



Love these grays! Gray with gold hw is just the best, I love the contrast. 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5365192
> 
> I missed posting my black bags last week since my week was very hectic.  Will try to post my black bags some other time.  Here is my one gray bag:  Miss Dior in gray lambskin.  It has the prettiest blush pink leather interior (kind of similar to the color of the tube of cream).  It's also a bit lighter gray in real life, but I just can't seem to capture the exact shade in my pictures.



The tone of gray on this bag is EVERYTHING. This would be like my dream gray.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This is one of my 2 gray bags that I have in my collection. 
It's an Alexander Wang Chastity Sling bag.
I don't even know what the current situation is regarding all the accusations he received, but I just can't get rid of this cool bag.


----------



## Jereni

afroken said:


> I didn't know that taupe is considered grey too. I was going to include it in the brown week, but since everyone else is including it for this week, here's mine! The Row Wander:
> View attachment 5365260



Love this Row tote! I too usually post my taupe bags in brown week… I wouldn’t mind if we earmarked a week just for taupe but I’m biased. It’s my favorite neutral.



Purses & Perfumes said:


> I would never have thought to pair gray with blush pink before, but the interior of the bag gave me the idea to pair this gray bag with a pale pink cardigan, and I really like the combination.



Oh yas most definitely. Light pink and grey is a wonderful color combination. 

I also love yellow and gray, or peach and gray.



Katinahat said:


> I used to only like GHW because my jewellery is all YG and be slightly disappointed by SHW. However I eventually realised I like SHW and it’s the colour of the bag that dictates that for me now. Some colours work better with SHW than GHW. I now don’t worry too much about coordinating my jewellery and bag choice .
> 
> This is cute!
> 
> Really lovely greys. I like the Coach your daughter has very much.



Agreed. I do tend to prefer gold hardware but it’s really all about the color and texture of the bag, and the color and finish of the hardware. At one point I had a vivid rouge pink Chanel WOC with shiny ruthenium hardware and that was awesome.

Likewise, I love the silver hardware on my mint green Celine belt bag because it seems like such a graceful, ‘spring’ combo.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> If they give you a store credit for an exchange, they will give you the current price for your bag. So that should help.



Delayed reply, but thanks for this note. I’d be highly surprised tho, because when I went in to do the exchange, I actually heard the SA and manager debate amongst themselves for a hot minute about whether I owed the the difference since the bag price is higher now. 

To come full circle on this story however - I went in last weekend to talk to LV and they actually DID still carry the same bag thank GOD. There was a brief ridiculous moment where they refused to hold the bag for me for 24 hrs so I could go get the other pieces of the original bag and come back to do the exchange (again  I simply cannot believe how bad the CS is). But fortunately they had more than one in stock so I decided not to push it.

So, yay!…? I now have a functioning multi-pochette again. Phew. I’m hoping this whole thing doesn’t ruin wearing the bag for me as I did really love it originally.


----------



## coffee2go

As the color week bag showcase suggests, gray is the color of the week, yet, I don’t have any gray bag aside a nylon travel bag, it should be from Le Pliage collection by Longchamp. I currently don’t have the photo of it, as I just washed it (I must admit for the first time! the bag must be filthy at this point ahah, it’s one of the bags that I used a lot throughout the years, as the wear on the corners suggests). Anyway, I would say that gray is not my favorite color of choice for a bag, especially if it’s too light. Should I find a charcoal bag I like, that probably would be much easier to fit my wardrobe. When it comes to taupe, both my Celine cabas bags lean somewhere in between gray and beige, so I struggle to put it into “gray” category. However, as one of the PFers suggested, we’re doing this just for fun, so find attached my lovely Celine cabas bags, one is Folded cabas, the other is Phantom cabas, both in small size. I’m very surprised that the larger one don’t get that much use for now, as it’s really a big bag, the biggest bag I have, and since I’m mostly WFH, I don’t bring that much stuff with me when going out. However, with constant price increases, I’m ok with letting it stay in my wardrobe and wait for the right occasion, even if it might take a while

The other smaller one is my favorite bag to run some errands, my hand always leans towards it. On the downside, it’s not a great travel bag, since it doesn’t have any zip, not even a zip pocket. So it’s my “home” bag.

Also this made me realize, once you start to have over 10 bags in your collection, it’s great to have variety, some bags are great travel companions, some are just great bags to have to wear while “at home”, some love to “go out” (a nice dinner out, a night at the theater, a party), while other are all about “work and no play”


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Delayed reply, but thanks for this note. I’d be highly surprised tho, because when I went in to do the exchange, I actually heard the SA and manager debate amongst themselves for a hot minute about whether I owed the the difference since the bag price is higher now.
> 
> To come full circle on this story however - I went in last weekend to talk to LV and they actually DID still carry the same bag thank GOD. There was a brief ridiculous moment where they refused to hold the bag for me for 24 hrs so I could go get the other pieces of the original bag and come back to do the exchange (again  I simply cannot believe how bad the CS is). But fortunately they had more than one in stock so I decided not to push it.
> 
> So, yay!…? I now have a functioning multi-pochette again. Phew. I’m hoping this whole thing doesn’t ruin wearing the bag for me as I did really love it originally.
> 
> View attachment 5366080


I can't believe the customer no service!!!
But I'm so glad that everything worked out for you! And don't let the CA ruin your lovely bag wearing experience.  I mean, what did the bag do, right?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I don't have any bags that I define as true gray anymore. I've been thinking I could use a true gray bag. I like grays that lean towards blue rather than brown.
> 
> Technically I still own this bag but my daughter has had it for several years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365534
> 
> 
> I have this bag but I consider it to be silver metallic rather than gray. It's been a part of my collection longer than any of my other bags. I've had it since 2011.
> 
> View attachment 5365535
> 
> 
> Then I have this kate spade taupe bag I got last year. I never thought I would own a taupe bag but I like the purple tones in this one.
> 
> View attachment 5365540


I thought your Kate Spade was lavender in color.  It doesn't look taupe on my computer screen.  I often find that some gray bags take on a lavender hue in certain photographs, maybe due to the lighting.  Very pretty bags!


Katinahat said:


> This is a beautiful gray bag and I love that it has a pink interior. Pink and grey are a lovely combination. If you can manage to photograph it sometime I’d love to see it!
> 
> I can see the pattern! It’s lovely. The colours are so pretty. And your bag is beautiful too. Looks like a really attractive but functional style.


Thank you for the kind words.  I will try to take a picture of the interior when we have a non-cloudy day here soon.


Jereni said:


> Delayed reply, but thanks for this note. I’d be highly surprised tho, because when I went in to do the exchange, I actually heard the SA and manager debate amongst themselves for a hot minute about whether I owed the the difference since the bag price is higher now.
> 
> To come full circle on this story however - I went in last weekend to talk to LV and they actually DID still carry the same bag thank GOD. There was a brief ridiculous moment where they refused to hold the bag for me for 24 hrs so I could go get the other pieces of the original bag and come back to do the exchange (again  I simply cannot believe how bad the CS is). But fortunately they had more than one in stock so I decided not to push it.
> 
> So, yay!…? I now have a functioning multi-pochette again. Phew. I’m hoping this whole thing doesn’t ruin wearing the bag for me as I did really love it originally.
> 
> View attachment 5366080


So glad to hear that the exchange worked out!  Enjoy your bag and hopefully the memories of the customer service will fade.

Thank you for the gray bag compliments.  I have never tried yellow with gray, and must do so.  I mostly wear my gray bag with dark blue or white but am going to try it out with a few other colors and outfits.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Somebody asked to see pics of the black/floral velvet dress I'm sure I'm boring you all with. I don't normally post pics of anything I'm not keeping/isn't mine so that's why I didn't post pics.
> 
> I'll try it on again tomorrow and decide then.
> 
> I went shopping with a friend yesterday (with my Hermes Double Sens Etain side out) and we went into shops I hardly ever bother with anymore (just because I've been disappointed with materials and how they wear in the past)  I tried on a mini dress from Zara in a S and it fit really well except  bit tight under and top of the arms. I was thinking how nice it looked, pleasantly surprised, maybe....etc It took my 20 minutes to get it off, I was actually quite panicked at one point, and I literally looked like I'd been dragged through a hedge backwards once off. That was a NO .


This has happened to me with jeans that are tight in the ankle. I can't get them back off over my foot and I get so worried I'm going to have to call in an SA to help me. I'd die from embarrassment!


----------



## afroken

hotgalaxy said:


> That'd be great, thanks.


1.3 lbs!


Jereni said:


> Love this Row tote! I too usually post my taupe bags in brown week… I wouldn’t mind if we earmarked a week just for taupe but I’m biased. It’s my favorite neutral.


Thank you! I’m pleasantly surprised at how much I love taupe. Being a dark colour bag girl, I’ve always thought taupe was too light. I hesitated about getting this bag but once I did, I finally discovered why it’s such a beloved neutral.

I also have the black version! I love talking about my Row bags 




whateve said:


> This has happened to me with jeans that are tight in the ankle. I can't get them back off over my foot and I get so worried I'm going to have to call in an SA to help me. I'd die from embarrassment!


A year into covid, I struggled to fit into my jeans from pre-pandemic. I was sad for a hot minute but then decided that I loved my favourite desserts too much.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Somebody asked to see pics of the black/floral velvet dress I'm sure I'm boring you all with. I don't normally post pics of anything I'm not keeping/isn't mine so that's why I didn't post pics.
> 
> I'll try it on again tomorrow and decide then.
> 
> I went shopping with a friend yesterday (with my Hermes Double Sens Etain side out) and we went into shops I hardly ever bother with anymore (just because I've been disappointed with materials and how they wear in the past)  I tried on a mini dress from Zara in a S and it fit really well except  bit tight under and top of the arms. I was thinking how nice it looked, pleasantly surprised, maybe....etc It took my 20 minutes to get it off, I was actually quite panicked at one point, and I literally looked like I'd been dragged through a hedge backwards once off. That was a NO .



I try to relax my shoulders (so they don’t feel like I’m about to dislocate them); lift the hem of the dress up (this gives one hope) and try to do a bent over wiggle with gravity to let the dress turn inside out and inch it off. At some point sometimes I can raise my arms to pull, but that isn’t always the case.

i actually looked into buying a metallic pink Polly pocket quilted heart bag. I would actually wear it. It’s sold out everywhere and selling for over double the list price.

@Jereni , hope you’ve gotten some rest and glad the LV bag was replaced. It’s very very nice, unlike LV CS.


----------



## Paris Girl

afroken said:


> 1.3 lbs!
> 
> Thank you! I’m pleasantly surprised at how much I love taupe. Being a dark colour bag girl, I’ve always thought taupe was too light. I hesitated about getting this bag but once I did, I finally discovered why it’s such a beloved neutral.
> 
> I also have the black version! I love talking about my Row bags
> View attachment 5366166
> 
> 
> A year into covid, I struggled to fit into my jeans from pre-pandemic. I was sad for a hot minute but then decided that I loved my favourite desserts too much.


Classy, simple, and elegant!


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> 1.3 lbs!
> 
> Thank you! I’m pleasantly surprised at how much I love taupe. Being a dark colour bag girl, I’ve always thought taupe was too light. I hesitated about getting this bag but once I did, I finally discovered why it’s such a beloved neutral.
> 
> I also have the black version! I love talking about my Row bags
> View attachment 5366166
> 
> 
> A year into covid, I struggled to fit into my jeans from pre-pandemic. I was sad for a hot minute but then decided that I loved my favourite desserts too much.


I love the clean lines that let you focus on the beautiful leather.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> This has happened to me with jeans that are tight in the ankle. I can't get them back off over my foot and I get so worried I'm going to have to call in an SA to help me. I'd die from embarrassment!


So funny!!!
It's a good thing that these extreme loose jeans are in fashion!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> This is one of my 2 gray bags that I have in my collection.
> It's an Alexander Wang Chastity Sling bag.
> I don't even know what the current situation is regarding all the accusations he received, but I just can't get rid of this cool bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366068



My advice is don't look, just enjoy the bag. The bag is so stunning, don't let anyone ruin it for you. 9/10 these products are not designed by the CD themselves but just lock into an overarching vision anyway. 

I love my JG era Dior and John Galliano things I already own (I only have a Saddle now). But I know I will never knowingly buy something from him or a company he heads-up. All the excuses and strategic resurrection with interviews on YT cannot make me, the money in my pocket is my only power with any of these people. He still has a KBE (equivalent of a British Knighthood) which IMO should have been returned if he had a conscience. He literally just launched into a racist rant against some of the people who had _most _helped him become who he was/is. I don't agree with cancelling or cancel culture but I can do what I want with my money and my things already bought. I wear my JG/JG era Dior and I would never part with them but I can't abide racism (or double standards). Same thing when I read Ossie Clark's diary (cult favourite British Designer) I know it was supposed to be a different time but no, I kept a couple of pieces and sold the rest.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I try to relax my shoulders (so they don’t feel like I’m about to dislocate them); lift the hem of the dress up (this gives one hope) and try to do a bent over wiggle with gravity to let the dress turn inside out and inch it off. At some point sometimes I can raise my arms to pull, but that isn’t always the case.
> 
> i actually looked into buying a metallic pink Polly pocket quilted heart bag. I would actually wear it. It’s sold out everywhere and selling for over double the list price.
> 
> @Jereni , hope you’ve gotten some rest and glad the LV bag was replaced. It’s very very nice, unlike LV CS.



Similar technique LOL, and I'm very flexible too

It was literally 1mm by 1mm - funny now but  at the time


----------



## baghabitz34

Just caught up. Missed posting my black bags, will post later this week/ weekend. But here are the grays:


MCM Sarah hobo, MJ tote bag in gray flannel/felt, and Priscilla ordered from Mirta site.


----------



## baghabitz34

For those who have issues with purse interiors being black holes, you might want to try a purse light.


Inexpensive, lightweight & makes it so much easier to find your things.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Just caught up. Missed posting my black bags, will post later this week/ weekend. But here are the grays:
> View attachment 5366819
> 
> MCM Sarah hobo, MJ tote bag in gray flannel/felt, and Priscilla ordered from Mirta site.


Beautiful Bags!


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful Bags!


Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

Oh my goodness! My 1st ever Mulberry.
Introducing my cute Mini Alexa!
I love it soooo much!
It is the sweetest color!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! My 1st ever Mulberry.
> Introducing my cute Mini Alexa!
> I love it soooo much!
> It is the sweetest color!!!
> View attachment 5368075
> View attachment 5368077



That color!       Cute design! Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> That color!       Cute design! Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


Thank you.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! My 1st ever Mulberry.
> Introducing my cute Mini Alexa!
> I love it soooo much!
> It is the sweetest color!!!
> View attachment 5368075
> View attachment 5368077


Such a pretty color.   Perfect for spring (and other seasons too).  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Very classic greys, absolutely gorgeous all


Thank you papertiger!  


papertiger said:


> Greys:
> 
> Gucci Large hand-painted BTH
> "           "     Grey-blue BTH
> Gucci Animalier Bright
> Hermes Etain Maxi DS
> MJ green-grey Messenger (officially DHs but sometimes use it)
> BV Gunmetal Cervo intreccio hobo
> Titti Dell' Acqua croc and glazed lamb vintage grey mini bag


Beautiful grey collection!


Cordeliere said:


> I think your Bolide is the prettiest one I have ever seen.
> 
> How do you like your Massai?   I lust for a 31 in Argile or GT or whatever the lighter color is.  I worry that the bottom would sag but your seems very level.   Got any info to share on what it is like to carry?


Thank you Cordeliere! The Massai Cut is stuffed with air pillows in the photo, and would likely slouch with regular items in it. It’s an easy shoulder carry bag, and is lies close to the body/moulds to the body. There’s a long strap and a short strap. I only use the short strap. I like Argile and GT. Keep in mind it is a large bag. I use a pouch to be able to find epwhat I’m looking for.


Katinahat said:


> I loved you original collection but the bags you’ve added bring much more diversity of styles. The Chanel is a beautiful colour.


Thank you Katinahat!


Katinahat said:


> My greys. Just two.
> View attachment 5365170
> 
> My first ever premium bag. Bayswater in Mole Grey with SHW. Bought by DH at Heathrow on his way home after a conference in 2015. I carried it constantly to work for several years. I thought this would be a once in a lifetime purchase but it sparked a love and the rest is history!
> View attachment 5365171
> 
> The other is my Coach Tearose Dinky. This time an anniversary gift from DH in 2018. The shade is called Heather and Ive photographed it both ways so you can see the grey base colour under the tearose. It was the tearose that DH knew I liked but I think he chose the colour well. The chain is removable to carry it as a clutch which I like.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365177
> View attachment 5365176


Lovely grey bags!


Sparkletastic said:


> Wonderful curation to enjoy beauty as well as functionality!
> 
> ————-
> I had some good news today. I’d purchased a Dior bracelet on ebay and it never arrived. It was marked delivered then the tracking showed it going back to the seller because of insufficient address.
> 
> I reached out to the seller to see what could be done and they refused to respond. I filed a case which bizarrely was decided in the seller’s favor because at some point in the item’s journey it was marked delivered - doesn’t matter that tracking showed it going back. Once it showed delivered to the seller, I reached out again - silence. So, I filed a claim with PayPal and they just refunded my money!
> 
> Why in the world would a seller with good feedback go dead silent and steal my money???  What is wrong with people??


Thank you Sparkletastic.
I am sorry you had to endure a terrible seller.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5365192
> 
> I missed posting my black bags last week since my week was very hectic.  Will try to post my black bags some other time.  Here is my one gray bag:  Miss Dior in gray lambskin.  It has the prettiest blush pink leather interior (kind of similar to the color of the tube of cream).  It's also a bit lighter gray in real life, but I just can't seem to capture the exact shade in my pictures.


I am a total fan of your grey Dior!


----------



## More bags

Sunshine mama said:


> What a lovely collection!


Thank you so much Sunshine mama.


afroken said:


> Your Massai and Bolide are my favourite ones that I've seen of this style
> 
> Thank you! Can you see that I'm a total hobo girl?
> 
> I didn't know that taupe is considered grey too. I was going to include it in the brown week, but since everyone else is including it for this week, here's mine! The Row Wander:
> View attachment 5365260


Thank you afroken.
I like your Row bag! Great looking leather!


DME said:


> I only have one gray bag for this week (and no gray SLGs): Hermès Birkin 30, Etain, Togo, PHW. It looks really dark in the photo, but it’s actually lighter in person. I had wanted a Birkin for over two decades and finally got this one at the end of March last year when we were in Las Vegas. My maternal grandmother passed away earlier that month and I found out just before we left that she had bequeathed a bit of money to each of her six grandchildren. While this purchase was already in the works, the amount of money she left me was almost enough to cover the price of the bag, so I like to think of this as being “from her”, if you will. She and my paternal grandmother were both big into bags and diamonds, and I always say I got my love of both from them.
> 
> Gray is a color I’ve been more and more drawn to lately, so I’m hopeful to pick up another gray bag, or a gray SLG, soon.
> 
> View attachment 5365269


Gorgeous bag, and lovely story/tribute to your grandmother.
Also, wonderful classic jewelry ”from” your uncle.


cowgirlsboots said:


> This small 50ies bag is the only one I own that could be considered grey.
> 
> View attachment 5365276
> 
> 
> I love that it came in an old posh underwear box.
> 
> Now I´m trying to picture the lady who bought this bag and wore salmon coloured panties called "Lieselotte".


Posh bag and sassy underwear imagery!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> If we are including taupe under gray, I will go ahead and post my Pochette Metis in turtledove.  I was originally going to include it in brown bag week.  I need to also take a pic of my taupe Henri Bendel but the light is not great today.  Perhaps tomorrow.
> View attachment 5365294
> 
> @Katinahat, the black jacket in the picture is also from Joules (sorry it's kind of bunched up in the picture).  It has a woodland pattern on it and if you look closely, you will see a fox and birds as part of the pattern on the jacket.


Great looking PM, Turtledove is so pretty!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Love all your gray bags, and most especially your Bolide.  Such a lovely, classic bag!


Thank you!


hotgalaxy said:


> Sharing my little grey Balenciaga Pom Pon.
> A Very old and much loved bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365503


Pretty Pom Pom!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I don't have any bags that I define as true gray anymore. I've been thinking I could use a true gray bag. I like grays that lean towards blue rather than brown.
> 
> Technically I still own this bag but my daughter has had it for several years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365534
> 
> 
> I have this bag but I consider it to be silver metallic rather than gray. It's been a part of my collection longer than any of my other bags. I've had it since 2011.
> 
> View attachment 5365535
> 
> 
> Then I have this kate spade taupe bag I got last year. I never thought I would own a taupe bag but I like the purple tones in this one.
> 
> View attachment 5365540


Pretty grey bags, the Coach is my favourite.


cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5366044
> 
> I think I finally found a cardholder that could work for me.
> It closes with a popper, so the cards in both sides of the fold are not out in the open plus it has a lanyard so the risk of losing a small Item like this is smaller.
> This was an eBay steal at 1,50€. The brand is Braun Büffel, a company that still claims only to produce in Germany.


Love the colour!


Jereni said:


> Omg what a perfectly classic collection of greys. Your Bolide is amazing.


Thank you Jereni!
I am glad you got your LV MP replaced.


Sunshine mama said:


> This is one of my 2 gray bags that I have in my collection.
> It's an Alexander Wang Chastity Sling bag.
> I don't even know what the current situation is regarding all the accusations he received, but I just can't get rid of this cool bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366068


Cool bag!


coffee2go said:


> As the color week bag showcase suggests, gray is the color of the week, yet, I don’t have any gray bag aside a nylon travel bag, it should be from Le Pliage collection by Longchamp. I currently don’t have the photo of it, as I just washed it (I must admit for the first time! the bag must be filthy at this point ahah, it’s one of the bags that I used a lot throughout the years, as the wear on the corners suggests). Anyway, I would say that gray is not my favorite color of choice for a bag, especially if it’s too light. Should I find a charcoal bag I like, that probably would be much easier to fit my wardrobe. When it comes to taupe, both my Celine cabas bags lean somewhere in between gray and beige, so I struggle to put it into “gray” category. However, as one of the PFers suggested, we’re doing this just for fun, so find attached my lovely Celine cabas bags, one is Folded cabas, the other is Phantom cabas, both in small size. I’m very surprised that the larger one don’t get that much use for now, as it’s really a big bag, the biggest bag I have, and since I’m mostly WFH, I don’t bring that much stuff with me when going out. However, with constant price increases, I’m ok with letting it stay in my wardrobe and wait for the right occasion, even if it might take a while
> 
> The other smaller one is my favorite bag to run some errands, my hand always leans towards it. On the downside, it’s not a great travel bag, since it doesn’t have any zip, not even a zip pocket. So it’s my “home” bag.
> 
> Also this made me realize, once you start to have over 10 bags in your collection, it’s great to have variety, some bags are great travel companions, some are just great bags to have to wear while “at home”, some love to “go out” (a nice dinner out, a night at the theater, a party), while other are all about “work and no play”
> 
> View attachment 5366077


Love your Celine grey bags.


afroken said:


> 1.3 lbs!
> 
> Thank you! I’m pleasantly surprised at how much I love taupe. Being a dark colour bag girl, I’ve always thought taupe was too light. I hesitated about getting this bag but once I did, I finally discovered why it’s such a beloved neutral.
> 
> I also have the black version! I love talking about my Row bags
> View attachment 5366166
> 
> 
> A year into covid, I struggled to fit into my jeans from pre-pandemic. I was sad for a hot minute but then decided that I loved my favourite desserts too much.


Gorgeous in black!


880 said:


> I try to relax my shoulders (so they don’t feel like I’m about to dislocate them); lift the hem of the dress up (this gives one hope) and try to do a bent over wiggle with gravity to let the dress turn inside out and inch it off. At some point sometimes I can raise my arms to pull, but that isn’t always the case.


I could imagine the uncomfortable twisting and pulling, well described, I was right there with you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Just caught up. Missed posting my black bags, will post later this week/ weekend. But here are the grays:
> View attachment 5366819
> 
> MCM Sarah hobo, MJ tote bag in gray flannel/felt, and Priscilla ordered from Mirta site.


Great grey bags. Tell us about your Priscilla bag, please.


Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! My 1st ever Mulberry.
> Introducing my cute Mini Alexa!
> I love it soooo much!
> It is the sweetest color!!!
> View attachment 5368075
> View attachment 5368077


Perfect spring pink! Congratulations.


----------



## Sparkletastic

_Two happy bag things today :_

• The gold Chanel was picked up and is on it’s way back.
• I sold one of the 2 bags I have up for sale for a little more than I paid for it.

_One scary bag thing today :_

• I realized I’m “down” to 24 bags.

This is *not* the direction I wanted to go. I’m in thoughtful build and diversify mode - not cut back mode. I can only say this in the safe space of tPF - I do not have enough bags for the variety I want. My sweet spot is 30-35 bags (not counting any novelty bags). 

This makes the buy demon start to scootch around in my head. I absolutely need to stay off all shopping sites and consider what I truly want / need to add so I don’t fall prey to an impulse purchase. 

_Anyone else have a specific number / tight numerical range that you know is most comfortable for your collection? What is it and how did you decide on that number?_


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! My 1st ever Mulberry.
> Introducing my cute Mini Alexa!
> I love it soooo much!
> It is the sweetest color!!!
> View attachment 5368075
> View attachment 5368077


What a sweet pink


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> _Two happy bag things today :_
> 
> • The gold Chanel was picked up and is on it’s way back.
> • I sold one of the 2 bags I have up for sale for a little more than I paid for it.
> 
> _One scary bag thing today :_
> 
> • I realized I’m “down” to 24 bags.
> 
> This is *not* the direction I wanted to go. I’m in thoughtful build and diversify mode - not cut back mode. I can only say this in the safe space of tPF - I do not have enough bags for the variety I want. My sweet spot is 30-35 bags (not counting any novelty bags).
> 
> This makes the buy demon start to scootch around in my head. I absolutely need to stay off all shopping sites and consider what I truly want / need to add so I don’t fall prey to an impulse purchase.
> 
> _Anyone else have a specific number / tight numerical range for your collection that you know is most comfortable for your collection? What is it and how did you decide on that number?_


No specific number, but I only really count the premier designers (i kind of slide the others by


i did see a chocolate bar chanel gold bag on Brandoff for under 3K, but the gold looked warmer toned than your perforated Cf


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> _Two happy bag things today :_
> 
> • The gold Chanel was picked up and is on it’s way back.
> • I sold one of the 2 bags I have up for sale for a little more than I paid for it.
> 
> _One scary bag thing today :_
> 
> • I realized I’m “down” to 24 bags.
> 
> This is *not* the direction I wanted to go. I’m in thoughtful build and diversify mode - not cut back mode. I can only say this in the safe space of tPF - I do not have enough bags for the variety I want. My sweet spot is 30-35 bags (not counting any novelty bags).
> 
> This makes the buy demon start to scootch around in my head. I absolutely need to stay off all shopping sites and consider what I truly want / need to add so I don’t fall prey to an impulse purchase.
> 
> _Anyone else have a specific number / tight numerical range that you know is most comfortable for your collection? What is it and how did you decide on that number?_


For me 24 would be the ideal number. Assuming I carry each bag the same length of time, each bag would be carried 1/2 a month each year. When you think about it that way, it seems like they hardly get used at all. Maybe 12 would make more sense. It's been years since I've had a reasonable number.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> For me 24 would be the ideal number. Assuming I carry each bag the same length of time, each bag would be carried 1/2 a month each year. When you think about it that way, it seems like they hardly get used at all. Maybe 12 would make more sense. It's been years since I've had a reasonable number.


My (non Covid) expectation is I’ll use a bag a min of 6x / yr. Special occasion bags are exempt from this rule. Simple math would suggest I could have approx. 60 handbags. But, some bags are perfect to wear and will get 20-50 uses a year.  So, my ideal # has to be under 60.

Then in experiencing and experimenting with bag counts from 150 on down I’ve realized that under 28-ish bags I get “itchy” for variety and get tired of carrying some frequently used bags.

Over 40 and it starts to really bug me that everything isn’t getting used. Plus, unlike many on tPF, I don’t have a dedicated purse room. So, over 40-ish and I can’t properly display / store my bags in my closet which irritates me too.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! My 1st ever Mulberry.
> Introducing my cute Mini Alexa!
> I love it soooo much!
> It is the sweetest color!!!
> View attachment 5368075
> View attachment 5368077



 

The colour is so special with the ghw - it's an Alexa, such a cute combo, basically if Spring was a bag


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> _Two happy bag things today :_
> 
> • The gold Chanel was picked up and is on it’s way back.
> • I sold one of the 2 bags I have up for sale for a little more than I paid for it.
> 
> _One scary bag thing today :_
> 
> • I realized I’m “down” to 24 bags.
> 
> This is *not* the direction I wanted to go. I’m in thoughtful build and diversify mode - not cut back mode. I can only say this in the safe space of tPF - I do not have enough bags for the variety I want. My sweet spot is 30-35 bags (not counting any novelty bags).
> 
> This makes the buy demon start to scootch around in my head. I absolutely need to stay off all shopping sites and consider what I truly want / need to add so I don’t fall prey to an impulse purchase.
> 
> _Anyone else have a specific number / tight numerical range that you know is most comfortable for your collection? What is it and how did you decide on that number?_



It's complicated. No number overall. I like a range of bags (including travel) different brands for their different aesthetic. Ther're a few repeats in different colours/sizes/variations e.g Gucci's BTH.  

I would buy more of my favourite styles and make room for them no matter what but I am extremely fussy even about these. H Bolide, Plume or Gucci BTH, if different to ones I have. It wouldn't have to be something that typically gets a lot of love on tpf, something like the right colour H Bolide Secret just for example, for me much more 'me' than a mini Bolide 1923.

I don't really want to go over 15 Hermes bags and that's what I have already. These range from shopping, work, evening, best, travel so all eventualities. I could just live with these 15 - but sometimes I want something completely different. For all Hermes marketing wit, my H bags are quite serious, even when they're bright green.
Happy with my BV collection at 5 (could be 6) laid-back stealthy Italian minimalism
Same number Chanel, unapologetic and French
I'd need to make a list of my Guccis, I expect between 40-50. I've only once made a mistake with a Gucci but now my niece loves it (Small Jackie, I defiantly prefer the earlier Bouvier). From 2016-22 I bought 2 bags. Gucci's are 'flash' and sometimes so am I.
Other bags are/could be negotiable

As you know I take out only 8-10 at a time and the rest are waiting for the next round. Slightly over this season at 12, so I guess that would be a number I could live with if I needed to.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! My 1st ever Mulberry.
> Introducing my cute Mini Alexa!
> I love it soooo much!
> It is the sweetest color!!!
> View attachment 5368075
> View attachment 5368077


Congratulations! That's a very sweet bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> _Two happy bag things today :_
> 
> • The gold Chanel was picked up and is on it’s way back.
> • I sold one of the 2 bags I have up for sale for a little more than I paid for it.
> 
> _One scary bag thing today :_
> 
> • I realized I’m “down” to 24 bags.
> 
> This is *not* the direction I wanted to go. I’m in thoughtful build and diversify mode - not cut back mode. I can only say this in the safe space of tPF - I do not have enough bags for the variety I want. My sweet spot is 30-35 bags (not counting any novelty bags).
> 
> This makes the buy demon start to scootch around in my head. I absolutely need to stay off all shopping sites and consider what I truly want / need to add so I don’t fall prey to an impulse purchase.
> 
> _Anyone else have a specific number / tight numerical range that you know is most comfortable for your collection? What is it and how did you decide on that number?_



Congratulations on the happy bag things!

I don't do numbers and certainly don't need more bags, but there's an ugly bag itch building up.... I don't even know what I'm looking for, but I've been staring at endless pages of eBay listings for the past few days. 
It's like the old fashioned pattern of getting a new outfit for Easter....  Noooooooooo. I don't need any!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> My (non Covid) expectation is I’ll use a bag a min of 6x / yr. Special occasion bags are exempt from this rule. Simple math would suggest I could have approx. 60 handbags. But, some bags are perfect to wear and will get 20-50 uses a year.  So, my ideal # has to be under 60.
> 
> Then in experiencing and experimenting with bag counts from 150 on down I’ve realized that under 28-ish bags I get “itchy” for variety and get tired of carrying some frequently used bags.
> 
> Over 40 and it starts to really bug me that everything isn’t getting used. Plus, unlike many on tPF, I don’t have a dedicated purse room. So, over 40-ish and I can’t properly display / store my bags in my closet which irritates me too.



After I read the post above, i realized that I usually have 34-40 bags with H making up the majority (I include DHs H bags which helps me keep the overall number of H down. I don’t measure utility in my collection with frequency of wear. Usage depends on mood, outfit, and occasion. Since I generally wear only neutrals, silhouette, size, and bag handle matters more than color to me.  Typically, like RTW, the newest bag gets the most usage as I experiment with how it functions and what I would wear with it. One of the reasons I take so many action shots is to find combinations I like, so I can easily repeat them for certain occasions without thinking too much at that moment. Most of my bags are in between dressy and casual, and I would consider a bag a mistake if I had to buy it solely for a particular occasion.

If a bag is a former favorite style and size, even if  I haven’t worn it in years, I don’t get rid of it. It becomes a placeholder to weigh against future purchases, and is useful in acting as a prevention to purchase mistakes. I may move it out of active rotation and the count, sometimes to my moms closet (example gold pebbled leather picotin TGM or dark metallic gold reissue 226, ruthenium hw). The definition of unused bag to me is if I ask my SAs would I wear x, and they say keep it to wear with jeans. I normally would wear cargos, twill pants, or other styles like joggers before denim jeans, bc the former are more versatile and I like wearing denim jackets.

there are certain styles that I bought bc they are functional, but that I don’t wear, for example H evelyne PM retourne (I wish I bought the 29 sellier instead, but I won’t bc I bought DH two GM sellier ones). I have gifted my discarded Evelyns (I experimented with different colors) to friends and family. There are other styles thta I loved, whose silhouette no longer suit my RTW style.  like the BV TM hobo (ive gifted mine to F&F except a metallic one). there are bags whose style I love, that never looked right with my style of dress, like the Balenciaga First, velo, or variation. Not sure my method would make sense to anyone else, but it works for me.

Thanks to @paper tiger’s suggestion of wearing my most recent dress as a layering vest, the most successful combo I came up with was a leopard YSL tom Ford era top and dolce denim jeans from the 1990s, both bought at the respective boutiques and vintage from my own closet. If only I had not released a tiny mombasa hand carry bag, almost a clutch size,  ten years ago or so, that would have been perfect. Here with an evelyn TPM, the only size e that I wear with any frequency.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! My 1st ever Mulberry.
> Introducing my cute Mini Alexa!
> I love it soooo much!
> It is the sweetest color!!!
> View attachment 5368075
> View attachment 5368077



Adorable!!! You and @Katinahat are making me want to get an Alexa. 



Sparkletastic said:


> My (non Covid) expectation is I’ll use a bag a min of 6x / yr. Special occasion bags are exempt from this rule. Simple math would suggest I could have approx. 60 handbags. But, some bags are perfect to wear and will get 20-50 uses a year.  So, my ideal # has to be under 60.
> 
> Then in experiencing and experimenting with bag counts from 150 on down I’ve realized that under 28-ish bags I get “itchy” for variety and get tired of carrying some frequently used bags.
> 
> Over 40 and it starts to really bug me that everything isn’t getting used. Plus, unlike many on tPF, I don’t have a dedicated purse room. So, over 40-ish and I can’t properly display / store my bags in my closet which irritates me too.



Haha, 40 is probably my max number too. I used to hover at 28, but after last year I’m above 30 and I imagine I’ll stay there for awhile.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> After I read the post above, i realized that I usually have 34-40 bags with H making up the majority (I include DHs H bags which helps me keep the overall number of H down. I don’t measure utility in my collection with frequency of wear. Usage depends on mood, outfit, and occasion. Since I generally wear only neutrals, silhouette, size, and bag handle matters more than color to me.  Typically, like RTW, the newest bag gets the most usage as I experiment with how it functions and what I would wear with it. One of the reasons I take so many action shots is to find combinations I like, so I can easily repeat them for certain occasions without thinking too much at that moment. Most of my bags are in between dressy and casual, and I would consider a bag a mistake if I had to buy it solely for a particular occasion.
> 
> If a bag is a former favorite style and size, even if  I haven’t worn it in years, I don’t get rid of it. It becomes a placeholder to weigh against future purchases, and is useful in acting as a prevention to purchase mistakes. I may move it out of active rotation and the count, sometimes to my moms closet (example gold pebbled leather picotin TGM or dark metallic gold reissue 226, ruthenium hw). The definition of unused bag to me is if I ask my SAs would I wear x, and they say keep it to wear with jeans. I normally would wear cargos, twill pants, or other styles like joggers before denim jeans, bc the former are more versatile and I like wearing denim jackets.
> 
> there are certain styles that I bought bc they are functional, but that I don’t wear, for example H evelyne PM retourne (I wish I bought the 29 sellier instead, but I won’t bc I bought DH two GM sellier ones). I have gifted my discarded Evelyns (I experimented with different colors) to friends and family. There are other styles thta I loved, whose silhouette no longer suit my RTW style.  like the BV TM hobo (ive gifted mine to F&F except a metallic one). there are bags whose style I love, that never looked right with my style of dress, like the Balenciaga First, velo, or variation. Not sure my method would make sense to anyone else, but it works for me.
> 
> Thanks to @paper tiger’s suggestion of wearing my most recent dress as a layering vest, the most successful combo I came up with was a leopard YSL tom Ford era top and dolce denim jeans from the 1990s, both bought at the respective boutiques and vintage from my own closet. If only I had not released a tiny mombasa hand carry bag, almost a clutch size,  ten years ago or so, that would have been perfect. Here with an evelyn TPM, the only size e that I wear with any frequency.
> 
> View attachment 5368454



Looks amazing


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jereni said:


> Adorable!!! You and @Katinahat are making me want to get an Alexa.


Glad I could help!
@Katinahat 's Mini Alexa is definitely the reason I got this bag!
I'm so glad I did. The leather is just amazing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> After I read the post above, i realized that I usually have 34-40 bags with H making up the majority (I include DHs H bags which helps me keep the overall number of H down. I don’t measure utility in my collection with frequency of wear. Usage depends on mood, outfit, and occasion. Since I generally wear only neutrals, silhouette, size, and bag handle matters more than color to me.  Typically, like RTW, the newest bag gets the most usage as I experiment with how it functions and what I would wear with it. One of the reasons I take so many action shots is to find combinations I like, so I can easily repeat them for certain occasions without thinking too much at that moment. Most of my bags are in between dressy and casual, and I would consider a bag a mistake if I had to buy it solely for a particular occasion.
> 
> If a bag is a former favorite style and size, even if  I haven’t worn it in years, I don’t get rid of it. It becomes a placeholder to weigh against future purchases, and is useful in acting as a prevention to purchase mistakes. I may move it out of active rotation and the count, sometimes to my moms closet (example gold pebbled leather picotin TGM or dark metallic gold reissue 226, ruthenium hw). The definition of unused bag to me is if I ask my SAs would I wear x, and they say keep it to wear with jeans. I normally would wear cargos, twill pants, or other styles like joggers before denim jeans, bc the former are more versatile and I like wearing denim jackets.
> 
> there are certain styles that I bought bc they are functional, but that I don’t wear, for example H evelyne PM retourne (I wish I bought the 29 sellier instead, but I won’t bc I bought DH two GM sellier ones). I have gifted my discarded Evelyns (I experimented with different colors) to friends and family. There are other styles thta I loved, whose silhouette no longer suit my RTW style.  like the BV TM hobo (ive gifted mine to F&F except a metallic one). there are bags whose style I love, that never looked right with my style of dress, like the Balenciaga First, velo, or variation. Not sure my method would make sense to anyone else, but it works for me.
> 
> Thanks to @paper tiger’s suggestion of wearing my most recent dress as a layering vest, the most successful combo I came up with was a leopard YSL tom Ford era top and dolce denim jeans from the 1990s, both bought at the respective boutiques and vintage from my own closet. If only I had not released a tiny mombasa hand carry bag, almost a clutch size,  ten years ago or so, that would have been perfect. Here with an evelyn TPM, the only size e that I wear with any frequency.
> 
> View attachment 5368454



I love your outfit! 
What a a shame you let go of the Mombasa. I really like the Mombasa bags. Not sure whether they´d work for me, though as I am uncomfortable with open top bags.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> It's complicated. No number overall. I like a range of bags (I'm including good travel) including different brands for their different brand  aesthetic, but there are a few repeats in different colours/sizes/variations e.g Gucci's BTH. Others have 20 Hermes Kelly, that really wouldn't work for me. Even though I love a Kelly with a passion, it's just slightly not quirky enough for me most of the time (not a surprise to you guys, since I defined myself in terms of the Gucci BTH). If I'm carrying my H BBK, people better watch out, coz it usually means I'm in a 'take no prisoners' mood.
> 
> I would buy more of my favourite styles and make room for them no matter what but I am extremely fussy even about these. H Bolide or Plume or Gucci BTH if any were something very different to the ones I have. It wouldn't have to be something that typically gets a lot of love on tif, something like the right colour H Bolide Secret just for example, for me much more 'me' than a mini Bolide 1923.
> 
> I don't really want to go over 15 Hermes bags and that's what I have already. These range from shopping, work, evening, best, travel so all eventualities. I could just live with these 15 - but I don't want to because sometimes I want something completely different. For all Hermes marketing wit, my H bags are quite serious, even when they're bright green.
> Happy with my BV collection at 5 (could be 6) laid-back stealthy Italian minimalism
> Same number Chanel, unapologetic and French
> I'd need to make a list of my Guccis, I expect between 40-50. I've only once made a mistake with a Gucci but now my niece loves it (Small Jackie, I defiantly prefer the earlier Bouvier). From 2016-22 I bought 2 bags. Gucci's are 'flash' and sometimes so am I.
> Other bags are/could be negotiable
> 
> IAs you know I take out only 8-10 at a time and the rest are waiting for the next round. Slightly over this season at 12, so I guess that would be a number I could live with if I needed to.


I thought about you as I was writing my post. If I had a range of lovely vintage bags from family as you do, they wouldn’t go anywhere. However, my bags don’t have that sentimental attachment or vintage importance. So, when I’ve tired of them, they had to go.


880 said:


> If *a bag is a former favorite style and size, even if  I haven’t worn it in years, I don’t get rid of it.* It becomes a placeholder to weigh against future purchases, and is useful in acting as a prevention to purchase mistakes. I may move it out of active rotation and the count, sometimes to my moms closet (example gold pebbled leather picotin TGM or dark metallic gold reissue 226, ruthenium hw). The definition of unused bag to me is if I ask my SAs would I wear x, and they say keep it to wear with jeans. I normally would wear cargos, twill pants, or other styles like joggers before denim jeans, bc the former are more versatile and I like wearing denim jackets.
> 
> there are certain styles that I bought bc they are functional, but that I don’t wear, for example H evelyne PM retourne (I wish I bought the 29 sellier instead, but I won’t bc I bought DH two GM sellier ones). I have gifted my discarded Evelyns (I experimented with different colors) to friends and family. There are other styles thta I loved, whose silhouette no longer suit my RTW style.  like the BV TM hobo (ive gifted mine to F&F except a metallic one). there are bags whose style I love, that never looked right with my style of dress, like the Balenciaga First, velo, or variation. Not sure my method would make sense to anyone else, but it works for me.
> 
> Thanks to @paper tiger’s suggestion of wearing my most recent dress as a layering vest, the most successful combo I came up with was a leopard YSL tom Ford era top and dolce denim jeans from the 1990s, both bought at the respective boutiques and vintage from my own closet. If only I had not released a tiny mombasa hand carry bag, almost a clutch size,  ten years ago or so, that would have been perfect. Here with an evelyn TPM, the only size e that I wear with any frequency.
> 
> View attachment 5368454


Great post and what a fun way to find an additional use for your dress!

I bolded your earlier statement because it continues the thought I expressed in my response above to PT.

I’ve been merciless in getting rid of bags I wasn’t wearing or was tired of. However, now I really do love what I have. So, I plan to switch my approach and keep bags when usage declines because I will have 1) already gotten a good bit of use out of them 2) want the option to wear them down the road.

I look forward to having some eventual “grande dames” in my closet - bags who have served me well and earned a valued emeritus status in my wardrobe. They likely won’t be displayed to allow for this growth but that’s perfectly ok. And, I’ll probably start having an “active” bag list that I keep in the low 30’s and a “retired” bag list that I keep in the ??? range just so I don’t get lazy about curation.

(BTW - I’m putting the gold Boy up for sale. I had to accept that while I find it lovely, the size + boxiness really drives me crazy. I’d rather find 2 perfect gold bags than work around this one. So, my bag variety deficit is just going to get more itchy.)


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> I thought about you as I was writing my post. If I had a range of lovely vintage bags from family as you do, they wouldn’t go anywhere. However, my bags don’t have that sentimental attachment or vintage importance. So, when I tire of them, they go.
> Great post and what a fun way to find an additional use for your dress!
> 
> I bolded your earlier statement because it continues the thought I expressed in my response above to PT.
> 
> I’ve been merciless in getting rid of bags I wasn’t wearing or was tired of. However, now I really do love what I have. So, I plan to switch approaches and bags when usage declines because I will have 1) already gotten a good bit of use out of them 2) want the option to wear them down the road.
> 
> I look forward to having some eventual “grande dames” in my closet - bags who have served me well and earned a valued emeritus status in my wardrobe. They likely won’t be displayed to allow for this growth but that’s perfectly ok. And, I’ll probably start having an “active” bag list that I keep in the low 30’s and a “retired” bag list that I keep in the ??? range just so I don’t get lazy about curation.
> 
> (BTW - I’m putting the gold Boy up for sale. I had to accept that while I find it lovely, the size + boxiness really drives me crazy. I’d rather find 2 perfect gold bags than work around this one. So, my bag variety deficit is just going to get more itchy.)



I remember someone wrote in the Hermes forum, a long, long time ago "they're just bags" and I was  but you're right without attachment sentimental to past memories or a useful tool for the future even the most expensive/exclusive/elusive bags are just bags, and bags are just things.

IMO, you're in a better position now, buying so carefully, one by one and each better, than having a bunch of things that just 'sat'. It may take some time to 'replenish'. I guess I'm just saying don't be in a hurry, people create beautiful things every day.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> I thought about you as I was writing my post. If I had a range of lovely vintage bags from family as you do, they wouldn’t go anywhere. However, my bags don’t have that sentimental attachment or vintage importance. So, when I’ve tired of them, they had to go.
> Great post and what a fun way to find an additional use for your dress!
> 
> I bolded your earlier statement because it continues the thought I expressed in my response above to PT.
> 
> I’ve been merciless in getting rid of bags I wasn’t wearing or was tired of. However, now I really do love what I have. So, I plan to switch my approach and keep bags when usage declines because I will have 1) already gotten a good bit of use out of them 2) want the option to wear them down the road.
> 
> I look forward to having some eventual “grande dames” in my closet - bags who have served me well and earned a valued emeritus status in my wardrobe. They likely won’t be displayed to allow for this growth but that’s perfectly ok. And, I’ll probably start having an “active” bag list that I keep in the low 30’s and a “retired” bag list that I keep in the ??? range just so I don’t get lazy about curation.
> 
> (BTW - I’m putting the gold Boy up for sale. I had to accept that while I find it lovely, the size + boxiness really drives me crazy. I’d rather find 2 perfect gold bags than work around this one. So, my bag variety deficit is just going to get more itchy.)


Thanks!
fashionphile has some goldchanels. While the mini bags are still priced well over retail, I sense some softening; it appears people aren’t buying. . .

for your purposes, depending on your wardrobe and preferences, would it make sense to broaden the search to include iridescent light beige ghw?

just me, but the mermaid minis have spiraled down in price. Some of them have golden colored flaps, and I almost thought, what if someone experimented with after market coloration


----------



## Cordeliere

@880 and @cowgirlboots

Is the Mombasa comfortable to carry as a shoulder bag?   It is a very cool look.   I am wondering if the horn handle hurts your shoulder.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> @880 and @cowgirlboots
> 
> Is the Mombasa comfortable to carry as a shoulder bag?   It is a very cool look.   I am wondering if the horn hurts your shoulder.


Mine was a smaller hand carry; I recall my decision not to purchase a larger one  was partially based on that reason, but I don’t remember trying one. (My preference was for a smaller size)


----------



## Katinahat

It’s been a crazy busy week dealing with serious issues with children I work with and I’ve been too exhausted to post. Just catching up now.


Jereni said:


> Love this Row tote! I too usually post my taupe bags in brown week… I wouldn’t mind if we earmarked a week just for taupe but I’m biased. It’s my favorite neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yas most definitely. Light pink and grey is a wonderful color combination.
> 
> I also love yellow and gray, or peach and gray.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I do tend to prefer gold hardware but it’s really all about the color and texture of the bag, and the color and finish of the hardware. At one point I had a vivid rouge pink Chanel WOC with shiny ruthenium hardware and that was awesome.
> 
> Likewise, I love the silver hardware on my mint green Celine belt bag because it seems like such a graceful, ‘spring’ combo.


That Chanel you had sounds beautiful. Vivid pink is my thing!


Jereni said:


> Delayed reply, but thanks for this note. I’d be highly surprised tho, because when I went in to do the exchange, I actually heard the SA and manager debate amongst themselves for a hot minute about whether I owed the the difference since the bag price is higher now.
> 
> To come full circle on this story however - I went in last weekend to talk to LV and they actually DID still carry the same bag thank GOD. There was a brief ridiculous moment where they refused to hold the bag for me for 24 hrs so I could go get the other pieces of the original bag and come back to do the exchange (again  I simply cannot believe how bad the CS is). But fortunately they had more than one in stock so I decided not to push it.
> 
> So, yay!…? I now have a functioning multi-pochette again. Phew. I’m hoping this whole thing doesn’t ruin wearing the bag for me as I did really love it originally.
> 
> View attachment 5366080


I’m so pleased for you.  I love this LV bag (pink strap and all).


880 said:


> I try to relax my shoulders (so they don’t feel like I’m about to dislocate them); lift the hem of the dress up (this gives one hope) and try to do a bent over wiggle with gravity to let the dress turn inside out and inch it off. At some point sometimes I can raise my arms to pull, but that isn’t always the case.
> 
> i actually looked into buying a metallic pink Polly pocket quilted heart bag. I would actually wear it. It’s sold out everywhere and selling for over double the list price.
> 
> @Jereni , hope you’ve gotten some rest and glad the LV bag was replaced. It’s very very nice, unlike LV CS.


This made me laugh so much. I’ve been pretty desperate in some fitting rooms trying to get back out a dress myself!


baghabitz34 said:


> Just caught up. Missed posting my black bags, will post later this week/ weekend. But here are the grays:
> View attachment 5366819
> 
> MCM Sarah hobo, MJ tote bag in gray flannel/felt, and Priscilla ordered from Mirta site.


Gorgeous greys!


Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! My 1st ever Mulberry.
> Introducing my cute Mini Alexa!
> I love it soooo much!
> It is the sweetest color!!!
> View attachment 5368075
> View attachment 5368077


I love your Alexa!! I know it’s meant to be a shop your own closet thread but I’m so pleased to get you into Mulberry with this beautiful bag! Love the colour. Congratulations on owning this gorgeous girl! I see you posted recently about how great mulberry leather is and completely agree! Great observation.

I’m tempted to get another one in a beautiful pastel shade now and I see @Jereni is tempted too.

Enjoy carrying!


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> _Anyone else have a specific number / tight numerical range that you know is most comfortable for your collection? What is it and how did you decide on that number?_


I’m not sure I’ve got a bag sweet spot but I’ve been interested to read about what others think. 15 years ago I probably had 3/4 bags. One for work, one for casual, one for going out and one for travel! Then I realised that it was good to have colour options within some of these categories and had a few more. Then I got into Mulberry…

I currently have 24 bags. It’s a number that may go up as I tend not to sell and am bound to see more things I am tempted by. However, I’ve rehomed 3 bags to family this year which let me add new items. I don’t have storage space for many more.

I agree with those who want to keep the number to what they use, even if it’s not regularly, as for me use and enjoy is definitely part of the pleasure.


----------



## baghabitz34

Sparkletastic said:


> _Two happy bag things today :_
> 
> • The gold Chanel was picked up and is on it’s way back.
> • I sold one of the 2 bags I have up for sale for a little more than I paid for it.
> 
> _One scary bag thing today :_
> 
> • I realized I’m “down” to 24 bags.
> 
> This is *not* the direction I wanted to go. I’m in thoughtful build and diversify mode - not cut back mode. I can only say this in the safe space of tPF - I do not have enough bags for the variety I want. My sweet spot is 30-35 bags (not counting any novelty bags).
> 
> This makes the buy demon start to scootch around in my head. I absolutely need to stay off all shopping sites and consider what I truly want / need to add so I don’t fall prey to an impulse purchase.
> 
> _Anyone else have a specific number / tight numerical range that you know is most comfortable for your collection? What is it and how did you decide on that number?_



Can’t offer much to help here.
I used to have two rules: 1-in-1-out & must have fewer bags than my age.
Started feeling like those rules were silly & threw them out. So now I don’t have a set number. Biggest challenge is space since I don’t have a huge walk-in or a dedicated room. But I just got around that by buying a bigger storage unit for my bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> Glad I could help!
> @Katinahat 's Mini Alexa is definitely the reason I got this bag!
> I'm so glad I did. The leather is just amazing!


It really is so pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Can’t offer much to help here.
> I used to have two rules: 1-in-1-out & must have fewer bags than my age.
> Started feeling like those rules were silly & threw them out. So now I don’t have a set number. Biggest challenge is space since I don’t have a huge walk-in or a dedicated room. But I just got around that by buying a bigger storage unit for my bags!


I am with you. For me it is about the space. I am over the 40 mark, but most of my bags are small to medium size. If I used bigger bags I would have less due to space.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Cordeliere said:


> @880 and @cowgirlboots
> 
> Is the Mombasa comfortable to carry as a shoulder bag?   It is a very cool look.   I am wondering if the horn handle hurts your shoulder.



Yes, but no…

I still love my Mombasa, and still carry it. It’s the fall of 2007 pewter edition in large canvas. It’s a gorgeous bag, easy to carry, and I do get tons of compliments, especially amongst metal workers. (I borrowed a pic because my life insanely challenging right now)

There are two adjustable leather straps on either side of the horn. You must take the time to adjust those (and it’s going to be a different for each side) for it to lay properly on your arm. If it’s off, the horn will either slide off your arm, or the bag will shift weirdly. If it balances right, it’s amazing and comfy.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> @880 and @cowgirlboots
> 
> Is the Mombasa comfortable to carry as a shoulder bag?   It is a very cool look.   I am wondering if the horn handle hurts your shoulder.



Sadly I don´t know. I´ve been looking at the beautiful Mombasas for a long time and never pulled the trigger, because the bag is practically open at the top which makes me nervous. I have two Tom Ford era bags that loosely belong to the Mombasa collection, but don´t have the horn handle.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Sparkletastic said:


> _Two happy bag things today :_
> 
> • The gold Chanel was picked up and is on it’s way back.
> • I sold one of the 2 bags I have up for sale for a little more than I paid for it.
> 
> _One scary bag thing today :_
> 
> • I realized I’m “down” to 24 bags.
> 
> This is *not* the direction I wanted to go. I’m in thoughtful build and diversify mode - not cut back mode. I can only say this in the safe space of tPF - I do not have enough bags for the variety I want. My sweet spot is 30-35 bags (not counting any novelty bags).
> 
> This makes the buy demon start to scootch around in my head. I absolutely need to stay off all shopping sites and consider what I truly want / need to add so I don’t fall prey to an impulse purchase.
> 
> _Anyone else have a specific number / tight numerical range that you know is most comfortable for your collection? What is it and how did you decide on that number?_





880 said:


> No specific number, but I only really count the premier designers (i kind of slide the others by


In response to @Sparkletastic's question, I would say that my response is somewhat similar to that of @880 above.  I have about 22 premier bags (including BV knots and WOC).  I also have about 10 bags by contemporary designers including two large totes by Dooney that have not gotten much use, but I keep them anyway.   Space is a challenge for me too so that acts as a constraining factor when it comes to new acquisitions.  Also, sometimes my minimalist tendencies assert themselves and I think I could reduce my premier bags to about 15 or so.  This usually happens when I find that I am not using my bags enough.  
So while I don't have a specific number, at this point, I have decided that if I add something, another bag has to go.  So one in one out is my policy for this year.  Let's see how that works out.


----------



## Paris Girl

I figured out why I haven’t been participating in the weekly color showcases. It’s a lot of work to find and pull out all the bags! I know I have more but here’s what I photographed. I’ve got a vintage gray Willis I missed. I included taupe with my grays.


----------



## Paris Girl

Purses & Perfumes said:


> In response to @Sparkletastic's question, I would say that my response is somewhat similar to that of @880 above.  I have about 22 premier bags (including BV knots and WOC).  I also have about 10 bags by contemporary designers including two large totes by Dooney that have not gotten much use, but I keep them anyway.   Space is a challenge for me too so that acts as a constraining factor when it comes to new acquisitions.  Also, sometimes my minimalist tendencies assert themselves and I think I could reduce my premier bags to about 15 or so.  This usually happens when I find that I am not using my bags enough.
> So while I don't have a specific number, at this point, I have decided that if I add something, another bag has to go.  So one in one out is my policy for this year.  Let's see how that works out.


Good luck! I’ve tried that….!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Paris Girl said:


> Good luck! I’ve tried that….!


Ha, ha... I recall the time when I went on a no-buy for perfumes a few years ago.  Didn't work at all and I ended up adding a lot of perfumes that year.  So I stopped doing no buys and switched to slow buys, and those worked better somehow.  Outright bans never work for me.
This is the first time I will be trying a one in one out policy with bags, so it should be interesting...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

baghabitz34 said:


> Biggest challenge is space since I don’t have a huge walk-in or a dedicated room. But I just got around that by buying *a bigger storage unit for my bags!*


Oh, this has made me totally curious.  Would love to hear details about a bigger storage unit for bags.


----------



## Paris Girl

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ha, ha... I recall the time when I went on a no buy for perfumes a few years ago.  Didn't work at all and I ended up adding a lot of perfumes that year.  So I stopped doing no buys and switched to slow buys, and those worked better somehow.   Outright bans never work for me.  This is the first time I will be trying a one in one out policy with bags, so it should be interesting...


It’s like dieting. It makes you think about food even more.


----------



## Jereni

Sunshine mama said:


> Glad I could help!
> @Katinahat 's Mini Alexa is definitely the reason I got this bag!
> I'm so glad I did. The leather is just amazing!



I totally went and looked at what colors they have available. I don’t know that anything’s calling to me right now but I’m going to keep an eye on it.



Sparkletastic said:


> I look forward to having some eventual “grande dames” in my closet - bags who have served me well and earned a valued emeritus status in my wardrobe. They likely won’t be displayed to allow for this growth but that’s perfectly ok. And, I’ll probably start having an “active” bag list that I keep in the low 30’s and a “retired” bag list that I keep in the ??? range just so I don’t get lazy about curation.
> 
> (BTW - I’m putting the gold Boy up for sale. I had to accept that while I find it lovely, the size + boxiness really drives me crazy. I’d rather find 2 perfect gold bags than work around this one. So, my bag variety deficit is just going to get more itchy.)



I like this idea of “grand dames” in my collection of handbags. I suspect my Fendi peekaboo will be one of these. And my burgundy coco Chanel.

Glad to hear you’ve made the call on the gold boy bag. I hope you find the right gold bag soon! Can’t help thinking Chanel will probably be the answer, as they do amazing golds at least once every few seasons. 



Katinahat said:


> That Chanel you had sounds beautiful. Vivid pink is my thing!
> 
> I’m so pleased for you.  I love this LV bag (pink strap and all).
> 
> This made me laugh so much. I’ve been pretty desperate in some fitting rooms trying to get back out a dress myself!
> 
> Gorgeous greys!
> 
> I love your Alexa!! I know it’s meant to be a shop your own closet thread but I’m so pleased to get you into Mulberry with this beautiful bag! Love the colour. Congratulations on owning this gorgeous girl! I see you posted recently about how great mulberry leather is and completely agree! Great observation.
> 
> I’m tempted to get another one in a beautiful pastel shade now and I see @Jereni is tempted too.
> 
> Enjoy carrying!



Thanks! I’ve been thinking about getting another vivid pink bag actually. Haven’t found the right one but I’m looking.

I do NOT seem to be anywhere closer to finding a great purple which is disappointing. Technically what I want is a plum, but I also really like the Pantone color of the year and am surprised no one has produced the quintessential bag in that color yet.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Paris Girl said:


> It’s like dieting. It makes you think about food even more.


Very true.  That's a good analogy!

I've been admiring your gray and taupe bags, and love the smooth leather on the Mulberry in the first picture.  I am curious about the smooth leather bag in the third picture (left front).  I feel I recognize that bag, but don't recall the name or style/design.  Very nice collection of neutrals!


----------



## Cordeliere

Vintage Leather said:


> Yes, but no…
> 
> I still love my Mombasa, and still carry it. It’s the fall of 2007 pewter edition in large canvas. It’s a gorgeous bag, easy to carry, and I do get tons of compliments, especially amongst metal workers. (I borrowed a pic because my life insanely challenging right now)
> 
> There are two adjustable leather straps on either side of the horn. You must take the time to adjust those (and it’s going to be a different for each side) for it to lay properly on your arm. If it’s off, the horn will either slide off your arm, or the bag will shift weirdly. If it balances right, it’s amazing and comfy.


This sounds very interesting.  Thank you for the excellent clarification.   Currently there are some good prices on these at the resellers.   If they were at resellers that took returns, I would definitely buy and try.

@cowgirlboots    The selling description says it has a snap closure at the top.  I don't count that as totally open.


----------



## Paris Girl

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Very true.  That's a good analogy!
> 
> I've been admiring your gray and taupe bags, and love the smooth leather on the Mulberry in the first picture.  I am curious about the smooth leather bag in the third picture (left front).  I feel I recognize that bag, but don't recall the name or style/design.  Very nice collection of neutrals!


Thanks @Purses & Perfumes! Smooth leather is my favorite. Some people avoid it because they worry about scratches. I tell you that thick gorgeous leather on my Mulberry Willow bags is fantastic. I’ve never had any scratches and I have hauled my black one to London and Paris and the taupe one to Rome and Venice. It’s so thick too so you can load them up.

That third photo bag is a nappa leather Borough. I like it because the leather is soft but structured and I also like the bag has minimal hardware. What’s ironic is the gray Dreamer I bought new has never been used. I got the teal color too and then decided I wasn’t as crazy about them.  

I didn’t realize I had so many gray bags! I forget until I do something like this. Today I searched for a bag in golden yellow when a friend put out a request for one and found another bag I forgot about. I really like it and decided I should get it out and use it.


----------



## Cordeliere

I just finished 98% of our tax return entry.   Very stressful.   Had a big margarita to wind down.   Alcohol makes me chatty.   So I thought I would share more than you want to know about my sad history with travel bags.  This is at the front of my mind since we are leaving for Israel next week.  I have specific requirements for a travel bag.  It has to be shoulder carry but not cross body.  It has to be light.  It has to have interior pockets to protect the passport and travel papers.  It has to be able to accommodate travel guides, a couple bottles of water, and the spontaneously purchased whatever.  Can't be too open for pickpockets but not too hard to get into.   And I have to not care about getting it dirty.   That last requirement skews my possibilities toward inexpensive bags.  Here is the tale of my last three travel bag failures.

This is the Elliot Lucca bag that went with me to China in April 2019.   It was a great travel bag.   It was a $100 bargain from Nordy's bargain table.   I absolutely loved the way the handles fit over my shoulder.   I loved the light weight because it it fabric made to look like python.   Loved, loved, loved the kiss lock closing.  And it was a shape shifter that would accommodate whatever.   There was just one problem.   It rains a lot in China in April.   When this got wet, it smelled REALLY horrible.   I has taken 3 years of air out for the smell to go away.   I am sort of done with it, since I am sure if I carried it, there would be a freak rainstorm in the middle of a desert.  



Next is a BV bag that I bought one New Years Eve from year end super bargains on the Real Real.   I had a few drinks before purchasing this. (Sounds like I drink a lot, but I really don't).    It was near midnight.   I thought wow!  perfect size for a bag IMHO.   Light weight.  Shoulder straps.  It is really hard to find bags that fit over the near shoulder with a decent drop.   Only $200.  Why not so I hit BIN? (said the fickle finger of alcohol) . Sadly I have never really loved this bag.  That weird crease did come out after letting it hang.  It went to Egypt with me in Nov 2019.   I disliked the snap closure.  Was always wrestling with to the point that even DH noticed.   Some oily food made a small spot right in the center of the flap.  The oil took the color off.  I really should toss it, but when I handle it, I forget I don't like the bag and I am in love.  It feels so good outside and inside.  So currently I have fantasies of painting it after seeing @Sunshine mama 's amazing painted bags.  This is sort of in the theme that some of us discussed about not wanting waste an investment (however insignificant).  So I will probably end up painting it and then toss it because I still won't like it.  Head slap.





The next bag lives in the back of my closet.  It is the "inspired" bag that is a distant cousin of a birkin.  It does not have the logo on the bag or the hardware.  I has rings on the sides and a shoulder strap which a birkin does not.   I bought it as a test bag to see if I would be comfortable with the depth of the bag.  I like narrow bags because I am clumsy and 6" width seemed a bit much for me.   I did end up buying a real birkin after the test.  But weirdly, I liked the inspired better because it was more structured.  I have never carried the inspired bag because I was mortified that someone might think it was real. In 2020, I carried it to Panama, (always carrying it with the straps facing my body and with no lock) in hopes no one would think it was Hermes.  Panama is a third world country.  How many Panamanians would even know what a birkin is?    The reason I selected it to carry was it rains a lot in Panama and I figured this would handle the water.   First day there, we are eating at an upscale outside waterfront restaurant in Panama City.  I have the bag on the floor.  The maitre d comes running with a stool and puts my bag on the stool. It was like a little pedestal altar.  He thought he was doing a good thing, but no.   Please tell me he can't have thought it was a birkin.  Then we head on to our final destination in one of the Central South American cities of eternal spring that are 70 degrees year round.  It does rain a lot in the time of year we were there.  The city has a lot of American expats who are extremely friendly and social.  Everyone you meet invites you to get together.   We were in our rental car with an expat going to visit another expat.  She says "I really like your bag" obviously thinking it is the real thing.  I respond "it was made in China and cost $100 on ebay."  That was the end of that discussion.   There are all the people who carry real birkins in American cities  and no one in their town ever notices.   I can't even show the back of an inspired bag in a third world country without people thinking it is real.   I like the bag but don't want to carry it because I am anti-fakes and people obviously think it is something it is not.  I am considering the paint cure for it too.  Maybe I will paint on it some Monet like flowers and the words "it is not what you think."



This brings us to the immediate problem.  What should I carry to Israel?   I did a google image search for taupe tote.  In the sea of taupe totes, I spot one I really like.  Mizitique from Kohls.  $100 and with my 20% off discount, a whopping $80 bucks.  I bought it.  It came yesterday.  I love the look of it.  I love the fit.  Just one little issue.  It is plastic and it feels really horrible. Gross.   I am all about the feel when it comes to bags, but I am going to suck it up and carry it.   At least it won't stink if it gets wet.  Food is not going to leech the color.  No one is going to mistake it for a birkin.   This is my vision for the role of this bag on this vacation.  When we were in Egypt, I discovered that I love riding camels.  I made a vow to myself that I would never ever pass up another chance to ride a camel, so I have booked two camel rides for us in Israel.  I have fantasies of me on my camel with this stylish plastic bag over the saddle horn, looking like Annie Oakley.   I am quite sure I will be able to part with this one upon return home.  It will have served its purpose--camel riding--and I can let it go.  So sad it is not real smooshy leather, but it is not.






This discussion has been therapeutic for me.  I can see I should let the whole bunch go. I should take them to Goodwill.   $480 for 4 bags.  If I think about the price per square foot in my house, these take more space than they are worth.  Help me out with more rationalizations of why I should get rid of them.

Anyone else have any travel bag stories they would like to share?


----------



## Paris Girl

Cordeliere said:


> I just finished 98% of our tax return entry.   Very stressful.   Had a big margarita to wind down.   Alcohol makes me chatty.   So I thought I would share more than you want to know about my sad history with travel bags.  This is at the front of my mind since we are leaving for Israel next week.  I have specific requirements for a travel bag.  It has to be shoulder carry but not cross body.  It has to be light.  It has to have interior pockets to protect the passport and travel papers.  It has to be able to accommodate travel guides, a couple bottles of water, and the spontaneously purchased whatever.  Can't be too open for pickpockets but not too hard to get into.   And I have to not care about getting it dirty.   That last requirement skews my possibilities toward inexpensive bags.  Here is the tale of my last three travel bag failures.
> 
> This is the Elliot Lucca bag that went with me to China in April 2019.   It was a great travel bag.   It was a $100 bargain from Nordy's bargain table.   I absolutely loved the way the handles fit over my shoulder.   I loved the light weight because it it fabric made to look like python.   Loved, loved, loved the kiss lock closing.  And it was a shape shifter that would accommodate whatever.   There was just one problem.   It rains a lot in China in April.   When this got wet, it smelled REALLY horrible.   I has taken 3 years of air out for the smell to go away.   I am sort of done with it, since I am sure if I carried it, there would be a freak rainstorm in the middle of a desert.
> View attachment 5369128
> 
> 
> Next is a BV bag that I bought one New Years Eve from year end super bargains on the Real Real.   I had a few drinks before purchasing this. (Sounds like I drink a lot, but I really don't).    It was near midnight.   I thought wow!  perfect size for a bag IMHO.   Light weight.  Shoulder straps.  It is really hard to find bags that fit over the near shoulder with a decent drop.   Only $200.  Why not so I hit BIN? (said the fickle finger of alcohol) . Sadly I have never really loved this bag.  That weird crease did come out after letting it hang.  It went to Egypt with me in Nov 2019.   I disliked the snap closure.  Was always wrestling with to the point that even DH noticed.   Some oily food made a small spot right in the center of the flap.  The oil took the color off.  I really should toss it, but when I handle it, I forget I don't like the bag and I am in love.  It feels so good outside and inside.  So currently I have fantasies of painting it after seeing @Sunshine mama 's amazing painted bags.  This is sort of in the theme that some of us discussed about not wanting waste an investment (however insignificant).  So I will probably end up painting it and then toss it because I still won't like it.  Head slap.
> 
> View attachment 5369134
> 
> 
> 
> The next bag lives in the back of my closet.  It is the "inspired" bag that is a distant cousin of a birkin.  It does not have the logo on the bag or the hardware.  I has rings on the sides and a shoulder strap which a birkin does not.   I bought it as a test bag to see if I would be comfortable with the depth of the bag.  I like narrow bags because I am clumsy and 6" width seemed a bit much for me.   I did end up buying a real birkin after the test.  But weirdly, I liked the inspired better because it was more structured.  I have never carried the inspired bag because I was mortified that someone might think it was real. In 2020, I carried it to Panama, (always carrying it with the straps facing my body and with no lock) in hopes no one would think it was Hermes.  Panama is a third world country.  How many Panamanians would even know what a birkin is?    The reason I selected it to carry was it rains a lot in Panama and I figured this would handle the water.   First day there, we are eating at an upscale outside waterfront restaurant in Panama City.  I have the bag on the floor.  The maitre d comes running with a stool and puts my bag on the stool. It was like a little pedestal altar.  He thought he was doing a good thing, but no.   Please tell me he can't have thought it was a birkin.  Then we head on to our final destination in one of the Central South American cities of eternal spring that are 70 degrees year round.  It does rain a lot in the time of year we were there.  The city has a lot of American expats who are extremely friendly and social.  Everyone you meet invites you to get together.   We were in our rental car with an expat going to visit another expat.  She says "I really like your bag" obviously thinking it is the real thing.  I respond "it was made in China and cost $100 on ebay."  That was the end of that discussion.   There are all the people who carry real birkins in American cities  and no one in their town ever notices.   I can't even show the back of an inspired bag in a third world country without people thinking it is real.   I like the bag but don't want to carry it because I am anti-fakes and people obviously think it is something it is not.  I am considering the paint cure for it too.  Maybe I will paint on it some Monet like flowers and the words "it is not what you think."
> View attachment 5369142
> 
> 
> This brings us to the immediate problem.  What should I carry to Israel?   I did a google image search for taupe tote.  In the sea of taupe totes, I spot one I really like.  Mizitique from Kohls.  $100 and with my 20% off discount, a whopping $80 bucks.  I bought it.  It came yesterday.  I love the look of it.  I love the fit.  Just one little issue.  It is plastic and it feels really horrible. Gross.   I am all about the feel when it comes to bags, but I am going to suck it up and carry it.   At least it won't stink if it gets wet.  Food is not going to leech the color.  No one is going to mistake it for a birkin.   This is my vision for the role of this bag on this vacation.  When we were in Egypt, I discovered that I love riding camels.  I made a vow to myself that I would never ever pass up another chance to ride a camel, so I have booked two camel rides for us in Israel.  I have fantasies of me on my camel with this stylish plastic bag over the saddle horn, looking like Annie Oakley.   I am quite sure I will be able to part with this one upon return home.  It will have served its purpose--camel riding--and I can let it go.  So sad it is not real smooshy leather, but it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369149
> 
> 
> This discussion has been therapeutic for me.  I can see I should let the whole bunch go. I should take them to Goodwill.   $480 for 4 bags.  If I think about the price per square foot in my house, these take more space than they are worth.  Help me out with more rationalizations of why I should get rid of them.
> 
> Anyone else have any travel bag stories they would like to share?


I loved reading through this! I have done lots of traveling and have never bought a cheap bag. But I have to say I like the Birkin wannabe bag, especially the color! When I travel I try to bring a bag that will keep my things secure, a smaller crossbody so I can go light, and some kind of tote for shopping excursions.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I just finished 98% of our tax return entry.   Very stressful.   Had a big margarita to wind down.   Alcohol makes me chatty.   So I thought I would share more than you want to know about my sad history with travel bags.  This is at the front of my mind since we are leaving for Israel next week.  I have specific requirements for a travel bag.  It has to be shoulder carry but not cross body.  It has to be light.  It has to have interior pockets to protect the passport and travel papers.  It has to be able to accommodate travel guides, a couple bottles of water, and the spontaneously purchased whatever.  Can't be too open for pickpockets but not too hard to get into.   And I have to not care about getting it dirty.   That last requirement skews my possibilities toward inexpensive bags.  Here is the tale of my last three travel bag failures.
> 
> This is the Elliot Lucca bag that went with me to China in April 2019.   It was a great travel bag.   It was a $100 bargain from Nordy's bargain table.   I absolutely loved the way the handles fit over my shoulder.   I loved the light weight because it it fabric made to look like python.   Loved, loved, loved the kiss lock closing.  And it was a shape shifter that would accommodate whatever.   There was just one problem.   It rains a lot in China in April.   When this got wet, it smelled REALLY horrible.   I has taken 3 years of air out for the smell to go away.   I am sort of done with it, since I am sure if I carried it, there would be a freak rainstorm in the middle of a desert.
> View attachment 5369128
> 
> 
> Next is a BV bag that I bought one New Years Eve from year end super bargains on the Real Real.   I had a few drinks before purchasing this. (Sounds like I drink a lot, but I really don't).    It was near midnight.   I thought wow!  perfect size for a bag IMHO.   Light weight.  Shoulder straps.  It is really hard to find bags that fit over the near shoulder with a decent drop.   Only $200.  Why not so I hit BIN? (said the fickle finger of alcohol) . Sadly I have never really loved this bag.  That weird crease did come out after letting it hang.  It went to Egypt with me in Nov 2019.   I disliked the snap closure.  Was always wrestling with to the point that even DH noticed.   Some oily food made a small spot right in the center of the flap.  The oil took the color off.  I really should toss it, but when I handle it, I forget I don't like the bag and I am in love.  It feels so good outside and inside.  So currently I have fantasies of painting it after seeing @Sunshine mama 's amazing painted bags.  This is sort of in the theme that some of us discussed about not wanting waste an investment (however insignificant).  So I will probably end up painting it and then toss it because I still won't like it.  Head slap.
> 
> View attachment 5369134
> 
> 
> 
> The next bag lives in the back of my closet.  It is the "inspired" bag that is a distant cousin of a birkin.  It does not have the logo on the bag or the hardware.  I has rings on the sides and a shoulder strap which a birkin does not.   I bought it as a test bag to see if I would be comfortable with the depth of the bag.  I like narrow bags because I am clumsy and 6" width seemed a bit much for me.   I did end up buying a real birkin after the test.  But weirdly, I liked the inspired better because it was more structured.  I have never carried the inspired bag because I was mortified that someone might think it was real. In 2020, I carried it to Panama, (always carrying it with the straps facing my body and with no lock) in hopes no one would think it was Hermes.  Panama is a third world country.  How many Panamanians would even know what a birkin is?    The reason I selected it to carry was it rains a lot in Panama and I figured this would handle the water.   First day there, we are eating at an upscale outside waterfront restaurant in Panama City.  I have the bag on the floor.  The maitre d comes running with a stool and puts my bag on the stool. It was like a little pedestal altar.  He thought he was doing a good thing, but no.   Please tell me he can't have thought it was a birkin.  Then we head on to our final destination in one of the Central South American cities of eternal spring that are 70 degrees year round.  It does rain a lot in the time of year we were there.  The city has a lot of American expats who are extremely friendly and social.  Everyone you meet invites you to get together.   We were in our rental car with an expat going to visit another expat.  She says "I really like your bag" obviously thinking it is the real thing.  I respond "it was made in China and cost $100 on ebay."  That was the end of that discussion.   There are all the people who carry real birkins in American cities  and no one in their town ever notices.   I can't even show the back of an inspired bag in a third world country without people thinking it is real.   I like the bag but don't want to carry it because I am anti-fakes and people obviously think it is something it is not.  I am considering the paint cure for it too.  Maybe I will paint on it some Monet like flowers and the words "it is not what you think."
> View attachment 5369142
> 
> 
> This brings us to the immediate problem.  What should I carry to Israel?   I did a google image search for taupe tote.  In the sea of taupe totes, I spot one I really like.  Mizitique from Kohls.  $100 and with my 20% off discount, a whopping $80 bucks.  I bought it.  It came yesterday.  I love the look of it.  I love the fit.  Just one little issue.  It is plastic and it feels really horrible. Gross.   I am all about the feel when it comes to bags, but I am going to suck it up and carry it.   At least it won't stink if it gets wet.  Food is not going to leech the color.  No one is going to mistake it for a birkin.   This is my vision for the role of this bag on this vacation.  When we were in Egypt, I discovered that I love riding camels.  I made a vow to myself that I would never ever pass up another chance to ride a camel, so I have booked two camel rides for us in Israel.  I have fantasies of me on my camel with this stylish plastic bag over the saddle horn, looking like Annie Oakley.   I am quite sure I will be able to part with this one upon return home.  It will have served its purpose--camel riding--and I can let it go.  So sad it is not real smooshy leather, but it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369149
> 
> 
> This discussion has been therapeutic for me.  I can see I should let the whole bunch go. I should take them to Goodwill.   $480 for 4 bags.  If I think about the price per square foot in my house, these take more space than they are worth.  Help me out with more rationalizations of why I should get rid of them.
> 
> Anyone else have any travel bag stories they would like to share?



OMG. This is quite possibly one of my favorite story telling posts on TPF. Thank you . I vote for donating the lot As per your inclination Not to carry a gross feeling bag or one that smells. I read travel guides, but I cannot carry entire books with me during the day. I make notes if necessary (or Print out pages, or, yes this is horrible, and why I almost never buy paper bound travel books, rip pages out) I do keep the pages with the books afterwards.

As for travel bags, I’m philosophically closer to @Paris Girl ‘s method with small secure cross body (I like the mini puzzle and the Evelyn TPM) plus either a Goyard St. Louis (my safety bag that sometimes doesn’t leave the suitcase or, more usually, a cheap raffia hotel version of a dior book tote. The dior book tote must be the beach bag of Dubai, (just as the oran is Dubai’s Haviana flip flop) and after seeing maybe 20 real and inspired book totes in a day, mainly carried by chunky matrons or slim bikini clad girls with full faces of make up on the beach, DH said pls don’t ever get one. Note: if we do end up on the beach, I never carry a nice designer tote because 1. no one cares; 2. I am a slob and invariably spill water and sun screen and get sand in a tote, so it might as well be a hotel raffia one or cheap 5 USD one (I do love the Loewe straw bag — someone on this thread has it— and thr H picnic kelly, but chances are, I will never have either, and if I do, they will never be near the beach or a pool.

i should also note DH is quite possibly pickier than I am re RTW and bags, and he thinks my habit of carrying a nylon collapsible Whole Foods bag is borderline, so no cheap on line purchases (especially if unpleasant to touch ). And, he likes hanging out in cafes and drinking espresso at regular intervals, so I don’t need to carry water.

Also. I love Israel. But I went in 1994, and I’m afraid if I go now, everything will be too overbuilt (i am afraid to see how much bigger Tel Aviv is now) and I will be unhappy. Though I do want to go to Egypt and Jordan

Finally last month I traveled to UAE (not normally a destination we would pick, but we were visiting friends) and then Europe. Outside dubai, there is a resort called Al Maha. I am not fond of riding camels, but you can ride camels and, if you are experienced, Arabians, in the gorgeous desert. And gazelles mosey up to your breakfast table and try to beg for carbs. Like you,  @TankerToad also loves riding camels, and she has also been to Al Maha and gave it a glowing endorsement. just in case you ever end up in that part of the world.


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> I remember someone wrote in the Hermes forum, a long, long time ago "they're just bags" and I was  but you're right without attachment sentimental to past memories or a useful tool for the future even the most expensive/exclusive/elusive bags are just bags, and bags are just things.
> 
> IMO, you're in a better position now, buying so carefully, one by one and each better, than having a bunch of things that just 'sat'. It may take some time to 'replenish'. I guess I'm just saying don't be in a hurry, people create beautiful things every day.


I’ve always had the POV that they’re “just bags” which I can understand is horrifying to most tPF’rs. But, that POV has held me in good stead because I have been able to do relatively painless curation.

But, thank you for the encouragement on my current uncomfortable spot. Logically, I know I’ve made the right calls in selling what I’ve sold. But this number of bags is not working for me. I went out tonight in a black and white dress, black hose and black boots. _(I’ve lost a teeny bit more weight and can get in some of my cute clothes now!) _I didn’t feel like I had the perfect bag to wear - for _simple black and white_!! Of course, in reality, I had plenty to wear but begrudgingly chose my LV Lock Me II BB. My brain just “sees” all my bags better when I feel I have fresh options to choose from. Weird. 





880 said:


> Thanks!
> fashionphile has some goldchanels. While the mini bags are still priced well over retail, I sense some softening; it appears people aren’t buying. . .
> 
> for your purposes, depending on your wardrobe and preferences, would it make sense to broaden the search to include iridescent light beige ghw?
> 
> just me, but the mermaid minis have spiraled down in price. Some of them have golden colored flaps, and I almost thought, what if someone experimented with after market coloration


Yes. Fashionphile has a ton and they’re all overpriced IMO.
I would definitely consider a pearly, iridescent beige with ghw if it was the perfect shade and mimicked gold. And, for this color / use I do prefer Chanel.

It’s odd you should touch on that because many times I do think that for a certain color or style I want a certain brand. I wonder why?





Vintage Leather said:


> Yes, but no…
> 
> I still love my Mombasa, and still carry it. It’s the fall of 2007 pewter edition in large canvas. It’s a gorgeous bag, easy to carry, and I do get tons of compliments, especially amongst metal workers. (I borrowed a pic because my life insanely challenging right now)
> 
> There are two adjustable leather straps on either side of the horn. You must take the time to adjust those (and it’s going to be a different for each side) for it to lay properly on your arm. If it’s off, the horn will either slide off your arm, or the bag will shift weirdly. If it balances right, it’s amazing and comfy.


I *love* the look of this bag!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ha, ha... I recall the time when I went on a no-buy for perfumes a few years ago.  Didn't work at all and I ended up adding a lot of perfumes that year.  So I stopped doing no buys and switched to slow buys, and those worked better somehow.  Outright bans never work for me.
> This is the first time I will be trying a one in one out policy with bags, so it should be interesting...


I’m a minimalist for the most part. I literally cut down my number of scissors in the house to the bare bones.  So, one in one out rarely works for me in any category. Usually I need to add as I replace (kind of like the pickle I’ve gotten myself into with my bags. If I buy anything, it needs to be additive at this point) And, bans make me feel a sense of lack. I can’t stand them. Instead, I’m a fan of the hard pause. Before mid last year, I hadn’t added a bag to my collection in 2 years. That was fine because I always knew I _could_.


Cordeliere said:


> I just finished 98% of our tax return entry.   Very stressful.   Had a big margarita to wind down.   Alcohol makes me chatty.   So I thought I would share more than you want to know about my sad history with travel bags.  This is at the front of my mind since we are leaving for Israel next week.  I have specific requirements for a travel bag.  It has to be shoulder carry but not cross body.  It has to be light.  It has to have interior pockets to protect the passport and travel papers.  It has to be able to accommodate travel guides, a couple bottles of water, and the spontaneously purchased whatever.  Can't be too open for pickpockets but not too hard to get into.   And I have to not care about getting it dirty.   That last requirement skews my possibilities toward inexpensive bags.  Here is the tale of my last three travel bag failures.
> 
> This is the Elliot Lucca bag that went with me to China in April 2019.   It was a great travel bag.   It was a $100 bargain from Nordy's bargain table.   I absolutely loved the way the handles fit over my shoulder.   I loved the light weight because it it fabric made to look like python.   Loved, loved, loved the kiss lock closing.  And it was a shape shifter that would accommodate whatever.   There was just one problem.   It rains a lot in China in April.   When this got wet, it smelled REALLY horrible.   I has taken 3 years of air out for the smell to go away.   I am sort of done with it, since I am sure if I carried it, there would be a freak rainstorm in the middle of a desert.
> View attachment 5369128
> 
> 
> Next is a BV bag that I bought one New Years Eve from year end super bargains on the Real Real.   I had a few drinks before purchasing this. (Sounds like I drink a lot, but I really don't).    It was near midnight.   I thought wow!  perfect size for a bag IMHO.   Light weight.  Shoulder straps.  It is really hard to find bags that fit over the near shoulder with a decent drop.   Only $200.  Why not so I hit BIN? (said the fickle finger of alcohol) . Sadly I have never really loved this bag.  That weird crease did come out after letting it hang.  It went to Egypt with me in Nov 2019.   I disliked the snap closure.  Was always wrestling with to the point that even DH noticed.   Some oily food made a small spot right in the center of the flap.  The oil took the color off.  I really should toss it, but when I handle it, I forget I don't like the bag and I am in love.  It feels so good outside and inside.  So currently I have fantasies of painting it after seeing @Sunshine mama 's amazing painted bags.  This is sort of in the theme that some of us discussed about not wanting waste an investment (however insignificant).  So I will probably end up painting it and then toss it because I still won't like it.  Head slap.
> 
> View attachment 5369134
> 
> 
> 
> The next bag lives in the back of my closet.  It is the "inspired" bag that is a distant cousin of a birkin.  It does not have the logo on the bag or the hardware.  I has rings on the sides and a shoulder strap which a birkin does not.   I bought it as a test bag to see if I would be comfortable with the depth of the bag.  I like narrow bags because I am clumsy and 6" width seemed a bit much for me.   I did end up buying a real birkin after the test.  But weirdly, I liked the inspired better because it was more structured.  I have never carried the inspired bag because I was mortified that someone might think it was real. In 2020, I carried it to Panama, (always carrying it with the straps facing my body and with no lock) in hopes no one would think it was Hermes.  Panama is a third world country.  How many Panamanians would even know what a birkin is?    The reason I selected it to carry was it rains a lot in Panama and I figured this would handle the water.   First day there, we are eating at an upscale outside waterfront restaurant in Panama City.  I have the bag on the floor.  The maitre d comes running with a stool and puts my bag on the stool. It was like a little pedestal altar.  He thought he was doing a good thing, but no.   Please tell me he can't have thought it was a birkin.  Then we head on to our final destination in one of the Central South American cities of eternal spring that are 70 degrees year round.  It does rain a lot in the time of year we were there.  The city has a lot of American expats who are extremely friendly and social.  Everyone you meet invites you to get together.   We were in our rental car with an expat going to visit another expat.  She says "I really like your bag" obviously thinking it is the real thing.  I respond "it was made in China and cost $100 on ebay."  That was the end of that discussion.   There are all the people who carry real birkins in American cities  and no one in their town ever notices.   I can't even show the back of an inspired bag in a third world country without people thinking it is real.   I like the bag but don't want to carry it because I am anti-fakes and people obviously think it is something it is not.  I am considering the paint cure for it too.  Maybe I will paint on it some Monet like flowers and the words "it is not what you think."
> View attachment 5369142
> 
> 
> This brings us to the immediate problem.  What should I carry to Israel?   I did a google image search for taupe tote.  In the sea of taupe totes, I spot one I really like.  Mizitique from Kohls.  $100 and with my 20% off discount, a whopping $80 bucks.  I bought it.  It came yesterday.  I love the look of it.  I love the fit.  Just one little issue.  It is plastic and it feels really horrible. Gross.   I am all about the feel when it comes to bags, but I am going to suck it up and carry it.   At least it won't stink if it gets wet.  Food is not going to leech the color.  No one is going to mistake it for a birkin.   This is my vision for the role of this bag on this vacation.  When we were in Egypt, I discovered that I love riding camels.  I made a vow to myself that I would never ever pass up another chance to ride a camel, so I have booked two camel rides for us in Israel.  I have fantasies of me on my camel with this stylish plastic bag over the saddle horn, looking like Annie Oakley.   I am quite sure I will be able to part with this one upon return home.  It will have served its purpose--camel riding--and I can let it go.  So sad it is not real smooshy leather, but it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369149
> 
> 
> This discussion has been therapeutic for me.  I can see I should let the whole bunch go. I should take them to Goodwill.   $480 for 4 bags.  If I think about the price per square foot in my house, these take more space than they are worth.  Help me out with more rationalizations of why I should get rid of them.
> 
> Anyone else have any travel bag stories they would like to share?


Loved this chatty post!

————

Apropos of _nothing_: I’m incredibly sick of wearing my Invisalign retainers every day!!! Argh!!! 6 more weeks and counting. That being said, they’re worth the hassle. I’ve always had straight teeth. But, now I get compliments almost daily on my smile. Who knew there would be this difference? They’re a *PITA* but a better spend than any of my bags. LOL! 

  

Apropos of nothing - part deux. After 2 years of covid my undies needed a refresh. So, I replaced all my bras and panties.

My bras were prob about 4 years old. Well, these new ones showed up ready for duty and OMG, getting out of the new one tonight was like being released from prison.  My body isn’t used to being in anything “challenging”. LOL!


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> It’s odd you should touch on that because many times I do think that for a certain color or style I want a certain brand. I wonder why


I would guess that  you consciously or not have whittled down the choices and what you’ve come up with feels most like you. It’s almost like there is a click in your head (at least this is how I think of brands and styles and color). Beige is chanel. (Beige Clair is just wrong) Taupe and off white are H. metallic is chanel Or bottega. Bottega is gorgeous but not my style. (That’s a series of clicks that work for me) The click is almost a rule in your head, like eat a salad for breakfast or don’t eat after 7 if you are intermittent fasting.

the gold CC chocolate bar chanel bag is on Brandoff and it’s 3K which is 1 K too much.

+1 invisalyne. But my organization specialist may have inadvertently thrown out a few pairs. . So I’m trying not to think about the END when I’ll have to get retainers anyway

also. I’m a scissor minimalist too. two pairs in the house plus one pair of kitchen poultry shears. One stapler. One roll of kitchen twine. But. Numerous rolls of clear gorilla 2.5 inch wide tape.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I just finished 98% of our tax return entry.   Very stressful.   Had a big margarita to wind down.   Alcohol makes me chatty.   So I thought I would share more than you want to know about my sad history with travel bags.  This is at the front of my mind since we are leaving for Israel next week.  I have specific requirements for a travel bag.  It has to be shoulder carry but not cross body.  It has to be light.  It has to have interior pockets to protect the passport and travel papers.  It has to be able to accommodate travel guides, a couple bottles of water, and the spontaneously purchased whatever.  Can't be too open for pickpockets but not too hard to get into.   And I have to not care about getting it dirty.   That last requirement skews my possibilities toward inexpensive bags.  Here is the tale of my last three travel bag failures.
> 
> This is the Elliot Lucca bag that went with me to China in April 2019.   It was a great travel bag.   It was a $100 bargain from Nordy's bargain table.   I absolutely loved the way the handles fit over my shoulder.   I loved the light weight because it it fabric made to look like python.   Loved, loved, loved the kiss lock closing.  And it was a shape shifter that would accommodate whatever.   There was just one problem.   It rains a lot in China in April.   When this got wet, it smelled REALLY horrible.   I has taken 3 years of air out for the smell to go away.   I am sort of done with it, since I am sure if I carried it, there would be a freak rainstorm in the middle of a desert.
> View attachment 5369128
> 
> 
> Next is a BV bag that I bought one New Years Eve from year end super bargains on the Real Real.   I had a few drinks before purchasing this. (Sounds like I drink a lot, but I really don't).    It was near midnight.   I thought wow!  perfect size for a bag IMHO.   Light weight.  Shoulder straps.  It is really hard to find bags that fit over the near shoulder with a decent drop.   Only $200.  Why not so I hit BIN? (said the fickle finger of alcohol) . Sadly I have never really loved this bag.  That weird crease did come out after letting it hang.  It went to Egypt with me in Nov 2019.   I disliked the snap closure.  Was always wrestling with to the point that even DH noticed.   Some oily food made a small spot right in the center of the flap.  The oil took the color off.  I really should toss it, but when I handle it, I forget I don't like the bag and I am in love.  It feels so good outside and inside.  So currently I have fantasies of painting it after seeing @Sunshine mama 's amazing painted bags.  This is sort of in the theme that some of us discussed about not wanting waste an investment (however insignificant).  So I will probably end up painting it and then toss it because I still won't like it.  Head slap.
> 
> View attachment 5369134
> 
> 
> 
> The next bag lives in the back of my closet.  It is the "inspired" bag that is a distant cousin of a birkin.  It does not have the logo on the bag or the hardware.  I has rings on the sides and a shoulder strap which a birkin does not.   I bought it as a test bag to see if I would be comfortable with the depth of the bag.  I like narrow bags because I am clumsy and 6" width seemed a bit much for me.   I did end up buying a real birkin after the test.  But weirdly, I liked the inspired better because it was more structured.  I have never carried the inspired bag because I was mortified that someone might think it was real. In 2020, I carried it to Panama, (always carrying it with the straps facing my body and with no lock) in hopes no one would think it was Hermes.  Panama is a third world country.  How many Panamanians would even know what a birkin is?    The reason I selected it to carry was it rains a lot in Panama and I figured this would handle the water.   First day there, we are eating at an upscale outside waterfront restaurant in Panama City.  I have the bag on the floor.  The maitre d comes running with a stool and puts my bag on the stool. It was like a little pedestal altar.  He thought he was doing a good thing, but no.   Please tell me he can't have thought it was a birkin.  Then we head on to our final destination in one of the Central South American cities of eternal spring that are 70 degrees year round.  It does rain a lot in the time of year we were there.  The city has a lot of American expats who are extremely friendly and social.  Everyone you meet invites you to get together.   We were in our rental car with an expat going to visit another expat.  She says "I really like your bag" obviously thinking it is the real thing.  I respond "it was made in China and cost $100 on ebay."  That was the end of that discussion.   There are all the people who carry real birkins in American cities  and no one in their town ever notices.   I can't even show the back of an inspired bag in a third world country without people thinking it is real.   I like the bag but don't want to carry it because I am anti-fakes and people obviously think it is something it is not.  I am considering the paint cure for it too.  Maybe I will paint on it some Monet like flowers and the words "it is not what you think."
> View attachment 5369142
> 
> 
> This brings us to the immediate problem.  What should I carry to Israel?   I did a google image search for taupe tote.  In the sea of taupe totes, I spot one I really like.  Mizitique from Kohls.  $100 and with my 20% off discount, a whopping $80 bucks.  I bought it.  It came yesterday.  I love the look of it.  I love the fit.  Just one little issue.  It is plastic and it feels really horrible. Gross.   I am all about the feel when it comes to bags, but I am going to suck it up and carry it.   At least it won't stink if it gets wet.  Food is not going to leech the color.  No one is going to mistake it for a birkin.   This is my vision for the role of this bag on this vacation.  When we were in Egypt, I discovered that I love riding camels.  I made a vow to myself that I would never ever pass up another chance to ride a camel, so I have booked two camel rides for us in Israel.  I have fantasies of me on my camel with this stylish plastic bag over the saddle horn, looking like Annie Oakley.   I am quite sure I will be able to part with this one upon return home.  It will have served its purpose--camel riding--and I can let it go.  So sad it is not real smooshy leather, but it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369149
> 
> 
> This discussion has been therapeutic for me.  I can see I should let the whole bunch go. I should take them to Goodwill.   $480 for 4 bags.  If I think about the price per square foot in my house, these take more space than they are worth.  Help me out with more rationalizations of why I should get rid of them.
> 
> Anyone else have any travel bag stories they would like to share?


I'm sorry, especially that you feel so uncomfortable with your inspired Birkin. It's a shame because the color is really nice. I like the look of the Elliot Lucca bag. Your Kohl's bag will serve its purpose before you get rid of it so that wasn't a waste. Camel rides sound like fun. I've never been on a camel. When we lived in the Middle East, they had camel races but we never went. I'm sorry we never got to see them. We did buy camel meat at the grocery once. I cooked it but chickened out when it came time to eat it. It felt very spongy.

I finished our taxes last week except for filing. I always feel like I should wait awhile before filing, just in case I realize I made a mistake, then I start getting nervous that I'll forget to file! I also have to make sure there is enough money in the account to pay the tax bill.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> I would guess that  you consciously or not have whittled down the choices and what you’ve come up with feels most like you. It’s almost like there is a click in your head (at least this is how I think of brands and styles and color). Beige is chanel. (Beige Clair is just wrong) Taupe and off white are H. metallic is chanel Or bottega. Bottega is gorgeous but not my style. (That’s a series of clicks that work for me) The click is almost a rule in your head, like eat a salad for breakfast or don’t eat after 7 if you are intermittent fasting.
> 
> the gold CC chocolate bar chanel bag is on Brandoff and it’s 3K which is 1 K too much.
> 
> +1 invisalyne. But my organization specialist may have inadvertently thrown out a few pairs. . So I’m trying not to think about the END when I’ll have to get retainers anyway
> 
> also. I’m a scissor minimalist too. two pairs in the house plus one pair of kitchen poultry shears. One stapler. One roll of kitchen twine. But. Numerous rolls of clear gorilla 2.5 inch wide tape.


I'm left handed and it is really hard to find scissors I can use so I hang on to every pair I have. I keep a pair in several drawers in the house so I don't have to go to a different room when I need them. One in the kitchen to open food packages, one in the family room to open packages, one in the office to cut out shipping labels, and one in the sewing room for sewing. And a mini one next to the couch I use when doing needlework. Plus a Swiss army knife (with scissors) in my purse.

I have no twine. And no parchment paper. When a recipe calls for parchment, I just use foil. Sometimes it isn't worth it buying another thing when you don't use it often.


----------



## whateve

March stats
1 bags in
0 bags out
0 SLGs in
0 SLGs out 

Carried 18 purses. I've been cleaning out my daughters' rooms and some other parts of the house. After we refinished remodeling, I didn't want to overfill the cabinets so some of the stuff didn't get put back. A lot of stuff was donated and some other stuff was put up for sale. It is easier for me to part with some of this stuff if I feel I'm getting something back on it. Maybe in a few months I'll be more comfortable donating the stuff that hasn't sold.


YTD stats
1 bags in
0 bags out
0 SLGs in
2 SLGs out


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

March Stats
4 bags in -not all here yet.
2 bags out
0 slgs in
0 slgs out
I listed quite a few this month and dropped at the consignment shop too. 
I will be doing a quick girlfriend trip. The dhs are staying home. How do you decide what bag to bring?  Can only do one as personal item will be my backpack, so must fit in. Carry on only.


----------



## papertiger

March stats


*Bags: *
Out: 1 Vintage drawstring to charity 
In 1 Long awaited Gucci black BTH 

*SLGs*
Out 0
In 0

*Scarves *
Out: Vintage daisy-print, cut on the bias (1960s?) 
In: Hermes QEII Golden Jubilee Regina carre 

*Clothes, shoes etc*
Out: Judo suit, jujitsu suit (both I will never wear again) sheepskin boots (8 y o) 2 jumpers - all to charity 
In: Ralph Lauren wool/cash/leather pencil skirt; Gold Norma Kamali dress; amazing horse-print silk PJs (possibly - black velvet floral dress; wool jumper) 

*Notes:
Bags*:Really still really happy with my Gucci BTH, one of my favourite bags ever - and I don't just mean the style itself, the actual bag is so gorgeous. 
*Wardrobe*: I seem to have finally given up the idea I will go back to martial arts, but not parties. I need to replace the sheepskin boots and I need new boot laces for tall DMs. I must not buy anymore pyjamas!
*Scarves:* I didn't even remember the daisy print scarf, just wondering how it got into my wardrobe. Very pretty but net even silk and far to 'girly' retro.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

*March Stats:*

Bags in: 1
Bags out: 0 

Bags carried: 8

I sold some clothes on poshmark and used the credit towards a new bag. I'm in a dispute with the seller as I believe the listing was misrepresented (but I do believe authentic, as I had it authenticated by Zeko after it was authenticated by poshmark). 

It's a Chanel bag and in the listing, the seller showed a receipt from late 2021 that showed a style code for a bag from FW 2021, but the bag I bought is from 17P (I didn't know this until I got it authenticated by Zeko). The price listed on the receipt was $5700 and the seller made it seem like she was selling the bag at a big discount and doing me a favor, but I later learned that the original price of this bag was $4300, so I ended up paying over retail for it. I think one of two things is possible: either the seller actually did buy this bag 6 months ago and Chanel had raised the price on it over the years and rung it up as the wrong style code (possibly because the bag had been sitting in the back for 5 years and it was no longer in their system? seems farfetched but possible as I've heard of this happening with older Chanel styles), OR the seller intentionally misrepresented the listing as a 6 month old bag (instead of a 5 year old bag) and used a more recent receipt as "proof" hoping they would sell to an uninformed buyer (seems more likely to me, but can't really prove it). 

I really should have learned my lesson and stopped shopping/selling on poshmark after I was scammed by a buyer when I sold an LV bag years ago - we'll see how poshmark handles this but I think this is just a reminder of why it's much better to shop from repuable secondhand sellers like Fashionphile, AFF, rebag, Yoogis, etc. even if their prices are higher.

*2022 Stats, a quarter of the way through the year:*

Bags in: 3
Bags out: 1

Bags carried: 16

Most used bags: Goyard Artois MM in sky blue, Chanel reissue 226 black rhw, Chanel classic WOC black caviar shw, Celine mini belt light taupe
Lowest cost-per-wear bags: Artois, WOC, Mini Belt, Bottega Nodini (unsure of color name, it's a warm light beige/pink)
Highest cost-per-wear bags: Chanel beige Clair jumbo, Chanel small CF RGHW, Chanel houndstooth tweed & pearl mini, Lady Dior small ABC fard (still unused...)

I rarely carry my beige Clair jumbo and have been considering selling it for awhile. I know I would NEVER buy it back at current prices, so I'm hesitant to sell. We'll see if I end up using it more over the summer.


----------



## Jereni

*March Stats:*

Bags In: 0
Bags Out: 0
SLG In: 7
SLG Out: 2

Bags carried: 31!  think that might be a new record for myself…

I’ve managed to decide against several bags I was stalking (Mulberry Lily, Prada Promenade…). On the other hand, a Polene I was planning on went out of stock so that has me irritated.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Paris Girl said:


> Thanks @Purses & Perfumes! Smooth leather is my favorite. Some people avoid it because they worry about scratches. I tell you that thick gorgeous leather on my Mulberry Willow bags is fantastic. I’ve never had any scratches and I have hauled my black one to London and Paris and the taupe one to Rome and Venice. It’s so thick too so you can load them up.
> 
> That third photo bag is a nappa leather Borough. I like it because the leather is soft but structured and I also like the bag has minimal hardware. What’s ironic is the gray Dreamer I bought new has never been used. I got the teal color too and then decided I wasn’t as crazy about them.
> 
> I didn’t realize I had so many gray bags! I forget until I do something like this. Today I searched for a bag in golden yellow when a friend put out a request for one and found another bag I forgot about. I really like it and decided I should get it out and use it.


Yellow is a way more versatile accessory color than people think….navy, white/off white, tans all look great with it. So does teal, turquoise and forest green.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I'm left handed and it is really hard to find scissors I can use so I hang on to every pair I have. I keep a pair in several drawers in the house so I don't have to go to a different room when I need them. One in the kitchen to open food packages, one in the family room to open packages, one in the office to cut out shipping labels, and one in the sewing room for sewing. And a mini one next to the couch I use when doing needlework. Plus a Swiss army knife (with scissors) in my purse.
> 
> I have no twine. And no parchment paper. When a recipe calls for parchment, I just use foil. Sometimes it isn't worth it buying another thing when you don't use it often.


LOL  I use parchment paper a lot, (sheets of 100 from King Arthur website that I buy when it goes on sale), but in penance for the waste, I avoid foil, plastic wrap, and try to minimize paper towels and napkins

@dcooney4 , how fun! Pls post pics!
for a girlfriend trip, I bring a bag that I love; that can withstand a spilled drink; and, go from day to night. usually my loewe mini puzzle or dior mens saddle, both of which still look newish despite hard treatment and being squashed in a chair or luggage

@ItsPurseonal , if it’s any consolation, the chanel bag on AFF or Fashionphile would still be at least 1K over the possibly inflated price you paid, so you still very likely got a better deal. I also have seen older bags sold by chanel, but I don’t know how much the mark up is.

Unless you hate ans regret every beige Clair bag you’ve ever bought like me (fortunately, I bought my mistakes when the bags were much cheaper literally 15-20 years ago), I would keep.

@Jereni , wow 31! Congrats! Like Baskin Robbins number of flavors


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> *March Stats:*
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> SLG In: 7
> SLG Out: 2
> 
> Bags carried: 31!  think that might be a new record for myself…
> 
> I’ve managed to decide against several bags I was stalking (Mulberry Lily, Prada Promenade…). On the other hand, a Polene I was planning on went out of stock so that has me irritated.


Hopefully it will come back in stock .


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Paris Girl said:


> Thanks @Purses & Perfumes! Smooth leather is my favorite. Some people avoid it because they worry about scratches. I tell you that thick gorgeous leather on my Mulberry Willow bags is fantastic. I’ve never had any scratches and I have hauled my black one to London and Paris and the taupe one to Rome and Venice. It’s so thick too so you can load them up.
> 
> That third photo bag is a nappa leather Borough. I like it because the leather is soft but structured and I also like the bag has minimal hardware. What’s ironic is the gray Dreamer I bought new has never been used. I got the teal color too and then decided I wasn’t as crazy about them.
> 
> I didn’t realize I had so many gray bags! I forget until I do something like this. Today I searched for a bag in golden yellow when a friend put out a request for one and found another bag I forgot about. I really like it and decided I should get it out and use it.


I adore smooth leather too!  I have a few bags in smooth leather and have had no scratches at all, but I haven't travelled with them.  That's amazing that the Mulberry bag is fantastic after all that travel.  Truly a testament to the good quality leather.

These color showcases are great because they help us realize how many bags we have in certain colors versus where we may need to add some colors.  It's easy to forget some bags when they are tucked away in their dust bags (especially during the pandemic) and the monthly challenges and showcases on this thread are a great reminder to pull out and enjoy the bags in our closet.


----------



## behindtheseams

A boring update from me, no changes since last month.

*YTD*

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 3
Accessories in: 2
Accessories out: 3
Clothes in: 0
Clothes out: 0



behindtheseams said:


> An update from the end of *February*:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 2
> Accessories in: 2
> Accessories out: 1
> Clothes in: 0
> Clothes out: 0
> I ended up selling 2 handbags and 1 wallet, then purchased 2 pairs of leather sneakers to replace ones that were falling apart at the soles. Does anyone else go through rubber soles very quickly? I feel like I don't walk that much more than the average American, yet my sneakers rarely last more than a year.
> 
> I still have 4 more bags listed online, but I doubt those will sell anytime soon as they are from less popular designers like Alexander McQueen. As for my handbag wishlist, I was eyeing the Polene Micro Numero Un and the Mulberry Mini Alexa. However, I think the Micro is just a smidge too tiny (plus I already have a Micro Peekaboo, which is similar in size but can fit a card case). I'm a bit concerned about wear and tear on the Mini Alexa, especially on hardware; I have a Top Handle Lily that I purchased last year, so I plan to use that more to see how that bag wears over time before committing to a Mini Alexa.
> 
> *YTD:*
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories in: 2
> Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 0
> Clothes out: 0


----------



## afroken

Loved @Cordeliere and @880 's stories on travel bags. Right now my go-to travel bag is Tory Burch Thea, Roots Villager, and Longchamp Le Pliage crossbody. I need a zipper to prevent pickpockets, lightweight, crossbody, and roomy enough to fit a wallet (not a card case, but a wallet that has a coin compartment and bill slot, as some countries accept cash only).

Tory Burch Thea



Roots Village



Longchamp Le Pliage Neo crossbody, size small



I saw an interesting thread the other day about a tpfer who likes a D&G bag but is hesitant to purchase, due to the founders' stand on various issues in the recent past. Many people offered interesting insight about how every brand may have had questionable history, noone is free from controversy. @lill_canele , @papertiger and @Sparkletastic mentioned something I particularly agree with: it's your money and it's up to you what works best for you in your level of comfort. Is there anyone here who refuses to buy from a particular designer?

For me, I can't buy D&G due to their founders' various controversies, especially in recent past. I have a beautiful silk scarf and some perfumes from them that I bought before I was aware of their issues, and I still use them happily, but can't see myself buying from them again. Another brand that I dropped is Alexander Wang. This one is particularly hard as I LOVE his stuff. I have several pieces from his lines and his alexanderwang.t used to be my favourite clothing brand. His clothes are very much "me", but due to his recent controversy I can no longer support him either (although I still happily wear what I have from him). I guess I belong in the group that if the controversy happened in contemporary times, then I can't support them.

*Questions for the group:*

*What's your favourite travel bag? It can be one that you own, or one that you wish you own.*
*Which designer do you refuse to buy from, and why?*


----------



## ItsPurseonal

880 said:


> @ItsPurseonal , if it’s any consolation, the chanel bag on AFF or Fashionphile would still be at least 1K over the possibly inflated price you paid, so you still very likely got a better deal. I also have seen older bags sold by chanel, but I don’t know how much the mark up is.
> 
> Unless you hate ans regret every beige Clair bag you’ve ever bought like me (fortunately, I bought my mistakes when the bags were much cheaper literally 15-20 years ago), I would keep.



LOL excellent point about FP, I’m sure it would have been at least $6k. Still tbd on the beige clair. It’s just a hard color to style for me. Too formal? Idk…


----------



## 880

ItsPurseonal said:


> LOL excellent point about FP, I’m sure it would have been at least $6k. Still tbd on the beige clair. It’s just a hard color to style for me. Too formal? Idk…


Beige Claire. For me, medium olive asian. It turned me yellow; I felt it was too formal in the sense that it only looked right with chanel RTW or a white t shirt and jeans. And, style Wise, it’s too establishment for me; I think It looks best on either younger or older women who have different complexions (either much lighter than me. Or much darker). However, in general I also dislike CF (for the same reason) and am a reissue person if I wear chanel bags. My go to is Hermes with chanel RTW and I prefer etoupe/etain to Beige Claire, and graphite (discontinued) to any of the above. Oddly, I don’t theoretically have an issue with the classic ballet flat or the classic espadrille, IDK. Maybe all this rationalization is my imagination

JMO, and YMMV

@afroken, thanks! Love your travel bags! agree re dolce. re chanel I felt that if the wertheimers forgave her, (they did and supported her for the est of her life) then its okay. I am not a fan of Hugo boss as a brand for reasons of history similar to chanel, but that seems a bit petty, since I do wear chanel. i might have had more of a problem with Galliano and McQueen at the time. But I wear dior now.


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Loved @Cordeliere and @880 's stories on travel bags. Right now my go-to travel bag is Tory Burch Thea, Roots Villager, and Longchamp Le Pliage crossbody. I need a zipper to prevent pickpockets, lightweight, crossbody, and roomy enough to fit a wallet (not a card case, but a wallet that has a coin compartment and bill slot, as some countries accept cash only).
> 
> Tory Burch Thea
> View attachment 5369498
> 
> 
> Roots Village
> View attachment 5369499
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo crossbody, size small
> View attachment 5369501
> 
> 
> I saw an interesting thread the other day about a tpfer who likes a D&G bag but is hesitant to purchase, due to the founders' stand on various issues in the recent past. Many people offered interesting insight about how every brand may have had questionable history, noone is free from controversy. @lill_canele , @papertiger and @Sparkletastic mentioned something I particularly agree with: it's your money and it's up to you what works best for you in your level of comfort. Is there anyone here who refuses to buy from a particular designer?
> 
> For me, I can't buy D&G due to their founders' various controversies, especially in recent past. I have a beautiful silk scarf and some perfumes from them that I bought before I was aware of their issues, and I still use them happily, but can't see myself buying from them again. Another brand that I dropped is Alexander Wang. This one is particularly hard as I LOVE his stuff. I have several pieces from his lines and his alexanderwang.t used to be my favourite clothing brand. His clothes are very much "me", but due to his recent controversy I can no longer support him either (although I still happily wear what I have from him). I guess I belong in the group that if the controversy happened in contemporary times, then I can't support them.
> 
> *Questions for the group:*
> 
> *What's your favourite travel bag? It can be one that you own, or one that you wish you own.*
> *Which designer do you refuse to buy from, and why?*



1. There's travel and then there' travel. I used to travel a lot.  Sometimes I was away for most of the year. A nice travel bag of 35-50cm can double-up as a shopping or work bag.   My favourite proper travel piece is a vintage LV suitcase/portable wardrobe. It has a separate shoe compartment and a hanging rail. But I hardly used it for going away with coz no way was I putting that in a commercial plane hold.

Favourite travel bags (besides above):
Hermes Travel Bolide, perfect for long weekends away
Hermes Maxi Double Sens, perfect for extra bag (2 bags in one of course)
Gucci Aviatrix, good for overnights or weekends, looks smart

2. I wouldn't clear out my closet and do wear, but I wouldn't add any new:
Alexander Wang,
Dolce and Gabbana (I already have lots though so no-one would know it)
Ossie Clark (I actually culled what I had after I read his published diary)
John Galliano (I still have a few pieces of JG for Dior and his own line)
Hugo Boss (not that I have any)
After the LV story came out about their part in the war (WWII) I would have to think about wearing _anything_ new with their name on, but as I say I have the worlds largest LV mono-print luggage in my bedroom. 

I've said before I don't mind wearing Chanel. CC was vehemently an anti-feminist even though she was also a great female role model (never-mind the whole Nazi thing going on). I feel like the company and KL made up for it and those demons have been exorcized. 

These are only lux/designers, and the only ones I can think of this minute. I need to make it clear I am totally not into cancel culture, I don't want to influence anyone else and I would never condemn anyone for wear what/who they like.


----------



## afroken

papertiger said:


> *I need to make it clear I am totally not into cancel culture, I don't want to influence anyone else and I would never condemn anyone for wear what/who they like.*


100% agree with this part.

Also should add:

The company's employees likely do not agree with the brand's history/controversies. What we buy pays for their wages.
There are many other areas where we can choose to exercise our support in, not necessarily our fashion choices.
Sometimes my morals clash with my consumerism habits, as I'm sure everyone does!
Lastly, if someone else judges you for what you wear, such as thinking that you agree with the immoral history of a brand, then that's rude and bonkers 

This is meant for a fun question only


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> Loved @Cordeliere and @880 's stories on travel bags. Right now my go-to travel bag is Tory Burch Thea, Roots Villager, and Longchamp Le Pliage crossbody. I need a zipper to prevent pickpockets, lightweight, crossbody, and roomy enough to fit a wallet (not a card case, but a wallet that has a coin compartment and bill slot, as some countries accept cash only).
> 
> Tory Burch Thea
> View attachment 5369498
> 
> 
> Roots Village
> View attachment 5369499
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo crossbody, size small
> View attachment 5369501
> 
> 
> I saw an interesting thread the other day about a tpfer who likes a D&G bag but is hesitant to purchase, due to the founders' stand on various issues in the recent past. Many people offered interesting insight about how every brand may have had questionable history, noone is free from controversy. @lill_canele , @papertiger and @Sparkletastic mentioned something I particularly agree with: it's your money and it's up to you what works best for you in your level of comfort. Is there anyone here who refuses to buy from a particular designer?
> 
> For me, I can't buy D&G due to their founders' various controversies, especially in recent past. I have a beautiful silk scarf and some perfumes from them that I bought before I was aware of their issues, and I still use them happily, but can't see myself buying from them again. Another brand that I dropped is Alexander Wang. This one is particularly hard as I LOVE his stuff. I have several pieces from his lines and his alexanderwang.t used to be my favourite clothing brand. His clothes are very much "me", but due to his recent controversy I can no longer support him either (although I still happily wear what I have from him). I guess I belong in the group that if the controversy happened in contemporary times, then I can't support them.
> 
> *Questions for the group:*
> 
> *What's your favourite travel bag? It can be one that you own, or one that you wish you own.*
> *Which designer do you refuse to buy from, and why?*


I wore a small Le Pliage Cuir in Taupe in Paris and loved it! Might pick up a black one for Italy.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

March Stats:
Bags in: 1 (Go Forth Goods mini crossbody in Cranberry)
Bags out: 3 (all donated to a local thrift shop)
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0
Bags carried: 10
Scarves worn: 5 (it wasn't a dress-up sort of month!)


----------



## Paris Girl

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I adore smooth leather too!  I have a few bags in smooth leather and have had no scratches at all, but I haven't travelled with them.  That's amazing that the Mulberry bag is fantastic after all that travel.  Truly a testament to the good quality leather.
> 
> These color showcases are great because they help us realize how many bags we have in certain colors versus where we may need to add some colors.  It's easy to forget some bags when they are tucked away in their dust bags (especially during the pandemic) and the monthly challenges and showcases on this thread are a great reminder to pull out and enjoy the bags in our closet.


True but the downside is seeing bags and other brands I now like but don’t own….yet!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I’ve got it! I’m my Mulberry Mini Quilted Cara.
> View attachment 5360407
> 
> As a pretty little backpack it is hardworking and practical but cares what it looks like and knows how to have fun It’s adaptable with a classy edge so caries over the shoulder or by hand when it wants to be chic. With touches like its lion charm inside it has hidden depths. Colourwise it’s a happy shade but sometimes feels a bit blue


Brilliant analysis, @Katinahat … I think you nailed it!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> It is a type of crocodile. My brother had a caiman when we were kids.


You mean he had an actual, *live* Caiman? As a pet???? 

I had a hamster. Soooooo boring.


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> It’s wonderful to have you back and posting on the thread. You are incredibly thoughtful and insightful - thank you for your kind words @jblended.
> 
> I agree 100% with your comments above, I struggled to choose one bag that best represents me!
> *My evolution/favourite bags to represent me:*
> 1) My all time favourite bag is my black Reissue 226 - understated, classic colour, versatile carry options (shoulder bag, crossbody, crook of arm), fits what I carry on a daily basis, goes with everything I wear, day to night, ticks all the boxes for me.  >> understated classic
> 2) A couple of years ago, @Sparkletastic asked us to share what bag ”is most like me,” I chose my Etain Bolide 31 - clean lines, classic shape, great neutral colour, great leather, spacious, versatile day bag, top handle and a strap, under the radar, great for work and the weekend, goes with everything I wear.  >> dependable elegance
> 3) Colour with a bit of flair, today, I’m going with my Small Burgundy Coco Lizard Handle - I love dark red to burgundy, top handle and a strap, fits what I carry even with a divided interior (I’m adaptable), versatile carry options (shoulder, crossbody, handheld), casual to dressy, coordinates with my wardrobe. I love the way I feel when I carry this bag.  >> versatile confidence (she can stand on her own feet)
> 
> *Chanel Black Reissue 226 Aged Calfskin Ruthenium Hardware*
> View attachment 5360653
> 
> 
> *Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW*
> View attachment 5360654
> 
> 
> *Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle*
> View attachment 5360655


I just love your description of your evolution! From what I know of you, I would say that your Chanel *definitely* best represents the woman you are right now. Stand on your own feet? Indeed!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> What colors would you wear this with? My friend says she wears hers often. Maybe I will count it as a regular bag and if I don’t reach for it I can always switch it to the travel group later. I like the color I am just not used to very bright colors.


I'd wear it with light jeans, and also with shades of grey. Maybe beige, too.
But I agree, it's a difficult color to carry. Maybe you could count how many times you carry it, and then decide?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Just my Evie today.
> 
> Nothing to report except work is killing me, happily, but I can hardly keep-up there, never mind this thread.
> 
> I seem to have relieved some of the pressure buying some horse-print silk pyjamas (75% off) which were on my list at Christmas but didn't get due to the price, another pure marino wool Summer sweater/jumper (it's a duplicate of one I just bought because I found I was wearing it so often) and a black/floral cotton velvet shirt dress which I'm going to wear closed with gold Dionysus boots (or green python ones) or open over my new black velvet trousers or YSL shorts, so I'm hoping it will be useful.


All of these purchases sound amazing. Especially the pajamas!!!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> You mean he had an actual, *live* Caiman? As a pet????
> 
> I had a hamster. Soooooo boring.


Yes! His name was George.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> *March Stats:*
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> SLG In: 7
> SLG Out: 2
> 
> Bags carried: 31!  think that might be a new record for myself…
> 
> I’ve managed to decide against several bags I was stalking (Mulberry Lily, Prada Promenade…). On the other hand, a Polene I was planning on went out of stock so that has me irritated.


I feel your pain. Two Ferragamo bags I wanted sold out in March. One just hours before I called.


----------



## DME

With all this talk of taupe being a gray, it turns out I have two gray bags for this week. I’ve always thought of taupe as being more brown, but when I put the two bags side-by-side, I can see how it could be in the gray category. And a quick Google search to confirm the name of the bag reveals the color might just be… gray!

So in addition to my Hermès Birkin 30 in Etain Togo leather with PHW, here is my Chloe Mini Faye in Motty Grey (it has mostly GHW, but some SHW, too).


----------



## Cookiefiend

March stats are pretty quiet.

Bags in or out - 0
Scarves in or out - 1 in (a 140 purple changeant moussie ), 0 out... though I don't have any listed.

Wore 9 different bags, but one of them was worn 14 times - the Dior Lady. It's official - I do love it. I think I'll take it to Paris later this month. It will go with everything and is super easy to carry with the shoulder strap and it zips shut so I feel like it will be fairly secure. 
I didn't finish a single book, didn't donate anything, or get much done - after the basement flooded and the subsequent mess to deal with - I just didn't have the energy. 
Meh! 

Hopefully April will be better... the grass is already starting to green up, there are buds on the trees and bushes (though we had another dusting of snow this morning), things will be better!


----------



## Vintage Leather

afroken said:


> *Questions for the group:*
> 
> *What's your favourite travel bag? It can be one that you own, or one that you wish you own.*
> *Which designer do you refuse to buy from, and why?*



1) Hugo Boss. While other fashion houses were Nazi collaborators, who joined the party when it was a survival matter, he was there from the beginning and helped found the darn thing - and the party helped him by giving him the commissions for SS uniforms.

2) Chanel after 2001/2003 ish - Karl lost his sense of humor with his 80lbs, and became fatphobic. And the size 50s jackets began to be cut smaller (almost 2” smaller across the bust!) And if I’m buying a bag from a fashion house (as opposed to a leather goods house), I want to feel like they actually want me in the store. Like, I get it that I’m not everyone’s ideal customer. BUT, I don’t want to give money to people who don’t want me.

3)Which, this might be weird but, do you ever find it weird to buy perfume from a jeweler, or jewelry from a courtier, or non-leather clothing from a leather goods shop? 
Is it just me? It’s not a hard and fast rule. I do own Chanel earrings, and a Tiffany decanter. But the idea of Hermes and YSL lipstick feels distasteful.
But I was raised with the idea of getting the best possible tool for the job: to the master, his craft

4) Dolce & Gabbana is a no, because of behaving badly. But most designers are a no. I’m over 40, I have a full wardrobe of RTW for almost every occasion and 54 handbags at last count. It’s not just a negative story that drives me away - you’ve got to tell a great story to get me in the darn door.


----------



## baghabitz34

March 2022 Stats:
2 bags out: 1 donated & 1 to SIL & she loves it
1 bag in: Coach Chaise crossbody. Somehow I did not have a small, black crossbody bag.
Several SLGs out: Moved out pieces I wasn’t using and/or no longer liked
Some SLGs in: 2 Coach Nolita 19s - couldn’t resist the colors. An LV mini pouchette I found on FP for almost $200 below retail in new condition.
Used 15 different bags.


----------



## baghabitz34

More bags said:


> Great grey bags. Tell us about your Priscilla bag, please.





It has a removable, adjustable shoulder strap. At 5’7” I can wear it crossbody but prefer to use it as a top handle. It looks more elegant that way.
It has feet. In the interior, there is 1 large zip pocket, 3 small slip pockets & 1 really small slip pocket that could be used for a lipstick/lipgloss.
The lock is functional, not just decorative, though I do not use it.
Pictured is what I would typically carry: purse hook, flashlight, sanitizer wipes, compact wallet, tissues, phone, mini pouchette, masks, and sunglasses.
It’s a lovely bag that I plan to use more this Sprin/Summer & as I return to some in office work.


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> perfume from a jeweler, or jewelry from a courtier, or non-leather clothing from a leather goods shop?


I think Van cleef and cartier historically had amazing perfumers create their perfumes. I’m most familiar with Bulgari perfumes which are generally well executed with beautiful bottles. And, I’ve admired leather bags from both Bulgari and cartier.
ive always wanted to purchase perfume from JAR, but when we visited the JAR salon in Bergdorfs, DH really didn’t like the ones I tried. In the 1990s? i loved a particular YSL lipstick and chanel foundation. But, in the last twenty years or more, I’ve been happiest with drug store or chapstick


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> March stats
> 
> 
> *Bags: *
> Out: 1 Vintage drawstring to charity
> In 1 Long awaited Gucci black BTH
> 
> *SLGs*
> Out 0
> In 0
> 
> *Scarves *
> Out: Vintage daisy-print, cut on the bias (1960s?)
> In: Hermes QEII Golden Jubilee Regina carre
> 
> *Clothes, shoes etc*
> Out: Judo suit, jujitsu suit (both I will never wear again) sheepskin boots (8 y o) 2 jumpers - all to charity
> In: Ralph Lauren wool/cash/leather pencil skirt; Gold Norma Kamali dress; amazing horse-print silk PJs (possibly - black velvet floral dress; wool jumper)
> 
> *Notes:
> Bags*:Really still really happy with my Gucci BTH, one of my favourite bags ever - and I don't just mean the style itself, the actual bag is so gorgeous.
> *Wardrobe*: I seem to have finally given up the idea I will go back to martial arts, but not parties. I need to replace the sheepskin boots and I need new boot laces for tall DMs. I must not buy anymore pyjamas!
> *Scarves:* I didn't even remember the daisy print scarf, just wondering how it got into my wardrobe. Very pretty but net even silk and far to 'girly' retro.


So glad you’re pleased with your new Gucci! It’s truly a beauty.


behindtheseams said:


> A boring update from me, no changes since last month.
> 
> *YTD*
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories in: 2
> Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 0
> Clothes out: 0


Boring and no change is an A+ around here.  Shopping our closets means we’ll have many no movement months.


Vintage Leather said:


> If I’m buying a bag from a fashion house (as opposed to a leather goods house), I want to feel like they actually want me in the store.
> 
> Do you ever find it weird to buy perfume from a jeweler, or jewelry from a courtier, or non-leather clothing from a leather goods shop?
> Is it just me? It’s not a hard and fast rule. I do own Chanel earrings, and a Tiffany decanter. But the idea of Hermes and YSL lipstick feels distasteful.
> But I was raised with the idea of getting the best possible tool for the job: to the master, his craft
> 
> 4) Dolce & Gabbana is a no, because of behaving badly. But most designers are a no. I’m over 40, I have a full wardrobe of RTW for almost every occasion and 54 handbags at last count. It’s not just a negative story that drives me away - you’ve got to tell a great story to get me in the darn door.


I couldn’t agree more on only shopping when I feel wanted. It’s one reason why I’ve shunned Hermes. And, with the moves several brands are making lately, I won’t be shopping from them either. It’s not about sending a message. I don’t buy enough to matter. It’s about caring for me and always expecting to be treated well. 

*Sparkle’s March Stats*

• Bags In / Out: 1 /1
• Total Goal of 30: Actual Count is 25
(I miscounted)

I’m not into SLG’s, scarves etc. And, I need to continue to build my shoe and clothing wardrobes. So, I’m only going to track bags from now on with a new tracking measure of total bags every quarter.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my… I’ve been on a little bit of a search for a formal bag. My dress will either be black or gray and black, and I’d like a small (but phone and epi-pen must fit) and interesting bag that can fit on my lap during dinner as there will be no room to hang it on my chair.
> I’ve found a cute burgundy Stuart Weiztman bag… but then I saw this last night:
> View attachment 5362242
> 
> Loeffler Randall, navy fur trim… it’s adorable!! I think I might have to get it!


Seriously adorable… I want to cuddle up with it!


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Just bought myself some bamboo sheets, and it got me thinking. I think it's safe to say those of us on tPF are willing to splurge a bit on bags. What else do you splurge on? What do you save on?
> 
> For me, sleep related stuff I will splurge on. Due to my horrendous insomnia (slept through the night 7 times in the last 19 years) I will spend on mattress/sheets/etc to try and help even a little. I'm also fairly willing to splurge on a perfume I love, and I spend more on decor than I probably should.
> 
> Shoes are inbetween. It's so hard to find shoes that fit me well, that I don't tend to buy shoes very often. But when I find a pair that fits well, I'll buy a back up few pairs - splurge.
> 
> I save on my car. It runs well, it doesn't have to be brand new/sporty/expensive. I have very simple tastes in food, so that is another area when I tend to save instead of splurge. Clothes I also tend to save on. Make up is another area I generally save on - admittedly that is much easier since I have a close friend who does make up, and she generally gets me lovely make up for birthday and Christmas. Books I save on. I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a book. Used from Amazon is fine for me.
> 
> What about you ladies/guys?


Great question! Since Mr. PG and I have been hunkered down (2 years and counting) I have splurged on kitchen equipment. Upgraded my pots and pans, purchased higher-end knives, that sort of thing. Nothing super-huge, like a stove or a fridge, but it all adds up.

I also splurge on ebooks. I find it easier to read books on my iPad than print on paper, so unless a book is available for free on our digital library, then hi ho, hi ho, it's off to Amazon I go.

Like you, I save on my car. I have a very nice car, but I put very few miles on it, it's already 6 years old, and I'm sure I'll be driving it for at least 10 more years. I drove my previous car for about 18 years, and honestly saw no reason to trade it in, but Mr. PG said the poor old thing was getting a little ratty around the edges. I *hope* he meant the car, and not me!!!


----------



## Vintage Leather

880 said:


> I think Van cleef and cartier historically had amazing perfumers create their perfumes. I’m most familiar with Bulgari perfumes which are generally well executed with beautiful bottles. And, I’ve admired leather bags from both Bulgari and cartier.
> ive always wanted to purchase perfume from JAR, but when we visited the JAR salon in Bergdorfs, DH really didn’t like the ones I tried. In the 1990s? i loved a particular YSL lipstick and chanel foundation. But, in the last twenty years or more, I’ve been happiest with drug store or chapstick


Interestingly, Cartier has been making handbags since 1908 (with the department run, at one point, by Jeanne Toussaint, the creative force behind the panther jewelry). They’ve made perfume for only 40 years. 

Chanel has been making perfume and costume jewelry for a little over a century.

I’ll be the first to admit that it’s probably just me.

But when I see a company going in a new direction, I wonder - are they doing it because they love it and feel it exemplifies them? Or because that’s where the money is?


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> Interestingly, Cartier has been making handbags since 1908 (with the department run, at one point, by Jeanne Toussaint, the creative force behind the panther jewelry). They’ve made perfume for only 40 years.
> 
> Chanel has been making perfume and costume jewelry for a little over a century.
> 
> I’ll be the first to admit that it’s probably just me.
> 
> But when I see a company going in a new direction, I wonder - are they doing it because they love it and feel it exemplifies them? Or because that’s where the money is?


Lol how about licensing for sunglasses  (I am prejudiced against so called designer sunglasses)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> @cowgirlboots The selling description says it has a snap closure at the top. I don't count that as totally open.



Yes, there´s one magnetic closure in the middle as far as I know... not enough to keep my paranoia quiet.
I love kiss locks and doctor style bags with a main clasp and two extra security devices on the sides... or my patent New Lock which has become a little sticky with age so that the flap sticks to the bag and secures it without having to use the lock.



Cordeliere said:


> Help me out with more rationalizations of why I should get rid of them.



You don´t love them!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

afroken said:


> Loved @Cordeliere and @880 's stories on travel bags. Right now my go-to travel bag is Tory Burch Thea, Roots Villager, and Longchamp Le Pliage crossbody. I need a zipper to prevent pickpockets, lightweight, crossbody, and roomy enough to fit a wallet (not a card case, but a wallet that has a coin compartment and bill slot, as some countries accept cash only).
> 
> Tory Burch Thea
> View attachment 5369498
> 
> 
> Roots Village
> View attachment 5369499
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo crossbody, size small
> View attachment 5369501
> 
> 
> I saw an interesting thread the other day about a tpfer who likes a D&G bag but is hesitant to purchase, due to the founders' stand on various issues in the recent past. Many people offered interesting insight about how every brand may have had questionable history, noone is free from controversy. @lill_canele , @papertiger and @Sparkletastic mentioned something I particularly agree with: it's your money and it's up to you what works best for you in your level of comfort. Is there anyone here who refuses to buy from a particular designer?
> 
> For me, I can't buy D&G due to their founders' various controversies, especially in recent past. I have a beautiful silk scarf and some perfumes from them that I bought before I was aware of their issues, and I still use them happily, but can't see myself buying from them again. Another brand that I dropped is Alexander Wang. This one is particularly hard as I LOVE his stuff. I have several pieces from his lines and his alexanderwang.t used to be my favourite clothing brand. His clothes are very much "me", but due to his recent controversy I can no longer support him either (although I still happily wear what I have from him). I guess I belong in the group that if the controversy happened in contemporary times, then I can't support them.
> 
> *Questions for the group:*
> 
> *What's your favourite travel bag? It can be one that you own, or one that you wish you own.*
> *Which designer do you refuse to buy from, and why?*



I bought both these YSL from the Tom Ford era as travel bags. 
First the flap version- it´s really nice and big enough to fit every- that means EVERY thing I might need. It only has one problem: it needs to be carried on his own strap in the short setting as pictured, because as soon as the strap is long or I add a guitar strap (for me a bag of this size still works great as a crossbody) the flap will open randomly as the static of the bag is disturbed. Not good for travel and somebody like me who always has her head in the clouds and won´t notice before it gets risky.
So next I bought the frame bag. It´s perfect! It´s huge, it´s secure, it has a front pocket under the flap for quick-access items and can be carried on a guitar strap, too. 





My absolutely essential "travel bag" is my Samsonite pouch to be worn under the clothes around the waist, though. It might be old fashioned and sometimes uncomfortable, but I carry my documents, extra cash, extra cards etc. in this close to my body and under full control.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Lol how about licensing for sunglasses  (I am prejudiced against so called designer sunglasses)



Most of them are made in one and the same factory in Italy...  
I only ever owned one pair of Dior sunglasses which weren´t that good a quality. They stretched out quickly ( of course I wore them on my head as a hairband, so my own fault) and couldn´t be tightened again- disappointing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

March stats

0 bags in (I bought one vintage bag and a preloved Bree bag I plan to paint, though, but they have not arrived yet)
0 bags out

1 slg in - the red cardholder
0 slgs out


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> 100% agree with this part.
> 
> Also should add:
> 
> The company's employees likely do not agree with the brand's history/controversies. What we buy pays for their wages.
> There are many other areas where we can choose to exercise our support in, not necessarily our fashion choices.
> Sometimes my morals clash with my consumerism habits, as I'm sure everyone does!
> Lastly, if someone else judges you for what you wear, such as thinking that you agree with the immoral history of a brand, then that's rude and bonkers
> 
> This is meant for a fun question only


I buy what I like and generally don't judge a label based on their founders' or designers' actions. There are probably bad things done by many we don't know about. I don't have role models as I don't think anyone is perfect and I think you should be your own role model. Just because someone is famous for their talent doesn't mean all their actions should be emulated. For the same reason, I'll watch an actor's movies even if I don't agree with their politics or actions. I found Michael Kors to be annoying when he was on Project Runway but I still have some of his bags because I like the styles. For me to avoid a brand is going to punish me more than it will punish them.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Yes! His name was George.


I love giving people names to pets!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Shopping my own closet (or boxes in the corner...)
After searching for vintage bags on eBay for days and saving some that reminded me vaguely of a Fendi Peekaboo, but we're too expensive for my taste, I finally did a house search and found exactly what I had saved already in my possession.
It'll need some tlc, though.





...but it was free! I had it given years ago and had totally forgotten about its existence.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Shopping my own closet (or boxes in the corner...)
> After searching for vintage bags on eBay for days and saving some that reminded me vaguely of a Fendi Peekaboo, but we're too expensive for my taste, I finally did a house search and found exactly what I had saved already in my possession.
> It'll need some tlc, though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369922
> 
> 
> ...but it was free! I had it given years ago and had totally forgotten about its existence.


You have some great smooth leather bags.   That second travel bag a few posts ago is a real beauty.

Isn't is great when you discover you already have what you want?   Best price ever.

Excellent point you made too.  I don't love them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> You have some great smooth leather bags.   That second travel bag a few posts ago is a real beauty.
> 
> Isn't is great when you discover you already have what you want?   Best price ever.
> 
> Excellent point you made too.  I don't love them.


Aww, thank-you!

The second bag is really nice, the softest suede inside. It was unworn when I bought it preloved- a great find with one downside: I took it to Paris and added the first scratch...

I´ve been having a bad case of bag itch lately and it was great to find the cure in my own home. (Actually I found another bag I had completely forgotten, too and this is before even checking what´s inside of the dustbags on the top shelf!)
What I did not find in my possession already was a bag to paint on, so I "had to" buy this. Hopefully my choice was right. It should arrive after the week-end.

Exactly: you don´t love them, you won´t wear them with joy. They might be better off sold or donated. Maybe you´ll even find a love-at-first-sight travel bag in a charity shop.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> How do you decide what bag to bring?  Can only do one as personal item will be my backpack, so must fit in. Carry on only.


It's so hard for me to decide for me too.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Vintage Leather

880 said:


> Lol how about licensing for sunglasses  (I am prejudiced against so called designer sunglasses)


I wear them if I can find them in the thrift shops for less than $20 - the cost of a cheap pair at a corner bodega.

I did pay retail for Oliver Peoples.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Great question! Since Mr. PG and I have been hunkered down (2 years and counting) I have splurged on kitchen equipment. Upgraded my pots and pans, purchased higher-end knives, that sort of thing. Nothing super-huge, like a stove or a fridge, but it all adds up.
> 
> I also splurge on ebooks. I find it easier to read books on my iPad than print on paper, so unless a book is available for free on our digital library, then hi ho, hi ho, it's off to Amazon I go.
> 
> Like you, I save on my car. I have a very nice car, but I put very few miles on it, it's already 6 years old, and I'm sure I'll be driving it for at least 10 more years. I drove my previous car for about 18 years, and honestly saw no reason to trade it in, but Mr. PG said the poor old thing was getting a little ratty around the edges. I *hope* he meant the car, and not me!!!



I'm sure he meant the car, not you! Aren't eBooks great!!!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Ah, great question! Everyone's answers have been brilliant so far.
> 
> Splurge:
> - Food. I have a lot of allergies, so I splurge on what I can safely eat. I don't buy a lot, I cook simple meals, but the main ingredients cost a lot.
> - Bottled mineral water. People think I'm nuts because back in England the tap water is fine to drink. However, I've lived in places where that's a recipe for a hospital stay.  So, it's always bottled mineral water, at whatever ridiculous price it may be (which depends on the country).
> -  I eat on fine china, use real silverware, and drink out of crystal glasses!  This is not my own splurge, but it's my mum's! She loves china and crystal, and bought sets in the 70s. We always sat at the table together and ate off these plates. She gave each of my siblings and I a portion of the sets when we went to Uni. We all still have them and use them exclusively. Of course, a few pieces have slipped and broken along the way but I still have enough to keep me.
> If I ever broke them all, I'd replace them with the same quality at any price. I swear food and drink tastes different from proper plates and glasses.
> - My cats. The best food I can get them, regular grooming and check ups with the vet. And because they travel with me, sometimes they need extra vaccinations for their pet passports. Plus the additional cost of sending them to whichever country I am moving to. It was okay when I had only one cat, but after I rescued the other two, the cost shot way up! Worth every penny, of course! They are everything to me.
> - My bed. I have insomnia and a bad back, so a good mattress is so important. I'm currently living in temporary housing as I've recently moved, and the mattress is killing my back.
> - My clothes and shoes. I don't do designer clothing but, I wear mostly cotton and silk (my skin is really sensitive), and my shoes have to be leather or very good quality trainers like Nike Frees (they are totally flat and have a wide toe box). I've never tolerated cheap shoes, though they often look amazing.
> 
> Save:
> - I guess my bags fall into this. The most expensive I own is $350, though many were originally sold for more than double that. I've been able to get great discounts.
> - Travel. I fly Economy. If I could afford it, I'd go Business just for the additional inches of space to stretch out as all my flights tend to be long-haul, but I've yet to be able to afford that luxury.
> - Hotels are a bit of both. I will do 4-5 star hotels on holiday, but I have happily stayed in huts that cost $10 a night. It depends on the country I'm visiting and if safety is a priority, then I will book a 5 star hotel for added security. If an authentic nature experience is the aim, something that locals stay in is fine by me. It just has to be clean and not totally isolated from civilization because "young(ish) woman alone" can be trouble.
> Because I'm quite nomadic, I don't do holidays often. I am more likely to move to another country than have a holiday there.
> - Jewelry and watches. I own some lovely expensive pieces (some gifted, some bought), but the majority is not.
> Skagen is my preferred watch brand (~$150 for a watch) and I have a lot of Jewelry from Etsy in sterling silver/ gold filled.
> Also, the type of fine jewelry I wear is minimal and very dainty, so even then it is not expensive. For instance, my favourite diamond studs in 21k white gold are meant for little kids getting their first piercing, and thus, were really cheap. My fine jewelry is always something delicate that only I feel pleasure in wearing and that goes unnoticed by others. It ends up not costing anything at all.
> - Art for my living space. I make my own, so it's free outside of cost of supplies! LOL!
> 
> If I were rich (the definition of "rich" is relative, of course), I would splurge on everything from RTW to holidays to watches. I don't think I'd ever buy Rolex and Chanel (this level doesn't fit my personality. Looks elegant on others, looks "wannabe" on me), but I'd enjoy mid-high range offerings in every area of my life. Like my mum's china that is still exquisite 50 years in, I would get good quality that lasts, but I would only buy enough for my needs, not shop in excess.
> 
> Edit: I just remembered one more. I save on electronics. I use my phone and computer until they totally die. I will not upgrade every year as is so common nowadays. It's terrible for the environment and unnecessary in my experience.
> Also, lol on autocorrect capitalizing "China" at every turn. I think I've fixed them all now ha ha!


This *SO* fits what I've come to know of you! Especially eating off fine china. Mr. PG and I eat off very nice Royal Doulton stoneware that my parents bought for us as a first anniversary present many, many, MANY years ago.  And we pair it with my Mom's sterling silver flatware, which goes back to the 1960s. She only used it for company, but we use it for every meal. What's the point of having lovely pieces if they're not used?


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5369808
> 
> It has a removable, adjustable shoulder strap. At 5’7” I can wear it crossbody but prefer to use it as a top handle. It looks more elegant that way.
> It has feet. In the interior, there is 1 large zip pocket, 3 small slip pockets & 1 really small slip pocket that could be used for a lipstick/lipgloss.
> The lock is functional, not just decorative, though I do not use it.
> Pictured is what I would typically carry: purse hook, flashlight, sanitizer wipes, compact wallet, tissues, phone, mini pouchette, masks, and sunglasses.
> It’s a lovely bag that I plan to use more this Sprin/Summer & as I return to some in office work.


It’s fabulous @baghabitz34! What a great description and bag spill - thank you!


----------



## afroken

Vintage Leather said:


> 3)Which, this might be weird but, do you ever find it weird to buy perfume from a jeweler, or jewelry from a courtier, or non-leather clothing from a leather goods shop?
> 
> Is it just me? It’s not a hard and fast rule. I do own Chanel earrings, and a Tiffany decanter. But the idea of Hermes and YSL lipstick feels distasteful.
> 
> But I was raised with the idea of getting the best possible tool for the job: to the master, his craft





880 said:


> I think Van cleef and cartier historically had amazing perfumers create their perfumes. I’m most familiar with Bulgari perfumes which are generally well executed with beautiful bottles. And, I’ve admired leather bags from both Bulgari and cartier.
> 
> ive always wanted to purchase perfume from JAR, but when we visited the JAR salon in Bergdorfs, DH really didn’t like the ones I tried. In the 1990s? i loved a particular YSL lipstick and chanel foundation. But, in the last twenty years or more, I’ve been happiest with drug store or chapstick


I actually never thought of this question. I don’t wear makeup (except for Dior Lip Glow) so not sure how I feel about leather goods shop making makeup, or jewellers making leather goods. I think some designers have good perfumers - I like Chanel’s exclusifs line (not their regular line), and LV. My mom on the other hand wears makeup, and she swears by Tom Ford’s lipsticks, said their colours are the best, etc (which I admit I don’t understand much of since I don’t wear makeup). Could it be that luxury leather goods shops have the capital to make good makeup?


Vintage Leather said:


> It’s not just a negative story that drives me away - you’ve got to tell a great story to get me in the darn door.


Well said!


cowgirlsboots said:


> I bought both these YSL from the Tom Ford era as travel bags.
> 
> First the flap version- it´s really nice and big enough to fit every- that means EVERY thing I might need. It only has one problem: it needs to be carried on his own strap in the short setting as pictured, because as soon as the strap is long or I add a guitar strap (for me a bag of this size still works great as a crossbody) the flap will open randomly as the static of the bag is disturbed. Not good for travel and somebody like me who always has her head in the clouds and won´t notice before it gets risky.
> 
> So next I bought the frame bag. It´s perfect! It´s huge, it´s secure, it has a front pocket under the flap for quick-access items and can be carried on a guitar strap, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My absolutely essential "travel bag" is my Samsonite pouch to be worn under the clothes around the waist, though. It might be old fashioned and sometimes uncomfortable, but I carry my documents, extra cash, extra cards etc. in this close to my body and under full control.


I’m surprised at how many types of bags everyone wear as travel bags! I’ve always worn crossbodies as I found them to be the easiest on my shoulder, but can totally see the appeal of shoulder bags as they probably hold more. Years ago when I was in high school, I wore a small backpack to France on my first Europe trip. Right after I got off the train, I nearly got robbed when someone discreetly unzipped my backpack on the escalator. I happened to move a bit and felt someone behind, thus stopping the robbery. After that I got extra cautious and only wore crossbodies (in the front) on my travels, always with a hand over the bag. I also have a similar pouch which I totally forgot about. Love wearing them in the winter (keeps me warm) but hate them in the summer! Gorgeous bags! How do ladies here prevent pickpockets during travelling by the way?


whateve said:


> I buy what I like and generally don't judge a label based on their founders' or designers' actions. There are probably bad things done by many we don't know about. I don't have role models as I don't think anyone is perfect and I think you should be your own role model. Just because someone is famous for their talent doesn't mean all their actions should be emulated. For the same reason, I'll watch an actor's movies even if I don't agree with their politics or actions. I found Michael Kors to be annoying when he was on Project Runway but I still have some of his bags because I like the styles. For me to avoid a brand is going to punish me more than it will punish them.


This is the most important part. At the end of the day nothing is more crucial than us loving the items. The items serve us (the wearer), not the other way around.

--------

After seeing @Katinahat and @Sunshine mama 's Mulberry Mini Alexa's, I had to go take a look at the Mulberry site. I've been out of the loop for Mulberry for years now, since I got my dream Mulberry bag many moons ago (black regular sized Alexa). Guess what, they have this most gorgeous deep green Mini Alexa and I'm in love  not crazy about the price though, it costs double the price of my black Alexa. Hopefully it'll go on sale in the summer and it's on my wishlist.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Most of them are made in one and the same factory in Italy...
> I only ever owned one pair of Dior sunglasses which weren´t that good a quality. They stretched out quickly ( of course I wore them on my head as a hairband, so my own fault) and couldn´t be tightened again- disappointing!


DH and I have bought prescription glasses and sun glasses for decades. We prefer a company called Morganthal Frederics. DH has also loved horn frames hand made in Germany Hoffman, and I recently followed suit (It took me a decade to order a prescription pair of horn sun glasses. Morganthal excels in fulfilled difficult prescriptions in additon to sourcing hundreds of quality frames. and, our SA has a fabulous eye for our taste and what fits the bridge of my nose and face shape. It costs a lot, but I actually wear my glasses more hours than clothes, shoes, cars, you name it.






						Morgenthal Frederics
					

The World's Finest Eyewear




					morgenthalfrederics.com
				




@afroken , I think honestly some luxury brands may have better slip or feel going on, but color makeup has advanced enough, that drug store is fine for me (I am a reformed make up junkie lol.  My mom swears by some expensive brands, but I decided I prefer to put money towards semi permanent make up: nano eyebrows; aquarelle lips; semi permanent eyeliner etc.


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> I just love your description of your evolution! From what I know of you, I would say that your Chanel *definitely* best represents the woman you are right now. Stand on your own feet? Indeed!!!!


Aww, thank you Elaine.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> Lol how about licensing for sunglasses  (I am prejudiced against so called designer sunglasses)


We’re opposites on this one. But, my affinity for pretty designer sunglasses is more than a liking a brand name on my temples.

I was born with _horrendous_ eyesight from a couple of issues. (couldn’t see where the eye chart was let alone the big E or any other letters.) I wore coke bottle thick glasses and still couldn’t get to 20/20. Lots of cruel kid teasing along the way. Anyway, medical technology advanced over my lifetime. So, after 11 surgeries including having both my retinas “frozen”, a band (buckle) put around one eye and a lens implanted in the other, I now have perfect vision. When the final surgery happened 12 years ago, I was free of glasses and contacts. I vowed I’d always have _whatever_ pretty sunglasses my heart desired. Every time I wear a pair (which is every single day I go outside), it’s me celebrating freedom and my sight.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re opposites on this one. But, my affinity for pretty designer sunglasses is more than a liking a brand name on my temples.
> 
> I was born with _horrendous_ eyesight from a couple of issues. (couldn’t see where the eye chart was let alone the big E or any other letters.) I wore coke bottle thick glasses and still couldn’t get to 20/20. Lots of cruel kid teasing along the way. Anyway, medical technology advanced over my lifetime. So, after 11 surgeries including having both my retinas “frozen”, a band (buckle) put around one eye and a lens implanted in the other, I now have perfect vision. When the final surgery happened 12 years ago, I was free of glasses and contacts. I vowed I’d always have _whatever_ pretty sunglasses my heart desired. Every time I wear a pair (which is every single day I go outside), it’s me celebrating freedom and my sight.


That's a wonderful story! I'm so happy for you! I wore glasses since I was two years old. I had 5 eye surgeries as a child. Unfortunately they didn't really know what they were doing back then so some of what they did caused more harm than good. I have a lot of scar tissue in my eyes. In my late 30s, I had a RK procedure (the precursor to lasik) and for the first time in my life I didn't have to wear glasses. I could get pretty sunglasses. I was able to go many years without wearing glasses but gradually my eyesight got worse and worse and now I wear bifocals. They can't do lasik due to the scars from the RK and my previous scars. I still feel very fortunate that I had those years of freedom from glasses. If I ever get cataracts, there is a chance I'll get lenses implanted that will allow me to go without glasses at least part of the time.


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> I actually never thought of this question. I don’t wear makeup (except for Dior Lip Glow) so not sure how I feel about leather goods shop making makeup, or jewellers making leather goods. I think some designers have good perfumers - I like Chanel’s exclusifs line (not their regular line), and LV. My mom on the other hand wears makeup, and she swears by Tom Ford’s lipsticks, said their colours are the best, etc (which I admit I don’t understand much of since I don’t wear makeup). Could it be that luxury leather goods shops have the capital to make good makeup?
> 
> Well said!
> 
> I’m surprised at how many types of bags everyone wear as travel bags! I’ve always worn crossbodies as I found them to be the easiest on my shoulder, but can totally see the appeal of shoulder bags as they probably hold more. Years ago when I was in high school, I wore a small backpack to France on my first Europe trip. Right after I got off the train, I nearly got robbed when someone discreetly unzipped my backpack on the escalator. I happened to move a bit and felt someone behind, thus stopping the robbery. After that I got extra cautious and only wore crossbodies (in the front) on my travels, always with a hand over the bag. I also have a similar pouch which I totally forgot about. Love wearing them in the winter (keeps me warm) but hate them in the summer! Gorgeous bags! How do ladies here prevent pickpockets during travelling by the way?
> 
> This is the most important part. At the end of the day nothing is more crucial than us loving the items. The items serve us (the wearer), not the other way around.
> 
> --------
> 
> After seeing @Katinahat and @Sunshine mama 's Mulberry Mini Alexa's, I had to go take a look at the Mulberry site. I've been out of the loop for Mulberry for years now, since I got my dream Mulberry bag many moons ago (black regular sized Alexa). Guess what, they have this most gorgeous deep green Mini Alexa and I'm in love  not crazy about the price though, it costs double the price of my black Alexa. Hopefully it'll go on sale in the summer and it's on my wishlist.
> 
> View attachment 5370082


I have a Tiffany card case because of Tiffany blue! 

I love this green Mulberry! I'm tempted by this style too but not at full price.

I usually carry a larger bag when traveling so I have room for water and possibly a sweater. Usually for me, a larger bag is more comfortable as a shoulder bag than a crossbody. I've never been the victim of a pickpocket, not even years ago when I used to sometimes walk away from my purse in a shopping cart.


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> I thought about you as I was writing my post. If I had a range of lovely vintage bags from family as you do, they wouldn’t go anywhere. However, my bags don’t have that sentimental attachment or vintage importance. So, when I’ve tired of them, they had to go.
> Great post and what a fun way to find an additional use for your dress!
> 
> I bolded your earlier statement because it continues the thought I expressed in my response above to PT.
> 
> I’ve been merciless in getting rid of bags I wasn’t wearing or was tired of. However, now I really do love what I have. So, I plan to switch my approach and keep bags when usage declines because I will have 1) already gotten a good bit of use out of them 2) want the option to wear them down the road.
> 
> I look forward to having some eventual “grande dames” in my closet - bags who have served me well and earned a valued emeritus status in my wardrobe. They likely won’t be displayed to allow for this growth but that’s perfectly ok. And, I’ll probably start having an “active” bag list that I keep in the low 30’s and a “retired” bag list that I keep in the ??? range just so I don’t get lazy about curation.
> 
> (BTW - I’m putting the gold Boy up for sale. I had to accept that while I find it lovely, the size + boxiness really drives me crazy. I’d rather find 2 perfect gold bags than work around this one. So, my bag variety deficit is just going to get more itchy.)


Good luck with your sale and your continuing search.


papertiger said:


> I remember someone wrote in the Hermes forum, a long, long time ago "they're just bags" and I was  but you're right without attachment sentimental to past memories or a useful tool for the future even the most expensive/exclusive/elusive bags are just bags, and bags are just things.
> 
> IMO, you're in a better position now, buying so carefully, one by one and each better, than having a bunch of things that just 'sat'. It may take some time to 'replenish'. I guess I'm just saying don't be in a hurry, people create beautiful things every day.


Great point! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Can’t offer much to help here.
> I used to have two rules: 1-in-1-out & must have fewer bags than my age.
> Started feeling like those rules were silly & threw them out. So now I don’t have a set number. Biggest challenge is space since I don’t have a huge walk-in or a dedicated room. But I just got around that by buying a bigger storage unit for my bags!


I feel you on the space issue. Space and funds for me. If I had more of both there’d be no stopping me!


Vintage Leather said:


> Yes, but no…
> 
> I still love my Mombasa, and still carry it. It’s the fall of 2007 pewter edition in large canvas. It’s a gorgeous bag, easy to carry, and I do get tons of compliments, especially amongst metal workers. (I borrowed a pic because my life insanely challenging right now)
> 
> There are two adjustable leather straps on either side of the horn. You must take the time to adjust those (and it’s going to be a different for each side) for it to lay properly on your arm. If it’s off, the horn will either slide off your arm, or the bag will shift weirdly. If it balances right, it’s amazing and comfy.


It’s a lovely bag! Thanks for sharing.


Paris Girl said:


> I figured out why I haven’t been participating in the weekly color showcases. It’s a lot of work to find and pull out all the bags! I know I have more but here’s what I photographed. I’ve got a vintage gray Willis I missed. I included taupe with my grays.


You know I’m in love with your bags. I feel these Mulberry bags are styles I might have bought if I’d be into Mulberry in time. I remember browsing in the shop during the sales when I bought my mini cara (in the sale), and an American lady looking at the zipped Bayswater in the style you have as a work and travel bag. I was so jealous! I love your Willow too. Beautiful leather. It’s the original postman’s lock with the leather. Gets me every time. And your vintage coach bags are fabulous!


Cordeliere said:


> I just finished 98% of our tax return entry.   Very stressful.   Had a big margarita to wind down.   Alcohol makes me chatty.   So I thought I would share more than you want to know about my sad history with travel bags.  This is at the front of my mind since we are leaving for Israel next week.  I have specific requirements for a travel bag.  It has to be shoulder carry but not cross body.  It has to be light.  It has to have interior pockets to protect the passport and travel papers.  It has to be able to accommodate travel guides, a couple bottles of water, and the spontaneously purchased whatever.  Can't be too open for pickpockets but not too hard to get into.   And I have to not care about getting it dirty.   That last requirement skews my possibilities toward inexpensive bags.  Here is the tale of my last three travel bag failures.
> 
> This is the Elliot Lucca bag that went with me to China in April 2019.   It was a great travel bag.   It was a $100 bargain from Nordy's bargain table.   I absolutely loved the way the handles fit over my shoulder.   I loved the light weight because it it fabric made to look like python.   Loved, loved, loved the kiss lock closing.  And it was a shape shifter that would accommodate whatever.   There was just one problem.   It rains a lot in China in April.   When this got wet, it smelled REALLY horrible.   I has taken 3 years of air out for the smell to go away.   I am sort of done with it, since I am sure if I carried it, there would be a freak rainstorm in the middle of a desert.
> View attachment 5369128
> 
> 
> Next is a BV bag that I bought one New Years Eve from year end super bargains on the Real Real.   I had a few drinks before purchasing this. (Sounds like I drink a lot, but I really don't).    It was near midnight.   I thought wow!  perfect size for a bag IMHO.   Light weight.  Shoulder straps.  It is really hard to find bags that fit over the near shoulder with a decent drop.   Only $200.  Why not so I hit BIN? (said the fickle finger of alcohol) . Sadly I have never really loved this bag.  That weird crease did come out after letting it hang.  It went to Egypt with me in Nov 2019.   I disliked the snap closure.  Was always wrestling with to the point that even DH noticed.   Some oily food made a small spot right in the center of the flap.  The oil took the color off.  I really should toss it, but when I handle it, I forget I don't like the bag and I am in love.  It feels so good outside and inside.  So currently I have fantasies of painting it after seeing @Sunshine mama 's amazing painted bags.  This is sort of in the theme that some of us discussed about not wanting waste an investment (however insignificant).  So I will probably end up painting it and then toss it because I still won't like it.  Head slap.
> 
> View attachment 5369134
> 
> 
> 
> The next bag lives in the back of my closet.  It is the "inspired" bag that is a distant cousin of a birkin.  It does not have the logo on the bag or the hardware.  I has rings on the sides and a shoulder strap which a birkin does not.   I bought it as a test bag to see if I would be comfortable with the depth of the bag.  I like narrow bags because I am clumsy and 6" width seemed a bit much for me.   I did end up buying a real birkin after the test.  But weirdly, I liked the inspired better because it was more structured.  I have never carried the inspired bag because I was mortified that someone might think it was real. In 2020, I carried it to Panama, (always carrying it with the straps facing my body and with no lock) in hopes no one would think it was Hermes.  Panama is a third world country.  How many Panamanians would even know what a birkin is?    The reason I selected it to carry was it rains a lot in Panama and I figured this would handle the water.   First day there, we are eating at an upscale outside waterfront restaurant in Panama City.  I have the bag on the floor.  The maitre d comes running with a stool and puts my bag on the stool. It was like a little pedestal altar.  He thought he was doing a good thing, but no.   Please tell me he can't have thought it was a birkin.  Then we head on to our final destination in one of the Central South American cities of eternal spring that are 70 degrees year round.  It does rain a lot in the time of year we were there.  The city has a lot of American expats who are extremely friendly and social.  Everyone you meet invites you to get together.   We were in our rental car with an expat going to visit another expat.  She says "I really like your bag" obviously thinking it is the real thing.  I respond "it was made in China and cost $100 on ebay."  That was the end of that discussion.   There are all the people who carry real birkins in American cities  and no one in their town ever notices.   I can't even show the back of an inspired bag in a third world country without people thinking it is real.   I like the bag but don't want to carry it because I am anti-fakes and people obviously think it is something it is not.  I am considering the paint cure for it too.  Maybe I will paint on it some Monet like flowers and the words "it is not what you think."
> View attachment 5369142
> 
> 
> This brings us to the immediate problem.  What should I carry to Israel?   I did a google image search for taupe tote.  In the sea of taupe totes, I spot one I really like.  Mizitique from Kohls.  $100 and with my 20% off discount, a whopping $80 bucks.  I bought it.  It came yesterday.  I love the look of it.  I love the fit.  Just one little issue.  It is plastic and it feels really horrible. Gross.   I am all about the feel when it comes to bags, but I am going to suck it up and carry it.   At least it won't stink if it gets wet.  Food is not going to leech the color.  No one is going to mistake it for a birkin.   This is my vision for the role of this bag on this vacation.  When we were in Egypt, I discovered that I love riding camels.  I made a vow to myself that I would never ever pass up another chance to ride a camel, so I have booked two camel rides for us in Israel.  I have fantasies of me on my camel with this stylish plastic bag over the saddle horn, looking like Annie Oakley.   I am quite sure I will be able to part with this one upon return home.  It will have served its purpose--camel riding--and I can let it go.  So sad it is not real smooshy leather, but it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369149
> 
> 
> This discussion has been therapeutic for me.  I can see I should let the whole bunch go. I should take them to Goodwill.   $480 for 4 bags.  If I think about the price per square foot in my house, these take more space than they are worth.  Help me out with more rationalizations of why I should get rid of them.
> 
> Anyone else have any travel bag stories they would like to share?


I loved this story so much.   The bag you took to China is cute. I get the problems with it though. And I understand your feelings on fakes but love that colour! Difficult decision.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> March stats
> 1 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in
> 0 SLGs out
> 
> Carried 18 purses. I've been cleaning out my daughters' rooms and some other parts of the house. After we refinished remodeling, I didn't want to overfill the cabinets so some of the stuff didn't get put back. A lot of stuff was donated and some other stuff was put up for sale. It is easier for me to part with some of this stuff if I feel I'm getting something back on it. Maybe in a few months I'll be more comfortable donating the stuff that hasn't sold.
> 
> 
> YTD stats
> 1 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in
> 2 SLGs out





dcooney4 said:


> March Stats
> 4 bags in -not all here yet.
> 2 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 0 slgs out
> I listed quite a few this month and dropped at the consignment shop too.
> I will be doing a quick girlfriend trip. The dhs are staying home. How do you decide what bag to bring?  Can only do one as personal item will be my backpack, so must fit in. Carry on only.





papertiger said:


> March stats
> 
> 
> *Bags: *
> Out: 1 Vintage drawstring to charity
> In 1 Long awaited Gucci black BTH
> 
> *SLGs*
> Out 0
> In 0
> 
> *Scarves *
> Out: Vintage daisy-print, cut on the bias (1960s?)
> In: Hermes QEII Golden Jubilee Regina carre
> 
> *Clothes, shoes etc*
> Out: Judo suit, jujitsu suit (both I will never wear again) sheepskin boots (8 y o) 2 jumpers - all to charity
> In: Ralph Lauren wool/cash/leather pencil skirt; Gold Norma Kamali dress; amazing horse-print silk PJs (possibly - black velvet floral dress; wool jumper)
> 
> *Notes:
> Bags*:Really still really happy with my Gucci BTH, one of my favourite bags ever - and I don't just mean the style itself, the actual bag is so gorgeous.
> *Wardrobe*: I seem to have finally given up the idea I will go back to martial arts, but not parties. I need to replace the sheepskin boots and I need new boot laces for tall DMs. I must not buy anymore pyjamas!
> *Scarves:* I didn't even remember the daisy print scarf, just wondering how it got into my wardrobe. Very pretty but net even silk and far to 'girly' retro.





ItsPurseonal said:


> *March Stats:*
> 
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 0
> 
> Bags carried: 8
> 
> I sold some clothes on poshmark and used the credit towards a new bag. I'm in a dispute with the seller as I believe the listing was misrepresented (but I do believe authentic, as I had it authenticated by Zeko after it was authenticated by poshmark).
> 
> It's a Chanel bag and in the listing, the seller showed a receipt from late 2021 that showed a style code for a bag from FW 2021, but the bag I bought is from 17P (I didn't know this until I got it authenticated by Zeko). The price listed on the receipt was $5700 and the seller made it seem like she was selling the bag at a big discount and doing me a favor, but I later learned that the original price of this bag was $4300, so I ended up paying over retail for it. I think one of two things is possible: either the seller actually did buy this bag 6 months ago and Chanel had raised the price on it over the years and rung it up as the wrong style code (possibly because the bag had been sitting in the back for 5 years and it was no longer in their system? seems farfetched but possible as I've heard of this happening with older Chanel styles), OR the seller intentionally misrepresented the listing as a 6 month old bag (instead of a 5 year old bag) and used a more recent receipt as "proof" hoping they would sell to an uninformed buyer (seems more likely to me, but can't really prove it).
> 
> I really should have learned my lesson and stopped shopping/selling on poshmark after I was scammed by a buyer when I sold an LV bag years ago - we'll see how poshmark handles this but I think this is just a reminder of why it's much better to shop from repuable secondhand sellers like Fashionphile, AFF, rebag, Yoogis, etc. even if their prices are higher.
> 
> *2022 Stats, a quarter of the way through the year:*
> 
> Bags in: 3
> Bags out: 1
> 
> Bags carried: 16
> 
> Most used bags: Goyard Artois MM in sky blue, Chanel reissue 226 black rhw, Chanel classic WOC black caviar shw, Celine mini belt light taupe
> Lowest cost-per-wear bags: Artois, WOC, Mini Belt, Bottega Nodini (unsure of color name, it's a warm light beige/pink)
> Highest cost-per-wear bags: Chanel beige Clair jumbo, Chanel small CF RGHW, Chanel houndstooth tweed & pearl mini, Lady Dior small ABC fard (still unused...)
> 
> I rarely carry my beige Clair jumbo and have been considering selling it for awhile. I know I would NEVER buy it back at current prices, so I'm hesitant to sell. We'll see if I end up using it more over the summer.





Jereni said:


> *March Stats:*
> 
> Bags In: 0
> Bags Out: 0
> SLG In: 7
> SLG Out: 2
> 
> Bags carried: 31!  think that might be a new record for myself…
> 
> I’ve managed to decide against several bags I was stalking (Mulberry Lily, Prada Promenade…). On the other hand, a Polene I was planning on went out of stock so that has me irritated.





behindtheseams said:


> A boring update from me, no changes since last month.
> 
> *YTD*
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories in: 2
> Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 0
> Clothes out: 0





ElainePG said:


> March Stats:
> Bags in: 1 (Go Forth Goods mini crossbody in Cranberry)
> Bags out: 3 (all donated to a local thrift shop)
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> Bags carried: 10
> Scarves worn: 5 (it wasn't a dress-up sort of month!)


Thanks for sharing your stats. Everyone is doing well. Purchases have been planned and significant like @papertiger and the black Gucci. Great carrying from @Jereni and @whateve Sorry about the issues with your bag @ItsPurseonal. Great in and out for @ElainePG and @behindtheseams ! Good luck with your listings @dcooney4


baghabitz34 said:


> March 2022 Stats:
> 2 bags out: 1 donated & 1 to SIL & she loves it
> 1 bag in: Coach Chaise crossbody. Somehow I did not have a small, black crossbody bag.
> Several SLGs out: Moved out pieces I wasn’t using and/or no longer liked
> Some SLGs in: 2 Coach Nolita 19s - couldn’t resist the colors. An LV mini pouchette I found on FP for almost $200 below retail in new condition.
> Used 15 different bags.
> View attachment 5369781





baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5369808
> 
> It has a removable, adjustable shoulder strap. At 5’7” I can wear it crossbody but prefer to use it as a top handle. It looks more elegant that way.
> It has feet. In the interior, there is 1 large zip pocket, 3 small slip pockets & 1 really small slip pocket that could be used for a lipstick/lipgloss.
> The lock is functional, not just decorative, though I do not use it.
> Pictured is what I would typically carry: purse hook, flashlight, sanitizer wipes, compact wallet, tissues, phone, mini pouchette, masks, and sunglasses.
> It’s a lovely bag that I plan to use more this Sprin/Summer & as I return to some in office work.


I consider a black crossbody essential and this one is lovely! Great spill! 


880 said:


> Lol how about licensing for sunglasses  (I am prejudiced against so called designer sunglasses)


I love sunglasses! I have a small face so many are too big or I’d have loads more. But I wanted a TV show about most designer branded sunglasses being made by one company who also make cheaper non designer sunglasses and that they are basically all the same except branding! I’m a sucker for the branding especially for Tiffany blue! I love my Tiffany Victoria sunnies!


afroken said:


> I actually never thought of this question. I don’t wear makeup (except for Dior Lip Glow) so not sure how I feel about leather goods shop making makeup, or jewellers making leather goods. I think some designers have good perfumers - I like Chanel’s exclusifs line (not their regular line), and LV. My mom on the other hand wears makeup, and she swears by Tom Ford’s lipsticks, said their colours are the best, etc (which I admit I don’t understand much of since I don’t wear makeup). Could it be that luxury leather goods shops have the capital to make good makeup?
> 
> Well said!
> 
> I’m surprised at how many types of bags everyone wear as travel bags! I’ve always worn crossbodies as I found them to be the easiest on my shoulder, but can totally see the appeal of shoulder bags as they probably hold more. Years ago when I was in high school, I wore a small backpack to France on my first Europe trip. Right after I got off the train, I nearly got robbed when someone discreetly unzipped my backpack on the escalator. I happened to move a bit and felt someone behind, thus stopping the robbery. After that I got extra cautious and only wore crossbodies (in the front) on my travels, always with a hand over the bag. I also have a similar pouch which I totally forgot about. Love wearing them in the winter (keeps me warm) but hate them in the summer! Gorgeous bags! How do ladies here prevent pickpockets during travelling by the way?
> 
> This is the most important part. At the end of the day nothing is more crucial than us loving the items. The items serve us (the wearer), not the other way around.
> 
> --------
> 
> After seeing @Katinahat and @Sunshine mama 's Mulberry Mini Alexa's, I had to go take a look at the Mulberry site. I've been out of the loop for Mulberry for years now, since I got my dream Mulberry bag many moons ago (black regular sized Alexa). Guess what, they have this most gorgeous deep green Mini Alexa and I'm in love  not crazy about the price though, it costs double the price of my black Alexa. Hopefully it'll go on sale in the summer and it's on my wishlist.
> 
> View attachment 5370082


I love this green Alexa! If I had a green bag this would be it! But I wholeheartedly agree on the price. My Icon Alexa is 18 months old (the month
it was released) and was £155 less then the current FRP. I didn’t mind buying it FRP as I’d been stalking it for years and couldn’t believe it when I saw they brought it back. The mini is fast catching up on the price I paid for the regular. I browse every Mulberry sale, usually twice a year, January and sometime June/July. Sales items are often the more quirky colours so I’m not sure this will go in. Usually at 70-80% FRP. This colour has been available since it came out. It’s such a deep rich shade. Fingers crossed it is in the sales at some point for you.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Shopping my own closet (or boxes in the corner...)
> After searching for vintage bags on eBay for days and saving some that reminded me vaguely of a Fendi Peekaboo, but we're too expensive for my taste, I finally did a house search and found exactly what I had saved already in my possession.
> It'll need some tlc, though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369922
> 
> 
> ...but it was free! I had it given years ago and had totally forgotten about its existence.



Truly shopping from your own closet  .


----------



## Katinahat

So I’m not sure what I’ve done! I wrote two posts last night. Immediately before @cowgirlsboots posts and they are not anywhere! I posted my stats with a photo of my pie chart and a question about April fools funday bags!

I’ve been a bit triggered this week by supporting a child at work which I can’t go into. I know I’ve done a good job but I’ve felt my PTSD symptoms coming back and had some flashbacks. I can’t stop eating rubbish and the weight is piling on so I’m feeling tortured with self doubt. I don’t want to be heavy again but I’m right at the top of my healthy weight now and the sugar cravings are awful. Probably the meds. I looked so much better 14 pounds less! I’m either over controlling or out of control. No happy medium.

Now I’m questioning my sanity. Am I less with it than I thought. Didn’t I write the post when I thought I did or just imagine it? Perhaps I’ll find them in the wrong thread st some point surprising the what bag posters, mulberry owners or even pet owners!


----------



## Katinahat

The pie is in my photos. I must have posted and something happened. If you see it elsewhere let me know! 

*Piechart: *total year’s carries.



*March Stats*
Bags in/out - _0 (returning instantly doesn’t count right?) _
Clothes in/out - _1 pair of jeans in bigger size, different style_
Shoes in/out - _1 pair trainers in maroon_
Bags carried - _8 (totalling 32 carries). Black Alexa Icon and Bays Tote for work at 10 each helping with cpw.  _

*Goals:*
1. Selfcare - _new therapist (too soon to tell success) working on schema (10page questionnaire). Need to increase yoga, running and return to journaling. Plus that diet needs work! _
2. Finding joy in little things. _Shopping trip with DD2, Party with colleagues. Carrying Mini Alexa. Booking summer family city break to Nice. _
3. Work life balance. _Need to focus on this one but 2 weeks off work very soon! _


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> DH and I have bought prescription glasses and sun glasses for decades. We prefer a company called Morganthal Frederics. DH has also loved horn frames hand made in Germany Hoffman, and I recently followed suit (It took me a decade to order a prescription pair of horn sun glasses. Morganthal excels in fulfilled difficult prescriptions in additon to sourcing hundreds of quality frames. and, our SA has a fabulous eye for our taste and what fits the bridge of my nose and face shape. It costs a lot, but I actually wear my glasses more hours than clothes, shoes, cars, you name it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgenthal Frederics
> 
> 
> The World's Finest Eyewear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morgenthalfrederics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @afroken , I think honestly some luxury brands may have better slip or feel going on, but color makeup has advanced enough, that drug store is fine for me (I am a reformed make up junkie lol.  My mom swears by some expensive brands, but I decided I prefer to put money towards semi permanent make up: nano eyebrows; aquarelle lips; semi permanent eyeliner etc.


I love Warby Parkers Glasses. I discovered the shop on Washington Street near the Highline years ago and they have so many fun frames that fit me . Since then I always buy from them. I have an easy script , but DH doesn't and he loves them too. It is true about wearing your glasses often so it is important to find ones you love.


----------



## Sunshine mama

afroken said:


> I nearly got robbed when someone discreetly unzipped my backpack on the escalator.
> 
> After that I got extra cautious and only wore crossbodies (in the front) on my travels, always with a hand over the bag.
> --------
> 
> After seeing @Katinahat and @Sunshine mama 's Mulberry Mini Alexa's, I had to go take a look at the Mulberry site. I've been out of the loop for Mulberry for years now, since I got my dream Mulberry bag many moons ago (black regular sized Alexa). Guess what, they have this most gorgeous deep green Mini Alexa and I'm in love  not crazy about the price though, it costs double the price of my black Alexa. Hopefully it'll go on sale in the summer and it's on my wishlist.
> 
> View attachment 5370082


Sooo cute, and I'm not usually a green person.

Re backpacks or bags, I read that sometimes the thugs use sharp knives to  quickly cut the bag after watching from a distance where the wallet is placed in the bag, or sometimes cut the strap and run with the bag after it drops from the person wearing the bag.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been slowly going through my clothes. I gained a bit of weight this past winter and my clothes are quite tight. Have kept everything that is cute and a bit smaller and put it to the side of the closet. Things that are in the size I am now but are not my style are getting donated. Two Shopping bags of tops and sweaters were donated. I always seem to buy bags when I should be buying clothing. My height and long torso make it difficult to find clothing I like. Then I give up and go look at bags. This week I am really trying as my friend wants to go to a couple of nicer places when we travel, so can't just were jeans and a tee shirt. I own evening gowns and jeans and tee-shirts and not much in between. What are your favorite outfits to wear when you travel?


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> What are your favorite outfits to wear when you travel?



I restrict my color palette; pack light weight clothing that can breathe and that can be layered (usually wool blend trousers and ribbed silk cashmere blend sweaters).  I wear my doc marten Chelsea boots or birkenstock sneakers which can go on light hikes or dinner. I use packing cubes esp for carry on roller bags. I prefer not to bring cotton t shirts, cotton knits, or denim bc of their bulk; difficulty in hand wash; and inability to dress up or down). Rolled straw hat for hot. Cap for cold. I dislike special occasion, single use clothing, especially if I am a guest at a dressy destination wedding (worst scenario for packing though DH has it worse)

For the hottest weather, I have a pair of beige elastic waistband, light color, wrinkle resistant tropical weight wool pants (pic 1 with wolford tank and short sleeved cardigan sweater thst can function as a polo shirt). For cold weather I have a pair of charcoal wool blend cargo pants with a silk cashmere ribbed sweater that can be layered under another or over a shirt (pic 2). These items can be worn multiple times in different combinations.

pic 3 and 4 are the same synthetic hoodie dress in hot weather (Venice in late summer/fall)  and same dress layered with merino wool ski long underwear and a cardigan sweater under a wool leather bomber jacket in cold weather (Paris in February)

my favorite bags are collapsible, pebbled leather: etain TPM evelyne or loewe mini puzzle , pic 1 and 4

note: I still see leggings and yoga pants in  NY, London, Itsly, Paris, but I don’t travel with them as they get grimy and I find a slightly structured fabric more flattering


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I consider a black crossbody essential and this one is lovely! Great spill!
> 
> I love sunglasses! I have a small face so many are too big or I’d have loads more. But I wanted a TV show about most designer branded sunglasses being made by one company who also make cheaper non designer sunglasses and that they are basically all the same except branding! I’m a sucker for the branding especially for Tiffany blue! I love my Tiffany Victoria sunnies!
> 
> I love this green Alexa! If I had a green bag this would be it! But I wholeheartedly agree on the price. My Icon Alexa is 18 months old (the month
> it was released) and was £155 less then the current FRP. I didn’t mind buying it FRP as I’d been stalking it for years and couldn’t believe it when I saw they brought it back. The mini is fast catching up on the price I paid for the regular. I browse every Mulberry sale, usually twice a year, January and sometime June/July. Sales items are often the more quirky colours so I’m not sure this will go in. Usually at 70-80% FRP. This colour has been available since it came out. It’s such a deep rich shade. Fingers crossed it is in the sales at some point for you.



I don’t have a black crossbody but in truth I agree with you and have been hunting for one lately…

In terms of designers I won’t buy, I don’t know that I have any. I’ve definitely struggled with LV lately but will leave that discussion alone for now. I feel uncomfortable with Dolce & Gabbana due to the more recent bad behavior (as someone else put it), but I also just don’t like most of their bags so it makes it easy.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re opposites on this one. But, my affinity for pretty designer sunglasses is more than a liking a brand name on my temples.
> 
> I was born with _horrendous_ eyesight from a couple of issues. (couldn’t see where the eye chart was let alone the big E or any other letters.) I wore coke bottle thick glasses and still couldn’t get to 20/20. Lots of cruel kid teasing along the way. Anyway, medical technology advanced over my lifetime. So, after 11 surgeries including having both my retinas “frozen”, a band (buckle) put around one eye and a lens implanted in the other, I now have perfect vision. When the final surgery happened 12 years ago, I was free of glasses and contacts. I vowed I’d always have _whatever_ pretty sunglasses my heart desired. Every time I wear a pair (which is every single day I go outside), it’s me celebrating freedom and my sight.


I am very interested in your eye surgeries.   I had ok vision in my youth, but it started fading away at 40.  I have short arm disease plus astigmatism.    It is really annoying.   I can't see close and I can't see far.   I wear progressive lens so I can see at all distances, but glasses make me look dowdy.    Contacts fix the astigmatism but when I wear them, I have to put on readers to read menus.   I am under the impression that eye surgery would yield the same results.   

You know so much about this from your many surgeries.   Is there any hope now with medical advances?


----------



## lill_canele

afroken said:


> *Questions for the group:*
> 
> *What's your favourite travel bag? It can be one that you own, or one that you wish you own.*
> *Which designer do you refuse to buy from, and why?*



Hmm for traveling for work/medical missions, I honestly love a good backpack. They can be annoying if you’re wearing it because you need to be careful to not hit anyone when you turn. But I have found them to be incredibly sturdy and useful with many compartments.

If it’s traveling for fun then I do like my crossbody longchamp in nylon. Haven’t pulled it out in a while but I like the convenience of a crossbody, the zip for security, and how understated it is. In a lot of countries I’ve been to, you kind of need to use cash and in some countries the value of their dollar can be quite low so then you’re carrying around a ton of cash, so I’d rather be more understated when out and about. (I also keep my passport in a separate compartment on my person just in case I do get robbed)

I will not buy D&G, ever since their Chinese advertising campaign, I have lost all interest, if any, in the brand.

Currently will not buy Alexander Wang, which is a shame because previously I was very interested in buying his clothes (never pulled the trigger because I don’t like buying online and there are no stores near me).


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> What are your favorite outfits to wear when you travel?



It depends on the destination.  Paris or any European city --I try to up my game.   For the exotic, outdoor destinations, it is tee shirts, linen shirts as jackets, and jeans all the way.  Cooler destinations--all black.  Warmer destinations--light colors.  

We were on a tour for part of our China trip.  On the first day, I announced to our fellow travelers that they would not see us in anything but black tees and assured them it was not the same shirt every day, even if it looks like it is.  DH and I each bring 20+ black tees.  We take a duffle bag with us. It is an assembly line --clean ones in suitcase, move to our bodies, then dirty shirts off to the duffle bag.  

When we travel, we are aerobic vacationers--we hit every interesting place in whatever country we visit so it is lots of planes, trains, and cars.  It is so much work traveling, I want clothes to be super easy.   When we spend a lot of time in one city, I am more willing to make an effort.  

We spent a month in Paris in 2016.  I agonized over shoes.  I had read that Parisians hate tennis shoes  (aka trainers in modern parlance).  I bought black ones to try to be discrete.  After we arrived, for days on end, I took pictures of Parisian shoes on the street and posted them on TPF because the Parisians wore almost nothing but trainers.  
i


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> I restrict my color palette; pack light weight clothing that can breathe and that can be layered (usually wool blend trousers and ribbed silk cashmere blend sweaters).  I wear my doc marten Chelsea boots or birkenstock sneakers which can go on light hikes or dinner. I use packing cubes esp for carry on roller bags. I prefer not to bring cotton t shirts, cotton knits, or denim bc of their bulk; difficulty in hand wash; and inability to dress up or down). Rolled straw hat for hot. Cap for cold. I dislike special occasion, single use clothing, especially if I am a guest at a dressy destination wedding (worst scenario for packing though DH has it worse)
> 
> For the hottest weather, I have a pair of beige elastic waistband, light color, wrinkle resistant tropical weight wool pants (pic 1 with wolford tank and short sleeved cardigan sweater thst can function as a polo shirt). For cold weather I have a pair of charcoal wool blend cargo pants with a silk cashmere ribbed sweater that can be layered under another or over a shirt (pic 2). These items can be worn multiple times in different combinations.
> 
> pic 3 and 4 are the same synthetic hoodie dress in hot weather (Venice in late summer/fall)  and same dress layered with merino wool ski long underwear and a cardigan sweater under a wool leather bomber jacket in cold weather (Paris in February)
> 
> my favorite bags are collapsible, pebbled leather: etain TPM evelyne or loewe mini puzzle , pic 1 and 4
> 
> note: I still see leggings and yoga pants in  NY, London, Itsly, Paris, but I don’t travel with them as they get grimy and I find a slightly structured fabric more flattering
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370248
> View attachment 5370275
> View attachment 5370269
> View attachment 5370270
> View attachment 5370273


Thank you! This is a big help. Great ideas.


----------



## Paris Girl

Katinahat said:


> Good luck with your sale and your continuing search.
> 
> Great point!
> 
> I feel you on the space issue. Space and funds for me. If I had more of both there’d be no stopping me!
> 
> It’s a lovely bag! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> You know I’m in love with your bags. I feel these Mulberry bags are styles I might have bought if I’d be into Mulberry in time. I remember browsing in the shop during the sales when I bought my mini cara (in the sale), and an American lady looking at the zipped Bayswater in the style you have as a work and travel bag. I was so jealous! I love your Willow too. Beautiful leather. It’s the original postman’s lock with the leather. Gets me every time. And your vintage coach bags are fabulous!
> 
> I loved this story so much.   The bag you took to China is cute. I get the problems with it though. And I understand your feelings on fakes but love that colour! Difficult decision.





Katinahat said:


> The pie is in my photos. I must have posted and something happened. If you see it elsewhere let me know!
> 
> *Piechart: *total year’s carries.
> 
> View attachment 5370226
> 
> *March Stats*
> Bags in/out - _0 (returning instantly doesn’t count right?) _
> Clothes in/out - _1 pair of jeans in bigger size, different style_
> Shoes in/out - _1 pair trainers in maroon_
> Bags carried - _8 (totalling 32 carries). Black Alexa Icon and Bays Tote for work at 10 each helping with cpw.  _
> 
> *Goals:*
> 1. Selfcare - _new therapist (too soon to tell success) working on schema (10page questionnaire). Need to increase yoga, running and return to journaling. Plus that diet needs work! _
> 2. Finding joy in little things. _Shopping trip with DD2, Party with colleagues. Carrying Mini Alexa. Booking summer family city break to Nice. _
> 3. Work life balance. _Need to focus on this one but 2 weeks off work very soon! _


Omg! I love your chart!!!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> I was thinking about this after posting and am wondering what your daily self-care rituals are?
> 
> My morning coffee brew/ evening tea brew are the quietest moments of my day. No devices, no distractions, just silence as I focus on making the perfect cup and savouring it.
> My mind totally quiets and I think it's the most peace I get in my otherwise chaotic days.
> If I have a park or gardens near me, I'll go there to drink my brew under the trees, listening to birds chirp. If not, I sit by an open window in my flat where I can get some sunshine on my skin and watch the world go by outside.
> Even my cats engage this routine. They'll lounge near me by the window, basking in the sunlight, stretching and lazing. They don't try to play or ask for treats or cuddles, they just lay there, purring and looking adorable, adding to the relaxing atmosphere.
> I've always done this but, it's only in recent years that I've ritualized it and stopped doing other things at the same time. I don't read the paper or check my emails, I simply sit and sip. It feels like total self-indulgence.
> 
> I'm really interested to hear what everyone else does. I'm guessing that the pandemic stress may have helped us all find simple pleasures in small activities.


I love your coffee & tea rituals!

My self-care ritual is meditation: first thing in the morning, and last thing at night. I began this in the summer of 2019, but not as a daily practice. It became a daily practice during the pandemic shut-down, and now I don't think I could manage without it.

I was always one of those people who said "I can't meditate… my mind jumps around too much." Well, meditation is just like any other skill. It requires practice. My mind still jumps around, but not as much. Also, I use a meditation app (Insight Timer, but I'm sure they're all good) and this helps me settle down.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Another thing I do, which isn't exactly a ritual, is play games on my devices. I do crosswords, sudoku, and word games. Completely focusing my mind on a challenging game relaxes me.


Have you tried "Wordle" yet? I'm absolutely hooked on it!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I put the tags and receipt if I have it in an envelope, write the name of the item outside of the envelope and shove it in a shoe box.


That's exactly what I do. And then if I sell or donate the bag, out comes the envelope!


----------



## ElainePG

VintageAndVino said:


> I’ve lurked on this thread, but never posted before now. This is a fun question that really made me think about myself and my bags in a way I hadn’t before, so thank you for that. Much-needed after a tough work week:
> 
> I am my LV Monogram Multicolor Alma. I’m Black, not a spring chicken, yet I think I’m still pretty fresh. I’m traditional (Alma), but I can be a lot (colors and hardware). I’m imperfect (scratches, water marks) but that makes me unique. I’m tough on the outside (canvas) but soft on the inside (alcantara). I used to be easily bruised (vachetta), but over time I’ve toughened up in a way that makes me better (patina). I’m not for everybody, but that’s ok. Those who love me are quite devoted. And, I hope, those who don’t love me at least respect me. ❤
> View attachment 5364056


This is brilliant… so insightful!


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> Loved @Cordeliere and @880 's stories on travel bags. Right now my go-to travel bag is Tory Burch Thea, Roots Villager, and Longchamp Le Pliage crossbody. I need a zipper to prevent pickpockets, lightweight, crossbody, and roomy enough to fit a wallet (not a card case, but a wallet that has a coin compartment and bill slot, as some countries accept cash only).
> 
> Tory Burch Thea
> View attachment 5369498
> 
> 
> Roots Village
> View attachment 5369499
> 
> 
> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo crossbody, size small
> View attachment 5369501
> 
> 
> I saw an interesting thread the other day about a tpfer who likes a D&G bag but is hesitant to purchase, due to the founders' stand on various issues in the recent past. Many people offered interesting insight about how every brand may have had questionable history, noone is free from controversy. @lill_canele , @papertiger and @Sparkletastic mentioned something I particularly agree with: it's your money and it's up to you what works best for you in your level of comfort. Is there anyone here who refuses to buy from a particular designer?
> 
> For me, I can't buy D&G due to their founders' various controversies, especially in recent past. I have a beautiful silk scarf and some perfumes from them that I bought before I was aware of their issues, and I still use them happily, but can't see myself buying from them again. Another brand that I dropped is Alexander Wang. This one is particularly hard as I LOVE his stuff. I have several pieces from his lines and his alexanderwang.t used to be my favourite clothing brand. His clothes are very much "me", but due to his recent controversy I can no longer support him either (although I still happily wear what I have from him). I guess I belong in the group that if the controversy happened in contemporary times, then I can't support them.
> 
> *Questions for the group:*
> 
> *What's your favourite travel bag? It can be one that you own, or one that you wish you own.*


I think you have picked great travel bags! I love the TB! My summer travel bag more recently has been my pink Kate Spade nylon crossbody. It’s very practical, the colour suits my summery clothing, and I don’t worry about sun cream. Here at a water park but equally good for city breaks. The Coach Western Nomad has also travelled with me a lot. Love @880s travel clothing post - so insightful. It’s lightweight jersey or cotton dresses for me in warmer places. Shorts and T-shirts for getting active and cycling etc.



My Black SBS has been my cooler weather city break bag but I think the Alexa would replace it. Then it’s off duty style skinny jeans with DM or Timberland boots and lightweight wool jumpers which can be dressed up with smarter tops and a chain bag.



A *travel story* for all those who like backpacks as I see a few people have mentioned them. I went to Barcelona in my early 20s. We won’t focus too much on many aspects of this trip as I was with my abusive ex and he treated me pretty badly at various points of what should have been a lovely holiday. In the evenings wherever we went I’d get warned about thieves by the waiters telling me to watch my bag. I often ended up walking home alone or sightseeing on my own (he refused to leave the bars often getting blind drunk). I tried to be very careful with my things. No phones in those days but I’d saved up to buy myself a camera so I could take wonderful pictures of the places I visited.

On one day near the end of this trip, while getting off the underground train, there were long escalators. I was on my own. As I got to the top of the escalator a man “accidentally” stepped in my way making me stop for just seconds. He apologised and we both continued on our respective journeys.

It was only when I wanted to take a picture that I discovered my back pack was unzipped and lovely camera had gone. It was such slick teamwork I hadn’t even noticed. My ex spent the evening telling me how stupid I was to fall for it and at the time I believed him. Now I’m glad the camera went. I was gutted at the time but the images of the holiday were not ones I’d have wanted to keep. It was our last vaccination together.

A better man in my life, my lovely grandpa, no longer with us I’m sad to say (he died the month before DH and I met), was so upset for me that bought me a new camera as a gift when I got back home. He was such a kind and gentle man with a wicked sense of humour. He loved photography and wanted me to have a decent SLG of my own which is what he bought. I took it on my honeymoon to Africa on Safari and have the photos of that wonderful trip! 

My Grandpa didn’t tell me I was stupid. He just helped me. I certainly wasn’t stupid but it did teach me that backpacks are not so secure in crowded cities where thieves spot tourists a mile off. I sometimes use a backpack for items I’m not concerned about but my valuables are usually tightly held onto in a small top handle crossbody bag.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> I think you have picked great travel bags! I love the TB! My summer travel bag more recently has been my pink Kate Spade nylon crossbody. It’s very practical, the colour suits my summery clothing, and I don’t worry about sun cream. Here at a water park but equally good for city breaks. The Coach Western Nomad has also travelled with me a lot. Love @880s travel clothing post - so insightful. It’s lightweight jersey or cotton dresses for me in warmer places. Shorts and T-shirts for getting active and cycling etc.
> View attachment 5370484
> View attachment 5370486
> 
> My Black SBS has been my cooler weather city break bag but I think the Alexa would replace it. Then it’s off duty style skinny jeans with DM or Timberland boots and lightweight wool jumpers which can be dressed up with smarter tops and a chain bag.
> View attachment 5370503
> 
> 
> A *travel story* for all those who like backpacks as I see a few people have mentioned them. I went to Barcelona in my early 20s. We won’t focus too much on many aspects of this trip as I was with my abusive ex and he treated me pretty badly at various points of what should have been a lovely holiday. In the evenings wherever we went I’d get warned about thieves by the waiters telling me to watch my bag. I often ended up walking home alone or sightseeing on my own (he refused to leave the bars often getting blind drunk). I tried to be very careful with my things. No phones in those days but I’d saved up to buy myself a camera so I could take wonderful pictures of the places I visited.
> 
> On one day near the end of this trip, while getting off the underground train, there were long escalators. I was on my own. As I got to the top of the escalator a man “accidentally” stepped in my way making me stop for just seconds. He apologised and we both continued on our respective journeys.
> 
> It was only when I wanted to take a picture that I discovered my back pack was unzipped and lovely camera had gone. It was such slick teamwork I hadn’t even noticed. My ex spent the evening telling me how stupid I was to fall for it and at the time I believed him. Now I’m glad the camera went. I was gutted at the time but the images of the holiday were not ones I’d have wanted to keep. It was our last vaccination together.
> 
> A better man in my life, my lovely grandpa, no longer with us I’m sad to say (he died the month before DH and I met), was so upset for me that bought me a new camera as a gift when I got back home. He was such a kind and gentle man with a wicked sense of humour. He loved photography and wanted me to have a decent SLG of my own which is what he bought. I took it on my honeymoon to Africa on Safari and have the photos of that wonderful trip!
> 
> My Grandpa didn’t tell me I was stupid. He just helped me. I certainly wasn’t stupid but it did teach me that backpacks are not so secure in crowded cities where thieves spot tourists a mile off. I sometimes use a backpack for items I’m not concerned about but my valuables are usually tightly held onto in a small top handle crossbody bag.


That fabulous pink creates a vacation all on its own.   It is a party on a strap.

Sorry you lost your camera.   Your grandpa sounds very special.   I have read about pickpockets working in pairs, so I guess it is a common strategy cause it works.  You were not stupid--they are very smart and practiced.  

Talking about people being able to spot tourists--there were lots of Syrian homeless people in Italy a few years ago during the Syrian war.  In Milan, they would panhandle us in English--not Italian--English.   We feel like we have big A for American on our forehead that everyone can see but us.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Has anyone seen that ebay has started a handbag forum?!?  I saw it advertised when I went to print off a shipping label for the bag I sold. Why would I want to chat on evilBay about anything??



whateve said:


> That's a wonderful story! I'm so happy for you! I wore glasses since I was two years old. I had 5 eye surgeries as a child. Unfortunately they didn't really know what they were doing back then so some of what they did caused more harm than good. I have a lot of scar tissue in my eyes. In my late 30s, I had a RK procedure (the precursor to lasik) and for the first time in my life I didn't have to wear glasses. I could get pretty sunglasses. I was able to go many years without wearing glasses but gradually my eyesight got worse and worse and now I wear bifocals. They can't do lasik due to the scars from the RK and my previous scars. I still feel very fortunate that I had those years of freedom from glasses. If I ever get cataracts, there is a chance I'll get lenses implanted that will allow me to go without glasses at least part of the time.


I’m glad you had those glasses free years. People who have never worn them have no idea what a pain they can be. I hope technology keeps moving and you get lenses that solve all your vision issues.


Katinahat said:


> Thanks for sharing your stats. Everyone is doing well. Purchases have been planned and significant like @papertiger and the black Gucci. Great carrying from @Jereni and @whateve Sorry about the issues with your bag @ItsPurseonal. Great in and out for @ElainePG and @behindtheseams ! Good luck with your listings @dcooney4
> 
> 
> 
> I consider a black crossbody essential and this one is lovely! Great spill!
> 
> I love sunglasses! I have a small face so many are too big or I’d have loads more. But I wanted a TV show about most designer branded sunglasses being made by one company who also make cheaper non designer sunglasses and that they are basically all the same except branding! I’m a sucker for the branding especially for Tiffany blue! I love my Tiffany Victoria sunnies!
> 
> I love this green Alexa! If I had a green bag this would be it! But I wholeheartedly agree on the price. My Icon Alexa is 18 months old (the month
> it was released) and was £155 less then the current FRP. I didn’t mind buying it FRP as I’d been stalking it for years and couldn’t believe it when I saw they brought it back. The mini is fast catching up on the price I paid for the regular. I browse every Mulberry sale, usually twice a year, January and sometime June/July. Sales items are often the more quirky colours so I’m not sure this will go in. Usually at 70-80% FRP. This colour has been available since it came out. It’s such a deep rich shade. Fingers crossed it is in the sales at some point for you.


Oooh! I have a pretty pair of black and Tiffany blue sunglasses from Tiffany’s as well. They have little rhinestone adornments and I love them.


Katinahat said:


> So I’m not sure what I’ve done! I wrote two posts last night. Immediately before @cowgirlsboots posts and they are not anywhere! I posted my stats with a photo of my pie chart and a question about April fools funday bags!
> 
> I’ve been a bit triggered this week by supporting a child at work which I can’t go into. I know I’ve done a good job but I’ve felt my PTSD symptoms coming back and had some flashbacks. I can’t stop eating rubbish and the weight is piling on so I’m feeling tortured with self doubt. I don’t want to be heavy again but I’m right at the top of my healthy weight now and the sugar cravings are awful. Probably the meds. I looked so much better 14 pounds less! I’m either over controlling or out of control. No happy medium.
> 
> Now I’m questioning my sanity. Am I less with it than I thought. Didn’t I write the post when I thought I did or just imagine it? Perhaps I’ll find them in the wrong thread st some point surprising the what bag posters, mulberry owners or even pet owners!


Care for yourself. Breathe and get centered so what you’re encountering doesn’t jostle you mentally. 


dcooney4 said:


> I have been slowly going through my clothes. I gained a bit of weight this past winter and my clothes are quite tight. Have kept everything that is cute and a bit smaller and put it to the side of the closet. Things that are in the size I am now but are not my style are getting donated. Two Shopping bags of tops and sweaters were donated. I always seem to buy bags when I should be buying clothing. My height and long torso make it difficult to find clothing I like. Then I give up and go look at bags. This week I am really trying as my friend wants to go to a couple of nicer places when we travel, so can't just were jeans and a tee shirt. I own evening gowns and jeans and tee-shirts and not much in between. What are your favorite outfits to wear when you travel?


Even at my ideal weight, I prefer bag shopping to clothes shopping. If I find the clothes genie that magics clothes into the closet, I’ll send him your way.


Cordeliere said:


> I am very interested in your eye surgeries.   I had ok vision in my youth, but it started fading away at 40.  I have short arm disease plus astigmatism.    It is really annoying.   I can't see close and I can't see far.   I wear progressive lens so I can see at all distances, but glasses make me look dowdy.    Contacts fix the astigmatism but when I wear them, I have to put on readers to read menus.   I am under the impression that eye surgery would yield the same results.
> 
> You know so much about this from your many surgeries.   Is there any hope now with medical advances?


I don’t know that I can be a huge amount of help. I had (have) issues due to the shape of my eyeballs (football instead of basketball) which caused retina issues, extreme near sightedness and astigmatism. So, PM if you’d like to know what they did for me if you have any of those issues. I’d be happy to help!  From what I’ve heard, however, far sightedness is not as easy to treat without glasses or contacts.


ElainePG said:


> I love your coffee & tea rituals!
> 
> My self-care ritual is meditation: first thing in the morning, and last thing at night. I began this in the summer of 2019, but not as a daily practice. It became a daily practice during the pandemic shut-down, and now I don't think I could manage without it.
> 
> I was always one of those people who said "I can't meditate… my mind jumps around too much." Well, meditation is just like any other skill. It requires practice. My mind still jumps around, but not as much. Also, I use a meditation app (Insight Timer, but I'm sure they're all good) and this helps me settle down.


Since my surgery, I’ve become a meditation “addict”. I went from thinking it was silliness to truly valuing it’s impact. 


ElainePG said:


> Have you tried "Wordle" yet? I'm absolutely hooked on it!


LOL! We share this addiction too!  Let me draw you further into the darkness with wordle _unlimited_! https://wordplay.com/unlimited


----------



## dcooney4

I am glad your grandpa was such a wonderful person to you katinhat.


----------



## dcooney4

I travel with the backpack because it has a travel sleeve. So it stays on top of my suitcase. I always take a small bag inside for going out once there. Once when it was crowded getting on a ship I wore the backpack on my chest for safety and easy access to my documents.


----------



## ElainePG

Paris Girl said:


> @whateve  I used to need my sewing fix. Made just about everything you could imagine. I designed quilts and sold patterns for years. One of my quilts was accepted in the juried international quilt show in Houston TX. They only accepted 500 entries from all over the world. And I got to tape an HGTV show when they aired Simply Quilts. i showed how to make my Catnip quilt. I also got to publish a book with C&T Publishing in California.


This is simply delightful!


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! I've been really quiet lately as a result of school and a truthfully horrendous experience a few days ago. I had to give a pre-teen first aid whilst on public transit. I'm coping with the emotional aftermath of the experience. I was told by someone that I didn't do the first aid care properly... the same person who watched from the sidelines as I tried to help two other preteens navigate the situation AND give their friend the care they needed. Someone else told these kids that " they KNEW " their friend was having a medical emergency, glared at them and got off the bus. I understand that not everyone knows first aid but the bare minimum is not to be malicious... why does that feel like too much to ask?
> 
> Sometimes I think I'm much too soft-hearted for this world.Once the paramedics came I started to cry. Thankfully the pre-teen is okay. I've been trying to be kind to myself. The world is looking a little bleak right now, you guys.
> 
> Happy Spring and I hope you guys are killing it.


The person who criticized you is a complete… um… <glassbowl>. You are a hero!

And yes, of COURSE you cried when the EMTs arrived! It was a stress-reliever, because now you could hand it over to someone else. Perfectly natural.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I know we are almost at white bag week, but I wore my black coco handle and so decided to post a picture.  It's still chilly here, so wearing a spring coat and waiting for the weather to warm up.


----------



## 880

@Katinahat , your grandfather sounds lovely! 



Cordeliere said:


> can't see close and I can't see far. I wear progressive lens so I can see at all distances, but glasses make me look dowdy. Contacts fix the astigmatism but when I wear them, I have to put on readers to read menus. I am under the impression that eye surgery would yield the same results.


same, but I always forget readers and take my glasses off and hold the menu up. my  eye doctor has Said surgery would not be a good option for me.



Cordeliere said:


> I took pictures of Parisian shoes on the street and posted them on TPF because the Parisians wore almost nothing but trainers.


Yup


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Have you tried "Wordle" yet? I'm absolutely hooked on it!


I had just switched from doing wordle when I read this.lol


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5370666
> 
> I know we are almost at white bag week, but I wore my black coco handle and so decided to post a picture.  It's still chilly here, so wearing a spring coat and waiting for the weather to warm up.


The more purse pictures the better, specially something this gorgeous.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> What are your favorite outfits to wear when you travel?



I love leggings and tall boots for travel when in colder months… sort of like armor. In spring & summer… for awhile I had a pair of wide leg linen pants that I loved but they’ve stretched out a little too much now.



ElainePG said:


> That's exactly what I do. And then if I sell or donate the bag, out comes the envelope!



I keep bag tags and receipts in one of those cute Bigso boxes from Container Store, but I like the envelope idea, sounds even more organized.



Katinahat said:


> I think you have picked great travel bags! I love the TB! My summer travel bag more recently has been my pink Kate Spade nylon crossbody. It’s very practical, the colour suits my summery clothing, and I don’t worry about sun cream. Here at a water park but equally good for city breaks. The Coach Western Nomad has also travelled with me a lot. Love @880s travel clothing post - so insightful. It’s lightweight jersey or cotton dresses for me in warmer places. Shorts and T-shirts for getting active and cycling etc.
> View attachment 5370484
> View attachment 5370486
> 
> My Black SBS has been my cooler weather city break bag but I think the Alexa would replace it. Then it’s off duty style skinny jeans with DM or Timberland boots and lightweight wool jumpers which can be dressed up with smarter tops and a chain bag.
> View attachment 5370503
> 
> 
> A *travel story* for all those who like backpacks as I see a few people have mentioned them. I went to Barcelona in my early 20s. We won’t focus too much on many aspects of this trip as I was with my abusive ex and he treated me pretty badly at various points of what should have been a lovely holiday. In the evenings wherever we went I’d get warned about thieves by the waiters telling me to watch my bag. I often ended up walking home alone or sightseeing on my own (he refused to leave the bars often getting blind drunk). I tried to be very careful with my things. No phones in those days but I’d saved up to buy myself a camera so I could take wonderful pictures of the places I visited.
> 
> On one day near the end of this trip, while getting off the underground train, there were long escalators. I was on my own. As I got to the top of the escalator a man “accidentally” stepped in my way making me stop for just seconds. He apologised and we both continued on our respective journeys.
> 
> It was only when I wanted to take a picture that I discovered my back pack was unzipped and lovely camera had gone. It was such slick teamwork I hadn’t even noticed. My ex spent the evening telling me how stupid I was to fall for it and at the time I believed him. Now I’m glad the camera went. I was gutted at the time but the images of the holiday were not ones I’d have wanted to keep. It was our last vaccination together.
> 
> A better man in my life, my lovely grandpa, no longer with us I’m sad to say (he died the month before DH and I met), was so upset for me that bought me a new camera as a gift when I got back home. He was such a kind and gentle man with a wicked sense of humour. He loved photography and wanted me to have a decent SLG of my own which is what he bought. I took it on my honeymoon to Africa on Safari and have the photos of that wonderful trip!
> 
> My Grandpa didn’t tell me I was stupid. He just helped me. I certainly wasn’t stupid but it did teach me that backpacks are not so secure in crowded cities where thieves spot tourists a mile off. I sometimes use a backpack for items I’m not concerned about but my valuables are usually tightly held onto in a small top handle crossbody bag.



Sorry to hear about that travel theft experience! That’s one reason I dislike backpacks, I don’t trust it when I can’t have my arm around the bag or wear it in front of me.

That was super nice of your grandpa to get you a camera!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> DH and I have bought prescription glasses and sun glasses for decades. We prefer a company called Morganthal Frederics. DH has also loved horn frames hand made in Germany Hoffman, and I recently followed suit (It took me a decade to order a prescription pair of horn sun glasses. Morganthal excels in fulfilled difficult prescriptions in additon to sourcing hundreds of quality frames. and, our SA has a fabulous eye for our taste and what fits the bridge of my nose and face shape. It costs a lot, but I actually wear my glasses more hours than clothes, shoes, cars, you name it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgenthal Frederics
> 
> 
> The World's Finest Eyewear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morgenthalfrederics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @afroken , I think honestly some luxury brands may have better slip or feel going on, but color makeup has advanced enough, that drug store is fine for me (I am a reformed make up junkie lol.  My mom swears by some expensive brands, but I decided I prefer to put money towards semi permanent make up: nano eyebrows; aquarelle lips; semi permanent eyeliner etc.



The Morgenthal frames look great- the quality is obvious in their understatement. 
I´m short sighted and  should be wearing prescription glasses, but haven´t in every day life for about a decade. I only wear them for driving or when I need to see everything around me very clearly. For this purpose I have two pairs of true vintage 50ies/ early 60ies frames both fitted with optical lenses by old fashioned opticians who still do their work in house (modern chain companies don´t touch true vintage frames) and two pairs of sunglasses. One is a 50ies frame and has been lasting me for over 30 years already, the other are RayBans.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> So I’m not sure what I’ve done! I wrote two posts last night. Immediately before @cowgirlsboots posts and they are not anywhere! I posted my stats with a photo of my pie chart and a question about April fools funday bags!
> 
> I’ve been a bit triggered this week by supporting a child at work which I can’t go into. I know I’ve done a good job but I’ve felt my PTSD symptoms coming back and had some flashbacks. I can’t stop eating rubbish and the weight is piling on so I’m feeling tortured with self doubt. I don’t want to be heavy again but I’m right at the top of my healthy weight now and the sugar cravings are awful. Probably the meds. I looked so much better 14 pounds less! I’m either over controlling or out of control. No happy medium.
> 
> Now I’m questioning my sanity. Am I less with it than I thought. Didn’t I write the post when I thought I did or just imagine it? Perhaps I’ll find them in the wrong thread st some point surprising the what bag posters, mulberry owners or even pet owners!



Don´t worry, please! I´m sure we´ve all lost a post here or there before- due to technical problems or due to simple misplacing it... it´s no problem at all. 

A few days ago I sent the same email to a seller three times ( I had to type it again each time) because it wouldn´t show up in my account´s message history. After the third the seller called me back explaining the messages never show up unless sent from inside the platform where the ad, that shows in several platforms, is originally posted and he definetely received all three of them. I felt rather incompetent, but joined into his laughter. 
According to Forrest Gump:" ..it happens!"


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> *I will say this, however, delivery people are getting very sloppy.* They didn’t bother getting my signature on the last 3 signature required packages I received. One was shoved in my mailbox. One left on my porch and the third just handed to me. I asked about the signature in the last case and the driver just waived me off as they ran back to their truck.


I've noticed this as well. Both with signature required, and also with regular package delivery (small stuff, like Amazon). In a few cases, packages delivered to neighbors instead of me. We live in a tiny little cul-de-sac, just 12 houses, and all the drivers know all of us, so there's no reason for mistakes.

But I think the drivers are being put under pressure to deliver too many packages in too little time, so they're being run off their feet, andd that's what's causing the errors. I've noticed this especially with the dedicated Amazon trucks, more than with UPS or OnTrac. USPS makes mistakes also, like marking a package delivered when it hasn't been, and then it shows up the next day. Again, the same thing; the driver is under a quota, so s/he enters it in the computer while it's still on the truck.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Have you tried "Wordle" yet? I'm absolutely hooked on it!


I hadn't, but I just did! I got my first one in 4 tries!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

Re: Delivery Driver's not getting signatures. I asked a couple of our delivery people about it. It's work, where they hand me the package. I asked why they signed it, when I'm right there. Covid-19 protocol still in effect. If the driver doesn't feel comfortable letting customers handle their equipment to sign, they don't have to. So at least here, it's up to the driver - based on their comfort level with Covid exposure. Of course, they could just be in a rush, and claim they aren't comfortable with customer's handling the equipment. But I believe that's how they justify (get away with) it.


----------



## ElainePG

My only grey bag: Balenciaga Town in Anthracite, with Rose Gold hardware. 
(Sigh. I do wish Balenciaga still made the Town bag. The size and strap length are perfect for me!)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> I've noticed this as well. Both with signature required, and also with regular package delivery (small stuff, like Amazon). In a few cases, packages delivered to neighbors instead of me. We live in a tiny little cul-de-sac, just 12 houses, and all the drivers know all of us, so there's no reason for mistakes.
> 
> But I think the drivers are being put under pressure to deliver too many packages in too little time, so they're being run off their feet, andd that's what's causing the errors. I've noticed this especially with the dedicated Amazon trucks, more than with UPS or OnTrac. USPS makes mistakes also, like marking a package delivered when it hasn't been, and then it shows up the next day. Again, the same thing; the driver is under a quota, so s/he enters it in the computer while it's still on the truck.


The amazon delivery people are small subcontractors here. They are paid by the hour but have to take care of their own car/ petrol and have to fulfill a quota. They are always in a rush. I think the job can only be halfway lucrative when the whole family does it in shifts like the guys we have at the moment seem to do. They have a rented van and definetely use it as much as possible. Sometimes it´s dad, daughter, son- they are friendly and brilliant. Sometimes it´s other family members who still have to learn a bit. 

My first encounter with them before Christmas really impressed me. The phone rang, against my habit I picked up the unknown to me number. It was the daughter standing in front of our house in the pitch black yard looking for a doorbell which we do not have. The outdoor light was broken too. She must have been looking for a while already and still was extremely friendly. I was so impressed by her guts- a pretty young woman coming into our yard on foot (the car had to remain on the main road due to roadwork) and still making such an effort to deliver the package. I explained to her that we are fine with packages left on the door step when we don´t turn up immediately to receive them and ever since that´s what she and most family members did.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Re: Delivery Driver's not getting signatures. I asked a couple of our delivery people about it. It's work, where they hand me the package. I asked why they signed it, when I'm right there. Covid-19 protocol still in effect. If the driver doesn't feel comfortable letting customers handle their equipment to sign, they don't have to. So at least here, it's up to the driver - based on their comfort level with Covid exposure. Of course, they could just be in a rush, and claim they aren't comfortable with customer's handling the equipment. But I believe that's how they justify (get away with) it.


No signing here either since Covid.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> So I’m not sure what I’ve done! I wrote two posts last night. Immediately before @cowgirlsboots posts and they are not anywhere! I posted my stats with a photo of my pie chart and a question about April fools funday bags!
> 
> I’ve been a bit triggered this week by supporting a child at work which I can’t go into. I know I’ve done a good job but I’ve felt my PTSD symptoms coming back and had some flashbacks. I can’t stop eating rubbish and the weight is piling on so I’m feeling tortured with self doubt. I don’t want to be heavy again but I’m right at the top of my healthy weight now and the sugar cravings are awful. Probably the meds. I looked so much better 14 pounds less! I’m either over controlling or out of control. No happy medium.
> 
> Now I’m questioning my sanity. Am I less with it than I thought. Didn’t I write the post when I thought I did or just imagine it? Perhaps I’ll find them in the wrong thread st some point surprising the what bag posters, mulberry owners or even pet owners!


don't worry! It's happened to me too.  I also can't stop eating rubbish. I have been avoiding weighing myself but got weighed at the doctor yesterday so I can't pretend I don't know.


----------



## Cordeliere

Paris Girl said:


> @whateve  I used to need my sewing fix. Made just about everything you could imagine. I designed quilts and sold patterns for years. One of my quilts was accepted in the juried international quilt show in Houston TX. They only accepted 500 entries from all over the world. And I got to tape an HGTV show when they aired Simply Quilts. i showed how to make my Catnip quilt. I also got to publish a book with C&T Publishing in California.


How did I miss this post?    So impressed. That is a really big deal!    Glad @ElainePG commented so I got to see it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> * I can’t stop eating rubbish and the weight is piling on so I’m feeling tortured with self doubt. I don’t want to be heavy again but I’m right at the top of my healthy weight now and the sugar cravings are awful*. Probably the meds. I looked so much better 14 pounds less! I’m either over controlling or out of control. No happy medium.



I bet ever person on this thread can relate.   I feel your pain regarding eating for emotional reasons.  

My eating trigger is over work.   In our family business, I am either working my a$$ off in physical labor or I am doing nothing.   In the heavy work periods, I burn a lot more calories but I eat even more calories.   Working is bad for my waistline and my cheeks.  I hate it when it is going on, but can't control myself.    

I doubt there is anyone who doesn't have a trigger, so we all understand.


----------



## Paris Girl

Cordeliere said:


> How did I miss this post?    So impressed. That is a really big deal!    Glad @ElainePG commented so I got to see it.


Thanks! My 15 minutes of fame. It was a blast being in a Burbank studio surrounded by men. Lol! Most of the production crew were men and between filmed segments they surrounded me asking questions. One told me usually the shows were boring but mine wasn’t. Ultimate compliment. The sister of Danny Bonaduce of Partridge Family fame produced my show. I did the whole thing in one take and she was so pleased!


----------



## Cordeliere

Paris Girl said:


> Thanks! My 15 minutes of fame. It was a blast being in a Burbank studio surrounded by men. Lol! Most of the production crew were men and between filmed segments they surrounded me asking questions. One told me usually the shows were boring but mine wasn’t. Ultimate compliment. The sister of Danny Bonaduce of Partridge Family fame produced my show. I did the whole thing in one take and she was so pleased!


How about sharing a few pics of some of your pieces?


----------



## Paris Girl

Cordeliere said:


> How about sharing a few pics of some of your pieces?


I‘ll have to find some and post.


----------



## More bags

*March Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*

Bag Rotation: carried 16
Exited 29 items: kitchen and household items
Read 1 book, Autobiography: Talking to Canadians by Rick Mercer
*Mar 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> I love Warby Parkers Glasses. I discovered the shop on Washington Street near the Highline years ago and they have so many fun frames that fit me . Since then I always buy from them. I have an easy script , but DH doesn't and he loves them too. It is true about wearing your glasses often so it is important to find ones you love.



+1 for Warby Parker. Are they still doing the free at-home try-on? I needed new glasses near the beginning of the pandemic and loved that I could have them shipped to me for free to try out for something like five days with no requirement to buy. The thought of trying glasses on in a store at that time was quite unsettling, so this was a great option. I tried 10 different styles (two shipments) before finding a pair I loved, but it’s been two years and I’m still very happy with them. I wear contacts during the day, but take them out when I get home from work, so my glasses are also on for several hours in the evening.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> What are your favorite outfits to wear when you travel?



It depends on where I’m going. Our two most popular destinations are Las Vegas and cruises. For Vegas in the spring and summer, I bring a lot of lightweight dresses, plus a pashmina because the casinos are always freezing. In the fall and winter, it’s skinny jeans and lightweight cashmere sweaters. I love Havaianas in the warmer months and Vans in the cooler months. For bags, I always take my Birkin (my Hermès SA is there and I like to show appreciation for my purchase), then a crossbody that goes well with everything in my suitcase. A Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM is my carryon bag and can double for shopping if I need it.

When cruising, we usually go to the Caribbean, so it’s shorts and tanks (or swimsuits) for daytime and lightweight dresses for evening. The pashmina goes with me then, too. (It was a gift from a coworker who traveled to the Middle East one time for work. I hired him and he wanted to thank me since he loved his job so much. It’s probably my oldest and most treasured clothing item. I wore it to dinner just last night!) Havaianas for day and heeled sandals for evening. I usually take a cheap beach tote for day and my gold Dior clutch for evening since it has a chain strap and can be worn crossbody. My trusty Neverfull goes with me for these trips, too.

When traveling to Europe, I try to be mindful that Europeans tend to dress a little nicer than Americans, so I’ll bring dark skinny jeans and nice tops, plus comfortable flats since we do a lot of sightseeing. We don’t usually go to places in the evening that require us to dress up, so this suffices for night, too. I like a Longchamp Le Pliage since even the smaller one holds a lot (like a guidebook) and it’s not too flashy. I also usually bring a nicer bag for days I might shop since I find I get better treatment in the stores when I carry a nicer bag.

As for an earlier question about designers I boycott and why, I’m learning so much about all these crazy scandals from all of you. I’m a regular consumer of news (somewhat of a junkie as of late), but had never heard most of these stories before now. I’m spending lots of quality time with Google as I read through recent posts. I probably wouldn’t boycott any brands because of them, but they might make me think twice about a purchase.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> I keep bag tags and receipts in one of those cute Bigso boxes from Container Store, but I like the envelope idea, sounds even more organized.



The Container Store is my happy place and I love Bigso boxes!


----------



## Katinahat

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re opposites on this one. But, my affinity for pretty designer sunglasses is more than a liking a brand name on my temples.
> 
> I was born with _horrendous_ eyesight from a couple of issues. (couldn’t see where the eye chart was let alone the big E or any other letters.) I wore coke bottle thick glasses and still couldn’t get to 20/20. Lots of cruel kid teasing along the way. Anyway, medical technology advanced over my lifetime. So, after 11 surgeries including having both my retinas “frozen”, a band (buckle) put around one eye and a lens implanted in the other, I now have perfect vision. When the final surgery happened 12 years ago, I was free of glasses and contacts. I vowed I’d always have _whatever_ pretty sunglasses my heart desired. Every time I wear a pair (which is every single day I go outside), it’s me celebrating freedom and my sight.


I’m glad to hear you sorted your eyes. It’s meant to be transformative and you e clearly found this. I’m sorry you were teased as a child! That’s not right. I’m not brave enough to have eye surgery. I got a post surgery wound infection after DD1 was was born by C-Section. It was minor, just at one end, but meant it took 4 months extra to heal. As a result I have a much more obvious and bigger scar. It’s put me right off anything but essential surgery. I worry about what might happen to my eyes if I got an infection. Instead I stick to my contacts which correct my shortsightedness but not my minor astigmatism. I wear them 18 hours a day 7 days a week because I hate wearing regular glasses (love beautiful sunnies!). My eyes are beginning to suffer age related close vision problems but funnily only when I’ve got the contacts in. Dark restaurants were a problem precovid. I couldn’t read the menu. They ophthalmologist dropped the prescription in one contact lens and that worked perfectly. I have one for distance and one for close up. The brain is a very clever organ!!


Paris Girl said:


> Omg! I love your chart!!!


Thanks, copied from fellow members. I enjoy keeping it.


ElainePG said:


> I love your coffee & tea rituals!
> 
> My self-care ritual is meditation: first thing in the morning, and last thing at night. I began this in the summer of 2019, but not as a daily practice. It became a daily practice during the pandemic shut-down, and now I don't think I could manage without it.
> 
> I was always one of those people who said "I can't meditate… my mind jumps around too much." Well, meditation is just like any other skill. It requires practice. My mind still jumps around, but not as much. Also, I use a meditation app (Insight Timer, but I'm sure they're all good) and this helps me settle down.


I’m into meditation now too after having exactly the same thoughts as you (it’s part of DBT). I also use Insight Timer, Headspace and more recently I’m loving the Apple Fitness Plus Meditations by their fitness trainers. I highly recommend them.


ElainePG said:


> Have you tried "Wordle" yet? I'm absolutely hooked on it!


My whole family do this! Just not me. Word games freak me out because of my dyslexia.


Cordeliere said:


> That fabulous pink creates a vacation all on its own.   It is a party on a strap.
> 
> Sorry you lost your camera.   Your grandpa sounds very special.   I have read about pickpockets working in pairs, so I guess it is a common strategy cause it works.  You were not stupid--they are very smart and practiced.
> 
> Talking about people being able to spot tourists--there were lots of Syrian homeless people in Italy a few years ago during the Syrian war.  In Milan, they would panhandle us in English--not Italian--English.   We feel like we have big A for American on our forehead that everyone can see but us.


Thank you! That’s reassuring. I was so used to being insulted and called everything under the sun back then that parts of me believed it and I still hear the unkind rhetoric in my head. I was lucky to have some better people in my life like my grandpa. He’d have been furious if he knew how I was treated!

I think we Brits have a similar stamp. My skin is that British white that almost glows in the dark and just goes pink and blotchy in the sun. Not the beautiful golden glow that continental Europeans and indeed many Americans get!


Sparkletastic said:


> Has anyone seen that ebay has started a handbag forum?!?  I saw it advertised when I went to print off a shipping label for the bag I sold. Why would I want to chat on evilBay about anything??
> 
> I’m glad you had those glasses free years. People who have never worn them have no idea what a pain they can be. I hope technology keeps moving and you get lenses that solve all your vision issues.
> Oooh! I have a pretty pair of black and Tiffany blue sunglasses from Tiffany’s as well. They have little rhinestone adornments and I love them.
> *Care for yourself. Breathe and get centered so what you’re encountering doesn’t jostle you mentally. *
> Even at my ideal weight, I prefer bag shopping to clothes shopping. If I find the clothes genie that magics clothes into the closet, I’ll send him your way.
> I don’t know that I can be a huge amount of help. I had (have) issues due to the shape of my eyeballs (football instead of basketball) which caused retina issues, extreme near sightedness and astigmatism. So, PM if you’d like to know what they did for me if you have any of those issues. I’d be happy to help!  From what I’ve heard, however, far sightedness is not as easy to treat without glasses or contacts.
> Since my surgery, I’ve become a meditation “addict”. I went from thinking it was silliness to truly valuing it’s impact.
> LOL! We share this addiction too!  Let me draw you further into the darkness with wordle _unlimited_! https://wordplay.com/unlimited


Thanks for your kind words and advice. I’m trying hard with this as my job regularly involves helping others.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5370666
> 
> I know we are almost at white bag week, but I wore my black coco handle and so decided to post a picture.  It's still chilly here, so wearing a spring coat and waiting for the weather to warm up.


This is so beautiful that of course you are carrying it! Thanks for sharing. A quilted Chanel is my dream bag. It’s too much for me while we have so much to spend on education, holidays and house improvements still. This thread has given me better ideas which quilted Chanel and let’s me enjoy vicariously so share away!


Jereni said:


> I love leggings and tall boots for travel when in colder months… sort of like armor. In spring & summer… for awhile I had a pair of wide leg linen pants that I loved but they’ve stretched out a little too much now.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep bag tags and receipts in one of those cute Bigso boxes from Container Store, but I like the envelope idea, sounds even more organized.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about that travel theft experience! That’s one reason I dislike backpacks, I don’t trust it when I can’t have my arm around the bag or wear it in front of me.
> 
> That was super nice of your grandpa to get you a camera!


It was so nice of him! I now change backpacks into my front in busy places so I can put my arm around them.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Don´t worry, please! I´m sure we´ve all lost a post here or there before- due to technical problems or due to simple misplacing it... it´s no problem at all.
> 
> A few days ago I sent the same email to a seller three times ( I had to type it again each time) because it wouldn´t show up in my account´s message history. After the third the seller called me back explaining the messages never show up unless sent from inside the platform where the ad, that shows in several platforms, is originally posted and he definetely received all three of them. I felt rather incompetent, but joined into his laughter.
> According to Forrest Gump:" ..it happens!"


Thanks for your lovely reassurance! I’m so glad it’s not just me. And I found them on the wrong thread eventually. I clearly shouldn’t post when I’m so tired!


cowgirlsboots said:


> The amazon delivery people are small subcontractors here. They are paid by the hour but have to take care of their own car/ petrol and have to fulfill a quota. They are always in a rush. I think the job can only be halfway lucrative when the whole family does it in shifts like the guys we have at the moment seem to do. They have a rented van and definetely use it as much as possible. Sometimes it´s dad, daughter, son- they are friendly and brilliant. Sometimes it´s other family members who still have to learn a bit.
> 
> My first encounter with them before Christmas really impressed me. The phone rang, against my habit I picked up the unknown to me number. It was the daughter standing in front of our house in the pitch black yard looking for a doorbell which we do not have. The outdoor light was broken too. She must have been looking for a while already and still was extremely friendly. I was so impressed by her guts- a pretty young woman coming into our yard on foot (the car had to remain on the main road due to roadwork) and still making such an effort to deliver the package. I explained to her that we are fine with packages left on the door step when we don´t turn up immediately to receive them and ever since that´s what she and most family members did.


What an amazing story! It’s great you have these people delivering for you.


whateve said:


> don't worry! It's happened to me too.  I also can't stop eating rubbish. I have been avoiding weighing myself but got weighed at the doctor yesterday so I can't pretend I don't know.


Ouch, I feel your pain. I did a little better. Only one Cadbury cream egg!


Cordeliere said:


> I bet ever person on this thread can relate.   I feel your pain regarding eating for emotional reasons.
> 
> My eating trigger is over work.   In our family business, I am either working my a$$ off in physical labor or I am doing nothing.   In the heavy work periods, I burn a lot more calories but I eat even more calories.   Working is bad for my waistline and my cheeks.  I hate it when it is going on, but can't control myself.
> 
> I doubt there is anyone who doesn't have a trigger, so we all understand.


It’s so hard isn’t it. Triedness and stress definitely makes us crave sugar and carbs. You are doing so well to burn it off but must be difficult when it’s so unpredictable!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> My only grey bag: Balenciaga Town in Anthracite, with Rose Gold hardware.
> (Sigh. I do wish Balenciaga still made the Town bag. The size and strap length are perfect for me!)
> 
> View attachment 5370759



I don't always like rghw but this takes my breath away. Works so well with grey


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> So I’m not sure what I’ve done! I wrote two posts last night. Immediately before @cowgirlsboots posts and they are not anywhere! I posted my stats with a photo of my pie chart and a question about April fools funday bags!
> 
> I’ve been a bit triggered this week by supporting a child at work which I can’t go into. I know I’ve done a good job but I’ve felt my PTSD symptoms coming back and had some flashbacks. I can’t stop eating rubbish and the weight is piling on so I’m feeling tortured with self doubt. I don’t want to be heavy again but I’m right at the top of my healthy weight now and the sugar cravings are awful. Probably the meds. I looked so much better 14 pounds less! I’m either over controlling or out of control. No happy medium.
> 
> Now I’m questioning my sanity. Am I less with it than I thought. Didn’t I write the post when I thought I did or just imagine it? Perhaps I’ll find them in the wrong thread st some point surprising the what bag posters, mulberry owners or even pet owners!



I saw you found them. The ones you wrote in the Mulberry forum can easily be removed. Just report (your own posts) and ask to be deleted (if you want)

#15
#16
Then 
There's this one at 10:47 am (GMT) 

#5,112
This Yesterday at 10:18 AM

#5,111
Let me know if there are any other anomalies. I can show you where to find your past postings.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> The pie is in my photos. I must have posted and something happened. If you see it elsewhere let me know!
> 
> *Piechart: *total year’s carries.
> 
> View attachment 5370226
> 
> *March Stats*
> Bags in/out - _0 (returning instantly doesn’t count right?) _
> Clothes in/out - _1 pair of jeans in bigger size, different style_
> Shoes in/out - _1 pair trainers in maroon_
> Bags carried - _8 (totalling 32 carries). Black Alexa Icon and Bays Tote for work at 10 each helping with cpw.  _
> 
> *Goals:*
> 1. Selfcare - _new therapist (too soon to tell success) working on schema (10page questionnaire). Need to increase yoga, running and return to journaling. Plus that diet needs work! _
> 2. Finding joy in little things. _Shopping trip with DD2, Party with colleagues. Carrying Mini Alexa. Booking summer family city break to Nice. _
> 3. Work life balance. _Need to focus on this one but 2 weeks off work very soon! _



Amazing analysis self-reflection


----------



## papertiger

Carried my new black BTH with plain black leather strap (with H Evie) just to town to pick-up click 'n' collect book ordered online, with new black velvet dress. Finding the right jacket to wear over wasn't easy, I managed to find a vintage black leather 1970s jacket. Freezing here, so wore a vest, tee, gym leggings and Chanel scarf too.




For those that want to see the troublesome dress, here it is with a vintage Chanel belt. I've a Gucci chain belt that will work even better (once I find the belt!).




Same bag today (without Evie) with different outfit to the Supermarket (with non-counted cotton shopping bags).


----------



## papertiger

White and cream bags.

Nothing's changed and you have probably seen them all before:

You'll have to add-in my ivory and natural python Chanel Cambon shopper, white rabbit and white sheepskin evening bags too.

YSL Ivory (when it was) Large Marjorelle
Gucci Flora Nice Tote (I guess it's multicolour too) - my mother bought it in Nice with matching loafers for me 2014 - our last ever holiday together  .
Gucci Biscuit Med Bold BTH
Hermes White Arceau clutch
Barbato White Ostrich tote (a spontaneous buy)


----------



## DME

Here are my white bags. Well, my white bag (I only have one and it probably counts as multicolor, too), plus a few white/cream SLGs. I like the idea of white, but always have such a hard time finding the perfect white. Same issue with cream.

Coach x Peanuts Small Boxy Cosmetic Case, Hermès Small Atout Pouch (I forget the color of the leather, but it has a bright pink interior!), Louis Vuitton Multicolor Pochette Accessoires in White, Louis Vuitton Pocket Organizer in Damier Azur and Louis Vuitton Key Pouch in Damier Azur. Those last two might also fall into the blue category since it’s about half and half white/blue, but I always think of them as white.


----------



## 880

@dcooney4 ,

if you want to start buying something in between evening gown and jeans, I suggest a few  riffs on basics (mainly 1&2) :

1. a pair of pants (they do not have to be classic; I like charcoal gray wool cargo or jogger style pants) This can dress up your t shirts or tanks; be worn with heels or sneakers; and can be found anywhere in multiple price points from H&M to brunello cuchinelli. You wear them when you don’t want to wear jeans.

2. A navy jacket (I really like the classic western denim jacket style but in cloth or a peplum riding style that lends some shape). You wear them when you don’t want to wear your actual denim jacket (bc it’s too casual) or a leather jacket (too outerwear). My favorite one is navy linen, but sadly dark linen gets a bit shiny. My favorite skinnier Silhouette is the peplum jacket. On the lower end, I love my vintage one (pseudo cutaway riding style) circa 1950s? from eBay For 49 USD. I also have a favorite tahari cotton peplum jacket from eBay for 29 usd, and on the high end of the spectrum, I have collected navy chanel boucle (retail and vintage) since 2001. If it’s navy but not denim, it will go with blue, black or gray jeans too.

3. I wear doc marten Chelsea boots or birkenstock sneakers everywhere including three star Michelin restaurants. @DME, I also love VANS. I also have designer versions. I used To wear heels but prefer not to do so anymore.

4. optional: a slip dress in a neutral. For the last ten years I wore a stretch charcoal gray polyester fit and flare dress from H & M backwards (There was a cheap cut out on the chest, but a thick metal half zip on the back. It looked like Alaia. I just bought an expensive slip dress from Hermes in black white and gray graffiti. It goes with everything (and for the price it should)

will post group bag pics soon! for now here is the expensive slip dress (cross posted and photo bombed from last H Purchase; H RTW and chanel RTW threads bc I’m so thrilled with the purchase ) and two older bag pics containing H mini Della cavalleria in craie and an off white mini loewe


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Delayed reply, but thanks for this note. I’d be highly surprised tho, because when I went in to do the exchange, I actually heard the SA and manager debate amongst themselves for a hot minute about whether I owed the the difference since the bag price is higher now.
> 
> To come full circle on this story however - I went in last weekend to talk to LV and they actually DID still carry the same bag thank GOD. There was a brief ridiculous moment where they refused to hold the bag for me for 24 hrs so I could go get the other pieces of the original bag and come back to do the exchange (again  I simply cannot believe how bad the CS is). But fortunately they had more than one in stock so I decided not to push it.
> 
> So, yay!…? I now have a functioning multi-pochette again. Phew. I’m hoping this whole thing doesn’t ruin wearing the bag for me as I did really love it originally.
> 
> View attachment 5366080


So glad it worked out for you, in spite of really bad customer service. Ugh.


----------



## ElainePG

afroken said:


> A year into covid, I struggled to fit into my jeans from pre-pandemic. I was sad for a hot minute but then decided that I loved my favourite desserts too much.


This isn't original… I found it on line some time ago. But I thought it was so true, I put it into my journal. 

*After everything we’ve endured — and as the crisis still rages around the world — each of us should cherish the body that got us through it, rather than punish it for failing to fit into last year’s skinny jeans.

*


----------



## ElainePG

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness! My 1st ever Mulberry.
> Introducing my cute Mini Alexa!
> I love it soooo much!
> It is the sweetest color!!!
> View attachment 5368075


What a darling little bag! Congratulations.


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> _Two happy bag things today :_
> 
> • The gold Chanel was picked up and is on it’s way back.
> • I sold one of the 2 bags I have up for sale for a little more than I paid for it.
> 
> _One scary bag thing today :_
> 
> • I realized I’m “down” to 24 bags.
> 
> This is *not* the direction I wanted to go. I’m in thoughtful build and diversify mode - not cut back mode. I can only say this in the safe space of tPF - I do not have enough bags for the variety I want. My sweet spot is 30-35 bags (not counting any novelty bags).
> 
> This makes the buy demon start to scootch around in my head. I absolutely need to stay off all shopping sites and consider what I truly want / need to add so I don’t fall prey to an impulse purchase.
> 
> _*Anyone else have a specific number / tight numerical range that you know is most comfortable for your collection? What is it and how did you decide on that number?*_


At the moment I'm down to 17 bags: 12 everyday, and 5 small/weekend/special occasion bags. Which feels comfy at the moment. 

It's down from 22, which felt like too many. But perhaps it that was because a few of them were just flat-out wrong for me. So I booted those out of the collection, and the ones I have now feel like bags I'm going to use all the time. 

I've promised myself to keep careful track this year, including number of wears per month, and also whether there's anything I'm missing.

I wouldn't want to own more than 20, though.

I think.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I love your Alexa!! I know it’s meant to be a shop your own closet thread but I’m so pleased to get you into Mulberry with this beautiful bag! Love the colour. Congratulations on owning this gorgeous girl! I see you posted recently about how great mulberry leather is and completely agree! Great observation.
> 
> I’m tempted to get another one in a beautiful pastel shade now and I see @Jereni is tempted too.
> 
> Enjoy carrying!


@Katinahat , since you're the Mulberry expert, do you happen to know how much the mini Alexa weighs? I finally had to release my full-sized Alexa last year because of the weight, but now I'm tempted by the mini size. 

Unfortunately there isn't a boutique near me, though the site does have a good return policy. But if it's a heavy bag, then that's that.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Yes! His name was George.


Love it!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> March stats are pretty quiet.
> 
> Bags in or out - 0
> Scarves in or out - 1 in (a 140 purple changeant moussie ), 0 out... though I don't have any listed.
> 
> Wore 9 different bags, but one of them was worn 14 times - the Dior Lady. It's official - I do love it. I think I'll take it to Paris later this month. It will go with everything and is super easy to carry with the shoulder strap and it zips shut so I feel like it will be fairly secure.
> I didn't finish a single book, didn't donate anything, or get much done - after the basement flooded and the subsequent mess to deal with - I just didn't have the energy.
> Meh!
> 
> Hopefully April will be better... the grass is already starting to green up, there are buds on the trees and bushes (though we had another dusting of snow this morning), things will be better!


Ugh… the basement flooded??? I think I'd be hiding under the bed (although not if the bed was in the basement.).

Here's to April renewal, sweetie.


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5370666
> 
> I know we are almost at white bag week, but I wore my black coco handle and so decided to post a picture.  It's still chilly here, so wearing a spring coat and waiting for the weather to warm up.



Gorgeous coco handle. How do you like this size? I have the extra mini and the old mini/small and I figure if I get another then it should be this size. But I also wonder if it’s too big because I wouldn’t use it as a work bag.



DME said:


> The Container Store is my happy place and I love Bigso boxes!



Love the Container Store!



ElainePG said:


> This isn't original… I found it on line some time ago. But I thought it was so true, I put it into my journal.
> 
> *After everything we’ve endured — and as the crisis still rages around the world — each of us should cherish the body that got us through it, rather than punish it for failing to fit into last year’s skinny jeans.*



Love this. 


ElainePG said:


> At the moment I'm down to 17 bags: 12 everyday, and 5 small/weekend/special occasion bags. Which feels comfy at the moment.
> 
> It's down from 22, which felt like too many. But perhaps it that was because a few of them were just flat-out wrong for me. So I booted those out of the collection, and the ones I have now feel like bags I'm going to use all the time.
> 
> I've promised myself to keep careful track this year, including number of wears per month, and also whether there's anything I'm missing.
> 
> I wouldn't want to own more than 20, though.
> 
> I think.



Less than 20 would be such a good number. I don’t think I’m ever going to get back to that. Trying very hard to stay under 40… In a perfect world I’d be under 30 but I’m not sure that’s going to happen again either.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> My only grey bag: Balenciaga Town in Anthracite, with Rose Gold hardware.
> (Sigh. I do wish Balenciaga still made the Town bag. The size and strap length are perfect for me!)
> 
> View attachment 5370759


I love this grey bag! Totally agree it’s a shame it’s not around anymore. 


More bags said:


> *March Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 16
> Exited 29 items: kitchen and household items
> Read 1 book, Autobiography: Talking to Canadians by Rick Mercer
> *Mar 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Great stats! Your rotation is impressive! 


papertiger said:


> I saw you found them. The ones you wrote in the Mulberry forum can easily be removed. Just report (your own posts) and ask to be deleted (if you want)
> 
> #15
> #16
> Then
> There's this one at 10:47 am (GMT)
> 
> #5,112
> This Yesterday at 10:18 AM
> 
> #5,111
> Let me know if there are any other anomalies. I can show you where to find your past postings.


Thanks so much for looking into this for me. Silly mistake but great to know it’s fixable. I really appreciate your advice. 


papertiger said:


> Amazing analysis self-reflection


Thanks!  


papertiger said:


> Carried my new black BTH with plain black leather strap (with H Evie) just to town to pick-up click 'n' collect book ordered online, with new black velvet dress. Finding the right jacket to wear over wasn't easy, I managed to find a vintage black leather 1970s jacket. Freezing here, so wore a vest, tee, gym leggings and Chanel scarf too.
> 
> View attachment 5371148
> 
> 
> For those that want to see the troublesome dress, here it is with a vintage Chanel belt. I've a Gucci chain belt that will work even better (once I find the belt!).
> 
> View attachment 5371149
> 
> 
> Same bag today (without Evie) with different outfit to the Supermarket (with non-counted cotton shopping bags).


I’m totally in love with your bag. The leather looks incredible. Great belt tip for dresses! 


papertiger said:


> White and cream bags.
> 
> Nothing's changed and you have probably seen them all before:
> 
> You'll have to add-in my ivory and natural python Chanel Cambon shopper, white rabbit and white sheepskin evening bags too.
> 
> YSL Ivory (when it was) Large Marjorelle
> Gucci Flora Nice Tote (I guess it's multicolour too) - my mother bought it in Nice with matching loafers for me 2014 - our last ever holiday together  .
> Gucci Biscuit Med Bold BTH
> Hermes White Arceau clutch
> Barbato White Ostrich tote (a spontaneous buy)
> 
> View attachment 5371150
> View attachment 5371151
> View attachment 5371152
> View attachment 5371153
> View attachment 5371154


We won’t ever get tired of seeing your wonderful bags. You have such great variety! 


DME said:


> Here are my white bags. Well, my white bag (I only have one and it probably counts as multicolor, too), plus a few white/cream SLGs. I like the idea of white, but always have such a hard time finding the perfect white. Same issue with cream.
> 
> Coach x Peanuts Small Boxy Cosmetic Case, Hermès Small Atout Pouch (I forget the color of the leather, but it has a bright pink interior!), Louis Vuitton Multicolor Pochette Accessoires in White, Louis Vuitton Pocket Organizer in Damier Azur and Louis Vuitton Key Pouch in Damier Azur. Those last two might also fall into the blue category since it’s about half and half white/blue, but I always think of them as white.
> 
> View attachment 5371164


Great bags but I love the Peanuts!! 


880 said:


> @dcooney4 ,
> 
> if you want to start buying something in between evening gown and jeans, I suggest a few  riffs on basics (mainly 1&2) :
> 
> 1. a pair of pants (they do not have to be classic; I like charcoal gray wool cargo or jogger style pants) This can dress up your t shirts or tanks; be worn with heels or sneakers; and can be found anywhere in multiple price points from H&M to brunello cuchinelli. You wear them when you don’t want to wear jeans.
> 
> 2. A navy jacket (I really like the classic western denim jacket style but in cloth or a peplum riding style that lends some shape). You wear them when you don’t want to wear your actual denim jacket (bc it’s too casual) or a leather jacket (too outerwear). My favorite one is navy linen, but sadly dark linen gets a bit shiny. My favorite skinnier Silhouette is the peplum jacket. On the lower end, I love my vintage one (pseudo cutaway riding style) circa 1950s? from eBay For 49 USD. I also have a favorite tahari cotton peplum jacket from eBay for 29 usd, and on the high end of the spectrum, I have collected navy chanel boucle (retail and vintage) since 2001. If it’s navy but not denim, it will go with blue, black or gray jeans too.
> 
> 3. I wear doc marten Chelsea boots or birkenstock sneakers everywhere including three star Michelin restaurants. @DME, I also love VANS. I also have designer versions. I used To wear heels but prefer not to do so anymore.
> 
> 4. optional: a slip dress in a neutral. For the last ten years I wore a stretch charcoal gray polyester fit and flare dress from H & M backwards (There was a cheap cut out on the chest, but a thick metal half zip on the back. It looked like Alaia. I just bought an expensive slip dress from Hermes in black white and gray graffiti. It goes with everything (and for the price it should)
> 
> will post group bag pics soon! for now here is the expensive slip dress (cross posted and photo bombed from last H Purchase; H RTW and chanel RTW threads bc I’m so thrilled with the purchase ) and two older bag pics containing H mini Della cavalleria in craie and an off white mini loewe
> View attachment 5371189
> View attachment 5371196
> View attachment 5371197
> View attachment 5371198
> View attachment 5371199
> View attachment 5371200
> View attachment 5371190
> View attachment 5371195


You always look so good in your styling pictures! Thanks for sharing. 


ElainePG said:


> This isn't original… I found it on line some time ago. But I thought it was so true, I put it into my journal.
> 
> *After everything we’ve endured — and as the crisis still rages around the world — each of us should cherish the body that got us through it, rather than punish it for failing to fit into last year’s skinny jeans.*


This is such good advice and I’m grateful to you for posting it. I’m avoiding going to my parents as my M is bound to have a less than positive message about my weight gain. I need to hold onto messages like this! 


ElainePG said:


> @Katinahat , since you're the Mulberry expert, do you happen to know how much the mini Alexa weighs? I finally had to release my full-sized Alexa last year because of the weight, but now I'm tempted by the mini size.
> 
> Unfortunately there isn't a boutique near me, though the site does have a good return policy. But if it's a heavy bag, then that's that.


I don’t think it’s heavy at all. Certainly nothing like the regular which is heavy when full! @Sunshine mama was worried about weight too but has found her new mini okay. I’ll get out the scales and compare the weights of original regular, new icon regular and new mini for you when I get a moment. That will help answer your question.


----------



## Katinahat

I don’t have any white bags to post so am just enjoying everyone else’s. Still dreaming of that white Gucci Marmont Camera bag one day.

Sticking to last week’s grey theme…

I went into town with the DDs this morning to take our dresses to the tailor for alterations. The wedding is just in two weeks now. I was tempted to this pair of Blowfish grey canvas trainers which I think work perfectly with my new straight jeans (rather than skinny) and Mini Alexa. Just need some more sunshine, it’s trying hard but not warm yet!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I don’t have any white bags to post so am just enjoying everyone else’s. Still dreaming of that white Gucci Marmont Camera bag one day.
> 
> Sticking to last week’s grey theme…
> 
> I went into town with the DDs this morning to take our dresses to the tailor for alterations. The wedding is just in two weeks now. I was tempted to this pair of Blowfish grey canvas trainers which I think work perfectly with my new straight jeans (rather than skinny) and Mini Alexa. Just need some more sunshine, it’s trying hard but not warm yet!
> View attachment 5371276


I bought some Blowfish canvas trainers last year. When I tried them on, I said 'they feel like they were made just for me.' That's so unusual for me as my feet are narrow. Mine are a dark gray but I would have gotten them in every color.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I bought some Blowfish canvas trainers last year. When I tried them on, I said 'they feel like they were made just for me.' That's so unusual for me as my feet are narrow. Mine are a dark gray but I would have gotten them in every color.


Great minds think alike @whateve ! I’ve already looked to see what other colours they do.  These ones have a very slight hidden rise which I need as I have foot problems. I love Converse but they don’t love me anymore!!


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> March stats are pretty quiet.
> 
> Bags in or out - 0
> Scarves in or out - 1 in (a 140 purple changeant moussie ), 0 out... though I don't have any listed.
> 
> Wore 9 different bags, but one of them was worn 14 times - the Dior Lady. It's official - I do love it. I think I'll take it to Paris later this month. It will go with everything and is super easy to carry with the shoulder strap and it zips shut so I feel like it will be fairly secure.
> I didn't finish a single book, didn't donate anything, or get much done - after the basement flooded and the subsequent mess to deal with - I just didn't have the energy.
> Meh!
> 
> Hopefully April will be better... the grass is already starting to green up, there are buds on the trees and bushes (though we had another dusting of snow this morning), things will be better!


I hope your basement is okay and no mildew or mold issue. Hugs

@Sparkletastic , chanel is bringing back a caviar light gold mini (I’m a fan of lamb skin over caviar) but just in case you are interested





						Chanel is bringing back caviar minis for 22B
					

They'll unfortunately only be coming in two colors, but this is honestly a great start as it means it's likely Chanel will start bringing back more caviar minis in other colors!     Credit to fashion_lux_boutique248




					forum.purseblog.com
				




i, on the other hand, cannot get your returned perforated gold mini out of my head lol.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> @dcooney4 ,
> 
> if you want to start buying something in between evening gown and jeans, I suggest a few  riffs on basics (mainly 1&2) :
> 
> 1. a pair of pants (they do not have to be classic; I like charcoal gray wool cargo or jogger style pants) This can dress up your t shirts or tanks; be worn with heels or sneakers; and can be found anywhere in multiple price points from H&M to brunello cuchinelli. You wear them when you don’t want to wear jeans.
> 
> 2. A navy jacket (I really like the classic western denim jacket style but in cloth or a peplum riding style that lends some shape). You wear them when you don’t want to wear your actual denim jacket (bc it’s too casual) or a leather jacket (too outerwear). My favorite one is navy linen, but sadly dark linen gets a bit shiny. My favorite skinnier Silhouette is the peplum jacket. On the lower end, I love my vintage one (pseudo cutaway riding style) circa 1950s? from eBay For 49 USD. I also have a favorite tahari cotton peplum jacket from eBay for 29 usd, and on the high end of the spectrum, I have collected navy chanel boucle (retail and vintage) since 2001. If it’s navy but not denim, it will go with blue, black or gray jeans too.
> 
> 3. I wear doc marten Chelsea boots or birkenstock sneakers everywhere including three star Michelin restaurants. @DME, I also love VANS. I also have designer versions. I used To wear heels but prefer not to do so anymore.
> 
> 4. optional: a slip dress in a neutral. For the last ten years I wore a stretch charcoal gray polyester fit and flare dress from H & M backwards (There was a cheap cut out on the chest, but a thick metal half zip on the back. It looked like Alaia. I just bought an expensive slip dress from Hermes in black white and gray graffiti. It goes with everything (and for the price it should)
> 
> will post group bag pics soon! for now here is the expensive slip dress (cross posted and photo bombed from last H Purchase; H RTW and chanel RTW threads bc I’m so thrilled with the purchase ) and two older bag pics containing H mini Della cavalleria in craie and an off white mini loewe
> View attachment 5371189
> View attachment 5371196
> View attachment 5371197
> View attachment 5371198
> View attachment 5371199
> View attachment 5371200
> View attachment 5371190
> View attachment 5371195


Great suggestions! I am trying to focus a little less on bags and finally get some clothing.I picked these up on Wednesday still super casual. I didn’t want to take my socks off in the dressing room. I like the idea of a real cargo pant , jacket , and slip dress. I picked up a funky dress yesterday that dh liked , but it is not very versatile.


----------



## dcooney4

I thought the pants would go well with the bag that I had made. Though the bag will not be traveling.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous coco handle. How do you like this size? I have the extra mini and the old mini/small and I figure if I get another then it should be this size. But I also wonder if it’s too big because I wouldn’t use it as a work bag.


Thank you!  I would say it's a good medium sized bag.  It doesn't feel too big to me, maybe because of the trapezoid shape.  Also, I might be biased since I generally prefer medium sized bags.

Inside, it has one main, larger compartment, and a smaller one at the back which is ideal for a phone.  The main compartment easily fits a full size wallet, sunnies, car keys, lipstick, and a few more small things if needed.  It's a bag I would carry if I was out and about during the day and needed to get in and out of my bag fairly often.  It can also transition to evening though, so I don't think it's too big; in fact, it looks quite elegant when carried by hand for evening outings.  One thing though:  I don't wear it as a crossbody but prefer to carry it on the shoulder when I want to use the strap.

I would suggest you try it in the store and see how you feel.  It's definitely a versatile size, IMO.   Hope this helps!


Katinahat said:


> This is so beautiful that of course you are carrying it! Thanks for sharing. A quilted Chanel is my dream bag. It’s too much for me while we have so much to spend on education, holidays and house improvements still. This thread has given me better ideas which quilted Chanel and let’s me enjoy vicariously so share away!


Thank you so much for the kind words.
I am behind on this thread due to running a bit ragged lately because of my schedule, but wanted to say I was sorry to read the story about the camera loss.  How nice that your grandfather got you a new one.
And I haven't forgotten about taking pics of the Miss Dior bag interior, and they should be coming up fairly soon.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I thought the pants would go well with the bag that I had made. Though the bag will not be traveling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371420



Very in-keeping 

Slip dresses are fantastic, you can wear them under (making a 'skirt') and over things too


----------



## Jereni

My white and cream bags

Coach Willis 18 in chalk. First Willis and still sparks joy when I wear it. Feels so crisp against many of my more colorful outfits.



Tory Burch Fleming quilted bucket. Really like this shape and size… they have it in a nice yellow and I’m considering getting that since I’m in the mood for a summery yellow bag.


----------



## whateve

I have the same two white bags I had last year. I've had both since 2014. Both are Coach. The clutch is saffiano. I've never had any problem with stains or color transfer on the pebbled white leather bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> This isn't original… I found it on line some time ago. But I thought it was so true, I put it into my journal.
> 
> *After everything we’ve endured — and as the crisis still rages around the world — each of us should cherish the body that got us through it, rather than punish it for failing to fit into last year’s skinny jeans.*


I need to hear this…I got a laparoscopic hysterectomy last week to resolve my fibroid issues and am just trying to be kind to my body and recover. I am a puffy, bloated up mess, but I remind myself that my insides were seriously jostled around and need time, patience and grace.

My only cream/white bag…a Gucci Britt I bought for $55 and did some work on. Cleaned and did corner repair on both canvas and leather, added a bow. Edge coat needs work and half the inside snap needs replaced but I don’t care so much about that.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I need to hear this…I got a laparoscopic hysterectomy last week to resolve my fibroid issues and am just trying to be kind to my body and recover. I am a puffy, bloated up mess, but I remind myself that my insides were seriously jostled around and need time, patience and grace.
> 
> My only cream/white bag…a Gucci Britt I bought for $55 and did some work on. Cleaned and did corner repair on both canvas and leather, added a bow. Edge coat needs work snd indide snap needs replaced but I don’t cares so much about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371574
> View attachment 5371575
> View attachment 5371576
> View attachment 5371577


I wish you a speedy recovery. Good job on the bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @dcooney4 ,
> 
> if you want to start buying something in between evening gown and jeans, I suggest a few  riffs on basics (mainly 1&2) :
> 
> 1. a pair of pants (they do not have to be classic; I like charcoal gray wool cargo or jogger style pants) This can dress up your t shirts or tanks; be worn with heels or sneakers; and can be found anywhere in multiple price points from H&M to brunello cuchinelli. You wear them when you don’t want to wear jeans.
> 
> 2. A navy jacket (I really like the classic western denim jacket style but in cloth or a peplum riding style that lends some shape). You wear them when you don’t want to wear your actual denim jacket (bc it’s too casual) or a leather jacket (too outerwear). My favorite one is navy linen, but sadly dark linen gets a bit shiny. My favorite skinnier Silhouette is the peplum jacket. On the lower end, I love my vintage one (pseudo cutaway riding style) circa 1950s? from eBay For 49 USD. I also have a favorite tahari cotton peplum jacket from eBay for 29 usd, and on the high end of the spectrum, I have collected navy chanel boucle (retail and vintage) since 2001. If it’s navy but not denim, it will go with blue, black or gray jeans too.
> 
> 3. I wear doc marten Chelsea boots or birkenstock sneakers everywhere including three star Michelin restaurants. @DME, I also love VANS. I also have designer versions. I used To wear heels but prefer not to do so anymore.
> 
> 4. optional: a slip dress in a neutral. For the last ten years I wore a stretch charcoal gray polyester fit and flare dress from H & M backwards (There was a cheap cut out on the chest, but a thick metal half zip on the back. It looked like Alaia. I just bought an expensive slip dress from Hermes in black white and gray graffiti. It goes with everything (and for the price it should)
> 
> will post group bag pics soon! for now here is the expensive slip dress (cross posted and photo bombed from last H Purchase; H RTW and chanel RTW threads bc I’m so thrilled with the purchase ) and two older bag pics containing H mini Della cavalleria in craie and an off white mini loewe
> View attachment 5371189
> View attachment 5371196
> View attachment 5371197
> View attachment 5371198
> View attachment 5371199
> View attachment 5371200
> View attachment 5371190
> View attachment 5371195



Thank you for the great modeling photos! I absolutely enjoy your style!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I need to hear this…I got a laparoscopic hysterectomy last week to resolve my fibroid issues and am just trying to be kind to my body and recover. I am a puffy, bloated up mess, but I remind myself that my insides were seriously jostled around and need time, patience and grace.
> 
> My only cream/white bag…a Gucci Britt I bought for $55 and did some work on. Cleaned and did corner repair on both canvas and leather, added a bow. Edge coat needs work and half the inside snap needs replaced but I don’t care so much about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371574
> View attachment 5371575
> View attachment 5371576
> View attachment 5371577



Get well soon! Take care! Sending a big hug xx


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> This is such good advice and I’m grateful to you for posting it. I’m avoiding going to my parents as my M is bound to have a less than positive message about my weight gain. I need to hold onto messages like this!


It makes me so sad to hear you have to stay away from your parents to protect yourself from getting uncalled for comments from your M. I mean it´s you, the daughter.
My Dad used to be the king of uncalled for comments and made me feel bad very often. After he passed one of his friends told me how proud my Dad had been of me and how much he spoke lovingly of me- this was so new and amazing to hear for me. I mean he must have loved me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Not a white bag... 
... but my latest aquisition that arrived yesterday. It´s a teeny tiny Roberta di Camerino bagonghi dupe, but clearly true vintage and very nice quality.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> I need to hear this…I got a laparoscopic hysterectomy last week to resolve my fibroid issues and am just trying to be kind to my body and recover. I am a puffy, bloated up mess, but I remind myself that my insides were seriously jostled around and need time, patience and grace.
> 
> My only cream/white bag…a Gucci Britt I bought for $55 and did some work on. Cleaned and did corner repair on both canvas and leather, added a bow. Edge coat needs work and half the inside snap needs replaced but I don’t care so much about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371574
> View attachment 5371575
> View attachment 5371576
> View attachment 5371577



I had this same surgery five years ago. I felt so bloated, too! After some research, I realized a heating pad on my abdomen would help with the bloating. Heat makes gas (which they fill you with for the surgery) expand, but I felt so, so much better the following day. I kept putting the heating pad on for a few more weeks as I healed. Just my experience, of course, but thought I would share because I know how uncomfortable that feeling is. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

White bags. 

White isn´t "my colour" and there aren´t too many white bags in my collection. They are all vintage. 



white vinyl 60ies GDR bag DH found at the tip and brought me years ago. It´s been gathering dust ever since. 




50ies leather clutch with little wallet




another 60ies GDR vinyl bag. This is more cream coloured than white. I bought it at some flea market and actually wore it a few times. It´s a quite roomy bag. 



Dior bag from 1961, creamy patent





and two more whites: leather doctor bag from the 60ies and this strange bag in the background I´m not sure what it is made of and whether it´s late 60ies or 70ies. All I know is I couldn´t leave it at the charity shop...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @dcooney4 ,
> 
> if you want to start buying something in between evening gown and jeans, I suggest a few  riffs on basics (mainly 1&2) :
> 
> 1. a pair of pants (they do not have to be classic; I like charcoal gray wool cargo or jogger style pants) This can dress up your t shirts or tanks; be worn with heels or sneakers; and can be found anywhere in multiple price points from H&M to brunello cuchinelli. You wear them when you don’t want to wear jeans.
> 
> 2. A navy jacket (I really like the classic western denim jacket style but in cloth or a peplum riding style that lends some shape). You wear them when you don’t want to wear your actual denim jacket (bc it’s too casual) or a leather jacket (too outerwear). My favorite one is navy linen, but sadly dark linen gets a bit shiny. My favorite skinnier Silhouette is the peplum jacket. On the lower end, I love my vintage one (pseudo cutaway riding style) circa 1950s? from eBay For 49 USD. I also have a favorite tahari cotton peplum jacket from eBay for 29 usd, and on the high end of the spectrum, I have collected navy chanel boucle (retail and vintage) since 2001. If it’s navy but not denim, it will go with blue, black or gray jeans too.
> 
> 3. I wear doc marten Chelsea boots or birkenstock sneakers everywhere including three star Michelin restaurants. @DME, I also love VANS. I also have designer versions. I used To wear heels but prefer not to do so anymore.
> 
> 4. optional: a slip dress in a neutral. For the last ten years I wore a stretch charcoal gray polyester fit and flare dress from H & M backwards (There was a cheap cut out on the chest, but a thick metal half zip on the back. It looked like Alaia. I just bought an expensive slip dress from Hermes in black white and gray graffiti. It goes with everything (and for the price it should)
> 
> will post group bag pics soon! for now here is the expensive slip dress (cross posted and photo bombed from last H Purchase; H RTW and chanel RTW threads bc I’m so thrilled with the purchase ) and two older bag pics containing H mini Della cavalleria in craie and an off white mini loewe
> View attachment 5371189
> View attachment 5371196
> View attachment 5371197
> View attachment 5371198
> View attachment 5371199
> View attachment 5371200
> View attachment 5371190
> View attachment 5371195


I love the idea of slip dresses, but they seem to go against my bodytype by accentuating each and every of my lumps and bumps... I´d need a shapedress underneath or some other kind of heavy Spanx which instantly causes discomfort.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> It makes me so sad to hear you have to stay away from your parents to protect yourself from getting uncalled for comments from your M. I mean it´s you, the daughter.
> My Dad used to be the king of uncalled for comments and made me feel bad very often. After he passed one of his friends told me how proud my Dad had been of me and how much he spoke lovingly of me- this was so new and amazing to hear for me. I mean he must have loved me.


Why do parents do that? Being the most critical person in your life isn’t beneficial for you or your relationship with them. Why should you have to find out they loved you or were proud of you from a stranger after it is too late to tell you themselves?!?


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> I had this same surgery five years ago. I felt so bloated, too! After some research, I realized a heating pad on my abdomen would help with the bloating. Heat makes gas (which they fill you with for the surgery) expand, but I felt so, so much better the following day. I kept putting the heating pad on for a few more weeks as I healed. Just my experience, of course, but thought I would share because I know how uncomfortable that feeling is. Wishing you a speedy recovery!


Definitely going to try that!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> Definitely going to try that!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!



If your experience is anything like mine, you’ll feel a little more bloated at first because the gas will expand, but then you’ll wake up the next day feeling so much better. I was miserable for six days before trying this and it was a total game changer for me. I hope it works for you!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> My Dad used to be the king of uncalled for comments and made me feel bad very often. After he passed one of his friends told me how proud my Dad had been of me and how much he spoke lovingly of me- this was so new and amazing to hear for me.





cowgirlsboots said:


> but my latest aquisition that arrived yesterday. It´s a teeny tiny Roberta di Camerino bagonghi dupe, but clearly true vintage and very nice quality.


love your latest acquisition and my family is like that too. They cannot help it, so after years of aggravation, I try not to take it personally

@BowieFan1971, sending healthy healing vibes. Agree with @DME ‘s advice. I had a regular hysterectomy ; the size of my fibroid preclude laproscopic, but my gyn surgeon was a genius. I have to say the hysterectomy (I still have ovaries) was the best thing I ever did and I wish I had done it sooner. Walking is really important in recovery. so is drinking a lot of water. By the way, I found that reading a popular website on the subject really caused me unnecessary stress


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5370666
> 
> I know we are almost at white bag week, but I wore my black coco handle and so decided to post a picture.  It's still chilly here, so wearing a spring coat and waiting for the weather to warm up.


Stunning! That leather just GLOWS!


JenJBS said:


> Re: Delivery Driver's not getting signatures. I asked a couple of our delivery people about it. It's work, where they hand me the package. I asked why they signed it, when I'm right there. Covid-19 protocol still in effect. If the driver doesn't feel comfortable letting customers handle their equipment to sign, they don't have to. So at least here, it's up to the driver - based on their comfort level with Covid exposure. Of course, they could just be in a rush, and claim they aren't comfortable with customer's handling the equipment. But I believe that's how they justify (get away with) it.


I always want to support Covid safety for workers. But, if I’m paying for the security of signature required, I need the actual signature of the recipient. When the driver signs themselves and then incorrectly delivers the package or it’s stolen from a doorstep, the recipient has no recourse to say they in actuality didn’t get the item. That’s unacceptable. 


ElainePG said:


> This isn't original… I found it on line some time ago. But I thought it was so true, I put it into my journal.
> 
> *After everything we’ve endured — and as the crisis still rages around the world — each of us should cherish the body that got us through it, rather than punish it for failing to fit into last year’s skinny jeans.*


Yes!!! This every day!! 


880 said:


> I hope your basement is okay and no mildew or mold issue. Hugs
> 
> @Sparkletastic , chanel is bringing back a caviar light gold mini (I’m a fan of lamb skin over caviar) but just in case you are interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel is bringing back caviar minis for 22B
> 
> 
> They'll unfortunately only be coming in two colors, but this is honestly a great start as it means it's likely Chanel will start bringing back more caviar minis in other colors!     Credit to fashion_lux_boutique248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i, on the other hand, cannot get your returned perforated gold mini out of my head lol.


Oooh! Thanks for the heads up. I checked the thread and that gold is _really_ light. I think it may be too pale for what I want. Hoping I’m wrong!  


dcooney4 said:


> Great suggestions! I am trying to focus a little less on bags and finally get some clothing.I picked these up on Wednesday still super casual. I didn’t want to take my socks off in the dressing room. I like the idea of a real cargo pant , jacket , and slip dress. I picked up a funky dress yesterday that dh liked , but it is not very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 5371393


You have a super cute shape!  Good find on the pants.

(I never take my socks off in dressing rooms. People do all kinds it things in there including using them as bathrooms.) 





cowgirlsboots said:


> I love the idea of slip dresses, but they seem to go against my bodytype by accentuating each and every of my lumps and bumps... I´d need a shapedress underneath or some other kind of heavy Spanx which instantly causes discomfort.


I declared independence from all shape gear 2 decades ago. I keep myself as fit as is practical and then wear clothes with the cut and structure to flatter my body.

I will consider wearing Spanx, girdles, et al when out of shape guys wear shape wear to relieve me of the sight of their man boobs and beer bellies.  I don’t usually get hyped about gender clothing differences but the whole “make yourself miserable to be shaped for others visual pleasure” makes me angry.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> never take my socks off in dressing rooms. People do all kinds it things in there including using them as bathrooms.)


WHHATTT  

Agree 100%
 i don’t believe in any underpining or clothing that is uncomfortable.  I do like and need some structure. If it’s a slip dress it should have cups so everything is kept in its place, as well as some leeway around the waist. With the one that I posted , the cups are so low cut (even the SA wa like who knows what they were thinking) that you just need to layer with a sports bra or tank


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> I need to hear this…I got a laparoscopic hysterectomy last week to resolve my fibroid issues and am just trying to be kind to my body and recover. I am a puffy, bloated up mess, but I remind myself that my insides were seriously jostled around and need time, patience and grace.
> 
> My only cream/white bag…a Gucci Britt I bought for $55 and did some work on. Cleaned and did corner repair on both canvas and leather, added a bow. Edge coat needs work and half the inside snap needs replaced but I don’t care so much about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371574
> View attachment 5371575
> View attachment 5371576
> View attachment 5371577


Wow
Hope you feel better soon. Give yourself a few weeks of real rest. Hang with us on the thread 
love your tote!


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Sparkle’s White & Cream Bags

2016:*
These two bags highlight the types of missteps I made shortly before I got earnest about curating my collection to be about me and what I really wanted. 

• Chanel Ivory jumbo single classic flap w/‘08 Bijoux chain (this bag was aka “the cracker”)

This was one of my first Chanel buys and I bought it for _all_ the wrong reasons - I wanted Chanel more than a specific bag, I felt I “should” own a beige bag, I was caught up in the idea of owning a bag with a unique element (Bijoux chain) as a collectible.

I learned: a brand will never make me love the wrong bag and I’m not brand loyal. This shade of yellowy beige is a horror in my closet. And, I’m not a handbag collector - I’m a handbag wearer. So, having something unique in my collection that I don’t particularly want to wear is ridiculous. 


• Badgley Mischka white Saffiano style leather with ghw.

I originally bought it because it was very inexpensive and I wanted a pure white bag (still do).

I learned price should never motivate me to purchase or avoid a bag. As @880 mentioned, a compromise bag never works. And, I will add that an expensive bag well loved and much used is a bargain
	

		
			
		

		
	



*2022*
• Dior Limited Edition Diorama in eggshell calfskin with gold embroidery and ghw.

Everything about this bag makes me happy from being surprised with it by Mr. Sparkle to how gorgeous it is. And, this bag taught me I prefer interesting and unique bags over “classics” and “standards”. IMO, it’s just a little harder finding unique bags that will have staying power from a fashion standpoint and from my eye not tiring of it.


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> chain (this bag was aka “the cracker”)


well said
i know the feeling of having purchased an expensive cracker


----------



## afroken

Sparkletastic said:


> We’re opposites on this one. But, my affinity for pretty designer sunglasses is more than a liking a brand name on my temples.
> 
> I was born with _horrendous_ eyesight from a couple of issues. (couldn’t see where the eye chart was let alone the big E or any other letters.) I wore coke bottle thick glasses and still couldn’t get to 20/20. Lots of cruel kid teasing along the way. Anyway, medical technology advanced over my lifetime. So, after 11 surgeries including having both my retinas “frozen”, a band (buckle) put around one eye and a lens implanted in the other, I now have perfect vision. When the final surgery happened 12 years ago, I was free of glasses and contacts. I vowed I’d always have _whatever_ pretty sunglasses my heart desired. Every time I wear a pair (which is every single day I go outside), it’s me celebrating freedom and my sight.


I’ve been near-sighted for years now and I started off hating glasses when I was in middle to high school. But when I got older, I started to view my glasses as an accessory, like jewelry. Given that I don’t wear makeup, glasses are something that “spices up” my looks. I love deadstock vintage frames, and have a large collection of new and vintage glasses. However, wearing glasses all the time meant that I couldn’t enjoy sunglasses as much (switching between glasses is too much hassle ). I think I only have 2 Ray Ban sunnies (aviators).


dcooney4 said:


> I have been slowly going through my clothes. I gained a bit of weight this past winter and my clothes are quite tight. Have kept everything that is cute and a bit smaller and put it to the side of the closet. Things that are in the size I am now but are not my style are getting donated. Two Shopping bags of tops and sweaters were donated. I always seem to buy bags when I should be buying clothing. My height and long torso make it difficult to find clothing I like. Then I give up and go look at bags. This week I am really trying as my friend wants to go to a couple of nicer places when we travel, so can't just were jeans and a tee shirt. I own evening gowns and jeans and tee-shirts and not much in between. What are your favorite outfits to wear when you travel?


I wear all cotton or linen clothes when traveling, as they are so comfortable. For shoes, if it’s summer, I wear Birkenstock sandals; if it’s winter, then it’s some ankle boots from Ecco or Geox. I always bring my Adidas Ultraboost too. I would bring around 2 bags, all crossbody and have zippers, but try to make sure that one of them is dressier in case I go to a fancier place.


lill_canele said:


> Hmm for traveling for work/medical missions, I honestly love a good backpack. They can be annoying if you’re wearing it because you need to be careful to not hit anyone when you turn. But I have found them to be incredibly sturdy and useful with many compartments.
> 
> If it’s traveling for fun then I do like my crossbody longchamp in nylon. Haven’t pulled it out in a while but I like the convenience of a crossbody, the zip for security, and how understated it is. In a lot of countries I’ve been to, you kind of need to use cash and in some countries the value of their dollar can be quite low so then you’re carrying around a ton of cash, so I’d rather be more understated when out and about. (I also keep my passport in a separate compartment on my person just in case I do get robbed)
> 
> I will not buy D&G, ever since their Chinese advertising campaign, I have lost all interest, if any, in the brand.
> 
> Currently will not buy Alexander Wang, which is a shame because previously I was very interested in buying his clothes (never pulled the trigger because I don’t like buying online and there are no stores near me).


D&G’s Chinese ads was what did it for me too. Previously I’ve already lost interest due to all the bad behaviours, but the Chinese incidents were the nail in the coffin.


ElainePG said:


> This isn't original… I found it on line some time ago. But I thought it was so true, I put it into my journal.
> 
> *After everything we’ve endured — and as the crisis still rages around the world — each of us should cherish the body that got us through it, rather than punish it for failing to fit into last year’s skinny jeans.*


Love this quote. I should tape it to my desk wall to remind myself how far I’ve come since 2 years ago.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I need to hear this…I got a laparoscopic hysterectomy last week to resolve my fibroid issues and am just trying to be kind to my body and recover. I am a puffy, bloated up mess, but I remind myself that my insides were seriously jostled around and need time, patience and grace.
> 
> My only cream/white bag…a Gucci Britt I bought for $55 and did some work on. Cleaned and did corner repair on both canvas and leather, added a bow. Edge coat needs work and half the inside snap needs replaced but I don’t care so much about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371574
> View attachment 5371575
> View attachment 5371576
> View attachment 5371577


Hope you feel better soon @BowieFan1971 

@Katinahat Your grandpa was a lovely man. How blessed you are to have this wonderful soul in your life. May you always find comfort in your memories of him.

—————

I only have one white bag, an old Coach that I bought more than 10 years ago. I used her heavily, and she has been through school, work, job changes, travels, and all other major events in my life during the initial 5 years. After using her nonstop for 5 years, I finally expanded my bag collection and she retired, but will always have a place in my collection 




—————

On a non-bag related note, I want to share that I finally got tickets to Elton John’s farewell concert   His concert was initially scheduled for late March 2020, and I had thought I would never see it after covid happened. But he just announced new dates and I grabbed tickets right after pre-sale opened! Just wanted to share my excitement, I’m all inside.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> Stunning! That leather just GLOWS!
> I always want to support Covid safety for workers. But, if I’m paying for the security of signature required, I need the actual signature of the recipient. When the driver signs themselves and then incorrectly delivers the package or it’s stolen from a doorstep, the recipient has no recourse to say they in actuality didn’t get the item. That’s unacceptable.
> Yes!!! This every day!!
> Oooh! Thanks for the heads up. I checked the thread and that gold is _really_ light. I think it may be too pale for what I want. Hoping I’m wrong!
> You have a super cute shape!  Good find on the pants.
> 
> (I never take my socks off in dressing rooms. People do all kinds it things in there including using them as bathrooms.) I declared independence from all shape gear 2 decades ago. I keep myself as fit as is practical and then wear clothes with the cut and structure to flatter my body.
> 
> I will consider wearing Spanx, girdles, et al when out of shape guys wear shape wear to relieve me of the sight of their man boobs and beer bellies.  I don’t usually get hyped about gender clothing differences but the whole “make yourself miserable to be shaped for others visual pleasure” makes me angry.


I hate shape wear with a passion. I don't like to be uncomfortable. I had bought some for dd's wedding last year but tossed them. I would not have been able to dance all night if I wore them. If someone finds them comfortable or it gives them confidence that is fine.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I hate shape wear with a passion. I don't like to be uncomfortable. I had bought some for dd's wedding last year but tossed them. I would not have been able to dance all night if I wore them. If someone finds them comfortable or it gives them confidence that is fine.


I don’t like it either. If an outfit is cut right for you and is a good fabric, you don’t need it. There are so many different clothing choices out there that you shouldn’t have to alter yourself to find an outfit that works, IT should work with YOU. If it doesn’t, next! I am the master of my wardrobe, not the other way around. I refuse to let clothes that don’t fit me right dictate how I feel about my body. And in my experience, shapewear rarely stays smooth and in place for long, so you are just as self-concious and tugging with it as you would be without it. Like the tube slips that roll or the briefs that ride up and give horrendous VPL or the long line briefs that create thigh bulge or muffin top you never had before.


----------



## essiedub

For grey week ...(which was last week I know)

Dior does some sumptuous greys.  Here is the Dior Delices (2009?) in lambskin, inside and out. It’s the small size and I swapped into it for the weekend. Charlize Theron carried it in the larger size.  On her, so impossibly chic yet casual; so I had to have it also, though admittedly not exuding the same vibe, but whatever.  J’adore Dior!  


	

		
			
		

		
	
And a bag spill for good measure:
baobao for cosmetics
ysl wallet (tom ford era)
h agenda and notebook - thinking of going to larger size for my (ahem) eyesight
oh No .where’s my pencil pouch?!  Erg...


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> I'm sure he meant the car, not you! Aren't eBooks great!!!


Thanks! I think so, too… Mr. PG never says negative things to me.  
And yes, I do seriously love eBooks. I know it's not the same as holding a "square block of mashed tree," but they are so convenient.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> The pie is in my photos. I must have posted and something happened. If you see it elsewhere let me know!
> 
> *Piechart: *total year’s carries.
> 
> View attachment 5370226
> 
> *March Stats*
> Bags in/out - _0 (returning instantly doesn’t count right?) _
> Clothes in/out - _1 pair of jeans in bigger size, different style_
> Shoes in/out - _1 pair trainers in maroon_
> Bags carried - _8 (totalling 32 carries). Black Alexa Icon and Bays Tote for work at 10 each helping with cpw.  _
> 
> *Goals:*
> 1. Selfcare - _new therapist (too soon to tell success) working on schema (10page questionnaire). Need to increase yoga, running and return to journaling. Plus that diet needs work! _
> 2. Finding joy in little things. _Shopping trip with DD2, Party with colleagues. Carrying Mini Alexa. Booking summer family city break to Nice. _
> 3. Work life balance. _Need to focus on this one but 2 weeks off work very soon! _


I'm always so impressed by your pie charts, @Katinahat . A picture is worth a thousand words!

Your goals are fabulous. I hope the new therapist works out for you. It's so difficult to make a switch like that.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> I hate shape wear with a passion. I don't like to be uncomfortable. I had bought some for dd's wedding last year but tossed them. I would not have been able to dance all night if I wore them. If someone finds them comfortable or it gives them confidence that is fine.


Agree with you and @Sparkletastic Also Doesn’t shapewear give the wearer muffin top which defeats the purpose?

@afroken , I would LOVE to see your collection of vintage dead stock frames pls

@essiedub , @cowgirlsboots , love your whites 

@dcooney4 , I meant to add in my post above that @Antonia in the ootd thread creates really amazing combos and silhouette with her clothing choices, including cargo pants and jeans , so I find her pics really inspirational


----------



## ElainePG

Sparkletastic said:


> Since my surgery, I’ve become a meditation “addict”. I went from thinking it was silliness to truly valuing it’s impact.
> LOL! We share this addiction too!  Let me draw you further into the darkness with wordle _unlimited_! https://wordplay.com/unlimited


Glad that meditation is useful for you. My experience was exactly the same.

I just went to the _Wordle Unlimited_ site. Uh-oh…


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I hadn't, but I just did! I got my first one in 4 tries!


Well done!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I don’t have any white bags to post so am just enjoying everyone else’s. Still dreaming of that white Gucci Marmont Camera bag one day.
> 
> Sticking to last week’s grey theme…
> 
> I went into town with the DDs this morning to take our dresses to the tailor for alterations. The wedding is just in two weeks now. I was tempted to this pair of Blowfish grey canvas trainers which I think work perfectly with my new straight jeans (rather than skinny) and Mini Alexa. Just need some more sunshine, it’s trying hard but not warm yet!
> View attachment 5371276


Your hot pink Mini Alexa looks so perfect against denim!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I need to hear this…I got a laparoscopic hysterectomy last week to resolve my fibroid issues and am just trying to be kind to my body and recover. I am a puffy, bloated up mess, but I remind myself that my insides were seriously jostled around and need time, patience and grace.
> 
> My only cream/white bag…a Gucci Britt I bought for $55 and did some work on. Cleaned and did corner repair on both canvas and leather, added a bow. Edge coat needs work and half the inside snap needs replaced but I don’t care so much about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371574
> View attachment 5371575
> View attachment 5371576
> View attachment 5371577



Wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I need to hear this…I got a laparoscopic hysterectomy last week to resolve my fibroid issues and am just trying to be kind to my body and recover. I am a puffy, bloated up mess, but I remind myself that my insides were seriously jostled around and need time, patience and grace.
> 
> My only cream/white bag…a Gucci Britt I bought for $55 and did some work on. Cleaned and did corner repair on both canvas and leather, added a bow. Edge coat needs work and half the inside snap needs replaced but I don’t care so much about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371574
> View attachment 5371575
> View attachment 5371576
> View attachment 5371577


Time, patience, and grace are good words. Especially *time*. All that jostling does indeed time to sort itself out. 

Having gone through this particular procedure (though mine was an open surgery, not laparoscopic), I can tell you that it doesn't help to rush yourself. Pampering is the way to go. I'm sure you have rituals that you find relaxing, and this is the time to treat yourself.

Wishing you all the best, dear.


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> I’ve been near-sighted for years now and I started off hating glasses when I was in middle to high school. But when I got older, I started to view my glasses as an accessory, like jewelry. Given that I don’t wear makeup, glasses are something that “spices up” my looks. I love deadstock vintage frames, and have a large collection of new and vintage glasses. However, wearing glasses all the time meant that I couldn’t enjoy sunglasses as much (switching between glasses is too much hassle ). I think I only have 2 Ray Ban sunnies (aviators).
> 
> I wear all cotton or linen clothes when traveling, as they are so comfortable. For shoes, if it’s summer, I wear Birkenstock sandals; if it’s winter, then it’s some ankle boots from Ecco or Geox. I always bring my Adidas Ultraboost too. I would bring around 2 bags, all crossbody and have zippers, but try to make sure that one of them is dressier in case I go to a fancier place.
> 
> D&G’s Chinese ads was what did it for me too. Previously I’ve already lost interest due to all the bad behaviours, but the Chinese incidents were the nail in the coffin.
> 
> Love this quote. I should tape it to my desk wall to remind myself how far I’ve come since 2 years ago.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon @BowieFan1971
> 
> @Katinahat Your grandpa was a lovely man. How blessed you are to have this wonderful soul in your life. May you always find comfort in your memories of him.
> 
> —————
> 
> I only have one white bag, an old Coach that I bought more than 10 years ago. I used her heavily, and she has been through school, work, job changes, travels, and all other major events in my life during the initial 5 years. After using her nonstop for 5 years, I finally expanded my bag collection and she retired, but will always have a place in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5371901
> 
> 
> —————
> 
> On a non-bag related note, I want to share that I finally got tickets to Elton John’s farewell concert   His concert was initially scheduled for late March 2020, and I had thought I would never see it after covid happened. But he just announced new dates and I grabbed tickets right after pre-sale opened! Just wanted to share my excitement, I’m all inside.



Which bag will you take to see Elton


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> I need to hear this…I got a laparoscopic hysterectomy last week to resolve my fibroid issues and am just trying to be kind to my body and recover. I am a puffy, bloated up mess, but I remind myself that my insides were seriously jostled around and need time, patience and grace.


Wishing you a speedy recovery. Give it time, take baby steps, and you will soon be feeling better.



Jereni said:


> My white and cream bags
> 
> Coach Willis 18 in chalk. First Willis and still sparks joy when I wear it. Feels so crisp against many of my more colorful outfits.
> View attachment 5371561
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Fleming quilted bucket. Really like this shape and size… they have it in a nice yellow and I’m considering getting that since I’m in the mood for a summery yellow bag.
> 
> View attachment 5371562


I love Coach's chalk color.  I have a little purse with a flower turnlock in chalk and it's a bit small for me so I am giving it to my little niece when I see her perhaps later this year.  Very pretty white purses!


Sparkletastic said:


> Stunning! That leather just GLOWS!


Thank you!
I may have said this before, but your Diorama is just gorgeous and the beautiful embroidery makes it so special.  Such a stunning bag!

---

Other than the chalk Coach mentioned above, I don't really have any white bags.  The closest to white might be my Henri Bendel in Safari color (it's really taupe, but looks cream in pictures) so I will probably post a pic of that one sometime soon.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@Katinahat, here are the pics of the Miss Dior bag interior.  These are not the best pics since we've been having a string of cloudy days here, but it does show the pink interior.


----------



## dcooney4

I don’t own any white or cream bags. So I am off the hook this week.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

@Sparkletastic , I haven't accomplished a blessed thing ALL DAY!!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Great suggestions! I am trying to focus a little less on bags and finally get some clothing.I picked these up on Wednesday still super casual. I didn’t want to take my socks off in the dressing room. I like the idea of a real cargo pant , jacket , and slip dress. I picked up a funky dress yesterday that dh liked , but it is not very versatile.
> 
> View attachment 5371393


You look great in these, great style on you, but I will never take my socks off in a fitting room again!!


Jereni said:


> My white and cream bags
> 
> Coach Willis 18 in chalk. First Willis and still sparks joy when I wear it. Feels so crisp against many of my more colorful outfits.
> View attachment 5371561
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Fleming quilted bucket. Really like this shape and size… they have it in a nice yellow and I’m considering getting that since I’m in the mood for a summery yellow bag.
> 
> View attachment 5371562


Both gorgeous, can’t decide which I prefer!


whateve said:


> I have the same two white bags I had last year. I've had both since 2014. Both are Coach. The clutch is saffiano. I've never had any problem with stains or color transfer on the pebbled white leather bag.
> 
> View attachment 5371567
> View attachment 5371568


You have an incredible Coach collection and I love the contrasting in this one! 





BowieFan1971 said:


> I need to hear this…I got a laparoscopic hysterectomy last week to resolve my fibroid issues and am just trying to be kind to my body and recover. I am a puffy, bloated up mess, but I remind myself that my insides were seriously jostled around and need time, patience and grace.
> 
> My only cream/white bag…a Gucci Britt I bought for $55 and did some work on. Cleaned and did corner repair on both canvas and leather, added a bow. Edge coat needs work and half the inside snap needs replaced but I don’t care so much about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371574
> View attachment 5371575
> View attachment 5371576
> View attachment 5371577


I’m sorry to hear what you’ve been through and hope you have a swift recovery. Great bag mending btw!


cowgirlsboots said:


> It makes me so sad to hear you have to stay away from your parents to protect yourself from getting uncalled for comments from your M. I mean it´s you, the daughter.
> My Dad used to be the king of uncalled for comments and made me feel bad very often. After he passed one of his friends told me how proud my Dad had been of me and how much he spoke lovingly of me- this was so new and amazing to hear for me. I mean he must have loved me.


I think I need to remember this before it is too late. I’ve had the odd inclination that my M is like this talking about me to others. I need to remember that it’s the way she was brought up and she doesn’t really know differently. There is definitely love there but also complication.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Not a white bag...
> ... but my latest aquisition that arrived yesterday. It´s a teeny tiny Roberta di Camerino bagonghi dupe, but clearly true vintage and very nice quality.
> 
> View attachment 5371624


I love this! The stripes are great!


cowgirlsboots said:


> I love the idea of slip dresses, but they seem to go against my bodytype by accentuating each and every of my lumps and bumps... I´d need a shapedress underneath or some other kind of heavy Spanx which instantly causes discomfort.


I hate Spanx! I love fit and flare dresses - no need for Spanx! I once tried a body con dress with Spanx under. I could feel it riding up whenever I walked. It ended up bunching up around my waist with nothing smoothing my thighs and I had my friends (colleagues who are definitely friends) in hysterics at a smart work function as I described trying to get it back into place from one of the powder room cubicles!! Never again! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Why do parents do that? Being the most critical person in your life isn’t beneficial for you or your relationship with them. Why should you have to find out they loved you or were proud of you from a stranger after it is too late to tell you themselves?!?


This is so true! It’s a shame relationships are so complicated.


880 said:


> WHHATTT
> 
> Agree 100%
> i don’t believe in any underpining or clothing that is uncomfortable.  I do like and need some structure. If it’s a slip dress it should have cups so everything is kept in its place, as well as some leeway around the waist. With the one that I posted , the cups are so low cut (even the SA wa like who knows what they were thinking) that you just need to layer with a sports bra or tank


That’s a great suggestion! 





Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s White & Cream Bags
> 
> 2016:*
> These two bags highlight the types of missteps I made shortly before I got earnest about curating my collection to be about me and what I really wanted.
> 
> • Chanel Ivory jumbo single classic flap w/‘08 Bijoux chain (this bag was aka “the cracker”)
> 
> This was one of my first Chanel buys and I bought it for _all_ the wrong reasons - I wanted Chanel more than a specific bag, I felt I “should” own a beige bag, I was caught up in the idea of owning a bag with a unique element (Bijoux chain) as a collectible.
> 
> I learned: a brand will never make me love the wrong bag and I’m not brand loyal. This shade of yellowy beige is a horror in my closet. And, I’m not a handbag collector - I’m a handbag wearer. So, having something unique in my collection that I don’t particularly want to wear is ridiculous.
> View attachment 5371766
> 
> • Badgley Mischka white Saffiano style leather with ghw.
> 
> I originally bought it because it was very inexpensive and I wanted a pure white bag (still do).
> 
> I learned price should never motivate me to purchase or avoid a bag. As @880 mentioned, a compromise bag never works. And, I will add that an expensive bag well loved and much used is a bargain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371765
> 
> *2022*
> • Dior Limited Edition Diorama in eggshell calfskin with gold embroidery and ghw.
> 
> Everything about this bag makes me happy from being surprised with it by Mr. Sparkle to how gorgeous it is. And, this bag taught me I prefer interesting and unique bags over “classics” and “standards”. IMO, it’s just a little harder finding unique bags that will have staying power from a fashion standpoint and from my eye not tiring of it.
> View attachment 5371767


I’m learning such a lot from your wonderful knowledge. The Chanel looks stunning but I hear why it didn’t work for you and I’m glad you found better options.


afroken said:


> I’ve been near-sighted for years now and I started off hating glasses when I was in middle to high school. But when I got older, I started to view my glasses as an accessory, like jewelry. Given that I don’t wear makeup, glasses are something that “spices up” my looks. I love deadstock vintage frames, and have a large collection of new and vintage glasses. However, wearing glasses all the time meant that I couldn’t enjoy sunglasses as much (switching between glasses is too much hassle ). I think I only have 2 Ray Ban sunnies (aviators).
> 
> I wear all cotton or linen clothes when traveling, as they are so comfortable. For shoes, if it’s summer, I wear Birkenstock sandals; if it’s winter, then it’s some ankle boots from Ecco or Geox. I always bring my Adidas Ultraboost too. I would bring around 2 bags, all crossbody and have zippers, but try to make sure that one of them is dressier in case I go to a fancier place.
> 
> D&G’s Chinese ads was what did it for me too. Previously I’ve already lost interest due to all the bad behaviours, but the Chinese incidents were the nail in the coffin.
> 
> Love this quote. I should tape it to my desk wall to remind myself how far I’ve come since 2 years ago.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon @BowieFan1971
> 
> @Katinahat Your grandpa was a lovely man. How blessed you are to have this wonderful soul in your life. May you always find comfort in your memories of him.
> 
> —————
> 
> I only have one white bag, an old Coach that I bought more than 10 years ago. I used her heavily, and she has been through school, work, job changes, travels, and all other major events in my life during the initial 5 years. After using her nonstop for 5 years, I finally expanded my bag collection and she retired, but will always have a place in my collection
> 
> View attachment 5371901
> 
> 
> —————
> 
> On a non-bag related note, I want to share that I finally got tickets to Elton John’s farewell concert   His concert was initially scheduled for late March 2020, and I had thought I would never see it after covid happened. But he just announced new dates and I grabbed tickets right after pre-sale opened! Just wanted to share my excitement, I’m all inside.


Lovely white bags! I also enjoyed reading about your travel style. I’m glad I shared about my grandpa as it’s good to realise what a kind man he was and see his influence on my Dad.


ElainePG said:


> I'm always so impressed by your pie charts, @Katinahat . A picture is worth a thousand words!
> 
> Your goals are fabulous. I hope the new therapist works out for you. It's so difficult to make a switch like that.


Thanks @ElainePG , both for your kind words about my pie chart and also about my selfcare. It is a difficult switch and I’m a bit lost with my past therapist but hopefully the relationship will build.


ElainePG said:


> Your hot pink Mini Alexa looks so perfect against denim!


Glad you like it. It pops doesn’t it!


papertiger said:


> Which bag will you take to see Elton


Great question!


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, here are the pics of the Miss Dior bag interior.  These are not the best pics since we've been having a string of cloudy days here, but it does show the pink interior.
> View attachment 5372212
> View attachment 5372213


Thanks so much for taking the time to photograph and share this. I really appreciate it. It’s simply beautiful! What a lovely combination of colours. I always think that it’s these additional touches that make a good bag a truly incredible bag! The pink is a hidden flash of joy inside. No wonder you love this bag so much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> love your latest acquisition and my family is like that too. They cannot help it, so after years of aggravation, I try not to take it personally



Thank-you @880 !
Over the years I learned not to take many things my Dad said or did or made my Mum say or do personally. My Dad was a control freak. He didn´t show love except for with money. 
Many things I only understood after my parents had passed. 



Sparkletastic said:


> I declared independence from all shape gear 2 decades ago. I keep myself as fit as is practical and then wear clothes with the cut and structure to flatter my body.
> 
> I will consider wearing Spanx, girdles, et al when out of shape guys wear shape wear to relieve me of the sight of their man boobs and beer bellies.  I don’t usually get hyped about gender clothing differences but the whole “make yourself miserable to be shaped for others visual pleasure” makes me angry.



When I wear shapewear I do it for myself- like wearing heels. Some outfits simply require a very smooth body cinched in or padded out in the right places- yes, they are the kind that does not necessarily flatters my natural body... but suits me well with a little bit of help. This is for my own visual pleasure. I very well know that others are very likely to still perceive me as chubby... But when I feel good and like what I see their opinion does not matter anymore.
Over time I´ve found pieces of shapewear that do not climb, roll or produce muffin tops. One cheap shapedress with a built in bra from H&M is my absolute favourite. 

Slip dresses- especially the gorgeous silk bias cut versions and my body do not work well together. My replacement are black jersey dresses with draping in the right places- a little 80ies style.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> @Katinahat , since you're the Mulberry expert, do you happen to know how much the mini Alexa weighs? I finally had to release my full-sized Alexa last year because of the weight, but now I'm tempted by the mini size.
> 
> Unfortunately there isn't a boutique near me, though the site does have a good return policy. But if it's a heavy bag, then that's that.


So I’ve spent some time weighing bags this evening to get a better answer. I used a travel luggage scales we have which is quite accurate.

Chestnut Regular Alexa and Black Icon Regular Alexa both came in at 1kg 150g. Mini Alexa came in at 600g with the strap attached and 500g without it. I figured if carrying it by the strap then the weight of that isn’t all pulling but I’m not sure. Either way it’s about half the weight. My Coach Mercer Satchel is similar in size to the regular Alexa and weighed in at 800g. I think it’s the thicker leather of the Mulberry that is weighty.

The mini also holds quite a bit less. Sufficient for my weekend needs but not for work. However, that makes a difference for not being able to overfill it and make it too heavy.

I hope that helps! Good luck deciding.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I have a good recovery buddy…meet Spencer aka Moopy Face. We rescued him in February. He is a 2 year Boxer/Pit mix…a sweetheart who loves his people and we love him right back. His ambition, as you can see in pic 2, is to be a lap dog, but he only half succeeds…


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> View attachment 5372234
> 
> 
> @Sparkletastic , I haven't accomplished a blessed thing ALL DAY!!!!!



Me neither! 

I talked to a friend on the phone, does that count?


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have a good recovery buddy…meet Spencer aka Moopy Face. We rescued him in February. He is a 2 year Boxer/Pit mix…a sweetheart who loves his people and we love him right back. His ambition, as you can see in pic 2, is to be a lap dog, but he only half succeeds…
> View attachment 5372278
> View attachment 5372282
> View attachment 5372283



I just want to give 'Moopy Face' Spencer a great BIG hug  

At least you won't be short of smiles as you're recovering


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I think I need to remember this before it is too late. I’ve had the odd inclination that my M is like this talking about me to others. I need to remember that it’s the way she was brought up and she doesn’t really know differently. There is definitely love there but also complicatio



My heart goes out to you! 



Katinahat said:


> I hate Spanx! I love fit and flare dresses - no need for Spanx! I once tried a body con dress with Spanx under. I could feel it riding up whenever I walked. It ended up bunching up around my waist with nothing smoothing my thighs and I had my friends (colleagues who are definitely friends) in hysterics at a smart work function as I described trying to get it back into place from one of the powder room cubicles!! Never again!


Haha... what an awful and awfully funny situation at the same time! I feel for you! Fancy a laugh? Picture me at an English Steam Rally in a me-made 50ies dress with a double layered bigger than circle skirt consisting of roughly 10 meters of flimsy white fabric and underneath a slipdress (very thankful for this for decency!) to control my waist and 3 huge petticoats layered on top of each other. Now to face the task of using one of these plastic toilet cabins...  go in backwards, glance around whether anybody is watching, pull the bulk of my skirts and petticoats up to my neck before even closing the door, keeping it afloat, always frightened of anything touching the nasty surfaces inside the loo and then afterwards emerging the plastic box and having to fluff up all my layers...  I love the dress, I felt stunning wearing it, but it certainly was made for a time when restrooms were roomier...

Fit and flare dresses are great! It´s all about proportion!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have a good recovery buddy…meet Spencer aka Moopy Face. We rescued him in February. He is a 2 year Boxer/Pit mix…a sweetheart who loves his people and we love him right back. His ambition, as you can see in pic 2, is to be a lap dog, but he only half succeeds…
> View attachment 5372278
> View attachment 5372282
> View attachment 5372283
> View attachment 5372284


He has beautiful markings. What a cutie.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have a good recovery buddy…meet Spencer aka Moopy Face. We rescued him in February. He is a 2 year Boxer/Pit mix…a sweetheart who loves his people and we love him right back. His ambition, as you can see in pic 2, is to be a lap dog, but he only half succeeds…
> View attachment 5372278
> View attachment 5372282
> View attachment 5372283
> View attachment 5372284



Yay puppy


----------



## DME

880 said:


> love your latest acquisition and my family is like that too. They cannot help it, so after years of aggravation, I try not to take it personally
> 
> @BowieFan1971, sending healthy healing vibes. Agree with @DME ‘s advice. I had a regular hysterectomy ; the size of my fibroid preclude laproscopic, but my gyn surgeon was a genius. I have to say the hysterectomy (I still have ovaries) was the best thing I ever did and I wish I had done it sooner. Walking is really important in recovery. so is drinking a lot of water. By the way, I found that reading a popular website on the subject really caused me unnecessary stress



+1 on this being the best thing I ever did and on wishing I had done it sooner. (I still have my ovaries, too; a large fibroid was the reason for my surgery.) I also agree that walking is very important; it was a crucial part of my recovery. I couldn’t walk as fast as usual, but just getting up and moving made me feel so much better. Listen to your body, not your mind. Your body will tell you what’s good and when you need to take a pause.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have a good recovery buddy…meet Spencer aka Moopy Face. We rescued him in February. He is a 2 year Boxer/Pit mix…a sweetheart who loves his people and we love him right back. His ambition, as you can see in pic 2, is to be a lap dog, but he only half succeeds…
> View attachment 5372278
> View attachment 5372282
> View attachment 5372283
> View attachment 5372284


How cute! My Golden Retriever wanted to be a lap dog too. When he sat on my lap, I couldn't see over his head.


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> +1 on this being the best thing I ever did and on wishing I had done it sooner. (I still have my ovaries, too; a large fibroid was the reason for my surgery.) I also agree that walking is very important; it was a crucial part of my recovery. I couldn’t walk as fast as usual, but just getting up and moving made me feel so much better. Listen to your body, not your mind. Your body will tell you what’s good and when you need to take a pause.


I am moving around, around the house and up and down stairs but taking naps. Kept my ovaries, but the rest had to go…calcifed tumor the size of a softball and another that was an inch. I am off all pain meds since this morning after weaning off morphine on Saturday. Doing okay. The digestive issues are the part I am having the most trouble/discomfort  with and that is with not having an appetite. Once I can get over that stuff, I know i will be generally fine but tired, which sounds good to me.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have a good recovery buddy…meet Spencer aka Moopy Face. We rescued him in February. He is a 2 year Boxer/Pit mix…a sweetheart who loves his people and we love him right back. His ambition, as you can see in pic 2, is to be a lap dog, but he only half succeeds…
> View attachment 5372278
> View attachment 5372282
> View attachment 5372283
> View attachment 5372284


  Hi, Spencer! Aren't you just the most handsome pup! Such a sweet face!



whateve said:


> How cute! My Golden Retriever wanted to be a lap dog too. When he sat on my lap, I couldn't see over his head.


We had Saint Bernards think they were lap dogs!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Add me to the group that had fibroids.   I have been surprised at how many people here have said they had the same thing. 

Mine were super huge and should have been removed through abdominal surgery.  I ended up having the surgery on an emergency basis.   The bleeding emergency happened when my doctor was in Hawaii on his honeymoon, so it was performed by the doctor who was on call for him.  The stand in did not know how bad the fibroids were and did the procedure vaginally.  Afterwards he said it was the most difficult surgery he had ever done.  I felt lucky about the timing because I did not want abdominal.   In spite of how challenging the surgery was for him, it turned out not to be bad for me.  I was back at work in a week. And like others have said, the surgery was a really good thing for me.  If I had known how great it would be and how problem free, I would have done it much sooner.   Bye bye and good riddance to those periods.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s White & Cream Bags
> 
> 2016:*
> These two bags highlight the types of missteps I made shortly before I got earnest about curating my collection to be about me and what I really wanted.
> 
> • Chanel Ivory jumbo single classic flap w/‘08 Bijoux chain (this bag was aka “the cracker”)
> 
> This was one of my first Chanel buys and I bought it for _all_ the wrong reasons - I wanted Chanel more than a specific bag, I felt I “should” own a beige bag, I was caught up in the idea of owning a bag with a unique element (Bijoux chain) as a collectible.
> 
> I learned: a brand will never make me love the wrong bag and I’m not brand loyal. This shade of yellowy beige is a horror in my closet. And, I’m not a handbag collector - I’m a handbag wearer. So, having something unique in my collection that I don’t particularly want to wear is ridiculous.
> View attachment 5371766
> 
> • Badgley Mischka white Saffiano style leather with ghw.
> 
> I originally bought it because it was very inexpensive and I wanted a pure white bag (still do).
> 
> I learned price should never motivate me to purchase or avoid a bag. As @880 mentioned, a compromise bag never works. And, I will add that an expensive bag well loved and much used is a bargain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371765
> 
> *2022*
> • Dior Limited Edition Diorama in eggshell calfskin with gold embroidery and ghw.
> 
> Everything about this bag makes me happy from being surprised with it by Mr. Sparkle to how gorgeous it is. And, this bag taught me I prefer interesting and unique bags over “classics” and “standards”. IMO, it’s just a little harder finding unique bags that will have staying power from a fashion standpoint and from my eye not tiring of it.
> View attachment 5371767


Really appreciate all the wisdom you share.   I figure mistakes are learning experiences.   It is cool that you have found unique bags to be your thing.



ElainePG said:


> Thanks! I think so, too… Mr. PG never says negative things to me.


Mr. PG sounds like a keeper to me.



cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @880 !
> I very well know that others are very likely to still perceive me as chubby... But when I feel good and like what I see their opinion does not matter anymore.



That is an enlightened place to be.  Good for you.




BowieFan1971 said:


> I have a good recovery buddy…meet Spencer aka Moopy Face. We rescued him in February. He is a 2 year Boxer/Pit mix…a sweetheart who loves his people and we love him right back. His ambition, as you can see in pic 2, is to be a lap dog, but he only half succeeds…
> View attachment 5372278
> View attachment 5372282
> View attachment 5372283
> View attachment 5372284



What an awesome dog.   Glad you have such a great companion in your recovery.  Heck, I would take a sick day just to hang out with him.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, here are the pics of the Miss Dior bag interior.  These are not the best pics since we've been having a string of cloudy days here, but it does show the pink interior.
> View attachment 5372212
> View attachment 5372213


Everyone on tPF within shouting distance of me knows my favorite bags are Miss Dior Sliding Chain! And, you’re feeding my preloved addiction by making me want to hunt this pretty baby down. There is no prettier color combo than pink / grey or pink / silver!!!  


ElainePG said:


> View attachment 5372234
> 
> 
> @Sparkletastic , I haven't accomplished a blessed thing ALL DAY!!!!!


Happy to enable you. Wordle addiction loves company.  


BowieFan1971 said:


> I am moving around, around the house and up and down stairs but taking naps. Kept my ovaries, but the rest had to go…calcifed tumor the size of a softball and another that was an inch. I am off all pain meds since this morning after weaning off morphine on Saturday. Doing okay. The digestive issues are the part I am having the most trouble/discomfort  with and that is with not having an appetite. Once I can get over that stuff, I know i will be generally fine but tired, which sounds good to me.


You are not alone. I also had a partial hysterectomy (kept my ovaries and cervix) due to fibroids. I’m honestly surprised so many of us have. I also feel the same as others have said - had I known how wonderful it was after, I would have done it a decade earlier! So, you have much good to look forward to. 

Listen to your body. This is only for a short season.

Also, I found this website helpful from an info and sisterhood standpoint. I could ask the silliest or smallest question (pre and post surgery) and get good feedback from others who had been there. HTH!








						Hysterectomy Support Forum | Hysterectomy Support Group
					

Hysterectomy support & information from HysterSisters - diagnosis, preparing for surgery, recovery and beyond.




					www.hystersisters.com


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve finally been getting out a little bit after 2 years of quarantine and surgery recovery. So far, it’s only 4 days in to the month and I’ve worn 4 bags. Yay!  Even better is the fact that two of the bags are on my target list for more usage - yellow Miss Dior and black Chanel sf jumbo.

But, I’m stuck at 8.5 lbs post surgery weight to lose that isn’t budging. It’s just enough weight that the fit of my clothes is a little off and I can’t buy anything new. I’ve told my self to just try to lose a lb a week and it will be gone in a couple months. But… ugh!!!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> In spite of how challenging the surgery was for him, it turned out not to be bad for me. I was back at work in a week


I am so glad that the vaginal surgery went well for you! Wow! My recovery was relatively easy for me too which was why the website where women post on this procedure did nothing but frighten me. I had abdominal (they took out everything but ovaries) like I think @DME did.  I have a five inch abdominal incision my very gifted Gyn surgeon tucked into my bikini line, no keloid scarring (Kenalog injection at the time). I was able to walk almost immediately starting from the night I spent in the hospital. One of the spherical fibroid diameters was the length of a Bic pen. I only know this bc she took a pic  with a Bic pen for. Adjacent comparison. I had switched gyn after twenty plus years to my Gyn, who, along with her daughter were both Gyn surgeons. I was so grateful. I was so ticked off that my former Gyn, made it sound like something horrible to put off as long as possible, and who didn’t encourage me to have it done sooner.

incidentally, I read reviews of my GYN before I made the switch. She received terrible reviews from some patients bc she ended up being late to their routine appts due to surgical delays. This even though it was made clear from the onset that her priority was surgical. I figured this would not ever be something I would be angry about (once when I arrived for an appt, she was delayed,  and it turned out, the apologetic staff had tried to contact me before I had left for the appt) 



Sparkletastic said:


> I’m stuck at 8.5 lbs post surgery weight to lose that isn’t budging. It’s just enough weight that the fit of my clothes is a little off and I can’t buy anything new


This is already such an amazing achievement! Be proud of yourself. And if the weight takes a little bit longer, it’s more likely to stay off. You can take the time to ponder the perfect new thing you will buy as a reward for the next milestone  It is amazing  that you can get out and carry your bags

That’s the website that scared me pre surgery, so much so my Gyn was like, don’t go on line anymore  one persons meat is another’s poison


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have a good recovery buddy…meet Spencer aka Moopy Face. We rescued him in February. He is a 2 year Boxer/Pit mix…a sweetheart who loves his people and we love him right back. His ambition, as you can see in pic 2, is to be a lap dog, but he only half succeeds…
> View attachment 5372278
> View attachment 5372282
> View attachment 5372283
> View attachment 5372284


He is so cute! It’s a black Labrador here who thinks she’s a lap dog. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> My heart goes out to you!
> 
> 
> Haha... what an awful and awfully funny situation at the same time! I feel for you! Fancy a laugh? Picture me at an English Steam Rally in a me-made 50ies dress with a double layered bigger than circle skirt consisting of roughly 10 meters of flimsy white fabric and underneath a slipdress (very thankful for this for decency!) to control my waist and 3 huge petticoats layered on top of each other. Now to face the task of using one of these plastic toilet cabins...  go in backwards, glance around whether anybody is watching, pull the bulk of my skirts and petticoats up to my neck before even closing the door, keeping it afloat, always frightened of anything touching the nasty surfaces inside the loo and then afterwards emerging the plastic box and having to fluff up all my layers...  I love the dress, I felt stunning wearing it, but it certainly was made for a time when restrooms were roomier...
> 
> Fit and flare dresses are great! It´s all about proportion!


This is so funny (not got you but the way you tell it!). It brings back memories of my wedding dress. It had loads of net petticoat under the skirt, a full but long and sleek skirt with a tiny waisted fitted top. Fit and flare but maxi length. My bridesmaids had to help me lots that day! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve finally been getting out a little bit after 2 years of quarantine and surgery recovery. So far, it’s only 4 days in to the month and I’ve worn 4 bags. Yay!  Even better is the fact that two of the bags are on my target list for more usage - yellow Miss Dior and black Chanel sf jumbo.
> 
> But, I’m stuck at 8.5 lbs post surgery weight to lose that isn’t budging. It’s just enough weight that the fit of my clothes is a little off and I can’t buy anything new. I’ve told my self to just try to lose a lb a week and it will be gone in a couple months. But… ugh!!!


You are doing so well! What’s working for you? Are you being strict with your diet?


----------



## Katinahat

Wow! So many of you have had issues with fibroids and hysterectomy! I guess it’s our age. 

I’ve not had that surgery. However, in Oct 2020, I finally got round to going to the GP about heavy and erratic bleeding. 3months, 2 scans and 3 blood test later they were telling me “hmm, borderline cancerous”. I was finally sent to an expert. I didn’t know but he was to take a biopsy. As well as having complex PTSD, very badly triggered at this point, I also have post birth PTSD, much easier to control but not in this situation. A month later the dr phoned me to say the biopsy was fine. What a relief, but THE NEXT DAY I got a letter to say the biopsy was inconclusive and that I needed another more invasive procedure. 4 months in at this point. It was like some horrific joke. At this point I was really unwell. The combination of the complex PTSD and the possibility of having cancer was too much to cope with.

I went to another GP, about the 4th and finally found a great dr. He signed me off work, helped me with sleep and made a referral to get the procedure done under general anaesthetic. Roll on another month and I got a letter saying the wait would be well over a year! Finally, DH said to go private and the lovely GP sorted it all. Another month later, the procedure was carried out under a general, results were negative, coil inserted and the bleeding gone! It should not take 6 months of being told I might have cancer to get the all clear and was a good thing it was negative or I’d have been in a much worse position for treatment. All in all it’s no wonder I went a bit crazy! So while I can’t relate to the healing from the procedure many of you have had, I can emotionally.

Sending virtual healing hugs to everyone who needs them!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Wow! So many of you have had issues with fibroids and hysterectomy! I guess it’s our age.
> 
> I’ve not had that surgery. However, in Oct 2020, I finally got round to going to the GP about heavy and erratic bleeding. 3months, 2 scans and 3 blood test later they were telling me “hmm, borderline cancerous”. I was finally sent to an expert. I didn’t know but he was to take a biopsy. As well as having complex PTSD, very badly triggered at this point, I also have post birth PTSD, much easier to control but not in this situation. A month later the dr phoned me to say the biopsy was fine. What a relief, but THE NEXT DAY I got a letter to say the biopsy was inconclusive and that I needed another more invasive procedure. 4 months in at this point. It was like some horrific joke. At this point I was really unwell. The combination of the complex PTSD and the possibility of having cancer was too much to cope with.
> 
> I went to another GP, about the 4th and finally found a great dr. He signed me off work, helped me with sleep and made a referral to get the procedure done under general anaesthetic. Roll on another month and I got a letter saying the wait would be well over a year! Finally, DH said to go private and the lovely GP sorted it all. Another month later, the procedure was carried out under a general, results were negative, coil inserted and the bleeding gone! It should not take 6 months of being told I might have cancer to get the all clear and was a good thing it was negative or I’d have been in a much worse position for treatment. All in all it’s no wonder I went a bit crazy! So while I can’t relate to the healing from the procedure many of you have had, I can emotionally.
> 
> Sending virtual healing hugs to everyone who needs them!


What a horrible experience! I've been complaining for years about the doctor who went away for the weekend without giving me my promised biopsy results. I only had to wait 3 days. What you went through is unbelievable.

I haven't had that surgery either.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Add me to the group that had fibroids.   I have been surprised at how many people here have said they had the same thing.
> 
> Mine were super huge and should have been removed through abdominal surgery.  I ended up having the surgery on an emergency basis.   The bleeding emergency happened when my doctor was in Hawaii on his honeymoon, so it was performed by the doctor who was on call for him.  The stand in did not know how bad the fibroids were and did the procedure vaginally.  Afterwards he said it was the most difficult surgery he had ever done.  I felt lucky about the timing because I did not want abdominal.   In spite of how challenging the surgery was for him, it turned out not to be bad for me.  I was back at work in a week. And like others have said, the surgery was a really good thing for me.  If I had known how great it would be and how problem free, I would have done it much sooner.   Bye bye and good riddance to those periods.


From what I read, that surgeon performed a minor miracle. How fortunate you ended up in the hands of someone that talented and I am glad you were able to recover so quickly.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve finally been getting out a little bit after 2 years of quarantine and surgery recovery. So far, it’s only 4 days in to the month and I’ve worn 4 bags. Yay!  Even better is the fact that two of the bags are on my target list for more usage - yellow Miss Dior and black Chanel sf jumbo.
> 
> But, I’m stuck at 8.5 lbs post surgery weight to lose that isn’t budging. It’s just enough weight that the fit of my clothes is a little off and I can’t buy anything new. I’ve told my self to just try to lose a lb a week and it will be gone in a couple months. But… ugh!!!


You’ll get there.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Wow! So many of you have had issues with fibroids and hysterectomy! I guess it’s our age.
> 
> I’ve not had that surgery. However, in Oct 2020, I finally got round to going to the GP about heavy and erratic bleeding. 3months, 2 scans and 3 blood test later they were telling me “hmm, borderline cancerous”. I was finally sent to an expert. I didn’t know but he was to take a biopsy. As well as having complex PTSD, very badly triggered at this point, I also have post birth PTSD, much easier to control but not in this situation. A month later the dr phoned me to say the biopsy was fine. What a relief, but THE NEXT DAY I got a letter to say the biopsy was inconclusive and that I needed another more invasive procedure. 4 months in at this point. It was like some horrific joke. At this point I was really unwell. The combination of the complex PTSD and the possibility of having cancer was too much to cope with.
> 
> I went to another GP, about the 4th and finally found a great dr. He signed me off work, helped me with sleep and made a referral to get the procedure done under general anaesthetic. Roll on another month and I got a letter saying the wait would be well over a year! Finally, DH said to go private and the lovely GP sorted it all. Another month later, the procedure was carried out under a general, results were negative, coil inserted and the bleeding gone! It should not take 6 months of being told I might have cancer to get the all clear and was a good thing it was negative or I’d have been in a much worse position for treatment. All in all it’s no wonder I went a bit crazy! So while I can’t relate to the healing from the procedure many of you have had, I can emotionally.
> 
> Sending virtual healing hugs to everyone who needs them!


Wow! So sorry you had to go through that and so glad things turned out ok.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I need to hear this…I got a laparoscopic hysterectomy last week to resolve my fibroid issues and am just trying to be kind to my body and recover. I am a puffy, bloated up mess, but I remind myself that my insides were seriously jostled around and need time, patience and grace.
> 
> My only cream/white bag…a Gucci Britt I bought for $55 and did some work on. Cleaned and did corner repair on both canvas and leather, added a bow. Edge coat needs work and half the inside snap needs replaced but I don’t care so much about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371574
> View attachment 5371575
> View attachment 5371576
> View attachment 5371577


sending you wishes for a speedy recovery! You know yourself so well, I know you will do the right things for you. 
Im glad you’re back, I’ve missed you! 


880 said:


> love your latest acquisition and my family is like that too. They cannot help it, so after years of aggravation, I try not to take it personally
> 
> @BowieFan1971, sending healthy healing vibes. Agree with @DME ‘s advice. I had a regular hysterectomy ; the size of my fibroid preclude laproscopic, but my gyn surgeon was a genius. I have to say the hysterectomy (I still have ovaries) was the best thing I ever did and I wish I had done it sooner. Walking is really important in recovery. so is drinking a lot of water. By the way, I found that reading a popular website on the subject really caused me unnecessary stress


ohhhh Dr Google is not your friend!
(my oldest is someone who has to stay off the internet!)


Sparkletastic said:


> Stunning! That leather just GLOWS!
> I always want to support Covid safety for workers. But, if I’m paying for the security of signature required, I need the actual signature of the recipient. When the driver signs themselves and then incorrectly delivers the package or it’s stolen from a doorstep, the recipient has no recourse to say they in actuality didn’t get the item. That’s unacceptable.
> Yes!!! This every day!!
> Oooh! Thanks for the heads up. I checked the thread and that gold is _really_ light. I think it may be too pale for what I want. Hoping I’m wrong!
> You have a super cute shape!  Good find on the pants.
> 
> (I never take my socks off in dressing rooms. People do all kinds it things in there including using them as bathrooms.) I declared independence from all shape gear 2 decades ago. I keep myself as fit as is practical and then wear clothes with the cut and structure to flatter my body.
> 
> I will consider wearing Spanx, girdles, et al when out of shape guys wear shape wear to relieve me of the sight of their man boobs and beer bellies.  I don’t usually get hyped about gender clothing differences but the whole “make yourself miserable to be shaped for others visual pleasure” makes me angry.


YASSS! I hate shapewear!
(tho I did buy 2 pair of Spanx The Perfect Pant)


essiedub said:


> For grey week ...(which was last week I know)
> 
> Dior does some sumptuous greys.  Here is the Dior Delices (2009?) in lambskin, inside and out. It’s the small size and I swapped into it for the weekend. Charlize Theron carried it in the larger size.  On her, so impossibly chic yet casual; so I had to have it also, though admittedly not exuding the same vibe, but whatever.  J’adore Dior!
> View attachment 5372068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bag spill for good measure:
> baobao for cosmetics
> ysl wallet (tom ford era)
> h agenda and notebook - thinking of going to larger size for my (ahem) eyesight
> oh No .where’s my pencil pouch?!  Erg...
> 
> View attachment 5372069


what a beauty Essie!  


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, here are the pics of the Miss Dior bag interior.  These are not the best pics since we've been having a string of cloudy days here, but it does show the pink interior.
> View attachment 5372212
> View attachment 5372213



Gorgeous! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I have a good recovery buddy…meet Spencer aka Moopy Face. We rescued him in February. He is a 2 year Boxer/Pit mix…a sweetheart who loves his people and we love him right back. His ambition, as you can see in pic 2, is to be a lap dog, but he only half succeeds…
> View attachment 5372278
> View attachment 5372282
> View attachment 5372283
> View attachment 5372284


d’awwwww What a cutie! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I am moving around, around the house and up and down stairs but taking naps. Kept my ovaries, but the rest had to go…calcifed tumor the size of a softball and another that was an inch. I am off all pain meds since this morning after weaning off morphine on Saturday. Doing okay. The digestive issues are the part I am having the most trouble/discomfort  with and that is with not having an appetite. Once I can get over that stuff, I know i will be generally fine but tired, which sounds good to me.


sending you hugs honey! 


Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve finally been getting out a little bit after 2 years of quarantine and surgery recovery. So far, it’s only 4 days in to the month and I’ve worn 4 bags. Yay!  Even better is the fact that two of the bags are on my target list for more usage - yellow Miss Dior and black Chanel sf jumbo.
> 
> But, I’m stuck at 8.5 lbs post surgery weight to lose that isn’t budging. It’s just enough weight that the fit of my clothes is a little off and I can’t buy anything new. I’ve told my self to just try to lose a lb a week and it will be gone in a couple months. But… ugh!!!


Yay for finally getting out! 
You‘ll get there, be kind to yourself, slow and steady wins the race!


I am so surprised by so many of us having fibroids and their subsequent issues - and  I have to raise my hand as well… my experience was similar to @Cordeliere. When I could hardly go to the grocery because I was so exhausted (and holding on to the cart to keep myself up) from losing so much blood, I had mine. I also should have done it sooner. My mother was upset that I kept my ovaries though - my aunt (i am almost a carbon copy of her) died from ovarian cancer and my mother is afraid I might too.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> From what I read, that surgeon performed a minor miracle. How fortunate you ended up in the hands of someone that talented and I am glad you were able to recover so quickly.


So true.   I consider myself to be a blessed person because things generally go well for me.  Even things that look like a flaming disaster at the time turn out better in the long run.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> One of the spherical fibroid diameters was the length of a Bic pen. I only know this bc she took a pic  with a Bic pen for. Adjacent comparison.



Jeez. That was some fibroid.


----------



## Jereni

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve finally been getting out a little bit after 2 years of quarantine and surgery recovery. So far, it’s only 4 days in to the month and I’ve worn 4 bags. Yay!  Even better is the fact that two of the bags are on my target list for more usage - yellow Miss Dior and black Chanel sf jumbo.
> 
> But, I’m stuck at 8.5 lbs post surgery weight to lose that isn’t budging. It’s just enough weight that the fit of my clothes is a little off and I can’t buy anything new. I’ve told my self to just try to lose a lb a week and it will be gone in a couple months. But… ugh!!!



Glad to hear you are getting some wear out of your bags! That’s always a good feeling.

I commiserate on the weight thing. I’m trying my darnedest to get a pattern of weight loss going but I can’t seem to kick it off. I am getting closer to changing my eating habits which will probably have the biggest impact, but I need to get the workouts to be more regular.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> My mother was upset that I kept my ovaries though - my aunt (i am almost a carbon copy of her) died from ovarian cancer and my mother is afraid I might too.



I told the doctor to take mine.  For more years than I want to admit, I assumed I had no ovaries.  About two years ago, I had an ultasound of my abdomen, and those little suckers were still there.  I guess the doctor was pooped after wrestling with my uterus.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> sending you wishes for a speedy recovery! You know yourself so well, I know you will do the right things for you.
> Im glad you’re back, I’ve missed you!
> 
> ohhhh Dr Google is not your friend!
> (my oldest is someone who has to stay off the internet!)
> 
> YASSS! I hate shapewear!
> (tho I did buy 2 pair of Spanx The Perfect Pant)
> 
> what a beauty Essie!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> d’awwwww What a cutie!
> 
> sending you hugs honey!
> 
> Yay for finally getting out!
> You‘ll get there, be kind to yourself, slow and steady wins the race!
> 
> 
> I am so surprised by so many of us having fibroids and their subsequent issues - and  I have to raise my hand as well… my experience was similar to @Cordeliere. When I could hardly go to the grocery because I was so exhausted (and holding on to the cart to keep myself up) from losing so much blood, I had mine. I also should have done it sooner. My mother was upset that I kept my ovaries though - my aunt (i am almost a carbon copy of her) died from ovarian cancer and my mother is afraid I might too.


I know you had a reason to think twice, but I am sure you made the right decision to keep your ovaries. Once it was explained to me and I got some questions answered, unless they had to go, to me it was a no brainer to keep them. HRT is not always a picnic either and the science on women and hormones is still lacking. I mean, they just started to medically recognize that we are not men without a penis! I am so sorry you suffered for so long.

Well, after a middle of the night visit to the bathroom where my toilet earned some hazard pay, I am finally starting to feel like ME. I think a couple sessions with the heating pad yesterday, combined with eating sone popcorn and ending all pain meds did it. Still not 100%, but my appetite is coming back and my body feels like my own…albeit a battered one. Things will only get better from here! And I will be able to take Spencer out for backyard zoomie chase, which will make him very happy.


----------



## Sparkletastic

880 said:


> I am so glad that the vaginal surgery went well for you! Wow! My recovery was relatively easy for me too which was why the website where women post on this procedure did nothing but frighten me. I had abdominal (they took out everything but ovaries) like I think @DME did.  I have a five inch abdominal incision my very gifted Gyn surgeon tucked into my bikini line, no keloid scarring (Kenalog injection at the time). I was able to walk almost immediately starting from the night I spent in the hospital. One of the spherical fibroid diameters was the length of a Bic pen. I only know this bc she took a pic  with a Bic pen for. Adjacent comparison. I had switched gyn after twenty plus years to my Gyn, who, along with her daughter were both Gyn surgeons. I was so grateful. I was so ticked off that my former Gyn, made it sound like something horrible to put off as long as possible, and who didn’t encourage me to have it done sooner.
> 
> incidentally, I read reviews of my GYN before I made the switch. She received terrible reviews from some patients bc she ended up being late to their routine appts due to surgical delays. This even though it was made clear from the onset that her priority was surgical. I figured this would not ever be something I would be angry about (once when I arrived for an appt, she was delayed,  and it turned out, the apologetic staff had tried to contact me before I had left for the appt)
> 
> 
> This is already such an amazing achievement! Be proud of yourself. And if the weight takes a little bit longer, it’s more likely to stay off. You can take the time to ponder the perfect new thing you will buy as a reward for the next milestone  It is amazing  that you can get out and carry your bags
> 
> That’s the website that scared me pre surgery, so much so my Gyn was like, don’t go on line anymore  one persons meat is another’s poison


I get what you’re saying about some of the things on the site being scary. There are a lot of women who really suffer after.

I tended to stay away from those posts / discussions and utilize the site for camaraderie with those in a similar situation. My surgery (laparoscopic) and recovery were quite easy. I just had the same pervasive fatigue I have now post surgery. I think my body heals well but just “needs a moment”  post surgery to tend to it’s feelings being hurt. Lol!


Katinahat said:


> He is so cute! It’s a black Labrador here who thinks she’s a lap dog.
> 
> This is so funny (not got you but the way you tell it!). It brings back memories of my wedding dress. It had loads of net petticoat under the skirt, a full but long and sleek skirt with a tiny waisted fitted top. Fit and flare but maxi length. My bridesmaids had to help me lots that day!
> 
> You are doing so well! What’s working for you? Are you being strict with your diet?


Diet is never an issue for me. I’m weird and actually _like_ intermittent fasting, veggies, fruit, lean proteins, etc. and *don’t* like rice, pasta, fried food, most sweets, etc. It wouldn’t be good for me to cut any calories. 

My issue is the fatigue + Covid isolation has led to limited movement and loss of muscle mass. So my metabolism has plummeted. (My doctor did a test and it’s awful). So, I’m having to figure out ways to move more without my old life of daily strenuous workouts, constant work travel, and an active social life. My old workouts are still *way* too much so now I’m going to try a mix of walking (endurance) Ashtanga yoga (building muscle) and weight training (building muscle). Wish me luck!


Cookiefiend said:


> sending you wishes for a speedy recovery! You know yourself so well, I know you will do the right things for you.
> Im glad you’re back, I’ve missed you!
> 
> ohhhh Dr Google is not your friend!
> (my oldest is someone who has to stay off the internet!)
> 
> YASSS! I hate shapewear!
> (tho I did buy 2 pair of Spanx The Perfect Pant)
> 
> what a beauty Essie!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> d’awwwww What a cutie!
> 
> sending you hugs honey!
> 
> Yay for finally getting out!
> You‘ll get there, be kind to yourself, slow and steady wins the race!
> 
> 
> I am so surprised by so many of us having fibroids and their subsequent issues - and  I have to raise my hand as well… my experience was similar to @Cordeliere. When I could hardly go to the grocery because I was so exhausted (and holding on to the cart to keep myself up) from losing so much blood, I had mine. I also should have done it sooner. My mother was upset that I kept my ovaries though - my aunt (i am almost a carbon copy of her) died from ovarian cancer and my mother is afraid I might too.


My “finally getting out” was a little bit of a cheat in that I wore two bags the same day running errands but hey - why not. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I know you had a reason to think twice, but I am sure you made the right decision to keep your ovaries. Once it was explained to me and I got some questions answered, unless they had to go, to me it was a no brainer to keep them. HRT is not always a picnic either and the science on women and hormones is still lacking. I mean, they just started to medically recognize that we are not men without a penis! I am so sorry you suffered for so long.
> 
> Well, after a middle of the night visit to the bathroom where my toilet earned some hazard pay, I am finally starting to feel like ME. I think a couple sessions with the heating pad yesterday, combined with eating sone popcorn and ending all pain meds did it. Still not 100%, but my appetite is coming back and my body feels like my own…albeit a battered one. Things will only get better from here! And I will be able to take Spencer out for backyard zoomie chase, which will make him very happy.


Just remember - slow progress! Be kind and gentle with yourself.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is my dog that likes to be carried and gets annoyed if you carry the little dog or puppy and not her. So my son in law does it for her. Silly lap dog


----------



## Sparkletastic

I bought a gold bag. Wheeee!  I’ll share pics when it arrives. Fingers crossed.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> sending you wishes for a speedy recovery! You know yourself so well, I know you will do the right things for you.
> Im glad you’re back, I’ve missed you!
> 
> ohhhh Dr Google is not your friend!
> (my oldest is someone who has to stay off the internet!)
> 
> YASSS! I hate shapewear!
> (tho I did buy 2 pair of Spanx The Perfect Pant)
> 
> what a beauty Essie!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> d’awwwww What a cutie!
> 
> sending you hugs honey!
> 
> Yay for finally getting out!
> You‘ll get there, be kind to yourself, slow and steady wins the race!
> 
> 
> I am so surprised by so many of us having fibroids and their subsequent issues - and  I have to raise my hand as well… my experience was similar to @Cordeliere. When I could hardly go to the grocery because I was so exhausted (and holding on to the cart to keep myself up) from losing so much blood, I had mine. I also should have done it sooner. My mother was upset that I kept my ovaries though - my aunt (i am almost a carbon copy of her) died from ovarian cancer and my mother is afraid I might too.


My mom died of ovarian cancer (eventually). No one has ever suggested I get my ovaries removed.


----------



## Cookiefiend

whateve said:


> My mom died of ovarian cancer (eventually). No one has ever suggested I get my ovaries removed.


I,m so sorry about your mother!
My GYN didn’t suggest that mine be removed either, but my mother thought they should be… I kept ‘em - they were still working and I didn’t want to start hormone therapy! 
(and never did!)


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m bag cursed. I paid for the gold bag and the seller changed their mind and sent my money back.  Grrrrrr!


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> Here is my dog that likes to be carried and gets annoyed if you carry the little dog or puppy and not her. So my son in law does it for her. Silly lap dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372725


That is hilarious!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Wow! So many of you have had issues with fibroids and hysterectomy! I guess it’s our age.
> 
> I’ve not had that surgery. However, in Oct 2020, I finally got round to going to the GP about heavy and erratic bleeding. 3months, 2 scans and 3 blood test later they were telling me “hmm, borderline cancerous”. I was finally sent to an expert. I didn’t know but he was to take a biopsy. As well as having complex PTSD, very badly triggered at this point, I also have post birth PTSD, much easier to control but not in this situation. A month later the dr phoned me to say the biopsy was fine. What a relief, but THE NEXT DAY I got a letter to say the biopsy was inconclusive and that I needed another more invasive procedure. 4 months in at this point. It was like some horrific joke. At this point I was really unwell. The combination of the complex PTSD and the possibility of having cancer was too much to cope with.
> 
> I went to another GP, about the 4th and finally found a great dr. He signed me off work, helped me with sleep and made a referral to get the procedure done under general anaesthetic. Roll on another month and I got a letter saying the wait would be well over a year! Finally, DH said to go private and the lovely GP sorted it all. Another month later, the procedure was carried out under a general, results were negative, coil inserted and the bleeding gone! It should not take 6 months of being told I might have cancer to get the all clear and was a good thing it was negative or I’d have been in a much worse position for treatment. All in all it’s no wonder I went a bit crazy! So while I can’t relate to the healing from the procedure many of you have had, I can emotionally.
> 
> Sending virtual healing hugs to everyone who needs them!



OMG, horrendous. 

Like the doctor who treated my father for 12 motnhs for piles. Turned out it was bowel cancer - and too late to treat.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> My mom died of ovarian cancer (eventually). No one has ever suggested I get my ovaries removed.



I'm so sorry, healthcare should not be a lottery.


----------



## Jereni

Thread, DH and I are going to NY this weekend and I would love your shopping / restaurant ideas.

We’ve both ‘seen the sights’ in NYC many times over and are mostly going up for a weekend getaway at a boutique hotel and to do some fun shopping and eat good food. But I’ve been so busy at work that I haven’t done much research.

Plus in DC we have _most _of the designer boutiques I could want. We don’t have Fendi, so I might go there. And Mulberry, which I’m assuming has a boutique in NY.

Any independent or lesser known handbag designers that have boutiques that you’d recommend?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to photograph and share this. I really appreciate it. It’s simply beautiful! What a lovely combination of colours. I always think that it’s these additional touches that make a good bag a truly incredible bag! The pink is a hidden flash of joy inside. No wonder you love this bag so much!


Thanks for the nice words, and yes, it's the little details that make a bag really special.  Also the same with clothing, love the tiny additional touches that show attention to detail.


Sparkletastic said:


> Everyone on tPF within shouting distance of me knows my favorite bags are Miss Dior Sliding Chain! And, you’re feeding my preloved addiction by making me want to hunt this pretty baby down. There is no prettier color combo than pink / grey or pink / silver!!!


He, he sorry about the enabling.  I must admit that some of the lovely bag pics in this thread do tempt me as well.  But I think you have grey covered very nicely in your collection with your two gorgeous Chanel flaps.  I'm with you though about the beauty of  Miss Dior sliding chain bags -- so well made and easy to use.  Wish they had not discontinued them!


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> Thread, DH and I are going to NY this weekend and I would love your shopping / restaurant ideas.
> 
> We’ve both ‘seen the sights’ in NYC many times over and are mostly going up for a weekend getaway at a boutique hotel and to do some fun shopping and eat good food. But I’ve been so busy at work that I haven’t done much research.
> 
> Plus in DC we have _most _of the designer boutiques I could want. We don’t have Fendi, so I might go there. And Mulberry, which I’m assuming has a boutique in NY.
> 
> Any independent or lesser known handbag designers that have boutiques that you’d recommend?


I’m not all that up to speed on independent handbag designers, but there have been a few articles








						Every NYC Woman Has These 9 Handbags On Her Radar
					

Carrie Bradshaw may have been a shoe girl, but the modern New York City woman knows the power of a good bag. Versatile enough to transition from day to night or from working hours to the weekend, transformative enough to elevate and enhance any…




					www.thezoereport.com
				




plus, a person who is much more knowledgeable about dinners out gave us this list 



hope you have a fun time and can relax! Hugs


----------



## DME

880 said:


> I am so glad that the vaginal surgery went well for you! Wow! My recovery was relatively easy for me too which was why the website where women post on this procedure did nothing but frighten me. I had abdominal (they took out everything but ovaries) like I think @DME did.  I have a five inch abdominal incision my very gifted Gyn surgeon tucked into my bikini line, no keloid scarring (Kenalog injection at the time). I was able to walk almost immediately starting from the night I spent in the hospital. One of the spherical fibroid diameters was the length of a Bic pen. I only know this bc she took a pic  with a Bic pen for. Adjacent comparison. I had switched gyn after twenty plus years to my Gyn, who, along with her daughter were both Gyn surgeons. I was so grateful. I was so ticked off that my former Gyn, made it sound like something horrible to put off as long as possible, and who didn’t encourage me to have it done sooner.
> 
> incidentally, I read reviews of my GYN before I made the switch. She received terrible reviews from some patients bc she ended up being late to their routine appts due to surgical delays. This even though it was made clear from the onset that her priority was surgical. I figured this would not ever be something I would be angry about (once when I arrived for an appt, she was delayed,  and it turned out, the apologetic staff had tried to contact me before I had left for the appt)
> 
> 
> This is already such an amazing achievement! Be proud of yourself. And if the weight takes a little bit longer, it’s more likely to stay off. You can take the time to ponder the perfect new thing you will buy as a reward for the next milestone  It is amazing  that you can get out and carry your bags
> 
> That’s the website that scared me pre surgery, so much so my Gyn was like, don’t go on line anymore  one persons meat is another’s poison



My surgery was laparoscopic, but they weren’t sure before they went in whether it would be. I did have everything removed except the ovaries. It was a game time decision and I didn’t know until I woke up that they were able to do laparoscopic. I ended up with complications; my red blood cell count kept dropping. They figured I had a slow bleed somewhere, but couldn’t find it. Three days in the hospital, two blood transfusions, one plasma transfusion and countless tests later, the issue cleared up. The laparoscope broke and they lost the blade inside me for a bit before bringing in an overhead X-ray machine to find it, so I always wonder if that had something to do with it. My BIL is a doctor and my niece is a nurse, and they were both surprised my GYN even told me about this. Even with all of that, I am still really glad I got the surgery. I was so miserable for so long and wish I hadn’t put it off since both my reproductive and GI systems were a mess. My GYN was neither pro nor against surgery and just left the decision up to me. I wish they had been more forceful.

My GYN works with a gynecologic oncologist and that’s who did the main surgery. I met with the surgeon once beforehand and it was heartbreaking going into his office since so many patients were there for cancer-related treatment.

@BowieFan1971, I had some GI issues post-surgery, too. They will clear up, although it will take some time for your system to get back to normal. I know it’s really hard, but try to be patient!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought a gold bag. Wheeee!  I’ll share pics when it arrives. Fingers crossed.


Can’t wait to see! I hope it is perfection.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Thread, DH and I are going to NY this weekend and I would love your shopping / restaurant ideas.
> 
> We’ve both ‘seen the sights’ in NYC many times over and are mostly going up for a weekend getaway at a boutique hotel and to do some fun shopping and eat good food. But I’ve been so busy at work that I haven’t done much research.
> 
> Plus in DC we have _most _of the designer boutiques I could want. We don’t have Fendi, so I might go there. And Mulberry, which I’m assuming has a boutique in NY.
> 
> Any independent or lesser known handbag designers that have boutiques that you’d recommend?


Mulberry I believe is on spring street in Soho. There are a lot of great shops down there and restaurants.


----------



## Jereni

880 said:


> I’m not all that up to speed on independent handbag designers, but there have been a few articles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every NYC Woman Has These 9 Handbags On Her Radar
> 
> 
> Carrie Bradshaw may have been a shoe girl, but the modern New York City woman knows the power of a good bag. Versatile enough to transition from day to night or from working hours to the weekend, transformative enough to elevate and enhance any…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thezoereport.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus, a person who is much more knowledgeable about dinners out gave us this list
> View attachment 5373209
> 
> 
> hope you have a fun time and can relax! Hugs



Thank you!!! We got a reservation at Cosme, very exciting.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> Mulberry I believe is on spring street in Soho. There are a lot of great shops down there and restaurants.



Thank you… Google tells me there is also a Mulberry at Rockefeller Center which is in the general direction of Fendi so I thought we might go to that one.

Edited to add: nope you are right. The Soho location looks bigger and the Fendi in Soho looks huge as well. Soho it is.


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> My surgery was laparoscopic, but they weren’t sure before they went in whether it would be. I did have everything removed except the ovaries. It was a game time decision and I didn’t know until I woke up that they were able to do laparoscopic. I ended up with complications; my red blood cell count kept dropping. They figured I had a slow bleed somewhere, but couldn’t find it. Three days in the hospital, two blood transfusions, one plasma transfusion and countless tests later, the issue cleared up. The laparoscope broke and they lost the blade inside me for a bit before bringing in an overhead X-ray machine to find it, so I always wonder if that had something to do with it. My BIL is a doctor and my niece is a nurse, and they were both surprised my GYN even told me about this. Even with all of that, I am still really glad I got the surgery. I was so miserable for so long and wish I hadn’t put it off since both my reproductive and GI systems were a mess. My GYN was neither pro nor against surgery and just left the decision up to me. I wish they had been more forceful.
> 
> My GYN works with a gynecologic oncologist and that’s who did the main surgery. I met with the surgeon once beforehand and it was heartbreaking going into his office since so many patients were there for cancer-related treatment.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, I had some GI issues post-surgery, too. They will clear up, although it will take some time for your system to get back to normal. I know it’s really hard, but try to be patient!


I just can't believe how many of us have gone through this.


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> I just can't believe how many of us have gone through this.



I know. It’s crazy, right? I feel like it’s never really talked about when it should be. I’m happy to see so many sharing their experiences here.


----------



## 880

DME said:


> I know. It’s crazy, right? I feel like it’s never really talked about when it should be. I’m happy to see so many sharing their experiences here.


totally agree


----------



## Sparkletastic

papertiger said:


> OMG, horrendous.
> 
> Like the doctor who treated my father for 12 motnhs for piles. Turned out it was bowel cancer - and too late to treat.


I’m so sorry that happened.


dcooney4 said:


> Can’t wait to see! I hope it is perfection.


Thanks but, as I posted, the seller returned my money almost instantly and said they “changed their mind”. <sigh>


Cordeliere said:


> I just can't believe how many of us have gone through this.


Same! It felt like I was on my own when I was trying to decide what to do.  But, obviously this is a very common issue.  All the more reason we each deserve to love our bodies for whatever they have been through. Hugs to each of you who have struggled / are struggling with this or any other health issues.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> This is already such an amazing achievement! Be proud of yourself. And if the weight takes a little bit longer, it’s more likely to stay off. You can take the time to ponder the perfect new thing you will buy as a reward for the next milestone  It is amazing that you can get out and carry your bags


+1! Please be kind to yourself! You´ve already come such a long way!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> I,m so sorry about your mother!
> My GYN didn’t suggest that mine be removed either, but my mother thought they should be… I kept ‘em - they were still working and I didn’t want to start hormone therapy!
> (and never did!)


Thanks. I'm doing hormone therapy. The last several years I've been using bio-identical compounds that are made for my specific requirements. I'm so glad I switched to this.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I bought a gold bag. Wheeee!  I’ll share pics when it arrives. Fingers crossed.



That´s exciting! Can´t wait for the reveil and am keeping my fingers crossed for you that this one will be love at first sight!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m bag cursed. I paid for the gold bag and the seller changed their mind and sent my money back.  Grrrrrr!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m bag cursed. I paid for the gold bag and the seller changed their mind and sent my money back.  Grrrrrr!


So sorry!  




Jereni said:


> Thread, DH and I are going to NY this weekend and I would love your shopping / restaurant ideas.
> 
> We’ve both ‘seen the sights’ in NYC many times over and are mostly going up for a weekend getaway at a boutique hotel and to do some fun shopping and eat good food. But I’ve been so busy at work that I haven’t done much research.
> 
> Plus in DC we have _most _of the designer boutiques I could want. We don’t have Fendi, so I might go there. And Mulberry, which I’m assuming has a boutique in NY.
> 
> Any independent or lesser known handbag designers that have boutiques that you’d recommend?



For food, try Black Tap. The shakes are divine! Fun atmosphere, excellent service!   Locations - Black Tap Craft Burgers & Beer


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Thread, DH and I are going to NY this weekend and I would love your shopping / restaurant ideas.
> 
> We’ve both ‘seen the sights’ in NYC many times over and are mostly going up for a weekend getaway at a boutique hotel and to do some fun shopping and eat good food. But I’ve been so busy at work that I haven’t done much research.
> 
> Plus in DC we have _most _of the designer boutiques I could want. We don’t have Fendi, so I might go there. And Mulberry, which I’m assuming has a boutique in NY.
> 
> Any independent or lesser known handbag designers that have boutiques that you’d recommend?


Enjoy! This sounds like the perfect mini holiday! Please take photos.
I need people to let me get away through their eyes...

All my Easter holiday plans are cancelled...  no Paris, no going to see my children, no nothing!
Our car is deteriorating significantly and not likely to be up to any long distance trip. I lost a chrome strip and underneath there was nothing but thin air. I guess it will have to be replaced asap. Poor beloved car!

On top of everything we are back into homeschooling until the Easter holidays.


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> My surgery was laparoscopic, but they weren’t sure before they went in whether it would be. I did have everything removed except the ovaries. It was a game time decision and I didn’t know until I woke up that they were able to do laparoscopic. I ended up with complications; my red blood cell count kept dropping. They figured I had a slow bleed somewhere, but couldn’t find it. Three days in the hospital, two blood transfusions, one plasma transfusion and countless tests later, the issue cleared up. The laparoscope broke and they lost the blade inside me for a bit before bringing in an overhead X-ray machine to find it, so I always wonder if that had something to do with it. My BIL is a doctor and my niece is a nurse, and they were both surprised my GYN even told me about this. Even with all of that, I am still really glad I got the surgery. I was so miserable for so long and wish I hadn’t put it off since both my reproductive and GI systems were a mess. My GYN was neither pro nor against surgery and just left the decision up to me. I wish they had been more forceful.
> 
> My GYN works with a gynecologic oncologist and that’s who did the main surgery. I met with the surgeon once beforehand and it was heartbreaking going into his office since so many patients were there for cancer-related treatment.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, I had some GI issues post-surgery, too. They will clear up, although it will take some time for your system to get back to normal. I know it’s really hard, but try to be patient!


I didn’t know ahead of time whether it would be laparoscopic or abdominal either. My surgeon said the exact size of my tumor and how everything was connected would determine it and she  wouldn’t know until I was on the table. Same with ovaries or no. I got really lucky…best case scenario.
How scary for you! Bleeding and equipment left inside! I would be freaking out.

Funny thing about everyone commenting on how weird it is that it is so common here. I was thinking earlier that there are so many issues that, when you look at the stats, should be pretty prevalent but that we would never know because they are not talked about. Fibroids and hysterectomy are two of them. But anything period or GI related. And so much info is out there that is anti-surgery and makes you feel like you are agreeing to be butchered and/or maimed if you do it. The horror stories are out there, but not the success stories. I was vehemently opposed to a hysterectomy until I mentioned my fibroids to a few women, who then all proceeded to say they had them and wish they had done it sooner. That was the point I started to consider it and come to decide it was the right one for me. I am already glad I did it and will only grow in that feeling as I continue to recover. I wish women felt more open and free to talk about reproductive and gastrointestinal issues, as if they are gross or something to be ashamed or embarrassed about. We are humans. It is all normal stuff. It has all happened to someone else, including someone we know. It’s nothing we chose or cause. No shame.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Fashion emergency.

I am packing for Israel.    One way that I use to check out the standard clothing look of locals is going to street view in Google maps and looking at how people are dressed on the streets I expect to frequent.    Based on this research, I have concluded that the standard local dress is jeans, fashion tees, and sweaters/hip length jackets/or hoodies and shoulder bags.   People were dressed to stay warm but it is not coat weather.  (Who knows what month of the year Google took the pics).

When I selected the dates of our trip, I picked April because the daily high is 73.  I used to live in SoCal and loved 73.   I forgot that I now live where it is 78-83 in the winter and I am acclimated to heat, and I am going to be chilly at 73 and freeze in those nightly 50s and 60s. (Those of you in cold locales must think I am a major whiner). 

I wear almost nothing but light tee shirts and shorts year round.   I need to make a fashion adjustment for this trip.   On our more recent non-urban vacations,  I have worn jeans with a light tee shirt and a linen shirt as a jacket.   I don't think this is going to cut it this time.   I don't have fashion tees.  I can switch to wearing button up shirts as the base layer and a jacket over that.   The shorts to jeans conversion required I go to the back of my closet.  My favorites have all gotten worn out in the last couple years of no shopping.

I have worn Levi 501 jeans my entire life.  I am really tall and have no hips or butt so the "guy fit" works for me.   In shopping my closet, I just can't believe the variety of fit of various pairs of jeans that all have the same waist size and leg length.   How can some be too big and others be too small if they are all the same brand and all have the same waist size and pant length?  I ordered some online about a month ago--same size as always, and they were about 3 inches too long so I returned them.   3 inches?  How can that be?  I ordered some NYDJ jeans after hearing people rave about them here.   They looked horrible on me as they are designed for people with hips.   They looked like thigh level wings on me.

I am considering going shopping for jeans tomorrow.  We leave on Thursday.  It is clear that to get a good fit, I am going to have to try them on.   What is the current "in" style of jeans?   I totally skipped skinny jeans and now would l like some.  Are those totally passe?      What is the deal with length now?   Being tall, I was not enthusiastic when pants lengths started showing more ankle.   I felt like they look like "floods" (as if that phrase doesn't date me).    I just found a pair of pants in my closet that I really like but I am concerned they are too short.  Maybe they are not really too short.  Maybe I am just out of touch.

What is the deal now?  What length is considered attractive now?   How tight is considered attractive now?   If I decide I want to go skinny, will there be anything out there to buy?     I know that it doesn't really matter what is in style, it is what I like, but after wearing the exact same style for decades, I want to try something new when it comes to tightness and length (strictly natural waistline).

I need some guidance.  I certainly can't get any ideas looking at my neighbors.  What is going on out there in the world when it comes to jeans?  I don't want to look like a teenager but I don't want to look dowdy either.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Fashion emergency.
> 
> I am packing for Israel.    One way that I use to check out the standard clothing look of locals is going to street view in Google maps and looking at how people are dressed on the streets I expect to frequent.    Based on this research, I have concluded that the standard local dress is jeans, fashion tees, and sweaters/hip length jackets/or hoodies and shoulder bags.   People were dressed to stay warm but it is not coat weather.  (Who knows what month of the year Google took the pics).
> 
> When I selected the dates of our trip, I picked April because the daily high is 73.  I used to live in SoCal and loved 73.   I forgot that I now live where it is 78-83 in the winter and I am acclimated to heat, and I am going to be chilly at 73 and freeze in those nightly 50s and 60s. (Those of you in cold locales must think I am a major whiner).
> 
> I wear almost nothing but light tee shirts and shorts year round.   I need to make a fashion adjustment for this trip.   On our more recent non-urban vacations,  I have worn jeans with a light tee shirt and a linen shirt as a jacket.   I don't think this is going to cut it this time.   I don't have fashion tees.  I can switch to wearing button up shirts as the base layer and a jacket over that.   The shorts to jeans conversion required I go to the back of my closet.  My favorites have all gotten worn out in the last couple years of no shopping.
> 
> I have worn Levi 501 jeans my entire life.  I am really tall and have no hips or butt so the "guy fit" works for me.   In shopping my closet, I just can't believe the variety of fit of various pairs of jeans that all have the same waist size and leg length.   How can some be too big and others be too small if they are all the same brand and all have the same waist size and pant length?  I ordered some online about a month ago--same size as always, and they were about 3 inches too long so I returned them.   3 inches?  How can that be?  I ordered some NYDJ jeans after hearing people rave about them here.   They looked horrible on me as they are designed for people with hips.   They looked like thigh level wings on me.
> 
> I am considering going shopping for jeans tomorrow.  We leave on Thursday.  It is clear that to get a good fit, I am going to have to try them on.   What is the current "in" style of jeans?   I totally skipped skinny jeans and now would l like some.  Are those totally passe?      What is the deal with length now?   Being tall, I was not enthusiastic when pants lengths started showing more ankle.   I felt like they look like "floods" (as if that phrase doesn't date me).    I just found a pair of pants in my closet that I really like but I am concerned they are too short.  Maybe they are not really too short.  Maybe I am just out of touch.
> 
> What is the deal now?  What length is considered attractive now?   How tight is considered attractive now?   If I decide I want to go skinny, will there be anything out there to buy?     I know that it doesn't really matter what is in style, it is what I like, but after wearing the exact same style for decades, I want to try something new when it comes to tightness and length (strictly natural waistline).
> 
> I need some guidance.  I certainly can't get any ideas looking at my neighbors.  What is going on out there in the world when it comes to jeans?  I don't want to look like a teenager but I don't want to look dowdy either.


Straight leg jeans are the new skinnies (though skinnies have become classic, are still available and may be more flattering on you then on a curvier figure so worth a try). Cropped styles were all the rage but longer length jeans (more like what you are used to) have cone back around. I was pleased with the jeans at J Crew and I have a more straight up and down midsection. They have a few traditional length straight leg styles.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Straight leg jeans are the new skinnies (though skinnies have become classic, are still available and may be more flattering on you then on a curvier figure so worth a try). Cropped styles were all the rage but longer length jeans (more like what you are used to) have cone back around. I was pleased with the jeans at J Crew and I have a more straight up and down midsection. They have a few traditional length straight leg styles.



This is exactly the intel I was seeking.  Thank you!    I think I will give skinnies a try.  If they have become the classic, I should be able to find some.

So after only 40 years, my style preferences are back in style.   And after 40 years, my preferences have finally moved on.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Fashion emergency.
> 
> I am packing for Israel.    One way that I use to check out the standard clothing look of locals is going to street view in Google maps and looking at how people are dressed on the streets I expect to frequent.    Based on this research, I have concluded that the standard local dress is jeans, fashion tees, and sweaters/hip length jackets/or hoodies and shoulder bags.   People were dressed to stay warm but it is not coat weather.  (Who knows what month of the year Google took the pics).
> 
> When I selected the dates of our trip, I picked April because the daily high is 73.  I used to live in SoCal and loved 73.   I forgot that I now live where it is 78-83 in the winter and I am acclimated to heat, and I am going to be chilly at 73 and freeze in those nightly 50s and 60s. (Those of you in cold locales must think I am a major whiner).
> 
> I wear almost nothing but light tee shirts and shorts year round.   I need to make a fashion adjustment for this trip.   On our more recent non-urban vacations,  I have worn jeans with a light tee shirt and a linen shirt as a jacket.   I don't think this is going to cut it this time.   I don't have fashion tees.  I can switch to wearing button up shirts as the base layer and a jacket over that.   The shorts to jeans conversion required I go to the back of my closet.  My favorites have all gotten worn out in the last couple years of no shopping.
> 
> I have worn Levi 501 jeans my entire life.  I am really tall and have no hips or butt so the "guy fit" works for me.   In shopping my closet, I just can't believe the variety of fit of various pairs of jeans that all have the same waist size and leg length.   How can some be too big and others be too small if they are all the same brand and all have the same waist size and pant length?  I ordered some online about a month ago--same size as always, and they were about 3 inches too long so I returned them.   3 inches?  How can that be?  I ordered some NYDJ jeans after hearing people rave about them here.   They looked horrible on me as they are designed for people with hips.   They looked like thigh level wings on me.
> 
> I am considering going shopping for jeans tomorrow.  We leave on Thursday.  It is clear that to get a good fit, I am going to have to try them on.   What is the current "in" style of jeans?   I totally skipped skinny jeans and now would l like some.  Are those totally passe?      What is the deal with length now?   Being tall, I was not enthusiastic when pants lengths started showing more ankle.   I felt like they look like "floods" (as if that phrase doesn't date me).    I just found a pair of pants in my closet that I really like but I am concerned they are too short.  Maybe they are not really too short.  Maybe I am just out of touch.
> 
> What is the deal now?  What length is considered attractive now?   How tight is considered attractive now?   If I decide I want to go skinny, will there be anything out there to buy?     I know that it doesn't really matter what is in style, it is what I like, but after wearing the exact same style for decades, I want to try something new when it comes to tightness and length (strictly natural waistline).
> 
> I need some guidance.  I certainly can't get any ideas looking at my neighbors.  What is going on out there in the world when it comes to jeans?  I don't want to look like a teenager but I don't want to look dowdy either.


I'm still wearing skinny jeans and jeggings. I have skinny legs so skinny jeans look like straight leg jeans on me. Jeggings look more like how skinny jeans are supposed to fit. I don't have much of a rear end. A lot of my jeans are from Hollister (a teenage company). I'm not sure they would have the length you need, but they do come in long lengths. Some of the brands now have curvy and regular styles so you know to avoid the ones marked curvy. I don't see any problem with wearing 501s now. I wore those in high school. Express has some jeans that can fit 3 sizes.

I don't like showing a lot of ankle either. I'm not tall so that isn't usually a problem. I think the amount of ankle showing depends on what kind of shoe you wear. Heels look better with more ankle. 

The jeans you ordered that were 3 inches too long - are you sure they weren't shrink to fit? For original 501s, they used to say you were supposed to buy 1 inch bigger in the waist and 3 inches longer in the length because that is how much they would shrink. I'm not sure they sell them unwashed anymore.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Fashion emergency.
> 
> I am packing for Israel.    One way that I use to check out the standard clothing look of locals is going to street view in Google maps and looking at how people are dressed on the streets I expect to frequent.    Based on this research, I have concluded that the standard local dress is jeans, fashion tees, and sweaters/hip length jackets/or hoodies and shoulder bags.   People were dressed to stay warm but it is not coat weather.  (Who knows what month of the year Google took the pics).
> 
> When I selected the dates of our trip, I picked April because the daily high is 73.  I used to live in SoCal and loved 73.   I forgot that I now live where it is 78-83 in the winter and I am acclimated to heat, and I am going to be chilly at 73 and freeze in those nightly 50s and 60s. (Those of you in cold locales must think I am a major whiner).
> 
> I wear almost nothing but light tee shirts and shorts year round.   I need to make a fashion adjustment for this trip.   On our more recent non-urban vacations,  I have worn jeans with a light tee shirt and a linen shirt as a jacket.   I don't think this is going to cut it this time.   I don't have fashion tees.  I can switch to wearing button up shirts as the base layer and a jacket over that.   The shorts to jeans conversion required I go to the back of my closet.  My favorites have all gotten worn out in the last couple years of no shopping.
> 
> I have worn Levi 501 jeans my entire life.  I am really tall and have no hips or butt so the "guy fit" works for me.   In shopping my closet, I just can't believe the variety of fit of various pairs of jeans that all have the same waist size and leg length.   How can some be too big and others be too small if they are all the same brand and all have the same waist size and pant length?  I ordered some online about a month ago--same size as always, and they were about 3 inches too long so I returned them.   3 inches?  How can that be?  I ordered some NYDJ jeans after hearing people rave about them here.   They looked horrible on me as they are designed for people with hips.   They looked like thigh level wings on me.
> 
> I am considering going shopping for jeans tomorrow.  We leave on Thursday.  It is clear that to get a good fit, I am going to have to try them on.   What is the current "in" style of jeans?   I totally skipped skinny jeans and now would l like some.  Are those totally passe?      What is the deal with length now?   Being tall, I was not enthusiastic when pants lengths started showing more ankle.   I felt like they look like "floods" (as if that phrase doesn't date me).    I just found a pair of pants in my closet that I really like but I am concerned they are too short.  Maybe they are not really too short.  Maybe I am just out of touch.
> 
> What is the deal now?  What length is considered attractive now?   How tight is considered attractive now?   If I decide I want to go skinny, will there be anything out there to buy?     I know that it doesn't really matter what is in style, it is what I like, but after wearing the exact same style for decades, I want to try something new when it comes to tightness and length (strictly natural waistline).
> 
> I need some guidance.  I certainly can't get any ideas looking at my neighbors.  What is going on out there in the world when it comes to jeans?  I don't want to look like a teenager but I don't want to look dowdy either.


As a tall person with no hips or butt - I feel your pain!

I recently bought a pair of Hudson Love jeans. They’re high rise, slim in the hip and thigh, long - 32’ inseam, and boot cut. I also like their skinny jeans - the Krista in particular - and they come in different colors too. I have them in white, pale green, gray (favorite), teal, and dark red. 

I have less of an issue with ankle length in jeans (because it’s kinda a ‘look‘ and if I had to say one thing that I do like about my appearance - I have thin legs and ankles), than I do in pants/trousers… I despise short pants/trousers with a passion. Years of wearing floods - years! - has made me adamant that I would rather walk on my pants than wear a pair too short ever again.

I also just bought my first pair of Spanx The Perfect Pants in black and in “Tall” - I do like the way they fit and they do come to my ankle. Mostly.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I'm still wearing skinny jeans and jeggings. I have skinny legs so skinny jeans look like straight leg jeans on me. Jeggings look more like how skinny jeans are supposed to fit. I don't have much of a rear end. A lot of my jeans are from Hollister (a teenage company). I'm not sure they would have the length you need, but they do come in long lengths. Some of the brands now have curvy and regular styles so you know to avoid the ones marked curvy. I don't see any problem with wearing 501s now. I wore those in high school. Express has some jeans that can fit 3 sizes.
> 
> I don't like showing a lot of ankle either. I'm not tall so that isn't usually a problem. I think the amount of ankle showing depends on what kind of shoe you wear. Heels look better with more ankle.
> 
> The jeans you ordered that were 3 inches too long - are you sure they weren't shrink to fit? For original 501s, they used to say you were supposed to buy 1 inch bigger in the waist and 3 inches longer in the length because that is how much they would shrink. I'm not sure they sell them unwashed anymore.



Where is a good place to get jeggings?   Is there a brand you would recommend?

I have never had a pair of 501s come this long.  I think they must have been mislabeled.  Maybe a worker with covid brain.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> As a tall person with no hips or butt - I feel your pain!
> 
> I recently bought a pair of Hudson Love jeans. They’re high rise, slim in the hip and thigh, long - 32’ inseam, and boot cut. I also like their skinny jeans - the Krista in particular - and they come in different colors too. I have them in white, pale green, gray (favorite), teal, and dark red.
> 
> I have less of an issue with ankle length in jeans (because it’s kinda a ‘look‘ and if I had to say one thing that I do like about my appearance - I have thin legs and ankles), than I do in pants/trousers… I despise short pants/trousers with a passion. Years of wearing floods - years! - has made me adamant that I would rather walk on my pants than wear a pair too short ever again.
> 
> I also just bought my first pair of Spanx The Perfect Pants in black and in “Tall” - I do like the way they fit and they do come to my ankle. Mostly.



This is great.  You are introducing me to brands I know nothing about.   Just looked at Hudson.  Really liked the look of the Collin.   Only problem is in my size, the inseam is 30 and I need 34.   That is the problem I have with some of the womens jeans I have tried.  Maybe I should try their men's jeans.   And Spanx... I had no clue they made pants.  Thanks.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.

And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.

I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.

I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.


I'm so sorry. It sounds like the worries are piling up. I hope it isn't too serious for your mom.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Where is a good place to get jeggings?   Is there a brand you would recommend?
> 
> I have never had a pair of 501s come this long.  I think they must have been mislabeled.  Maybe a worker with covid brain.


The jeggings I love are Marc New York. They are incredibly comfortable and DH always compliments me when I wear them. https://www.dillards.com/p/marc-new...45M62f1VsMp0xV2mFGZ_NeOK3TT0I3SBoCvbEQAvD_BwE
Unfortunately they don't come in a long length.
Uniqlo has some also. I bought some several years ago and liked them. I don't know if they are the same now.


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> Fashion emergency.
> 
> I am packing for Israel.    One way that I use to check out the standard clothing look of locals is going to street view in Google maps and looking at how people are dressed on the streets I expect to frequent.    Based on this research, I have concluded that the standard local dress is jeans, fashion tees, and sweaters/hip length jackets/or hoodies and shoulder bags.   People were dressed to stay warm but it is not coat weather.  (Who knows what month of the year Google took the pics).
> 
> When I selected the dates of our trip, I picked April because the daily high is 73.  I used to live in SoCal and loved 73.   I forgot that I now live where it is 78-83 in the winter and I am acclimated to heat, and I am going to be chilly at 73 and freeze in those nightly 50s and 60s. (Those of you in cold locales must think I am a major whiner).
> 
> I wear almost nothing but light tee shirts and shorts year round.   I need to make a fashion adjustment for this trip.   On our more recent non-urban vacations,  I have worn jeans with a light tee shirt and a linen shirt as a jacket.   I don't think this is going to cut it this time.   I don't have fashion tees.  I can switch to wearing button up shirts as the base layer and a jacket over that.   The shorts to jeans conversion required I go to the back of my closet.  My favorites have all gotten worn out in the last couple years of no shopping.
> 
> I have worn Levi 501 jeans my entire life.  I am really tall and have no hips or butt so the "guy fit" works for me.   In shopping my closet, I just can't believe the variety of fit of various pairs of jeans that all have the same waist size and leg length.   How can some be too big and others be too small if they are all the same brand and all have the same waist size and pant length?  I ordered some online about a month ago--same size as always, and they were about 3 inches too long so I returned them.   3 inches?  How can that be?  I ordered some NYDJ jeans after hearing people rave about them here.   They looked horrible on me as they are designed for people with hips.   They looked like thigh level wings on me.
> 
> I am considering going shopping for jeans tomorrow.  We leave on Thursday.  It is clear that to get a good fit, I am going to have to try them on.   What is the current "in" style of jeans?   I totally skipped skinny jeans and now would l like some.  Are those totally passe?      What is the deal with length now?   Being tall, I was not enthusiastic when pants lengths started showing more ankle.   I felt like they look like "floods" (as if that phrase doesn't date me).    I just found a pair of pants in my closet that I really like but I am concerned they are too short.  Maybe they are not really too short.  Maybe I am just out of touch.
> 
> What is the deal now?  What length is considered attractive now?   How tight is considered attractive now?   If I decide I want to go skinny, will there be anything out there to buy?     I know that it doesn't really matter what is in style, it is what I like, but after wearing the exact same style for decades, I want to try something new when it comes to tightness and length (strictly natural waistline).
> 
> I need some guidance.  I certainly can't get any ideas looking at my neighbors.  What is going on out there in the world when it comes to jeans?  I don't want to look like a teenager but I don't want to look dowdy either.


I think I’m your total opposite! Short pear with my widest area being lower hip (more like saddle bag), slim through waistline and nearly flat chested. This makes jeans difficult too because I need petite. 29 inch is too long unless it’s a skinny so can bunch slightly. Probably more like 28 but like you’ve found it depends on the jeans because they aren’t all made the same.

My Jeans have changed so much. Mom jeans in the 80s, boot cut low rise in the 90s and early 0s, boyfriend as a mum in the late 0s and 10s and only now skinnies in the 20s. I’m sticking to skinnies and NYDJ work on me but I have a couple of straight leg too. And it’s all about dark wash or black which are definitely the classic skinny look for my build and age group. Capri or cropped length work ok for hotter summer days where I live as it doesn’t get that warm but mostly I wear full length with boots, trainers or pumps/heels depending on the occasion. I like you can style them up or down.

My DDs are more fashionable and totally off skinnies. They are into slightly cropped mom jeans or long wide legs. Light wash is very fashionable I’m told. These combinations are what I see loads or younger ladies wearing. At late 40s I’m definitely not in that category!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> What a horrible experience! I've been complaining for years about the doctor who went away for the weekend without giving me my promised biopsy results. I only had to wait 3 days. What you went through is unbelievable.
> 
> I haven't had that surgery either.


Thanks. The wait was awful! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! So sorry you had to go through that and so glad things turned out ok.


Thanks, me too! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I know you had a reason to think twice, but I am sure you made the right decision to keep your ovaries. Once it was explained to me and I got some questions answered, unless they had to go, to me it was a no brainer to keep them. HRT is not always a picnic either and the science on women and hormones is still lacking. I mean, they just started to medically recognize that we are not men without a penis! I am so sorry you suffered for so long.
> 
> Well, after a middle of the night visit to the bathroom where my toilet earned some hazard pay, I am finally starting to feel like ME. I think a couple sessions with the heating pad yesterday, combined with eating sone popcorn and ending all pain meds did it. Still not 100%, but my appetite is coming back and my body feels like my own…albeit a battered one. Things will only get better from here! And I will be able to take Spencer out for backyard zoomie chase, which will make him very happy.


I’m so glad you are feeling slightly brighter and considering a little trip into the garden. 


dcooney4 said:


> Here is my dog that likes to be carried and gets annoyed if you carry the little dog or puppy and not her. So my son in law does it for her. Silly lap dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372725


Gorgeous dog!! 


whateve said:


> My mom died of ovarian cancer (eventually). No one has ever suggested I get my ovaries removed.


I’m so sorry to hear this. 


papertiger said:


> OMG, horrendous.
> 
> Like the doctor who treated my father for 12 motnhs for piles. Turned out it was bowel cancer - and too late to treat.


That’s terrible. I’m so sorry! My FIL died of this before I met DH. Horrific illness. 


Jereni said:


> Thread, DH and I are going to NY this weekend and I would love your shopping / restaurant ideas.
> 
> We’ve both ‘seen the sights’ in NYC many times over and are mostly going up for a weekend getaway at a boutique hotel and to do some fun shopping and eat good food. But I’ve been so busy at work that I haven’t done much research.
> 
> Plus in DC we have _most _of the designer boutiques I could want. We don’t have Fendi, so I might go there. And Mulberry, which I’m assuming has a boutique in NY.
> 
> Any independent or lesser known handbag designers that have boutiques that you’d recommend?


What an incredible trip. Enjoy! 





dcooney4 said:


> Mulberry I believe is on spring street in Soho. There are a lot of great shops down there and restaurants.





Jereni said:


> Thank you… Google tells me there is also a Mulberry at Rockefeller Center which is in the general direction of Fendi so I thought we might go to that one.
> 
> Edited to add: nope you are right. The Soho location looks bigger and the Fendi in Soho looks huge as well. Soho it is.


I’m loving seeing Mulberry as a recommendation and by size of store. Definitely enjoy that! 


whateve said:


> Thanks. I'm doing hormone therapy. The last several years I've been using bio-identical compounds that are made for my specific requirements. I'm so glad I switched to this.


Im on HRT too. The coil and a patch. Gold standard I’m told. I’ve stopped waking up with hot flushes every night at least.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Enjoy! This sounds like the perfect mini holiday! Please take photos.
> I need people to let me get away through their eyes...
> 
> All my Easter holiday plans are cancelled...  no Paris, no going to see my children, no nothing!
> Our car is deteriorating significantly and not likely to be up to any long distance trip. I lost a chrome strip and underneath there was nothing but thin air. I guess it will have to be replaced asap. Poor beloved car!
> 
> On top of everything we are back into homeschooling until the Easter holidays.


I’m so sorry your holidays are all cancelled! Home schooling again for Covid or as a preference? Uk won’t close schools again I don’t think. We’ve kept going through 30% staff and pupil absences. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I didn’t know ahead of time whether it would be laparoscopic or abdominal either. My surgeon said the exact size of my tumor and how everything was connected would determine it and she  wouldn’t know until I was on the table. Same with ovaries or no. I got really lucky…best case scenario.
> How scary for you! Bleeding and equipment left inside! I would be freaking out.
> 
> Funny thing about everyone commenting on how weird it is that it is so common here. I was thinking earlier that there are so many issues that, when you look at the stats, should be pretty prevalent but that we would never know because they are not talked about. Fibroids and hysterectomy are two of them. But anything period or GI related. And so much info is out there that is anti-surgery and makes you feel like you are agreeing to be butchered and/or maimed if you do it. The horror stories are out there, but not the success stories. I was vehemently opposed to a hysterectomy until I mentioned my fibroids to a few women, who then all proceeded to say they had them and wish they had done it sooner. That was the point I started to consider it and come to decide it was the right one for me. I am already glad I did it and will only grow in that feeling as I continue to recover. I wish women felt more open and free to talk about reproductive and gastrointestinal issues, as if they are gross or something to be ashamed or embarrassed about. We are humans. It is all normal stuff. It has all happened to someone else, including someone we know. It’s nothing we chose or cause. No shame.


You are so right. More people should talk about all aspects of O & G! 


Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.


I’m so sorry to hear about VM! I hope everything is okay.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.


Hope things turn out ok with your mom. You do what you need to get through right now and take that realization with you to work on when you have the time/headspace. It is important…but not right now. Retail therapy is something we all practice and it is what our society has programmed is to do. And you did stop yourself on the second bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Thank you… Google tells me there is also a Mulberry at Rockefeller Center which is in the general direction of Fendi so I thought we might go to that one.
> 
> Edited to add: nope you are right. The Soho location looks bigger and the Fendi in Soho looks huge as well. Soho it is.


They are not far apart down there. There are a lot of bag shops in soho.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> Fashion emergency.
> 
> I am packing for Israel.    One way that I use to check out the standard clothing look of locals is going to street view in Google maps and looking at how people are dressed on the streets I expect to frequent.    Based on this research, I have concluded that the standard local dress is jeans, fashion tees, and sweaters/hip length jackets/or hoodies and shoulder bags.   People were dressed to stay warm but it is not coat weather.  (Who knows what month of the year Google took the pics).
> 
> When I selected the dates of our trip, I picked April because the daily high is 73.  I used to live in SoCal and loved 73.   I forgot that I now live where it is 78-83 in the winter and I am acclimated to heat, and I am going to be chilly at 73 and freeze in those nightly 50s and 60s. (Those of you in cold locales must think I am a major whiner).
> 
> I wear almost nothing but light tee shirts and shorts year round.   I need to make a fashion adjustment for this trip.   On our more recent non-urban vacations,  I have worn jeans with a light tee shirt and a linen shirt as a jacket.   I don't think this is going to cut it this time.   I don't have fashion tees.  I can switch to wearing button up shirts as the base layer and a jacket over that.   The shorts to jeans conversion required I go to the back of my closet.  My favorites have all gotten worn out in the last couple years of no shopping.
> 
> I have worn Levi 501 jeans my entire life.  I am really tall and have no hips or butt so the "guy fit" works for me.   In shopping my closet, I just can't believe the variety of fit of various pairs of jeans that all have the same waist size and leg length.   How can some be too big and others be too small if they are all the same brand and all have the same waist size and pant length?  I ordered some online about a month ago--same size as always, and they were about 3 inches too long so I returned them.   3 inches?  How can that be?  I ordered some NYDJ jeans after hearing people rave about them here.   They looked horrible on me as they are designed for people with hips.   They looked like thigh level wings on me.
> 
> I am considering going shopping for jeans tomorrow.  We leave on Thursday.  It is clear that to get a good fit, I am going to have to try them on.   What is the current "in" style of jeans?   I totally skipped skinny jeans and now would l like some.  Are those totally passe?      What is the deal with length now?   Being tall, I was not enthusiastic when pants lengths started showing more ankle.   I felt like they look like "floods" (as if that phrase doesn't date me).    I just found a pair of pants in my closet that I really like but I am concerned they are too short.  Maybe they are not really too short.  Maybe I am just out of touch.
> 
> What is the deal now?  What length is considered attractive now?   How tight is considered attractive now?   If I decide I want to go skinny, will there be anything out there to buy?     I know that it doesn't really matter what is in style, it is what I like, but after wearing the exact same style for decades, I want to try something new when it comes to tightness and length (strictly natural waistline).
> 
> I need some guidance.  I certainly can't get any ideas looking at my neighbors.  What is going on out there in the world when it comes to jeans?  I don't want to look like a teenager but I don't want to look dowdy either.


My favorite jeans are Rag and Bone, Lucky Brand, J Crew ,and Madewell. Only in the straight styles as I too am not currvy. I am tall but not very at 5'9".


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.


Hope all goes well with your Mom. Hugs!


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> Where is a good place to get jeggings?   Is there a brand you would recommend?
> 
> I have never had a pair of 501s come this long.  I think they must have been mislabeled.  Maybe a worker with covid brain.



For jeggings, the one pair I had previously was from Express and they worked pretty well at the time.

My overall jeans brand is Paige. They are pricey, but I only get a new pair of jeans about once a year these days. I won’t buy jeans from anywhere else at this point, Paige is amazing.


----------



## VintageAndVino

Vintage Leather said:


> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.



Sending you and your Mom all my good thoughts and well wishes. Be patient and gentle with yourself. I feel this - I love my bag collection, but I also recognize that the size of it is in direct correlation to the anxiety I’ve experienced from life difficulties and struggles. It’s been a safe space. I’m trying to learn other ways to cope. Yoga and meditation have helped. Take a breath. Hope your Mom is feeling better soon.


----------



## Jereni

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.



 I’m so so sorry to hear this! I hope everything will be ok soon. Sending lots of love your way.


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.


Hey VL, sending you hugs, good vibes, and good wishes. I hope VM is okay, and gets the help she needs. Re: the shopping and all the twists and turns of life - you’re doing okay, what you’re doing and feeling is normal. You have many examples of strength, resilience, and overcoming challenging situations, you have the tools and have done this before. We’re here for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

@whateve @Katinahat @Jereni @BowieFan1971 @Cookiefiend @dcooney4

Thank you each very much for the input on today's jeans world and for the suggestion for the brands.  Lots of good stuff I didn't know.


----------



## Cordeliere

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.



Hope VintageMama is ok.  Emergency rooms are stressful.   

Personally I have zero judgment on retail therapy for acute situations.   Purses are fascinating and compelling and can take you away from where you are.  Much of the time you can return something if you buy it.  You were in control enough to catch yourself before a second check out. (You probably would have bought that purse anyway so this is just a timing issue).   Shopping is better than eating and putting on weight which you can't return.   Retail therapy is bad for long term stress, but what a way to spend time in an emergency room.  Can't read there, shouldn't eat, so what else is there?


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> Diet is never an issue for me. I’m weird and actually _like_ intermittent fasting, veggies, fruit, lean proteins, etc. and *don’t* like rice, pasta, fried food, most sweets, etc. It wouldn’t be good for me to cut any calories.
> My issue is the fatigue + Covid isolation has led to limited movement and loss of muscle mass. So my metabolism has plummeted. (My doctor did a test and it’s awful). So, I’m having to figure out ways to move more without my old life of daily strenuous workouts, constant work travel, and an active social life. My old workouts are still *way* too much so now I’m going to try a mix of walking (endurance) Ashtanga yoga (building muscle) and weight training (building muscle). Wish me luck!



Who among us does not admire the fact that you only like healthy food.   Lucky you.   And who among us does not admire that you were in the habit of doing strenuous workouts, which you presumably liked.   I heard your plan for going forward.  Curiosity has been building in my brain about those former strenuous workouts.   

Would you mind telling us about those former workouts?   What did you do in those strenuous workouts?  How did you get to that set of exercises?  What was your mindset?   Did you build up to those gradually, or just continue from your cheering days?  Did you enjoy them?  Did you not face any dread or other unpleasant emotions in doing them?  I want to know everything.


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> Diet is never an issue for me. I’m weird and actually _like_ intermittent fasting, veggies, fruit, lean proteins, etc. and *don’t* like rice, pasta, fried food, most sweets, etc. It wouldn’t be good for me to cut any calories.
> 
> My issue is the fatigue + Covid isolation has led to limited movement and loss of muscle mass. So my metabolism has plummeted. (My doctor did a test and it’s awful). So, I’m having to figure out ways to move more without my old life of daily strenuous workouts, constant work travel, and an active social life. My old workouts are still *way* too much so now I’m going to try a mix of walking (endurance) Ashtanga yoga (building muscle) and weight training (building muscle). Wish me luck!
> My “finally getting out” was a little bit of a cheat in that I wore two bags the same day running errands but hey - why not.
> Just remember - slow progress! Be kind and gentle with yourself.



Impressive! For me went from not being an issue, to be a major issue (crazy dieting, binge eating, semi-starving, weighing out food, etc.) to back being not an issue anymore lol. I now do a combination of intermittent fasting + intuitive eating. Still love carbs lol, but my want or desire for sweet things has now gone down to wanting to just having a small treat or taste, nothing too extravagant.

I have also lost a lot of muscle mass due to COVID isolation as well (+ hospital overtime). I used to go to the gym on almost a daily basis and lift weights, now it's basically down to once a month home workouts.
My weight from losing muscle has dropped from 125-130 lbs to ~112 lbs. My arms, back and legs have totally shrunk and they're soft and not toned. 
Husband and I are looking to signing back up for a gym membership this year. I just got my eyebrows microbladed, so once they're healed, I look forward to gym workouts again!

Good luck with your exercise routine/journey!  We'll all figure it out eventually.


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> I have also lost a lot of muscle mass due to COVID isolation as well (+ hospital overtime). I used to go to the gym on almost a daily basis and lift weights, now it's basically down to once a month home workouts.
> *My weight from losing muscle has dropped from 125-130 lbs to ~112 lbs. My arms, back and legs have totally shrunk and they're soft and not toned.*



You must have had a lot of muscle.  Did you stay the same size?   I am always fascinated by people weighing more when they put on muscle, but being the same size or smaller.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.



So sorry, hugs and best wishes for you and your mother. 

Please keep us updated


----------



## VintageAndVino

I realized I’ve used 4 out of my 5 white/cream bags in the last week, so I figured I’d do my first Color Week post! They’ve lightened my mood amid work stress, so here goes:

I took my cream Dior Oblique Embroidered Flowers frame bag to lunch on my birthday last week:


Same day, I popped into my favorite vintage store and left with this little (still unidentified) Prada ponyhair cutie. Took her out to dinner with DH that night:


Yesterday it was rainy, so I used my LV Speedy 25 in ivory Epi leather and my favorite H twilly:



Today I wore my beloved big vintage Chanel hobo bag from the early 90’s (the Chanel 22 has nothing on her!):



All that’s left is my Coach Georgie, which was my most-used bag last summer:


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> You must have had a lot of muscle.  Did you stay the same size?   I am always fascinated by people weighing more when they put on muscle, but being the same size or smaller.



Hmm, I believe overall I went from being in-between sizes to a classic XS size.

My waistline remained the same, but the previous areas that I put on muscle (back, arms, butt, thighs) became smaller.
While I really do miss being physically strong (or at least strong for me), it was very frustrating to find clothes that would fit because they would usually be too tight on my arms, back and butt/thighs or too loose for my waist.  

so here’s me at the end of 2019 (I apologize for the bodybuilding like posing)



and this one is probably one of the last times I went to the gym in the beginning of 2020 (already starting to loose a bit of muscle)



I look nothing like this now btw. I am just skinny.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Fashion emergency.
> 
> I am packing for Israel.    One way that I use to check out the standard clothing look of locals is going to street view in Google maps and looking at how people are dressed on the streets I expect to frequent.    Based on this research, I have concluded that the standard local dress is jeans, fashion tees, and sweaters/hip length jackets/or hoodies and shoulder bags.   People were dressed to stay warm but it is not coat weather.  (Who knows what month of the year Google took the pics).
> 
> When I selected the dates of our trip, I picked April because the daily high is 73.  I used to live in SoCal and loved 73.   I forgot that I now live where it is 78-83 in the winter and I am acclimated to heat, and I am going to be chilly at 73 and freeze in those nightly 50s and 60s. (Those of you in cold locales must think I am a major whiner).
> 
> I wear almost nothing but light tee shirts and shorts year round.   I need to make a fashion adjustment for this trip.   On our more recent non-urban vacations,  I have worn jeans with a light tee shirt and a linen shirt as a jacket.   I don't think this is going to cut it this time.   I don't have fashion tees.  I can switch to wearing button up shirts as the base layer and a jacket over that.   The shorts to jeans conversion required I go to the back of my closet.  My favorites have all gotten worn out in the last couple years of no shopping.
> 
> I have worn Levi 501 jeans my entire life.  I am really tall and have no hips or butt so the "guy fit" works for me.   In shopping my closet, I just can't believe the variety of fit of various pairs of jeans that all have the same waist size and leg length.   How can some be too big and others be too small if they are all the same brand and all have the same waist size and pant length?  I ordered some online about a month ago--same size as always, and they were about 3 inches too long so I returned them.   3 inches?  How can that be?  I ordered some NYDJ jeans after hearing people rave about them here.   They looked horrible on me as they are designed for people with hips.   They looked like thigh level wings on me.
> 
> I am considering going shopping for jeans tomorrow.  We leave on Thursday.  It is clear that to get a good fit, I am going to have to try them on.   What is the current "in" style of jeans?   I totally skipped skinny jeans and now would l like some.  Are those totally passe?      What is the deal with length now?   Being tall, I was not enthusiastic when pants lengths started showing more ankle.   I felt like they look like "floods" (as if that phrase doesn't date me).    I just found a pair of pants in my closet that I really like but I am concerned they are too short.  Maybe they are not really too short.  Maybe I am just out of touch.
> 
> What is the deal now?  What length is considered attractive now?   How tight is considered attractive now?   If I decide I want to go skinny, will there be anything out there to buy?     I know that it doesn't really matter what is in style, it is what I like, but after wearing the exact same style for decades, I want to try something new when it comes to tightness and length (strictly natural waistline).
> 
> I need some guidance.  I certainly can't get any ideas looking at my neighbors.  What is going on out there in the world when it comes to jeans?  I don't want to look like a teenager but I don't want to look dowdy either.



under forties seem to have embraced a wider cargo silhouette to all pants includ8ng jeans. When I complained about floods lol, my BC SA told me it’s to showcase the skinniest part of the body lol.

You should wear what makes you feel comfortable For your body type. Nowadays, apparently anything goes except stretch, super skinny, lower rise ( every SA I have says it’s only older ladies who wear this — ouch. I’m 54). But, if the stretch, super skinny works, then why not lol

i wear everything from skinny to cargo culottes (I know right) and just wear the opposite on top (full, skinny; skinny, full)
layers are good, so you can peel them off

can you buy the 501s and just have them shortened or a tailor fray the ends with pinking shears?
Or just roll them for a fashion statement over combat boots

my favorite jeans :
expensive BC joggers elastic waistband, full ( in the 1970s-80s, these would have been fat mom jeans)

everything else is old:
straight legged everlane jeans ( cheaper but they don’t make them any more)
straight frayed 3x1 light wash ( again older, not made anymore )
really cute well cute distressed denim jeans from dolce & gabbana thst I bought sround 1996

note: if I wear a skinny Jean or legging, I anchor the look with a heavy doc marten Chelsea boot but YMMV on that.
IMHO, cropped skinny jeans belong on a super slim petite older woman with no calves to speak of; otherwise they point an arrow to ones butt and or make one look like a farmer. If you do cropped, go to a wider silhouette


----------



## 880

i’m 15 pounds heavier than I was in the 1990s, yet clothing from that era is starting to fit. In some cases, better than when it was originally purchased. Measurements go down even when weight may go up. I actually eat more calories, but I  make very different food choices.



lill_canele said:


> Hmm, I believe overall I went from being in-between sizes to a classic XS size.
> 
> My waistline remained the same, but the previous areas that I put on muscle (back, arms, butt, thighs) became smaller.
> While I really do miss being physically strong (or at least strong for me), it was very frustrating to find clothes that would fit because they would usually be too tight on my arms, back and butt/thighs or too loose for my waist.
> 
> so here’s me at the end of 2019 (I apologize for the bodybuilding like posing)
> View attachment 5373709
> 
> 
> and this one is probably one of the last times I went to the gym in the beginning of 2020 (already starting to loose a bit of muscle)
> View attachment 5373710
> 
> 
> I look nothing like this now btw. I am just skinny.


You look amazing then and now


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> You look amazing then and now



thank you
I give credit to getting a puppy in 2020 for keeping me relatively in shape during quarantine life.


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> Hmm, I believe overall I went from being in-between sizes to a classic XS size.
> 
> My waistline remained the same, but the previous areas that I put on muscle (back, arms, butt, thighs) became smaller.
> While I really do miss being physically strong (or at least strong for me), it was very frustrating to find clothes that would fit because they would usually be too tight on my arms, back and butt/thighs or too loose for my waist.
> 
> so here’s me at the end of 2019 (I apologize for the bodybuilding like posing)
> View attachment 5373709
> 
> 
> and this one is probably one of the last times I went to the gym in the beginning of 2020 (already starting to loose a bit of muscle)
> View attachment 5373710
> 
> 
> I look nothing like this now btw. I am just skinny.


OMG!  I would die to have your abs.      Enjoy your skinny.


----------



## dcooney4

VintageAndVino said:


> I realized I’ve used 4 out of my 5 white/cream bags in the last week, so I figured I’d do my first Color Week post! They’ve lightened my mood amid work stress, so here goes:
> 
> I took my cream Dior Oblique Embroidered Flowers frame bag to lunch on my birthday last week:
> View attachment 5373684
> 
> Same day, I popped into my favorite vintage store and left with this little (still unidentified) Prada ponyhair cutie. Took her out to dinner with DH that night:
> View attachment 5373686
> 
> Yesterday it was rainy, so I used my LV Speedy 25 in ivory Epi leather and my favorite H twilly:
> 
> View attachment 5373687
> 
> Today I wore my beloved big vintage Chanel hobo bag from the early 90’s (the Chanel 22 has nothing on her!):
> 
> View attachment 5373688
> 
> All that’s left is my Coach Georgie, which was my most-used bag last summer:
> 
> View attachment 5373690


Gorgeous bags and Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> OMG!  I would die to have your abs.      Enjoy your skinny.



Haha, thanks!

Abs are a lot of work, they don't require that strict of dieting as people think (though diet is still pretty important) but in order to keep my body fat low (to show the abs lol) I had to keep my metabolism up, like @Sparkletastic talked about with working out and metabolism, I had to workout regularly on a consistent basis to keep burning the fat. 

Not sure if I'd do it again,  .


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cordeliere said:


> Fashion emergency.
> 
> I am packing for Israel.    One way that I use to check out the standard clothing look of locals is going to street view in Google maps and looking at how people are dressed on the streets I expect to frequent.    Based on this research, I have concluded that the standard local dress is jeans, fashion tees, and sweaters/hip length jackets/or hoodies and shoulder bags.   People were dressed to stay warm but it is not coat weather.  (Who knows what month of the year Google took the pics).
> 
> When I selected the dates of our trip, I picked April because the daily high is 73.  I used to live in SoCal and loved 73.   I forgot that I now live where it is 78-83 in the winter and I am acclimated to heat, and I am going to be chilly at 73 and freeze in those nightly 50s and 60s. (Those of you in cold locales must think I am a major whiner).
> 
> I wear almost nothing but light tee shirts and shorts year round.   I need to make a fashion adjustment for this trip.   On our more recent non-urban vacations,  I have worn jeans with a light tee shirt and a linen shirt as a jacket.   I don't think this is going to cut it this time.   I don't have fashion tees.  I can switch to wearing button up shirts as the base layer and a jacket over that.   The shorts to jeans conversion required I go to the back of my closet.  My favorites have all gotten worn out in the last couple years of no shopping.
> 
> I have worn Levi 501 jeans my entire life.  I am really tall and have no hips or butt so the "guy fit" works for me.   In shopping my closet, I just can't believe the variety of fit of various pairs of jeans that all have the same waist size and leg length.   How can some be too big and others be too small if they are all the same brand and all have the same waist size and pant length?  I ordered some online about a month ago--same size as always, and they were about 3 inches too long so I returned them.   3 inches?  How can that be?  I ordered some NYDJ jeans after hearing people rave about them here.   They looked horrible on me as they are designed for people with hips.   They looked like thigh level wings on me.
> 
> I am considering going shopping for jeans tomorrow.  We leave on Thursday.  It is clear that to get a good fit, I am going to have to try them on.   What is the current "in" style of jeans?   I totally skipped skinny jeans and now would l like some.  Are those totally passe?      What is the deal with length now?   Being tall, I was not enthusiastic when pants lengths started showing more ankle.   I felt like they look like "floods" (as if that phrase doesn't date me).    I just found a pair of pants in my closet that I really like but I am concerned they are too short.  Maybe they are not really too short.  Maybe I am just out of touch.
> 
> What is the deal now?  What length is considered attractive now?   How tight is considered attractive now?   If I decide I want to go skinny, will there be anything out there to buy?     I know that it doesn't really matter what is in style, it is what I like, but after wearing the exact same style for decades, I want to try something new when it comes to tightness and length (strictly natural waistline).
> 
> I need some guidance.  I certainly can't get any ideas looking at my neighbors.  What is going on out there in the world when it comes to jeans?  I don't want to look like a teenager but I don't want to look dowdy either.


I’m glad you’ve gotten good input because I’m clueless on current fashion. Just as I got comfortable with dark skinnes, everything flipped to wider, lighter jeans. I wonder where we could get regular, reasonable, non influencer hyped fashion input???


Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.


Sending you hugs. And, of all the ways you could cope - with some being awful options - you picked a benign one that makes you happy. Enjoy the happy and don’t drag in any guilt. You have enough going on.


VintageAndVino said:


> Sending you and your Mom all my good thoughts and well wishes. Be patient and gentle with yourself. I feel this - I love my bag collection, but I also recognize that the size of it is in direct correlation to the anxiety I’ve experienced from life difficulties and struggles. It’s been a safe space. I’m trying to learn other ways to cope. Yoga and meditation have helped. Take a breath. Hope your Mom is feeling better soon.


I completely understand about bags being a safe space. Wishing you much luck as you add to your list of coping skills.


Cordeliere said:


> Who among us does not admire the fact that you only like healthy food.   Lucky you.   And who among us does not admire that you were in the habit of doing strenuous workouts, which you presumably liked.   I heard your plan for going forward.  Curiosity has been building in my brain about those former strenuous workouts.
> 
> Would you mind telling us about those former workouts?   What did you do in those strenuous workouts?  How did you get to that set of exercises?  What was your mindset?   Did you build up to those gradually, or just continue from your cheering days?  Did you enjoy them?  Did you not face any dread or other unpleasant emotions in doing them?  I want to know everything.


This is very sweet but there is literally _nothing_ to admire. On the food front, I just simply lucked out in liking the foods that work for my particular body.  The gummy texture of pasta, rice, bread isn’t appealing to me. And, fried food / baked goods make me feel sluggish.

One outlier - when I was younger, I had little bit of a sweet tooth - likely because my mom is an excellent baker. I decided to eliminate added sugar from my diet after reading about its negative effects. That was HARD. It took several years of starting and stopping til I figured out I had to go cold turkey and just suffer (literally) through the withdrawal phase for a couple of weeks. Now, sweet foods taste yuck as I’m not used to eating them anymore. But, the upside is fruit tastes amazing!!!

Re: the exercise. My mom is very short and very obese. I took after my dad - tall and naturally slender. My mom was actively jealous of my height, size and activity level and tried to fatten me up with unhealthy foods (and crush my spirit with negative comments). So, getting away to dance, cheer, workout was my way of staying sane and not gaining weight from her bad food offerings. But, again, I’m also just lucky because I love being active.

What I HATE is structured working out. But, when you do it for a while, your body really misses it. That’s why it wasn’t hard to keep going from my cheer / dance days. Ultimately, I realized I love weight training. So I developed a 5 day “split” to get full body in each week. Aerobic exercise
- also 5 days a week but not necessarily the same days - is either 50 min on the elliptical or a dance technique class.

I like the feeling of pushing my body physically (and healthfully and carefully) so post surgery walks and beginner yoga have had a hard time keeping my interest. But, I gotta crawl to run to fly. I’m just grumpy in this crawl stage. 


lill_canele said:


> Hmm, I believe overall I went from being in-between sizes to a classic XS size.
> 
> My waistline remained the same, but the previous areas that I put on muscle (back, arms, butt, thighs) became smaller.
> While I really do miss being physically strong (or at least strong for me), it was very frustrating to find clothes that would fit because they would usually be too tight on my arms, back and butt/thighs or too loose for my waist.
> 
> so here’s me at the end of 2019 (I apologize for the bodybuilding like posing)
> View attachment 5373709
> 
> 
> and this one is probably one of the last times I went to the gym in the beginning of 2020 (already starting to loose a bit of muscle)
> View attachment 5373710
> 
> 
> I look nothing like this now btw. I am just skinny.


Awesome photos. I love that you can see the glow of you feeling strong and empowered! And, do what I did. Just get a tailor to adjust clothes for your waist to preserve your sanity.

Like you, with the lack of weights / gym time, I’m just slowly trending back to slim but now with flabby thrown in. I swear my butt is determined to make meaningful progress every single day in its march down to the floor. 

But, we’ll all be ok. We’re surviving global and individual traumas, changing cultural norms & expectations, family demands, illnesses and surgeries, etc. etc.  … Paraphrasing @ElainePG said, I’m trying to stop my grumpies and just love this body for taking care of me despite all it’s fighting against.


----------



## whateve

VintageAndVino said:


> I realized I’ve used 4 out of my 5 white/cream bags in the last week, so I figured I’d do my first Color Week post! They’ve lightened my mood amid work stress, so here goes:
> 
> I took my cream Dior Oblique Embroidered Flowers frame bag to lunch on my birthday last week:
> View attachment 5373684
> 
> Same day, I popped into my favorite vintage store and left with this little (still unidentified) Prada ponyhair cutie. Took her out to dinner with DH that night:
> View attachment 5373686
> 
> Yesterday it was rainy, so I used my LV Speedy 25 in ivory Epi leather and my favorite H twilly:
> 
> View attachment 5373687
> 
> Today I wore my beloved big vintage Chanel hobo bag from the early 90’s (the Chanel 22 has nothing on her!):
> 
> View attachment 5373688
> 
> All that’s left is my Coach Georgie, which was my most-used bag last summer:
> 
> View attachment 5373690


Wonderful collection of whites. The Dior is TDF!


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> Hmm, I believe overall I went from being in-between sizes to a classic XS size.
> 
> My waistline remained the same, but the previous areas that I put on muscle (back, arms, butt, thighs) became smaller.
> While I really do miss being physically strong (or at least strong for me), it was very frustrating to find clothes that would fit because they would usually be too tight on my arms, back and butt/thighs or too loose for my waist.
> 
> so here’s me at the end of 2019 (I apologize for the bodybuilding like posing)
> View attachment 5373709
> 
> 
> and this one is probably one of the last times I went to the gym in the beginning of 2020 (already starting to loose a bit of muscle)
> View attachment 5373710
> 
> 
> I look nothing like this now btw. I am just skinny.


Wow, you're gorgeous! I envy your tiny waist.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> under forties seem to have embraced a wider cargo silhouette to all pants includ8ng jeans. When I complained about floods lol, my BC SA told me it’s to showcase the skinniest part of the body lol.
> 
> You should wear what makes you feel comfortable For your body type. Nowadays, apparently anything goes except stretch, super skinny, lower rise ( every SA I have says it’s only older ladies who wear this — ouch. I’m 54). But, if the stretch, super skinny works, then why not lol
> 
> i wear everything from skinny to cargo culottes (I know right) and just wear the opposite on top (full, skinny; skinny, full)
> layers are good, so you can peel them off
> 
> can you buy the 501s and just have them shortened or a tailor fray the ends with pinking shears?
> Or just roll them for a fashion statement over combat boots
> 
> my favorite jeans :
> expensive BC joggers elastic waistband, full ( in the 1970s-80s, these would have been fat mom jeans)
> 
> everything else is old:
> straight legged everlane jeans ( cheaper but they don’t make them any more)
> straight frayed 3x1 light wash ( again older, not made anymore )
> really cute well cute distressed denim jeans from dolce & gabbana thst I bought sround 1996
> 
> note: if I wear a skinny Jean or legging, I anchor the look with a heavy doc marten Chelsea boot but YMMV on that.
> IMHO, cropped skinny jeans belong on a super slim petite older woman with no calves to speak of; otherwise they point an arrow to ones butt and or make one look like a farmer. If you do cropped, go to a wider silhouette


My calves are skinny and shapeless. I feel cropped pants always make them look like toothpicks. It isn't a good look. I guess if they were tight they would look better, but any pant with a bit of width just emphasizes how skinny they are.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m glad you’ve gotten good input because I’m clueless on current fashion. Just as I got comfortable with dark skinnes, everything flipped to wider, lighter jeans. I wonder where we could get regular, reasonable, non influencer hyped fashion input???
> Sending you hugs. And, of all the ways you could cope - with some being awful options - you picked a benign one that makes you happy. Enjoy the happy and don’t drag in any guilt. You have enough going on.
> I completely understand about bags being a safe space. Wishing you much luck as you add to your list of coping skills.
> This is very sweet but there is literally _nothing_ to admire. On the food front, I just simply lucked out in liking the foods that work for my particular body.  The gummy texture of pasta, rice, bread isn’t appealing to me. And, fried food / baked goods make me feel sluggish.
> 
> One outlier - when I was younger, I had little bit of a sweet tooth - likely because my mom is an excellent baker. I decided to eliminate added sugar from my diet after reading about its negative effects. That was HARD. It took several years of starting and stopping til I figured out I had to go cold turkey and just suffer (literally) through the withdrawal phase for a couple of weeks. Now, sweet foods taste yuck as I’m not used to eating them anymore. But, the upside is fruit tastes amazing!!!
> 
> Re: the exercise. My mom is very short and very obese. I took after my dad - tall and naturally slender. My mom was actively jealous of my height, size and activity level and tried to fatten me up with unhealthy foods (and crush my spirit with negative comments). So, getting away to dance, cheer, workout was my way of staying sane and not gaining weight from her bad food offerings. But, again, I’m also just lucky because I love being active.
> 
> What I HATE is structured working out. But, when you do it for a while, your body really misses it. That’s why it wasn’t hard to keep going from my cheer / dance days. Ultimately, I realized I love weight training. So I developed a 5 day “split” to get full body in each week. Aerobic exercise
> - also 5 days a week but not necessarily the same days - is either 50 min on the elliptical or a dance technique class.
> 
> I like the feeling of pushing my body physically (and healthfully and carefully) so post surgery walks and beginner yoga have had a hard time keeping my interest. But, I gotta crawl to run to fly. I’m just grumpy in this crawl stage.
> Awesome photos. I love that you can see the glow of you feeling strong and empowered! And, do what I did. Just get a tailor to adjust clothes for your waist to preserve your sanity.
> 
> Like you, with the lack of weights / gym time, I’m just slowly trending back to slim but now with flabby thrown in. I swear my butt is determined to make meaningful progress every single day in its march down to the floor.
> 
> But, we’ll all be ok. We’re surviving global and individual traumas, changing cultural norms & expectations, family demands, illnesses and surgeries, etc. etc.  … Paraphrasing @ElainePG said, I’m trying to stop my grumpies and just love this body for taking care of me despite all it’s fighting against.


Thanks for sharing.  Amazed that you like to push yourself.   I like being productive, which usually requires being active, but I don't like to exercise.  I am searching for the mental thing to say to myself that would make want to exercise.   DH says he is waiting for the day that the  project I throw myself into is me.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Amazed that you like to push yourself.   I like being productive, which usually requires being active, but I don't like to exercise.  I am searching for the mental thing to say to myself that would make want to exercise.   DH says he is waiting for the day that the  project I throw myself into is me.


I love your DH’s perspective. Take care of you! 

On the exercise, I think the key may be finding what you like to do vs forcing yourself to do something that is “officially” exercise. For me it’s dance and weight training.  For you it could be biking, hiking, martial arts, a sport you played in school, pole dancing….

As long as you try to force yourself to do something you hate, it likely won’t get done. That’s why I’m struggling with yoga and walking despite my bent towards activity. Those two types of exercise just aren’t enjoyable for me so they feel like a waste of time / dreaded chore.


----------



## Jereni

Struggling to shop my closet for this NY trip. 

Evening bags are easy this time. I am going to bring the sparkly gold sac because why not. And this Chanel makeup case which could double as a clutch depending on if we go to cocktails. 



But, the bag for daytime is harder. I WANT to bring my Celine ‘big’ bag but it’s just not practical - hand carry /elbow carry only and has open sections which would make me worry about pickpockets. 



Then there is the Coach Marlie, but I don’t really want to orient my outfits around this color. (Some of my favorite pairings are summer wear, and it’s not going to be warm).



The Longchamps Pliage is my typical travel bag and is probably the answer. I’m just not excited about it. It’s a great workhorse but I want something a little more fabulous for NYC and this one is going to get plenty of use this summer when we go to Norway. 



Anything else from my collection that anyone remembers and would recommend?


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> Struggling to shop my closet for this NY trip.
> 
> Evening bags are easy this time. I am going to bring the sparkly gold sac because why not. And this Chanel makeup case which could double as a clutch depending on if we go to cocktails.
> View attachment 5373858
> 
> 
> But, the bag for daytime is harder. I WANT to bring my Celine ‘big’ bag but it’s just not practical - hand carry /elbow carry only and has open sections which would make me worry about pickpockets.
> View attachment 5373859
> 
> 
> Then there is the Coach Marlie, but I don’t really want to orient my outfits around this color. (Some of my favorite pairings are summer wear, and it’s not going to be warm).
> View attachment 5373860
> 
> 
> The Longchamps Pliage is my typical travel bag and is probably the answer. I’m just not excited about it. It’s a great workhorse but I want something a little more fabulous for NYC and this one is going to get plenty of use this summer when we go to Norway.
> View attachment 5373862
> 
> 
> Anything else from my collection that anyone remembers and would recommend?


Do you need to worry about pickpocketing?    I have never been pickpocketed anywhere.  NY was the place I was least worried about it.   Does the bag have a zip pocket?   I don't think pickpockets are so good they can get in the bag and in the zipped pocket.   

This is not a reassuring thing to say, but I don't think criminals in NY are subtle anymore.   They go big or go home.


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> Struggling to shop my closet for this NY trip.
> 
> Evening bags are easy this time. I am going to bring the sparkly gold sac because why not. And this Chanel makeup case which could double as a clutch depending on if we go to cocktails.
> View attachment 5373858
> 
> 
> But, the bag for daytime is harder. I WANT to bring my Celine ‘big’ bag but it’s just not practical - hand carry /elbow carry only and has open sections which would make me worry about pickpockets.
> View attachment 5373859
> 
> 
> Then there is the Coach Marlie, but I don’t really want to orient my outfits around this color. (Some of my favorite pairings are summer wear, and it’s not going to be warm).
> View attachment 5373860
> 
> 
> The Longchamps Pliage is my typical travel bag and is probably the answer. I’m just not excited about it. It’s a great workhorse but I want something a little more fabulous for NYC and this one is going to get plenty of use this summer when we go to Norway.
> View attachment 5373862
> 
> 
> Anything else from my collection that anyone remembers and would recommend?


Cross body proenza sch? Chanel coco handle if it can transition from day to evening? 
i personally prefer bags that are light and can collapse down for travel: Evelyn TPM; Loewe mini puszle; Goyard St. Louis; dior mens saddle - cross body, ergonomic and no hw


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Amazed that you like to push yourself.   I like being productive, which usually requires being active, but I don't like to exercise.  I am searching for the mental thing to say to myself that would make want to exercise.   DH says he is waiting for the day that the  project I throw myself into is me.


The only exercise I love is swimming. I can exert myself without getting sweaty. I wish I could do it year round easily. Sometimes I think about putting in an indoor pool. 

I wish I was more motivated in a lot of areas.


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.


Oh no! I am so sorry! We are here for you! Big hug!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## VintageAndVino

Jereni said:


> Then there is the Coach Marlie, but I don’t really want to orient my outfits around this color.



To me that gorgeous Marlie looks like a neutral tone that can go with anything, and is both stylish and carefree. I wore a kelly-style Bally bag last time I was in NYC, very similar shape, and the crossbody-or-top-handle versatility took it from day to night in the same way I think this can. I don't think you have to change what you're wearing to suit it, but you know your clothes. Have fun!!


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> I love your DH’s perspective. Take care of you!
> 
> On the exercise, I think the key may be finding what you like to do vs forcing yourself to do something that is “officially” exercise. For me it’s dance and weight training.  For you it could be biking, hiking, martial arts, a sport you played in school, pole dancing….
> 
> As long as you try to force yourself to do something you hate, it likely won’t get done. That’s why I’m struggling with yoga and walking despite my bent towards activity. Those two types of exercise just aren’t enjoyable for me so they feel like a waste of time / dreaded chore.



One thing I could suggest with walking is finding a way to walk with a purpose. Grocery shopping, Starbucks, some other errand, etc. That seems to work for me. I hate yoga (boring!) and walking just to walk (what’s the point?), but I love walking with a purpose. Somehow I feel more accomplished, if that makes any sense.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Struggling to shop my closet for this NY trip.
> 
> Evening bags are easy this time. I am going to bring the sparkly gold sac because why not. And this Chanel makeup case which could double as a clutch depending on if we go to cocktails.
> View attachment 5373858
> 
> 
> But, the bag for daytime is harder. I WANT to bring my Celine ‘big’ bag but it’s just not practical - hand carry /elbow carry only and has open sections which would make me worry about pickpockets.
> View attachment 5373859
> 
> 
> Then there is the Coach Marlie, but I don’t really want to orient my outfits around this color. (Some of my favorite pairings are summer wear, and it’s not going to be warm).
> View attachment 5373860
> 
> 
> The Longchamps Pliage is my typical travel bag and is probably the answer. I’m just not excited about it. It’s a great workhorse but I want something a little more fabulous for NYC and this one is going to get plenty of use this summer when we go to Norway.
> View attachment 5373862
> 
> 
> Anything else from my collection that anyone remembers and would recommend?



What about your Celine belt bag? It’s kinda like the Big Bag, but crossbody and more secure. It’s in a colorway closer to your Coach, but still neutral enough that it could go with a lot.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Struggling to shop my closet for this NY trip.
> 
> Evening bags are easy this time. I am going to bring the sparkly gold sac because why not. And this Chanel makeup case which could double as a clutch depending on if we go to cocktails.
> View attachment 5373858
> 
> 
> But, the bag for daytime is harder. I WANT to bring my Celine ‘big’ bag but it’s just not practical - hand carry /elbow carry only and has open sections which would make me worry about pickpockets.
> View attachment 5373859
> 
> 
> Then there is the Coach Marlie, but I don’t really want to orient my outfits around this color. (Some of my favorite pairings are summer wear, and it’s not going to be warm).
> View attachment 5373860
> 
> 
> The Longchamps Pliage is my typical travel bag and is probably the answer. I’m just not excited about it. It’s a great workhorse but I want something a little more fabulous for NYC and this one is going to get plenty of use this summer when we go to Norway.
> View attachment 5373862
> 
> 
> Anything else from my collection that anyone remembers and would recommend?


Wear something that is pretty but comfortable to carry. You will see many lovely bags in the city. If you wear something more open than just hold it close in big crowds. Have fun!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.



Sending you a huge hug xxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I think I’m your total opposite! Short pear with my widest area being lower hip (more like saddle bag), slim through waistline and nearly flat chested. This makes jeans difficult too because I need petite. 29 inch is too long unless it’s a skinny so can bunch slightly. Probably more like 28 but like you’ve found it depends on the jeans because they aren’t all made the same.
> 
> My Jeans have changed so much. Mom jeans in the 80s, boot cut low rise in the 90s and early 0s, boyfriend as a mum in the late 0s and 10s and only now skinnies in the 20s. I’m sticking to skinnies and NYDJ work on me but I have a couple of straight leg too. And it’s all about dark wash or black which are definitely the classic skinny look for my build and age group. Capri or cropped length work ok for hotter summer days where I live as it doesn’t get that warm but mostly I wear full length with boots, trainers or pumps/heels depending on the occasion. I like you can style them up or down.
> 
> *My DDs are more fashionable and totally off skinnies. They are into slightly cropped mom jeans or long wide legs. Light wash is very fashionable I’m told. These combinations are what I see loads or younger ladies wearing. At late 40s I’m definitely not in that category!*



Exactly...  in February my younger DD took me jeans hunting and what she was looking for were extremely high waisted Mum jeans in regular length (I had to smile, because didn´t we all want the Vanilia pants in the 80ies?) while I still like skinny and showing my ankles. 

But I dug out a forgotten pair of vintage Diesel- regular waist, long flared legs- and really love them (except for the fact that they have zero stretch!)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’m so sorry your holidays are all cancelled! Home schooling again for Covid or as a preference? Uk won’t close schools again I don’t think. We’ve kept going through 30% staff and pupil absences.


We did not get much information from the school, just a note last Thursday saying staff absence due to Covid was too high to offer classroom teaching for the 6th grade. We were catapulted into homeschooling from Friday on. 
The 7th and 8th grade had already been on homeschooling the week before. 
I assume there are exams coming up for the higher grades and all teachers are needed there. 

They changed the platform to send the assignments and I´m really struggling to find my way through the chaos. The children might have had some kind of introduction, but guess who does not remember whether this happened...


----------



## JenJBS

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.



So sorry to hear about your mom. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## JenJBS

Have a job interview next week. First have to choose which purse to carry, then create an outfit that works with it. So glad I have you guys who will understand that instead of thinking I'm completely crazy for deciding on purse first.   Have a Zoom interview tomorrow, but since I'll do that from home, no worries about a bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Wonderful collection of whites. The Dior is TDF!



+1 absolutely! And I adore the zebra Prada!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> One thing I could suggest with walking is finding a way to walk with a purpose. Grocery shopping, Starbucks, some other errand, etc. That seems to work for me. I hate yoga (boring!) and walking just to walk (what’s the point?), but I love walking with a purpose. Somehow I feel more accomplished, if that makes any sense.



You took the words right out of my mouth....  I hate walking for walking´s sake, but drop me off in a city and I will power walk for hours to get to see every shop there is!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth....  I hate walking for walking´s sake, but drop me off in a city and I will power walk for hours to get to see every shop there is!


That's why I get so much exercise on vacation!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That's why I get so much exercise on vacation!


   atta girl!


----------



## BowieFan1971

lill_canele said:


> Hmm, I believe overall I went from being in-between sizes to a classic XS size.
> 
> My waistline remained the same, but the previous areas that I put on muscle (back, arms, butt, thighs) became smaller.
> While I really do miss being physically strong (or at least strong for me), it was very frustrating to find clothes that would fit because they would usually be too tight on my arms, back and butt/thighs or too loose for my waist.
> 
> so here’s me at the end of 2019 (I apologize for the bodybuilding like posing)
> View attachment 5373709
> 
> 
> and this one is probably one of the last times I went to the gym in the beginning of 2020 (already starting to loose a bit of muscle)
> View attachment 5373710
> 
> 
> I look nothing like this now btw. I am just skinny.


Dayum girl!!!!

I used to be hyperfit too…I was an elite competitive obstacle course runner so I ran 30+ miles a week (6 days) and lifted heavy for 3. I was a size 0-2, 125 lbs, >20% body fat, had a 8 pack. Met my DH and slowly lost my hyper competitive drive…I was happy and no longer trying to fill a hole with exercise.. I miss that body, but not the 10-12 hours a week of training I spent getting/maintaining it. I want to be fitter and start running again, but never like that again.


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> Do you need to worry about pickpocketing?    I have never been pickpocketed anywhere.  NY was the place I was least worried about it.   Does the bag have a zip pocket?   I don't think pickpockets are so good they can get in the bag and in the zipped pocket.
> 
> This is not a reassuring thing to say, but I don't think criminals in NY are subtle anymore.   They go big or go home.



The bag does have a zippered pocket but it’s pretty flat and wouldn’t hold much. I probably wouldn’t get pickpocketed, but the open parts would probably worry me on any trip. Plus I think I should bring something I can crossbody.



880 said:


> Cross body proenza sch? Chanel coco handle if it can transition from day to evening?
> i personally prefer bags that are light and can collapse down for travel: Evelyn TPM; Loewe mini puszle; Goyard St. Louis; dior mens saddle - cross body, ergonomic and no hw



A Proenza schouler PS1 Tiny would probably be the perfect bag for what I’m looking for. Sort of wish I still owned one. 



VintageAndVino said:


> To me that gorgeous Marlie looks like a neutral tone that can go with anything, and is both stylish and carefree. I wore a kelly-style Bally bag last time I was in NYC, very similar shape, and the crossbody-or-top-handle versatility took it from day to night in the same way I think this can. I don't think you have to change what you're wearing to suit it, but you know your clothes. Have fun!!



I’ll take a good look at the clothes I want to bring and see if it works. I’m pretty picky about which colors I like together, I suppose. 



DME said:


> What about your Celine belt bag? It’s kinda like the Big Bag, but crossbody and more secure. It’s in a colorway closer to your Coach, but still neutral enough that it could go with a lot.



Yeah lol the Belt bag is probably perfect again, but since I just used it a bunch on the Tucson trip, I was thinking to mix things up a little.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m sitting in the emergency room waiting area, sitting with VintageMama, waiting to see if they admit her for her heart or lungs.
> 
> And I bought a bag. Almost got two, but the doctor came in and I remembered that I really don’t need it.
> 
> I shop because it reminds me of being 27. Before the legal battle to get the Knight (that dragged out over three years, and cost as much as a Himalayan Croc Birkin.) Before my parents became so very ill. Before I pivoted out of a well paying corporate field and into public service.
> 
> I need healthier strategies for dealing with stress. But for now, I’ve bought one bag for the year.


So sorry to hear this.  Hope your mom is doing okay.   Sending positive thoughts and hugs.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Struggling to shop my closet for this NY trip.
> 
> Evening bags are easy this time. I am going to bring the sparkly gold sac because why not. And this Chanel makeup case which could double as a clutch depending on if we go to cocktails.
> View attachment 5373858
> 
> 
> But, the bag for daytime is harder. I WANT to bring my Celine ‘big’ bag but it’s just not practical - hand carry /elbow carry only and has open sections which would make me worry about pickpockets.
> View attachment 5373859
> 
> 
> Then there is the Coach Marlie, but I don’t really want to orient my outfits around this color. (Some of my favorite pairings are summer wear, and it’s not going to be warm).
> View attachment 5373860
> 
> 
> The Longchamps Pliage is my typical travel bag and is probably the answer. I’m just not excited about it. It’s a great workhorse but I want something a little more fabulous for NYC and this one is going to get plenty of use this summer when we go to Norway.
> View attachment 5373862
> 
> 
> Anything else from my collection that anyone remembers and would recommend?


How about your pink Polene?  I remember it has shoulder straps but not sure if you prefer a crossbody bag?  I think your white Tory Burch is lovely too.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Dayum girl!!!!
> 
> I used to be hyperfit too…I was an elite competitive obstacle course runner so I ran 30+ miles a week (6 days) and lifted heavy for 3. I was a size 0-2, 125 lbs, >20% body fat, had a 8 pack. Met my DH and slowly lost my hyper competitive drive…I was happy and no longer trying to fill a hole with exercise.. I miss that body, but not the 10-12 hours a week of training I spent getting/maintaining it. I want to be fitter and start running again, but never like that again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373972
> View attachment 5373973
> View attachment 5373974
> View attachment 5373975


Wow!!!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Dayum girl!!!!
> 
> I used to be hyperfit too…I was an elite competitive obstacle course runner so I ran 30+ miles a week (6 days) and lifted heavy for 3. I was a size 0-2, 125 lbs, >20% body fat, had a 8 pack. Met my DH and slowly lost my hyper competitive drive…I was happy and no longer trying to fill a hole with exercise.. I miss that body, but not the 10-12 hours a week of training I spent getting/maintaining it. I want to be fitter and start running again, but never like that again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373972
> View attachment 5373973
> View attachment 5373974
> View attachment 5373975


Wow! You're amazing!


----------



## Cordeliere

Feedback time.   Shopping report for all of those who gave me advice on jeans.  Since we are leaving late tonight (3am), I had to be efficient in my shopping.   While exploring all the other brands was appealing, it wasn't happening today.  I speed up to a Levi outlet about 30 minutes away because thought that was the place I had the most likelihood of finding something.   Here are 3 pictures that show how many jeans they had in stock.  Three walls stacked to the ceiling with jeans.  I tried on 5 styles and about 3 pairs in each style.






Remember when I was saying how can the same size in the same brand fit so differently?   I figured some things out about that.  Part of it is whether the fabric has stretch.  501s are their only style that don't stretch and that is what I have mostly bought.  Today I bought two pairs in stretch fabric today and I went down one inch in waist size.   Now that I have them home and washed, I wish I had gone down two inches.  And believe me it is not because my waist is smaller than it used to be.

I suspect that the size deflation factor is going on in the women's jeans.   Same size--smaller number.  

Tried on skinny jeans.  Was shocked that they were only narrow from the knee down.  The thighs looked baggy on me.   Maybe I lost thigh muscle and didn't notice.  Maybe that is why my 501s were looking baggy to me now.   My legs have always been skinny.  When I was in my 40s, I met my new next door neighbor.   She looked at my thin legs and asked "Did you have childhood polio?"   I was not offended and thought it was funny.   

Anyway, moved up to slim jeans.  Same problem, just not so bad.  The straight leg jeans ended up being the best.

Bought a black pair meant for women and a gray pair meant for men.   Same legs on me.  34 length in the womens and 32 in mens.    Are they trying to say my legs are abnormally long for a women but not so much so for a man.  Maybe the women's ride higher?  Not sure.

So after all the words, here is what I got.





Thanks to all who gave me info on fit and length.  And thanks for the info about the other brands.   After only being able to find 2 pairs of jeans that fit out of three walls of jeans, the realization has hit me that I am hard to fit.  But unless I try other things, I won't know what is possible.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Feedback time.   Shopping report for all of those who gave me advice on jeans.  Since we are leaving late tonight (3am), I had to be efficient in my shopping.   While exploring all the other brands was appealing, it wasn't happening today.  I speed up to a Levi outlet about 30 minutes away because thought that was the place I had the most likelihood of finding something.   Here are 3 pictures that show how many jeans they had in stock.  Three walls stacked to the ceiling with jeans.  I tried on 5 styles and about 3 pairs in each style.
> View attachment 5374001
> View attachment 5374002
> View attachment 5374003
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when I was saying how can the same size in the same brand fit so differently?   I figured some things out about that.  Part of it is whether the fabric has stretch.  501s are their only style that don't stretch and that is what I have mostly bought.  Today I bought two pairs in stretch fabric today and I went down one inch in waist size.   Now that I have them home and washed, I wish I had gone down two inches.  And believe me it is not because my waist is smaller than it used to be.
> 
> I suspect that the size deflation factor is going on in the women's jeans.   Same size--smaller number.
> 
> Tried on skinny jeans.  Was shocked that they were only narrow from the knee down.  The thighs looked baggy on me.   Maybe I lost thigh muscle and didn't notice.  Maybe that is why my 501s were looking baggy to me now.   My legs have always been skinny.  When I was in my 40s, I met my new next door neighbor.   She looked at my thin legs and asked "Did you have childhood polio?"   I was not offended and thought it was funny.
> 
> Anyway, moved up to slim jeans.  Same problem, just not so bad.  The straight leg jeans ended up being the best.
> 
> Bought a black pair meant for women and a gray pair meant for men.   Same legs on me.  34 length in the womens and 32 in mens.    Are they trying to say my legs are abnormally long for a women but not so much so for a man.  Maybe the women's ride higher?  Not sure.
> 
> So after all the words, here is what I got.
> 
> View attachment 5374021
> View attachment 5374022
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who gave me info on fit and length.  And thanks for the info about the other brands.   After only being able to find 2 pairs of jeans that fit out of three walls of jeans, the realization has hit me that I am hard to fit.  But unless I try other things, I won't know what is possible.  Thanks for all the help.


They look great! After reading that you tried on 15 pairs and bought 2, I am grateful that I keep older pairs.


----------



## Sparkletastic

DME said:


> One thing I could suggest with walking is finding a way to walk with a purpose. Grocery shopping, Starbucks, some other errand, etc. That seems to work for me. I hate yoga (boring!) and walking just to walk (what’s the point?), but I love walking with a purpose. Somehow I feel more accomplished, if that makes any sense.


I would but, where I live, I could only power walk to a neighbor’s house. I’m not in walking distance to any commerce.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Exactly...  in February my younger DD took me jeans hunting and what she was looking for were extremely high waisted Mum jeans in regular length (I had to smile, because didn´t we all want the Vanilia pants in the 80ies?) while I still like skinny and showing my ankles.
> 
> But I dug out a forgotten pair of vintage Diesel- regular waist, long flared legs- and really love them (except for the fact that they have zero stretch!)


What are/were Vanila pants?

————
I’m headed out of town to one of my geeky conventions this weekend.  These are the only trips where handbags don’t matter. I take my Bag of Holding to wear to day sessions and usually throw my id and a credit card in my pocket or bra wallet when we hang out at night. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is the perfect con bag because it’s roomy but compact, I can cover the front panel in pins, there is a special interior section for the program and the side pockets hold a water bottle and a rolled up poster or photograph. It’s not my usual style  but fun!

For this trip, 5 of us are staying in an AirBnb.  One of the group is a private chef who loves cooking even in his off time. So, we all tested twice this week for Covid and will enjoy time together in the evenings eating his yummy creations vs risking exposure going out on the town (During the con sessions we’ll wear N95’s).

I guess these work arounds are the new features of a Covid world social life. Trying to balance fun and safety.  Because extended quarantining over 2 years really caused my mental health to suffer.


----------



## lill_canele

BowieFan1971 said:


> Dayum girl!!!!
> 
> I used to be hyperfit too…I was an elite competitive obstacle course runner so I ran 30+ miles a week (6 days) and lifted heavy for 3. I was a size 0-2, 125 lbs, >20% body fat, had a 8 pack. Met my DH and slowly lost my hyper competitive drive…I was happy and no longer trying to fill a hole with exercise.. I miss that body, but not the 10-12 hours a week of training I spent getting/maintaining it. I want to be fitter and start running again, but never like that again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373972
> View attachment 5373973
> View attachment 5373974
> View attachment 5373975



Ah so glad we can relate!  So cool! I was never that much of an outdoor interactive sports person (aka a fun rat lol) You are such a boss! 
Yes it was a lot of exercise for sure!
I definitely calmed down after I met my husband as well, in my relationship with food. Before him I was a little too food obsessed with counting calories. I would weigh my food out on a scale even at restaurants! Crazy I know.
He encouraged me to relax, enjoy my food and said small indulgences once a while would not do anything to my weight. (Something I was aware of but never really let myself do, I was just in a very restrictive mindset at the time)
Not that I completely let myself go when we were together of course, he enjoys working out on a regular schedule. Like you, just not crazy about it anymore haha.


----------



## lill_canele

A little behind on bag posting. Here are my black bags and my one “white” bag lol. (I’ll get a real white bag, one day   )


----------



## Sparkletastic

lill_canele said:


> A little behind on bag posting. Here are my black bags and my one “white” bag lol. (I’ll get a real white bag, one day   )
> View attachment 5374070
> 
> View attachment 5374068


All gorgeous!  Is the white and gold a Celine? And, is it a clutch? Small / big?  I’d love to learn more.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Feedback time.   Shopping report for all of those who gave me advice on jeans.  Since we are leaving late tonight (3am), I had to be efficient in my shopping.   While exploring all the other brands was appealing, it wasn't happening today.  I speed up to a Levi outlet about 30 minutes away because thought that was the place I had the most likelihood of finding something.   Here are 3 pictures that show how many jeans they had in stock.  Three walls stacked to the ceiling with jeans.  I tried on 5 styles and about 3 pairs in each style.
> View attachment 5374001
> View attachment 5374002
> View attachment 5374003
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when I was saying how can the same size in the same brand fit so differently?   I figured some things out about that.  Part of it is whether the fabric has stretch.  501s are their only style that don't stretch and that is what I have mostly bought.  Today I bought two pairs in stretch fabric today and I went down one inch in waist size.   Now that I have them home and washed, I wish I had gone down two inches.  And believe me it is not because my waist is smaller than it used to be.
> 
> I suspect that the size deflation factor is going on in the women's jeans.   Same size--smaller number.
> 
> Tried on skinny jeans.  Was shocked that they were only narrow from the knee down.  The thighs looked baggy on me.   Maybe I lost thigh muscle and didn't notice.  Maybe that is why my 501s were looking baggy to me now.   My legs have always been skinny.  When I was in my 40s, I met my new next door neighbor.   She looked at my thin legs and asked "Did you have childhood polio?"   I was not offended and thought it was funny.
> 
> Anyway, moved up to slim jeans.  Same problem, just not so bad.  The straight leg jeans ended up being the best.
> 
> Bought a black pair meant for women and a gray pair meant for men.   Same legs on me.  34 length in the womens and 32 in mens.    Are they trying to say my legs are abnormally long for a women but not so much so for a man.  Maybe the women's ride higher?  Not sure.
> 
> So after all the words, here is what I got.
> 
> View attachment 5374021
> View attachment 5374022
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who gave me info on fit and length.  And thanks for the info about the other brands.   After only being able to find 2 pairs of jeans that fit out of three walls of jeans, the realization has hit me that I am hard to fit.  But unless I try other things, I won't know what is possible.  Thanks for all the help.


Honestly, when it comes to jeans that fit AND look good AND are comfortable AND reflect personal style, EVERYONE is hard to fit. That is why there is such a variety (3 walls) out there and why there can be extreme brand loyalty, with people not thinking twice about spending up to $200 for the right pair of jeans. It ain’t you, honey!


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Feedback time.   Shopping report for all of those who gave me advice on jeans.  Since we are leaving late tonight (3am), I had to be efficient in my shopping.   While exploring all the other brands was appealing, it wasn't happening today.  I speed up to a Levi outlet about 30 minutes away because thought that was the place I had the most likelihood of finding something.   Here are 3 pictures that show how many jeans they had in stock.  Three walls stacked to the ceiling with jeans.  I tried on 5 styles and about 3 pairs in each style.
> View attachment 5374001
> View attachment 5374002
> View attachment 5374003
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when I was saying how can the same size in the same brand fit so differently?   I figured some things out about that.  Part of it is whether the fabric has stretch.  501s are their only style that don't stretch and that is what I have mostly bought.  Today I bought two pairs in stretch fabric today and I went down one inch in waist size.   Now that I have them home and washed, I wish I had gone down two inches.  And believe me it is not because my waist is smaller than it used to be.
> 
> I suspect that the size deflation factor is going on in the women's jeans.   Same size--smaller number.
> 
> Tried on skinny jeans.  Was shocked that they were only narrow from the knee down.  The thighs looked baggy on me.   Maybe I lost thigh muscle and didn't notice.  Maybe that is why my 501s were looking baggy to me now.   My legs have always been skinny.  When I was in my 40s, I met my new next door neighbor.   She looked at my thin legs and asked "Did you have childhood polio?"   I was not offended and thought it was funny.
> 
> Anyway, moved up to slim jeans.  Same problem, just not so bad.  The straight leg jeans ended up being the best.
> 
> Bought a black pair meant for women and a gray pair meant for men.   Same legs on me.  34 length in the womens and 32 in mens.    Are they trying to say my legs are abnormally long for a women but not so much so for a man.  Maybe the women's ride higher?  Not sure.
> 
> So after all the words, here is what I got.
> 
> View attachment 5374021
> View attachment 5374022
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who gave me info on fit and length.  And thanks for the info about the other brands.   After only being able to find 2 pairs of jeans that fit out of three walls of jeans, the realization has hit me that I am hard to fit.  But unless I try other things, I won't know what is possible.  Thanks for all the help.


They look great. I have the same problem with skinny jeans, which is why I changed to jeggings. I don't know why the men's and women's sizes would be different lengths, since that is supposed to be an inseam length.

I totally agree about size inflation. When I was in my 20s I worked in Levi's corporate offices. They regularly had employee sales of merchandise. Most of the stuff they sold in these sales were samples. Their sample size was size 9, which is what I wore. I was much skinnier back then. I think it would be equivalent to a 0 or 1 now. I have some recent Levis. I can't remember which size and can't go look right now but I know they are smaller than a 9, and I'm much bigger than I was back then.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Have a job interview next week. First have to choose which purse to carry, then create an outfit that works with it. So glad I have you guys who will understand that instead of thinking I'm completely crazy for deciding on purse first.   Have a Zoom interview tomorrow, but since I'll do that from home, no worries about a bag.



I choose the bag first every day if I can  

What about your Aspinal briefcase or your Ferragamo?




Purses & Perfumes said:


> How about your pink Polene?  I remember it has shoulder straps but not sure if you prefer a crossbody bag?  I think your white Tory Burch is lovely too.



This one? This is exactly the size of bag I’d want but yeah it can’t crossbody. And the other Polene is small.






lill_canele said:


> A little behind on bag posting. Here are my black bags and my one “white” bag lol. (I’ll get a real white bag, one day   )
> View attachment 5374070
> 
> View attachment 5374068



Love your bag shelves! That Prada is lovely.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> I choose the bag first every day if I can
> 
> What about your Aspinal briefcase or your Ferragamo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one? This is exactly the size of bag I’d want but yeah it can’t crossbody. And the other Polene is small.
> 
> View attachment 5374209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your bag shelves! That Prada is lovely.


The color of that Polene is SO pretty!


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> Honestly, when it comes to jeans that fit AND look good AND are comfortable AND reflect personal style, EVERYONE is hard to fit. That is why there is such a variety (3 walls) out there and why there can be extreme brand loyalty, with people not thinking twice about spending up to $200 for the right pair of jeans. It ain’t you, honey!



I was essentially going to say the same thing, but you said it far better that I ever could! It’s not you, it’s the jeans. I find jeans to be, by far, the hardest item of clothing to buy. Right now I’m trying to take care of my mid-rise LOFT curvy skinny jeans as best I can because I can’t find them anymore. LOFT still sells skinny jeans, but they’re high-waisted and the amount of stretch these days is too much. (As someone who is short-waisted, a high-waisted style means the waistband is right up near my boobs. Um, no.) I love a boot cut jean, but I feel like that style is dated. I’m also liking  to show off my ankles a bit because that means I can show off my shoes. Because I’m pear-shaped, some of the other current, popular styles make me look frumpy, so I won’t buy them. But again, it’s not you (or your shape), it’s the jeans. I suspect everyone on this thread has similar woes.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> You took the words right out of my mouth....  I hate walking for walking´s sake, but drop me off in a city and I will power walk for hours to get to see every shop there is!



Don’t tell DH or DD, but any time we plan a trip to any major city, my first bit of research on what to do is the shopping. And then I’ll figure out the sites.  Like you, I could walk for hours and miles just checking out all the stores!


----------



## lill_canele

Sparkletastic said:


> All gorgeous!  Is the white and gold a Celine? And, is it a clutch? Small / big?  I’d love to learn more.



Thank you  Yes, it is Celine.  It's the triomphe shoulder bag in canvas.
Strap is leather and adjustable with 3 holes for the buckle, but I use it at the shortest length.

Probably one of the most compact out of all my bags. It fits about the same amount as a small CF.
And because of that small size, it is definitely a bare essentials sort of bag. I can fit my 6 ring LV key holder (which has my car fob), my iphone 13 mini, a card holder, a lipstick and that is it. Depending on how I can fit my items, it may be pushing it lol.

But I have had no issues with color transfer on the off-white canvas and I love it as a summer bag. I also feel safe carrying it around since it's always on my shoulder and close to my body.
I have really enjoyed the beautiful shine and color of the gold hardware and prefer a more symbolic logo that doesn't scream Celine lol.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Honestly, when it comes to jeans that fit AND look good AND are comfortable AND reflect personal style, EVERYONE is hard to fit. That is why there is such a variety (3 walls) out there and why there can be extreme brand loyalty, with people not thinking twice about spending up to $200 for the right pair of jeans. It ain’t you, honey!


This!  100% this! Well said!



Jereni said:


> I choose the bag first every day if I can
> What about your Aspinal briefcase or your Ferragamo?


I decided on my Polene Numero Dix. Not a showy bag or brand, but obviously high quality and beautiful design. 






DME said:


> Don’t tell DH or DD, but any time we plan a trip to any major city, my first bit of research on what to do is the shopping. And then I’ll figure out the sites.  Like you, I could walk for hours and miles just checking out all the stores!


Same!


----------



## papertiger

VintageAndVino said:


> I realized I’ve used 4 out of my 5 white/cream bags in the last week, so I figured I’d do my first Color Week post! They’ve lightened my mood amid work stress, so here goes:
> 
> I took my cream Dior Oblique Embroidered Flowers frame bag to lunch on my birthday last week:
> View attachment 5373684
> 
> Same day, I popped into my favorite vintage store and left with this little (still unidentified) Prada ponyhair cutie. Took her out to dinner with DH that night:
> View attachment 5373686
> 
> Yesterday it was rainy, so I used my LV Speedy 25 in ivory Epi leather and my favorite H twilly:
> 
> View attachment 5373687
> 
> Today I wore my beloved big vintage Chanel hobo bag from the early 90’s (the Chanel 22 has nothing on her!):
> 
> View attachment 5373688
> 
> All that’s left is my Coach Georgie, which was my most-used bag last summer:
> 
> View attachment 5373690



Suddenly there's a temperature drop here and it doesn't feel like Spring so much, but I'm really enjoying living the season through your recent choices


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Hmm, I believe overall I went from being in-between sizes to a classic XS size.
> 
> My waistline remained the same, but the previous areas that I put on muscle (back, arms, butt, thighs) became smaller.
> While I really do miss being physically strong (or at least strong for me), it was very frustrating to find clothes that would fit because they would usually be too tight on my arms, back and butt/thighs or too loose for my waist.
> 
> so here’s me at the end of 2019 (I apologize for the bodybuilding like posing)
> View attachment 5373709
> 
> 
> and this one is probably one of the last times I went to the gym in the beginning of 2020 (already starting to loose a bit of muscle)
> View attachment 5373710
> 
> 
> I look nothing like this now btw. I am just skinny.



I honestly think you look fine before and after, not 'skinny' just lean. It's hard for women to retain muscle unless they put a huge amount of time into it at the gym etc.


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> This!  100% this! Well said!
> 
> 
> I decided on my Polene Numero Dix. Not a showy bag or brand, but obviously high quality and beautiful design.
> View attachment 5374317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same!



Love this Polene Nr 10


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Feedback time.   Shopping report for all of those who gave me advice on jeans.  Since we are leaving late tonight (3am), I had to be efficient in my shopping.   While exploring all the other brands was appealing, it wasn't happening today.  I speed up to a Levi outlet about 30 minutes away because thought that was the place I had the most likelihood of finding something.   Here are 3 pictures that show how many jeans they had in stock.  Three walls stacked to the ceiling with jeans.  I tried on 5 styles and about 3 pairs in each style.
> View attachment 5374001
> View attachment 5374002
> View attachment 5374003
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when I was saying how can the same size in the same brand fit so differently?   I figured some things out about that.  Part of it is whether the fabric has stretch.  501s are their only style that don't stretch and that is what I have mostly bought.  Today I bought two pairs in stretch fabric today and I went down one inch in waist size.   Now that I have them home and washed, I wish I had gone down two inches.  And believe me it is not because my waist is smaller than it used to be.
> 
> I suspect that the size deflation factor is going on in the women's jeans.   Same size--smaller number.
> 
> Tried on skinny jeans.  Was shocked that they were only narrow from the knee down.  The thighs looked baggy on me.   Maybe I lost thigh muscle and didn't notice.  Maybe that is why my 501s were looking baggy to me now.   My legs have always been skinny.  When I was in my 40s, I met my new next door neighbor.   She looked at my thin legs and asked "Did you have childhood polio?"   I was not offended and thought it was funny.
> 
> Anyway, moved up to slim jeans.  Same problem, just not so bad.  The straight leg jeans ended up being the best.
> 
> Bought a black pair meant for women and a gray pair meant for men.   Same legs on me.  34 length in the womens and 32 in mens.    Are they trying to say my legs are abnormally long for a women but not so much so for a man.  Maybe the women's ride higher?  Not sure.
> 
> So after all the words, here is what I got.
> 
> View attachment 5374021
> View attachment 5374022
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who gave me info on fit and length.  And thanks for the info about the other brands.   After only being able to find 2 pairs of jeans that fit out of three walls of jeans, the realization has hit me that I am hard to fit.  But unless I try other things, I won't know what is possible.  Thanks for all the help.



Jeans = _everyone_ is hard to fit


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> I was essentially going to say the same thing, but you said it far better that I ever could! It’s not you, it’s the jeans. I find jeans to be, by far, the hardest item of clothing to buy. Right now I’m trying to take care of my mid-rise LOFT curvy skinny jeans as best I can because I can’t find them anymore. LOFT still sells skinny jeans, but they’re high-waisted and the amount of stretch these days is too much. (As someone who is short-waisted, a high-waisted style means the waistband is right up near my boobs. Um, no.) I love a boot cut jean, but I feel like that style is dated. I’m also liking  to show off my ankles a bit because that means I can show off my shoes. Because I’m pear-shaped, some of the other current, popular styles make me look frumpy, so I won’t buy them. But again, it’s not you (or your shape), it’s the jeans. I suspect everyone on this thread has similar woes.


I liked the short period of time where you had a choice of rise. I love mid rise because I do not have a narrow enough waist compared to my hip size to comfortably wear most high rise jeans and low rise hits right at the part of the stomach where I have my loose post baby skin, so instant muffin top at any weight for me. And what is it with the extreme stretch? I have to wear a belt with some jeans because if I didn’t, by mid-day I would have to be pulling up my pants every 5 mins! Not a good look…

I remember when all you could get was low rise and I was looking for a pair of red skinnies. I was a size 6, mind you. I went in Aeropostale and tried a pair on in a 6 and an 8…both gave instant muffin top and made me look horrible. When I came out of the fitting room and said they didn’t look good on me, the pretty young size 0 said in a condescending tone, “Well maybe you just don’t have the right body for our jeans.” I said, “No, maybe your jeans aren’t right for my body.” *Mic drop*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> This one? This is exactly the size of bag I’d want but yeah it can’t crossbody. And the other Polene is small.
> 
> View attachment 5374209


Yes, that's the one I was thinking about.  Too bad you can't wear it crossbody.  It's such a pretty color!
Perhaps this process of selecting a bag for the trip is revealing a "need" in your bag wardrobe? Another mid-size day to night bag (in addition to your Celine belt), with a crossbody or shoulder strap...


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Love this Polene Nr 10


Thank you!   



papertiger said:


> Jeans = _everyone_ is hard to fit


Agreed! So true!


----------



## Sparkletastic

lill_canele said:


> Thank you  Yes, it is Celine.  It's the triomphe shoulder bag in canvas.
> Strap is leather and adjustable with 3 holes for the buckle, but I use it at the shortest length.
> 
> Probably one of the most compact out of all my bags. It fits about the same amount as a small CF.
> And because of that small size, it is definitely a bare essentials sort of bag. I can fit my 6 ring LV key holder (which has my car fob), my iphone 13 mini, a card holder, a lipstick and that is it. Depending on how I can fit my items, it may be pushing it lol.
> 
> But I have had no issues with color transfer on the off-white canvas and I love it as a summer bag. I also feel safe carrying it around since it's always on my shoulder and close to my body.
> I have really enjoyed the beautiful shine and color of the gold hardware and prefer a more symbolic logo that doesn't scream Celine lol.


Gorgeous. I love these bags and agree on the logo. 
I see you have an iphone 13 mini. I do as well. My cover story is I bought it because I have small hands. The real story is I bought it to be sure it will fit into the pockets in all my bags. 


JenJBS said:


> This!  100% this! Well said!
> 
> 
> I decided on my Polene Numero Dix. Not a showy bag or brand, but obviously high quality and beautiful design.
> View attachment 5374317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same!


I really like that bag. Is the leather rigid as with the Un? 


papertiger said:


> Jeans = _everyone_ is hard to fit


This! And, when you finally find one style that fits, they discontinue it, change it or get rid of your size / cut.

I need a “regular plus” inseam (not quite tall but regular can run a teeny bit short) and a curvy fit meaning small waist and room through butt, hips and thighs. This cut is almost impossible to find.

Then because of the stupidity of women’s sizing not being standardized, I can need any size from a 0 to an 8.  Who wants to try on 2-4 sizes for just ONE style when looking for jeans??? It can take hours to find one pair that “fits”. Then you have to see what that pair is doing to your butt, check for muffin top, see if you can sit in them, think about how they will look with every shoe from flats to stilettos to combat boots… Jeans are a total pain!!!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I honestly think you look fine before and after, not 'skinny' just lean. It's hard for women to retain muscle unless they put a huge amount of time into it at the gym etc.


I don't develop noticeable muscle no matter what I do. I used to lift weights but it never showed.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I liked the short period of time where you had a choice of rise. I love mid rise because I do not have a narrow enough waist compared to my hip size to comfortably wear most high rise jeans and low rise hits right at the part of the stomach where I have my loose post baby skin, so instant muffin top at any weight for me. And what is it with the extreme stretch? I have to wear a belt with some jeans because if I didn’t, by mid-day I would have to be pulling up my pants every 5 mins! Not a good look…
> 
> I remember when all you could get was low rise and I was looking for a pair of red skinnies. I was a size 6, mind you. I went in Aeropostale and tried a pair on in a 6 and an 8…both gave instant muffin top and made me look horrible. When I came out of the fitting room and said they didn’t look good on me, the pretty young size 0 said in a condescending tone, “Well maybe you just don’t have the right body for our jeans.” I said, “No, maybe your jeans aren’t right for my body.” *Mic drop*


That sales girl was an idiot! Sometimes I feel out of place shopping at stores that cater to teens but none of the salespeople have ever made me feel I wasn't meant to be there.


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Perhaps this process of selecting a bag for the trip is revealing a "need" in your bag wardrobe? Another mid-size day to night bag (in addition to your Celine belt), with a crossbody or shoulder strap...



Hahah I confess I did a round of searching on Nordstrom and Neiman Marcus to see if there was anything good and locally available. What I want is more or less like you say - a medium sized crossbody that is a little more on the ‘luxe’ side… but not necessarily something as fancy as a Chanel for example.

Not sure what this bag would be, although as mentioned the PS1 would be a good option, if only it could be crossbodied.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> I decided on my Polene Numero Dix. Not a showy bag or brand, but obviously high quality and beautiful design.
> View attachment 5374317


Love this bag!


Jereni said:


> Hahah I confess I did a round of searching on Nordstrom and Neiman Marcus to see if there was anything good and locally available. What I want is more or less like you say - a medium sized crossbody that is a little more on the ‘luxe’ side… but not necessarily something as fancy as a Chanel for example.
> 
> Not sure what this bag would be, although as mentioned the PS1 would be a good option, if only it could be crossbodied.


Saint Laurent has a few bags that might work.  I've also used the Fleming large shoulder bag from Tory Burch in the past.  The Marc Jacobs Natasha (I had one) was great while travelling -- gorgeous leather, packed flat, and was quite easy to use.  Hmmm... maybe I should have hung on to it!   The Pochette Metis or some such similar style works really well for a casual medium sized crossbody bag too.  
Hope you find something that works with your travel wardrobe.

@Sparkletastic, agree with you about jeans.  I currently have only two pairs that fit me okay (thanks to some covid weight that I am still trying to lose), and I have zero desire to go jeans shopping so I am making do with the two of them for the present.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hope things turn out ok with your mom. You do what you need to get through right now and take that realization with you to work on when you have the time/headspace. It is important…but not right now. Retail therapy is something we all practice and it is what our society has programmed is to do. And you did stop yourself on the second bag.


This is so well said! Thank you for saying what I thought but so eloquently. 


lill_canele said:


> Impressive! For me went from not being an issue, to be a major issue (crazy dieting, binge eating, semi-starving, weighing out food, etc.) to back being not an issue anymore lol.


Exactly!  I’ve taken this to extremes. I’m programmed to be never happy with myself. Thin and obsessive or more relaxed but full of shame. 


VintageAndVino said:


> I realized I’ve used 4 out of my 5 white/cream bags in the last week, so I figured I’d do my first Color Week post! They’ve lightened my mood amid work stress, so here goes:
> 
> I took my cream Dior Oblique Embroidered Flowers frame bag to lunch on my birthday last week:
> View attachment 5373684
> 
> Same day, I popped into my favorite vintage store and left with this little (still unidentified) Prada ponyhair cutie. Took her out to dinner with DH that night:
> View attachment 5373686
> 
> Yesterday it was rainy, so I used my LV Speedy 25 in ivory Epi leather and my favorite H twilly:
> 
> View attachment 5373687
> 
> Today I wore my beloved big vintage Chanel hobo bag from the early 90’s (the Chanel 22 has nothing on her!):
> 
> View attachment 5373688
> 
> All that’s left is my Coach Georgie, which was my most-used bag last summer:
> 
> View attachment 5373690


What completely beautiful bags! That Chanel Hobo! And the fish looks delicious. 


lill_canele said:


> Hmm, I believe overall I went from being in-between sizes to a classic XS size.
> 
> My waistline remained the same, but the previous areas that I put on muscle (back, arms, butt, thighs) became smaller.
> While I really do miss being physically strong (or at least strong for me), it was very frustrating to find clothes that would fit because they would usually be too tight on my arms, back and butt/thighs or too loose for my waist.
> 
> so here’s me at the end of 2019 (I apologize for the bodybuilding like posing)
> View attachment 5373709
> 
> 
> and this one is probably one of the last times I went to the gym in the beginning of 2020 (already starting to loose a bit of muscle)
> View attachment 5373710
> 
> 
> I look nothing like this now btw. I am just skinny.


I do not have the words! You look incredible! 


880 said:


> under forties seem to have embraced a wider cargo silhouette to all pants includ8ng jeans. When I complained about floods lol, my BC SA told me it’s to showcase the skinniest part of the body lol.
> 
> You should wear what makes you feel comfortable For your body type. Nowadays, apparently anything goes except stretch, super skinny, lower rise ( every SA I have says it’s only older ladies who wear this — ouch. I’m 54). But, if the stretch, super skinny works, then why not lol
> 
> i wear everything from skinny to cargo culottes (I know right) and just wear the opposite on top (full, skinny; skinny, full)
> layers are good, so you can peel them off
> 
> can you buy the 501s and just have them shortened or a tailor fray the ends with pinking shears?
> Or just roll them for a fashion statement over combat boots
> 
> my favorite jeans :
> expensive BC joggers elastic waistband, full ( in the 1970s-80s, these would have been fat mom jeans)
> 
> everything else is old:
> straight legged everlane jeans ( cheaper but they don’t make them any more)
> straight frayed 3x1 light wash ( again older, not made anymore )
> really cute well cute distressed denim jeans from dolce & gabbana thst I bought sround 1996
> 
> note: if I wear a skinny Jean or legging, I anchor the look with a heavy doc marten Chelsea boot but YMMV on that.
> IMHO, cropped skinny jeans belong on a super slim petite older woman with no calves to speak of; otherwise they point an arrow to ones butt and or make one look like a farmer. If you do cropped, go to a wider silhouette


Really insightful! I’m learning lots about jeans from you. Wider leg cropped is no good on my petite pear. Too bottom heavy and makes me look even wider and shorter! 


whateve said:


> My calves are skinny and shapeless. I feel cropped pants always make them look like toothpicks. It isn't a good look. I guess if they were tight they would look better, but any pant with a bit of width just emphasizes how skinny they are.


I kind of wish I had this problem. Even weighing less than 98 pounds as a young adult I couldn’t buy long boots because of my chunky calves. Thank goodness for calf fit boots from  2010 onwards. 


Jereni said:


> Struggling to shop my closet for this NY trip.
> 
> Evening bags are easy this time. I am going to bring the sparkly gold sac because why not. And this Chanel makeup case which could double as a clutch depending on if we go to cocktails.
> View attachment 5373858
> 
> 
> But, the bag for daytime is harder. I WANT to bring my Celine ‘big’ bag but it’s just not practical - hand carry /elbow carry only and has open sections which would make me worry about pickpockets.
> View attachment 5373859
> 
> 
> Then there is the Coach Marlie, but I don’t really want to orient my outfits around this color. (Some of my favorite pairings are summer wear, and it’s not going to be warm).
> View attachment 5373860
> 
> 
> The Longchamps Pliage is my typical travel bag and is probably the answer. I’m just not excited about it. It’s a great workhorse but I want something a little more fabulous for NYC and this one is going to get plenty of use this summer when we go to Norway.
> View attachment 5373862
> 
> 
> Anything else from my collection that anyone remembers and would recommend?


These decisions are so difficult. I love your big Celine!!

I think others have given good advice. The belt bag? Something crossbody? I’d take a regular Alexa - probably in black but perhaps chestnut depending on the season. Holds lots, looks good, secure.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Exactly...  in February my younger DD took me jeans hunting and what she was looking for were extremely high waisted Mum jeans in regular length (I had to smile, because didn´t we all want the Vanilia pants in the 80ies?) while I still like skinny and showing my ankles.
> 
> But I dug out a forgotten pair of vintage Diesel- regular waist, long flared legs- and really love them (except for the fact that they have zero stretch!)


Our DDs sound similar. It’s great your vintage Diesel work for you still. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> We did not get much information from the school, just a note last Thursday saying staff absence due to Covid was too high to offer classroom teaching for the 6th grade. We were catapulted into homeschooling from Friday on.
> The 7th and 8th grade had already been on homeschooling the week before.
> I assume there are exams coming up for the higher grades and all teachers are needed there.
> 
> They changed the platform to send the assignments and I´m really struggling to find my way through the chaos. The children might have had some kind of introduction, but guess who does not remember whether this happened...


That’s very stressful. I really feel for you and DS. I hope it improves quickly. Staff absence has been terrible in the U.K. too and it has led to some short closures. I was speaking to a parent who arrived in the U.K. from Hong Kong this week. The education situation there sounds incredibly difficult. 





JenJBS said:


> Have a job interview next week. First have to choose which purse to carry, then create an outfit that works with it. So glad I have you guys who will understand that instead of thinking I'm completely crazy for deciding on purse first.   Have a Zoom interview tomorrow, but since I'll do that from home, no worries about a bag.


Your bags are awesome so you’ll look great. Some interview candidates carried Mulberry bags at my work a few weeks ago. Had to restrain myself from using that as a plus point during the feedback session when we chose the final candidate!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Dayum girl!!!!
> 
> I used to be hyperfit too…I was an elite competitive obstacle course runner so I ran 30+ miles a week (6 days) and lifted heavy for 3. I was a size 0-2, 125 lbs, >20% body fat, had a 8 pack. Met my DH and slowly lost my hyper competitive drive…I was happy and no longer trying to fill a hole with exercise.. I miss that body, but not the 10-12 hours a week of training I spent getting/maintaining it. I want to be fitter and start running again, but never like that again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373972
> View attachment 5373973
> View attachment 5373974
> View attachment 5373975


What are you all doing to me! I can’t even comprehend being that fit. You look incredible!  


Cordeliere said:


> Feedback time.   Shopping report for all of those who gave me advice on jeans.  Since we are leaving late tonight (3am), I had to be efficient in my shopping.   While exploring all the other brands was appealing, it wasn't happening today.  I speed up to a Levi outlet about 30 minutes away because thought that was the place I had the most likelihood of finding something.   Here are 3 pictures that show how many jeans they had in stock.  Three walls stacked to the ceiling with jeans.  I tried on 5 styles and about 3 pairs in each style.
> View attachment 5374001
> View attachment 5374002
> View attachment 5374003
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when I was saying how can the same size in the same brand fit so differently?   I figured some things out about that.  Part of it is whether the fabric has stretch.  501s are their only style that don't stretch and that is what I have mostly bought.  Today I bought two pairs in stretch fabric today and I went down one inch in waist size.   Now that I have them home and washed, I wish I had gone down two inches.  And believe me it is not because my waist is smaller than it used to be.
> 
> I suspect that the size deflation factor is going on in the women's jeans.   Same size--smaller number.
> 
> Tried on skinny jeans.  Was shocked that they were only narrow from the knee down.  The thighs looked baggy on me.   Maybe I lost thigh muscle and didn't notice.  Maybe that is why my 501s were looking baggy to me now.   My legs have always been skinny.  When I was in my 40s, I met my new next door neighbor.   She looked at my thin legs and asked "Did you have childhood polio?"   I was not offended and thought it was funny.
> 
> Anyway, moved up to slim jeans.  Same problem, just not so bad.  The straight leg jeans ended up being the best.
> 
> Bought a black pair meant for women and a gray pair meant for men.   Same legs on me.  34 length in the womens and 32 in mens.    Are they trying to say my legs are abnormally long for a women but not so much so for a man.  Maybe the women's ride higher?  Not sure.
> 
> So after all the words, here is what I got.
> 
> View attachment 5374021
> View attachment 5374022
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who gave me info on fit and length.  And thanks for the info about the other brands.   After only being able to find 2 pairs of jeans that fit out of three walls of jeans, the realization has hit me that I am hard to fit.  But unless I try other things, I won't know what is possible.  Thanks for all the help.


That was a marathon of jeans shopping dedication! It was worth it. I think you look great in this style and the length is good. I wish my legs looked like yours!
Jeans shopping is awful!! It can turn me into a depressed wreck!  

My sister has great legs and a bigger top. I have heavy legs but a small waist, bust and shoulders. We joke that we have a good half each. At least one of us didn’t get all the good bits and vice versa. 


lill_canele said:


> A little behind on bag posting. Here are my black bags and my one “white” bag lol. (I’ll get a real white bag, one day   )
> View attachment 5374070
> 
> View attachment 5374068


Beautiful bags and a lovely display! Really like the black quilting. What is the white one? It’s beautiful!


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> This is so well said! Thank you for saying what I thought but so eloquently.
> 
> Beautiful bags and a lovely display! Really like the black quilting. What is the white one? It’s beautiful!



Thank you  It's my Celine Triomphe shoulder bag in canvas!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> This is so well said! Thank you for saying what I thought but so eloquently.
> 
> Exactly!  I’ve taken this to extremes. *I’m programmed to be never happy with myself. Thin and obsessive or more relaxed but full of shame.*
> 
> What completely beautiful bags! That Chanel Hobo! And the fish looks delicious.
> 
> I do not have the words! You look incredible!
> 
> Really insightful! I’m learning lots about jeans from you. Wider leg cropped is no good on my petite pear. Too bottom heavy and makes me look even wider and shorter!
> 
> *I kind of wish I had this problem. Even weighing less than 98 pounds as a young adult I couldn’t buy long boots because of my chunky calves. Thank goodness for calf fit boots from  2010 onwards.*
> 
> These decisions are so difficult. I love your big Celine!!
> 
> I think others have given good advice. The belt bag? Something crossbody? I’d take a regular Alexa - probably in black but perhaps chestnut depending on the season. Holds lots, looks good, secure.
> 
> Our DDs sound similar. It’s great your vintage Diesel work for you still.
> 
> That’s very stressful. I really feel for you and DS. I hope it improves quickly. Staff absence has been terrible in the U.K. too and it has led to some short closures. I was speaking to a parent who arrived in the U.K. from Hong Kong this week. The education situation there sounds incredibly difficult.
> Your bags are awesome so you’ll look great. Some interview candidates carried Mulberry bags at my work a few weeks ago. Had to restrain myself from using that as a plus point during the feedback session when we chose the final candidate!
> 
> What are you all doing to me! I can’t even comprehend being that fit. You look incredible!
> 
> That was a marathon of jeans shopping dedication! It was worth it. I think you look great in this style and the length is good. I wish my legs looked like yours!
> Jeans shopping is awful!! It can turn me into a depressed wreck!
> 
> My sister has great legs and a bigger top. I have heavy legs but a small waist, bust and shoulders. We joke that we have a good half each. At least one of us didn’t get all the good bits and vice versa.
> 
> Beautiful bags and a lovely display! Really like the black quilting. What is the white one? It’s beautiful!


I'm the same way. I miss the days of being naturally skinny and not worrying about it. Now I think about food way too much, and either feel guilty for eating what I love or sad for forcing myself to resist.

I never realized that about calves until my sister visited me when we lived in the country. I had saved a brand new pair of Wellingtons for her to wear around the property. She couldn't get them over her calves. She danced a lot and has very shapely calves.

I don't have problems shopping for jeans. I have way too many pairs but maybe hardly any that are absolutely perfect.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> This is so well said! Thank you for saying what I thought but so eloquently.
> 
> Exactly!  I’ve taken this to extremes. I’m programmed to be never happy with myself. Thin and obsessive or more relaxed but full of shame.
> 
> What completely beautiful bags! That Chanel Hobo! And the fish looks delicious.
> 
> I do not have the words! You look incredible!
> 
> Really insightful! I’m learning lots about jeans from you. Wider leg cropped is no good on my petite pear. Too bottom heavy and makes me look even wider and shorter!
> 
> I kind of wish I had this problem. Even weighing less than 98 pounds as a young adult I couldn’t buy long boots because of my chunky calves. Thank goodness for calf fit boots from  2010 onwards.
> 
> These decisions are so difficult. I love your big Celine!!
> 
> I think others have given good advice. The belt bag? Something crossbody? I’d take a regular Alexa - probably in black but perhaps chestnut depending on the season. Holds lots, looks good, secure.
> 
> Our DDs sound similar. It’s great your vintage Diesel work for you still.
> 
> That’s very stressful. I really feel for you and DS. I hope it improves quickly. Staff absence has been terrible in the U.K. too and it has led to some short closures. I was speaking to a parent who arrived in the U.K. from Hong Kong this week. The education situation there sounds incredibly difficult.
> Your bags are awesome so you’ll look great. Some interview candidates carried Mulberry bags at my work a few weeks ago. Had to restrain myself from using that as a plus point during the feedback session when we chose the final candidate!
> 
> What are you all doing to me! I can’t even comprehend being that fit. You look incredible!
> 
> That was a marathon of jeans shopping dedication! It was worth it. I think you look great in this style and the length is good. I wish my legs looked like yours!
> Jeans shopping is awful!! It can turn me into a depressed wreck!
> 
> My sister has great legs and a bigger top. I have heavy legs but a small waist, bust and shoulders. We joke that we have a good half each. At least one of us didn’t get all the good bits and vice versa.
> 
> Beautiful bags and a lovely display! Really like the black quilting. What is the white one? It’s beautiful!


Honey, don’t be sad you don’t look like that pic because *I *don’t look like that pic either!  But my life is so much better now (well, it will be after I recover…


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> I really like that bag. Is the leather rigid as with the Un?


Thank you!     Yes, it is rigid.




Purses & Perfumes said:


> Love this bag!


Thank you! 




Katinahat said:


> Your bags are awesome so you’ll look great. Some interview candidates carried Mulberry bags at my work a few weeks ago. Had to restrain myself from using that as a plus point during the feedback session when we chose the final candidate!


Thank you!    Nice! Where the Mulberry bags all one color or style? How fun that you got so see some at work!


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Saint Laurent has a few bags that might work.  I've also used the Fleming large shoulder bag from Tory Burch in the past.  The Marc Jacobs Natasha (I had one) was great while travelling -- gorgeous leather, packed flat, and was quite easy to use.  Hmmm... maybe I should have hung on to it!   The Pochette Metis or some such similar style works really well for a casual medium sized crossbody bag too.
> Hope you find something that works with your travel wardrobe.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, agree with you about jeans.  I currently have only two pairs that fit me okay (thanks to some covid weight that I am still trying to lose), and I have zero desire to go jeans shopping so I am making do with the two of them for the present.



AGAIN, you and I think along similar lines. The one bag I halfway considered when searching yesterday was this one, although really what I’d prefer for a trip like this is a neutral. This however might be a candidate for replacing my Marlie.






Katinahat said:


> These decisions are so difficult. I love your big Celine!!
> 
> I think others have given good advice. The belt bag? Something crossbody? I’d take a regular Alexa - probably in black but perhaps chestnut depending on the season. Holds lots, looks good, secure.
> 
> Our DDs sound similar. It’s great your vintage Diesel work for you still.
> 
> That’s very stressful. I really feel for you and DS. I hope it improves quickly. Staff absence has been terrible in the U.K. too and it has led to some short closures. I was speaking to a parent who arrived in the U.K. from Hong Kong this week. The education situation there sounds incredibly difficult.
> Your bags are awesome so you’ll look great. Some interview candidates carried Mulberry bags at my work a few weeks ago. Had to restrain myself from using that as a plus point during the feedback session when we chose the final candidate!
> 
> What are you all doing to me! I can’t even comprehend being that fit. You look incredible!
> 
> That was a marathon of jeans shopping dedication! It was worth it. I think you look great in this style and the length is good. I wish my legs looked like yours!
> Jeans shopping is awful!! It can turn me into a depressed wreck!
> 
> My sister has great legs and a bigger top. I have heavy legs but a small waist, bust and shoulders. We joke that we have a good half each. At least one of us didn’t get all the good bits and vice versa.
> 
> Beautiful bags and a lovely display! Really like the black quilting. What is the white one? It’s beautiful!



Thank you! Yeah I love the Celine for errands or out to weekend lunch.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> AGAIN, you and I think along similar lines. The one bag I halfway considered when searching yesterday was this one, although really what I’d prefer for a trip like this is a neutral. This however might be a candidate for replacing my Marlie.
> 
> View attachment 5374833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yeah I love the Celine for errands or out to weekend lunch.


This color is gorgeous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sparkletastic said:


> I would but, where I live, I could only power walk to a neighbor’s house. I’m not in walking distance to any commerce.
> *What are/were Vanila pants?*
> 
> ————
> I’m headed out of town to one of my geeky conventions this weekend.  These are the only trips where handbags don’t matter. I take my Bag of Holding to wear to day sessions and usually throw my id and a credit card in my pocket or bra wallet when we hang out at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374049
> 
> This is the perfect con bag because it’s roomy but compact, I can cover the front panel in pins, there is a special interior section for the program and the side pockets hold a water bottle and a rolled up poster or photograph. It’s not my usual style  but fun!
> 
> For this trip, 5 of us are staying in an AirBnb.  One of the group is a private chef who loves cooking even in his off time. So, we all tested twice this week for Covid and will enjoy time together in the evenings eating his yummy creations vs risking exposure going out on the town (During the con sessions we’ll wear N95’s).
> 
> I guess these work arounds are the new features of a Covid world social life. Trying to balance fun and safety.  Because extended quarantining over 2 years really caused my mental health to suffer.


Vanilia were the dream pants...  today they´d go by super high waist mum I´d say.... only in the 80ies we all wanted them in candy colours or in white.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Honestly, when it comes to jeans that fit AND look good AND are comfortable AND reflect personal style, EVERYONE is hard to fit. That is why there is such a variety (3 walls) out there and why there can be extreme brand loyalty, with people not thinking twice about spending up to $200 for the right pair of jeans. It ain’t you, honey!



Absolutely! It´s never our fault when we cannot find the perfect jeans in a store full of them. Sizes have stopped to say anything and at least in the cheaper segment it´s totally normal that pairs of the same style with the same size tag are different in fit. That´s what happens in lowest wage mass production... 
I think finding the perfect jeans is like finding a pot of gold.
And until I encounter the right rainbow to follow to mine I make do with Lidl inhouse brand skinnies. 12,99 € for the womens´type, 9,99€ for the teenager model and they "work" for me. Some better than others... which I then will return when doing the next grocery shopping. I always bring home 2 or 3 so that I can be relatively sure one will do the trick.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That sales girl was an idiot! Sometimes I feel out of place shopping at stores that cater to teens but none of the salespeople have ever made me feel I wasn't meant to be there.


Lucky you! I´m used to being looked up and down when I try to shop at "too young" stores, especially by very young and skinny saleswomen while male salespersons are usually more polite and helpful.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> AGAIN, you and I think along similar lines. The one bag I halfway considered when searching yesterday was this one, although really what I’d prefer for a trip like this is a neutral. This however might be a candidate for replacing my Marlie.
> 
> View attachment 5374833


Ha, ha, yes, I was thinking about the LouLou.  This blue green color is gorgeous, but the taupe with gold hardware is lovely too if someone wants a neutral bag.  Saint Laurent does a really nice taupe/dark beige shade.   Good luck deciding and keep us posted on your trip bag choices!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> It’s great your vintage Diesel work for you still.



This makes me insanely happy, because they do fit me properly for the first time ever right now. When I bought them preloved years ago they were painfully tight at the waist and to avoid an enormous muffin top I added triangular inserts to the side seams. Still they were uncomfortable. They were in the throw out bag when I got adventurous and tried them on a short while ago. And they were huge on me! I took my alteration out, brought them back to their original lines and they do fit! 



Katinahat said:


> I hope it improves quickly.



Thank you! I don´t know what the situation will be like after the Easter break, but for now it´s only one day left until said Easter break and we will get through this. I already checked the assignments. I´m waiting for comments from the teachers as we work in the middle of the night, the time when DS and I are most productive (when we don´t have to get up early.)


----------



## afroken

Catching up to all the messages, wow this thread moves so fast!

@880 I’ve gotten to know the owner of a glasses store pretty well and she is like the perfect “SA” for glasses for me. I went into her store for the first time more than 10 years ago looking for a pair of new glasses and right off the bat, she could tell what kind of glasses suits me. Since she has been in the glasses business for many years, she accumulated a lot of vintage ones, which I bought many of as they are so much cheaper than her luxury designer ones. Some of my favourite are Michele Lamy for Victor Gros ones, from 70s/80s:




I have at least 6-7 more pairs of vintage ones, as well as an equal number of “modern” ones. I just moved so they are all in a box and haven’t been unpacked yet. I have to say, vintage frames are much better quality than modern ones.

@papertiger a concert to Elton calls for something blingy or colourful, so I’ve narrowed my bag choice down to these two. I still have 5 months to decide 







@Vintage Leather I hope your mom gets better soon. Sorry to hear this don’t feel guilty about buying the bag, like @BowieFan1971 said, you stopped at the second one. This is how you had to cope and if this bag could bring you some joy and comfort, then it has already exceeded the amount that you paid her for. Sending you and your mom well wishes.

@Cordeliere enjoy your trip and looking forward to see your updates!

@JenJBS good luck on your interview! I was going to say Aspinal briefcase too but the Polene is also a great choice!

—————

A few weeks ago we played a game where we had to think of a bag that’s us, or best represents us. I had chosen two black slouchy shoulder bags (Balenciaga City and The Row Duplex) as they are understated, just like my introverted and minimalist side. A few days ago I came across this colourful bag and I think it’s also very “me”, and represents my (not always) maximalist and child-at-heart side. She’s on her way to me now from Netherlands. I think she looks very happy, don’t you agree?


----------



## 880

afroken said:


> Catching up to all the messages, wow this thread moves so fast!
> 
> @880 I’ve gotten to know the owner of a glasses store pretty well and she is like the perfect “SA” for glasses for me. I went into her store for the first time more than 10 years ago looking for a pair of new glasses and right off the bat, she could tell what kind of glasses suits me. Since she has been in the glasses business for many years, she accumulated a lot of vintage ones, which I bought many of as they are so much cheaper than her luxury designer ones. Some of my favourite are Michele Lamy for Victor Gros ones, from 70s/80s:
> 
> View attachment 5374919
> 
> 
> I have at least 6-7 more pairs of vintage ones, as well as an equal number of “modern” ones. I just moved so they are all in a box and haven’t been unpacked yet. I have to say, vintage frames are much better quality than modern ones.
> 
> @papertiger a concert to Elton calls for something blingy or colourful, so I’ve narrowed my bag choice down to these two. I still have 5 months to decide
> 
> View attachment 5374920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374921
> 
> 
> @Vintage Leather I hope your mom gets better soon. Sorry to hear this don’t feel guilty about buying the bag, like @BowieFan1971 said, you stopped at the second one. This is how you had to cope and if this bag could bring you some joy and comfort, then it has already exceeded what you paid her for.
> 
> @Cordeliere enjoy your trip and looking forward to see your updates!
> 
> @JenJBS good luck on your interview!
> 
> —————
> 
> A few weeks ago we played a game where we had to think of a bag that’s us, or best represents us. I had chosen two black slouchy shoulder bags (Balenciaga City and The Row Duplex) as they are understated, just like my introverted and minimalist side. A few days ago I came across this colourful bag and I think it’s also very “me”, and represents my (not always) maximalist and child-at-heart side. She’s on her way to me now from Netherlands. I think she looks very happy, don’t you agree?
> 
> View attachment 5374925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374926


Thank you for posting! Love your aesthetic ! And it is really important to find an SA for glasses that gets your taste and your needs!  I vote for the blue elton bag  hugs


----------



## afroken

880 said:


> Thank you for posting! Love your aesthetic ! And it is really important to find an SA for glasses that gets your taste and your needs!  Hugs


Maybe a bit far-stretched but I think of this glasses SA as someone who had helped me find my style. Before I went into her store, I was almost ashamed of my glasses. They were ugly and didn’t make me feel great either. This SA helped me find several styles that suited me and for the first time I loved how I looked with glasses. Hugs @880 , you’re always so insightful and thoughtful in your responses


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hello, my internet friends! I have made it back... relatively unscathed. Things have been hectic so I've been pretty MIA these past few weeks. I'm done the bulk of this semesters course work. I have one more final paper due at the very end of the semester ( more than two weeks... let's call this pre-spring break!)

Firstly... thank you to everyone who responded to my first aid post a few weeks ago. I feel much better now. That bus driver hasn't said anything else to me since that one encounter. I'm grateful for that. I've seen one of the kids friends since then too. They're okay! Hearing that news made me so happy, honestly. It felt so good knowing that I was able to make a positive impact on them. 

As for my love life... we've hardly spoken in the past two months. I miss him tremendously but I know he's very busy as well. I'm trying to practice compassion and patience as I know he's a poor texter to begin with let alone when he's super entrenched in course work and regular work. He told me we'll see each-other soon. I hope so. 

Since it's spring cleaning my finds have been incredible which is reflected in how stuffed my wardrobe currently is. I'm trimming my bag collection again. We'll see how that goes over ( I'm guessing everybody stays)

How are you guys holding up? What's new?


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> Maybe a bit far-stretched but I think of this glasses SA as someone who had helped me find my style. Before I went into her store, I was almost ashamed of my glasses. They were ugly and didn’t make me feel great either. This SA helped me find several styles that suited me and for the first time I loved how I looked with glasses. Hugs @880 , you’re always so insightful and thoughtful in your responses


That's great! I hate shopping for glasses frames. I can't see how I look in them when I try them on so I have to rely on someone else's judgement. Then I have to live with it for several years. I guess I should take pictures then pop my glasses back on to see them. I didn't think of that last time.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Lucky you! I´m used to being looked up and down when I try to shop at "too young" stores, especially by very young and skinny saleswomen while male salespersons are usually more polite and helpful.


Which is stupid because WE are the ones with the money!


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> Catching up to all the messages, wow this thread moves so fast!
> 
> @880 I’ve gotten to know the owner of a glasses store pretty well and she is like the perfect “SA” for glasses for me. I went into her store for the first time more than 10 years ago looking for a pair of new glasses and right off the bat, she could tell what kind of glasses suits me. Since she has been in the glasses business for many years, she accumulated a lot of vintage ones, which I bought many of as they are so much cheaper than her luxury designer ones. Some of my favourite are Michele Lamy for Victor Gros ones, from 70s/80s:
> 
> View attachment 5374919
> 
> 
> I have at least 6-7 more pairs of vintage ones, as well as an equal number of “modern” ones. I just moved so they are all in a box and haven’t been unpacked yet. I have to say, vintage frames are much better quality than modern ones.
> 
> @papertiger a concert to Elton calls for something blingy or colourful, so I’ve narrowed my bag choice down to these two. I still have 5 months to decide
> 
> View attachment 5374920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374921
> 
> 
> @Vintage Leather I hope your mom gets better soon. Sorry to hear this don’t feel guilty about buying the bag, like @BowieFan1971 said, you stopped at the second one. This is how you had to cope and if this bag could bring you some joy and comfort, then it has already exceeded the amount that you paid her for. Sending you and your mom well wishes.
> 
> @Cordeliere enjoy your trip and looking forward to see your updates!
> 
> @JenJBS good luck on your interview! I was going to say Aspinal briefcase too but the Polene is also a great choice!
> 
> —————
> 
> A few weeks ago we played a game where we had to think of a bag that’s us, or best represents us. I had chosen two black slouchy shoulder bags (Balenciaga City and The Row Duplex) as they are understated, just like my introverted and minimalist side. A few days ago I came across this colourful bag and I think it’s also very “me”, and represents my (not always) maximalist and child-at-heart side. She’s on her way to me now from Netherlands. I think she looks very happy, don’t you agree?
> 
> View attachment 5374925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374926


That bag is happiness personfied. I love it!!!


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Catching up to all the messages, wow this thread moves so fast!
> 
> @880 I’ve gotten to know the owner of a glasses store pretty well and she is like the perfect “SA” for glasses for me. I went into her store for the first time more than 10 years ago looking for a pair of new glasses and right off the bat, she could tell what kind of glasses suits me. Since she has been in the glasses business for many years, she accumulated a lot of vintage ones, which I bought many of as they are so much cheaper than her luxury designer ones. Some of my favourite are Michele Lamy for Victor Gros ones, from 70s/80s:
> 
> View attachment 5374919
> 
> 
> I have at least 6-7 more pairs of vintage ones, as well as an equal number of “modern” ones. I just moved so they are all in a box and haven’t been unpacked yet. I have to say, vintage frames are much better quality than modern ones.
> 
> @papertiger a concert to Elton calls for something blingy or colourful, so I’ve narrowed my bag choice down to these two. I still have 5 months to decide
> 
> View attachment 5374920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374921
> 
> 
> @Vintage Leather I hope your mom gets better soon. Sorry to hear this don’t feel guilty about buying the bag, like @BowieFan1971 said, you stopped at the second one. This is how you had to cope and if this bag could bring you some joy and comfort, then it has already exceeded the amount that you paid her for. Sending you and your mom well wishes.
> 
> @Cordeliere enjoy your trip and looking forward to see your updates!
> 
> @JenJBS good luck on your interview! I was going to say Aspinal briefcase too but the Polene is also a great choice!
> 
> —————
> 
> A few weeks ago we played a game where we had to think of a bag that’s us, or best represents us. I had chosen two black slouchy shoulder bags (Balenciaga City and The Row Duplex) as they are understated, just like my introverted and minimalist side. A few days ago I came across this colourful bag and I think it’s also very “me”, and represents my (not always) maximalist and child-at-heart side. She’s on her way to me now from Netherlands. I think she looks very happy, don’t you agree?
> 
> View attachment 5374925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374926



Such fab glasses. 

I love vintage Cazals and JPGs

Great bags for the concert  

If you are the patchwork bag too, then you have a side to you to make me smile. I think its great.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> That's great! I hate shopping for glasses frames. I can't see how I look in them when I try them on so I have to rely on someone else's judgement. Then I have to live with it for several years. I guess I should take pictures then pop my glasses back on to see them. I didn't think of that last time.


You definetely should take pictures when trying on glasses or even a video (some shops do this in store as a service.) I haven't bought a frame in a shop for ages, but always found it helpful to take the photos home and ponder over them for a few days. 
What I also found very helpful was to try on frames twice: once without any makeup and dressed very casually (aka sloppy) and then again fully made up.  Everyday glasses have to look good in every situation. 
I vividly remember doing this years ago. On the first visit to the shop I looked really messy. When I came back later in the same day made and dressed up it took the salesperson a few minutes to recognise me. Haha ... I guess I clean up quite well....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Such fab glasses.
> 
> I love vintage Cazals and JPGs
> 
> Great bags for the concert
> 
> If you are the patchwork bag too, then you have a side to you to make me smile. I think its great.


I love vintage Montana and Mikli frames. Unfortunately they've become really expensive.


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> Catching up to all the messages, wow this thread moves so fast!
> 
> @880 I’ve gotten to know the owner of a glasses store pretty well and she is like the perfect “SA” for glasses for me. I went into her store for the first time more than 10 years ago looking for a pair of new glasses and right off the bat, she could tell what kind of glasses suits me. Since she has been in the glasses business for many years, she accumulated a lot of vintage ones, which I bought many of as they are so much cheaper than her luxury designer ones. Some of my favourite are Michele Lamy for Victor Gros ones, from 70s/80s:
> 
> View attachment 5374919
> 
> 
> I have at least 6-7 more pairs of vintage ones, as well as an equal number of “modern” ones. I just moved so they are all in a box and haven’t been unpacked yet. I have to say, vintage frames are much better quality than modern ones.
> 
> @papertiger a concert to Elton calls for something blingy or colourful, so I’ve narrowed my bag choice down to these two. I still have 5 months to decide
> 
> View attachment 5374920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374921
> 
> 
> @Vintage Leather I hope your mom gets better soon. Sorry to hear this don’t feel guilty about buying the bag, like @BowieFan1971 said, you stopped at the second one. This is how you had to cope and if this bag could bring you some joy and comfort, then it has already exceeded the amount that you paid her for. Sending you and your mom well wishes.
> 
> @Cordeliere enjoy your trip and looking forward to see your updates!
> 
> @JenJBS good luck on your interview! I was going to say Aspinal briefcase too but the Polene is also a great choice!
> 
> —————
> 
> A few weeks ago we played a game where we had to think of a bag that’s us, or best represents us. I had chosen two black slouchy shoulder bags (Balenciaga City and The Row Duplex) as they are understated, just like my introverted and minimalist side. A few days ago I came across this colourful bag and I think it’s also very “me”, and represents my (not always) maximalist and child-at-heart side. She’s on her way to me now from Netherlands. I think she looks very happy, don’t you agree?
> 
> View attachment 5374925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374926


Love the frames! My vote goes to the blue bag. The new bag  is so cheerful.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love vintage Montana and Mikli frames. Unfortunately they've become really expensive.



ITA, there are now many sites devoted to old-stock new vintage frames and glasses and it's become another collector's hobby. I bought most of my JPG glasses as dead-stock from an optician who couldn't sell them anymore over the counter in his store (for fashion as well as licensing reasons). He did a kind of pop-up stall in Leather Lane Market (EC1, jewellery quarter in London) over months and I bought as many as I could afford. 

I really like Cutler and Gross vintage and a few other brands too but they're double new models.

The same/similar pairs are easily 4 + x the price on these vintage sites if one can find them at all. 

I don't need reading glasses (yet) so I don't know about those but I didn't buy a pair of new sunglasses for years because they were all so horrible/boring (all made in the same factory of course) but I did by 3 pairs of Gucci sunglasses a few years ago - one pair more than was strictly necessarily, yet it's that 'spare' pair I wear most often.


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve not caught up on the thread today but I thought you’d like to join me in celebrating the end of a crazy mad term at work. I’m heading off to meet a  friend for a few afternoon cocktails and carrying my Lily instead of a work bag.


Two weeks with no work pressures will be just what the doctor ordered. Cocktails being the first step in self-care and self-preservation. Can cocktails with a friend be categorised as self-care if not taken to excess or am I pushing that a bit?!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I’ve not caught up on the thread today but I thought you’d like to join me in celebrating the end of a crazy mad term at work. I’m heading off to meet a  friend for a few afternoon cocktails and carrying my Lily instead of a work bag.
> View attachment 5375202
> 
> Two weeks with no work pressures will be just what the doctor ordered. Cocktails being the first step in self-care and self-preservation. Can cocktails with a friend be categorised as self-care if not taken to excess or am I pushing that a bit?!


Absolutely! Have a great time!!!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Lucky you! I´m used to being looked up and down when I try to shop at "too young" stores, especially by very young and skinny saleswomen while male salespersons are usually more polite and helpful.


I forgot that period of time when I shopped with my teenage daughters. Then the saleswomen would ignore me and kiss up to them. For some reason now, they are a lot nicer to me. Maybe I remind them of their grandmothers!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’ve not caught up on the thread today but I thought you’d like to join me in celebrating the end of a crazy mad term at work. I’m heading off to meet a  friend for a few afternoon cocktails and carrying my Lily instead of a work bag.
> View attachment 5375202
> 
> Two weeks with no work pressures will be just what the doctor ordered. Cocktails being the first step in self-care and self-preservation. Can cocktails with a friend be categorised as self-care if not taken to excess or am I pushing that a bit?!



 Go grrl!


----------



## Katinahat

The cocktails were fabulous! We had a lovely time. 



But I thought you’d like to hear about the best ever service in UK clothes store Hobbs - a UK high end High Street brand. My friend and I popped in to look at coats. The sales assistant was so helpful and showed my friend  multiple ways to wear/button/style a lovely classic beige trench coat she was thinking of buying. It was very versatile. Then I tried on a tan leather jacket (you might remember I was thinking of getting one earlier in the year). She offered us both 25% discounts with my friend’s NHS card. Who could say no to that!

So cocktails and a lovely jacket to start the holidays. It’s too cold to wear it here yet but hopefully soon. Stock photos - I like it styled open.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> The cocktails were fabulous! We had a lovely time.
> View attachment 5375506
> 
> 
> But I thought you’d like to hear about the best ever service in UK clothes store Hobbs - a UK high end High Street brand. My friend and I popped in to look at coats. The sales assistant was so helpful and showed my friend  multiple ways to wear/button/style a lovely classic beige trench coat she was thinking of buying. It was very versatile. Then I tried on a tan leather jacket (you might remember I was thinking of getting one earlier in the year). She offered us both 25% discounts with my friend’s NHS card. Who could say no to that!
> 
> So cocktails and a lovely jacket to start the holidays. It’s too cold to wear it here yet but hopefully soon. Stock photos - I like it styled open.
> View attachment 5375511
> View attachment 5375514



That coat looks fabulous! Glad you had fun with your cocktails.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Made it to New York and am having a blast bumming around Soho!

At the Mulberry store… shout out to @Katinahat.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’ve not caught up on the thread today but I thought you’d like to join me in celebrating the end of a crazy mad term at work. I’m heading off to meet a  friend for a few afternoon cocktails and carrying my Lily instead of a work bag.
> View attachment 5375202
> 
> Two weeks with no work pressures will be just what the doctor ordered. Cocktails being the first step in self-care and self-preservation. Can cocktails with a friend be categorised as self-care if not taken to excess or am I pushing that a bit?!



Perfect and well deserved self-care! I hope you had a great time!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> The cocktails were fabulous! We had a lovely time.
> View attachment 5375506
> 
> 
> But I thought you’d like to hear about the best ever service in UK clothes store Hobbs - a UK high end High Street brand. My friend and I popped in to look at coats. The sales assistant was so helpful and showed my friend  multiple ways to wear/button/style a lovely classic beige trench coat she was thinking of buying. It was very versatile. Then I tried on a tan leather jacket (you might remember I was thinking of getting one earlier in the year). She offered us both 25% discounts with my friend’s NHS card. Who could say no to that!
> 
> So cocktails and a lovely jacket to start the holidays. It’s too cold to wear it here yet but hopefully soon. Stock photos - I like it styled open.
> View attachment 5375511
> View attachment 5375514



It makes me really happy to hear you had a great time! 
The leather jacket is a perfect addition to your wardrobe.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Bad case of wandering wardrobe here...
Every possible surface is covered in wet vintage fresh from the washing machine. With going nowhere I somehow went mad online shopping. At the moment seems to be the time when everybody is clearing their wardrobes and vintage pieces pop up with bad descriptions, even worse photos but great prices. I guess I bought everything that gave me the right vibes. It´s like setting up my own vintage store because I am missing the real thing. 
@papertiger it was you with the velvet dress, wasn´t it? You "made me" browse velvet coats and I found the perfect piece: 90ies black velvet Nicowa with black frog closures, a bit "Anna Karenina" . I bought it from a big German second hand retailer that generally does not do vintage, but from time to time a piece gets through their quality control. (Last year I found a pair of 60ies shoes in their original box. ) I paid with my bonus vouchers for accepting shop credit as payment for selling clothes to them so it was practically free.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Honestly, when it comes to jeans that fit AND look good AND are comfortable AND reflect personal style, EVERYONE is hard to fit.


Read this and went "duh".  This is amazing to me.   Sometimes I see people with extreme shapes, like really big behinds, wearing clothes that fit perfectly.  I wonder "how do they do that?" It is my fantasy that there are stores out there that are magical and have tons of clothes to fit the hard to fit.



whateve said:


> I have the same problem with skinny jeans, which is why I changed to jeggings.
> 
> I totally agree about size inflation.



Jegging are totally foreign to me.  How are the different for jeans.  I am suspecting I would like them.     
Why do companies lie to us in sizing.   Do they think we won't notice?  Does it help their sales?



Katinahat said:


> I’m programmed to be never happy with myself. Thin and obsessive or more relaxed but full of shame.
> Jeans shopping is awful!! It can turn me into a depressed wreck!


I feel the same way about my muffin top.   I am in denial about it because I don't have many mirrors in my house.  Shopping totally demolishes my denial.   That is why I like knowing what size fits in what brand so I can shop online.



BowieFan1971 said:


> I liked the short period of time where you had a choice of rise. I love mid rise because I do not have a narrow enough waist compared to my hip size to comfortably wear most high rise jeans and low rise hits right at the part of the stomach where I have my loose post baby skin, so instant muffin top at any weight for me. And what is it with the extreme stretch? I have to wear a belt with some jeans because if I didn’t, by mid-day I would have to be pulling up my pants every 5 mins! Not a good look…
> 
> I remember when all you could get was low rise and I was looking for a pair of red skinnies. I was a size 6, mind you. I went in Aeropostale and tried a pair on in a 6 and an 8…both gave instant muffin top and made me look horrible. When I came out of the fitting room and said they didn’t look good on me, the pretty young size 0 said in a condescending tone, “Well maybe you just don’t have the right body for our jeans.” I said, “No, maybe your jeans aren’t right for my body.” *Mic drop*


It sounds like we have similar body types.   I don''t really understand what body type looks good in high rise.   

As I respond to peoples post, I am beginning to think I don't understand anything.   But I don't understand why stretch jeans fall down even if they seem to fit.  




whateve said:


> I'm the same way. I miss the days of being naturally skinny and not worrying about it. Now I think about food way too much, and either feel guilty for eating what I love or sad for forcing myself to resist.
> I don't have problems shopping for jeans. I have way too many pairs but maybe hardly any that are absolutely perfect.


Would it be great to be naturally skinny again?   I hear about intuitive eating and remember the days when that worked.
I hope you are feeling incredibly lucky that you don't have trouble with jeans.



cowgirlsboots said:


> This makes me insanely happy, because they do fit me properly for the first time ever right now. When I bought them preloved years ago they were painfully tight at the waist and to avoid an enormous muffin top I added triangular inserts to the side seams. Still they were uncomfortable. They were in the throw out bag when I got adventurous and tried them on a short while ago. And they were huge on me! I took my alteration out, brought them back to their original lines and they do fit!


Congrats on the proper fit.  Your alternation skills blow me away.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> Made it to New York and am having a blast bumming around Soho!
> 
> At the Mulberry store… shout out to @Katinahat.
> 
> View attachment 5375579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375581


This is fun seeing store pics.  Like vicarious shopping.


----------



## Cordeliere

Fashion report from the plane.

We took El Al so that we could fly direct.   A mere 12 hours.  If we had taken a US airline, it would taken 18 to 24 after getting routed though some European hub.   I was very pleasantly surprised by El Al.  There was a blanket and pillow in my seat.   I can't remember the last time I saw that.  The food was good and really hot, including hot bread.  There were screens on the back of the seat.  Also a thing of the past that I like.  Without a couple of movies, I would have been suicidal for the last 6 hours.  I can't sleep on planes.

The most amazing throw back was my fellow travelers.  No one looked like a slob.   There was not a single person wearing athletic clothing and not many bright colored trainers.  85-90% of my fellow passengers were wearing black.   A few people with red shirts or gray shirts, but mostly all black, or black and white, or black and gray.  People of all ages were dressed in black, with black, with more black. Even some little girls from a couple of families were wearing black skirts and black leggings. The only bright colored shirts were worn by boys 7-10 years old.  Black baseball caps were popular with men of all ages.  Some women looked stylish in mid length black skirts and jackets with black boots.  There were white shirts, camel shirts, and gray shirts too.  Everyone looked, dare I say, fashionable.   Most of our fellow travels were Israeli.  Hardly anyone was wearing a scarf.  Louis Vuitton in ebene damier was popular.  Gucci was second most popular.  

Our hotel in the first leg of the trip is at the beach in Tel Aviv.   The black trend stopped at the airport.  People are dressed more causally and colorfully here.  Lots of small floral prints.   Tonight we ate at a buffet in the Sheraton.   It was the sabbath so there were lots of families singing and praying together.  In the private dinning room, it was some local group eating and praying together and they seemed to be doing a call and response worship.  I was very surprised how sloppy the men in that group were dressed.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Made it to New York and am having a blast bumming around Soho!
> 
> At the Mulberry store… shout out to @Katinahat.
> 
> View attachment 5375579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375581



Thank you for the pics! Enjoy!


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Read this and went "duh".  This is amazing to me.   Sometimes I see people with extreme shapes, like really big behinds, wearing clothes that fit perfectly.  I wonder "how do they do that?" It is my fantasy that there are stores out there that are magical and have tons of clothes to fit the hard to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Jegging are totally foreign to me.  How are the different for jeans.  I am suspecting I would like them.
> Why do companies lie to us in sizing.   Do they think we won't notice?  Does it help their sales?
> 
> 
> I feel the same way about my muffin top.   I am in denial about it because I don't have many mirrors in my house.  Shopping totally demolishes my denial.   That is why I like knowing what size fits in what brand so I can shop online.
> 
> 
> It sounds like we have similar body types.   I don''t really understand what body type looks good in high rise.
> 
> As I respond to peoples post, I am beginning to think I don't understand anything.   But I don't understand why stretch jeans fall down even if they seem to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be great to be naturally skinny again?   I hear about intuitive eating and remember the days when that worked.
> I hope you are feeling incredibly lucky that you don't have trouble with jeans.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the proper fit.  Your alternation skills blow me away.


Jeggings are made from softer, stretchier fabric than regular jeans. Sometimes they don't have zippers, they just slide on like leggings and feel just as comfortable. They are skin tight usually but the thickness of the fabric can camouflage lumps and bumps. Sometimes some or all of the pockets are fake. 

I don't have problems with stretch jeans falling down but I sort of did when they were low waisted. It helps to have the top of your pants near your skinniest part (waist) because then I think your hips keep them from sliding down. Muffin top can be worst with mid rise jeans. A lower waist won't squeeze you so you get a muffin top and a higher waist will contain it. I'm too short to look good in high waists but I can wear high waisted jeans with a top that hangs over, making the proportions look better. I almost never tuck anything in and I'm too old for crop tops.

Most of the jeans I like are very stretchy. I used to have a magical pair of Gap jeans that looked great right out of the dryer when they had shrunk up, and just as good, but different, after I had worn them awhile and they stretched out. Most of the jeans I have these days don't stretch out. I can wear them multiple days and they look and feel the same every time. They fit me at a variety of sizes. I can gain 10 pounds and they still fit. I don't buy expensive jeans. I look for soft, stretchy fabric that will be comfortable. I don't like stiff thick fabric that stands up by itself. 

I do think that lying about sizing does help sales. I'm more likely to buy something if it is a size 4 than if it is a size 10 because it makes me feel skinnier, even if I'm not. I hated it when I was truly skinny because when you are the smallest size, what can you do when it is too big? When I a teenager, super skinny, I wore a 3 or a 5. There was no such thing as a double zero. I don't think there was even a zero. I remember having one thing in a one and that was incredibly hard to find.

I see those people with extreme shapes that have clothes that fit well too. Either they get alterations or they have figured out what works for them.


----------



## More bags

@Katinahat drinks with friends absolutely counts as self care. 
I love your new leather jacket and agree it looks fabulous styled open.
@Jereni I hope you a fun trip in New York!
@Cordeliere best wishes to you on your trip. I loved the fashion observations.
@JenJBS good luck on your job interview. You’ll be fabulous!
@Cookiefiend I’m sorry to hear the basement flooded. I hope the repairs/recovery goes smoothly.
@880 great styling suggestion. I loved the last round of modeling pics. You are a pro travel packer, too!
@BowieFan1971 I hope you’re recovering well. Kudos on opening the topic of hysterectomy and fibroids. You showed by being vulnerable, it’s a common experience. So wonderful to hear many on the thread discuss their experiences. I learned so much!
@cowgirlsboots sorry to hear homeschooling is back on. It’s exhausting. Sending hugs.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Fashion report from the plane.
> 
> We took El Al so that we could fly direct.   A mere 12 hours.  If we had taken a US airline, it would taken 18 to 24 after getting routed though some European hub.   I was very pleasantly surprised by El Al.  There was a blanket and pillow in my seat.   I can't remember the last time I saw that.  The food was good and really hot, including hot bread.  There were screens on the back of the seat.  Also a thing of the past that I like.  Without a couple of movies, I would have been suicidal for the last 6 hours.  I can't sleep on planes.
> 
> The most amazing throw back was my fellow travelers.  No one looked like a slob.   There was not a single person wearing athletic clothing and not many bright colored trainers.  85-90% of my fellow passengers were wearing black.   A few people with red shirts or gray shirts, but mostly all black, or black and white, or black and gray.  People of all ages were dressed in black, with black, with more black. Even some little girls from a couple of families were wearing black skirts and black leggings. The only bright colored shirts were worn by boys 7-10 years old.  Black baseball caps were popular with men of all ages.  Some women looked stylish in mid length black skirts and jackets with black boots.  There were white shirts, camel shirts, and gray shirts too.  Everyone looked, dare I say, fashionable.   Most of our fellow travels were Israeli.  Hardly anyone was wearing a scarf.  Louis Vuitton in ebene damier was popular.  Gucci was second most popular.
> 
> Our hotel in the first leg of the trip is at the beach in Tel Aviv.   The black trend stopped at the airport.  People are dressed more causally and colorfully here.  Lots of small floral prints.   Tonight we ate at a buffet in the Sheraton.   It was the sabbath so there were lots of families singing and praying together.  In the private dinning room, it was some local group eating and praying together and they seemed to be doing a call and response worship.  I was very surprised how sloppy the men in that group were dressed.


LOVE the fashion and travel report! Cannot wait to hear more ! Hope you are having a wonderful time. I love Israeli breakfasts and Lebanese food. Hugs


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> @JenJBS good luck on your job interview. You’ll be fabulous!



Thank you!


----------



## coffee2go

I did it! Brought my Maxmara Whitney to NYC’s Whitney museum    also carrying this bag for a few days here made me realize how great it is and very comfortable for me to use while out and about!


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> I don't develop noticeable muscle no matter what I do. I used to lift weights but it never showed.


To me that’s the plus of being female. I can lift heavy and always have a feminine shape. I just get very toned - there is no way I would look masculine which is not my preferred look.  


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Love this bag!
> 
> Saint Laurent has a few bags that might work.  I've also used the Fleming large shoulder bag from Tory Burch in the past.  The Marc Jacobs Natasha (I had one) was great while travelling -- gorgeous leather, packed flat, and was quite easy to use.  Hmmm... maybe I should have hung on to it!   The Pochette Metis or some such similar style works really well for a casual medium sized crossbody bag too.
> Hope you find something that works with your travel wardrobe.
> 
> @Sparkletastic, agree with you about jeans.  I currently have only two pairs that fit me okay (thanks to some covid weight that I am still trying to lose), and I have zero desire to go jeans shopping so I am making do with the two of them for the present.


We’re similar. I have a few pair that I’m babying. I even had one zipper repaired and another’s pockets restitched just to avoid shopping new. 


Cordeliere said:


> Fashion report from the plane.
> 
> We took El Al so that we could fly direct.   A mere 12 hours.  If we had taken a US airline, it would taken 18 to 24 after getting routed though some European hub.   I was very pleasantly surprised by El Al.  There was a blanket and pillow in my seat.   I can't remember the last time I saw that.  The food was good and really hot, including hot bread.  There were screens on the back of the seat.  Also a thing of the past that I like.  Without a couple of movies, I would have been suicidal for the last 6 hours.  I can't sleep on planes.
> 
> The most amazing throw back was my fellow travelers.  No one looked like a slob.   There was not a single person wearing athletic clothing and not many bright colored trainers.  85-90% of my fellow passengers were wearing black.   A few people with red shirts or gray shirts, but mostly all black, or black and white, or black and gray.  People of all ages were dressed in black, with black, with more black. Even some little girls from a couple of families were wearing black skirts and black leggings. The only bright colored shirts were worn by boys 7-10 years old.  Black baseball caps were popular with men of all ages.  Some women looked stylish in mid length black skirts and jackets with black boots.  There were white shirts, camel shirts, and gray shirts too.  Everyone looked, dare I say, fashionable.   Most of our fellow travels were Israeli.  Hardly anyone was wearing a scarf.  Louis Vuitton in ebene damier was popular.  Gucci was second most popular.
> 
> Our hotel in the first leg of the trip is at the beach in Tel Aviv.   The black trend stopped at the airport.  People are dressed more causally and colorfully here.  Lots of small floral prints.   Tonight we ate at a buffet in the Sheraton.   It was the sabbath so there were lots of families singing and praying together.  In the private dinning room, it was some local group eating and praying together and they seemed to be doing a call and response worship.  I was very surprised how sloppy the men in that group were dressed.


I think I’d prefer some bits of tasteful athletic wear or colorful trainers to a plane full of black clothing. I love wearing black at times but where’s the variety and joy?


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> Thank you  It's my Celine Triomphe shoulder bag in canvas!


It’s lovely!


whateve said:


> I'm the same way. I miss the days of being naturally skinny and not worrying about it. Now I think about food way too much, and either feel guilty for eating what I love or sad for forcing myself to resist.
> 
> I never realized that about calves until my sister visited me when we lived in the country. I had saved a brand new pair of Wellingtons for her to wear around the property. She couldn't get them over her calves. She danced a lot and has very shapely calves.
> 
> I don't have problems shopping for jeans. I have way too many pairs but maybe hardly any that are absolutely perfect.


I have that exact thing with wellies! I have to buy Hunters as they do wide fit!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Honey, don’t be sad you don’t look like that pic because *I *don’t look like that pic either!  But my life is so much better now (well, it will be after I recover…


I’m pleased for you that your life is better now (after a quick recovery I hope). Shows that perfect fitness isn’t the be all.


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     Yes, it is rigid.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!    Nice! Where the Mulberry bags all one color or style? How fun that you got so see some at work!


Very work appropriate. A bayswater and a bayswater tote both in neutral colours. Perfect for interviews.


cowgirlsboots said:


> This makes me insanely happy, because they do fit me properly for the first time ever right now. When I bought them preloved years ago they were painfully tight at the waist and to avoid an enormous muffin top I added triangular inserts to the side seams. Still they were uncomfortable. They were in the throw out bag when I got adventurous and tried them on a short while ago. And they were huge on me! I took my alteration out, brought them back to their original lines and they do fit!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I don´t know what the situation will be like after the Easter break, but for now it´s only one day left until said Easter break and we will get through this. I already checked the assignments. I´m waiting for comments from the teachers as we work in the middle of the night, the time when DS and I are most productive (when we don´t have to get up early.)


I’m so glad they fit now. That must make you very happy! I remember feeling that when I lost weight and could get into trousers I’d stored. Shame I’m in reverse again!

I’m glad for you the Easter break is coming! No more schooling home or in person.


afroken said:


> Catching up to all the messages, wow this thread moves so fast!
> 
> @880 I’ve gotten to know the owner of a glasses store pretty well and she is like the perfect “SA” for glasses for me. I went into her store for the first time more than 10 years ago looking for a pair of new glasses and right off the bat, she could tell what kind of glasses suits me. Since she has been in the glasses business for many years, she accumulated a lot of vintage ones, which I bought many of as they are so much cheaper than her luxury designer ones. Some of my favourite are Michele Lamy for Victor Gros ones, from 70s/80s:
> 
> View attachment 5374919
> 
> 
> I have at least 6-7 more pairs of vintage ones, as well as an equal number of “modern” ones. I just moved so they are all in a box and haven’t been unpacked yet. I have to say, vintage frames are much better quality than modern ones.
> 
> @papertiger a concert to Elton calls for something blingy or colourful, so I’ve narrowed my bag choice down to these two. I still have 5 months to decide
> 
> View attachment 5374920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374921
> 
> 
> @Vintage Leather I hope your mom gets better soon. Sorry to hear this don’t feel guilty about buying the bag, like @BowieFan1971 said, you stopped at the second one. This is how you had to cope and if this bag could bring you some joy and comfort, then it has already exceeded the amount that you paid her for. Sending you and your mom well wishes.
> 
> @Cordeliere enjoy your trip and looking forward to see your updates!
> 
> @JenJBS good luck on your interview! I was going to say Aspinal briefcase too but the Polene is also a great choice!
> 
> —————
> 
> A few weeks ago we played a game where we had to think of a bag that’s us, or best represents us. I had chosen two black slouchy shoulder bags (Balenciaga City and The Row Duplex) as they are understated, just like my introverted and minimalist side. A few days ago I came across this colourful bag and I think it’s also very “me”, and represents my (not always) maximalist and child-at-heart side. She’s on her way to me now from Netherlands. I think she looks very happy, don’t you agree?
> 
> View attachment 5374925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374926


That coloured bag is incredible. It will look great to post in multi coloured bag week. It like a party all on its own.  


SakuraSakura said:


> Hello, my internet friends! I have made it back... relatively unscathed. Things have been hectic so I've been pretty MIA these past few weeks. I'm done the bulk of this semesters course work. I have one more final paper due at the very end of the semester ( more than two weeks... let's call this pre-spring break!)
> 
> Firstly... thank you to everyone who responded to my first aid post a few weeks ago. I feel much better now. That bus driver hasn't said anything else to me since that one encounter. I'm grateful for that. I've seen one of the kids friends since then too. They're okay! Hearing that news made me so happy, honestly. It felt so good knowing that I was able to make a positive impact on them.
> 
> As for my love life... we've hardly spoken in the past two months. I miss him tremendously but I know he's very busy as well. I'm trying to practice compassion and patience as I know he's a poor texter to begin with let alone when he's super entrenched in course work and regular work. He told me we'll see each-other soon. I hope so.
> 
> Since it's spring cleaning my finds have been incredible which is reflected in how stuffed my wardrobe currently is. I'm trimming my bag collection again. We'll see how that goes over ( I'm guessing everybody stays)
> 
> How are you guys holding up? What's new?


Thank you for the update. I’m glad all has worked out well despite not seeing your boyfriend that often. That is a shame but hopefully soon. Sounds like you have been making some interesting purchases.


Jereni said:


> That coat looks fabulous! Glad you had fun with your cocktails.


Thank you! It was fun.


cowgirlsboots said:


> It makes me really happy to hear you had a great time!
> The leather jacket is a perfect addition to your wardrobe.


Thanks, I love it and think it fits really well for spring, summer wear as it’s a bit more fitted than my black leather jacket. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Bad case of wandering wardrobe here...
> Every possible surface is covered in wet vintage fresh from the washing machine. With going nowhere I somehow went mad online shopping. At the moment seems to be the time when everybody is clearing their wardrobes and vintage pieces pop up with bad descriptions, even worse photos but great prices. I guess I bought everything that gave me the right vibes. It´s like setting up my own vintage store because I am missing the real thing.
> @papertiger it was you with the velvet dress, wasn´t it? You "made me" browse velvet coats and I found the perfect piece: 90ies black velvet Nicowa with black frog closures, a bit "Anna Karenina" . I bought it from a big German second hand retailer that generally does not do vintage, but from time to time a piece gets through their quality control. (Last year I found a pair of 60ies shoes in their original box. ) I paid with my bonus vouchers for accepting shop credit as payment for selling clothes to them so it was practically free.


It totally doesn’t count if it was bought with vouchers. I mean that’s free so it’s fine. Sounds like a great addition too.


Cordeliere said:


> I feel the same way about my muffin top.   I am in denial about it because I don't have many mirrors in my house.  Shopping totally demolishes my denial.   That is why I like knowing what size fits in what brand so I can shop online.


I think the denial ended this week in putting my jeans on and seeing how I look. I mean, my NYDJs still fit because there is so much Lycra and I bought them at this size tight to slim down further. They just looked loads better at 14 pounds lighter. My pear is very pronounced now and I’m fine in a dress but trousers are way tighter!



Cordeliere said:


> Fashion report from the plane.
> 
> We took El Al so that we could fly direct.   A mere 12 hours.  If we had taken a US airline, it would taken 18 to 24 after getting routed though some European hub.   I was very pleasantly surprised by El Al.  There was a blanket and pillow in my seat.   I can't remember the last time I saw that.  The food was good and really hot, including hot bread.  There were screens on the back of the seat.  Also a thing of the past that I like.  Without a couple of movies, I would have been suicidal for the last 6 hours.  I can't sleep on planes.
> 
> The most amazing throw back was my fellow travelers.  No one looked like a slob.   There was not a single person wearing athletic clothing and not many bright colored trainers.  85-90% of my fellow passengers were wearing black.   A few people with red shirts or gray shirts, but mostly all black, or black and white, or black and gray.  People of all ages were dressed in black, with black, with more black. Even some little girls from a couple of families were wearing black skirts and black leggings. The only bright colored shirts were worn by boys 7-10 years old.  Black baseball caps were popular with men of all ages.  Some women looked stylish in mid length black skirts and jackets with black boots.  There were white shirts, camel shirts, and gray shirts too.  Everyone looked, dare I say, fashionable.   Most of our fellow travels were Israeli.  Hardly anyone was wearing a scarf.  Louis Vuitton in ebene damier was popular.  Gucci was second most popular.
> 
> Our hotel in the first leg of the trip is at the beach in Tel Aviv.   The black trend stopped at the airport.  People are dressed more causally and colorfully here.  Lots of small floral prints.   Tonight we ate at a buffet in the Sheraton.   It was the sabbath so there were lots of families singing and praying together.  In the private dinning room, it was some local group eating and praying together and they seemed to be doing a call and response worship.  I was very surprised how sloppy the men in that group were dressed.


Very interesting. Sounds like a good flight. I’d like a little colour in there too. I love black but with some pink or burgundy it looks fabulous.


More bags said:


> @Katinahat drinks with friends absolutely counts as self care.
> I love your new leather jacket and agree it looks fabulous styled open.
> @Jereni I hope you a fun trip in New York!
> @Cordeliere best wishes to you on your trip. I loved the fashion observations.
> @JenJBS good luck on your job interview. You’ll be fabulous!
> @Cookiefiend I’m sorry to hear the basement flooded. I hope the repairs/recovery goes smoothly.
> @880 great styling suggestion. I loved the last round of modeling pics. You are a pro travel packer, too!
> @BowieFan1971 I hope you’re recovering well. Kudos on opening the topic of hysterectomy and fibroids. You showed by being vulnerable, it’s a common experience. So wonderful to hear many on the thread discuss their experiences. I learned so much!
> @cowgirlsboots sorry to hear homeschooling is back on. It’s exhausting. Sending hugs.


Thanks @More bags ! I can’t wait to wear it.


coffee2go said:


> I did it! Brought my Maxmara Whitney to NYC’s Whitney museum    also carrying this bag for a few days here made me realize how great it is and very comfortable for me to use while out and about!


Wonderful bag for a wonderful location. I hope you had a great time!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

So I’ve decided that as the two weeks off work begin, I need to go on a C diet (my creation). Drastically reduce or remove Chocolate, Crisps, Cake and Coke (perhaps slightly reduce carbs but not too much) and increase Cardio! It’s what I did to lose all the weight before and it worked then. I don’t eat tonnes of these thing but enough to put on a pound every few weeks. That needs to stop. I lost 3.5 stone (49 pounds) which was too much in the end. I got ill and obsessively stopped eating. I’ve put back on 2 stone (28 pounds) so I’m not in an awful position but I don’t feel comfortable in my own skin now and in my head I feel like a failure. There are horror stories in the internet about people hooked on my medication putting on weight and never getting off it because of the rebound insomnia it causes. My mood is much more level on it so it makes me quite conflicted and my sleep was horrific without it. 1 hour a night for months because of the PTSD.

I think my first goal should be to lose 0.5 stone (7 pounds) as I’d look better then but 1 stone puts me in my healthy happy place (14 pounds). I just don’t know if I can do it. I clearly have a bit of a sugar addiction and this medication slows metabolism and increases appetite/sugar and carbs cravings.

Today, I’m meeting another friend for a walk and a chat. I’m planning my outfit around my Chestnut Alexa because I haven’t carried it since the January use the bag challenge and the tan colour of my new jacket has inspired me even though it’s cold here so I’ll need a proper coat. We shall probably have coffee or lunch. I must not have cake and a coke! A herbal tea and salad. This is going to be hard! Cutting back not quitting is the key I think!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Made it to New York and am having a blast bumming around Soho!
> 
> At the Mulberry store… shout out to @Katinahat.
> 
> View attachment 5375579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375581


This Mulberry stores inspires a separate reply! Be still my beating heart. I want to see it at all angles to admire everything. Look at the beautiful Alexas, Lily’s, Amberley’s, Bayswater’s and I think I spot the new hobo. Simply stunning. Thanks so much for sharing. Did you look at the mini Alexa or were the colours not right as you thought? I hope the rest of the NYC trip goes well.

One day I want to travel to America (probably in 7 years after the DDs leave home!). I feel like I’d like to visit all my American TPF friends!  NYC has to be on my list! I love history and culture as well as shopping. Which cities/states should I be considering?


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> So I’ve decided that as the two weeks off work begin, I need to go on a C diet (my creation). Drastically reduce or remove Chocolate, Crisps, Cake and Coke (perhaps slightly reduce carbs but not too much) and increase Cardio! It’s what I did to lose all the weight before and it worked then. I don’t eat tonnes of these thing but enough to put on a pound every few weeks. That needs to stop. I lost 3.5 stone (49 pounds) which was too much in the end. I got ill and obsessively stopped eating. I’ve put back on 2 stone (28 pounds) so I’m not in an awful position but I don’t feel comfortable in my own skin now and in my head I feel like a failure. There are horror stories in the internet about people hooked on my medication putting on weight and never getting off it because of the rebound insomnia it causes. My mood is much more level on it so it makes me quite conflicted and my sleep was horrific without it. 1 hour a night for months because of the PTSD.
> 
> I think my first goal should be to lose 0.5 stone (7 pounds) as I’d look better then but 1 stone puts me in my healthy happy place (14 pounds). I just don’t know if I can do it. I clearly have a bit of a sugar addiction and this medication slows metabolism and increases appetite/sugar and carbs cravings.
> 
> Today, I’m meeting another friend for a walk and a chat. I’m planning my outfit around my Chestnut Alexa because I haven’t carried it since the January use the bag challenge and the tan colour of my new jacket has inspired me even though it’s cold here so I’ll need a proper coat. We shall probably have coffee or lunch. I must not have cake and a coke! A herbal tea and salad. This is going to be hard! Cutting back not quitting is the key I think!


I like the sound of your C diet.   How rapidly do you lose weight?  I am a snail in that department.

I know what you mean about medication.   I took Paxil for 25 years.  It really made me a better person.  It was like a bionic shield.  On it, I was very emotionally strong. Hurtful things bounced off of me without hurting me.  And my mood was very chipper.   I stopped taking it about 2 years ago along with the low does of thyroid I was taking.  It was a pandemic brain choice--not a rational choice.   During the pandemic I worked outside a lot more and the sunlight compensated for the Paxil.  I was having a lot of trouble sleeping and felt like the Paxil and Thyroid were just too energizing and were making the sleep problems worse.  Going off turned out to be ok.  Going back on, I noticed that my appetite was never satiated so I stayed off.  And much to my surprise, my thyroid levels stayed ok so I didn't have to go back on the Thyroid either.  

I have also taken Wellbutrin for brief periods.  Wellbutrin is the anti-depressant that was re-branded as the stop-smoking medication because so many people taken it for depression spontaneously stopped smoking.  It is one of the two ingrediants in another medication (Contrave) used to help people shake drug addiction.  Its major benefit is it makes you satiated.  After hearing that someone here on TPF had lost 30 pounds on the anti drug addiction med, I talked to a psychiatrist about Contrave.  I recommended I just take Wellbutrin.  It really did solve the problem of still being hungry no matter what I ate.  After this vacation, I plan to start taking Wellbutrin again for appetite control and doing constructive things (low carb eating and exercising) to lose my muffin top.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Made it to New York and am having a blast bumming around Soho!
> 
> At the Mulberry store… shout out to @Katinahat.
> 
> View attachment 5375579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375581


Did you go to the Longchamp shop on the same block? It goes upstairs and it is huge up there. Hope you are having a wonderful time.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Jeggings are made from softer, stretchier fabric than regular jeans. Sometimes they don't have zippers, they just slide on like leggings and feel just as comfortable. They are skin tight usually but the thickness of the fabric can camouflage lumps and bumps. Sometimes some or all of the pockets are fake.
> 
> I don't have problems with stretch jeans falling down but I sort of did when they were low waisted. It helps to have the top of your pants near your skinniest part (waist) because then I think your hips keep them from sliding down. Muffin top can be worst with mid rise jeans. A lower waist won't squeeze you so you get a muffin top and a higher waist will contain it. I'm too short to look good in high waists but I can wear high waisted jeans with a top that hangs over, making the proportions look better. I almost never tuck anything in and I'm too old for crop tops.
> 
> Most of the jeans I like are very stretchy. I used to have a magical pair of Gap jeans that looked great right out of the dryer when they had shrunk up, and just as good, but different, after I had worn them awhile and they stretched out. Most of the jeans I have these days don't stretch out. I can wear them multiple days and they look and feel the same every time. They fit me at a variety of sizes. I can gain 10 pounds and they still fit. I don't buy expensive jeans. I look for soft, stretchy fabric that will be comfortable. I don't like stiff thick fabric that stands up by itself.
> 
> I do think that lying about sizing does help sales. I'm more likely to buy something if it is a size 4 than if it is a size 10 because it makes me feel skinnier, even if I'm not. I hated it when I was truly skinny because when you are the smallest size, what can you do when it is too big? When I a teenager, super skinny, I wore a 3 or a 5. There was no such thing as a double zero. I don't think there was even a zero. I remember having one thing in a one and that was incredibly hard to find.
> 
> I see those people with extreme shapes that have clothes that fit well too. Either they get alterations or they have figured out what works for them.



Thank you for the fabulous explanation of jeggings and of stretch materials.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> So I’ve decided that as the two weeks off work begin, I need to go on a C diet (my creation). Drastically reduce or remove Chocolate, Crisps, Cake and Coke (perhaps slightly reduce carbs but not too much) and increase Cardio! It’s what I did to lose all the weight before and it worked then. I don’t eat tonnes of these thing but enough to put on a pound every few weeks. That needs to stop. I lost 3.5 stone (49 pounds) which was too much in the end. I got ill and obsessively stopped eating. I’ve put back on 2 stone (28 pounds) so I’m not in an awful position but I don’t feel comfortable in my own skin now and in my head I feel like a failure. There are horror stories in the internet about people hooked on my medication putting on weight and never getting off it because of the rebound insomnia it causes. My mood is much more level on it so it makes me quite conflicted and my sleep was horrific without it. 1 hour a night for months because of the PTSD.
> 
> I think my first goal should be to lose 0.5 stone (7 pounds) as I’d look better then but 1 stone puts me in my healthy happy place (14 pounds). I just don’t know if I can do it. I clearly have a bit of a sugar addiction and this medication slows metabolism and increases appetite/sugar and carbs cravings.
> 
> Today, I’m meeting another friend for a walk and a chat. I’m planning my outfit around my Chestnut Alexa because I haven’t carried it since the January use the bag challenge and the tan colour of my new jacket has inspired me even though it’s cold here so I’ll need a proper coat. We shall probably have coffee or lunch. I must not have cake and a coke! A herbal tea and salad. This is going to be hard! Cutting back not quitting is the key I think!


A healthy weight is what is healthy for your body AND mind. 14 may be what you want your healthy weight to be, but 7 or 10 may be closer. If you let to 7 and it’s a struggle, your body is telling you something.

Edit- your new jacket is GORGEOUS! I love that color!!!!! So rich and versatile!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> I like the sound of your C diet.   How rapidly do you lose weight?  I am a snail in that department.
> 
> I know what you mean about medication.   I took Paxil for 25 years.  It really made me a better person.  It was like a bionic shield.  On it, I was very emotionally strong. Hurtful things bounced off of me without hurting me.  And my mood was very chipper.   I stopped taking it about 2 years ago along with the low does of thyroid I was taking.  It was a pandemic brain choice--not a rational choice.   During the pandemic I worked outside a lot more and the sunlight compensated for the Paxil.  I was having a lot of trouble sleeping and felt like the Paxil and Thyroid were just too energizing and were making the sleep problems worse.  Going off turned out to be ok.  Going back on, I noticed that my appetite was never satiated so I stayed off.  And much to my surprise, my thyroid levels stayed ok so I didn't have to go back on the Thyroid either.
> 
> I have also taken Wellbutrin for brief periods.  Wellbutrin is the anti-depressant that was re-branded as the stop-smoking medication because so many people taken it for depression spontaneously stopped smoking.  It is one of the two ingrediants in another medication (Contrave) used to help people shake drug addiction.  Its major benefit is it makes you satiated.  After hearing that someone here on TPF had lost 30 pounds on the anti drug addiction med, I talked to a psychiatrist about Contrave.  I recommended I just take Wellbutrin.  It really did solve the problem of still being hungry no matter what I ate.  After this vacation, I plan to start taking Wellbutrin again for appetite control and doing constructive things (low carb eating and exercising) to lose my muffin top.


With the pretty heavy duty side effects that Wellbutrin has (my DH takes it), are you sure that taking it primarily for weight loss is a good idea?


----------



## msd_bags

Just finished back reading.  The funny thing is, I will be sleeping in a few minutes, and when I wake up in the morning (my time zone), there will be catching up again.  

I miss being active on this thread! Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> The most amazing throw back was my fellow travelers.  No one looked like a slob.   There was not a single person wearing athletic clothing and not many bright colored trainers.  85-90% of my fellow passengers were wearing black.   A few people with red shirts or gray shirts, but mostly all black, or black and white, or black and gray.  People of all ages were dressed in black, with black, with more black. Even some little girls from a couple of families were wearing black skirts and black leggings. The only bright colored shirts were worn by boys 7-10 years old.  Black baseball caps were popular with men of all ages.  Some women looked stylish in mid length black skirts and jackets with black boots.  There were white shirts, camel shirts, and gray shirts too.  Everyone looked, dare I say, fashionable.   Most of our fellow travels were Israeli.  Hardly anyone was wearing a scarf.  Louis Vuitton in ebene damier was popular.  Gucci was second most popular.
> 
> Our hotel in the first leg of the trip is at the beach in Tel Aviv.   The black trend stopped at the airport.  People are dressed more causally and colorfully here.  Lots of small floral prints.   Tonight we ate at a buffet in the Sheraton.   It was the sabbath so there were lots of families singing and praying together.  In the private dinning room, it was some local group eating and praying together and they seemed to be doing a call and response worship.  I was very surprised how sloppy the men in that group were dressed.



Yay for no athletic wear lol! Although an overwhelming amount of black IS sort of boring, but I can imagine everyone looked pretty sleek. In NYC, I am seeing tons of athleisure. 



Katinahat said:


> So I’ve decided that as the two weeks off work begin, I need to go on a C diet (my creation). Drastically reduce or remove Chocolate, Crisps, Cake and Coke (perhaps slightly reduce carbs but not too much) and increase Cardio! It’s what I did to lose all the weight before and it worked then. I don’t eat tonnes of these thing but enough to put on a pound every few weeks. That needs to stop. I lost 3.5 stone (49 pounds) which was too much in the end. I got ill and obsessively stopped eating. I’ve put back on 2 stone (28 pounds) so I’m not in an awful position but I don’t feel comfortable in my own skin now and in my head I feel like a failure. There are horror stories in the internet about people hooked on my medication putting on weight and never getting off it because of the rebound insomnia it causes. My mood is much more level on it so it makes me quite conflicted and my sleep was horrific without it. 1 hour a night for months because of the PTSD.
> 
> I think my first goal should be to lose 0.5 stone (7 pounds) as I’d look better then but 1 stone puts me in my healthy happy place (14 pounds). I just don’t know if I can do it. I clearly have a bit of a sugar addiction and this medication slows metabolism and increases appetite/sugar and carbs cravings.
> 
> Today, I’m meeting another friend for a walk and a chat. I’m planning my outfit around my Chestnut Alexa because I haven’t carried it since the January use the bag challenge and the tan colour of my new jacket has inspired me even though it’s cold here so I’ll need a proper coat. We shall probably have coffee or lunch. I must not have cake and a coke! A herbal tea and salad. This is going to be hard! Cutting back not quitting is the key I think!



The “C” diet you describe sounds like it will be pretty effective. I think my DH would be a fan of it. He’s always telling me that I need to give up chocolate and chips in order to kick off the weight loss process. Good luck with your plan!



dcooney4 said:


> Did you go to the Longchamp shop on the same block? It goes upstairs and it is huge up there. Hope you are having a wonderful time.



I did and it was EXCELLENT. I love Longchamps, to be honest. I think the brand is quite underrated.

I found the most incredible pair of sunglasses there. I don’t post pics of my face online, but maybe this will give an idea. This is using an iPhone app that can turn you into a Pixar character lol.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> The cocktails were fabulous! We had a lovely time.
> View attachment 5375506
> 
> 
> But I thought you’d like to hear about the best ever service in UK clothes store Hobbs - a UK high end High Street brand. My friend and I popped in to look at coats. The sales assistant was so helpful and showed my friend  multiple ways to wear/button/style a lovely classic beige trench coat she was thinking of buying. It was very versatile. Then I tried on a tan leather jacket (you might remember I was thinking of getting one earlier in the year). She offered us both 25% discounts with my friend’s NHS card. Who could say no to that!
> 
> So cocktails and a lovely jacket to start the holidays. It’s too cold to wear it here yet but hopefully soon. Stock photos - I like it styled open.
> View attachment 5375511
> View attachment 5375514


Love the new jacket! So glad you had a wonderful time with your friend ! 

@cowgirlsboots , @Jereni , sounds like you both had fun shopping, albeit very different experiences! Love the sunnies!

@Cordeliere , my DH and basically every SA have insisted that I look better in high waisted pants, including jeans. And, once I got over the initial reluctance, they seem to be right lol.  I posted re the thirty pounds and Wellbutrin in conjunction with metformin, both under the supervision of my endocrin who runs the Weill Cornell weight loss program. I also take hypothyroid meds, and I’m no longer pre diabetic  

@msd_bags ! Hope you have the time to start posting again! Hugs


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> This Mulberry stores inspires a separate reply! Be still my beating heart. I want to see it at all angles to admire everything. Look at the beautiful Alexas, Lily’s, Amberley’s, Bayswater’s and I think I spot the new hobo. Simply stunning. Thanks so much for sharing. Did you look at the mini Alexa or were the colours not right as you thought? I hope the rest of the NYC trip goes well.
> 
> One day I want to travel to America (probably in 7 years after the DDs leave home!). I feel like I’d like to visit all my American TPF friends!  NYC has to be on my list! I love history and culture as well as shopping. Which cities/states should I be considering?



History, culture, and shopping; you might like Chicago, San Fransisco, New Orleans, and LA. What climate do you prefer (hot/cold/humid/dry/moderate)? Do you prefer big cities, small towns, being out in nature, mountains, deserts, beaches, plains, etc? What kind of things do you like to do on vacation?  This will help us give you better suggestions.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> So I’ve decided that as the two weeks off work begin, I need to go on a C diet (my creation). Drastically reduce or remove Chocolate, Crisps, Cake and Coke (perhaps slightly reduce carbs but not too much) and increase Cardio! It’s what I did to lose all the weight before and it worked then. I don’t eat tonnes of these thing but enough to put on a pound every few weeks. That needs to stop. I lost 3.5 stone (49 pounds) which was too much in the end. I got ill and obsessively stopped eating. I’ve put back on 2 stone (28 pounds) so I’m not in an awful position but I don’t feel comfortable in my own skin now and in my head I feel like a failure. There are horror stories in the internet about people hooked on my medication putting on weight and never getting off it because of the rebound insomnia it causes. My mood is much more level on it so it makes me quite conflicted and my sleep was horrific without it. 1 hour a night for months because of the PTSD.
> 
> I think my first goal should be to lose 0.5 stone (7 pounds) as I’d look better then but 1 stone puts me in my healthy happy place (14 pounds). I just don’t know if I can do it. I clearly have a bit of a sugar addiction and this medication slows metabolism and increases appetite/sugar and carbs cravings.
> 
> Today, I’m meeting another friend for a walk and a chat. I’m planning my outfit around my Chestnut Alexa because I haven’t carried it since the January use the bag challenge and the tan colour of my new jacket has inspired me even though it’s cold here so I’ll need a proper coat. We shall probably have coffee or lunch. I must not have cake and a coke! A herbal tea and salad. This is going to be hard! Cutting back not quitting is the key I think!


I can easily give up crisps, coke and cake because I don't care for any of those. The chocolate is so hard to give up. What I started doing last week was stopping snacking between meals. I've done IF(intermittent fasting) for several years. I did it before I knew what it was because I never liked breakfast. I don't get hungry in the mornings, don't drink coffee so don't need that in the morning. Years ago I gave up snacking in the evening. I found that a lot of it was habit. Once you get out of the habit, it is easy. I rarely think of eating after dinner. Right now, it's the snacking between lunch and dinner that I'm working on. I've been good this last week, except yesterday I got so hungry before dinner that I had a celery stick with peanut butter. At least it was hunger rather than just wanting a snack. When I was snacking all the time, I wasn't really hungry most of the time but ate anyway. Someone once told me that if you only eat when you are hungry, you won't gain weight. It is hard to get in touch with what hunger feels like if you've gotten in the habit of eating when you aren't.

I think you are right in cutting back rather than quitting. That will be much easier to accomplish. Total denial makes me want something even more. Delayed gratification works better. Smaller treats here and there keep you happy and motivated.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> it's the snacking between lunch and dinner


I eat a late breakfast and an early dinner, so it’s snacking in between that is hard for me too. I try to cope with a really enormous apple sliced into little pieces before I snack on anything else


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I like the sound of your C diet.   How rapidly do you lose weight?  I am a snail in that department.
> 
> I know what you mean about medication.   I took Paxil for 25 years.  It really made me a better person.  It was like a bionic shield.  On it, I was very emotionally strong. Hurtful things bounced off of me without hurting me.  And my mood was very chipper.   I stopped taking it about 2 years ago along with the low does of thyroid I was taking.  It was a pandemic brain choice--not a rational choice.   During the pandemic I worked outside a lot more and the sunlight compensated for the Paxil.  I was having a lot of trouble sleeping and felt like the Paxil and Thyroid were just too energizing and were making the sleep problems worse.  Going off turned out to be ok.  Going back on, I noticed that my appetite was never satiated so I stayed off.  And much to my surprise, my thyroid levels stayed ok so I didn't have to go back on the Thyroid either.
> 
> I have also taken Wellbutrin for brief periods.  Wellbutrin is the anti-depressant that was re-branded as the stop-smoking medication because so many people taken it for depression spontaneously stopped smoking.  It is one of the two ingrediants in another medication (Contrave) used to help people shake drug addiction.  Its major benefit is it makes you satiated.  After hearing that someone here on TPF had lost 30 pounds on the anti drug addiction med, I talked to a psychiatrist about Contrave.  I recommended I just take Wellbutrin.  It really did solve the problem of still being hungry no matter what I ate.  After this vacation, I plan to start taking Wellbutrin again for appetite control and doing constructive things (low carb eating and exercising) to lose my muffin top.





BowieFan1971 said:


> With the pretty heavy duty side effects that Wellbutrin has (my DH takes it), are you sure that taking it primarily for weight loss is a good idea?


It’s interesting to hear other people’s experiences. I think all these medications come with side effects and it’s all about the balance between the advantages and the disadvantages.  The lethargy and weight gain are the  side effects I don’t like. Losing weight slowly would be fine as just losing any at all would be amazing.


BowieFan1971 said:


> A healthy weight is what is healthy for your body AND mind. 14 may be what you want your healthy weight to be, but 7 or 10 may be closer. If you let to 7 and it’s a struggle, your body is telling you something.
> 
> Edit- your new jacket is GORGEOUS! I love that color!!!!! So rich and versatile!


Thanks so much! I love my new jacket too. Your perspective on the weight is very balanced and I should strive to remember it.


msd_bags said:


> Just finished back reading.  The funny thing is, I will be sleeping in a few minutes, and when I wake up in the morning (my time zone), there will be catching up again.
> 
> I miss being active on this thread! Have a great weekend ladies!


It’s lovely to see you back!


Jereni said:


> Yay for no athletic wear lol! Although an overwhelming amount of black IS sort of boring, but I can imagine everyone looked pretty sleek. In NYC, I am seeing tons of athleisure.
> 
> 
> 
> The “C” diet you describe sounds like it will be pretty effective. I think my DH would be a fan of it. He’s always telling me that I need to give up chocolate and chips in order to kick off the weight loss process. Good luck with your plan!
> 
> 
> 
> I did and it was EXCELLENT. I love Longchamps, to be honest. I think the brand is quite underrated.
> 
> I found the most incredible pair of sunglasses there. I don’t post pics of my face online, but maybe this will give an idea. This is using an iPhone app that can turn you into a Pixar character lol.
> 
> View attachment 5375940


I love your app look (and the glasses)! You look gorgeous. Which app is it? Ive been tempted by a longchamp leather chain bag in a blush pink/nude that I’ve seen.


JenJBS said:


> History, culture, and shopping; you might like Chicago, San Fransisco, New Orleans, and LA. What climate do you prefer (hot/cold/humid/dry/moderate)? Do you prefer big cities, small towns, being out in nature, mountains, deserts, beaches, plains, etc? What kind of things do you like to do on vacation?  This will help us give you better suggestions.


Thanks for these tips. It’s a good thing we have years to plan and decide. I don’t do too hot or humid but warm is lovely. I’m not so into mountains but will give anything else a whirl. Shopping, swimming and sightseeing are my holiday favourites.

@whateve , thanks for all the encouragement and the tips. It sounds like you are doing well. I love chocolate too!


----------



## missie1

Hi Ladies, just popping in to say hi


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> With the pretty heavy duty side effects that Wellbutrin has (my DH takes it), are you sure that taking it primarily for weight loss is a good idea?


Thanks for raising this as an issue.  The brief periods of time I have taken it, I have not had any side effects.  I googled the list and thought no big deal.  Then I read it again and saw more serious ones at the end of the list, which I believe, listed last means rarely.  The rarely ones are a big deal, so I will monitor more closely.  Is your DH is having side effects?  



880 said:


> my DH and basically every SA have insisted that I look better in high waisted pants, including jeans. And, once I got over the initial reluctance, they seem to be right lol.  I posted re the thirty pounds and Wellbutrin in conjunction with metformin, both under the supervision of my endocrin who runs the Weill Cornell weight loss program. I also take hypothyroid meds, and I’m no longer pre diabetic


 
30 pounds is very impressive.  Good for you.   I need to loose 20 to get back to my long term adult weight.  Even 10 would make me very happy.   I read your posts in the other thread.   Some interesting things like avoiding sweet fruits and salad for breakfast.   I really like hearing what works for other people.

Is there some aspect of your body type that makes high waisted good for you?  You should be stocking up while they are in the stores.


----------



## afroken

Inspired by @coffee2go ’s museum shots, I took my happy bag on her first outing and couldn’t resist taking a photo of her with her painting-twin


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for these tips. It’s a good thing we have years to plan and decide. I don’t do too hot or humid but warm is lovely. I’m not so into mountains but will give anything else a whirl. Shopping, swimming and sightseeing are my holiday favourites.



Most places have their nicest weather in April/May (flowers) and  September/October (fall foliage).   A lot of the US is hot and humid in the summer.    Currently we are having a crime wave which is the worst in our biggest cities, but that tends to be cyclical.  People get fed up, policies change, and things get safe again.  So it is good that your trip is some years off.

You might want to consider Vegas.  Lots of shopping.  Lots of restaurants.  Lots of entertainment.  And lots of swimming pools.  Not much culture.  And as far as I know, there is no crime problem in Vegas.  They wouldn't tolerate it because it would be bad for business.  Vegas is warmer, so you would probably want to go in March.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Is there some aspect of your body type that makes high waisted good for you? You should be stocking up while they are in the stores.


I have a large waist, longer torso, larger shoulder carriage given my size.

I need to create the illusion of a slimmer waist; longer leg; and, break up the square of the shoulder & chest area) So, a line skirts work for me; higher waists work; deep v or scoop necklines. . . .

a lower rise lengthens my torso and shortens my leg. A boat neck or crew neck emphasizes a square box of my shoulder and upper chest area. A skinny pant also draws attention to my calves which are larger. etc. Cropped pants tend to shorten.

everyone is different lol, but a lot of proportions can be worked out using a full length mirror


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Yay for no athletic wear lol! Although an overwhelming amount of black IS sort of boring, but I can imagine everyone looked pretty sleek. In NYC, I am seeing tons of athleisure.
> 
> 
> 
> The “C” diet you describe sounds like it will be pretty effective. I think my DH would be a fan of it. He’s always telling me that I need to give up chocolate and chips in order to kick off the weight loss process. Good luck with your plan!
> 
> 
> 
> I did and it was EXCELLENT. I love Longchamps, to be honest. I think the brand is quite underrated.
> 
> I found the most incredible pair of sunglasses there. I don’t post pics of my face online, but maybe this will give an idea. This is using an iPhone app that can turn you into a Pixar character lol.
> 
> View attachment 5375940


Great glasses! I love the leather bags in that longchamp. It always has such a nice selection of stuff.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for raising this as an issue.  The brief periods of time I have taken it, I have not had any side effects.  I googled the list and thought no big deal.  Then I read it again and saw more serious ones at the end of the list, which I believe, listed last means rarely.  The rarely ones are a big deal, so I will monitor more closely.  Is your DH is having side effects?
> 
> 
> 
> 30 pounds is very impressive.  Good for you.   I need to loose 20 to get back to my long term adult weight.  Even 10 would make me very happy.   I read your posts in the other thread.   Some interesting things like avoiding sweet fruits and salad for breakfast.   I really like hearing what works for other people.
> 
> Is there some aspect of your body type that makes high waisted good for you?  You should be stocking up while they are in the stores.


Yes, very bad constipation and insomnia, to the degree that it regularly can be 4-5 days without a bowel movement and he has to take a prescription sleeping aid. When the constipation goes too long and nothing else works, he has to take a Linzess, which had its own set of nasty side effects. But he has clinical depression and it is the medicine that works best for his condition, so the trade is worth it. Some of the side effects don’t sound like they are a big deal…until you have to live with them. They won’t kill you, but they will really mess with your day.

I would question if the trade is worth it when what I have read about it’s weight loss effect is nothing stellar and not consistent across studies, which is why the FDA has not approved it for weight loss even though the manufacturer has asked. And most of the studies have participants using it after to maintain weight loss, which means issues surrounding the weight gain were never dealt with, such as behavioral and social, so without the drug you would be right back where you started as soon as you went off of it. How healthy is it to pump a drug like that into your system long term if you don’t really require it?


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> So I’ve decided that as the two weeks off work begin, I need to go on a C diet (my creation). Drastically reduce or remove Chocolate, Crisps, Cake and Coke (perhaps slightly reduce carbs but not too much) and increase Cardio! It’s what I did to lose all the weight before and it worked then. I don’t eat tonnes of these thing but enough to put on a pound every few weeks. That needs to stop. I lost 3.5 stone (49 pounds) which was too much in the end. I got ill and obsessively stopped eating. I’ve put back on 2 stone (28 pounds) so I’m not in an awful position but I don’t feel comfortable in my own skin now and in my head I feel like a failure. There are horror stories in the internet about people hooked on my medication putting on weight and never getting off it because of the rebound insomnia it causes. My mood is much more level on it so it makes me quite conflicted and my sleep was horrific without it. 1 hour a night for months because of the PTSD.
> 
> I think my first goal should be to lose 0.5 stone (7 pounds) as I’d look better then but 1 stone puts me in my healthy happy place (14 pounds). I just don’t know if I can do it. I clearly have a bit of a sugar addiction and this medication slows metabolism and increases appetite/sugar and carbs cravings.
> 
> Today, I’m meeting another friend for a walk and a chat. I’m planning my outfit around my Chestnut Alexa because I haven’t carried it since the January use the bag challenge and the tan colour of my new jacket has inspired me even though it’s cold here so I’ll need a proper coat. We shall probably have coffee or lunch. I must not have cake and a coke! A herbal tea and salad. This is going to be hard! Cutting back not quitting is the key I think!


Congrats on the new jacket. So glad you had a lovely time with your friend.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I have a large waist, longer torso, larger shoulder given my size.
> 
> I need to create the illusion of a slimmer waist; longer leg; and, bigger shoulder carriage (which tends to square off the chest area) So, a line skirts work for me; higher waists work; deep v or scoop necklines. . . .
> 
> a lower rise lengthens my torso and shortens my leg. A boat neck or crew neck emphasizes a square box of my shoulder and upper chest area. A skinny pant also draws attention to my calves which are larger. etc. Cropped pants tend to shorten.
> 
> everyone is different lol, but a lot of proportions can be worked out using a full length mirror


That’s the magic of the right/style cut for you. So much is illusion…combine it with color, pattern and fit and you can make your body look whatever version of yourself you want. But the designers who excel at this get the privilege to charge more, so it is not easily available to everyone. It’s out there for most women, it just takes more work to find it the less money you have. And the stubbornness to ignore trend when necessary to only buy what works for you.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yes, very bad constipation and insomnia, to the degree that it regularly can be 4-5 days without a bowel movement and he has to take a prescription sleeping aid. When the constipation goes too long and nothing else works, he has to take a Linzess, which had its own set of nasty side effects. But he has clinical depression and it is the medicine that works best for his condition, so the trade is worth it. Some of the side effects don’t sound like they are a big deal…until you have to live with them. They won’t kill you, but they will really mess with your day.
> 
> I would question if the trade is worth it when what I have read about it’s weight loss effect is nothing stellar and not consistent across studies, which is why the FDA has not approved it for weight loss even though the manufacturer has asked. And most of the studies have participants using it after to maintain weight loss, which means issues surrounding the weight gain were never dealt with, such as behavioral and social, so without the drug you would be right back where you started as soon as you went off of it. How healthy is it to pump a drug like that into your system long term if you don’t really require it?


Those are terrible side effects, and I would strongly suggest going back as many times as necessary to change or alter dosage; split the timing of taking the pills; or provide another aid, as what you describe sounds untenable. Of course i can only relay my personal experience, and that of my DH, and I would caution against the assumption that those issues are the norm. or that those drugs are prescribed indiscriminately without appropriate behavior modification. A responsible endocrin should work out a behavioral modification plan before prescribing (and after months of following our guidelines, we’ve changed our eating habits for good). I can certain,y understand if someone doesn’t make those changes how it will not work for them. I also know I spent years of diet and exercise without any results pre medication, so it’s been a game changer for me personally. I dont Wish to make any blanket statement or judgment without ankther individual consulting with his or her own doctor.  JMO of course and YMMV

re the illusion of clothing for one’s figure, I think modern less expensive clothing tend to rely on stretch fabric bc it’s less expensive. When I had less of a budget for clothing, I would try to find vintage Which tended to have more structure. I also used to mix and match high and lower priced pieces. It is somewhat Time consuming and you sometimes end up spending quite a bit on alteration. So, there are ways to create optimal silhouette that are less costly; it just takes some effort (and sometimes judicious Etsy purchases too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Those are terrible side effects, and I would strongly suggest going back as many times as necessary to change or alter dosage or provide another aid, as what you describe sounds untenable. Of course i can only relay my personal experience, and that of my DH, and I would caution against the assumption that those issues are the norm. or that those drugs are prescribed indiscriminately without appropriate behavior modification. My endocrin worked out a behavioral modification plan with us before prescribing (and after months, we’ve changed our eating habits for good). I can certain,y understand if someone doesn’t make those changes how it will not work for them. I dont Wish to make any blanket statement or judgment without ankther individual consulting with his or her own doctor.  JMO of course and YMMV
> 
> re the illusion of clothing for one’s figure, I think modern less expensive clothing tend to rely on stretch fabric bc it’s less expensive. When I had less of a budget for clothing, I would try to find vintage Which tended to have more structure. I also used to mix and match high and lower priced pieces. It is somewhat Time consuming and you sometimes end up spending quite a bit on alteration. So, there are ways to create optimal silhouette that are less costly; it just takes some effort


My DH has done all those things and this is what works for his issue. My main point is that “minor” side effects may not be so minor to live with and need to be considered when taking a medication you don’t really need. Will the potential benefit be worth the cost? For my DH, it is. Weight can be lost in many other ways, with and without medication. There still is no “magic pill” for weight loss. So anyone considering it needs to do the cost/benefit for themselves with the understanding that “minor” does always mean minimal. “Minor” means you don’t end up in the hospital/dead.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> My DH has done all those things and this is what works for his issue. My main point is that “minor” side effects may not be so minor to live with and need to be considered when taking a medication you don’t really need. Will the potential benefit be worth the cost? For my DH, it is. Weight can be lost in many other ways, with and without medication. There still is no “magic pill” for weight loss. So anyone considering it needs to do the cost/benefit for themselves with the understanding that “minor” does always mean minimal. “Minor” means you don’t end up in the hospital/dead.


I’m not arguing with you or implying that my way is any magic bullet. Just narrating my experience, which happens to be different for reasons I’ve already listed.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> Again, I’m not arguing with you or implying that my way is any magic bullet. Just narrating my experience which happens to be different for reasons I’ve already listed.


I am glad it worked for you and your DH and that you didn’t have any side effects.


----------



## 880

Jereni said:


> Thank you… Google tells me there is also a Mulberry at Rockefeller Center which is in the general direction of Fendi so I thought we might go to that one.
> 
> Edited to add: nope you are right. The Soho location looks bigger and the Fendi in Soho looks huge as well. Soho it is.


@Jereni, did you find anything at Mulberry or Fendi?


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for these tips. It’s a good thing we have years to plan and decide. I don’t do too hot or humid but warm is lovely. I’m not so into mountains but will give anything else a whirl. Shopping, swimming and sightseeing are my holiday favourites.



Then avoid the Rocky Mountain states - oriented north-south through portions of Montana, Idaho, Wyoming, Colorado, Utah, and New Mexico.

I find summer in the Southern states hot and humid in the summer. The Southwest is hot in the summer, but dry. Sounds like the California coast would be an area you'd like. Boston has a lot of history and culture, and probably has good shopping. Have fin planning!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> My DH has done all those things and this is what works for his issue. My main point is that “minor” side effects may not be so minor to live with and need to be considered when taking a medication you don’t really need. Will the potential benefit be worth the cost? For my DH, it is. Weight can be lost in many other ways, with and without medication. There still is no “magic pill” for weight loss. So anyone considering it needs to do the cost/benefit for themselves with the understanding that “minor” does always mean minimal. “Minor” means you don’t end up in the hospital/dead.



Excellent points!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Inspired by @coffee2go ’s museum shots, I took my happy bag on her first outing and couldn’t resist taking a photo of her with her painting-twin
> 
> View attachment 5376302



Fantastic pic!   Your bag and that painting are perfect together!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Read this and went "duh". This is amazing to me. Sometimes I see people with extreme shapes, like really big behinds, wearing clothes that fit perfectly. I wonder "how do they do that?" It is my fantasy that *there are stores out there that are magical and have tons of clothes to fit the hard to fit.*



I think there are perfect clothes out there for every shape, you just have to find them and there definetely aren´t stores with tons of them. It´s like a treasure hunt. 
Even my DD had trouble finding jeans. We spent ages at H&M. She maybe tried on 10 pairs in a variety of sizes, because after the ones she had chosen weren´t right I went to get an armload full of possibilities not looking at the size tag, but only at the pants themselves. In the end she bought two pairs that do fit perfectly. She is tall, has a very slim waist and a distinct behind - classic hourglass. Both pairs look the same, have the exact same cut and measurements but different model names and different sizes... 



Cordeliere said:


> Congrats on the proper fit. Your alternation skills blow me away.


Thank-you! I hate jeans alterations. No matter how hard I try they remain visible hatchet jobs and they are a challenge for the sewing machine, even my very heavy duty 60ies Pfaff.



Katinahat said:


> It totally doesn’t count if it was bought with vouchers. I mean that’s free so it’s fine. Sounds like a great addition too.


You are right, it was free! Had I opted for a bank transfer for my sales proceeds I wouldn´t have got the bonus vouchers on top. No money changed hands! 
The coat still needs a bit of work...  I did the forbidden and threw it into the washing machine. It did not shrink, but needed a lot of steaming and brushing up which I did this afternoon. I have to shorten it too. Floor length in black velvet might be a stunning look, but it is not practical at all.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yes, very bad constipation and insomnia, to the degree that it regularly can be 4-5 days without a bowel movement and he has to take a prescription sleeping aid. When the constipation goes too long and nothing else works, he has to take a Linzess, which had its own set of nasty side effects. But he has clinical depression and it is the medicine that works best for his condition, so the trade is worth it. Some of the side effects don’t sound like they are a big deal…until you have to live with them. They won’t kill you, but they will really mess with your day.
> 
> I would question if the trade is worth it when what I have read about it’s weight loss effect is nothing stellar and not consistent across studies, which is why the FDA has not approved it for weight loss even though the manufacturer has asked. And most of the studies have participants using it after to maintain weight loss, which means issues surrounding the weight gain were never dealt with, such as behavioral and social, so without the drug you would be right back where you started as soon as you went off of it. How healthy is it to pump a drug like that into your system long term if you don’t really require it?


That sounds terrible! Does he take extra magnesium? Doctors often neglect to recommend that for constipation. If you take enough, it should work since that is what they give you when you have to be cleaned out for a colonoscopy. You don't have to take the icky tasting liquid stuff, just a regular supplement.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s the magic of the right/style cut for you. So much is illusion…combine it with color, pattern and fit and you can make your body look whatever version of yourself you want. But the designers who excel at this get the privilege to charge more, so it is not easily available to everyone. It’s out there for most women, it just takes more work to find it the less money you have. *And the stubbornness to ignore trend when necessary to only buy what works for you.*


This is golden!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> So I’ve decided that as the two weeks off work begin, I need to go on a C diet (my creation). Drastically reduce or remove Chocolate, Crisps, Cake and Coke (perhaps slightly reduce carbs but not too much) and increase Cardio! It’s what I did to lose all the weight before and it worked then. I don’t eat tonnes of these thing but enough to put on a pound every few weeks. That needs to stop. I lost 3.5 stone (49 pounds) which was too much in the end. I got ill and obsessively stopped eating. I’ve put back on 2 stone (28 pounds) so I’m not in an awful position but I don’t feel comfortable in my own skin now and in my head I feel like a failure. There are horror stories in the internet about people hooked on my medication putting on weight and never getting off it because of the rebound insomnia it causes. My mood is much more level on it so it makes me quite conflicted and my sleep was horrific without it. 1 hour a night for months because of the PTSD.
> 
> I think my first goal should be to lose 0.5 stone (7 pounds) as I’d look better then but 1 stone puts me in my healthy happy place (14 pounds). I just don’t know if I can do it. I clearly have a bit of a sugar addiction and this medication slows metabolism and increases appetite/sugar and carbs cravings.
> 
> Today, I’m meeting another friend for a walk and a chat. I’m planning my outfit around my Chestnut Alexa because I haven’t carried it since the January use the bag challenge and the tan colour of my new jacket has inspired me even though it’s cold here so I’ll need a proper coat. We shall probably have coffee or lunch. I must not have cake and a coke! A herbal tea and salad. This is going to be hard! Cutting back not quitting is the key I think!



Good luck! I´m sure you will find into intuitive eating that has room for the C´s you love too. 

I rather eat a candy bar which I know the taste of before I eat it and love and enjoy than a bowl of fruit that will have the same amount of calories but might be a disappointment in taste and will leave me craving the candy...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I have a large waist, longer torso, larger shoulder carriage given my size.
> 
> I need to create the illusion of a slimmer waist; longer leg; and, break up the square of the shoulder & chest area) So, a line skirts work for me; higher waists work; deep v or scoop necklines. . . .
> 
> a lower rise lengthens my torso and shortens my leg. A boat neck or crew neck emphasizes a square box of my shoulder and upper chest area. A skinny pant also draws attention to my calves which are larger. etc. Cropped pants tend to shorten.
> 
> everyone is different lol, but a lot of proportions can be worked out using a full length mirror



It´s all about proportion!
Sometimes one little dart in the right place can totally change the fit of a garment.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s the magic of the right/style cut for you. So much is illusion…combine it with color, pattern and fit and you can make your body look whatever version of yourself you want. But the designers who excel at this get the privilege to charge more, so it is not easily available to everyone. It’s out there for most women, it just takes more work to find it the less money you have. And the stubbornness to ignore trend when necessary to only buy what works for you.



...or to severely alter items until they have the perfect fit.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> re the illusion of clothing for one’s figure, I think modern less expensive clothing tend to rely on stretch fabric bc it’s less expensive. When I had less of a budget for clothing, I would try to find vintage Which tended to have more structure. I also used to mix and match high and lower priced pieces. It is somewhat Time consuming and you sometimes end up spending quite a bit on alteration. So, there are ways to create optimal silhouette that are less costly; it just takes some effort (and sometimes judicious Etsy purchases too.


I totally agree with you! 
Vintage clothes tend to be so much better constructed- at least what I consider vintage (not necessarily the 90ies and 2000s)- and they usually can be altered.
Cheap modern often replaces construction with stretch and is hard to alter. 

But: last year I wanted a pencil skirt. I made one myself and took a huge effort with the fitting until I was happy. Then on a whim I bought a cheap thing while shopping with DD- almost no construction, no lining, only a lot of stretch and this thing stretches around me perfectly and looks much nicer than my own work.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I have a new bag...  
Showed a photo to my friend tonight and she said: "interesting". Oops...


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> That sounds terrible! Does he take extra magnesium? Doctors often neglect to recommend that for constipation. If you take enough, it should work since that is what they give you when you have to be cleaned out for a colonoscopy. You don't have to take the icky tasting liquid stuff, just a regular supplement.


He does extra fiber. I tried to get him to use magnesium (I took some during race training and misread two teaspoons as tablespoons…wow!   Never Again!) but he feels more comfortable with what he knows. I will try suggesting it again.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> He does extra fiber. I tried to get him to use magnesium (I took some during race training and misread two teaspoons as tablespoons…wow!   Never Again!) but he feels more comfortable with what he knows. I will try suggesting it again.


I suggested it to my husband and now he is a convert. He needs both, the fiber and the magnesium. You have to experiment with the dose to find what is right for you. 

I haven't been successful in convincing him that the SLS in his toothpaste is aggravating his canker sores. Unless he hears from a doctor, he usually doesn't believe me.

Years ago, I had a medical problem while on a cruise. The doctor on board gave me medicine that made it worse. There were passengers who had experienced what I had and offered to help, but I was too afraid to trust a stranger at the time. Even when I returned home, the doctor I went to wasn't much help. A few years later someone told me what he used and that time I listened. I could have saved myself a lot of suffering if I had trusted fellow sufferers.


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> He does extra fiber. I tried to get him to use magnesium (I took some during race training and misread two teaspoons as tablespoons…wow!   Never Again!) but he feels more comfortable with what he knows. I will try suggesting it again.


You can also try adding more spinach and leafy greens,  beans, cashews and almonds into the family diet.

It’s not as effective as a otc supplement, but they are all high in magnesium foods


----------



## jblended

I've fallen out of step with the thread again. Life keeps knocking me down.   

I'll get caught up over the next couple of days but, until then, I've pulled out this bag to use for the next week or so. I'll be turning 39, and given that I was told I would be lucky to see 40 some years ago, it feels like a good reason to celebrate.  

Most of you will have seen this bag already and know the story of how it was the first (perhaps the 2nd) one that I sketched myself and made with a local artisan. It feels like the perfect one to carry as I mark this milestone.




And now to read up and see how you're all doing.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I have a new bag...
> Showed a photo to my friend tonight and she said: "interesting". Oops...
> 
> View attachment 5376486



Interesting can mean interesting, it's certainly unusual. Is it Dolce and gahanna? I bought DH similar Dolce Tees many moons ago.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> I've fallen out of step with the thread again. Life keeps knocking me down.
> 
> I'll get caught up over the next couple of days but, until then, I've pulled out this bag to use for the next week or so. I'll be turning 39, and given that I was told I would be lucky to see 40 some years ago, it feels like a good reason to celebrate.
> 
> Most of you will have seen this bag already and know the story of how it was the first (perhaps the 2nd) one that I sketched myself and made with a local artisan. It feels like the perfect one to carry as I mark this milestone.
> 
> View attachment 5376616
> 
> 
> And now to read up and see how you're all doing.



That's a fantastic celebratory piece, conception to realisation. Many happy returns XXX


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## jblended

@lill_canele and @BowieFan1971 Love your fitness pics!  That was a previous chapter in my life as well, though I didn't look anywhere near as good as you guys do! Happy that you both have a kinder relationship with food/body now.

@Vintage Leather I hope VintageMama is better now.  

@JenJBS Good luck on your job interview!  

@Katinahat Enjoy your two week break! I hope you're able to fully rest and recharge. 

@msd_bags Always happy to see you pop back in. Hope the covid situation in your corner is improving. 
(Edit: Just seen the numbers and it's amazing! I can't believe they've dropped so low! What a relief! Hopefully we can see the same trend in the UK and across Europe soon. )

@afroken So excited by your Frrry bags! 
Gorgeous, happy, quirky! If you know me, you'll know that's right up my street! Wear them both in good health!
Oh, and if I may ask a small favour; would you post an update on your blue owl bag once you've used it for a bit? I have given away several bags over the years due to those snap button closures. As the leather softens, the buttons become impossible to snap shut. I'd like to know if that's the case with this one or if the type of leather he uses is thick enough that the snap closure continues to work seamlessly.
Hope you don't mind. I'm loving his style! I can't afford a new bag presently but, it will be one of his as soon as I can make it happen! 

Okay, that's all I've got from a quick skim. There are side conversations happening that I cannot follow without going back a few dozen pages!


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> That's a fantastic celebratory piece, conception to realisation. Many happy returns XXX


Thank you very much, PT! 

@cowgirlsboots That new bag is so unique! Virgin Mary and leopard print...tell us more about it!


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> Most places have their nicest weather in April/May (flowers) and  September/October (fall foliage).   A lot of the US is hot and humid in the summer.    Currently we are having a crime wave which is the worst in our biggest cities, but that tends to be cyclical.  People get fed up, policies change, and things get safe again.  So it is good that your trip is some years off.
> 
> You might want to consider Vegas.  Lots of shopping.  Lots of restaurants.  Lots of entertainment.  And lots of swimming pools.  Not much culture.  And as far as I know, there is no crime problem in Vegas.  They wouldn't tolerate it because it would be bad for business.  Vegas is warmer, so you would probably want to go in March.


These are great tips! Thank you. I love the thought of vegas.


dcooney4 said:


> Great glasses! I love the leather bags in that longchamp. It always has such a nice selection of stuff.


I keep looking at this Longchamp online. Dark hardware, nude in a pinky tone. Might work better for me than that taupe Aspinal did.




BowieFan1971 said:


> Yes, very bad constipation and insomnia, to the degree that it regularly can be 4-5 days without a bowel movement and he has to take a prescription sleeping aid. When the constipation goes too long and nothing else works, he has to take a Linzess, which had its own set of nasty side effects. But he has clinical depression and it is the medicine that works best for his condition, so the trade is worth it. Some of the side effects don’t sound like they are a big deal…until you have to live with them. They won’t kill you, but they will really mess with your day.
> 
> I would question if the trade is worth it when what I have read about it’s weight loss effect is nothing stellar and not consistent across studies, which is why the FDA has not approved it for weight loss even though the manufacturer has asked. And most of the studies have participants using it after to maintain weight loss, which means issues surrounding the weight gain were never dealt with, such as behavioral and social, so without the drug you would be right back where you started as soon as you went off of it. How healthy is it to pump a drug like that into your system long term if you don’t really require it?


Those side effects are horrible. My meds can cause similar digestive issues but other than a slower metabolism I seem to have got away with it. I remember how it was being pregnant for such problems and couldn’t go through it again so he has my sympathies. I also know how awful insomnia is. Mine was caused by the PTSD combined with hormone issues. I agree about trade off with the medication though. Major depression is no joke and if the meds help with that they are worth it. I had massive mental conflict about taking my meds and have tried to come off once. The insomnia returned and I was really unlevel emotionally and that was with a slow taper. I’m now on a higher dose and more balanced again. The weight gain and tiredness are irritating but currently worth it for those positives as I was really unwell. I’ve done a large amount of therapeutic work too.


dcooney4 said:


> Congrats on the new jacket. So glad you had a lovely time with your friend.


Thanks! It was lovely and we are planning to go again sometime so I can wear the new jacket!



JenJBS said:


> Then avoid the Rocky Mountain states - oriented north-south through portions of Montana, Idaho, Wyoming, Colorado, Utah, and New Mexico.
> 
> I find summer in the Southern states hot and humid in the summer. The Southwest is hot in the summer, but dry. Sounds like the California coast would be an area you'd like. Boston has a lot of history and culture, and probably has good shopping. Have fin planning!


Thank you, it sounds like a need to plan a good long trip, or several trips, which is no surprise as USA is huge and very varied.


cowgirlsboots said:


> I have a new bag...
> Showed a photo to my friend tonight and she said: "interesting". Oops...
> 
> View attachment 5376486


Wow, that is a wonderful bag. Do you have ideas on how to style it and when to carry it?


jblended said:


> I've fallen out of step with the thread again. Life keeps knocking me down.
> 
> I'll get caught up over the next couple of days but, until then, I've pulled out this bag to use for the next week or so. I'll be turning 39, and given that I was told I would be lucky to see 40 some years ago, it feels like a good reason to celebrate.
> 
> Most of you will have seen this bag already and know the story of how it was the first (perhaps the 2nd) one that I sketched myself and made with a local artisan. It feels like the perfect one to carry as I mark this milestone.
> 
> View attachment 5376616
> 
> 
> And now to read up and see how you're all doing.


Happy birthday and it’s great to see you. I’m so glad you are here with us and posting today. That’s a beautiful bag and so clever to have designed it!

@afroken I love your bright bag. How clever to photograph it next to that picture! Both are works of Art!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I've fallen out of step with the thread again. Life keeps knocking me down.
> 
> I'll get caught up over the next couple of days but, until then, I've pulled out this bag to use for the next week or so. I'll be turning 39, and given that I was told I would be lucky to see 40 some years ago, it feels like a good reason to celebrate.
> 
> Most of you will have seen this bag already and know the story of how it was the first (perhaps the 2nd) one that I sketched myself and made with a local artisan. It feels like the perfect one to carry as I mark this milestone.
> 
> View attachment 5376616
> 
> 
> And now to read up and see how you're all doing.


Happy birthday! Way to celebrate!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Interesting can mean interesting, it's certainly unusual. Is it Dolce and gahanna? I bought DH similar Dolce Tees many moons ago.


Knowing my friend very well I am certain that she was being polite while telling me it's hideous... I know her taste and Love her, so it's fine! 
No, it's only a quote of the D&G style. The bag itself is German Bree. The design is my adaption of an old print I love and have had on my wall for ages. "That woman," as the fleamarket seller described it when I asked the price.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> @msd_bags Always happy to see you pop back in. Hope the covid situation in your corner is improving.
> (Edit: Just seen the numbers and it's amazing! I can't believe they've dropped so low! What a relief! Hopefully we can see the same trend in the UK and across Europe soon. )


Happy to ‘hear’ from you too!  We still have a mask mandate here, but things have definitely improved a lot.  National election is coming up in May.  There’s a concern on the covid situation in relation to this as experts anticipate more gathering of people. 

This coming week is Holy Week.  We’re off officially starting Thursday, though sometimes Holy Wednesday is declared half day.
And, happy birthday my friend!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Knowing my friend very well I am certain that she was being polite while telling me it's hideous... I know her taste and Love her, so it's fine!
> No, it's only a quote of the D&G style. The bag itself is German Bree. The design is my adaption of an old print I love and have had on my wall for ages. "That woman," as the fleamarket seller described it when I asked the price.
> 
> View attachment 5376762



My MIL has that picture on her wall too, perhaps with a slightly different meaning to you (obviously I am presuming). 

When I first went to DH's family house (as a 'friend') his patents gave me a small, single bedroom with a very graphic figurative depiction of the Crucifix in the wall. I'm afraid I had to take it down before I could finally get to sleep (I hope no one is offended by my past actions).


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> My MIL has that picture on her wall too, perhaps with a slightly different meaning to you (obviously I am presuming).
> 
> When I first went to DH's family house (as a 'friend') his patents gave me a small, single bedroom with a very graphic figurative depiction of the Crucifix in the wall. I'm afraid I had to take it down before I could finally get to sleep (I hope no one is offended by my past actions).


We are predominantly a Catholic country, and I regularly attend mass.  But I have no ‘images’ in the house nor a crucifix.  I’m not offended.


----------



## 880

msd_bags said:


> Happy to ‘hear’ from you too!  We still have a mask mandate here, but things have definitely improved a lot.  National election is coming up in May.  There’s a concern on the covid situation in relation to this as experts anticipate more gathering of people.
> 
> This coming week is Holy Week.  We’re off officially starting Thursday, though sometimes Holy Wednesday is declared half day.
> And, happy birthday my friend!


Hope you will be with your family for Holy Week! Are you going up into the mountains or anywhere for it? Hugs


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> Happy birthday and it’s great to see you. I’m so glad you are here with us and posting today. That’s a beautiful bag and so clever to have designed it!


Awww, thank you!  It was the most difficult of all my custom bags. I wanted a Chinese lantern flower shape and it was near impossible to make it happen, but we got it in the end. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy birthday! Way to celebrate!


Thanks! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> The design is my adaption of an old print I love and have had on my wall for ages. "That woman," as the fleamarket seller described it when I asked the price.


I love that it has a deeper connection to you! I should have known that a piece you picked would have a story behind it! 
I'm fond of all things unique, so this is "interesting" to me in the positive sense! 



msd_bags said:


> Happy to ‘hear’ from you too! We still have a mask mandate here, but things have definitely improved a lot. National election is coming up in May. There’s a concern on the covid situation in relation to this as experts anticipate more gathering of people.
> 
> This coming week is Holy Week. We’re off officially starting Thursday, though sometimes Holy Wednesday is declared half day.
> And, happy birthday my friend!


I'm relieved that there are still some places mandating masks! I'm tired of seeing people pretend this is over! 
Thank you for the birthday wishes. It's still a week away but, given that I never actually celebrate it, it makes no difference! 
I need an excuse to use a real bag. 
Enjoy your days off in the lead up to Easter! Hopefully you'll bake something yummy and share on the thread! 



papertiger said:


> single bedroom with a very graphic figurative depiction of the Crucifix in the wall. I'm afraid I had to take it down before I could finally get to sleep (I hope no one is offended by my past actions).


I'll admit that I would have done the same! That sounds utterly terrifying!  
I wouldn't mind in a Church setting, but not in the bedroom.


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> Hope you will be with your family for Holy Week! Are you going up into the mountains or anywhere for it? Hugs


Yes, we’re going to my hometown, just about 2 hours away north of the metro.  Not yet sure if we’ll have time to go to the beach. 

I normally think of Holy Week as the hottest time of the summer.  But, not really.  Lol!  It’s just the time that I get to be out a lot somewhere during daytime that is not airconditioned (office is air conditioned).


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Thank you very much, PT!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots That new bag is so unique! Virgin Mary and leopard print...tell us more about it!


I felt the urge to paint and came upon this very boring to me Bree bag- super high quality and coming with both the leather shoulder strap and a Bree guitar strap which alone would have cost me (preloved) what I paid for the job lot. So I had the canvas....
Looking for Inspiration my eyes locked onto one of my favourite pictures on the wall - "that woman."
I bought this kitschy old print years ago at a fleamarket. When I asked the price for "the Virgin Mary print" the seller had his eyes full of question marks and replied: "what? Do you mean that woman? If you want the frame too she ist 2€." She's been on the wall ever since next to other paintings and family portraits, becoming a member of this household. 
I didn't want to copy one-to-one. Far too sweet for me, so went bold colours and black outlines. The leopard background added itself naturally.... I seldom overthink when I paint, usually my thoughts are wandering elsewhere...
After I had finished I realised I had come close to quoting D&G Sicily styles...  OK, I love the rather bold and sometimes garish Sicily bags, the whole aesthetic of the mix of traditional folk art, religious art, roses, leopard, stereotypes....  It speaks to me in the same way as the kitschy 60ies paintings of fiery gipsy women do. (On my wall too...)
Well, that's the story behind this bag.

I wasn't sure I liked it when  it was finished as the design wasn't planned and told DH:" it's either awful or perfect. There's no in between."
In front of the mirror I instantly connected with it and think it looks natural on me. Almost neutral.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> My MIL has that picture on her wall too, perhaps with a slightly different meaning to you (obviously I am presuming).
> 
> When I first went to DH's family house (as a 'friend') his patents gave me a small, single bedroom with a very graphic figurative depiction of the Crucifix in the wall. I'm afraid I had to take it down before I could finally get to sleep (I hope no one is offended by my past actions).


I am not religious in a traditional way and not catholic. But pictures like this one and crucifixes come natural to me. I have crucifixes on the walls too, from family or picked up from the trash, because it felt wrong to me to see them in the dirt. The original owner had them for a reason, I keep them.
They become part of the house. They are not mocked, they are not part of an altar, they simply belong here.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> My MIL has that picture on her wall too, perhaps with a slightly different meaning to you (obviously I am presuming).
> 
> When I first went to DH's family house (as a 'friend') his patents gave me a small, single bedroom with a very graphic figurative depiction of the Crucifix in the wall. I'm afraid I had to take it down before I could finally get to sleep (I hope no one is offended by my past actions).


I grew up Catholic and came back to the Church for a few years when Ian was young before settling as an Episcopalian. A kid in Ian’s school came over to play and eat dinner. As we were talking about upcoming Easter celebrations, he asked if we were Christians. I said yes, we are Catholic. After asking if Catholics believe in Jesus and if we used the “candle-thing,” meaning menorah, he asked if we had crosses in our church. I said yes, we do, but they are crucifixes. He asked what that was. I replied that was a cross with Jesus on it. He said “The bloody Jesus?”, to which I sighed “Yes, the bloody Jesus.” Heaven knows what that kid went home and told his parents…with that kind of misinformation, no wonder the southern KKK hated Catholics as much as Jews. Georgia…ugh.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> These are great tips! Thank you. I love the thought of vegas.
> 
> I keep looking at this Longchamp online. Dark hardware, nude in a pinky tone. Might work better for me than that taupe Aspinal did.
> View attachment 5376658
> 
> 
> Those side effects are horrible. My meds can cause similar digestive issues but other than a slower metabolism I seem to have got away with it. I remember how it was being pregnant for such problems and couldn’t go through it again so he has my sympathies. I also know how awful insomnia is. Mine was caused by the PTSD combined with hormone issues. I agree about trade off with the medication though. Major depression is no joke and if the meds help with that they are worth it. I had massive mental conflict about taking my meds and have tried to come off once. The insomnia returned and I was really unlevel emotionally and that was with a slow taper. I’m now on a higher dose and more balanced again. The weight gain and tiredness are irritating but currently worth it for those positives as I was really unwell. I’ve done a large amount of therapeutic work too.
> 
> Thanks! It was lovely and we are planning to go again sometime so I can wear the new jacket!
> 
> 
> Thank you, it sounds like a need to plan a good long trip, or several trips, which is no surprise as USA is huge and very varied.
> 
> Wow, that is a wonderful bag. Do you have ideas on how to style it and when to carry it?
> 
> Happy birthday and it’s great to see you. I’m so glad you are here with us and posting today. That’s a beautiful bag and so clever to have designed it!
> 
> @afroken I love your bright bag. How clever to photograph it next to that picture! Both are works of Art!


...on my phone, can't quote...sorry!

I really like the Longchamp bag. My gut feeling connects it to you. Can't explain it, but it feels like it would be natural on you.

I haven't thought about how to style my bag. I guess I'll just grab it and go to the supermarket..




Good coat over unspeakable homewear... I guess it works.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> I am not religious in a traditional way and not catholic. But pictures like this one and crucifixes come natural to me. I have crucifixes on the walls too, from family or picked up from the trash, because it felt wrong to me to see them in the dirt. The original owner had them for a reason, I keep them.
> They become part of the house. They are not mocked, they are not part of an altar, they simply belong here.
> 
> View attachment 5376780
> View attachment 5376781


The big crucifix is one I found in a pile of thrown out household items, obviously from an old person. Somebody must have cleared the apartment and thrown it all on the ground. Most was broken. I took some nice plates and the crucifix somebody must have already stepped on. Jesus was in parts. I dug them out of the dirt  to take home and repair. It feels right to have on my wall.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

This phone is too fiddly for me.... Checking out now. I have a velvet coat to butcher.....


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> My MIL has that picture on her wall too, perhaps with a slightly different meaning to you (obviously I am presuming).
> 
> When I first went to DH's family house (as a 'friend') his patents gave me a small, single bedroom with a very graphic figurative depiction of the Crucifix in the wall. I'm afraid I had to take it down before I could finally get to sleep (I hope no one is offended by my past actions).





msd_bags said:


> We are predominantly a Catholic country, and I regularly attend mass.  But I have no ‘images’ in the house nor a crucifix.  I’m not offended.





jblended said:


> Awww, thank you!  It was the most difficult of all my custom bags. I wanted a Chinese lantern flower shape and it was near impossible to make it happen, but we got it in the end.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I love that it has a deeper connection to you! I should have known that a piece you picked would have a story behind it!
> I'm fond of all things unique, so this is "interesting" to me in the positive sense!
> 
> 
> I'm relieved that there are still some places mandating masks! I'm tired of seeing people pretend this is over!
> Thank you for the birthday wishes. It's still a week away but, given that I never actually celebrate it, it makes no difference!
> I need an excuse to use a real bag.
> Enjoy your days off in the lead up to Easter! Hopefully you'll bake something yummy and share on the thread!
> 
> 
> I'll admit that I would have done the same! That sounds utterly terrifying!
> I wouldn't mind in a Church setting, but not in the bedroom.





cowgirlsboots said:


> I am not religious in a traditional way and not catholic. But pictures like this one and crucifixes come natural to me. I have crucifixes on the walls too, from family or picked up from the trash, because it felt wrong to me to see them in the dirt. The original owner had them for a reason, I keep them.
> I am not religious in a traditional way and not catholic. But pictures like this one and crucifixes come natural to me. I have crucifixes on the walls too, from family or picked up from the trash, because it felt wrong to me to see them in the dirt. The original owner had them for a reason, I keep them.
> They become part of the house. They are not mocked, they are not part of an altar, they simply belong here.
> 
> View attachment 5376780
> View attachment 5376781





BowieFan1971 said:


> I grew up Catholic and came back to the Church for a few years when Ian was young before settling as an Episcopalian. A kid in Ian’s school came over to play and eat dinner. As we were talking about upcoming Easter celebrations, he asked if we were Christians. I said yes, we are Catholic. After asking if Catholics believe in Jesus and if we used the “candle-thing,” meaning menorah, he asked if we had crosses in our church. I said yes, we do, but they are crucifixes. He asked what that was. I replied that was a cross with Jesus on it. He said “The bloody Jesus?”, to which I sighed “Yes, the bloody Jesus.” Heaven knows what that kid went home and told his parents…with that kind of misinformation, no wonder the southern KKK hated Catholics as much as Jews. Georgia…ugh.


*Trigger Warning*

I grew up Protestant but my Catholic experience is a bit flashback inducing. Like @papertiger my ex’s mother was a strict Catholic with crosses over the beds. In his rented room, my ex also kept a cross beside the bed that she had given him. It didn’t stop him changing in a heartbeat or protect me from anything he did. I think the song “Praying” by Kesha sums it up better than I can. I’ve have written some poems but they too dark to share.

Don’t get me wrong. I have nothing against catholics, or any religion indeed. I believe in acceptance as clearly you all do from your posts. I’m just not really religious after that experience. DH isn’t religious either.

On a lighter note, I can still wish all of you to whom it matters a good Holy Week and I will be buying chocolate for the DDs (brought by the Easter bunny of course).


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...on my phone, can't quote...sorry!
> 
> I really like the Longchamp bag. My gut feeling connects it to you. Can't explain it, but it feels like it would be natural on you.
> 
> I haven't thought about how to style my bag. I guess I'll just grab it and go to the supermarket..
> 
> View attachment 5376785
> 
> 
> Good coat over unspeakable homewear... I guess it works.


Love the coat. Somehow the maximalist wall arrangements remind me of Frida Kahlo
agree re the longchamp @Katinahat 

i bought my Easter chocolate (I conve to reconstruction Judaism around the time DH decided he was an atheist, but there is little difference between being a non practicing Jew and non practicing Catholic.

@msd_bags, hope you have a great time at the beach. my family goes up to Baguio for Holy Week (Even before the highway when the trip took many hours). I remember holidays up there; and other occasions in the cemetery when it was almost a catered picnic for multitudes of people. And my mothers generation go for days to wakes and it’s oddly extremely social. Am going back to visit some family hopefully this fall as quarantine restrictions have lifted.

@Jereni , love your avatar and the images below. Unlike Europe, where I’ve been chastised for even raising my phone, NY boutiques don’t have an issue when I want to take pics. In case that helps lol.  Looking forward to seeing your new bags


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> This Mulberry stores inspires a separate reply! Be still my beating heart. I want to see it at all angles to admire everything. Look at the beautiful Alexas, Lily’s, Amberley’s, Bayswater’s and I think I spot the new hobo. Simply stunning. Thanks so much for sharing. Did you look at the mini Alexa or were the colours not right as you thought? I hope the rest of the NYC trip goes well.
> 
> One day I want to travel to America (probably in 7 years after the DDs leave home!). I feel like I’d like to visit all my American TPF friends!  NYC has to be on my list! I love history and culture as well as shopping. Which cities/states should I be considering?



I should have taken even more pics haha but I always feel a little awkward snapping photos in a designer boutique. It was nice and empty though, compared to some of the others I went into (Fendi and Celine had a queue) so it was fun to play around and try on a bunch of styles.

I tried on the mini Alexa and it’s a lovely bag. I don’t know if I love it on me but it’s definitely gorgeous.



Katinahat said:


> I love your app look (and the glasses)! You look gorgeous. Which app is it? Ive been tempted by a longchamp leather chain bag in a blush pink/nude that I’ve seen.
> 
> Thanks for these tips. It’s a good thing we have years to plan and decide. I don’t do too hot or humid but warm is lovely. I’m not so into mountains but will give anything else a whirl. Shopping, swimming and sightseeing are my holiday favourites.
> 
> @whateve , thanks for all the encouragement and the tips. It sounds like you are doing well. I love chocolate too!



The app is called ‘Voila AI’. It has a couple different ‘filters’ in addition to the 3D cartoon one. I’ve had great fun with it - it’s better at female faces than male ones, and tends to make a very flattering image lol.

I have one of the photos as my avatar for example and here’s another one. Too fun.






880 said:


> @Jereni, did you find anything at Mulberry or Fendi?



I did lol! Thanks for asking. I will share in a few, need to capture a better photo of it. 



jblended said:


> I've fallen out of step with the thread again. Life keeps knocking me down.
> 
> I'll get caught up over the next couple of days but, until then, I've pulled out this bag to use for the next week or so. I'll be turning 39, and given that I was told I would be lucky to see 40 some years ago, it feels like a good reason to celebrate.
> 
> Most of you will have seen this bag already and know the story of how it was the first (perhaps the 2nd) one that I sketched myself and made with a local artisan. It feels like the perfect one to carry as I mark this milestone.
> 
> View attachment 5376616
> 
> 
> And now to read up and see how you're all doing.



Happy early birthday! That’s a very cool bag.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good coat over unspeakable homewear... I guess it works.


It's so "you"! Perfect bag/coat combo. I cannot believe it's your own fabulous work.  



Katinahat said:


> In his rented room, my ex also kept a cross beside the bed that she had given him. It didn’t stop him changing in a heartbeat or protect me from anything he did.


SO MANY hugs. I totally understand this. 


Spoiler: trigger warning: physical abuse



My abusive ex was religious and it gave him permission to drag me by my hair and burn me with his cigarettes. He was "fixing" me, apparently. He wouldn't need to if I was of pure faith, he said. Then he would pray over me afterwards, that I would be forgiven for _making him _hit me because I wasn't of pure soul. I detest when religion is used as a shield in this manner.

Edit: Isn't trauma a funny beast? I had completely forgotten this until I saw your post. I used to only remember him saying my face was so ugly that it didn't matter if he burned my cheeks. Now I remember him literally placing his hands on me and praying afterwards. The way our mind protects us from trauma is incredible.


I completely respect everyone's faith and have been fortunate to experience different faiths in various parts of the world, but the one thing I'll never respect is people using faith as a conduit to judge and do harm to others. No religion preaches that. No faith excuses that. That's just people bending the rules to suit their selfish narrative.



Jereni said:


> I have one of the photos as my avatar for example and here’s another one. Too fun.


I always loved your avatar picture, and now I love this one too. It just tells me you have the most _fabulous_ hair (to go with your fabulous bags)! 
And thank you for the birthday wishes!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I should have taken even more pics haha but I always feel a little awkward snapping photos in a designer boutique. It was nice and empty though, compared to some of the others I went into (Fendi and Celine had a queue) so it was fun to play around and try on a bunch of styles.
> 
> I tried on the mini Alexa and it’s a lovely bag. I don’t know if I love it on me but it’s definitely gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> The app is called ‘Voila AI’. It has a couple different ‘filters’ in addition to the 3D cartoon one. I’ve had great fun with it - it’s better at female faces than male ones, and tends to make a very flattering image lol.
> 
> I have one of the photos as my avatar for example and here’s another one. Too fun.
> 
> View attachment 5376811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did lol! Thanks for asking. I will share in a few, need to capture a better photo of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy early birthday! That’s a very cool bag.


I've had security swoop down on me when I started taking pictures in an LV boutique in Las Vegas.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I've had security swoop down on me when I started taking pictures in an LV boutique in Las Vegas.


I had no trouble taking lots of pics in the Hermes flagship store in Paris.  On the other hand, was pounced on by a scolding SA for taking a pic of a scarf in the US.  Go figure.


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> @afroken So excited by your Frrry bags!
> Gorgeous, happy, quirky! If you know me, you'll know that's right up my street! Wear them both in good health!
> Oh, and if I may ask a small favour; would you post an update on your blue owl bag once you've used it for a bit? I have given away several bags over the years due to those snap button closures. As the leather softens, the buttons become impossible to snap shut. I'd like to know if that's the case with this one or if the type of leather he uses is thick enough that the snap closure continues to work seamlessly.
> Hope you don't mind. I'm loving his style! I can't afford a new bag presently but, it will be one of his as soon as I can make it happen!


Happy birthday @jblended and wish you many happy returns!

I’ll use my blue frrry owl bag in the next few days and report back  

For anyone who’s wondering, I bought a blue bag, called the owl, from the artist who made my happy bag. The artist named it the owl because on the side, with the folds of the leather and two metal studs holding it together, it looks like the face of an owl:


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Happy birthday @jblended and wish you many happy returns!
> 
> I’ll use my blue frrry owl bag in the next few days and report back
> 
> For anyone who’s wondering, I bought a blue bag, called the owl, from the artist who made my happy bag. The artist named it the owl because on the side, with the folds of the leather and two metal studs holding it together, it looks like the face of an owl:
> 
> View attachment 5376944



That bag is just the perfect picture of a happiness in blue


----------



## papertiger

Went to Hermes - tried on but didn't buy anything! 

Then we went to the Royal Academy to see a live performance artist (fab work) and then the Francis Bacon exhibition. 

It was a very beautiful day. Wore my (black) Evie along with a mostly black outfit of a Comme des Garçons jacket over white tee, black Balenciaga 'kilt' skirt and DMs. Felt good to put on some 'proper' clothes for a change.

Not counted category: I returned a friend's H croc bag that she allowed me to try at home. I seem to be using robust, throw-around bags more than ever and can't see myself with a lady's bag - at least for now. Too 'fine' and dainty for me. I already have a few nice exotics and they sit on the shelf. The exception is the Aviatrix, I guess because it doesn't look 'dainty' in the slightest. I won't post any more details on the bag I returned if that's OK because she's a fellow member here and I haven't asked her permission to discuss specs etc. 

We had a great day out. As you may know I haven't been out recently very much recently and just going to see a show and an exhibition (one of my favourite painters) was so uplifting (not a word usually associated with Bacon's work).


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Went to Hermes - tried on but didn't buy anything!
> 
> Then we went to the Royal Academy to see a live performance artist (fab work) and then the Francis Bacon exhibition.
> 
> It was a very beautiful day. Wore my (black) Evie along with a mostly black outfit of a Comme des Garçons jacket over white tee, black Balenciaga 'kilt' skirt and DMs. Felt good to put on some 'proper' clothes for a change.
> 
> Not counted category: I returned a friend's H croc bag that she allowed me to try at home. I seem to be using robust, throw-around bags more than ever and can't see myself with a lady's bag - at least for now. Too 'fine' and dainty for me. I already have a few nice exotics and they sit on the shelf. The exception is the Aviatrix, I guess because it doesn't look 'dainty' in the slightest. I won't post any more details on the bag I returned if that's OK because she's a fellow member here and I haven't asked her permission to discuss specs etc.
> 
> We had a great day out. As you may know I haven't been out recently very much recently and just going to see a show and an exhibition (one of my favourite painters) was so uplifting (not a word usually associated with Bacon's work).


Outfit sounds perfect! I loved the Bacon exhibit. I thought I would adore the multiple triptych paintings and the bullfights; but I adored the ghostly erased textured paintings


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Outfit sounds perfect! I loved the Bacon exhibit. I thought I would adore the multiple triptych paintings and the bullfights; but I adored the ghostly erased textured paintings



So glad you liked it. Unmissable. Very busy yesterday, and a large exhibition, but enough space and time to appreciate.

I used to visit some of these pictures when still at school including one triptych (Tate Britain) that I sat in front of regularly. The bullfights and some of the early works were new to me in person. I see all sorts of influences and movements in his work but one knows instantly it's FB every single one. We were talking of the depicted and invisible boundaries and constraints he used within the paintings, holding the beast in, sometimes forcing it out, ultimately, we are all animals through and through, man _and_ beast.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> It's so "you"! Perfect bag/coat combo. I cannot believe it's your own fabulous work.
> 
> 
> SO MANY hugs. I totally understand this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: trigger warning: physical abuse
> 
> 
> 
> My abusive ex was religious and it gave him permission to drag me by my hair and burn me with his cigarettes. He was "fixing" me, apparently. He wouldn't need to if I was of pure faith, he said. Then he would pray over me afterwards, that I would be forgiven for _making him _hit me because I wasn't of pure soul. I detest when religion is used as a shield in this manner.
> 
> Edit: Isn't trauma a funny beast? I had completely forgotten this until I saw your post. I used to only remember him saying my face was so ugly that it didn't matter if he burned my cheeks. Now I remember him literally placing his hands on me and praying afterwards. The way our mind protects us from trauma is incredible.
> 
> 
> I completely respect everyone's faith and have been fortunate to experience different faiths in various parts of the world, but the one thing I'll never respect is people using faith as a conduit to judge and do harm to others. No religion preaches that. No faith excuses that. That's just people bending the rules to suit their selfish narrative.
> 
> 
> I always loved your avatar picture, and now I love this one too. It just tells me you have the most _fabulous_ hair (to go with your fabulous bags)!
> And thank you for the birthday wishes!


I am so sorry you experienced that. You never should have. He should have been worried about his own salvation, not yours.

As a Christian, it embarrasses and angers me to see Christ brought in as justification to do the exact things he taught against doing. Intolerance instead of tolerance, bigotry and hatred instead of love, misunderstanding and derision instead of compassion. I want to hand them a new bracelet…WWJRD? What Would Jesus REALLY Do? Cuz the old one doesn’t seem to be working. You could also ask what a sweet old hippie would do, because Jesus was like the ultimate hippie. They need to do that short cut cuz their New Testament Bible reading skills are lacking, to say the least.

I find it interesting that the most “religious” areas of this country (and I live in one…spit and you’ll hit a church. Anyone with an ounce of charisma can start one, apparently) are also the ones with the most intolerant attitudes, laws and politicians.


----------



## papertiger

For my brown bags, please look at the thread below, and not just the first post. Brown (and tan) go on and on for me. I wish there were more brown, rust and tan coloured clothes around too.






						Feeling Brown?
					

Not a reveal but an ode to this much maligned colour.  In the neutral world, black is always with us, navy seems to have shaken off its conservative rep, grey is thought of as an edgy neutral rather than the terrible blah image it had and tan has always escaped criticism.  I'm not talking about...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> I always loved your avatar picture, and now I love this one too. It just tells me you have the most _fabulous_ hair (to go with your fabulous bags)!
> And thank you for the birthday wishes!



That’s so nice of you but honestly it’s the app - it’s very kind to hair and always makes it look better than it is. I think I luck out with red hair and the app’s algorithms have probably been trained on Disney princesses like Ariel and Merida and such but my hair is not all that fabulous.



whateve said:


> I've had security swoop down on me when I started taking pictures in an LV boutique in Las Vegas.



Yeah I think I probably had an experience like that at some point which no doubt influenced me and caused me to be more tentative about it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> For my brown bags, please look at the thread below, and not just the first post. Brown (and tan) go on and on for me. I wish there were more brown, rust and tan coloured clothes around too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling Brown?
> 
> 
> Not a reveal but an ode to this much maligned colour.  In the neutral world, black is always with us, navy seems to have shaken off its conservative rep, grey is thought of as an edgy neutral rather than the terrible blah image it had and tan has always escaped criticism.  I'm not talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I get you. Brown, to me, is the ultimate neutral. But my favorite shades run between saddle, caramel and H gold. To me they perfectly compliment, contrast or anchor almost every color except for a few reddish purple pinks. They even pop with black and look sophisticated as hell with grey. Iconic with jeans. Looks seamlessly beautiful with white, creams and pastels without overpowering (take that, black). When I saw H gold for the first time, I realized my ideal bag color had a name. If I had to choose only one bag color to ever own for the rest of my life, that would be it. It has a rich warm glow and looks beautiful on both structured and slouchy styles, Boho to Soho. Clean and modern with PHW, rich and elegant with GHW, but beautiful with either. Lets the leather shine and ages beautifully….

Pics to come tomorrow…


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I get you. Brown, to me, is the ultimate neutral. But my favorite shades run between saddle, caramel and H gold. To me they perfectly compliment, contrast or anchor almost every color except for a few reddish purple pinks. They even pop with black and look sophisticated as hell with grey. Iconic with jeans. Looks seamlessly beautiful with white, creams and pastels without overpowering (take that black). When I saw H gold for the first time, I realized my ideal bag color had a name. If I had to choose only one bag color to ever own for the rest of my life, that would be it. It has a rich warm glow and looks beautiful on both structured and slouchy styles, Boho to Soho. Clean and modern with PHW, rich and elegant with GHW, but beautiful with either. Lets the leather shine and ages beautifully….
> 
> Pics to come tomorrow…



Agreed!


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> @msd_bags, hope you have a great time at the beach. my family goes up to Baguio for Holy Week (Even before the highway when the trip took many hours). I remember holidays up there; and other occasions in the cemetery when it was almost a catered picnic for multitudes of people. And my mothers generation go for days to wakes and it’s oddly extremely social. Am going back to visit some family hopefully this fall as quarantine restrictions have lifted.
> 
> @Jereni , love your avatar and the images below. Unlike Europe, where I’ve been chastised for even raising my phone, NY boutiques don’t have an issue when I want to take pics. In case that helps lol.  Looking forward to seeing your new bags



Might go on a short trip to Baguio one of these days for work. The expressway sure has sure cut the travel time!  But the city itself is already a bit congested with local tourists.  I might visit my sister in the US in the (US) summer, just need to renew first my expiring visa. 



afroken said:


> Happy birthday @jblended and wish you many happy returns!
> 
> I’ll use my blue frrry owl bag in the next few days and report back
> 
> For anyone who’s wondering, I bought a blue bag, called the owl, from the artist who made my happy bag. The artist named it the owl because on the side, with the folds of the leather and two metal studs holding it together, it looks like the face of an owl:
> 
> View attachment 5376944


What a pretty bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Love the coat. Somehow the maximalist wall arrangements remind me of Frida Kahlo


Thank-you! I love Frida Kahlo. My whole room is not arranged at all. It grew by itself, piece by piece- each finding its space. Showing photos of my room is more soul baring and frightening to me than posting my bank information on the internet would be.
That room is me, warts and all.


----------



## JenJBS

Happy Birthday, @jblended


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...on my phone, can't quote...sorry!
> 
> I really like the Longchamp bag. My gut feeling connects it to you. Can't explain it, but it feels like it would be natural on you.
> 
> I haven't thought about how to style my bag. I guess I'll just grab it and go to the supermarket..
> 
> View attachment 5376785
> 
> 
> Good coat over unspeakable homewear... I guess it works.


Thanks, @cowgirlsboots , interesting to see you think the Longchamp connects to me! I think it might too and I have a birthday coming up. The coat looks fabulous. 


880 said:


> Love the coat. Somehow the maximalist wall arrangements remind me of Frida Kahlo
> agree re the longchamp @Katinahat
> 
> i bought my Easter chocolate (I conve to reconstruction Judaism around the time DH decided he was an atheist, but there is little difference between being a non practicing Jew and non practicing Catholic.


Thanks re the Longchamp. I’m thinking about it vs the Gucci. The Gucci I love but is probably too expensive to be in my birthday wishlist but this Longchamp isn’t and I think I really like it. Just wish I could look at it in person. 


Jereni said:


> I should have taken even more pics haha but I always feel a little awkward snapping photos in a designer boutique. It was nice and empty though, compared to some of the others I went into (Fendi and Celine had a queue) so it was fun to play around and try on a bunch of styles.
> 
> I tried on the mini Alexa and it’s a lovely bag. I don’t know if I love it on me but it’s definitely gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> The app is called ‘Voila AI’. It has a couple different ‘filters’ in addition to the 3D cartoon one. I’ve had great fun with it - it’s better at female faces than male ones, and tends to make a very flattering image lol.
> 
> I have one of the photos as my avatar for example and here’s another one. Too fun.
> 
> View attachment 5376811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did lol! Thanks for asking. I will share in a few, need to capture a better photo of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy early birthday! That’s a very cool bag.


I’m rarely brave enough to take pictures even when trying on bags. It’s good you had a chance to test that Alexa to find out it’s not for you. I love the app. I’m going to check it out. 



afroken said:


> Happy birthday @jblended and wish you many happy returns!
> 
> I’ll use my blue frrry owl bag in the next few days and report back
> 
> For anyone who’s wondering, I bought a blue bag, called the owl, from the artist who made my happy bag. The artist named it the owl because on the side, with the folds of the leather and two metal studs holding it together, it looks like the face of an owl:
> 
> View attachment 5376944


This is a stunning bag! I love the colour. 


papertiger said:


> Went to Hermes - tried on but didn't buy anything!
> 
> Then we went to the Royal Academy to see a live performance artist (fab work) and then the Francis Bacon exhibition.
> 
> It was a very beautiful day. Wore my (black) Evie along with a mostly black outfit of a Comme des Garçons jacket over white tee, black Balenciaga 'kilt' skirt and DMs. Felt good to put on some 'proper' clothes for a change.
> 
> Not counted category: I returned a friend's H croc bag that she allowed me to try at home. I seem to be using robust, throw-around bags more than ever and can't see myself with a lady's bag - at least for now. Too 'fine' and dainty for me. I already have a few nice exotics and they sit on the shelf. The exception is the Aviatrix, I guess because it doesn't look 'dainty' in the slightest. I won't post any more details on the bag I returned if that's OK because she's a fellow member here and I haven't asked her permission to discuss specs etc.
> 
> We had a great day out. As you may know I haven't been out recently very much recently and just going to see a show and an exhibition (one of my favourite painters) was so uplifting (not a word usually associated with Bacon's work).


That sounds like the most perfect day with a fabulous and very appropriate outfit. It’s great to be getting out socially again isn’t it! 



papertiger said:


> For my brown bags, please look at the thread below, and not just the first post. Brown (and tan) go on and on for me. I wish there were more brown, rust and tan coloured clothes around too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling Brown?
> 
> 
> Not a reveal but an ode to this much maligned colour.  In the neutral world, black is always with us, navy seems to have shaken off its conservative rep, grey is thought of as an edgy neutral rather than the terrible blah image it had and tan has always escaped criticism.  I'm not talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


That is a great thread and I love the brown bags you posted! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I get you. Brown, to me, is the ultimate neutral. But my favorite shades run between saddle, caramel and H gold. To me they perfectly compliment, contrast or anchor almost every color except for a few reddish purple pinks. They even pop with black and look sophisticated as hell with grey. Iconic with jeans. Looks seamlessly beautiful with white, creams and pastels without overpowering (take that, black). When I saw H gold for the first time, I realized my ideal bag color had a name. If I had to choose only one bag color to ever own for the rest of my life, that would be it. It has a rich warm glow and looks beautiful on both structured and slouchy styles, Boho to Soho. Clean and modern with PHW, rich and elegant with GHW, but beautiful with either. Lets the leather shine and ages beautifully….
> 
> Pics to come tomorrow…


I can’t wait to see your bags, especially this brown that is gold! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! I love Frida Kahlo. My whole room is not arranged at all. It grew by itself, piece by piece- each finding its space. Showing photos of my room is more soul baring and frightening to me than posting my bank information on the internet would be.
> That room is me, warts and all.


And we love the room because it is you!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jblended

Anyone in the mood for a bag reveal? 
Mum's carrying it in the picture. Not sure how I feel about it yet.
Portland Leather Goods fans will recognize the leather; it's their "cranberry". Comes across brown-ish in the pics. More reddish in person.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Anyone in the mood for a bag reveal?
> Mum's carrying it in the picture. Not sure how I feel about it yet.
> Portland Leather Goods fans will recognize the leather; it's their "cranberry". Comes across brown-ish in the pics. More reddish in person.
> View attachment 5377284
> 
> View attachment 5377285


This bag has an interesting twist (physically and figuratively)!  How do you feel about it?  I like the style.  But I prefer more ‘finished’ leathers in general.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> It's so "you"! Perfect bag/coat combo. I cannot believe it's your own fabulous work.
> 
> 
> SO MANY hugs. I totally understand this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: trigger warning: physical abuse
> 
> 
> 
> My abusive ex was religious and it gave him permission to drag me by my hair and burn me with his cigarettes. He was "fixing" me, apparently. He wouldn't need to if I was of pure faith, he said. Then he would pray over me afterwards, that I would be forgiven for _making him _hit me because I wasn't of pure soul. I detest when religion is used as a shield in this manner.
> 
> Edit: Isn't trauma a funny beast? I had completely forgotten this until I saw your post. I used to only remember him saying my face was so ugly that it didn't matter if he burned my cheeks. Now I remember him literally placing his hands on me and praying afterwards. The way our mind protects us from trauma is incredible.
> 
> 
> I completely respect everyone's faith and have been fortunate to experience different faiths in various parts of the world, but the one thing I'll never respect is people using faith as a conduit to judge and do harm to others. No religion preaches that. No faith excuses that. That's just people bending the rules to suit their selfish narrative.
> 
> 
> I always loved your avatar picture, and now I love this one too. It just tells me you have the most _fabulous_ hair (to go with your fabulous bags)!
> And thank you for the birthday wishes!



I’m so sorry if I triggered you, and on your birthday! I hope it didn’t spoil your day or set you back and that you did something really lovely to celebrate. 

Your use of a spoiler is very appropriate so I’ll try to do that here before I respond. 



Spoiler:  Trigger Warning - abuse



I’m so sorry that happened to you and that I caused you to remember it. Trauma is indeed a weird beast and I should have remembered that. You did not deserve anything he did. You know that, right? He should have been praying for himself not over you and no amount of prayer can forgive what he did to you. Others who have posted are right, religion doesn’t excuse him. Thank you for sharing your story with me and with the thread. You have great strength. I hope that you are healing from your past now and are in a better place. 

I still struggle a lot with thinking that I allowed it to happen. My ex didn’t hit me and, because of that, I blocked out what he’d actually done for years, just one of the symptoms of high functioning PTSD. Now, when looking at abuse warning sign lists, I see that every single thing applied to our relationship. He set up the perfect scenario of grooming, power imbalance (university lecturer) and love bombing before moving in with coercive control, emotional abuse and multiple assaults. I won’t go into details but, like you, it was always “my fault” because of provoking him in some way.  

Many of these men hide behind religion or powerful position but they don’t represent them. Religion is not to blame nor people who are religious. There are good and bad people everywhere and many in between as none of us are perfect. Post “Me Too”, I hope the world is a different place but, I fear, more could still be done.



Take care and be well!

Edit: and @jblended I love your new cranberry bag. That’s a great style and colour! What are you not sure about?


----------



## Katinahat

Brown bags week group shot:



Chestnut Alexa came first of this group. It was 2017 when suddenly released in a Mulberry sale, after it had been discontinued. There was a choice of this colour or slate blue which I already had in the quilted cara so I snapped this bargain up immediately! It’s such a versatile bag and colour. I love it! 



Then the Lily in 2018, again this leather was discontinued but DH found it at an airport for me. Another relative bargain. 



Next the Loewe as a holiday bag in 2019. It’s only had two trips because of the pandemic but will get a lifetime of use. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And the canvas Coach in 2020 for returning to work mid pandemic. I like it, but I don’t love it now, the leather parts are great including the interior but the canvas is not wearing brilliantly. 
Still, it’s good for rain, which we get a lot of! 



I could also add my oxblood Tessie Hobo. I showed that in red week but am not sure which it goes in. Plus, a little Radley that I keep for sentimental reasons but don’t use anymore.


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> This bag has an interesting twist (physically and figuratively)! How do you feel about it? I like the style.  But I prefer more ‘finished’ leathers in general.


I honestly have no idea how I feel about it.  It's full in the picture with mum carrying it, but still looks flat and holds its shape, so that's good.
I made it out of a small bit of scrap leather I had (about 10 inches x 15 inches), so it'll always be a bit unfinished (maybe that's what's bothering me).
This type of leather is extremely thick and it fought me all the way as I was cutting it. I had to make the body, inner pocket, lacing and strap from that single piece, so I stretched it further than I thought possible.
Edit: Correction, I also had an additional, slightly blemished, 8x7 inch piece that I used, which was what I sliced for the lacing. I forgot about that.
I still think I can make it look a bit more proper but I can't put my finger on what's missing. 
Mum loves it, which should be all I need, yet my brain is saying it's not a completed piece and I can do something more with it.
Some more pics of the process, including one of my little helper!  Sorry the colour varies so much, I made this at like, 4am, so lighting wasn't the best.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> I honestly have no idea how I feel about it.  It's full in the picture with mum carrying it, but still looks flat and holds it's shape, so that's good.
> I made it out of a small bit of scrap leather I had (about 10 inches x 15 inches), so it'll be always be a bit unfinished (maybe that's what's bothering me).
> This type of leather is extremely thick and it fought me all the way as I was cutting it. I had to make the body, inner pocket, lacing and strap from that single piece, so I stretched it further than I thought possible.
> I still think I can make it look a bit more proper but I can't put my finger on what's missing.
> Mum loves it, which should be all I need, yet my brain is saying it's not a completed piece and I can do something more with it.
> Some more pics of the process, including one of my little helper!  Sorry the colour varies so much, I made this at like, 4am, so lighting wasn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 5377315


Well, I love it! You are so clever and talented! And I love your helper. I’ve got a thing about tabby cats - they look like little tigers!


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I’m so sorry if I triggered you, and on your birthday! I hope it didn’t spoil your day or set you back and that you did something really lovely to celebrate.
> 
> Your use of a spoiler is very appropriate so I’ll try to do that here before I respond.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Trigger Warning - abuse
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so sorry that happened to you and that I caused you to remember it. Trauma is indeed a weird beast and I should have remembered that. You did not deserve anything he did. You know that, right? He should have been praying for himself not over you and no amount of prayer can forgive what he did to you. Others who have posted are right, religion doesn’t excuse him. Thank you for sharing your story with me and with the thread. You have great strength. I hope that you are healing from your past now and are in a better place.
> 
> I still struggle a lot with thinking that I allowed it to happen. My ex didn’t hit me and, because of that, I blocked out what he’d actually done for years, just one of the symptoms of high functioning PTSD. Now, when looking at abuse warning sign lists, I see that every single thing applied to our relationship. He set up the perfect scenario of grooming, power imbalance (university lecturer) and love bombing before moving in with coercive control, emotional abuse and multiple assaults. I won’t go into details but, like you, it was always “my fault” because of provoking him in some way.
> 
> Many of these men hide behind religion or powerful position but they don’t represent them. Religion is not to blame nor people who are religious. There are good and bad people everywhere and many in between as none of us are perfect. Post “Me Too”, I hope the world is a different place but, I fear, more could still be done.
> 
> 
> 
> Take care and be well!


Not at all!  I'm not triggered, please don't worry about that. I simply remembered that detail that had been buried somewhere in my psyche. I marveled at how our brains protect us, but was not upset.
I've long stopped being triggered by memories of him, thankfully. I've reached a place where I am simply grateful that I escaped, and grateful that I only had one such experience and not repeated ones (most people tend to go from one abuser to the next, subconsciously recreating their trauma, so I'm lucky that I didn't fall into that pattern).



Spoiler: About your experience



The worst abuse is the type you endured- the emotional manipulation and exploitation by someone in a position of authority. Physical abuse leaves temporary scars, psychological abuse is far more damaging. Our stories are somewhat similar- he was older and in a position of authority over me- and he "got" me when I was grieving the loss of a loved one, so I wasn't thinking straight and was easily manipulated into a relationship with him (which would never have happened under different circumstances). It was all sorts of wrong.
I'm truly sorry that you've gone through this. I can only say that I understand and emphasize, though this does little to actually help you.

I hope you're able to slowly process all that you need to and shed the remnants of his influence (in the form of PTSD) in time.
The greatest moment of healing I had was when I decided I would not let the memory of him be a part of my identity or my narrative. It happened, _he_ happened, but it is not what will define me. It took a long time to get there, especially as I'm forever scarred by his burns and those are reminders that cannot be ignored. Still, I got there and it was worth fighting for myself to reach that place in my mind where he no longer has power. Now I can remember that chapter of my life without panic attacks or a pit in my stomach. It's only a part of my story, and I try to focus on better, happier parts.

Wishing you healing and strength as you go through this journey. I hope you'll make progress far quicker than I did and be able to relish in your life today, away from the shadow of those memories. It's not an easy experience to heal from and you're incredibly brave to face it head-on, but you will be okay, I promise. Be gentle with yourself, be patient and trust that you'll be okay. If there's anything I can do, feel free to PM.


 



Katinahat said:


> Well, I love it! You are so clever and talented! And I love your helper. I’ve got a thing about tabby cats - they look like little tigers!


Aw, thank you very much. He adores all things leather. Whenever I'm working on a bag, he'll run over and "assist" me (leave paw prints on _everything_).


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Brown bags week group shot:
> View attachment 5377306
> 
> 
> Chestnut Alexa came first of this group. It was 2017 when suddenly released in a Mulberry sale, after it had been discontinued. There was a choice of this colour or slate blue which I already had in the quilted cara so I snapped this bargain up immediately! It’s such a versatile bag and colour. I love it!
> View attachment 5377307
> 
> 
> Then the Lily in 2018, again this leather was discontinued but DH found it at an airport for me. Another relative bargain.
> View attachment 5377308
> 
> 
> Next the Loewe as a holiday bag in 2019. It’s only had two trips because of the pandemic but will get a lifetime of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377309
> 
> 
> And the canvas Coach in 2020 for returning to work mid pandemic. I like it, but I don’t love it now, the leather parts are great including the interior but the canvas is not wearing brilliantly.
> Still, it’s good for rain, which we get a lot of!
> View attachment 5377310
> 
> 
> I could also add my oxblood Tessie Hobo. I showed that in red week but am not sure which it goes in. Plus, a little Radley that I keep for sentimental reasons but don’t use anymore.
> View attachment 5377311
> View attachment 5377313


Love your Mulberrys (amazing color and leather!) and Loewe.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> I honestly have no idea how I feel about it.  It's full in the picture with mum carrying it, but still looks flat and holds its shape, so that's good.
> I made it out of a small bit of scrap leather I had (about 10 inches x 15 inches), so it'll be always be a bit unfinished (maybe that's what's bothering me).
> This type of leather is extremely thick and it fought me all the way as I was cutting it. I had to make the body, inner pocket, lacing and strap from that single piece, so I stretched it further than I thought possible.
> Edit: Correction, I also had an additional, slightly blemished, 8x7 inch piece that I used, which was what I sliced for the lacing. I forgot about that.
> I still think I can make it look a bit more proper but I can't put my finger on what's missing.
> Mum loves it, which should be all I need, yet my brain is saying it's not a completed piece and I can do something more with it.
> Some more pics of the process, including one of my little helper!  Sorry the colour varies so much, I made this at like, 4am, so lighting wasn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 5377315


Wow, did you need to sew this?  Wow!!


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> Wow, did you need to sew this?  Wow!!


Now, you know that I adore you but, I'm trying to figure out what's wrong with it, so "wow" is not helpful!  
I think it's the leather I'm not loving for this style. I can see why it makes lovely totes for PLG/GFG, but it's not conducive to "softer" designs that include twists/lacing like this one.

No sewing on this one. I used glue and the lacing to keep it together. It's hanging in front of me, fully loaded, and the seams are holding strong. It'll be fully functional in the real world for maybe a year before that glue loosens.
Ideally, I would have sewn the edges of this bag with a machine, which would make it look finished (give it rolled edges all around). I'm actually looking into buying a machine but they're so expensive that I can't make it happen right now.

I've made around 4 bags that are raw like this, just from scraps of leather. All different shapes and sizes, designs dictated by the piece of leather itself. I never took photos of the other ones as I was in the midst of health issues and was only making the bags to keep my mind occupied. A couple of them came out really nicely, if I do say so myself. The other 2, not so much, but I learned a lot by making them.
They were made using a bit of leather glue/ riveting/ lacing (basically using my hands, a blade, a hammer, some scraps of leather). They're fully functional for me and my friends but, would not hold up more than 1 year, I don't think. Sewing is what's needed for the long-haul.

I've made 2 hand-stitched bags that would actually last a lifetime, as I used the correct thread, great pieces of leather, and proper stitching technique. However, my hands are not great since covid affected those nerves (some may remember that my early symptoms were that my hands were fully numb and I could not move my fingers). So, I struggle with hand-stitching, and some days, even typing on my computer isn't manageable.

Too much info? I never seem to know when to shut up! 
I'm enjoying playing around with crafting. I've always designed my handmade bags for other artisans to make, but I am now starting to actually make them from beginning to end, which has been a great deal of fun.
It's a lot of work, with a lot of specialized techniques, but is rewarding. I'm going back to my roots and the way I started collecting bags to begin with.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Anyone in the mood for a bag reveal?
> Mum's carrying it in the picture. Not sure how I feel about it yet.
> Portland Leather Goods fans will recognize the leather; it's their "cranberry". Comes across brown-ish in the pics. More reddish in person.
> View attachment 5377284
> 
> View attachment 5377285


Love it! Classic with a bit of something extra.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Brown bags week group shot:
> View attachment 5377306
> 
> 
> Chestnut Alexa came first of this group. It was 2017 when suddenly released in a Mulberry sale, after it had been discontinued. There was a choice of this colour or slate blue which I already had in the quilted cara so I snapped this bargain up immediately! It’s such a versatile bag and colour. I love it!
> View attachment 5377307
> 
> 
> Then the Lily in 2018, again this leather was discontinued but DH found it at an airport for me. Another relative bargain.
> View attachment 5377308
> 
> 
> Next the Loewe as a holiday bag in 2019. It’s only had two trips because of the pandemic but will get a lifetime of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377309
> 
> 
> And the canvas Coach in 2020 for returning to work mid pandemic. I like it, but I don’t love it now, the leather parts are great including the interior but the canvas is not wearing brilliantly.
> Still, it’s good for rain, which we get a lot of!
> View attachment 5377310
> 
> 
> I could also add my oxblood Tessie Hobo. I showed that in red week but am not sure which it goes in. Plus, a little Radley that I keep for sentimental reasons but don’t use anymore.
> View attachment 5377311
> View attachment 5377313


That Chestnut Alexa…the color is perfect and a gorgeous marriage with that style! Love!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I honestly have no idea how I feel about it.  It's full in the picture with mum carrying it, but still looks flat and holds its shape, so that's good.
> I made it out of a small bit of scrap leather I had (about 10 inches x 15 inches), so it'll always be a bit unfinished (maybe that's what's bothering me).
> This type of leather is extremely thick and it fought me all the way as I was cutting it. I had to make the body, inner pocket, lacing and strap from that single piece, so I stretched it further than I thought possible.
> Edit: Correction, I also had an additional, slightly blemished, 8x7 inch piece that I used, which was what I sliced for the lacing. I forgot about that.
> I still think I can make it look a bit more proper but I can't put my finger on what's missing.
> Mum loves it, which should be all I need, yet my brain is saying it's not a completed piece and I can do something more with it.
> Some more pics of the process, including one of my little helper!  Sorry the colour varies so much, I made this at like, 4am, so lighting wasn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 5377315


I love it just the way it is…and your helper is gorgeous! I am really impressed. I would love to try hand making a bag, but doing it would unmake my hands…and I need those more than I need the bag.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Anyone in the mood for a bag reveal?
> Mum's carrying it in the picture. Not sure how I feel about it yet.
> Portland Leather Goods fans will recognize the leather; it's their "cranberry". Comes across brown-ish in the pics. More reddish in person.
> View attachment 5377284
> 
> View attachment 5377285



Loving the colour, I think it's great. Re-purposing and up cycling is the best thing ever


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> Anyone in the mood for a bag reveal?
> Mum's carrying it in the picture. Not sure how I feel about it yet.
> Portland Leather Goods fans will recognize the leather; it's their "cranberry". Comes across brown-ish in the pics. More reddish in person.
> View attachment 5377284
> 
> View attachment 5377285



Very cool! Love that shade of cranberry on this leather. 



Katinahat said:


> Brown bags week group shot:
> View attachment 5377306
> 
> 
> Chestnut Alexa came first of this group. It was 2017 when suddenly released in a Mulberry sale, after it had been discontinued. There was a choice of this colour or slate blue which I already had in the quilted cara so I snapped this bargain up immediately! It’s such a versatile bag and colour. I love it!
> View attachment 5377307
> 
> 
> Then the Lily in 2018, again this leather was discontinued but DH found it at an airport for me. Another relative bargain.
> View attachment 5377308
> 
> 
> Next the Loewe as a holiday bag in 2019. It’s only had two trips because of the pandemic but will get a lifetime of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377309
> 
> 
> And the canvas Coach in 2020 for returning to work mid pandemic. I like it, but I don’t love it now, the leather parts are great including the interior but the canvas is not wearing brilliantly.
> Still, it’s good for rain, which we get a lot of!
> View attachment 5377310
> 
> 
> I could also add my oxblood Tessie Hobo. I showed that in red week but am not sure which it goes in. Plus, a little Radley that I keep for sentimental reasons but don’t use anymore.
> View attachment 5377311
> View attachment 5377313



Wonderful brown bag collection, all look very versatile! Coach does make good work bags. My large Borough has been going for 8 years at this point. I wish it would last forever but it’s starting to look a little peaked. I agree that chestnut is like a perfect color for the regular Alexa.


----------



## Jereni

Introducing my latest acquisition and my first Mulberry, the Lily top handle!!! In gray/charcoal with light gold hardware.

I went in expecting to get the regular crossbody Lily in the apricot but it was a little more vivid in tone than I wanted. The SA then brought out this and it was LOVE.




For dinner last night:



To balance this, I am going to let go of my Chanel charcoal wallet on chain. I have liked that bag, but have more or less outgrown the WOC thing. If I want a dainty Chanel, I just like the mini coco handle so much more.

Also on this trip, I bought my first silk scarf ever… will share photos of that in a bit. Am hoping it won’t cause me to go down another ‘collecting’ rabbit hole.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Introducing my latest acquisition and my first Mulberry, the Lily top handle!!! In gray/charcoal with light gold hardware.
> 
> I went in expecting to get the regular crossbody Lily in the apricot but it was a little more vivid in tone than I wanted. The SA then brought out this and it was LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5377432
> 
> 
> For dinner last night:
> View attachment 5377433
> 
> 
> To balance this, I am going to let go of my Chanel charcoal wallet on chain. I have liked that bag, but have more or less outgrown the WOC thing. If I want a dainty Chanel, I just like the mini coco handle so much more.
> 
> Also on this trip, I bought my first silk scarf ever… will share photos of that in a bit. Am hoping it won’t cause me to go down another ‘collecting’ rabbit hole.


She’s lovely! And better than a Chanel WOC, IMO.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Here they are, the bulk of my collection…I have as many brown bags as I have bags in other colors. 
My HG Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval/GHW


My favorite workhorse, Coach Bay tote in Saddle


My LVs- Saleya PM and Alma PM in DE, Alma PM and Speedy 25 in Mono


D&B Small Satchel in Sand


My beloved Paris travel companion, Lonchamp Le Pliage Small Cuir in taupe


Gucci Barrel bag in taupey brown mono coated canvas


Burberry Blue plaid wool fabric satchel and straw satchel with wood handle my son gave me


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> Loving the colour, I think it's great. Re-purposing and up cycling is the best thing ever


Thank you!  Big fan of upcycling, particularly with leather. I try to honour the source of the leather whenever I can, which is why I choose to re-dye bags I'm bored of instead of buying new ones. Less consumption, less waste, and it allows me to be a bit creative in my limited capacity.



Jereni said:


> Very cool! Love that shade of cranberry on this leather.


Thank you! 


Jereni said:


> The SA then brought out this and it was LOVE.


I can see why! It's a beauty! 
Also, randomly, really like the dainty lariat necklace you're wearing.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here they are, the bulk of my collection…I have as many brown bags as I have bags in other colors.
> My HG Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval/GHW
> View attachment 5377481
> 
> My favorite workhorse, Coach Bay tote in Saddle
> View attachment 5377485
> 
> My LVs- Saleya PM and Alma PM in DE, Alma PM and Speedy 25 in Mono
> View attachment 5377486
> 
> D&B Small Satchel in Sand
> View attachment 5377488
> 
> My beloved Paris travel companion, Lonchamp Le Pliage Small Cuir in taupe
> View attachment 5377490
> 
> Gucci Barrel bag in taupey brown mono coated canvas
> View attachment 5377493
> 
> Burberry Blue plaid wool fabric satchel and straw satchel with wood handle my son gave me
> View attachment 5377496



My aunt has the _exactly_ same spec Bolide and has been carrying hers almost every day since new, I think from the late 1980s. 

I have one in Peau Porc, that I'm not sure is officially 'Gold' or just a natural PP colour. I can see my aunt look at my bag sometimes in the same way I sometimes look at fellow scarf H wearers and have to remind myself that person's not _actually _wear _my_ scarf, and then we're just twins.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Not at all!  I'm not triggered, please don't worry about that. I simply remembered that detail that had been buried somewhere in my psyche. I marveled at how our brains protect us, but was not upset.
> I've long stopped being triggered by memories of him, thankfully. I've reached a place where I am simply grateful that I escaped, and grateful that I only had one such experience and not repeated ones (most people tend to go from one abuser to the next, subconsciously recreating their trauma, so I'm lucky that I didn't fall into that pattern).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: About your experience
> 
> 
> 
> The worst abuse is the type you endured- the emotional manipulation and exploitation by someone in a position of authority. Physical abuse leaves temporary scars, psychological abuse is far more damaging. Our stories are somewhat similar- he was older and in a position of authority over me- and he "got" me when I was grieving the loss of a loved one, so I wasn't thinking straight and was easily manipulated into a relationship with him (which would never have happened under different circumstances). It was all sorts of wrong.
> I'm truly sorry that you've gone through this. I can only say that I understand and emphasize, though this does little to actually help you.
> 
> I hope you're able to slowly process all that you need to and shed the remnants of his influence (in the form of PTSD) in time.
> The greatest moment of healing I had was when I decided I would not let the memory of him be a part of my identity or my narrative. It happened, _he_ happened, but it is not what will define me. It took a long time to get there, especially as I'm forever scarred by his burns and those are reminders that cannot be ignored. Still, I got there and it was worth fighting for myself to reach that place in my mind where he no longer has power. Now I can remember that chapter of my life without panic attacks or a pit in my stomach. It's only a part of my story, and I try to focus on better, happier parts.
> 
> Wishing you healing and strength as you go through this journey. I hope you'll make progress far quicker than I did and be able to relish in your life today, away from the shadow of those memories. It's not an easy experience to heal from and you're incredibly brave to face it head-on, but you will be okay, I promise. Be gentle with yourself, be patient and trust that you'll be okay. If there's anything I can do, feel free to PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thank you very much. He adores all things leather. Whenever I'm working on a bag, he'll run over and "assist" me (leave paw prints on _everything_).


Thanks so much for your kindness, support and wisdom. I’m glad you are ok! 


msd_bags said:


> Love your Mulberrys (amazing color and leather!) and Loewe.


Thanks so much. 


jblended said:


> Now, you know that I adore you but, I'm trying to figure out what's wrong with it, so "wow" is not helpful!
> I think it's the leather I'm not loving for this style. I can see why it makes lovely totes for PLG/GFG, but it's not conducive to "softer" designs that include twists/lacing like this one.
> 
> No sewing on this one. I used glue and the lacing to keep it together. It's hanging in front of me, fully loaded, and the seams are holding strong. It'll be fully functional in the real world for maybe a year before that glue loosens.
> Ideally, I would have sewn the edges of this bag with a machine, which would make it look finished (give it rolled edges all around). I'm actually looking into buying a machine but they're so expensive that I can't make it happen right now.
> 
> I've made around 4 bags that are raw like this, just from scraps of leather. All different shapes and sizes, designs dictated by the piece of leather itself. I never took photos of the other ones as I was in the midst of health issues and was only making the bags to keep my mind occupied. A couple of them came out really nicely, if I do say so myself. The other 2, not so much, but I learned a lot by making them.
> They were made using a bit of leather glue/ riveting/ lacing (basically using my hands, a blade, a hammer, some scraps of leather). They're fully functional for me and my friends but, would not hold up more than 1 year, I don't think. Sewing is what's needed for the long-haul.
> 
> I've made 2 hand-stitched bags that would actually last a lifetime, as I used the correct thread, great pieces of leather, and proper stitching technique. However, my hands are not great since covid affected those nerves (some may remember that my early symptoms were that my hands were fully numb and I could not move my fingers). So, I struggle with hand-stitching, and some days, even typing on my computer isn't manageable.
> 
> Too much info? I never seem to know when to shut up!
> I'm enjoying playing around with crafting. I've always designed my handmade bags for other artisans to make, but I am now starting to actually make them from beginning to end, which has been a great deal of fun.
> It's a lot of work, with a lot of specialized techniques, but is rewarding. I'm going back to my roots and the way I started collecting bags to begin with.


Not too much info! You are very talented and we like to hear how you made it! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> That Chestnut Alexa…the color is perfect and a gorgeous marriage with that style! Love!!!!


Thanks. I’m glad you agree it works. 


Jereni said:


> Very cool! Love that shade of cranberry on this leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful brown bag collection, all look very versatile! Coach does make good work bags. My large Borough has been going for 8 years at this point. I wish it would last forever but it’s starting to look a little peaked. I agree that chestnut is like a perfect color for the regular Alexa.


Thanks for your kind words about all my brown bags! 


Jereni said:


> Introducing my latest acquisition and my first Mulberry, the Lily top handle!!! In gray/charcoal with light gold hardware.
> 
> I went in expecting to get the regular crossbody Lily in the apricot but it was a little more vivid in tone than I wanted. The SA then brought out this and it was LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5377432
> 
> 
> For dinner last night:
> View attachment 5377433
> 
> 
> To balance this, I am going to let go of my Chanel charcoal wallet on chain. I have liked that bag, but have more or less outgrown the WOC thing. If I want a dainty Chanel, I just like the mini coco handle so much more.
> 
> Also on this trip, I bought my first silk scarf ever… will share photos of that in a bit. Am hoping it won’t cause me to go down another ‘collecting’ rabbit hole.


Welcome to the Mulberry club! This is a stunning bag and the style looks so good on you. From what I remember you love GHW on grey. The lily is a great bag and the top handle makes it so chic! Simply a perfect choice for you. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Here they are, the bulk of my collection…I have as many brown bags as I have bags in other colors.
> My HG Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval/GHW
> View attachment 5377481
> 
> My favorite workhorse, Coach Bay tote in Saddle
> View attachment 5377485
> 
> My LVs- Saleya PM and Alma PM in DE, Alma PM and Speedy 25 in Mono
> View attachment 5377486
> 
> D&B Small Satchel in Sand
> View attachment 5377488
> 
> My beloved Paris travel companion, Lonchamp Le Pliage Small Cuir in taupe
> View attachment 5377490
> 
> Gucci Barrel bag in taupey brown mono coated canvas
> View attachment 5377493
> 
> Burberry Blue plaid wool fabric satchel and straw satchel with wood handle my son gave me
> View attachment 5377496


Just wow! With so many beautiful bags I don’t know where to look or what to say first. The Bolide is a beautiful shade. I can see why it’s called gold. And that it’s quite some LV collection too. Great brown collection.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love it! Classic with a bit of something extra.


Perfect description! 



Jereni said:


> Introducing my latest acquisition and my first Mulberry, the Lily top handle!!! In gray/charcoal with light gold hardware.
> 
> I went in expecting to get the regular crossbody Lily in the apricot but it was a little more vivid in tone than I wanted. The SA then brought out this and it was LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5377432
> 
> 
> For dinner last night:
> View attachment 5377433
> 
> 
> To balance this, I am going to let go of my Chanel charcoal wallet on chain. I have liked that bag, but have more or less outgrown the WOC thing. If I want a dainty Chanel, I just like the mini coco handle so much more.
> 
> Also on this trip, I bought my first silk scarf ever… will share photos of that in a bit. Am hoping it won’t cause me to go down another ‘collecting’ rabbit hole.



Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> I honestly have no idea how I feel about it.  It's full in the picture with mum carrying it, but still looks flat and holds its shape, so that's good.
> I made it out of a small bit of scrap leather I had (about 10 inches x 15 inches), so it'll always be a bit unfinished (maybe that's what's bothering me).
> This type of leather is extremely thick and it fought me all the way as I was cutting it. I had to make the body, inner pocket, lacing and strap from that single piece, so I stretched it further than I thought possible.
> Edit: Correction, I also had an additional, slightly blemished, 8x7 inch piece that I used, which was what I sliced for the lacing. I forgot about that.
> I still think I can make it look a bit more proper but I can't put my finger on what's missing.
> Mum loves it, which should be all I need, yet my brain is saying it's not a completed piece and I can do something more with it.
> Some more pics of the process, including one of my little helper!  Sorry the colour varies so much, I made this at like, 4am, so lighting wasn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 5377315



Cutest little helper ever!      


This bag is fantastic! Love the color!  You're so talented!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Introducing my latest acquisition and my first Mulberry, the Lily top handle!!! In gray/charcoal with light gold hardware.
> 
> I went in expecting to get the regular crossbody Lily in the apricot but it was a little more vivid in tone than I wanted. The SA then brought out this and it was LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5377432
> 
> 
> For dinner last night:
> View attachment 5377433
> 
> 
> To balance this, I am going to let go of my Chanel charcoal wallet on chain. I have liked that bag, but have more or less outgrown the WOC thing. If I want a dainty Chanel, I just like the mini coco handle so much more.
> 
> Also on this trip, I bought my first silk scarf ever… will share photos of that in a bit. Am hoping it won’t cause me to go down another ‘collecting’ rabbit hole.


Love the bag, and this is SUCH a chic look - head to toe! 
(also - a scarf? Do tell! ) 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Here they are, the bulk of my collection…I have as many brown bags as I have bags in other colors.
> My HG Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval/GHW
> View attachment 5377481
> 
> My favorite workhorse, Coach Bay tote in Saddle
> View attachment 5377485
> 
> My LVs- Saleya PM and Alma PM in DE, Alma PM and Speedy 25 in Mono
> View attachment 5377486
> 
> D&B Small Satchel in Sand
> View attachment 5377488
> 
> My beloved Paris travel companion, Lonchamp Le Pliage Small Cuir in taupe
> View attachment 5377490
> 
> Gucci Barrel bag in taupey brown mono coated canvas
> View attachment 5377493
> 
> Burberry Blue plaid wool fabric satchel and straw satchel with wood handle my son gave me
> View attachment 5377496


A fantastic collection - you've covered every shade!  

I will try to get mine tomorrow - both the browns and white/cream from last week... I am behind on everything!


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> I can see why! It's a beauty!
> Also, randomly, really like the dainty lariat necklace you're wearing.



Thank you! The necklace is from Lana, the ‘Blake’ lariat.



Katinahat said:


> Welcome to the Mulberry club! This is a stunning bag and the style looks so good on you. From what I remember you love GHW on grey. The lily is a great bag and the top handle makes it so chic! Simply a perfect choice for you.
> 
> Just wow! With so many beautiful bags I don’t know where to look or what to say first. The Bolide is a beautiful shade. I can see why it’s called gold. And that it’s quite some LV collection too. Great brown collection.



Thank you!!! I feel like you are the club president so it feels good to be inducted!



JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new beauty!





Cookiefiend said:


> Love the bag, and this is SUCH a chic look - head to toe!
> (also - a scarf? Do tell! )
> 
> A fantastic collection - you've covered every shade!
> 
> I will try to get mine tomorrow - both the browns and white/cream from last week... I am behind on everything!



Thank you both! @Cookiefiend the scarf is from Longchamp… I’m on the train back at the moment but will try to get a good photo later.


----------



## Katinahat

@Jereni , funny, I wish I was the Mulberry president! I can’t wait to see your Longchamp scarf! Did you happen to see their Brioche chain bag up close? I’m wondering whether to put the small size in powder (pinky nude) onto my birthday wishlist for later in the month so I’m interested in your opinion if you did. I posted it already but I’m still thinking about it. 




@papertiger. Since you are so good at colours, what do you think of this as a neutral colour for me? I think I’m seeing more pink than brown unlike the taupe Lottie?


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> @Jereni , funny, I wish I was the Mulberry president! I can’t wait to see your Longchamp scarf! Did you happen to see their Brioche chain bag up close? I’m wondering whether to put the small size in powder (pinky nude) onto my birthday wishlist for later in the month so I’m interested in your opinion if you did. I posted it already but I’m still thinking about it.
> 
> View attachment 5377726
> 
> 
> @papertiger. Since you are so good at colours, what do you think of this as a neutral colour for me? I think I’m seeing more pink than brown unlike the taupe Lottie?



I'm seeing more pink than taupe too  .

Good nude. Good neural, so pretty. It's not a 'cool' pink though (some of the other pinks you have lean more so-called cool). You could wear it with many shades of grey (skipping the 50  ) and taupes. Browns, khakis, olives, dusky colours, lilacs, blues, other pastels, even black. Very few colours won't work apart from blue-pinks.


----------



## baghabitz34

afroken said:


> Happy birthday @jblended and wish you many happy returns!
> 
> I’ll use my blue frrry owl bag in the next few days and report back
> 
> For anyone who’s wondering, I bought a blue bag, called the owl, from the artist who made my happy bag. The artist named it the owl because on the side, with the folds of the leather and two metal studs holding it together, it looks like the face of an owl:
> 
> View attachment 5376944


That shade of blue is stunning


----------



## baghabitz34

Story Time:
Although I have no interest in downsizing my collection, I am making an effort to let go of items I no longer like/use. And number 1 on that list was this one:


I love Rogues, but this ivy green color did not work for me. While trying to figure out what to do with it, two thing happened. One, Coach released a new bag that is stunning, instant love. Two, they also launched a buyback for store credit program. I take the Rogue in this past Saturday and they offer $200. Which seems low but…I only paid $500 something for the bag. Over 4 years, that means I lost approximately $80/year owning the bag. I’m ok with that. I part ways with it & use the store credit to get this new beauty.


Using a snapshot from Coach since mine is boxed up until Mother’s Day. It’s such a lovely shade of grey. And I love that the handles are oxblood. Very excited to use it…when I can open the box in 4 weeks.


----------



## baghabitz34

@jblended Happy Birthday 

@BowieFan1971 & @Katinahat Beautiful browns! I especially like the 
Bolide & the chestnut Mulberry bags.

@Jereni lovely Lily!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Brown week is already here and I am yet to take pics of my brown bags.  I'm a huge fan of brown bags -- chocolate brown, chestnut,  cognac, gold, caramel, and so on.  I've not quite caught up with the thread yet, but already saw beautiful brown bags as I quickly skimmed through.
@Katinahat,  love your Mulberry bags, and the Loewe bag makes me long for a vacation!
@BowieFan1971,  wow, so many browns, and your Bolide!
@Jereni, your new Lily looks great on you!  The Lily is my favorite from the Mulberry lineup, in addition to the zipped Bayswater.  Looking forward to seeing your scarf, and I know what you mean about not wanting to go down a scarf rabbit hole.  I stay away from the scarf threads for that very reason, but do peek in there every now and then to admire the lovely scarves.
@jblended, Happy Birthday, and wishing you many happy returns!
@Cordeliere, I hope you are having a fantastic trip!
@baghabitz34, that is a very pretty bag with the tea roses!  Good decision to trade the one you were not using and get this new one!

@papertiger, I love your brown bag thread and often gaze at the bags in that thread, and your brown bags are gorgeous!  I remember posting pics of my Ferragamo Joanne flap bag in that thread soon after I got it. 
I hope to post my brown bag pictures a bit later this week  -- trying to see if I can do a group picture.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Anyone in the mood for a bag reveal?
> Mum's carrying it in the picture. Not sure how I feel about it yet.
> Portland Leather Goods fans will recognize the leather; it's their "cranberry". Comes across brown-ish in the pics. More reddish in person.
> View attachment 5377284
> 
> View attachment 5377285



This bag is very special. Is it your birthday bag? The thick leather (does it feel as velvety as it looks to me?) and the construction that reminds me of paper art should rule each other out, but they work very well together. I love that the colour is not plain, but gradient in itself. How much does fit into it without ruining the aesthetic? (That would be my concern.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I honestly have no idea how I feel about it.  It's full in the picture with mum carrying it, but still looks flat and holds its shape, so that's good.
> I made it out of a small bit of scrap leather I had (about 10 inches x 15 inches), so it'll always be a bit unfinished (maybe that's what's bothering me).
> This type of leather is extremely thick and it fought me all the way as I was cutting it. I had to make the body, inner pocket, lacing and strap from that single piece, so I stretched it further than I thought possible.
> Edit: Correction, I also had an additional, slightly blemished, 8x7 inch piece that I used, which was what I sliced for the lacing. I forgot about that.
> I still think I can make it look a bit more proper but I can't put my finger on what's missing.
> Mum loves it, which should be all I need, yet my brain is saying it's not a completed piece and I can do something more with it.
> Some more pics of the process, including one of my little helper!  Sorry the colour varies so much, I made this at like, 4am, so lighting wasn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 5377315


Aww, that´s brilliant- the lacing it holding the panels together. I did not realise this. 
The "unfinished" look to me belongs to the concept. As I said before it reminds me of paper art and if made out of paper there wouldn´t be any edge bindings etc either. It´s very minimalistic and we are not used to strict minimalism, maybe this is why you think something is missing. To me the concept is very conclusive.
And could there be any better "verdict" than your mum loving it?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Now, you know that I adore you but, I'm trying to figure out what's wrong with it, so "wow" is not helpful!
> I think it's the leather I'm not loving for this style. I can see why it makes lovely totes for PLG/GFG, but it's not conducive to "softer" designs that include twists/lacing like this one.
> 
> No sewing on this one. I used glue and the lacing to keep it together. It's hanging in front of me, fully loaded, and the seams are holding strong. It'll be fully functional in the real world for maybe a year before that glue loosens.
> Ideally, I would have sewn the edges of this bag with a machine, which would make it look finished (give it rolled edges all around). I'm actually looking into buying a machine but they're so expensive that I can't make it happen right now.
> 
> I've made around 4 bags that are raw like this, just from scraps of leather. All different shapes and sizes, designs dictated by the piece of leather itself. I never took photos of the other ones as I was in the midst of health issues and was only making the bags to keep my mind occupied. A couple of them came out really nicely, if I do say so myself. The other 2, not so much, but I learned a lot by making them.
> They were made using a bit of leather glue/ riveting/ lacing (basically using my hands, a blade, a hammer, some scraps of leather). They're fully functional for me and my friends but, would not hold up more than 1 year, I don't think. Sewing is what's needed for the long-haul.
> 
> I've made 2 hand-stitched bags that would actually last a lifetime, as I used the correct thread, great pieces of leather, and proper stitching technique. However, my hands are not great since covid affected those nerves (some may remember that my early symptoms were that my hands were fully numb and I could not move my fingers). So, I struggle with hand-stitching, and some days, even typing on my computer isn't manageable.
> 
> Too much info? I never seem to know when to shut up!
> I'm enjoying playing around with crafting. I've always designed my handmade bags for other artisans to make, but I am now starting to actually make them from beginning to end, which has been a great deal of fun.
> It's a lot of work, with a lot of specialized techniques, but is rewarding. I'm going back to my roots and the way I started collecting bags to begin with.



Not too much info at all.
I love the insight into your working process, find myself a lot in your following the dictate of the leather itself. 
Still I think this very design does not need finishing and the thick leather is what it makes look like crafted from paper to me- paper garlands for the Christmas tree. 
If there were seams they would have to be very well hidden/ well distributed in my opinion- maybe around the holes where the laces go through, along the laces and straps and when this context is started the panels can have stitches along the edges too...  (sketching inside my head...). The lacing holding the bag together is such a great minimalistic concept imo. 

I agree on leather sewing machines being very expensive. And they are tricky to buy as so many used machines are being sold as "leather machines" while they are definetely not this thing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Introducing my latest acquisition and my first Mulberry, the Lily top handle!!! In gray/charcoal with light gold hardware.
> 
> I went in expecting to get the regular crossbody Lily in the apricot but it was a little more vivid in tone than I wanted. The SA then brought out this and it was LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5377432
> 
> 
> For dinner last night:
> View attachment 5377433
> 
> 
> To balance this, I am going to let go of my Chanel charcoal wallet on chain. I have liked that bag, but have more or less outgrown the WOC thing. If I want a dainty Chanel, I just like the mini coco handle so much more.
> 
> Also on this trip, I bought my first silk scarf ever… will share photos of that in a bit. Am hoping it won’t cause me to go down another ‘collecting’ rabbit hole.


Your new Lily is perfect! It looks absolutely natural with your outfit- effortless chic! Congratulations!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> Story Time:
> Although I have no interest in downsizing my collection, I am making an effort to let go of items I no longer like/use. And number 1 on that list was this one:
> View attachment 5377783
> 
> I love Rogues, but this ivy green color did not work for me. While trying to figure out what to do with it, two thing happened. One, Coach released a new bag that is stunning, instant love. Two, they also launched a buyback for store credit program. I take the Rogue in this past Saturday and they offer $200. Which seems low but…I only paid $500 something for the bag. Over 4 years, that means I lost approximately $80/year owning the bag. I’m ok with that. I part ways with it & use the store credit to get this new beauty.
> View attachment 5377789
> 
> Using a snapshot from Coach since mine is boxed up until Mother’s Day. It’s such a lovely shade of grey. And I love that the handles are oxblood. Very excited to use it…when I can open the box in 4 weeks.



Perfect solution! I think you did the absolutely right thing by selling the bag you know you did not love back for store credit. (Avoiding the fuss, risk, time and effort of a private sale.) Congratulations on your new bag! It´s gorgeous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> This bag is very special. Is it your birthday bag? The thick leather (does it feel as velvety as it looks to me?) and the construction that reminds me of paper art should rule each other out, but they work very well together. I love that the colour is not plain, but gradient in itself. How much does fit into it without ruining the aesthetic? (That would be my concern.)


I should have read on... 
I´m so impressed this bag is your work! 
Leather is a medium I´ve never dared to touch and I only have a foggy idea of the craft and a lot of respect for leather artisans. 
And you said it is full in a later post. Amazing! No bulging out, no disturbing the clean lines.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Now, you know that I adore you but, I'm trying to figure out what's wrong with it, so "wow" is not helpful!
> I think it's the leather I'm not loving for this style. I can see why it makes lovely totes for PLG/GFG, but it's not conducive to "softer" designs that include twists/lacing like this one.
> 
> No sewing on this one. I used glue and the lacing to keep it together. It's hanging in front of me, fully loaded, and the seams are holding strong. It'll be fully functional in the real world for maybe a year before that glue loosens.
> Ideally, I would have sewn the edges of this bag with a machine, which would make it look finished (give it rolled edges all around). I'm actually looking into buying a machine but they're so expensive that I can't make it happen right now.
> 
> I've made around 4 bags that are raw like this, just from scraps of leather. All different shapes and sizes, designs dictated by the piece of leather itself. I never took photos of the other ones as I was in the midst of health issues and was only making the bags to keep my mind occupied. A couple of them came out really nicely, if I do say so myself. The other 2, not so much, but I learned a lot by making them.
> They were made using a bit of leather glue/ riveting/ lacing (basically using my hands, a blade, a hammer, some scraps of leather). They're fully functional for me and my friends but, would not hold up more than 1 year, I don't think. Sewing is what's needed for the long-haul.
> 
> I've made 2 hand-stitched bags that would actually last a lifetime, as I used the correct thread, great pieces of leather, and proper stitching technique. However, my hands are not great since covid affected those nerves (some may remember that my early symptoms were that my hands were fully numb and I could not move my fingers). So, I struggle with hand-stitching, and some days, even typing on my computer isn't manageable.
> 
> Too much info? I never seem to know when to shut up!
> I'm enjoying playing around with crafting. I've always designed my handmade bags for other artisans to make, but I am now starting to actually make them from beginning to end, which has been a great deal of fun.
> It's a lot of work, with a lot of specialized techniques, but is rewarding. I'm going back to my roots and the way I started collecting bags to begin with.


I am zero on crafting, much so bag making.  So I still say “wow!”.  Especially on the feeling that it gives you after completing your project.



Jereni said:


> Introducing my latest acquisition and my first Mulberry, the Lily top handle!!! In gray/charcoal with light gold hardware.
> 
> I went in expecting to get the regular crossbody Lily in the apricot but it was a little more vivid in tone than I wanted. The SA then brought out this and it was LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5377432
> 
> 
> For dinner last night:
> View attachment 5377433
> 
> 
> To balance this, I am going to let go of my Chanel charcoal wallet on chain. I have liked that bag, but have more or less outgrown the WOC thing. If I want a dainty Chanel, I just like the mini coco handle so much more.
> 
> Also on this trip, I bought my first silk scarf ever… will share photos of that in a bit. Am hoping it won’t cause me to go down another ‘collecting’ rabbit hole.


Lovely Lily!  You look so chic!  
I’m a Mulberry fan myself but don’t have the Lily.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Here they are, the bulk of my collection…I have as many brown bags as I have bags in other colors.
> My HG Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval/GHW
> View attachment 5377481
> 
> My favorite workhorse, Coach Bay tote in Saddle
> View attachment 5377485
> 
> My LVs- Saleya PM and Alma PM in DE, Alma PM and Speedy 25 in Mono
> View attachment 5377486
> 
> D&B Small Satchel in Sand
> View attachment 5377488
> 
> My beloved Paris travel companion, Lonchamp Le Pliage Small Cuir in taupe
> View attachment 5377490
> 
> Gucci Barrel bag in taupey brown mono coated canvas
> View attachment 5377493
> 
> Burberry Blue plaid wool fabric satchel and straw satchel with wood handle my son gave me
> View attachment 5377496


Well rounded collection!  Love it!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Introducing my latest acquisition and my first Mulberry, the Lily top handle!!! In gray/charcoal with light gold hardware.
> 
> I went in expecting to get the regular crossbody Lily in the apricot but it was a little more vivid in tone than I wanted. The SA then brought out this and it was LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5377432
> 
> 
> For dinner last night:
> View attachment 5377433
> 
> 
> To balance this, I am going to let go of my Chanel charcoal wallet on chain. I have liked that bag, but have more or less outgrown the WOC thing. If I want a dainty Chanel, I just like the mini coco handle so much more.
> 
> Also on this trip, I bought my first silk scarf ever… will share photos of that in a bit. Am hoping it won’t cause me to go down another ‘collecting’ rabbit hole.


It’s a beautiful bag - you look gorgeous, and those shoes.   Congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here they are, the bulk of my collection…I have as many brown bags as I have bags in other colors.
> My HG Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval/GHW
> View attachment 5377481
> 
> My favorite workhorse, Coach Bay tote in Saddle
> View attachment 5377485
> 
> My LVs- Saleya PM and Alma PM in DE, Alma PM and Speedy 25 in Mono
> View attachment 5377486
> 
> D&B Small Satchel in Sand
> View attachment 5377488
> 
> My beloved Paris travel companion, Lonchamp Le Pliage Small Cuir in taupe
> View attachment 5377490
> 
> Gucci Barrel bag in taupey brown mono coated canvas
> View attachment 5377493
> 
> Burberry Blue plaid wool fabric satchel and straw satchel with wood handle my son gave me
> View attachment 5377496


Wonderful brown collection. Your Bolide is a classic beauty!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Brown bags week group shot:
> View attachment 5377306
> 
> 
> Chestnut Alexa came first of this group. It was 2017 when suddenly released in a Mulberry sale, after it had been discontinued. There was a choice of this colour or slate blue which I already had in the quilted cara so I snapped this bargain up immediately! It’s such a versatile bag and colour. I love it!
> View attachment 5377307
> 
> 
> Then the Lily in 2018, again this leather was discontinued but DH found it at an airport for me. Another relative bargain.
> View attachment 5377308
> 
> 
> Next the Loewe as a holiday bag in 2019. It’s only had two trips because of the pandemic but will get a lifetime of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377309
> 
> 
> And the canvas Coach in 2020 for returning to work mid pandemic. I like it, but I don’t love it now, the leather parts are great including the interior but the canvas is not wearing brilliantly.
> Still, it’s good for rain, which we get a lot of!
> View attachment 5377310
> 
> 
> I could also add my oxblood Tessie Hobo. I showed that in red week but am not sure which it goes in. Plus, a little Radley that I keep for sentimental reasons but don’t use anymore.
> View attachment 5377311
> View attachment 5377313


These are all lovely! Great variety.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Anyone in the mood for a bag reveal?
> Mum's carrying it in the picture. Not sure how I feel about it yet.
> Portland Leather Goods fans will recognize the leather; it's their "cranberry". Comes across brown-ish in the pics. More reddish in person.
> View attachment 5377284
> 
> View attachment 5377285


Great colour leather, you’re very talented! Happy birthday!


----------



## JenJBS

My two brown bags. Aspinal of London and Gucci.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Story Time:
> Although I have no interest in downsizing my collection, I am making an effort to let go of items I no longer like/use. And number 1 on that list was this one:
> View attachment 5377783
> 
> I love Rogues, but this ivy green color did not work for me. While trying to figure out what to do with it, two thing happened. One, Coach released a new bag that is stunning, instant love. Two, they also launched a buyback for store credit program. I take the Rogue in this past Saturday and they offer $200. Which seems low but…I only paid $500 something for the bag. Over 4 years, that means I lost approximately $80/year owning the bag. I’m ok with that. I part ways with it & use the store credit to get this new beauty.
> View attachment 5377789
> 
> Using a snapshot from Coach since mine is boxed up until Mother’s Day. It’s such a lovely shade of grey. And I love that the handles are oxblood. Very excited to use it…when I can open the box in 4 weeks.



I think this sounds like a very good trade! I also don’t always make back what I spent when I sell a bag, but considering I usually have used and enjoyed the bag, I figure that’s worth something. The tea rose Rogue is amazing!



Katinahat said:


> @Jereni , funny, I wish I was the Mulberry president! I can’t wait to see your Longchamp scarf! Did you happen to see their Brioche chain bag up close? I’m wondering whether to put the small size in powder (pinky nude) onto my birthday wishlist for later in the month so I’m interested in your opinion if you did. I posted it already but I’m still thinking about it.
> 
> View attachment 5377726
> 
> 
> @papertiger. Since you are so good at colours, what do you think of this as a neutral colour for me? I think I’m seeing more pink than brown unlike the taupe Lottie?



I did see the Brioche bag and it’s very pretty and super soft! I did not try it own tho. Wish I had taken some photos and could share them with you. I think this would be a great neutral for you. 



baghabitz34 said:


> @jblended Happy Birthday
> 
> @BowieFan1971 &
> @Jereni lovely Lily!





Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Jereni, your new Lily looks great on you!  The Lily is my favorite from the Mulberry lineup, in addition to the zipped Bayswater.  Looking forward to seeing your scarf, and I know what you mean about not wanting to go down a scarf rabbit hole.  I stay away from the scarf threads for that very reason, but do peek in there every now and then to admire the lovely scarves.
> @jblended, Happy Birthday, and wishing you many happy returns!
> @Cordeliere, I hope you are having a fantastic trip!
> @baghabitz34, that is a very pretty bag with the tea roses!  Good decision to trade the one you were not using and get this new one!
> 
> @papertiger, I love your brown bag thread and often gaze at the bags in that thread, and your brown bags are gorgeous!  I remember posting pics of my Ferragamo Joanne flap bag in that thread soon after I got it.
> I hope to post my brown bag pictures a bit later this week  -- trying to see if I can do a group picture.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Your new Lily is perfect! It looks absolutely natural with your outfit- effortless chic! Congratulations!





msd_bags said:


> Lovely Lily!  You look so chic!
> I’m a Mulberry fan myself but don’t have the Lily.
> 
> Well rounded collection!  Love it!





More bags said:


> It’s a beautiful bag - you look gorgeous, and those shoes.   Congratulations on your new bag!



Thank you all for the kind words!


----------



## jblended

Jereni said:


> Thank you! The necklace is from Lana, the ‘Blake’ lariat.


Thank you. Unfamiliar with the brand, but will have a peek. 



msd_bags said:


> I am zero on crafting, much so bag making. So I still say “wow!”. Especially on the feeling that it gives you after completing your project.


But you can bake! A superior skill with a rewarding ending!  



baghabitz34 said:


> I love Rogues, but this ivy green color did not work for me. While trying to figure out what to do with it, two thing happened. One, Coach released a new bag that is stunning, instant love. Two, they also launched a buyback for store credit program. I take the Rogue in this past Saturday and they offer $200. Which seems low but…I only paid $500 something for the bag. Over 4 years, that means I lost approximately $80/year owning the bag. I’m ok with that. I part ways with it & use the store credit to get this new beauty.


Such a great idea for them to offer a buyback program! Congrats on your new tea rose beauty! It's gorgeous. 


baghabitz34 said:


> @jblended Happy Birthday





Purses & Perfumes said:


> @jblended, Happy Birthday, and wishing you many happy returns!





More bags said:


> Great colour leather, you’re very talented! Happy birthday!


Thank you all! 



JenJBS said:


> Aspinal of London


That Aerodome briefcase is one of my favourties in your collection because of the closure and all the little nods to the RAF. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> The thick leather (does it feel as velvety as it looks to me?)


It's not quite velvety leather, just waxy and smooth. It's top grain, extremely thick. This is leather that cannot be lined, it is _that_ thick. In spite of being a scrap piece, the underside (suede) is nearly perfect and extremely lush.
It's got a waxed finished, which gives it that variation in colour. It scratches easily, but the scratches can be rubbed right out due to the finishing. It'll form a great patina over time.


cowgirlsboots said:


> How much does fit into it without ruining the aesthetic? (That would be my concern.)


It's holding 2 wallets, a card case, a small notebook, a bottle of sanitizer and a packet of cat treats in the picture (basically random stuff I had around). It still keeps its shape, which amazed me. I thought due to the thickness, it would bulge in an unpleasant way, but it didn't.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Thank you. Unfamiliar with the brand, but will have a peek.
> 
> 
> But you can bake! A superior skill with a rewarding ending!
> 
> 
> Such a great idea for them to offer a buyback program! Congrats on your new tea rose beauty! It's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> 
> That Aerodome briefcase is one of my favourties in your collection because of the closure and all the little nods to the RAF.
> 
> 
> It's not quite velvety leather, just waxy and smooth. It's top grain, extremely thick. This is leather that cannot be lined, it is _that_ thick. In spite of being a scrap piece, the underside (suede) is nearly perfect and extremely lush.
> It's got a waxed finished, which gives it that variation in colour. It scratches easily, but the scratches can be rubbed right out due to the finishing. It'll form a great patina over time.
> 
> It's holding 2 wallets, a card case, a small notebook, a bottle of sanitizer and a packet of cat treats in the picture (basically random stuff I had around). It still keeps its shape, which amazed me. I thought due to the thickness, it would bulge in an unpleasant way, but it didn't.


Coach's buyback program isn't altruistic. They'll refurbish it if necessary, maybe add some embellishments, then sell it for 3 or 4 times as much.

I love the kind of leather you are describing. It's great that you have the vision and talent to make something like that. Working with leather is really difficult.


----------



## afroken

Love seeing everyone’s brown bag collections! This is a colour that I need to get more into. I have tons and tons of black, but for some reason I always stopped short of getting a brown bag. I think it’s because black goes with everything, but brown is a bit more difficult. I’m slowly learning to pair it with other colours  

*My current small, but growing, brown collection:*

Massaccesi Bouquet Midi (this leather has a slight suede finishing and is extremely huggable )



Gucci Reins Hobo (if I remembered correctly, my mom bought it at the Gucci Outlet in NYC in 2010. She looked so good wearing it! I convinced her to give it to me and sometimes she still laments that she shouldn’t have given in to my pleadings  the leather is very thick and smooshy, I love it)



*No longer in my collection:*

Fendi Spy Hobo (it hurts me to sell it but I eventually had to let this beauty go. The shoulder strap was very rigid, hard and thin - it was painful on the shoulder. I tried to make it work as I love the deep veining of the leather but every time I wore it, I had to keep switching shoulders)



Massaccesi Calista Midi (sold it, it looked way roomier than it actually is. It actually held the same as a small crossbody bag. Leather is TDF though)



Proenza Schouler PS1+ Tiny (I prefer the lambskin version much more. This one was calfskin, and looked a little plasticky, as well as being heavy for a crossbody. I sold her for more than I bought her though, which is pretty rare!)


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Coach's buyback program isn't altruistic. They'll refurbish it if necessary, maybe add some embellishments, then sell it for 3 or 4 times as much.
> 
> I love the kind of leather you are describing. It's great that you have the vision and talent to make something like that. Working with leather is really difficult.


Oh I hadn't considered that. I recall now Coach had some upcycled bags for a ridiculous price last year. Still, I suppose it's a good option if someone wants to remove something from their bag closet and not deal with the hassle of selling.

Thank you. If you've handled anything by PLG you'll already know this leather. It's usually called crazy horse or pull-up leather. It softens and patinas beautifully with use. I expect this bag will glow as mum begins to use it.
You can get really cheap bags on Etsy using this leather, especially from shops based in Eastern Europe. When I lived in Ukraine, this was the most common leather I saw and that's why I am so familiar with it.

Leather working is proving to be really challenging, in the best possible way. On the one hand, I've always had some basic understanding of technique because of my interest in handmade (and the fact that I would observe the artisans making my bags), but on the other, I was lacking in basic knowledge around hides. I've been learning about tanneries and their processes, hide quality, thickness, finishes...it's really a lot to learn but it dictates how each piece of leather I play with is handled. Previously, I just treated them all as equals. Now I'm able to be more precise in how I work with each piece depending on its quality, but still come up with quirky designs that are functional.

I have a few bags in my collection that are really old and worn on the corners and around the zippers, so they're not suitable for donation as they are. I've tried to rehab them but it's not enough to make them look great.
I plan to unpick them and salvage the portions that are still good, then rework the scraps into small wallets or charms so that they're not wasted. I'll probably donate those if they come out nicely (keep them for my own use if they're not nice enough to give away).


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Oh I hadn't considered that. I recall now Coach had some upcycled bags for a ridiculous price last year. Still, I suppose it's a good option if someone wants to remove something from their bag closet and not deal with the hassle of selling.
> 
> Thank you. If you've handled anything by PLG you'll already know this leather. It's usually called crazy horse or pull-up leather. It softens and patinas beautifully with use. I expect this bag will glow as mum begins to use it.
> You can get really cheap bags on Etsy using this leather, especially from shops based in Eastern Europe. When I lived in Ukraine, this was the most common leather I saw and that's why I am so familiar with it.
> 
> Leather working is proving to be really challenging, in the best possible way. On the one hand, I've always had some basic understanding of technique because of my interest in handmade (and the fact that I would observe the artisans making my bags), but on the other, I was lacking in basic knowledge around hides. I've been learning about tanneries and their processes, hide quality, thickness, finishes...it's really a lot to learn but it dictates how each piece of leather I play with is handled. Previously, I just treated them all as equals. Now I'm able to be more precise in how I work with each piece depending on its quality, but still come up with quirky designs that are functional.
> 
> I have a few bags in my collection that are really old and worn on the corners and around the zippers, so they're not suitable for donation as they are. I've tried to rehab them but it's not enough to make them look great.
> I plan to unpick them and salvage the portions that are still good, then rework the scraps into small wallets or charms so that they're not wasted. I'll probably donate those if they come out nicely (keep them for my own use if they're not nice enough to give away).


That's a great idea! I've kept some pieces of leather from old bags but have only used them for small repairs like making zipper pulls. Once I replaced part of the edging on a bag. I try to avoid anything that involves sewing because it is so hard to do by hand, even if the holes are prepunched.


----------



## jblended

jblended said:


> It's top grain, extremely thick.


Correction, I meant full grain, not top grain.


whateve said:


> I try to avoid anything that involves sewing because it is so hard to do by hand, even if the holes are prepunched.


I was shocked at how difficult it was the first couple of attempts. 
I punched the holes and thought it would be straightforward...errr, no. 
I had to work in sections, slowly, over several days to sew a small leather crossbody. It came out great, though.

I came across this brand recently and they hand-stitch all their leather bags. I don't own anything from them so can't speak to quality, but I love their ethos. They often use reclaimed leather, upcycled into gorgeous bags and charms.








						CouperetCoudre - Etsy UK
					

Shop Vegetable tanned leather bags and accessories. by CouperetCoudre located in Langport, England.




					www.etsy.com
				




Tangentially (rant incoming), I've become disillusioned with a lot of Etsy shops, even some I bought bags from in the past. I thought a lot of handmade bag offerings were _actually_ handmade (even if machine stitched), so I often bought bags as gifts for friends, thinking I was doing a good thing all around. Recently, I discovered that many are drop-shipping their bags and selling them as handmade. 
They can still customize (the length of a strap, for instance) because there's someone locally who can make adjustments, but the bulk of their items are factory churned in China. It's fine if they make that clear and buyers then understand why the price is low, but they disingenuously position themselves amongst the true artisans running small businesses and actually making the items themselves. As a buyer, I'm becoming far more conscious of the market and more selective in whom I'll choose to support with my limited $$$.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Story Time:
> Although I have no interest in downsizing my collection, I am making an effort to let go of items I no longer like/use. And number 1 on that list was this one:
> View attachment 5377783
> 
> I love Rogues, but this ivy green color did not work for me. While trying to figure out what to do with it, two thing happened. One, Coach released a new bag that is stunning, instant love. Two, they also launched a buyback for store credit program. I take the Rogue in this past Saturday and they offer $200. Which seems low but…I only paid $500 something for the bag. Over 4 years, that means I lost approximately $80/year owning the bag. I’m ok with that. I part ways with it & use the store credit to get this new beauty.
> View attachment 5377789
> 
> Using a snapshot from Coach since mine is boxed up until Mother’s Day. It’s such a lovely shade of grey. And I love that the handles are oxblood. Very excited to use it…when I can open the box in 4 weeks.



So pretty! 

I would be too tempted to open the box now


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Brown week is already here and I am yet to take pics of my brown bags.  I'm a huge fan of brown bags -- chocolate brown, chestnut,  cognac, gold, caramel, and so on.  I've not quite caught up with the thread yet, but already saw beautiful brown bags as I quickly skimmed through.
> @Katinahat,  love your Mulberry bags, and the Loewe bag makes me long for a vacation!
> @BowieFan1971,  wow, so many browns, and your Bolide!
> @Jereni, your new Lily looks great on you!  The Lily is my favorite from the Mulberry lineup, in addition to the zipped Bayswater.  Looking forward to seeing your scarf, and I know what you mean about not wanting to go down a scarf rabbit hole.  I stay away from the scarf threads for that very reason, but do peek in there every now and then to admire the lovely scarves.
> @jblended, Happy Birthday, and wishing you many happy returns!
> @Cordeliere, I hope you are having a fantastic trip!
> @baghabitz34, that is a very pretty bag with the tea roses!  Good decision to trade the one you were not using and get this new one!
> 
> @papertiger, I love your brown bag thread and often gaze at the bags in that thread, and your brown bags are gorgeous!  I remember posting pics of my Ferragamo Joanne flap bag in that thread soon after I got it.
> I hope to post my brown bag pictures a bit later this week  -- trying to see if I can do a group picture.



  your Joanne is gorgeous!


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> Love seeing everyone’s brown bag collections! This is a colour that I need to get more into. I have tons and tons of black, but for some reason I always stopped short of getting a brown bag. I think it’s because black goes with everything, but brown is a bit more difficult. I’m slowly learning to pair it with other colours
> 
> *My current small, but growing, brown collection:*
> 
> Massaccesi Bouquet Midi (this leather has a slight suede finishing and is extremely huggable )
> View attachment 5377976
> 
> 
> Gucci Reins Hobo (if I remembered correctly, my mom bought it at the Gucci Outlet in NYC in 2010. She looked so good wearing it! I convinced her to give it to me and sometimes she still laments that she shouldn’t have given in to my pleadings  the leather is very thick and smooshy, I love it)
> View attachment 5377979
> 
> 
> *No longer in my collection:*
> 
> Fendi Spy Hobo (it hurts me to sell it but I eventually had to let this beauty go. The shoulder strap was very rigid, hard and thin - it was painful on the shoulder. I tried to make it work as I love the deep veining of the leather but every time I wore it, I had to keep switching shoulders)
> View attachment 5377981
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Calista Midi (sold it, it looked way roomier than it actually is. It actually held the same as a small crossbody bag. Leather is TDF though)
> View attachment 5377982
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1+ Tiny (I prefer the lambskin version much more. This one was calfskin, and looked a little plasticky, as well as being heavy for a crossbody. I sold her for more than I bought her though, which is pretty rare!)
> View attachment 5377984


That Gucci!!!! *swoon*


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Oh I hadn't considered that. I recall now Coach had some upcycled bags for a ridiculous price last year. Still, I suppose it's a good option if someone wants to remove something from their bag closet and not deal with the hassle of selling.
> 
> Thank you. If you've handled anything by PLG you'll already know this leather. It's usually called crazy horse or pull-up leather. It softens and patinas beautifully with use. I expect this bag will glow as mum begins to use it.
> You can get really cheap bags on Etsy using this leather, especially from shops based in Eastern Europe. When I lived in Ukraine, this was the most common leather I saw and that's why I am so familiar with it.
> 
> Leather working is proving to be really challenging, in the best possible way. On the one hand, I've always had some basic understanding of technique because of my interest in handmade (and the fact that I would observe the artisans making my bags), but on the other, I was lacking in basic knowledge around hides. I've been learning about tanneries and their processes, hide quality, thickness, finishes...it's really a lot to learn but it dictates how each piece of leather I play with is handled. Previously, I just treated them all as equals. Now I'm able to be more precise in how I work with each piece depending on its quality, but still come up with quirky designs that are functional.
> 
> I have a few bags in my collection that are really old and worn on the corners and around the zippers, so they're not suitable for donation as they are. I've tried to rehab them but it's not enough to make them look great.
> I plan to unpick them and salvage the portions that are still good, then rework the scraps into small wallets or charms so that they're not wasted. I'll probably donate those if they come out nicely (keep them for my own use if they're not nice enough to give away).


This is so awesome! I love this!


----------



## DME

Woefully behind and trying to catch up. I’ll post brown bags closer to the end of the week since we’re away for spring break (Las Vegas!). In the meantime, here are a couple of photos from our trip to date. One is the view from our room at Encore and the other was a crazy dust storm from yesterday. Just like with tornado warnings, the phones all went off with emergency notices. I was told these are common in the summer, but this was a first for me!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I'm seeing more pink than taupe too  .
> 
> Good nude. Good neural, so pretty. It's not a 'cool' pink though (some of the other pinks you have lean more so-called cool). You could wear it with many shades of grey (skipping the 50  ) and taupes. Browns, khakis, olives, dusky colours, lilacs, blues, other pastels, even black. Very few colours won't work apart from blue-pinks.


Thank you! I really appreciate your knowledgeable colour advice! I’m still thinking about it. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Story Time:
> Although I have no interest in downsizing my collection, I am making an effort to let go of items I no longer like/use. And number 1 on that list was this one:
> View attachment 5377783
> 
> I love Rogues, but this ivy green color did not work for me. While trying to figure out what to do with it, two thing happened. One, Coach released a new bag that is stunning, instant love. Two, they also launched a buyback for store credit program. I take the Rogue in this past Saturday and they offer $200. Which seems low but…I only paid $500 something for the bag. Over 4 years, that means I lost approximately $80/year owning the bag. I’m ok with that. I part ways with it & use the store credit to get this new beauty.
> View attachment 5377789
> 
> Using a snapshot from Coach since mine is boxed up until Mother’s Day. It’s such a lovely shade of grey. And I love that the handles are oxblood. Very excited to use it…when I can open the box in 4 weeks.


The tearose on this bag is delicious! You must be over the moon. I love my tearose dinky! And I agree that you are very restrained! 


baghabitz34 said:


> @jblended Happy Birthday
> 
> @BowieFan1971 & @Katinahat Beautiful browns! I especially like the
> Bolide & the chestnut Mulberry bags.
> 
> @Jereni lovely Lily!


Thank you so much! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Brown week is already here and I am yet to take pics of my brown bags.  I'm a huge fan of brown bags -- chocolate brown, chestnut,  cognac, gold, caramel, and so on.  I've not quite caught up with the thread yet, but already saw beautiful brown bags as I quickly skimmed through.
> @Katinahat,  love your Mulberry bags, and the Loewe bag makes me long for a vacation!
> @BowieFan1971,  wow, so many browns, and your Bolide!
> @Jereni, your new Lily looks great on you!  The Lily is my favorite from the Mulberry lineup, in addition to the zipped Bayswater.  Looking forward to seeing your scarf, and I know what you mean about not wanting to go down a scarf rabbit hole.  I stay away from the scarf threads for that very reason, but do peek in there every now and then to admire the lovely scarves.
> @jblended, Happy Birthday, and wishing you many happy returns!
> @Cordeliere, I hope you are having a fantastic trip!
> @baghabitz34, that is a very pretty bag with the tea roses!  Good decision to trade the one you were not using and get this new one!
> 
> @papertiger, I love your brown bag thread and often gaze at the bags in that thread, and your brown bags are gorgeous!  I remember posting pics of my Ferragamo Joanne flap bag in that thread soon after I got it.
> I hope to post my brown bag pictures a bit later this week  -- trying to see if I can do a group picture.


Thanks so much! 


More bags said:


> These are all lovely! Great variety.


You are too kind! 


JenJBS said:


> My two brown bags. Aspinal of London and Gucci.
> 
> View attachment 5377868
> View attachment 5377869


Stunning bags, I love that round Gucci! 


Jereni said:


> I did see the Brioche bag and it’s very pretty and super soft! I did not try it own tho. Wish I had taken some photos and could share them with you. I think this would be a great neutral for you.
> 
> Thank you all for the kind words!


Thanks for the advice. I’ve seen it now and it’s lovely! 


afroken said:


> Love seeing everyone’s brown bag collections! This is a colour that I need to get more into. I have tons and tons of black, but for some reason I always stopped short of getting a brown bag. I think it’s because black goes with everything, but brown is a bit more difficult. I’m slowly learning to pair it with other colours
> 
> *My current small, but growing, brown collection:*
> 
> Massaccesi Bouquet Midi (this leather has a slight suede finishing and is extremely huggable )
> View attachment 5377976
> 
> 
> Gucci Reins Hobo (if I remembered correctly, my mom bought it at the Gucci Outlet in NYC in 2010. She looked so good wearing it! I convinced her to give it to me and sometimes she still laments that she shouldn’t have given in to my pleadings  the leather is very thick and smooshy, I love it)
> View attachment 5377979
> 
> 
> *No longer in my collection:*
> 
> Fendi Spy Hobo (it hurts me to sell it but I eventually had to let this beauty go. The shoulder strap was very rigid, hard and thin - it was painful on the shoulder. I tried to make it work as I love the deep veining of the leather but every time I wore it, I had to keep switching shoulders)
> View attachment 5377981
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Calista Midi (sold it, it looked way roomier than it actually is. It actually held the same as a small crossbody bag. Leather is TDF though)
> View attachment 5377982
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1+ Tiny (I prefer the lambskin version much more. This one was calfskin, and looked a little plasticky, as well as being heavy for a crossbody. I sold her for more than I bought her though, which is pretty rare!)
> View attachment 5377984


Great brown bags and great commentary on what worked for you and what did not!

@DME, what an incredible trip. Thanks for sharing the photos. Lovely view from your room and the dust storm sounds scary! Can’t wait to hear more.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> @Jereni , funny, I wish I was the Mulberry president! I can’t wait to see your Longchamp scarf! Did you happen to see their Brioche chain bag up close? I’m wondering whether to put the small size in powder (pinky nude) onto my birthday wishlist for later in the month so I’m interested in your opinion if you did. I posted it already but I’m still thinking about it.
> 
> View attachment 5377726
> 
> 
> @papertiger. Since you are so good at colours, what do you think of this as a neutral colour for me? I think I’m seeing more pink than brown unlike the taupe Lottie?


So I know I’m replying to my own post but I’ve got an update. I discovered Longchamp now have a concession in one of our department stores so went to see if they had the Brioche. The salesperson was fabulous, went home get the bag in two sizes, talked me through it all, discussed pros and cons, demonstrated the ways to wear it, encouraged trying on, talked about the brand etc. It’s great when service is like that and someone enjoys their job. 

It’s a lovely bag with super soft leather as @Jereni commented. The quilting looks great and the colour is definitely pinky @papertiger, the image is quite accurate. I like the pewter HW which works well with the pale pink. The small size (not mini) is perfect for me. It’s still roomy: soft but still quite structured with a wider bottom and poppers at the top to bring the sides in. The only thing I was slightly less sure about is the shape that creates as the front slopes a lot when the back sits flat when worn crossbody and it felt slightly bulky under the arm too. Nevertheless it’s stunning and probably my perfect nude/neutral. Some more pictures to show the shape and one taken in store which shows the PHW better but has lost the colour a bit. 




All in all I definitely like it a lot more than the taupe Lottie I returned. I’m just not sure if it will be on my birthday wishlist. It’s lovely and half the Gucci but still expensive.


----------



## jblended

DME said:


> and the other was a crazy dust storm from yesterday.


Wow, visibility is way down!
Hope you're having a wonderful time otherwise! 



Katinahat said:


> It’s lovely and half the Gucci but still expensive.


It sounds like just what you were searching for, although I see what you mean about the slope making the bag a bit bulky at the bottom. How much would that bother you?
Regarding the price, LC has regular sales so you should be able to get it for a much lower price later.  I've seen 30% off in stores before, and I think there's an outlet you can order from online (but am not certain about that). 
The people on the LC subforum here are extremely friendly and knowledgeable, so perhaps pop in there to get some intel if you're still unsure.


----------



## Cordeliere

Today I have tales from Jerusalem to share.   Our hotel is inside the Wall, about 200 feet from the Jaffa Gate to the Old City.  We really like the character and coziness.   Yesterday we took a tour of the Old City that had two guides: one Jewish and one Palestinian.   They shared the political views of each side which was very interesting.   Tromping around for 4.5 hours was bit much for us.  We flopped down at the nearest restaurant after the tour.  There are a gazillion small shops in that part of the Old City.   One that was just over DH's shoulder had these amazing quilts displayed on the outside wall.   I decided that one would be the major souvenir for this trip, but I was too pooped to shop without a nap.

Today we had a difficult time finding out way back to that street but finally found the shop.  I had a negotiating plan. When we were in Cairo in 2019, I accidentally learned how to negotiate.  We were in a coffee shop in the bazaar in the Muslim Disrict of Cairo.  There was a scarf shop 10 feet away.  As we drank coffee, I kept eyeing the cashmere shawls and the shop owner trying to sell me.   The first price he offered was $48 for one.  I really didn't see any I loved so I said no.  But I kept looking from my table in the coffee shop and the price kept dropping.  I kept looking, he kept offering, I kept saying no.  When he finally offered me 2 for $25 I just couldn't say no.  He was negotiating with himself.  I decided the trick is to make them want to sell you more than you appear to want to buy.

So for this quilt, I planned to let him hook me, slowly.  I knew exactly what I wanted before I walked in, but I let him show me the 3 sizes:   18" x 60" runners, 4' x 6',  6' x 9'.   (these are rough dimensions since I can't think in meters).  He asked what size I wanted and said I just wanted to find one I really liked and would make the size work.   He showed me lots of pieces in blue themes and in purple themes as I requested.  They went into the "maybe" pile or the "no" pile.  It was only after I had my piles, he would tell me what the prices were even though I asked much earlier.  2600 shekels for the big one ($800), 1600 shekels ($500) for the medium one, and 600 shekels  ($200) for the small one.  I entered the money and sizes in my phone.   Then DH appeared and said our food was ready.   I left but said I would return.   I had been hoping for $400 for the big one, but a 50% discount seemed a bit much to hope for.   I moved my target to $500.  After lunch I took DH back with me.  He pretended to be upset about the prices.   The guy kept promising to make me a good deal if I bought more than one.

In my original plan, I was going to keep dropping by but not pulling the trigger, assuming that the price would keep dropping.   I told the shop owner that it takes me a long time to make up my mind and I needed to think about it.  We were going to visit a tourist site outside the Old City and then I would come back.   He gave me the big press for NOW.  After Covid, who knows if there is a tomorrow.  This poor man opened his shop two weeks before the pandemic.  He was desperate for money as he was on the verge of closing his shop.   He went straight to the big discount:  40% off.  That made the price $503.   I took the price that I wanted, paid, and ran.

I don't know if any of his story was true.  I don't know if 40% off was the real price to begin with.   Our experience is we never know when we are being scammed until we discuss prices with people at the front desk of the hotels we stay in.   The taxi driver in Tel Aviv tried to overcharge us by 40% but we balked just because it seemed so high.   We ended up paying the upper end of the normal range.  If this vendor's story is true about opening his store at the beginning of the pandemic, I feel very badly for him.

This is the one I wanted and got.




These were some of the finalists.






Then the discussions started with DH about how to get it home since our suitcases are bulging.  DH wanted to ship it and we learned that a post office was practically across the street from our hotel.  We asked a restauranteur where the post office was since across the street can mean anything.  He told us you have to have an appointment that you make through Apple.   Seriously?  An appointment for the post office?  Nothing is ever easy in a foreign county.   He directed us to an adjacent shop saying the shopkeeper would help us, which was really just an attempt to throw some business to his friend.  The shopkeeper was as much of a tech dinosaur as we are, so the restauranteur had to get his phone to make the appointment.  We felt obligated to tip the shopkeeper (we had already tipped the restauranteur).   The shopkeeper kept trying to sell us jewelry and rugs which we didn't want.  In local etiquette, we could not tip for the assistance, we had to buy something.  I asked for incense thinking it would be cheap.  It turned out to be 40 shekels ($13) for assistance in getting an appointment with post office.   Shakes head.   But I am very happy with my purchase.  When I get home, I will post on an site picture.


----------



## jblended

Cordeliere said:


> This is the one I wanted and got.


What a brilliant story! Glad you got the quilt you wanted for the price you wanted. A perfect souvenir!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Today I have tales from Jerusalem to share.   Our hotel is inside the Wall, about 200 feet from the Jaffa Gate to the Old City.  We really like the character and coziness.   Yesterday we took a tour of the Old City that had two guides: one Jewish and one Palestinian.   They shared the political views of each side which was very interesting.   Tromping around for 4.5 hours was bit much for us.  We flopped down at the nearest restaurant after the tour.  There are a gazillion small shops in that part of the Old City.   One that was just over DH's shoulder had these amazing quilts displayed on the outside wall.   I decided that one would be the major souvenir for this trip, but I was too pooped to shop without a nap.
> 
> Today we had a difficult time finding out way back to that street but finally found the shop.  I had a negotiating plan. When we were in Cairo in 2019, I accidentally learned how to negotiate.  We were in a coffee shop in the bazaar in the Muslim Disrict of Cairo.  There was a scarf shop 10 feet away.  As we drank coffee, I kept eyeing the cashmere shawls and the shop owner trying to sell me.   The first price he offered was $48 for one.  I really didn't see any I loved so I said no.  But I kept looking from my table in the coffee shop and the price kept dropping.  I kept looking, he kept offering, I kept saying no.  When he finally offered me 2 for $25 I just couldn't say no.  He was negotiating with himself.  I decided the trick is to make them want to sell you more than you appear to want to buy.
> 
> So for this quilt, I planned to let him hook me, slowly.  I knew exactly what I wanted before I walked in, but I let him show me the 3 sizes:   18" x 60" runners, 4' x 6',  6' x 9'.   (these are rough dimensions since I can't think in meters).  He asked what size I wanted and said I just wanted to find one I really liked and would make the size work.   He showed me lots of pieces in blue themes and in purple themes as I requested.  They went into the "maybe" pile or the "no" pile.  It was only after I had my piles, he would tell me what the prices were even though I asked much earlier.  2600 shekels for the big one ($800), 1600 shekels ($500) for the medium one, and 600 shekels  ($200) for the small one.  I entered the money and sizes in my phone.   Then DH appeared and said our food was ready.   I left but said I would return.   I had been hoping for $400 for the big one, but a 50% discount seemed a bit much to hope for.   I moved my target to $500.  After lunch I took DH back with me.  He pretended to be upset about the prices.   The guy kept promising to make me a good deal if I bought more than one.
> 
> In my original plan, I was going to keep dropping by but not pulling the trigger, assuming that the price would keep dropping.   I told the shop owner that it takes me a long time to make up my mind and I needed to think about it.  We were going to visit a tourist site outside the Old City and then I would come back.   He gave me the big press for NOW.  After Covid, who knows if there is a tomorrow.  This poor man opened his shop two weeks before the pandemic.  He was desperate for money as he was on the verge of closing his shop.   He went straight to the big discount:  40% off.  That made the price $503.   I took the price that I wanted, paid, and ran.
> 
> I don't know if any of his story was true.  I don't know if 40% off was the real price.   Our experience is we never know when we are being scammed until we discuss prices with people at the front desk of the hotels we stay in.   The taxi driver in Tel Aviv tried to overcharge us by 40% but we balked just because it seemed so high.   We ended up paying the upper end of the normal range.  If this vendor's story is true, I feel very badly for him.
> 
> This is the one I wanted and got.
> View attachment 5378293
> 
> 
> 
> These were some of the finalists.
> 
> View attachment 5378294
> View attachment 5378295
> View attachment 5378296
> 
> 
> Then the discussions started with DH about how to get it home since our suitcases are bulging.  DH wanted to ship it and we learned that a post office was practically across the street from our hotel.  We asked a restauranteur where the post office was since across the street can mean anything.  He told us you have to have an appointment that you make through Apple.   Seriously?  An appointment for the post office?  Nothing is ever easy in a foreign county.   He directed us to an adjacent shop saying the shopkeeper would help us, which was really just an attempt to throw some business to his friend.  The shopkeeper was as much of a tech dinosaur as we are, so the restauranteur had to get his phone to make the appointment.  We felt obligated to tip the shopkeeper (we had already tipped the restauranteur).   The shopkeeper kept trying to sell us jewelry and rugs which we didn't want.  In local etiquette, we could not tip for the assistance, we had to buy something.  I asked for incense thinking it would be cheap.  It turned out to be 40 shekels ($13) for assistance in getting an appointment with post office.   Shakes head.   But I am very happy with my purchase.  When I get home, I will post on an site picture.


It is gorgeous! A wonderful souvenir!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Today I have tales from Jerusalem to share.   Our hotel is inside the Wall, about 200 feet from the Jaffa Gate to the Old City.  We really like the character and coziness.   Yesterday we took a tour of the Old City that had two guides: one Jewish and one Palestinian.   They shared the political views of each side which was very interesting.   Tromping around for 4.5 hours was bit much for us.  We flopped down at the nearest restaurant after the tour.  There are a gazillion small shops in that part of the Old City.   One that was just over DH's shoulder had these amazing quilts displayed on the outside wall.   I decided that one would be the major souvenir for this trip, but I was too pooped to shop without a nap.
> 
> Today we had a difficult time finding out way back to that street but finally found the shop.  I had a negotiating plan. When we were in Cairo in 2019, I accidentally learned how to negotiate.  We were in a coffee shop in the bazaar in the Muslim Disrict of Cairo.  There was a scarf shop 10 feet away.  As we drank coffee, I kept eyeing the cashmere shawls and the shop owner trying to sell me.   The first price he offered was $48 for one.  I really didn't see any I loved so I said no.  But I kept looking from my table in the coffee shop and the price kept dropping.  I kept looking, he kept offering, I kept saying no.  When he finally offered me 2 for $25 I just couldn't say no.  He was negotiating with himself.  I decided the trick is to make them want to sell you more than you appear to want to buy.
> 
> So for this quilt, I planned to let him hook me, slowly.  I knew exactly what I wanted before I walked in, but I let him show me the 3 sizes:   18" x 60" runners, 4' x 6',  6' x 9'.   (these are rough dimensions since I can't think in meters).  He asked what size I wanted and said I just wanted to find one I really liked and would make the size work.   He showed me lots of pieces in blue themes and in purple themes as I requested.  They went into the "maybe" pile or the "no" pile.  It was only after I had my piles, he would tell me what the prices were even though I asked much earlier.  2600 shekels for the big one ($800), 1600 shekels ($500) for the medium one, and 600 shekels  ($200) for the small one.  I entered the money and sizes in my phone.   Then DH appeared and said our food was ready.   I left but said I would return.   I had been hoping for $400 for the big one, but a 50% discount seemed a bit much to hope for.   I moved my target to $500.  After lunch I took DH back with me.  He pretended to be upset about the prices.   The guy kept promising to make me a good deal if I bought more than one.
> 
> In my original plan, I was going to keep dropping by but not pulling the trigger, assuming that the price would keep dropping.   I told the shop owner that it takes me a long time to make up my mind and I needed to think about it.  We were going to visit a tourist site outside the Old City and then I would come back.   He gave me the big press for NOW.  After Covid, who knows if there is a tomorrow.  This poor man opened his shop two weeks before the pandemic.  He was desperate for money as he was on the verge of closing his shop.   He went straight to the big discount:  40% off.  That made the price $503.   I took the price that I wanted, paid, and ran.
> 
> I don't know if any of his story was true.  I don't know if 40% off was the real price to begin with.   Our experience is we never know when we are being scammed until we discuss prices with people at the front desk of the hotels we stay in.   The taxi driver in Tel Aviv tried to overcharge us by 40% but we balked just because it seemed so high.   We ended up paying the upper end of the normal range.  If this vendor's story is true about opening his store at the beginning of the pandemic, I feel very badly for him.
> 
> This is the one I wanted and got.
> View attachment 5378293
> 
> 
> 
> These were some of the finalists.
> 
> View attachment 5378294
> View attachment 5378295
> View attachment 5378296
> 
> 
> Then the discussions started with DH about how to get it home since our suitcases are bulging.  DH wanted to ship it and we learned that a post office was practically across the street from our hotel.  We asked a restauranteur where the post office was since across the street can mean anything.  He told us you have to have an appointment that you make through Apple.   Seriously?  An appointment for the post office?  Nothing is ever easy in a foreign county.   He directed us to an adjacent shop saying the shopkeeper would help us, which was really just an attempt to throw some business to his friend.  The shopkeeper was as much of a tech dinosaur as we are, so the restauranteur had to get his phone to make the appointment.  We felt obligated to tip the shopkeeper (we had already tipped the restauranteur).   The shopkeeper kept trying to sell us jewelry and rugs which we didn't want.  In local etiquette, we could not tip for the assistance, we had to buy something.  I asked for incense thinking it would be cheap.  It turned out to be 40 shekels ($13) for assistance in getting an appointment with post office.   Shakes head.   But I am very happy with my purchase.  When I get home, I will post on an site picture.



Great story, and what's even nicer is the souvenir, all that work, and I'm seeing Klimt-style qualities


----------



## baghabitz34

jblended said:


> Wow, visibility is way down!
> Hope you're having a wonderful time otherwise!
> 
> 
> It sounds like just what you were searching for, although I see what you mean about the slope making the bag a bit bulky at the bottom. How much would that bother you?
> Regarding the price, LC has regular sales so you should be able to get it for a much lower price later.  I've seen 30% off in stores before, and I think there's an outlet you can order from online (but am not certain about that).
> The people on the LC subforum here are extremely friendly and knowledgeable, so perhaps pop in there to get some intel if you're still unsure.


@jblended you beat me to it, lol. I was going to mention the sales too.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Correction, I meant full grain, not top grain.
> 
> I was shocked at how difficult it was the first couple of attempts.
> I punched the holes and thought it would be straightforward...errr, no.
> I had to work in sections, slowly, over several days to sew a small leather crossbody. It came out great, though.
> 
> I came across this brand recently and they hand-stitch all their leather bags. I don't own anything from them so can't speak to quality, but I love their ethos. They often use reclaimed leather, upcycled into gorgeous bags and charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CouperetCoudre - Etsy UK
> 
> 
> Shop Vegetable tanned leather bags and accessories. by CouperetCoudre located in Langport, England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tangentially (rant incoming), I've become disillusioned with a lot of Etsy shops, even some I bought bags from in the past. I thought a lot of handmade bag offerings were _actually_ handmade (even if machine stitched), so I often bought bags as gifts for friends, thinking I was doing a good thing all around. Recently, I discovered that many are drop-shipping their bags and selling them as handmade.
> They can still customize (the length of a strap, for instance) because there's someone locally who can make adjustments, but the bulk of their items are factory churned in China. It's fine if they make that clear and buyers then understand why the price is low, but they disingenuously position themselves amongst the true artisans running small businesses and actually making the items themselves. As a buyer, I'm becoming far more conscious of the market and more selective in whom I'll choose to support with my limited $$$.


I'm not sure it's fine even if they made it clear their items are made in a factory in China. Etsy items have to fit into one of three categories - handmade, vintage, or supplies for crafting. It is supposed to be stuff you made yourself, not something you bought from someone else that handmade it. I don't know what their policy is on items you design and have made for you.


----------



## DME

@Katinahat, it’s a gorgeous bag! What did you think when you saw it in person? There’s a Longchamp in Las Vegas and I actually stopped in to take some photos for you (see below), but nothing beats checking it out yourself.  It’s a very soft, squishy bag and I love that it comes in multiple sizes.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> So I know I’m replying to my own post but I’ve got an update. I discovered Longchamp now have a concession in one of our department stores so went to see if they had the Brioche. The salesperson was fabulous, went home get the bag in two sizes, talked me through it all, discussed pros and cons, demonstrated the ways to wear it, encouraged trying on, talked about the brand etc. It’s great when service is like that and someone enjoys their job.
> 
> It’s a lovely bag with super soft leather as @Jereni commented. The quilting looks great and the colour is definitely pinky @papertiger, the image is quite accurate. I like the pewter HW which works well with the pale pink. The small size (not mini) is perfect for me. It’s still roomy: soft but still quite structured with a wider bottom and poppers at the top to bring the sides in. The only thing I was slightly less sure about is the shape that creates as the front slopes a lot when the back sits flat when worn crossbody and it felt slightly bulky under the arm too. Nevertheless it’s stunning and probably my perfect nude/neutral. Some more pictures to show the shape and one taken in store which shows the PHW better but has lost the colour a bit.
> View attachment 5378280
> View attachment 5378281
> 
> 
> All in all I definitely like it a lot more than the taupe Lottie I returned. I’m just not sure if it will be on my birthday wishlist. It’s lovely and half the Gucci but still expensive.



Sorry I didn’t see this before posting! It sounds like you have some pros and cons to think through. I didn’t try on the bag, but I could see how the bottom would stick out more. Being a fellow pear, I’m not always a fan of bulk at my hips, but that may just be me. Keep us posted as you continue to ponder!


----------



## Cookiefiend

My cream (linen) bags:
Hermes Vespa, and Lederer 


My brown bags:
Tory Burch McGraw and LV Pallas


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Today I have tales from Jerusalem to share.   Our hotel is inside the Wall, about 200 feet from the Jaffa Gate to the Old City.  We really like the character and coziness.   Yesterday we took a tour of the Old City that had two guides: one Jewish and one Palestinian.   They shared the political views of each side which was very interesting.   Tromping around for 4.5 hours was bit much for us.  We flopped down at the nearest restaurant after the tour.  There are a gazillion small shops in that part of the Old City.   One that was just over DH's shoulder had these amazing quilts displayed on the outside wall.   I decided that one would be the major souvenir for this trip, but I was too pooped to shop without a nap.
> 
> Today we had a difficult time finding out way back to that street but finally found the shop.  I had a negotiating plan. When we were in Cairo in 2019, I accidentally learned how to negotiate.  We were in a coffee shop in the bazaar in the Muslim Disrict of Cairo.  There was a scarf shop 10 feet away.  As we drank coffee, I kept eyeing the cashmere shawls and the shop owner trying to sell me.   The first price he offered was $48 for one.  I really didn't see any I loved so I said no.  But I kept looking from my table in the coffee shop and the price kept dropping.  I kept looking, he kept offering, I kept saying no.  When he finally offered me 2 for $25 I just couldn't say no.  He was negotiating with himself.  I decided the trick is to make them want to sell you more than you appear to want to buy.
> 
> So for this quilt, I planned to let him hook me, slowly.  I knew exactly what I wanted before I walked in, but I let him show me the 3 sizes:   18" x 60" runners, 4' x 6',  6' x 9'.   (these are rough dimensions since I can't think in meters).  He asked what size I wanted and said I just wanted to find one I really liked and would make the size work.   He showed me lots of pieces in blue themes and in purple themes as I requested.  They went into the "maybe" pile or the "no" pile.  It was only after I had my piles, he would tell me what the prices were even though I asked much earlier.  2600 shekels for the big one ($800), 1600 shekels ($500) for the medium one, and 600 shekels  ($200) for the small one.  I entered the money and sizes in my phone.   Then DH appeared and said our food was ready.   I left but said I would return.   I had been hoping for $400 for the big one, but a 50% discount seemed a bit much to hope for.   I moved my target to $500.  After lunch I took DH back with me.  He pretended to be upset about the prices.   The guy kept promising to make me a good deal if I bought more than one.
> 
> In my original plan, I was going to keep dropping by but not pulling the trigger, assuming that the price would keep dropping.   I told the shop owner that it takes me a long time to make up my mind and I needed to think about it.  We were going to visit a tourist site outside the Old City and then I would come back.   He gave me the big press for NOW.  After Covid, who knows if there is a tomorrow.  This poor man opened his shop two weeks before the pandemic.  He was desperate for money as he was on the verge of closing his shop.   He went straight to the big discount:  40% off.  That made the price $503.   I took the price that I wanted, paid, and ran.
> 
> I don't know if any of his story was true.  I don't know if 40% off was the real price to begin with.   Our experience is we never know when we are being scammed until we discuss prices with people at the front desk of the hotels we stay in.   The taxi driver in Tel Aviv tried to overcharge us by 40% but we balked just because it seemed so high.   We ended up paying the upper end of the normal range.  If this vendor's story is true about opening his store at the beginning of the pandemic, I feel very badly for him.
> 
> This is the one I wanted and got.
> View attachment 5378293
> 
> 
> 
> These were some of the finalists.
> 
> View attachment 5378294
> View attachment 5378295
> View attachment 5378296
> 
> 
> Then the discussions started with DH about how to get it home since our suitcases are bulging.  DH wanted to ship it and we learned that a post office was practically across the street from our hotel.  We asked a restauranteur where the post office was since across the street can mean anything.  He told us you have to have an appointment that you make through Apple.   Seriously?  An appointment for the post office?  Nothing is ever easy in a foreign county.   He directed us to an adjacent shop saying the shopkeeper would help us, which was really just an attempt to throw some business to his friend.  The shopkeeper was as much of a tech dinosaur as we are, so the restauranteur had to get his phone to make the appointment.  We felt obligated to tip the shopkeeper (we had already tipped the restauranteur).   The shopkeeper kept trying to sell us jewelry and rugs which we didn't want.  In local etiquette, we could not tip for the assistance, we had to buy something.  I asked for incense thinking it would be cheap.  It turned out to be 40 shekels ($13) for assistance in getting an appointment with post office.   Shakes head.   But I am very happy with my purchase.  When I get home, I will post on an site picture.


That's beautiful! You did great! I am the worst negotiator in the world. The only trick I know is to keep walking away and let them come after you. A guy did that when we looked at his house that was for sale, but we weren't going to buy it at any price. It was in a flood plain.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> @Katinahat, it’s a gorgeous bag! What did you think when you saw it in person? There’s a Longchamp in Las Vegas and I actually stopped in to take some photos for you (see below), but nothing beats checking it out yourself.  It’s a very soft, squishy bag and I love that it comes in multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378421
> View attachment 5378422
> View attachment 5378423
> View attachment 5378424





DME said:


> Sorry I didn’t see this before posting! It sounds like you have some pros and cons to think through. I didn’t try on the bag, but I could see how the bottom would stick out more. Being a fellow pear, I’m not always a fan of bulk at my hips, but that may just be me. Keep us posted as you continue to ponder!


@DME! I am totally blown away by your photos! I can’t believe that in the middle of your incredible trip you were stopping to think about me. Thank you so much. I feel like I have a personal shopper in Vegas. Sometimes, after all I’ve been through in the last year, I feel a bit low but moments like this remind me that there is a lot of goodness and amazingly kind people in the world and you, my friend, along with all our other tPF friends, are one of them! 

I did get a look but your photos are better than mine and it’s great to have a second opinion from a friend when making significant choices. Yes, still thinking about that shape but I love the style and colour. Good point about the pear.

Thanks to @jblended and @baghabitz34 for the sales advice. That’s a good discount. My birthday is this month so I’ll probably need to decide soon. 

@Cordeliere, your story is so well told! Your trip sounds amazing and your quilt even more so. Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> @DME! I am totally blown away by your photos! I can’t believe that in the middle of your incredible trip you were stopping to think about me. Thank you so much. I feel like I have a personal shopper in Vegas. Sometimes, after all I’ve been through in the last year, I feel a bit low but moments like this remind me that there is a lot of goodness and amazingly kind people in the world and you, my friend, along with all our other tPF friends, are one of them!
> 
> I did get a look but your photos are better than mine and it’s great to have a second opinion from a friend when making significant choices. Yes, still thinking about that shape but I love the style and colour. Good point about the pear.
> 
> Thanks to @jblended and @baghabitz34 for the sales advice. That’s a good discount. My birthday is this month so I’ll probably need to decide soon.
> 
> @Cordeliere, your story is so well told! Your trip sounds amazing and your quilt even more so. Congratulations and thanks for sharing!


I'm not sure your pear shape would be a problem with that bag if you carry it slightly towards the front. That's where I usually wear my crossbodies anyway.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> @DME! I am totally blown away by your photos! I can’t believe that in the middle of your incredible trip you were stopping to think about me. Thank you so much. I feel like I have a personal shopper in Vegas. Sometimes, after all I’ve been through in the last year, I feel a bit low but moments like this remind me that there is a lot of goodness and amazingly kind people in the world and you, my friend, along with all our other tPF friends, are one of them!
> 
> I did get a look but your photos are better than mine and it’s great to have a second opinion from a friend when making significant choices. Yes, still thinking about that shape but I love the style and colour. Good point about the pear.
> 
> Thanks to @jblended and @baghabitz34 for the sales advice. That’s a good discount. My birthday is this month so I’ll probably need to decide soon.
> 
> @Cordeliere, your story is so well told! Your trip sounds amazing and your quilt even more so. Congratulations and thanks for sharing!



You’re quite welcome, @Katinahat! We have to help each other out where we can (and to be quite honest, I love shopping, so this just gave me a good excuse to go check out Longchamp).

I believe it was @JenJBS who suggested Las Vegas as a good place for you to visit when you come to the U.S. and I would second that. Great sites, great dining, amazing shopping.  I’ll also put in a plug for Washington, D.C., which is the area I live in. Lots of great museums and any that are part of the Smithsonian, to include the National Zoo, are free!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> So I know I’m replying to my own post but I’ve got an update. I discovered Longchamp now have a concession in one of our department stores so went to see if they had the Brioche. The salesperson was fabulous, went home get the bag in two sizes, talked me through it all, discussed pros and cons, demonstrated the ways to wear it, encouraged trying on, talked about the brand etc. It’s great when service is like that and someone enjoys their job.
> 
> It’s a lovely bag with super soft leather as @Jereni commented. The quilting looks great and the colour is definitely pinky @papertiger, the image is quite accurate. I like the pewter HW which works well with the pale pink. The small size (not mini) is perfect for me. It’s still roomy: soft but still quite structured with a wider bottom and poppers at the top to bring the sides in. The only thing I was slightly less sure about is the shape that creates as the front slopes a lot when the back sits flat when worn crossbody and it felt slightly bulky under the arm too. Nevertheless it’s stunning and probably my perfect nude/neutral. Some more pictures to show the shape and one taken in store which shows the PHW better but has lost the colour a bit.
> View attachment 5378280
> View attachment 5378281
> 
> 
> All in all I definitely like it a lot more than the taupe Lottie I returned. I’m just not sure if it will be on my birthday wishlist. It’s lovely and half the Gucci but still expensive.



It makes me really happy you got the opportunity to experience the bag in person and encountered an SA who went the extra mile for you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> @Katinahat, it’s a gorgeous bag! What did you think when you saw it in person? There’s a Longchamp in Las Vegas and I actually stopped in to take some photos for you (see below), but nothing beats checking it out yourself.  It’s a very soft, squishy bag and I love that it comes in multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378421
> View attachment 5378422
> View attachment 5378423
> View attachment 5378424



This was a very nice thing of you to do! I love the sense of community in this thread!


----------



## whateve

I have the same brown bags as last year.
These are my extremely vintage brown bags. I treasure these. Left to right:
1. Coach suede watermelon tote, made early 1970s. It was a popular style but nearly impossible to find in suede.
2. 1960s Coach Cashin Carry Sling tote. This was given to me by a tpf friend. It is very rare. Coach is releasing a new style reminiscent of it, which is funny because I always thought it was too weird to actually use.
3. Coach double pocket flap bag made in the early 1970s. Extremely rare style. If it wasn't so rare, I would carry it more. It's a great bag.






These are vintage bags. Left to right:
1. Coach ranch bag made in the early 90s. I love this bag; fantastic leather, great size, easy to carry.
2. Coach collegiate bag made in the 80s. Such a cute shape.
3. Dooney & Bourke AWL small satchel.
I got all three of these at bargain prices, total spent for all three $50.




My newer brown bags, all Coach. Left to right:
1. 2012 Legacy duffle in cognac
2. 2008 Bleecker woven pocket hobo in mahogany
3. 2007 Bleecker large flap in rust


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> That Aerodome briefcase is one of my favourties in your collection because of the closure and all the little nods to the RAF.



Thank you!  Same! They had an Aerodome ladies purse, but it was sold out long before I found LoA.    I keep looking for it on the resale market. I'd honestly pay a lot more than I really should for one.





Katinahat said:


> Stunning bags, I love that round Gucci!



Thank you! 





Cordeliere said:


> Today I have tales from Jerusalem to share.   Our hotel is inside the Wall, about 200 feet from the Jaffa Gate to the Old City.  We really like the character and coziness.   Yesterday we took a tour of the Old City that had two guides: one Jewish and one Palestinian.   They shared the political views of each side which was very interesting.   Tromping around for 4.5 hours was bit much for us.  We flopped down at the nearest restaurant after the tour.  There are a gazillion small shops in that part of the Old City.   One that was just over DH's shoulder had these amazing quilts displayed on the outside wall.   I decided that one would be the major souvenir for this trip, but I was too pooped to shop without a nap.
> 
> Today we had a difficult time finding out way back to that street but finally found the shop.  I had a negotiating plan. When we were in Cairo in 2019, I accidentally learned how to negotiate.  We were in a coffee shop in the bazaar in the Muslim Disrict of Cairo.  There was a scarf shop 10 feet away.  As we drank coffee, I kept eyeing the cashmere shawls and the shop owner trying to sell me.   The first price he offered was $48 for one.  I really didn't see any I loved so I said no.  But I kept looking from my table in the coffee shop and the price kept dropping.  I kept looking, he kept offering, I kept saying no.  When he finally offered me 2 for $25 I just couldn't say no.  He was negotiating with himself.  I decided the trick is to make them want to sell you more than you appear to want to buy.
> 
> So for this quilt, I planned to let him hook me, slowly.  I knew exactly what I wanted before I walked in, but I let him show me the 3 sizes:   18" x 60" runners, 4' x 6',  6' x 9'.   (these are rough dimensions since I can't think in meters).  He asked what size I wanted and said I just wanted to find one I really liked and would make the size work.   He showed me lots of pieces in blue themes and in purple themes as I requested.  They went into the "maybe" pile or the "no" pile.  It was only after I had my piles, he would tell me what the prices were even though I asked much earlier.  2600 shekels for the big one ($800), 1600 shekels ($500) for the medium one, and 600 shekels  ($200) for the small one.  I entered the money and sizes in my phone.   Then DH appeared and said our food was ready.   I left but said I would return.   I had been hoping for $400 for the big one, but a 50% discount seemed a bit much to hope for.   I moved my target to $500.  After lunch I took DH back with me.  He pretended to be upset about the prices.   The guy kept promising to make me a good deal if I bought more than one.
> 
> In my original plan, I was going to keep dropping by but not pulling the trigger, assuming that the price would keep dropping.   I told the shop owner that it takes me a long time to make up my mind and I needed to think about it.  We were going to visit a tourist site outside the Old City and then I would come back.   He gave me the big press for NOW.  After Covid, who knows if there is a tomorrow.  This poor man opened his shop two weeks before the pandemic.  He was desperate for money as he was on the verge of closing his shop.   He went straight to the big discount:  40% off.  That made the price $503.   I took the price that I wanted, paid, and ran.
> 
> I don't know if any of his story was true.  I don't know if 40% off was the real price to begin with.   Our experience is we never know when we are being scammed until we discuss prices with people at the front desk of the hotels we stay in.   The taxi driver in Tel Aviv tried to overcharge us by 40% but we balked just because it seemed so high.   We ended up paying the upper end of the normal range.  If this vendor's story is true about opening his store at the beginning of the pandemic, I feel very badly for him.
> 
> This is the one I wanted and got.
> View attachment 5378293
> 
> 
> 
> These were some of the finalists.
> 
> View attachment 5378294
> View attachment 5378295
> View attachment 5378296
> 
> 
> Then the discussions started with DH about how to get it home since our suitcases are bulging.  DH wanted to ship it and we learned that a post office was practically across the street from our hotel.  We asked a restauranteur where the post office was since across the street can mean anything.  He told us you have to have an appointment that you make through Apple.   Seriously?  An appointment for the post office?  Nothing is ever easy in a foreign county.   He directed us to an adjacent shop saying the shopkeeper would help us, which was really just an attempt to throw some business to his friend.  The shopkeeper was as much of a tech dinosaur as we are, so the restauranteur had to get his phone to make the appointment.  We felt obligated to tip the shopkeeper (we had already tipped the restauranteur).   The shopkeeper kept trying to sell us jewelry and rugs which we didn't want.  In local etiquette, we could not tip for the assistance, we had to buy something.  I asked for incense thinking it would be cheap.  It turned out to be 40 shekels ($13) for assistance in getting an appointment with post office.   Shakes head.   But I am very happy with my purchase.  When I get home, I will post on an site picture.



Great story! Brilliant job negotiating! The scarves are stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

Some good news to share. Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview! This first round is a zoom interview. My second zoom interview on Friday! I might have a real chance at the other job; or the job with the in person interview tomorrow. Another job I interviewed for I haven't heard back from, so assuming I didn't get the job.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Some good news to share. Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview! This first round is a zoom interview. My second zoom interview on Friday! I might have a real chance at the other job; or the job with the in person interview tomorrow. Another job I interviewed for I haven't heard back from, so assuming I didn't get the job.


Good luck! May you get the job you want the most!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Good luck! May you get the job you want the most!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Some good news to share. Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview! This first round is a zoom interview. My second zoom interview on Friday! I might have a real chance at the other job; or the job with the in person interview tomorrow. Another job I interviewed for I haven't heard back from, so assuming I didn't get the job.


Good luck!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> So I know I’m replying to my own post but I’ve got an update. I discovered Longchamp now have a concession in one of our department stores so went to see if they had the Brioche. The salesperson was fabulous, went home get the bag in two sizes, talked me through it all, discussed pros and cons, demonstrated the ways to wear it, encouraged trying on, talked about the brand etc. It’s great when service is like that and someone enjoys their job.
> 
> It’s a lovely bag with super soft leather as @Jereni commented. The quilting looks great and the colour is definitely pinky @papertiger, the image is quite accurate. I like the pewter HW which works well with the pale pink. The small size (not mini) is perfect for me. It’s still roomy: soft but still quite structured with a wider bottom and poppers at the top to bring the sides in. The only thing I was slightly less sure about is the shape that creates as the front slopes a lot when the back sits flat when worn crossbody and it felt slightly bulky under the arm too. Nevertheless it’s stunning and probably my perfect nude/neutral. Some more pictures to show the shape and one taken in store which shows the PHW better but has lost the colour a bit.
> View attachment 5378280
> View attachment 5378281
> 
> 
> All in all I definitely like it a lot more than the taupe Lottie I returned. I’m just not sure if it will be on my birthday wishlist. It’s lovely and half the Gucci but still expensive.



Glad you got to see it and got a lot of good info from the SA. It looks like such a cuddly, cozy bag. 



whateve said:


> I have the same brown bags as last year.
> These are my extremely vintage brown bags. I treasure these. Left to right:
> 1. Coach suede watermelon tote, made early 1970s. It was a popular style but nearly impossible to find in suede.
> 2. 1960s Coach Cashin Carry Sling tote. This was given to me by a tpf friend. It is very rare. Coach is releasing a new style reminiscent of it, which is funny because I always thought it was too weird to actually use.
> 3. Coach double pocket flap bag made in the early 1970s. Extremely rare style. If it wasn't so rare, I would carry it more. It's a great bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378662
> 
> 
> 
> These are vintage bags. Left to right:
> 1. Coach ranch bag made in the early 90s. I love this bag; fantastic leather, great size, easy to carry.
> 2. Coach collegiate bag made in the 80s. Such a cute shape.
> 3. Dooney & Bourke AWL small satchel.
> I got all three of these at bargain prices, total spent for all three $50.
> 
> View attachment 5378663
> 
> 
> My newer brown bags, all Coach. Left to right:
> 1. 2012 Legacy duffle in cognac
> 2. 2008 Bleecker woven pocket hobo in mahogany
> 3. 2007 Bleecker large flap in rust
> 
> View attachment 5378675



Gorgeous collection, those vintage bags are truly special. 



JenJBS said:


> Some good news to share. Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview! This first round is a zoom interview. My second zoom interview on Friday! I might have a real chance at the other job; or the job with the in person interview tomorrow. Another job I interviewed for I haven't heard back from, so assuming I didn't get the job.



Good luck!!!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Good luck!


Thank you!;  




Jereni said:


> Good luck!!!


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

DME said:


> Woefully behind and trying to catch up. I’ll post brown bags closer to the end of the week since we’re away for spring break (Las Vegas!). In the meantime, here are a couple of photos from our trip to date. One is the view from our room at Encore and the other was a crazy dust storm from yesterday. Just like with tornado warnings, the phones all went off with emergency notices. I was told these are common in the summer, but this was a first for me!
> 
> View attachment 5378208
> View attachment 5378209


Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Some good news to share. Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview! This first round is a zoom interview. My second zoom interview on Friday! I might have a real chance at the other job; or the job with the in person interview tomorrow. Another job I interviewed for I haven't heard back from, so assuming I didn't get the job.


Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> So I know I’m replying to my own post but I’ve got an update. I discovered Longchamp now have a concession in one of our department stores so went to see if they had the Brioche. The salesperson was fabulous, went home get the bag in two sizes, talked me through it all, discussed pros and cons, demonstrated the ways to wear it, encouraged trying on, talked about the brand etc. It’s great when service is like that and someone enjoys their job.
> 
> It’s a lovely bag with super soft leather as @Jereni commented. The quilting looks great and the colour is definitely pinky @papertiger, the image is quite accurate. I like the pewter HW which works well with the pale pink. The small size (not mini) is perfect for me. It’s still roomy: soft but still quite structured with a wider bottom and poppers at the top to bring the sides in. The only thing I was slightly less sure about is the shape that creates as the front slopes a lot when the back sits flat when worn crossbody and it felt slightly bulky under the arm too. Nevertheless it’s stunning and probably my perfect nude/neutral. Some more pictures to show the shape and one taken in store which shows the PHW better but has lost the colour a bit.
> View attachment 5378280
> View attachment 5378281
> 
> 
> All in all I definitely like it a lot more than the taupe Lottie I returned. I’m just not sure if it will be on my birthday wishlist. It’s lovely and half the Gucci but still expensive.


Great looking bag. I hope you’re enjoying a wonderful break.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I have the same brown bags as last year.
> These are my extremely vintage brown bags. I treasure these. Left to right:
> 1. Coach suede watermelon tote, made early 1970s. It was a popular style but nearly impossible to find in suede.
> 2. 1960s Coach Cashin Carry Sling tote. This was given to me by a tpf friend. It is very rare. Coach is releasing a new style reminiscent of it, which is funny because I always thought it was too weird to actually use.
> 3. Coach double pocket flap bag made in the early 1970s. Extremely rare style. If it wasn't so rare, I would carry it more. It's a great bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378662
> 
> 
> 
> These are vintage bags. Left to right:
> 1. Coach ranch bag made in the early 90s. I love this bag; fantastic leather, great size, easy to carry.
> 2. Coach collegiate bag made in the 80s. Such a cute shape.
> 3. Dooney & Bourke AWL small satchel.
> I got all three of these at bargain prices, total spent for all three $50.
> 
> View attachment 5378663
> 
> 
> My newer brown bags, all Coach. Left to right:
> 1. 2012 Legacy duffle in cognac
> 2. 2008 Bleecker woven pocket hobo in mahogany
> 3. 2007 Bleecker large flap in rust
> 
> View attachment 5378675


Love the collegiate bag!!!


----------



## More bags

Cordeliere said:


> Today I have tales from Jerusalem to share.   Our hotel is inside the Wall, about 200 feet from the Jaffa Gate to the Old City.  We really like the character and coziness.   Yesterday we took a tour of the Old City that had two guides: one Jewish and one Palestinian.   They shared the political views of each side which was very interesting.   Tromping around for 4.5 hours was bit much for us.  We flopped down at the nearest restaurant after the tour.  There are a gazillion small shops in that part of the Old City.   One that was just over DH's shoulder had these amazing quilts displayed on the outside wall.   I decided that one would be the major souvenir for this trip, but I was too pooped to shop without a nap.
> 
> Today we had a difficult time finding out way back to that street but finally found the shop.  I had a negotiating plan. When we were in Cairo in 2019, I accidentally learned how to negotiate.  We were in a coffee shop in the bazaar in the Muslim Disrict of Cairo.  There was a scarf shop 10 feet away.  As we drank coffee, I kept eyeing the cashmere shawls and the shop owner trying to sell me.   The first price he offered was $48 for one.  I really didn't see any I loved so I said no.  But I kept looking from my table in the coffee shop and the price kept dropping.  I kept looking, he kept offering, I kept saying no.  When he finally offered me 2 for $25 I just couldn't say no.  He was negotiating with himself.  I decided the trick is to make them want to sell you more than you appear to want to buy.
> 
> So for this quilt, I planned to let him hook me, slowly.  I knew exactly what I wanted before I walked in, but I let him show me the 3 sizes:   18" x 60" runners, 4' x 6',  6' x 9'.   (these are rough dimensions since I can't think in meters).  He asked what size I wanted and said I just wanted to find one I really liked and would make the size work.   He showed me lots of pieces in blue themes and in purple themes as I requested.  They went into the "maybe" pile or the "no" pile.  It was only after I had my piles, he would tell me what the prices were even though I asked much earlier.  2600 shekels for the big one ($800), 1600 shekels ($500) for the medium one, and 600 shekels  ($200) for the small one.  I entered the money and sizes in my phone.   Then DH appeared and said our food was ready.   I left but said I would return.   I had been hoping for $400 for the big one, but a 50% discount seemed a bit much to hope for.   I moved my target to $500.  After lunch I took DH back with me.  He pretended to be upset about the prices.   The guy kept promising to make me a good deal if I bought more than one.
> 
> In my original plan, I was going to keep dropping by but not pulling the trigger, assuming that the price would keep dropping.   I told the shop owner that it takes me a long time to make up my mind and I needed to think about it.  We were going to visit a tourist site outside the Old City and then I would come back.   He gave me the big press for NOW.  After Covid, who knows if there is a tomorrow.  This poor man opened his shop two weeks before the pandemic.  He was desperate for money as he was on the verge of closing his shop.   He went straight to the big discount:  40% off.  That made the price $503.   I took the price that I wanted, paid, and ran.
> 
> I don't know if any of his story was true.  I don't know if 40% off was the real price to begin with.   Our experience is we never know when we are being scammed until we discuss prices with people at the front desk of the hotels we stay in.   The taxi driver in Tel Aviv tried to overcharge us by 40% but we balked just because it seemed so high.   We ended up paying the upper end of the normal range.  If this vendor's story is true about opening his store at the beginning of the pandemic, I feel very badly for him.
> 
> This is the one I wanted and got.
> View attachment 5378293
> 
> 
> 
> These were some of the finalists.
> 
> View attachment 5378294
> View attachment 5378295
> View attachment 5378296
> 
> 
> Then the discussions started with DH about how to get it home since our suitcases are bulging.  DH wanted to ship it and we learned that a post office was practically across the street from our hotel.  We asked a restauranteur where the post office was since across the street can mean anything.  He told us you have to have an appointment that you make through Apple.   Seriously?  An appointment for the post office?  Nothing is ever easy in a foreign county.   He directed us to an adjacent shop saying the shopkeeper would help us, which was really just an attempt to throw some business to his friend.  The shopkeeper was as much of a tech dinosaur as we are, so the restauranteur had to get his phone to make the appointment.  We felt obligated to tip the shopkeeper (we had already tipped the restauranteur).   The shopkeeper kept trying to sell us jewelry and rugs which we didn't want.  In local etiquette, we could not tip for the assistance, we had to buy something.  I asked for incense thinking it would be cheap.  It turned out to be 40 shekels ($13) for assistance in getting an appointment with post office.   Shakes head.   But I am very happy with my purchase.  When I get home, I will post on an site picture.


What an awesome story - amazing quilt, so pretty. You’re a talented negotiator!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Good luck!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> My cream (linen) bags:
> Hermes Vespa, and Lederer
> View attachment 5378462
> 
> My brown bags:
> Tory Burch McGraw and LV Pallas
> View attachment 5378463


Lovely brown and cream bags Cookie!


----------



## JenJBS

DME said:


> Woefully behind and trying to catch up. I’ll post brown bags closer to the end of the week since we’re away for spring break (Las Vegas!). In the meantime, here are a couple of photos from our trip to date. One is the view from our room at Encore and the other was a crazy dust storm from yesterday. Just like with tornado warnings, the phones all went off with emergency notices. I was told these are common in the summer, but this was a first for me!
> 
> View attachment 5378208
> View attachment 5378209



Enjoy your trip!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I have the same brown bags as last year.
> These are my extremely vintage brown bags. I treasure these. Left to right:
> 1. Coach suede watermelon tote, made early 1970s. It was a popular style but nearly impossible to find in suede.
> 2. 1960s Coach Cashin Carry Sling tote. This was given to me by a tpf friend. It is very rare. Coach is releasing a new style reminiscent of it, which is funny because I always thought it was too weird to actually use.
> 3. Coach double pocket flap bag made in the early 1970s. Extremely rare style. If it wasn't so rare, I would carry it more. It's a great bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378662
> 
> 
> 
> These are vintage bags. Left to right:
> 1. Coach ranch bag made in the early 90s. I love this bag; fantastic leather, great size, easy to carry.
> 2. Coach collegiate bag made in the 80s. Such a cute shape.
> 3. Dooney & Bourke AWL small satchel.
> I got all three of these at bargain prices, total spent for all three $50.
> 
> View attachment 5378663
> 
> 
> My newer brown bags, all Coach. Left to right:
> 1. 2012 Legacy duffle in cognac
> 2. 2008 Bleecker woven pocket hobo in mahogany
> 3. 2007 Bleecker large flap in rust
> 
> View attachment 5378675


Spectacular brown collection whateve. I like how you grouped them by relative age. Do you have a favourite or most frequently carried brown bag? I especially like your Legacy Duffle.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Some good news to share. Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview! This first round is a zoom interview. My second zoom interview on Friday! I might have a real chance at the other job; or the job with the in person interview tomorrow. Another job I interviewed for I haven't heard back from, so assuming I didn't get the job.


Many congratulations on all of your job interviews. Best wishes for Friday. I think your AoL briefcase is a treasure.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> My cream (linen) bags:
> Hermes Vespa, and Lederer
> View attachment 5378462
> 
> My brown bags:
> Tory Burch McGraw and LV Pallas
> View attachment 5378463


Your linen bags are gorgeous!  Was your Vespa that perfect when you got her or you a cleaning wizard?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> My cream (linen) bags:
> Hermes Vespa, and Lederer
> View attachment 5378462
> 
> My brown bags:
> Tory Burch McGraw and LV Pallas
> View attachment 5378463


I love that Vespa!


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I have the same brown bags as last year.
> These are my extremely vintage brown bags. I treasure these. Left to right:
> 1. Coach suede watermelon tote, made early 1970s. It was a popular style but nearly impossible to find in suede.
> 2. 1960s Coach Cashin Carry Sling tote. This was given to me by a tpf friend. It is very rare. Coach is releasing a new style reminiscent of it, which is funny because I always thought it was too weird to actually use.
> 3. Coach double pocket flap bag made in the early 1970s. Extremely rare style. If it wasn't so rare, I would carry it more. It's a great bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378662
> 
> 
> 
> These are vintage bags. Left to right:
> 1. Coach ranch bag made in the early 90s. I love this bag; fantastic leather, great size, easy to carry.
> 2. Coach collegiate bag made in the 80s. Such a cute shape.
> 3. Dooney & Bourke AWL small satchel.
> I got all three of these at bargain prices, total spent for all three $50.
> 
> View attachment 5378663
> 
> 
> My newer brown bags, all Coach. Left to right:
> 1. 2012 Legacy duffle in cognac
> 2. 2008 Bleecker woven pocket hobo in mahogany
> 3. 2007 Bleecker large flap in rust
> 
> View attachment 5378675


Aren't vintage bags amazing?  Great collection.


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> Some good news to share. Friday I get an interview with Goldman Sachs! They only hire about 4% of applicants, so pretty much no chance of getting hired, but stupidly happy to even have been selected for an interview! This first round is a zoom interview. My second zoom interview on Friday! I might have a real chance at the other job; or the job with the in person interview tomorrow. Another job I interviewed for I haven't heard back from, so assuming I didn't get the job.



Thrilled for you.   You will probably get offered all of the jobs.  At my local doctor's office, there is a sign that says "the whole world is short staffed, so be nice to the people who show up."   Getting employees is currently every company's biggest problem now.   You are a hot commodity.  

How do you feel about zoom interviews?  With zoom I always worry about how I look.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Many congratulations on all of your job interviews. Best wishes for Friday. I think your AoL briefcase is a treasure.


Thank you!   




Cordeliere said:


> Thrilled for you.   You will probably get offered all of the jobs.  At my local doctor's office, there is a sign that says "the whole world is short staffed, so be nice to the people who show up."   Getting employees is currently every company's biggest problem now.   You are a hot commodity.
> 
> How do you feel about zoom interviews?  With zoom I always worry about how I look.


Thank you!   Not a fan of zoom interviews; since you don't get to actually be in the office and see the people (if they are smiling / stressed / friendly / arrogant / etc), or feel the overall vibe/impression of the office.


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Spectacular brown collection whateve. I like how you grouped them by relative age. Do you have a favourite or most frequently carried brown bag? I especially like your Legacy Duffle.


Thanks. I hope you saw my response before it was deleted.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Thanks. I hope you saw my response before it was deleted.


There seems to be a few pages missing or is that just me posting on the wrong thread again!?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> There seems to be a few pages missing or is that just me posting on the wrong thread again!?


There's been some sort of system glitch overnight and the past 24 hours of posts have gone missing across all tpf. I'm sure admin are looking into it as quite  a few of us got confused and posted enquiring about it.


----------



## Katinahat

Thanks @jblended. I see the announcement now. That’s a pity but can’t be helped. I replied to quite a few of you late yesterday evening after seeing your lovely bags etc. 

To start off again I need some advice please. Could you tell me whether to go navy or pink shoes with my outfit for the wedding my family is attending on Saturday. I’m carrying my new navy quilted Aspinal Lottie that DH got me at Christmas. The dress is navy too. The pink of these shoes is brighter than the dress or jacket so I’m leaning towards navy even though I love my pink shoes.




Thanks for any advice.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @jblended. I see the announcement now. That’s a pity but can’t be helped. I replied to quite a few of you late yesterday evening after seeing your lovely bags etc.
> 
> To start off again I need some advice please. Could you tell me whether to go navy or pink shoes with my outfit for the wedding my family is attending on Saturday. I’m carrying my new navy quilted Aspinal Lottie that DH got me at Christmas. The dress is navy too. The pink of these shoes is brighter than the dress or jacket so I’m leaning towards navy even though I love my pink shoes.
> 
> View attachment 5378986
> View attachment 5378987
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Navy shoes look nice, but business-y with that outfit. The pink looks more festive, especially if you take the jacket off. Brings out the pattern.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @jblended. I see the announcement now. That’s a pity but can’t be helped. I replied to quite a few of you late yesterday evening after seeing your lovely bags etc.
> 
> To start off again I need some advice please. Could you tell me whether to go navy or pink shoes with my outfit for the wedding my family is attending on Saturday. I’m carrying my new navy quilted Aspinal Lottie that DH got me at Christmas. The dress is navy too. The pink of these shoes is brighter than the dress or jacket so I’m leaning towards navy even though I love my pink shoes.
> 
> View attachment 5378986
> View attachment 5378987
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



Both shoes are quite pretty with the dress and jacket, but I agree with @BowieFan1971 that the navy shoes have a more business-like look to them. The pink are more fun! How formal is the wedding? Is this the one where your DD’s are wearing white Converse with their dresses? Oh, and the bag looks great with the outfit and both pairs of shoes!


----------



## DME

Since there’s always such great discussion here when it comes to packing and which bags from our collections we should take on a given trip, thought I would post my choices for my current trip: My Hermès Birkin 30 in Etain Togo PHW and my Chanel Mini Flap Bag Gold M XS 22C LGHW. I’m also using my Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene, but I forgot to include it in the picture. I really don’t know why the Birkin always looks so dark in photos; it’s really not that dark iRL.

@Jereni, I think it was you who asked about how I use the Chanel when I posted it for pink week, but I hadn’t used it yet, so I could only speculate. I can report wearing it with white skinny jeans and a light gray T-shirt and several casual dresses (both printed and solid).


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> Could you tell me whether to go navy or pink shoes with my outfit for the wedding my family is attending on Saturday.


Another one choosing the pink because it brightens the whole look.
Is it an indoor or outdoor ceremony? If you're going to be outdoors/walking in grass, then I'd choose navy because grass stains are a nightmare on light colours. Otherwise the pink has my vote. 
Also, love that Lottie. 



DME said:


> I can report wearing it with white skinny jeans and a light gray T-shirt and several casual dresses (both printed and solid).


Such a great colour story for spring/summer. 
Gorgeous bags.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Navy shoes look nice, but business-y with that outfit. The pink looks more festive, especially if you take the jacket off. Brings out the pattern.


Plus +1 - love the pink!


DME said:


> Since there’s always such great discussion here when it comes to packing and which bags from our collections we should take on a given trip, thought I would post my choices for my current trip: My Hermès Birkin 30 in Etain Togo PHW and my Chanel Mini Flap Bag Gold M XS 22C LGHW. I’m also using my Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene, but I forgot to include it in the picture. I really don’t know why the Birkin always looks so dark in photos; it’s really not that dark iRL.
> 
> @Jereni, I think it was you who asked about how I use the Chanel when I posted it for pink week, but I hadn’t used it yet, so I could only speculate. I can report wearing it with white skinny jeans and a light gray T-shirt and several casual dresses (both printed and solid).
> 
> View attachment 5379023


Lovely choices!


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> though I love my pink shoes


Pink! It’s a wedding! Have fun!

are they suede? DH sprayed his beige suede sneakers with nano spray
And a waiter inadvertently dropped ketchup which splashed up on us.
we used some water and the inch long stain is gone

of course, test a small corner of The shoe before spraying



			Amazon.com


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @jblended. I see the announcement now. That’s a pity but can’t be helped. I replied to quite a few of you late yesterday evening after seeing your lovely bags etc.
> 
> To start off again I need some advice please. Could you tell me whether to go navy or pink shoes with my outfit for the wedding my family is attending on Saturday. I’m carrying my new navy quilted Aspinal Lottie that DH got me at Christmas. The dress is navy too. The pink of these shoes is brighter than the dress or jacket so I’m leaning towards navy even though I love my pink shoes.
> 
> View attachment 5378986
> View attachment 5378987
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



Team navy here. (I still have the rule to match shoes, bag, gloves and hat in my vintage infested head and assume the wedding will be a formal event.) 

Your outfit looks super pretty!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @jblended. I see the announcement now. That’s a pity but can’t be helped. I replied to quite a few of you late yesterday evening after seeing your lovely bags etc.
> 
> To start off again I need some advice please. Could you tell me whether to go navy or pink shoes with my outfit for the wedding my family is attending on Saturday. I’m carrying my new navy quilted Aspinal Lottie that DH got me at Christmas. The dress is navy too. The pink of these shoes is brighter than the dress or jacket so I’m leaning towards navy even though I love my pink shoes.
> 
> View attachment 5378986
> View attachment 5378987
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Honestly, you can't go wrong with either of them.  However, I liked the navy just a little bit more than the pink.  
Hope you have a great time!


DME said:


> Since there’s always such great discussion here when it comes to packing and which bags from our collections we should take on a given trip, thought I would post my choices for my current trip: My Hermès Birkin 30 in Etain Togo PHW and my Chanel Mini Flap Bag Gold M XS 22C LGHW. I’m also using my Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene, but I forgot to include it in the picture. I really don’t know why the Birkin always looks so dark in photos; it’s really not that dark iRL.
> 
> @Jereni, I think it was you who asked about how I use the Chanel when I posted it for pink week, but I hadn’t used it yet, so I could only speculate. I can report wearing it with white skinny jeans and a light gray T-shirt and several casual dresses (both printed and solid).
> 
> View attachment 5379023


Such a pretty picture!  Love how the leather glows on the mini bag!


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @jblended. I see the announcement now. That’s a pity but can’t be helped. I replied to quite a few of you late yesterday evening after seeing your lovely bags etc.
> 
> To start off again I need some advice please. Could you tell me whether to go navy or pink shoes with my outfit for the wedding my family is attending on Saturday. I’m carrying my new navy quilted Aspinal Lottie that DH got me at Christmas. The dress is navy too. The pink of these shoes is brighter than the dress or jacket so I’m leaning towards navy even though I love my pink shoes.
> 
> View attachment 5378986
> View attachment 5378987
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



Navy is classic and mature. It's a safe look that will work 100%.
But I think pink really make the whole outfit look more alive and dynamic.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Brown bag week:  Starting off with my Jumbo in dark chocolate brown. 


I have been debating letting this bag go from my collection, but am on the fence.  Absolutely love the dark chocolate brown color!  However, I prefer lambskin to caviar, and have been debating letting this go and getting a lambskin jumbo.  I may not be able to get this color though, since it's rare.  Most likely would get black lambskin.  
Would love to hear your thoughts and input.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Next up, my Ferragamo Boxyz and Joanne flap bag.  Not sure why this picture ended up so big?
Have no idea how to make it smaller!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in natural (one of my first bags when I started collecting bags; love this color), and my tote.  I never use the tote, but it's there just in case I need to carry more stuff at some point.  Also own an Alto, but don't have it handy for a pic.


----------



## lill_canele

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Brown bag week:  Starting off with my Jumbo in dark chocolate brown.
> View attachment 5379374
> 
> I have been debating letting this bag go from my collection, but am on the fence.  Absolutely love the dark chocolate brown color!  However, I prefer lambskin to caviar, and have been debating letting this go and getting a lambskin jumbo.  I may not be able to get this color though, since it's rare.  Most likely would get black lambskin.
> Would love to hear your thoughts and input.



Generally if you're still undecided, I'd say wait. Even if you know what you prefer now, you need to be 100% sure in your mind and in your heart that you are ready to let go. (so you have no 2nd thoughts or regrets) Once you have no more doubts, then go for it!   

A couple questions:
Are you doing a sort of one-in, one-out for the black lambskin? 
Are you set on getting the black lambskin regardless if you decide to let the dark chocolate one go or not?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

And rounding it off with my Delvaux Tempete.  


Love this bag -- it's so comfy and easy to carry!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

lill_canele said:


> Generally if you're still undecided, I'd say wait. Even if you know what you prefer now, you need to be 100% sure in your mind and in your heart that you are ready to let go. (so you have no 2nd thoughts or regrets) Once you have no more doubts, then go for it!
> 
> A couple questions:
> Are you doing a sort of one-in, one-out for the black lambskin?
> Are you set on getting the black lambskin regardless if you decide to let the dark chocolate one go or not?


I don't think I am set on the black lambskin.  At this point, I am considering the black lambskin jumbo, possibly with the so black hardware.  Or maybe a reissue -- it's funny, but a year ago, the reissue was not on my radar at all, but I must admit it has started to grow on me.  I do love the reissue chain!  Not doing a strict one-in, one-out specifically for the lambskin bag, but I do want to keep my collection tight and streamlined, so if I decide to keep the brown, I would most likely not get the black.  I probably need to think this through a bit more, since I've just started to consider letting it go.  Thanks for the input, and I agree with you that it's important to not have any doubts or regrets.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Brown bags


Dior Serpeant, 2009









Dior St.Germaine, 2006





Dior My Dior Large Pockets, 2006


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Some of my brown vintage pieces...


----------



## afroken

Catching up on the thread here! I’m LOVING everyone’s brown bags   One of those colours that seem to be so versatile and works for all occasions 

@Cordeliere what a beautiful quilt, and I’m loving the runner-ups too. Congratulations on scoring such a wonderful souvenir. Hope you’re having lots of fun on your trip!

@JenJBS good luck on the interview!! Love the quote from cordeliere. Great employees are hot commodities everywhere, and from your posts on the threads I could tell that you’re a considerate and thoughtful person. Any employer would want an employee like that.

I must be one of the few people that prefer Zoom interviews more. I feel more relaxed in my own home rather than a cold, dark boardroom.

@jblended you’re so talented - I love the purse! So quirky, I love unique purses like that. Out of curiosity, do you have any Etsy sellers to recommend that have good crazy horse leather bags? I’ve favourited the Couperet Coudre Etsy shop you recommended, I like the patchwork bags. A little pricey (I’m sure it’s worth every cent!) but hoping for my luck that they could have a sale sometime   Money tree is a bit bare at the moment


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Thanks. I hope you saw my response before it was deleted.


Hi whateve- yes, I saw your response. 
The shade of your brown (chestnut?) is lovely and the leather looks amazing. I do recall some of the glorious shades this bag came in and I think you have some in your collection, too.


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> @afroken So excited by your Frrry bags!
> Gorgeous, happy, quirky! If you know me, you'll know that's right up my street! Wear them both in good health!
> Oh, and if I may ask a small favour; would you post an update on your blue owl bag once you've used it for a bit? I have given away several bags over the years due to those snap button closures. As the leather softens, the buttons become impossible to snap shut. I'd like to know if that's the case with this one or if the type of leather he uses is thick enough that the snap closure continues to work seamlessly.
> Hope you don't mind. I'm loving his style! I can't afford a new bag presently but, it will be one of his as soon as I can make it happen!


I’ve used my blue frrry owl bag this week so I hope I can provide you some answers   I worked at the office two days, and wore the bag crossbody these two days. The other two days when I worked at home, I wore the bag as a shoulder bag when running some errands. Pros and cons below.

*Pros:*

Extremely easy to access interior
Snap button closure very easy to use, very tight but still seamless to open (and close)
Thick leather (2-3mm)
Wonderful slouch when worn crossbody or handheld, but still keeps its shape
Crossbody strap is comfortable
Can stand on its own and doesn’t puddle
Very light (500g when empty)

*Cons*

When worn as a shoulder bag, the shape looks like a rectangle box and doesn’t slouch as nicely as crossbody
No zip pocket inside (there are 2 flat pockets, 1 is too small to hold anything other than a card)
No dust bag (I feel this should be a standard add-on for expensive handbags)

In conclusion, I like and enjoy this bag very much. I might get a pink one at some point. I’ve walked long distances with her and not once do I feel like my shoulder is hurting, and I’m sensitive to weight. The leather is very thick, chewy, robust and soft. Button closure is very easy to use and because the leather is very thick, I don’t think the snap button would stretch the leather. Attaching some photos of the snap button close-up.

Let me know if you have any questions or require more photos! I’m taking her to meet a friend for Mexican food tomorrow (5th straight day of wearing her ).


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Navy shoes look nice, but business-y with that outfit. The pink looks more festive, especially if you take the jacket off. Brings out the pattern.


Another +1


DME said:


> Since there’s always such great discussion here when it comes to packing and which bags from our collections we should take on a given trip, thought I would post my choices for my current trip: My Hermès Birkin 30 in Etain Togo PHW and my Chanel Mini Flap Bag Gold M XS 22C LGHW. I’m also using my Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene, but I forgot to include it in the picture. I really don’t know why the Birkin always looks so dark in photos; it’s really not that dark iRL.
> 
> @Jereni, I think it was you who asked about how I use the Chanel when I posted it for pink week, but I hadn’t used it yet, so I could only speculate. I can report wearing it with white skinny jeans and a light gray T-shirt and several casual dresses (both printed and solid).
> 
> View attachment 5379023


Both are so pretty!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> And rounding it off with my Delvaux Tempete.
> View attachment 5379407
> 
> Love this bag -- it's so comfy and easy to carry!


Great brown collection, your Delvaux Tempete is my favourite!


----------



## More bags

afroken said:


> I’ve used my blue frrry owl bag this week so I hope I can provide you some answers   I worked at the office two days, and wore the bag crossbody these two days. The other two days when I worked at home, I wore the bag as a shoulder bag when running some errands. Pros and cons below.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> Extremely easy to access interior
> Snap button closure very easy to use, very tight but still seamless to open (and close)
> Thick leather (2-3mm)
> Wonderful slouch when worn crossbody or handheld, but still keeps its shape
> Crossbody strap is comfortable
> Can stand on its own and doesn’t puddle
> Very light (500g when empty)
> 
> *Cons*
> 
> When worn as a shoulder bag, the shape looks like a rectangle box and doesn’t slouch as nicely as crossbody
> No zip pocket inside (there are 2 flat pockets, 1 is too small to hold anything other than a card)
> No dust bag (I feel this should be a standard add-on for expensive handbags)
> 
> In conclusion, I like and enjoy this bag very much. I might get a pink one at some point. I’ve walked long distances with her and not once do I feel like my shoulder is hurting, and I’m sensitive to weight. The leather is very thick, chewy, robust and soft. Button closure is very easy to use and because the leather is very thick, I don’t think the snap button would stretch the leather. Attaching some photos of the snap button close-up.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions or require more photos! I’m taking her to meet a friend for Mexican food tomorrow (5th straight day of wearing her ).
> 
> View attachment 5379686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379687


Great review and amazing colour. Perfect bag for spring and any season.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @jblended. I see the announcement now. That’s a pity but can’t be helped. I replied to quite a few of you late yesterday evening after seeing your lovely bags etc.
> 
> To start off again I need some advice please. Could you tell me whether to go navy or pink shoes with my outfit for the wedding my family is attending on Saturday. I’m carrying my new navy quilted Aspinal Lottie that DH got me at Christmas. The dress is navy too. The pink of these shoes is brighter than the dress or jacket so I’m leaning towards navy even though I love my pink shoes.
> 
> View attachment 5378986
> View attachment 5378987
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



Either are fine, I prefer the navy


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Brown bag week:  Starting off with my Jumbo in dark chocolate brown.
> View attachment 5379374
> 
> I have been debating letting this bag go from my collection, but am on the fence.  Absolutely love the dark chocolate brown color!  However, I prefer lambskin to caviar, and have been debating letting this go and getting a lambskin jumbo.  I may not be able to get this color though, since it's rare.  Most likely would get black lambskin.
> Would love to hear your thoughts and input.



OMG, I say don't let it go. It's so, so hard to get any brown flap at Chanel, and this looks so beautiful with the pink. 

I also prefer lamb, in fact although I have lamb and calf Chanels, I don't own any caviar. But this I would 100% keeeeeep.


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> And rounding it off with my Delvaux Tempete.
> View attachment 5379407
> 
> Love this bag -- it's so comfy and easy to carry!



My tongue is hanging out  .

I was going to get a Tempete a few years ago but decided I didn't need it (I didn't/don't). For me, I prefer this over the Brilliant as the classic Delvaux.


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> I’ve used my blue frrry owl bag this week so I hope I can provide you some answers   I worked at the office two days, and wore the bag crossbody these two days. The other two days when I worked at home, I wore the bag as a shoulder bag when running some errands. Pros and cons below.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> Extremely easy to access interior
> Snap button closure very easy to use, very tight but still seamless to open (and close)
> Thick leather (2-3mm)
> Wonderful slouch when worn crossbody or handheld, but still keeps its shape
> Crossbody strap is comfortable
> Can stand on its own and doesn’t puddle
> Very light (500g when empty)
> 
> *Cons*
> 
> When worn as a shoulder bag, the shape looks like a rectangle box and doesn’t slouch as nicely as crossbody
> No zip pocket inside (there are 2 flat pockets, 1 is too small to hold anything other than a card)
> No dust bag (I feel this should be a standard add-on for expensive handbags)
> 
> In conclusion, I like and enjoy this bag very much. I might get a pink one at some point. I’ve walked long distances with her and not once do I feel like my shoulder is hurting, and I’m sensitive to weight. The leather is very thick, chewy, robust and soft. Button closure is very easy to use and because the leather is very thick, I don’t think the snap button would stretch the leather. Attaching some photos of the snap button close-up.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions or require more photos! I’m taking her to meet a friend for Mexican food tomorrow (5th straight day of wearing her ).
> 
> View attachment 5379686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379687


Who makes this?


----------



## jblended

afroken said:


> @jblended you’re so talented - I love the purse! So quirky, I love unique purses like that. Out of curiosity, do you have any Etsy sellers to recommend that have good crazy horse leather bags? I’ve favourited the Couperet Coudre Etsy shop you recommended, I like the patchwork bags. A little pricey (I’m sure it’s worth every cent!) but hoping for my luck that they could have a sale sometime  Money tree is a bit bare at the moment


Thank you! My mum has worn it daily so my mission is accomplished!
As for recommendations...just like Couper et Coudre, I have *not* purchased from these (Ukraine-based) shops, but they have great reviews. Not sure if they're going to be selling now due to the war, but am linking a couple for future reference. Bags made from this leather tend to be very basic/minimalist in design and always cheap.








						BoomLeatherGoods - Etsy
					

Shop Only Genuine Leather Products by BoomLeatherGoods located in Kyiv, Ukraine. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking.




					www.etsy.com
				











						YoungBAGsUA - Etsy
					

Shop Workshop of leather goods from Ukraine by YoungBAGsUA located in Dnipropetrovsk Oblast, Ukraine. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!




					www.etsy.com
				




If you search for Crazy horse bags and look for shops located in Ukraine, you'll find a lot of them. I only lived there briefly but men and women carried bags made of this leather.
For US companies, Portland Leather Goods and Go Forth Goods both offer it. HTH 
ETA: In case you haven't handled this type of leather before, I want to mention that it is very prone to scratching due to the finish. It's considered part of the character and most surface scratches can be buffed out by rubbing your finger over them. Deeper scratches will form a patina over time and blend into the leather. There's also a great deal of variation in the colour as you handle the bags, so some bits will go light when there's pressure on them (from a bend, for example) and other bits will get darker.
Just so that you know what to expect if you buy a piece made from this type of leather, as many people get upset with the scratches because they're used to pebbled leather.
@dcooney4 is a big fan and owns multiple bags made from crazy horse. 



afroken said:


> I’ve used my blue frrry owl bag this week so I hope I can provide you some answers


Thank you soooo much! I adore it! I'm so glad you're loving carrying it. That blue makes my heart sing. 
The snap button closures on my bags became so hard to close with use. The leather softened and slouched, so even if you lined up the 2 ends of the snaps, you had to support the leather (with your other hand or against your body) to get it to close. Drove me batty! I'm glad to see that's not the case in this design.

I posted on that thread that I made 2 of the popcorn bag myself (his cube design) and they were amazing bags. I gave them to the nurses who cared for me, but I kind of wish I'd kept one for myself (is that greedy? lol) because that quirky shape is very "me". I may order that one from him when I can afford to spoil myself a bit.

Thanks again for the detailed review! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Who makes this?


Frrry. There's a thread on him in this subforum. Seems a great seller.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Navy shoes look nice, but business-y with that outfit. The pink looks more festive, especially if you take the jacket off. Brings out the pattern.


Thanks! 


DME said:


> Both shoes are quite pretty with the dress and jacket, but I agree with @BowieFan1971 that the navy shoes have a more business-like look to them. The pink are more fun! How formal is the wedding? Is this the one where your DD’s are wearing white Converse with their dresses? Oh, and the bag looks great with the outfit and both pairs of shoes!


Yes, that’s the one. Thanks! 


jblended said:


> Another one choosing the pink because it brightens the whole look.
> Is it an indoor or outdoor ceremony? If you're going to be outdoors/walking in grass, then I'd choose navy because grass stains are a nightmare on light colours. Otherwise the pink has my vote.
> Also, love that Lottie.
> 
> 
> Such a great colour story for spring/summer.
> Gorgeous bags.


That’s a good point! I’m not sure if we will be outside. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Plus +1 - love the pink!
> 
> Lovely choices!


Thanks! 


880 said:


> Pink! It’s a wedding! Have fun!
> 
> are they suede? DH sprayed his beige suede sneakers with nano spray
> And a waiter inadvertently dropped ketchup which splashed up on us.
> we used some water and the inch long stain is gone
> 
> of course, test a small corner of The shoe before spraying
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


Tgsbks for this tip! Yes, they are suede. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Team navy here. (I still have the rule to match shoes, bag, gloves and hat in my vintage infested head and assume the wedding will be a formal event.)
> 
> Your outfit looks super pretty!


I quite often stick to those rules too! Thanks, I love this floaty dress too. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Honestly, you can't go wrong with either of them.  However, I liked the navy just a little bit more than the pink.
> Hope you have a great time!


Thanks! I’m really looking forward to it 


lill_canele said:


> Navy is classic and mature. It's a safe look that will work 100%.
> But I think pink really make the whole outfit look more alive and dynamic.


Thanks, that s good point. 


papertiger said:


> Either are fine, I prefer the navy


Thank you for your opinion. 

Im going to take both pairs and see what the weather is going on the day.


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> Since there’s always such great discussion here when it comes to packing and which bags from our collections we should take on a given trip, thought I would post my choices for my current trip: My Hermès Birkin 30 in Etain Togo PHW and my Chanel Mini Flap Bag Gold M XS 22C LGHW. I’m also using my Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene, but I forgot to include it in the picture. I really don’t know why the Birkin always looks so dark in photos; it’s really not that dark iRL.
> 
> @Jereni, I think it was you who asked about how I use the Chanel when I posted it for pink week, but I hadn’t used it yet, so I could only speculate. I can report wearing it with white skinny jeans and a light gray T-shirt and several casual dresses (both printed and solid).
> 
> View attachment 5379023


What stunning bags! The Hermes is so sophisticated and I love the accessories. And the Chanel is such a pretty colour. I see it’s called gold but is it pearly pinky? 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Brown bag week:  Starting off with my Jumbo in dark chocolate brown.
> View attachment 5379374
> 
> I have been debating letting this bag go from my collection, but am on the fence.  Absolutely love the dark chocolate brown color!  However, I prefer lambskin to caviar, and have been debating letting this go and getting a lambskin jumbo.  I may not be able to get this color though, since it's rare.  Most likely would get black lambskin.
> Would love to hear your thoughts and input.


That is one stunning bag. I say keep it at least until you have something else that is ticking more boxes. It doesn’t sound like it will be easy to replace that colour in the leather you prefer. I like Mulberry original NVT (not the new NVT) leather the best but that doesn’t stop me buying bags in their other leathers if the colour and style works for me. Sound like you might have serious regrets otherwise. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Next up, my Ferragamo Boxyz and Joanne flap bag.  Not sure why this picture ended up so big?
> Have no idea how to make it smaller!
> View attachment 5379395


I love this tan colour fit both your bags. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in natural (one of my first bags when I started collecting bags; love this color), and my tote.  I never use the tote, but it's there just in case I need to carry more stuff at some point.  Also own an Alto, but don't have it handy for a pic.
> View attachment 5379403


The colour of the DB Satchel is wonderful. But I like the contrasting leathers on your tote. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> And rounding it off with my Delvaux Tempete.
> View attachment 5379407
> 
> Love this bag -- it's so comfy and easy to carry!


Wow, that beautiful too! So many lovely bags today. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Brown bags
> 
> 
> Dior Serpeant, 2009
> 
> View attachment 5379531
> 
> View attachment 5379532
> View attachment 5379533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior St.Germaine, 2006
> 
> View attachment 5379535
> 
> 
> 
> Dior My Dior Large Pockets, 2006
> 
> View attachment 5379537





cowgirlsboots said:


> Some of my brown vintage pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379547
> View attachment 5379548
> View attachment 5379549
> View attachment 5379550
> View attachment 5379551
> View attachment 5379552
> View attachment 5379553


 I love all these vintage bags and the Dior are fabulous. 


afroken said:


> I’ve used my blue frrry owl bag this week so I hope I can provide you some answers   I worked at the office two days, and wore the bag crossbody these two days. The other two days when I worked at home, I wore the bag as a shoulder bag when running some errands. Pros and cons below.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> Extremely easy to access interior
> Snap button closure very easy to use, very tight but still seamless to open (and close)
> Thick leather (2-3mm)
> Wonderful slouch when worn crossbody or handheld, but still keeps its shape
> Crossbody strap is comfortable
> Can stand on its own and doesn’t puddle
> Very light (500g when empty)
> 
> *Cons*
> 
> When worn as a shoulder bag, the shape looks like a rectangle box and doesn’t slouch as nicely as crossbody
> No zip pocket inside (there are 2 flat pockets, 1 is too small to hold anything other than a card)
> No dust bag (I feel this should be a standard add-on for expensive handbags)
> 
> In conclusion, I like and enjoy this bag very much. I might get a pink one at some point. I’ve walked long distances with her and not once do I feel like my shoulder is hurting, and I’m sensitive to weight. The leather is very thick, chewy, robust and soft. Button closure is very easy to use and because the leather is very thick, I don’t think the snap button would stretch the leather. Attaching some photos of the snap button close-up.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions or require more photos! I’m taking her to meet a friend for Mexican food tomorrow (5th straight day of wearing her ).
> 
> View attachment 5379686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379687


The bright blue of this bag is incredible and I love the shape!!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> What stunning bags! The Hermes is so sophisticated and I love the accessories. And the Chanel is such a pretty colour. I see it’s called gold but is it pearly pinky?



I’m still trying to figure out how to decipher Chanel tags, so I just wrote what was on the tag when I listed the color.  It’s definitely a pink and gold metallic, so your eyes are not deceiving you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> My tongue is hanging out  .
> 
> I was going to get a Tempete a few years ago but decided I didn't need it (I didn't/don't). For me, I prefer this over the Brilliant as the classic Delvaux.


Thank you!  I prefer the Tempete as well.  I like the Brilliant too, but the closure seems a bit fiddly.  Love the clean lines of the Tempete, and it's so easy to get in and out of the bag.


papertiger said:


> OMG, I say don't let it go. It's so, so hard to get any brown flap at Chanel, and this looks so beautiful with the pink.
> 
> I also prefer lamb, in fact although I have lamb and calf Chanels, I don't own any caviar. But this I would 100% keeeeeep.


Excellent points, thank you!  Yes, the brown color being hard to find is what is making me hesitate about letting go.  Also, I generally like gold hardware with brown, but the silver looks nice and crisp on this bag.   A few seasons ago, they had dark brown minis in lambskin but by the time I found out about it, they were gone.
Great input -- it has definitely made me pause and not be hasty in decision making!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> Great brown collection, your Delvaux Tempete is my favourite!


Thank you!



cowgirlsboots said:


> Brown bags
> 
> 
> Dior Serpeant, 2009
> 
> View attachment 5379531
> 
> View attachment 5379532
> View attachment 5379533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior St.Germaine, 2006
> 
> View attachment 5379535
> 
> 
> 
> Dior My Dior Large Pockets, 2006
> 
> View attachment 5379537


The Dior serpeant has such a unique handle -- I think Bvlgari has a bag with a similar handle.  Very nice browns, love the chocolate brown leather and tan with large pockets!


Katinahat said:


> That is one stunning bag. I say keep it at least until you have something else that is ticking more boxes. It doesn’t sound like it will be easy to replace that colour in the leather you prefer. I like Mulberry original NVT (not the new NVT) leather the best but that doesn’t stop me buying bags in their other leathers if the colour and style works for me. Sound like you might have serious regrets otherwise.
> 
> I love this tan colour fit both your bags.
> 
> The colour of the DB Satchel is wonderful. But I like the contrasting leathers on your tote.
> 
> Wow, that beautiful too! So many lovely bags today.


Thank you for the lovely compliments. Very good suggestion to keep the brown until I have something else ticking more boxes. And good point about the color and style being important considerations too.


----------



## papertiger

More brown bags!

1 & 2 are from the 1930s. 1 is a suede day clutch with  cut glass sunburst, black moire silk section kitted out for makeup and cigarettes and another compliment for other things including own change purse with silver chain attachment. 2 is glacé kid and suede panel bag with early Bakelite. 

and  3 is a clutch horn crocodile from the '40s with bright red suede interior 

They'll be big so leaving thumbnails. Just click to enlarge


----------



## essiedub

For grey week and for black week - gotta admit, these are among my favorite bags - Chloe Baylee in the large size. I have 2. This is the grey/black.  (I also have the “yummy cookie” gold/brown, which would have been appropriate for this week) Have a good weekend Everyone!


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> I’ve used my blue frrry owl bag this week so I hope I can provide you some answers   I worked at the office two days, and wore the bag crossbody these two days. The other two days when I worked at home, I wore the bag as a shoulder bag when running some errands. Pros and cons below.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> Extremely easy to access interior
> Snap button closure very easy to use, very tight but still seamless to open (and close)
> Thick leather (2-3mm)
> Wonderful slouch when worn crossbody or handheld, but still keeps its shape
> Crossbody strap is comfortable
> Can stand on its own and doesn’t puddle
> Very light (500g when empty)
> 
> *Cons*
> 
> When worn as a shoulder bag, the shape looks like a rectangle box and doesn’t slouch as nicely as crossbody
> No zip pocket inside (there are 2 flat pockets, 1 is too small to hold anything other than a card)
> No dust bag (I feel this should be a standard add-on for expensive handbags)
> 
> In conclusion, I like and enjoy this bag very much. I might get a pink one at some point. I’ve walked long distances with her and not once do I feel like my shoulder is hurting, and I’m sensitive to weight. The leather is very thick, chewy, robust and soft. Button closure is very easy to use and because the leather is very thick, I don’t think the snap button would stretch the leather. Attaching some photos of the snap button close-up.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions or require more photos! I’m taking her to meet a friend for Mexican food tomorrow (5th straight day of wearing her ).
> 
> View attachment 5379686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379687


Some cool stuff on their website…unique and the leather looks great! Is the strap detachable on the Owl? I rarely use them.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Brown bag week:  Starting off with my Jumbo in dark chocolate brown.
> View attachment 5379374
> 
> I have been debating letting this bag go from my collection, but am on the fence.  Absolutely love the dark chocolate brown color!  However, I prefer lambskin to caviar, and have been debating letting this go and getting a lambskin jumbo.  I may not be able to get this color though, since it's rare.  Most likely would get black lambskin.
> Would love to hear your thoughts and input.


oh my. 
That’s a beautiful bag! If you love the color, and don’t think you could replace it in lambskin - I think I’d keep it. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Next up, my Ferragamo Boxyz and Joanne flap bag.  Not sure why this picture ended up so big?
> Have no idea how to make it smaller!
> View attachment 5379395


Gorgeous! 
I am trying to find a bag in this color*, and in smooth leather… I love both of these!

* I completely forgot to post my Just Campagne Confort 1 when I posted my brown bags earlier this week. I love the JC, and the leather is beautiful - I would love something like it with a shoulder strap! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> And rounding it off with my Delvaux Tempete.
> View attachment 5379407
> 
> Love this bag -- it's so comfy and easy to carry!


 
I am hoping to see this next week! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Brown bags
> 
> 
> Dior Serpeant, 2009
> 
> View attachment 5379531
> 
> View attachment 5379532
> View attachment 5379533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior St.Germaine, 2006
> 
> View attachment 5379535
> 
> 
> 
> Dior My Dior Large Pockets, 2006
> 
> View attachment 5379537


Lovely Diors, and lovely vintage bags too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Brown bag week:  Starting off with my Jumbo in dark chocolate brown.
> View attachment 5379374
> 
> I have been debating letting this bag go from my collection, but am on the fence.  Absolutely love the dark chocolate brown color!  However, I prefer lambskin to caviar, and have been debating letting this go and getting a lambskin jumbo.  I may not be able to get this color though, since it's rare.  Most likely would get black lambskin.
> Would love to hear your thoughts and input.


Which one do you prefer?
Black lambskin(is you can't get chocolate brown lambskin), or brown caviar?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Before I get to sharing my brown goodies I wanted to share some exciting news...  

As some of you know, I was working on a paper worth fifty percent of my overall grade. It took me nearly fifty hours of source seeking, typing and citing references. It has not only impacted my ability to sleep soundly but my general piece of mind. There were so many days where I just cried and typed... I just got it back. I received an A. You don't want to know how hard I cried when I found out about how well I did. I'm still crying as I type. 

I am so beyond proud of myself. 

Happy Easter Friday to my lovely purse friends who help hold me up.


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> Before I get to sharing my brown goodies I wanted to share some exciting news...
> 
> As some of you know, I was working on a paper worth fifty percent of my overall grade. It took me nearly fifty hours of source seeking, typing and citing references. It has not only impacted my ability to sleep soundly but my general piece of mind. There were so many days where I just cried and typed... I just got it back. I received an A. You don't want to know how hard I cried when I found out about how well I did. I'm still crying as I type.
> 
> I am so beyond proud of myself.
> 
> Happy Easter Friday to my lovely purse friends who help hold me up.



 We're very proud of you too!


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> And rounding it off with my Delvaux Tempete.
> View attachment 5379407
> 
> Love this bag -- it's so comfy and easy to carry!


LOVE this! Ans love delvaux! Re your ebene CF, I am not normally a fan of caviar. I much prefer lambskin. But, I love the color of your bag. If you are interested in a reissue, and you want black, they aren’t hard to find. If you want a mini black CF, those are also available for a price. Not sure when you will see another bittersweet brown CF though. However, you know yourself best


----------



## 880

SakuraSakura said:


> Before I get to sharing my brown goodies I wanted to share some exciting news...
> 
> As some of you know, I was working on a paper worth fifty percent of my overall grade. It took me nearly fifty hours of source seeking, typing and citing references. It has not only impacted my ability to sleep soundly but my general piece of mind. There were so many days where I just cried and typed... I just got it back. I received an A. You don't want to know how hard I cried when I found out about how well I did. I'm still crying as I type.
> 
> I am so beyond proud of myself.
> 
> Happy Easter Friday to my lovely purse friends who help hold me up.


That is so amazing! You deserve an A! We are so happy for you! 

@DME, hope to see action pics of yoon vacation with your gorgeous B30 and mini CF! Hugs

@JenJBS , good luck on your interview!

@cowgirlsboots and @papertiger , I love your vintage brown beauties!

@Cordeliere , I scrolled back to admire your blue quilt and reread your story!


----------



## Katinahat

My hair is done and I’m just packing for the wedding weekend. we are only away one night so travelling relatively light and casual with jeans etc. 

Only two bags are coming. My Cara, as it is so versatile and can be slung on my back for a family walk on Sunday or worn over the shoulder for Sunday lunch. And the Lottie to go to the wedding on Saturday. It’s all a bit blue so I’m currently painting my nails pinky purple to match my dress!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> Before I get to sharing my brown goodies I wanted to share some exciting news...
> 
> As some of you know, I was working on a paper worth fifty percent of my overall grade. It took me nearly fifty hours of source seeking, typing and citing references. It has not only impacted my ability to sleep soundly but my general piece of mind. There were so many days where I just cried and typed... I just got it back. I received an A. You don't want to know how hard I cried when I found out about how well I did. I'm still crying as I type.
> 
> I am so beyond proud of myself.
> 
> Happy Easter Friday to my lovely purse friends who help hold me up.


Wow, all that hard work has paid off! Well done. Happy tears are good tears!


----------



## DME

SakuraSakura said:


> Before I get to sharing my brown goodies I wanted to share some exciting news...
> 
> As some of you know, I was working on a paper worth fifty percent of my overall grade. It took me nearly fifty hours of source seeking, typing and citing references. It has not only impacted my ability to sleep soundly but my general piece of mind. There were so many days where I just cried and typed... I just got it back. I received an A. You don't want to know how hard I cried when I found out about how well I did. I'm still crying as I type.
> 
> I am so beyond proud of myself.
> 
> Happy Easter Friday to my lovely purse friends who help hold me up.



Congratulations on a job well done! This is fantastic news!


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> Before I get to sharing my brown goodies I wanted to share some exciting news...
> 
> As some of you know, I was working on a paper worth fifty percent of my overall grade. It took me nearly fifty hours of source seeking, typing and citing references. It has not only impacted my ability to sleep soundly but my general piece of mind. There were so many days where I just cried and typed... I just got it back. I received an A. You don't want to know how hard I cried when I found out about how well I did. I'm still crying as I type.
> 
> I am so beyond proud of myself.
> 
> Happy Easter Friday to my lovely purse friends who help hold me up.


Congrats! A well earned reward! Now you can relax.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> That is so amazing! You deserve an A! We are so happy for you!
> 
> @DME, hope to see action pics of yoon vacation with your gorgeous B30 and mini CF! Hugs
> 
> @JenJBS , good luck on your interview!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots and @papertiger , I love your vintage brown beauties!
> 
> @Cordeliere , I scrolled back to admire your blue quilt and reread your story!



Just about to clean them. Not bad for 80-90 years old, they'll look almost perfect by tomorrow


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cookiefiend said:


> oh my.
> That’s a beautiful bag! If you love the color, and don’t think you could replace it in lambskin - I think I’d keep it.
> 
> Gorgeous!
> I am trying to find a bag in this color*, and in smooth leather… I love both of these!
> 
> * I completely forgot to post my Just Campagne Confort 1 when I posted my brown bags earlier this week. I love the JC, and the leather is beautiful - I would love something like it with a shoulder strap!
> 
> 
> I am hoping to see this next week!


Thank you for the brown bag compliments.  I love the color of the brown jumbo and am not sure it will be easy to replace in lambskin... I will need to think about it a bit. Appreciate the input! Please do post the Just Campagne Confort whenever you are able to. And I do believe you are off to Paris soon!  I hope you will be able to see all the bags you want and have a fabulous time.  Enjoy and looking forward to your reports about the bags, fashion, food and all that good stuff when you get back.


Sunshine mama said:


> Which one do you prefer?
> Black lambskin(is you can't get chocolate brown lambskin), or brown caviar?


Ah, an excellent question!  Straight to the heart of the matter!  I don't have an absolutely clear answer yet, but will mull over it and probably have an answer in a few days.


880 said:


> LOVE this! Ans love delvaux! Re your ebene CF, I am not normally a fan of caviar. I much prefer lambskin. But, I love the color of your bag. If you are interested in a reissue, and you want black, they aren’t hard to find. If you want a mini black CF, those are also available for a price. Not sure when you will see another bittersweet brown CF though. However, you know yourself best


Thank you!  Very good point about the reissue and the mini black flaps being more readily available versus the brown flap.  I love your description for it -- bittersweet brown.  It's the color of bittersweet chocolate...or maybe dark coffee/cocoa powder.
None of these "on the fence" bag decisions are easy, which is why my collection goal is to minimize having to make such decisions at all.  So glad to have the input from other handbag lovers in this thread!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

SakuraSakura said:


> Before I get to sharing my brown goodies I wanted to share some exciting news...
> 
> As some of you know, I was working on a paper worth fifty percent of my overall grade. It took me nearly fifty hours of source seeking, typing and citing references. It has not only impacted my ability to sleep soundly but my general piece of mind. There were so many days where I just cried and typed... I just got it back. I received an A. You don't want to know how hard I cried when I found out about how well I did. I'm still crying as I type.
> 
> I am so beyond proud of myself.
> 
> Happy Easter Friday to my lovely purse friends who help hold me up.


Yay!  Excellent news.  Congrats on the good work!


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> Before I get to sharing my brown goodies I wanted to share some exciting news...
> 
> As some of you know, I was working on a paper worth fifty percent of my overall grade. It took me nearly fifty hours of source seeking, typing and citing references. It has not only impacted my ability to sleep soundly but my general piece of mind. There were so many days where I just cried and typed... I just got it back. I received an A. You don't want to know how hard I cried when I found out about how well I did. I'm still crying as I type.
> 
> I am so beyond proud of myself.
> 
> Happy Easter Friday to my lovely purse friends who help hold me up.


That is great! You deserve to be proud of yourself! 





880 said:


> @JenJBS , good luck on your interview!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Before I get to sharing my brown goodies I wanted to share some exciting news...
> 
> As some of you know, I was working on a paper worth fifty percent of my overall grade. It took me nearly fifty hours of source seeking, typing and citing references. It has not only impacted my ability to sleep soundly but my general piece of mind. There were so many days where I just cried and typed... I just got it back. I received an A. You don't want to know how hard I cried when I found out about how well I did. I'm still crying as I type.
> 
> I am so beyond proud of myself.
> 
> Happy Easter Friday to my lovely purse friends who help hold me up.


That's wonderful! Congratulations! You worked hard and were rewarded.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> More brown bags!
> 
> 1 & 2 are from the 1930s. 1 is a suede day clutch with  cut glass sunburst, black moire silk section kitted out for makeup and cigarettes and another compliment for other things including own change purse with silver chain attachment. 2 is glacé kid and suede panel bag with early Bakelite.
> 
> and  3 is a clutch horn crocodile from the '40s with bright red suede interior
> 
> They'll be big so leaving thumbnails. Just click to enlarge
> 
> View attachment 5379997
> View attachment 5379998
> View attachment 5379999


I love the one in the middle!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Before I get to sharing my brown goodies I wanted to share some exciting news...
> 
> As some of you know, I was working on a paper worth fifty percent of my overall grade. It took me nearly fifty hours of source seeking, typing and citing references. It has not only impacted my ability to sleep soundly but my general piece of mind. There were so many days where I just cried and typed... I just got it back. I received an A. You don't want to know how hard I cried when I found out about how well I did. I'm still crying as I type.
> 
> I am so beyond proud of myself.
> 
> Happy Easter Friday to my lovely purse friends who help hold me up.


Congratulations!!!!!!
Well done! 
I am so happy for you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> My hair is done and I’m just packing for the wedding weekend. we are only away one night so travelling relatively light and casual with jeans etc.
> 
> Only two bags are coming. My Cara, as it is so versatile and can be slung on my back for a family walk on Sunday or worn over the shoulder for Sunday lunch. And the Lottie to go to the wedding on Saturday. It’s all a bit blue so I’m currently painting my nails pinky purple to match my dress!
> View attachment 5380120
> View attachment 5380121



Have a great time!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> The Dior serpeant has such a unique handle -- I think Bvlgari has a bag with a similar handle. Very nice browns, love the chocolate brown leather and tan with large pockets!


You are right! Bvlgari has bags with very similar handles- especially in their latest collection. Their snakes are made completely out of metal though. I watched Romina Rose May´s video on the latest Bvlgari collection on youtube and fell in love with several pieces before I remembered I do have a snake bag which I yet have to wear. The leather is the softest I ever touched and so far I´ve been worried to ruin my prescious beauty.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> More brown bags!
> 
> 1 & 2 are from the 1930s. 1 is a suede day clutch with  cut glass sunburst, black moire silk section kitted out for makeup and cigarettes and another compliment for other things including own change purse with silver chain attachment. 2 is glacé kid and suede panel bag with early Bakelite.
> 
> and  3 is a clutch horn crocodile from the '40s with bright red suede interior
> 
> They'll be big so leaving thumbnails. Just click to enlarge
> 
> View attachment 5379997
> View attachment 5379998
> View attachment 5379999



They are beautiful!
May I come over and play in your closet?


----------



## Jereni

@Purses & Perfumes your brown bag collection is wonderful! 



DME said:


> Since there’s always such great discussion here when it comes to packing and which bags from our collections we should take on a given trip, thought I would post my choices for my current trip: My Hermès Birkin 30 in Etain Togo PHW and my Chanel Mini Flap Bag Gold M XS 22C LGHW. I’m also using my Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM in Damier Ebene, but I forgot to include it in the picture. I really don’t know why the Birkin always looks so dark in photos; it’s really not that dark iRL.
> 
> @Jereni, I think it was you who asked about how I use the Chanel when I posted it for pink week, but I hadn’t used it yet, so I could only speculate. I can report wearing it with white skinny jeans and a light gray T-shirt and several casual dresses (both printed and solid).
> 
> View attachment 5379023



Absolutely stunning!!! That Chanel just glows. 



SakuraSakura said:


> Before I get to sharing my brown goodies I wanted to share some exciting news...
> 
> As some of you know, I was working on a paper worth fifty percent of my overall grade. It took me nearly fifty hours of source seeking, typing and citing references. It has not only impacted my ability to sleep soundly but my general piece of mind. There were so many days where I just cried and typed... I just got it back. I received an A. You don't want to know how hard I cried when I found out about how well I did. I'm still crying as I type.
> 
> I am so beyond proud of myself.
> 
> Happy Easter Friday to my lovely purse friends who help hold me up.



That’s awesome! Congratulations!



Katinahat said:


> My hair is done and I’m just packing for the wedding weekend. we are only away one night so travelling relatively light and casual with jeans etc.
> 
> Only two bags are coming. My Cara, as it is so versatile and can be slung on my back for a family walk on Sunday or worn over the shoulder for Sunday lunch. And the Lottie to go to the wedding on Saturday. It’s all a bit blue so I’m currently painting my nails pinky purple to match my dress!
> View attachment 5380120
> View attachment 5380121



Great choices for your trip!


----------



## DME

@880, per your request, here are two photos of the bags in action, both from the same day. The Birkin is on full display at Bellagio (a better depiction of the color than the one taken in our hotel room), but the Chanel is just hanging open in the entryway of Casa Playa; a nice woman offered to take a family photo at dinner and this caught me off guard, so I forgot to close it. I did a really bad job on this trip of taking photos of us, so I apologize for not having better shots. (I have plenty of the Conservatory at Bellagio and of the food we ate, though!)

DD is using a lululemon Easy Access Crossbody Bag in the fist photo and a quilted Kate Spade Outlet bag in black with SHW in the second photo.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

DME said:


> @880, per your request, here are two photos of the bags in action, both from the same day. The Birkin is on full display at Bellagio (a better depiction of the color than the one taken in our hotel room), but the Chanel is just hanging open in the entryway of Casa Playa; a nice woman offered to take a family photo at dinner and this caught me off guard, so I forgot to close it. I did a really bad job on this trip of taking photos of us, so I apologize for not having better shots. (I have plenty of the Conservatory at Bellagio and of the food we ate, though!)
> 
> DD is using a lululemon Easy Access Crossbody Bag in the fist photo and a quilted Kate Spade Outlet bag in black with SHW in the second photo.
> 
> View attachment 5380411
> View attachment 5380412


Lovely! How fun!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I love the one in the middle!



That's like celestial twinning


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> They are beautiful!
> May I come over and play in your closet?



Anytime!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Anyone in the mood for a bag reveal?
> Mum's carrying it in the picture. Not sure how I feel about it yet.
> Portland Leather Goods fans will recognize the leather; it's their "cranberry". Comes across brown-ish in the pics. More reddish in person.
> View attachment 5377284
> 
> View attachment 5377285


That is very different than my cranberry from them. It is pretty though.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Brown bags week group shot:
> View attachment 5377306
> 
> 
> Chestnut Alexa came first of this group. It was 2017 when suddenly released in a Mulberry sale, after it had been discontinued. There was a choice of this colour or slate blue which I already had in the quilted cara so I snapped this bargain up immediately! It’s such a versatile bag and colour. I love it!
> View attachment 5377307
> 
> 
> Then the Lily in 2018, again this leather was discontinued but DH found it at an airport for me. Another relative bargain.
> View attachment 5377308
> 
> 
> Next the Loewe as a holiday bag in 2019. It’s only had two trips because of the pandemic but will get a lifetime of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377309
> 
> 
> And the canvas Coach in 2020 for returning to work mid pandemic. I like it, but I don’t love it now, the leather parts are great including the interior but the canvas is not wearing brilliantly.
> Still, it’s good for rain, which we get a lot of!
> View attachment 5377310
> 
> 
> I could also add my oxblood Tessie Hobo. I showed that in red week but am not sure which it goes in. Plus, a little Radley that I keep for sentimental reasons but don’t use anymore.
> View attachment 5377311
> View attachment 5377313


Beautiful bags ! That Lilly is so stunning.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Introducing my latest acquisition and my first Mulberry, the Lily top handle!!! In gray/charcoal with light gold hardware.
> 
> I went in expecting to get the regular crossbody Lily in the apricot but it was a little more vivid in tone than I wanted. The SA then brought out this and it was LOVE.
> 
> View attachment 5377432
> 
> 
> For dinner last night:
> View attachment 5377433
> 
> 
> To balance this, I am going to let go of my Chanel charcoal wallet on chain. I have liked that bag, but have more or less outgrown the WOC thing. If I want a dainty Chanel, I just like the mini coco handle so much more.
> 
> Also on this trip, I bought my first silk scarf ever… will share photos of that in a bit. Am hoping it won’t cause me to go down another ‘collecting’ rabbit hole.


Love it!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here they are, the bulk of my collection…I have as many brown bags as I have bags in other colors.
> My HG Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval/GHW
> View attachment 5377481
> 
> My favorite workhorse, Coach Bay tote in Saddle
> View attachment 5377485
> 
> My LVs- Saleya PM and Alma PM in DE, Alma PM and Speedy 25 in Mono
> View attachment 5377486
> 
> D&B Small Satchel in Sand
> View attachment 5377488
> 
> My beloved Paris travel companion, Lonchamp Le Pliage Small Cuir in taupe
> View attachment 5377490
> 
> Gucci Barrel bag in taupey brown mono coated canvas
> View attachment 5377493
> 
> Burberry Blue plaid wool fabric satchel and straw satchel with wood handle my son gave me
> View attachment 5377496


Beautiful selections! I would wear them all.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> Today I have tales from Jerusalem to share.   Our hotel is inside the Wall, about 200 feet from the Jaffa Gate to the Old City.  We really like the character and coziness.   Yesterday we took a tour of the Old City that had two guides: one Jewish and one Palestinian.   They shared the political views of each side which was very interesting.   Tromping around for 4.5 hours was bit much for us.  We flopped down at the nearest restaurant after the tour.  There are a gazillion small shops in that part of the Old City.   One that was just over DH's shoulder had these amazing quilts displayed on the outside wall.   I decided that one would be the major souvenir for this trip, but I was too pooped to shop without a nap.
> 
> Today we had a difficult time finding out way back to that street but finally found the shop.  I had a negotiating plan. When we were in Cairo in 2019, I accidentally learned how to negotiate.  We were in a coffee shop in the bazaar in the Muslim Disrict of Cairo.  There was a scarf shop 10 feet away.  As we drank coffee, I kept eyeing the cashmere shawls and the shop owner trying to sell me.   The first price he offered was $48 for one.  I really didn't see any I loved so I said no.  But I kept looking from my table in the coffee shop and the price kept dropping.  I kept looking, he kept offering, I kept saying no.  When he finally offered me 2 for $25 I just couldn't say no.  He was negotiating with himself.  I decided the trick is to make them want to sell you more than you appear to want to buy.
> 
> So for this quilt, I planned to let him hook me, slowly.  I knew exactly what I wanted before I walked in, but I let him show me the 3 sizes:   18" x 60" runners, 4' x 6',  6' x 9'.   (these are rough dimensions since I can't think in meters).  He asked what size I wanted and said I just wanted to find one I really liked and would make the size work.   He showed me lots of pieces in blue themes and in purple themes as I requested.  They went into the "maybe" pile or the "no" pile.  It was only after I had my piles, he would tell me what the prices were even though I asked much earlier.  2600 shekels for the big one ($800), 1600 shekels ($500) for the medium one, and 600 shekels  ($200) for the small one.  I entered the money and sizes in my phone.   Then DH appeared and said our food was ready.   I left but said I would return.   I had been hoping for $400 for the big one, but a 50% discount seemed a bit much to hope for.   I moved my target to $500.  After lunch I took DH back with me.  He pretended to be upset about the prices.   The guy kept promising to make me a good deal if I bought more than one.
> 
> In my original plan, I was going to keep dropping by but not pulling the trigger, assuming that the price would keep dropping.   I told the shop owner that it takes me a long time to make up my mind and I needed to think about it.  We were going to visit a tourist site outside the Old City and then I would come back.   He gave me the big press for NOW.  After Covid, who knows if there is a tomorrow.  This poor man opened his shop two weeks before the pandemic.  He was desperate for money as he was on the verge of closing his shop.   He went straight to the big discount:  40% off.  That made the price $503.   I took the price that I wanted, paid, and ran.
> 
> I don't know if any of his story was true.  I don't know if 40% off was the real price to begin with.   Our experience is we never know when we are being scammed until we discuss prices with people at the front desk of the hotels we stay in.   The taxi driver in Tel Aviv tried to overcharge us by 40% but we balked just because it seemed so high.   We ended up paying the upper end of the normal range.  If this vendor's story is true about opening his store at the beginning of the pandemic, I feel very badly for him.
> 
> This is the one I wanted and got.
> View attachment 5378293
> 
> 
> 
> These were some of the finalists.
> 
> View attachment 5378294
> View attachment 5378295
> View attachment 5378296
> 
> 
> Then the discussions started with DH about how to get it home since our suitcases are bulging.  DH wanted to ship it and we learned that a post office was practically across the street from our hotel.  We asked a restauranteur where the post office was since across the street can mean anything.  He told us you have to have an appointment that you make through Apple.   Seriously?  An appointment for the post office?  Nothing is ever easy in a foreign county.   He directed us to an adjacent shop saying the shopkeeper would help us, which was really just an attempt to throw some business to his friend.  The shopkeeper was as much of a tech dinosaur as we are, so the restauranteur had to get his phone to make the appointment.  We felt obligated to tip the shopkeeper (we had already tipped the restauranteur).   The shopkeeper kept trying to sell us jewelry and rugs which we didn't want.  In local etiquette, we could not tip for the assistance, we had to buy something.  I asked for incense thinking it would be cheap.  It turned out to be 40 shekels ($13) for assistance in getting an appointment with post office.   Shakes head.   But I am very happy with my purchase.  When I get home, I will post on an site picture.


The quilt is beautiful. My favorite colors.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> @Katinahat, it’s a gorgeous bag! What did you think when you saw it in person? There’s a Longchamp in Las Vegas and I actually stopped in to take some photos for you (see below), but nothing beats checking it out yourself.  It’s a very soft, squishy bag and I love that it comes in multiple sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378421
> View attachment 5378422
> View attachment 5378423
> View attachment 5378424


Oh I like that silver one too.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I have the same brown bags as last year.
> These are my extremely vintage brown bags. I treasure these. Left to right:
> 1. Coach suede watermelon tote, made early 1970s. It was a popular style but nearly impossible to find in suede.
> 2. 1960s Coach Cashin Carry Sling tote. This was given to me by a tpf friend. It is very rare. Coach is releasing a new style reminiscent of it, which is funny because I always thought it was too weird to actually use.
> 3. Coach double pocket flap bag made in the early 1970s. Extremely rare style. If it wasn't so rare, I would carry it more. It's a great bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378662
> 
> 
> 
> These are vintage bags. Left to right:
> 1. Coach ranch bag made in the early 90s. I love this bag; fantastic leather, great size, easy to carry.
> 2. Coach collegiate bag made in the 80s. Such a cute shape.
> 3. Dooney & Bourke AWL small satchel.
> I got all three of these at bargain prices, total spent for all three $50.
> 
> View attachment 5378663
> 
> 
> My newer brown bags, all Coach. Left to right:
> 1. 2012 Legacy duffle in cognac
> 2. 2008 Bleecker woven pocket hobo in mahogany
> 3. 2007 Bleecker large flap in rust
> 
> View attachment 5378675


The leather on your bags always makes me wish I could touch them. Lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> My cream (linen) bags:
> Hermes Vespa, and Lederer
> View attachment 5378462
> 
> My brown bags:
> Tory Burch McGraw and LV Pallas
> View attachment 5378463


They are all so chic!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> That is very different than my cranberry from them. It is pretty though.


Oh thank you, you're right! It looks like actual cranberries to me so I got mixed up. 
This is PLG's Merlot leather!


----------



## dcooney4

Just got back from Charleston, South Carolina with my friend. We had a wonderful time. I took a lot of pictures but mostly of window boxes for paintings , but here are a couple of others.


----------



## dcooney4

I was good I only bought one canvas tote bag down there. It was very sturdy and well made and they make them right there in the shop. I bought a orange one to carry all my art stuff. The company is called J Stark. I loved the strap drop, pockets and how they finished the seams on the inside.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> My hair is done and I’m just packing for the wedding weekend. we are only away one night so travelling relatively light and casual with jeans etc.
> 
> Only two bags are coming. My Cara, as it is so versatile and can be slung on my back for a family walk on Sunday or worn over the shoulder for Sunday lunch. And the Lottie to go to the wedding on Saturday. It’s all a bit blue so I’m currently painting my nails pinky purple to match my dress!
> View attachment 5380120
> View attachment 5380121



Have FUN!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Just got back from Charleston, South Carolina with my friend. We had a wonderful time. I took a lot of pictures but mostly of window boxes for paintings , but here are a couple of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380746
> View attachment 5380747
> View attachment 5380748
> View attachment 5380750



It looks absolutely beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I was good I only bought one canvas tote bag down there. It was very sturdy and well made and they make them right there in the shop. I bought a orange one to carry all my art stuff. The company is called J Stark. I loved the strap drop, pockets and how they finished the seams on the inside.



The closest I've gone is North Carolina (where my favourite professor lives now). It looks so charming. 

I will have a look at J Stark (still looking for a gym/yoga bag)


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> I was good I only bought one canvas tote bag down there. It was very sturdy and well made and they make them right there in the shop. I bought a orange one to carry all my art stuff. The company is called J Stark. I loved the strap drop, pockets and how they finished the seams on the inside.



Would love to see a photo!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Just got back from Charleston, South Carolina with my friend. We had a wonderful time.


Oh _wow_! These look like postcards! 
Glad you had a lovely break.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> Would love to see a photo!


Will take one tomorrow. Not home at the moment.


----------



## jblended

Spoiler: non-bag related update



I moved a few months ago to a city I haven't been in for a while. I followed my current doctor here because the covid situation back home was out of control and prevented me from accessing treatment I needed.

I've mostly been in quarantine since arriving but today, I got to explore the city a bit (only my 3rd time actually venturing out properly) and it was crazy! I saw so many Hermes/ Chanel/ Dior/ YSL bags in the wild! These bags are_ so lush_ in person! I had to resist the urge to go up to people and compliment them on their excellent taste in handbags! 

I've lived here briefly before but I feel like it's my first time here (to me, briefly is anything in the 3-6 months range; I usually stay in a country for ~2 years before moving). It's very image-conscious and I'm really not sure what it will be like living here now with my disfigurement. Thankfully, for now, the masks help me hide my face, so I am not feeling too self-conscious.

I feel very fortunate to be able to start this new chapter here with my mum by my side.
She had not been coping well since being forced into retirement late last year (in her late 70s and absolutely adamant she had another 10 years of work left in her lol). Thankfully this move has brought back excitement and purpose to her days, since I was too ill to arrange anything and she got busy sorting it all out. On days when she misses her work and her patients, I remind her that I am one of them and she can consider herself the private GP to a VIP! 

A couple of exciting prospects lay ahead. 
Firstly, now that I am healthy enough to be able to wander about a bit, I'll be meeting my former employer from back when I last worked here. I'm trying to get my old job back and am hoping that since he knew me before my accident, he'll be able to look past the physical changes since he last saw me.
I need to get a real job because this is the longest I've been unemployed and life is really a struggle with no income.
I'm also planting some seeds for my own independent employment but am not sure if that will pan out (it would be easier to test that idea if I had an income to help move it along some).

Secondly, I'm meeting with a surgeon I've been referred to who may be able to repair some of the damage done to my face. I don't remember what having a normal face is like anymore, so it would be life-changing if he could make me look a little more like I did before this mess started.

Fingers crossed!



In bag news, I carried my birthday bag today (the snakeskin, lantern shaped one I posted earlier). It felt amazing to actually use a proper bag after so long. Never mind that I styled that very posh bag with jeans and a hoodie, all that matters is that I used it!


----------



## DME

jblended said:


> Spoiler: non-bag related update
> 
> 
> 
> I moved a few months ago to a city I haven't been in for a while. I followed my current doctor here because the covid situation back home was out of control and prevented me from accessing treatment I needed.
> 
> I've mostly been in quarantine since arriving but today, I got to explore the city a bit (only my 3rd time actually venturing out properly) and it was crazy! I saw so many Hermes/ Chanel/ Dior/ YSL bags in the wild! These bags are_ so lush_ in person! I had to resist the urge to go up to people and compliment them on their excellent taste in handbags!
> 
> I've lived here briefly before but I feel like it's my first time here (to me, briefly is anything in the 3-6 months range; I usually stay in a country for ~2 years before moving). It's very image-conscious and I'm really not sure what it will be like living here now with my disfigurement. Thankfully, for now, the masks help me hide my face, so I am not feeling too self-conscious.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to be able to start this new chapter here with my mum by my side.
> She had not been coping well since being forced into retirement late last year (in her late 70s and absolutely adamant she had another 10 years of work left in her lol). Thankfully this move has brought back excitement and purpose to her days, since I was too ill to arrange anything and she got busy sorting it all out. On days when she misses her work and her patients, I remind her that I am one of them and she can consider herself the private GP to a VIP!
> 
> A couple of exciting prospects lay ahead.
> Firstly, now that I am healthy enough to be able to wander about a bit, I'll be meeting my former employer from back when I last worked here. I'm trying to get my old job back and am hoping that since he knew me before my accident, he'll be able to look past the physical changes since he last saw me.
> I need to get a real job because this is the longest I've been unemployed and life is really a struggle with no income.
> I'm also planting some seeds for my own independent employment but am not sure if that will pan out (it would be easier to test that idea if I had an income to help move it along some).
> 
> Secondly, I'm meeting with a surgeon I've been referred to who may be able to repair some of the damage done to my face. I don't remember what having a normal face is like anymore, so it would be life-changing if he could make me look a little more like I did before this mess started.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> In bag news, I carried my birthday bag today (the snakeskin, lantern shaped one I posted earlier). It felt amazing to actually use a proper bag after so long. Never mind that I styled that very posh bag with jeans and a hoodie, all that matters is that I used it!



I love your life updates! Thank you for sharing them with us. I’m glad you were able to get out and about more properly to explore and I’m glad your mom is finding her purpose again (even if it wasn’t the one she expected to have). Your courage, your resilience and your positivity never cease to amaze me! Fingers crossed the surgeon will be able to help and best wishes as you continue to settle in.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Spoiler: non-bag related update
> 
> 
> 
> I moved a few months ago to a city I haven't been in for a while. I followed my current doctor here because the covid situation back home was out of control and prevented me from accessing treatment I needed.
> 
> I've mostly been in quarantine since arriving but today, I got to explore the city a bit (only my 3rd time actually venturing out properly) and it was crazy! I saw so many Hermes/ Chanel/ Dior/ YSL bags in the wild! These bags are_ so lush_ in person! I had to resist the urge to go up to people and compliment them on their excellent taste in handbags!
> 
> I've lived here briefly before but I feel like it's my first time here (to me, briefly is anything in the 3-6 months range; I usually stay in a country for ~2 years before moving). It's very image-conscious and I'm really not sure what it will be like living here now with my disfigurement. Thankfully, for now, the masks help me hide my face, so I am not feeling too self-conscious.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to be able to start this new chapter here with my mum by my side.
> She had not been coping well since being forced into retirement late last year (in her late 70s and absolutely adamant she had another 10 years of work left in her lol). Thankfully this move has brought back excitement and purpose to her days, since I was too ill to arrange anything and she got busy sorting it all out. On days when she misses her work and her patients, I remind her that I am one of them and she can consider herself the private GP to a VIP!
> 
> A couple of exciting prospects lay ahead.
> Firstly, now that I am healthy enough to be able to wander about a bit, I'll be meeting my former employer from back when I last worked here. I'm trying to get my old job back and am hoping that since he knew me before my accident, he'll be able to look past the physical changes since he last saw me.
> I need to get a real job because this is the longest I've been unemployed and life is really a struggle with no income.
> I'm also planting some seeds for my own independent employment but am not sure if that will pan out (it would be easier to test that idea if I had an income to help move it along some).
> 
> Secondly, I'm meeting with a surgeon I've been referred to who may be able to repair some of the damage done to my face. I don't remember what having a normal face is like anymore, so it would be life-changing if he could make me look a little more like I did before this mess started.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> In bag news, I carried my birthday bag today (the snakeskin, lantern shaped one I posted earlier). It felt amazing to actually use a proper bag after so long. Never mind that I styled that very posh bag with jeans and a hoodie, all that matters is that I used it!


I really hope things work out with your old employer! I know that working, besides helping financially, would help you feel like your life was truly getting back to normal and that you have direction to your days. I didn’t say “purpose” on purpose because your life has value and you have a reason to be here beyond work.   

I am glad your mom has some excitement back. I am sure it makes you happy to see her smile! And I hope this new doctor is able to help your old smile look more like your new one!!! How exciting!


----------



## jblended

DME said:


> I love your life updates! Thank you for sharing them with us. I’m glad you were able to get out and about more properly to explore and I’m glad your mom is finding her purpose again (even if it wasn’t the one she expected to have). Your courage, your resilience and your positivity never cease to amaze me! Fingers crossed the surgeon will be able to help and best wishes as you continue to settle in.


Gah, I never know how to respond appropriately to things like this.  Thank you doesn't seem nearly enough!  
Truth be told, I have a lot of anxiety around posts of this nature. I've had panic attacks posting in here before.
I hate burdening the thread with these updates, yet I want the people who've been on this crazy ride with me to see that it's getting better. It feels like the least I can do since all my earlier posts were quite negative/depressing. Now I am trying very hard to do something positive and focus my energy on better, lighter things that I can control, and leaving the bigger medical stuff to the doctors who know better.
I can't help but want to share that here because I don't think I would have survived it without this place keeping me sane.

And honestly, none of those descriptors suit me at all. You're far too kind! If I come across as courageous or positive, it is merely the effect of TPF'ers on me. The pocket friends I've made here and their boundless compassion, wisdom, kindness and grace have set an example for me to follow. If I can grow to be even a teeny tiny bit like you guys, I'll consider myself lucky!
Thank you so much, once again. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> I really hope things work out with your old employer! I know that working, besides helping financially, would help you feel like your life was truly getting back to normal and that you have direction to your days. I didn’t say “purpose” on purpose because your life has value and you have a reason to be here beyond work.
> 
> I am glad your mom has some excitement back. I am sure it makes you happy to see her smile! And I hope this new doctor is able to help your old smile look more like your new one!!! How exciting!


Thank you! 
You're right, working would allow me to feel normal and fill my hours with something "proper"! I had entirely given up on it after my last few attempts at interviews went sour and they kept asking about my accident (was that last year or earlier? It's all blended together for me). Now I have had a break and am ready to give it another shot.
I'm trying not to get too excited, but I am happy that I'm still trying to find my way in these circumstances, if you know what I mean? Though my self-esteem is shot, I seem to have something in me that wants to keep fighting. That makes me happy; I didn't know I had it in me.
Probably I'm still fighting because I'm buoyed by the support I receive from my pocket friends! How lucky I am!


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> Just got back from Charleston, South Carolina with my friend. We had a wonderful time. I took a lot of pictures but mostly of window boxes for paintings , but here are a couple of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380746
> View attachment 5380747
> View attachment 5380748
> View attachment 5380750



Beautiful photos! I love Charleston. Great art gallery scene too.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Just got back from Charleston, South Carolina with my friend. We had a wonderful time. I took a lot of pictures but mostly of window boxes for paintings , but here are a couple of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380746
> View attachment 5380747
> View attachment 5380748
> View attachment 5380750



Beautiful!     Fantastic pics!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Spoiler: non-bag related update
> 
> 
> 
> I moved a few months ago to a city I haven't been in for a while. I followed my current doctor here because the covid situation back home was out of control and prevented me from accessing treatment I needed.
> 
> I've mostly been in quarantine since arriving but today, I got to explore the city a bit (only my 3rd time actually venturing out properly) and it was crazy! I saw so many Hermes/ Chanel/ Dior/ YSL bags in the wild! These bags are_ so lush_ in person! I had to resist the urge to go up to people and compliment them on their excellent taste in handbags!
> 
> I've lived here briefly before but I feel like it's my first time here (to me, briefly is anything in the 3-6 months range; I usually stay in a country for ~2 years before moving). It's very image-conscious and I'm really not sure what it will be like living here now with my disfigurement. Thankfully, for now, the masks help me hide my face, so I am not feeling too self-conscious.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to be able to start this new chapter here with my mum by my side.
> She had not been coping well since being forced into retirement late last year (in her late 70s and absolutely adamant she had another 10 years of work left in her lol). Thankfully this move has brought back excitement and purpose to her days, since I was too ill to arrange anything and she got busy sorting it all out. On days when she misses her work and her patients, I remind her that I am one of them and she can consider herself the private GP to a VIP!
> 
> A couple of exciting prospects lay ahead.
> Firstly, now that I am healthy enough to be able to wander about a bit, I'll be meeting my former employer from back when I last worked here. I'm trying to get my old job back and am hoping that since he knew me before my accident, he'll be able to look past the physical changes since he last saw me.
> I need to get a real job because this is the longest I've been unemployed and life is really a struggle with no income.
> I'm also planting some seeds for my own independent employment but am not sure if that will pan out (it would be easier to test that idea if I had an income to help move it along some).
> 
> Secondly, I'm meeting with a surgeon I've been referred to who may be able to repair some of the damage done to my face. I don't remember what having a normal face is like anymore, so it would be life-changing if he could make me look a little more like I did before this mess started.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> In bag news, I carried my birthday bag today (the snakeskin, lantern shaped one I posted earlier). It felt amazing to actually use a proper bag after so long. Never mind that I styled that very posh bag with jeans and a hoodie, all that matters is that I used it!



Love to you  

I wish you well, and please goodness a new job too very soon.


----------



## papertiger

I was going to to get some new earrings before May but - now I'm looking at this cutie  just stop me!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Spoiler: non-bag related update
> 
> 
> 
> I moved a few months ago to a city I haven't been in for a while. I followed my current doctor here because the covid situation back home was out of control and prevented me from accessing treatment I needed.
> 
> I've mostly been in quarantine since arriving but today, I got to explore the city a bit (only my 3rd time actually venturing out properly) and it was crazy! I saw so many Hermes/ Chanel/ Dior/ YSL bags in the wild! These bags are_ so lush_ in person! I had to resist the urge to go up to people and compliment them on their excellent taste in handbags!
> 
> I've lived here briefly before but I feel like it's my first time here (to me, briefly is anything in the 3-6 months range; I usually stay in a country for ~2 years before moving). It's very image-conscious and I'm really not sure what it will be like living here now with my disfigurement. Thankfully, for now, the masks help me hide my face, so I am not feeling too self-conscious.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to be able to start this new chapter here with my mum by my side.
> She had not been coping well since being forced into retirement late last year (in her late 70s and absolutely adamant she had another 10 years of work left in her lol). Thankfully this move has brought back excitement and purpose to her days, since I was too ill to arrange anything and she got busy sorting it all out. On days when she misses her work and her patients, I remind her that I am one of them and she can consider herself the private GP to a VIP!
> 
> A couple of exciting prospects lay ahead.
> Firstly, now that I am healthy enough to be able to wander about a bit, I'll be meeting my former employer from back when I last worked here. I'm trying to get my old job back and am hoping that since he knew me before my accident, he'll be able to look past the physical changes since he last saw me.
> I need to get a real job because this is the longest I've been unemployed and life is really a struggle with no income.
> I'm also planting some seeds for my own independent employment but am not sure if that will pan out (it would be easier to test that idea if I had an income to help move it along some).
> 
> Secondly, I'm meeting with a surgeon I've been referred to who may be able to repair some of the damage done to my face. I don't remember what having a normal face is like anymore, so it would be life-changing if he could make me look a little more like I did before this mess started.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> In bag news, I carried my birthday bag today (the snakeskin, lantern shaped one I posted earlier). It felt amazing to actually use a proper bag after so long. Never mind that I styled that very posh bag with jeans and a hoodie, all that matters is that I used it!


Yay! Happy Birthday!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Beautiful photos! I love Charleston. Great art gallery scene too.


The galleries were fabulous. I saw a few pieces I would have loved. Did not want to deal with shipping and truthfully I have  run out of space. I did take their card. Just in case.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> @880, per your request, here are two photos of the bags in action, both from the same day. The Birkin is on full display at Bellagio (a better depiction of the color than the one taken in our hotel room), but the Chanel is just hanging open in the entryway of Casa Playa; a nice woman offered to take a family photo at dinner and this caught me off guard, so I forgot to close it. I did a really bad job on this trip of taking photos of us, so I apologize for not having better shots. (I have plenty of the Conservatory at Bellagio and of the food we ate, though!)
> 
> DD is using a lululemon Easy Access Crossbody Bag in the fist photo and a quilted Kate Spade Outlet bag in black with SHW in the second photo.
> 
> View attachment 5380411
> View attachment 5380412



My DD has a very similar Kate Spade bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Spoiler: non-bag related update
> 
> 
> 
> I moved a few months ago to a city I haven't been in for a while. I followed my current doctor here because the covid situation back home was out of control and prevented me from accessing treatment I needed.
> 
> I've mostly been in quarantine since arriving but today, I got to explore the city a bit (only my 3rd time actually venturing out properly) and it was crazy! I saw so many Hermes/ Chanel/ Dior/ YSL bags in the wild! These bags are_ so lush_ in person! I had to resist the urge to go up to people and compliment them on their excellent taste in handbags!
> 
> I've lived here briefly before but I feel like it's my first time here (to me, briefly is anything in the 3-6 months range; I usually stay in a country for ~2 years before moving). It's very image-conscious and I'm really not sure what it will be like living here now with my disfigurement. Thankfully, for now, the masks help me hide my face, so I am not feeling too self-conscious.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to be able to start this new chapter here with my mum by my side.
> She had not been coping well since being forced into retirement late last year (in her late 70s and absolutely adamant she had another 10 years of work left in her lol). Thankfully this move has brought back excitement and purpose to her days, since I was too ill to arrange anything and she got busy sorting it all out. On days when she misses her work and her patients, I remind her that I am one of them and she can consider herself the private GP to a VIP!
> 
> A couple of exciting prospects lay ahead.
> Firstly, now that I am healthy enough to be able to wander about a bit, I'll be meeting my former employer from back when I last worked here. I'm trying to get my old job back and am hoping that since he knew me before my accident, he'll be able to look past the physical changes since he last saw me.
> I need to get a real job because this is the longest I've been unemployed and life is really a struggle with no income.
> I'm also planting some seeds for my own independent employment but am not sure if that will pan out (it would be easier to test that idea if I had an income to help move it along some).
> 
> Secondly, I'm meeting with a surgeon I've been referred to who may be able to repair some of the damage done to my face. I don't remember what having a normal face is like anymore, so it would be life-changing if he could make me look a little more like I did before this mess started.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> In bag news, I carried my birthday bag today (the snakeskin, lantern shaped one I posted earlier). It felt amazing to actually use a proper bag after so long. Never mind that I styled that very posh bag with jeans and a hoodie, all that matters is that I used it!



Good luck for everything! I feel the excitement and hope in your lines and am excited and hopeful for you. Go grab life! You rock!


----------



## DME

jblended said:


> Gah, I never know how to respond appropriately to things like this.  Thank you doesn't seem nearly enough!
> Truth be told, I have a lot of anxiety around posts of this nature. I've had panic attacks posting in here before.
> I hate burdening the thread with these updates, yet I want the people who've been on this crazy ride with me to see that it's getting better. It feels like the least I can do since all my earlier posts were quite negative/depressing. Now I am trying very hard to do something positive and focus my energy on better, lighter things that I can control, and leaving the bigger medical stuff to the doctors who know better.
> I can't help but want to share that here because I don't think I would have survived it without this place keeping me sane.
> 
> And honestly, none of those descriptors suit me at all. You're far too kind! If I come across as courageous or positive, it is merely the effect of TPF'ers on me. The pocket friends I've made here and their boundless compassion, wisdom, kindness and grace have set an example for me to follow. If I can grow to be even a teeny tiny bit like you guys, I'll consider myself lucky!
> Thank you so much, once again.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> You're right, working would allow me to feel normal and fill my hours with something "proper"! I had entirely given up on it after my last few attempts at interviews went sour and they kept asking about my accident (was that last year or earlier? It's all blended together for me). Now I have had a break and am ready to give it another shot.
> I'm trying not to get too excited, but I am happy that I'm still trying to find my way in these circumstances, if you know what I mean? Though my self-esteem is shot, I seem to have something in me that wants to keep fighting. That makes me happy; I didn't know I had it in me.
> Probably I'm still fighting because I'm buoyed by the support I receive from my pocket friends! How lucky I am!



No panic attacks necessary! I’ve found social media to be a bit intimidating, which is why I don’t post too many places. tPF, and this thread in particular, seems to be a safe place. I find it refreshing that you share with us, even the not great stuff (which I wish you didn’t have to endure). So much of what’s on social isn’t reality. I appreciate how real and honest you are. And you do exude all those things I mentioned before. Please don’t sell yourself short!


----------



## dcooney4

My brown and tans.


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> My DD has a very similar Kate Spade bag.



I recall you posting photos! Maybe last year? I had to twist my DD’s arm to purchase it (and I was
paying!), but it turns out the bag works really well for her.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> My brown and tans.


Love the first 3!!! And I miss my Papillon 30 DE….kinda wish I hadn’t sold her.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bags ! That Lilly is so stunning.


Thanks! Your bags are wonderful too. I love the LV and the totes but all are lovely! 


dcooney4 said:


> Oh I like that silver one too.


I liked the silver as much as the pink!


dcooney4 said:


> Just got back from Charleston, South Carolina with my friend. We had a wonderful time. I took a lot of pictures but mostly of window boxes for paintings , but here are a couple of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380746
> View attachment 5380747
> View attachment 5380748
> View attachment 5380750


What beautiful photos. Looks like a lovely place.


papertiger said:


> Have FUN!


Thanks! It was a fabulous day!


jblended said:


> Spoiler: non-bag related update
> 
> 
> 
> I moved a few months ago to a city I haven't been in for a while. I followed my current doctor here because the covid situation back home was out of control and prevented me from accessing treatment I needed.
> 
> I've mostly been in quarantine since arriving but today, I got to explore the city a bit (only my 3rd time actually venturing out properly) and it was crazy! I saw so many Hermes/ Chanel/ Dior/ YSL bags in the wild! These bags are_ so lush_ in person! I had to resist the urge to go up to people and compliment them on their excellent taste in handbags!
> 
> I've lived here briefly before but I feel like it's my first time here (to me, briefly is anything in the 3-6 months range; I usually stay in a country for ~2 years before moving). It's very image-conscious and I'm really not sure what it will be like living here now with my disfigurement. Thankfully, for now, the masks help me hide my face, so I am not feeling too self-conscious.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to be able to start this new chapter here with my mum by my side.
> She had not been coping well since being forced into retirement late last year (in her late 70s and absolutely adamant she had another 10 years of work left in her lol). Thankfully this move has brought back excitement and purpose to her days, since I was too ill to arrange anything and she got busy sorting it all out. On days when she misses her work and her patients, I remind her that I am one of them and she can consider herself the private GP to a VIP!
> 
> A couple of exciting prospects lay ahead.
> Firstly, now that I am healthy enough to be able to wander about a bit, I'll be meeting my former employer from back when I last worked here. I'm trying to get my old job back and am hoping that since he knew me before my accident, he'll be able to look past the physical changes since he last saw me.
> I need to get a real job because this is the longest I've been unemployed and life is really a struggle with no income.
> I'm also planting some seeds for my own independent employment but am not sure if that will pan out (it would be easier to test that idea if I had an income to help move it along some).
> 
> Secondly, I'm meeting with a surgeon I've been referred to who may be able to repair some of the damage done to my face. I don't remember what having a normal face is like anymore, so it would be life-changing if he could make me look a little more like I did before this mess started.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> In bag news, I carried my birthday bag today (the snakeskin, lantern shaped one I posted earlier). It felt amazing to actually use a proper bag after so long. Never mind that I styled that very posh bag with jeans and a hoodie, all that matters is that I used it!


Thanks for sharing all your news. You have been through so much with courage and good spirits. I’m glad your mum is by your side and such a support. It’s also good they she’s feeling better too. I hope both the job and surgery work out well for you.

Enjoy carrying that bag with whatever you want to wear. There are no rules!


papertiger said:


> I was going to to get some new earrings before May but - now I'm looking at this cutie  just stop me!
> 
> View attachment 5381009


Oh my goodness. I love this style and you know it works well for you.


----------



## Katinahat

My Lottie pictured here in our hotel room after the most wonderful day at the wedding. I was chosen by the bride to be the guest on our table who took the table decorations home. It’s beautiful and a lovely treat.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> My brown and tans.


Gorgeous shades in your brown collection dc!

@jblended congratulations on your exciting news and updates. Wishing you and your mom all the best. Happy birthday!

@Katinahat, pretty arrangement! Which shoes did you wear?


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the first 3!!! And I miss my Papillon 30 DE….kinda wish I hadn’t sold her.


Thanks! Just remind yourself why you sold it. Sometimes I see a bag I sold and kind of regret it , then when I try it again I remember why it didn’t work for me.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> My Lottie pictured here in our hotel room after the most wonderful day at the wedding. I was chosen by the bride to be the guest on our table who took the table decorations home. It’s beautiful and a lovely treat.
> View attachment 5381385


Glad you had a good time. The flowers look great with your bag.


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> Some cool stuff on their website…unique and the leather looks great! Is the strap detachable on the Owl? I rarely use them.


I’m sorry for the late response and thank you for the compliment, dear @BowieFan1971 my blue bag has been getting so much love on TPF the straps are detachable! One thing to note, I noticed that you like wearing your bags handheld and/or by the crook of your arm. While this bag is fine as a handheld, I’m not sure if the handle would be long enough for arm carry. Just an FYI!


SakuraSakura said:


> Before I get to sharing my brown goodies I wanted to share some exciting news...
> 
> As some of you know, I was working on a paper worth fifty percent of my overall grade. It took me nearly fifty hours of source seeking, typing and citing references. It has not only impacted my ability to sleep soundly but my general piece of mind. There were so many days where I just cried and typed... I just got it back. I received an A. You don't want to know how hard I cried when I found out about how well I did. I'm still crying as I type.
> 
> I am so beyond proud of myself.
> 
> Happy Easter Friday to my lovely purse friends who help hold me up.


So proud of you! All that blood, tears and sweat paid off!


jblended said:


> Spoiler: non-bag related update
> 
> 
> 
> I moved a few months ago to a city I haven't been in for a while. I followed my current doctor here because the covid situation back home was out of control and prevented me from accessing treatment I needed.
> 
> I've mostly been in quarantine since arriving but today, I got to explore the city a bit (only my 3rd time actually venturing out properly) and it was crazy! I saw so many Hermes/ Chanel/ Dior/ YSL bags in the wild! These bags are_ so lush_ in person! I had to resist the urge to go up to people and compliment them on their excellent taste in handbags!
> 
> I've lived here briefly before but I feel like it's my first time here (to me, briefly is anything in the 3-6 months range; I usually stay in a country for ~2 years before moving). It's very image-conscious and I'm really not sure what it will be like living here now with my disfigurement. Thankfully, for now, the masks help me hide my face, so I am not feeling too self-conscious.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to be able to start this new chapter here with my mum by my side.
> She had not been coping well since being forced into retirement late last year (in her late 70s and absolutely adamant she had another 10 years of work left in her lol). Thankfully this move has brought back excitement and purpose to her days, since I was too ill to arrange anything and she got busy sorting it all out. On days when she misses her work and her patients, I remind her that I am one of them and she can consider herself the private GP to a VIP!
> 
> A couple of exciting prospects lay ahead.
> Firstly, now that I am healthy enough to be able to wander about a bit, I'll be meeting my former employer from back when I last worked here. I'm trying to get my old job back and am hoping that since he knew me before my accident, he'll be able to look past the physical changes since he last saw me.
> I need to get a real job because this is the longest I've been unemployed and life is really a struggle with no income.
> I'm also planting some seeds for my own independent employment but am not sure if that will pan out (it would be easier to test that idea if I had an income to help move it along some).
> 
> Secondly, I'm meeting with a surgeon I've been referred to who may be able to repair some of the damage done to my face. I don't remember what having a normal face is like anymore, so it would be life-changing if he could make me look a little more like I did before this mess started.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> In bag news, I carried my birthday bag today (the snakeskin, lantern shaped one I posted earlier). It felt amazing to actually use a proper bag after so long. Never mind that I styled that very posh bag with jeans and a hoodie, all that matters is that I used it!


I love hearing all about your life and health updates! This thread is such a safe space, so don’t ever worry about telling us about what’s going on in your life or if you need to vent so glad to hear that you’ll be meeting with that surgeon soon, and that you’re slowly getting back to what you’ve always wanted to do. I hope the meeting with your former employer will go well, he is so incredibly lucky to have you wanting to work for him. Any employer would be lucky to have an employee like you. Your resilience and hard work is an example for all of us to live by, I hope he would treasure an employee like you. If not, it’s his loss. Happy to hear your mom is finding new purpose and enthusiasm! Albeit a little different from what she had initially wanted. When a door closes, a window opens somewhere. Thank you for updating us and hope you have many, many exciting adventures ahead in your new city.

I love veining and marks on leathers, crazy horse leather is right up my alley. I live in Canada and although I’ve been interested in Portland Leather Goods, they don’t ship outside of USA. I just checked Go Forth Goods and they ship internationally, so I’ll take a look around their website! I do recall @dcooney4 and @ElainePG talking about Go Forth Goods before so I’m going to dig back in the thread and read up more about their products. Thanks for the Etsy recs, I’ll take a look!


----------



## jblended

Oh, I'm absolutely floored by all the love! Thank you all for always offering the best advice, unwavering support, and lots of humour on dark days. I adore this TPF family and I hope you each know that you're incredible people! 

@papertiger ZOMG the bag! YES! Buy the bag!  

@dcooney4 Love that tan suede bag!

@Katinahat How lovely that you got the flowers! I'm glad you had a wonderful time.  Which shoes did you end up wearing?

@afroken Yes, I believe they both have bags from GFG. It was just a happy accident that I ended up with scraps of crazy horse. I bought a bag of scraps from a warehouse to play with because I was in quarantine and needed a distraction. The scraps turned out to be very large pieces and included 2 bits of crazy horse. I really lucked out. It's such a lovely leather and smells divine.

@SakuraSakura Congratulations on that A! You're awesome!


----------



## More bags

@SakuraSakura way to go on your A - well deserved!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> My Lottie pictured here in our hotel room after the most wonderful day at the wedding. I was chosen by the bride to be the guest on our table who took the table decorations home. It’s beautiful and a lovely treat.
> View attachment 5381385



Love the flowers too!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> My brown and tans.



All shades  

Miu Miu is so cool.

What is the dark brown backpack?


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> All shades
> 
> Miu Miu is so cool.
> 
> What is the dark brown backpack?


Portland Leather Goods


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> I’m sorry for the late response and thank you for the compliment, dear @BowieFan1971 my blue bag has been getting so much love on TPF the straps are detachable! One thing to note, I noticed that you like wearing your bags handheld and/or by the crook of your arm. While this bag is fine as a handheld, I’m not sure if the handle would be long enough for arm carry. Just an FYI!
> 
> So proud of you! All that blood, tears and sweat paid off!
> 
> I love hearing all about your life and health updates! This thread is such a safe space, so don’t ever worry about telling us about what’s going on in your life or if you need to vent so glad to hear that you’ll be meeting with that surgeon soon, and that you’re slowly getting back to what you’ve always wanted to do. I hope the meeting with your former employer will go well, he is so incredibly lucky to have you wanting to work for him. Any employer would be lucky to have an employee like you. Your resilience and hard work is an example for all of us to live by, I hope he would treasure an employee like you. If not, it’s his loss. Happy to hear your mom is finding new purpose and enthusiasm! Albeit a little different from what she had initially wanted. When a door closes, a window opens somewhere. Thank you for updating us and hope you have many, many exciting adventures ahead in your new city.
> 
> I love veining and marks on leathers, crazy horse leather is right up my alley. I live in Canada and although I’ve been interested in Portland Leather Goods, they don’t ship outside of USA. I just checked Go Forth Goods and they ship internationally, so I’ll take a look around their website! I do recall @dcooney4 and @ElainePG talking about Go Forth Goods before so I’m going to dig back in the thread and read up more about their products. Thanks for the Etsy recs, I’ll take a look!


Thanks for the heads up! I do like to be able ti carry on my forearm, not necessarily the crook. I will have to try a few of my smaller handled bags and see how they work.


----------



## papertiger

Wearing my mother's vintage Gucci N-S hand-knotted patent and suede bamboo handle basket. 

Just in case we are feeling guilty about the price of our bags, I found the receipt - over £5K in mid-90s (over $7k). Colour me shocked.

Wearing with 'matching Gucci ' black patent and PVD Shopping Knight belt from 2009


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I was going to to get some new earrings before May but - now I'm looking at this cutie  just stop me!
> 
> View attachment 5381009


oh boy… I love it!  


dcooney4 said:


> My brown and tans.


Lovely shades of brown, so varied!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Wearing my mother's vintage Gucci N-S hand-knotted patent and suede bamboo handle basket.
> 
> Just in case we are feeling guilty about the price of our bags, I found the receipt - over £5K in mid-90s (over $7k). Colour me shocked.
> 
> Wearing with 'matching Gucci ' black patent and PVD Shopping Knight belt from 2009
> 
> View attachment 5381598


Stunning bag papertiger!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Spoiler: non-bag related update
> 
> 
> 
> I moved a few months ago to a city I haven't been in for a while. I followed my current doctor here because the covid situation back home was out of control and prevented me from accessing treatment I needed.
> 
> I've mostly been in quarantine since arriving but today, I got to explore the city a bit (only my 3rd time actually venturing out properly) and it was crazy! I saw so many Hermes/ Chanel/ Dior/ YSL bags in the wild! These bags are_ so lush_ in person! I had to resist the urge to go up to people and compliment them on their excellent taste in handbags!
> 
> I've lived here briefly before but I feel like it's my first time here (to me, briefly is anything in the 3-6 months range; I usually stay in a country for ~2 years before moving). It's very image-conscious and I'm really not sure what it will be like living here now with my disfigurement. Thankfully, for now, the masks help me hide my face, so I am not feeling too self-conscious.
> 
> I feel very fortunate to be able to start this new chapter here with my mum by my side.
> She had not been coping well since being forced into retirement late last year (in her late 70s and absolutely adamant she had another 10 years of work left in her lol). Thankfully this move has brought back excitement and purpose to her days, since I was too ill to arrange anything and she got busy sorting it all out. On days when she misses her work and her patients, I remind her that I am one of them and she can consider herself the private GP to a VIP!
> 
> A couple of exciting prospects lay ahead.
> Firstly, now that I am healthy enough to be able to wander about a bit, I'll be meeting my former employer from back when I last worked here. I'm trying to get my old job back and am hoping that since he knew me before my accident, he'll be able to look past the physical changes since he last saw me.
> I need to get a real job because this is the longest I've been unemployed and life is really a struggle with no income.
> I'm also planting some seeds for my own independent employment but am not sure if that will pan out (it would be easier to test that idea if I had an income to help move it along some).
> 
> Secondly, I'm meeting with a surgeon I've been referred to who may be able to repair some of the damage done to my face. I don't remember what having a normal face is like anymore, so it would be life-changing if he could make me look a little more like I did before this mess started.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> In bag news, I carried my birthday bag today (the snakeskin, lantern shaped one I posted earlier). It felt amazing to actually use a proper bag after so long. Never mind that I styled that very posh bag with jeans and a hoodie, all that matters is that I used it!


I have not finished back reading, but I’m happy about your post and life development!!!  Isn’t it nice to be with your Mom! And I wish you well on your job hunt.  Whatever happens, your pocket friends are here!


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> Just got back from Charleston, South Carolina with my friend. We had a wonderful time. I took a lot of pictures but mostly of window boxes for paintings , but here are a couple of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5380746
> View attachment 5380747
> View attachment 5380748
> View attachment 5380750



Love these pictures.   What a great looking place.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Gorgeous shades in your brown collection dc!
> 
> @jblended congratulations on your exciting news and updates. Wishing you and your mom all the best. Happy birthday!
> 
> @Katinahat, pretty arrangement! Which shoes did you wear?





dcooney4 said:


> Glad you had a good time. The flowers look great with your bag.





jblended said:


> Oh, I'm absolutely floored by all the love! Thank you all for always offering the best advice, unwavering support, and lots of humour on dark days. I adore this TPF family and I hope you each know that you're incredible people!
> 
> @papertiger ZOMG the bag! YES! Buy the bag!
> 
> @dcooney4 Love that tan suede bag!
> 
> @Katinahat How lovely that you got the flowers! I'm glad you had a wonderful time.  Which shoes did you end up wearing?
> 
> @afroken Yes, I believe they both have bags from GFG. It was just a happy accident that I ended up with scraps of crazy horse. I bought a bag of scraps from a warehouse to play with because I was in quarantine and needed a distraction. The scraps turned out to be very large pieces and included 2 bits of crazy horse. I really lucked out. It's such a lovely leather and smells divine.
> 
> @SakuraSakura Congratulations on that A! You're awesome!





papertiger said:


> Love the flowers too!


Thanks everyone! I went with pink shoes for day time and changed into low navy wedges with sparkles for dancing in the evening. I had the loveliest time as clearly did the bride and groom.



Spoiler:  Family Dynamics



There are some very complicated family dynamics which meant only my sister and I attended the wedding not my parents. I try desperately hard to remain neutral and not to be bothered by the negativity. There has now ended up being increased conflict between my parents, who were not there, and they are talking about separating from each other. My own relationship with my M can be strained but I’m trying to support them both and still look after my myself and my children. I’m just glad my relationship with DH is built on love and respect but it’s been a sad end to a lovely weekend.


----------



## Cordeliere

Another chapter in the Israel trip.

We left Jerusalem on the morning of Good Friday.   We were there 5 days.  It was such an interesting time to be there.    Ramadan, Passover, and Easter all fell at the same time, which is very rare.   The streets were filled with pilgrims of all stripes.  The Christians were headed to the church of the Holy Sepulcher, the Jews were headed to the Western Wall, and the Muslims to the Dome of the Rock.    I was not aware that the old city is filled with all kinds of houses of worship for the various denominations of all 3 religions but there are one or more on every street.   There are 4 unequally sized quarters.  The Armenian is the smallest, Jewish and Christian in the middle, and Muslim is the largest.  That surprised me.  We happened to be in the Christian quarter  where the Jaffa gate is.  To me, that area seems like the living room of the Old City.

On Holy Thursday, we walked out of our hotel and to our astonishment there was a march of 50 or more priests in long black robes walking briskly up the street to the Latin Patriarchate  (established in 1099).  This church is the center of this group for Israel, Palastine, Jordon, and Cyprus so I assume those were priests from all those countries. On Holy Thursday, they wash the feet of the poor.  On Holy Thursday, many tour buses rolled into town.  Our hotel was filled with several church organized groups lead by pastors and priests.  On the main streets, a few people were walking around with a cross on their shoulder.

The week before there had been a shooting in Tel Aviv in a nightclub on a very trendy street by a person from the West Bank.  Three died and 10 were injured.  It was about a mile from our Tel Aviv hotel.  At first we were nervous, but finally decided New York and Chicago are worse.  The incident,  on top of other recent terrorism,  resulted in a major mobilization of the military on the streets in Jerusalem.  There were groups of 4 soldiers on almost every corner, typically 2 men and 2 women.  They had baby faces and were all had menancing looking machine guns over their shoulders and they stood around looking at their phones.

The Church of the Holy Sepulcher was the major destination for many Christian tourists.  My favorite fact about the Old City is how the Church of the Holy Sepulcher was established.  The Old City had been fought over sixteen times, totally destroyed and rebuilt twice, besieged 23 times, attacked 52 times, and captured and recaptured 44 times.  After all that, it is pretty had to know what happened where.  When the Roman Emperor Constantine converted to Christianity in about 300 AD, he sent his mother, Helena,  to Jerusalem to identify where important events in Christ's life occurred, in order to put Churches there.  She found relics believed to be the true cross of Jesus and the place Jesus was believed to be crucified, so that is how the Church was located.  The last few stations of the cross are inside the church, so the locations are VERY specific.   A bunch of denominations have shared control of the church for 160 years.  It was a big problem to decide who got the keys, so it was decided two Muslim families would control the keys.  One family keeps the keys overnight and the other picks up the keys in the morning and unlocks the Church.

The place i liked the best was the Temple Mount.  I liked it best because I figured it was probably in the same place it was during Christ's time cause it is too big to be moved.  Also it is open and has trees and grass, while most of the Old City is narrow, sort of claustrophobic, and all rock.   The Temple Mount is an elevated area that I would guess is 4 stories high and larger than a football field.  During all those times the city was damaged or destroyed, the victors build a place of worship on it for their religion so it has been pagan, Christian, and Muslim.  Herod's temple was there and is where Jesus threw out the money changers.   One of the enormous retaining walls of the base is the Western Wall of the old temple. It is the holiest site in Judaism because the final temple will be build there when the Messiah comes. On the top are two Mosques--the big one is the Dome of the Rock.   Only Muslims can go in the mosques but people of all faiths can walk around the grounds on top which are beautiful and peaceful.  There is a specfic path to the top that non-Muslims must take. One of the outside gates into the Old City is how Muslims get there.  80,000 Muslims were expected to come to pray at the Dome of the Rock for the first Friday of Ramadan which also happened to be Good Friday.

We had made our plans to leave Jerusalem on Friday without any awareness of the religious holidays.  We had a reservation to rent a car and I was totally freaked about the expected in flux of 80,000 people.  I wanted to be on the road by 8 am before all 80,000 would clog the roads.   We woke up about 5 am hearing sounds that sounded like either fireworks or gunshots.   The sounds were tear gas bombs being detonated at the gate where the Muslims were gathered, but the problem was caused by members of some sect of Judaism trying to enter that gate with lambs to sacrifice.  The government warned them in advance, don't do this, but they didn't listen.   I really don't understand the dynamics of it all.  The side of the Temple Mount I was on was supposed to be safe, so I hot-footed it to the Western wall and put my little prayers on a very little piece of paper into one of the cracks in the wall.  I had been taking requests from friends so I had prayer requests from 5 people on my paper.   The Christian side of the city was really quiet and empty and seemed sort of mystical in the early morning.  It was just me, a few Jewish men, and lots of military drinking coffee.

Traffic was not bad at all getting out of town.  We hired a taxi driver to lead us from the rental car place to the highway toward the Dead Sea, since we can't read most of the road signs as they are in 3 languages:  Hebrew, Arabic, and English that is pretty useless as it doesn't tell you what you need to know.  We were glad to be out of town.  There was a rock throwing conflict between the Palestinians and the military after we left, but I don't really know the details of it.  If there is anything we learned from talking with a lot of people while we were there is there are two sides to everything.

Here is a picture of the Western Wall at dusk.  Men pray on the left and women pray on the right behind the white dividers.  My prayer is in a crack at the extreme right of the wall.  Jewish people back away from the wall when they leave so that they don't turn their back on the wall.  The horizontal brown thing on the right that has lights on it is the ramp that is the only path that non Muslims can take up to the top of the Mount. You can see the dome of one of the mosques on the upper right.  The other picture is pocket garden we passed on our walk back.


----------



## Jereni

I am way late with my brown bags but sharing them now and will do my metallics later this week.

Celine ‘Big’ bag, a chestnut sort of brown.



Coach Winnie, in mahogany. I love this bag but not the color… not sure what color Winnie I should get instead. Not that there are many options obtainable.



Prada tote in Argilla. This is a taupe and based on the tone I probably should have shared it during gray week.



Tory Burch… also prob should have been during gray week.



Valextra in oyster.



Fendi peekaboo



Tory Burch moon bag



LV multi-pochette



Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir. Only use this for travel. Wish I’d gotten black or gray at this point.


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> Another chapter in the Israel trip.
> 
> We left Jerusalem on the morning of Good Friday.   We were there 5 days.  It was such an interesting time to be there.    Ramadan, Passover, and Easter all fell at the same time, which is very rare.   The streets were filled with pilgrims of all stripes.  The Christians were headed to the church of the Holy Sepulcher, the Jews were headed to the Western Wall, and the Muslims to the Dome of the Rock.    I was not aware that the old city is filled with all kinds of houses of worship for the various denominations of all 3 religions but there are one or more on every street.   There are 4 unequally sized quarters.  The Armenian is the smallest, Jewish and Christian in the middle, and Muslim is the largest.  That surprised me.  We happened to be in the Christian quarter  where the Jaffa gate is.  To me, that area seems like the living room of the Old City.
> 
> On Holy Thursday, we walked out of our hotel and to our astonishment there was a march of 50 or more priests in long black robes walking briskly up the street to the Latin Patriarchate  (established in 1099).  This church is the center of this group for Israel, Palastine, Jordon, and Cyprus so I assume those were priests from all those countries. On Holy Thursday, they wash the feet of the poor.  On Holy Thursday, many tour buses rolled into town.  Our hotel was filled with several church organized groups lead by pastors and priests.  On the main streets, a few people were walking around with a cross on their shoulder.
> 
> The week before there had been a shooting in Tel Aviv in a nightclub on a very trendy street by a person from the West Bank.  Three died and 10 were injured.  It was about a mile from our Tel Aviv hotel.  At first we were nervous, but finally decided New York and Chicago are worse.  The incident,  on top of other recent terrorism,  resulted in a major mobilization of the military on the streets in Jerusalem.  There were groups of 4 soldiers on almost every corner, typically 2 men and 2 women.  They had baby faces and were all had menancing looking machine guns over their shoulders and they stood around looking at their phones.
> 
> The Church of the Holy Sepulcher was the major destination for many Christian tourists.  My favorite fact about the Old City is how the Church of the Holy Sepulcher was established.  The Old City had been fought over sixteen times, totally destroyed and rebuilt twice, besieged 23 times, attacked 52 times, and captured and recaptured 44 times.  After all that, it is pretty had to know what happened where.  When the Roman Emperor Constantine converted to Christianity in about 300 AD, he sent his mother, Helena,  to Jerusalem to identify where important events in Christ's life occurred, in order to put Churches there.  She found relics believed to be the true cross of Jesus and the place Jesus was believed to be crucified, so that is how the Church was located.  The last few stations of the cross are inside the church, so the locations are VERY specific.   A bunch of denominations have shared control of the church for 160 years.  It was a big problem to decide who got the keys, so it was decided two Muslim families would control the keys.  One family keeps the keys overnight and the other picks up the keys in the morning and unlocks the Church.
> 
> The place i liked the best was the Temple Mount.  I liked it best because I figured it was probably in the same place it was during Christ's time cause it is too big to be moved.  Also it is open and has trees and grass, while most of the Old City is narrow, sort of claustrophobic, and all rock.   The Temple Mount is an elevated area that I would guess is 4 stories high and larger than a football field.  During all those times the city was damaged or destroyed, the victors build a place of worship on it for their religion so it has been pagan, Christian, and Muslim.  Herod's temple was there and is where Jesus threw out the money changers.   One of the enormous retaining walls of the base is the Western Wall of the old temple. It is the holiest site in Judaism because the final temple will be build there when the Messiah comes. On the top are two Mosques--the big one is the Dome of the Rock.   Only Muslims can go in the mosques but people of all faiths can walk around the grounds on top which are beautiful and peaceful.  There is a specfic path to the top that non-Muslims must take. One of the outside gates into the Old City is how Muslims get there.  80,000 Muslims were expected to come to pray at the Dome of the Rock for the first Friday of Ramadan which also happened to be Good Friday.
> 
> We had made our plans to leave Jerusalem on Friday without any awareness of the religious holidays.  We had a reservation to rent a car and I was totally freaked about the expected in flux of 80,000 people.  I wanted to be on the road by 8 am before all 80,000 would clog the roads.   We woke up about 5 am hearing sounds that sounded like either fireworks or gunshots.   The sounds were tear gas bombs being detonated at the gate where the Muslims were gathered, but the problem was caused by members of some sect of Judaism trying to enter that gate with lambs to sacrifice.  The government warned them in advance, don't do this, but they didn't listen.   I really don't understand the dynamics of it all.  The side of the Temple Mount I was on was supposed to be safe, so I hot-footed it to the Western wall and put my little prayers on a very little piece of paper into one of the cracks in the wall.  I had been taking requests from friends so I had prayer requests from 5 people on my paper.   The Christian side of the city was really quiet and empty and seemed sort of mystical in the early morning.  It was just me, a few Jewish men, and lots of military drinking coffee.
> 
> Traffic was not bad at all getting out of town.  We hired a taxi driver to lead us from the rental car place to the highway toward the Dead Sea, since we can't read most of the road signs as they are in 3 languages:  Hebrew, Arabic, and English that is pretty useless as it doesn't tell you what you need to know.  We were glad to be out of town.  There was a rock throwing conflict between the Palestinians and the military after we left, but I don't really know the details of it.  If there is anything we learned from talking with a lot of people while we were there is there are two sides to everything.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Western Wall at dusk.  Men pray on the left and women pray on the right behind the white dividers.  My prayer is in a crack at the extreme right of the wall.  Jewish people back away from the wall when they leave so that they don't turn their back on the wall.  The horizontal brown thing on the right that has lights on it is the ramp that is the only path that non Muslims can take up to the top of the Mount. You can see the dome of one of the mosques on the upper right.  The other picture is pocket garden we passed on our walk back.
> 
> View attachment 5381828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381829


What an incredible write up of your trip and observations. I almost feel like I am there. You’ve seen so much and made some really interesting points. Great photos too.

I’m not used to people with guns as our police don’t carry them, or at least not obviously. I found it slightly intimidating when I travelled to Egypt as there were tourist police everywhere with guns, even when we were sunbathing. They had to sit on the roof deck of the Nile cruiser, watching for dangers but ensuring they looked the other way so as not to see western women in swimwear.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> I am way late with my brown bags but sharing them now and will do my metallics later this week.
> 
> Celine ‘Big’ bag, a chestnut sort of brown.
> View attachment 5381843
> 
> 
> Coach Winnie, in mahogany. I love this bag but not the color… not sure what color Winnie I should get instead. Not that there are many options obtainable.
> View attachment 5381852
> 
> 
> Prada tote in Argilla. This is a taupe and based on the tone I probably should have shared it during gray week.
> View attachment 5381853
> 
> 
> Tory Burch… also prob should have been during gray week.
> View attachment 5381855
> 
> 
> Valextra in oyster.
> View attachment 5381857
> 
> 
> Fendi peekaboo
> View attachment 5381858
> 
> 
> Tory Burch moon bag
> View attachment 5381859
> 
> 
> LV multi-pochette
> View attachment 5381861
> 
> 
> Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir. Only use this for travel. Wish I’d gotten black or gray at this point.
> View attachment 5381862


Oooooo, love them all @Jereni ! But your LV multi and the peakaboo are my favourites.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Another chapter in the Israel trip.
> 
> We left Jerusalem on the morning of Good Friday.   We were there 5 days.  It was such an interesting time to be there.    Ramadan, Passover, and Easter all fell at the same time, which is very rare.   The streets were filled with pilgrims of all stripes.  The Christians were headed to the church of the Holy Sepulcher, the Jews were headed to the Western Wall, and the Muslims to the Dome of the Rock.    I was not aware that the old city is filled with all kinds of houses of worship for the various denominations of all 3 religions but there are one or more on every street.   There are 4 unequally sized quarters.  The Armenian is the smallest, Jewish and Christian in the middle, and Muslim is the largest.  That surprised me.  We happened to be in the Christian quarter  where the Jaffa gate is.  To me, that area seems like the living room of the Old City.
> 
> On Holy Thursday, we walked out of our hotel and to our astonishment there was a march of 50 or more priests in long black robes walking briskly up the street to the Latin Patriarchate  (established in 1099).  This church is the center of this group for Israel, Palastine, Jordon, and Cyprus so I assume those were priests from all those countries. On Holy Thursday, they wash the feet of the poor.  On Holy Thursday, many tour buses rolled into town.  Our hotel was filled with several church organized groups lead by pastors and priests.  On the main streets, a few people were walking around with a cross on their shoulder.
> 
> The week before there had been a shooting in Tel Aviv in a nightclub on a very trendy street by a person from the West Bank.  Three died and 10 were injured.  It was about a mile from our Tel Aviv hotel.  At first we were nervous, but finally decided New York and Chicago are worse.  The incident,  on top of other recent terrorism,  resulted in a major mobilization of the military on the streets in Jerusalem.  There were groups of 4 soldiers on almost every corner, typically 2 men and 2 women.  They had baby faces and were all had menancing looking machine guns over their shoulders and they stood around looking at their phones.
> 
> The Church of the Holy Sepulcher was the major destination for many Christian tourists.  My favorite fact about the Old City is how the Church of the Holy Sepulcher was established.  The Old City had been fought over sixteen times, totally destroyed and rebuilt twice, besieged 23 times, attacked 52 times, and captured and recaptured 44 times.  After all that, it is pretty had to know what happened where.  When the Roman Emperor Constantine converted to Christianity in about 300 AD, he sent his mother, Helena,  to Jerusalem to identify where important events in Christ's life occurred, in order to put Churches there.  She found relics believed to be the true cross of Jesus and the place Jesus was believed to be crucified, so that is how the Church was located.  The last few stations of the cross are inside the church, so the locations are VERY specific.   A bunch of denominations have shared control of the church for 160 years.  It was a big problem to decide who got the keys, so it was decided two Muslim families would control the keys.  One family keeps the keys overnight and the other picks up the keys in the morning and unlocks the Church.
> 
> The place i liked the best was the Temple Mount.  I liked it best because I figured it was probably in the same place it was during Christ's time cause it is too big to be moved.  Also it is open and has trees and grass, while most of the Old City is narrow, sort of claustrophobic, and all rock.   The Temple Mount is an elevated area that I would guess is 4 stories high and larger than a football field.  During all those times the city was damaged or destroyed, the victors build a place of worship on it for their religion so it has been pagan, Christian, and Muslim.  Herod's temple was there and is where Jesus threw out the money changers.   One of the enormous retaining walls of the base is the Western Wall of the old temple. It is the holiest site in Judaism because the final temple will be build there when the Messiah comes. On the top are two Mosques--the big one is the Dome of the Rock.   Only Muslims can go in the mosques but people of all faiths can walk around the grounds on top which are beautiful and peaceful.  There is a specfic path to the top that non-Muslims must take. One of the outside gates into the Old City is how Muslims get there.  80,000 Muslims were expected to come to pray at the Dome of the Rock for the first Friday of Ramadan which also happened to be Good Friday.
> 
> We had made our plans to leave Jerusalem on Friday without any awareness of the religious holidays.  We had a reservation to rent a car and I was totally freaked about the expected in flux of 80,000 people.  I wanted to be on the road by 8 am before all 80,000 would clog the roads.   We woke up about 5 am hearing sounds that sounded like either fireworks or gunshots.   The sounds were tear gas bombs being detonated at the gate where the Muslims were gathered, but the problem was caused by members of some sect of Judaism trying to enter that gate with lambs to sacrifice.  The government warned them in advance, don't do this, but they didn't listen.   I really don't understand the dynamics of it all.  The side of the Temple Mount I was on was supposed to be safe, so I hot-footed it to the Western wall and put my little prayers on a very little piece of paper into one of the cracks in the wall.  I had been taking requests from friends so I had prayer requests from 5 people on my paper.   The Christian side of the city was really quiet and empty and seemed sort of mystical in the early morning.  It was just me, a few Jewish men, and lots of military drinking coffee.
> 
> Traffic was not bad at all getting out of town.  We hired a taxi driver to lead us from the rental car place to the highway toward the Dead Sea, since we can't read most of the road signs as they are in 3 languages:  Hebrew, Arabic, and English that is pretty useless as it doesn't tell you what you need to know.  We were glad to be out of town.  There was a rock throwing conflict between the Palestinians and the military after we left, but I don't really know the details of it.  If there is anything we learned from talking with a lot of people while we were there is there are two sides to everything.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Western Wall at dusk.  Men pray on the left and women pray on the right behind the white dividers.  My prayer is in a crack at the extreme right of the wall.  Jewish people back away from the wall when they leave so that they don't turn their back on the wall.  The horizontal brown thing on the right that has lights on it is the ramp that is the only path that non Muslims can take up to the top of the Mount. You can see the dome of one of the mosques on the upper right.  The other picture is pocket garden we passed on our walk back.
> 
> View attachment 5381828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381829


I love reading your travel experience, thank you for sharing them with and be safe!


Jereni said:


> I am way late with my brown bags but sharing them now and will do my metallics later this week.
> 
> Celine ‘Big’ bag, a chestnut sort of brown.
> View attachment 5381843
> 
> 
> Coach Winnie, in mahogany. I love this bag but not the color… not sure what color Winnie I should get instead. Not that there are many options obtainable.
> View attachment 5381852
> 
> 
> Prada tote in Argilla. This is a taupe and based on the tone I probably should have shared it during gray week.
> View attachment 5381853
> 
> 
> Tory Burch… also prob should have been during gray week.
> View attachment 5381855
> 
> 
> Valextra in oyster.
> View attachment 5381857
> 
> 
> Fendi peekaboo
> View attachment 5381858
> 
> 
> Tory Burch moon bag
> View attachment 5381859
> 
> 
> LV multi-pochette
> View attachment 5381861
> 
> 
> Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir. Only use this for travel. Wish I’d gotten black or gray at this point.
> View attachment 5381862


So beautiful! I love your Tory Burch - those contrast linings are gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hi All! I’ve been a bit AWOL as i was traveling and then have a crazy busy work week. 

*HAPPY EASTER* to all who celebrate or observe!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sparkletastic

*Sparkle’s Metallic Bags *

Yes! Metallics are my favorite as they are the perfect neutral with a bit of personality!

*2016:*
• Silver no name leather clutch
• Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
• Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
• Michael Kors gold bucket bag
• Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
• Coach (can’t remember the model) in rose gold
• Dior cannage baguette in soft gold


*


2022:*
I am incredibly happy with the curation I’ve done in my metallics category. I offloaded also-ran bags and now have ones I adore.

I kept:

• Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
• Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote



And, I added:
• Chanel Gold Perf. Lamb New Medium Le Boy
• Dior Silver Microcannage Diorama
• Fendi Silver Tube Floral WOC
	

		
			
		

		
	







To feel “complete” with my metallics
 I desperately need a smallish gold and a smallish / medium rose gold. Both are extremely hard to find.  But, both are top priority for me in terms of next acquisitions.

BTW - I actually bought the Marc Jacobs Glam shot in gold and it was a huge no. It had a dirty greenish cast to it’s gold color.  That being said, the shape and style was cute. If he releases that bag in a color I like but wouldn’t often need, I’d consider it for a fun little knock about bag.

—////—

Side note. I’ll likely be gone more than present in the short / mid term. I absolutely love my bags and adore all of you.  But, the recent gold bag hunt showed me the thrill of hunting, plotting and talking about bags really isn’t what it used to be. I’m just enjoying other things more. 

I’m sure my bag interest will return at some point and I reserve the right to pop in and say hi and share virtual hugs.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> oh boy… I love it!
> 
> Lovely shades of brown, so varied!


Thanks! I love yours.


----------



## baghabitz34

Incredibly behind, like usual. I don’t have any white bags. I have Coach’s chalk & ivory.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Thanks everyone! I went with pink shoes for day time and changed into low navy wedges with sparkles for dancing in the evening. I had the loveliest time as clearly did the bride and groom.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Family Dynamics
> 
> 
> 
> There are some very complicated family dynamics which meant only my sister and I attended the wedding not my parents. I try desperately hard to remain neutral and not to be bothered by the negativity. There has now ended up being increased conflict between my parents, who were not there, and they are talking about separating from each other. My own relationship with my M can be strained but I’m trying to support them both and still look after my myself and my children. I’m just glad my relationship with DH is built on love and respect but it’s been a sad end to a lovely weekend.



While I‘m glad to hear the wedding weekend was enjoyable, I’m saddened to hear about all the difficult family dynamics and that they may cause your parents to separate. Your DH sounds like a rock and your DDs are lucky to have a mom like you who looks after them so fiercely. Hugs to you!


----------



## msd_bags

Cordeliere said:


> Another chapter in the Israel trip.
> 
> We left Jerusalem on the morning of Good Friday.   We were there 5 days.  It was such an interesting time to be there.    Ramadan, Passover, and Easter all fell at the same time, which is very rare.   The streets were filled with pilgrims of all stripes.  The Christians were headed to the church of the Holy Sepulcher, the Jews were headed to the Western Wall, and the Muslims to the Dome of the Rock.    I was not aware that the old city is filled with all kinds of houses of worship for the various denominations of all 3 religions but there are one or more on every street.   There are 4 unequally sized quarters.  The Armenian is the smallest, Jewish and Christian in the middle, and Muslim is the largest.  That surprised me.  We happened to be in the Christian quarter  where the Jaffa gate is.  To me, that area seems like the living room of the Old City.
> 
> On Holy Thursday, we walked out of our hotel and to our astonishment there was a march of 50 or more priests in long black robes walking briskly up the street to the Latin Patriarchate  (established in 1099).  This church is the center of this group for Israel, Palastine, Jordon, and Cyprus so I assume those were priests from all those countries. On Holy Thursday, they wash the feet of the poor.  On Holy Thursday, many tour buses rolled into town.  Our hotel was filled with several church organized groups lead by pastors and priests.  On the main streets, a few people were walking around with a cross on their shoulder.
> 
> The week before there had been a shooting in Tel Aviv in a nightclub on a very trendy street by a person from the West Bank.  Three died and 10 were injured.  It was about a mile from our Tel Aviv hotel.  At first we were nervous, but finally decided New York and Chicago are worse.  The incident,  on top of other recent terrorism,  resulted in a major mobilization of the military on the streets in Jerusalem.  There were groups of 4 soldiers on almost every corner, typically 2 men and 2 women.  They had baby faces and were all had menancing looking machine guns over their shoulders and they stood around looking at their phones.
> 
> The Church of the Holy Sepulcher was the major destination for many Christian tourists.  My favorite fact about the Old City is how the Church of the Holy Sepulcher was established.  The Old City had been fought over sixteen times, totally destroyed and rebuilt twice, besieged 23 times, attacked 52 times, and captured and recaptured 44 times.  After all that, it is pretty had to know what happened where.  When the Roman Emperor Constantine converted to Christianity in about 300 AD, he sent his mother, Helena,  to Jerusalem to identify where important events in Christ's life occurred, in order to put Churches there.  She found relics believed to be the true cross of Jesus and the place Jesus was believed to be crucified, so that is how the Church was located.  The last few stations of the cross are inside the church, so the locations are VERY specific.   A bunch of denominations have shared control of the church for 160 years.  It was a big problem to decide who got the keys, so it was decided two Muslim families would control the keys.  One family keeps the keys overnight and the other picks up the keys in the morning and unlocks the Church.
> 
> The place i liked the best was the Temple Mount.  I liked it best because I figured it was probably in the same place it was during Christ's time cause it is too big to be moved.  Also it is open and has trees and grass, while most of the Old City is narrow, sort of claustrophobic, and all rock.   The Temple Mount is an elevated area that I would guess is 4 stories high and larger than a football field.  During all those times the city was damaged or destroyed, the victors build a place of worship on it for their religion so it has been pagan, Christian, and Muslim.  Herod's temple was there and is where Jesus threw out the money changers.   One of the enormous retaining walls of the base is the Western Wall of the old temple. It is the holiest site in Judaism because the final temple will be build there when the Messiah comes. On the top are two Mosques--the big one is the Dome of the Rock.   Only Muslims can go in the mosques but people of all faiths can walk around the grounds on top which are beautiful and peaceful.  There is a specfic path to the top that non-Muslims must take. One of the outside gates into the Old City is how Muslims get there.  80,000 Muslims were expected to come to pray at the Dome of the Rock for the first Friday of Ramadan which also happened to be Good Friday.
> 
> We had made our plans to leave Jerusalem on Friday without any awareness of the religious holidays.  We had a reservation to rent a car and I was totally freaked about the expected in flux of 80,000 people.  I wanted to be on the road by 8 am before all 80,000 would clog the roads.   We woke up about 5 am hearing sounds that sounded like either fireworks or gunshots.   The sounds were tear gas bombs being detonated at the gate where the Muslims were gathered, but the problem was caused by members of some sect of Judaism trying to enter that gate with lambs to sacrifice.  The government warned them in advance, don't do this, but they didn't listen.   I really don't understand the dynamics of it all.  The side of the Temple Mount I was on was supposed to be safe, so I hot-footed it to the Western wall and put my little prayers on a very little piece of paper into one of the cracks in the wall.  I had been taking requests from friends so I had prayer requests from 5 people on my paper.   The Christian side of the city was really quiet and empty and seemed sort of mystical in the early morning.  It was just me, a few Jewish men, and lots of military drinking coffee.
> 
> Traffic was not bad at all getting out of town.  We hired a taxi driver to lead us from the rental car place to the highway toward the Dead Sea, since we can't read most of the road signs as they are in 3 languages:  Hebrew, Arabic, and English that is pretty useless as it doesn't tell you what you need to know.  We were glad to be out of town.  There was a rock throwing conflict between the Palestinians and the military after we left, but I don't really know the details of it.  If there is anything we learned from talking with a lot of people while we were there is there are two sides to everything.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Western Wall at dusk.  Men pray on the left and women pray on the right behind the white dividers.  My prayer is in a crack at the extreme right of the wall.  Jewish people back away from the wall when they leave so that they don't turn their back on the wall.  The horizontal brown thing on the right that has lights on it is the ramp that is the only path that non Muslims can take up to the top of the Mount. You can see the dome of one of the mosques on the upper right.  The other picture is pocket garden we passed on our walk back.
> 
> View attachment 5381828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381829


Love how you shared your travel with us!  I actually thought of you when I was attending Palm Sunday (Sunday before Easter) mass.  The priest in his homily said, “Don’t go to the Holy Land during Holy Week!  It’s jam-packed with people/tourists/pilgrims.”


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I am way late with my brown bags but sharing them now and will do my metallics later this week.
> 
> Celine ‘Big’ bag, a chestnut sort of brown.
> View attachment 5381843
> 
> 
> Coach Winnie, in mahogany. I love this bag but not the color… not sure what color Winnie I should get instead. Not that there are many options obtainable.
> View attachment 5381852
> 
> 
> Prada tote in Argilla. This is a taupe and based on the tone I probably should have shared it during gray week.
> View attachment 5381853
> 
> 
> Tory Burch… also prob should have been during gray week.
> View attachment 5381855
> 
> 
> Valextra in oyster.
> View attachment 5381857
> 
> 
> Fendi peekaboo
> View attachment 5381858
> 
> 
> Tory Burch moon bag
> View attachment 5381859
> 
> 
> LV multi-pochette
> View attachment 5381861
> 
> 
> Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir. Only use this for travel. Wish I’d gotten black or gray at this point.
> View attachment 5381862


Wonderful selection! I love the clean lines of your bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Thanks everyone! I went with pink shoes for day time and changed into low navy wedges with sparkles for dancing in the evening. I had the loveliest time as clearly did the bride and groom.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Family Dynamics
> 
> 
> 
> There are some very complicated family dynamics which meant only my sister and I attended the wedding not my parents. I try desperately hard to remain neutral and not to be bothered by the negativity. There has now ended up being increased conflict between my parents, who were not there, and they are talking about separating from each other. My own relationship with my M can be strained but I’m trying to support them both and still look after my myself and my children. I’m just glad my relationship with DH is built on love and respect but it’s been a sad end to a lovely weekend.


You can only control the relationships you are involved in. I am sorry you have to be in the middle of such discord. Do what you can to maximize the relationships with your DH and sister. You are seeing what happens when you don’t.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> I recall you posting photos! Maybe last year? I had to twist my DD’s arm to purchase it (and I was
> paying!), but it turns out the bag works really well for her.



You have an excellent memory! Yes, it was about a year ago. I gave her the small bag and a bigger quilted tote from Kate Spade for her 18th birthday. She turned 19 last week. 
She loves the Kate Spade and is wearing it a lot. The small size is perfect for her plus the bag looks much nicer than what most of her friends have. It holds up great too. 
For Christmas I gave her a nude coloured Rebecca Minkoff woc (much nicer quality than I had expected when buying it online.) She likes this one too.


----------



## DME

OK, finally getting around to positing my brown and tan bags. (And SLGs, if you’ll continue to indulge me, since I’m tying to take stock of everything I have.) While I knew the list wouldn’t be short, I’m even surprised how many bags (and SLGs) I have in these colors. First up, non-Louis Vuitton.




Loewe Puzzle Coin Cardholder, Chloe Small Woody Tote Bag, Burberry Haymarket Check Pochette SHW (also posted during red week) and Prada Saffiano Bauletto Bowler Bag in Camel w/ Talc Piping GHW.

Next up: Louis Vuitton, staring with Monogram Canvas. Spoiler alert: I’ve been collecting LV for a long time, so have a number of pieces.




Technically a travel piece, but Keepall 55. And now for Monogram Canvas bags.




Back row: Petit Bucket w/ Pochette Accessoires, Neverfull MM and Odeon PM
Middle row: V Tote PM Red (also shown during red week) and Thames PM
Front row: Mini Deauville and Pochette Accessoires

Monogram Canvas SLGs.




Far left column: Zippy Wallet and Zippy Coin Purse
Near left column: Nice BB and Nice Nano Toiletry Pouch
Center column: Etui Voyage PM, Cosmetic Pouch GM, Business Card Holder, Round Coin Purse, Key Pouch, Mini Pochette Accessoires and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2021 Christmas Animation London Red
Near right column: Toiletry Pouches 26, 19 and 15
Far right column: Passport Holder




Forgot about this one for group photos, so… Luggage Tag.

And the Damier Ebene pieces.




Back row: Speedy 30, Neverfull GM
Middle row: Favorite PM, Neverfull GM Zipped Pouch, Neverfull MM
Front row: Luggage Tag, Caissa Card Holder Cherry (also shown during red week), Business Card Holder, Cosmetic Pouch, Key Pouch and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2020 Christmas Animation Big Wheel Rose Ballerine


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> You have an excellent memory! Yes, it was about a year ago. I gave her the small bag and a bigger quilted tote from Kate Spade for her 18th birthday. She turned 19 last week.
> She loves the Kate Spade and is wearing it a lot. The small size is perfect for her plus the bag looks much nicer than what most of her friends have. It holds up great too.
> For Christmas I gave her a nude coloured Rebecca Minkoff woc (much nicer quality than I had expected when buying it online.) She likes this one too.



I’m glad to hear the bag is holding up well and that she continues to love it! My DD is a bit hard on her things, so hopefully it will withstand all the torture she will give it.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I am way late with my brown bags but sharing them now and will do my metallics later this week.
> 
> Celine ‘Big’ bag, a chestnut sort of brown.
> View attachment 5381843
> 
> 
> Coach Winnie, in mahogany. I love this bag but not the color… not sure what color Winnie I should get instead. Not that there are many options obtainable.
> View attachment 5381852
> 
> 
> Prada tote in Argilla. This is a taupe and based on the tone I probably should have shared it during gray week.
> View attachment 5381853
> 
> 
> Tory Burch… also prob should have been during gray week.
> View attachment 5381855
> 
> 
> Valextra in oyster.
> View attachment 5381857
> 
> 
> Fendi peekaboo
> View attachment 5381858
> 
> 
> Tory Burch moon bag
> View attachment 5381859
> 
> 
> LV multi-pochette
> View attachment 5381861
> 
> 
> Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir. Only use this for travel. Wish I’d gotten black or gray at this point.
> View attachment 5381862


If you are looking for a vintage Winnie, I would look for periwinkle. Second choice would be red. Vintage reds are really nice and would rehab better than periwinkle. British tan would be my third choice. I don't think they made it in many colors or for very long. I used to have a navy one. It was a nice shade.


----------



## baghabitz34

DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to positing my brown and tan bags. (And SLGs, if you’ll continue to indulge me, since I’m tying to take stock of everything I have.) While I knew the list wouldn’t be short, I’m even surprised how many bags (and SLGs) I have in these colors. First up, non-Louis Vuitton.
> 
> View attachment 5382108
> 
> 
> Loewe Puzzle Coin Cardholder, Chloe Small Woody Tote Bag, Burberry Haymarket Check Pochette SHW (also posted during red week) and Prada Saffiano Bauletto Bowler Bag in Camel w/ Talc Piping GHW.
> 
> Next up: Louis Vuitton, staring with Monogram Canvas. Spoiler alert: I’ve been collecting LV for a long time, so have a umber of pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382111
> 
> 
> Technically a travel piece, but Keepall 55. And now for Monogram Canvas bags.
> 
> View attachment 5382115
> 
> 
> Back row: Petit Bucket w/ Pochette Accessoires, Neverfull MM and Odeon PM
> Middle row: V Tote PM Red (also shown during red week) and Thames PM
> Front row: Mini Deauville and Pochette Accessoires
> 
> Monogram Canvas SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 5382123
> 
> 
> Far left column: Zippy Wallet and Zippy Coin Purse
> Near left column: Nice BB and Nice Nano Toiletry Pouch
> Center column: Etui Voyage PM, Cosmetic Pouch GM, Business Card Holder, Round Coin Purse, Key Pouch, Mini Pochette Accessoires and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2021 Christmas Animation London Red
> Near right column: Toiletry Pouches 26, 19 and 15
> Far right column: Passport Holder
> 
> View attachment 5382126
> 
> 
> Forgot about this one for group photos, so… Luggage Tag.
> 
> And the Damier Ebene pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382130
> 
> 
> Back row: Speedy 30, Neverfull GM
> Middle row: Favorite PM, Neverfull GM Zipped Pouch, Neverfull MM
> Front row: Luggage Tag, Caissa Card Holder Cherry (also shown during red week), Business Card Holder, Cosmetic Pouch, Key Pouch and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2020 Christmas Animation Big Wheel Rose Ballerine


Fabulous brown collection! 
How do you like the Chloe tote? It’s become incredibly popular lately & I was curious about it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> I’m glad to hear the bag is holding up well and that she continues to love it! My DD is a bit hard on her things, so hopefully it will withstand all the torture she will give it.



It will, I can assure you! 
Nobody I know is harder on her things than my DD. Her bag definetely gets thrown around and not babyed. I had a closer look at it when I last saw her and everything was still fine. Same with the tote bag. (Both bags I bought pre-loved!)


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> I’m glad to hear the bag is holding up well and that she continues to love it! My DD is a bit hard on her things, so hopefully it will withstand all the torture she will give it.


Love the Prada! And the LV


----------



## DME

baghabitz34 said:


> Fabulous brown collection!
> How do you like the Chloe tote? It’s become incredibly popular lately & I was curious about it.



Thank you!

So the Chloe tote was an impulse purchase in Las Vegas last August; I think it was shortly after they came out. I kept eyeing it up every time I walked by the store and eventually decided to purchase. It’s a bit small, especially if you carry sunglasses in their case, but is such a fun tote for the summer! (Side note: This is one of the bags I was thinking of when asking @880 about her Valextra sunglasses holder, which I decided to order. That definitely helps with the space issue!) Chloe has improved on the design by adding a detachable strap to the smallest size of the Woody tote. I wish mine had that, since the bag would be even more functional. But still a great bag, even in its original form.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Some of these fit into other categories as well. My metallic bags: 

Coach Poppy Cinch from 2011. This bag has been in my collection since 2011, the longest of any bag I still own. It feels delicate so I don't use it much.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Coach Poppy Spotlight tote from 2010. I've had it since 2012. I used to own a different bag in the same color but sold that and bought this larger one. There are things I liked better about the other one but it was flat so looked lumpy when it was filled. I've removed the cloth strap from this bag. I felt it took away from its beauty. The leather is fantastic and I love the color. I wish the handles had a little bigger drop. I can wear it on my shoulder but it would look better with a bigger drop.



Coach metallic camera bag from 2019, acquired new in 2020.
	

		
			
		

		
	




My two Brahmins, acquired in 2020 and 2021.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My only current metallic bag is only a woc... Lady Dior Rendez-Vous from 2011, Anselm Reyle for Dior




The photo is dark. It´s actually a darl metallic grey with pink stitching. 




and some nostalgia: me in 2007: low rise bootcut jeans and a metallic Picard bag. (I still have it, but it´s kind of wrecked.)


----------



## Cordeliere

Sparkletastic said:


> Side note. I’ll likely be gone more than present in the short / mid term. I absolutely love my bags and adore all of you.  But, the recent gold bag hunt showed me the thrill of hunting, plotting and talking about bags really isn’t what it used to be. I’m just enjoying other things more.
> 
> I’m sure my bag interest will return at some point and I reserve the right to pop in and say hi and share virtual hugs.


Your presence will be missed.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Thanks everyone! I went with pink shoes for day time and changed into low navy wedges with sparkles for dancing in the evening. I had the loveliest time as clearly did the bride and groom.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Family Dynamics
> 
> 
> 
> There are some very complicated family dynamics which meant only my sister and I attended the wedding not my parents. I try desperately hard to remain neutral and not to be bothered by the negativity. There has now ended up being increased conflict between my parents, who were not there, and they are talking about separating from each other. My own relationship with my M can be strained but I’m trying to support them both and still look after my myself and my children. I’m just glad my relationship with DH is built on love and respect but it’s been a sad end to a lovely weekend.


I’m glad you had a good time at the wedding. I am sorry to hear about your parents’ marital challenges and the additional stress on you. I am sorry to hear you’re going through that.


----------



## More bags

Cordeliere said:


> Another chapter in the Israel trip.
> 
> We left Jerusalem on the morning of Good Friday.   We were there 5 days.  It was such an interesting time to be there.    Ramadan, Passover, and Easter all fell at the same time, which is very rare.   The streets were filled with pilgrims of all stripes.  The Christians were headed to the church of the Holy Sepulcher, the Jews were headed to the Western Wall, and the Muslims to the Dome of the Rock.    I was not aware that the old city is filled with all kinds of houses of worship for the various denominations of all 3 religions but there are one or more on every street.   There are 4 unequally sized quarters.  The Armenian is the smallest, Jewish and Christian in the middle, and Muslim is the largest.  That surprised me.  We happened to be in the Christian quarter  where the Jaffa gate is.  To me, that area seems like the living room of the Old City.
> 
> On Holy Thursday, we walked out of our hotel and to our astonishment there was a march of 50 or more priests in long black robes walking briskly up the street to the Latin Patriarchate  (established in 1099).  This church is the center of this group for Israel, Palastine, Jordon, and Cyprus so I assume those were priests from all those countries. On Holy Thursday, they wash the feet of the poor.  On Holy Thursday, many tour buses rolled into town.  Our hotel was filled with several church organized groups lead by pastors and priests.  On the main streets, a few people were walking around with a cross on their shoulder.
> 
> The week before there had been a shooting in Tel Aviv in a nightclub on a very trendy street by a person from the West Bank.  Three died and 10 were injured.  It was about a mile from our Tel Aviv hotel.  At first we were nervous, but finally decided New York and Chicago are worse.  The incident,  on top of other recent terrorism,  resulted in a major mobilization of the military on the streets in Jerusalem.  There were groups of 4 soldiers on almost every corner, typically 2 men and 2 women.  They had baby faces and were all had menancing looking machine guns over their shoulders and they stood around looking at their phones.
> 
> The Church of the Holy Sepulcher was the major destination for many Christian tourists.  My favorite fact about the Old City is how the Church of the Holy Sepulcher was established.  The Old City had been fought over sixteen times, totally destroyed and rebuilt twice, besieged 23 times, attacked 52 times, and captured and recaptured 44 times.  After all that, it is pretty had to know what happened where.  When the Roman Emperor Constantine converted to Christianity in about 300 AD, he sent his mother, Helena,  to Jerusalem to identify where important events in Christ's life occurred, in order to put Churches there.  She found relics believed to be the true cross of Jesus and the place Jesus was believed to be crucified, so that is how the Church was located.  The last few stations of the cross are inside the church, so the locations are VERY specific.   A bunch of denominations have shared control of the church for 160 years.  It was a big problem to decide who got the keys, so it was decided two Muslim families would control the keys.  One family keeps the keys overnight and the other picks up the keys in the morning and unlocks the Church.
> 
> The place i liked the best was the Temple Mount.  I liked it best because I figured it was probably in the same place it was during Christ's time cause it is too big to be moved.  Also it is open and has trees and grass, while most of the Old City is narrow, sort of claustrophobic, and all rock.   The Temple Mount is an elevated area that I would guess is 4 stories high and larger than a football field.  During all those times the city was damaged or destroyed, the victors build a place of worship on it for their religion so it has been pagan, Christian, and Muslim.  Herod's temple was there and is where Jesus threw out the money changers.   One of the enormous retaining walls of the base is the Western Wall of the old temple. It is the holiest site in Judaism because the final temple will be build there when the Messiah comes. On the top are two Mosques--the big one is the Dome of the Rock.   Only Muslims can go in the mosques but people of all faiths can walk around the grounds on top which are beautiful and peaceful.  There is a specfic path to the top that non-Muslims must take. One of the outside gates into the Old City is how Muslims get there.  80,000 Muslims were expected to come to pray at the Dome of the Rock for the first Friday of Ramadan which also happened to be Good Friday.
> 
> We had made our plans to leave Jerusalem on Friday without any awareness of the religious holidays.  We had a reservation to rent a car and I was totally freaked about the expected in flux of 80,000 people.  I wanted to be on the road by 8 am before all 80,000 would clog the roads.   We woke up about 5 am hearing sounds that sounded like either fireworks or gunshots.   The sounds were tear gas bombs being detonated at the gate where the Muslims were gathered, but the problem was caused by members of some sect of Judaism trying to enter that gate with lambs to sacrifice.  The government warned them in advance, don't do this, but they didn't listen.   I really don't understand the dynamics of it all.  The side of the Temple Mount I was on was supposed to be safe, so I hot-footed it to the Western wall and put my little prayers on a very little piece of paper into one of the cracks in the wall.  I had been taking requests from friends so I had prayer requests from 5 people on my paper.   The Christian side of the city was really quiet and empty and seemed sort of mystical in the early morning.  It was just me, a few Jewish men, and lots of military drinking coffee.
> 
> Traffic was not bad at all getting out of town.  We hired a taxi driver to lead us from the rental car place to the highway toward the Dead Sea, since we can't read most of the road signs as they are in 3 languages:  Hebrew, Arabic, and English that is pretty useless as it doesn't tell you what you need to know.  We were glad to be out of town.  There was a rock throwing conflict between the Palestinians and the military after we left, but I don't really know the details of it.  If there is anything we learned from talking with a lot of people while we were there is there are two sides to everything.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Western Wall at dusk.  Men pray on the left and women pray on the right behind the white dividers.  My prayer is in a crack at the extreme right of the wall.  Jewish people back away from the wall when they leave so that they don't turn their back on the wall.  The horizontal brown thing on the right that has lights on it is the ramp that is the only path that non Muslims can take up to the top of the Mount. You can see the dome of one of the mosques on the upper right.  The other picture is pocket garden we passed on our walk back.
> 
> View attachment 5381828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381829


I love hearing about your travels, great stories and amazing details - I am captivated by your voice and photos. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> I am way late with my brown bags but sharing them now and will do my metallics later this week.
> 
> Celine ‘Big’ bag, a chestnut sort of brown.
> View attachment 5381843
> 
> 
> Coach Winnie, in mahogany. I love this bag but not the color… not sure what color Winnie I should get instead. Not that there are many options obtainable.
> View attachment 5381852
> 
> 
> Prada tote in Argilla. This is a taupe and based on the tone I probably should have shared it during gray week.
> View attachment 5381853
> 
> 
> Tory Burch… also prob should have been during gray week.
> View attachment 5381855
> 
> 
> Valextra in oyster.
> View attachment 5381857
> 
> 
> Fendi peekaboo
> View attachment 5381858
> 
> 
> Tory Burch moon bag
> View attachment 5381859
> 
> 
> LV multi-pochette
> View attachment 5381861
> 
> 
> Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir. Only use this for travel. Wish I’d gotten black or gray at this point.
> View attachment 5381862


All are gorgeous - I love your choices!


----------



## More bags

@Sparkletastic gorgeous metallics evolution. Take good care, we’ll see you when we see you.


----------



## lill_canele

Been a bit busy, hope you all had a great Easter weekend!


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to positing my brown and tan bags. (And SLGs, if you’ll continue to indulge me, since I’m tying to take stock of everything I have.) While I knew the list wouldn’t be short, I’m even surprised how many bags (and SLGs) I have in these colors. First up, non-Louis Vuitton.
> 
> View attachment 5382108
> 
> 
> Loewe Puzzle Coin Cardholder, Chloe Small Woody Tote Bag, Burberry Haymarket Check Pochette SHW (also posted during red week) and Prada Saffiano Bauletto Bowler Bag in Camel w/ Talc Piping GHW.
> 
> Next up: Louis Vuitton, staring with Monogram Canvas. Spoiler alert: I’ve been collecting LV for a long time, so have a number of pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382111
> 
> 
> Technically a travel piece, but Keepall 55. And now for Monogram Canvas bags.
> 
> View attachment 5382115
> 
> 
> Back row: Petit Bucket w/ Pochette Accessoires, Neverfull MM and Odeon PM
> Middle row: V Tote PM Red (also shown during red week) and Thames PM
> Front row: Mini Deauville and Pochette Accessoires
> 
> Monogram Canvas SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 5382123
> 
> 
> Far left column: Zippy Wallet and Zippy Coin Purse
> Near left column: Nice BB and Nice Nano Toiletry Pouch
> Center column: Etui Voyage PM, Cosmetic Pouch GM, Business Card Holder, Round Coin Purse, Key Pouch, Mini Pochette Accessoires and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2021 Christmas Animation London Red
> Near right column: Toiletry Pouches 26, 19 and 15
> Far right column: Passport Holder
> 
> View attachment 5382126
> 
> 
> Forgot about this one for group photos, so… Luggage Tag.
> 
> And the Damier Ebene pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382130
> 
> 
> Back row: Speedy 30, Neverfull GM
> Middle row: Favorite PM, Neverfull GM Zipped Pouch, Neverfull MM
> Front row: Luggage Tag, Caissa Card Holder Cherry (also shown during red week), Business Card Holder, Cosmetic Pouch, Key Pouch and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2020 Christmas Animation Big Wheel Rose Ballerine


Gorgeous Bags! Love your Lv's !


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Some of these fit into other categories as well. My metallic bags:
> 
> Coach Poppy Cinch from 2011. This bag has been in my collection since 2011, the longest of any bag I still own. It feels delicate so I don't use it much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382147
> 
> 
> Coach Poppy Spotlight tote from 2010. I've had it since 2012. I used to own a different bag in the same color but sold that and bought this larger one. There are things I liked better about the other one but it was flat so looked lumpy when it was filled. I've removed the cloth strap from this bag. I felt it took away from its beauty. The leather is fantastic and I love the color. I wish the handles had a little bigger drop. I can wear it on my shoulder but it would look better with a bigger drop.
> View attachment 5382157
> 
> 
> Coach metallic camera bag from 2019, acquired new in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382164
> 
> 
> My two Brahmins, acquired in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5382166
> View attachment 5382167


Beautiful metallic's ! I adore that poppy cinch with the ice skate.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Another chapter in the Israel trip.
> 
> We left Jerusalem on the morning of Good Friday.   We were there 5 days.  It was such an interesting time to be there.    Ramadan, Passover, and Easter all fell at the same time, which is very rare.   The streets were filled with pilgrims of all stripes.  The Christians were headed to the church of the Holy Sepulcher, the Jews were headed to the Western Wall, and the Muslims to the Dome of the Rock.    I was not aware that the old city is filled with all kinds of houses of worship for the various denominations of all 3 religions but there are one or more on every street.   There are 4 unequally sized quarters.  The Armenian is the smallest, Jewish and Christian in the middle, and Muslim is the largest.  That surprised me.  We happened to be in the Christian quarter  where the Jaffa gate is.  To me, that area seems like the living room of the Old City.
> 
> On Holy Thursday, we walked out of our hotel and to our astonishment there was a march of 50 or more priests in long black robes walking briskly up the street to the Latin Patriarchate  (established in 1099).  This church is the center of this group for Israel, Palastine, Jordon, and Cyprus so I assume those were priests from all those countries. On Holy Thursday, they wash the feet of the poor.  On Holy Thursday, many tour buses rolled into town.  Our hotel was filled with several church organized groups lead by pastors and priests.  On the main streets, a few people were walking around with a cross on their shoulder.
> 
> The week before there had been a shooting in Tel Aviv in a nightclub on a very trendy street by a person from the West Bank.  Three died and 10 were injured.  It was about a mile from our Tel Aviv hotel.  At first we were nervous, but finally decided New York and Chicago are worse.  The incident,  on top of other recent terrorism,  resulted in a major mobilization of the military on the streets in Jerusalem.  There were groups of 4 soldiers on almost every corner, typically 2 men and 2 women.  They had baby faces and were all had menancing looking machine guns over their shoulders and they stood around looking at their phones.
> 
> The Church of the Holy Sepulcher was the major destination for many Christian tourists.  My favorite fact about the Old City is how the Church of the Holy Sepulcher was established.  The Old City had been fought over sixteen times, totally destroyed and rebuilt twice, besieged 23 times, attacked 52 times, and captured and recaptured 44 times.  After all that, it is pretty had to know what happened where.  When the Roman Emperor Constantine converted to Christianity in about 300 AD, he sent his mother, Helena,  to Jerusalem to identify where important events in Christ's life occurred, in order to put Churches there.  She found relics believed to be the true cross of Jesus and the place Jesus was believed to be crucified, so that is how the Church was located.  The last few stations of the cross are inside the church, so the locations are VERY specific.   A bunch of denominations have shared control of the church for 160 years.  It was a big problem to decide who got the keys, so it was decided two Muslim families would control the keys.  One family keeps the keys overnight and the other picks up the keys in the morning and unlocks the Church.
> 
> The place i liked the best was the Temple Mount.  I liked it best because I figured it was probably in the same place it was during Christ's time cause it is too big to be moved.  Also it is open and has trees and grass, while most of the Old City is narrow, sort of claustrophobic, and all rock.   The Temple Mount is an elevated area that I would guess is 4 stories high and larger than a football field.  During all those times the city was damaged or destroyed, the victors build a place of worship on it for their religion so it has been pagan, Christian, and Muslim.  Herod's temple was there and is where Jesus threw out the money changers.   One of the enormous retaining walls of the base is the Western Wall of the old temple. It is the holiest site in Judaism because the final temple will be build there when the Messiah comes. On the top are two Mosques--the big one is the Dome of the Rock.   Only Muslims can go in the mosques but people of all faiths can walk around the grounds on top which are beautiful and peaceful.  There is a specfic path to the top that non-Muslims must take. One of the outside gates into the Old City is how Muslims get there.  80,000 Muslims were expected to come to pray at the Dome of the Rock for the first Friday of Ramadan which also happened to be Good Friday.
> 
> We had made our plans to leave Jerusalem on Friday without any awareness of the religious holidays.  We had a reservation to rent a car and I was totally freaked about the expected in flux of 80,000 people.  I wanted to be on the road by 8 am before all 80,000 would clog the roads.   We woke up about 5 am hearing sounds that sounded like either fireworks or gunshots.   The sounds were tear gas bombs being detonated at the gate where the Muslims were gathered, but the problem was caused by members of some sect of Judaism trying to enter that gate with lambs to sacrifice.  The government warned them in advance, don't do this, but they didn't listen.   I really don't understand the dynamics of it all.  The side of the Temple Mount I was on was supposed to be safe, so I hot-footed it to the Western wall and put my little prayers on a very little piece of paper into one of the cracks in the wall.  I had been taking requests from friends so I had prayer requests from 5 people on my paper.   The Christian side of the city was really quiet and empty and seemed sort of mystical in the early morning.  It was just me, a few Jewish men, and lots of military drinking coffee.
> 
> Traffic was not bad at all getting out of town.  We hired a taxi driver to lead us from the rental car place to the highway toward the Dead Sea, since we can't read most of the road signs as they are in 3 languages:  Hebrew, Arabic, and English that is pretty useless as it doesn't tell you what you need to know.  We were glad to be out of town.  There was a rock throwing conflict between the Palestinians and the military after we left, but I don't really know the details of it.  If there is anything we learned from talking with a lot of people while we were there is there are two sides to everything.
> 
> Here is a picture of the Western Wall at dusk.  Men pray on the left and women pray on the right behind the white dividers.  My prayer is in a crack at the extreme right of the wall.  Jewish people back away from the wall when they leave so that they don't turn their back on the wall.  The horizontal brown thing on the right that has lights on it is the ramp that is the only path that non Muslims can take up to the top of the Mount. You can see the dome of one of the mosques on the upper right.  The other picture is pocket garden we passed on our walk back.
> 
> View attachment 5381828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381829


Thank you so much for this amazing post! I have not been back to Israel since 1994, and one of our favorite photo memories in Jerusalem was Dome of the Rock, and it sounds like a lot has changed! Be safe! Hugs

@Sparkletastic, you will be missed! But, I totally get it; I took a hiatus for many years  I’m thinking hard about your perforated gold bag (which is back on the Retyche site). I love the light gold color and adore the perforation, and don’t have an issue with the condition. But, for many years, partially bc I love chanel RTW,  I have not worn any form of CF logo bag (I am a reissue and seasonal person) so may pass for that reason. (DH and my chanel SA both think it’s my style, but balk at the +1400 USD above retail price) 

not the best pic of my metallics: BV ; chanel reissue; Hermes silver chèvre clutch (I have no idea when H did metallics; I picked this up from a reseller). my other  H metallics (custom), omitted from this pic,  are relaxing at their Montana Spa, courtesy of @docride  (an older pic of the grey metallic HAC 32 and B30 with other gray bags) 





ETA: chanel boutique has a copper metallic coming out soon so I might pick up that up instead for retail price


----------



## dcooney4

Here is the canvas J Stark Tote I picked up. Where I put water bottle I will be putting brushes. There are straps on the back I can put a jacket through if the bag is full. It is a sturdy light weight bag. Perfect for my art supplies.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Thank you so much for this amazing post! I have not been back to Israel since 1994, and one of our favorite photo memories in Jerusalem was Dome of the Rock, and it sounds like a lot has changed! Be safe! Hugs
> 
> @Sparkletastic, you will be missed! But, I totally get it; I took a hiatus for many years  I’m thinking hard about your perforated gold bag (which is back on the Retyche site). I love the light gold color and adore the perforation, and don’t have an issue with the condition. But, for many years, partially bc I love chanel RTW,  I have not worn any form of CF logo bag (I am a reissue and seasonal person) so may pass for that reason. (DH and my chanel SA both think it’s my style, but balk at the +1400 USD above retail price)
> 
> not the best pic of my metallics: BV ; chanel reissue; Hermes silver chèvre clutch (I have no idea when H did metallics; I picked this up from a reseller). my other  H metallics (custom), omitted from this pic,  are relaxing at their Montana Spa, courtesy of @docride  (an older pic of the grey metallic HAC 32 and B30 with other gray bags)
> View attachment 5382419
> View attachment 5382420
> View attachment 5382430
> 
> 
> ETA: chanel boutique has a copper metallic coming out soon so I might pick up that up instead for retail price


Love your bags. Thanks again for all your travel tips. They worked great. I was able to fit everything in the carry on. Even had a bit of room to bring some extra things back.


----------



## baghabitz34

DME said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So the Chloe tote was an impulse purchase in Las Vegas last August; I think it was shortly after they came out. I kept eyeing it up every time I walked by the store and eventually decided to purchase. It’s a bit small, especially if you carry sunglasses in their case, but is such a fun tote for the summer! (Side note: This is one of the bags I was thinking of when asking @880 about her Valextra sunglasses holder, which I decided to order. That definitely helps with the space issue!) Chloe has improved on the design by adding a detachable strap to the smallest size of the Woody tote. I wish mine had that, since the bag would be even more functional. But still a great bag, even in its original form.


Thanks for the feedback. Trying to be good since I’ve done a bit of shopping this month. But it’s definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to positing my brown and tan bags. (And SLGs, if you’ll continue to indulge me, since I’m tying to take stock of everything I have.) While I knew the list wouldn’t be short, I’m even surprised how many bags (and SLGs) I have in these colors. First up, non-Louis Vuitton.
> 
> View attachment 5382108
> 
> 
> Loewe Puzzle Coin Cardholder, Chloe Small Woody Tote Bag, Burberry Haymarket Check Pochette SHW (also posted during red week) and Prada Saffiano Bauletto Bowler Bag in Camel w/ Talc Piping GHW.
> 
> Next up: Louis Vuitton, staring with Monogram Canvas. Spoiler alert: I’ve been collecting LV for a long time, so have a number of pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382111
> 
> 
> Technically a travel piece, but Keepall 55. And now for Monogram Canvas bags.
> 
> View attachment 5382115
> 
> 
> Back row: Petit Bucket w/ Pochette Accessoires, Neverfull MM and Odeon PM
> Middle row: V Tote PM Red (also shown during red week) and Thames PM
> Front row: Mini Deauville and Pochette Accessoires
> 
> Monogram Canvas SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 5382123
> 
> 
> Far left column: Zippy Wallet and Zippy Coin Purse
> Near left column: Nice BB and Nice Nano Toiletry Pouch
> Center column: Etui Voyage PM, Cosmetic Pouch GM, Business Card Holder, Round Coin Purse, Key Pouch, Mini Pochette Accessoires and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2021 Christmas Animation London Red
> Near right column: Toiletry Pouches 26, 19 and 15
> Far right column: Passport Holder
> 
> View attachment 5382126
> 
> 
> Forgot about this one for group photos, so… Luggage Tag.
> 
> And the Damier Ebene pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382130
> 
> 
> Back row: Speedy 30, Neverfull GM
> Middle row: Favorite PM, Neverfull GM Zipped Pouch, Neverfull MM
> Front row: Luggage Tag, Caissa Card Holder Cherry (also shown during red week), Business Card Holder, Cosmetic Pouch, Key Pouch and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2020 Christmas Animation Big Wheel Rose Ballerine


Your collection is beautiful.   I have a question that reflects my LV ignorance.   How do you keep the handles clean?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Wearing my mother's vintage Gucci N-S hand-knotted patent and suede bamboo handle basket.
> 
> Just in case we are feeling guilty about the price of our bags, I found the receipt - over £5K in mid-90s (over $7k). Colour me shocked.
> 
> Wearing with 'matching Gucci ' black patent and PVD Shopping Knight belt from 2009
> 
> View attachment 5381598


You are so lucky to have inherited such nice things.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> You are so lucky to have inherited such nice things.



I am. I appreciate it more now than ever.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Your collection is beautiful.   I have a question that reflects my LV ignorance.   How do you keep the handles clean?


I periodically wipe it down with a sensitive skin baby wipe.


----------



## jblended

@Sparkletastic I'll miss your thought-provoking questions to the group, along with your insightful posts. However, I'm glad you're finding real world things that are more enjoyable at this time. Between covid and your surgery, it's high time you get a break and do things that bring you joy. Looking forward to seeing you back here when you're ready. 

@880 I swear your custom @docride art bag looks totally different every time you post it! Have you had it re-done at some point along the way? I remember the very first time you posted it; how quickly the time has passed!
It reminds me of a stormy sky now- I know it's an abstract camo, but I see stormy skies and crackling fireplaces in my mind's eye when I look at it afresh! Love it even more with that image in mind! 

@Cordeliere Loving your travel updates! You paint such a vivid picture, it feels like we're on this trip with you. 

@papertiger Your mum's knotted Gucci is a real gem of a bag! It feels perfect for this time of year, as well.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Metallic Bags *
> 
> Yes! Metallics are my favorite as they are the perfect neutral with a bit of personality!
> 
> *2016:*
> • Silver no name leather clutch
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> • Michael Kors gold bucket bag
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
> • Coach (can’t remember the model) in rose gold
> • Dior cannage baguette in soft gold
> View attachment 5382002
> 
> *
> View attachment 5382007
> 
> 2022:*
> I am incredibly happy with the curation I’ve done in my metallics category. I offloaded also-ran bags and now have ones I adore.
> 
> I kept:
> 
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> View attachment 5382022
> View attachment 5382020
> 
> And, I added:
> • Chanel Gold Perf. Lamb New Medium Le Boy
> • Dior Silver Microcannage Diorama
> • Fendi Silver Tube Floral WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382018
> View attachment 5382021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382019
> 
> To feel “complete” with my metallics
> I desperately need a smallish gold and a smallish / medium rose gold. Both are extremely hard to find.  But, both are top priority for me in terms of next acquisitions.
> 
> BTW - I actually bought the Marc Jacobs Glam shot in gold and it was a huge no. It had a dirty greenish cast to it’s gold color.  That being said, the shape and style was cute. If he releases that bag in a color I like but wouldn’t often need, I’d consider it for a fun little knock about bag.
> 
> —////—
> 
> Side note. I’ll likely be gone more than present in the short / mid term. I absolutely love my bags and adore all of you.  But, the recent gold bag hunt showed me the thrill of hunting, plotting and talking about bags really isn’t what it used to be. I’m just enjoying other things more.
> 
> I’m sure my bag interest will return at some point and I reserve the right to pop in and say hi and share virtual hugs.


A beautiful collection, congratulations!

We are going to miss you, but completely understand your thoughts. Come back when you're ready!  


DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to positing my brown and tan bags. (And SLGs, if you’ll continue to indulge me, since I’m tying to take stock of everything I have.) While I knew the list wouldn’t be short, I’m even surprised how many bags (and SLGs) I have in these colors. First up, non-Louis Vuitton.
> 
> View attachment 5382108
> 
> 
> Loewe Puzzle Coin Cardholder, Chloe Small Woody Tote Bag, Burberry Haymarket Check Pochette SHW (also posted during red week) and Prada Saffiano Bauletto Bowler Bag in Camel w/ Talc Piping GHW.
> 
> Next up: Louis Vuitton, staring with Monogram Canvas. Spoiler alert: I’ve been collecting LV for a long time, so have a number of pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382111
> 
> 
> Technically a travel piece, but Keepall 55. And now for Monogram Canvas bags.
> 
> View attachment 5382115
> 
> 
> Back row: Petit Bucket w/ Pochette Accessoires, Neverfull MM and Odeon PM
> Middle row: V Tote PM Red (also shown during red week) and Thames PM
> Front row: Mini Deauville and Pochette Accessoires
> 
> Monogram Canvas SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 5382123
> 
> 
> Far left column: Zippy Wallet and Zippy Coin Purse
> Near left column: Nice BB and Nice Nano Toiletry Pouch
> Center column: Etui Voyage PM, Cosmetic Pouch GM, Business Card Holder, Round Coin Purse, Key Pouch, Mini Pochette Accessoires and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2021 Christmas Animation London Red
> Near right column: Toiletry Pouches 26, 19 and 15
> Far right column: Passport Holder
> 
> View attachment 5382126
> 
> 
> Forgot about this one for group photos, so… Luggage Tag.
> 
> And the Damier Ebene pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382130
> 
> 
> Back row: Speedy 30, Neverfull GM
> Middle row: Favorite PM, Neverfull GM Zipped Pouch, Neverfull MM
> Front row: Luggage Tag, Caissa Card Holder Cherry (also shown during red week), Business Card Holder, Cosmetic Pouch, Key Pouch and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2020 Christmas Animation Big Wheel Rose Ballerine


Wow... that's amazing!


whateve said:


> Some of these fit into other categories as well. My metallic bags:
> 
> Coach Poppy Cinch from 2011. This bag has been in my collection since 2011, the longest of any bag I still own. It feels delicate so I don't use it much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382147
> 
> 
> Coach Poppy Spotlight tote from 2010. I've had it since 2012. I used to own a different bag in the same color but sold that and bought this larger one. There are things I liked better about the other one but it was flat so looked lumpy when it was filled. I've removed the cloth strap from this bag. I felt it took away from its beauty. The leather is fantastic and I love the color. I wish the handles had a little bigger drop. I can wear it on my shoulder but it would look better with a bigger drop.
> View attachment 5382157
> 
> 
> Coach metallic camera bag from 2019, acquired new in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382164
> 
> 
> My two Brahmins, acquired in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5382166
> View attachment 5382167


Fantastic! 
I love the colors of your Coach metallic camera bag!


880 said:


> Thank you so much for this amazing post! I have not been back to Israel since 1994, and one of our favorite photo memories in Jerusalem was Dome of the Rock, and it sounds like a lot has changed! Be safe! Hugs
> 
> @Sparkletastic, you will be missed! But, I totally get it; I took a hiatus for many years  I’m thinking hard about your perforated gold bag (which is back on the Retyche site). I love the light gold color and adore the perforation, and don’t have an issue with the condition. But, for many years, partially bc I love chanel RTW,  I have not worn any form of CF logo bag (I am a reissue and seasonal person) so may pass for that reason. (DH and my chanel SA both think it’s my style, but balk at the +1400 USD above retail price)
> 
> not the best pic of my metallics: BV ; chanel reissue; Hermes silver chèvre clutch (I have no idea when H did metallics; I picked this up from a reseller). my other  H metallics (custom), omitted from this pic,  are relaxing at their Montana Spa, courtesy of @docride  (an older pic of the grey metallic HAC 32 and B30 with other gray bags)
> View attachment 5382419
> View attachment 5382420
> View attachment 5382430
> 
> 
> ETA: chanel boutique has a copper metallic coming out soon so I might pick up that up instead for retail price


Beautiful - just beautiful!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Here is the canvas J Stark Tote I picked up. Where I put water bottle I will be putting brushes. There are straps on the back I can put a jacket through if the bag is full. It is a sturdy light weight bag. Perfect for my art supplies.


Looks well designed and perfect for the purpose. I love the idea of putting your jacket through the straps.


----------



## VintageAndVino

Wow! The magpie in me is loving all the beautiful, shiny metallics! This may be my favorite week. My little contribution: my beloved Prada piombi top handle and my Chanel seasonal flap (or is it a WOC? Not sure, don’t know the rules, just know I love her! She was my wedding gift to myself.)

This has been a bit of a challenging week for a lot of reasons, but these posts are certainly brightening (literally!) my day.


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> Your collection is beautiful.   I have a question that reflects my LV ignorance.   How do you keep the handles clean?



I don’t baby my bags, so nothing special. I know many talk about protecting the vachetta, etc., with various sprays and protectants, but I’ve been known to even take mine out in the rain; the patina will eventually even out.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Some of these fit into other categories as well. My metallic bags:
> 
> Coach Poppy Cinch from 2011. This bag has been in my collection since 2011, the longest of any bag I still own. It feels delicate so I don't use it much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382147
> 
> 
> Coach Poppy Spotlight tote from 2010. I've had it since 2012. I used to own a different bag in the same color but sold that and bought this larger one. There are things I liked better about the other one but it was flat so looked lumpy when it was filled. I've removed the cloth strap from this bag. I felt it took away from its beauty. The leather is fantastic and I love the color. I wish the handles had a little bigger drop. I can wear it on my shoulder but it would look better with a bigger drop.
> View attachment 5382157
> 
> 
> Coach metallic camera bag from 2019, acquired new in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382164
> 
> 
> My two Brahmins, acquired in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5382166
> View attachment 5382167


Your metallic bags are extraordinary! Absolutely stunning!    





cowgirlsboots said:


> My only current metallic bag is only a woc... Lady Dior Rendez-Vous from 2011, Anselm Reyle for Dior
> 
> View attachment 5382169
> 
> 
> The photo is dark. It´s actually a darl metallic grey with pink stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5382168
> 
> 
> and some nostalgia: me in 2007: low rise bootcut jeans and a metallic Picard bag. (I still have it, but it´s kind of wrecked.)
> 
> View attachment 5382171



Silver/gray and pink is one of my favorite color combinations!


----------



## JenJBS

My metallic bags. Marc Jacobs the Sioree in silver.  Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My metallic bags. Marc Jacobs the Sioree in silver.  Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 5382923
> 
> View attachment 5382925


Both are amazing!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Both are amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Thank you everyone! I appreciate your congrats.


----------



## essiedub

DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to positing my brown and tan bags. (And SLGs, if you’ll continue to indulge me, since I’m tying to take stock of everything I have.) While I knew the list wouldn’t be short, I’m even surprised how many bags (and SLGs) I have in these colors. First up, non-Louis Vuitton.
> 
> View attachment 5382108
> 
> 
> Loewe Puzzle Coin Cardholder, Chloe Small Woody Tote Bag, Burberry Haymarket Check Pochette SHW (also posted during red week) and Prada Saffiano Bauletto Bowler Bag in Camel w/ Talc Piping GHW.
> 
> Next up: Louis Vuitton, staring with Monogram Canvas. Spoiler alert: I’ve been collecting LV for a long time, so have a number of pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382111
> 
> 
> Technically a travel piece, but Keepall 55. And now for Monogram Canvas bags.
> 
> View attachment 5382115
> 
> 
> Back row: Petit Bucket w/ Pochette Accessoires, Neverfull MM and Odeon PM
> Middle row: V Tote PM Red (also shown during red week) and Thames PM
> Front row: Mini Deauville and Pochette Accessoires
> 
> Monogram Canvas SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 5382123
> 
> 
> Far left column: Zippy Wallet and Zippy Coin Purse
> Near left column: Nice BB and Nice Nano Toiletry Pouch
> Center column: Etui Voyage PM, Cosmetic Pouch GM, Business Card Holder, Round Coin Purse, Key Pouch, Mini Pochette Accessoires and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2021 Christmas Animation London Red
> Near right column: Toiletry Pouches 26, 19 and 15
> Far right column: Passport Holder
> 
> View attachment 5382126
> 
> 
> Forgot about this one for group photos, so… Luggage Tag.
> 
> And the Damier Ebene pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382130
> 
> 
> Back row: Speedy 30, Neverfull GM
> Middle row: Favorite PM, Neverfull GM Zipped Pouch, Neverfull MM
> Front row: Luggage Tag, Caissa Card Holder Cherry (also shown during red week), Business Card Holder, Cosmetic Pouch, Key Pouch and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2020 Christmas Animation Big Wheel Rose Ballerinej


TheSLGs are splendid! I have a soft spot for SLGs and have been too embarrassed to post..but having seen yours (ahem) maybe I’m not so crazy after all


----------



## 880

VintageAndVino said:


> Wow! The magpie in me is loving all the beautiful, shiny metallics! This may be my favorite week. My little contribution: my beloved Prada piombi top handle and my Chanel seasonal flap (or is it a WOC? Not sure, don’t know the rules, just know I love her! She was my wedding gift to myself.)
> 
> This has been a bit of a challenging week for a lot of reasons, but these posts are certainly brightening (literally!) my day.
> View attachment 5382775


Love both of these!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## lill_canele

A little late on the brown bags, or as close as I can get to brown haha.

My Moynat Gaby (last year’s Christmas gift from my husband ) and Gucci vanity case (I know it’s not a bag but has brown tones.)




Quite happy with the Gucci piece though. I made peace with the Gucci history and this is the only vanity case that meets my requirements for a vanity case.
I wanted a case that did not have corners (like the Dior, LV or the Chanel ones) so the zip around would be smoother/easier. The top handle I wanted full leather, no hardware and I am not a fan of vachetta.
And of course, it fits all my cosmetic needs


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Looks well designed and perfect for the purpose. I love the idea of putting your jacket through the straps.


I didn't know what they were for till the woman told me. lol


----------



## Jereni

jbags07 said:


> My favorite spring/summer bag….
> Mini BV Cesta in Artic Butterflies
> 
> View attachment 5380890



Wow this is cool! Never seen a BV like this before.



Katinahat said:


> Oooooo, love them all @Jereni ! But your LV multi and the peakaboo are my favourites.



Thank you!!!



Cookiefiend said:


> So beautiful! I love your Tory Burch - those contrast linings are gorgeous!



Thanks! That’s a very fun bag, I have it in pink also and would buy more.



dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful selection! I love the clean lines of your bags.



Thank you!



DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to positing my brown and tan bags. (And SLGs, if you’ll continue to indulge me, since I’m tying to take stock of everything I have.) While I knew the list wouldn’t be short, I’m even surprised how many bags (and SLGs) I have in these colors. First up, non-Louis Vuitton.
> 
> View attachment 5382108
> 
> 
> Loewe Puzzle Coin Cardholder, Chloe Small Woody Tote Bag, Burberry Haymarket Check Pochette SHW (also posted during red week) and Prada Saffiano Bauletto Bowler Bag in Camel w/ Talc Piping GHW.
> 
> Next up: Louis Vuitton, staring with Monogram Canvas. Spoiler alert: I’ve been collecting LV for a long time, so have a number of pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382111
> 
> 
> Technically a travel piece, but Keepall 55. And now for Monogram Canvas bags.
> 
> View attachment 5382115
> 
> 
> Back row: Petit Bucket w/ Pochette Accessoires, Neverfull MM and Odeon PM
> Middle row: V Tote PM Red (also shown during red week) and Thames PM
> Front row: Mini Deauville and Pochette Accessoires
> 
> Monogram Canvas SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 5382123
> 
> 
> Far left column: Zippy Wallet and Zippy Coin Purse
> Near left column: Nice BB and Nice Nano Toiletry Pouch
> Center column: Etui Voyage PM, Cosmetic Pouch GM, Business Card Holder, Round Coin Purse, Key Pouch, Mini Pochette Accessoires and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2021 Christmas Animation London Red
> Near right column: Toiletry Pouches 26, 19 and 15
> Far right column: Passport Holder
> 
> View attachment 5382126
> 
> 
> Forgot about this one for group photos, so… Luggage Tag.
> 
> And the Damier Ebene pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382130
> 
> 
> Back row: Speedy 30, Neverfull GM
> Middle row: Favorite PM, Neverfull GM Zipped Pouch, Neverfull MM
> Front row: Luggage Tag, Caissa Card Holder Cherry (also shown during red week), Business Card Holder, Cosmetic Pouch, Key Pouch and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2020 Christmas Animation Big Wheel Rose Ballerine



OMG you have the most amazing LV collection!!!



whateve said:


> If you are looking for a vintage Winnie, I would look for periwinkle. Second choice would be red. Vintage reds are really nice and would rehab better than periwinkle. British tan would be my third choice. I don't think they made it in many colors or for very long. I used to have a navy one. It was a nice shade.



Periwinkle IS sort of what I’m hankering after. Haven’t seen any from resellers for awhile tho. Agreed that red would be another good option. 



JenJBS said:


> My metallic bags. Marc Jacobs the Sioree in silver.  Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 5382923
> 
> View attachment 5382925



Beautiful!!! Esp love that Nodini.


----------



## baghabitz34

My metallics: Coach camera bag, MCM tote & miscellaneous SLGs


----------



## DME

essiedub said:


> TheSLGs are splendid! I have a soft spot for SLGs and have been too embarrassed to post..but having seen yours (ahem) maybe I’m not so crazy after all



Thank you! As I’ve mentioned, I’m trying to take stock of all the things, so I’ve been using color weeks to capture my SLGs in addition to my bags. I have an addiction, I won’t lie.  I don’t switch out my bags often, but I love the idea of using my SLGs to mix things up. Please post yours!


----------



## papertiger

VintageAndVino said:


> Wow! The magpie in me is loving all the beautiful, shiny metallics! This may be my favorite week. My little contribution: my beloved Prada piombi top handle and my Chanel seasonal flap (or is it a WOC? Not sure, don’t know the rules, just know I love her! She was my wedding gift to myself.)
> 
> This has been a bit of a challenging week for a lot of reasons, but these posts are certainly brightening (literally!) my day.
> View attachment 5382775



Both are sooooo stunning


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> My metallic bags. Marc Jacobs the Sioree in silver.  Bottega Veneta Nodini in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 5382923
> 
> View attachment 5382925



Lovely!!!! Forever metallics


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> A little late on the brown bags, or as close as I can get to brown haha.
> 
> My Moynat Gaby (last year’s Christmas gift from my husband ) and Gucci vanity case (I know it’s not a bag but has brown tones.)
> 
> View attachment 5383071
> View attachment 5383072
> 
> Quite happy with the Gucci piece though. I made peace with the Gucci history and this is the only vanity case that meets my requirements for a vanity case.
> I wanted a case that did not have corners (like the Dior, LV or the Chanel ones) so the zip around would be smoother/easier. The top handle I wanted full leather, no hardware and I am not a fan of vachetta.
> And of course, it fits all my cosmetic needs
> View attachment 5383074



The vanity is so cute and it looks like it holds a lot. The Moynat is


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Some of these fit into other categories as well. My metallic bags:
> 
> Coach Poppy Cinch from 2011. This bag has been in my collection since 2011, the longest of any bag I still own. It feels delicate so I don't use it much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382147
> 
> 
> Coach Poppy Spotlight tote from 2010. I've had it since 2012. I used to own a different bag in the same color but sold that and bought this larger one. There are things I liked better about the other one but it was flat so looked lumpy when it was filled. I've removed the cloth strap from this bag. I felt it took away from its beauty. The leather is fantastic and I love the color. I wish the handles had a little bigger drop. I can wear it on my shoulder but it would look better with a bigger drop.
> View attachment 5382157
> 
> 
> Coach metallic camera bag from 2019, acquired new in 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382164
> 
> 
> My two Brahmins, acquired in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5382166
> View attachment 5382167



Shiny, beautiful things, I don't know where to look first or last


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Thank you so much for this amazing post! I have not been back to Israel since 1994, and one of our favorite photo memories in Jerusalem was Dome of the Rock, and it sounds like a lot has changed! Be safe! Hugs
> 
> @Sparkletastic, you will be missed! But, I totally get it; I took a hiatus for many years  I’m thinking hard about your perforated gold bag (which is back on the Retyche site). I love the light gold color and adore the perforation, and don’t have an issue with the condition. But, for many years, partially bc I love chanel RTW,  I have not worn any form of CF logo bag (I am a reissue and seasonal person) so may pass for that reason. (DH and my chanel SA both think it’s my style, but balk at the +1400 USD above retail price)
> 
> not the best pic of my metallics: BV ; chanel reissue; Hermes silver chèvre clutch (I have no idea when H did metallics; I picked this up from a reseller). my other  H metallics (custom), omitted from this pic,  are relaxing at their Montana Spa, courtesy of @docride  (an older pic of the grey metallic HAC 32 and B30 with other gray bags)
> View attachment 5382419
> View attachment 5382420
> View attachment 5382430
> 
> 
> ETA: chanel boutique has a copper metallic coming out soon so I might pick up that up instead for retail price



Loving yours too, some absolutely unique


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> *Sparkle’s Metallic Bags *
> 
> Yes! Metallics are my favorite as they are the perfect neutral with a bit of personality!
> 
> *2016:*
> • Silver no name leather clutch
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> • Michael Kors gold bucket bag
> • Proenza Schouler Small Courier in silver with mixed s&g hw
> • Coach (can’t remember the model) in rose gold
> • Dior cannage baguette in soft gold
> View attachment 5382002
> 
> *
> View attachment 5382007
> 
> 2022:*
> I am incredibly happy with the curation I’ve done in my metallics category. I offloaded also-ran bags and now have ones I adore.
> 
> I kept:
> 
> • Miu Miu pewter lamb small shopping tote
> • Prada gold snakeskin embellished jute tote
> View attachment 5382022
> View attachment 5382020
> 
> And, I added:
> • Chanel Gold Perf. Lamb New Medium Le Boy
> • Dior Silver Microcannage Diorama
> • Fendi Silver Tube Floral WOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382018
> View attachment 5382021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382019
> 
> To feel “complete” with my metallics
> I desperately need a smallish gold and a smallish / medium rose gold. Both are extremely hard to find.  But, both are top priority for me in terms of next acquisitions.
> 
> BTW - I actually bought the Marc Jacobs Glam shot in gold and it was a huge no. It had a dirty greenish cast to it’s gold color.  That being said, the shape and style was cute. If he releases that bag in a color I like but wouldn’t often need, I’d consider it for a fun little knock about bag.
> 
> —////—
> 
> Side note. I’ll likely be gone more than present in the short / mid term. I absolutely love my bags and adore all of you.  But, the recent gold bag hunt showed me the thrill of hunting, plotting and talking about bags really isn’t what it used to be. I’m just enjoying other things more.
> 
> I’m sure my bag interest will return at some point and I reserve the right to pop in and say hi and share virtual hugs.



It's your week


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Incredibly behind, like usual. I don’t have any white bags. I have Coach’s chalk & ivory.
> View attachment 5382074
> View attachment 5382077
> View attachment 5382075
> View attachment 5382076



Don't show me those Coach flower bags, I really need to get over them. That one is so beautiful.


----------



## JenJBS

lill_canele said:


> A little late on the brown bags, or as close as I can get to brown haha.
> 
> My Moynat Gaby (last year’s Christmas gift from my husband ) and Gucci vanity case (I know it’s not a bag but has brown tones.)
> 
> View attachment 5383071
> View attachment 5383072
> 
> Quite happy with the Gucci piece though. I made peace with the Gucci history and this is the only vanity case that meets my requirements for a vanity case.
> I wanted a case that did not have corners (like the Dior, LV or the Chanel ones) so the zip around would be smoother/easier. The top handle I wanted full leather, no hardware and I am not a fan of vachetta.
> And of course, it fits all my cosmetic needs
> View attachment 5383074


Love your Gucci!       




Jereni said:


> Beautiful!!! Esp love that Nodini.


Thank you! 




papertiger said:


> Lovely!!!! Forever metallics


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> OK, finally getting around to positing my brown and tan bags. (And SLGs, if you’ll continue to indulge me, since I’m tying to take stock of everything I have.) While I knew the list wouldn’t be short, I’m even surprised how many bags (and SLGs) I have in these colors. First up, non-Louis Vuitton.
> 
> View attachment 5382108
> 
> 
> Loewe Puzzle Coin Cardholder, Chloe Small Woody Tote Bag, Burberry Haymarket Check Pochette SHW (also posted during red week) and Prada Saffiano Bauletto Bowler Bag in Camel w/ Talc Piping GHW.
> 
> Next up: Louis Vuitton, staring with Monogram Canvas. Spoiler alert: I’ve been collecting LV for a long time, so have a number of pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382111
> 
> 
> Technically a travel piece, but Keepall 55. And now for Monogram Canvas bags.
> 
> View attachment 5382115
> 
> 
> Back row: Petit Bucket w/ Pochette Accessoires, Neverfull MM and Odeon PM
> Middle row: V Tote PM Red (also shown during red week) and Thames PM
> Front row: Mini Deauville and Pochette Accessoires
> 
> Monogram Canvas SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 5382123
> 
> 
> Far left column: Zippy Wallet and Zippy Coin Purse
> Near left column: Nice BB and Nice Nano Toiletry Pouch
> Center column: Etui Voyage PM, Cosmetic Pouch GM, Business Card Holder, Round Coin Purse, Key Pouch, Mini Pochette Accessoires and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2021 Christmas Animation London Red
> Near right column: Toiletry Pouches 26, 19 and 15
> Far right column: Passport Holder
> 
> View attachment 5382126
> 
> 
> Forgot about this one for group photos, so… Luggage Tag.
> 
> And the Damier Ebene pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5382130
> 
> 
> Back row: Speedy 30, Neverfull GM
> Middle row: Favorite PM, Neverfull GM Zipped Pouch, Neverfull MM
> Front row: Luggage Tag, Caissa Card Holder Cherry (also shown during red week), Business Card Holder, Cosmetic Pouch, Key Pouch and Mini Pochette Accessoires 2020 Christmas Animation Big Wheel Rose Ballerine



You have some amazing and well curated sets. A proper collection.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> I am way late with my brown bags but sharing them now and will do my metallics later this week.
> 
> Celine ‘Big’ bag, a chestnut sort of brown.
> View attachment 5381843
> 
> 
> Coach Winnie, in mahogany. I love this bag but not the color… not sure what color Winnie I should get instead. Not that there are many options obtainable.
> View attachment 5381852
> 
> 
> Prada tote in Argilla. This is a taupe and based on the tone I probably should have shared it during gray week.
> View attachment 5381853
> 
> 
> Tory Burch… also prob should have been during gray week.
> View attachment 5381855
> 
> 
> Valextra in oyster.
> View attachment 5381857
> 
> 
> Fendi peekaboo
> View attachment 5381858
> 
> 
> Tory Burch moon bag
> View attachment 5381859
> 
> 
> LV multi-pochette
> View attachment 5381861
> 
> 
> Longchamps Le Pliage Cuir. Only use this for travel. Wish I’d gotten black or gray at this point.
> View attachment 5381862



Some very elegant browns there


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

I took my gunmetal BV out today to visit a friend and have dinner (salmon salad). 

I found my crocodile wallet in it (I wondered where that got to  ).

More metallics tomorrow, I just got home and it's 1am and work tomorrow. 

I can't believe people think this is a big bag. I put a hat, 100cm cashmere square scarf, notebook, pen (I know that's naughty  ) lip balm, wallet, change purse and it wasn't empty.


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> I took my gunmetal BV out today to visit a friend and have dinner (salmon salad).
> 
> I found my crocodile wallet in it (I wondered where that got to  ).
> 
> More metallics tomorrow, I just got home and it's 1am and work tomorrow.
> 
> I can't believe people think this is a big bag. I put a hat, 100cm cashmere square scarf, notebook, pen (I know that's naughty  ) lip balm, wallet, change purse and it wasn't empty.
> 
> View attachment 5383818



Wow, this is gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I took my gunmetal BV out today to visit a friend and have dinner (salmon salad).
> 
> I found my crocodile wallet in it (I wondered where that got to  ).
> 
> More metallics tomorrow, I just got home and it's 1am and work tomorrow.
> 
> I can't believe people think this is a big bag. I put a hat, 100cm cashmere square scarf, notebook, pen (I know that's naughty  ) lip balm, wallet, change purse and it wasn't empty.
> 
> View attachment 5383818


Love the color! It's a pretty big bag! I used to have the cervo nonwoven version of it and it was large. It didn't look too big because of how it draped but laid flat and measured, it was close to 20 inches across. It killed my shoulder, which is a shame, because besides that it was a great bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Hi everyone, lovely metallic and brown bags you’ve all been posting! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any metallics.

I’m just dropping in because life has got very stressful with the situation with my parents issues. Fortunately, I had a therapy session yesterday and we abandoned our planned discussion to instead discuss the situation, what I can do for other people involved, boundaries and self-care strategies. I’ve got lots of homework to do. As a result, I may have less time for checking in for a while so please excuse this being all for now.

I’m still off work so was shopping yesterday before my session. Retail therapy. I bought another pair of jeans, slim rather than skinny, and a vivid pink cashmere jumper. It’s very me. I’ve also ordered another jumper - pink stripes this time. I have more jeans and jumpers than I have bags but I feel heavy wearing my skinny jeans at the moment and shorter looser fitting seem to be the “vibe” as the DDs would say.

It’s my birthday next week. DH is not sure about giving me the Longchamp bag. Despite my constant shopping we are meant to be spending less now he is not working. I think he might pay for the leather jacket I bought recently and just get me a little surprise. I can see if the bag comes in the sales.

Take care for now everyone and see you sometime.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, lovely metallic and brown bags you’ve all been posting! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any metallics.
> 
> I’m just dropping in because life has got very stressful with the situation with my parents issues. Fortunately, I had a therapy session yesterday and we abandoned our planned discussion to discuss the situation, what I can do for other people involved, boundaries and self-care strategies. I’ve got lots of homework to do. As a result, I may have less time for checking in for a while so please excuse this being all for now.
> 
> I’m still off work so was shopping yesterday before my session. Retail therapy. I bought another pair of jeans, slim rather than skinny, and a vivid pink cashmere jumper. It’s very me. I’ve also ordered another jumper - pink stripes this time. I have more jeans and jumpers than I have bags but I feel heavy wearing my skinny jeans at the moment and shorter looser fitting seem to be the “vibe” as the DDs would say.
> 
> It’s my birthday next week. DH is not sure about giving me the Longchamp bag. Despite my constant shopping we are meant to be spending less now he is not working. I think he might pay for the leather jacket I bought recently and just get me a little surprise. I can see if the bag comes in the sales.
> 
> Take care for now everyone and see you sometime.


If we don't hear from you Happy Birthday Early. I hope you are able to sort it all out. Hugs!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, lovely metallic and brown bags you’ve all been posting! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any metallics.
> 
> I’m just dropping in because life has got very stressful with the situation with my parents issues. Fortunately, I had a therapy session yesterday and we abandoned our planned discussion to instead discuss the situation, what I can do for other people involved, boundaries and self-care strategies. I’ve got lots of homework to do. As a result, I may have less time for checking in for a while so please excuse this being all for now.
> 
> I’m still off work so was shopping yesterday before my session. Retail therapy. I bought another pair of jeans, slim rather than skinny, and a vivid pink cashmere jumper. It’s very me. I’ve also ordered another jumper - pink stripes this time. I have more jeans and jumpers than I have bags but I feel heavy wearing my skinny jeans at the moment and shorter looser fitting seem to be the “vibe” as the DDs would say.
> 
> It’s my birthday next week. DH is not sure about giving me the Longchamp bag. Despite my constant shopping we are meant to be spending less now he is not working. I think he might pay for the leather jacket I bought recently and just get me a little surprise. I can see if the bag comes in the sales.
> 
> Take care for now everyone and see you sometime.



Wishing you well, and if we don't see you before a wonderful day/week/year


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, lovely metallic and brown bags you’ve all been posting! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any metallics.
> 
> I’m just dropping in because life has got very stressful with the situation with my parents issues. Fortunately, I had a therapy session yesterday and we abandoned our planned discussion to instead discuss the situation, what I can do for other people involved, boundaries and self-care strategies. I’ve got lots of homework to do. As a result, I may have less time for checking in for a while so please excuse this being all for now.
> 
> I’m still off work so was shopping yesterday before my session. Retail therapy. I bought another pair of jeans, slim rather than skinny, and a vivid pink cashmere jumper. It’s very me. I’ve also ordered another jumper - pink stripes this time. I have more jeans and jumpers than I have bags but I feel heavy wearing my skinny jeans at the moment and shorter looser fitting seem to be the “vibe” as the DDs would say.
> 
> It’s my birthday next week. DH is not sure about giving me the Longchamp bag. Despite my constant shopping we are meant to be spending less now he is not working. I think he might pay for the leather jacket I bought recently and just get me a little surprise. I can see if the bag comes in the sales.
> 
> Take care for now everyone and see you sometime.


I am glad you were able to talk to your therapist about your family situation and gain a feeling of proactive-ness that is effective and meaningful. I know you can navigate yourself and your kids through this and come out ok. Retail therapy alone isn’t it, especially if it can put you in a negative financial place. Maybe it is time for some other outlets that give you a rush and feeling of self-satisfaction, like art, music, gardening, cooking or fitness. Something with a manageable challenge and tangible results that makes you feel good when you are done and you can lose yourself in for a bit.

We are always here if you need to pop in for some support! I hope you have a Happy Birthday and even if your leather jacket ends up being your birthday present, it is a GORGEOUS one!!!! The bag will be there when the time is right.


----------



## papertiger

I'm more silver or gunmetal rather than gold or bronze etc. 

Gucci Gold Romy clutch (should be called roomy clutch, great size for the evening).
Gucci silver and gold Leather Hearts Boston (present from DH)
Gucci sterling silver and gold minaudière 
(up-stage-left) Balenciaga silver Holiday Bowling (or Bowler???) Anyway, I love this bag more and more.
Tanner Krolle silver Latch shoulder bag, black suede interior (love this too!) 
BV Gunmetal Cervo Hobo 'Ball'  One of my most beloved Summer bags.
Somewhere I have a Sergio Rossi purple-blue gunmetal hw clutch - not sure where I've hidden it but the colour is out of this world.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, lovely metallic and brown bags you’ve all been posting! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any metallics.
> 
> I’m just dropping in because life has got very stressful with the situation with my parents issues. Fortunately, I had a therapy session yesterday and we abandoned our planned discussion to instead discuss the situation, what I can do for other people involved, boundaries and self-care strategies. I’ve got lots of homework to do. As a result, I may have less time for checking in for a while so please excuse this being all for now.
> 
> I’m still off work so was shopping yesterday before my session. Retail therapy. I bought another pair of jeans, slim rather than skinny, and a vivid pink cashmere jumper. It’s very me. I’ve also ordered another jumper - pink stripes this time. I have more jeans and jumpers than I have bags but I feel heavy wearing my skinny jeans at the moment and shorter looser fitting seem to be the “vibe” as the DDs would say.
> 
> It’s my birthday next week. DH is not sure about giving me the Longchamp bag. Despite my constant shopping we are meant to be spending less now he is not working. I think he might pay for the leather jacket I bought recently and just get me a little surprise. I can see if the bag comes in the sales.
> 
> Take care for now everyone and see you sometime.


Wishing you well & that you’re able to get through this tough time. We’ll be here when you’re ready to return.
Happy Early Birthday!


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> View attachment 5384088


Gosh this is a pretty bag.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, lovely metallic and brown bags you’ve all been posting! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any metallics.
> 
> I’m just dropping in because life has got very stressful with the situation with my parents issues. Fortunately, I had a therapy session yesterday and we abandoned our planned discussion to instead discuss the situation, what I can do for other people involved, boundaries and self-care strategies. I’ve got lots of homework to do. As a result, I may have less time for checking in for a while so please excuse this being all for now.
> 
> I’m still off work so was shopping yesterday before my session. Retail therapy. I bought another pair of jeans, slim rather than skinny, and a vivid pink cashmere jumper. It’s very me. I’ve also ordered another jumper - pink stripes this time. I have more jeans and jumpers than I have bags but I feel heavy wearing my skinny jeans at the moment and shorter looser fitting seem to be the “vibe” as the DDs would say.
> 
> It’s my birthday next week. DH is not sure about giving me the Longchamp bag. Despite my constant shopping we are meant to be spending less now he is not working. I think he might pay for the leather jacket I bought recently and just get me a little surprise. I can see if the bag comes in the sales.
> 
> Take care for now everyone and see you sometime.


Happy early birthday @Katinahat. I admire the work you put into finding ways to cope with life and be strong for your loved ones. Put your oxygen mask on first. You’re an amazing resilient person. Your family is lucky to have you.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I'm more silver or gunmetal rather than gold or bronze etc.
> 
> Gucci Gold Romy clutch (should be called roomy clutch, great size for the evening).
> Gucci silver and gold Leather Hearts Boston (present from DH)
> Gucci sterling silver and gold minaudière
> (up-stage-left) Balenciaga silver Holiday Bowling (or Bowler???) Anyway, I love this bag more and more.
> Tanner Krolle silver Latch shoulder bag, black suede interior (love this too!)
> BV Gunmetal Cervo Hobo 'Ball'  One of my most beloved Summer bags.
> Somewhere I have a Sergio Rossi purple-blue gunmetal hw clutch - not sure where I've hidden it but the colour is out of this world.
> 
> View attachment 5384086
> View attachment 5384087
> View attachment 5384088
> View attachment 5384094
> View attachment 5384095
> View attachment 5384098


----------



## piperdog

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, lovely metallic and brown bags you’ve all been posting! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any metallics.
> 
> I’m just dropping in because life has got very stressful with the situation with my parents issues. Fortunately, I had a therapy session yesterday and we abandoned our planned discussion to instead discuss the situation, what I can do for other people involved, boundaries and self-care strategies. I’ve got lots of homework to do. As a result, I may have less time for checking in for a while so please excuse this being all for now.
> 
> I’m still off work so was shopping yesterday before my session. Retail therapy. I bought another pair of jeans, slim rather than skinny, and a vivid pink cashmere jumper. It’s very me. I’ve also ordered another jumper - pink stripes this time. I have more jeans and jumpers than I have bags but I feel heavy wearing my skinny jeans at the moment and shorter looser fitting seem to be the “vibe” as the DDs would say.
> 
> It’s my birthday next week. DH is not sure about giving me the Longchamp bag. Despite my constant shopping we are meant to be spending less now he is not working. I think he might pay for the leather jacket I bought recently and just get me a little surprise. I can see if the bag comes in the sales.
> 
> Take care for now everyone and see you sometime.


Happy early birthday, and take care of yourself. There will always be another bag, but there is only one you.


----------



## Cordeliere

My 36 hours as a Bedouin. (This is really long. At least there are pics. Feel free to skip it if it doesn’t interest you).

The Bedouins are a nomadic, Arabic tribe that wandered Saudi Arabia and the Sinai Peninsula before settling in Negev region of Israel, where they practice Islam. We stayed for two nights in a Bedouin “inspired” camp owned by a Jewish family. The lifestyle is tents and blanket covered stools and couches that are, at most, 12 inches of the ground. You may be wondering why we stayed there. I was wondering the same thing when we checked in.

We do highly customized itineraries when we travel. We only see what we want to see and see it on our own lazy schedule. I book everything. I get a global plan for covering a country and then start booking day-by-day from beginning to end. Sometimes there are glitches, like trying to find a place near Masada on the first night of Passover. As a Protestant, this problem was not on my radar. All the Dead Sea resorts were totally booked when I was making our reservations 6 weeks in advance.

Masada is a mountain-top fortress that was the site where a group of Jewish rebels held off Roman soldiers for a year in 73 BC, until the Romans build a ramp to the top. Rather that allowing themselves to be captured, the Jewish rebels all killed themselves (well, all except for one guy who became a historian for the Roman empire). It was the only thing DH really wanted to see besides Tel Aviv, so I had to make it work.




In theory, the Bedouin camp was good. It was 6 miles from Masada on the inland side away from the Dead Sea. It had camel rides which are a big thing for me. It would be an interesting experience, sort of like nomadic Disneyland. It would be ok to sleep in a room that is a cross between a cabin and a tent. I was expecting the camp to have about 20 rooms accommodating 80 people. In actuality, the camp was huge and accommodated 3,000 people for corporate retreats, or about 1,000 when it is filled with families. I can’t believe that many people come to a place in the middle of nowhere. That is N-O-W-H-E-R-E as in the middle of the barren Judean dessert. If the car did not have an internet connection and WAZE, we would have never found it.




The little brown stripe center left is the camp and the bump center right is Masada.  The Dead Sea is in the background.



You have seen deer crossing signs. On the way to the camp, we passed signs that said Watch for Camels Near the Road. This is like a joke but it is not.  Why do camels stand beside the road? That is the only place that weeds grow. Everything else is totally barren. The shallow ditches by the roads collect more water, so the weeds grow there and the camels eat them. There were free range camels on the hillsides, along with flocks of goats, and flocks of sheep. We passed one camel between us and the guardrail.




Free range camels



We discovered that the road to the camp does go to a back entrance to Masada, but if you go to that entrance you have to hike to the top of the mountain. It is not like Yosemite where you can enter at one entrance and drive through the park to the other. The drive back to the main entrance (with the cable car to the top) was an hour and a half.

When we checked in, I realized we were in trouble when the staff person showed us the shared bathrooms and showers. We are old people who go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. This is not going to be fun.




Our cabin, which slept 8, had a private porch but no real door, just a blanket over the door opening. In the cabin, sitting 12 inches off the floor is actually worse than sitting on the floor, if you have old knees. Then she showed us the dining hall for breakfast, which was too far for DH to walk as he is currently having back problems.








The final straw was when we asked for the wifi code, only to find out they don’t have internet. I was nearly in tears. I felt like I couldn’t do that 1.5 hour drive to Masada and back multiple times. I wanted to check the Dead Sea resorts to inquire if they have any cancellations. Our phones were dead. Cell service doesn’t work there except in the car with its limited internet. I just kept muttering that I feel like Lucy Ricardo for some of the crazy things I do.

We made it work for the night. We had no choice. After we ate and DH calmed me down, we started to enjoy the quiet of the desert. In the booking process, the reservations lady had told me the camp would be full of Israeli families celebrating Passover. We were told to bring our own dinner as the camp would not have food service that night. I had imagined families of 6 or 8. Wrong. It was families of 20-40-60 and more. There were huge tents with tables in the middle with mattresses on the floor around the edge. In some cases, it was like a city block with three big tents on a square. Everyone was sitting at picnic tables, cooking or singing or laughing or reading scriptures. We really enjoyed vicariously being part of their Seder dinners. As we walked around, we tried to be unobtrusive. No one would look at us. DH who is very gregarious and normally talks to everyone, kept his mouth shut. Happily, the bed was comfortable. The temperature was good. There were man-made water features by our cabin, so all the birds hung out in our area. The camp’s peacock picked our roof to sleep on, so we felt like that was a good omen.


Isn't it funny we have a McDonalds cup?



The good omen--the peacock who slept on our roof.





The next day we drove to Masada. I had booked us into a tour which was coming from Jerusalem, and we were supposed to meet them at the entrance. This was a work around for another one of those glitches. All the cable car tickets were sold out 6 weeks in advance, so the only way we could get to the top without walking was to join this tour for an hour. We were going to meet up using WhatsApp. WhatsApp worked great in the car. It did not occur to us it would not work inside the park headquarters unless we signed into the park’s internet. We couldn’t find the tour and they couldn’t find us. When we finally connected, they were at the top with our cable tickets, and we were still at the bottom. At first the ticket taker at the cable car wouldn’t let us up without the ticket. DH was hugging me and trying to console me as I was blithering again about being Lucy Ricardo. The ticket taker changed his mind saying he tries to do one good thing for someone every day, and we were his good deed of the day. He let us up.

The first picture is the walking trail up.   The trail is the white zig zag on the right.  From the top, the walkers look like ants.


I thought we had kept people in our tour waiting on us for a long time while we caught up with them and I felt bad. I thought we were “those people” everyone hates. At the end, I learned they only waited for us for 5 minutes and I felt better.


This is the ramp to the top that the Romans built 2,000 years ago.



Then it was back to the camp.
The forum won't let me attach more than 12 pics so a new post for the last 4.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I'm more silver or gunmetal rather than gold or bronze etc.
> 
> Gucci Gold Romy clutch (should be called roomy clutch, great size for the evening).
> Gucci silver and gold Leather Hearts Boston (present from DH)
> Gucci sterling silver and gold minaudière
> (up-stage-left) Balenciaga silver Holiday Bowling (or Bowler???) Anyway, I love this bag more and more.
> Tanner Krolle silver Latch shoulder bag, black suede interior (love this too!)
> BV Gunmetal Cervo Hobo 'Ball'  One of my most beloved Summer bags.
> Somewhere I have a Sergio Rossi purple-blue gunmetal hw clutch - not sure where I've hidden it but the colour is out of this world.
> 
> View attachment 5384086
> View attachment 5384087
> View attachment 5384088
> View attachment 5384094
> View attachment 5384095
> View attachment 5384098


I love your metallic‘s . I don’t have any at the moment but I love them.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Continued

Our second night at the camp was good. We were not tired. We enjoyed watching the families. Appreciating the family connections as been my absolute favorite thing about Israel, whether the family is 6 or 60. 

We enjoyed all the flowers and rustic charm. The buildings are supported by cedar poles so the place smells like cedar and campfires. The moon was full. We thought we saw a UFO, but it turned out to be a drone. Duh. The desert in the moonlight was truly beautiful. We slept well, and in the morning, we hit the road for our next destination.


----------



## 880

@Cordeliere , I love your travelogue and your beautiful photos! Thank you for sharing!



Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, lovely metallic and brown bags you’ve all been posting! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any metallics.
> 
> I’m just dropping in because life has got very stressful with the situation with my parents issues. Fortunately, I had a therapy session yesterday and we abandoned our planned discussion to instead discuss the situation, what I can do for other people involved, boundaries and self-care strategies. I’ve got lots of homework to do. As a result, I may have less time for checking in for a while so please excuse this being all for now.
> 
> I’m still off work so was shopping yesterday before my session. Retail therapy. I bought another pair of jeans, slim rather than skinny, and a vivid pink cashmere jumper. It’s very me. I’ve also ordered another jumper - pink stripes this time. I have more jeans and jumpers than I have bags but I feel heavy wearing my skinny jeans at the moment and shorter looser fitting seem to be the “vibe” as the DDs would say.
> 
> It’s my birthday next week. DH is not sure about giving me the Longchamp bag. Despite my constant shopping we are meant to be spending less now he is not working. I think he might pay for the leather jacket I bought recently and just get me a little surprise. I can see if the bag comes in the sales.
> 
> Take care for now everyone and see you sometime.


Happy early birthday! Wishing you fortitude and strength re family issues! (I have some myself, and boundaries help) 
We are always here for you! Hugs


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> Continued
> 
> Our second night at the camp was good. We were not tired. We enjoyed watching the families. Appreciating the family connections as been my absolute favorite thing about Israel, whether the family is 6 or 60.
> 
> We enjoyed all the flowers and rustic charm. The buildings are supported by cedar poles so the place smells like cedar and campfires. The moon was full. We thought we saw a UFO, but it turned out to be a drone. Duh. The desert in the moonlight was truly beautiful. We slept well, and in the morning, we hit the road for our next destination.
> 
> View attachment 5384601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384602
> 
> View attachment 5384603
> 
> View attachment 5384604


What an adventure!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> My 36 hours as a Bedouin. (This is really long. At least there are pics. Feel free to skip it if it doesn’t interest you).
> 
> The Bedouins are a nomadic, Arabic tribe that wandered Saudi Arabia and the Sinai Peninsula before settling in Negev region of Israel, where they practice Islam. We stayed for two nights in a Bedouin “inspired” camp owned by a Jewish family. The lifestyle is tents and blanket covered stools and couches that are, at most, 12 inches of the ground. You may be wondering why we stayed there. I was wondering the same thing when we checked in.
> 
> We do highly customized itineraries when we travel. We only see what we want to see and see it on our own lazy schedule. I book everything. I get a global plan for covering a country and then start booking day-by-day from beginning to end. Sometimes there are glitches, like trying to find a place near Masada on the first night of Passover. As a Protestant, this problem was not on my radar. All the Dead Sea resorts were totally booked when I was making our reservations 6 weeks in advance.
> 
> Masada is a mountain-top fortress that was the site where a group of Jewish rebels held off Roman soldiers for a year in 73 BC, until the Romans build a ramp to the top. Rather that allowing themselves to be captured, the Jewish rebels all killed themselves (well, all except for one guy who became a historian for the Roman empire). It was the only thing DH really wanted to see besides Tel Aviv, so I had to make it work.
> 
> View attachment 5384562
> 
> 
> In theory, the Bedouin camp was good. It was 6 miles from Masada on the inland side away from the Dead Sea. It had camel rides which are a big thing for me. It would be an interesting experience, sort of like nomadic Disneyland. It would be ok to sleep in a room that is a cross between a cabin and a tent. I was expecting the camp to have about 20 rooms accommodating 80 people. In actuality, the camp was huge and accommodated 3,000 people for corporate retreats, or about 1,000 when it is filled with families. I can’t believe that many people come to a place in the middle of nowhere. That is N-O-W-H-E-R-E as in the middle of the barren Judean dessert. If the car did not have an internet connection and WAZE, we would have never found it.
> 
> View attachment 5384563
> 
> 
> The little brown stripe center left is the camp and the bump center right is Masada.  The Dead Sea is in the background.
> View attachment 5384564
> 
> 
> You have seen deer crossing signs. On the way to the camp, we passed signs that said Watch for Camels Near the Road. This is like a joke but it is not.  Why do camels stand beside the road? That is the only place that weeds grow. Everything else is totally barren. The shallow ditches by the roads collect more water, so the weeds grow there and the camels eat them. There were free range camels on the hillsides, along with flocks of goats, and flocks of sheep. We passed one camel between us and the guardrail.
> 
> View attachment 5384566
> 
> 
> Free range camels
> View attachment 5384567
> 
> 
> We discovered that the road to the camp does go to a back entrance to Masada, but if you go to that entrance you have to hike to the top of the mountain. It is not like Yosemite where you can enter at one entrance and drive through the park to the other. The drive back to the main entrance (with the cable car to the top) was an hour and a half.
> 
> When we checked in, I realized we were in trouble when the staff person showed us the shared bathrooms and showers. We are old people who go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. This is not going to be fun.
> 
> View attachment 5384580
> 
> 
> Our cabin, which slept 8, had a private porch but no real door, just a blanket over the door opening. In the cabin, sitting 12 inches off the floor is actually worse than sitting on the floor, if you have old knees. Then she showed us the dining hall for breakfast, which was too far for DH to walk as he is currently having back problems.
> 
> View attachment 5384582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384583
> 
> 
> 
> The final straw was when we asked for the wifi code, only to find out they don’t have internet. I was nearly in tears. I felt like I couldn’t do that 1.5 hour drive to Masada and back multiple times. I wanted to check the Dead Sea resorts to inquire if they have any cancellations. Our phones were dead. Cell service doesn’t work there except in the car with its limited internet. I just kept muttering that I feel like Lucy Ricardo for some of the crazy things I do.
> 
> We made it work for the night. We had no choice. After we ate and DH calmed me down, we started to enjoy the quiet of the desert. In the booking process, the reservations lady had told me the camp would be full of Israeli families celebrating Passover. We were told to bring our own dinner as the camp would not have food service that night. I had imagined families of 6 or 8. Wrong. It was families of 20-40-60 and more. There were huge tents with tables in the middle with mattresses on the floor around the edge. In some cases, it was like a city block with three big tents on a square. Everyone was sitting at picnic tables, cooking or singing or laughing or reading scriptures. We really enjoyed vicariously being part of their Seder dinners. As we walked around, we tried to be unobtrusive. No one would look at us. DH who is very gregarious and normally talks to everyone, kept his mouth shut. Happily, the bed was comfortable. The temperature was good. There were man-made water features by our cabin, so all the birds hung out in our area. The camp’s peacock picked our roof to sleep on, so we felt like that was a good omen.
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny we have a McDonalds cup?
> View attachment 5384587
> 
> 
> The good omen--the peacock who slept on our roof.
> View attachment 5384588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day we drove to Masada. I had booked us into a tour which was coming from Jerusalem, and we were supposed to meet them at the entrance. This was a work around for another one of those glitches. All the cable car tickets were sold out 6 weeks in advance, so the only way we could get to the top without walking was to join this tour for an hour. We were going to meet up using WhatsApp. WhatsApp worked great in the car. It did not occur to us it would not work inside the park headquarters unless we signed into the park’s internet. We couldn’t find the tour and they couldn’t find us. When we finally connected, they were at the top with our cable tickets, and we were still at the bottom. At first the ticket taker at the cable car wouldn’t let us up without the ticket. DH was hugging me and trying to console me as I was blithering again about being Lucy Ricardo. The ticket taker changed his mind saying he tries to do one good thing for someone every day, and we were his good deed of the day. He let us up.
> 
> The first picture is the walking trail up.   The trail is the white zig zag on the right.  From the top, the walkers look like ants.
> View attachment 5384591
> 
> I thought we had kept people in our tour waiting on us for a long time while we caught up with them and I felt bad. I thought we were “those people” everyone hates. At the end, I learned they only waited for us for 5 minutes and I felt better.
> 
> 
> This is the ramp to the top that the Romans built 2,000 years ago.
> View attachment 5384592
> 
> 
> Then it was back to the camp.
> The forum won't let me attach more than 12 pics so a new post for the last 4.



Amazing, and love the pics of the camels 

Glad you found your way again (even if it was only 5 mins for others)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, lovely metallic and brown bags you’ve all been posting! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any metallics.
> 
> I’m just dropping in because life has got very stressful with the situation with my parents issues. Fortunately, I had a therapy session yesterday and we abandoned our planned discussion to instead discuss the situation, what I can do for other people involved, boundaries and self-care strategies. I’ve got lots of homework to do. As a result, I may have less time for checking in for a while so please excuse this being all for now.
> 
> I’m still off work so was shopping yesterday before my session. Retail therapy. I bought another pair of jeans, slim rather than skinny, and a vivid pink cashmere jumper. It’s very me. I’ve also ordered another jumper - pink stripes this time. I have more jeans and jumpers than I have bags but I feel heavy wearing my skinny jeans at the moment and shorter looser fitting seem to be the “vibe” as the DDs would say.
> 
> It’s my birthday next week. DH is not sure about giving me the Longchamp bag. Despite my constant shopping we are meant to be spending less now he is not working. I think he might pay for the leather jacket I bought recently and just get me a little surprise. I can see if the bag comes in the sales.
> 
> Take care for now everyone and see you sometime.


Wishing you a happy birthday early!  Sorry to hear about the stress around family issues.  Take care of yourself.  Hugs!


Cordeliere said:


> Continued
> 
> Our second night at the camp was good. We were not tired. We enjoyed watching the families. Appreciating the family connections as been my absolute favorite thing about Israel, whether the family is 6 or 60.
> 
> We enjoyed all the flowers and rustic charm. The buildings are supported by cedar poles so the place smells like cedar and campfires. The moon was full. We thought we saw a UFO, but it turned out to be a drone. Duh. The desert in the moonlight was truly beautiful. We slept well, and in the morning, we hit the road for our next destination.
> 
> View attachment 5384601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384602
> 
> View attachment 5384603
> 
> View attachment 5384604


Thank you for sharing your travel stories -- the pictures are gorgeous!

-----
Still playing catch up with the thread, and admiring all the beautiful metallic bags.  I have only one metallic bag, my BV Gold Knot -- will post pics later this week.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, lovely metallic and brown bags you’ve all been posting! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any metallics.
> 
> I’m just dropping in because life has got very stressful with the situation with my parents issues. Fortunately, I had a therapy session yesterday and we abandoned our planned discussion to instead discuss the situation, what I can do for other people involved, boundaries and self-care strategies. I’ve got lots of homework to do. As a result, I may have less time for checking in for a while so please excuse this being all for now.
> 
> I’m still off work so was shopping yesterday before my session. Retail therapy. I bought another pair of jeans, slim rather than skinny, and a vivid pink cashmere jumper. It’s very me. I’ve also ordered another jumper - pink stripes this time. I have more jeans and jumpers than I have bags but I feel heavy wearing my skinny jeans at the moment and shorter looser fitting seem to be the “vibe” as the DDs would say.
> 
> It’s my birthday next week. DH is not sure about giving me the Longchamp bag. Despite my constant shopping we are meant to be spending less now he is not working. I think he might pay for the leather jacket I bought recently and just get me a little surprise. I can see if the bag comes in the sales.
> 
> Take care for now everyone and see you sometime.



Take care dear @Katinahat ! Have a nice birthday with your core family who love you and give you support. The bag would have been nice, but if the time is not right it still is only a bag. It might turn up in the outlet rather sooner than later anyway. (And if you still want it then you´ll be happy you didn´t pay full price.) 
Sending you hugs.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

For a change I bought a useful "bag" at the fleamarket on Sunday. 
It's a vintage GDR shopping bag, the predecessor of the nylon bags we all use nowadays. I love the fabric ( "Dederon" - they used to make everything from underwear to these bags out of it in GDR times) and the pattern. 





At 2€ it cost less than the modern version but will last a lifetime.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

An update to my classic flap question from brown bag week: I am thinking I will keep the chocolate brown jumbo for now, but if a brown lambskin one pops up at some point, I will re-evaluate.  Having thought about it, I decided that if it came to a choice between a black jumbo or the brown, I would just keep the brown jumbo over a black jumbo.  Thanks again for all the input and thoughts regarding that decision.

One of the reasons I was caught up with the notion of a black lambskin jumbo was that I decided to purchase a black lambskin flap a while ago, and debated back and forth between a medium lambskin in gold hardware or a jumbo in silver or black hardware.  Anyway, I decided to purchase the medium flap in black lambskin.  I am only getting around to posting about it now.  I was going to post about it during black bag week, but that week was really hectic for me.  Anyway, here is the medium flap.  I will do a group picture of my other black bags later this week.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> My 36 hours as a Bedouin. (This is really long. At least there are pics. Feel free to skip it if it doesn’t interest you).
> 
> The Bedouins are a nomadic, Arabic tribe that wandered Saudi Arabia and the Sinai Peninsula before settling in Negev region of Israel, where they practice Islam. We stayed for two nights in a Bedouin “inspired” camp owned by a Jewish family. The lifestyle is tents and blanket covered stools and couches that are, at most, 12 inches of the ground. You may be wondering why we stayed there. I was wondering the same thing when we checked in.
> 
> We do highly customized itineraries when we travel. We only see what we want to see and see it on our own lazy schedule. I book everything. I get a global plan for covering a country and then start booking day-by-day from beginning to end. Sometimes there are glitches, like trying to find a place near Masada on the first night of Passover. As a Protestant, this problem was not on my radar. All the Dead Sea resorts were totally booked when I was making our reservations 6 weeks in advance.
> 
> Masada is a mountain-top fortress that was the site where a group of Jewish rebels held off Roman soldiers for a year in 73 BC, until the Romans build a ramp to the top. Rather that allowing themselves to be captured, the Jewish rebels all killed themselves (well, all except for one guy who became a historian for the Roman empire). It was the only thing DH really wanted to see besides Tel Aviv, so I had to make it work.
> 
> View attachment 5384562
> 
> 
> In theory, the Bedouin camp was good. It was 6 miles from Masada on the inland side away from the Dead Sea. It had camel rides which are a big thing for me. It would be an interesting experience, sort of like nomadic Disneyland. It would be ok to sleep in a room that is a cross between a cabin and a tent. I was expecting the camp to have about 20 rooms accommodating 80 people. In actuality, the camp was huge and accommodated 3,000 people for corporate retreats, or about 1,000 when it is filled with families. I can’t believe that many people come to a place in the middle of nowhere. That is N-O-W-H-E-R-E as in the middle of the barren Judean dessert. If the car did not have an internet connection and WAZE, we would have never found it.
> 
> View attachment 5384563
> 
> 
> The little brown stripe center left is the camp and the bump center right is Masada.  The Dead Sea is in the background.
> View attachment 5384564
> 
> 
> You have seen deer crossing signs. On the way to the camp, we passed signs that said Watch for Camels Near the Road. This is like a joke but it is not.  Why do camels stand beside the road? That is the only place that weeds grow. Everything else is totally barren. The shallow ditches by the roads collect more water, so the weeds grow there and the camels eat them. There were free range camels on the hillsides, along with flocks of goats, and flocks of sheep. We passed one camel between us and the guardrail.
> 
> View attachment 5384566
> 
> 
> Free range camels
> View attachment 5384567
> 
> 
> We discovered that the road to the camp does go to a back entrance to Masada, but if you go to that entrance you have to hike to the top of the mountain. It is not like Yosemite where you can enter at one entrance and drive through the park to the other. The drive back to the main entrance (with the cable car to the top) was an hour and a half.
> 
> When we checked in, I realized we were in trouble when the staff person showed us the shared bathrooms and showers. We are old people who go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. This is not going to be fun.
> 
> View attachment 5384580
> 
> 
> Our cabin, which slept 8, had a private porch but no real door, just a blanket over the door opening. In the cabin, sitting 12 inches off the floor is actually worse than sitting on the floor, if you have old knees. Then she showed us the dining hall for breakfast, which was too far for DH to walk as he is currently having back problems.
> 
> View attachment 5384582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384583
> 
> 
> 
> The final straw was when we asked for the wifi code, only to find out they don’t have internet. I was nearly in tears. I felt like I couldn’t do that 1.5 hour drive to Masada and back multiple times. I wanted to check the Dead Sea resorts to inquire if they have any cancellations. Our phones were dead. Cell service doesn’t work there except in the car with its limited internet. I just kept muttering that I feel like Lucy Ricardo for some of the crazy things I do.
> 
> We made it work for the night. We had no choice. After we ate and DH calmed me down, we started to enjoy the quiet of the desert. In the booking process, the reservations lady had told me the camp would be full of Israeli families celebrating Passover. We were told to bring our own dinner as the camp would not have food service that night. I had imagined families of 6 or 8. Wrong. It was families of 20-40-60 and more. There were huge tents with tables in the middle with mattresses on the floor around the edge. In some cases, it was like a city block with three big tents on a square. Everyone was sitting at picnic tables, cooking or singing or laughing or reading scriptures. We really enjoyed vicariously being part of their Seder dinners. As we walked around, we tried to be unobtrusive. No one would look at us. DH who is very gregarious and normally talks to everyone, kept his mouth shut. Happily, the bed was comfortable. The temperature was good. There were man-made water features by our cabin, so all the birds hung out in our area. The camp’s peacock picked our roof to sleep on, so we felt like that was a good omen.
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny we have a McDonalds cup?
> View attachment 5384587
> 
> 
> The good omen--the peacock who slept on our roof.
> View attachment 5384588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day we drove to Masada. I had booked us into a tour which was coming from Jerusalem, and we were supposed to meet them at the entrance. This was a work around for another one of those glitches. All the cable car tickets were sold out 6 weeks in advance, so the only way we could get to the top without walking was to join this tour for an hour. We were going to meet up using WhatsApp. WhatsApp worked great in the car. It did not occur to us it would not work inside the park headquarters unless we signed into the park’s internet. We couldn’t find the tour and they couldn’t find us. When we finally connected, they were at the top with our cable tickets, and we were still at the bottom. At first the ticket taker at the cable car wouldn’t let us up without the ticket. DH was hugging me and trying to console me as I was blithering again about being Lucy Ricardo. The ticket taker changed his mind saying he tries to do one good thing for someone every day, and we were his good deed of the day. He let us up.
> 
> The first picture is the walking trail up.   The trail is the white zig zag on the right.  From the top, the walkers look like ants.
> View attachment 5384591
> 
> I thought we had kept people in our tour waiting on us for a long time while we caught up with them and I felt bad. I thought we were “those people” everyone hates. At the end, I learned they only waited for us for 5 minutes and I felt better.
> 
> 
> This is the ramp to the top that the Romans built 2,000 years ago.
> View attachment 5384592
> 
> 
> Then it was back to the camp.
> The forum won't let me attach more than 12 pics so a new post for the last 4.


This is so interesting! You have had quite an adventure! When DH lived in Saudi Arabia before he met me, he and his friends met some Bedouins in the desert that invited them to eat with them. Quite often, when I lived there with him, we would see Bedouins driving small pickup trucks with a camel in the truck bed.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, lovely metallic and brown bags you’ve all been posting! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any metallics.
> 
> I’m just dropping in because life has got very stressful with the situation with my parents issues. Fortunately, I had a therapy session yesterday and we abandoned our planned discussion to instead discuss the situation, what I can do for other people involved, boundaries and self-care strategies. I’ve got lots of homework to do. As a result, I may have less time for checking in for a while so please excuse this being all for now.
> 
> I’m still off work so was shopping yesterday before my session. Retail therapy. I bought another pair of jeans, slim rather than skinny, and a vivid pink cashmere jumper. It’s very me. I’ve also ordered another jumper - pink stripes this time. I have more jeans and jumpers than I have bags but I feel heavy wearing my skinny jeans at the moment and shorter looser fitting seem to be the “vibe” as the DDs would say.
> 
> It’s my birthday next week. DH is not sure about giving me the Longchamp bag. Despite my constant shopping we are meant to be spending less now he is not working. I think he might pay for the leather jacket I bought recently and just get me a little surprise. I can see if the bag comes in the sales.
> 
> Take care for now everyone and see you sometime.


Advance happy birthday!  


Cordeliere said:


> My 36 hours as a Bedouin. (This is really long. At least there are pics. Feel free to skip it if it doesn’t interest you).
> 
> The Bedouins are a nomadic, Arabic tribe that wandered Saudi Arabia and the Sinai Peninsula before settling in Negev region of Israel, where they practice Islam. We stayed for two nights in a Bedouin “inspired” camp owned by a Jewish family. The lifestyle is tents and blanket covered stools and couches that are, at most, 12 inches of the ground. You may be wondering why we stayed there. I was wondering the same thing when we checked in.
> 
> We do highly customized itineraries when we travel. We only see what we want to see and see it on our own lazy schedule. I book everything. I get a global plan for covering a country and then start booking day-by-day from beginning to end. Sometimes there are glitches, like trying to find a place near Masada on the first night of Passover. As a Protestant, this problem was not on my radar. All the Dead Sea resorts were totally booked when I was making our reservations 6 weeks in advance.
> 
> Masada is a mountain-top fortress that was the site where a group of Jewish rebels held off Roman soldiers for a year in 73 BC, until the Romans build a ramp to the top. Rather that allowing themselves to be captured, the Jewish rebels all killed themselves (well, all except for one guy who became a historian for the Roman empire). It was the only thing DH really wanted to see besides Tel Aviv, so I had to make it work.
> 
> View attachment 5384562
> 
> 
> In theory, the Bedouin camp was good. It was 6 miles from Masada on the inland side away from the Dead Sea. It had camel rides which are a big thing for me. It would be an interesting experience, sort of like nomadic Disneyland. It would be ok to sleep in a room that is a cross between a cabin and a tent. I was expecting the camp to have about 20 rooms accommodating 80 people. In actuality, the camp was huge and accommodated 3,000 people for corporate retreats, or about 1,000 when it is filled with families. I can’t believe that many people come to a place in the middle of nowhere. That is N-O-W-H-E-R-E as in the middle of the barren Judean dessert. If the car did not have an internet connection and WAZE, we would have never found it.
> 
> View attachment 5384563
> 
> 
> The little brown stripe center left is the camp and the bump center right is Masada.  The Dead Sea is in the background.
> View attachment 5384564
> 
> 
> You have seen deer crossing signs. On the way to the camp, we passed signs that said Watch for Camels Near the Road. This is like a joke but it is not.  Why do camels stand beside the road? That is the only place that weeds grow. Everything else is totally barren. The shallow ditches by the roads collect more water, so the weeds grow there and the camels eat them. There were free range camels on the hillsides, along with flocks of goats, and flocks of sheep. We passed one camel between us and the guardrail.
> 
> View attachment 5384566
> 
> 
> Free range camels
> View attachment 5384567
> 
> 
> We discovered that the road to the camp does go to a back entrance to Masada, but if you go to that entrance you have to hike to the top of the mountain. It is not like Yosemite where you can enter at one entrance and drive through the park to the other. The drive back to the main entrance (with the cable car to the top) was an hour and a half.
> 
> When we checked in, I realized we were in trouble when the staff person showed us the shared bathrooms and showers. We are old people who go to the bathroom in the middle of the night. This is not going to be fun.
> 
> View attachment 5384580
> 
> 
> Our cabin, which slept 8, had a private porch but no real door, just a blanket over the door opening. In the cabin, sitting 12 inches off the floor is actually worse than sitting on the floor, if you have old knees. Then she showed us the dining hall for breakfast, which was too far for DH to walk as he is currently having back problems.
> 
> View attachment 5384582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384583
> 
> 
> 
> The final straw was when we asked for the wifi code, only to find out they don’t have internet. I was nearly in tears. I felt like I couldn’t do that 1.5 hour drive to Masada and back multiple times. I wanted to check the Dead Sea resorts to inquire if they have any cancellations. Our phones were dead. Cell service doesn’t work there except in the car with its limited internet. I just kept muttering that I feel like Lucy Ricardo for some of the crazy things I do.
> 
> We made it work for the night. We had no choice. After we ate and DH calmed me down, we started to enjoy the quiet of the desert. In the booking process, the reservations lady had told me the camp would be full of Israeli families celebrating Passover. We were told to bring our own dinner as the camp would not have food service that night. I had imagined families of 6 or 8. Wrong. It was families of 20-40-60 and more. There were huge tents with tables in the middle with mattresses on the floor around the edge. In some cases, it was like a city block with three big tents on a square. Everyone was sitting at picnic tables, cooking or singing or laughing or reading scriptures. We really enjoyed vicariously being part of their Seder dinners. As we walked around, we tried to be unobtrusive. No one would look at us. DH who is very gregarious and normally talks to everyone, kept his mouth shut. Happily, the bed was comfortable. The temperature was good. There were man-made water features by our cabin, so all the birds hung out in our area. The camp’s peacock picked our roof to sleep on, so we felt like that was a good omen.
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny we have a McDonalds cup?
> View attachment 5384587
> 
> 
> The good omen--the peacock who slept on our roof.
> View attachment 5384588
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day we drove to Masada. I had booked us into a tour which was coming from Jerusalem, and we were supposed to meet them at the entrance. This was a work around for another one of those glitches. All the cable car tickets were sold out 6 weeks in advance, so the only way we could get to the top without walking was to join this tour for an hour. We were going to meet up using WhatsApp. WhatsApp worked great in the car. It did not occur to us it would not work inside the park headquarters unless we signed into the park’s internet. We couldn’t find the tour and they couldn’t find us. When we finally connected, they were at the top with our cable tickets, and we were still at the bottom. At first the ticket taker at the cable car wouldn’t let us up without the ticket. DH was hugging me and trying to console me as I was blithering again about being Lucy Ricardo. The ticket taker changed his mind saying he tries to do one good thing for someone every day, and we were his good deed of the day. He let us up.
> 
> The first picture is the walking trail up.   The trail is the white zig zag on the right.  From the top, the walkers look like ants.
> View attachment 5384591
> 
> I thought we had kept people in our tour waiting on us for a long time while we caught up with them and I felt bad. I thought we were “those people” everyone hates. At the end, I learned they only waited for us for 5 minutes and I felt better.
> 
> 
> This is the ramp to the top that the Romans built 2,000 years ago.
> View attachment 5384592
> 
> 
> Then it was back to the camp.
> The forum won't let me attach more than 12 pics so a new post for the last 4.


Thanks for sharing your travel adventures with us!  I enjoyed reading about them.


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> Continued
> 
> Our second night at the camp was good. We were not tired. We enjoyed watching the families. Appreciating the family connections as been my absolute favorite thing about Israel, whether the family is 6 or 60.
> 
> We enjoyed all the flowers and rustic charm. The buildings are supported by cedar poles so the place smells like cedar and campfires. The moon was full. We thought we saw a UFO, but it turned out to be a drone. Duh. The desert in the moonlight was truly beautiful. We slept well, and in the morning, we hit the road for our next destination.
> 
> View attachment 5384601
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384602
> 
> View attachment 5384603
> 
> View attachment 5384604




Thank you for sharing your travel adventures, and the stunning photos! They are incredible!


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> An update to my classic flap question from brown bag week: I am thinking I will keep the chocolate brown jumbo for now, but if a brown lambskin one pops up at some point, I will re-evaluate.  Having thought about it, I decided that if it came to a choice between a black jumbo or the brown, I would just keep the brown jumbo over a black jumbo.  Thanks again for all the input and thoughts regarding that decision.
> 
> One of the reasons I was caught up with the notion of a black lambskin jumbo was that I decided to purchase a black lambskin flap a while ago, and debated back and forth between a medium lambskin in gold hardware or a jumbo in silver or black hardware.  Anyway, I decided to purchase the medium flap in black lambskin.  I am only getting around to posting about it now.  I was going to post about it during black bag week, but that week was really hectic for me.  Anyway, here is the medium flap.  I will do a group picture of my other black bags later this week.
> View attachment 5384648


Sounds perfect: a brown jumbo and a black medium  I also think it’s perfect that one has sliver HW, one GHW

i think you know your needs and preferences quite well, (I like having different sizes too) but here’s a thread started by a TPF member mulling the pros ans cons (for the benefit of those who aren’t as clear as to the size differential; the weight of the heavier jumbo; the inability to crossbody the medium).  






						Jumbo vs medium for second classic flap
					

I have a black caviar medium with gold hardware.  Should I get another medium in beige Claire this year? Or should I instead get a black jumbo with gold hardware in caviar??  What would you do? What are your thoughts on jumbo vs medium? Does every collection need one jumbo? Or are mediums the...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> An update to my classic flap question from brown bag week: I am thinking I will keep the chocolate brown jumbo for now, but if a brown lambskin one pops up at some point, I will re-evaluate.  Having thought about it, I decided that if it came to a choice between a black jumbo or the brown, I would just keep the brown jumbo over a black jumbo.  Thanks again for all the input and thoughts regarding that decision.
> 
> One of the reasons I was caught up with the notion of a black lambskin jumbo was that I decided to purchase a black lambskin flap a while ago, and debated back and forth between a medium lambskin in gold hardware or a jumbo in silver or black hardware.  Anyway, I decided to purchase the medium flap in black lambskin.  I am only getting around to posting about it now.  I was going to post about it during black bag week, but that week was really hectic for me.  Anyway, here is the medium flap.  I will do a group picture of my other black bags later this week.
> View attachment 5384648



Glad you decided to keep Ms. Caviar Brown 

What a beauty your Madame lamby Black is, my eyes are


----------



## Cordeliere

Thank you to all who have liked my travel posts and who have commented on them.   I really appreciate it.  I have considered writing a book of amusing true incidents I have encountered, and your kind comments are making me think I should go ahead and do that.  Maybe there are people out there who would enjoy reading them.    I am really surprised by the kind things you have said to me.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you to all who have liked my travel posts and who have commented on them.   I really appreciate it.  I have considered writing a book of amusing true incidents I have encountered, and your kind comments are making me think I should go ahead and do that.  Maybe there are people out there who would enjoy reading them.    I am really surprised by the kind things you have said to me.


Absolutely, and we will line up to purchase 






here are most of the white/cream/beige/ gold/brown bags

cream/ beige/brown
Etsy pouch (cream, chestnut)
loewe mini off white
craie mini Della cav
35 Victoria etoupe
Cashmere Silk Grand Model (CSGM) shawl, le abre, noir, natural

gold/brown
B35 toile
B30 gold swift
barenia 35 trim II
felt swift picotin PM lock
CSGM shawl, sieste au Paradis

suarez ebene convertible clutch
35 Victoria ebene
ebene barenia picotin PM (in this light it looks a bit like marron fonce, but it is ebene)
CSGM shawl, coupons indiennes (Bleu canard, potiron)

note: whenever I look at my ebene bags I regret rehoming a marron fonce fjord 42 paris Bombay that I got from an H sample sale maybe in 2012? So, I feel that you never know when you will suddenly miss something , but that is just me

not included
TGM picotin, gold (I loaned to my mom indefinitely years ago; I’m planning to retrieve) 
30B craie (gave to my mom, but I borrow it)
etain TPM Evelyne (it’s more brown than gray, sadly)
ebene kelly briefcase (given to DH, but I count it in an effort to curtail my own shopping lol
gold 33 Evelyne sellier, vache Hunter (given to DH, but I borrow)


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## jblended

@Katinahat Happy birthday in advance. I hope you feel loved and cherished by those you hold dearest, and I wish you well as you deal with your parents' situation.

@Cordeliere  Loving your adventures! You should absolutely consider penning your tales! Also, that peacock picture made me smile.

Loving the metallics posted this week! @JenJBS Your Soiree has a special place in my heart. One of the few _new_ MJ designs that I adore.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> Absolutely, and we will line up to purchase
> 
> View attachment 5385230
> View attachment 5385223
> View attachment 5385224
> 
> 
> here are most of the white/cream/beige/ gold/brown bags
> 
> cream/ beige/brown
> Etsy pouch (cream, chestnut)
> loewe mini off white
> craie mini Della cav
> 35 Victoria etoupe
> Cashmere Silk Grand Model (CSGM) shawl, le abre, noir, natural
> 
> gold/brown
> B35 toile
> B30 gold swift
> barenia 35 trim II
> felt swift picotin PM lock
> CSGM shawl, sieste au Paradis
> 
> suarez ebene convertible clutch
> 35 Victoria ebene
> ebene barenia picotin PM (in this light it looks a bit like marron fonce, but it is ebene)
> CSGM shawl, coupons indiennes (Bleu canard, potiron)
> 
> note: whenever I look at my ebene bags I regret rehoming a marron fonce fjord 42 paris Bombay that I got from an H sample sale maybe in 2012? So, I feel that you never know when you will suddenly miss something , but that is just me
> 
> not included
> TGM picotin, gold (I loaned to my mom indefinitely years ago; I’m planning to retrieve)
> 30B craie (gave to my mom, but I borrow it)
> etain TPM Evelyne (it’s more brown than gray, sadly)
> ebene kelly briefcase (given to DH, but I count it in an effort to curtail my own shopping lol
> gold 33 Evelyne sellier, vache Hunter (given to DH, but I borrow)


Your barenia trim makes me want to lick the screen.   L'arbre du vent is such a wonderful design.   I bought the exact same one as you have, but it was not flattering to my skin, so I returned it.   I see one of the other colorways in my future.  You really have a great collection of neutrals.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, lovely metallic and brown bags you’ve all been posting! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any metallics.
> 
> I’m just dropping in because life has got very stressful with the situation with my parents issues. Fortunately, I had a therapy session yesterday and we abandoned our planned discussion to instead discuss the situation, what I can do for other people involved, boundaries and self-care strategies. I’ve got lots of homework to do. As a result, I may have less time for checking in for a while so please excuse this being all for now.
> 
> I’m still off work so was shopping yesterday before my session. Retail therapy. I bought another pair of jeans, slim rather than skinny, and a vivid pink cashmere jumper. It’s very me. I’ve also ordered another jumper - pink stripes this time. I have more jeans and jumpers than I have bags but I feel heavy wearing my skinny jeans at the moment and shorter looser fitting seem to be the “vibe” as the DDs would say.
> 
> It’s my birthday next week. DH is not sure about giving me the Longchamp bag. Despite my constant shopping we are meant to be spending less now he is not working. I think he might pay for the leather jacket I bought recently and just get me a little surprise. I can see if the bag comes in the sales.
> 
> Take care for now everyone and see you sometime.



Happy early birthday and I hope you get something fun that you want and that can take your mind off things. If you end up less on the thread for the next bit, we will miss you!


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> For a change I bought a useful "bag" at the fleamarket on Sunday.
> It's a vintage GDR shopping bag, the predecessor of the nylon bags we all use nowadays. I love the fabric ( "Dederon" - they used to make everything from underwear to these bags out of it in GDR times) and the pattern.
> 
> View attachment 5384640
> View attachment 5384641
> 
> 
> At 2€ it cost less than the modern version but will last a lifetime.


That depth of that pattern draws me in like an Escher image.  Great buy.


----------



## Cordeliere

Purses & Perfumes said:


> An update to my classic flap question from brown bag week: I am thinking I will keep the chocolate brown jumbo for now, but if a brown lambskin one pops up at some point, I will re-evaluate.  Having thought about it, I decided that if it came to a choice between a black jumbo or the brown, I would just keep the brown jumbo over a black jumbo.  Thanks again for all the input and thoughts regarding that decision.
> 
> One of the reasons I was caught up with the notion of a black lambskin jumbo was that I decided to purchase a black lambskin flap a while ago, and debated back and forth between a medium lambskin in gold hardware or a jumbo in silver or black hardware.  Anyway, I decided to purchase the medium flap in black lambskin.  I am only getting around to posting about it now.  I was going to post about it during black bag week, but that week was really hectic for me.  Anyway, here is the medium flap.  I will do a group picture of my other black bags later this week.
> View attachment 5384648


Lambskin is the most amazing leather.   In bags, I am all about the feel, and nothing feels better than lambskin.  Congrats on your choice.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Absolutely, and we will line up to purchase
> 
> View attachment 5385230
> View attachment 5385223
> View attachment 5385224
> 
> 
> here are most of the white/cream/beige/ gold/brown bags
> 
> cream/ beige/brown
> Etsy pouch (cream, chestnut)
> loewe mini off white
> craie mini Della cav
> 35 Victoria etoupe
> Cashmere Silk Grand Model (CSGM) shawl, le abre, noir, natural
> 
> gold/brown
> B35 toile
> B30 gold swift
> barenia 35 trim II
> felt swift picotin PM lock
> CSGM shawl, sieste au Paradis
> 
> suarez ebene convertible clutch
> 35 Victoria ebene
> ebene barenia picotin PM (in this light it looks a bit like marron fonce, but it is ebene)
> CSGM shawl, coupons indiennes (Bleu canard, potiron)
> 
> note: whenever I look at my ebene bags I regret rehoming a marron fonce fjord 42 paris Bombay that I got from an H sample sale maybe in 2012? So, I feel that you never know when you will suddenly miss something , but that is just me
> 
> not included
> TGM picotin, gold (I loaned to my mom indefinitely years ago; I’m planning to retrieve)
> 30B craie (gave to my mom, but I borrow it)
> etain TPM Evelyne (it’s more brown than gray, sadly)
> ebene kelly briefcase (given to DH, but I count it in an effort to curtail my own shopping lol
> gold 33 Evelyne sellier, vache Hunter (given to DH, but I borrow)


Gorgeous collection! Love that felt picotin.


----------



## essiedub

Is this brown week? well here‘s my Lindy 26 verso in H gold with the contrast red interior.  I spied this at Crystals when at  the H national meetup in Las Vegas In 2016 (I think?), which was so much fun! I should know all the specs, name, year etc— I have all that somewhere but it isn't top of mind or in a spreadsheet like  some who track all their purchases. do any of you keep super tight records on all that?

anyway I digress...I love this little bag that packs quite a bit. I’m surprised how many H fans dilsike the Lindy. I get more compliments on this than any other- I think because of its funny shape. The bag spill shows what she can carry - not all H rainbow but I try...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Curry Caro
Feu passport holder, which I use for tissues
Rose Sakura (?) piccolo for my pens/pencils
Vert Anis Agenda
YSL wallet
Periwinkle eyeglass holder

I know the colors clash but I can easily find things..say ...where is my key holder? That’s LV monogram


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Sounds perfect: a brown jumbo and a black medium  I also think it’s perfect that one has sliver HW, one GHW
> 
> i think you know your needs and preferences quite well, (I like having different sizes too) but here’s a thread started by a TPF member mulling the pros ans cons (for the benefit of those who aren’t as clear as to the size differential; the weight of the heavier jumbo; the inability to crossbody the medium).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumbo vs medium for second classic flap
> 
> 
> I have a black caviar medium with gold hardware.  Should I get another medium in beige Claire this year? Or should I instead get a black jumbo with gold hardware in caviar??  What would you do? What are your thoughts on jumbo vs medium? Does every collection need one jumbo? Or are mediums the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you for the kind words.    Interesting thread, about the jumbo vs medium.  Agree about the medium not working as a crossbody -- I find the same to be true of the jumbo too.  I just prefer wearing both sizes as shoulder bags.


papertiger said:


> Glad you decided to keep Ms. Caviar Brown
> 
> What a beauty your Madame lamby Black is, my eyes are


Thank you!  It's funny, but I always thought of myself as a top handle bag girl, but my tastes have shifted a bit over the last few years to include shoulder chain strap bags (maybe it's the influence of tPF, lol).


Cordeliere said:


> Lambskin is the most amazing leather.   In bags, I am all about the feel, and nothing feels better than lambskin.  Congrats on your choice.


Yes, I agree that the smoothness and sheen of lambskin is lovely to feel and view.  Thanks for the nice words.
And I think it's a great idea to write about your travels.  I find writing to be such a creative, wonderful, absorbing activity.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you to all who have liked my travel posts and who have commented on them.   I really appreciate it.  I have considered writing a book of amusing true incidents I have encountered, and your kind comments are making me think I should go ahead and do that.  Maybe there are people out there who would enjoy reading them.    I am really surprised by the kind things you have said to me.



Please go ahead! Your stories are beautifully written -a pleasure to read!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> That depth of that pattern draws me in like an Escher image.  Great buy.



Thank-you! 
I had to look Mr. Escher up. You are right! Thank you for teaching me! 

The pattern was what drew me into the stall before even knowing what the printed item was. I´m really happy with my new "bag that doesn´t count". It will be very useful andcertainly be used.


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> Is this brown week? well here‘s my Lindy 26 verso in H gold with the contrast red interior.  I spied this at Crystals when at  the H national meetup in Las Vegas In 2016 (I think?), which was so much fun! I should know all the specs, name, year etc— I have all that somewhere but it isn't top of mind or in a spreadsheet like  some who track all their purchases. do any of you keep super tight records on all that?
> 
> anyway I digress...I love this little bag that packs quite a bit. I’m surprised how many H fans dilsike the Lindy. I get more compliments on this than any other- I think because of its funny shape. The bag spill shows what she can carry - not all H rainbow but I try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385492
> 
> 
> Curry Caro
> Feu passport holder, which I use for tissues
> Rose Sakura (?) piccolo for my pens/pencils
> Vert Anis Agenda
> YSL wallet
> Periwinkle eyeglass holder
> 
> I know the colors clash but I can easily find things..say ...where is my key holder? That’s LV monogram


Love this bag!

thank you @Cordeliere amd @dcooney4 for your kind words

@Cordeliere, agree re le abre du vent noire/natural being tricky against the skin. I find it works best as a foil against black (like a black turtleneck) or on top/outside of a collared dress or shirt.  The barenia trim was a Japanese reseller covid deal, 800 USD or so  I actually have a preference for patinated vache natural, but that now is harder to find


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> That depth of that pattern draws me in like an Escher image.  Great buy.



Escher! I love the mathematical reference! (Yes, showing my inner nerd here. )


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you to all who have liked my travel posts and who have commented on them.   I really appreciate it.  I have considered writing a book of amusing true incidents I have encountered, and your kind comments are making me think I should go ahead and do that.  Maybe there are people out there who would enjoy reading them.    I am really surprised by the kind things you have said to me.


I'm sure there are people who would enjoy reading your stories, just like we do! I think writing them in a book is a brilliant idea! 





jblended said:


> Loving the metallics posted this week! @JenJBS Your Soiree has a special place in my heart. One of the few _new_ MJ designs that I adore.


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

essiedub said:


> Is this brown week? well here‘s my Lindy 26 verso in H gold with the contrast red interior.  I spied this at Crystals when at  the H national meetup in Las Vegas In 2016 (I think?), which was so much fun! I should know all the specs, name, year etc— I have all that somewhere but it isn't top of mind or in a spreadsheet like  some who track all their purchases. do any of you keep super tight records on all that?
> 
> anyway I digress...I love this little bag that packs quite a bit. I’m surprised how many H fans dilsike the Lindy. I get more compliments on this than any other- I think because of its funny shape. The bag spill shows what she can carry - not all H rainbow but I try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385492
> 
> 
> Curry Caro
> Feu passport holder, which I use for tissues
> Rose Sakura (?) piccolo for my pens/pencils
> Vert Anis Agenda
> YSL wallet
> Periwinkle eyeglass holder
> 
> I know the colors clash but I can easily find things..say ...where is my key holder? That’s LV monogram


Wow it can carry quite a bit and still look chic. I love all the multicolored pouches.


----------



## Cordeliere

essiedub said:


> View attachment 5385492


That red interior is the bomb!   

I don't keep a spreadsheet either.  I have a folder with the purchase picture of all my bags.   I make the picture label to say the name, color, dimensions, and price.   I can never remember who I purchased from or when, but I guess I don't care. I play with my pictures in planning my collection.  I include pictures of the bags I want but have yet to find.  I am endlessly entertained by playing with the arrangement of the picture.  I describe it to DH as my baseball card collection.   Just looking at them makes me happy.  



880 said:


> Love this bag!
> 
> thank you @Cordeliere amd @dcooney4 for your kind words
> 
> The barenia trim was a Japanese reseller covid deal, 800 USD or so :smile: I actually have a preference for patinated vache natural, but that now is harder to find
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> That was a great deal.  I used to have a 1948 Kelly that was gorgeously patinated.  I bought it for $2,000 on ebay from a TPF person and sold it through Ann's for $2,800.  It sold in 45 minutes.  I sold it partly because I am jewel tone person, and weirdly enough, "brownish" neutrals don't go with my clothes.  The other reason I sold it was that every time I carried it, I had to blend the new scratches back into the patina.  The feel of this bag was AMAZING though.  Nothing else like it.
> [ATTACH type="full"]5385893[/ATTACH]


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

We are back in Tel Aviv now for another six days.   I have a few days worth of tales to share.

This tale I call Sharing Breakfast with the Fishes.

Our next destination after the Bedouin camp was Eilat. Eilat is a desert beach resort on the Red Sea at the bottom of Israel. I can’t say I loved Eilat. It had about 3 or 4 giant Vegas-style hotels which were fully booked. The town was jammed (or should I say crawling) with people on vacation for Passover. We ended up paying $400 a night for a so-so room in a second-tier hotel. It was so hot, we couldn’t even tolerate sitting on our balcony.

The only reason I included Eilat in our itinerary was to go scuba diving. I grew in a water sports family and became a certified diver at the age of 13. I have not dived again since I was 16, but it was a big part of my youth. DH has never dived. I wanted him to have the opportunity to experience what I had experienced. In Eilat, they have dives for people who are not divers. You get a 30-minute lesson and a 30-minute dive with a dive instructor at your side for the whole time. The dive instructor keeps you from doing something to hurt yourself. All you have to do is keep breathing and pressurize your ears as you descend. I thought that would work for him and he agreed.

In Eliat, there is a coral reef about 30 feet off the beach. That, in itself, is amazing that the reef is just right there. Historically I have to take 20-100 mile boat trips to get to reefs. We took a taxi to the dive shop. The driver tried to drop us off at “Aqua Store” instead of “Aqua Star”. After multiple times of having taxi drivers try to drop us at the wrong location in various countries, I have learned to use Google Maps to study the route and the related pictures to identify my destination. If it is not a match, I don’t get out of the cab.

We get to the shop. They suit us up in wetsuits, give us the lesson, drive us to the entry point, put the equipment on us, and lead us into the water.





My instructor and I go into the water, but I did not see what happened to DH. My whole goal had been to see DH enjoy the coral and the fishes. My instructor drug me around, controlling my depth with the air vest and leading me through passages in the coral. She turned me in some awkward angles which made me uncomfortable. I did see an amazing number of tropical fish. In my youth, I dove in some exotic locations and was familiar with all the types of fish there. At one point, I knew all their names. I have seen clearer water, better coral, but never the quantity of tropical fish as in Eilat.  The instructor took the pictures, and she did not really capture the spots teaming with fish.






About 20 minutes into the dive, I started feeling nauseous. I am highly prone to motion sickness, but I had never been motion-sick underwater in my previous diving. I think, this time, it was because the instructor was controlling my movements and positions. I was happy to return to the surface and find out how it had been for DH. 

When we surfaced, I felt really sick. The instructor asked if I was ok and I pointed to my stomach and made the gesture that I thought I was going to up-chuck. I fought it, but not successfully. I was in the middle of a bunch of divers, but not close to them, and I lost my breakfast.

Initially, I was mortified. But then a swarm of black and yellow striped fish appeared and gulped down my breakfast in a nano-second. It was like those pictures you see of piranhas eating a cow. Everything is gone in an insant.

I staggered to the shore. There was DH all smiling and happy. He had chickened out. He tried sticking his head underwater 3 times, decided he didn’t like it, and decided not to do it. It was another plan that did not work out quite the way I imagined, but it was still all ok. It is another laugh at our crazy travels.


----------



## baghabitz34

A little Friday eye candy. Using my LV Onmyside today. Definitely a bag I don’t use a ton, but always enjoy when I do. Love the sophisticated vibe of it.
Happy Friday!


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5385981
> 
> A little Friday eye candy. Using my LV Onmyside today. Definitely a bag I don’t use a ton, but always enjoy when I do. Love the sophisticated vibe of it.
> Happy Friday!


Black and tan is such a sophisticated color combination.   Structured always seems more sophisticated to me.  Very nice.


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> We are back in Tel Aviv now for another six days.   I have a few days worth of tales to share.
> 
> This tale I call Sharing Breakfast with the Fishes.
> 
> Our next destination after the Bedouin camp was Eilat. Eilat is a desert beach resort on the Red Sea at the bottom of Israel. I can’t say I loved Eilat. It had about 3 or 4 giant Vegas-style hotels which were fully booked. The town was jammed (or should I say crawling) with people on vacation for Passover. We ended up paying $400 a night for a so-so room in a second-tier hotel. It was so hot, we couldn’t even tolerate sitting on our balcony.
> 
> The only reason I included Eilat in our itinerary was to go scuba diving. I grew in a water sports family and became a certified diver at the age of 13. I have not dived again since I was 16, but it was a big part of my youth. DH has never dived. I wanted him to have the opportunity to experience what I had experienced. In Eilat, they have dives for people who are not divers. You get a 30-minute lesson and a 30-minute dive with a dive instructor at your side for the whole time. The dive instructor keeps you from doing something to hurt yourself. All you have to do is keep breathing and pressurize your ears as you descend. I thought that would work for him and he agreed.
> 
> In Eliat, there is a coral reef about 30 feet off the beach. That, in itself, is amazing that the reef is just right there. Historically I have to take 20-100 mile boat trips to get to reefs. We took a taxi to the dive shop. The driver tried to drop us off at “Aqua Store” instead of “Aqua Star”. After multiple times of having taxi drivers try to drop us at the wrong location in various countries, I have learned to use Google Maps to study the route and the related pictures to identify my destination. If it is not a match, I don’t get out of the cab.
> 
> We get to the shop. They suit us up in wetsuits, give us the lesson, drive us to the entry point, put the equipment on us, and lead us into the water.
> View attachment 5385899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My instructor and I go into the water, but I did not see what happened to DH. My whole goal had been to see DH enjoy the coral and the fishes. My instructor drug me around, controlling my depth with the air vest and leading me through passages in the coral. She turned me in some awkward angles which made me uncomfortable. I did see an amazing number of tropical fish. In my youth, I dove in some exotic locations and was familiar with all the types of fish there. At one point, I knew all their names. I have seen clearer water, better coral, but never the quantity of tropical fish as in Eilat.  The instructor took the pictures, and she did not really capture the spots teaming with fish.
> View attachment 5385900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385901
> 
> 
> About 20 minutes into the dive, I started feeling nauseous. I am highly prone to motion sickness, but I had never been motion-sick underwater in my previous diving. I think, this time, it was because the instructor was controlling my movements and positions. I was happy to return to the surface and find out how it had been for DH.
> 
> When we surfaced, I felt really sick. The instructor asked if I was ok and I pointed to my stomach and made the gesture that I thought I was going to up-chuck. I fought it, but not successfully. I was in the middle of a bunch of divers, but not close to them, and I lost my breakfast.
> 
> Initially, I was mortified. But then a swarm of black and yellow striped fish appeared and gulped down my breakfast in a nano-second. It was like those pictures you see of piranhas eating a cow. Everything is gone in an insant.
> 
> I staggered to the shore. There was DH all smiling and happy. He had chickened out. He tried sticking his head underwater 3 times, decided he didn’t like it, and decided not to do it. It was another plan that did not work out quite the way I imagined, but it was still all ok. It is another laugh at our crazy travels.



Thank you for sharing your travels and stories! So sorry you got a bit sick. 
I've only been diving/snorkeling in Hawaii and Australia and it's been years since I last went! It looks beautiful!!


----------



## essiedub

Cordeliere said:


> We are back in Tel Aviv now for another six days.   I have a few days worth of tales to share.
> 
> This tale I call Sharing Breakfast with the Fishes.
> 
> Our next destination after the Bedouin camp was Eilat. Eilat is a desert beach resort on the Red Sea at the bottom of Israel. I can’t say I loved Eilat. It had about 3 or 4 giant Vegas-style hotels which were fully booked. The town was jammed (or should I say crawling) with people on vacation for Passover. We ended up paying $400 a night for a so-so room in a second-tier hotel. It was so hot, we couldn’t even tolerate sitting on our balcony.
> 
> The only reason I included Eilat in our itinerary was to go scuba diving. I grew in a water sports family and became a certified diver at the age of 13. I have not dived again since I was 16, but it was a big part of my youth. DH has never dived. I wanted him to have the opportunity to experience what I had experienced. In Eilat, they have dives for people who are not divers. You get a 30-minute lesson and a 30-minute dive with a dive instructor at your side for the whole time. The dive instructor keeps you from doing something to hurt yourself. All you have to do is keep breathing and pressurize your ears as you descend. I thought that would work for him and he agreed.
> 
> In Eliat, there is a coral reef about 30 feet off the beach. That, in itself, is amazing that the reef is just right there. Historically I have to take 20-100 mile boat trips to get to reefs. We took a taxi to the dive shop. The driver tried to drop us off at “Aqua Store” instead of “Aqua Star”. After multiple times of having taxi drivers try to drop us at the wrong location in various countries, I have learned to use Google Maps to study the route and the related pictures to identify my destination. If it is not a match, I don’t get out of the cab.
> 
> We get to the shop. They suit us up in wetsuits, give us the lesson, drive us to the entry point, put the equipment on us, and lead us into the water.
> View attachment 5385899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My instructor and I go into the water, but I did not see what happened to DH. My whole goal had been to see DH enjoy the coral and the fishes. My instructor drug me around, controlling my depth with the air vest and leading me through passages in the coral. She turned me in some awkward angles which made me uncomfortable. I did see an amazing number of tropical fish. In my youth, I dove in some exotic locations and was familiar with all the types of fish there. At one point, I knew all their names. I have seen clearer water, better coral, but never the quantity of tropical fish as in Eilat.  The instructor took the pictures, and she did not really capture the spots teaming with fish.
> View attachment 5385900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385901
> 
> 
> About 20 minutes into the dive, I started feeling nauseous. I am highly prone to motion sickness, but I had never been motion-sick underwater in my previous diving. I think, this time, it was because the instructor was controlling my movements and positions. I was happy to return to the surface and find out how it had been for DH.
> 
> When we surfaced, I felt really sick. The instructor asked if I was ok and I pointed to my stomach and made the gesture that I thought I was going to up-chuck. I fought it, but not successfully. I was in the middle of a bunch of divers, but not close to them, and I lost my breakfast.
> 
> Initially, I was mortified. But then a swarm of black and yellow striped fish appeared and gulped down my breakfast in a nano-second. It was like those pictures you see of piranhas eating a cow. Everything is gone in an insant.
> 
> I staggered to the shore. There was DH all smiling and happy. He had chickened out. He tried sticking his head underwater 3 times, decided he didn’t like it, and decided not to do it. It was another plan that did not work out quite the way I imagined, but it was still all ok. It is another laugh at our crazy travels.


What a great adventure you are having! I love armchair travel! I’m just not wired for so much “flexibility” in traveling -  so impressed that you take it all in stride! Keep on posting!


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> While I‘m glad to hear the wedding weekend was enjoyable, I’m saddened to hear about all the difficult family dynamics and that they may cause your parents to separate. Your DH sounds like a rock and your DDs are lucky to have a mom like you who looks after them so fiercely. Hugs to you!





BowieFan1971 said:


> You can only control the relationships you are involved in. I am sorry you have to be in the middle of such discord. Do what you can to maximize the relationships with your DH and sister. You are seeing what happens when you don’t.





More bags said:


> I’m glad you had a good time at the wedding. I am sorry to hear about your parents’ marital challenges and the additional stress on you. I am sorry to hear you’re going through that.





dcooney4 said:


> If we don't hear from you Happy Birthday Early. I hope you are able to sort it all out. Hugs!





papertiger said:


> Wishing you well, and if we don't see you before a wonderful day/week/year





BowieFan1971 said:


> I am glad you were able to talk to your therapist about your family situation and gain a feeling of proactive-ness that is effective and meaningful. I know you can navigate yourself and your kids through this and come out ok. Retail therapy alone isn’t it, especially if it can put you in a negative financial place. Maybe it is time for some other outlets that give you a rush and feeling of self-satisfaction, like art, music, gardening, cooking or fitness. Something with a manageable challenge and tangible results that makes you feel good when you are done and you can lose yourself in for a bit.
> 
> We are always here if you need to pop in for some support! I hope you have a Happy Birthday and even if your leather jacket ends up being your birthday present, it is a GORGEOUS one!!!! The bag will be there when the time is right.





baghabitz34 said:


> Wishing you well & that you’re able to get through this tough time. We’ll be here when you’re ready to return.
> Happy Early Birthday!





More bags said:


> Happy early birthday @Katinahat. I admire the work you put into finding ways to cope with life and be strong for your loved ones. Put your oxygen mask on first. You’re an amazing resilient person. Your family is lucky to have you.





piperdog said:


> Happy early birthday, and take care of yourself. There will always be another bag, but there is only one you.





880 said:


> @Cordeliere , I love your travelogue and your beautiful photos! Thank you for sharing!
> 
> 
> Happy early birthday! Wishing you fortitude and strength re family issues! (I have some myself, and boundaries help)
> We are always here for you! Hugs





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Wishing you a happy birthday early!  Sorry to hear about the stress around family issues.  Take care of yourself.  Hugs!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your travel stories -- the pictures are gorgeous!
> 
> -----
> Still playing catch up with the thread, and admiring all the beautiful metallic bags.  I have only one metallic bag, my BV Gold Knot -- will post pics later this week.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Take care dear @Katinahat ! Have a nice birthday with your core family who love you and give you support. The bag would have been nice, but if the time is not right it still is only a bag. It might turn up in the outlet rather sooner than later anyway. (And if you still want it then you´ll be happy you didn´t pay full price.)
> Sending you hugs.





msd_bags said:


> Advance happy birthday!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your travel adventures with us!  I enjoyed reading about them.





jblended said:


> @Katinahat Happy birthday in advance. I hope you feel loved and cherished by those you hold dearest, and I wish you well as you deal with your parents' situation.
> 
> @Cordeliere  Loving your adventures! You should absolutely consider penning your tales! Also, that peacock picture made me smile.
> 
> Loving the metallics posted this week! @JenJBS Your Soiree has a special place in my heart. One of the few _new_ MJ designs that I adore.





Jereni said:


> Happy early birthday and I hope you get something fun that you want and that can take your mind off things. If you end up less on the thread for the next bit, we will miss you!


Hi everyone, I’m just popping in briefly to see all your lovely metallic bags. I’m very touched by all your kind messages and birthday wishes. I’ve taken the advice and upped my running and done as much vigorous gardening as I can in between sorting out my family. With oxygen mask on and firm boundaries, I have spent time trying to get my parents into a better place. Although the situation is still complex, progress is being made. My own family is doing well with DH and I supporting the DDs.

Today, as the last week day of my two week break, I managed to spend the afternoon and evening with a close friend browsing shops and having cocktails. I didn’t buy anything but DH told me to wear my new jacket as he’s ordered a present already. As well as the Longchamp Brioche, I gave some other hints.

I actually tried on the Broiche again today with my leather jacket on and my friend thought it worked perfectly together.

Going out today with my new jacket and mini Alexa. A lovely sunny spring day. Life always feels better when the sun is out!


I’ll pop in again when I can. 


Cordeliere said:


> We are back in Tel Aviv now for another six days.   I have a few days worth of tales to share.
> 
> This tale I call Sharing Breakfast with the Fishes.
> 
> Our next destination after the Bedouin camp was Eilat. Eilat is a desert beach resort on the Red Sea at the bottom of Israel. I can’t say I loved Eilat. It had about 3 or 4 giant Vegas-style hotels which were fully booked. The town was jammed (or should I say crawling) with people on vacation for Passover. We ended up paying $400 a night for a so-so room in a second-tier hotel. It was so hot, we couldn’t even tolerate sitting on our balcony.
> 
> The only reason I included Eilat in our itinerary was to go scuba diving. I grew in a water sports family and became a certified diver at the age of 13. I have not dived again since I was 16, but it was a big part of my youth. DH has never dived. I wanted him to have the opportunity to experience what I had experienced. In Eilat, they have dives for people who are not divers. You get a 30-minute lesson and a 30-minute dive with a dive instructor at your side for the whole time. The dive instructor keeps you from doing something to hurt yourself. All you have to do is keep breathing and pressurize your ears as you descend. I thought that would work for him and he agreed.
> 
> In Eliat, there is a coral reef about 30 feet off the beach. That, in itself, is amazing that the reef is just right there. Historically I have to take 20-100 mile boat trips to get to reefs. We took a taxi to the dive shop. The driver tried to drop us off at “Aqua Store” instead of “Aqua Star”. After multiple times of having taxi drivers try to drop us at the wrong location in various countries, I have learned to use Google Maps to study the route and the related pictures to identify my destination. If it is not a match, I don’t get out of the cab.
> 
> We get to the shop. They suit us up in wetsuits, give us the lesson, drive us to the entry point, put the equipment on us, and lead us into the water.
> View attachment 5385899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My instructor and I go into the water, but I did not see what happened to DH. My whole goal had been to see DH enjoy the coral and the fishes. My instructor drug me around, controlling my depth with the air vest and leading me through passages in the coral. She turned me in some awkward angles which made me uncomfortable. I did see an amazing number of tropical fish. In my youth, I dove in some exotic locations and was familiar with all the types of fish there. At one point, I knew all their names. I have seen clearer water, better coral, but never the quantity of tropical fish as in Eilat.  The instructor took the pictures, and she did not really capture the spots teaming with fish.
> View attachment 5385900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385901
> 
> 
> About 20 minutes into the dive, I started feeling nauseous. I am highly prone to motion sickness, but I had never been motion-sick underwater in my previous diving. I think, this time, it was because the instructor was controlling my movements and positions. I was happy to return to the surface and find out how it had been for DH.
> 
> When we surfaced, I felt really sick. The instructor asked if I was ok and I pointed to my stomach and made the gesture that I thought I was going to up-chuck. I fought it, but not successfully. I was in the middle of a bunch of divers, but not close to them, and I lost my breakfast.
> 
> Initially, I was mortified. But then a swarm of black and yellow striped fish appeared and gulped down my breakfast in a nano-second. It was like those pictures you see of piranhas eating a cow. Everything is gone in an insant.
> 
> I staggered to the shore. There was DH all smiling and happy. He had chickened out. He tried sticking his head underwater 3 times, decided he didn’t like it, and decided not to do it. It was another plan that did not work out quite the way I imagined, but it was still all ok. It is another laugh at our crazy travels.


I’m loving your travel stories! Sorry you were sick but what an incredible adventure!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone, I’m just popping in briefly to see all your lovely metallic bags. I’m very touched by all your kind messages and birthday wishes. I’ve taken the advice and upped my running and done as much vigorous gardening as I can in between sorting out my family. With oxygen mask on and firm boundaries, I have spent time trying to get my parents into a better place. Although the situation is still complex, progress is being made. My own family is doing well with DH and I supporting the DDs.
> 
> Today, as the last week day of my two week break, I managed to spend the afternoon and evening with a close friend browsing shops and having cocktails. I didn’t buy anything but DH told me to wear my new jacket as he’s ordered a present already. As well as the Longchamp Brioche, I gave some other hints.
> 
> I actually tried on the Broiche again today with my leather jacket on and my friend thought it worked perfectly together.
> 
> Going out today with my new jacket and mini Alexa. A lovely sunny spring day. Life always feels better when the sun is out!
> View attachment 5386469
> 
> I’ll pop in again when I can.
> 
> I’m loving your travel stories! Sorry you were sick but what an incredible adventure!



I love your outfit of the day! Have a happy week-end!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

When you think you´ve seen it all....

... you receive a shipment from a new professional seller on ebay and they have no clue about packing!
Both items I bought are in clearly used condition (reflected in the price or I wouldn´t have bought them) but I was shocked to see them rubbing around inside the big shipping box with no wrapping/ padding at all.




I checked the items and there was no more damage than what had been documented in the sales pictures, so I relaxed and started to give them some tlc.

Afterwards I wrote to the seller thanking them for the literally very sweet box of chocolates they had included as a present and in a friendly manner described how I think packaging should look like.
There was an immediate reply. They explained they were new in the game and admittedly still learning their trade. They were grateful for my suggestions and even asked more detailed questions about packaging and customer expectations.

PS: My effort wasn´t selfless at all...  oops... happy with my first purchase that turned out to be exactly like described/ pictured I made another purchase from them. Ebay dishing out a surprise 3% off helped me with the decision. (And there´s a 14 day return window.)


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> When you think you´ve seen it all....
> 
> ... you receive a shipment from a new professional seller on ebay and they have no clue about packing!
> Both items I bought are in clearly used condition (reflected in the price or I wouldn´t have bought them) but I was shocked to see them rubbing around inside the big shipping box with no wrapping/ padding at all.
> 
> View attachment 5386501
> 
> 
> I checked the items and there was no more damage than what had been documented in the sales pictures, so I relaxed and started to give them some tlc.
> 
> Afterwards I wrote to the seller thanking them for the literally very sweet box of chocolates they had included as a present and in a friendly manner described how I think packaging should look like.
> There was an immediate reply. They explained they were new in the game and admittedly still learning their trade. They were grateful for my suggestions and even asked more detailed questions about packaging and customer expectations.
> 
> PS: My effort wasn´t selfless at all...  oops... happy with my first purchase that turned out to be exactly like described/ pictured I made another purchase from them. Ebay dishing out a surprise 3% off helped me with the decision. (And there´s a 14 day return window.)


I'm glad they weren't damaged. I'm so OCD about packing up my sales that I could never include a package of chocolates. I would be afraid the chocolate would melt all over the purses.

How do you rehab patent leather? That's something I've never been successful with.


----------



## essiedub

cowgirlsboots said:


> When you think you´ve seen it all....
> 
> ... you receive a shipment from a new professional seller on ebay and they have no clue about packing!
> Both items I bought are in clearly used condition (reflected in the price or I wouldn´t have bought them) but I was shocked to see them rubbing around inside the big shipping box with no wrapping/ padding at all.
> 
> View attachment 5386501
> 
> 
> I checked the items and there was no more damage than what had been documented in the sales pictures, so I relaxed and started to give them some tlc.
> 
> Afterwards I wrote to the seller thanking them for the literally very sweet box of chocolates they had included as a present and in a friendly manner described how I think packaging should look like.
> There was an immediate reply. They explained they were new in the game and admittedly still learning their trade. They were grateful for my suggestions and even asked more detailed questions about packaging and customer expectations.
> 
> PS: My effort wasn´t selfless at all...  oops... happy with my first purchase that turned out to be exactly like described/ pictured I made another purchase from them. Ebay dishing out a surprise 3% off helped me with the decision. (And there´s a 14 day return window.)


How hard is it to wrap a back in tissue? Eye roll...
Seems like the Dior is in nice condition - is that a WOC?  
The LV needs some work. I’m with whateve.. can’t  wait to see you refresh that!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm glad they weren't damaged. I'm so OCD about packing up my sales that I could never include a package of chocolates. I would be afraid the chocolate would melt all over the purses.
> 
> How do you rehab patent leather? That's something I've never been successful with.


Luckily it's still cold here. Chocolate and slgs were safe!
I have no idea how to rehab patent. Sorry! The leather on the woc itself is still fine. It was only dirty and already looked much nicer after wiping with a moist cloth and even nicer after Colonil. The stains are old and deep and won't come out. They don't bother me. 
There we're some small spots around the edges that needed glue and some rubbing to the gussets'  edges I painted with acrylic. It's drying now. Tomorrow I'll see whether I succeeded and treat/ feed the nice leather inside with Elephant Leather Preserver. 

I painted the rubbed edges of the little key holder too after cleaning it. The colour seemed to match well and Resolene should add a shiny finish. 

Both pieces are intended for dayly carefree use. I won't have the "I don't want to ruin it" excuse!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

essiedub said:


> How hard is it to wrap a back in tissue? Eye roll...
> Seems like the Dior is in nice condition - is that a WOC?
> The LV needs some work. I’m with whateve.. can’t  wait to see you refresh that!


I didn't understand it either! 

Yes, the Dior is a New Lock Woc. It seems to be a perfect wallet. So nice to handle. 
I didn't know they existed. But my fingertips and all the features say it's legit. 

The little LV should be fine again. I couldn't resist getting it as I always wanted a vernis piece. I think I paid a fleamarket price for it. Worth the risk.


----------



## Cordeliere

essiedub said:


> What a great adventure you are having! I love armchair travel! *I’m just not wired for so much “flexibility” in traveling -  *so impressed that you take it all in stride! Keep on posting!



I have had thoughts that flexibility is finite.  As we were waiting on the taxi to pick us up and I was still nauseas, I had thoughts of "this is a turning point.  We can't do this anymore.  DH is getting old and losing his physical capacity.   I can't take the stress these aerobic sprints across countries".  I always feel slightly stressed about whether my logistics are actually going to work.  This trip has had way more glitches than usual, partly because it was planned on very short notice.  As soon as Israel re-opened, we booked for the first feasible dates, out of fear that Israel would close back up because of some new corona strain.  All of the constraints of religious holidays have really been the wild cards.  Totally out of the blue.  We just had another one of those glitches.  We had planned to tour the gardens at the Bahia temple in Haifa, but the gardens were closed for Bahia pilgrims only holidays.  Oh well.  As I have gotten some rest, my belief came back that we still have a few more grand trips in us. But with much more advance planning.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I have had thoughts that flexibility is finite.  As we were waiting on the taxi to pick us up and I was still nauseas, I had thoughts of "this is a turning point.  We can't do this anymore.  DH is getting old and losing his physical capacity.   I can't take the stress these aerobic sprints across countries".  I always feel slightly stressed about whether my logistics are actually going to work.  This trip has had way more glitches than usual, partly because it was planned on very short notice.  As soon as Israel re-opened, we booked for the first feasible dates, out of fear that Israel would close back up because of some new corona strain.  All of the constraints of religious holidays have really been the wild cards.  Totally out of the blue.  We just had another one of those glitches.  We had planned to tour the gardens at the Bahia temple in Haifa, but the gardens were closed for Bahia pilgrims only holidays.  Oh well.  As I have gotten some rest, my belief came back that we still have a few more grand trips in us. But with much more advance planning.


My mom used to plan every minute of a trip. DH and I plan our trips loosely. We have a vague idea of the route but we don't know how long we will stay in each place and only make reservations one or two stops ahead of where we are. This is traveling within the US. We probably won't travel internationally again. We drive and go at a slow pace, never driving more than 400 miles a day, and usually less. We've had medical emergencies twice in the last three years. One year DH had a heart attack that nearly killed him, and another year I fell and broke my arm and hip, and had surgery. I've been sick on an international cruise and it was not fun, and a little scary as I couldn't get off the ship to go to a hospital as quickly as I would have liked.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I prefer not to plan much, just make a list of the things I want to see/do most and make a schedule as I go. I want most to see and experience how locals live…slice of life. I also like to be able to stay longer doing something if it interests me or leaving quicker if it doesn’t. It worked beautifully in Paris and for Italy we are only planning how long each stop will be and where we will stay.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> I prefer not to plan much, just make a list of the things I want to see/do most and make a schedule as I go. I want most to see and experience how locals live…slice of life. I also like to be able to stay longer doing something if it interests me or leaving quicker if it doesn’t. It worked beautifully in Paris and for Italy we are only planning how long each stop will be and where we will stay.


This is how I do it, too. I like the adventure of not having it planned out, and just going off the beaten track when I'm in a place. There will be specific things I'll know I want to do before going (a certain landmark or event) but beyond that, I just turn up, walk around, talk to locals and see where it all takes me.
Of course, I'm also the type to move countries with only $300 to my name and trust that I'll figure it out when I get there, so my take on travel is hardly the stress-free way to do it!  
I look back on the number of times I was in a place where nobody spoke English, or I was invited to dinner (and accepted) in some local's house whom I'd just met, or stranded on the wrong island unable to find a way back, and it absolutely baffles me that I never got into serious trouble as a young, foreign female, traveling alone before mobiles and the internet were a staple. I've been very lucky! 



whateve said:


> We've had medical emergencies twice in the last three years. One year DH had a heart attack that nearly killed him, and another year I fell and broke my arm and hip, and had surgery. I've been sick on an international cruise and it was not fun, and a little scary as I couldn't get off the ship to go to a hospital as quickly as I would have liked.


This makes my heart drop. They're the worst possible experiences. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Afterwards I wrote to the seller thanking them for the literally very sweet box of chocolates


Good luck on rehabbing your lovely new additions...BUT more importantly, were the chocolates yummy? They look like mini mousse cups!


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> How do you rehab patent leather? That's something I've never been successful with.


Afaik, you can't. You have to steam off the top layer of plastic, which invariably pulls the surface of the leather underneath with it. Then you rehab the leather and adhere a replacement layer of plastic on top. The process would render the final piece structurally inferior in every way, assuming that you managed to do all that without tearing the leather entirely in the process.
Most people will paint over the patent and use a high-sheen top coat to mimic the patent look, but of course, the whole bag is then another animal entirely and the portions worked on will stand out.

@papertiger seems to have a lot of tricks up her sleeve with regards to care and maintenance. I'll bet she can chime in on this subject!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> This is how I do it, too. I like the adventure of not having it planned out, and just going off the beaten track when I'm in a place. There will be specific things I'll know I want to do before going (a certain landmark or event) but beyond that, I just turn up, walk around, talk to locals and see where it all takes me.
> Of course, I'm also the type to move countries with only $300 to my name and trust that I'll figure it out when I get there, so my take on travel is hardly the stress-free way to do it!
> I look back on the number of times I was in a place where nobody spoke English, or I was invited to dinner (and accepted) in some local's house whom I'd just met, or stranded on the wrong island unable to find a way back, and it absolutely baffles me that I never got into serious trouble as a young, foreign female, traveling alone before mobiles and the internet were a staple. I've been very lucky!
> 
> 
> This makes my heart drop. They're the worst possible experiences.
> 
> 
> Good luck on rehabbing your lovely new additions...BUT more importantly, were the chocolates yummy? They look like mini mousse cups!


It's the unexpected things that happen with traveling that are the ones you remember. We love talking to locals. Often we find out about something to see or do that we didn't read about. We've been invited to people's houses too. Sometimes when we took a wrong turn we discovered something wonderful.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> My mom used to plan every minute of a trip. DH and I plan our trips loosely.* We have a vague idea of the route but we don't know how long we will stay in each place and only make reservations one or two stops ahead of where we are.* This is traveling within the US. We probably won't travel internationally again. We drive and go at a slow pace, never driving more than 400 miles a day, and usually less. We've had medical emergencies twice in the last three years. One year DH had a heart attack that nearly killed him, and another year I fell and broke my arm and hip, and had surgery. I've been sick on an international cruise and it was not fun, and a little scary as I couldn't get off the ship to go to a hospital as quickly as I would have liked.



That sounds like a wonderful way to travel.  I fantasize about a slow RV trip across the Northwest or through Canada.



BowieFan1971 said:


> I prefer not to plan much, *just make a list of the things I want to see/do most and make a schedule as I go.* I want most to see and* experience how locals live…slice of life. *I also like to be able to stay longer doing something if it interests me or leaving quicker if it doesn’t. It worked beautifully in Paris and for Italy we are only planning how long each stop will be and where we will stay.



We did the same thing in Paris.   We were there 3 weeks and stayed in the same ABNB.   That is a great kind of vacation.   Hardier for us to do on multi city.   We expect to take more of those kinds of vacations after we polish off our bucket list of countries.

Experiencing how the locals live is the best.  That was what we enjoyed about the Bedouin camp.  Seeing all the families having their Seder dinners at the picnic tables.

Clearly our method of travel is a little insane, but it works for us.  When we see news stories on TV about things happening in other countries, we really like being able to understand the physical layout of the video footage and understanding the context.   This trip has helped me understand the Israeli Palestinian conflicts in a way that I never could have without seeing it and hearing about it first hand from people of both stripes.  While I didn't write about it, we took a private tour to Ramalah because we wanted to see how the Palestinians lived.   It has all been a case of one picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I'm glad they weren't damaged. I'm so OCD about packing up my sales that I could never include a package of chocolates. I would be afraid the chocolate would melt all over the purses.
> 
> *How do you rehab patent leather? That's something I've never been successful with.*




Depends on what the issue is. Patent can crack or craze if too dry, 'melt' if too hot (happened with a vintage Gucci) or go dull and matte. All ways the best thing to do immediately is to take it out of where it is and see if it can self-regulate. A polish with silicones can help restore shine and lessen the appearance of crazing. It can also help remove the dust/dirt sticking to the patent if it's gone soft. 

For a start, just to store: Don't ever store patent leather in a dust-bag or box or enclosed space. 

I love my vintage Gucci heirloom (1969) but it's the most difficult bag I own, and if I didn't have a personal connection with it I think I would have got rid of it. Gucci can't fix the patent, refuse to take the patent off and I'm too nervous.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Afaik, you can't. You have to steam off the top layer of plastic, which invariably pulls the surface of the leather underneath with it. Then you rehab the leather and adhere a replacement layer of plastic on top. The process would render the final piece structurally inferior in every way, assuming that you managed to do all that without tearing the leather entirely in the process.
> Most people will paint over the patent and use a high-sheen top coat to mimic the patent look, but of course, the whole bag is then another animal entirely and the portions worked on will stand out.
> 
> @papertiger seems to have a lot of tricks up her sleeve with regards to care and maintenance. I'll bet she can chime in on this subject!



I can chime in on anything, but not always usefully


----------



## Cordeliere

jblended said:


> This is how I do it, too. I like the adventure of not having it planned out, and just going off the beaten track when I'm in a place. There will be specific things I'll know I want to do before going (a certain landmark or event) but beyond that, I just turn up, walk around, talk to locals and see where it all takes me.
> Of course, I'm also the type to move countries with only $300 to my name and trust that I'll figure it out when I get there, so my take on travel is hardly the stress-free way to do it!
> I look back on the number of times I was in a place where nobody spoke English, or I was invited to dinner (and accepted) in some local's house whom I'd just met, or stranded on the wrong island unable to find a way back, and it absolutely baffles me that I never got into serious trouble as a young, foreign female, traveling alone before mobiles and the internet were a staple. I've been very lucky!



I like your style.


----------



## papertiger

I went out Thurs on a (posh) site-visit and had the opportunity to wear my new Gucci all-black BTH along with my practical, ever-faithful Evie. Looked great in the evening when I went to see an exhibition/dinner at the Mandrake hotel (think luxe contemporary-gothic). 

In the middle of the day I tried some jewellery at Asprey, although they didn't have the bracelet or earrings I really wanted to try on (my fault - it was an impromptu visit).  I also looked at work bags (such pretty colours). Asprey made the famous red case that our (UK) Chancellor carries on budget day, and they are mostly famed for bags and boxes besides jewellery. They had more casual laptop cases, I looked at cranberry, light-grey and lapis, or _this_ proper red briefcase, one of the nicest briefcases I've ever seen. No strap though. 

I have _always_ had a thing for nice briefcases and work bags, even more than handbags. I guess because I spend most my 'out' going to and from work. I was going to buy an Hermes Box Sac Depeche 'one day' new or preloved, but I think I prefer this. The question is, would I get enough use out of it. Recently, my favourite baggage combo for work is my Evie, laptop sleeve in a tote, usually handheld because my work laptop is old and heavy. 

What are your feelings/requirements towards work bags? Do they count? Do you care about the appearance of the bag as much as your handbags? Do you care about the appearance as mush as the practicality. 

Other pics are on my phone which is being charged but here's a couple I already uploaded to my laptop. Old one of my BTH. I think it's a lucky bag for me, I certainly feel great carrying it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> I went out Thurs on a (posh) site-visit and had the opportunity to wear my new Gucci all-black BTH along with my practical, ever-faithful Evie. Looked great in the evening when I went to see an exhibition/dinner at the Mandrake hotel (think luxe contemporary-gothic).
> 
> In the middle of the day I tried some jewellery at Asprey, although they didn't have the bracelet or earrings I really wanted to try on (my fault - it was an impromptu visit).  I also looked at work bags (such pretty colours). Asprey made the famous red case that our (UK) Chancellor carries on budget day, and they are mostly famed for bags and boxes besides jewellery. They had more casual laptop cases, I looked at cranberry, light-grey and lapis, or _this_ proper red briefcase, one of the nicest briefcases I've ever seen. No strap though.
> 
> I have _always_ had a thing for nice briefcases and work bags, even more than handbags. I guess because I spend most my 'out' going to and from work. I was going to buy an Hermes Box Sac Depeche 'one day' new or preloved, but I think I prefer this. The question is, would I get enough use out of it. Recently, my favourite baggage combo for work is my Evie, laptop sleeve in a tote, usually handheld because my work laptop is old and heavy.
> 
> What are your feelings/requirements towards work bags? Do they count? Do you care about the appearance of the bag as much as your handbags? Do you care about the appearance as mush as the practicality.
> 
> Other pics are on my phone which is being charged but here's a couple I already uploaded to my laptop. Old one of my BTH. I think it's a lucky bag for me, I certainly feel great carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5386721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386694


Work bags count, since they could also be used for other things. While construction really matters because they definitely have a job to do, i think looks matter as much, if not more, than for a personal bag. It is the bag you carry every day and is part of your work uniform. Uniforms are chosen with care by employers because they speak about the people who wear them and they will be seen by everyone you work with eventually, possibly even customers/stakeholders/etc. What if you have a job where precision and organization matter and you have a busted up, bulging at the seams tote? Or you have a job that has a lot of responsibility and you are carrying a cloth grocery bag or plastic Target bag every day? Of all your bags, it is the one that has to say what you want to project about who you are at work, how you want to be seen. That doesn’t necessarily mean designer or expensive…think a Birkin carried by a social worker…unless your career matches that. But it should always be good quality and in good repair. Beyond that, totally depends on you.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Work bags count, since they could also be used for other things. While construction really matters because they definitely have a job to do, i think looks matter as much, if not more, than for a personal bag. *It is the bag you carry every day and is part of your work uniform*.* Uniforms are chosen with care by employers because they speak about the people who wear them and they will be seen by everyone you work with eventually, possibly even customers/stakeholders/etc.* What if you have a job where precision and organization matter and you have a busted up, bulging at the seams tote? Or you have a job that has a lot of responsibility and you are carrying a cloth grocery bag or plastic Target bag every day? Of all your bags, it is the one that has to say what you want to project about who you are at work, how you want to be seen. That doesn’t necessarily mean designer or expensive…think a Birkin carried by a social worker…unless your career matches that. But it should always be good quality and in good repair. Beyond that, totally depends on you.



I agree totally.   

Sparkletastic once said about buying buyings:  the intersection of practicality and love.  

@papertiger.  I don't know exactly what you do but it seems like it is in the fashion field.   For you it has got to have both.   BTW--I want a life where I get to go to places that are luxe contemporary gothic.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I agree totally.
> 
> Sparkletastic once said about buying buyings:  the intersection of practicality and love.
> 
> @papertiger.  I don't know exactly what you do but it seems like it is in the fashion field.   For you it has got to have both.   BTW--I want a life where I get to go to places that are luxe contemporary gothic.



I do   my job

Here are some of the pics from that evening: 

Apologies for the same of the pics but I had to cut some faces/people out 

1.  chandelier in reception dressed in hair (it took 158 hours to make and 32 hours to put up) and that was over the existing chandelier 
2. tree dressed in hair 
3. Chimera in the restaurant 
4. toilet washrooms


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Work bags count, since they could also be used for other things. While construction really matters because they definitely have a job to do, i think looks matter as much, if not more, than for a personal bag. It is the bag you carry every day and is part of your work uniform. Uniforms are chosen with care by employers because they speak about the people who wear them and they will be seen by everyone you work with eventually, possibly even customers/stakeholders/etc. What if you have a job where precision and organization matter and you have a busted up, bulging at the seams tote? Or you have a job that has a lot of responsibility and you are carrying a cloth grocery bag or plastic Target bag every day? Of all your bags, it is the one that has to say what you want to project about who you are at work, how you want to be seen. That doesn’t necessarily mean designer or expensive…think a Birkin carried by a social worker…unless your career matches that. But it should always be good quality and in good repair. Beyond that, totally depends on you.



I agree too.

Only part of my work is within fashion, I have to meet people from all types of cultural backgrounds, mostly 'international' and be able to go to all kinds of places one after another. I represent me, my job tile and my company wherever I go. I am not a high-maintenance and/or heel(ed) lady, although I do wear make-up and jewellery, so I guess my bag/accessories have to be a little more 'polished'.

Unlike others, I don't care about my phone or gadgets so much (whole other story) which occasionally raises eyebrows, but I'd rather people put that down to eccentricity than unprofessionalism. Easier to get away with if the rest of me is a bit more 'put together'. Let's face it, it's easier to project authority if you are tall and sexism alert  I guess I go for the 'graceful but quirky authority' look.


----------



## Jereni

papertiger said:


> I went out Thurs on a (posh) site-visit and had the opportunity to wear my new Gucci all-black BTH along with my practical, ever-faithful Evie. Looked great in the evening when I went to see an exhibition/dinner at the Mandrake hotel (think luxe contemporary-gothic).
> 
> In the middle of the day I tried some jewellery at Asprey, although they didn't have the bracelet or earrings I really wanted to try on (my fault - it was an impromptu visit).  I also looked at work bags (such pretty colours). Asprey made the famous red case that our (UK) Chancellor carries on budget day, and they are mostly famed for bags and boxes besides jewellery. They had more casual laptop cases, I looked at cranberry, light-grey and lapis, or _this_ proper red briefcase, one of the nicest briefcases I've ever seen. No strap though.
> 
> I have _always_ had a thing for nice briefcases and work bags, even more than handbags. I guess because I spend most my 'out' going to and from work. I was going to buy an Hermes Box Sac Depeche 'one day' new or preloved, but I think I prefer this. The question is, would I get enough use out of it. Recently, my favourite baggage combo for work is my Evie, laptop sleeve in a tote, usually handheld because my work laptop is old and heavy.
> 
> What are your feelings/requirements towards work bags? Do they count? Do you care about the appearance of the bag as much as your handbags? Do you care about the appearance as mush as the practicality.
> 
> Other pics are on my phone which is being charged but here's a couple I already uploaded to my laptop. Old one of my BTH. I think it's a lucky bag for me, I certainly feel great carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5386721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386694



I don’t count my work bag in my bag ‘total’ because I don’t see it as a handbag… the work bag gets worn everyday _along_ with a handbag, at least for me. But I do like it to be nice. Currently I use a large Coach Borough that I’ve had for about 8 years. It’s prob on its last legs which makes me sad as it’s been the perfect work tote.

I’ve idly started looking at what might replace it. The Celine Cabas is nice but I wish it had more structure. The Polene Cabas is just about as nice as the Celine for a fraction of the price but they just sold out of the color I wanted which seems to be my lot in life with Polene.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> View attachment 5386749


That looks like an ostrich to me.    I love it.   What is it?


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> That looks like an ostrich to me.    I love it.   What is it?



A chimera is a hybrid animal in mythology. This taxidermy hybrid has an ostrich body and snake neck/head and some other parts from different animals. There are other types of chimera around the hotel.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> I went out Thurs on a (posh) site-visit and had the opportunity to wear my new Gucci all-black BTH along with my practical, ever-faithful Evie. Looked great in the evening when I went to see an exhibition/dinner at the Mandrake hotel (think luxe contemporary-gothic).
> 
> In the middle of the day I tried some jewellery at Asprey, although they didn't have the bracelet or earrings I really wanted to try on (my fault - it was an impromptu visit).  I also looked at work bags (such pretty colours). Asprey made the famous red case that our (UK) Chancellor carries on budget day, and they are mostly famed for bags and boxes besides jewellery. They had more casual laptop cases, I looked at cranberry, light-grey and lapis, or _this_ proper red briefcase, one of the nicest briefcases I've ever seen. No strap though.
> 
> I have _always_ had a thing for nice briefcases and work bags, even more than handbags. I guess because I spend most my 'out' going to and from work. I was going to buy an Hermes Box Sac Depeche 'one day' new or preloved, but I think I prefer this. The question is, would I get enough use out of it. Recently, my favourite baggage combo for work is my Evie, laptop sleeve in a tote, usually handheld because my work laptop is old and heavy.
> 
> What are your feelings/requirements towards work bags? Do they count? Do you care about the appearance of the bag as much as your handbags? Do you care about the appearance as mush as the practicality.
> 
> Other pics are on my phone which is being charged but here's a couple I already uploaded to my laptop. Old one of my BTH. I think it's a lucky bag for me, I certainly feel great carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5386721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386694


I work in a tech field. My only requirements for my work bag are that they are comfortable & large enough for everything I need to carry. I use a backpack because I find them the most comfortable with everything I need to carry.
I don’t count my work bag since the only thing I use it for is work.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I went out Thurs on a (posh) site-visit and had the opportunity to wear my new Gucci all-black BTH along with my practical, ever-faithful Evie. Looked great in the evening when I went to see an exhibition/dinner at the Mandrake hotel (think luxe contemporary-gothic).
> 
> In the middle of the day I tried some jewellery at Asprey, although they didn't have the bracelet or earrings I really wanted to try on (my fault - it was an impromptu visit).  I also looked at work bags (such pretty colours). Asprey made the famous red case that our (UK) Chancellor carries on budget day, and they are mostly famed for bags and boxes besides jewellery. They had more casual laptop cases, I looked at cranberry, light-grey and lapis, or _this_ proper red briefcase, one of the nicest briefcases I've ever seen. No strap though.
> 
> I have _always_ had a thing for nice briefcases and work bags, even more than handbags. I guess because I spend most my 'out' going to and from work. I was going to buy an Hermes Box Sac Depeche 'one day' new or preloved, but I think I prefer this. The question is, would I get enough use out of it. Recently, my favourite baggage combo for work is my Evie, laptop sleeve in a tote, usually handheld because my work laptop is old and heavy.
> 
> What are your feelings/requirements towards work bags? Do they count? Do you care about the appearance of the bag as much as your handbags? Do you care about the appearance as mush as the practicality.
> 
> Other pics are on my phone which is being charged but here's a couple I already uploaded to my laptop. Old one of my BTH. I think it's a lucky bag for me, I certainly feel great carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5386721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386694


I love that briefcase! Red is a great and unexpected color for a work bag. I would encourage you to get it. There was a vintage Coach briefcase from a line made in Italy that came in red. It was gorgeous. I don't have a picture of the red, but here is a catalog photo that shows the style.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Do you think it would bother you that it doesn't have a shoulder strap? I think in a pinch you could use a strap that runs under the flap.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I didn't understand it either!
> 
> Yes, the Dior is a New Lock Woc. It seems to be a perfect wallet. So nice to handle.
> I didn't know they existed. But my fingertips and all the features say it's legit.
> 
> The little LV should be fine again. I couldn't resist getting it as I always wanted a vernis piece. I think I paid a fleamarket price for it. Worth the risk.


I always wished I bought a vermisse piece too. Congrats!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Good luck on rehabbing your lovely new additions...BUT more importantly, were the chocolates yummy? They look like mini mousse cups!


The chocolates are lovely! Very sweet and soft. They are a traditional product, invented in 1952 and became the poster chocolate treat of the GDR. They are made by Germany´s oldest chocolate company which is situated in Halle/ Saale. The handbag seller is situated there too. A lovely gesture!

Here´s the WOC as nice as it will get. I´m really happy with it.




(the tiny white spots are only sand from the window sill....)



jblended said:


> Most people will paint over the patent and use a high-sheen top coat to mimic the patent look, but of course, the whole bag is then another animal entirely and the portions worked on will stand out.



Haha, that´s what I did with the rubbed 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
edges of the LV keyholder. The colour turned out a little darker. For now I´ll leave it as it is. When the edges rub off again I can always make another attempt.






...oops my nails... sorry!

Could anybody tell me, please, whether the metal piece holding the key hooks can be opened? I´d love to move the hooks apart.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I always wished I bought a vermisse piece too. Congrats!


I went down the rabbit hole of vernis Almas this afternoon. There are lots on the preloved market. The Alma in Amarante was the bag I fell in love with at my very first visit to LV in Paris. Of course I only adored it from afar. I was far too scared to ask to see it so this little key thing is my first time to touch the material.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The chocolates are lovely! Very sweet and soft. They are a traditional product, invented in 1952 and became the poster chocolate treat of the GDR. They are made by Germany´s oldest chocolate company which is situated in Halle/ Saale. The handbag seller is situated there too. A lovely gesture!
> 
> Here´s the WOC as nice as it will get. I´m really happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 5387243
> View attachment 5387244
> 
> (the tiny white spots are only sand from the window sill....)
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that´s what I did with the rubbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edges of the LV keyholder. The colour turned out a little darker. For now I´ll leave it as it is. When the edges rub off again I can always make another attempt.
> 
> View attachment 5387246
> 
> View attachment 5387247
> 
> 
> ...oops my nails... sorry!
> 
> Could anybody tell me, please, whether the metal piece holding the key hooks can be opened? I´d love to move the hooks apart.


Wow the Woc looks fantastic.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Wow the Woc looks fantastic.


Thank you! It feels very nice to hold too. I love the big lock- no fiddling with a press stud!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I went down the rabbit hole of vernis Almas this afternoon. There are lots on the preloved market. The Alma in Amarante was the bag I fell in love with at my very first visit to LV in Paris. Of course I only adored it from afar. I was far too scared to ask to see it so this little key thing is my first time to touch the material.


Amaranth and Pomme are my favorite Vernis colors. I was afraid of finger prints and the delicate nature of the bags combined with the cost when they were available. I regretted not getting one though.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I love that briefcase! Red is a great and unexpected color for a work bag. I would encourage you to get it. There was a vintage Coach briefcase from a line made in Italy that came in red. It was gorgeous. I don't have a picture of the red, but here is a catalog photo that shows the style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387124
> 
> 
> Do you think it would bother you that it doesn't have a shoulder strap? I think in a pinch you could use a strap that runs under the flap.



Looks great with that classic lock, how gorgeous would it be in red. 

I need to think about the strap. Perhaps there's some way. I certainly have a few spare straps from Gucci and Cartujana that would go with red. I certainly keep thinking about the bag.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> The chocolates are lovely! Very sweet and soft. They are a traditional product, invented in 1952 and became the poster chocolate treat of the GDR. They are made by Germany´s oldest chocolate company which is situated in Halle/ Saale. The handbag seller is situated there too. A lovely gesture!
> 
> Here´s the WOC as nice as it will get. I´m really happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 5387243
> View attachment 5387244
> 
> (the tiny white spots are only sand from the window sill....)
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that´s what I did with the rubbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edges of the LV keyholder. The colour turned out a little darker. For now I´ll leave it as it is. When the edges rub off again I can always make another attempt.
> 
> View attachment 5387246
> 
> View attachment 5387247
> 
> 
> ...oops my nails... sorry!
> 
> Could anybody tell me, please, whether the metal piece holding the key hooks can be opened? I´d love to move the hooks apart.


They came out looking great!


----------



## 880

i love your photos ! Contemporary gothic indeed 



papertiger said:


> I have _always_ had a thing for nice briefcases and work bags, even more than handbags. I guess because I spend most my 'out' going to and from work. I was going to buy an Hermes Box Sac Depeche 'one day' new or preloved, but I think I prefer this. The question is, would I get enough use out of it. Recently, my favourite baggage combo for work is my Evie, laptop sleeve in a tote, usually handheld because my work laptop is old and heavy.
> 
> *What are your feelings/requirements towards work bags? Do they count? Do you care about the appearance of the bag as much as your handbags? Do you care about the appearance as mush as the practicality.*



yes they count.
practicality in a work bag is more important bc of weight of contents/ease of carry
yes, appearance matters; a hand carry is nice if you do not want to mess up RTW, but it’s heavy
my concern with running a strap under the bottom is whether the flap can hold the weight without buckling, and what to do with the strap once you open the bag. I don’t mind makeshift with recreational purchases, but do mind with purchases meant to be practical. the larger the Bag and rhe more it carries, the more I want it to be neutral and low key. But, that pop of red is magnificent 

@cowgirlsboots , I adore your dior red patent. It’s sublime. I always wanted an LV Vernis but could never decide the color, so passed.

re travel, I’m amenable to last minute plans, but not for airlines (prefer to pay with Amex points; travel against makes the arrangements) or hotel (I book with a virtuoso affiliated travel agent for the best deals; upgrades; and perks.

note re bags. In the end, I could not pay so much over retail for the perforated metallic mini CF returned by @Sparkletastic. SA and DH liked a resale mini boy bag with stingray flap (considerably below retail) and seems in good condition, so I bought that instead. (I had been looking for an exotic mini boy) Am also considering a playful resale blue and purple plexiglass vanity case bag substantially below retail. We’ll see. In terms of boutique bags, my name is down for  the copper mini reissue and a Dior mini LD wicker, but I have to see both in person before deciding.  I also tried on and rejected the new chanel 22 (it looks like a drawstring garbage bag in a good way) and a wicker chanel that was too big and lunch box like. Both bags overwhelmed when I tried them on.

im trying to wear more of the bags I already own (and also am somewhat tired of only carrying mini bags) so have been taking out my Bordeaux sellier box kelly 32, brushed phw by @docride. (I am happiest carrying a size 32 by hand). I’ve gotten a lot of compliments and it seems like the unmatched YG tone hardware and jewelry works with my aesthetic. Last two pics are the rejected chanel wicker and the 22


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I went out Thurs on a (posh) site-visit and had the opportunity to wear my new Gucci all-black BTH along with my practical, ever-faithful Evie. Looked great in the evening when I went to see an exhibition/dinner at the Mandrake hotel (think luxe contemporary-gothic).
> 
> In the middle of the day I tried some jewellery at Asprey, although they didn't have the bracelet or earrings I really wanted to try on (my fault - it was an impromptu visit).  I also looked at work bags (such pretty colours). Asprey made the famous red case that our (UK) Chancellor carries on budget day, and they are mostly famed for bags and boxes besides jewellery. They had more casual laptop cases, I looked at cranberry, light-grey and lapis, or _this_ proper red briefcase, one of the nicest briefcases I've ever seen. No strap though.
> 
> I have _always_ had a thing for nice briefcases and work bags, even more than handbags. I guess because I spend most my 'out' going to and from work. I was going to buy an Hermes Box Sac Depeche 'one day' new or preloved, but I think I prefer this. The question is, would I get enough use out of it. Recently, my favourite baggage combo for work is my Evie, laptop sleeve in a tote, usually handheld because my work laptop is old and heavy.
> 
> What are your feelings/requirements towards work bags? Do they count? Do you care about the appearance of the bag as much as your handbags? Do you care about the appearance as mush as the practicality.
> 
> Other pics are on my phone which is being charged but here's a couple I already uploaded to my laptop. Old one of my BTH. I think it's a lucky bag for me, I certainly feel great carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5386721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386694



The red briefcase is stunning- an eye catcher, but elegant and kind of understated at the same time. I love it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> i love your photos ! Contemporary gothic indeed
> 
> 
> 
> yes they count.
> practicality in a work bag is more important bc of weight of contents/ease of carry
> yes, appearance matters; a hand carry is nice if you do not want to mess up RTW, but it’s heavy
> my concern with running a strap under the bottom is whether the flap can hold the weight without buckling, and what to do with the strap once you open the bag. I don’t mind makeshift with recreational purchases, but do mind with purchases meant to be practical. the larger the Bag and rhe more it carries, the more I want it to be neutral and low key. But, that pop of red is magnificent
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , I adore your dior red patent. It’s sublime. I always wanted an LV Vernis but could never decide the color, so passed.
> 
> re travel, I’m amenable to last minute plans, but not for airlines (prefer to pay with Amex points; travel against makes the arrangements) or hotel (I book with a virtuoso affiliated travel agent for the best deals; upgrades; and perks.
> 
> note re bags. In the end, I could not pay so much over retail for the perforated metallic mini CF returned by @Sparkletastic. SA and DH liked a resale mini boy bag with stingray flap (considerably below retail) and seems in good condition, so I bought that instead. (I had been looking for an exotic mini boy) Am also considering a playful resale blue and purple plexiglass vanity case bag substantially below retail. We’ll see. In terms of boutique bags, my name is down for  the copper mini reissue and a Dior mini LD wicker, but I have to see both in person before deciding.  I also tried on and rejected the new chanel 22 (it looks like a drawstring garbage bag in a good way) and a wicker chanel that was too big and lunch box like. Both bags overwhelmed when I tried them on.
> 
> im trying to wear more of the bags I already own (and also am somewhat tired of only carrying mini bags) so have been taking out my Bordeaux sellier box kelly 32, brushed phw by @docride. (I am happiest carrying a size 32 by hand). I’ve gotten a lot of compliments and it seems like the unmatched YG tone hardware and jewelry works with my aesthetic. Last two pics are the rejected chanel wicker and the 22
> View attachment 5387368
> View attachment 5387370
> View attachment 5387369
> View attachment 5387371



Thank-you @880 ! I´m really happy with my red patent. It was an impulse purchase without much risk as the professional seller accepts returns. The price was so much lower than any other comparable piece on the market. I´m glad I went for it. 

Re your rejected bags: the wicker looks far too big and boxy on you. Really out of place- more like old fashioned fishing gear than a handbag. I´m no fan of the 22 either. It´s hyped a lot atm, but what does it have to offer? I don´t see it become a classic. 

Congratulations on finding your exotic mini boy! I can´t wait to see photos.
A plexiglass vanity sounds amazing. Does it look like an edgy version of the 50ies lucite bags? I´d only be worried to drop and crack it, I guess.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you @880 ! I´m really happy with my red patent. It was an impulse purchase without much risk as the professional seller accepts returns. The price was so much lower than any other comparable piece on the market. I´m glad I went for it.
> 
> Re your rejected bags: the wicker looks far too big and boxy on you. Really out of place- more like old fashioned fishing gear than a handbag. I´m no fan of the 22 either. It´s hyped a lot atm, but what does it have to offer? I don´t see it become a classic.
> 
> Congratulations on finding your exotic mini boy! I can´t wait to see photos.
> A plexiglass vanity sounds amazing. Does it look like an edgy version of the 50ies lucite bags? I´d only be worried to drop and crack it, I guess.


@cowgirlsboots , Thanks so much! I love your taste. I was spending some time lurking on the chanel in Singapore thread, and the girls there looked amazing  with the 22, but I think ones build has a lot to do with it. The boy bag was mislabeled as a mini; it might be size small At 8 inches wide, 2.5 deep, IDK. The plexi i think refers to the embellishment. I read the description more closely and the body is patent  I will post action pics when I receive The stingray. I haven’t decided whether to buy the plexi yet  
hugs

ETA: I used to love the old lucite vanity handbags


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Thanks so much! I love your taste. I was spending some time lurking on the chanel in Singapore thread, and the girls there looked amazing  with the 22, but I think ones build has a lot to do with it.


One´s build, one´s age (in my opinion a young model type of girl or the plastic mannequins in the Chanel windows might get away with the 22... but they´d get away with a potato sack too...), one´s personal style...  I really do not see the 22 and you in one frame. You rock your far more classic bags with their amazing twists. You have found your style- a very personal and very classy style that will be valid for many years to come while the hyped 22 in my opinion is likely to vanish rather sooner than later to be replaced by another random hyped piece... Insta needs fodder!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @cowgirlsboots , Thanks so much! I love your taste. I was spending some time lurking on the chanel in Singapore thread, and the girls there looked amazing  with the 22, but I think ones build has a lot to do with it. The boy bag was mislabeled as a mini; it might be size small At 8 inches wide, 2.5 deep, IDK. The plexi i think refers to the embellishment. I read the description more closely and the body is patent  I will post action pics when I receive it!
> hugs
> 
> ETA: I used to love the old lucite vanity handbags
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387416
> View attachment 5387417


I adore both bags you chose! 
The Boy screams your name. It´s so special and in my eyes will instantly feel at home in your wardrobe. 
The plexi embellished bag is a dreamy art piece! A timeless one! 
Hopefully they arrive soon and in exactly the described condition. I´m so much looking forward to your styling photos!


----------



## essiedub

papertiger said:


> I went out Thurs on a (posh) site-visit and had the opportunity to wear my new Gucci all-black BTH along with my practical, ever-faithful Evie. Looked great in the evening when I went to see an exhibition/dinner at the Mandrake hotel (think luxe contemporary-gothic).
> 
> In the middle of the day I tried some jewellery at Asprey, although they didn't have the bracelet or earrings I really wanted to try on (my fault - it was an impromptu visit).  I also looked at work bags (such pretty colours). Asprey made the famous red case that our (UK) Chancellor carries on budget day, and they are mostly famed for bags and boxes besides jewellery. They had more casual laptop cases, I looked at cranberry, light-grey and lapis, or _this_ proper red briefcase, one of the nicest briefcases I've ever seen. No strap though.
> 
> I have _always_ had a thing for nice briefcases and work bags, even more than handbags. I guess because I spend most my 'out' going to and from work. I was going to buy an Hermes Box Sac Depeche 'one day' new or preloved, but I think I prefer this. The question is, would I get enough use out of it. Recently, my favourite baggage combo for work is my Evie, laptop sleeve in a tote, usually handheld because my work laptop is old and heavy.
> 
> What are your feelings/requirements towards work bags? Do they count? Do you care about the appearance of the bag as much as your handbags? Do you care about the appearance as mush as the practicality.
> 
> Other pics are on my phone which is being charged but here's a couple I already uploaded to my laptop. Old one of my BTH. I think it's a lucky bag for me, I certainly feel great carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5386721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386694


I love briefcases! And I really love this red one.  I have this obsession with everything being contained in one “vessel.”  it’s just so much more polished. Back in the day when I was corporate, my briefcase was the main event; inside it would be the smaller bag that I’d take out on a lunch run.  These days, I am more casual with the larger totes that contain everything. But they still need to be nice totes.  It’s all about that finished look.  I still have that briefcase and have been thinking about what to do with it. I’ll post it later.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Amaranth and Pomme are my favorite Vernis colors. I was afraid of finger prints and the delicate nature of the bags combined with the cost when they were available. I regretted not getting one though.


Pomme is my favorite too, but Rouge is nice too! Vernis is beautiful in whatever navy blue is called too (Bleu Nuit?)


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> i love your photos ! Contemporary gothic indeed
> 
> 
> 
> yes they count.
> practicality in a work bag is more important bc of weight of contents/ease of carry
> yes, appearance matters; a hand carry is nice if you do not want to mess up RTW, but it’s heavy
> my concern with running a strap under the bottom is whether the flap can hold the weight without buckling, and what to do with the strap once you open the bag. I don’t mind makeshift with recreational purchases, but do mind with purchases meant to be practical. the larger the Bag and rhe more it carries, the more I want it to be neutral and low key. But, that pop of red is magnificent
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , I adore your dior red patent. It’s sublime. I always wanted an LV Vernis but could never decide the color, so passed.
> 
> re travel, I’m amenable to last minute plans, but not for airlines (prefer to pay with Amex points; travel against makes the arrangements) or hotel (I book with a virtuoso affiliated travel agent for the best deals; upgrades; and perks.
> 
> note re bags. In the end, I could not pay so much over retail for the perforated metallic mini CF returned by @Sparkletastic. SA and DH liked a resale mini boy bag with stingray flap (considerably below retail) and seems in good condition, so I bought that instead. (I had been looking for an exotic mini boy) Am also considering a playful resale blue and purple plexiglass vanity case bag substantially below retail. We’ll see. In terms of boutique bags, my name is down for  the copper mini reissue and a Dior mini LD wicker, but I have to see both in person before deciding.  I also tried on and rejected the new chanel 22 (it looks like a drawstring garbage bag in a good way) and a wicker chanel that was too big and lunch box like. Both bags overwhelmed when I tried them on.
> 
> im trying to wear more of the bags I already own (and also am somewhat tired of only carrying mini bags) so have been taking out my Bordeaux sellier box kelly 32, brushed phw by @docride. (I am happiest carrying a size 32 by hand). I’ve gotten a lot of compliments and it seems like the unmatched YG tone hardware and jewelry works with my aesthetic. Last two pics are the rejected chanel wicker and the 22
> View attachment 5387368
> View attachment 5387370
> View attachment 5387369
> View attachment 5387371


I'm excited to see the stingray flap. I remember seeing one years ago at Chanel and loving it.

ETA: the two bags you rejected are horrible! You know, I have a Fossil bag that looks very similar to the 22, same purple they've advertised, but in a smaller size and cost less than $50.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> @cowgirlsboots , Thanks so much! I love your taste. I was spending some time lurking on the chanel in Singapore thread, and the girls there looked amazing  with the 22, but I think ones build has a lot to do with it. The boy bag was mislabeled as a mini; it might be size small At 8 inches wide, 2.5 deep, IDK. The plexi i think refers to the embellishment. I read the description more closely and the body is patent  I will post action pics when I receive The stingray. I haven’t decided whether to buy the plexi yet
> hugs
> 
> ETA: I used to love the old lucite vanity handbags
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387416
> View attachment 5387417


I think this was the stingray I wanted! I love the vanity case too.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> i love your photos ! Contemporary gothic indeed
> 
> 
> 
> yes they count.
> practicality in a work bag is more important bc of weight of contents/ease of carry
> yes, appearance matters; a hand carry is nice if you do not want to mess up RTW, but it’s heavy
> my concern with running a strap under the bottom is whether the flap can hold the weight without buckling, and what to do with the strap once you open the bag. I don’t mind makeshift with recreational purchases, but do mind with purchases meant to be practical. the larger the Bag and rhe more it carries, the more I want it to be neutral and low key. But, that pop of red is magnificent
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , I adore your dior red patent. It’s sublime. I always wanted an LV Vernis but could never decide the color, so passed.
> 
> re travel, I’m amenable to last minute plans, but not for airlines (prefer to pay with Amex points; travel against makes the arrangements) or hotel (I book with a virtuoso affiliated travel agent for the best deals; upgrades; and perks.
> 
> note re bags. In the end, I could not pay so much over retail for the perforated metallic mini CF returned by @Sparkletastic. SA and DH liked a resale mini boy bag with stingray flap (considerably below retail) and seems in good condition, so I bought that instead. (I had been looking for an exotic mini boy) Am also considering a playful resale blue and purple plexiglass vanity case bag substantially below retail. We’ll see. In terms of boutique bags, my name is down for  the copper mini reissue and a Dior mini LD wicker, but I have to see both in person before deciding.  I also tried on and rejected the new chanel 22 (it looks like a drawstring garbage bag in a good way) and a wicker chanel that was too big and lunch box like. Both bags overwhelmed when I tried them on.
> 
> im trying to wear more of the bags I already own (and also am somewhat tired of only carrying mini bags) so have been taking out my Bordeaux sellier box kelly 32, brushed phw by @docride. (I am happiest carrying a size 32 by hand). I’ve gotten a lot of compliments and it seems like the unmatched YG tone hardware and jewelry works with my aesthetic. Last two pics are the rejected chanel wicker and the 22
> View attachment 5387368
> View attachment 5387370
> View attachment 5387369
> View attachment 5387371


Your Bordeaux Box Kelly is one of my faves of your collection - you look amazing.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I went out Thurs on a (posh) site-visit and had the opportunity to wear my new Gucci all-black BTH along with my practical, ever-faithful Evie. Looked great in the evening when I went to see an exhibition/dinner at the Mandrake hotel (think luxe contemporary-gothic).
> 
> In the middle of the day I tried some jewellery at Asprey, although they didn't have the bracelet or earrings I really wanted to try on (my fault - it was an impromptu visit).  I also looked at work bags (such pretty colours). Asprey made the famous red case that our (UK) Chancellor carries on budget day, and they are mostly famed for bags and boxes besides jewellery. They had more casual laptop cases, I looked at cranberry, light-grey and lapis, or _this_ proper red briefcase, one of the nicest briefcases I've ever seen. No strap though.
> 
> I have _always_ had a thing for nice briefcases and work bags, even more than handbags. I guess because I spend most my 'out' going to and from work. I was going to buy an Hermes Box Sac Depeche 'one day' new or preloved, but I think I prefer this. The question is, would I get enough use out of it. Recently, my favourite baggage combo for work is my Evie, laptop sleeve in a tote, usually handheld because my work laptop is old and heavy.
> 
> What are your feelings/requirements towards work bags? Do they count? Do you care about the appearance of the bag as much as your handbags? Do you care about the appearance as mush as the practicality.
> 
> Other pics are on my phone which is being charged but here's a couple I already uploaded to my laptop. Old one of my BTH. I think it's a lucky bag for me, I certainly feel great carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5386721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386694


You rock this red briefcase!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> The chocolates are lovely! Very sweet and soft. They are a traditional product, invented in 1952 and became the poster chocolate treat of the GDR. They are made by Germany´s oldest chocolate company which is situated in Halle/ Saale. The handbag seller is situated there too. A lovely gesture!
> 
> Here´s the WOC as nice as it will get. I´m really happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 5387243
> View attachment 5387244
> 
> (the tiny white spots are only sand from the window sill....)
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that´s what I did with the rubbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edges of the LV keyholder. The colour turned out a little darker. For now I´ll leave it as it is. When the edges rub off again I can always make another attempt.
> 
> View attachment 5387246
> 
> View attachment 5387247
> 
> 
> ...oops my nails... sorry!
> 
> Could anybody tell me, please, whether the metal piece holding the key hooks can be opened? I´d love to move the hooks apart.


Congratulations on your beautiful Dior WOC and Vernis key holder - gorgeous choices!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @cowgirlsboots , Thanks so much! I love your taste. I was spending some time lurking on the chanel in Singapore thread, and the girls there looked amazing  with the 22, but I think ones build has a lot to do with it. The boy bag was mislabeled as a mini; it might be size small At 8 inches wide, 2.5 deep, IDK. The plexi i think refers to the embellishment. I read the description more closely and the body is patent  I will post action pics when I receive The stingray. I haven’t decided whether to buy the plexi yet
> hugs
> 
> ETA: I used to love the old lucite vanity handbags
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387416
> View attachment 5387417



Can't wait to see how these work out, they both look very special in their own way


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> i love your photos ! Contemporary gothic indeed
> 
> 
> 
> yes they count.
> practicality in a work bag is more important bc of weight of contents/ease of carry
> yes, appearance matters; a hand carry is nice if you do not want to mess up RTW, but it’s heavy
> my concern with running a strap under the bottom is whether the flap can hold the weight without buckling, and what to do with the strap once you open the bag. I don’t mind makeshift with recreational purchases, but do mind with purchases meant to be practical. the larger the Bag and rhe more it carries, the more I want it to be neutral and low key. But, that pop of red is magnificent
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , I adore your dior red patent. It’s sublime. I always wanted an LV Vernis but could never decide the color, so passed.
> 
> re travel, I’m amenable to last minute plans, but not for airlines (prefer to pay with Amex points; travel against makes the arrangements) or hotel (I book with a virtuoso affiliated travel agent for the best deals; upgrades; and perks.
> 
> note re bags. In the end, I could not pay so much over retail for the perforated metallic mini CF returned by @Sparkletastic. SA and DH liked a resale mini boy bag with stingray flap (considerably below retail) and seems in good condition, so I bought that instead. (I had been looking for an exotic mini boy) Am also considering a playful resale blue and purple plexiglass vanity case bag substantially below retail. We’ll see. In terms of boutique bags, my name is down for  the copper mini reissue and a Dior mini LD wicker, but I have to see both in person before deciding.  I also tried on and rejected the new chanel 22 (it looks like a drawstring garbage bag in a good way) and a wicker chanel that was too big and lunch box like. Both bags overwhelmed when I tried them on.
> 
> im trying to wear more of the bags I already own (and also am somewhat tired of only carrying mini bags) so have been taking out my Bordeaux sellier box kelly 32, brushed phw by @docride. (I am happiest carrying a size 32 by hand). I’ve gotten a lot of compliments and it seems like the unmatched YG tone hardware and jewelry works with my aesthetic. Last two pics are the rejected chanel wicker and the 22
> View attachment 5387368
> View attachment 5387370
> View attachment 5387369
> View attachment 5387371



Red briefcase: I was thinking of taking my laptop next time I visit. It's 40cm and slim and feels weighty but doable, however that's without anything in it. 

Loving your more structured bags with the sharp shoulders of the tailored jacket


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> The red briefcase is stunning- an eye catcher, but elegant and kind of understated at the same time. I love it!



I think I quite like the unapologetically femme-but-sharp look of it.


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I have had thoughts that flexibility is finite.  As we were waiting on the taxi to pick us up and I was still nauseas, I had thoughts of "this is a turning point.  We can't do this anymore.  DH is getting old and losing his physical capacity.   I can't take the stress these aerobic sprints across countries".  I always feel slightly stressed about whether my logistics are actually going to work.  This trip has had way more glitches than usual, partly because it was planned on very short notice.  As soon as Israel re-opened, we booked for the first feasible dates, out of fear that Israel would close back up because of some new corona strain.  All of the constraints of religious holidays have really been the wild cards.  Totally out of the blue.  We just had another one of those glitches.  We had planned to tour the gardens at the Bahia temple in Haifa, but the gardens were closed for Bahia pilgrims only holidays.  Oh well.  As I have gotten some rest, my belief came back that we still have a few more grand trips in us. But with much more advance planning.


I admire your approach. Like some others, I’m not wired for flexiblity . When I was 18, I interrailed round Europe by train with a friend. Most people are very flexible about this but I planned the route, found the train times and pre booked every hostel we stayed in including a convent in Pisa. My friends mum hugged her as she set off and told her she’d been fine as long as she didn’t lose me as I’d get her home from anywhere. Reputation for being super sensible and practical even then! I love the planning and reading reviews almost as much as the trip itself. 

I’m in a similar position as my DH is older than me as well. He’s just retired. I’ll probably take early retirement once the DDs are through University so we can travel more but that won’t be for 7/8 years. That’s when I plan to travel to the US. We are both healthy for now but I feel for @whateve with scary health issues while travelling. That sounds awful. Hope everything is better now.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I went out Thurs on a (posh) site-visit and had the opportunity to wear my new Gucci all-black BTH along with my practical, ever-faithful Evie. Looked great in the evening when I went to see an exhibition/dinner at the Mandrake hotel (think luxe contemporary-gothic).
> 
> In the middle of the day I tried some jewellery at Asprey, although they didn't have the bracelet or earrings I really wanted to try on (my fault - it was an impromptu visit).  I also looked at work bags (such pretty colours). Asprey made the famous red case that our (UK) Chancellor carries on budget day, and they are mostly famed for bags and boxes besides jewellery. They had more casual laptop cases, I looked at cranberry, light-grey and lapis, or _this_ proper red briefcase, one of the nicest briefcases I've ever seen. No strap though.
> 
> I have _always_ had a thing for nice briefcases and work bags, even more than handbags. I guess because I spend most my 'out' going to and from work. I was going to buy an Hermes Box Sac Depeche 'one day' new or preloved, but I think I prefer this. The question is, would I get enough use out of it. Recently, my favourite baggage combo for work is my Evie, laptop sleeve in a tote, usually handheld because my work laptop is old and heavy.
> 
> What are your feelings/requirements towards work bags? Do they count? Do you care about the appearance of the bag as much as your handbags? Do you care about the appearance as mush as the practicality.
> 
> Other pics are on my phone which is being charged but here's a couple I already uploaded to my laptop. Old one of my BTH. I think it's a lucky bag for me, I certainly feel great carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5386721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386694


You look amazing and I love the later photos you posted too. You rock your pop of red scarf and your outfit works perfectly for that hotel! That red briefcase is incredible. It would suit your style very well.

I count my work bags. In my setting, women are often depicted in films wearing whimsical floaty girlie or boring battle axe frumpy clothing. As management, I like to dress it up in workwear suits and dresses with jackets that show I’m a professional at the top of my game to be taken seriously but with occasional bright colours that are still feminine. Dress the part, feel the part! My work bags are part of that look. The DDs see me at work every day. DD1 says her friends say I’m a serious girl boss! This is what I found so I believe it’s a good thing:
_We all love a bit of girl-bossing, don’t we? It’s a modern phenomenon, loosely defined as the admiration of an empowered woman who takes her place in society, owns her successes and sticks it to the man._
Metro newspaper UK

Talking of work, tomorrow I go back to work after two weeks off. I’d like to feel rested and ready for it but I don’t. The situation with my parents has settled for now but took my time and energy last week and my D is visiting again today. Long term who knows what might happen. It wasn’t the relaxing break I hoped for and needed.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> The chocolates are lovely! Very sweet and soft. They are a traditional product, invented in 1952 and became the poster chocolate treat of the GDR. They are made by Germany´s oldest chocolate company which is situated in Halle/ Saale. The handbag seller is situated there too. A lovely gesture!
> 
> Here´s the WOC as nice as it will get. I´m really happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 5387243
> View attachment 5387244
> 
> (the tiny white spots are only sand from the window sill....)
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that´s what I did with the rubbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edges of the LV keyholder. The colour turned out a little darker. For now I´ll leave it as it is. When the edges rub off again I can always make another attempt.
> 
> View attachment 5387246
> 
> View attachment 5387247
> 
> 
> ...oops my nails... sorry!
> 
> Could anybody tell me, please, whether the metal piece holding the key hooks can be opened? I´d love to move the hooks apart.


These are beautiful and have come up so well. Great reconditioning. I love the way you’ve photographed the red against the backdrop of the building. It works so well. I don’t do red but you (and @papertiger with that red briefcase) are making me tempted!


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> i love your photos ! Contemporary gothic indeed
> 
> 
> 
> yes they count.
> practicality in a work bag is more important bc of weight of contents/ease of carry
> yes, appearance matters; a hand carry is nice if you do not want to mess up RTW, but it’s heavy
> my concern with running a strap under the bottom is whether the flap can hold the weight without buckling, and what to do with the strap once you open the bag. I don’t mind makeshift with recreational purchases, but do mind with purchases meant to be practical. the larger the Bag and rhe more it carries, the more I want it to be neutral and low key. But, that pop of red is magnificent
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , I adore your dior red patent. It’s sublime. I always wanted an LV Vernis but could never decide the color, so passed.
> 
> re travel, I’m amenable to last minute plans, but not for airlines (prefer to pay with Amex points; travel against makes the arrangements) or hotel (I book with a virtuoso affiliated travel agent for the best deals; upgrades; and perks.
> 
> note re bags. In the end, I could not pay so much over retail for the perforated metallic mini CF returned by @Sparkletastic. SA and DH liked a resale mini boy bag with stingray flap (considerably below retail) and seems in good condition, so I bought that instead. (I had been looking for an exotic mini boy) Am also considering a playful resale blue and purple plexiglass vanity case bag substantially below retail. We’ll see. In terms of boutique bags, my name is down for  the copper mini reissue and a Dior mini LD wicker, but I have to see both in person before deciding.  I also tried on and rejected the new chanel 22 (it looks like a drawstring garbage bag in a good way) and a wicker chanel that was too big and lunch box like. Both bags overwhelmed when I tried them on.
> 
> im trying to wear more of the bags I already own (and also am somewhat tired of only carrying mini bags) so have been taking out my Bordeaux sellier box kelly 32, brushed phw by @docride. (I am happiest carrying a size 32 by hand). I’ve gotten a lot of compliments and it seems like the unmatched YG tone hardware and jewelry works with my aesthetic. Last two pics are the rejected chanel wicker and the 22
> View attachment 5387368
> View attachment 5387370
> View attachment 5387369
> View attachment 5387371


You look so good in the first two photos. The bags compliment your style and work with your outfits. The structured jackets and equally structured bags work perfectly. The bags later pictures don’t work so well with your look so it’s clear you know what works for you. Your aesthetic works!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I admire your approach. Like some others, I’m not wired for flexiblity . When I was 18, I interrailed round Europe by train with a friend. Most people are very flexible about this but I planned the route, found the train times and pre booked every hostel we stayed in including a convent in Pisa. My friends mum hugged her as she set off and told her she’d been fine as long as she didn’t lose me as I’d get her home from anywhere. Reputation for being super sensible and practical even then! I love the planning and reading reviews almost as much as the trip itself.
> 
> I’m in a similar position as my DH is older than me as well. He’s just retired. I’ll probably take early retirement once the DDs are through University so we can travel more but that won’t be for 7/8 years. That’s when I plan to travel to the US. We are both healthy for now but I feel for @whateve with scary health issues while travelling. That sounds awful. Hope everything is better now.



Parents of my best friends thought I was the sensible one too   

Maybe in comparison with my friends, I had some full-on friends, _ but_ even though I can tell the difference between adventure and danger, calm when everyone else is panicking (obviously I'm denial of the gravitas of the situation) and quite resourceful, I would never describe myself as sensible. I love taking the first bus to nowhere in particular, did it in the Canary Islands all the time, DH thought it was the craziest thing ever. I used to set-off in Paris without a map just to make sure I got lost, finding my way back was the task of the day. Perhaps _not_ in a desert though.

Edited: my autocorrect thought I shouldn't get lost in an ice-cream waffle fruit salad (dessert).


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> I love the planning and reading reviews almost as much as the trip itself.


I enjoy the memories more than the actual trip.



Katinahat said:


> The DDs see me at work every day.* DD1 says her friends say I’m a serious girl boss! *


That is the ULTIMATE COMPLIMENT!   Coming from that source, you could not get anything better!


----------



## Cordeliere

Crepe Suzettes on Israel’s roof.

From Eilat, which is the far southeastern corner of the country, we drove to Haifa, which is the far northwestern corner on the country. It is only 267 miles or 430 kilometers. Google maps told us it would be a 5 hour drive. Waze told us 4.5 hours. Both lied. It was an 8 hour drive. I learned a new lesson. Check time estimates during the same time of day that you will be driving. 10 pm Google estimates are worthless.




Northern Israel is as lush and green as Southern Israel is bare. Because it is spring, there are fields with yellow flowers on the weeds and a surprising number of hollyhocks along the road. Haifa is a major port city on the Mediterranean with big booms and container ships milling around. The city is built on a hillside sloping up from the port and it is quite beautiful. The buildings are modern apartment buildings (1950s?), but the streets are winding and narrow. The Bahia temple in Haifa was the founding one, so it is the worldwide center of the religion. The temple owns an enormous plot of land which stretches across 10 levels on the hillside.






At the foot of the Temple is the area known as the German Colony which was settled by the Templers (Protestant sect) of Germany in 1868. They believed that settling in the Holy Land would hasten the return of Christ. They were very advanced in urban planning and farming. A third of them were Nazis, so they were all rounded up and sent to internment camps in 1941. Currently this area is the happening place in the city, with a lot of Arab owned bars, cafes, and restaurants that are centers of cultural discussions. With the Mediterranean climate, the restaurants all have outdoor seating covered with leafy trellises and lights.



My favorite thing about Haifa was all parking is free. On the narrow side streets, there are marked spaces on one side of the street. Those are all filled up?  No problem. Just pull ¾ of the way up on the sidewalk on the other side. Not illegal. I loved the free-spirted attitude toward parking. My least favorite thing about Haifa is also the parking. It is all parallel parking. I suck at the that. It was nerve wracking in a rental car that I was not that familiar with. Back, forward, back, approaching infinity.  I was not willing to try sidewalk parking for fearing of leaving the rental car bumper in Haifa.

In this picture, the cars on the left are in spaces and the cars on the right are on the sidewalk.




We took a day trip to the Golan Heights which is the far northeastern corner of the country, bordering Syria and Lebanon. That was another Google Maps lie on time involved. The Golan Heights reach an elevation of 4,000 feet. We went to Mt. Bental which was the scene of a major battle in the Yom Kipper War of 1973. Because of the elevation, the Syrians thought it would be a good spot for dropping missiles on Israel. Syria brought in 1,500 tanks and 1,000 pieces of artillery. (Honestly, I can’t imagine how the Syrians got 1,500 tanks up 4,000 feet. The squirrels powering our rental Corolla were really working.)  The Israelis countered with a much smaller force of 160 tanks. The Israelis destroyed 900 of the Syrian tanks and won. They won just in time, as they were down to their last 7 tanks!

Israel took control of the Golan Heights, so no one else could use that high ground to bomb them. There seems to be a recurring theme. Neighboring countries attack Israel and the result is they lose some of their land. I was told that Israel is the only country without official borders because it is surrounded by disputed territories that it controls for security reasons but does not really own.

Who expected the views of Syria and Lebanon to be so green?






I knew there were old army tanks and bunkers at Mt. Bental, but there turned out to be much more. The path to the top is lined with whimsical metal statutes. The characters look like the creatures in the bar scene from Star Wars. I initially thought they were made from debris from the war, but then I saw that they were for sale and concluded they are probably made from old car parts.






At the top is a famous coffee shop named Coffee Anon, which is a dual pun on the name of the former Secretary General of the UN (Kofi Annan) and the Hebrew words for coffee in the clouds. It had a surprisingly sophisticated menu. We had yummy crepe suzettes, which was our best meal to date in Israel. See those little brown squares. They had ICE CREAM inside!






On the trip back to Haifa, we went to the Sea of Galilee with the intent of going to the town of Caperium. Jesus performed several healing miracles there. Caperium was super tiny, and the road in looked scary, so we blew that off, opting to go to the very run down Caperium National Park next door.



Here is a fun fact. The Sea of Galilee is not salt water: it is fresh water and therefore, technically is a lake. I keep imagining that there were realtors in 200 bc who decided that it would attract more residents if they called it a sea, but that really can’t be the reason for the misnomer. I also imagine those realtors said to plant palm trees.

Our vacation comes to an end later this week.  I have two more topics to cover. Driving in Israel and the café lifestyle of Tel Aviv. The café lifestyle is a fat topic as it will cover food, people, and fashion.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Crepe Suzettes on Israel’s roof.
> 
> From Eilat, which is the far southeastern corner of the country, we drove to Haifa, which is the far northwestern corner on the country. It is only 267 miles or 430 kilometers. Google maps told us it would be a 5 hour drive. Waze told us 4.5 hours. Both lied. It was an 8 hour drive. I learned a new lesson. Check time estimates during the same time of day that you will be driving. 10 pm Google estimates are worthless.
> 
> View attachment 5387809
> 
> 
> Northern Israel is as lush and green as Southern Israel is bare. Because it is spring, there are fields with yellow flowers on the weeds and a surprising number of hollyhocks along the road. Haifa is a major port city on the Mediterranean with big booms and container ships milling around. The city is built on a hillside sloping up from the port and it is quite beautiful. The buildings are modern apartment buildings (1950s?), but the streets are winding and narrow. The Bahia temple in Haifa was the founding one, so it is the worldwide center of the religion. The temple owns an enormous plot of land which stretches across 10 levels on the hillside.
> View attachment 5387810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387811
> 
> 
> At the foot of the Temple is the area known as the German Colony which was settled by the Templers (Protestant sect) of Germany in 1868. They believed that settling in the Holy Land would hasten the return of Christ. They were very advanced in urban planning and farming. A third of them were Nazis, so they were all rounded up and sent to internment camps in 1941. Currently this area is the happening place in the city, with a lot of Arab owned bars, cafes, and restaurants that are centers of cultural discussions. With the Mediterranean climate, the restaurants all have outdoor seating covered with leafy trellises and lights.
> View attachment 5387812
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Haifa was all parking is free. On the narrow side streets, there are marked spaces on one side of the street. Those are all filled up?  No problem. Just pull ¾ of the way up on the sidewalk on the other side. Not illegal. I loved the free-spirted attitude toward parking. My least favorite thing about Haifa is also the parking. It is all parallel parking. I suck at the that. It was nerve wracking in a rental car that I was not that familiar with. Back, forward, back, approaching infinity.  I was not willing to try sidewalk parking for fearing of leaving the rental car bumper in Haifa.
> 
> In this picture, the cars on the left are in spaces and the cars on the right are on the sidewalk.
> View attachment 5387814
> 
> 
> 
> We took a day trip to the Golan Heights which is the far northeastern corner of the country, bordering Syria and Lebanon. That was another Google Maps lie on time involved. The Golan Heights reach an elevation of 4,000 feet. We went to Mt. Bental which was the scene of a major battle in the Yom Kipper War of 1973. Because of the elevation, the Syrians thought it would be a good spot for dropping missiles on Israel. Syria brought in 1,500 tanks and 1,000 pieces of artillery. (Honestly, I can’t imagine how the Syrians got 1,500 tanks up 4,000 feet. The squirrels powering our rental Corolla were really working.)  The Israelis countered with a much smaller force of 160 tanks. The Israelis destroyed 900 of the Syrian tanks and won. They won just in time, as they were down to only 7 tanks!
> 
> Israel took control of the Golan Heights, so no one else could use that high ground to bomb them. There seems to be a recurring theme. Neighboring countries attack Israel and lose some of their land. I was told that Israel is the only country without official borders because it is surrounded by disputed territories that it controls for security reasons but does not really own.
> 
> Who expected the views of Syria and Lebanon to be so green?
> View attachment 5387815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387816
> 
> 
> I knew there were old army tanks and bunkers at Mt. Bental, but there turned out to be much more. The path to the top is lined with whimsical metal statutes. The characters look like the creatures in the bar scene from Star Wars. I initially thought they were made from debris from the war, but then I saw that they were for sale and concluded they are probably made from old car parts.
> View attachment 5387817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387818
> 
> 
> At the top is a famous coffee shop named Coffee Anon, which is a dual pun on the name of the former Secretary General of the UN (Kofi Annan) and the Hebrew words for coffee in the clouds. It had a surprisingly sophisticated menu. We had yummy crepe suzettes, which was our best meal to date in Israel. See those little brown squares. They had ICE CREAM inside!
> View attachment 5387822
> 
> View attachment 5387823
> 
> 
> 
> On the trip back to Haifa, we went to the Sea of Galilee with the intent of going to the town of Caperium. Jesus performed several healing miracles there. Caperium was super tiny, and the road in looked scary, so we blew that off opting to go to the very run down Caperium National Park next door.
> View attachment 5387824
> 
> 
> Here is a fun fact. The Sea of Galilee is not salt water: it is fresh water and therefore, technically is a lake. I keep imagining that there were realtors in 200 bc who decided that it would attract more residents if they called it a sea, but that really can’t be the reason for the misnomer. I also imagine those realtors said to plant palm trees.
> 
> Our vacation comes to an end later this week.  I have two more topics to cover. Driving in Israel and the café lifestyle of Tel Aviv. The café lifestyle is a fat topic as it will cover food, people, and fashion.



I'm living vicariously through you and your travels


----------



## VintageAndVino

Cordeliere said:


> Crepe Suzettes on Israel’s roof.



I loved traveling in Israel (although I didn’t make it to Haifa or Eilat). Thank you for letting us live vicariously! Beautiful!!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Crepe Suzettes on Israel’s roof.
> 
> From Eilat, which is the far southeastern corner of the country, we drove to Haifa, which is the far northwestern corner on the country. It is only 267 miles or 430 kilometers. Google maps told us it would be a 5 hour drive. Waze told us 4.5 hours. Both lied. It was an 8 hour drive. I learned a new lesson. Check time estimates during the same time of day that you will be driving. 10 pm Google estimates are worthless.
> 
> View attachment 5387809
> 
> 
> Northern Israel is as lush and green as Southern Israel is bare. Because it is spring, there are fields with yellow flowers on the weeds and a surprising number of hollyhocks along the road. Haifa is a major port city on the Mediterranean with big booms and container ships milling around. The city is built on a hillside sloping up from the port and it is quite beautiful. The buildings are modern apartment buildings (1950s?), but the streets are winding and narrow. The Bahia temple in Haifa was the founding one, so it is the worldwide center of the religion. The temple owns an enormous plot of land which stretches across 10 levels on the hillside.
> View attachment 5387810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387811
> 
> 
> At the foot of the Temple is the area known as the German Colony which was settled by the Templers (Protestant sect) of Germany in 1868. They believed that settling in the Holy Land would hasten the return of Christ. They were very advanced in urban planning and farming. A third of them were Nazis, so they were all rounded up and sent to internment camps in 1941. Currently this area is the happening place in the city, with a lot of Arab owned bars, cafes, and restaurants that are centers of cultural discussions. With the Mediterranean climate, the restaurants all have outdoor seating covered with leafy trellises and lights.
> View attachment 5387812
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Haifa was all parking is free. On the narrow side streets, there are marked spaces on one side of the street. Those are all filled up?  No problem. Just pull ¾ of the way up on the sidewalk on the other side. Not illegal. I loved the free-spirted attitude toward parking. My least favorite thing about Haifa is also the parking. It is all parallel parking. I suck at the that. It was nerve wracking in a rental car that I was not that familiar with. Back, forward, back, approaching infinity.  I was not willing to try sidewalk parking for fearing of leaving the rental car bumper in Haifa.
> 
> In this picture, the cars on the left are in spaces and the cars on the right are on the sidewalk.
> View attachment 5387814
> 
> 
> 
> We took a day trip to the Golan Heights which is the far northeastern corner of the country, bordering Syria and Lebanon. That was another Google Maps lie on time involved. The Golan Heights reach an elevation of 4,000 feet. We went to Mt. Bental which was the scene of a major battle in the Yom Kipper War of 1973. Because of the elevation, the Syrians thought it would be a good spot for dropping missiles on Israel. Syria brought in 1,500 tanks and 1,000 pieces of artillery. (Honestly, I can’t imagine how the Syrians got 1,500 tanks up 4,000 feet. The squirrels powering our rental Corolla were really working.)  The Israelis countered with a much smaller force of 160 tanks. The Israelis destroyed 900 of the Syrian tanks and won. They won just in time, as they were down to their last 7 tanks!
> 
> Israel took control of the Golan Heights, so no one else could use that high ground to bomb them. There seems to be a recurring theme. Neighboring countries attack Israel and the result is they lose some of their land. I was told that Israel is the only country without official borders because it is surrounded by disputed territories that it controls for security reasons but does not really own.
> 
> Who expected the views of Syria and Lebanon to be so green?
> View attachment 5387815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387816
> 
> 
> I knew there were old army tanks and bunkers at Mt. Bental, but there turned out to be much more. The path to the top is lined with whimsical metal statutes. The characters look like the creatures in the bar scene from Star Wars. I initially thought they were made from debris from the war, but then I saw that they were for sale and concluded they are probably made from old car parts.
> View attachment 5387817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387818
> 
> 
> At the top is a famous coffee shop named Coffee Anon, which is a dual pun on the name of the former Secretary General of the UN (Kofi Annan) and the Hebrew words for coffee in the clouds. It had a surprisingly sophisticated menu. We had yummy crepe suzettes, which was our best meal to date in Israel. See those little brown squares. They had ICE CREAM inside!
> View attachment 5387822
> 
> View attachment 5387823
> 
> 
> 
> On the trip back to Haifa, we went to the Sea of Galilee with the intent of going to the town of Caperium. Jesus performed several healing miracles there. Caperium was super tiny, and the road in looked scary, so we blew that off, opting to go to the very run down Caperium National Park next door.
> View attachment 5387824
> 
> 
> Here is a fun fact. The Sea of Galilee is not salt water: it is fresh water and therefore, technically is a lake. I keep imagining that there were realtors in 200 bc who decided that it would attract more residents if they called it a sea, but that really can’t be the reason for the misnomer. I also imagine those realtors said to plant palm trees.
> 
> Our vacation comes to an end later this week.  I have two more topics to cover. Driving in Israel and the café lifestyle of Tel Aviv. The café lifestyle is a fat topic as it will cover food, people, and fashion.


came back to your pics and travelogue. I don’t recall if DH and I made it to capernaum, but somehow you reminded me of Josephus Flavius The Jewish War.  thank you for jogging some wonderful memories !


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> I went out Thurs on a (posh) site-visit and had the opportunity to wear my new Gucci all-black BTH along with my practical, ever-faithful Evie. Looked great in the evening when I went to see an exhibition/dinner at the Mandrake hotel (think luxe contemporary-gothic).
> 
> In the middle of the day I tried some jewellery at Asprey, although they didn't have the bracelet or earrings I really wanted to try on (my fault - it was an impromptu visit).  I also looked at work bags (such pretty colours). Asprey made the famous red case that our (UK) Chancellor carries on budget day, and they are mostly famed for bags and boxes besides jewellery. They had more casual laptop cases, I looked at cranberry, light-grey and lapis, or _this_ proper red briefcase, one of the nicest briefcases I've ever seen. No strap though.
> 
> I have _always_ had a thing for nice briefcases and work bags, even more than handbags. I guess because I spend most my 'out' going to and from work. I was going to buy an Hermes Box Sac Depeche 'one day' new or preloved, but I think I prefer this. The question is, would I get enough use out of it. Recently, my favourite baggage combo for work is my Evie, laptop sleeve in a tote, usually handheld because my work laptop is old and heavy.
> 
> What are your feelings/requirements towards work bags? Do they count? Do you care about the appearance of the bag as much as your handbags? Do you care about the appearance as mush as the practicality.
> 
> Other pics are on my phone which is being charged but here's a couple I already uploaded to my laptop. Old one of my BTH. I think it's a lucky bag for me, I certainly feel great carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5386721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386694



Work bags count for me. I spend four very long days at work (I flex my schedule to have Friday off) and I hate carrying too many separate things, so one well-organized tote and one smaller food tote it is. My main bag is always something designer, such as a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM, Celine Cabas, or Goyard St. Louis PM. (The food “tote” is a small lululemon shopping bag.) Given my work totes get more use than my regular bags, you would think I would have more of those, but I don’t. Maybe I need to fix that? 

The Asprey bag is gorgeous! I know not everyone agrees, but I find red to be a neutral color, so it would go with a lot.

And thanks for the fun pics of your event!


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> Work bags count for me. I spend four very long days at work (I flex my schedule to have Friday off) and I hate carrying too many separate things, so one well-organized tote and one smaller food tote it is. My main bag is always something designer, such as a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM, Celine Cabas, or Goyard St. Louis PM. (The food “tote” is a small lululemon shopping bag.) Given my work totes get more use than my regular bags, you would think I would have more of those, but I don’t. Maybe I need to fix that?
> 
> The Asprey bag is gorgeous! I know not everyone agrees, but I find red to be a neutral color, so it would go with a lot.
> 
> And thanks for the fun pics of your event!


I think red is a neutral too. And speaking of red, seeing the red vernis key holder @cowgirlsboots has, here is my rouge Reade PM…


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think red is a neutral too. And speaking of red, seeing the red vernis key holder @cowgirlsboots has, here is my rouge Reade PM…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388156



I loved this bag! You’re so lucky to have one!


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> Crepe Suzettes on Israel’s roof.
> 
> From Eilat, which is the far southeastern corner of the country, we drove to Haifa, which is the far northwestern corner on the country. It is only 267 miles or 430 kilometers. Google maps told us it would be a 5 hour drive. Waze told us 4.5 hours. Both lied. It was an 8 hour drive. I learned a new lesson. Check time estimates during the same time of day that you will be driving. 10 pm Google estimates are worthless.
> 
> View attachment 5387809
> 
> 
> Northern Israel is as lush and green as Southern Israel is bare. Because it is spring, there are fields with yellow flowers on the weeds and a surprising number of hollyhocks along the road. Haifa is a major port city on the Mediterranean with big booms and container ships milling around. The city is built on a hillside sloping up from the port and it is quite beautiful. The buildings are modern apartment buildings (1950s?), but the streets are winding and narrow. The Bahia temple in Haifa was the founding one, so it is the worldwide center of the religion. The temple owns an enormous plot of land which stretches across 10 levels on the hillside.
> View attachment 5387810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387811
> 
> 
> At the foot of the Temple is the area known as the German Colony which was settled by the Templers (Protestant sect) of Germany in 1868. They believed that settling in the Holy Land would hasten the return of Christ. They were very advanced in urban planning and farming. A third of them were Nazis, so they were all rounded up and sent to internment camps in 1941. Currently this area is the happening place in the city, with a lot of Arab owned bars, cafes, and restaurants that are centers of cultural discussions. With the Mediterranean climate, the restaurants all have outdoor seating covered with leafy trellises and lights.
> View attachment 5387812
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Haifa was all parking is free. On the narrow side streets, there are marked spaces on one side of the street. Those are all filled up?  No problem. Just pull ¾ of the way up on the sidewalk on the other side. Not illegal. I loved the free-spirted attitude toward parking. My least favorite thing about Haifa is also the parking. It is all parallel parking. I suck at the that. It was nerve wracking in a rental car that I was not that familiar with. Back, forward, back, approaching infinity.  I was not willing to try sidewalk parking for fearing of leaving the rental car bumper in Haifa.
> 
> In this picture, the cars on the left are in spaces and the cars on the right are on the sidewalk.
> View attachment 5387814
> 
> 
> 
> We took a day trip to the Golan Heights which is the far northeastern corner of the country, bordering Syria and Lebanon. That was another Google Maps lie on time involved. The Golan Heights reach an elevation of 4,000 feet. We went to Mt. Bental which was the scene of a major battle in the Yom Kipper War of 1973. Because of the elevation, the Syrians thought it would be a good spot for dropping missiles on Israel. Syria brought in 1,500 tanks and 1,000 pieces of artillery. (Honestly, I can’t imagine how the Syrians got 1,500 tanks up 4,000 feet. The squirrels powering our rental Corolla were really working.)  The Israelis countered with a much smaller force of 160 tanks. The Israelis destroyed 900 of the Syrian tanks and won. They won just in time, as they were down to only 7 tanks!
> 
> Israel took control of the Golan Heights, so no one else could use that high ground to bomb them. There seems to be a recurring theme. Neighboring countries attack Israel and lose some of their land. I was told that Israel is the only country without official borders because it is surrounded by disputed territories that it controls for security reasons but does not really own.
> 
> Who expected the views of Syria and Lebanon to be so green?
> View attachment 5387815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387816
> 
> 
> I knew there were old army tanks and bunkers at Mt. Bental, but there turned out to be much more. The path to the top is lined with whimsical metal statutes. The characters look like the creatures in the bar scene from Star Wars. I initially thought they were made from debris from the war, but then I saw that they were for sale and concluded they are probably made from old car parts.
> View attachment 5387817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387818
> 
> 
> At the top is a famous coffee shop named Coffee Anon, which is a dual pun on the name of the former Secretary General of the UN (Kofi Annan) and the Hebrew words for coffee in the clouds. It had a surprisingly sophisticated menu. We had yummy crepe suzettes, which was our best meal to date in Israel. See those little brown squares. They had ICE CREAM inside!
> View attachment 5387822
> 
> View attachment 5387823
> 
> 
> 
> On the trip back to Haifa, we went to the Sea of Galilee with the intent of going to the town of Caperium. Jesus performed several healing miracles there. Caperium was super tiny, and the road in looked scary, so we blew that off opting to go to the very run down Caperium National Park next door.
> View attachment 5387824
> 
> 
> Here is a fun fact. The Sea of Galilee is not salt water: it is fresh water and therefore, technically is a lake. I keep imagining that there were realtors in 200 bc who decided that it would attach more residents if they called it a sea, but that really can’t be the reason for the misnomer. I also imagine those realtors said to plant palm trees.
> 
> Our vacation comes to an end later this week.  I have two more topics to cover. Driving in Israel and the café lifestyle of Tel Aviv. The café lifestyle is a fat topic as it will cover food, people, and fashion.



Loving all your pictures and stories!


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> I loved this bag! You’re so lucky to have one!


Thanks! Picked it up on eBay from a Japanese reseller for $150. Needed a little TLC but not much.


----------



## More bags

Cordeliere said:


> Crepe Suzettes on Israel’s roof.
> 
> From Eilat, which is the far southeastern corner of the country, we drove to Haifa, which is the far northwestern corner on the country. It is only 267 miles or 430 kilometers. Google maps told us it would be a 5 hour drive. Waze told us 4.5 hours. Both lied. It was an 8 hour drive. I learned a new lesson. Check time estimates during the same time of day that you will be driving. 10 pm Google estimates are worthless.
> 
> View attachment 5387809
> 
> 
> Northern Israel is as lush and green as Southern Israel is bare. Because it is spring, there are fields with yellow flowers on the weeds and a surprising number of hollyhocks along the road. Haifa is a major port city on the Mediterranean with big booms and container ships milling around. The city is built on a hillside sloping up from the port and it is quite beautiful. The buildings are modern apartment buildings (1950s?), but the streets are winding and narrow. The Bahia temple in Haifa was the founding one, so it is the worldwide center of the religion. The temple owns an enormous plot of land which stretches across 10 levels on the hillside.
> View attachment 5387810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387811
> 
> 
> At the foot of the Temple is the area known as the German Colony which was settled by the Templers (Protestant sect) of Germany in 1868. They believed that settling in the Holy Land would hasten the return of Christ. They were very advanced in urban planning and farming. A third of them were Nazis, so they were all rounded up and sent to internment camps in 1941. Currently this area is the happening place in the city, with a lot of Arab owned bars, cafes, and restaurants that are centers of cultural discussions. With the Mediterranean climate, the restaurants all have outdoor seating covered with leafy trellises and lights.
> View attachment 5387812
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Haifa was all parking is free. On the narrow side streets, there are marked spaces on one side of the street. Those are all filled up?  No problem. Just pull ¾ of the way up on the sidewalk on the other side. Not illegal. I loved the free-spirted attitude toward parking. My least favorite thing about Haifa is also the parking. It is all parallel parking. I suck at the that. It was nerve wracking in a rental car that I was not that familiar with. Back, forward, back, approaching infinity.  I was not willing to try sidewalk parking for fearing of leaving the rental car bumper in Haifa.
> 
> In this picture, the cars on the left are in spaces and the cars on the right are on the sidewalk.
> View attachment 5387814
> 
> 
> 
> We took a day trip to the Golan Heights which is the far northeastern corner of the country, bordering Syria and Lebanon. That was another Google Maps lie on time involved. The Golan Heights reach an elevation of 4,000 feet. We went to Mt. Bental which was the scene of a major battle in the Yom Kipper War of 1973. Because of the elevation, the Syrians thought it would be a good spot for dropping missiles on Israel. Syria brought in 1,500 tanks and 1,000 pieces of artillery. (Honestly, I can’t imagine how the Syrians got 1,500 tanks up 4,000 feet. The squirrels powering our rental Corolla were really working.)  The Israelis countered with a much smaller force of 160 tanks. The Israelis destroyed 900 of the Syrian tanks and won. They won just in time, as they were down to their last 7 tanks!
> 
> Israel took control of the Golan Heights, so no one else could use that high ground to bomb them. There seems to be a recurring theme. Neighboring countries attack Israel and the result is they lose some of their land. I was told that Israel is the only country without official borders because it is surrounded by disputed territories that it controls for security reasons but does not really own.
> 
> Who expected the views of Syria and Lebanon to be so green?
> View attachment 5387815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387816
> 
> 
> I knew there were old army tanks and bunkers at Mt. Bental, but there turned out to be much more. The path to the top is lined with whimsical metal statutes. The characters look like the creatures in the bar scene from Star Wars. I initially thought they were made from debris from the war, but then I saw that they were for sale and concluded they are probably made from old car parts.
> View attachment 5387817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387818
> 
> 
> At the top is a famous coffee shop named Coffee Anon, which is a dual pun on the name of the former Secretary General of the UN (Kofi Annan) and the Hebrew words for coffee in the clouds. It had a surprisingly sophisticated menu. We had yummy crepe suzettes, which was our best meal to date in Israel. See those little brown squares. They had ICE CREAM inside!
> View attachment 5387822
> 
> View attachment 5387823
> 
> 
> 
> On the trip back to Haifa, we went to the Sea of Galilee with the intent of going to the town of Caperium. Jesus performed several healing miracles there. Caperium was super tiny, and the road in looked scary, so we blew that off, opting to go to the very run down Caperium National Park next door.
> View attachment 5387824
> 
> 
> Here is a fun fact. The Sea of Galilee is not salt water: it is fresh water and therefore, technically is a lake. I keep imagining that there were realtors in 200 bc who decided that it would attract more residents if they called it a sea, but that really can’t be the reason for the misnomer. I also imagine those realtors said to plant palm trees.
> 
> Our vacation comes to an end later this week.  I have two more topics to cover. Driving in Israel and the café lifestyle of Tel Aviv. The café lifestyle is a fat topic as it will cover food, people, and fashion.


Amazing photos and outstanding storytelling. Thank you for sharing your gifts.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s the WOC as nice as it will get. I´m really happy with it.


Incedible rehab! As always . 



papertiger said:


> or _this_ proper red briefcase, one of the nicest briefcases I've ever seen. No strap though.


Love it! I would just attach my own strap- which I think you said in another post- sorry I've lost track as I was catching up.
Need to ask about that ring on your index finger! Is that a cow's head? Looks really gothic and cool, so I'd love to see another pic of it if you have one.


----------



## jblended

I have a little life update, but no bag news as I haven't used any this past week. Sorry if this is all too long and there are any typos. I'm quite tired and am pouring my heart out whilst I've got some courage left in me. 



Spoiler: Work update



I met up with my former boss and it was lovely catching up. However, he did ask to see me without a mask (he knew my accident had changed my appearance) and his reaction was awful. He looked horrified. He said all the right things, was very polite, but he was clearly not expecting my new face.

I keep forgetting that other people don't see what I see. To me, one side of my face is wonky but it's still a normal face. I don't quite think it warrants such shocked reactions but, clearly it does because it keeps happening. Evidently, I'm desensitized.

He said he wouldn't be able to offer me my old job back because they're no longer masked up in the office and my appearance would make clients and staff uncomfortable. I should say, we are open and honest with each other and I was expecting him to be this direct. I appreciate it and was not offended.

I tried to explain that I wanted a remote position anyway as my mum is now living with me and we are both in the vulnerable category, and I'd prefer not to deal with clients but perhaps I could take on an admin role. He seemed unconvinced and remained hesitant. Eventually he admitted that he doesn't expect the rest of the team to be able to adapt and he thinks it would be an unhealthy environment for me if they couldn't see past my injuries.
In the end, we decided to head to the office together where he'd introduce me to everyone, show me all the new stuff the company is working on, and then we'd decide our next move based on how that initial trial went.

Introductions were awkward. Most of the people I'd worked previously with have moved on, so it was all these people I had never seen. They were staring, giggling, uncertain of where to look. I made normal conversation with them, took a tour, sat with the boss and gave him some input on something he was working on that I have some experience in. Figured that the shock would pass and it would all be fine later.
Then I went to the restrooms and as I walked in, I heard several of the women I'd been introduced to speaking about me. I didn't mean to eavesdrop but I was frozen in fear. Suffice it to say, the comments about my appearance made me feel physically ill.
I had been friendly and, in my experience, people get over the initial shock and then can just engage with me normally. However, these people were not going to be adaptable. It was clear that I would always be mocked behind my back. The things they said were the cruelest I'd heard yet- and I've heard a lot.
My former boss had hinted at this but I didn't quite get it until I overheard their conversation. I had a misplaced confidence in myself, thinking I could get them to see me beyond the face.

So, now what? I've tired to return to work since the accident and have repeatedly found myself in this position. Some people are honest about my face not being a good representation of their brand. Others just say I won't fit in. Whichever approach is taken, I know the issue is that I look frightening to them. I'm glad I've not been hired to meet some disability quota or out of pity. Still, it leaves me feeling quite stuck.
Of course, there is the added problem of the length of time I've been unemployed now. Literally since the accident, 4.5 years ago. The longer I am not working, the less employable I become. The pandemic really didn't help with my entire industry shutting down for the past 2 years, as well.

I think being self-employed is the only way to proceed now. I'd like to think I'll return to a corporate job at some point, but it's clearly not happening at this time. Holding out for it is draining me and I need to focus on something else. My mental health can't keep taking these hits.
This is a challenge I'll have to rise to. Feeling quite deflated but I know I'll pick myself up and get on with it.





Spoiler: Surgeon update. TW details of injuries



I also met with the surgeon whom I was referred to for possibly reconstructing the disfigured section of my face. It was a brief meeting and examination as he'd already seen my file/photos/medical history from my doctor.

He examined me and explained that the only solution would be something called Scultpra. Basically one side of my face was crushed when the car hit me. The cheek and jaw bones were set in surgery afterwards, but didn't heal correctly due to complications I had. Then the skin of my face sort of adhered to the scar tissue that formed around the injury as I was healing in the months after the accident, so that side of my face has no cheek/facial fat. You can see bones, facial muscles, tendons, indents and such. I don't know how to explain it.

The Scupltra is like a filler of some sort (?) that would be injected underneath the skin, and plump up that space so you don't see the bones underneath. My face wouldn't be symmetrical or totally normal, but it would be better.
However, after examining me, he said my skin is too thin for this option. It is also fully adhered to the scar tissue and he wouldn't be able to get in between the skin and underlying muscle to inject me. He would risk hitting muscle/bone with the needle.
He said even if he managed to successfully inject me, my medical history indicates that I'd have complications from the Sculptra and there's a very high probability that I would end up looking _even more disfigured_ if I attempted it.

He sent me to another colleague of his for a second opinion (thankfully I got seen immediately right after this consult so it was all done in one day), and the other surgeon examined me and told me never to touch my face. He said any attempt to fix this would tear my facial skin as it's so thin and would permanently ruin my face.

I've had the same feedback from other doctors I've seen over the years, so it wasn't a complete surprise, but it remains disappointing. Sculptra is new to me and was interesting to hear about, but since it's not an option, I'll looking at this whole thing as an interesting masterclass where I learned something totally new.



This is not the update I wanted to post, but such is life. Time to lick these wounds and find another way forward. If anyone read all that; thank you for your patience! I'm sorry I go off-topic so often. I had said I'd stop doing that but this is kind of my only outlet. Hopefully less of this from now on. Thank you all for being here for me. 

ETA: Funny how posting about what's happening gives me a clearer perspective. It has just hit me how much I've been handling since the pandemic started. I've either been in hospital or trying to create a "normal" life in the brief moments outside of hospital, applying for jobs whilst in quarantine. And somehow I also moved to another country. 
I'm tired! 
Taking some time off now, I think. Not going to think about working, or my health, or anything serious at all. I'm going to focus on being present. I'm easily the luckiest person on the planet and I'm losing sight of that. I just want to enjoy resting, get some sunshine, focus on all the good fortune I do have, and recharge my batteries. The obstacles will be overcome somehow, but not unless I'm starting from a place of gratitude.


----------



## Cordeliere

jblended said:


> I have a little life update, but no bag news as I haven't used any this past week. Sorry if this is all too long and there are any typos. I'm quite tired and am pouring my heart out whilst I've got some courage left in me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Work update
> 
> 
> 
> I met up with my former boss and it was lovely catching up. However, he did ask to see me without a mask (he knew my accident had changed my appearance) and his reaction was awful. He looked horrified. He said all the right things, was very polite, but he was clearly not expecting my new face.
> 
> I keep forgetting that other people don't see what I see. To me, one side of my face is wonky but it's still a normal face. I don't quite think it warrants such shocked reactions but, clearly it does because it keeps happening. Evidently, I'm desensitized.
> 
> He said he wouldn't be able to offer me my old job back because they're no longer masked up in the office and my appearance would make clients and staff uncomfortable. I should say, we are open and honest with each other and I was expecting him to be this direct. I appreciate it and was not offended.
> 
> I tried to explain that I wanted a remote position anyway as my mum is now living with me and we are both in the vulnerable category, and I'd prefer not to deal with clients but perhaps I could take on an admin role. He seemed unconvinced and remained hesitant. Eventually he admitted that he doesn't expect the rest of the team to be able to adapt and he thinks it would be an unhealthy environment for me if they couldn't see past my injuries.
> In the end, we decided to head to the office together where he'd introduce me to everyone, show me all the new stuff the company is working on, and then we'd decide our next move based on how that initial trial went.
> 
> Introductions were awkward. Most of the people I'd worked previously with have moved on, so it was all these people I had never seen. They were staring, giggling, uncertain of where to look. I made normal conversation with them, took a tour, sat with the boss and gave him some input on something he was working on that I have some experience in. Figured that the shock would pass and it would all be fine later.
> Then I went to the restrooms and as I walked in, I heard several of the women I'd been introduced to speaking about me. I didn't mean to eavesdrop but I was frozen in fear. Suffice it to say, the comments about my appearance made me feel physically ill.
> I had been friendly and, in my experience, people get over the initial shock and then can just engage with me normally. However, these people were not going to be adaptable. It was clear that I would always be mocked behind my back. The things they said were the cruelest I'd heard yet- and I've heard a lot.
> My former boss had hinted at this but I didn't quite get it until I overheard their conversation. I had a misplaced confidence in myself, thinking I could get them to see me beyond the face.
> 
> So, now what? I've tired to return to work since the accident and have repeatedly found myself in this position. Some people are honest about my face not being a good representation of their brand. Others just say I won't fit in. Whichever approach is taken, I know the issue is that I look frightening to them. I'm glad I've not been hired to meet some disability quota or out of pity. Still, it leaves me feeling quite stuck.
> Of course, there is the added problem of the length of time I've been unemployed now. Literally since the accident, 4.5 years ago. The longer I am not working, the less employable I become. The pandemic really didn't help with my entire industry shutting down for the past 2 years, as well.
> 
> I think being self-employed is the only way to proceed now. I'd like to think I'll return to a corporate job at some point, but it's clearly not happening at this time. Holding out for it is draining me and I need to focus on something else. My mental health can't keep taking these hits.
> This is a challenge I'll have to rise to. Feeling quite deflated but I know I'll pick myself up and get on with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Surgeon update. TW details of injuries
> 
> 
> 
> I also met with the surgeon whom I was referred to for possibly reconstructing the disfigured section of my face. It was a brief meeting and examination as he'd already seen my file/photos/medical history from my doctor.
> 
> He examined me and explained that the only solution would be something called Scultpra. Basically one side of my face was crushed when the car hit me. The cheek and jaw bones were set in surgery afterwards, but didn't heal correctly due to complications I had. Then the skin of my face sort of adhered to the scar tissue that formed around the injury as I was healing in the months after the accident, so that side of my face has no cheek/facial fat. You can see bones, facial muscles, tendons, indents and such. I don't know how to explain it.
> 
> The Scupltra is like a filler of some sort (?) that would be injected underneath the skin, and plump up that space so you don't see the bones underneath. My face wouldn't be symmetrical or totally normal, but it would be better.
> However, after examining me, he said my skin is too thin for this option. It is also fully adhered to the scar tissue and he wouldn't be able to get in between the skin and underlying muscle to inject me. He would risk hitting muscle/bone with the needle.
> He said even if he managed to successfully inject me, my medical history indicates that I'd have complications from the Sculptra and there's a very high probability that I would end up looking _even more disfigured_ if I attempted it.
> 
> He sent me to another colleague of his for a second opinion (thankfully I got seen immediately right after this consult so it was all done in one day), and the other surgeon examined me and told me never to touch my face. He said any attempt to fix this would tear my facial skin as it's so thin and would permanently ruin my face.
> 
> I've had the same feedback from other doctors I've seen over the years, so it wasn't a complete surprise, but it remains disappointing. Sculptra is new to me and was interesting to hear about, but since it's not an option, I'll looking at this whole thing as an interesting masterclass where I learned something totally new.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the update I wanted to post, but such is life. Time to lick these wounds and find another way forward. If anyone read all that; thank you for your patience! I'm sorry I go off-topic so often. I had said I'd stop doing that but this is kind of my only outlet. Hopefully less of this from now on. Thank you all for being here for me.
> 
> ETA: Funny how posting about what's happening gives me a clearer perspective. It has just hit me how much I've been handling since the pandemic started. I've either been in hospital or trying to create a "normal" life in the brief moments outside of hospital, applying for jobs whilst in quarantine. And somehow I also moved to another country.
> I'm tired!
> Taking some time off now, I think. Not going to think about working, or my health, or anything serious at all. I'm going to focus on being present. I'm easily the luckiest person on the planet and I'm losing sight of that. I just want to enjoy resting, get some sunshine, focus on all the good fortune I do have, and recharge my batteries. The obstacles will be overcome somehow, but not unless I'm starting from a place of gratitude.



Oh Sweetie.  Being new to this thread, I had no idea that you have gone through this.  I admire your courage and your upbeat attitude.  It makes me so sad that those people were so mean to you.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## jblended

Cordeliere said:


> Oh Sweetie.  Being new to this thread, I had no idea that you have gone through this.  I admire your courage and your upbeat attitude.  It makes me so sad that those people were so mean to you.


Consider yourself lucky! The poor souls on here have had to endure such stories so many times, I think they're probably wanting to gag me by now! 

And thanks! It's not really a good attitude. To be honest, I was so freaking depressed after this happened! I'm just lucky I have so many positives in my life that they balance out this more difficult portion.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I have a little life update, but no bag news as I haven't used any this past week. Sorry if this is all too long and there are any typos. I'm quite tired and am pouring my heart out whilst I've got some courage left in me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Work update
> 
> 
> 
> I met up with my former boss and it was lovely catching up. However, he did ask to see me without a mask (he knew my accident had changed my appearance) and his reaction was awful. He looked horrified. He said all the right things, was very polite, but he was clearly not expecting my new face.
> 
> I keep forgetting that other people don't see what I see. To me, one side of my face is wonky but it's still a normal face. I don't quite think it warrants such shocked reactions but, clearly it does because it keeps happening. Evidently, I'm desensitized.
> 
> He said he wouldn't be able to offer me my old job back because they're no longer masked up in the office and my appearance would make clients and staff uncomfortable. I should say, we are open and honest with each other and I was expecting him to be this direct. I appreciate it and was not offended.
> 
> I tried to explain that I wanted a remote position anyway as my mum is now living with me and we are both in the vulnerable category, and I'd prefer not to deal with clients but perhaps I could take on an admin role. He seemed unconvinced and remained hesitant. Eventually he admitted that he doesn't expect the rest of the team to be able to adapt and he thinks it would be an unhealthy environment for me if they couldn't see past my injuries.
> In the end, we decided to head to the office together where he'd introduce me to everyone, show me all the new stuff the company is working on, and then we'd decide our next move based on how that initial trial went.
> 
> Introductions were awkward. Most of the people I'd worked previously with have moved on, so it was all these people I had never seen. They were staring, giggling, uncertain of where to look. I made normal conversation with them, took a tour, sat with the boss and gave him some input on something he was working on that I have some experience in. Figured that the shock would pass and it would all be fine later.
> Then I went to the restrooms and as I walked in, I heard several of the women I'd been introduced to speaking about me. I didn't mean to eavesdrop but I was frozen in fear. Suffice it to say, the comments about my appearance made me feel physically ill.
> I had been friendly and, in my experience, people get over the initial shock and then can just engage with me normally. However, these people were not going to be adaptable. It was clear that I would always be mocked behind my back. The things they said were the cruelest I'd heard yet- and I've heard a lot.
> My former boss had hinted at this but I didn't quite get it until I overheard their conversation. I had a misplaced confidence in myself, thinking I could get them to see me beyond the face.
> 
> So, now what? I've tired to return to work since the accident and have repeatedly found myself in this position. Some people are honest about my face not being a good representation of their brand. Others just say I won't fit in. Whichever approach is taken, I know the issue is that I look frightening to them. I'm glad I've not been hired to meet some disability quota or out of pity. Still, it leaves me feeling quite stuck.
> Of course, there is the added problem of the length of time I've been unemployed now. Literally since the accident, 4.5 years ago. The longer I am not working, the less employable I become. The pandemic really didn't help with my entire industry shutting down for the past 2 years, as well.
> 
> I think being self-employed is the only way to proceed now. I'd like to think I'll return to a corporate job at some point, but it's clearly not happening at this time. Holding out for it is draining me and I need to focus on something else. My mental health can't keep taking these hits.
> This is a challenge I'll have to rise to. Feeling quite deflated but I know I'll pick myself up and get on with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Surgeon update. TW details of injuries
> 
> 
> 
> I also met with the surgeon whom I was referred to for possibly reconstructing the disfigured section of my face. It was a brief meeting and examination as he'd already seen my file/photos/medical history from my doctor.
> 
> He examined me and explained that the only solution would be something called Scultpra. Basically one side of my face was crushed when the car hit me. The cheek and jaw bones were set in surgery afterwards, but didn't heal correctly due to complications I had. Then the skin of my face sort of adhered to the scar tissue that formed around the injury as I was healing in the months after the accident, so that side of my face has no cheek/facial fat. You can see bones, facial muscles, tendons, indents and such. I don't know how to explain it.
> 
> The Scupltra is like a filler of some sort (?) that would be injected underneath the skin, and plump up that space so you don't see the bones underneath. My face wouldn't be symmetrical or totally normal, but it would be better.
> However, after examining me, he said my skin is too thin for this option. It is also fully adhered to the scar tissue and he wouldn't be able to get in between the skin and underlying muscle to inject me. He would risk hitting muscle/bone with the needle.
> He said even if he managed to successfully inject me, my medical history indicates that I'd have complications from the Sculptra and there's a very high probability that I would end up looking _even more disfigured_ if I attempted it.
> 
> He sent me to another colleague of his for a second opinion (thankfully I got seen immediately right after this consult so it was all done in one day), and the other surgeon examined me and told me never to touch my face. He said any attempt to fix this would tear my facial skin as it's so thin and would permanently ruin my face.
> 
> I've had the same feedback from other doctors I've seen over the years, so it wasn't a complete surprise, but it remains disappointing. Sculptra is new to me and was interesting to hear about, but since it's not an option, I'll looking at this whole thing as an interesting masterclass where I learned something totally new.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the update I wanted to post, but such is life. Time to lick these wounds and find another way forward. If anyone read all that; thank you for your patience! I'm sorry I go off-topic so often. I had said I'd stop doing that but this is kind of my only outlet. Hopefully less of this from now on. Thank you all for being here for me.
> 
> ETA: Funny how posting about what's happening gives me a clearer perspective. It has just hit me how much I've been handling since the pandemic started. I've either been in hospital or trying to create a "normal" life in the brief moments outside of hospital, applying for jobs whilst in quarantine. And somehow I also moved to another country.
> I'm tired!
> Taking some time off now, I think. Not going to think about working, or my health, or anything serious at all. I'm going to focus on being present. I'm easily the luckiest person on the planet and I'm losing sight of that. I just want to enjoy resting, get some sunshine, focus on all the good fortune I do have, and recharge my batteries. The obstacles will be overcome somehow, but not unless I'm starting from a place of gratitude.


I'm so sorry you had to deal with all of this.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry you had to deal with all of this.


Thank you! 

But to everyone, no more of this! I'm fine. It's all fine.  It's an update to my earlier post, nothing more. I don't want to derail the thread again! I will forever be grateful for your continual support and I assure you it's not taken for granted.
Life will go on. Someday soon, I'll be able to share that I got to the other side of this tunnel and something wonderful is happening. I can't wait for the day!  


To get us back on track: I've decided that when I next venture out, I'll be taking Mr. Grumpy! It seems the perfect bag for my current mood!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Incedible rehab! As always .
> 
> 
> Love it! I would just attach my own strap- which I think you said in another post- sorry I've lost track as I was catching up.
> Need to ask about that ring on your index finger! Is that a cow's head? Looks really gothic and cool, so I'd love to see another pic of it if you have one.



Thank you. 

The bull is silver and enamel man's ring from Gucci. I love it too. I have the head on a necklace too.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> I have a little life update, but no bag news as I haven't used any this past week. Sorry if this is all too long and there are any typos. I'm quite tired and am pouring my heart out whilst I've got some courage left in me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Work update
> 
> 
> 
> I met up with my former boss and it was lovely catching up. However, he did ask to see me without a mask (he knew my accident had changed my appearance) and his reaction was awful. He looked horrified. He said all the right things, was very polite, but he was clearly not expecting my new face.
> 
> I keep forgetting that other people don't see what I see. To me, one side of my face is wonky but it's still a normal face. I don't quite think it warrants such shocked reactions but, clearly it does because it keeps happening. Evidently, I'm desensitized.
> 
> He said he wouldn't be able to offer me my old job back because they're no longer masked up in the office and my appearance would make clients and staff uncomfortable. I should say, we are open and honest with each other and I was expecting him to be this direct. I appreciate it and was not offended.
> 
> I tried to explain that I wanted a remote position anyway as my mum is now living with me and we are both in the vulnerable category, and I'd prefer not to deal with clients but perhaps I could take on an admin role. He seemed unconvinced and remained hesitant. Eventually he admitted that he doesn't expect the rest of the team to be able to adapt and he thinks it would be an unhealthy environment for me if they couldn't see past my injuries.
> In the end, we decided to head to the office together where he'd introduce me to everyone, show me all the new stuff the company is working on, and then we'd decide our next move based on how that initial trial went.
> 
> Introductions were awkward. Most of the people I'd worked previously with have moved on, so it was all these people I had never seen. They were staring, giggling, uncertain of where to look. I made normal conversation with them, took a tour, sat with the boss and gave him some input on something he was working on that I have some experience in. Figured that the shock would pass and it would all be fine later.
> Then I went to the restrooms and as I walked in, I heard several of the women I'd been introduced to speaking about me. I didn't mean to eavesdrop but I was frozen in fear. Suffice it to say, the comments about my appearance made me feel physically ill.
> I had been friendly and, in my experience, people get over the initial shock and then can just engage with me normally. However, these people were not going to be adaptable. It was clear that I would always be mocked behind my back. The things they said were the cruelest I'd heard yet- and I've heard a lot.
> My former boss had hinted at this but I didn't quite get it until I overheard their conversation. I had a misplaced confidence in myself, thinking I could get them to see me beyond the face.
> 
> So, now what? I've tired to return to work since the accident and have repeatedly found myself in this position. Some people are honest about my face not being a good representation of their brand. Others just say I won't fit in. Whichever approach is taken, I know the issue is that I look frightening to them. I'm glad I've not been hired to meet some disability quota or out of pity. Still, it leaves me feeling quite stuck.
> Of course, there is the added problem of the length of time I've been unemployed now. Literally since the accident, 4.5 years ago. The longer I am not working, the less employable I become. The pandemic really didn't help with my entire industry shutting down for the past 2 years, as well.
> 
> I think being self-employed is the only way to proceed now. I'd like to think I'll return to a corporate job at some point, but it's clearly not happening at this time. Holding out for it is draining me and I need to focus on something else. My mental health can't keep taking these hits.
> This is a challenge I'll have to rise to. Feeling quite deflated but I know I'll pick myself up and get on with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Surgeon update. TW details of injuries
> 
> 
> 
> I also met with the surgeon whom I was referred to for possibly reconstructing the disfigured section of my face. It was a brief meeting and examination as he'd already seen my file/photos/medical history from my doctor.
> 
> He examined me and explained that the only solution would be something called Scultpra. Basically one side of my face was crushed when the car hit me. The cheek and jaw bones were set in surgery afterwards, but didn't heal correctly due to complications I had. Then the skin of my face sort of adhered to the scar tissue that formed around the injury as I was healing in the months after the accident, so that side of my face has no cheek/facial fat. You can see bones, facial muscles, tendons, indents and such. I don't know how to explain it.
> 
> The Scupltra is like a filler of some sort (?) that would be injected underneath the skin, and plump up that space so you don't see the bones underneath. My face wouldn't be symmetrical or totally normal, but it would be better.
> However, after examining me, he said my skin is too thin for this option. It is also fully adhered to the scar tissue and he wouldn't be able to get in between the skin and underlying muscle to inject me. He would risk hitting muscle/bone with the needle.
> He said even if he managed to successfully inject me, my medical history indicates that I'd have complications from the Sculptra and there's a very high probability that I would end up looking _even more disfigured_ if I attempted it.
> 
> He sent me to another colleague of his for a second opinion (thankfully I got seen immediately right after this consult so it was all done in one day), and the other surgeon examined me and told me never to touch my face. He said any attempt to fix this would tear my facial skin as it's so thin and would permanently ruin my face.
> 
> I've had the same feedback from other doctors I've seen over the years, so it wasn't a complete surprise, but it remains disappointing. Sculptra is new to me and was interesting to hear about, but since it's not an option, I'll looking at this whole thing as an interesting masterclass where I learned something totally new.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the update I wanted to post, but such is life. Time to lick these wounds and find another way forward. If anyone read all that; thank you for your patience! I'm sorry I go off-topic so often. I had said I'd stop doing that but this is kind of my only outlet. Hopefully less of this from now on. Thank you all for being here for me.
> 
> ETA: Funny how posting about what's happening gives me a clearer perspective. It has just hit me how much I've been handling since the pandemic started. I've either been in hospital or trying to create a "normal" life in the brief moments outside of hospital, applying for jobs whilst in quarantine. And somehow I also moved to another country.
> I'm tired!
> Taking some time off now, I think. Not going to think about working, or my health, or anything serious at all. I'm going to focus on being present. I'm easily the luckiest person on the planet and I'm losing sight of that. I just want to enjoy resting, get some sunshine, focus on all the good fortune I do have, and recharge my batteries. The obstacles will be overcome somehow, but not unless I'm starting from a place of gratitude.



I don't know how you do it, all power and strength to you


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> Crepe Suzettes on Israel’s roof.
> 
> From Eilat, which is the far southeastern corner of the country, we drove to Haifa, which is the far northwestern corner on the country. It is only 267 miles or 430 kilometers. Google maps told us it would be a 5 hour drive. Waze told us 4.5 hours. Both lied. It was an 8 hour drive. I learned a new lesson. Check time estimates during the same time of day that you will be driving. 10 pm Google estimates are worthless.
> 
> View attachment 5387809
> 
> 
> Northern Israel is as lush and green as Southern Israel is bare. Because it is spring, there are fields with yellow flowers on the weeds and a surprising number of hollyhocks along the road. Haifa is a major port city on the Mediterranean with big booms and container ships milling around. The city is built on a hillside sloping up from the port and it is quite beautiful. The buildings are modern apartment buildings (1950s?), but the streets are winding and narrow. The Bahia temple in Haifa was the founding one, so it is the worldwide center of the religion. The temple owns an enormous plot of land which stretches across 10 levels on the hillside.
> View attachment 5387810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387811
> 
> 
> At the foot of the Temple is the area known as the German Colony which was settled by the Templers (Protestant sect) of Germany in 1868. They believed that settling in the Holy Land would hasten the return of Christ. They were very advanced in urban planning and farming. A third of them were Nazis, so they were all rounded up and sent to internment camps in 1941. Currently this area is the happening place in the city, with a lot of Arab owned bars, cafes, and restaurants that are centers of cultural discussions. With the Mediterranean climate, the restaurants all have outdoor seating covered with leafy trellises and lights.
> View attachment 5387812
> 
> 
> My favorite thing about Haifa was all parking is free. On the narrow side streets, there are marked spaces on one side of the street. Those are all filled up?  No problem. Just pull ¾ of the way up on the sidewalk on the other side. Not illegal. I loved the free-spirted attitude toward parking. My least favorite thing about Haifa is also the parking. It is all parallel parking. I suck at the that. It was nerve wracking in a rental car that I was not that familiar with. Back, forward, back, approaching infinity.  I was not willing to try sidewalk parking for fearing of leaving the rental car bumper in Haifa.
> 
> In this picture, the cars on the left are in spaces and the cars on the right are on the sidewalk.
> View attachment 5387814
> 
> 
> 
> We took a day trip to the Golan Heights which is the far northeastern corner of the country, bordering Syria and Lebanon. That was another Google Maps lie on time involved. The Golan Heights reach an elevation of 4,000 feet. We went to Mt. Bental which was the scene of a major battle in the Yom Kipper War of 1973. Because of the elevation, the Syrians thought it would be a good spot for dropping missiles on Israel. Syria brought in 1,500 tanks and 1,000 pieces of artillery. (Honestly, I can’t imagine how the Syrians got 1,500 tanks up 4,000 feet. The squirrels powering our rental Corolla were really working.)  The Israelis countered with a much smaller force of 160 tanks. The Israelis destroyed 900 of the Syrian tanks and won. They won just in time, as they were down to their last 7 tanks!
> 
> Israel took control of the Golan Heights, so no one else could use that high ground to bomb them. There seems to be a recurring theme. Neighboring countries attack Israel and the result is they lose some of their land. I was told that Israel is the only country without official borders because it is surrounded by disputed territories that it controls for security reasons but does not really own.
> 
> Who expected the views of Syria and Lebanon to be so green?
> View attachment 5387815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387816
> 
> 
> I knew there were old army tanks and bunkers at Mt. Bental, but there turned out to be much more. The path to the top is lined with whimsical metal statutes. The characters look like the creatures in the bar scene from Star Wars. I initially thought they were made from debris from the war, but then I saw that they were for sale and concluded they are probably made from old car parts.
> View attachment 5387817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387818
> 
> 
> At the top is a famous coffee shop named Coffee Anon, which is a dual pun on the name of the former Secretary General of the UN (Kofi Annan) and the Hebrew words for coffee in the clouds. It had a surprisingly sophisticated menu. We had yummy crepe suzettes, which was our best meal to date in Israel. See those little brown squares. They had ICE CREAM inside!
> View attachment 5387822
> 
> View attachment 5387823
> 
> 
> 
> On the trip back to Haifa, we went to the Sea of Galilee with the intent of going to the town of Caperium. Jesus performed several healing miracles there. Caperium was super tiny, and the road in looked scary, so we blew that off, opting to go to the very run down Caperium National Park next door.
> View attachment 5387824
> 
> 
> Here is a fun fact. The Sea of Galilee is not salt water: it is fresh water and therefore, technically is a lake. I keep imagining that there were realtors in 200 bc who decided that it would attract more residents if they called it a sea, but that really can’t be the reason for the misnomer. I also imagine those realtors said to plant palm trees.
> 
> Our vacation comes to an end later this week.  I have two more topics to cover. Driving in Israel and the café lifestyle of Tel Aviv. The café lifestyle is a fat topic as it will cover food, people, and fashion.


I love your updates! I can almost taste the crepes! The phots are brilliant. Can’t wait for the final instalments.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I think red is a neutral too. And speaking of red, seeing the red vernis key holder @cowgirlsboots has, here is my rouge Reade PM…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388156


Wow, this is so beautiful. I’m back to thinking I should have red!


jblended said:


> I have a little life update, but no bag news as I haven't used any this past week. Sorry if this is all too long and there are any typos. I'm quite tired and am pouring my heart out whilst I've got some courage left in me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Work update
> 
> 
> 
> I met up with my former boss and it was lovely catching up. However, he did ask to see me without a mask (he knew my accident had changed my appearance) and his reaction was awful. He looked horrified. He said all the right things, was very polite, but he was clearly not expecting my new face.
> 
> I keep forgetting that other people don't see what I see. To me, one side of my face is wonky but it's still a normal face. I don't quite think it warrants such shocked reactions but, clearly it does because it keeps happening. Evidently, I'm desensitized.
> 
> He said he wouldn't be able to offer me my old job back because they're no longer masked up in the office and my appearance would make clients and staff uncomfortable. I should say, we are open and honest with each other and I was expecting him to be this direct. I appreciate it and was not offended.
> 
> I tried to explain that I wanted a remote position anyway as my mum is now living with me and we are both in the vulnerable category, and I'd prefer not to deal with clients but perhaps I could take on an admin role. He seemed unconvinced and remained hesitant. Eventually he admitted that he doesn't expect the rest of the team to be able to adapt and he thinks it would be an unhealthy environment for me if they couldn't see past my injuries.
> In the end, we decided to head to the office together where he'd introduce me to everyone, show me all the new stuff the company is working on, and then we'd decide our next move based on how that initial trial went.
> 
> Introductions were awkward. Most of the people I'd worked previously with have moved on, so it was all these people I had never seen. They were staring, giggling, uncertain of where to look. I made normal conversation with them, took a tour, sat with the boss and gave him some input on something he was working on that I have some experience in. Figured that the shock would pass and it would all be fine later.
> Then I went to the restrooms and as I walked in, I heard several of the women I'd been introduced to speaking about me. I didn't mean to eavesdrop but I was frozen in fear. Suffice it to say, the comments about my appearance made me feel physically ill.
> I had been friendly and, in my experience, people get over the initial shock and then can just engage with me normally. However, these people were not going to be adaptable. It was clear that I would always be mocked behind my back. The things they said were the cruelest I'd heard yet- and I've heard a lot.
> My former boss had hinted at this but I didn't quite get it until I overheard their conversation. I had a misplaced confidence in myself, thinking I could get them to see me beyond the face.
> 
> So, now what? I've tired to return to work since the accident and have repeatedly found myself in this position. Some people are honest about my face not being a good representation of their brand. Others just say I won't fit in. Whichever approach is taken, I know the issue is that I look frightening to them. I'm glad I've not been hired to meet some disability quota or out of pity. Still, it leaves me feeling quite stuck.
> Of course, there is the added problem of the length of time I've been unemployed now. Literally since the accident, 4.5 years ago. The longer I am not working, the less employable I become. The pandemic really didn't help with my entire industry shutting down for the past 2 years, as well.
> 
> I think being self-employed is the only way to proceed now. I'd like to think I'll return to a corporate job at some point, but it's clearly not happening at this time. Holding out for it is draining me and I need to focus on something else. My mental health can't keep taking these hits.
> This is a challenge I'll have to rise to. Feeling quite deflated but I know I'll pick myself up and get on with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Surgeon update. TW details of injuries
> 
> 
> 
> I also met with the surgeon whom I was referred to for possibly reconstructing the disfigured section of my face. It was a brief meeting and examination as he'd already seen my file/photos/medical history from my doctor.
> 
> He examined me and explained that the only solution would be something called Scultpra. Basically one side of my face was crushed when the car hit me. The cheek and jaw bones were set in surgery afterwards, but didn't heal correctly due to complications I had. Then the skin of my face sort of adhered to the scar tissue that formed around the injury as I was healing in the months after the accident, so that side of my face has no cheek/facial fat. You can see bones, facial muscles, tendons, indents and such. I don't know how to explain it.
> 
> The Scupltra is like a filler of some sort (?) that would be injected underneath the skin, and plump up that space so you don't see the bones underneath. My face wouldn't be symmetrical or totally normal, but it would be better.
> However, after examining me, he said my skin is too thin for this option. It is also fully adhered to the scar tissue and he wouldn't be able to get in between the skin and underlying muscle to inject me. He would risk hitting muscle/bone with the needle.
> He said even if he managed to successfully inject me, my medical history indicates that I'd have complications from the Sculptra and there's a very high probability that I would end up looking _even more disfigured_ if I attempted it.
> 
> He sent me to another colleague of his for a second opinion (thankfully I got seen immediately right after this consult so it was all done in one day), and the other surgeon examined me and told me never to touch my face. He said any attempt to fix this would tear my facial skin as it's so thin and would permanently ruin my face.
> 
> I've had the same feedback from other doctors I've seen over the years, so it wasn't a complete surprise, but it remains disappointing. Sculptra is new to me and was interesting to hear about, but since it's not an option, I'll looking at this whole thing as an interesting masterclass where I learned something totally new.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the update I wanted to post, but such is life. Time to lick these wounds and find another way forward. If anyone read all that; thank you for your patience! I'm sorry I go off-topic so often. I had said I'd stop doing that but this is kind of my only outlet. Hopefully less of this from now on. Thank you all for being here for me.
> 
> ETA: Funny how posting about what's happening gives me a clearer perspective. It has just hit me how much I've been handling since the pandemic started. I've either been in hospital or trying to create a "normal" life in the brief moments outside of hospital, applying for jobs whilst in quarantine. And somehow I also moved to another country.
> I'm tired!
> Taking some time off now, I think. Not going to think about working, or my health, or anything serious at all. I'm going to focus on being present. I'm easily the luckiest person on the planet and I'm losing sight of that. I just want to enjoy resting, get some sunshine, focus on all the good fortune I do have, and recharge my batteries. The obstacles will be overcome somehow, but not unless I'm starting from a place of gratitude.





jblended said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But to everyone, no more of this! I'm fine. It's all fine.  It's an update to my earlier post, nothing more. I don't want to derail the thread again! I will forever be grateful for your continual support and I assure you it's not taken for granted.
> Life will go on. Someday soon, I'll be able to share that I got to the other side of this tunnel and something wonderful is happening. I can't wait for the day!
> 
> 
> To get us back on track: I've decided that when I next venture out, I'll be taking Mr. Grumpy! It seems the perfect bag for my current mood!
> View attachment 5388332


I’m so sorry this happened.



Spoiler: Response to your update



You are not derailing the thread and we care about you. I’m shocked and saddened for you that you were treated like this. I’m not naive that these things can happen but I can tell you it wouldn’t happen where I work. You should be employed based on your merits and nothing else. We’d educate both the children and the staff to understand what you have been through to be completely inclusive. There is an excellent charity “Changing Faces”  in the U.K. who I’ve brought in before to help with a child in a similar situation to you. https://www.changingfaces.org.uk
I’m not sure where you are but employment law and the Equalities Act 2010 would cover you against being treated this way in the U.K.

You are a positive and guiding light to us in being grateful for what we have in the face of adversity. I admire your courage and your good spirits.

_You never know how strong you are, until being strong is the only choice you have. _
Bob Marley



And that bag is totally brilliant! There are definitely times when I need my own Mr Grumpy!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I have a little life update, but no bag news as I haven't used any this past week. Sorry if this is all too long and there are any typos. I'm quite tired and am pouring my heart out whilst I've got some courage left in me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Work update
> 
> 
> 
> I met up with my former boss and it was lovely catching up. However, he did ask to see me without a mask (he knew my accident had changed my appearance) and his reaction was awful. He looked horrified. He said all the right things, was very polite, but he was clearly not expecting my new face.
> 
> I keep forgetting that other people don't see what I see. To me, one side of my face is wonky but it's still a normal face. I don't quite think it warrants such shocked reactions but, clearly it does because it keeps happening. Evidently, I'm desensitized.
> 
> He said he wouldn't be able to offer me my old job back because they're no longer masked up in the office and my appearance would make clients and staff uncomfortable. I should say, we are open and honest with each other and I was expecting him to be this direct. I appreciate it and was not offended.
> 
> I tried to explain that I wanted a remote position anyway as my mum is now living with me and we are both in the vulnerable category, and I'd prefer not to deal with clients but perhaps I could take on an admin role. He seemed unconvinced and remained hesitant. Eventually he admitted that he doesn't expect the rest of the team to be able to adapt and he thinks it would be an unhealthy environment for me if they couldn't see past my injuries.
> In the end, we decided to head to the office together where he'd introduce me to everyone, show me all the new stuff the company is working on, and then we'd decide our next move based on how that initial trial went.
> 
> Introductions were awkward. Most of the people I'd worked previously with have moved on, so it was all these people I had never seen. They were staring, giggling, uncertain of where to look. I made normal conversation with them, took a tour, sat with the boss and gave him some input on something he was working on that I have some experience in. Figured that the shock would pass and it would all be fine later.
> Then I went to the restrooms and as I walked in, I heard several of the women I'd been introduced to speaking about me. I didn't mean to eavesdrop but I was frozen in fear. Suffice it to say, the comments about my appearance made me feel physically ill.
> I had been friendly and, in my experience, people get over the initial shock and then can just engage with me normally. However, these people were not going to be adaptable. It was clear that I would always be mocked behind my back. The things they said were the cruelest I'd heard yet- and I've heard a lot.
> My former boss had hinted at this but I didn't quite get it until I overheard their conversation. I had a misplaced confidence in myself, thinking I could get them to see me beyond the face.
> 
> So, now what? I've tired to return to work since the accident and have repeatedly found myself in this position. Some people are honest about my face not being a good representation of their brand. Others just say I won't fit in. Whichever approach is taken, I know the issue is that I look frightening to them. I'm glad I've not been hired to meet some disability quota or out of pity. Still, it leaves me feeling quite stuck.
> Of course, there is the added problem of the length of time I've been unemployed now. Literally since the accident, 4.5 years ago. The longer I am not working, the less employable I become. The pandemic really didn't help with my entire industry shutting down for the past 2 years, as well.
> 
> I think being self-employed is the only way to proceed now. I'd like to think I'll return to a corporate job at some point, but it's clearly not happening at this time. Holding out for it is draining me and I need to focus on something else. My mental health can't keep taking these hits.
> This is a challenge I'll have to rise to. Feeling quite deflated but I know I'll pick myself up and get on with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Surgeon update. TW details of injuries
> 
> 
> 
> I also met with the surgeon whom I was referred to for possibly reconstructing the disfigured section of my face. It was a brief meeting and examination as he'd already seen my file/photos/medical history from my doctor.
> 
> He examined me and explained that the only solution would be something called Scultpra. Basically one side of my face was crushed when the car hit me. The cheek and jaw bones were set in surgery afterwards, but didn't heal correctly due to complications I had. Then the skin of my face sort of adhered to the scar tissue that formed around the injury as I was healing in the months after the accident, so that side of my face has no cheek/facial fat. You can see bones, facial muscles, tendons, indents and such. I don't know how to explain it.
> 
> The Scupltra is like a filler of some sort (?) that would be injected underneath the skin, and plump up that space so you don't see the bones underneath. My face wouldn't be symmetrical or totally normal, but it would be better.
> However, after examining me, he said my skin is too thin for this option. It is also fully adhered to the scar tissue and he wouldn't be able to get in between the skin and underlying muscle to inject me. He would risk hitting muscle/bone with the needle.
> He said even if he managed to successfully inject me, my medical history indicates that I'd have complications from the Sculptra and there's a very high probability that I would end up looking _even more disfigured_ if I attempted it.
> 
> He sent me to another colleague of his for a second opinion (thankfully I got seen immediately right after this consult so it was all done in one day), and the other surgeon examined me and told me never to touch my face. He said any attempt to fix this would tear my facial skin as it's so thin and would permanently ruin my face.
> 
> I've had the same feedback from other doctors I've seen over the years, so it wasn't a complete surprise, but it remains disappointing. Sculptra is new to me and was interesting to hear about, but since it's not an option, I'll looking at this whole thing as an interesting masterclass where I learned something totally new.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the update I wanted to post, but such is life. Time to lick these wounds and find another way forward. If anyone read all that; thank you for your patience! I'm sorry I go off-topic so often. I had said I'd stop doing that but this is kind of my only outlet. Hopefully less of this from now on. Thank you all for being here for me.
> 
> ETA: Funny how posting about what's happening gives me a clearer perspective. It has just hit me how much I've been handling since the pandemic started. I've either been in hospital or trying to create a "normal" life in the brief moments outside of hospital, applying for jobs whilst in quarantine. And somehow I also moved to another country.
> I'm tired!
> Taking some time off now, I think. Not going to think about working, or my health, or anything serious at all. I'm going to focus on being present. I'm easily the luckiest person on the planet and I'm losing sight of that. I just want to enjoy resting, get some sunshine, focus on all the good fortune I do have, and recharge my batteries. The obstacles will be overcome somehow, but not unless I'm starting from a place of gratitude.


I am sorry on both counts. I was really hoping they would both work out. You are very talented starting your own small business might be the way to go.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But to everyone, no more of this! I'm fine. It's all fine.  It's an update to my earlier post, nothing more. I don't want to derail the thread again! I will forever be grateful for your continual support and I assure you it's not taken for granted.
> Life will go on. Someday soon, I'll be able to share that I got to the other side of this tunnel and something wonderful is happening. I can't wait for the day!
> 
> 
> To get us back on track: I've decided that when I next venture out, I'll be taking Mr. Grumpy! It seems the perfect bag for my current mood!
> View attachment 5388332


I love Mr. Grumpy!!!!!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

Driving in Israel

I found the idiosyncrasies of Israeli driving to be very interesting and wanted to share the things that entertained me. After I wrote this, I thought “way too many words and bad pictures.” You, the reader, can pare this down by scanning the topic headings in bold and only read the ones that interest you. You can save it for when you are really bored and have absolutely nothing else to do. Or you can use it as a sleeping aid.

In advance, I want to apologize for the quality of the pictures. As I am the driver, it was difficult to take pictures when I wanted because the image either flew by, or I was up to my arse in traffic, or I was trying to not get hit by someone passing. Also, the pictures don’t really illustrate how crowded the roads are because many of the road pictures were taken on a Friday, which is the Sabbath, so most people are home that day.

In the planning phase of our vacation, I read that Israeli drivers were very aggressive. I lived in Los Angeles for 7 years, and I figured they could not be worse than Angelinos. Renting a car was the only way to get to the places we wanted to visit, so we did. The first few days were white knuckle, but it got easier.

We picked up our rental car and it turned out to be a great car. It was a hybrid Toyota Corolla. It had signs on both sides and the rear indicating that it was a Budget Rental car. I figure that is the universal sign in Hebrew *“clueless idiot behind the wheel.”* I liked that. I figured I would need all the help I could get. I loved having WAZE on the dash as a nav system. It was a bit of a problem that she only spoke Hebrew. It also took us a few days to understand the icons, but the arrows were the bomb. Having a good car made the following challenges less difficult.







*What is the speed limit and how fast I should drive?* Israel is very stingy when it comes to posting speed limit signs.  The other cars provide no clue. Somehow, I got it in my head that the speed limit was 80 kilometers per hour, and everyone on the road was passing me on the two lane road. I guessed that everyone else was going 90…100….110. I got out of their way the best I could. I didn’t want a speeding ticket. I finally read in a traveler’s blog that everyone was, in fact, going 10 to 30 kilometers over the speed limit. After that I sped up.

It helped when I learned to convert from kilometers to miles per hour. If you are a miles-per-hour driver, you think you are flying when you are creeping. I thought 80 kph felt like a reasonable speed, only to learn that I was going 50 mph. After that, my happy place was a 90 kph speed limit, with me driving 110 kph. To Americans, that sounds crazy fast, but it is only 68 mph.

After you get the hang of driving at the same over-the-limit speed everyone else does, you start wanting to pass the slower moving trucks. Passing pumps up your adrenalin and makes driving in the desert infinitely less boring. Passing fights sleepiness.

*The highways in the West Bank are for Israelis only*. No Palestinians allowed. Seriously, the road is controlled by Israel and the land on either side of the road is controlled by the Palestinian Authority. I have no idea how Palestinians cross the road.

This is one of the rare 4 lane roads outside of Jerusalem photographed on the first day of Passover so we had it all to ourselves.



Closer to Jerusalem is the wall separating the West Bank and the City.  That is the infamous wall on the right.  This picture was taken from a taxi that we had take us on a tour of Ramalah.  The Israelis own the road and the Palestinians own the land on each side.





*Israel should be called the country of round-abouts.* The first town we went through on the way to the Bedouin camp was at the intersection of a small road and a smaller road. When you see something like that on a map in the US, it means there is going to be one stop light, a gas station, a grocery store, and 600 people. This Israeli town was bigger than 600 people. To get from one side of town to the other, we had to go through 12 traffic circles. Those 12 traffic circles did not have a single sign identifying the street names or highway number. Shouldn’t there be signs to guide you on how to stay on the same highway you are on? You have to know where you are going before you can go there. Without WAZE, we would have been toast.

Initially we thought it was just a quirk of that town. As we ventured forth on the next day, we realized “hey there are really a lot of round abouts here”. I am not exaggerating when I claim that in 4 days, we went through 400 round abouts. You would think after going through 400 roundabouts, I would have a picture of at least one, but I don't because my eyes were glued to WAZE trying to figure which road to take out of the circle.  Our Hebrew speaking WAZE, taught us the only Hebrew word we learned on our vacation. It sounds like SHEK-LA-SHEY. That is Hebrew for “traffic circle”. Sometimes WAZE was SHEK-LA-SHEY-ing us so frequently, it sounded like a chant. Israeli roads don’t have a lot of traffic lights and stops signs are practically an endangered species. I saw only 5 stop signs in 4 days of driving.





*Israelis don’t go through traffic lights on pink.* Israelis do have traffic lights in the crowded parts of major cities. In the US, when a light turns yellow, people speed up so that the two people behind them can go through on red. In Israel, yellow lights are short and people actually stop immediately. But…Israelis have another yellow light that we don’t. When the light is going to turn green, there is a yellow light that means “get ready.” Israelis start through the intersection on that yellow!!! What??? It is like jumping out of a chute with a firing pistol. This is cheating on the FRONT end of green, whereas we cheat on the BACK end of green.

*The Israeli highway rest stop is a design cluster fork.* In the US, rest stop means a mini park on the interstate to go to the bathroom and to walk your dog. In Israel, it is a combination gas station, mini mart, café, bathrooms, and sidewalk vendors which is found on major roads. You take the exit off the highway to the rest stop, which is the only thing on that exit. The exits look like ours, but what is at the end of the ramp is very different. Every car is forced to drive through the gasoline area first. There are about 5 angled gas bays and there is angled parking and a sidewalk vendor on either side of the gas bay area. Cars are all askew as they are waiting for a pump or a parking space. To the uninitiated like us, it looks like pure chaos. You weave your way through pumps and waiting cars and reach another line of cars trying to get one of the parking spaces in front of the café & bathrooms. You buy something and do your business and then navigate at least two traffic circles to get out of the rest stop and back on the highway again. It is just flat out weird to have to go through a traffic circle to get out of a gas station complex.

As you look at all these cars, keep in mind they were all on the road with us a few minutes before. This is the kind of traffic I have been trying to tell you about.








*Being unable to order food is a great diet.* In our first rest stop experience, we had to have help making the gas pump work (we never figured out how to make the pumps work anywhere). We were lucky in getting a parking space, and we tried to buy food. The food is far superior to American gas station food, but we were too overwhelmed with the process to order.

There is a long counter with pizza and sandwiches and food that is unidentifiable to us. There are people who collect money and prepare the food. On the outside of the counter, there are frigs with drinks and ice cream. I wanted to get a drink and ice cream so that I would not have to use the electronic ordering system, given how poorly we fared making the gas pump work. I took my items to the cashier who would not take my money because…….wait for it……. I had not ordered them the through the electronic system. I had an involuntary moment of eye rolling. I have to admit, the idea of shoplifting flashed through my mind.

They sent someone out to help us order the things in our hands on the electronic menu, so we could pay for them. Everyone in Israel speaks English, except for the woman they sent to help us. She set the ordering machine on an English setting and entered our order even though she could not speak English. It was ludicrous that now we could read the words and she couldn’t, but she was doing the entry. We made it through, and then collapsed into despair, when we said we wanted to pay with credit card and she pressed cash (which we could read and she couldn’t).




*The Israeli super power is passing. *IMHO, the Israeli road system is under-developed. With the exception of Tel Aviv, in every place we were there were way too many cars for the number of lanes. The only reason Tel Aviv is not over-populated with cars is because it is over-populated with razor scooters and motorcycles.  Tel Aviv is a walking city so not so many cars but the razor scooters, and motorcycles, and bicycles are everywhere. This, btw, is one of the main shopping and strolling streets.  Rothchild Blvd is supposed to be like 5th Ave. NY.



Back to the passing topic.  One person told us the road infrastructure is under-developed is because such a high portion of the Israeli national budget goes to defense. Most of the roads are two lanes. There are some limited stretches of 4 and 6 lane roads on the outskirts of Jerusalem, Tel Aviv, and Haifa and they have speed limits of 120 kph. Except they are prone of traffic jams that slow things to 7 kph. How can a country that is this advanced and clever have a system of mostly two lane roads?

Like all two lane roads worldwide, there are stripes marking passing and no passing zones. In the US, the passing zones are stretches of road in which you can see on-coming cars. In Israel, they have passing zones with blind curves or blind hills. This was especially true in the Golan Heights which had a lot of hills and curves. I just kept repeating to DH every time we came to a blind passing zone “can you believe this?” I finally concluded the only explanation is Israelis have X-ray vision.

*It seems like all Israelis go one direction at one time.* Traffic seemed heavy to me going up to Mt. Bental in the Golan Heights. The Golan Heights is a lightly populated area with a lot of small roads, so it should not be busy. When we came down the mountain, traffic was pretty light going our direction, but we counted 70 on-coming cars without a break going up the mountain. Would that not be maddening to be stuck in? We had the same experience going north to Haifa—huge traffic jams going to Haifa and smooth sailing going back to Tel Aviv. This is not like our morning and evening rush hours where traffic all goes one way. This happens all day. I don’t get it.

Since Israelis spend so much time in one way traffic jams, they become fiendish passers. I believe that I was a road hazard, because my habit as a defensive driver is to leave a lot of space in front of me. That big fat space was an irresistible lure to the impatient, frustrated Israeli driver who spends a lot of time on inadequate roads with too many other drivers. It didn’t matter that I was in the fast lane and was driving the exact same speed as everyone else, people would spot that gap in front of me and pass me on the right to get it. They swerve into right lane and then cut back left to get to their destination 20 feet ahead of me.

*Passing Israeli style is a team sport.* 1. The passing car gets only the front half of their car ahead of the being-passed car. 2. Then the passing car cuts back in. The back half of the passing car is EVEN with the front half of the being-passed car and obviously the two cars can’t occupy the same space in the same lane. 3. If you are the one being passed, It is your job to not hit the back half of the passer’s car, so you either hit the brakes or swerve toward the berm.  The first couple of times it happens, you go "holy cow" and clinch the steering wheel, but after a while, you come to expect it.  I could see in the rear view mirror what was coming, so I would warn DH "close call coming" (especially with the passing on the right) so he would not be totally freaked out.

*In spite of all the things about Israeli driving that seem crazy and scary to me, I did not see a single car wreck in five days on the road.* Not one. At home I see at least one accident every single day in the 5 mile drive from our house to our business. I don't understand the absence of accidents in Israel. The only explanation is that this is the Holy Land and they are God’s chosen people.


----------



## papertiger

Stretching the embellished theme slightly. Let's just say fancy bags

Gucci studded Babushka; Gucci hand-painted BTH; vintage patchwork snakeskin; Gucci leather hearts Boston; tigers eye in the Gucci minaudière; Swarovski crystals in the Small 1973; mirror in the Gucci clutch


----------



## jblended

Thank you all so much. No matter what I say, it is never enough to express my deep sense of gratitude for each of you and the unwavering support you've given me.  

@Katinahat I have not heard of that charity but it's absolutely amazing! Thank you for linking it. I am mostly at peace with what has happened, but I need to learn how to cope with other people's reactions better. There's an entire section on exactly that subject on the website! I'm so grateful!


----------



## Cordeliere

jblended said:


> Thank you all so much. No matter what I say, it is never enough to express my deep sense of gratitude for each of you and the unwavering support you've given me.
> 
> @Katinahat I have not heard of that charity but it's absolutely amazing! Thank you for linking it. I am mostly at peace with what has happened, but I need to learn how to cope with other people's reactions better. There's an entire section on exactly that subject on the website! I'm so grateful!


Yes @Katinahat   That was a great link and I totally agree with your post.


----------



## whateve

I don't know if this is embellished or multicolor. It's Brighton city chic New York pouch. I bought it new in 2013. It is really small, which limits how often I use it.



Coach quilted signature hobo with fur trim. I've had this since 2012; it was made in 2004. I got it for a bargain price and only use it a few times a year. DH hates it.




Coach studded mini Preston. I bought it new in 2014. I think it is adorable. 


Michael Kors Uptown Astor. I bought it new in 2012. I love this bag.




Coach turnlock curb chain whiplash Dakotah. I bought it new in 2015. I love this bag.



Is woven leather considered embellished? If so, I have two. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo and a vintage Bottega Veneta. Both were bought secondhand in 2018.







I have a few others with studs, quilting, and other embellishments but eventually I'd be showing my whole collection.


----------



## Katinahat

@jblended , I’m so glad that link was useful and also very glad you are mostly at peace. You are amazing.

@Cordeliere , more incredible travel blogs! Both the food ordering and the driving/passing sounds terrifying! Well done for surviving to tell the tale so expertly.

@papertiger, I’m swooning over all your Gucci embellishments!

@whateve , beautiful bags and somehow I knew these were yours the minute I looked at the mini preston even before seeing your name.

You’ve made me think about three Coach bags I have, all shared before in colour weeks, two of which definitely count as embellished and one with an interesting quilt pattern.

Tearose Dinky: with tearose and rivets.



Western Nomad: with western inspired rivets





Quilted Crosby: no embellishments but the pattern is unusual.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I have a little life update, but no bag news as I haven't used any this past week. Sorry if this is all too long and there are any typos. I'm quite tired and am pouring my heart out whilst I've got some courage left in me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Work update
> 
> 
> 
> I met up with my former boss and it was lovely catching up. However, he did ask to see me without a mask (he knew my accident had changed my appearance) and his reaction was awful. He looked horrified. He said all the right things, was very polite, but he was clearly not expecting my new face.
> 
> I keep forgetting that other people don't see what I see. To me, one side of my face is wonky but it's still a normal face. I don't quite think it warrants such shocked reactions but, clearly it does because it keeps happening. Evidently, I'm desensitized.
> 
> He said he wouldn't be able to offer me my old job back because they're no longer masked up in the office and my appearance would make clients and staff uncomfortable. I should say, we are open and honest with each other and I was expecting him to be this direct. I appreciate it and was not offended.
> 
> I tried to explain that I wanted a remote position anyway as my mum is now living with me and we are both in the vulnerable category, and I'd prefer not to deal with clients but perhaps I could take on an admin role. He seemed unconvinced and remained hesitant. Eventually he admitted that he doesn't expect the rest of the team to be able to adapt and he thinks it would be an unhealthy environment for me if they couldn't see past my injuries.
> In the end, we decided to head to the office together where he'd introduce me to everyone, show me all the new stuff the company is working on, and then we'd decide our next move based on how that initial trial went.
> 
> Introductions were awkward. Most of the people I'd worked previously with have moved on, so it was all these people I had never seen. They were staring, giggling, uncertain of where to look. I made normal conversation with them, took a tour, sat with the boss and gave him some input on something he was working on that I have some experience in. Figured that the shock would pass and it would all be fine later.
> Then I went to the restrooms and as I walked in, I heard several of the women I'd been introduced to speaking about me. I didn't mean to eavesdrop but I was frozen in fear. Suffice it to say, the comments about my appearance made me feel physically ill.
> I had been friendly and, in my experience, people get over the initial shock and then can just engage with me normally. However, these people were not going to be adaptable. It was clear that I would always be mocked behind my back. The things they said were the cruelest I'd heard yet- and I've heard a lot.
> My former boss had hinted at this but I didn't quite get it until I overheard their conversation. I had a misplaced confidence in myself, thinking I could get them to see me beyond the face.
> 
> So, now what? I've tired to return to work since the accident and have repeatedly found myself in this position. Some people are honest about my face not being a good representation of their brand. Others just say I won't fit in. Whichever approach is taken, I know the issue is that I look frightening to them. I'm glad I've not been hired to meet some disability quota or out of pity. Still, it leaves me feeling quite stuck.
> Of course, there is the added problem of the length of time I've been unemployed now. Literally since the accident, 4.5 years ago. The longer I am not working, the less employable I become. The pandemic really didn't help with my entire industry shutting down for the past 2 years, as well.
> 
> I think being self-employed is the only way to proceed now. I'd like to think I'll return to a corporate job at some point, but it's clearly not happening at this time. Holding out for it is draining me and I need to focus on something else. My mental health can't keep taking these hits.
> This is a challenge I'll have to rise to. Feeling quite deflated but I know I'll pick myself up and get on with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Surgeon update. TW details of injuries
> 
> 
> 
> I also met with the surgeon whom I was referred to for possibly reconstructing the disfigured section of my face. It was a brief meeting and examination as he'd already seen my file/photos/medical history from my doctor.
> 
> He examined me and explained that the only solution would be something called Scultpra. Basically one side of my face was crushed when the car hit me. The cheek and jaw bones were set in surgery afterwards, but didn't heal correctly due to complications I had. Then the skin of my face sort of adhered to the scar tissue that formed around the injury as I was healing in the months after the accident, so that side of my face has no cheek/facial fat. You can see bones, facial muscles, tendons, indents and such. I don't know how to explain it.
> 
> The Scupltra is like a filler of some sort (?) that would be injected underneath the skin, and plump up that space so you don't see the bones underneath. My face wouldn't be symmetrical or totally normal, but it would be better.
> However, after examining me, he said my skin is too thin for this option. It is also fully adhered to the scar tissue and he wouldn't be able to get in between the skin and underlying muscle to inject me. He would risk hitting muscle/bone with the needle.
> He said even if he managed to successfully inject me, my medical history indicates that I'd have complications from the Sculptra and there's a very high probability that I would end up looking _even more disfigured_ if I attempted it.
> 
> He sent me to another colleague of his for a second opinion (thankfully I got seen immediately right after this consult so it was all done in one day), and the other surgeon examined me and told me never to touch my face. He said any attempt to fix this would tear my facial skin as it's so thin and would permanently ruin my face.
> 
> I've had the same feedback from other doctors I've seen over the years, so it wasn't a complete surprise, but it remains disappointing. Sculptra is new to me and was interesting to hear about, but since it's not an option, I'll looking at this whole thing as an interesting masterclass where I learned something totally new.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the update I wanted to post, but such is life. Time to lick these wounds and find another way forward. If anyone read all that; thank you for your patience! I'm sorry I go off-topic so often. I had said I'd stop doing that but this is kind of my only outlet. Hopefully less of this from now on. Thank you all for being here for me.
> 
> ETA: Funny how posting about what's happening gives me a clearer perspective. It has just hit me how much I've been handling since the pandemic started. I've either been in hospital or trying to create a "normal" life in the brief moments outside of hospital, applying for jobs whilst in quarantine. And somehow I also moved to another country.
> I'm tired!
> Taking some time off now, I think. Not going to think about working, or my health, or anything serious at all. I'm going to focus on being present. I'm easily the luckiest person on the planet and I'm losing sight of that. I just want to enjoy resting, get some sunshine, focus on all the good fortune I do have, and recharge my batteries. The obstacles will be overcome somehow, but not unless I'm starting from a place of gratitude.


I´m so sorry yo had to go through this awful experience at your old work place. The folks there should be ashamed for their behaviour. I´m speechless. 
I´m sorry the hoped for face treatment isn´t for you either. On the other hand. You are fine with your face. There is no need to take endless risks to "improve" it. 
Sending a huge hug!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

jblended said:


> I have a little life update, but no bag news as I haven't used any this past week. Sorry if this is all too long and there are any typos. I'm quite tired and am pouring my heart out whilst I've got some courage left in me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Work update
> 
> 
> 
> I met up with my former boss and it was lovely catching up. However, he did ask to see me without a mask (he knew my accident had changed my appearance) and his reaction was awful. He looked horrified. He said all the right things, was very polite, but he was clearly not expecting my new face.
> 
> I keep forgetting that other people don't see what I see. To me, one side of my face is wonky but it's still a normal face. I don't quite think it warrants such shocked reactions but, clearly it does because it keeps happening. Evidently, I'm desensitized.
> 
> He said he wouldn't be able to offer me my old job back because they're no longer masked up in the office and my appearance would make clients and staff uncomfortable. I should say, we are open and honest with each other and I was expecting him to be this direct. I appreciate it and was not offended.
> 
> I tried to explain that I wanted a remote position anyway as my mum is now living with me and we are both in the vulnerable category, and I'd prefer not to deal with clients but perhaps I could take on an admin role. He seemed unconvinced and remained hesitant. Eventually he admitted that he doesn't expect the rest of the team to be able to adapt and he thinks it would be an unhealthy environment for me if they couldn't see past my injuries.
> In the end, we decided to head to the office together where he'd introduce me to everyone, show me all the new stuff the company is working on, and then we'd decide our next move based on how that initial trial went.
> 
> Introductions were awkward. Most of the people I'd worked previously with have moved on, so it was all these people I had never seen. They were staring, giggling, uncertain of where to look. I made normal conversation with them, took a tour, sat with the boss and gave him some input on something he was working on that I have some experience in. Figured that the shock would pass and it would all be fine later.
> Then I went to the restrooms and as I walked in, I heard several of the women I'd been introduced to speaking about me. I didn't mean to eavesdrop but I was frozen in fear. Suffice it to say, the comments about my appearance made me feel physically ill.
> I had been friendly and, in my experience, people get over the initial shock and then can just engage with me normally. However, these people were not going to be adaptable. It was clear that I would always be mocked behind my back. The things they said were the cruelest I'd heard yet- and I've heard a lot.
> My former boss had hinted at this but I didn't quite get it until I overheard their conversation. I had a misplaced confidence in myself, thinking I could get them to see me beyond the face.
> 
> So, now what? I've tired to return to work since the accident and have repeatedly found myself in this position. Some people are honest about my face not being a good representation of their brand. Others just say I won't fit in. Whichever approach is taken, I know the issue is that I look frightening to them. I'm glad I've not been hired to meet some disability quota or out of pity. Still, it leaves me feeling quite stuck.
> Of course, there is the added problem of the length of time I've been unemployed now. Literally since the accident, 4.5 years ago. The longer I am not working, the less employable I become. The pandemic really didn't help with my entire industry shutting down for the past 2 years, as well.
> 
> I think being self-employed is the only way to proceed now. I'd like to think I'll return to a corporate job at some point, but it's clearly not happening at this time. Holding out for it is draining me and I need to focus on something else. My mental health can't keep taking these hits.
> This is a challenge I'll have to rise to. Feeling quite deflated but I know I'll pick myself up and get on with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Surgeon update. TW details of injuries
> 
> 
> 
> I also met with the surgeon whom I was referred to for possibly reconstructing the disfigured section of my face. It was a brief meeting and examination as he'd already seen my file/photos/medical history from my doctor.
> 
> He examined me and explained that the only solution would be something called Scultpra. Basically one side of my face was crushed when the car hit me. The cheek and jaw bones were set in surgery afterwards, but didn't heal correctly due to complications I had. Then the skin of my face sort of adhered to the scar tissue that formed around the injury as I was healing in the months after the accident, so that side of my face has no cheek/facial fat. You can see bones, facial muscles, tendons, indents and such. I don't know how to explain it.
> 
> The Scupltra is like a filler of some sort (?) that would be injected underneath the skin, and plump up that space so you don't see the bones underneath. My face wouldn't be symmetrical or totally normal, but it would be better.
> However, after examining me, he said my skin is too thin for this option. It is also fully adhered to the scar tissue and he wouldn't be able to get in between the skin and underlying muscle to inject me. He would risk hitting muscle/bone with the needle.
> He said even if he managed to successfully inject me, my medical history indicates that I'd have complications from the Sculptra and there's a very high probability that I would end up looking _even more disfigured_ if I attempted it.
> 
> He sent me to another colleague of his for a second opinion (thankfully I got seen immediately right after this consult so it was all done in one day), and the other surgeon examined me and told me never to touch my face. He said any attempt to fix this would tear my facial skin as it's so thin and would permanently ruin my face.
> 
> I've had the same feedback from other doctors I've seen over the years, so it wasn't a complete surprise, but it remains disappointing. Sculptra is new to me and was interesting to hear about, but since it's not an option, I'll looking at this whole thing as an interesting masterclass where I learned something totally new.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the update I wanted to post, but such is life. Time to lick these wounds and find another way forward. If anyone read all that; thank you for your patience! I'm sorry I go off-topic so often. I had said I'd stop doing that but this is kind of my only outlet. Hopefully less of this from now on. Thank you all for being here for me.
> 
> ETA: Funny how posting about what's happening gives me a clearer perspective. It has just hit me how much I've been handling since the pandemic started. I've either been in hospital or trying to create a "normal" life in the brief moments outside of hospital, applying for jobs whilst in quarantine. And somehow I also moved to another country.
> I'm tired!
> Taking some time off now, I think. Not going to think about working, or my health, or anything serious at all. I'm going to focus on being present. I'm easily the luckiest person on the planet and I'm losing sight of that. I just want to enjoy resting, get some sunshine, focus on all the good fortune I do have, and recharge my batteries. The obstacles will be overcome somehow, but not unless I'm starting from a place of gratitude.



I very much appreciate all of your updates (handbags and otherwise), but I’m so, so sorry you had to experience this with your old employer. Shame on them! I appreciate that @Katinahat could share a useful reference; I’m not good for anything more than irritation on your behalf, so I’m thankful others can be more helpful. Stay strong, keep doing you and know that we are here for you when you need us.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> To get us back on track: I've decided that when I next venture out, I'll be taking Mr. Grumpy! It seems the perfect bag for my current mood!
> View attachment 5388332



Mr. Grumpy! Fun to see him again! I think we all have days when we need a Mr. Grumpy, and you've had far, far more than your share of those days. Heartbroken for everything you've had to deal with. I'd love a bit of time alone with those cruel women to teach them some of the 'games' I learned in Marine Corps Boot Camp...


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> I'd love a bit of time alone with those cruel women to teach them some of the 'games' I learned in Marine Corps Boot Camp...


Remind me not to get on your wrong side!


----------



## jblended

Love everyone's embellished bags. I guess Mr. Grumpy is one of mine!

@whateve Does your MK with the edge paint fall into this category or next week's 'multicoloured' theme? I'm waiting for it!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Love everyone's embellished bags. I guess Mr. Grumpy is one of mine!
> 
> @whateve Does your MK with the edge paint fall into this category or next week's 'multicoloured' theme? I'm waiting for it!


Thanks! I decided to include it in the multicolor category. I forgot it also has studs so it could have been in this category too.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I don't know if this is embellished or multicolor. It's Brighton city chic New York pouch. I bought it new in 2013. It is really small, which limits how often I use it.
> View attachment 5388614
> 
> 
> Coach quilted signature hobo with fur trim. I've had this since 2012; it was made in 2004. I got it for a bargain price and only use it a few times a year. DH hates it.
> 
> View attachment 5388617
> 
> 
> Coach studded mini Preston. I bought it new in 2014. I think it is adorable.
> View attachment 5388619
> 
> Michael Kors Uptown Astor. I bought it new in 2012. I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5388620
> 
> 
> Coach turnlock curb chain whiplash Dakotah. I bought it new in 2015. I love this bag.
> View attachment 5388638
> 
> 
> Is woven leather considered embellished? If so, I have two. Coach Bleecker woven pocket hobo and a vintage Bottega Veneta. Both were bought secondhand in 2018.
> 
> View attachment 5388650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388652
> 
> 
> I have a few others with studs, quilting, and other embellishments but eventually I'd be showing my whole collection.


Love the Brighton.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But to everyone, no more of this! I'm fine. It's all fine.  It's an update to my earlier post, nothing more. I don't want to derail the thread again! I will forever be grateful for your continual support and I assure you it's not taken for granted.
> Life will go on. Someday soon, I'll be able to share that I got to the other side of this tunnel and something wonderful is happening. I can't wait for the day!
> 
> 
> To get us back on track: I've decided that when I next venture out, I'll be taking Mr. Grumpy! It seems the perfect bag for my current mood!
> View attachment 5388332


You’re always welcome to share what you need to share/let out of your system.  We’re here for you!   All the best to you.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> I have a little life update, but no bag news as I haven't used any this past week. Sorry if this is all too long and there are any typos. I'm quite tired and am pouring my heart out whilst I've got some courage left in me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Work update
> 
> 
> 
> I met up with my former boss and it was lovely catching up. However, he did ask to see me without a mask (he knew my accident had changed my appearance) and his reaction was awful. He looked horrified. He said all the right things, was very polite, but he was clearly not expecting my new face.
> 
> I keep forgetting that other people don't see what I see. To me, one side of my face is wonky but it's still a normal face. I don't quite think it warrants such shocked reactions but, clearly it does because it keeps happening. Evidently, I'm desensitized.
> 
> He said he wouldn't be able to offer me my old job back because they're no longer masked up in the office and my appearance would make clients and staff uncomfortable. I should say, we are open and honest with each other and I was expecting him to be this direct. I appreciate it and was not offended.
> 
> I tried to explain that I wanted a remote position anyway as my mum is now living with me and we are both in the vulnerable category, and I'd prefer not to deal with clients but perhaps I could take on an admin role. He seemed unconvinced and remained hesitant. Eventually he admitted that he doesn't expect the rest of the team to be able to adapt and he thinks it would be an unhealthy environment for me if they couldn't see past my injuries.
> In the end, we decided to head to the office together where he'd introduce me to everyone, show me all the new stuff the company is working on, and then we'd decide our next move based on how that initial trial went.
> 
> Introductions were awkward. Most of the people I'd worked previously with have moved on, so it was all these people I had never seen. They were staring, giggling, uncertain of where to look. I made normal conversation with them, took a tour, sat with the boss and gave him some input on something he was working on that I have some experience in. Figured that the shock would pass and it would all be fine later.
> Then I went to the restrooms and as I walked in, I heard several of the women I'd been introduced to speaking about me. I didn't mean to eavesdrop but I was frozen in fear. Suffice it to say, the comments about my appearance made me feel physically ill.
> I had been friendly and, in my experience, people get over the initial shock and then can just engage with me normally. However, these people were not going to be adaptable. It was clear that I would always be mocked behind my back. The things they said were the cruelest I'd heard yet- and I've heard a lot.
> My former boss had hinted at this but I didn't quite get it until I overheard their conversation. I had a misplaced confidence in myself, thinking I could get them to see me beyond the face.
> 
> So, now what? I've tired to return to work since the accident and have repeatedly found myself in this position. Some people are honest about my face not being a good representation of their brand. Others just say I won't fit in. Whichever approach is taken, I know the issue is that I look frightening to them. I'm glad I've not been hired to meet some disability quota or out of pity. Still, it leaves me feeling quite stuck.
> Of course, there is the added problem of the length of time I've been unemployed now. Literally since the accident, 4.5 years ago. The longer I am not working, the less employable I become. The pandemic really didn't help with my entire industry shutting down for the past 2 years, as well.
> 
> I think being self-employed is the only way to proceed now. I'd like to think I'll return to a corporate job at some point, but it's clearly not happening at this time. Holding out for it is draining me and I need to focus on something else. My mental health can't keep taking these hits.
> This is a challenge I'll have to rise to. Feeling quite deflated but I know I'll pick myself up and get on with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Surgeon update. TW details of injuries
> 
> 
> 
> I also met with the surgeon whom I was referred to for possibly reconstructing the disfigured section of my face. It was a brief meeting and examination as he'd already seen my file/photos/medical history from my doctor.
> 
> He examined me and explained that the only solution would be something called Scultpra. Basically one side of my face was crushed when the car hit me. The cheek and jaw bones were set in surgery afterwards, but didn't heal correctly due to complications I had. Then the skin of my face sort of adhered to the scar tissue that formed around the injury as I was healing in the months after the accident, so that side of my face has no cheek/facial fat. You can see bones, facial muscles, tendons, indents and such. I don't know how to explain it.
> 
> The Scupltra is like a filler of some sort (?) that would be injected underneath the skin, and plump up that space so you don't see the bones underneath. My face wouldn't be symmetrical or totally normal, but it would be better.
> However, after examining me, he said my skin is too thin for this option. It is also fully adhered to the scar tissue and he wouldn't be able to get in between the skin and underlying muscle to inject me. He would risk hitting muscle/bone with the needle.
> He said even if he managed to successfully inject me, my medical history indicates that I'd have complications from the Sculptra and there's a very high probability that I would end up looking _even more disfigured_ if I attempted it.
> 
> He sent me to another colleague of his for a second opinion (thankfully I got seen immediately right after this consult so it was all done in one day), and the other surgeon examined me and told me never to touch my face. He said any attempt to fix this would tear my facial skin as it's so thin and would permanently ruin my face.
> 
> I've had the same feedback from other doctors I've seen over the years, so it wasn't a complete surprise, but it remains disappointing. Sculptra is new to me and was interesting to hear about, but since it's not an option, I'll looking at this whole thing as an interesting masterclass where I learned something totally new.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the update I wanted to post, but such is life. Time to lick these wounds and find another way forward. If anyone read all that; thank you for your patience! I'm sorry I go off-topic so often. I had said I'd stop doing that but this is kind of my only outlet. Hopefully less of this from now on. Thank you all for being here for me.
> 
> ETA: Funny how posting about what's happening gives me a clearer perspective. It has just hit me how much I've been handling since the pandemic started. I've either been in hospital or trying to create a "normal" life in the brief moments outside of hospital, applying for jobs whilst in quarantine. And somehow I also moved to another country.
> I'm tired!
> Taking some time off now, I think. Not going to think about working, or my health, or anything serious at all. I'm going to focus on being present. I'm easily the luckiest person on the planet and I'm losing sight of that. I just want to enjoy resting, get some sunshine, focus on all the good fortune I do have, and recharge my batteries. The obstacles will be overcome somehow, but not unless I'm starting from a place of gratitude.


Sending hugs and encouragement. You are incredibly resilient. I am disappointed by the way you were treated in a so called “professional“ environment, and that you didn’t get the medical news you were hoping for. We are here for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

What I bought shopping

DH and take turns picking the destination. Israel was his choice. He read that Tel Aviv has an amazing street life centered on the coffee shops and bars. He wanted to come and sit in all the coffee shops and talk to people.

Since we arrived in Tel Aviv, we have hit a lot of outdoor cafes. On Sunday, we were having a beer on the sidewalk at this bar. From across the street, it is impossible not to notice the rainbow of flags. It looks a little odd to an American that the color we start with on the left in our rainbow, red, starts on the right, but Hebrew reads right to left. The rainbow meaning is still the same. It is a gay bar. We were there in the afternoon, so it was mostly empty. Later on, I researched where the gay district was located. It turned out that bar is the epicenter of gay life in Tel Aviv.




Across the street was an optician’s store. The store belongs to a Russian immigrant family and has been there 98 years. The windows were colorful and appealing. The glasses in the window were avant garde. The checked frames called to me, but that is just not my look. Many of the colors and shapes of the frames screamed “possibility” to me.







I have had the same frames for at least 10 years. Small, titanium and rimless. Light as a feather, but they disappear into my face. That used to be a good thing, but as I have aged, I think I need something that adds interest to my face. Sort of the same thing as older ladies who start wearing brighter lipstick so they don’t look so washed out. I need glasses with personality. Since the glasses frames available in my town are rather plain and boring, I thought it wouldn’t hurt to go in and check out the inventory. It never hurts to look—right? I left DH across the street with his and my beer to finish off. Even though the gay men walking by were giving DH lots of approval, and even tossed him pointed looks that said “dump her and come with me big boy,” I figured he could hold his own.

I tried on frames in my favorite colors—purple and blue. I tried various shapes. Larger, brighter frames had the impact I wanted. Fairly quickly, I settled on one and I had the store hold it until I could call my optimist to make sure she could fill the prescription in foreign frames. It was a go. I came back for them on Monday. When I gave the frames one last try on, I noticed a feature that thrilled me. I am always losing the eye pads out of my glasses. In these glasses the eye pads are built in and are made of flexible titanium. How cool is that?


See the metal pad-less nose pieces?



Here is a pic of me in my old frames and a pic of me in the new frames. In the pics, I kind of think the old ones look better, but IRL the new ones do make my face more interesting. The new ones have temporary tinted plastic in them so you can see what they look like with lens, and I think the glare and tint ruins the look in the picture.






The glasses purchase was yesterday. Today I left DH reading in the hotel room while I went to an artisan street fair. There was a woman doing portraits in acrylic paint, in a mere 20 minutes, and for a mere 200 shekels, which is about $62. She had pictures of her work: pics of people with their portraits . I noticed her pictures captured the essence of the people, but made them look better than they actually look.

This is how my thinking went. I have really enjoyed the street life in Tel Aviv. The people watching makes me smile. I normally have resting b*tch face, which I am trying to correct. Since the street scene puts a smile on my face, it seemed like a very opportune time to get a portrait done, that in all likelihood, would be flattering. I told her I wanted to be next.

The artist was from Belarus. Her facial expressions were a hoot. When she looks at the subject, she opens her mouth in a big ahh, almost lion like. When she turns to the painting, she purses her mouth in concentration. She was like a symphonic conductor with bold expressive movements as she paints. It is as if her mouth and the painting spatula are spiritually connected.






Because the street scene passing by was so interesting, it was not hard to keep a smile on my face for 20 minutes. She made me tuck my chin in, as opposed to having it jut forward. This is the same thing my Pilates teacher tries to get me to do. People stop and look over her shoulder. Watching their expressions was fun. It made me wonder what the picture would look like, but I got the sense people generally approved, and, in some cases, loved it.

Here is my portrait. The artist took a few liberties. My hair is not really purple. My glasses are oval, not round like she painted them. I guess she was psychic on the new glasses look I want. The shirt I was wearing was black and white. She gave me a slight “cat that swallowed the canary” look. I was surprised by it all, but like it.



It had to dry for 30 minutes, so I trotted back to the hotel to as DH if he wanted one. He was game. Here is his portraint. DH is 78. He has white hair and a white beard. His picture looks insanely young to me, but she really captured all the little quirks of his face.   He is happy with it.



I am hoping my picture will be a reminder to smile and hold my head up and my chin in.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> What I bought shopping
> 
> DH and take turns picking the destination. Israel was his choice. He read that Tel Aviv has an amazing street life centered on the coffee shops and bars. He wanted to come and sit in all the coffee shops and talk to people.
> 
> Since we arrived in Tel Aviv, we have hit a lot of outdoor cafes. On Sunday, we were having a beer on the sidewalk at this bar. From across the street, it is impossible not to notice the rainbow of flags. It looks a little odd to an American that the color we start with on the left in our rainbow, red, starts on the right, but Hebrew reads right to left. The rainbow meaning is still the same. It is a gay bar. We were there in the afternoon, so it was mostly empty. Later on, I researched where the gay district was located. It turned out that bar is the epicenter of gay life in Tel Aviv.
> View attachment 5389547
> 
> 
> 
> Across the street was an optician’s store. The store belongs to a Russian immigrant family and has been there 98 years. The windows were colorful and appealing. The glasses in the window were avant garde. The checked frames called to me, but that is just not my look. Many of the colors and shapes of the frames screamed “possibility” to me.
> View attachment 5389548
> 
> View attachment 5389549
> 
> View attachment 5389550
> 
> 
> I have had the same frames for at least 10 years. Small, titanium and rimless. Light as a feather, but they disappear into my face. That used to be a good thing, but as I have aged, I think I need something that adds interest to my face. Sort of the same thing as older ladies who start wearing brighter lipstick so they don’t look so washed out. I need glasses with personality. Since the glasses frames available in my town are rather plain and boring, I thought it wouldn’t hurt to go in and check out the inventory. It never hurts to look—right? I left DH across the street with his and my beer to finish off. Even though the gay men walking by were giving DH lots of approval, and even tossed him pointed looks that said “dump her and come with me big boy,” I figured he could hold his own.
> 
> I tried on frames in my favorite colors—purple and blue. I tried various shapes. Larger, brighter frames had the impact I wanted. Fairly quickly, I settled on one and I had the store hold it until I could call my optimist to make sure she could fill the prescription in foreign frames. It was a go. I came back for them on Monday. When I gave the frames one last try on, I noticed a feature that thrilled me. I am always losing the eye pads out of my glasses. In these glasses the eye pads are built in and are made of flexible titanium. How cool is that?
> View attachment 5389551
> 
> See the metal pad-less nose pieces?
> View attachment 5389552
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me in my old frames and a pic of me in the new frames. In the pics, I kind of think the old ones look better, but IRL the new ones do make my face more interesting. The new ones have temporary tinted plastic in them so you can see what they look like with lens, and I think the glare and tint ruins the look in the picture.
> View attachment 5389553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389554
> 
> 
> The glasses purchase was yesterday. Today I left DH reading in the hotel room while I went to an artisan street fair. There was a woman doing portraits in acrylic paint, in a mere 20 minutes, and for a mere 200 shekels, which is about $62. She had pictures of her work: pics of people with their portraits . I noticed her pictures captured the essence of the people, but made them look better than they actually look.
> 
> This is how my thinking went. I have really enjoyed the street life in Tel Aviv. The people watching makes me smile. I normally have resting b*tch face, which I am trying to correct. Since the street scene puts a smile on my face, it seemed like a very opportune time to get a portrait done, that in all likelihood, would be flattering. I told her I wanted to be next.
> 
> The artist was from Belarus. Her facial expressions were a hoot. When she looks at the subject, she opens her mouth in a big ahh, almost lion like. When she turns to the painting, she purses her mouth in concentration. She was like a symphonic conductor with bold expressive movements as she paints. It is as if her mouth and the painting spatula are spiritually connected.
> View attachment 5389558
> 
> View attachment 5389559
> 
> 
> 
> Because the street scene passing by was so interesting, it was not hard to keep a smile on my face for 20 minutes. She made me tuck my chin in, as opposed to having it jut forward. This is the same thing my Pilates teacher tries to get me to do. People stop and look over her shoulder. Watching their expressions was fun. It made me wonder what the picture would look like, but I got the sense people generally approved, and, in some cases, loved it.
> 
> Here is my portrait. The artist took a few liberties. My hair is not really purple. My glasses are oval, not round like she painted them. I guess she was psychic on the new glasses look I want. The shirt I was wearing was black and white. She gave me a slight “cat that swallowed the canary” look. I was surprised by it all, but like it.
> View attachment 5389563
> 
> 
> It had to dry for 30 minutes, so I trotted back to the hotel to as DH if he wanted one. He was game. Here is his portraint. DH is 78. He has white hair and a white beard. His picture looks insanely young to me, but she really captured all the little quirks of his face.   He is happy with it.
> View attachment 5389570
> 
> 
> I am hoping my picture will be a reminder to smile and hold my head up and my chin in.


They are fantastic! And I love the new glasses!


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> What I bought shopping
> 
> DH and take turns picking the destination. Israel was his choice. He read that Tel Aviv has an amazing street life centered on the coffee shops and bars. He wanted to come and sit in all the coffee shops and talk to people.
> 
> Since we arrived in Tel Aviv, we have hit a lot of outdoor cafes. On Sunday, we were having a beer on the sidewalk at this bar. From across the street, it is impossible not to notice the rainbow of flags. It looks a little odd to an American that the color we start with on the left in our rainbow, red, starts on the right, but Hebrew reads right to left. The rainbow meaning is still the same. It is a gay bar. We were there in the afternoon, so it was mostly empty. Later on, I researched where the gay district was located. It turned out that bar is the epicenter of gay life in Tel Aviv.
> View attachment 5389547
> 
> 
> 
> Across the street was an optician’s store. The store belongs to a Russian immigrant family and has been there 98 years. The windows were colorful and appealing. The glasses in the window were avant garde. The checked frames called to me, but that is just not my look. Many of the colors and shapes of the frames screamed “possibility” to me.
> View attachment 5389548
> 
> View attachment 5389549
> 
> View attachment 5389550
> 
> 
> I have had the same frames for at least 10 years. Small, titanium and rimless. Light as a feather, but they disappear into my face. That used to be a good thing, but as I have aged, I think I need something that adds interest to my face. Sort of the same thing as older ladies who start wearing brighter lipstick so they don’t look so washed out. I need glasses with personality. Since the glasses frames available in my town are rather plain and boring, I thought it wouldn’t hurt to go in and check out the inventory. It never hurts to look—right? I left DH across the street with his and my beer to finish off. Even though the gay men walking by were giving DH lots of approval, and even tossed him pointed looks that said “dump her and come with me big boy,” I figured he could hold his own.
> 
> I tried on frames in my favorite colors—purple and blue. I tried various shapes. Larger, brighter frames had the impact I wanted. Fairly quickly, I settled on one and I had the store hold it until I could call my optimist to make sure she could fill the prescription in foreign frames. It was a go. I came back for them on Monday. When I gave the frames one last try on, I noticed a feature that thrilled me. I am always losing the eye pads out of my glasses. In these glasses the eye pads are built in and are made of flexible titanium. How cool is that?
> View attachment 5389551
> 
> See the metal pad-less nose pieces?
> View attachment 5389552
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me in my old frames and a pic of me in the new frames. In the pics, I kind of think the old ones look better, but IRL the new ones do make my face more interesting. The new ones have temporary tinted plastic in them so you can see what they look like with lens, and I think the glare and tint ruins the look in the picture.
> View attachment 5389553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389554
> 
> 
> The glasses purchase was yesterday. Today I left DH reading in the hotel room while I went to an artisan street fair. There was a woman doing portraits in acrylic paint, in a mere 20 minutes, and for a mere 200 shekels, which is about $62. She had pictures of her work: pics of people with their portraits . I noticed her pictures captured the essence of the people, but made them look better than they actually look.
> 
> This is how my thinking went. I have really enjoyed the street life in Tel Aviv. The people watching makes me smile. I normally have resting b*tch face, which I am trying to correct. Since the street scene puts a smile on my face, it seemed like a very opportune time to get a portrait done, that in all likelihood, would be flattering. I told her I wanted to be next.
> 
> The artist was from Belarus. Her facial expressions were a hoot. When she looks at the subject, she opens her mouth in a big ahh, almost lion like. When she turns to the painting, she purses her mouth in concentration. She was like a symphonic conductor with bold expressive movements as she paints. It is as if her mouth and the painting spatula are spiritually connected.
> View attachment 5389558
> 
> View attachment 5389559
> 
> 
> 
> Because the street scene passing by was so interesting, it was not hard to keep a smile on my face for 20 minutes. She made me tuck my chin in, as opposed to having it jut forward. This is the same thing my Pilates teacher tries to get me to do. People stop and look over her shoulder. Watching their expressions was fun. It made me wonder what the picture would look like, but I got the sense people generally approved, and, in some cases, loved it.
> 
> Here is my portrait. The artist took a few liberties. My hair is not really purple. My glasses are oval, not round like she painted them. I guess she was psychic on the new glasses look I want. The shirt I was wearing was black and white. She gave me a slight “cat that swallowed the canary” look. I was surprised by it all, but like it.
> View attachment 5389563
> 
> 
> It had to dry for 30 minutes, so I trotted back to the hotel to as DH if he wanted one. He was game. Here is his portraint. DH is 78. He has white hair and a white beard. His picture looks insanely young to me, but she really captured all the little quirks of his face.   He is happy with it.
> View attachment 5389570
> 
> 
> I am hoping my picture will be a reminder to smile and hold my head up and my chin in.


Love the portraits and the new frames.


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> What I bought shopping
> 
> DH and take turns picking the destination. Israel was his choice. He read that Tel Aviv has an amazing street life centered on the coffee shops and bars. He wanted to come and sit in all the coffee shops and talk to people.
> 
> Since we arrived in Tel Aviv, we have hit a lot of outdoor cafes. On Sunday, we were having a beer on the sidewalk at this bar. From across the street, it is impossible not to notice the rainbow of flags. It looks a little odd to an American that the color we start with on the left in our rainbow, red, starts on the right, but Hebrew reads right to left. The rainbow meaning is still the same. It is a gay bar. We were there in the afternoon, so it was mostly empty. Later on, I researched where the gay district was located. It turned out that bar is the epicenter of gay life in Tel Aviv.
> View attachment 5389547
> 
> 
> 
> Across the street was an optician’s store. The store belongs to a Russian immigrant family and has been there 98 years. The windows were colorful and appealing. The glasses in the window were avant garde. The checked frames called to me, but that is just not my look. Many of the colors and shapes of the frames screamed “possibility” to me.
> View attachment 5389548
> 
> View attachment 5389549
> 
> View attachment 5389550
> 
> 
> I have had the same frames for at least 10 years. Small, titanium and rimless. Light as a feather, but they disappear into my face. That used to be a good thing, but as I have aged, I think I need something that adds interest to my face. Sort of the same thing as older ladies who start wearing brighter lipstick so they don’t look so washed out. I need glasses with personality. Since the glasses frames available in my town are rather plain and boring, I thought it wouldn’t hurt to go in and check out the inventory. It never hurts to look—right? I left DH across the street with his and my beer to finish off. Even though the gay men walking by were giving DH lots of approval, and even tossed him pointed looks that said “dump her and come with me big boy,” I figured he could hold his own.
> 
> I tried on frames in my favorite colors—purple and blue. I tried various shapes. Larger, brighter frames had the impact I wanted. Fairly quickly, I settled on one and I had the store hold it until I could call my optimist to make sure she could fill the prescription in foreign frames. It was a go. I came back for them on Monday. When I gave the frames one last try on, I noticed a feature that thrilled me. I am always losing the eye pads out of my glasses. In these glasses the eye pads are built in and are made of flexible titanium. How cool is that?
> View attachment 5389551
> 
> See the metal pad-less nose pieces?
> View attachment 5389552
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me in my old frames and a pic of me in the new frames. In the pics, I kind of think the old ones look better, but IRL the new ones do make my face more interesting. The new ones have temporary tinted plastic in them so you can see what they look like with lens, and I think the glare and tint ruins the look in the picture.
> View attachment 5389553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389554
> 
> 
> The glasses purchase was yesterday. Today I left DH reading in the hotel room while I went to an artisan street fair. There was a woman doing portraits in acrylic paint, in a mere 20 minutes, and for a mere 200 shekels, which is about $62. She had pictures of her work: pics of people with their portraits . I noticed her pictures captured the essence of the people, but made them look better than they actually look.
> 
> This is how my thinking went. I have really enjoyed the street life in Tel Aviv. The people watching makes me smile. I normally have resting b*tch face, which I am trying to correct. Since the street scene puts a smile on my face, it seemed like a very opportune time to get a portrait done, that in all likelihood, would be flattering. I told her I wanted to be next.
> 
> The artist was from Belarus. Her facial expressions were a hoot. When she looks at the subject, she opens her mouth in a big ahh, almost lion like. When she turns to the painting, she purses her mouth in concentration. She was like a symphonic conductor with bold expressive movements as she paints. It is as if her mouth and the painting spatula are spiritually connected.
> View attachment 5389558
> 
> View attachment 5389559
> 
> 
> 
> Because the street scene passing by was so interesting, it was not hard to keep a smile on my face for 20 minutes. She made me tuck my chin in, as opposed to having it jut forward. This is the same thing my Pilates teacher tries to get me to do. People stop and look over her shoulder. Watching their expressions was fun. It made me wonder what the picture would look like, but I got the sense people generally approved, and, in some cases, loved it.
> 
> Here is my portrait. The artist took a few liberties. My hair is not really purple. My glasses are oval, not round like she painted them. I guess she was psychic on the new glasses look I want. The shirt I was wearing was black and white. She gave me a slight “cat that swallowed the canary” look. I was surprised by it all, but like it.
> View attachment 5389563
> 
> 
> It had to dry for 30 minutes, so I trotted back to the hotel to as DH if he wanted one. He was game. Here is his portraint. DH is 78. He has white hair and a white beard. His picture looks insanely young to me, but she really captured all the little quirks of his face.   He is happy with it.
> View attachment 5389570
> 
> 
> I am hoping my picture will be a reminder to smile and hold my head up and my chin in.


Completely agree that these are great portraits. I love the colour usage of this style of art. Both you and DH look great. Definitely he doesn’t look 78. And you look very youthful! Love the glasses.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> I adore both bags you chose!
> The Boy screams your name. It´s so special and in my eyes will instantly feel at home in your wardrobe.
> The plexi embellished bag is a dreamy art piece! A timeless one!
> Hopefully they arrive soon and in exactly the described condition. I´m so much looking forward to your styling photos!


Thank you again! I have not yet picked up the plexiglass (I go back and forth bc I think it’s mainly for summer) but here is the boy. It is so tiny, my iPhone doesn’t fit lol. Smaller than a mini reissue. But, I love it


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> What I bought shopping
> 
> DH and take turns picking the destination. Israel was his choice. He read that Tel Aviv has an amazing street life centered on the coffee shops and bars. He wanted to come and sit in all the coffee shops and talk to people.
> 
> Since we arrived in Tel Aviv, we have hit a lot of outdoor cafes. On Sunday, we were having a beer on the sidewalk at this bar. From across the street, it is impossible not to notice the rainbow of flags. It looks a little odd to an American that the color we start with on the left in our rainbow, red, starts on the right, but Hebrew reads right to left. The rainbow meaning is still the same. It is a gay bar. We were there in the afternoon, so it was mostly empty. Later on, I researched where the gay district was located. It turned out that bar is the epicenter of gay life in Tel Aviv.
> View attachment 5389547
> 
> 
> 
> Across the street was an optician’s store. The store belongs to a Russian immigrant family and has been there 98 years. The windows were colorful and appealing. The glasses in the window were avant garde. The checked frames called to me, but that is just not my look. Many of the colors and shapes of the frames screamed “possibility” to me.
> View attachment 5389548
> 
> View attachment 5389549
> 
> View attachment 5389550
> 
> 
> I have had the same frames for at least 10 years. Small, titanium and rimless. Light as a feather, but they disappear into my face. That used to be a good thing, but as I have aged, I think I need something that adds interest to my face. Sort of the same thing as older ladies who start wearing brighter lipstick so they don’t look so washed out. I need glasses with personality. Since the glasses frames available in my town are rather plain and boring, I thought it wouldn’t hurt to go in and check out the inventory. It never hurts to look—right? I left DH across the street with his and my beer to finish off. Even though the gay men walking by were giving DH lots of approval, and even tossed him pointed looks that said “dump her and come with me big boy,” I figured he could hold his own.
> 
> I tried on frames in my favorite colors—purple and blue. I tried various shapes. Larger, brighter frames had the impact I wanted. Fairly quickly, I settled on one and I had the store hold it until I could call my optimist to make sure she could fill the prescription in foreign frames. It was a go. I came back for them on Monday. When I gave the frames one last try on, I noticed a feature that thrilled me. I am always losing the eye pads out of my glasses. In these glasses the eye pads are built in and are made of flexible titanium. How cool is that?
> View attachment 5389551
> 
> See the metal pad-less nose pieces?
> View attachment 5389552
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me in my old frames and a pic of me in the new frames. In the pics, I kind of think the old ones look better, but IRL the new ones do make my face more interesting. The new ones have temporary tinted plastic in them so you can see what they look like with lens, and I think the glare and tint ruins the look in the picture.
> View attachment 5389553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389554
> 
> 
> The glasses purchase was yesterday. Today I left DH reading in the hotel room while I went to an artisan street fair. There was a woman doing portraits in acrylic paint, in a mere 20 minutes, and for a mere 200 shekels, which is about $62. She had pictures of her work: pics of people with their portraits . I noticed her pictures captured the essence of the people, but made them look better than they actually look.
> 
> This is how my thinking went. I have really enjoyed the street life in Tel Aviv. The people watching makes me smile. I normally have resting b*tch face, which I am trying to correct. Since the street scene puts a smile on my face, it seemed like a very opportune time to get a portrait done, that in all likelihood, would be flattering. I told her I wanted to be next.
> 
> The artist was from Belarus. Her facial expressions were a hoot. When she looks at the subject, she opens her mouth in a big ahh, almost lion like. When she turns to the painting, she purses her mouth in concentration. She was like a symphonic conductor with bold expressive movements as she paints. It is as if her mouth and the painting spatula are spiritually connected.
> View attachment 5389558
> 
> View attachment 5389559
> 
> 
> 
> Because the street scene passing by was so interesting, it was not hard to keep a smile on my face for 20 minutes. She made me tuck my chin in, as opposed to having it jut forward. This is the same thing my Pilates teacher tries to get me to do. People stop and look over her shoulder. Watching their expressions was fun. It made me wonder what the picture would look like, but I got the sense people generally approved, and, in some cases, loved it.
> 
> Here is my portrait. The artist took a few liberties. My hair is not really purple. My glasses are oval, not round like she painted them. I guess she was psychic on the new glasses look I want. The shirt I was wearing was black and white. She gave me a slight “cat that swallowed the canary” look. I was surprised by it all, but like it.
> View attachment 5389563
> 
> 
> It had to dry for 30 minutes, so I trotted back to the hotel to as DH if he wanted one. He was game. Here is his portraint. DH is 78. He has white hair and a white beard. His picture looks insanely young to me, but she really captured all the little quirks of his face.   He is happy with it.
> View attachment 5389570
> 
> 
> I am hoping my picture will be a reminder to smile and hold my head up and my chin in.


I think your new glasses look splendid. These portraits are such a blast. I wish I painted quickly and with so no much fun and vibrancy.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Thank you again! I have not yet picked up the plexiglass (I go back and forth bc I think it’s mainly for summer) but here is the boy. It is so tiny, my iPhone doesn’t fit lol. Smaller than a mini reissue. But, I love it
> View attachment 5389692
> View attachment 5389693


I love this on you.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Thank you again! I have not yet picked up the plexiglass (I go back and forth bc I think it’s mainly for summer) but here is the boy. It is so tiny, my iPhone doesn’t fit lol. Smaller than a mini reissue. But, I love it
> View attachment 5389692
> View attachment 5389693


Thank-you for posting photos! The bag suits you so well! It looks absolutely natural on you. What a shame it does not fit your phone... high time to get one of these Samsung flip phones...   
Can´t wait to hear how you decide about the plexiglass bag. With its water themed colours it certainly is a summer vibes bag- but an all-year-around collectors piece!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> They are fantastic! And I love the new glasses!



absolutely +1!


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> Thank you again! I have not yet picked up the plexiglass (I go back and forth bc I think it’s mainly for summer) but here is the boy. It is so tiny, my iPhone doesn’t fit lol. Smaller than a mini reissue. But, I love it
> View attachment 5389692
> View attachment 5389693


I love it!


----------



## 880

thank you @whateve , @dcooney4 , and @cowgirlsboots for your kind words! 

awwwh, @jblended! We are here for you! Hugs 




Cordeliere said:


> What I bought shopping
> 
> DH and take turns picking the destination. Israel was his choice. He read that Tel Aviv has an amazing street life centered on the coffee shops and bars. He wanted to come and sit in all the coffee shops and talk to people.
> 
> Since we arrived in Tel Aviv, we have hit a lot of outdoor cafes. On Sunday, we were having a beer on the sidewalk at this bar. From across the street, it is impossible not to notice the rainbow of flags. It looks a little odd to an American that the color we start with on the left in our rainbow, red, starts on the right, but Hebrew reads right to left. The rainbow meaning is still the same. It is a gay bar. We were there in the afternoon, so it was mostly empty. Later on, I researched where the gay district was located. It turned out that bar is the epicenter of gay life in Tel Aviv.
> View attachment 5389547
> 
> 
> 
> Across the street was an optician’s store. The store belongs to a Russian immigrant family and has been there 98 years. The windows were colorful and appealing. The glasses in the window were avant garde. The checked frames called to me, but that is just not my look. Many of the colors and shapes of the frames screamed “possibility” to me.
> View attachment 5389548
> 
> View attachment 5389549
> 
> View attachment 5389550
> 
> 
> I have had the same frames for at least 10 years. Small, titanium and rimless. Light as a feather, but they disappear into my face. That used to be a good thing, but as I have aged, I think I need something that adds interest to my face. Sort of the same thing as older ladies who start wearing brighter lipstick so they don’t look so washed out. I need glasses with personality. Since the glasses frames available in my town are rather plain and boring, I thought it wouldn’t hurt to go in and check out the inventory. It never hurts to look—right? I left DH across the street with his and my beer to finish off. Even though the gay men walking by were giving DH lots of approval, and even tossed him pointed looks that said “dump her and come with me big boy,” I figured he could hold his own.
> 
> I tried on frames in my favorite colors—purple and blue. I tried various shapes. Larger, brighter frames had the impact I wanted. Fairly quickly, I settled on one and I had the store hold it until I could call my optimist to make sure she could fill the prescription in foreign frames. It was a go. I came back for them on Monday. When I gave the frames one last try on, I noticed a feature that thrilled me. I am always losing the eye pads out of my glasses. In these glasses the eye pads are built in and are made of flexible titanium. How cool is that?
> View attachment 5389551
> 
> See the metal pad-less nose pieces?
> View attachment 5389552
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me in my old frames and a pic of me in the new frames. In the pics, I kind of think the old ones look better, but IRL the new ones do make my face more interesting. The new ones have temporary tinted plastic in them so you can see what they look like with lens, and I think the glare and tint ruins the look in the picture.
> View attachment 5389553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389554
> 
> 
> The glasses purchase was yesterday. Today I left DH reading in the hotel room while I went to an artisan street fair. There was a woman doing portraits in acrylic paint, in a mere 20 minutes, and for a mere 200 shekels, which is about $62. She had pictures of her work: pics of people with their portraits . I noticed her pictures captured the essence of the people, but made them look better than they actually look.
> 
> This is how my thinking went. I have really enjoyed the street life in Tel Aviv. The people watching makes me smile. I normally have resting b*tch face, which I am trying to correct. Since the street scene puts a smile on my face, it seemed like a very opportune time to get a portrait done, that in all likelihood, would be flattering. I told her I wanted to be next.
> 
> The artist was from Belarus. Her facial expressions were a hoot. When she looks at the subject, she opens her mouth in a big ahh, almost lion like. When she turns to the painting, she purses her mouth in concentration. She was like a symphonic conductor with bold expressive movements as she paints. It is as if her mouth and the painting spatula are spiritually connected.
> View attachment 5389558
> 
> View attachment 5389559
> 
> 
> 
> Because the street scene passing by was so interesting, it was not hard to keep a smile on my face for 20 minutes. She made me tuck my chin in, as opposed to having it jut forward. This is the same thing my Pilates teacher tries to get me to do. People stop and look over her shoulder. Watching their expressions was fun. It made me wonder what the picture would look like, but I got the sense people generally approved, and, in some cases, loved it.
> 
> Here is my portrait. The artist took a few liberties. My hair is not really purple. My glasses are oval, not round like she painted them. I guess she was psychic on the new glasses look I want. The shirt I was wearing was black and white. She gave me a slight “cat that swallowed the canary” look. I was surprised by it all, but like it.
> View attachment 5389563
> 
> 
> It had to dry for 30 minutes, so I trotted back to the hotel to as DH if he wanted one. He was game. Here is his portraint. DH is 78. He has white hair and a white beard. His picture looks insanely young to me, but she really captured all the little quirks of his face.   He is happy with it.
> View attachment 5389570
> 
> 
> I am hoping my picture will be a reminder to smile and hold my head up and my chin in.


Love the new frames and the portraits ! You both look amazing
hugs


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> What I bought shopping
> 
> DH and take turns picking the destination. Israel was his choice. He read that Tel Aviv has an amazing street life centered on the coffee shops and bars. He wanted to come and sit in all the coffee shops and talk to people.
> 
> Since we arrived in Tel Aviv, we have hit a lot of outdoor cafes. On Sunday, we were having a beer on the sidewalk at this bar. From across the street, it is impossible not to notice the rainbow of flags. It looks a little odd to an American that the color we start with on the left in our rainbow, red, starts on the right, but Hebrew reads right to left. The rainbow meaning is still the same. It is a gay bar. We were there in the afternoon, so it was mostly empty. Later on, I researched where the gay district was located. It turned out that bar is the epicenter of gay life in Tel Aviv.
> View attachment 5389547
> 
> 
> 
> Across the street was an optician’s store. The store belongs to a Russian immigrant family and has been there 98 years. The windows were colorful and appealing. The glasses in the window were avant garde. The checked frames called to me, but that is just not my look. Many of the colors and shapes of the frames screamed “possibility” to me.
> View attachment 5389548
> 
> View attachment 5389549
> 
> View attachment 5389550
> 
> 
> I have had the same frames for at least 10 years. Small, titanium and rimless. Light as a feather, but they disappear into my face. That used to be a good thing, but as I have aged, I think I need something that adds interest to my face. Sort of the same thing as older ladies who start wearing brighter lipstick so they don’t look so washed out. I need glasses with personality. Since the glasses frames available in my town are rather plain and boring, I thought it wouldn’t hurt to go in and check out the inventory. It never hurts to look—right? I left DH across the street with his and my beer to finish off. Even though the gay men walking by were giving DH lots of approval, and even tossed him pointed looks that said “dump her and come with me big boy,” I figured he could hold his own.
> 
> I tried on frames in my favorite colors—purple and blue. I tried various shapes. Larger, brighter frames had the impact I wanted. Fairly quickly, I settled on one and I had the store hold it until I could call my optimist to make sure she could fill the prescription in foreign frames. It was a go. I came back for them on Monday. When I gave the frames one last try on, I noticed a feature that thrilled me. I am always losing the eye pads out of my glasses. In these glasses the eye pads are built in and are made of flexible titanium. How cool is that?
> View attachment 5389551
> 
> See the metal pad-less nose pieces?
> View attachment 5389552
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me in my old frames and a pic of me in the new frames. In the pics, I kind of think the old ones look better, but IRL the new ones do make my face more interesting. The new ones have temporary tinted plastic in them so you can see what they look like with lens, and I think the glare and tint ruins the look in the picture.
> View attachment 5389553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389554
> 
> 
> The glasses purchase was yesterday. Today I left DH reading in the hotel room while I went to an artisan street fair. There was a woman doing portraits in acrylic paint, in a mere 20 minutes, and for a mere 200 shekels, which is about $62. She had pictures of her work: pics of people with their portraits . I noticed her pictures captured the essence of the people, but made them look better than they actually look.
> 
> This is how my thinking went. I have really enjoyed the street life in Tel Aviv. The people watching makes me smile. I normally have resting b*tch face, which I am trying to correct. Since the street scene puts a smile on my face, it seemed like a very opportune time to get a portrait done, that in all likelihood, would be flattering. I told her I wanted to be next.
> 
> The artist was from Belarus. Her facial expressions were a hoot. When she looks at the subject, she opens her mouth in a big ahh, almost lion like. When she turns to the painting, she purses her mouth in concentration. She was like a symphonic conductor with bold expressive movements as she paints. It is as if her mouth and the painting spatula are spiritually connected.
> View attachment 5389558
> 
> View attachment 5389559
> 
> 
> 
> Because the street scene passing by was so interesting, it was not hard to keep a smile on my face for 20 minutes. She made me tuck my chin in, as opposed to having it jut forward. This is the same thing my Pilates teacher tries to get me to do. People stop and look over her shoulder. Watching their expressions was fun. It made me wonder what the picture would look like, but I got the sense people generally approved, and, in some cases, loved it.
> 
> Here is my portrait. The artist took a few liberties. My hair is not really purple. My glasses are oval, not round like she painted them. I guess she was psychic on the new glasses look I want. The shirt I was wearing was black and white. She gave me a slight “cat that swallowed the canary” look. I was surprised by it all, but like it.
> View attachment 5389563
> 
> 
> It had to dry for 30 minutes, so I trotted back to the hotel to as DH if he wanted one. He was game. Here is his portraint. DH is 78. He has white hair and a white beard. His picture looks insanely young to me, but she really captured all the little quirks of his face.   He is happy with it.
> View attachment 5389570
> 
> 
> I am hoping my picture will be a reminder to smile and hold my head up and my chin in.


The frames are lovely! I love blue. I probably would have picked those. I hate nose pads that fall off so I love those. I currently have plastic frames without separate nose pads, which is great. I'll never pick a pair with nose pads that fall off again.

You are so much younger than your DH. It's funny the artist made him look younger than you! She captured your lovely long neck.

It's great to have such nice reminders of your trip.


----------



## msd_bags

Cordeliere said:


> What I bought shopping
> 
> DH and take turns picking the destination. Israel was his choice. He read that Tel Aviv has an amazing street life centered on the coffee shops and bars. He wanted to come and sit in all the coffee shops and talk to people.
> 
> Since we arrived in Tel Aviv, we have hit a lot of outdoor cafes. On Sunday, we were having a beer on the sidewalk at this bar. From across the street, it is impossible not to notice the rainbow of flags. It looks a little odd to an American that the color we start with on the left in our rainbow, red, starts on the right, but Hebrew reads right to left. The rainbow meaning is still the same. It is a gay bar. We were there in the afternoon, so it was mostly empty. Later on, I researched where the gay district was located. It turned out that bar is the epicenter of gay life in Tel Aviv.
> View attachment 5389547
> 
> 
> 
> Across the street was an optician’s store. The store belongs to a Russian immigrant family and has been there 98 years. The windows were colorful and appealing. The glasses in the window were avant garde. The checked frames called to me, but that is just not my look. Many of the colors and shapes of the frames screamed “possibility” to me.
> View attachment 5389548
> 
> View attachment 5389549
> 
> View attachment 5389550
> 
> 
> I have had the same frames for at least 10 years. Small, titanium and rimless. Light as a feather, but they disappear into my face. That used to be a good thing, but as I have aged, I think I need something that adds interest to my face. Sort of the same thing as older ladies who start wearing brighter lipstick so they don’t look so washed out. I need glasses with personality. Since the glasses frames available in my town are rather plain and boring, I thought it wouldn’t hurt to go in and check out the inventory. It never hurts to look—right? I left DH across the street with his and my beer to finish off. Even though the gay men walking by were giving DH lots of approval, and even tossed him pointed looks that said “dump her and come with me big boy,” I figured he could hold his own.
> 
> I tried on frames in my favorite colors—purple and blue. I tried various shapes. Larger, brighter frames had the impact I wanted. Fairly quickly, I settled on one and I had the store hold it until I could call my optimist to make sure she could fill the prescription in foreign frames. It was a go. I came back for them on Monday. When I gave the frames one last try on, I noticed a feature that thrilled me. I am always losing the eye pads out of my glasses. In these glasses the eye pads are built in and are made of flexible titanium. How cool is that?
> View attachment 5389551
> 
> See the metal pad-less nose pieces?
> View attachment 5389552
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me in my old frames and a pic of me in the new frames. In the pics, I kind of think the old ones look better, but IRL the new ones do make my face more interesting. The new ones have temporary tinted plastic in them so you can see what they look like with lens, and I think the glare and tint ruins the look in the picture.
> View attachment 5389553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389554
> 
> 
> The glasses purchase was yesterday. Today I left DH reading in the hotel room while I went to an artisan street fair. There was a woman doing portraits in acrylic paint, in a mere 20 minutes, and for a mere 200 shekels, which is about $62. She had pictures of her work: pics of people with their portraits . I noticed her pictures captured the essence of the people, but made them look better than they actually look.
> 
> This is how my thinking went. I have really enjoyed the street life in Tel Aviv. The people watching makes me smile. I normally have resting b*tch face, which I am trying to correct. Since the street scene puts a smile on my face, it seemed like a very opportune time to get a portrait done, that in all likelihood, would be flattering. I told her I wanted to be next.
> 
> The artist was from Belarus. Her facial expressions were a hoot. When she looks at the subject, she opens her mouth in a big ahh, almost lion like. When she turns to the painting, she purses her mouth in concentration. She was like a symphonic conductor with bold expressive movements as she paints. It is as if her mouth and the painting spatula are spiritually connected.
> View attachment 5389558
> 
> View attachment 5389559
> 
> 
> 
> Because the street scene passing by was so interesting, it was not hard to keep a smile on my face for 20 minutes. She made me tuck my chin in, as opposed to having it jut forward. This is the same thing my Pilates teacher tries to get me to do. People stop and look over her shoulder. Watching their expressions was fun. It made me wonder what the picture would look like, but I got the sense people generally approved, and, in some cases, loved it.
> 
> Here is my portrait. The artist took a few liberties. My hair is not really purple. My glasses are oval, not round like she painted them. I guess she was psychic on the new glasses look I want. The shirt I was wearing was black and white. She gave me a slight “cat that swallowed the canary” look. I was surprised by it all, but like it.
> View attachment 5389563
> 
> 
> It had to dry for 30 minutes, so I trotted back to the hotel to as DH if he wanted one. He was game. Here is his portraint. DH is 78. He has white hair and a white beard. His picture looks insanely young to me, but she really captured all the little quirks of his face.   He is happy with it.
> View attachment 5389570
> 
> 
> I am hoping my picture will be a reminder to smile and hold my head up and my chin in.


I love reading about your travel stories, you tell them very well!  Lovely glasses and portraits too.    


880 said:


> Thank you again! I have not yet picked up the plexiglass (I go back and forth bc I think it’s mainly for summer) but here is the boy. It is so tiny, my iPhone doesn’t fit lol. Smaller than a mini reissue. But, I love it
> View attachment 5389692
> View attachment 5389693


Looks great on you!


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> What I bought shopping
> 
> DH and take turns picking the destination. Israel was his choice. He read that Tel Aviv has an amazing street life centered on the coffee shops and bars. He wanted to come and sit in all the coffee shops and talk to people.
> 
> Since we arrived in Tel Aviv, we have hit a lot of outdoor cafes. On Sunday, we were having a beer on the sidewalk at this bar. From across the street, it is impossible not to notice the rainbow of flags. It looks a little odd to an American that the color we start with on the left in our rainbow, red, starts on the right, but Hebrew reads right to left. The rainbow meaning is still the same. It is a gay bar. We were there in the afternoon, so it was mostly empty. Later on, I researched where the gay district was located. It turned out that bar is the epicenter of gay life in Tel Aviv.
> View attachment 5389547
> 
> 
> 
> Across the street was an optician’s store. The store belongs to a Russian immigrant family and has been there 98 years. The windows were colorful and appealing. The glasses in the window were avant garde. The checked frames called to me, but that is just not my look. Many of the colors and shapes of the frames screamed “possibility” to me.
> View attachment 5389548
> 
> View attachment 5389549
> 
> View attachment 5389550
> 
> 
> I have had the same frames for at least 10 years. Small, titanium and rimless. Light as a feather, but they disappear into my face. That used to be a good thing, but as I have aged, I think I need something that adds interest to my face. Sort of the same thing as older ladies who start wearing brighter lipstick so they don’t look so washed out. I need glasses with personality. Since the glasses frames available in my town are rather plain and boring, I thought it wouldn’t hurt to go in and check out the inventory. It never hurts to look—right? I left DH across the street with his and my beer to finish off. Even though the gay men walking by were giving DH lots of approval, and even tossed him pointed looks that said “dump her and come with me big boy,” I figured he could hold his own.
> 
> I tried on frames in my favorite colors—purple and blue. I tried various shapes. Larger, brighter frames had the impact I wanted. Fairly quickly, I settled on one and I had the store hold it until I could call my optimist to make sure she could fill the prescription in foreign frames. It was a go. I came back for them on Monday. When I gave the frames one last try on, I noticed a feature that thrilled me. I am always losing the eye pads out of my glasses. In these glasses the eye pads are built in and are made of flexible titanium. How cool is that?
> View attachment 5389551
> 
> See the metal pad-less nose pieces?
> View attachment 5389552
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me in my old frames and a pic of me in the new frames. In the pics, I kind of think the old ones look better, but IRL the new ones do make my face more interesting. The new ones have temporary tinted plastic in them so you can see what they look like with lens, and I think the glare and tint ruins the look in the picture.
> View attachment 5389553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389554
> 
> 
> The glasses purchase was yesterday. Today I left DH reading in the hotel room while I went to an artisan street fair. There was a woman doing portraits in acrylic paint, in a mere 20 minutes, and for a mere 200 shekels, which is about $62. She had pictures of her work: pics of people with their portraits . I noticed her pictures captured the essence of the people, but made them look better than they actually look.
> 
> This is how my thinking went. I have really enjoyed the street life in Tel Aviv. The people watching makes me smile. I normally have resting b*tch face, which I am trying to correct. Since the street scene puts a smile on my face, it seemed like a very opportune time to get a portrait done, that in all likelihood, would be flattering. I told her I wanted to be next.
> 
> The artist was from Belarus. Her facial expressions were a hoot. When she looks at the subject, she opens her mouth in a big ahh, almost lion like. When she turns to the painting, she purses her mouth in concentration. She was like a symphonic conductor with bold expressive movements as she paints. It is as if her mouth and the painting spatula are spiritually connected.
> View attachment 5389558
> 
> View attachment 5389559
> 
> 
> 
> Because the street scene passing by was so interesting, it was not hard to keep a smile on my face for 20 minutes. She made me tuck my chin in, as opposed to having it jut forward. This is the same thing my Pilates teacher tries to get me to do. People stop and look over her shoulder. Watching their expressions was fun. It made me wonder what the picture would look like, but I got the sense people generally approved, and, in some cases, loved it.
> 
> Here is my portrait. The artist took a few liberties. My hair is not really purple. My glasses are oval, not round like she painted them. I guess she was psychic on the new glasses look I want. The shirt I was wearing was black and white. She gave me a slight “cat that swallowed the canary” look. I was surprised by it all, but like it.
> View attachment 5389563
> 
> 
> It had to dry for 30 minutes, so I trotted back to the hotel to as DH if he wanted one. He was game. Here is his portraint. DH is 78. He has white hair and a white beard. His picture looks insanely young to me, but she really captured all the little quirks of his face.   He is happy with it.
> View attachment 5389570
> 
> 
> I am hoping my picture will be a reminder to smile and hold my head up and my chin in.



The portraits are exceptional! Such a talented artist!


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> You are so much younger than your DH. It's funny the artist made him look younger than you! She captured your lovely long neck.


I am 7 years younger than he is.   I have a cousin who is a hairdresser who hit the nail on the head.   "Gray hair may be attractive, but it is never youthful."  My real hair color is salt and pepper.   If mine were the beautiful white his is, I would go gray and we would look more the same age.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I am 7 years younger than he is.   I have a cousin who is a hairdresser who hit the nail on the head.   "Gray hair may be attractive, but it is never youthful."  My real hair color is salt and pepper.   If mine were the beautiful white his is, I would go gray and we would look more the same age.


You look much younger than that!

I stopped dyeing my hair a couple years ago. It seemed more white when I first did it. Now it is a very gray color. It's fairly even in color, just darker than I would like.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> You look much younger than that!
> 
> I stopped dyeing my hair a couple years ago. It seemed more white when I first did it. Now it is a very gray color. It's fairly even in color, just darker than I would like.


I envy your freedom.  For me, it is expensive to maintain and my scalp freaks out one a month at the color.  We tried the hypo allergic version and it made no difference.  My mother had silver hair starting in her 40s, but I didn't get that gene.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I envy your freedom.  For me, it is expensive to maintain and my scalp freaks out one a month at the color.  We tried the hypo allergic version and it made no difference.  My mother had silver hair starting in her 40s, but I didn't get that gene.


I'm so happy I did it. I hated dyeing my hair. My hair has always broken easily and the dye wasn't doing it any favors. I had to use additional chemicals because my hair was resistant to the dye. After 3 weeks, my roots would start showing. My hair was very dark so it was obvious. DH wasn't happy I stopped dyeing but there wasn't much he could say about it since he wouldn't change his hair for me. I had already stopped dyeing my hair before covid started but once we started staying home all the time, it wouldn't have made any sense to dye when no one was going to see it but us. By the time we started going back into public, it was completely grown out.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I'm so happy I did it. I hated dyeing my hair. My hair has always broken easily and the dye wasn't doing it any favors. I had to use additional chemicals because my hair was resistant to the dye. After 3 weeks, my roots would start showing. My hair was very dark so it was obvious. DH wasn't happy I stopped dyeing but there wasn't much he could say about it since he wouldn't change his hair for me. I had already stopped dyeing my hair before covid started but once we started staying home all the time, it wouldn't have made any sense to dye when no one was going to see it but us. By the time we started going back into public, it was completely grown out.


So one good thing came out of covid.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I envy your freedom.  For me, it is expensive to maintain and my scalp freaks out one a month at the color.  We tried the hypo allergic version and it made no difference.  My mother had silver hair starting in her 40s, but I didn't get that gene.


My Mum started having grey hair before she was 40 and later in life turned snow white. I had my first white streak at 16 and grey mixed into my strange colourful haircolour ever since. Still people used to perceive my colour as black which it never was. (All shades of brown from darkest to light, some red especially when it rained, grey, white...)
Now I'm in my 50ies. My hair is white at the roots, the lenghts ( almost reaching my waist) are my old colourful shades only faded a little ... I have been colouring the roots for years- not regularly though. I do it myself. The hairdtessers don't understand what I want: not a full head of colour, just darker  brown hair with streaks of white around my face blending into the lengths... this usually grows out looking quite natural. 
At the moment it's grown out. Time to get my act together and dye it!

The white around my face makes me look old and washed out so going totally white isn't an option before I give into actually being old.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My paternal grandmother had and dad has soft, silvery white hair, like an elf. My mom just has grey mixed in with hers so she looks faded (but the chemo and radiation did not help) and her mom had almost black hair that went iron grey. I have grey mixed in and my hair has gotten darker and browner as I have aged. It is only really noticeable if you look for it. I am only a redhead anymore in the bright sunlight. But I still have freckles…go figure. I would love to dye my hair copper/light auburn like it was, but my hair is so short I would be coloring it all the time and I have no desire to do that. So it is and will be whatever color it is.
In the realm of not fair? My DH doesn’t have a single grey in his dark brown hair…and the longest, darkest, naturally curled eyelashes you have ever seen. What the heck?!?!?


----------



## More bags

Cordeliere said:


> What I bought shopping
> 
> DH and take turns picking the destination. Israel was his choice. He read that Tel Aviv has an amazing street life centered on the coffee shops and bars. He wanted to come and sit in all the coffee shops and talk to people.
> 
> Since we arrived in Tel Aviv, we have hit a lot of outdoor cafes. On Sunday, we were having a beer on the sidewalk at this bar. From across the street, it is impossible not to notice the rainbow of flags. It looks a little odd to an American that the color we start with on the left in our rainbow, red, starts on the right, but Hebrew reads right to left. The rainbow meaning is still the same. It is a gay bar. We were there in the afternoon, so it was mostly empty. Later on, I researched where the gay district was located. It turned out that bar is the epicenter of gay life in Tel Aviv.
> View attachment 5389547
> 
> 
> 
> Across the street was an optician’s store. The store belongs to a Russian immigrant family and has been there 98 years. The windows were colorful and appealing. The glasses in the window were avant garde. The checked frames called to me, but that is just not my look. Many of the colors and shapes of the frames screamed “possibility” to me.
> View attachment 5389548
> 
> View attachment 5389549
> 
> View attachment 5389550
> 
> 
> I have had the same frames for at least 10 years. Small, titanium and rimless. Light as a feather, but they disappear into my face. That used to be a good thing, but as I have aged, I think I need something that adds interest to my face. Sort of the same thing as older ladies who start wearing brighter lipstick so they don’t look so washed out. I need glasses with personality. Since the glasses frames available in my town are rather plain and boring, I thought it wouldn’t hurt to go in and check out the inventory. It never hurts to look—right? I left DH across the street with his and my beer to finish off. Even though the gay men walking by were giving DH lots of approval, and even tossed him pointed looks that said “dump her and come with me big boy,” I figured he could hold his own.
> 
> I tried on frames in my favorite colors—purple and blue. I tried various shapes. Larger, brighter frames had the impact I wanted. Fairly quickly, I settled on one and I had the store hold it until I could call my optimist to make sure she could fill the prescription in foreign frames. It was a go. I came back for them on Monday. When I gave the frames one last try on, I noticed a feature that thrilled me. I am always losing the eye pads out of my glasses. In these glasses the eye pads are built in and are made of flexible titanium. How cool is that?
> View attachment 5389551
> 
> See the metal pad-less nose pieces?
> View attachment 5389552
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me in my old frames and a pic of me in the new frames. In the pics, I kind of think the old ones look better, but IRL the new ones do make my face more interesting. The new ones have temporary tinted plastic in them so you can see what they look like with lens, and I think the glare and tint ruins the look in the picture.
> View attachment 5389553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389554
> 
> 
> The glasses purchase was yesterday. Today I left DH reading in the hotel room while I went to an artisan street fair. There was a woman doing portraits in acrylic paint, in a mere 20 minutes, and for a mere 200 shekels, which is about $62. She had pictures of her work: pics of people with their portraits . I noticed her pictures captured the essence of the people, but made them look better than they actually look.
> 
> This is how my thinking went. I have really enjoyed the street life in Tel Aviv. The people watching makes me smile. I normally have resting b*tch face, which I am trying to correct. Since the street scene puts a smile on my face, it seemed like a very opportune time to get a portrait done, that in all likelihood, would be flattering. I told her I wanted to be next.
> 
> The artist was from Belarus. Her facial expressions were a hoot. When she looks at the subject, she opens her mouth in a big ahh, almost lion like. When she turns to the painting, she purses her mouth in concentration. She was like a symphonic conductor with bold expressive movements as she paints. It is as if her mouth and the painting spatula are spiritually connected.
> View attachment 5389558
> 
> View attachment 5389559
> 
> 
> 
> Because the street scene passing by was so interesting, it was not hard to keep a smile on my face for 20 minutes. She made me tuck my chin in, as opposed to having it jut forward. This is the same thing my Pilates teacher tries to get me to do. People stop and look over her shoulder. Watching their expressions was fun. It made me wonder what the picture would look like, but I got the sense people generally approved, and, in some cases, loved it.
> 
> Here is my portrait. The artist took a few liberties. My hair is not really purple. My glasses are oval, not round like she painted them. I guess she was psychic on the new glasses look I want. The shirt I was wearing was black and white. She gave me a slight “cat that swallowed the canary” look. I was surprised by it all, but like it.
> View attachment 5389563
> 
> 
> It had to dry for 30 minutes, so I trotted back to the hotel to as DH if he wanted one. He was game. Here is his portraint. DH is 78. He has white hair and a white beard. His picture looks insanely young to me, but she really captured all the little quirks of his face.   He is happy with it.
> View attachment 5389570
> 
> 
> I am hoping my picture will be a reminder to smile and hold my head up and my chin in.


   
You chose beautiful glasses that flatter your face and reflect your beautiful personality. The portraits are amazing, wonderful souvenirs of your trip and a lovely reflection of your grace, wisdom and character.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Thank you again! I have not yet picked up the plexiglass (I go back and forth bc I think it’s mainly for summer) but here is the boy. It is so tiny, my iPhone doesn’t fit lol. Smaller than a mini reissue. But, I love it
> View attachment 5389692
> View attachment 5389693


Cute bag, you look gorgeous!


----------



## 880

thank you @More bags  and @msd_bags



cowgirlsboots said:


> The hairdtessers don't understand what I want: not a full head of colour, just darker brown hair with streaks of white around my face blending into the lengths... this usually grows out looking quite natural.


Yes! when I dyed it myself at home, the grey would turn into a form of highlight


----------



## Cordeliere

More bags said:


> You chose beautiful glasses that flatter your face and reflect your beautiful personality. The portraits are amazing, wonderful souvenirs of your trip and a lovely reflection of your grace, wisdom and character.


Everyone has been especially kind to me in their comments, but yours blows me away.  Thank you soooo much.


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> I am 7 years younger than he is.   I have a cousin who is a hairdresser who hit the nail on the head.   "Gray hair may be attractive, but it is never youthful."  My real hair color is salt and pepper.   If mine were the beautiful white his is, I would go gray and we would look more the same age.





whateve said:


> You look much younger than that!
> 
> I stopped dyeing my hair a couple years ago. It seemed more white when I first did it. Now it is a very gray color. It's fairly even in color, just darker than I would like.



My gray hairs are just starting to come out. I actually cannot wait for the day that I get enough gray hairs so I can just go for it and dye everything silver.   




BowieFan1971 said:


> My paternal grandmother had and dad has soft, silvery white hair, like an elf. My mom just has grey mixed in with hers so she looks faded (but the chemo and radiation did not help) and her mom had almost black hair that went iron grey. I have grey mixed in and my hair has gotten darker and browner as I have aged. It is only really noticeable if you look for it. I am only a redhead anymore in the bright sunlight. But I still have freckles…go figure. I would love to dye my hair copper/light auburn like it was, but my hair is so short I would be coloring it all the time and I have no desire to do that. So it is and will be whatever color it is.
> In the realm of not fair? My DH doesn’t have a single grey in his dark brown hair…and the longest, darkest, naturally curled eyelashes you have ever seen. What the heck?!?!?



My husband is 4 years younger than me and has beautiful rich black hair and also very beautiful lashes. I joke with him that I'd like him to donate some to me for a hair transplant (eyelash transplants are not a thing/reality to my knowledge, just fyi, more in a joking sense).


----------



## BowieFan1971

@cowgirlsboots  Get ready to list your Fendi Spy for top dollar…








						This Cult-Beloved Bag Is Making a Comeback — Vogue
					

All products featured on Vogue are independently selected by our editors. However, when you buy something through our retail links, we may earn an affiliate commission.




					apple.news


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> @cowgirlsboots  Get ready to list your Fendi Spy for top dollar…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Cult-Beloved Bag Is Making a Comeback — Vogue
> 
> 
> All products featured on Vogue are independently selected by our editors. However, when you buy something through our retail links, we may earn an affiliate commission.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


Oh I wished.... but maybe I will even wear it myself first once it becomes en vogue again!


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I am 7 years younger than he is.   I have a cousin who is a hairdresser who hit the nail on the head.   "Gray hair may be attractive, but it is never youthful."  My real hair color is salt and pepper.   If mine were the beautiful white his is, I would go gray and we would look more the same age.


I’m midst a busy first week back at work including hosting a fun get together for my colleagues after a work function so I’m barely having time to read everything.

However, I did want to say NO! You can’t be just 7 years younger than your DH! From your diving photos, I assumed both that he was far younger than 78 and that you had a much bigger age gap than my DH and me (10 years). The hair dye might help but you must also be drinking at the fountain of youth. 

Nevermind sharing the bags and having bag envy, whatever it is you are doing you have to share that because I need some of it! I might need to get one of those portraits done and keep it in my attic.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> My paternal grandmother had and dad has soft, silvery white hair, like an elf. My mom just has grey mixed in with hers so she looks faded (but the chemo and radiation did not help) and her mom had almost black hair that went iron grey. I have grey mixed in and my hair has gotten darker and browner as I have aged. It is only really noticeable if you look for it. I am only a redhead anymore in the bright sunlight. But I still have freckles…go figure. I would love to dye my hair copper/light auburn like it was, but my hair is so short I would be coloring it all the time and I have no desire to do that. So it is and will be whatever color it is.
> In the realm of not fair? My DH doesn’t have a single grey in his dark brown hair…and the longest, darkest, naturally curled eyelashes you have ever seen. What the heck?!?!?



From photos I’ve seen, I think we have similarly short hair. I need to color (and cut) every five weeks, which is a LOT of maintenance, so I hear you!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> My paternal grandmother had and dad has soft, silvery white hair, like an elf. My mom just has grey mixed in with hers so she looks faded (but the chemo and radiation did not help) and her mom had almost black hair that went iron grey. I have grey mixed in and my hair has gotten darker and browner as I have aged. It is only really noticeable if you look for it. I am only a redhead anymore in the bright sunlight. But I still have freckles…go figure. I would love to dye my hair copper/light auburn like it was, but my hair is so short I would be coloring it all the time and I have no desire to do that. So it is and will be whatever color it is.
> In the realm of not fair? My DH doesn’t have a single grey in his dark brown hair…and the longest, darkest, naturally curled eyelashes you have ever seen. What the heck?!?!?


The grandfather had a full head of black hair all the way up until he died in his 80s. My other grandfather was bald all the time I knew him.


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> From photos I’ve seen, I think we have similarly short hair. I need to color (and cut) every five weeks, which is a LOT of maintenance, so I hear you!


I get a cut every 6 weeks and would have to color too. I can’t justify the money to get it done professionally and it is a pain in the butt to do myself because any color that gets on the skin will be seen due to my hairstyle and it is extremely difficult to completely prevent that from happening. So I hate doing it and procrastinate.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> My Mum started having grey hair before she was 40 and later in life turned snow white. I had my first white streak at 16 and grey mixed into my strange colourful haircolour ever since. Still people used to perceive my colour as black which it never was. (All shades of brown from darkest to light, some red especially when it rained, grey, white...)
> Now I'm in my 50ies. My hair is white at the roots, the lenghts ( almost reaching my waist) are my old colourful shades only faded a little ... I have been colouring the roots for years- not regularly though. I do it myself. The hairdtessers don't understand what I want: not a full head of colour, just darker  brown hair with streaks of white around my face blending into the lengths... this usually grows out looking quite natural.
> At the moment it's grown out. Time to get my act together and dye it!
> 
> The white around my face makes me look old and washed out so going totally white isn't an option before I give into actually being old.


People always thought I had black hair too. It wasn't. It was just very dark.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I’m midst a busy first week back at work including hosting a fun get together for my colleagues after a work function so I’m barely having time to read everything.
> 
> However, I did want to say NO! You can’t be just 7 years younger than your DH! From your diving photos, I assumed both that he was far younger than 78 and that you had a much bigger age gap than my DH and me (10 years). The hair dye might help but you must also be drinking at the fountain of youth.
> 
> Nevermind sharing the bags and having bag envy, whatever it is you are doing you have to share that because I need some of it! I might need to get one of those portraits done and keep it in my attic.


I completely agree. She looks younger than me and, based on my age, that's not fair!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I completely agree. She looks younger than me and, based on my age, that's not fair!


Yes, and I’m generally told I’m aging quite well (DD1s friends again!). However, despite getting a year older this week, I haven’t hit that half century yet. It took my years to be able to go into pubs without being asked for ID. It was annoying at the time but I’m relieved now. Although, I definitely have a few lines now. I smile too much! I get my hair highlighted every 10-12 weeks. The blonde merges/hides the grey streaks!


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> Everyone has been especially kind to me in their comments, but yours blows me away.  Thank you soooo much.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I agree with her.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> I get a cut every 6 weeks and would have to color too. I can’t justify the money to get it done professionally and it is a pain in the butt to do myself because any color that gets on the skin will be seen due to my hairstyle and it is extremely difficult to completely prevent that from happening. So I hate doing it and procrastinate.



I’ve started viewing it as a form of self care. I don’t have much gray, but my hair is very dark, so the color is more to lighten it (to brown-red) than anything else. My hair and nails grow very quickly, so usually by week four, I’m literally pulling my hair out!

Which reminds me: That’s why my hair is driving me nuts. I got it cut four weeks ago. One more week and it gets sheared again. Hooray!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> I’ve started viewing it as a form of self care. I don’t have much gray, but my hair is very dark, so the color is more to lighten it (to brown-red) than anything else. My hair and nails grow very quickly, so usually by week four, I’m literally pulling my hair out!
> 
> Which reminds me: That’s why my hair is driving me nuts. I got it cut four weeks ago. One more week and it gets sheared again. Hooray!


Maybe I’ll do it if the gray gets to be more pronounced, but for now I forget I have grey.


----------



## Katinahat

Talking of getting older. Just opened my gift from DH….


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Talking of getting older. Just opened my gift from DH….
> View attachment 5391179


Yay! You got it!!!! Happy birthday!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Yes, and I’m generally told I’m aging quite well (DD1s friends again!). However, despite getting a year older this week, I haven’t hit that half century yet. It took my years to be able to go into pubs without being asked for ID. It was annoying at the time but I’m relieved now. Although, I definitely have a few lines now. I smile too much! I get my hair highlighted every 10-12 weeks. The blonde merges/hides the grey streaks!


I looked younger than my age for a very long time, up through my mid 50s. That was when I could share clothes with my teenagers. From the back, people thought we were the same age. Now I think I look my age, and it isn't just because of the gray.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> The hair dye might help but you must also be drinking at the fountain of youth. Nevermind sharing the bags and having bag envy, whatever it is you are doing you have to share that because I need some of it! I might need to get one of those portraits done and keep it in my attic.



Here are the reasons I look like I do.   You asked and I will tell you.  

I was blessed to be born to good looking parents with no health problems.  Both parents were naturally thin. I am not as thin as I was most of my life, and I have a muffin top, but by other peoples standards, I am still thin.  I wish I were thinner because I have a closet full of fabulous clothes that are a size smaller than I am.

I have English Scottish skin and I burn very easily.  As a result, I avoided the sun most of my life.  I joke that I lived a vampire lifestyle.  No sun prevented a lot of sun damage.

I did not have children.  That averted a lot of aging.  It is not that I avoided having children to save my body.  DH and I did not meet until I was 40, so that ship had sailed.  

I have always eaten healthy, not smoked, and drank very little. 

I moved to CA in my forties.   CA is the epicenter of all professionals whose goal in life is help you look better.  Everyone in CA is very body conscious and no one thinks twice about getting assistance with their appearance.   

I got a chemical peel on my face and neck which gave me a lot of collagen and gave me smooth, clear, baby skin.  I was a hot mess for about three weeks after the procedure, as the skin peeled and healed.  I looked like a burn victim.   After it healed, my skin was amazing.  

DH had a major jaw surgery (to correct sleep apnea) and required some very focused fillers to deal with some of the scarring and gaps in the bone of his jaw.  His post-surgery remediation put me in touch with a very conservative plastic surgeon that did little things rather than extreme things. 

I developed bags under my eyes at about 45  and looking at them made me feel old.   I had the surgeon remove the fat pads under my eyes and he lazered the the under-eye skin which made my under-eye are smooth and flat and wrinkle free.  I am not enthusiastic about lazering, especially by a plastic surgeon.  If I were to have it done again, I would only trust a dermatologist.  I wish I had not rubbed my eyes ever again after that but I did.

Then a couple years later, I had a mini face lift.  My goal was to stay looking like myself.   I sort of viewed it as the same as when the elastic in a skirt waist stretched out too much and you have it altered to make it fit again.  I wanted my skin to fit me.   I didn't want to be one of those people who had major work done at 70 and looked like a totally different person.  Little interventions kept me looking like me.  

Then the last thing I did was my nose.  I had a really cute nose.  It was a great nose in fact.  Then one day I reached down to pick up something off the floor in front of the mirrored closet door.  In doing that, I saw my nose from the side.  I experienced total shock.  WTF?   What happened to my nose?   My nose had grown.  It was noticeably bigger.  You can make  Pinocchio jokes, but I don't lie. Lying was not the cause.  Your nose and ears keep growing as you age. That is why old people have such big ears.    

At the time of my nose discovery, I was getting botox from a dermatological nurse who worked with a lot of plastic surgeons.   All plastic surgeons have their specialities.   She referred me to one who loved to do noses.   Boy was he excited to get his hands on my nose.  He did a great job.  It turned out very slightly better than my original nose as he took a tiny bump out of it besides whittling it back down to its original size.  That was about 17 years ago.  

My nose was the last thing I have had done except for some hair removal.  At 65, started getting the bearded chin.  Let me tell you, that really makes you unfeminine.  Because I had excess testosterone levels, I was turning into the breaded  I couldn't tweeze fast enough to keep up with the hair growth.  I threw enough money at that to kill almost every hair follicle not on my scalp.  

It is always something.  

I am a project oriented person.   I do lots of large, labor intensive projects.  I prefer to do them myself because I am such a perfectionist that no one else's work suits me and I end up correcting it.   Plus, for the work in our business, my hourly rate is impossible to beat.   We don't pay me, but I like my bag budget.   

Really long hours in my last real job and big projects in our current family business have kept me from taking care of myself over the last 20 years.   I keep thinking that each major project would be the last and I could turn to myself.  I no longer believe the "last project" lie that I tell myself.  I really worked my arse off thorough the pandemic and I am fed up.  I decided that this was going to be the year of me.  

This year, no matter what, I am paying someone else to do it, and re-do it, until it suits me.  My job is to exercise, diet, lose my muffin top, moisturize my skin, bleach my teeth, start using Retin-A again, wear my contacts, actually put on make up, etc.  All my life, I was able to slide on my good genes, so I am not used to doing normal maintenance on me.  

All my weight gain is in my middle.  To get rid of that little bulge in the middle of my tummy, I had my stomach lipo suctioned in my 40s.  What happens after lipo suction?  The fat goes somewhere else.  Now excess weight starts creeping on above my waist, then goes to my boobs, and finally to my face.  In comes off in the reverse order.   I have to lose the weight (about 20 pounds) very slowly so that my skin can shrink instead of sag.  

I really want my face back.  I used to have very sculpted checks.  The fat I now have at the bottom of my face is what gives me resting ***** face.  The fat in my checks pulls the corners of my mouth down.   After I lose the weight I am going to see if the same dermatologist will give me another peel.  Chemical peels are a very old school technique but I believe it will give me more collagen than anything else I could do.  I am also considering micro needling prior to the peel.  

Dolly Parton said "It takes a lot of money to look this cheap."  In my case, it took a lot of work to look this natural. 

Most of it was in my forties.  Now that I am 71, it is time for another round.  It is like when your car hits 70,000 miles, a lot of stuff breaks, you replace it, and keep on driving.    In my case, the 70,000 mile work was in my forties.  Now I am going for a round of 140,000 mile work in my 70s.   

I doubt I would have done the interventions  had I lived anywhere but Southern California.  The infrastructure was there to do little interventions over the course of a decade to allow me to continue to be me.  It doesn't seem abnormal there.   In almost any other state, it would probably seem extreme and self absorbed.  

The good news is is possible to improve even at my age.   I started taking private pilates lessons about 2 years ago.  I have more core strength now. The saggy butt I have had my entire life has been replaced with a new and improved bubble butt that DH loves.   That new butt appeared without me even noticing.   I expect to live another 20-25 years and if I don't do some exercise remediation now, being old is not going to be good.  I feel like I am at the last chance saloon.   

I wish I could tell you a few easy tricks for looking young, but it is lifetime of choices.  

Regarding the portrait artist, I have contact info for her.  I will post it soon.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Here are the reasons I look like I do.   You asked and I will tell you.
> 
> I was blessed to be born to good looking parents with no health problems.  Both parents were naturally thin. I am not as thin as I was most of my life, and I have a muffin top, but by other peoples standards, I am still thin.  I wish I were thinner because I have a closet full of fabulous clothes that are a size smaller than I am.
> 
> I have English Scottish skin and I burn very easily.  As a result, I avoided the sun most of my life.  I joke that I lived a vampire lifestyle.  No sun prevented a lot of sun damage.
> 
> I did not have children.  That averted a lot of aging.  It is not that I avoided having children to save my body.  DH and I did not meet until I was 40, so that ship had sailed.
> 
> I have always eaten healthy, not smoked, and drank very little.
> 
> I moved to CA in my forties.   CA is the epicenter of all professionals whose goal in life is help you look better.  Everyone in CA is very body conscious and no one thinks twice about getting assistance with their appearance.
> 
> I got a chemical peel on my face and neck which gave me a lot of collagen and gave me smooth, clear, baby skin.  I was a hot mess for about three weeks after the procedure, as the skin peeled and healed.  I looked like a burn victim.   After it healed, my skin was amazing.
> 
> DH had a major jaw surgery (to correct sleep apnea) and required some very focused fillers to deal with some of the scarring and gaps in the bone of his jaw.  His post-surgery remediation put me in touch with a very conservative plastic surgeon that did little things rather than extreme things.
> 
> I developed bags under my eyes at about 45  and looking at them made me feel old.   I had the surgeon remove the fat pads under my eyes and he lazered the the under-eye skin which made my under-eye are smooth and flat and wrinkle free.  I am not enthusiastic about lazering, especially by a plastic surgeon.  If I were to have it done again, I would only trust a dermatologist.  I wish I had not rubbed my eyes ever again after that but I did.
> 
> Then a couple years later, I had a mini face lift.  My goal was to stay looking like myself.   I sort of viewed it as the same as when the elastic in a skirt waist stretched out too much and you have it altered to make it fit again.  I wanted my skin to fit me.   I didn't want to be one of those people who had major work done at 70 and looked like a totally different person.  Little interventions kept me looking like me.
> 
> Then the last thing I did was my nose.  I had a really cute nose.  It was a great nose in fact.  Then one day I reached down to pick up something off the floor in front of the mirrored closet door.  In doing that, I saw my nose from the side.  I experienced total shock.  WTF?   What happened to my nose?   My nose had grown.  It was noticeably bigger.  You can make  Pinocchio jokes, but I don't lie. Lying was not the cause.  Your nose and ears keep growing as you age. That is why old people have such big ears.
> 
> At the time of my nose discovery, I was getting botox from a dermatological nurse who worked with a lot of plastic surgeons.   All plastic surgeons have their specialities.   She referred me to one who loved to do noses.   Boy was he excited to get his hands on my nose.  He did a great job.  It turned out very slightly better than my original nose as he took a tiny bump out of it besides whittling it back down to its original size.  That was about 17 years ago.
> 
> My nose was the last thing I have had done except for some hair removal.  At 65, started getting the bearded chin.  Let me tell you, that really makes you unfeminine.  Because I had excess testosterone levels, I was turning into the breaded  I couldn't tweeze fast enough to keep up with the hair growth.  I threw enough money at that to kill almost every hair follicle not on my scalp.
> 
> It is always something.
> 
> I am a project oriented person.   I do lots of large, labor intensive projects.  I prefer to do them myself because I am such a perfectionist that no one else's work suits me and I end up correcting it.   Plus, for the work in our business, my hourly rate is impossible to beat.   We don't pay me, but I like my bag budget.
> 
> Really long hours in my last real job and big projects in our current family business have kept me from taking care of myself over the last 20 years.   I keep thinking that each major project would be the last and I could turn to myself.  I no longer believe the "last project" lie that I tell myself.  I really worked my arse off thorough the pandemic and I am fed up.  I decided that this was going to be the year of me.
> 
> This year, no matter what, I am paying someone else to do it, and re-do it, until it suits me.  My job is to exercise, diet, lose my muffin top, moisturize my skin, bleach my teeth, start using Retin-A again, wear my contacts, actually put on make up, etc.  All my life, I was able to slide on my good genes, so I am not used to doing normal maintenance on me.
> 
> All my weight gain is in my middle.  To get rid of that little bulge in the middle of my tummy, I had my stomach lipo suctioned in my 40s.  What happens after lipo suction?  The fat goes somewhere else.  Now excess weight starts creeping on above my waist, then goes to my boobs, and finally to my face.  In comes off in the reverse order.   I have to lose the weight (about 20 pounds) very slowly so that my skin can shrink instead of sag.
> 
> I really want my face back.  I used to have very sculpted checks.  The fat I now have at the bottom of my face is what gives me resting ***** face.  The fat in my checks pulls the corners of my mouth down.   After I lose the weight I am going to see if the same dermatologist will give me another peel.  Chemical peels are a very old school technique but I believe it will give me more collagen than anything else I could do.  I am also considering micro needling prior to the peel.
> 
> Dolly Parton said "It takes a lot of money to look this cheap."  In my case, it took a lot of work to look this natural.
> 
> Most of it was in my forties.  Now that I am 71, it is time for another round.  It is like when your car hits 70,000 miles, a lot of stuff breaks, you replace it, and keep on driving.    In my case, the 70,000 mile work was in my forties.  Now I am going for a round of 140,000 mile work in my 70s.
> 
> I doubt I would have done the interventions  had I lived anywhere but Southern California.  The infrastructure was there to do little interventions over the course of a decade to allow me to continue to be me.  It doesn't seem abnormal there.   In almost any other state, it would probably seem extreme and self absorbed.
> 
> The good news is is possible to improve even at my age.   I started taking private pilates lessons about 2 years ago.  I have more core strength now. The saggy butt I have had my entire life has been replaced with a new and improved bubble butt that DH loves.   That new butt appeared without me even noticing.   I expect to live another 20-25 years and if I don't do some exercise remediation now, being old is not going to be good.  I feel like I am at the last chance saloon.
> 
> I wish I could tell you a few easy tricks for looking young, but it is lifetime of choices.
> 
> Regarding the portrait artist, I have contact info for her.  I will post it soon.


Well, it has worked wonderfully!

When I was in college I worked for a plastic surgeon in Beverly Hills. I witnessed chemical peels being done and the fantastic results. I also witnessed the suffering. People ended up with baby smooth skin, no matter how wrinkled it was when they started. I've never had any work done. I don't know if I ever will but I think I'll have my eyelids done if they start interfering with my vision.


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> Here are the reasons I look like I do.   You asked and I will tell you.
> 
> I was blessed to be born to good looking parents with no health problems.  Both parents were naturally thin. I am not as thin as I was most of my life, and I have a muffin top, but by other peoples standards, I am still thin.  I wish I were thinner because I have a closet full of fabulous clothes that are a size smaller than I am.
> 
> I have English Scottish skin and I burn very easily.  As a result, I avoided the sun most of my life.  I joke that I lived a vampire lifestyle.  No sun prevented a lot of sun damage.
> 
> I did not have children.  That averted a lot of aging.  It is not that I avoided having children to save my body.  DH and I did not meet until I was 40, so that ship had sailed.
> 
> I have always eaten healthy, not smoked, and drank very little.
> 
> I moved to CA in my forties.   CA is the epicenter of all professionals whose goal in life is help you look better.  Everyone in CA is very body conscious and no one thinks twice about getting assistance with their appearance.
> 
> I got a chemical peel on my face and neck which gave me a lot of collagen and gave me smooth, clear, baby skin.  I was a hot mess for about three weeks after the procedure, as the skin peeled and healed.  I looked like a burn victim.   After it healed, my skin was amazing.
> 
> DH had a major jaw surgery (to correct sleep apnea) and required some very focused fillers to deal with some of the scarring and gaps in the bone of his jaw.  His post-surgery remediation put me in touch with a very conservative plastic surgeon that did little things rather than extreme things.
> 
> I developed bags under my eyes at about 45  and looking at them made me feel old.   I had the surgeon remove the fat pads under my eyes and he lazered the the under-eye skin which made my under-eye are smooth and flat and wrinkle free.  I am not enthusiastic about lazering, especially by a plastic surgeon.  If I were to have it done again, I would only trust a dermatologist.  I wish I had not rubbed my eyes ever again after that but I did.
> 
> Then a couple years later, I had a mini face lift.  My goal was to stay looking like myself.   I sort of viewed it as the same as when the elastic in a skirt waist stretched out too much and you have it altered to make it fit again.  I wanted my skin to fit me.   I didn't want to be one of those people who had major work done at 70 and looked like a totally different person.  Little interventions kept me looking like me.
> 
> Then the last thing I did was my nose.  I had a really cute nose.  It was a great nose in fact.  Then one day I reached down to pick up something off the floor in front of the mirrored closet door.  In doing that, I saw my nose from the side.  I experienced total shock.  WTF?   What happened to my nose?   My nose had grown.  It was noticeably bigger.  You can make  Pinocchio jokes, but I don't lie. Lying was not the cause.  Your nose and ears keep growing as you age. That is why old people have such big ears.
> 
> At the time of my nose discovery, I was getting botox from a dermatological nurse who worked with a lot of plastic surgeons.   All plastic surgeons have their specialities.   She referred me to one who loved to do noses.   Boy was he excited to get his hands on my nose.  He did a great job.  It turned out very slightly better than my original nose as he took a tiny bump out of it besides whittling it back down to its original size.  That was about 17 years ago.
> 
> My nose was the last thing I have had done except for some hair removal.  At 65, started getting the bearded chin.  Let me tell you, that really makes you unfeminine.  Because I had excess testosterone levels, I was turning into the breaded  I couldn't tweeze fast enough to keep up with the hair growth.  I threw enough money at that to kill almost every hair follicle not on my scalp.
> 
> It is always something.
> 
> I am a project oriented person.   I do lots of large, labor intensive projects.  I prefer to do them myself because I am such a perfectionist that no one else's work suits me and I end up correcting it.   Plus, for the work in our business, my hourly rate is impossible to beat.   We don't pay me, but I like my bag budget.
> 
> Really long hours in my last real job and big projects in our current family business have kept me from taking care of myself over the last 20 years.   I keep thinking that each major project would be the last and I could turn to myself.  I no longer believe the "last project" lie that I tell myself.  I really worked my arse off thorough the pandemic and I am fed up.  I decided that this was going to be the year of me.
> 
> This year, no matter what, I am paying someone else to do it, and re-do it, until it suits me.  My job is to exercise, diet, lose my muffin top, moisturize my skin, bleach my teeth, start using Retin-A again, wear my contacts, actually put on make up, etc.  All my life, I was able to slide on my good genes, so I am not used to doing normal maintenance on me.
> 
> All my weight gain is in my middle.  To get rid of that little bulge in the middle of my tummy, I had my stomach lipo suctioned in my 40s.  What happens after lipo suction?  The fat goes somewhere else.  Now excess weight starts creeping on above my waist, then goes to my boobs, and finally to my face.  In comes off in the reverse order.   I have to lose the weight (about 20 pounds) very slowly so that my skin can shrink instead of sag.
> 
> I really want my face back.  I used to have very sculpted checks.  The fat I now have at the bottom of my face is what gives me resting ***** face.  The fat in my checks pulls the corners of my mouth down.   After I lose the weight I am going to see if the same dermatologist will give me another peel.  Chemical peels are a very old school technique but I believe it will give me more collagen than anything else I could do.  I am also considering micro needling prior to the peel.
> 
> Dolly Parton said "It takes a lot of money to look this cheap."  In my case, it took a lot of work to look this natural.
> 
> Most of it was in my forties.  Now that I am 71, it is time for another round.  It is like when your car hits 70,000 miles, a lot of stuff breaks, you replace it, and keep on driving.    In my case, the 70,000 mile work was in my forties.  Now I am going for a round of 140,000 mile work in my 70s.
> 
> I doubt I would have done the interventions  had I lived anywhere but Southern California.  The infrastructure was there to do little interventions over the course of a decade to allow me to continue to be me.  It doesn't seem abnormal there.   In almost any other state, it would probably seem extreme and self absorbed.
> 
> The good news is is possible to improve even at my age.   I started taking private pilates lessons about 2 years ago.  I have more core strength now. The saggy butt I have had my entire life has been replaced with a new and improved bubble butt that DH loves.   That new butt appeared without me even noticing.   I expect to live another 20-25 years and if I don't do some exercise remediation now, being old is not going to be good.  I feel like I am at the last chance saloon.
> 
> I wish I could tell you a few easy tricks for looking young, but it is lifetime of choices.
> 
> Regarding the portrait artist, I have contact info for her.  I will post it soon.


Wow, that’s awesome that you knew what was needed and could make it work so well for you. You look wonderful so thanks for sharing the tips! I’m not sure where does this kind of thing near me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Here are the reasons I look like I do.   You asked and I will tell you.
> 
> I was blessed to be born to good looking parents with no health problems.  Both parents were naturally thin. I am not as thin as I was most of my life, and I have a muffin top, but by other peoples standards, I am still thin.  I wish I were thinner because I have a closet full of fabulous clothes that are a size smaller than I am.
> 
> I have English Scottish skin and I burn very easily.  As a result, I avoided the sun most of my life.  I joke that I lived a vampire lifestyle.  No sun prevented a lot of sun damage.
> 
> I did not have children.  That averted a lot of aging.  It is not that I avoided having children to save my body.  DH and I did not meet until I was 40, so that ship had sailed.
> 
> I have always eaten healthy, not smoked, and drank very little.
> 
> I moved to CA in my forties.   CA is the epicenter of all professionals whose goal in life is help you look better.  Everyone in CA is very body conscious and no one thinks twice about getting assistance with their appearance.
> 
> I got a chemical peel on my face and neck which gave me a lot of collagen and gave me smooth, clear, baby skin.  I was a hot mess for about three weeks after the procedure, as the skin peeled and healed.  I looked like a burn victim.   After it healed, my skin was amazing.
> 
> DH had a major jaw surgery (to correct sleep apnea) and required some very focused fillers to deal with some of the scarring and gaps in the bone of his jaw.  His post-surgery remediation put me in touch with a very conservative plastic surgeon that did little things rather than extreme things.
> 
> I developed bags under my eyes at about 45  and looking at them made me feel old.   I had the surgeon remove the fat pads under my eyes and he lazered the the under-eye skin which made my under-eye are smooth and flat and wrinkle free.  I am not enthusiastic about lazering, especially by a plastic surgeon.  If I were to have it done again, I would only trust a dermatologist.  I wish I had not rubbed my eyes ever again after that but I did.
> 
> Then a couple years later, I had a mini face lift.  My goal was to stay looking like myself.   I sort of viewed it as the same as when the elastic in a skirt waist stretched out too much and you have it altered to make it fit again.  I wanted my skin to fit me.   I didn't want to be one of those people who had major work done at 70 and looked like a totally different person.  Little interventions kept me looking like me.
> 
> Then the last thing I did was my nose.  I had a really cute nose.  It was a great nose in fact.  Then one day I reached down to pick up something off the floor in front of the mirrored closet door.  In doing that, I saw my nose from the side.  I experienced total shock.  WTF?   What happened to my nose?   My nose had grown.  It was noticeably bigger.  You can make  Pinocchio jokes, but I don't lie. Lying was not the cause.  Your nose and ears keep growing as you age. That is why old people have such big ears.
> 
> At the time of my nose discovery, I was getting botox from a dermatological nurse who worked with a lot of plastic surgeons.   All plastic surgeons have their specialities.   She referred me to one who loved to do noses.   Boy was he excited to get his hands on my nose.  He did a great job.  It turned out very slightly better than my original nose as he took a tiny bump out of it besides whittling it back down to its original size.  That was about 17 years ago.
> 
> My nose was the last thing I have had done except for some hair removal.  At 65, started getting the bearded chin.  Let me tell you, that really makes you unfeminine.  Because I had excess testosterone levels, I was turning into the breaded  I couldn't tweeze fast enough to keep up with the hair growth.  I threw enough money at that to kill almost every hair follicle not on my scalp.
> 
> It is always something.
> 
> I am a project oriented person.   I do lots of large, labor intensive projects.  I prefer to do them myself because I am such a perfectionist that no one else's work suits me and I end up correcting it.   Plus, for the work in our business, my hourly rate is impossible to beat.   We don't pay me, but I like my bag budget.
> 
> Really long hours in my last real job and big projects in our current family business have kept me from taking care of myself over the last 20 years.   I keep thinking that each major project would be the last and I could turn to myself.  I no longer believe the "last project" lie that I tell myself.  I really worked my arse off thorough the pandemic and I am fed up.  I decided that this was going to be the year of me.
> 
> This year, no matter what, I am paying someone else to do it, and re-do it, until it suits me.  My job is to exercise, diet, lose my muffin top, moisturize my skin, bleach my teeth, start using Retin-A again, wear my contacts, actually put on make up, etc.  All my life, I was able to slide on my good genes, so I am not used to doing normal maintenance on me.
> 
> All my weight gain is in my middle.  To get rid of that little bulge in the middle of my tummy, I had my stomach lipo suctioned in my 40s.  What happens after lipo suction?  The fat goes somewhere else.  Now excess weight starts creeping on above my waist, then goes to my boobs, and finally to my face.  In comes off in the reverse order.   I have to lose the weight (about 20 pounds) very slowly so that my skin can shrink instead of sag.
> 
> I really want my face back.  I used to have very sculpted checks.  The fat I now have at the bottom of my face is what gives me resting ***** face.  The fat in my checks pulls the corners of my mouth down.   After I lose the weight I am going to see if the same dermatologist will give me another peel.  Chemical peels are a very old school technique but I believe it will give me more collagen than anything else I could do.  I am also considering micro needling prior to the peel.
> 
> Dolly Parton said "It takes a lot of money to look this cheap."  In my case, it took a lot of work to look this natural.
> 
> Most of it was in my forties.  Now that I am 71, it is time for another round.  It is like when your car hits 70,000 miles, a lot of stuff breaks, you replace it, and keep on driving.    In my case, the 70,000 mile work was in my forties.  Now I am going for a round of 140,000 mile work in my 70s.
> 
> I doubt I would have done the interventions  had I lived anywhere but Southern California.  The infrastructure was there to do little interventions over the course of a decade to allow me to continue to be me.  It doesn't seem abnormal there.   In almost any other state, it would probably seem extreme and self absorbed.
> 
> The good news is is possible to improve even at my age.   I started taking private pilates lessons about 2 years ago.  I have more core strength now. The saggy butt I have had my entire life has been replaced with a new and improved bubble butt that DH loves.   That new butt appeared without me even noticing.   I expect to live another 20-25 years and if I don't do some exercise remediation now, being old is not going to be good.  I feel like I am at the last chance saloon.
> 
> I wish I could tell you a few easy tricks for looking young, but it is lifetime of choices.
> 
> Regarding the portrait artist, I have contact info for her.  I will post it soon.


I respect that you did things slowly  and subtly. That your goal was to look like you snd keep looking like you. Like you, I am fortunate…I inherited good genes. My father looks young, and mother and grandmother looked amazing until illness (dementia and brain cancer) took it from them. I have faithfully used sunscreen every day on my face since I was in my late teens and can attest to the results, especially when compared to areas like my hands, which did not get sunscreen. I am blessed to have good health and take a common sense approach to keep it that way, since the odds are good that I will live into my 90’s. I take better care of myself than my parents and grandparents did, so it is not an unreasonable expectation. I want to live as much of my life in good health as I can and be able to remain active and engaged until the end. So while being healthy is important, looking young is not so much. I want healthy skin and a look of vitality, but a smooth face? A perfect body? Not a goal anymore. I would rather work on my insides, physically and mentally. I focus on hydration for my skin, using soothing products consistently and mild exfoliating. I notice changes, like my upper eyelids are a little  crepey/loose compared to how they used to be and my “11’s” hang around longer than they used to. I have some fine lines at the corners of my eyes and my forehead. My waist is thicker and the skin above my knees and on my upper arms is no longer tight. But I am 51, so it is normal. I am starting to look middle aged and that is ok…I am middle aged! I like being middle aged because I don’t have to care anymore about what people (especially men) think about how I look! Absolutely zero f**ks given. The only person I have to satisfy is ME! Boy, is that liberating! As long as I am healthy and can do the things I want, I am golden! And since my husband met me 5 years ago, this is the me he knows and fell in love with, so I am covered there.


----------



## Katinahat

Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.


I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches! 



I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.
> View attachment 5391337
> 
> I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches!
> View attachment 5391338
> View attachment 5391339
> 
> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!


Such a pretty color and a great bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Talking of getting older. Just opened my gift from DH….
> View attachment 5391179



Happy Birthday! 
Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.
> View attachment 5391337
> 
> I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches!
> View attachment 5391338
> View attachment 5391339
> 
> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!


Glorious! 
I am so happy for you! 
You are loved!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.
> View attachment 5391337
> 
> I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches!
> View attachment 5391338
> View attachment 5391339
> 
> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!


 Very pretty! Happy you got your bag & love it.
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.
> View attachment 5391337
> 
> I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches!
> View attachment 5391338
> View attachment 5391339
> 
> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!


Happy Birthday and many happy returns!  The bag looks lovely on you and is such a pretty color.  Enjoy!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Here are the reasons I look like I do.   You asked and I will tell you.
> 
> I was blessed to be born to good looking parents with no health problems.  Both parents were naturally thin. I am not as thin as I was most of my life, and I have a muffin top, but by other peoples standards, I am still thin.  I wish I were thinner because I have a closet full of fabulous clothes that are a size smaller than I am.
> 
> I have English Scottish skin and I burn very easily.  As a result, I avoided the sun most of my life.  I joke that I lived a vampire lifestyle.  No sun prevented a lot of sun damage.
> 
> I did not have children.  That averted a lot of aging.  It is not that I avoided having children to save my body.  DH and I did not meet until I was 40, so that ship had sailed.
> 
> I have always eaten healthy, not smoked, and drank very little.
> 
> I moved to CA in my forties.   CA is the epicenter of all professionals whose goal in life is help you look better.  Everyone in CA is very body conscious and no one thinks twice about getting assistance with their appearance.
> 
> I got a chemical peel on my face and neck which gave me a lot of collagen and gave me smooth, clear, baby skin.  I was a hot mess for about three weeks after the procedure, as the skin peeled and healed.  I looked like a burn victim.   After it healed, my skin was amazing.
> 
> DH had a major jaw surgery (to correct sleep apnea) and required some very focused fillers to deal with some of the scarring and gaps in the bone of his jaw.  His post-surgery remediation put me in touch with a very conservative plastic surgeon that did little things rather than extreme things.
> 
> I developed bags under my eyes at about 45  and looking at them made me feel old.   I had the surgeon remove the fat pads under my eyes and he lazered the the under-eye skin which made my under-eye are smooth and flat and wrinkle free.  I am not enthusiastic about lazering, especially by a plastic surgeon.  If I were to have it done again, I would only trust a dermatologist.  I wish I had not rubbed my eyes ever again after that but I did.
> 
> Then a couple years later, I had a mini face lift.  My goal was to stay looking like myself.   I sort of viewed it as the same as when the elastic in a skirt waist stretched out too much and you have it altered to make it fit again.  I wanted my skin to fit me.   I didn't want to be one of those people who had major work done at 70 and looked like a totally different person.  Little interventions kept me looking like me.
> 
> Then the last thing I did was my nose.  I had a really cute nose.  It was a great nose in fact.  Then one day I reached down to pick up something off the floor in front of the mirrored closet door.  In doing that, I saw my nose from the side.  I experienced total shock.  WTF?   What happened to my nose?   My nose had grown.  It was noticeably bigger.  You can make  Pinocchio jokes, but I don't lie. Lying was not the cause.  Your nose and ears keep growing as you age. That is why old people have such big ears.
> 
> At the time of my nose discovery, I was getting botox from a dermatological nurse who worked with a lot of plastic surgeons.   All plastic surgeons have their specialities.   She referred me to one who loved to do noses.   Boy was he excited to get his hands on my nose.  He did a great job.  It turned out very slightly better than my original nose as he took a tiny bump out of it besides whittling it back down to its original size.  That was about 17 years ago.
> 
> My nose was the last thing I have had done except for some hair removal.  At 65, started getting the bearded chin.  Let me tell you, that really makes you unfeminine.  Because I had excess testosterone levels, I was turning into the breaded  I couldn't tweeze fast enough to keep up with the hair growth.  I threw enough money at that to kill almost every hair follicle not on my scalp.
> 
> It is always something.
> 
> I am a project oriented person.   I do lots of large, labor intensive projects.  I prefer to do them myself because I am such a perfectionist that no one else's work suits me and I end up correcting it.   Plus, for the work in our business, my hourly rate is impossible to beat.   We don't pay me, but I like my bag budget.
> 
> Really long hours in my last real job and big projects in our current family business have kept me from taking care of myself over the last 20 years.   I keep thinking that each major project would be the last and I could turn to myself.  I no longer believe the "last project" lie that I tell myself.  I really worked my arse off thorough the pandemic and I am fed up.  I decided that this was going to be the year of me.
> 
> This year, no matter what, I am paying someone else to do it, and re-do it, until it suits me.  My job is to exercise, diet, lose my muffin top, moisturize my skin, bleach my teeth, start using Retin-A again, wear my contacts, actually put on make up, etc.  All my life, I was able to slide on my good genes, so I am not used to doing normal maintenance on me.
> 
> All my weight gain is in my middle.  To get rid of that little bulge in the middle of my tummy, I had my stomach lipo suctioned in my 40s.  What happens after lipo suction?  The fat goes somewhere else.  Now excess weight starts creeping on above my waist, then goes to my boobs, and finally to my face.  In comes off in the reverse order.   I have to lose the weight (about 20 pounds) very slowly so that my skin can shrink instead of sag.
> 
> I really want my face back.  I used to have very sculpted checks.  The fat I now have at the bottom of my face is what gives me resting ***** face.  The fat in my checks pulls the corners of my mouth down.   After I lose the weight I am going to see if the same dermatologist will give me another peel.  Chemical peels are a very old school technique but I believe it will give me more collagen than anything else I could do.  I am also considering micro needling prior to the peel.
> 
> Dolly Parton said "It takes a lot of money to look this cheap."  In my case, it took a lot of work to look this natural.
> 
> Most of it was in my forties.  Now that I am 71, it is time for another round.  It is like when your car hits 70,000 miles, a lot of stuff breaks, you replace it, and keep on driving.    In my case, the 70,000 mile work was in my forties.  Now I am going for a round of 140,000 mile work in my 70s.
> 
> I doubt I would have done the interventions  had I lived anywhere but Southern California.  The infrastructure was there to do little interventions over the course of a decade to allow me to continue to be me.  It doesn't seem abnormal there.   In almost any other state, it would probably seem extreme and self absorbed.
> 
> The good news is is possible to improve even at my age.   I started taking private pilates lessons about 2 years ago.  I have more core strength now. The saggy butt I have had my entire life has been replaced with a new and improved bubble butt that DH loves.   That new butt appeared without me even noticing.   I expect to live another 20-25 years and if I don't do some exercise remediation now, being old is not going to be good.  I feel like I am at the last chance saloon.
> 
> I wish I could tell you a few easy tricks for looking young, but it is lifetime of choices.
> 
> Regarding the portrait artist, I have contact info for her.  I will post it soon.


Thank you for sharing all of this! You look amazing, and at my age 54, I agree it is better to take care of things a little at a time. I believe in judicious, careful use of Botox, vollure filler, laser (I use several different kinds) and other non surgical procedures, by an experienced medical professional who understands your goals. Some may disagree; that’s fine; we are all different.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hope everyone is well!  I am completely behind on the thread, having been swamped with stuff lately.  All work and no play...  
Waiting for the weather to warm up a bit here.  I did however get out last weekend to meet some friends I hadn't seen in ages.  Drove a bit of a distance, but it was good fun and it was nice enough to be outdoors most of the time.   I took my knot clutch but forgot to take a picture!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.
> View attachment 5391337
> 
> I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches!
> View attachment 5391338
> View attachment 5391339
> 
> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!


Congratulations and happy birthday! I love that your DH tried to make it a bigger surprise. It's such a pretty color.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.
> View attachment 5391337
> 
> I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches!
> View attachment 5391338
> View attachment 5391339
> 
> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!



Happy Birthday, and what a thoughtful DH. Enjoy your day and new bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> Today I have tales from Jerusalem to share.   Our hotel is inside the Wall, about 200 feet from the Jaffa Gate to the Old City.  We really like the character and coziness.   Yesterday we took a tour of the Old City that had two guides: one Jewish and one Palestinian.   They shared the political views of each side which was very interesting.   Tromping around for 4.5 hours was bit much for us.  We flopped down at the nearest restaurant after the tour.  There are a gazillion small shops in that part of the Old City.   One that was just over DH's shoulder had these amazing quilts displayed on the outside wall.   I decided that one would be the major souvenir for this trip, but I was too pooped to shop without a nap.
> 
> Today we had a difficult time finding out way back to that street but finally found the shop.  I had a negotiating plan. When we were in Cairo in 2019, I accidentally learned how to negotiate.  We were in a coffee shop in the bazaar in the Muslim Disrict of Cairo.  There was a scarf shop 10 feet away.  As we drank coffee, I kept eyeing the cashmere shawls and the shop owner trying to sell me.   The first price he offered was $48 for one.  I really didn't see any I loved so I said no.  But I kept looking from my table in the coffee shop and the price kept dropping.  I kept looking, he kept offering, I kept saying no.  When he finally offered me 2 for $25 I just couldn't say no.  He was negotiating with himself.  I decided the trick is to make them want to sell you more than you appear to want to buy.
> 
> So for this quilt, I planned to let him hook me, slowly.  I knew exactly what I wanted before I walked in, but I let him show me the 3 sizes:   18" x 60" runners, 4' x 6',  6' x 9'.   (these are rough dimensions since I can't think in meters).  He asked what size I wanted and said I just wanted to find one I really liked and would make the size work.   He showed me lots of pieces in blue themes and in purple themes as I requested.  They went into the "maybe" pile or the "no" pile.  It was only after I had my piles, he would tell me what the prices were even though I asked much earlier.  2600 shekels for the big one ($800), 1600 shekels ($500) for the medium one, and 600 shekels  ($200) for the small one.  I entered the money and sizes in my phone.   Then DH appeared and said our food was ready.   I left but said I would return.   I had been hoping for $400 for the big one, but a 50% discount seemed a bit much to hope for.   I moved my target to $500.  After lunch I took DH back with me.  He pretended to be upset about the prices.   The guy kept promising to make me a good deal if I bought more than one.
> 
> In my original plan, I was going to keep dropping by but not pulling the trigger, assuming that the price would keep dropping.   I told the shop owner that it takes me a long time to make up my mind and I needed to think about it.  We were going to visit a tourist site outside the Old City and then I would come back.   He gave me the big press for NOW.  After Covid, who knows if there is a tomorrow.  This poor man opened his shop two weeks before the pandemic.  He was desperate for money as he was on the verge of closing his shop.   He went straight to the big discount:  40% off.  That made the price $503.   I took the price that I wanted, paid, and ran.
> 
> I don't know if any of his story was true.  I don't know if 40% off was the real price to begin with.   Our experience is we never know when we are being scammed until we discuss prices with people at the front desk of the hotels we stay in.   The taxi driver in Tel Aviv tried to overcharge us by 40% but we balked just because it seemed so high.   We ended up paying the upper end of the normal range.  If this vendor's story is true about opening his store at the beginning of the pandemic, I feel very badly for him.
> 
> This is the one I wanted and got.
> View attachment 5378293
> 
> 
> 
> These were some of the finalists.
> 
> View attachment 5378294
> View attachment 5378295
> View attachment 5378296
> 
> 
> Then the discussions started with DH about how to get it home since our suitcases are bulging.  DH wanted to ship it and we learned that a post office was practically across the street from our hotel.  We asked a restauranteur where the post office was since across the street can mean anything.  He told us you have to have an appointment that you make through Apple.   Seriously?  An appointment for the post office?  Nothing is ever easy in a foreign county.   He directed us to an adjacent shop saying the shopkeeper would help us, which was really just an attempt to throw some business to his friend.  The shopkeeper was as much of a tech dinosaur as we are, so the restauranteur had to get his phone to make the appointment.  We felt obligated to tip the shopkeeper (we had already tipped the restauranteur).   The shopkeeper kept trying to sell us jewelry and rugs which we didn't want.  In local etiquette, we could not tip for the assistance, we had to buy something.  I asked for incense thinking it would be cheap.  It turned out to be 40 shekels ($13) for assistance in getting an appointment with post office.   Shakes head.   But I am very happy with my purchase.  When I get home, I will post on an site picture.


I absolutely adore your story about negotiating with the quilt seller in the Old City! It sounds as though you did just fine. Bringing DH in, and making him be a bit annoyed about the price, was the perfect touch.

And the quilt itself is a stunner! You will enjoy it for years to come… as well as the memories.

A side note: when Mr. PG and I were tourists in Egypt, we noticed one Egyptian shopkeeper standing in the doorway of his shop greeting everypasserby in the correct language (English, French, German, and so on). We were on this trip with my parents, who had travelled quite a bit in the Middle East, so I asked my Dad how the shopkeeper was able to choose the correct greeting. "He looks at the shoes," Dad told me. "Also the type of camera!" Of course this was many years ago, before everyone took photos with their smartphone!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> I respect that you did things slowly  and subtly. That your goal was to look like you snd keep looking like you. Like you, I am fortunate…I inherited good genes. My father looks young, and mother and grandmother looked amazing until illness (dementia and brain cancer) took it from them. I have faithfully used sunscreen every day on my face since I was in my late teens and can attest to the results, especially when compared to areas like my hands, which did not get sunscreen. I am blessed to have good health and take a common sense approach to keep it that way, since the odds are good that I will live into my 90’s. I take better care of myself than my parents and grandparents did, so it is not an unreasonable expectation. I want to live as much of my life in good health as I can and be able to remain active and engaged until the end. So while being healthy is important, looking young is not so much. I want healthy skin and a look of vitality, but a smooth face? A perfect body? Not a goal anymore. I would rather work on my insides, physically and mentally. I focus on hydration for my skin, using soothing products consistently and mild exfoliating. I notice changes, like my upper eyelids are a little  crepey/loose compared to how they used to be and my “11’s” hang around longer than they used to. I have some fine lines at the corners of my eyes and my forehead. My waist is thicker and the skin above my knees and on my upper arms is no longer tight. But I am 51, so it is normal. I am starting to look middle aged and that is ok…I am middle aged! I like being middle aged because I don’t have to care anymore about what people (especially men) think about how I look! Absolutely zero f**ks given. The only person I have to satisfy is ME! Boy, is that liberating! As long as I am healthy and can do the things I want, I am golden! And since my husband met me 5 years ago, this is the me he knows and fell in love with, so I am covered there.


I admire your discipline with the sunscreen and hydration of your skin.  I am great about big projects, but discipline on day to day stuff, I suck.  I can't even keep plants watered.  Good for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> Thank you for sharing all of this! You look amazing, and at my age 54, I agree it is better to take care of things a little at a time. I believe in judicious, careful use of Botox, vollure filler, laser (I use several different kinds) and other non surgical procedures, by an experienced medical professional who understands your goals. Some may disagree; that’s fine; we are all different.


Please tell us about your experience with lasers.  My knowledge of lasers is frozen in the 1990s.   The impression I developed back then was lasering made your skin thinner.  With the continuing march of medical progress, that is probably no longer true.   What types have you used and what do you consider to be the pros and cons.?


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.
> View attachment 5391337
> 
> I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches!
> View attachment 5391338
> View attachment 5391339
> 
> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!


Any chance we could she more of a close up of the leather?  I love quishably soft leather to.  How does the clasp work?  That is adorable that your husband worked so hard to surprise you.  Great color.  Where did you find this special piece?


----------



## 880

@Katinahat , happy birthday! What a fabulous surprise from your DH! I am so happy for you!



Cordeliere said:


> Please tell us about your experience with lasers.  My knowledge of lasers is frozen in the 1990s.   The impression I developed back then was lasering made your skin thinner.  With the continuing march of medical progress, that is probably no longer true.   What types have you used and what do you consider to be the pros and cons.?



i have a medical issue colloquially known as adult onset birthmark that necessitates the use of dark skinned laser, so i detailed the types of lasers (with my particular caveats) in this thread:
	

	




						Does anyone have a regular doctor for anti aging maintenance in NYC?
					

I have finally caved and gotten dysport  on my entire forehead but I see the results starting to wear off after just six weeks so am looking for a doctor that can do regular anti aging procedures - some dysport or botox, perhaps filler for smaller lines, smaller touch-ups. etc.  I need a regular...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I also require laser to stimulate collagen and rebuild my skin texture (significantly damaged bc of allergic reactions to essential oils in carrier oil base). I have only had medical laser and other work done by extremely experienced medical professionals who are in favor of a very minimal approach. In NYC, there are very few facilities that have the appropriate arsenal of lasers for dark skin, and I go to the pioneer in the field who is affiliated with NYU. It is expensive.

  I also get laser or manual extraction of milia; Botox; vollure filler etc; in conjunction with laser. i have no idea why some people need laser Botox and filler every few months. I find that frightening and would not do any of this if that were the case.

*Please be aware that sun exposure will adversely affect laser treatment, so it is not recommended in the summertime and unless you are committed to daily use of sun screen.*

No over the counter product or aesthetic service that I tried provided adequate solutions for my particular issues.  (I used to go to a specialist Aida bicaj for  Biologique Recherche facials and have used a variety of product from very fancy to relatively basic Paulas choice). I do use prescription tretoinin ointment very very sparingly and as needed.

I did start with dermatological hair removal laser decades ago that was not ideal bc the lasers then were formulated for pale skin). I did not experience any skin thinning.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> What I bought shopping
> 
> DH and take turns picking the destination. Israel was his choice. He read that Tel Aviv has an amazing street life centered on the coffee shops and bars. He wanted to come and sit in all the coffee shops and talk to people.
> 
> Since we arrived in Tel Aviv, we have hit a lot of outdoor cafes. On Sunday, we were having a beer on the sidewalk at this bar. From across the street, it is impossible not to notice the rainbow of flags. It looks a little odd to an American that the color we start with on the left in our rainbow, red, starts on the right, but Hebrew reads right to left. The rainbow meaning is still the same. It is a gay bar. We were there in the afternoon, so it was mostly empty. Later on, I researched where the gay district was located. It turned out that bar is the epicenter of gay life in Tel Aviv.
> View attachment 5389547
> 
> 
> 
> Across the street was an optician’s store. The store belongs to a Russian immigrant family and has been there 98 years. The windows were colorful and appealing. The glasses in the window were avant garde. The checked frames called to me, but that is just not my look. Many of the colors and shapes of the frames screamed “possibility” to me.
> View attachment 5389548
> 
> View attachment 5389549
> 
> View attachment 5389550
> 
> 
> I have had the same frames for at least 10 years. Small, titanium and rimless. Light as a feather, but they disappear into my face. That used to be a good thing, but as I have aged, I think I need something that adds interest to my face. Sort of the same thing as older ladies who start wearing brighter lipstick so they don’t look so washed out. I need glasses with personality. Since the glasses frames available in my town are rather plain and boring, I thought it wouldn’t hurt to go in and check out the inventory. It never hurts to look—right? I left DH across the street with his and my beer to finish off. Even though the gay men walking by were giving DH lots of approval, and even tossed him pointed looks that said “dump her and come with me big boy,” I figured he could hold his own.
> 
> I tried on frames in my favorite colors—purple and blue. I tried various shapes. Larger, brighter frames had the impact I wanted. Fairly quickly, I settled on one and I had the store hold it until I could call my optimist to make sure she could fill the prescription in foreign frames. It was a go. I came back for them on Monday. When I gave the frames one last try on, I noticed a feature that thrilled me. I am always losing the eye pads out of my glasses. In these glasses the eye pads are built in and are made of flexible titanium. How cool is that?
> View attachment 5389551
> 
> See the metal pad-less nose pieces?
> View attachment 5389552
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of me in my old frames and a pic of me in the new frames. In the pics, I kind of think the old ones look better, but IRL the new ones do make my face more interesting. The new ones have temporary tinted plastic in them so you can see what they look like with lens, and I think the glare and tint ruins the look in the picture.
> View attachment 5389553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389554
> 
> 
> The glasses purchase was yesterday. Today I left DH reading in the hotel room while I went to an artisan street fair. There was a woman doing portraits in acrylic paint, in a mere 20 minutes, and for a mere 200 shekels, which is about $62. She had pictures of her work: pics of people with their portraits . I noticed her pictures captured the essence of the people, but made them look better than they actually look.
> 
> This is how my thinking went. I have really enjoyed the street life in Tel Aviv. The people watching makes me smile. I normally have resting b*tch face, which I am trying to correct. Since the street scene puts a smile on my face, it seemed like a very opportune time to get a portrait done, that in all likelihood, would be flattering. I told her I wanted to be next.
> 
> The artist was from Belarus. Her facial expressions were a hoot. When she looks at the subject, she opens her mouth in a big ahh, almost lion like. When she turns to the painting, she purses her mouth in concentration. She was like a symphonic conductor with bold expressive movements as she paints. It is as if her mouth and the painting spatula are spiritually connected.
> View attachment 5389558
> 
> View attachment 5389559
> 
> 
> 
> Because the street scene passing by was so interesting, it was not hard to keep a smile on my face for 20 minutes. She made me tuck my chin in, as opposed to having it jut forward. This is the same thing my Pilates teacher tries to get me to do. People stop and look over her shoulder. Watching their expressions was fun. It made me wonder what the picture would look like, but I got the sense people generally approved, and, in some cases, loved it.
> 
> Here is my portrait. The artist took a few liberties. My hair is not really purple. My glasses are oval, not round like she painted them. I guess she was psychic on the new glasses look I want. The shirt I was wearing was black and white. She gave me a slight “cat that swallowed the canary” look. I was surprised by it all, but like it.
> View attachment 5389563
> 
> 
> It had to dry for 30 minutes, so I trotted back to the hotel to as DH if he wanted one. He was game. Here is his portraint. DH is 78. He has white hair and a white beard. His picture looks insanely young to me, but she really captured all the little quirks of his face.   He is happy with it.
> View attachment 5389570
> 
> 
> I am hoping my picture will be a reminder to smile and hold my head up and my chin in.



I think both your pictures look great and fun. 

I like the way your head is held high and proud,  perfect.

DH also has blue-framed glasses. Not only do they give they give more personality (DH doesn't need any more 'personality' IMO ) but they're harder to lose, and that's _his_ biggest problem.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Thank you again! I have not yet picked up the plexiglass (I go back and forth bc I think it’s mainly for summer) but here is the boy. It is so tiny, my iPhone doesn’t fit lol. Smaller than a mini reissue. But, I love it
> View attachment 5389692
> View attachment 5389693



The Boy looks great on you. 

But,

what do you do with your phone?


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> My Mum started having grey hair before she was 40 and later in life turned snow white. I had my first white streak at 16 and grey mixed into my strange colourful haircolour ever since. Still people used to perceive my colour as black which it never was. (All shades of brown from darkest to light, some red especially when it rained, grey, white...)
> Now I'm in my 50ies. My hair is white at the roots, the lenghts ( almost reaching my waist) are my old colourful shades only faded a little ... I have been colouring the roots for years- not regularly though. I do it myself. The hairdtessers don't understand what I want: not a full head of colour, just darker  brown hair with streaks of white around my face blending into the lengths... this usually grows out looking quite natural.
> At the moment it's grown out. Time to get my act together and dye it!
> 
> The white around my face makes me look old and washed out so going totally white isn't an option before I give into actually being old.



DH's mother was so blonde when she was younger, by the time it turned white hardly anyone ever noticed.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.
> View attachment 5391337
> 
> I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches!
> View attachment 5391338
> View attachment 5391339
> 
> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!



Belated Happy Birthday  

I agree, perfect shade


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @Katinahat , happy birthday! What a fabulous surprise from your DH! I am so happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> i have a medical issue colloquially known as adult onset birthmark that necessitates the use of dark skinned laser, so i detailed the types of lasers (with my particular caveats) in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a regular doctor for anti aging maintenance in NYC?
> 
> 
> I have finally caved and gotten dysport  on my entire forehead but I see the results starting to wear off after just six weeks so am looking for a doctor that can do regular anti aging procedures - some dysport or botox, perhaps filler for smaller lines, smaller touch-ups. etc.  I need a regular...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also require laser to stimulate collagen and rebuild my skin texture (significantly damaged bc of allergic reactions to essential oils in carrier oil base). I have only had medical laser and other work done by extremely experienced medical professionals who are in favor of a very minimal approach. In NYC, there are very few facilities that have the appropriate arsenal of lasers for dark skin, and I go to the pioneer in the field who is affiliated with NYU. It is expensive.
> 
> I also get laser or manual extraction of milia; Botox; vollure filler etc; in conjunction with laser. i have no idea why some people need laser Botox and filler every few months. I find that frightening and would not do any of this if that were the case.
> 
> *Please be aware that sun exposure will adversely affect laser treatment, so it is not recommended in the summertime and unless you are committed to daily use of sun screen.*
> 
> No over the counter product or aesthetic service that I tried provided adequate solutions for my particular issues.  (I used to go to a specialist Aida bicaj for  Biologique Recherche facials and have used a variety of product from very fancy to relatively basic Paulas choice). I do use prescription tretoinin ointment very very sparingly and as needed.
> 
> I did start with dermatological hair removal laser decades ago that was not ideal bc the lasers then were formulated for pale skin). I did not experience any skin thinning.



I am very pleased that medical science can help those that born in earlier times had to just 'put-up and shut-up'. My sister has has laser treatment for a medical condition too. 

I have to look up laser Botox/filler. I have a few friends who have reg treatments. One always seems to be going through something with these. 

I keep away from everything bar basic skincare. 1. Because I am too lazy to keep anything up 2. Because I'm too scared. 

I know I have to see a dentist though


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.
> View attachment 5391337
> 
> I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches!
> View attachment 5391338
> View attachment 5391339
> 
> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!


What a lovely surprise. So happy you are enjoying your Birthday.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I am very pleased that medical science can help those that born in earlier times had to just 'put-up and shut-up'. My sister has has laser treatment for a medical condition too.
> 
> I have to look up laser Botox/filler. I have a few friends who have reg treatments. One always seems to be going through something with these.
> 
> I keep away from everything bar basic skincare. 1. Because I am too lazy to keep anything up 2. Because I'm too scared.
> 
> I know I have to see a dentist though



When you reach a certain age, I am convinced every dentist recommends invisalyn! 

i neglected to punctuate. I meant my medical specialist does laser, Botox, and vollure filler. My point in including this was to recommend a specialist who was expert in many different solutions but who doesn’t push any aggressively. Apologies


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.
> View attachment 5391337
> 
> I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches!
> View attachment 5391338
> View attachment 5391339
> 
> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!


What a perfect surprise from your DH!  Bag is lovely! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> The Boy looks great on you.
> 
> But,
> 
> what do you do with your phone?



Phone and hand sanitizer mini bottle have to go into my cargo pants pocket lol

the mini boy only fits a dior accordion card case which is smaller in footprint but deeper than the calvi. I honestly think a calvi would not fit. The mini boy is much smaller than the old mini reissue (I’ve heard the new one is smaller)

having said that, I love it so much I’m thinking about another one.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!


Gorgeous! And you look fantastic; well done matching your outfit so perfectly with the bag!
Happy birthday! 


ElainePG said:


> A side note: when Mr. PG and I were tourists in Egypt, we noticed one Egyptian shopkeeper standing in the doorway of his shop greeting everypasserby in the correct language (English, French, German, and so on). We were on this trip with my parents, who had travelled quite a bit in the Middle East, so I asked my Dad how the shopkeeper was able to choose the correct greeting. "He looks at the shoes," Dad told me. "Also the type of camera!"


Love this story!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.
> View attachment 5391337
> 
> I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches!
> View attachment 5391338
> View attachment 5391339
> 
> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!



Happy happy birthday and congrats on the bag! It looks great on you.


----------



## papertiger

On the case of the red case

I tried to call Asprey at least 4 times about the red case. I couldn't get through  They've had a massive overhaul of the company lately, it feels like a ship without a captain. I have my SA's contact details but I think he may have changed phones when they moved. I tried the main new phone number 1. CS 2. Retail staff & 3 Accounts. No luck.

I need to think about the Cartier Trilogy earrings and/or the VCA Zodiac/Zodiaque pendant I've had my eye on. Both companies are having a price hike soon and I've had my eye on the pendant since it came out last year. Only mentioning them now because of the price increase,  I could get the brief case next month, but I can't get everything now.


----------



## afroken

Just catching up to this thread. It’s been a hectic couple of weeks at work and I’m completely burnt out! I just booked an all-inclusive trip to Punta Cana with friends for end of June and I’m so excited! I initially wanted to go to Europe in June, but we started searching for flights too late and now everything is so expensive. Europe will have to wait till the fall.

@Cordeliere love all the travel posts! I feel like I’m right there in Israel right now reading about your travels.



papertiger said:


> I went out Thurs on a (posh) site-visit and had the opportunity to wear my new Gucci all-black BTH along with my practical, ever-faithful Evie. Looked great in the evening when I went to see an exhibition/dinner at the Mandrake hotel (think luxe contemporary-gothic).
> 
> In the middle of the day I tried some jewellery at Asprey, although they didn't have the bracelet or earrings I really wanted to try on (my fault - it was an impromptu visit).  I also looked at work bags (such pretty colours). Asprey made the famous red case that our (UK) Chancellor carries on budget day, and they are mostly famed for bags and boxes besides jewellery. They had more casual laptop cases, I looked at cranberry, light-grey and lapis, or _this_ proper red briefcase, one of the nicest briefcases I've ever seen. No strap though.
> 
> I have _always_ had a thing for nice briefcases and work bags, even more than handbags. I guess because I spend most my 'out' going to and from work. I was going to buy an Hermes Box Sac Depeche 'one day' new or preloved, but I think I prefer this. The question is, would I get enough use out of it. Recently, my favourite baggage combo for work is my Evie, laptop sleeve in a tote, usually handheld because my work laptop is old and heavy.
> 
> What are your feelings/requirements towards work bags? Do they count? Do you care about the appearance of the bag as much as your handbags? Do you care about the appearance as mush as the practicality.
> 
> Other pics are on my phone which is being charged but here's a couple I already uploaded to my laptop. Old one of my BTH. I think it's a lucky bag for me, I certainly feel great carrying it.
> 
> View attachment 5386721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386694


That red briefcase is beautiful! Love your style. For me, I used to carry a Longchamp nylon tote with my laptop in it, plus a small wristlet. But the pandemic happened and then we started working from home. After offices reopened again, I realized that I really miss wearing my purses (especially since I didn’t get much opportunity to wear them during our long lockdowns), and so I ditched my Longchamp, bought a super lightweight laptop bag, and now wear my purses along with the laptop bag when going to the office. I definitely don’t count my laptop bag into my collection, not pretty enough haha 




jblended said:


> I have a little life update, but no bag news as I haven't used any this past week. Sorry if this is all too long and there are any typos. I'm quite tired and am pouring my heart out whilst I've got some courage left in me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Work update
> 
> 
> 
> I met up with my former boss and it was lovely catching up. However, he did ask to see me without a mask (he knew my accident had changed my appearance) and his reaction was awful. He looked horrified. He said all the right things, was very polite, but he was clearly not expecting my new face.
> 
> I keep forgetting that other people don't see what I see. To me, one side of my face is wonky but it's still a normal face. I don't quite think it warrants such shocked reactions but, clearly it does because it keeps happening. Evidently, I'm desensitized.
> 
> He said he wouldn't be able to offer me my old job back because they're no longer masked up in the office and my appearance would make clients and staff uncomfortable. I should say, we are open and honest with each other and I was expecting him to be this direct. I appreciate it and was not offended.
> 
> I tried to explain that I wanted a remote position anyway as my mum is now living with me and we are both in the vulnerable category, and I'd prefer not to deal with clients but perhaps I could take on an admin role. He seemed unconvinced and remained hesitant. Eventually he admitted that he doesn't expect the rest of the team to be able to adapt and he thinks it would be an unhealthy environment for me if they couldn't see past my injuries.
> In the end, we decided to head to the office together where he'd introduce me to everyone, show me all the new stuff the company is working on, and then we'd decide our next move based on how that initial trial went.
> 
> Introductions were awkward. Most of the people I'd worked previously with have moved on, so it was all these people I had never seen. They were staring, giggling, uncertain of where to look. I made normal conversation with them, took a tour, sat with the boss and gave him some input on something he was working on that I have some experience in. Figured that the shock would pass and it would all be fine later.
> Then I went to the restrooms and as I walked in, I heard several of the women I'd been introduced to speaking about me. I didn't mean to eavesdrop but I was frozen in fear. Suffice it to say, the comments about my appearance made me feel physically ill.
> I had been friendly and, in my experience, people get over the initial shock and then can just engage with me normally. However, these people were not going to be adaptable. It was clear that I would always be mocked behind my back. The things they said were the cruelest I'd heard yet- and I've heard a lot.
> My former boss had hinted at this but I didn't quite get it until I overheard their conversation. I had a misplaced confidence in myself, thinking I could get them to see me beyond the face.
> 
> So, now what? I've tired to return to work since the accident and have repeatedly found myself in this position. Some people are honest about my face not being a good representation of their brand. Others just say I won't fit in. Whichever approach is taken, I know the issue is that I look frightening to them. I'm glad I've not been hired to meet some disability quota or out of pity. Still, it leaves me feeling quite stuck.
> Of course, there is the added problem of the length of time I've been unemployed now. Literally since the accident, 4.5 years ago. The longer I am not working, the less employable I become. The pandemic really didn't help with my entire industry shutting down for the past 2 years, as well.
> 
> I think being self-employed is the only way to proceed now. I'd like to think I'll return to a corporate job at some point, but it's clearly not happening at this time. Holding out for it is draining me and I need to focus on something else. My mental health can't keep taking these hits.
> This is a challenge I'll have to rise to. Feeling quite deflated but I know I'll pick myself up and get on with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Surgeon update. TW details of injuries
> 
> 
> 
> I also met with the surgeon whom I was referred to for possibly reconstructing the disfigured section of my face. It was a brief meeting and examination as he'd already seen my file/photos/medical history from my doctor.
> 
> He examined me and explained that the only solution would be something called Scultpra. Basically one side of my face was crushed when the car hit me. The cheek and jaw bones were set in surgery afterwards, but didn't heal correctly due to complications I had. Then the skin of my face sort of adhered to the scar tissue that formed around the injury as I was healing in the months after the accident, so that side of my face has no cheek/facial fat. You can see bones, facial muscles, tendons, indents and such. I don't know how to explain it.
> 
> The Scupltra is like a filler of some sort (?) that would be injected underneath the skin, and plump up that space so you don't see the bones underneath. My face wouldn't be symmetrical or totally normal, but it would be better.
> However, after examining me, he said my skin is too thin for this option. It is also fully adhered to the scar tissue and he wouldn't be able to get in between the skin and underlying muscle to inject me. He would risk hitting muscle/bone with the needle.
> He said even if he managed to successfully inject me, my medical history indicates that I'd have complications from the Sculptra and there's a very high probability that I would end up looking _even more disfigured_ if I attempted it.
> 
> He sent me to another colleague of his for a second opinion (thankfully I got seen immediately right after this consult so it was all done in one day), and the other surgeon examined me and told me never to touch my face. He said any attempt to fix this would tear my facial skin as it's so thin and would permanently ruin my face.
> 
> I've had the same feedback from other doctors I've seen over the years, so it wasn't a complete surprise, but it remains disappointing. Sculptra is new to me and was interesting to hear about, but since it's not an option, I'll looking at this whole thing as an interesting masterclass where I learned something totally new.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the update I wanted to post, but such is life. Time to lick these wounds and find another way forward. If anyone read all that; thank you for your patience! I'm sorry I go off-topic so often. I had said I'd stop doing that but this is kind of my only outlet. Hopefully less of this from now on. Thank you all for being here for me.
> 
> ETA: Funny how posting about what's happening gives me a clearer perspective. It has just hit me how much I've been handling since the pandemic started. I've either been in hospital or trying to create a "normal" life in the brief moments outside of hospital, applying for jobs whilst in quarantine. And somehow I also moved to another country.
> I'm tired!
> Taking some time off now, I think. Not going to think about working, or my health, or anything serious at all. I'm going to focus on being present. I'm easily the luckiest person on the planet and I'm losing sight of that. I just want to enjoy resting, get some sunshine, focus on all the good fortune I do have, and recharge my batteries. The obstacles will be overcome somehow, but not unless I'm starting from a place of gratitude.


Thank you for the update! I love hearing about all of your life updates outside of purses, and I consider all of you to be my friends so don’t worry about going “off-topic”! I’m so angry that there are people in this world who don’t even have an ounce of decency in them that they would mock someone for something they could not control. Like @Katinahat , I’m fortunate to live in a country where this kind of behaviour is illegal and employment law would take care of these people faster than they even realize what’s happening. This is a reflection of them and speaks volumes of their character. I feel sorry for them that they take enjoyment in someone else’s pain, what pitiful people.

Sorry to hear about your meeting with the surgeon. I hope that in time, new medical advancements will be developed and that there will soon be a procedure for you that’s both safe and yields the results that you want.

Hugs 


Katinahat said:


> I love your updates! I can almost taste the crepes! The phots are brilliant. Can’t wait for the final instalments.
> 
> Wow, this is so beautiful. I’m back to thinking I should have red!
> 
> 
> I’m so sorry this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Response to your update
> 
> 
> 
> You are not derailing the thread and we care about you. I’m shocked and saddened for you that you were treated like this. I’m not naive that these things can happen but I can tell you it wouldn’t happen where I work. You should be employed based on your merits and nothing else. We’d educate both the children and the staff to understand what you have been through to be completely inclusive. There is an excellent charity “Changing Faces”  in the U.K. who I’ve brought in before to help with a child in a similar situation to you. https://www.changingfaces.org.uk
> I’m not sure where you are but employment law and the Equalities Act 2010 would cover you against being treated this way in the U.K.
> 
> You are a positive and guiding light to us in being grateful for what we have in the face of adversity. I admire your courage and your good spirits.
> 
> _You never know how strong you are, until being strong is the only choice you have. _
> Bob Marley
> 
> 
> 
> And that bag is totally brilliant! There are definitely times when I need my own Mr Grumpy!


Thank you for sharing this charity! I have not heard of them before but will read up about them to learn more about their impacts.


Katinahat said:


> Just back from cocktails and a lovely meal with DH and the DDs. He did get me the bag. He said he was just trying to put me off the scent to make it more of a surprise but he knew I loved it and wanted me to have it. I think the DDs are eyeing it up too.
> View attachment 5391337
> 
> I was back in boots and a jumper for going out as it’s cold here for spring but it all coordinates with the Brioche. Even the cocktail matches!
> View attachment 5391338
> View attachment 5391339
> 
> I think I may have found my perfect neutral shade and I absolutely love the squishably soft leather with the PHW. It’s double celebrations!


Happy belated birthday!! I’m sorry that your two weeks break was stressful. This is a beautiful bag, Longchamp leather goods and silk scarves are underrated!

—————

For anyone that remembers, I bought a happy bag from a small Dutch designer named frrry a while back. I loved the bag so much that I just bought a second one (with different colour/leather combinations). Here it is! You probably can’t even tell the difference between my first happy bag and second one since they are all so similar  when I saw this bag, it immediately spoke to me and I joked to my colleague that if I were ever reborn as a handbag, this would be it. It’s me in a handbag, so I just had to get another one  after I bought my second one, the price increased by 60 euros so I guess I got a good deal too.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> When you reach a certain age, I am convinced every dentist recommends invisalyn!
> 
> i neglected to punctuate. I meant my medical specialist does laser, Botox, and vollure filler. My point in including this was to recommend a specialist who was expert in many different solutions but who doesn’t push any aggressively. Apologies



OMG, yes! Our dentist is on a mission to convince DH and me we need Invisalign. I thought it was just because our old dentist sold his practice and our new dentist was looking for more income to cover the cost of buying the practice, but your comment makes me think we aren’t alone.


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Just catching up to this thread. It’s been a hectic couple of weeks at work and I’m completely burnt out! I just booked an all-inclusive trip to Punta Cana with friends for end of June and I’m so excited! I initially wanted to go to Europe in June, but we started searching for flights too late and now everything is so expensive. Europe will have to wait till the fall.
> 
> @Cordeliere love all the travel posts! I feel like I’m right there in Israel right now reading about your travels.
> 
> 
> That red briefcase is beautiful! Love your style. For me, I used to carry a Longchamp nylon tote with my laptop in it, plus a small wristlet. But the pandemic happened and then we started working from home. After offices reopened again, I realized that I really miss wearing my purses (especially since I didn’t get much opportunity to wear them during our long lockdowns), and so I ditched my Longchamp, bought a super lightweight laptop bag, and now wear my purses along with the laptop bag when going to the office. I definitely don’t count my laptop bag into my collection, not pretty enough haha
> View attachment 5391992
> 
> 
> Thank you for the update! I love hearing about all of your life updates outside of purses, and I consider all of you to be my friends so don’t worry about going “off-topic”! I’m so angry that there are people in this world who don’t even have an ounce of decency in them that they would mock someone for something they could not control. Like @Katinahat , I’m fortunate to live in a country where this kind of behaviour is illegal and employment law would take care of these people faster than they even realize what’s happening. This is a reflection of them and speaks volumes of their character. I feel sorry for them that they take enjoyment in someone else’s pain, what pitiful people.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your meeting with the surgeon. I hope that in time, new medical advancements will be developed and that there will soon be a procedure for you that’s both safe and yields the results that you want.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Thank you for sharing this charity! I have not heard of them before but will read up about them to learn more about their impacts.
> 
> Happy belated birthday!! I’m sorry that your two weeks break was stressful. This is a beautiful bag, Longchamp leather goods and silk scarves are underrated!
> 
> —————
> 
> For anyone that remembers, I bought a happy bag from a small Dutch designer named frrry a while back. I loved the bag so much that I just bought a second one (with different colour/leather combinations). Here it is! You probably can’t even tell the difference between my first happy bag and second one since they are all so similar  when I saw this bag, it immediately spoke to me and I joked to my colleague that if I were ever reborn as a handbag, this would be it. It’s me in a handbag, so I just had to get another one  after I bought my second one, the price increased by 60 euros so I guess I got a good deal too.
> 
> View attachment 5391994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391995



 I'm still torn about buying a new and fairly expensive work bag, I'm only going into work 2-3 times a week max. 

I love your patchwork bags, not only are they fun but they are totally beautiful. Can I ask where you bought them? 

You have reminded me. I have to buy my present for my aunt


----------



## afroken

papertiger said:


> I'm still torn about buying a new and fairly expensive work bag, I'm only going into work 2-3 times a week max.
> 
> I love your patchwork bags, not only are they fun but they are totally beautiful. Can I ask where you bought them?
> 
> You have reminded me. I have to buy my present for my aunt


Thank you @papertiger ! It’s from frrry:









						frrry
					

Bags like you've never seen before, yet simply make sense. For daily use and made to last. Leather design bags, in simple and original shapes. Strong and well thought out constructions, handmade in the Netherlands. Made of chrome-free leather in vibrant colours. Sustainable slow-fashion. Small...




					www.frrry.com
				




My patchwork bag is from his Classics section. It’s out of stock now, but he can make one upon request for anyone who’s interested!

I also have the owl bag from him that @jblended was interested in earlier!


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Thank you @papertiger ! It’s from frrry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frrry
> 
> 
> Bags like you've never seen before, yet simply make sense. For daily use and made to last. Leather design bags, in simple and original shapes. Strong and well thought out constructions, handmade in the Netherlands. Made of chrome-free leather in vibrant colours. Sustainable slow-fashion. Small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.frrry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My patchwork bag is from his Classics section. It’s out of stock now, but he can make one upon request for anyone who’s interested!
> 
> I also have the owl bag from him that @jblended was interested in earlier!
> 
> View attachment 5392036



 Ah yes I remember now, I love them

I think we are going to do business 

I just wished her a happy birthday. I'll next see her when I go to the dentist (still have to arrange) so let's see what I can do before.


----------



## Lilyesque

SakuraSakura said:


> This is a rather unpopular opinion but I prefer Kipling nylon > Longchamp nylon. In my experiences with Longchamp they've never held up well. Kipling just keeps on going! I can drag it through heck and back without any obnoxious corner wear. I highly recommend Kipling.
> 
> I just purchased a blue Kipling backpack to replace my Longchamp Le Pliage backpack. I cannot remember how long I've had it but I'm feeling over Longchamp.


I prefer Kipling bags too, but wondering sometimes if they look too casual/sloppy. Does this look like an old lady bag?


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I love this on you.





BowieFan1971 said:


> Such a pretty color and a great bag!





cowgirlsboots said:


> Happy Birthday!
> Many happy returns of the day!





cowgirlsboots said:


> Glorious!
> I am so happy for you!
> You are loved!





baghabitz34 said:


> Very pretty! Happy you got your bag & love it.
> Happy Birthday!!!





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Happy Birthday and many happy returns! The bag looks lovely on you and is such a pretty color. Enjoy!





whateve said:


> Congratulations and happy birthday! I love that your DH tried to make it a bigger surprise. It's such a pretty color.





DME said:


> Happy Birthday, and what a thoughtful DH. Enjoy your day and new bag!





880 said:


> @Katinahat , happy birthday! What a fabulous surprise from your DH! I am so happy for you!





papertiger said:


> Belated Happy Birthday
> 
> I agree, perfect shade





dcooney4 said:


> What a lovely surprise. So happy you are enjoying your Birthday.





msd_bags said:


> What a perfect surprise from your DH!  Bag is lovely! Happy Birthday!!!





jblended said:


> Gorgeous! And you look fantastic; well done matching your outfit so perfectly with the bag!
> Happy birthday!





Jereni said:


> Happy happy birthday and congrats on the bag! It looks great on you.


_I’m having problems with my multi quote so thanks to @afroken too. _

Thank you all! It was a busy day at work but I had a lovely evening out. My DDs gave me several bottles of luxurious bubble bath and my friend, who is also my boss, a spa voucher so along with receiving my bag I was very lucky!

Close ups of the leather and clasps as requested for @Cordeliere. Being a mulberry fan I appreciate gorgeous thick leather and this Longchamp has that wonderfully. The side view shows how thick the leather is.



And you can see from the photo with my thumb (sorry no polish!) the quilts are deep and soft so it really is possible squish each padded section.

The front clasp is hiding a strong magnet which these images show.





The bag is current season from Longchamp which I think DH purchased online from John Lewis.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I respect that you did things slowly  and subtly. That your goal was to look like you snd keep looking like you. Like you, I am fortunate…I inherited good genes. My father looks young, and mother and grandmother looked amazing until illness (dementia and brain cancer) took it from them. I have faithfully used sunscreen every day on my face since I was in my late teens and can attest to the results, especially when compared to areas like my hands, which did not get sunscreen. I am blessed to have good health and take a common sense approach to keep it that way, since the odds are good that I will live into my 90’s. I take better care of myself than my parents and grandparents did, so it is not an unreasonable expectation. I want to live as much of my life in good health as I can and be able to remain active and engaged until the end. So while being healthy is important, looking young is not so much. I want healthy skin and a look of vitality, but a smooth face? A perfect body? Not a goal anymore. I would rather work on my insides, physically and mentally. I focus on hydration for my skin, using soothing products consistently and mild exfoliating. I notice changes, like my upper eyelids are a little  crepey/loose compared to how they used to be and my “11’s” hang around longer than they used to. I have some fine lines at the corners of my eyes and my forehead. My waist is thicker and the skin above my knees and on my upper arms is no longer tight. But I am 51, so it is normal. I am starting to look middle aged and that is ok…I am middle aged! I like being middle aged because I don’t have to care anymore about what people (especially men) think about how I look! Absolutely zero f**ks given. The only person I have to satisfy is ME! Boy, is that liberating! As long as I am healthy and can do the things I want, I am golden! And since my husband met me 5 years ago, this is the me he knows and fell in love with, so I am covered there.





880 said:


> Thank you for sharing all of this! You look amazing, and at my age 54, I agree it is better to take care of things a little at a time. I believe in judicious, careful use of Botox, vollure filler, laser (I use several different kinds) and other non surgical procedures, by an experienced medical professional who understands your goals. Some may disagree; that’s fine; we are all different.


I’m in complete agreement that it’s good each person can make decisions that work for them and it’s great there are options that work for everyone. 


papertiger said:


> I am very pleased that medical science can help those that born in earlier times had to just 'put-up and shut-up'. My sister has has laser treatment for a medical condition too.
> 
> I have to look up laser Botox/filler. I have a few friends who have reg treatments. One always seems to be going through something with these.
> 
> I keep away from everything bar basic skincare. 1. Because I am too lazy to keep anything up 2. Because I'm too scared.
> 
> I know I have to see a dentist though


And I completely understand this too as I’m way too afraid to get any work done.  


880 said:


> When you reach a certain age, I am convinced every dentist recommends invisalyn!
> 
> i neglected to punctuate. I meant my medical specialist does laser, Botox, and vollure filler. My point in including this was to recommend a specialist who was expert in many different solutions but who doesn’t push any aggressively. Apologies





DME said:


> OMG, yes! Our dentist is on a mission to convince DH and me we need Invisalign. I thought it was just because our old dentist sold his practice and our new dentist was looking for more income to cover the cost of buying the practice, but your comment makes me think we aren’t alone.


There is clearly a Invisalign global pandemic! Our dentist recommended it to the whole family. If we took up all the options it would cost about £18,000. The DDs get orthodontist work free on the NHS and DH and I are not that bothered. Better things to spend that money on!


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> Just catching up to this thread. It’s been a hectic couple of weeks at work and I’m completely burnt out! I just booked an all-inclusive trip to Punta Cana with friends for end of June and I’m so excited! I initially wanted to go to Europe in June, but we started searching for flights too late and now everything is so expensive. Europe will have to wait till the fall.
> 
> @Cordeliere love all the travel posts! I feel like I’m right there in Israel right now reading about your travels.
> 
> 
> That red briefcase is beautiful! Love your style. For me, I used to carry a Longchamp nylon tote with my laptop in it, plus a small wristlet. But the pandemic happened and then we started working from home. After offices reopened again, I realized that I really miss wearing my purses (especially since I didn’t get much opportunity to wear them during our long lockdowns), and so I ditched my Longchamp, bought a super lightweight laptop bag, and now wear my purses along with the laptop bag when going to the office. I definitely don’t count my laptop bag into my collection, not pretty enough haha
> View attachment 5391992
> 
> 
> Thank you for the update! I love hearing about all of your life updates outside of purses, and I consider all of you to be my friends so don’t worry about going “off-topic”! I’m so angry that there are people in this world who don’t even have an ounce of decency in them that they would mock someone for something they could not control. Like @Katinahat , I’m fortunate to live in a country where this kind of behaviour is illegal and employment law would take care of these people faster than they even realize what’s happening. This is a reflection of them and speaks volumes of their character. I feel sorry for them that they take enjoyment in someone else’s pain, what pitiful people.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your meeting with the surgeon. I hope that in time, new medical advancements will be developed and that there will soon be a procedure for you that’s both safe and yields the results that you want.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Thank you for sharing this charity! I have not heard of them before but will read up about them to learn more about their impacts.
> 
> Happy belated birthday!! I’m sorry that your two weeks break was stressful. This is a beautiful bag, Longchamp leather goods and silk scarves are underrated!
> 
> —————
> 
> For anyone that remembers, I bought a happy bag from a small Dutch designer named frrry a while back. I loved the bag so much that I just bought a second one (with different colour/leather combinations). Here it is! You probably can’t even tell the difference between my first happy bag and second one since they are all so similar  when I saw this bag, it immediately spoke to me and I joked to my colleague that if I were ever reborn as a handbag, this would be it. It’s me in a handbag, so I just had to get another one  after I bought my second one, the price increased by 60 euros so I guess I got a good deal too.
> 
> View attachment 5391994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391995


These are brilliant! What happy bags you own and carry.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> On the case of the red case
> 
> I tried to call Asprey at least 4 times about the red case. I couldn't get through  They've had a massive overhaul of the company lately, it feels like a ship without a captain. I have my SA's contact details but I think he may have changed phones when they moved. I tried the main new phone number 1. CS 2. Retail staff & 3 Accounts. No luck.
> 
> I need to think about the Cartier Trilogy earrings and/or the VCA Zodiac/Zodiaque pendant I've had my eye on. Both companies are having a price hike soon and I've had my eye on the pendant since it came out last year. Only mentioning them now because of the price increase,  I could get the brief case next month, but I can't get everything now.


How annoying not to get your call answered like that! Even when something is beautiful and you want it (as the red briefcase) it’s still distinctly off putting when customer service is poor. I hope you manage to get something that you are looking it - jewellery or briefcase.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> When you reach a certain age, I am convinced every dentist recommends invisalyn!
> 
> i neglected to punctuate. I meant my medical specialist does laser, Botox, and vollure filler. My point in including this was to recommend a specialist who was expert in many different solutions but who doesn’t push any aggressively. Apologies


My dentist hasn't but she did recommend a mouthguard, and we were wondering what the difference between invisalyn and a mouthguard is other than the obvious that a mouthguard is supposed to fit your teeth the way they are and the invisalyn is supposed to be slightly off to force your teeth into new alignment. When I got my mouthguard, it hurt terribly and I think it did force me teeth into new alignment. It doesn't hurt as much now.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> My dentist hasn't but she did recommend a mouthguard, and we were wondering what the difference between invisalyn and a mouthguard is other than the obvious that a mouthguard is supposed to fit your teeth the way they are and the invisalyn is supposed to be slightly off to force your teeth into new alignment. When I got my mouthguard, it hurt terribly and I think it did force me teeth into new alignment. It doesn't hurt as much now.



I think this is exactly it, +1 with @whateve . My dentist recommended a mouth guard (I grind my teeth apparently) and then said I needed invisalyne, so the mouth guard was kind of forgotten, IDK. My teeth look better (though my iPhone doesn’t recognize me), but who knows when it will be over. It’s like getting to Kafka‘s castle or waiting for Godot

@Katinahat , wow that is expensive. I would not do it for that amount either.

@DME, my dentist swears he doesn’t make all that much on the procedure

@papertiger, are VCA price hikes higher than cartier? Fingers crossed you can get the top item on your list! Cannot wait to see!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I think this is exactly it, +1 with @whateve . My dentist recommended a mouth guard (I grind my teeth apparently) and then said I needed invisalyne, so the mouth guard was kind of forgotten, IDK. My teeth look better (though my iPhone doesn’t recognize me), but who knows when it will be over. It’s like getting to Kafka‘s castle or waiting for Godot
> 
> @Katinahat , wow that is expensive. I would not do it for that amount either.
> 
> @DME, my dentist swears he doesn’t make all that much on the procedure
> 
> @papertiger, are VCA price hikes higher than cartier? Fingers crossed you can get the top item on your list! Cannot wait to see!



VC A will be higher overall but also more variable.


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> I tried to call Asprey at least 4 times about the red case. I couldn't get through  They've had a massive overhaul of the company lately, it feels like a ship without a captain. I have my SA's contact details but I think he may have changed phones when they moved. I tried the main new phone number 1. CS 2. Retail staff & 3 Accounts. No luck.


I wonder if that's to do with the bank holiday? Are they swamped preparing for it? 
That doesn't excuse them not being reachable, though.
Hope you love whatever you end up getting, jewelry or bag.



afroken said:


> Thank you for the update!


Thank you for the support!  


afroken said:


> For anyone that remembers, I bought a happy bag from a small Dutch designer named frrry a while back. I loved the bag so much that I just bought a second one (with different colour/leather combinations). Here it is! You probably can’t even tell the difference between my first happy bag and second one since they are all so similar


Love! Your happy bags are such a brilliant expression of personality! Wear them in good health. 

Also, as you mention them being very similar, I don't see that myself as the colours and position of patches makes them quite distinct. Then again, I do have a couple of doubles in my own collection and think it's a good thing, especially when a bag is unique, perfectly your style, or generally hard to find.
Here's my Halston crossbody clutch. I loved it so much, I immediately bought another. At the time, these were the only colours available ('brick red' suede and 'wildberry' smooth leather). They're painfully similar to each other- and I don't wear a lot of pinks/reds generally- yet I still say it's the best decision I made. The company had already gone out of business when I got these, and all these years later, I still smile when I carry these bags. So imo, doubles can be a _great_ thing, and your happy bag is definitely special enough to have a double of.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> I think this is exactly it, +1 with @whateve . My dentist recommended a mouth guard (I grind my teeth apparently) and then said I needed invisalyne, so the mouth guard was kind of forgotten, IDK. My teeth look better (though my iPhone doesn’t recognize me), but who knows when it will be over. It’s like getting to Kafka‘s castle or waiting for Godot
> 
> @Katinahat , wow that is expensive. I would not do it for that amount either.
> 
> @DME, my dentist swears he doesn’t make all that much on the procedure
> 
> @papertiger, are VCA price hikes higher than cartier? Fingers crossed you can get the top item on your list! Cannot wait to see!



Interesting! At the rate the new dentist is hyping them, I figured it must be a cash cow. The old dentist rarely recommended anything. He always commented on how Crest WhiteStrips worked so well for me that there was no need to suggest professional whitening. So I just figured this was a money grab.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Yeah, my dentist offhandedly mentioned Invialign for my bottom teeth that got crowded by impacted wisdom teeth after my braces came off. I said no, never got mentioned again. Maybe because they can offer that product while braces have to be done by an orthodontist?


----------



## JenJBS

Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!

Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...


----------



## JenJBS

Our dear @ElainePG  had a great idea a while ago. 

*This might be an interesting theme for one of our months: Do you have a (reasonably) affordable, under-the-radar bag that was an incredibly useful purchase? Show us a photo, and tell us why.*

Since tomorrow starts the last Color Week should we use this question for the rest of May starting May 8, or wait and use it for the entire month of June?


----------



## A bottle of Red

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...


Congratulations!  Wishing you much success in the new job!


----------



## JenJBS

A bottle of Red said:


> Congratulations!  Wishing you much success in the new job!



Thank you!


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...



Yea!!!.   So happy for you!   Initial purse selection requires a lot of consideration.  Start immediately.   After you get the purse nailed down, then there is the outfit to choose.  

I always loved resigning from jobs.  Not a lot of work to do.  Come in late.  Leave early.   What are they going to do? Fire you?    Everyone says really nice things to you that they never said the whole time you worked there.   Everybody wants to take you to lunch.  It is a great time.  Relax and enjoy your last two weeks.   You will need the rest because the first six weeks of a new job are exhausting.


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...


Congratulations!  
Purse, outfit, perfume, shoes...it all gets decided now! Part of the excitement of a new place, new people, new tasks and hopefully a fantastic new chapter!

Do we get to know what bag you've picked or will you make us wait until the big day? 



Cordeliere said:


> I always loved resigning from jobs. Not a lot of work to do. Come in late. Leave early. What are they going to do? Fire you? Everyone says really nice things to you that they never said the whole time you worked there. Everybody wants to take you to lunch. It is a great time. Relax and enjoy your last two weeks.



 I feel cheated! Every resignation I've ever made has been the opposite of that. Come in early, leave late, complete anything pending, handover to the appropriate people, plus nobody wants to lunch with you because they're angry you're moving on...
I think working in hyper-competitive environments might have done that.


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...



Congratulations   

Tell you 'friend'  , it's OK, but only online browsing and window shopping - for research purposes naturally


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...


Congratulations! I am so happy for you! 
of course two weeks is not too early !


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> Just catching up to this thread. It’s been a hectic couple of weeks at work and I’m completely burnt out! I just booked an all-inclusive trip to Punta Cana with friends for end of June and I’m so excited! I initially wanted to go to Europe in June, but we started searching for flights too late and now everything is so expensive. Europe will have to wait till the fall.
> 
> @Cordeliere love all the travel posts! I feel like I’m right there in Israel right now reading about your travels.
> 
> 
> That red briefcase is beautiful! Love your style. For me, I used to carry a Longchamp nylon tote with my laptop in it, plus a small wristlet. But the pandemic happened and then we started working from home. After offices reopened again, I realized that I really miss wearing my purses (especially since I didn’t get much opportunity to wear them during our long lockdowns), and so I ditched my Longchamp, bought a super lightweight laptop bag, and now wear my purses along with the laptop bag when going to the office. I definitely don’t count my laptop bag into my collection, not pretty enough haha
> View attachment 5391992
> 
> 
> Thank you for the update! I love hearing about all of your life updates outside of purses, and I consider all of you to be my friends so don’t worry about going “off-topic”! I’m so angry that there are people in this world who don’t even have an ounce of decency in them that they would mock someone for something they could not control. Like @Katinahat , I’m fortunate to live in a country where this kind of behaviour is illegal and employment law would take care of these people faster than they even realize what’s happening. This is a reflection of them and speaks volumes of their character. I feel sorry for them that they take enjoyment in someone else’s pain, what pitiful people.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your meeting with the surgeon. I hope that in time, new medical advancements will be developed and that there will soon be a procedure for you that’s both safe and yields the results that you want.
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Thank you for sharing this charity! I have not heard of them before but will read up about them to learn more about their impacts.
> 
> Happy belated birthday!! I’m sorry that your two weeks break was stressful. This is a beautiful bag, Longchamp leather goods and silk scarves are underrated!
> 
> —————
> 
> For anyone that remembers, I bought a happy bag from a small Dutch designer named frrry a while back. I loved the bag so much that I just bought a second one (with different colour/leather combinations). Here it is! You probably can’t even tell the difference between my first happy bag and second one since they are all so similar  when I saw this bag, it immediately spoke to me and I joked to my colleague that if I were ever reborn as a handbag, this would be it. It’s me in a handbag, so I just had to get another one  after I bought my second one, the price increased by 60 euros so I guess I got a good deal too.
> 
> View attachment 5391994
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391995





afroken said:


> Thank you @papertiger ! It’s from frrry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frrry
> 
> 
> Bags like you've never seen before, yet simply make sense. For daily use and made to last. Leather design bags, in simple and original shapes. Strong and well thought out constructions, handmade in the Netherlands. Made of chrome-free leather in vibrant colours. Sustainable slow-fashion. Small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.frrry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My patchwork bag is from his Classics section. It’s out of stock now, but he can make one upon request for anyone who’s interested!
> 
> I also have the owl bag from him that @jblended was interested in earlier!
> 
> View attachment 5392036


Just acknowledging with appreciation how much back reading you did to catch up with the thread and to thank you for your various helpful and supportive comments to other members and me. Love both your colourful bags and your owl. A fun designer!


Lilyesque said:


> I prefer Kipling bags too, but wondering sometimes if they look too casual/sloppy. Does this look like an old lady bag?


No, sometimes an easy carry nylon bag is better for the task or situation at hand. For example, I dog walk with nylon KS rarely leather.


880 said:


> I think this is exactly it, +1 with @whateve . My dentist recommended a mouth guard (I grind my teeth apparently) and then said I needed invisalyne, so the mouth guard was kind of forgotten, IDK. My teeth look better (though my iPhone doesn’t recognize me), but who knows when it will be over. It’s like getting to Kafka‘s castle or waiting for Godot
> 
> @Katinahat , wow that is expensive. I would not do it for that amount either.
> 
> @DME, my dentist swears he doesn’t make all that much on the procedure
> 
> @papertiger, are VCA price hikes higher than cartier? Fingers crossed you can get the top item on your list! Cannot wait to see!


That price was for all 4 of us and DD1 needed a lot because of her jaw - an underbite. The rest of us needed less but still expensive. We are lucky to live somewhere children here free dentistry and any essential orthodontist work.


jblended said:


> I wonder if that's to do with the bank holiday? Are they swamped preparing for it?
> That doesn't excuse them not being reachable, though.
> Hope you love whatever you end up getting, jewelry or bag.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the support!
> 
> Love! Your happy bags are such a brilliant expression of personality! Wear them in good health.
> 
> Also, as you mention them being very similar, I don't see that myself as the colours and position of patches makes them quite distinct. Then again, I do have a couple of doubles in my own collection and think it's a good thing, especially when a bag is unique, perfectly your style, or generally hard to find.
> Here's my Halston crossbody clutch. I loved it so much, I immediately bought another. At the time, these were the only colours available ('brick red' suede and 'wildberry' smooth leather). They're painfully similar to each other- and I don't wear a lot of pinks/reds generally- yet I still say it's the best decision I made. The company had already gone out of business when I got these, and all these years later, I still smile when I carry these bags. So imo, doubles can be a _great_ thing, and your happy bag is definitely special enough to have a double of.
> 
> View attachment 5392218


I agree! I definitely think it’s fine to have bags in the same style but different colours! These are lovely and quite different really. I have 3 Alexa's and two Lily’s.





JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...


Congratulations! Wonderful news. Now is definitely fine. Shopping own collection if possible but this might allow a gift to self for new role. Oops - enabling! 


JenJBS said:


> Our dear @ElainePG  had a great idea a while ago.
> 
> *This might be an interesting theme for one of our months: Do you have a (reasonably) affordable, under-the-radar bag that was an incredibly useful purchase? Show us a photo, and tell us why.*
> 
> Since tomorrow starts the last Color Week should we use this question for the rest of May starting May 8, or wait and use it for the entire month of June?


I agree this is a good topic.


Cordeliere said:


> Yea!!!.   So happy for you!   Initial purse selection requires a lot of consideration.  Start immediately.   After you get the purse nailed down, then there is the outfit to choose.
> 
> I always loved resigning from jobs.  Not a lot of work to do.  Come in late.  Leave early.   What are they going to do? Fire you?    Everyone says really nice things to you that they never said the whole time you worked there.   Everybody wants to take you to lunch.  It is a great time.  Relax and enjoy your last two weeks.   You will need the rest because the first six weeks of a new job are exhausting.





jblended said:


> Congratulations!
> Purse, outfit, perfume, shoes...it all gets decided now! Part of the excitement of a new place, new people, new tasks and hopefully a fantastic new chapter!
> 
> Do we get to know what bag you've picked or will you make us wait until the big day?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel cheated! Every resignation I've ever made has been the opposite of that. Come in early, leave late, complete anything pending, handover to the appropriate people, plus nobody wants to lunch with you because they're angry you're moving on...
> I think working in hyper-competitive environments might have done that.


I wish @Cordeliere! I’m like @jblended on working my notice being awful. Leaving my last job, they’d initially indicated they’d let me out my notice period and reduce it to 2 months. In the end I was held for 6 months. Both new and old employees had a fight over me which was flattering but the whole situation was not good. Some of the senior management at my old employers became quite bitter so I really wasn’t treated well. They tried to get me to do major tasks that weren’t ever done until much later in the year and I refused. I wasn’t doing 12 months work in 6 months when they had two people lined up to replace my one role already both of whom were internal and could have started sooner. I was so over it by the time I left and slopped off after 13 years with hardly any recognition. Fortunately, two of the managers spoke up for me and were very kind. One arranged a last minute gift and afternoon tea when it became clear no one else would. I’m friends with them to this day despite leaving nearly 10 years ago. I’ve learned as much about successful leadership from bad leaders than good - if not more!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

*April Stats

Bags carried* - 11 bags with 40 total carries _(Finally more social events so 4 bags for events / going out with friends or family: Lily, Lottie, mini Alexa and Brioche). _
*Bags in* - 1  _Brioche as gift from DH_
*Bags out* - 0_ (now -3 +3 this year)_
*Clothing in* - 4  _(2 x Reiss cropped mom jeans, tan leather jacket, pink cashmere jumper)_
*Clothing out* - 0 _Considering gifting neutral pink leather jacket that I find hard to wear. DDs might like it so it’s used more and out but not completely. Thoughts? Keeping skinny jeans in hope I slim down. _

*Goals *
1. To focus on self-care: _Ran more during days off work (40km) but still unfit and need to get back to both Yoga and Journaling. TPF has become like journaling - sorry! Attended therapy to help with family situation. New therapist was good. _
2. To keep finding the joy in the small things in life: _Loads of gardening for staff bbq, audiobooks, shopping and socialising with friends (and family at wedding). _
3. To work hard but to try to maintain a healthy work life balance: _I was off work for two weeks but job is ridiculously busy so not doing the best._

Family issue is settling but we didn’t invite my parents to meal as I didn’t need the drama. M chose plants as gift so bonding over the garden.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...


Yay!!! Congratulations! Never too soon.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...


Congrats!


----------



## dcooney4

I will give stats tomorrow. Something sold last night and hoping something else goes by tomorrow.


----------



## Cordeliere

jblended said:


> I feel cheated! Every resignation I've ever made has been the opposite of that. Come in early, leave late, complete anything pending, handover to the appropriate people, plus nobody wants to lunch with you because they're angry you're moving on...
> I think working in hyper-competitive environments might have done that.





Katinahat said:


> I wish @Cordeliere! I’m like @jblended on working my notice being awful. Leaving my last job, they’d initially indicated they’d let me out my notice period and reduce it to 2 months. In the end I was held for 6 months. Both new and old employees had a fight over me which was flattering but the whole situation was not good. Some of the senior management at my old employers became quite bitter so I really wasn’t treated well. They tried to get me to do major tasks that weren’t ever done until much later in the year and I refused. I wasn’t doing 12 months work in 6 months when they had two people lined up to replace my one role already both of whom were internal and could have started sooner. I was so over it by the time I left and slopped off after 13 years with hardly any recognition. Fortunately, two of the managers spoke up for me and were very kind. One arranged a last minute gift and afternoon tea when it became clear no one else would. I’m friends with them to this day despite leaving nearly 10 years ago. I’ve learned as much about successful leadership from bad leaders than good - if not more!!



Jeez   That's awful!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> *April Stats
> 
> Bags carried* - 11 bags with 40 total carries _(Finally more social events so 4 bags for events / going out with friends or family: Lily, Lottie, mini Alexa and Brioche). _
> *Bags in* - 1  _Brioche as gift from DH_
> *Bags out* - 0_ (now -3 +3 this year)_
> *Clothing in* - 4  _(2 x Reiss cropped mom jeans, tan leather jacket, pink cashmere jumper)_
> *Clothing out* - 0 _Considering gifting neutral pink leather jacket that I find hard to wear. DDs might like it so it’s used more and out but not completely. Thoughts? Keeping skinny jeans in hope I slim down. _
> 
> *Goals *
> 1. To focus on self-care: _Ran more during days off work (40km) but still unfit and need to get back to both Yoga and Journaling. TPF has become like journaling - sorry! Attended therapy to help with family situation. New therapist was good. _
> 2. To keep finding the joy in the small things in life: _Loads of gardening for staff bbq, audiobooks, shopping and socialising with friends (and family at wedding). _
> 3. To work hard but to try to maintain a healthy work life balance: _I was off work for two weeks but job is ridiculously busy so not doing the best._
> 
> Family issue is settling but we didn’t invite my parents to meal as I didn’t need the drama. M chose plants as gift so bonding over the garden.



Love your goals!


----------



## papertiger

Bags carried - 7 (I nearly always carry my Evie when out so that's god for me - over the last couple of years). Very happy I wore my new BTH which was perfect for day > evening, also happy it felt great carrying it. 

Bags in - 0 but I am susceptible and suggestible 
Bags out - 0
SLG in - 0
SLG out - I have a leather necklace with pouch my cat got hold of so thinking about it

Clothing, jewellery and other in - 0
Clothing, jewellery and other out - 3 worn leggings  and tees

I have a mountain of clothing repairs  .


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> Yea!!!.   So happy for you!   Initial purse selection requires a lot of consideration.  Start immediately.   After you get the purse nailed down, then there is the outfit to choose.
> 
> I always loved resigning from jobs.  Not a lot of work to do.  Come in late.  Leave early.   What are they going to do? Fire you?    Everyone says really nice things to you that they never said the whole time you worked there.   Everybody wants to take you to lunch.  It is a great time.  Relax and enjoy your last two weeks.   You will need the rest because the first six weeks of a new job are exhausting.



Thank you!    Exactly. Purse, then outfit. One must have priorities. 

Afraid my next two weeks will be extremely busy, getting everything possible taken care of before I leave. 




jblended said:


> Congratulations!
> Purse, outfit, perfume, shoes...it all gets decided now! Part of the excitement of a new place, new people, new tasks and hopefully a fantastic new chapter!
> 
> Do we get to know what bag you've picked or will you make us wait until the big day?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel cheated! Every resignation I've ever made has been the opposite of that. Come in early, leave late, complete anything pending, handover to the appropriate people, plus nobody wants to lunch with you because they're angry you're moving on...
> I think working in hyper-competitive environments might have done that.


Thank you!  I'll share as soon as I decide. 
Yeah; like you, I'll have a crazy couple last weeks. 




papertiger said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Tell you 'friend'  , it's OK, but only online browsing and window shopping - for research purposes naturally


Thank you! 
'research purposes' is perfect! Brilliant! 



880 said:


> Congratulations! I am so happy for you!
> of course two weeks is not too early !


Thank you! 



Katinahat said:


> Congratulations! Wonderful news. Now is definitely fine. Shopping own collection if possible but this might allow a gift to self for new role. Oops - enabling!
> 
> I agree this is a good topic.
> 
> I’ve learned as much about successful leadership from bad leaders than good - if not more!!


Thank you! 

I bought some new clothes for interviews/new job, so will be shopping my own purse closet. The clothes are my treat to myself for the new role.

So sorry you had to put up with that pettiness when leaving your last job.  

I agree we can learn a lot from bad examples.




BowieFan1971 said:


> Yay!!! Congratulations! Never too soon.


Thank you! 




dcooney4 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## Katinahat

Despite it being cool and slightly raining I wore my new Brioche and Leather jacket to go to meet friends for lunch today. I love the tan and powder colours together and both have PHW which really works.


----------



## behindtheseams

Quick update on my stats this month:

*April 2022*

Bags in: 0 // Bags out: 1
Accessories in: 1 // Accessories out: 0
Clothes in: 1 // Clothes out: 0
*YTD*

Bags in: 0 // Bags out: 4
Accessories in: 3 // Accessories out: 3
Clothes in: 1 // Clothes out: 0



behindtheseams said:


> A boring update from me, no changes since last month.
> 
> *YTD*
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 3
> Accessories in: 2
> Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 0
> Clothes out: 0


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Despite it being cool and slightly raining I wore my new Brioche and Leather jacket to go to meet friends for lunch today. I love the tan and powder colours together and both have PHW which really works.
> View attachment 5392761


Perfect match! The bag is so natural on you! I´m really happy for you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

April stats...

... this month I absolutely failed shopping my own closet! There were too many temptations and some true bargains out there.

4 bags in (one vintage Roberta di Camerino dupe , the preloved Bree bag I painted, the Dior New Lock WOC and ... ... a red LV Epi Alma from 1996)







1 bags out (random vintage) 

1 slg in - the red LV Keyholder...  and two more LV Epi wallets bought, but they have not arrived yet. 

There´s a new online shop that sells mainly restoration projects at really good prices and I am enjoying it as long as they are new and fairly cheap... they will become better known and far more expensive in no time, I´m sure! 

0 slgs out


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> April stats...
> 
> ... this month I absolutely failed shopping my own closet! There were too many temptations and some true bargains out there.
> 
> 4 bags in (one vintage Roberta di Camerino dupe , the preloved Bree bag I painted, the Dior New Lock WOC and ... ... a red LV Epi Alma from 1996)
> 
> View attachment 5392988
> View attachment 5392989
> View attachment 5392990
> View attachment 5392987
> 
> 
> 1 bags out (random vintage)
> 
> 1 slg in - the red LV Keyholder...  and two more LV Epi wallets bought, but they have not arrived yet.
> 
> There´s a new online shop that sells mainly restoration projects at really good prices and I am enjoying it as long as they are new and fairly cheap... they will become better known and far more expensive in no time, I´m sure!
> 
> 0 slgs out


LOVE the Alma!!!! Preloved LV Epi bags are some of the best values out there.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> April stats...
> 
> ... this month I absolutely failed shopping my own closet! There were too many temptations and some true bargains out there.
> 
> 4 bags in (one vintage Roberta di Camerino dupe , the preloved Bree bag I painted, the Dior New Lock WOC and ... ... a red LV Epi Alma from 1996)
> 
> View attachment 5392988
> View attachment 5392989
> View attachment 5392990
> View attachment 5392987
> 
> 
> 1 bags out (random vintage)
> 
> 1 slg in - the red LV Keyholder...  and two more LV Epi wallets bought, but they have not arrived yet.
> 
> There´s a new online shop that sells mainly restoration projects at really good prices and I am enjoying it as long as they are new and fairly cheap... they will become better known and far more expensive in no time, I´m sure!
> 
> 0 slgs out


Sounds like fun!


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...


So happy for you!!!

And no, it is not to early to plan your choice of bag or outfit.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> LOVE the Alma!!!!


Thank-you! It was a very spontaneous purchase...  I saw it turn up on ebay at a very nice price, quickly checked the market and bought it relaying on the possibility to return in case I wouldn´t like it. But I do like it! 
It´s a very well made bag in very good condition- a simple and easy to wear one. It´s missing the lock and clochette. I think I won´t miss them.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> So happy for you!!!
> 
> And no, it is not to early to plan your choice of bag or outfit.



Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

jblended said:


> Congratulations!
> Purse, outfit, perfume, shoes...it all gets decided now! Part of the excitement of a new place, new people, new tasks and hopefully a fantastic new chapter!
> 
> Do we get to know what bag you've picked or will you make us wait until the big day?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel cheated! Every resignation I've ever made has been the opposite of that. Come in early, leave late, complete anything pending, handover to the appropriate people, plus nobody wants to lunch with you because they're angry you're moving on...
> I think working in hyper-competitive environments might have done that.


I’ve had the same experiences, don’t feel bad.


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Our dear @ElainePG  had a great idea a while ago.
> 
> *This might be an interesting theme for one of our months: Do you have a (reasonably) affordable, under-the-radar bag that was an incredibly useful purchase? Show us a photo, and tell us why.*
> 
> Since tomorrow starts the last Color Week should we use this question for the rest of May starting May 8, or wait and use it for the entire month of June?


I like that for May. I was going to suggest Spring Fling - wear/showcase your favorite warm weather bags.

Sounds like two challenges for May? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...


Woohoo!  Congratulations.   So happy for you.  


Still trying to catch up on posts, but just wanted to say:
@880, your Boy bag is adorable, and looks so good on you!
@Cordeliere, loved your portrait and enjoyed reading your travel stories with the accompanying pictures.
@cowgirlsboots, I love your red Alma.  I'm a huge fan of the dome shaped satchel.

@jblended, I am so sorry to hear about the disappointing job situation and the meeting with the surgeon.  Sending you hugs. Regarding the job situation, I wonder if you have considered writing as a career? Your posts are so well-written -- I think you have a natural talent for writing. There are probably many options in terms of writing -- either fiction, stories for kids, or articles on topics that interest you. Just a suggestion -- perhaps you have already considered it, but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## whateve

April stats
0 bags in
1 bags out
2 SLGs in
2 SLGs out

Carried 17 purses. I had some coupons that were about to expire so I used them on a keychain/purse charm and card case. I love the purse charm. I haven't decided about the card case. I sold two purse charms. I bought two new pairs of shoes. I just got them; haven't decided if I'm keeping them, but I'm already considering another pair because I think the color would be useful. I forgot that when I organized my shoe storage, there was no more room for more shoes.

YTD stats
1 bags in
1 bags out
2 SLGs in
4 SLGs out


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> LOVE the Alma!!!! Preloved LV Epi bags are some of the best values out there.


You really know how to stir up bag lust.  (Resisting pursing LV Epi bags).


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> You really know how to stir up bag lust.  (Resisting pursing LV Epi bags).


I looked up red Almas and immediately a Pomme vernis Alma BB is excellent condition pops up for $930 on Fashionphile. But I see LV Epi bags in good condition for $200-500 all the time.


----------



## jblended

baghabitz34 said:


> I like that for May. I was going to suggest Spring Fling - wear/showcase your favorite warm weather bags.
> 
> Sounds like two challenges for May? Any other suggestions?


I like both suggestions, as well! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> @jblended, I am so sorry to hear about the disappointing job situation and the meeting with the surgeon. Sending you hugs. Regarding the job situation, I wonder if you have considered writing as a career? *Your posts are so well-written -- I think you have a natural talent for writing. *There are probably many options in terms of writing -- either fiction, stories for kids, or articles on topics that interest you. Just a suggestion -- perhaps you have already considered it, but I thought I would mention it.


 Such high (and totally undeserved) praise! Thank you so very much! 
It's a particular worry of mine that my posts are too long and make little sense, so this is very much appreciated.
I did a lot of writing as part of my work previously, but nothing in the way of storytelling. Thank you so much for the suggestion! I'm keeping an open mind and will explore any suggestions that comes my way!  


It occurs to me that I haven't seen @Cookiefiend pop in for ages. If you're around, please give darling Coco some cuddles for me!


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Woohoo!  Congratulations.   So happy for you.



Thank you!


----------



## jblended

I've been unpacking and found that my bag total went up.  I was gifted 5 bags in the past year (for my last birthday and the one just passed). I haven't had a chance to use those bags yet, so I kind of forgot about them. Oops!

I'm trying not to feel overwhelmed by my collection. It's bloated again, but I'd like to just enjoy what I own- they're all very special.
Think I'll pull 4 bags that I'm not fully sure about to use for the summer. Either I'll fall in love with them when I wear them or I'll be ruthless and let them go.

I've had a few bags put aside to donate for ages, including my old HG bag and a handmade bag that has served me well, but I have missed them since I stopped using them, so I'll be bringing them back into the fold.
This bag addiction is real, eh? 

I've also curated my capsule wardrobe for the hotter months ahead. I'm pretty excited about it, which is something I haven't felt for ages. I've even been able to buy some clothes which I haven't needed to do in years. I added a pair of loose black trousers and a couple of tees, all of which should get plenty of wear over the summer. I am hoping I'll have a chance to go out a bit more and actually use my stuff! Maybe I'll actually be able to participate in the bag challenges!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> I looked up red Almas and immediately a Pomme vernis Alma BB is excellent condition pops up for $930 on Fashionphile. But I see LV Epi bags in good condition for $200-500 all the time.


You shameless enabler!


----------



## Cordeliere

jblended said:


> I like both suggestions, as well!
> 
> 
> Such high (and totally undeserved) praise! Thank you so very much!
> It's a particular worry of mine that my posts are too long and make little sense, so this is very much appreciated.
> I did a lot of writing as part of my work previously, but nothing in the way of storytelling. Thank you so much for the suggestion! I'm keeping an open mind and will explore any suggestions that comes my way!
> 
> 
> It occurs to me that I haven't seen @Cookiefiend pop in for ages. If you're around, please give darling Coco some cuddles for me!



I agree on the writing.

Instagram tells me that Cookie is in Paris.  Coco probably needs a hug.

What is that HG bag you are thinking about parting with?  Did it fall from grace?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## jblended

Cordeliere said:


> Instagram tells me that Cookie is in Paris. Coco probably needs a hug.


Oh yes! I now recall she mentioned a trip recently! Thank you for that! 



Cordeliere said:


> What is that HG bag you are thinking about parting with? Did it fall from grace?


They never fall from grace in my world! That's the reason my collection is bloated! 
It's nothing anyone else would find special, but it was very special to me. Marc by Marc Jacobs Goodbye Columbus crossbody bag (can't find a picture of mine right now, but it's just a small, basic camera bag).
I wanted it when it was in the shops but couldn't afford it. Found it later at an outlet and wasn't sold on the colourway/ still wasn't _really_ able to afford it.
Then around 4 years later, found it preloved in perfect condition for $30!  Pounced on it, painted it so the colours were more to my liking, and then carried it, loved it, petted and hugged it to death. 
For whatever reason- and I own a lot of nicer, really unique, more expensive bags- this one was the one I thought I'd never be able to get, and was the one that felt absolutely perfect when I finally got it. It's the most _ridiculous_ bag to ascribe HG status to, honestly, and yet...


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Love your goals!


Thanks! 


papertiger said:


> Bags carried - 7 (I nearly always carry my Evie when out so that's god for me - over the last couple of years). Very happy I wore my new BTH which was perfect for day > evening, also happy it felt great carrying it.
> 
> Bags in - 0 but I am susceptible and suggestible
> Bags out - 0
> SLG in - 0
> SLG out - I have a leather necklace with pouch my cat got hold of so thinking about it
> 
> Clothing, jewellery and other in - 0
> Clothing, jewellery and other out - 3 worn leggings  and tees
> 
> I have a mountain of clothing repairs  .


Great stats. Those pesky cats! Mine love playing with necklaces too! 


JenJBS said:


> I bought some new clothes for interviews/new job, so will be shopping my own purse closet. The clothes are my treat to myself for the new role.
> 
> So sorry you had to put up with that pettiness when leaving your last job.
> 
> I agree we can learn a lot from bad examples.


It’s great you have some lovely new things to pick from. I like a good work wardrobe. Look the part, feel the part plus your choices can show your character even in a formal environment. 


behindtheseams said:


> Quick update on my stats this month:
> 
> *April 2022*
> 
> Bags in: 0 // Bags out: 1
> Accessories in: 1 // Accessories out: 0
> Clothes in: 1 // Clothes out: 0
> *YTD*
> 
> Bags in: 0 // Bags out: 4
> Accessories in: 3 // Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 1 // Clothes out: 0


Great stats. Lots more out than in!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Perfect match! The bag is so natural on you! I´m really happy for you!


Thanks! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> April stats...
> 
> ... this month I absolutely failed shopping my own closet! There were too many temptations and some true bargains out there.
> 
> 4 bags in (one vintage Roberta di Camerino dupe , the preloved Bree bag I painted, the Dior New Lock WOC and ... ... a red LV Epi Alma from 1996)
> 
> View attachment 5392988
> View attachment 5392989
> View attachment 5392990
> View attachment 5392987
> 
> 
> 1 bags out (random vintage)
> 
> 1 slg in - the red LV Keyholder...  and two more LV Epi wallets bought, but they have not arrived yet.
> 
> There´s a new online shop that sells mainly restoration projects at really good prices and I am enjoying it as long as they are new and fairly cheap... they will become better known and far more expensive in no time, I´m sure!
> 
> 0 slgs out


Sometimes giving in to temptation is just the way to go! Great you’ve found that online shop and prices are good (for now).  


baghabitz34 said:


> I like that for May. I was going to suggest Spring Fling - wear/showcase your favorite warm weather bags.
> 
> Sounds like two challenges for May? Any other suggestions?


Good plan. However, May is rarely warm weather bags where I am! And, if May turns hotter, it rains solidly for the whole of June into July. Nevertheless I’m usually out of winter boots from May-September so I’ll take that as a sign. 


whateve said:


> April stats
> 0 bags in
> 1 bags out
> 2 SLGs in
> 2 SLGs out
> 
> Carried 17 purses. I had some coupons that were about to expire so I used them on a keychain/purse charm and card case. I love the purse charm. I haven't decided about the card case. I sold two purse charms. I bought two new pairs of shoes. I just got them; haven't decided if I'm keeping them, but I'm already considering another pair because I think the color would be useful. I forgot that when I organized my shoe storage, there was no more room for more shoes.
> 
> YTD stats
> 1 bags in
> 1 bags out
> 2 SLGs in
> 4 SLGs out


Great stats too @whateve. Also more out than in! 


jblended said:


> I've been unpacking and found that my bag total went up.  I was gifted 5 bags in the past year (for my last birthday and the one just passed). I haven't had a chance to use those bags yet, so I kind of forgot about them. Oops!
> 
> I'm trying not to feel overwhelmed by my collection. It's bloated again, but I'd like to just enjoy what I own- they're all very special.
> Think I'll pull 4 bags that I'm not fully sure about to use for the summer. Either I'll fall in love with them when I wear them or I'll be ruthless and let them go.
> 
> I've had a few bags put aside to donate for ages, including my old HG bag and a handmade bag that has served me well, but I have missed them since I stopped using them, so I'll be bringing them back into the fold.
> This bag addiction is real, eh?


It is real! I like to see my bags so I remember what I have. However, my new Brioche won’t fit on my display shelves. It’s too big to go with my small bags and the shelf for my medium bags is full unless I put some in behind and start double stacking. Definitely a sign but I don’t want to move any of those on as I use them all. 


jblended said:


> Oh yes! I now recall she mentioned a trip recently! Thank you for that!
> 
> 
> They never fall from grace in my world! That's the reason my collection is bloated!
> It's nothing anyone else would find special, but it was very special to me. Marc by Marc Jacobs Goodbye Columbus crossbody bag (can't find a picture of mine right now, but it's just a small, basic camera bag).
> I wanted it when it was in the shops but couldn't afford it. Found it later at an outlet and wasn't sold on the colourway/ still wasn't _really_ able to afford it.
> Then around 4 years later, found it preloved in perfect condition for $30!  Pounced on it, painted it so the colours were more to my liking, and then carried it, loved it, petted and hugged it to death.
> For whatever reason- and I own a lot of nicer, really unique, more expensive bags- this one was the one I thought I'd never be able to get, and was the one that felt absolutely perfect when I finally got it. It's the most _ridiculous_ bag to ascribe HG status to, honestly, and yet...


Showing that sometimes the little things that make a bag perfect not the label or price tag.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> I've also curated my capsule wardrobe for the hotter months ahead. I'm pretty excited about it, which is something I haven't felt for ages. I've even been able to buy some clothes which I haven't needed to do in years. I added a pair of loose black trousers and a couple of tees, all of which should get plenty of wear over the summer. I am hoping I'll have a chance to go out a bit more and actually use my stuff! Maybe I'll actually be able to participate in the bag challenges!


Well done you! It’s great you do the capsule wardrobe thing and are enjoying making your purchases. Going out has become something we appreciate more. I forget that my work experience of the last two years is quite different to my friends who often still WFH. I’m glad you are getting out and hope that your work situation resolves itself soon too.

I’m awful at Capsule Wardrobe! As soon as I find one thing I love that fits, I get it in several colours. I think I have a general shopping habit not just bags! The weather here is changeable but I wear jeans all year round and I think they are currently breeding .

I have about 12 pairs of skinnies, straight, or mom jeans in uk sizes 10-12 (more in size 8s and 14s in storage) plus chinos and crops for summer. I pair jeans with long sleeve tops and thick knitwear for winter and T-shirts with thinner knitwear for summer (also breeding). I have too many boots, trainers, coats and jackets for each season too. It’s a good thing my storage is generous (although hardly the full room some members have).

My workwear is the same. Multiple options in trousers, jackets and so many dresses I can’t count! Plus I have clothes that only come out for hot holidays abroad or the rare short heatwave here. I don’t like to let things go until they are well worn and my size fluctuates so much that I just store what is too big or too small in another room.

What about other members? Capsule wardrobe, general shopping habit or somewhere in between?


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> *April Stats
> 
> Bags carried* - 11 bags with 40 total carries _(Finally more social events so 4 bags for events / going out with friends or family: Lily, Lottie, mini Alexa and Brioche). _
> *Bags in* - 1  _Brioche as gift from DH_
> *Bags out* - 0_ (now -3 +3 this year)_
> *Clothing in* - 4  _(2 x Reiss cropped mom jeans, tan leather jacket, pink cashmere jumper)_
> *Clothing out* - 0 _Considering gifting neutral pink leather jacket that I find hard to wear. DDs might like it so it’s used more and out but not completely. Thoughts? Keeping skinny jeans in hope I slim down. _
> 
> *Goals *
> 1. To focus on self-care: _Ran more during days off work (40km) but still unfit and need to get back to both Yoga and Journaling. TPF has become like journaling - sorry! Attended therapy to help with family situation. New therapist was good. _
> 2. To keep finding the joy in the small things in life: _Loads of gardening for staff bbq, audiobooks, shopping and socialising with friends (and family at wedding). _
> 3. To work hard but to try to maintain a healthy work life balance: _I was off work for two weeks but job is ridiculously busy so not doing the best._
> 
> Family issue is settling but we didn’t invite my parents to meal as I didn’t need the drama. M chose plants as gift so bonding over the garden.


Replying to my own post to add my pie chart with annual usage.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Well done you! It’s great you do the capsule wardrobe thing and are enjoying making your purchases. Going out has become something we appreciate more. I forget that my work experience of the last two years is quite different to my friends who often still WFH. I’m glad you are getting out and hope that your work situation resolves itself soon too.
> 
> I’m awful at Capsule Wardrobe! As soon as I find one thing I love that fits, I get it in several colours. I think I have a general shopping habit not just bags! The weather here is changeable but I wear jeans all year round and I think they are currently breeding .
> 
> I have about 12 pairs of skinnies, straight, or mom jeans in uk sizes 10-12 (more in size 8s and 14s in storage) plus chinos and crops for summer. I pair jeans with long sleeve tops and thick knitwear for winter and T-shirts with thinner knitwear for summer (also breeding). I have too many boots, trainers, coats and jackets for each season too. It’s a good thing my storage is generous (although hardly the full room some members have).
> 
> My workwear is the same. Multiple options in trousers, jackets and so many dresses I can’t count! Plus I have clothes that only come out for hot holidays abroad or the rare short heatwave here. I don’t like to let things go until they are well worn and my size fluctuates so much that I just store what is too big or too small in another room.
> 
> What about other members? Capsule wardrobe, general shopping habit or somewhere in between?


My taste never changes.  One of the shirts I took to Israel, I also took to Spain in 1994.   Because I am 6 foot tall and have broad shoulders, I was a US size 14 most of my life.  Then I put on 20 pounds and became a 16.  I refuse to get rid of my beautiful clothes because I would consider that throwing in the towel on getting back to my old weight.  

Now that I am retired from a real job, I don't need a lot of nice clothes.   When I retired I got rid of everything I didn't love or that was worn out, but I still have a lot of silk blouses, pencil skirts, suits, and dresses that are one size too small.   I was never a trousers girl.  

Now I wear tees and shorts on a daily basis since it is only hot and hotter where I live.  When we go out, it is a nice blouse and shorts.  I have a few top- skirt sets that still fit for when I need to up my game.   Esentially  I have a capsule wardrobe of clothes that fit hiding in a museum of clothes that fit my personality but not my body.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you! It was a very spontaneous purchase...  I saw it turn up on ebay at a very nice price, quickly checked the market and bought it relaying on the possibility to return in case I wouldn´t like it. But I do like it!
> It´s a very well made bag in very good condition- a simple and easy to wear one. It´s missing the lock and clochette. I think I won´t miss them.


It is a great bag. I don't think you will miss the lock. I never used the locks and purposely kept them off the bags. When I released the LV bags I had the locks were still in the original mini boxes. I think I still have a couple.lol  Enjoy Your Alma!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> I like that for May. I was going to suggest Spring Fling - wear/showcase your favorite warm weather bags.
> 
> Sounds like two challenges for May? Any other suggestions?


I like both of these ideas.


----------



## dcooney4

Stats for April are a bit crazy.

Bags in 2
Bags out 6
Slgs in 1
slgs out 4
Sports bag in 1 - J Stark Canvas Tote
Sports bag out 1- Lululemon Belt bag


----------



## dcooney4

My multicolored bags. I have a few where the trim is a different color but they have been shown already. These two are great knock about bags because you can wipe them down. Haven’t used the Consuela bag yet but it is a great size .


----------



## Cordeliere

Sorry ladies.  I am going to carpet bomb you with photos from Tel Aviv this week.   Probably one or two posts a day this week to finish up.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Bags in 2
> Bags out 6
> Slgs in 1
> slgs out 4
> Sports bag in 1 - J Stark Canvas Tote
> Sports bag out 1- Lululemon Belt bag


Wow! I think that's the most movement we've seen so far! Well done!



Cordeliere said:


> Sorry ladies.  I am going to carpet bomb you with photos from Tel Aviv this week.   Probably one or two posts a day this week to finish up.


Don't think anyone will be complaining!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Wow! I think that's the most movement we've seen so far! Well done!
> 
> 
> Don't think anyone will be complaining!


It was very strange. Yesterday a whole bunch of stuff sold. I lost a total of 60 dollars on what I paid for some of the stuff, but just so happy to have movement. Things I had gotten but sat unused. My son thought it might be people buying Mother’s Day gifts .


----------



## Cordeliere

I cannot begin to describe how interesting Tel Aviv was.

I have been pondering how to organize the remaining stories and pictures I have to share and finally decided to organize by location. It is more my nature to organize by topic; but in this case, I think location will give you a more organic sense of what Tel Aviv is like. That means that in a post about a location, I will make comments about people, food, architecture, purses, or whatever is interesting in that set of pics.

We spent 8 days in Tel Aviv. I booked us at the beach for the first two days after our arrival while we slept off our jet lag. DH was keen on the beach and I wasn’t, so those two days were to placate him. Locals love having miles of beach so close to the heart of the city, but for me, after leaving at the beach for 17 years, I am so over sand. I was able to experience all I wanted of the beach from the terrace of our room.



After resting up from the 12-hour flight and 7 hours of time change, we went to Jerusalem and the other sites that I have described. We returned to Tel Aviv for 6 days at the end of our vacation and were booked at the Fabric Hotel. This hotel is a microcosm of what is so cool about Tel Aviv.



In the planning stage, I asked google maps where the coffee shops were and selected what I thought was the most interesting hotel in that neighborhood. This is the picture that cinched the Hotel’s selection. DH’s main reason for wanting to go to Israel was to sit in coffee shops and chat. This picture of what I thought was the lobby looked very “chatty” to me.


It turned out that Hotel was a cojoined twin with a bar and restaurant named the Bushwick. The artist-painted wall was in the restaurant and is meant to be graffiti. The Bushwick is named after a neighborhood in Brooklyn that the hotel desk clerk described as being just the same as the immediate neighborhood around the hotel. This is how Google describes that Brooklyn neighborhood of Bushwick.

"Edgy and increasingly hip, Bushwick is an evolving, industrial area marked by imaginative street art and converted warehouses that are home to artist studios and artisanal coffee shops. Dining options span the globe, and avant-garde nightlife thrives in clubs and quirky bars with vintage, mismatched furnishings."

Oh… What I thought was a surprising amount of graffiti on the surrounding streets in Tel Aviv is actually art. Good to know. I also figured out why the hotel is named the Fabric Hotel. I was expecting fabric art to be on the walls. Instead, the hotel was located on a 7 block stretch of stores that were 90% fabric stores. Many times, I thought that @cowgirlsboots would be in heaven here. You would think they would call it the Fabric District, but they don’t. As far as I known, the neighborhood does not even have a name.

f
	

		
			
		

		
	





The neighborhood was so ideally located. A couple of blocks in one direction was the Carmel Market, a couple of blocks in another direction was the higher-end, business oriented street of Rothchild, and a couple of blocks in another direction was Neve Tzedek which was the first neighborhood settled in Tel Aviv. A couple of miles south is the city of Jaffe.

Here is a little diversion from the hotel and the neighborhood. Tel Aviv is a new city in the scheme of things. It doesn’t feel new, but it was only settled around 1900 AD. Jaffe is the old port city established about 1800 BC that is mentioned in several Bible stories. Jaffe became over-populated, so Tel Aviv started out as the suburbs of Jaffe. Local families participated in a lottery for land by selecting seashells. Over the 20th century, waves of Jewish families around the world fleeing persecutionreturned to Israel. There were two especially large waves of Russian immigrants who settled in the neighborhood our hotel was in. The family owning of the shop where I bought my glasses were Russian, with great, great grandfather coming in 1924. Lots of servers in restaurants are Russian too.

Now the Tel Aviv metropolitan area has a population of about 4 million people. Tel Aviv is considered to be one of the most liberal cities in the world, which is a big contrast from the religiously conservative eastern part of the country. Tel Aviv is also very expensive having the 6th highest cost of living of cities in the world. I read that as many as 25% of the people living in Tel Aviv are thought to be LGBT. I find that hard to believe, but maybe it is true for within the city limits, rather than for the greater metropolitan area.

Back to talking about the hotel. The hotel gives you daily vouchers for a free drink during happy hour at the Bushwick.




We went to the enclosed patio portion behind bar-restaurant proper. Happy hour started at 6 pm and people from the neighborhood started pouring in at the stroke of 6. The tables were populated by groups of friends and by extended families.




The bar prides itself in exotic cocktails. DH asked the manager for recommendations. He touted the newly arrived cognac. My drink had a dried rosebud floating in it. That is one of those ideas I thought I must do at home.



We read the English version of the menu but didn’t know what a lot of the things were.




I looked at other people’s food as it went by and said "I will take what he is having". It was so tasty. I thought it was breaded chicken on raw cabbage with peanut sauce—sort of Thai style. It was so tender, I wanted to know know how it was made to be so melt-in-your-mouth. It turned out to be so tender because it was breaded and fried tofu.




This hotel had ratings of 9.4 on Booking.com and was rated #3 out of 160 hotels on Trip Advisor. The main thing all the reviews raved about was the hotel breakfast. I am going to discuss Israeli breakfasts and food in general in the next post.

Before I move on, I wanted to tell you two more things about this hotel. First it had the smallest room I have ever stayed in—16 sq meters (172 sq feet). The size did not dawn on me in the booking process because I don’t think in meters. We could not even open our suitcases without putting them on the bed. All of the other great things about this hotel like the location, staff, and restaurant made the room size mostly unimportant. I did learn a lesson though. In booking, pay more attention to the room size.

Second the hotel had such a lovely roof-top deck. It was a great place to hang out after we checked out of the room and before we went to the airport. It seems like a lot of the nearby buildings had roof top patios that people use for parties. I read that the gay scene in Tel Aviv is not so much centered in bars, but in parties that it is easy to get invited to. We did not go to any parties, but I do think rooftop parties are definitely a thing there.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Stats for April are a bit crazy.
> 
> Bags in 2
> Bags out 6
> Slgs in 1
> slgs out 4
> Sports bag in 1 - J Stark Canvas Tote
> Sports bag out 1- Lululemon Belt bag



Bravo, that deserves a round of applause


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> April stats...
> 
> ... this month I absolutely failed shopping my own closet! There were too many temptations and some true bargains out there.
> 
> 4 bags in (one vintage Roberta di Camerino dupe , the preloved Bree bag I painted, the Dior New Lock WOC and ... ... a red LV Epi Alma from 1996)
> 
> View attachment 5392988
> View attachment 5392989
> View attachment 5392990
> View attachment 5392987
> 
> 
> 1 bags out (random vintage)
> 
> 1 slg in - the red LV Keyholder...  and two more LV Epi wallets bought, but they have not arrived yet.
> 
> There´s a new online shop that sells mainly restoration projects at really good prices and I am enjoying it as long as they are new and fairly cheap... they will become better known and far more expensive in no time, I´m sure!
> 
> 0 slgs out


I think we would have all given into these, all special or classic


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Israeli breakfast and Israeli food in general

Americans have plagiarized the great foods of the world and put their own twist on original seasonings to make them more palatable to our whimpy taste buds. Yeah, we have great beef, but our real contribution to cuisine is the American breakfast. It is a combination of fresh fruits, eggs prepared a multitude of ways, salty breakfast meats (all pork), hash browns that look like the potatoes they are, sweet hot breads like French toast, pancakes, waffles, or cinnamon rolls , and lots of basic black gut-rot coffee. Where else do you get such a substantial meal that is such an interesting combination of salty and sweet? You don’t really appreciate how great our breakfasts are until you eat breakfast in another country. What you get in another country is a breakfast that is basically nothing, or you get a giant buffet of weird stuff.

Israel falls in the giant buffet of weird stuff category. Let me say, I am not a vegetable hater. I love weird vegetables like Brussel sprouts or beets. But vegetables have to know their place and breakfast is not it. Eggplant for breakfast? Has a limper vegetable ever been invented? Seared cauliflower? Roast pepper? Baked sweet potato bites? Carrot sticks and radishes? These would be great appetizers for dinner, but not for breakfast. At breakfast, there are bowls of cooked mixed vegetable that looks like stew and has a smell that is off putting to me. Potatoes that look au gratin with weird seasoning. There are bowls of diced cucumber and tomatoes. There is humus. Smoked salmon. Unsweetend yogurt. No matter what hotel we were in there was a casserole dish filled with something that looks like poached eggs floating in marina sauce. At all of the hotels we stayed in, I could not recognize 40% of the items. The one thing I did love at the buffets was Tahini Halva. At least you get dessert with your vegetables.

This is the buffet at the Fabric Hotel. As the reviews claimed, it was pretty good. Same weird stuff, just higher quality.



These are the eggs poached in tomato sauce and God knows what.  Note the mystery dish in the upper right.





Don’t expect fruit. Don’t expect to find any sausage or bacon. That is not happening. They don’t even bother to fake with it with turkey-based bacon and sausage. To make things worse, it was Passover, so there was no leavened bread. Six-inch square crackers for breakfast were enough to make my throat close in revolt.

At dinner, some restaurants did have potato bread. I would order extra and take it with me to have at breakfast the next day.



Israelis try to cook eggs, and by and large, they are miserable at it. Very often, in addition to the buffet food, you can order either an omelet or scrambled eggs. The omelet often tastes as I imagine it would taste to lick a cold hamburger grill—ode de burnt oil. The scrambled eggs are often so dry that they are tasteless little crumbles. The scrambled eggs at the hotel in Eilat were so bad, I wouldn’t try eggs at subsequent hotels for about 3 days.

The weirdest thing of all is there is no urn of coffee. There were urns of hot water. In some hotels they expected you to use instant coffee. The horror of it all. Most hotels had a machine that would make you the fancy coffee of your preference, like cappuccino or a latte (provided the machine was working, but that could not be counted on). Some hotels bring you the fancy coffee of your choice, but you feel guilty guzzling coffee when someone has to make it for you by the cup. In Israel, you could get great cappuccino everywhere, including gas stations, but Israelis just don’t do black coffee, much less out of a coffee pot. They don’t even have coffee pots in the room—they have expresso machines.

This was breakfast at a restaurant in Haifa, so it was not a buffet technically, but it was like a mini buffet brought to the table. Everything struck me as not something I wanted to eat, so as a last resort, I ate the big bowl of diced cucumbers and tomatoes.  It was quite heavy on the parsley.



On the flight home, El Al served us these ice cold mini peppers and cherry tomato as part of breakfast.



Until we got to Tel Aviv, I did not like the food in Israel. I mean no offense to anyone with that statement. The seasoning was just not my taste. Dinner is almost indistinguishable from breakfast. The meals come with “Israeli salad” which is 5 or 6 bowls of stuff like breakfast but with worse seasoning. Because I was so unenthusiastic about the food, I didn’t take but a few pictures. DH ordered steak when he could. I think I had lamb. Honestly I can’t remember what I ordered.







The most noteworthy things about our meals in Israel was trying to read the check. We would stare at them. Turn them upside down. Stare more. We could not even figure out what was the top. We would finally find some number that was darker than the rest and figure that was the total.  On this receipt, you can see a total of 345. That is shekels, not dollars. It is about $100. It is weird to read menus with entrée prices of 85-140 shekels.


It was not until our last day in Israel that I broke the code looking at the McDonald’s receipt at the airport. This is a ridiculously long receipt for a McDouble and a coke. It dawned on me that Israelis write right to left so the total is on the left side!  Also they charge 17% VAT tax.





Israel is a middle Eastern country on the Mediterranean. I think Greek food is great. I liked the food in Turkey and in Egypt. The Israeli food is the same, but not. The menu is often a choice of kebobs: many chicken choices, lamb, fish choices, and if you are lucky a beef choice. Kebob does not mean the meat with be on a stick. Sometimes it is some heavily seasoned meatballs. They HAMMER everything with whatever spice is involved, whether it is lemon juice, olive oil, garlic, basil, parsley, or whatever. Israeli cooks seem to ascribe to the attitude of “go big or go home.” Things were just too over seasoned for me. One place I ordered humus and it came with a giant pool of olive oil in the middle on top. I ate around the edges.

In Jerusalem, I ordered sea bass at a high-end hotel restaurant called “Happy Fish”. When it came, the fish had the eyes looking at me. That fish did not look happy. I have no clue how they cooked it. It did not taste like any sea bass I have ever eaten. After that, I refused to eat fish in Israel, that is, until we went to a sushi bar.

On vacation we always get homesick for American food. At that point, we start looking for a sushi bar or an ice cream shop. (Yes, I know that sushi is Japanese, but Americans have stolen it and made it our own). Usually, sushi is fairly uniform all over the world. Israel is the first place that the sushi didn’t look or taste recognizable. They even ruined the miso soup which is hard to do. They put a different kind of seaweed in it and put so much seaweed in it, it ruined it for me.

After all this complaining about Israeli food, the food in Tel Aviv was delicious. I am going to show you the good stuff in the context of where I ate it.

The forum and I are fighting over the location of the picture below.   I wanted it up at the top with the buffet at the  hotel.    The forum wants it here.   I delete it and the forum puts it back.


----------



## jblended

Cordeliere said:


> No matter what hotel we were in there was a casserole dish filled with something that looks like poached eggs floating in marina sauce.


Shakshuka, perchance? 

I've never been given raw cucumbers and peppers as breakfast on a flight before! I was offered spicy chicken curry for breakfast on a Pakistani Airlines flight once. That was an odd choice of breakfast service for 3.30 am, let me tell you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> I've been unpacking and found that my bag total went up.  I was gifted 5 bags in the past year (for my last birthday and the one just passed). I haven't had a chance to use those bags yet, so I kind of forgot about them. Oops!
> 
> I'm trying not to feel overwhelmed by my collection. It's bloated again, but I'd like to just enjoy what I own- they're all very special.
> Think I'll pull 4 bags that I'm not fully sure about to use for the summer. Either I'll fall in love with them when I wear them or I'll be ruthless and let them go.
> 
> I've had a few bags put aside to donate for ages, including my old HG bag and a handmade bag that has served me well, but I have missed them since I stopped using them, so I'll be bringing them back into the fold.
> This bag addiction is real, eh?
> 
> I've also curated my capsule wardrobe for the hotter months ahead. I'm pretty excited about it, which is something I haven't felt for ages. I've even been able to buy some clothes which I haven't needed to do in years. I added a pair of loose black trousers and a couple of tees, all of which should get plenty of wear over the summer. I am hoping I'll have a chance to go out a bit more and actually use my stuff! Maybe I'll actually be able to participate in the bag challenges!


I added a few things to my wardrobe for summer too. I have really come to love wearing dresses in the hot weather and sone of my faves from last year don’t fit anymore. I found and fell in love with Saint James this spring…bought a Breton shirt and gave a shot on a stretch dress that someone was just about giving away and fell in love. So I found a few more on Poshmark and am set. My DH loves me in them so much he went on eBay and bought one as a surprise. The material is soft but substantial enough that there is no show through, even on the dresses with a white background. Now I am not sad about not being able to wear my faves anymore.

I am glad you are getting excited about bags and wardrobe…it feels good to be able to go out and express ourselves after two years of being cooped up. Would love to see pics of bags and capsule outfits. Loose wide leg pants in the summer are so chic!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Well done you! It’s great you do the capsule wardrobe thing and are enjoying making your purchases. Going out has become something we appreciate more. I forget that my work experience of the last two years is quite different to my friends who often still WFH. I’m glad you are getting out and hope that your work situation resolves itself soon too.
> 
> I’m awful at Capsule Wardrobe! As soon as I find one thing I love that fits, I get it in several colours. I think I have a general shopping habit not just bags! The weather here is changeable but I wear jeans all year round and I think they are currently breeding .
> 
> I have about 12 pairs of skinnies, straight, or mom jeans in uk sizes 10-12 (more in size 8s and 14s in storage) plus chinos and crops for summer. I pair jeans with long sleeve tops and thick knitwear for winter and T-shirts with thinner knitwear for summer (also breeding). I have too many boots, trainers, coats and jackets for each season too. It’s a good thing my storage is generous (although hardly the full room some members have).
> 
> My workwear is the same. Multiple options in trousers, jackets and so many dresses I can’t count! Plus I have clothes that only come out for hot holidays abroad or the rare short heatwave here. I don’t like to let things go until they are well worn and my size fluctuates so much that I just store what is too big or too small in another room.
> 
> What about other members? Capsule wardrobe, general shopping habit or somewhere in between?


Somewhere in between…I like the idea of a tight capsule but also like having some outlier choices for when I want something different or special. I am good at purging my closet but it somehow gets filled again…though with pieces I am excited about. Since I am primarily a secondhand shopper, nothing costs so much that I need to feel guilty for not wearing it a lot.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> My multicolored bags. I have a few where the trim is a different color but they have been shown already. These two are great knock about bags because you can wipe them down. Haven’t used the Consuela bag yet but it is a great size .


I love these!!!!


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> I found and fell in love with Saint James this spring…bought a Breton shirt and gave a shot on a stretch dress that someone was just about giving away and fell in love.


Ooh, just had a look! Lovely Brentons; especially the ones with cool elbow patches. Thanks for introducing me to the brand. 
Would love a picture of the dress!


BowieFan1971 said:


> My DH loves me in them so much he went on eBay and bought one as a surprise.


That's super sweet! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I am glad you are getting excited about bags and wardrobe…it feels good to be able to go out and express ourselves after two years of being cooped up. Would love to see pics of bags and capsule outfits. Loose wide leg pants in the summer are so chic!


Thanks. I create my seasonal capsules out of stuff I already own and rarely buy new clothes. 
I have added maybe 10 pieces total over the last few years (mostly during the pandemic as my jeans were wearing out very quickly and needed replacing), so it was kind of a big deal to buy several pieces at once. Feels nice to refresh things a bit.
I'll remember to post outfit/bag modshots as I start using them.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Bravo, that deserves a round of applause


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> Israeli breakfast and Israeli food in general
> 
> Americans have plagiarized the great foods of the world and put their own twist on original seasonings to make them more palatable to our whimpy taste buds. Yeah, we have great beef, but our real contribution to cuisine is the American breakfast. It is a combination of fresh fruits, eggs prepared a multitude of ways, salty breakfast meats (all pork), hash browns that look like the potatoes they are, sweet hot breads like French toast, pancakes, waffles, or cinnamon rolls , and lots of basic black gut-rot coffee. Where else do you get such a substantial meal that is such an interesting combination of salty and sweet? You don’t really appreciate how great our breakfasts are until you eat breakfast in another country. What you get in another country is a breakfast that is basically nothing, or you get a giant buffet of weird stuff.
> 
> Israel falls in the giant buffet of weird stuff category. Let me say, I am not a vegetable hater. I love weird vegetables like Brussel sprouts or beets. But vegetables have to know their place and breakfast is not it. Eggplant for breakfast? Has a limper vegetable ever been invented? Seared cauliflower? Roast pepper? Baked sweet potato bites? Carrot sticks and radishes? These would be great appetizers for dinner, but not for breakfast. At breakfast, there are bowls of cooked mixed vegetable that looks like stew and has a smell that is off putting to me. Potatoes that look au gratin with weird seasoning. There are bowls of diced cucumber and tomatoes. There is humus. Smoked salmon. Unsweetend yogurt. No matter what hotel we were in there was a casserole dish filled with something that looks like poached eggs floating in marina sauce. At all of the hotels we stayed in, I could not recognize 40% of the items. The one thing I did love at the buffets was Tahini Halva. At least you get dessert with your vegetables.
> 
> This is the buffet at the Fabric Hotel. As the reviews claimed, it was pretty good. Same weird stuff, just higher quality.
> View attachment 5393262
> 
> 
> These are the eggs poached in tomato sauce and God knows what.  Note the mystery dish in the upper right.
> View attachment 5393269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393270
> 
> Don’t expect fruit. Don’t expect to find any sausage or bacon. That is not happening. They don’t even bother to fake with it with turkey-based bacon and sausage. To make things worse, it was Passover, so there was no leavened bread. Six-inch square crackers for breakfast were enough to make my throat close in revolt.
> 
> At dinner, some restaurants did have potato bread. I would order extra and take it with me to have at breakfast the next day.
> View attachment 5393275
> 
> 
> Israelis try to cook eggs, and by and large, they are miserable at it. Very often, in addition to the buffet food, you can order either an omelet or scrambled eggs. The omelet often tastes as I imagine it would taste to lick a cold hamburger grill—ode de burnt oil. The scrambled eggs are often so dry that they are tasteless little crumbles. The scrambled eggs at the hotel in Eilat were so bad, I wouldn’t try eggs at subsequent hotels for about 3 days.
> 
> The weirdest thing of all is there is no urn of coffee. There were urns of hot water. In some hotels they expected you to use instant coffee. The horror of it all. Most hotels had a machine that would make you the fancy coffee of your preference, like cappuccino or a latte (provided the machine was working, but that could not be counted on). Some hotels bring you the fancy coffee of your choice, but you feel guilty guzzling coffee when someone has to make it for you by the cup. In Israel, you could get great cappuccino everywhere, including gas stations, but Israelis just don’t do black coffee, much less out of a coffee pot. They don’t even have coffee pots in the room—they have expresso machines.
> 
> This was breakfast at a restaurant in Haifa, so it was not a buffet technically, but it was like a mini buffet brought to the table. Everything struck me as not something I wanted to eat, so as a last resort, I ate the big bowl of diced cucumbers and tomatoes.  It was quite heavy on the parsley.
> View attachment 5393276
> 
> 
> On the flight home, El Al served us these ice cold mini peppers and cherry tomato as part of breakfast.
> View attachment 5393277
> 
> 
> Until we got to Tel Aviv, I did not like the food in Israel. I mean no offense to anyone with that statement. The seasoning was just not my taste. Dinner is almost indistinguishable from breakfast. The meals come with “Israeli salad” which is 5 or 6 bowls of stuff like breakfast but with worse seasoning. Because I was so unenthusiastic about the food, I didn’t take but a few pictures. DH ordered steak when he could. I think I had lamb. Honestly I can’t remember what I ordered.
> View attachment 5393281
> 
> View attachment 5393286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most noteworthy things about our meals in Israel was trying to read the check. We would stare at them. Turn them upside down. Stare more. We could not even figure out what was the top. We would finally find some number that was darker than the rest and figure that was the total.  On this receipt, you can see a total of 345. That is shekels, not dollars. It is about $100. It is weird to read menus with entrée prices of 85-140 shekels.
> View attachment 5393291
> 
> It was not until our last day in Israel that I broke the code looking at the McDonald’s receipt at the airport. This is a ridiculously long receipt for a McDouble and a coke. It dawned on me that Israelis write right to left so the total is on the left side!  Also they charge 17% VAT tax.
> View attachment 5393294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a middle Eastern country on the Mediterranean. I think Greek food is great. I liked the food in Turkey and in Egypt. The Israeli food is the same, but not. The menu is often a choice of kebobs: many chicken choices, lamb, fish choices, and if you are lucky a beef choice. Kebob does not mean the meat with be on a stick. Sometimes it is some heavily seasoned meatballs. They HAMMER everything with whatever spice is involved, whether it is lemon juice, olive oil, garlic, basil, parsley, or whatever. Israeli cooks seem to ascribe to the attitude of “go big or go home.” Things were just too over seasoned for me. One place I ordered humus and it came with a giant pool of olive oil in the middle on top. I ate around the edges.
> 
> In Jerusalem, I ordered sea bass at a high-end hotel restaurant called “Happy Fish”. When it came, the fish had the eyes looking at me. That fish did not look happy. I have no clue how they cooked it. It did not taste like any sea bass I have ever eaten. After that, I refused to eat fish in Israel, that is, until we went to a sushi bar.
> 
> On vacation we always get homesick for American food. At that point, we start looking for a sushi bar or an ice cream shop. (Yes, I know that sushi is Japanese, but Americans have stolen it and made it our own). Usually, sushi is fairly uniform all over the world. Israel is the first place that the sushi didn’t look or taste recognizable. They even ruined the miso soup which is hard to do. They put a different kind of seaweed in it and put so much seaweed in it, it ruined it for me.
> 
> After all this complaining about Israeli food, the food in Tel Aviv was delicious. I am going to show you the good stuff in the context of where I ate it.
> 
> The forum and I are fighting over the location of the picture below.   I wanted it up at the top with the buffet at the  hotel.    The forum wants it here.   I delete it and the forum puts it back.
> 
> View attachment 5393271


I am getting hungry looking at all this yummy food.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Israeli breakfast and Israeli food in general
> 
> Americans have plagiarized the great foods of the world and put their own twist on original seasonings to make them more palatable to our whimpy taste buds. Yeah, we have great beef, but our real contribution to cuisine is the American breakfast. It is a combination of fresh fruits, eggs prepared a multitude of ways, salty breakfast meats (all pork), hash browns that look like the potatoes they are, sweet hot breads like French toast, pancakes, waffles, or cinnamon rolls , and lots of basic black gut-rot coffee. Where else do you get such a substantial meal that is such an interesting combination of salty and sweet? You don’t really appreciate how great our breakfasts are until you eat breakfast in another country. What you get in another country is a breakfast that is basically nothing, or you get a giant buffet of weird stuff.
> 
> Israel falls in the giant buffet of weird stuff category. Let me say, I am not a vegetable hater. I love weird vegetables like Brussel sprouts or beets. But vegetables have to know their place and breakfast is not it. Eggplant for breakfast? Has a limper vegetable ever been invented? Seared cauliflower? Roast pepper? Baked sweet potato bites? Carrot sticks and radishes? These would be great appetizers for dinner, but not for breakfast. At breakfast, there are bowls of cooked mixed vegetable that looks like stew and has a smell that is off putting to me. Potatoes that look au gratin with weird seasoning. There are bowls of diced cucumber and tomatoes. There is humus. Smoked salmon. Unsweetend yogurt. No matter what hotel we were in there was a casserole dish filled with something that looks like poached eggs floating in marina sauce. At all of the hotels we stayed in, I could not recognize 40% of the items. The one thing I did love at the buffets was Tahini Halva. At least you get dessert with your vegetables.
> 
> This is the buffet at the Fabric Hotel. As the reviews claimed, it was pretty good. Same weird stuff, just higher quality.
> View attachment 5393262
> 
> 
> These are the eggs poached in tomato sauce and God knows what.  Note the mystery dish in the upper right.
> View attachment 5393269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393270
> 
> Don’t expect fruit. Don’t expect to find any sausage or bacon. That is not happening. They don’t even bother to fake with it with turkey-based bacon and sausage. To make things worse, it was Passover, so there was no leavened bread. Six-inch square crackers for breakfast were enough to make my throat close in revolt.
> 
> At dinner, some restaurants did have potato bread. I would order extra and take it with me to have at breakfast the next day.
> View attachment 5393275
> 
> 
> Israelis try to cook eggs, and by and large, they are miserable at it. Very often, in addition to the buffet food, you can order either an omelet or scrambled eggs. The omelet often tastes as I imagine it would taste to lick a cold hamburger grill—ode de burnt oil. The scrambled eggs are often so dry that they are tasteless little crumbles. The scrambled eggs at the hotel in Eilat were so bad, I wouldn’t try eggs at subsequent hotels for about 3 days.
> 
> The weirdest thing of all is there is no urn of coffee. There were urns of hot water. In some hotels they expected you to use instant coffee. The horror of it all. Most hotels had a machine that would make you the fancy coffee of your preference, like cappuccino or a latte (provided the machine was working, but that could not be counted on). Some hotels bring you the fancy coffee of your choice, but you feel guilty guzzling coffee when someone has to make it for you by the cup. In Israel, you could get great cappuccino everywhere, including gas stations, but Israelis just don’t do black coffee, much less out of a coffee pot. They don’t even have coffee pots in the room—they have expresso machines.
> 
> This was breakfast at a restaurant in Haifa, so it was not a buffet technically, but it was like a mini buffet brought to the table. Everything struck me as not something I wanted to eat, so as a last resort, I ate the big bowl of diced cucumbers and tomatoes.  It was quite heavy on the parsley.
> View attachment 5393276
> 
> 
> On the flight home, El Al served us these ice cold mini peppers and cherry tomato as part of breakfast.
> View attachment 5393277
> 
> 
> Until we got to Tel Aviv, I did not like the food in Israel. I mean no offense to anyone with that statement. The seasoning was just not my taste. Dinner is almost indistinguishable from breakfast. The meals come with “Israeli salad” which is 5 or 6 bowls of stuff like breakfast but with worse seasoning. Because I was so unenthusiastic about the food, I didn’t take but a few pictures. DH ordered steak when he could. I think I had lamb. Honestly I can’t remember what I ordered.
> View attachment 5393281
> 
> View attachment 5393286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most noteworthy things about our meals in Israel was trying to read the check. We would stare at them. Turn them upside down. Stare more. We could not even figure out what was the top. We would finally find some number that was darker than the rest and figure that was the total.  On this receipt, you can see a total of 345. That is shekels, not dollars. It is about $100. It is weird to read menus with entrée prices of 85-140 shekels.
> View attachment 5393291
> 
> It was not until our last day in Israel that I broke the code looking at the McDonald’s receipt at the airport. This is a ridiculously long receipt for a McDouble and a coke. It dawned on me that Israelis write right to left so the total is on the left side!  Also they charge 17% VAT tax.
> View attachment 5393294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a middle Eastern country on the Mediterranean. I think Greek food is great. I liked the food in Turkey and in Egypt. The Israeli food is the same, but not. The menu is often a choice of kebobs: many chicken choices, lamb, fish choices, and if you are lucky a beef choice. Kebob does not mean the meat with be on a stick. Sometimes it is some heavily seasoned meatballs. They HAMMER everything with whatever spice is involved, whether it is lemon juice, olive oil, garlic, basil, parsley, or whatever. Israeli cooks seem to ascribe to the attitude of “go big or go home.” Things were just too over seasoned for me. One place I ordered humus and it came with a giant pool of olive oil in the middle on top. I ate around the edges.
> 
> In Jerusalem, I ordered sea bass at a high-end hotel restaurant called “Happy Fish”. When it came, the fish had the eyes looking at me. That fish did not look happy. I have no clue how they cooked it. It did not taste like any sea bass I have ever eaten. After that, I refused to eat fish in Israel, that is, until we went to a sushi bar.
> 
> On vacation we always get homesick for American food. At that point, we start looking for a sushi bar or an ice cream shop. (Yes, I know that sushi is Japanese, but Americans have stolen it and made it our own). Usually, sushi is fairly uniform all over the world. Israel is the first place that the sushi didn’t look or taste recognizable. They even ruined the miso soup which is hard to do. They put a different kind of seaweed in it and put so much seaweed in it, it ruined it for me.
> 
> After all this complaining about Israeli food, the food in Tel Aviv was delicious. I am going to show you the good stuff in the context of where I ate it.
> 
> The forum and I are fighting over the location of the picture below.   I wanted it up at the top with the buffet at the  hotel.    The forum wants it here.   I delete it and the forum puts it back.
> 
> View attachment 5393271



I think the food looks great!

It's traditional to an extra twirl of olive oil on many things all around the Med. Every fish dish, as a garnish on rustic salads, humous included, even on Pizza. Sometimes a whole flavoured pot of oil is bought out before a meal with bread. Being stingy with olive oil is frowned upon, everyone worries they're not getting enough. I don't like so much myself, best to always say 'no extra oil please' in whichever language. The extra is seen as a 'gift' so they don't normally mind keeping it.

As for the sushi, getting enough seaweed for me is important so I think I would love it. A different kind of seaweed?


We went to the local official rubbish dump today. Feels good to have got rid of the accumulated broken bits - including a dangerous metal garden chair. 

I just made DH herring roe (melts) with fried onion soy/pepper and he hated it. We grew-up with herring roe (male and female) The first time I've seen him go  . He loves herring, so very odd he wasn't brought up with the roe too. I finished his.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I am getting hungry looking at all this yummy food.


Me too! Best thing about travel is the food. Or maybe that's just me being greedy! 

I remember in Indonesia being offered grilled scorpions on a stick. Never been so grateful to be a vegetarian in my life!  Apparently they tasted _amazing_ because everyone was gobbling them up.
And in Thailand, I ate the most amazing candied strawberries and lemons I've ever had in my life. And some sort of paste steamed in banana leaves that was heavenly. Nobody spoke enough English to tell me what I was having but they said "fruit" which was enough for me. It was delicious!
And whilst I declined the chicken curry at 3.30 am, I have had curry for breakfast before (although it was at a more reasonable hour). An Ethiopian dish (the name escapes me) made of hardboiled eggs in a curry sauce and some really sour cornmeal pancakes. I adored the woman who cooked it for me and it looked like she'd spent hours preparing it.
Sorry to make this all about me.  Those photos have brought up some long-forgotten memories!



papertiger said:


> As for the sushi, getting enough seaweed for me is important so I think I would love it.* A different kind of seaweed?*


I had guessed Kombu instead of Wakame...would be a totally different texture. I'll take both in mine, 'kthnxbai 



Jereni said:


> Lately I’ve really gotten stuck in the ‘uniform’ approach to dressing. Flowy pants and flowy tee in the spring/summer (because that hides the weight gain  ) and long cardigan and boots in the winter. I am in sore need of mixing it up.


@Jereni I hope you can love yourself where you are now. You'll get back to where you want to be, but in the meantime, I hope you can feel comfortable in your skin again. It's awful when we don't feel our best.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...



Congratulations! I’m so excited for you. So great to have changes that one wants to make starting to turn into reality. And I personally would love to hear about the bag(s) and outfit you are debating for the first day

I too have started thinking about what’s next. I have loved my current job and company (been here 13 years), but there’s been a number of developments over the last 12 months that just keep making me extremely unhappy.



JenJBS said:


> Our dear @ElainePG  had a great idea a while ago.
> 
> *This might be an interesting theme for one of our months: Do you have a (reasonably) affordable, under-the-radar bag that was an incredibly useful purchase? Show us a photo, and tell us why.*
> 
> Since tomorrow starts the last Color Week should we use this question for the rest of May starting May 8, or wait and use it for the entire month of June?



I sorta think we already did this one? I know I replied and gave my Coach Marlie as my example.



Katinahat said:


> *April Stats
> 
> Bags carried* - 11 bags with 40 total carries _(Finally more social events so 4 bags for events / going out with friends or family: Lily, Lottie, mini Alexa and Brioche). _
> *Bags in* - 1  _Brioche as gift from DH_
> *Bags out* - 0_ (now -3 +3 this year)_
> *Clothing in* - 4  _(2 x Reiss cropped mom jeans, tan leather jacket, pink cashmere jumper)_
> *Clothing out* - 0 _Considering gifting neutral pink leather jacket that I find hard to wear. DDs might like it so it’s used more and out but not completely. Thoughts? Keeping skinny jeans in hope I slim down. _
> 
> *Goals *
> 1. To focus on self-care: _Ran more during days off work (40km) but still unfit and need to get back to both Yoga and Journaling. TPF has become like journaling - sorry! Attended therapy to help with family situation. New therapist was good. _
> 2. To keep finding the joy in the small things in life: _Loads of gardening for staff bbq, audiobooks, shopping and socialising with friends (and family at wedding). _
> 3. To work hard but to try to maintain a healthy work life balance: _I was off work for two weeks but job is ridiculously busy so not doing the best._
> 
> Family issue is settling but we didn’t invite my parents to meal as I didn’t need the drama. M chose plants as gift so bonding over the garden.



Great stats, esp on the 40 carries! It’s great that you got more running in, something I desperately need to do. May, I think, is going to need to be the month when I get ‘back on the horse’ for real 



whateve said:


> April stats
> 0 bags in
> 1 bags out
> 2 SLGs in
> 2 SLGs out
> 
> Carried 17 purses. I had some coupons that were about to expire so I used them on a keychain/purse charm and card case. I love the purse charm. I haven't decided about the card case. I sold two purse charms. I bought two new pairs of shoes. I just got them; haven't decided if I'm keeping them, but I'm already considering another pair because I think the color would be useful. I forgot that when I organized my shoe storage, there was no more room for more shoes.
> 
> YTD stats
> 1 bags in
> 1 bags out
> 2 SLGs in
> 4 SLGs out



Congrats on your stats! You seem to be doing really well at shopping your closet, with only 1 in this year 



Katinahat said:


> Well done you! It’s great you do the capsule wardrobe thing and are enjoying making your purchases. Going out has become something we appreciate more. I forget that my work experience of the last two years is quite different to my friends who often still WFH. I’m glad you are getting out and hope that your work situation resolves itself soon too.
> 
> I’m awful at Capsule Wardrobe! As soon as I find one thing I love that fits, I get it in several colours. I think I have a general shopping habit not just bags! The weather here is changeable but I wear jeans all year round and I think they are currently breeding .
> 
> I have about 12 pairs of skinnies, straight, or mom jeans in uk sizes 10-12 (more in size 8s and 14s in storage) plus chinos and crops for summer. I pair jeans with long sleeve tops and thick knitwear for winter and T-shirts with thinner knitwear for summer (also breeding). I have too many boots, trainers, coats and jackets for each season too. It’s a good thing my storage is generous (although hardly the full room some members have).
> 
> My workwear is the same. Multiple options in trousers, jackets and so many dresses I can’t count! Plus I have clothes that only come out for hot holidays abroad or the rare short heatwave here. I don’t like to let things go until they are well worn and my size fluctuates so much that I just store what is too big or too small in another room.
> 
> What about other members? Capsule wardrobe, general shopping habit or somewhere in between?



I’m also bad at capsule wardrobe. Around 5 years ago I probably would have said I had one, but some of the pieces have been worn enough that they don’t look as good, and others can’t be worn due to my weight gain. I’ve been refusing to get rid of them tho, because I want to shed the weight again.

Lately I’ve really gotten stuck in the ‘uniform’ approach to dressing. Flowy pants and flowy tee in the spring/summer (because that hides the weight gain  ) and long cardigan and boots in the winter. I am in sore need of mixing it up. 



dcooney4 said:


> Stats for April are a bit crazy.
> 
> Bags in 2
> Bags out 6
> Slgs in 1
> slgs out 4
> Sports bag in 1 - J Stark Canvas Tote
> Sports bag out 1- Lululemon Belt bag



Congrats on all the bags out, wow!


----------



## Jereni

My stats for April:

Bags In: 2
Bags Out: 3
SLG In: 0?

Or like 8 because I bought a bunch of stuff from Aspinal but I don’t know if that was late March or April.

SLG Out: 0

On acquisition goals:

Green bag I previously covered with the Celine belt bag
Red: haven’t bought it yet. Love the YSL Sac du Jour but still haven’t pulled the trigger, which tells me that it must not be the right one.
Purple: nothing yet, have NOT seen much that tempts me. Hopefully this fall.


----------



## ElainePG

Hopelessly behind, though I've been trying to  all the gorgeous bags and outfits as I'm able.

I can't believe it's the first day of May already! Here are my stats for last month:

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 0

SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0

Bags carried: 10
Scarves worn: 6


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...


Wow, congratulations!!! I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> I cannot begin to describe how interesting Tel Aviv was.
> 
> I have been pondering how to organize the remaining stories and pictures I have to share and finally decided to organize by location. It is more my nature to organize by topic; but in this case, I think location will give you a more organic sense of what Tel Aviv is like. That means that in a post about a location, I will make comments about people, food, architecture, purses, or whatever is interesting in that set of pics.
> 
> We spent 8 days in Tel Aviv. I booked us at the beach for the first two days after our arrival while we slept off our jet lag. DH was keen on the beach and I wasn’t, so those two days were to placate him. Locals love having miles of beach so close to the heart of the city, but for me, after leaving at the beach for 17 years, I am so over sand. I was able to experience all I wanted of the beach from the terrace of our room.
> View attachment 5393246
> 
> 
> After resting up from the 12-hour flight and 7 hours of time change, we went to Jerusalem and the other sites that I have described. We returned to Tel Aviv for 6 days at the end of our vacation and were booked at the Fabric Hotel. This hotel is a microcosm of what is so cool about Tel Aviv.
> View attachment 5393247
> 
> 
> In the planning stage, I asked google maps where the coffee shops were and selected what I thought was the most interesting hotel in that neighborhood. This is the picture that cinched the Hotel’s selection. DH’s main reason for wanting to go to Israel was to sit in coffee shops and chat. This picture of what I thought was the lobby looked very “chatty” to me.
> View attachment 5393248
> 
> It turned out that Hotel was a cojoined twin with a bar and restaurant named the Bushwick. The artist-painted wall was in the restaurant and is meant to be graffiti. The Bushwick is named after a neighborhood in Brooklyn that the hotel desk clerk described as being just the same as the immediate neighborhood around the hotel. This is how Google describes that Brooklyn neighborhood of Bushwick.
> 
> "Edgy and increasingly hip, Bushwick is an evolving, industrial area marked by imaginative street art and converted warehouses that are home to artist studios and artisanal coffee shops. Dining options span the globe, and avant-garde nightlife thrives in clubs and quirky bars with vintage, mismatched furnishings."
> 
> Oh… What I thought was a surprising amount of graffiti on the surrounding streets in Tel Aviv is actually art. Good to know. I also figured out why the hotel is named the Fabric Hotel. I was expecting fabric art to be on the walls. Instead, the hotel was located on a 7 block stretch of stores that were 90% fabric stores. Many times, I thought that @cowgirlsboots would be in heaven here. You would think they would call it the Fabric District, but they don’t. As far as I known, the neighborhood does not even have a name.
> 
> f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393250
> 
> View attachment 5393251
> 
> The neighborhood was so ideally located. A couple of blocks in one direction was the Carmel Market, a couple of blocks in another direction was the higher-end, business oriented street of Rothchild, and a couple of blocks in another direction was Neve Tzedek which was the first neighborhood settled in Tel Aviv. A couple of miles south is the city of Jaffe.
> 
> Here is a little diversion from the hotel and the neighborhood. Tel Aviv is a new city in the scheme of things. It doesn’t feel new, but it was only settled around 1900 AD. Jaffe is the old port city established about 1800 BC that is mentioned in several Bible stories. Jaffe became over-populated, so Tel Aviv started out as the suburbs of Jaffe. Local families participated in a lottery for land by selecting seashells. Over the 20th century, waves of Jewish families around the world fleeing persecutionreturned to Israel. There were two especially large waves of Russian immigrants who settled in the neighborhood our hotel was in. The family owning of the shop where I bought my glasses were Russian, with great, great grandfather coming in 1924. Lots of servers in restaurants are Russian too.
> 
> Now the Tel Aviv metropolitan area has a population of about 4 million people. Tel Aviv is considered to be one of the most liberal cities in the world, which is a big contrast from the religiously conservative eastern part of the country. Tel Aviv is also very expensive having the 6th highest cost of living of cities in the world. I read that as many as 25% of the people living in Tel Aviv are thought to be LGBT. I find that hard to believe, but maybe it is true for within the city limits, rather than for the greater metropolitan area.
> 
> Back to talking about the hotel. The hotel gives you daily vouchers for a free drink during happy hour at the Bushwick.
> 
> View attachment 5393253
> 
> 
> We went to the enclosed patio portion behind bar-restaurant proper. Happy hour started at 6 pm and people from the neighborhood started pouring in at the stroke of 6. The tables were populated by groups of friends and by extended families.
> View attachment 5393261
> 
> View attachment 5393255
> 
> The bar prides itself in exotic cocktails. DH asked the manager for recommendations. He touted the newly arrived cognac. My drink had a dried rosebud floating in it. That is one of those ideas I thought I must do at home.
> View attachment 5393256
> 
> 
> We read the English version of the menu but didn’t know what a lot of the things were.
> 
> View attachment 5393258
> 
> 
> I looked at other people’s food as it went by and said "I will take what he is having". It was so tasty. I thought it was breaded chicken on raw cabbage with peanut sauce—sort of Thai style. It was so tender, I wanted to know know how it was made to be so melt-in-your-mouth. It turned out to be so tender because it was breaded and fried tofu.
> 
> View attachment 5393259
> 
> 
> This hotel had ratings of 9.4 on Booking.com and was rated #3 out of 160 hotels on Trip Advisor. The main thing all the reviews raved about was the hotel breakfast. I am going to discuss Israeli breakfasts and food in general in the next post.
> 
> Before I move on, I wanted to tell you two more things about this hotel. First it had the smallest room I have ever stayed in—16 sq meters (172 sq feet). The size did not dawn on me in the booking process because I don’t think in meters. We could not even open our suitcases without putting them on the bed. All of the other great things about this hotel like the location, staff, and restaurant made the room size mostly unimportant. I did learn a lesson though. In booking, pay more attention to the room size.
> 
> Second the hotel had such a lovely roof-top deck. It was a great place to hang out after we checked out of the room and before we went to the airport. It seems like a lot of the nearby buildings had roof top patios that people use for parties. I read that the gay scene in Tel Aviv is not so much centered in bars, but in parties that it is easy to get invited to. We did not go to any parties, but I do think rooftop parties are definitely a thing there.
> View attachment 5393260


 

Thank you so much for this amazing post! I love seeing the photos of "modern" Tel Aviv; I haven't been there in years, and it's REALLY changed.

For what it's worth, a couple of my maternal great-uncles were among the Russian Jews (Ukrainian, actually, but it was all considered the same at that time) who fled persecution in the early 1920s and came to what was then Palestine, settling in Tel Aviv very close to Jaffe. Those uncles and their wives ultimately ended up emigrating to the U.S., so  I knew them when I was a girl. English was perhaps their fifth or sixth language, but they were perfectly fluent, and I loved listening to their stories.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> April stats
> 0 bags in
> 1 bags out
> 2 SLGs in
> 2 SLGs out
> 
> Carried 17 purses. I had some coupons that were about to expire so I used them on a keychain/purse charm and card case. I love the purse charm. I haven't decided about the card case. I sold two purse charms. *I bought two new pairs of shoes*. I just got them; haven't decided if I'm keeping them, but I'm already considering another pair because I think the color would be useful. I forgot that when I organized my shoe storage, there was no more room for more shoes.
> 
> YTD stats
> 1 bags in
> 1 bags out
> 2 SLGs in
> 4 SLGs out


Oops… I forgot that I bought a pair of shoes.  They are by Dansko. I have issues with foot & back pain, and am always looking for comfy supportive shoes. Mary Janes work best for me. This style is called Beatrice. I'm still testing them inside the house, in case I need to return them, but I think they are going to be perfect.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Well done you! It’s great you do the capsule wardrobe thing and are enjoying making your purchases. Going out has become something we appreciate more. I forget that my work experience of the last two years is quite different to my friends who often still WFH. I’m glad you are getting out and hope that your work situation resolves itself soon too.
> 
> I’m awful at Capsule Wardrobe! As soon as I find one thing I love that fits, I get it in several colours. I think I have a general shopping habit not just bags! The weather here is changeable but I wear jeans all year round and I think they are currently breeding .
> 
> I have about 12 pairs of skinnies, straight, or mom jeans in uk sizes 10-12 (more in size 8s and 14s in storage) plus chinos and crops for summer. I pair jeans with long sleeve tops and thick knitwear for winter and T-shirts with thinner knitwear for summer (also breeding). I have too many boots, trainers, coats and jackets for each season too. It’s a good thing my storage is generous (although hardly the full room some members have).
> 
> My workwear is the same. Multiple options in trousers, jackets and so many dresses I can’t count! Plus I have clothes that only come out for hot holidays abroad or the rare short heatwave here. I don’t like to let things go until they are well worn and my size fluctuates so much that I just store what is too big or too small in another room.
> 
> What about other members? Capsule wardrobe, general shopping habit or somewhere in between?


I don't have a capsule wardrobe. I buy what I like. I can't predict which pieces I'm going to want to wear again and again. I've been retired for a long time so don't need work clothes. We never go anywhere that requires dressy clothes. I wear jeans most of the time. Mine breed too. When I'm feeling skinny, I buy fitted tops; when I'm feeling chubby, I buy looser tops. Last year, I knit a lot of sweaters even though I didn't need any.

I don't have a lot of coats. Once I get one I love, that's all I need. It doesn't get that cold here. I have too many cardigans, yet it often seems I don't have one in the color I'd like to wear at the time. I use them in the summer in air conditioned places. 

I wear boots in the winter, sneakers and sandals the rest of the year. I have more than I need, yet I bought 3 pairs of sneakers recently. At least I resisted buying any boots this year. 

I have a few dresses I put on after swimming. I rarely wear them out. I haven't worn shorts in years.

I have way too much loungewear and sleepwear.

I'm trying to have a low buy year since my closet is full. I really don't need anything. I don't like to let things go unless there is something wrong with them or they are worn out. We'll probably go on a trip in June, during which I'll shop. Hopefully I won't buy too much.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Israeli breakfast and Israeli food in general
> 
> Americans have plagiarized the great foods of the world and put their own twist on original seasonings to make them more palatable to our whimpy taste buds. Yeah, we have great beef, but our real contribution to cuisine is the American breakfast. It is a combination of fresh fruits, eggs prepared a multitude of ways, salty breakfast meats (all pork), hash browns that look like the potatoes they are, sweet hot breads like French toast, pancakes, waffles, or cinnamon rolls , and lots of basic black gut-rot coffee. Where else do you get such a substantial meal that is such an interesting combination of salty and sweet? You don’t really appreciate how great our breakfasts are until you eat breakfast in another country. What you get in another country is a breakfast that is basically nothing, or you get a giant buffet of weird stuff.
> 
> Israel falls in the giant buffet of weird stuff category. Let me say, I am not a vegetable hater. I love weird vegetables like Brussel sprouts or beets. But vegetables have to know their place and breakfast is not it. Eggplant for breakfast? Has a limper vegetable ever been invented? Seared cauliflower? Roast pepper? Baked sweet potato bites? Carrot sticks and radishes? These would be great appetizers for dinner, but not for breakfast. At breakfast, there are bowls of cooked mixed vegetable that looks like stew and has a smell that is off putting to me. Potatoes that look au gratin with weird seasoning. There are bowls of diced cucumber and tomatoes. There is humus. Smoked salmon. Unsweetend yogurt. No matter what hotel we were in there was a casserole dish filled with something that looks like poached eggs floating in marina sauce. At all of the hotels we stayed in, I could not recognize 40% of the items. The one thing I did love at the buffets was Tahini Halva. At least you get dessert with your vegetables.
> 
> This is the buffet at the Fabric Hotel. As the reviews claimed, it was pretty good. Same weird stuff, just higher quality.
> View attachment 5393262
> 
> 
> These are the eggs poached in tomato sauce and God knows what.  Note the mystery dish in the upper right.
> View attachment 5393269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393270
> 
> Don’t expect fruit. Don’t expect to find any sausage or bacon. That is not happening. They don’t even bother to fake with it with turkey-based bacon and sausage. To make things worse, it was Passover, so there was no leavened bread. Six-inch square crackers for breakfast were enough to make my throat close in revolt.
> 
> At dinner, some restaurants did have potato bread. I would order extra and take it with me to have at breakfast the next day.
> View attachment 5393275
> 
> 
> Israelis try to cook eggs, and by and large, they are miserable at it. Very often, in addition to the buffet food, you can order either an omelet or scrambled eggs. The omelet often tastes as I imagine it would taste to lick a cold hamburger grill—ode de burnt oil. The scrambled eggs are often so dry that they are tasteless little crumbles. The scrambled eggs at the hotel in Eilat were so bad, I wouldn’t try eggs at subsequent hotels for about 3 days.
> 
> The weirdest thing of all is there is no urn of coffee. There were urns of hot water. In some hotels they expected you to use instant coffee. The horror of it all. Most hotels had a machine that would make you the fancy coffee of your preference, like cappuccino or a latte (provided the machine was working, but that could not be counted on). Some hotels bring you the fancy coffee of your choice, but you feel guilty guzzling coffee when someone has to make it for you by the cup. In Israel, you could get great cappuccino everywhere, including gas stations, but Israelis just don’t do black coffee, much less out of a coffee pot. They don’t even have coffee pots in the room—they have expresso machines.
> 
> This was breakfast at a restaurant in Haifa, so it was not a buffet technically, but it was like a mini buffet brought to the table. Everything struck me as not something I wanted to eat, so as a last resort, I ate the big bowl of diced cucumbers and tomatoes.  It was quite heavy on the parsley.
> View attachment 5393276
> 
> 
> On the flight home, El Al served us these ice cold mini peppers and cherry tomato as part of breakfast.
> View attachment 5393277
> 
> 
> Until we got to Tel Aviv, I did not like the food in Israel. I mean no offense to anyone with that statement. The seasoning was just not my taste. Dinner is almost indistinguishable from breakfast. The meals come with “Israeli salad” which is 5 or 6 bowls of stuff like breakfast but with worse seasoning. Because I was so unenthusiastic about the food, I didn’t take but a few pictures. DH ordered steak when he could. I think I had lamb. Honestly I can’t remember what I ordered.
> View attachment 5393281
> 
> View attachment 5393286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most noteworthy things about our meals in Israel was trying to read the check. We would stare at them. Turn them upside down. Stare more. We could not even figure out what was the top. We would finally find some number that was darker than the rest and figure that was the total.  On this receipt, you can see a total of 345. That is shekels, not dollars. It is about $100. It is weird to read menus with entrée prices of 85-140 shekels.
> View attachment 5393291
> 
> It was not until our last day in Israel that I broke the code looking at the McDonald’s receipt at the airport. This is a ridiculously long receipt for a McDouble and a coke. It dawned on me that Israelis write right to left so the total is on the left side!  Also they charge 17% VAT tax.
> View attachment 5393294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a middle Eastern country on the Mediterranean. I think Greek food is great. I liked the food in Turkey and in Egypt. The Israeli food is the same, but not. The menu is often a choice of kebobs: many chicken choices, lamb, fish choices, and if you are lucky a beef choice. Kebob does not mean the meat with be on a stick. Sometimes it is some heavily seasoned meatballs. They HAMMER everything with whatever spice is involved, whether it is lemon juice, olive oil, garlic, basil, parsley, or whatever. Israeli cooks seem to ascribe to the attitude of “go big or go home.” Things were just too over seasoned for me. One place I ordered humus and it came with a giant pool of olive oil in the middle on top. I ate around the edges.
> 
> In Jerusalem, I ordered sea bass at a high-end hotel restaurant called “Happy Fish”. When it came, the fish had the eyes looking at me. That fish did not look happy. I have no clue how they cooked it. It did not taste like any sea bass I have ever eaten. After that, I refused to eat fish in Israel, that is, until we went to a sushi bar.
> 
> On vacation we always get homesick for American food. At that point, we start looking for a sushi bar or an ice cream shop. (Yes, I know that sushi is Japanese, but Americans have stolen it and made it our own). Usually, sushi is fairly uniform all over the world. Israel is the first place that the sushi didn’t look or taste recognizable. They even ruined the miso soup which is hard to do. They put a different kind of seaweed in it and put so much seaweed in it, it ruined it for me.
> 
> After all this complaining about Israeli food, the food in Tel Aviv was delicious. I am going to show you the good stuff in the context of where I ate it.
> 
> The forum and I are fighting over the location of the picture below.   I wanted it up at the top with the buffet at the  hotel.    The forum wants it here.   I delete it and the forum puts it back.
> 
> View attachment 5393271


I would have loved the caprese salad and some of the roasted vegetables. But I'm not much of a breakfast eater. 

Did you get Challah bread in Israel once Passover was over? Unfortunately I don't live in a Jewish area so I have a hard time finding it around me.

When we lived in the Middle East, we got homesick for Mexican food, which we tried to get unsuccessfully in Paris.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Me too! Best thing about travel is the food. Or maybe that's just me being greedy!
> 
> I remember in Indonesia being offered grilled scorpions on a stick. Never been so grateful to be a vegetarian in my life!  Apparently they tasted _amazing_ because everyone was gobbling them up.
> And in Thailand, I ate the most amazing candied strawberries and lemons I've ever had in my life. And some sort of paste steamed in banana leaves that was heavenly. Nobody spoke enough English to tell me what I was having but they said "fruit" which was enough for me. It was delicious!
> And whilst I declined the chicken curry at 3.30 am, I have had curry for breakfast before (although it was at a more reasonable hour). An Ethiopian dish (the name escapes me) made of hardboiled eggs in a curry sauce and some really sour cornmeal pancakes. I adored the woman who cooked it for me and it looked like she'd spent hours preparing it.
> Sorry to make this all about me.  Those photos have brought up some long-forgotten memories!
> 
> 
> I had guessed Kombu instead of Wakame...would be a totally different texture. I'll take both in mine, 'kthnxbai
> 
> 
> @Jereni I hope you can love yourself where you are now. You'll get back to where you want to be, but in the meantime, I hope you can feel comfortable in your skin again. It's awful when we don't feel our best.



I thought that may be the case. Dashi stock tastes very different to Miso


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I would have loved the caprese salad and some of the roasted vegetables. But I'm not much of a breakfast eater.
> 
> Did you get Challah bread in Israel once Passover was over? Unfortunately I don't live in a Jewish area so I have a hard time finding it around me.
> 
> When we lived in the Middle East, we got homesick for Mexican food, which we tried to get unsuccessfully in Paris.



London and Paris is terrible for Mexican. I consider myself the opposite of an expert on that cuisine and even I can taste that what I've tasted is not right at all.


----------



## papertiger

Just wore my Evie today. Very much a utility day. Chores and more chores.

However, yesterday we went to our local Italian (aubergine parmigiana, linguine) and I took my rouge H Box Bolide (bi-colour Carmen key chain and hand-stitched Cartujana Box and hair calf strap). Always proud to carry this beautiful bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Just wore my Evie today. Very much a utility day. Chores and more chores.
> 
> However, yesterday we went to our local Italian (aubergine parmigiana, linguine) and I took my rouge H Box Bolide (bi-colour Carmen key chain and hand-stitched Cartujana Box and hair calf strap). Always proud to carry this beautiful bag.


 *swoon*


----------



## Cordeliere

jblended said:


> Shakshuka, perchance?


You are brilliant. That's it!



dcooney4 said:


> I am getting hungry looking at all this yummy food.


I am just a stick in the mud that I can't adapt to vegetables for breakfast.   I would be happy to send you the weight I put on while on vacation.  I refuse to get on the scale but DH put on 5#.  He pounds the ice cream.




papertiger said:


> It's traditional to an extra twirl of olive oil on many things all around the Med. Every fish dish, as a garnish on rustic salads, humous included, even on Pizza. Sometimes a whole flavoured pot of oil is bought out before a meal with bread. Being stingy with olive oil is frowned upon, everyone worries they're not getting enough. I don't like so much myself, best to always say 'no extra oil please' in whichever language. The extra is seen as a 'gift' so they don't normally mind keeping it.


This is very interesting.   I was grossed out and it was a gift.  Showing my cultural ignorance.  Thanks for educating me.



jblended said:


> I remember in Indonesia being offered grilled scorpions on a stick. Never been so grateful to be a vegetarian in my life!  Apparently they tasted _amazing_ because everyone was gobbling them up.
> 
> Sorry to make this all about me.  Those photos have brought up some long-forgotten memories!



I saw those grilled scorpions at the street markets in Beijing.  No way would I have the courage to eat those.  They remind me of being stung by one as a child.

It makes me happy that this could bring up long-forgotten memories for you.   And I am thrilled you are sharing how the pictures and story touched you.   You have to be joking apologizing about making it about you.  I dislike the way that posting this stuff makes it all about me so I am very happy to make it interactive.  Thanks for posting.



ElainePG said:


> I love seeing the photos of "modern" Tel Aviv; I haven't been there in years, and it's REALLY changed.
> 
> For what it's worth, a couple of my maternal great-uncles were among the Russian Jews (Ukrainian, actually, but it was all considered the same at that time) who fled persecution in the early 1920s and came to what was then Palestine, settling in Tel Aviv very close to Jaffe.



The neighborhood we were in was the gritty, hipster neighborhood.  More pictures of street art to come.  Out by the airport is a mass growth of high-rise apartment buildings.   Neve Tzedek was much more polished than this.

Speaking of Russian immigrants...When we picked our rental car in Jerusalem, the counter clerk was very late so the 20 year old guy who details the car let me in to office.  His English was so  perfect that I said "you're American, right?". No.  He was born in Israel.  His first language was Russian because that is what his mother spoke.   He learned English watching the Harry Potter movies.   As I listened more, I could hear a faint tinge of UK pronunciations.  He had worked on Americanizing his English by watching a lot of You Tube videos.   The Russian immigrants we met all had a softer version of English than those without the Russian heritage.

@ElainePG   Is there a particular story you remember you would like to share?


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I would have loved the caprese salad and some of the roasted vegetables. But I'm not much of a breakfast eater.
> Did you get Challah bread in Israel once Passover was over? Unfortunately I don't live in a Jewish area so I have a hard time finding it around me.
> When we lived in the Middle East, we got homesick for Mexican food, which we tried to get unsuccessfully in Paris.


I love Challah bread.  Toward the end, I went into auto-pilot at breakfast and selected croissants.  

We had great Mexican food available when we lived in SoCal.  There are many Hispanic people where we live now, but from other countries, so the Mexican food is not as good here.  Great Mexican food is great.


----------



## jellyv

Cordeliere said:


> But vegetables have to know their place and breakfast is not it. Eggplant for breakfast? Has a limper vegetable ever been invented? Seared cauliflower? Roast pepper? Baked sweet potato bites? Carrot sticks and radishes? These would be great appetizers for dinner, but not for breakfast.



I know this is a lighthearted survey post, but I do want to add that vegetables at breakfast are probably more the norm than the exception globally, especially in the many cultures that use animal proteins sparingly or at least in far smaller proportion compared to the US. Asian countries, as one significant example, delight in serving and enjoying veggies for the first meal, which I was thrilled to discover.

Israel's on my bucket list for many reasons but definitely including the dining.


----------



## BowieFan1971

One of the things I loved about breakfast in Paris was the vegetables. I am not a fruit person except for a few, and only when I am in the mood for it and it is in season. I was so happy that my eggs at the hotel came with sautéed mushrooms and all breakfast plates came side of spring mix (I ate mine and my DH’s). It changed how I eat breakfast.


----------



## Cordeliere

jellyv said:


> Israel's on my bucket list for many reasons but definitely including the dining.


What makes you want to go to Israel?


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Congratulations! I’m so excited for you. So great to have changes that one wants to make starting to turn into reality. And I personally would love to hear about the bag(s) and outfit you are debating for the first day
> 
> I too have started thinking about what’s next. I have loved my current job and company (been here 13 years), but there’s been a number of developments over the last 12 months that just keep making me extremely unhappy.



Thank you!  

It's an industrial real estate company. My boss will actually be traveling - scouting a potential new property - so I'll spend the day with the IT guy getting my computer and access set up, and getting familiar with his calendar/emails/etc., and at least glancing though the list of the properties.

Black or grey pants. The color of shirt will be determined by which bag I carry.

I can usually get away with a small bag, since most of my 'extras' are in my desk (Excedrin, comb, allergy pills, compact, etc) but that won't be the case on my first day, so I need a bag big enough to carry those in. 

Sorry the changes at your job are making you unhappy. It really is a job hunters market right now. Best one in decades. So if you need to find a new job, now is the time.

Purse options: (I'll let you gals vote and decide for me!)

MonaLisa Bottega Veneta Campana




Purple Ferragamo W bag




Black Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag (too... black - not showing my personality like a color could)




Coral Rebecca Minkoff Nikki hobo (too bright?)




Dark Cherry Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo


----------



## ItsPurseonal

April Stats:

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 0

Bags carried: 10

I have _lusting _over the Fendi First since I became aware of it last year and have several events coming up that I'd love to wear it to. I've been trying to wear my bags as clutches out to dinners to see how I feel about a using clutch style bag outside of evening events (I know the Fendi First also has a shoulder strap but I prefer it without the strap). I've determined I'm good with a clutch style bag and I think it's a style I'd get use out of. The thing I can't make up my mind about is whether I want to get it in the seasonal fuchsia, the light grey/concrete color, the seasonal striped pink color, or just wait.

My dilemma is as follows:
- I know I want a small Fendi First
- I know I want a pink mini bag (I consider FF in the "mini" category but on the bigger side)
- However, I am not sure if I want a pink Fendi First because it seems like more of an elegant style, but I would like to kill 2 birds with one stone if it's reasonable
- I also gravitate towards more raspberry pinks, but I do love the seasonal fuchsia and the striped pink (could go with more in my wardrobe, I think, given the range of colors). I'm just worried that even if I bought, loved, and used that bag, I'd still want another pink mini bag with more blue undertones.

Any advice?? I've been thinking in circles and have no idea at this point!

I am also still pondering some potential sales, including my Chanel beige Clair jumbo and my brand new MyABC Lady Dior that I purchased in 2020 and still haven't used...  Not in a rush but I am leaning towards sell


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> Shakshuka, perchance?


@Cordeliere , I adore shakshuka (so long as the eggs are still runny) and israeli breakfast with veggies lol



papertiger said:


> It's traditional to an extra twirl of olive oil on many things all around the Med





jblended said:


> And whilst I declined the chicken curry at 3.30 am, I have had curry for breakfast before





ElainePG said:


> love seeing the photos of "modern" Tel Aviv; I haven't been there in years, and it's REALLY changed.



I have not been to Israel since 1994, and I loved seeing the pics too!
in UAE Dubai, I adored having Chana masala for breakfast with fried roti, but chicken curry (I am not a fan of chicken) is just wrong. i ask for less oil too

however, I bet that none of you have been to a luxury mountain resort in Oman where the only dinner option was mexican night buffet. DH and I are not fans of buffet, but in this part of the world, it’s what is available. For Mexican night, we just turned around  and Ordered room service

filipino breakfast is fabulous: garlic sautéed white rice; Chinese sausage or beef (tocino or tapa) or pork; fried eggs; crisp tiny fish (like potato chips); and platters of tropical fruit, peeled and sliced. Importantly, filipino breakfast is cooked to order. Coffee with cream and of course, if you want, dessert, pastries, croissants. No veggies in sight. There is a loaf bread that eats like a croissant called Japan bread. IDKW. There is also simple dish (not for breakfast, but similar in theme, called arroz cubano which is steamed rice covered in mounds of sautéed minced beef, seasoned with capers and raisins, and that topped with crisp melting fried bananas and fried eggs. Filipinos also make delicious fried eggplant. 



ItsPurseonal said:


> I am also still pondering some potential sales, including my Chanel beige Clair jumbo and my brand new MyABC Lady Dior that I purchased in 2020 and still haven't used... Not in a rush but I am leaning towards sell



i have never regretted rehoming any beige Claire bag; they are too yellow for me.
i have a medium LD but rarely use it.



ItsPurseonal said:


> I'm just worried that even if I bought, loved, and used that bag, I'd still want another pink mini bag with more blue undertones.



sometimes you need more than one


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's an industrial real estate company. My boss will actually be traveling - scouting a potential new property - so I'll spend the day with the IT guy getting my computer and access set up, and getting familiar with his calendar/emails/etc., and at least glancing though the list of the properties.
> 
> Black or grey pants. The color of shirt will be determined by which bag I carry.
> 
> I can usually get away with a small bag, since most of my 'extras' are in my desk (Excedrin, comb, allergy pills, compact, etc) but that won't be the case on my first day, so I need a bag big enough to carry those in.
> 
> Sorry the changes at your job are making you unhappy. It really is a job hunters market right now. Best one in decades. So if you need to find a new job, now is the time.
> 
> Purse options: (I'll let you gals vote and decide for me!)
> 
> MonaLisa Bottega Veneta Campana
> View attachment 5393696
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Ferragamo W bag
> View attachment 5393710
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag (too... black - not showing my personality like a color could)
> View attachment 5393705
> 
> 
> 
> Coral Rebecca Minkoff Nikki hobo (too bright?)
> View attachment 5393706
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Cherry Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo
> View attachment 5393708


Bottega Veneta…under the radar, approachable, but stylish


----------



## jellyv

Cordeliere said:


> What makes you want to go to Israel?


Years and years of exposure to Israel within my cultural background as an American Jew, plus raves, plus Ottolenghi and Tamimi on the Israeli-Palestinian foodscape.


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's an industrial real estate company. My boss will actually be traveling - scouting a potential new property - so I'll spend the day with the IT guy getting my computer and access set up, and getting familiar with his calendar/emails/etc., and at least glancing though the list of the properties.
> 
> Black or grey pants. The color of shirt will be determined by which bag I carry.
> 
> I can usually get away with a small bag, since most of my 'extras' are in my desk (Excedrin, comb, allergy pills, compact, etc) but that won't be the case on my first day, so I need a bag big enough to carry those in.
> 
> Sorry the changes at your job are making you unhappy. It really is a job hunters market right now. Best one in decades. So if you need to find a new job, now is the time.
> 
> Purse options: (I'll let you gals vote and decide for me!)
> 
> MonaLisa Bottega Veneta Campana
> View attachment 5393696
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Ferragamo W bag
> View attachment 5393710
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag (too... black - not showing my personality like a color could)
> View attachment 5393705
> 
> 
> 
> Coral Rebecca Minkoff Nikki hobo (too bright?)
> View attachment 5393706
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Cherry Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo
> View attachment 5393708



I say go violet with either the BV Campana or the Ferragamo. 

I don't think you can go wrong with any though.


----------



## papertiger

ItsPurseonal said:


> April Stats:
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> 
> Bags carried: 10
> 
> I have _lusting _over the Fendi First since I became aware of it last year and have several events coming up that I'd love to wear it to. I've been trying to wear my bags as clutches out to dinners to see how I feel about a using clutch style bag outside of evening events (I know the Fendi First also has a shoulder strap but I prefer it without the strap). I've determined I'm good with a clutch style bag and I think it's a style I'd get use out of. The thing I can't make up my mind about is whether I want to get it in the seasonal fuchsia, the light grey/concrete color, the seasonal striped pink color, or just wait.
> 
> My dilemma is as follows:
> - I know I want a small Fendi First
> - I know I want a pink mini bag (I consider FF in the "mini" category but on the bigger side)
> - However, I am not sure if I want a pink Fendi First because it seems like more of an elegant style, but I would like to kill 2 birds with one stone if it's reasonable
> - I also gravitate towards more raspberry pinks, but I do love the seasonal fuchsia and the striped pink (could go with more in my wardrobe, I think, given the range of colors). I'm just worried that even if I bought, loved, and used that bag, I'd still want another pink mini bag with more blue undertones.
> 
> Any advice?? I've been thinking in circles and have no idea at this point!
> 
> I am also still pondering some potential sales, including my Chanel beige Clair jumbo and my brand new MyABC Lady Dior that I purchased in 2020 and still haven't used...  Not in a rush but I am leaning towards sell



Take screenshots of your fave Fendi Firsts, then take screenshots of your favouring pink minis. If they're not overlapping, don't ge the First in pink just because you think you're killing two bags with one buy. A colour can really change a bag. The brown was the First's first sell-out, it's a sophisticated '70s sexy siren bag and brown with gold really complimented it and people knew it. If your ideal mini pink bag is casual or for everyday, I'm not sure you'll really be doing yourself a favour. I'm not saying the First doesn't look good in bright colours though, I loved the red velvet too.


----------



## 880

@ItsPurseonal , I agree with @papertiger not to try to kill two birds with one bag

@JenJBS , I vote for the black bag for your first day, (and go violet for day two, but it also depends on the office vibe, JMO

with @Cordeliere and @jblended in mind, some breakfast pics (my endocrin prefers we eat veggies for breakfast and limit fruit and carbs and red meat)

@jellyv, while I love israeli breakfasts, they probably cannot compare to Ottolenghi lol

in UAE: hummus with lamb (traditional breakfast food); falafel; artichoke salad; grilled cheese; humus; and tabbouli 
last pic, first row is Chana masala and fried roti 







London And Paris.  Second to last pic is buvette in NY. Last pic is our normal breakfast salad








we adore hotel breakfasts. We book hotels via our travel agent who is loosely affiliated with virtuoso, so we get perks like complimentary breakfast

ETA: the breakfast salad keeps my weight in check, so I can shop my closet (or that’s my story


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> My taste never changes.  One of the shirts I took to Israel, I also took to Spain in 1994.   Because I am 6 foot tall and have broad shoulders, I was a US size 14 most of my life.  Then I put on 20 pounds and became a 16.  I refuse to get rid of my beautiful clothes because I would consider that throwing in the towel on getting back to my old weight.
> 
> Now that I am retired from a real job, I don't need a lot of nice clothes.   When I retired I got rid of everything I didn't love or that was worn out, but I still have a lot of silk blouses, pencil skirts, suits, and dresses that are one size too small.   I was never a trousers girl.
> 
> Now I wear tees and shorts on a daily basis since it is only hot and hotter where I live.  When we go out, it is a nice blouse and shorts.  I have a few top- skirt sets that still fit for when I need to up my game.   Esentially  I have a capsule wardrobe of clothes that fit hiding in a museum of clothes that fit my personality but not my body.


Shorts and blouses sound stylish and practical. It’s good you know and like what you need. Good to keep the other items - you might be able to use them again. I dream of hot weather although it hates me (I go red, my feet swell up and I get at itchy rash - not attractive). Average temperature in the summer is only 15•c here!


dcooney4 said:


> Stats for April are a bit crazy.
> 
> Bags in 2
> Bags out 6
> Slgs in 1
> slgs out 4
> Sports bag in 1 - J Stark Canvas Tote
> Sports bag out 1- Lululemon Belt bag


Wow! Awesome stats! Well done on the Mother’s Day shifting.


dcooney4 said:


> My multicolored bags. I have a few where the trim is a different color but they have been shown already. These two are great knock about bags because you can wipe them down. Haven’t used the Consuela bag yet but it is a great size .


Fabulous. You have a OK bag too. I love OK and have a cat back pack.


Cordeliere said:


> Israeli breakfast and Israeli food in general
> 
> Americans have plagiarized the great foods of the world and put their own twist on original seasonings to make them more palatable to our whimpy taste buds. Yeah, we have great beef, but our real contribution to cuisine is the American breakfast. It is a combination of fresh fruits, eggs prepared a multitude of ways, salty breakfast meats (all pork), hash browns that look like the potatoes they are, sweet hot breads like French toast, pancakes, waffles, or cinnamon rolls , and lots of basic black gut-rot coffee. Where else do you get such a substantial meal that is such an interesting combination of salty and sweet? You don’t really appreciate how great our breakfasts are until you eat breakfast in another country. What you get in another country is a breakfast that is basically nothing, or you get a giant buffet of weird stuff.
> 
> Israel falls in the giant buffet of weird stuff category. Let me say, I am not a vegetable hater. I love weird vegetables like Brussel sprouts or beets. But vegetables have to know their place and breakfast is not it. Eggplant for breakfast? Has a limper vegetable ever been invented? Seared cauliflower? Roast pepper? Baked sweet potato bites? Carrot sticks and radishes? These would be great appetizers for dinner, but not for breakfast. At breakfast, there are bowls of cooked mixed vegetable that looks like stew and has a smell that is off putting to me. Potatoes that look au gratin with weird seasoning. There are bowls of diced cucumber and tomatoes. There is humus. Smoked salmon. Unsweetend yogurt. No matter what hotel we were in there was a casserole dish filled with something that looks like poached eggs floating in marina sauce. At all of the hotels we stayed in, I could not recognize 40% of the items. The one thing I did love at the buffets was Tahini Halva. At least you get dessert with your vegetables.
> 
> This is the buffet at the Fabric Hotel. As the reviews claimed, it was pretty good. Same weird stuff, just higher quality.
> View attachment 5393262
> 
> 
> These are the eggs poached in tomato sauce and God knows what.  Note the mystery dish in the upper right.
> View attachment 5393269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393270
> 
> Don’t expect fruit. Don’t expect to find any sausage or bacon. That is not happening. They don’t even bother to fake with it with turkey-based bacon and sausage. To make things worse, it was Passover, so there was no leavened bread. Six-inch square crackers for breakfast were enough to make my throat close in revolt.
> 
> At dinner, some restaurants did have potato bread. I would order extra and take it with me to have at breakfast the next day.
> View attachment 5393275
> 
> 
> Israelis try to cook eggs, and by and large, they are miserable at it. Very often, in addition to the buffet food, you can order either an omelet or scrambled eggs. The omelet often tastes as I imagine it would taste to lick a cold hamburger grill—ode de burnt oil. The scrambled eggs are often so dry that they are tasteless little crumbles. The scrambled eggs at the hotel in Eilat were so bad, I wouldn’t try eggs at subsequent hotels for about 3 days.
> 
> The weirdest thing of all is there is no urn of coffee. There were urns of hot water. In some hotels they expected you to use instant coffee. The horror of it all. Most hotels had a machine that would make you the fancy coffee of your preference, like cappuccino or a latte (provided the machine was working, but that could not be counted on). Some hotels bring you the fancy coffee of your choice, but you feel guilty guzzling coffee when someone has to make it for you by the cup. In Israel, you could get great cappuccino everywhere, including gas stations, but Israelis just don’t do black coffee, much less out of a coffee pot. They don’t even have coffee pots in the room—they have expresso machines.
> 
> This was breakfast at a restaurant in Haifa, so it was not a buffet technically, but it was like a mini buffet brought to the table. Everything struck me as not something I wanted to eat, so as a last resort, I ate the big bowl of diced cucumbers and tomatoes.  It was quite heavy on the parsley.
> View attachment 5393276
> 
> 
> On the flight home, El Al served us these ice cold mini peppers and cherry tomato as part of breakfast.
> View attachment 5393277
> 
> 
> Until we got to Tel Aviv, I did not like the food in Israel. I mean no offense to anyone with that statement. The seasoning was just not my taste. Dinner is almost indistinguishable from breakfast. The meals come with “Israeli salad” which is 5 or 6 bowls of stuff like breakfast but with worse seasoning. Because I was so unenthusiastic about the food, I didn’t take but a few pictures. DH ordered steak when he could. I think I had lamb. Honestly I can’t remember what I ordered.
> View attachment 5393281
> 
> View attachment 5393286
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most noteworthy things about our meals in Israel was trying to read the check. We would stare at them. Turn them upside down. Stare more. We could not even figure out what was the top. We would finally find some number that was darker than the rest and figure that was the total.  On this receipt, you can see a total of 345. That is shekels, not dollars. It is about $100. It is weird to read menus with entrée prices of 85-140 shekels.
> View attachment 5393291
> 
> It was not until our last day in Israel that I broke the code looking at the McDonald’s receipt at the airport. This is a ridiculously long receipt for a McDouble and a coke. It dawned on me that Israelis write right to left so the total is on the left side!  Also they charge 17% VAT tax.
> View attachment 5393294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is a middle Eastern country on the Mediterranean. I think Greek food is great. I liked the food in Turkey and in Egypt. The Israeli food is the same, but not. The menu is often a choice of kebobs: many chicken choices, lamb, fish choices, and if you are lucky a beef choice. Kebob does not mean the meat with be on a stick. Sometimes it is some heavily seasoned meatballs. They HAMMER everything with whatever spice is involved, whether it is lemon juice, olive oil, garlic, basil, parsley, or whatever. Israeli cooks seem to ascribe to the attitude of “go big or go home.” Things were just too over seasoned for me. One place I ordered humus and it came with a giant pool of olive oil in the middle on top. I ate around the edges.
> 
> In Jerusalem, I ordered sea bass at a high-end hotel restaurant called “Happy Fish”. When it came, the fish had the eyes looking at me. That fish did not look happy. I have no clue how they cooked it. It did not taste like any sea bass I have ever eaten. After that, I refused to eat fish in Israel, that is, until we went to a sushi bar.
> 
> On vacation we always get homesick for American food. At that point, we start looking for a sushi bar or an ice cream shop. (Yes, I know that sushi is Japanese, but Americans have stolen it and made it our own). Usually, sushi is fairly uniform all over the world. Israel is the first place that the sushi didn’t look or taste recognizable. They even ruined the miso soup which is hard to do. They put a different kind of seaweed in it and put so much seaweed in it, it ruined it for me.
> 
> After all this complaining about Israeli food, the food in Tel Aviv was delicious. I am going to show you the good stuff in the context of where I ate it.
> 
> The forum and I are fighting over the location of the picture below.   I wanted it up at the top with the buffet at the  hotel.    The forum wants it here.   I delete it and the forum puts it back.
> 
> View attachment 5393271


Your travel posts are amazing. The vegetable breakfast is a bit unusual but I’m tempted by lots of these delicious looking plates.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Somewhere in between…I like the idea of a tight capsule but also like having some outlier choices for when I want something different or special. I am good at purging my closet but it somehow gets filled again…though with pieces I am excited about. Since I am primarily a secondhand shopper, nothing costs so much that I need to feel guilty for not wearing it a lot.


This is a good approach. Very sustainable too.


jblended said:


> Ooh, just had a look! Lovely Brentons; especially the ones with cool elbow patches. Thanks for introducing me to the brand.
> Would love a picture of the dress!
> 
> That's super sweet!
> 
> Thanks. I create my seasonal capsules out of stuff I already own and rarely buy new clothes.
> I have added maybe 10 pieces total over the last few years (mostly during the pandemic as my jeans were wearing out very quickly and needed replacing), so it was kind of a big deal to buy several pieces at once. Feels nice to refresh things a bit.
> I'll remember to post outfit/bag modshots as I start using them.


10! You are good. I’ve bought more than that in a month!


whateve said:


> I don't have a capsule wardrobe. I buy what I like. I can't predict which pieces I'm going to want to wear again and again. I've been retired for a long time so don't need work clothes. We never go anywhere that requires dressy clothes. I wear jeans most of the time. Mine breed too. When I'm feeling skinny, I buy fitted tops; when I'm feeling chubby, I buy looser tops. Last year, I knit a lot of sweaters even though I didn't need any.
> 
> I don't have a lot of coats. Once I get one I love, that's all I need. It doesn't get that cold here. I have too many cardigans, yet it often seems I don't have one in the color I'd like to wear at the time. I use them in the summer in air conditioned places.
> 
> I wear boots in the winter, sneakers and sandals the rest of the year. I have more than I need, yet I bought 3 pairs of sneakers recently. At least I resisted buying any boots this year.
> 
> I have a few dresses I put on after swimming. I rarely wear them out. I haven't worn shorts in years.
> 
> I have way too much loungewear and sleepwear.
> 
> I'm trying to have a low buy year since my closet is full. I really don't need anything. I don't like to let things go unless there is something wrong with them or they are worn out. We'll probably go on a trip in June, during which I'll shop. Hopefully I won't buy too much.


I’m so glad someone else buys what they like when they see it and keeps it too. I think we have a similar approach. 





papertiger said:


> London and Paris is terrible for Mexican. I consider myself the opposite of an expert on that cuisine and even I can taste that what I've tasted is not right at all.


I love Mexican but I don’t know how authentic the restaurants near me are.


papertiger said:


> Just wore my Evie today. Very much a utility day. Chores and more chores.
> 
> However, yesterday we went to our local Italian (aubergine parmigiana, linguine) and I took my rouge H Box Bolide (bi-colour Carmen key chain and hand-stitched Cartujana Box and hair calf strap). Always proud to carry this beautiful bag.


No wonder! It’s a stunning bag. 





Cordeliere said:


> I love Challah bread.  Toward the end, I went into auto-pilot at breakfast and selected croissants.
> 
> We had great Mexican food available when we lived in SoCal.  There are many Hispanic people where we live now, but from other countries, so the Mexican food is not as good here.  Great Mexican food is great.


I’d love to try this great Mexican food!


----------



## Cordeliere

jellyv said:


> Years and years of exposure to Israel within my cultural background as an American Jew, plus raves, plus Ottolenghi and Tamimi on the Israeli-Palestinian foodscape.


Googled Ottolenghi.  Very interesting.  New to me.     

I really loved Israel in general and Tel Aviv especially.   You will really enjoy your trip when you go.



880 said:


> @ItsPurseonal , I agree with @papertiger not to try to kill two birds with one bag
> 
> 
> with @Cordeliere and @jblended in mind, some breakfast pics (my endocrin prefers we eat veggies for breakfast and limit fruit and carbs and red meat)
> in UAE:
> View attachment 5393733
> View attachment 5393734
> View attachment 5393735
> View attachment 5393736
> View attachment 5393737
> 
> 
> London And Paris.  Second to last pic is buvette in NY. Last pic is our normal breakfast salad
> View attachment 5393740
> View attachment 5393741
> View attachment 5393742
> View attachment 5393743
> View attachment 5393744
> View attachment 5393750
> View attachment 5393753
> 
> we adore hotel breakfasts. We book hotels via our travel agent who is loosely affiliated with virtuoso, so we get perks like complimentary breakfast
> 
> ETA: the breakfast salad keeps my weight in check, so I can shop my closet (or that’s my story


All those pictures look so good.   I wish I could want to eat vegetables and salads for breakfast.   The thought of it makes my throat get tight.   Too many years of eggs for breakfast in my youth or toast and milk in early adulthood.   Now I drink protein shakes for breakfast.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bottega Veneta…under the radar, approachable, but stylish


Thank you! 



jellyv said:


> Years and years of exposure to Israel within my cultural background as an American Jew, plus raves, plus Ottolenghi and Tamimi on the Israeli-Palestinian foodscape.


 I hope you get to visit Israel. 




papertiger said:


> I say go violet with either the BV Campana or the Ferragamo.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with any though.


Thank you! 



880 said:


> @ItsPurseonal , I agree with @papertiger not to try to kill two birds with one bag
> 
> @JenJBS , I vote for the black bag for your first day, (and go violet for day two, but it also depends on the office vibe, JMO



@ItsPurseonal  another vote not to try and kill two birds with one stone.

Thank you!


----------



## 880

@Cordeliere , Your shakshuka pic looks insanely delicious to me lol

mexican food is often a hit or miss in NY too
so is Peruvian sushi which I love in London. But, London is probably my favorite foodie city. Heston blumenthal (delicious, expense account expensive, but decadently rich food) was probably the best meal I was too full to eat. after the appetizer called meat and fruit served with fabulous grilled bread, I was too full to breathe lol.
my current favorite omakase sushi is a transplant from LA: sushi zo hanare midtown (expensive but worth every mouthful)

sadly, at this stage in my life, the ideal is not to wear an elastic waist banded skirt so you can eat heartily and happily. I try to stick to salad and fish


----------



## Katinahat

I began the day thinking I would try to reduce my clothes shopping inspired by @jblended and try to sell some things inspired by @dcooney4. I had a good clear out and found three bags I don’t count plus some nearly new pairs of Russell & Bromley shoes (don’t fit) . I’ve put them aside along with a couple of summer jackets I never wear to take to a preloved shop nearby. I’ve not used it before but it gives sellers 50% and profits go to charity so I’m happy. I’ve plans to take some winter boots and coats there in autumn too.

I then moved summer trousers that are too small for me into my storage wardrobe. Fortunately, my NYDJ skinny jeans have so much Lycra in they just stretch and my top size hasn’t changed. I got out bigger sizes and found them too big (a relief).

This is when it went wrong. I decided trying to slim into the smaller things is too much pressure while on my meds so I ordered two capris trousers in the in-between size in a sale. Once looking, I saw other things I like. I fell into buying in several colours and ordered a white and black version of a lightly quilted Barbour spring coat I have had in navy for years and a white zip knitted top that I’ve been looking for recently. Plus I bought these DMs yesterday when out with my friends (and the Brioche). 


I have quite a bit of birthday money and vouchers so some of it was allowed and it’s quite possible some of it will go back when it arrives and I see it on!

Then I went for a run which is better for me than shopping!! Just proving that I’m awful at capsule wardrobes.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @ItsPurseonal , I agree with @papertiger not to try to kill two birds with one bag
> 
> @JenJBS , I vote for the black bag for your first day, (and go violet for day two, but it also depends on the office vibe, JMO
> 
> with @Cordeliere and @jblended in mind, some breakfast pics (my endocrin prefers we eat veggies for breakfast and limit fruit and carbs and red meat)
> 
> @jellyv, while I love israeli breakfasts, they probably cannot compare to Ottolenghi lol
> 
> in UAE: hummus with lamb (traditional breakfast food); falafel; artichoke salad; grilled cheese; humus; and tabbouli
> last pic, first row is Chana masala and fried roti
> View attachment 5393733
> View attachment 5393734
> View attachment 5393735
> View attachment 5393736
> View attachment 5393737
> 
> 
> London And Paris.  Second to last pic is buvette in NY. Last pic is our normal breakfast salad
> View attachment 5393740
> View attachment 5393741
> View attachment 5393742
> View attachment 5393743
> View attachment 5393744
> View attachment 5393750
> View attachment 5393753
> 
> we adore hotel breakfasts. We book hotels via our travel agent who is loosely affiliated with virtuoso, so we get perks like complimentary breakfast
> 
> ETA: the breakfast salad keeps my weight in check, so I can shop my closet (or that’s my story



I love the the look of that breakfast salad, I'd happily tuck in too. All those breakfasts look delicious

However, it's really tough for me to eat until 10 or 11am. For work I have to get up at 5am to get there by 10am, I'd either eat an apple on the way or forgo altogether. I used to go in 4 days a week. Happily now, it's less traveling and I can work more from home and just eat breakfast later.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> I began the day thinking I would try to reduce my clothes shopping inspired by @jblended and try to sell some things inspired by @dcooney4. I had a good clear out and found three bags I don’t count plus some nearly new pairs of Russell & Bromley shoes (don’t fit) . I’ve put them aside along with a couple of summer jackets I never wear to take to a preloved shop nearby. I’ve not used it before but it gives sellers 50% and profits go to charity so I’m happy. I’ve plans to take some winter boots and coats there in autumn too.
> 
> I then moved summer trousers that are too small for me into my storage wardrobe. Fortunately, my NYDJ skinny jeans have so much Lycra in they just stretch and my top size hasn’t changed. I got out bigger sizes and found them too big (a relief).
> 
> This is when it went wrong. I decided trying to slim into the smaller things is too much pressure while on my meds so I ordered two capris trousers in the in-between size in a sale. Once looking, I saw other things I like. I fell into buying in several colours and ordered a white and black version of a lightly quilted Barbour spring coat I have had in navy for years and a white zip knitted top that I’ve been looking for recently. Plus I bought these DMs yesterday when out with my friends (and the Brioche).
> View attachment 5393771
> 
> I have quite a bit of birthday money and vouchers so some of it was allowed and it’s quite possible some of it will go back when it arrives and I see it on!
> 
> Then I went for a run which is better for me than shopping!! Just proving that I’m awful at capsule wardrobes.


These are all things that fit into your personalized capsule collection (pants, coat, top)
IMO a capsule collection is a core bunch of things you love and wear that can be combined in different ways or used for different occasions

I think @whateve ’s jeans, tops, and cardigans also form a personal capsule collection.
it doesn’t have to be a designers idea of pencil skirt, gray pants and a jacket
it can be whatever you want


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Shorts and blouses sound stylish and practical. It’s good you know and like what you need. Good to keep the other items - you might be able to use them again. I dream of hot weather although it hates me (I go red, my feet swell up and I get at itchy rash - not attractive). Average temperature in the summer is only 15•c here!
> 
> Wow! Awesome stats! Well done on the Mother’s Day shifting.
> 
> Fabulous. You have a OK bag too. I love OK and have a cat back pack.
> 
> Your travel posts are amazing. The vegetable breakfast is a bit unusual but I’m tempted by lots of these delicious looking plates.
> 
> This is a good approach. Very sustainable too.
> 
> 10! You are good. I’ve bought more than that in a month!
> 
> I’m so glad someone else buys what they like when they see it and keeps it too. I think we have a similar approach.
> I love Mexican but I don’t know how authentic the restaurants near me are.
> 
> No wonder! It’s a stunning bag.
> I’d love to try this great Mexican food!


Mexican food in California has changed immensely from when I was a child. I hated it then; I think it wasn't very authentic. Pretty much everything came with the same red sauce. There are probably decent Mexican restaurants throughout the world now, but generally for truly authentic, you need to go to Mexico or some places in the western US. I live in a farming community with a large Mexican population so we get some great authentic Mexican food. Even in our town, there are some restaurants we call "gringo" style. The food may be good but is modified to American tastes. 

Mexico is a big country. Each region has their own style of food, but it is rare to find food from most of these places outside of Mexico. Even where we are, most of the food is Guadalajara style. Our favorite restaurant has some interesting dishes but when we take people there, they rarely want to try anything unusual. It saddens me that they play it safe by ordering tacos when there are so many things that are better.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> sadly, at this stage in my life, the ideal is not to wear an elastic waist banded skirt so you can eat heartily and happily. I try to stick to salad and fish


I hear ya.   With ya on that one.



papertiger said:


> However, it's really tough for me to eat until 10 or 11am.


If I don't eat until 10 or 11, I am one inch from being homocidal.   You must be tough.



Katinahat said:


> I got out bigger sizes and found them too big (a relief).
> 
> Plus I bought these DMs yesterday when out with my friends (and the Brioche).
> View attachment 5393771
> 
> Then I went for a run which is better for me than shopping!! Just proving that I’m awful at capsule wardrobes.



Don't you love it when something is too big?  That would make my day.    
The DMs are perfect with the new bag.  Congrats!
The other stuff: You have to buy good stuff when it is there.   You never know when fashion trends will make something disappear for decades or when supply chain problem are going to interfere.  
How much do you run?  Where and how far?   I would love to be able to do that but my knee replacement says no.





whateve said:


> I live in a farming community with a large Mexican population so we get some great authentic Mexican food.


I worked in Bakersfield for a couple of years.  A woman came to the office once a week and sold her homemade tamales.   They were TDF.  Just thinking about it makes me drool.


----------



## DME

jellyv said:


> Years and years of exposure to Israel within my cultural background as an American Jew, plus raves, plus Ottolenghi and Tamimi on the Israeli-Palestinian foodscape.



I was introduced to Ottolenghi during the pandemic when our paper (The Washington Post) ran his Cacio e Pepe recipe in their food section. I’m Italian, so love a basic Cacio e Pepe; his incorporated Za’atar, which takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

880 said:


> filipino breakfast is fabulous: garlic sautéed white rice; Chinese sausage or beef (tocino or tapa) or pork; fried eggs; crisp tiny fish (like potato chips); and platters of tropical fruit, peeled and sliced. Importantly, filipino breakfast is cooked to order. Coffee with cream and of course, if you want, dessert, pastries, croissants. No veggies in sight. There is a loaf bread that eats like a croissant called Japan bread. IDKW. There is also simple dish (not for breakfast, but similar in theme, called arroz cubano which is steamed rice covered in mounds of sautéed minced beef, seasoned with capers and raisins, and that topped with crisp melting fried bananas and fried eggs. Filipinos also make delicious fried eggplant.



All of this sounds mouthwateringly amazing, just not for breakfast! I need to eat in the morning, but anything too heavy, fried, etc., will give me a stomachache for the entire day.  The only nontraditional food at breakfast that didn’t make me nauseated for the day was an egg salad sandwich at our hotel in London. I’m not sure what made me try it, but it worked for me. I can eat all those things at either lunch and dinner no problem, though!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> What about other members? Capsule wardrobe, general shopping habit or somewhere in between?



I would love to embrace a capsule wardrobe mindset, but I have a general shopping habit. That said, the majority of my wardrobe is made up of two brands (Lilly Pulitzer and lululemon), so I do have an aesthetic, if you will. Summer is mostly loose, printed dresses from Lilly for work, then shorts and tanks from lulu on weekends. Winter is mostly some form of athletic wear. I dress up when we travel (no matter the season), so there are exceptions, but those are my go-tos.

My niece’s wedding is in two weeks and I have a dress identified, but am struggling with shoes. I know what I want; I just don’t own them and online research hasn’t turned up anything, so off to the mall next weekend I go. I want light gold sandals with block heels. I’m all ears for those with suggestions!


----------



## JenJBS

DME said:


> All of this sounds mouthwateringly amazing, just not for breakfast! I need to eat in the morning, but anything too heavy, fried, etc., will give me a stomachache for the entire day.  The only nontraditional food at breakfast that didn’t make me nauseated for the day was an egg salad sandwich at our hotel in London. I’m not sure what made me try it, but it worked for me. I can eat all those things at either lunch and dinner no problem, though!



I don't want much of anything except cereal for breakfast. Maybe a waffle, pancake, or French toast on the weekend. I love having 'breakfast' for dinner. My Daddy would cook that for us all the time. Eggs, biscuits and gravy, bacon, etc. I don't want to get up early enough in the morning to cook it before work, and I'm not awake enough to enjoy it then anyway - much better for dinner.


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> I was introduced to Ottolenghi during the pandemic when our paper (The Washington Post) ran his Cacio e Pepe recipe in their food section. I’m Italian, so love a basic Cacio e Pepe; his incorporated Za’atar, which takes it to a whole new level.


I recently discovered Za’atar and I love it. Perfect with olive oil as a bread dip or to mix with pasta and chicken or shrimp!


----------



## 880

DME said:


> I was introduced to Ottolenghi during the pandemic when our paper (The Washington Post) ran his Cacio e Pepe recipe in their food section. I’m Italian, so love a basic Cacio e Pepe; his incorporated Za’atar, which takes it to a whole new level.


I love Ottolenghi; I love Wapo; I love cacio y Pepe; and I love za’atar. . . So I’m off to google thank you

valentino used to do light gold block heels. Somehow I think Manolo also has some. And perhaps chanel (A cross between mature and Audrey hepburn) And stuart weitzman . i also think Nordstroms might have a ton of other options.

@JenJBS , before DH and I revamped our lifestyle, diet, and exercise, we used to adore sourdough pancakes, waffles or biscuits for dinner. . .


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's an industrial real estate company. My boss will actually be traveling - scouting a potential new property - so I'll spend the day with the IT guy getting my computer and access set up, and getting familiar with his calendar/emails/etc., and at least glancing though the list of the properties.
> 
> Black or grey pants. The color of shirt will be determined by which bag I carry.
> 
> I can usually get away with a small bag, since most of my 'extras' are in my desk (Excedrin, comb, allergy pills, compact, etc) but that won't be the case on my first day, so I need a bag big enough to carry those in.
> 
> Sorry the changes at your job are making you unhappy. It really is a job hunters market right now. Best one in decades. So if you need to find a new job, now is the time.
> 
> Purse options: (I'll let you gals vote and decide for me!)
> 
> MonaLisa Bottega Veneta Campana
> View attachment 5393696
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Ferragamo W bag
> View attachment 5393710
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag (too... black - not showing my personality like a color could)
> View attachment 5393705
> 
> 
> 
> Coral Rebecca Minkoff Nikki hobo (too bright?)
> View attachment 5393706
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Cherry Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo
> View attachment 5393708



Nice choices! I like the Ferragamo myself, something about it is very work-fabulous. Probably the handle. 

Agreed that it is the job hunters market, I think I’d need some time to train myself up for something new tho. We’ll see. I like what I do now but I’m not sure I want to do it at a new company and in order to change things up I prob need to refresh my technical skills.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DME said:


> My niece’s wedding is in two weeks and I have a dress identified, but am struggling with shoes. I know what I want; I just don’t own them and online research hasn’t turned up anything, so off to the mall next weekend I go. I want light gold sandals with block heels. I’m all ears for those with suggestions!


I've seen some on the saks website -- they have a pair by Stuart Weitzman that seems to be in a light gold color.  The Prada gold mules are pretty too.  (I have been drawn to those Prada mules...perhaps in a different color though, since I don't need gold sandals.)   Also, I get the Talbots magazine/catalogue and they had some gold block heels.  If you go to their website and type in "gold sandals with block heels" in the search bar, you should see them.  I am not sure if they are light enough though, and I have personally never tried their heels.  Hope you find the right pair of heels before the wedding!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Nice choices! I like the Ferragamo myself, something about it is very work-fabulous. Probably the handle.
> 
> Agreed that it is the job hunters market, I think I’d need some time to train myself up for something new tho. We’ll see. I like what I do now but I’m not sure I want to do it at a new company and in order to change things up I prob need to refresh my technical skills.



Thank you!    Love the phrase 'work
fabulous'! 

Good luck!


----------



## jblended

@JenJBS What's the vibe in the new office like? If it's quite casual and colourful, pick one of the purples because it's most "you" and will have you feeling most confident. Otherwise, pick the black while you're getting settled in, and introduce colour as the week goes on. HTH


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> filipino breakfast is fabulous: garlic sautéed white rice; Chinese sausage or beef (tocino or tapa) or pork; fried eggs; crisp tiny fish (like potato chips); and platters of tropical fruit, peeled and sliced. Importantly, filipino breakfast is cooked to order. Coffee with cream and of course, if you want, dessert, pastries, croissants. No veggies in sight. There is a loaf bread that eats like a croissant called Japan bread. IDKW. There is also simple dish (not for breakfast, but similar in theme, called arroz cubano which is steamed rice covered in mounds of sautéed minced beef, seasoned with capers and raisins, and that topped with crisp melting fried bananas and fried eggs. Filipinos also make delicious fried eggplant.


Filipino food is divine! I recall being served white rice with green peas for breakfast when we were there in my childhood. I'm not sure what the dish was called, but I have distinct memories of being served it all the time for breakfast. 
And @msd_bags kindly reminded me of the Sapin Sapin that was such a joy for me as a kid. Forget the leche cakes, I wanted the colours!
I still adore Ube and that love stems from Filipino cuisine, too.



papertiger said:


> Take screenshots of your fave Fendi Firsts, then take screenshots of your favouring pink minis. If they're not overlapping, don't ge the First in pink just because you think you're killing two bags with one buy. A colour can really change a bag


Love this idea!  



Katinahat said:


> I’d love to try this great Mexican food!


The one cuisine I'm dying to try is authentic Mexican.



880 said:


> Heston blumenthal (delicious, expense account expensive, but decadently rich food) was probably the best meal I was too full to eat. after the appetizer called meat and fruit served with fabulous grilled bread, I was too full to breathe lol.


Ooh! The Fat Duck? So cool that you've been!
I know someone who did a gazillion course tasting menu there and said he would have been happy to die in his seat during the best food experience of his life; it was that delicious. 
His wife was _not_ impressed and said she ordered a takeaway meal when she got home!


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> Filipino food is divine! I recall being served white rice with green peas for breakfast when we were there in my childhood. I'm not sure what the dish was called, but I have distinct memories of being served it all the time for breakfast.
> And @msd_bags kindly reminded me of the Sapin Sapin that was such a joy for me as a kid. Forget the leche cakes, I wanted the colours!
> I still adore Ube and that love stems from Filipino cuisine, too.
> 
> 
> Love this idea!
> 
> 
> The one cuisine I'm dying to try is authentic Mexican.
> 
> 
> Ooh! The Fat Duck? So cool that you've been!
> I know someone who did a gazillion course tasting menu there and said he would have been happy to die in his seat during the best food experience of his life; it was that delicious.
> His wife was _not_ impressed and said she ordered a takeaway meal when she got home!


you jogged my memory re this donut shop. One of the donuts looks like Sapin Sapin.

Filipinos add peas to many things esp fried rice lol

well it’s not the original Fat Duck. I couldn’t even last three dinner courses. And, I sadly had no room for the ice cream/liquid nitrogen  trolley

ETA: it was truly magnificent, but way too much for me. The only michelin three star we love is Enrico Bertalini in Milan bc it’s just food (Albeit a 4.5 hour lunch) Enrico is not avant-garde, molecular, etc. and not too much foam either. Actually we find plenty of one star michelin restaurants exhausting too. (other people took us to HB).


----------



## jblended

880 said:


> And, I sadly had no room for the ice cream trolley



 Amateur!


----------



## Cordeliere

Street art and self expression in Tel Aviv.

The first three pictures are a yarn store.   Notice the knitted cozy on the public bench.  It is hard to see, but there is mosaic wall art of a  person made from buttons.



The yarn covered bicycle.



There is a small alley beside the shop.  The used the alley wall to make this fabulous mural out of yarn.  It rains so little there that the mural seems to be holding up well.




The above was obviously done by the shop owner.   Other street art appears to be a mixture of opportunistic art and well planned murals.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Maybe this one was done by a TPF member?


















A fair amount of the graffiti is in English letters.


----------



## Cordeliere

There is graffiti done on the second and third floors of buildings.  It seems like a thing.










I am accustomed to people fighting graffiti and painting over it. People just accept it in Tel Aviv. This is the only attempt I saw at getting rid of it.




The next three pics are obviously not graffiti/street art, but they capture the free-wheeling sense of self expression in Tel Aviv.




While wild patterned dressing was not the norm, it was also not unusual.  It was hard to capture because someone dressed this way appears and disappears so quickly.



This was not outside.  I waited on the patio of a hamburger restaurant while DH was getting his portrait done.   This was their restroom.



The next set of pictures were taken in Neve Tzedek, the oldest suburb of Tel Aviv, which is pretty far down the road of gentrification.   Look how nice the building is in the first pic.  That neighborhood is mostly this well manicured, but they still have some graffiti.  They are more into clever signs.
	

		
			
		

		
	




You might notice that the signs are in English.






This one says "my bloodtype is cofffee."


This was my fav.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I began the day thinking I would try to reduce my clothes shopping inspired by @jblended and try to sell some things inspired by @dcooney4. I had a good clear out and found three bags I don’t count plus some nearly new pairs of Russell & Bromley shoes (don’t fit) . I’ve put them aside along with a couple of summer jackets I never wear to take to a preloved shop nearby. I’ve not used it before but it gives sellers 50% and profits go to charity so I’m happy. I’ve plans to take some winter boots and coats there in autumn too.
> 
> I then moved summer trousers that are too small for me into my storage wardrobe. Fortunately, my NYDJ skinny jeans have so much Lycra in they just stretch and my top size hasn’t changed. I got out bigger sizes and found them too big (a relief).
> 
> This is when it went wrong. I decided trying to slim into the smaller things is too much pressure while on my meds so I ordered two capris trousers in the in-between size in a sale. Once looking, I saw other things I like. I fell into buying in several colours and ordered a white and black version of a lightly quilted Barbour spring coat I have had in navy for years and a white zip knitted top that I’ve been looking for recently. Plus I bought these DMs yesterday when out with my friends (and the Brioche).
> View attachment 5393771
> 
> I have quite a bit of birthday money and vouchers so some of it was allowed and it’s quite possible some of it will go back when it arrives and I see it on!
> 
> Then I went for a run which is better for me than shopping!! Just proving that I’m awful at capsule wardrobes.



You know, sometimes one just needs some shopping therapy! It can be refreshing to get a few new things esp when a new season is starting up. Like you said, maybe not all of it will work out, but it sounds like you made some good choices such as things you’d been looking for for awhile.




880 said:


> it doesn’t have to be a designers idea of pencil skirt, gray pants and a jacket
> it can be whatever you want



Love this, and agree!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Way late on these shares but here are my metallic (and jeweled) bags.

The one on the right is a $98 evening bag from Nordstrom that I changed the strap on. Such a simple piece but really functional.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Way late on these shares but here are my metallic (and jeweled) bags.
> 
> The one on the right is a $98 evening bag from Nordstrom that I changed the strap on. Such a simple piece but really functional.
> 
> View attachment 5394119


That bag is great! Slinky and sexy…


----------



## jblended

Jereni said:


> The one on the right is a $98 evening bag from Nordstrom that I changed the strap on. Such a simple piece but really functional.


It reminds me of vintage Whiting & Davis bags! Lovely.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I've seen some on the saks website -- they have a pair by Stuart Weitzman that seems to be in a light gold color.  The Prada gold mules are pretty too.  (I have been drawn to those Prada mules...perhaps in a different color though, since I don't need gold sandals.)   Also, I get the Talbots magazine/catalogue and they had some gold block heels.  If you go to their website and type in "gold sandals with block heels" in the search bar, you should see them.  I am not sure if they are light enough though, and I have personally never tried their heels.  Hope you find the right pair of heels before the wedding!


@DME, I find stuart weitzman goes on sale quite a bit (the more special occasion the shoe the cheaper I want it. . . But a lower heel can be multifunctional and pay for itself in cost per wear. . .
here is one pair





						Soiree 25 Strap Sandal | Stuart Weitzman
					

The SOIREE 25 STRAP SANDAL delivers our new-season take on the minimalist strappy SANDAL. It is designed with thin straps that perfectly frame the foot. Paired with a 25-mm block heel, this look is equal parts chic and comfortable. It also features an adjustable ankle strap so you can find your...




					www.stuartweitzman.com


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's an industrial real estate company. My boss will actually be traveling - scouting a potential new property - so I'll spend the day with the IT guy getting my computer and access set up, and getting familiar with his calendar/emails/etc., and at least glancing though the list of the properties.
> 
> Black or grey pants. The color of shirt will be determined by which bag I carry.
> 
> I can usually get away with a small bag, since most of my 'extras' are in my desk (Excedrin, comb, allergy pills, compact, etc) but that won't be the case on my first day, so I need a bag big enough to carry those in.
> 
> Sorry the changes at your job are making you unhappy. It really is a job hunters market right now. Best one in decades. So if you need to find a new job, now is the time.
> 
> Purse options: (I'll let you gals vote and decide for me!)
> 
> MonaLisa Bottega Veneta Campana
> View attachment 5393696
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Ferragamo W bag
> View attachment 5393710
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ted Baker equestrian bucket bag (too... black - not showing my personality like a color could)
> View attachment 5393705
> 
> 
> 
> Coral Rebecca Minkoff Nikki hobo (too bright?)
> View attachment 5393706
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Cherry Rebecca Minkoff Bryn hobo
> View attachment 5393708


I vote for the BV MonaLisa, even though all of them are gorgeous, because when it popped up on my screen I said "Wowza!!!" And I think it expresses your personality so well. 

It would look great with grey pants (less of a contrast than black pants) but then what top are you considering? Is this the sort of office where you need to wear a jacket, or can you do a different sort of top, like a sweater or a shirt? Also, would you be wearing jewelry? What kind and how much? (Before I retired I was teaching in a university, and also doing a lot of public speaking, so my outfit choices were different than they would have been in an office. I'm hopelessly behind the times in knowing what's appropriate!)


----------



## ElainePG

DME said:


> I was introduced to Ottolenghi during the pandemic when our paper (The Washington Post) ran his Cacio e Pepe recipe in their food section. I’m Italian, so love a basic Cacio e Pepe; his incorporated Za’atar, which takes it to a whole new level.


I'd not heard of Ottolenghi until everyone here started talking about him (must have missed his recipe in the Washington Post, which I do subscribe to on line). Just went to his site, and found a gorgeous recipe for roasted chicken marinated in fennel and clementinas. I have no idea where I'd find the clementinas, but I remember them well from the year we lived in Israel when I was a little girl. It would be such fun if I could re-create this at my house! Yum!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> I recently discovered Za’atar and I love it. Perfect with olive oil as a bread dip or to mix with pasta and chicken or shrimp!





DME said:


> I was introduced to Ottolenghi during the pandemic when our paper (The Washington Post) ran his Cacio e Pepe recipe in their food section. I’m Italian, so love a basic Cacio e Pepe; his incorporated Za’atar, which takes it to a whole new level.



The ladies of this thread know their food.  Za’atar sounds delicious.



jblended said:


> @JenJBS What's the vibe in the new office like? If it's quite casual and colourful, pick one of the purples because it's most "you" and will have you feeling most confident. Otherwise, pick the black while you're getting settled in, and introduce colour as the week goes on. HTH



Good advice.

@JenJBS    That purple BV bag is epic.   I sort of agree that black could be good.   They can form their opinion of you first and the bag second.   The Rebecca Minkoff is sort of in-between.  Not black but not so eye catching.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bottega Veneta…under the radar, approachable, but stylish



Here is a dumb question.   Sincere but dumb.  What makes a bag approachable?


----------



## SakuraSakura

Me: ( waves from off the wagon)

 Hi everybody! I haven't updated you guys in a while but things have been so busy. I'm entering a fresh new semester so that leaves little room to chit-chat.

I am celebrating some pretty big milestones, everyone. I'm turning twenty-five in around two months. I'll be done my degree by the end of December. I decided that I'm going to treat myself to something shiny and pretty...

What do you guys think? I'm attempting to decide between a Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante ( $1600 CAD , basically new) or a Louis Vuitton Ikat Grand Bleu Catalina BB ($1095 CAD, also basically new)... orrr something else 

Some background... I have owned a Louis Vuitton Reade PM in a baby blue sort of colour. I felt restricted by its limited ways of being carried and how the straps were untreated leather. This is going to be a more special piece in my collection but if anyone owns the Catalina, how narrow is the top-handle? Since I've gained some weight my arms aren't as thin as they used to be. My wardrobe is mostly blues and greens but since I thrift often I am not too picky about the color difference.

LEt me know what you think!


----------



## Cordeliere

SakuraSakura said:


> Me: ( waves from off the wagon)
> 
> Hi everybody! I haven't updated you guys in a while but things have been so busy. I'm entering a fresh new semester so that leaves little room to chit-chat.
> 
> I am celebrating some pretty big milestones, everyone. I'm turning twenty-five in around two months. I'll be done my degree by the end of December. I decided that I'm going to treat myself to something shiny and pretty...
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm attempting to decide between a Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante ( $1600 CAD , basically new) or a Louis Vuitton Ikat Grand Bleu Catalina BB ($1095 CAD, also basically new)
> 
> Some background... I have owned a Louis Vuitton Reade PM in a baby blue sort of colour. I felt restricted by its limited ways of being carried and how the straps were untreated leather. This is going to be a more special piece in my collection but if anyone owns the Catalina, how narrow is the top-handle? Since I've gained some weight my arms aren't as thin as they used to be. My wardrobe is mostly blues and greens but since I thrift often I am not too picky about the color difference.
> 
> LEt me know what you think!


Vernis in Amarante makes my heart go pitter patter.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Cordeliere said:


> Vernis in Amarante makes my heart go pitter patter.



Right?! Absolutely beautiful. The color dimension


----------



## DME

880 said:


> I love Ottolenghi; I love Wapo; I love cacio y Pepe; and I love za’atar. . . So I’m off to google thank you
> 
> valentino used to do light gold block heels. Somehow I think Manolo also has some. And perhaps chanel (A cross between mature and Audrey hepburn) And stuart weitzman . i also think Nordstroms might have a ton of other options.
> 
> @JenJBS , before DH and I revamped our lifestyle, diet, and exercise, we used to adore sourdough pancakes, waffles or biscuits for dinner. . .



If you can’t find the recipe, let me know and I’ll see if I can share a link. I’ve made it a couple of times and it’s straightforward. WaPo also posted a triple garlic bread recipe that’s totally worth serving with the Cacio e Pepe. I usually make multiple loaves at a time and freeze in portions; it reheats well.

ETA: Thanks for the recommendations on shoes. All of those stores/brands are available at Tysons in Virginia, which is where I’m headed on Saturday!


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I've seen some on the saks website -- they have a pair by Stuart Weitzman that seems to be in a light gold color.  The Prada gold mules are pretty too.  (I have been drawn to those Prada mules...perhaps in a different color though, since I don't need gold sandals.)   Also, I get the Talbots magazine/catalogue and they had some gold block heels.  If you go to their website and type in "gold sandals with block heels" in the search bar, you should see them.  I am not sure if they are light enough though, and I have personally never tried their heels.  Hope you find the right pair of heels before the wedding!



Thank you for the recommendations! I saw a pair of Stuart Weitzman on the Saks website that I liked, but the only size they had left was waaaaay too small. I’m hopeful store stock might be different/better.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> @ItsPurseonal , I agree with @papertiger not to try to kill two birds with one bag
> 
> @JenJBS , I vote for the black bag for your first day, (and go violet for day two, but it also depends on the office vibe, JMO
> 
> with @Cordeliere and @jblended in mind, some breakfast pics (my endocrin prefers we eat veggies for breakfast and limit fruit and carbs and red meat)
> 
> @jellyv, while I love israeli breakfasts, they probably cannot compare to Ottolenghi lol
> 
> in UAE: hummus with lamb (traditional breakfast food); falafel; artichoke salad; grilled cheese; humus; and tabbouli
> last pic, first row is Chana masala and fried roti
> View attachment 5393733
> View attachment 5393734
> View attachment 5393735
> View attachment 5393736
> View attachment 5393737
> 
> 
> London And Paris.  Second to last pic is buvette in NY. Last pic is our normal breakfast salad
> View attachment 5393740
> View attachment 5393741
> View attachment 5393742
> View attachment 5393743
> View attachment 5393744
> View attachment 5393750
> View attachment 5393753
> 
> we adore hotel breakfasts. We book hotels via our travel agent who is loosely affiliated with virtuoso, so we get perks like complimentary breakfast
> 
> ETA: the breakfast salad keeps my weight in check, so I can shop my closet (or that’s my story


These breakfasts are incredible. I love staying in a hotel for the traditional cooked breakfast, fruit salad and pastries. It’s a very good thing it’s rare for me! We often skip lunch as we don’t need it after all that food. Mostly our holidays are self catering but the wedding was in a great hotel and we have 5 nights in Nice in July with breakfast.


880 said:


> These are all things that fit into your personalized capsule collection (pants, coat, top)
> IMO a capsule collection is a core bunch of things you love and wear that can be combined in different ways or used for different occasions
> 
> I think @whateve ’s jeans, tops, and cardigans also form a personal capsule collection.
> it doesn’t have to be a designers idea of pencil skirt, gray pants and a jacket
> it can be whatever you want


That’s a helpful way to think about it! I know my style, I just have a lot of each thing rather th an 1 or 2.


whateve said:


> Mexican food in California has changed immensely from when I was a child. I hated it then; I think it wasn't very authentic. Pretty much everything came with the same red sauce. There are probably decent Mexican restaurants throughout the world now, but generally for truly authentic, you need to go to Mexico or some places in the western US. I live in a farming community with a large Mexican population so we get some great authentic Mexican food. Even in our town, there are some restaurants we call "gringo" style. The food may be good but is modified to American tastes.
> 
> Mexico is a big country. Each region has their own style of food, but it is rare to find food from most of these places outside of Mexico. Even where we are, most of the food is Guadalajara style. Our favorite restaurant has some interesting dishes but when we take people there, they rarely want to try anything unusual. It saddens me that they play it safe by ordering tacos when there are so many things that are better.


This is all so interesting. I think, after reading this, I’d like to travel to Mexico!


Cordeliere said:


> I hear ya.   With ya on that one.
> 
> 
> If I don't eat until 10 or 11, I am one inch from being homocidal.   You must be tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love it when something is too big?  That would make my day.
> The DMs are perfect with the new bag.  Congrats!
> The other stuff: You have to buy good stuff when it is there.   You never know when fashion trends will make something disappear for decades or when supply chain problem are going to interfere.
> How much do you run?  Where and how far?   I would love to be able to do that but my knee replacement says no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked in Bakersfield for a couple of years.  A woman came to the office once a week and sold her homemade tamales.   They were TDF.  Just thinking about it makes me drool.


That’s kind! The too big was only too big as I dropped two plus trouser sizes from 2020-2021. The trouble is everything is tight now as I went back up one size so I’m a uk big 10 - small 12. However, I agree I t’s good to see that I’m not back where I started at least and I left the uk14s trousers in the cupboard! I’m trying not give myself a really hard time. My top doesn’t change so much and is a uk8-10. Typical pear!

I run 5-20km a week just locally. I go very slowly as I’m not athletic in anyway and never have been but I’m still doing it! My AD meds make me tired and since increasing the dose I’m at 5-10 painful km most weeks. They are also possibly causing some of the weight gain. I’d like to get back to feeling good running 20km as I miss the high. I run by the shore when I can as I love to see the sea.

Thanks for your helpful comments about my shopping too. The DMs are a great match and I’d be very sad if the Barbour coat I ordered went out of stock before I got it so that’s a good point too! I’ve been looking at it since last summer.


DME said:


> I would love to embrace a capsule wardrobe mindset, but I have a general shopping habit. That said, the majority of my wardrobe is made up of two brands (Lilly Pulitzer and lululemon), so I do have an aesthetic, if you will. Summer is mostly loose, printed dresses from Lilly for work, then shorts and tanks from lulu on weekends. Winter is mostly some form of athletic wear. I dress up when we travel (no matter the season), so there are exceptions, but those are my go-tos.
> 
> My niece’s wedding is in two weeks and I have a dress identified, but am struggling with shoes. I know what I want; I just don’t own them and online research hasn’t turned up anything, so off to the mall next weekend I go. I want light gold sandals with block heels. I’m all ears for those with suggestions!


You sound just like me as I can’t do it either! Lulu is great for off duty. I do the same with Ronhill for running but Lulu is much more on trend! Good luck finding those gold sandals. They had some in Office but that is UK!


Cordeliere said:


> Street art and self expression in Tel Aviv.
> 
> The first three pictures are a yarn store.   Notice the knitted cozy on the public bench.  It is hard to see, but there is mosaic wall art of a  person made from buttons.
> View attachment 5394094
> 
> 
> The yarn covered bicycle.
> View attachment 5394095
> 
> 
> There is a small alley beside the shop.  The used the alley wall to make this fabulous mural out of yarn.  It rains so little there that the mural seems to be holding up well.
> View attachment 5394096
> 
> 
> 
> The above was obviously done by the shop owner.   Other street art appears to be a mixture of opportunistic art and well planned murals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394098
> 
> 
> Maybe this one was done by a TPF member?
> View attachment 5394099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394100
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394103
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394104
> 
> 
> A fair amount of the graffiti is in English letters.


I love these! Sometimes graffiti is sad in places making them look dirty and unloved. This looks bright, artistic and clever so is completely different.


Cordeliere said:


> There is graffiti done on the second and third floors of buildings.  It seems like a thing.
> 
> View attachment 5394105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394107
> 
> 
> I am accustomed to people fighting graffiti and painting over it. People just accept it in Tel Aviv. This is the only attempt I saw at getting rid of it.
> View attachment 5394116
> 
> 
> 
> The next three pics are obviously not graffiti/street art, but they capture the free-wheeling sense of self expression in Tel Aviv.
> 
> View attachment 5394108
> 
> 
> While wild patterned dressing was not the norm, it was also not unusual.  It was hard to capture because someone dressed this way appears and disappears so quickly.
> View attachment 5394109
> 
> 
> This was not outside.  I waited on the patio of a hamburger restaurant while DH was getting his portrait done.   This was their restroom.
> View attachment 5394111
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures were taken in Neve Tzedek, the oldest suburb of Tel Aviv, which is pretty far down the road of gentrification.   Look how nice the building is in the first pic.  That neighborhood is mostly this well manicured, but they still have some graffiti.  They are more into clever signs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394112
> 
> 
> You might notice that the signs are in English.
> View attachment 5394113
> 
> View attachment 5394115
> 
> 
> 
> This one says "my bloodtype is cofffee."
> View attachment 5394114
> 
> This was my fav.
> View attachment 5394118


I love the quote about loving yourself! Brilliant to see such inspirational wording displayed. Thanks so much for your posts!


Jereni said:


> You know, sometimes one just needs some shopping therapy! It can be refreshing to get a few new things esp when a new season is starting up. Like you said, maybe not all of it will work out, but it sounds like you made some good choices such as things you’d been looking for for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this, and agree!





Jereni said:


> Way late on these shares but here are my metallic (and jeweled) bags.
> 
> The one on the right is a $98 evening bag from Nordstrom that I changed the strap on. Such a simple piece but really functional.
> 
> View attachment 5394119


Yes, retail therapy work for me and I never spend more than I can manage. I hope I’ve made good choices but returning is easy if not!

I love both of these metallics. So glamorous! Reminds me of “Goldfinger!” I’ve got Shirley Bassey singing in my head!


SakuraSakura said:


> Me: ( waves from off the wagon)
> 
> Hi everybody! I haven't updated you guys in a while but things have been so busy. I'm entering a fresh new semester so that leaves little room to chit-chat.
> 
> I am celebrating some pretty big milestones, everyone. I'm turning twenty-five in around two months. I'll be done my degree by the end of December. I decided that I'm going to treat myself to something shiny and pretty...
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm attempting to decide between a Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante ( $1600 CAD , basically new) or a Louis Vuitton Ikat Grand Bleu Catalina BB ($1095 CAD, also basically new)... orrr something else
> 
> Some background... I have owned a Louis Vuitton Reade PM in a baby blue sort of colour. I felt restricted by its limited ways of being carried and how the straps were untreated leather. This is going to be a more special piece in my collection but if anyone owns the Catalina, how narrow is the top-handle? Since I've gained some weight my arms aren't as thin as they used to be. My wardrobe is mostly blues and greens but since I thrift often I am not too picky about the color difference.
> 
> LEt me know what you think!


I can’t help on LV as I know nothing but can I just say congratulations on your milestones and celebrations. 25 and graduating, you have so much joy ahead of you. I’m sure whichever you chose will be perfect. I bought a watch with my first paycheck. It cost £100 which was a fortune for me then! I can’t wear it now as it remind me of a person I need to forget but it’s great to buy presents for yourself so go for it!


----------



## DME

880 said:


> @DME, I find stuart weitzman goes on sale quite a bit (the more special occasion the shoe the cheaper I want it. . . But a lower heel can be multifunctional and pay for itself in cost per wear. . .
> here is one pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soiree 25 Strap Sandal | Stuart Weitzman
> 
> 
> The SOIREE 25 STRAP SANDAL delivers our new-season take on the minimalist strappy SANDAL. It is designed with thin straps that perfectly frame the foot. Paired with a 25-mm block heel, this look is equal parts chic and comfortable. It also features an adjustable ankle strap so you can find your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stuartweitzman.com



Ooh, these are great! I’m getting my nails done on Friday at the mall closest to me and there’s a Stuart Weitzman just outside the Nordstrom, and both are near the nail salon; I’ll be stopping in to see if either store carries them.

Since I wear a lot of Lilly, gold sandals will be a good buy for me. (But I hear you on lower cost for things that don’t get much use!) I have a pair of Jimmy Choo heels in gold with pointed toes roughly 90 mm tall. I love them, but they’re more sitting shoes. If I want to dance at this wedding, then my feet will hate me in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Here is a dumb question.   Sincere but dumb.  What makes a bag approachable?


It doesn’t make a standoff-ish statement, even though it is designer, and makes the wearer look warm and real. Like someone you could approach and talk to, not get the cold shoulder from. I would think in an office with new coworkers and potential allies, that would be a good thing.


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> Me: ( waves from off the wagon)
> 
> Hi everybody! I haven't updated you guys in a while but things have been so busy. I'm entering a fresh new semester so that leaves little room to chit-chat.
> 
> I am celebrating some pretty big milestones, everyone. I'm turning twenty-five in around two months. I'll be done my degree by the end of December. I decided that I'm going to treat myself to something shiny and pretty...
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm attempting to decide between a Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante ( $1600 CAD , basically new) or a Louis Vuitton Ikat Grand Bleu Catalina BB ($1095 CAD, also basically new)... orrr something else
> 
> Some background... I have owned a Louis Vuitton Reade PM in a baby blue sort of colour. I felt restricted by its limited ways of being carried and how the straps were untreated leather. This is going to be a more special piece in my collection but if anyone owns the Catalina, how narrow is the top-handle? Since I've gained some weight my arms aren't as thin as they used to be. My wardrobe is mostly blues and greens but since I thrift often I am not too picky about the color difference.
> 
> LEt me know what you think!


I saw an Alma BB vernis in Pomme d’amour on Fashionphile for $930 if you are not stuck on color. In good condition and stunning!


----------



## 880

DME said:


> If you can’t find the recipe, let me know and I’ll see if I can share a link. I’ve made it a couple of times and it’s straightforward. WaPo also posted a triple garlic bread recipe that’s totally worth serving with the Cacio e Pepe. I usually make multiple loaves at a time and freeze in portions; it reheats well.
> 
> ETA: Thanks for the recommendations on shoes. All of those stores/brands are available at Tysons in Virginia, which is where I’m headed on Saturday!



Thanks! i dislike the new (to me) Wapo layout, but I found it (I have a Wapo subscription, but I believe it’s also google able )

if anyone needs it, here are the basics (I am not a minimalist, and not a stickler for detail, so might double/triple the cheese et al for a pound of bucatini). I add freshly grated nutmeg to my cacio. Not sure if that addition would be welcome here or not)

for the cacio y pepe: it’s basically the usual recipe, but brown the butter, sauté the za’atar for a minute, add and reduce the cooking water into an emulsion; and drained cooked pasta and the two cheeses (the finished product is not golden but brown speckled)

4 tablespoons unsalted butter •    1 tablespoon plus 2 teaspoons za’atar, divided •    2 teaspoons freshly cracked black pepper •    4 ounces Parmesan cheese, very finely grated •    1 ounce pecorino Romano cheese, very finely grated •    2 teaspoons whole fresh marjoram or thyme leaves (optional)

for the triple garlic bread
roast a head of garlic 40-50 minutes, blend or mash the cloves into 8 T of butter; slather onto a loaf of french  bread cut lengthwise and bake.

*if your nieces wedding is on grass, perhaps consider a stacked espadrille heel or something that won’t sink?*

hugs


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS , before DH and I revamped our lifestyle, diet, and exercise, we used to adore sourdough pancakes, waffles or biscuits for dinner. . .


Yummy! 




jblended said:


> @JenJBS What's the vibe in the new office like? If it's quite casual and colourful, pick one of the purples because it's most "you" and will have you feeling most confident. Otherwise, pick the black while you're getting settled in, and introduce colour as the week goes on. HTH


Thank you!   It is a casual environment.




Cordeliere said:


> @JenJBS    That purple BV bag is epic.   I sort of agree that black could be good.   They can form their opinion of you first and the bag second.   The Rebecca Minkoff is sort of in-between.  Not black but not so eye catching.


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> I vote for the BV MonaLisa, even though all of them are gorgeous, because when it popped up on my screen I said "Wowza!!!" And I think it expresses your personality so well.
> 
> It would look great with grey pants (less of a contrast than black pants) but then what top are you considering? Is this the sort of office where you need to wear a jacket, or can you do a different sort of top, like a sweater or a shirt? Also, would you be wearing jewelry? What kind and how much? (Before I retired I was teaching in a university, and also doing a lot of public speaking, so my outfit choices were different than they would have been in an office. I'm hopelessly behind the times in knowing what's appropriate!)



Thank you!   

With a purple bag, I was thinking black ballet flats, jeans (feels weird to wear jeans on a first day, but that's what everyone in the office wears), black shirt. Flame painted copper bracelet. Small stud earrings.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> With a purple bag, I was thinking black ballet flats, jeans (feels weird to wear jeans on a first day, but that's what everyone in the office wears), black shirt. Flame painted copper bracelet. Small stud earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5394480


I love this bracelet! Who makes it?


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> With a purple bag, I was thinking black ballet flats, jeans (feels weird to wear jeans on a first day, but that's what everyone in the office wears), black shirt. Flame painted copper bracelet. Small stud earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5394480


If everyone wears jeans, I change my vote to your ferragamo violet which is one of my favorite bags on TPF


----------



## whateve

Multicolor bags. Some of these I've shown other weeks.
Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh from 2019.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Michael Kors Manhattan from 2019.




Coach Metallic camera bag from 2019.




My two Brahmins, from 2020 and 2021.


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> I would love to embrace a capsule wardrobe mindset, but I have a general shopping habit. That said, the majority of my wardrobe is made up of two brands (Lilly Pulitzer and lululemon), so I do have an aesthetic, if you will. Summer is mostly loose, printed dresses from Lilly for work, then shorts and tanks from lulu on weekends. Winter is mostly some form of athletic wear. I dress up when we travel (no matter the season), so there are exceptions, but those are my go-tos.
> 
> My niece’s wedding is in two weeks and I have a dress identified, but am struggling with shoes. I know what I want; I just don’t own them and online research hasn’t turned up anything, so off to the mall next weekend I go. *I want light gold sandals with block heels. I’m all ears for those with suggestions!*



I'll keep my eyes open


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> You really know how to stir up bag lust.  (Resisting pursing LV Epi bags).



Oops... sorry!
I hadn´t been thinking about LV Epi for many years, actually since shortly after seeing the bags in person in Paris in 2015 and then realizing they were still too expensive for me preloved. At some point I bought a monogramme Speedy 25 which didn´t suit me at all but became the perfect graduation present for my younger DD.
Well, and then this new shop popped up and I couldn´t resist.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I looked up red Almas and immediately a Pomme vernis Alma BB is excellent condition pops up for $930 on Fashionphile. *But I see LV Epi bags in good condition for $200-500 all the time.*



Wow, that´s great! In Germany they sell for more.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Multicolor bags. Some of these I've shown other weeks.
> Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh from 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394490
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Manhattan from 2019.
> 
> View attachment 5394498
> 
> 
> Coach Metallic camera bag from 2019.
> 
> View attachment 5394501
> 
> 
> My two Brahmins, from 2020 and 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5394503
> View attachment 5394505



You choose your multi-colours so well


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Oh yes! I now recall she mentioned a trip recently! Thank you for that!
> 
> 
> They never fall from grace in my world! That's the reason my collection is bloated!
> It's nothing anyone else would find special, but it was very special to me. Marc by Marc Jacobs Goodbye Columbus crossbody bag (can't find a picture of mine right now, but it's just a small, basic camera bag).
> I wanted it when it was in the shops but couldn't afford it. Found it later at an outlet and wasn't sold on the colourway/ still wasn't _really_ able to afford it.
> Then around 4 years later, found it preloved in perfect condition for $30!  Pounced on it, painted it so the colours were more to my liking, and then carried it, loved it, petted and hugged it to death.
> For whatever reason- and I own a lot of nicer, really unique, more expensive bags- this one was the one I thought I'd never be able to get, and was the one that felt absolutely perfect when I finally got it. It's the most _ridiculous_ bag to ascribe HG status to, honestly, and yet...



...a true HG: personal!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Way late on these shares but here are my metallic (and jeweled) bags.
> 
> The one on the right is a $98 evening bag from Nordstrom that I changed the strap on. Such a simple piece but really functional.
> 
> View attachment 5394119



Both are fab! 

The one on the right has a Peretti feel about it, I suppose it's her knitted mesh silver jewellery. 

It also reminds me of a Vesace Medusa Oroton top I have. I bet it looks stunning worn.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Well done you! It’s great you do the capsule wardrobe thing and are enjoying making your purchases. Going out has become something we appreciate more. I forget that my work experience of the last two years is quite different to my friends who often still WFH. I’m glad you are getting out and hope that your work situation resolves itself soon too.
> 
> I’m awful at Capsule Wardrobe! As soon as I find one thing I love that fits, I get it in several colours. I think I have a general shopping habit not just bags! The weather here is changeable but I wear jeans all year round and I think they are currently breeding .
> 
> I have about 12 pairs of skinnies, straight, or mom jeans in uk sizes 10-12 (more in size 8s and 14s in storage) plus chinos and crops for summer. I pair jeans with long sleeve tops and thick knitwear for winter and T-shirts with thinner knitwear for summer (also breeding). I have too many boots, trainers, coats and jackets for each season too. It’s a good thing my storage is generous (although hardly the full room some members have).
> 
> My workwear is the same. Multiple options in trousers, jackets and so many dresses I can’t count! Plus I have clothes that only come out for hot holidays abroad or the rare short heatwave here. I don’t like to let things go until they are well worn and my size fluctuates so much that I just store what is too big or too small in another room.
> 
> What about other members? Capsule wardrobe, general shopping habit or somewhere in between?



I´m an absolute hoarder- wandering wardrobe personified! I have rather few black basics, jeans and useful shoes but tons of vintage coats, leather jackets, dresses from the 40ies to the 70ies plus matching shoes, hats, gloves.... and I won´t stop shopping...
At least most of my "old life" clothes from 15 years ago that weren´t my style at all anymore has been sold or thrown out lately.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Thank you for the beautiful photos! 
I adore the hotel! 


Cordeliere said:


> First it had the smallest room I have ever stayed in—16 sq meters


Haha, you are spoiled....  the room for 3 we usually have in Paris is only 14 sq meters and feels big to me... there is no wardrobe, just a few pegs on the wall. The suitcases go under the bed. 



Cordeliere said:


> Many times, I thought that @cowgirlsboots would be in heaven here.


How great to be staying right in the middle of the fabric district! I would have loved to browse all the shops. And afterwards I´d have asked for where the vintage shops are situated...


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow, that´s great! In Germany they sell for more.


Look at the Japanese resellers on eBay. Here, DE and DA sell for more than Mono, which sells for more than Epi, which sells for more than Vernis.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I love this bracelet! Who makes it?



Etsy.com shop.









						TracyBurlisonStudio - Etsy
					

Shop Studio jewelry handmade with heart in the SC Lowcountry by TracyBurlisonStudio located in Summerville, South Carolina. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!




					www.etsy.com


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> If everyone wears jeans, I change my vote to your ferragamo violet which is one of my favorite bags on TPF



Thank you!   

Don't tell my other bags, but MonaLisa Campana is my favorite.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> Thanks! i dislike the new (to me) Wapo layout, but I found it (I have a Wapo subscription, but I believe it’s also google able )
> 
> if anyone needs it, here are the basics (I am not a minimalist, and not a stickler for detail, so might double/triple the cheese et al for a pound of bucatini). I add freshly grated nutmeg to my cacio. Not sure if that addition would be welcome here or not)
> 
> for the cacio y pepe: it’s basically the usual recipe, but brown the butter, sauté the za’atar for a minute, add and reduce the cooking water into an emulsion; and drained cooked pasta and the two cheeses (the finished product is not golden but brown speckled)
> 
> 4 tablespoons unsalted butter •    1 tablespoon plus 2 teaspoons za’atar, divided •    2 teaspoons freshly cracked black pepper •    4 ounces Parmesan cheese, very finely grated •    1 ounce pecorino Romano cheese, very finely grated •    2 teaspoons whole fresh marjoram or thyme leaves (optional)
> 
> for the triple garlic bread
> roast a head of garlic 40-50 minutes, blend or mash the cloves into 8 T of butter; slather onto a loaf of french  bread cut lengthwise and bake.
> 
> *if your nieces wedding is on grass, perhaps consider a stacked espadrille heel or something that won’t sink?*
> 
> hugs



Thanks for sharing the recipes! The triple garlic bread recipe I use has roasted garlic, fresh grated garlic and garlic powder, hence the triple.  It‘s a LOT of garlic, so the vampires will stay at bay (as will everyone else!), but it’s totally worth it.

ETA: I love nutmeg, so I’ll have to give this addition a try!

I’ve gotten used to the new WaPo layout, but I do miss the old one. I think they tinker with it every six months, or so, which is annoying.

The wedding is indoors, so I’m good there. We will have to walk from the hotel to the venue and I’m told it’s right next door, but whether I believe that… DH’s family sometimes embellishes, so we’ll see.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Multicolor bags. Some of these I've shown other weeks.
> Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh from 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394490
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Manhattan from 2019.
> 
> View attachment 5394498
> 
> 
> Coach Metallic camera bag from 2019.
> 
> View attachment 5394501
> 
> 
> My two Brahmins, from 2020 and 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5394503
> View attachment 5394505



Fabulous collection!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Look at the Japanese resellers on eBay. Here, DE and DA sell for more than Mono, which sells for more than Epi, which sells for more than Vernis.



I am just nosing around LV and know so little about it.  Thanks for the price education.


----------



## DME

SakuraSakura said:


> Me: ( waves from off the wagon)
> 
> Hi everybody! I haven't updated you guys in a while but things have been so busy. I'm entering a fresh new semester so that leaves little room to chit-chat.
> 
> I am celebrating some pretty big milestones, everyone. I'm turning twenty-five in around two months. I'll be done my degree by the end of December. I decided that I'm going to treat myself to something shiny and pretty...
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm attempting to decide between a Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante ( $1600 CAD , basically new) or a Louis Vuitton Ikat Grand Bleu Catalina BB ($1095 CAD, also basically new)... orrr something else
> 
> Some background... I have owned a Louis Vuitton Reade PM in a baby blue sort of colour. I felt restricted by its limited ways of being carried and how the straps were untreated leather. This is going to be a more special piece in my collection but if anyone owns the Catalina, how narrow is the top-handle? Since I've gained some weight my arms aren't as thin as they used to be. My wardrobe is mostly blues and greens but since I thrift often I am not too picky about the color difference.
> 
> LEt me know what you think!



Congrats on all the milestones! Ah, to be 25 again. 

Tell us a little about your personal style and your lifestyle. My apologies if you’ve shared these before, but I’m newer to tPF and this thread… That might help us help you.

I have a Monogram Vernis wallet and, while I love it, the fingerprints annoy me! And that’s just on a wallet, which stays in my bag most of the time. The wallet even came with a cleaning cloth to get rid of exactly that (the fingerprints), which should tell you something. Maybe that wouldn’t bother you (or many others), but I find myself constantly cleaning my Vernis piece.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Multicolor bags. Some of these I've shown other weeks.
> Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh from 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394490
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Manhattan from 2019.
> 
> View attachment 5394498
> 
> 
> Coach Metallic camera bag from 2019.
> 
> View attachment 5394501
> 
> 
> My two Brahmins, from 2020 and 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5394503
> View attachment 5394505


Wowza!   I am very impressed with your choices.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha, you are spoiled....  the room for 3 we usually have in Paris is only 14 sq meters and feels big to me... there is no wardrobe, just a few pegs on the wall. The suitcases go under the bed.



We travel with 2 suitcases that are both the size of a small aircraft carrier.  We spent a lot of time moving things around.  I staked out the bathroom floor for my bag, but that meant I had to move it when DH pulled out his water pik. He could have made my bag into a swimming pool.    DH commented that this room made him appreciate the challenges faced by people who embrace the small house trend.  If you can do 3 people in 14 sq meters your family must be talented contortionists.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Etsy.com shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TracyBurlisonStudio - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop Studio jewelry handmade with heart in the SC Lowcountry by TracyBurlisonStudio located in Summerville, South Carolina. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thanks! You've enabled me to get jewelry before. I would love to shop your closet.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> We travel with 2 suitcases that are both the size of a small aircraft carrier.  We spent a lot of time moving things around.  I staked out the bathroom floor for my bag, but that meant I had to move it when DH pulled out his water pik. He could have made my bag into a swimming pool.    DH commented that this room made him appreciate the challenges faced by people who embrace the small house trend.  If you can do 3 people in 14 sq meters your family must be talented contortionists.


I remember staying in a place in Canada like that. The only way to get to the other side of the bed was to walk on the bed.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Thanks! You've enabled me to get jewelry before. I would love to shop your closet.



You're welcome!


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> I saw an Alma BB vernis in Pomme d’amour on Fashionphile for $930 if you are not stuck on color. In good condition and stunning!



Unfortunately I'm in Canada  but thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

DME said:


> Congrats on all the milestones! Ah, to be 25 again.
> 
> Tell us a little about your personal style and your lifestyle. My apologies if you’ve shared these before, but I’m newer to tPF and this thread… That might help us help you.
> 
> I have a Monogram Vernis wallet and, while I love it, the fingerprints annoy me! And that’s just on a wallet, which stays in my bag most of the time. The wallet even came with a cleaning cloth to get rid of exactly that (the fingerprints), which should tell you something. Maybe that wouldn’t bother you (or many others), but I find myself constantly cleaning my Vernis piece.



Of course! I live a pretty active lifestyle, usually involving public transit and ( for now) school. I do have more casual days. I'm okay with this being a bag that I don't use often. 

I just saw Amarante again IRL at a pawn shop. You're right, it really shows fingerprints but they should be better than a wallet.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> There is graffiti done on the second and third floors of buildings.  It seems like a thing.
> 
> View attachment 5394105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394107
> 
> 
> I am accustomed to people fighting graffiti and painting over it. People just accept it in Tel Aviv. This is the only attempt I saw at getting rid of it.
> View attachment 5394116
> 
> 
> 
> The next three pics are obviously not graffiti/street art, but they capture the free-wheeling sense of self expression in Tel Aviv.
> 
> View attachment 5394108
> 
> 
> While wild patterned dressing was not the norm, it was also not unusual.  It was hard to capture because someone dressed this way appears and disappears so quickly.
> View attachment 5394109
> 
> 
> This was not outside.  I waited on the patio of a hamburger restaurant while DH was getting his portrait done.   This was their restroom.
> View attachment 5394111
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures were taken in Neve Tzedek, the oldest suburb of Tel Aviv, which is pretty far down the road of gentrification.   Look how nice the building is in the first pic.  That neighborhood is mostly this well manicured, but they still have some graffiti.  They are more into clever signs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394112
> 
> 
> You might notice that the signs are in English.
> View attachment 5394113
> 
> View attachment 5394115
> 
> 
> 
> This one says "my bloodtype is cofffee."
> View attachment 5394114
> 
> This was my fav.
> View attachment 5394118



The wall art is fantastic! Loving all these pics from your trip! Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## afroken

jblended said:


> Love! Your happy bags are such a brilliant expression of personality! Wear them in good health.
> 
> Also, as you mention them being very similar, I don't see that myself as the colours and position of patches makes them quite distinct. Then again, I do have a couple of doubles in my own collection and think it's a good thing, especially when a bag is unique, perfectly your style, or generally hard to find.
> Here's my Halston crossbody clutch. I loved it so much, I immediately bought another. At the time, these were the only colours available ('brick red' suede and 'wildberry' smooth leather). They're painfully similar to each other- and I don't wear a lot of pinks/reds generally- yet I still say it's the best decision I made. The company had already gone out of business when I got these, and all these years later, I still smile when I carry these bags. So imo, doubles can be a _great_ thing, and your happy bag is definitely special enough to have a double of.
> 
> View attachment 5392218


Thank you for the love for my happy bags! Totally agree, I have several bags that are doubles. In fact, now to think about it, if I like something, I usually buy several instead of "exploring" something new. For example, I have so many black, white, and grey tees and turtlenecks. Also have so many black skinny jeans. You get the idea of my aesthetics 

The leathers of your Halston clutches are TDF. I'm sad to hear they've gone out of business, otherwise I would be very interested to see what they offer.


JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...


Congratulations!!! I pick the purple bags as well, as they are very you, and helps your new colleagues get a sense of who you are, especially since the atmosphere is more casual.


Katinahat said:


> Well done you! It’s great you do the capsule wardrobe thing and are enjoying making your purchases. Going out has become something we appreciate more. I forget that my work experience of the last two years is quite different to my friends who often still WFH. I’m glad you are getting out and hope that your work situation resolves itself soon too.
> 
> I’m awful at Capsule Wardrobe! As soon as I find one thing I love that fits, I get it in several colours. I think I have a general shopping habit not just bags! The weather here is changeable but I wear jeans all year round and I think they are currently breeding .
> 
> I have about 12 pairs of skinnies, straight, or mom jeans in uk sizes 10-12 (more in size 8s and 14s in storage) plus chinos and crops for summer. I pair jeans with long sleeve tops and thick knitwear for winter and T-shirts with thinner knitwear for summer (also breeding). I have too many boots, trainers, coats and jackets for each season too. It’s a good thing my storage is generous (although hardly the full room some members have).
> 
> My workwear is the same. Multiple options in trousers, jackets and so many dresses I can’t count! Plus I have clothes that only come out for hot holidays abroad or the rare short heatwave here. I don’t like to let things go until they are well worn and my size fluctuates so much that I just store what is too big or too small in another room.
> 
> What about other members? Capsule wardrobe, general shopping habit or somewhere in between?


I'm the exact same as you - as soon as I find something I love, I get several. My entire wardrobe can be classified as black, white, and grey tees, chunky knit sweaters, and turtlenecks. I lost track of how many black and grey tees that I have. I love skinny jeans and have many black ones. The colourful part of my wardrobe would be my dresses and midi skirts.


880 said:


> filipino breakfast is fabulous: garlic sautéed white rice; Chinese sausage or beef (tocino or tapa) or pork; fried eggs; crisp tiny fish (like potato chips); and platters of tropical fruit, peeled and sliced. Importantly, filipino breakfast is cooked to order. Coffee with cream and of course, if you want, dessert, pastries, croissants. No veggies in sight. There is a loaf bread that eats like a croissant called Japan bread. IDKW. There is also simple dish (not for breakfast, but similar in theme, called arroz cubano which is steamed rice covered in mounds of sautéed minced beef, seasoned with capers and raisins, and that topped with crisp melting fried bananas and fried eggs. Filipinos also make delicious fried eggplant.


I'm SO hungry for some Filipino food right now  in fact I have not made lunch for tomorrow, so I might just order Filipino food for lunch through UberEats.


----------



## afroken

Showing my colourful bags 

Happy Bag #1





Happy Bag #2





Coach Swinger 20



Massaccesi Flora



Coach Cassie 18


----------



## Cordeliere

afroken said:


> Showing my colourful bags
> 
> Happy Bag #1
> View attachment 5394727
> 
> View attachment 5394728
> 
> 
> Happy Bag #2
> View attachment 5394729
> 
> View attachment 5394730
> 
> 
> Coach Swinger 20
> View attachment 5394731
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Flora
> View attachment 5394732
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 18
> View attachment 5394733


Tan and gray is so beautiful together.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I began the day thinking I would try to reduce my clothes shopping inspired by @jblended and try to sell some things inspired by @dcooney4. I had a good clear out and found three bags I don’t count plus some nearly new pairs of Russell & Bromley shoes (don’t fit) . I’ve put them aside along with a couple of summer jackets I never wear to take to a preloved shop nearby. I’ve not used it before but it gives sellers 50% and profits go to charity so I’m happy. I’ve plans to take some winter boots and coats there in autumn too.
> 
> I then moved summer trousers that are too small for me into my storage wardrobe. Fortunately, my NYDJ skinny jeans have so much Lycra in they just stretch and my top size hasn’t changed. I got out bigger sizes and found them too big (a relief).
> 
> This is when it went wrong. I decided trying to slim into the smaller things is too much pressure while on my meds so I ordered two capris trousers in the in-between size in a sale. Once looking, I saw other things I like. I fell into buying in several colours and ordered a white and black version of a lightly quilted Barbour spring coat I have had in navy for years and a white zip knitted top that I’ve been looking for recently. Plus I bought these DMs yesterday when out with my friends (and the Brioche).
> View attachment 5393771
> 
> I have quite a bit of birthday money and vouchers so some of it was allowed and it’s quite possible some of it will go back when it arrives and I see it on!
> 
> Then I went for a run which is better for me than shopping!! Just proving that I’m awful at capsule wardrobes.


I have been going through my clothes too. Dropped some at the consignment shop along with a brand new coach raincoat dh talked me into before the pandemic . I prefer my barbour coats too. Sunday we stopped in coach and what does he notice their trench coat jackets again. I did not say a thing lol . He doesn't notice much when it comes to fashion.  Hope it sells before he asks about mine. I am like you and my size fluctuates. Enjoy your new purchases!


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> I would love to embrace a capsule wardrobe mindset, but I have a general shopping habit. That said, the majority of my wardrobe is made up of two brands (Lilly Pulitzer and lululemon), so I do have an aesthetic, if you will. Summer is mostly loose, printed dresses from Lilly for work, then shorts and tanks from lulu on weekends. Winter is mostly some form of athletic wear. I dress up when we travel (no matter the season), so there are exceptions, but those are my go-tos.
> 
> My niece’s wedding is in two weeks and I have a dress identified, but am struggling with shoes. I know what I want; I just don’t own them and online research hasn’t turned up anything, so off to the mall next weekend I go. I want light gold sandals with block heels. I’m all ears for those with suggestions!


Try Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> There is graffiti done on the second and third floors of buildings.  It seems like a thing.
> 
> View attachment 5394105
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394106
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394107
> 
> 
> I am accustomed to people fighting graffiti and painting over it. People just accept it in Tel Aviv. This is the only attempt I saw at getting rid of it.
> View attachment 5394116
> 
> 
> 
> The next three pics are obviously not graffiti/street art, but they capture the free-wheeling sense of self expression in Tel Aviv.
> 
> View attachment 5394108
> 
> 
> While wild patterned dressing was not the norm, it was also not unusual.  It was hard to capture because someone dressed this way appears and disappears so quickly.
> View attachment 5394109
> 
> 
> This was not outside.  I waited on the patio of a hamburger restaurant while DH was getting his portrait done.   This was their restroom.
> View attachment 5394111
> 
> 
> The next set of pictures were taken in Neve Tzedek, the oldest suburb of Tel Aviv, which is pretty far down the road of gentrification.   Look how nice the building is in the first pic.  That neighborhood is mostly this well manicured, but they still have some graffiti.  They are more into clever signs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394112
> 
> 
> You might notice that the signs are in English.
> View attachment 5394113
> 
> View attachment 5394115
> 
> 
> 
> This one says "my bloodtype is cofffee."
> View attachment 5394114
> 
> This was my fav.
> View attachment 5394118


Some of them I love, but the stuff that just looks like tagging I dislike .


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> That bag is great! Slinky and sexy…





jblended said:


> It reminds me of vintage Whiting & Davis bags! Lovely.





Katinahat said:


> I love both of these metallics. So glamorous! Reminds me of “Goldfinger!” I’ve got Shirley Bassey singing in my head!
> 
> I can’t help on LV as I know nothing but can I just say congratulations on your milestones and celebrations. 25 and graduating, you have so much joy ahead of you. I’m sure whichever you chose will be perfect. I bought a watch with my first paycheck. It cost £100 which was a fortune for me then! I can’t wear it now as it remind me of a person I need to forget but it’s great to buy presents for yourself so go for it!



Thank you so much! Surprised to see so much love for the mesh bag as opposed to the Chanel haha!



papertiger said:


> Both are fab!
> 
> The one on the right has a Peretti feel about it, I suppose it's her knitted mesh silver jewellery.
> 
> It also reminds me of a Vesace Medusa Oroton top I have. I bet it looks stunning worn.



Thanks! I see what you mean now about the Perreti vibe. 



JenJBS said:


> With a purple bag, I was thinking black ballet flats, jeans (feels weird to wear jeans on a first day, but that's what everyone in the office wears), black shirt. Flame painted copper bracelet. Small stud earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5394480



Sounds like a great outfit, I like the choices. 



SakuraSakura said:


> Me: ( waves from off the wagon)
> 
> Hi everybody! I haven't updated you guys in a while but things have been so busy. I'm entering a fresh new semester so that leaves little room to chit-chat.
> 
> I am celebrating some pretty big milestones, everyone. I'm turning twenty-five in around two months. I'll be done my degree by the end of December. I decided that I'm going to treat myself to something shiny and pretty...
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm attempting to decide between a Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante ( $1600 CAD , basically new) or a Louis Vuitton Ikat Grand Bleu Catalina BB ($1095 CAD, also basically new)... orrr something else
> 
> Some background... I have owned a Louis Vuitton Reade PM in a baby blue sort of colour. I felt restricted by its limited ways of being carried and how the straps were untreated leather. This is going to be a more special piece in my collection but if anyone owns the Catalina, how narrow is the top-handle? Since I've gained some weight my arms aren't as thin as they used to be. My wardrobe is mostly blues and greens but since I thrift often I am not too picky about the color difference.
> 
> LEt me know what you think!



Congrats on wrapping up your degree, and happy birthday!!! I think both of the bags you are debating sound like they will be lovely. I’m sure you will get some great LV advice from some of the folks on here.


----------



## Sunshine mama

One of my happy multicolored bags.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Good plan. However, May is rarely warm weather bags where I am! And, if May turns hotter, it rains solidly for the whole of June into July. Nevertheless I’m usually out of winter boots from May-September so I’ll take that as a sign.


It doesn’t really get warm where I am until late May. Yesterday, it was 54F/12C and cloudy. Since it felt & looked like fall, I carried a bag that reminded me of fall.


But, like Olaf in Frozen, I dream of summer & warm weather!


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> Multicolor bags. Some of these I've shown other weeks.
> Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh from 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394490
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Manhattan from 2019.
> 
> View attachment 5394498
> 
> 
> Coach Metallic camera bag from 2019.
> 
> View attachment 5394501
> 
> 
> My two Brahmins, from 2020 and 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5394503
> View attachment 5394505


They are all lovely, but the Marleigh has my heart. I hope Coach brings that silhouette back.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> These breakfasts are incredible. I love staying in a hotel for the traditional cooked breakfast, fruit salad and pastries. It’s a very good thing it’s rare for me! We often skip lunch as we don’t need it after all that food. Mostly our holidays are self catering but the wedding was in a great hotel and we have 5 nights in Nice in July with breakfast.
> 
> That’s a helpful way to think about it! I know my style, I just have a lot of each thing rather th an 1 or 2.
> 
> This is all so interesting. I think, after reading this, I’d like to travel to Mexico!
> 
> That’s kind! The too big was only too big as I dropped two plus trouser sizes from 2020-2021. The trouble is everything is tight now as I went back up one size so I’m a uk big 10 - small 12. However, I agree I t’s good to see that I’m not back where I started at least and I left the uk14s trousers in the cupboard! I’m trying not give myself a really hard time. My top doesn’t change so much and is a uk8-10. Typical pear!
> 
> I run 5-20km a week just locally. I go very slowly as I’m not athletic in anyway and never have been but I’m still doing it! My AD meds make me tired and since increasing the dose I’m at 5-10 painful km most weeks. They are also possibly causing some of the weight gain. I’d like to get back to feeling good running 20km as I miss the high. I run by the shore when I can as I love to see the sea.
> 
> Thanks for your helpful comments about my shopping too. The DMs are a great match and I’d be very sad if the Barbour coat I ordered went out of stock before I got it so that’s a good point too! I’ve been looking at it since last summer.
> 
> You sound just like me as I can’t do it either! Lulu is great for off duty. I do the same with Ronhill for running but Lulu is much more on trend! Good luck finding those gold sandals. They had some in Office but that is UK!
> 
> I love these! Sometimes graffiti is sad in places making them look dirty and unloved. This looks bright, artistic and clever so is completely different.
> 
> I love the quote about loving yourself! Brilliant to see such inspirational wording displayed. Thanks so much for your posts!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, retail therapy work for me and I never spend more than I can manage. I hope I’ve made good choices but returning is easy if not!
> 
> I love both of these metallics. So glamorous! Reminds me of “Goldfinger!” I’ve got Shirley Bassey singing in my head!
> 
> I can’t help on LV as I know nothing but can I just say congratulations on your milestones and celebrations. 25 and graduating, you have so much joy ahead of you. I’m sure whichever you chose will be perfect. I bought a watch with my first paycheck. It cost £100 which was a fortune for me then! I can’t wear it now as it remind me of a person I need to forget but it’s great to buy presents for yourself so go for it!



Thank you friend! I'll share when my pretty comes my way.


----------



## SakuraSakura

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> With a purple bag, I was thinking black ballet flats, jeans (feels weird to wear jeans on a first day, but that's what everyone in the office wears), black shirt. Flame painted copper bracelet. Small stud earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5394480



In Hawaii there is a tree called the rainbow eucalyptus. It resembles this bracelet... https://www.tourmaui.com/rainbow-eucalyptus/


----------



## Jereni

Shopping my closet today with my darling coco handle. I used to consider my Fendi the star of my collection but this one might be over-taking it.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I have been going through my clothes too. Dropped some at the consignment shop along with a brand new coach raincoat dh talked me into before the pandemic . I prefer my barbour coats too. Sunday we stopped in coach and what does he notice their trench coat jackets again. I did not say a thing lol . He doesn't notice much when it comes to fashion.  Hope it sells before he asks about mine. I am like you and my size fluctuates. Enjoy your new purchases!


I used to have a couple Coach raincoats. They were beautiful but when it rains, I want a hood.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Thanks! i dislike the new (to me) Wapo layout, but I found it (I have a Wapo subscription, but I believe it’s also google able )
> 
> if anyone needs it, here are the basics (I am not a minimalist, and not a stickler for detail, so might double/triple the cheese et al for a pound of bucatini). I add freshly grated nutmeg to my cacio. Not sure if that addition would be welcome here or not)
> 
> for the cacio y pepe: it’s basically the usual recipe, but brown the butter, sauté the za’atar for a minute, add and reduce the cooking water into an emulsion; and drained cooked pasta and the two cheeses (the finished product is not golden but brown speckled)
> 
> 4 tablespoons unsalted butter •    1 tablespoon plus 2 teaspoons za’atar, divided •    2 teaspoons freshly cracked black pepper •    4 ounces Parmesan cheese, very finely grated •    1 ounce pecorino Romano cheese, very finely grated •    2 teaspoons whole fresh marjoram or thyme leaves (optional)
> 
> for the triple garlic bread
> roast a head of garlic 40-50 minutes, blend or mash the cloves into 8 T of butter; slather onto a loaf of french  bread cut lengthwise and bake.
> 
> *if your nieces wedding is on grass, perhaps consider a stacked espadrille heel or something that won’t sink?*
> 
> hugs


This garlic break recipe looks so good!


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> With a purple bag, I was thinking black ballet flats, jeans (feels weird to wear jeans on a first day, but that's what everyone in the office wears), black shirt. Flame painted copper bracelet. Small stud earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5394480


I love this! Beautiful.


whateve said:


> Multicolor bags. Some of these I've shown other weeks.
> Coach Kaffe Fassett Marleigh from 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394490
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Manhattan from 2019.
> 
> View attachment 5394498
> 
> 
> Coach Metallic camera bag from 2019.
> 
> View attachment 5394501
> 
> 
> My two Brahmins, from 2020 and 2021.
> 
> View attachment 5394503
> View attachment 5394505


I love the way you make colour your thing. Yay metallic camera bag is fabulous.


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m an absolute hoarder- wandering wardrobe personified! I have rather few black basics, jeans and useful shoes but tons of vintage coats, leather jackets, dresses from the 40ies to the 70ies plus matching shoes, hats, gloves.... and I won´t stop shopping...
> At least most of my "old life" clothes from 15 years ago that weren´t my style at all anymore has been sold or thrown out lately.


We love you for that collecting because it’s you! We should all embrace who we are!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for the beautiful photos!
> I adore the hotel!
> 
> Haha, you are spoiled....  the room for 3 we usually have in Paris is only 14 sq meters and feels big to me... there is no wardrobe, just a few pegs on the wall. The suitcases go under the bed.
> 
> 
> How great to be staying right in the middle of the fabric district! I would have loved to browse all the shops. And afterwards I´d have asked for where the vintage shops are situated...


I forgot that Paris is so like that! Hardly space to get dressed! Rome and London too. We had a suite when we went to Rome with the DDs but DH and I had a room with a skylight only the first time we went together. Had to stand on the bed to see anything out the window! Not quite a room with a view (is that Venice or Florence anyway?!).


DME said:


> Thanks for sharing the recipes! The triple garlic bread recipe I use has roasted garlic, fresh grated garlic and garlic powder, hence the triple.  It‘s a LOT of garlic, so the vampires will stay at bay (as will everyone else!), but it’s totally worth it.
> 
> ETA: I love nutmeg, so I’ll have to give this addition a try!
> 
> I’ve gotten used to the new WaPo layout, but I do miss the old one. I think they tinker with it every six months, or so, which is annoying.
> 
> The wedding is indoors, so I’m good there. We will have to walk from the hotel to the venue and I’m told it’s right next door, but whether I believe that… DH’s family sometimes embellishes, so we’ll see.


More yummy food but I was in love with the vampires in Buffy back in the day!


DME said:


> Congrats on all the milestones! Ah, to be 25 again.
> 
> Tell us a little about your personal style and your lifestyle. My apologies if you’ve shared these before, but I’m newer to tPF and this thread… That might help us help you.
> 
> I have a Monogram Vernis wallet and, while I love it, the fingerprints annoy me! And that’s just on a wallet, which stays in my bag most of the time. The wallet even came with a cleaning cloth to get rid of exactly that (the fingerprints), which should tell you something. Maybe that wouldn’t bother you (or many others), but I find myself constantly cleaning my Vernis piece.


That fingerprint thing would drive me crazy! I’m not into high maintenance.


whateve said:


> I remember staying in a place in Canada like that. The only way to get to the other side of the bed was to walk on the bed.


This! We’ve stayed in mobile homes with the DDs. You have to walk sideways like a crab or jump the bed to get round!


afroken said:


> Thank you for the love for my happy bags! Totally agree, I have several bags that are doubles. In fact, now to think about it, if I like something, I usually buy several instead of "exploring" something new. For example, I have so many black, white, and grey tees and turtlenecks. Also have so many black skinny jeans. You get the idea of my aesthetics
> 
> The leathers of your Halston clutches are TDF. I'm sad to hear they've gone out of business, otherwise I would be very interested to see what they offer.
> 
> Congratulations!!! I pick the purple bags as well, as they are very you, and helps your new colleagues get a sense of who you are, especially since the atmosphere is more casual.
> 
> I'm the exact same as you - as soon as I find something I love, I get several. My entire wardrobe can be classified as black, white, and grey tees, chunky knit sweaters, and turtlenecks. I lost track of how many black and grey tees that I have. I love skinny jeans and have many black ones. The colourful part of my wardrobe would be my dresses and midi skirts.
> 
> I'm SO hungry for some Filipino food right now  in fact I have not made lunch for tomorrow, so I might just order Filipino food for lunch through UberEats.


Doubles (indeed multiples) just do work sometimes unless you are washing and ironing every other day! Happy bags, happy you!


afroken said:


> Showing my colourful bags
> 
> Happy Bag #1
> View attachment 5394727
> 
> View attachment 5394728
> 
> 
> Happy Bag #2
> View attachment 5394729
> 
> View attachment 5394730
> 
> 
> Coach Swinger 20
> View attachment 5394731
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Flora
> View attachment 5394732
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 18
> View attachment 5394733


Love them all! Beautiful pattern on the M flora.


dcooney4 said:


> I have been going through my clothes too. Dropped some at the consignment shop along with a brand new coach raincoat dh talked me into before the pandemic . I prefer my barbour coats too. Sunday we stopped in coach and what does he notice their trench coat jackets again. I did not say a thing lol . He doesn't notice much when it comes to fashion.  Hope it sells before he asks about mine. I am like you and my size fluctuates. Enjoy your new purchases!


Thank you. Shame the Coach raincoat didn’t work as I bet it was lovely but better with someone else if it’s not for you! I have one good Ted Baker Mac for work but find the length annoying for my walking commute. I wear it if I want to be especially smart. A short quilted Barbour is perfect. I have 6 and 2 more on the way in various thicknesses, styles and colours. I love their T-shirts too. Here I am a few years ago wearing one with a multicoloured belt bag I don’t even count in my totals. As you can see it’s for days up hills (and on bikes) only.




Jereni said:


> Thank you so much! Surprised to see so much love for the mesh bag as opposed to the Chanel haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I see what you mean now about the Perreti vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great outfit, I like the choices.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on wrapping up your degree, and happy birthday!!! I think both of the bags you are debating sound like they will be lovely. I’m sure you will get some great LV advice from some of the folks on here.


Your Chanel makes me multicoloured with envy!


Sunshine mama said:


> One of my happy multicolored bags.
> View attachment 5394852
> View attachment 5394853


This is so fun!! I love it.


baghabitz34 said:


> It doesn’t really get warm where I am until late May. Yesterday, it was 54F/12C and cloudy. Since it felt & looked like fall, I carried a bag that reminded me of fall.
> View attachment 5394909
> 
> But, like Olaf in Frozen, I dream of summer & warm weather!


I’m dreaming that dream too. Lovely bag!


Jereni said:


> Shopping my closet today with my darling coco handle. I used to consider my Fendi the star of my collection but this one might be over-taking it.
> 
> View attachment 5395027


Multicoloured with envy AGAIN!


----------



## 880

@Katinahat for the entire triple garlic recipe as per @DME, google washington post garlic bread 

room with a view I believe was Florence


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Googled Ottolenghi.  Very interesting.  New to me.
> 
> I really loved Israel in general and Tel Aviv especially.   You will really enjoy your trip when you go.
> 
> 
> All those pictures look so good.   I wish I could want to eat vegetables and salads for breakfast.   *The thought of it makes my throat get tight*.   Too many years of eggs for breakfast in my youth or toast and milk in early adulthood.   Now I drink protein shakes for breakfast.



Same here! Usually I don´t eat breakfast at all. On holidays it´s different. DH wants breakfast, so we all are going and I- being cheap- eat "for the day", but make it sweet! Hot chocolate, endless espresso, croissants, sweat bread, jam, sweet fruit, joghurt, cereal... 
I don´t like eggs very much and couldn´t eat them in the morning. And if I ever eat them they have to be totally dry... boiled for 20 minutes or fried to dust.


----------



## Cordeliere

Sunshine mama said:


> One of my happy multicolored bags.
> View attachment 5394852
> View attachment 5394853


This makes me smile.




Jereni said:


> Shopping my closet today with my darling coco handle. I used to consider my Fendi the star of my collection but this one might be over-taking it.
> 
> View attachment 5395027


You have a star studded collection.





baghabitz34 said:


> It doesn’t really get warm where I am until late May. Yesterday, it was 54F/12C and cloudy. Since it felt & looked like fall, I carried a bag that reminded me of fall.
> View attachment 5394909
> 
> But, like Olaf in Frozen, I dream of summer & warm weather!



Burr.  Great way to make the best of not great weather.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Same here! Usually I don´t eat breakfast at all. On holidays it´s different. DH wants breakfast, so we all are going and I- being cheap- eat "for the day", but make it sweet! Hot chocolate, endless espresso, croissants, sweat bread, jam, sweet fruit, joghurt, cereal...
> I don´t like eggs very much and couldn´t eat them in the morning. *And if I ever eat them they have to be totally dry... boiled for 20 minutes or fried to dust.*


I ate some eggs in Israel that were made just for you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Vernis in Amarante makes my heart go pitter patter.


+1


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Look at the Japanese resellers on eBay. Here, DE and DA sell for more than Mono, which sells for more than Epi, which sells for more than Vernis.



I´m scared of buying internationally... customs, taxes and formalities...
Since Brexit even the UK, which used to be a nice hunting ground, is off limits for me. Taxes, customs fees and shipping ruin the prices.
I only buy from the EU nowadays.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> We travel with 2 suitcases that are both the size of a small aircraft carrier.  We spent a lot of time moving things around.  I staked out the bathroom floor for my bag, but that meant I had to move it when DH pulled out his water pik. He could have made my bag into a swimming pool.    DH commented that this room made him appreciate the challenges faced by people who embrace the small house trend.  If you can do 3 people in 14 sq meters your family must be talented contortionists.



Haha! We are three hoarders and hotel rooms will be filled to the brim in no time anyway, so we absolutely aren´t bothered. Less space means less risk to buy more than we can possibly take home...  One year in Paris I bought so much (including a dolls pram) that I had to send a parcel home. (And suffer the very high shipping rate!) The cleaning lady saw the piles on the floor, sighed and simply left. No problem, as long as she leaves fresh towels! 

Last time in England was the same. The room was a little bigger and we were there with our own car and a trailer. On the first day of our stay we went to a flea market. It started to rain, the prices dropped dramatically... oops...  
DH bought several bags full of books plus aluminium pots and pans and lots of little items. DS bought toys. I bought 4 Ikea bags full of shoes, clothes and hats. On the way upstairs I told the hostess to please just leave our room alone. For the duration of our stay we simply took the dirty towels downstairs and had fresh ones and coffee supplies left in front of the door for us. Very convenient. I must add we´ve been staying at the very same hotel many times and they know we are a little crazy.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I ate some eggs in Israel that were made just for you.


When I read your Israeli food descriptions that was exactly what I thought! Finally eggs I would eat...


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha! We are three hoarders and hotel rooms will be filled to the brim in no time anyway, so we absolutely aren´t bothered. Less space means less risk to buy more than we can possibly take home...  One year in Paris I bought so much (including a dolls pram) that I had to send a parcel home. (And suffer the very high shipping rate!) The cleaning lady saw the piles on the floor, sighed and simply left. No problem, as long as she leaves fresh towels!
> 
> Last time in England was the same. The room was a little bigger and we were there with our own car and a trailer. On the first day of our stay we went to a flea market. It started to rain, the prices dropped dramatically... oops...
> DH bought several bags full of books plus aluminium pots and pans and lots of little items. DS bought toys. I bought 4 Ikea bags full of shoes, clothes and hats. On the way upstairs I told the hostess to please just leave our room alone. For the duration of our stay we simply took the dirty towels downstairs and had fresh ones and coffee supplies left in front of the door for us. Very convenient. I must add we´ve been staying at the very same hotel many times and they know we are a little crazy.


Recently we figured out that it is so much easier to tell them not to clean the room at all and just pick up fresh towels at the front desk. Before that, I felt I had to arrange the room for the cleaners; we travel with our own pillows and if we leave them on the bed, there is a chance they'll take our pillowcase.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> When I read your Israeli food descriptions that was exactly what I thought! Finally eggs I would eat...


The only eggs I'll buy in a restaurant is an omelet. I like the way I make eggs at home better than any restaurant. I even make better omelets than most but I can handle the way others do it.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Try Stuart Weitzman.



There is a lot of love on this thread for Stuart Weitzman as it pertains to my question. That will be my first stop!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m scared of buying internationally... customs, taxes and formalities...
> Since Brexit even the UK, which used to be a nice hunting ground, is off limits for me. Taxes, customs fees and shipping ruin the prices.
> I only buy from the EU nowadays.


Being in California, ordering from Japan has been great for me. Often items get here quicker than they do from another place in the US, sometimes within 2 days! The US has a rule where we don't pay customs on things under $800, and since I never spend more than that online, I never have to pay it, but lately Ebay has been charging me California sales tax. Often the Japanese sellers will have things a little cheaper than the US sellers.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Shopping my closet today with my darling coco handle. I used to consider my Fendi the star of my collection but this one might be over-taking it.
> 
> View attachment 5395027


That is a Chanel I could see myself buying…love it!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> More yummy food but I was in love with the vampires in Buffy back in the day!



Buffy! Angel! Spike! Drusilla! Darla! Boy, how I loved that show. You’re bringing back memories!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Recently we figured out that it is so much easier to tell them not to clean the room at all and just pick up fresh towels at the front desk. Before that, I felt I had to arrange the room for the cleaners; *we travel with our own pillows* and if we leave them on the bed, there is a chance they'll take our pillowcase.



I CARRY MY OWN PILLOW TOO!!!  I thought I was the only person crazy enough to do that.  I have left pillows all over the world.  DH threatens to make me wear a mitten string with my pillow.  This trip I took my pillow in a chocolate brown pillow case and that saved it from being left in several hotel rooms.  I really think I need a bright red pillow case with lettering that says "don't leave me."  I carry my own pillow because most hotel pillows are too thick for me and force my neck out of joint.  I want mine only slightly thicker than a pancake.  I folded towel will do in a pinch, but you can't wad those up like you can do with a good floppy pillow.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Haha! We are three hoarders.
> 
> Last time in England was the same. The room was a little bigger and we were there with our own car and a trailer. On the first day of our stay we went to a flea market. It started to rain, the prices dropped dramatically... oops...
> DH bought several bags full of books plus aluminium pots and pans and lots of little items. DS bought toys. I bought 4 Ikea bags full of shoes, clothes and hats.




It is hoarder heaven.   You were made for each other.

The London story is a hilarious image.  I can picture you in an old style Western covered wagon, making you way back home.   How do you get across the channel?


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I CARRY MY OWN PILLOW TOO!!!  I thought I was the only person crazy enough to do that.  I have left pillows all over the world.  DH threatens to make me wear a mitten string with my pillow.  This trip I took my pillow in a chocolate brown pillow case and that saved it from being left in several hotel rooms.  I really think I need a bright red pillow case with lettering that says "don't leave me."  I carry my own pillow because most hotel pillows are too thick for me and force my neck out of joint.  I want mine only slightly thicker than a pancake.  I folded towel will do in a pinch, but you can't wad those up like you can do with a good floppy pillow.


I've found that having a bright or dark pillow case really helps us not forget them. One time we flew to the east coast. We bought pillows once we got there and used them as we drove leisurely back to California.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Being in California, ordering from Japan has been great for me. Often items get here quicker than they do from another place in the US, sometimes within 2 days! The US has a rule where we don't pay customs on things under $800, and since I never spend more than that online, I never have to pay it, but lately *Ebay has been charging me California sales tax. *Often the Japanese sellers will have things a little cheaper than the US sellers.



I will never get over the good old days with no sales tax for online purchases.  I resent that online taxing ever single time I have to pay it.


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> Buffy! Angel! Spike! Drusilla! Darla! Boy, how I loved that show. You’re bringing back memories!



OMG SAME!!!! That show was the best. Esp the first three seasons.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> @Katinahat for the entire triple garlic recipe as per @DME, google washington post garlic bread
> 
> room with a view I believe was Florence


So it was! Florence is beautiful. Thanks for the recipe tip.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Same here! Usually I don´t eat breakfast at all. On holidays it´s different. DH wants breakfast, so we all are going and I- being cheap- eat "for the day", but make it sweet! Hot chocolate, endless espresso, croissants, sweat bread, jam, sweet fruit, joghurt, cereal...
> I don´t like eggs very much and couldn´t eat them in the morning. And if I ever eat them they have to be totally dry... boiled for 20 minutes or fried to dust.


I the opposite, love eggs. A soft boiled egg with toast “soldiers” was the first thing I ate when coming out of hospital having had the DDs. Giving up runny egg yolks for pregnancy felt like a torture. In my book boiled are only ok in salads or sandwiches with mayo.


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m scared of buying internationally... customs, taxes and formalities...
> Since Brexit even the UK, which used to be a nice hunting ground, is off limits for me. Taxes, customs fees and shipping ruin the prices.
> I only buy from the EU nowadays.


I’m the same in reverse and so worry about buying from anywhere other than the U.K. now. Brexit is a disaster!


DME said:


> Buffy! Angel! Spike! Drusilla! Darla! Boy, how I loved that show. You’re bringing back memories!


Wow! Look at those names. Good memories. And I watched Charmed too.


Cordeliere said:


> I CARRY MY OWN PILLOW TOO!!!  I thought I was the only person crazy enough to do that.  I have left pillows all over the world.  DH threatens to make me wear a mitten string with my pillow.  This trip I took my pillow in a chocolate brown pillow case and that saved it from being left in several hotel rooms.  I really think I need a bright red pillow case with lettering that says "don't leave me."  I carry my own pillow because most hotel pillows are too thick for me and force my neck out of joint.  I want mine only slightly thicker than a pancake.  I folded towel will do in a pinch, but you can't wad those up like you can do with a good floppy pillow.





whateve said:


> I've found that having a bright or dark pillow case really helps us not forget them. One time we flew to the east coast. We bought pillows once we got there and used them as we drove leisurely back to California.


Me too @whateve and @Cordeliere. Perhaps not to hotels but always when we Eurocamp in mobile home vans (is that a trailer, US?). I also use a dark pillowcase. They don’t give enough pillows and they are grotty. We take our own towels and sheets too as you have to pay for them at each campsite and they are often a bit rough. We usually go to 4+ sites over 3/4 weeks to drive to the south of France and back. The vans don’t get cleaned during our stay so moving every 5/6 days works and let’s us see the world. I love the Biarritz area, the Dordogne, the Loire and islands like Ile de Re. Pandemic stopped these travels but Nice this summer by plane for a few days. Maybe next year we will be back travelling with roofbox on and bikes loaded! We need to get another trip in before DD1 leaves home in 2 years (sniff sniff feeling sad and old). 


Jereni said:


> OMG SAME!!!! That show was the best. Esp the first three seasons.


Buffy fans united.


----------



## msd_bags

@880 when I got to read your post last night (as I was getting ready to sleep), I suddenly had a craving for Filipino breakfast!  Since I started baking my own bread during the pandemic, I rarely eat rice for breakfast.  But once in a while I’ll have a craving for the full deal - garlic fried rice, sunny side up or scrambled egg and any of the meats - beef tapa, pork longganisa or pork tocino, with the meat dipped in vinegar as sauce!  Yum!  Lol!  Btw, I have progressed to sourdough baking. 

@jblended Funny that you mentioned sapin sapin.  I just had a helping the other day.  It’s been a while since I had it, I really enjoyed eating it again.  So good!!! 

—-
During my early days in tpf (read: being bag crazy), I had the chance to go to Japan for work for 2 weeks.  I came prepared!!  I had researched possible bag resellers in the area and I would stroll the areas after we’re done for the day!  I went home with a Gucci in (mini or micro?) Guccissima leather that time.  And since then, when I have a trip to Japan, I make sure I scour the area for those bag shops! But I’ve not bought from them via ebay because of taxes coming in here into my country!


----------



## Cordeliere

msd_bags said:


> During my early days in tpf (read: being bag crazy), I had the chance to go to Japan for work for 2 weeks.  I came prepared!!  I had researched possible bag resellers in the area and I would stroll the areas after we’re done for the day!  I went home with a Gucci in (mini or micro?) Guccissima leather that time.  And since then, when I have a trip to Japan, I make sure I scour the area for those bag shops! But I’ve not bought from them via ebay because of taxes coming in here into my country!



What a great idea!   Would you share your favorites?  Our current plan is to make Japan our next big vacation destination because the currency exchange is currently the most favorable it has been in decades.  That may only be for Americans because our government is raising interest rates which will make our currency strong. (Don't worry folks. No groaning that I have another vacation planned.  Not til 2023 so no photo bombs til then).    It had not occurred to me to shop for bags.  Duh.   Any suggestions/advice would be most welcome.


----------



## msd_bags

Cordeliere said:


> What a great idea!   Would you share your favorites?  Our current plan is to make Japan our next big vacation destination because the currency exchange is currently the most favorable it has been in decades.  That may only be for Americans because our government is raising interest rates which will make our currency strong. (Don't worry folks. No groaning that I have another vacation planned.  Not til 2023 so no photo bombs til then).    It had not occurred to me to shop for bags.  Duh.   Any suggestions/advice would be most welcome.


I love you travel stories!!  I’ve not been to Israel, so it was exciting to hear your account.   

As to preloved shops in Japan, Komehyo has more items with higher condition rating, so a bit pricier.  Daiko-kuya has a mix, also Brandoff.  And there are many other stores.  Some which I saw in ebay (been years since I browsed ebay) are G-rare, Ginza and some more which I forget now.  In Tokyo, there are lots of this type of shops in Shinjuku and Shibuya.  In Osaka, a lot of them in Shinsaibashi area.  And there are some outlet shops accessible from Tokyo (Gotemba outlet) and Osaka (I forgot the name!) that carry big brands.  Maybe if exchange rate is good for you, you may consider visiting them too.

For now, Japan has cancelled tourist visas because of the pandemic.  Not sure when it will open again.  Or is it already??


----------



## 880

msd_bags said:


> I love you travel stories!!  I’ve not been to Israel, so it was exciting to hear your account.
> 
> As to preloved shops in Japan, Komehyo has more items with higher condition rating, so a bit pricier.  Daiko-kuya has a mix, also Brandoff.  And there are many other stores.  Some which I saw in ebay (been years since I browsed ebay) are G-rare, Ginza and some more which I forget now.  In Tokyo, there are lots of this type of shops in Shinjuku and Shibuya.  In Osaka, a lot of them in Shinsaibashi area.  And there are some outlet shops accessible from Tokyo (Gotemba outlet) and Osaka (I forgot the name!) that carry big brands.  Maybe if exchange rate is good for you, you may consider visiting them too.
> 
> For now, Japan has cancelled tourist visas because of the pandemic.  Not sure when it will open again.  Or is it already??


I’m making a note of Japanese resellers, thank you! I think for the US, Japan is still closed (we wanted to visit Japan, Singapore, and the Philippines  in September or October) but I’m hopeful that it will reopen again soon. I would be very curious to hear about your sense of COVID rates in the Philippines. I really miss Tocino (not sure if @jblended liked it too lol)


----------



## Cordeliere

Japan is inching towards re-opening.  This article gives odds for when it will be open.   I find that hilarious.   I do plan to get travel insurance for this trip.  We don't usually do that.  In my preliminary research for this trip, I read that for the peak cherry blossom time, that some places fill up a year in advance.    We will go on frequent flyer miles, so if it closes, we will just get our miles back, but I don't want to eat those hotel costs.









						Can I Travel To Japan Now? December 2022
					

Japan will reopen to free, independent travel on October 11. Travelers will be able to visit Japan without applying for a visa in advance.




					www.insidekyoto.com
				




*Odds of Japan Reopening to Tourism *

*May 2022:* 25%
*June 2022:* 50%
*July 2022:* 70%
*August 2022:* 85%
*Fall 2022:* 95%


----------



## Katinahat

A few months ago, I gave myself some usage targets for certain bags. I was aiming to reduce CPW for some of my newer or less used bags. My main purpose was to reduce CPW before buying more but then DH gifted me the Brioche (do birthdays count?!). I was trying to get to a CPW of under £10 per bag. After that, I had 11 bags with targets on them (including ones I was gifted as I put them in at retail price).

I remember we had a discussion at the time about who does track/think about this and who not. I respect and understand all views on this. I don’t worry about cost per drive of my car for example and I chose to buy expensive bags so in many ways I don’t care. However, I’m a bit spreadsheet obsessed and it’s all part of the hobby for me. It’s perhaps more about increasing usage really and hence shopping my own collection.

Anyway, to bring a long story to the point, I reached the target on one out of the 11 bags today so this post is a small celebration. It’s the Bayswater Tote, 25 carries this year so far, my most used bag. I’ve used it lots for work as it suits just as well for walking or driving commutes. So here’s a little nod to this bag!


Just 10 to go, and several of them are smaller evening or going out bags and have a higher target still so much harder to achieve this with.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> A few months ago, I gave myself some usage targets for certain bags. I was aiming to reduce CPW for some of my newer or less used bags. My main purpose was to reduce CPW before buying more but then DH gifted me the Brioche (do birthdays count?!). I was trying to get to a CPW of under £10 per bag. After that, I had 11 bags with targets on them (including ones I was gifted as I put them in at retail price).
> 
> I remember we had a discussion at the time about who does track/think about this and who not. I respect and understand all views on this. I don’t worry about cost per drive of my car for example and I chose to buy expensive bags so in my ways I don’t care. However, I’m a bit spreadsheet obsessed and it’s all part of the hobby for me. It’s perhaps more about increasing usage really and hence shopping my own collection.
> 
> Anyway, to bring a long story to the point, I reached the target on one out of the 11 bags today so this post is a small celebration. It’s the Bayswater Tote, 25 carries this year so far, my most used bag. I’ve used it lots for work as it suits just as well for walking or driving commutes. So here’s a little nod to this bag!
> View attachment 5396006
> 
> Just 10 to go, and several of them are smaller evening or going out bags and have a higher target still so much harder to achieve this with.


I've never figured out cost per wear, although I probably should. Some of my items were bought at bargain prices so I know the CPW is low on them. I don't carry the more expensive bags more than the bargain ones. In fact, I tend to love the bags I got at a bargain more.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> A few months ago, I gave myself some usage targets for certain bags. I was aiming to reduce CPW for some of my newer or less used bags. My main purpose was to reduce CPW before buying more but then DH gifted me the Brioche (do birthdays count?!). I was trying to get to a CPW of under £10 per bag. After that, I had 11 bags with targets on them (including ones I was gifted as I put them in at retail price).
> 
> I remember we had a discussion at the time about who does track/think about this and who not. I respect and understand all views on this. I don’t worry about cost per drive of my car for example and I chose to buy expensive bags so in many ways I don’t care. However, I’m a bit spreadsheet obsessed and it’s all part of the hobby for me. It’s perhaps more about increasing usage really and hence shopping my own collection.
> 
> Anyway, to bring a long story to the point, I reached the target on one out of the 11 bags today so this post is a small celebration. It’s the Bayswater Tote, 25 carries this year so far, my most used bag. I’ve used it lots for work as it suits just as well for walking or driving commutes. So here’s a little nod to this bag!
> View attachment 5396006
> 
> Just 10 to go, and several of them are smaller evening or going out bags and have a higher target still so much harder to achieve this with.


That's great that you were able to reach your usage target with this bag -- I love the color!  I don't need another tote at present, but if I needed one, I would get the Bayswater tote as it sounds like a sturdy bag that is also not heavy.  I love that you are able to use it both for walking as well as driving commutes.  I don't track cost per wear, but just try to rotate my bags as best as I can.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> A few months ago, I gave myself some usage targets for certain bags. I was aiming to reduce CPW for some of my newer or less used bags. My main purpose was to reduce CPW before buying more but then DH gifted me the Brioche (do birthdays count?!). I was trying to get to a CPW of under £10 per bag. After that, I had 11 bags with targets on them (including ones I was gifted as I put them in at retail price).
> 
> I remember we had a discussion at the time about who does track/think about this and who not. I respect and understand all views on this. I don’t worry about cost per drive of my car for example and I chose to buy expensive bags so in many ways I don’t care. However, I’m a bit spreadsheet obsessed and it’s all part of the hobby for me. It’s perhaps more about increasing usage really and hence shopping my own collection.
> 
> Anyway, to bring a long story to the point, I reached the target on one out of the 11 bags today so this post is a small celebration. It’s the Bayswater Tote, 25 carries this year so far, my most used bag. I’ve used it lots for work as it suits just as well for walking or driving commutes. So here’s a little nod to this bag!
> View attachment 5396006
> 
> Just 10 to go, and several of them are smaller evening or going out bags and have a higher target still so much harder to achieve this with.


Congratulations! I love a good tote! 

I love keeping track of wear (and keep track of CPW just for curiosities sake)... I don't know why necessarily, but sometimes we do things just because they make us happy.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

And - without further ado - my April stats!

*Bags in or out* - 1 in, zero out. I bought another Tory Burch McGraw in a tan leather. I feel I could use a tan bag with a shoulder strap... but this isn't it. I like the bag, but I don't love it like I love the same bag in smooth leather in the burgundy color. So I'm still looking for  that bag. I think I really want a smooth leather cognac color, rather than tan. Still - it's a nice bag. 
*SLG in or out* - 1 OUT!!  It took almost a year to sell the darling Longchamp wallet - so cute and with a darling lining - so YAY!
*Scarves in or out* - ZERO! Seriously - this might be news worthy! But I've already bought 1 in May... I had to do it! I was in Paris! 
And it's beeeeeee-you-tee-ful!  

I have no idea what the challenge was in April. I had a very bad month - there was too much going on (taxes and our CPA(s), still working on the basement flood aftermath, I got sick, then got depressed about everything, and trying to get ready for our trip to France) and was doing good to get anything done at all. 

I did carry 7 bags in total but it's kinda skewed because I was traveling. I did take the Dior Lady and the H Vespa to France and they were both perfect. I also took the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black but didn't carry it... I think I'm going to sell it. 

Onward into May! What are the challenges? Oh and I forgot to post my silver bag (same as last years), and I do have a multi-colored ebellished bag to post... oh and the bag I ended up carrying to the formal dinner at the Clos de Vougeot! 

@jblended - thank you sweetheart for asking about me - you are a dear!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Proenza Schouler PS Courier small - formerly owned by our sweet @Sparkletastic 


Embellished bags:
Kurt Geiger Mini Kensington (super cute, but also super small)


Stuart Weismann clutch (carried this for the formal dinner) 


Me at the Clos!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> A few months ago, I gave myself some usage targets for certain bags. I was aiming to reduce CPW for some of my newer or less used bags. My main purpose was to reduce CPW before buying more but then DH gifted me the Brioche (do birthdays count?!). I was trying to get to a CPW of under £10 per bag. After that, I had 11 bags with targets on them (including ones I was gifted as I put them in at retail price).
> 
> I remember we had a discussion at the time about who does track/think about this and who not. I respect and understand all views on this. I don’t worry about cost per drive of my car for example and I chose to buy expensive bags so in many ways I don’t care. However, I’m a bit spreadsheet obsessed and it’s all part of the hobby for me. It’s perhaps more about increasing usage really and hence shopping my own collection.
> 
> Anyway, to bring a long story to the point, I reached the target on one out of the 11 bags today so this post is a small celebration. It’s the Bayswater Tote, 25 carries this year so far, my most used bag. I’ve used it lots for work as it suits just as well for walking or driving commutes. So here’s a little nod to this bag!
> View attachment 5396006
> 
> Just 10 to go, and several of them are smaller evening or going out bags and have a higher target still so much harder to achieve this with.


I don't track cost per wear.  It would take a lot of the joy out of owning my collection.   Some of my bags get very little wear and I am fine with that.   I am happy to have those bags, even I only carry them once in my lifetime.    Just looking at them brings me joy.  These are bags that I did not purchase to be daily bags--they are niche bags.  If I started thinking about CPW, it would not make me carry them more and for me, it would be a major buzzkill.   I would tell myself that it was so wasteful to purchase them.  I prefer telling myself how great they are and how happy I am to have them.  

What you are doing is different.  You have zeroed in on a subset of your bags that you want to increase your use of and are using to spreadsheet to increase their carry.   That is actually a different goal than reducing CPW.  Falling CPW is just a measure of use.  

It also sounds like analyzing bag use is a pleasurable activity for you.  It is another way of playing with your bags.   I like analyzing my bags by playing with their pictures.   Last night I sorted them by color, which was very informative.  Then I sorted them by type.  That was really informative.  It made me realize the common denominator of my favorite bags, which is a single handle that is short enough to function as a top handle, but long enough to shoulder carry.  

Increasing my use of my niche bags is not a goal for me, but I would like to rotate my daily bags more.  It is not a cost issue.  For me, it is an "increase the joy" issue.   It occurred to me I would probably rotate them more if I stored them in the buffet by the front door as opposed to upstairs in the bedroom.    Maybe I should devise a way to track bag joy per day and work on increasing that.  Cleaning my bags could increase bag joy.   Online shopping for specific bags is joyful.  Looking at other peoples bags is joyful as is learning about how other people manage their collections.

Your Baywater tote has simple styling and great lines.  Love her elegant posture. The closure looks very functional.  After looking at her pic, I went straight to Mulberry.  It doesn't look like your color is currently available.  Great choice on your part.  I like the gray also, but the blue interior with the gray just didn't work for me.  Treasure your beauty.  Seeing it increase my bag joy for the day.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> Proenza Schouler PS Courier small - formerly owned by our sweet @Sparkletastic
> View attachment 5396141
> 
> Embellished bags:
> Kurt Geiger Mini Kensington (super cute, but also super small)
> View attachment 5396142
> 
> Stuart Weismann clutch (carried this for the formal dinner)
> View attachment 5396143
> 
> Me at the Clos!
> View attachment 5396144


Let's hope for a better May for you.  April was tough.   Got any Paris stories for us?  Bag observations?   Surely you will post your new scarf here.  Don't make me go to SOTD just to look for it.  

That KG is sooo cute.  It is is own party.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Let's hope for a better May for you.  April was tough.   Got any Paris stories for us?  Bag observations?   Surely you will post your new scarf here.  Don't make me go to SOTD just to look for it.
> 
> That KG is sooo cute.  It is is own party.


Thank you!
Paris was packed, lots of people everywhere. We had a day that we spent with a chef (catering) - she took us to a street market (I fell in love at one of the cheese stands - the guy looked just like Bradley Cooper!) and then a cooking lesson - I learned how to make a soufflé!


We made Magret duck breast, mashed celery root, and a pan sauce. 


We fithe Musee D’Orsay,


had coffee at a bistro on a sidewalk, bought a baguette and took it to Luxembourg Gardens and ate it sitting and watching kids playing with boats. We walked everywhere, had so many fabulous dinners (I highly recommended Guy Savoy but it is very spendy), 


and I met the lovely women I bought my second Plumes En Fete from and had dinner at her restaurant.

It was our second trip to Beaune, but our first time to attend an event at the Clos de Vougeot - the Chapitre d’Amitie Franco-Americaine. I can’t even explain what a production this is, it’s just incredible.


We also toured Dijon, 


	

		
			
		

		
	
had lunch with Laurent Ponsot at his new winery, saw the Hospice de Beaune


and managed to walk up and down a cobblestoned path in high heels without breaking my ankles or falling over after a very long evening fill with fabulous wine.
And then back to Paris, where I found this at the Sevres boutique - Marble Silk Brides de Gala! ❤️


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Wow! Look at those names. Good memories. And I watched Charmed too.



I’ve seen bits and pieces of Charmed, but I never really got into that one. Not sure why, given my love of Buffy and Angel. Plus Charmed has both Shannen Dougherty and Alyssa Milano. I was a big Beverly Hills, 90210 fan and loved Who’s the Boss. All of those things combined should have put it more on my radar!

And I’m the same as you when it comes to counting the years until DD is off to college. A good friend told me when DD was born to take it all in and enjoy it because you only get them for 18 years until they fly the coop and go off to college. (Her DD is six years older than mine.) I’ve been counting down the years ever since she told me that. Like you, it makes me feel old and sad.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> I’ve seen bits and pieces of Charmed, but I never really got into that one. Not sure why, given my love of Buffy and Angel. Plus Charmed has both Shannen Dougherty and Alyssa Milano. I was a big Beverly Hills, 90210 fan and loved Who’s the Boss. All of those things combined should have put it more on my radar!
> 
> And I’m the same as you when it comes to counting the years until DD is off to college. A good friend told me when DD was born to take it all in and enjoy it because you only get them for 18 years until they fly the coop and go off to college. (Her DD is six years older than mine.) I’ve been counting down the years ever since she told me that. Like you, it makes me feel old and sad.


Mine have all flown the coop. It's been years now. They are scattered all over the country so I rarely get to see them.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> Paris was packed, lots of people everywhere. We had a day that we spent with a chef (catering) - she took us to a street market (I fell in love at one of the cheese stands - the guy looked just like Bradley Cooper!) and then a cooking lesson - I learned how to make a soufflé!
> View attachment 5396225
> 
> We made Magret duck breast, mashed celery root, and a pan sauce.
> View attachment 5396227
> 
> We fithe Musee D’Orsay,
> View attachment 5396228
> 
> had coffee at a bistro on a sidewalk, bought a baguette and took it to Luxembourg Gardens and ate it sitting and watching kids playing with boats. We walked everywhere, had so many fabulous dinners (I highly recommended Guy Savoy but it is very spendy),
> View attachment 5396224
> 
> and I met the lovely women I bought my second Plumes En Fete from and had dinner at her restaurant.
> 
> It was our second trip to Beaune, but our first time to attend an event at the Clos de Vougeot - the Chapitre d’Amitie Franco-Americaine. I can’t even explain what a production this is, it’s just incredible.
> View attachment 5396241
> 
> We also toured Dijon,
> View attachment 5396244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had lunch with Laurent Ponsot at his new winery, saw the Hospice de Beaune
> View attachment 5396243
> 
> and managed to walk up and down a cobblestoned path in high heels without breaking my ankles or falling over after a very long evening fill with fabulous wine.
> And then back to Paris, where I found this at the Sevres boutique - Marble Silk Brides de Gala! ❤
> View attachment 5396239
> 
> View attachment 5396245


What a great trip.  You did really interesting things.   Oh that duck.  

I can't believe you got a Marble Silk Brides de Gala!    Aren't there maybe 3 available for sale in the whole world in any one month?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> Paris was packed, lots of people everywhere. We had a day that we spent with a chef (catering) - she took us to a street market (I fell in love at one of the cheese stands - the guy looked just like Bradley Cooper!) and then a cooking lesson - I learned how to make a soufflé!
> View attachment 5396225
> 
> We made Magret duck breast, mashed celery root, and a pan sauce.
> View attachment 5396227
> 
> We fithe Musee D’Orsay,
> View attachment 5396228
> 
> had coffee at a bistro on a sidewalk, bought a baguette and took it to Luxembourg Gardens and ate it sitting and watching kids playing with boats. We walked everywhere, had so many fabulous dinners (I highly recommended Guy Savoy but it is very spendy),
> View attachment 5396224
> 
> and I met the lovely women I bought my second Plumes En Fete from and had dinner at her restaurant.
> 
> It was our second trip to Beaune, but our first time to attend an event at the Clos de Vougeot - the Chapitre d’Amitie Franco-Americaine. I can’t even explain what a production this is, it’s just incredible.
> View attachment 5396241
> 
> We also toured Dijon,
> View attachment 5396244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had lunch with Laurent Ponsot at his new winery, saw the Hospice de Beaune
> View attachment 5396243
> 
> and managed to walk up and down a cobblestoned path in high heels without breaking my ankles or falling over after a very long evening fill with fabulous wine.
> And then back to Paris, where I found this at the Sevres boutique - Marble Silk Brides de Gala! ❤
> View attachment 5396239
> 
> View attachment 5396245


Sounds amazing!!!!!


----------



## jblended

afroken said:


> The leathers of your Halston clutches are TDF. I'm sad to hear they've gone out of business, otherwise I would be very interested to see what they offer.


Thank you! I adore them. The suede is of exceptional quality, but honestly, their smooth leather is not good. 
I was willing to overlook that and purchase the smooth wildberry one because this style is one I absolutely love, and the price on clearance was pretty hard to say no to (if my memory serves, it was around $40). 



SakuraSakura said:


> In Hawaii there is a tree called the rainbow eucalyptus. It resembles this bracelet... https://www.tourmaui.com/rainbow-eucalyptus/


Learn something new everyday! This is awesome! Thank you for sharing! 



msd_bags said:


> Since I started baking my own bread during the pandemic, I rarely eat rice for breakfast.


Pics of the sourdough or it didn't happen! 
I love that you've done this deep dive into baking! I'm inviting myself over for brekkie next time I'm in your corner of the world!  

Also, love your Japan tips. Thank you for sharing! It's on my wish list of places to live. I'll be asking you for more tips should I get the chance to go. 



msd_bags said:


> @jblended Funny that you mentioned sapin sapin. I just had a helping the other day. It’s been a while since I had it, I really enjoyed eating it again. So good!!!


There's a cafe near me where I live now where they make sapin sapin, monggo bread and ube bars! 
I'm gonna get SO FAT! 



880 said:


> I really miss Tocino (not sure if @jblended liked it too lol)


As a vegetarian, NO! 
I'll take the rest minus the pork, but will admit that the pork looks divine and smells really nice, too. I just can't eat it.

Being grouped into this discussion, I do worry someone will pull me up on cultural appropriation!  But really, I just have so much love and respect for the country and the people. I trust you both know that! 



Cookiefiend said:


> And then back to Paris, where I found this at the Sevres boutique - Marble Silk Brides de Gala! ❤


LOVE your entire post about Paris! I'm so glad you had such a wonderful time. Your pics are gorgeous (as are you) and this scarf is stunning! 
Bear hugs to Coco!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> And - without further ado - my April stats!
> 
> *Bags in or out* - 1 in, zero out. I bought another Tory Burch McGraw in a tan leather. I feel I could use a tan bag with a shoulder strap... but this isn't it. I like the bag, but I don't love it like I love the same bag in smooth leather in the burgundy color. So I'm still looking for  that bag. I think I really want a smooth leather cognac color, rather than tan. Still - it's a nice bag.
> *SLG in or out* - 1 OUT!!  It took almost a year to sell the darling Longchamp wallet - so cute and with a darling lining - so YAY!
> *Scarves in or out* - ZERO! Seriously - this might be news worthy! But I've already bought 1 in May... I had to do it! I was in Paris!
> And it's beeeeeee-you-tee-ful!
> 
> I have no idea what the challenge was in April. I had a very bad month - there was too much going on (taxes and our CPA(s), still working on the basement flood aftermath, I got sick, then got depressed about everything, and trying to get ready for our trip to France) and was doing good to get anything done at all.
> 
> I did carry 7 bags in total but it's kinda skewed because I was traveling. I did take the Dior Lady and the H Vespa to France and they were both perfect. I also took the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black but didn't carry it... I think I'm going to sell it.
> 
> Onward into May! What are the challenges? Oh and I forgot to post my silver bag (same as last years), and I do have a multi-colored ebellished bag to post... oh and the bag I ended up carrying to the formal dinner at the Clos de Vougeot!
> 
> @jblended - thank you sweetheart for asking about me - you are a dear!


The cognac bag is exactly what I have been looking for too. I have had a few bags made but they weren't quite what I wanted. I am still looking. Congrats on the zero Scarf in for April.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> Paris was packed, lots of people everywhere. We had a day that we spent with a chef (catering) - she took us to a street market (I fell in love at one of the cheese stands - the guy looked just like Bradley Cooper!) and then a cooking lesson - I learned how to make a soufflé!
> View attachment 5396225
> 
> We made Magret duck breast, mashed celery root, and a pan sauce.
> View attachment 5396227
> 
> We fithe Musee D’Orsay,
> View attachment 5396228
> 
> had coffee at a bistro on a sidewalk, bought a baguette and took it to Luxembourg Gardens and ate it sitting and watching kids playing with boats. We walked everywhere, had so many fabulous dinners (I highly recommended Guy Savoy but it is very spendy),
> View attachment 5396224
> 
> and I met the lovely women I bought my second Plumes En Fete from and had dinner at her restaurant.
> 
> It was our second trip to Beaune, but our first time to attend an event at the Clos de Vougeot - the Chapitre d’Amitie Franco-Americaine. I can’t even explain what a production this is, it’s just incredible.
> View attachment 5396241
> 
> We also toured Dijon,
> View attachment 5396244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had lunch with Laurent Ponsot at his new winery, saw the Hospice de Beaune
> View attachment 5396243
> 
> and managed to walk up and down a cobblestoned path in high heels without breaking my ankles or falling over after a very long evening fill with fabulous wine.
> And then back to Paris, where I found this at the Sevres boutique - Marble Silk Brides de Gala! ❤
> View attachment 5396239
> 
> View attachment 5396245


Your scarf is lovely but you are lovelier. So glad you had a fantastic trip after everything you had to deal with lately.


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> Proenza Schouler PS Courier small - formerly owned by our sweet @Sparkletastic
> View attachment 5396141
> 
> Embellished bags:
> Kurt Geiger Mini Kensington (super cute, but also super small)
> View attachment 5396142
> 
> Stuart Weismann clutch (carried this for the formal dinner)
> View attachment 5396143
> 
> Me at the Clos!
> View attachment 5396144





Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> Paris was packed, lots of people everywhere. We had a day that we spent with a chef (catering) - she took us to a street market (I fell in love at one of the cheese stands - the guy looked just like Bradley Cooper!) and then a cooking lesson - I learned how to make a soufflé!
> View attachment 5396225
> 
> We made Magret duck breast, mashed celery root, and a pan sauce.
> View attachment 5396227
> 
> We fithe Musee D’Orsay,
> View attachment 5396228
> 
> had coffee at a bistro on a sidewalk, bought a baguette and took it to Luxembourg Gardens and ate it sitting and watching kids playing with boats. We walked everywhere, had so many fabulous dinners (I highly recommended Guy Savoy but it is very spendy),
> View attachment 5396224
> 
> and I met the lovely women I bought my second Plumes En Fete from and had dinner at her restaurant.
> 
> It was our second trip to Beaune, but our first time to attend an event at the Clos de Vougeot - the Chapitre d’Amitie Franco-Americaine. I can’t even explain what a production this is, it’s just incredible.
> View attachment 5396241
> 
> We also toured Dijon,
> View attachment 5396244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had lunch with Laurent Ponsot at his new winery, saw the Hospice de Beaune
> View attachment 5396243
> 
> and managed to walk up and down a cobblestoned path in high heels without breaking my ankles or falling over after a very long evening fill with fabulous wine.
> And then back to Paris, where I found this at the Sevres boutique - Marble Silk Brides de Gala! ❤
> View attachment 5396239
> 
> View attachment 5396245



Love the bags you shared, esp that Kurt Geiger. So colorful and fun!

And I love that scarf and the way you tied it! I need to learn that lol. Bought my first silk scarf a few weeks ago but don’t really know how to use it properly lol.


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> Paris was packed, lots of people everywhere. We had a day that we spent with a chef (catering) - she took us to a street market (I fell in love at one of the cheese stands - the guy looked just like Bradley Cooper!) and then a cooking lesson - I learned how to make a soufflé!
> View attachment 5396225
> 
> We made Magret duck breast, mashed celery root, and a pan sauce.
> View attachment 5396227
> 
> We fithe Musee D’Orsay,
> View attachment 5396228
> 
> had coffee at a bistro on a sidewalk, bought a baguette and took it to Luxembourg Gardens and ate it sitting and watching kids playing with boats. We walked everywhere, had so many fabulous dinners (I highly recommended Guy Savoy but it is very spendy),
> View attachment 5396224
> 
> and I met the lovely women I bought my second Plumes En Fete from and had dinner at her restaurant.
> 
> It was our second trip to Beaune, but our first time to attend an event at the Clos de Vougeot - the Chapitre d’Amitie Franco-Americaine. I can’t even explain what a production this is, it’s just incredible.
> View attachment 5396241
> 
> We also toured Dijon,
> View attachment 5396244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had lunch with Laurent Ponsot at his new winery, saw the Hospice de Beaune
> View attachment 5396243
> 
> and managed to walk up and down a cobblestoned path in high heels without breaking my ankles or falling over after a very long evening fill with fabulous wine.
> And then back to Paris, where I found this at the Sevres boutique - Marble Silk Brides de Gala! ❤
> View attachment 5396239
> 
> View attachment 5396245


Your trip sounds magical And your photos are so gorgeous! You deserve it after the things you dealt with at home! Hugs

@Katinahat, @DME, @Jereni, I watched Buffy, charmed, 90210 too lol

+1 for eggs for breakfast


----------



## 880

@Jereni , I love scarves, (for the jersey 90s, I use a mors scarf ring). I adore the big format cashmere silk grande modeles (CSGM) too.

there are many threads, but here is one (you can also google Maitai; sdsurfchick;  scarf as top, dress, skirt; how to tie a CSGM etc) I believe someone here once went to Brazil and forgot a skirt and made do with a scarf lol . … or simply go on SOTD and admire.





						Scarves - The How-To Guide for Scarves!!!! NO CHATTER!
					

@xincinsin & @Karenska - Here’s the link to IG’s Cherryblossom’s (@cherrybjpn) rosy knot: https://www.instagram.com/reel/CQSrC2snv0U/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link  -original via @Croisette7 (left) -vs.- modification w/Mors ring (right): I just love it for red bordered designs!:hbeat:  Well your...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> With a purple bag, I was thinking black ballet flats, jeans (feels weird to wear jeans on a first day, but that's what everyone in the office wears), black shirt. Flame painted copper bracelet. Small stud earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5394480


I'm in love with that copper bracelet!

If everyone in the office wears jeans, then I agree that it's perfectly fine for you to wear them, too.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Etsy.com shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TracyBurlisonStudio - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop Studio jewelry handmade with heart in the SC Lowcountry by TracyBurlisonStudio located in Summerville, South Carolina. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thanks for the link… I just bought this one!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Shopping my closet today with my darling coco handle. I used to consider my Fendi the star of my collection but this one might be over-taking it.
> 
> View attachment 5395027


Such a lovely bag!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> The only eggs I'll buy in a restaurant is an omelet. *I like the way I make eggs at home better than any restaurant*. I even make better omelets than most but I can handle the way others do it.


I'm with you! I make very good eggs, but I'm fussy about them. I'm not good at making poached eggs, though, so if we're at a restaurant I might order poached eggs on english muffins. Even then, it's hit or miss since I like the whites firm & the yolks runny.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Being in California, ordering from Japan has been great for me. Often items get here quicker than they do from another place in the US, sometimes within 2 days! The US has a rule where we don't pay customs on things under $800, and since I never spend more than that online, I never have to pay it, but lately Ebay has been charging me California sales tax. Often the Japanese sellers will have things a little cheaper than the US sellers.


What kinds of things do you buy from Japanese sellers?


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> I CARRY MY OWN PILLOW TOO!!!  I thought I was the only person crazy enough to do that.  I have left pillows all over the world.  DH threatens to make me wear a mitten string with my pillow.  This trip I took my pillow in a chocolate brown pillow case and that saved it from being left in several hotel rooms. * I really think I need a bright red pillow case with lettering that says "don't leave me."*  I carry my own pillow because most hotel pillows are too thick for me and force my neck out of joint.  I want mine only slightly thicker than a pancake.  I folded towel will do in a pinch, but you can't wad those up like you can do with a good floppy pillow.


I need to start doing this too. And the red pillowcase idea is hysterical… but also brilliant! I wonder if someone sells this on Etsy???

ETA: Yes, someone does. Isn't that funny? https://www.etsy.com/listing/860511...9002d914234515cc6bad7fa969a52ed2114:860511852


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> A few months ago, I gave myself some usage targets for certain bags. I was aiming to reduce CPW for some of my newer or less used bags. My main purpose was to reduce CPW before buying more but then DH gifted me the Brioche (do birthdays count?!). I was trying to get to a CPW of under £10 per bag. After that, I had 11 bags with targets on them (including ones I was gifted as I put them in at retail price).
> 
> I remember we had a discussion at the time about who does track/think about this and who not. I respect and understand all views on this. I don’t worry about cost per drive of my car for example and I chose to buy expensive bags so in many ways I don’t care. However, I’m a bit spreadsheet obsessed and it’s all part of the hobby for me. It’s perhaps more about increasing usage really and hence shopping my own collection.
> 
> Anyway, to bring a long story to the point, I reached the target on one out of the 11 bags today so this post is a small celebration. It’s the Bayswater Tote, 25 carries this year so far, my most used bag. I’ve used it lots for work as it suits just as well for walking or driving commutes. So here’s a little nod to this bag!
> View attachment 5396006
> 
> Just 10 to go, and several of them are smaller evening or going out bags and have a higher target still so much harder to achieve this with.


I love color of this tote, and I'm happy for you that you've reached your target.

I'm tracking usage very carefully this year, and since I know how much each bag cost I suppose I could track CPW, but most of my bags were bought ages ago so the CPW fgure wouldn't make sense mathematically. I think usage will be the most helpful for me by the time 2022 comes to an end.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> And - without further ado - my April stats!
> 
> *Bags in or out* - 1 in, zero out. I bought another Tory Burch McGraw in a tan leather. I feel I could use a tan bag with a shoulder strap... but this isn't it. I like the bag, but I don't love it like I love the same bag in smooth leather in the burgundy color. So I'm still looking for  that bag. I think I really want a smooth leather cognac color, rather than tan. Still - it's a nice bag.
> *SLG in or out* - 1 OUT!!  It took almost a year to sell the darling Longchamp wallet - so cute and with a darling lining - so YAY!
> *Scarves in or out* - ZERO! Seriously - this might be news worthy! But I've already bought 1 in May... I had to do it! I was in Paris!
> And it's beeeeeee-you-tee-ful!
> 
> I have no idea what the challenge was in April. I had a very bad month - there was too much going on (taxes and our CPA(s), still working on the basement flood aftermath, I got sick, then got depressed about everything, and trying to get ready for our trip to France) and was doing good to get anything done at all.
> 
> I did carry 7 bags in total but it's kinda skewed because I was traveling. I did take the Dior Lady and the H Vespa to France and they were both perfect. I also took the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black but didn't carry it... I think I'm going to sell it.
> 
> Onward into May! What are the challenges? Oh and I forgot to post my silver bag (same as last years), and I do have a multi-colored ebellished bag to post... oh and the bag I ended up carrying to the formal dinner at the Clos de Vougeot!
> 
> @jblended - thank you sweetheart for asking about me - you are a dear!


I'm so sorry you had a bad April, dear @Cookiefiend . T.S. Eliot wrote "April is the cruellest month" (The Wasteland, Part 1) and I think he makes a good point. Spring is ahead of us, but it isn't here yet. Winter is behind us, but not all the way behind us. And (though not in Eliot's time, I suppose) *taxes*! I hope May will be better for you.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> Paris was packed, lots of people everywhere. We had a day that we spent with a chef (catering) - she took us to a street market (I fell in love at one of the cheese stands - the guy looked just like Bradley Cooper!) and then a cooking lesson - I learned how to make a soufflé!
> View attachment 5396225
> 
> We made Magret duck breast, mashed celery root, and a pan sauce.
> View attachment 5396227
> 
> We fithe Musee D’Orsay,
> View attachment 5396228
> 
> had coffee at a bistro on a sidewalk, bought a baguette and took it to Luxembourg Gardens and ate it sitting and watching kids playing with boats. We walked everywhere, had so many fabulous dinners (I highly recommended Guy Savoy but it is very spendy),
> View attachment 5396224
> 
> and I met the lovely women I bought my second Plumes En Fete from and had dinner at her restaurant.
> 
> It was our second trip to Beaune, but our first time to attend an event at the Clos de Vougeot - the Chapitre d’Amitie Franco-Americaine. I can’t even explain what a production this is, it’s just incredible.
> View attachment 5396241
> 
> We also toured Dijon,
> View attachment 5396244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had lunch with Laurent Ponsot at his new winery, saw the Hospice de Beaune
> View attachment 5396243
> 
> and managed to walk up and down a cobblestoned path in high heels without breaking my ankles or falling over after a very long evening fill with fabulous wine.
> And then back to Paris, where I found this at the Sevres boutique - Marble Silk Brides de Gala! ❤
> View attachment 5396239
> 
> View attachment 5396245


Thank you for these amazing photos. The wine, the fancy dinner, the cooking lesson, and… zomg… that marble scarf! I love the way you tied it so that the marbling pops out.
I'm guessing that you and Mr. Cookie speak French?


----------



## piperdog

papertiger said:


> I keep away from everything bar basic skincare. 1. Because I am too lazy to keep anything up 2. Because I'm too scared.
> 
> I know I have to see a dentist though


I could have written these exact words. Too lazy for the upkeep has been my standard response on hair color for years. Now I just decide to rock my naturally-occurring platinum highlights.


----------



## Jereni

My multi-color bags… more than I realized!

Coach Borough - oldest bag in my collection at this point. Don’t wear it as much bc I sort of want to keep it pristine.



Coach Dreamer 21. Perfect summer evening bag.



Coach Floral Swinger. Twins with @afroken on this one I think.



Tory Burch Studio



Tory Burch Moon bag. This is my first foray into circle bags and I’m not sure it’s been successful.



Burberry



Johnny Was velvet hobo. This is the least ‘me’ of my bags but I love it regardless.



LV Multi-Pochette. Prob my favorite of my multi-color bags.


----------



## piperdog

JenJBS said:


> Got offered the job I wanted today!   Turned in Two Week Notice/Resignation Letter to my current job. Getting 'promoted' from Administrative Assistant to Executive Assistant!
> 
> Is two weeks too early to start deciding on my purse for the first day of the new job? Asking for a friend...


Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> My multi-color bags… more than I realized!
> 
> Coach Borough - oldest bag in my collection at this point. Don’t wear it as much bc I sort of want to keep it pristine.
> View attachment 5396768
> 
> 
> Coach Dreamer 21. Perfect summer evening bag.
> View attachment 5396769
> 
> 
> Coach Floral Swinger. Twins with @afroken on this one I think.
> View attachment 5396773
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Studio
> View attachment 5396774
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Moon bag. This is my first foray into circle bags and I’m not sure it’s been successful.
> View attachment 5396775
> 
> 
> Burberry
> View attachment 5396776
> 
> 
> Johnny Was velvet hobo. This is the least ‘me’ of my bags but I love it regardless.
> View attachment 5396779
> 
> 
> LV Multi-Pochette. Prob my favorite of my multi-color bags.
> View attachment 5396780



These are really interesting and cool, multicoloured but neutral


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Proenza Schouler PS Courier small - formerly owned by our sweet @Sparkletastic
> View attachment 5396141
> 
> Embellished bags:
> Kurt Geiger Mini Kensington (super cute, but also super small)
> View attachment 5396142
> 
> Stuart Weismann clutch (carried this for the formal dinner)
> View attachment 5396143
> 
> Me at the Clos!
> View attachment 5396144



Your KG is s pretty! Please don't let me look


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> Paris was packed, lots of people everywhere. We had a day that we spent with a chef (catering) - she took us to a street market (I fell in love at one of the cheese stands - the guy looked just like Bradley Cooper!) and then a cooking lesson - I learned how to make a soufflé!
> View attachment 5396225
> 
> We made Magret duck breast, mashed celery root, and a pan sauce.
> View attachment 5396227
> 
> We fithe Musee D’Orsay,
> View attachment 5396228
> 
> had coffee at a bistro on a sidewalk, bought a baguette and took it to Luxembourg Gardens and ate it sitting and watching kids playing with boats. We walked everywhere, had so many fabulous dinners (I highly recommended Guy Savoy but it is very spendy),
> View attachment 5396224
> 
> and I met the lovely women I bought my second Plumes En Fete from and had dinner at her restaurant.
> 
> It was our second trip to Beaune, but our first time to attend an event at the Clos de Vougeot - the Chapitre d’Amitie Franco-Americaine. I can’t even explain what a production this is, it’s just incredible.
> View attachment 5396241
> 
> We also toured Dijon,
> View attachment 5396244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had lunch with Laurent Ponsot at his new winery, saw the Hospice de Beaune
> View attachment 5396243
> 
> and managed to walk up and down a cobblestoned path in high heels without breaking my ankles or falling over after a very long evening fill with fabulous wine.
> And then back to Paris, where I found this at the Sevres boutique - Marble Silk Brides de Gala! ❤
> View attachment 5396239
> 
> View attachment 5396245



Friendship through silk, I  that

I would love that scarf. so special


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

The fellas - my son, my sweetheart - hooked me up for Mother’s Day this year.


I gave them a list of items I liked & they picked two. So excited & happy!
Since I already know what’s in them, do I still need to wait until Sunday?


----------



## Cordeliere

ElainePG said:


> I need to start doing this too. And the red pillowcase idea is hysterical… but also brilliant! I wonder if someone sells this on Etsy???
> 
> ETA: Yes, someone does. Isn't that funny? https://www.etsy.com/listing/860511852/custom-pillowcase-red-pillowcase-girl?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=red+pillowcase&ref=sc_gallery-1-3&sts=1&plkey=3b9d59002d914234515cc6bad7fa969a52ed2114:860511852



Awesome!  There is one of those in my future.   I like purple better than red.  Both are equally hard to overlook IMHO.  Thank you so much.

Update:   This is on its way to me with the message:   "Don't Leave Me"


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> That's great that you were able to reach your usage target with this bag -- I love the color!  I don't need another tote at present, but if I needed one, I would get the Bayswater tote as it sounds like a sturdy bag that is also not heavy.  I love that you are able to use it both for walking as well as driving commutes.  I don't track cost per wear, but just try to rotate my bags as best as I can.


Thank you. It’s a great bag. Anything that helps with rotation is good. It’s great to use all our lovely bags!  


Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations! I love a good tote!
> 
> I love keeping track of wear (and keep track of CPW just for curiosities sake)... I don't know why necessarily, but sometimes we do things just because they make us happy.


If it makes us happy just go with it! 





Cookiefiend said:


> And - without further ado - my April stats!
> 
> *Bags in or out* - 1 in, zero out. I bought another Tory Burch McGraw in a tan leather. I feel I could use a tan bag with a shoulder strap... but this isn't it. I like the bag, but I don't love it like I love the same bag in smooth leather in the burgundy color. So I'm still looking for  that bag. I think I really want a smooth leather cognac color, rather than tan. Still - it's a nice bag.
> *SLG in or out* - 1 OUT!!  It took almost a year to sell the darling Longchamp wallet - so cute and with a darling lining - so YAY!
> *Scarves in or out* - ZERO! Seriously - this might be news worthy! But I've already bought 1 in May... I had to do it! I was in Paris!
> And it's beeeeeee-you-tee-ful!
> 
> I have no idea what the challenge was in April. I had a very bad month - there was too much going on (taxes and our CPA(s), still working on the basement flood aftermath, I got sick, then got depressed about everything, and trying to get ready for our trip to France) and was doing good to get anything done at all.
> 
> I did carry 7 bags in total but it's kinda skewed because I was traveling. I did take the Dior Lady and the H Vespa to France and they were both perfect. I also took the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black but didn't carry it... I think I'm going to sell it.
> 
> Onward into May! What are the challenges? Oh and I forgot to post my silver bag (same as last years), and I do have a multi-colored ebellished bag to post... oh and the bag I ended up carrying to the formal dinner at the Clos de Vougeot!
> 
> @jblended - thank you sweetheart for asking about me - you are a dear!


I’m so sorry to hear what an awful month you had. Hang in there and look after yourself. Your stats are great.


Cookiefiend said:


> Proenza Schouler PS Courier small - formerly owned by our sweet @Sparkletastic
> View attachment 5396141
> 
> Embellished bags:
> Kurt Geiger Mini Kensington (super cute, but also super small)
> View attachment 5396142
> 
> Stuart Weismann clutch (carried this for the formal dinner)
> View attachment 5396143
> 
> Me at the Clos!
> View attachment 5396144


Love the bags and you look beautiful!


Cordeliere said:


> I don't track cost per wear.  It would take a lot of the joy out of owning my collection.   Some of my bags get very little wear and I am fine with that.   I am happy to have those bags, even I only carry them once in my lifetime.    Just looking at them brings me joy.  These are bags that I did not purchase to be daily bags--they are niche bags.  If I started thinking about CPW, it would not make me carry them more and for me, it would be a major buzzkill.   I would tell myself that it was so wasteful to purchase them.  I prefer telling myself how great they are and how happy I am to have them.
> 
> What you are doing is different.  You have zeroed in on a subset of your bags that you want to increase your use of and are using to spreadsheet to increase their carry.   That is actually a different goal than reducing CPW.  Falling CPW is just a measure of use.
> 
> It also sounds like analyzing bag use is a pleasurable activity for you.  It is another way of playing with your bags.   I like analyzing my bags by playing with their pictures.   Last night I sorted them by color, which was very informative.  Then I sorted them by type.  That was really informative.  It made me realize the common denominator of my favorite bags, which is a single handle that is short enough to function as a top handle, but long enough to shoulder carry.
> 
> Increasing my use of my niche bags is not a goal for me, but I would like to rotate my daily bags more.  It is not a cost issue.  For me, it is an "increase the joy" issue.   It occurred to me I would probably rotate them more if I stored them in the buffet by the front door as opposed to upstairs in the bedroom.    Maybe I should devise a way to track bag joy per day and work on increasing that.  Cleaning my bags could increase bag joy.   Online shopping for specific bags is joyful.  Looking at other peoples bags is joyful as is learning about how other people manage their collections.
> 
> Your Baywater tote has simple styling and great lines.  Love her elegant posture. The closure looks very functional.  After looking at her pic, I went straight to Mulberry.  It doesn't look like your color is currently available.  Great choice on your part.  I like the gray also, but the blue interior with the gray just didn't work for me.  Treasure your beauty.  Seeing it increase my bag joy for the day.


You are right, it’s not hugely important to me. It is just a way to increase my usage of certain bags. I totally accept that some of my bags are more niche too. I don’t go out to lovely smart places as much as I got to work - now that’s a shame! 

The bayswater tote is great. Thanks for enjoying the colour. It’s quite classic and goes with navy or black based clothing.


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> Paris was packed, lots of people everywhere. We had a day that we spent with a chef (catering) - she took us to a street market (I fell in love at one of the cheese stands - the guy looked just like Bradley Cooper!) and then a cooking lesson - I learned how to make a soufflé!
> View attachment 5396225
> 
> We made Magret duck breast, mashed celery root, and a pan sauce.
> View attachment 5396227
> 
> We fithe Musee D’Orsay,
> View attachment 5396228
> 
> had coffee at a bistro on a sidewalk, bought a baguette and took it to Luxembourg Gardens and ate it sitting and watching kids playing with boats. We walked everywhere, had so many fabulous dinners (I highly recommended Guy Savoy but it is very spendy),
> View attachment 5396224
> 
> and I met the lovely women I bought my second Plumes En Fete from and had dinner at her restaurant.
> 
> It was our second trip to Beaune, but our first time to attend an event at the Clos de Vougeot - the Chapitre d’Amitie Franco-Americaine. I can’t even explain what a production this is, it’s just incredible.
> View attachment 5396241
> 
> We also toured Dijon,
> View attachment 5396244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had lunch with Laurent Ponsot at his new winery, saw the Hospice de Beaune
> View attachment 5396243
> 
> and managed to walk up and down a cobblestoned path in high heels without breaking my ankles or falling over after a very long evening fill with fabulous wine.
> And then back to Paris, where I found this at the Sevres boutique - Marble Silk Brides de Gala! ❤
> View attachment 5396239
> 
> View attachment 5396245


What an incredible and interesting trip! Sounds like you had a great time. That scarf is beautiful!


DME said:


> I’ve seen bits and pieces of Charmed, but I never really got into that one. Not sure why, given my love of Buffy and Angel. Plus Charmed has both Shannen Dougherty and Alyssa Milano. I was a big Beverly Hills, 90210 fan and loved Who’s the Boss. All of those things combined should have put it more on my radar!
> 
> And I’m the same as you when it comes to counting the years until DD is off to college. A good friend told me when DD was born to take it all in and enjoy it because you only get them for 18 years until they fly the coop and go off to college. (Her DD is six years older than mine.) I’ve been counting down the years ever since she told me that. Like you, it makes me feel old and sad.


I think we are at a very similar stage despite locations dividing us.


whateve said:


> Mine have all flown the coop. It's been years now. They are scattered all over the country so I rarely get to see them.


That must be hard - even if you get used to it. It means you’ve done a good job as a parent though.


880 said:


> Your trip sounds magical And your photos are so gorgeous! You deserve it after the things you dealt with at home! Hugs
> 
> @Katinahat, @DME, @Jereni, I watched Buffy, charmed, 90210 too lol
> 
> +1 for eggs for breakfast
> View attachment 5396491


Those eggs look delicious!


ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the link… I just bought this one!
> 
> View attachment 5396683


This is stunning jewellery!


ElainePG said:


> I'm with you! I make very good eggs, but I'm fussy about them. I'm not good at making poached eggs, though, so if we're at a restaurant I might order poached eggs on english muffins. Even then, it's hit or miss since I like the whites firm & the yolks runny.


That’s just how I like my eggs. I had to look up English muffins as I didn’t know what they were. I like my muffins big and triple chocolatey! Clearly a different kind!


ElainePG said:


> I love color of this tote, and I'm happy for you that you've reached your target.
> 
> I'm tracking usage very carefully this year, and since I know how much each bag cost I suppose I could track CPW, but most of my bags were bought ages ago so the CPW fgure wouldn't make sense mathematically. I think usage will be the most helpful for me by the time 2022 comes to an end.


Thanks so much! And great to hear you are tracking usage in a way that works for you.


ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry you had a bad April, dear @Cookiefiend . T.S. Eliot wrote "April is the cruellest month" (The Wasteland, Part 1) and I think he makes a good point. Spring is ahead of us, but it isn't here yet. Winter is behind us, but not all the way behind us. And (though not in Eliot's time, I suppose) *taxes*! I hope May will be better for you.


The Wasteland. That takes me back to my school days!


Jereni said:


> My multi-color bags… more than I realized!
> 
> Coach Borough - oldest bag in my collection at this point. Don’t wear it as much bc I sort of want to keep it pristine.
> View attachment 5396768
> 
> 
> Coach Dreamer 21. Perfect summer evening bag.
> View attachment 5396769
> 
> 
> Coach Floral Swinger. Twins with @afroken on this one I think.
> View attachment 5396773
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Studio
> View attachment 5396774
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Moon bag. This is my first foray into circle bags and I’m not sure it’s been successful.
> View attachment 5396775
> 
> 
> Burberry
> View attachment 5396776
> 
> 
> Johnny Was velvet hobo. This is the least ‘me’ of my bags but I love it regardless.
> View attachment 5396779
> 
> 
> LV Multi-Pochette. Prob my favorite of my multi-color bags.
> View attachment 5396780


Lovely bags! Multicoloured but subtly so in neutral shades.


----------



## 880

baghabitz34 said:


> The fellas - my son, my sweetheart - hooked me up for Mother’s Day this year.
> View attachment 5396795
> 
> I gave them a list of items I liked & they picked two. So excited & happy!
> Since I already know what’s in them, do I still need to wait until Sunday?



Hooray! what fabulous guys you have!   

happy Mother’s Day to all of you!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the link… I just bought this one!
> 
> View attachment 5396683


That's the one I was considering! It's gorgeous! Thanks for removing the temptation! I have a vintage copper bracelet that hurts to put on so I'm not sure I will like these.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> I'm with you! I make very good eggs, but I'm fussy about them. I'm not good at making poached eggs, though, so if we're at a restaurant I might order poached eggs on english muffins. Even then, it's hit or miss since I like the whites firm & the yolks runny.


My kids (and I) loved Eggs Benedict so I made it for them every weekend for a few years. I got pretty good at poaching eggs but it is difficult to get them right every time. The way you like them is perfect. Even when I order them in a restaurant, often they are overcooked.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> What kinds of things do you buy from Japanese sellers?


purses! I got some of my Balenciagas and Bottega Venetas from them.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> A few months ago, I gave myself some usage targets for certain bags. I was aiming to reduce CPW for some of my newer or less used bags. My main purpose was to reduce CPW before buying more but then DH gifted me the Brioche (do birthdays count?!). I was trying to get to a CPW of under £10 per bag. After that, I had 11 bags with targets on them (including ones I was gifted as I put them in at retail price).
> 
> I remember we had a discussion at the time about who does track/think about this and who not. I respect and understand all views on this. I don’t worry about cost per drive of my car for example and I chose to buy expensive bags so in many ways I don’t care. However, I’m a bit spreadsheet obsessed and it’s all part of the hobby for me. It’s perhaps more about increasing usage really and hence shopping my own collection.
> 
> Anyway, to bring a long story to the point, I reached the target on one out of the 11 bags today so this post is a small celebration. It’s the Bayswater Tote, 25 carries this year so far, my most used bag. I’ve used it lots for work as it suits just as well for walking or driving commutes. So here’s a little nod to this bag!
> View attachment 5396006
> 
> Just 10 to go, and several of them are smaller evening or going out bags and have a higher target still so much harder to achieve this with.


Congrats! And, I love your Kilim too 
@ElainePG , i agree with @whateve re Japanese resellers. during Covid, Japanese resellers had great deals on structurally sound Hermes bags. I checked recently and the prices were high for not so great bags, but fashionphile prices are slowly going down. . . Of course it’s necessary to do your due diligence re authenticity etc.  JMO of course.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> My multi-color bags… more than I realized!
> 
> Coach Borough - oldest bag in my collection at this point. Don’t wear it as much bc I sort of want to keep it pristine.
> View attachment 5396768
> 
> 
> Coach Dreamer 21. Perfect summer evening bag.
> View attachment 5396769
> 
> 
> Coach Floral Swinger. Twins with @afroken on this one I think.
> View attachment 5396773
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Studio
> View attachment 5396774
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Moon bag. This is my first foray into circle bags and I’m not sure it’s been successful.
> View attachment 5396775
> 
> 
> Burberry
> View attachment 5396776
> 
> 
> Johnny Was velvet hobo. This is the least ‘me’ of my bags but I love it regardless.
> View attachment 5396779
> 
> 
> LV Multi-Pochette. Prob my favorite of my multi-color bags.
> View attachment 5396780


What a great collection! I love the Johnny Was bag. It's so unexpected. I'm curious as to why the round bag isn't working out. I've considered one for awhile.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> The fellas - my son, my sweetheart - hooked me up for Mother’s Day this year.
> View attachment 5396795
> 
> I gave them a list of items I liked & they picked two. So excited & happy!
> Since I already know what’s in them, do I still need to wait until Sunday?


So exciting! Can’t wait to see inside too.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Thank you. It’s a great bag. Anything that helps with rotation is good. It’s great to use all our lovely bags!
> 
> If it makes us happy just go with it!
> I’m so sorry to hear what an awful month you had. Hang in there and look after yourself. Your stats are great.
> 
> Love the bags and you look beautiful!
> 
> You are right, it’s not hugely important to me. It is just a way to increase my usage of certain bags. I totally accept that some of my bags are more niche too. I don’t go out to lovely smart places as much as I got to work - now that’s a shame!
> 
> The bayswater tote is great. Thanks for enjoying the colour. It’s quite classic and goes with navy or black based clothing.
> 
> What an incredible and interesting trip! Sounds like you had a great time. That scarf is beautiful!
> 
> I think we are at a very similar stage despite locations dividing us.
> 
> That must be hard - even if you get used to it. It means you’ve done a good job as a parent though.
> 
> Those eggs look delicious!
> 
> This is stunning jewellery!
> 
> That’s just how I like my eggs. I had to look up English muffins as I didn’t know what they were. I like my muffins big and triple chocolatey! Clearly a different kind!
> 
> Thanks so much! And great to hear you are tracking usage in a way that works for you.
> 
> The Wasteland. That takes me back to my school days!
> 
> Lovely bags! Multicoloured but subtly so in neutral shades.


lol, isn't it funny we call them English muffins when the English don't even know what they are? They are kind of like a crumpet except the holes are only on the inside. You split them, then toast. The outside gets a little crisp and the holes are great for holding melted butter and marmalade. I adore them.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> lol, isn't it funny we call them English muffins when the English don't even know what they are? They are kind of like a crumpet except the holes are only on the inside. You split them, then toast. The outside gets a little crisp and the holes are great for holding melted butter and marmalade. I adore them.



I haven’t had an English muffin in ages, but all this talk about them is making me want one. Toasted. Lots of butter!

@Katinahat, your version of muffins also sounds really yummy right now!

It’s a long time (too long!) until dinner…


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I think we are at a very similar stage despite locations dividing us.
> 
> That must be hard - even if you get used to it. It means you’ve done a good job as a parent though.



I turn 50 this summer and DD turns 15. From things you’ve posted, I agree that I think we’re at similar stages of life. 

I always say that, while it will devastate me as a parent, raising a strong, independent DD who can stand on her own two feet will be my greatest accomplishment, so I completely agree with your sentiment about @whateve ‘s post.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> lol, isn't it funny we call them English muffins when the English don't even know what they are? They are kind of like a crumpet except the holes are only on the inside. You split them, then toast. The outside gets a little crisp and the holes are great for holding melted butter and marmalade. I adore them.


These muffins sound delicious. I’m mostly a toast, butter and jam girl if I bother with breakfast. We Scots are better known for eating porridge!

There’s a famous Scots cartoon “The Broons” where they highlight the tradition of putting porridge in a drawer to eat later cold!


Too small to read (and Scots is hard to understand) but please note the need to remove toy cars from the drawer before adding the porridge if you give it a try.


----------



## Cordeliere

Purses & Perfumes said:


> A BV hobo is a great idea, maybe in a smaller size.  I prefer structured top-handle bags, so I have not tried any of the bags mentioned below, but perhaps you might find something interesting.
> The Prada Cleo bag comes to mind, as does the Givenchy soft Antigona (although that does have a zipper closure).  I leave most of my zipper bags partially open most of the time for easy access to items.
> Ferragamo has the Trifolio shoulder bag on their website and it comes in two sizes.  And then there's also the Delvaux Pin bag, which has a very casual vibe, IMO.  Sorry but not sure how to link pictures.  Good luck in your quest and hope you find the perfect bag for you!



I started re-reading this thread from about Mid February.   Just found your post responding to my search for the perfect bag.  Thank you for the suggestions.  Sorry about my slow response.   I just missed this post.   Opps.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That's the one I was considering! It's gorgeous! Thanks for removing the temptation! I have a vintage copper bracelet that hurts to put on so I'm not sure I will like these.


Followup: The seller is very sweet. She messaged me a few minutes ago to say that she had goofed: that particular bracelet was no longer in her inventory. She offered to refund my $$$, or I could select a different narrow one, OR she would send me a wide bracelet for the same cost as the narrow bracelet. Which was very nice of her! As it happened, I had no need for a wide bracelet, and I was able to find a narrow one that I also liked, so she's shipping that one to me this afternoon. It's so nice when an Etsy seller is pleasant to buy from.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Followup: The seller is very sweet. She messaged me a few minutes ago to say that she had goofed: that particular bracelet was no longer in her inventory. She offered to refund my $$$, or I could select a different narrow one, OR she would send me a wide bracelet for the same cost as the narrow bracelet. Which was very nice of her! As it happened, I had no need for a wide bracelet, and I was able to find a narrow one that I also liked, so she's shipping that one to me this afternoon. It's so nice when an Etsy seller is pleasant to buy from.


That's great! When you get it, let me know how you like it and how easy it is to put on.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> That's great! When you get it, let me know how you like it and how easy it is to put on.


I'll make myself a note to do that… otherwise I know FOR SURE I'll forget. 

I'll post pix of the bracelet on me, just in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## Vintage Leather

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry you had a bad April, dear @Cookiefiend . T.S. Eliot wrote "April is the cruellest month" (The Wasteland, Part 1) and I think he makes a good point. Spring is ahead of us, but it isn't here yet. Winter is behind us, but not all the way behind us. And (though not in Eliot's time, I suppose) *taxes*! I hope May will be better for you.



In TS Eliot’s time, Tax Day was March 5th. Interestingly, income taxes only became legal in the US the year before he moved to England  (1913)


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> The fellas - my son, my sweetheart - hooked me up for Mother’s Day this year.
> View attachment 5396795
> 
> I gave them a list of items I liked & they picked two. So excited & happy!
> Since I already know what’s in them, do I still need to wait until Sunday?


So exciting!


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for these amazing photos. The wine, the fancy dinner, the cooking lesson, and… zomg… that marble scarf! I love the way you tied it so that the marbling pops out.
> I'm guessing that you and Mr. Cookie speak French?


Thank you sweethear! 
Sadly, I only speak a little French (through high school <those long ago and far away days>, and quick brush ups through Ista or YouTube), and Mr Cookie knows Merci, Bonjour, and Au Revoir… so we muddle along okay, but we both know we should do better.


Jereni said:


> My multi-color bags… more than I realized!
> 
> Coach Borough - oldest bag in my collection at this point. Don’t wear it as much bc I sort of want to keep it pristine.
> View attachment 5396768
> 
> 
> Coach Dreamer 21. Perfect summer evening bag.
> View attachment 5396769
> 
> 
> Coach Floral Swinger. Twins with @afroken on this one I think.
> View attachment 5396773
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Studio
> View attachment 5396774
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Moon bag. This is my first foray into circle bags and I’m not sure it’s been successful.
> View attachment 5396775
> 
> 
> Burberry
> View attachment 5396776
> 
> 
> Johnny Was velvet hobo. This is the least ‘me’ of my bags but I love it regardless.
> View attachment 5396779
> 
> 
> LV Multi-Pochette. Prob my favorite of my multi-color bags.
> View attachment 5396780


ooo I love your Coach Dreamer! 


papertiger said:


> Friendship through silk, I  that
> 
> I would love that scarf. so special


You would love it, it’s extraordinary.
It was truly wonderful to meet J. We did not really have a chance to talk much because they were so busy (which was fab for them - a small restaurant, and they had 3 families with children, 2 couples and one 3 top - every table was taken and they had a table outside!), but I was still able to see her in real lif,  and talk to her and her husband (also the chef!), and we had a lovely dinner. ❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

Oh! 
And many many thanks to everyone for your kind comments! 
I so appreciate them, especially right now.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> *lol, isn't it funny we call them English muffins when the English don't even know what they are?* They are kind of like a crumpet except the holes are only on the inside. You split them, then toast. The outside gets a little crisp and the holes are great for holding melted butter and marmalade. I adore them.


I was thinking the same thing.   We just attribute things to other countries.  The French don't eat french fries.  In fact, a lot of other countries call them chips.  Not our idea of chips.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I was thinking the same thing.   We just attribute things to other countries.  The French don't eat french fries.  In fact, a lot of other countries call them chips.  Not our idea of chips.


The French eat a lot of French fries but obviously they don't call them that. They also don't call it French toast. Apparently that was named after a guy named French, not the country. Our chips are other people's crisps. Our cookies are called biscuits elsewhere. I don't know what they would call our biscuits. Language is a funny thing. I wonder, as we get more global, if we'll start agreeing on the proper names for things.


----------



## Jereni

papertiger said:


> These are really interesting and cool, multicoloured but neutral





Katinahat said:


> Lovely bags! Multicoloured but subtly so in neutral shades.





whateve said:


> What a great collection! I love the Johnny Was bag. It's so unexpected. I'm curious as to why the round bag isn't working out. I've considered one for awhile.





Cookiefiend said:


> ooo I love your Coach Dreamer!



Thank you all for the kind words!

@whateve the circle bag is fine in it’s essence, but I’m not sure I love this one for a few reasons:

No top handle
The angle allowed for it to open is slightly more restrictive than I want. I struggle with it.
Zipper. Kind of annoying on a round bag.
I like this TB monogram, or so I thought, but it matches less of my clothing than I expected.





baghabitz34 said:


> The fellas - my son, my sweetheart - hooked me up for Mother’s Day this year.
> View attachment 5396795
> 
> I gave them a list of items I liked & they picked two. So excited & happy!
> Since I already know what’s in them, do I still need to wait until Sunday?



This is VERY EXCITING. Open! I want to seeeeeeeee!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cordeliere said:


> I started re-reading this thread from about Mid February.   Just found your post responding to my search for the perfect bag.  Thank you for the suggestions.  Sorry about my slow response.   I just missed this post.   Opps.


No worries, I miss entire pages of posts and discussions at times too, especially when life gets hectic, and I can't keep up (like right now).  Speaking of discussions, I had written a post about capsule wardrobes in response to @Katinahat, but forgot to post it!

Not that I am much of a capsule wardrobe person, but thanks to some covid year weight gain, and not being able to lose it quickly due to a pulled muscle (hence not being able to exercise much), I have ended up with a smaller wardrobe of clothes, mostly those that still fit me reasonably well.  Anyway, I am hoping to work out regularly in the upcoming weeks and make some progress on weight loss.

Honestly though, it has been quite peaceful to have less choice when picking something to wear.  I don't think I could keep it up long term though, because I would get bored and need variety.  But for the short term, it was kind of nice having a "capsule" wardrobe.


----------



## Cordeliere

Purses & Perfumes said:


> No worries, I miss entire pages of posts and discussions at times too, especially when life gets hectic, and I can't keep up (like right now).  Speaking of discussions, I had written a post about capsule wardrobes in response to @Katinahat, but forgot to post it!
> 
> Not that I am much of a capsule wardrobe person, but thanks to some covid year weight gain, and not being able to lose it quickly due to a pulled muscle (hence not being able to exercise much), I have ended up with a smaller wardrobe of clothes, mostly those that still fit me reasonably well.  Anyway, I am hoping to work out regularly in the upcoming weeks and make some progress on weight loss.
> 
> Honestly though, it has been quite peaceful to have less choice when picking something to wear.  I don't think I could keep it up long term though, because I would get bored and need variety.  But for the short term, it was kind of nice having a "capsule" wardrobe.



What are the main pieces in your capsule wardrobe?  pants?  skirts?  blouses?  what?


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> In Hawaii there is a tree called the rainbow eucalyptus. It resembles this bracelet... https://www.tourmaui.com/rainbow-eucalyptus/


Beautiful tree!         Thanks for the link! 



ElainePG said:


> I'm in love with that copper bracelet!
> 
> If everyone in the office wears jeans, then I agree that it's perfectly fine for you to wear them, too.


Thank you! 



ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the link… I just bought this one!
> 
> View attachment 5396683


Beautiful! Congratulations! 



piperdog said:


> Congrats!


Thank you! 




baghabitz34 said:


> The fellas - my son, my sweetheart - hooked me up for Mother’s Day this year.
> View attachment 5396795
> 
> I gave them a list of items I liked & they picked two. So excited & happy!
> Since I already know what’s in them, do I still need to wait until Sunday?


I'm curious what color Polene they got you...  Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I picked... or she picked me. Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante...


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> I picked... or she picked me. Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante...
> 
> View attachment 5397003


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cordeliere said:


> What are the main pieces in your capsule wardrobe?  pants?  skirts?  blouses?  what?


Well, since winters are long here, the mainstays in my wardrobe are pants, tops and jackets/coats.  I love summer dresses but I mostly only wear them in the warmer months (which is about 3 months of the year).   So my wardrobe is mostly focused on spring, fall and winter clothes (with color variations keeping the different seasons in mind).
My spring and fall "uniform" will most likely be jeans or pants, top, and a blazer or cardigan.  Ankle boots.  This is my go-to outfit.
For example, my spring capsule consists of the following:
Bottoms:  2 pairs of jeans (I do have many other pairs sitting in boxes but they are a bit tight and not the right size.)
Black wide-legged pants; navy blue slim pants.
A few skirts in blue, nude pink, gray and black.
Some maxi and midi skirts and dresses (worn more in the summer).
Tops: Lots of T shirts in mostly plain colors but also a few prints.
A few dressier tops and blouses.
Sweaters and knit tops.
Blazers, jackets and cardigans.
Winter coats.
Now that I write it out like this, it does not seem to be small or "capsule" at all.   But right now, I don't have a lot in each category (not taking into account the stuff that is in storage).  I have not bought any new clothes in over a year, I think.  I actually really like dresses so I need to figure out how to wear them more even in the colder seasons.


----------



## Cordeliere

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Well, since winters are long here, the mainstays in my wardrobe are pants, tops and jackets/coats.  I love summer dresses but I mostly only wear them in the warmer months (which is about 3 months of the year).   So my wardrobe is mostly focused on spring, fall and winter clothes (with color variations keeping the different seasons in mind).
> My spring and fall "uniform" will most likely be jeans or pants, top, and a blazer or cardigan.  Ankle boots.  This is my go-to outfit.
> For example, my spring capsule consists of the following:
> Bottoms:  2 pairs of jeans (I do have many other pairs sitting in boxes that are a bit tight.)
> Black wide-legged pants; navy blue slim pants.
> A few skirts in blue, nude pink, gray and black.
> Some maxi and midi skirts and dresses (worn more in the summer).
> Tops: Lots of T shirts in mostly plain colors but also a few prints.
> A few dressier tops and blouses.
> Sweaters and knit tops.
> Blazers, jackets and cardigans.
> Winter coats.
> Now that I write it out like this, it does not seem to be small or "capsule" at all.   But right now, I don't have a lot in each category (not taking into account the stuff that is in storage).  I have not bought any new clothes in over a year, I think.  I actually really like dresses so I need to figure out how to wear them more even in the colder seasons.



Sounds like a great size  capsule to me.


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Well, since winters are long here, the mainstays in my wardrobe are pants, tops and jackets/coats.  I love summer dresses but I mostly only wear them in the warmer months (which is about 3 months of the year).   So my wardrobe is mostly focused on spring, fall and winter clothes (with color variations keeping the different seasons in mind).
> My spring and fall "uniform" will most likely be jeans or pants, top, and a blazer or cardigan.  Ankle boots.  This is my go-to outfit.
> For example, my spring capsule consists of the following:
> Bottoms:  2 pairs of jeans (I do have many other pairs sitting in boxes but they are a bit tight and not the right size.)
> Black wide-legged pants; navy blue slim pants.
> A few skirts in blue, nude pink, gray and black.
> Some maxi and midi skirts and dresses (worn more in the summer).
> Tops: Lots of T shirts in mostly plain colors but also a few prints.
> A few dressier tops and blouses.
> Sweaters and knit tops.
> Blazers, jackets and cardigans.
> Winter coats.
> Now that I write it out like this, it does not seem to be small or "capsule" at all.   But right now, I don't have a lot in each category (not taking into account the stuff that is in storage).  I have not bought any new clothes in over a year, I think.  I actually really like dresses so I need to figure out how to wear them more even in the colder seasons.


This is so interesting to read! I think you’ve managed to be quite restrained in your purchases and this is a capsule with key styles working for you. I struggle not to buy things every month and you’ve not bought much in a year. 

I do think my fluctuating size has much to do with it especially in trousers and jeans so I’m interested to see you’ve committed to slimming rather than buying more. That’s good. I think I buy things to fit better or that I feel more mentally comfortable in rather than committing to that slimming down again. I have a lot of MH issues tied up in slimming.

My new summer capris arrived yesterday in uk 12 - I got navy and this brighter colour. Is this colour okay or does it draw too much attention to problem areas? (And me last year over a size smaller hillwalking with dog - I wish I still fitted into these). I’m so conscious of my heavier bottom half.


----------



## baghabitz34

SakuraSakura said:


> I picked... or she picked me. Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante...
> 
> View attachment 5397003


Congrats, amarante is such a gorgeous color.


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> I picked... or she picked me. Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante...
> 
> View attachment 5397003


She is stunning.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> This is so interesting to read! I think you’ve managed to be quite restrained in your purchases and this is a capsule with key styles working for you. I struggle not to buy things every month and you’ve not bought much in a year.
> 
> I do think my fluctuating size has much to do with it especially in trousers and jeans so I’m interested to see you’ve committed to slimming rather than buying more. That’s good. I think I buy things to fit better or that I feel more mentally comfortable in rather than committing to that slimming down again. I have a lot of MH issues tied up in slimming.
> 
> My new summer capris arrived yesterday in uk 12 - I got navy and this brighter colour. Is this colour okay or does it draw too much attention to problem areas? (And me last year over a size smaller hillwalking with dog - I wish I still fitted into these). I’m so conscious of my heavier bottom half.
> View attachment 5397170
> View attachment 5397172


I think the pants look fine. I think at least in this photo the black shoes cut the line of the leg . Try with a light colored shoe and see what you think.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for these amazing photos. The wine, the fancy dinner, the cooking lesson, and… zomg… that marble scarf! I love the way you tied it so that the marbling pops out.
> I'm guessing that you and Mr. Cookie speak French?


Elaine did you get the other GFG bag you ordered ? I would love to see it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> This is so interesting to read! I think you’ve managed to be quite restrained in your purchases and this is a capsule with key styles working for you. I struggle not to buy things every month and you’ve not bought much in a year.
> 
> I do think my fluctuating size has much to do with it especially in trousers and jeans so I’m interested to see you’ve committed to slimming rather than buying more. That’s good. I think I buy things to fit better or that I feel more mentally comfortable in rather than committing to that slimming down again. I have a lot of MH issues tied up in slimming.
> 
> My new summer capris arrived yesterday in uk 12 - I got navy and this brighter colour. Is this colour okay or does it draw too much attention to problem areas? (And me last year over a size smaller hillwalking with dog - I wish I still fitted into these). I’m so conscious of my heavier bottom half.
> View attachment 5397170
> View attachment 5397172


I think the brighter pants are fine, just not with the black top.  Just as @dcooney4 observed that the black shoes cut the line of the leg, I think the black top cuts the line of your body.  These pants are a really pretty color, but probably need a soft colored top that the top color blends with the pants rather that having such a sharp demarcation line.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Thank you all for the kind words!
> 
> @whateve the circle bag is fine in it’s essence, but I’m not sure I love this one for a few reasons:
> 
> No top handle
> The angle allowed for it to open is slightly more restrictive than I want. I struggle with it.
> Zipper. Kind of annoying on a round bag.
> I like this TB monogram, or so I thought, but it matches less of my clothing than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> This is VERY EXCITING. Open! I want to seeeeeeeee!



If you’re still looking to scratch the circle bag itch, I could recommend the Prada Odette bag. (I don’t think it’s in production anymore, but you might be able to find one pre-loved.) It’s more oval than round, but has a top handle and a detachable strap, so you can wear it multiple ways. The Coach outlet still sells a very similar style if you want to go retail and/or cheaper.

The circle bag always seemed like an organizational nightmare to me (I dislike the hobo style for the same reason since everything falls to the bottom), so this was a really good compromise for me.


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> No worries, I miss entire pages of posts and discussions at times too, especially when life gets hectic, and I can't keep up (like right now).  Speaking of discussions, I had written a post about capsule wardrobes in response to @Katinahat, but forgot to post it!
> 
> Not that I am much of a capsule wardrobe person, but thanks to some covid year weight gain, and not being able to lose it quickly due to a pulled muscle (hence not being able to exercise much), I have ended up with a smaller wardrobe of clothes, mostly those that still fit me reasonably well.  Anyway, I am hoping to work out regularly in the upcoming weeks and make some progress on weight loss.
> 
> Honestly though, it has been quite peaceful to have less choice when picking something to wear.  I don't think I could keep it up long term though, because I would get bored and need variety.  But for the short term, it was kind of nice having a "capsule" wardrobe.



It‘s interesting you say this because I have the same thoughts when I’m on vacation since what’s available to me is only those items I packed. By the end of my time away, I’m usually itching for more choices, but things seem so easy for the first several days.

Like so many, I did a lot of pandemic cleaning when there was nothing else to do. Part of that included paring down my wardrobe to only those items I love and that fit well, which has been great. I still have too many clothes, but I am happy with the progress I’ve made. And my dressing habits have changed since the pandemic started (even more casual than before), so I try to keep that in mind any time I consider a purchase. It’s hard because I have ideas about how I want to dress, which is much more glamorous than my actual life really is!


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Well, since winters are long here, the mainstays in my wardrobe are pants, tops and jackets/coats.  I love summer dresses but I mostly only wear them in the warmer months (which is about 3 months of the year).   So my wardrobe is mostly focused on spring, fall and winter clothes (with color variations keeping the different seasons in mind).
> My spring and fall "uniform" will most likely be jeans or pants, top, and a blazer or cardigan.  Ankle boots.  This is my go-to outfit.
> For example, my spring capsule consists of the following:
> Bottoms:  2 pairs of jeans (I do have many other pairs sitting in boxes but they are a bit tight and not the right size.)
> Black wide-legged pants; navy blue slim pants.
> A few skirts in blue, nude pink, gray and black.
> Some maxi and midi skirts and dresses (worn more in the summer).
> Tops: Lots of T shirts in mostly plain colors but also a few prints.
> A few dressier tops and blouses.
> Sweaters and knit tops.
> Blazers, jackets and cardigans.
> Winter coats.
> Now that I write it out like this, it does not seem to be small or "capsule" at all.   But right now, I don't have a lot in each category (not taking into account the stuff that is in storage).  I have not bought any new clothes in over a year, I think.  I actually really like dresses so I need to figure out how to wear them more even in the colder seasons.



I love dresses, too. For colder months, I wear them with opaque tights and knee-high boots. If they are short-sleeved or sleeveless, I’ll pair with a cardigan. During transitional months, I wear them with denim jackets (white in spring, blue in fall) and I usually forgo the tights. For shoes during transitional months, it’s ankle booties in spring and knee-high boots in fall. HTH!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> This is so interesting to read! I think you’ve managed to be quite restrained in your purchases and this is a capsule with key styles working for you. I struggle not to buy things every month and you’ve not bought much in a year.
> 
> I do think my fluctuating size has much to do with it especially in trousers and jeans so I’m interested to see you’ve committed to slimming rather than buying more. That’s good. I think I buy things to fit better or that I feel more mentally comfortable in rather than committing to that slimming down again. I have a lot of MH issues tied up in slimming.
> 
> My new summer capris arrived yesterday in uk 12 - I got navy and this brighter colour. Is this colour okay or does it draw too much attention to problem areas? (And me last year over a size smaller hillwalking with dog - I wish I still fitted into these). I’m so conscious of my heavier bottom half.
> View attachment 5397170
> View attachment 5397172



I agree with others about the black shoes and black top. In addition to a lighter color for both with these pants, perhaps consider a slightly looser top? As a fellow pear, I often use that trick to help me appear a bit more proportional. I also find that, as a pear, if I go lighter on bottom, then I need to go lighter still on top to balance things out. Darker bottoms means I can get away with a darker top.

And I hear you on being very conscious of your bottom half. I’m the same way! As a matter of fact, I was just lamenting my hip bulge this morning when trying on a new pair of shorts.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> This is so interesting to read! I think you’ve managed to be quite restrained in your purchases and this is a capsule with key styles working for you. I struggle not to buy things every month and you’ve not bought much in a year.
> 
> I do think my fluctuating size has much to do with it especially in trousers and jeans so I’m interested to see you’ve committed to slimming rather than buying more. That’s good. I think I buy things to fit better or that I feel more mentally comfortable in rather than committing to that slimming down again. I have a lot of MH issues tied up in slimming.
> 
> My new summer capris arrived yesterday in uk 12 - I got navy and this brighter colour. Is this colour okay or does it draw too much attention to problem areas? (And me last year over a size smaller hillwalking with dog - I wish I still fitted into these). I’m so conscious of my heavier bottom half.
> View attachment 5397170
> View attachment 5397172


The year or two before covid, I bought a huge amount of clothes, so I had a lot of newish stuff and when the pandemic hit soon after, I literally had tons of nice clothes and nowhere to go!   So the restraint comes from having a relatively quieter lifestyle post pandemic, and already having a lot in my closet.  And now, a lot of these clothes continue to sit unused because of weight gain.   I am giving myself till the end of summer, and I will do a big clear-out at that point, but for now, I am hoping to be able to get back into at least some of those clothes.  I didn't stop shopping however.  Last year, I added a large amount of vintage perfumes to my collection, and handbag purchasing has continued as well.

I think you look great in both pictures!  I agree with @dcooney4 about the shoes in the first picture, so you could perhaps try a softer shade of shoe with black capris.  I love the turquoise color and interestingly enough I have a very similar outfit, except that my top is turquoise and my pants are black (also have dark blue and white pants).  You could also try wearing a longer or flowy style top if you're not sure about the blue capris, or as @Cordeleire suggested, opting for a top in a color that blends with the pants.

Now, onto the subject of fluctuating sizes, which is a problem I have struggled with as well (hence the need for tubs of clothing in different sizes stored around the house).   I am heartily tired of fluctuating sizes.  I don't want to have so many bins of clothing sitting around.  So I have been working towards a realistic diet and lifestyle approach that I can maintain over the long term.  In the past I have lost weight only to gain it back again over time because I don't exercise enough or because I become careless with eating habits.  So I am trying to find the balance by focusing on what I eat daily plus moderate exercise, so that I can prevent the fluctuations -- at least, that is my goal!

@DME, I have the same issue in that my clothing and handbag choices are more glamorous than my actual lifestyle!   I have to keep reminding myself of this before a potential purchase, but so far it has not always acted as a deterrent.


----------



## Cordeliere

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @DME, *I have the same issue in that my clothing and handbag choices are more glamorous than my actual lifestyle!  * I have to keep reminding myself of this before a potential purchase, but so far it has not always acted as a deterrent.



+1


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> I’m making a note of Japanese resellers, thank you! I think for the US, Japan is still closed (we wanted to visit Japan, Singapore, and the Philippines  in September or October) but I’m hopeful that it will reopen again soon. I would be very curious to hear about your sense of COVID rates in the Philippines. I really miss Tocino (not sure if @jblended liked it too lol)


Hope your trip to this part of the world pushes through in September!  Just ask away if you need any info.  Btw,  national election is on Monday.  Some experts are  saying that this (and campaign activities) might cause a surge in the number of covid cases, which for now remains low, thankfully. 



Cookiefiend said:


> View attachment 5396239
> 
> View attachment 5396245


Lovely scarf and lovely you! 


jblended said:


> Pics of the sourdough or it didn't happen!
> I love that you've done this deep dive into baking! I'm inviting myself over for brekkie next time I'm in your corner of the world!
> 
> Also, love your Japan tips. Thank you for sharing! It's on my wish list of places to live. I'll be asking you for more tips should I get the chance to go.
> 
> 
> There's a cafe near me where I live now where they make sapin sapin, monggo bread and ube bars!
> I'm gonna get SO FAT!
> 
> 
> As a vegetarian, NO!
> I'll take the rest minus the pork, but will admit that the pork looks divine and smells really nice, too. I just can't eat it.
> 
> Being grouped into this discussion, I do worry someone will pull me up on cultural appropriation!  But really, I just have so much love and respect for the country and the people. I trust you both know that!


Hope to post a pic of my sourdough bake later, lol!  I'm just not on my phone where the pictures are.  And I'll be glad to share my bakes with you when you get to have a trip here! Oh, and I just made ube-cream cheese pandesal (bread roll) the other day. Are you a fan of ube? I love monggo "hopia", but not much monggo bread. I think you're naturally thin? So no need to worry about getting fat with sapin sapin and all those other stuff being easily accessible. 



whateve said:


> The French eat a lot of French fries but obviously they don't call them that. They also don't call it French toast. Apparently that was named after a guy named French, not the country. Our chips are other people's crisps. Our cookies are called biscuits elsewhere. I don't know what they would call our biscuits. Language is a funny thing. I wonder, as we get more global, if we'll start agreeing on the proper names for things.


I was actually shocked when I first got to know about the American biscuits.  Because here, biscuits mean cookies!  Lol!  And we don't have the biscuits that you have.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Honestly though, it has been quite peaceful to have less choice when picking something to wear.  I don't think I could keep it up long term though, because I would get bored and need variety.  But for the short term, it was kind of nice having a "capsule" wardrobe.


I also can't make do with a capsule wardrobe even if we have basically the same weather whole year round.  I just enjoy having variety! 



Katinahat said:


> My new summer capris arrived yesterday in uk 12 - I got navy and this brighter colour. Is this colour okay or does it draw too much attention to problem areas? (And me last year over a size smaller hillwalking with dog - I wish I still fitted into these). I’m so conscious of my heavier bottom half.
> View attachment 5397170
> View attachment 5397172


Same as @DME , I think a looser and lighter-colored top (and shoes) will draw less attention to your bottom half.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Now, onto the subject of fluctuating sizes, which is a problem I have struggled with as well (hence the need for tubs of clothing in different sizes stored around the house).   I am heartily tired of fluctuating sizes.  I don't want to have so many bins of clothing sitting around.  So I have been working towards a realistic diet and lifestyle approach that I can maintain over the long term.  In the past I have lost weight only to gain it back again over time because I don't exercise enough or because I become careless with eating habits.  So I am trying to find the balance by focusing on what I eat daily plus moderate exercise, so that I can prevent the fluctuations -- at least, that is my goal!


I loved how I look when I was still on WFH mode, because I was able to regularly exercise and I had healthier meals (home-cooked).  While I did not really shop during that time, I think some of my "old" clothes looked better on me.  And now that I have gained back some weight that I lost, I'm a bit frustrated with myself for not being able to maintain that 'better look' even if same clothes still fit.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> In TS Eliot’s time, Tax Day was March 5th. Interestingly, income taxes only became legal in the US the year before he moved to England  (1913)


How interesting!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you sweethear!
> Sadly, I only speak a little French (through high school <those long ago and far away days>, and quick brush ups through Ista or YouTube), and Mr Cookie knows Merci, Bonjour, and Au Revoir… so we muddle along okay, but we both know we should do better.


I muddled along in my high school French the summer Mom & I went to Paris, & everyone there was very nice to us. Only one shopkeeper corrected my pronunciation!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> The French eat a lot of French fries but obviously they don't call them that. *They also don't call it French toast. Apparently that was named after a guy named French, not the country*. Our chips are other people's crisps. Our cookies are called biscuits elsewhere. I don't know what they would call our biscuits. Language is a funny thing. I wonder, as we get more global, if we'll start agreeing on the proper names for things.


I never knew that!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Elaine did you get the other GFG bag you ordered ? I would love to see it.


Yes, I did get it. I didn't realize I hadn't posted a photo. I'll try to do that this weekend. It's the cranberry color, and in the spirit of "one in, one out" I donated the PLG bag that's almost exactly the same color (here it is next to the GFG in green):


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I did get it. I didn't realize I hadn't posted a photo. I'll try to do that this weekend. It's the cranberry color, and in the spirit of "one in, one out" I donated the PLG bag that's almost exactly the same color (here it is next to the GFG in green):
> 
> View attachment 5397274


Dh has not gotten me anything for Mother’s Day yet. He was hoping I would let him pay for the locket I bought myself. I was thinking giving GFG one more try but in Deluxe like yours . I just can’t decide between the olive or saddle. I had gotten the hemmed top in saddle the front was stunning the back was uneven texture. Loved it anyway but when the raw edge didn’t sell . I listed it Just to draw new interest but it sold. So now I still have the raw edge.


----------



## dcooney4

My husband and I like to celebrate Father’s  and Mother’s Day a bit more than we used to. I think sometimes we are just so happy we made it through and have nice young adults now. Back when they were little we were to exhausted ever to fully enjoy it. It was more of an extended family thing and most of the time was spent corralling the four kids. Now we try to make it more special for each other and our parents . What holidays do you enjoy?


----------



## 880

thank you @msd_bags, I may take you up on the offer. My mom also thinks that Covid numbers have been suppressed ans may come out post election. . ..IDK. I do remember martial law restrictions way back when, as well as all the corruption post that era. Hope you and your family are safe and healthy.



whateve said:


> The French eat a lot of French fries but obviously they don't call them that. They also don't call it French toast. Apparently that was named after a guy named French, not the country. Our chips are other people's crisps. Our cookies are called biscuits elsewhere. I don't know what they would call our biscuits. Language is a funny thing. I wonder, as we get more global, if we'll start agreeing on the proper names for things.


Scones? damper? Probably soda bread would be pushing the envelop too far
But see, 
	

	







						Important: A Scone Is Not a Biscuit
					

Sure, they're made up of almost the same stuff, but a scone is not a biscuit.




					www.bonappetit.com
				



although I’m pretty sure bonappetite forgot about cream biscuits which are more scone like. ..
(my thoughts can run around in circles like this lol)

i wanted to share a great condition (feels unworn) 200USD Valentino bargain from TRR, worn backwards with an athletic tank
top (feels unworn perhaps bc it’s not flattering worn the correct way)


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> Scones? damper?
> 
> i wanted to share a great condition (feels unworn) 200USD Valentino bargain from TRR, worn backwards with an athletic tank top
> View attachment 5397321



Cute!!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Scones? damper?
> 
> i wanted to share a great condition (feels unworn) 200USD Valentino bargain from TRR, worn backwards with an athletic tank
> top (feels unworn perhaps bc it’s not flattering worn the correct way)
> View attachment 5397321


I like it. You always have good finds.


----------



## lill_canele

Alright guys, confession time. 
I broke 2 of my bag rules and we're not even halfway through the year. 

1) I bought a 3rd bag. (2 bags a year rule or 1 in and 1 out)
2) My 3rd bag, gasp, does not fit my phone. (which is a pretty big rule of mine.)

Though my husband, bless him, came to my "defense" and said I only bought 1 bag in the year 2020 and this was making up for that. 

- 1st bag was a Moynat Oh tote, PM size, which I love.
- 2nd bag is a pre-ordered YSL clutch from the SS2022 collection, it has yet to arrive (i got to see the runway version and my SA said the retail version may differ a bit, so she understands if I wish to return it)
- 3rd bag is the nano Rejane. I mentioned on the Moynat thread that, the Rejane was probably the next bag on my list but I didn't expect to get it so soon! I was considering the BB size for a while but it just felt a little too boxy for me. However, the nano was just too adorable to pass up! So we shall see how that goes. 

Definitely no bags for the rest of the year, and I'm making my husband say no to me everytime I bring up a potential bag purchase! 

I am excited to see the YSL clutch and get use out of my new bags this year though!


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Though my husband, bless him, came to my "defense" and said I only bought 1 bag in the year 2020 and this was making up for that.


This is a very sound argument plus if the YSL has not arrived, it doesn’t count
congrats! Post pics pls if you are so inclined 

ETA: plus I thought the Ramesh designs were being phased out, so there is the archivist argument   You are actually rescuing the bag (from the ignominious fate of being purchased by another person)


----------



## BowieFan1971

SakuraSakura said:


> I picked... or she picked me. Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante...
> 
> View attachment 5397003


Stunning! Love it!


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> Alright guys, confession time.
> I broke 2 of my bag rules and we're not even halfway through the year.
> 
> 1) I bought a 3rd bag. (2 bags a year rule or 1 in and 1 out)
> 2) My 3rd bag, gasp, does not fit my phone. (which is a pretty big rule of mine.)
> 
> Though my husband, bless him, came to my "defense" and said I only bought 1 bag in the year 2020 and this was making up for that.
> 
> - 1st bag was a Moynat Oh tote, PM size, which I love.
> - 2nd bag is a pre-ordered YSL clutch from the SS2022 collection, it has yet to arrive (i got to see the runway version and my SA said the retail version may differ a bit, so she understands if I wish to return it)
> - 3rd bag is the nano Rejane. I mentioned on the Moynat thread that, the Rejane was probably the next bag on my list but I didn't expect to get it so soon! I was considering the BB size for a while but it just felt a little too boxy for me. However, the nano was just too adorable to pass up! So we shall see how that goes.
> 
> Definitely no bags for the rest of the year, and I'm making my husband say no to me everytime I bring up a potential bag purchase!
> 
> I am excited to see the YSL clutch and get use out of my new bags this year though!


If you can't post pics yet, you at least have to share the colors so we can imagine.


----------



## BowieFan1971

As far as capsule wardrobe, it has changed for me in the last few years as my personal style has gelled and my body has changed. Summer used to be all about shorts and tees, but when I gained weight, shorts did not look as good. I bought some longer skirts and some casual dresses, reserving 2-3 pairs of shorts for active days, and found they are more comfortable and forgiving, as well as just look better and more pulled together. I don’t think I will go back, even though I am down 25-30 pounds from the beginning of last summer. I always thought dresses were too dressed up…now I know it’s only if the shoes and accessories skew them that way.

Fall/winter is typically about jeans, a tee or sweater and a blazer or cardi with ankle boots or flat shoes. In the last few years, I have added scarves and long skirts to the mix, again always liking the look, but thinking they were too dressy. Not so since I upped my game. I will be adding some simple dresses next year. I also have some basic sneakers I will pair with wide leg trousers to make them more casual.

Pulled together can still be comfortable.


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> If you can't post pics yet, you at least have to share the colors so we can imagine.






880 said:


> This is a very sound argument plus if the YSL has not arrived, it doesn’t count
> congrats! Post pics pls if you are so inclined



Haha yes of course!



The blue in the photo above isn't the best picture. The Moynat store is very warm/yellow toned.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> It‘s interesting you say this because I have the same thoughts when I’m on vacation since what’s available to me is only those items I packed. By the end of my time away, I’m usually itching for more choices, but things seem so easy for the first several days.
> 
> Like so many, I did a lot of pandemic cleaning when there was nothing else to do. Part of that included paring down my wardrobe to only those items I love and that fit well, which has been great. I still have too many clothes, but I am happy with the progress I’ve made. And my dressing habits have changed since the pandemic started (even more casual than before), so I try to keep that in mind any time I consider a purchase. It’s hard because I have ideas about how I want to dress, which is much more glamorous than my actual life really is!


I agonize over what to wear more when I'm home. When I pack to travel, I worry that I won't have every situation covered, and bring more than I need, but once we are on the road, I end up wearing the same things over and over again. It is freeing not to have to so many choices. Part of it is that I usually only travel with one purse and the clothes I packed coordinate with that purse. At home, I have to make sure my outfit goes with the purse of the day.


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> Hope your trip to this part of the world pushes through in September!  Just ask away if you need any info.  Btw,  national election is on Monday.  Some experts are  saying that this (and campaign activities) might cause a surge in the number of covid cases, which for now remains low, thankfully.
> 
> 
> Lovely scarf and lovely you!
> 
> Hope to post a pic of my sourdough bake later, lol!  I'm just not on my phone where the pictures are.  And I'll be glad to share my bakes with you when you get to have a trip here! Oh, and I just made ube-cream cheese pandesal (bread roll) the other day. Are you a fan of ube? I love monggo "hopia", but not much monggo bread. I think you're naturally thin? So no need to worry about getting fat with sapin sapin and all those other stuff being easily accessible.
> 
> 
> I was actually shocked when I first got to know about the American biscuits.  Because here, biscuits mean cookies!  Lol!  And we don't have the biscuits that you have.
> 
> I also can't make do with a capsule wardrobe even if we have basically the same weather whole year round.  I just enjoy having variety!
> 
> 
> Same as @DME , I think a looser and lighter-colored top (and shoes) will draw less attention to your bottom half.
> 
> I loved how I look when I was still on WFH mode, because I was able to regularly exercise and I had healthier meals (home-cooked).  While I did not really shop during that time, I think some of my "old" clothes looked better on me.  And now that I have gained back some weight that I lost, I'm a bit frustrated with myself for not being able to maintain that 'better look' even if same clothes still fit.


When we in lockdown, I maintained a good weight the entire time. My clothes looked great on me but no one saw. I've put on a little bit of weight since then and it is frustrating.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> My husband and I like to celebrate Father’s  and Mother’s Day a bit more than we used to. I think sometimes we are just so happy we made it through and have nice young adults now. Back when they were little we were to exhausted ever to fully enjoy it. It was more of an extended family thing and most of the time was spent corralling the four kids. Now we try to make it more special for each other and our parents . What holidays do you enjoy?


This will be my first Mother's Day without my son. He moved away. We had a tradition of going out together sometime around Mother's Day, but not on the day because restaurants aren't very good on holidays. His birthday is around the same time so we celebrated both.

The only holiday we do anything anymore is Thanksgiving, and that is because DH loves the big Thanksgiving meal. 

It's not that much fun to celebrate holidays now that all my children live far away and my parents are gone.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Oops - confession time - I completely forgot that I did purchase a bag in April! 
I was looking for a dressy bag to take to Paris - looking for something that might work with the formal dress. I remembered someone has a very cute bag that I think was called a Cloud (?), and found this: Demillier Florence.


The chain strap goes inside, making it a nice clutch - and very important for me - it has structure! It holds a lot too, so it’s functional as well. I’m not a big fan of chain straps, but this one did not bother me yesterday when I met a friend for lunch at the mall.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> This will be my first Mother's Day without my son. He moved away. We had a tradition of going out together sometime around Mother's Day, but not on the day because restaurants aren't very good on holidays. His birthday is around the same time so we celebrated both.
> 
> The only holiday we do anything anymore is Thanksgiving, and that is because DH loves the big Thanksgiving meal.
> 
> It's not that much fun to celebrate holidays now that all my children live far away and my parents are gone.


Maybe plan a zoom call or even just a regular call. Sit with a nice beverage and get all the news he has to share .


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> Haha yes of course!
> View attachment 5397385
> 
> 
> The blue in the photo above isn't the best picture. The Moynat store is very warm/yellow toned.
> 
> View attachment 5397387


The bag is lovely and you look so put together.  Matching nails and bag.  I can only dream of that.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t think I will go back, even though* I am down 25-30 pounds from the beginning of last summer*. I always thought dresses were too dressed up…now I know it’s only if the shoes and accessories skew them that way.



That is awesome.  Good for you.   What was your approach?


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> The bag is lovely and you look so put together.  Matching nails and bag.  I can only dream of that.



Thank you!  It was a bit of a coincidence haha. My nails have been that color for 2 weeks and didn't expect the colors to match so well when I walked into the store.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DME said:


> I love dresses, too. For colder months, I wear them with opaque tights and knee-high boots. If they are short-sleeved or sleeveless, I’ll pair with a cardigan. During transitional months, I wear them with denim jackets (white in spring, blue in fall) and I usually forgo the tights. For shoes during transitional months, it’s ankle booties in spring and knee-high boots in fall. HTH!


Good suggestions, and I have several of these items in my closet already.  The only thing is that most of my dresses are lightweight summery things.  I probably need more dresses and skirts that are cool weather appropriate, in slightly heavier materials.


msd_bags said:


> I also can't make do with a capsule wardrobe even if we have basically the same weather whole year round.  I just enjoy having variety!


I found managing a wardrobe much easier when I lived in a place with the same weather year round.  Having four seasons now means I have more stuff in my closet to cover a variety of weather patterns.  An example -- T shirts in a variety of sleeve lengths, footwear to deal with different weather conditions, etc.  Still, there is a beauty to the different seasons, so there's that to look forward to.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> thank you @msd_bags, I may take you up on the offer. My mom also thinks that Covid numbers have been suppressed ans may come out post election. . ..IDK. I do remember martial law restrictions way back when, as well as all the corruption post that era. Hope you and your family are safe and healthy.
> 
> 
> Scones? damper? Probably soda bread would be pushing the envelop too far
> But see,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important: A Scone Is Not a Biscuit
> 
> 
> Sure, they're made up of almost the same stuff, but a scone is not a biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonappetit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although I’m pretty sure bonappetite forgot about cream biscuits which are more scone like. ..
> (my thoughts can run around in circles like this lol)
> 
> i wanted to share a great condition (feels unworn) 200USD Valentino bargain from TRR, worn backwards with an athletic tank
> top (feels unworn perhaps bc it’s not flattering worn the correct way)
> View attachment 5397321


I often make my biscuits with cream. When I make scones, I follow my biscuit recipe but add cream and sugar.


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> I love dresses, too. For colder months, I wear them with opaque tights and knee-high boots. If they are short-sleeved or sleeveless, I’ll pair with a cardigan. During transitional months, I wear them with denim jackets (white in spring, blue in fall) and I usually forgo the tights. For shoes during transitional months, it’s ankle booties in spring and knee-high boots in fall. HTH!



Opaque tights, knee high boots, ankles booties, and denim jackets sound wonderfully stylish.   What cut of dresses do you prefer?

This is a tangential comment, but my next door neighbor always wears dresses.  She is small and buys them at the off price stores like TJ Max.  She buys no-iron, washes them, and hangs them over the shower rod to drip dry. (Hot climate).    She always looks so polished.  We jokingly call her Mrs. Clever (Beaver's mom for those of you too young to get the joke).   I would copy her formula but the dresses in my size tend to look matronly.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Opaque tights, knee high boots, ankles booties, and denim jackets sound wonderfully stylish.   What cut of dresses do you prefer?
> 
> This is a tangential comment, but my next door neighbor always wears dresses.  She is small and buys them at the off price stores like TJ Max.  She buys no-iron, washes them, and hangs them over the shower rod to drip dry. (Hot climate).    She always looks so polished.  We jokingly call her Mrs. Clever (Beaver's mom for those of you too young to get the joke).   I would copy her formula but the dresses in my size tend to look matronly.


I wish I looked better in dresses. They are so comfortable, especially in the summer. Because I'm short and busty, I have to choose dresses that don't cut me in half and nothing with a high waist. It seems like a huge percentage of casual dresses are high waisted. I think the princess style looks good on most people, as it makes the waist look narrower.


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> I picked... or she picked me. Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante...
> 
> View attachment 5397003


A stunning choice! Glad you got what you wanted.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I think the pants look fine. I think at least in this photo the black shoes cut the line of the leg . Try with a light colored shoe and see what you think.


Helpful, thanks. I have a wedge sandal I can try.


Cordeliere said:


> I think the brighter pants are fine, just not with the black top.  Just as @dcooney4 observed that the black shoes cut the line of the leg, I think the black top cuts the line of your body.  These pants are a really pretty color, but probably need a soft colored top that the top color blends with the pants rather that having such a sharp demarcation line.


Good suggestion too. I’ll try a different top.


DME said:


> I love dresses, too. For colder months, I wear them with opaque tights and knee-high boots. If they are short-sleeved or sleeveless, I’ll pair with a cardigan. During transitional months, I wear them with denim jackets (white in spring, blue in fall) and I usually forgo the tights. For shoes during transitional months, it’s ankle booties in spring and knee-high boots in fall. HTH!


I love dresses with boots! They look great and hide many problems for me.


DME said:


> I agree with others about the black shoes and black top. In addition to a lighter color for both with these pants, perhaps consider a slightly looser top? As a fellow pear, I often use that trick to help me appear a bit more proportional. I also find that, as a pear, if I go lighter on bottom, then I need to go lighter still on top to balance things out. Darker bottoms means I can get away with a darker top.
> 
> And I hear you on being very conscious of your bottom half. I’m the same way! As a matter of fact, I was just lamenting my hip bulge this morning when trying on a new pair of shorts.


Thanks for this advice. I struggle a bit with loose tops. I generally find they make me look huge as they hide the good bits. I often go tight to show off my smaller waist and chest. I guess it’s about finding the right top that still brings attention to these areas not something that drowns me. 





Purses & Perfumes said:


> The year or two before covid, I bought a huge amount of clothes, so I had a lot of newish stuff and when the pandemic hit soon after, I literally had tons of nice clothes and nowhere to go!   So the restraint comes from having a relatively quieter lifestyle post pandemic, and already having a lot in my closet.  And now, a lot of these clothes continue to sit unused because of weight gain.   I am giving myself till the end of summer, and I will do a big clear-out at that point, but for now, I am hoping to be able to get back into at least some of those clothes.  I didn't stop shopping however.  Last year, I added a large amount of vintage perfumes to my collection, and handbag purchasing has continued as well.
> 
> I think you look great in both pictures!  I agree with @dcooney4 about the shoes in the first picture, so you could perhaps try a softer shade of shoe with black capris.  I love the turquoise color and interestingly enough I have a very similar outfit, except that my top is turquoise and my pants are black (also have dark blue and white pants).  You could also try wearing a longer or flowy style top if you're not sure about the blue capris, or as @Cordeleire suggested, opting for a top in a color that blends with the pants.
> 
> Now, onto the subject of fluctuating sizes, which is a problem I have struggled with as well (hence the need for tubs of clothing in different sizes stored around the house).   I am heartily tired of fluctuating sizes.  I don't want to have so many bins of clothing sitting around.  So I have been working towards a realistic diet and lifestyle approach that I can maintain over the long term.  In the past I have lost weight only to gain it back again over time because I don't exercise enough or because I become careless with eating habits.  So I am trying to find the balance by focusing on what I eat daily plus moderate exercise, so that I can prevent the fluctuations -- at least, that is my goal!
> 
> @DME, I have the same issue in that my clothing and handbag choices are more glamorous than my actual lifestyle!   I have to keep reminding myself of this before a potential purchase, but so far it has not always acted as a deterrent.


Handbags are great to purchase as they don’t care about size fluctuations! I have the same problem with gaining the weight back. It’s very common.


msd_bags said:


> Hope your trip to this part of the world pushes through in September!  Just ask away if you need any info.  Btw,  national election is on Monday.  Some experts are  saying that this (and campaign activities) might cause a surge in the number of covid cases, which for now remains low, thankfully.
> 
> 
> Lovely scarf and lovely you!
> 
> Hope to post a pic of my sourdough bake later, lol!  I'm just not on my phone where the pictures are.  And I'll be glad to share my bakes with you when you get to have a trip here! Oh, and I just made ube-cream cheese pandesal (bread roll) the other day. Are you a fan of ube? I love monggo "hopia", but not much monggo bread. I think you're naturally thin? So no need to worry about getting fat with sapin sapin and all those other stuff being easily accessible.
> 
> 
> I was actually shocked when I first got to know about the American biscuits.  Because here, biscuits mean cookies!  Lol!  And we don't have the biscuits that you have.
> 
> I also can't make do with a capsule wardrobe even if we have basically the same weather whole year round.  I just enjoy having variety!
> 
> 
> Same as @DME , I think a looser and lighter-colored top (and shoes) will draw less attention to your bottom half.
> 
> I loved how I look when I was still on WFH mode, because I was able to regularly exercise and I had healthier meals (home-cooked).  While I did not really shop during that time, I think some of my "old" clothes looked better on me.  And now that I have gained back some weight that I lost, I'm a bit frustrated with myself for not being able to maintain that 'better look' even if same clothes still fit.


Thanks! I’d love to see your baking too (as we can’t taste it!).


880 said:


> thank you @msd_bags, I may take you up on the offer. My mom also thinks that Covid numbers have been suppressed ans may come out post election. . ..IDK. I do remember martial law restrictions way back when, as well as all the corruption post that era. Hope you and your family are safe and healthy.
> 
> 
> Scones? damper? Probably soda bread would be pushing the envelop too far
> But see,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Important: A Scone Is Not a Biscuit
> 
> 
> Sure, they're made up of almost the same stuff, but a scone is not a biscuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonappetit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although I’m pretty sure bonappetite forgot about cream biscuits which are more scone like. ..
> (my thoughts can run around in circles like this lol)
> 
> i wanted to share a great condition (feels unworn) 200USD Valentino bargain from TRR, worn backwards with an athletic tank
> top (feels unworn perhaps bc it’s not flattering worn the correct way)
> View attachment 5397321


You look incredible! You’ve got great legs.


BowieFan1971 said:


> As far as capsule wardrobe, it has changed for me in the last few years as my personal style has gelled and my body has changed. Summer used to be all about shorts and tees, but when I gained weight, shorts did not look as good. I bought some longer skirts and some casual dresses, reserving 2-3 pairs of shorts for active days, and found they are more comfortable and forgiving, as well as just look better and more pulled together. I don’t think I will go back, even though I am down 25-30 pounds from the beginning of last summer. I always thought dresses were too dressed up…now I know it’s only if the shoes and accessories skew them that way.
> 
> Fall/winter is typically about jeans, a tee or sweater and a blazer or cardi with ankle boots or flat shoes. In the last few years, I have added scarves and long skirts to the mix, again always liking the look, but thinking they were too dressy. Not so since I upped my game. I will be adding some simple dresses next year. I also have some basic sneakers I will pair with wide leg trousers to make them more casual.
> 
> Pulled together can still be comfortable.


Congratulations on the brilliant weight loss!


lill_canele said:


> Haha yes of course!
> View attachment 5397385
> 
> 
> The blue in the photo above isn't the best picture. The Moynat store is very warm/yellow toned.
> 
> View attachment 5397387


Lovely bags and more incredible legs!


Cookiefiend said:


> Oops - confession time - I completely forgot that I did purchase a bag in April!
> I was looking for a dressy bag to take to Paris - looking for something that might work with the formal dress. I remembered someone has a very cute bag that I think was called a Cloud (?), and found this: Demillier Florence.
> View attachment 5397413
> 
> The chain strap goes inside, making it a nice clutch - and very important for me - it has structure! It holds a lot too, so it’s functional as well. I’m not a big fan of chain straps, but this one did not bother me yesterday when I met a friend for lunch at the mall.
> View attachment 5397414


That’s a very nice bag. Beautiful smooth leather.


dcooney4 said:


> Maybe plan a zoom call or even just a regular call. Sit with a nice beverage and get all the news he has to share .


Great suggestion!


whateve said:


> I wish I looked better in dresses. They are so comfortable, especially in the summer. Because I'm short and busty, I have to choose dresses that don't cut me in half and nothing with a high waist. It seems like a huge percentage of casual dresses are high waisted. I think the princess style looks good on most people, as it makes the waist look narrower.


I agree about the waistline. Im lucky it works for me as a pear with a tiny bust but its something I’ve wondered about. Sometimes it’s worth buying a bigger size and having it tailored as you get more length too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

20 or so of it was Noom, 9 was not having an appetite after my hysterectomy…


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> 20 or so of it was Noom, 9 was not having an appetite after my hysterectomy…


Congrats on the weight loss. Hope you are healing well.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Being in California, ordering from Japan has been great for me. Often items get here quicker than they do from another place in the US, sometimes within 2 days! The US has a rule where we *don't pay customs on things under $800*, and since I never spend more than that online, I never have to pay it, but lately Ebay has been charging me California sales tax. Often the Japanese sellers will have things a little cheaper than the US sellers.



That´s great! I don´t know the exact numbers for our customs and tax rules, but when I look at items from abroad on ebay and the listing shows the estimated taxes the numbers always make me blanch. I think you pay customs on everything over 25€ and taxes from around 100€ on.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> It is hoarder heaven.   You were made for each other.
> 
> The London story is a hilarious image.  I can picture you in an old style Western covered wagon, making you way back home.   How do you get across the channel?



We always went by ferry. The tunnel is too expensive to use when you are bringing a big trailer... 
Here are some pictures from one of our trips...  







oops! 

These were taken another year when we didn´t bring the trailer:







and because the car was full the giraffe had to travel on the roof rails...





	

		
			
		

		
	
 the giraffe is a kid carrier DS used to love.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> @880 when I got to read your post last night (as I was getting ready to sleep), I suddenly had a craving for Filipino breakfast!  Since I started baking my own bread during the pandemic, I rarely eat rice for breakfast.  But once in a while I’ll have a craving for the full deal - garlic fried rice, sunny side up or scrambled egg and any of the meats - beef tapa, pork longganisa or pork tocino, with the meat dipped in vinegar as sauce!  Yum!  Lol!  Btw, I have progressed to sourdough baking.
> 
> @jblended Funny that you mentioned sapin sapin.  I just had a helping the other day.  It’s been a while since I had it, I really enjoyed eating it again.  So good!!!
> 
> —-
> *During my early days in tpf (read: being bag crazy), I had the chance to go to Japan for work for 2 weeks.  I came prepared!!  I had researched possible bag resellers in the area and I would stroll the areas after we’re done for the day!  I went home with a Gucci in (mini or micro?) Guccissima leather that time.  And since then, when I have a trip to Japan, I make sure I scour the area for those bag shops! But I’ve not bought from them via ebay because of taxes coming in here into my country!*



Don´t you have to pay taxes when you bring them into your country from abroad too? I always wonder how people handle this when they buy handbags abroad.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I've never figured out cost per wear, although I probably should. Some of my items were bought at bargain prices so I know the CPW is low on them. I don't carry the more expensive bags more than the bargain ones. In fact, I tend to love the bags I got at a bargain more.



+1 here!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I picked... or she picked me. Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante...
> 
> View attachment 5397003



Glorious! Congratulations! 

I recently bought the bigger model Alma in red Epi.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> This is so interesting to read! I think you’ve managed to be quite restrained in your purchases and this is a capsule with key styles working for you. I struggle not to buy things every month and you’ve not bought much in a year.
> 
> I do think my fluctuating size has much to do with it especially in trousers and jeans so I’m interested to see you’ve committed to slimming rather than buying more. That’s good. I think I buy things to fit better or that I feel more mentally comfortable in rather than committing to that slimming down again. I have a lot of MH issues tied up in slimming.
> 
> My new summer capris arrived yesterday in uk 12 - I got navy and this brighter colour. Is this colour okay or does it draw too much attention to problem areas? (And me last year over a size smaller hillwalking with dog - I wish I still fitted into these). I’m so conscious of my heavier bottom half.
> View attachment 5397170
> View attachment 5397172



I think they look great! And I’m so jealous of what I assume are the Scottish highlands behind you. 



DME said:


> If you’re still looking to scratch the circle bag itch, I could recommend the Prada Odette bag. (I don’t think it’s in production anymore, but you might be able to find one pre-loved.) It’s more oval than round, but has a top handle and a detachable strap, so you can wear it multiple ways. The Coach outlet still sells a very similar style if you want to go retail and/or cheaper.
> 
> The circle bag always seemed like an organizational nightmare to me (I dislike the hobo style for the same reason since everything falls to the bottom), so this was a really good compromise for me.



Thank you for the recommendation! I will check that out. I’d still like to find a circle bag that works. The other one been musing on is the Aspinal hat box. 



DME said:


> It‘s interesting you say this because I have the same thoughts when I’m on vacation since what’s available to me is only those items I packed. By the end of my time away, I’m usually itching for more choices, but things seem so easy for the first several days.
> 
> Like so many, I did a lot of pandemic cleaning when there was nothing else to do. Part of that included paring down my wardrobe to only those items I love and that fit well, which has been great. I still have too many clothes, but I am happy with the progress I’ve made. And my dressing habits have changed since the pandemic started (even more casual than before), so I try to keep that in mind any time I consider a purchase. It’s hard because I have ideas about how I want to dress, which is much more glamorous than my actual life really is!



I’m the same lol. I love traveling, but I don’t often pack very light because I like to have lots of options haha. As DH and I get back into travel with places opening up again, I’m hoping to build up a good travel wardrobe that will provide versatility but not weigh me down, so to speak. 



DME said:


> I love dresses, too. For colder months, I wear them with opaque tights and knee-high boots. If they are short-sleeved or sleeveless, I’ll pair with a cardigan. During transitional months, I wear them with denim jackets (white in spring, blue in fall) and I usually forgo the tights. For shoes during transitional months, it’s ankle booties in spring and knee-high boots in fall. HTH!



I need to do this more! I.e. wear dresses in the winter, just with better layering. It’s a look I love and just always forget to attempt.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> This is so interesting to read! I think you’ve managed to be quite restrained in your purchases and this is a capsule with key styles working for you. I struggle not to buy things every month and you’ve not bought much in a year.
> 
> I do think my fluctuating size has much to do with it especially in trousers and jeans so I’m interested to see you’ve committed to slimming rather than buying more. That’s good. I think I buy things to fit better or that I feel more mentally comfortable in rather than committing to that slimming down again. I have a lot of MH issues tied up in slimming.
> 
> My new summer capris arrived yesterday in uk 12 - I got navy and this brighter colour. Is this colour okay or does it draw too much attention to problem areas? (And me last year over a size smaller hillwalking with dog - I wish I still fitted into these). I’m so conscious of my heavier bottom half.
> View attachment 5397170
> View attachment 5397172



There are no problem areas! It´s your body, it´s you and you are a good person no matter which size you are wearing. The pants do fit you nicely and I think I feel between the lines that you love the bright spring colour- so wear it, enjoy it! When there is a big smile on your face and energy in your step nobody will think about "problem areas" but think: look at her, she´s so attractive!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> +1


and another +1 from me....


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss. Hope you are healing well.


Thanks. Most days I am back to normal. Some days I still need a nap. The night sweats and hot flashes? They stink, but should get better/go away since I kept my ovaries. Though I am experiencing a lot of stress right now, which affects hormones. My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> There are no problem areas! It´s your body, it´s you and you are a good person no matter which size you are wearing. The pants do fit you nicely and I think I feel between the lines that you love the bright spring colour- so wear it, enjoy it! When there is a big smile on your face and energy in your step nobody will think about "problem areas" but think: look at her, she´s so attractive!


Truth!!!!!!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks. Most days I am back to normal. Some days I still need a nap. The night sweats and hot flashes? They stink, but should get better/go away since I kept my ovaries. Though I am experiencing a lot of stress right now, which affects hormones. My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.


I'm so sorry for the sad news.


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> Opaque tights, knee high boots, ankles booties, and denim jackets sound wonderfully stylish.   What cut of dresses do you prefer?
> 
> This is a tangential comment, but my next door neighbor always wears dresses.  She is small and buys them at the off price stores like TJ Max.  She buys no-iron, washes them, and hangs them over the shower rod to drip dry. (Hot climate).    She always looks so polished.  We jokingly call her Mrs. Clever (Beaver's mom for those of you too young to get the joke).   I would copy her formula but the dresses in my size tend to look matronly.



I’m a pear shape, so fit and flare  works best for me, but there are some boxier shapes I can do depending on brand. I love Lilly Pulitzer and vineyard vines for dresses. I also like Sweaty Betty for athletic wear dresses. My denim jackets are both Lilly.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I think they look great! And I’m so jealous of what I assume are the Scottish highlands behind you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation! I will check that out. I’d still like to find a circle bag that works. The other one been musing on is the Aspinal hat box.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m the same lol. I love traveling, but I don’t often pack very light because I like to have lots of options haha. As DH and I get back into travel with places opening up again, I’m hoping to build up a good travel wardrobe that will provide versatility but not weigh me down, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do this more! I.e. wear dresses in the winter, just with better layering. It’s a look I love and just always forget to attempt.


I love the look of the Aspinal hat box but decided it is just too small for me. There is even less usable space due to the shape.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> I wish I looked better in dresses. They are so comfortable, especially in the summer. Because I'm short and busty, I have to choose dresses that don't cut me in half and nothing with a high waist. It seems like a huge percentage of casual dresses are high waisted. I think the princess style looks good on most people, as it makes the waist look narrower.



As with everything, it’s a lot of trial and error. I’ve spent years honing in on what works for me. And since my body changes every so many years, it’s an ongoing process.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> Now we try to make it more special for each other and our parents . What holidays do you enjoy?



It’s an obvious one but I love Christmas. Love decorating, love the season, love getting and wrapping gifts.

I used to adore Halloween. I would try to makeover the house in spooky but glam decorations, and was working my way towards trying to set a tradition of hosting a party for my friends and their kids. But my mom passed away a few days before Halloween a few years ago and… just haven’t been able to look at it the same way. I know that’s a downer, sorry.



lill_canele said:


> Alright guys, confession time.
> I broke 2 of my bag rules and we're not even halfway through the year.
> 
> 1) I bought a 3rd bag. (2 bags a year rule or 1 in and 1 out)
> 2) My 3rd bag, gasp, does not fit my phone. (which is a pretty big rule of mine.)
> 
> Though my husband, bless him, came to my "defense" and said I only bought 1 bag in the year 2020 and this was making up for that.
> 
> - 1st bag was a Moynat Oh tote, PM size, which I love.
> - 2nd bag is a pre-ordered YSL clutch from the SS2022 collection, it has yet to arrive (i got to see the runway version and my SA said the retail version may differ a bit, so she understands if I wish to return it)
> - 3rd bag is the nano Rejane. I mentioned on the Moynat thread that, the Rejane was probably the next bag on my list but I didn't expect to get it so soon! I was considering the BB size for a while but it just felt a little too boxy for me. However, the nano was just too adorable to pass up! So we shall see how that goes.
> 
> Definitely no bags for the rest of the year, and I'm making my husband say no to me everytime I bring up a potential bag purchase!
> 
> I am excited to see the YSL clutch and get use out of my new bags this year though!



Congrats on the new bags!!! Saw the pics a few posts later, very beautiful. 




Cookiefiend said:


> Oops - confession time - I completely forgot that I did purchase a bag in April!
> I was looking for a dressy bag to take to Paris - looking for something that might work with the formal dress. I remembered someone has a very cute bag that I think was called a Cloud (?), and found this: Demillier Florence.
> View attachment 5397413
> 
> The chain strap goes inside, making it a nice clutch - and very important for me - it has structure! It holds a lot too, so it’s functional as well. I’m not a big fan of chain straps, but this one did not bother me yesterday when I met a friend for lunch at the mall.
> View attachment 5397414



Oh nice, I looked at this bag last year. I liked the leather. The color I wanted sold out abruptly which was a bummer. Congrats!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for this advice. I struggle a bit with loose tops. I generally find they make me look huge as they hide the good bits. I often go tight to show off my smaller waist and chest. I guess it’s about finding the right top that still brings attention to these areas not something that drowns me.



OMG, yes! It’s a balancing act, for sure. A little loose to balance out the fitted bottoms, but not so loose that it hides your shape, or drowns you out. I won’t lie, it usually takes a lot of trial and error. So many tops are like tents and those make me look huge because I’m small on top.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> 20 or so of it was Noom, 9 was not having an appetite after my hysterectomy…



You, too? I have to admit my diet changed quite a bit after the hysterectomy. Stuff I loved just didn’t appeal anymore. I actually craved healthier, raw foods.

BTW, how is your recovery coming along? I’ve been meaning to ask…


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> It’s an obvious one but I love Christmas. Love decorating, love the season, love getting and wrapping gifts.
> 
> I used to adore Halloween. I would try to makeover the house in spooky but glam decorations, and was working my way towards trying to set a tradition of hosting a party for my friends and their kids. But my mom passed away a few days before Halloween a few years ago and… just haven’t been able to look at it the same way. I know that’s a downer, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new bags!!! Saw the pics a few posts later, very beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nice, I looked at this bag last year. I liked the leather. The color I wanted sold out abruptly which was a bummer. Congrats!


I'm sorry for the loss of your mom. My mom died on Halloween several years ago and now I don't do anything on that holiday. I used to love Halloween.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> OMG, yes! It’s a balancing act, for sure. A little loose to balance out the fitted bottoms, but not so loose that it hides your shape, or drowns you out. I won’t lie, it usually takes a lot of trial and error. So many tops are like tents and those make me look huge because I’m small on top.


I love those kind of tops that are larger in the shoulders and taper to the waist. Because of my bust, any top that flares from the top makes me look huge. The tees I like taper in at the waist and then flare out a little bit on the bottom so they are very forgiving.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for this advice. I struggle a bit with loose tops. I generally find they make me look huge as they hide the good bits. I often go tight to show off my smaller waist and chest. I guess it’s about finding the right top that still brings attention to these areas not something that drowns me.


I totally agree about not wearing anything too loose. Garments like this have the nasty tendency to make one look bigger...  What about faking proportion. So you have a tiny waist and lovely round hips: add some volume to the shoulder/ bust area and create an hourglass. For example for the sporty look I was thinking of those t-shirts with the visible shoulderpads- no clue which brand, but they are designer- knotted in the back as the young women do it nowadays.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> We always went by ferry. The tunnel is too expensive to use when you are bringing a big trailer...
> Here are some pictures from one of our trips...
> 
> View attachment 5397646
> View attachment 5397647
> View attachment 5397645
> View attachment 5397648
> 
> 
> oops!
> 
> These were taken another year when we didn´t bring the trailer:
> 
> View attachment 5397650
> View attachment 5397654
> View attachment 5397651
> View attachment 5397652
> 
> 
> and because the car was full the giraffe had to travel on the roof rails...
> 
> View attachment 5397655
> 
> View attachment 5397656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the giraffe is a kid carrier DS used to love.


Your son is adorable. I love the prams.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks. Most days I am back to normal. Some days I still need a nap. The night sweats and hot flashes? They stink, but should get better/go away since I kept my ovaries. Though I am experiencing a lot of stress right now, which affects hormones. My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.



Sending you a big hug!


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> I totally agree about not wearing anything too loose. Garments like this have the nasty tendency to make one look bigger...  What about faking proportion. So you have a tiny waist and lovely round hips: add some volume to the shoulder/ bust area and create an hourglass. For example for the sporty look I was thinking of those t-shirts with the visible shoulderpads- no clue which brand, but they are designer- knotted in the back as the young women do it nowadays.



I’ve seen a lot of these tops recently, so if anyone knows the brand, I would be curious! The ones I’ve seen have had distinct shoulder pads. It’s like the 80s revisited, but in a modern way. I saw tons of them in Las Vegas, so have been wondering if it’s an LA designer. We don’t get cool stuff in DC.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> OMG, yes! It’s a balancing act, for sure. A little loose to balance out the fitted bottoms, but not so loose that it hides your shape, or drowns you out. I won’t lie, it usually takes a lot of trial and error. So many tops are like tents and those make me look huge because I’m small on top.



I have shoulders like a rugby player, no boobs, a very short waist that usually is covered in a fat roll and well padded high hips...  so I´m used to faking proprtion. I love waterfall necklines or empire wrap style necklines on shirts that taper in the waist area.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Your son is adorable. I love the prams.



Thank-you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> You, too? I have to admit my diet changed quite a bit after the hysterectomy. Stuff I loved just didn’t appeal anymore. I actually craved healthier, raw foods.
> 
> BTW, how is your recovery coming along? I’ve been meaning to ask…


I am doing ok. My appetite and energy are back. I feel like me again.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am doing ok. My appetite and energy are back. I feel like me again.



I’m so glad to hear that! I suspect it’s nice to feel like you again.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your mom. My mom died on Halloween several years ago and now I don't do anything on that holiday. I used to love Halloween.


@whateve @Jereni I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> I’ve seen a lot of these tops recently, so if anyone knows the brand, I would be curious! The ones I’ve seen have had distinct shoulder pads. It’s like the 80s revisited, but in a modern way. I saw tons of them in Las Vegas, so have been wondering if it’s an LA designer. We don’t get cool stuff in DC.



Yeah, a trip back to the 80ies but in a very clean, modern way! I´ve seen them in almost all the High Street shops. Not sure about the designer version, though. Isabel Marant probably?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks. Most days I am back to normal. Some days I still need a nap. The night sweats and hot flashes? They stink, but should get better/go away since I kept my ovaries. Though I am experiencing a lot of stress right now, which affects hormones. My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.



I'm so sorry about your mom.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> Maybe plan a zoom call or even just a regular call. Sit with a nice beverage and get all the news he has to share .


@whateve, +1 with @dcooney4. Sending virtual hugs for a Happy Mother’s Day l I’m short and thicker waisted for my height, and high waisted dresses don’t work for me either. Like @cowgirlsboots, I fake proportion Lol. But, once you figure out what works, dresses become easy ans comfortable as per @DME 
@lill_canele ! I keep coming back to your pics! You look amazing! I am so happy you got these amazing beauties!


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> We always went by ferry. The tunnel is too expensive to use when you are bringing a big trailer...
> Here are some pictures from one of our trips...
> 
> View attachment 5397646
> View attachment 5397647
> View attachment 5397645
> View attachment 5397648
> 
> 
> oops!
> 
> These were taken another year when we didn´t bring the trailer:
> 
> View attachment 5397650
> View attachment 5397654
> View attachment 5397651
> View attachment 5397652
> 
> 
> and because the car was full the giraffe had to travel on the roof rails...
> 
> View attachment 5397655
> 
> View attachment 5397656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the giraffe is a kid carrier DS used to love.


Your life is so colorful!   That pic with all the strollers cracks me up.  Your son on the giraffe is very special.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Don´t you have to pay taxes when you bring them into your country from abroad too? I always wonder how people handle this when they buy handbags abroad.



In the US, you don't pay import taxes until you exceed $800 in purchases.  I have bought a number of bags from Japanese resellers of Hermes.   These were bags in the $800 to $6,000.   I think in every case but one, the seller reported low values and I did not have to pay the tax.  I can't read the Japanese on the forms so I don't know what they put.  When you do have to pay, it is collected by the delivery company when you get the bag.  I think it was on a purchase from a French reseller that I had pay. 

As far as when you buy something travelling, everyone used to have to fill out a customs form on the plane.  In our international travels in the last couple of years, they only have given that form to people who requested them.  I don't know if it is a matter of customs no longer wanting a bunch of empty forms, or what.     When you do fill it out, it is up  to you what you put on the form.  The customs officers don't check receipts or anything when you go through customs.  They don't go through your suitcase for US citizens returning.  The only time I have ever gotten snagged by customs in any country was when I had a small container of yogurt in my purse.  Bringing food in is a no no.  Didn't know that.

DH and I enrolled in a US program called Global Entry.  It lets you skip the customs officer, you put your passport in a scanner, and you are done.  It is the ultimate honor system.   I think in US airports they are more concerned about people bringing drugs in.   Dogs sniff bags.

All of the above info is US specific.


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> @whateve, +1 with @dcooney4. Sending virtual hugs for a Happy Mother’s Day l I’m short and thicker waisted for my height, and high waisted dresses don’t work for me either. Like @cowgirlsboots, I fake proportion Lol. But, once you figure out what works, dresses become easy ans comfortable as per @DME
> @lill_canele ! I keep coming back to your pics! You look amazing! I am so happy you got these amazing beauties!



Aww thank you!  I’ve had black and mostly neutral bags for so long so I am eager to try new things and have a bit of fun!


----------



## Vintage Leather

My April bag that I bought sitting in the hospital waiting room…

So far I’m 1 bag in for the year, 1 jewelry in for the year.

Mom is still having medical problems. We just aren’t sure what they are - there are four potential causes for her symptoms and it seems like each potential cause one has a specialist who pontificates with authority as to what the answer might be.

Meanwhile, I’m exhausted


----------



## More bags

@BowieFan1971 I’m sorry to hear your mom’s prognosis 
@lill_canele congratulations on your new additions and lovely modelling pics.
@Jereni @whateve I am sorry your moms passed away
Happy early Mother’s Day to our friends who are moms or who are missing their moms
@cowgirlsboots great pics of the prams and your son’s smile!
@Cookiefiend I’m sorry April was a rough month. Your bag pics and Paris trip pics are wonderful. Congratulations on your new clutch. That marble scarf is gorgeous.
@880 great Valentino dress pic, you look wonderful and have an eye for great finds.
@ElainePG yay on your new bag!


----------



## More bags

@SakuraSakura congratulations on your Alma BB, amarante is beautiful!
@Katinahat congratulations on getting your Mulberry Bayswater tote to your target. It’s a wonderful colour. I track CPW and bag usage, too.
@Jereni I adore your gorgeous Coco Handle, great multicoloured bags
@afroken lovely multicoloured bags, so fun!
@Sunshine mama I like your cassette tape bag
@baghabitz34 I love the colour of your burgundy Coach tote. Can’t wait to see what the boys in your house selected for your Mother’s day presents!


----------



## More bags

@Cordeliere amazing photos and storytelling from your trip. Thanks for your earlier kind words on my comment about your portraits.
@whateve your multicoloured bags are knockouts!
@JenJBS many congratulations on your new role, very happy for you and your well deserved promotion.


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> View attachment 5397814
> 
> My April bag that I bought sitting in the hospital waiting room…
> 
> So far I’m 1 bag in for the year, 1 jewelry in for the year.
> 
> Mom is still having medical problems. We just aren’t sure what they are - there are four potential causes for her symptoms and it seems like each potential cause one has a specialist who pontificates with authority as to what the answer might be.
> 
> Meanwhile, I’m exhausted


I am so sorry. Sending you virtual hugs!
+1 with @Cordeliere re customs and global entry. Re Japanese sellers, they face stiff penalties for under valuation, so state that they will not do it. When I’ve asked for the form (the old way) I’ve been told they no longe use it lol


----------



## More bags

*April Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*

Bag Rotation: carried 11
Exited 425 items >> we moved, same city - 2 blocks away from our old house 
*Apr 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> *April Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 11
> Exited 425 items >> we moved, same city - 2 blocks away from our old house
> *Apr 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Congrats on your move and your amazing stats!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks. Most days I am back to normal. Some days I still need a nap. The night sweats and hot flashes? They stink, but should get better/go away since I kept my ovaries. Though I am experiencing a lot of stress right now, which affects hormones. My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.


I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> It’s an obvious one but I love Christmas. Love decorating, love the season, love getting and wrapping gifts.
> 
> I used to adore Halloween. I would try to makeover the house in spooky but glam decorations, and was working my way towards trying to set a tradition of hosting a party for my friends and their kids. But my mom passed away a few days before Halloween a few years ago and… just haven’t been able to look at it the same way. I know that’s a downer, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new bags!!! Saw the pics a few posts later, very beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nice, I looked at this bag last year. I liked the leather. The color I wanted sold out abruptly which was a bummer. Congrats!


I love Christmas too. If you want to go back to do the Halloween parties perhaps think of a theme your Mom would have loved or made her laugh and do that. I am very sorry for your loss. Hugs!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your mom. My mom died on Halloween several years ago and now I don't do anything on that holiday. I used to love Halloween.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> I think they look great! And I’m so jealous of what I assume are the Scottish highlands behind you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the recommendation! I will check that out. I’d still like to find a circle bag that works. The other one been musing on is the Aspinal hat box.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m the same lol. I love traveling, but I don’t often pack very light because I like to have lots of options haha. As DH and I get back into travel with places opening up again, I’m hoping to build up a good travel wardrobe that will provide versatility but not weigh me down, so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do this more! I.e. wear dresses in the winter, just with better layering. It’s a look I love and just always forget to attempt.


It’s the English Lakes actually. My parents are originally from England (all before I was born) so we have family across England. The land of Wordsworth and Beatrix Potter. It’s beautiful. I love that photo because I’m standing next to my aunt, who is very special to me and I don’t see much due to the situation with my M, because the backdrop is so beautiful and because I hav the dog I always dreamed of owning but was never possible precovid. Plus I’m slim so look good but that’s just a bonus!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> When we in lockdown, I maintained a good weight the entire time. My clothes looked great on me but no one saw. I've put on a little bit of weight since then and it is frustrating.


I think lockdown made many people think a bit differently but it wasn’t real life so it’s no surprise we’ve put some weight back on. Some people stress ate so put on weight. I wonder if they’ve lost it in the same way we’ve gained it?


cowgirlsboots said:


> There are no problem areas! It´s your body, it´s you and you are a good person no matter which size you are wearing. The pants do fit you nicely and I think I feel between the lines that you love the bright spring colour- so wear it, enjoy it! When there is a big smile on your face and energy in your step nobody will think about "problem areas" but think: look at her, she´s so attractive!


Thank you! This is such a good attitude and one I aspire too. I shouldn’t care so much. I’m working on schema with my therapist. What I heard in childhood about wired me this way as it does with us all. It’s interesting as like lifestory  work it helps to explain why certain things might have happen in my life like the ED and abusive relationship and even the PTSD.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks. Most days I am back to normal. Some days I still need a nap. The night sweats and hot flashes? They stink, but should get better/go away since I kept my ovaries. Though I am experiencing a lot of stress right now, which affects hormones. My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.


Oh I’m so sorry to hear the news about your M! Take care of yourself! Are you on HRT? It would really help with those symptoms. You don’t want to be dealing with those when you need to be there for your Mum. HRT works for me. I want to swap onto gel instead of patches as I seem to be a bit allergic but the UK has a National shortage of HRT and at least I know I can get patches.


DME said:


> I’m a pear shape, so fit and flare  works best for me, but there are some boxier shapes I can do depending on brand. I love Lilly Pulitzer and vineyard vines for dresses. I also like Sweaty Betty for athletic wear dresses. My denim jackets are both Lilly.


I think we’ve stated our mutual love of fit and flare before. Great way to look fabulous. I must check out these makes.


Jereni said:


> It’s an obvious one but I love Christmas. Love decorating, love the season, love getting and wrapping gifts.
> 
> I used to adore Halloween. I would try to makeover the house in spooky but glam decorations, and was working my way towards trying to set a tradition of hosting a party for my friends and their kids. But my mom passed away a few days before Halloween a few years ago and… just haven’t been able to look at it the same way. I know that’s a downer, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new bags!!! Saw the pics a few posts later, very beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nice, I looked at this bag last year. I liked the leather. The color I wanted sold out abruptly which was a bummer. Congrats!


I’m sorry you lost your M and that you can no longer enjoy something you enjoyed before.


DME said:


> OMG, yes! It’s a balancing act, for sure. A little loose to balance out the fitted bottoms, but not so loose that it hides your shape, or drowns you out. I won’t lie, it usually takes a lot of trial and error. So many tops are like tents and those make me look huge because I’m small on top.


Good advice! I’ve read everyone’s advice and I’m on the hunt - excuse to shop. I’m sending back 3 jumpers (all too big!) and one of the Barbour coats so I spent less of my birthday money. Ice white turned out to have a hint of grey so was not what I wanted. I may reorder that in a different style and hope the colour is better.


whateve said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your mom. My mom died on Halloween several years ago and now I don't do anything on that holiday. I used to love Halloween.


Im also very sorry to hear you lost your mum and at this time.


cowgirlsboots said:


> I totally agree about not wearing anything too loose. Garments like this have the nasty tendency to make one look bigger...  What about faking proportion. So you have a tiny waist and lovely round hips: add some volume to the shoulder/ bust area and create an hourglass. For example for the sporty look I was thinking of those t-shirts with the visible shoulderpads- no clue which brand, but they are designer- knotted in the back as the young women do it nowadays.


Another great suggestion. I haven’t worn SPs since the 80s but I’ll look out for these!


Vintage Leather said:


> View attachment 5397814
> 
> My April bag that I bought sitting in the hospital waiting room…
> 
> So far I’m 1 bag in for the year, 1 jewelry in for the year.
> 
> Mom is still having medical problems. We just aren’t sure what they are - there are four potential causes for her symptoms and it seems like each potential cause one has a specialist who pontificates with authority as to what the answer might be.
> 
> Meanwhile, I’m exhausted


Im so sorry that life is being so tough for you and VM. Your April bag is lovely and I hope bringing you so joy at this difficult time.


More bags said:


> *April Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 11
> Exited 425 items >> we moved, same city - 2 blocks away from our old house
> *Apr 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


Wow, good carries but great stats. You must have had a huge clear out to move. Well done!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> View attachment 5397814
> 
> My April bag that I bought sitting in the hospital waiting room…
> 
> So far I’m 1 bag in for the year, 1 jewelry in for the year.
> 
> Mom is still having medical problems. We just aren’t sure what they are - there are four potential causes for her symptoms and it seems like each potential cause one has a specialist who pontificates with authority as to what the answer might be.
> 
> Meanwhile, I’m exhausted


I am sorry you all are going through that. Big hugs!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks. Most days I am back to normal. Some days I still need a nap. The night sweats and hot flashes? They stink, but should get better/go away since I kept my ovaries. Though I am experiencing a lot of stress right now, which affects hormones. My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.



I’m so sorry to hear about your mom.



whateve said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your mom. My mom died on Halloween several years ago and now I don't do anything on that holiday. I used to love Halloween.



Thank you, and likewise. Hugs.



BowieFan1971 said:


> @whateve @Jereni I am sorry for your loss.





More bags said:


> @Jereni @whateve I am sorry your moms passed away
> Happy early Mother’s Day to our friends who are moms or who are missing their moms
> @cowgirlsboots great pics of the prams and your son’s smile!
> @Cookiefiend I’m sorry April was a rough month. Your bag pics and Paris trip pics are wonderful. Congratulations on your new clutch. That marble scarf is gorgeous.
> @880 great Valentino dress pic, you look wonderful and have an eye for great finds.
> @ElainePG yay on your new bag!



Thank you very much.



dcooney4 said:


> I love Christmas too. If you want to go back to do the Halloween parties perhaps think of a theme your Mom would have loved or made her laugh and do that. I am very sorry for your loss. Hugs!



Thank you, that is a nice idea, maybe I will give that a try.



Katinahat said:


> I’m sorry you lost your M and that you can no longer enjoy something you enjoyed before.
> 
> Good advice! I’ve read everyone’s advice and I’m on the hunt - excuse to shop. I’m sending back 3 jumpers (all too big!) and one of the Barbour coats so I spent less of my birthday money. Ice white turned out to have a hint of grey so was not what I wanted. I may reorder that in a different style and hope the colour is better.
> 
> Im also very sorry to hear you lost your mum and at this time.
> 
> Another great suggestion. I haven’t worn SPs since the 80s but I’ll look out for these!
> 
> Im so sorry that life is being so tough for you and VM. Your April bag is lovely and I hope bringing you so joy at this difficult time.
> 
> Wow, good carries but great stats. You must have had a huge clear out to move. Well done!



Thank you


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.


So sorry this is happening.   I am sorry for her and feel a lot of compassion for what you are going through.   It is like a horrible cloud hanging over your head.  You know it is going to happen but not when.   Hoping that her passing happens easily as possible for both of you.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> So sorry this is happening.   I am sorry for her and feel a lot of compassion for what you are going through.   It is like a horrible cloud hanging over your head.  You know it is going to happen but not when.   Hoping that her passing happens easily as possible for both of you.


Thank you. It is like a horrible cloud. But the rest of the world continues like nothing is happening. I have to operate in that world, but it’s not my world. I don’t know what to feel so I am just taking it day by day.


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> Please help me decide or just talk me out of the purchase … So I’ve been eyeing a Valextra Triennale bag for a while and I have found a few of these bags for half of a price, but can’t decide now on the color and whether it’s really worth to get it as I have so many bags already… last year I added 5 bags to my collection and also got a new bag earlier in January as a birthday gift… I feel like my bag obsession is starting to get a bit out of the way, I’m always on the hunt for a deal for next bag I’d love to add to my collection, but speaking realistically I already have more than enough and with WFH it’s not like I get that much use of out my bags on daily basis… but still there are some pieces that I’ve eyeing for a while, and Valextra Triennale was one of them, and I just feel FOMO if I don’t get it now for a deal!
> 
> I found this bag in 4 shades, but the issue is that not all of these colours will be working great with my wardrobe. I generally prefer black, navy, dark red… so most of my bags are in deep shades or are worn as a pop of a bright color, but not light…
> 
> However the bags I found are:
> - one calfskin in taupe
> - one calfskin in a bit orangey/warm dark red
> - one calfskin in deep burgundy (same leather and color as my Valextra Iside bag I’m wearing in the pics)
> - and one was in a different, more scratch resistant leather, but the color is way off for me as it’s a light pink one… I already have in my collection one taupe bag and one light pale pink bag, that I have hard time to style, so I definitely don’t need another bag in those colors
> 
> The dark burgundy bag that I already have I wear a lot, and it’s easy for me to style that shade, but it won’t make sense to have another bag in that same leather and color from the same brand…. So the only option I’m kinda of left off is that a bit warmer dark red shade, but it looks too warm for me and I’m not sure if it will be easy for me to style it with my wardrobe as much as the other dark burgundy shade I love already…..
> 
> Should I settle on one of these colors or wait longer and maybe one day I’ll find that bag in that scratch resistant leather in an other color that will work better with my wardrobe? Or should I wait and save up and get a full price bag in the color that I know I’ll love and wear out more (like black, blue or navy), so it won’t be the same leather and color of another Valextra bag that I already have? Would it be more rewarding?
> 
> View attachment 5312951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312954
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312955
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312956



Thanks again for those who told me not to settle… as I waited to see whether a new color would be available for the bag I liked so much… and the waiting paid off!

I just got back home with the most beautiful emerald green color for my Valextra Triennale 

Today I decided to go and check out the store, whether there have been any “new” arrivals, and there have been so many! There were so many beautiful shades and sizes for Valextra Triennale, but I set my eyes on the one I saw on window display and… well… I got it


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> @JenJBS many congratulations on your new role, very happy for you and your well deserved promotion.



Thank you!


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> Thanks again for those who told me not to settle… as I waited to see whether a new color would be available for the bag I liked so much… and the waiting paid off!
> 
> I just got back home with the most beautiful emerald green color for my Valextra Triennale
> 
> Today I decided to go and check out the store, whether there have been any “new” arrivals, and there have been so many! There were so many beautiful shades and sizes for Valextra Triennale, but I set my eyes on the one I saw on window display and… well… I got it


That is one good looking bag.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you. It is like a horrible cloud. But the rest of the world continues like nothing is happening. I have to operate in that world, but it’s not my world. I don’t know what to feel so I am just taking it day by day.


I know how that feels. The sun is still shining, people are having fun, but for you it is one of the worst days of your life. Try to enjoy being with your mom while you can. One of my best memories is watching a movie with my mom shortly before she died and hearing her laugh.


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> Thanks again for those who told me not to settle… as I waited to see whether a new color would be available for the bag I liked so much… and the waiting paid off!
> 
> I just got back home with the most beautiful emerald green color for my Valextra Triennale
> 
> Today I decided to go and check out the store, whether there have been any “new” arrivals, and there have been so many! There were so many beautiful shades and sizes for Valextra Triennale, but I set my eyes on the one I saw on window display and… well… I got it


Congratulations! It's gorgeous!


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> I have shoulders like a rugby player, no boobs, a very short waist that usually is covered in a fat roll and well padded high hips...  so I´m used to faking proprtion. I love waterfall necklines or empire wrap style necklines on shirts that taper in the waist area.



Haha, you have literally just described my body type!


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yeah, a trip back to the 80ies but in a very clean, modern way! I´ve seen them in almost all the High Street shops. Not sure about the designer version, though. Isabel Marant probably?



I would be curious. There’s a certain top I’ve seen with very pronounced shoulders and I’m curious who makes it. Most were spotted in Las Vegas, but I’ve even seen one in my DC suburb.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I think we’ve stated our mutual love of fit and flare before. Great way to look fabulous. I must check out these makes.
> 
> Good advice! I’ve read everyone’s advice and I’m on the hunt - excuse to shop. I’m sending back 3 jumpers (all too big!) and one of the Barbour coats so I spent less of my birthday money. Ice white turned out to have a hint of grey so was not what I wanted. I may reorder that in a different style and hope the colour is better.



Yes, I love fit and flare! Lilly and vineyard are likely very US-centric, but Sweaty Betty is a UK brand that I stumbled on in London and was pleased to find in the US. I spend a lot of time trying on until I find items that work. But then I can build on those, which is nice.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks. Most days I am back to normal. Some days I still need a nap. The night sweats and hot flashes? They stink, but should get better/go away since I kept my ovaries. Though I am experiencing a lot of stress right now, which affects hormones. My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.


I’m so sorry you received that news


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your mom. My mom died on Halloween several years ago and now I don't do anything on that holiday. I used to love Halloween.



I'm so sorry for your loss, Whateve.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I have spoiled myself rotten, everybody! It's time to get back to work... and time to re-evaluate my collection. I find that I have a tendency to waver between wanting a more minimalist collection versus a maximalist one. I find that when I have too many items I get overwhelmed but I love fashion. It's an odd place to be in. I have to re-center, re-group and concentrate on getting through the next eight months of school. 

If anybody is wondering I purchased a Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante AND a Coach Studio 19 in signature jacquard. I'm unleashing my inner princess. 

I hope you lovely folks have had a moment to yourselves. Happy Mothers Day to all kinds of mothers!


----------



## 880

I am behind again lol, but these caught my eye


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I think. I actually really like dresses so I need to figure out how to wear them more even in the colder seasons.



I add sneakers, a pullover sweater or vest, and sometimes a blazer/jacket. I also play with sleeve length; for example, with a long sleeved dress, I might pull on a short sleeved cardigan in a darker color etc. Also agree with @DME below 



DME said:


> I love dresses, too. For colder months, I wear them with opaque tights and knee-high boots. If they are short-sleeved or sleeveless, I’ll pair with a cardigan. During transitional months, I wear them with denim jackets (white in spring, blue in fall) and I usually forgo the tights. For shoes during transitional months, it’s ankle booties in spring and knee-high boots in fall. HTH!





Katinahat said:


> My new summer capris arrived yesterday in uk 12 - I got navy and this brighter colour. Is this colour okay or does it draw too much attention to problem areas? (And me last year over a size smaller hillwalking with dog - I wish I still fitted into these). I’m so conscious of my heavier bottom half.



I agree with @Cordeliere below rhat the brighter pants are fine. Agree with @dcooney4 that a lighter color of shoe would lengthen the leg. Personally, I don’t wear capris bc I have a really chunky calf and a slim capri will just be an arrow pointing to my butt. I disguise a slight pear shape and create an illusion of a slimmer waist by wearing A line skirts and higher waisted looser pants than show a little ankle (the thinnest pair of my leg). Otherwise it’s muffin top city.

I don’t necessarily have an issue with a black top, but I would wear one with more of a scoop neck or looser silhouette (as per @DME ) that skims the body to balance out a slim bottom. Think a silhouette like @diane278 wears on top (there is even a thread on TOF about it called coastal grandma style (Diane Keaton, Meryl Streep, Oprah, et al). i Think you look very svelte in the pics. Bc I have a really broad shoulder that squares out my torso and upper body, if I wear a white or light colored top, I like to ‘frame’ it with vest or jacket.



Cordeliere said:


> I think the brighter pants are fine, just not with the black top. Just as @dcooney4 observed that the black shoes cut the line of the leg, I think the black top cuts the line of your body. These pants are a really pretty color, but probably need a soft colored top that the top color blends with the pants rather that having such a sharp demarcation line.





DME said:


> In addition to a lighter color for both with these pants, perhaps consider a slightly looser top? As a fellow pear, I often use that trick to help me appear a bit more proportional. I also find that, as a pear, if I go lighter on bottom, then I need to go lighter still on top to balance things out. Darker bottoms means I can get away with a darker top.





msd_bags said:


> And I'll be glad to share my bakes with you when you get to have a trip here! Oh, and I just made ube-cream cheese pandesal (bread roll) the other day. Are you a fan of ube? I love monggo "hopia", but not much monggo bread. I think you're naturally thin? So no need to worry about getting fat with sapin sapin and all those other stuff being easily accessible



awwwh, thank you so much! I love pandesal. Ube cream cheese sounds delicious and beautiful. I love hopia. I miss really good ensaimada too. And, thanks for the compliment, but I’m not naturally thin lol


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I agonize over what to wear more when I'm home. When I pack to travel, I worry that I won't have every situation covered, and bring more than I need, but once we are on the road, I end up wearing the same things over and over again. It is freeing not to have to so many choices. Part of it is that I usually only travel with one purse and the clothes I packed coordinate with that purse. At home, I have to make sure my outfit goes with the purse of the day.


Exactly! 

i am so sorry for your loss of your mom. hugs

@papertiger, based on what you’ve shared of your bags and aesthetic, somehow I didn’t channel anna piagge, but rather Isabelle blow. . .

@SakuraSakura , your new purchases are well deserved and sound lovely! Congrats


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> Think a silhouette like @diane278 wears on top (there is even a thread on TOF about it called coastal grandma style (Diane Keaton, Meryl Streep, Oprah, et al).



Thanks for mentioning this thread.  Food for thought on what a good life looks like.   I liked the style for about 30 seconds until I remembered that my linen shirts make me feel like I am wearing a tent (or shent--thank you Barefoot Contessa), and that I hate sand, and am not crazy about wine.   Those would be interchangeable parts though. 

Really like your outfit in this pic from that thread.  Hope it is ok to cross post.   I love quirky pattern mixes and you nail it with this outfit.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Our dear @ElainePG  had a great idea a while ago.
> 
> *This might be an interesting theme for one of our months: Do you have a (reasonably) affordable, under-the-radar bag that was an incredibly useful purchase? Show us a photo, and tell us why.*
> 
> Since tomorrow starts the last Color Week should we use this question for the rest of May starting May 8, or wait and use it for the entire month of June?


I have an inexpensive Lululemon fabric pouch that is incredibly useful. Price was $30 CDN/about $23 USD in 2018. It has a loop that allows it to be used as a wristlet, it fits what I carry on a daily basis. I am using this pouch a lot, 1) when I was moving - instead of a handbag, and 2) for kids’ baseball games, I pack it with my regular bag contents and toss it in a large tote that carries our snacks, water bottles, folding chairs, blankets, umbrella, sunscreen, bug spray, etc.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Thanks for mentioning this thread.  Food for thought on what a good life looks like.   I liked the style for about 30 seconds until I remembered that my linen shirts make me feel like I am wearing a tent (or shent--thank you Barefoot Contessa), and that I hate sand, and am not crazy about wine.   Those would be interchangeable parts though.
> 
> Really like your outfit in this pic from that thread.  Hope it is ok to cross post.   I love quirky pattern mixes and you nail it with this outfit.
> 
> View attachment 5398555


I love this outfit too and it looks great on her.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> I am behind again lol, but these caught my eye
> 
> 
> I add sneakers, a pullover sweater or vest, and sometimes a blazer/jacket. I also play with sleeve length; for example, with a long sleeved dress, I might pull on a short sleeved cardigan in a darker color etc. Also agree with @DME below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with @Cordeliere below rhat the brighter pants are fine. Agree with @dcooney4 that a lighter color of shoe would lengthen the leg. Personally, I don’t wear capris bc I have a really chunky calf and a slim capri will just be an arrow pointing to my butt. I disguise a slight pear shape and create an illusion of a slimmer waist by wearing A line skirts and higher waisted looser pants than show a little ankle (the thinnest pair of my leg). Otherwise it’s muffin top city.
> 
> I don’t necessarily have an issue with a black top, but I would wear one with more of a scoop neck or looser silhouette (as per @DME ) that skims the body to balance out a slim bottom. Think a silhouette like @diane278 wears on top (there is even a thread on TOF about it called coastal grandma style (Diane Keaton, Meryl Streep, Oprah, et al). i Think you look very svelte in the pics. Bc I have a really broad shoulder that squares out my torso and upper body, if I wear a white or light colored top, I like to ‘frame’ it with vest or jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awwwh, thank you so much! I love pandesal. Ube cream cheese sounds delicious and beautiful. I love hopia. I miss really good ensaimada too. And, thanks for the compliment, but I’m not naturally thin lol


Thanks for all this interesting information. Lots of people have suggested a different or loser top with the bright capris so I need to look at that. 

I’ve looked at the thread on this “Coastal Grandma” style and it looks very elegant. You and @diane278 look great! If I was going to embrace it I’d have to do it Anne Hathaway style with pale wider fit trousers and a tucked in white shirt. Long floaty tops make me look huge all over which I’m not. Even at a heavier weight, I have tiny shoulders, a tiny bust, slimmer arms and am smaller through the waist so I need to highlight this. All my weight is in my thighs and legs generally. For me, dark is also more slimming and practical (gardening, dogs, children) just adding some colour pops to go with my style.

My off duty style ranges from casual semi athletic to slightly preppy to channeling my inner rock chic depending what I’m up too.







Naturally colder weather means more on top so widens out the upper half. I think it’s summer clothing that’s harder as but I’m more likely to reverse the coastal grandma, dark tight top and long wide trousers.


The new dark navy capris are fine but I just need to play a bit more with the brighter ones to get it right. They are relaxed daytime anyway so maybe the answer is to channel @cowgirlboots attitude and just go for it as no one else is looking at my saddlebags!!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I have an inexpensive Lululemon fabric pouch that is incredibly useful. Price was $30 CDN/about $23 USD in 2018. It has a loop that allows it to be used as a wristlet, it fits what I carry on a daily basis. I am using this pouch a lot, 1) when I was moving - instead of a handbag, and 2) for kids’ baseball games, I pack it with my regular bag contents and toss it in a large tote that carries our snacks, water bottles, folding chairs, blankets, umbrella, sunscreen, bug spray, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5398557


This is very cute. Congrats on the move!


----------



## dcooney4

Happy Mother's Day to all, be your babies furry or human or have a big shell.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all this interesting information. Lots of people have suggested a different or loser top with the bright capris so I need to look at that.
> 
> I’ve looked at the thread on this “Coastal Grandma” style and it looks very elegant. You and @diane278 look great! If I was going to embrace it I’d have to do it Anne Hathaway style with pale wider fit trousers and a tucked in white shirt. Long floaty tops make me look huge all over which I’m not. Even at a heavier weight, I have tiny shoulders, a tiny bust, slimmer arms and am smaller through the waist so I need to highlight this. All my weight is in my thighs and legs generally. For me, dark is also more slimming and practical (gardening, dogs, children) just adding some colour pops to go with my style.
> 
> My off duty style ranges from casual semi athletic to slightly preppy to channeling my inner rock chic depending what I’m up too.
> View attachment 5398662
> View attachment 5398663
> View attachment 5398664
> View attachment 5398665
> View attachment 5398666
> View attachment 5398668
> 
> Naturally colder weather means more on top so widens out the upper half. I think it’s summer clothing that’s harder as but I’m more likely to reverse the coastal grandma, dark tight top and long wide trousers.
> View attachment 5398677
> 
> The new dark navy capris are fine but I just need to play a bit more with the brighter ones to get it right. They are relaxed daytime anyway so maybe the answer is to channel @cowgirlboots attitude and just go for it as no one else is looking at my saddlebags!!



These outfits are all great! I especially love that last look with the flowy pants.

And thanks to @880 for calling attention to the Coastal Grandma thread. I love the CG look and had no idea it was a thing!


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> I have an inexpensive Lululemon fabric pouch that is incredibly useful. Price was $30 CDN/about $23 USD in 2018. It has a loop that allows it to be used as a wristlet, it fits what I carry on a daily basis. I am using this pouch a lot, 1) when I was moving - instead of a handbag, and 2) for kids’ baseball games, I pack it with my regular bag contents and toss it in a large tote that carries our snacks, water bottles, folding chairs, blankets, umbrella, sunscreen, bug spray, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5398557


Love this! It’s great the way you’ve mixed a simple pouch with your luxurious leather accessories. It works!


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> I have spoiled myself rotten, everybody! It's time to get back to work... and time to re-evaluate my collection. I find that I have a tendency to waver between wanting a more minimalist collection versus a maximalist one. I find that when I have too many items I get overwhelmed but I love fashion. It's an odd place to be in. I have to re-center, re-group and concentrate on getting through the next eight months of school.
> 
> If anybody is wondering I purchased a Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante AND a Coach Studio 19 in signature jacquard. I'm unleashing my inner princess.
> 
> I hope you lovely folks have had a moment to yourselves. Happy Mothers Day to all kinds of mothers!


It’s good to spoil yourself! Have we seen the Coach? The LV is gorgeous.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you. It is like a horrible cloud. But the rest of the world continues like nothing is happening. I have to operate in that world, but it’s not my world. I don’t know what to feel so I am just taking it day by day.


This must be a terrible experience. I’m thinking of you and glad members can offer sound advice (despite being sad that they’ve gone through similar experiences). Take care.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all this interesting information. Lots of people have suggested a different or loser top with the bright capris so I need to look at that.
> 
> I’ve looked at the thread on this “Coastal Grandma” style and it looks very elegant. You and @diane278 look great! If I was going to embrace it I’d have to do it Anne Hathaway style with pale wider fit trousers and a tucked in white shirt. Long floaty tops make me look huge all over which I’m not. Even at a heavier weight, I have tiny shoulders, a tiny bust, slimmer arms and am smaller through the waist so I need to highlight this. All my weight is in my thighs and legs generally. For me, dark is also more slimming and practical (gardening, dogs, children) just adding some colour pops to go with my style.
> 
> My off duty style ranges from casual semi athletic to slightly preppy to channeling my inner rock chic depending what I’m up too.
> View attachment 5398662
> View attachment 5398663
> View attachment 5398664
> View attachment 5398665
> View attachment 5398666
> View attachment 5398668
> 
> Naturally colder weather means more on top so widens out the upper half. I think it’s summer clothing that’s harder as but I’m more likely to reverse the coastal grandma, dark tight top and long wide trousers.
> View attachment 5398677
> 
> The new dark navy capris are fine but I just need to play a bit more with the brighter ones to get it right. They are relaxed daytime anyway so maybe the answer is to channel @cowgirlboots attitude and just go for it as no one else is looking at my saddlebags!!



I wasn’t aware of the Coastal Grandma style either, that’s awesome. I do tend towards flowy tops and slimmer pants myself so I guess there’s aspects of the style that I’m already doing haha. And I love capris, I live in them during the spring and summer. And fall, when I can get away with it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all this interesting information. Lots of people have suggested a different or loser top with the bright capris so I need to look at that.
> 
> I’ve looked at the thread on this “Coastal Grandma” style and it looks very elegant. You and @diane278 look great! If I was going to embrace it I’d have to do it Anne Hathaway style with pale wider fit trousers and a tucked in white shirt. Long floaty tops make me look huge all over which I’m not. Even at a heavier weight, I have tiny shoulders, a tiny bust, slimmer arms and am smaller through the waist so I need to highlight this. All my weight is in my thighs and legs generally. For me, dark is also more slimming and practical (gardening, dogs, children) just adding some colour pops to go with my style.
> 
> My off duty style ranges from casual semi athletic to slightly preppy to channeling my inner rock chic depending what I’m up too.
> View attachment 5398662
> View attachment 5398663
> View attachment 5398664
> View attachment 5398665
> View attachment 5398666
> View attachment 5398668
> 
> Naturally colder weather means more on top so widens out the upper half. I think it’s summer clothing that’s harder as but I’m more likely to reverse the coastal grandma, dark tight top and long wide trousers.
> View attachment 5398677
> 
> The new dark navy capris are fine but I just need to play a bit more with the brighter ones to get it right. They are relaxed daytime anyway so maybe the answer is to channel @cowgirlboots attitude and just go for it as no one else is looking at my saddlebags!!


I think your outfits look great and that horizontal stripe sweater outfit is a great guide for the bright capri dilemma. It draws attention to your top snd visually balances you. Maybe a color block top with a bolder color up top or a bolder stripe would let you wear the slimmer cut top you favor but draw the eye up and across your slimmer upper half. Horizontal or diagonal stripes/design. Or maybe a boatneck.

And Happy Mother’s Day to all who wear the hat!!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

DS wouldn’t let me open the box early. It’s the Polene Neuf/Nine in camel. I love this color & see myself using it a lot in the warmer months.

I also see why Polene is popular. The leather feels fantastic & the price point is reasonable. I can definitely see myself adding more bags from this brand.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all this interesting information. Lots of people have suggested a different or loser top with the bright capris so I need to look at that.
> 
> I’ve looked at the thread on this “Coastal Grandma” style and it looks very elegant. You and @diane278 look great! If I was going to embrace it I’d have to do it Anne Hathaway style with pale wider fit trousers and a tucked in white shirt. Long floaty tops make me look huge all over which I’m not. Even at a heavier weight, I have tiny shoulders, a tiny bust, slimmer arms and am smaller through the waist so I need to highlight this. All my weight is in my thighs and legs generally. For me, dark is also more slimming and practical (gardening, dogs, children) just adding some colour pops to go with my style.
> 
> My off duty style ranges from casual semi athletic to slightly preppy to channeling my inner rock chic depending what I’m up too.
> View attachment 5398662
> View attachment 5398663
> View attachment 5398664
> View attachment 5398665
> View attachment 5398666
> View attachment 5398668
> 
> Naturally colder weather means more on top so widens out the upper half. I think it’s summer clothing that’s harder as but I’m more likely to reverse the coastal grandma, dark tight top and long wide trousers.
> View attachment 5398677
> 
> The new dark navy capris are fine but I just need to play a bit more with the brighter ones to get it right. They are relaxed daytime anyway so maybe the answer is to channel @cowgirlboots attitude and just go for it as no one else is looking at my saddlebags!!



thank you so much. I spend some time thinking about overall silhouette when I purchase clothes. Fat accumulates around my middle first and I am short and chunky with big calves (athletic build is the euphemism lol). so some of my issues are different. ..

neckline
A boat neck with three quarter sleeves might work for you. . .
i experiment a lot with a wider or a lower V or scoop neckline; layered necklines framed in a shorter sleeve (to expose thinner parts of the body; or prints to distract.

hourglass shape:every look creates an illusion of waist or skims the body
My best jacket (third pic) is somewhat stiff but suggest an hourglass and skim the body. Basically it’s my way of following @cowgirlsboots method of superimposing an idealized shape over my own. . . She also mentioned a wrap too or waterfall neckline; I do those too. I also do really well with peplum jackets

dark underpining tanks
In the second dress it’s pretty obvious that my shape is a rectangular pear, but I think the skinny v with contrasting tank underneath break up the square of my shoulders and torso.  In the third to last pic, I break from my usual tradition of mixing slim with full garments (the jacket is double breasted, so I made sure to ground the look with two exposed triangles of hourglass of dark tank.

broader shoulder and tapered waist
The second to last creates more volume on top with the shoulder reinforced by ruffles and a fake waist. I don’t normally go for a padded shoulder bc I am broad, but here, it‘s clear that the ruffles raise the shoulder and the tapered shape works

In the last pic, the shorter top and longer jacket create length. for the last two pics, the bottoms are hemmed a bit higher bc I’m 5’2 inches, and longer bottoms would drag me down.

I’m on good terms with all of my SAs, and they give me a quick thumbs up or down on outfits and share their own. A shorter cross body bag (strong graphic diagonal) also helps with my silhouette.

ETA: a final pic with baggy pants and top; the only thing that gives shape is the exposed white of the shirt underneath


----------



## JenJBS

@Vlad  Could you please unpin Post #2410? Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5398773
> 
> DS wouldn’t let me open the box early. It’s the Polene Neuf/Nine in camel. I love this color & see myself using it a lot in the warmer months.
> 
> I also see why Polene is popular. The leather feels fantastic & the price point is reasonable. I can definitely see myself adding more bags from this brand.



Congratulations on your first Polene!        Such a great brand!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Katinahat said:


> It’s good to spoil yourself! Have we seen the Coach? The LV is gorgeous.



I still can't believe it's mine either! Sometimes I look at it and it doesn't click. It doesn't feel real, honestly! This is the Coach bag...


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5398773
> 
> DS wouldn’t let me open the box early. It’s the Polene Neuf/Nine in camel. I love this color & see myself using it a lot in the warmer months.
> 
> I also see why Polene is popular. The leather feels fantastic & the price point is reasonable. I can definitely see myself adding more bags from this brand.


This is gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

Was feeling a bit down and Dh brought me to the Outlets . Mulberry had a gorgeous backpack but it was to heavy for me. We looked in other shops but nothing jumped at me. I saw a Teddy Bear at Mulberry that I loved when Dh pointed it out, so we went back to get it . Then I saw a little Woc in graphite with silver hardware but I thought it would be to small for my phone and glasses. Dh said don’t put it back try to see if they will fit. Well he was right. Now I have a cute teddy bear and a WOC. This day has really turned around. My son is planting the garden for me and that is the best gift. Hope if you are having a hard day it turns around for you.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> Was feeling a bit down and Dh brought me to the Outlets . Mulberry had a gorgeous backpack but it was to heavy for me. We looked in other shops but nothing jumped at me. I saw a Teddy Bear at Mulberry that I loved when Dh pointed it out, so we went back to get it . Then I saw a little Woc in graphite with silver hardware but I thought it would be to small for my phone and glasses. Dh said don’t put it back try to see if they will fit. Well he was right. Now I have a cute teddy bear and a WOC. This day has really turned around. *My son is planting the garden for me and that is the best gift.* Hope if you are having a hard day it turns around for you.


What a wonderful DH and son! Happy Mother’s Day! i am so glad your day turned around!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> What a wonderful DH and son! Happy Mother’s Day! i am so glad your day turned around!


Thank you! Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> I wasn’t aware of the Coastal Grandma style either, that’s awesome. I do tend towards flowy tops and slimmer pants myself so I guess there’s aspects of the style that I’m already doing haha. And I love capris, I live in them during the spring and summer. And fall, when I can get away with it.



Luckily in the DC area it’s often warm through November.  Now if only spring would get here; it’s like March, round two.


----------



## ElainePG

@dcooney4 , here are photos of my second GFG mini crossbody in cranberry. I don't ever zip it up, but I've shown the top of it zipped so you can see where it's been hemmed and where there are raw edges. The outside pocket for the phone has a raw edge, but it doesn't bother me at all. The other raw edge, at the side where the zipper attaches, looks a little unfinished to me, but that's just me. Now that I've seen it, I can't unsee it. On the other hand, one might say it gives the bag kind of a "rustic" look. Maybe.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks. Most days I am back to normal. Some days I still need a nap. The night sweats and hot flashes? They stink, but should get better/go away since I kept my ovaries. Though I am experiencing a lot of stress right now, which affects hormones. My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.


Oh, my dear, I am so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all this interesting information. Lots of people have suggested a different or loser top with the bright capris so I need to look at that.
> 
> I’ve looked at the thread on this “Coastal Grandma” style and it looks very elegant. You and @diane278 look great! If I was going to embrace it I’d have to do it Anne Hathaway style with pale wider fit trousers and a tucked in white shirt. Long floaty tops make me look huge all over which I’m not. Even at a heavier weight, I have tiny shoulders, a tiny bust, slimmer arms and am smaller through the waist so I need to highlight this. All my weight is in my thighs and legs generally. For me, dark is also more slimming and practical (gardening, dogs, children) just adding some colour pops to go with my style.
> 
> My off duty style ranges from casual semi athletic to slightly preppy to channeling my inner rock chic depending what I’m up too.
> View attachment 5398662
> View attachment 5398663
> View attachment 5398664
> View attachment 5398665
> View attachment 5398666
> View attachment 5398668
> 
> Naturally colder weather means more on top so widens out the upper half. I think it’s summer clothing that’s harder as but I’m more likely to reverse the coastal grandma, dark tight top and long wide trousers.
> View attachment 5398677
> 
> The new dark navy capris are fine but I just need to play a bit more with the brighter ones to get it right. They are relaxed daytime anyway so maybe the answer is to channel @cowgirlboots attitude and just go for it as no one else is looking at my saddlebags!!


You look amazing in ALL these photos, @Katinahat . I think you have your style perfected!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Was feeling a bit down and Dh brought me to the Outlets . Mulberry had a gorgeous backpack but it was to heavy for me. We looked in other shops but nothing jumped at me. I saw a Teddy Bear at Mulberry that I loved when Dh pointed it out, so we went back to get it . Then I saw a little Woc in graphite with silver hardware but I thought it would be to small for my phone and glasses. Dh said don’t put it back try to see if they will fit. Well he was right. Now I have a cute teddy bear and a WOC. This day has really turned around. My son is planting the garden for me and that is the best gift. Hope if you are having a hard day it turns around for you.


I'm so glad your day turned around. A little handbag and a little bear will do that. And then your son planting the garden… the joys of being a Mom to a son old enough to take on this job!

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

The last month has been crazy, so I’m only now getting around to posting my metallic bags (and two metallic SLGs).




Back row, left to right: Chanel Mini Flap Bag XS 22C with LGHW (also shown during pink/purple week), Valentino Small Rockstud Crossbody in Gold with GHW, Ela Silver Mini Milck Clutch with SHW

Front row, left to right: Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet in Gold with GHW, Louis Vuitton Key Pouch in Navy Nacre with SHW, Coach Metallic Pink Small Wristlet

On the search for shoes to wear to an upcoming wedding… I went to several stores looking for gold, stacked heel sandals and struck out. I found several pairs of gold sandals I liked, but they were all espadrilles, which is too casual for what I need. I ended up finding a pair of black Valentino sandals that will go with both my black dresses and my navy and gold dresses, so I ended up getting them instead. Here they are, pictured with my gold Dior clutch; I’ll plan to wear this combo with a black sleeveless dress. I found out yesterday when I looked at my niece‘s wedding website that it’s  formal attire. I miss the days when this information was included on the paper invitation, since that caught me off guard!


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Was feeling a bit down and Dh brought me to the Outlets . Mulberry had a gorgeous backpack but it was to heavy for me. We looked in other shops but nothing jumped at me. I saw a Teddy Bear at Mulberry that I loved when Dh pointed it out, so we went back to get it . Then I saw a little Woc in graphite with silver hardware but I thought it would be to small for my phone and glasses. Dh said don’t put it back try to see if they will fit. Well he was right. Now I have a cute teddy bear and a WOC. This day has really turned around. My son is planting the garden for me and that is the best gift. Hope if you are having a hard day it turns around for you.



Pics, please, if you’re so inclined! I’m a sucker for stuffed animals, so I’m super curious about the bear.

ETA: I’m glad to hear your DH and DS were able to lift your spirits today!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> @dcooney4 , here are photos of my second GFG mini crossbody in cranberry. I don't ever zip it up, but I've shown the top of it zipped so you can see where it's been hemmed and where there are raw edges. The outside pocket for the phone has a raw edge, but it doesn't bother me at all. The other raw edge, at the side where the zipper attaches, looks a little unfinished to me, but that's just me. Now that I've seen it, I can't unsee it. On the other hand, one might say it gives the bag kind of a "rustic" look. Maybe.
> 
> View attachment 5398948
> View attachment 5398949


I think this one has a earthy vibe then your green one, but still very pretty. You don’t notice the raw edges on your green one?


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> You look amazing in ALL these photos, @Katinahat . I think you have your style perfected!


I agree!


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> The last month has been crazy, so I’m only now getting around to posting my metallic bags (and two metallic SLGs).
> 
> View attachment 5398953
> 
> 
> Back row, left to right: Chanel Mini Flap Bag XS 22C with LGHW (also shown during pink/purple week), Valentino Small Rockstud Crossbody in Gold with GHW, Ela Silver Mini Milck Clutch with SHW
> 
> Front row, left to right: Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet in Gold with GHW, Louis Vuitton Key Pouch in Navy Nacre with SHW, Coach Metallic Pink Small Wristlet
> 
> On the search for shoes to wear to an upcoming wedding… I went to several stores looking for gold, stacked heel sandals and struck out. I found several pairs of gold sandals I liked, but they were all espadrilles, which is too casual for what I need. I ended up finding a pair of black Valentino sandals that will go with both my black dresses and my navy and gold dresses, so I ended up getting them instead. Here they are, pictured with my gold Dior clutch; I’ll plan to wear this combo with a black sleeveless dress. I found out yesterday when I looked at my niece‘s wedding website that it’s  formal attire. I miss the days when this information was included on the paper invitation, since that caught me off guard!
> 
> View attachment 5398970


They will look great with the bag. Your bags are beautiful .


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> Pics, please, if you’re so inclined! I’m a sucker for stuffed animals, so I’m super curious about the bear.
> 
> ETA: I’m glad to hear your DH and DS were able to lift your spirits today!


Thanks ! I will when I get home.


----------



## dcooney4

He came in a cute box . The bears are numbered up to 350. They got me a different one from the back but I preferred the smile and the scraggly fur on this one. I added my Woc too.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> He came in a cute box . The bears are numbered up to 350. They got me a different one from the back but I preferred the smile and the scraggly fur on this one. I added my Woc too.



Thank you so much for sharing. These are both great! Especially love the bear. And I love that you took appearance into account before purchasing. I’m that person who lines up all the stuffed animals to find the one I like best before buying.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. These are both great! Especially love the bear. And I love that you took appearance into account before purchasing. I’m that person who lines up all the stuffed animals to find the one I like best before buying.


Me too! I the other he brought forward was nicer fur wise but I just liked this little guys smile. When I was a kid a toy designer/ illustrator took me under his wing and brought me to meet many artisans that designed dolls and bears. He always told me to take a few and look the faces before I picked one and I always do. I am glad you do the same.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> View attachment 5397814
> 
> My April bag that I bought sitting in the hospital waiting room…
> 
> So far I’m 1 bag in for the year, 1 jewelry in for the year.
> 
> Mom is still having medical problems. We just aren’t sure what they are - there are four potential causes for her symptoms and it seems like each potential cause one has a specialist who pontificates with authority as to what the answer might be.
> 
> Meanwhile, I’m exhausted



Your bag is lovely! 
I´m really sorry about your Mum! Sending all my best wishes!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> I wasn’t aware of the Coastal Grandma style either, that’s awesome. I do tend towards flowy tops and slimmer pants myself so I guess there’s aspects of the style that I’m already doing haha. And I love capris, I live in them during the spring and summer. And fall, when I can get away with it.


From your posts I can imagine you look great in capris. Was unseasonably warm here today so loads of people were in their costal grandma outfits when I walked into town. Mostly they were under 30! 





BowieFan1971 said:


> I think your outfits look great and that horizontal stripe sweater outfit is a great guide for the bright capri dilemma. It draws attention to your top snd visually balances you. Maybe a color block top with a bolder color up top or a bolder stripe would let you wear the slimmer cut top you favor but draw the eye up and across your slimmer upper half. Horizontal or diagonal stripes/design. Or maybe a boatneck.
> 
> And Happy Mother’s Day to all who wear the hat!!!!


I’d not thought of this but I’m now inspired to look for at colour blocked summery tops. Thanks!


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5398773
> 
> DS wouldn’t let me open the box early. It’s the Polene Neuf/Nine in camel. I love this color & see myself using it a lot in the warmer months.
> 
> I also see why Polene is popular. The leather feels fantastic & the price point is reasonable. I can definitely see myself adding more bags from this brand.


It’s stunning! Congratulations.


880 said:


> thank you so much. I spend some time thinking about overall silhouette when I purchase clothes. Fat accumulates around my middle first and I am short and chunky with big calves (athletic build is the euphemism lol). so some of my issues are different. ..
> 
> neckline
> A boat neck with three quarter sleeves might work for you. . .
> i experiment a lot with a wider or a lower V or scoop neckline; layered necklines framed in a shorter sleeve (to expose thinner parts of the body; or prints to distract.
> 
> hourglass shape:every look creates an illusion of waist or skims the body
> My best jacket (third pic) is somewhat stiff but suggest an hourglass and skim the body. Basically it’s my way of following @cowgirlsboots method of superimposing an idealized shape over my own. . . She also mentioned a wrap too or waterfall neckline; I do those too. I also do really well with peplum jackets
> 
> dark underpining tanks
> In the second dress it’s pretty obvious that my shape is a rectangular pear, but I think the skinny v with contrasting tank underneath break up the square of my shoulders and torso.  In the third to last pic, I break from my usual tradition of mixing slim with full garments (the jacket is double breasted, so I made sure to ground the look with two exposed triangles of hourglass of dark tank.
> 
> broader shoulder and tapered waist
> The second to last creates more volume on top with the shoulder reinforced by ruffles and a fake waist. I don’t normally go for a padded shoulder bc I am broad, but here, it‘s clear that the ruffles raise the shoulder and the tapered shape works
> 
> In the last pic, the shorter top and longer jacket create length. for the last two pics, the bottoms are hemmed a bit higher bc I’m 5’2 inches, and longer bottoms would drag me down.
> 
> I’m on good terms with all of my SAs, and they give me a quick thumbs up or down on outfits and share their own. A shorter cross body bag (strong graphic diagonal) also helps with my silhouette.
> 
> ETA: a final pic with baggy pants and top; the only thing that gives shape is the exposed white of the shirt underneath
> 
> View attachment 5398775
> View attachment 5398776
> View attachment 5398777
> View attachment 5398779
> View attachment 5398780
> View attachment 5398781
> View attachment 5398846


You look amazing! I love that first dress and the last two looks especially. Great to get advice from SAs. I just ask a DD or a friend.


SakuraSakura said:


> I still can't believe it's mine either! Sometimes I look at it and it doesn't click. It doesn't feel real, honestly! This is the Coach bag...


It’s lovely too. Congratulations!


ElainePG said:


> @dcooney4 , here are photos of my second GFG mini crossbody in cranberry. I don't ever zip it up, but I've shown the top of it zipped so you can see where it's been hemmed and where there are raw edges. The outside pocket for the phone has a raw edge, but it doesn't bother me at all. The other raw edge, at the side where the zipper attaches, looks a little unfinished to me, but that's just me. Now that I've seen it, I can't unsee it. On the other hand, one might say it gives the bag kind of a "rustic" look. Maybe.
> 
> View attachment 5398948
> View attachment 5398949


I love the colour and the materials. The edge works with the vibe.


ElainePG said:


> You look amazing in ALL these photos, @Katinahat . I think you have your style perfected!


Thanks!


DME said:


> The last month has been crazy, so I’m only now getting around to posting my metallic bags (and two metallic SLGs).
> 
> View attachment 5398953
> 
> 
> Back row, left to right: Chanel Mini Flap Bag XS 22C with LGHW (also shown during pink/purple week), Valentino Small Rockstud Crossbody in Gold with GHW, Ela Silver Mini Milck Clutch with SHW
> 
> Front row, left to right: Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet in Gold with GHW, Louis Vuitton Key Pouch in Navy Nacre with SHW, Coach Metallic Pink Small Wristlet
> 
> On the search for shoes to wear to an upcoming wedding… I went to several stores looking for gold, stacked heel sandals and struck out. I found several pairs of gold sandals I liked, but they were all espadrilles, which is too casual for what I need. I ended up finding a pair of black Valentino sandals that will go with both my black dresses and my navy and gold dresses, so I ended up getting them instead. Here they are, pictured with my gold Dior clutch; I’ll plan to wear this combo with a black sleeveless dress. I found out yesterday when I looked at my niece‘s wedding website that it’s  formal attire. I miss the days when this information was included on the paper invitation, since that caught me off guard!
> 
> View attachment 5398970


You have gorgeous metallics and you chose the shoes so well. They look comfortable but really sassy!


dcooney4 said:


> He came in a cute box . The bears are numbered up to 350. They got me a different one from the back but I preferred the smile and the scraggly fur on this one. I added my Woc too.


Both stunning! Is it a Darley WOC? Love it and the teddy is so cute.


dcooney4 said:


> Me too! I the other he brought forward was nicer fur wise but I just liked this little guys smile. When I was a kid a toy designer/ illustrator took me under his wing and brought me to meet many artisans that designed dolls and bears. He always told me to take a few and look the faces before I picked one and I always do. I am glad you do the same.


You chose well. I used to love these kind of old fashioned teddies and collected then. Their faces can be very expressive! Unfortunately, my ex used to buy me teddies sometimes and there were connotations as to where, when and why that are less than positive. I couldn’t look at them with the innocence they deserved so I gave them all away just after DD1 was born. I wanted her to have things that were pure. I’m happier collecting bags now. But your little Mulberry bear would have really tempted me.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> From your posts I can imagine you look great in capris. Was unseasonably warm here today so loads of people were in their costal grandma outfits when I walked into town. Mostly they were under 30!
> I’d not thought of this but I’m now inspired to look for at colour blocked summery tops. Thanks!
> 
> It’s stunning! Congratulations.
> 
> You look amazing! I love that first dress and the last two looks especially. Great to get advice from SAs. I just ask a DD or a friend.
> 
> It’s lovely too. Congratulations!
> 
> I love the colour and the materials. The edge works with the vibe.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> You have gorgeous metallics and you chose the shoes so well. They look comfortable but really sassy!
> 
> Both stunning! Is it a Darley WOC? Love it and the teddy is so cute.
> 
> You chose well. I used to love these kind of old fashioned teddies and collected then. Their faces can be very expressive! Unfortunately, my ex used to buy me teddies sometimes and there were connotations as to where, when and why that are less than positive. I couldn’t look at them with the innocence they deserved so I gave them all away just after DD1 was born. I wanted her to have things that were pure. I’m happier collecting bags now. But your little Mulberry bear would have really tempted me.


Thank you! It says B W Clutch Classic Grain on the tag. Does that mean Bayswater? As far your issue , I feel the same about red roses .


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! It says B W Clutch Classic Grain on the tag. Does that mean Bayswater?


Yes, I expect it does. It looks like an original postman’s lock with the tree on it now I look closely rather than the slightly adapted Darley postman’s lock. The Bayswater is superior in my book! Congratulations.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Yes, I expect it does. It looks like an original postman’s lock with the tree on it now I look closely rather than the slightly adapted Darley postman’s lock. The Bayswater is superior in my book! Congratulations.


Yay! It still has the sticker on the metal. I love the smooth burgundy interior.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks. Most days I am back to normal. Some days I still need a nap. The night sweats and hot flashes? They stink, but should get better/go away since I kept my ovaries. Though I am experiencing a lot of stress right now, which affects hormones. My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.



Your family is in my thoughts, Bowie! This community has got you!! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

There must have been something in the water in April. I bought a lot too - clothes, shoes, and handbags. Part of it was needing new clothes for returning to the office. Needed new clothes to accommodate these pandemic pounds. Most of it though was just a desire to shop.

I let go of 2 of my PLG bags. Nothing wrong with them, just wasn’t reaching for them.

Used 16 different bags. Just noticed I used many black/dark bags in April. Will make an effort to use more color this month.


----------



## baghabitz34

@JenJBS @dcooney4 @Katinahat Thanks!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks. Most days I am back to normal. Some days I still need a nap. The night sweats and hot flashes? They stink, but should get better/go away since I kept my ovaries. Though I am experiencing a lot of stress right now, which affects hormones. My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.


I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Thank you everyone for your well wishes and support.


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you everyone for your well wishes and support.



We're here if you need us! My inbox is always open. If there's anything that can make this time easier for you just say the word.


----------



## dcooney4

I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?


I wish I could say my bags are equally rotated, bit they are not. That is starting to change as I get out mote post-Covid. My most used bag is also one of my less expensive ones…my Coach Bay tote. But the last time I used it, it was annoying that everything all jumbled in the bottom and it was a pain to rummage through to find stuff. And I “collected” things/junk because the bag is bigger than I need/usually carry. I love the simplicity of a tote, visually too, but I don’t know if I am really a tote-as-a-main-bag person.

That said, it is an easy bag to carry, is supple and molds to you, and is a great color that goes with almost everything. I am not home, so this is a pic off the net, but you all have seen this one before.


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?



This is an interesting question for everyone.   I will go.

This is my most used bag. Bal First.   It is the smallest of the Bal biker bags.   I just got it last fall to replace a black one just like it.   I am talking about both the blue and more the black with the following comments.

We have a family business and I do a lot of physical labor in that business.   I don't carry much in my bags: wallet, keys, and cell phone so I don't need a big bag.  I prefer hand carry but need shoulder carry in my frequent trips to Home Depot.  This bag has a rather short shoulder strap and the bag snuggles up under my arm as I do my Home Depot shopping.   It is very light.  It is flexible.  I can toss it behind the seat in my truck and it slides down and disappears for those times I don't want to carry it in somewhere but don't want it to be visible in the vehicle.  The black one was a designer beater bag.  I should be reported to the bag police for bag abuse.   I got sick of the black one because I carried it constantly.  I tried to find a replacement for it in a different brand.   Finally gave up and accepted, this just really works for me and got a new to me one in a different color.  So far, I am treating this one a little better than the last one.   I don't love the fringe strings or the biker hardware, but whatever.  The bag is highly functional for me.


----------



## SakuraSakura

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?



For the most part, I tend to switch my bag nearly every day depending on where I'm going. My mother also used a vast majority of my collection during when she was wearing a sling. There are certain bags that get worn more than others all the while they're being rotated depending on circumstance. While I love my Alma BB there are places I wouldn't bring it such as the sketchier thrift store I frequent. Sometimes it boils down to safety, not style.


----------



## Cordeliere

SakuraSakura said:


> For the most part, I tend to switch my bag nearly every day depending on where I'm going. My mother also used a vast majority of my collection during when she was wearing a sling. There are certain bags that get worn more than others all the while they're being rotated depending on circumstance. While I love my Alma BB there are places I wouldn't bring it such as the sketchier thrift store I frequent. Sometimes it boils down to safety, not style.


All get equal love?  No preferred child?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I think this one has a earthy vibe then your green one, but still very pretty. *You don’t notice the raw edges on your green one*?


Well, of course, *now* I do!  But because the green is a dark color, the cut edges along the seams are much less visible.

Really, I'm making a big fuss over those cut edges/unfinished seams. Someone (me) would have to be right on top of the bag, staring down into it, to see them.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> He came in a cute box . The bears are numbered up to 350. They got me a different one from the back but I preferred the smile and the scraggly fur on this one. I added my Woc too.


The bear is a real cutie! I love his alternating blue paws.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?


At the moment it's my PS1 Tiny, even though I've only had it a couple of months. I tend to reach for it when I'm doing a quick supermarket run, or when Mr. PG and I are doing a bay walk. I don't carry it for the entire day, because it's small, but it's the perfect size to hold a CC case, keys, my inhaler, and my phone. And even sunglasses.


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> This is an interesting question for everyone.   I will go.
> 
> This is my most used bag. Bal First.   It is the smallest of the Bal biker bags.   I just got it last fall to replace a black one just like it.   I am talking about both the blue and more the black with the following comments.
> 
> We have a family business and I do a lot of physical labor in that business.   I don't carry much in my bags: wallet, keys, and cell phone so I don't need a big bag.  I prefer hand carry but need shoulder carry in my frequent trips to Home Depot.  This bag has a rather short shoulder strap and the bag snuggles up under my arm as I do my Home Depot shopping.   It is very light.  It is flexible.  I can toss it behind the seat in my truck and it slides down and disappears for those times I don't want to carry it in somewhere but don't want it to be visible in the vehicle.  The black one was a designer beater bag.  I should be reported to the bag police for bag abuse.   I got sick of the black one because I carried it constantly.  I tried to find a replacement for it in a different brand.   Finally gave up and accepted, this just really works for me and got a new to me one in a different color.  So far, I am treating this one a little better than the last one.   I don't love the fringe strings or the biker hardware, but whatever.  The bag is highly functional for me.
> 
> View attachment 5399275


That's a sweet little bag! It sounds as though it works perfectly for you.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Cordeliere said:


> All get equal love?  No preferred child?


As my mom would say... I have a favourite boy AND a favourite girl.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?


I do not equally rotate my bags. I just use whatever I feel like carrying, goes with my outfit or outing for the day.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?


Hrmmmm... 
My most used/carried bag is the LV Lock Me Bucket in black with 129 wears - since I started keeping track in 2018.
Of course it's a black bag


----------



## dcooney4

Last year it was this tote. Since I didn’t go many places except to watercolor class. This year they are fairly evenly rotated so far.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> At the moment it's my PS1 Tiny, even though I've only had it a couple of months. I tend to reach for it when I'm doing a quick supermarket run, or when Mr. PG and I are doing a bay walk. I don't carry it for the entire day, because it's small, but it's the perfect size to hold a CC case, keys, my inhaler, and my phone. And even sunglasses.


That sounds like a great size.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> This is an interesting question for everyone.   I will go.
> 
> This is my most used bag. Bal First.   It is the smallest of the Bal biker bags.   I just got it last fall to replace a black one just like it.   I am talking about both the blue and more the black with the following comments.
> 
> We have a family business and I do a lot of physical labor in that business.   I don't carry much in my bags: wallet, keys, and cell phone so I don't need a big bag.  I prefer hand carry but need shoulder carry in my frequent trips to Home Depot.  This bag has a rather short shoulder strap and the bag snuggles up under my arm as I do my Home Depot shopping.   It is very light.  It is flexible.  I can toss it behind the seat in my truck and it slides down and disappears for those times I don't want to carry it in somewhere but don't want it to be visible in the vehicle.  The black one was a designer beater bag.  I should be reported to the bag police for bag abuse.   I got sick of the black one because I carried it constantly.  I tried to find a replacement for it in a different brand.   Finally gave up and accepted, this just really works for me and got a new to me one in a different color.  So far, I am treating this one a little better than the last one.   I don't love the fringe strings or the biker hardware, but whatever.  The bag is highly functional for me.
> 
> View attachment 5399275


I have always loved the look of this .


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wish I could say my bags are equally rotated, bit they are not. That is starting to change as I get out mote post-Covid. My most used bag is also one of my less expensive ones…my Coach Bay tote. But the last time I used it, it was annoying that everything all jumbled in the bottom and it was a pain to rummage through to find stuff. And I “collected” things/junk because the bag is bigger than I need/usually carry. I love the simplicity of a tote, visually too, but I don’t know if I am really a tote-as-a-main-bag person.
> 
> That said, it is an easy bag to carry, is supple and molds to you, and is a great color that goes with almost everything. I am not home, so this is a pic off the net, but you all have seen this one before.
> 
> View attachment 5399257


A perfect neutral.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?



My most used bag is the mustard patent New Lock. She has become my absolutely carefree every day bag and makes me happy every time I reach for her.




My bags are certainly not equally rotated...  from time to time another Dior or more frequently some vintage bag go out with me. Last week I needed to make a good impression at an appointment, so dressed up decently and actually wore my red Delidior for the first time.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> My most used bag is the mustard patent New Lock. She has become my absolutely carefree every day bag and makes me happy every time I reach for her.
> 
> View attachment 5399678


So glad! It really is a happy bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> So glad! It really is a happy bag.


+1


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?


Mine aren't equally rotated. There are bags I love more than others and bags that are too small to use every day. I don't think there is one that is most used. My numbers are skewed because every time we go on vacation I pick one bag to take and that one ends up getting two or three weeks of continuous use. That doesn't mean I love it more; it just met the qualifications of a bag for travel. I can't even pick one as being the most useful.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?



My totes, since those are the bags I carry to work, which is where I spend more of my life than I would like to admit. I have more bags than I do totes, which is sad because the bags see so much less use than the totes!? I would love to be the kind of person who switches out her bags most days. I’ve tried, but I really want to get to work so I can get the day over with and I never spend the time switching out my bags. Hmmm… I’m much better when I’m off, since I will take time to plan out my clothes, bags, SLGs, etc.


----------



## afroken

@msd_bags @880 I've been wanting to go back to Japan for years now. I had a trip booked for April 2020 and have been waiting for the border to reopen for tourists. I might be going to Europe during the fall, so hopefully I can go during cherry blossom season next year.



Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you!
> Paris was packed, lots of people everywhere. We had a day that we spent with a chef (catering) - she took us to a street market (I fell in love at one of the cheese stands - the guy looked just like Bradley Cooper!) and then a cooking lesson - I learned how to make a soufflé!
> View attachment 5396225
> 
> We made Magret duck breast, mashed celery root, and a pan sauce.
> View attachment 5396227
> 
> We fithe Musee D’Orsay,
> View attachment 5396228
> 
> had coffee at a bistro on a sidewalk, bought a baguette and took it to Luxembourg Gardens and ate it sitting and watching kids playing with boats. We walked everywhere, had so many fabulous dinners (I highly recommended Guy Savoy but it is very spendy),
> View attachment 5396224
> 
> and I met the lovely women I bought my second Plumes En Fete from and had dinner at her restaurant.
> 
> It was our second trip to Beaune, but our first time to attend an event at the Clos de Vougeot - the Chapitre d’Amitie Franco-Americaine. I can’t even explain what a production this is, it’s just incredible.
> View attachment 5396241
> 
> We also toured Dijon,
> View attachment 5396244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had lunch with Laurent Ponsot at his new winery, saw the Hospice de Beaune
> View attachment 5396243
> 
> and managed to walk up and down a cobblestoned path in high heels without breaking my ankles or falling over after a very long evening fill with fabulous wine.
> And then back to Paris, where I found this at the Sevres boutique - Marble Silk Brides de Gala! ❤
> View attachment 5396239
> 
> View attachment 5396245


What a wonderful trip you're having! Paris is so magical. Your scarf is beautiful  



BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks. Most days I am back to normal. Some days I still need a nap. The night sweats and hot flashes? They stink, but should get better/go away since I kept my ovaries. Though I am experiencing a lot of stress right now, which affects hormones. My mom’s brain tumor began progressing again after two years of being stable and she has noticeably deteriorated over the last month. I was told on Wednesday that she is dying.


I'm so sorry to hear this, @BowieFan1971


dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?


My most used bag changes every couple of weeks. For the past month, it's been one of my Happy Bags. So much personality and great for spring:



Before I got my Happy Bags, I used my Massaccesi Bouquet in brown suede and The Row Wander in grey suede. They fit random winter accessories such as mittens. There's something about suede that's perfect for winter, it's like a soft warm hug:





—————

I'm going on a vacation to Punta Cana with some friends in late June. Hoping I can get some opinions here. I've gained a bit of weight in my stomach area during the pandemic, and it's something that I'm very self-conscious about. I've been looking for some nice swimsuits that have tummy control. I saw some very pretty ones at Summersalt but their tummy control swimsuits don't have bra cups. I also saw some at Lands End. Spanx only has one and it doesn't have any "flair". Does anyone have any other recommendations on where to buy tummy control swimsuits? Preferably cheap.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?


My bags are not equally rotated. I’m very similar to @DME and it’s my work tote that’s currently getting used most. I also spend too much time there! I have other work bags but this is the lightest so easiest to carry when walking with resorting to a backpack which I did for most of 2021. 


My other most used bag is currently my KS nylon satchel because it dog walks in all weather. Just realised that sounds like the bag walks the dog - if only! Accessories here are dog treats and ball.


And finally trying hard in third place is my Alexa Icon. This is my go to weekend bag but I also carry it to work on days when I need a bit less with me.


These bags all score in the high 20s for carries. My other bags carries are in the low teens or less. I’d like to go out more socially and casually bringing more joy into my life but time, opportunity and money cause restriction - mostly time and opportunity!


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> @msd_bags @880 I've been wanting to go back to Japan for years now. I had a trip booked for April 2020 and have been waiting for the border to reopen for tourists. I might be going to Europe during the fall, so hopefully I can go during cherry blossom season next year.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful trip you're having! Paris is so magical. Your scarf is beautiful
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this, @BowieFan1971
> 
> My most used bag changes every couple of weeks. For the past month, it's been one of my Happy Bags. So much personality and great for spring:
> View attachment 5399824
> 
> 
> Before I got my Happy Bags, I used my Massaccesi Bouquet in brown suede and The Row Wander in grey suede. They fit random winter accessories such as mittens. There's something about suede that's perfect for winter, it's like a soft warm hug:
> View attachment 5399825
> 
> View attachment 5399826
> 
> 
> —————
> 
> I'm going on a vacation to Punta Cana with some friends in late June. Hoping I can get some opinions here. I've gained a bit of weight in my stomach area during the pandemic, and it's something that I'm very self-conscious about. I've been looking for some nice swimsuits that have tummy control. I saw some very pretty ones at Summersalt but their tummy control swimsuits don't have bra cups. I also saw some at Lands End. Spanx only has one and it doesn't have any "flair". Does anyone have any other recommendations on where to buy tummy control swimsuits? Preferably cheap.


Love your happy bags and delighted you are reaching for them. 

I can’t advise on tummy control swimsuits as they bring images of horror for me! Getting into them (and out again) is a nightmare. They are not made for the pear shaped ladies. The tummy control is way too tight to get on over ample thighs leading too contortist movements. And should a bathroom visit be needed mid sunbathing after getting the costume wet in the pool! Impossible! 

If I don’t dare to bare in a bikini (think ample coverage not teenie weenie), I reach for a longline Tankini with high waisted briefs, buying the top half at least one size smaller than the bottoms if not two!


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> @msd_bags @880 I've been wanting to go back to Japan for years now. I had a trip booked for April 2020 and have been waiting for the border to reopen for tourists. I might be going to Europe during the fall, so hopefully I can go during cherry blossom season next year.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful trip you're having! Paris is so magical. Your scarf is beautiful
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this, @BowieFan1971
> 
> My most used bag changes every couple of weeks. For the past month, it's been one of my Happy Bags. So much personality and great for spring:
> View attachment 5399824
> 
> 
> Before I got my Happy Bags, I used my Massaccesi Bouquet in brown suede and The Row Wander in grey suede. They fit random winter accessories such as mittens. There's something about suede that's perfect for winter, it's like a soft warm hug:
> View attachment 5399825
> 
> View attachment 5399826
> 
> 
> —————
> 
> I'm going on a vacation to Punta Cana with some friends in late June. Hoping I can get some opinions here. I've gained a bit of weight in my stomach area during the pandemic, and it's something that I'm very self-conscious about. I've been looking for some nice swimsuits that have tummy control. I saw some very pretty ones at Summersalt but their tummy control swimsuits don't have bra cups. I also saw some at Lands End. Spanx only has one and it doesn't have any "flair". Does anyone have any other recommendations on where to buy tummy control swimsuits? Preferably cheap.


I'm not sure about the tummy control but I have a Lands End swimsuit. It's the regular tank suit. It's okay. It is kind of hard to get on and the leg openings don't fit that well, but my thighs are skinnier than most. I like the fit of LL Bean better. In my experience, the tummy control doesn't necessarily make your tummy look flat. It works better if the style is more camouflaging. For example, the gathered fabric of this suit helps hide any bulges: https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/922...egular&bc=12-27-624&feat=624-GN1&csp=f&pos=10 I'm not recommending this particular suit as I've never tried it myself, just something with this type of gathers. It doesn't mention cups but I would think it should have them. I like Reebok swimwear too. 

If you can get to a store to try things on, it might help you figure out what works. There are a few brands I bought at department stores a few years ago that had good tummy camouflage. I can't look now as DH is sleeping but if I remember I'll look tomorrow. However, I think these brands, if they still make them, probably sell for over $100.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## coffee2go

whateve said:


> Mine aren't equally rotated. There are bags I love more than others and bags that are too small to use every day. I don't think there is one that is most used. My numbers are skewed because every time we go on vacation I pick one bag to take and that one ends up getting two or three weeks of continuous use. That doesn't mean I love it more; it just met the qualifications of a bag for travel. I can't even pick one as being the most useful.



I’m same as you! I have some bags that might be sitting on shelf most of the time and just be used for a special occasion, or depending on season or the outfit. My most used bags starting from Jan 2022 for sure have been Lanvin hobo bag, Celine belt bag , Chloe C bag in small size, Celine folded cabas in small and Valextra Iside. For some reason I’m not using shopping tote as much as I used to, and prefer structured bags that can be worn either on crook of my arm or crossbody, or in general small bags that fit all my essentials.

When traveling, both LANVIN hobo bag and Celine belt bag are the winners for me, one is a small bag that can be worn also as an evening bag, while Celine fits a ton, without being too large, and also is secure.


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> Thanks again for those who told me not to settle… as I waited to see whether a new color would be available for the bag I liked so much… and the waiting paid off!
> 
> I just got back home with the most beautiful emerald green color for my Valextra Triennale
> 
> Today I decided to go and check out the store, whether there have been any “new” arrivals, and there have been so many! There were so many beautiful shades and sizes for Valextra Triennale, but I set my eyes on the one I saw on window display and… well… I got it


Realised I missed congratulating you on your new bag! It’s wonderful. The colour is similar to my Bayswater Tote and I’ve just posted it as my most used bag. It’s really versatile. Enjoy carrying!


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> @msd_bags @880 I've been wanting to go back to Japan for years now. I had a trip booked for April 2020 and have been waiting for the border to reopen for tourists. I might be going to Europe during the fall, so hopefully I can go during cherry blossom season next year.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful trip you're having! Paris is so magical. Your scarf is beautiful
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this, @BowieFan1971
> 
> My most used bag changes every couple of weeks. For the past month, it's been one of my Happy Bags. So much personality and great for spring:
> View attachment 5399824
> 
> 
> Before I got my Happy Bags, I used my Massaccesi Bouquet in brown suede and The Row Wander in grey suede. They fit random winter accessories such as mittens. There's something about suede that's perfect for winter, it's like a soft warm hug:
> View attachment 5399825
> 
> View attachment 5399826
> 
> 
> —————
> 
> I'm going on a vacation to Punta Cana with some friends in late June. Hoping I can get some opinions here. I've gained a bit of weight in my stomach area during the pandemic, and it's something that I'm very self-conscious about. I've been looking for some nice swimsuits that have tummy control. I saw some very pretty ones at Summersalt but their tummy control swimsuits don't have bra cups. I also saw some at Lands End. Spanx only has one and it doesn't have any "flair". Does anyone have any other recommendations on where to buy tummy control swimsuits? Preferably cheap.


I bought a bathing suit from athleta that hides things well and for me it came in tall too.


----------



## Minkette

Living my best pre-pandemic life with my MK Hamilton


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> @msd_bags @880 I've been wanting to go back to Japan for years now. I had a trip booked for April 2020 and have been waiting for the border to reopen for tourists. I might be going to Europe during the fall, so hopefully I can go during cherry blossom season next year.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful trip you're having! Paris is so magical. Your scarf is beautiful
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this, @BowieFan1971
> 
> My most used bag changes every couple of weeks. For the past month, it's been one of my Happy Bags. So much personality and great for spring:
> View attachment 5399824
> 
> 
> Before I got my Happy Bags, I used my Massaccesi Bouquet in brown suede and The Row Wander in grey suede. They fit random winter accessories such as mittens. There's something about suede that's perfect for winter, it's like a soft warm hug:
> View attachment 5399825
> 
> View attachment 5399826
> 
> 
> —————
> 
> I'm going on a vacation to Punta Cana with some friends in late June. Hoping I can get some opinions here. I've gained a bit of weight in my stomach area during the pandemic, and it's something that I'm very self-conscious about. I've been looking for some nice swimsuits that have tummy control. I saw some very pretty ones at Summersalt but their tummy control swimsuits don't have bra cups. I also saw some at Lands End. Spanx only has one and it doesn't have any "flair". Does anyone have any other recommendations on where to buy tummy control swimsuits? Preferably cheap.


Miraclesuit, which you can snag at a hefty discount, uses tummy control AND design elements to flatter less than modelesque bodies in styles that are not frumpy. I have a very Old Hollywood style ruched black one piece of theirs that has gotten me compliments from both men AND teenage girls! Got it at TJ Maxx or Marshall’s for $30, no more than $40.


----------



## BowieFan1971

coffee2go said:


> I’m same as you! I have some bags that might be sitting on shelf most of the time and just be used for a special occasion, or depending on season or the outfit. My most used bags starting from Jan 2022 for sure have been Lanvin hobo bag, Celine belt bag , Chloe C bag in small size, Celine folded cabas in small and Valextra Iside. For some reason I’m not using shopping tote as much as I used to, and prefer structured bags that can be worn either on crook of my arm or crossbody, or in general small bags that fit all my essentials.
> 
> When traveling, both LANVIN hobo bag and Celine belt bag are the winners for me, one is a small bag that can be worn also as an evening bag, while Celine fits a ton, without being too large, and also is secure.


Love the Celine Belt bag. Definitely on my list!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Talk me off the ledge, y’all!!!!

Did some retail therapy and got these for a steal. I saw the solid black but chose these because they are a little less basic/serious/businessy and have more personality. Now I have started looking at pink bags to wear with them for the summer. But 3 times now I have bought and sold pink bags  because I never wore them and the color is not “me.”

Tell me I do not need a pink bag! Even a cheap one!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Talk me off the ledge, y’all!!!!
> 
> Did some retail therapy and got these for a steal. I saw the solid black but chose these because they are a little less basic/serious/businessy and have more personality. Now I have started looking at pink bags to wear with them for the summer. But 3 times now I have bought and sold pink bags  because I never wore them and the color is not “me.”
> 
> Tell me I do not need a pink bag! Even a cheap one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400052


No, you don’t need a pink bag. But a pink bag would go nicely with the shoes.


----------



## baghabitz34

Happy Taupe Tuesday!
Top to bottom, left to right:
Coach Charlie Bucket in taupe, MJ Maverick in iced coffee, MJ mini tote in twine
MJ small tote in cement, MCM Boston in urban taupe, Fendi Sunshine shopper in grey


----------



## BowieFan1971

Love that Charlie bucket!


----------



## SakuraSakura

BowieFan1971 said:


> Talk me off the ledge, y’all!!!!
> 
> Did some retail therapy and got these for a steal. I saw the solid black but chose these because they are a little less basic/serious/businessy and have more personality. Now I have started looking at pink bags to wear with them for the summer. But 3 times now I have bought and sold pink bags  because I never wore them and the color is not “me.”
> 
> Tell me I do not need a pink bag! Even a cheap one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400052



Oh Bowie those are gorgeous! You need a bag to go with your beautiful new shoes ( I'm sorry I am an enabler today!)


----------



## Cordeliere

afroken said:


> @msd_bags @880 I've been wanting to go back to Japan for years now. I had a trip booked for April 2020 and have been waiting for the border to reopen for tourists. I might be going to Europe during the fall, so hopefully I can go during cherry blossom season next year.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful trip you're having! Paris is so magical. Your scarf is beautiful
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this, @BowieFan1971
> 
> My most used bag changes every couple of weeks. For the past month, it's been one of my Happy Bags. So much personality and great for spring:
> View attachment 5399824
> 
> 
> Before I got my Happy Bags, I used my Massaccesi Bouquet in brown suede and The Row Wander in grey suede. They fit random winter accessories such as mittens. There's something about suede that's perfect for winter, it's like a soft warm hug:
> View attachment 5399825
> 
> View attachment 5399826
> 
> 
> —————
> 
> I'm going on a vacation to Punta Cana with some friends in late June. Hoping I can get some opinions here. I've gained a bit of weight in my stomach area during the pandemic, and it's something that I'm very self-conscious about. I've been looking for some nice swimsuits that have tummy control. I saw some very pretty ones at Summersalt but their tummy control swimsuits don't have bra cups. I also saw some at Lands End. Spanx only has one and it doesn't have any "flair". Does anyone have any other recommendations on where to buy tummy control swimsuits? Preferably cheap.


That gray suede is really pretty.  What a perfect winter bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

SakuraSakura said:


> Oh Bowie those are gorgeous! You need a bag to go with your beautiful new shoes ( I'm sorry I am an enabler today!)


+1


----------



## Paris Girl

baghabitz34 said:


> I do not equally rotate my bags. I just use whatever I feel like carrying, goes with my outfit or outing for the day.


That’s exactly what I do. I have so many that it would be a full time job to keep track if I rotated them! It’s bad enough that I have so many choices it’s hard to pick.

I did work with a VP who rotated her wardrobe and she wore the same outfits on the same days of the week. So like every three weeks on a Tuesday she’d wear her gray suit with a red silk blouse. And every third Monday she’d wear the same royal blue dress. She said it took away her having to try making a choice. She said it was easier for her. She’d switch her wardrobe choices based on seasons.

I like variety and my mood changes so I can’t be locked into a rotation schedule like that. But it works for some people. Instead I change my mind several times when choosing my bags for the day. They all want to go out. Lol!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> These bags all score in the high 20s for carries. My other bags carries are in the low teens or less. I’d like to go out more socially and casually bringing more joy into my life but time, opportunity and money cause restriction - mostly time and opportunity!



Before the pandemic, DH and I went out 3-4 times a week so I had plenty of opportunities to build an outfit around one of my Hermes vintage lady bags.   Now I have no desire to go out.   My inner home body has taken over my life.   Now I think about going to a performance of something, and my reaction is it is too much work.  I think I have the same diminished energy issues that others have talked about.  About the only places I am willing to go is to a movie or one of my few favorite restaurants just to get a favorite dish.   I would prefer to order delivery or stream the movie.   I imagine my bags are sulking.   Planning to moisturize them just so they know they are still loved.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> I’m same as you! I have some bags that might be sitting on shelf most of the time and just be used for a special occasion, or depending on season or the outfit. My most used bags starting from Jan 2022 for sure have been Lanvin hobo bag, Celine belt bag , Chloe C bag in small size, Celine folded cabas in small and Valextra Iside. For some reason I’m not using shopping tote as much as I used to, and prefer structured bags that can be worn either on crook of my arm or crossbody, or in general small bags that fit all my essentials.
> 
> When traveling, both LANVIN hobo bag and Celine belt bag are the winners for me, one is a small bag that can be worn also as an evening bag, while Celine fits a ton, without being too large, and also is secure.


I confess.   I have a major bag crush on your Valextra Iside.


----------



## lill_canele

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?



I generally rotate most of my bags equally (I usually carry only a small wallet or card holder, keys, phone, and lipbalm). My denim YSL bag gets used more during the summer, but fortunately summer lasts a long time in California.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> +1


Ok, enablers! I have several black summer dresses I can wear these shoes with. I could and would also wear colored shoes and/or accessories with them, since I am not a monochromatic black outfit girl. I was thinking of getting a small shoulder tote style The Sak crochet bag for warmer weather, especially since black leather feels heavy looking to me in summer. Do I get a black one? Or a pink one? Or get one of each? I also have a bag like this, black Gucci mono canvas, I can wear
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Bought a pink bag…crochet Speedy 25. $19 all in


----------



## BowieFan1971

And this one for $10 all in…a black crochet version of my Coach Bay tote.


----------



## Paris Girl

Katinahat said:


> My bags are not equally rotated. I’m very similar to @DME and it’s my work tote that’s currently getting used most. I also spend too much time there! I have other work bags but this is the lightest so easiest to carry when walking with resorting to a backpack which I did for most of 2021.
> View attachment 5399935
> 
> My other most used bag is currently my KS nylon satchel because it dog walks in all weather. Just realised that sounds like the bag walks the dog - if only! Accessories here are dog treats and ball.
> View attachment 5399934
> 
> And finally trying hard in third place is my Alexa Icon. This is my go to weekend bag but I also carry it to work on days when I need a bit less with me.
> View attachment 5399936
> 
> These bags all score in the high 20s for carries. My other bags carries are in the low teens or less. I’d like to go out more socially and casually bringing more joy into my life but time, opportunity and money cause restriction - mostly time and opportunity!


My Mulberry kindred spirit!


----------



## Paris Girl

Katinahat said:


> Love your happy bags and delighted you are reaching for them.
> 
> I can’t advise on tummy control swimsuits as they bring images of horror for me! Getting into them (and out again) is a nightmare. They are not made for the pear shaped ladies. The tummy control is way too tight to get on over ample thighs leading too contortist movements. And should a bathroom visit be needed mid sunbathing after getting the costume wet in the pool! Impossible!
> 
> If I don’t dare to bare in a bikini (think ample coverage not teenie weenie), I reach for a longline Tankini with high waisted briefs, buying the top half at least one size smaller than the bottoms if not two!


Omg! I laughed at your contortionist comment! We rent a villa in St Croix with our own pool and I found that living in a swimsuit, especially when wet, is easier if I wear a tankini. My first clue that a Miraclesuit (tummy control) one piece, while slimming and flattering on me, was not a good option was taking a bio break. Trying to put that wet, tight thing on again was challenging to say the least. I opted for bottom piece that is Miraclesuit brand in black that is easier to get on and off. Then I pair it with different tankini tops. All I wear down there is a swimming suit so it’s much more practical.


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm having a rough mental health day. I've been so anxious to the point of it being unmanagable... The bus was very late and I mistakenly deleted a segment of my notes. I hope your days have been better. Here's my beautiful Louis Vuitton Alma BB


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Last year it was this tote. Since I didn’t go many places except to watercolor class. This year they are fairly evenly rotated so far.


Totes are popular in this response! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> My most used bag is the mustard patent New Lock. She has become my absolutely carefree every day bag and makes me happy every time I reach for her.
> 
> View attachment 5399678
> 
> 
> My bags are certainly not equally rotated...  from time to time another Dior or more frequently some vintage bag go out with me. Last week I needed to make a good impression at an appointment, so dressed up decently and actually wore my red Delidior for the first time.


Beautiful. I can see why you love this. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Talk me off the ledge, y’all!!!!
> 
> Did some retail therapy and got these for a steal. I saw the solid black but chose these because they are a little less basic/serious/businessy and have more personality. Now I have started looking at pink bags to wear with them for the summer. But 3 times now I have bought and sold pink bags  because I never wore them and the color is not “me.”
> 
> Tell me I do not need a pink bag! Even a cheap one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400052


Beautiful! Everyone needs pink bag. I have 5!


baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Taupe Tuesday!
> Top to bottom, left to right:
> Coach Charlie Bucket in taupe, MJ Maverick in iced coffee, MJ mini tote in twine
> MJ small tote in cement, MCM Boston in urban taupe, Fendi Sunshine shopper in grey
> 
> View attachment 5400116
> View attachment 5400117


Happy taupe Tuesday too! Lovely bags!


Cordeliere said:


> Before the pandemic, DH and I went out 3-4 times a week so I had plenty of opportunities to build an outfit around one of my Hermes vintage lady bags.   Now I have no desire to go out.   My inner home body has taken over my life.   Now I think about going to a performance of something, and my reaction is it is too much work.  I think I have the same diminished energy issues that others have talked about.  About the only places I am willing to go is to a movie or one of my few favorite restaurants just to get a favorite dish.   I would prefer to order delivery or stream the movie.   I imagine my bags are sulking.   Planning to moisturize them just so they know they are still loved.


I get this! I have definitely got energy issues too and general low mood following my severe PTSD episode which means I don’t always enjoy things as much as I think I will. Perhaps we all have low mood after Covid as a collective trauma? Avoidance and Detatchment can be stress response. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bought a pink bag…crochet Speedy 25. $19 all in
> View attachment 5400268


You see! Everyone needs a pink bag and this was a bargain. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> And this one for $10 all in…a black crochet version of my Coach Bay tote.
> View attachment 5400272


And black! 


Paris Girl said:


> Omg! I laughed at your contortionist comment! We rent a villa in St Croix with our own pool and I found that living in a swimsuit, especially when wet, is easier if I wear a tankini. My first clue that a Miraclesuit (tummy control) one piece, while slimming and flattering on me, was not a good option was taking a bio break. Trying to put that wet, tight thing on again was challenging to say the least. I opted for bottom piece that is Miraclesuit brand in black that is easier to get on and off. Then I pair it with different tankini tops. All I wear down there is a swimming suit so it’s much more practical.


I didn’t know Miraclesuit did bottoms! I must see if anywhere in the UK sells them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Talk me off the ledge, y’all!!!!
> 
> Did some retail therapy and got these for a steal. I saw the solid black but chose these because they are a little less basic/serious/businessy and have more personality. Now I have started looking at pink bags to wear with them for the summer. But 3 times now I have bought and sold pink bags  because I never wore them and the color is not “me.”
> 
> Tell me I do not need a pink bag! Even a cheap one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400052



Do not buy a pink bag! If you already bought and sold on 3 pink bags without using them you do not love this colour and they are not for you!
Ilove your new shoes!


----------



## Katinahat

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm having a rough mental health day. I've been so anxious to the point of it being unmanagable... The bus was very late and I mistakenly deleted a segment of my notes. I hope your days have been better. Here's my beautiful Louis Vuitton Alma BB


Sorry to hear that! I was like that yesterday. Had to keep checking myself at work to stop tears brimming up.

I’m glad you can appreciate your beautiful bag still. I hope you have some good strategies to use and support for when you feel anxious. Grounding techniques are great for anxiety attacks.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, enablers! I have several black summer dresses I can wear these shoes with. I could and would also wear colored shoes and/or accessories with them, since I am not a monochromatic black outfit girl. I was thinking of getting a small shoulder tote style The Sak crochet bag for warmer weather, especially since black leather feels heavy looking to me in summer. Do I get a black one? Or a pink one? Or get one of each? I also have a bag like this, black Gucci mono canvas, I can wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I love the Gucci! It would go very well with the new shoes.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm having a rough mental health day. I've been so anxious to the point of it being unmanagable... The bus was very late and I mistakenly deleted a segment of my notes. I hope your days have been better. Here's my beautiful Louis Vuitton Alma BB



Sending you a huge hug! Tomorrow will be another day!


----------



## lukelook

More bags said:


> My grey bags,
> *2017*
> 
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2022*
> 
> Hermes Etain Evergrain Massai Cut 40
> Hermes Etain Bolide 31 Taurillon Clemence GHW
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM (29) Clemence PHW
> Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote
> Chanel 14P Silver Metallic Reissue Camera Case


Hi there, I love your Chanel camera bag. Is that medium or small? I just purchased a preowned medium. Can you wear your crossbody? Mine can be worn crossbody, but it's above my waist, which doesn't look good.  And I am 4" 11 in height. The chain strap is too short for a crossbody. I wondered if I could have lengthened the chain strap at any  Chanel boutique store or gone to a leather surgeon. Any advice. Thank you


----------



## Paris Girl

I


Katinahat said:


> Totes are popular in this response!
> 
> Beautiful. I can see why you love this.
> 
> Beautiful! Everyone needs pink bag. I have 5!
> 
> Happy taupe Tuesday too! Lovely bags!
> 
> I get this! I have definitely got energy issues too and general low mood following my severe PTSD episode which means I don’t always enjoy things as much as I think I will. Perhaps we all have low mood after Covid as a collective trauma? Avoidance and Detatchment can be stress response.
> 
> You see! Everyone needs a pink bag and this was a bargain.
> 
> And black!
> 
> I didn’t know Miraclesuit did bottoms! I must see if anywhere in the UK sells them.


I have these. Got mine on sale with department store but they are worth it. You can change out the top and look like it’s another whole swimsuit. Comfortable and slimming. For me anyway. Good luck!


			https://www.amazon.com/Miraclesuit-Swimwear-Slimming-Control-Bathing/dp/B092JPP7ZX/ref=sr_1_57?keywords=Miraclesuit&qid=1652218191&refinements=p_n_size_browse-vebin%3A2343349011&rnid=2343347011&s=apparel&sr=1-57


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, enablers! I have several black summer dresses I can wear these shoes with. I could and would also wear colored shoes and/or accessories with them, since I am not a monochromatic black outfit girl. I was thinking of getting a small shoulder tote style The Sak crochet bag for warmer weather, especially since black leather feels heavy looking to me in summer. Do I get a black one? Or a pink one? Or get one of each? I also have a bag like this, black Gucci mono canvas, I can wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Get one sac to start and see how you like it. Then get pink if you love it. The Gucci is very pretty but doesn’t have a summery vibe. Though you could add a bright scarf to it.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Taupe Tuesday!
> Top to bottom, left to right:
> Coach Charlie Bucket in taupe, MJ Maverick in iced coffee, MJ mini tote in twine
> MJ small tote in cement, MCM Boston in urban taupe, Fendi Sunshine shopper in grey
> 
> View attachment 5400116
> View attachment 5400117


I love all of these bags, my favourite is your Charlie bucket.


----------



## JenJBS

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm having a rough mental health day. I've been so anxious to the point of it being unmanagable... The bus was very late and I mistakenly deleted a segment of my notes. I hope your days have been better. Here's my beautiful Louis Vuitton Alma BB



HUGS! More HUGS!


----------



## DME

afroken said:


> I'm going on a vacation to Punta Cana with some friends in late June. Hoping I can get some opinions here. I've gained a bit of weight in my stomach area during the pandemic, and it's something that I'm very self-conscious about. I've been looking for some nice swimsuits that have tummy control. I saw some very pretty ones at Summersalt but their tummy control swimsuits don't have bra cups. I also saw some at Lands End. Spanx only has one and it doesn't have any "flair". Does anyone have any other recommendations on where to buy tummy control swimsuits? Preferably cheap.



I’m a fan of La Blanca. I’ve had several of their tankinis and love them! And I’m pretty sure @whateve and I have the opposite body types, but I second Reebok, so that tells me they work for multiple shapes.


----------



## Paris Girl

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm having a rough mental health day. I've been so anxious to the point of it being unmanagable... The bus was very late and I mistakenly deleted a segment of my notes. I hope your days have been better. Here's my beautiful Louis Vuitton Alma BB


Had one of those last week. Seemed like nothing went right. The good thing is that it’s behind me now. Better days ahead! Any probably a new handbag……!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Talk me off the ledge, y’all!!!!
> 
> Did some retail therapy and got these for a steal. I saw the solid black but chose these because they are a little less basic/serious/businessy and have more personality. Now I have started looking at pink bags to wear with them for the summer. But 3 times now I have bought and sold pink bags  because I never wore them and the color is not “me.”
> 
> Tell me I do not need a pink bag! Even a cheap one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400052


So cute! I'm no help. I love pink bags!  I rarely use my ballerina pink bag but the fuchsia ones get used all the time.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Before the pandemic, DH and I went out 3-4 times a week so I had plenty of opportunities to build an outfit around one of my Hermes vintage lady bags.   Now I have no desire to go out.   My inner home body has taken over my life.   Now I think about going to a performance of something, and my reaction is it is too much work.  I think I have the same diminished energy issues that others have talked about.  About the only places I am willing to go is to a movie or one of my few favorite restaurants just to get a favorite dish.   I would prefer to order delivery or stream the movie.   I imagine my bags are sulking.   Planning to moisturize them just so they know they are still loved.


Pre pandemic we went to a movie nearly every week. I haven't been in a movie theater since before lockdown. I don't have a desire to anymore. I do enjoy eating out. I'm so glad we are back to do that. It isn't too much work because there would be more work for me if we ate at home.


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> @msd_bags @880 I've been wanting to go back to Japan for years now. I had a trip booked for April 2020 and have been waiting for the border to reopen for tourists. I might be going to Europe during the fall, so hopefully I can go during cherry blossom season next year.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful trip you're having! Paris is so magical. Your scarf is beautiful
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this, @BowieFan1971
> 
> My most used bag changes every couple of weeks. For the past month, it's been one of my Happy Bags. So much personality and great for spring:
> View attachment 5399824
> 
> 
> Before I got my Happy Bags, I used my Massaccesi Bouquet in brown suede and The Row Wander in grey suede. They fit random winter accessories such as mittens. There's something about suede that's perfect for winter, it's like a soft warm hug:
> View attachment 5399825
> 
> View attachment 5399826
> 
> 
> —————
> 
> I'm going on a vacation to Punta Cana with some friends in late June. Hoping I can get some opinions here. I've gained a bit of weight in my stomach area during the pandemic, and it's something that I'm very self-conscious about. I've been looking for some nice swimsuits that have tummy control. I saw some very pretty ones at Summersalt but their tummy control swimsuits don't have bra cups. I also saw some at Lands End. Spanx only has one and it doesn't have any "flair". Does anyone have any other recommendations on where to buy tummy control swimsuits? Preferably cheap.





DME said:


> I’m a fan of La Blanca. I’ve had several of their tankinis and love them! And I’m pretty sure @whateve and I have the opposite body types, but I second Reebok, so that tells me they work for multiple shapes.


I got rid of some of my older suits but one that I loved was made by Gottex.

I love tank suits because I swim laps and don't want a top that is going to float up.


----------



## 880

afroken said:


> @msd_bags @880 I've been wanting to go back to Japan for years now. I had a trip booked for April 2020 and have been waiting for the border to reopen for tourists. I might be going to Europe during the fall, so hopefully I can go during cherry blossom season next year.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful trip you're having! Paris is so magical. Your scarf is beautiful
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this, @BowieFan1971
> 
> My most used bag changes every couple of weeks. For the past month, it's been one of my Happy Bags. So much personality and great for spring:
> View attachment 5399824
> 
> 
> Before I got my Happy Bags, I used my Massaccesi Bouquet in brown suede and The Row Wander in grey suede. They fit random winter accessories such as mittens. There's something about suede that's perfect for winter, it's like a soft warm hug:
> View attachment 5399825
> 
> View attachment 5399826
> 
> 
> —————
> 
> I'm going on a vacation to Punta Cana with some friends in late June. Hoping I can get some opinions here. I've gained a bit of weight in my stomach area during the pandemic, and it's something that I'm very self-conscious about. I've been looking for some nice swimsuits that have tummy control. I saw some very pretty ones at Summersalt but their tummy control swimsuits don't have bra cups. I also saw some at Lands End. Spanx only has one and it doesn't have any "flair". Does anyone have any other recommendations on where to buy tummy control swimsuits? Preferably cheap.



I hope you get to go back to Japan next year

re swimsuits, I have a relatively thick mid section. I last picked up a suit at athleta which seemed to hold me in. . . . I last wore it pre Covid though.

i find a higher leg opening; a deeper neckline ( or V or faux wrap detail) or a bodice detail minimizes my waist.
i am talking about a one piece swimsuit  though I also like tankini suits for the same reasons as @Paris Girl.

ETA: just realized @dcooney4  also recommended athleta  great minds
also I agree with @whateve re bag usage and travel. I have been wearing my TPM Evelyne and mini Della cavalerria quite a bit. If I buy something that I love, such as my resale stingray micro boy, I wear it a lot in the beginning. . .


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> I hope you get to go back to Japan next year
> 
> re swimsuits, I have a relatively thick mid section. I last picked up a suit at athleta which seemed to hold me in. . . . I last wore it pre Covid though.
> 
> i find a higher leg opening; a deeper neckline ( or V or faux wrap detail) or a bodice detail minimizes my waist.
> i am talking about a one piece swimsuit


For me I like a higher leg opening but a higher neck as it makes my body look longer. I'll have to try athleta.


----------



## Cookiefiend

afroken said:


> @msd_bags @880 I've been wanting to go back to Japan for years now. I had a trip booked for April 2020 and have been waiting for the border to reopen for tourists. I might be going to Europe during the fall, so hopefully I can go during cherry blossom season next year.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful trip you're having! Paris is so magical. Your scarf is beautiful
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this, @BowieFan1971
> 
> My most used bag changes every couple of weeks. For the past month, it's been one of my Happy Bags. So much personality and great for spring:
> View attachment 5399824
> 
> 
> Before I got my Happy Bags, I used my Massaccesi Bouquet in brown suede and The Row Wander in grey suede. They fit random winter accessories such as mittens. There's something about suede that's perfect for winter, it's like a soft warm hug:
> View attachment 5399825
> 
> View attachment 5399826
> 
> 
> —————
> 
> I'm going on a vacation to Punta Cana with some friends in late June. Hoping I can get some opinions here. I've gained a bit of weight in my stomach area during the pandemic, and it's something that I'm very self-conscious about. I've been looking for some nice swimsuits that have tummy control. I saw some very pretty ones at Summersalt but their tummy control swimsuits don't have bra cups. I also saw some at Lands End. Spanx only has one and it doesn't have any "flair". Does anyone have any other recommendations on where to buy tummy control swimsuits? Preferably cheap.


Thank you! We did have so much fun... but now - back to work!

I'm going to be an outlier... Do Not Worry about your 'tummy'.
Girlllll - go celebrate with your friends - drink some champagne, jump in the water, and smile. That's what everyone will see - your happy joyful smile. 

Cheers honey! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Talk me off the ledge, y’all!!!!
> 
> Did some retail therapy and got these for a steal. I saw the solid black but chose these because they are a little less basic/serious/businessy and have more personality. Now I have started looking at pink bags to wear with them for the summer. But 3 times now I have bought and sold pink bags  because I never wore them and the color is not “me.”
> 
> Tell me I do not need a pink bag! Even a cheap one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400052


Welllpppp - I say buy a cute pink bag!
But... make it a fun pink! Not a sweet pink, but a fun and happy pink!
(looking at my MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch - the ONLY pink bag that's made it for 4 years! I think it's the color and the size - not too big and such a great color!) 


baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Taupe Tuesday!
> Top to bottom, left to right:
> Coach Charlie Bucket in taupe, MJ Maverick in iced coffee, MJ mini tote in twine
> MJ small tote in cement, MCM Boston in urban taupe, Fendi Sunshine shopper in grey
> 
> View attachment 5400116
> View attachment 5400117


wow...


----------



## Jereni

Doing some catch up 



baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5398773
> 
> DS wouldn’t let me open the box early. It’s the Polene Neuf/Nine in camel. I love this color & see myself using it a lot in the warmer months.
> 
> I also see why Polene is popular. The leather feels fantastic & the price point is reasonable. I can definitely see myself adding more bags from this brand.



Gorgeous, congrats!



DME said:


> Luckily in the DC area it’s often warm through November.  Now if only spring would get here; it’s like March, round two.



I hear you, so tired of the colder weather!



dcooney4 said:


> He came in a cute box . The bears are numbered up to 350. They got me a different one from the back but I preferred the smile and the scraggly fur on this one. I added my Woc too.



very cute. Congrats on the new bag!



BowieFan1971 said:


> Talk me off the ledge, y’all!!!!
> 
> Did some retail therapy and got these for a steal. I saw the solid black but chose these because they are a little less basic/serious/businessy and have more personality. Now I have started looking at pink bags to wear with them for the summer. But 3 times now I have bought and sold pink bags  because I never wore them and the color is not “me.”
> 
> Tell me I do not need a pink bag! Even a cheap one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400052



Very cute shoes. Love that floral design. I am the worst person to try and convince someone not to buy a pink bag.



SakuraSakura said:


> I'm having a rough mental health day. I've been so anxious to the point of it being unmanagable... The bus was very late and I mistakenly deleted a segment of my notes. I hope your days have been better. Here's my beautiful Louis Vuitton Alma BB



I’m sorry to hear all that and hope you are feeling better. I’m having a rough week myself. 



Katinahat said:


> I get this! I have definitely got energy issues too and general low mood following my severe PTSD episode which means I don’t always enjoy things as much as I think I will. Perhaps we all have low mood after Covid as a collective trauma? Avoidance and Detatchment can be stress response.
> 
> You see! Everyone needs a pink bag and this was a bargain.
> 
> And black!
> 
> I didn’t know Miraclesuit did bottoms! I must see if anywhere in the UK sells them.



Yeah maybe the low mood thing is pretty common. Mine has reached a fever pitch this week. I’m so stressed about work that it’s interrupting my sleep.


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Thanks again for those who told me not to settle… as I waited to see whether a new color would be available for the bag I liked so much… and the waiting paid off!
> 
> I just got back home with the most beautiful emerald green color for my Valextra Triennale
> 
> Today I decided to go and check out the store, whether there have been any “new” arrivals, and there have been so many! There were so many beautiful shades and sizes for Valextra Triennale, but I set my eyes on the one I saw on window display and… well… I got it



Fantastic!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you. It is like a horrible cloud. But the rest of the world continues like nothing is happening. I have to operate in that world, but it’s not my world. I don’t know what to feel so I am just taking it day by day.



 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> i am so sorry for your loss of your mom. hugs
> 
> @papertiger, based on what you’ve shared of your bags and aesthetic, somehow I didn’t channel anna piagge, but rather Isabelle blow. . .
> 
> @SakuraSakura , your new purchases are well deserved and sound lovely! Congrats



I loved Isabelle Blow, total icon, maverick and had a fantastic eye


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> The last month has been crazy, so I’m only now getting around to posting my metallic bags (and two metallic SLGs).
> 
> View attachment 5398953
> 
> 
> Back row, left to right: Chanel Mini Flap Bag XS 22C with LGHW (also shown during pink/purple week), Valentino Small Rockstud Crossbody in Gold with GHW, Ela Silver Mini Milck Clutch with SHW
> 
> Front row, left to right: Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet in Gold with GHW, Louis Vuitton Key Pouch in Navy Nacre with SHW, Coach Metallic Pink Small Wristlet
> 
> On the search for shoes to wear to an upcoming wedding… I went to several stores looking for gold, stacked heel sandals and struck out. I found several pairs of gold sandals I liked, but they were all espadrilles, which is too casual for what I need. I ended up finding a pair of black Valentino sandals that will go with both my black dresses and my navy and gold dresses, so I ended up getting them instead. Here they are, pictured with my gold Dior clutch; I’ll plan to wear this combo with a black sleeveless dress. I found out yesterday when I looked at my niece‘s wedding website that it’s  formal attire. I miss the days when this information was included on the paper invitation, since that caught me off guard!
> 
> View attachment 5398970



These are an excellent choice (and combo) you'll be able to dance all night, plus plenty of ways to style these shoes for every occasion or just to wear.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> He came in a cute box . The bears are numbered up to 350. They got me a different one from the back but I preferred the smile and the scraggly fur on this one. I added my Woc too.



Yes we do!  (sorry catching-up) 

He is so totally adorable, I'm very excited, he's so cute. I wish I'd bought a Gucci leather bear (in the sale) years ago when I had the chance.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> This is an interesting question for everyone.   I will go.
> 
> This is my most used bag. Bal First.   It is the smallest of the Bal biker bags.   I just got it last fall to replace a black one just like it.   I am talking about both the blue and more the black with the following comments.
> 
> We have a family business and I do a lot of physical labor in that business.   I don't carry much in my bags: wallet, keys, and cell phone so I don't need a big bag.  I prefer hand carry but need shoulder carry in my frequent trips to Home Depot.  This bag has a rather short shoulder strap and the bag snuggles up under my arm as I do my Home Depot shopping.   It is very light.  It is flexible.  I can toss it behind the seat in my truck and it slides down and disappears for those times I don't want to carry it in somewhere but don't want it to be visible in the vehicle.  The black one was a designer beater bag.  I should be reported to the bag police for bag abuse.   I got sick of the black one because I carried it constantly.  I tried to find a replacement for it in a different brand.   Finally gave up and accepted, this just really works for me and got a new to me one in a different color.  So far, I am treating this one a little better than the last one.   I don't love the fringe strings or the biker hardware, but whatever.  The bag is highly functional for me.
> 
> View attachment 5399275



I'm like the polar opposite, I love the aesthetics of Bar Moto bags (and the 'vintage' leathers) but can't deal with using them. That's why my only Bal has some of the look but very much a more structured hand-held


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I am curious what is your most used bag or are they equally rotated?



Hermes Evelyne is my most used bag x 1M. I carry it almost everyday with whichever other bag I'm carrying


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> @msd_bags @880 I've been wanting to go back to Japan for years now. I had a trip booked for April 2020 and have been waiting for the border to reopen for tourists. I might be going to Europe during the fall, so hopefully I can go during cherry blossom season next year.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful trip you're having! Paris is so magical. Your scarf is beautiful
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this, @BowieFan1971
> 
> My most used bag changes every couple of weeks. For the past month, it's been one of my Happy Bags. So much personality and great for spring:
> View attachment 5399824
> 
> 
> Before I got my Happy Bags, I used my Massaccesi Bouquet in brown suede and The Row Wander in grey suede. They fit random winter accessories such as mittens. There's something about suede that's perfect for winter, it's like a soft warm hug:
> View attachment 5399825
> 
> View attachment 5399826
> 
> 
> —————
> 
> I'm going on a vacation to Punta Cana with some friends in late June. Hoping I can get some opinions here. I've gained a bit of weight in my stomach area during the pandemic, and it's something that I'm very self-conscious about. I've been looking for some nice swimsuits that have tummy control. I saw some very pretty ones at Summersalt but their tummy control swimsuits don't have bra cups. I also saw some at Lands End. Spanx only has one and it doesn't have any "flair". Does anyone have any other recommendations on where to buy tummy control swimsuits? Preferably cheap.



M&S has a huge range of tummy control swimsuits at good prices. 

The only ones I've bought from them don't have tummy control (not saying I don't need it ) I have this one in navy and another in black.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Talk me off the ledge, y’all!!!!
> 
> Did some retail therapy and got these for a steal. I saw the solid black but chose these because they are a little less basic/serious/businessy and have more personality. Now I have started looking at pink bags to wear with them for the summer. But 3 times now I have bought and sold pink bags  because I never wore them and the color is not “me.”
> 
> Tell me I do not need a pink bag! Even a cheap one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400052



You don't need a pink bag, you absolutely don't need to 'steal' the scene from these on your feet


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Taupe Tuesday!
> Top to bottom, left to right:
> Coach Charlie Bucket in taupe, MJ Maverick in iced coffee, MJ mini tote in twine
> MJ small tote in cement, MCM Boston in urban taupe, Fendi Sunshine shopper in grey
> 
> View attachment 5400116
> View attachment 5400117



Perfection!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok, enablers! I have several black summer dresses I can wear these shoes with. I could and would also wear colored shoes and/or accessories with them, since I am not a monochromatic black outfit girl. I was thinking of getting a small shoulder tote style The Sak crochet bag for warmer weather, especially since black leather feels heavy looking to me in summer. Do I get a black one? Or a pink one? Or get one of each? I also have a bag like this, black Gucci mono canvas, I can wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I have a Gucci black (tan trimmed) canvas Gucci and a black patent basket with bamboo handle. Black can look totally chic in the Summer.


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm having a rough mental health day. I've been so anxious to the point of it being unmanagable... The bus was very late and I mistakenly deleted a segment of my notes. I hope your days have been better. Here's my beautiful Louis Vuitton Alma BB



at least you looked uber-stylish

Seriously. I'm sorry about your notes, I really hate it when I do something like that too. For me, it happens quite often.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> That sounds like a great size.


It really is. Now I have to hold myself back from getting a second one (in a different color) on a reseller site!

I don't need it. I don't need it. I don't need it…


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Talk me off the ledge, y’all!!!!
> 
> Did some retail therapy and got these for a steal. I saw the solid black but chose these because they are a little less basic/serious/businessy and have more personality. Now I have started looking at pink bags to wear with them for the summer. But 3 times now I have bought and sold pink bags  because I never wore them and the color is not “me.”
> 
> Tell me I do not need a pink bag! Even a cheap one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400052


I've bought & sold two pink bags also, so I know what you mean! One was cheap, one was super-expensive, so I still twitch at the thought of a pink bag. (Nothing wrong with a pink bag, BTW. Just not  my style. And I'm guessing not yours?)

Think about what sort of outfit you'd pair with these darling shoes. And THEN think of the bag. I'm guessing you may already have one in your closet. Perhaps a cute straw bag?


----------



## baghabitz34

baghabitz34 said:


> Happy Taupe Tuesday!
> Top to bottom, left to right:
> Coach Charlie Bucket in taupe, MJ Maverick in iced coffee, MJ mini tote in twine
> MJ small tote in cement, MCM Boston in urban taupe, Fendi Sunshine shopper in grey
> 
> View attachment 5400116
> View attachment 5400117


It’s funny so many of you liked the Charlie. My favorite is the Fendi Shopper & my most used out of the group is the MCM Boston.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bought a pink bag…crochet Speedy 25. $19 all in
> View attachment 5400268


$19 is brilliant! The color is perfect with the shoes, and if you're tired of it by the end of the summer you can donate it. Such a sweet li'l bag.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm having a rough mental health day. I've been so anxious to the point of it being unmanagable... The bus was very late and I mistakenly deleted a segment of my notes. I hope your days have been better. Here's my beautiful Louis Vuitton Alma BB


I'm so sorry. Sounds as though things really piled on yesterday between the bus and (ugh!) deleting your notes. I hope things turn around.


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> Before the pandemic, DH and I went out 3-4 times a week so I had plenty of opportunities to build an outfit around one of my Hermes vintage lady bags.  * Now I have no desire to go out.   My inner home body has taken over my life. *  Now I think about going to a performance of something, and my reaction is it is too much work.  I think I have the same diminished energy issues that others have talked about.  About the only places I am willing to go is to a movie or one of my few favorite restaurants just to get a favorite dish.   I would prefer to order delivery or stream the movie.   I imagine my bags are sulking.   Planning to moisturize them just so they know they are still loved.


My doctor says she hears this sort of thing from so many of her patients. She says it isn't exactly depression, because these aren't patients who have dealt with depression in the past, but in another way it IS depression, if that makes sense. Triggered by the pandemic, obviously, plus everything else that's going on in the world. 

I'm working on this, trying to pull together a nice outfit every day, even if I'm just going to the supermarket or taking my Mom to a doctor's appointment. That's the only reason I've been able to rotate my bags & my H scarves. I do find it gives me a little lift.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

ElainePG said:


> *I'm working on this, trying to pull together a nice outfit every day, even if I'm just going to the supermarket or taking my Mom to a doctor's appointment. That's the only reason I've been able to rotate my bags & my H scarves. I do find it gives me a little lift.*


I should do this.


----------



## ElainePG

Speaking of bears… I don't know if I've ever posted my little Burberry guy. He's a charm, but I never put him on a handbag. He sits on my desk next to my laptop (or on it, if my back is turned). 

His name is Bogart, obviously, because of the trench coat.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> M&S has a huge range of tummy control swimsuits at good prices.
> 
> The only ones I've bought from them don't have tummy control (not saying I don't need it ) I have this one in navy and another in black.
> 
> View attachment 5400591


I love this suit. When I was much younger I had something similar.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I love this suit. When I was much younger I had something similar.



It's really, _really_ nice on.

At first I thought it was a bit sexy for me. Usually finding anything other than Speedo race-cut costumes a nightmare. I had a similar one piece in black where top and bottom were solid and the midriff was sheer, I wore it so much I literally wore it out, so was looking to replace. This one is a bit more grown-up, but nothing (you wouldn't want) shows and feels totally secure. Very well cut and strong. I try to wash and store carefully because I want them to last a few years.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of bears… I don't know if I've ever posted my little Burberry guy. He's a charm, but I never put him on a handbag. He sits on my desk next to my laptop (or on it, if my back is turned).
> 
> His name is Bogart, obviously, because of the trench coat.
> 
> View attachment 5400730



He's so cute, literally the _classic_ Burberry charm. They were very silly to stop selling a range of these.

I have one too, but the Punk. Mine guards my best inherited  crystal glasses and china when not attached to a Burberry bag. He also represents me at work as when my camera's off, he's my avatar at online meetings. Today I wore my Gucci moto jacket so we'd actually match (if his hair was red or mine blue)




Curious, but why don't you ever use him on a bag? _Too_ cute?


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sending you a huge hug! Tomorrow will be another day!


Good advice. One on my DBT mantras. “This too will pass”.


Paris Girl said:


> I
> 
> I have these. Got mine on sale with department store but they are worth it. You can change out the top and look like it’s another whole swimsuit. Comfortable and slimming. For me anyway. Good luck!
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Miraclesuit-Swimwear-Slimming-Control-Bathing/dp/B092JPP7ZX/ref=sr_1_57?keywords=Miraclesuit&qid=1652218191&refinements=p_n_size_browse-vebin%3A2343349011&rnid=2343347011&s=apparel&sr=1-57


Thanks. I looked on the UK Amazon and they were £140. I’ll keep looking as they seem great.


whateve said:


> So cute! I'm no help. I love pink bags!  I rarely use my ballerina pink bag but the fuchsia ones get used all the time.


Snap! Fellow pink fan. 


whateve said:


> Pre pandemic we went to a movie nearly every week. I haven't been in a movie theater since before lockdown. I don't have a desire to anymore. I do enjoy eating out. I'm so glad we are back to do that. It isn't too much work because there would be more work for me if we ate at home.


I went to the cinema on Sunday. It was empty and very good.


Jereni said:


> Very cute shoes. Love that floral design. I am the worst person to try and convince someone not to buy a pink bag.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear all that and hope you are feeling better. I’m having a rough week myself.
> Yeah maybe the low mood thing is pretty common. Mine has reached a fever pitch this week. I’m so stressed about work that it’s interrupting my sleep.


Sorry to hear you are having a bad week too and suffering low mood. My ADs are ones that help me sleep or I’d be in exactly the same position myself with work. I want to get off them but I know I need them to sleep and stay level.


papertiger said:


> at least you looked uber-stylish
> 
> Seriously. I'm sorry about your notes, I really hate it when I do something like that too. For me, it happens quite often.


Indeed, I overwrote a team mates work today and had to ‘fess up to the big boss. Oops! 


ElainePG said:


> It really is. Now I have to hold myself back from getting a second one (in a different color) on a reseller site!
> 
> I don't need it. I don't need it. I don't need it…


But you want it…


ElainePG said:


> I've bought & sold two pink bags also, so I know what you mean! One was cheap, one was super-expensive, so I still twitch at the thought of a pink bag. (Nothing wrong with a pink bag, BTW. Just not  my style. And I'm guessing not yours?)
> 
> Think about what sort of outfit you'd pair with these darling shoes. And THEN think of the bag. I'm guessing you may already have one in your closet. Perhaps a cute straw bag?


Good advice! While I love pink, I’m like that with red and green.


ElainePG said:


> My doctor says she hears this sort of thing from so many of her patients. She says it isn't exactly depression, because these aren't patients who have dealt with depression in the past, but in another way it IS depression, if that makes sense. Triggered by the pandemic, obviously, plus everything else that's going on in the world.
> 
> I'm working on this, trying to pull together a nice outfit every day, even if I'm just going to the supermarket or taking my Mom to a doctor's appointment. That's the only reason I've been able to rotate my bags & my H scarves. I do find it gives me a little lift.


That’s a great idea!


ElainePG said:


> Speaking of bears… I don't know if I've ever posted my little Burberry guy. He's a charm, but I never put him on a handbag. He sits on my desk next to my laptop (or on it, if my back is turned).
> 
> His name is Bogart, obviously, because of the trench coat.
> 
> View attachment 5400730


He is cute!


papertiger said:


> It's really, _really_ nice on.
> 
> At first I thought it was a bit sexy for me. Usually finding anything other than Speedo race-cut costumes a nightmare. I had a similar one piece in black where top and bottom were solid and the midriff was sheer, I wore it so much I literally wore it out, so was looking to replace. This one is a bit more grown-up, but nothing (you wouldn't want) shows and feels totally secure. Very well cut and strong. I try to wash and store carefully because I want them to last a few years.


It’s a great cut and I like that balance between revealing and not revealing. It can look very sophisticated, especially in one colour.


papertiger said:


> He's so cute, literally the _classic_ Burberry charm. They were very silly to stop selling a range of these.
> 
> I have one too, but the Punk. Mine guards my best inherited  crystal glasses and china when not attached to a Burberry bag. He also represents me at work as when my camera's off, he's my avatar at online meetings. Today I wore my Gucci moto jacket so we'd actually match (if his hair was red or mine blue)
> 
> View attachment 5400782
> 
> 
> Curious, but why don't you ever use him on a bag? _Too_ cute?


Another cute bear! I love the punk hairstyle.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of bears… I don't know if I've ever posted my little Burberry guy. He's a charm, but I never put him on a handbag. He sits on my desk next to my laptop (or on it, if my back is turned).
> 
> His name is Bogart, obviously, because of the trench coat.
> 
> View attachment 5400730


He is adorable!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> He's so cute, literally the _classic_ Burberry charm. They were very silly to stop selling a range of these.
> 
> I have one too, but the Punk. Mine guards my best inherited  crystal glasses and china when not attached to a Burberry bag. He also represents me at work as when my camera's off, he's my avatar at online meetings. Today I wore my Gucci moto jacket so we'd actually match (if his hair was red or mine blue)
> 
> View attachment 5400782
> 
> 
> Curious, but why don't you ever use him on a bag? _Too_ cute?


He is so cool. All these cute bears hanging around.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bought a pink bag…crochet Speedy 25. $19 all in
> View attachment 5400268


FABULOUS!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of bears… I don't know if I've ever posted my little Burberry guy. He's a charm, but I never put him on a handbag. He sits on my desk next to my laptop (or on it, if my back is turned).
> 
> His name is Bogart, obviously, because of the trench coat.
> 
> View attachment 5400730


The perfect name! So cute!!!!

So is @papertiger ‘s punk bear!


----------



## More bags

lukelook said:


> Hi there, I love your Chanel camera bag. Is that medium or small? I just purchased a preowned medium. Can you wear your crossbody? Mine can be worn crossbody, but it's above my waist, which doesn't look good.  And I am 4" 11 in height. The chain strap is too short for a crossbody. I wondered if I could have lengthened the chain strap at any  Chanel boutique store or gone to a leather surgeon. Any advice. Thank you


Hi @lukelook, thanks for your kind words. Congratulations on your new Camera bag. I think mine is the medium, it’s from the 14P collection and does not have a continuous chain strap. I recall @catsinthebag had a Camera Reissue bag and lengthened the chain strap to be able to wear it crossbody. Hopefully, she’ll chime in on her thoughts and experience!


----------



## JenJBS

Since I'll have to carry a laptop back and forth from work everyday starting next week, my Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase will quickly become my most used bag.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of bears… I don't know if I've ever posted my little Burberry guy. He's a charm, but I never put him on a handbag. He sits on my desk next to my laptop (or on it, if my back is turned).
> 
> His name is Bogart, obviously, because of the trench coat.
> 
> View attachment 5400730


Adorable!     




papertiger said:


> He's so cute, literally the _classic_ Burberry charm. They were very silly to stop selling a range of these.
> 
> I have one too, but the Punk. Mine guards my best inherited  crystal glasses and china when not attached to a Burberry bag. He also represents me at work as when my camera's off, he's my avatar at online meetings. Today I wore my Gucci moto jacket so we'd actually match (if his hair was red or mine blue)
> 
> View attachment 5400782
> 
> 
> Curious, but why don't you ever use him on a bag? _Too_ cute?


So cute!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Since I'll have to carry a laptop back and forth from work everyday starting next week, my Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase will quickly become my most used bag.
> 
> View attachment 5401021


Are you excited for your first day?


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> He's so cute, literally the _classic_ Burberry charm. They were very silly to stop selling a range of these.
> 
> I have one too, but the Punk. Mine guards my best inherited  crystal glasses and china when not attached to a Burberry bag. He also represents me at work as when my camera's off, he's my avatar at online meetings. Today I wore my Gucci moto jacket so we'd actually match (if his hair was red or mine blue)
> 
> View attachment 5400782
> 
> 
> *Curious, but why don't you ever use him on a bag? Too cute?*


LOVE your punk bear, and he's got such a sweet expression on his face.

I probably should use him as a charm, come to think of it. Maybe on one of my GFG bags; I think the handle is strong enough to support him. I'll give it a try. Bogart might enjoy an outing!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Since I'll have to carry a laptop back and forth from work everyday starting next week, my Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase will quickly become my most used bag.
> 
> View attachment 5401021


This will be perfect! Classic & classy.


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of bears… I don't know if I've ever posted my little Burberry guy. He's a charm, but I never put him on a handbag. He sits on my desk next to my laptop (or on it, if my back is turned).
> 
> His name is Bogart, obviously, because of the trench coat.
> 
> View attachment 5400730





papertiger said:


> He's so cute, literally the _classic_ Burberry charm. They were very silly to stop selling a range of these.
> 
> I have one too, but the Punk. Mine guards my best inherited  crystal glasses and china when not attached to a Burberry bag. He also represents me at work as when my camera's off, he's my avatar at online meetings. Today I wore my Gucci moto jacket so we'd actually match (if his hair was red or mine blue)
> 
> View attachment 5400782
> 
> 
> Curious, but why don't you ever use him on a bag? _Too_ cute?



SO ADORABLE!!!

Because I do not have a bear, I will share a cat instead.






Katinahat said:


> Good advice. One on my DBT mantras. “This too will pass”.
> 
> Thanks. I looked on the UK Amazon and they were £140. I’ll keep looking as they seem great.
> 
> Snap! Fellow pink fan.
> 
> I went to the cinema on Sunday. It was empty and very good.
> 
> Sorry to hear you are having a bad week too and suffering low mood. My ADs are ones that help me sleep or I’d be in exactly the same position myself with work. I want to get off them but I know I need them to sleep and stay level.
> 
> Indeed, I overwrote a team mates work today and had to ‘fess up to the big boss. Oops!
> 
> But you want it…
> 
> Good advice! While I love pink, I’m like that with red and green.
> 
> That’s a great idea!
> 
> He is cute!
> 
> It’s a great cut and I like that balance between revealing and not revealing. It can look very sophisticated, especially in one colour.
> 
> Another cute bear! I love the punk hairstyle.



Thank you, sorry you are feeling low also. I also have some sleep aids, and they worked wellast night so that’s good. 



JenJBS said:


> Since I'll have to carry a laptop back and forth from work everyday starting next week, my Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase will quickly become my most used bag.
> 
> View attachment 5401021



Gorgeous!


----------



## catsinthebag

More bags said:


> Hi @lukelook, thanks for your kind words. Congratulations on your new Camera bag. I think mine is the medium, it’s from the 14P collection and does not have a continuous chain strap. I recall @catsinthebag had a Camera Reissue bag and lengthened the chain strap to be able to wear it crossbody. Hopefully, she’ll chime in on her thoughts and experience!



Hi @morebags and @lukelook! yes, I have a camera bag with the continuous chain. A few years ago (fall of 2018, I think?) I sent it to Leather Surgeons to have the chain lengthened. I told them the length I wanted but also attached a loop of Hermes Bolduc ribbon that was the length I wanted the chain to be. I had actually used the ribbon for myself, in order to see how long the chain would have to be for it to hang right crossbody, but the guy I talked to at Leather Surgeons thought it was a great idea. They did a fantastic job. The chain is the perfect length and you can’t tell where the old chain leaves off and the new one begins. If I didn’t know better, I‘d think the entire length of chain was original.

I haven’t used LS for anything else, but my experience with them for this was excellent. Hope this helps!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Are you excited for your first day?


I am!   




ElainePG said:


> I probably should use him as a charm, come to think of it. Maybe on one of my GFG bags; I think the handle is strong enough to support him. I'll give it a try. Bogart might enjoy an outing!


We'd enjoy a pic of Bogart on an outing! Please... Pretty please...




ElainePG said:


> This will be perfect! Classic & classy.


Thank you! 




Jereni said:


> Because I do not have a bear, I will share a cat instead.
> 
> View attachment 5401099
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!


Thank you!    Your cat is beautiful!


----------



## More bags

catsinthebag said:


> Hi @morebags and @lukelook! yes, I have a camera bag with the continuous chain. A few years ago (fall of 2018, I think?) I sent it to Leather Surgeons to have the chain lengthened. I told them the length I wanted but also attached a loop of Hermes Bolduc ribbon that was the length I wanted the chain to be. I had actually used the ribbon for myself, in order to see how long the chain would have to be for it to hang right crossbody, but the guy I talked to at Leather Surgeons thought it was a great idea. They did a fantastic job. The chain is the perfect length and you can’t tell where the old chain leaves off and the new one begins. If I didn’t know better, I‘d think the entire length of chain was original.
> 
> I haven’t used LS for anything else, but my experience with them for this was excellent. Hope this helps!


Thank you catsinthebag, I’m glad you had a great experience with LS and you were able to extend your chain length. It’s such a good bag!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Since I'll have to carry a laptop back and forth from work everyday starting next week, my Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase will quickly become my most used bag.
> 
> View attachment 5401021


Great choice for work, love the neutral shade and sophisticated style. Good luck! Do you start next week?

I had to take my laptop yesterday and ran home with it on my back - no briefcase or leather bag but a specialist running pack. It fitted perfectly in the water system pouch at the back behind the main compartment which was a useful discovery (no need for hydration for a 30-40 minute run in mild weather).


Jereni said:


> SO ADORABLE!!!
> 
> Because I do not have a bear, I will share a cat instead.
> 
> View attachment 5401099
> 
> Thank you, sorry you are feeling low also. I also have some sleep aids, and they worked wellast night so that’s good.


Glad you had a better sleep last night. Your cat is so cute. I’m like you, no bears but two tabbies that look just like your beautiful tiger (plus dog and teenagers - it’s a mad house!).



I wanted to call the fluffy one Mulberry but the family ruled it out.  I think it’s a great name for a cat!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> SO ADORABLE!!!
> 
> Because I do not have a bear, I will share a cat instead.
> 
> View attachment 5401099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sorry you are feeling low also. I also have some sleep aids, and they worked wellast night so that’s good.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!



Can't beat the _real_ thing, what a beauty


----------



## coffee2go

Katinahat said:


> Realised I missed congratulating you on your new bag! It’s wonderful. The colour is similar to my Bayswater Tote and I’ve just posted it as my most used bag. It’s really versatile. Enjoy carrying!



Thank you! I feel like deeper muted tones are much easier for me to wear,  light-colored bags aside my Celine bags in taupe are much harder for me  to style on daily basis


----------



## coffee2go

I’m going to my friends’ wedding this weekend, the venue is a beautiful ex-church, followed by Italian countryside villa’s garden. I’m still debating what to wear:
- DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels
- Sportmax navy dress styled with a necklace, Alaia Cecile bag in nude pink and Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals in matching color
- DvF black dress with red print, Chloe C red mini bag in croco or Fendi black woc and SJP collection black heels

Which you think would be more appropriate? My favorite options are DvF blue polka dot dress with white accessories or DvF black dress with red print that I can layer with red jacket for the evening


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> SO ADORABLE!!!
> 
> Because I do not have a bear, I will share a cat instead.
> 
> View attachment 5401099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sorry you are feeling low also. I also have some sleep aids, and they worked wellast night so that’s good.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!


So Cute!


----------



## dcooney4

coffee2go said:


> I’m going to my friends’ wedding this weekend, the venue is a beautiful ex-church, followed by Italian countryside villa’s garden. I’m still debating what to wear:
> - DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels
> - Sportmax navy dress styled with a necklace, Alaia Cecile bag in nude pink and Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals in matching color
> - DvF black dress with red print, Chloe C red mini bag in croco or Fendi black woc and SJP collection black heels
> 
> Which you think would be more appropriate? My favorite options are DvF blue polka dot dress with white accessories or DvF black dress with red print that I can layer with red jacket for the evening
> 
> View attachment 5401234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401238


I love all the outfits. Will there be a hard surface to walk on? If it is only a lawn you may want a wedge.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Great choice for work, love the neutral shade and sophisticated style. Good luck! Do you start next week?
> 
> I had to take my laptop yesterday and ran home with it on my back - no briefcase or leather bag but a specialist running pack. It fitted perfectly in the water system pouch at the back behind the main compartment which was a useful discovery (no need for hydration for a 30-40 minute run in mild weather).
> 
> Glad you had a better sleep last night. Your cat is so cute. I’m like you, no bears but two tabbies that look just like your beautiful tiger (plus dog and teenagers - it’s a mad house!).
> View attachment 5401204
> View attachment 5401205
> 
> I wanted to call the fluffy one Mulberry but the family ruled it out.  I think it’s a great name for a cat!


So cute too! I love tiger kitties.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Great choice for work, love the neutral shade and sophisticated style. Good luck! Do you start next week?
> 
> I had to take my laptop yesterday and ran home with it on my back - no briefcase or leather bag but a specialist running pack. It fitted perfectly in the water system pouch at the back behind the main compartment which was a useful discovery (no need for hydration for a 30-40 minute run in mild weather).
> 
> Glad you had a better sleep last night. Your cat is so cute. I’m like you, no bears but two tabbies that look just like your beautiful tiger (plus dog and teenagers - it’s a mad house!).
> View attachment 5401204
> View attachment 5401205
> 
> I wanted to call the fluffy one Mulberry but the family ruled it out.  I think it’s a great name for a cat!


I love the name Mulberry! Here is my Jett and my beloved Telly who passed away about 7 years ago at the age of 13. As you can see, tabbies are my favorites!


----------



## DME

ElainePG said:


> LOVE your punk bear, and he's got such a sweet expression on his face.
> 
> I probably should use him as a charm, come to think of it. Maybe on one of my GFG bags; I think the handle is strong enough to support him. I'll give it a try. Bogart might enjoy an outing!



@ElainePG and @papertiger, I’m loving both of your Burberry bears! Are they not in production anymore? I had always wanted to get one, but haven’t yet. I’m worried I missed my chance!

MCM makes some cute stuffed bag charms, too, or at least they used to. They had a lamb at one point that I was sooooo tempted to get for DD (lambs are her favorite animals), but it was over $300 US and I just couldn’t for a small child…


----------



## DME

JenJBS said:


> Since I'll have to carry a laptop back and forth from work everyday starting next week, my Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase will quickly become my most used bag.
> 
> View attachment 5401021



Stunning bag! Wishing you a great first day! Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> I’m going to my friends’ wedding this weekend, the venue is a beautiful ex-church, followed by Italian countryside villa’s garden. I’m still debating what to wear:
> - DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels
> - Sportmax navy dress styled with a necklace, Alaia Cecile bag in nude pink and Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals in matching color
> - DvF black dress with red print, Chloe C red mini bag in croco or Fendi black woc and SJP collection black heels
> 
> Which you think would be more appropriate? My favorite options are DvF blue polka dot dress with white accessories or DvF black dress with red print that I can layer with red jacket for the evening
> 
> View attachment 5401234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401238


They all look appropriate to me.  The Sportmax is the prettiest IMHO, but I can see how the functional aspects of layering for evening would be important.   You can't go wrong no matter which you choose.   Whatever makes you feel fabulous.


----------



## DME

coffee2go said:


> I’m going to my friends’ wedding this weekend, the venue is a beautiful ex-church, followed by Italian countryside villa’s garden. I’m still debating what to wear:
> - DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels
> - Sportmax navy dress styled with a necklace, Alaia Cecile bag in nude pink and Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals in matching color
> - DvF black dress with red print, Chloe C red mini bag in croco or Fendi black woc and SJP collection black heels
> 
> Which you think would be more appropriate? My favorite options are DvF blue polka dot dress with white accessories or DvF black dress with red print that I can layer with red jacket for the evening
> 
> View attachment 5401234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401238



In addition to the great question @dcooney4 asked about walking surfaces (you don’t want shoes sinking!), how formal is the wedding? I like the Sportmax look if more formal, the DvF black and red if more casual and in the evening, and the DvF polka dot if more casual and in the daytime. (You look stunning in all three, so you gave us tough choices!)


----------



## BowieFan1971

coffee2go said:


> I’m going to my friends’ wedding this weekend, the venue is a beautiful ex-church, followed by Italian countryside villa’s garden. I’m still debating what to wear:
> - DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels
> - Sportmax navy dress styled with a necklace, Alaia Cecile bag in nude pink and Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals in matching color
> - DvF black dress with red print, Chloe C red mini bag in croco or Fendi black woc and SJP collection black heels
> 
> Which you think would be more appropriate? My favorite options are DvF blue polka dot dress with white accessories or DvF black dress with red print that I can layer with red jacket for the evening
> 
> View attachment 5401234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401238


I love the polka dot with a shawl/throw for evening. Perfect breezy wedding vibes!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Great choice for work, love the neutral shade and sophisticated style. Good luck! Do you start next week?
> 
> I had to take my laptop yesterday and ran home with it on my back - no briefcase or leather bag but a specialist running pack. It fitted perfectly in the water system pouch at the back behind the main compartment which was a useful discovery (no need for hydration for a 30-40 minute run in mild weather).
> 
> Glad you had a better sleep last night. Your cat is so cute. I’m like you, no bears but two tabbies that look just like your beautiful tiger (plus dog and teenagers - it’s a mad house!).
> View attachment 5401204
> View attachment 5401205
> 
> I wanted to call the fluffy one Mulberry but the family ruled it out.  I think it’s a great name for a cat!



They are _beautiful!!!!_ And I think Mulberry is a great name also! Too bad you didn’t get to use it.  



BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the name Mulberry! Here is my Jett and my beloved Telly who passed away about 7 years ago at the age of 13. As you can see, tabbies are my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 5401293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401295



Aw so adorable!!! Love love love tabbies.


----------



## coffee2go

dcooney4 said:


> I love all the outfits. Will there be a hard surface to walk on? If it is only a lawn you may want a wedge.





Cordeliere said:


> They all look appropriate to me.  The Sportmax is the prettiest IMHO, but I can see how the functional aspects of layering for evening would be important.   You can't go wrong no matter which you choose.   Whatever makes you feel fabulous.





DME said:


> In addition to the great question @dcooney4 asked about walking surfaces (you don’t want shoes sinking!), how formal is the wedding? I like the Sportmax look if more formal, the DvF black and red if more casual and in the evening, and the DvF polka dot if more casual and in the daytime. (You look stunning in all three, so you gave us tough choices!)





BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the polka dot with a shawl/throw for evening. Perfect breezy wedding vibes!



Thank you! Ahah, I know they all look cute, so that’s why it’s hard for me to pick which   I feel like I’ll be bringing two outfits and decide at the location  as I’m not sure about the surface. Could be in the garden, so white shingle  probably, white leather Sergio Rossi would be much better than suede SW or SJP…


----------



## piperdog

BowieFan1971 said:


> Talk me off the ledge, y’all!!!!
> 
> Did some retail therapy and got these for a steal. I saw the solid black but chose these because they are a little less basic/serious/businessy and have more personality. Now I have started looking at pink bags to wear with them for the summer. But 3 times now I have bought and sold pink bags  because I never wore them and the color is not “me.”
> 
> Tell me I do not need a pink bag! Even a cheap one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400052


You don't need a pink bag. If just the shoes have the pop of pink, it's eye-catching. If shoes and bag have pink, it becomes a component of the overall look. Enjoy the shoes, and if you find yourself thinking "I need a pink bag to go with this" when you wear them, then start looking for one.


----------



## piperdog

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! We did have so much fun... but now - back to work!
> 
> I'm going to be an outlier... Do Not Worry about your 'tummy'.
> Girlllll - go celebrate with your friends - drink some champagne, jump in the water, and smile. That's what everyone will see - your happy joyful smile.


Totally agree Cookie! By all objective measures I have no business wearing a bikini. But we've discussed the challenges with some one-pieces, and I love the feel of the sun and the water on my skin, so (sometimes) I wear a bikini. It's not like a little ruching in the right place will suddenly make me look like, umm, whoever is a tall, willow-thin, model these days, so I wear what I like and what is functional.


----------



## JenJBS

DME said:


> Stunning bag! Wishing you a great first day! Please let us know how it goes!



Thank you!     I will. This is such a kind and supportive group!


----------



## baghabitz34

I don’t have a bear or a cat, but…


I do have 3 Baby Yodas/Grogus!


----------



## lill_canele

whateve said:


> Pre pandemic we went to a movie nearly every week. I haven't been in a movie theater since before lockdown. I don't have a desire to anymore. I do enjoy eating out. I'm so glad we are back to do that. It isn't too much work because there would be more work for me if we ate at home.



Same. My husband loves movies and we would go out to see movies almost every week as well! We also haven't been back to a movie theater since before lockdown but surprisingly we're okay with that.

The eating out is something we're definitely happy to get back to. It's usually a great way for us to find a way to spend time with friends and family. It's especially helpful when friends live farther away and then we can meet in the middle by going to a restaurant that's in between where we live so no one has to drive too far.


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> Before the pandemic, DH and I went out 3-4 times a week so I had plenty of opportunities to build an outfit around one of my Hermes vintage lady bags.   Now I have no desire to go out.   My inner home body has taken over my life.   Now I think about going to a performance of something, and my reaction is it is too much work.  I think I have the same diminished energy issues that others have talked about.  About the only places I am willing to go is to a movie or one of my few favorite restaurants just to get a favorite dish.   I would prefer to order delivery or stream the movie.   I imagine my bags are sulking.   Planning to moisturize them just so they know they are still loved.



I feel similarly. My husband and I used to go out frequently (pre-pandemic) when many of our friends lived here. However, most of them have moved right before or during the pandemic. A lot of them have gone back to their home country and don't seem to be able to visit anytime soon. So we've definitely become more about the home life.
And then when we do go out now, I get tired quite easily after one "event", so to speak. Let's say I go out for lunch and shopping with friends. By the end of it, I'm exhausted.  It took so much energy to interact with everyone for that period of time and that was probably only 4-5 hours. I'd just end up staying at home and just relaxing.
I don't know how I did it pre-pandemic when I would go out, go home, go out for dinner with other friends, hang out at someone's house till midnight....maybe I'm just getting old. lol


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> I feel similarly. My husband and I used to go out frequently (pre-pandemic) when many of our friends lived here. However, most of them have moved right before or during the pandemic. A lot of them have gone back to their home country and don't seem to be able to visit anytime soon. So we've definitely become more about the home life.
> And then when we do go out now, I get tired quite easily after one "event", so to speak. Let's say I go out for lunch and shopping with friends. By the end of it, I'm exhausted.  It took so much energy to interact with everyone for that period of time and that was probably only 4-5 hours. I'd just end up staying at home and just relaxing.
> I don't know how I did it pre-pandemic when I would go out, go home, go out for dinner with other friends, hang out at someone's house till midnight....maybe I'm just getting old. lol


I find it very mysterious how much less energy we all have now.


----------



## lill_canele

piperdog said:


> Totally agree Cookie! By all objective measures I have no business wearing a bikini. But we've discussed the challenges with some one-pieces, and I love the feel of the sun and the water on my skin, so (sometimes) I wear a bikini. It's not like a little ruching in the right place will suddenly make me look like, umm, whoever is a tall, willow-thin, model these days, so I wear what I like and what is functional.



Agree about functionality. I think all swimsuits are cute but I like bikinis because they're easy to go to the bathroom (without taking off the entire suit), and I have a huge pet peeve with tan lines. If I'm going out in the sun and know that I'm going to get tanned, I'll make sure that I'm going to evenly tan as much of my body as I can.


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> I’m going to my friends’ wedding this weekend, the venue is a beautiful ex-church, followed by Italian countryside villa’s garden. I’m still debating what to wear:
> - DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels
> - Sportmax navy dress styled with a necklace, Alaia Cecile bag in nude pink and Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals in matching color
> - DvF black dress with red print, Chloe C red mini bag in croco or Fendi black woc and SJP collection black heels
> 
> Which you think would be more appropriate? My favorite options are DvF blue polka dot dress with white accessories or DvF black dress with red print that I can layer with red jacket for the evening
> 
> View attachment 5401234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401238


You look amazing in all of these (awesome legs lady - do you work out?). While all look great on you, I like colour for weddings so would go with the red dress possibly with the blazer but perhaps with the accessories. Either works but then they all do. You can’t go wrong with any of these!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the name Mulberry! Here is my Jett and my beloved Telly who passed away about 7 years ago at the age of 13. As you can see, tabbies are my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 5401293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401295


Awww. So cute! I’m sorry you lost one. I lost my First tabby Lady after 18 years. It broke my heart. When it was just the two of us, she rescued me from my past and my head. Tabby therapy!


Cordeliere said:


> They all look appropriate to me.  The Sportmax is the prettiest IMHO, but I can see how the functional aspects of layering for evening would be important.   You can't go wrong no matter which you choose.   Whatever makes you feel fabulous.





DME said:


> In addition to the great question @dcooney4 asked about walking surfaces (you don’t want shoes sinking!), how formal is the wedding? I like the Sportmax look if more formal, the DvF black and red if more casual and in the evening, and the DvF polka dot if more casual and in the daytime. (You look stunning in all three, so you gave us tough choices!)





BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the polka dot with a shawl/throw for evening. Perfect breezy wedding vibes!


All great advice!


Jereni said:


> They are _beautiful!!!!_ And I think Mulberry is a great name also! Too bad you didn’t get to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw so adorable!!! Love love love tabbies.


Tabby love everywhere! 


piperdog said:


> You don't need a pink bag. If just the shoes have the pop of pink, it's eye-catching. If shoes and bag have pink, it becomes a component of the overall look. Enjoy the shoes, and if you find yourself thinking "I need a pink bag to go with this" when you wear them, then start looking for one.


This is a very valid point.


piperdog said:


> Totally agree Cookie! By all objective measures I have no business wearing a bikini. But we've discussed the challenges with some one-pieces, and I love the feel of the sun and the water on my skin, so (sometimes) I wear a bikini. It's not like a little ruching in the right place will suddenly make me look like, umm, whoever is a tall, willow-thin, model these days, so I wear what I like and what is functional.


I’m with you! Bikini rather than swimsuit!


baghabitz34 said:


> I don’t have a bear or a cat, but…
> View attachment 5401564
> 
> I do have 3 Baby Yodas/Grogus!


May the force be with you!


lill_canele said:


> I feel similarly. My husband and I used to go out frequently (pre-pandemic) when many of our friends lived here. However, most of them have moved right before or during the pandemic. A lot of them have gone back to their home country and don't seem to be able to visit anytime soon. So we've definitely become more about the home life.
> And then when we do go out now, I get tired quite easily after one "event", so to speak. Let's say I go out for lunch and shopping with friends. By the end of it, I'm exhausted.  It took so much energy to interact with everyone for that period of time and that was probably only 4-5 hours. I'd just end up staying at home and just relaxing.
> I don't know how I did it pre-pandemic when I would go out, go home, go out for dinner with other friends, hang out at someone's house till midnight....maybe I'm just getting old. lol


Never getting old!


lill_canele said:


> Agree about functionality. I think all swimsuits are cute but I like bikinis because they're easy to go to the bathroom (without taking off the entire suit), and I have a huge pet peeve with tan lines. If I'm going out in the sun and know that I'm going to get tanned, I'll make sure that I'm going to evenly tan as much of my body as I can.


I don’t tan but I’m with you in the bathroom break!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Since I'll have to carry a laptop back and forth from work everyday starting next week, my Aspinal of London Aerodrome briefcase will quickly become my most used bag.
> 
> View attachment 5401021


Your going to look very chic with this on your first day. Good luck!


----------



## dcooney4

lill_canele said:


> Same. My husband loves movies and we would go out to see movies almost every week as well! We also haven't been back to a movie theater since before lockdown but surprisingly we're okay with that.
> 
> The eating out is something we're definitely happy to get back to. It's usually a great way for us to find a way to spend time with friends and family. It's especially helpful when friends live farther away and then we can meet in the middle by going to a restaurant that's in between where we live so no one has to drive too far.


That is a great idea. I might have to steal that idea.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is my tiger I adopted last year. He snuck under the freshly washed laundry that was still warm.


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> I’m going to my friends’ wedding this weekend, the venue is a beautiful ex-church, followed by Italian countryside villa’s garden. I’m still debating what to wear:
> - DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels
> - Sportmax navy dress styled with a necklace, Alaia Cecile bag in nude pink and Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals in matching color
> - DvF black dress with red print, Chloe C red mini bag in croco or Fendi black woc and SJP collection black heels
> 
> Which you think would be more appropriate? My favorite options are DvF blue polka dot dress with white accessories or DvF black dress with red print that I can layer with red jacket for the evening
> 
> View attachment 5401234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401238


I love option 1.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Your going to look very chic with this on your first day. Good luck!



Thank you!    Will have to get used to carrying both my purse and briefcase/laptop.


----------



## Jereni

lill_canele said:


> And then when we do go out now, I get tired quite easily after one "event", so to speak. Let's say I go out for lunch and shopping with friends. By the end of it, I'm exhausted.  It took so much energy to interact with everyone for that period of time and that was probably only 4-5 hours. I'd just end up staying at home and just relaxing.
> I don't know how I did it pre-pandemic when I would go out, go home, go out for dinner with other friends, hang out at someone's house till midnight....maybe I'm just getting old. lol





Cordeliere said:


> I find it very mysterious how much less energy we all have now.



Yes! ^This!!! Why am I so tired all the time now, and so lonely but then overwhelmed by the thought of going out and seeing people?! Ugh. 



dcooney4 said:


> Here is my tiger I adopted last year. He snuck under the freshly washed laundry that was still warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401762



Aw he is cute and reminds me of my boy. I love kitties cuddling fresh laundry.


----------



## JenJBS

@coffee2go   I vote for  DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels 



Katinahat said:


> Great choice for work, love the neutral shade and sophisticated style. Good luck! Do you start next week?
> 
> I had to take my laptop yesterday and ran home with it on my back - no briefcase or leather bag but a specialist running pack. It fitted perfectly in the water system pouch at the back behind the main compartment which was a useful discovery (no need for hydration for a 30-40 minute run in mild weather).



Thank you!      That's a great way to carry your laptop!


Loving all the beautiful cats! My two would never forgive me if I didn't share their pics...

The grey and white beauty is Jessie. The handsome mini-panther is Kipling.


----------



## Paris Girl

whateve said:


> I love option 1.


Ditto, option 1.


----------



## Paris Girl

Cordeliere said:


> Before the pandemic, DH and I went out 3-4 times a week so I had plenty of opportunities to build an outfit around one of my Hermes vintage lady bags.   Now I have no desire to go out.   My inner home body has taken over my life.   Now I think about going to a performance of something, and my reaction is it is too much work.  I think I have the same diminished energy issues that others have talked about.  About the only places I am willing to go is to a movie or one of my few favorite restaurants just to get a favorite dish.   I would prefer to order delivery or stream the movie.   I imagine my bags are sulking.   Planning to moisturize them just so they know they are still loved.


I find it is lots of effort to go out and sometimes I think it would just be easier to stay home. But once I go I really enjoy getting out. It both energizes and wears me out at the same time. It’s a good kind of tired and I’m always glad I did it.


----------



## Paris Girl

lill_canele said:


> Same. My husband loves movies and we would go out to see movies almost every week as well! We also haven't been back to a movie theater since before lockdown but surprisingly we're okay with that.
> 
> The eating out is something we're definitely happy to get back to. It's usually a great way for us to find a way to spend time with friends and family. It's especially helpful when friends live farther away and then we can meet in the middle by going to a restaurant that's in between where we live so no one has to drive too far.


That’s what we’ve been doing. We met friends last Friday halfway between our homes. They used to live next door. We have been choosing little hole in the wall gems that have great food, cheap prices, and friendly service. The place we met Friday was actually where my parents took me and my siblings for burgers when we were kids because we did not live close to McDonalds. Still fabulous burgers and not a thing had changed with the decor!


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Yes! ^This!!! Why am I so tired all the time now, and so lonely but then overwhelmed by the thought of going out and seeing people?! Ugh.





Paris Girl said:


> I find it is lots of effort to go out and sometimes I think it would just be easier to stay home. But once I go I really enjoy getting out. It both energizes and wears me out at the same time. It’s a good kind of tired and I’m always glad I did it.



@Jereni, I feel this way, too. I want to go out, spend time with friends, etc., but the thought of it is so overwhelming and tiring. But then I think along the lines of what @Paris Girl conveyed and remind myself I just need to muster since I know I’ll have a great time. It will still be tiring, but a good kind of tiring and I always feel better for having gotten out of the house.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> @coffee2go   I vote for  DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!      That's a great way to carry your laptop!
> 
> 
> Loving all the beautiful cats! My two would never forgive me if I didn't share their pics...
> 
> The grey and white beauty is Jessie. The handsome mini-panther is Kipling.
> 
> View attachment 5401951
> View attachment 5401952



Beautiful!!! I love the name Kipling, so perfect for a panther-like kitty. 



DME said:


> @Jereni, I feel this way, too. I want to go out, spend time with friends, etc., but the thought of it is so overwhelming and tiring. But then I think along the lines of what @Paris Girl conveyed and remind myself I just need to muster since I know I’ll have a great time. It will still be tiring, but a good kind of tiring and I always feel better for having gotten out of the house.



Agreed with you and @Paris Girl - even if I feel exhausted by the idea of going out, I still usually do it. I don’t know that I’ve ever regretted the choice to go out once I get organized and go. I just wish I could get back to looking *forward* to going out again.


----------



## baghabitz34

Since spring has finally sprung where I am, thought I’d share this beauty.




Ferragamo Travel tote. No interior pockets, but it has the removable pouch. And the print goes all around the bag including the bottom.

Happy Ferragamo Friday!


----------



## baghabitz34

Re going out: I do feel the lower energy part. But I try to still go - be it in the office a few days a week or out with friends. It’s good for my spirit to get out & socialize. Plus, how else am I going to use these fabulous bags & shoes?


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Since spring has finally sprung where I am, thought I’d share this beauty.
> View attachment 5402354
> View attachment 5402355
> View attachment 5402356
> 
> Ferragamo Travel tote. No interior pockets, but it has the removable pouch. And the print goes all around the bag including the bottom.
> 
> Happy Ferragamo Friday!


Can I even express how pretty this is?!?! What a special set!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Can I even express how pretty this is?!?! What a special set!!!!


Thanks! Glad I got it when I did too…just checked Neiman’s site & they’re gone.


----------



## baghabitz34

Fun Friday Question: Which bag(s) in your collection are your favorites? Not necessarily the most functional, but the ones that bring the most joy? No more than 5 (& a possible honorable mention).


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hmmm…
H 1956 Kelly 35 (the history/legacy), Bolide 35 (my HG), LV Saleya PM in DE (almost the perfect bag), Alma PM mono (gift from DH), no name straw bag from my son

Honorable mentions…the taupe Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir I took to Paris. It was part of an experience I will never forget. And a charcoal Coach Prairie satchel…my first designer bag, gifted by my DH


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> We'd enjoy a pic of Bogart on an outing! Please... Pretty please...


Here's Bogart, on my GFG bag, all ready to go on a fascinating trip… to… the grocery store!


----------



## ElainePG

coffee2go said:


> I’m going to my friends’ wedding this weekend, the venue is a beautiful ex-church, followed by Italian countryside villa’s garden. I’m still debating what to wear:
> - DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels
> - Sportmax navy dress styled with a necklace, Alaia Cecile bag in nude pink and Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals in matching color
> - DvF black dress with red print, Chloe C red mini bag in croco or Fendi black woc and SJP collection black heels
> 
> Which you think would be more appropriate? My favorite options are DvF blue polka dot dress with white accessories or DvF black dress with red print that I can layer with red jacket for the evening
> 
> View attachment 5401234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401238


They all look lovely on you. Because you can layer the red print with the jacket for evening, and because the bag looks so sharp, that's the one I vote for.


----------



## ElainePG

DME said:


> @ElainePG and @papertiger, I’m loving both of your Burberry bears! *Are they not in production anymore?* I had always wanted to get one, but haven’t yet. I’m worried I missed my chance!
> 
> MCM makes some cute stuffed bag charms, too, or at least they used to. They had a lamb at one point that I was sooooo tempted to get for DD (lambs are her favorite animals), but it was over $300 US and I just couldn’t for a small child…


I believe they are still in production. I found Bogart on the Burberry site (though MUCH more than I paid 8 years ago… yikes!). I think @dcooney4 may have found an actual bear (not a charm) at a shop?


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Here is my tiger I adopted last year. He snuck under the freshly washed laundry that was still warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401762


WHAT a sweet face!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Since spring has finally sprung where I am, thought I’d share this beauty.
> View attachment 5402354
> View attachment 5402355
> View attachment 5402356
> 
> Ferragamo Travel tote. No interior pockets, but it has the removable pouch. And the print goes all around the bag including the bottom.
> 
> Happy Ferragamo Friday!


This tote is beautiful!


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Since spring has finally sprung where I am, thought I’d share this beauty.
> View attachment 5402354
> View attachment 5402355
> View attachment 5402356
> 
> Ferragamo Travel tote. No interior pockets, but it has the removable pouch. And the print goes all around the bag including the bottom.
> 
> Happy Ferragamo Friday!



Love it! I almost bought a patterned Ferragamo a few months back.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Fun Friday Question: Which bag(s) in your collection are your favorites? Not necessarily the most functional, but the ones that bring the most joy? No more than 5 (& a possible honorable mention).



For me, currently it’s:

Chanel burgundy coco handle
Chanel green coco handle
Bally nude pink shoulder bag
Celine mint green belt bag
Polene mini Neuf


----------



## Jereni

Honorable mention: my new Polene Huit!!!! This bag is like the epitome of spring to me.





_Another _question for the group: which bag in your wardrobe is your most ‘quintessentially’ spring bag?


----------



## baghabitz34

ElainePG said:


> Here's Bogart, on my GFG bag, all ready to go on a fascinating trip… to… the grocery store!
> View attachment 5402577


Bogart looks perfect on the GFG’s bag!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Here is my tiger I adopted last year. He snuck under the freshly washed laundry that was still warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401762


Lovely tiger!


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Will have to get used to carrying both my purse and briefcase/laptop.


That’s two bags a day - double scores! 


Jereni said:


> Yes! ^This!!! Why am I so tired all the time now, and so lonely but then overwhelmed by the thought of going out and seeing people?! Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw he is cute and reminds me of my boy. I love kitties cuddling fresh laundry.


It’s hard, isn’t it! 


JenJBS said:


> @coffee2go   I vote for  DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!      That's a great way to carry your laptop!
> 
> 
> Loving all the beautiful cats! My two would never forgive me if I didn't share their pics...
> 
> The grey and white beauty is Jessie. The handsome mini-panther is Kipling.
> 
> View attachment 5401951
> View attachment 5401952


Aww, loving all the cats! 


Paris Girl said:


> I find it is lots of effort to go out and sometimes I think it would just be easier to stay home. But once I go I really enjoy getting out. It both energizes and wears me out at the same time. It’s a good kind of tired and I’m always glad I did it.


This is a good point. Usually I feel this way after going out. Not always. 


Paris Girl said:


> That’s what we’ve been doing. We met friends last Friday halfway between our homes. They used to live next door. We have been choosing little hole in the wall gems that have great food, cheap prices, and friendly service. The place we met Friday was actually where my parents took me and my siblings for burgers when we were kids because we did not live close to McDonalds. Still fabulous burgers and not a thing had changed with the decor!


Sounds fabulous. Good burgers are lots of fun. 


DME said:


> @Jereni, I feel this way, too. I want to go out, spend time with friends, etc., but the thought of it is so overwhelming and tiring. But then I think along the lines of what @Paris Girl conveyed and remind myself I just need to muster since I know I’ll have a great time. It will still be tiring, but a good kind of tiring and I always feel better for having gotten out of the house.


Well said! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Since spring has finally sprung where I am, thought I’d share this beauty.
> View attachment 5402354
> View attachment 5402355
> View attachment 5402356
> 
> Ferragamo Travel tote. No interior pockets, but it has the removable pouch. And the print goes all around the bag including the bottom.
> 
> Happy Ferragamo Friday!


This is a beautiful pairing. Love the colour and pattern. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Re going out: I do feel the lower energy part. But I try to still go - be it in the office a few days a week or out with friends. It’s good for my spirit to get out & socialize. Plus, how else am I going to use these fabulous bags & shoes?


Good point!


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Honorable mention: my new Polene Huit!!!! This bag is like the epitome of spring to me.
> 
> View attachment 5402677
> 
> 
> 
> _Another _question for the group: which bag in your wardrobe is your most ‘quintessentially’ spring bag?


Wait…I need details on this lovely Polene. What color is this? What size? I’m already thinking about what will be my next Polene bag.


----------



## baghabitz34

baghabitz34 said:


> Fun Friday Question: Which bag(s) in your collection are your favorites? Not necessarily the most functional, but the ones that bring the most joy? No more than 5 (& a possible honorable mention).


Current faves:




Top to bottom: KS Cameron Street was my first big girl bag I bought for work. I remember being shocked at paying over $400 for a bag at the time.
Coach bag is sentimental because my sisters bought it for me when I graduated from college.
Polene Neuf since it was a Mother’s Day gift from the fellas. DS was so happy I wore the bag he picked this week.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

Faves continued:



Raisin Retiro holds a special place because it took me two years to find it on the preloved market (missed it at the boutique).
Last but certainly not least, the lovely Butterfly Studio. Just because it’s so beautiful & special.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> Fun Friday Question: Which bag(s) in your collection are your favorites? Not necessarily the most functional, but the ones that bring the most joy? No more than 5 (& a possible honorable mention).


I’m chosing 4!
1. Mini Alexa in Mulberry Pink - makes me squeal with joy!
2. Alexa Icon in black - because they brought it back after years of searching.
3. Mini Cara in Quilted Steel Blue - fun but sophisticated, cute but practical (just like me )
4. LongChamp Brioche in Powder - totally loving this new beauty.


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve had a rough day after being triggered twice at work in 24 hours. It still happens unexpectedly and knocks me off balance for a while especially as I was already feeling a bit low. I had to take the afternoon off to regroup.

So thanks to @baghabitz34 for a distracting question. Joyful bags for joyful events. I’m loving looking at all your joyful bags and hoping to see more!


----------



## DME

baghabitz34 said:


> Fun Friday Question: Which bag(s) in your collection are your favorites? Not necessarily the most functional, but the ones that bring the most joy? No more than 5 (& a possible honorable mention).



Great question, but tough to choose five! My current favorites (please don’t tell the rest ):

Hermes Birkin 30 in Etain
Louis Vuitton Neverfull in Damier Ebene
Prada Odette in Bluette
Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet in Gold
Chanel Caviar Quilted Flap Bag in Black

I’ll use the honorable mention option to answer the question @Jereni posed about quintessential summer bags and say my Louis Vuitton Denim Mini Pleaty.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I love all the outfits. Will there be a hard surface to walk on? If it is only a lawn you may want a wedge.



...or maybe a pair of these plastic heel tab covers that provide a bigger surface and protect the heels while keeping you from sinking into lawns.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

piperdog said:


> Totally agree Cookie! By all objective measures I have no business wearing a bikini. But we've discussed the challenges with some one-pieces, and I love the feel of the sun and the water on my skin, so (sometimes) I wear a bikini. It's not like a little ruching in the right place will suddenly make me look like, umm, whoever is a tall, willow-thin, model these days, so I wear what I like and what is functional.



Congratulations on your great mindset! 
You are so right!
If only I was able to transfer the theory into practice...  while I happily can be quite daring with normal clothes, swimwear is a tricky topic... I haven´t worn any kind of swimwear ever since my DS was born 12 years ago. I simply can´t make myself show that much of my body anymore. 
It´s kind of crazy, I know. Until a few days before he was born I practically lived at the local pool wearing the tinyest black bikini ever and celebrating my glorious pregnant body.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations on your great mindset!
> You are so right!
> If only I was able to transfer the theory into practice...  while I happily can be quite daring with normal clothes, swimwear is a tricky topic... I haven´t worn any kind of swimwear ever since my DS was born 12 years ago. I simply can´t make myself show that much of my body anymore.
> It´s kind of crazy, I know. Until a few days before he was born I practically lived at the local pool wearing the tinyest black bikini ever and celebrating my glorious pregnant body.


I'm happy to have a swimming pool in my backyard where I can swim in privacy. I just hope none of the neighbors are looking over the fence. Once when we first moved in I was in the pool when a neighbor came over to welcome us to the neighborhood. I didn't want to be rude but I didn't want to get out of the pool so they could see what I looked like in my swimsuit.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Wait…I need details on this lovely Polene. What color is this? What size? I’m already thinking about what will be my next Polene bag.



This is the ‘nude’ color and it is the larger Huit. I like it a lot! The shape is just so gorgeous, and in this size it has plenty of space. 

I admire your regular Neuf a lot - I think that one may be my next Polene.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm happy to have a swimming pool in my backyard where I can swim in privacy. I just hope none of the neighbors are looking over the fence. Once when we first moved in I was in the pool when a neighbor came over to welcome us to the neighborhood. I didn't want to be rude but I didn't want to get out of the pool so they could see what I looked like in my swimsuit.



You lucky girl! A private pool means you can wear whatever you please- a tiny bikini or a floor length gown and nobody will see or comment... My older DD had a pool in her yard last summer and I actually dug out my ancient tankini to brave joining her. But I got away: the weather changed for the rest of our stay!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Beautiful!!! I love the name Kipling, so perfect for a panther-like kitty.


Thank you!   




Katinahat said:


> I’ve had a rough day after being triggered twice at work in 24 hours. It still happens unexpectedly and knocks me off balance for a while especially as I was already feeling a bit low. I had to take the afternoon off to regroup.


 HUGS!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> I’m chosing 4!
> 1. Mini Alexa in Mulberry Pink - makes me squeal with joy!
> 2. Alexa Icon in black - because they brought it back after years of searching.
> 3. Mini Cara in Quilted Steel Blue - fun but sophisticated, cute but practical (just like me )
> 4. LongChamp Brioche in Powder - totally loving this new beauty.
> View attachment 5402755
> 
> View attachment 5402753
> 
> View attachment 5402752


Your lovely Mulberry pink makes me squeal with delight too, it’s fantastic.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Honorable mention: my new Polene Huit!!!! This bag is like the epitome of spring to me.
> 
> View attachment 5402677
> 
> 
> 
> _Another _question for the group: which bag in your wardrobe is your most ‘quintessentially’ spring bag?


My straw bag. I’m not a white or pastel person, so a straw or cloth bag is as close as I get.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Current faves:
> View attachment 5402746
> View attachment 5402747
> View attachment 5402749
> 
> Top to bottom: KS Cameron Street was my first big girl bag I bought for work. I remember being shocked at paying over $400 for a bag at the time.
> Coach bag is sentimental because my sisters bought it for me when I graduated from college.
> Polene Neuf since it was a Mother’s Day gift from the fellas. DS was so happy I wore the bag he picked this week.


Love that Kate Spade!!!! I understand why you bought it.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> This is the ‘nude’ color and it is the larger Huit. I like it a lot! The shape is just so gorgeous, and in this size it has plenty of space.
> 
> I admire your regular Neuf a lot - I think that one may be my next Polene.


Thanks for the info. The Huit is such a pretty bag, reminds me of a flower.

I’m really liking the Neuf. I can definitely see myself getting more Polene bags.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> I’ve had a rough day after being triggered twice at work in 24 hours. It still happens unexpectedly and knocks me off balance for a while especially as I was already feeling a bit low. I had to take the afternoon off to regroup.
> 
> So thanks to @baghabitz34 for a distracting question. Joyful bags for joyful events. I’m loving looking at all your joyful bags and hoping to see more!


Sending virtual hugs. Happy the joyful bags brought some distraction.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## coffee2go

baghabitz34 said:


> Fun Friday Question: Which bag(s) in your collection are your favorites? Not necessarily the most functional, but the ones that bring the most joy? No more than 5 (& a possible honorable mention).



My Celine belt bag in burgundy red is my favorite bags of all, brings me the biggest joy as I love how smartly it’s designed and this shade of red is my favorite one. If I would be a bag, I would be my definition this one!   Number 2 would be Valextra Iside, I just love how ladylike it is, yet super functional. Number 3 Valextra Triennale… I’ve been eying it for years and now when I finally have it, I just can’t believe my dream came true! I know many people dream Chanel or Hermes, but for me Triennale is the epitome of the ultimate it-bag, despite it not being that famous. Number 4 is Alaia bucket bag, I love its signature laser cut look… and number 5 would be Alaia Cecile bag… it’s super lady-like, I use it rarely, but I love knowing I have it in my collection


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> @coffee2go   I vote for  DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!      That's a great way to carry your laptop!
> 
> 
> Loving all the beautiful cats! My two would never forgive me if I didn't share their pics...
> 
> The grey and white beauty is Jessie. The handsome mini-panther is Kipling.
> 
> View attachment 5401951
> View attachment 5401952


So cute, both of them . I have a black one I adore too.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Since spring has finally sprung where I am, thought I’d share this beauty.
> View attachment 5402354
> View attachment 5402355
> View attachment 5402356
> 
> Ferragamo Travel tote. No interior pockets, but it has the removable pouch. And the print goes all around the bag including the bottom.
> 
> Happy Ferragamo Friday!


Gorgeous!


----------



## BowieFan1971

coffee2go said:


> My Celine belt bag in burgundy red is my favorite bags of all, brings me the biggest joy as I love how smartly it’s designed and this shade of red is my favorite one. If I would be a bag, I would be my definition this one!   Number 2 would be Valextra Iside, I just love how ladylike it is, yet super functional. Number 3 Valextra Triennale… I’ve been eying it for years and now when I finally have it, I just can’t believe my dream came true! I know many people dream Chanel or Hermes, but for me Triennale is the epitome of the ultimate it-bag, despite it not being that famous. Number 4 is Alaia bucket bag, I love its signature laser cut look… and number 5 would be Alaia Cecile bag… it’s super lady-like, I use it rarely, but I love knowing I have it in my collection


I love the Celine Belt bag. I am sure it is gorgeous in burgundy.

I am so glad you have your HG…even if it is not a B, K or CF…


----------



## BowieFan1971

Question for everybody- what’s a small or inexpensive thing that really makes you feel good or that you look pulled together?

For me, it is polished nails. I frequently have polished toes, but my fingernails chip so quickly and I had to keep them short and unpolished for work so I stopped bothering to do my hands. My friend let me use her gel polish set yesterday and my nails had grown, so I tried a new, trendy nail shape and painted them. Amazing how chic it makes me feel…I need to do this more often (though with regular polish…)


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question for everybody- what’s a small or inexpensive thing that really makes you feel good or that you look pulled together?
> 
> For me, it is polished nails. I frequently have polished toes, but my fingernails chip so quickly and I had to keep them short and unpolished for work so I stopped bothering to do my hands. My friend let me use her gel polish set yesterday and my nails had grown, so I tried a new, trendy nail shape and painted them. Amazing how chic it makes me feel…I need to do this more often (though with regular polish…)
> 
> View attachment 5403222
> View attachment 5403222



Love your nails! This is the same for me, I don’t get my nails done as often as I’d like, but it definitely makes me feel more polished and crisp.

The other thing would be a fresh haircut. Or doing a little self-tanner so that I am the same color everyone else is normally (I am SUPER pale).


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Love your nails! This is the same for me, I don’t get my nails done as often as I’d like, but it definitely makes me feel more polished and crisp.
> 
> The other thing would be a fresh haircut. Or doing a little self-tanner so that I am the same color everyone else is normally (I am SUPER pale).


I can never get self tanner on evenly and without streaking! Kudos if you can! I wouldn’t mind giving my legs some color…I am super pale too.

Oh, and sorry about the double shot…didn’t catch that before I hit post.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Honorable mention: my new Polene Huit!!!! This bag is like the epitome of spring to me.
> 
> View attachment 5402677
> 
> 
> 
> _Another _question for the group: which bag in your wardrobe is your most ‘quintessentially’ spring bag?





My Ted Baker bag is the one that most says ‘spring’ to me.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question for everybody- what’s a small or inexpensive thing that really makes you feel good or that you look pulled together?
> 
> For me, it is polished nails. I frequently have polished toes, but my fingernails chip so quickly and I had to keep them short and unpolished for work so I stopped bothering to do my hands. My friend let me use her gel polish set yesterday and my nails had grown, so I tried a new, trendy nail shape and painted them. Amazing how chic it makes me feel…I need to do this more often (though with regular polish…)
> 
> View attachment 5403222
> View attachment 5403222


Great question (and your nails look terrific, BTW). 

My little luxury is cute socks. I've just found a brand called Mio Marino… they sell them at Nordstrom, and also at their own website. A box of 6 is $24, and free shipping, which seems reasonably-priced to me. This is the color selection I just bought.


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5403395
> 
> My Ted Baker bag is the one that most says ‘spring’ to me.


Gosh, this is pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Here's Bogart, on my GFG bag, all ready to go on a fascinating trip… to… the grocery store!
> View attachment 5402577


He is so debonair and looks great with the GFG.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> WHAT a sweet face!


Thank you! His expression is more like am I in trouble.lol


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Great question (and your nails look terrific, BTW).
> 
> My little luxury is cute socks. I've just found a brand called Mio Marino… they sell them at Nordstrom, and also at their own website. A box of 6 is $24, and free shipping, which seems reasonably-priced to me. This is the color selection I just bought.
> 
> View attachment 5403453


I love them! Definitely have to check them out!

Edit- I looked and saw these!  Happy feet, indeed!


----------



## dcooney4

I can’t think of five favorite’s at the moment. I used adore my speedy 30 but I wore it the other day and I am no longer a handheld only girl. It needs a Crossbody strap.


----------



## dcooney4

As far as little pleasures I enjoy a good morning coffee with my little dog snuggling next to me .


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I can’t think of five favorite’s at the moment. I used adore my speedy 30 but I wore it the other day and I am no longer a handheld only girl. It needs a Crossbody strap.


Love that Papillon!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> SO ADORABLE!!!
> 
> Because I do not have a bear, I will share a cat instead.
> 
> View attachment 5401099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sorry you are feeling low also. I also have some sleep aids, and they worked wellast night so that’s good.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!





BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the name Mulberry! Here is my Jett and my beloved Telly who passed away about 7 years ago at the age of 13. As you can see, tabbies are my favorites!
> 
> View attachment 5401293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401295





Katinahat said:


> Great choice for work, love the neutral shade and sophisticated style. Good luck! Do you start next week?
> 
> I had to take my laptop yesterday and ran home with it on my back - no briefcase or leather bag but a specialist running pack. It fitted perfectly in the water system pouch at the back behind the main compartment which was a useful discovery (no need for hydration for a 30-40 minute run in mild weather).
> 
> Glad you had a better sleep last night. Your cat is so cute. I’m like you, no bears but two tabbies that look just like your beautiful tiger (plus dog and teenagers - it’s a mad house!).
> View attachment 5401204
> View attachment 5401205
> 
> I wanted to call the fluffy one Mulberry but the family ruled it out.  I think it’s a great name for a cat!



Wea re like a tiger club, I have mini-tiger too.

My Dini sunbathing a couple of days ago


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> I’m going to my friends’ wedding this weekend, the venue is a beautiful ex-church, followed by Italian countryside villa’s garden. I’m still debating what to wear:
> - DvF navy polka dot dress with Alaia bucket bag in white and white Sergio Rossi mid-heels
> - Sportmax navy dress styled with a necklace, Alaia Cecile bag in nude pink and Stuart Weitzman nudist sandals in matching color
> - DvF black dress with red print, Chloe C red mini bag in croco or Fendi black woc and SJP collection black heels
> 
> Which you think would be more appropriate? My favorite options are DvF blue polka dot dress with white accessories or DvF black dress with red print that I can layer with red jacket for the evening
> 
> View attachment 5401234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401238



You look beautiful in all the outfits  but I like the first best wedding. Reading through, you've probably already been by now. I hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I find it very mysterious how much less energy we all have now.



I know! How did days get so long?

And where did the last 2 years go. Sometime it feels like 2 minutes and sometimes 200 years. 

This is the story of Seeping beauty.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Since spring has finally sprung where I am, thought I’d share this beauty.
> View attachment 5402354
> View attachment 5402355
> View attachment 5402356
> 
> Ferragamo Travel tote. No interior pockets, but it has the removable pouch. And the print goes all around the bag including the bottom.
> 
> Happy Ferragamo Friday!



Wow, that is stunning and so so pretty.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question for everybody- what’s a small or inexpensive thing that really makes you feel good or that you look pulled together?
> 
> For me, it is polished nails. I frequently have polished toes, but my fingernails chip so quickly and I had to keep them short and unpolished for work so I stopped bothering to do my hands. My friend let me use her gel polish set yesterday and my nails had grown, so I tried a new, trendy nail shape and painted them. Amazing how chic it makes me feel…I need to do this more often (though with regular polish…)
> 
> View attachment 5403222
> View attachment 5403222


Love your nails!
Keeping my eyebrows waxed/groomed is my inexpensive luxury that helps me feel pulled together.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Fun Friday Question: Which bag(s) in your collection are your favorites? Not necessarily the most functional, but the ones that bring the most joy? No more than 5 (& a possible honorable mention).



This is ridiculously hard. I think my:
1. Gucci So-black 1947 BTH (is is representing the BTH team) 
2. Gucci croc Aviatrix (this represents all my exotics) 
3. Hermes Bambou Plume (this represents all my green bags)
4. H BBK Sellier (even though I hardly wear)
5. Sac Mallette (got to get a real vintage piece in) 

Ridiculous - I didn't even get in a H Bolide


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Here's Bogart, on my GFG bag, all ready to go on a fascinating trip… to… the grocery store!
> View attachment 5402577


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question for everybody- what’s a small or inexpensive thing that really makes you feel good or that you look pulled together?
> 
> For me, it is polished nails. I frequently have polished toes, but my fingernails chip so quickly and I had to keep them short and unpolished for work so I stopped bothering to do my hands. My friend let me use her gel polish set yesterday and my nails had grown, so I tried a new, trendy nail shape and painted them. Amazing how chic it makes me feel…I need to do this more often (though with regular polish…)
> 
> View attachment 5403222
> View attachment 5403222



Mascara


----------



## papertiger

Spring bags:

Light/bright/floral/fun 

Barbarto white ostrich, Gucci Flora Nice tote, Gucci Leather Hearts Boston


----------



## whateve

My most spring bag is this Fossil. I think it is the color that makes me think of flowers.


----------



## whateve

My five favorite bags are 
1. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah in black. I've had it since 2015 and love it as much now as when I got it, and my first choice is never black.
2. Coach Cashin Carry tote 22 in cerise. I got this one last year and it was instant love. 
Both of these bags have perfect organization and are just the right size.
3. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine. The color and the chevre leather are TDF. I've had it for about 2 years.
4. Bottega Veneta cervo tote in anemone. The cervo leather is fantastic and it is a great size when you need to carry a lot. I've had it for 3 years.
5. Henri Bendel No. 7 quilted camera bag. It's small so I don't use it much but it is the perfect going out bag and I love that it is unique.

There are other bags I own that I love. These are just the 5 that came to mind this time. I've done this exercise many times. My first choice on this list has made every list of top five since I got it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

just saying hi with my usual...





and showing off the first leather seats of my life...




Still I´m really sad, my beloved Volvo 245 had to be retired and make room for our new - 26 years old aka barely used- Volvo 850.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Spring bags:
> 
> Light/bright/floral/fun
> 
> Barbarto white ostrich, Gucci Flora Nice tote, Gucci Leather Hearts Boston
> 
> View attachment 5403721
> View attachment 5403723
> View attachment 5403725


Love the Flora tote!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Congrats


cowgirlsboots said:


> just saying hi with my usual...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403798
> 
> 
> and showing off the first leather seats of my life...
> 
> View attachment 5403799
> 
> 
> Still I´m really sad, my beloved Volvo 245 had to be retired and make room for our new - 26 years old aka barely used- Volvo 850.


Congratulations! Those cars ate like indestructible tanks!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> just saying hi with my usual...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403798
> 
> 
> and showing off the first leather seats of my life...
> 
> View attachment 5403799
> 
> 
> Still I´m really sad, my beloved Volvo 245 had to be retired and make room for our new - 26 years old aka barely used- Volvo 850.


Congratulations on the new car! We replaced ours a few years ago but really didn't want to.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> View attachment 5403714


LOVE this picture.  I want this cat.


----------



## 880

@coffee2go , hope you had. Fun time at the wedding. I picked outfit number one but forgot to chime in until now. While I think you looked great in all three, I thought the first was the most flattering. Also, i was thinking the nude sandals might make you look barefoot in full length pics.

bag that brings the most joy: usually my latest. In this case the micro stingray boy bag

bag that is most like spring: probably a light colored bag like my mini puzzle or mini Della cavalleria 
I tried on the mini Lady dior in wicker in the boutique,  but it looked ridiculous on me. And, DH hated it. He was like, this is antithetical to your bag goals lol.

i prefer bags that I can wear year round. Since I finally embraced an off white or craie colored bag, it’s like a revelation. It’s crisp and a nice neutral pop.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I'm happy to have a swimming pool in my backyard where I can swim in privacy. I just hope none of the neighbors are looking over the fence. Once when we first moved in I was in the pool when a neighbor came over to welcome us to the neighborhood. I didn't want to be rude but I didn't want to get out of the pool so they could see what I looked like in my swimsuit.


Sounds bliss! Having a pool that is not getting stuck in it due to a visit. Way too cold for an outdoor pool here. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Your lovely Mulberry pink makes me squeal with delight too, it’s fantastic.


Thanks! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Sending virtual hugs. Happy the joyful bags brought some distraction.


Thanks, most of today was better but in the evening I realised I was really wired  and my thoughts are all over the place. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I can never get self tanner on evenly and without streaking! Kudos if you can! I wouldn’t mind giving my legs some color…I am super pale too.
> 
> Oh, and sorry about the double shot…didn’t catch that before I hit post.


Me too, I did it once - never again! 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5403395
> 
> My Ted Baker bag is the one that most says ‘spring’ to me.


This is gorgeous. I love TB clothes but don’t have any accessories. 


dcooney4 said:


> I can’t think of five favorite’s at the moment. I used adore my speedy 30 but I wore it the other day and I am no longer a handheld only girl. It needs a Crossbody strap.


I’m in agreement. Over the shoulder really comfortably or crossbody now essential. 





papertiger said:


> Wea re like a tiger club, I have mini-tiger too.
> 
> My Dini sunbathing a couple of days ago
> 
> View attachment 5403714


Oh so gorgeous! Mine lies like that too. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Love your nails!
> Keeping my eyebrows waxed/groomed is my inexpensive luxury that helps me feel pulled together.


Eyebrows, yes, pre pandemic I had them done regularly but not since and my line is getting very shaky. 





papertiger said:


> Mascara


Oh yes! Don’t go out without it. 


whateve said:


> My most spring bag is this Fossil. I think it is the color that makes me think of flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403751


Love the colour! 


whateve said:


> My five favorite bags are
> 1. Coach curb chain whiplash Dakotah in black. I've had it since 2015 and love it as much now as when I got it, and my first choice is never black.
> 2. Coach Cashin Carry tote 22 in cerise. I got this one last year and it was instant love.
> Both of these bags have perfect organization and are just the right size.
> 3. Balenciaga Day in aquamarine. The color and the chevre leather are TDF. I've had it for about 2 years.
> 4. Bottega Veneta cervo tote in anemone. The cervo leather is fantastic and it is a great size when you need to carry a lot. I've had it for 3 years.
> 5. Henri Bendel No. 7 quilted camera bag. It's small so I don't use it much but it is the perfect going out bag and I love that it is unique.
> 
> There are other bags I own that I love. These are just the 5 that came to mind this time. I've done this exercise many times. My first choice on this list has made every list of top five since I got it.


All gorgeous bags! Loving the bright colour pops! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> just saying hi with my usual...
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403798
> 
> 
> and showing off the first leather seats of my life...
> 
> View attachment 5403799
> 
> 
> Still I´m really sad, my beloved Volvo 245 had to be retired and make room for our new - 26 years old aka barely used- Volvo 850.


Nice bag! And car! Brings back memories! I learned to drive in a Volvo estate car 30 years ago! Think it was a 740. Made me happy driving any sized car and I was popular with friends for giving lifts too. Not that I was allowed to drive it much as my parents only car.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question for everybody- what’s a small or inexpensive thing that really makes you feel good or that you look pulled together?
> 
> For me, it is polished nails. I frequently have polished toes, but my fingernails chip so quickly and I had to keep them short and unpolished for work so I stopped bothering to do my hands. My friend let me use her gel polish set yesterday and my nails had grown, so I tried a new, trendy nail shape and painted them. Amazing how chic it makes me feel…I need to do this more often (though with regular polish…)
> 
> View attachment 5403222
> View attachment 5403222


For me it’s hair or make up.

Hair, I often tied back. I’m not good at blowing dry and usually blast it so to feel put together GHD straighteners, I can’t live without.

Even when I was in a bad place, I still put my face on if someone was coming round. Not much, just tinted moisturiser, light blush and mascara. Only my family see me without.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> _Another _question for the group: which bag in your wardrobe is your most ‘quintessentially’ spring bag?


I’m not sure I have a spring bag. Spring does not necessarily mean good weather here. Although it was 16 degrees and sunny yesterday so DH had shorts on! Today is cold and overcast again. You’ve got to take it when you get it!

Spring/summer is a colour thing for me. I’m more likely to carry my pink bags. Dark colours are more practical for our cold and wet winters.

Probably I’d pick the quilted Coach Crosby as definitely spring/summer because it’s open top or the pastel pink of the Coach Western Nomad but the nylon KS or the Mulberry too. I can’t decide!! 





And straw yes, but my Loewe basket is too big other than days out or holidays.


----------



## Katinahat

On the low energy thing and not wanting to go out that so many of us are feeling I think mine is caused by my own MH issues more than post pandemic. I sometimes think that ADs and PTSD, even when less triggered,  make it harder to be emotionally present and experience the full extent of joy. I feel like I’m watching myself doing things a lot of the time which is odd. Does anyone else get that? 

I felt a bit better yesterday during the day and met my line manager, who is also a great friend, for a run and to chat about the day before where I had to leave work. She is hugely supportive and knows my whole back story so gets where I’m coming from. It’s my next boss up who keeps triggering me by snapping at people. He isn’t normally so like that and normally I’m more feisty so I’m not sure what’s going on but since the PTSD set in, I can’t cope with men, especially well known to me, being confrontational. DH is mild mannered and gentle so I’m lucky there.

I thought I was doing better yesterday, I was cheery and present when I met her, but by the evening I was jumpy and distant again, very distracted by thoughts of the past and anxiety. It sucks! I’m meant to be meeting another friend this afternoon. We have a voucher for Prosecco and Cake for two at a cafe. Shame to waste it. I don’t want to let her down but I’m feeling really tired and quite anxious. Not so much about going out but about having lots to do at home and going to work tomorrow. I know I will enjoy it if I do go so I probably will but getting in the right zone is tiring let alone planning which bag to take.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> On the low energy thing and not wanting to go out that so many of us are feeling I think mine is caused by my own MH issues more than post pandemic. I sometimes think that ADs and PTSD, even when less triggered,  make it harder to be emotionally present and experience the full extent of joy. I feel like I’m watching myself doing things a lot of the time which is odd. Does anyone else get that?
> 
> I felt a bit better yesterday during the day and met my line manager, who is also a great friend, for a run and to chat about the day before where I had to leave work. She is hugely supportive and knows my whole back story so gets where I’m coming from. It’s my next boss up who keeps triggering me by snapping at people. He isn’t normally so like that and normally I’m more feisty so I’m not sure what’s going on but since the PTSD set in, I can’t cope with men, especially well known to me, being confrontational. DH is mild mannered and gentle so I’m lucky there.
> 
> I thought I was doing better yesterday, I was cheery and present when I met her, but by the evening I was jumpy and distant again, very distracted by thoughts of the past and anxiety. It sucks! I’m meant to be meeting another friend this afternoon. We have a voucher for Prosecco and Cake for two at a cafe. Shame to waste it. I don’t want to let her down but I’m feeling really tired and quite anxious. Not so much about going out but about having lots to do at home and going to work tomorrow. I know I will enjoy it if I do go so I probably will but getting in the right zone is tiring let alone planning which bag to take.


It all sounds hard, especially the up down aspect.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I’m not sure I have a spring bag. Spring does not necessarily mean good weather here. Although it was 16 degrees and sunny yesterday so DH had shorts on! Today is cold and overcast again. You’ve got to take it when you get it!
> 
> Spring/summer is a colour thing for me. I’m more likely to carry my pink bags. Dark colours are more practical for our cold and wet winters.
> 
> Probably I’d pick the quilted Coach Crosby as definitely spring/summer because it’s open top or the pastel pink of the Coach Western Nomad but the nylon KS or the Mulberry too. I can’t decide!!
> View attachment 5403964
> View attachment 5403966
> View attachment 5403970
> View attachment 5403971
> 
> And straw yes, but my Loewe basket is too big other than days out or holidays.
> View attachment 5403965


I am not a quilted bag person but I love that Coach! Great color, shape and size!

I think everyone has— and is entitled to— bad moments and bad days. They are a normal part of life and often beyond our choice. It is up to is to decide if we are going to let them determine our lives and control our relationships with others. We can recognize how we feel and decide to live there for a minute or if we “fake it till we make it.” Which one will help us get to where and who we WANT to be.


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> Since spring has finally sprung where I am, thought I’d share this beauty.
> View attachment 5402354
> View attachment 5402355
> View attachment 5402356
> 
> Ferragamo Travel tote. No interior pockets, but it has the removable pouch. And the print goes all around the bag including the bottom.
> 
> Happy Ferragamo Friday!


Gorgeous! 


Jereni said:


> Honorable mention: my new Polene Huit!!!! This bag is like the epitome of spring to me.
> 
> View attachment 5402677
> 
> 
> 
> _Another _question for the group: which bag in your wardrobe is your most ‘quintessentially’ spring bag?


Adorable! Could you do a bag spill? I’d love to know how much it holds, if it’s easy to get into, and easy to carry!


----------



## coffee2go

Update on wedding outfit: I ended up bringing both blue dresses and wore a more formal option with a necklace, and then switched into the polka dot one right after the ceremony and all the photos taken   Both dresses looked great paired with white accessories: kitten heel Sergio Rossi and Alaia bucket bag; but I must admit then I later switched heels for white Tod’s Gommino and they looked cute with polka dot dress, sadly I don’t have pictures of that outfit, as it was much later in the night… my feet thanked me for bringing Gommino with me Finally I had an opportunity to properly wear my Alaia bucket bag over the weekend and I must say it’s a perfect summer bag for me, i love bucket bags for summer) looking forward to rocking it in the upcoming months


----------



## Cookiefiend

5 favorites in no particular order:
Ferragamo Trifolio, yellow
Ferragamo Studio, red
Hermes BBK
Just Campagne Confort 1
Dior Lady

Most Spring-y bag(s):
Ferragamo Trifolio, yellow - it’s like my own personal ray of sunshine. 
MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, punch - the most fun pink.
Hermes Vespa in toile
Lederer Kelly-style in toile


----------



## BowieFan1971

coffee2go said:


> Update on wedding outfit: I ended up bringing both blue dresses and wore a more formal option with a necklace, and then switched into the polka dot one right after the ceremony and all the photos taken   Both dresses looked great paired with white accessories: kitten heel Sergio Rossi and Alaia bucket bag; but I must admit then I later switched heels for white Tod’s Gommino and they looked cute with polka dot dress, sadly I don’t have pictures of that outfit, as it was much later in the night… my feet thanked me for bringing Gommino with me Finally I had an opportunity to properly wear my Alaia bucket bag over the weekend and I must say it’s a perfect summer bag for me, i love bucket bags for summer) looking forward to rocking it in the upcoming months


Looks like a lovely time! Good choices…you and the bride look great!


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> Great question (and your nails look terrific, BTW).
> 
> My little luxury is cute socks. I've just found a brand called Mio Marino… they sell them at Nordstrom, and also at their own website. A box of 6 is $24, and free shipping, which seems reasonably-priced to me. This is the color selection I just bought.
> 
> View attachment 5403453





BowieFan1971 said:


> I love them! Definitely have to check them out!
> 
> Edit- I looked and saw these!  Happy feet, indeed!
> 
> View attachment 5403616



Love these fun socks!!! Esp the orange collection. Orange and grey can be such a soothing color combo, weirdly enough. 



papertiger said:


> Wea re like a tiger club, I have mini-tiger too.
> 
> My Dini sunbathing a couple of days ago
> 
> View attachment 5403714



OMG amazing. That is one happy cat.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

baghabitz34 said:


> Fun Friday Question: Which bag(s) in your collection are your favorites? Not necessarily the most functional, but the ones that bring the most joy? No more than 5 (& a possible honorable mention).


Fun question!  Presently, it is the Lady Dior (so gorgeous), Trendy CC, and Delvaux Tempete.
Also, like @880, my latest bag in the collection is a favorite, which would be the classic flap because I love the lambskin.  Additionally, adding it gave me a feeling of completeness in my collection.  Of course, that doesn't mean I won't be adding another bag.  In fact, I still have one or two on my radar, but it's not a big issue even if I don't get them, and I am certainly not in a hurry. Honorable mention to my D&B florentine leather bag in natural -- one of my earliest bags when I started collecting, and I love the color.

@Jereni, the bag that epitomizes spring for me would have to be a soft, blush pink, although many pastels like lilac would fit the bill too.  So I am going with my Diorama in rose poudre.

@BowieFan1971, regarding one thing that makes me feel good:  My answer would be perfume; it's something that can be engaging and enjoyable, and it elevates my day.  However, last week I had some new allergies pop up, and I now need to see an allergy specialist.  My doctor said it sounded like it might be food-related (I had some allergy symptoms after a meal), but I am nonetheless being careful and not switching my perfumes as much as I used to before.  So if I had to pick something else that makes me feel good, it would be meditation.  I have just started this over the last few weeks to cope with stress, and I wonder why it took me so long to get started on it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> My answer would be perfume; it's something that can be engaging and enjoyable, and it elevates my day. However, last week I had some new allergies pop up, and I now need to see an allergy specialist. My doctor said it sounded like it might be food-related (I had some allergy symptoms after a meal), but I am nonetheless being careful and not switching my perfumes as much as I used to before. So if I had to pick something else that makes me feel good, it would be meditation. I have just started this over the last few weeks to cope with stress, and I wonder why it took me so long to get started on it.


Good luck with the allergist. in 2018, I sadly developed an allergy to shrimp shells (I love shrimp and can sometimes eat it with caution). I also try to place my perfume very carefully (wrist is a favorite place for testing; hair if I know I like it) bc I’m worried about hives or other irritation. 

@coffee2go , you look great and I love your necklace too !


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> My most spring bag is this Fossil. I think it is the color that makes me think of flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403751



Lovely! I love it when you guys post these Fossil bags. If I’m not mistaken there’s several tPF-ers that have them. And your bag charm is fun!



Katinahat said:


> I’m not sure I have a spring bag. Spring does not necessarily mean good weather here. Although it was 16 degrees and sunny yesterday so DH had shorts on! Today is cold and overcast again. You’ve got to take it when you get it!
> 
> Spring/summer is a colour thing for me. I’m more likely to carry my pink bags. Dark colours are more practical for our cold and wet winters.
> 
> Probably I’d pick the quilted Coach Crosby as definitely spring/summer because it’s open top or the pastel pink of the Coach Western Nomad but the nylon KS or the Mulberry too. I can’t decide!!
> View attachment 5403964
> View attachment 5403966
> View attachment 5403970
> View attachment 5403971
> 
> And straw yes, but my Loewe basket is too big other than days out or holidays.
> View attachment 5403965



All these pinks seem like great choices for a spring bag!!! That quilted Coach especially, I agree. 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Jereni, the bag that epitomizes spring for me would have to be a soft, blush pink, although many pastels like lilac would fit the bill too.  So I am going with my Diorama in rose poudre.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, regarding one thing that makes me feel good:  My answer would be perfume; it's something that can be engaging and enjoyable, and it elevates my day.  However, last week I had some new allergies pop up, and I now need to see an allergy specialist.  My doctor said it sounded like it might be food-related (I had some allergy symptoms after a meal), but I am nonetheless being careful and not switching my perfumes as much as I used to before.  So if I had to pick something else that makes me feel good, it would be meditation.  I have just started this over the last few weeks to cope with stress, and I wonder why it took me so long to get started on it.



Gorgeous choice for a spring bag! Agreed that a pale blush pink is very ‘spring.’ I have too many bags in that colorway at this point, but I can’t help it, they go with so much in terms of outfits!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Good luck with the allergist. in 2018, I sadly developed an allergy to shrimp shells (I love shrimp and can sometimes eat it with caution). I also try to place my perfume very carefully (wrist is a favorite place for testing; hair if I know I like it) bc I’m worried about hives or other irritation.


Thank you. Sorry to hear about the shrimp. I love shrimp too, although I eat it quite rarely, since my diet is mostly vegetarian these days. The allergy appointment is not for a while -- seems like all these specialist appointments are backed up. I'm very careful about where I place my perfumes too, and am currently only rotating from a very small sub-group of fragrances that I've used for a long time. I also apply only a very small amount. If it's a spray, I will just spray on clothes (not the delicate fabrics, but on things like cotton T-shirts or lounge wear).


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous choice for a spring bag! Agreed that a pale blush pink is very ‘spring.’ I have too many bags in that colorway at this point, but I can’t help it, they go with so much in terms of outfits!


That pale, blush pink works as a neutral in my wardrobe, so I think it's fine to have a few different bags in that colorway.  Agree with you that it goes with so much in terms of outfits.  Your new pink Polene is lovely!
Lilac and a pale, grassy green (pistachio?) are lovely colors too, but maybe not as versatile as pink.  Oh, and I forgot the lighter shades of blue, although those read to me more as summery, although they work just fine for spring too.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> On the low energy thing and not wanting to go out that so many of us are feeling I think mine is caused by my own MH issues more than post pandemic. I sometimes think that ADs and PTSD, even when less triggered,  make it harder to be emotionally present and experience the full extent of joy. I feel like I’m watching myself doing things a lot of the time which is odd. Does anyone else get that?
> 
> I felt a bit better yesterday during the day and met my line manager, who is also a great friend, for a run and to chat about the day before where I had to leave work. She is hugely supportive and knows my whole back story so gets where I’m coming from. It’s my next boss up who keeps triggering me by snapping at people. He isn’t normally so like that and normally I’m more feisty so I’m not sure what’s going on but since the PTSD set in, I can’t cope with men, especially well known to me, being confrontational. DH is mild mannered and gentle so I’m lucky there.
> 
> I thought I was doing better yesterday, I was cheery and present when I met her, but by the evening I was jumpy and distant again, very distracted by thoughts of the past and anxiety. It sucks! I’m meant to be meeting another friend this afternoon. We have a voucher for Prosecco and Cake for two at a cafe. Shame to waste it. I don’t want to let her down but I’m feeling really tired and quite anxious. Not so much about going out but about having lots to do at home and going to work tomorrow. I know I will enjoy it if I do go so I probably will but getting in the right zone is tiring let alone planning which bag to take.


My mom is tends to be brusque. I realized she cannot help it. It’s how she is. So I really have to make an effort (for all of my adult life lol) not to be affected. Hope the cake and Prosecco were able to work their magic. Hugs


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I’m not sure I have a spring bag. Spring does not necessarily mean good weather here. Although it was 16 degrees and sunny yesterday so DH had shorts on! Today is cold and overcast again. You’ve got to take it when you get it!
> 
> Spring/summer is a colour thing for me. I’m more likely to carry my pink bags. Dark colours are more practical for our cold and wet winters.
> 
> Probably I’d pick the quilted Coach Crosby as definitely spring/summer because it’s open top or the pastel pink of the Coach Western Nomad but the nylon KS or the Mulberry too. I can’t decide!!
> View attachment 5403964
> View attachment 5403966
> View attachment 5403970
> View attachment 5403971
> 
> And straw yes, but my Loewe basket is too big other than days out or holidays.
> View attachment 5403965


OMG, when it is 16C here, I'm bundled up in a thick sweater. That's around 60F. We can always tell when someone comes from a cold climate because they'll be wearing shorts while the locals are still in coats. We're supposed to get close to 100F today. It was 79F when I got out of bed.

I think of your pink mulberry as spring because of the cheery color. I think of the straw bag as summer.


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> Update on wedding outfit: I ended up bringing both blue dresses and wore a more formal option with a necklace, and then switched into the polka dot one right after the ceremony and all the photos taken   Both dresses looked great paired with white accessories: kitten heel Sergio Rossi and Alaia bucket bag; but I must admit then I later switched heels for white Tod’s Gommino and they looked cute with polka dot dress, sadly I don’t have pictures of that outfit, as it was much later in the night… my feet thanked me for bringing Gommino with me Finally I had an opportunity to properly wear my Alaia bucket bag over the weekend and I must say it’s a perfect summer bag for me, i love bucket bags for summer) looking forward to rocking it in the upcoming months


You look lovely! I love the Alaia bag! I've been looking at a similar Alaia bag but have been resisting up to now. I've never had a bucket bag that didn't cinch in at the top.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> That pale, blush pink works as a neutral in my wardrobe, so I think it's fine to have a few different bags in that colorway.  Agree with you that it goes with so much in terms of outfits.  Your new pink Polene is lovely!
> Lilac and a pale, grassy green (pistachio?) are lovely colors too, but maybe not as versatile as pink.  Oh, and I forgot the lighter shades of blue, although those read to me more as summery, although they work just fine for spring too.


Pale colors don't go with my clothing. Most of what I wear are jewel tones. I have a lovely pink bag I rarely use.


----------



## papertiger

I had the most beautiful day yesterday. In the morning I was invited to a Gucci event at the Savoy Hotel. Gucci took over the suite and even re-wallpapered, everything was Gucci bar the fittings. Here were some of the MTO, MTM and one-off pieces that I saw. You don't really know my main house, but it's Edwardian and the decor is a bit similar (not as amazing or impressive) so I felt very much at home.  I wish I could have taken home the bathroom. 

A little bit of history. Italian Guccio Gucci worked at the Sovoy Hotel as a bell boy before 1921. In 1921 he went back to his parents hat factory in Florence and changed the product line to make leather goods (Florence was already locally famous for its leather as well as jewellery (and of course art). The rest is literally fashion history. I think it's great that one of the lowest paid workers in the hotel not only created a fine company employing many craftspeople through the years, but 101 years later, the company that bears his name could afford to rent a most expensive suite and had GUCCI emblazoned everywhere. I am sure he would be very proud even though his family no longer own the company.

We had cocktails and canapés for breakfast, coffee and the best time anyone could ever have had. The clothes were TDF but very much the dressy-side, red-carpet side. I have a lot of party gear already and need to get round to wearing it, so I'm actually looking at seemingly quite sober things I can wear all the time. Only problem was, a lot of suits could not be broken into separates (like you can at Chanel). I wore a vintage maxi and couture jacket with H scarf in my hair (see if you can spot me in one of the photos).

Afterwards, I picked-up my earrings from Cartier bought before the price rise. Hit Gucci again for some make-up I've been waiting for, and then went with some friends to an exhibition at the Royal Academy. Then I went to H - just to round off the day. Repair done, ordered scarf. Home.

I screenshot these from my Insta so apologies for the size.

The living room









The dressing room








and the solid mahogany and marble bathroom - eye spy with my little eye and *all-black bamboo top-handle*. All the TDF croc and precious bags in the place and I still liked mine best of all.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Congratulations! Those cars ate like indestructible tanks!


Thank-you! Yes, the old Volvo station waggons are kind of indestructable. Our 245 made it through around 500K kilometers on the clock and technically is still working, but having some issues with bad rust being one of them. We put it aside in the hope of one day giving it a full overhaul. I love this car! And they have become very rare. I wasn´t able to find a replacement with halfway acceptable mileage, not even at a ridiculous price.
The "new" one will have to prove how good it is. It has a lot of fancy features I´m not too keen on- the more features the more risks of something breaking!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I had the most beautiful day yesterday. In the morning I was invited to a Gucci event at the Savoy Hotel. Gucci took over the suite and even re-wallpapered, everything was Gucci bar the fittings. Here were some of the MTO, MTM and one-off pieces that I saw. You don't really know my main house, but it's Edwardian and the decor is a bit similar (not as amazing or impressive) so I felt very much at home.  I wish I could have taken home the bathroom.
> 
> A little bit of history. Italian Guccio Gucci worked at the Sovoy Hotel as a bell boy before 1921. In 1921 he went back to his parents hat factory in Florence and changed the product line to make leather goods (Florence was already locally famous for its leather as well as jewellery (and of course art). The rest is literally fashion history. I think it's great that one of the lowest paid workers in the hotel not only created a fine company employing many craftspeople through the years, but 101 years later, the company that bears his name could afford to rent a most expensive suite and had GUCCI emblazoned everywhere. I am sure he would be very proud even though his family no longer own the company.
> 
> We had cocktails and canapés for breakfast, coffee and the best time anyone could ever have had. The clothes were TDF but very much the dressy-side, red-carpet side. I have a lot of party gear already and need to get round to wearing it, so I'm actually looking at seemingly quite sober things I can wear all the time. Only problem was, a lot of suits could not be broken into separates (like you can at Chanel). I wore a vintage maxi and couture jacket with H scarf in my hair (see if you can spot me in one of the photos).
> 
> Afterwards, I picked-up my earrings from Cartier bought before the price rise. Hit Gucci again for some make-up I've been waiting for, and then went with some friends to an exhibition at the Royal Academy. Then I went to H - just to round off the day. Repair done, ordered scarf. Home.
> 
> I screenshot these from my Insta so apologies for the size.
> 
> The living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404241
> 
> 
> 
> The dressing room
> 
> View attachment 5404242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404243
> 
> 
> 
> and the solid mahogany and marble bathroom - eye spy with my little eye and *all-black bamboo top-handle*. All the TDF croc and precious bags in the place and I still liked mine best of all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404244



Wow! I´m happy you had a great day! The Gucci suite is stunning! And even though I´m not into pink and allergic to feathers I now really want the pink chiffon number with the feathers from the dressing room!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Congratulations on the new car! We replaced ours a few years ago but really didn't want to.



I cried all day when I had to say good-bey to my old car and refused to even try the new one...  (Even though I did chose the new one from a very limited old Volvo station waggon market...) I think the only thing that made me halfway come to terms with it is the broken cassette player with a Roxette tape on loop stuck in it...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Nice bag! And car! Brings back memories! I learned to drive in a Volvo estate car 30 years ago! Think it was a 740. Made me happy driving any sized car and I was popular with friends for giving lifts too. Not that I was allowed to drive it much as my parents only car.



Thank-you! I met the classic Volvo brick 8 years ago and it was love at first sight! So roomy, so simple and so quirky at the same time... 
I don´t remember seeing any 740ies while searching for a replacement. They all seem to be vanishing because of super high mileage. Shame! 



Katinahat said:


> I know I will enjoy it if I do go so I probably will but getting in the right zone is tiring let alone planning which bag to take.


Sending a hug! I know this feeling very well. It´s like a loop of panic that sucks you in and spins you around. And then the jump into the actual situation like into cold water often to realise the actual thing is not too bad, even pleasant. I hope you got through it well and enjoyed your cake date!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Good luck with the allergist. in 2018, I sadly developed an allergy to shrimp shells (I love shrimp and can sometimes eat it with caution). I also try to place my perfume very carefully (wrist is a favorite place for testing; hair if I know I like it) bc I’m worried about hives or other irritation.



Allergies suck! xxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow! I´m happy you had a great day! The Gucci suite is stunning! And even though I´m not into pink and allergic to feathers I now really want the pink chiffon number with the feathers from the dressing room!


@papertiger
This dress is the closest I will ever get...  it´s only on display as I never will have an occasion to wear it. And at the same time it´s the perfect example of little inexpensive things that make me happy. I think it was 20€.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> @papertiger
> This dress is the closest I will ever get...  it´s only on display as I never will have an occasion to wear it. And at the same time it´s the perfect example of little inexpensive things that make me happy. I think it was 20€.
> 
> View attachment 5404330



That's the whole vibe they were going for. 

I have plenty of amazing vintage clothes from every relative I can remember and plenty I don't. Not to mention the stuff I accumulated through seriously trawling Camden Market for treasures during my youth. Lots went before I moved, but I kept lots too (much to DH's annoyance). Gotta wear the beautiful things we have before buying any more. I know hat I wear, what I need, party dresses, fur coats and 1960s beaded/sequins shimmy-tops are already what I have too many of.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I had the most beautiful day yesterday. In the morning I was invited to a Gucci event at the Savoy Hotel. Gucci took over the suite and even re-wallpapered, everything was Gucci bar the fittings. Here were some of the MTO, MTM and one-off pieces that I saw. You don't really know my main house, but it's Edwardian and the decor is a bit similar (not as amazing or impressive) so I felt very much at home.  I wish I could have taken home the bathroom.
> 
> A little bit of history. Italian Guccio Gucci worked at the Sovoy Hotel as a bell boy before 1921. In 1921 he went back to his parents hat factory in Florence and changed the product line to make leather goods (Florence was already locally famous for its leather as well as jewellery (and of course art). The rest is literally fashion history. I think it's great that one of the lowest paid workers in the hotel not only created a fine company employing many craftspeople through the years, but 101 years later, the company that bears his name could afford to rent a most expensive suite and had GUCCI emblazoned everywhere. I am sure he would be very proud even though his family no longer own the company.
> 
> We had cocktails and canapés for breakfast, coffee and the best time anyone could ever have had. The clothes were TDF but very much the dressy-side, red-carpet side. I have a lot of party gear already and need to get round to wearing it, so I'm actually looking at seemingly quite sober things I can wear all the time. Only problem was, a lot of suits could not be broken into separates (like you can at Chanel). I wore a vintage maxi and couture jacket with H scarf in my hair (see if you can spot me in one of the photos).
> 
> Afterwards, I picked-up my earrings from Cartier bought before the price rise. Hit Gucci again for some make-up I've been waiting for, and then went with some friends to an exhibition at the Royal Academy. Then I went to H - just to round off the day. Repair done, ordered scarf. Home.
> 
> I screenshot these from my Insta so apologies for the size.
> 
> The living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404241
> 
> 
> 
> The dressing room
> 
> View attachment 5404242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404243
> 
> 
> 
> and the solid mahogany and marble bathroom - eye spy with my little eye and *all-black bamboo top-handle*. All the TDF croc and precious bags in the place and I still liked mine best of all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404244


Amazing! I would love that bathroom as well.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> @papertiger
> This dress is the closest I will ever get...  it´s only on display as I never will have an occasion to wear it. And at the same time it´s the perfect example of little inexpensive things that make me happy. I think it was 20€.
> 
> View attachment 5404330


It is beautiful! Congrats on the new car.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> That's the whole vibe they were going for.
> 
> I have plenty of amazing vintage clothes from every relative I can remember and plenty I don't. Not to mention the stuff I accumulated through seriously trawling Camden Market for treasures during my youth. Lots went before I moved, but I kept lots too (much to DH's annoyance). Gotta wear the beautiful things we have before buying any more. I know hat I wear, what I need, party dresses, fur coats and 1960s beaded/sequins shimmy-tops are already what I have too many of.



Unfortunately in my family there weren´t many vintage clothes to inherit. I have some furs from my aunt who was a very fashionable lady in the 60ies and one velvet dress I always admired as a child. It was so tiny... I altered it as my wedding dress in the 90ies. 


I had many great pieces from my aunt when I was much younger and did not cherish them... when you are 12 in 1980 and everybody has jeans you aren´t happy about velvet bell bottoms in all colours of the rainbow and tend to butcher great custom made dresses for fancy dress... Today I would know how to alter them to fit me and would wear them with pride! 

From my grandma I have one single dress- her 60ies Sunday best, she kept wearing until the end in the mid 90ies. I didn´t alter this one, just wore it a lot- short and far too big, but gorgeous. 
Now, with the temperatures rising, I hope I can wear more of my vintage every day. Not the really delicate 40ies things- they are for "occasions", but simpler 50ies and of course all the polyester 60ies and 70ies. All I wear atm on a dayly basis are my vintage coats. Actually I don´t own any modern coat...


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I cried all day when I had to say good-bey to my old car and refused to even try the new one...  (Even though I did chose the new one from a very limited old Volvo station waggon market...) I think the only thing that made me halfway come to terms with it is the broken cassette player with a Roxette tape on loop stuck in it...


Our old car had a broken CD player. We didn't have a choice. We got stuck in traffic, it overheated and cracked the engine block.

Our new car has a lot of fancy gadgets. What I love most is that I can keep the key in my purse and unlock the door just by touching it.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> @papertiger
> This dress is the closest I will ever get...  it´s only on display as I never will have an occasion to wear it. And at the same time it´s the perfect example of little inexpensive things that make me happy. I think it was 20€.
> 
> View attachment 5404330


I have some high heeled slippers with feathers on them. I can hardly take a step in them without falling down. The satin inside is too slippery. They fit my fantasy life.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Unfortunately in my family there weren´t many vintage clothes to inherit. I have some furs from my aunt who was a very fashionable lady in the 60ies and one velvet dress I always admired as a child. It was so tiny... I altered it as my wedding dress in the 90ies.
> View attachment 5404382
> 
> I had many great pieces from my aunt when I was much younger and did not cherish them... when you are 12 in 1980 and everybody has jeans you aren´t happy about velvet bell bottoms in all colours of the rainbow and tend to butcher great custom made dresses for fancy dress... Today I would know how to alter them to fit me and would wear them with pride!
> 
> From my grandma I have one single dress- her 60ies Sunday best, she kept wearing until the end in the mid 90ies. I didn´t alter this one, just wore it a lot- short and far too big, but gorgeous.
> Now, with the temperatures rising, I hope I can wear more of my vintage every day. Not the really delicate 40ies things- they are for "occasions", but simpler 50ies and of course all the polyester 60ies and 70ies. All I wear atm on a dayly basis are my vintage coats. Actually I don´t own any modern coat...



Beautiful  !!!

I agree, vintage coats are nearly sooooooo much better in every way. 

Some of the manmade fabric from '60 and 70s was/is a hideous feeling, literally makes me itch thinking about them, but the cut, details and workmanship was still better than fast fashion today.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Our old car had a broken CD player. We didn't have a choice. We got stuck in traffic, it overheated and cracked the engine block.
> 
> Our new car has a lot of fancy gadgets. What I love most is that I can keep the key in my purse and unlock the door just by touching it.



I now have a remote for the central locking system. Haha! The old car I usually simply left unlocked. I didn´t have much of a choice either. I lost a chrome strip and underneath there was nothing... rust is eating the old car away and the engine is very close to packing up.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Unfortunately in my family there weren´t many vintage clothes to inherit. I have some furs from my aunt who was a very fashionable lady in the 60ies and one velvet dress I always admired as a child. It was so tiny... I altered it as my wedding dress in the 90ies.
> View attachment 5404382
> 
> I had many great pieces from my aunt when I was much younger and did not cherish them... when you are 12 in 1980 and everybody has jeans you aren´t happy about velvet bell bottoms in all colours of the rainbow and tend to butcher great custom made dresses for fancy dress... Today I would know how to alter them to fit me and would wear them with pride!
> 
> From my grandma I have one single dress- her 60ies Sunday best, she kept wearing until the end in the mid 90ies. I didn´t alter this one, just wore it a lot- short and far too big, but gorgeous.
> Now, with the temperatures rising, I hope I can wear more of my vintage every day. Not the really delicate 40ies things- they are for "occasions", but simpler 50ies and of course all the polyester 60ies and 70ies. All I wear atm on a dayly basis are my vintage coats. Actually I don´t own any modern coat...


I didn't inherit a lot of clothing. I got a few sweaters, silk blouses and beaded things from Hong Kong. I didn't appreciate them when I got them, and of course, the sizing is wrong for me.  When my parents died, my sister donated everything before I had to chance to say anything.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I have some high heeled slippers with feathers on them. I can hardly take a step in them without falling down. The satin inside is too slippery. They fit my fantasy life.



How lovely! They would be perfect for my fantasy life too! Boudoir Belle!


----------



## Vintage Leather

papertiger said:


> Beautiful  !!!
> 
> I agree, vintage coats are nearly sooooooo much better in every way.
> 
> Some of the manmade fabric from '60 and 70s was/is a hideous feeling, literally makes me itch thinking about them, but the cut, details and workmanship was still better than fast fashion today.


My local art museum has an exhibit on the 60s Paper Dresses - the first modern fast fashion - “You can shorten it with scissors!” - and most of it is made out of the stuff that modern hospital PPE is made out of.

Marvelously mod. And you could get a free matching fiberglass dress when you purchased your home insulation!

I’m just imagining the itchiness. And wardrobe malfunctions. But then, they did have sturdier support garments


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Unfortunately in my family there weren´t many vintage clothes to inherit. I have some furs from my aunt who was a very fashionable lady in the 60ies and one velvet dress I always admired as a child. It was so tiny... I altered it as my wedding dress in the 90ies.
> View attachment 5404382
> 
> I had many great pieces from my aunt when I was much younger and did not cherish them... when you are 12 in 1980 and everybody has jeans you aren´t happy about velvet bell bottoms in all colours of the rainbow and tend to butcher great custom made dresses for fancy dress... Today I would know how to alter them to fit me and would wear them with pride!
> 
> From my grandma I have one single dress- her 60ies Sunday best, she kept wearing until the end in the mid 90ies. I didn´t alter this one, just wore it a lot- short and far too big, but gorgeous.
> Now, with the temperatures rising, I hope I can wear more of my vintage every day. Not the really delicate 40ies things- they are for "occasions", but simpler 50ies and of course all the polyester 60ies and 70ies. All I wear atm on a dayly basis are my vintage coats. Actually I don´t own any modern coat...


I love reading this. 
I have nothing from my paternal grandmother (but I am built just like her), and a cookbook from my maternal grandmother - who I am absolutely not built like. She was tiny, and I am not remotely tiny. There Is no way I could ever wear any of her clothing - but she was a marvelous woman, a powerhouse. One of the first women to graduate from Indiana University. I am proud of her, as she would be proud of me if she were still alive. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> @papertiger
> This dress is the closest I will ever get...  it´s only on display as I never will have an occasion to wear it. And at the same time it´s the perfect example of little inexpensive things that make me happy. I think it was 20€.
> 
> View attachment 5404330


That’s glamtastic!


----------



## More bags

coffee2go said:


> Update on wedding outfit: I ended up bringing both blue dresses and wore a more formal option with a necklace, and then switched into the polka dot one right after the ceremony and all the photos taken   Both dresses looked great paired with white accessories: kitten heel Sergio Rossi and Alaia bucket bag; but I must admit then I later switched heels for white Tod’s Gommino and they looked cute with polka dot dress, sadly I don’t have pictures of that outfit, as it was much later in the night… my feet thanked me for bringing Gommino with me Finally I had an opportunity to properly wear my Alaia bucket bag over the weekend and I must say it’s a perfect summer bag for me, i love bucket bags for summer) looking forward to rocking it in the upcoming months


You look beautiful! Great pics of your outfit options pre wedding, too.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> My local art museum has an exhibit on the 60s Paper Dresses - the first modern fast fashion - “You can shorten it with scissors!” - and most of it is made out of the stuff that modern hospital PPE is made out of.
> 
> Marvelously mod. And you could get a free matching fiberglass dress when you purchased your home insulation!
> 
> I’m just imagining the itchiness. And wardrobe malfunctions. But then, they did have sturdier support garments


I'm old enough to remember when paper dresses came out. They were too expensive for something that wasn't going to last.

I never heard about fiberglass dresses. I can't even imagine that. You can get splinters just by touching the stuff.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> My local art museum has an exhibit on the 60s Paper Dresses - the first modern fast fashion - “You can shorten it with scissors!” - and most of it is made out of the stuff that modern hospital PPE is made out of.
> 
> Marvelously mod. And you could get a free matching fiberglass dress when you purchased your home insulation!
> 
> I’m just imagining the itchiness. And wardrobe malfunctions. But then, they did have sturdier support garments



Hard to wash too


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I'm old enough to remember when paper dresses came out. They were too expensive for something that wasn't going to last.
> 
> I never heard about fiberglass dresses. I can't even imagine that. You can get splinters just by touching the stuff.



The Campbells' one in the 1960s was $1 with a vegetable soup coupons. Of course you had to like their soup.

Read more here: https://www.caringfortextiles.com/making-fashion-pop/


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love them! Definitely have to check them out!
> 
> Edit- I looked and saw these!  Happy feet, indeed!
> 
> View attachment 5403616


Oh, I can DEFINITELY see you wearing these!


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> Spring bags:
> 
> Light/bright/floral/fun
> 
> Barbarto white ostrich, Gucci Flora Nice tote, Gucci Leather Hearts Boston
> 
> View attachment 5403721
> View attachment 5403723
> View attachment 5403725


I've always love your Gucci Flora tote.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> On the low energy thing and not wanting to go out that so many of us are feeling I think mine is caused by my own MH issues more than post pandemic. I sometimes think that ADs and PTSD, even when less triggered,  make it harder to be emotionally present and experience the full extent of joy. I feel like I’m watching myself doing things a lot of the time which is odd. Does anyone else get that?
> 
> I felt a bit better yesterday during the day and met my line manager, who is also a great friend, for a run and to chat about the day before where I had to leave work. She is hugely supportive and knows my whole back story so gets where I’m coming from. It’s my next boss up who keeps triggering me by snapping at people. He isn’t normally so like that and normally I’m more feisty so I’m not sure what’s going on but since the PTSD set in, I can’t cope with men, especially well known to me, being confrontational. DH is mild mannered and gentle so I’m lucky there.
> 
> I thought I was doing better yesterday, I was cheery and present when I met her, but by the evening I was jumpy and distant again, very distracted by thoughts of the past and anxiety. It sucks! I’m meant to be meeting another friend this afternoon. We have a voucher for Prosecco and Cake for two at a cafe. Shame to waste it. I don’t want to let her down but I’m feeling really tired and quite anxious. Not so much about going out but about having lots to do at home and going to work tomorrow. I know I will enjoy it if I do go so I probably will but getting in the right zone is tiring let alone planning which bag to take.


The roller coaster sounds very challenging. I'm glad your line manager is supportive, but it stinks that you're getting triggered at work.

It may be a combo of your own MH issues plus the pandemic, which would be REALLY fatiguing.  We're here for you.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> OMG, when it is 16C here, I'm bundled up in a thick sweater. That's around 60F. *We can always tell when someone comes from a cold climate because they'll be wearing shorts while the locals are still in coats. *We're supposed to get close to 100F today. It was 79F when I got out of bed.


That's true here, too! You'll see all us locals going for walks along the bay bundled up in sweatshirts, jeans, socks, and walking shoes. Meanwhile the tourists are in shorts, tees, and flip flops. And blue lips.


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> That's true here, too! You'll see all us locals going for walks along the bay bundled up in sweatshirts, jeans, socks, and walking shoes. Meanwhile the tourists are in shorts, tees, and flip flops. And blue lips.



As a Canadian I feel personally attacked by that statement. There will always be one person wearing shorts in -30 C weather, let alone on vacation...


----------



## SakuraSakura

papertiger said:


> Hard to wash too



Imagine how quickly these dresses would deteriorate if they weren't being properly cared for, let alone if you're accident prone. 

Something that makes me happy - historical garments being properly attended to... unlike Marilyn Monroes dress... Yes, I'm angry about that.


----------



## papertiger

SakuraSakura said:


> Imagine how quickly these dresses would deteriorate if they weren't being properly cared for, let alone if you're accident prone.
> 
> Something that makes me happy - historical garments being properly attended to... unlike Marilyn Monroes dress... Yes, I'm angry about that.



I think everyone is really angry about that, it's outrageous that, that dress just became a fancy-dress costume.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I wore a vintage maxi and couture jacket with H scarf in my hair (see if you can spot me in one of the photos).


yes! So lovely! thank you so sharing these fabulous pics 



cowgirlsboots said:


> it´s only on display as I never will have an occasion to wear it.



dinner
or even daytime, possibkt clinched at the waist; with raw edged light wash denim jeans and birkenstocks


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I didn't inherit a lot of clothing. I got a few sweaters, silk blouses and beaded things from Hong Kong. I didn't appreciate them when I got them, and of course, the sizing is wrong for me.  When my parents died, my sister donated everything before I had to chance to say anything.


Oh no!
I had some beaded Hong Kong pieces too.
loved Them to pieces.

@Vintage Leather, some of those dresses would be stylish today. Love the pics! Hugs


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I had the most beautiful day yesterday. In the morning I was invited to a Gucci event at the Savoy Hotel. Gucci took over the suite and even re-wallpapered, everything was Gucci bar the fittings. Here were some of the MTO, MTM and one-off pieces that I saw. You don't really know my main house, but it's Edwardian and the decor is a bit similar (not as amazing or impressive) so I felt very much at home.  I wish I could have taken home the bathroom.
> 
> A little bit of history. Italian Guccio Gucci worked at the Sovoy Hotel as a bell boy before 1921. In 1921 he went back to his parents hat factory in Florence and changed the product line to make leather goods (Florence was already locally famous for its leather as well as jewellery (and of course art). The rest is literally fashion history. I think it's great that one of the lowest paid workers in the hotel not only created a fine company employing many craftspeople through the years, but 101 years later, the company that bears his name could afford to rent a most expensive suite and had GUCCI emblazoned everywhere. I am sure he would be very proud even though his family no longer own the company.
> 
> We had cocktails and canapés for breakfast, coffee and the best time anyone could ever have had. The clothes were TDF but very much the dressy-side, red-carpet side. I have a lot of party gear already and need to get round to wearing it, so I'm actually looking at seemingly quite sober things I can wear all the time. Only problem was, a lot of suits could not be broken into separates (like you can at Chanel). I wore a vintage maxi and couture jacket with H scarf in my hair (see if you can spot me in one of the photos).
> 
> Afterwards, I picked-up my earrings from Cartier bought before the price rise. Hit Gucci again for some make-up I've been waiting for, and then went with some friends to an exhibition at the Royal Academy. Then I went to H - just to round off the day. Repair done, ordered scarf. Home.
> 
> I screenshot these from my Insta so apologies for the size.
> 
> The living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404241
> 
> 
> 
> The dressing room
> 
> View attachment 5404242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404243
> 
> 
> 
> and the solid mahogany and marble bathroom - eye spy with my little eye and *all-black bamboo top-handle*. All the TDF croc and precious bags in the place and I still liked mine best of all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404244


Fabulous photos, and it sounds like an amazing event. (Also, peek-a-boo, I see you!!!)


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> My local art museum has an exhibit on the 60s Paper Dresses - the first modern fast fashion - “You can shorten it with scissors!” - and most of it is made out of the stuff that modern hospital PPE is made out of.
> 
> Marvelously mod. And you could get a free matching fiberglass dress when you purchased your home insulation!
> 
> I’m just imagining the itchiness. And wardrobe malfunctions. But then, they did have sturdier support garments


You can shorten it with scissors!?!?!?


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> As a Canadian* I feel personally attacked by that statement*. There will always be one person wearing shorts in -30 C weather, let alone on vacation...


I hope you're joking, my dear friend!   I certainly never meant to offend.

I would imagine that the tourists from cold climates (Canada, Minnesota, North Dakota, etc.) would be in shorts but they would NOT have blue lips!


----------



## lill_canele

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question for everybody- what’s a small or inexpensive thing that really makes you feel good or that you look pulled together?
> 
> For me, it is polished nails. I frequently have polished toes, but my fingernails chip so quickly and I had to keep them short and unpolished for work so I stopped bothering to do my hands. My friend let me use her gel polish set yesterday and my nails had grown, so I tried a new, trendy nail shape and painted them. Amazing how chic it makes me feel…I need to do this more often (though with regular polish…)
> 
> View attachment 5403222
> View attachment 5403222



Agree on the nails! I learned to do my own manicures since the pandemic and now it's a "me time" event I do every 1-2 weeks.
Also, love a great pedicure as well (though I leave the nail polish application up to the professionals lol, I don't have the patience to crouch over my own feet)

I would also say my facials if they weren't so expensive lol.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous photos, and it sounds like an amazing event. (Also, peek-a-boo, I see you!!!)



Thank you.

It was, I had such a good time. I wish I could have bottled it


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> You can shorten it with scissors!?!?!?



That's what they write on the Muji plastic free-cut raincoat (love them):

"The length of the raincoat can be altered by cutting with scissors, using the guide lines on the sleeves and hem"

I totally recommend these BTW:





__





						StackPath
					





					www.muji.eu
				




I need a new one.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> That's what they write on the Muji plastic free-cut raincoat (love them):
> 
> "The length of the raincoat can be altered by cutting with scissors, using the guide lines on the sleeves and hem"
> 
> I totally recommend these BTW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StackPath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.muji.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new one.


Is this the same company that makes pens? I *loooooove* Muji pens! My fave is the ballpoint in the .7mm size. It glides so smoothly.








						Pens & Pencils | Stationery | MUJI USA
					

Pens and pencils for every purpose. Shop everything from multicolor gel pens & ballpoint pens to mechanic pencils. In stock for home delivery!




					www.muji.us


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> That's true here, too! You'll see all us locals going for walks along the bay bundled up in sweatshirts, jeans, socks, and walking shoes. Meanwhile the tourists are in shorts, tees, and flip flops. And blue lips.


When I lived in San Francisco I don't think I ever got warm enough to put on shorts.


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> Agree on the nails! I learned to do my own manicures since the pandemic and now it's a "me time" event I do every 1-2 weeks.
> Also, love a great pedicure as well (though I leave the nail polish application up to the professionals lol, I don't have the patience to crouch over my own feet)
> 
> I would also say my facials if they weren't so expensive lol.


I do my own toenails but I'm terrible at it. I wait a couple days for the polish to wear off my skin before I show my feet in public!


----------



## papertiger

Can it be I am carrying a bag other than my Evie. ?

OMG. - second time this week!  

Gucci Jade Ltd Ed rg hw Horse-bit  Shoulder bag to quiz night at a Spanish tapas bar. I really enjoyed myself too. I know, who am I?


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I agonize over what to wear more when I'm home. When I pack to travel, I worry that I won't have every situation covered, and bring more than I need, but once we are on the road, I end up wearing the same things over and over again. It is freeing not to have to so many choices. Part of it is that I usually only travel with one purse and the clothes I packed coordinate with that purse. At home, I have to make sure my outfit goes with the purse of the day.


I do the same thing when I travel.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Fun Friday Question: Which bag(s) in your collection are your favorites? Not necessarily the most functional, but the ones that bring the most joy? No more than 5 (& a possible honorable mention).



My Favourite Five, at the moment
1) Chanel Coco Handle, burgundy 
2) Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag, red
3) Hermes Bolide, etain
4) Chanel Reissue, black 
5) Chanel Reissue, red








Spring/summer bag: Chanel Reissue Camera bag, silver metallic


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> My Favourite Five, at the moment
> 1) Chanel Coco Handle, burgundy
> 2) Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag, red
> 3) Hermes Bolide, etain
> 4) Chanel Reissue, black
> 5) Chanel Reissue, red
> 
> View attachment 5405471
> View attachment 5405474
> View attachment 5405472
> View attachment 5405473
> View attachment 5405475
> 
> 
> Spring/summer bag: Chanel Reissue Camera bag, silver metallic
> View attachment 5405476



Perfect 5, total respect


----------



## afroken

Sorry for the delayed replies and just catching up! It's been a hectic time at work these few months. I keep wanting to find sometime to pop into a coffee shop and catch up with TPF and just relax but before I know it, it's already dark and I'm still trying to catch up with work. Can't wait for my vacation next month!



Katinahat said:


> My bags are not equally rotated. I’m very similar to @DME and it’s my work tote that’s currently getting used most. I also spend too much time there! I have other work bags but this is the lightest so easiest to carry when walking with resorting to a backpack which I did for most of 2021.
> View attachment 5399935
> 
> My other most used bag is currently my KS nylon satchel because it dog walks in all weather. Just realised that sounds like the bag walks the dog - if only! Accessories here are dog treats and ball.
> View attachment 5399934
> 
> And finally trying hard in third place is my Alexa Icon. This is my go to weekend bag but I also carry it to work on days when I need a bit less with me.
> View attachment 5399936
> 
> These bags all score in the high 20s for carries. My other bags carries are in the low teens or less. I’d like to go out more socially and casually bringing more joy into my life but time, opportunity and money cause restriction - mostly time and opportunity!


I’ve said this before but can’t help but say it again - I love your business casual style!



Katinahat said:


> Love your happy bags and delighted you are reaching for them.
> 
> I can’t advise on tummy control swimsuits as they bring images of horror for me! Getting into them (and out again) is a nightmare. They are not made for the pear shaped ladies. The tummy control is way too tight to get on over ample thighs leading too contortist movements. And should a bathroom visit be needed mid sunbathing after getting the costume wet in the pool! Impossible!
> 
> If I don’t dare to bare in a bikini (think ample coverage not teenie weenie), I reach for a longline Tankini with high waisted briefs, buying the top half at least one size smaller than the bottoms if not two!


I can totally see how tummy control swimsuits are a nightmare for pear-shaped. Two piece with a tankini is a good idea that I’ll look into 



whateve said:


> I'm not sure about the tummy control but I have a Lands End swimsuit. It's the regular tank suit. It's okay. It is kind of hard to get on and the leg openings don't fit that well, but my thighs are skinnier than most. I like the fit of LL Bean better. In my experience, the tummy control doesn't necessarily make your tummy look flat. It works better if the style is more camouflaging. For example, the gathered fabric of this suit helps hide any bulges: https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/922...egular&bc=12-27-624&feat=624-GN1&csp=f&pos=10 I'm not recommending this particular suit as I've never tried it myself, just something with this type of gathers. It doesn't mention cups but I would think it should have them. I like Reebok swimwear too.
> 
> If you can get to a store to try things on, it might help you figure out what works. There are a few brands I bought at department stores a few years ago that had good tummy camouflage. I can't look now as DH is sleeping but if I remember I'll look tomorrow. However, I think these brands, if they still make them, probably sell for over $100.


Thank you @whateve ! Times like this is when I really hope Canada has half the amount of shopping choices as the states. We don’t have many stores here (including Lands End and LL Bean), and return shipping for unwanted items is astronomical not to mention its a great hassle to get your customs fee back. Thank goodness we do have Reebok stores here, I’ll check it out.


dcooney4 said:


> I bought a bathing suit from athleta that hides things well and for me it came in tall too.


Thank you! I like what I'm seeing at the athleta website - I might put in an order. Free shipping and returns within Canada, woohoo!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Miraclesuit, which you can snag at a hefty discount, uses tummy control AND design elements to flatter less than modelesque bodies in styles that are not frumpy. I have a very Old Hollywood style ruched black one piece of theirs that has gotten me compliments from both men AND teenage girls! Got it at TJ Maxx or Marshall’s for $30, no more than $40.


Thank you Bowie! Miraclesuit has some gorgeous stuff but the smallest size is 6. I'm a size 4. These companies need to know that us petite ladies have tummy issues too  



BowieFan1971 said:


> Talk me off the ledge, y’all!!!!
> 
> Did some retail therapy and got these for a steal. I saw the solid black but chose these because they are a little less basic/serious/businessy and have more personality. Now I have started looking at pink bags to wear with them for the summer. But 3 times now I have bought and sold pink bags  because I never wore them and the color is not “me.”
> 
> Tell me I do not need a pink bag! Even a cheap one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400052


This is so beautiful!!! 



Paris Girl said:


> That’s exactly what I do. I have so many that it would be a full time job to keep track if I rotated them! It’s bad enough that I have so many choices it’s hard to pick.
> 
> I did work with a VP who rotated her wardrobe and she wore the same outfits on the same days of the week. So like every three weeks on a Tuesday she’d wear her gray suit with a red silk blouse. And every third Monday she’d wear the same royal blue dress. She said it took away her having to try making a choice. She said it was easier for her. She’d switch her wardrobe choices based on seasons.
> 
> I like variety and my mood changes so I can’t be locked into a rotation schedule like that. But it works for some people. Instead I change my mind several times when choosing my bags for the day. They all want to go out. Lol!


I'm exactly like you. I choose what I wear based on my mood and sometimes that means even my bag and outfit doesn't quite coordinate with one another! Not to mention the weather changes so frequently here so often I'd have to wear a cardigan instead of a light coat, leather jacket instead of trench coat, sweater tights or sheer tights, etc. Too much changes and having a routine wardrobe wouldn't work here.



Paris Girl said:


> Omg! I laughed at your contortionist comment! We rent a villa in St Croix with our own pool and I found that living in a swimsuit, especially when wet, is easier if I wear a tankini. My first clue that a Miraclesuit (tummy control) one piece, while slimming and flattering on me, was not a good option was taking a bio break. Trying to put that wet, tight thing on again was challenging to say the least. I opted for bottom piece that is Miraclesuit brand in black that is easier to get on and off. Then I pair it with different tankini tops. All I wear down there is a swimming suit so it’s much more practical.


This is super important to know!!



DME said:


> I’m a fan of La Blanca. I’ve had several of their tankinis and love them! And I’m pretty sure @whateve and I have the opposite body types, but I second Reebok, so that tells me they work for multiple shapes.


I just checked out La Blanca and HOLY MOLY these are possibly the most gorgeous swimsuits I've ever seen! All with tummy control! I'm in swimsuit heaven! Icing on cake is that they are widely available in Canada too. I don't even care about the price anymore, I'm getting one... possibly two...


880 said:


> I hope you get to go back to Japan next year
> 
> re swimsuits, I have a relatively thick mid section. I last picked up a suit at athleta which seemed to hold me in. . . . I last wore it pre Covid though.
> 
> i find a higher leg opening; a deeper neckline ( or V or faux wrap detail) or a bodice detail minimizes my waist.
> i am talking about a one piece swimsuit  though I also like tankini suits for the same reasons as @Paris Girl.
> 
> ETA: just realized @dcooney4  also recommended athleta  great minds
> also I agree with @whateve re bag usage and travel. I have been wearing my TPM Evelyne and mini Della cavalerria quite a bit. If I buy something that I love, such as my resale stingray micro boy, I wear it a lot in the beginning. . .


Another vote for athleta! If so many ladies here have mentioned them then they must be good. I might put in an order soon.


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you! We did have so much fun... but now - back to work!
> 
> I'm going to be an outlier... Do Not Worry about your 'tummy'.
> Girlllll - go celebrate with your friends - drink some champagne, jump in the water, and smile. That's what everyone will see - your happy joyful smile.
> 
> Cheers honey!
> 
> Welllpppp - I say buy a cute pink bag!
> But... make it a fun pink! Not a sweet pink, but a fun and happy pink!
> (looking at my MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch - the ONLY pink bag that's made it for 4 years! I think it's the color and the size - not too big and such a great color!)
> 
> wow...


Thank you dear @Cookiefiend  it's my goal to reach that level of confidence one day. In my heart of hearts I know you're absolutely right and that having fun and laughing is much more important than "tummy issues". The thing is, my friends all have stunning figures. While I don't consider myself having body image issues, I've always wished that I have more curves (I have a flat chest and for the most part I've learned to embrace and love that), but the tummy fat threw me off guard and I've been looking for different ways to get rid of that. Tummy control swimsuits is just a bandaid to the problem, but I guess I don't want 1) my friends seeing me like this and 2) looking back at our photos and seeing this. It is my goal to have the tummy toned down in a couple of months 



papertiger said:


> M&S has a huge range of tummy control swimsuits at good prices.
> 
> The only ones I've bought from them don't have tummy control (not saying I don't need it ) I have this one in navy and another in black.
> 
> View attachment 5400591


That's one gorgeous swimsuit! I will check out M&S.



baghabitz34 said:


> Since spring has finally sprung where I am, thought I’d share this beauty.
> View attachment 5402354
> View attachment 5402355
> View attachment 5402356
> 
> Ferragamo Travel tote. No interior pockets, but it has the removable pouch. And the print goes all around the bag including the bottom.
> 
> Happy Ferragamo Friday!


Omg my heart!! Ferragamo does some of the most beautiful pieces, whether it's leather goods, scarves, RTW or shoes. I have yet to see a Ferragamo piece that I don't like yet. This bag is a work of art.



baghabitz34 said:


> Fun Friday Question: Which bag(s) in your collection are your favorites? Not necessarily the most functional, but the ones that bring the most joy? No more than 5 (& a possible honorable mention).


1. Balenciaga City in black
2. The Row Duplex in black
3. Frrry Happy Bags (I have two, can't choose which one I like better)
4. Balenciaga Mute City in vert veronese
5. Balenciaga Small City in bleu nuit

Honorable mention: Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt


Jereni said:


> Honorable mention: my new Polene Huit!!!! This bag is like the epitome of spring to me.
> 
> View attachment 5402677
> 
> 
> 
> _Another _question for the group: which bag in your wardrobe is your most ‘quintessentially’ spring bag?


My spring bag would be my frrry Happy Bags, which I haven't been able to stop talking about in the past month, so I'll save you all from another long speech about why I love them so much.



BowieFan1971 said:


> Question for everybody- what’s a small or inexpensive thing that really makes you feel good or that you look pulled together?
> 
> For me, it is polished nails. I frequently have polished toes, but my fingernails chip so quickly and I had to keep them short and unpolished for work so I stopped bothering to do my hands. My friend let me use her gel polish set yesterday and my nails had grown, so I tried a new, trendy nail shape and painted them. Amazing how chic it makes me feel…I need to do this more often (though with regular polish…)
> 
> View attachment 5403222
> View attachment 5403222


My little pleasure would be doing my nails too! A bottle costs $10, but they last so long. Another one would be face sheet masks. This one is a bit more expensive, I use SK-II and Shiseido sheet masks, but there are so much essence left in the little packets to last me more than a week. I also bought some cheap Japanese heat eye masks from Amazon - I love wearing them while listening to a sleep story from the Calm app.



Katinahat said:


> On the low energy thing and not wanting to go out that so many of us are feeling I think mine is caused by my own MH issues more than post pandemic. I sometimes think that ADs and PTSD, even when less triggered,  make it harder to be emotionally present and experience the full extent of joy. I feel like I’m watching myself doing things a lot of the time which is odd. Does anyone else get that?
> 
> I felt a bit better yesterday during the day and met my line manager, who is also a great friend, for a run and to chat about the day before where I had to leave work. She is hugely supportive and knows my whole back story so gets where I’m coming from. It’s my next boss up who keeps triggering me by snapping at people. He isn’t normally so like that and normally I’m more feisty so I’m not sure what’s going on but since the PTSD set in, I can’t cope with men, especially well known to me, being confrontational. DH is mild mannered and gentle so I’m lucky there.
> 
> I thought I was doing better yesterday, I was cheery and present when I met her, but by the evening I was jumpy and distant again, very distracted by thoughts of the past and anxiety. It sucks! I’m meant to be meeting another friend this afternoon. We have a voucher for Prosecco and Cake for two at a cafe. Shame to waste it. I don’t want to let her down but I’m feeling really tired and quite anxious. Not so much about going out but about having lots to do at home and going to work tomorrow. I know I will enjoy it if I do go so I probably will but getting in the right zone is tiring let alone planning which bag to take.


I can relate... I grew up with a male figure close to me who has anger issues but is otherwise kind. Sometimes he would switch between white hot anger and gentle funny side. As a result, up till this day I go into survival mode (have all my defences up, get far away, sometimes shut down, or sometimes immediately get apologetic without realizing it) whenever a trusted person loses temper or get confrontational. This wasn't something I figured out until I started going to therapy, and knowing the underlying cause of my reaction to anger has felt liberating.



papertiger said:


> I had the most beautiful day yesterday. In the morning I was invited to a Gucci event at the Savoy Hotel. Gucci took over the suite and even re-wallpapered, everything was Gucci bar the fittings. Here were some of the MTO, MTM and one-off pieces that I saw. You don't really know my main house, but it's Edwardian and the decor is a bit similar (not as amazing or impressive) so I felt very much at home.  I wish I could have taken home the bathroom.
> 
> A little bit of history. Italian Guccio Gucci worked at the Sovoy Hotel as a bell boy before 1921. In 1921 he went back to his parents hat factory in Florence and changed the product line to make leather goods (Florence was already locally famous for its leather as well as jewellery (and of course art). The rest is literally fashion history. I think it's great that one of the lowest paid workers in the hotel not only created a fine company employing many craftspeople through the years, but 101 years later, the company that bears his name could afford to rent a most expensive suite and had GUCCI emblazoned everywhere. I am sure he would be very proud even though his family no longer own the company.
> 
> We had cocktails and canapés for breakfast, coffee and the best time anyone could ever have had. The clothes were TDF but very much the dressy-side, red-carpet side. I have a lot of party gear already and need to get round to wearing it, so I'm actually looking at seemingly quite sober things I can wear all the time. Only problem was, a lot of suits could not be broken into separates (like you can at Chanel). I wore a vintage maxi and couture jacket with H scarf in my hair (see if you can spot me in one of the photos).
> 
> Afterwards, I picked-up my earrings from Cartier bought before the price rise. Hit Gucci again for some make-up I've been waiting for, and then went with some friends to an exhibition at the Royal Academy. Then I went to H - just to round off the day. Repair done, ordered scarf. Home.
> 
> I screenshot these from my Insta so apologies for the size.
> 
> The living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404241
> 
> 
> 
> The dressing room
> 
> View attachment 5404242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404243
> 
> 
> 
> and the solid mahogany and marble bathroom - eye spy with my little eye and *all-black bamboo top-handle*. All the TDF croc and precious bags in the place and I still liked mine best of all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404244


Hope you had an amazing day! Thank you for sharing, this all looks like a dreamland  I'm drooling.


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> Sorry for the delayed replies and just catching up! It's been a hectic time at work these few months. I keep wanting to find sometime to pop into a coffee shop and catch up with TPF and just relax but before I know it, it's already dark and I'm still trying to catch up with work. Can't wait for my vacation next month!
> 
> 
> I’ve said this before but can’t help but say it again - I love your business casual style!
> 
> 
> I can totally see how tummy control swimsuits are a nightmare for pear-shaped. Two piece with a tankini is a good idea that I’ll look into
> 
> 
> Thank you @whateve ! Times like this is when I really hope Canada has half the amount of shopping choices as the states. We don’t have many stores here (including Lands End and LL Bean), and return shipping for unwanted items is astronomical not to mention its a great hassle to get your customs fee back. Thank goodness we do have Reebok stores here, I’ll check it out.
> 
> Thank you! I like what I'm seeing at the athleta website - I might put in an order. Free shipping and returns within Canada, woohoo!
> 
> Thank you Bowie! Miraclesuit has some gorgeous stuff but the smallest size is 6. I'm a size 4. These companies need to know that us petite ladies have tummy issues too
> 
> 
> This is so beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> I'm exactly like you. I choose what I wear based on my mood and sometimes that means even my bag and outfit doesn't quite coordinate with one another! Not to mention the weather changes so frequently here so often I'd have to wear a cardigan instead of a light coat, leather jacket instead of trench coat, sweater tights or sheer tights, etc. Too much changes and having a routine wardrobe wouldn't work here.
> 
> 
> This is super important to know!!
> 
> 
> I just checked out La Blanca and HOLY MOLY these are possibly the most gorgeous swimsuits I've ever seen! All with tummy control! I'm in swimsuit heaven! Icing on cake is that they are widely available in Canada too. I don't even care about the price anymore, I'm getting one... possibly two...
> 
> Another vote for athleta! If so many ladies here have mentioned them then they must be good. I might put in an order soon.
> 
> Thank you dear @Cookiefiend  it's my goal to reach that level of confidence one day. In my heart of hearts I know you're absolutely right and that having fun and laughing is much more important than "tummy issues". The thing is, my friends all have stunning figures. While I don't consider myself having body image issues, I've always wished that I have more curves (I have a flat chest and for the most part I've learned to embrace and love that), but the tummy fat threw me off guard and I've been looking for different ways to get rid of that. Tummy control swimsuits is just a bandaid to the problem, but I guess I don't want 1) my friends seeing me like this and 2) looking back at our photos and seeing this. It is my goal to have the tummy toned down in a couple of months
> 
> 
> That's one gorgeous swimsuit! I will check out M&S.
> 
> 
> Omg my heart!! Ferragamo does some of the most beautiful pieces, whether it's leather goods, scarves, RTW or shoes. I have yet to see a Ferragamo piece that I don't like yet. This bag is a work of art.
> 
> 
> 1. Balenciaga City in black
> 2. The Row Duplex in black
> 3. Frrry Happy Bags (I have two, can't choose which one I like better)
> 4. Balenciaga Mute City in vert veronese
> 5. Balenciaga Small City in bleu nuit
> 
> Honorable mention: Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt
> 
> My spring bag would be my frrry Happy Bags, which I haven't been able to stop talking about in the past month, so I'll save you all from another long speech about why I love them so much.
> 
> 
> My little pleasure would be doing my nails too! A bottle costs $10, but they last so long. Another one would be face sheet masks. This one is a bit more expensive, I use SK-II and Shiseido sheet masks, but there are so much essence left in the little packets to last me more than a week. I also bought some cheap Japanese heat eye masks from Amazon - I love wearing them while listening to a sleep story from the Calm app.
> 
> 
> I can relate... I grew up with a male figure close to me who has anger issues but is otherwise kind. Sometimes he would switch between white hot anger and gentle funny side. As a result, up till this day I go into survival mode (have all my defences up, get far away, sometimes shut down, or sometimes immediately get apologetic without realizing it) whenever a trusted person loses temper or get confrontational. This wasn't something I figured out until I started going to therapy, and knowing the underlying cause of my reaction to anger has felt liberating.
> 
> 
> Hope you had an amazing day! Thank you for sharing, this all looks like a dreamland  I'm drooling.


Wow, size 4? That is really tiny. Are you sure you wear that size in swimwear? They aren't sized the same as other clothing. I've worn size 10 in swimsuits for as long as I can remember, even when I was 105 pounds. I think part of it is due to the length. I'm 5'4", and I do have a large chest, which translates into needing more length.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> My Favourite Five, at the moment
> 1) Chanel Coco Handle, burgundy
> 2) Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag, red
> 3) Hermes Bolide, etain
> 4) Chanel Reissue, black
> 5) Chanel Reissue, red
> 
> View attachment 5405471
> View attachment 5405474
> View attachment 5405472
> View attachment 5405473
> View attachment 5405475
> 
> 
> Spring/summer bag: Chanel Reissue Camera bag, silver metallic
> View attachment 5405476


Such elegant favorites!


----------



## dcooney4

Can you all repeat the best places to visit in London? My dd and I are planning a girl's trip. I have to renew my passport so it won't be for a while ,but I want to start gathering info. It will be a short trip only about five days.  Maybe one tour, but we like to wander about at our own speed and we both enjoy shopping.


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> My Favourite Five, at the moment
> 1) Chanel Coco Handle, burgundy
> 2) Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag, red
> 3) Hermes Bolide, etain
> 4) Chanel Reissue, black
> 5) Chanel Reissue, red
> 
> View attachment 5405471
> View attachment 5405474
> View attachment 5405472
> View attachment 5405473
> View attachment 5405475
> 
> 
> Spring/summer bag: Chanel Reissue Camera bag, silver metallic
> View attachment 5405476


Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Wow, size 4? That is really tiny. Are you sure you wear that size in swimwear? They aren't sized the same as other clothing. I've worn size 10 in swimsuits for as long as I can remember, even when I was 105 pounds. I think part of it is due to the length. I'm 5'4", and I do have a large chest, which translates into needing more length.


I too have always had to size up one or two sizes, especially in tummy control suits. And I am 5’5”, smaller chested and not especially curvy. If a suit is too small, it could definitely contribute to muffin top/appearance of belly fat.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> My Celine belt bag in burgundy red is my favorite bags of all, brings me the biggest joy as I love how smartly it’s designed and this shade of red is my favorite one. If I would be a bag, I would be my definition this one!   Number 2 would be Valextra Iside, I just love how ladylike it is, yet super functional. Number 3 Valextra Triennale… I’ve been eying it for years and now when I finally have it, I just can’t believe my dream came true! I know many people dream Chanel or Hermes, but for me Triennale is the epitome of the ultimate it-bag, despite it not being that famous. Number 4 is Alaia bucket bag, I love its signature laser cut look… and number 5 would be Alaia Cecile bag… it’s super lady-like, I use it rarely, but I love knowing I have it in my collection



I’m finally home and can take pics of my beauties


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> I’m finally home and can take pics of my beauties
> 
> View attachment 5405649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405652


As you can clearly see from my bags, even if these are just part of my collection, I’m not into logomania, the only bag that I have that has a big logo plastered all over it is Marc Jacobs tote bag, just cause I think it’s done in non-tacky, but very fun and kind of ironic way  I don’t do big logos, every bag I have has very little branding, just a tiny brand name embossed on the leather or written on inner lining, aside Chloe C bags, but that’s just big “C” letter hardware, not full name


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> As you can clearly see from my bags, even if these are just part of my collection, I’m not into logomania, the only bag that I have that has a big logo plastered all over it is Marc Jacobs tote bag, just cause I think it’s done in non-tacky, but very fun and kind of ironic way  I don’t do big logos, every bag I have has very little branding, just a tiny brand name embossed on the leather or written on inner lining, aside Chloe C bags, but that’s just big “C” letter hardware, not full name



This also reminded me the only bag I ever liked from Balenciaga was the ghost bag, looked very functional for me, I would love to have it eventually, but didn’t have a chance to add it to my collection when it was released, cause I had already bought other bag at the time… so many bags, so little time  and Balenciaga don’t do them anymore, I think this style wasn’t that popular for them…. How about discussing the bags we’d love to have, but that got away?


----------



## SakuraSakura

ElainePG said:


> I hope you're joking, my dear friend!   I certainly never meant to offend.
> 
> I would imagine that the tourists from cold climates (Canada, Minnesota, North Dakota, etc.) would be in shorts but they would NOT have blue lips!



Yes, I'm joking! I'm sorry, it's hard to measure tone from text! There's no need to apologize but I appreciate it nonetheless.

I have a decision to make. I have so many signature + monogram + logo pieces in my collection that it's beginning to feel a little unnecessary. I recently got a Coach Studio 19 in the mail but it's making me think that there's repeats in my collection. What do you guys think? I do like having a signature crossbody so it's between the Coach and Fendi. When I normally wear a crossbody it's because I'm working. 

Pros of Coach: The strap is adjustable. It has several interior pockets which helps me organize my belongings better. I like how structured it is. I feel more comfortable wearing my Coach bag on the bus.
Pros + Cons of Fendi: I like the opening; however, the interior is incredibly dark. The strap isn't adjustable which limits how I wear it. I really do think it's nice and I like zucca print.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I had the most beautiful day yesterday. In the morning I was invited to a Gucci event at the Savoy Hotel. Gucci took over the suite and even re-wallpapered, everything was Gucci bar the fittings. Here were some of the MTO, MTM and one-off pieces that I saw. You don't really know my main house, but it's Edwardian and the decor is a bit similar (not as amazing or impressive) so I felt very much at home.  I wish I could have taken home the bathroom.
> 
> A little bit of history. Italian Guccio Gucci worked at the Sovoy Hotel as a bell boy before 1921. In 1921 he went back to his parents hat factory in Florence and changed the product line to make leather goods (Florence was already locally famous for its leather as well as jewellery (and of course art). The rest is literally fashion history. I think it's great that one of the lowest paid workers in the hotel not only created a fine company employing many craftspeople through the years, but 101 years later, the company that bears his name could afford to rent a most expensive suite and had GUCCI emblazoned everywhere. I am sure he would be very proud even though his family no longer own the company.
> 
> We had cocktails and canapés for breakfast, coffee and the best time anyone could ever have had. The clothes were TDF but very much the dressy-side, red-carpet side. I have a lot of party gear already and need to get round to wearing it, so I'm actually looking at seemingly quite sober things I can wear all the time. Only problem was, a lot of suits could not be broken into separates (like you can at Chanel). I wore a vintage maxi and couture jacket with H scarf in my hair (see if you can spot me in one of the photos).
> 
> Afterwards, I picked-up my earrings from Cartier bought before the price rise. Hit Gucci again for some make-up I've been waiting for, and then went with some friends to an exhibition at the Royal Academy. Then I went to H - just to round off the day. Repair done, ordered scarf. Home.
> 
> I screenshot these from my Insta so apologies for the size.
> 
> The living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404241
> 
> 
> 
> The dressing room
> 
> View attachment 5404242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404243
> 
> 
> 
> and the solid mahogany and marble bathroom - eye spy with my little eye and *all-black bamboo top-handle*. All the TDF croc and precious bags in the place and I still liked mine best of all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404244


What an incredible day and amazing photos! What a way to live, going to events like this. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> @papertiger
> This dress is the closest I will ever get...  it´s only on display as I never will have an occasion to wear it. And at the same time it´s the perfect example of little inexpensive things that make me happy. I think it was 20€.
> 
> View attachment 5404330


This is completely stunning too. 


SakuraSakura said:


> As a Canadian I feel personally attacked by that statement. There will always be one person wearing shorts in -30 C weather, let alone on vacation...





ElainePG said:


> I hope you're joking, my dear friend!   I certainly never meant to offend.
> 
> I would imagine that the tourists from cold climates (Canada, Minnesota, North Dakota, etc.) would be in shorts but they would NOT have blue lips!





whateve said:


> When I lived in San Francisco I don't think I ever got warm enough to put on shorts.


Our summer average temperature is about 12-18•c. At 20•c the kids are running under hose pipes and I’m swimming in the sea (which is so cold it takes your breath away!). 





papertiger said:


> Can it be I am carrying a bag other than my Evie. ?
> 
> OMG. - second time this week!
> 
> Gucci Jade Ltd Ed rg hw Horse-bit  Shoulder bag to quiz night at a Spanish tapas bar. I really enjoyed myself too. I know, who am I?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405196
> View attachment 5405197
> View attachment 5405198


Love that bag on you. Beautiful colour. 


More bags said:


> My Favourite Five, at the moment
> 1) Chanel Coco Handle, burgundy
> 2) Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag, red
> 3) Hermes Bolide, etain
> 4) Chanel Reissue, black
> 5) Chanel Reissue, red
> 
> View attachment 5405471
> View attachment 5405474
> View attachment 5405472
> View attachment 5405473
> View attachment 5405475
> 
> 
> Spring/summer bag: Chanel Reissue Camera bag, silver metallic
> View attachment 5405476


I love all your quilted bags.


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> It all sounds hard, especially the up down aspect.





BowieFan1971 said:


> I am not a quilted bag person but I love that Coach! Great color, shape and size!
> 
> I think everyone has— and is entitled to— bad moments and bad days. They are a normal part of life and often beyond our choice. It is up to is to decide if we are going to let them determine our lives and control our relationships with others. We can recognize how we feel and decide to live there for a minute or if we “fake it till we make it.” Which one will help us get to where and who we WANT to be.





880 said:


> My mom is tends to be brusque. I realized she cannot help it. It’s how she is. So I really have to make an effort (for all of my adult life lol) not to be affected. Hope the cake and Prosecco were able to work their magic. Hugs





cowgirlsboots said:


> Sending a hug! I know this feeling very well. It´s like a loop of panic that sucks you in and spins you around. And then the jump into the actual situation like into cold water often to realise the actual thing is not too bad, even pleasant. I hope you got through it well and enjoyed your cake date!





ElainePG said:


> The roller coaster sounds very challenging. I'm glad your line manager is supportive, but it stinks that you're getting triggered at work.
> 
> It may be a combo of your own MH issues plus the pandemic, which would be REALLY fatiguing.  We're here for you.





afroken said:


> I can relate... I grew up with a male figure close to me who has anger issues but is otherwise kind. Sometimes he would switch between white hot anger and gentle funny side. As a result, up till this day I go into survival mode (have all my defences up, get far away, sometimes shut down, or sometimes immediately get apologetic without realizing it) whenever a trusted person loses temper or get confrontational. This wasn't something I figured out until I started going to therapy, and knowing the underlying cause of my reaction to anger has felt liberating.


Thank you all for your kindness and anyone I’ve missed too. I’m still battling through a rough patch. I didn’t go out for the cake. I just wasn’t in the mood for drinking Prosecco and big crowds.

However, my friend insisted we still did something together so we set out on a 10k walk with our dogs. She a doctor who specialises in lifestyle medicine so is wonderfully supportive.

It’s not so much that my boss was difficult - he’s a kind man who’s not normally like that. It’s more that it’s triggered me to chase down some rabbit holes ending up with symptoms like anxiety and flashbacks which is exhausting. I’m trying to work out which strategies I need to use to get the past out my head or at least to be able to cope with it better again.

My May carrying stats are not going to be great!


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> Update on wedding outfit: I ended up bringing both blue dresses and wore a more formal option with a necklace, and then switched into the polka dot one right after the ceremony and all the photos taken   Both dresses looked great paired with white accessories: kitten heel Sergio Rossi and Alaia bucket bag; but I must admit then I later switched heels for white Tod’s Gommino and they looked cute with polka dot dress, sadly I don’t have pictures of that outfit, as it was much later in the night… my feet thanked me for bringing Gommino with me Finally I had an opportunity to properly wear my Alaia bucket bag over the weekend and I must say it’s a perfect summer bag for me, i love bucket bags for summer) looking forward to rocking it in the upcoming months


Great idea to wear two of the dresses. You look incredible and so does the bride!! Lovely accessories too.


----------



## 880

SakuraSakura said:


> I have a decision to make. I have so many signature + monogram + logo pieces in my collection that it's beginning to feel a little unnecessary. I recently got a Coach Studio 19 in the mail but it's making me think that there's repeats in my collection


Don’t make the decision too fast. Even if you have repeats, it’s okay, so long as you love and use both


----------



## afroken

I forgot to add photos last night of my top 6 bags, here they are:

1. Balenciaga City in black



2. The Row Duplex in black



3. Frrry Happy Bags (I have two, can't choose which one I like better)





4. Balenciaga Mute City in vert veronese



5. Balenciaga Small City in bleu nuit



Honorable mention: Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt






whateve said:


> Wow, size 4? That is really tiny. Are you sure you wear that size in swimwear? They aren't sized the same as other clothing. I've worn size 10 in swimsuits for as long as I can remember, even when I was 105 pounds. I think part of it is due to the length. I'm 5'4", and I do have a large chest, which translates into needing more length.


Pretty sure I'm at least a size 4 for swim tops. While I've been hunting down swimwear, some friends saw that I was trying to figure out my sizing, and let me try on their swimsuits to get an idea. A 6 is too big in the top area, nobody is a 2 or 4, so I assumed I'm a 4 for tops. I just purchased a La Blanca swimsuit in both 4 and 6, depending on which size works better, I'll grab another style in that size too. Might also throw in a two-piece (tankini and bottom) due to the bio issue I didn't think about with one-piece before.


dcooney4 said:


> Can you all repeat the best places to visit in London? My dd and I are planning a girl's trip. I have to renew my passport so it won't be for a while ,but I want to start gathering info. It will be a short trip only about five days.  Maybe one tour, but we like to wander about at our own speed and we both enjoy shopping.


Interested in hearing some recommendations as well as I'll be going to London in the fall. Have fun on your trip! Is this your first time to London?


coffee2go said:


> This also reminded me the only bag I ever liked from Balenciaga was the ghost bag, looked very functional for me, I would love to have it eventually, but didn’t have a chance to add it to my collection when it was released, cause I had already bought other bag at the time… so many bags, so little time  and Balenciaga don’t do them anymore, I think this style wasn’t that popular for them…. How about discussing the bags we’d love to have, but that got away?
> 
> View attachment 5405655


Funny enough that the reason why I love Balenciaga is because they have so many slouchy bags   This looks like something Grace Kelly would wear in her movies.


Katinahat said:


> Thank you all for your kindness and anyone I’ve missed too. I’m still battling through a rough patch. I didn’t go out for the cake. I just wasn’t in the mood for drinking Prosecco and big crowds.
> 
> However, my friend insisted we still did something together so we set out on a 10k walk with our dogs. She a doctor who specialises in lifestyle medicine so is wonderfully supportive.
> 
> It’s not so much that my boss was difficult - he’s a kind man who’s not normally like that. It’s more that it’s triggered me to chase down some rabbit holes ending up with symptoms like anxiety and flashbacks which is exhausting. I’m trying to work out which strategies I need to use to get the past out my head or at least to be able to cope with it better again.
> 
> My May carrying stats are not going to be great!


Supportive friends are some of life's greatest gifts  I hope you'll navigate through it smoothly, we're all here for you


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> What an incredible day and amazing photos! What a way to live, going to events like this.
> 
> This is completely stunning too.
> 
> 
> 
> Our summer average temperature is about 12-18•c. At 20•c the kids are running under hose pipes and I’m swimming in the sea (which is so cold it takes your breath away!).
> Love that bag on you. Beautiful colour.
> 
> I love all your quilted bags.



Thank you  

That Jade Gucci is not not bad for an 18 year old bag, and using 'her' really made me want to take her straight out again. 

I think green is to me what pink is to you  .


----------



## dcooney4

coffee2go said:


> I’m finally home and can take pics of my beauties
> 
> View attachment 5405649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405652


They are all lovely and very chic.


----------



## dcooney4

SakuraSakura said:


> Yes, I'm joking! I'm sorry, it's hard to measure tone from text! There's no need to apologize but I appreciate it nonetheless.
> 
> I have a decision to make. I have so many signature + monogram + logo pieces in my collection that it's beginning to feel a little unnecessary. I recently got a Coach Studio 19 in the mail but it's making me think that there's repeats in my collection. What do you guys think? I do like having a signature crossbody so it's between the Coach and Fendi. When I normally wear a crossbody it's because I'm working.
> 
> Pros of Coach: The strap is adjustable. It has several interior pockets which helps me organize my belongings better. I like how structured it is. I feel more comfortable wearing my Coach bag on the bus.
> Pros + Cons of Fendi: I like the opening; however, the interior is incredibly dark. The strap isn't adjustable which limits how I wear it. I really do think it's nice and I like zucca print.


I kind of sounds like you like the fendi but it is not really working for you.


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> I forgot to add photos last night of my top 6 bags, here they are:
> 
> 1. Balenciaga City in black
> View attachment 5405935
> 
> 
> 2. The Row Duplex in black
> View attachment 5405936
> 
> 
> 3. Frrry Happy Bags (I have two, can't choose which one I like better)
> View attachment 5405937
> 
> View attachment 5405938
> 
> 
> 4. Balenciaga Mute City in vert veronese
> View attachment 5405940
> 
> 
> 5. Balenciaga Small City in bleu nuit
> View attachment 5405941
> 
> 
> Honorable mention: Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt
> View attachment 5405942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'm at least a size 4 for swim tops. While I've been hunting down swimwear, some friends saw that I was trying to figure out my sizing, and let me try on their swimsuits to get an idea. A 6 is too big in the top area, nobody is a 2 or 4, so I assumed I'm a 4 for tops. I just purchased a La Blanca swimsuit in both 4 and 6, depending on which size works better, I'll grab another style in that size too. Might also throw in a two-piece (tankini and bottom) due to the bio issue I didn't think about with one-piece before.
> 
> Interested in hearing some recommendations as well as I'll be going to London in the fall. Have fun on your trip! Is this your first time to London?
> 
> Funny enough that the reason why I love Balenciaga is because they have so many slouchy bags   This looks like something Grace Kelly would wear in her movies.
> 
> Supportive friends are some of life's greatest gifts  I hope you'll navigate through it smoothly, we're all here for you


Wonderful bags ! They make me smile.


----------



## Jereni

coffee2go said:


> I’m finally home and can take pics of my beauties
> 
> View attachment 5405649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405652



Gorgeous set!!! I think we have very similar bag tastes.


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> I forgot to add photos last night of my top 6 bags, here they are:
> 
> 1. Balenciaga City in black
> View attachment 5405935
> 
> 
> 2. The Row Duplex in black
> View attachment 5405936
> 
> 
> 3. Frrry Happy Bags (I have two, can't choose which one I like better)
> View attachment 5405937
> 
> View attachment 5405938
> 
> 
> 4. Balenciaga Mute City in vert veronese
> View attachment 5405940
> 
> 
> 5. Balenciaga Small City in bleu nuit
> View attachment 5405941
> 
> 
> Honorable mention: Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt
> View attachment 5405942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'm at least a size 4 for swim tops. While I've been hunting down swimwear, some friends saw that I was trying to figure out my sizing, and let me try on their swimsuits to get an idea. A 6 is too big in the top area, nobody is a 2 or 4, so I assumed I'm a 4 for tops. I just purchased a La Blanca swimsuit in both 4 and 6, depending on which size works better, I'll grab another style in that size too. Might also throw in a two-piece (tankini and bottom) due to the bio issue I didn't think about with one-piece before.
> 
> Interested in hearing some recommendations as well as I'll be going to London in the fall. Have fun on your trip! Is this your first time to London?
> 
> Funny enough that the reason why I love Balenciaga is because they have so many slouchy bags   This looks like something Grace Kelly would wear in her movies.
> 
> Supportive friends are some of life's greatest gifts  I hope you'll navigate through it smoothly, we're all here for you


The leather on that The Row bag looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> yes! So lovely! thank you so sharing these fabulous pics
> 
> 
> 
> dinner
> or even daytime, possibkt clinched at the waist; with raw edged light wash denim jeans and birkenstocks



You are a true stylist! One day I will wear it. Normally I would just use it as a day dress in warmer weather, but I´m frightened to ruin it... the huge sleeves, the feathers I´m technically allergic to... and I don´t think it can be washed. It does fit me like a treat though! It´s a custom made piece, fitted to somebody else´s body that must have been exactly like mine!


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Yes, I'm joking! I'm sorry, it's hard to measure tone from text! There's no need to apologize but I appreciate it nonetheless.
> 
> I have a decision to make. I have so many signature + monogram + logo pieces in my collection that it's beginning to feel a little unnecessary. I recently got a Coach Studio 19 in the mail but it's making me think that there's repeats in my collection. What do you guys think? I do like having a signature crossbody so it's between the Coach and Fendi. When I normally wear a crossbody it's because I'm working.
> 
> Pros of Coach: The strap is adjustable. It has several interior pockets which helps me organize my belongings better. I like how structured it is. I feel more comfortable wearing my Coach bag on the bus.
> Pros + Cons of Fendi: I like the opening; however, the interior is incredibly dark. The strap isn't adjustable which limits how I wear it. I really do think it's nice and I like zucca print.


It sounds like you like the Coach better. I had a couple vintage Fendis similar to this and never wore them. Don't these have problems with the insides peeling?


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> I forgot to add photos last night of my top 6 bags, here they are:
> 
> 1. Balenciaga City in black
> View attachment 5405935
> 
> 
> 2. The Row Duplex in black
> View attachment 5405936
> 
> 
> 3. Frrry Happy Bags (I have two, can't choose which one I like better)
> View attachment 5405937
> 
> View attachment 5405938
> 
> 
> 4. Balenciaga Mute City in vert veronese
> View attachment 5405940
> 
> 
> 5. Balenciaga Small City in bleu nuit
> View attachment 5405941
> 
> 
> Honorable mention: Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt
> View attachment 5405942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'm at least a size 4 for swim tops. While I've been hunting down swimwear, some friends saw that I was trying to figure out my sizing, and let me try on their swimsuits to get an idea. A 6 is too big in the top area, nobody is a 2 or 4, so I assumed I'm a 4 for tops. I just purchased a La Blanca swimsuit in both 4 and 6, depending on which size works better, I'll grab another style in that size too. Might also throw in a two-piece (tankini and bottom) due to the bio issue I didn't think about with one-piece before.
> 
> Interested in hearing some recommendations as well as I'll be going to London in the fall. Have fun on your trip! Is this your first time to London?
> 
> Funny enough that the reason why I love Balenciaga is because they have so many slouchy bags   This looks like something Grace Kelly would wear in her movies.
> 
> Supportive friends are some of life's greatest gifts  I hope you'll navigate through it smoothly, we're all here for you


I think La Bianca may run big. I ordered a one piece last year and it was several inches too long. I didn't try again.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

..sorry, only raced through the last 4 pages... bedtime is overdue...  good night to all of you!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> You are a true stylist! One day I will wear it. Normally I would just use it as a day dress in warmer weather, but I´m frightened to ruin it... the huge sleeves, the feathers I´m technically allergic to... and I don´t think it can be washed. It does fit me like a treat though! It´s a custom made piece, fitted to somebody else´s body that must have been exactly like mine!


It is so lovely, I would create an occasion to wear it.


----------



## ElainePG

SakuraSakura said:


> Yes, I'm joking! I'm sorry, it's hard to measure tone from text! There's no need to apologize but I appreciate it nonetheless.
> 
> I have a decision to make. I have so many signature + monogram + logo pieces in my collection that it's beginning to feel a little unnecessary. I recently got a Coach Studio 19 in the mail but it's making me think that there's repeats in my collection. What do you guys think? I do like having a signature crossbody so it's between the Coach and Fendi. When I normally wear a crossbody it's because I'm working.
> 
> Pros of Coach: The strap is adjustable. It has several interior pockets which helps me organize my belongings better. I like how structured it is. I feel more comfortable wearing my Coach bag on the bus.
> Pros + Cons of Fendi: I like the opening; however, the interior is incredibly dark. The strap isn't adjustable which limits how I wear it. I really do think it's nice and I like zucca print.


That's a difficult decision! They're both classy bags. However, I like the idea of the adjustable strap and interior pockets on the Coachbag. Especially since you're mostly carrying it on the bus. Also the dark interior of the Fendi would be difficult, unless your SLGs were bright.

So even though the zucca print on the Fendi is pretty, I vote for the Coach!


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Can you all repeat the best places to visit in London? My dd and I are planning a girl's trip. I have to renew my passport so it won't be for a while ,but I want to start gathering info. It will be a short trip only about five days.  Maybe one tour, but we like to wander about at our own speed and we both enjoy shopping.



I don’t think I put in my two cents before, but I love London and here are some of my favorite sites:
- Tower of London
- Natural History Museum
- London Zoo
- Churchill War Rooms
- British Museum

For shopping: Selfridges, Harrod’s, Harvey Nichols, and Bond and Regent Streets. The Mayfair area has some lovely shops, too.

We ate at a one Michelin star Indian restaurant last time called Benares in Mayfair and it was fabulous!

We flew Virgin Atlantic and the crew couldn’t have been nicer. Here’s a photo of our stuffed animals in the cockpit, which I thought was hilarious! One of the flight attendants asked to borrow them and my phone; the photos were great. And, yes, that is the same bear from my avatar on the right. Before I added an LV bow. His name is Bear. Very original, I know. I refer to him as my emotional support stuffed animal, as I hate flying. The other two are Lambie and Marilyn, the latter named after the sloth at the zoo.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> It sounds like you like the Coach better. I had a couple vintage Fendis similar to this and never wore them. Don't these have problems with the insides peeling?



I know vintage Gucci purses have this problem but I don't think this purse would have that same issue as it is a smooth leather.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Perfect 5, total respect


Thank you so much papertiger!


dcooney4 said:


> Such elegant favorites!


Thank you dcooney4!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!


Thanks BowieFan!


Katinahat said:


> I love all your quilted bags.


Thank you Katinahat!


----------



## More bags

coffee2go said:


> I’m finally home and can take pics of my beauties
> 
> View attachment 5405649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405652


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## More bags

afroken said:


> I forgot to add photos last night of my top 6 bags, here they are:
> 
> 1. Balenciaga City in black
> View attachment 5405935
> 
> 
> 2. The Row Duplex in black
> View attachment 5405936
> 
> 
> 3. Frrry Happy Bags (I have two, can't choose which one I like better)
> View attachment 5405937
> 
> View attachment 5405938
> 
> 
> 4. Balenciaga Mute City in vert veronese
> View attachment 5405940
> 
> 
> 5. Balenciaga Small City in bleu nuit
> View attachment 5405941
> 
> 
> Honorable mention: Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt
> View attachment 5405942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure I'm at least a size 4 for swim tops. While I've been hunting down swimwear, some friends saw that I was trying to figure out my sizing, and let me try on their swimsuits to get an idea. A 6 is too big in the top area, nobody is a 2 or 4, so I assumed I'm a 4 for tops. I just purchased a La Blanca swimsuit in both 4 and 6, depending on which size works better, I'll grab another style in that size too. Might also throw in a two-piece (tankini and bottom) due to the bio issue I didn't think about with one-piece before.
> 
> Interested in hearing some recommendations as well as I'll be going to London in the fall. Have fun on your trip! Is this your first time to London?
> 
> Funny enough that the reason why I love Balenciaga is because they have so many slouchy bags   This looks like something Grace Kelly would wear in her movies.
> 
> Supportive friends are some of life's greatest gifts  I hope you'll navigate through it smoothly, we're all here for you


Beautiful bags - I especially like your Fendi Anna Selleria in asphalt!


----------



## More bags

DME said:


> I don’t think I put in my two cents before, but I love London and here are some of my favorite sites:
> - Tower of London
> - Natural History Museum
> - London Zoo
> - Churchill War Rooms
> - British Museum
> 
> For shopping: Selfridges, Harrod’s, Harvey Nichols, and Bond and Regent Streets. The Mayfair area has some lovely shops, too.
> 
> We ate at a one Michelin star Indian restaurant last time called Benares in Mayfair and it was fabulous!
> 
> We flew Virgin Atlantic and the crew couldn’t have been nicer. Here’s a photo of our stuffed animals in the cockpit, which I thought was hilarious! One of the flight attendants asked to borrow them and my phone; the photos were great. And, yes, that is the same bear from my avatar on the right. Before I added an LV bow. His name is Bear. Very original, I know. I refer to him as my emotional support stuffed animal, as I hate flying. The other two are Lambie and Marilyn, the latter named after the sloth at the zoo.
> 
> View attachment 5406140


Such a cute picture!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Can you all repeat the best places to visit in London? My dd and I are planning a girl's trip. I have to renew my passport so it won't be for a while ,but I want to start gathering info. It will be a short trip only about five days.  Maybe one tour, but we like to wander about at our own speed and we both enjoy shopping.



If you like swanky but unusual places that are an experience, you could go to the Mandrake Hotel, there's lots of eating options but YOPO is their main restaurant, they also have a Sunday brunch outside in the Summer, it's £65 but you won't be able to eat again all day.





__





						Boutique Hotel in London's West End | 5-star The Mandrake
					

Stay in London’s finest boutique accommodation, The Mandrake offers opulent rooms with exclusive art displays. Experience global culture. Book now.




					www.themandrake.com


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> I don’t think I put in my two cents before, but I love London and here are some of my favorite sites:
> - Tower of London
> - Natural History Museum
> - London Zoo
> - Churchill War Rooms
> - British Museum
> 
> For shopping: Selfridges, Harrod’s, Harvey Nichols, and Bond and Regent Streets. The Mayfair area has some lovely shops, too.
> 
> We ate at a one Michelin star Indian restaurant last time called Benares in Mayfair and it was fabulous!
> 
> We flew Virgin Atlantic and the crew couldn’t have been nicer. Here’s a photo of our stuffed animals in the cockpit, which I thought was hilarious! One of the flight attendants asked to borrow them and my phone; the photos were great. And, yes, that is the same bear from my avatar on the right. Before I added an LV bow. His name is Bear. Very original, I know. I refer to him as my emotional support stuffed animal, as I hate flying. The other two are Lambie and Marilyn, the latter named after the sloth at the zoo.
> 
> View attachment 5406140


Thank you ! For the info. It might be a while, possibly fall before we can go. I hate flying too.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> If you like swanky but unusual places that are an experience, you could go to the Mandrake Hotel, there's lots of eating options but YOPO is their main restaurant, they also have a Sunday brunch outside in the Summer, it's £65 but you won't be able to eat again all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boutique Hotel in London's West End | 5-star The Mandrake
> 
> 
> Stay in London’s finest boutique accommodation, The Mandrake offers opulent rooms with exclusive art displays. Experience global culture. Book now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themandrake.com


Thank You!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Thank You!



I don't know how much you want to push the boat out but with more emphasis on the food, as well as old-school glamorous surroundings, you could also look at the Ritz. The head chef is the young, British Spencer Metzger, he's amazing. Since he's been there, the food has gone to another level. I have never eaten better. You will normally have to book well ahead. 





__





						The Ritz Restaurant | Fine Dining In Mayfair | The Ritz London
					

The Ritz offers opulent fine dining in Mayfair for lunch and dinner at our Michelin-star restaurant. Enjoy the finest cuisine in our elegant dining room. Book today.




					www.theritzlondon.com


----------



## coffee2go

I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too. So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at, or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)? Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now? Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned? Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?

I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even on sale)


----------



## Jereni

coffee2go said:


> I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too. So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at, or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)? Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now? Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned? Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?
> 
> I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even at a sale)



For me it’s a mix. Chanel I abruptly stopped buying after I got my burgundy coco handle. It’s like the bag ‘completes’ me lol.

For other luxury brands, I’ll prob just debate more and buy fewer. Like you, I have a really good overall collection at this point and I just need to shop it more.

Lastly, I’m really enjoying under-the-radar brands lately, such as Polene.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I don't know how much you want to push the boat out but with more emphasis on the food, as well as old-school glamorous surroundings, you could also look at the Ritz. The head chef is the young, British Spencer Metzger, he's amazing. Since he's been there, the food has gone to another level. I have never eaten better. You will normally have to book well ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ritz Restaurant | Fine Dining In Mayfair | The Ritz London
> 
> 
> The Ritz offers opulent fine dining in Mayfair for lunch and dinner at our Michelin-star restaurant. Enjoy the finest cuisine in our elegant dining room. Book today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theritzlondon.com


She is more the foodie, I like taking pictures for future paintings , old buildings and unique  shopping .


----------



## dcooney4

I will showing my dd all the food idea’s as well as everything else. So thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> Adorable! Could you do a bag spill? I’d love to know how much it holds, if it’s easy to get into, and easy to carry!



Late on the reply on this but here you go! I don’t usually carry all this in it, but you could.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Can you all repeat the best places to visit in London? My dd and I are planning a girl's trip. I have to renew my passport so it won't be for a while ,but I want to start gathering info. It will be a short trip only about five days.  Maybe one tour, but we like to wander about at our own speed and we both enjoy shopping.



I watched a youtube video by Romina Rose May shopping in Notting Hill. There were lovely shops with vintage designer jewellery. 
And of course there must be quite a few second hand designer bag places. I don´t recall all the names- designerexchange, Luxury Promise, (...) . 
Again my "knowledge" comes from Romina´s videos.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

homework overload tonight...


----------



## SakuraSakura

cowgirlsboots said:


> homework overload tonight...



Next week is going to be crazy. I have back-to-back exams on Wednesday & Thursday and a cavity filling on Friday...


----------



## baghabitz34

coffee2go said:


> I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too. So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at, or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)? Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now? Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned? Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?
> 
> I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even on sale)


Interesting questions. For me, it really depends on the item. For instance, I wanted the DE mini pouchette from LV. I absolutely will not buy it at the new price of $745. I did however buy the LV Onthego MM, even after the price increase because it’s something I’ll love & use for a long time.

Like @Jereni I see myself debating more & buying fewer. I have a large collection & need to shop it more.

I’m also looking into other brands like Polene & Aspinal of London. The quality is fantastic & the prices are more reasonable.


----------



## baghabitz34

SakuraSakura said:


> Next week is going to be crazy. I have back-to-back exams on Wednesday & Thursday and a cavity filling on Friday...


Best of luck on your exams!


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> I don’t think I put in my two cents before, but I love London and here are some of my favorite sites:
> - Tower of London
> - Natural History Museum
> - London Zoo
> - Churchill War Rooms
> - British Museum
> 
> For shopping: Selfridges, Harrod’s, Harvey Nichols, and Bond and Regent Streets. The Mayfair area has some lovely shops, too.
> 
> We ate at a one Michelin star Indian restaurant last time called Benares in Mayfair and it was fabulous!
> 
> We flew Virgin Atlantic and the crew couldn’t have been nicer. Here’s a photo of our stuffed animals in the cockpit, which I thought was hilarious! One of the flight attendants asked to borrow them and my phone; the photos were great. And, yes, that is the same bear from my avatar on the right. Before I added an LV bow. His name is Bear. Very original, I know. I refer to him as my emotional support stuffed animal, as I hate flying. The other two are Lambie and Marilyn, the latter named after the sloth at the zoo.
> 
> View attachment 5406140


Cute photo. Great recommendations!

We always take in a show or two as well. Plus I’d say Westminster Abbey, Covent Garden and perhaps a park or two.


papertiger said:


> I don't know how much you want to push the boat out but with more emphasis on the food, as well as old-school glamorous surroundings, you could also look at the Ritz. The head chef is the young, British Spencer Metzger, he's amazing. Since he's been there, the food has gone to another level. I have never eaten better. You will normally have to book well ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ritz Restaurant | Fine Dining In Mayfair | The Ritz London
> 
> 
> The Ritz offers opulent fine dining in Mayfair for lunch and dinner at our Michelin-star restaurant. Enjoy the finest cuisine in our elegant dining room. Book today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theritzlondon.com


Wasn’t he a double winner on the great British menu.


Jereni said:


> Late on the reply on this but here you go! I don’t usually carry all this in it, but you could.
> 
> View attachment 5406568


This is such a beautiful bag spill. Love the whole combination and your TDF accessories.


cowgirlsboots said:


> I watched a youtube video by Romina Rose May shopping in Notting Hill. There were lovely shops with vintage designer jewellery.
> And of course there must be quite a few second hand designer bag places. I don´t recall all the names- designerexchange, Luxury Promise, (...) .
> 
> Again my "knowledge" comes from Romina´s videos.


Nottinghill is fabulous.! 


SakuraSakura said:


> Next week is going to be crazy. I have back-to-back exams on Wednesday & Thursday and a cavity filling on Friday...


Not a great combination. I’m sure you’ll be fine. DD1 is stomping her way through her school exams. Good luck!!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Wasn’t he a double winner on the great British Master chief.



Maybe, I don't watch it (too busy on tPF  )

I had Sunday lunch there with a glass of pink champagne. I didn't want to leave - ever  .


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too. So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at, or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)? Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now? Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned? Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?
> 
> I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even on sale)



I spent last week with my best friend from high school.   I was shocked at how much airfare was.    She, in turn, was shocked at how much airfare is for the trip she was booking for June.  Airfare prices jumped 20% in April alone.   While airfares are not bags, the price jump had the impact on me to feel less interested in buying bags.  

I consider bags to be "funny money" purchases--an expensive frivolity that was absolutely fine because we could afford it with no problem.  It no longer seems prudent to buy expensive bags until we see how the economy shakes out. Our situation will not change much, if at all, and we could still afford my bag habit, but I just don't feel good about it.    I don't buy bags new so there is no announced price increase, but the pre-loved bags are all so much more than they were pre-pandemic.  I am not finding much of anything for sale that seems worth the price.  I would have to love something a lot before I would buy it even at reduced prices.   My level of pickiness goes up with the prices.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Late on the reply on this but here you go! I don’t usually carry all this in it, but you could.
> 
> View attachment 5406568


Have you worn this bag crossbody? Is it comfortable that way? I’m thinking of adding this bag in either the cognac or blush color.

Love the bag spill & all the pretty AoL SLGs.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too. So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at, or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)? Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now? Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned? Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?
> 
> I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even on sale)


I rarely pay full price for any bag so it will make me even less likely to buy new. Some brands don't keep even close to their selling price. None of my bags gets my undivided attention so it doesn't make sense to have a lot of money tied up in one bag. Yes, I have enough. Not that it will stop me from wanting more. I'm going to be more selective.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I spent last week with my best friend from high school.   I was shocked at how much airfare was.    She, in turn, was shocked at how much airfare is for the trip she was booking for June.  Airfare prices jumped 20% in April alone.   While airfares are not bags, the price jump had the impact on me to feel less interested in buying bags.
> 
> I consider bags to be "funny money" purchases--an expensive frivolity that was absolutely fine because we could afford it with no problem.  It no longer seems prudent to buy expensive bags until we see how the economy shakes out. Our situation will not change much, if at all, and we could still afford my bag habit, but I just don't feel good about it.    I don't buy bags new so there is no announced price increase, but the pre-loved bags are all so much more than they were pre-pandemic.  I am not finding much of anything for sale that seems worth the price.  I would have to love something a lot before I would buy it even at reduced prices.   My level of pickiness goes up with the prices.


I'm seeing much higher prices on preloved, and the few bags I have for sale, at what I believe are reasonable prices, aren't selling.


----------



## DME

coffee2go said:


> I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too. So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at, or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)? Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now? Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned? Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?
> 
> I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even on sale)



I’ve been giving this one a lot of thought lately. On the one hand, I can still afford the higher prices, even if they make me grumpy. On the other hand, I have a very nice collection already, so how much more can I possibly need? I find myself being more selective lately, and I’ve also rediscovered my love of jewelry, which is a different avenue to send my funds. But I do know this: These constant price increases are so annoying! And all of these limited editions exhaust me; it’s become too much work to get what I want. I am not liking the direction luxury fashion is moving…


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> This is such a beautiful bag spill. Love the whole combination and your TDF accessories.
> 
> Nottinghill is fabulous.!
> 
> Not a great combination. I’m sure you’ll be fine. DD1 is stomping her way through her school exams. Good luck!!



Aw thank you!



baghabitz34 said:


> Have you worn this bag crossbody? Is it comfortable that way? I’m thinking of adding this bag in either the cognac or blush color.
> 
> Love the bag spill & all the pretty AoL SLGs.



Thank you! I have only worn it crossbody once, and I slid the bag to the back because I really needed it out of the way. Overall it’s much better as a shoulder or handheld bag. I don’t know that crossbody is uncomfortable, just looks kinda awkward with the bag in front because the base is wide/deep.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> She is more the foodie, I like taking pictures for future paintings , old buildings and unique  shopping .


@papertiger’s mention of Fitzrovia jogged my memory of this cute coffee bar for breakfast, if you happen to be in that neighborhood.

@DME, I like Benares  . Also ottolenghi. And, Lebanese (not far from  the Connaught and Saudi embassy) . And, Patchi baklava 









						The Attendant, Fitzrovia
					

Drink your espresso at a Victorian-era urinal in this underground-restroom-turned-coffee-bar.




					www.atlasobscura.com
				




There is a Michelin rated west African restaurant (we decided we were too tired of eating and didn’t want Michelin starred or exciting meals, and went to Scott’s instead, but it’s on our list for our next trip)









						Is This London’s Most Captivating Restaurant?
					

Inside Ikoyi, the contemporary West African-inspired restaurant that has captured the capital’s imagination — and now a Michelin star




					london.eater.com
				




Also we are fans of Donmar theater

Re shopping, London no longer does VAT back, so I’m of two minds re whether to shop. For high end, I prefer the atmosphere of Mayfair and bond St to across the park Knightsbridge,  but the latter has Cadogan place H which is relaxed and has a nice  view.

The manager of Georg Jensen recommended the Van Gogh afternoon tea ( we didn’t do this but we’ve seen Van Gogh immersive in NY and loved it 





__





						Oscar Wilde Lounge | Eat & Drink | Café Royal
					

Once the preferred haunt of Oscar Wilde and his contemporaries, this gilded jewellery box of a room is now the stunning backdrop for our award-winning afternoon tea service.




					www.hotelcaferoyal.com


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Late on the reply on this but here you go! I don’t usually carry all this in it, but you could.
> 
> View attachment 5406568


Wow it really fits a lot. I thought it was much smaller. Such a pretty bag.


----------



## dcooney4

The price increases at the moment are across the board, at least at the brands I have been looking at. Lately I am having more fun buying and trying handmade bags by small companies or individual artists.  I will still buy the occasional premium bag, but at the moment they don't fit my lifestyle. The constant price increases make me buy less unless I truly love the bag, but I have not seen anything that I absolutely can't live without. 
   The only bad thing about buying from small makers is if the hide is not the texture that you want, you are stuck with it. The good thing is there are a lot of people who like a lot of character on their bags so you can sell them fairly easily.


----------



## coffee2go

Interesting note on the secondhand luxury bags rising their prices too, especially when it comes to popular bags like LV or Chanel, do you think it’s because sellers try to narrow the gap between retail and their price and maximize the profit? Sometimes the price difference is so small, that I rather think better to get the new bag from a boutique than having to deal with uncertainty of overall bag condition, authenticity, and so, but that’s totally different topic.


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> Interesting note on the secondhand luxury bags rising their prices too, especially when it comes to popular bags like LV or Chanel, do you think it’s because sellers try to narrow the gap between retail and their price and maximize the profit? Sometimes the price difference is so small, that I rather think better to get the new bag from a boutique than having to deal with uncertainty of overall bag condition, authenticity, and so, but that’s totally different topic.



I don't get reseller pricing either.   

The definition of inflation is too much money chasing not enough goods.

During the pandemic, the Covid checks gave people who were still working a lot of extra disposable income.   People spent it on stuff like big screen tvs.  Maybe purse people used that cash on purses.  When people are spending free money, they are less sensitive to price.    

On the not enough goods side, I have heard that Hermes dropped their production levels because not enough craftspeople and difficulty getting leather.   Maybe other designers have problems keeping normal levels of inventory.   

I can understand why there might not be much retail inventory, but I don't get why there is not much re-sale inventory.   There is not much listed in the older vintage Hermes bags that I follow.   Much less than in prior years.  Why would that be?  

I understand the more money chasing bags, but I don't understand fewer resale bags.  Are people seeing less re-sale availability in other brands?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Late on the reply on this but here you go! I don’t usually carry all this in it, but you could.
> 
> View attachment 5406568


This might possibly be the prettiest bag spill ever... ever ever!
Thank you sweetheart!


----------



## 880

coffee2go said:


> Interesting note on the secondhand luxury bags rising their prices too, especially when it comes to popular bags like LV or Chanel, do you think it’s because sellers try to narrow the gap between retail and their price and maximize the profit? Sometimes the price difference is so small, that I rather think better to get the new bag from a boutique than having to deal with uncertainty of overall bag condition, authenticity, and so, but that’s totally different topic.


Depends on one’s risk tolerance and authentication process. I’ve seen tempting deals on non chanel Non H premier bags.


+1 with @Cookiefiend re the bag spill of @Jereni ! Gorgeous!

@Cordeliere , I’m seeing fewer resale bags that I want. It used to be that every summer toile and crinoline Birkins would come up for resale. No longer, and if one does, it’s an older kelly for an outrageous price. During Covid, I scooped up a ton of fabulous deals on B30 and K28, 32. There was a point in Covid summer when no one was shopping. No longer the case. I don’t think the upcoming recession will prevent 1%ers from shopping, but it may cause some who have held onto older bags to release them. Prices and stock will eventually come down from current highs, but I tend to think in terms of years, not months.


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> Interesting note on the secondhand luxury bags rising their prices too, especially when it comes to popular bags like LV or Chanel, do you think it’s because sellers try to narrow the gap between retail and their price and maximize the profit? Sometimes the price difference is so small, that I rather think better to get the new bag from a boutique than having to deal with uncertainty of overall bag condition, authenticity, and so, but that’s totally different topic.


I think it is partly due to sellers trying to read the market, realizing they can raise prices and still make the sale, and maximize profits. Part of it is that major brands are getting into reselling used items at high prices, and other resellers use these prices to price their items. But a lot of it is that the price of acquisition is higher. Thrift stores and consignment stores have raised their prices so resellers have to raise theirs. Selling sites have higher fees than they used to. Last year, most US resellers didn't have to report their selling income so didn't have to pay taxes on it. This year they will have to.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I don't get reseller pricing either.
> 
> The definition of inflation is too much money chasing not enough goods.
> 
> During the pandemic, the Covid checks gave people who were still working a lot of extra disposable income.   People spent it on stuff like big screen tvs.  Maybe purse people used that cash on purses.  When people are spending free money, they are less sensitive to price.
> 
> On the not enough goods side, I have heard that Hermes dropped their production levels because not enough craftspeople and difficulty getting leather.   Maybe other designers have problems keeping normal levels of inventory.
> 
> I can understand why there might not be much retail inventory, but I don't get why there is not much re-sale inventory.   There is not much listed in the older vintage Hermes bags that I follow.   Much less than in prior years.  Why would that be?
> 
> I understand the more money chasing bags, but I don't understand fewer resale bags.  Are people seeing less re-sale availability in other brands?


There might be less inventory because people are hanging onto their bags, especially if the price hikes on new have made these same people less likely to want to buy new bags to replace their old ones.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> Prices and stock will eventually come down from current highs, but I tend to think in terms of years, not months.



I don't have a problem waiting years.   This reminds me of when I lived in CA and houses prices went up, up, up.   None of us ever thought they would go back down, but they did.  It was long cycles.



whateve said:


> But a lot of it is that the price of acquisition is higher. Thrift stores and consignment stores have raised their prices so resellers have to raise theirs. Selling sites have higher fees than they used to. Last year, most US resellers didn't have to report their selling income so didn't have to pay taxes on it. This year they will have to.





whateve said:


> There might be less inventory because people are hanging onto their bags, especially if the price hikes on new have made these same people less likely to want to buy new bags to replace their old ones.



All good points.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm seeing much higher prices on preloved, and the few bags I have for sale, at what I believe are reasonable prices, aren't selling.



It´s exactly the same here. Ok, in this case my bags will stay with me...


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> There might be less inventory because people are hanging onto their bags, especially if the price hikes on new have made these same people less likely to want to buy new bags to replace their old ones.


I see less and less of the bags I like turning up for sale and if they do they are either in great condition and high prices or trashed and still expensive...  the bargains become rare! In this case I think the reason is that time has passed since I bought my bargains, bags have deteriorated, bags have long been sold... I´m glad I already own lots of the bags I really love and don´t feel any urge. When a rare bargain pops up SpiDior will pounce...

Something else I´ve noticed is how well new resellers with items in lesser condition at lower prices are doing. People want a bit of luxury and when reflected in the price settle with faults. OK, I´ve always been doing this...


----------



## DME

880 said:


> @DME, I like Benares  . Also ottolenghi. And, Lebanese (not far from  the Connaught and Saudi embassy) . And, Patchi baklava



We totally lucked into Benares. It turned out a good friend from home was in London the same week as we were and I realized this might be the case about halfway through the trip. We had lunch with him and his friend from Poland one day and had so much fun that we scheduled dinner the next night; he recommended Benares because his neighbor from home always talks about it. The meal was divine and that trip is a favorite memory! DH and I both had the amazing lobster dish in the below photo.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> There might be less inventory because people are hanging onto their bags, especially if the price hikes on new have made these same people less likely to want to buy new bags to replace their old ones.


During Covid, people couldn’t travel. In some cases, there was then more discretionary income to shop 

There is also a trickle down effect. If one does not want or cannot afford 4-5 digit prices on premier designer RTW or bags, there are plenty Of other options including vintage 

 due to social media, vintage became much more popular

Here are a few vintage dead stock pieces that I purchased years ago (pristine bc I had to diet back into them lol) 
Bill blass looped wool; ungaro wool moto jacket (matching skirt not shown); and, Adolfo for Saks crotchet jacket and dress
(Cross posted In vintage thread )


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> During Covid, people couldn’t travel. In some cases, there was then more discretionary income to shop
> 
> There is also a trickle down effect. If one does not want or cannot afford 4-5 digit prices on premier designer RTW or bags, there are plenty Of other options including vintage
> 
> due to social media, vintage became much more popular
> 
> Here are a few vintage dead stock pieces that I purchased years ago (pristine bc I had to diet back into them lol)
> Bill blass looped wool; ungaro wool moto jacket (matching skirt not shown); and, Adolfo for Saks crotchet jacket and dress
> (Cross posted In vintage thread )
> View attachment 5408000
> View attachment 5408001
> View attachment 5408002
> View attachment 5408003
> View attachment 5408004


Gorgeous! I especially love the second look.

I was terrified during the beginning of covid. I didn't know if we would survive, if I would ever carry a purse or dress up again, and believed that I could catch covid from touching things, so I didn't buy anything except food and basic supplies for nearly a year. There were bag bargains I passed up because I couldn't see the future. I wish I had remodeled my kitchen then instead of waiting a year. It would have been much cheaper, but we were scared to let anyone in the house.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> During Covid, people couldn’t travel. In some cases, there was then more discretionary income to shop
> 
> There is also a trickle down effect. If one does not want or cannot afford 4-5 digit prices on premier designer RTW or bags, there are plenty Of other options including vintage
> 
> due to social media, vintage became much more popular
> 
> Here are a few vintage dead stock pieces that I purchased years ago (pristine bc I had to diet back into them lol)
> Bill blass looped wool; ungaro wool moto jacket (matching skirt not shown); and, Adolfo for Saks crotchet jacket and dress
> (Cross posted In vintage thread )
> View attachment 5408000
> View attachment 5408001
> View attachment 5408002
> View attachment 5408003
> View attachment 5408004


Is there any trick to finding dead stock?   

Where do you shop for clothes?   I can see me turn more toward new clothes and less towards bags in the future.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> I spent last week with my best friend from high school.   I was shocked at how much airfare was.    She, in turn, was shocked at how much airfare is for the trip she was booking for June.  Airfare prices jumped 20% in April alone.   While airfares are not bags, the price jump had the impact on me to feel less interested in buying bags.
> 
> I consider bags to be "funny money" purchases--an expensive frivolity that was absolutely fine because we could afford it with no problem.  It no longer seems prudent to buy expensive bags until we see how the economy shakes out. Our situation will not change much, if at all, and we could still afford my bag habit, but I just don't feel good about it.    I don't buy bags new so there is no announced price increase, but the pre-loved bags are all so much more than they were pre-pandemic.  I am not finding much of anything for sale that seems worth the price.  I would have to love something a lot before I would buy it even at reduced prices.   My level of pickiness goes up with the prices.


+1 Not a lot of bargains compared to a year or two ago. Plus I have less on my list that interest me.


----------



## Vintage Leather

coffee2go said:


> I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too. So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at, or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)? Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now? Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned? Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?
> 
> I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even on sale)



I’ve harped on this many times before - I feel like the old lady waving my walking stick at the youn’uns by now - but bags aren’t the value the used to be. The last price increase for Chanel shocked me. The INCREASE on the M/L lambskin flap was more than the retail price on my flap. The increase was more than $1245.

Jewelry has also had price increases. But they’ve been a steady 7-10%. (For the most part). So if I’m going to spend serious money, it’s going to be on jewelry.

As for the resale market - I’ve debated selling my Kelly for a couple of years. It’s gorgeous and everything I wanted and every darn time I carry it, someone will say “that’s an expensive bag!” I swear, it’s a curse. This year, I decided that I’m not going to sell it. I can’t afford to replace it if I change my mind. And who knows, maybe I’ll move to an area where Hermes is ubiquitous and no one cares.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> I’ve harped on this many times before - I feel like the old lady waving my walking stick at the youn’uns by now - but bags aren’t the value the used to be. The last price increase for Chanel shocked me. The INCREASE on the M/L lambskin flap was more than the retail price on my flap. The increase was more than $1245.
> 
> Jewelry has also had price increases. But they’ve been a steady 7-10%. (For the most part). So if I’m going to spend serious money, it’s going to be on jewelry.
> 
> As for the resale market - I’ve debated selling my Kelly for a couple of years. It’s gorgeous and everything I wanted and every darn time I carry it, someone will say “that’s an expensive bag!” I swear, it’s a curse. This year, I decided that I’m not going to sell it. I can’t afford to replace it if I change my mind. And who knows, maybe I’ll move to an area where Hermes is ubiquitous and no one cares.


Or you could move to a less fashionable area like mine where no one would recognize Hermes.


----------



## Vintage Leather

whateve said:


> Or you could move to a less fashionable area like mine where no one would recognize Hermes.


See, that’s why I think it’s a personal curse. I lived 8 years in a fashion- abyss. Where the big, super expensive brand was Chicos Traveler. Shoes were Dansko clogs, and bags were printed canvas shoppers received at various volunteer activities. 

 And I still had an eighty-year old French woman commenting when I carried my Kelly,  “that’s a very expensive bag. But at least it’s not by that Nazi whore.”


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too. So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at, or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)? Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now? Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned? Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?
> 
> I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even on sale)





Jereni said:


> For me it’s a mix. Chanel I abruptly stopped buying after I got my burgundy coco handle. It’s like the bag ‘completes’ me lol.
> 
> For other luxury brands, I’ll prob just debate more and buy fewer. Like you, I have a really good overall collection at this point and I just need to shop it more.
> 
> Lastly, I’m really enjoying under-the-radar brands lately, such as Polene.





baghabitz34 said:


> Interesting questions. For me, it really depends on the item. For instance, I wanted the DE mini pouchette from LV. I absolutely will not buy it at the new price of $745. I did however buy the LV Onthego MM, even after the price increase because it’s something I’ll love & use for a long time.
> 
> Like @Jereni I see myself debating more & buying fewer. I have a large collection & need to shop it more.
> 
> I’m also looking into other brands like Polene & Aspinal of London. The quality is fantastic & the prices are more reasonable.





Cordeliere said:


> I spent last week with my best friend from high school.   I was shocked at how much airfare was.    She, in turn, was shocked at how much airfare is for the trip she was booking for June.  Airfare prices jumped 20% in April alone.   While airfares are not bags, the price jump had the impact on me to feel less interested in buying bags.
> 
> I consider bags to be "funny money" purchases--an expensive frivolity that was absolutely fine because we could afford it with no problem.  It no longer seems prudent to buy expensive bags until we see how the economy shakes out. Our situation will not change much, if at all, and we could still afford my bag habit, but I just don't feel good about it.    I don't buy bags new so there is no announced price increase, but the pre-loved bags are all so much more than they were pre-pandemic.  I am not finding much of anything for sale that seems worth the price.  I would have to love something a lot before I would buy it even at reduced prices.   My level of pickiness goes up with the prices.





whateve said:


> I rarely pay full price for any bag so it will make me even less likely to buy new. Some brands don't keep even close to their selling price. None of my bags gets my undivided attention so it doesn't make sense to have a lot of money tied up in one bag. Yes, I have enough. Not that it will stop me from wanting more. I'm going to be more selective.





whateve said:


> I'm seeing much higher prices on preloved, and the few bags I have for sale, at what I believe are reasonable prices, aren't selling.





DME said:


> I’ve been giving this one a lot of thought lately. On the one hand, I can still afford the higher prices, even if they make me grumpy. On the other hand, I have a very nice collection already, so how much more can I possibly need? I find myself being more selective lately, and I’ve also rediscovered my love of jewelry, which is a different avenue to send my funds. But I do know this: These constant price increases are so annoying! And all of these limited editions exhaust me; it’s become too much work to get what I want. I am not liking the direction luxury fashion is moving…





dcooney4 said:


> The price increases at the moment are across the board, at least at the brands I have been looking at. Lately I am having more fun buying and trying handmade bags by small companies or individual artists.  I will still buy the occasional premium bag, but at the moment they don't fit my lifestyle. The constant price increases make me buy less unless I truly love the bag, but I have not seen anything that I absolutely can't live without.
> The only bad thing about buying from small makers is if the hide is not the texture that you want, you are stuck with it. The good thing is there are a lot of people who like a lot of character on their bags so you can sell them fairly easily.





coffee2go said:


> Interesting note on the secondhand luxury bags rising their prices too, especially when it comes to popular bags like LV or Chanel, do you think it’s because sellers try to narrow the gap between retail and their price and maximize the profit? Sometimes the price difference is so small, that I rather think better to get the new bag from a boutique than having to deal with uncertainty of overall bag condition, authenticity, and so, but that’s totally different topic.





Cordeliere said:


> I don't get reseller pricing either.
> 
> The definition of inflation is too much money chasing not enough goods.
> 
> During the pandemic, the Covid checks gave people who were still working a lot of extra disposable income.   People spent it on stuff like big screen tvs.  Maybe purse people used that cash on purses.  When people are spending free money, they are less sensitive to price.
> 
> On the not enough goods side, I have heard that Hermes dropped their production levels because not enough craftspeople and difficulty getting leather.   Maybe other designers have problems keeping normal levels of inventory.
> 
> I can understand why there might not be much retail inventory, but I don't get why there is not much re-sale inventory.   There is not much listed in the older vintage Hermes bags that I follow.   Much less than in prior years.  Why would that be?
> 
> I understand the more money chasing bags, but I don't understand fewer resale bags.  Are people seeing less re-sale availability in other brands?





880 said:


> Depends on one’s risk tolerance and authentication process. I’ve seen tempting deals on non chanel Non H premier bags.
> 
> 
> +1 with @Cookiefiend re the bag spill of @Jereni ! Gorgeous!
> 
> @Cordeliere , I’m seeing fewer resale bags that I want. It used to be that every summer toile and crinoline Birkins would come up for resale. No longer, and if one does, it’s an older kelly for an outrageous price. During Covid, I scooped up a ton of fabulous deals on B30 and K28, 32. There was a point in Covid summer when no one was shopping. No longer the case. I don’t think the upcoming recession will prevent 1%ers from shopping, but it may cause some who have held onto older bags to release them. Prices and stock will eventually come down from current highs, but I tend to think in terms of years, not months.





whateve said:


> I think it is partly due to sellers trying to read the market, realizing they can raise prices and still make the sale, and maximize profits. Part of it is that major brands are getting into reselling used items at high prices, and other resellers use these prices to price their items. But a lot of it is that the price of acquisition is higher. Thrift stores and consignment stores have raised their prices so resellers have to raise theirs. Selling sites have higher fees than they used to. Last year, most US resellers didn't have to report their selling income so didn't have to pay taxes on it. This year they will have to.





cowgirlsboots said:


> I see less and less of the bags I like turning up for sale and if they do they are either in great condition and high prices or trashed and still expensive...  the bargains become rare! In this case I think the reason is that time has passed since I bought my bargains, bags have deteriorated, bags have long been sold... I´m glad I already own lots of the bags I really love and don´t feel any urge. When a rare bargain pops up SpiDior will pounce...
> 
> Something else I´ve noticed is how well new resellers with items in lesser condition at lower prices are doing. People want a bit of luxury and when reflected in the price settle with faults. OK, I´ve always been doing this...





BowieFan1971 said:


> +1 Not a lot of bargains compared to a year or two ago. Plus I have less on my list that interest me.





Vintage Leather said:


> I’ve harped on this many times before - I feel like the old lady waving my walking stick at the youn’uns by now - but bags aren’t the value the used to be. The last price increase for Chanel shocked me. The INCREASE on the M/L lambskin flap was more than the retail price on my flap. The increase was more than $1245.
> 
> Jewelry has also had price increases. But they’ve been a steady 7-10%. (For the most part). So if I’m going to spend serious money, it’s going to be on jewelry.
> 
> As for the resale market - I’ve debated selling my Kelly for a couple of years. It’s gorgeous and everything I wanted and every darn time I carry it, someone will say “that’s an expensive bag!” I swear, it’s a curse. This year, I decided that I’m not going to sell it. I can’t afford to replace it if I change my mind. And who knows, maybe I’ll move to an area where Hermes is ubiquitous and no one cares.


I come in late to this discussion. It’s not just luxury items, new or resale, that are getting more expensive. Fuel prices in the U.K. have doubled, inflation is running at 9%, weekly food shopping has gone up. People are having to make serious cut backs. While more and more UK citizens are struggling to feed themselves and their children, I feel lucky to be a professional with a good income even if public sector pay awards (key workers so praised a year ago) are 2% or less and the unions are up in arms.

On luxuries, fashion and bags are following the trend. They all need to make the money back they are losing to these rises.

With just energy, food and school fees our bills will be up £250 a month in the space of a few months. Income has increased by a fraction of this. I expect play money is seriously reduced for many. Some resellers are in the business to make money, not just fund a hobby (definitely a hobby to me). I guess this global picture is the problem here. I’m just thankful that to me it’s a first world problem.


----------



## Katinahat

I’m still struggling with being retriggered. I had to go to a work related concert last night which was beautiful but listening to music is emotive and difficult in the situation where the whole audience knows who I am and I can’t leave. My new therapist has been very helpful by email and this is reassuring. We have an appointment next week. This is good as my mood is low with some flashbacks and lots of unhealthy ruminating.

I think I’ve realised since beginning schema work in therapy, that shopping is a mental crutch for me as well as a hobby. At some levels it’s a MH issue. At one level, I need to look and feel good (having been told I don’t by M and abused for my choices by my ex). I don’t want anyone to be able to be critical. At another functional level, looking at things to buy online is a constant activity that stops me thinking with the buzz that comes from purchasing wonderful but short lived. It’s an addiction in the same way as my tendency to overwork and food related issues, none of these are now at the level of being self destructive, but they are to some extent maladaptive nevertheless.

With my Mini Alexa being squeal worthy and the pale pink Brioche being that sought after neutral, my bag urges are satisfied for a while. I’m no longer so drawn to the Gucci Marmont. Only the flap version has the practical option of doubling the strap for shoulder carry that the Brioche has and a pale colour would get terrible dye transfer. Therefore, I’m stating I want to shop my own collection for the rest of the year and into next. Please feel free to remind me of this!

The only thing I’m considering is a shoulder strap for my mini Alexa. Adding this would give that shoulder carry option to protect it from dye transfer too (it’s crossbody or top handle only at the moment) but the strap along is nearly £400. Costs more than many bags and makes the Alexa seriously pricey. Would need to see it on to know if it would work with the style but I think it would.



Also, I just bought my sister a leather Ted Baker camera bag in a flash (all stock) sale to give her as a birthday present next month and it’s lovely less than 1/4 of the cost of the pink Mulberry strap alone! My sister has one Radley bag she uses for everything plus a MK I gave her recently. I’m hoping this will be a fun bag for casual use when our families go on holiday together in August.




Clothes wise, I don’t need anything except a pair of shorts for the summer. None of mine fit - too big or too small! I’ve also seen some neutral pink sandals which are crying out to be bought for my Nice holiday. Not buying anything here will be more of a problem than bags when there are so many beautiful things around. I’m not sure I can manage!

Edit: sorry for the long post - clearly using TPF as a MH break/distraction this morning.


----------



## coffee2go

I just checked Celine price increase and my micro belt bag I got in 2019 for 1600€ now jumped from 1850€ to 2000€. Like 400€ jump in just 3 years… This is my favorite bag, I’m happy I got it back when prices were a bit more reasonable, but if I hadn’t had it already, I don’t see myself paying 2k€ for this bag, just not worth it… this economy is crazy, I can’t imagine how whoever is just starting out in a luxury bag space can justify these prices…
I also feel lucky I snatched one of Celine cabas bags I have for just 700€ on sale from multibrand store when it now retails for 1300€. I also don’t see myself ever selling bags I have in my collection, unless I really have to, I wouldn’t buy these bags for current prices knowing what I paid for them back then


----------



## coffee2go

I also feel like whenever I heard of prices increases for LV, Chanel, Dior, I didn’t care as much since I don’t own any of their bags, but when your favorite brands start to follow the trend, then it hits home. However I wouldn’t panic buy either. But at least Celine and other brands I like don’t have multiple increases throughout the year, I can’t imagine going through multiple increases frenzy the way Chanel, LV makes their customers go.

Sorry for my rambling, but maybe there are others who can relate to this


----------



## coffee2go

whateve said:


> There might be less inventory because people are hanging onto their bags, especially if the price hikes on new have made these same people less likely to want to buy new bags to replace their old ones.



Totally agree on this point


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> Wow it really fits a lot. I thought it was much smaller. Such a pretty bag.



Thanks! There is a mini version which fits a lot less, maybe that’s what you were thinking of?



Cookiefiend said:


> This might possibly be the prettiest bag spill ever... ever ever!
> Thank you sweetheart!



Aw thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I'm seeing much higher prices on preloved, and the few bags I have for sale, at what I believe are reasonable prices, aren't selling.


+1


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday I came across this bag at an opening of a new store in our area. It was very inexpensive so I grabbed it, but I generally wouldn’t buy a bag from this company, because of where it is made. It is exactly the color I want and have been looking but I am a bit jaded and not sure whether to keep it just for the color.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I came across this bag at an opening of a new store in our area. It was very inexpensive so I grabbed it, but I generally wouldn’t buy a bag from this company. It is exactly the color I want and have been looking but I am a bit jaded and not sure whether to keep it just for the color.


I like Patricia Nash, but I only have one SLG. I do really like the color of her tanned leather. Luminous.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I like Patricia Nash, but I only have one SLG. I do really like the color of her tanned leather. Luminous.


Has it worn well?  I like the layout of my bag with the exception that it has a magnetic closure on the outside pockets, but it has pockets for my phone and glasses inside. The size is fine as it is not that big and could go Crossbody.


----------



## 880

@dcooney4 , if you love the bag and will wear it, keep. Otherwise return

coffee2go’s quote below (interspersed with my opinion 

I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too.

So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at,
*yes. I feel it most with respect to RTW bc my bag collection is somewhat stable. In 2001, a chanel boucle jacket was 1200 USD. This year 7800-10K and up. I only buy a few pieces, but now I buy even less frequently; I  cherish my older pieces (i still have RTW from 1990s and vintage from earlier decades); and shop both boutique and vintage. Two other boutique brands (dior and brunello) have skyrocketed, and with a few exceptions, provide less value than chanel. Hermes RTW in Paris is 30% less retail, so that helps when I like the pieces. *

or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)?
*yes. I buy a lot less. I wait to see if it’s a forever purchase. I’m fortunately a late adapter of bags that aren’t the most popular, so I can take advantage of some preloved buys at significantly better prices. *

Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now?
*yes. I took a long hiatus of years from shopping luxury. I prefer to wait for price drops. during Covid, I obtained discounts of 40-60% off retail. Now that prices have risen, I’ve paused except for a few retail offers that I’ve waited a long time for and cannot get at resale at a reasonable price. *

Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned?
*absolutely if i can get a structurally sound deal in the leather, size, and style that I want. I can send to third party professional spa (IMO better, faster than boutique spa) for cosmetic issues. *

Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?
*IMO most brands are not worth retail price. Although I rarely consign, i am not really interested in retail prices for brands that will not hold value in the resale market; that are less well made; that are not classic purchases. it is a calculus among those factors and cost per wear. I also do not want to risk spending a lot on a brand or style that is unknown to me. I’d rather buy the same style, different Color, leather, size, and know with reasonable certainty that it will be a forever piece. My style has been relatively stable for three decades of shopping. *

I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even on sale)
[/QUOTE]
*Absolutely agree. I cherish what I already own and  my Covid deals (Those deals are unlikely to come around again for a while)

Now that resale has gone up, I also am happy for the opportunity to purchase some items for a better price. 

ETA: I do see signs of the resale market softening, and I don’t mind waiting
all this is JMO, and YMMV *


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> Interesting note on the secondhand luxury bags rising their prices too, especially when it comes to popular bags like LV or Chanel, do you think it’s because sellers try to narrow the gap between retail and their price and maximize the profit? Sometimes the price difference is so small, that I rather think better to get the new bag from a boutique than having to deal with uncertainty of overall bag condition, authenticity, and so, but that’s totally different topic.



100%!


----------



## papertiger

coffee2go said:


> I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too. So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at, or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)? Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now? Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned? Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?
> 
> I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even on sale)



The Jade Gucci shoulder bag I took out Mon eve (and hopefully will take out again tonight) was around £650 in 2004. I know we're almost 20 years later but only my property has gone up as much. A new Gucci bag (looking at 'normal' leather shoulder bag 2.4K) that's approx 4.5 x. I do love a good Gucci bag though, and I hate the way people treat their Gucci bags (versus H) so I buy new.  I was OK thinking about new bag prices at Hermes 2014, '15, '16 but I can't even look at Hermes bags (re. prices) any more. Even when I look at H scarves, their fine jewellery makes better economic sense. I have 15 H bags. What would actually be the point of buying more?

I would certainly go preloved if the bag was 'missing' from my collection. Honestly, there is nothing missing from my collection, everything from now on would be pure indulgence but I'm still in the game for the Asprey *red briefcase* (which will be one of my few bright red bags too). It won't resell well at all but it happens to be the perfect FO&D briefcase for a woman that means business .


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> We totally lucked into Benares. It turned out a good friend from home was in London the same week as we were and I realized this might be the case about halfway through the trip. We had lunch with him and his friend from Poland one day and had so much fun that we scheduled dinner the next night; he recommended Benares because his neighbor from home always talks about it. The meal was divine and that trip is a favorite memory! DH and I both had the amazing lobster dish in the below photo.
> 
> View attachment 5407939



That looks totally yummy!


----------



## 880

880 said:


> @dcooney4 , if you love the bag and will wear it, keep. Otherwise return
> 
> coffee2go’s quote below (interspersed with my opinion
> 
> I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too.
> 
> So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at,
> *yes. I feel it most with respect to RTW bc my bag collection is somewhat stable. In 2001, a chanel boucle jacket was 1200 USD. This year 7800-10K and up. I only buy a few pieces, but now I buy even less frequently; I  cherish my older pieces (i still have RTW from 1990s and vintage from earlier decades); and shop both boutique and vintage. Two other boutique brands (dior and brunello) have skyrocketed, and with a few exceptions, provide less value than chanel. Hermes RTW in Paris is 30% less retail, so that helps when I like the pieces. *
> 
> or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)?
> *yes. I buy a lot less. I wait to see if it’s a forever purchase. I’m fortunately a late adapter of bags that aren’t the most popular, so I can take advantage of some preloved buys at significantly better prices. *
> 
> Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now?
> *yes. I took a long hiatus of years from shopping luxury. I prefer to wait for price drops. during Covid, I obtained discounts of 40-60% off retail. Now that prices have risen, I’ve paused except for a few retail offers that I’ve waited a long time for and cannot get at resale at a reasonable price. *
> 
> Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned?
> *absolutely if i can get a structurally sound deal in the leather, size, and style that I want. I can send to third party professional spa (IMO better, faster than boutique spa) for cosmetic issues. *
> 
> Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?
> *IMO most brands are not worth retail price. Although I rarely consign, i am not really interested in retail prices for brands that will not hold value in the resale market; that are less well made; that are not classic purchases. it is a calculus among those factors and cost per wear. I also do not want to risk spending a lot on a brand or style that is unknown to me. I’d rather buy the same style, different Color, leather, size, and know with reasonable certainty that it will be a forever piece. My style has been relatively stable for three decades of shopping. *
> 
> I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even on sale)


*Absolutely agree. I cherish what I already own and  my Covid deals (Those deals are unlikely to come around again for a while)

Now that resale has gone up, I also am happy for the opportunity to purchase some items for a better price. 

ETA: I do see signs of the resale market softening, and I don’t mind waiting
all this is JMO, and YMMV *
[/QUOTE]
Forgot to add, I stop shopping when I am at a high weight or low weight for my range. Bc I cannot properly gauge style choices at high weight; and if I buy at low weight, it only fits or looks appropriate for a nano second. So that, plus price hikes at retail and resale, are serious factors to curb shopping (for years, not months). For me, it’s either feast or famine.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> I’m still struggling with being retriggered. I had to go to a work related concert last night which was beautiful but listening to music is emotive and difficult in the situation where the whole audience knows who I am and I can’t leave. My new therapist has been very helpful by email and this is reassuring. We have an appointment next week. This is good as my mood is low with some flashbacks and lots of unhealthy ruminating.
> 
> I think I’ve realised since beginning schema work in therapy, that shopping is a mental crutch for me as well as a hobby. At some levels it’s a MH issue. At one level, I need to look and feel good (having been told I don’t by M and abused for my choices by my ex). I don’t want anyone to be able to be critical. At another functional level, looking at things to buy online is a constant activity that stops me thinking with the buzz that comes from purchasing wonderful but short lived. It’s an addiction in the same way as my tendency to overwork and food related issues, none of these are now at the level of being self destructive, but they are to some extent maladaptive nevertheless.
> 
> With my Mini Alexa being squeal worthy and the pale pink Brioche being that sought after neutral, my bag urges are satisfied for a while. I’m no longer so drawn to the Gucci Marmont. Only the flap version has the practical option of doubling the strap for shoulder carry that the Brioche has and a pale colour would get terrible dye transfer. Therefore, I’m stating I want to shop my own collection for the rest of the year and into next. Please feel free to remind me of this!
> 
> The only thing I’m considering is a shoulder strap for my mini Alexa. Adding this would give that shoulder carry option to protect it from dye transfer too (it’s crossbody or top handle only at the moment) but the strap along is nearly £400. Costs more than many bags and makes the Alexa seriously pricey. Would need to see it on to know if it would work with the style but I think it would.
> View attachment 5408197
> 
> 
> Also, I just bought my sister a leather Ted Baker camera bag in a flash (all stock) sale to give her as a birthday present next month and it’s lovely less than 1/4 of the cost of the pink Mulberry strap alone! My sister has one Radley bag she uses for everything plus a MK I gave her recently. I’m hoping this will be a fun bag for casual use when our families go on holiday together in August.
> View attachment 5408199
> View attachment 5408200
> 
> 
> Clothes wise, I don’t need anything except a pair of shorts for the summer. None of mine fit - too big or too small! I’ve also seen some neutral pink sandals which are crying out to be bought for my Nice holiday. Not buying anything here will be more of a problem than bags when there are so many beautiful things around. I’m not sure I can manage!
> 
> Edit: sorry for the long post - clearly using TPF as a MH break/distraction this morning.


The emotive impact of music is an unexpected thing.  A curve ball.  Who could prepared themselves for that?   What a pressure to have everyone know you.  

Regarding coping mechanisms, they are not a problem unless they are causing a problem.   A few years ago I was freaked out that DH was drinking more.  A lot of old people drink a lot because they can--no pressure to get up and go to work.  His was not a coping mechanism--it was just his idea of a good time.  I was freaked because I was afraid he would turn into an alcoholic.   I finally decided his drinking was not causing any problems so it didn't matter.  He was still carrying out all his responsibilities, he wasn't hungover, his health is good.  It was only a problem because I was making it a problem.   

My point is don't make purse shopping a problem if it is not.   Overwork is not a problem unless it is making you too tired or stressed or causing family problems.  Over-eating--maybe not the best--but does it really matter if you have clothes that fit and husband who loves you?  Coping mechanisms are a good thing.   People who don't have problems don't need them.   If you have something to deal with, you want well developed coping mechanism.  You don't want coping mechanisms that are so good that they keep you from dealing with the root problem, but that is not your case.  I say celebrate those coping mechanisms.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I'm still in the game for the Asprey *red briefcase* (which will be one of my few bright red bags too). It won't resell well at all but it happens to be the perfect FO&D briefcase for a woman that means business .



Yes!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> @dcooney4 , if you love the bag and will wear it, keep. Otherwise return
> 
> coffee2go’s quote below (interspersed with my opinion
> 
> I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too.
> 
> So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at,
> *yes. I feel it most with respect to RTW bc my bag collection is somewhat stable. In 2001, a chanel boucle jacket was 1200 USD. This year 7800-10K and up. I only buy a few pieces, but now I buy even less frequently; I  cherish my older pieces (i still have RTW from 1990s and vintage from earlier decades); and shop both boutique and vintage. Two other boutique brands (dior and brunello) have skyrocketed, and with a few exceptions, provide less value than chanel. Hermes RTW in Paris is 30% less retail, so that helps when I like the pieces. *
> 
> or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)?
> *yes. I buy a lot less. I wait to see if it’s a forever purchase. I’m fortunately a late adapter of bags that aren’t the most popular, so I can take advantage of some preloved buys at significantly better prices. *
> 
> Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now?
> *yes. I took a long hiatus of years from shopping luxury. I prefer to wait for price drops. during Covid, I obtained discounts of 40-60% off retail. Now that prices have risen, I’ve paused except for a few retail offers that I’ve waited a long time for and cannot get at resale at a reasonable price. *
> 
> Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned?
> *absolutely if i can get a structurally sound deal in the leather, size, and style that I want. I can send to third party professional spa (IMO better, faster than boutique spa) for cosmetic issues. *
> 
> Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?
> *IMO most brands are not worth retail price. Although I rarely consign, i am not really interested in retail prices for brands that will not hold value in the resale market; that are less well made; that are not classic purchases. it is a calculus among those factors and cost per wear. I also do not want to risk spending a lot on a brand or style that is unknown to me. I’d rather buy the same style, different Color, leather, size, and know with reasonable certainty that it will be a forever piece. My style has been relatively stable for three decades of shopping. *
> 
> I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even on sale)




RTW is crazy!

I think that is because it's like the rest of the world has 'suddenly' discovered clothes.

At the Gucci event, a silk jacquard suit jacket was £5K. It wasn't bespoke, just MTO. MTO (wool boucle) skirt of another suit £2K, I would have bought it but youwcouldn't buy it unless you bought the jacket. I would have never worn the jacket and skirt together and I didn't really like the (blouson, short, feathered-sleeve) jacket so what would be the point? Now I'm thinking the £2K red velvet jacket before  Christmas (also MTO) was a bargain. Perhaps that's the point.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I came across this bag at an opening of a new store in our area. It was very inexpensive so I grabbed it, but I generally wouldn’t buy a bag from this company, because of where it is made. It is exactly the color I want and have been looking but I am a bit jaded and not sure whether to keep it just for the color.
> 
> View attachment 5408264



The colour is great, I think it's very pretty and useful looking, but only you can decide if you want to keep it.


----------



## lill_canele

coffee2go said:


> I know there are dedicated brand threads for price increases, but I just found out Valextra has increased their prices and Celine will be implementing an increase in a few days, and obviously there will be more price increases for LV and Chanel later in the year, and I imagine other of your favorite brands have followed through on this too. So my thinking is do any of you feel to be priced out of any of the brands you usually shopped at, or does price increase affect in any way your bag purchases (like buy less bags, but still get the bag you wanted despite price increase)? Or maybe you feel like you have enough and can pause for now? Or rather than getting a bag at a retail price, you’d rather go for pre-owned? Do you think some brands are not worth it anymore the price they’re asking?
> 
> I’m definitely starting to feel I have more than enough and will try to focus more on “shopping” my own collection  and so happy I got a chance to get the bags I wanted for a fairer price (some even on sale)



I've realized that the more bags I buy, the less interested I am in them. This may be partially due to the fact I don't like having a lot of stuff and I like using my items; so if I don't see something being used, it gets sold or donated relatively quickly.
Price increases definitely make me think twice though, especially when I think about depreciation of pre-loved goods. Even though I have the general rule of buying what I love, intending to keep and not resale, so price shouldn't matter; I know that I change over time and sometimes there are just things that I no longer like or use anymore; so I'll sell them at a loss.
For pre-owned, it depends; it's been a while since I've bought pre-loved bags (gosh, how I miss the 2015-2018 era of buying pre-loved); but I think I would do it if it was a limited or special edition piece or something very very classic, like a Chanel reissue. Though I'd probably go to 3rd party authentication for peace of mind since super fakes are more and more prevalent nowadays.



SakuraSakura said:


> Next week is going to be crazy. I have back-to-back exams on Wednesday & Thursday and a cavity filling on Friday...



Ah, school, I don't miss it.  I remember when I studied 6 -12 hours a day! Hard work definitely pays off though, good luck! 



Cordeliere said:


> I spent last week with my best friend from high school.   I was shocked at how much airfare was.    She, in turn, was shocked at how much airfare is for the trip she was booking for June.  Airfare prices jumped 20% in April alone.   While airfares are not bags, the price jump had the impact on me to feel less interested in buying bags.



I remember the prices of private jets ~5-6 years ago and then recently my husband and I looked at the prices, and wow! Are they ridiculous! (Not that we go on private jets, one of our friend's does)



coffee2go said:


> Interesting note on the secondhand luxury bags rising their prices too, especially when it comes to popular bags like LV or Chanel, do you think it’s because sellers try to narrow the gap between retail and their price and maximize the profit? Sometimes the price difference is so small, that I rather think better to get the new bag from a boutique than having to deal with uncertainty of overall bag condition, authenticity, and so, but that’s totally different topic.



Yes! Especially with all the price hikes, the 2ndhand market follows suit!



Cordeliere said:


> During the pandemic, the Covid checks gave people who were still working a lot of extra disposable income.   People spent it on stuff like big screen tvs.  Maybe purse people used that cash on purses.  When people are spending free money, they are less sensitive to price.



I didn't walk into a single luxury store in 2020. When I just started getting back into going out in mid 2021, my SAs told me they were so surprised at the amount of people who used their COVID checks to buy luxury bags instead! It was disappointing to hear.  Sigh....



Vintage Leather said:


> As for the resale market - I’ve debated selling my Kelly for a couple of years. It’s gorgeous and everything I wanted and every darn time I carry it, someone will say “that’s an expensive bag!” I swear, it’s a curse. This year, I decided that I’m not going to sell it. I can’t afford to replace it if I change my mind. And who knows, maybe I’ll move to an area where Hermes is ubiquitous and no one cares.



Feel free to come to my neck of the woods.  Chanel bags are common. And Hermes, while less common, it's not too hard to see a non-quota bag in the wild, and at certain locations, you'll definitely see quota bags around.



880 said:


> *Absolutely agree. I cherish what I already own and  my Covid deals (Those deals are unlikely to come around again for a while)
> 
> Now that resale has gone up, I also am happy for the opportunity to purchase some items for a better price.
> 
> ETA: I do see signs of the resale market softening, and I don’t mind waiting
> all this is JMO, and YMMV *


Forgot to add, I stop shopping when I am at a high weight or low weight for my range. Bc I cannot properly gauge style choices at high weight; and if I buy at low weight, it only fits or looks appropriate for a nano second. So that, plus price hikes at retail and resale, are serious factors to curb shopping (for years, not months). For me, it’s either feast or famine. 
[/QUOTE]

There was a point right in the first half of 2020 where the value of currency in many countries dropped and it was a great time to buy pre-loved! That's how I got my Chanel CF.
I too see signs of the resale market eventually slowing down and prices readjusting! Best to watch and wait!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Has it worn well?  I like the layout of my bag with the exception that it has a magnetic closure on the outside pockets, but it has pockets for my phone and glasses inside. The size is fine as it is not that big and could go Crossbody.


Yes, it has.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Is there any trick to finding dead stock?
> 
> Where do you shop for clothes?   I can see me turn more toward new clothes and less towards bags in the future.


In older clothes there are often three labels:
Designer
Retailer
Fabric mill or other

I have searches set for favorite mid century modern designers; but you can pick any decade that appeals.

for example, when I decided I wanted Norman Foster aluminum chairs (not the navy chair), my search ran for 2+ years before I was able to purchase 12 chairs for 250 each from Florida including shipping

the pickings are slim for what I want now, but again, it’s a matter of waiting. Often an item will not be labeled dead stock but NWT or otherwise be pristine. If an item is not dead stock, I prefer if there were underarm shields, that can be removed, to guard against excessive wear.

I prefer search by designer (Jacques feith, Donald brooks, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell; but will occasionally run a search by store (Ultimo, charivari, Linda dresner, Wilkes bashford, didier ludot, Anna lowe; bonwit teller). or, location, like British Hong Kong. or design element, such as, peplum. I have a continual search for Catherine regher, a canadian designer, bc I used to own the most magic dress ever (40 USD with custom label from Bergdorfs) but I loaned it to my cousin for her wedding after party (and it was left on the floor to be WASHED, probably with third world coconut soap). Urgh. Needless to say, I’ve never loaned my cousin anything else.

As you browse vintage searches, you will come up with other names, either suggested by the search engine or from whatever seller you happen to be perusing. There was once a woman from Iceland selling a warehouse filled with dresses on Etsy.

note: for vintage RTW, it is essential that you know your measurements; the silhouette that works for your body type. Also, factor in cost of cleaning, refurbishing etc. even dead stock may have linings that have given out (due to the weight or age of the garment etc). For example, my norman Norell coat is one of my favorite pieces, but the lining was not the best quality. It cost the same amount as the purchase price of the cost to have my tailor replace the lining in a very luxurious silk twill.

for fur or leather, be especially careful of condition. IMO it is almost impossible or very costly to rehab a dried pelt. Balding calf hair is a loss.  I learned this the hard way when I bought a vintage  lizard trench coat (not sure if it was Gucci, but it had a certain disco 70s flair that Tom Ford tried to resurrect). It could not be saved. i spent about 700 USD before giving up. The cost of refurbishment can exceed the cost of the item.







one of my favorite pieces is a wool dress by Donald brooks from a random ebay seller for 57 USD. Such amazing wool fabric is impossible to find nowadays. The inverted pleat and pockets align perfectly

deals like that balance out more expensive vintage finds

also, one last note: pants are hard to fit. It’s possible to size up, but depending on the fabric, there may be marks. Sizing down does not always work. i suspect @cowgirlsboots knows much more about tailoring vintage clothing than I will know in a lifetime, so perhaps she will chime in . If you start buying vintage, go slowly. There is a learning curve and mistakes will be made.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> In older clothes there are often three labels:
> Designer
> Retailer
> Fabric mill or other
> 
> I have searches set for favorite mid century modern designers; but you can pick any decade that appeals.
> 
> for example, when I decided I wanted Norman Foster aluminum chairs (not the navy chair), my search ran for 2+ years before I was able to purchase 12 chairs for 250 each from Florida including shipping
> 
> the pickings are slim for what I want now, but again, it’s a matter of waiting. Often an item will not be labeled dead stock but NWT or otherwise be pristine. If an item is not dead stock, I prefer if there were underarm shields, that can be removed, to guard against excessive wear.
> 
> I prefer search by designer (Jacques feith, Donald brooks, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell; but will occasionally run a search by store (Ultimo, charivari, Linda dresner, Wilkes bashford, didier ludot, Anna lowe; bonwit teller). or, location, like British Hong Kong. or design element, such as, peplum. I have a continual search for Catherine regher, a canadian designer, bc I used to own the most magic dress ever (40 USD with custom label from Bergdorfs) but I loaned it to my cousin for her wedding after party (and it was left on the floor to be WASHED, probably with third world coconut soap). Urgh. Needless to say, I’ve never loaned my cousin anything else.
> 
> As you browse vintage searches, you will come up with other names, either suggested by the search engine or from whatever seller you happen to be perusing. There was once a woman from Iceland selling a warehouse filled with dresses on Etsy.
> 
> note: for vintage RTW, it is essential that you know your measurements; the silhouette that works for your body type. Also, factor in cost of cleaning, refurbishing etc. even dead stock may have linings that have given out (due to the weight or age of the garment etc). For example, my norman Norell coat is one of my favorite pieces, but the lining was not the best quality. It cost the same amount as the purchase price of the cost to have my tailor replace the lining in a very luxurious silk twill.
> 
> for fur or leather, be especially careful of condition. IMO it is almost impossible or very costly to rehab a dried pelt. Balding calf hair is a loss.  I learned this the hard way when I bought a vintage  lizard trench coat (not sure if it was Gucci, but it had a certain disco 70s flair that Tom Ford tried to resurrect). It could not be saved. i spent about 700 USD before giving up. The cost of refurbishment can exceed the cost of the item.
> 
> View attachment 5408398
> View attachment 5408399
> View attachment 5408400
> View attachment 5408412
> 
> 
> one of my favorite pieces is a wool dress by Donald brooks from a random ebay seller for 57 USD. The wool is impossible to find nowadays. The inverted pleat and pockets align perfectly
> 
> deals like that balance out more expensive vintage finds
> 
> also, one last note: pants are hard to fit. It’s possible to size up, but depending on the fabric, there may be marks. Sizing down does not always work. i suspect @cowgirlsboots knows much more about tailoring vintage clothing than I will know in a lifetime, so perhaps she will chime in . If you start buying vintage, go slowly. There is a learning curve and mistakes will be made.


Thanks for all the fabulous information.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> During Covid, people couldn’t travel. In some cases, there was then more discretionary income to shop
> 
> There is also a trickle down effect. If one does not want or cannot afford 4-5 digit prices on premier designer RTW or bags, there are plenty Of other options including vintage
> 
> due to social media, vintage became much more popular
> 
> Here are a few vintage dead stock pieces that I purchased years ago (pristine bc I had to diet back into them lol)
> Bill blass looped wool; ungaro wool moto jacket (matching skirt not shown); and, Adolfo for Saks crotchet jacket and dress
> (Cross posted In vintage thread )
> View attachment 5408000
> View attachment 5408001
> View attachment 5408002
> View attachment 5408003
> View attachment 5408004



Always love your looks! And I think I saw in a different thread that the bag is new? Congrats on such a gorgeous purchase!


----------



## 880

DME said:


> Always love your looks! And I think I saw in a different thread that the bag is new? Congrats on such a gorgeous purchase!


Thank you so much @DME!


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> We totally lucked into Benares. It turned out a good friend from home was in London the same week as we were and I realized this might be the case about halfway through the trip. We had lunch with him and his friend from Poland one day and had so much fun that we scheduled dinner the next night; he recommended Benares because his neighbor from home always talks about it. The meal was divine and that trip is a favorite memory! DH and I both had the amazing lobster dish in the below photo.
> 
> View attachment 5407939


Looks like a gorgeous meal!


880 said:


> During Covid, people couldn’t travel. In some cases, there was then more discretionary income to shop
> 
> There is also a trickle down effect. If one does not want or cannot afford 4-5 digit prices on premier designer RTW or bags, there are plenty Of other options including vintage
> 
> due to social media, vintage became much more popular
> 
> Here are a few vintage dead stock pieces that I purchased years ago (pristine bc I had to diet back into them lol)
> Bill blass looped wool; ungaro wool moto jacket (matching skirt not shown); and, Adolfo for Saks crotchet jacket and dress
> (Cross posted In vintage thread )
> View attachment 5408000
> View attachment 5408001
> View attachment 5408002
> View attachment 5408003
> View attachment 5408004


Love your outfits here. All lovely but my favourite is no 2. It’s a brighter colour on your. I like no 4 too - really shows off your waist! Great bag too.


whateve said:


> Or you could move to a less fashionable area like mine where no one would recognize Hermes.


I’m in a city and I don’t ever think I’ve seen a Hermes IRL.


dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I came across this bag at an opening of a new store in our area. It was very inexpensive so I grabbed it, but I generally wouldn’t buy a bag from this company, because of where it is made. It is exactly the color I want and have been looking but I am a bit jaded and not sure whether to keep it just for the color.
> 
> View attachment 5408264


Love that tan leather!


papertiger said:


> The Jade Gucci shoulder bag I took out Mon eve (and hopefully will take out again tonight) was around £650 in 2004. I know we're almost 20 years later but only my property has gone up as much. A new Gucci bag (looking at 'normal' leather shoulder bag 2.4K) that's approx 4.5 x. I do love a good Gucci bag though, and I hate the way people treat their Gucci bags (versus H) so I buy new.  I was OK thinking about new bag prices at Hermes 2014, '15, '16 but I can't even look at Hermes bags (re. prices) any more. Even when I look at H scarves, their fine jewellery makes better economic sense. I have 15 H bags. What would actually be the point of buying more?
> 
> I would certainly go preloved if the bag was 'missing' from my collection. Honestly, there is nothing missing from my collection, everything from now on would be pure indulgence but I'm still in the game for the Asprey *red briefcase* (which will be one of my few bright red bags too). It won't resell well at all but it happens to be the perfect FO&D briefcase for a woman that means business .


I think it’s a whole different story to be shopping with something in mind that just purchasing for the sake of it. Red definitely means business so go for it.


880 said:


> *Absolutely agree. I cherish what I already own and  my Covid deals (Those deals are unlikely to come around again for a while)
> 
> Now that resale has gone up, I also am happy for the opportunity to purchase some items for a better price.
> 
> ETA: I do see signs of the resale market softening, and I don’t mind waiting
> all this is JMO, and YMMV *
> 
> Forgot to add, I stop shopping when I am at a high weight or low weight for my range. Bc I cannot properly gauge style choices at high weight; and if I buy at low weight, it only fits or looks appropriate for a nano second. So that, plus price hikes at retail and resale, are serious factors to curb shopping (for years, not months). For me, it’s either feast or famine.


Good point! I definitely did that and purchased when I was low which wasn’t really sustainable. Hence 3 sizes of some things.


Cordeliere said:


> The emotive impact of music is an unexpected thing.  A curve ball.  Who could prepared themselves for that?   What a pressure to have everyone know you.
> 
> Regarding coping mechanisms, they are not a problem unless they are causing a problem.   A few years ago I was freaked out that DH was drinking more.  A lot of old people drink a lot because they can--no pressure to get up and go to work.  His was not a coping mechanism--it was just his idea of a good time.  I was freaked because I was afraid he would turn into an alcoholic.   I finally decided his drinking was not causing any problems so it didn't matter.  He was still carrying out all his responsibilities, he wasn't hungover, his health is good.  It was only a problem because I was making it a problem.
> 
> My point is don't make purse shopping a problem if it is not.   Overwork is not a problem unless it is making you too tired or stressed or causing family problems.  Over-eating--maybe not the best--but does it really matter if you have clothes that fit and husband who loves you?  Coping mechanisms are a good thing.   People who don't have problems don't need them.   If you have something to deal with, you want well developed coping mechanism.  You don't want coping mechanisms that are so good that they keep you from dealing with the root problem, but that is not your case.  I say celebrate those coping mechanisms.


It is just the nature of my job. Leadership are well know to the whole community and I’m one of them. It made it difficult but it was wonderful to finally have the whole community under one roof after two long years.

You make very good points re coping mechanisms. We all need them as distractions etc. Nothing wrong with a few drinks or a bit of shopping. I think I just need to be more mindful of what I’m doing and not shop for the sake of it. I perhaps need to find a better balance with things that are more restorative like yoga, running, gardening and being fully present in family time as well as work and spending.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I’m still struggling with being retriggered. I had to go to a work related concert last night which was beautiful but listening to music is emotive and difficult in the situation where the whole audience knows who I am and I can’t leave. My new therapist has been very helpful by email and this is reassuring. We have an appointment next week. This is good as my mood is low with some flashbacks and lots of unhealthy ruminating.
> 
> I think I’ve realised since beginning schema work in therapy, that shopping is a mental crutch for me as well as a hobby. At some levels it’s a MH issue. At one level, I need to look and feel good (having been told I don’t by M and abused for my choices by my ex). I don’t want anyone to be able to be critical. At another functional level, looking at things to buy online is a constant activity that stops me thinking with the buzz that comes from purchasing wonderful but short lived. It’s an addiction in the same way as my tendency to overwork and food related issues, none of these are now at the level of being self destructive, but they are to some extent maladaptive nevertheless.
> 
> With my Mini Alexa being squeal worthy and the pale pink Brioche being that sought after neutral, my bag urges are satisfied for a while. I’m no longer so drawn to the Gucci Marmont. Only the flap version has the practical option of doubling the strap for shoulder carry that the Brioche has and a pale colour would get terrible dye transfer. Therefore, I’m stating I want to shop my own collection for the rest of the year and into next. Please feel free to remind me of this!
> 
> The only thing I’m considering is a shoulder strap for my mini Alexa. Adding this would give that shoulder carry option to protect it from dye transfer too (it’s crossbody or top handle only at the moment) but the strap along is nearly £400. Costs more than many bags and makes the Alexa seriously pricey. Would need to see it on to know if it would work with the style but I think it would.
> View attachment 5408197
> 
> 
> Also, I just bought my sister a leather Ted Baker camera bag in a flash (all stock) sale to give her as a birthday present next month and it’s lovely less than 1/4 of the cost of the pink Mulberry strap alone! My sister has one Radley bag she uses for everything plus a MK I gave her recently. I’m hoping this will be a fun bag for casual use when our families go on holiday together in August.
> View attachment 5408199
> View attachment 5408200
> 
> 
> Clothes wise, I don’t need anything except a pair of shorts for the summer. None of mine fit - too big or too small! I’ve also seen some neutral pink sandals which are crying out to be bought for my Nice holiday. Not buying anything here will be more of a problem than bags when there are so many beautiful things around. I’m not sure I can manage!
> 
> Edit: sorry for the long post - clearly using TPF as a MH break/distraction this morning.


As perfect of a match that strap would be for your Mulberry, it is so expensive! Maybe just try a contrasting camera strap you can buy very cheaply to see how much you would actually use it before springing for the expensive version.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I came across this bag at an opening of a new store in our area. It was very inexpensive so I grabbed it, but I generally wouldn’t buy a bag from this company, because of where it is made. It is exactly the color I want and have been looking but I am a bit jaded and not sure whether to keep it just for the color.
> 
> View attachment 5408264


The color is wonderful! The handles are so interesting.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I come in late to this discussion. It’s not just luxury items, new or resale, that are getting more expensive. Fuel prices in the U.K. have doubled, inflation is running at 9%, weekly food shopping has gone up. People are having to make serious cut backs. While more and more UK citizens are struggling to feed themselves and their children, I feel lucky to be a professional with a good income even if public sector pay awards (key workers so praised a year ago) are 2% or less and the unions are up in arms.
> 
> On luxuries, fashion and bags are following the trend. They all need to make the money back they are losing to these rises.
> 
> With just energy, food and school fees our bills will be up £250 a month in the space of a few months. Income has increased by a fraction of this. I expect play money is seriously reduced for many. Some resellers are in the business to make money, not just fund a hobby (definitely a hobby to me). I guess this global picture is the problem here. I’m just thankful that to me it’s a first world problem.



It´s the same here in Germany. Everything has gone up in price and still continues to do so. Petrol prices are through the roof (2,20€ this morning for 1L unleaded), grocery prices are exploding- some have doubled compared to last year. The wood pellets for our stove almost cost double of what I paid last year, too. (I just placed the order, because I was afraid not to get any later in the year.) Oil is the same. 
Spending money for silly as in non-essential purchases is definetely getting less for most people.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday I came across this bag at an opening of a new store in our area. It was very inexpensive so I grabbed it, but I generally wouldn’t buy a bag from this company, because of where it is made. It is exactly the color I want and have been looking but I am a bit jaded and not sure whether to keep it just for the color.
> 
> View attachment 5408264



The bag looks lovely, but you must go with your gut feeling to decide whether it´s for you or not.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> RTW is crazy!
> 
> I think that is because it's like the rest of the world has 'suddenly' discovered clothes.
> 
> At the Gucci event, a silk jacquard suit jacket was £5K. It wasn't bespoke, just MTO. MTO (wool boucle) skirt of another suit £2K, I would have bought it but youwcouldn't buy it unless you bought the jacket. I would have never worn the jacket and skirt together and I didn't really like the (blouson, short, feathered-sleeve) jacket so what would be the point? Now I'm thinking the £2K red velvet jacket before  Christmas (also MTO) was a bargain. Perhaps that's the point.



At the same time the true vintage clothes I love- non designer, not always in the best condition- are having a price low. Everything that does not come from a well known reseller or is in perfect condition does not get much interest. Of course some private sellers still try pricing their items high, but they do not sell.

Yesterday I was able to buy two 50ies LBDs and a 30ies evening dress for 35€ for the lot... plus a 70ies Burberry´s skirt and jacket suit with a few tiny holes for 5€.
I know the seller, I know the dresses will mean work, more than she has described, but still. She has some more listed on ebay and is hoping for better results. At the same time I feel for her (She has been a collector and reseller for decades and now is about to end her career) and hope to get my hands on some more bargains...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> i suspect @cowgirlsboots knows much more about tailoring vintage clothing than I will know in a lifetime, so perhaps she will chime in . If you start buying vintage, go slowly. There is a learning curve and mistakes will be made.


Oh, I know a lot about altering vintage to fit me, but wouldn´t actually call what I do tailoring...  a lot of what I do is very makeshift! I do know my measurements, I do know which size fits me from some of the 70ies brands and I know the household sizecharts for 40ies, 50ies and 60ies from the period diy magazines. Usually I try to buy according to my measurements or bigger (but not tooooo big!) as it´s easier to take in than out (though it can be done...). I try to get a look at the inside of clothes before buying to assess seam allowances and the way they were made. 
Generally I wouldn´t buy overcoats that obviously need altering, because that´s highly complicated and risky. Pants are a challenge! I keep my hands off them! I mean I have trouble finding modern pants that fit perfectly even when I can try them on. Buying vintage blind would be very risky. 
A while ago I got a man´s suit for free from a house clearance and actualy managed to alter the pants. I think it was sheer luck, though. 

I have made many mistakes during the years I´ve been buying and altering my vintage clothes- some awful hatchet jobs I did, some dresses that died in the washing machine, some items that simply felt yucky to me and I had to throw out, shoes that fell apart because they weren´t fit to be worn anymore...

I fully agree: start buying vintage sowly. Maybe in person in vintage stores where you can try on, feel, sniff...  it´s like a relationship that has to develop.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> I know the seller, I know the dresses will mean work, more than she has described, but still. She has some more listed on ebay and is hoping for better results. At the same time I feel for her (She has been a collector and reseller for decades and now is about to end her career) and hope to get my hands on some more bargains...


I understand that from both sides.  I was just looking at ebay and the store for Rebag has 23,000 items listed.  I bet they are going to be in a world of hurt when everyone stops buying.   

On the other side of it, there was a very large Hermes reseller who closed down her shop a few years ago.  First it was 25% off, then 50% off, then 75% off a good number of the items.  I bought a bag that had been $4,000 for $1,200.    One of my friends said I stole it.   Not everything was marked down that much and her prices were really high to begin with, but still.  I hope you get some "give-away" bargains when the time comes.  (Stash a little money back for a spree.)


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> The color is wonderful! The handles are so interesting.


Love the color. Wish I knew a bit more about the brand. The handles are a bit odd but not uncomfortable. It also has a Crossbody strap. I had gone to the outlets and there wasn’t any bags in this color. Still not sure will decide by Monday or Tuesday. It is not the cost but I have been quite bad this month so it is about the space.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I understand that from both sides.  I was just looking at ebay and the store for Rebag has 23,000 items listed.  I bet they are going to be in a world of hurt when everyone stops buying.
> 
> On the other side of it, there was a very large Hermes reseller who closed down her shop a few years ago.  First it was 25% off, then 50% off, then 75% off a good number of the items.  I bought a bag that had been $4,000 for $1,200.    One of my friends said I stole it.   Not everything was marked down that much and her prices were really high to begin with, but still.  I hope you get some "give-away" bargains when the time comes.  (Stash a little money back for a spree.)


I wouldn´t say you "stole" the bag. It was the seller´s decision to mark it down that much. She offered, you accepted. That´s a clean deal.

My vintage seller in question usually puts higher starting bids or much higher buy-it-now prices on her items and accepts reasonable offers. 
I have bought several pieces from her. Most were worth it. The last two I overpaid because obviously her eye sight is getting worse and she oversees flaws that should be disclosed. I could have returned, but decided to keep and extensively repair, because I absolutely loved the pieces.
During all the time I only ever returned one expensive (to me)  piece because it had been hatchet altered before and definetely ruined.

The items she had listed now have been on and off ebay for a long time at much higher prices and not found a buyer. The 30ies evening dress for example at first had a 95€ starting bid.
She dared and put low starting bids this time. That´s the market. She sold about everything of the latest batch at very basic prices, 35€ for one dress being the highest I saw. (There were many in tiny sizes I did not even attempt to buy as they were not feasible for me.)

I´m always looking for vintage and for the bags I like- sitting patiently in my net waiting for the perfect bargain. That´s quite therapeutic too. I see a lot and know that I do not even want most of it, no matter how cheap it might be...


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> In older clothes there are often three labels:
> Designer
> Retailer
> Fabric mill or other
> 
> I have searches set for favorite mid century modern designers; but you can pick any decade that appeals.
> 
> for example, when I decided I wanted Norman Foster aluminum chairs (not the navy chair), my search ran for 2+ years before I was able to purchase 12 chairs for 250 each from Florida including shipping
> 
> the pickings are slim for what I want now, but again, it’s a matter of waiting. Often an item will not be labeled dead stock but NWT or otherwise be pristine. If an item is not dead stock, I prefer if there were underarm shields, that can be removed, to guard against excessive wear.
> 
> I prefer search by designer (Jacques feith, Donald brooks, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell; but will occasionally run a search by store (Ultimo, charivari, Linda dresner, Wilkes bashford, didier ludot, Anna lowe; bonwit teller). or, location, like British Hong Kong. or design element, such as, peplum. I have a continual search for Catherine regher, a canadian designer, bc I used to own the most magic dress ever (40 USD with custom label from Bergdorfs) but I loaned it to my cousin for her wedding after party (and it was left on the floor to be WASHED, probably with third world coconut soap). Urgh. Needless to say, I’ve never loaned my cousin anything else.
> 
> As you browse vintage searches, you will come up with other names, either suggested by the search engine or from whatever seller you happen to be perusing. There was once a woman from Iceland selling a warehouse filled with dresses on Etsy.
> 
> note: for vintage RTW, it is essential that you know your measurements; the silhouette that works for your body type. Also, factor in cost of cleaning, refurbishing etc. even dead stock may have linings that have given out (due to the weight or age of the garment etc). For example, my norman Norell coat is one of my favorite pieces, but the lining was not the best quality. It cost the same amount as the purchase price of the cost to have my tailor replace the lining in a very luxurious silk twill.
> 
> for fur or leather, be especially careful of condition. IMO it is almost impossible or very costly to rehab a dried pelt. Balding calf hair is a loss.  I learned this the hard way when I bought a vintage  lizard trench coat (not sure if it was Gucci, but it had a certain disco 70s flair that Tom Ford tried to resurrect). It could not be saved. i spent about 700 USD before giving up. The cost of refurbishment can exceed the cost of the item.
> 
> View attachment 5408398
> View attachment 5408399
> View attachment 5408400
> View attachment 5408412
> 
> 
> one of my favorite pieces is a wool dress by Donald brooks from a random ebay seller for 57 USD. Such amazing wool fabric is impossible to find nowadays. The inverted pleat and pockets align perfectly
> 
> deals like that balance out more expensive vintage finds
> 
> also, one last note: pants are hard to fit. It’s possible to size up, but depending on the fabric, there may be marks. Sizing down does not always work. i suspect @cowgirlsboots knows much more about tailoring vintage clothing than I will know in a lifetime, so perhaps she will chime in . If you start buying vintage, go slowly. There is a learning curve and mistakes will be made.


Where do you do the searches for the Designers you mentioned?  Nothing came up on ebay.  Did a general search and it looked like there were some items on Real Real and 1st Dibs.  The google images were amazing.  So elegant.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Where do you do the searches for the Designers you mentioned?  Nothing came up on ebay.  Did a general search and it looked like there were some items on Real Real and 1st Dibs.  The google images were amazing.  So elegant.


I found my chairs and some vintage pieces on eBay. Some things on Etsy. I bought most of my things years ago, but here is the result of a recent search (* I have not checked condition, authenticity or any other facto*r ; this is just a quick example of search

ETA: deleted links and sent to @Cordeliere  by PM


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> I found my chairs and some vintage pieces on eBay. Some things on Etsy. I bought most of my things years ago, but here is the result of a recent search ( I have not checked condition, authenticity or any other factor ; this is just a quick example of search results)


My mistake was probably narrowing the search from "all categories" to "women's clothing."  Thanks.

How did you learn about those designers?   I am thinking about prior decades I lived through and am not sure what I liked.  Probably the 80's.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> My mistake was probably narrowing the search from "all categories" to "women's clothing."  Thanks.
> 
> How did you learn about those designers?   I am thinking about prior decades I lived through and am not sure what I liked.  Probably the 80's.


I liked Norma Kamali from then.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Love the color. Wish I knew a bit more about the brand. The handles are a bit odd but not uncomfortable. It also has a Crossbody strap. I had gone to the outlets and there wasn’t any bags in this color. Still not sure will decide by Monday or Tuesday. It is not the cost but I have been quite bad this month so it is about the space.


I don't know anything about the brand but I have heard people mention that the quality isn't as good now as it used to be, or maybe it depends on the piece.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> How did you learn about those designers? I am thinking about prior decades I lived through and am not sure what I liked. Probably the 80's



I read labels; I shop. I window shop. Magazines, books. my mother, grandmother, numerous aunts, cousins. We all are crazy about RTW. @Vintage Leather once spoke of an evening bag library. I essentially loan out my RTW to family. I’ve shopped since the early 1980s. Premier RTW since 1996.  And, my DH also adores RTW, some fashion, most custom sartorial. At one point, many years ago he was going to interview to head the e-commerce division of a premier design house. I don’t recall what came of it, (he eventually settled into starting healthcare companies) but we read WWD for months, years. . . I joined TPF to learn about Hermes, but clothing is my real passion, so long as I can slim down enough to fit into it. And, I learn a lot from all of my SAs over the years.

ETA I seem to recall that : @Antonia is expert at vintage denim


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> I read labels; I shop. I window shop. Magazines, books. my mother, grandmother, numerous aunts, cousins. We all are crazy about RTW. @Vintage Leather once spoke of an evening bag library. I essentially loan out my RTW to family. I’ve shopped since the early 1980s. Premier RTW since 1996.  And, my DH also adores RTW, some fashion, most custom sartorial. At one point, many years ago he was going to interview to head the e-commerce division of a premier design house. I don’t recall what came of it, (he eventually settled into starting healthcare companies) but we read WWD for months, years. . . I joined TPF to learn about Hermes, but clothing is my real passion, so long as I can slim down enough to fit into it. And, I learn a lot from all of my SAs over the years.
> 
> ETA I seem to recall that : @Antonia is expert at vintage denim


You have decades of accumulated knowledge in your brain.  How wonderful that your DH shares your passion.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> As perfect of a match that strap would be for your Mulberry, it is so expensive! Maybe just try a contrasting camera strap you can buy very cheaply to see how much you would actually use it before springing for the expensive version.


Thanks @whateve! That is such a good idea! I’ve been looking up straps online since I read it. So many options with a hint of pink and more if I were to add ones with no pink










All under £20 and all with GHW to match the Alexa. All are crossbody straps but the style I think would completely adjust to half the length for shoulder carry - do you have experience of that? I’m quite short!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> RTW is crazy!
> 
> I think that is because it's like the rest of the world has 'suddenly' discovered clothes.
> 
> At the Gucci event, a silk jacquard suit jacket was £5K. It wasn't bespoke, just MTO. MTO (wool boucle) skirt of another suit £2K, I would have bought it but youwcouldn't buy it unless you bought the jacket. I would have never worn the jacket and skirt together and I didn't really like the (blouson, short, feathered-sleeve) jacket so what would be the point? Now I'm thinking the £2K red velvet jacket before  Christmas (also MTO) was a bargain. Perhaps that's the point.


I guess they are making for people who think nothing of spending that amount on one outfit.


lill_canele said:


> I've realized that the more bags I buy, the less interested I am in them. This may be partially due to the fact I don't like having a lot of stuff and I like using my items; so if I don't see something being used, it gets sold or donated relatively quickly.
> Price increases definitely make me think twice though, especially when I think about depreciation of pre-loved goods. Even though I have the general rule of buying what I love, intending to keep and not resale, so price shouldn't matter; I know that I change over time and sometimes there are just things that I no longer like or use anymore; so I'll sell them at a loss.
> For pre-owned, it depends; it's been a while since I've bought pre-loved bags (gosh, how I miss the 2015-2018 era of buying pre-loved); but I think I would do it if it was a limited or special edition piece or something very very classic, like a Chanel reissue. Though I'd probably go to 3rd party authentication for peace of mind since super fakes are more and more prevalent nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, school, I don't miss it.  I remember when I studied 6 -12 hours a day! Hard work definitely pays off though, good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the prices of private jets ~5-6 years ago and then recently my husband and I looked at the prices, and wow! Are they ridiculous! (Not that we go on private jets, one of our friend's does)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Especially with all the price hikes, the 2ndhand market follows suit!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't walk into a single luxury store in 2020. When I just started getting back into going out in mid 2021, my SAs told me they were so surprised at the amount of people who used their COVID checks to buy luxury bags instead! It was disappointing to hear.  Sigh....
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to come to my neck of the woods.  Chanel bags are common. And Hermes, while less common, it's not too hard to see a non-quota bag in the wild, and at certain locations, you'll definitely see quota bags around.
> 
> 
> Forgot to add, I stop shopping when I am at a high weight or low weight for my range. Bc I cannot properly gauge style choices at high weight; and if I buy at low weight, it only fits or looks appropriate for a nano second. So that, plus price hikes at retail and resale, are serious factors to curb shopping (for years, not months). For me, it’s either feast or famine.


Covid checks?


880 said:


> In older clothes there are often three labels:
> Designer
> Retailer
> Fabric mill or other
> 
> I have searches set for favorite mid century modern designers; but you can pick any decade that appeals.
> 
> for example, when I decided I wanted Norman Foster aluminum chairs (not the navy chair), my search ran for 2+ years before I was able to purchase 12 chairs for 250 each from Florida including shipping
> 
> the pickings are slim for what I want now, but again, it’s a matter of waiting. Often an item will not be labeled dead stock but NWT or otherwise be pristine. If an item is not dead stock, I prefer if there were underarm shields, that can be removed, to guard against excessive wear.
> 
> I prefer search by designer (Jacques feith, Donald brooks, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell; but will occasionally run a search by store (Ultimo, charivari, Linda dresner, Wilkes bashford, didier ludot, Anna lowe; bonwit teller). or, location, like British Hong Kong. or design element, such as, peplum. I have a continual search for Catherine regher, a canadian designer, bc I used to own the most magic dress ever (40 USD with custom label from Bergdorfs) but I loaned it to my cousin for her wedding after party (and it was left on the floor to be WASHED, probably with third world coconut soap). Urgh. Needless to say, I’ve never loaned my cousin anything else.
> 
> As you browse vintage searches, you will come up with other names, either suggested by the search engine or from whatever seller you happen to be perusing. There was once a woman from Iceland selling a warehouse filled with dresses on Etsy.
> 
> note: for vintage RTW, it is essential that you know your measurements; the silhouette that works for your body type. Also, factor in cost of cleaning, refurbishing etc. even dead stock may have linings that have given out (due to the weight or age of the garment etc). For example, my norman Norell coat is one of my favorite pieces, but the lining was not the best quality. It cost the same amount as the purchase price of the cost to have my tailor replace the lining in a very luxurious silk twill.
> 
> for fur or leather, be especially careful of condition. IMO it is almost impossible or very costly to rehab a dried pelt. Balding calf hair is a loss.  I learned this the hard way when I bought a vintage  lizard trench coat (not sure if it was Gucci, but it had a certain disco 70s flair that Tom Ford tried to resurrect). It could not be saved. i spent about 700 USD before giving up. The cost of refurbishment can exceed the cost of the item.
> 
> View attachment 5408398
> View attachment 5408399
> View attachment 5408400
> View attachment 5408412
> 
> 
> one of my favorite pieces is a wool dress by Donald brooks from a random ebay seller for 57 USD. Such amazing wool fabric is impossible to find nowadays. The inverted pleat and pockets align perfectly
> 
> deals like that balance out more expensive vintage finds
> 
> also, one last note: pants are hard to fit. It’s possible to size up, but depending on the fabric, there may be marks. Sizing down does not always work. i suspect @cowgirlsboots knows much more about tailoring vintage clothing than I will know in a lifetime, so perhaps she will chime in . If you start buying vintage, go slowly. There is a learning curve and mistakes will be made.


Wow, you know so much!


cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s the same here in Germany. Everything has gone up in price and still continues to do so. Petrol prices are through the roof (2,20€ this morning for 1L unleaded), grocery prices are exploding- some have doubled compared to last year. The wood pellets for our stove almost cost double of what I paid last year, too. (I just placed the order, because I was afraid not to get any later in the year.) Oil is the same.
> Spending money for silly as in non-essential purchases is definetely getting less for most people.


Im sorry to hear that. I think people everywhere are suffering this impact.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I know a lot about altering vintage to fit me, but wouldn´t actually call what I do tailoring...  a lot of what I do is very makeshift! I do know my measurements, I do know which size fits me from some of the 70ies brands and I know the household sizecharts for 40ies, 50ies and 60ies from the period diy magazines. Usually I try to buy according to my measurements or bigger (but not tooooo big!) as it´s easier to take in than out (though it can be done...). I try to get a look at the inside of clothes before buying to assess seam allowances and the way they were made.
> Generally I wouldn´t buy overcoats that obviously need altering, because that´s highly complicated and risky. Pants are a challenge! I keep my hands off them! I mean I have trouble finding modern pants that fit perfectly even when I can try them on. Buying vintage blind would be very risky.
> A while ago I got a man´s suit for free from a house clearance and actualy managed to alter the pants. I think it was sheer luck, though.
> 
> I have made many mistakes during the years I´ve been buying and altering my vintage clothes- some awful hatchet jobs I did, some dresses that died in the washing machine, some items that simply felt yucky to me and I had to throw out, shoes that fell apart because they weren´t fit to be worn anymore...
> 
> I fully agree: start buying vintage sowly. Maybe in person in vintage stores where you can try on, feel, sniff...  it´s like a relationship that has to develop.


I think you are a tailor! I can hardly hem trousers myself.


Cordeliere said:


> I understand that from both sides.  I was just looking at ebay and the store for Rebag has 23,000 items listed.  I bet they are going to be in a world of hurt when everyone stops buying.
> 
> On the other side of it, there was a very large Hermes reseller who closed down her shop a few years ago.  First it was 25% off, then 50% off, then 75% off a good number of the items.  I bought a bag that had been $4,000 for $1,200.    One of my friends said I stole it.   Not everything was marked down that much and her prices were really high to begin with, but still.  I hope you get some "give-away" bargains when the time comes.  (Stash a little money back for a spree.)


Wow, what a purchase. A bargain not a steal!


880 said:


> I read labels; I shop. I window shop. Magazines, books. my mother, grandmother, numerous aunts, cousins. We all are crazy about RTW. @Vintage Leather once spoke of an evening bag library. I essentially loan out my RTW to family. I’ve shopped since the early 1980s. Premier RTW since 1996.  And, my DH also adores RTW, some fashion, most custom sartorial. At one point, many years ago he was going to interview to head the e-commerce division of a premier design house. I don’t recall what came of it, (he eventually settled into starting healthcare companies) but we read WWD for months, years. . . I joined TPF to learn about Hermes, but clothing is my real passion, so long as I can slim down enough to fit into it. And, I learn a lot from all of my SAs over the years.
> 
> ETA I seem to recall that : @Antonia is expert at vintage denim


Interesting it’s a family hobby and great to share something like that with DH too. No wonder you need such an awesome closet!

That’s like gardening is a hobby for my family - passed in down generations, although I’m far from an expert or green fingered in comparison to my parents or grandparents. Totally off the point of the strand but are some hints of what we’ve created in our outdoor space. I love roses!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I guess they are making for people who think nothing of spending that amount on one outfit.
> 
> Covid checks?
> 
> Wow, you know so much!
> 
> Im sorry to hear that. I think people everywhere are suffering this impact.
> 
> I think you are a tailor! I can hardly hem trousers myself.
> 
> Wow, what a purchase. A bargain not a steal!
> 
> Interesting it’s a family hobby and great to share something like that with DH too. No wonder you need such an awesome closet!
> 
> That’s like gardening is a hobby for my family - passed in down generations, although I’m far from an expert or green fingered in comparison to my parents or grandparents. Totally off the point of the strand but are some hints of what we’ve created in our outdoor space. I love roses!
> 
> View attachment 5408919
> View attachment 5408920
> View attachment 5408921



Wow, I absolutely love your garden. 

I love my garden too but I'm not as dedicated.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @whateve! That is such a good idea! I’ve been looking up straps online since I read it. So many options with a hint of pink and more if I were to add ones with no pink
> View attachment 5408907
> View attachment 5408908
> View attachment 5408909
> View attachment 5408910
> View attachment 5408911
> View attachment 5408912
> View attachment 5408913
> View attachment 5408914
> View attachment 5408916
> 
> All under £20 and all with GHW to match the Alexa. All are crossbody straps but the style I think would completely adjust to half the length for shoulder carry - do you have experience of that? I’m quite short!



I'm very drawn to the simpler straight steps for to. but they're all fab. 

Before the whole Fendi Strap You launch just a few years ago, it was so hard finding anything. I really like that without buying a whole new bag, we can transform our existing ones.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> I guess they are making for people who think nothing of spending that amount on one outfit.
> 
> Covid checks?
> 
> Wow, you know so much!
> 
> Im sorry to hear that. I think people everywhere are suffering this impact.
> 
> I think you are a tailor! I can hardly hem trousers myself.
> 
> Wow, what a purchase. A bargain not a steal!
> 
> Interesting it’s a family hobby and great to share something like that with DH too. No wonder you need such an awesome closet!
> 
> That’s like gardening is a hobby for my family - passed in down generations, although I’m far from an expert or green fingered in comparison to my parents or grandparents. Totally off the point of the strand but are some hints of what we’ve created in our outdoor space. I love roses!
> 
> View attachment 5408919
> View attachment 5408920
> View attachment 5408921


Thank you for your kind compliment!

I love your garden of roses! So beautiful!

 Your sweet dog looks so relaxed and happy there!


----------



## papertiger

Went to an Italian with visiting friends last night. In the end I went with my silver Tanner Krolle Latch bag (2006) which I've had from new. We walked on the beach to get there. Don't let this pic fool you, it was freezing compared with the day before.


----------



## Katinahat

Back on bags! Interesting point for discussion raised by @lill_canele
_I've realized that the more bags I buy, the less interested I am in them. This may be partially due to the fact I don't like having a lot of stuff and I like using my items; so if I don't see something being used, it gets sold or donated relatively quickly._

*Does having more bags make you less interested in some of them? What do you do about that? *

For me having more bags does mean I carry others less. I love having a choice of bag to match my outfit, purpose or simply mood. Like little pops of art when I open my cupboards and see them there, they do brighten my life and bring me joy. I expect we are all the same in this regard or we wouldn’t be here.

I have bags lurking I use less than I might wish. Probably mostly event/evening bags. My tearose dinky. It’s beautiful but I hardly use it now I have 4 other chain bags.


And work bags. I stick more to the practical Bays Tote so the Seaton and Bays get used less. Both are heavier and I only drive once a week so rarely switch to them.



And my pink Coach bags. Not often summery here!




For now, I won’t let any of them go. I enjoy owning them and, even if it is currently more limited, I can see when they might match with my pupose and style, now or in the future. I have gifted a few I couldn’t say that about.

I also feel satisfied with my collection for the time being and have no urge to buy anything else. Let’s see how long that lasts!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I don't know anything about the brand but I have heard people mention that the quality isn't as good now as it used to be, or maybe it depends on the piece.


I have been reading a lot of reviews out of curiosity. It is funny when you have a certain color in mind, and no one seems to make what you want, what you will do.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I guess they are making for people who think nothing of spending that amount on one outfit.
> 
> Covid checks?
> 
> Wow, you know so much!
> 
> Im sorry to hear that. I think people everywhere are suffering this impact.
> 
> I think you are a tailor! I can hardly hem trousers myself.
> 
> Wow, what a purchase. A bargain not a steal!
> 
> Interesting it’s a family hobby and great to share something like that with DH too. No wonder you need such an awesome closet!
> 
> That’s like gardening is a hobby for my family - passed in down generations, although I’m far from an expert or green fingered in comparison to my parents or grandparents. Totally off the point of the strand but are some hints of what we’ve created in our outdoor space. I love roses!
> 
> View attachment 5408919
> View attachment 5408920
> View attachment 5408921


Beautiful gardens and an adorable puppy!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Went to an Italian with visiting friends last night. In the end I went with my silver Tanner Krolle Latch bag (2006) which I've had from new. We walked on the beach to get there. Don't let this pic fool you, it was freezing compared with the day before.
> 
> View attachment 5408933


It looks divine .


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Back on bags! Interesting point for discussion raised by @lill_canele
> _I've realized that the more bags I buy, the less interested I am in them. This may be partially due to the fact I don't like having a lot of stuff and I like using my items; so if I don't see something being used, it gets sold or donated relatively quickly._
> 
> *Does having more bags make you less interested in some of them? What do you do about that? *
> 
> For me having more bags does mean I carry others less. I love having a choice of bag to match my outfit, purpose or simply mood. Like little pops of art when I open my cupboards and see them there, they do brighten my life and bring me joy. I expect we are all the same in this regard or we wouldn’t be here.
> 
> I have bags lurking I use less than I might wish. Probably mostly event/evening bags. My tearose dinky. It’s beautiful but I hardly use it now I have 4 other chain bags.
> View attachment 5408926
> 
> And work bags. I stick more to the practical Bays Tote so the Seaton and Bays get used less. Both are heavier and I only drive once a week so rarely switch to them.
> View attachment 5408927
> View attachment 5408928
> 
> And my pink Coach bags. Not often summery here!
> View attachment 5408930
> View attachment 5408932
> 
> 
> For now, I won’t let any of them go. I enjoy owning them and, even if it is currently more limited, I can see when they might match with my pupose and style, now or in the future. I have gifted a few I couldn’t say that about.
> 
> I also feel satisfied with my collection for the time being and have no urge to buy anything else. Let’s see how long that lasts!


Enjoy that feeling ! I rarely feel that and for me it never lasts long.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Back on bags! Interesting point for discussion raised by @lill_canele
> _I've realized that the more bags I buy, the less interested I am in them. This may be partially due to the fact I don't like having a lot of stuff and I like using my items; so if I don't see something being used, it gets sold or donated relatively quickly._
> 
> *Does having more bags make you less interested in some of them? What do you do about that? *
> 
> For me having more bags does mean I carry others less. I love having a choice of bag to match my outfit, purpose or simply mood. Like little pops of art when I open my cupboards and see them there, they do brighten my life and bring me joy. I expect we are all the same in this regard or we wouldn’t be here.
> 
> I have bags lurking I use less than I might wish. Probably mostly event/evening bags. My tearose dinky. It’s beautiful but I hardly use it now I have 4 other chain bags.
> View attachment 5408926
> 
> And work bags. I stick more to the practical Bays Tote so the Seaton and Bays get used less. Both are heavier and I only drive once a week so rarely switch to them.
> View attachment 5408927
> View attachment 5408928
> 
> And my pink Coach bags. Not often summery here!
> View attachment 5408930
> View attachment 5408932
> 
> 
> For now, I won’t let any of them go. I enjoy owning them and, even if it is currently more limited, I can see when they might match with my pupose and style, now or in the future. I have gifted a few I couldn’t say that about.
> 
> I also feel satisfied with my collection for the time being and have no urge to buy anything else. Let’s see how long that lasts!



Wow, that's such an interesting question. I've had lots of bags for a long time, it's hard to remember how I felt before. 

I think I'm more interested in each/all, but less worried about them. I enjoy using my bags more now, even though I always bought them to wear, and with a few exceptions have worn them. 

The whole Covid thing, not going out (not having an opportunity to wear them) left me feeling very frustrated, but I think that was the same with my whole wardrobe. I'm a lot happier now I have the opportunities to use bags again.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Covid checks?



In the US, when the government did the first lockdown, lots of people couldn't pay their rent or buy food because they had no savings.  Our congress voted to send every single American a payment of $1,200.  Our income was not impacted, but my husband and I both got checks (slightly less than $1,200 each as they were income adjusted).   The covid checks were great for those who could not work, but the knowledge workers could work from home and were still working, as were the essential workers.   It was the restaurant workers who were hit really hard.  

Over the course of the pandemic, they sent eligible people two more checks.   People could get unemployment payments that were higher than normal.  Social service agencies paid rent for people.   There was so much money rolling in, people were reluctant to go back to work.  All that extra money sloshing around in our economy is a major factor in the bout of high inflation that the US is currently dealing with.   People who were still working and who got covid checks spent them on new furniture, TVs, and probably purse addicts spent it on purses.   Lot's of demand for goods due to free money from the government, and not enough goods due to supply chain problems.  

Here are the US covid payments.  These are per person, not per household.


$1,200 in April 2020
$600 in December 2020/January 2021
$1,400 in March 2021
On a different topic, I love your stone walls.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> I guess they are making for people who think nothing of spending that amount on one outfit.
> 
> Covid checks?
> 
> Wow, you know so much!
> 
> Im sorry to hear that. I think people everywhere are suffering this impact.
> 
> I think you are a tailor! I can hardly hem trousers myself.
> 
> Wow, what a purchase. A bargain not a steal!
> 
> Interesting it’s a family hobby and great to share something like that with DH too. No wonder you need such an awesome closet!
> 
> That’s like gardening is a hobby for my family - passed in down generations, although I’m far from an expert or green fingered in comparison to my parents or grandparents. Totally off the point of the strand but are some hints of what we’ve created in our outdoor space. I love roses!
> 
> View attachment 5408919
> View attachment 5408920
> View attachment 5408921


What a beautiful garden! 
I might never leave it! We added to our landscaping in 2020 and it has become a haven for me - I sit on the patio and just look at all the green. Yesterday, I planted a few flowers (literally I planted 16 vinca ), and they’ve added a pretty pop of pink. 
(only a few because I forget to water them, and the squirrels and/or rabbits eat them, so I only plant a few)  


papertiger said:


> Went to an Italian with visiting friends last night. In the end I went with my silver Tanner Krolle Latch bag (2006) which I've had from new. We walked on the beach to get there. Don't let this pic fool you, it was freezing compared with the day before.
> 
> View attachment 5408933


What a beauty PT!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh, I know a lot about altering vintage to fit me, but wouldn´t actually call what I do tailoring...  a lot of what I do is very makeshift! I do know my measurements, I do know which size fits me from some of the 70ies brands and I know the household sizecharts for 40ies, 50ies and 60ies from the period diy magazines. Usually I try to buy according to my measurements or bigger (but not tooooo big!) as it´s easier to take in than out (though it can be done...). I try to get a look at the inside of clothes before buying to assess seam allowances and the way they were made.
> Generally I wouldn´t buy overcoats that obviously need altering, because that´s highly complicated and risky. Pants are a challenge! I keep my hands off them! I mean I have trouble finding modern pants that fit perfectly even when I can try them on. Buying vintage blind would be very risky.
> A while ago I got a man´s suit for free from a house clearance and actualy managed to alter the pants. I think it was sheer luck, though.
> 
> I have made many mistakes during the years I´ve been buying and altering my vintage clothes- some awful hatchet jobs I did, some dresses that died in the washing machine, some items that simply felt yucky to me and I had to throw out, shoes that fell apart because they weren´t fit to be worn anymore...
> 
> I fully agree: start buying vintage sowly. Maybe in person in vintage stores where you can try on, feel, sniff...  it´s like a relationship that has to develop.


Agree! Having said that there is a venue small size dior numbered couture? Dress and matching coat on UK eBay for £399 or so. I told my dior SA if I remotely thought I could make it work on me, I would consider buying it. (Have not vetted the seller or done any due diligence) 

Authentic Christian Dior Boutique Vintage 60s Dress & Jacket - Numbered pieces


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> *Does having more bags make you less interested in some of them? What do you do about that? *
> 
> For me having more bags does mean I carry others less.* I love having a choice of bag to match my outfit*, purpose or simply mood. *Like little pops of art* when I open my cupboards and see them there, they do brighten my life and bring me joy. For now, I won’t let any of them go. I enjoy owning them and, even if it is currently more limited, *I can see when they might match with my pupose and style, now or in the future*. I also feel satisfied with my collection for the time being and have no urge to buy anything else.



I edited your quote down to the parts I relate to most.    For me the answer is mostly yes on the "less interested" question.  About half of my collection is small date bags.  I used to say that the date bags were like peanuts.  There is always room for one more.  (I was wrong. My last small bag purchase was one too many).   The answer is definitely yes on the "less interested" issue for my medium and large bags.  Not only do I feel less interested as I get more, I feel overwhelmed by them because I am not using them enough.   

I have a magic number.   I want to cap my collection at 18 bags.  Currently I have 22 plus 4 that I don't count (2 from long ago past and two travel bags that don't really work).   There is no logical reason for 18.  My body relaxes thinking about 18.  My body tenses when I think 22.  Plus I am still searching for the perfect travel bag, so I would go to 23.  Yikes. 

Yesterday I thought about selling my 4 least favorites.  The idea made me happy.  Only 18 bags.  Yeah.   Then I went to my bag armoire and looked at the 4.  My reaction was "they are wonderful.  They are works of art.  Look at that leather.  Look at that craftsmanship.  What?  Am I nuts?  I was think of letting those go????"

My conclusion was I should keep them all, and leave one on the couch at all times to pet.  I don't have to carry them. I can just cuddle them and enjoy them.   DH thought this whole struggle was hilarious.  I think what will happen is I will probably sell one of the four per year over the next four years.  After I cuddle them a while, I can set my least favorites free.  

I could try to carry them more, but I am not good at rotating.   (The ladies who rotate easily are my heroes.)   I have considered putting two or three per week on or in the buffet by the front door to make switching in and out easier.   As I deep clean our house over the summer, my goal is to move our tax records to storage to make room for bags in the buffet. 

My short answer is I am going to try to give all my bags more cuddle time and make it easier rotate them more.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> I have been reading a lot of reviews out of curiosity. It is funny when you have a certain color in mind, and no one seems to make what you want, what you will do.



OMG, I am in this exact spot with gray right now. Does it drive you crazy? It does me. I want a gray leather crossbody bag. Preferably textured leather. Likely SHW. There are some out there, but I’ve yet to find what I have in mind. Maybe someday.

I think you said your new bag is Patricia Nash? While I don’t have any personal experience with the brand, I have a friend who speaks quite highly of them (I had never even heard of the brand until she mentioned it to me about four years ago).


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @whateve! That is such a good idea! I’ve been looking up straps online since I read it. So many options with a hint of pink and more if I were to add ones with no pink
> View attachment 5408907
> View attachment 5408908
> View attachment 5408909
> View attachment 5408910
> View attachment 5408911
> View attachment 5408912
> View attachment 5408913
> View attachment 5408914
> View attachment 5408916
> 
> All under £20 and all with GHW to match the Alexa. All are crossbody straps but the style I think would completely adjust to half the length for shoulder carry - do you have experience of that? I’m quite short!



@whateve made a great suggestion (and beat me to it!). I love the fabric straps Louis Vuitton makes and wanted the pink one like that on the Multi Pochette bag @Jereni has shown. I didn’t want to pay what LV is charging for just the strap, plus the pink one is not available for individual sale, so I would have to convince one of my CAs to order me a “replacement strap” for a bag I don’t actually own. I ended up searching Etsy and found a similar style in a similar color for $48, and I’ve been really happy with it.

The straps you’ve found so far are all great. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> Went to an Italian with visiting friends last night. In the end I went with my silver Tanner Krolle Latch bag (2006) which I've had from new. We walked on the beach to get there. Don't let this pic fool you, it was freezing compared with the day before.
> 
> View attachment 5408933



I don’t think I’ve seen a mention of this brand in ages. Thanks for reminding me of it! (A quick Google search tells me it’s still around; I’m going to do a little investigating later today.) Your bag is gorgeous! And I’m sorry it wasn’t as warm out as the photo would have us believe. After a colder than usual spring here, it’s going up to 93 degrees F today (almost 34 degrees C), which is HOT for us in May. Hope your dinner was lovely!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Back on bags! Interesting point for discussion raised by @lill_canele
> _I've realized that the more bags I buy, the less interested I am in them. This may be partially due to the fact I don't like having a lot of stuff and I like using my items; so if I don't see something being used, it gets sold or donated relatively quickly._
> 
> *Does having more bags make you less interested in some of them? What do you do about that? *



Very interesting question! Thanks @Katinahat for making it a discussion topic after @lill_canele mentioned it.

I don’t think having more bags makes me less interested in some of them. Instead I think my moods change and my style changes/evolves and that’s what dictates my bag interests. My response to this makes me think of something @880 spoke about a few pages back that I wanted to respond to, but just hadn’t had the time yet, so I’ll bring it up here because they’re related. Someone (@coffee2go maybe?) brought up the topic of price increases and how they might impact our shopping habits. In her reply, @880 spoke of how she buys investment pieces and I believe mentioned in that post, plus a couple more since, how some of her RTW dates back to the 90’s. I’m super impressed! I’m curious to know if others are like that?

I maintain a style for about five years, so investment dressing has never worked for me, although I wish it would. Sometimes my style changes are dictated by changes in my body (weight fluctuations, aging), sometimes they’re dictated by current fashion and sometimes I just want to try something new (nothing too drastic, but a definite shift). I’ve kept most of my designer bags over the years (although I’ve purged contemporary brands because they don’t seem as timeless to me) and tend to reach for those styles that mesh with whatever my current fashion style might be. I’ve thought about letting go of bags that are not getting much love, but then I find a renewed passion for them a few years later when my style inevitably changes again and am glad I held onto them - especially with all the crazy price increases and the insane resale market, since letting go and buying back would make for an expensive decision!

I’m about to head into that transition phase again; I can feel it. Thinking back, it’s been five years since the last one, which happened soon after I had my hysterectomy and lost some weight/inches as a result. It must be a mood shift this time since my weight has been fairly stable and there is nothing specific on the fashion front that seems to be driving the itch. Maybe it’s some kind of mid-life crisis, since I turn 50 in a few months.  It will be interesting to see where my fashion style heads this time. The funny thing is I’ve had nearly the same hair style for about 20 years and have no desire to change it. Go figure!


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> The emotive impact of music is an unexpected thing.  A curve ball.  Who could prepared themselves for that?   What a pressure to have everyone know you.
> 
> Regarding coping mechanisms, they are not a problem unless they are causing a problem.   A few years ago I was freaked out that DH was drinking more.  A lot of old people drink a lot because they can--no pressure to get up and go to work.  His was not a coping mechanism--it was just his idea of a good time.  I was freaked because I was afraid he would turn into an alcoholic.   I finally decided his drinking was not causing any problems so it didn't matter.  He was still carrying out all his responsibilities, he wasn't hungover, his health is good.  It was only a problem because I was making it a problem.
> 
> My point is don't make purse shopping a problem if it is not.   Overwork is not a problem unless it is making you too tired or stressed or causing family problems.  Over-eating--maybe not the best--but does it really matter if you have clothes that fit and husband who loves you?  Coping mechanisms are a good thing.   People who don't have problems don't need them.   If you have something to deal with, you want well developed coping mechanism.  You don't want coping mechanisms that are so good that they keep you from dealing with the root problem, but that is not your case.  I say celebrate those coping mechanisms.



Still trying to catch up and realized this was another post that caught my attention. I am not a medical professional of any sort, so please bear that in mind, but I agree with what @Cordeliere writes. Coping mechanisms can been constructive in many ways; it’s why we teach them to our children beginning when they are infants. If scrolling through tPF, or online browsing, takes your mind off your triggers and allows you some peace, then I would think that’s a good thing for your mental health. If scrolling through tPF is keeping you from being functional (e.g., impacting your work, your family), then it might have moved into problematic territory. I feel the same can be said for alcohol, food, shopping and other behaviors.

if you have concerns, perhaps discuss them with your therapist, or another health care provider? For me, wine is a coping mechanism; I like a glass, or two, with dinner as a way to relax and wind down. However, there are seemingly weekly articles in U.S. newspapers about alcohol consumption and these always have me concerned, so I make this a yearly discussion topic when I see my general practitioner for a checkup. As long as he’s not seeing anything in my lab work that causes him concerns from a physical health standpoint and as long as my wine consumption isn’t destructive (e.g., excessive drinking, drunk driving), then he’s not worried. I feel like this helps me to keep things like this that I worry about in check.

YMMV and it would be best to check with a medical professional if you have concerns, but we all need ways to (constructively) cope/escape. The fact that you stop to even question whether your behaviors are healthy is very a good sign, since it tells me you are self-aware. You might just need some professional permission, if you will, to allow yourself the room to enjoy them. (That’s how I feel about my yearly discussion with the GP.) Again, I’m not a medical professional, but thought my experience could be helpful as you work through this. Hugs!


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen a mention of this brand in ages. Thanks for reminding me of it! (A quick Google search tells me it’s still around; I’m going to do a little investigating later today.) Your bag is gorgeous! And I’m sorry it wasn’t as warm out as the photo would have us believe. After a colder than usual spring here, it’s going up to 93 degrees F today (almost 34 degrees C), which is HOT for us in May. Hope your dinner was lovely!



Fantastic heritage brand. At one point Chanel owned them (when I bought this in 2006). Not sure if they still do. Quentin Mackay designed for them and I was a big fan of his work. When I first saw this bag in Selfridges I was  obsessed, I mean literally obsessed  . I'm pleased with myself that I still like the same things many, many years later.

The Italian restaurant consistently good. A really safe bet for taking people to and very warm and friendly.

Sunny here today, we entertained at French cafe/bistro, but it seems to have crossed-over to mostly British traditional which is also good because our friends are German (posh fish and chips, scampi, lamb - I had a  veg option with tea). If they had allowed us to actually plan things ahead I could have booked the afternoon tea. I don't think anyone left any table hungry.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Back on bags! Interesting point for discussion raised by @lill_canele
> _I've realized that the more bags I buy, the less interested I am in them. This may be partially due to the fact I don't like having a lot of stuff and I like using my items; so if I don't see something being used, it gets sold or donated relatively quickly._
> 
> *Does having more bags make you less interested in some of them? What do you do about that? *
> 
> For me having more bags does mean I carry others less. I love having a choice of bag to match my outfit, purpose or simply mood. Like little pops of art when I open my cupboards and see them there, they do brighten my life and bring me joy. I expect we are all the same in this regard or we wouldn’t be here.
> 
> I have bags lurking I use less than I might wish. Probably mostly event/evening bags. My tearose dinky. It’s beautiful but I hardly use it now I have 4 other chain bags.
> View attachment 5408926
> 
> And work bags. I stick more to the practical Bays Tote so the Seaton and Bays get used less. Both are heavier and I only drive once a week so rarely switch to them.
> View attachment 5408927
> View attachment 5408928
> 
> And my pink Coach bags. Not often summery here!
> View attachment 5408930
> View attachment 5408932
> 
> 
> For now, I won’t let any of them go. I enjoy owning them and, even if it is currently more limited, I can see when they might match with my pupose and style, now or in the future. I have gifted a few I couldn’t say that about.
> 
> I also feel satisfied with my collection for the time being and have no urge to buy anything else. Let’s see how long that lasts!


Interesting that you asked that question now, since I just took a bunch of bags (at least 12) for consignment yesterday, including my orange Picotin 18. It was just a tiny bit too small in that I did not like how the bag looked when I put my essentials in it. I would consider a 22, but prices on pre-loved Picos have gotten insane and new supply stinks. I may be able to net as much as a $1000 profit off my bag, which is welcome but insane. I also pared down my LV and Gucci collections, along with my other bags. I had some bags I bought because they fit criteria and were excellent buys, but were not what I really wanted. They were “good enough.” I am not going to do that anymore. I will pay more (within reason) to get what I want, not just close enough to it. I am going to get an orange bag (brand undecided but would love another H) to replace the orange Pico and still need a red bag (which may be a Italy purchase.) I am also replacing 2 brown mono Guccis with one in a style that is more me. The other Gucci (Bardot) may or may not get replaced. The 2 LVs and Prada will not get replaced, nor will the other bags of mixed brands. I will take a loss on a few, but will make enough on others to make up for it. I want to only have bags I will enthusiastically wear and love the idea of getting more wear from the bags that I have. I have a few more to consign in the fall (browns and dark reds) and some SLGs I want to take. I will still have bags that will not be worn every day, like the Kelly, but the rest? They need and deserve to be used. And the more I use them, the less they cost.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> OMG, I am in this exact spot with gray right now. Does it drive you crazy? It does me. I want a gray leather crossbody bag. Preferably textured leather. Likely SHW. There are some out there, but I’ve yet to find what I have in mind. Maybe someday.
> 
> I think you said your new bag is Patricia Nash? While I don’t have any personal experience with the brand, I have a friend who speaks quite highly of them (I had never even heard of the brand until she mentioned it to me about four years ago).


Yes , it was driving me a little crazy. I went to Gucci, mulberry, Carolina Herrera, Marc Jacobs, Tory Butch outlets and a few others . I am very pale and certain tans look hideous on me. So I happened across this one . It was attached to a string with an alarm and of course while I was trying to look at it , I set it off. Luckily I had already caught the managers eye to get someone to unlock it for me. I wanted to get a better look at it but the woman took it and my name and said she would have it at the register for me. It was the shops opening day so I took it and a woven tiny leather bag. Hence all the questions after purchase rather than before.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! I hope you're doing well. 

I just wanted to give a quick little review about my recent amarante vernis Alma BB purchase. 

Pros: I feel like a pretty little lady wearing it. I'm enamoured by the deep,rich red and how it sparkles in the sunlight. The dome satchel is such a classic piece. I like that it's structured as my belongings stay in one place. The BB size is perfect for my necessities. Honestly it's the perfect milestone present - a bit flashy and decadent but oh so deserved. It's sitting next to me right now. I have a crush on it. Pass it on. 

CONS: From what I've gathered, people do not like the finger-prints. They can be noticeable upon closer inspection but you know what bothers me more? Vernis gathers dust... literally. Dust clings to it. That isn't a huge issue but it barely goes mentioned. I noticed that the long strap tends to unclip when carried too.  The safest option of carry is either handheld or through the crook of your arm. 

All in all I'm really happy with it. Everything has its faults.


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> Very interesting question! Thanks @Katinahat for making it a discussion topic after @lill_canele mentioned it.
> I’ve thought about letting go of bags that are not getting much love, but then *I find a renewed passion for them a few years later when my style inevitably changes again and am glad I held onto them *- especially with all the crazy price increases and the insane resale market, since letting go and buying back would make for an expensive decision!
> I’m about to head into that transition phase again; I can feel it.  *It will be interesting to see where my fashion style heads this time. *



Good point to remember about how a bag that does not work now can work later.   When you figure out your new style, do share.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Interesting that you asked that question now, since* I just took a bunch of bags (at least 12) for consignment yesterday,* including my orange Picotin 18. It was just a tiny bit too small in that I did not like how the bag looked when I put my essentials in it. I would consider a 22, but *prices on pre-loved Picos have gotten insane and new supply stinks.* I may be able to net as much as a $1000 profit off my bag, which is welcome but insane. I also pared down my LV and Gucci collections, along with my other bags.* I had some bags I bought because they fit criteria and were excellent buys, but were not what I really wanted. They were “good enough.” *I am not going to do that anymore. I will pay more (within reason) to get what I want, not just close enough to it. I am going to get an orange bag (brand undecided but would love another H) to replace the orange Pico and still need a red bag (which may be a Italy purchase.) I am also replacing 2 brown mono Guccis with one in a style that is more me. The other Gucci (Bardot) may or may not get replaced. The 2 LVs and Prada will not get replaced, nor will the other bags of mixed brands. *I will take a loss on a few, but will make enough on others to make up for it. *I want to only have bags I will enthusiastically wear and love the idea of getting more wear from the bags that I have. I have a few more to consign in the fall (browns and dark reds) and some SLGs I want to take. I will still have bags that will not be worn every day, like the Kelly, but the rest? They need and deserve to be used. And the more I use them, the less they cost.


Do you use a local consignment store?   How are the fees at the place you use?

Totally agree on the insane pico prices.  I have been looking for an orange/cyclamen vibrato pico for years, so I get a daily email from Vestaire Collective showing what picos came in.   Prices are often in the high 4s.   Seems crazy to me.

I am trying to resist a "good enough" travel bag, because I think what I want does not exist.   Good enough is really never good enough.  It is a battle between optimal functionality and love.  I am telling myself it is better to make do with what I have rather than spend money on a bag that I don't really love.  It pains me to have a non loved bag.  

That is great that you take the prospective on break even on the whole lot, and that you don't lose money.   Makes selling less painful.  Good luck on finding a replacement.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Do you use a local consignment store?   How are the fees at the place you use?
> 
> Totally agree on the insane pico prices.  I have been looking for an orange/cyclamen vibrato pico for years, so I get a daily email from Vestaire Collective showing what picos came in.   Prices are often in the high 4s.   Seems crazy to me.
> 
> I am trying to resist a "good enough" travel bag, because I think what I want does not exist.   Good enough is really never good enough.  It is a battle between optimal functionality and love.  I am telling myself it is better to make do with what I have rather than spend money on a bag that I don't really love.  It pains me to have a non loved bag.
> 
> That is great that you take the prospective on break even on the whole lot, and that you don't lose money.   Makes selling less painful.  Good luck on finding a replacement.


I am using a local store. I will make 40% on bags under $100, 50% on ones $100-499, 60% on $500-999, 75% on $1000 and up. I will lose money on my Alma DE (which kills me but lesson learned about “place holders” and patience, though I did get the bag (Saleya PM DE) whose place it was holding for a steal, so it kinda works out) and some under $100, but break even or make money on the rest. But I am tired of haggling and sitting on bags. I am tired of the mental pressure of looking at bags I don’t use. I really don’t get pleasure from merely owning them, though I have in the past.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Yes , it was driving me a little crazy. I went to Gucci, mulberry, Carolina Herrera, Marc Jacobs, Tory Butch outlets and a few others . I am very pale and certain tans look hideous on me. So I happened across this one . It was attached to a string with an alarm and of course while I was trying to look at it , I set it off. Luckily I had already caught the managers eye to get someone to unlock it for me. I wanted to get a better look at it but the woman took it and my name and said she would have it at the register for me. It was the shops opening day so I took it and a woven tiny leather bag. Hence all the questions after purchase rather than before.



I’m fairly pale, too, so understand how this color can be tricky. So glad you found a bag in this shade that you like! Keep us posted on whether you decide to keep it. And that thing with the alarm sounds like something that would be just my luck, too.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I guess they are making for people who think nothing of spending that amount on one outfit.
> 
> Covid checks?
> 
> Wow, you know so much!
> 
> Im sorry to hear that. I think people everywhere are suffering this impact.
> 
> I think you are a tailor! I can hardly hem trousers myself.
> 
> Wow, what a purchase. A bargain not a steal!
> 
> Interesting it’s a family hobby and great to share something like that with DH too. No wonder you need such an awesome closet!
> 
> That’s like gardening is a hobby for my family - passed in down generations, although I’m far from an expert or green fingered in comparison to my parents or grandparents. Totally off the point of the strand but are some hints of what we’ve created in our outdoor space. I love roses!
> 
> View attachment 5408919
> View attachment 5408920
> View attachment 5408921


Gorgeous! I love roses too. DH doesn't. He hates that they have to be pruned so often. I put a rose bush in my front yard that I bought specifically for the smell. Both my daughter and I think it smells divine. DH can't smell it but he can smell other roses. Isn't that odd? I love the smell of orange blossoms too - we live in an orange growing area so the smell is here a lot - but DH says they smell good at first, then get overwhelming. I never feel they get overwhelming. 

We used to have more rose bushes than we do now. Several of them didn't survive. Part of it is that I have a "bulldozer" (really a giant tortoise) in my yard that walks through things instead of around them. He broke many sprinklers around the roses until we got the bright idea to make them popups. He loves to eat the roses but he never eats them off the bushes. He only eats them when I cut them for him.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @whateve! That is such a good idea! I’ve been looking up straps online since I read it. So many options with a hint of pink and more if I were to add ones with no pink
> View attachment 5408907
> View attachment 5408908
> View attachment 5408909
> View attachment 5408910
> View attachment 5408911
> View attachment 5408912
> View attachment 5408913
> View attachment 5408914
> View attachment 5408916
> 
> All under £20 and all with GHW to match the Alexa. All are crossbody straps but the style I think would completely adjust to half the length for shoulder carry - do you have experience of that? I’m quite short!


Several of them would look great with your bag. I'm sorry, I don't actually have any experience with these. I bought one once to go with a bag but sold it with the bag soon afterwards.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am using a local store. I will make 40% on bags under $100, 50% on ones $100-499, 60% on $500-999, 75% on $1000 and up. I will lose money on my Alma DE (which kills me but lesson learned about “place holders” and patience, though I did get the bag (Saleya PM DE) whose place it was holding for a steal, so it kinda works out) and some under $100, but break even or make money on the rest. But I am tired of haggling and sitting on bags. I am tired of the mental pressure of looking at bags I don’t use. I really don’t get pleasure from merely owning them, though I have in the past.



Wow, I wish my consignment store had a structure like that. I make a flat 40%; it would be great to make more on pricier items. However, it’s a popular local shop with a secondary beach location and what I bring in typically moves fast, so… I‘ve been consigning since I was in my teens and, while I’m used to making 50% of the sale price, this store have overall done much better by me than other other shop I’ve used. I took in my first items the Friday before our county shut down for COVID in March 2020, which was interesting timing. The owner has been a pleasure to work with, which is a plus since others have been less-so and in several ways. It’s a trade-off, I suppose.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> In the US, when the government did the first lockdown, lots of people couldn't pay their rent or buy food because they had no savings.  Our congress voted to send every single American a payment of $1,200.  Our income was not impacted, but my husband and I both got checks (slightly less than $1,200 each as they were income adjusted).   The covid checks were great for those who could not work, but the knowledge workers could work from home and were still working, as were the essential workers.   It was the restaurant workers who were hit really hard.
> 
> Over the course of the pandemic, they sent eligible people two more checks.   People could get unemployment payments that were higher than normal.  Social service agencies paid rent for people.   There was so much money rolling in, people were reluctant to go back to work.  All that extra money sloshing around in our economy is a major factor in the bout of high inflation that the US is currently dealing with.   People who were still working and who got covid checks spent them on new furniture, TVs, and probably purse addicts spent it on purses.   Lot's of demand for goods due to free money from the government, and not enough goods due to supply chain problems.
> 
> Here are the US covid payments.  These are per person, not per household.
> 
> 
> $1,200 in April 2020
> $600 in December 2020/January 2021
> $1,400 in March 2021
> On a different topic, I love your stone walls.


I never understood why they didn't have people report these on their taxes so it could be refunded to the government if the people didn't need it. It would have been better for the national debt.

ETA: My daughter works for our state and they gave checks too, but they also cut her salary, so they took money from her to distribute it elsewhere. She was struggling before the salary cut. She continued to work during lockdown but it would have been nice if they hadn't cut her pay.


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> What a beautiful garden!
> I might never leave it! We added to our landscaping in 2020 and it has become a haven for me - I sit on the patio and just look at all the green. Yesterday, I planted a few flowers (literally I planted 16 vinca ), and they’ve added a pretty pop of pink.
> (only a few because I forget to water them, and the squirrels and/or rabbits eat them, so I only plant a few)
> 
> What a beauty PT!


We have private fenced gardens outside of two of our bathrooms. In October, I redid the one outside the master bath with all new plants and a new fence. There are a lot of flowers. I'm impatient for the time when it becomes more lush and all the plants are bigger.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I edited your quote down to the parts I relate to most.    For me the answer is mostly yes on the "less interested" question.  About half of my collection is small date bags.  I used to say that the date bags were like peanuts.  There is always room for one more.  (I was wrong. My last small bag purchase was one too many).   The answer is definitely yes on the "less interested" issue for my medium and large bags.  Not only do I feel less interested as I get more, I feel overwhelmed by them because I am not using them enough.
> 
> I have a magic number.   I want to cap my collection at 18 bags.  Currently I have 22 plus 4 that I don't count (2 from long ago past and two travel bags that don't really work).   There is no logical reason for 18.  My body relaxes thinking about 18.  My body tenses when I think 22.  Plus I am still searching for the perfect travel bag, so I would go to 23.  Yikes.
> 
> Yesterday I thought about selling my 4 least favorites.  The idea made me happy.  Only 18 bags.  Yeah.   Then I went to my bag armoire and looked at the 4.  My reaction was "they are wonderful.  They are works of art.  Look at that leather.  Look at that craftsmanship.  What?  Am I nuts?  I was think of letting those go????"
> 
> My conclusion was I should keep them all, and leave one on the couch at all times to pet.  I don't have to carry them. I can just cuddle them and enjoy them.   DH thought this whole struggle was hilarious.  I think what will happen is I will probably sell one of the four per year over the next four years.  After I cuddle them a while, I can set my least favorites free.
> 
> I could try to carry them more, but I am not good at rotating.   (The ladies who rotate easily are my heroes.)   I have considered putting two or three per week on or in the buffet by the front door to make switching in and out easier.   As I deep clean our house over the summer, my goal is to move our tax records to storage to make room for bags in the buffet.
> 
> My short answer is I am going to try to give all my bags more cuddle time and make it easier rotate them more.


I decided 15 is the perfect number, not including special occasion bags. That way I could carry each bag twice a month. I'm nowhere near that number and it would take a disaster that destroyed most of my collection for that to happen.


----------



## whateve

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I hope you're doing well.
> 
> I just wanted to give a quick little review about my recent amarante vernis Alma BB purchase.
> 
> Pros: I feel like a pretty little lady wearing it. I'm enamoured by the deep,rich red and how it sparkles in the sunlight. The dome satchel is such a classic piece. I like that it's structured as my belongings stay in one place. The BB size is perfect for my necessities. Honestly it's the perfect milestone present - a bit flashy and decadent but oh so deserved. It's sitting next to me right now. I have a crush on it. Pass it on.
> 
> CONS: From what I've gathered, people do not like the finger-prints. They can be noticeable upon closer inspection but you know what bothers me more? Vernis gathers dust... literally. Dust clings to it. That isn't a huge issue but it barely goes mentioned. I noticed that the long strap tends to unclip when carried too.  The safest option of carry is either handheld or through the crook of your arm.
> 
> All in all I'm really happy with it. Everything has its faults.


Have you tried wiping it down with a dryer sheet? I don't know if it would work but it works on other things.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am using a local store. I will make 40% on bags under $100, 50% on ones $100-499, 60% on $500-999, 75% on $1000 and up. I will lose money on my Alma DE (which kills me but lesson learned about “place holders” and patience, though I did get the bag (Saleya PM DE) whose place it was holding for a steal, so it kinda works out) and some under $100, but break even or make money on the rest. But I am tired of haggling and sitting on bags. I am tired of the mental pressure of looking at bags I don’t use. I really don’t get pleasure from merely owning them, though I have in the past.


Those are good percents IMHO.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am using a local store. I will make 40% on bags under $100, 50% on ones $100-499, 60% on $500-999, 75% on $1000 and up. I will lose money on my Alma DE (which kills me but lesson learned about “place holders” and patience, though I did get the bag (Saleya PM DE) whose place it was holding for a steal, so it kinda works out) and some under $100, but break even or make money on the rest. But I am tired of haggling and sitting on bags. I am tired of the mental pressure of looking at bags I don’t use. I really don’t get pleasure from merely owning them, though I have in the past.


It is similar at the consignment shop I use. Clothes you get 40 % , bags 50% unless the bag is expensive then she works out a slightly better deal.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Part of it is that I have a "bulldozer" (really *a giant tortoise)* in my yard that walks through things instead of around them. He broke many sprinklers around the roses until we got the bright idea to make them popups. He loves to eat the roses but he never eats them off the bushes. He only eats them when I cut them for him.


Did he come with the property?  Did he adopt you?  Did you adopt him?  
Not many people have their own giant tortoise.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Wow, I absolutely love your garden.
> 
> I love my garden too but I'm not as dedicated.


Thanks PT. The dedication comes and goes! 


880 said:


> Thank you for your kind compliment!
> 
> I love your garden of roses! So beautiful!
> 
> Your sweet dog looks so relaxed and happy there!


Thank you! Yes, the dog loves the garden. She’s big now and needs room to run. 


dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful gardens and an adorable puppy!


Thanks, that was the summer of 2020 with nothing to do but gardening! Puppy was 2 years old last week. 


Cookiefiend said:


> What a beautiful garden!
> I might never leave it! We added to our landscaping in 2020 and it has become a haven for me - I sit on the patio and just look at all the green. Yesterday, I planted a few flowers (literally I planted 16 vinca ), and they’ve added a pretty pop of pink.
> (only a few because I forget to water them, and the squirrels and/or rabbits eat them, so I only plant a few)
> 
> What a beauty PT!


Thank you. The photographs don’t show the massively over grown weedy bits. The back third of our garden is basically an over grown woodland. Sounds like you’ve been busy - planting beautiful flowers is good for the soul. 


whateve said:


> Gorgeous! I love roses too. DH doesn't. He hates that they have to be pruned so often. I put a rose bush in my front yard that I bought specifically for the smell. Both my daughter and I think it smells divine. DH can't smell it but he can smell other roses. Isn't that odd? I love the smell of orange blossoms too - we live in an orange growing area so the smell is here a lot - but DH says they smell good at first, then get overwhelming. I never feel they get overwhelming.
> 
> We used to have more rose bushes than we do now. Several of them didn't survive. Part of it is that I have a "bulldozer" (really a giant tortoise) in my yard that walks through things instead of around them. He broke many sprinklers around the roses until we got the bright idea to make them popups. He loves to eat the roses but he never eats them off the bushes. He only eats them when I cut them for him.


I can only dream of orange blossom. Our climate is way too cold and rainy.  Although it nurtures and makes things grow too. Your tortoise is not dissimilar to that puppy. She uproots and chews up entire shrubs given half the chance. 


whateve said:


> We have private fenced gardens outside of two of our bathrooms. In October, I redid the one outside the master bath with all new plants and a new fence. There are a lot of flowers. I'm impatient for the time when it becomes more lush and all the plants are bigger.


That sounds really beautiful!


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Did he come with the property?  Did he adopt you?  Did you adopt him?
> Not many people have their own giant tortoise.


He didn't come with the property. There was a time when I was obsessed with pets. I blame it on my parents not letting me have any. I went to the pet store nearly every weekend. One time they had baby tortoises. They were about the size of a quarter. So tiny and perfect looking, so I had to bring one home. I knew he was going to get giant. He is now 23 years old.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> He didn't come with the property. There was a time when I was obsessed with pets. I blame it on my parents not letting me have any. I went to the pet store nearly every weekend. One time they had baby tortoises. They were about the size of a quarter. So tiny and perfect looking, so I had to bring one home. I knew he was going to get giant. He is now 23 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409286



OMG, he is magnificent, beautiful, impressive and wonderful. 

Thank you for showing us, what an amazing friend.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Enjoy that feeling ! I rarely feel that and for me it never lasts long.


Hah, probably won’t for me either.


Cordeliere said:


> In the US, when the government did the first lockdown, lots of people couldn't pay their rent or buy food because they had no savings.  Our congress voted to send every single American a payment of $1,200.  Our income was not impacted, but my husband and I both got checks (slightly less than $1,200 each as they were income adjusted).   The covid checks were great for those who could not work, but the knowledge workers could work from home and were still working, as were the essential workers.   It was the restaurant workers who were hit really hard.
> 
> Over the course of the pandemic, they sent eligible people two more checks.   People could get unemployment payments that were higher than normal.  Social service agencies paid rent for people.   There was so much money rolling in, people were reluctant to go back to work.  All that extra money sloshing around in our economy is a major factor in the bout of high inflation that the US is currently dealing with.   People who were still working and who got covid checks spent them on new furniture, TVs, and probably purse addicts spent it on purses.   Lot's of demand for goods due to free money from the government, and not enough goods due to supply chain problems.
> 
> Here are the US covid payments.  These are per person, not per household.
> 
> 
> $1,200 in April 2020
> $600 in December 2020/January 2021
> $1,400 in March 2021
> On a different topic, I love your stone walls.


Very informative, we had a different system in the U.K. and financal support only went to those whose jobs were furloughed or on welfare support. Keyworkers with jobs like mine still went to work everyday.


Cordeliere said:


> I edited your quote down to the parts I relate to most.    For me the answer is mostly yes on the "less interested" question.  About half of my collection is small date bags.  I used to say that the date bags were like peanuts.  There is always room for one more.  (I was wrong. My last small bag purchase was one too many).   The answer is definitely yes on the "less interested" issue for my medium and large bags.  Not only do I feel less interested as I get more, I feel overwhelmed by them because I am not using them enough.
> 
> I have a magic number.   I want to cap my collection at 18 bags.  Currently I have 22 plus 4 that I don't count (2 from long ago past and two travel bags that don't really work).   There is no logical reason for 18.  My body relaxes thinking about 18.  My body tenses when I think 22.  Plus I am still searching for the perfect travel bag, so I would go to 23.  Yikes.
> 
> Yesterday I thought about selling my 4 least favorites.  The idea made me happy.  Only 18 bags.  Yeah.   Then I went to my bag armoire and looked at the 4.  My reaction was "they are wonderful.  They are works of art.  Look at that leather.  Look at that craftsmanship.  What?  Am I nuts?  I was think of letting those go????"
> 
> My conclusion was I should keep them all, and leave one on the couch at all times to pet.  I don't have to carry them. I can just cuddle them and enjoy them.   DH thought this whole struggle was hilarious.  I think what will happen is I will probably sell one of the four per year over the next four years.  After I cuddle them a while, I can set my least favorites free.
> 
> I could try to carry them more, but I am not good at rotating.   (The ladies who rotate easily are my heroes.)   I have considered putting two or three per week on or in the buffet by the front door to make switching in and out easier.   As I deep clean our house over the summer, my goal is to move our tax records to storage to make room for bags in the buffet.
> 
> My short answer is I am going to try to give all my bags more cuddle time and make it easier rotate them more.


You’ve thought this through. Cuddles for bags sounds good.


DME said:


> Very interesting question! Thanks @Katinahat for making it a discussion topic after @lill_canele mentioned it.
> 
> I don’t think having more bags makes me less interested in some of them. Instead I think my moods change and my style changes/evolves and that’s what dictates my bag interests. My response to this makes me think of something @880 spoke about a few pages back that I wanted to respond to, but just hadn’t had the time yet, so I’ll bring it up here because they’re related. Someone (@coffee2go maybe?) brought up the topic of price increases and how they might impact our shopping habits. In her reply, @880 spoke of how she buys investment pieces and I believe mentioned in that post, plus a couple more since, how some of her RTW dates back to the 90’s. I’m super impressed! I’m curious to know if others are like that?
> 
> I maintain a style for about five years, so investment dressing has never worked for me, although I wish it would. Sometimes my style changes are dictated by changes in my body (weight fluctuations, aging), sometimes they’re dictated by current fashion and sometimes I just want to try something new (nothing too drastic, but a definite shift). I’ve kept most of my designer bags over the years (although I’ve purged contemporary brands because they don’t seem as timeless to me) and tend to reach for those styles that mesh with whatever my current fashion style might be. I’ve thought about letting go of bags that are not getting much love, but then I find a renewed passion for them a few years later when my style inevitably changes again and am glad I held onto them - especially with all the crazy price increases and the insane resale market, since letting go and buying back would make for an expensive decision!
> 
> I’m about to head into that transition phase again; I can feel it. Thinking back, it’s been five years since the last one, which happened soon after I had my hysterectomy and lost some weight/inches as a result. It must be a mood shift this time since my weight has been fairly stable and there is nothing specific on the fashion front that seems to be driving the itch. Maybe it’s some kind of mid-life crisis, since I turn 50 in a few months.  It will be interesting to see where my fashion style heads this time. The funny thing is I’ve had nearly the same hair style for about 20 years and have no desire to change it. Go figure!


Also very informative! I agree. It’s a shame to get rid of something and then want it back.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Interesting that you asked that question now, since I just took a bunch of bags (at least 12) for consignment yesterday, including my orange Picotin 18. It was just a tiny bit too small in that I did not like how the bag looked when I put my essentials in it. I would consider a 22, but prices on pre-loved Picos have gotten insane and new supply stinks. I may be able to net as much as a $1000 profit off my bag, which is welcome but insane. I also pared down my LV and Gucci collections, along with my other bags. I had some bags I bought because they fit criteria and were excellent buys, but were not what I really wanted. They were “good enough.” I am not going to do that anymore. I will pay more (within reason) to get what I want, not just close enough to it. I am going to get an orange bag (brand undecided but would love another H) to replace the orange Pico and still need a red bag (which may be a Italy purchase.) I am also replacing 2 brown mono Guccis with one in a style that is more me. The other Gucci (Bardot) may or may not get replaced. The 2 LVs and Prada will not get replaced, nor will the other bags of mixed brands. I will take a loss on a few, but will make enough on others to make up for it. I want to only have bags I will enthusiastically wear and love the idea of getting more wear from the bags that I have. I have a few more to consign in the fall (browns and dark reds) and some SLGs I want to take. I will still have bags that will not be worn every day, like the Kelly, but the rest? They need and deserve to be used. And the more I use them, the less they cost.


Sounds like you’ve thought this through before consigning items. Hope you find what you want!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> He didn't come with the property. There was a time when I was obsessed with pets. I blame it on my parents not letting me have any. I went to the pet store nearly every weekend. One time they had baby tortoises. They were about the size of a quarter. So tiny and perfect looking, so I had to bring one home. I knew he was going to get giant. He is now 23 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409286


Wow! He’s lovely! So tiny to so big! What an incredible animal.


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> Still trying to catch up and realized this was another post that caught my attention. I am not a medical professional of any sort, so please bear that in mind, but I agree with what @Cordeliere writes. Coping mechanisms can been constructive in many ways; it’s why we teach them to our children beginning when they are infants. If scrolling through tPF, or online browsing, takes your mind off your triggers and allows you some peace, then I would think that’s a good thing for your mental health. If scrolling through tPF is keeping you from being functional (e.g., impacting your work, your family), then it might have moved into problematic territory. I feel the same can be said for alcohol, food, shopping and other behaviors.
> 
> if you have concerns, perhaps discuss them with your therapist, or another health care provider? For me, wine is a coping mechanism; I like a glass, or two, with dinner as a way to relax and wind down. However, there are seemingly weekly articles in U.S. newspapers about alcohol consumption and these always have me concerned, so I make this a yearly discussion topic when I see my general practitioner for a checkup. As long as he’s not seeing anything in my lab work that causes him concerns from a physical health standpoint and as long as my wine consumption isn’t destructive (e.g., excessive drinking, drunk driving), then he’s not worried. I feel like this helps me to keep things like this that I worry about in check.
> 
> YMMV and it would be best to check with a medical professional if you have concerns, but we all need ways to (constructively) cope/escape. The fact that you stop to even question whether your behaviors are healthy is very a good sign, since it tells me you are self-aware. You might just need some professional permission, if you will, to allow yourself the room to enjoy them. (That’s how I feel about my yearly discussion with the GP.) Again, I’m not a medical professional, but thought my experience could be helpful as you work through this. Hugs!


Thank you for this. I have an additional session with my therapist next week to get support for my trigger which has definitely caused a bit of an PTSD episode. I will get passed this blip.

You are absolutely right that some coping mechanisms are a good thing and you have made excellent points on trying to see if something has moved from an effective strategy to being too much and stealing time from family, work etc. I definitely need the distraction. It’s an approved part of distress tolerance in DBT. Probably why I’m posting so much today (sorry!). I’m a little distant with my family but that’s the dissociation which is also a symptom of PTSD. We’ve spent a family Saturday night watching films which has been good. 

I’ve been looking at the straps @whateve suggested as a distraction. I think I like the straight patterns best. I’m going to keep looking because it’s cheaper than looking at bags or clothes if I do make a purchase!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> He didn't come with the property. There was a time when I was obsessed with pets. I blame it on my parents not letting me have any. I went to the pet store nearly every weekend. One time they had baby tortoises. They were about the size of a quarter. So tiny and perfect looking, so I had to bring one home. I knew he was going to get giant. He is now 23 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409286


Love him!


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> He didn't come with the property. There was a time when I was obsessed with pets. I blame it on my parents not letting me have any. I went to the pet store nearly every weekend. One time they had baby tortoises. They were about the size of a quarter. So tiny and perfect looking, so I had to bring one home. I knew he was going to get giant. He is now 23 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409286


He is a big boy!   What is the expected life span and size?  What is his name?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Wow, I absolutely love your garden.
> 
> I love my garden too but I'm not as dedicated.



...and I´m a snob who says: of course you have to have a garden, but I´m not going to do anything in it...  My Mum was a passionate gardener and DH is always full of landscaping ideas.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Back on bags! Interesting point for discussion raised by @lill_canele
> _I've realized that the more bags I buy, the less interested I am in them. This may be partially due to the fact I don't like having a lot of stuff and I like using my items; so if I don't see something being used, it gets sold or donated relatively quickly._
> 
> *Does having more bags make you less interested in some of them? What do you do about that? *
> 
> For me having more bags does mean I carry others less. I love having a choice of bag to match my outfit, purpose or simply mood. Like little pops of art when I open my cupboards and see them there, they do brighten my life and bring me joy. I expect we are all the same in this regard or we wouldn’t be here.
> 
> I have bags lurking I use less than I might wish. Probably mostly event/evening bags. My tearose dinky. It’s beautiful but I hardly use it now I have 4 other chain bags.
> View attachment 5408926
> 
> And work bags. I stick more to the practical Bays Tote so the Seaton and Bays get used less. Both are heavier and I only drive once a week so rarely switch to them.
> View attachment 5408927
> View attachment 5408928
> 
> And my pink Coach bags. Not often summery here!
> View attachment 5408930
> View attachment 5408932
> 
> 
> For now, I won’t let any of them go. I enjoy owning them and, even if it is currently more limited, I can see when they might match with my pupose and style, now or in the future. I have gifted a few I couldn’t say that about.
> 
> I also feel satisfied with my collection for the time being and have no urge to buy anything else. Let’s see how long that lasts!



Sometimes when I fall into the rabbit hole of buying vintage bags on a whim I lose interest very quickly. Either my purchases are love at first sight when they arrive or random... in this case I try to sell them on very quickly.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Agree! Having said that there is a venue small size dior numbered couture? Dress and matching coat on UK eBay for £399 or so. I told my dior SA if I remotely thought I could make it work on me, I would consider buying it. (Have not vetted the seller or done any due diligence)
> 
> Authentic Christian Dior Boutique Vintage 60s Dress & Jacket - Numbered pieces



Oh wow! I looked the listing up! That´s glorious! Will it fit you? The imperial measurements don´t tell me anything (converting measurements from inches to cms is a left/right thing and this takes my head in.)  
From what I see at first sight I´d say this could work for your bodytype- not much chest, no pronounced waist and it flares from there...  if there is some decent seam allowance in the side seams which I would expect from a piece like this it might be able to be made bigger, too. The shoulders of the coat must be wide enough. The rest can be changed I´d say. 
If this was a no-name vintage item at 10% of the price I´d buy it without even attempting to convert the measurements...


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> He is a big boy!   What is the expected life span and size?  What is his name?


He is about 30 inches long. His name is Charlie. They can live virtually forever as long as they don't get sick or injured. He is probably still growing. I hope one of my children will want him when we are gone. Right now only my son is in a position to take him but I don't know if he would.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> so long as I can slim down enough to fit into it



...or just have a big wardrobe with size choices! 

Atm I seem to be rather slim. Well, I still look substantial. But I noticed that a dress I altered 2 weeks ago was big on me today. Back to the sewing table it went, but I will keep it loose fit. 
It had some other issues too... I noticed though it was rather well altered there were more professional ways to try. So I unpicked, tried and am now very happy with the new, more professional solution. Now to tackle its matching jacket again... 



Katinahat said:


> I think you are a tailor! I can hardly hem trousers myself.



Thank-you very much! My Mum was a very good sewist with lots of knowledge, accuracy and patience. She taught me so much. Unfortunately I am not patient and not necessarily accurate. What I do I do "organically"- see, feel, follow the material. I absolutely can´t measure, but I can eyeball and amazingly my lines turn out symmetric most of the time. DH has measured many times while scrutinizing my work... 
Hemming trousers is serious work and depending on the cut and material can be quite complicated. Fortunately there are lots of tutorials for all possible scenarios on youtube.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I hope you're doing well.
> 
> I just wanted to give a quick little review about my recent amarante vernis Alma BB purchase.
> 
> Pros: I feel like a pretty little lady wearing it. I'm enamoured by the deep,rich red and how it sparkles in the sunlight. The dome satchel is such a classic piece. I like that it's structured as my belongings stay in one place. The BB size is perfect for my necessities. Honestly it's the perfect milestone present - a bit flashy and decadent but oh so deserved. It's sitting next to me right now. I have a crush on it. Pass it on.
> 
> CONS: From what I've gathered, people do not like the finger-prints. They can be noticeable upon closer inspection but you know what bothers me more? Vernis gathers dust... literally. Dust clings to it. That isn't a huge issue but it barely goes mentioned. I noticed that the long strap tends to unclip when carried too.  The safest option of carry is either handheld or through the crook of your arm.
> 
> All in all I'm really happy with it. Everything has its faults.



It makes me very happy to hear you are happy with your milestone present to yourself! 

I haven worn my Alma pm in epi yet, only given it some tlc, stroked and admired it. And made a bag organizer that fits perfectly. This size certainly needs an organizer.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> ...or just have a big wardrobe with size choices!
> 
> Atm I seem to be rather slim. Well, I still look substantial. But I noticed that a dress I altered 2 weeks ago was big on me today. Back to the sewing table it went, but I will keep it loose fit.
> It had some other issues too... I noticed though it was rather well altered there were more professional ways to try. So I unpicked, tried and am now very happy with the new, more professional solution. Now to tackle its matching jacket again...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you very much! My Mum was a very good sewist with lots of knowledge, accuracy and patience. She taught me so much. Unfortunately I am not patient and not necessarily accurate. What I do I do "organically"- see, feel, follow the material. I absolutely can´t measure, but I can eyeball and amazingly my lines turn out symmetric most of the time. DH has measured many times while scrutinizing my work...
> Hemming trousers is serious work and depending on the cut and material can be quite complicated. Fortunately there are lots of tutorials for all possible scenarios on youtube.


I have zero patience these days to do alterations or to sew. If I have something that needs altering, it probably won't ever get done. I don't know what happened to me. When I was younger, I sewed a lot.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> In the US, when the government did the first lockdown, lots of people couldn't pay their rent or buy food because they had no savings.  Our congress voted to send every single American a payment of $1,200.  Our income was not impacted, but my husband and I both got checks (slightly less than $1,200 each as they were income adjusted).   The covid checks were great for those who could not work, but the knowledge workers could work from home and were still working, as were the essential workers.   It was the restaurant workers who were hit really hard.
> 
> Over the course of the pandemic, they sent eligible people two more checks.   People could get unemployment payments that were higher than normal.  Social service agencies paid rent for people.   There was so much money rolling in, people were reluctant to go back to work.  All that extra money sloshing around in our economy is a major factor in the bout of high inflation that the US is currently dealing with.   People who were still working and who got covid checks spent them on new furniture, TVs, and probably purse addicts spent it on purses.   Lot's of demand for goods due to free money from the government, and not enough goods due to supply chain problems.
> 
> Here are the US covid payments.  These are per person, not per household.
> 
> 
> $1,200 in April 2020
> $600 in December 2020/January 2021
> $1,400 in March 2021
> On a different topic, I love your stone walls.



I think there were help payments people/ companies could apply for in Germany. For parents there was a single general (I think)  payment of 300€ to cover the cost of homeschooling. This should have covered the mountain of printer cartridges we went through...


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Thank you for this. I have an additional session with my therapist next week to get support for my trigger which has definitely caused a bit of an PTSD episode. I will get passed this blip.
> 
> You are absolutely right that some coping mechanisms are a good thing and you have made excellent points on trying to see if something has moved from an effective strategy to being too much and stealing time from family, work etc. I definitely need the distraction. It’s an approved part of distress tolerance in DBT. Probably why I’m posting so much today (sorry!). I’m a little distant with my family but that’s the dissociation which is also a symptom of PTSD. We’ve spent a family Saturday night watching films which has been good.
> 
> I’ve been looking at the straps @whateve suggested as a distraction. I think I like the straight patterns best. I’m going to keep looking because it’s cheaper than looking at bags or clothes if I do make a purchase!



You’re welcome! Again, I’m not a medical professional, but I would hate to see you toss out some coping strategies that seem to be working for you because you feel they might be… I’m not even sure what word to use here. And please don’t apologize. If we can help support you through the tough times, then I am sure I can speak for so many here that were happy to do that. I’m glad you enjoyed your Saturday film night! Anything you can recommend? Keep us posted as you ponder straps!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I have zero patience these days to do alterations or to sew. If I have something that needs altering, it probably won't ever get done. I don't know what happened to me. When I was younger, I sewed a lot.


Normal "household alterations" like shortening DH´s jeans or repairs/ mending drive me crazy too. Altering my vintage clothes is more like a game, a challenge... can I do it?


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @whateve! That is such a good idea! I’ve been looking up straps online since I read it. So many options with a hint of pink and more if I were to add ones with no pink
> View attachment 5408907
> View attachment 5408908
> View attachment 5408909
> View attachment 5408910
> View attachment 5408911
> View attachment 5408912
> View attachment 5408913
> View attachment 5408914
> View attachment 5408916
> 
> All under £20 and all with GHW to match the Alexa. All are crossbody straps but the style I think would completely adjust to half the length for shoulder carry - do you have experience of that? I’m quite short!



I like these straps! I think the pink, green, and orange striped one is my favorite. 



Katinahat said:


> *Does having more bags make you less interested in some of them? What do you do about that? *
> 
> For me having more bags does mean I carry others less. I love having a choice of bag to match my outfit, purpose or simply mood. Like little pops of art when I open my cupboards and see them there, they do brighten my life and bring me joy. I expect we are all the same in this regard or we wouldn’t be here.
> 
> I have bags lurking I use less than I might wish. Probably mostly event/evening bags. My tearose dinky. It’s beautiful but I hardly use it now I have 4 other chain bags.
> View attachment 5408926
> 
> And work bags. I stick more to the practical Bays Tote so the Seaton and Bays get used less. Both are heavier and I only drive once a week so rarely switch to them.
> View attachment 5408927
> View attachment 5408928
> 
> And my pink Coach bags. Not often summery here!
> View attachment 5408930
> View attachment 5408932
> 
> 
> For now, I won’t let any of them go. I enjoy owning them and, even if it is currently more limited, I can see when they might match with my pupose and style, now or in the future. I have gifted a few I couldn’t say that about.
> 
> I also feel satisfied with my collection for the time being and have no urge to buy anything else. Let’s see how long that lasts!



For me the answer is probably yes, I seem to have an upper number that I don’t like going past. Although admittedly that number used to be 30 and I’m higher than that now.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> For me the answer is probably yes, I seem to have an upper number that I don’t like going past. Although admittedly that number used to be 30 and I’m higher than that now.



You do such a good job of rotating your bags, you can manage a high number,


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh wow! I looked the listing up! That´s glorious! Will it fit you? The imperial measurements don´t tell me anything (converting measurements from inches to cms is a left/right thing and this takes my head in.)
> From what I see at first sight I´d say this could work for your bodytype- not much chest, no pronounced waist and it flares from there...  if there is some decent seam allowance in the side seams which I would expect from a piece like this it might be able to be made bigger, too. The shoulders of the coat must be wide enough. The rest can be changed I´d say.
> If this was a no-name vintage item at 10% of the price I´d buy it without even attempting to convert the measurements...


@880 I had another, closer look at the listing and converted the measurements. This dress is tinier than it looks. I´d say it´s a small German size 36. Still, given there are suffient seam allowances, it certainly could be taken out. Everything can! It really depends on the shoulders of both the dress and coat whether it will have a chance to fit. The sleeves of the coat might be problematic too as long as you don´t intend to add some other fabric (which would feel a bit of a blasphemy to me given this is true vintage designer not homemade.)


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> @880 I had another, closer look at the listing and converted the measurements. This dress is tinier than it looks. I´d say it´s a small German size 36. Still, given there are suffient seam allowances, it certainly could be taken out. Everything can! It really depends on the shoulders of both the dress and coat whether it will have a chance to fit. The sleeves of the coat might be problematic too as long as you don´t intend to add some other fabric (which would feel a bit of a blasphemy to me given this is true vintage designer not homemade.)


This will absolutely never ever fit me. I don’t even think it would fit half of me.  But I flagged it in case some lovely petite lady here might be interested.


----------



## essiedub

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! I love roses too. DH doesn't. He hates that they have to be pruned so often. I put a rose bush in my front yard that I bought specifically for the smell. Both my daughter and I think it smells divine. DH can't smell it but he can smell other roses. Isn't that odd? I love the smell of orange blossoms too - we live in an orange growing area so the smell is here a lot - but DH says they smell good at first, then get overwhelming. I never feel they get overwhelming.
> 
> We used to have more rose bushes than we do now. Several of them didn't survive. Part of it is that I have a "bulldozer" (really a giant tortoise) in my yard that walks through things instead of around them. He broke many sprinklers around the roses until we got the bright idea to make them popups. He loves to eat the roses but he never eats them off the bushes. He only eats them when I cut them for him.


That is just a delightful image!


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> This will absolutely never ever fit me. I don’t even think it would fit half of me.  But I flagged it in case some lovely petite lady here might be interested.


I think it might fit one of my legs.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> @880 I had another, closer look at the listing and converted the measurements. This dress is tinier than it looks. I´d say it´s a small German size 36. Still, given there are suffient seam allowances, it certainly could be taken out. Everything can! It really depends on the shoulders of both the dress and coat whether it will have a chance to fit. The sleeves of the coat might be problematic too as long as you don´t intend to add some other fabric (which would feel a bit of a blasphemy to me given this is true vintage designer not homemade.)





880 said:


> This will absolutely never ever fit me. I don’t even think it would fit half of me.  But I flagged it in case some lovely petite lady here might be interested.


I’ve found it. What a stunning piece. I can see you in it from your styling pics @880. Shame it wouldn’t fit. I do not consider myself petite but with its fit and flare it’s made for a pear like me (or DD1). It would all depend on the flare of the skirt. 

Great alterations advice @cowgirlboots. You are so clever.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> He is about 30 inches long. His name is Charlie. They can live virtually forever as long as they don't get sick or injured. He is probably still growing. I hope one of my children will want him when we are gone. Right now only my son is in a position to take him but I don't know if he would.


He is amazing! I’ve only ever seen them in a group in a zoo. A lovely big country park gardens one where they had ample space. What a lifespan he has. It’s horrible to have to think like that but I’ve heard that some people write pets into their wills to ensure they are looked after. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> ...or just have a big wardrobe with size choices!
> 
> Atm I seem to be rather slim. Well, I still look substantial. But I noticed that a dress I altered 2 weeks ago was big on me today. Back to the sewing table it went, but I will keep it loose fit.
> It had some other issues too... I noticed though it was rather well altered there were more professional ways to try. So I unpicked, tried and am now very happy with the new, more professional solution. Now to tackle its matching jacket again...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank-you very much! My Mum was a very good sewist with lots of knowledge, accuracy and patience. She taught me so much. Unfortunately I am not patient and not necessarily accurate. What I do I do "organically"- see, feel, follow the material. I absolutely can´t measure, but I can eyeball and amazingly my lines turn out symmetric most of the time. DH has measured many times while scrutinizing my work...
> Hemming trousers is serious work and depending on the cut and material can be quite complicated. Fortunately there are lots of tutorials for all possible scenarios on youtube.


Even a tutorial can’t help me sometimes! Hand stitching if it’s simple or, more often, pay an alterations service. It makes a lot of purchases more expensive! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I think there were help payments people/ companies could apply for in Germany. For parents there was a single general (I think)  payment of 300€ to cover the cost of homeschooling. This should have covered the mountain of printer cartridges we went through...


That’s good. There was no such thing here. Instantly had to spend £1000 on two laptops for the DDs! 


DME said:


> You’re welcome! Again, I’m not a medical professional, but I would hate to see you toss out some coping strategies that seem to be working for you because you feel they might be… I’m not even sure what word to use here. And please don’t apologize. If we can help support you through the tough times, then I am sure I can speak for so many here that were happy to do that. I’m glad you enjoyed your Saturday film night! Anything you can recommend? Keep us posted as you ponder straps!


Thank you! I think I have a tendency to over analyse at times. The film was “Suffragettes” which was great but also had some triggering scenes. Unprompted, DH reached out and silently took my hand which kept me grounded. 


Jereni said:


> I like these straps! I think the pink, green, and orange striped one is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> For me the answer is probably yes, I seem to have an upper number that I don’t like going past. Although admittedly that number used to be 30 and I’m higher than that now.


I think that’s my favourite too! You have some truly beautiful bags! 


Cordeliere said:


> You do such a good job of rotating your bags, you can manage a high number,


I totally agree! You rotate them very well and seen to carry everything from contemporary to luxury designers with purpose and style!


----------



## Katinahat

The bag I bought for my sister arrived yesterday. It’s a Ted Baker camera bag. What do you think?


It’s colour is cinnamon so a sort of tan/orange mix. It’s croc leather. We don’t buy expensive gifts as an extended family so it’s more than I would usually spend (despite 30% off all stock) but I wanted to treat her as she never treats herself. She carries the Radley shoulder bag she owns all the time. I don’t carry any TB bags but they are lovely designs. No dust bag or anything so no luxury feel which is a shame as I hoped for that.

It’s so hard to chose for someone else, especially when price is a factor. I think this is a simple, small but fun evening bag for holidays and we are going on holiday together in the summer. Do you think this little bag fits that brief?

When DH buys me a bag it’s usually one I’ve dropped hints about for months so he can’t go wrong. I did once have friends but me a little Radley for my 30th when I was Radley obsessed and I was delighted back then. I’m not so sure how I’d feel now. Grateful yes but my taste is more honed.

So my new question for today:
*Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> The bag I bought for my sister arrived yesterday. It’s a Ted Baker camera bag. What do you think?
> View attachment 5409615
> 
> It’s colour is cinnamon so a sort of tan/orange mix. It’s croc leather. We don’t buy expensive gifts as an extended family so it’s more than I would usually spend (despite 30% off all stock) but I wanted to treat her as she never treats herself. She carries the Radley shoulder bag she owns all the time. I don’t carry any TB bags but they are lovely designs. No dust bag or anything so no luxury feel which is a shame as I hoped for that.
> 
> It’s so hard to chose for someone else, especially when price is a factor. I think this is a simple, small but fun evening bag for holidays and we are going on holiday together in the summer. Do you think this little bag fits that brief?
> 
> When DH buys me a bag it’s usually one I’ve dropped hints about for months so he can’t go wrong. I did one have friends but me a little Radley for my 30th when I was Radley obsessed and I was delighted back then. I’m not so sure how I’d feel now. Grateful yes but my taste is more honed.
> 
> So my new question for today:
> *Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*


Love this. It’s perfect for the purpose. I’m not keen on dust bags. You can wrap it in a vintage fabric or decorative paper 

i also adore Radley. I had a tiny cross body navy messenger bag. My girlfriend loved it, so I gave it to her. I also love the little blue dog charm 

i purchase bags for other people all the time. Or, more accurately, I buy stuff for myself that end up with others lol.  Mainly family members. However, I really don’t want other people to give me stuff; they invariably choose things that don’t work. my mom is somewhat my size, so if I want something of hers, I just ask if I can have something or borrow it. Her normal response is sure, if I can find it. Lol.


----------



## coffee2go

Cordeliere said:


> I edited your quote down to the parts I relate to most.    For me the answer is mostly yes on the "less interested" question.  About half of my collection is small date bags.  I used to say that the date bags were like peanuts.  There is always room for one more.  (I was wrong. My last small bag purchase was one too many).   The answer is definitely yes on the "less interested" issue for my medium and large bags.  Not only do I feel less interested as I get more, I feel overwhelmed by them because I am not using them enough.
> 
> I have a magic number.   I want to cap my collection at 18 bags.  Currently I have 22 plus 4 that I don't count (2 from long ago past and two travel bags that don't really work).   There is no logical reason for 18.  My body relaxes thinking about 18.  My body tenses when I think 22.  Plus I am still searching for the perfect travel bag, so I would go to 23.  Yikes.
> 
> Yesterday I thought about selling my 4 least favorites.  The idea made me happy.  Only 18 bags.  Yeah.   Then I went to my bag armoire and looked at the 4.  My reaction was "they are wonderful.  They are works of art.  Look at that leather.  Look at that craftsmanship.  What?  Am I nuts?  I was think of letting those go????"
> 
> My conclusion was I should keep them all, and leave one on the couch at all times to pet.  I don't have to carry them. I can just cuddle them and enjoy them.   DH thought this whole struggle was hilarious.  I think what will happen is I will probably sell one of the four per year over the next four years.  After I cuddle them a while, I can set my least favorites free.
> 
> I could try to carry them more, but I am not good at rotating.   (The ladies who rotate easily are my heroes.)   I have considered putting two or three per week on or in the buffet by the front door to make switching in and out easier.   As I deep clean our house over the summer, my goal is to move our tax records to storage to make room for bags in the buffet.
> 
> My short answer is I am going to try to give all my bags more cuddle time and make it easier rotate them more.



I don’t have an exact magic number for bags, but I think I’m pretty much arrived to having enough:
- 3 Celine bags
- 2 Valextra
- 1 Fendi
- 2 Chloe
- 2 Alaia
- 1 YSL
- 2 Maxmara + 1 Weekend Maxmara
- 1 DKNY
- 1 Lululemon
- 1 Marc Jacobs
- 1 Furla
- 1 Longchamp (even if it’s Filet bag, so not a proper bag, but I’ll count it this time)
- 1 Lanvin

So it’s 20 bags if I haven’t forgot about some bag and it’s more than enough! I see why you put your max at 18, as if I don’t count Lululemon and Longchamp, I’ll arrive to 18 bags and some of these I barely use. I can’t imagine having 30 bags, if I barely use all the 20 bags I already have  Also I don’t understand when people get the same bag in different colors, like multiple Chanel or Hermes  bags, same model but in different colors. I would have a hard time of choosing which one to wear, and one bag would end up being “more favorite” than the other, it would broke my heart to see I like one color more than the other. So no multiples of the same bag for me, I’d rather get another style in same colors, but not the opposite.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> The bag I bought for my sister arrived yesterday. It’s a Ted Baker camera bag. What do you think?
> View attachment 5409615
> 
> It’s colour is cinnamon so a sort of tan/orange mix. It’s croc leather. We don’t buy expensive gifts as an extended family so it’s more than I would usually spend (despite 30% off all stock) but I wanted to treat her as she never treats herself. She carries the Radley shoulder bag she owns all the time. I don’t carry any TB bags but they are lovely designs. No dust bag or anything so no luxury feel which is a shame as I hoped for that.
> 
> It’s so hard to chose for someone else, especially when price is a factor. I think this is a simple, small but fun evening bag for holidays and we are going on holiday together in the summer. Do you think this little bag fits that brief?
> 
> When DH buys me a bag it’s usually one I’ve dropped hints about for months so he can’t go wrong. I did once have friends but me a little Radley for my 30th when I was Radley obsessed and I was delighted back then. I’m not so sure how I’d feel now. Grateful yes but my taste is more honed.
> 
> So my new question for today:
> *Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*


Sometimes for the question. I think your she is going to love it .


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

I used to go to the outlets at the holidays and get small bags from Coach , Michael Kors, Dooney & Bourke or Kate Spade for my nieces when they were in their teens. They always said thank you but until recently I didn't know how much it meant to them.  I bought one niece a really nice diaper bag for her first baby. She thought it was the best thing that her aunt who always got her the coolest bags would buy it for her. She told me it really meant a lot her. So you never know . You might make a bigger impression then you realize, because after that all the nieces chimed in and said they always looked forward to it.


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> I don’t have an exact magic number for bags, but I think I’m pretty much arrived to having enough:
> - 3 Celine bags
> - 2 Valextra
> - 1 Fendi
> - 2 Chloe
> - 2 Alaia
> - 1 YSL
> - 2 Maxmara + 1 Weekend Maxmara
> - 1 DKNY
> - 1 Lululemon
> - 1 Marc Jacobs
> - 1 Furla
> - 1 Longchamp (even if it’s Filet bag, so not a proper bag, but I’ll count it this time)
> - 1 Lanvin
> 
> So it’s 20 bags if I haven’t forgot about some bag and it’s more than enough! I see why you put your max at 18, as if I don’t count Lululemon and Longchamp, I’ll arrive to 18 bags and some of these I barely use. I can’t imagine having 30 bags, if I barely use all the 20 bags I already have  Also I don’t understand when people get the same bag in different colors, like multiple Chanel or Hermes  bags, same model but in different colors. I would have a hard time of choosing which one to wear, and one bag would end up being “more favorite” than the other, it would broke my heart to see I like one color more than the other. So no multiples of the same bag for me, I’d rather get another style in same colors, but not the opposite.


What a nice and varied collection you have.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> *Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*


Once.   I had a remote girlfriend.  We were mostly phone friends who got together when she came to my state on business. I would see her when we were in CA.   We were the purple sisters.  We both LOVED purple.  I bought her this Nancy Gonzales bag made of real croc from Fashionphile for $440. She was having a really hard time and could use a bright spot in her life.   Then before I gave it to her, she said she would never have a bag that didn't have a shoulder strap.  Opps.  So I did not give it to her. Shortly after that she really p$ssed me off, so I sold the bag back to Fashionphile for 75%.  The bad feelings I had towards her transferred to the bag.    The bag was pristine and I loved it.  I kick myself in the behind for selling it.   I wish I could re purchase it for that price.  So it was probably mainly a bag I wanted for myself, that never even made it to the intended recipient.




I have also been the recipient of a gift bag--a Pendleton wool tote from a man friend of DH and myself (one half of a friends couple who is no longer a couple).  It was a birthday present.  I appreciated the thought but hated the bag.  I gave it to a girlfriend here and she seem thrilled, but who knows.

Bag giving is risky IMHO.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> Once.   I had a remote girlfriend.  We were mostly phone friends who got together when she came to my state on business. I would see her when we were in CA.   We were the purple sisters.  We both LOVED purple.  I bought her this Nancy Gonzales bag made of real croc from Fashionphile for $440. She was having a really hard time and could use a bright spot in her life.   Then before I gave it to her, she said she would never have a bag that didn't have a shoulder strap.  Opps.  So I did not give it to her. Shortly after that she really p$ssed me off, so I sold the bag back to Fashionphile for 75%.  The bad feelings I had towards her transferred to the bag.    The bag was pristine and I loved it.  I kick myself in the behind for selling it.   I wish I could re purchase it for that price.  So it was probably mainly a bag I wanted for myself, that never even made it to the intended recipient.
> 
> View attachment 5409670
> 
> 
> I have also been the recipient of a gift bag--a Pendleton wool tote from a man friend of DH and myself (one half of a friends couple who is no longer a couple).  It was a birthday present.  I appreciated the thought but hated the bag.  I gave it to a girlfriend here and she seem thrilled, but who knows.
> 
> Bag giving is risky IMHO.


I get this. Teens or someone you know really well is easier to please. I have gotten a few gifts of bags that weren’t my cup of tea.


----------



## zinacef

whateve said:


> He didn't come with the property. There was a time when I was obsessed with pets. I blame it on my parents not letting me have any. I went to the pet store nearly every weekend. One time they had baby tortoises. They were about the size of a quarter. So tiny and perfect looking, so I had to bring one home. I knew he was going to get giant. He is now 23 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409286


i know you’ve shared this before, I always remember you having this tortoise! 23 yrs old! you are tortoise mom! Unbelievable devotion! maybe I should ask you this questions in the animalicious sub but does he go to the vet,too? Or who takes care of him if you’re out of town? I’m just amazed! A friend of mine had her cat for 25 yrs. Since she’s a little girl, it helped that her dad was renowned vet.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cordeliere said:


> Bag giving is risky IMHO.



To quote myself to continue the topic, I have thoughts on how to buy a bag for someone else .  If I wanted to give someone a bag, I would do more delving into their opinions about bags.  In a casual conversation, I would start talking about a bag I had recently purchased or planned to purchase.  I would talk about how it ticked all my boxes in terms of size, closure type, carry type, degree of sturcture, etc.  Then I would ask what was important to the other person in a bag.  If they couldn't answer I would ask them about their favorite bag they had ever owned.   Whenever we were out, I would comment on other people's bags and ask their opinion about specific aspects of a bag.  "have you ever had a bag with a shoulder strap that long?  How did you like it?"   'Or I love that bag except it is just too thick for me.  I bang into stuff.  What about you?  Do thick bags bother you?"   Or take her with you shopping for clothes and wander past the table of clearance bags and hold them up and discuss them.   It would be a slow process but then your chances of getting a winner are much higher.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> The bag I bought for my sister arrived yesterday. It’s a Ted Baker camera bag. What do you think?
> View attachment 5409615
> 
> It’s colour is cinnamon so a sort of tan/orange mix. It’s croc leather. We don’t buy expensive gifts as an extended family so it’s more than I would usually spend (despite 30% off all stock) but I wanted to treat her as she never treats herself. She carries the Radley shoulder bag she owns all the time. I don’t carry any TB bags but they are lovely designs. No dust bag or anything so no luxury feel which is a shame as I hoped for that.
> 
> It’s so hard to chose for someone else, especially when price is a factor. I think this is a simple, small but fun evening bag for holidays and we are going on holiday together in the summer. Do you think this little bag fits that brief?
> 
> When DH buys me a bag it’s usually one I’ve dropped hints about for months so he can’t go wrong. I did once have friends but me a little Radley for my 30th when I was Radley obsessed and I was delighted back then. I’m not so sure how I’d feel now. Grateful yes but my taste is more honed.
> 
> So my new question for today:
> *Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*


I love the Ted Baker and think she will too!

Yes on purchasing for others. My mom, niece, sister in law and sister have all received bags or SLGs from me. I generally don’t like others purchasing bags for me because they get it wrong unless it is a bag I picked out and they then purchased. My D&B obsessed sister has bought me 3 D&Bs and they were all wrong. One was an ugly and too small crossbody, one was way too big and the other (the sand one) was very pretty but I hated the fold over zipper (scratched my hand) and it was bulky and heavy. They make great quality bags but a lot of their styles are not quite right for me. Put them all up for sale…the sand one was one of the ones taken to the consignment shop.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the Ted Baker and think she will too!
> 
> Yes on purchasing for others. My mom, niece, sister in law and sister have all received bags or SLGs from me. I generally don’t like others purchasing bags for me because they get it wrong unless it is a bag I picked out and they then purchased. My D&B obsessed sister has bought me 3 D&Bs and they were all wrong. One was an ugly and too small crossbody, one was way too big and the other (the sand one) was very pretty but I hated the fold over zipper (scratched my hand) and it was bulky and heavy. They make great quality bags but a lot of their styles are not quite right for me. Put them all up for sale…the sand one was one of the ones taken to the consignment shop.



I think the only difference between the bag-obsessed and the non-obsessed, is that we in the obsessed camp like to analyze what makes a bag work.   (And we want the perfect bag for every situation).  When it comes to the actual carry, everyone either likes carrying a particular bag or they don't.  It works or it doesn't.  If it doesn't work, we care why.  They don't.  They just don't carry it.


----------



## Cordeliere

@*BowieFan1971*

I have questions for you.  A while back you were talking about what a great value LV epi is.    What are the things you like about it?   I understand that it is heavier than LV canvas.   Is it about the same weight as a same sized non LV bag, or is it lighter?   How does it wear?  Is it scratch or corner wear prone?  Is there anything special to consider when evaluating an epi piece?    Is epi highly faked?

In case you are wondering, the "good enough" potential travel bag I was considering is in epi (purse not luggage).  It is ivory, which I am not crazy about, but the only alternative color for this bag is black, which I don't want.  I got more excited about the bag this morning when I realized I could jazz it up with bag charms.   It meets all my numerous hard to meet criteria except I don't love it.  But love might bloom here.  Please weigh in.


----------



## whateve

zinacef said:


> i know you’ve shared this before, I always remember you having this tortoise! 23 yrs old! you are tortoise mom! Unbelievable devotion! maybe I should ask you this questions in the animalicious sub but does he go to the vet,too? Or who takes care of him if you’re out of town? I’m just amazed! A friend of mine had her cat for 25 yrs. Since she’s a little girl, it helped that her dad was renowned vet.


Thanks! He's never been to the vet. I've gotten the name and number of a traveling vet if I ever need one, or if it is serious, we'll have to figure out how to get him to the vet school at UC Davis. Neither DH nor I, nor both of us together, can lift him, so we would have to enlist help.  Most vets don't know enough about reptiles to treat them properly. There are a lot of horror stories on the tortoise forum I use about vets doing the wrong thing and killing the tortoise.

I used to have a lot of pets and when we went on vacation, we took all of them to a kennel. That was when he was still small enough to fit in an aquarium. The kennel was never very good about taking care of him or my guinea pigs; they needed fresh food which I supplied, but when it ran out, they wouldn't get more. Now we just leave him in the yard when we travel. It's easier during the summer and that's when we travel most, since during the winter he needs to go into his heated house every night, which he usually does by himself, but I'd worry if I wasn't here to check. He eats the grass and plants in our yard, so we don't have to leave any food for him. One year we left him alone for 2 1/2 months and he was fine.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> @*BowieFan1971*
> 
> I have questions for you.  A while back you were talking about what a great value LV epi is.    What are the things you like about it?   I understand that it is heavier than LV canvas.   Is it about the same weight as a same sized non LV bag, or is it lighter?   How does it wear?  Is it scratch or corner wear prone?  Is there anything special to consider when evaluating an epi piece?    Is epi highly faked?
> 
> In case you are wondering, the "good enough" potential travel bag I was considering is in epi (purse not luggage).  It is ivory, which I am not crazy about, but the only alternative color for this bag is black, which I don't want.  I got more excited about the bag this morning when I realized I could jazz it up with bag charms.   It meets all my numerous hard to meet criteria except I don't love it.  But love might bloom here.  Please weigh in.


Epi is not heavy at all. Not noticeably more than canvas. It was the first leather offered by LV because they wanted with the wear and durability of their canvas. As far as corner wear or scratches, i would put it on par with saffiano or epsom (all are pressed leather) but not as plastic looking/feeling. The one thing about it is I would advise keeping it stuffed when not in use because it can wrinkle. I used a bag base in my vintage Speedy 25 to prevent worsening of wrinkles already in it. There may be counterfeits, but I don’t think as likely/much as canvas or empriente. Especially on bag styles that are not iconic. What would the point be? They would not be recognizable as LV so no status.

I like epi and almost bought a Neo Noe in epi in Paris, but I had to choose between my trench coat and the bag. The coat I could only get in Paris…the bag I could get later pre-loved. I like the weight, the durability and the saturated color. It is colored all the way through. It is more pliable than saffiano so it feels better.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> *Epi is not heavy at all. *Not noticeably more than canvas. It was the first leather offered by LV because they wanted with the wear and durability of their canvas. As far as corner wear or scratches, i would put it on par with saffiano or epsom (all are pressed leather) but *not as plastic looking/feeling*. The one thing about it is *I would advise keeping it stuffed* when not in use because it can wrinkle. I used a bag base in my vintage Speedy 25 to prevent worsening of wrinkles already in it. There may be counterfeits, but I don’t think as likely/much as canvas or empriente. Especially on bag styles that are not iconic. What would the point be? They would not be recognizable as LV so no status.
> 
> I like epi and almost bought a Neo Noe in epi in Paris, but I had to choose between my trench coat and the bag. The coat I could only get in Paris…the bag I could get later pre-loved.* I like the weight, the durability *and the saturated color. It is colored all the way through. *It is more pliable than saffiano so it feels better.*



All really helpful information.   I showed the bag I am considering to DH.  He is all enthusiastic as it solves a problem. We joke that we spent years, way back when, talking about what to do about my hair.   This decade it is what to do about a travel purse.  I am warming to this bag.  I am a slow decider, but will report back if I go for this one.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! I love roses too. DH doesn't. He hates that they have to be pruned so often. I put a rose bush in my front yard that I bought specifically for the smell. Both my daughter and I think it smells divine. DH can't smell it but he can smell other roses. Isn't that odd? I love the smell of orange blossoms too - we live in an orange growing area so the smell is here a lot - but DH says they smell good at first, then get overwhelming. I never feel they get overwhelming.
> 
> We used to have more rose bushes than we do now. Several of them didn't survive. Part of it is that I have a "bulldozer" (really a giant tortoise) in my yard that walks through things instead of around them. He broke many sprinklers around the roses until we got the bright idea to make them popups. He loves to eat the roses but he never eats them off the bushes. He only eats them when I cut them for him.



Somebody needs to write a children's book about Charlie and the roses


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Epi is not heavy at all. Not noticeably more than canvas. It was the first leather offered by LV because they wanted with the wear and durability of their canvas. As far as corner wear or scratches, i would put it on par with saffiano or epsom (all are pressed leather) but not as plastic looking/feeling. The one thing about it is I would advise keeping it stuffed when not in use because it can wrinkle. I used a bag base in my vintage Speedy 25 to prevent worsening of wrinkles already in it. There may be counterfeits, but I don’t think as likely/much as canvas or empriente. Especially on bag styles that are not iconic. What would the point be? They would not be recognizable as LV so no status.
> 
> I like epi and almost bought a Neo Noe in epi in Paris, but I had to choose between my trench coat and the bag. The coat I could only get in Paris…the bag I could get later pre-loved. I like the weight, the durability and the saturated color. It is colored all the way through. It is more pliable than saffiano so it feels better.



My mother had a green Epi Noe in the '90s (more emerald than my Bambou green bags). I can remember not only the bag, but all my mother's friends telling me what a lovely bag it was and me (12) not really understanding what the heck they were talking about or why they were telling me and not her.

I still see really good vintage examples of LV bags in Epi leather in consignment stores/dress agencies, I think it's a great option for LV lovers, obviously it wears like iron.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> The bag I bought for my sister arrived yesterday. It’s a Ted Baker camera bag. What do you think?
> View attachment 5409615
> 
> It’s colour is cinnamon so a sort of tan/orange mix. It’s croc leather. We don’t buy expensive gifts as an extended family so it’s more than I would usually spend (despite 30% off all stock) but I wanted to treat her as she never treats herself. She carries the Radley shoulder bag she owns all the time. I don’t carry any TB bags but they are lovely designs. No dust bag or anything so no luxury feel which is a shame as I hoped for that.
> 
> It’s so hard to chose for someone else, especially when price is a factor. I think this is a simple, small but fun evening bag for holidays and we are going on holiday together in the summer. Do you think this little bag fits that brief?
> 
> When DH buys me a bag it’s usually one I’ve dropped hints about for months so he can’t go wrong. I did once have friends but me a little Radley for my 30th when I was Radley obsessed and I was delighted back then. I’m not so sure how I’d feel now. Grateful yes but my taste is more honed.
> 
> So my new question for today:
> *Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*



It's a _lovely_ colour. I cannot imagine anyone not liking a small cross-body camera bag, whatever they do, work or leisure, I'm sure it will be handy for some part of their life. 

Yes, it is very hard choosing a bag for others. I just bought my aunt a bag for her birthday (a Polene nr. 1 in 'Heather'). I recently bought my niece a backpack for work too. Both were well received but maybe they were just being polite.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Once.   I had a remote girlfriend.  We were mostly phone friends who got together when she came to my state on business. I would see her when we were in CA.   We were the purple sisters.  We both LOVED purple.  I bought her this Nancy Gonzales bag made of real croc from Fashionphile for $440. She was having a really hard time and could use a bright spot in her life.   Then before I gave it to her, she said she would never have a bag that didn't have a shoulder strap.  Opps.  So I did not give it to her. Shortly after that she really p$ssed me off, so I sold the bag back to Fashionphile for 75%.  The bad feelings I had towards her transferred to the bag.    The bag was pristine and I loved it.  I kick myself in the behind for selling it.   I wish I could re purchase it for that price.  So it was probably mainly a bag I wanted for myself, that never even made it to the intended recipient.
> 
> View attachment 5409670
> 
> 
> I have also been the recipient of a gift bag--a Pendleton wool tote from a man friend of DH and myself (one half of a friends couple who is no longer a couple).  It was a birthday present.  I appreciated the thought but hated the bag.  I gave it to a girlfriend here and she seem thrilled, but who knows.
> 
> Bag giving is risky IMHO.



DH bought me a Gucci bag, enlisting my SA in the process. Let's say I've learned to love the bag. I couldn't pass it along, DH was always quite sensitive to those kind of things


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> The bag I bought for my sister arrived yesterday. It’s a Ted Baker camera bag. What do you think?
> View attachment 5409615
> 
> It’s colour is cinnamon so a sort of tan/orange mix. It’s croc leather. We don’t buy expensive gifts as an extended family so it’s more than I would usually spend (despite 30% off all stock) but I wanted to treat her as she never treats herself. She carries the Radley shoulder bag she owns all the time. I don’t carry any TB bags but they are lovely designs. No dust bag or anything so no luxury feel which is a shame as I hoped for that.
> 
> It’s so hard to chose for someone else, especially when price is a factor. I think this is a simple, small but fun evening bag for holidays and we are going on holiday together in the summer. Do you think this little bag fits that brief?
> 
> When DH buys me a bag it’s usually one I’ve dropped hints about for months so he can’t go wrong. I did once have friends but me a little Radley for my 30th when I was Radley obsessed and I was delighted back then. I’m not so sure how I’d feel now. Grateful yes but my taste is more honed.
> 
> So my new question for today:
> *Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*


I think she’ll love it - it’s a great color!

I don’t purchase bags for others, but I have given some of my bags to family members after asking if they would like the bag in question. 

I don’t particularly like being given a bag… I’m so picky that a gifted bag rarely works for me, and I don’t want a bag I’ll never carry. This past Christmas, Mr Cookie bought a Gucci bag for me on line - we checked the dimensions against a different bag and I was certain it would work and that I’d like it. When it arrived - it was too small. I sent it back and ordered the bigger size - which I was worried it would be too big… and it was. it went back also. He says he never buys me anything that I like, which isn’t true! But I’m very particular about handbags! 

I ended up not getting a bag, but we had an enormous vet bill - and I’d rather have the dog over some handbag any day. I consider that the best Christmas prezzie ever. ❤️


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> It meets all my numerous hard to meet criteria except I don't love it



above, plus the color. . . . JMO don’t do it

But. Epi  does wear like iron

by the way, I once also had a remote GF who pissed me off. I sent her the bag anyway, but considered it closure on a friendship. I took stuff that she sent me and gifted it or donated it depending.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I still see really good vintage examples of LV bags in Epi leather in consignment stores/dress agencies, I think it's a great option for LV lovers, *obviously it wears like iron.*



Really good to know.  Lately I have noticed how some of the bags (non Hermes) that make me salivate a couple of years ago did not wear well.   The ones in the resale market--their suede parts look like crap, leather corners badly worn, wonky shapes.   Seeing this makes me really respect bags that hold up well.


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> Really good to know.  Lately I have noticed how some of the bags (non Hermes) that make me salivate a couple of years ago did not wear well.   The ones in the resale market--their suede parts look like crap, leather corners badly worn, wonky shapes.   Seeing this makes me really respect bags that hold up well.



+1 on all the great things you’re hearing about the wear on epi. I have several epi bags and they’ve held up well; my oldest is from 1990 and it’s still going strong!

That said, I might be concerned about color transfer on a light bag, even epi. It can happen. Maybe check some of the LV threads here? The chalk/ivory color has been popular in the last six months, or so, and reviews on these bags could be helpful.

Agree with @880 that if you don’t love it, then I might leave it. It sounds like you’re looking for a permanent member of your collection and, without the love part, this might not be it.


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Really good to know.  Lately I have noticed how some of the bags (non Hermes) that make me salivate a couple of years ago did not wear well.   The ones in the resale market--their suede parts look like crap, leather corners badly worn, wonky shapes.   Seeing this makes me really respect bags that hold up well.



Just a disclaimer that, that's my opinion regards '90s LV. I'm always interested in seeing 80s/90s Epi because they bring back memories. 

I have no experience with new/newer Epi leather and would have to bow to those that do.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> above, plus the color. . . . JMO don’t do it



I hear ya on the love.   In the last four days, I looked at 130 pages of resale bags listed by Rebag in hopes of discovering a bag model that I was not acquainted with to be a travel purse.  That is almost 7,000 bags.   They have 23,000 bags listed but I just couldn't look at another bag.  I gave up.   The problem is the numerous exacting requirements for a travel purse.  I can't find one that meets all the requirements, much less one that I love.  The ones I liked all had major requirement deficiencies. 

My computer has to fit in it, so it has to be 12 inches wide but I don't want over 14.  It has to be 10 high.  And it can't be too thick.  Less than 5 is preferable. 

It has to have handles that are a length that are short enough for hand held but long enough for shoulder carry (I don't like having a short and a long handle and I don't like crossbody).  This is the most difficult requirement.

It has to have a zipper close.  Last time I traveled, I tossed my id in before it went through the scanner and it fell out.  If another traveler hadn't seen it and picked it up, I would have been toast.

It has to be light weight.  It can't have delicate leather.  And it has to have feet.  And it can't be black.  

A travel bag is more demanding on function than a daily bag.  Airplane seats, airport scanners, pickpockets, rain, etc.  Talking this through will all of you is making me realize that love is less important on this bag than others.  Functionality is more important for this particular bag.



DME said:


> +1 on all the great things you’re hearing about the wear on epi. I have several epi bags and they’ve held up well; my oldest is from 1990 and it’s still going strong!
> 
> That said, I might be concerned about color transfer on a light bag, even epi. It can happen. Maybe check some of the LV threads here? *The chalk/ivory color has been popular in the last six months,* or so, and reviews on these bags could be helpful.
> 
> Agree with @880 that if you don’t love it, then I might leave it. It sounds like you’re looking for a permanent member of your collection and, without the love part, this might not be it.



Another vote on their wear resistance is good to hear.    I have never had a color transfer problem but maybe that is because all my jeans are so well worn.  No loose dye left.   Very interesting to hear that ivory is currently popular.  I thought it looked so old fashioned.  I should not be influenced what others think, but that does please me.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> @*BowieFan1971*
> 
> I have questions for you.  A while back you were talking about what a great value LV epi is.    What are the things you like about it?   I understand that it is heavier than LV canvas.   Is it about the same weight as a same sized non LV bag, or is it lighter?   How does it wear?  Is it scratch or corner wear prone?  Is there anything special to consider when evaluating an epi piece?    Is epi highly faked?
> 
> In case you are wondering, the "good enough" potential travel bag I was considering is in epi (purse not luggage).  It is ivory, which I am not crazy about, but the only alternative color for this bag is black, which I don't want.  I got more excited about the bag this morning when I realized I could jazz it up with bag charms.   It meets all my numerous hard to meet criteria except I don't love it.  But love might bloom here.  Please weigh in.


I had a rouge epi speedy with silver hardware for a few years till my dd begged me for it. I once bumped it in to a brick wall going around a corner to fast and it stayed perfect. I on the other hand freaked out till I saw it was ok. It is quite sturdy, but like Bowiefan said it can get wrinkles if not stuffed when not in use.


----------



## SakuraSakura

whateve said:


> He didn't come with the property. There was a time when I was obsessed with pets. I blame it on my parents not letting me have any. I went to the pet store nearly every weekend. One time they had baby tortoises. They were about the size of a quarter. So tiny and perfect looking, so I had to bring one home. I knew he was going to get giant. He is now 23 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409286



Oh my goodness that is so amazing, whateve! I love your shelled companion, what a cutie! Twenty three years old, wow! Nearly as old as I am. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Katinahat

Totally off topic. I have a long weekend with a day off work tomorrow. I’ve been feeling out of sorts so DH took me for a walk with the dog late afternoon then insisted I come out with him this evening to find some joy. I found it hard to make the effort so went for a relaxed style with jeans and this top which works with mini Alexa. 


First, pre dinner drinks at a lovely shore front inn with the sea in the background.


And for all those of you who enjoy looking at lovely food, we went on to a harbour restaurant where they did the best steaks! Delicious food, loving company, good for the soul!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Totally off topic. I have a long weekend with a day off work tomorrow. I’ve been feeling out of sorts so DH took me for a walk with the dog late afternoon then insisted I come out with him this evening to find some joy. I found it hard to make the effort so went for a relaxed style with jeans and this top which works with mini Alexa.
> View attachment 5409944
> 
> First, pre dinner drinks at a lovely shore front inn with the sea in the background.
> View attachment 5409945
> 
> And for all those of you who enjoy looking at lovely food, we went on to a harbour restaurant where they did the best steaks! Delicious food, loving company, good for the soul!
> View attachment 5409947
> View attachment 5409946
> View attachment 5409948


Looks delicious! Hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Love this. It’s perfect for the purpose. I’m not keen on dust bags. You can wrap it in a vintage fabric or decorative paper
> 
> i also adore Radley. I had a tiny cross body navy messenger bag. My girlfriend loved it, so I gave it to her. I also love the little blue dog charm
> 
> i purchase bags for other people all the time. Or, more accurately, I buy stuff for myself that end up with others lol.  Mainly family members. However, I really don’t want other people to give me stuff; they invariably choose things that don’t work. my mom is somewhat my size, so if I want something of hers, I just ask if I can have something or borrow it. Her normal response is sure, if I can find it. Lol.


Good tip re vintage fabric for wrapping.


dcooney4 said:


> Sometimes for the question. I think your she is going to love it .


Thank you!


Cordeliere said:


> Once.   I had a remote girlfriend.  We were mostly phone friends who got together when she came to my state on business. I would see her when we were in CA.   We were the purple sisters.  We both LOVED purple.  I bought her this Nancy Gonzales bag made of real croc from Fashionphile for $440. She was having a really hard time and could use a bright spot in her life.   Then before I gave it to her, she said she would never have a bag that didn't have a shoulder strap.  Opps.  So I did not give it to her. Shortly after that she really p$ssed me off, so I sold the bag back to Fashionphile for 75%.  The bad feelings I had towards her transferred to the bag.    The bag was pristine and I loved it.  I kick myself in the behind for selling it.   I wish I could re purchase it for that price.  So it was probably mainly a bag I wanted for myself, that never even made it to the intended recipient.
> 
> View attachment 5409670
> 
> 
> I have also been the recipient of a gift bag--a Pendleton wool tote from a man friend of DH and myself (one half of a friends couple who is no longer a couple).  It was a birthday present.  I appreciated the thought but hated the bag.  I gave it to a girlfriend here and she seem thrilled, but who knows.
> 
> Bag giving is risky IMHO.


Oh no! That’s a terrible experience. It does look like a stunning bag. Where were her manners when you gave her such a lovely gift!! 


dcooney4 said:


> I get this. Teens or someone you know really well is easier to please. I have gotten a few gifts of bags that weren’t my cup of tea.


i agree! My sister admired my Mulberry Lily and wished she had a smaller bag for the evenings last year. 





Cordeliere said:


> To quote myself to continue the topic, I have thoughts on how to buy a bag for someone else .  If I wanted to give someone a bag, I would do more delving into their opinions about bags.  In a casual conversation, I would start talking about a bag I had recently purchased or planned to purchase.  I would talk about how it ticked all my boxes in terms of size, closure type, carry type, degree of sturcture, etc.  Then I would ask what was important to the other person in a bag.  If they couldn't answer I would ask them about their favorite bag they had ever owned.   Whenever we were out, I would comment on other people's bags and ask their opinion about specific aspects of a bag.  "have you ever had a bag with a shoulder strap that long?  How did you like it?"   'Or I love that bag except it is just too thick for me.  I bang into stuff.  What about you?  Do thick bags bother you?"   Or take her with you shopping for clothes and wander past the table of clearance bags and hold them up and discuss them.   It would be a slow process but then your chances of getting a winner are much higher.


We did go bag shopping together once so I have some idea what she liked.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the Ted Baker and think she will too!
> 
> Yes on purchasing for others. My mom, niece, sister in law and sister have all received bags or SLGs from me. I generally don’t like others purchasing bags for me because they get it wrong unless it is a bag I picked out and they then purchased. My D&B obsessed sister has bought me 3 D&Bs and they were all wrong. One was an ugly and too small crossbody, one was way too big and the other (the sand one) was very pretty but I hated the fold over zipper (scratched my hand) and it was bulky and heavy. They make great quality bags but a lot of their styles are not quite right for me. Put them all up for sale…the sand one was one of the ones taken to the consignment shop.


Oh no! I don’t think my sister would buy a bag for me in return so I’m probably ok.


papertiger said:


> It's a _lovely_ colour. I cannot imagine anyone not liking a small cross-body camera bag, whatever they do, work or leisure, I'm sure it will be handy for some part of their life.
> 
> Yes, it is very hard choosing a bag for others. I just bought my aunt a bag for her birthday (a Polene nr. 1 in 'Heather'). I recently bought my niece a backpack for work too. Both were well received but maybe they were just being polite.


I’m glad you think that. It is s nice colour and a camera bag is an easy wear style for something even if just occasional use. Kind of you to gift a Polene to your aunt!


papertiger said:


> DH bought me a Gucci bag, enlisting my SA in the process. Let's say I've learned to love the bag. I couldn't pass it along, DH was always quite sensitive to those kind of things


Shame your SA didn’t get it right! Its worth learning to love the bag for a good DH! Mine is the best.


Cookiefiend said:


> I think she’ll love it - it’s a great color!
> 
> I don’t purchase bags for others, but I have given some of my bags to family members after asking if they would like the bag in question.
> 
> I don’t particularly like being given a bag… I’m so picky that a gifted bag rarely works for me, and I don’t want a bag I’ll never carry. This past Christmas, Mr Cookie bought a Gucci bag for me on line - we checked the dimensions against a different bag and I was certain it would work and that I’d like it. When it arrived - it was too small. I sent it back and ordered the bigger size - which I was worried it would be too big… and it was. it went back also. He says he never buys me anything that I like, which isn’t true! But I’m very particular about handbags!
> 
> I ended up not getting a bag, but we had an enormous vet bill - and I’d rather have the dog over some handbag any day. I consider that the best Christmas prezzie ever. ❤


Totally agree with that choice! I’d put my bevy of beauties before a bag any day. None that have been around the 23 years of @whateve’s tortoise but my cats and dog are part of the family!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Totally off topic. I have a long weekend with a day off work tomorrow. I’ve been feeling out of sorts so DH took me for a walk with the dog late afternoon then insisted I come out with him this evening to find some joy. I found it hard to make the effort so went for a relaxed style with jeans and this top which works with mini Alexa.
> View attachment 5409944
> 
> First, pre dinner drinks at a lovely shore front inn with the sea in the background.
> View attachment 5409945
> 
> And for all those of you who enjoy looking at lovely food, we went on to a harbour restaurant where they did the best steaks! Delicious food, loving company, good for the soul!
> View attachment 5409947
> View attachment 5409946
> View attachment 5409948


That's wonderful! It's great to have a DH that knows when you need cheering up. Steak is my favorite food.


----------



## whateve

The only people I've bought purses for are my girls. Sometimes it was something I wanted for myself and felt I could justify buying it only if it was for one of my daughters, thinking I might be able to borrow it.  Other times, my daughter would tell me exactly what she wanted and I sent pictures before I bought. One time my daughter was visiting and I loaned her a bag, which she ended up keeping. I think a few other times, they needed a gift for a boyfriend's mother and I gave them brand new wristlets I had never used.

My very first purse that I can remember was a gift from my grandmother when I was 11. I had mixed feelings about the purse. It was pretty and functional but it was multicolored and I felt it was too flashy for me as I didn't like to draw attention to myself. Anyway, I appreciated the sentiment so carried that bag every day for at least a year. My sister, who isn't sentimental at all, complained immediately about her bag gift so I felt it was important that my grandmother knew I appreciated her effort.

When I first joined the forum and started getting crazy about bags, DH took me shopping so I could pick out a bag. I deliberated then picked out a practical bag. I carried awhile but it was never love. DH always referred to it as the bag he bought me and I think he was a little hurt when I sold it.

My family doesn't do a lot of gifts. DH won't ever buy a "gift" for me unless I tell him to and I'm there to pick it out. It isn't really a gift since all our money is pooled.


----------



## coffee2go

Cordeliere said:


> What a nice and varied collection you have.


Thank you! I guess one can have a bag collection without having to have any mainstream/well-known brands like Gucci/Dior/Chanel/LV/Hermes 
Aesthetically the styles I like from them are mostly classics (way overpriced now in my opinion) or vintage ones


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> You do such a good job of rotating your bags, you can manage a high number,



Aw thank you and @Katinahat !!! That’s very kind of you.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Totally off topic. I have a long weekend with a day off work tomorrow. I’ve been feeling out of sorts so DH took me for a walk with the dog late afternoon then insisted I come out with him this evening to find some joy. I found it hard to make the effort so went for a relaxed style with jeans and this top which works with mini Alexa.
> View attachment 5409944
> 
> First, pre dinner drinks at a lovely shore front inn with the sea in the background.
> View attachment 5409945
> 
> And for all those of you who enjoy looking at lovely food, we went on to a harbour restaurant where they did the best steaks! Delicious food, loving company, good for the soul!
> View attachment 5409947
> View attachment 5409946
> View attachment 5409948


Your DH is a sweetie!


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> To quote myself to continue the topic, I have thoughts on how to buy a bag for someone else .  If I wanted to give someone a bag, I would do more delving into their opinions about bags.  In a casual conversation, I would start talking about a bag I had recently purchased or planned to purchase.  I would talk about how it ticked all my boxes in terms of size, closure type, carry type, degree of sturcture, etc.  Then I would ask what was important to the other person in a bag.  If they couldn't answer I would ask them about their favorite bag they had ever owned.   Whenever we were out, I would comment on other people's bags and ask their opinion about specific aspects of a bag.  "have you ever had a bag with a shoulder strap that long?  How did you like it?"   'Or I love that bag except it is just too thick for me.  I bang into stuff.  What about you?  Do thick bags bother you?"   Or take her with you shopping for clothes and wander past the table of clearance bags and hold them up and discuss them.   It would be a slow process but then your chances of getting a winner are much higher.



These are all EXCELLENT thoughts, and I agree - if one is going to buy a bag for someone this is exactly how to do it.

I don’t buy bags for others, probably because _I _am so picky so I can’t imagine figuring out what someone else would like.

For this past Christmas, my sister got me a pretty sad, signature canvas Coach hobo, where the ‘leather’ bits where either patent or plastic or similar. It was either a 90s outlet bag or perhaps even fake. I think she got it on one of her free cycle groups on Facebook, she was probably excited to get a Coach bag for free. It got out in the charity pile almost immediately but obviously I thanked her a ton and pretended to like it. She paid attn enough to know I like Coach, even if everything else about it was wrong.



papertiger said:


> DH bought me a Gucci bag, enlisting my SA in the process. Let's say I've learned to love the bag. I couldn't pass it along, DH was always quite sensitive to those kind of things



My DH is sensitive to these things too, and he recently got me a Burberry bag that I’m falling out of love with. It just doesn’t match much of my wardrobe and the plaid style is, in the end, just not ‘me.’  The plaid is exactly what he loves tho, so I’m not sure there’s anything to be done about it.


----------



## coffee2go

Cordeliere said:


> I hear ya on the love.   In the last four days, I looked at 130 pages of resale bags listed by Rebag in hopes of discovering a bag model that I was not acquainted with to be a travel purse.  That is almost 7,000 bags.   They have 23,000 bags listed but I just couldn't look at another bag.  I gave up.   The problem is the numerous exacting requirements for a travel purse.  I can't find one that meets all the requirements, much less one that I love.  The ones I liked all had major requirement deficiencies.
> 
> My computer has to fit in it, so it has to be 12 inches wide but I don't want over 14.  It has to be 10 high.  And it can't be too thick.  Less than 5 is preferable.
> 
> It has to have handles that are a length that are short enough for hand held but long enough for shoulder carry (I don't like having a short and a long handle and I don't like crossbody).  This is the most difficult requirement.
> 
> It has to have a zipper close.  Last time I traveled, I tossed my id in before it went through the scanner and it fell out.  If another traveler hadn't seen it and picked it up, I would have been toast.
> 
> It has to be light weight.  It can't have delicate leather.  And it has to have feet.  And it can't be black.
> 
> A travel bag is more demanding on function than a daily bag.  Airplane seats, airport scanners, pickpockets, rain, etc.  Talking this through will all of you is making me realize that love is less important on this bag than others.  Functionality is more important for this particular bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote on their wear resistance is good to hear.    I have never had a color transfer problem but maybe that is because all my jeans are so well worn.  No loose dye left.   Very interesting to hear that ivory is currently popular.  I thought it looked so old fashioned.  I should not be influenced what others think, but that does please me.



On travel bags. I was packing a bag for a two day trip, where I go by car with my DH to one city and the next day have to take a train to go by myself to another city and then take train again later in the evening to come back home. So basically I stay overnight, but the next day since I’ll be out and about it’s better if I don’t have a luggage with me, but just a bag. However, I need to have a laptop with me, so despite originally planning to bring my newly bought Away duffle bag for a trip, while I was deciding which other bag to bring with me that would fit a laptop, I realized that my Tumi backpack would be way more comfortable for this short trip, since I don’t have to bring that many clothes with me, but mainly cause it’ll be easier carrying a laptop. I’m still bringing a mini Chloe C bag, ‘cause there will be a dinner out, but overall the backpack was a smart choice for travel.


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> On travel bags. I was packing a bag for a two day trip, where I go by car with my DH to one city and the next day have to take a train to go by myself to another city and then take train again later in the evening to come back home. So basically I stay overnight, but the next day since I’ll be out and about it’s better if I don’t have a luggage with me, but just a bag. However, I need to have a laptop with me, so despite originally planning to bring my newly bought Away duffle bag for a trip, while I was deciding which other bag to bring with me that would fit a laptop, I realized that my Tumi backpack would be way more comfortable for this short trip, since I don’t have to bring that many clothes with me, but mainly cause it’ll be easier carrying a laptop. I’m still bringing a mini Chloe C bag, ‘cause there will be a dinner out, but overall the backpack was a smart choice for travel.


Your post illustrates how important it is to have the right bag for the way you travel.  Our trips are typically 25 days long and involve seeing a lot of places in whatever country we visit.   We can end up with 6 legs of flights, so I have to have a purse that works through airports.   As far as real luggage, DH and I each have roller bags the size of aircraft carriers.  I bring too many clean clothes home so I have to learn to pack 75% of what I think I need.   I would love to be able to travel with just a backpack.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Your post illustrates how important it is to have the right bag for the way you travel.  Our trips are typically 25 days long and involve seeing a lot of places in whatever country we visit.   We can end up with 6 legs of flights, so I have to have a purse that works through airports.   As far as real luggage, DH and I each have roller bags the size of aircraft carriers.  I bring too many clean clothes home so I have to learn to pack 75% of what I think I need.   I would love to be able to travel with just a backpack.


I love traveling by car! We load the car with packages of 3 days worth of clothes, and have one suitcase with everything we need on a daily basis that gets taken into each hotel room. When we run out of clothes, we bring in another package from the car. Dirty clothes are stored in bags in the car. We try to have at least 3 weeks worth of clothes so we don't have to do laundry very often.  

One year we flew to New York and drove back to California over the next 3 months. That time we ordered DH's underwear online, since it is so bulky, and had it delivered to NY. We bought new pillows once we got there.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I love traveling by car! We load the car with packages of 3 days worth of clothes, and have one suitcase with everything we need on a daily basis that gets taken into each hotel room. When we run out of clothes, we bring in another package from the car. Dirty clothes are stored in bags in the car. We try to have at least 3 weeks worth of clothes so we don't have to do laundry very often.
> 
> One year we flew to New York and drove back to California over the next 3 months. That time we ordered DH's underwear online, since it is so bulky, and had it delivered to NY. We bought new pillows once we got there.


Brilliant.


----------



## baghabitz34

So my new question for today:
*Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*
[/QUOTE]
Yes, I have both purchased bags for others & given them ones from my collection.
There’s really only two people I’m ok with buying bags for me. My sweetheart because I give him pics/links & he buys exactly what I want. And my sister because she has good taste.


coffee2go said:


> I don’t have an exact magic number for bags, but I think I’m pretty much arrived to having enough:
> - 3 Celine bags
> - 2 Valextra
> - 1 Fendi
> - 2 Chloe
> - 2 Alaia
> - 1 YSL
> - 2 Maxmara + 1 Weekend Maxmara
> - 1 DKNY
> - 1 Lululemon
> - 1 Marc Jacobs
> - 1 Furla
> - 1 Longchamp (even if it’s Filet bag, so not a proper bag, but I’ll count it this time)
> - 1 Lanvin
> 
> So it’s 20 bags if I haven’t forgot about some bag and it’s more than enough! I see why you put your max at 18, as if I don’t count Lululemon and Longchamp, I’ll arrive to 18 bags and some of these I barely use. I can’t imagine having 30 bags, if I barely use all the 20 bags I already have  Also I don’t understand when people get the same bag in different colors, like multiple Chanel or Hermes  bags, same model but in different colors. I would have a hard time of choosing which one to wear, and one bag would end up being “more favorite” than the other, it would broke my heart to see I like one color more than the other. So no multiples of the same bag for me, I’d rather get another style in same colors, but not the opposite.


As a person that has the same bag in multiple colors, my crazy bag lady self sees & uses them in totally different ways.


Yes, these are both MJ totes in the small size. But one is cement & the other is black. I wear them with very different outfits.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, after 3 days of looking and thinking about my replacement bag for my orange Picotin, I settled on a few criteria. One, it had to be tangerine orange. Two, it had to be simple to let the color be the focus. Three, I wear my orange bag with more casual clothes, so the style had to reflect that but not be sloppy or sporty. Four, the size had to be right. Five, I wanted to spend less than $750. I also really wanted a Hermès if I could get one.

Mission accomplished on all fronts!!! I bought this orange Gao in really good condition. Can’t wait for it to arrive and can’t wait to put the extra money let over from the sale of the Pico into my savings account!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after 3 days of looking and thinking about my replacement bag for my orange Picotin, I settled on a few criteria. One, it had to be tangerine orange. Two, it had to be simple to let the color be the focus. Three, I wear my orange bag with more casual clothes, so the style had to reflect that but not be sloppy or sporty. Four, the size had to be right. Five, I wanted to spend less than $750. I also really wanted a Hermès if I could get one.
> 
> Mission accomplished on all fronts!!! I bought this orange Gao in really good condition. Can’t wait for it to arrive and can’t wait to put the extra money let over from the sale of the Pico into my savings account!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410058


Congratulations.   The Gao has such nice lines.   What size is it?  What leather--can you tell from the pics? After you get it and wear it a little while, please give us a review.  And you are my kind of girl.  5 criteria.  Yes.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Congratulations.   The Gao has such nice lines.   What size is it?  After you get it and wear it a little while, please give us a review.  And you are my kind of girl.  5 criteria.  Yes.


14”w x 9”h x 5”d, but it has a gusset so it will lay flatter unless I choose to stuff it. It’s the same thick chewy Clemence leather as my Pico, which I love! Very excited!!!


----------



## coffee2go

whateve said:


> I love traveling by car! We load the car with packages of 3 days worth of clothes, and have one suitcase with everything we need on a daily basis that gets taken into each hotel room. When we run out of clothes, we bring in another package from the car. Dirty clothes are stored in bags in the car. We try to have at least 3 weeks worth of clothes so we don't have to do laundry very often.
> 
> One year we flew to New York and drove back to California over the next 3 months. That time we ordered DH's underwear online, since it is so bulky, and had it delivered to NY. We bought new pillows once we got there.



Interesting, I don’t think I have ever brought so many clothes with me. We usually travel light, just two carry-ons, one for me, one for him. This April when flying to NYC for 10 days, I put some of the bulkiest clothes into vacuum Muji bags, so we managed to leave with two carry-ons, but had to buy an extra luggage for our return flight. This December when we were supposed to go Paris for just 5 days right before Christmas, but got stuck there, and spent 20 days in total with just two carry-ons, we moved from hotel to an apartment. When travelling for longer periods, I prefer staying in apartment rather than hotel, not only you have a washing machine/laundry that way, but also get to feel a bit more how locals live, like going grocery shopping. The apartment we booked last minute was located in Saint-Germain with a view on Eiffel Tower, just fabulous. Once we spent a month living in Bali, I brought a huge suitcase full of clothes, but ended up using just half of it, spending more time in swimsuits and jeans shorts. The laundries in Bali are not that great, so I wouldn’t bring more delicate items to wear there, simple T-shirts and dresses are just fine.

I have never travelled with just backpack, the way people travel with just backpacks, my Tumi backpack is way to fancy, but it’s great for airports and when staying overnight.


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> So my new question for today:
> *Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*
> 
> Yes, I have both purchased bags for others & given them ones from my collection.
> There’s really only two people I’m ok with buying bags for me. My sweetheart because I give him pics/links & he buys exactly what I want. And my sister because she has good taste.
> 
> As a person that has the same bag in multiple colors, my crazy bag lady self sees & uses them in totally different ways.
> View attachment 5410053
> 
> Yes, these are both MJ totes in the small size. But one is cement & the other is black. I wear them with very different outfits.


I have multiples too. I figure if I love that bag, I'll love it in another color too. I wear different colors with different outfits so I don't feel one will steal wears from the other. That is more likely to happen if I have similarly sized bags in similar colors, even if they are different brands and/or styles.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after 3 days of looking and thinking about my replacement bag for my orange Picotin, I settled on a few criteria. One, it had to be tangerine orange. Two, it had to be simple to let the color be the focus. Three, I wear my orange bag with more casual clothes, so the style had to reflect that but not be sloppy or sporty. Four, the size had to be right. Five, I wanted to spend less than $750. I also really wanted a Hermès if I could get one.
> 
> Mission accomplished on all fronts!!! I bought this orange Gao in really good condition. Can’t wait for it to arrive and can’t wait to put the extra money let over from the sale of the Pico into my savings account!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410058


Wonderful! I actually didn't realize you could get a Hermes that cheap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

880 said:


> In older clothes there are often three labels:
> Designer
> Retailer
> Fabric mill or other
> 
> I have searches set for favorite mid century modern designers; but you can pick any decade that appeals.
> 
> for example, when I decided I wanted Norman Foster aluminum chairs (not the navy chair), my search ran for 2+ years before I was able to purchase 12 chairs for 250 each from Florida including shipping
> 
> the pickings are slim for what I want now, but again, it’s a matter of waiting. Often an item will not be labeled dead stock but NWT or otherwise be pristine. If an item is not dead stock, I prefer if there were underarm shields, that can be removed, to guard against excessive wear.
> 
> I prefer search by designer (Jacques feith, Donald brooks, Adel Simpson, Norman Norell; but will occasionally run a search by store (Ultimo, charivari, Linda dresner, Wilkes bashford, didier ludot, Anna lowe; bonwit teller). or, location, like British Hong Kong. or design element, such as, peplum. I have a continual search for Catherine regher, a canadian designer, bc I used to own the most magic dress ever (40 USD with custom label from Bergdorfs) but I loaned it to my cousin for her wedding after party (and it was left on the floor to be WASHED, probably with third world coconut soap). Urgh. Needless to say, I’ve never loaned my cousin anything else.
> 
> As you browse vintage searches, you will come up with other names, either suggested by the search engine or from whatever seller you happen to be perusing. There was once a woman from Iceland selling a warehouse filled with dresses on Etsy.
> 
> note: for vintage RTW, it is essential that you know your measurements; the silhouette that works for your body type. Also, factor in cost of cleaning, refurbishing etc. even dead stock may have linings that have given out (due to the weight or age of the garment etc). For example, my norman Norell coat is one of my favorite pieces, but the lining was not the best quality. It cost the same amount as the purchase price of the cost to have my tailor replace the lining in a very luxurious silk twill.
> 
> for fur or leather, be especially careful of condition. IMO it is almost impossible or very costly to rehab a dried pelt. Balding calf hair is a loss.  I learned this the hard way when I bought a vintage  lizard trench coat (not sure if it was Gucci, but it had a certain disco 70s flair that Tom Ford tried to resurrect). It could not be saved. i spent about 700 USD before giving up. The cost of refurbishment can exceed the cost of the item.
> 
> View attachment 5408398
> View attachment 5408399
> View attachment 5408400
> View attachment 5408412
> 
> 
> one of my favorite pieces is a wool dress by Donald brooks from a random ebay seller for 57 USD. Such amazing wool fabric is impossible to find nowadays. The inverted pleat and pockets align perfectly
> 
> deals like that balance out more expensive vintage finds
> 
> also, one last note: pants are hard to fit. It’s possible to size up, but depending on the fabric, there may be marks. Sizing down does not always work. i suspect @cowgirlsboots knows much more about tailoring vintage clothing than I will know in a lifetime, so perhaps she will chime in . If you start buying vintage, go slowly. There is a learning curve and mistakes will be made.


Love that dress!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after 3 days of looking and thinking about my replacement bag for my orange Picotin, I settled on a few criteria. One, it had to be tangerine orange. Two, it had to be simple to let the color be the focus. Three, I wear my orange bag with more casual clothes, so the style had to reflect that but not be sloppy or sporty. Four, the size had to be right. Five, I wanted to spend less than $750. I also really wanted a Hermès if I could get one.
> 
> Mission accomplished on all fronts!!! I bought this orange Gao in really good condition. Can’t wait for it to arrive and can’t wait to put the extra money let over from the sale of the Pico into my savings account!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410058


That's a really pretty orange!!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> So my new question for today:
> *Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*


Yes, I have both purchased bags for others & given them ones from my collection.
There’s really only two people I’m ok with buying bags for me. My sweetheart because I give him pics/links & he buys exactly what I want. And my sister because she has good taste.

As a person that has the same bag in multiple colors, my crazy bag lady self sees & uses them in totally different ways.
View attachment 5410053

Yes, these are both MJ totes in the small size. But one is cement & the other is black. I wear them with very different outfits.
[/QUOTE]
I love to give bags. I prefer only to get them from dh or my brother. My dd has great taste but her coloring is different than mine and picks neutrals that look awful on me. I am like you and have multiples of the same bag in different colors. We are twins on the black MJ tote.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after 3 days of looking and thinking about my replacement bag for my orange Picotin, I settled on a few criteria. One, it had to be tangerine orange. Two, it had to be simple to let the color be the focus. Three, I wear my orange bag with more casual clothes, so the style had to reflect that but not be sloppy or sporty. Four, the size had to be right. Five, I wanted to spend less than $750. I also really wanted a Hermès if I could get one.
> 
> Mission accomplished on all fronts!!! I bought this orange Gao in really good condition. Can’t wait for it to arrive and can’t wait to put the extra money let over from the sale of the Pico into my savings account!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410058


Wow your Pico went fast. Congrats on the new bag. It is really pretty. It seems like hobos are coming back in Style quickly ,so this will go up in price shorty. Way to go!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I have multiples too. I figure if I love that bag, I'll love it in another color too. I wear different colors with different outfits so I don't feel one will steal wears from the other. That is more likely to happen if I have similarly sized bags in similar colors, even if they are different brands and/or styles.


It doesn't happen often, but if the items are HTF and I love them,  then I get multiples of the same bags or slgs in the SAME color. That way, I don't have to worry about wear and tear as I use the item.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Wonderful! I actually didn't realize you could get a Hermes that cheap.


Nor did I!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Wonderful! I actually didn't realize you could get a Hermes that cheap.


You typically can’t for leather. I lucked out. Lots of looking, through heaven knows how many bags. There are some other deals out there under $1000 in colors other than orange, but that’s not what I was looking for.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after 3 days of looking and thinking about my replacement bag for my orange Picotin, I settled on a few criteria. One, it had to be tangerine orange. Two, it had to be simple to let the color be the focus. Three, I wear my orange bag with more casual clothes, so the style had to reflect that but not be sloppy or sporty. Four, the size had to be right. Five, I wanted to spend less than $750. I also really wanted a Hermès if I could get one.
> 
> Mission accomplished on all fronts!!! I bought this orange Gao in really good condition. Can’t wait for it to arrive and can’t wait to put the extra money let over from the sale of the Pico into my savings account!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410058



Nice! Can’t wait to see it when you get it. 



whateve said:


> I have multiples too. I figure if I love that bag, I'll love it in another color too. I wear different colors with different outfits so I don't feel one will steal wears from the other. That is more likely to happen if I have similarly sized bags in similar colors, even if they are different brands and/or styles.



I didn’t used to do multiples but now I have them in a few bags. For me I have to wear a bag for awhile and realize that it’s just an incredibly useful style for my life and _then _have to see the bag in a second color that I love. So usually, by the time I decide a bag is excellent enough to warrant a second one, they’ve sold out or stopped being produced. Although, the preloved market has helped with the ability to find bags even after they are gone from stores.

Currently my duplicates are:

Two Tory Burch Lee Radziwell petite double bags (taupe and pink)
Two Coach Willis 18s (chalk and rouge pink). I also have a Winnie but it’s technically a different bag?
Two Chanel coco handles (burgundy and green), but they are in different sizes.
I will probably get a second Valextra Iside also. And would love a second Celine belt bag, but in the nano size.


----------



## baghabitz34

Sunshine mama said:


> It doesn't happen often, but if the items are HTF and I love them,  then I get multiples of the same bags or slgs in the SAME color. That way, I don't have to worry about wear and tear as I use the item.


That’s what I do with shoes, but that’s because I have big feet!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Nice! Can’t wait to see it when you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t used to do multiples but now I have them in a few bags. For me I have to wear a bag for awhile and realize that it’s just an incredibly useful style for my life and _then _have to see the bag in a second color that I love. So usually, by the time I decide a bag is excellent enough to warrant a second one, they’ve sold out or stopped being produced. Although, the preloved market has helped with the ability to find bags even after they are gone from stores.
> 
> Currently my duplicates are:
> 
> Two Tory Burch Lee Radziwell petite double bags (taupe and pink)
> Two Coach Willis 18s (chalk and rouge pink). I also have a Winnie but it’s technically a different bag?
> Two Chanel coco handles (burgundy and green), but they are in different sizes.
> I will probably get a second Valextra Iside also. And would love a second Celine belt bag, but in the nano size.


It has to go from Japan to Vestaire, they verify it and then send it to me. So it’s going to be a while…


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> So my new question for today:
> *Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*



Hmm, I feel that it's a bit difficult to buy a bag for someone unless you know what they want and what they like. I am happy to buy SLG as gifts but for a bag, I'd rather have someone tell me what they want so I know they're happy with it.
The one exception is my mom, I know pretty well what she likes vs doesn't like so I can make a pretty good guess on what bag to buy her.
If I know what someone wants, I am happy to buy a bag for him/her. I am also happy to give my bags to my friend's children or relatives when they're more of age.


About people buying bags for me...hmm, it is a bit tricky. I love the thought of someone buying a bag for me but I can end up feeling guilty depending on how it plays out. 

My MIL gave me a beautiful BV bag and I was very touched. It was very out of the blue and I knew that she fully intended to buy a bag for me (not because it was something I wanted or asked for.)
I remember one time I asked my husband when he was my bf, to buy me a Dior necklace. He was happy to do so, but it didn't sit right with me and I felt guilty. Tbh, I still feel a little guilty when I think about it even though I still love and wear the necklace.

Currently, the only person who I may not feel bad for buying a bag for me is my husband. And he'll do it on his own accord, not because I asked him or hinted to him that I would like him to get it for me. I was very used to buying luxury for myself and took pride in that I worked hard for the things I wanted. I'm a little more relaxed now. I'm okay with being indulged here and there; but I do tell him not to spend too much money on me; I'm spoiled enough as it is.


----------



## 880

baghabitz34 said:


> That’s what I do with shoes, but that’s because I have big feet!


I have maybe twenty pairs of Birkenstocks and birkenstock collaborations if that counts lol


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after 3 days of looking and thinking about my replacement bag for my orange Picotin, I settled on a few criteria. One, it had to be tangerine orange. Two, it had to be simple to let the color be the focus. Three, I wear my orange bag with more casual clothes, so the style had to reflect that but not be sloppy or sporty. Four, the size had to be right. Five, I wanted to spend less than $750. I also really wanted a Hermès if I could get one.
> 
> Mission accomplished on all fronts!!! I bought this orange Gao in really good condition. Can’t wait for it to arrive and can’t wait to put the extra money let over from the sale of the Pico into my savings account!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410058


congratulations!!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> I have maybe twenty pairs of Birkenstocks and birkenstock collaborations if that counts lol


Birkies are my thing too.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Looks delicious! Hope you had a wonderful time.


Thanks! We did.


whateve said:


> That's wonderful! It's great to have a DH that knows when you need cheering up. Steak is my favorite food.


Thanks, it was delicious. 





whateve said:


> The only people I've bought purses for are my girls. Sometimes it was something I wanted for myself and felt I could justify buying it only if it was for one of my daughters, thinking I might be able to borrow it.  Other times, my daughter would tell me exactly what she wanted and I sent pictures before I bought. One time my daughter was visiting and I loaned her a bag, which she ended up keeping. I think a few other times, they needed a gift for a boyfriend's mother and I gave them brand new wristlets I had never used.
> 
> My very first purse that I can remember was a gift from my grandmother when I was 11. I had mixed feelings about the purse. It was pretty and functional but it was multicolored and I felt it was too flashy for me as I didn't like to draw attention to myself. Anyway, I appreciated the sentiment so carried that bag every day for at least a year. My sister, who isn't sentimental at all, complained immediately about her bag gift so I felt it was important that my grandmother knew I appreciated her effort.
> 
> When I first joined the forum and started getting crazy about bags, DH took me shopping so I could pick out a bag. I deliberated then picked out a practical bag. I carried awhile but it was never love. DH always referred to it as the bag he bought me and I think he was a little hurt when I sold it.
> 
> My family doesn't do a lot of gifts. DH won't ever buy a "gift" for me unless I tell him to and I'm there to pick it out. It isn't really a gift since all our money is pooled.


That’s such a lovely story about your grandma and shows what a good granddaughter you were.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Your DH is a sweetie!


He is!


Jereni said:


> These are all EXCELLENT thoughts, and I agree - if one is going to buy a bag for someone this is exactly how to do it.
> 
> I don’t buy bags for others, probably because _I _am so picky so I can’t imagine figuring out what someone else would like.
> 
> For this past Christmas, my sister got me a pretty sad, signature canvas Coach hobo, where the ‘leather’ bits where either patent or plastic or similar. It was either a 90s outlet bag or perhaps even fake. I think she got it on one of her free cycle groups on Facebook, she was probably excited to get a Coach bag for free. It got out in the charity pile almost immediately but obviously I thanked her a ton and pretended to like it. She paid attn enough to know I like Coach, even if everything else about it was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> My DH is sensitive to these things too, and he recently got me a Burberry bag that I’m falling out of love with. It just doesn’t match much of my wardrobe and the plaid style is, in the end, just not ‘me.’  The plaid is exactly what he loves tho, so I’m not sure there’s anything to be done about it.


Oh no! That’s a shame about the coach bag. My signature tote has lovely leather and a lovely leather lining but the canvas has rubbed on the corners. It’s hardly noticeable but it’s seriously put me off canvas.


whateve said:


> I love traveling by car! We load the car with packages of 3 days worth of clothes, and have one suitcase with everything we need on a daily basis that gets taken into each hotel room. When we run out of clothes, we bring in another package from the car. Dirty clothes are stored in bags in the car. We try to have at least 3 weeks worth of clothes so we don't have to do laundry very often.
> 
> One year we flew to New York and drove back to California over the next 3 months. That time we ordered DH's underwear online, since it is so bulky, and had it delivered to NY. We bought new pillows once we got there.


Me too! We’ve driven to the Dordogne twice taking an overnight ferry over the Chanel. It’s a long drive to the South of England from here so we usually break the whole journey down through France into 4 or more chunks staying in places enroute.


baghabitz34 said:


> So my new question for today:
> *Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*





> Yes, I have both purchased bags for others & given them ones from my collection.
> There’s really only two people I’m ok with buying bags for me. My sweetheart because I give him pics/links & he buys exactly what I want. And my sister because she has good taste.
> 
> As a person that has the same bag in multiple colors, my crazy bag lady self sees & uses them in totally different ways.
> View attachment 5410053
> 
> Yes, these are both MJ totes in the small size. But one is cement & the other is black. I wear them with very different outfits.


They are both lovely and quite different!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after 3 days of looking and thinking about my replacement bag for my orange Picotin, I settled on a few criteria. One, it had to be tangerine orange. Two, it had to be simple to let the color be the focus. Three, I wear my orange bag with more casual clothes, so the style had to reflect that but not be sloppy or sporty. Four, the size had to be right. Five, I wanted to spend less than $750. I also really wanted a Hermès if I could get one.
> 
> Mission accomplished on all fronts!!! I bought this orange Gao in really good condition. Can’t wait for it to arrive and can’t wait to put the extra money let over from the sale of the Pico into my savings account!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410058


Wow! This is gorgeous. Congratulations. Can’t wait to see IRL.


whateve said:


> I have multiples too. I figure if I love that bag, I'll love it in another color too. I wear different colors with different outfits so I don't feel one will steal wears from the other. That is more likely to happen if I have similarly sized bags in similar colors, even if they are different brands and/or styles.


I feel just the same. Have repeats if the same bag in different colours. 3 Alexa’s (one is mini) and 2 Lilys.





I don’t have the urge to do this again.

I agree that similar bags in the same colour steal more from each other. I’d let my black Mulberry SBS go now I have the black Alexa but I know I’d regret it. It has original NVT leather which they rarely do now.



880 said:


> I have maybe twenty pairs of Birkenstocks and birkenstock collaborations if that counts lol


That is love!


----------



## Dextersmom

Katinahat said:


> The bag I bought for my sister arrived yesterday. It’s a Ted Baker camera bag. What do you think?
> View attachment 5409615
> 
> It’s colour is cinnamon so a sort of tan/orange mix. It’s croc leather. We don’t buy expensive gifts as an extended family so it’s more than I would usually spend (despite 30% off all stock) but I wanted to treat her as she never treats herself. She carries the Radley shoulder bag she owns all the time. I don’t carry any TB bags but they are lovely designs. No dust bag or anything so no luxury feel which is a shame as I hoped for that.
> 
> It’s so hard to chose for someone else, especially when price is a factor. I think this is a simple, small but fun evening bag for holidays and we are going on holiday together in the summer. Do you think this little bag fits that brief?
> 
> When DH buys me a bag it’s usually one I’ve dropped hints about for months so he can’t go wrong. I did once have friends but me a little Radley for my 30th when I was Radley obsessed and I was delighted back then. I’m not so sure how I’d feel now. Grateful yes but my taste is more honed.
> 
> So my new question for today:
> *Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?*


I love the color.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

Spring cleaning my purse closet, and getting rid of bags I don't use. I have two black camera bags, same size. One MM Glam Slam, and one Rebecca Minkoff. Rebecca Minkoff is going to the local charity for DV victims. I only need one black camera bag. My two Ted Baker heart bags are adorable, but don't get used much. I'm going to try them out as Church bags. If I still don't use them, they will go. My Ferragamo W bag and BV Campana are both purple satchels of similar size, but I love any use them both, and I just can't part with either of them! I use my beautiful RM coral bags, not my Guess one, so it's going to the charity. My Eileen Fisher knot bag is also going - I have too many black bags!  I'm getting a new Polene bag (Number 9-mini), and giving my Number Six to a friend, since I almost never use it. My patent leather MM bucket bag is going to my aunt. I have two other black bucket bags I wear a lot more, and don't have to baby like I tend to do with patent leather. I really should give up my Jimmy Choo BonBon since I almost never wear it, but can't make myself. It's a work of art, imo (pic below).


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Spring cleaning my purse closet, and getting rid of bags I don't use. I have two black camera bags, same size. One MM Glam Slam, and one Rebecca Minkoff. Rebecca Minkoff is going to the local charity for DV victims. I only need one black camera bag. My two Ted Baker heart bags are adorable, but don't get used much. I'm going to try them out as Church bags. If I still don't use them, they will go. My Ferragamo W bag and BV Campana are both purple satchels of similar size, but I love any use them both, and I just can't part with either of them! I use my beautiful RM coral bags, not my Guess one, so it's going to the charity. My Eileen Fisher knot bag is also going - I have too many black bags!  I'm getting a new Polene bag (Number 9-mini), and giving my Number Six to a friend, since I almost never use it. My patent leather MM bucket bag is going to my aunt. I have two other black bucket bags I wear a lot more, and don't have to baby like I tend to do with patent leather. I really should give up my Jimmy Choo BonBon since I almost never wear it, but can't make myself. It's a work of art, imo (pic below).
> 
> View attachment 5410838


I would not get rid of the Jimmy Choo  either. We all have one or two lovelies that are pretty but aren’t worn often. 
  I am also going through my bags. I have bought a few fun bags recently but not every thing was a good fit. So I have removed quite a few. 
  Can’t wait to see your new bag.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I would not get rid of the Jimmy Choo  either. We all have one or two lovelies that are pretty but aren’t worn often.
> I am also going through my bags. I have bought a few fun bags recently but not every thing was a good fit. So I have removed quite a few.
> Can’t wait to see your new bag.


 
Thank you!     Spring cleaning is great!     You do have fun bags!


----------



## dcooney4

I added this little Bag and it is fun and functional. It is from Meanwhile Back on the Farm. I wear a lot of olive green so it works well with that and my jeans. 
  I returned the pretty cognac bag. It was a gorgeous color in real life but not quite what I needed. The zipper was not opening and closing easily or I probably would have kept it . 
  I also let some other things go.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I am spring cleaning too!  Not just my handbags but other things in my closet as well.  Regarding bags, the Gucci Lady Lock top handle and Dior Maris Pearl left my closet.  I also gave away a couple of D&B bags that I had sitting in my closet of departing bags.   I got one bag in, an embroidered Lady Dior (will post pics soon), and with that I think I just might be at purse peace.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I added this little Bag and it is fun and functional. It is from Meanwhile Back on the Farm. I wear a lot of olive green so it works well with that and my jeans.
> I returned the pretty cognac bag. It was a gorgeous color in real life but not quite what I needed. The zipper was not opening and closing easily or I probably would have kept it .
> I also let some other things go.


Just an FYI- if you have a zipper that is sticking/rough, rub the teeth on each side with wax paper. Works on the crankiest zipper!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, looks likes the Gao was too good to be true. After the seller countered an offer from me and I accepted, they cancelled the order saying the bag is not available! Wow! Totally unprofessional! Very disappointed! Now I have to look again or spend more money…


----------



## BowieFan1971

This is the company/seller. I bought on Vestaire but they had it cross listed. I bought it within 30 minutes of their counteroffer. It was showing as available on eBay for at least an hour after I bought it.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, looks likes the Gao was too good to be true. After the seller countered an offer from me and I accepted, they cancelled the order saying the bag is not available! Wow! Totally unprofessional! Very disappointed! Now I have to look again or spend more money…


Bummer.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Spring cleaning my purse closet, and getting rid of bags I don't use. I have two black camera bags, same size. One MM Glam Slam, and one Rebecca Minkoff. Rebecca Minkoff is going to the local charity for DV victims. I only need one black camera bag. My two Ted Baker heart bags are adorable, but don't get used much. I'm going to try them out as Church bags. If I still don't use them, they will go. My Ferragamo W bag and BV Campana are both purple satchels of similar size, but I love any use them both, and I just can't part with either of them! I use my beautiful RM coral bags, not my Guess one, so it's going to the charity. My Eileen Fisher knot bag is also going - I have too many black bags!  I'm getting a new Polene bag (Number 9-mini), and giving my Number Six to a friend, since I almost never use it. My patent leather MM bucket bag is going to my aunt. I have two other black bucket bags I wear a lot more, and don't have to baby like I tend to do with patent leather. I really should give up my Jimmy Choo BonBon since I almost never wear it, but can't make myself. It's a work of art, imo (pic below).
> 
> View attachment 5410838


I'm glad you are keeping both your purple BV and Ferragamo. I drool every time I see them.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just an FYI- if you have a zipper that is sticking/rough, rub the teeth on each side with wax paper. Works on the crankiest zipper!


Soap or candle wax works too.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, looks likes the Gao was too good to be true. After the seller countered an offer from me and I accepted, they cancelled the order saying the bag is not available! Wow! Totally unprofessional! Very disappointed! Now I have to look again or spend more money…


What a shame! I'm so disappointed for you!


----------



## whateve

I'm spring cleaning too. We have a storage shed in our backyard and my goal is to completely empty it except for gardening items. Some things were put there when we first moved in and never touched since. Plus I have old tax records back there. I cleaned a bunch out several years ago but now there are more that are more than 7 years old. I wish I could burn them. It's such a pain to shred everything.

We also have storage cabinets in our garage. I'm going to tackle that after I'm done with the storage shed.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just an FYI- if you have a zipper that is sticking/rough, rub the teeth on each side with wax paper. Works on the crankiest zipper!


This one I think the problem was they bent it down to tuck it out of the way with the extension piece that was not attached and It warped the zipper a bit. I will remember the trick for the future though. I have tried this using a white candle but this sounds better, as it won't leave a lot of residue.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> This is the company/seller. I bought on Vestaire but they had it cross listed. I bought it within 30 minutes of their counteroffer. It was showing as available on eBay for at least an hour after I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410902


That really stinks. I know you were looking forward to it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Trying again…found this Prada tote that is a similar style and feel to the Coach Bay tote I use so much. And I think the color will be tangerine I want. And it cost 20% less than the Gao. I hope this works out…maybe the Gao fell out because I was meant to get this one, which I did not see before.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I'm spring cleaning too. We have a storage shed in our backyard and my goal is to completely empty it except for gardening items. Some things were put there when we first moved in and never touched since. Plus I have old tax records back there. I cleaned a bunch out several years ago but now there are more that are more than 7 years old. I wish I could burn them. It's such a pain to shred everything.
> 
> We also have storage cabinets in our garage. I'm going to tackle that after I'm done with the storage shed.


I am with you on the pain of shredding. It is really annoying to deal with staples when self shredding.  Shredding is one of the places that I make little splurges.  I take ours to a shredding place.  Currently we drop off at the UPS store.  I can't remember what it costs because DH is the one who does the drop off.  I think it is based on weight.  It is not a lot.  I hate spending money on something I can do myself, but this job is so annoying it is worth paying for. 

You and I have the same itch.   I want to get rid of that kind of stuff.  Summer project for me.


----------



## piperdog

Cordeliere said:


> I hear ya on the love.   In the last four days, I looked at 130 pages of resale bags listed by Rebag in hopes of discovering a bag model that I was not acquainted with to be a travel purse.  That is almost 7,000 bags.   They have 23,000 bags listed but I just couldn't look at another bag.  I gave up.   The problem is the numerous exacting requirements for a travel purse.  I can't find one that meets all the requirements, much less one that I love.  The ones I liked all had major requirement deficiencies.
> 
> My computer has to fit in it, so it has to be 12 inches wide but I don't want over 14.  It has to be 10 high.  And it can't be too thick.  Less than 5 is preferable.
> 
> It has to have handles that are a length that are short enough for hand held but long enough for shoulder carry (I don't like having a short and a long handle and I don't like crossbody).  This is the most difficult requirement.
> 
> It has to have a zipper close.  Last time I traveled, I tossed my id in before it went through the scanner and it fell out.  If another traveler hadn't seen it and picked it up, I would have been toast.
> 
> It has to be light weight.  It can't have delicate leather.  And it has to have feet.  And it can't be black.
> 
> A travel bag is more demanding on function than a daily bag.  Airplane seats, airport scanners, pickpockets, rain, etc.  Talking this through will all of you is making me realize that love is less important on this bag than others.  Functionality is more important for this particular bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote on their wear resistance is good to hear.    I have never had a color transfer problem but maybe that is because all my jeans are so well worn.  No loose dye left.   Very interesting to hear that ivory is currently popular.  I thought it looked so old fashioned.  I should not be influenced what others think, but that does please me.


Another thumbs up on LV Epi. I just took an older but rarely-used Ivory Epi bag on a trip to Orlando that included multiple days at theme parks. I threw it in at the last minute and ended up using it nonstop the entire trip. Ivory is a great neutral - better IMO than Vanilla which was too yellow for me. That poor bag endured bumps, drops, rides, rain, security screens, sunscreen-y hands, junk-food covered fingers, being crammed into larger bags, and all other types of rough use and came out looking pristine. I was pleasantly shocked and have now added Epi bags to my mental list when casually scanning for what else is out there.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5411345
> 
> Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.


Wow! That is a stunning work of art, full stop.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! That is a stunning work of art, full stop.


Thank you!  I agree it is a lovely work of art.  The exquisite design, the meticulous embroidery with the tiny beads, and all the wonderful little details make this bag very special.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I am with you on the pain of shredding. It is really annoying to deal with staples when self shredding.  Shredding is one of the places that I make little splurges.  I take ours to a shredding place.  Currently we drop off at the UPS store.  I can't remember what it costs because DH is the one who does the drop off.  I think it is based on weight.  It is not a lot.  I hate spending money on something I can do myself, but this job is so annoying it is worth paying for.
> 
> You and I have the same itch.   I want to get rid of that kind of stuff.  Summer project for me.


Last time I took it to Staples. I felt like I could save money if I went through everything and just pulled out the pages that had sensitive information but that seemed like too much trouble. I think I remember it cost around $100. I think I had 5 boxes.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5411345
> 
> Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.


I'm in awe. This bag is amazing!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> This is the company/seller. I bought on Vestaire but they had it cross listed. I bought it within 30 minutes of their counteroffer. It was showing as available on eBay for at least an hour after I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410902


What a bummer! 
But it looks like you’ve found something equally lovely!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Trying again…found this Prada tote that is a similar style and feel to the Coach Bay tote I use so much. And I think the color will be tangerine I want. And it cost 20% less than the Gao. I hope this works out…maybe the Gao fell out because I was meant to get this one, which I did not see before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411313
> View attachment 5411314


Very nice - I love totes! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5411345
> 
> Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.


zomg  
That‘s GORGEOUS!


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5411345
> 
> Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Trying again…found this Prada tote that is a similar style and feel to the Coach Bay tote I use so much. And I think the color will be tangerine I want. And it cost 20% less than the Gao. I hope this works out…maybe the Gao fell out because I was meant to get this one, which I did not see before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411313
> View attachment 5411314


Beautiful and timeless!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5411345
> 
> Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.


This is stunning- congratulations!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Trying again…found this Prada tote that is a similar style and feel to the Coach Bay tote I use so much. And I think the color will be tangerine I want. And it cost 20% less than the Gao. I hope this works out…maybe the Gao fell out because I was meant to get this one, which I did not see before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411313
> View attachment 5411314


Congratulations on this find and sorry to hear about your experience with the Gao seller.


----------



## Katinahat

Dextersmom said:


> I love the color.


Thanks!


JenJBS said:


> Spring cleaning my purse closet, and getting rid of bags I don't use. I have two black camera bags, same size. One MM Glam Slam, and one Rebecca Minkoff. Rebecca Minkoff is going to the local charity for DV victims. I only need one black camera bag. My two Ted Baker heart bags are adorable, but don't get used much. I'm going to try them out as Church bags. If I still don't use them, they will go. My Ferragamo W bag and BV Campana are both purple satchels of similar size, but I love any use them both, and I just can't part with either of them! I use my beautiful RM coral bags, not my Guess one, so it's going to the charity. My Eileen Fisher knot bag is also going - I have too many black bags!  I'm getting a new Polene bag (Number 9-mini), and giving my Number Six to a friend, since I almost never use it. My patent leather MM bucket bag is going to my aunt. I have two other black bucket bags I wear a lot more, and don't have to baby like I tend to do with patent leather. I really should give up my Jimmy Choo BonBon since I almost never wear it, but can't make myself. It's a work of art, imo (pic below).
> 
> View attachment 5410838


I love that little bucket bag everytime I see it so am pleased you are keeping it. Your friend is very lucky to get a Polene. Show us the new bag when it arrives. 


dcooney4 said:


> I added this little Bag and it is fun and functional. It is from Meanwhile Back on the Farm. I wear a lot of olive green so it works well with that and my jeans.
> I returned the pretty cognac bag. It was a gorgeous color in real life but not quite what I needed. The zipper was not opening and closing easily or I probably would have kept it .
> I also let some other things go.


The colour and style of this are fabulous.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, looks likes the Gao was too good to be true. After the seller countered an offer from me and I accepted, they cancelled the order saying the bag is not available! Wow! Totally unprofessional! Very disappointed! Now I have to look again or spend more money…


OMG! That’s terrible! I’m so sorry for you.


whateve said:


> I'm spring cleaning too. We have a storage shed in our backyard and my goal is to completely empty it except for gardening items. Some things were put there when we first moved in and never touched since. Plus I have old tax records back there. I cleaned a bunch out several years ago but now there are more that are more than 7 years old. I wish I could burn them. It's such a pain to shred everything.
> 
> We also have storage cabinets in our garage. I'm going to tackle that after I'm done with the storage shed.


We have an incinerator (steel bin) that’s very useful or I pay to have someone shred for us.


Cordeliere said:


> I am with you on the pain of shredding. It is really annoying to deal with staples when self shredding.  Shredding is one of the places that I make little splurges.  I take ours to a shredding place.  Currently we drop off at the UPS store.  I can't remember what it costs because DH is the one who does the drop off.  I think it is based on weight.  It is not a lot.  I hate spending money on something I can do myself, but this job is so annoying it is worth paying for.
> 
> You and I have the same itch.   I want to get rid of that kind of stuff.  Summer project for me.


Ah yes, I agree about getting someone else to do it!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5411345
> 
> Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.


What a stunning bag! That pattern is incredible. I could look at it for hours!
Is it on both sides or just the front?


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Trying again…found this Prada tote that is a similar style and feel to the Coach Bay tote I use so much. And I think the color will be tangerine I want. And it cost 20% less than the Gao. I hope this works out…maybe the Gao fell out because I was meant to get this one, which I did not see before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411313
> View attachment 5411314


This is lovely too. I hope it works out!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Thank you @More bags, @whateve, @dcooney4, @Cookiefiend, and @Katinahat, for the embroidered bag compliments.
@Katinahat, the design and pattern is on all four sides of the bag, with the sides and the back continuing the same theme, but with a slightly different pattern.  Now, I have to find an occasion to wear this bag soon.  This summer will likely be busy with friends and family coming to visit and stay over, so I should hopefully have a few opportunities to wear this bag and my other bags as well.


----------



## JenJBS

Wow does this Thread move fast! 



dcooney4 said:


> I added this little Bag and it is fun and functional. It is from Meanwhile Back on the Farm. I wear a lot of olive green so it works well with that and my jeans.
> I returned the pretty cognac bag. It was a gorgeous color in real life but not quite what I needed. The zipper was not opening and closing easily or I probably would have kept it .
> I also let some other things go.


I especially love the camo pattern!  



whateve said:


> I'm glad you are keeping both your purple BV and Ferragamo. I drool every time I see them.


Thank you!   Same here!  




BowieFan1971 said:


> Trying again…found this Prada tote that is a similar style and feel to the Coach Bay tote I use so much. And I think the color will be tangerine I want. And it cost 20% less than the Gao. I hope this works out…maybe the Gao fell out because I was meant to get this one, which I did not see before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411313
> View attachment 5411314


Beautiful color!  I hope this one works out for you!




Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5411345
> 
> Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.


Stunning! A true work of art! 



Katinahat said:


> I love that little bucket bag everytime I see it so am pleased you are keeping it. Your friend is very lucky to get a Polene. Show us the new bag when it arrives.



Thank you!   I will.


----------



## baghabitz34

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5411345
> 
> Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.


That’s stunning!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Last time I took it to Staples. I felt like I could save money if I went through everything and just pulled out the pages that had sensitive information but that seemed like too much trouble. I think I remember it cost around $100. I think I had 5 boxes.


I like taking smaller amounts at a time so the cost seems less painful.  I fool myself into thinking things cost less than they do because of how I spread the cost out.


----------



## Cordeliere

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you @More bags, @whateve, @dcooney4, @Cookiefiend, and @Katinahat, for the embroidered bag compliments.
> @Katinahat, the design and pattern is on all four sides of the bag, with the sides and the back continuing the same theme, but with a slightly different pattern.  Now, I have to find an occasion to wear this bag soon.  This summer will likely be busy with friends and family coming to visit and stay over, so I should hopefully have a few opportunities to wear this bag and my other bags as well.



You have gotten the equivalent of a purse forum standing ovation for this bag.  We all love it.


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> You have gotten the equivalent of a purse forum standing ovation for this bag.  We all love it.



Beautifully said!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cordeliere said:


> You have gotten the equivalent of a purse forum standing ovation for this bag.  We all love it.


Thank you, what a lovely thing to say!  Thanks to @JenJBS and @baghabitz34, and all my purse friends for the Lady Dior love.


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5411345
> 
> Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.



Late to the party but agree with everyone else - this bag is amazing!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Those of you not in purse peace what are you searching for? Is it a certain brand, color, or style? How do you find purse peace? For me bags are a big distraction .


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> Those of you not in purse peace what are you searching for? Is it a certain brand, color, or style? How do you find purse peace? For me bags are a big distraction .



Bags are a big distraction for me too. I’m not sure I’m looking for anything specific, I just still like trying out different styles from different brands. I may be at purse peace with certain brands, like Chanel and Fendi for example.


----------



## msd_bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5411345
> 
> Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.


This is so eye catching!!!  One of a kind!


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I have multiples too. I figure if I love that bag, I'll love it in another color too. I wear different colors with different outfits so I don't feel one will steal wears from the other. That is more likely to happen if I have similarly sized bags in similar colors, even if they are different brands and/or styles.


I have the same bag, different colors.
i also have the same color, same bag, different sizes.
I rely on earth tones and neutrals, so it’s easy to grab something based on silhouette and size (aesthetics and function)
most of my bags are relatively plain bc my RTW style leans towards patterned and embellished, though not too logo driven 
i have a few black bags, but not as many as some other TPFers with similar bag proclivities.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  I agree it is a lovely work of art.  The exquisite design, the meticulous embroidery with the tiny beads, and all the wonderful little details make this bag very special.


Love this and adore your taste! Cannot wait to see how you style it! Hugs


----------



## Cordeliere

I am 4 bags-in and 2 bags-out away from purse peace.   Three of the desired bags are Hermes and for the fourth one, the brand does not matter.  The one that done not matter is the travel bag I have discussed at nauseam here.  I expect to buy the epi bag I have discussed.  Just giving myself a week or two to change my mind.

Of the other three bags in, I know exactly what I want when it comes to 2.   Since they are not bags Hermes has made for many years, I have to wait for someone who has one to sell it.  These are the two I want and they have to be in these exact colors and size.

Sadly I have had a chance to buy both of these.  The orange picotin was for sale in the Paris flea market.  I saw it one day and took DH back to see it the next day.  When we went back, it was on hold for Andy Worhal's muse, Baby Jane Holzer.  DH is obsessed with wanting me to have that bag. He thinks it expresses my personality better than all my dowdy lady bags.   I always felt that Baby Jane stole my bag.





The other one was for sale on the Real Real.   It is a 32cm Massai cut.  I had never paid much attention to this style until I saw it in this color.  I hesitated because it had a zipper close and, in general, I hate zippers.  Someone else snapped it up.  Hermes did not make a lot of bags in this style.  They made a lot of Massai bags (much deeper) but not a lot of Massai cuts (shallow).  It is probably stupid for me to continue to pursue this bag as I will probably seldom carry it, but I want a light neutral.  It is the collector in me.  I want all the spots filled.




Wanting these two is not especially disruptive to my mental well being.  I just check all the sellers once or twice a day.  A two minute job.  But it does keep me searching and resisting getting sucked down another rabbit hole.

What is disruptive is wanting something and not being able to figure out what bag would satisfy my requirements.   The right travel bag has been an extremely disruptive to purse peace.  The fourth bag-in is just perplexing.   In Hermes there is a leather called chevre de comomandel (CDC).  It is goat skin that has a patterning that people refer to as a spine (probably was on the goat's spine). It grosses some people out, but I love it.  The first Hermes bag that really excited me was a Kelly in CDC and I have never gotten over that lust.  CDC was mostly used in Kellys or Birkins which I don't want.  I have a Birkin and a Kelly (and previously had 2 Kellys).  I don't want another of either.  I have only seen the leather used in 2 other styles which I am not wild about.  I keep hoping to find some random bag that I like in CDC.  Hermes does a lot of random things and I am hoping they made some small bag I like in raisin CDC.  Here is an example of CDC.



Moving on from what I want to what to get rid of.  The two that I plan to sell are definitely disruptive.   One of them I love (Sac 404), but because it is so ridiculously old fashioned it is hard to carry.  Too big for a date bag and obviously does not look right with my cut off jean shorts.  The quality is mind blowing.   The style makes me feel like I am taking a trip on the Orient Express.   Other than on the Orient Express, where can I carry this bag?   I am going to list it on ebay in the fall.  I find that Oct-Nov is a good time to sell, especially for dark bags.  I don't like to list things when we are going to be in and out of town.  The disruptive aspect is I plan to sell the Sac 404, and then I hold it, and I am in love all over again.  So why don't I keep it?  Because having too many bags stresses me out.



This bag may be saved from the chopping block by my acquisition of this bag charm.  The bag charm looks the best on this bag and the charm does tone down the bag's severity.  We will see.




The last one is a Trim.  It just doesn't feel good on my arm.   I paid too much for it and it was non returnable.  To date I have never lost money on a bag sale because I bought at good prices.  The price I paid for it would not be unreasonable if it were pristine, but it has some scratches so I would go through some crap selling it.  Hermes buyers are insane when it comes to wanting pristine.    I plan to hold it about 5 years and wait for prices to increase more.   I wish I could talk myself into selling it and the Sac 404 at the same time.  I expect to make $600 on the Sac 404 which would cover the loss on the Trim, but I can't talk myself into it.  I am kicking this can down the road.  I am going to try carry it and see if it grows on me.




I can sum up my bag angst:   (1) What to do about a travel bag (2) Is today the day that someone will list my Picotin or my Massai Cut (3) Why can't I find a bag in raisin CDC that I like and (4) Should I sell or keep the Sac 404 or the Trim.  After the travel bag problem which I think is on the verge of being solved, the sell or keep problems vex me the most.   I could nudge the sell or keep dilemmas along if I made a point of carrying those 2 bags a lot.  That would force a decision.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I am 4 bags-in and 2 bags-out away from purse peace.   Three of the desired bags are Hermes and for the fourth one, the brand does not matter.  The one that done not matter is the travel bag I have discussed at nauseam here.  I expect to buy the epi bag I have discussed.  Just giving myself a week or two to change my mind.
> 
> Of the other three bags in, I know exactly what I want when it comes to 2.   Since they are not bags Hermes has made for many years, I have to wait for someone who has one to sell it.  These are the two I want and they have to be in these exact colors and size.
> 
> Sadly I have had a chance to buy both of these.  The orange picotin was for sale in the Paris flea market.  I saw it one day and took DH back to see it the next day.  When we went back, it was on hold for Andy Worhal's muse, Baby Jane Holzer.  DH is obsessed with wanting me to have that bag. He thinks it expresses my personality better than all my dowdy lady bags.   I always felt that Baby Jane stole my bag.
> 
> View attachment 5411715
> 
> 
> 
> The other one was for sale on the Real Real.   It is a 32cm Massai cut.  I had never paid much attention to this style until I saw it in this color.  I hesitated because it had a zipper close and, in general, I hate zippers.  Someone else snapped it up.  Hermes did not make a lot of bags in this style.  They made a lot of Massai bags (much deeper) but not a lot of Massai cuts (shallow).  It is probably stupid for me to continue to pursue this bag as I will probably seldom carry it, but I want a light neutral.  It is the collector in me.  I want all the spots filled.
> 
> View attachment 5411716
> 
> 
> Wanting these two is not especially disruptive to my mental well being.  I just check all the sellers once or twice a day.  A two minute job.  But it does keep me searching and resisting getting sucked down another rabbit hole.
> 
> What is disruptive is wanting something and not being able to figure out what bag would satisfy my requirements.   The right travel bag has been an extremely disruptive to purse peace.  The fourth bag-in is just perplexing.   In Hermes there is a leather called chevre de comomandel (CDC).  It is goat skin that has a patterning that people refer to as a spine (probably was on the goat's spine). It grosses some people out, but I love it.  The first Hermes bag that really excited me was a Kelly in CDC and I have never gotten over that lust.  CDC was mostly used in Kellys or Birkins which I don't want.  I have a Birkin and a Kelly (and previously had 2 Kellys).  I don't want another of either.  I have only seen the leather used in 2 other styles which I am not wild about.  I keep hoping to find some random bag that I like in CDC.  Hermes does a lot of random things and I am hoping they made some small bag I like in raisin CDC.  Here is an example of CDC.
> View attachment 5411730
> 
> 
> Moving on from what I want to what to get rid of.  The two that I plan to sell are definitely disruptive.   One of them I love (Sac 404), but because it is so ridiculously old fashioned it is hard to carry.  Too big for a date bag and obviously does not look right with my cut off jean shorts.  The quality is mind blowing.   The style makes me feel like I am taking a trip on the Orient Express.   Other than on the Orient Express, where can I carry this bag?   I am going to list it on ebay in the fall.  I find that Oct-Nov is a good time to sell, especially for dark bags.  I don't like to list things when we are going to be in and out of town.  The disruptive aspect is I plan to sell the Sac 404, and then I hold it, and I am in love all over again.  So why don't I keep it?  Because having too many bags stresses me out.
> 
> View attachment 5411733
> 
> This bag may be saved from the chopping block by my acquisition of this bag charm.  The bag charm looks the best on this bag and the charm does tone down the bag's severity.  We will see.
> View attachment 5411740
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is a Trim.  It just doesn't feel good on my arm.   I paid too much for it and it was non returnable.  To date I have never lost money on a bag sale because I bought at good prices.  The price I paid for it would not be unreasonable if it were pristine, but it has some scratches so I would go through some crap selling it.  Hermes buyers are insane when it comes to wanting pristine.    I plan to hold it about 5 years and wait for prices to increase more.   I wish I could talk myself into selling it and the Sac 404 at the same time.  I expect to make $600 on the Sac 404 which would cover the loss on the Trim, but I can't talk myself into it.  I am kicking this can down the road.  I am going to try carry it and see if it grows on me.
> 
> View attachment 5411739
> 
> 
> I can sum up my bag angst:   (1) What to do about a travel bag (2) Is today the day that someone will list my Picotin or my Massai Cut (3) Why can't I find a bag in raisin CDC that I like and (4) Should I sell or keep the Sac 404 or the Trim.  After the travel bag problem which I think is on the verge of being solved, the sell or keep problems vex me the most.   I could nudge the sell or keep dilemmas along if I made a point of carrying those 2 bags a lot.  That would force a decision.


I love your choices and thought process. out of curiosity what size is your trim. If larger, there is an argument for holding on and perhaps not consigning now. Larger sizes are slowly coming back. Then again, there is also the arg for consigning immediately and absorbing the loss (as per above) bc recession may drop the prices.  I am facing a similar dilemma. I used to carry 35 trim IIs. I have experimented with elongating the strap for a short cross body (due to height snd shoulder issues, I prefer not to do a longer cross) see pic below for my barenia trim, phw. (I also have a forest green clemence trim) But my SA is adamant that the larger size overwhelms me, so I am debating whether to give it to my cousin. (When I decide yes, it can go, she does something to irritate me, so it’s still here, lol). My decision is also based on whether I got the value out in cost per wear. If I have, then I’m happier  to let go

during Covid I let three bags slip away bc I thought the price would go lower (I am kicking myself now, bc they were substantially lower than todays resale and not that far off retail. but such is life)

1. black and white vibrato box kelly 28, PHW
2. blue gray ostrich 30B, phw (for a little over the retail price of regular leather)
3. Toile leather 30B, phw. This is my dream bag and was a few K over retail. 

all three bags were structurally sound, and the first one, a unicorn, was in excellent condition.

i find trims, gaos, rugbys, tsakos, mahwari, Masai (though perhaps not the cut), some vespas and other less coveted H bags could found for 600-800 USD during Covid, amd under normal circumstances, well under 1K (for a Vespa, phw, perhaps 800-1200)  at Japanese resellers, but I only purchase by BIN, direct from the reseller. I’m assuming that during recession, prices will dip again, and perhaps more people will clean out their closets and consign. So it’s a matter of waiting


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> I am 4 bags-in and 2 bags-out away from purse peace.   Three of the desired bags are Hermes and for the fourth one, the brand does not matter.  The one that done not matter is the travel bag I have discussed at nauseam here.  I expect to buy the epi bag I have discussed.  Just giving myself a week or two to change my mind.
> 
> Of the other three bags in, I know exactly what I want when it comes to 2.   Since they are not bags Hermes has made for many years, I have to wait for someone who has one to sell it.  These are the two I want and they have to be in these exact colors and size.
> 
> Sadly I have had a chance to buy both of these.  The orange picotin was for sale in the Paris flea market.  I saw it one day and took DH back to see it the next day.  When we went back, it was on hold for Andy Worhal's muse, Baby Jane Holzer.  DH is obsessed with wanting me to have that bag. He thinks it expresses my personality better than all my dowdy lady bags.   I always felt that Baby Jane stole my bag.
> 
> View attachment 5411715
> 
> 
> 
> The other one was for sale on the Real Real.   It is a 32cm Massai cut.  I had never paid much attention to this style until I saw it in this color.  I hesitated because it had a zipper close and, in general, I hate zippers.  Someone else snapped it up.  Hermes did not make a lot of bags in this style.  They made a lot of Massai bags (much deeper) but not a lot of Massai cuts (shallow).  It is probably stupid for me to continue to pursue this bag as I will probably seldom carry it, but I want a light neutral.  It is the collector in me.  I want all the spots filled.
> 
> View attachment 5411716
> 
> 
> Wanting these two is not especially disruptive to my mental well being.  I just check all the sellers once or twice a day.  A two minute job.  But it does keep me searching and resisting getting sucked down another rabbit hole.
> 
> What is disruptive is wanting something and not being able to figure out what bag would satisfy my requirements.   The right travel bag has been an extremely disruptive to purse peace.  The fourth bag-in is just perplexing.   In Hermes there is a leather called chevre de comomandel (CDC).  It is goat skin that has a patterning that people refer to as a spine (probably was on the goat's spine). It grosses some people out, but I love it.  The first Hermes bag that really excited me was a Kelly in CDC and I have never gotten over that lust.  CDC was mostly used in Kellys or Birkins which I don't want.  I have a Birkin and a Kelly (and previously had 2 Kellys).  I don't want another of either.  I have only seen the leather used in 2 other styles which I am not wild about.  I keep hoping to find some random bag that I like in CDC.  Hermes does a lot of random things and I am hoping they made some small bag I like in raisin CDC.  Here is an example of CDC.
> View attachment 5411730
> 
> 
> Moving on from what I want to what to get rid of.  The two that I plan to sell are definitely disruptive.   One of them I love (Sac 404), but because it is so ridiculously old fashioned it is hard to carry.  Too big for a date bag and obviously does not look right with my cut off jean shorts.  The quality is mind blowing.   The style makes me feel like I am taking a trip on the Orient Express.   Other than on the Orient Express, where can I carry this bag?   I am going to list it on ebay in the fall.  I find that Oct-Nov is a good time to sell, especially for dark bags.  I don't like to list things when we are going to be in and out of town.  The disruptive aspect is I plan to sell the Sac 404, and then I hold it, and I am in love all over again.  So why don't I keep it?  Because having too many bags stresses me out.
> 
> View attachment 5411733
> 
> This bag may be saved from the chopping block by my acquisition of this bag charm.  The bag charm looks the best on this bag and the charm does tone down the bag's severity.  We will see.
> View attachment 5411740
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is a Trim.  It just doesn't feel good on my arm.   I paid too much for it and it was non returnable.  To date I have never lost money on a bag sale because I bought at good prices.  The price I paid for it would not be unreasonable if it were pristine, but it has some scratches so I would go through some crap selling it.  Hermes buyers are insane when it comes to wanting pristine.    I plan to hold it about 5 years and wait for prices to increase more.   I wish I could talk myself into selling it and the Sac 404 at the same time.  I expect to make $600 on the Sac 404 which would cover the loss on the Trim, but I can't talk myself into it.  I am kicking this can down the road.  I am going to try carry it and see if it grows on me.
> 
> View attachment 5411739
> 
> 
> I can sum up my bag angst:   (1) What to do about a travel bag (2) Is today the day that someone will list my Picotin or my Massai Cut (3) Why can't I find a bag in raisin CDC that I like and (4) Should I sell or keep the Sac 404 or the Trim.  After the travel bag problem which I think is on the verge of being solved, the sell or keep problems vex me the most.   I could nudge the sell or keep dilemmas along if I made a point of carrying those 2 bags a lot.  That would force a decision.


That Sac 404 is so cool! I would definitely keep it and I love that charm with it! If you choose to part with it, let me know.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Love this and adore your taste! Cannot wait to see how you style it! Hugs


Thank you for the kind words.  The bag is quite a statement piece, so I am thinking I would probably style it with neutral clothing, but still playing around with some ideas in my head.  I will probably set aside an hour or two over the weekend to try different styling options.  There are colors like rust, mustard, maybe even ivory in the embroidery that is giving me some possible styling ideas in terms of colors.
Congrats on your lovely new gold bag -- I think I saw a picture of it a few pages back.  Such a great size and color.

Thanks to @Jereni and @msd_bags for the Lady Dior compliments.
@Cordeliere, travel bags are hard.  My mom loved Vera Bradley for travel because they are lightweight (good for those with shoulder or back issues) and have lots of compartments.  Also, they can be thrown into the washing machine after coming home from travels.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Those of you not in purse peace what are you searching for? Is it a certain brand, color, or style? How do you find purse peace? For me bags are a big distraction .


I am actively looking for a bag in a dark raspberry color. It’s a shade of pink I do not see very often. Ferragamo had a small Studio in this color & I missed it 

Yes, bags are a big distraction. Especially if I’m bored, sad, etc.


----------



## Vintage Leather

dcooney4 said:


> Those of you not in purse peace what are you searching for? Is it a certain brand, color, or style? How do you find purse peace? For me bags are a big distraction .



Some days, I tell myself that I’ll achieve purse peace when I eliminate another 15 bags.

Some days, I lie to myself.

I’m not at purse peace because I’m not at peace in the rest of my life - when I’m stressed about VintageMama’s health and my own, I start mindlessly scrolling.

Purses are something I can control, and shopping is something I’m weirdly good at. 

Depending on mood, I will also look for jewelry, Arts and Crafts and Art Nouveau light fixtures, leather bound versions of favorite books, and real estate. Bag-wise, I look for Judith Leiber minaudieres, Gucci Bamboo Top Handle for what I sold mine for, Hermes Sac a Malice, whimsical Dior, and Olympia Le Tan book clutches in titles I like


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Those of you not in purse peace what are you searching for? Is it a certain brand, color, or style? How do you find purse peace? For me bags are a big distraction .


I am at bag peace but only because I’ve added 3 bags to my collection this year which feels like plenty and I really love what I got!

I 100% agree with @Jereni and @Vintage Leather and others who’ve said it recently, and before, that bags are a distraction. I think it was @DME who kindly reminded me not to throw away good coping strategies!

After a day that had me breaking down in tears, I’m feeling calmer and more at peace since photographing two bags to post to you all (to follow) and to join in with “chatter” sharing our hobby. I don’t always need to be researching and buying, just engaging with the hobby and enjoying using my bags. Is it like playing dress up for grownups! Am I nurturing my inner child, trying to be a fabulous grown up or is it just fun?! I’m not sure but it is a distraction that takes me away from RL and my memories of my past which are currently haunting my present.

So when I’m no longer in peace will probably be when I see something else beyond fabulous, but within my means, which feels like a gap. Perhaps burgundy next as @Jereni accurately thought this reddish pink would be the red for me which I don’t have and has me thinking…

And there will always be another fabulous bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Said two bags photographed to join @880 on the same bags in different colours or different bags of the same colour topic.

I’ve posted my same bags different colours. Here now same colour similar but different bags, both Mulberry Satchels.



Small Bayswater Satchel c2016 in Natural Vegetable Tan leather and Alexa Icon c2020 in Heavy Grain leather.

I keep the SBS at work to use there but it came home today when I abandoned the idea of running home and asked DH to rescue me because I was so exhausted. I left my backpack behind.

The Alexa is bigger so more practical but heavier. I love it! The SBS has unbelievably gorgeous leather but the handles and padlock tab flop which is bugging. I have space for both but the Alexa steals use from the SBS. I expect many people would sell but I don’t. I love it too much still and still get some good use out of it since I’ve taken it to work. It’s really handy having a smaller satchel there for nipping out and lunchtime walks.

What would you do in my position?


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Those of you not in purse peace what are you searching for? Is it a certain brand, color, or style? How do you find purse peace? For me bags are a big distraction .


I don’t know, but I figure I’ll know it when I see it.

I‘m not at Bag Peace - I feel I have too many and it makes me nervous and fidgety. 
But every time I think that I should sell something, I handle it and think “Dammit - I really like this!”
But - I think of selling because there’s a small something I don’t love about the bag(s). 

1) Hermes Drag II - beautiful bag, glorious color (Rouge H - the redder shade too), lovely goatskin lining, it’s lovely and hard to find. But - it’s bigger than I need, it’s hand or arm carry only (not that I hate that but), it’s a bit boxy, and I have the TB McGraw, the Ferragamo Studio, and a Goyard in red.
So I think about selling it - but… it’s beautiful!

2) Dior Be Dior - I adore the leather, the silver handle and back pocket are so fun, leather lining, beautifully made, can be carried by hand or with shoulder strap. But, it’s bigger than I’d like and it’s heavy. And I have the H Dalvy and the Vibrato Picotin in blue. 
So I think about selling it - but… it’s beautiful!

3) LV Pallas - it’s a great bag, and I like that it’s my ‘dark brown’ bag. But it’s huge, it’s a black hole inside, and it doesn’t have much structure. 
But Mr Cookie bought it for me, so it stays.

4) I have 9 black bags - 5 are Every Day bags, 4 are more seasonal or travel bags. I think I will list my MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, because I don’t need 2 black crossbody bags… or do I? < sigh >


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> I don’t know, but I figure I’ll know it when I see it.
> 
> I‘m not at Bag Peace - I feel I have too many and it makes me nervous and fidgety.
> But every time I think that I should sell something, I handle it and think “Dammit - I really like this!”
> But - I think of selling because there’s a small something I don’t love about the bag(s).
> 
> 1) Hermes Drag II - beautiful bag, glorious color (Rouge H - the redder shade too), lovely goatskin lining, it’s lovely and hard to find. But - it’s bigger than I need, it’s hand or arm carry only (not that I hate that but), it’s a bit boxy, and I have the TB McGraw, the Ferragamo Studio, and a Goyard in red.
> So I think about selling it - but… it’s beautiful!
> 
> 2) Dior Be Dior - I adore the leather, the silver handle and back pocket are so fun, leather lining, beautifully made, can be carried by hand or with shoulder strap. But, it’s bigger than I’d like and it’s heavy. And I have the H Dalvy and the Vibrato Picotin in blue.
> So I think about selling it - but… it’s beautiful!
> 
> 3) LV Pallas - it’s a great bag, and I like that it’s my ‘dark brown’ bag. But it’s huge, it’s a black hole inside, and it doesn’t have much structure.
> But Mr Cookie bought it for me, so it stays.
> 
> 4) I have 9 black bags - 5 are Every Day bags, 4 are more seasonal or travel bags. I think I will list my MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, because I don’t need 2 black crossbody bags… or do I? < sigh >



I totally understand the too big, or too heavy, or too boxy.   I had a wonderful sac mallete 32 that was too heavy, so it is gone.  I had a really great-for-the-price cabas, but it was a 40 and was way too big.  A prada bag got returned to Fashionphile for being too big.   Estimating the size I can deal with is my major purchasing flaw.  32 is pretty much where I max out.  What is you max bag size comfort?  I have not purchased a number of bags because they were too boxy, but relative thickness is what makes me deem a bag as to boxy.     I did not think the drag was unduly thick.  Is it the structuredness that makes it too boxy for you?  What size is it?   Yours is such a beautiful specimen--a truly beautiful shade of rouge and looks to be in great condition.  If you got it for a good price, I would hang on to it.  Are all of your other red bags perfect for you?

When you think about selling the drag, take a deep breath and re-read this thread.




__





						Aren't you glad you have a Drag (bag)?
					

I heard from my SM that H is reissuing the Drag in the upcoming AW 2012 season. Hurray! H has issued the drag in different sizes depending on when the drag was issued. I believe the original issue is referred to as the Drag 1, and the reissue of the Drag briefly in 2001-ish is referred to as the...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> I don’t know, but I figure I’ll know it when I see it.
> 
> I‘m not at Bag Peace - I feel I have too many and it makes me nervous and fidgety.
> But every time I think that I should sell something, I handle it and think “Dammit - I really like this!”
> But - I think of selling because there’s a small something I don’t love about the bag(s).
> 
> 1) Hermes Drag II - beautiful bag, glorious color (Rouge H - the redder shade too), lovely goatskin lining, it’s lovely and hard to find. But - it’s bigger than I need, it’s hand or arm carry only (not that I hate that but), it’s a bit boxy, and I have the TB McGraw, the Ferragamo Studio, and a Goyard in red.
> So I think about selling it - but… it’s beautiful!
> 
> 2) Dior Be Dior - I adore the leather, the silver handle and back pocket are so fun, leather lining, beautifully made, can be carried by hand or with shoulder strap. But, it’s bigger than I’d like and it’s heavy. And I have the H Dalvy and the Vibrato Picotin in blue.
> So I think about selling it - but… it’s beautiful!
> 
> 3) LV Pallas - it’s a great bag, and I like that it’s my ‘dark brown’ bag. But it’s huge, it’s a black hole inside, and it doesn’t have much structure.
> But Mr Cookie bought it for me, so it stays.
> 
> 4) I have 9 black bags - 5 are Every Day bags, 4 are more seasonal or travel bags. I think I will list my MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, because I don’t need 2 black crossbody bags… or do I? < sigh >


You do! I have 4 black crossbody bags! The two shown plus my KS nylon with leather accents I use for dog walking etc and a chain crossbody/shoulder carry.

All the bags you are deciding about are fabulous in there own way - and there in lies the problem!


----------



## pjns

Hi, not sure  if I’m posting on the right thread. (Please redirect me if I am)

So, here’s the sitch: I’m looking a like a work/day bag and currently choosing between the Saint Laurent Men’s Large Black SDJ and the Thom Browne‘s Black Pebbled Calfskin Large Duet Tote.

I really like the form of these two and especially because it can fit my work laptop and both has a shoulder strap (i have occasional contact dermatitis on my hands)

I’m pretty torn… any advice?


----------



## Cordeliere

pjns said:


> Hi, not sure  if I’m posting on the right thread. (Please redirect me if I am)
> 
> So, here’s the sitch: I’m looking a like a work/day bag and currently choosing between the Saint Laurent Men’s Large Black SDJ and the Thom Browne‘s Black Pebbled Calfskin Large Duet Tote.
> 
> I really like the form of these two and especially because it can fit my work laptop and both has a shoulder strap (i have occasional contact dermatitis on my hands)
> 
> I’m pretty torn… any advice?


I like both.  Can see why you are torn.   The SDJ would probably have better resale value as it is more widely known.   That is not a reason to buy a bag, but it is a factor to consider.  Also consider the weight.  Which ever you pick, make sure you can return in case the bag is not all that you expect.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> I totally understand the too big, or too heavy, or too boxy.   I had a wonderful sac mallete 32 that was too heavy, so it is gone.  I had a really great-for-the-price cabas, but it was a 40 and was way too big.  A prada bag got returned to Fashionphile for being too big.   Estimating the size I can deal with is my major purchasing flaw.  32 is pretty much where I max out.  What is you max bag size comfort?  I have not purchased a number of bags because they were too boxy, but relative thickness is what makes me deem a bag as to boxy.     I did not think the drag was unduly thick.  Is it the structuredness that makes it too boxy for you?  What size is it?   Yours is such a beautiful specimen--a truly beautiful shade of rouge and looks to be in great condition.  If you got it for a good price, I would hang on to it.  Are all of your other red bags perfect for you?
> 
> When you think about selling the drag, take a deep breath and re-read this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you glad you have a Drag (bag)?
> 
> 
> I heard from my SM that H is reissuing the Drag in the upcoming AW 2012 season. Hurray! H has issued the drag in different sizes depending on when the drag was issued. I believe the original issue is referred to as the Drag 1, and the reissue of the Drag briefly in 2001-ish is referred to as the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


The Drag is a 32, but the depth is more than a 32 Kelly - so my things float around. 
It is very structured - which normally I love (no puddles of lushious leather for me) - but banging it into things that normally I wouldn’t is a worry. 
I adore my Ferragamo Studio, the Goyard is a little big, but I think it’s great. And the Drag is too! 
I did get it for a ‘reasonable’  price, and I think it’s a beautiful bag - I really really really appreciate this link to the Drag thread!


Katinahat said:


> You do! I have 4 black crossbody bags! The two shown plus my KS nylon with leather accents I use for dog walking etc and a chain crossbody/shoulder carry.
> 
> All the bags you are deciding about are fabulous in there own way - and there in lies the problem!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I don’t know, but I figure I’ll know it when I see it.
> 
> I‘m not at Bag Peace - I feel I have too many and it makes me nervous and fidgety.
> But every time I think that I should sell something, I handle it and think “Dammit - I really like this!”
> But - I think of selling because there’s a small something I don’t love about the bag(s).
> 
> 1) Hermes Drag II - beautiful bag, glorious color (Rouge H - the redder shade too), lovely goatskin lining, it’s lovely and hard to find. But - it’s bigger than I need, it’s hand or arm carry only (not that I hate that but), it’s a bit boxy, and I have the TB McGraw, the Ferragamo Studio, and a Goyard in red.
> So I think about selling it - but… it’s beautiful!
> 
> 2) Dior Be Dior - I adore the leather, the silver handle and back pocket are so fun, leather lining, beautifully made, can be carried by hand or with shoulder strap. But, it’s bigger than I’d like and it’s heavy. And I have the H Dalvy and the Vibrato Picotin in blue.
> So I think about selling it - but… it’s beautiful!
> 
> 3) LV Pallas - it’s a great bag, and I like that it’s my ‘dark brown’ bag. But it’s huge, it’s a black hole inside, and it doesn’t have much structure.
> But Mr Cookie bought it for me, so it stays.
> 
> 4) I have 9 black bags - 5 are Every Day bags, 4 are more seasonal or travel bags. I think I will list my MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, because I don’t need 2 black crossbody bags… or do I? < sigh >


Looking at your answers as well as others I see I am not the only struggling with what stays and what goes. Some things are an easy decision others are not. I have a red PLG Mini I have not used this year. It is not expensive and I have the room but I rarely wear a bright red, but then I think it is comfortable, cute and they no longer make the color and mine is pristine. So I get it!


----------



## dcooney4

pjns said:


> Hi, not sure  if I’m posting on the right thread. (Please redirect me if I am)
> 
> So, here’s the sitch: I’m looking a like a work/day bag and currently choosing between the Saint Laurent Men’s Large Black SDJ and the Thom Browne‘s Black Pebbled Calfskin Large Duet Tote.
> 
> I really like the form of these two and especially because it can fit my work laptop and both has a shoulder strap (i have occasional contact dermatitis on my hands)
> 
> I’m pretty torn… any advice?


Do they both have crossbody straps? Definitely check the weight on them . After a long day you don’t want a heavy bag . They are both lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Here it is! Polene Neuf in Dune.
> 
> View attachment 5412155


So pretty!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## pjns

Cordeliere said:


> I like both.  Can see why you are torn.   The SDJ would probably have better resale value as it is more widely known.   That is not a reason to buy a bag, but it is a factor to consider.  Also consider the weight.  Which ever you pick, make sure you can return in case the bag is not all that you expect.



I never really considered the weight. Will now definitely do. Will do more research then. Thanks dear x


----------



## pjns

dcooney4 said:


> Do they both have crossbody straps? Definitely check the weight on them . After a long day you don’t want a heavy bag . They are both lovely.



yes. Both of them have straps, I’m leaning towards the Thom Browne (maybe because of the gloss on the picture).Definitely have to check the weight. Thom Browne looks heavier. Tried SDJ the other day in Melbourne, looked fab and fairly light. But def have to check the weight. Thanks for the advice x


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> This will absolutely never ever fit me. I don’t even think it would fit half of me.  But I flagged it in case some lovely petite lady here might be interested.



I think for me the fit would be about the same as my navy 60ies set.... the one I butchered strips from a suit jacket into in the second attempt of altering it. I wouldn´t ever have done this to a prescious couture piece.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’ve found it. What a stunning piece. I can see you in it from your styling pics @880. Shame it wouldn’t fit. I do not consider myself petite but with its fit and flare it’s made for a pear like me (or DD1). It would all depend on the flare of the skirt.
> 
> Great alterations advice @cowgirlboots. You are so clever.



Thank-you! It´s definetely the right shape for a pear- but according to the measurements that pear would have to have a tiny upper body...  
I think meanwhile it sold. There must be people out there who are actually that tiny... not me for sure! Not even atm when I´m down to the same weight I had at 16. Bone structure gets in the way...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Even a tutorial can’t help me sometimes! Hand stitching if it’s simple or, more often, pay an alterations service. It makes a lot of purchases more expensive!



Oh, I´m sure it´s costly to pay for alterations. I never did so yet, but had other people ask me could I help out because the quote they had from the local tailoring service seemed too high for them. Sometimes I politely declined and shook my head in disbelief after they had left (when a neighbour told me the tailor asked for 8€/the pair to shorten his wife´s pants and she had 10 pairs to do.... oops, sorry, not me, not for free as you certainly expect!) sometimes I´m happy to help as for example when another neighbour brought one curtain panel that was already pinned and all it needed was one straight seam. 



Katinahat said:


> Does your passion for bags ever lead you to purchase them for other people and do you like other people purchasing for you?


Yes, I love to hunt for bags for my DD´s for Birthdays or Christmas. 
And no, I really don´t like other people to buy bags for me, not even DH. He knows what I like, but he is an awful shopper and will always pay too much. So I discourage him right away. 
At the last flea market though he bought a very quirky and very cheap vintage "bag" for me which I love. It´s technically a "cozy" for a warm or cold bottle, but makes a pretty handbag to go with a 50ies summer dress. I loved him buying me a surprise in this case. DS snitched and told me the price. For once DH did not overpay!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> To quote myself to continue the topic, I have thoughts on how to buy a bag for someone else .  If I wanted to give someone a bag, I would do more delving into their opinions about bags.  In a casual conversation, I would start talking about a bag I had recently purchased or planned to purchase.  I would talk about how it ticked all my boxes in terms of size, closure type, carry type, degree of sturcture, etc.  Then I would ask what was important to the other person in a bag.  If they couldn't answer I would ask them about their favorite bag they had ever owned.   Whenever we were out, I would comment on other people's bags and ask their opinion about specific aspects of a bag.  "have you ever had a bag with a shoulder strap that long?  How did you like it?"   'Or I love that bag except it is just too thick for me.  I bang into stuff.  What about you?  Do thick bags bother you?"   Or take her with you shopping for clothes and wander past the table of clearance bags and hold them up and discuss them.   It would be a slow process but then your chances of getting a winner are much higher.



Great approach! With my younger DD I usually watch her closely while shopping to see which bags she likes and properly listen to her comments on other people´s bags. Last time I bought for her she had explicetely told me beforehand she was in the market for a tiny brown bag to match the new outfits we had bought together. I couldn´t find any brown, but went for a dark nude Rebecca Minkoff WOC that did the trick. After her older sister educated her on Rebecca Minkoff being a contemporary designer she iked it even more.


----------



## Cordeliere

I just had two epiphanies I want to share.  I have been pondering why I am bothered by having more bags than I carry.  It is neither a space nor a money issue.   Partly it is the overwhelming burden of perfectionism.  The bags I am considering selling are not absolutely perfect for me.  They can be perfect bags but not perfect for me.  Any minor thing that bothers me in the least little way (size, weight, color, feel) is fatal.   I am also bothered that I made a judgment mistake in buying the bag that is not absolutely perfect for me, even though there was no way I could know in advance that it would not be perfect for me.  The great is not supposed to be the enemy of the good, but in my purse collection, it is.  I need to make room in my collection for the good.

My second realization that I am not bothered by other things that I buy and don't use.  DH and I have a magnificent pool table that we bought over 30 years ago and don't use.  We have moved it multiple times, refinished  it, re-felted it and bought the table its own $$$ expensive room in terms of extra square footage in the house.  We have a swimming pool we use about once a year.  We have a home gym that gets used every other year.  Last summer I bought a tricked out Webber grill and have never used it.  Do I feel bad about any of these?   No.  Do I feel stressed out that I don't use any of these things.   No.  Why should I hold my bags to a higher standard?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> @*BowieFan1971*
> 
> I have questions for you.  A while back you were talking about what a great value LV epi is.    What are the things you like about it?   I understand that it is heavier than LV canvas.   Is it about the same weight as a same sized non LV bag, or is it lighter?   How does it wear?  Is it scratch or corner wear prone?  Is there anything special to consider when evaluating an epi piece?    Is epi highly faked?
> 
> In case you are wondering, the "good enough" potential travel bag I was considering is in epi (purse not luggage).  It is ivory, which I am not crazy about, but the only alternative color for this bag is black, which I don't want.  I got more excited about the bag this morning when I realized I could jazz it up with bag charms.   It meets all my numerous hard to meet criteria except I don't love it.  But love might bloom here.  Please weigh in.



The alarm bells ring.... you don´t love it... you could jazz it up....   

I only own the one epi LV Alma pm and a matching very vintage long wallet. I haven´t worn both so far. Both were bought preloved from a shop that sells stuff "as it is" at prices reflecting this. The bag is from the 90ies and has no significant signs or wear and tear. It was dirty, but cleaned up very nicely. The bottom corners of the Alma are normal leather. There was very slight wear.
The wallet should be about the same age- it only has two card slots.... It was rather cheap and much dirtyer than the bag. Cleaned up nicely too. It had a few tiny cracks where the flap folds which could be fixed. The interior is leather except for in the card slots (where peeling is starting) and fine. I had ordered another wallet with more non leather lining components which I returned immediately, because the peeling and stickiness were bad.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I totally understand the too big, or too heavy, or too boxy.


exactly
Also +1 with @cowgirlsboots directly above. Don’t buy something you need to jazz up or learn to love
i had a red epi SLG circa 1990s that just simply never aged. It probably could have survived a tank 



Katinahat said:


> All the bags you are deciding about are fabulous in there own way - and there in lies the problem!


@Cookiefiend, is there room in your collection and closet for bags that are just beautiful



pjns said:


> So, here’s the sitch: I’m looking a like a work/day bag and currently choosing between the Saint Laurent Men’s Large Black SDJ and the Thom Browne‘s Black Pebbled Calfskin Large Duet Tote.
> 
> I really like the form of these two and especially because it can fit my work laptop and both has a shoulder strap (i have occasional contact dermatitis on my hands)


love both, but as per subsequent posts, like @Cordeliere ’s, it seems SDJ is lighter



Cordeliere said:


> like both. Can see why you are torn. The SDJ would probably have better resale value as it is more widely known. That is not a reason to buy a bag, but it is a factor to consider. Also consider the weight. Which ever you pick, make sure you can return in case the bag is not all that you expect.



I have decided finally to ask my SAs to weigh in on whether I should let go of my 35 trim II bags, each purchased for 600 or 800 USD, and worn quite a bit. After hearing everyone’s opinions, they are going to be rehomed to a younger friend who is a working mom who will use them a lot. I may also release my ebene victoria II to another friend bc when I reach for a Victoria II, I only end up using etoupe. (I used the ebene a lot circa 2012, when bittersweet brown was the new black). So, these bags have earned retirement from previous cost per wear.  I’m now pondering whether to release a BV metallic hobo, that I think is gorgeous and that I got for a great price, and a 226 metallic reissue. Perhaps the hobo, since at the time, I really wanted a metallic mini cabat (but was unwilling to pay). I’m not really a hobo person, but 8 keep thinking if I ever go to a dive bar in Brooklyn and am wearing jeans it might be ideal . .. that hasn’t happened in years  Lol







@Cordeliere, you have a very pampered pool table  if you choose to be a perfectionist in only one area such as bags, so long as that makes you happy, why not


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Just a disclaimer that, that's my opinion regards '90s LV. I'm always interested in seeing 80s/90s Epi because they bring back memories.
> 
> I have no experience with new/newer Epi leather and would have to bow to those that do.




Alma from 1996 for you...
(pre tlc)



I made a bag organizer to make sure she keeps her shape and I keep my sanity as all my stuff tumbling around in a bag drives me crazy.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Totally off topic. I have a long weekend with a day off work tomorrow. I’ve been feeling out of sorts so DH took me for a walk with the dog late afternoon then insisted I come out with him this evening to find some joy. I found it hard to make the effort so went for a relaxed style with jeans and this top which works with mini Alexa.
> View attachment 5409944
> 
> First, pre dinner drinks at a lovely shore front inn with the sea in the background.
> View attachment 5409945
> 
> And for all those of you who enjoy looking at lovely food, we went on to a harbour restaurant where they did the best steaks! Delicious food, loving company, good for the soul!
> View attachment 5409947
> View attachment 5409946
> View attachment 5409948



Seeing this makes me very happy! You deserve the long week-end and nice experiences!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Your post illustrates how important it is to have the right bag for the way you travel.  Our trips are typically 25 days long and involve seeing a lot of places in whatever country we visit.   We can end up with 6 legs of flights, so I have to have a purse that works through airports.   As far as real luggage, DH and I each have roller bags the size of aircraft carriers.  I bring too many clean clothes home so I have to learn to pack 75% of what I think I need.   I would love to be able to travel with just a backpack.


This vintage Jaguar bag is my absolute travel bag. It´s thick buffalo leather and sturdy as a tank. I can pack it as full and heavy as I want - once it weighed in at 4.5 kilos- and it does not stress it at all. It has been under my feet in the car endless times and never suffered. 
It´s too small for a laptop, though. But I own several bigger Goldpfeil bags from the same material- from halfway elegant shapes up to grandma´s shopper style- that would be big enough. Mine were all between 25€ and 75€ and worth every Euro.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Spring cleaning my purse closet, and getting rid of bags I don't use. I have two black camera bags, same size. One MM Glam Slam, and one Rebecca Minkoff. Rebecca Minkoff is going to the local charity for DV victims. I only need one black camera bag. My two Ted Baker heart bags are adorable, but don't get used much. I'm going to try them out as Church bags. If I still don't use them, they will go. My Ferragamo W bag and BV Campana are both purple satchels of similar size, but I love any use them both, and I just can't part with either of them! I use my beautiful RM coral bags, not my Guess one, so it's going to the charity. My Eileen Fisher knot bag is also going - I have too many black bags!  I'm getting a new Polene bag (Number 9-mini), and giving my Number Six to a friend, since I almost never use it. My patent leather MM bucket bag is going to my aunt. I have two other black bucket bags I wear a lot more, and don't have to baby like I tend to do with patent leather. I really should give up my Jimmy Choo BonBon since I almost never wear it, but can't make myself. It's a work of art, imo (pic below).
> 
> View attachment 5410838



She is a work of art! If I were you I´d keep her as exactly this.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, looks likes the Gao was too good to be true. After the seller countered an offer from me and I accepted, they cancelled the order saying the bag is not available! Wow! Totally unprofessional! Very disappointed! Now I have to look again or spend more money…



I´m so sorry for you! This is disappointing and enragingly (does this word exist?) unprofessional!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> She is a work of art! If I were you I´d keep her as exactly this.



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Soap or candle wax works too.



Or the silicone spray that makes your hair easier to comb.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Trying again…found this Prada tote that is a similar style and feel to the Coach Bay tote I use so much. And I think the color will be tangerine I want. And it cost 20% less than the Gao. I hope this works out…maybe the Gao fell out because I was meant to get this one, which I did not see before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411313
> View attachment 5411314



She´s very nice!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5411345
> 
> Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.



This lady is a  S T U N N E R !


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Those of you not in purse peace what are you searching for? Is it a certain brand, color, or style? How do you find purse peace? For me bags are a big distraction .



When the big bad bag itch creeps up I go on Instagram and look at reseller posts- the abundance of bags makes them so random I usually lose interest...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I am 4 bags-in and 2 bags-out away from purse peace.   Three of the desired bags are Hermes and for the fourth one, the brand does not matter.  The one that done not matter is the travel bag I have discussed at nauseam here.  I expect to buy the epi bag I have discussed.  Just giving myself a week or two to change my mind.
> 
> Of the other three bags in, I know exactly what I want when it comes to 2.   Since they are not bags Hermes has made for many years, I have to wait for someone who has one to sell it.  These are the two I want and they have to be in these exact colors and size.
> 
> Sadly I have had a chance to buy both of these.  The orange picotin was for sale in the Paris flea market.  I saw it one day and took DH back to see it the next day.  When we went back, it was on hold for Andy Worhal's muse, Baby Jane Holzer.  DH is obsessed with wanting me to have that bag. He thinks it expresses my personality better than all my dowdy lady bags.   I always felt that Baby Jane stole my bag.
> 
> View attachment 5411715
> 
> 
> 
> The other one was for sale on the Real Real.   It is a 32cm Massai cut.  I had never paid much attention to this style until I saw it in this color.  I hesitated because it had a zipper close and, in general, I hate zippers.  Someone else snapped it up.  Hermes did not make a lot of bags in this style.  They made a lot of Massai bags (much deeper) but not a lot of Massai cuts (shallow).  It is probably stupid for me to continue to pursue this bag as I will probably seldom carry it, but I want a light neutral.  It is the collector in me.  I want all the spots filled.
> 
> View attachment 5411716
> 
> 
> Wanting these two is not especially disruptive to my mental well being.  I just check all the sellers once or twice a day.  A two minute job.  But it does keep me searching and resisting getting sucked down another rabbit hole.
> 
> What is disruptive is wanting something and not being able to figure out what bag would satisfy my requirements.   The right travel bag has been an extremely disruptive to purse peace.  The fourth bag-in is just perplexing.   In Hermes there is a leather called chevre de comomandel (CDC).  It is goat skin that has a patterning that people refer to as a spine (probably was on the goat's spine). It grosses some people out, but I love it.  The first Hermes bag that really excited me was a Kelly in CDC and I have never gotten over that lust.  CDC was mostly used in Kellys or Birkins which I don't want.  I have a Birkin and a Kelly (and previously had 2 Kellys).  I don't want another of either.  I have only seen the leather used in 2 other styles which I am not wild about.  I keep hoping to find some random bag that I like in CDC.  Hermes does a lot of random things and I am hoping they made some small bag I like in raisin CDC.  Here is an example of CDC.
> View attachment 5411730
> 
> 
> Moving on from what I want to what to get rid of.  The two that I plan to sell are definitely disruptive.   One of them I love (Sac 404), but because it is so ridiculously old fashioned it is hard to carry.  Too big for a date bag and obviously does not look right with my cut off jean shorts.  The quality is mind blowing.   The style makes me feel like I am taking a trip on the Orient Express.   Other than on the Orient Express, where can I carry this bag?   I am going to list it on ebay in the fall.  I find that Oct-Nov is a good time to sell, especially for dark bags.  I don't like to list things when we are going to be in and out of town.  The disruptive aspect is I plan to sell the Sac 404, and then I hold it, and I am in love all over again.  So why don't I keep it?  Because having too many bags stresses me out.
> 
> View attachment 5411733
> 
> This bag may be saved from the chopping block by my acquisition of this bag charm.  The bag charm looks the best on this bag and the charm does tone down the bag's severity.  We will see.
> View attachment 5411740
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is a Trim.  It just doesn't feel good on my arm.   I paid too much for it and it was non returnable.  To date I have never lost money on a bag sale because I bought at good prices.  The price I paid for it would not be unreasonable if it were pristine, but it has some scratches so I would go through some crap selling it.  Hermes buyers are insane when it comes to wanting pristine.    I plan to hold it about 5 years and wait for prices to increase more.   I wish I could talk myself into selling it and the Sac 404 at the same time.  I expect to make $600 on the Sac 404 which would cover the loss on the Trim, but I can't talk myself into it.  I am kicking this can down the road.  I am going to try carry it and see if it grows on me.
> 
> View attachment 5411739
> 
> 
> I can sum up my bag angst:   (1) What to do about a travel bag (2) Is today the day that someone will list my Picotin or my Massai Cut (3) Why can't I find a bag in raisin CDC that I like and (4) Should I sell or keep the Sac 404 or the Trim.  After the travel bag problem which I think is on the verge of being solved, the sell or keep problems vex me the most.   I could nudge the sell or keep dilemmas along if I made a point of carrying those 2 bags a lot.  That would force a decision.



I totally adore your black "old fashioned" bag. She is beautiful and imo works with everything from nighty via posh to cut off jeans (not that I´d wear them... my legs aren´t what they used to be anymore...) I´d keep her!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I just had two epiphanies I want to share.  I have been pondering why I am bothered by having more bags than I carry.  It is neither a space nor a money issue.   Partly it is the overwhelming burden of perfectionism.  The bags I am considering selling are not absolutely perfect for me.  They can be perfect bags but not perfect for me.  Any minor thing that bothers me in the least little way (size, weight, color, feel) is fatal.   I am also bothered that I made a judgment mistake in buying the bag that is not absolutely perfect for me, even though there was no way I could know in advance that it would not be perfect for me.  The great is not supposed to be the enemy of the good, but in my purse collection, it is.  I need to make room in my collection for the good.
> 
> My second realization that I am not bothered by other things that I buy and don't use.  DH and I have a magnificent pool table that we bought over 30 years ago and don't use.  We have moved it multiple times, refinished  it, re-felted it and bought the table its own $$$ expensive room in terms of extra square footage in the house.  We have a swimming pool we use about once a year.  We have a home gym that gets used every other year.  Last summer I bought a tricked out Webber grill and have never used it.  Do I feel bad about any of these?   No.  Do I feel stressed out that I don't use any of these things.   No.  Why should I hold my bags to a higher standard?



Your thoughts could have been uttered by my DS- not regarding bags, but other specific items dear to him. I absolutely feel what you mean.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> I just had two epiphanies I want to share.  I have been pondering why I am bothered by having more bags than I carry.  It is neither a space nor a money issue.   Partly it is the overwhelming burden of perfectionism.  The bags I am considering selling are not absolutely perfect for me.  They can be perfect bags but not perfect for me.  Any minor thing that bothers me in the least little way (size, weight, color, feel) is fatal.   I am also bothered that I made a judgment mistake in buying the bag that is not absolutely perfect for me, even though there was no way I could know in advance that it would not be perfect for me.  The great is not supposed to be the enemy of the good, but in my purse collection, it is.  I need to make room in my collection for the good.
> 
> My second realization that I am not bothered by other things that I buy and don't use.  DH and I have a magnificent pool table that we bought over 30 years ago and don't use.  We have moved it multiple times, refinished  it, re-felted it and bought the table its own $$$ expensive room in terms of extra square footage in the house.  We have a swimming pool we use about once a year.  We have a home gym that gets used every other year.  Last summer I bought a tricked out Webber grill and have never used it.  Do I feel bad about any of these?   No.  Do I feel stressed out that I don't use any of these things.   No.  Why should I hold my bags to a higher standard?


You are right. I am going to think on this more.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Alma from 1996 for you...
> (pre tlc)
> View attachment 5412188
> 
> 
> I made a bag organizer to make sure she keeps her shape and I keep my sanity as all my stuff tumbling around in a bag drives me crazy.


The Alma is gorgeous, for sure, but that Jaguar!?!


----------



## BowieFan1971

pjns said:


> Hi, not sure  if I’m posting on the right thread. (Please redirect me if I am)
> 
> So, here’s the sitch: I’m looking a like a work/day bag and currently choosing between the Saint Laurent Men’s Large Black SDJ and the Thom Browne‘s Black Pebbled Calfskin Large Duet Tote.
> 
> I really like the form of these two and especially because it can fit my work laptop and both has a shoulder strap (i have occasional contact dermatitis on my hands)
> 
> I’m pretty torn… any advice?


The SdJ has a little something the other doesn’t. I think it is a more versatile style that would compliment a greater range of outfits.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> I don’t know, but I figure I’ll know it when I see it.
> 
> I‘m not at Bag Peace - I feel I have too many and it makes me nervous and fidgety.
> But every time I think that I should sell something, I handle it and think “Dammit - I really like this!”
> But - I think of selling because there’s a small something I don’t love about the bag(s).
> 
> 1) Hermes Drag II - beautiful bag, glorious color (Rouge H - the redder shade too), lovely goatskin lining, it’s lovely and hard to find. But - it’s bigger than I need, it’s hand or arm carry only (not that I hate that but), it’s a bit boxy, and I have the TB McGraw, the Ferragamo Studio, and a Goyard in red.
> So I think about selling it - but… it’s beautiful!
> 
> 2) Dior Be Dior - I adore the leather, the silver handle and back pocket are so fun, leather lining, beautifully made, can be carried by hand or with shoulder strap. But, it’s bigger than I’d like and it’s heavy. And I have the H Dalvy and the Vibrato Picotin in blue.
> So I think about selling it - but… it’s beautiful!
> 
> 3) LV Pallas - it’s a great bag, and I like that it’s my ‘dark brown’ bag. But it’s huge, it’s a black hole inside, and it doesn’t have much structure.
> But Mr Cookie bought it for me, so it stays.
> 
> 4) I have 9 black bags - 5 are Every Day bags, 4 are more seasonal or travel bags. I think I will list my MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, because I don’t need 2 black crossbody bags… or do I? < sigh >


Don’t sell the Drag!!!!!! I own it vicariously through you!


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> Perhaps the hobo, since at the time, I really wanted a metallic mini cabat (but was unwilling to pay). I’m not really a hobo person, but 8 keep thinking if I ever go to a dive bar in Brooklyn and am wearing jeans it might be ideal . .. that hasn’t happened in years  Lol
> 
> @Cordeliere, you have a very pampered pool table



I burst out laughing when I read that you were saving a bag in case you ever went to a dive bar again.   DH gave me the expectant look that says "you have to explain what's so funny."   Then I read part of your post to him and he didn't get it.  I had to explain why it was funny to me.  Then in best DH form, he said "you need to add a dive bar bag to your collection.  We are more likely to go to a dive bar than her."   See how the purse forum is enabling?

Yes our pool table is very pampered.  After that post I did a rough calculation of how much the pool table's room cost and decided it was almost as much as the original cost of a Himalayan birkin from the store--not reseller.  Then I immediately told myself, don't think about that.  We keep the table and take care of it because we had it custom made about  3 months after we got married and we superstitiously believe if we got rid of it, we would end up in divorce.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> I burst out laughing when I read that you were saving a bag in case you ever went to a dive bar again.   DH gave me the expectant look that says "you have to explain what's so funny."   Then I read part of your post to him and he didn't get it.  I had to explain why it was funny to me.  Then in best DH form, he said "you need to add a dive bar bag to your collection.  We are more likely to go to a dive bar than her."   See how the purse forum is enabling?
> 
> Yes our pool table is very pampered.  After that post I did a rough calculation of how much the pool table's room cost and decided it was almost as much as the original cost of a Himalayan birkin from the store--not reseller.  Then I immediately told myself, don't think about that.  We keep the table and take care of it because we had it custom made about  3 months after we got married and we superstitiously believe if we got rid of it, we would end up in divorce.


The Trim could pass for a dive bar bag….not that I am trying to enable you…


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> This vintage Jaguar bag is my absolute travel bag. It´s thick buffalo leather and sturdy as a tank. I can pack it as full and heavy as I want - once it weighed in at 4.5 kilos- and it does not stress it at all. It has been under my feet in the car endless times and never suffered.
> It´s too small for a laptop, though. But I own several bigger Goldpfeil bags from the same material- from halfway elegant shapes up to grandma´s shopper style- that would be big enough. Mine were all between 25€ and 75€ and worth every Euro.
> View attachment 5412201


What a cool bag.  Your relationship with it is special.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Trim could pass for a dive bar bag….not that I am trying to enable you…


Since the internet can answer all questions from the banal to the existential, I googled "appropriate clothes for dive bar" not really expecting there to be an answer.  But there was. 









						What to Wear: To a Dive Bar
					

(Source: Free People, Urban Outfitters, Nordstrom) The weekend is finally here and if you're anything like us, you have plans to go out to the local dive bar (Erotic Photohunt, anyone?). This calls ...




					www.livingly.com
				




I learned that cross bodies are the thing.  I will put the Trim's long strap on her and take her to a dive bar and see if she shines.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

I really enjoy the thoughtful and insightful posts on this thread, and all the humour!  

@Katinahat I hope you’re having better days. Your Mulberry bags - SBS and Alexa Icon are lovely, real classics!
@dcooney4 great question about purse peace. I agree with @Jereni bags are a distraction and I’m at purse peace with Chanel bags (so crazy expensive now). Are you referring to your Cranberry PLG Mini - that is a really pretty colour.
@coffee2go Re: multiples, I have the same colour in different styles (Etain Bolide and Etain Massai Cut), the same style in different colours (Reissue in black and red, wallet on chain in black and red)
@Cordeliere I love your thought process on the bags on your watch list. I love the raisin colour of the Whitebus picture you shared. I don’t have any advice on your bag angst. The bags you’re thinking of releasing are beautiful. Perhaps we’re just custodians of beautiful things and you’ll know when you’re ready to move things on to another owner?

Your post and pictures surfaced to my mind that I would consider letting go of my Hermes Massai Cut 40 in Etain. It’s a wonderful leather - Evergrain, the bag is large, it’s a hobo. I’ll have to take some photos of me wearing different outfits with the bag to help my decision. The bag has a long strap that would make this bag usable as a crossbody (if you were a tall person, and I am not a tall person.) @Cordeliere keep an eye out for a Massai Cut 32 that comes with both straps, for greater versatility. We have a trip coming up. I have a few bags on my list to look for, research, and investigate on that trip. The Massai Cut may be my one in one out sacrifice bag if I am successful finding a new addition.



I’m inspired by @880 ‘s outfit and bag pictures - she looks great in all outfits and with all bags! I adore the bags you’re considering rehoming. Gorgeous dress you’re wearing with the metallic BV and metallic Reissue. I love the shawl in the background of your group bag pic.
@Vintage Leather sending hugs to you and your mama.
@Cookiefiend I get what you mean about being bag fidgety. Those are great bags you’ve mentioned.
@pjns Wonderful choices for work bags. Others have already mentioned considering the weight and shoulder strap functionality. I struggle with carrying a laptop in a nice leather bag because my work laptop is large and heavy. Good luck with your decision!
@cowgirlsboots very pretty Alma and wonderful travel bag!
@JenJBS congratulations on your new bag, pretty colour! How are the first  few days of the new job?


----------



## ms p

Thank you for sharing. This is an excellent post. I thought I'm the only one who "nit pick" on all my bag's "flaw" (for me). Sometimes I think I'm doing this as I'm supposed to be a minimalist but as I keep on buying so I continue selling if it's not "perfect". Sometimes I think I'm just too bored. I enjoy buying and try new bags but hate to sell. But because I buy I need to sell. I always question myself why am I putting myself through this.



Cordeliere said:


> I just had two epiphanies I want to share.  I have been pondering why I am bothered by having more bags than I carry.  It is neither a space nor a money issue.   Partly it is the overwhelming burden of perfectionism.  The bags I am considering selling are not absolutely perfect for me.  They can be perfect bags but not perfect for me.  Any minor thing that bothers me in the least little way (size, weight, color, feel) is fatal.   I am also bothered that I made a judgment mistake in buying the bag that is not absolutely perfect for me, even though there was no way I could know in advance that it would not be perfect for me.  The great is not supposed to be the enemy of the good, but in my purse collection, it is.  I need to make room in my collection for the good.
> 
> My second realization that I am not bothered by other things that I buy and don't use.  DH and I have a magnificent pool table that we bought over 30 years ago and don't use.  We have moved it multiple times, refinished  it, re-felted it and bought the table its own $$$ expensive room in terms of extra square footage in the house.  We have a swimming pool we use about once a year.  We have a home gym that gets used every other year.  Last summer I bought a tricked out Webber grill and have never used it.  Do I feel bad about any of these?   No.  Do I feel stressed out that I don't use any of these things.   No.  Why should I hold my bags to a higher standard?


----------



## coffee2go

Hi there! I know we’re more focused on bag discussions, but I would like also to discuss fashion shopping preferences. Yesterday I went to an outlet store, not the big outlets that have dedicated brand outlets, but a multibrand outlet, that doesn’t have special merchandise produced for the outlet, but the one that buys the leftover stock, so usually you can’t find multiple of the same item. I found these two bags, one YSL I’m not sure which year this canvas was released and whether it’s from men’s line and the other was from Ferragamo. The YSL was great except the opening part, I hate when there is this type of opening. The Ferragamo one was super cute, if I hadn’t bought several bags this year already, I would have gone for it. The color was quite versatile and the shape of the bag seems functional. My only issue with this type of hobo bags trend that YSL, Gucci and other brands have jumped one, there is no zip closure, so I’m afraid the items can fall out. Maybe this style of the bag is mostly for being shoulder-carried, so one doesn’t necessarily needs a zip, as the bag stays secure under your armpit, but still it wouldn’t hurt to have a zip pocket at least.

So I skipped the bags, but then went to check out the accessories section, and I couldn’t believe I found a pair of Old Celine earring for half of the retail price they used to be priced at. There are lots of dedicated Old Celine resellers, so would I ever want to buy smth it would have been way overpriced, so I did bought the earrings, and they are simply gorgeous.

My point is, I think what I like about shopping in general is the thrill of looking and finding some rare/unique pieces, or a deal on an item, it’s way more fun for me than sipping champagne while being catered to by SA at a luxury store. I love the good bargain  Do any of you feel the same? Outlet or vintage/secondhand stores vs luxury stores shopping experience.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> exactly
> Also +1 with @cowgirlsboots directly above. Don’t buy something you need to jazz up or learn to love
> i had a red epi SLG circa 1990s that just simply never aged. It probably could have survived a tank
> 
> 
> @Cookiefiend, is there room in your collection and closet for bags that are just beautiful
> 
> 
> love both, but as per subsequent posts, like @Cordeliere ’s, it seems SDJ is lighter
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided finally to ask my SAs to weigh in on whether I should let go of my 35 trim II bags, each purchased for 600 or 800 USD, and worn quite a bit. After hearing everyone’s opinions, they are going to be rehomed to a younger friend who is a working mom who will use them a lot. I may also release my ebene victoria II to another friend bc when I reach for a Victoria II, I only end up using etoupe. (I used the ebene a lot circa 2012, when bittersweet brown was the new black). So, these bags have earned retirement from previous cost per wear.  I’m now pondering whether to release a BV metallic hobo, that I think is gorgeous and that I got for a great price, and a 226 metallic reissue. Perhaps the hobo, since at the time, I really wanted a metallic mini cabat (but was unwilling to pay). I’m not really a hobo person, but 8 keep thinking if I ever go to a dive bar in Brooklyn and am wearing jeans it might be ideal . .. that hasn’t happened in years  Lol
> 
> View attachment 5412174
> View attachment 5412175
> View attachment 5412193
> View attachment 5412195
> View attachment 5412194
> 
> @Cordeliere, you have a very pampered pool table  if you choose to be a perfectionist in only one area such as bags, so long as that makes you happy, why not


You are going to have some very happy friends.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Alma from 1996 for you...
> (pre tlc)
> View attachment 5412188
> 
> 
> I made a bag organizer to make sure she keeps her shape and I keep my sanity as all my stuff tumbling around in a bag drives me crazy.


So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

coffee2go said:


> Hi there! I know we’re more focused on bag discussions, but I would like also to discuss fashion shopping preferences. Yesterday I went to an outlet store, not the big outlets that have dedicated brand outlets, but a multibrand outlet, that doesn’t have special merchandise produced for the outlet, but the one that buys the leftover stock, so usually you can’t find multiple of the same item. I found these two bags, one YSL I’m not sure which year this canvas was released and whether it’s from men’s line and the other was from Ferragamo. The YSL was great except the opening part, I hate when there is this type of opening. The Ferragamo one was super cute, if I hadn’t bought several bags this year already, I would have gone for it. The color was quite versatile and the shape of the bag seems functional. My only issue with this type of hobo bags trend that YSL, Gucci and other brands have jumped one, there is no zip closure, so I’m afraid the items can fall out. Maybe this style of the bag is mostly for being shoulder-carried, so one doesn’t necessarily needs a zip, as the bag stays secure under your armpit, but still it wouldn’t hurt to have a zip pocket at least.
> 
> So I skipped the bags, but then went to check out the accessories section, and I couldn’t believe I found a pair of Old Celine earring for half of the retail price they used to be priced at. There are lots of dedicated Old Celine resellers, so would I ever want to buy smth it would have been way overpriced, so I did bought the earrings, and they are simply gorgeous.
> 
> My point is, I think what I like about shopping in general is the thrill of looking and finding some rare/unique pieces, or a deal on an item, it’s way more fun for me than sipping champagne while being catered to by SA at a luxury store. I love the good bargain  Do any of you feel the same? Outlet or vintage/secondhand stores vs luxury stores shopping experience.
> 
> View attachment 5412397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412399


I love a good bargain.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> I really enjoy the thoughtful and insightful posts on this thread, and all the humour!
> 
> @Katinahat I hope you’re having better days. Your Mulberry bags - SBS and Alexa Icon are lovely, real classics!
> @dcooney4 great question about purse peace. I agree with @Jereni bags are a distraction and I’m at purse peace with Chanel bags (so crazy expensive now). Are you referring to your Cranberry PLG Mini - that is a really pretty colour.
> @coffee2go Re: multiples, I have the same colour in different styles (Etain Bolide and Etain Massai Cut), the same style in different colours (Reissue in black and red, wallet on chain in black and red)
> @Cordeliere I love your thought process on the bags on your watch list. I love the raisin colour of the Whitebus picture you shared. I don’t have any advice on your bag angst. The bags you’re thinking of releasing are beautiful. Perhaps we’re just custodians of beautiful things and you’ll know when you’re ready to move things on to another owner?
> 
> Your post and pictures surfaced to my mind that I would consider letting go of my Hermes Massai Cut 40 in Etain. It’s a wonderful leather - Evergrain, the bag is large, it’s a hobo. I’ll have to take some photos of me wearing different outfits with the bag to help my decision. The bag has a long strap that would make this bag usable as a crossbody (if you were a tall person, and I am not a tall person.) @Cordeliere keep an eye out for a Massai Cut 32 that comes with both straps, for greater versatility. We have a trip coming up. I have a few bags on my list to look for, research, and investigate on that trip. The Massai Cut may be my one in one out sacrifice bag if I am successful finding a new addition.
> View attachment 5412359
> 
> 
> I’m inspired by @880 ‘s outfit and bag pictures - she looks great in all outfits and with all bags! I adore the bags you’re considering rehoming. Gorgeous dress you’re wearing with the metallic BV and metallic Reissue. I love the shawl in the background of your group bag pic.
> @Vintage Leather sending hugs to you and your mama.
> @Cookiefiend I get what you mean about being bag fidgety. Those are great bags you’ve mentioned.
> @pjns Wonderful choices for work bags. Others have already mentioned considering the weight and shoulder strap functionality. I struggle with carrying a laptop in a nice leather bag because my work laptop is large and heavy. Good luck with your decision!
> @cowgirlsboots very pretty Alma and wonderful travel bag!
> @JenJBS congratulations on your new bag, pretty colour! How are the first  few days of the new job?


Not just the cranberry plg. I have been ruthless lately. If I wasn't wearing in the last two years no matter how pretty, I got rid of it. Now I am looking at the things that I forced myself to try and wear. I am worried I might get rid of too much. I am comfortable between 40 -45 bags depending on size. Right now I am on the low end.


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Cordeliere, travel bags are hard.  My mom loved Vera Bradley for travel because they are lightweight (good for those with shoulder or back issues) and have lots of compartments.  Also, they can be thrown into the washing machine after coming home from travels.



Travel bags ARE hard. Like @Cordeliere, I am also looking for the perfect travel bag, tho probably not as actively.

For me there’s also like 3 types of travel bags I want. One is the perfect fabulous ‘weekender’ bag, such as a duffle. Something I’d bring to a swanky bed and breakfast in the country, or carry on a plane. Currently for this I have an extra large nylon Longchamp, but it’s a little too much of a bottomless pit and getting quite dirty. But I haven’t found the right thing to replace it.

Then there is the day-of-travel / perfect medium-to-large carry-on bag. I like the idea of something fashionable *and* functional to have all my essentials in on the plane or the train, for trips where I have larger/checked luggage. Currently for this I use my medium Longchamp Cuir.


(not my pic, but this is the color)

Which is totally fine, but this bag doesn’t really thrill me anymore. Sometimes I use my Celine ‘Big’ bag, but that isn’t as easy to put under a plane seat.

The third type of travel bag I need/want is the perfect day bag for sightseeing around a city. In my mind, this would be a medium size bag, capable of fitting a mini umbrella and a small water bottle, with a secure but easy opening because I will be going in and out of it a lot. Currently for this I tend to use the Longchamp Cuir if that’s the carry-on bag I brought, but it’s not that easy to get in and out of actually. For our New York trip, I used my Valextra Iside, which worked pretty well, but it isn’t quite big enough for the water bottle / umbrella requirement.

So… that was a lot about travel bags lol. Thanks for letting me ramble!




baghabitz34 said:


> I am actively looking for a bag in a dark raspberry color. It’s a shade of pink I do not see very often. Ferragamo had a small Studio in this color & I missed it
> 
> Yes, bags are a big distraction. Especially if I’m bored, sad, etc.



LOVE a raspberry bag. Hope you find the perfect one soon!


----------



## dcooney4

Besides my carry on , I use this Mz Wallace Backpack. It has a travel sleeve and multiple pockets inside and out. Then I bring a Crossbody bag. Last trip I brought my Mz Wallace Bowery Crossbody in dawn. It has the most comfortable crossbody strap and in the evening the strap gets replaced with the leather covered chain strap. It worked great but I don’t carry a water bottle.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> Travel bags ARE hard.
> For me there’s also like 3 types of travel bags I want. One is* the perfect fabulous ‘weekender’ bag*, such as a duffle.
> Then there is the day-of-travel / perfect *medium-to-large carry-on bag.  *
> The third type of travel bag I need/want is the perfect day bag *for sightseeing around a city. *
> So… that was a lot about travel bags lol. Thanks for letting me ramble!


I love it that there is someone who dissects their bag needs more than I do.  And you don't get any gripes about long posts from me.  There is a big difference between explained and rambling.

Your bag needs are like nesting dolls.  Each one is progressively smaller.   Tell us more about the duffle for a weekender bag.   My mind is fuzzy about what makes something a duffle.  When I think duffle, I think those huge canvas bags that military people carried.


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> Besides my carry on , I use this Mz Wallace Backpack. It has a travel sleeve and multiple pockets inside and out. Then I bring a Crossbody bag. Last trip I brought my Mz Wallace Bowery Crossbody in dawn. It has the most comfortable crossbody strap and in the evening the strap gets replaced with the leather covered chain strap. It worked great but I don’t carry a water bottle.


That is a really good looking back pack.


----------



## BowieFan1971

coffee2go said:


> Hi there! I know we’re more focused on bag discussions, but I would like also to discuss fashion shopping preferences. Yesterday I went to an outlet store, not the big outlets that have dedicated brand outlets, but a multibrand outlet, that doesn’t have special merchandise produced for the outlet, but the one that buys the leftover stock, so usually you can’t find multiple of the same item. I found these two bags, one YSL I’m not sure which year this canvas was released and whether it’s from men’s line and the other was from Ferragamo. The YSL was great except the opening part, I hate when there is this type of opening. The Ferragamo one was super cute, if I hadn’t bought several bags this year already, I would have gone for it. The color was quite versatile and the shape of the bag seems functional. My only issue with this type of hobo bags trend that YSL, Gucci and other brands have jumped one, there is no zip closure, so I’m afraid the items can fall out. Maybe this style of the bag is mostly for being shoulder-carried, so one doesn’t necessarily needs a zip, as the bag stays secure under your armpit, but still it wouldn’t hurt to have a zip pocket at least.
> 
> So I skipped the bags, but then went to check out the accessories section, and I couldn’t believe I found a pair of Old Celine earring for half of the retail price they used to be priced at. There are lots of dedicated Old Celine resellers, so would I ever want to buy smth it would have been way overpriced, so I did bought the earrings, and they are simply gorgeous.
> 
> My point is, I think what I like about shopping in general is the thrill of looking and finding some rare/unique pieces, or a deal on an item, it’s way more fun for me than sipping champagne while being catered to by SA at a luxury store. I love the good bargain  Do any of you feel the same? Outlet or vintage/secondhand stores vs luxury stores shopping experience.
> 
> View attachment 5412397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412399


Absolutely! I don’t think I could allow myself to pay retail designer bag prices for a new bag. I honestly think I would not use one much at that point because I would not want to “ruin” it and would find myself “saving it for a special occasion” that of course never comes. That is a powerful inherited urge. I feel overjoyed when I get a great bag that is much better quality for the price of a mid-price bag. I have begun applying this rationale to other clothing items, too. It is about value.

Not only is the value there, but since it looks great but is not perfect, I feel more comfortable wearing it. Also, since I am older, it looks more natural to be out and about with a pre-loved designer bag because people assume that yes, it is real, but I have had it for a while.

In addition, I think there is a wider variety of styles to choose from, since you are not limited to current stock. You may not be able to get the current It bag, but wearing the latest trend has never really been a big thing for me. Plus a lot of what is in right now, like mini and crossbody bags, do not fit my needs or likes. Should top handle mid-sized bags become the thing, that could change.

Last but not least, I have cone to truly appreciate the quality of workmanship and materials that go into designer and vintage bags. Skilled craftsmen spent time and effort to make these bags and they were made to last. For me, it is a sign of respect to them to give these bags a life outside a trash dump or to be treated like crap because they are not new. They are beautiful items that deserve care and appreciation, but also to be worn and used as they were created to do.


----------



## coffee2go

BowieFan1971 said:


> Absolutely! I don’t think I could allow myself to pay retail designer bag prices for a new bag. I honestly think I would not use one much at that point because I would not want to “ruin” it and would find myself “saving it for a special occasion” that of course never comes. That is a powerful inherited urge. I feel overjoyed when I get a great bag that is much better quality for the price of a mid-price bag. I have begun applying this rationale to other clothing items, too. It is about value.
> 
> Not only is the value there, but since it looks great but is not perfect, I feel more comfortable wearing it. Also, since I am older, it looks more natural to be out and about with a designer bag because people assume that yes, it is real, but I have had it for a while.
> 
> In addition, I think there is a wider variety of styles to choose from, since you are not limited to current stock. You may not be able to get the current It bag, but wearing the latest trend has never really been a big thing for me. Plus a lot of what is in right now, like mini and crossbody bags, do not fit my needs or likes. Should top handle mid-sized bags become the thing, that could change.
> 
> Last but not least, I have cone to truly appreciate the quality of workmanship and materials that go into designer and vintage bags. Skilled craftsmen spent time and effort to make these bags and they were made to last. For me, it is a sign of respect to them to give these bags a life outside a trash dump or to be treated like crap because they are not new. They are beautiful items that deserve care and appreciation, but also to be worn and used as they were cr to do.



Me too, I’m not into “trendy” items, and love to find classic good quality pieces for reasonable prices, nowadays, so many pieces are way overpriced for whatever they’re really are. And I also always check the fabric, like the other day I saw a nice looking summer dresses but they were made of polyester, so big no for me. Brands try to sell you a crap for a ton of money, and I don’t want to wear crappy fabrics. I don’t care if its the newest latest collection, I just buy what I like. Once I found a cool real lamb skin leather jacket from Alexander McQueen in a new condition for just 100€! A steal! Even mass-market don’t offer such prices for a faux leather jacket, imagine the real leather one!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Absolutely! I don’t think I could allow myself to pay retail designer bag prices for a new bag. I honestly think I would not use one much at that point because I would not want to “ruin” it and would find myself “saving it for a special occasion” that of course never comes. That is a powerful inherited urge. I feel overjoyed when I get a great bag that is much better quality for the price of a mid-price bag. I have begun applying this rationale to other clothing items, too. It is about value.
> 
> Not only is the value there, but since it looks great but is not perfect, I feel more comfortable wearing it. Also, since I am older, it looks more natural to be out and about with a designer bag because people assume that yes, it is real, but I have had it for a while.
> 
> In addition, I think there is a wider variety of styles to choose from, since you are not limited to current stock. You may not be able to get the current It bag, but wearing the latest trend has never really been a big thing for me. Plus a lot of what is in right now, like mini and crossbody bags, do not fit my needs or likes. Should top handle mid-sized bags become the thing, that could change.
> 
> Last but not least, I have cone to truly appreciate the quality of workmanship and materials that go into designer and vintage bags. Skilled craftsmen spent time and effort to make these bags and they were made to last. For me, it is a sign of respect to them to give these bags a life outside a trash dump or to be treated like crap because they are not new. They are beautiful items that deserve care and appreciation, but also to be worn and used as they were cr to do.


I love that you do this.


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> Hi there! I know we’re more focused on bag discussions, but I would like also to discuss fashion shopping preferences. Yesterday I went to an outlet store, not the big outlets that have dedicated brand outlets, but a multibrand outlet, that doesn’t have special merchandise produced for the outlet, but the one that buys the leftover stock, so usually you can’t find multiple of the same item. I found these two bags, one YSL I’m not sure which year this canvas was released and whether it’s from men’s line and the other was from Ferragamo. The YSL was great except the opening part, I hate when there is this type of opening. The Ferragamo one was super cute, if I hadn’t bought several bags this year already, I would have gone for it. The color was quite versatile and the shape of the bag seems functional. My only issue with this type of hobo bags trend that YSL, Gucci and other brands have jumped one, there is no zip closure, so I’m afraid the items can fall out. Maybe this style of the bag is mostly for being shoulder-carried, so one doesn’t necessarily needs a zip, as the bag stays secure under your armpit, but still it wouldn’t hurt to have a zip pocket at least.
> 
> So I skipped the bags, but then went to check out the accessories section, and I couldn’t believe I found a pair of Old Celine earring for half of the retail price they used to be priced at. There are lots of dedicated Old Celine resellers, so would I ever want to buy smth it would have been way overpriced, so I did bought the earrings, and they are simply gorgeous.
> 
> My point is, I think what I like about shopping in general is the thrill of looking and finding some rare/unique pieces, or a deal on an item, it’s way more fun for me than sipping champagne while being catered to by SA at a luxury store. I love the good bargain  Do any of you feel the same? Outlet or vintage/secondhand stores vs luxury stores shopping experience.
> 
> View attachment 5412397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412399


When you talk about a multi brand outlet, are you talking about stores like TJ Max, Marshall's, Ross, Nordstrom rack, or is there another type of store that I am not familiar with?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> exactly
> Also +1 with @cowgirlsboots directly above. Don’t buy something you need to jazz up or learn to love
> i had a red epi SLG circa 1990s that just simply never aged. It probably could have survived a tank
> 
> 
> @Cookiefiend, is there room in your collection and closet for bags that are just beautiful
> 
> 
> love both, but as per subsequent posts, like @Cordeliere ’s, it seems SDJ is lighter
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided finally to ask my SAs to weigh in on whether I should let go of my 35 trim II bags, each purchased for 600 or 800 USD, and worn quite a bit. After hearing everyone’s opinions, they are going to be rehomed to a younger friend who is a working mom who will use them a lot. I may also release my ebene victoria II to another friend bc when I reach for a Victoria II, I only end up using etoupe. (I used the ebene a lot circa 2012, when bittersweet brown was the new black). So, these bags have earned retirement from previous cost per wear.  I’m now pondering whether to release a BV metallic hobo, that I think is gorgeous and that I got for a great price, and a 226 metallic reissue. Perhaps the hobo, since at the time, I really wanted a metallic mini cabat (but was unwilling to pay). I’m not really a hobo person, but 8 keep thinking if I ever go to a dive bar in Brooklyn and am wearing jeans it might be ideal . .. that hasn’t happened in years  Lol
> 
> View attachment 5412174
> View attachment 5412175
> View attachment 5412193
> View attachment 5412195
> View attachment 5412194
> 
> @Cordeliere, you have a very pampered pool table  if you choose to be a perfectionist in only one area such as bags, so long as that makes you happy, why not


Yes, there is room for beautiful things, and I have carried the mentioned bags a few times this year... they are beautiful!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Don’t sell the Drag!!!!!! I own it vicariously through you!


zomg - I burst out laughing!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

coffee2go said:


> Hi there! I know we’re more focused on bag discussions, but I would like also to discuss fashion shopping preferences. Yesterday I went to an outlet store, not the big outlets that have dedicated brand outlets, but a multibrand outlet, that doesn’t have special merchandise produced for the outlet, but the one that buys the leftover stock, so usually you can’t find multiple of the same item. I found these two bags, one YSL I’m not sure which year this canvas was released and whether it’s from men’s line and the other was from Ferragamo. The YSL was great except the opening part, I hate when there is this type of opening. The Ferragamo one was super cute, if I hadn’t bought several bags this year already, I would have gone for it. The color was quite versatile and the shape of the bag seems functional. My only issue with this type of hobo bags trend that YSL, Gucci and other brands have jumped one, there is no zip closure, so I’m afraid the items can fall out. Maybe this style of the bag is mostly for being shoulder-carried, so one doesn’t necessarily needs a zip, as the bag stays secure under your armpit, but still it wouldn’t hurt to have a zip pocket at least.
> 
> So I skipped the bags, but then went to check out the accessories section, and I couldn’t believe I found a pair of Old Celine earring for half of the retail price they used to be priced at. There are lots of dedicated Old Celine resellers, so would I ever want to buy smth it would have been way overpriced, so I did bought the earrings, and they are simply gorgeous.
> 
> My point is, I think what I like about shopping in general is the thrill of looking and finding some rare/unique pieces, or a deal on an item, it’s way more fun for me than sipping champagne while being catered to by SA at a luxury store. I love the good bargain  Do any of you feel the same? Outlet or vintage/secondhand stores vs luxury stores shopping experience.
> 
> View attachment 5412397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412399


I love bargain shopping! 
This week on the SOTD, the theme is Cheap & Chic. So we're pairing out H scarves with bargain clothing.
Everything I am wearing today (well almost everyday - with the exception of my jewelry and scarf) is the direct result of Bargain Hunting! My blouse and shoes were on clearance at Nordstrom Rack, my pants and purse are from Poshmark. I also love TJ Maxx. 

I feel that by doing this, I am saving things from the landfill, not being wasteful of our resources, and (because I am a clothes horse - I have way too many clothes...  I do wear them, or out they go) I can find nice things that I can't find at home. 
(our Nordstrom is the most pedestrian Nordstrom) 

Plus, as @BowieFan1971 mentioned - because the item may already have a few scratches, I am less likely to have a conniption when I bang it into something myself. Like the snowblower...


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> Your bag needs are like nesting dolls.  Each one is progressively smaller.   Tell us more about the duffle for a weekender bag.   My mind is fuzzy about what makes something a duffle.  When I think duffle, I think those huge canvas bags that military people carried.



Haha totally agreed about the nesting dolls aspect of my travel bag desires.

Re: duffles, I think you’re right about the military thing. Below is also what I think of as a ‘classic’ duffle, esp when used by a male:



That kind of thing is gorgeous in its own way, but ideally I’d like something slightly more feminine and with some other aspects of interest to it. This is in the right direction, but I don’t think I’d go for white/cream.



Edited to add: @Cordeliere it’s possible that you and I should start up a DM convo or spin off a new thread entirely about travel bags lol!


----------



## Christofle

Jereni said:


> Haha totally agreed about the nesting dolls aspect of my travel bag desires.
> 
> Re: duffles, I think you’re right about the military thing. Below is also what I think of as a ‘classic’ duffle, esp when used by a male:
> View attachment 5412566
> 
> 
> That kind of thing is gorgeous in its own way, but ideally I’d like something slightly more feminine and with some other aspects of interest to it. This is in the right direction, but I don’t think I’d go for white/cream.
> View attachment 5412567
> 
> 
> Edited to add: @Cordeliere it’s possible that you and I should start up a DM convo or spin off a new thread entirely about travel bags lol!


The roots banff bag that you posted is lovely and has come in so many colours, leathers and sizes over the years. They also offered a made to order service (you could choose the leather, lining, embroidery, stitching and all sorts of other fun details). 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I haven’t shopped with them since the brand was sold to an American investment firm but from my understanding they streamlined made to order options to be more limited since the acquisition.

It’s a great weekender!


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> Hi there! I know we’re more focused on bag discussions, but I would like also to discuss fashion shopping preferences. Yesterday I went to an outlet store, not the big outlets that have dedicated brand outlets, but a multibrand outlet, that doesn’t have special merchandise produced for the outlet, but the one that buys the leftover stock, so usually you can’t find multiple of the same item. I found these two bags, one YSL I’m not sure which year this canvas was released and whether it’s from men’s line and the other was from Ferragamo. The YSL was great except the opening part, I hate when there is this type of opening. The Ferragamo one was super cute, if I hadn’t bought several bags this year already, I would have gone for it. The color was quite versatile and the shape of the bag seems functional. My only issue with this type of hobo bags trend that YSL, Gucci and other brands have jumped one, there is no zip closure, so I’m afraid the items can fall out. Maybe this style of the bag is mostly for being shoulder-carried, so one doesn’t necessarily needs a zip, as the bag stays secure under your armpit, but still it wouldn’t hurt to have a zip pocket at least.
> 
> So I skipped the bags, but then went to check out the accessories section, and I couldn’t believe I found a pair of Old Celine earring for half of the retail price they used to be priced at. There are lots of dedicated Old Celine resellers, so would I ever want to buy smth it would have been way overpriced, so I did bought the earrings, and they are simply gorgeous.
> 
> My point is, I think what I like about shopping in general is the thrill of looking and finding some rare/unique pieces, or a deal on an item, it’s way more fun for me than sipping champagne while being catered to by SA at a luxury store. I love the good bargain  Do any of you feel the same? Outlet or vintage/secondhand stores vs luxury stores shopping experience.
> 
> View attachment 5412397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412399


Love the earrings!

Yes, definitely I get more excited about going to a thrift or antique store than regular shopping. You never know what you might find. I'm a bargain hunter and prefer outlets to boutiques too.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Travel bags ARE hard. Like @Cordeliere, I am also looking for the perfect travel bag, tho probably not as actively.
> 
> For me there’s also like 3 types of travel bags I want. One is the perfect fabulous ‘weekender’ bag, such as a duffle. Something I’d bring to a swanky bed and breakfast in the country, or carry on a plane. Currently for this I have an extra large nylon Longchamp, but it’s a little too much of a bottomless pit and getting quite dirty. But I haven’t found the right thing to replace it.
> 
> Then there is the day-of-travel / perfect medium-to-large carry-on bag. I like the idea of something fashionable *and* functional to have all my essentials in on the plane or the train, for trips where I have larger/checked luggage. Currently for this I use my medium Longchamp Cuir.
> View attachment 5412443
> 
> (not my pic, but this is the color)
> 
> Which is totally fine, but this bag doesn’t really thrill me anymore. Sometimes I use my Celine ‘Big’ bag, but that isn’t as easy to put under a plane seat.
> 
> The third type of travel bag I need/want is the perfect day bag for sightseeing around a city. In my mind, this would be a medium size bag, capable of fitting a mini umbrella and a small water bottle, with a secure but easy opening because I will be going in and out of it a lot. Currently for this I tend to use the Longchamp Cuir if that’s the carry-on bag I brought, but it’s not that easy to get in and out of actually. For our New York trip, I used my Valextra Iside, which worked pretty well, but it isn’t quite big enough for the water bottle / umbrella requirement.
> 
> So… that was a lot about travel bags lol. Thanks for letting me ramble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE a raspberry bag. Hope you find the perfect one soon!


The third type of travel bag is the kind I need. For me the requirements would also include comfortable to carry all day, no matter how loaded up it is. And it has to be a color that goes with the clothes I brought on the trip. I don't need the umbrella but I always need a water bottle.

Before every trip I go through my bags and try to decide which one is going to meet this requirement.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Absolutely! I don’t think I could allow myself to pay retail designer bag prices for a new bag. I honestly think I would not use one much at that point because I would not want to “ruin” it and would find myself “saving it for a special occasion” that of course never comes. That is a powerful inherited urge. I feel overjoyed when I get a great bag that is much better quality for the price of a mid-price bag. I have begun applying this rationale to other clothing items, too. It is about value.
> 
> Not only is the value there, but since it looks great but is not perfect, I feel more comfortable wearing it. Also, since I am older, it looks more natural to be out and about with a pre-loved designer bag because people assume that yes, it is real, but I have had it for a while.
> 
> In addition, I think there is a wider variety of styles to choose from, since you are not limited to current stock. You may not be able to get the current It bag, but wearing the latest trend has never really been a big thing for me. Plus a lot of what is in right now, like mini and crossbody bags, do not fit my needs or likes. Should top handle mid-sized bags become the thing, that could change.
> 
> Last but not least, I have cone to truly appreciate the quality of workmanship and materials that go into designer and vintage bags. Skilled craftsmen spent time and effort to make these bags and they were made to last. For me, it is a sign of respect to them to give these bags a life outside a trash dump or to be treated like crap because they are not new. They are beautiful items that deserve care and appreciation, but also to be worn and used as they were created to do.


Great post! I feel the same way.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Re:travel bags

Saw this. They also have a grey one  for $200 more.



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-clemence-atlas-35-df20d


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Travel bags ARE hard. Like @Cordeliere, I am also looking for the perfect travel bag, tho probably not as actively.
> 
> For me there’s also like 3 types of travel bags I want. One is the perfect fabulous ‘weekender’ bag, such as a duffle. Something I’d bring to a swanky bed and breakfast in the country, or carry on a plane. Currently for this I have an extra large nylon Longchamp, but it’s a little too much of a bottomless pit and getting quite dirty. But I haven’t found the right thing to replace it.
> 
> Then there is the day-of-travel / perfect medium-to-large carry-on bag. I like the idea of something fashionable *and* functional to have all my essentials in on the plane or the train, for trips where I have larger/checked luggage. Currently for this I use my medium Longchamp Cuir.
> View attachment 5412443
> 
> (not my pic, but this is the color)
> 
> Which is totally fine, but this bag doesn’t really thrill me anymore. Sometimes I use my Celine ‘Big’ bag, but that isn’t as easy to put under a plane seat.
> 
> The third type of travel bag I need/want is the perfect day bag for sightseeing around a city. In my mind, this would be a medium size bag, capable of fitting a mini umbrella and a small water bottle, with a secure but easy opening because I will be going in and out of it a lot. Currently for this I tend to use the Longchamp Cuir if that’s the carry-on bag I brought, but it’s not that easy to get in and out of actually. For our New York trip, I used my Valextra Iside, which worked pretty well, but it isn’t quite big enough for the water bottle / umbrella requirement.
> 
> So… that was a lot about travel bags lol. Thanks for letting me ramble!


You made some excellent points about travel bags (not rambling at all), and I liked how you identified the three different categories, because those are my categories as well, and it's hard to find the ideal bag that meets the criteria you have defined in each of those categories.  For my travel bags, I typically prefer contemporary brands with solid quality, low key and practical. 

For a "weekender duffle"  bag, I usually go with a roll-on small size suitcase or a sturdy duffle bag that I can carry (prefer something that is not heavy).  If I can find something that does the same job and is more interesting and fun than my current options, I would certainly consider it. 
As far as the medium to large carry-on bag on the day of travel, I agree that fashionable and functional would be great.  Would love to hear what others are using in this category.
The third type of bag -- the perfect day bag for sightseeing around a city -- is also one I am searching for.  Ideally a crossbody bag with a top zip in a medium to large size.   Something like the Celine trio (but with just a single compartment) perhaps.  My YSL large college bag (now no longer in my collection) was the right size, with soft, semi-structured leather.  However, it was strictly a shoulder bag, not crossbody.


----------



## lill_canele

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5411345
> 
> Here's my embroidered Lady Dior.  I wanted an embroidered Lady Dior for a while, and now I am at purse peace.



Beautiful!! I love Dior's embroidered lady dior bags! such works of art! 
This one reminds of the Hermes 3 graces.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

lill_canele said:


> Beautiful!! I love Dior's embroidered lady dior bags! such works of art!
> This one reminds of the Hermes 3 graces.


Thank you!  I agree Dior's embroidered bags are indeed works of art.  I think they released a bag with embroidered elephants in this series (not sure if that was a small or medium Lady Dior though).  I love giraffes.  I hardly ever wear scarves, but if I did, the Hermes 3 graces would certainly go on my wish list.


----------



## coffee2go

Cordeliere said:


> When you talk about a multi brand outlet, are you talking about stores like TJ Max, Marshall's, Ross, Nordstrom rack, or is there another type of store that I am not familiar with?



The outlet I went to was in Milan, they have 3 stores, all in one city. When I was in NYC I went to check out both TJMax and Nordstrom rack, but those located in Manhattan didn’t had that many of cool merchandise. Also US prices are much higher than the European ones, it’s much easier to find a good bargain in Italy or France I think


----------



## coffee2go

whateve said:


> Love the earrings!
> 
> Yes, definitely I get more excited about going to a thrift or antique store than regular shopping. You never know what you might find. I'm a bargain hunter and prefer outlets to boutiques too.



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

Hello friends, my head is scrambled this week and I need a screen break which is preventing me reading all your posts in any depth on shopping and travel  bags. Just briefly on travel, I’ve just lent my friend an evening bag for a fabulous trip she’s going on. She’s helped me a lot recently and it’s a small way to thank her.

I would also like to praise the courage of the Texan teachers, Irma Garcia and Eva Mireles, who died trying to protect the children they taught and the families of everyone there. The world seems full of terrible things right now and my thoughts are with all those who are suffering anywhere in the world.


----------



## bagsamplified

coffee2go said:


> Hi there! I know we’re more focused on bag discussions, but I would like also to discuss fashion shopping preferences. Yesterday I went to an outlet store, not the big outlets that have dedicated brand outlets, but a multibrand outlet, that doesn’t have special merchandise produced for the outlet, but the one that buys the leftover stock, so usually you can’t find multiple of the same item. I found these two bags, one YSL I’m not sure which year this canvas was released and whether it’s from men’s line and the other was from Ferragamo. The YSL was great except the opening part, I hate when there is this type of opening. The Ferragamo one was super cute, if I hadn’t bought several bags this year already, I would have gone for it. The color was quite versatile and the shape of the bag seems functional. My only issue with this type of hobo bags trend that YSL, Gucci and other brands have jumped one, there is no zip closure, so I’m afraid the items can fall out. Maybe this style of the bag is mostly for being shoulder-carried, so one doesn’t necessarily needs a zip, as the bag stays secure under your armpit, but still it wouldn’t hurt to have a zip pocket at least.
> 
> So I skipped the bags, but then went to check out the accessories section, and I couldn’t believe I found a pair of Old Celine earring for half of the retail price they used to be priced at. There are lots of dedicated Old Celine resellers, so would I ever want to buy smth it would have been way overpriced, so I did bought the earrings, and they are simply gorgeous.
> 
> My point is, I think what I like about shopping in general is the thrill of looking and finding some rare/unique pieces, or a deal on an item, it’s way more fun for me than sipping champagne while being catered to by SA at a luxury store. I love the good bargain  Do any of you feel the same? Outlet or vintage/secondhand stores vs luxury stores shopping experience.
> 
> View attachment 5412397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412399


Well done on your Old Celine find! This is exactly what I love about outlet shopping, too. To me it's like rare gem hunting . It really gives me a thrill and I enjoy my purchases more knowing they're the original season but at a much much better price. 

Celine outlets are the BEST!! Haven't been able to get to one in years but I can't wait to whenever it happens again! I was trying to declutter and I couldn't decide whether to keep or sell an Old Celine bag I'd bought from the outlet.. decided to keep for now, it still has more time with me.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## bagsamplified

Katinahat said:


> Hello friends, my head is scrambled this week and I need a screen break which is preventing me reading all your posts in any depth on shopping and travel  bags. Just briefly on travel, I’ve just lent my friend an evening bag for a fabulous trip she’s going on. She’s helped me a lot recently and it’s a small way to thank her.
> 
> I’m would also like to praise the courage of the Texan teachers, Irma Garcia and Eva Mireles, who died trying to protect the children they taught and the families of everyone there. The world seems full of terrible things right now and my thoughts are with all those who are suffering anywhere in the world.


I just read this post after posting about bags (was reading further back in the thread).. it feels so trivial to talk about bags and shopping. Thank you for posting this .


----------



## bbygotbag

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, after 3 days of looking and thinking about my replacement bag for my orange Picotin, I settled on a few criteria. One, it had to be tangerine orange. Two, it had to be simple to let the color be the focus. Three, I wear my orange bag with more casual clothes, so the style had to reflect that but not be sloppy or sporty. Four, the size had to be right. Five, I wanted to spend less than $750. I also really wanted a Hermès if I could get one.
> 
> Mission accomplished on all fronts!!! I bought this orange Gao in really good condition. Can’t wait for it to arrive and can’t wait to put the extra money let over from the sale of the Pico into my savings account!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5410058


Wow great find! Totally inspired me to browse around VC again...


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Alma from 1996 for you...
> (pre tlc)
> View attachment 5412188
> 
> 
> I made a bag organizer to make sure she keeps her shape and I keep my sanity as all my stuff tumbling around in a bag drives me crazy.



Absolutely stunning, classic  piece


----------



## dcooney4

bagsamplified said:


> I just read this post after posting about bags (was reading further back in the thread).. it feels so trivial to talk about bags and shopping. Thank you for posting this .


Talking about the bags and other happier thoughts are a way of coping when things around us are too hard. Like a mini escape!


----------



## Jereni

Christofle said:


> The roots banff bag that you posted is lovely and has come in so many colours, leathers and sizes over the years. They also offered a made to order service (you could choose the leather, lining, embroidery, stitching and all sorts of other fun details).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412579
> 
> I haven’t shopped with them since the brand was sold to an American investment firm but from my understanding they streamlined made to order options to be more limited since the acquisition.
> 
> It’s a great weekender!



Oh I didn’t know that, interesting!!! Bummer, I searched ‘Roots Banff made to order’ but I’m not finding anything. That would have been fun to tinker with, I really like the shape of the cream one.


----------



## Christofle

Jereni said:


> Oh I didn’t know that, interesting!!! Bummer, I searched ‘Roots Banff made to order’ but I’m not finding anything. That would have been fun to tinker with, I really like the shape of the cream one.


I don’t think it’s an online service. I believe you need to call a roots store that offers the service.




__





						Make It Your Own | Roots
					






					www.roots.com


----------



## cowgirlsboots

coffee2go said:


> Hi there! I know we’re more focused on bag discussions, but I would like also to discuss fashion shopping preferences. Yesterday I went to an outlet store, not the big outlets that have dedicated brand outlets, but a multibrand outlet, that doesn’t have special merchandise produced for the outlet, but the one that buys the leftover stock, so usually you can’t find multiple of the same item. I found these two bags, one YSL I’m not sure which year this canvas was released and whether it’s from men’s line and the other was from Ferragamo. The YSL was great except the opening part, I hate when there is this type of opening. The Ferragamo one was super cute, if I hadn’t bought several bags this year already, I would have gone for it. The color was quite versatile and the shape of the bag seems functional. My only issue with this type of hobo bags trend that YSL, Gucci and other brands have jumped one, there is no zip closure, so I’m afraid the items can fall out. Maybe this style of the bag is mostly for being shoulder-carried, so one doesn’t necessarily needs a zip, as the bag stays secure under your armpit, but still it wouldn’t hurt to have a zip pocket at least.
> 
> So I skipped the bags, but then went to check out the accessories section, and I couldn’t believe I found a pair of Old Celine earring for half of the retail price they used to be priced at. There are lots of dedicated Old Celine resellers, so would I ever want to buy smth it would have been way overpriced, so I did bought the earrings, and they are simply gorgeous.
> 
> My point is, I think what I like about shopping in general is the thrill of looking and finding some rare/unique pieces, or a deal on an item, it’s way more fun for me than sipping champagne while being catered to by SA at a luxury store. I love the good bargain  Do any of you feel the same? Outlet or vintage/secondhand stores vs luxury stores shopping experience.
> 
> View attachment 5412397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412399



I love luxury, I love good quality and I guess I have a quite "personal" style so preloved bargain hunting is my thing. Luxury boutiques- if I ever get to see them- intimidate me plus they have the current fashion. My idea of bliss is a small English town with a road full of charity shops where I can dig for the quirky vintage and hidden high quality pieces.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you! I took better photos of the bag today. Here she is in daylight together with the wallet, a small cardholder I made out of the interior of a shabby from the outside 2€ Roberta di Cameriono wallet (it will go into the big wallet that only has 2 card slots) and the bag insert I made. 




My machine wasn´t keen on sewing over the pre-glued edges so I had to handstitch the cardholder. Oops... not my biggest talent. I did it three times and it´s still rather shoddy though I finally understood how the stitch is supposed to be done.





Here´s the bag insert



made out of 2 draining mats for dishes from Lidl.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> Haha totally agreed about the nesting dolls aspect of my travel bag desires.
> 
> Re: duffles, I think you’re right about the military thing. Below is also what I think of as a ‘classic’ duffle, esp when used by a male:
> View attachment 5412566
> 
> 
> That kind of thing is gorgeous in its own way, but ideally I’d like something slightly more feminine and with some other aspects of interest to it. This is in the right direction, but I don’t think I’d go for white/cream.
> View attachment 5412567
> 
> 
> Edited to add: @Cordeliere it’s possible that you and I should start up a DM convo or spin off a new thread entirely about travel bags lol!



Speaking about travel bags...

I agree on the classic duffel. 
To e it looks like this. (Goldpfeil pre tlc, present to my DH) 




This here is a nice duffel as in week-ender too. It fits a lot.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Here´s the little "bag" DH bought for me at the flea market.



It should look nice together with a summer dress.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Re travel bags as in carry along all day...
This one is a Picard (German household bran) mens work bag. It had a wide shoulder strap and was very nice to carry both crossbody and in the hand. 
I sold it because I didn´t use it anymore after the trip.







And this one is a vintage Goldpfeil bigger doctor style bag as I needed a bag to go with my dress. As you can see I added the modern nylon shoulder strap. Not stylish, but very practical as this way I was able to carry it crossbody too.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Haha totally agreed about the nesting dolls aspect of my travel bag desires.
> 
> Re: duffles, I think you’re right about the military thing. Below is also what I think of as a ‘classic’ duffle, esp when used by a male:
> View attachment 5412566
> 
> 
> That kind of thing is gorgeous in its own way, but ideally I’d like something slightly more feminine and with some other aspects of interest to it. This is in the right direction, but I don’t think I’d go for white/cream.
> View attachment 5412567
> 
> 
> Edited to add: @Cordeliere it’s possible that you and I should start up a DM convo or spin off a new thread entirely about travel bags lol!




The leather on that duffle looks divine!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> The third type of travel bag is the kind I need. For me the requirements would also include comfortable to carry all day, no matter how loaded up it is. And it has to be a color that goes with the clothes I brought on the trip. I don't need the umbrella but I always need a water bottle.
> 
> Before every trip I go through my bags and try to decide which one is going to meet this requirement.



Agreed on comfort, I sort of consider that a starting point with any of the three types I’m looking for, and also color. I love colored bags the most, but since I don’t need more than one ‘weekender’ or carry-on, it probably *has* to be a neutral.

For the third bag, depending on the trip I suspect the bag could vary more and then maybe I could have it be a colored piece. For our trip to Tucson, I used my Celine micro Belt. That was a good fit for that trip because: fun color, durable pebbled leather, good medium size, and very comfortable. It fails somewhat on easy to get in and out of tho.

I *was* considering the regular Polene Un for this need. But I keep suspecting it’s bigger than what I want to cart around all day. I suppose it could be travel bag #2 tho (carry-on)





BowieFan1971 said:


> Re:travel bags
> 
> Saw this. They also have a grey one  for $200 more.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-clemence-atlas-35-df20d
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412600



This is definitely a gorgeous bag!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! I took better photos of the bag today. Here she is in daylight together with the wallet, a small cardholder I made out of the interior of a shabby from the outside 2€ Roberta di Cameriono wallet (it will go into the big wallet that only has 2 card slots) and the bag insert I made.
> 
> View attachment 5412806
> 
> 
> My machine wasn´t keen on sewing over the pre-glued edges so I had to handstitch the cardholder. Oops... not my biggest talent. I did it three times and it´s still rather shoddy though I finally understood how the stitch is supposed to be done.
> 
> View attachment 5412805
> View attachment 5412807
> 
> 
> Here´s the bag insert
> 
> View attachment 5412808
> 
> made out of 2 draining mats for dishes from Lidl.


Beautiful red goodies! You are so talented @cowgirlsboots Glam travel pics! Your DH picked out a cute bag, it will look great with the dress you shared.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I burst out laughing when I read that you were saving a bag in case you ever went to a dive bar again.   DH gave me the expectant look that says "you have to explain what's so funny."   Then I read part of your post to him and he didn't get it.  I had to explain why it was funny to me.  Then in best DH form, he said "you need to add a dive bar bag to your collection.  We are more likely to go to a dive bar than her."   See how the purse forum is enabling?
> 
> Yes our pool table is very pampered.  After that post I did a rough calculation of how much the pool table's room cost and decided it was almost as much as the original cost of a Himalayan birkin from the store--not reseller.  Then I immediately told myself, don't think about that.  We keep the table and take care of it because we had it custom made about  3 months after we got married and we superstitiously believe if we got rid of it, we would end up in divorce.



The pool table logic makes a lot of sense to me.

DHs best friend has five college age daughters who live in Brooklyn. A dive bar for some kind of event might someday be in the offing lol. I’m thinking cargos; ribbed tank top; Jean jacket circa 2002; and a premier designer bag of solid quality whose time has deliberately passed : TM BV ; perhaps a Prada guiffre (sp?)  A Miu miu coffer might be idea for a dive bar. . .  someth8ng larger .  IDK . Or, perhaps a truly vintage bag, like an croc top handle or lucite box


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## bagsamplified

coffee2go said:


> The outlet I went to was in Milan, they have 3 stores, all in one city. When I was in NYC I went to check out both TJMax and Nordstrom rack, but those located in Manhattan didn’t had that many of cool merchandise. Also US prices are much higher than the European ones, it’s much easier to find a good bargain in Italy or France I think


I went to Woodbury Common which had Celine outlet. You're right it's much pricier than European outlets. But good option for when we're not traveling elsewhere


----------



## dcooney4

I started this month a bit Shop happy but I now have more out then in.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! I took better photos of the bag today. Here she is in daylight together with the wallet, a small cardholder I made out of the interior of a shabby from the outside 2€ Roberta di Cameriono wallet (it will go into the big wallet that only has 2 card slots) and the bag insert I made.
> 
> View attachment 5412806
> 
> 
> My machine wasn´t keen on sewing over the pre-glued edges so I had to handstitch the cardholder. Oops... not my biggest talent. I did it three times and it´s still rather shoddy though I finally understood how the stitch is supposed to be done.
> 
> View attachment 5412805
> View attachment 5412807
> 
> 
> Here´s the bag insert
> 
> View attachment 5412808
> 
> made out of 2 draining mats for dishes from Lidl.


You are so talented.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> View attachment 5412566
> 
> View attachment 5412567





Christofle said:


> View attachment 5412579





cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5412815



Great pictures of duffles.  Who among us does not have duffle lust now?


----------



## missie1

Jereni said:


> Travel bags ARE hard. Like @Cordeliere, I am also looking for the perfect travel bag, tho probably not as actively.
> 
> For me there’s also like 3 types of travel bags I want. One is the perfect fabulous ‘weekender’ bag, such as a duffle. Something I’d bring to a swanky bed and breakfast in the country, or carry on a plane. Currently for this I have an extra large nylon Longchamp, but it’s a little too much of a bottomless pit and getting quite dirty. But I haven’t found the right thing to replace it.
> 
> Then there is the day-of-travel / perfect medium-to-large carry-on bag. I like the idea of something fashionable *and* functional to have all my essentials in on the plane or the train, for trips where I have larger/checked luggage. Currently for this I use my medium Longchamp Cuir.
> View attachment 5412443
> 
> (not my pic, but this is the color)
> 
> Which is totally fine, but this bag doesn’t really thrill me anymore. Sometimes I use my Celine ‘Big’ bag, but that isn’t as easy to put under a plane seat.
> 
> The third type of travel bag I need/want is the perfect day bag for sightseeing around a city. In my mind, this would be a medium size bag, capable of fitting a mini umbrella and a small water bottle, with a secure but easy opening because I will be going in and out of it a lot. Currently for this I tend to use the Longchamp Cuir if that’s the carry-on bag I brought, but it’s not that easy to get in and out of actually. For our New York trip, I used my Valextra Iside, which worked pretty well, but it isn’t quite big enough for the water bottle / umbrella requirement.
> 
> So… that was a lot about travel bags lol. Thanks for letting me ramble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE a raspberry bag. Hope you find the perfect one soon!





Cordeliere said:


> I love it that there is someone who dissects their bag needs more than I do.  And you don't get any gripes about long posts from me.  There is a big difference between explained and rambling.
> 
> Your bag needs are like nesting dolls.  Each one is progressively smaller.   Tell us more about the duffle for a weekender bag.   My mind is fuzzy about what makes something a duffle.  When I think duffle, I think those huge canvas bags that military people carried.




I have been working on my travel bags this year so it’s great to see others think the way I do.   I got my duffle for Christmas and trying to now decide which tote is needed.  I’m currently between LV neverfull to match duffle or pre owned Birkin 35 ghw.  This would be strictly a travel piece so idk


----------



## missie1

Purses & Perfumes said:


> You made some excellent points about travel bags (not rambling at all), and I liked how you identified the three different categories, because those are my categories as well, and it's hard to find the ideal bag that meets the criteria you have defined in each of those categories.  For my travel bags, I typically prefer contemporary brands with solid quality, low key and practical.
> 
> For a "weekender duffle"  bag, I usually go with a roll-on small size suitcase or a sturdy duffle bag that I can carry (prefer something that is not heavy).  If I can find something that does the same job and is more interesting and fun than my current options, I would certainly consider it.
> As far as the medium to large carry-on bag on the day of travel, I agree that fashionable and functional would be great.  Would love to hear what others are using in this category.
> The third type of bag -- the perfect day bag for sightseeing around a city -- is also one I am searching for.  Ideally a crossbody bag with a top zip in a medium to large size.   Something like the Celine trio (but with just a single compartment) perhaps.  My YSL large college bag (now no longer in my collection) was the right size, with soft, semi-structured leather.  However, it was strictly a shoulder bag, not crossbody.


Hi Purses and Perfume,

I recently revamped my crossbody bags which I slated for travel as they werent working.  I bought a Fendi mini peekaboo bag and discovered it was perfect trip bag.  It can work for sightseeing and easily transitio to bag for dinner/drinks by removing the strap.   The one think I loves is how roomy it is yet crossbody it’s not too large.  Also the colors and options of leathers really are great.  They are bit pricey but I’m now considering these part of my forever bags


----------



## DME

All this talk of travel bags has me thinking about my needs. Great topic!

I like the idea of a weekender duffle and have a Louis Vuitton Keepall 55 to meet that need. Full disclosure, I also have a rolling carry-on suitcase and a lululemon duffle-style bag that work for this need; the type of trip typically dictates the bag I take. If there’s even the possibility I might have to check the bag (e.g., on a flight), then I won’t take the LV. Because airlines.

For what I would term my personal item (to use airline lingo), which is almost like a small carry-on to me, I like a sturdy, open tote. This bag can also double as a large day bag, or shopping tote, if needed. I have the LV Damier Ebene Neverfull in both the MM and GM sizes to meet this need; the length and type of trip determines which size I take. Full disclosure, I also have the Neverfull in Monogram Canvas (MM size) and the Goyard St. Louis in PM size, but those are work totes. And I have a Longchamp Le Pliage about the size of the GM. I have taken the Goyard as a carry-on in the past, but reviews have me concerned about wear and tear due to weight, while the Neverfull claims to carry more than I weigh without breaking, so Neverfull it is.

If I don’t need to carry much, then I like my Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet. It holds my phone; ID, credit cards and hotel room key; cash; a couple of tissues; lip gloss; and maybe a few other very slim items. It also has a detachable chain, so I can dress it up, or dress it down. However, it won’t hold sunglasses, guide books, or other bulkier items I might want/need for sightseeing. (I’m not a sunglasses-on-top-of-my-head person and hate to carry too many things separately.) Which leads me to…

A fourth category, which I’m not sure how to label. A roomier, lightweight day bag that will hold things like sunglasses (either in a drawstring bag, or the Valextra slim case @880 ”talked me into” ), a guidebook, venue tickets, etc. I don’t need it to hold a water bottle and I rarely carry an umbrella, but I do sometimes need more room and find that the Venn diagram for what meets this category doesn’t overlap enough with the category in the paragraph above. As such, I find I need an extra bag to fit this need. I might not need it for all trips, but I do need it for some. I like my old school LV Odeon PM for this since it has an outer pocket that is roomy enough for many travel guides.

I will say that, with every trip to a new destination, I find myself on the hunt for a new bag that fits into my fourth category. It’s not need; I am confident something in my existing closet will work. It’s probably a combination of my excitement over the upcoming travel and my love for bags and shopping that gives me a reason to look. Sometimes I give in, sometimes I talk myself out of it, but it happens every single time.


----------



## 880

DME said:


> All this talk of travel bags has me thinking about my needs. Great topic!
> 
> I like the idea of a weekender duffle and have a Louis Vuitton Keepall 55 to meet that need. Full disclosure, I also have a rolling carry-on suitcase and a lululemon duffle-style bag that work for this need; the type of trip typically dictates the bag I take. If there’s even the possibility I might have to check the bag (e.g., on a flight), then I won’t take the LV. Because airlines.
> 
> For what I would term my personal item (to use airline lingo), which is almost like a small carry-on to me, I like a sturdy, open tote. This bag can also double as a large day bag, or shopping tote, if needed. I have the LV Damier Ebene Neverfull in both the MM and GM sizes to meet this need; the length and type of trip determines which size I take. Full disclosure, I also have the Neverfull in Monogram Canvas (MM size) and the Goyard St. Louis in PM size, but those are work totes. And I have a Longchamp Le Pliage about the size of the GM. I have taken the Goyard as a carry-on in the past, but reviews have me concerned about wear and tear due to weight, while the Neverfull claims to carry more than I weigh without breaking, so Neverfull it is.
> 
> If I don’t need to carry much, then I like my Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet. It holds my phone; ID, credit cards and hotel room key; cash; a couple of tissues; lip gloss; and maybe a few other very slim items. It also has a detachable chain, so I can dress it up, or dress it down. However, it won’t hold sunglasses, guide books, or other bulkier items I might want/need for sightseeing. (I’m not a sunglasses-on-top-of-my-head person and hate to carry too many things separately.) Which leads me to…
> 
> A fourth category, which I’m not sure how to label. A roomier, lightweight day bag that will hold things like sunglasses (either in a drawstring bag, or the Valextra slim case @880 ”talked me into” ), a guidebook, venue tickets, etc. I don’t need it to hold a water bottle and I rarely carry an umbrella, but I do sometimes need more room and find that the Venn diagram for what meets this category doesn’t overlap enough with the category in the paragraph above. As such, I find I need an extra bag to fit this need. I might not need it for all trips, but I do need it for some. I like my old school LV Odeon PM for this since it has an outer pocket that is roomy enough for many travel guides.
> 
> I will say that, with every trip to a new destination, I find myself on the hunt for a new bag that fits into my fourth category. It’s not need; I am confident something in my existing closet will work. It’s probably a combination of my excitement over the upcoming travel and my love for bags and shopping that gives me a reason to look. Sometimes I give in, sometimes I talk myself out of it, but it happens every single time.


Hope the eye glass case has been working for you 

for your fourth category, I bring the Goyard PM packed flat. I almost never use it (I read the guidebook ahead (and take notes), afterwards (to lament what I missed), or on line, and my loewe mini puzzle can cram in many forms of ticket. I also have a Dior mens saddle (ergonomic, relatively roomy, with adjustable strap and no HW). Or valextra makes a tric trac (DH uses one)

i used to keep an evelyn PM for the fourth category, but it made me feel like a soccer mom (I have no issue with soccer moms, but it’s not my personal aesthetic to be dressed as such  I finally gave it to DHs first employee who would never have bought anything like that for herself. I’ve given prior Evelyn PMs to my MIL and various aunts and cousins and they seem to use them for category four too. So I’m an outlier in not liking it. I do use a TPM for grocery runs As per @diane278 Note: I do love the Evelyne sellier (bought two 33s for DH) but it’s a totally different thing


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> All this talk of travel bags has me thinking about my needs. Great topic!
> 
> I like the idea of a weekender duffle and have a Louis Vuitton Keepall 55 to meet that need. Full disclosure, I also have a rolling carry-on suitcase and a lululemon duffle-style bag that work for this need; the type of trip typically dictates the bag I take. If there’s even the possibility I might have to check the bag (e.g., on a flight), then I won’t take the LV. Because airlines.
> 
> For what I would term my personal item (to use airline lingo), which is almost like a small carry-on to me, I like a sturdy, open tote. This bag can also double as a large day bag, or shopping tote, if needed. I have the LV Damier Ebene Neverfull in both the MM and GM sizes to meet this need; the length and type of trip determines which size I take. Full disclosure, I also have the Neverfull in Monogram Canvas (MM size) and the Goyard St. Louis in PM size, but those are work totes. And I have a Longchamp Le Pliage about the size of the GM. I have taken the Goyard as a carry-on in the past, but reviews have me concerned about wear and tear due to weight, while the Neverfull claims to carry more than I weigh without breaking, so Neverfull it is.
> 
> If I don’t need to carry much, then I like my Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet. It holds my phone; ID, credit cards and hotel room key; cash; a couple of tissues; lip gloss; and maybe a few other very slim items. It also has a detachable chain, so I can dress it up, or dress it down. However, it won’t hold sunglasses, guide books, or other bulkier items I might want/need for sightseeing. (I’m not a sunglasses-on-top-of-my-head person and hate to carry too many things separately.) Which leads me to…
> 
> A fourth category, which I’m not sure how to label. A roomier, lightweight day bag that will hold things like sunglasses (either in a drawstring bag, or the Valextra slim case @880 ”talked me into” ), a guidebook, venue tickets, etc. I don’t need it to hold a water bottle and I rarely carry an umbrella, but I do sometimes need more room and find that the Venn diagram for what meets this category doesn’t overlap enough with the category in the paragraph above. As such, I find I need an extra bag to fit this need. I might not need it for all trips, but I do need it for some. I like my old school LV Odeon PM for this since it has an outer pocket that is roomy enough for many travel guides.
> 
> I will say that, with every trip to a new destination, I find myself on the hunt for a new bag that fits into my fourth category. It’s not need; I am confident something in my existing closet will work. It’s probably a combination of my excitement over the upcoming travel and my love for bags and shopping that gives me a reason to look. Sometimes I give in, sometimes I talk myself out of it, but it happens every single time.


When I was in Paris, I used a small size Le Plage Cuir in taupe. It was perfect! Big enough to fit everything, thick and durable enough to stuff but slouchy enough that it molded to me when less full. A designer bag with supple leather but not so designer I had to be paranoid. Handheld with a detachable leather crossbody strap and the strap clip could thread through the logo zipper pull so it was secure. Versatile color, too. I am thinking of getting one in black for Italy in November, since I have this one because someone gave it to me. A pre-loved one that already has a little wear so I don’t feel bad shoving it under a seat or that I have to baby it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Springtime pop of color!


----------



## 880

Thank you @More bags for your  kind compliments! I also love your Etain Masai 40, and hope you figure out whether to keep or not.

@Cordeliere, thank you for the dive bar link 



coffee2go said:


> Do any of you feel the same? Outlet or vintage/secondhand stores vs luxury stores shopping experience


Absolutely, prefer the vintage deals, but I adore vintage and bargains. NY has some great vintage stores, but I get my best deals on line these days. Outlets are in Woodbury.



whateve said:


> I don't need the umbrella but I always need a water bottle.


I don’t carry a water bottle any more. I drink my eight + glasses when I get to meals, and if  I need something in between, I may also need to stop for a break.



cowgirlsboots said:


> idea of bliss is a small English town with a road full of charity shops where I can dig for the quirky vintage and hidden high quality pieces.





cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s the little "bag" DH bought for me at the flea market.


+1 with @cowgirlsboots and I adore the little bag! So cute!


----------



## FizzyWater

BowieFan1971 said:


> Handheld with a detachable leather crossbody strap and the strap clip could thread through the logo zipper pull so it was secure.



OMG, it does.  Lifechanging! 

To tie together a few threads...

I do buy multiples of the same bag.  I pretty much have 3 bag types for normal wear* in black, light gray, red, and A Fun Color(tm).  I always know what will fit and how the day will go with it. 
Big:  LC Le Pliage Cuir in Small (this still can hold vast quantities of stuff) - top carry or crossbody
Medium:  H Trim 38 or VB Veneta in Medium - arm or shoulder
Small:  Hobo Intl Lola - arm or shoulder

For a weekender/duffle bag, I use one of my Tom Bihn Aeronauts - I have the 30 and 45.  I'm a total fangirl for the brand:  Very well designed and constructed, made in the US, indestructible.  I love the lines, but ballistic nylon, so not high-end elegant.

For a carryon, I use one of the LC Neo Shoppers that coordinate with my LPs (yes, in black, light gray, red, and A Fun Color(tm)).  Holds a laptop (though you'd want a sleeve), zips, indestructible.

For a sightseeing bag I'd carry any of my normal-wear bags, and/or the Neo if I know I'll need to carry a jacket around all day.  In a high-pickpocketing area the Le Pliage would make me a bit nervous about the clips being unclipped.  The Lola is too small for a water bottle but I always carry a few of those 3 Euro nylon shopping bags in cute patterns so I can expand/contract my carrying capacity as needed.

None of the above are particularly expensive bags, but they're lightweight, well-designed, and easy to throw around, and if they were stolen I wouldn't be devastated.

I have an H Paris Bombay 37 (no, I still haven't sold it) and I've used it for all three of the use cases above and it was absolutely a massive step up in elegance!  But it's heavy, I worry about scratches, and I felt uncomfortable leaving it in the hotel room.

Reading the above I feel terribly boring and practical.  I'll have to show y'all my new completely ridiculously impractical evening bag!

*excluding evening/event bags (that I rarely wear but they're cute and at least small to store)


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> DH and I enrolled in a US program called Global Entry.  It lets you skip the customs officer, you put your passport in a scanner, and you are done.  It is the ultimate honor system.   I think in US airports they are more concerned about people bringing drugs in.   Dogs sniff bags.



Interesting.  Since I got Global Entry, I've only flown into SeaTac, and there I have to clear customs.  (I get a priority lane, though, which is nice.)  

On recent trips Global Entry hasn't even asked for my passport, just to take off my mask in front of the machine.  Then it knows who I am and spits out my customs form.  Which is a little disconcerting!  

I've never been hassled by customs or asked for receipts either direction EU-US.  (I've volunteered info when I've had a few big purchases and the paperwork was slow but no other issues.) However, I'm white, middle-class, middle-aged, and apparently the sort of person who one asks for directions in any city I visit...


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> Note: I do love the Evelyne sellier (bought two 33s for DH) but it’s a totally different thing


How is it different?


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> When I was in Paris, I used a small size Le Plage Cuir in taupe. It was perfect! Big enough to fit everything, thick and durable enough to stuff but slouchy enough that it molded to me when less full. A designer bag with supple leather but not so designer I had to be paranoid. Handheld with a detachable leather crossbody strap and the strap clip could thread through the logo zipper pull so it was secure. Versatile color, too. I am thinking of getting one in black for Italy in November, since I have this one because someone gave it to me. A pre-loved one that already has a little wear so I don’t feel bad shoving it under a seat or that I have to baby it.


I looked to see what bags I carried in Paris - I brought 3 and an evening bag for the formal event. 

The Dior Lady bag was carried the most - a good size, zips closed, shoulder strap or hand carry, black and fairly discreet. I carried it on the plane as my personal item, and it was perfect. 

The Hermes Vespa was great for the more casual outfits, I think I carried it every day in Beaune.

I also brought the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, but only carried it once.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Springtime pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413137


Fabulous pop of color! ❤️


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> On recent trips Global Entry hasn't even asked for my passport, just to take off my mask in front of the machine.  Then it knows who I am and spits out my customs form.  Which is a little disconcerting!



Oh yeah.  I had that too on last trip.  It was shocking.  I was so delirious that I thought I had made a mistake pushing the button without scanning passport and was shocked it spit out receipt.  It looks like Big Brother has gotten very competent.  Not long until they will be able to recognize us anywhere anytime.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

I am loving the travel bag discussion but am unfamiliar with so many of these bags, that I now have a giant research project.


----------



## baghabitz34

Some ‘flowers’ for this Friday:


In light of this being a rough week - Texas & I lost a family member (not related) - needed something pretty as a little pick me up.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Some ‘flowers’ for this Friday:
> View attachment 5413198
> 
> In light of this being a rough week - Texas & I lost a family member (not related) - needed something pretty as a little pick me up.


I am sorry for your loss @baghabitz34. Your Tea Rose Rogues are lovely!


----------



## piperdog

BowieFan1971 said:


> Springtime pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413137


Love. It just gave me a pang of regret for letting go of my vernis rosewood in that perfect red.


----------



## DME

baghabitz34 said:


> Some ‘flowers’ for this Friday:
> View attachment 5413198
> 
> In light of this being a rough week - Texas & I lost a family member (not related) - needed something pretty as a little pick me up.



Stunning bags, but I’m so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you.


----------



## piperdog

baghabitz34 said:


> Some ‘flowers’ for this Friday:
> View attachment 5413198
> 
> In light of this being a rough week - Texas & I lost a family member (not related) - needed something pretty as a little pick me up.


They are beautiful, and I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## DME

Thank you @880 and @BowieFan1971 for your recommendations! I’ll have to check those out. I looked at the Loewe puzzle mini last time I was in Vegas and, while super cute, it was too small for my needs, but I’ve not properly investigated the regular size puzzle. I really wish Hermes made an Evelyn in a size between the TPM and PM. (I have similar thoughts to @880 about the PM, but wouldn’t be opposed to the TPM, although it would be too small for my fourth travel bag category.) Send one my way in, say, Gris Meyer, and I could check both a travel bag and a gray crossbody off my list!

@880, I am loving the Valextra sunglasses case! It’s perfect in my smaller bags and doesn’t take up much room. Now I can bring my sunglasses and a small wallet, not have to choose between the two. There may be a second one in my future…


----------



## lill_canele

DME said:


> All this talk of travel bags has me thinking about my needs. Great topic!
> 
> I like the idea of a weekender duffle and have a Louis Vuitton Keepall 55 to meet that need. Full disclosure, I also have a rolling carry-on suitcase and a lululemon duffle-style bag that work for this need; the type of trip typically dictates the bag I take. If there’s even the possibility I might have to check the bag (e.g., on a flight), then I won’t take the LV. Because airlines.
> 
> For what I would term my personal item (to use airline lingo), which is almost like a small carry-on to me, I like a sturdy, open tote. This bag can also double as a large day bag, or shopping tote, if needed. I have the LV Damier Ebene Neverfull in both the MM and GM sizes to meet this need; the length and type of trip determines which size I take. Full disclosure, I also have the Neverfull in Monogram Canvas (MM size) and the Goyard St. Louis in PM size, but those are work totes. And I have a Longchamp Le Pliage about the size of the GM. I have taken the Goyard as a carry-on in the past, but reviews have me concerned about wear and tear due to weight, while the Neverfull claims to carry more than I weigh without breaking, so Neverfull it is.
> 
> If I don’t need to carry much, then I like my Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet. It holds my phone; ID, credit cards and hotel room key; cash; a couple of tissues; lip gloss; and maybe a few other very slim items. It also has a detachable chain, so I can dress it up, or dress it down. However, it won’t hold sunglasses, guide books, or other bulkier items I might want/need for sightseeing. (I’m not a sunglasses-on-top-of-my-head person and hate to carry too many things separately.) Which leads me to…
> 
> A fourth category, which I’m not sure how to label. A roomier, lightweight day bag that will hold things like sunglasses (either in a drawstring bag, or the Valextra slim case @880 ”talked me into” ), a guidebook, venue tickets, etc. I don’t need it to hold a water bottle and I rarely carry an umbrella, but I do sometimes need more room and find that the Venn diagram for what meets this category doesn’t overlap enough with the category in the paragraph above. As such, I find I need an extra bag to fit this need. I might not need it for all trips, but I do need it for some. I like my old school LV Odeon PM for this since it has an outer pocket that is roomy enough for many travel guides.
> 
> I will say that, with every trip to a new destination, I find myself on the hunt for a new bag that fits into my fourth category. It’s not need; I am confident something in my existing closet will work. It’s probably a combination of my excitement over the upcoming travel and my love for bags and shopping that gives me a reason to look. Sometimes I give in, sometimes I talk myself out of it, but it happens every single time.




Interesting, I haven't really thought about bringing specific brands of any kind (contemporary or designer) on trips. I tend to only bring bags that have a zipper closure, for security.
Half of them are medical missions and so, of course, I don't bring anything nice. So at most, I'd bring my brown crossbody longchamp le pliage bag.
But I also bring the same longchamp le pliage bag when I'm visiting family in Taiwan and I brought it to Greece...lol.
I think all of my travel bags and suitcases (international, local, and weekender) are all from Amazon. If they get banged up or even stolen, I don't think too much about it. Mostly because there's just clothes in there.

I think the last time I went to Taiwan, (besides the lonchamp) I remember bringing my black on black burberry wallet, but that was the only luxury brand leather good I brought with me. I was mostly in the city though, and I traveled a lot on the local subway, and to the street markets. I either went with family or myself and I feel pretty safe in the areas I know in Taiwan. But designer goods do definitely attract attention. I remember, I wore a very streetstyle outfit once walking to the subway and the flashiest thing I had on was an Off-White belt, and these 2 guys were looking at me and gossiping (not that I felt scared or anything, just something I noticed.)

But I also think I'm not used to or haven't really tried bringing designer bags on trips. Again, it's not something I really thought much about when packing for a trip. I mainly cared about how much money I was bringing so I could buy all the things I wanted to buy and eat at all the restaurants.  





FizzyWater said:


> None of the above are particularly expensive bags, but they're lightweight, well-designed, and easy to throw around, and if they were stolen I wouldn't be devastated.
> 
> Reading the above I feel terribly boring and practical.  I'll have to show y'all my new completely ridiculously impractical evening bag!
> 
> *excluding evening/event bags (that I rarely wear but they're cute and at least small to store)



Oh you are most definitely not boring. I feel you are much better than me when it comes to travel bags lol.

I too recently got my new impractical evening bag, the YSL one I spoke about before. I decided to keep it haha.


----------



## FizzyWater

lill_canele said:


> Oh you are most definitely not boring. I feel you are much better than me when it comes to travel bags lol.
> 
> I too recently got my new impractical evening bag, the YSL one I spoke about before. I decided to keep it haha.



More obsessive. You mean I'm _more obsessive_ than you when it comes to travel bags.   

I tend to dive deep into a topic and try to find the perfect solution - if I can just create the perfect system my life will be better!  Sadly, this is not true.  It's closest to true with purses, but, uh, the time-spent-to-life-improvement ratio is not great.  At least it's fun?

Hurrah for impractical evening bags!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Some ‘flowers’ for this Friday:
> View attachment 5413198
> 
> In light of this being a rough week - Texas & I lost a family member (not related) - needed something pretty as a little pick me up.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

missie1 said:


> Hi Purses and Perfume,
> 
> I recently revamped my crossbody bags which I slated for travel as they werent working.  I bought a Fendi mini peekaboo bag and discovered it was perfect trip bag.  It can work for sightseeing and easily transitio to bag for dinner/drinks by removing the strap.   The one think I loves is how roomy it is yet crossbody it’s not too large.  Also the colors and options of leathers really are great.  They are bit pricey but I’m now considering these part of my forever bags


Thank you @missie1 for this excellent suggestion.  I looked up the size of the mini peekaboo, and it's a very nice size, perfect for day to evening wear.  For some reason, I never considered the peekaboo before, but they come in the non-smooth (selleria?) leather as well, which is worry-free leather.  Do you find that the center divider reduces the amount you can put in the bag?  I will have to go try this on in the store when I get the chance.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

baghabitz34 said:


> Some ‘flowers’ for this Friday:
> View attachment 5413198
> 
> In light of this being a rough week - Texas & I lost a family member (not related) - needed something pretty as a little pick me up.


Very sorry to hear about your loss.  Hugs.


----------



## missie1

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you @missie1 for this excellent suggestion.  I looked up the size of the mini peekaboo, and it's a very nice size, perfect for day to evening wear.  For some reason, I never considered the peekaboo before, but they come in the non-smooth (selleria?) leather as well, which is worry-free leather.  Do you find that the center divider reduces the amount you can put in the bag?  I will have to go try this on in the store when I get the chance.


I find that each side actually holds a ton. It’s what really drew me to the bag. I will take pic of it loaded and post for you


----------



## missie1

Well apparently I will need to get another Fendi peekaboo in non exotic for my internal travels because clearly I forgot about CITES being needed. I don’t have time for that.


----------



## coffee2go

lill_canele said:


> Interesting, I haven't really thought about bringing specific brands of any kind (contemporary or designer) on trips. I tend to only bring bags that have a zipper closure, for security.
> Half of them are medical missions and so, of course, I don't bring anything nice. So at most, I'd bring my brown crossbody longchamp le pliage bag.
> But I also bring the same longchamp le pliage bag when I'm visiting family in Taiwan and I brought it to Greece...lol.
> I think all of my travel bags and suitcases (international, local, and weekender) are all from Amazon. If they get banged up or even stolen, I don't think too much about it. Mostly because there's just clothes in there.
> 
> I think the last time I went to Taiwan, (besides the lonchamp) I remember bringing my black on black burberry wallet, but that was the only luxury brand leather good I brought with me. I was mostly in the city though, and I traveled a lot on the local subway, and to the street markets. I either went with family or myself and I feel pretty safe in the areas I know in Taiwan. But designer goods do definitely attract attention. I remember, I wore a very streetstyle outfit once walking to the subway and the flashiest thing I had on was an Off-White belt, and these 2 guys were looking at me and gossiping (not that I felt scared or anything, just something I noticed.)
> 
> But I also think I'm not used to or haven't really tried bringing designer bags on trips. Again, it's not something I really thought much about when packing for a trip. I mainly cared about how much money I was bringing so I could buy all the things I wanted to buy and eat at all the restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you are most definitely not boring. I feel you are much better than me when it comes to travel bags lol.
> 
> I too recently got my new impractical evening bag, the YSL one I spoke about before. I decided to keep it haha.



I don’t have any trouble bringing my luxury bags when travelling, most of them are low-key, no screaming logos, so I don’t feel I bring they bring lots of attention to me. But I mostly travel around Europe, so maybe I would felt different if traveling to other places. My favorite travel bags so far have been Celine micro belt bag, Lanvin hobo bag and Chloe C small bag(not mini) since it has two detachable straps, so it’s quite versatile.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Some ‘flowers’ for this Friday:
> View attachment 5413198
> 
> In light of this being a rough week - Texas & I lost a family member (not related) - needed something pretty as a little pick me up.


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> All this talk of travel bags has me thinking about my needs. Great topic!
> 
> I like the idea of a weekender duffle and have a Louis Vuitton Keepall 55 to meet that need. Full disclosure, I also have a rolling carry-on suitcase and a lululemon duffle-style bag that work for this need; the type of trip typically dictates the bag I take. If there’s even the possibility I might have to check the bag (e.g., on a flight), then I won’t take the LV. Because airlines.
> 
> For what I would term my personal item (to use airline lingo), which is almost like a small carry-on to me, I like a sturdy, open tote. This bag can also double as a large day bag, or shopping tote, if needed. I have the LV Damier Ebene Neverfull in both the MM and GM sizes to meet this need; the length and type of trip determines which size I take. Full disclosure, I also have the Neverfull in Monogram Canvas (MM size) and the Goyard St. Louis in PM size, but those are work totes. And I have a Longchamp Le Pliage about the size of the GM. I have taken the Goyard as a carry-on in the past, but reviews have me concerned about wear and tear due to weight, while the Neverfull claims to carry more than I weigh without breaking, so Neverfull it is.
> 
> If I don’t need to carry much, then I like my Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet. It holds my phone; ID, credit cards and hotel room key; cash; a couple of tissues; lip gloss; and maybe a few other very slim items. It also has a detachable chain, so I can dress it up, or dress it down. However, it won’t hold sunglasses, guide books, or other bulkier items I might want/need for sightseeing. (I’m not a sunglasses-on-top-of-my-head person and hate to carry too many things separately.) Which leads me to…
> 
> A fourth category, which I’m not sure how to label. A roomier, lightweight day bag that will hold things like sunglasses (either in a drawstring bag, or the Valextra slim case @880 ”talked me into” ), a guidebook, venue tickets, etc. I don’t need it to hold a water bottle and I rarely carry an umbrella, but I do sometimes need more room and find that the Venn diagram for what meets this category doesn’t overlap enough with the category in the paragraph above. As such, I find I need an extra bag to fit this need. I might not need it for all trips, but I do need it for some. I like my old school LV Odeon PM for this since it has an outer pocket that is roomy enough for many travel guides.
> 
> I will say that, with every trip to a new destination, I find myself on the hunt for a new bag that fits into my fourth category. It’s not need; I am confident something in my existing closet will work. It’s probably a combination of my excitement over the upcoming travel and my love for bags and shopping that gives me a reason to look. Sometimes I give in, sometimes I talk myself out of it, but it happens every single time.



Love all of this! So educational. If I’m being honest, I also have a 4th travel bag need, and in accordance with my nesting doll pattern, it would be a small bag that can be used for evening. So that sort of sounds like your third one. Technically I already have this tho, I can use my sparkly sac bag as it packs completely flat. 

I too have occasionally gone on a hnt for a new bag prior to a trip, depending on where I was going. I had to really force myself not to recently, when I had the conference / Tucson trip.



BowieFan1971 said:


> When I was in Paris, I used a small size Le Plage Cuir in taupe. It was perfect! Big enough to fit everything, thick and durable enough to stuff but slouchy enough that it molded to me when less full. A designer bag with supple leather but not so designer I had to be paranoid. Handheld with a detachable leather crossbody strap and the strap clip could thread through the logo zipper pull so it was secure. Versatile color, too. I am thinking of getting one in black for Italy in November, since I have this one because someone gave it to me. A pre-loved one that already has a little wear so I don’t feel bad shoving it under a seat or that I have to baby it.



While I am somewhat ‘over’ my LV Cuir, it’s somewhat about the color/size. I sooo wish I’d bought a small Cuir when they first released them. I prefer the longer matching straps that those had. The new ones have nice thick straps, but they are shorter so the bag doesn’t crossbody right?


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Some ‘flowers’ for this Friday:
> View attachment 5413198
> 
> In light of this being a rough week - Texas & I lost a family member (not related) - needed something pretty as a little pick me up.



Amazing tea rose collection. I’m so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Good news! 4 bags sold, 3 at a profit even after consignment commission! The other I lost $5-10, so the Prada is paid for! Yay!!! And they are having a handbag sale this weekend, so fingers crossed…there is a VERY special bag I have my eye on.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

coffee2go said:


> My point is, I think what I like about shopping in general is the thrill of looking and finding some rare/unique pieces, or a deal on an item, it’s way more fun for me than sipping champagne while being catered to by SA at a luxury store. I love the good bargain  Do any of you feel the same? Outlet or vintage/secondhand stores vs luxury stores shopping experience.
> 
> View attachment 5412397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412399


Finding a bargain is always fun!  Where I live, there aren't any great options though in terms of outlet/vintage stores.  We do have some of the standard discount stores like Tjmaxx and so forth, but their items can be hit or miss, and one has to go often, and look around quite a bit and even then, one may not find anything special.  So it can be time-consuming; hence I haven't been there in years.   I did brave ebay last year to buy some vintage perfumes (sealed extraits), but most of them weren't exactly bargains (except for one particular rare bottle that I was lucky enough to find in perfect, sealed condition).


----------



## FizzyWater

Jereni said:


> While I am somewhat ‘over’ my LV Cuir, it’s somewhat about the color/size. I sooo wish I’d bought a small Cuir when they first released them. I prefer the longer matching straps that those had. The new ones have nice thick straps, but they are shorter so the bag doesn’t crossbody right?



Sadly, that's correct.  They do sell longer straps separately.  Bonus:  Adjustable!  Downside:  130 Euros on top of the cost of the purse?  Really? 

(Deleted further longer rant about their straps and other design changes...)

Also, your Medium Cuir is quite pretty.  I think the Small is pushing the limit of the size I want to carry daily, but seeing your Medium as a travel tote rather than a daily bag opened up new possibilities to me.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Finding a bargain is always fun!  Where I live, there aren't any great options though in terms of outlet/vintage stores.  We do have some of the standard discount stores like Tjmaxx and so forth, but their items can be hit or miss, and one has to go often, and look around quite a bit and even then, one may not find anything special.  So it can be time-consuming; hence I haven't been there in years.   I did brave ebay last year to buy some vintage perfumes (sealed extraits), but most of them weren't exactly bargains (except for one particular rare bottle that I was lucky enough to find in perfect, sealed condition).


Do you open and use the vintage perfumes? Or do you keep them for their value? I have a 1970s unopened box of Chanel No. 5 and have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

bbygotbag said:


> Wow great find! Totally inspired me to browse around VC again...



Haha, I found myself on VC too...


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Love all of this! So educational. If I’m being honest, I also have a 4th travel bag need, and in accordance with my nesting doll pattern, it would be a small bag that can be used for evening. So that sort of sounds like your third one. Technically I already have this tho, I can use my sparkly sac bag as it packs completely flat.
> 
> I too have occasionally gone on a hnt for a new bag prior to a trip, depending on where I was going. I had to really force myself not to recently, when I had the conference / Tucson trip.
> 
> 
> 
> While I am somewhat ‘over’ my LV Cuir, it’s somewhat about the color/size. I sooo wish I’d bought a small Cuir when they first released them. I prefer the longer matching straps that those had. The new ones have nice thick straps, but they are shorter so the bag doesn’t crossbody right?


I’m 5’5” and comfortably wore it crossbody the whole trip. It was not too short at all. But mine was a pre-loved gift, so who knows when it was made. The strap is thick and sturdy, very comfortable.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Rabbit holes I fall into....  

...yesterday on VC I spotted this cute little orange Hermes shopping bag bag charm and immediately was reminded of the leftovers from the Roberta di Camerino wallet I had slaughtered for my cardholder. The piece of leather had a mini gold "R" and "Roberta di Camerino" inside a belt shape embossed into it. 
So this afternoon I wasted hours and my fingertips to make myself a little bag charm only after it was done to be disappointed. It´s nothing. Only something homemade and actually I don´t even do bag charms. Argh!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> Some ‘flowers’ for this Friday:
> View attachment 5413198
> 
> In light of this being a rough week - Texas & I lost a family member (not related) - needed something pretty as a little pick me up.



I´m so sorry for your loss. Hugs xx
Your flower bags are absolutely gorgeous. I´m glad you own them to make you happy.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Good news! 4 bags sold, 3 at a profit even after consignment commission! The other I lost $5-10, so the Prada is paid for! Yay!!! And they are having a handbag sale this weekend, so fingers crossed…there is a VERY special bag I have my eye on.


Congratulations! That´s perfect!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> Beautiful red goodies! You are so talented @cowgirlsboots Glam travel pics! Your DH picked out a cute bag, it will look great with the dress you shared.


Thank you! 
I fear a few photos are usually all that´s glam about my kind of travelling. Cheap hotels, cheap transport, cheap food and when I´m lucky a lot of preloved and vintage shopping of the cheap kind spending the money saved on the beforementioned...


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Rabbit holes I fall into....
> 
> ...yesterday on VC I spotted this cute little orange Hermes shopping bag bag charm and immediately was reminded of the leftovers from the Roberta di Camerino wallet I had slaughtered for my cardholder. The piece of leather had a mini gold "R" and "Roberta di Camerino" inside a belt shape embossed into it.
> So this afternoon I wasted hours and my fingertips to make myself a little bag charm only after it was done to be disappointed. It´s nothing. Only something homemade and actually I don´t even do bag charms. Argh!
> 
> View attachment 5413477


I think it's cute!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> I will say that, with every trip to a new destination, I find myself on the hunt for a new bag that fits into my fourth category. It’s not need; I am confident something in my existing closet will work. It’s probably a combination of my excitement over the upcoming travel and my love for bags and shopping that gives me a reason to look. Sometimes I give in, sometimes I talk myself out of it, but it happens every single time.


I´m totally with you! This happens to me every time too. As soon as I know I will go somewhere I start hunting for the perfect bag, the perfect outfit(s), the perfect shoes... unfortunately on the internet, not inside my own wardrobe that definetely holds enough items to cater my needs perfectly... 

... and then the plans get cancelled and all the new perfect choices remain unused...


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I think it's cute!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

I really wanted this neat Brit travel bag by Aspinal of London. But white leather on a travel bag...   Now I'm considering a Frrry Collapse bag as a travel bag, since it will store flat when I'm not using it!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I really wanted this neat Brit travel bag by Aspinal of London. But white leather on a travel bag...   Now I'm considering a Frrry Collapse bag as a travel bag, since it will store flat when I'm not using it!
> 
> View attachment 5413492
> View attachment 5413493
> View attachment 5413494


I love both. That collapsible bag is genius!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> I really wanted this neat Brit travel bag by Aspinal of London. But white leather on a travel bag...   Now I'm considering a Frrry Collapse bag as a travel bag, since it will store flat when I'm not using it!
> 
> View attachment 5413492
> View attachment 5413493
> View attachment 5413494


I adore the Brit bag! What a statement! 
The folding bag is a piece of true engineering and very understated.


----------



## baghabitz34

@More bags @DME @piperdog @dcooney4 @Purses & Perfumes @BowieFan1971 @Jereni @cowgirlsboots 
Thanks for all the condolences


----------



## missie1

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you @missie1 for this excellent suggestion.  I looked up the size of the mini peekaboo, and it's a very nice size, perfect for day to evening wear.  For some reason, I never considered the peekaboo before, but they come in the non-smooth (selleria?) leather as well, which is worry-free leather.  Do you find that the center divider reduces the amount you can put in the bag?  I will have to go try this on in the store when I get the chance.


Ok so I pulled one out and loaded it up and honestly it holds a ton.  The first pics are the items I definitely need when traveling.  The sunglasses would fit with case if I used smaller cosmetics bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Rabbit holes I fall into....
> 
> ...yesterday on VC I spotted this cute little orange Hermes shopping bag bag charm and immediately was reminded of the leftovers from the Roberta di Camerino wallet I had slaughtered for my cardholder. The piece of leather had a mini gold "R" and "Roberta di Camerino" inside a belt shape embossed into it.
> So this afternoon I wasted hours and my fingertips to make myself a little bag charm only after it was done to be disappointed. It´s nothing. Only something homemade and actually I don´t even do bag charms. Argh!
> 
> View attachment 5413477


I think it’s adorable!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I love both. That collapsible bag is genius!


+1 And the visual texture on the Frrry bag?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I love both. That collapsible bag is genius!


Agreed! Genius! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> I adore the Brit bag! What a statement!
> The folding bag is a piece of true engineering and very understated.


Yep! A true statement. I love the engineering of the collapse, for a travel bag that does get stored for long periods instead of being used all the time (at least for me). 

A couple dear TPF members introduced my to Frrry. Polene came out with a new color (which I don't think will last long), or my next bag would have been the Frrry. It's now back at the top of my list.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> Do you open and use the vintage perfumes? Or do you keep them for their value? I have a 1970s unopened box of Chanel No. 5 and have no idea what to do with it.


I absolutely do open and use them.  I  test to make sure they are still intact and smell as expected, and haven't gone off.  I tried to get items from the time period before regulations came in on perfume ingredients, and the fragrances from the 80s and early 90s are ideal, although I also have some from earlier decades.  

Regarding your Chanel No. 5, you could try putting it on ebay, or if you are so inclined, you could open and use it.  I think some collectors might like an unopened box, but I myself have always preferred if the seller opens the box and has pictures of the bottle (The bottle is elaborately sealed at the neck, so opening the box is okay in my opinion, because you can assess the color of the perfume, see if there has been some evaporation, etc.)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

missie1 said:


> Ok so I pulled one out and loaded it up and honestly it holds a ton.  The first pics are the items I definitely need when traveling.  The sunglasses would fit with case if I used smaller cosmetics bag.


Oh my, so much eye-candy!  Your peekaboo is stunning!  I am amazed that it fit that large cosmetic case (and so many other items) so easily since the peekaboo does not look large but appears to be more of a mid-sized bag.    This is very helpful, thank you!
And just curious, lol, but I see a VC&A perfume there in the white box amongst all the other pretty bottles, and am wondering which one it is?


----------



## missie1

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Oh my, so much eye-candy!  Your peekaboo is stunning!  I am amazed that it fit that large cosmetic case (and so many other items) so easily since the peekaboo does not look large but appears to be more of a mid-sized bag.    This is very helpful, thank you!
> And just curious, lol, but I see a VC&A perfume there in the white box amongst all the other pretty bottles, and am wondering which one it is?


Thank you so much.  Yes this mini is really a great size.  The micro was bit too tiny for me.  It’s Oud Blanc which I absolutely love.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Good news! 4 bags sold, 3 at a profit even after consignment commission! The other I lost $5-10, so the Prada is paid for! Yay!!! And they are having a handbag sale this weekend, so fingers crossed…there is a VERY special bag I have my eye on.


Best news ever! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cordeliere said:


> I hear ya on the love.   In the last four days, I looked at 130 pages of resale bags listed by Rebag in hopes of discovering a bag model that I was not acquainted with to be a travel purse.  That is almost 7,000 bags.   They have 23,000 bags listed but I just couldn't look at another bag.  I gave up.   The problem is the numerous exacting requirements for a travel purse.  I can't find one that meets all the requirements, much less one that I love.  The ones I liked all had major requirement deficiencies.
> 
> My computer has to fit in it, so it has to be 12 inches wide but I don't want over 14.  It has to be 10 high.  And it can't be too thick.  Less than 5 is preferable.
> 
> It has to have handles that are a length that are short enough for hand held but long enough for shoulder carry (I don't like having a short and a long handle and I don't like crossbody).  This is the most difficult requirement.
> 
> It has to have a zipper close.  Last time I traveled, I tossed my id in before it went through the scanner and it fell out.  If another traveler hadn't seen it and picked it up, I would have been toast.
> 
> It has to be light weight.  It can't have delicate leather.  And it has to have feet.  And it can't be black.
> 
> A travel bag is more demanding on function than a daily bag.  Airplane seats, airport scanners, pickpockets, rain, etc.  Talking this through will all of you is making me realize that love is less important on this bag than others.  Functionality is more important for this particular bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Another vote on their wear resistance is good to hear.    I have never had a color transfer problem but maybe that is because all my jeans are so well worn.  No loose dyein  left.   Very interesting to hear that ivory is currently popular.  I thought it looked so old fashioned.  I should not be influenced what others think, but that does please me.


I had to LOL  because , I see you really need a bespoke bag! 
I sew, and I was just imagining your dimensions as a pattern, and I basically have a bag in my imagination.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> Totally off topic. I have a long weekend with a day off work tomorrow. I’ve been feeling out of sorts so DH took me for a walk with the dog late afternoon then insisted I come out with him this evening to find some joy. I found it hard to make the effort so went for a relaxed style with jeans and this top which works with mini Alexa.
> View attachment 5409944
> 
> First, pre dinner drinks at a lovely shore front inn with the sea in the background.
> View attachment 5409945
> 
> And for all those of you who enjoy looking at lovely food, we went on to a harbour restaurant where they did the best steaks! Delicious food, loving company, good for the soul!
> View attachment 5409947
> View attachment 5409946
> View attachment 5409948


You look lovely and your food and views are amazing!
I bet your bag is almost color transfer proof in that beautuful hot pink!
I wear mine a lot and I treat it just like my other bags, which is not babying,  but not reckless either.  But I find that it gets dirty easily.
I read somewhere(mulberry site?) that if I spray Collonil,  it would prevent this?
I still have a bit of color transfer on the back.
I tried wiping it with a damp towel, and it did get most of it off, but I wonder if I can use a gentle makeup remover or a dish soap?
Gentle baby wipes?
Here's a picture I took recently.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Sunshine mama said:


> I had to LOL  because , I see you really need a bespoke bag!
> I sew, and I was just imagining your dimensions as a pattern, and I basically have a bag in my imagination.


Duh! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> You look lovely and your food and views are amazing!
> I bet your bag is almost color transfer proof in that beautuful hot pink!
> I wear mine a lot and I treat it just like my other bags, which is not babying,  but not reckless either.  But I find that it gets dirty easily.
> I read somewhere(mulberry site?) that if I spray Collonil,  it would prevent this?
> I still have a bit of color transfer on the back.
> I tried wiping it with a damp towel, and it did get most of it off, but I wonder if I can use a gentle makeup remover or a dish soap?
> Gentle baby wipes?
> Here's a picture I took recently.
> 
> View attachment 5413690


Some leather conditioners also clean. If you keep the bag conditioned it should help with color transfer. I use Leather CPR to clean and moisturize and Blackrock leather n rich to protect.


----------



## coffee2go

A fun question for a weekend. If out of all your current bags you could just pick one, which will be the ONE? Like what’s the bag that brings the most joy to you, which you could never part ways with? What’s the story connected to this bag? It doesn’t  necessarily need to be functional or classic, or have any investment value,  your reasoning behind it could be whatever you choose it to be.

For me it would be my Celine micro belt bag. It’s my first “proper” luxury bag (the very first one was actually YSL shopper bag, but it doesn’t feel as luxurious as Celine does). My hubby gifted it for my birthday, we went together to pick it up at the Celine store, I still remember how special that moment felt and even if he isn’t into fashion, he actually liked the shape of the bag and the color. When I was deciding between different colors available in store, he suggested I pick this one. I also feel it’s a proper “lady” bag, makes me feel more “adult”, and I like that it looks great both when worn more casually or more classic/elegantly styled. I also brought this bag with me to travel, so many trip memories are connected with it. I also find it fun that in China they call this bag a catfish, because of its resembling look 

My version of the bag was already produced when Phoebe left the brand,  so there is no “é” on the embossed name, but I like that the design was originally created by her.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I guess the one bag with the most meaning is the no-name straw bag my son gave me. I asked for a straw bag for mother’s day a few years ago and my mom helped him pick it out. It is the only bag he has ever gotten me. It only has value to me. I will never get rid of it.

If I had to pare down to only one bag to use, it would be my camel Coach Bay tote. The color is extremely versatile, the shape and style is classic and the size suitable for a handbag or a tote. You can wear it on your shoulder, but it can also go over your arm. The leather is thick and rich looking, aided by the gold hardware. It is the first “designer” bag I bought for myself and I felt so luxe carrying it. Even though it is no longer the star of my now collection, it still holds an important place.

I suppose it is good the Prada is reminiscent of the Bay, but in yummy orange. I’ll find out on Tuesday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> Some leather conditioners also clean. If you keep the bag conditioned it should help with color transfer. I use Leather CPR to clean and moisturize and Blackrock leather n rich to protect.


Thank you!
It seems like Blackrock is also a cleaner and conditioner.  Is there a reason why I should use Cpr to clean,  and then the Blackrock to protect?


----------



## dcooney4

I went to an arts and craft festival today and picked up the tiny funky crossbody and the handheld/ arm carry tote. The tote is stitched by hand. I love artisan bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I went to an arts and craft festival today and picked up the tiny funky crossbody and the handheld/ arm carry tote. The tote is stitched by hand. I love artisan bags.


That tote is a gorgeous color and it looks like it will patina.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> It seems like Blackrock is also a cleaner and conditioner.  Is there a reason why I should use Cpr to clean,  and then the Blackrock to protect?


Not necessarily. I didn't know it was a cleaner too. I use it on all my light colored bags to prevent color transfer. You have to use it sparingly. Put it on, then immediately wipe with a paper towel. Buff with a brush or cloth a few minutes later. If you leave too much on, it will get sticky. The stickiness will eventually go away as it soaks in, but could take several days. If you do it right, it won't be sticky.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I went to an arts and craft festival today and picked up the tiny funky crossbody and the handheld/ arm carry tote. The tote is stitched by hand. I love artisan bags.


The funky bag is so cute! I love the stitching on the tote.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> That tote is a gorgeous color and it looks like it will patina.


I love it. She said it was bridle leather.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> The funky bag is so cute! I love the stitching on the tote.


Thank you! The little one has butter soft leather. The price was to good not to get it.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I went to an arts and craft festival today and picked up the tiny funky crossbody and the handheld/ arm carry tote. The tote is stitched by hand. I love artisan bags.



Congratulations on these great finds!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> How is it different?



i couldn’t find my pics right away, but I posted them in this thread
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/favorite-hobo.1052534/ post 5.



whateve said:


> Do you open and use the vintage perfumes? Or do you keep them for their value? I have a 1970s unopened box of Chanel No. 5 and have no idea what to do with it.


+1 with @Purses & Perfumes . I use them too. If they haven’t gone off.

@baghabitz34, i am very sorry for your loss

@dcooney4 , I love your new bag!


----------



## baghabitz34

880 said:


> i couldn’t find my pics right away, but I posted them in this thread
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/favorite-hobo.1052534/ post 5.
> 
> 
> +1 with @Purses & Perfumes . I use them too. If they haven’t gone off.
> 
> @baghabitz34, i am very sorry for your loss


Thanks for the condolences


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on these great finds!


Thanks! I wish I could have stayed longer. So many Wonderful things .


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> I went to an arts and craft festival today and picked up the tiny funky crossbody and the handheld/ arm carry tote. The tote is stitched by hand. I love artisan bags.


Gosh I love that tote.  Wish it was a brand instead of artisan so I could get one.  Great find.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> Gosh I love that tote.  Wish it was a brand instead of artisan so I could get one.  Great find.


She said it was a prototype and she might make more. Her company is called Louise Goods. She makes them herself.


----------



## dcooney4

The funky little bag is made by someone else.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think it’s adorable!!!



Thank you! I felt so silly spending the whole afternoon on making something just to make it... and then I didn´t even have any gold keyring to put in on... will have to find one at the next flea market.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

coffee2go said:


> A fun question for a weekend. If out of all your current bags you could just pick one, which will be the ONE? Like what’s the bag that brings the most joy to you, which you could never part ways with? What’s the story connected to this bag? It doesn’t  necessarily need to be functional or classic, or have any investment value,  your reasoning behind it could be whatever you choose it to be.
> 
> For me it would be my Celine micro belt bag. It’s my first “proper” luxury bag (the very first one was actually YSL shopper bag, but it doesn’t feel as luxurious as Celine does). My hubby gifted it for my birthday, we went together to pick it up at the Celine store, I still remember how special that moment felt and even if he isn’t into fashion, he actually liked the shape of the bag and the color. When I was deciding between different colors available in store, he suggested I pick this one. I also feel it’s a proper “lady” bag, makes me feel more “adult”, and I like that it looks great both when worn more casually or more classic/elegantly styled. I also brought this bag with me to travel, so many trip memories are connected with it. I also find it fun that in China they call this bag a catfish, because of its resembling look
> 
> My version of the bag was already produced when Phoebe left the brand,  so there is no “é” on the embossed name, but I like that the design was originally created by her.



The one bag I´d never ever let go of is a bag I certainly do not use, don´t have a photo of and only have stored away. 
It´s my first proper leather and only handbag my Mum ever bought as a present for me. 
I must have been about 12 years old. 
It´s very small and flat, about envelop size with a thin long strap- early 80ies fashion. 
It´s burgundy, very soft luxurious leather. I can´t remember the brand, but I know she bought it at a proper handbag store and it was definetely more expensive than she would have been comfortable with for herself. 
It´s a design I wouldn´t have chosen myself at this age, rather something that must have seemed to be the perfect mix of quality, timelessness and fashionable to her and though it must have been over her budget she bought it. That was the way she gave presents. 
I never used it much- it doesn´t fit anything and scratched immediately. But it´s there.
I´m still not fond of the style, but I´m fond of the idea of this special present and grateful to my Mum.


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> She said it was a prototype and she might make more. Her company is called Louise Goods. She makes them herself.


Wow!  She has a website.  Your bag is not there yet, but look at this beauty.








						Blackbird Tote
					

The only tote you'll ever need! It’s got the right sized handle to fit over your shoulder comfortably, two roomy pockets (one inside, one outside) and fits a 13” MacBook Pro like a dream. A classic everyday tote, beloved by many!! Specs & Materials 12 x 4 x 11” (12” wide at base, 14” wide at...



					www.louisegoods.com


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My vintage dress haul arrived today- totally as expected...  6 pieces from the 30ies to very early 60ies, 300 years´worth of BO, the need for various repairs and an impressive pattern of mould spots along the hem of the 30ies evening dress. 
I´m laughing, because I bought from the seller before. 

Everything went into the ozone followed by the washing machine immediately after a quick trying them on in front of the mirror. 
Most fit amazingly well, one is a tad too small, but has a belt aka spare fabric, so no problem. 
Now to hope nothing shrunk too badly or suffered in the wash...


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> Wow!  She has a website.  Your bag is not there yet, but look at this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackbird Tote
> 
> 
> The only tote you'll ever need! It’s got the right sized handle to fit over your shoulder comfortably, two roomy pockets (one inside, one outside) and fits a 13” MacBook Pro like a dream. A classic everyday tote, beloved by many!! Specs & Materials 12 x 4 x 11” (12” wide at base, 14” wide at...
> 
> 
> 
> www.louisegoods.com


So pretty! She had a little red bag that was so cute, but I already bought the little black bag and the tote was calling me .


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I went to an arts and craft festival today and picked up the tiny funky crossbody and the handheld/ arm carry tote. The tote is stitched by hand. I love artisan bags.


Congratulations on your new bags - they’re lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new bags - they’re lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> You look lovely and your food and views are amazing!
> I bet your bag is almost color transfer proof in that beautuful hot pink!
> I wear mine a lot and I treat it just like my other bags, which is not babying,  but not reckless either.  But I find that it gets dirty easily.
> I read somewhere(mulberry site?) that if I spray Collonil,  it would prevent this?
> I still have a bit of color transfer on the back.
> I tried wiping it with a damp towel, and it did get most of it off, but I wonder if I can use a gentle makeup remover or a dish soap?
> Gentle baby wipes?
> Here's a picture I took recently.
> 
> View attachment 5413690


Thanks @Sunshine mama. It’s lovely to see you using the bag so much and such a pretty photo.

My darker colour doesn’t get dirty as such but it does suffer colour transfer as my off duty wear of choice is jeans. I find that only black bags don’t suffer this. I wipe down after each wear in an attempt to reduce it but it doesn’t get it all. I posted about the subject a while back and decided I have to just use and enjoy my mini. Some people suggested baby wipes which I’m yet to try. I’ve been wondering about adding a shoulder length strap so I carry it higher but I love crossbody! 

Keep enjoying I say!


----------



## Katinahat

Just to say I’m using a lot of time for journaling to get through a rough patch so only checking in occasionally. Apologies for missing posts and chats. Hopefully I’ll be back fully involved soon. Continue carrying and sharing in joy.


----------



## jblended

Sorry to crash the current discussions but I'm in desperate need of help and need input from the group!
As some of you know, I've recently moved to another country for medical treatment and, much to my horror, I've just come back (not 3 hours ago) from a long hospital stay to find that my entire bag collection (and my leather clothing) are all covered in mould!
I'm absolutely devastated. 

Humidity is very high in this part of the world but I hadn't realized that this would happen (and so quickly). I mean, the conditions under which I moved were rushed and I wasn't thinking about this issue at all. If I'd had some foresight I would have kept my bags in storage in England where there's someone to check on them and the dehumidifier pulls water directly into a drain. I'm such an idiot for making this mistake!
I'm beyond gutted. Actually tearing up as I type this. 

My bags aren't expensive but they are super important to me. There's sentimental attachment to them, particularly the handmade ones that were mementos of places I've lived. They're irreplaceable. I am, of course, trying to remember that these are only material possessions and if I have to lose them all it would not be the end of the world, but my heart sinks at the thought of it.

Can everyone give me their tips and tricks on removing mould and saving my collection? There are a lot of threads on tpf but I honestly need the cliff notes in here because I don't have the mental capacity to read through them right now.

I've currently got all my leather goods out in the balcony and am hoping the heat will kill the spores, and I have read repeatedly that a disinfectant wipe works on mould in leather, so I'll dry brush them and then wipe them down with a disinfectant wipe afterwards...I think. 

Also, the leather has gone white in patches- the mould is really thriving. How will I know when it's all properly treated? Will the white colour get removed, or will those portions always be discoloured now?
I've only dealt with mould on leather trousers once before and my treatment of them at the time wasn't successful so I ended up chopping off the mouldy bit and turning them into shorts. 

@papertiger Tagging you because I think you've talked about treating mould before. I'll take any advice I can get!

Thanks in advance! Sorry again for crashing the party.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Sorry to crash the current discussions but I'm in desperate need of help and need input from the group!
> As some of you know, I've recently moved to another country for medical treatment and, much to my horror, I've just come back (not 3 hours ago) from a long hospital stay to find that my entire bag collection (and my leather clothing) are all covered in mould!
> I'm absolutely devastated.
> 
> Humidity is very high in this part of the world but I hadn't realized that this would happen (and so quickly). I mean, the conditions under which I moved were rushed and I wasn't thinking about this issue at all. If I'd had some foresight I would have kept my bags in storage in England where there's someone to check on them and the dehumidifier pulls water directly into a drain. I'm such an idiot for making this mistake!
> I'm beyond gutted. Actually tearing up as I type this.
> 
> My bags aren't expensive but they are super important to me. There's sentimental attachment to them, particularly the handmade ones that were mementos of places I've lived. They're irreplaceable. I am, of course, trying to remember that these are only material possessions and if I have to lose them all it would not be the end of the world, but my heart sinks at the thought of it.
> 
> Can everyone give me their tips and tricks on removing mould and saving my collection? There are a lot of threads on tpf but I honestly need the cliff notes in here because I don't have the mental capacity to read through them right now.
> 
> I've currently got all my leather goods out in the balcony and am hoping the heat will kill the spores, and I have read repeatedly that a disinfectant wipe works on mould in leather, so I'll dry brush them and then wipe them down with a disinfectant wipe afterwards...I think.
> 
> Also, the leather has gone white in patches- the mould is really thriving. How will I know when it's all properly treated? Will the white colour get removed, or will those portions always be discoloured now?
> I've only dealt with mould on leather trousers once before and my treatment of them at the time wasn't successful so I ended up chopping off the mouldy bit and turning them into shorts.
> 
> @papertiger Tagging you because I think you've talked about treating mould before. I'll take any advice I can get!
> 
> Thanks in advance! Sorry again for crashing the party.



If it's early, the white will only be bloom. The moisture from the air is triggering the leather into behaving like the organic material it is. 

1. Bloom should be wipe-able with a microfibre or brushed-cotton cloth for smoother leathers. More durable grained leather bags can be gently brushed with a clean, soft (natural) brush. 

2. Buy a dehumidifier and some moisture absorbing sachets for the inside of your bags (like you find in packets of salt etc)

3. Actually not better tp put you're bags away to keep the air circulating around them as much as possible.


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> If it's early, the white will only be bloom. The moisture from the air is triggering the leather into behaving like the organic material it is.
> 
> 1. Bloom should be wipe-able with a microfibre or brushed-cotton cloth for smoother leathers. More durable grained leather bags can be gently brushed with a clean, soft (natural) brush.
> 
> 2. Buy a dehumidifier and some moisture absorbing sachets for the inside of your bags (like you find in packets of salt etc)
> 
> 3. Actually not better tp put you're bags away to keep the air circulating around them as much as possible.


Oh you're quick! Thank you soooo much! Not to be annoying but I'm going to need to ask more questions. Hope that's okay.

1- They're smooth and pebbled leather (nothing patent, saffiano, or textured/epi in nature) I've given a couple of them a wipe but the white (bloom) hasn't come off. Should I gently dry brush? Will that white go away if treated properly or is that discolouration permanent now?

2- Just ordered a dehumidifier with a 5L capacity to put next to where I store them. They all had silica packs in them, but that wasn't enough with the high humidity here.

3- I had them in my closet in their dust bags. I'll set up open storage shelves where they can breathe better. Thank you for that tip.

How do you feel about using disinfectant wipes or lemon juice on them (that's the main tip I'm finding online)? I worry the leather will get damaged/bleached by them.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

jblended said:


> Sorry to crash the current discussions but I'm in desperate need of help and need input from the group!
> As some of you know, I've recently moved to another country for medical treatment and, much to my horror, I've just come back (not 3 hours ago) from a long hospital stay to find that my entire bag collection (and my leather clothing) are all covered in mould!
> I'm absolutely devastated.
> 
> Humidity is very high in this part of the world but I hadn't realized that this would happen (and so quickly). I mean, the conditions under which I moved were rushed and I wasn't thinking about this issue at all. If I'd had some foresight I would have kept my bags in storage in England where there's someone to check on them and the dehumidifier pulls water directly into a drain. I'm such an idiot for making this mistake!
> I'm beyond gutted. Actually tearing up as I type this.
> 
> My bags aren't expensive but they are super important to me. There's sentimental attachment to them, particularly the handmade ones that were mementos of places I've lived. They're irreplaceable. I am, of course, trying to remember that these are only material possessions and if I have to lose them all it would not be the end of the world, but my heart sinks at the thought of it.
> 
> Can everyone give me their tips and tricks on removing mould and saving my collection? There are a lot of threads on tpf but I honestly need the cliff notes in here because I don't have the mental capacity to read through them right now.
> 
> I've currently got all my leather goods out in the balcony and am hoping the heat will kill the spores, and I have read repeatedly that a disinfectant wipe works on mould in leather, so I'll dry brush them and then wipe them down with a disinfectant wipe afterwards...I think.
> 
> Also, the leather has gone white in patches- the mould is really thriving. How will I know when it's all properly treated? Will the white colour get removed, or will those portions always be discoloured now?
> I've only dealt with mould on leather trousers once before and my treatment of them at the time wasn't successful so I ended up chopping off the mouldy bit and turning them into shorts.
> 
> @papertiger Tagging you because I think you've talked about treating mould before. I'll take any advice I can get!
> 
> Thanks in advance! Sorry again for crashing the party.


Your not crashing at all, especially compared to my appearances here every once in awhile.
I've only visited this thread once in awhile,  and I just read that you had gone to another country for your medical needs. I hope everything went well!
I don't know much about mold removal,  thus I can't give you any pointers, so this will be a learning experience for me too.

Just out of curiosity,  does anyone know if a light vinegar solution would work on killing the spores? I can see how it might be bad for leather,  but will it be safe enough if the vinegar solution is wiped off right away?


----------



## jblended

Sunshine mama said:


> I just read that you had gone to another country for your medical needs. I hope everything went well!


Hanging in there! Thank you. 


Sunshine mama said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know if a light vinegar solution would work on killing the spores? I can see how it might be bad for leather, but will it be safe enough if the vinegar solution is wiped off right away?


I keep reading to apply vinegar solution (or diluted lemon juice or surgical spirit), wipe it right off and then apply leather conditioner. I just don't want to take that risk if dry brushing the spores will be enough. Especially as lemon juice can bleach things, so that one I'm particularly wary of.
I also can't figure out how I'll know if I got all the mould off. It grows back if you don't do a good job, doesn't it?
Hopefully we'll get answers to these questions. Otherwise...well, trial and error and I'm the guinea pig! Eek! 

I just looked at my bags again and it's not fatty bloom/spew; this is definitely mould. 
Hopefully the sunbathing they're doing now will help a bit. 

I was only away 3 weeks and it's not terrible on all my bags, but it's definitely starting on most of my collection, with about 7 bags that are 30% covered in mould. This must have started months ago when I first moved here without me noticing. I'm honestly so gutted and disappointed in myself for not doing better.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Oh you're quick! Thank you soooo much! Not to be annoying but I'm going to need to ask more questions. Hope that's okay.
> 
> 1- They're smooth and pebbled leather (nothing patent, saffiano, or textured/epi in nature) I've given a couple of them a wipe but the white (bloom) hasn't come off. Should I gently dry brush? Will that white go away if treated properly or is that discolouration permanent now?
> 
> 2- Just ordered a dehumidifier with a 5L capacity to put next to where I store them. They all had silica packs in them, but that wasn't enough with the high humidity here.
> 
> 3- I had them in my closet in their dust bags. I'll set up open storage shelves where they can breathe better. Thank you for that tip.
> 
> How do you feel about using disinfectant wipes or lemon juice on them (that's the main tip I'm finding online)? I worry the leather will get damaged/bleached by them.



1. If it's just white just persevere. Try brushing with a soft brush, so long as the treatment is not harsh you won't hurt the leather. 

2. The leather needs to be dry so you may want to sort out the humidity issue pronto. It must be like have inside a sauna with you. *Any folks familiar with such humidity on here?* The most I experienced was in Singapore, in Hong Kong but also Florida (August). We need more advice from others where this is a base-level everyday issue. Put unvarnished newspaper or paper inside in small balls. 

3. Great. No more dust bags for a while. Many are not even breathable fabrics (including a Vintage Hermes one I have. My poor Box Bolide cannot breath. 

No disinfectant or lemon juice (acids, bleach and alcohol are all bad news) 

Check Handbag Maintenance Forum too. Maybe someone went through this before.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Hanging in there! Thank you.
> 
> I keep reading to apply vinegar solution (or diluted lemon juice or surgical spirit), wipe it right off and then apply leather conditioner. I just don't want to take that risk if dry brushing the spores will be enough. Especially as lemon juice can bleach things, so that one I'm particularly wary of.
> I also can't figure out how I'll know if I got all the mould off. It grows back if you don't do a good job, doesn't it?
> Hopefully we'll get answers to these questions. Otherwise...well, trial and error and I'm the guinea pig! Eek!
> 
> I just looked at my bags again and it's not fatty bloom/spew; this is definitely mould.
> Hopefully the sunbathing they're doing now will help a bit.
> 
> I was only away 3 weeks and it's not terrible on all my bags, but it's definitely starting on most of my collection, with about 7 bags that are 30% covered in mould. This must have started months ago when I first moved here without me noticing. I'm honestly so gutted and disappointed in myself for not doing better.



Mould only grows in the right conditions. Brush off the mould, build-up the natural resistance of the leather once it looks clean (get magnified glass - we'll get to that) first, change the conditions.


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> 1. If it's just white just persevere. Try brushing with a soft brush, so long as the treatment is not harsh you won't hurt the leather.
> 
> 2. The leather needs to be dry so you may want to sort out the humidity issue pronto. It must be like have inside a sauna with you. *Any folks familiar with such humidity on here?* The most I experienced was in Singapore, in Hong Kong but also Florida (August). We need more advice from others where this is a base-level everyday issue. Put unvarnished newspaper or paper inside in small balls.
> 
> 3. Great. No more dust bags for a while. Many are not even breathable fabrics (including a Vintage Hermes one I have. My poor Box Bolide cannot breath.
> 
> No disinfectant or lemon juice (acids, bleach and alcohol are all bad news)
> 
> Check Handbag Maintenance Forum too. Maybe someone went through this before.





papertiger said:


> Mould only grows in the right conditions. Brush off the mould, build-up the natural resistance of the leather once it looks clean (get magnified glass - we'll get to that) first, change the conditions.



 Very similar to Singapore and Hong Kong's climate. It wasn't this humid when I went into hospital so I came out to the shock of the change in weather. 

Thank you for all the tips! I will brush with a soft natural brush and give them another wipe (it is just white on the leather, so hopefully it'll go). I'll also put some acid-free tissue paper in them (what I have to hand). The dehumidifier should be with me by tomorrow morning, so that will hopefully help.

I'll also read the threads that are already on tpf to see what others have suggested, and if I find I'm still stuck, I'll start a thread in the Maintenance forum for more advice.

SO grateful for all the help. Thank you very much!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Very similar to Singapore and Hong Kong's climate. It wasn't this humid when I went into hospital so I came out to the shock of the change in weather.
> 
> Thank you for all the tips! I will brush with a soft natural brush and give them another wipe (it is just white on the leather, so hopefully it'll go). I'll also put some acid-free tissue paper in them (what I have to hand). The dehumidifier should be with me by tomorrow morning, so that will hopefully help.
> 
> I'll also read the threads that are already on tpf to see what others have suggested, and if I find I'm still stuck, I'll start a thread in the Maintenance forum for more advice.
> 
> SO grateful for all the help. Thank you very much!



The most important thing is _your_ health, put yourself first, then the bags


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> The most important thing is _your_ health, put yourself first, then the bags


But, but, but...the bags are so much prettier and are certainly worth more! 

Thank you! 

I'm absolutely floored by my TPF family and your ability to make me feel loved through the screen. Hope to be able to show my gratitude and repay you all for the support, someday, somehow.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> But, but, but...the bags are so much prettier and are certainly worth more!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I'm absolutely floored by my TPF family and your ability to make me feel loved through the screen. Hope to be able to show my gratitude and repay you all for the support, someday, somehow.


----------



## Cordeliere

jblended said:


> Sorry to crash the current discussions but I'm in desperate need of help and need input from the group!
> As some of you know, I've recently moved to another country for medical treatment and, much to my horror, I've just come back (not 3 hours ago) from a long hospital stay to find that my entire bag collection (and my leather clothing) are all covered in mould!
> I'm absolutely devastated.
> 
> Humidity is very high in this part of the world but I hadn't realized that this would happen (and so quickly). I mean, the conditions under which I moved were rushed and I wasn't thinking about this issue at all. If I'd had some foresight I would have kept my bags in storage in England where there's someone to check on them and the dehumidifier pulls water directly into a drain. I'm such an idiot for making this mistake!
> I'm beyond gutted. Actually tearing up as I type this.
> 
> My bags aren't expensive but they are super important to me. There's sentimental attachment to them, particularly the handmade ones that were mementos of places I've lived. They're irreplaceable. I am, of course, trying to remember that these are only material possessions and if I have to lose them all it would not be the end of the world, but my heart sinks at the thought of it.
> 
> Can everyone give me their tips and tricks on removing mould and saving my collection? There are a lot of threads on tpf but I honestly need the cliff notes in here because I don't have the mental capacity to read through them right now.
> 
> I've currently got all my leather goods out in the balcony and am hoping the heat will kill the spores, and I have read repeatedly that a disinfectant wipe works on mould in leather, so I'll dry brush them and then wipe them down with a disinfectant wipe afterwards...I think.
> 
> Also, the leather has gone white in patches- the mould is really thriving. How will I know when it's all properly treated? Will the white colour get removed, or will those portions always be discoloured now?
> I've only dealt with mould on leather trousers once before and my treatment of them at the time wasn't successful so I ended up chopping off the mouldy bit and turning them into shorts.
> 
> @papertiger Tagging you because I think you've talked about treating mould before. I'll take any advice I can get!
> 
> Thanks in advance! Sorry again for crashing the party.


We lived at the beach in California for many years.  If I left leather things in the closet, they would be moldy when I pulled them out.  Lack of air circulation and high summer humidity did it.   I just brushed the mold off with a shoe brush and put them out in the bright sun.  *The direct sun kills the mold.*  No damage to the leather except for a lambskin jacket.  Lambskin is so delicate.  After the mold it had a faint line that looked like a lakeshore edge that separated where the mold was an wasn't.  All my other leathers were no worse for the wear.   I do think they are more prone to get it again if they have had it.  *Air circulation is the key for prevention.     *

In CA, people are horrified by mold and think it with the same affection that people have for nuclear waste.  Mold was a BFD there.  Now I live in a state that is very humid.  Mold grows on everything outside if you don't fight it.  If you don't run air conditioning inside to keep the humidity down, we get light gray surface mold.   Here people are very nonchalant about mold.  It is as alarming as dust here.  People fight it, but don't freak over it.


----------



## DME

jblended said:


> Sorry to crash the current discussions but I'm in desperate need of help and need input from the group!
> As some of you know, I've recently moved to another country for medical treatment and, much to my horror, I've just come back (not 3 hours ago) from a long hospital stay to find that my entire bag collection (and my leather clothing) are all covered in mould!
> I'm absolutely devastated.
> 
> Humidity is very high in this part of the world but I hadn't realized that this would happen (and so quickly). I mean, the conditions under which I moved were rushed and I wasn't thinking about this issue at all. If I'd had some foresight I would have kept my bags in storage in England where there's someone to check on them and the dehumidifier pulls water directly into a drain. I'm such an idiot for making this mistake!
> I'm beyond gutted. Actually tearing up as I type this.
> 
> My bags aren't expensive but they are super important to me. There's sentimental attachment to them, particularly the handmade ones that were mementos of places I've lived. They're irreplaceable. I am, of course, trying to remember that these are only material possessions and if I have to lose them all it would not be the end of the world, but my heart sinks at the thought of it.
> 
> Can everyone give me their tips and tricks on removing mould and saving my collection? There are a lot of threads on tpf but I honestly need the cliff notes in here because I don't have the mental capacity to read through them right now.
> 
> I've currently got all my leather goods out in the balcony and am hoping the heat will kill the spores, and I have read repeatedly that a disinfectant wipe works on mould in leather, so I'll dry brush them and then wipe them down with a disinfectant wipe afterwards...I think.
> 
> Also, the leather has gone white in patches- the mould is really thriving. How will I know when it's all properly treated? Will the white colour get removed, or will those portions always be discoloured now?
> I've only dealt with mould on leather trousers once before and my treatment of them at the time wasn't successful so I ended up chopping off the mouldy bit and turning them into shorts.
> 
> @papertiger Tagging you because I think you've talked about treating mould before. I'll take any advice I can get!
> 
> Thanks in advance! Sorry again for crashing the party.



While I don’t think she’s a regular on this thread, I’m going to tag @Notorious Pink here, too, to see if she can help. I remember reading some handbag care articles she wrote for PurseBlog and humidity was one of the issues she addressed. She suggested some rechargeable dehumidifiers sold on Amazon, which I promptly purchased and they definitely help with Washington, DC-level humidity. (Thanks @Notorious Pink!) I don’t know if they’ll work for the humidity where you are, but she might have some additional recommendations.

Here’s a link to the ones I purchased. (Amazon sells them a lot cheaper, at least in the U.S., just FYI.)









						The E-333 Renewable Mini Dehumidifier | Eva-Dry
					

The mini dehumidifier, E-333 provides dampness protection ideal for small spaces such as closets, storage containers, safes, and more.




					www.eva-dry.com


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> But, but, but...the bags are so much prettier and are certainly worth more!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I'm absolutely floored by my TPF family and your ability to make me feel loved through the screen. Hope to be able to show my gratitude and repay you all for the support, someday, somehow.


Sorry to hear about the mold issue.  But more important than this, I hope you are doing well. 

As you know, I’m in a country with high humidity, so I put big silica gel packs in my bag closet.  And I also use those dehumidifier containers, but I’d be more careful with those since the ‘beads’ turn into liquid as they absorb humidity.  I also use the Eva dehumidifier that @DME mentioned, bought from Amazon.  But my experience is, after a few recharging to ‘renew’ the beads, they don’t renew fully anymore.

As to the molds, I really have not encountered that problem except for a Bally wallet from maybe 20 years ago.  I can’t recall if I cleaned it with a leather conditioner.  But I think the smell did not really go away.

Hope you are able to salvage your bags!


----------



## jblended

Cordeliere said:


> Here people are very nonchalant about mold.  It is as alarming as dust here.  People fight it, but don't freak over it.


Thank you for the great tips and the reminder that I needn't freak out. It's just not what I expected to come home to, so it's hit me rather hard. I'm calmer about it now and will accept whatever happens next. 



DME said:


> Here’s a link to the ones I purchased. (Amazon sells them a lot cheaper, at least in the U.S., just FYI.)


That's the kind of machine I just ordered, only larger to dehumidify the entire room (small room) so that my shoes, bags and leather clothing all benefit. Thank you so much for tagging @Notorious Pink. Hopefully she'll come in and offer some insight when she has some free time. 

Edit: Sorry, no, I didn't order that type of dehumidifier at all. My brain is fried and I got confused.
I ordered a dehumidifier for the room (they come in 5L, 7L, 10L capacities). They're electronic, so you plug them in and they run automatically once the humidity in the area hits a pre-set % (which you program in to suit your needs). They have canisters that collect the water and that need to be emptied regularly.



msd_bags said:


> Sorry to hear about the mold issue.  But more important than this, I hope you are doing well.
> As to the molds, I really have not encountered that problem except for a Bally wallet from maybe 20 years ago.  I can’t recall if I cleaned it with a leather conditioner.  But I think the smell did not really go away.
> 
> Hope you are able to salvage your bags!


Thank you! 
I'm not smelling the mould, but I see it. I'm not sure if that's because my sense of smell is still altered after covid, though. 


I took some pictures of one of my handmade pleated leather bags because it is black and unlined, so it shows what I'm dealing with clearly. I think this is mould, isn't it? It can't be spew, can it?
The front (smooth leather) side looks fine:


The inside (suede) though  (with and without flash):





This is after the bag being sat in the sun (inside out so the suede side is getting sunlight), getting brushed and wiped down. I feel like I've accomplished nothing at all. 
I'm too tired to do any more today but will put it back out in the sun tomorrow and hopefully I'll do a better job then, after I've had some rest.




Thank you all for chiming in! I'll try every tip I'm given, so please know that I'm listening intently!


----------



## FizzyWater

BowieFan1971 said:


> I’m 5’5” and comfortably wore it crossbody the whole trip. It was not too short at all. But mine was a pre-loved gift, so who knows when it was made. The strap is thick and sturdy, very comfortable.



Your Cuir in Pebble is from 2017.  In 2020 they changed to a shorter, wider, logoed (bleh) strap and gunmetal hardware (lovely but now I can't swap straps between years, or buy a generic strap) with additional long straps for sale.  I think they switched back to silver hardware but I haven't been in a store for a long time.


----------



## Cordeliere

jblended said:


> I took some pictures of one of my handmade pleated leather bags because it is black and unlined, so it shows what I'm dealing with clearly. I think this is mould, isn't it? It can't be spew, can it?
> The front (smooth leather) side looks fine:
> View attachment 5414385
> 
> The inside (suede) though  (with and without flash):
> View attachment 5414386
> 
> View attachment 5414387
> 
> 
> This is after the bag being sat in the sun (inside out so the suede side is getting sunlight), getting brushed and wiped down. I feel like I've accomplished nothing at all.



The front does look fine.  That is a major step.   More than half the battle.  You are lucky it is un-lined.   Allows you to access the back side of the leather.

The suede side is more sturdy and able to tolerate more aggressive cleaning.   I would used a stiff toothbrush to clean the inside.  A stiff brush is what I use on suede shoes. If the toothbrush can't reach all the nooks and crannies, look for a smaller brush like a child's toothbrush or an eyebrow brush.

It needs to be dry before the mold crude will turn loose.   If it is not totally dry, a brush would just force the mold into the leather.   Does it feel damp?  If so, maybe dry the inside with a hair dryer on low heat.   You want it to get lots of air but not heat.  Do the hair dryer before the toothbrush.

BTW   I don't think the mold made it all the way throw the leather.  It is just attacking from both sides.

It will be hard to treat the inside with sunlight.  You can buy an ultraviolet light on Amazon.  It has been used to kill mold.  Now it is the "IT" treatment for airborne covid.  Airplanes used it and now luxury cars want to install them in the car cabin as a standard feature.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> Oh you're quick! Thank you soooo much! Not to be annoying but I'm going to need to ask more questions. Hope that's okay.
> 
> 1- They're smooth and pebbled leather (nothing patent, saffiano, or textured/epi in nature) I've given a couple of them a wipe but the white (bloom) hasn't come off. Should I gently dry brush? Will that white go away if treated properly or is that discolouration permanent now?
> 
> 2- Just ordered a dehumidifier with a 5L capacity to put next to where I store them. They all had silica packs in them, but that wasn't enough with the high humidity here.
> 
> 3- I had them in my closet in their dust bags. I'll set up open storage shelves where they can breathe better. Thank you for that tip.
> 
> How do you feel about using disinfectant wipes or lemon juice on them (that's the main tip I'm finding online)? I worry the leather will get damaged/bleached by them.


@jblended , I hope you are okay.

re bags and humidity, it might be helpful to peer into this thread:





						Hermes leathers for rainy climates.
					

Would epsom work ? Thank you  Yes, but all leathers - do your best to dry them off (i.e. with a towel only, no heat from a fire or hairdryer) and then leave them for a day or more - it takes time for leather to dry naturally. As many tpfers can attest, it is surprising how much ‘abuse’ good...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



(@Notorious Pink and others have contributed)

@QuelleFromage posted #275 about humidity https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/storing-your-hermes-bags.90154/page-19

or, possibly look at this thread:





						Sinagpore TPFers..need your help on GST
					

quick question...i just moved some of my Hermes back to Singapore..and I'll be leaving them here for a couple of months. I'm a little concern about the humidity. Any suggestion on storing them?




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and post #29 on bloom





						how often do you condition your bags?
					

i would love to do that too! save all the hassle! are all the bags still in perfect condition? i was researching online and it seems to have mixed reviews on conditioning versus no conditioning..  Hello! If i am not wrong you are from the little sunny island like me?[emoji16] I don't condition...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and #38,621 and others on this thread: 





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

Yes, to both.  I used 4 coats/applications of black dye to make sure I had full coverage.  Then CPR, then blackrocks.  Took a couple days.  This little bottle of Kiwi shoe dye has a sponge applicator top.  You just squeeze (gently--I made the mistake of too hard) and then rub the sponge on the...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




*though pls don’t stress; your health is more importan*t! Hugs


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Hanging in there! Thank you.
> 
> I keep reading to apply vinegar solution (or diluted lemon juice or surgical spirit), wipe it right off and then apply leather conditioner. I just don't want to take that risk if dry brushing the spores will be enough. Especially as lemon juice can bleach things, so that one I'm particularly wary of.
> I also can't figure out how I'll know if I got all the mould off. It grows back if you don't do a good job, doesn't it?
> Hopefully we'll get answers to these questions. Otherwise...well, trial and error and I'm the guinea pig! Eek!
> 
> I just looked at my bags again and it's not fatty bloom/spew; this is definitely mould.
> Hopefully the sunbathing they're doing now will help a bit.
> 
> I was only away 3 weeks and it's not terrible on all my bags, but it's definitely starting on most of my collection, with about 7 bags that are 30% covered in mould. This must have started months ago when I first moved here without me noticing. I'm honestly so gutted and disappointed in myself for not doing better.



The sun treatment definetely is very good and should shake the spores up. Mould hates direct sunlight.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> The most important thing is _your_ health, put yourself first, then the bags



I agree! Direct contact with mould could be bad for you! Please only handle the bags outdoors while wearing gloves and a mask. 

Why I am concerned: I seem to be rather allergic to mould and have experienced nasty asthma attacks that made me feel bad for days when getting too close to the stuff. (I used to have allergic asthma years ago but it disappeared and was only triggered back in direct contact to bad mould- in my case a pram that was bright green underneath the lining material....)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Edit: Sorry, no, I didn't order that type of dehumidifier at all. My brain is fried and I got confused.
> I ordered a dehumidifier for the room (they come in 5L, 7L, 10L capacities). They're electronic, so you plug them in and they run automatically once the humidity in the area hits a pre-set % (which you program in to suit your needs). They have canisters that collect the water and that need to be emptied regularly.



This kind of machines usually does a brilliant job. We had them in the basement of our house in my former life. The canister was always full- unimaginable how much moisture must be in the air. 



jblended said:


> This is after the bag being sat in the sun (inside out so the suede side is getting sunlight), getting brushed and wiped down. I feel like I've accomplished nothing at all.



Please be patient, nothing will get worse within the next few days, and let the bag dry before doing more brushing. Mold grabs its host and needs to die before it will let go. More sunbathing required. When your bag is really dry you might try to use a hoover while brushing too, everything that ifts the mould away instead of rubbing it in.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Sorry to crash the current discussions but I'm in desperate need of help and need input from the group!
> As some of you know, I've recently moved to another country for medical treatment and, much to my horror, I've just come back (not 3 hours ago) from a long hospital stay to find that my entire bag collection (and my leather clothing) are all covered in mould!
> I'm absolutely devastated.
> 
> Humidity is very high in this part of the world but I hadn't realized that this would happen (and so quickly). I mean, the conditions under which I moved were rushed and I wasn't thinking about this issue at all. If I'd had some foresight I would have kept my bags in storage in England where there's someone to check on them and the dehumidifier pulls water directly into a drain. I'm such an idiot for making this mistake!
> I'm beyond gutted. Actually tearing up as I type this.
> 
> My bags aren't expensive but they are super important to me. There's sentimental attachment to them, particularly the handmade ones that were mementos of places I've lived. They're irreplaceable. I am, of course, trying to remember that these are only material possessions and if I have to lose them all it would not be the end of the world, but my heart sinks at the thought of it.
> 
> Can everyone give me their tips and tricks on removing mould and saving my collection? There are a lot of threads on tpf but I honestly need the cliff notes in here because I don't have the mental capacity to read through them right now.
> 
> I've currently got all my leather goods out in the balcony and am hoping the heat will kill the spores, and I have read repeatedly that a disinfectant wipe works on mould in leather, so I'll dry brush them and then wipe them down with a disinfectant wipe afterwards...I think.
> 
> Also, the leather has gone white in patches- the mould is really thriving. How will I know when it's all properly treated? Will the white colour get removed, or will those portions always be discoloured now?
> I've only dealt with mould on leather trousers once before and my treatment of them at the time wasn't successful so I ended up chopping off the mouldy bit and turning them into shorts.
> 
> @papertiger Tagging you because I think you've talked about treating mould before. I'll take any advice I can get!
> 
> Thanks in advance! Sorry again for crashing the party.


Heat won't help. Heat helps it grow. Sunshine will kill mold. So will vinegar. I would give all of them a vinegar wipe and place in the sun if possible. Once you get the mold removed, put some of those moisture absorbing packs with each bag when you store them. If the mold is new, it might not cause any damage. If left too long on leather, it will cause pitting that is not reversible.


----------



## jblended

Cordeliere said:


> The suede side is more sturdy and able to tolerate more aggressive cleaning. I would used a stiff toothbrush to clean the inside. A stiff brush is what I use on suede shoes. If the toothbrush can't reach all the nooks and crannies, look for a smaller brush like a child's toothbrush or an eyebrow brush.
> 
> It needs to be dry before the mold crude will turn loose. If it is not totally dry, a brush would just force the mold into the leather. Does it feel damp? If so, maybe dry the inside with a hair dryer on low heat. You want it to get lots of air but not heat. Do the hair dryer before the toothbrush.
> 
> BTW I don't think the mold made it all the way throw the leather. It is just attacking from both sides.
> 
> It will be hard to treat the inside with sunlight. You can buy an ultraviolet light on Amazon. It has been used to kill mold.


Brilliant advice! Thank you so much.
It doesn't feel damp to me, but I think I should have left it in the sun longer before brushing. I hope I didn't make it worse.  
I'll use a hair dryer (blowing without heat on) and then a toothbrush after another round of sunbathing. Thanks!


880 said:


> @jblended , I hope you are okay.
> 
> re bags and humidity, it might be helpful to peer into this thread:


Thank you! 
So many great links! I'm so grateful. I'll have a read through them all. Thanks!


cowgirlsboots said:


> The sun treatment definetely is very good and should shake the spores up. Mould hates direct sunlight.


Thank you! Good to know! I'll put them back out in the sun today!


cowgirlsboots said:


> I agree! Direct contact with mould could be bad for you! Please only handle the bags outdoors while wearing gloves and a mask.


Yes, I'm being careful (which is out of character, ha ha) and I am doing exactly this- outdoors, mask, gloves. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Please be patient, nothing will get worse within the next few days, and let the bag dry before doing more brushing. Mold grabs its host and needs to die before it will let go. More sunbathing required. When your bag is really dry you might try to use a hoover while brushing too, everything that ifts the mould away instead of rubbing it in.


Awesome! Thank you so much. I especially needed to hear that I have to be patient. I was shocked and rushed to start brushing, but that can't and won't help. I'll slow down, give it time and careful treatment, and hopefully they'll all be saved.



whateve said:


> Heat won't help. Heat helps it grow. Sunshine will kill mold. So will vinegar. I would give all of them a vinegar wipe and place in the sun if possible. Once you get the mold removed, put some of those moisture absorbing packs with each bag when you store them. If the mold is new, it might not cause any damage. If left too long on leather, it will cause pitting that is not reversible.


Thank you! They already had the absorbent packs but unfortunately it just wasn't enough for this climate. I really should have thought about this when I moved but it was a hectic time for me and I wasn't thinking about things clearly. Lesson learned! 
I don't think there's pitting or that the mould is deeply embedded at this point...though my brushing the leather yesterday may have rubbed some of it in? (I don't know, I'm just worried because I started wiping/brushing when I was tired).
There are about 4 bags that are really badly affected- like that one I photographed. The others have some spots, but those bags are just all-over mouldy. I may just go straight to a vinegar wipe with those ones.

You have all been fantastic with your advice! Thank you so much!  I'll post an update once I'm done.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I'm ten pages behind in this discussion thread, but on the topic of travel bags, I wanted to put in a good word for the Massaccesi Siena and the Massaccesi Juliet as carry-on options.  Customize the type of leather, color(s), straps, lining, hardware, and even choose different size variations with the midi and alto options.  I know a few folks have also added a customized trolley sleeve so that the bag slips easily over a rigid luggage handle and stays securely while you're rolling the bags through the airport.


----------



## Katinahat

@jblended so sorry about your humidity and mold problems. Must have been a shock. Great you’ve had such used advice from others on the thread. Hope you are on the mend after having travelling for more medical help recently too. Good luck getting everything sorted. 

We don’t get humidity problems here but it’s an old house and I have one original cupboard in room I store boots in that I have to be careful with for damp. The fitted wardrobes are fine.


----------



## jblended

Thanks to everyone who chimed in on the humidity/mould situation. I figured out how and why this happened. I was doing some leather crafting a couple of months ago and had bought some leather scraps. I had one piece of scrap left that was 4sft in size, and because it was so large, I decided not to work with it until I had time to make something decent. Well, it turns out it was totally mouldy and just...gross. It was sat next to my bags, so that's how the mould spread. The humidity just helped speed up the process. 
At least now I have some logical explanation for how everything went from "fine" to "ruined" in the space of a few weeks.

I've got my bags out on the balcony again. I'm just going to keep sunning them for a few days because I can't be sure the sunlight is reaching all the spots it needs to. Then I'll start with brushing/wiping/vinegar. I will be reading all the posts here again before I take any more action so that I don't accidentally make things worse.

I have thrown away 2 suede bags that were closest to the mouldy scrap piece because the suede was totally consumed by mould. Hadn't seen them in the panic yesterday but as soon as I noticed them, I knew immediately they were beyond saving (they were now closer to being blue cheese than bags ). It really hurt. I'm so careful to preserve my bags and not be wasteful as I really want to respect the animal that we got the skin from. I can't think of a single time I've actually thrown away a bag before. This has been such an unexpected and stressful mess, but it is what it is.

I hope I can salvage my other bags. Time will tell. Fingers crossed it works out. Thank you all again for the tips. 
Edit: My dehumidifier was just delivered and I'll be putting together an open shelving unit in a few hours, so that should prevent any future issues. 


Katinahat said:


> Hope you are on the mend after having travelling for more medical help recently too. Good luck getting everything sorted.


Thank you. I moved right at the end of last year to get specialized treatment, and it has been really hectic. Hoping to put all this ill health behind me soon and move on to happier things. 

Sending you massive hugs and hoping you're doing well.


----------



## aa14

Jereni said:


> My white and cream bags
> 
> Coach Willis 18 in chalk. First Willis and still sparks joy when I wear it. Feels so crisp against many of my more colorful outfits.
> View attachment 5371561
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Fleming quilted bucket. Really like this shape and size… they have it in a nice yellow and I’m considering getting that since I’m in the mood for a summery yellow bag.
> 
> View attachment 5371562


hii, for tory burch fleming bucket bag, is the strap detachable?


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thanks to everyone who chimed in on the humidity/mould situation. I figured out how and why this happened. I was doing some leather crafting a couple of months ago and had bought some leather scraps. I had one piece of scrap left that was 4sft in size, and because it was so large, I decided not to work with it until I had time to make something decent. Well, it turns out it was totally mouldy and just...gross. It was sat next to my bags, so that's how the mould spread. The humidity just helped speed up the process.
> At least now I have some logical explanation for how everything went from "fine" to "ruined" in the space of a few weeks.
> 
> I've got my bags out on the balcony again. I'm just going to keep sunning them for a few days because I can't be sure the sunlight is reaching all the spots it needs to. Then I'll start with brushing/wiping/vinegar. I will be reading all the posts here again before I take any more action so that I don't accidentally make things worse.
> 
> I have thrown away 2 suede bags that were closest to the mouldy scrap piece because the suede was totally consumed by mould. Hadn't seen them in the panic yesterday but as soon as I noticed them, I knew immediately they were beyond saving (they were now closer to being blue cheese than bags ). It really hurt. I'm so careful to preserve my bags and not be wasteful as I really want to respect the animal that we got the skin from. I can't think of a single time I've actually thrown away a bag before. This has been such an unexpected and stressful mess, but it is what it is.
> 
> I hope I can salvage my other bags. Time will tell. Fingers crossed it works out. Thank you all again for the tips.
> Edit: My dehumidifier was just delivered and I'll be putting together an open shelving unit in a few hours, so that should prevent any future issues.
> 
> Thank you. I moved right at the end of last year to get specialized treatment, and it has been really hectic. Hoping to put all this ill health behind me soon and move on to happier things.
> 
> Sending you massive hugs and hoping you're doing well.


I am sorry you have to deal with this. I don't have any great advice. I am wishing you the best of luck though for rescuing the others.


----------



## Jereni

aa14 said:


> hii, for tory burch fleming bucket bag, is the strap detachable?



Hi, unfortunately no, it is a leather-woven chain strap and not detachable or adjustable.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Thanks to everyone who chimed in on the humidity/mould situation. I figured out how and why this happened. I was doing some leather crafting a couple of months ago and had bought some leather scraps. I had one piece of scrap left that was 4sft in size, and because it was so large, I decided not to work with it until I had time to make something decent. Well, it turns out it was totally mouldy and just...gross. It was sat next to my bags, so that's how the mould spread. The humidity just helped speed up the process.
> At least now I have some logical explanation for how everything went from "fine" to "ruined" in the space of a few weeks.
> 
> I've got my bags out on the balcony again. I'm just going to keep sunning them for a few days because I can't be sure the sunlight is reaching all the spots it needs to. Then I'll start with brushing/wiping/vinegar. I will be reading all the posts here again before I take any more action so that I don't accidentally make things worse.
> 
> I have thrown away 2 suede bags that were closest to the mouldy scrap piece because the suede was totally consumed by mould. Hadn't seen them in the panic yesterday but as soon as I noticed them, I knew immediately they were beyond saving (they were now closer to being blue cheese than bags ). It really hurt. I'm so careful to preserve my bags and not be wasteful as I really want to respect the animal that we got the skin from. I can't think of a single time I've actually thrown away a bag before. This has been such an unexpected and stressful mess, but it is what it is.
> 
> I hope I can salvage my other bags. Time will tell. Fingers crossed it works out. Thank you all again for the tips.
> Edit: My dehumidifier was just delivered and I'll be putting together an open shelving unit in a few hours, so that should prevent any future issues.
> 
> Thank you. I moved right at the end of last year to get specialized treatment, and it has been really hectic. Hoping to put all this ill health behind me soon and move on to happier things.
> 
> Sending you massive hugs and hoping you're doing well.


The reason why I don’t get the electric dehumidifiers with their own water tanks is beacause it will be too much work to drain the water receptacle every so often. You may have to do that several times a day?  Anyway, hope this mold problem goes away!  And at least you now know how it started.


----------



## msd_bags

Question for those who know much about Hermes.  (It’s a bit intimidating for me to ask on the H forum.)  What leather is this?  How much is a reasonable price for Like New, like used only once or 2x max of 3 hours, for Evelyne PM.  Not sure about the generation, but it has red canvas(?) with black trim strap on one side and black on the underside.


TIA!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Looks like Clemence leather to me. Evelynes in like new have been going for $3000-3500.


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Looks like Clemence leather to me. Evelynes in like new have been going for $3000-3500.


Thanks @BowieFan1971 !


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

msd_bags said:


> Question for those who know much about Hermes.  (It’s a bit intimidating for me to ask on the H forum.)  What leather is this?  How much is a reasonable price for Like New, like used only once or 2x max of 3 hours, for Evelyne PM.  Not sure about the generation, but it has red canvas(?) with black trim strap on one side and black on the underside.
> View attachment 5414968
> 
> TIA!


There is a Hermes thread for leather identification.   It is not intimidating to ask there like it would be to start a new thread.   They may want to know the year.  The bag should have a year stamp.   Ask the seller.

Here is the leather id thread.




__





						Please help identify leather, color and design
					

As requested, this thread is now the official Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design thread. Cheers!    ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Here is the year stamp thread.




__





						Reference: Date Stamps by Year
					

The following is a list of date stamps by year for your reference.  years 1997-present are encased in a Square; after 2014 may or may not be in a square years 1971-1996 are encased in a Circle years 1945-1970 have no geometric shape  2021 - Z (from what I've seen so far) 2020 - Y 2019 - D 2018 -...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Here is an extensive thread on the evelyne.  Browsing it and looking for a match to this one is a good way to figure the leather out.  Maybe start from the end of the thread and work backwards because of the problem with broken picture links in the older posts.  Lot's of information on the evelyne.





						Ode to the Evelyne
					

I was inspired by the threads giving shout-outs to the kelly and bolide, so I thought about the evelyne.  If one has already been started some time ago, then I apologize.     At any rate, I must say the evelyne is an awesome bag.  :love: I just purchased my first one in Chicago about three weeks...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




If you want to try to figure out the leather yourself, here is a guide to Hermes leathers.   Sadly a number of the picture links have broken, but you may be able to narrow it down. The leather descriptions are informative. 





						Reference: Hermes(groupie)'s Leather Book
					

NOTE : THIS IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2/19/2010  ******************  Moderators' Note: Welcome to the Leather Book!! Special Thank you to our wonderful Hermesgroupie for taking the time to gather this information for the members back when our subforum was new!!  We raise our glasses to you...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




If you want to have it authtenicated,  BaBabebi is the gold standard.  She used to charge $80 but I don't know currently.  You need a full set of appropriate pictures.





						authentication | bababebi
					






					bababebi.com
				




Price?  Who knows?   Prices have jumped insanely in the last two years.  Probably the only way anyone can suggest a price is if they are* CURRENTLY shopping for THAT bag from that era*.   The only way to get a sense of the range of price is look for that bag on all the reseller sites like ebay, real real, fashionphile, vestiaire collective, etc. The Japanese resellers on ebay tend to be very high on everything currently.   It may be because the exchange rate is so bad  for them currently. What they get from dollar prices is less than it used to be.   The thing I love about vintage is prices are all over the board depending on the seller.  That wild variability allows for the occasional good bargain, but for me, I have to have been following a particular niche for a while, before I can recognize a good price.

Good luck with your question.


----------



## msd_bags

Cordeliere said:


> There is a Hermes thread for leather identification.   It is not intimidating to ask there like it would be to start a new thread.   They may want to know the year.  The bag should have a year stamp.   Ask the seller.
> 
> Here is the leather id thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help identify leather, color and design
> 
> 
> As requested, this thread is now the official Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design thread. Cheers!    ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the year stamp thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference: Date Stamps by Year
> 
> 
> The following is a list of date stamps by year for your reference.  years 1997-present are encased in a Square; after 2014 may or may not be in a square years 1971-1996 are encased in a Circle years 1945-1970 have no geometric shape  2021 - Z (from what I've seen so far) 2020 - Y 2019 - D 2018 -...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an extensive thread on the evelyne.  Browsing it and looking for a match to this one is a good way to figure the leather out.  Maybe start from the end of the thread and work backwards because of the problem with broken picture links in the older posts.  Lot's of information on the evelyne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ode to the Evelyne
> 
> 
> I was inspired by the threads giving shout-outs to the kelly and bolide, so I thought about the evelyne.  If one has already been started some time ago, then I apologize.     At any rate, I must say the evelyne is an awesome bag.  :love: I just purchased my first one in Chicago about three weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to try to figure out the leather yourself, here is a guide to Hermes leathers.   Sadly a number of the picture links have broken, but you may be able to narrow it down. The leather descriptions are informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference: Hermes(groupie)'s Leather Book
> 
> 
> NOTE : THIS IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2/19/2010  ******************  Moderators' Note: Welcome to the Leather Book!! Special Thank you to our wonderful Hermesgroupie for taking the time to gather this information for the members back when our subforum was new!!  We raise our glasses to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to have it authtenicated,  BaBabebi is the gold standard.  She used to charge $80 but I don't know currently.  You need a full set of appropriate pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentication | bababebi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bababebi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price?  Who knows?   Prices have jumped insanely in the last two years.  Probably the only way anyone can suggest a price is if they are* CURRENTLY shopping for THAT bag from that era*.   The only way to get a sense of the range of price is look for that bag on all the reseller sites like ebay, real real, fashionphile, vestiaire collective, etc. The Japanese resellers on ebay tend to be very high on everything currently.   It may be because the exchange rate is so bad  for them currently. What they get from dollar prices is less than it used to be.   The thing I love about vintage is prices are all over the board depending on the seller.  That wild variability allows for the occasional good bargain, but for me, I have to have been following a particular niche for a while, before I can recognize a good price.
> 
> Good luck with your question.


Thank you for the links @Cordeliere !  I’m torn between trying to find out more about the bag and just dismissing the offer of a friend to sell to me, lol!


----------



## Cordeliere

msd_bags said:


> Thank you for the links @Cordeliere !  I’m torn between trying to find out more about the bag and just dismissing the offer of a friend to sell to me, lol!


Don't buy it unless you really love it.  If you are torn, you probably don't love it.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I am sorry you have to deal with this. I don't have any great advice. I am wishing you the best of luck though for rescuing the others.


Thanks! I'm sorry to keep complaining, lol! It's just that I adore my oddball collection so this is frustrating. 



msd_bags said:


> The reason why I don’t get the electric dehumidifiers with their own water tanks is beacause it will be too much work to drain the water receptacle every so often. You may have to do that several times a day?  Anyway, hope this mold problem goes away!  And at least you now know how it started.


Thank you. I am happy to empty out the canister as often as needed. I just figured I'd rather have something that will be heavy duty, rather than risk this occurring again. 



msd_bags said:


> Thank you for the links @Cordeliere !  I’m torn between trying to find out more about the bag and just dismissing the offer of a friend to sell to me, lol!


So...I have thoughts! 
You (understandably) fell out of love with bags during the pandemic. If this bag is something that will spark love again and help rekindle your passion for your beauties, then it's worth seriously considering.
Is this one you envisaged owning at some point? You have a gorgeous array of bags but nothing like this one in style (sorry I only remember your Coach Mercer, your Mulberry, your Panda...nothing quite like an Evelyne). Does it fit your overall style? Does it fill a gap? Will you be excited as you wait for it to arrive? Will it help you start enjoying your collection as you did pre-covid?
If not, then don't get pressured into buying it. It will only become an instant regret.
I have turned down numerous offers from friends over the years and am always glad I did- even with premiere bags that I would never afford otherwise- because I knew in my gut those bags weren't right for me.
So, check in with yourself and see if this is right for your collection, your lifestyle, and your mood where you are at in your life right now, then do what you feel is best. 
If it will put a smile on your face, then definitely go for it! We need all the joy we can get in life!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> There is a Hermes thread for leather identification.   It is not intimidating to ask there like it would be to start a new thread.   They may want to know the year.  The bag should have a year stamp.   Ask the seller.
> 
> Here is the leather id thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help identify leather, color and design
> 
> 
> As requested, this thread is now the official Help I.D. Hermes leather, color and design thread. Cheers!    ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  Edited: Please do nat ask for authentication on this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the year stamp thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference: Date Stamps by Year
> 
> 
> The following is a list of date stamps by year for your reference.  years 1997-present are encased in a Square; after 2014 may or may not be in a square years 1971-1996 are encased in a Circle years 1945-1970 have no geometric shape  2021 - Z (from what I've seen so far) 2020 - Y 2019 - D 2018 -...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an extensive thread on the evelyne.  Browsing it and looking for a match to this one is a good way to figure the leather out.  Maybe start from the end of the thread and work backwards because of the problem with broken picture links in the older posts.  Lot's of information on the evelyne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ode to the Evelyne
> 
> 
> I was inspired by the threads giving shout-outs to the kelly and bolide, so I thought about the evelyne.  If one has already been started some time ago, then I apologize.     At any rate, I must say the evelyne is an awesome bag.  :love: I just purchased my first one in Chicago about three weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to try to figure out the leather yourself, here is a guide to Hermes leathers.   Sadly a number of the picture links have broken, but you may be able to narrow it down. The leather descriptions are informative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference: Hermes(groupie)'s Leather Book
> 
> 
> NOTE : THIS IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION 2/19/2010  ******************  Moderators' Note: Welcome to the Leather Book!! Special Thank you to our wonderful Hermesgroupie for taking the time to gather this information for the members back when our subforum was new!!  We raise our glasses to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to have it authtenicated,  BaBabebi is the gold standard.  She used to charge $80 but I don't know currently.  You need a full set of appropriate pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentication | bababebi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bababebi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price?  Who knows?   Prices have jumped insanely in the last two years.  Probably the only way anyone can suggest a price is if they are* CURRENTLY shopping for THAT bag from that era*.   The only way to get a sense of the range of price is look for that bag on all the reseller sites like ebay, real real, fashionphile, vestiaire collective, etc. The Japanese resellers on ebay tend to be very high on everything currently.   It may be because the exchange rate is so bad  for them currently. What they get from dollar prices is less than it used to be.   The thing I love about vintage is prices are all over the board depending on the seller.  That wild variability allows for the occasional good bargain, but for me, I have to have been following a particular niche for a while, before I can recognize a good price.
> 
> Good luck with your question.



@msd_bags , I have very little to add to @Cordeliere ’s post above, and if I am stating the obvious, my apologies in advance. It does sound like you are hesitating, so I would recommend a pass.

if it’s an adjustable strap, it’s probably an EIII. Neutrals like etoupe or etain go for more money. Brights not so much. See this example (while not in as good condition, it should give you a sense of a lower price range)  https://www.fashionphile.com/p/hermes-taurillon-clemence-evelyne-iii-pm-bougainvillea-100962. If the strap is non adjustable, EII, which should go for less. I bought similar condition EIII in sauge (a pale green neutral) in 2020 or 2021 from Fashionphile for 2250 or 2500, I think. I’m not familiar with the edition with this type of strap, but I think a patterned strap may be less versatile. (Again JMO thoough). You can also check the strap edges for signs of pilling or wear

like @Cordeliere, I prefer not to buy from friends bc it’s difficult to determine fair price and whether I will use it. @papertiger lives in her Evelyn. Ive owned many over the years and finally determined, except for a TPM, I’m not an evelyn person. Like @jblended ’s observation directly above, I’m more a structured bag person, and without pouch organization (which fall to the bottom) the Evelyn doesn’t do much for me. On the plus side, clemence leather is Hardy and can go through a typhoon. From the pic, and from my experience with clemence evelyns (I’ve bought them for my mom, aunts, MIL, and myself, I believe this has been worn perhaps a bit more, (I am basing this on the buckling and curling of the outside pocket and the edges, which could also be a result of storage) and thbut looks to be in good condition.

note: this bag is heavily and easily replicated, just FYI. It may also be available new at H Greenbelt. (Years ago when H opened there, my cousin said they were very uptight, but post Covid, IDK. certainly if they have any others, it cannot hurt to try them on.

make sure it is a PM. The GM currently is further discounted.

also. The EPM looks best and is usually shown empty and draped around the body. People who love Evelyn’s don’t mind how they look with Items inside, but its Something to consider

JMO and YMMV


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> The reason why I don’t get the electric dehumidifiers with their own water tanks is beacause it will be too much work to drain the water receptacle every so often. You may have to do that several times a day?  Anyway, hope this mold problem goes away!  And at least you now know how it started.


For the first few days you might very well have to drain the tank of the dehumidifier several times a day. There might be a lot of moisture in the air. With the machine running constantly the humidity will level out. We used to drain our two machines in the basement every day/two days- depending on the weather and whether there was laundry drying in the room.
Using them adds to the electricity bill, but they improve the room climate significantly.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> From the pic, and from my experience with clemence evelyns (I’ve bought them for my mom, aunts, MIL, and myself, I believe this has been worn perhaps a bit more, (I am basing this on the buckling and curling of the outside pocket, which could also be a result of storage) and thbut looks to be in good condition.



Agree.  Based on buckling I was questioning the reports of use.  

I just knew you could weigh in on price with meaningful information.


----------



## DME

So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds. 

Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.


----------



## 880

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds.
> 
> Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.
> 
> View attachment 5415153
> View attachment 5415158


Omg! Congrats! I adore ADORE this bag 
I am so thrilled for you!


----------



## DME

880 said:


> Omg! Congrats! I adore ADORE this bag
> I am so thrilled for you!



Thank you! I can’t wait to take it out for a spin. I almost put it back (because do I really need another bag?), but DD convinced me to get it. I will have to endure her hanging that over my head every time I use it. 

I suspect not everyone knows about Loewe, which is how it managed to still be there long enough for this promotion to kick in. It had one of those Nordstrom barcode stickers on the tag, the ones they put on when you make a purchase, so I’m guessing it came from one of their retail stores.


----------



## More bags

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds.
> 
> Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.
> 
> View attachment 5415153
> View attachment 5415158


Great bag - congratulations on scooping it up in a great deal!


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds.
> 
> Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.
> 
> View attachment 5415153
> View attachment 5415158


Gorgeous! I have the large basket and mine was nearly £250 brand new several years ago. That’s a cute size and probably more useable. Love the sunnies too.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous! I have the large basket and mine was nearly £250 brand new several years ago. That’s a cute size and probably more useable. Love the sunnies too.



When I bought it, I was actually thinking it’s the little sister to your bigger version.  If it wasn’t for your photos and comments about your bag, I probably would not have given this a second thought. So thank you for the positive influence!


----------



## JenJBS

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds.
> 
> Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.
> 
> View attachment 5415153
> View attachment 5415158



Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

Behno's mini-Ina bag in mango. Bright, fun summer bag.  (Credit/blame to @BowieFan1971 and her fabulous orange Hermes bag).


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds.
> 
> Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.
> 
> View attachment 5415153
> View attachment 5415158


What a bargain! Congratulations! The bag is adorable! I like the glasses too.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> What a bargain! Congratulations! The bag is adorable! I like the glasses too.


Agreed! I went right online to see if they had it there.lol


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds.
> 
> Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.
> 
> View attachment 5415153
> View attachment 5415158


$87.72?!? That’s a steal!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Behno's mini-Ina bag in mango. Bright, fun summer bag.  (Credit/blame to @BowieFan1971 and her fabulous orange Hermes bag).
> 
> View attachment 5415309


Love the color!!!! The perfect orange


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the color!!!! The perfect orange



Thank you!     You're lovely Hermes convinced me to give orange a real chance.


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds.
> 
> Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.
> 
> View attachment 5415153
> View attachment 5415158



What a gorgeous bag and a great steal!!! I’ve been wanting a raffia bag for forever so I can appreciate the great score here! Wear it in health!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!     You're lovely Hermes convinced me to give orange a real chance.


It is such a beautiful bag.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> It is such a beautiful bag.



Thank you!


----------



## jblended

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday!


Gorgeous!  And the sunnies! And at such a bargain! You're on a roll! 


JenJBS said:


> Behno's mini-Ina bag in mango.


Such a great colour!


----------



## msd_bags

Cordeliere said:


> Don't buy it unless you really love it.  If you are torn, you probably don't love it.





jblended said:


> So...I have thoughts!
> You (understandably) fell out of love with bags during the pandemic. If this bag is something that will spark love again and help rekindle your passion for your beauties, then it's worth seriously considering.
> Is this one you envisaged owning at some point? You have a gorgeous array of bags but nothing like this one in style (sorry I only remember your Coach Mercer, your Mulberry, your Panda...nothing quite like an Evelyne). Does it fit your overall style? Does it fill a gap? Will you be excited as you wait for it to arrive? Will it help you start enjoying your collection as you did pre-covid?
> If not, then don't get pressured into buying it. It will only become an instant regret.
> I have turned down numerous offers from friends over the years and am always glad I did- even with premiere bags that I would never afford otherwise- because I knew in my gut those bags weren't right for me.
> So, check in with yourself and see if this is right for your collection, your lifestyle, and your mood where you are at in your life right now, then do what you feel is best.
> If it will put a smile on your face, then definitely go for it! We need all the joy we can get in life!





880 said:


> @msd_bags , I have very little to add to @Cordeliere ’s post above, and if I am stating the obvious, my apologies in advance. It does sound like you are hesitating, so I would recommend a pass.
> 
> if it’s an adjustable strap, it’s probably an EIII. Neutrals like etoupe or etain go for more money. Brights not so much. See this example (while not in as good condition, it should give you a sense of a lower price range)  https://www.fashionphile.com/p/hermes-taurillon-clemence-evelyne-iii-pm-bougainvillea-100962. If the strap is non adjustable, EII, which should go for less. I bought similar condition EIII in sauge (a pale green neutral) in 2020 or 2021 from Fashionphile for 2250 or 2500, I think. I’m not familiar with the edition with this type of strap, but I think a patterned strap may be less versatile. (Again JMO thoough). You can also check the strap edges for signs of pilling or wear
> 
> like @Cordeliere, I prefer not to buy from friends bc it’s difficult to determine fair price and whether I will use it. @papertiger lives in her Evelyn. Ive owned many over the years and finally determined, except for a TPM, I’m not an evelyn person. Like @jblended ’s observation directly above, I’m more a structured bag person, and without pouch organization (which fall to the bottom) the Evelyn doesn’t do much for me. On the plus side, clemence leather is Hardy and can go through a typhoon. From the pic, and from my experience with clemence evelyns (I’ve bought them for my mom, aunts, MIL, and myself, I believe this has been worn perhaps a bit more, (I am basing this on the buckling and curling of the outside pocket and the edges, which could also be a result of storage) and thbut looks to be in good condition.
> 
> note: this bag is heavily and easily replicated, just FYI. It may also be available new at H Greenbelt. (Years ago when H opened there, my cousin said they were very uptight, but post Covid, IDK. certainly if they have any others, it cannot hurt to try them on.
> 
> make sure it is a PM. The GM currently is further discounted.
> 
> also. The EPM looks best and is usually shown empty and draped around the body. People who love Evelyn’s don’t mind how they look with Items inside, but its Something to consider
> 
> JMO and YMMV





Cordeliere said:


> Agree.  Based on buckling I was questioning the reports of use.
> 
> I just knew you could weigh in on price with meaningful information.


Thanks ladies for your insightful comments.  Well, admittedly, I hesitate.  Firstly because of the price.  Buying an H, even an entry level bag, was never in my plans.  Like I would never pursue one (I think).  But this one was offered to me.  I will not need to go through the trouble of authentication and all because I trust the person.  And there is the thrill of owning an H, if I'm honest about it. I will be able to afford it, but I will have to put a halt on other (needless) spending.  But I do have a trip coming up also, and I will need to have pocket money, aside from paying for the trip itself!  

I like the color of this bag.  She also offered a navy, but I prefer the red.  A Lindy would have been a more versatile model for my lifestyle.  But it is also even more expensive, and my friend does not have it.  So I'm torn in paying for a bag that, while I like a lot, is a bit outside of my comfort zone price wise, because it is also a casual bag.  As to prior use/condition of the bag, I think she's just not that particular about storage.  So it's more of a storage issue than a usage thing.  

It's funny (providential??) that before I read your comments upon waking up, I was already thinking of telling her that I will get it.  Then I read your posts.  So I'm back to thinking about this.   But I super duper appreciate your comments ladies!!!  Thanks so much!  @880 I have not been to H in Greenbelt!  But for sure prices here are much higher, because of our tax rate.


----------



## msd_bags

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds.
> 
> Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.
> 
> View attachment 5415153
> View attachment 5415158


Wow!!!  What great finds!  I especially love the Loewe bag!


----------



## msd_bags

JenJBS said:


> Behno's mini-Ina bag in mango. Bright, fun summer bag.  (Credit/blame to @BowieFan1971 and her fabulous orange Hermes bag).
> 
> View attachment 5415309


Cutie!!!  I love seeing orange bags.  But I couldn't make the color (as a bag) work for me.  When I had an orange bag, I would reach for other bags even if the orange will go very well with my outfit.  So I just accepted that I will admire orange bags from afar.


----------



## BowieFan1971

msd_bags said:


> Thanks ladies for your insightful comments.  Well, admittedly, I hesitate.  Firstly because of the price.  Buying an H, even an entry level bag, was never in my plans.  Like I would never pursue one (I think).  But this one was offered to me.  I will not need to go through the trouble of authentication and all because I trust the person.  And there is the thrill of owning an H, if I'm honest about it. I will be able to afford it, but I will have to put a halt on other (needless) spending.  But I do have a trip coming up also, and I will need to have pocket money, aside from paying for the trip itself!
> 
> I like the color of this bag.  She also offered a navy, but I prefer the red.  A Lindy would have been a more versatile model for my lifestyle.  But it is also even more expensive, and my friend does not have it.  So I'm torn in paying for a bag that, while I like a lot, is a bit outside of my comfort zone price wise, because it is also a casual bag.  As to prior use/condition of the bag, I think she's just not that particular about storage.  So it's more of a storage issue than a usage thing.
> 
> It's funny (providential??) that before I read your comments upon waking up, I was already thinking of telling her that I will get it.  Then I read your posts.  So I'm back to thinking about this.   But I super duper appreciate your comments ladies!!!  Thanks so much!  @880 I have not been to H in Greenbelt!  But for sure prices here are much higher, because of our tax rate.


Unless your friend has a need to get rid of the bag now, maybe you could get a similar size/shape bag cheap from Poshmark/eBay/Amazon/Mercari and see if you like/use it. Then you know whether it not it is a good fit for you and if you decide it is, can be excited about your first H bag without hesitation.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Unless your friend has a need to get rid of the bag now, maybe you could get a similar size/shape bag cheap from Poshmark/eBay/Amazon/Mercari and see if you like/use it. Then you know whether it not it is a good fit for you and if you decide it is, can be excited about your first H bag without hesitation.


Agreed.   @msd_bags I am a little concerned that you are buying this bag because it is there and it is easy, rather than it is the right bag for you.   You seem intoxicated by the idea of getting into Hermes easily, rather than being intoxicated by this particular bag.  Evelyne's are not hard to get.   You don't even really know if it is the bag you would prefer.  You might be better off waiting and saving a little more to get a Lindy.  Clemence leather is known for being heavy.  Have you assured yourself that this bag is going to feel good for more than the first five minutes you are carrying it?  

Maybe if you do a little more research, you will find out that this indeed is the perfect bag for you and you will love it more when you buy it.  Your friend can hold on to it for a little while to give you some time to decide.  Even if she lists, it will probably take some time to sell. 

You are missing the Hermes experience of agonizing over which bag is right for you and then figuring out how to get it.  That is a joke but it is also true.  Most people give the choice of a Hermes bag a great deal of thought because they cost so much, and it is really painful to have paid that much money and then not love it.   Then re-selling it is really painful.  Please forgive me for being so blunt, but this feels like an impulsive, not-well-thought-out decision.  I would suggest you slow down.  I really don't wish to be mean in saying this.   Just telling you to be sure.

Of course, the decision is totally yours, and if you really want to go for it, then do so.  Only you know your gut, and your gut is the only thing you have to answer to.   I have had times that I wish I had jumped on a bag, because the very first one I saw of that model was the best one to ever come along.  If you take my advice to slow down, you might regret it.


----------



## baghabitz34

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds.
> 
> Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.
> 
> View attachment 5415153
> View attachment 5415158


Congrats on both the great find & the great bargain!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Unless your friend has a need to get rid of the bag now, maybe you could get a similar size/shape bag cheap from Poshmark/eBay/Amazon/Mercari and see if you like/use it. Then you know whether it not it is a good fit for you and if you decide it is, can be excited about your first H bag without hesitation.


No rush, she said.  I’ve thought of what bags I have (size, shape) that are closest to Evelyne.  I can think of my MCM Klara bag in medium, carried crossbody.  I had brought this to a trip and it was a good travel/sightseeing bag!  But the MCM has structure, unlike the Evelyne, so they may still feel differently when carried.  And on other occasions that I carried this bag, I preferred shoulder carry using the short strap (the Evelyne is purely crossbody I imagine).  Hmmm, good point that you raised! 


Cordeliere said:


> Agreed.   @msd_bags I am a little concerned that you are buying this bag because it is there and it is easy, rather than it is the right bag for you.   You seem intoxicated by the idea of getting into Hermes easily, rather than being intoxicated by this particular bag.  Evelyne's are not hard to get.   You don't even really know if it is the bag you would prefer.  You might be better off waiting and saving a little more to get a Lindy.  Clemence leather is known for being heavy.  Have you assured yourself that this bag is going to feel good for more than the first five minutes you are carrying it?
> 
> Maybe if you do a little more research, you will find out that this indeed is the perfect bag for you and you will love it more when you buy it.  Your friend can hold on to it for a little while to give you some time to decide.  Even if she lists, it will probably take some time to sell.
> 
> You are missing the Hermes experience of agonizing over which bag is right for you and then figuring out how to get it.  That is a joke but it is also true.  Most people give the choice of a Hermes bag a great deal of thought because they cost so much, and it is really painful to have paid that much money and then not love it.   Then re-selling it is really painful.  Please forgive me for being so blunt, but this feels like an impulsive, not-well-thought-out decision.  I would suggest you slow down.  I really don't wish to be mean in saying this.   Just telling you to be sure.
> 
> Of course, the decision is totally yours, and if you really want to go for it, then do so.  Only you know your gut, and your gut is the only thing you have to answer to.   I have had times that I wish I had jumped on a bag, because the very first one I saw of that model was the best one to ever come along.  If you take my advice to slow down, you might regret it.


Thanks for making me think hard about this!  You are right when you said I might just be intoxicated by the idea of owning an H bag, and not really by this particular bag.  For any bag purchase of mine, I am really excited on the first use.  Then along the way, I will feel I’m not happy with this or that feature.  But I will not admit that I made a ‘mistake’ most of the time as I need to justify to myself the amount I spent on the bag purchase. Self pride, maybe?  Of course I don’t want to go through that.  So not purchasing when in doubt is the better option.  Let me ponder on this more.  I truly appreciate your words!


----------



## Cookiefiend

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds.
> 
> Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.
> 
> View attachment 5415153
> View attachment 5415158


OMG what a bargain!! And - it's adorable!


JenJBS said:


> Behno's mini-Ina bag in mango. Bright, fun summer bag.  (Credit/blame to @BowieFan1971 and her fabulous orange Hermes bag).
> 
> View attachment 5415309


ohmigoodness - so cute!  


msd_bags said:


> Cutie!!!  I love seeing orange bags.  But I couldn't make the color (as a bag) work for me.  When I had an orange bag, I would reach for other bags even if the orange will go very well with my outfit.  So I just accepted that I will admire orange bags from afar.


hahaa - me too! I love orange, but when I had an orange bag (a Marc Jacobs), I rarely carried it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

It’s here! In excellent condition and the yummy tangerine orange (it us a little brighter in person) along with the Clemence like leather I was hoping for! And I already know I will use this a lot because it is like the Coach Bay I love. Everything I loved most about the Picotin, but more practical, even if it is not as unique and sleek. But at 20-25% of the cost…


----------



## JenJBS

I love that both msd_bags and cookiefiend know that while they like the color, they wouldn't wear an orange bag.

Question: What color bags do you know you won't wear? 

Me: White or cream - too paranoid of stains. Baby or navy blue. Yellow based tan. Love my new pink based tan (dune) from Polene. Never thought I'd get a tannish bag, but never say never... It just needed the right undertone. 



jblended said:


> Such a great colour!


Thank you! 



msd_bags said:


> Cutie!!!  I love seeing orange bags.  But I couldn't make the color (as a bag) work for me.  When I had an orange bag, I would reach for other bags even if the orange will go very well with my outfit.  So I just accepted that I will admire orange bags from afar.


Thank you! 



Cookiefiend said:


> ohmigoodness - so cute!
> 
> hahaa - me too! I love orange, but when I had an orange bag (a Marc Jacobs), I rarely carried it.


Thank you!   



BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s here! In excellent condition and the yummy tangerine orange (it us a little brighter in person) along with the Clemence like leather I was hoping for! And I already know I will use this a lot because it is like the Coach Bay I love. Everything I loved most about the Picotin, but more practical, even if it is not as unique and sleek. But at 20-25% of the cost…
> View attachment 5415780


Gorgeous! Such a fantastic bag. Happy for you. Enjoy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> I love that both msd_bags and cookiefiend know that while they like the color, they wouldn't wear an orange bag.
> 
> Question: What color bags do you know you won't wear?
> 
> Me: White or cream - too paranoid of stains. Baby or navy blue. Yellow based tan. Love my new pink based tan (dune) from Polene. Never thought I'd get a tannish bag, but never say never... It just needed the right undertone.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Such a fantastic bag. Happy for you. Enjoy!


I could never do a white or cream bag. They get dirty so easy. Purple or a bright pink…I have bought bright pink bags before and never wore them. I don’t ever wear those colors because they really don’t look good on me. I would probably never get a pastel bag either.


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> What color bags do you know you won't wear?


I am a neutrals person, so it might be easier to list colors I wear, but here goes :

I won’t wear: red, orange, warm russet tones like cinnamon or brownish tinged rouge h (I will wear H gold and some cooler toned prune or plum). No pink, pastels, any form of fuschia, purple, violet, lime to bright greens, light to bright blue, esp. not H Bleu jean, unless it’s gray toned. No yellow (I dislike H sesame), ochre, no pink beige or yellow beige (i hate beige Claire). Rarely wear ebene/bittersweet brown. I own black bags, but they aren’t the most worn either.

for a few decades, I did not wear blue or gray bags and now they are arguably some of my favorite colors.

until this year, I avoided white, off white, cream, and warm toned metallic (gold, copper, unicorn metallic)  and gold hard ware.
craie (off white) epsom bags are a revelation (both Curry and dessert wipe off). I generally don’t like big hardware (exception is my craie epsom mini Della cavalleria). I don’t like logo hardware.

I prefer not to wear monogram or patterned bags (bc I wear patterned RTW. I particularly dislike stripes or pattern with black and bright colors. I don’t really wear textile bags.

of course there are enormous exceptions, like when I find the perfect condition Roberta di Camerino velvet textile striped top handle. But, I have not found one I liked for the right price since 2012. I believe that one was black with an enormous red and green stripe, and I’m kicking myself for thinking it was too expensive and evocative of Christmas at about 375 USD. No, it was maybe 575USD.


----------



## jennlt

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds.
> 
> Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.
> 
> View attachment 5415153
> View attachment 5415158


I am terrible at keeping up with this fast moving thread but I wanted to congratulate you on your amazing find of a Loewe basket bag! It's an adorable bag and that price would make it irresistible.  I would have literally run to the checkout Enjoy your lucky find!


----------



## jennlt

JenJBS said:


> What color bags do you know you won't wear?


I wear mostly black, blue, olive and gray clothing so I wouldn't wear any brightly-colored bags such as yellow, orange, green or blue. I do have a deep raspberry Loewe Puzzle that I wear when I want a pop of color but otherwise I have mostly tan or black bags. I also avoid light bags such as white, ivory and beige because I am a klutz and would probably ruin a light color bag as soon as I stepped outside. 

 As much as I love bags, I dread switching them out because I always seem to forget an essential item, so I find myself wearing a tan bag 90% of the time. That's why I love this thread, though; instead of buying bags I would rarely use, I can come here and enjoy seeing a beautiful variety of styles and colors of bags that our lovely TPF members carry


----------



## 880

msd_bags said:


> preferred shoulder carry using the short strap


Two Hermes bags that are short shoulder carry and usually very well priced on the resale market are the 
trim and the victoria


----------



## BowieFan1971

@msd_bags


A great deal on a Hermès…she had sent me an offer for $625 and it gets authenticated by Poshmark (any items over $500)

https://posh.mk/J85STwb8tqb


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s here! In excellent condition and the yummy tangerine orange (it us a little brighter in person) along with the Clemence like leather I was hoping for! And I already know I will use this a lot because it is like the Coach Bay I love. Everything I loved most about the Picotin, but more practical, even if it is not as unique and sleek. But at 20-25% of the cost…
> View attachment 5415780


Fabulous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> I love that both msd_bags and cookiefiend know that while they like the color, they wouldn't wear an orange bag.
> 
> Question: What color bags do you know you won't wear?
> 
> Me: White or cream - too paranoid of stains. Baby or navy blue. Yellow based tan. Love my new pink based tan (dune) from Polene. Never thought I'd get a tannish bag, but never say never... It just needed the right undertone.


Well - orange...  
As well as purple and green. I've tried both - and discovered that while they are both colors I like (purple) or love (green), I just don't carry purses in these colors. 
I have never had any pale pastel color purses that I've liked either... I do have a bright pink purse that I love in the summer and I am tempted to find a leather one, I am not sure that I want to branch out into that. The Ferragamo Trifolio is very tempting though.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s here! In excellent condition and the yummy tangerine orange (it us a little brighter in person) along with the Clemence like leather I was hoping for! And I already know I will use this a lot because it is like the Coach Bay I love. Everything I loved most about the Picotin, but more practical, even if it is not as unique and sleek. But at 20-25% of the cost…
> View attachment 5415780


I am so happy for you. Enjoy it !


----------



## dcooney4

I found no matter how much I like the color bright red bags just don’t get worn by me, nor does taupe or any neon colors. I recently rebought a purple Crossbody to match my travel backpack. I have yet to wear it . Greens it really depends on the shade if I wear it. Blues, black and Oxblood are my most worn colors.


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> A better pic as far as color…already have it packed for errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415786


Congrats!  This is lovely!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> A better pic as far as color…already have it packed for errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415786


Wonderful! It's a pretty bag and great color! I'm glad it worked out so well for you!


----------



## msd_bags

Question: What color bags do you know you won't wear?

Tan, camel!  I like these colors but for some reason I can’t make them work with my wardrobe.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I love that both msd_bags and cookiefiend know that while they like the color, they wouldn't wear an orange bag.
> 
> Question: What color bags do you know you won't wear?
> 
> Me: White or cream - too paranoid of stains. Baby or navy blue. Yellow based tan. Love my new pink based tan (dune) from Polene. Never thought I'd get a tannish bag, but never say never... It just needed the right undertone.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! Such a fantastic bag. Happy for you. Enjoy!


Not many colors I won't wear. I don't wear pastels much but I like them. They just don't go with my clothes. I have a couple - pink and mint. I really don't like camel; like you, yellow based tan. I have a taupe with purplish undertones. There are some colors I don't like but sometimes it is just a particular variation on the color I don't like. I don't like "muddy" colors. I like colors to be clear. I don't care for cream. I prefer white. I have a couple white bags that I love and so far, they have held up well. I think you have to get the right kind of leather and then stains aren't a problem. One of mine is saffiano and the other is pebbled. I keep the pebbled conditioned so if color transfer does happen, it will wipe right off.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Not many colors I won't wear. I don't wear pastels much but I like them. They just don't go with my clothes. I have a couple - pink and mint. I really don't like camel; like you, yellow based tan. I have a taupe with purplish undertones. There are some colors I don't like but sometimes it is just a particular variation on the color I don't like. I don't like "muddy" colors. I like colors to be clear. I don't care for cream. I prefer white. I have a couple white bags that I love and so far, they have held up well. I think you have to get the right kind of leather and then stains aren't a problem. One of mine is saffiano and the other is pebbled. I keep the pebbled conditioned so if color transfer does happen, it will wipe right off.



A taupe with purplish undertones sounds lovely!


----------



## DME

JenJBS said:


> Question: What color bags do you know you won't wear?



I’m not big into patterned bags, aside from ones like LV monogram. Yellow is a color I love in bags, but just can’t wear it. Pastels also aren’t great for me, even though I find them beautiful. My clothes are often patterned, so solid colors work best for me. Even with solid clothing, I prefer a bolder/brighter bag to a patterned one.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s here! In excellent condition and the yummy tangerine orange (it us a little brighter in person) along with the Clemence like leather I was hoping for! And I already know I will use this a lot because it is like the Coach Bay I love. Everything I loved most about the Picotin, but more practical, even if it is not as unique and sleek. But at 20-25% of the cost…
> View attachment 5415780



Gorgeous!!! Looks yummy, congrats!



JenJBS said:


> Question: What color bags do you know you won't wear?



There are several colors I keep ‘trying’ to find and want to wear, but colors I _know _I won’t wear are: navy blue, denim blue, royal blue - most blues I guess, yellow-greens, greenish-yellows, yellowish-tans, and pale pinky purples like this.




I like a pale _blueish_ purple, but not when it’s pink toned. My Polene Cyme is probably a pinky purple, but it reads more pink to me.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous!!! Looks yummy, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> There are several colors I keep ‘trying’ to find and want to wear, but colors I _know _I won’t wear are: navy blue, denim blue, royal blue - most blues I guess, yellow-greens, greenish-yellows, yellowish-tans, and pale pinky purples like this.
> 
> View attachment 5416066
> 
> 
> I like a pale _blueish_ purple, but not when it’s pink toned. My Polene Cyme is probably a pinky purple, but it reads more pink to me.



And for a pale purple, I want it pink toned, not blue. So we'll never 'complete' (trying to get the last bag) for the pale purple colors!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> @msd_bags
> View attachment 5415903
> 
> A great deal on a Hermès…she had sent me an offer for $625 and it gets authenticated by Poshmark (any items over $500)
> 
> https://posh.mk/J85STwb8tqb


Very pretty color and great price.  I haven't seen a Massai for less than $1200.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I found no matter how much I like the color bright red bags just don’t get worn by me, nor does taupe or any neon colors. I recently rebought a purple Crossbody to match my travel backpack. I have yet to wear it . Greens it really depends on the shade if I wear it. Blues, black and Oxblood are my most worn colors.


I do like red, but cannot carry a taupe bag. 
I forgot about that… as I eye the etain/gris/taupe Just Campagne I’ve been trying to sell for a year now…


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Very pretty color and great price.  I haven't seen a Massai for less than $1200.


I was seriously tempted, love the color! And the price! But not the right shape and size.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> I do like red, but cannot carry a taupe bag.
> I forgot about that… as I eye the etain/gris/taupe Just Campagne I’ve been trying to sell for a year now…


I have never heard of that brand.  Google images led me to their website.  The bag on their splash page is gorgeous.   Don't know that it is the same model as yours.   Please show and tell.  I am really curious now.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> I was seriously tempted, love the color! And the price! But not the right shape and size.


A good price never makes a wrong bag into a right one, in my experience.  I think Cookie attributes the temptation to "sale goggles".


----------



## whateve

May stats
0 bags in
0 bags out
2 SLGs in
3 SLGs out

Bought another card case and purse charm. I didn't need either but I like them a lot. I'm using the card case currently and it is working well. It functions much better than the card case I bought last month, so that one might be on the chopping block. Sometimes you can't tell how well something will work until you try it; then it can't be returned.

Carried 17 purses. 

YTD stats
1 bags in
1 bags out
4 SLGs in
7 SLGs out


----------



## Jereni

My May stats:

IN: 2
OUT: 3
SLG IN: 0
SLG OUT: 0
Carried: 32

My year so far has been characterized by lots of ‘churn’, which no doubt isn’t good. One of the bags out is the Tory Burch crossbody… in some ways it’s ok as I knew the circle bag idea was a bit of an experiment, but I also bought it without applying the full ‘two week waiting period’ and I wonder if I would have changed my mind if I had. Another one of the 3 was also bought without waiting long enough so… there’s a lesson there.

In terms of other goals, yesterday I had decided I _did_ want the quintessential summer straw tote. I’m in love with this one:



But I think I need to go back to the two week waiting period on this, and see if the enthusiasm dies down.

Overall, as we are almost halfway through the year, I am thinking about adding a new goal about limiting the number of bag purchases for the second half of the year. Probably not to 0, but 2 or 3 might be a good number to aim for.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> May stats
> 0 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 2 SLGs in
> 3 SLGs out
> 
> Bought another card case and purse charm. I didn't need either but I like them a lot. I'm using the card case currently and it is working well. It functions much better than the card case I bought last month, so that one might be on the chopping block. Sometimes you can't tell how well something will work until you try it; then it can't be returned.
> 
> Carried 17 purses.
> 
> YTD stats
> 1 bags in
> 1 bags out
> 4 SLGs in
> 7 SLGs out


That is so true. In my case it is can my shoulder still handle the weight of something after an hour.  Nice stats though!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

May stats
5 Bags in- One was a gift. One is being made. The others you saw.
6 Bags out -One I bought last month, but Dh kept saying it looked like a Hippy bag and My Mom was not complimentary either.
0 Slgs in
1 Slgs out
0 Sport/ travel in
0 Sport/travel out


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Question: What color bags do you know you won't wear?


Good question! I don’t wear pastels, any greens except olive, light blues, light pinks, bright pinks, yellow, stark white, purple, orange orange. The shade of orange like @BowieFan1971 new beauty is starting to grow on me.

But I’ve also learned to never say never. I used to hate brown. Now brown/tan/taupe are my favorite neutrals.


----------



## behindtheseams

I was a bit naughty this past month... picked up a past-season Miu Miu bag (from the 2019 Cruise collection). The style reminds me of a fun combination of the Gucci Jackie and the Prada Ribbon. I paid about $800, which seemed like a fair deal for NWT. The leather is buttery soft, and I love the unique clasp mechanism (the arm swings outwards instead of inwards). I also purchased some wool/cashmere pieces during the holiday sales, a pair of Saint Laurent sunglasses, and a pair of pearl earrings.

*May 2022*

Bags in: 1 // Bags out: 0
Accessories in: 2 // Accessories out: 0
Clothes in: 4 // Clothes out: 0
*YTD*

Bags in: 1 // Bags out: 4
Accessories in: 3 // Accessories out: 3
Clothes in: 5 // Clothes out: 0



behindtheseams said:


> Quick update on my stats this month:
> 
> *April 2022*
> 
> Bags in: 0 // Bags out: 1
> Accessories in: 1 // Accessories out: 0
> Clothes in: 1 // Clothes out: 0
> *YTD*
> 
> Bags in: 0 // Bags out: 4
> Accessories in: 3 // Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 1 // Clothes out: 0


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> May stats
> 0 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 2 SLGs in
> 3 SLGs out
> 
> Bought another card case and purse charm. I didn't need either but I like them a lot. I'm using the card case currently and it is working well. It functions much better than the card case I bought last month, so that one might be on the chopping block. Sometimes you can't tell how well something will work until you try it; then it can't be returned.
> 
> Carried 17 purses.
> 
> YTD stats
> 1 bags in
> 1 bags out
> 4 SLGs in
> 7 SLGs out


Great stats, congratulations on your new card case, and bag rotation!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> My May stats:
> 
> IN: 2
> OUT: 3
> SLG IN: 0
> SLG OUT: 0
> Carried: 32
> 
> My year so far has been characterized by lots of ‘churn’, which no doubt isn’t good. One of the bags out is the Tory Burch crossbody… in some ways it’s ok as I knew the circle bag idea was a bit of an experiment, but I also bought it without applying the full ‘two week waiting period’ and I wonder if I would have changed my mind if I had. Another one of the 3 was also bought without waiting long enough so… there’s a lesson there.
> 
> In terms of other goals, yesterday I had decided I _did_ want the quintessential summer straw tote. I’m in love with this one:
> View attachment 5416204
> 
> 
> But I think I need to go back to the two week waiting period on this, and see if the enthusiasm dies down.
> 
> Overall, as we are almost halfway through the year, I am thinking about adding a new goal about limiting the number of bag purchases for the second half of the year. Probably not to 0, but 2 or 3 might be a good number to aim for.


Congratulations on your stats and bag rotation. You mentioned a high level of churn, perhaps it’s a year of shrewd scrutiny and evaluation, or you’re in a transition phase, or just like trying new things. I admire many bags in your diverse collection. Keep wearing and enjoying them!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> May stats
> 5 Bags in- One was a gift. One is being made. The others you saw.
> 6 Bags out -One I bought last month, but Dh kept saying it looked like a Hippy bag and My Mom was not complimentary either.
> 0 Slgs in
> 1 Slgs out
> 0 Sport/ travel in
> 0 Sport/travel out


Great stats @dcooney4! Amazing job on the outs this month!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great stats @dcooney4! Amazing job on the outs this month!


Thanks! If I had not gone to the arts and crafts festival it would have been less in , but also less fun.


----------



## More bags

behindtheseams said:


> I was a bit naughty this past month... picked up a past-season Miu Miu bag (from the 2019 Cruise collection). The style reminds me of a fun combination of the Gucci Jackie and the Prada Ribbon. I paid about $800, which seemed like a fair deal for NWT. The leather is buttery soft, and I love the unique clasp mechanism (the arm swings outwards instead of inwards). I also purchased some wool/cashmere pieces during the holiday sales, a pair of Saint Laurent sunglasses, and a pair of pearl earrings.
> 
> *May 2022*
> 
> Bags in: 1 // Bags out: 0
> Accessories in: 2 // Accessories out: 0
> Clothes in: 4 // Clothes out: 0
> *YTD*
> 
> Bags in: 1 // Bags out: 4
> Accessories in: 3 // Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 5 // Clothes out: 0


Great looking Miu Miu - congratulations on your new bag, I like the colour!


----------



## lill_canele

May Stats:

2 bags in (the YSL clutch and the Moynat rejane)
0 bags out
0 SLGs in // 0 SLGs out
4/12 bags used

2 clothes in (my new YSL knit  and a burberry bucket hat)
6 clothes out:
- 1 chloe dress (the fit on my chest was never quite right and made my boobs appear off)
- 1 zimmerman dress (gorgeous dress, intricate details and lacing but it kept on riding up as I walked and I finally just could not take it anymore lol)
- 2 agolde jeans (a style i tried and did not work for me)
- 1 ba&sh dress (again beautiful dress, but it just kept on riding up, again...its it that hard to buy a fitted dress that does not ride up? )
- 1 sandro blouse (never reached for in the past 3 years)

2 pairs of shoes in (my new Hermes famosa espadrilles  and a block-heel Buberry open-toed sandal)
1 pair of shoes out (Burberry slingbacks that never stayed put on my heel, my last attempt at slingbacks, never bought another pair since)

Still on the hunt for a nice white summer dress. But I am just so picky! I feel that so many of them are semi-transparent or see-through in strong light. Ugh.  And so many of them are 100% linen. I'm just not a linen person...


----------



## lill_canele

Jereni said:


> My May stats:
> 
> IN: 2
> OUT: 3
> SLG IN: 0
> SLG OUT: 0
> Carried: 32
> 
> My year so far has been characterized by lots of ‘churn’, which no doubt isn’t good. One of the bags out is the Tory Burch crossbody… in some ways it’s ok as I knew the circle bag idea was a bit of an experiment, but I also bought it without applying the full ‘two week waiting period’ and I wonder if I would have changed my mind if I had. Another one of the 3 was also bought without waiting long enough so… there’s a lesson there.
> 
> In terms of other goals, yesterday I had decided I _did_ want the quintessential summer straw tote. I’m in love with this one:
> View attachment 5416204
> 
> 
> But I think I need to go back to the two week waiting period on this, and see if the enthusiasm dies down.
> 
> Overall, as we are almost halfway through the year, I am thinking about adding a new goal about limiting the number of bag purchases for the second half of the year. Probably not to 0, but 2 or 3 might be a good number to aim for.



I feel you. Every year I keep on going back and forth about getting a summer straw/raffia tote. 
It's not exactly my usual style, but I also love the summer and casual vibe that a straw tote gives, especially with a spring/summer outfit. Hmm....decisions, decisions!


----------



## Jereni

lill_canele said:


> I feel you. Every year I keep on going back and forth about getting a summer straw/raffia tote.
> It's not exactly my usual style, but I also love the summer and casual vibe that a straw tote gives, especially with a spring/summer outfit. Hmm....decisions, decisions!



Haha right? First world problems and such. I always get in the mood for a super summery straw bag, but I struggle with the idea of a bag I’d only wear one season out of four. Most of my bags are year-round or ‘combo season’, i.e. fall/winter or spring/summer.


----------



## ElainePG

20 pages to catch up on! Complicated family health issues. 

Here are my stats for the month of May. Pretty boring, but in this case boring is good!

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 0
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0

Bags carried: 12
Bag that got the most use: PS1 Tiny
Scarves worn: 6 (not great; it wasn't a dress-up month)


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> *I didn’t used to do multiples but now I have them in a few bags*. For me I have to wear a bag for awhile and realize that it’s just an incredibly useful style for my life and _then _have to see the bag in a second color that I love. So usually, by the time I decide a bag is excellent enough to warrant a second one, they’ve sold out or stopped being produced. Although, the preloved market has helped with the ability to find bags even after they are gone from stores.
> 
> Currently my duplicates are:
> 
> Two Tory Burch Lee Radziwell petite double bags (taupe and pink)
> Two Coach Willis 18s (chalk and rouge pink). I also have a Winnie but it’s technically a different bag?
> Two Chanel coco handles (burgundy and green), but they are in different sizes.
> I will probably get a second Valextra Iside also. And would love a second Celine belt bag, but in the nano size.


I'm finding my PS1 Tiny such a useful bag that I keep wondering if I "need" it in another color. But since the color I have is chocolate brown, which is exactly right for the way I use it, the question becomes: what other color? Maybe navy with silver hardware. But only at a good price on the preloved market. And perhaps not even then.


----------



## More bags

*May Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*

Bag Rotation: carried 13
Exited 168 items, household items and furniture
*May 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

I have a trip planned at the end of June, and I’m looking forward to investigating and researching some bags. Also, @Cordeliere ’s earlier comment resonated with me, “You are missing the Hermes experience of agonizing over which bag is right for you and then figuring out how to get it.” While I have some Hermes bags on my “bags to check out” list, I have a number of others, too, for precisely this reason.

Add me to the list of people who owned orange bags and didn’t wear them. Bag colours I don’t wear at the moment: pastels, white, yellow, and orange. I most frequently wear red, burgundy, grey, one sapphire bag, and black.


----------



## More bags

lill_canele said:


> May Stats:
> 
> 2 bags in (the YSL clutch and the Moynat rejane)
> 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in // 0 SLGs out
> 4/12 bags used
> 
> 2 clothes in (my new YSL knit  and a burberry bucket hat)
> 6 clothes out:
> - 1 chloe dress (the fit on my chest was never quite right and made my boobs appear off)
> - 1 zimmerman dress (gorgeous dress, intricate details and lacing but it kept on riding up as I walked and I finally just could not take it anymore lol)
> - 2 agolde jeans (a style i tried and did not work for me)
> - 1 ba&sh dress (again beautiful dress, but it just kept on riding up, again...its it that hard to buy a fitted dress that does not ride up? )
> - 1 sandro blouse (never reached for in the past 3 years)
> 
> 2 pairs of shoes in (my new Hermes famosa espadrilles  and a block-heel Buberry open-toed sandal)
> 1 pair of shoes out (Burberry slingbacks that never stayed put on my heel, my last attempt at slingbacks, never bought another pair since)
> 
> Still on the hunt for a nice white summer dress. But I am just so picky! I feel that so many of them are semi-transparent or see-through in strong light. Ugh.  And so many of them are 100% linen. I'm just not a linen person...


Great stats and amazing clothing analysis. Congratulations on your new bags.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> 20 pages to catch up on! Complicated family health issues.
> 
> Here are my stats for the month of May. Pretty boring, but in this case boring is good!
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> Bags carried: 12
> Bag that got the most use: PS1 Tiny
> Scarves worn: 6 (not great; it wasn't a dress-up month)


Sending hugs and best wishes re: family health.  
Amazing stats, and bag rotation Elaine.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> I have never heard of that brand.  Google images led me to their website.  The bag on their splash page is gorgeous.   Don't know that it is the same model as yours.   Please show and tell.  I am really curious now.


I have two Just Campagne bags.
One I love - the Confort 1. Gorgeous smooth leather, perfect size!


And one I don’t - the Deville 2 - it also has a shoulder strap, which is handy. It’s very much like what I think an H Plume would be like.
So - no Plume for me (though I am looking at a Vibrato Plume… so purdy!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

Fabulous stats everyone!  
@ElainePG - sending you hugs honey.


----------



## behindtheseams

More bags said:


> Great looking Miu Miu - congratulations on your new bag, I like the colour!



Thank you! I usually gravitate toward neutral bags so this is a step outside of my comfort zone. But I really love the bright pop of red, and I think I can make it work with my wardrobe.


----------



## 880

@ElainePG , virtual hug re family health.
@lill_canele, I get the rehoming of the dresses
Yesterday, I let the barenia 35 trim II go to a friend who adores it. I kept a forest green 35 Trim II as my rainy day bag; it’s better than some of my nylon bags.
I am trying to wear bags that haven’t gotten out much recently. I got my TGM picotin back from third party spa; it looks 1000 times better. Metallic grey vache liegee 30B, brushed PHW, by @docride .  And my shiny croc chaine d’ancre is now a stunningly lux Matte croc with brushed HW, courtesy of @docride, who polished every scale. Pics cannot do them Justice lol


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> @ElainePG , virtual hug re family health.
> @lill_canele, I get the rehoming of the dresses
> Yesterday, I let the barenia 35 trim II go to a friend who adores it. I kept a forest green 35 Trim II as my rainy day bag; it’s better than some of my nylon bags.
> I am trying to wear bags that haven’t gotten out much recently. I got my TGM picotin back from third party spa; it looks 1000 times better. Metallic grey vache liegee 30B, brushed PHW, by @docride .  And my shiny croc chaine d’ancre is now a stunningly lux Matte croc with brushed HW, courtesy of @docride, who polished every scale. Pics cannot do them Justice lol
> 
> View attachment 5416450
> View attachment 5416451
> View attachment 5416452
> View attachment 5416453
> View attachment 5416454
> View attachment 5416455
> View attachment 5416456


Spectacular transformation of your shiny croc chaine d’ancre to matte croc! You look fabulous in every pic.


----------



## 880

Thank you so much for your kind words, @More bags ! Hugs


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Spectacular transformation of your shiny croc chaine d’ancre to matte croc! You look fabulous in every pic.


I second this!


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> I have two Just Campagne bags.
> One I love - the Confort 1. Gorgeous smooth leather, perfect size!
> View attachment 5416442
> 
> And one I don’t - the Deville 2 - it also has a shoulder strap, which is handy. It’s very much like what I think an H Plume would be like.
> So - no Plume for me (though I am looking at a Vibrato Plume… so purdy!)
> View attachment 5416441


Love the simple clasp on the Confort 1, plus the sleek lines.   Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> @ElainePG , virtual hug re family health.
> @lill_canele, I get the rehoming of the dresses
> Yesterday, I let the barenia 35 trim II go to a friend who adores it. I kept a forest green 35 Trim II as my rainy day bag; it’s better than some of my nylon bags.
> I am trying to wear bags that haven’t gotten out much recently. I got my TGM picotin back from third party spa; it looks 1000 times better. Metallic grey vache liegee 30B, brushed PHW, by @docride .  And my shiny croc chaine d’ancre is now a stunningly lux Matte croc with brushed HW, courtesy of @docride, who polished every scale. Pics cannot do them Justice lol
> 
> View attachment 5416450
> View attachment 5416451
> View attachment 5416452
> View attachment 5416453
> View attachment 5416454
> View attachment 5416455
> View attachment 5416456


I want to be adopted into your family/friends circle please.  You are so generous.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> I have two Just Campagne bags.
> One I love - the Confort 1. Gorgeous smooth leather, perfect size!
> View attachment 5416442
> 
> And one I don’t - the Deville 2 - it also has a shoulder strap, which is handy. It’s very much like what I think an H Plume would be like.
> So - no Plume for me (though I am looking at a Vibrato Plume… so purdy!)
> View attachment 5416441


The Confort is so pretty in that color! And I like the smooth leather. Makes the Deville look meh…


----------



## DME

880 said:


> @ElainePG , virtual hug re family health.
> @lill_canele, I get the rehoming of the dresses
> Yesterday, I let the barenia 35 trim II go to a friend who adores it. I kept a forest green 35 Trim II as my rainy day bag; it’s better than some of my nylon bags.
> I am trying to wear bags that haven’t gotten out much recently. I got my TGM picotin back from third party spa; it looks 1000 times better. Metallic grey vache liegee 30B, brushed PHW, by @docride .  And my shiny croc chaine d’ancre is now a stunningly lux Matte croc with brushed HW, courtesy of @docride, who polished every scale. Pics cannot do them Justice lol
> 
> View attachment 5416450
> View attachment 5416451
> View attachment 5416452
> View attachment 5416453
> View attachment 5416454
> View attachment 5416455
> View attachment 5416456



Wow, just wow! Loving your outfits, too, especially the white jacket with black/white trim in the second photo. Is it Chanel?


----------



## baghabitz34

Since we’re sharing raffia bags, here’s mine.


I posted it in the Aspinal of London thread, but not here. Like some others mentioned, I’d been looking for a raffia bag for a few years. I didn’t want to pay $1000s for what would be a seasonal bag for me. In late April/early May, AoL released their resort collection. They had two raffia totes, this is the smaller size. Looking forward to using it this summer.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Since we’re sharing raffia bags, here’s mine.
> View attachment 5416612
> 
> I posted it in the Aspinal of London thread, but not here. Like some others mentioned, I’d been looking for a raffia bag for a few years. I didn’t want to pay $1000s for what would be a seasonal bag for me. In late April/early May, AoL released their resort collection. They had two raffia totes, this is the smaller size. Looking forward to using it this summer.



Gorgeoud bag!


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> 20 pages to catch up on! Complicated family health issues.
> 
> Here are my stats for the month of May. Pretty boring, but in this case boring is good!
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> Bags carried: 12
> Bag that got the most use: PS1 Tiny
> Scarves worn: 6 (not great; it wasn't a dress-up month)



So sorry about the family health issues.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Confort is so pretty in that color! And I like the smooth leather. Makes the Deville look meh…


I knooowwwww!  
(I have FInallY learned I prefer smooth leather )


----------



## 880

DME said:


> Wow, just wow! Loving your outfits, too, especially the white jacket with black/white trim in the second photo. Is it Chanel?


Yes thank you, from 2021 
Thank you for your kind words, @dcooney4 and @Cordeliere. I calculate whether I have had decent cost per wear when deciding whether to let something go. If I have decent cpw, then I might rather a loved bag go to someone I know who will appreciate it.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> 20 pages to catch up on! Complicated family health issues.
> 
> Here are my stats for the month of May. Pretty boring, but in this case boring is good!
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 0
> 
> Bags carried: 12
> Bag that got the most use: PS1 Tiny
> Scarves worn: 6 (not great; it wasn't a dress-up month)


I will be thinking of you and wishing you and yours better health.


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> @ElainePG , virtual hug re family health.
> @lill_canele, I get the rehoming of the dresses
> Yesterday, I let the barenia 35 trim II go to a friend who adores it. I kept a forest green 35 Trim II as my rainy day bag; it’s better than some of my nylon bags.
> I am trying to wear bags that haven’t gotten out much recently. I got my TGM picotin back from third party spa; it looks 1000 times better. Metallic grey vache liegee 30B, brushed PHW, by @docride .  And my shiny croc chaine d’ancre is now a stunningly lux Matte croc with brushed HW, courtesy of @docride, who polished every scale. Pics cannot do them Justice lol
> 
> View attachment 5416450
> View attachment 5416451
> View attachment 5416452
> View attachment 5416453
> View attachment 5416454
> View attachment 5416455
> View attachment 5416456


Wow, lovely bags!!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I have two Just Campagne bags.
> One I love - the Confort 1. Gorgeous smooth leather, perfect size!
> View attachment 5416442
> 
> And one I don’t - the Deville 2 - it also has a shoulder strap, which is handy. It’s very much like what I think an H Plume would be like.
> So - no Plume for me (though I am looking at a Vibrato Plume… so purdy!)
> View attachment 5416441


The confort 1 is just the color I have been searching for. So pretty! I like the other one too,


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> The confort 1 is just the color I have been searching for. So pretty! I like the other one too,


Yes! I am also looking for this color, but in a shoulder bag... so. hard. to. find!
The Deville is a lovely bag - it's every well made, but for me it's the color, the leather, and it zips up. It just doesn't work for me!


----------



## Cookiefiend

May stats:

Bags in or out - 0
Scarves in - 5 in, 1 out. The 5 in: my first Marble scarf , a changeant 140 moussie, a 140 Plume silk, a Mythiques Phoenix Coloring, and Voitures Exquises Limited Edition for the Queen's Platinum Jubliee.

Read/listened to 3 books - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo, The Wonder, and The Winemaker's Wife. 
Currently re-reading Jane Eyre for an VRG: Liberty, Equality, Jane Eyre, and Adam Smith’s Lectures on Rhetoric - an online discussion group. I've never done this before so we'll see how it goes.

Carried 9 different purses in May, and all of my summer bags are out in the cubbys so I've been switching in and out easily. 
Are there any challenges for June? I'm going to carry on carrying on, but I'd love to see more photos of what we're carrying!


----------



## dcooney4

Took the cat to the Vet , so hands free was the way to go.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Since we’re sharing raffia bags, here’s mine.
> View attachment 5416612
> 
> I posted it in the Aspinal of London thread, but not here. Like some others mentioned, I’d been looking for a raffia bag for a few years. I didn’t want to pay $1000s for what would be a seasonal bag for me. In late April/early May, AoL released their resort collection. They had two raffia totes, this is the smaller size. Looking forward to using it this summer.



Lovely! Seems like a lovely and highly functional summer bag.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> May stats:
> 
> Bags in or out - 0
> Scarves in - 5 in, 1 out. The 5 in: my first Marble scarf , a changeant 140 moussie, a 140 Plume silk, a Mythiques Phoenix Coloring, and Voitures Exquises Limited Edition for the Queen's Platinum Jubliee.
> 
> Read/listened to 3 books - The Seven Husbands of Evelyn Hugo, The Wonder, and The Winemaker's Wife.
> Currently re-reading Jane Eyre for an VRG: Liberty, Equality, Jane Eyre, and Adam Smith’s Lectures on Rhetoric - an online discussion group. I've never done this before so we'll see how it goes.
> 
> Carried 9 different purses in May, and all of my summer bags are out in the cubbys so I've been switching in and out easily.
> Are there any challenges for June? I'm going to carry on carrying on, but I'd love to see more photos of what we're carrying!


Congratulations on your wonderful stats and on your new scarves - ooooh Marble!


----------



## baghabitz34

May stats:
0 SLGs out, 0 bags out
6 Bags in! Definitely on a no buy June. Except for DS birthday.
1 pair of shoes out. 1 pair of shoes in
Used 12 different bags.


Loving the camel Neuf from Polene so much, I bought another one in a different shade (part of the 6).
Get compliments & questions every time I use it.


----------



## baghabitz34

@Cookiefiend’s request…what I’m carrying today


Mini MJ tote in twine


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> May stats:
> 0 SLGs out, 0 bags out
> 6 Bags in! Definitely on a no buy June. Except for DS birthday.
> 1 pair of shoes out. 1 pair of shoes in
> Used 12 different bags.
> View attachment 5417035
> 
> Loving the camel Neuf from Polene so much, I bought another one in a different shade (part of the 6).
> Get compliments & questions every time I use it.



Yay glad you are enjoying the Neuf!!! You got the second one in blush right?


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> @Cookiefiend’s request…what I’m carrying today
> View attachment 5417036
> 
> Mini MJ tote in twine


Love it!
and thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Carrying the Just Campagne Confort 1  


Plus it matches my shoes


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Good to see everyone’s stats. Still not managing to be online much so very behind. Glad to have inspired that basket purchase @DME !

No movement in my bags but wore 11 bags a total of 30 times.




Need to work on my selfcare goal next week perhaps with some time off work.


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying the Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5417091
> 
> Plus it matches my shoes
> View attachment 5417092


Love the entire ensemble and your Tous Les Bateaux du Monde scarf explanation in SOTD post #8540 ! I learn so much from TPF! thank you!





						Scarves - Scarf of the Day 2022 - Which Hermès scarf are you wearing today?
					

SOTD was also Voitures exquises. I already liked the design when it came out, and this CW is suprisingly versatile.    Really beautiful, I’m beginning to wish I had had a way to acquire this lovely. It looks chic and pretty on you, Agrume!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Yay glad you are enjoying the Neuf!!! You got the second one in blush right?


Yes, I just got the second one in blush & my first Huit in cognac. Already have outfits picked out, just waiting for the weather to warm up again.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

May stats

...when you think you managed a no bag buy month... and stumble over a bargain on VC on the last day of said month...

1 bag bought (has not even been shipped yet, so might still fall through)
0 bags out
2 slgs in- both extra cheap: the 2€ Roberta di Camerino wallet that transformed into the card holder I wanted for my LV wallet and a pink Coach long wallet. My mistake... it should have been red. It was 10€. Sending it back would cost me 5€ postage... just keep it for further reference. 
0 slgs out

Quite a few very cheap true vintage dresses (the average price was 11,50€) in to play with over time. One of them, a very nice 50ies silk number, turned out to be my silliest purchase ever. I didn´t pay attention to the measurements and now have to find a solution for a 65 cm waist. At least it had a belt aka extra fabric...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Colours I don´t "do" for bags...

Generally I do reach for black, red, leopard, tan and my mustard patent New Lock. The latter is a colour I wouldn´t ever have considered getting. The sales photos were so bad (cream? nude? beige?) and the price so good I simply took the chance and ended up very happy with this bag. 
I find myself not actually reaching for dark brown bags.
When it comes to vintage bags I´ll take any colour that goes with some silly vintage outfit, but that´s only "painting a picture". 

I think colours I really do not do for bags are Barbie pink, bright yellow or orange and certain shades of grey.


----------



## JenJBS

My mango Mini-Ina by Behno arrived today!   Beautiful color.

Warm light, and cool light.


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> My mango Mini-Ina by Behno arrived today!   Beautiful color.
> 
> Warm light, and cool light.
> 
> View attachment 5417387
> View attachment 5417388


Love the color!
But I really need you & @BowieFan1971 to stop tempting me with orange bags.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the color!
> But I really need you & @BowieFan1971 to stop tempting me with orange bags.



Thank you!    Members on TFP tempting each other???


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> My mango Mini-Ina by Behno arrived today!   Beautiful color.
> 
> Warm light, and cool light.
> 
> View attachment 5417387
> View attachment 5417388


Seeing the bags in your collection has had a definite impact on my taste.  I love the saturated colors.  I used to dress in very saturated colors when I was young, but I no longer feel right in them.  But I do love them.  Most of my bags are very dowdy colors because they are mostly vintage Hermes and Hermes had a very limited palate back then.  I just have no color pizazz like you do.  You are making me want more color.  Imitation is the most sincere for of flattery.  You definitely have an identifiable personality to your collection.   I have searched for some of the bags you have, and you picked the very best color and that color is no longer available because what you picked was the hit.


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> Seeing the bags in your collection has had a definite impact on my taste.  I love the saturated colors.  I used to dress in very saturated colors when I was young, but I no longer feel right in them.  But I do love them.  Most of my bags are very dowdy colors because they are mostly vintage Hermes and Hermes had a very limited palate back then.  I just have no color pizazz like you do.  You are making me want more color.  Imitation is the most sincere for of flattery.  You definitely have an identifiable personality to your collection.   I have searched for some of the bags you have, and you picked the very best color and that color is no longer available because what you picked was the hit.



Awww!  You're so kind!  This made not just my day, but my week - maybe month.  

I do love saturated colors. I wear jeans, black, and grey so much I need colorful bags.

A collection on vintage Hermes (in any colors) sounds amazing! 

Again, thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the color!
> But I really need you & @BowieFan1971 to stop tempting me with orange bags.


Never!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

My yearly carry pie chart above shows which colours I do and don’t do. It’s mostly black, browns, blues and pinks or purple. It has no green and none of the fire colours yellow, orange or red. I don’t own clothes in those colours especially either.

For the first time I felt the need for red yesterday. I had to wear red, white and blue (Platinum Jubilee celebration). I have no red and a red bag would have been perfect with my navy trousers and white jacket. After much searching in my closet (and those of the rest of my family) a burgundy T-shirt was the best I could do. This does not seem like enough reason to buy a red bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> Carrying the Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5417091
> 
> Plus it matches my shoes
> View attachment 5417092


What a lovely bag and outfit! Love the shoes too.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> My mango Mini-Ina by Behno arrived today!   Beautiful color.
> 
> Warm light, and cool light.
> 
> View attachment 5417387
> View attachment 5417388


Even thought I’m not an orange person personally, I love this! I can really see it as being your style! Enjoy.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> May stats:
> 0 SLGs out, 0 bags out
> 6 Bags in! Definitely on a no buy June. Except for DS birthday.
> 1 pair of shoes out. 1 pair of shoes in
> Used 12 different bags.
> View attachment 5417035
> 
> Loving the camel Neuf from Polene so much, I bought another one in a different shade (part of the 6).
> Get compliments & questions every time I use it.


Lovely! If I was in the market for another bag, which I’m not, Polene would very much carry my eye after all these wonderful pics. Shame they don’t have a store in Nice as we go there soon (or actually a good thing!).


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> @ElainePG , virtual hug re family health.
> @lill_canele, I get the rehoming of the dresses
> Yesterday, I let the barenia 35 trim II go to a friend who adores it. I kept a forest green 35 Trim II as my rainy day bag; it’s better than some of my nylon bags.
> I am trying to wear bags that haven’t gotten out much recently. I got my TGM picotin back from third party spa; it looks 1000 times better. Metallic grey vache liegee 30B, brushed PHW, by @docride .  And my shiny croc chaine d’ancre is now a stunningly lux Matte croc with brushed HW, courtesy of @docride, who polished every scale. Pics cannot do them Justice lol
> 
> View attachment 5416450
> View attachment 5416451
> View attachment 5416452
> View attachment 5416453
> View attachment 5416454
> View attachment 5416455
> View attachment 5416456


Looking good @880!


----------



## Katinahat

Sorry for all the posts. I’ve been triggered so struggling. However, my work has a long weekend holiday with the jubilee etc which I may extend it with a few days leave to get a good rest, see the doctor, max out on selfcare, reduce stress and try to find the joy. TPF is the joy so I’m distracting myself reading back.

My DD wants us to go out to lunch. No energy but it will be good. Very casual. Just need to pick a bag to carry.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> Sorry for all the posts. I’ve been triggered so struggling. However, my work has a long weekend holiday with the jubilee etc which I may extend it with a few days leave to get a good rest, see the doctor, max out on selfcare, reduce stress and try to find the joy. TPF is the joy so I’m distracting myself reading back.
> 
> My DD wants us to go out to lunch. No energy but it will be good. Very casual. Just need to pick a bag to carry.


thank you for your kind words @Katinahat ! Lunch with your DD sounds like a great idea! Self care is so Important! Hugs

ETA: I vote for your pink mini Alexa for lunch. That bag always makes me smile when you post it


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Sorry for all the posts. I’ve been triggered so struggling. However, my work has a long weekend holiday with the jubilee etc which I may extend it with a few days leave to get a good rest, see the doctor, max out on selfcare, reduce stress and try to find the joy. TPF is the joy so I’m distracting myself reading back.
> 
> My DD wants us to go out to lunch. No energy but it will be good. Very casual. Just need to pick a bag to carry.


Hope you have a weekend full of fun and feel better!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Sorry for all the posts. I’ve been triggered so struggling. However, my work has a long weekend holiday with the jubilee etc which I may extend it with a few days leave to get a good rest, see the doctor, max out on selfcare, reduce stress and try to find the joy. TPF is the joy so I’m distracting myself reading back.
> 
> My DD wants us to go out to lunch. No energy but it will be good. Very casual. Just need to pick a bag to carry.



We are here for you. Post away! I find tPF a very soothing read after a long day, regardless of how stressful, or stress-free, it’s been. There is a general rule, maybe unspoken (maybe not?), that kindness and respect are expected here and I love that most members obey this rule. There was a parenting forum I used to read about a decade ago that made my blood pressure rise. I could physically feel it. I had to stop visiting that forum and haven’t turned back since. I largely avoid social media because of that, but have found tPF to be the exact opposite of that miserable experience because of all the kindness and great discussion happening here. So all of this is to say that, if posting here helps when you’re triggered and brings you some sense of peace, then by all means, please post! Hugs!

Oh, and second @880 that your pink mini Alexa would be an excellent bag choice for today since it also cheers me up when you post it. (Yours and the light pink one @Sunshine mama has make me very interested in purchasing one. I am trying to hold off until our next trip to London, but it’s getting harder and harder…) Enjoy your lunch with DD!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Sorry for all the posts. I’ve been triggered so struggling. However, my work has a long weekend holiday with the jubilee etc which I may extend it with a few days leave to get a good rest, see the doctor, max out on selfcare, reduce stress and try to find the joy. TPF is the joy so I’m distracting myself reading back.
> 
> My DD wants us to go out to lunch. No energy but it will be good. Very casual. Just need to pick a bag to carry.


Thank you sweetheart for your kind words! 
Take care of yourself, enjoy lunch with your DD and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Sorry for all the posts. I’ve been triggered so struggling. However, my work has a long weekend holiday with the jubilee etc which I may extend it with a few days leave to get a good rest, see the doctor, max out on selfcare, reduce stress and try to find the joy. TPF is the joy so I’m distracting myself reading back.
> 
> My DD wants us to go out to lunch. No energy but it will be good. Very casual. Just need to pick a bag to carry.


Have a great lunch, and a wonderful long weekend. Struggling is okay, you have a great level of self awareness. We’re here for you. Sending hugs


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Even thought I’m not an orange person personally, I love this! I can really see it as being your style! Enjoy.



Thank you!   

Hope you get feeling better.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> thank you for your kind words @Katinahat ! Lunch with your DD sounds like a great idea! Self care is so Important! Hugs
> 
> ETA: I vote for your pink mini Alexa for lunch. That bag always makes me smile when you post it


Thanks for your kindness. I took the pink Alexa with my tan leather jacket. Whole family was there. Took a while to feel fully present but I enjoyed myself in the end. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Hope you have a weekend full of fun and feel better!


Thank you! I spent the afternoon sleeping in the sunshine. Hot (for us) and sunny. 


DME said:


> We are here for you. Post away! I find tPF a very soothing read after a long day, regardless of how stressful, or stress-free, it’s been. There is a general rule, maybe unspoken (maybe not?), that kindness and respect are expected here and I love that most members obey this rule. There was a parenting forum I used to read about a decade ago that made my blood pressure rise. I could physically feel it. I had to stop visiting that forum and haven’t turned back since. I largely avoid social media because of that, but have found tPF to be the exact opposite of that miserable experience because of all the kindness and great discussion happening here. So all of this is to say that, if posting here helps when you’re triggered and brings you some sense of peace, then by all means, please post! Hugs!
> 
> Oh, and second @880 that your pink mini Alexa would be an excellent bag choice for today since it also cheers me up when you post it. (Yours and the light pink one @Sunshine mama has make me very interested in purchasing one. I am trying to hold off until our next trip to London, but it’s getting harder and harder…) Enjoy your lunch with DD!


You are so right. It’s a very supportive forum. I just couldn’t manage to read anything after being at work all day because I’ve been feeling so disconnected. Today has had some space and time which has helped a little.

And, yes, I love my mini Alexa and it comes in loads of colours! Definitely one I recommend.


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you sweetheart for your kind words!
> Take care of yourself, enjoy lunch with your DD and have a lovely weekend.


Thanks so much. 


More bags said:


> Have a great lunch, and a wonderful long weekend. Struggling is okay, you have a great level of self awareness. We’re here for you. Sending hugs


Thanks very much. You are all so kind.  I just need to rebalance somehow. It’s hard to take a backwards step but I’ll get there. 


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hope you get feeling better.


Thank you too!


----------



## Katinahat

Brightening the mood with these pops of joy.


	

		
			
		

		
	
And taking time to smell the roses which are beginning to bloom again.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I went to an arts and craft festival today and picked up the tiny funky crossbody and the handheld/ arm carry tote. The tote is stitched by hand. I love artisan bags.


These are great… very "you."


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> But, but, but...the bags are so much prettier and are certainly worth more!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I'm absolutely floored by my TPF family and your ability to make me feel loved through the screen. Hope to be able to show my gratitude and repay you all for the support, someday, somehow.


----------



## ElainePG

DME said:


> While I don’t think she’s a regular on this thread, I’m going to tag @Notorious Pink here, too, to see if she can help. I remember reading some handbag care articles she wrote for PurseBlog and humidity was one of the issues she addressed. She suggested some rechargeable dehumidifiers sold on Amazon, which I promptly purchased and they definitely help with Washington, DC-level humidity. (Thanks @Notorious Pink!) I don’t know if they’ll work for the humidity where you are, but she might have some additional recommendations.
> 
> Here’s a link to the ones I purchased. (Amazon sells them a lot cheaper, at least in the U.S., just FYI.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The E-333 Renewable Mini Dehumidifier | Eva-Dry
> 
> 
> The mini dehumidifier, E-333 provides dampness protection ideal for small spaces such as closets, storage containers, safes, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eva-dry.com


I own a bunch of these and they do a good job. I don't have a problem with mold in my closets, but they do get humid inside (we live off the beach in Central California). 

I don't know if they'd help to fix mold, though… I'm using them to prevent the mold from becoming a problem.


----------



## DME

ElainePG said:


> I own a bunch of these and they do a good job. I don't have a problem with mold in my closets, but they do get humid inside (we live off the beach in Central California).
> 
> I don't know if they'd help to fix mold, though… I'm using them to prevent the mold from becoming a problem.



Yes! I was thinking of these more as a preventive measure once the mold issues are resolved. It gets humid here in Washington, DC, and these have helped in both my closet (two there) and my walk-in pantry (one there).


----------



## Cookiefiend

Vespa at the vet!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

@jblended, @DME , @ElainePG
post 38,644 concrobium mold prevention spray? 





						Coach Rehab and Rescue Club
					

FYI...I used tea tree oil since I had some on hand and that also worked for me.  Did you use it on the suede interior? I have a little bottle of it somewhere. I know, a real shot gun attempt going on! :lol:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Vespa at the vet!
> View attachment 5418145
> View attachment 5418146


Hope your gorgeous dog is OK!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> Vespa at the vet!
> View attachment 5418145
> View attachment 5418146



Hi, Vespa!           Hope it's just a regular check up, not Vespa being sick.


----------



## JenJBS

Everyone had great stats for May! Here are my 2022 stats, a bit late for May. Out 6, In 9 for 2022. Since I had a goal of 1 in = 1 out, that meant 3 needed to go. When I looked at my list of bags, it was surprisingly easy to decide which 3 should go. So they will go to the local charity for victims of domestic violence next week. It also leaves me at 48 bags (I know, that's a really high number...) which is less than the 50 I've set as my limit. There are two more I'm considering letting go, but we'll see. Maybe 2023 can have a goal to get down to 45 as my limit...

Curious how you gals feel about this subject: Keeping a novelty bag specific to one holiday. My adorable Kate Spade novelty Valentine's Day bag. I'm only going to wear it the first couple weeks of February. But I have it sitting on my entry way table as 'decor' for those two weeks (maybe three next year). And it does make me smile those few weeks. As far as 'shopping my own closet': I certainly won't be buying a new Valentine's Day bag, but carrying this one, for at least several years. Is it worth keeping that kind of bag? I am keeping my Jimmy Choo BonBon that I don't carry much as a work of art. And if I call the novelty bag 'decor' - since I do use it as such - then I have other holiday decor that's only used a few weeks a year. Would you count it as a bag, or decor?


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Everyone had great stats for May! Here are my 2022 stats, a bit late for May. Out 6, In 9 for 2022. Since I had a goal of 1 in = 1 out, that meant 3 needed to go. When I looked at my list of bags, it was surprisingly easy to decide which 3 should go. So they will go to the local charity for victims of domestic violence next week. It also leaves me at 48 bags (I know, that's a really high number...) which is less than the 50 I've set as my limit. There are two more I'm considering letting go, but we'll see. Maybe 2023 can have a goal to get down to 45 as my limit...
> 
> Curious how you gals feel about this subject: Keeping a novelty bag specific to one holiday. My adorable Kate Spade novelty Valentine's Day bag. I'm only going to wear it the first couple weeks of February. But I have it sitting on my entry way table as 'decor' for those two weeks (maybe three next year). And it does make me smile those few weeks. As far as 'shopping my own closet': I certainly won't be buying a new Valentine's Day bag, but carrying this one, for at least several years. Is it worth keeping that kind of bag? I am keeping my Jimmy Choo BonBon that I don't carry much as a work of art. And if I call the novelty bag 'decor' - since I do use it as such - then I have other holiday decor that's only used a few weeks a year. Would you count it as a bag, or decor?
> 
> View attachment 5418173


I think bag count is useful only insofar as what number and type of bags make you happy (space permitting). If the number grows and makes you feel guilty or burdened, then of course reduce it. But, if you are content with your bag number, no need to change for the sake of bag stats.  I would consider your adorable Valentine’s Day bag as both a seasonal bag and decor. Since it makes you smile, of course it’s worth keeping  enjoy it in the best health and happiness

@Cookiefiend , I hope your gorgeous dog is in good health! (And I love the Vespa)


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hope your gorgeous dog is OK!


She is improving. Her ears are clearing up, and her paws look good, still dealing with cysts - but she is the happiest girl! ❤️❤️❤️


JenJBS said:


> Hi, Vespa!           Hope it's just a regular check up, not Vespa being sick.


Vespa is hale and hearty - truly a great purse. She appeals to my hippy/boho heart.  


JenJBS said:


> Everyone had great stats for May! Here are my 2022 stats, a bit late for May. Out 6, In 9 for 2022. Since I had a goal of 1 in = 1 out, that meant 3 needed to go. When I looked at my list of bags, it was surprisingly easy to decide which 3 should go. So they will go to the local charity for victims of domestic violence next week. It also leaves me at 48 bags (I know, that's a really high number...) which is less than the 50 I've set as my limit. There are two more I'm considering letting go, but we'll see. Maybe 2023 can have a goal to get down to 45 as my limit...
> 
> Curious how you gals feel about this subject: Keeping a novelty bag specific to one holiday. My adorable Kate Spade novelty Valentine's Day bag. I'm only going to wear it the first couple weeks of February. But I have it sitting on my entry way table as 'decor' for those two weeks (maybe three next year). And it does make me smile those few weeks. As far as 'shopping my own closet': I certainly won't be buying a new Valentine's Day bag, but carrying this one, for at least several years. Is it worth keeping that kind of bag? I am keeping my Jimmy Choo BonBon that I don't carry much as a work of art. And if I call the novelty bag 'decor' - since I do use it as such - then I have other holiday decor that's only used a few weeks a year. Would you count it as a bag, or decor?
> 
> View attachment 5418173


I would say… BOTH! It’s darling - never let her go!


----------



## Christofle

lill_canele said:


> May Stats:
> 
> 2 bags in (the YSL clutch and the Moynat rejane)
> 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in // 0 SLGs out
> 4/12 bags used
> 
> 2 clothes in (my new YSL knit  and a burberry bucket hat)
> 6 clothes out:
> - 1 chloe dress (the fit on my chest was never quite right and made my boobs appear off)
> - 1 zimmerman dress (gorgeous dress, intricate details and lacing but it kept on riding up as I walked and I finally just could not take it anymore lol)
> - 2 agolde jeans (a style i tried and did not work for me)
> - 1 ba&sh dress (again beautiful dress, but it just kept on riding up, again...its it that hard to buy a fitted dress that does not ride up? )
> - 1 sandro blouse (never reached for in the past 3 years)
> 
> 2 pairs of shoes in (my new Hermes famosa espadrilles  and a block-heel Buberry open-toed sandal)
> 1 pair of shoes out (Burberry slingbacks that never stayed put on my heel, my last attempt at slingbacks, never bought another pair since)
> 
> Still on the hunt for a nice white summer dress. But I am just so picky! I feel that so many of them are semi-transparent or see-through in strong light. Ugh.  And so many of them are 100% linen. I'm just not a linen person...


Have you taken a look at Kiton? Their dresses are so pretty and so are the fabrics/cut.


----------



## Cookiefiend

880 said:


> I think a bag number is useful as a measure only insofar as the number of bags makes you happy (space permitting). If the number grows and makes you feel guilty or burdened, then of course reduce it. But, its only a number. Otherwise, it’s all good.  I would consider your adorable Valentine’s Day bag as both a seasonal bag and decor. Since it makes you smile, of course it’s worth keeping  enjoy it in the best health and happiness
> 
> @Cookiefiend , I hope your gorgeous dog is in good health! (And I love the Vespa)


So funny - we cross posted! 
Coco is good, Vespa is fab, Jen should keep the adorable bag!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> I think bag count is useful only insofar as what number and type of bags make you happy (space permitting). If the number grows and makes you feel guilty or burdened, then of course reduce it. But, if you are content with your bag number, no need to change for the sake of bag stats.  I would consider your adorable Valentine’s Day bag as both a seasonal bag and decor. Since it makes you smile, of course it’s worth keeping  enjoy it in the best health and happiness


Thank you! Extremely helpful response. Bag storage space is ok (barely), and I want to keep it that way. But I could get rid of other things instead of bags to make room... Until 5 years ago I didn't have more than a few purses at a time, so 50 still sounds like a huge number to me.




Cookiefiend said:


> She is improving. Her ears are clearing up, and her paws look good, still dealing with cysts - but she is the happiest girl! ❤❤❤
> 
> Vespa is hale and hearty - truly a great purse. She appeals to my hippy/boho heart.
> 
> I would say… BOTH! It’s darling - never let her go!


I thought Vespa was the pup's name.  Glad the sweet pup is improving. She looks happy!

Thank you!


----------



## lill_canele

Christofle said:


> Have you taken a look at Kiton? Their dresses are so pretty and so are the fabrics/cut.



Never heard of them! Going to go check it out, thanks!


----------



## Vintage Leather

JenJBS said:


> Everyone had great stats for May! Here are my 2022 stats, a bit late for May. Out 6, In 9 for 2022. Since I had a goal of 1 in = 1 out, that meant 3 needed to go. When I looked at my list of bags, it was surprisingly easy to decide which 3 should go. So they will go to the local charity for victims of domestic violence next week. It also leaves me at 48 bags (I know, that's a really high number...) which is less than the 50 I've set as my limit. There are two more I'm considering letting go, but we'll see. Maybe 2023 can have a goal to get down to 45 as my limit...
> 
> Curious how you gals feel about this subject: Keeping a novelty bag specific to one holiday. My adorable Kate Spade novelty Valentine's Day bag. I'm only going to wear it the first couple weeks of February. But I have it sitting on my entry way table as 'decor' for those two weeks (maybe three next year). And it does make me smile those few weeks. As far as 'shopping my own closet': I certainly won't be buying a new Valentine's Day bag, but carrying this one, for at least several years. Is it worth keeping that kind of bag? I am keeping my Jimmy Choo BonBon that I don't carry much as a work of art. And if I call the novelty bag 'decor' - since I do use it as such - then I have other holiday decor that's only used a few weeks a year. Would you count it as a bag, or decor?
> 
> View attachment 5418173


You’re talking to someone who has three Christmas bags, two Halloween bags, and a Fourth of July bag. And I came very close to buying a Chanel valentines bag.  

If it makes you smile, it’s worth keeping. Three weeks out of the year is 5% of your life - and it keeps you from buying a new holiday bag. (It could also be useful if you were doing a letter writing event, at Christmas time for a “letters to Santa” theme…)
To quote the immortal Lilly Dache, “do not be afraid to be frivolous.”
	

		
			
		

		
	




(Image is from the illustrated version of Talking Through my Hats, by the Australian artist Claire, who goes by @tunabake on Instagram)


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> Everyone had great stats for May! Here are my 2022 stats, a bit late for May. Out 6, In 9 for 2022. Since I had a goal of 1 in = 1 out, that meant 3 needed to go. When I looked at my list of bags, it was surprisingly easy to decide which 3 should go. So they will go to the local charity for victims of domestic violence next week. It also leaves me at 48 bags (I know, that's a really high number...) which is less than the 50 I've set as my limit. There are two more I'm considering letting go, but we'll see. Maybe 2023 can have a goal to get down to 45 as my limit...
> 
> Curious how you gals feel about this subject: Keeping a novelty bag specific to one holiday. My adorable Kate Spade novelty Valentine's Day bag. I'm only going to wear it the first couple weeks of February. But I have it sitting on my entry way table as 'decor' for those two weeks (maybe three next year). And it does make me smile those few weeks. As far as 'shopping my own closet': I certainly won't be buying a new Valentine's Day bag, but carrying this one, for at least several years. Is it worth keeping that kind of bag? I am keeping my Jimmy Choo BonBon that I don't carry much as a work of art. And if I call the novelty bag 'decor' - since I do use it as such - then I have other holiday decor that's only used a few weeks a year. Would you count it as a bag, or decor?
> 
> View attachment 5418173


That bag is a smile producer.   It is great you can use it for decoration.    I have a couple of shawls and a scarf that I love, but are not easy to wear, that I have assigned to home decor duties.  The scarf is the Eiffel Tower and it lives on the wall in our exercise room.   One  shawl (Collier de Chien) covers a large ottoman in the middle of the living room and it makes the room.   Still choosing between 2 walls for the other shawl (Siesta de Pardis).  I think it was Will Rodgers who said it takes a small mind to only spell a word one way.   IMHO it is a sign of an open mind to convert a bag into home decor.


----------



## Cordeliere

Vintage Leather said:


> You’re talking to someone who has three Christmas bags, two Halloween bags, and a Fourth of July bag. And I came very close to buying a Chanel valentines bag.
> 
> If it makes you smile, it’s worth keeping. Three weeks out of the year is 5% of your life - and it keeps you from buying a new holiday bag. (It could also be useful if you were doing a letter writing event, at Christmas time for a “letters to Santa” theme…)
> To quote the immortal Lilly Dache, “do not be afraid to be frivolous.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418217
> 
> 
> (Image is from the illustrated version of Talking Through my Hats, by the Australian artist Claire, who goes by @tunabake on Instagram)



What a wonderful quote!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Today at the salon.  Mulberry Brockwell Bag with an Anya Hindmarch Sticker Strap


----------



## msd_bags

Speaking of bag stats, after a pause of about 20 months, I finally bought a bag last week!  So 1 bag in for May!  If I recall correctly Sparkle has this?!




The ‘funny’ thing is I already have a second bag on order.  A straw bag actually.  Will post when I receive.  Hopefully it comes before my beach vacation next week.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

Vintage Leather said:


> You’re talking to someone who has three Christmas bags, two Halloween bags, and a Fourth of July bag. And I came very close to buying a Chanel valentines bag.
> 
> If it makes you smile, it’s worth keeping. Three weeks out of the year is 5% of your life - and it keeps you from buying a new holiday bag. (It could also be useful if you were doing a letter writing event, at Christmas time for a “letters to Santa” theme…)
> To quote the immortal Lilly Dache, “do not be afraid to be frivolous.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418217
> 
> 
> (Image is from the illustrated version of Talking Through my Hats, by the Australian artist Claire, who goes by @tunabake on Instagram)


Reading this makes me want to have a *June 'challenge' to share pictures of our holiday bags! Anyone up for it?*

I feel much better about having a holiday bag. Thanks!  Cute illustration, and good advice. The Chanel Valentine's bags are pretty! 




Cordeliere said:


> That bag is a smile producer.   It is great you can use it for decoration.    I have a couple of shawls and a scarf that I love, but are not easy to wear, that I have assigned to home decor duties.  The scarf is the Eiffel Tower and it lives on the wall in our exercise room.   One  shawl (Collier de Chien) covers a large ottoman in the middle of the living room and it makes the room.   Still choosing between 2 walls for the other shawl (Siesta de Pardis).  I think it was Will Rodgers who said it takes a small mind to only spell a word one way.   IMHO it is a sign of an open mind to convert a bag into home decor.


Thank you!    Your Eiffel Tower scarf sounds beautiful. Looked up the scarf patterns and especially like the Siesta de Pardis. Lovely! Two of my Aspinal of London bags sit on my dresser as jewelry boxes.







msd_bags said:


> Speaking of bag stats, after a pause of about 20 months, I finally bought a bag last week!  So 1 bag in for May!  If I recall correctly Sparkle has this?!
> 
> View attachment 5418231
> 
> 
> The ‘funny’ thing is I already have a second bag on order.  A straw bag actually.  Will post when I receive.  Hopefully it comes before my beach vacation next week.


It's lovely. Excited to see your straw bag! Hope you have a wonderful time at the beach!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Vespa at the vet!
> View attachment 5418145
> View attachment 5418146


You are brave to take such a pretty bag to the vet. Though I see your dog is well behaved. I took my crazy now one year cat and brought the least expensive bag I own. I thought he would be nervous and possibly scratch something or someone , but he was a good boy despite being Skittish.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Everyone had great stats for May! Here are my 2022 stats, a bit late for May. Out 6, In 9 for 2022. Since I had a goal of 1 in = 1 out, that meant 3 needed to go. When I looked at my list of bags, it was surprisingly easy to decide which 3 should go. So they will go to the local charity for victims of domestic violence next week. It also leaves me at 48 bags (I know, that's a really high number...) which is less than the 50 I've set as my limit. There are two more I'm considering letting go, but we'll see. Maybe 2023 can have a goal to get down to 45 as my limit...
> 
> Curious how you gals feel about this subject: Keeping a novelty bag specific to one holiday. My adorable Kate Spade novelty Valentine's Day bag. I'm only going to wear it the first couple weeks of February. But I have it sitting on my entry way table as 'decor' for those two weeks (maybe three next year). And it does make me smile those few weeks. As far as 'shopping my own closet': I certainly won't be buying a new Valentine's Day bag, but carrying this one, for at least several years. Is it worth keeping that kind of bag? I am keeping my Jimmy Choo BonBon that I don't carry much as a work of art. And if I call the novelty bag 'decor' - since I do use it as such - then I have other holiday decor that's only used a few weeks a year. Would you count it as a bag, or decor?
> 
> View attachment 5418173


That is a tricky question. When not in use do you store it with bags or other decor?  It could also be used at Christmas time when kids write letters to santa.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> So funny - we cross posted!
> Coco is good, Vespa is fab, Jen should keep the adorable bag!


I am glad Coco is good. Your Vespa is stunning.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> That is a tricky question. When not in use do you store it with bags or other decor?  It could also be used at Christmas time when kids write letters to santa.


That’s a great idea. I can almost see it as a Christmas decoration too sitting out on a shelf for the whole season!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Today at the salon.  Mulberry Brockwell Bag with an Anya Hindmarch Sticker Strap
> View attachment 5418219


This is a beauty!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of bag stats, after a pause of about 20 months, I finally bought a bag last week!  So 1 bag in for May!  If I recall correctly Sparkle has this?!
> 
> View attachment 5418231
> 
> 
> The ‘funny’ thing is I already have a second bag on order.  A straw bag actually.  Will post when I receive.  Hopefully it comes before my beach vacation next week.


Very chic! Can't wait to see your straw bag too.


----------



## dcooney4

I don't own any specific holiday bags, but I would love to see some .


----------



## Cookiefiend

Vintage Leather said:


> You’re talking to someone who has three Christmas bags, two Halloween bags, and a Fourth of July bag. And I came very close to buying a Chanel valentines bag.
> 
> If it makes you smile, it’s worth keeping. Three weeks out of the year is 5% of your life - and it keeps you from buying a new holiday bag. (It could also be useful if you were doing a letter writing event, at Christmas time for a “letters to Santa” theme…)
> To quote the immortal Lilly Dache, “do not be afraid to be frivolous.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418217
> 
> 
> (Image is from the illustrated version of Talking Through my Hats, by the Australian artist Claire, who goes by @tunabake on Instagram)


I love it! 
(off to check out tunabake on Insta!)


msd_bags said:


> Today at the salon.  Mulberry Brockwell Bag with an Anya Hindmarch Sticker Strap
> View attachment 5418219


That is a super cute bag, and an inspired bag strap for it! ❤️


msd_bags said:


> Speaking of bag stats, after a pause of about 20 months, I finally bought a bag last week!  So 1 bag in for May!  If I recall correctly Sparkle has this?!
> 
> View attachment 5418231
> 
> 
> The ‘funny’ thing is I already have a second bag on order.  A straw bag actually.  Will post when I receive.  Hopefully it comes before my beach vacation next week.


I think she does, and really likes it, it seems like a very functional bag - congratulations! 
Looking forward to seeing your straw bag, and wishing you a relaxing beach vacay!


JenJBS said:


> Reading this makes me want to have a *June 'challenge' to share pictures of our holiday bags! Anyone up for it?*
> 
> I feel much better about having a holiday bag. Thanks!  Cute illustration, and good advice. The Chanel Valentine's bags are pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!    Your Eiffel Tower scarf sounds beautiful. Looked up the scarf patterns and especially like the Siesta de Pardis. Lovely! Two of my Aspinal of London bags sit on my dresser as jewelry boxes.
> 
> View attachment 5418253
> View attachment 5418254
> 
> 
> 
> It's lovely. Excited to see your straw bag! Hope you have a wonderful time at the beach!


Well, the AofL makes a beautiful jewelry box!


dcooney4 said:


> You are brave to take such a pretty bag to the vet. Though I see your dog is well behaved. I took my crazy now one year cat and brought the least expensive bag I own. I thought he would be nervous and possibly scratch something or someone , but he was a good boy despite being Skittish.


Coco is not particularly well behaved anywhere - she’s obnoxiously happy to see everyone, any time, and everywhere! So we have lots of wiggling and licking going on, which isn’t too damaging to my purses! 
Thank you for your kind compliments on the bag though - the Vespa isn’t a gorgeous bag by any stretch of the imagination but it is super easy to carry. 
I think it’s a precursor to the Evelyne, but I actually prefer it to the Evie!

I think there must have been something in the water these last few days - so many of us purchased a new bag… I did too….  A small Dior Be Dior in fuchsia!


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> I love it!
> (off to check out tunabake on Insta!)
> 
> That is a super cute bag, and an inspired bag strap for it! ❤
> 
> I think she does, and really likes it, it seems like a very functional bag - congratulations!
> Looking forward to seeing your straw bag, and wishing you a relaxing beach vacay!
> 
> Well, the AofL makes a beautiful jewelry box!
> 
> Coco is not particularly well behaved anywhere - she’s obnoxiously happy to see everyone, any time, and everywhere! So we have lots of wiggling and licking going on, which isn’t too damaging to my purses!
> Thank you for your kind compliments on the bag though - the Vespa isn’t a gorgeous bag by any stretch of the imagination but it is super easy to carry.
> I think it’s a precursor to the Evelyne, but I actually prefer it to the Evie!
> 
> I think there must have been something in the water these last few days - so many of us purchased a new bag… I did too….  A small Dior Be Dior in fuchsia!


What?! Did I catch the word fuchsia paired with Dior there? We (I) must see it.


----------



## DME

lill_canele said:


> Never heard of them! Going to go check it out, thanks!



If you ever get to Vegas, there’s a Kiton store in the Wynn (new section of shops they opened about a year, or so, ago). The clothing is gorgeous! Pricey, but gorgeous. We looked at a sweater for DH;  was $5K.He’s hard on everything he owns, so we both agreed that was a no.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I love it!
> (off to check out tunabake on Insta!)
> 
> That is a super cute bag, and an inspired bag strap for it! ❤
> 
> I think she does, and really likes it, it seems like a very functional bag - congratulations!
> Looking forward to seeing your straw bag, and wishing you a relaxing beach vacay!
> 
> Well, the AofL makes a beautiful jewelry box!
> 
> Coco is not particularly well behaved anywhere - she’s obnoxiously happy to see everyone, any time, and everywhere! So we have lots of wiggling and licking going on, which isn’t too damaging to my purses!
> Thank you for your kind compliments on the bag though - the Vespa isn’t a gorgeous bag by any stretch of the imagination but it is super easy to carry.
> I think it’s a precursor to the Evelyne, but I actually prefer it to the Evie!
> 
> I think there must have been something in the water these last few days - so many of us purchased a new bag… I did too….  A small Dior Be Dior in fuchsia!


Can’t wait to see it. I keep bumping your bag on the other site . Hope it goes since it is no longer love.


----------



## dcooney4

I have been challenging myself to wear bags that have not seen the light of day in a long time or ever. It is now quite a bit warmer here and sunny so no more excuses. Anyone else care to join?


----------



## DME

JenJBS said:


> Everyone had great stats for May! Here are my 2022 stats, a bit late for May. Out 6, In 9 for 2022. Since I had a goal of 1 in = 1 out, that meant 3 needed to go. When I looked at my list of bags, it was surprisingly easy to decide which 3 should go. So they will go to the local charity for victims of domestic violence next week. It also leaves me at 48 bags (I know, that's a really high number...) which is less than the 50 I've set as my limit. There are two more I'm considering letting go, but we'll see. Maybe 2023 can have a goal to get down to 45 as my limit...
> 
> Curious how you gals feel about this subject: Keeping a novelty bag specific to one holiday. My adorable Kate Spade novelty Valentine's Day bag. I'm only going to wear it the first couple weeks of February. But I have it sitting on my entry way table as 'decor' for those two weeks (maybe three next year). And it does make me smile those few weeks. As far as 'shopping my own closet': I certainly won't be buying a new Valentine's Day bag, but carrying this one, for at least several years. Is it worth keeping that kind of bag? I am keeping my Jimmy Choo BonBon that I don't carry much as a work of art. And if I call the novelty bag 'decor' - since I do use it as such - then I have other holiday decor that's only used a few weeks a year. Would you count it as a bag, or decor?
> 
> View attachment 5418173



This bag is so adorable! I would probably count it as decor (that can double as a bag), especially if that’s it’s primary purpose and since you’re aiming to keep your bags below a certain number. I have limited-use bags myself and I’m OK with that. I don’t expect every bag I own to work for every need I have…

On the topic of limits, only you can decide yours. I suspect the number varies greatly if you were to take a poll here in this thread! If you have the room, you’re not going into debt for your habit and the bags get some use (or even just spark joy, to quote Marie Kondo), then that’s all that matters. I personally try not to count and instead go by how much space I have. When I think about the number, it sounds like too many, but I’m good with how they’re arranged in my closet and that I still have space. (My closet isn’t huge, either, FWIW!)

ETA: After seeing your AofL bags as jewelry storage, I’m reminded that I use two LV Nice bags in different sizes as bag charm storage. I count them more as decor, since I don’t carry them.


----------



## DME

DME said:


> So… I bought a bag yesterday! I wasn’t planning on it and I usually don’t fare well with outlets, but our Nordstrom Rack had this Loewe Small Basket Bag on clearance and, with their Clear the Rack promotion, I received an extra 25% off the already low clearance price. Hard to pass it up! It came to $87.72 before tax; Google tells me $490 is the retail price. I have been wanting a raffia bag, so I was pleased to find this. I also got a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses (and another pair in a different style is on the way to me from the Rack website). Not so great at shopping my closet this weekend, but I’m happy with my finds.
> 
> Anyone else scoop up some deals this weekend? With the Memorial Day holiday in the U.S., it’s often a good time to find bargains.
> 
> View attachment 5415153
> View attachment 5415158



Quoting myself (sorry), but thought I would give an update on my purchases. The sunglasses I ordered from the Rack website (also Tom Ford) we’re not a great shape for my face. I’m glad I did not love them since they came with a scratch.  Back they went yesterday, but I picked up a pair of Gucci sunnies as somewhat of a replacement. Gucci normally doesn’t work for me since I have a small head, but these fit as well as my beloved Tom Ford (those work best for me), so I was pleased. I’m trying to lighten up my wardrobe a bit and these were a light brown.

I also ordered a Loewe dust bag in new condition from an eBay seller to use in my basket bag. I was a bit concerned about someone being able to just reach in since the bag is really open and somewhat shallow, so this will keep my belongings safe. It was a little more than I wanted to spend for something that the store would include with a purchase, but the dimensions were exactly the size I was after, Amazon didn’t have what I wanted and it’s the same designer as the bag, so I figured it was meant to be. That should arrive today. This is my first experience with eBay, so hoping for the best.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> That is a tricky question. When not in use do you store it with bags or other decor?  It could also be used at Christmas time when kids write letters to santa.


Uh... Um... I actually store most of my bags and decor in the same place - closet in my 'spare' bedroom (computer/tv/library room). 
Since I don't have kids I hadn't even thought of that Christmas idea. Nice! 




Cookiefiend said:


> Well, the AofL makes a beautiful jewelry box!
> 
> Coco is not particularly well behaved anywhere - she’s obnoxiously happy to see everyone, any time, and everywhere! So we have lots of wiggling and licking going on, which isn’t too damaging to my purses!
> 
> I think there must have been something in the water these last few days - so many of us purchased a new bag… I did too….  A small Dior Be Dior in fuchsia!


Thank you! 
Awww! Coco sounds as sweet as she looks! 
I hope we'll get to see the Dior soon! Please... 



Katinahat said:


> What?! Did I catch the word fuchsia paired with Dior there? We (I) must see it.


I'll second that emotion! 



DME said:


> This bag is so adorable! I would probably count it as decor (that can double as a bag), especially if that’s it’s primary purpose and since you’re aiming to keep your bags below a certain number. I have limited-use bags myself and I’m OK with that. I don’t expect every bag I own to work for every need I have…
> 
> On the topic of limits, only you can decide yours. I suspect the number varies greatly if you were to take a poll here in this thread! If you have the room, you’re not going into debt for your habit and the bags get some use (or even just spark joy, to quote Marie Kondo), then that’s all that matters. I personally try not to count and instead go by how much space I have. When I think about the number, it sounds like too many, but I’m good with how they’re arranged in my closet and that I still have space. (My closet isn’t huge, either, FWIW!)
> 
> ETA: After seeing your AofL bags as jewelry storage, I’m reminded that I use two LV Nice bags in different sizes as bag charm storage. I count them more as decor, since I don’t carry them.



Thank you! 
Grat points! Very wise. For insurance reasons I have an Excel spreadsheet with my purses listed, and with the numbers automatically down the side I can't miss seeing how many I have. 
Sounds like a good use for the LV bags.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> I have been challenging myself to wear bags that have not seen the light of day in a long time or ever. It is now quite a bit warmer here and sunny so no more excuses. Anyone else care to join?


Yes! I have quite a few that need some love.


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> I personally try not to count and instead go by how much space I have. When I think about the number, it sounds like too many, but I’m good with how they’re arranged in my closet and that I still have space. (My closet isn’t huge, either, FWIW!)



I like this approach.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> What?! Did I catch the word fuchsia paired with Dior there? We (I) must see it.


As soon as she gets here!  


dcooney4 said:


> Can’t wait to see it. I keep bumping your bag on the other site . Hope it goes since it is no longer love.


I so appreciate that you’ve been sharing it (and the shoes)!  I’m getting close to the point if donating it or just reducing it every week to get it out. 
I’m going to list a couple more to make room in the closet and in my head. 


dcooney4 said:


> I have been challenging myself to wear bags that have not seen the light of day in a long time or ever. It is now quite a bit warmer here and sunny so no more excuses. Anyone else care to join?


Sure! 


JenJBS said:


> Uh... Um... I actually store most of my bags and decor in the same place - closet in my 'spare' bedroom (computer/tv/library room).
> Since I don't have kids I hadn't even thought of that Christmas idea. Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Awww! Coco sounds as sweet as she looks!
> I hope we'll get to see the Dior soon! Please...
> 
> 
> I'll second that emotion!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Grat points! Very wise. For insurance reasons I have an Excel spreadsheet with my purses listed, and with the numbers automatically down the side I can't miss seeing how many I have.
> Sounds like a good use for the LV bags.


Will do and thank you! ❤️


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> As soon as she gets here!
> 
> I so appreciate that you’ve been sharing it (and the shoes)!  I’m getting close to the point if donating it or just reducing it every week to get it out.
> I’m going to list a couple more to make room in the closet and in my head.
> 
> Sure!
> 
> Will do and thank you! ❤


I find when you add new things to your Page sometimes things that weren’t selling suddenly do , because the new items brought other people to look.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> My mango Mini-Ina by Behno arrived today!   Beautiful color.
> 
> Warm light, and cool light.
> 
> View attachment 5417387
> View attachment 5417388



Gorgeous Jen!!! I’m very jealous, I found what was possibly the _perfect _peachy orange bag the other day, and it sold out in days.

But glad to see you got another one of these Inas as I know you like them. I’ve basically decided to get one, I’m just stalking what colors they do. I’d sort of like the nappa leather, but they don’t seem to have much of those anymore.



Katinahat said:


> My yearly carry pie chart above shows which colours I do and don’t do. It’s mostly black, browns, blues and pinks or purple. It has no green and none of the fire colours yellow, orange or red. I don’t own clothes in those colours especially either.
> 
> For the first time I felt the need for red yesterday. I had to wear red, white and blue (Platinum Jubilee celebration). I have no red and a red bag would have been perfect with my navy trousers and white jacket. After much searching in my closet (and those of the rest of my family) a burgundy T-shirt was the best I could do. This does not seem like enough reason to buy a red bag!



Hahaha! Prob not enough of a reason, but I know what you mean. I don’t wear a lot of colors that _I _feel go with red, but sometimes a girl just wants a red bag ya know?



DME said:


> We are here for you. Post away! I find tPF a very soothing read after a long day, regardless of how stressful, or stress-free, it’s been. There is a general rule, maybe unspoken (maybe not?), that kindness and respect are expected here and I love that most members obey this rule. There was a parenting forum I used to read about a decade ago that made my blood pressure rise. I could physically feel it. I had to stop visiting that forum and haven’t turned back since. I largely avoid social media because of that, but have found tPF to be the exact opposite of that miserable experience because of all the kindness and great discussion happening here. So all of this is to say that, if posting here helps when you’re triggered and brings you some sense of peace, then by all means, please post! Hugs!
> 
> Oh, and second @880 that your pink mini Alexa would be an excellent bag choice for today since it also cheers me up when you post it. (Yours and the light pink one @Sunshine mama has make me very interested in purchasing one. I am trying to hold off until our next trip to London, but it’s getting harder and harder…) Enjoy your lunch with DD!



I agree that this forum is a place of amazing positivity. It’s why I keep coming back to it while at the same time avoiding most social media like the plague. Love all you ladies and gents!



JenJBS said:


> Everyone had great stats for May! Here are my 2022 stats, a bit late for May. Out 6, In 9 for 2022. Since I had a goal of 1 in = 1 out, that meant 3 needed to go. When I looked at my list of bags, it was surprisingly easy to decide which 3 should go. So they will go to the local charity for victims of domestic violence next week. It also leaves me at 48 bags (I know, that's a really high number...) which is less than the 50 I've set as my limit. There are two more I'm considering letting go, but we'll see. Maybe 2023 can have a goal to get down to 45 as my limit...
> 
> Curious how you gals feel about this subject: Keeping a novelty bag specific to one holiday. My adorable Kate Spade novelty Valentine's Day bag. I'm only going to wear it the first couple weeks of February. But I have it sitting on my entry way table as 'decor' for those two weeks (maybe three next year). And it does make me smile those few weeks. As far as 'shopping my own closet': I certainly won't be buying a new Valentine's Day bag, but carrying this one, for at least several years. Is it worth keeping that kind of bag? I am keeping my Jimmy Choo BonBon that I don't carry much as a work of art. And if I call the novelty bag 'decor' - since I do use it as such - then I have other holiday decor that's only used a few weeks a year. Would you count it as a bag, or decor?
> 
> View attachment 5418173



Re: the single-holiday bag, I kinda know what you mean, as the heart Kate Spade bag that I got turned out to be a mistake. Not because of the heart aspect, but it’s just tight, hard to get in and out of, and _soooo _very Valentine’s Day -y.

Your bag however I think you should keep. It makes for GREAT decor, and personally I think you could start wearing/displaying it as early as mid Jan. Also I LOVE the idea that someone else had about displaying it at Christmas too. You could tuck a Christmas-y card in place of the one that’s there and it would be fabulous. So that’s two months of use. PLUS, what if you got a patriotic looking card and then displayed it around July 4th???


----------



## lill_canele

DME said:


> If you ever get to Vegas, there’s a Kiton store in the Wynn (new section of shops they opened about a year, or so, ago). The clothing is gorgeous! Pricey, but gorgeous. We looked at a sweater for DH;  was $5K.He’s hard on everything he owns, so we both agreed that was a no.



Ooo thanks! Yes I saw online haha. I like the cuts/designs of some of the dresses but I’m very much a person who likes to try in-store.
We would like to go to Vegas sometime this year, so if it happens, I’m definitely stopping by!


----------



## BowieFan1971

May stats-
12 out
5 in

I got rid of a lot, which makes me feel great. Many I did not replace, but some I replaced with versions I would actually use more, like the orange Prada (which I LOVE!) for the Picotin 28. I have a brown mono canvas Gucci coming soon that is the style I really wanted to replace two others I bought for price but that were not right. I got these all at steal prices, which makes them even better. The red one is a Bolide 31 canvas vanity case I sewed leather handles on and made a base shaper for. Sone may think that’s cheesy, but I like it for summer and all in it was under $200. Other than a TBD red bag to be purchased in Italy and a very special vintage Hermès Sac 404 I have a deposit on, I am done. Between these new additions and what I kept, I have everything I need but still have a small enough number to ensure what I have will get rotated and be used. I still have a few set aside that I will be consigning in the fall because it is a more appropriate season for them. I am at 20 bags, 22 final when the Gucci and Hermès are here.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous Jen!!! I’m very jealous, I found what was possibly the _perfect _peachy orange bag the other day, and it sold out in days.
> 
> But glad to see you got another one of these Inas as I know you like them. I’ve basically decided to get one, I’m just stalking what colors they do. I’d sort of like the nappa leather, but they don’t seem to have much of those anymore.
> 
> Re: the single-holiday bag, I kinda know what you mean, as the heart Kate Spade bag that I got turned out to be a mistake. Not because of the heart aspect, but it’s just tight, hard to get in and out of, and _soooo _very Valentine’s Day -y.
> 
> Your bag however I think you should keep. It makes for GREAT decor, and personally I think you could start wearing/displaying it as early as mid Jan. Also I LOVE the idea that someone else had about displaying it at Christmas too. You could tuck a Christmas-y card in place of the one that’s there and it would be fabulous. So that’s two months of use. PLUS, what if you got a patriotic looking card and then displayed it around July 4th???



Thank you!     Any of the Behno colors you're leaning towards? Hadn't thought about it, but you're right about them not doing as many options in the nappa rather than pebbled. Your KS heart bag is cute. A couple bags I'm considering getting rid of are Ted Baker heart bags. Same thing you mention - the heart shape isn't the easiest to get in and out of. Each of them will get carried to church once this month, and then I'll decide. A Christmas card tucked in it would be cute; and same with a patriotic card.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Still choosing between 2 walls for the other shawl (Siesta de Pardis)


+1  Sieste au Paradis CSGM fan. 
It’s a  gorgeous pattern; I have several colorways, but it’s not easy to wear


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Everyone had great stats for May! Here are my 2022 stats, a bit late for May. Out 6, In 9 for 2022. Since I had a goal of 1 in = 1 out, that meant 3 needed to go. When I looked at my list of bags, it was surprisingly easy to decide which 3 should go. So they will go to the local charity for victims of domestic violence next week. It also leaves me at 48 bags (I know, that's a really high number...) which is less than the 50 I've set as my limit. There are two more I'm considering letting go, but we'll see. Maybe 2023 can have a goal to get down to 45 as my limit...
> 
> Curious how you gals feel about this subject: Keeping a novelty bag specific to one holiday. My adorable Kate Spade novelty Valentine's Day bag. I'm only going to wear it the first couple weeks of February. But I have it sitting on my entry way table as 'decor' for those two weeks (maybe three next year). And it does make me smile those few weeks. As far as 'shopping my own closet': I certainly won't be buying a new Valentine's Day bag, but carrying this one, for at least several years. Is it worth keeping that kind of bag? I am keeping my Jimmy Choo BonBon that I don't carry much as a work of art. And if I call the novelty bag 'decor' - since I do use it as such - then I have other holiday decor that's only used a few weeks a year. Would you count it as a bag, or decor?
> 
> View attachment 5418173



This lovely bag is the perfect combination of decor and handbag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> She is improving. Her ears are clearing up, and her paws look good, still dealing with cysts - but she is the happiest girl! ❤❤❤



This makes me happy to hear! Your Coco is a beautiful girl! 



Cordeliere said:


> IMHO it is a sign of an open mind to convert a bag into home decor.


Exactly! Everything can be home decor- you just have to see the potential! I love your using your scarves in your home. Much better than hiding them unused in a drawer.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Everyone had great stats for May! Here are my 2022 stats, a bit late for May. Out 6, In 9 for 2022. Since I had a goal of 1 in = 1 out, that meant 3 needed to go. When I looked at my list of bags, it was surprisingly easy to decide which 3 should go. So they will go to the local charity for victims of domestic violence next week. It also leaves me at 48 bags (I know, that's a really high number...) which is less than the 50 I've set as my limit. There are two more I'm considering letting go, but we'll see. Maybe 2023 can have a goal to get down to 45 as my limit...
> 
> Curious how you gals feel about this subject: Keeping a novelty bag specific to one holiday. My adorable Kate Spade novelty Valentine's Day bag. I'm only going to wear it the first couple weeks of February. But I have it sitting on my entry way table as 'decor' for those two weeks (maybe three next year). And it does make me smile those few weeks. As far as 'shopping my own closet': I certainly won't be buying a new Valentine's Day bag, but carrying this one, for at least several years. Is it worth keeping that kind of bag? I am keeping my Jimmy Choo BonBon that I don't carry much as a work of art. And if I call the novelty bag 'decor' - since I do use it as such - then I have other holiday decor that's only used a few weeks a year. Would you count it as a bag, or decor?
> 
> View attachment 5418173


If you have space, keep it! It is unique and special…I have never seen it before and if you sell it and get seller’s remorse, will you ever be able to find it again? I love it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I think there must have been something in the water these last few days - so many of us purchased a new bag… I did too….  A small Dior Be Dior in fuchsia!


Definetely something in the water!
... I also bought another bag today. Keeping a watchlist on VC is dangerous... sometimes the sellers send very interesting price offers... today I had one of them, played a little poker by submitting a cheeky lower counter and received another offer right in the middle of both prices. Oops. I couldn´t not have bought the bag...
It´s a Dior Mitzah from 2009 in fair condition which is very well reflected in the price.

My previous VC purchase still has not been shipped. I fear this sale will be cancelled due to the seller not respecting the timeframe for shipping.

Can´t wait to see your Dior purchase!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I find when you add new things to your Page sometimes things that weren’t selling suddenly do , because the new items brought other people to look.



Thank you for the reminder. I really should do some new listings. There are a few bags I´ve already sorted into the out tray in my mind.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> May stats-
> 12 out
> 5 in
> 
> I got rid of a lot, which makes me feel great. Many I did not replace, but some I replaced with versions I would actually use more, like the orange Prada (which I LOVE!) for the Picotin 28. I have a brown mono canvas Gucci coming soon that is the style I really wanted to replace two others I bought for price but that were not right. I got these all at steal prices, which makes them even better. The red one is a Bolide 31 canvas vanity case I sewed leather handles on and made a base shaper for. Sone may think that’s cheesy, but I like it for summer and all in it was under $200. Other than a TBD red bag to be purchased in Italy and a very special vintage Hermès Sac 404 I have a deposit on, I am done. Between these new additions and what I kept, I have everything I need but still have a small enough number to ensure what I have will get rotated and be used. I still have a few set aside that I will be consigning in the fall because it is a more appropriate season for them. I am at 20 bags, 22 final when the Gucci and Hermès are here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418567
> View attachment 5418568
> View attachment 5418569
> View attachment 5418570
> View attachment 5418571



Your BowieFan x Hermes bag looks very lovely and like the perfect summer bag! 

Did I read Sac 404? They are soooo nice!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

She finally had her first outing today- grocery shopping.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I found what was possibly the _perfect _peachy orange bag the other day, and it sold out in days.


Can I ask what bag it was? May show up on the resale sites.




cowgirlsboots said:


> This lovely bag is the perfect combination of decor and handbag!


Thank you!   




BowieFan1971 said:


> If you have space, keep it! It is unique and special…I have never seen it before and if you sell it and get seller’s remorse, will you ever be able to find it again? I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

JenJBS said:


> Everyone had great stats for May! Here are my 2022 stats, a bit late for May. Out 6, In 9 for 2022. Since I had a goal of 1 in = 1 out, that meant 3 needed to go. When I looked at my list of bags, it was surprisingly easy to decide which 3 should go. So they will go to the local charity for victims of domestic violence next week. It also leaves me at 48 bags (I know, that's a really high number...) which is less than the 50 I've set as my limit. There are two more I'm considering letting go, but we'll see. Maybe 2023 can have a goal to get down to 45 as my limit...
> 
> Curious how you gals feel about this subject: Keeping a novelty bag specific to one holiday. My adorable Kate Spade novelty Valentine's Day bag. I'm only going to wear it the first couple weeks of February. But I have it sitting on my entry way table as 'decor' for those two weeks (maybe three next year). And it does make me smile those few weeks. As far as 'shopping my own closet': I certainly won't be buying a new Valentine's Day bag, but carrying this one, for at least several years. Is it worth keeping that kind of bag? I am keeping my Jimmy Choo BonBon that I don't carry much as a work of art. And if I call the novelty bag 'decor' - since I do use it as such - then I have other holiday decor that's only used a few weeks a year. Would you count it as a bag, or decor?


A great idea to make bags as home decor!  Unfortunately for me, it won’t work since dust accumulates easily here.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your BowieFan x Hermes bag looks very lovely and like the perfect summer bag!
> 
> Did I read Sac 404? They are soooo nice!


Yes, you did. I am overjoyed!

Bowiefan x Hermès! I love it!!! Thank you!

I found this print ad from 1963.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Brightening the mood with these pops of joy.
> View attachment 5417953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And taking time to smell the roses which are beginning to bloom again.
> View attachment 5417955


Wow, lovely flowers!!! I spend some ‘therapy’ time with my plants too.  But I’m not really into flowers, more on variegated plants.


----------



## msd_bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> She finally had her first outing today- grocery shopping.
> 
> View attachment 5418854


Beautiful color Alma!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Posting below a straw bag that I chanced upon in the mall yesterday.  THIS IS NOT YET THE STRAW BAG I ORDERED.  But who could resist one that is less than $15! Actually, it’s still a bit on the high side price wise since it’s already in the mall here in the city.  In provinces where these kinds originate, you can bargain for much less.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> May stats-
> 12 out
> 5 in
> 
> I got rid of a lot, which makes me feel great. Many I did not replace, but some I replaced with versions I would actually use more, like the orange Prada (which I LOVE!) for the Picotin 28. I have a brown mono canvas Gucci coming soon that is the style I really wanted to replace two others I bought for price but that were not right. I got these all at steal prices, which makes them even better. The red one is a Bolide 31 canvas vanity case I sewed leather handles on and made a base shaper for. Sone may think that’s cheesy, but I like it for summer and all in it was under $200. Other than a TBD red bag to be purchased in Italy and a very special vintage Hermès Sac 404 I have a deposit on, I am done. Between these new additions and what I kept, I have everything I need but still have a small enough number to ensure what I have will get rotated and be used. I still have a few set aside that I will be consigning in the fall because it is a more appropriate season for them. I am at 20 bags, 22 final when the Gucci and Hermès are here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418567
> View attachment 5418568
> View attachment 5418569
> View attachment 5418570
> View attachment 5418571


Great stats and congrats on the new bags. What is the pretty black one above the prada?


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Great stats and congrats on the new bags. What is the pretty black one above the prada?


It is a Gucci leather drawstring bag. It is a different take and the leather is beautiful.


----------



## Jereni

msd_bags said:


> Posting below a straw bag that I chanced upon in the mall yesterday.  THIS IS NOT YET THE STRAW BAG I ORDERED.  But who could resist one that is less than $15! Actually, it’s still a bit on the high side price wise since it’s already in the mall here in the city.  In provinces where these kinds originate, you can bargain for much less.
> View attachment 5418896



Very cute!!! Especially at that price!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Can I ask what bag it was? May show up on the resale sites.



It was this Bvlgari shoulder bag… I don’t know how I chanced upon it, I’ve never been to their site but it came up in a search and looked GORGEOUS. They still have some colors available but not this one. #sad


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> It was this Bvlgari shoulder bag… I don’t know how I chanced upon it, I’ve never been to their site but it came up in a search and looked GORGEOUS. They still have some colors available but not this one. #sad
> 
> View attachment 5419083



That color is beautiful!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> May stats-
> 12 out
> 5 in
> 
> I got rid of a lot, which makes me feel great. Many I did not replace, but some I replaced with versions I would actually use more, like the orange Prada (which I LOVE!) for the Picotin 28. I have a brown mono canvas Gucci coming soon that is the style I really wanted to replace two others I bought for price but that were not right. I got these all at steal prices, which makes them even better. The red one is a Bolide 31 canvas vanity case I sewed leather handles on and made a base shaper for. Sone may think that’s cheesy, but I like it for summer and all in it was under $200. Other than a TBD red bag to be purchased in Italy and a very special vintage Hermès Sac 404 I have a deposit on, I am done. Between these new additions and what I kept, I have everything I need but still have a small enough number to ensure what I have will get rotated and be used. I still have a few set aside that I will be consigning in the fall because it is a more appropriate season for them. I am at 20 bags, 22 final when the Gucci and Hermès are here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418567
> View attachment 5418568
> View attachment 5418569
> View attachment 5418570
> View attachment 5418571


Fantastic stats, and congratulations on your additions- they look wonderfu!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5418889
> 
> Yes, you did. I am overjoyed!
> 
> Bowiefan x Hermès! I love it!!! Thank you!
> 
> I found this print ad from 1963.



You are welcome! Your summer bag is your personal collaboration. Be proud of it!

Are you getting this model of the 404? Wow! Totally amazing! I´m really happy for you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful color Alma!!!



Thank you! She was love at first sight. 
When I was much younger I owned a simple black bag in the same style and carried it until it fell apart. The Alma feels as comfortable and natural to me as my old bag back then did. I´m really happy I found her at a very good price and actually pulled the trigger.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> You are welcome! Your summer bag is your personal collaboration. Be proud of it!
> 
> Are you getting this model of the 404? Wow! Totally amazing! I´m really happy for you!


Thanks! Mine will be black Box, not Croc. But that is the style and it is in excellent vintage condition. So excited!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! Mine will be black Box, not Croc. But that is the style and it is in excellent vintage condition. So excited!


I'm excited for you! 
I've always loved this style and had no clue there even was an Hermes bag. Little do I know. I own quite a few German vintage bags in a similar design. They are roomy,  practical and very safe to use. 
Where did you find your new treasure?


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I'm excited for you!
> I've always loved this style and had no clue there even was an Hermes bag. Little do I know. I own quite a few German vintage bags in a similar design. They are roomy,  practical and very safe to use.
> Where did you find your new treasure?


Private seller from tPF


----------



## Katinahat

Still focusing on small things to get me through a difficult patch. How about these two beauties?


----------



## Cookiefiend

The Pico on the Loose!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> The Pico on the Loose!
> View attachment 5419943


I love this bag!!!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love this bag!!!


Me too!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Still focusing on small things to get me through a difficult patch. How about these two beauties?
> View attachment 5419787



That face!       So sweet!
  Love the color of that bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Private seller from tPF


Lucky girl!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Still focusing on small things to get me through a difficult patch. How about these two beauties?
> View attachment 5419787


ohmigoodness - both are adorable!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> I love this bag!!!


 


dcooney4 said:


> Me too!


Thanks cutie!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Still focusing on small things to get me through a difficult patch. How about these two beauties?
> View attachment 5419787


What a gorgeous fur baby!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Finding a military style travel bag in black leather with solid brass hardware!  I loved that style travel bag when I was on active duty.  

Since it's not a purse/handbag I'm not counting it. 

Worth the wait to find the perfect travel bag!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Finding a military style travel bag in black leather with solid brass hardware!  I loved that style travel bag when I was on active duty.
> 
> Since it's not a purse/handbag I'm not counting it.
> 
> Worth the wait to find the perfect travel bag!
> 
> View attachment 5420326
> View attachment 5420327


This looks brilliant but I agree definitely you don’t need to count it in your bag count. It’s a great travel bag but not a bag bag - if you know what I mean. Any travel plans?


----------



## Katinahat

All this talk of travel plans is making me  start thinking about my forthcoming family short break to the south of France. Just 4 weeks to go. Not going to work this week as still having ongoing issues but hopefully I’ll be better by then. I’m increasing my meds  which I have very mixed feelings about but should hopefully help. Anyway, the trip is something to plan and look forward to so a good distraction from everything else I have going on.  

So, bag choices, my Loewe basket is big but would perhaps allow me to pop my mini Alexa inside and take both as hand luggage. The Loewe is good for markets and the beach but big to carry all day where a backpack or larger crossbody would be better. I love my mini Alexa so much I’d like to make it work but it doesn’t hold huge amounts! I have a Coach which is a bit bigger and lovely too. 




I was vaguely wondering about buying a longchamp instead but it seems a shame not to use the basket? Thoughts? 




Then I just need to pick an alternative evening bag as a change. So it’s my tan Lily or new brioche (or possibly both depending on space and what dresses I pack).



I probably need some new slightly larger shorts for daytime but might stick to short dresses for day and maxi ones for evening as it’s a city break. 

Clearly I’m not good at travelling light. It’s just a mini break!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Finding a military style travel bag in black leather with solid brass hardware!  I loved that style travel bag when I was on active duty.
> 
> Since it's not a purse/handbag I'm not counting it.
> 
> Worth the wait to find the perfect travel bag!
> 
> View attachment 5420326
> View attachment 5420327


The leather looks delicious!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> All this talk of travel plans is making me  start thinking about my forthcoming family short break to the south of France. Just 4 weeks to go. Not going to work this week as still having ongoing issues but hopefully I’ll be better by then. I’m increasing my meds  which I have very mixed feelings about but should hopefully help. Anyway, the trip is something to plan and look forward to so a good distraction from everything else I have going on.
> 
> So, bag choices, my Loewe basket is big but would perhaps allow me to pop my mini Alexa inside and take both as hand luggage. The Loewe is good for markets and the beach but big to carry all day where a backpack or larger crossbody would be better. I love my mini Alexa so much I’d like to make it work but it doesn’t hold huge amounts! I have a Coach which is a bit bigger and lovely too.
> View attachment 5420394
> 
> View attachment 5420399
> 
> I was vaguely wondering about buying a longchamp instead but it seems a shame not to use the basket? Thoughts?
> View attachment 5420397
> 
> View attachment 5420393
> 
> Then I just need to pick an alternative evening bag as a change. So it’s my tan Lily or new brioche (or possibly both depending on space and what dresses I pack).
> View attachment 5420395
> View attachment 5420396
> 
> I probably need some new slightly larger shorts for daytime but might stick to short dresses for day and maxi ones for evening as it’s a city break.
> 
> Clearly I’m not good at travelling light. It’s just a mini break!


Take the Loewe!!! It screams South of France! And the Brioche…so pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> This looks brilliant but I agree definitely you don’t need to count it in your bag count. It’s a great travel bag but not a bag bag - if you know what I mean. Any travel plans?


Thank you!    A couple trips to southern Utah. Not sure when it will happen, but long overdue for a trip to San Diego. May have a trip for work in the fall, going to Rhode Island. Maybe other work trips. Your trip to the south of France sounds wonderful! Have fun choosing bags and clothes! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> The leather looks delicious!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Sending hugs and best wishes re: family health.
> Amazing stats, and bag rotation Elaine.


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Hi ladies! I'd love to join this conversation after doing a lot of shopping around and obsessing over my next purchase lately. I have 1-2 bags on the way (one is a waitlist item that I may not get) but after that, I really want to focus on appreciating and using what I have. My biggest issue is feeling like I don't have time to regularly switch my bags and I don't really have many reasons to - I'm a toddler mom and work from home, so I'm not dressing up like I used to when I worked on campus. I mainly get out for Target runs and literally walk to my son's daycare to pick him up 3 days a week and I don't carry a bag at all there. But I do have a little family trip coming up next week and my husband and I have been doing monthly date nights now that we feel comfortable with my son sleeping over at my mom's. I am hoping to get out more with my friends for brunches or drinks now that our weather is nice enough to be outside again. So hopefully I'll have more reasons to switch out of my go-to bag on the horizon!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JVSXOXO said:


> Hi ladies! I'd love to join this conversation after doing a lot of shopping around and obsessing over my next purchase lately. I have 1-2 bags on the way (one is a waitlist item that I may not get) but after that, I really want to focus on appreciating and using what I have. My biggest issue is feeling like I don't have time to regularly switch my bags and I don't really have many reasons to - I'm a toddler mom and work from home, so I'm not dressing up like I used to when I worked on campus. I mainly get out for Target runs and literally walk to my son's daycare to pick him up 3 days a week and I don't carry a bag at all there. But I do have a little family trip coming up next week and my husband and I have been doing monthly date nights now that we feel comfortable with my son sleeping over at my mom's. I am hoping to get out more with my friends for brunches or drinks now that our weather is nice enough to be outside again. So hopefully I'll have more reasons to switch out of my go-to bag on the horizon!


Welcome! I found that using one wallet and having my stuff in pouches makes switching bags so easy (takes about 5 seconds) and ensures I always have what I need. Plus it helps me stay on top of not collecting junk in my bag because if it ain’t in a pouch, it probably doesn’t need to stay in my bag! And no one says you can’t dress up a little for Target runs or errands…


----------



## JVSXOXO

BowieFan1971 said:


> Welcome! I found that using one wallet and having my stuff in pouches makes switching bags so easy (takes about 5 seconds) and ensures I always have what I need. Plus it helps me stay on top of not collecting junk in my bag because if it ain’t in a pouch, it probably doesn’t need to stay in my bag! And no one says you can’t dress up a little for Target runs or errands…



Thank you! I recently learned that I'm a one wallet kind of girl myself and already plan to send my newest one back because it's too bulky and a pain to switch in and out of. And I did try in the past, but I'm not a big fan of having a bag full of pouches. I like to easily access my things and don't want any added weight or space taken up since I gravitate toward small/medium-small sized bags. I have one pouch in my everyday bag for things that I don't reach for often but still like to keep on me (like my husband's car fob), and most of the time when I downsize, I do without it entirely.

I do dress nicely during the week since I spend a lot of time on video calls and go into my son's daycare to get him, but nothing like I used to when I was giving presentations, hosting events and teaching classes on college campuses. So I don't look like a total bum going to Target but I'm not going to pull out my fancy clothes either, if that makes sense!  I'm playing with the idea of getting out for lunch and working from a nice cafe this Friday though. I could get a little dressy for that!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Welcome! I found that using one wallet and having my stuff in pouches makes switching bags so easy (takes about 5 seconds) and ensures I always have what I need. Plus it helps me stay on top of not collecting junk in my bag because if it ain’t in a pouch, it probably doesn’t need to stay in my bag! And no one says you can’t dress up a little for Target runs or errands…



Where did you get your pouches?

I would like to hear from others who use pouches.   Where did you get them?   Are there features that are important in selecting a pouch?  How do they wear?   Any difficulties using them?

I am interested because I am "switching" challenged, plus I think they might be very helpful for when I travel.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> All this talk of travel plans is making me  start thinking about my forthcoming family short break to the south of France. Just 4 weeks to go. Not going to work this week as still having ongoing issues but hopefully I’ll be better by then. I’m increasing my meds  which I have very mixed feelings about but should hopefully help. Anyway, the trip is something to plan and look forward to so a good distraction from everything else I have going on.
> 
> So, bag choices, my Loewe basket is big but would perhaps allow me to pop my mini Alexa inside and take both as hand luggage. The Loewe is good for markets and the beach but big to carry all day where a backpack or larger crossbody would be better. I love my mini Alexa so much I’d like to make it work but it doesn’t hold huge amounts! I have a Coach which is a bit bigger and lovely too.
> View attachment 5420394
> 
> View attachment 5420399
> 
> I was vaguely wondering about buying a longchamp instead but it seems a shame not to use the basket? Thoughts?
> View attachment 5420397
> 
> View attachment 5420393
> 
> Then I just need to pick an alternative evening bag as a change. So it’s my tan Lily or new brioche (or possibly both depending on space and what dresses I pack).
> View attachment 5420395
> View attachment 5420396
> 
> I probably need some new slightly larger shorts for daytime but might stick to short dresses for day and maxi ones for evening as it’s a city break.
> 
> Clearly I’m not good at travelling light. It’s just a mini break!


I vote for the loewe basket! Perfect for the South of France. Hugs


----------



## JenJBS

JVSXOXO said:


> Hi ladies! I'd love to join this conversation after doing a lot of shopping around and obsessing over my next purchase lately. I have 1-2 bags on the way (one is a waitlist item that I may not get) but after that, I really want to focus on appreciating and using what I have. My biggest issue is feeling like I don't have time to regularly switch my bags and I don't really have many reasons to - I'm a toddler mom and work from home, so I'm not dressing up like I used to when I worked on campus. I mainly get out for Target runs and literally walk to my son's daycare to pick him up 3 days a week and I don't carry a bag at all there. But I do have a little family trip coming up next week and my husband and I have been doing monthly date nights now that we feel comfortable with my son sleeping over at my mom's. I am hoping to get out more with my friends for brunches or drinks now that our weather is nice enough to be outside again. So hopefully I'll have more reasons to switch out of my go-to bag on the horizon!



Welcome to the Thread. It's a kind and supportive group. From the pics I saw in the RM Thread you have an excellent sense of style!


----------



## JVSXOXO

JenJBS said:


> Welcome to the Thread. It's a kind and supportive group. From the pics I saw in the RM Thread you have an excellent sense of style!



Aww thank you! You are too kind.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Oh my gosh, guys!!! I got a unicorn! The Gucci mono tote I had mentioned the other day. The bag I really wanted but was always more than I wanted to spend but I found this one that was discounted with an additional coupon on top of it. It had a small but noticeable stain on it that I thought looked like blood and a few scratches on the bottom. I think the stain scared people off. I figured worst case, I could cover the stain with something…like a cute bee patch. The corners and straps looked great. Well, it arrived today and it was indeed a blood stain. Well, after 15-20 mins of careful cleaning with baby wipes and a very soft toothbrush with dish soap and Oxyclean, the stain is 90% gone and I am left with a stunning bag that is everything I could have hoped for! I love it! It is so much nicer than I imagined in terms of quality and condition. I thought the leather was brown, but it is bronze, which really looks pretty. I have had a really rough time the last few days and this is such a mood lifter. I have Gucci purse peace.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Where did you get your pouches?
> 
> I would like to hear from others who use pouches.   Where did you get them?   Are there features that are important in selecting a pouch?  How do they wear?   Any difficulties using them?
> 
> I am interested because I am "switching" challenged, plus I think they might be very helpful for when I travel.


Bag spill! At the moment, and for at least a year now, Coach. I fell in love with the orange paisley canvas and got the brown leather one to coordinate. All were purchased on Poshmark and Mercari. I wanted them all as flat as possible to minimize bulk. I use the orange pouch as a wallet for receipts, gift cards and credit cards I don’t use much. The card holder is for license, debit, insurance and two credit cards, cash and coins with attached key ring. The brown one holds lip stick, lip balm, emery board, blotting papers, tape measure, mints, pen and soap leaves. I also carry my iPhone SE 2020. I use small/medium handbags. This is a medium bag (12x8x4) and I have tons of room.


----------



## JVSXOXO

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag spill! At the moment, and for at least a year now, Coach. I fell in love with the orange paisley canvas and got the brown leather one to coordinate. All were purchased on Poshmark and Mercari. I wanted them all as flat as possible to minimize bulk. I use the orange pouch as a wallet for receipts, gift cards and credit cards I don’t use much. The card holder is for license, debit, insurance and two credit cards, cash and coins with attached key ring. The brown one holds lip stick, lip balm, blotting papers, tape measure, mints, pen and soap leaves. I also carry my iPhone SE 2020. I use small/medium handbags. This is a medium bag (12x8x4) and I have tons of room.
> View attachment 5420769
> View attachment 5420771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420775


So nice and neat! I also used a Coach clutch similar to your brown one as one of my pouches when I tried to hop on the bandwagon. The leather was great! But I hated having to do extra unzipping to get to things. Currently my one purse pouch is the smallest packing cube that came in a set for my diaper bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my gosh, guys!!! I got a unicorn! The Gucci mono tote I had mentioned the other day. The bag I really wanted but was always more than I wanted to spend but I found this one that was discounted with an additional coupon on top of it. It had a small but noticeable stain on it that I thought looked like blood and a few scratches on the bottom. I think the stain scared people off. I figured worst case, I could cover the stain with something…like a cute bee patch. The corners and straps looked great. Well, it arrived today and it was indeed a blood stain. Well, after 15-20 mins of careful cleaning with baby wipes and a very soft toothbrush with dish soap and Oxyclean, the stain is 90% gone and I am left with a stunning bag that is everything I could have hoped for! I love it! It is so much nicer than I imagined in terms of quality and condition. I thought the leather was brown, but it is bronze, which really looks pretty. I have had a really rough time the last few days and this is such a mood lifter. I have Gucci purse peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420704


Congratulations and kudos to you!  
What a great bag!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag spill! At the moment, and for at least a year now, Coach. I fell in love with the orange paisley canvas and got the brown leather one to coordinate. All were purchased on Poshmark and Mercari. I wanted them all as flat as possible to minimize bulk. I use the orange pouch as a wallet for receipts, gift cards and credit cards I don’t use much. The card holder is for license, debit, insurance and two credit cards, cash and coins with attached key ring. The brown one holds lip stick, lip balm, blotting papers, tape measure, mints, pen and soap leaves. I also carry my iPhone SE 2020. I use small/medium handbags. This is a medium bag (12x8x4) and I have tons of room.
> View attachment 5420769
> View attachment 5420771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420775


Ohmigosh- how I love a bag spill!  
Everything looks so nice and neat, great pouches!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> Where did you get your pouches?
> 
> I would like to hear from others who use pouches.   Where did you get them?   Are there features that are important in selecting a pouch?  How do they wear?   Any difficulties using them?
> 
> I am interested because I am "switching" challenged, plus I think they might be very helpful for when I travel.


I use just one pouch - in it I have 2 lippies, a small Vaseline lip moisturizer, a very cool container for flossing sticks, a purse clippa, a small travel size Tylenol, a cloth to clean my glasses, and a nail file.

I don’t like having stuff floating all over my purse, so for me this pouch is a god send! I carry a smallish wallet, the pouch, epi-pen, phone and keys… which makes it sound like I could get away with just a small purse - right? No - cuz I gotta leave room for unexpected things, Coco things, and DH’s wallet!


----------



## dcooney4

JVSXOXO said:


> Hi ladies! I'd love to join this conversation after doing a lot of shopping around and obsessing over my next purchase lately. I have 1-2 bags on the way (one is a waitlist item that I may not get) but after that, I really want to focus on appreciating and using what I have. My biggest issue is feeling like I don't have time to regularly switch my bags and I don't really have many reasons to - I'm a toddler mom and work from home, so I'm not dressing up like I used to when I worked on campus. I mainly get out for Target runs and literally walk to my son's daycare to pick him up 3 days a week and I don't carry a bag at all there. But I do have a little family trip coming up next week and my husband and I have been doing monthly date nights now that we feel comfortable with my son sleeping over at my mom's. I am hoping to get out more with my friends for brunches or drinks now that our weather is nice enough to be outside again. So hopefully I'll have more reasons to switch out of my go-to bag on the horizon!


Welcome!


----------



## JVSXOXO

dcooney4 said:


> Welcome!


Thank you!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my gosh, guys!!! I got a unicorn! The Gucci mono tote I had mentioned the other day. The bag I really wanted but was always more than I wanted to spend but I found this one that was discounted with an additional coupon on top of it. It had a small but noticeable stain on it that I thought looked like blood and a few scratches on the bottom. I think the stain scared people off. I figured worst case, I could cover the stain with something…like a cute bee patch. The corners and straps looked great. Well, it arrived today and it was indeed a blood stain. Well, after 15-20 mins of careful cleaning with baby wipes and a very soft toothbrush with dish soap and Oxyclean, the stain is 90% gone and I am left with a stunning bag that is everything I could have hoped for! I love it! It is so much nicer than I imagined in terms of quality and condition. I thought the leather was brown, but it is bronze, which really looks pretty. I have had a really rough time the last few days and this is such a mood lifter. I have Gucci purse peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420704


Congratulations!  Great shopping.   Don't you love it when you get a great price because there are things that scare other people away but that you can see are no big deal?   Happy for you.  Wonderful looking bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> I use just one pouch - in it I have 2 lippies, a small Vaseline lip moisturizer, a very cool container for flossing sticks, a purse clippa, a small travel size Tylenol, a cloth to clean my glasses, and a nail file.
> 
> I don’t like having stuff floating all over my purse, so for me this pouch is a god send! I carry a smallish wallet, the pouch, epi-pen, phone and keys… which makes it sound like I could get away with just a small purse - right? No - cuz I gotta leave room for unexpected things, Coco things, and DH’s wallet!



My glasses are always dirty.  Will borrow your idea.   Is a purse clippa a purse hook?


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my gosh, guys!!! I got a unicorn! The Gucci mono tote I had mentioned the other day. The bag I really wanted but was always more than I wanted to spend but I found this one that was discounted with an additional coupon on top of it. It had a small but noticeable stain on it that I thought looked like blood and a few scratches on the bottom. I think the stain scared people off. I figured worst case, I could cover the stain with something…like a cute bee patch. The corners and straps looked great. Well, it arrived today and it was indeed a blood stain. Well, after 15-20 mins of careful cleaning with baby wipes and a very soft toothbrush with dish soap and Oxyclean, the stain is 90% gone and I am left with a stunning bag that is everything I could have hoped for! I love it! It is so much nicer than I imagined in terms of quality and condition. I thought the leather was brown, but it is bronze, which really looks pretty. I have had a really rough time the last few days and this is such a mood lifter. I have Gucci purse peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420704



Congratulations on getting this unicorn!   So happy for you!   It's beautiful!


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> My glasses are always dirty.  Will borrow your idea.   Is a purse clippa a purse hook?



I suspect it’s the Clipa2. Google and you can check them out. I’ll also include a link to the company, although I usually purchase from Amazon. I have four colors and love them! They hold even my heaviest of bags and keep them off the floor. Highly recommend!

As for your pouch question, I’m another fan, although I’m a bit late to the game and am only starting to embrace this system for day bags. I love LV, so the Pochette and Mini Pochette are often what I use. I also have a Prada nylon pouch and a few others that work well. The pouch is dependent on the bag, but I still find them easy to switch out when is switch bags.



			Meet the bag hanger that's fast and easy to use and you'll be glad


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> My glasses are always dirty.  Will borrow your idea.   Is a purse clippa a purse hook?


Yes!


----------



## DME

DME said:


> Quoting myself (sorry), but thought I would give an update on my purchases. The sunglasses I ordered from the Rack website (also Tom Ford) we’re not a great shape for my face. I’m glad I did not love them since they came with a scratch.  Back they went yesterday, but I picked up a pair of Gucci sunnies as somewhat of a replacement. Gucci normally doesn’t work for me since I have a small head, but these fit as well as my beloved Tom Ford (those work best for me), so I was pleased. I’m trying to lighten up my wardrobe a bit and these were a light brown.
> 
> I also ordered a Loewe dust bag in new condition from an eBay seller to use in my basket bag. I was a bit concerned about someone being able to just reach in since the bag is really open and somewhat shallow, so this will keep my belongings safe. It was a little more than I wanted to spend for something that the store would include with a purchase, but the dimensions were exactly the size I was after, Amazon didn’t have what I wanted and it’s the same designer as the bag, so I figured it was meant to be. That should arrive today. This is my first experience with eBay, so hoping for the best.



Quoting myself again (please forgive me!), but wanted to provide an update. The dust bag arrived and it was not the size advertised. I was so disappointed! I contacted the seller who admitted it was their mistake, confirmed they still had the size I wanted, and arranged for return of the incorrect item and purchase of the correct one. I am so far satisfied with the resolution. If I ultimately receive the item I wanted in the first place, it will just be a few extra days and a little bit of hassle.


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> I suspect it’s the Clipa2. Google and you can check them out. I’ll also include a link to the company, although I usually purchase from Amazon. I have four colors and love them! They hold even my heaviest of bags and keep them off the floor. Highly recommend!
> 
> As for your pouch question, I’m another fan, although I’m a bit late to the game and am only starting to embrace this system for day bags. I love LV, so the Pochette and Mini Pochette are often what I use. I also have a Prada nylon pouch and a few others that work well. The pouch is dependent on the bag, but I still find them easy to switch out when is switch bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Meet the bag hanger that's fast and easy to use and you'll be glad





Cookiefiend said:


> Yes!
> View attachment 5420931



Thank you ladies.   I recently figured out that one of the reasons I have a hard time carrying larger bags is there is no place to put them in a restaurant.    I need this.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hello everyone.  Just stopping by to say I am recovering from a bad bout of the flu.  Completely unexpected at this time of the year.  Anyway, obviously, I haven't really been interested in bags, or perfumes or suchlike for a little while.  It's perhaps a temporary thing, but my interest in bags has waned a lot.  Likewise with perfumes -- between allergies earlier in the year, and now this, I have come to realize I tend to wear a small group of favorite fragrances on the repeat, and don't need the majority of my perfume collection.  I've reached purse peace and most definitely perfume peace, at least for the time being!  My goal now is really to pay more attention to my health, increase energy and stay healthy for the rest of the year!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes!
> View attachment 5420931


I use them too. They work great.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone.  Just stopping by to say I am recovering from a bad bout of the flu.  Completely unexpected at this time of the year.  Anyway, obviously, I haven't really been interested in bags, or perfumes or suchlike for a little while.  It's perhaps a temporary thing, but my interest in bags has waned a lot.  Likewise with perfumes -- between allergies earlier in the year, and now this, I have come to realize I tend to wear a small group of favorite fragrances on the repeat, and don't need the majority of my perfume collection.  I've reached purse peace and most definitely perfume peace, at least for the time being!  My goal now is really to pay more attention to my health, increase energy and stay healthy for the rest of the year!


Hope you are feeling much better.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I followed my own advice and listed a bag to bring new viewers. I had gotten an offer on the bag that was under what I was asking. I decided to wait till this morning and remove the bag from sale as I adore the color. I woke up this morning and it sold for asking price . It also brought new people and sold an slg. It was not an expensive bag but kind of regret listing it. I know it was the right thing to do as I have not been wearing it . I think it is because the color is no longer available. Do regret selling inexpensive bags ever?


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you ladies.   I recently figured out that one of the reasons I have a hard time carrying larger bags is there is no place to put them in a restaurant.    I need this.



I love my Clipa as well. I've tried other bag hooks that roll up into a disc, but I have to fish them out of my purse and unroll them so I always forget to use them.  The Clipa stays hooked onto a strap, pretty enough to be bag jewelry.  It's also really sturdy, and wide enough that it doesn't crease the purse strap when hanging.  Finally, for the past couple of years I've also clipped my mask onto it so I never forget a mask.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I followed my own advice and listed a bag to bring new viewers. I had gotten an offer on the bag that was under what I was asking. I decided to wait till this morning and remove the bag from sale as I adore the color. I woke up this morning and it sold for asking price . It also brought new people and sold an slg. It was not an expensive bag but kind of regret listing it. I know it was the right thing to do as I have not been wearing it . I think it is because the color is no longer available. Do regret selling inexpensive bags ever?


Yes, a bag is a bag.


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> Where did you get your pouches?
> 
> I would like to hear from others who use pouches.   Where did you get them?   Are there features that are important in selecting a pouch?  How do they wear?   Any difficulties using them?
> 
> I am interested because I am "switching" challenged, plus I think they might be very helpful for when I travel.



I like the Longchamp Le Foulonne pouches, as they're sturdy, not too expensive, and come in candy colors.  Though I see they've switched the hardware to gold, dropped the fun colors, and... doubled the price since I started picking them up 5 years ago?  Ugh.  https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/pouch-L2527021P65.html 

The new teensy Le Pliage pouches are super cute, I must say:  https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/pouch-with-handle-34175919P65.html


----------



## JVSXOXO

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I followed my own advice and listed a bag to bring new viewers. I had gotten an offer on the bag that was under what I was asking. I decided to wait till this morning and remove the bag from sale as I adore the color. I woke up this morning and it sold for asking price . It also brought new people and sold an slg. It was not an expensive bag but kind of regret listing it. I know it was the right thing to do as I have not been wearing it . I think it is because the color is no longer available. Do regret selling inexpensive bags ever?



Lately I’m letting the fear of that kind of regret stop me from listing a couple inexpensive bags that I haven’t used in years. One in particular holds a lot of sentimental value while the other I’ve been keeping around just in case I need a small bag in that color for a certain occasion.I figure I’ll know if and when I’m ready to part with them in time. I hope that you’re able to make peace with the sale!


----------



## Jereni

Omg trying to catch up with this thread!



Katinahat said:


> All this talk of travel plans is making me  start thinking about my forthcoming family short break to the south of France. Just 4 weeks to go. Not going to work this week as still having ongoing issues but hopefully I’ll be better by then. I’m increasing my meds  which I have very mixed feelings about but should hopefully help. Anyway, the trip is something to plan and look forward to so a good distraction from everything else I have going on.
> 
> So, bag choices, my Loewe basket is big but would perhaps allow me to pop my mini Alexa inside and take both as hand luggage. The Loewe is good for markets and the beach but big to carry all day where a backpack or larger crossbody would be better. I love my mini Alexa so much I’d like to make it work but it doesn’t hold huge amounts! I have a Coach which is a bit bigger and lovely too.
> View attachment 5420394
> 
> View attachment 5420399
> 
> I was vaguely wondering about buying a longchamp instead but it seems a shame not to use the basket? Thoughts?
> View attachment 5420397
> 
> View attachment 5420393
> 
> Then I just need to pick an alternative evening bag as a change. So it’s my tan Lily or new brioche (or possibly both depending on space and what dresses I pack).
> View attachment 5420395
> View attachment 5420396
> 
> I probably need some new slightly larger shorts for daytime but might stick to short dresses for day and maxi ones for evening as it’s a city break.
> 
> Clearly I’m not good at travelling light. It’s just a mini break!



Love your choices! Agree with others on the Loewe and the Brioche.

For the day bag, since your Alexa gets lots of usage lately,!maybe the trip is a good opportunity to get some wears in on the Coach?



Cordeliere said:


> Where did you get your pouches?
> 
> I would like to hear from others who use pouches.   Where did you get them?   Are there features that are important in selecting a pouch?  How do they wear?   Any difficulties using them?
> 
> I am interested because I am "switching" challenged, plus I think they might be very helpful for when I travel.



Right now I have pouches from Chanel and Aspinal and I use the Aspinal for travel. They are very hardy so they work well inside other bags, can take a beating, etc.






BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my gosh, guys!!! I got a unicorn! The Gucci mono tote I had mentioned the other day. The bag I really wanted but was always more than I wanted to spend but I found this one that was discounted with an additional coupon on top of it. It had a small but noticeable stain on it that I thought looked like blood and a few scratches on the bottom. I think the stain scared people off. I figured worst case, I could cover the stain with something…like a cute bee patch. The corners and straps looked great. Well, it arrived today and it was indeed a blood stain. Well, after 15-20 mins of careful cleaning with baby wipes and a very soft toothbrush with dish soap and Oxyclean, the stain is 90% gone and I am left with a stunning bag that is everything I could have hoped for! I love it! It is so much nicer than I imagined in terms of quality and condition. I thought the leather was brown, but it is bronze, which really looks pretty. I have had a really rough time the last few days and this is such a mood lifter. I have Gucci purse peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420704



Congrats, love this bag!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone.  Just stopping by to say I am recovering from a bad bout of the flu.  Completely unexpected at this time of the year.  Anyway, obviously, I haven't really been interested in bags, or perfumes or suchlike for a little while.  It's perhaps a temporary thing, but my interest in bags has waned a lot.  Likewise with perfumes -- between allergies earlier in the year, and now this, I have come to realize I tend to wear a small group of favorite fragrances on the repeat, and don't need the majority of my perfume collection.  I've reached purse peace and most definitely perfume peace, at least for the time being!  My goal now is really to pay more attention to my health, increase energy and stay healthy for the rest of the year!



I’m so sorry to hear you haven’t been feeling well! I hope you are better soon. It’s good tho that you are getting to a point of purse and perfume peace!



FizzyWater said:


> I like the Longchamp Le Foulonne pouches, as they're sturdy, not too expensive, and come in candy colors.  Though I see they've switched the hardware to gold, dropped the fun colors, and... doubled the price since I started picking them up 5 years ago?  Ugh.  https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/pouch-L2527021P65.html
> 
> The new teensy Le Pliage pouches are super cute, I must say:  https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/pouch-with-handle-34175919P65.html



The Le Pliage pouches are ADORABLE. Had a really hard time not buying one when I was at the boutique in April.

@Katinahat love the pic of your fur baby and @JenJBS nice and congrats on the travel bag!


----------



## dcooney4

JVSXOXO said:


> Lately I’m letting the fear of that kind of regret stop me from listing a couple inexpensive bags that I haven’t used in years. One in particular holds a lot of sentimental value while the other I’ve been keeping around just in case I need a small bag in that color for a certain occasion.I figure I’ll know if and when I’m ready to part with them in time. I hope that you’re able to make peace with the sale!


Thank you! I have decided the reason I haven’t worn it much anymore is that I need a bag in that soft blue color in a slightly more dressier bag to go with dresses.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> Hope you are feeling much better.


Thank you!  It has been a slow recovery but doing much better than last week, so that's progress, I guess.  


Jereni said:


> I’m so sorry to hear you haven’t been feeling well! I hope you are better soon. It’s good tho that you are getting to a point of purse and perfume peace!


Thank you so much!  I hope to stay in this "peace" for a little while.  It's a bit easier with perfumes because I am not going to be doing any sampling for the rest of the year (to avoid allergies), so there's not really any exposure to temptation, leading to potential purchases.  With handbags though -- well, I am here on the purse forum, and there's lots of temptation around here.  However, my clothing wardrobe is in a flux and needs some attention first.  The pandemic has changed so many things and I suspect a closet overhaul is in the cards for the summer.  However, one thing at a time, and my health and recovering my energy and getting back to some kind of regular exercise is definitely the priority right now.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> Where did you get your pouches?
> 
> I would like to hear from others who use pouches.   Where did you get them?   Are there features that are important in selecting a pouch?  How do they wear?   Any difficulties using them?
> 
> I am interested because I am "switching" challenged, plus I think they might be very helpful for when I travel.





A miscellaneous selection of mine. I’ve bought pouches from all kinds of shops. The black mock croc is from Cuyana, the green quilted & purple tie dye are from Coach outlet, glam squad came from Nordstrom Rack a few years ago, I donut care from DSW, and the white multi colored one from Bloomingdale’s.

I generally like an interior pocket & a wipeable interior, but these are not hard requirements.

I find pouches easier to use because they keep my bags organized. I don’t like stuff all willy-nilly in my bag.

I generally switch SLGs - pouches & wallet - when changing bags. However this is a lot for most people, lol. To make it easier I would recommend using a wallet & pouch that fits in most of your bags.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone.  Just stopping by to say I am recovering from a bad bout of the flu.  Completely unexpected at this time of the year.  Anyway, obviously, I haven't really been interested in bags, or perfumes or suchlike for a little while.  It's perhaps a temporary thing, but my interest in bags has waned a lot.  Likewise with perfumes -- between allergies earlier in the year, and now this, I have come to realize I tend to wear a small group of favorite fragrances on the repeat, and don't need the majority of my perfume collection.  I've reached purse peace and most definitely perfume peace, at least for the time being!  My goal now is really to pay more attention to my health, increase energy and stay healthy for the rest of the year!


Hope you feel better very soon! Hugs


----------



## baghabitz34

FizzyWater said:


> I like the Longchamp Le Foulonne pouches, as they're sturdy, not too expensive, and come in candy colors.  Though I see they've switched the hardware to gold, dropped the fun colors, and... doubled the price since I started picking them up 5 years ago?  Ugh.  https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/pouch-L2527021P65.html
> 
> The new teensy Le Pliage pouches are super cute, I must say:  https://www.longchamp.com/us/en/products/pouch-with-handle-34175919P65.html





Love the LC pouches!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> Hope you feel better very soon! Hugs


Thank you.      I ended up missing a weekend outing with friends (drive to the lakeside and a long trek) which was disappointing.  But I simply do not have the energy yet for a long day out trekking.
I was having fun thinking about which bag I was going to take from my collection for the weekend, and was even going to post here to get suggestions.  Oh well, maybe there will be another occasion sometime!

On the subject of pouches, I use them mostly for travel, and like the transparent ones.   For everyday local errands and activities, I tend to not use pouches since I don't carry as much on shorter outings.


----------



## dcooney4

Received this bag today. I had ordered and counted it last month. I think it scratches that cognac itch. The woman that made it did a really nice job and the Crossbody strap is adjustable and removable which I love.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> So sorry about the family health issues.


Thank you.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I will be thinking of you and wishing you and yours better health.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I have been challenging myself to wear bags that have not seen the light of day in a long time or ever. It is now quite a bit warmer here and sunny so no more excuses. Anyone else care to join?


Meeeeeee! 

I've had so much family health stuff maxxing me out I haven't paid attention to my outfits. I think it would do me good to "dress up" a bit, even if I'm just going to the grocery store or taking my Mom to a doctor's appointment. No reason why I can't carry a nice bag and amp up my jeans-and-sweater with an H scarf.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Hahaha! Prob not enough of a reason, but I know what you mean. I don’t wear a lot of colors that _I _feel go with red, but sometimes a girl just wants a red bag ya know?


I know! I know! That's why I asked Mr. PG for a red Balenciaga Town for my birthday last year! (From a reseller, because Balenciaga doesn't make the Town any more.) Color me red… and happy!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> I know! I know! That's why I asked Mr. PG for a red Balenciaga Town for my birthday last year! (From a reseller, because Balenciaga doesn't make the Town any more.) Color me red… and happy!
> 
> View attachment 5421399


Good heavens - that’s a fantastic Red!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I know! I know! That's why I asked Mr. PG for a red Balenciaga Town for my birthday last year! (From a reseller, because Balenciaga doesn't make the Town any more.) Color me red… and happy!
> 
> View attachment 5421399


Love it!


----------



## baghabitz34

JVSXOXO said:


> Hi ladies! I'd love to join this conversation after doing a lot of shopping around and obsessing over my next purchase lately. I have 1-2 bags on the way (one is a waitlist item that I may not get) but after that, I really want to focus on appreciating and using what I have. My biggest issue is feeling like I don't have time to regularly switch my bags and I don't really have many reasons to - I'm a toddler mom and work from home, so I'm not dressing up like I used to when I worked on campus. I mainly get out for Target runs and literally walk to my son's daycare to pick him up 3 days a week and I don't carry a bag at all there. But I do have a little family trip coming up next week and my husband and I have been doing monthly date nights now that we feel comfortable with my son sleeping over at my mom's. I am hoping to get out more with my friends for brunches or drinks now that our weather is nice enough to be outside again. So hopefully I'll have more reasons to switch out of my go-to bag on the horizon!


Welcome, the more the merrier!


----------



## JVSXOXO

baghabitz34 said:


> Welcome, the more the merrier!



Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone.  Just stopping by to say I am recovering from a bad bout of the flu.  Completely unexpected at this time of the year.  Anyway, obviously, I haven't really been interested in bags, or perfumes or suchlike for a little while.  It's perhaps a temporary thing, but my interest in bags has waned a lot.  Likewise with perfumes -- between allergies earlier in the year, and now this, I have come to realize I tend to wear a small group of favorite fragrances on the repeat, and don't need the majority of my perfume collection.  I've reached purse peace and most definitely perfume peace, at least for the time being!  My goal now is really to pay more attention to my health, increase energy and stay healthy for the rest of the year!


Glad to hear you’re starting to feel better


----------



## Cordeliere

ElainePG said:


> I know! I know! That's why I asked Mr. PG for a red Balenciaga Town for my birthday last year! (From a reseller, because Balenciaga doesn't make the Town any more.) Color me red… and happy!
> 
> View attachment 5421399


Gorgeous!


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> No reason why I can't carry a nice bag and amp up my jeans-and-sweater with an H scarf.



Love this!!! I am all about dressing up with the SLIGHTEST provocation - drives DH nuts. And dressing up doesn’t always have to be super fancy, sometimes it can just be looking well ut-together, as it were.



ElainePG said:


> I know! I know! That's why I asked Mr. PG for a red Balenciaga Town for my birthday last year! (From a reseller, because Balenciaga doesn't make the Town any more.) Color me red… and happy!
> 
> View attachment 5421399



Yes! This is beautiful. Looks like a stunning red, and super luxe AND functional!

I hope to find my perfect red bag someday… still searching.


----------



## Cordeliere

I just booked our 2023 vacation to Japan during cherry blossom season.  To get accommodations during that time frame, you have to book a year in advance.   I am being optimistic that the country will be open to international tourists then.  They just opened to tourists in tour groups, but not to individuals.  That is the pattern that Israel followed to re-open, so based on our Israel experience, I have the faith that it will work out and Japan will be open to us.   I booked all hotels that can be cancelled at the last minute.   The airline will give us our frequent flyer miles back if we cancel, so booking now is zero risk.  The yen is currently at a two decade low in terms of exchange rates with the dollar, so we think it will be really cheap in terms of what is normal.   Also, based on our experience of going to the uncrowded Rose Bowl Parade back in January, we are hoping Japan will not be as packed as usual because of covid fears.   Needless to say, we are excited. 

One shocking thing that I learned is Japan is a cash economy.   Hotels take credit cards, but restaurants and everything else do not take plastic.  They don't even have the infrastructure to take credit cards. That means people walk around with great wads of yen.   It is supposedly very safe and great gobs of cash is not a problem.  I have the reverse problem.  I don't have the infrastructure to deal with cash.  I carry emergency cash in my purse, but pay for EVERYTHING with credit cards.  Cash?  What's that?  Does it go stale?  Seriously, even parking meters take credit cards now. 

Isn't dealing with great wads of cash a first world problem?   I am thinking a purse pouch could be the thing.  In an ideal world, I would carry a bag that has an attached purse pouch, but that is not happening.  The bag I plan to take does not even have an interior ring. 

*Does anyone know of a pouch with dividers to accommodate the denominations? * Yeah, I know that sounds like the description of a wallet.   I am resisting wallet notions since I have visions of great gobs of bills being unpleasantly jammed in a wallet.  I guess it would help if I understood how many denominations I will be dealing with.    One dollar converts to 134 yen.  So a $10 purchase would be $1,340 yen.   A $100 purchase would be $13,400 yen.  

DH just suggest I look up the currencies.  So smart.   "Currently, there are *1, 5, 10, 50, 100 and 500 yen coins* in circulation since 2009. Concerning banknotes, the current series was issued in 2004 with *1,000*, *2,000*, *5,000* and *10,000 yen notes *in circulation".

*Coins!  Yikes!*  I don't want to be "moneybags".    Any thoughts, wise ladies, about bag infrastructure for managing bills and coins?   Anybody been to Japan (or other country that runs on cash) and have first hand experience with this?


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I just booked our 2023 vacation to Japan during cherry blossom season.  To get accommodations during that time frame, you have to book a year in advance.   I am being optimistic that the country will be open to international tourists then.  They just opened to tourists in tour groups, but not to individuals.  That is the pattern that Israel followed to re-open, so based on our Israel experience, I have the faith that it will work out and Japan will be open to us.   I booked all hotels that can be cancelled at the last minute.   The airline will give us our frequent flyer miles back if we cancel, so booking now is zero risk.  The yen is currently at a two decade low in terms of exchange rates with the dollar, so we think it will be really cheap in terms of what is normal.   Also, based on our experience of going to the uncrowded Rose Bowl Parade back in January, we are hoping Japan will not be as packed as usual because of covid fears.   Needless to say, we are excited.
> 
> One shocking thing that I learned is Japan is a cash economy.   Hotels take credit cards, but restaurants and everything else do not take plastic.  They don't even have the infrastructure to take credit cards. That means people walk around with great wads of yen.   It is supposedly very safe and great gobs of cash is not a problem.  I have the reverse problem.  I don't have the infrastructure to deal with cash.  I carry emergency cash in my purse, but pay for EVERYTHING with credit cards.  Cash?  What's that?  Does it go stale?  Seriously, even parking meters take credit cards now.
> 
> Isn't dealing with great wads of cash a first world problem?   I am thinking a purse pouch could be the thing.  In an ideal world, I would carry a bag that has an attached purse pouch, but that is not happening.  The bag I plan to take does not even have an interior ring.
> 
> *Does anyone know of a pouch with dividers to accommodate the denominations? * Yeah, I know that sounds like the description of a wallet.   I am resisting wallet notions since I have visions of great gobs of bills being unpleasantly jammed in a wallet.  I guess it would help if I understood how many denominations I will be dealing with.    One dollar converts to 134 yen.  So a $10 purchase would be $1,340 yen.   A $100 purchase would be $13,400 yen.
> 
> DH just suggest I look up the currencies.  So smart.   "Currently, there are *1, 5, 10, 50, 100 and 500 yen coins* in circulation since 2009. Concerning banknotes, the current series was issued in 2004 with *1,000*, *2,000*, *5,000* and *10,000 yen notes *in circulation".
> 
> *Coins!  Yikes!*  I don't want to be "moneybags".    Any thoughts, wise ladies, about bag infrastructure for managing bills and coins?   Anybody been to Japan (or other country that runs on cash) and have first hand experience with this?



coins??????????? I barely carry cash lol. 

Someone told me about prepaid travel money cards which I took to mean something like a travelers check (remember those lol) protected with a pin.

not elegant, but perhaps a simple bank envelope


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cordeliere said:


> I just booked our 2023 vacation to Japan during cherry blossom season.  To get accommodations during that time frame, you have to book a year in advance.   I am being optimistic that the country will be open to international tourists then.  They just opened to tourists in tour groups, but not to individuals.  That is the pattern that Israel followed to re-open, so based on our Israel experience, I have the faith that it will work out and Japan will be open to us.   I booked all hotels that can be cancelled at the last minute.   The airline will give us our frequent flyer miles back if we cancel, so booking now is zero risk.  The yen is currently at a two decade low in terms of exchange rates with the dollar, so we think it will be really cheap in terms of what is normal.   Also, based on our experience of going to the uncrowded Rose Bowl Parade back in January, we are hoping Japan will not be as packed as usual because of covid fears.   Needless to say, we are excited.
> 
> One shocking thing that I learned is Japan is a cash economy.   Hotels take credit cards, but restaurants and everything else do not take plastic.  They don't even have the infrastructure to take credit cards. That means people walk around with great wads of yen.   It is supposedly very safe and great gobs of cash is not a problem.  I have the reverse problem.  I don't have the infrastructure to deal with cash.  I carry emergency cash in my purse, but pay for EVERYTHING with credit cards.  Cash?  What's that?  Does it go stale?  Seriously, even parking meters take credit cards now.
> 
> Isn't dealing with great wads of cash a first world problem?   I am thinking a purse pouch could be the thing.  In an ideal world, I would carry a bag that has an attached purse pouch, but that is not happening.  The bag I plan to take does not even have an interior ring.
> 
> *Does anyone know of a pouch with dividers to accommodate the denominations? * Yeah, I know that sounds like the description of a wallet.   I am resisting wallet notions since I have visions of great gobs of bills being unpleasantly jammed in a wallet.  I guess it would help if I understood how many denominations I will be dealing with.    One dollar converts to 134 yen.  So a $10 purchase would be $1,340 yen.   A $100 purchase would be $13,400 yen.
> 
> DH just suggest I look up the currencies.  So smart.   "Currently, there are *1, 5, 10, 50, 100 and 500 yen coins* in circulation since 2009. Concerning banknotes, the current series was issued in 2004 with *1,000*, *2,000*, *5,000* and *10,000 yen notes *in circulation".
> 
> *Coins!  Yikes!*  I don't want to be "moneybags".    Any thoughts, wise ladies, about bag infrastructure for managing bills and coins?   Anybody been to Japan (or other country that runs on cash) and have first hand experience with this?



I would make my DH carry the cash


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> coins??????????? I barely carry cash lol.


Exactly!   It is slightly embarrassing to be so panic'd over dealing with cash, but I hate it.



JVSXOXO said:


> I would make my DH carry the cash



Well DH does have pockets, but I expect to go places without him that he is not that interested in.


I have done a little research.   The average Japanese person carries about the equivalent of $200 a day.   Duh.  That is what hotel safes are for.

Japanese money is larger than dollars.  The Japanese frown on folding cash.  They keep money pristine.  (That rules out DH as money handler).  Money has to be accepted with both hands.   Sounds like pressure to me.

I googled what do Japanese carry their money in.   51% of those with incomes of $10 million yen ($75,000) carry bifold wallets, and 35% carry long wallets.  What do the other 14% do?  For men, bifold wallet convene stability and success.   Do women's wallet signal status?

I did learn there are such things called Japanese wallets that are sized to accomodate Japanese bills.  Duh squared.  They sell them on Etsy.   I found one I really like for bills.  
https://www.etsy.com/listing/100892...rch_query=japanese+wallet&ref=sr_gallery-5-13

I am still sort of freaked about dealing with the coins.   Apparently tourists prefer to use bills because they are easier to understand, but the change comes back to them in coins. Tourists end up with a large number of coins adding up to substantial lost value when they don't spend them.  There are even articles on how to get rid of coins:  Vending machines, donations at shrines, public transportation, tiny toys that come in vending machines. etc. etc etc.   

Other than tiny cloth coin purses, I haven't figured out how the Japanese carry coins.  They probably don't let them build up.   I would look for a purse sized organizer for coins but who knows what size their coins are.  If they are really mean, they will all be the same size and impossible to tell apart.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone.  Just stopping by to say I am recovering from a bad bout of the flu.  Completely unexpected at this time of the year.  Anyway, obviously, I haven't really been interested in bags, or perfumes or suchlike for a little while.  It's perhaps a temporary thing, but my interest in bags has waned a lot.  Likewise with perfumes -- between allergies earlier in the year, and now this, I have come to realize I tend to wear a small group of favorite fragrances on the repeat, and don't need the majority of my perfume collection.  I've reached purse peace and most definitely perfume peace, at least for the time being!  My goal now is really to pay more attention to my health, increase energy and stay healthy for the rest of the year!


Sorry you were so sick, and hope you feel better soon.




baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5421257
> 
> A miscellaneous selection of mine. I’ve bought pouches from all kinds of shops. The black mock croc is from Cuyana, the green quilted & purple tie dye are from Coach outlet, glam squad came from Nordstrom Rack a few years ago, I donut care from DSW, and the white multi colored one from Bloomingdale’s.


That 'I don't care' bag is fantastic! 




dcooney4 said:


> Received this bag today. I had ordered and counted it last month. I think it scratches that cognac itch. The woman that made it did a really nice job and the Crossbody strap is adjustable and removable which I love.


It's beautiful! 




ElainePG said:


> I know! I know! That's why I asked Mr. PG for a red Balenciaga Town for my birthday last year! (From a reseller, because Balenciaga doesn't make the Town any more.) Color me red… and happy!
> 
> View attachment 5421399


Is that the fabled Rouge Theatre red?


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I just booked our 2023 vacation to Japan during cherry blossom season.  To get accommodations during that time frame, you have to book a year in advance.   I am being optimistic that the country will be open to international tourists then.  They just opened to tourists in tour groups, but not to individuals.  That is the pattern that Israel followed to re-open, so based on our Israel experience, I have the faith that it will work out and Japan will be open to us.   I booked all hotels that can be cancelled at the last minute.   The airline will give us our frequent flyer miles back if we cancel, so booking now is zero risk.  The yen is currently at a two decade low in terms of exchange rates with the dollar, so we think it will be really cheap in terms of what is normal.   Also, based on our experience of going to the uncrowded Rose Bowl Parade back in January, we are hoping Japan will not be as packed as usual because of covid fears.   Needless to say, we are excited.
> 
> One shocking thing that I learned is Japan is a cash economy.   Hotels take credit cards, but restaurants and everything else do not take plastic.  They don't even have the infrastructure to take credit cards. That means people walk around with great wads of yen.   It is supposedly very safe and great gobs of cash is not a problem.  I have the reverse problem.  I don't have the infrastructure to deal with cash.  I carry emergency cash in my purse, but pay for EVERYTHING with credit cards.  Cash?  What's that?  Does it go stale?  Seriously, even parking meters take credit cards now.
> 
> Isn't dealing with great wads of cash a first world problem?   I am thinking a purse pouch could be the thing.  In an ideal world, I would carry a bag that has an attached purse pouch, but that is not happening.  The bag I plan to take does not even have an interior ring.
> 
> *Does anyone know of a pouch with dividers to accommodate the denominations? * Yeah, I know that sounds like the description of a wallet.   I am resisting wallet notions since I have visions of great gobs of bills being unpleasantly jammed in a wallet.  I guess it would help if I understood how many denominations I will be dealing with.    One dollar converts to 134 yen.  So a $10 purchase would be $1,340 yen.   A $100 purchase would be $13,400 yen.
> 
> DH just suggest I look up the currencies.  So smart.   "Currently, there are *1, 5, 10, 50, 100 and 500 yen coins* in circulation since 2009. Concerning banknotes, the current series was issued in 2004 with *1,000*, *2,000*, *5,000* and *10,000 yen notes *in circulation".
> 
> *Coins!  Yikes!*  I don't want to be "moneybags".    Any thoughts, wise ladies, about bag infrastructure for managing bills and coins?   Anybody been to Japan (or other country that runs on cash) and have first hand experience with this?


When I interrailed around Europe age 18 (pre owning a credit card so with cash and travellers cheques) I used several systems. We had nowhere safe as we were in hostels and moving every few days. Plus it was pre bag days for me. 

1. A cotton money belt under my clothes for the cheques, most notes and passport etc. Not attractive but very functional. 
2. My bra! I put some notes in there to keep them completely safe. I’ve got a tiny chest so just increased the padding. 
3. A close fitting nylon bumbag for my money for that day. (uk speak for belt bag) 

It worked okay. A pouch is a good idea but split your money up into several locations if you can. Coins probably less of an issue than storing your larger notes. 

Your trip sounds completely heavenly btw. Im already really looking forward to your travel posts.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cordeliere said:


> Exactly!   It is slightly embarrassing to be so panic'd over dealing with cash, but I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well DH does have pockets, but I expect to go places without him that he is not that interested in.
> 
> 
> I have done a little research.   The average Japanese person carries about the equivalent of $200 a day.   Duh.  That is what hotel safes are for.
> 
> Japanese money is larger than dollars.  The Japanese frown on folding cash.  They keep money pristine.  (That rules out DH as money handler).  Money has to be accepted with both hands.   Sounds like pressure to me.
> 
> I googled what do Japanese carry their money in.   51% of those with incomes of $10 million yen ($75,000) carry bifold wallets, and 35% carry long wallets.  What do the other 14% do?  For men, bifold wallet convene stability and success.   Do women's wallet signal status?
> 
> I did learn there are such things called Japanese wallets that are sized to accomodate Japanese bills.  Duh squared.  They sell them on Etsy.   I found one I really like for bills.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/100892...rch_query=japanese+wallet&ref=sr_gallery-5-13
> 
> I am still sort of freaked about dealing with the coins.   Apparently tourists prefer to use bills because they are easier to understand, but the change comes back to them in coins. Tourists end up with a large number of coins adding up to substantial lost value when they don't spend them.  There are even articles on how to get rid of coins:  Vending machines, donations at shrines, public transportation, tiny toys that come in vending machines. etc. etc etc.
> 
> Other than tiny cloth coin purses, I haven't figured out how the Japanese carry coins.  They probably don't let them build up.   I would look for a purse sized organizer for coins but who knows what size their coins are.  If they are really mean, they will all be the same size and impossible to tell apart.



I know it’s easy to stress about the details before a trip but just keep doing your research! I’m sure you’ll figure out the best system for you. I would probably bring a couple of bill holders and coin cases in case your husband does end up carrying some cash too. Maybe you can find a chart with the different coin pictures and amounts to reference (in your hotel room) if you end up with a lot of different kinds. Best of luck!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Sorry you were so sick, and hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> That 'I don't care' bag is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the fabled Rouge Theatre red?


Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Alienza

Cordeliere said:


> Exactly!   It is slightly embarrassing to be so panic'd over dealing with cash, but I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well DH does have pockets, but I expect to go places without him that he is not that interested in.
> 
> 
> I have done a little research.   The average Japanese person carries about the equivalent of $200 a day.   Duh.  That is what hotel safes are for.
> 
> Japanese money is larger than dollars.  The Japanese frown on folding cash.  They keep money pristine.  (That rules out DH as money handler).  Money has to be accepted with both hands.   Sounds like pressure to me.
> 
> I googled what do Japanese carry their money in.   51% of those with incomes of $10 million yen ($75,000) carry bifold wallets, and 35% carry long wallets.  What do the other 14% do?  For men, bifold wallet convene stability and success.   Do women's wallet signal status?
> 
> I did learn there are such things called Japanese wallets that are sized to accomodate Japanese bills.  Duh squared.  They sell them on Etsy.   I found one I really like for bills.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/100892...rch_query=japanese+wallet&ref=sr_gallery-5-13
> 
> I am still sort of freaked about dealing with the coins.   Apparently tourists prefer to use bills because they are easier to understand, but the change comes back to them in coins. Tourists end up with a large number of coins adding up to substantial lost value when they don't spend them.  There are even articles on how to get rid of coins:  Vending machines, donations at shrines, public transportation, tiny toys that come in vending machines. etc. etc etc.
> 
> Other than tiny cloth coin purses, I haven't figured out how the Japanese carry coins.  They probably don't let them build up.   I would look for a purse sized organizer for coins but who knows what size their coins are.  If they are really mean, they will all be the same size and impossible to tell apart.



When we went to Japan 13 years ago, we paid for most things with credit card. we only used cash for little things. So I think you can still pay for most things with credit cards now as well.

You might want to try to use a travel wallet. Yen should fit in travel wallet.  Or you can get a Chanel yen sized wallet. Japan is pretty safe so you can just carry your wallet in your handbag. No need for anti theft bags/wallet. I usually just take a smaller wallet but one that has 2 notes compartments (for 2 currencies) and 1 coin compartment.

I highly recommend trying vending machines in Japan. They sell all kinds of things. Its really cool . So save the coins for vending machine!. These days vending machines in my country sell anything from potted plants to mascara. But back then our vending machines were basic so I was very excited to see the weird and wonderful things sold in vending machines in Japan.
We also went during Sakura season. In my opinion it is the best time to visit Japan. Its beautiful. People go out to the parks, take photos with cherry blossoms, have picnic, there are outdoor markets with lots of interesting food and there are celebrations at some temples. You will love it! Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## lill_canele

dcooney4 said:


> I have been challenging myself to wear bags that have not seen the light of day in a long time or ever. It is now quite a bit warmer here and sunny so no more excuses. Anyone else care to join?



Yes! But for me it's not for bags but for clothes! I wear scrubs 4-5 times a week and so I only really wear my clothes for work events or on weekends. I can wear business casual clothes for work but scrubs are just too comfortable.   




Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone.  Just stopping by to say I am recovering from a bad bout of the flu.  Completely unexpected at this time of the year.  Anyway, obviously, I haven't really been interested in bags, or perfumes or suchlike for a little while.  It's perhaps a temporary thing, but my interest in bags has waned a lot.  Likewise with perfumes -- between allergies earlier in the year, and now this, I have come to realize I tend to wear a small group of favorite fragrances on the repeat, and don't need the majority of my perfume collection.  I've reached purse peace and most definitely perfume peace, at least for the time being!  My goal now is really to pay more attention to my health, increase energy and stay healthy for the rest of the year!



Oh no, get better soon! I have a similar feeling. Not at purse peace but I've hit my bag quota for this year and I'm not really interested in buying any bags anytime soon or in the near future. My husband and I just went back to the gym for the first time in 2 years and 3 months and it was amazing! Of course, we're very sore haha, it's been almost a week and we're still sore, but I'm looking forward to another gym session this weekend! 



Cordeliere said:


> I just booked our 2023 vacation to Japan during cherry blossom season.  To get accommodations during that time frame, you have to book a year in advance.   I am being optimistic that the country will be open to international tourists then.  They just opened to tourists in tour groups, but not to individuals.  That is the pattern that Israel followed to re-open, so based on our Israel experience, I have the faith that it will work out and Japan will be open to us.   I booked all hotels that can be cancelled at the last minute.   The airline will give us our frequent flyer miles back if we cancel, so booking now is zero risk.  The yen is currently at a two decade low in terms of exchange rates with the dollar, so we think it will be really cheap in terms of what is normal.   Also, based on our experience of going to the uncrowded Rose Bowl Parade back in January, we are hoping Japan will not be as packed as usual because of covid fears.   Needless to say, we are excited.
> 
> One shocking thing that I learned is Japan is a cash economy.   Hotels take credit cards, but restaurants and everything else do not take plastic.  They don't even have the infrastructure to take credit cards. That means people walk around with great wads of yen.   It is supposedly very safe and great gobs of cash is not a problem.  I have the reverse problem.  I don't have the infrastructure to deal with cash.  I carry emergency cash in my purse, but pay for EVERYTHING with credit cards.  Cash?  What's that?  Does it go stale?  Seriously, even parking meters take credit cards now.
> 
> Isn't dealing with great wads of cash a first world problem?   I am thinking a purse pouch could be the thing.  In an ideal world, I would carry a bag that has an attached purse pouch, but that is not happening.  The bag I plan to take does not even have an interior ring.
> 
> *Does anyone know of a pouch with dividers to accommodate the denominations? * Yeah, I know that sounds like the description of a wallet.   I am resisting wallet notions since I have visions of great gobs of bills being unpleasantly jammed in a wallet.  I guess it would help if I understood how many denominations I will be dealing with.    One dollar converts to 134 yen.  So a $10 purchase would be $1,340 yen.   A $100 purchase would be $13,400 yen.
> 
> DH just suggest I look up the currencies.  So smart.   "Currently, there are *1, 5, 10, 50, 100 and 500 yen coins* in circulation since 2009. Concerning banknotes, the current series was issued in 2004 with *1,000*, *2,000*, *5,000* and *10,000 yen notes *in circulation".
> 
> *Coins!  Yikes!*  I don't want to be "moneybags".    Any thoughts, wise ladies, about bag infrastructure for managing bills and coins?   Anybody been to Japan (or other country that runs on cash) and have first hand experience with this?



Ooo fun! It's been a while since I've been to Japan. Have a safe and wonderful trip!
I've seen special coin slot wallets for Japanese money. The only 2 caveats is that 1) they're hard to find 2) they only fit Japanese coins lol


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Still focusing on small things to get me through a difficult patch. How about these two beauties?
> View attachment 5419787


Yes, indeed! Just look at that FACE!!!!! (The dog, silly, not the handbag!)


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> All this talk of travel plans is making me  start thinking about my forthcoming family short break to the south of France. Just 4 weeks to go. Not going to work this week as still having ongoing issues but hopefully I’ll be better by then. I’m increasing my meds  which I have very mixed feelings about but should hopefully help. Anyway, the trip is something to plan and look forward to so a good distraction from everything else I have going on.
> 
> So, bag choices, my Loewe basket is big but would perhaps allow me to pop my mini Alexa inside and take both as hand luggage. The Loewe is good for markets and the beach but big to carry all day where a backpack or larger crossbody would be better. I love my mini Alexa so much I’d like to make it work but it doesn’t hold huge amounts! I have a Coach which is a bit bigger and lovely too.
> View attachment 5420394
> 
> View attachment 5420399
> 
> I was vaguely wondering about buying a longchamp instead but it seems a shame not to use the basket? Thoughts?
> View attachment 5420397
> 
> View attachment 5420393
> 
> Then I just need to pick an alternative evening bag as a change. So it’s my tan Lily or new brioche (or possibly both depending on space and what dresses I pack).
> View attachment 5420395
> View attachment 5420396
> 
> I probably need some new slightly larger shorts for daytime but might stick to short dresses for day and maxi ones for evening as it’s a city break.
> 
> Clearly I’m not good at travelling light. It’s just a mini break!


These bags are all lovely. I honestly prefer the straw basket bag to the Longchamp, but that's probably because I use my Longchamp bags for shopping (and therefore don't count them) rather than as "actual" handbags. I do like the color, though.

I like your little brioche bag for evening. I tend to pack light, so that would be the one I'd take for evening. I wouldn't take two. In our house, I pack light, and Mr. PG packs everything in his closet!


----------



## ElainePG

JVSXOXO said:


> Hi ladies! I'd love to join this conversation after doing a lot of shopping around and obsessing over my next purchase lately. I have 1-2 bags on the way (one is a waitlist item that I may not get) but after that, I really want to focus on appreciating and using what I have. My biggest issue is feeling like I don't have time to regularly switch my bags and I don't really have many reasons to - I'm a toddler mom and work from home, so I'm not dressing up like I used to when I worked on campus. I mainly get out for Target runs and literally walk to my son's daycare to pick him up 3 days a week and I don't carry a bag at all there. But I do have a little family trip coming up next week and my husband and I have been doing monthly date nights now that we feel comfortable with my son sleeping over at my mom's. I am hoping to get out more with my friends for brunches or drinks now that our weather is nice enough to be outside again. So hopefully I'll have more reasons to switch out of my go-to bag on the horizon!


So nice to meet you! This is a lovely thread. The date nights sound like such a good idea; hopefully you'll be able to do a bit more dressing up, and have a chance to carry your bags.

When your new bags (or bags) arrive, we'd love to see photos. If you have a chance. Difficult with a toddler, but pix are always fun.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my gosh, guys!!! I got a unicorn! The Gucci mono tote I had mentioned the other day. The bag I really wanted but was always more than I wanted to spend but I found this one that was discounted with an additional coupon on top of it. It had a small but noticeable stain on it that I thought looked like blood and a few scratches on the bottom. I think the stain scared people off. I figured worst case, I could cover the stain with something…like a cute bee patch. The corners and straps looked great. Well, it arrived today and it was indeed a blood stain. Well, after 15-20 mins of careful cleaning with baby wipes and a very soft toothbrush with dish soap and Oxyclean, the stain is 90% gone and I am left with a stunning bag that is everything I could have hoped for! I love it! It is so much nicer than I imagined in terms of quality and condition. I thought the leather was brown, but it is bronze, which really looks pretty. I have had a really rough time the last few days and this is such a mood lifter. I have Gucci purse peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420704


This is beyond gorgeous! Good for you, for being able to lift 90% of the stain off.

I'm sorry you've been going through a difficult time. So glad that this bag (at a bargain price, yet!) was a spirit-lifter.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag spill! At the moment, and for at least a year now, Coach. I fell in love with the orange paisley canvas and got the brown leather one to coordinate. All were purchased on Poshmark and Mercari. I wanted them all as flat as possible to minimize bulk. I use the orange pouch as a wallet for receipts, gift cards and credit cards I don’t use much. The card holder is for license, debit, insurance and two credit cards, cash and coins with attached key ring. The brown one holds lip stick, lip balm, emery board, blotting papers, tape measure, mints, pen and soap leaves. I also carry my iPhone SE 2020. I use small/medium handbags. This is a medium bag (12x8x4) and I have tons of room.
> View attachment 5420769
> View attachment 5420771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420775


Very cute pouches! I have some nice ones in my closet, not doing me a bit of good! 

I love your idea of the way you use a pouch to hold mints, a pen, etc. I just toss those things into my bag, but I'm gonna try putting them in a pouch and see how it works, since I'm trying to be better about switching bags every day and it's a pain in the whatsis to fish these things out at the end of the day.

(Off she goes, to find a cute pouch in the closet!)


----------



## ElainePG

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone.  Just stopping by to say I am recovering from a bad bout of the flu.  Completely unexpected at this time of the year.  Anyway, obviously, I haven't really been interested in bags, or perfumes or suchlike for a little while.  It's perhaps a temporary thing, but my interest in bags has waned a lot.  Likewise with perfumes -- between allergies earlier in the year, and now this, I have come to realize I tend to wear a small group of favorite fragrances on the repeat, and don't need the majority of my perfume collection.  I've reached purse peace and most definitely perfume peace, at least for the time being!  My goal now is really to pay more attention to my health, increase energy and stay healthy for the rest of the year!


So sorry to hear that you got flattened by the flu. You must have been scared it was Covid. Glad it wasn't.

Your new goal makes a lot of sense to me. Best wishes for staying healthy & strong.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I followed my own advice and listed a bag to bring new viewers. I had gotten an offer on the bag that was under what I was asking. I decided to wait till this morning and remove the bag from sale as I adore the color. I woke up this morning and it sold for asking price . It also brought new people and sold an slg. It was not an expensive bag but kind of regret listing it. I know it was the right thing to do as I have not been wearing it . I think it is because the color is no longer available. *Do regret selling inexpensive bags ever*?


No, I don't. And I don't regret donating bags, either. Out of sight, out of mind! And then the purse closet has more room in it, which makes me happy. I just try VERY hard not to think about filling it up again…


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Received this bag today. I had ordered and counted it last month. I think it scratches that cognac itch. The woman that made it did a really nice job and the Crossbody strap is adjustable and removable which I love.


You always find the BEST bags! I've just gone over to her web site. I do have a cognac bag already (my Valentino Rockstud) but… maybe…


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Good heavens - that’s a fantastic Red!


Thank you! And I adore the silver hardware, too. Not so easy to find a red bag with SHW.

I was so excited to find it on a trusted reseller site. Sent the link to Mr. PG, and… ta-da!… my birthday present, all sorted.


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> Exactly!   It is slightly embarrassing to be so panic'd over dealing with cash, but I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well DH does have pockets, but I expect to go places without him that he is not that interested in.
> 
> 
> I have done a little research.   The average Japanese person carries about the equivalent of $200 a day.   Duh.  That is what hotel safes are for.
> 
> Japanese money is larger than dollars.  The Japanese frown on folding cash.  They keep money pristine.  (That rules out DH as money handler).  Money has to be accepted with both hands.   Sounds like pressure to me.
> 
> I googled what do Japanese carry their money in.   51% of those with incomes of $10 million yen ($75,000) carry bifold wallets, and 35% carry long wallets.  What do the other 14% do?  For men, bifold wallet convene stability and success.   Do women's wallet signal status?
> 
> I did learn there are such things called Japanese wallets that are sized to accomodate Japanese bills.  Duh squared.  They sell them on Etsy.   I found one I really like for bills.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/100892...rch_query=japanese+wallet&ref=sr_gallery-5-13
> 
> I am still sort of freaked about dealing with the coins.   Apparently tourists prefer to use bills because they are easier to understand, but the change comes back to them in coins. Tourists end up with a large number of coins adding up to substantial lost value when they don't spend them.  There are even articles on how to get rid of coins:  Vending machines, donations at shrines, public transportation, tiny toys that come in vending machines. etc. etc etc.
> 
> Other than tiny cloth coin purses, I haven't figured out how the Japanese carry coins.  They probably don't let them build up.   I would look for a purse sized organizer for coins but who knows what size their coins are.  If they are really mean, they will all be the same size and impossible to tell apart.


I love the Japanese wallet that you found on Etsy. You're doing some fantastic research in advance of your trip.

Can't help you with any of the currency, since Pr. PG and I have never travelled to Japan. The closest we've come is being serious haiku poets. Mr. PG is more serious than I am; he's won tons of haiku contests, both in the U.S. and internationally. I've won a few, but not nearly as many as he has.

we listen
to oboe duets —
spring rain


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> Is that the fabled Rouge Theatre red?


It's *Rouge Coquelicot*. I don't know what year it was produced.


----------



## JVSXOXO

ElainePG said:


> So nice to meet you! This is a lovely thread. The date nights sound like such a good idea; hopefully you'll be able to do a bit more dressing up, and have a chance to carry your bags.
> 
> When your new bags (or bags) arrive, we'd love to see photos. If you have a chance. Difficult with a toddler, but pix are always fun.



Thank you for the warm welcome! I have been getting cute for our date nights and carrying my nice bags.

Unfortunately the bag I was most excited about arrived damaged and not even gift wrapped like I ordered. I think maybe I got a return because the hardware appeared to have wear already (and wasn’t wrapped like you’d typically expect) and the bag had a noticeable scuff on the front! Very disappointing. And now I’ll have to wait for a replacement.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Received this bag today. I had ordered and counted it last month. I think it scratches that cognac itch. The woman that made it did a really nice job and the Crossbody strap is adjustable and removable which I love.


I've just been in touch with Robin at Coastal Hillbilly. I was impressed at how quickly she answered my questions.

What's the leather like on your bag? I'm looking at this one, in this color. It's called the Inner Stitch Crossbody. There's a pocket on the back for a phone.

In the photo, the leather looks nice & smooshy.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! I have been getting cute for our date nights and carrying my nice bags.
> 
> Unfortunately the bag I was most excited about arrived damaged and not even gift wrapped like I ordered. I think maybe I got a return because the hardware appeared to have wear already (and wasn’t wrapped like you’d typically expect) and the bag had a noticeable scuff on the front! Very disappointing. And now I’ll have to wait for a replacement.


I hate when that happens! Why do sellers think it is ok? If a bag is being sold as brand new, it should look like it. And if you buy something and wear or damage it, don’t return it. You own it now.


----------



## JVSXOXO

BowieFan1971 said:


> I hate when that happens! Why do sellers think it is ok? If a bag is being sold as brand new, it should look like it. And if you buy something and wear or damage it, don’t return it. You own it now.



I purchased this  bag directly from the retailer! So there’s really no excuse.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Where did you get your pouches?
> 
> I would like to hear from others who use pouches.   Where did you get them?   Are there features that are important in selecting a pouch?  How do they wear?   Any difficulties using them?
> 
> I am interested because I am "switching" challenged, plus I think they might be very helpful for when I travel.



The pouches I use are homemade- from lovely shopping bags from Paris and from some old leather pants and then painted.  I´m too cheap to buy pouches. Making my own ensures they are the right size for me, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone.  Just stopping by to say I am recovering from a bad bout of the flu.  Completely unexpected at this time of the year.  Anyway, obviously, I haven't really been interested in bags, or perfumes or suchlike for a little while.  It's perhaps a temporary thing, but my interest in bags has waned a lot.  Likewise with perfumes -- between allergies earlier in the year, and now this, I have come to realize I tend to wear a small group of favorite fragrances on the repeat, and don't need the majority of my perfume collection.  I've reached purse peace and most definitely perfume peace, at least for the time being!  My goal now is really to pay more attention to my health, increase energy and stay healthy for the rest of the year!



Get well soon! Sending positive energy your way!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, I followed my own advice and listed a bag to bring new viewers. I had gotten an offer on the bag that was under what I was asking. I decided to wait till this morning and remove the bag from sale as I adore the color. I woke up this morning and it sold for asking price . It also brought new people and sold an slg. It was not an expensive bag but kind of regret listing it. I know it was the right thing to do as I have not been wearing it . I think it is because the color is no longer available. Do regret selling inexpensive bags ever?



Most of the times I´m fine with selling "random" vintage bags, but one or two I sold I later regretted when I caught myself looking at exactly the same style...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Received this bag today. I had ordered and counted it last month. I think it scratches that cognac itch. The woman that made it did a really nice job and the Crossbody strap is adjustable and removable which I love.


Very nice! I love the tassle detail!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

lill_canele said:


> Oh no, get better soon! I have a similar feeling. Not at purse peace but I've hit my bag quota for this year and I'm not really interested in buying any bags anytime soon or in the near future. My husband and I just went back to the gym for the first time in 2 years and 3 months and it was amazing! Of course, we're very sore haha, it's been almost a week and we're still sore, but I'm looking forward to another gym session this weekend!


Thank you!  Glad to hear that you and your husband are back at the gym and enjoying it.  Hopefully, you can keep up the gym visits and stay consistent, without any more interruptions.   My exercise routine is mostly just running and walking, and I haven't been to a gym in ages!

Regarding buying bags, I have the exact same feeling about not being interested in buying any more this year after hitting my bag goals as well.  I still do need a red bag, but it's by no means urgent and I can actually get by just fine without it at present.  I think I saw a picture somewhere of your new Moynat in a gorgeous light blue color?  Congrats on that lovely purchase!  I need to explore Moynat a bit -- do love the look of the Rejane and the Gaby.


ElainePG said:


> So sorry to hear that you got flattened by the flu. You must have been scared it was Covid. Glad it wasn't.
> 
> Your new goal makes a lot of sense to me. Best wishes for staying healthy & strong.


Yes, indeed!  Last year, I did not take the flu shot since I wasn't really out and about much at that time.  Well, this year, I will be taking it for sure!  Thank you for the good wishes.
I think I read earlier that you were facing some family health challenges and so sorry to hear that.  Hope things ease up and everyone maintains good health.

@cowgirlsboots, @baghabitz34 and @JenJBS, thank you for the good health wishes.
@JVSXOXO, sorry to hear your new bag came in a disappointing condition, and I hope the replacement will be perfect!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> coins??????????? I barely carry cash lol.
> 
> Someone told me about prepaid travel money cards which I took to mean something like a travelers check (remember those lol) protected with a pin.
> 
> not elegant, but perhaps a simple bank envelope



I saw a travel wallet from the 60ies on ebay a while ago that had lots of compartments for different currencies and travel documents. Do they do anything like this nowadays!

Maybe a waitress wallet would come in handy. It has lots of compartments, folds out comfortably and even has a coin section.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JVSXOXO said:


> I would make my DH carry the cash


... and I´d be so scared that most of my cash would be in the moneybelt around my waist...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> When I interrailed around Europe age 18 (pre owning a credit card so with cash and travellers cheques) I used several systems. We had nowhere safe as we were in hostels and moving every few days. Plus it was pre bag days for me.
> 
> 1. A cotton money belt under my clothes for the cheques, most notes and passport etc. Not attractive but very functional.
> 2. My bra! I put some notes in there to keep them completely safe. I’ve got a tiny chest so just increased the padding.
> 3. A close fitting nylon bumbag for my money for that day. (uk speak for belt bag)
> 
> It worked okay. A pouch is a good idea but split your money up into several locations if you can. Coins probably less of an issue than storing your larger notes.
> 
> Your trip sounds completely heavenly btw. Im already really looking forward to your travel posts.



I second the bra solution (small chest here too). I used to put money under the insoles of my boots too when I was younger and going on school trips.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JVSXOXO said:


> I purchased this  bag directly from the retailer! So there’s really no excuse.



Absolutely no excuse! What a shame!

But retailers in any field seem to have the annoying habit to send out returns to customers without properly checking them beforehand. A while ago I received a short pj set from H&M, intended to be a present for my DD. I got lucky I had it sent to me, not directly to her, because I very clearly received a returned item: crumpled into the plastic bag and the pj bottoms covered in hair. YUCK!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

@BowieFan1971 
Your Gucci is wonderful! Well done! You are the best bargain detective ever!


----------



## JVSXOXO

cowgirlsboots said:


> Absolutely no excuse! What a shame!
> 
> But retailers in any field seem to have the annoying habit to send out returns to customers without properly checking them beforehand. A while ago I received a short pj set from H&M, intended to be a present for my DD. I got lucky I had it sent to me, not directly to her, because I very clearly received a returned item: crumpled into the plastic bag and the pj bottoms covered in hair. YUCK!!!!



Ugh that’s so gross! So glad you intercepted that. Hopefully I receive a brand new one and actually packaged as a gift next time. I’m so put off.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> I've just been in touch with Robin at Coastal Hillbilly. I was impressed at how quickly she answered my questions.
> 
> What's the leather like on your bag? I'm looking at this one, in this color. It's called the Inner Stitch Crossbody. There's a pocket on the back for a phone.
> 
> In the photo, the leather looks nice & smooshy.
> View attachment 5422180


This is the same bag I bought. I ordered it in canyon tan. The leather is thick yet soft. My zipper is a tad stiff but already getting better. It has a pocket on the back and one inside. This is my first bag from her, but not my last.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> The pouches I use are homemade- from lovely shopping bags from Paris and from some old leather pants and then painted.  I´m too cheap to buy pouches. Making my own ensures they are the right size for me, too.
> 
> View attachment 5422302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422309



You are a talented artist! The cute little turtle is my favorite!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> The pouches I use are homemade- from lovely shopping bags from Paris and from some old leather pants and then painted.  I´m too cheap to buy pouches. Making my own ensures they are the right size for me, too.
> 
> View attachment 5422302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422309


I am absolutely crazy about your pouches.


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> I've seen special coin slot wallets for Japanese money. The only 2 caveats is that 1) they're hard to find 2) they only fit Japanese coins lol
> View attachment 5422095



OMG!!!   These are exactly what I want.  I was starring at the pictures with my mouth hanging open in astonishment, when DH wanted to know what was going on.   Showed him the pic and his mouth hung open in astonishment.    Do you remember where you got this picture?


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> OMG!!!   These are exactly what I want.  I was starring at the pictures with my mouth hanging open in astonishment, when DH wanted to know what was going on.   Showed him the pic and his mouth hung open in astonishment.    Do you remember where you got this picture?



It’s from the Japan Amazon website, so unfortunately it can only be bought in Japan.

You can try this website, but may need to speak to the seller on shipping. 



These things are really tricky to find because I think Japan is probably the only country that really uses something like this. (The US Amazon has one for American coins but I think the coin slots won’t fit the Japanese coin size unfortunately)


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> The pouches I use are homemade- from lovely shopping bags from Paris and from some old leather pants and then painted.  I´m too cheap to buy pouches. Making my own ensures they are the right size for me, too.
> 
> View attachment 5422302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422309


Love your pouches!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> 2. *My bra! *I put some notes in there to keep them completely safe. I’ve got a tiny chest so just increased the padding.  Your trip sounds completely heavenly btw. *Im already really looking forward to your travel posts.*



In 2018 we toured Italy.  Naples has a bad rep for crime because it was the home of the Mafia.  I wanted to walk from the Museum to the local fish market so I could see the neighborhood known for people using the street as their living room (the basso life).  We stopped for coffee.  The establishment owner insisted that I go to the bathroom and put my money and passport in my bra.   Thanks for the comment about my travel posts.



JVSXOXO said:


> I know it’s easy to stress about the details before a trip but just keep doing your research! I’m sure you’ll figure out the best system for you. I would probably bring a couple of bill holders and coin cases in case your husband does end up carrying some cash too. *Maybe you can find a chart with the different coin pictures and amounts to reference (in your hotel room) if you end up with a lot of different kinds.* Best of luck!


My birthday is coming up.  I told DH for my birthday present I want him to go to the currency exchange and see if he can get me a set of the 6 most common Japanese coins.  I want to have it figured out before we go.

Let me add to those welcoming you and your participation.



Alienza said:


> Yen should fit in travel wallet.  Or you can get a Chanel yen sized wallet. Japan is pretty safe so you can just carry your wallet in your handbag.
> 
> *I highly recommend trying vending machines in Japan.* They sell all kinds of things. Its really cool .
> 
> *We also went during Sakura season.*


I just discovered "Chanel Yen Wallets" on Fashionphile.  Very cool.   Thanks for the tip on the vending machines.  I will pay more attention to them.  Sounds like a great place to look for presents for people back home.

Currently I am wondering about clothing so I am thrilled to hear you were there during Sakura season.   We will be there from March 20 to April 20 moving from the south to north.   Someone from a cold climate would probably find the temperatures to be moderate, but where I live it is just warm to really hot.  I will probably be freezing.   I can't figure what weight jacket to wear or how to layer.  Any suggestions?



ElainePG said:


> *The closest we've come is being serious haiku poets. Mr. PG is more serious than I am; he's won tons of haiku contests, both in the U.S. and internationally. I've won a few, but not nearly as many as he has.*
> 
> we listen
> to oboe duets —
> spring rain


That is amazing!


cowgirlsboots said:


> *The pouches I use are homemade- from lovely shopping bags from Paris and from some old leather pants and then painted. * I´m too cheap to buy pouches. Making my own ensures they are the right size for me, too.
> 
> View attachment 5422302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422309


These are so cute!   Make them and sell them on Etsy.



cowgirlsboots said:


> I saw a travel wallet from the 60ies on ebay a while ago that had lots of compartments for different currencies and travel documents. Do they do anything like this nowadays!  *Maybe a waitress wallet would come in handy. It has lots of compartments, folds out comfortably and even has a coin section.*


What is a waitress wallet?


lill_canele said:


> *It’s from the Japan Amazon website, so unfortunately it can only be bought in Japan.
> 
> You can try this website, but may need to speak to the seller on shipping.*
> View attachment 5422396
> 
> 
> These things are really tricky to find because I think Japan is probably the only country that really uses something like this. (The US Amazon has one for American coins but I think the coin slots won’t fit the Japanese coin size unfortunately)


Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## baghabitz34

Using my LV Hyde Park today, a bag I definitely don’t use very often.


The problem is the shoulder strap is a little too short for me. So I only use it when I can hand carry or crook of arm carry the bag, which isn’t often. So I am on the hunt for a strap that will make the bag more functional for me.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> The pouches I use are homemade- from lovely shopping bags from Paris and from some old leather pants and then painted.  I´m too cheap to buy pouches. Making my own ensures they are the right size for me, too.
> 
> View attachment 5422302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422309


I *love* your pouches!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> This is the same bag I bought. I ordered it in canyon tan. The leather is thick yet soft. My zipper is a tad stiff but already getting better. It has a pocket on the back and one inside. This is my first bag from her, but not my last.


Thank you for telling me. I was so impressed that she answered my questions with a personal email about an hour after I wrote. And everything about this bag ticks boxes for me. I think I'd use it a lot.

I'm very, very, *very* tempted… but Mr. PG and I just this afternoon decided to each buy a new pair of birdwatching binoculars. So I may wait until later in the summer to get the bag. 

The binoculars aren't super-expensive, but they're still a frivolous purchase, and so is the bag, and I feel a little funny having TWO frivolous purchases in the same month! Ya know?


----------



## ElainePG

baghabitz34 said:


> Using my LV Hyde Park today, a bag I definitely don’t use very often.
> View attachment 5422415
> 
> The problem is the shoulder strap is a little too short for me. So I only use it when I can hand carry or crook of arm carry the bag, which isn’t often. So I am on the hunt for a strap that will make the bag more functional for me.


This bag is stunning! It's so neutral, I'm sure you'll be able to find the perfect strap for it. Happy hunting!


----------



## Alienza

Cordeliere said:


> In 2018 we toured Italy.  Naples has a bad rep for crime because it was the home of the Mafia.  I wanted to walk from the Museum to the local fish market so I could see the neighborhood known for people using the street as their living room (the basso life).  We stopped for coffee.  The establishment owner insisted that I go to the bathroom and put my money and passport in my bra.   Thanks for the comment about my travel posts.
> 
> 
> My birthday is coming up.  I told DH for my birthday present I want him to go to the currency exchange and see if he can get me a set of the 6 most common Japanese coins.  I want to have it figured out before we go.
> 
> Let me add to those welcoming you and your participation.
> 
> 
> I just discovered "Chanel Yen Wallets" on Fashionphile.  Very cool.   Thanks for the tip on the vending machines.  I will pay more attention to them.  Sounds like a great place to look for presents for people back home.
> 
> Currently I am wondering about clothing so I am thrilled to hear you were there during Sakura season.   We will be there from March 20 to April 20 moving from the south to north.   Someone from a cold climate would probably find the temperatures to be moderate, but where I live it is just warm to really hot.  I will probably be freezing.   I can't figure what weight jacket to wear or how to layer.  Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> That is amazing!
> 
> These are so cute!   Make them and sell them on Etsy.
> 
> 
> Wha
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you.



I think I took a lightly padded jacket and a leather jacket that time. It could get a bit chilly at night. But we only went to Tokyo, Kyoto and Osaka and around Mount Fuji. We didn’t go to the north to Hokkaido. Maybe its a bit colder there. I think layering is better. If you still feel cold, you can get another jacket there. I remember seeing Muji shops everywhere even in train stations. Muji makes really good quality basics
Oh yeah i wore knee high boots most of the time when I was there. I think I packed a pair of sneakers too but in every photo I wore boots so I dont know if I ended up wearing the sneakers or not at all


----------



## Cordeliere

Alienza said:


> I think I took a lightly padded jacket and a leather jacket that time. It could get a bit chilly at night. But we only went to Tokyo, Kyoto and Osaka and around Mount Fuji. We didn’t go to the north to Hokkaido. Maybe its a bit colder there. I think layering is better. If you still feel cold, you can get another jacket there. I remember seeing Muji shops everywhere even in train stations. Muji makes really good quality basics
> Oh yeah i wore knee high boots most of the time when I was there. I think I packed a pair of sneakers too but in every photo I wore boots so I dont know if I ended up wearing the sneakers or not at all


Knowing that I could buy a jacket there takes the pressure off.  Thanks.

What area did you go to around Mt. Fuji?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> You are a talented artist! The cute little turtle is my favorite!


Thank you! Not my artwork though, only craft. The characters are borrowed from a game DS plays in Roblox: "adopt me".
He uses the pouch with the octopus for his phone and gave one with a rat to his friend for her Birthday.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JVSXOXO said:


> Ugh that’s so gross! So glad you intercepted that. Hopefully I receive a brand new one and actually packaged as a gift next time. I’m so put off.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you! After this fail the company should make sure everything you receive now ist absolutely perfect!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I am absolutely crazy about your pouches.


Thank you❤️


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Take the Loewe!!! It screams South of France! And the Brioche…so pretty!


Thanks! Great to have your advice. 


JVSXOXO said:


> Hi ladies! I'd love to join this conversation after doing a lot of shopping around and obsessing over my next purchase lately. I have 1-2 bags on the way (one is a waitlist item that I may not get) but after that, I really want to focus on appreciating and using what I have. My biggest issue is feeling like I don't have time to regularly switch my bags and I don't really have many reasons to - I'm a toddler mom and work from home, so I'm not dressing up like I used to when I worked on campus. I mainly get out for Target runs and literally walk to my son's daycare to pick him up 3 days a week and I don't carry a bag at all there. But I do have a little family trip coming up next week and my husband and I have been doing monthly date nights now that we feel comfortable with my son sleeping over at my mom's. I am hoping to get out more with my friends for brunches or drinks now that our weather is nice enough to be outside again. So hopefully I'll have more reasons to switch out of my go-to bag on the horizon!


I see you e had a good welcome from this supportive thread. May I add my own. Thanks for joining us. 


880 said:


> I vote for the loewe basket! Perfect for the South of France. Hugs


Thanks! Another vote for the Loewe. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Oh my gosh, guys!!! I got a unicorn! The Gucci mono tote I had mentioned the other day. The bag I really wanted but was always more than I wanted to spend but I found this one that was discounted with an additional coupon on top of it. It had a small but noticeable stain on it that I thought looked like blood and a few scratches on the bottom. I think the stain scared people off. I figured worst case, I could cover the stain with something…like a cute bee patch. The corners and straps looked great. Well, it arrived today and it was indeed a blood stain. Well, after 15-20 mins of careful cleaning with baby wipes and a very soft toothbrush with dish soap and Oxyclean, the stain is 90% gone and I am left with a stunning bag that is everything I could have hoped for! I love it! It is so much nicer than I imagined in terms of quality and condition. I thought the leather was brown, but it is bronze, which really looks pretty. I have had a really rough time the last few days and this is such a mood lifter. I have Gucci purse peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420704


Congratulations. Great you found what you wanted and could get it looking good. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Bag spill! At the moment, and for at least a year now, Coach. I fell in love with the orange paisley canvas and got the brown leather one to coordinate. All were purchased on Poshmark and Mercari. I wanted them all as flat as possible to minimize bulk. I use the orange pouch as a wallet for receipts, gift cards and credit cards I don’t use much. The card holder is for license, debit, insurance and two credit cards, cash and coins with attached key ring. The brown one holds lip stick, lip balm, emery board, blotting papers, tape measure, mints, pen and soap leaves. I also carry my iPhone SE 2020. I use small/medium handbags. This is a medium bag (12x8x4) and I have tons of room.
> View attachment 5420769
> View attachment 5420771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420775


Love the bag and the spill! Great SLGs. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Hello everyone.  Just stopping by to say I am recovering from a bad bout of the flu.  Completely unexpected at this time of the year.  Anyway, obviously, I haven't really been interested in bags, or perfumes or suchlike for a little while.  It's perhaps a temporary thing, but my interest in bags has waned a lot.  Likewise with perfumes -- between allergies earlier in the year, and now this, I have come to realize I tend to wear a small group of favorite fragrances on the repeat, and don't need the majority of my perfume collection.  I've reached purse peace and most definitely perfume peace, at least for the time being!  My goal now is really to pay more attention to my health, increase energy and stay healthy for the rest of the year!


Sorry to hear you’ve been unwell. Get better soon! 


Jereni said:


> Omg trying to catch up with this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your choices! Agree with others on the Loewe and the Brioche.
> 
> For the day bag, since your Alexa gets lots of usage lately,!maybe the trip is a good opportunity to get some wears in on the Coach?
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I have pouches from Chanel and Aspinal and I use the Aspinal for travel. They are very hardy so they work well inside other bags, can take a beating, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5421182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Katinahat love the pic of your fur baby and @JenJBS nice and congrats on the travel bag!


Thanks for the bag advice and for loving my dog pic. 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5421257
> 
> A miscellaneous selection of mine. I’ve bought pouches from all kinds of shops. The black mock croc is from Cuyana, the green quilted & purple tie dye are from Coach outlet, glam squad came from Nordstrom Rack a few years ago, I donut care from DSW, and the white multi colored one from Bloomingdale’s.
> 
> I generally like an interior pocket & a wipeable interior, but these are not hard requirements.
> 
> I find pouches easier to use because they keep my bags organized. I don’t like stuff all willy-nilly in my bag.
> 
> I generally switch SLGs - pouches & wallet - when changing bags. However this is a lot for most people, lol. To make it easier I would recommend using a wallet & pouch that fits in most of your bags.


Love your SLGs! 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5421329
> 
> Love the LC pouches!


And these! 


dcooney4 said:


> Received this bag today. I had ordered and counted it last month. I think it scratches that cognac itch. The woman that made it did a really nice job and the Crossbody strap is adjustable and removable which I love.


I love that you love this kind of bags. It makes for a very wide ranging collection! 


ElainePG said:


> I know! I know! That's why I asked Mr. PG for a red Balenciaga Town for my birthday last year! (From a reseller, because Balenciaga doesn't make the Town any more.) Color me red… and happy!
> 
> View attachment 5421399


I can see why you wanted this. Red the this Balenciaga just seems to be a perfect match! 


ElainePG said:


> Yes, indeed! Just look at that FACE!!!!! (The dog, silly, not the handbag!)


I know! It’s no wonder I love her so much! 


ElainePG said:


> These bags are all lovely. I honestly prefer the straw basket bag to the Longchamp, but that's probably because I use my Longchamp bags for shopping (and therefore don't count them) rather than as "actual" handbags. I do like the color, though.
> 
> I like your little brioche bag for evening. I tend to pack light, so that would be the one I'd take for evening. I wouldn't take two. In our house, I pack light, and Mr. PG packs everything in his closet!


Great advice. I’m definitely leaning towards this suggestion.


cowgirlsboots said:


> The pouches I use are homemade- from lovely shopping bags from Paris and from some old leather pants and then painted.  I´m too cheap to buy pouches. Making my own ensures they are the right size for me, too.
> 
> View attachment 5422302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422309


These are brilliant! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Using my LV Hyde Park today, a bag I definitely don’t use very often.
> View attachment 5422415
> 
> The problem is the shoulder strap is a little too short for me. So I only use it when I can hand carry or crook of arm carry the bag, which isn’t often. So I am on the hunt for a strap that will make the bag more functional for me.


It’s a lovely bag! Hope you find a good strap. 


ElainePG said:


> Thank you for telling me. I was so impressed that she answered my questions with a personal email about an hour after I wrote. And everything about this bag ticks boxes for me. I think I'd use it a lot.
> 
> I'm very, very, *very* tempted… but Mr. PG and I just this afternoon decided to each buy a new pair of birdwatching binoculars. So I may wait until later in the summer to get the bag.
> 
> The binoculars aren't super-expensive, but they're still a frivolous purchase, and so is the bag, and I feel a little funny having TWO frivolous purchases in the same month! Ya know?


The binoculars sound great. Lovely to have something to share your hobby with DH. The bag can come later.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Sorry for the super long post and missing so many other posts to reply to as well. Was trying to catch up having been very off form and distracted all week. I’ve been off work and just increased medication to settle things. It’s not been very pleasant but hopefully I will start to feel better now. 

Thanks for all the bags for travel advice. Instead of buying a pliage, as I’ll take the Loewe, I’ve ordered some new sandals. 





Both are fit flops as they tend to be comfortable but are slightly clumpy. Will have to see if they fit when they arrive but hopefully. I used to wear Birkenstocks and have several  pairs but ever since having bad plantar fasciitis I’ve had to wear something less flat. I’m hoping one or both of these might work well for me and look good with the Broiche and mini Alexa if I take them. And we all know how much I like pink so why not have pink sandals!! 

One month to go until this short break to France. Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Sorry for the super long post and missing so many other posts to reply to as well. Was trying to catch up having been very off form and distracted all week. I’ve been off work and just increased medication to settle things. It’s not been very pleasant but hopefully I will start to feel better now.
> 
> Thanks for all the bags for travel advice. Instead of buying a pliage, as I’ll take the Loewe, I’ve ordered some new sandals.
> 
> View attachment 5422605
> View attachment 5422606
> 
> 
> Both are fit flops as they tend to be comfortable but are slightly clumpy. Will have to see if they fit when they arrive but hopefully. I used to wear Birkenstocks and have several  pairs but ever since having bad plantar fasciitis I’ve had to wear something less flat. I’m hoping one or both of these might work well for me and look good with the Broiche and mini Alexa if I take them. And we all know how much I like pink so why not have pink sandals!!
> 
> One month to go until this short break to France. Just what the doctor ordered.



I really like the pink!

IME of Fit Flops (of one pair  ) they come-up roomy.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for telling me. I was so impressed that she answered my questions with a personal email about an hour after I wrote. And everything about this bag ticks boxes for me. I think I'd use it a lot.
> 
> I'm very, very, *very* tempted… but Mr. PG and I just this afternoon decided to each buy a new pair of birdwatching binoculars. So I may wait until later in the summer to get the bag.
> 
> The binoculars aren't super-expensive, but they're still a frivolous purchase, and so is the bag, and I feel a little funny having TWO frivolous purchases in the same month! Ya know?


This makes perfect sense. The color you are thinking of is a fall / winter color anyway. Just remember to add in enough time for her to make the bag. I like that she adds weights on her listings, so I know which ones I can do. Hope you have fun bird watching. I do not bird watch, but a woman in my art class paints mostly birds and I am learning a lot about birds from her.


----------



## papertiger

@everyone

Sorry for going AWOL but I had a conference and now I have rehearsals for a show. Other threads are easier just working on a phone.

I have been using different bags  and going OUT (see above)  although am mostly addicted to using my BV woven hobo (that you know well).

I also found my McQueen suits, coats, and 5 piece set (black and gold zips) that I hid from myself for a long time. Unfortunately, all very Winter appropriate. At least I found them.

Still can't kick that green/pink Mulberry tote out my mind but I must if I'm to get the red A briefcase. Also was really naughty at Jessica  McCormack...  so don't really deserve anything more.


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> I purchased this  bag directly from the retailer! So there’s really no excuse.



Ugh that sucks! On the up side, since it’s from the retailer, at least you *can* get a replacement. Fingers crossed that the next one is perfect!

And: welcome to the thread!



baghabitz34 said:


> Using my LV Hyde Park today, a bag I definitely don’t use very often.
> View attachment 5422415
> 
> The problem is the shoulder strap is a little too short for me. So I only use it when I can hand carry or crook of arm carry the bag, which isn’t often. So I am on the hunt for a strap that will make the bag more functional for me.



LOVE the color of this leather with the LV pattern. 



Katinahat said:


> Sorry for the super long post and missing so many other posts to reply to as well. Was trying to catch up having been very off form and distracted all week. I’ve been off work and just increased medication to settle things. It’s not been very pleasant but hopefully I will start to feel better now.
> 
> Thanks for all the bags for travel advice. Instead of buying a pliage, as I’ll take the Loewe, I’ve ordered some new sandals.
> 
> View attachment 5422605
> View attachment 5422606
> 
> 
> Both are fit flops as they tend to be comfortable but are slightly clumpy. Will have to see if they fit when they arrive but hopefully. I used to wear Birkenstocks and have several  pairs but ever since having bad plantar fasciitis I’ve had to wear something less flat. I’m hoping one or both of these might work well for me and look good with the Broiche and mini Alexa if I take them. And we all know how much I like pink so why not have pink sandals!!
> 
> One month to go until this short break to France. Just what the doctor ordered.



I’m so sorry you are still struggling but I hope the medication increase has an impact soon. If I recall correctly, those kinds of meds can take 2 -3 weeks to do so. 

Love the new shoes! Hope they fit properly and are comfortable. I’ve been eyeing some pink sandals lately myself …


----------



## msd_bags

Cordeliere said:


> I just booked our 2023 vacation to Japan during cherry blossom season.  To get accommodations during that time frame, you have to book a year in advance.   I am being optimistic that the country will be open to international tourists then.  They just opened to tourists in tour groups, but not to individuals.  That is the pattern that Israel followed to re-open, so based on our Israel experience, I have the faith that it will work out and Japan will be open to us.   I booked all hotels that can be cancelled at the last minute.   The airline will give us our frequent flyer miles back if we cancel, so booking now is zero risk.  The yen is currently at a two decade low in terms of exchange rates with the dollar, so we think it will be really cheap in terms of what is normal.   Also, based on our experience of going to the uncrowded Rose Bowl Parade back in January, we are hoping Japan will not be as packed as usual because of covid fears.   Needless to say, we are excited.
> 
> One shocking thing that I learned is Japan is a cash economy.   Hotels take credit cards, but restaurants and everything else do not take plastic.  They don't even have the infrastructure to take credit cards. That means people walk around with great wads of yen.   It is supposedly very safe and great gobs of cash is not a problem.  I have the reverse problem.  I don't have the infrastructure to deal with cash.  I carry emergency cash in my purse, but pay for EVERYTHING with credit cards.  Cash?  What's that?  Does it go stale?  Seriously, even parking meters take credit cards now.
> 
> Isn't dealing with great wads of cash a first world problem?   I am thinking a purse pouch could be the thing.  In an ideal world, I would carry a bag that has an attached purse pouch, but that is not happening.  The bag I plan to take does not even have an interior ring.
> 
> *Does anyone know of a pouch with dividers to accommodate the denominations? * Yeah, I know that sounds like the description of a wallet.   I am resisting wallet notions since I have visions of great gobs of bills being unpleasantly jammed in a wallet.  I guess it would help if I understood how many denominations I will be dealing with.    One dollar converts to 134 yen.  So a $10 purchase would be $1,340 yen.   A $100 purchase would be $13,400 yen.
> 
> DH just suggest I look up the currencies.  So smart.   "Currently, there are *1, 5, 10, 50, 100 and 500 yen coins* in circulation since 2009. Concerning banknotes, the current series was issued in 2004 with *1,000*, *2,000*, *5,000* and *10,000 yen notes *in circulation".
> 
> *Coins!  Yikes!*  I don't want to be "moneybags".    Any thoughts, wise ladies, about bag infrastructure for managing bills and coins?   Anybody been to Japan (or other country that runs on cash) and have first hand experience with this?


In the last few years before the pandemic, my friends and I had trips to Japan.  You can use credit cards in department stores, or for big purchases (like bags in pre-loved bag shops) with no issues.  But it is more common to use cash for smaller purchases like in groceries, fast food, coffee shops, etc. 

You don’t have to worry about carrying cash, as it is generally very safe there.  When I first went there in 2014, I was shocked that a friend we met up with was wearing a Neverfull in a full capacity train, and not even worrying about pickpockets.  Her bag was just hanging casually on her shoulder.  This was in Tokyo.

I just use a french wallet for my yens, and put the coins in the coins compartment of same wallet.  You might think it overwhelming now, but you’ll easily get the hang of it.  At day’s end, you may want to count your coins, then use them when you need to buy something, say, from 7-11.  Then you put the same colored bills together in your wallet.  I have a multi-currency pouch (from Smythson in Panama leather) but I think it will be more difficult to use.  A regular wallet will be easier.

Hope this helps!


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> What is a waitress wallet?



In Germany (and throughout Europe? I tend not to notice) servers wear a kind of holster on their belt, that holds a notepad for taking orders, and a big foldout wallet with a gusset for each type of bill and a big open area for coins.  This Amazon link shows it pretty well, especially the last image:  https://smile.amazon.de/-/en/Professional-Waiters-Holster-Genuine-Einheitsgröße/dp/B088G1J29C/. Obviously the holster is not a necessary part of the wardrobe as a tourist! 

Searching for "waitress wallet", I also found a few examples that had individual coin slots as well, but I think they're all for Euro coins.

And just because I found it, an Oktoberfest waitress with a supah-fancy one on her hip, horizontal instead of vertical:  https://stock.adobe.com/search/images?k=october+fest&asset_id=230075765


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Sorry for the super long post and missing so many other posts to reply to as well. Was trying to catch up having been very off form and distracted all week. I’ve been off work and just increased medication to settle things. It’s not been very pleasant but hopefully I will start to feel better now.
> 
> Thanks for all the bags for travel advice. Instead of buying a pliage, as I’ll take the Loewe, I’ve ordered some new sandals.
> 
> View attachment 5422605
> View attachment 5422606
> 
> 
> Both are fit flops as they tend to be comfortable but are slightly clumpy. Will have to see if they fit when they arrive but hopefully. I used to wear Birkenstocks and have several  pairs but ever since having bad plantar fasciitis I’ve had to wear something less flat. I’m hoping one or both of these might work well for me and look good with the Broiche and mini Alexa if I take them. And we all know how much I like pink so why not have pink sandals!!
> 
> One month to go until this short break to France. Just what the doctor ordered.


I’m not even a pink girl and I love those pink sandals! The style/shape is so sporty cute but not clunky. Perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> This makes perfect sense. *The color you are thinking of is a fall / winter color anyway. Just remember to add in enough time for her to make the bag*. I like that she adds weights on her listings, so I know which ones I can do. Hope you have fun bird watching. I do not bird watch, but a woman in my art class paints mostly birds and I am learning a lot about birds from her.


Yes! I was thinking I could order it towards the end of the summer, and it would be here some time in October-ish. Just in time for fall. And long after the binocular purchase!


----------



## Cookiefiend

At the office with the Lederer.
I like having 2 toile bags - one is casual, the other is a little dressier.


----------



## Jereni

Neither here nor there but how do they know how to stay just out of reeeeeach… #firstworldcuddleproblems #sigh #sheknowsimlazy


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Sorry for the super long post and missing so many other posts to reply to as well. Was trying to catch up having been very off form and distracted all week. I’ve been off work and just increased medication to settle things. It’s not been very pleasant but hopefully I will start to feel better now.
> 
> Thanks for all the bags for travel advice. Instead of buying a pliage, as I’ll take the Loewe, I’ve ordered some new sandals.
> 
> View attachment 5422605
> View attachment 5422606
> 
> 
> Both are fit flops as they tend to be comfortable but are slightly clumpy. Will have to see if they fit when they arrive but hopefully. I used to wear Birkenstocks and have several  pairs but ever since having bad plantar fasciitis I’ve had to wear something less flat. I’m hoping one or both of these might work well for me and look good with the Broiche and mini Alexa if I take them. And we all know how much I like pink so why not have pink sandals!!
> 
> One month to go until this short break to France. Just what the doctor ordered.



The pink sandals look great! 
I love that you share your holiday shopping!
So much fun!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

FizzyWater said:


> In Germany (and throughout Europe? I tend not to notice) servers wear a kind of holster on their belt, that holds a notepad for taking orders, and a big foldout wallet with a gusset for each type of bill and a big open area for coins.  This Amazon link shows it pretty well, especially the last image:  https://smile.amazon.de/-/en/Professional-Waiters-Holster-Genuine-Einheitsgröße/dp/B088G1J29C/. Obviously the holster is not a necessary part of the wardrobe as a tourist!
> 
> Searching for "waitress wallet", I also found a few examples that had individual coin slots as well, but I think they're all for Euro coins.
> 
> And just because I found it, an Oktoberfest waitress with a supah-fancy one on her hip, horizontal instead of vertical:  https://stock.adobe.com/search/images?k=october+fest&asset_id=230075765



Thank you for explaining! I simply didn´t have the time to post photos last night... bedtime gets in the way.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> At the office with the Lederer.
> I like having 2 toile bags - one is casual, the other is a little dressier.
> View attachment 5422929



She is adorable!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

The first of my guilty pleasures aka absolute impulse buys at the end of last month arrived yesterday. My room smells heavenly of Dior leather!
She needs some tlc (less than expected), but generally is in great condition, especially for the price I paid. 
The quality of the leather is amazing- so soft. Even the lining feels like lambskin.
The colour is a pale and extremely neutral taupe/pastel brown. Yes, I know, I´m not the biggest fan of brown bags... it was more the model that convinced me to pounce and I´m happy I did. 

Dior Mitzah, 2009




Dior ad 2009




This stunner in the smaller size and seemingly immaculate condition actually was available, too. But it was 3 times the price I paid, not an amount I was willing to spend after already buying two more bags before the taupe Mitzah...   the bargain end of the listings (sort by price...) was very temping!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Here´s this afternoon´s project: if you don´t find an embroidered peasant blouse to buy you have to embroider your own... 
The black blouse/ short dress was already in my closet. DD had chosen it for me in a second hand shop.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Re swimsuits... I bought one. It fits perfectly...

I still can´t believe it: the other day while shopping for felt placemats to use for bag organizers I spotted a black one piece swimsuit in the local cheap fast fashion shop (Kik). It looked lovely on the hanger- padded cups, drapes over the tummy area but not frumpy at all-  and I tried it on because I had time to kill. Amazing. I´ve never ever experienced that the first item I try on fits perfectly. I didn´t need it, but bought it "for just in case".


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Cordeliere said:


> Where did you get your pouches?
> 
> I would like to hear from others who use pouches.   Where did you get them?   Are there features that are important in selecting a pouch?  How do they wear?   Any difficulties using them?
> 
> I am interested because I am "switching" challenged, plus I think they might be very helpful for when I travel.



Here is my inventory of pouches:

I have a Massaccesi *Little Penelope* in teal Diamond, which I use as my coin purse.  During the pandemic lockdown when I wasn't carrying a wallet anywhere, I used it to hold my ID and other cards.

I have two Massaccesi *Midi Penelopes*, one in everrose glitter Pompei and one in midnight glitter Pompei. I use one to hold my pens, markers, travel-size stapler, flash drive, and other small supplies for my job. I use the other to hold my lip balm, small mirror, dental floss, WOW drops to freshen breath, and travel-sized hand sanitizer.

I have one Massaccesi full-size *Penelope* in platinum Pompei.  I cannot figure out how best to use this one.  I wish I had added a customization for D-rings on both sides and a crossbody strap so I could just wear it as a crossbody bag.  Instead, it comes standard with a D-ring on one side and a wristlet strap.  So if I had any nightlife, I could use it as a clutch bag, but I don't.  I need to figure out how to make this one useful to me as a bigger pouch.

I have several Massaccesi *Floras*.  One in teal Diamond, one in white Pebbled, and one in tan Pebbled.  I have used these as wallets because they have built-in card slots.  And sometimes I have used them as makeup pouches.

In my experience, all of these pouches have worn like iron.  Even the metallic leathers are not yet showing corner wear.  The everrose Midi Penny has taken a lot of abuse with daily handling; although I need to clean it, it is in astoundingly good shape.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Re swimsuits... I bought one. It fits perfectly...
> 
> I still can´t believe it: the other day while shopping for felt placemats to use for bag organizers I spotted a black one piece swimsuit in the local cheap fast fashion shop (Kik). It looked lovely on the hanger- padded cups, drapes over the tummy area but not frumpy at all-  and I tried it on because I had time to kill. Amazing. I´ve never ever experienced that the first item I try on fits perfectly. I didn´t need it, but bought it "for just in case".



Total unicorn! You need to play the lottery today because luck is on your side!!!

The embroidered dress is stunning! Love it…almost as much as that Dior! Yowza!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Total unicorn! You need to play the lottery today because luck is on your side!!!
> 
> The embroidered dress is stunning! Love it…almost as much as that Dior! Yowza!!!!!!


Thank-you! You are so kind!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Speaking of pouches:
I had a freebie in the mail today!

Maison Mollerus Swiss had a giveaway for subscribing to their newsletter. I wasn't too sure whether it would actually work, but they kept their promise. Amazing!






The outside is made from their signature plastic... It does feel very plasticky. DS hates it! (Good for me so he won't claim it !) The lining is soft leather, very nice.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Re swimsuits... I bought one. It fits perfectly...
> 
> I still can´t believe it: the other day while shopping for felt placemats to use for bag organizers I spotted a black one piece swimsuit in the local cheap fast fashion shop (Kik). It looked lovely on the hanger- padded cups, drapes over the tummy area but not frumpy at all-  and I tried it on because I had time to kill. Amazing. I´ve never ever experienced that the first item I try on fits perfectly. I didn´t need it, but bought it "for just in case".


When you find a bathing suit that fits you buy it. It happens so rarely. Congrats!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> The pouches I use are homemade- from lovely shopping bags from Paris and from some old leather pants and then painted.  I´m too cheap to buy pouches. Making my own ensures they are the right size for me, too.
> 
> View attachment 5422302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422309


You are so talented ans creative! Love!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> You are so talented ans creative! Love!


Thank-you so much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> When you find a bathing suit that fits you buy it. It happens so rarely. Congrats!


Thank-you! Actually it´s never happened to me before. Even with expensive suits I had to go through the ordeal of trying on lots to finally settle for one that about worked. This 12€ thing is a miracle!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> The first of my guilty pleasures aka absolute impulse buys at the end of last month arrived yesterday. My room smells heavenly of Dior leather!
> She needs some tlc (less than expected), but generally is in great condition, especially for the price I paid.
> The quality of the leather is amazing- so soft. Even the lining feels like lambskin.
> The colour is a pale and extremely neutral taupe/pastel brown. Yes, I know, I´m not the biggest fan of brown bags... it was more the model that convinced me to pounce and I´m happy I did.
> 
> Dior Mitzah, 2009
> 
> View attachment 5423121
> 
> 
> Dior ad 2009
> 
> View attachment 5423125
> 
> 
> This stunner in the smaller size and seemingly immaculate condition actually was available, too. But it was 3 times the price I paid, not an amount I was willing to spend after already buying two more bags before the taupe Mitzah...   the bargain end of the listings (sort by price...) was very temping!



Congratulations on your new beauty!   

The embroidery you did on that black dress is fantastic! You're so talented!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new beauty!
> 
> The embroidery you did on that black dress is fantastic! You're so talented!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> She is adorable!


❤️❤️❤️ thank you! ❤️❤️❤️


cowgirlsboots said:


> The first of my guilty pleasures aka absolute impulse buys at the end of last month arrived yesterday. My room smells heavenly of Dior leather!
> She needs some tlc (less than expected), but generally is in great condition, especially for the price I paid.
> The quality of the leather is amazing- so soft. Even the lining feels like lambskin.
> The colour is a pale and extremely neutral taupe/pastel brown. Yes, I know, I´m not the biggest fan of brown bags... it was more the model that convinced me to pounce and I´m happy I did.
> 
> Dior Mitzah, 2009
> 
> View attachment 5423121
> 
> 
> Dior ad 2009
> 
> View attachment 5423125
> 
> 
> This stunner in the smaller size and seemingly immaculate condition actually was available, too. But it was 3 times the price I paid, not an amount I was willing to spend after already buying two more bags before the taupe Mitzah...   the bargain end of the listings (sort by price...) was very temping!


That is a darling bag - congratulations! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s this afternoon´s project: if you don´t find an embroidered peasant blouse to buy you have to embroider your own...
> The black blouse/ short dress was already in my closet. DD had chosen it for me in a second hand shop.
> 
> View attachment 5423128


you embroidered this!?! Incredible!


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> At the office with the Lederer.
> I like having 2 toile bags - one is casual, the other is a little dressier.
> View attachment 5422929



This is stunning! So classy but wonderfully seasonal.

I’m biased because I started this thread, but you should share it on the summer bags thread!




__





						Show me your Straw, Raffia, Wicker - SUMMER bags!!!
					

My Summer basket is not wicker or straw but  an inherited hand-knotted black patent leather N-S basket with bamboo handles and soft, black suede interior pouch (I could use a bag of a different colour) with bamboo toggles from the 1990s. I am addicted to '90s fashion atm, thank goodness for...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## JenJBS

What do you guys think of raffia? I've never looked into it before, but the PurseBlog post about the new Prada raffia bags made me curious. Not going to start with a Prada if I do get one... Too expensive when I'm not 100% sure on the material. And there are some lovely raffia bags on the Thread Jereni started.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JVSXOXO

I’m happy to share that I made the effort to use different bags this week! The Rebecca Minkoff Edie has been my everyday bag but yesterday I pulled out my Tory Burch Kira and today I used my LV Eva. I like the idea of having Fancy Fridays where I dress a little nicer and get out for lunch or even work from a cafe. As much as I love permanently working from home, I really miss wearing my nicer clothes on a regular basis and having more in-person interaction during the week.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m happy to share that I made the effort to use different bags this week! The Rebecca Minkoff Edie has been my everyday bag but yesterday I pulled out my Tory Burch Kira and today I used my LV Eva. I like the idea of having Fancy Fridays where I dress a little nicer and get out for lunch or even work from a cafe. As much as I love permanently working from home, I really miss wearing my nicer clothes on a regular basis and having more in-person interaction during the week.
> 
> View attachment 5423960
> View attachment 5423962
> View attachment 5423963


You look great! Love the outfits and the bags!


----------



## ElainePG

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m happy to share that I made the effort to use different bags this week! The Rebecca Minkoff Edie has been my everyday bag but yesterday I pulled out my Tory Burch Kira and today I used my LV Eva. I like the idea of having Fancy Fridays where I dress a little nicer and get out for lunch or even work from a cafe. As much as I love permanently working from home, I really miss wearing my nicer clothes on a regular basis and having more in-person interaction during the week.
> 
> View attachment 5423960
> View attachment 5423962
> View attachment 5423963


Fancy Fridays is a fantastic idea… and you look *FABULOUS*! All three of these outfits look so put-together. 

I know what you mean about not having a chance to wear the nicer clothes on a daily basis. Mr. PG and I are meeting a friend/colleague for lunch next Tuesday, and it's such an unusual occurence for it to be in person rather than on Zoom that I've been obsessing for DAYS over what to wear and (more importantly) what bag to carry.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> ❤❤❤ thank you! ❤❤❤
> 
> That is a darling bag - congratulations!
> 
> you embroidered this!?! Incredible!



Thank-you! 
Yes, I "embroidered" it. I have no clue of classic embroidery. My Mum tried hard to teach me, I lacked the patience... mine is nothing but scribbling with thread.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> What do you guys think of raffia? I've never looked into it before, but the PurseBlog post about the new Prada raffia bags made me curious. Not going to start with a Prada if I do get one... Too expensive when I'm not 100% sure on the material. And there are some lovely raffia bags on the Thread Jereni started.


I remember raffia from when I was a kid, and those items (beach bags, sandals, and so on) didn't hold up for more than a summer. But that was a long time ago; I'm guessing they make them better now? Maybe?

Certainly you can't go wrong if you start with a low-price or mid-price bag and see how you like it. Is there anything in particular that's catching your eye?


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> Yes, I "embroidered" it. I have no clue of classic embroidery. My Mum tried hard to teach me, I lacked the patience... *mine is nothing but scribbling with thread*.


But really, all embroidery is "scribbling with thread"… and what a lovely way to put it! Certainly when people (women, I'm guessing?) first put thread to fabric, there weren't standard patterns like there are now.

I love what you did. I hadn't realized at first that the top hadn't come with that embroidery!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

No 2 arrived!




Poorly packaged and with a lot of undisclosed greenish glitter eye-shadow inside...  but it´s gorgeous! Cleaned the mess up this afternoon and guess I won´t even bother to tell the private seller (via ebay) off. Not worth the hassle. This bag cost me half of what I paid for the same model in black and white and is in much better condition. It even has the long shoulder strap.


----------



## Vintage Leather

cowgirlsboots said:


> No 2 arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5423987
> 
> 
> Poorly packaged and with a lot of undisclosed greenish glitter eye-shadow inside...  but it´s gorgeous! Cleaned the mess up this afternoon and guess I won´t even bother to tell the private seller (via ebay) off. Not worth the hassle. This bag cost me half of what I paid for the same model in black and white and is in much better condition. It even has the long shoulder strap.



Oooh! Is that a Trailer Trash Saddle?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> But really, all embroidery is "scribbling with thread"… and what a lovely way to put it! Certainly when people (women, I'm guessing?) first put thread to fabric, there weren't standard patterns like there are now.
> 
> I love what you did. I hadn't realized at first that the top hadn't come with that embroidery!



You are so nice to me! 
My brain simply can´t process neatly following the standard stitches. I might start with good intentions but in no time will just let my hands play. My DD chose the top/ dress (I think technically it´s a dress as the hem ends about a hand above my knees) for me in a second hand shop. It was 3,50€.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> I remember raffia from when I was a kid, and those items (beach bags, sandals, and so on) didn't hold up for more than a summer. But that was a long time ago; I'm guessing they make them better now? Maybe?
> 
> Certainly you can't go wrong if you start with a low-price or mid-price bag and see how you like it. Is there anything in particular that's catching your eye?



Considering this one by Eileen Fisher. Always been happy with the quality of her stuff.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> Oooh! Is that a Trailer Trash Saddle?


Unfortunately not the classic saddle, but a Trailer Trash. The big version with the car door handle that looks like two mini saddles and a big flap melted into one piece. The classic saddle never turns up within my price range. 



(Not cleaned up in these photos! The darned eyeshadow was everywhere.)


I already have the black and white version.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> No 2 arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5423987
> 
> 
> Poorly packaged and with a lot of undisclosed greenish glitter eye-shadow inside...  but it´s gorgeous! Cleaned the mess up this afternoon and guess I won´t even bother to tell the private seller (via ebay) off. Not worth the hassle. This bag cost me half of what I paid for the same model in black and white and is in much better condition. It even has the long shoulder strap.



Sorry it wasn't packaged well, and had eyeshadow in it. Lovely!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Considering this one by Eileen Fisher. Always been happy with the quality of her stuff.
> View attachment 5423998


This looks like the perfect summer bag.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> This looks like the perfect summer bag.



Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Sorry it wasn't packaged well, and had eyeshadow in it. Lovely!


Just posted the first photos I took. I didn´t have time to take proper photos after cleaning her. Dinner time...


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Just posted the first photos I took. I didn´t have time to take proper photos after cleaning her. Dinner time...



It looks great! Enjoy dinner. I should go get my dinner.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!


You could even crochet your own design from raffia.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> You could even crochet your own design from raffia.



I don't have your talents, and don't know how to crochet.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> It looks great! Enjoy dinner. I should go get my dinner.


Thank you! 
It´s almost 2am here. Our dinner was hours ago, but DH had no patience to wait for me taking photos. This man needs his food... 
I´ll take proper pics tomorrow in daylight. 
Enjoy your dinner! 
Bedtime here now as soon as I have convinced our pet mouse to come out of the hood of my sweatshirt. He´s been napping in there for hours forcing me to sit upright.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> I don't have your talents, and don't know how to crochet.


I could say there are tutorials on youtube , but you´d need some practice before making a handbag you´d be happy with.
My Mum taught me needlework and sewing and all that stuff. I´ve been growing up with it plus I´m awfully cheap hence conditioned to recognize any diy possibility...


----------



## JVSXOXO

BowieFan1971 said:


> You look great! Love the outfits and the bags!



Thank you! ❤️



ElainePG said:


> Fancy Fridays is a fantastic idea… and you look *FABULOUS*! All three of these outfits look so put-together.
> 
> I know what you mean about not having a chance to wear the nicer clothes on a daily basis. Mr. PG and I are meeting a friend/colleague for lunch next Tuesday, and it's such an unusual occurence for it to be in person rather than on Zoom that I've been obsessing for DAYS over what to wear and (more importantly) what bag to carry.



Thanks so much! ❤️ I totally know what you mean about overthinking outfits when you finally have an occasion to dress nice for. I hope you have a nice lunch with your friends!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

With all the crazy price increases happening I'm really making an effort to use what I already have in my closet.

At any rate, I've been carrying my LV Delightful PM in Damier Azur for the past few days.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Considering this one by Eileen Fisher. Always been happy with the quality of her stuff.
> View attachment 5423998



This is lovely! Looks like it will be easy to use.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> This is lovely! Looks like it will be easy to use.



Thank you


----------



## JenJBS

Fount came out with a limited edition leather. I couldn't resist.   And got a charm that matches the handles to clip on the D ring.

"This limited edition leather was tanned in Spain using an extract from fallen olive leaves. This method of tanning is a huge step forward in the leather industry in terms of creating cleaner and safer ways to tan leather. The olive tanning method is mineral free and doesn’t contain any chemicals that pollute the environment, food chain, or human health. Our Sandstone leather is finished with natural oils that emphasis the natural aesthetics of the hide, making each one beautifully unique."

I will not be getting a raffia bag this summer... This is sooo much better!


----------



## More bags

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m happy to share that I made the effort to use different bags this week! The Rebecca Minkoff Edie has been my everyday bag but yesterday I pulled out my Tory Burch Kira and today I used my LV Eva. I like the idea of having Fancy Fridays where I dress a little nicer and get out for lunch or even work from a cafe. As much as I love permanently working from home, I really miss wearing my nicer clothes on a regular basis and having more in-person interaction during the week.
> 
> View attachment 5423960
> View attachment 5423962
> View attachment 5423963


Welcome to the thread. Great outfits and bags - you look lovely! I love the idea of Fancy Fridays.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Fount came out with a limited edition leather. I couldn't resist.   And got a charm that matches the handles to clip on the D ring.
> 
> "This limited edition leather was tanned in Spain using an extract from fallen olive leaves. This method of tanning is a huge step forward in the leather industry in terms of creating cleaner and safer ways to tan leather. The olive tanning method is mineral free and doesn’t contain any chemicals that pollute the environment, food chain, or human health. Our Sandstone leather is finished with natural oils that emphasis the natural aesthetics of the hide, making each one beautifully unique."
> 
> I will not be getting a raffia bag this summer... This is sooo much better!
> 
> View attachment 5424093
> View attachment 5424094


This looks wonderful, cute bag charm.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> This looks wonderful, cute bag charm.



Thank you!


----------



## jblended

Man, I miss this place! I've barely been able to pop in, let alone keep up with discussions. I've only skimmed the last two pages, but it already feels like I'm curled up in a cosy chair by the fire. Always such a great vibe in here.
I hope everyone is keeping well! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Dior Mitzah, 2009





cowgirlsboots said:


> Unfortunately not the classic saddle, but a Trailer Trash. The big version with the car door handle that looks like two mini saddles and a big flap melted into one piece. The classic saddle never turns up within my price range.


SpiDior has been trapping some beauties in her web, I see! 
Such great additions to your already stunning collection.  



cowgirlsboots said:


> Here´s this afternoon´s project: if you don´t find an embroidered peasant blouse to buy you have to embroider your own


You are beyond talented! 



JVSXOXO said:


> I’m happy to share that I made the effort to use different bags this week!


Welcome! Gorgeous looks, gorgeous bags! 



Luv2Shop1 said:


> With all the crazy price increases happening I'm really making an effort to use what I already have in my closet.


Best of luck! There's something very freeing about being content with what we already have. 



JenJBS said:


> Fount came out with a limited edition leather. I couldn't resist.


Very nice! 


And a quick update for those of you who chimed in on my mould issue. I didn't get much of a chance to treat my bags as I had a bit of a setback, but I'm now going to tackle the issue properly. The dehumidifier is working very well and collecting about 5L of water a day. I've decided to tackle the issue in stages- 5 bags at a time, sprayed will vinegar (diluted with water) and then put in direct sunlight. I'm starting with the bags that have the least mould and working my way through the entire collection.
@880 I've ordered that mould spray you suggested. Thank you so much. It's the only one that seems safe to use on leather (and states that it can be used on leather in the product description as well). It will take a few weeks to reach me, but I'll post an update here once I've used it for anyone who may run into the same issue.

@ElainePG and @More bags I don't know if it's because I've been absent for so much of the year, but it feels like you're both hardly in here. I'm thrilled to see you've both posted recently. 

Sending positive vibes and virtual hugs to anyone who needs one today! Happy Sunday!


----------



## dcooney4

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m happy to share that I made the effort to use different bags this week! The Rebecca Minkoff Edie has been my everyday bag but yesterday I pulled out my Tory Burch Kira and today I used my LV Eva. I like the idea of having Fancy Fridays where I dress a little nicer and get out for lunch or even work from a cafe. As much as I love permanently working from home, I really miss wearing my nicer clothes on a regular basis and having more in-person interaction during the week.
> 
> View attachment 5423960
> View attachment 5423962
> View attachment 5423963


What a wonderful idea! You look so pretty with your bags.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Fount came out with a limited edition leather. I couldn't resist.   And got a charm that matches the handles to clip on the D ring.
> 
> "This limited edition leather was tanned in Spain using an extract from fallen olive leaves. This method of tanning is a huge step forward in the leather industry in terms of creating cleaner and safer ways to tan leather. The olive tanning method is mineral free and doesn’t contain any chemicals that pollute the environment, food chain, or human health. Our Sandstone leather is finished with natural oils that emphasis the natural aesthetics of the hide, making each one beautifully unique."
> 
> I will not be getting a raffia bag this summer... This is sooo much better!
> 
> View attachment 5424093
> View attachment 5424094


Their bags are lovely. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## dcooney4

Stepped out of my comfort zone and bought a bright green bag for summer. Will take pictures tomorrow if the sun comes out. Dd is here with her 5-month-old vizsla puppy. He is a cutie but not taking out any new bags while he is jumping around. It is a Tory Burch bucket bag and I love a bucket bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Fount came out with a limited edition leather. I couldn't resist.   And got a charm that matches the handles to clip on the D ring.
> 
> "This limited edition leather was tanned in Spain using an extract from fallen olive leaves. This method of tanning is a huge step forward in the leather industry in terms of creating cleaner and safer ways to tan leather. The olive tanning method is mineral free and doesn’t contain any chemicals that pollute the environment, food chain, or human health. Our Sandstone leather is finished with natural oils that emphasis the natural aesthetics of the hide, making each one beautifully unique."
> 
> I will not be getting a raffia bag this summer... This is sooo much better!
> 
> View attachment 5424093
> View attachment 5424094


What a perfect warm weather neutral!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Luv2Shop1 said:


> With all the crazy price increases happening I'm really making an effort to use what I already have in my closet.
> 
> At any rate, I've been carrying my LV Delightful PM in Damier Azur for the past few days.



I’ve been focusing more on what I have too, rather than my next acquisition. It’s been nice to fall in love with my bags and clothes all over again. Enjoy! 



JenJBS said:


> Fount came out with a limited edition leather. I couldn't resist.   And got a charm that matches the handles to clip on the D ring.
> 
> "This limited edition leather was tanned in Spain using an extract from fallen olive leaves. This method of tanning is a huge step forward in the leather industry in terms of creating cleaner and safer ways to tan leather. The olive tanning method is mineral free and doesn’t contain any chemicals that pollute the environment, food chain, or human health. Our Sandstone leather is finished with natural oils that emphasis the natural aesthetics of the hide, making each one beautifully unique."
> 
> I will not be getting a raffia bag this summer... This is sooo much better!
> 
> View attachment 5424093
> View attachment 5424094



Ooh that leather looks SO good! 



More bags said:


> Welcome to the thread. Great outfits and bags - you look lovely! I love the idea of Fancy Fridays.



Thank you so much! ❤️



dcooney4 said:


> What a wonderful idea! You look so pretty with your bags.





dcooney4 said:


> Stepped out of my comfort zone and bought a bright green bag for summer. Will take pictures tomorrow if the sun comes out. Dd is here with her 5-month-old vizsla puppy. He is a cutie but not taking out any new bags while he is jumping around. It is a Tory Burch bucket bag and I love a bucket bag.



Thank you so much! ❤️ Can’t wait to see your Tory Burch.


----------



## dcooney4

I found the photo when I tried it on a week ago, but decided to think about it first.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I found the photo when I tried it on a week ago, but decided to think about it first.


Ohmigoodness - I love it!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I found the photo when I tried it on a week ago, but decided to think about it first.


It’s really lovely!!!


----------



## DME

JVSXOXO said:


> I’ve been focusing more on what I have too, rather than my next acquisition. It’s been nice to fall in love with my bags and clothes all over again. Enjoy!



I’m right there with you and others. @Luv2Shop1 mentioned the crazy price increases and that’s a definite motivator. I also just have a nice collection and should focus more on using the bags I have, rather than chasing my next one. I need to do this with SLGs and clothes, too, since I have a good selection.

Welcome to the thread! I’m fairly new to posting here myself and everyone has been so kind and welcoming!


----------



## DME

jblended said:


> Man, I miss this place! I've barely been able to pop in, let alone keep up with discussions. I've only skimmed the last two pages, but it already feels like I'm curled up in a cosy chair by the fire. Always such a great vibe in here.
> I hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpiDior has been trapping some beauties in her web, I see!
> Such great additions to your already stunning collection.
> 
> 
> You are beyond talented!
> 
> 
> Welcome! Gorgeous looks, gorgeous bags!
> 
> 
> Best of luck! There's something very freeing about being content with what we already have.
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> And a quick update for those of you who chimed in on my mould issue. I didn't get much of a chance to treat my bags as I had a bit of a setback, but I'm now going to tackle the issue properly. The dehumidifier is working very well and collecting about 5L of water a day. I've decided to tackle the issue in stages- 5 bags at a time, sprayed will vinegar (diluted with water) and then put in direct sunlight. I'm starting with the bags that have the least mould and working my way through the entire collection.
> @880 I've ordered that mould spray you suggested. Thank you so much. It's the only one that seems safe to use on leather (and states that it can be used on leather in the product description as well). It will take a few weeks to reach me, but I'll post an update here once I've used it for anyone who may run into the same issue.
> 
> @ElainePG and @More bags I don't know if it's because I've been absent for so much of the year, but it feels like you're both hardly in here. I'm thrilled to see you've both posted recently.
> 
> Sending positive vibes and virtual hugs to anyone who needs one today! Happy Sunday!



Oh, no, on the setback. Sending you virtual hugs right back! I hope things get back in track for you soon.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Ohmigoodness - I love it!


Thank you! I am glad I went back for it.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> It’s really lovely!!!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> Oh, no, on the setback. Sending you virtual hugs right back! I hope things get back in track for you soon.


I hope so too!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I found the photo when I tried it on a week ago, but decided to think about it first.


Wow! Love that color!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Stepped out of my comfort zone and bought a bright green bag for summer. Will take pictures tomorrow if the sun comes out. Dd is here with her 5-month-old vizsla puppy. He is a cutie but not taking out any new bags while he is jumping around. It is a Tory Burch bucket bag and I love a bucket bag.


*Bright* green? Excited to see the pix!


----------



## Cordeliere

msd_bags said:


> In the last few years before the pandemic, my friends and I had trips to Japan.  You can use credit cards in department stores, or for big purchases (like bags in pre-loved bag shops) with no issues.  But it is more common to use cash for smaller purchases like in groceries, fast food, coffee shops, etc.
> 
> You don’t have to worry about carrying cash, as it is generally very safe there.  When I first went there in 2014, I was shocked that a friend we met up with was wearing a Neverfull in a full capacity train, and not even worrying about pickpockets.  Her bag was just hanging casually on her shoulder.  This was in Tokyo.
> 
> I just use a french wallet for my yens, and put the coins in the coins compartment of same wallet.  You might think it overwhelming now, but you’ll easily get the hang of it.  At day’s end, you may want to count your coins, then use them when you need to buy something, say, from 7-11.  Then you put the same colored bills together in your wallet.  I have a multi-currency pouch (from Smythson in Panama leather) but I think it will be more difficult to use.  A regular wallet will be easier.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I had not even thought about cash for a bag purchase.   Good to know that resellers take credit cards.  

I did a little search for luxury handbag resellers in Tokyo.   I was surprised they have multiple stores across the city.  I would rather have one giant place filled with everything they've got.    I want to look for two specific bags and one specific scarf.   I am afraid if I randomly look I will come home with an impulse buy that doesn't really work for me.   Anything to share about your shopping experiences there?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I found the photo when I tried it on a week ago, but decided to think about it first.


Wow, it's gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! Love that color!!!!


Thank you! I originally sent a picture to my dd and she was not a fan . So I waited a week and decided I still really liked it , so I went back for it. I love the leather from their T monogram line.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Wow, it's gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> And a quick update for those of you who chimed in on my mould issue. I didn't get much of a chance to treat my bags as I had a bit of a setback, but I'm now going to tackle the issue properly. The dehumidifier is working very well and collecting about 5L of water a day. I've decided to tackle the issue in stages- 5 bags at a time, sprayed will vinegar (diluted with water) and then put in direct sunlight. I'm starting with the bags that have the least mould and working my way through the entire collection.
> @880 I've ordered that mould spray you suggested. Thank you so much. It's the only one that seems safe to use on leather (and states that it can be used on leather in the product description as well). It will take a few weeks to reach me, but I'll post an update here once I've used it for anyone who may run into the same issue.


Thank you!    Good luck dealing with the mold. 




dcooney4 said:


> Their bags are lovely. Enjoy your new bag!


Thank you! 



BowieFan1971 said:


> What a perfect warm weather neutral!


Thank you! 



JVSXOXO said:


> Ooh that leather looks SO good!


Thank you!   Fount's regular leather is one of my favorites, so excited to try this leather. The great bags I've found thanks to TPF have turned me into a leather snob.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I found the photo when I tried it on a week ago, but decided to think about it first.



Thanks for the pic. Beautiful color!     Enjoy!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> You are so nice to me!
> My brain simply can´t process neatly following the standard stitches. I might start with good intentions but in no time will just let my hands play. My DD chose the top/ dress (I think technically it´s a dress as the hem ends about a hand above my knees) for me in a second hand shop. It was 3,50€.


Love you scribbling with thread! Your needlework, tailoring, and restoration are all so beautiful 
@JVSXOXO , love your idea of fancy Fridays 
@jblended, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I found the photo when I tried it on a week ago, but decided to think about it first.


Oooh, that looks like a grass green! Very cute bucket! 


DME said:


> Oh, no, on the setback. Sending you virtual hugs right back! I hope things get back in track for you soon.





dcooney4 said:


> I hope so too!


Thank you both! It's all good. Life is just messy sometimes.  I'm trying not to dwell in the negativity (or spread it around by complaining a lot), and I'm trying to be lighter in other areas of my life. Hopefully things will get better from here on out.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I found the photo when I tried it on a week ago, but decided to think about it first.


It so pretty - gorgeous green! Congratulations on your new bag.


----------



## More bags

@jblended best wishes with recovering from your latest setback and on addressing the mold issues. I hope you can save many of your bags.
@cowgirlsboots I loved your embroidery work and congratulations on your beautiful Dior additions. You have a wonderful eye for both deals and a great personal style. Great work on your homemade pouches, too!
@Cookiefiend I love both your toile bags, great pics.


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m happy to share that I made the effort to use different bags this week! The Rebecca Minkoff Edie has been my everyday bag but yesterday I pulled out my Tory Burch Kira and today I used my LV Eva. I like the idea of having Fancy Fridays where I dress a little nicer and get out for lunch or even work from a cafe. As much as I love permanently working from home, I really miss wearing my nicer clothes on a regular basis and having more in-person interaction during the week.
> 
> View attachment 5423960
> View attachment 5423962
> View attachment 5423963



You are so pretty! Great job on rotating through bags this week!!! I like your idea of Fancy Fridays. This week I organized a happy hour with some friends and planned a wardrobe change for myself so I could wear a more classic shift dress to work and then a flouncy cotton dress to HH lol!



dcooney4 said:


> I found the photo when I tried it on a week ago, but decided to think about it first.



Gorgeous!!! What an eye-catching green. Their bucket bags are nice.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> It so pretty - gorgeous green! Congratulations on your new bag.


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> You are so pretty! Great job on rotating through bags this week!!! I like your idea of Fancy Fridays. This week I organized a happy hour with some friends and planned a wardrobe change for myself so I could wear a more classic shift dress to work and then a flouncy cotton dress to HH lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! What an eye-catching green. Their bucket bags are nice.


Thanks! I hope you have a great time.


----------



## JenJBS

This idea came about from a friend's comment, adn relates only to purses, not clothes or accessories.

Fount, Go Forth Goods, Portland Leather Goods, and KMM have the same basic 'design language'. I'd call it American Rustic. Focus on leather, often full grain. Fairly minimal hardware - solid brass. Opposite of logo mania. Casual. Utilitarian/functional rather than 'work of art' or showpiece   aka function over form. Mostly neutral colors, with seasonal bright/rich colors - not pastels. Straps a different color than the bag is common. Totes are generally the best sellers.

Can anyone think of some other design languages? I want to say French Chic, but not sure how to describe it other than saying 'Polene' and balance of form and function - ?maybe Mansur Gavriel?. Probably a couple other French design languages.

And I'm sure there is at least one for some of the Italian design houses, but not sure what to call it or how to properly describe it.

There's got to be a British design language. Substantial is a word that comes to mind. Logos and branding are definitely a thing. Attention to detail. Must be functional, but form also matters. Aspinal of London, Burberry, Alexander McQueen. Not sure where  Mulberry, Strathberry, etc would fit in.


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> This idea came about from a friend's comment, adn relates only to purses, not clothes or accessories.
> 
> Fount, Go Forth Goods, Portland Leather Goods, and KMM have the same basic 'design language'. I'd call it American Rustic. Focus on leather, often full grain. Fairly minimal hardware - solid brass. Opposite of logo mania. Casual. Utilitarian/functional rather than 'work of art' or showpiece   aka function over form. Mostly neutral colors, with seasonal bright/rich colors - not pastels. Straps a different color than the bag is common. Totes are generally the best sellers.
> 
> Can anyone think of some other design languages? I want to say French Chic, but not sure how to describe it other than saying 'Polene' and balance of form and function - ?maybe Mansur Gavriel?.
> 
> And I'm sure there is one for some of the Italian design houses, but not sure what to call it or how to properly describe it.
> 
> There's got to be a British design language. Substantial is a word that comes to mind. Logos and branding are definitely a thing. Attention to detail. Must be functional, but form also matters. Aspinal of London, Burberry, Alexander McQueen. Not sure where  Mulberry, Strathberry, etc would fit in.


I think Italian bags are more sensual and flamboyant than French or English bags.   D&G, Prada, Gucci, Fendi, Valentino, etc.


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> I think Italian bags are more sensual and flamboyant than French or English bags.   D&G, Prada, Gucci, Fendi, Valentino, etc.



Beautifully said!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Fount came out with a limited edition leather. I couldn't resist.   And got a charm that matches the handles to clip on the D ring.
> 
> "This limited edition leather was tanned in Spain using an extract from fallen olive leaves. This method of tanning is a huge step forward in the leather industry in terms of creating cleaner and safer ways to tan leather. The olive tanning method is mineral free and doesn’t contain any chemicals that pollute the environment, food chain, or human health. Our Sandstone leather is finished with natural oils that emphasis the natural aesthetics of the hide, making each one beautifully unique."
> 
> I will not be getting a raffia bag this summer... This is sooo much better!
> 
> View attachment 5424093
> View attachment 5424094



Congratulations! This is a summer bag to last for many summers! I love the idea of the naturally tanned leather. Your descriptions made me picture the lovely olive orchards at Majorca and brought up summer vibes. 
Wear her in good health!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Man, I miss this place! I've barely been able to pop in, let alone keep up with discussions. I've only skimmed the last two pages, but it already feels like I'm curled up in a cosy chair by the fire. Always such a great vibe in here.
> I hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpiDior has been trapping some beauties in her web, I see!
> Such great additions to your already stunning collection.
> 
> 
> You are beyond talented!
> 
> 
> Welcome! Gorgeous looks, gorgeous bags!
> 
> 
> Best of luck! There's something very freeing about being content with what we already have.
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> And a quick update for those of you who chimed in on my mould issue. I didn't get much of a chance to treat my bags as I had a bit of a setback, but I'm now going to tackle the issue properly. The dehumidifier is working very well and collecting about 5L of water a day. I've decided to tackle the issue in stages- 5 bags at a time, sprayed will vinegar (diluted with water) and then put in direct sunlight. I'm starting with the bags that have the least mould and working my way through the entire collection.
> @880 I've ordered that mould spray you suggested. Thank you so much. It's the only one that seems safe to use on leather (and states that it can be used on leather in the product description as well). It will take a few weeks to reach me, but I'll post an update here once I've used it for anyone who may run into the same issue.
> 
> @ElainePG and @More bags I don't know if it's because I've been absent for so much of the year, but it feels like you're both hardly in here. I'm thrilled to see you've both posted recently.
> 
> Sending positive vibes and virtual hugs to anyone who needs one today! Happy Sunday!



Thank-you! SpiDior is a happy bunny atm. 
It´s so nice you are back!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I found the photo when I tried it on a week ago, but decided to think about it first.



This would be totally out of my comfort zone too... but I adore the colour! (And think it has potential to be a great neutral!)


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations! This is a summer bag to last for many summers! I love the idea of the naturally tanned leather. Your descriptions made me picture the lovely olive orchards at Majorca and brought up summer vibes.
> Wear her in good health!



Thank you!    Visiting the olive orchards at Majorca sounds amazing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> @jblended best wishes with recovering from your latest setback and on addressing the mold issues. I hope you can save many of your bags.
> @cowgirlsboots I loved your embroidery work and congratulations on your beautiful Dior additions. You have a wonderful eye for both deals and a great personal style. Great work on your homemade pouches, too!
> @Cookiefiend I love both your toile bags, great pics.



Thank-you so much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Proper photos post tlc.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Don´t do that...

We went to the fleamarket today and I made a big mistake: I opted for a cheap (actually bought at the very same market for under 10€ a couple of years ago), but expensive looking silk dress of the "wedding guest" kind and my red Alma. While my old Dior bags usually fly under the radar everybody seems to know LV... far too many people intensely looked at us checking out whether this is the real thing or whether I suddenly found riches. One seller actually poked my bag, rubbed the leather and asked: "is this the real thing?"

DS hates people, DS hates being stared at or whispered about. Mental note: don´t do this again!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Visiting the olive orchards at Majorca sounds amazing.


It´s lovely, so peaceful. I love the gnarled ancient trees.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Don´t do that...
> 
> We went to the fleamarket today and I made a big mistake: I opted for a cheap (actually bought at the very same market for under 10€ a couple of years ago), but expensive looking silk dress of the "wedding guest" kind and my red Alma. While my old Dior bags usually fly under the radar everybody seems to know LV... far too many people intensely looked at us checking out whether this is the real thing or whether I suddenly found riches. One seller actually poked my bag, rubbed the leather and asked: "is this the real thing?"
> 
> DS hates people, DS hates being stared at or whispered about. Mental note: don´t do this again!


I would be really ticked if someone touched my bag without my permission.  

The Trailer Trash bags are cute and fun.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Proper photos post tlc.
> 
> View attachment 5424506
> 
> View attachment 5424507
> View attachment 5424508



Wow! Such a unique style!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> This would be totally out of my comfort zone too... but I adore the colour! (And think it has potential to be a great neutral!)


Thank you and I love your new bag too!


----------



## Cordeliere

Since the discussion is a little slower than usual, I am going to go off track to share what I just discovered about Japanese street fashion.   They really are having way more fun with fashion than we do.









						Tokyo Is Having Way More Fun Than Us at Fashion
					

In Tokyo, there are no rules when it comes to street fashion. Current trends have little or no influence and you certainly don’t have to work in the fashion industry to throw down some serious looks. I stumbled upon the Tokyo Fashion Tumblr today, which has been faithfully documenting Japanese...




					www.messynessychic.com


----------



## msd_bags

Cordeliere said:


> I had not even thought about cash for a bag purchase.   Good to know that resellers take credit cards.
> 
> I did a little search for luxury handbag resellers in Tokyo.   I was surprised they have multiple stores across the city.  I would rather have one giant place filled with everything they've got.    I want to look for two specific bags and one specific scarf.   I am afraid if I randomly look I will come home with an impulse buy that doesn't really work for me.   Anything to share about your shopping experiences there?


Probably the ‘giant’ place you want will be the reseller store Kohmeyo in Shinjuku.  It has several floors.  But, prices there are higher than in smaller reseller shops.  They have bags, SLGs, scarves and I think even branded clothes.  Then there are several branches of Daiko-kuya.  Cheaper there, but some branches carry only a few items.

Then not all stores look nice.  Some are really just plain looking.  The Japanese have condition rating for pre-loved items.  So prices reflect condition.

An anything-goes store well visited by tourists is Don Quijote.  They have food, cosmetics, small appliances, etc.  Name it, they probably have it.  They also have pre-loved goods in a particular floor, but I have no idea if the items are okay.  the aisles are not very convenient since the store is a bit cramped.

Oh wow, sharing here makes me miss Japan!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Man, I miss this place! I've barely been able to pop in, let alone keep up with discussions. I've only skimmed the last two pages, but it already feels like I'm curled up in a cosy chair by the fire. Always such a great vibe in here.
> I hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpiDior has been trapping some beauties in her web, I see!
> Such great additions to your already stunning collection.
> 
> 
> You are beyond talented!
> 
> 
> Welcome! Gorgeous looks, gorgeous bags!
> 
> 
> Best of luck! There's something very freeing about being content with what we already have.
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> And a quick update for those of you who chimed in on my mould issue. I didn't get much of a chance to treat my bags as I had a bit of a setback, but I'm now going to tackle the issue properly. The dehumidifier is working very well and collecting about 5L of water a day. I've decided to tackle the issue in stages- 5 bags at a time, sprayed will vinegar (diluted with water) and then put in direct sunlight. I'm starting with the bags that have the least mould and working my way through the entire collection.
> @880 I've ordered that mould spray you suggested. Thank you so much. It's the only one that seems safe to use on leather (and states that it can be used on leather in the product description as well). It will take a few weeks to reach me, but I'll post an update here once I've used it for anyone who may run into the same issue.
> 
> @ElainePG and @More bags I don't know if it's because I've been absent for so much of the year, but it feels like you're both hardly in here. I'm thrilled to see you've both posted recently.
> 
> Sending positive vibes and virtual hugs to anyone who needs one today! Happy Sunday!


Hey there, hope things are getting better!


----------



## jblended

Cordeliere said:


> I am going to go off track to share what I just discovered about Japanese street fashion.


Thanks for posting this. It was really fun to read and also go through the linked insta accounts. Amazing how creative people can get with style. I would be comfortable in a lot of the oversized/layered looks that the men wore , because I like being comfy and don't care if I'm drowned by an outfit, but I couldn't do the colour/pattern/odd combos, nor could I do the platform shoes!



msd_bags said:


> Oh wow, sharing here makes me miss Japan!


Lovely that you remember so much detail! 



msd_bags said:


> Hey there, hope things are getting better!


 



Spoiler: TW: depression



Disclaimer: I'm being mindful of the fact that other people are also struggling during this time, so please know that I'm not being "woe is me" and am aware that it's all relative and, really, my struggles are minor.
I seem to be battling depression again. Each time I think my health is improving, I have something knock the wind out of my sails. Things are improving on paper, but my day-to-day quality of life is nowhere near normal. 
My emotions are out of whack. I feel either totally apathetic (to myself and my situation, thankfully not to others), or totally overwhelmed and sad in my bones. I reside in either extreme, no middle ground.
I feel like I can't breathe. Like I'm a burden on everyone and everything. I try to reach out to trusted ones and share what I'm living through, but then feel _super_ _guilty_ for sharing and think _this_ is why I have no friends; I'm a burden, I'm a downer, I'm bloody annoying. When I say nothing, I feel like I will go insane.
Such a weird chapter of my life. I don't know how I'll move forward from here.
I don't dare try therapy again as it went so badly in the past. 
Looking at the past few years- since the pandemic I suppose- this has been my pattern. Depressed, hopeful and excited, then depressed again. It's these waves of ups and downs, and attempts to be graceful in the face of obstacles that always fall flat. 

I'm here. Trying to focus on my bag collection that always brings me joy. 
I'm here. Thanking my lucky stars that this place is always full of good vibes and people who are of the highest calibre. 
I'm here. Striving to be a better person and learn from the examples of grace and strength I see all around me in all of you.
I hope things will get better and I can bring some fun back to everything I do- including my posts here. I have been hoping for that for a while.

Anyway, please know that I really am not posting this for validation. Everyone here has always been more kind to me than I deserve. You can scroll past this and ignore this entirely. I think I just needed to put my feelings into words today. I hope that nobody minds.



Now, on to the important stuff! I really love the new additions everyone has made to their collections of late!  I think one of the things I enjoy most is seeing how everyone curates their collections over time. Isn't it funny how other people's joy over their bag radiates in posts? It always makes me smile.
Meanwhile, I'm truly at purse peace. My oddball collection still makes me smile, even when under attack by the dreaded mould!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JVSXOXO

Trying to catch up from the weekend! 



dcooney4 said:


> I found the photo when I tried it on a week ago, but decided to think about it first.


That is such a pretty shade of green! At first glance I would consider it to be out of my comfort zone as well, but it really looks like it could work with a variety of outfits. I hope you enjoy it!



DME said:


> I’m right there with you and others. @Luv2Shop1 mentioned the crazy price increases and that’s a definite motivator. I also just have a nice collection and should focus more on using the bags I have, rather than chasing my next one. I need to do this with SLGs and clothes, too, since I have a good selection.
> 
> Welcome to the thread! I’m fairly new to posting here myself and everyone has been so kind and welcoming!



Thank you for the warm welcome!   



JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   Fount's regular leather is one of my favorites, so excited to try this leather. The great bags I've found thanks to TPF have turned me into a leather snob.



There's nothing wrong with that! All but one of my bags are leather and the first thing I do when I get a new one is give it a good sniff! 



880 said:


> @JVSXOXO , love your idea of fancy Fridays


Thank you! We'll be out of town later this week to spend time with my husband's family for this birthday and Father's Day. They're a more casual crowd so I may not get fancy this Friday. We'll just have to see. 



Jereni said:


> You are so pretty! Great job on rotating through bags this week!!! I like your idea of Fancy Fridays. This week I organized a happy hour with some friends and planned a wardrobe change for myself so I could wear a more classic shift dress to work and then a flouncy cotton dress to HH lol!



You are too sweet! Thank you.  I've been trying to plan either a lunch or girl's night out with some of my friends as well! I need the girl time desperately. Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Cordeliere

msd_bags said:


> Probably the ‘giant’ place you want will be the reseller store Kohmeyo in Shinjuku.  It has several floors.  But, prices there are higher than in smaller reseller shops.  They have bags, SLGs, scarves and I think even branded clothes.  Then there are several branches of Daiko-kuya.  Cheaper there, but some branches carry only a few items.
> 
> Then not all stores look nice.  Some are really just plain looking.  The Japanese have condition rating for pre-loved items.  So prices reflect condition.
> 
> An anything-goes store well visited by tourists is Don Quijote.  They have food, cosmetics, small appliances, etc.  Name it, they probably have it.  They also have pre-loved goods in a particular floor, but I have no idea if the items are okay.  the aisles are not very convenient since the store is a bit cramped.
> 
> Oh wow, sharing here makes me miss Japan!


Thank you for all this wonderful information!!!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Thank you both! It's all good. Life is just messy sometimes.  I'm trying not to dwell in the negativity (or spread it around by complaining a lot), and I'm trying to be lighter in other areas of my life. *Hopefully things will get better from here on out.*


You have the BEST attitude!

ETA: Just read your second post, dear. So sorry to hear about the emotional roller-coaster ride. It's a pity you had a terrible experience with therapy the last time. For sure, it would help if you had an option that would bring you emotional stability.


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> Since the discussion is a little slower than usual, I am going to go off track to share what I just discovered about Japanese street fashion.   They really are having way more fun with fashion than we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo Is Having Way More Fun Than Us at Fashion
> 
> 
> In Tokyo, there are no rules when it comes to street fashion. Current trends have little or no influence and you certainly don’t have to work in the fashion industry to throw down some serious looks. I stumbled upon the Tokyo Fashion Tumblr today, which has been faithfully documenting Japanese...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.messynessychic.com


Ooh! Fuuuuuuun!

Thanks for the link.


----------



## dcooney4

Had this strap up for sale because my other bags have different hardware. Then I realized my new Coastal Hillbilly had shiny brass. So happy to have yet another option with it. The zipper is nice and smooth now. Shopping my closet for a change.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Had this strap up for sale because my other bags have different hardware. Then I realized my new Coastal Hillbilly had shiny brass. So happy to have yet another option with it. The zipper is nice and smooth now. Shopping my closet for a change.


Remind me of the seller? (I should really take notes on this thread!)


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Remind me of the seller? (I should really take notes on this thread!)


Coastal Hillbilly!


----------



## dcooney4

Just took the wrapping off it. I hope to get a chance to wear it Wednesday as long as it doesn’t rain. I held it up to a sporty printed skirt I bought and it will work well with it . Planned a few outfits holding it it up against the clothes, before I took off the wrapping.


----------



## Vintage Leather

jblended said:


> Thanks for posting this. It was really fun to read and also go through the linked insta accounts. Amazing how creative people can get with style. I would be comfortable in a lot of the oversized/layered looks that the men wore , because I like being comfy and don't care if I'm drowned by an outfit, but I couldn't do the colour/pattern/odd combos, nor could I do the platform shoes!
> 
> 
> Lovely that you remember so much detail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TW: depression
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm being mindful of the fact that other people are also struggling during this time, so please know that I'm not being "woe is me" and am aware that it's all relative and, really, my struggles are minor.
> I seem to be battling depression again. Each time I think my health is improving, I have something knock the wind out of my sails. Things are improving on paper, but my day-to-day quality of life is nowhere near normal.
> My emotions are out of whack. I feel either totally apathetic (to myself and my situation, thankfully not to others), or totally overwhelmed and sad in my bones. I reside in either extreme, no middle ground.
> I feel like I can't breathe. Like I'm a burden on everyone and everything. I try to reach out to trusted ones and share what I'm living through, but then feel _super_ _guilty_ for sharing and think _this_ is why I have no friends; I'm a burden, I'm a downer, I'm bloody annoying. When I say nothing, I feel like I will go insane.
> Such a weird chapter of my life. I don't know how I'll move forward from here.
> I don't dare try therapy again as it went so badly in the past.
> Looking at the past few years- since the pandemic I suppose- this has been my pattern. Depressed, hopeful and excited, then depressed again. It's these waves of ups and downs, and attempts to be graceful in the face of obstacles that always fall flat.
> 
> I'm here. Trying to focus on my bag collection that always brings me joy.
> I'm here. Thanking my lucky stars that this place is always full of good vibes and people who are of the highest calibre.
> I'm here. Striving to be a better person and learn from the examples of grace and strength I see all around me in all of you.
> I hope things will get better and I can bring some fun back to everything I do- including my posts here. I have been hoping for that for a while.
> 
> Anyway, please know that I really am not posting this for validation. Everyone here has always been more kind to me than I deserve. You can scroll past this and ignore this entirely. I think I just needed to put my feelings into words today. I hope that nobody minds.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, on to the important stuff! I really love the new additions everyone has made to their collections of late!  I think one of the things I enjoy most is seeing how everyone curates their collections over time. Isn't it funny how other people's joy over their bag radiates in posts? It always makes me smile.
> Meanwhile, I'm truly at purse peace. My oddball collection still makes me smile, even when under attack by the dreaded mould!


Your collection is fabulous and I love seeing you show it off.



Spoiler



I’ve lived most of my life with depression. Some days it’s debilitating. Sometimes I can ignore it.

Two things that have helped me.

1) making a note of my triggers. Some things just drag me under. For me, its mess and clutter, feeling like I’m trapped behind a glass wall even when I’m talking, and diet. I can avoid some, and plan for accommodations when I can’t.

2) Some times, I’m taken off guard. But I read an interesting book called, “Taking Tea with Kali.” It was primarily about anger and anger management, referring to the Hindu Goddess Kali, goddess of death, time, chaos and mother love. The concept that stuck with me was the idea, feeling emotions is important. When you’re dragged under by the tides of anger or depression, give yourself time to feel and experience it. Yes, the world sucks, and yes, the situation is wrong, and you are absolutely right to feel enraged and overwhelmed.  Feel your emotions to the fullest.  And when you are done,  clean your tea set.

The only thing worse than feeling depression is the feeling that you don’t deserve the rest and recover you need, and that feeling makes the depression worse.

You are amazing, and you deserve the best of everything. Productivity = deserving is a lie that was created to force humans to love small lives. You deserve all the best, no matter how productive you are or are not.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I would be really ticked if someone touched my bag without my permission.
> 
> The Trailer Trash bags are cute and fun.



Oh, her touching my bag made me totally mad, but I only took a step away from her. She wasn´t the brightest candle on the cake, so maybe didn´t know better.

Thank-you! The trailer Trash collection is an all time favourite of mine. And when I can get a bag at a bargain price I always go for it. Well, what´s a bargain...  I just noticed how much my perception of this has changed. My very first Trailer Trash bag bought in 2015 was 45€ and I still was worried the condition couldn´t be as good as described... the next one, this time actually a bit battered was 50€. Long gone are these times...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Had this strap up for sale because my other bags have different hardware. Then I realized my new Coastal Hillbilly had shiny brass. So happy to have yet another option with it. The zipper is nice and smooth now. Shopping my closet for a change.



Perfect combo! I love the look!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Just took the wrapping off it. I hope to get a chance to wear it Wednesday as long as it doesn’t rain. I held it up to a sporty printed skirt I bought and it will work well with it . Planned a few outfits holding it it up against the clothes, before I took off the wrapping.



Outfit planning is always so exciting! Enjoy your green beauty!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> Your collection is fabulous and I love seeing you show it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve lived most of my life with depression. Some days it’s debilitating. Sometimes I can ignore it.
> 
> Two things that have helped me.
> 
> 1) making a note of my triggers. Some things just drag me under. For me, its mess and clutter, feeling like I’m trapped behind a glass wall even when I’m talking, and diet. I can avoid some, and plan for accommodations when I can’t.
> 
> 2) Some times, I’m taken off guard. But I read an interesting book called, “Taking Tea with Kali.” It was primarily about anger and anger management, referring to the Hindu Goddess Kali, goddess of death, time, chaos and mother love. The concept that stuck with me was the idea, feeling emotions is important. When you’re dragged under by the tides of anger or depression, give yourself time to feel and experience it. Yes, the world sucks, and yes, the situation is wrong, and you are absolutely right to feel enraged and overwhelmed.  Feel your emotions to the fullest.  And when you are done,  clean your tea set.
> 
> The only thing worse than feeling depression is the feeling that you don’t deserve the rest and recover you need, and that feeling makes the depression worse.
> 
> You are amazing, and you deserve the best of everything. Productivity = deserving is a lie that was created to force humans to love small lives. You deserve all the best, no matter how productive you are or are not.


Thank you for this! Sending you a hug xx


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Since the discussion is a little slower than usual, I am going to go off track to share what I just discovered about Japanese street fashion.   They really are having way more fun with fashion than we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo Is Having Way More Fun Than Us at Fashion
> 
> 
> In Tokyo, there are no rules when it comes to street fashion. Current trends have little or no influence and you certainly don’t have to work in the fashion industry to throw down some serious looks. I stumbled upon the Tokyo Fashion Tumblr today, which has been faithfully documenting Japanese...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.messynessychic.com


love! Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sometimes it´s the little things that put everything in perspective and make my life good. Right now I have a mouse asleep in the hood of my sweatshirt. He is old, over a year, he gets scared when the younger mice start fighting in the cage and sometimes he just wants an outing. The moment he sees me and comes running to climb on my hand and then directly up my arm to climb into his sweatshirt sanctuary always makes my heart melt. The world must be a good place. Peace exists. He is giving me the greatest gift ever- his love, his trust.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I think Italian bags (and RTW) are
> 
> love! Thank you!



Wow! I loved the article. Tokyo must be a magic place!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow! I loved the article. Tokyo must be a magic place!


@Cordeliere


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Had this strap up for sale because my other bags have different hardware. Then I realized my new Coastal Hillbilly had shiny brass. So happy to have yet another option with it. The zipper is nice and smooth now. Shopping my closet for a change.



The strap looks great with the bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sometimes it´s the little things that put everything in perspective and make my life good. Right now I have a mouse asleep in the hood of my sweatshirt. He is old, over a year, he gets scared when the younger mice start fighting in the cage and sometimes he just wants an outing. The moment he sees me and comes running to climb on my hand and then directly up my arm to climb into his sweatshirt sanctuary always makes my heart melt. The world must be a good place. Peace exists. He is giving me the greatest gift ever- his love, his trust.


This made me happy - thank you for sharing ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Outfit planning is always so exciting! Enjoy your green beauty!


Thanks! I would not have been happy with someone touching my bag either.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sometimes it´s the little things that put everything in perspective and make my life good. Right now I have a mouse asleep in the hood of my sweatshirt. He is old, over a year, he gets scared when the younger mice start fighting in the cage and sometimes he just wants an outing. The moment he sees me and comes running to climb on my hand and then directly up my arm to climb into his sweatshirt sanctuary always makes my heart melt. The world must be a good place. Peace exists. He is giving me the greatest gift ever- his love, his trust.


So cute!


----------



## jblended

ElainePG said:


> You have the BEST attitude!
> 
> ETA: Just read your second post, dear. So sorry to hear about the emotional roller-coaster ride. It's a pity you had a terrible experience with therapy the last time. For sure, it would help if you had an option that would bring you emotional stability.


I'm sorry! I went from being okay to suddenly not. That is reflected in my posts. 
Thank you! 



Vintage Leather said:


> Your collection is fabulous and I love seeing you show it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve lived most of my life with depression. Some days it’s debilitating. Sometimes I can ignore it.
> 
> Two things that have helped me.
> 
> 1) making a note of my triggers. Some things just drag me under. For me, its mess and clutter, feeling like I’m trapped behind a glass wall even when I’m talking, and diet. I can avoid some, and plan for accommodations when I can’t.
> 
> 2) Some times, I’m taken off guard. But I read an interesting book called, “Taking Tea with Kali.” It was primarily about anger and anger management, referring to the Hindu Goddess Kali, goddess of death, time, chaos and mother love. The concept that stuck with me was the idea, feeling emotions is important. When you’re dragged under by the tides of anger or depression, give yourself time to feel and experience it. Yes, the world sucks, and yes, the situation is wrong, and you are absolutely right to feel enraged and overwhelmed.  Feel your emotions to the fullest.  And when you are done,  clean your tea set.
> 
> The only thing worse than feeling depression is the feeling that you don’t deserve the rest and recover you need, and that feeling makes the depression worse.
> 
> You are amazing, and you deserve the best of everything. Productivity = deserving is a lie that was created to force humans to love small lives. You deserve all the best, no matter how productive you are or are not.


I'm beyond grateful for your perspective on this, though I do wish you were not speaking from experience. 
This, in particular, has struck me: "Feel your emotions to the fullest.  And when you are done,  clean your tea set."
I've been trying to move past my emotions quickly, forcing myself to move forward and get on with life asap. In a way, I'm practicing toxic positivity which I know is damaging. This was very much a reminder I needed. Thank you!
I'll be paying attention to my triggers and taking note. I have no idea what is behind the darker days but it is important to figure it out so that I, too, can take the steps to manage them better.

It's funny, after I made this post on depression, I was prompted to find my earlier post about when I attempted therapy. I discovered that I'd written it in 2021! That was when I saw the therapist and it all went wrong, so I reached out here for support and you guys rallied around me.
If anyone had asked me how I was doing since then, I would have readily said that I am better, things are improving, I'm hopeful. But looking at those two posts, a year apart, I find that actually nothing has changed for me. I have not been moving forward but have been running in a circle! The realization kind of broke my heart. 
I'm going to take a step back from everything and reassess. As it stands, I remain isolated for much of my days, so I'm unable to use my bags right now. I will channel my frustrations into addressing the mental and physical health struggles I'm living with, so that I can start actually moving forward.

Thank you my pocket friends, for always, always being so kind.


----------



## jblended

In bag news, I'm happy to report that I have saved these two beauties! They are amongst my favourites. They had only a bit of mould on the outside, none on the inside, and I managed to get it all off.


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> In bag news, I'm happy to report that I have saved these two beauties! They are amongst my favourites. They had only a bit of mould on the outside, none on the inside, and I managed to get it all off.
> View attachment 5425251


So glad you were able to save the owl bag! (It is an owl, isn't it?) They are both beauties, but I just love the expression on the bird's face. Kinda like "I need a cup of coffee… NOW!!!!"


----------



## jblended

ElainePG said:


> So glad you were able to save the owl bag! (It is an owl, isn't it?) They are both beauties, but I just love the expression on the bird's face. Kinda like "I need a cup of coffee… NOW!!!!"


Yes, it's an Owl. An old Kate Spade that I got for $30 (it's missing its little legs so was marked as "defect" and priced accordingly at the KS warehouse sale). It has brought me so much joy over the years. His wings move, so when I'm wearing it, his wings swing back and forth like he's walking with me! 
His facial expression is perfect! 

Edit: Here's a pic from the web of what it looks like with its legs:



I'm working on my Mr. Grumpy and football bags today. They don't appear to have any mould on them at all (yay!) but I'll put them in the sun/ wipe them/ condition them, just in case. 
Apologies for posting old pictures that you would have already seen, but they're all I've got at the minute.


----------



## Cordeliere

jblended said:


> *I'm sorry!* I went from being okay to suddenly not. That is reflected in my posts.





jblended said:


> *Apologies* for posting old pictures that you would have already seen, but they're all I've got at the minute.



IMHO, you should make a resolution to stop apologizing, because you have nothing to apologize for.   In fact, how about a resolution to internally celebrate your wonderful shares?  I always enjoy your posts.   Instead of imagining that you are burdening us, how about imagining that you are making us happy with your always meaningful posts?


----------



## jblended

Cordeliere said:


> IMHO, you should make a resolution to stop apologizing, because you have nothing to apologize for.   In fact, how about a resolution to internally celebrate your wonderful shares?  I always enjoy your posts.   Instead of imagining that you are burdening us, how about imagining that you are making us happy with your always meaningful posts?


I resolve to take new pictures of my oddball bags when they're all rehabbed and share those! No apologies when I do! How's that for a fair compromise?


----------



## Cordeliere

jblended said:


> I resolve to take new pictures of my oddball bags when they're all rehabbed and share those! No apologies when I do! How's that for a fair compromise?


I love pictures of oddball bags.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> IMHO, you should make a resolution to stop apologizing, because you have nothing to apologize for.   In fact, how about a resolution to internally celebrate your wonderful shares?  I always enjoy your posts.   Instead of imagining that you are burdening us, how about imagining that you are making us happy with your always meaningful posts?


Yes this! @jblended! Big virtual hug!  
just remember, it’s not always the end result, but the process and the effort that matters


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Thanks for posting this. It was really fun to read and also go through the linked insta accounts. Amazing how creative people can get with style. I would be comfortable in a lot of the oversized/layered looks that the men wore , because I like being comfy and don't care if I'm drowned by an outfit, but I couldn't do the colour/pattern/odd combos, nor could I do the platform shoes!
> 
> 
> Lovely that you remember so much detail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TW: depression
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm being mindful of the fact that other people are also struggling during this time, so please know that I'm not being "woe is me" and am aware that it's all relative and, really, my struggles are minor.
> I seem to be battling depression again. Each time I think my health is improving, I have something knock the wind out of my sails. Things are improving on paper, but my day-to-day quality of life is nowhere near normal.
> My emotions are out of whack. I feel either totally apathetic (to myself and my situation, thankfully not to others), or totally overwhelmed and sad in my bones. I reside in either extreme, no middle ground.
> I feel like I can't breathe. Like I'm a burden on everyone and everything. I try to reach out to trusted ones and share what I'm living through, but then feel _super_ _guilty_ for sharing and think _this_ is why I have no friends; I'm a burden, I'm a downer, I'm bloody annoying. When I say nothing, I feel like I will go insane.
> Such a weird chapter of my life. I don't know how I'll move forward from here.
> I don't dare try therapy again as it went so badly in the past.
> Looking at the past few years- since the pandemic I suppose- this has been my pattern. Depressed, hopeful and excited, then depressed again. It's these waves of ups and downs, and attempts to be graceful in the face of obstacles that always fall flat.
> 
> I'm here. Trying to focus on my bag collection that always brings me joy.
> I'm here. Thanking my lucky stars that this place is always full of good vibes and people who are of the highest calibre.
> I'm here. Striving to be a better person and learn from the examples of grace and strength I see all around me in all of you.
> I hope things will get better and I can bring some fun back to everything I do- including my posts here. I have been hoping for that for a while.
> 
> Anyway, please know that I really am not posting this for validation. Everyone here has always been more kind to me than I deserve. You can scroll past this and ignore this entirely. I think I just needed to put my feelings into words today. I hope that nobody minds.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, on to the important stuff! I really love the new additions everyone has made to their collections of late!  I think one of the things I enjoy most is seeing how everyone curates their collections over time. Isn't it funny how other people's joy over their bag radiates in posts? It always makes me smile.
> Meanwhile, I'm truly at purse peace. My oddball collection still makes me smile, even when under attack by the dreaded mould!


You are seen, you are heard, you are appreciated for being you. Holding out my hand to walk with you.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Had this strap up for sale because my other bags have different hardware. Then I realized my new Coastal Hillbilly had shiny brass. So happy to have yet another option with it. The zipper is nice and smooth now. Shopping my closet for a change.


This strap looks fantastic with your new bag!


----------



## More bags

Vintage Leather said:


> Your collection is fabulous and I love seeing you show it off.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve lived most of my life with depression. Some days it’s debilitating. Sometimes I can ignore it.
> 
> Two things that have helped me.
> 
> 1) making a note of my triggers. Some things just drag me under. For me, its mess and clutter, feeling like I’m trapped behind a glass wall even when I’m talking, and diet. I can avoid some, and plan for accommodations when I can’t.
> 
> 2) Some times, I’m taken off guard. But I read an interesting book called, “Taking Tea with Kali.” It was primarily about anger and anger management, referring to the Hindu Goddess Kali, goddess of death, time, chaos and mother love. The concept that stuck with me was the idea, feeling emotions is important. When you’re dragged under by the tides of anger or depression, give yourself time to feel and experience it. Yes, the world sucks, and yes, the situation is wrong, and you are absolutely right to feel enraged and overwhelmed.  Feel your emotions to the fullest.  And when you are done,  clean your tea set.
> 
> The only thing worse than feeling depression is the feeling that you don’t deserve the rest and recover you need, and that feeling makes the depression worse.
> 
> You are amazing, and you deserve the best of everything. Productivity = deserving is a lie that was created to force humans to love small lives. You deserve all the best, no matter how productive you are or are not.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Yes, it's an Owl. An old Kate Spade that I got for $30 (it's missing its little legs so was marked as "defect" and priced accordingly at the KS warehouse sale). It has brought me so much joy over the years. His wings move, so when I'm wearing it, his wings swing back and forth like he's walking with me!
> His facial expression is perfect!
> 
> Edit: Here's a pic from the web of what it looks like with its legs:
> View attachment 5425257
> 
> 
> I'm working on my Mr. Grumpy and football bags today. They don't appear to have any mould on them at all (yay!) but I'll put them in the sun/ wipe them/ condition them, just in case.
> Apologies for posting old pictures that you would have already seen, but they're all I've got at the minute.
> 
> View attachment 5425254
> 
> View attachment 5425255


Love Mr. Grumpy!!!!!


----------



## jblended

More bags said:


> You are seen, you are heard, you are appreciated for being you. Holding out my hand to walk with you.


Humbled! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Love Mr. Grumpy!!!!!


I will never tire of that bag! 



More bags said:


> This strap looks fantastic with your new bag!



@dcooney4  has a special skill for matching those straps with her bags!



Vintage Leather said:


> You are very easy to be kind to, and we love when you feel like posting
> 
> 
> Don’t feel bad about feeling bad, and never apologize for your mood.
> 
> Healing is like heading up a circular staircase. Some days you think “I had this same view just a few minutes ago.” But over time you realize you’re a little higher up than you were.


I'm quoting you from below @Vintage Leather  because I'm clogging up the thread with multiple posts.
The outpouring of support I receive always leaves me utterly humbled. Thank you! These words mean more than I'll ever be able to express.
I'm heeding your advice and will keep climbing the staircase, along with @880's reminder that the process is what is important in the end.

*I am acutely aware that a lot of us are struggling right now, so I know that all these beautiful messages over the last couple of pages are touching other people and empowering them as much as they are me.
Thank you all for the gift of your time, your kindness and your shared wisdom! *


----------



## Vintage Leather

jblended said:


> I'm sorry! I went from being okay to suddenly not. That is reflected in my posts.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I'm beyond grateful for your perspective on this, though I do wish you were not speaking from experience.
> This, in particular, has struck me: "Feel your emotions to the fullest.  And when you are done,  clean your tea set."
> I've been trying to move past my emotions quickly, forcing myself to move forward and get on with life asap. In a way, I'm practicing toxic positivity which I know is damaging. This was very much a reminder I needed. Thank you!
> I'll be paying attention to my triggers and taking note. I have no idea what is behind the darker days but it is important to figure it out so that I, too, can take the steps to manage them better.
> 
> It's funny, after I made this post on depression, I was prompted to find my earlier post about when I attempted therapy. I discovered that I'd written it in 2021! That was when I saw the therapist and it all went wrong, so I reached out here for support and you guys rallied around me.
> If anyone had asked me how I was doing since then, I would have readily said that I am better, things are improving, I'm hopeful. But looking at those two posts, a year apart, I find that actually nothing has changed for me. I have not been moving forward but have been running in a circle! The realization kind of broke my heart.
> I'm going to take a step back from everything and reassess. As it stands, I remain isolated for much of my days, so I'm unable to use my bags right now. I will channel my frustrations into addressing the mental and physical health struggles I'm living with, so that I can start actually moving forward.
> 
> Thank you my pocket friends, for always, always being so kind.



You are very easy to be kind to, and we love when you feel like posting


Don’t feel bad about feeling bad, and never apologize for your mood.

Healing is like heading up a circular staircase. Some days you think “I had this same view just a few minutes ago.” But over time you realize you’re a little higher up than you were.


----------



## Cordeliere

jblended said:


> I'm quoting you from below @Vintage Leather *because I'm clogging up the thread with multiple posts.*


Smells like an apology to me.....  You have an amazing capacity to forgive other people.   Sling a little of that generosity back at yourself.  You deserve it.

And in the veining of celebrating what you give us, thank you being the role model to the rest of us for grace under pressure.


----------



## msd_bags

Cordeliere said:


> IMHO, you should make a resolution to stop apologizing, because you have nothing to apologize for.   In fact, how about a resolution to internally celebrate your wonderful shares?  I always enjoy your posts.   Instead of imagining that you are burdening us, how about imagining that you are making us happy with your always meaningful posts?


@jblended This!  In addition to what @Cordeliere articulated very well, I appreciate the fact that you share deep thoughts with us!  Isn’t that what friendship is about!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> In bag news, I'm happy to report that I have saved these two beauties! They are amongst my favourites. They had only a bit of mould on the outside, none on the inside, and I managed to get it all off.
> View attachment 5425251


I am so glad you were able to save these beauties.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Yes, it's an Owl. An old Kate Spade that I got for $30 (it's missing its little legs so was marked as "defect" and priced accordingly at the KS warehouse sale). It has brought me so much joy over the years. His wings move, so when I'm wearing it, his wings swing back and forth like he's walking with me!
> His facial expression is perfect!
> 
> Edit: Here's a pic from the web of what it looks like with its legs:
> View attachment 5425257
> 
> 
> I'm working on my Mr. Grumpy and football bags today. They don't appear to have any mould on them at all (yay!) but I'll put them in the sun/ wipe them/ condition them, just in case.
> Apologies for posting old pictures that you would have already seen, but they're all I've got at the minute.
> 
> View attachment 5425254
> 
> View attachment 5425255


We love seeing bags.


----------



## baghabitz34

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m happy to share that I made the effort to use different bags this week! The Rebecca Minkoff Edie has been my everyday bag but yesterday I pulled out my Tory Burch Kira and today I used my LV Eva. I like the idea of having Fancy Fridays where I dress a little nicer and get out for lunch or even work from a cafe. As much as I love permanently working from home, I really miss wearing my nicer clothes on a regular basis and having more in-person interaction during the week.
> 
> View attachment 5423960
> View attachment 5423962
> View attachment 5423963


Love the idea of Fancy Fridays!

And I was thinking of doing the same thing - going to cafe or restaurant nearby - for either lunch or to work for a bit. Get tired of being indoors most of the day.


----------



## jblended

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the idea of Fancy Fridays!
> 
> And I was thinking of doing the same thing - going to cafe or restaurant nearby - for either lunch or to work for a bit. Get tired of being indoors most of the day.


This is a great idea! A change of scenery makes a world of difference!


----------



## JVSXOXO

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the idea of Fancy Fridays!
> 
> And I was thinking of doing the same thing - going to cafe or restaurant nearby - for either lunch or to work for a bit. Get tired of being indoors most of the day.



Thank you! And yes, I think a change of scenery will be good for me. I wish I lived in a quieter area because then maybe I could sit out on my porch and work. But there’s always commotion on my street and tons of work being done on neighboring houses now that the weather is nice.


----------



## jblended

On the subject of Japan, how clever is this:




__





						Furoshiki- A Cool Cousin to the Bottega Veneta Jodie/Pouch
					

I'm a big BV fan, but I can't bring myself to spend oodles of money on their lovely hand/arm-carry bags like the Jodie (small/teen) and the Pouch.  I'm really a shoulder-carry lady at heart, and I wouldn't use these bags enough.    I'm traveling this summer, and for a couple of dinners, I really...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Cordeliere

jblended said:


> On the subject of Japan, how clever is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furoshiki- A Cool Cousin to the Bottega Veneta Jodie/Pouch
> 
> 
> I'm a big BV fan, but I can't bring myself to spend oodles of money on their lovely hand/arm-carry bags like the Jodie (small/teen) and the Pouch.  I'm really a shoulder-carry lady at heart, and I wouldn't use these bags enough.    I'm traveling this summer, and for a couple of dinners, I really...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Very clever.   In my Etsy--Japanese bag research, I learned that old Kimono sashes are up cycled into handbags.  Very cool looking.  I would order one, but each one is unique and I would be too picky about the fabric pattern.   I just can't order something sight unseen.   Maybe I can get a vintage sash while I am there, plus handles like this, and make myself a bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

Speaking of oddball bags, I am going to share my most oddball.   This is one of a series of "Sac a Malice" bags that Hermes issued in the late 90s.   Sac a Malice means bag of tricks.  In this series, the clasp is part of a picture.  This seal is my favorite of the series and I feel very lucky to have him.   Very often, this bag is my absolute favorite in my collection.   It is a great date bag for me because of the length of the strap (good for over the shoulder), not big so I don't whack people going down a theater row, I love kiss lock closures, and, not to mention, how much this bag amuses me.  

I am always talking about my vintage Hermes bags, but have never posted a picture on this thread. I don't post many pictures of them period.   I sort of imagine that you think my collection is imaginary--sort of like the person who talks non stop about their spouse, but years go by and you never meet the spouse.  Makes you think does the spouse really exist?   I assure you I do have a collection of vintage Hermes, that as I get more comfortable with selfies, I will post.

Here is a link to pictures of many other sac a malice specimens, starting at post #143.  I do have a soft spot in my heart for the clown.





__





						Vintage Style Bags... PICS ONLY!!!
					

Cabana/Kabana Bag from ca 2000 not quite vintage but not produced anymore. 35cm x 24cm x 13cm  vache natural and buffalo.




					forum.purseblog.com
				





Anyone else have an oddball bag?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> On the subject of Japan, how clever is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furoshiki- A Cool Cousin to the Bottega Veneta Jodie/Pouch
> 
> 
> I'm a big BV fan, but I can't bring myself to spend oodles of money on their lovely hand/arm-carry bags like the Jodie (small/teen) and the Pouch.  I'm really a shoulder-carry lady at heart, and I wouldn't use these bags enough.    I'm traveling this summer, and for a couple of dinners, I really...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I think these are darling... I even have a couple of 'straps' that I could use to make a bag - and lots of 70cm 'pieces of fabric' ()!

These would be fun for - say - like a night out, but I could never use one for long because there's no structure. I've tried putting a purse organizer in but it never stays put... then again I've never tried it with a 70, just a 90. 
I'll be off tomorrow - maybe I'll give it a whirl! 


Cordeliere said:


> Speaking of oddball bags, I am going to share my most oddball.   This is one of a series of "Sac a Malice" bags that Hermes issued in the late 90s.   Sac a Malice means bag of tricks.  In this series, the clasp is part of a picture.  This seal is my favorite of the series and I feel very lucky to have him.   Very often, this bag is my absolute favorite in my collection.   It is a great date bag for me because of the length of the strap (good for over the shoulder), not big so I don't whack people going down a theater row, I love kiss lock closures, and, not to mention, how much this bag amuses me.
> 
> I am always talking about my vintage Hermes bags, but have never posted a picture on this thread. I don't post many pictures of them period.   I sort of imagine that you think my collection is imaginary--sort of like the person who talks non stop about their spouse, but years go by and you never meet the spouse.  Makes you think does the spouse really exist?   I assure you I do have a collection of vintage Hermes, that as I get more comfortable with selfies, I will post.
> 
> Here is a link to pictures of many other sac a malice specimens, starting at post #143.  I do have a soft spot in my heart for the clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Style Bags... PICS ONLY!!!
> 
> 
> Cabana/Kabana Bag from ca 2000 not quite vintage but not produced anymore. 35cm x 24cm x 13cm  vache natural and buffalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have an oddball bag?


These are so fun and quirky! Do they hold much?


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Speaking of oddball bags, I am going to share my most oddball.   This is one of a series of "Sac a Malice" bags that Hermes issued in the late 90s.   Sac a Malice means bag of tricks.  In this series, the clasp is part of a picture.  This seal is my favorite of the series and I feel very lucky to have him.   Very often, this bag is my absolute favorite in my collection.   It is a great date bag for me because of the length of the strap (good for over the shoulder), not big so I don't whack people going down a theater row, I love kiss lock closures, and, not to mention, how much this bag amuses me.
> 
> I am always talking about my vintage Hermes bags, but have never posted a picture on this thread. I don't post many pictures of them period.   I sort of imagine that you think my collection is imaginary--sort of like the person who talks non stop about their spouse, but years go by and you never meet the spouse.  Makes you think does the spouse really exist?   I assure you I do have a collection of vintage Hermes, that as I get more comfortable with selfies, I will post.
> 
> Here is a link to pictures of many other sac a malice specimens, starting at post #143.  I do have a soft spot in my heart for the clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Style Bags... PICS ONLY!!!
> 
> 
> Cabana/Kabana Bag from ca 2000 not quite vintage but not produced anymore. 35cm x 24cm x 13cm  vache natural and buffalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have an oddball bag?


Love this particular one. And we will gladly wait for you to get comfortable with the idea of posting more !


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> On the subject of Japan, how clever is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furoshiki- A Cool Cousin to the Bottega Veneta Jodie/Pouch
> 
> 
> I'm a big BV fan, but I can't bring myself to spend oodles of money on their lovely hand/arm-carry bags like the Jodie (small/teen) and the Pouch.  I'm really a shoulder-carry lady at heart, and I wouldn't use these bags enough.    I'm traveling this summer, and for a couple of dinners, I really...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Very, very cool!


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> Speaking of oddball bags, I am going to share my most oddball.   This is one of a series of "Sac a Malice" bags that Hermes issued in the late 90s.   Sac a Malice means bag of tricks.  In this series, the clasp is part of a picture.  This seal is my favorite of the series and I feel very lucky to have him.   Very often, this bag is my absolute favorite in my collection.   It is a great date bag for me because of the length of the strap (good for over the shoulder), not big so I don't whack people going down a theater row, I love kiss lock closures, and, not to mention, how much this bag amuses me.
> 
> I am always talking about my vintage Hermes bags, but have never posted a picture on this thread. I don't post many pictures of them period.   I sort of imagine that you think my collection is imaginary--sort of like the person who talks non stop about their spouse, but years go by and you never meet the spouse.  Makes you think does the spouse really exist?   I assure you I do have a collection of vintage Hermes, that as I get more comfortable with selfies, I will post.
> 
> Here is a link to pictures of many other sac a malice specimens, starting at post #143.  I do have a soft spot in my heart for the clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Style Bags... PICS ONLY!!!
> 
> 
> Cabana/Kabana Bag from ca 2000 not quite vintage but not produced anymore. 35cm x 24cm x 13cm  vache natural and buffalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have an oddball bag?


Love this! It took me a minute, and then I saw the seal balancing the "beach ball." Do you know what time period this was from?


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> Anyone else have an oddball bag?


This one, from probably the 1940s. It's a Cordé clutch with a lucite handle.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Yay - the Be Dior arrived and it’s beautiful!
I wanted something very close to the color of the MZ Wallace in Punch… I think I did pretty well!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Yay - the Be Dior arrived and it’s beautiful!
> I wanted something very close to the color of the MZ Wallace in Punch… I think I did pretty well!
> View attachment 5425708
> View attachment 5425709
> View attachment 5425710
> View attachment 5425711


Is that navy inside? Pretty shade of pink.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> Yay - the Be Dior arrived and it’s beautiful!
> I wanted something very close to the color of the MZ Wallace in Punch… I think I did pretty well!
> View attachment 5425708
> View attachment 5425709
> View attachment 5425710
> View attachment 5425711


Very pretty shade of pink, congrats!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Is that navy inside? Pretty shade of pink.


it is a royal blue - really pretty! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Very pretty shade of pink, congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cookiefiend said:


> I use just one pouch - in it I have 2 lippies, a small Vaseline lip moisturizer, a very cool container for flossing sticks, a purse clippa, a small travel size Tylenol, a cloth to clean my glasses, and a nail file.
> 
> I don’t like having stuff floating all over my purse, so for me this pouch is a god send! I carry a smallish wallet, the pouch, epi-pen, phone and keys… which makes it sound like I could get away with just a small purse - right? No - cuz I gotta leave room for unexpected things, Coco things, and DH’s wallet!


hahaha - I had to quote myself!
When I wrote everything that's inside my pouch - reading it makes it sound like Mary Poppin's magical purse... and yesterday I discovered I had left a few things out! It also has a TicTac container, a small pair of tweezers (did you know that the light in your car is so good that you can see all those pesky hairs you missed?), a couple bandaids and a small single-use container of eyedrops! 
Magic!


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> I had not even thought about cash for a bag purchase.   Good to know that resellers take credit cards.
> 
> I did a little search for luxury handbag resellers in Tokyo.   I was surprised they have multiple stores across the city.  I would rather have one giant place filled with everything they've got.    I want to look for two specific bags and one specific scarf.   I am afraid if I randomly look I will come home with an impulse buy that doesn't really work for me.   Anything to share about your shopping experiences there?




This may be a little late but check out this Youtube Video:






She does a pretty good tour of a handful of pre-loved luxury shops.


----------



## lill_canele

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow! I loved the article. Tokyo must be a magic place!



Tokyo is very fun and hip! If you're looking for fashion, style and fun, it's the place to go! I really enjoyed seeing all the looks and outfits when I was there.

But in terms of other things, like scenery, shopping, culture, and food, I prefer Osaka and Kyoto more.


----------



## Jereni

Cookiefiend said:


> Yay - the Be Dior arrived and it’s beautiful!
> I wanted something very close to the color of the MZ Wallace in Punch… I think I did pretty well!
> View attachment 5425708
> View attachment 5425709
> View attachment 5425710
> View attachment 5425711



Gorgeous!!! Love the color.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love the color.


Thank you sweets!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Yay - the Be Dior arrived and it’s beautiful!
> I wanted something very close to the color of the MZ Wallace in Punch… I think I did pretty well!
> View attachment 5425708
> View attachment 5425709
> View attachment 5425710
> View attachment 5425711



She is beautiful! The leather looks so rich and soft! Wear her in good health!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My final guilty pleasure turned up today. Dior Flight bag from 2006.
I´m really happy with my purchase. She needs a little tlc and an inside clean-up, but nothing bad. 
The price was really good- barely 40% of the next one for sale on VC (which is also missing the orange tag). The listing said old Dior leather bag, not remove before flight... 
I found a make-up set from the collection that has the orange tag in the classifieds for cheap, so she will be complete soon.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> These are so fun and quirky! Do they hold much?



No they don't hold much, but fortunately I don't carry much.  On date nights all I carry are DL and 1 CC, event tickets, and keys.


----------



## Cordeliere

ElainePG said:


> Love this! It took me a minute, and then I saw the seal balancing the "beach ball." Do you know what time period this was from?


The late 1990s.   In all of the sac a malice bags, the clasp forms a 3d aspect to the 2d picture on the side of the bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Yay - the Be Dior arrived and it’s beautiful!
> I wanted something very close to the color of the MZ Wallace in Punch… I think I did pretty well!
> View attachment 5425708
> View attachment 5425709
> View attachment 5425710
> View attachment 5425711


The color is stunning! Love the shape too!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> My final guilty pleasure turned up today. Dior Flight bag from 2006.
> I´m really happy with my purchase. She needs a little tlc and an inside clean-up, but nothing bad.
> The price was really good- barely 40% of the next one for sale on VC (which is also missing the orange tag). The listing said old Dior leather bag, not remove before flight...
> I found a make-up set from the collection that has the orange tag in the classifieds for cheap, so she will be complete soon.
> 
> View attachment 5425915


That is so cool! You find the most fun and unique bags.


----------



## Cordeliere

ElainePG said:


> This one, from probably the 1940s. It's a Cordé clutch with a lucite handle.
> 
> View attachment 5425686



What a great bag!  Where did you get it?   I have never heard of Corde bags, so I googled it.   Corde means rope in French.  It is the same root word that my screen name has.  My screen name means rope knot in French.   The Corde bags were the machine made embroidery.  












						SPECIAL POST: The History of Corde Handbags and The Machines That Made Them
					

The Vintage Purse Museum is dedicated to showcasing the art and history of vintage handbags, accessories and ephemera.




					vintagepursegallery.blogspot.com


----------



## Vintage Leather

ElainePG said:


> Love this! It took me a minute, and then I saw the seal balancing the "beach ball." Do you know what time period this was from?



They actually made them between 1992 and now.
There was a big fifteen year gap between 2007ish and last year when they weren’t available in store. (I saw the flag at FSH in 2007 for $2200) They were between $1200-2200 ish back then. Resale value was always over $900 though because they are pretty rare. (A lot of styles, but not a lot of each style, if that makes sense. So you can find a SaM, but finding the Daisy one is hard, for example)

Then last year, they introduced a new model with a rocket ship in space. Now, the new one did come with a detatchable strap… for $22,000. 

As one might guess, the resale price has been … interesting.  You can usually find 1-4 available on the secondhand market at any time.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> In bag news, I'm happy to report that I have saved these two beauties! They are amongst my favourites. They had only a bit of mould on the outside, none on the inside, and I managed to get it all off.
> View attachment 5425251


Glad you were able to save them! 




jblended said:


> Yes, it's an Owl. An old Kate Spade that I got for $30 (it's missing its little legs so was marked as "defect" and priced accordingly at the KS warehouse sale). It has brought me so much joy over the years. His wings move, so when I'm wearing it, his wings swing back and forth like he's walking with me!
> His facial expression is perfect!
> 
> Edit: Here's a pic from the web of what it looks like with its legs:
> View attachment 5425257
> 
> 
> I'm working on my Mr. Grumpy and football bags today. They don't appear to have any mould on them at all (yay!) but I'll put them in the sun/ wipe them/ condition them, just in case.
> Apologies for posting old pictures that you would have already seen, but they're all I've got at the minute.
> 
> View attachment 5425254
> 
> View attachment 5425255


Mr. Grumpy!    So glad he's safe! He's my favorite bag of yours.




Cordeliere said:


> IMHO, you should make a resolution to stop apologizing, because you have nothing to apologize for.   In fact, how about a resolution to internally celebrate your wonderful shares?  I always enjoy your posts.   Instead of imagining that you are burdening us, how about imagining that you are making us happy with your always meaningful posts?


Agreed! 




Cordeliere said:


> Speaking of oddball bags, I am going to share my most oddball.   This is one of a series of "Sac a Malice" bags that Hermes issued in the late 90s.   Sac a Malice means bag of tricks.  In this series, the clasp is part of a picture.  This seal is my favorite of the series and I feel very lucky to have him.   Very often, this bag is my absolute favorite in my collection.   It is a great date bag for me because of the length of the strap (good for over the shoulder), not big so I don't whack people going down a theater row, I love kiss lock closures, and, not to mention, how much this bag amuses me.
> 
> I am always talking about my vintage Hermes bags, but have never posted a picture on this thread. I don't post many pictures of them period.   I sort of imagine that you think my collection is imaginary--sort of like the person who talks non stop about their spouse, but years go by and you never meet the spouse.  Makes you think does the spouse really exist?   I assure you I do have a collection of vintage Hermes, that as I get more comfortable with selfies, I will post.
> 
> Here is a link to pictures of many other sac a malice specimens, starting at post #143.  I do have a soft spot in my heart for the clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Style Bags... PICS ONLY!!!
> 
> 
> Cabana/Kabana Bag from ca 2000 not quite vintage but not produced anymore. 35cm x 24cm x 13cm  vache natural and buffalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have an oddball bag?


Really clever! Thanks for sharing! 




cowgirlsboots said:


> My final guilty pleasure turned up today. Dior Flight bag from 2006.
> I´m really happy with my purchase. She needs a little tlc and an inside clean-up, but nothing bad.
> The price was really good- barely 40% of the next one for sale on VC (which is also missing the orange tag). The listing said old Dior leather bag, not remove before flight...
> I found a make-up set from the collection that has the orange tag in the classifieds for cheap, so she will be complete soon.
> 
> View attachment 5425915


Love the style! Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> Yay - the Be Dior arrived and it’s beautiful!
> I wanted something very close to the color of the MZ Wallace in Punch… I think I did pretty well!
> View attachment 5425708
> View attachment 5425709
> View attachment 5425710
> View attachment 5425711


Wow, this is fantabulous! Love the contrast between the glowing outside and the sedate inside. And your pouches stack up so nicely!   

Wear in good health.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> hahaha - I had to quote myself!
> When I wrote everything that's inside my pouch - reading it makes it sound like Mary Poppin's magical purse... and yesterday I discovered I had left a few things out! It also has a TicTac container, a small pair of tweezers (*did you know that the light in your car is so good that you can see all those pesky hairs you missed?*), a couple bandaids and a small single-use container of eyedrops!
> Magic!


I did not know that! Brilliant!


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> What a great bag!  Where did you get it?   I have never heard of Corde bags, so I googled it.   Corde means rope in French.  It is the same root word that my screen name has.  My screen name means rope knot in French.   The Corde bags were the machine made embroidery.
> 
> View attachment 5425952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECIAL POST: The History of Corde Handbags and The Machines That Made Them
> 
> 
> The Vintage Purse Museum is dedicated to showcasing the art and history of vintage handbags, accessories and ephemera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagepursegallery.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425953


Yes, exactly. And what terrific ads you found!

I found mine at an on-line vintage shop after a conversation with my Mom a few years ago, when she told me that my Uncle Joe had a (very small, fairly unsuccessful) factory in … Brooklyn, maybe?… or maybe it was Queens? … that made Cordé handbags. Uncle Joe was my great-uncle, and this would have been probably in the 1940s, though Mom wasn't positive about the decade. 

At any rate, apparently every woman in the family had a Cordé handbag from Uncle Joe. 

But (naturally!) Mom didn't have hers any more. So (well, of course!) I had to go get one for myself.


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> This may be a little late but check out this Youtube Video:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425769
> 
> 
> She does a pretty good tour of a handful of pre-loved luxury shops.



You are just a fountain of information.   Thank you!


----------



## Cordeliere

ElainePG said:


> Yes, exactly. And what terrific ads you found!
> 
> I found mine at an on-line vintage shop after a conversation with my Mom a few years ago, when she told me that my Uncle Joe had a (very small, fairly unsuccessful) factory in … Brooklyn, maybe?… or maybe it was Queens? … that made Cordé handbags. Uncle Joe was my great-uncle, and this would have been probably in the 1940s, though Mom wasn't positive about the decade.
> 
> At any rate, apparently every woman in the family had a Cordé handbag from Uncle Joe.
> 
> But (naturally!) Mom didn't have hers any more. So (well, of course!) I had to go get one for myself.


I don't know if you saw the link in the post.  It gives a huge amount of detail about the manufacturing history.  Maybe it will mention your uncle Joe!


----------



## ElainePG

Mr. PG and I met a friend for lunch (safely… outdoors… on the restaurant's patio). 
A great reason to dress up, with my Fendi BTW bag and a boffo Akris jacket that I picked up for a song at a local consignment shop.


----------



## ElainePG

Cordeliere said:


> I don't know if you saw the link in the post.  It gives a huge amount of detail about the manufacturing history.  Maybe it will mention your uncle Joe!


No I hadn't seen that. Thanks… I'll settle down to read it, and look for Uncle Joe!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

Cordeliere said:


> Speaking of oddball bags, I am going to share my most oddball.   This is one of a series of "Sac a Malice" bags that Hermes issued in the late 90s.   Sac a Malice means bag of tricks.  In this series, the clasp is part of a picture.  This seal is my favorite of the series and I feel very lucky to have him.   Very often, this bag is my absolute favorite in my collection.   It is a great date bag for me because of the length of the strap (good for over the shoulder), not big so I don't whack people going down a theater row, I love kiss lock closures, and, not to mention, how much this bag amuses me.
> 
> I am always talking about my vintage Hermes bags, but have never posted a picture on this thread. I don't post many pictures of them period.   I sort of imagine that you think my collection is imaginary--sort of like the person who talks non stop about their spouse, but years go by and you never meet the spouse.  Makes you think does the spouse really exist?   I assure you I do have a collection of vintage Hermes, that as I get more comfortable with selfies, I will post.
> 
> Here is a link to pictures of many other sac a malice specimens, starting at post #143.  I do have a soft spot in my heart for the clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Style Bags... PICS ONLY!!!
> 
> 
> Cabana/Kabana Bag from ca 2000 not quite vintage but not produced anymore. 35cm x 24cm x 13cm  vache natural and buffalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have an oddball bag?


Really cool bag!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Yay - the Be Dior arrived and it’s beautiful!
> I wanted something very close to the color of the MZ Wallace in Punch… I think I did pretty well!
> View attachment 5425708
> View attachment 5425709
> View attachment 5425710
> View attachment 5425711


So pretty - congratulations on your new bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> She is beautiful! The leather looks so rich and soft! Wear her in good health!


Thank you!  


cowgirlsboots said:


> My final guilty pleasure turned up today. Dior Flight bag from 2006.
> I´m really happy with my purchase. She needs a little tlc and an inside clean-up, but nothing bad.
> The price was really good- barely 40% of the next one for sale on VC (which is also missing the orange tag). The listing said old Dior leather bag, not remove before flight...
> I found a make-up set from the collection that has the orange tag in the classifieds for cheap, so she will be complete soon.
> 
> View attachment 5425915


Wow - a beautiful black bag!  


dcooney4 said:


> The color is stunning! Love the shape too!


Thank you! This is the small and is actually a better size than my medium - love it too (still laugh about your comment “party in the back” because of the silver back pocket ), but it’s a big bag!  


Cordeliere said:


> What a great bag!  Where did you get it?   I have never heard of Corde bags, so I googled it.   Corde means rope in French.  It is the same root word that my screen name has.  My screen name means rope knot in French.   The Corde bags were the machine made embroidery.
> 
> View attachment 5425952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPECIAL POST: The History of Corde Handbags and The Machines That Made Them
> 
> 
> The Vintage Purse Museum is dedicated to showcasing the art and history of vintage handbags, accessories and ephemera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintagepursegallery.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425953


wow! 


ElainePG said:


> Wow, this is fantabulous! Love the contrast between the glowing outside and the sedate inside. And your pouches stack up so nicely!
> 
> Wear in good health.


Thank you dear Elaine! 


ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG and I met a friend for lunch (safely… outdoors… on the restaurant's patio).
> A great reason to dress up, with my Fendi BTW bag and a boffo Akris jacket that I picked up for a song at a local consignment shop.
> View attachment 5426021


You look marvelous!  


More bags said:


> So pretty - congratulations on your new bag!


Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

This bag launched Saturday and is already sold out!  The belt bag in sandstone is still available, but not the tote. Wonder if it was that popular, or that limited number of bags. Either way, soooo happy I got one! It should arrive Thursday.  



JenJBS said:


> Fount came out with a limited edition leather. I couldn't resist.   And got a charm that matches the handles to clip on the D ring.
> 
> "This limited edition leather was tanned in Spain using an extract from fallen olive leaves. This method of tanning is a huge step forward in the leather industry in terms of creating cleaner and safer ways to tan leather. The olive tanning method is mineral free and doesn’t contain any chemicals that pollute the environment, food chain, or human health. Our Sandstone leather is finished with natural oils that emphasis the natural aesthetics of the hide, making each one beautifully unique."
> 
> I will not be getting a raffia bag this summer... This is sooo much better!
> 
> View attachment 5424093
> View attachment 5424094


----------



## jblended

Cookiefiend said:


> I think these are darling... I even have a couple of 'straps' that I could use to make a bag - and lots of 70cm 'pieces of fabric' ()!
> 
> These would be fun for - say - like a night out, but I could never use one for long because there's no structure. I've tried putting a purse organizer in but it never stays put... then again I've never tried it with a 70, just a 90.
> I'll be off tomorrow - maybe I'll give it a whirl!


Please share the results if you do! I'm excited!



ElainePG said:


> This one, from probably the 1940s. It's a Cordé clutch with a lucite handle.


Always love this one. Uncle Joe would be proud! 



Cookiefiend said:


> Yay - the Be Dior arrived and it’s beautiful!


Oh wow! She's a beauty! Wear it in good health! 



cowgirlsboots said:


> My final guilty pleasure turned up today. Dior Flight bag from 2006.


Oh SpiDior! You've been so busy! 
I adore this! I didn't know they made Flight Bags. Wear it in good health! 



ElainePG said:


> A great reason to dress up, with my Fendi BTW bag and a boffo Akris jacket that I picked up for a song at a local consignment shop.


You look _incredible_! 
I haven't seen a BTW in a long time. Hope you enjoyed your safe get together 



JenJBS said:


> Either way, soooo happy I got one! It should arrive Thursday.


I'm super excited about this reveal. I want to know how the leather smells and feels to the touch! So excited about the olive tanning process.


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG and I met a friend for lunch (safely… outdoors… on the restaurant's patio).
> A great reason to dress up, with my Fendi BTW bag and a boffo Akris jacket that I picked up for a song at a local consignment shop.
> View attachment 5426021



Nice! Love a reason to dress up. You look great!


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG and I met a friend for lunch (safely… outdoors… on the restaurant's patio).
> A great reason to dress up, with my Fendi BTW bag and a boffo Akris jacket that I picked up for a song at a local consignment shop.
> View attachment 5426021


You look fabulous- great BTW bag!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG and I met a friend for lunch (safely… outdoors… on the restaurant's patio).
> A great reason to dress up, with my Fendi BTW bag and a boffo Akris jacket that I picked up for a song at a local consignment shop.
> View attachment 5426021


Love that bag!!!! You look great!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> This bag launched Saturday and is already sold out!  The belt bag in sandstone is still available, but not the tote. Wonder if it was that popular, or that limited number of bags. Either way, soooo happy I got one! It should arrive Thursday.


I am glad you were able to get one.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG and I met a friend for lunch (safely… outdoors… on the restaurant's patio).
> A great reason to dress up, with my Fendi BTW bag and a boffo Akris jacket that I picked up for a song at a local consignment shop.
> View attachment 5426021


I hope you enjoyed your lunch. Love the look and the bag!


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> This bag launched Saturday and is already sold out!  The belt bag in sandstone is still available, but not the tote. Wonder if it was that popular, or that limited number of bags. Either way, soooo happy I got one! It should arrive Thursday.


Did you know in advance about the launch?   Bet you feel fortunate to have gotten one.  Congrats!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG and I met a friend for lunch (safely… outdoors… on the restaurant's patio).
> A great reason to dress up, with my Fendi BTW bag and a boffo Akris jacket that I picked up for a song at a local consignment shop.
> View attachment 5426021



I hope you had great fun! Is this a brooch on your lapel? It goes so well with your lovely handbag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Oh SpiDior! You've been so busy!
> I adore this! I didn't know they made Flight Bags. Wear it in good health!



Thank you! Actually I only spent an hour or two of virtual retail therapy on VC and the bargains popped up out of nowhere. There hadn´t been any for a long time. 

The Dior Flight bag was introduced in 2005. The design by John Galliano reminds of details of pilot jackets and seat belts. The quirky detail - this bag is missing- is an orange rubber tag that says "remove before flight". The bags were available in black, tan, white, shearling and CD canvas. 

I already own a smaller version from the same collection.




This one reminds me a lot of the Fendi Baguette shape and every time I even think of a Baguette bag I remind myself I have it!
It looks small, is totally unstructured but holds an amazing lot including my usual big long wallet.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! Actually I only spent an hour or two of virtual retail therapy on VC and the bargains popped up out of nowhere. There hadn´t been any for a long time.
> 
> The Dior Flight bag was introduced in 2005. The design by John Galliano reminds of details of pilot jackets and seat belts. The quirky detail - this bag is missing- is an orange rubber tag that says "remove before flight". The bags were available in black, tan, white, shearling and CD canvas.
> 
> I already own a smaller version from the same collection.
> 
> View attachment 5426584
> 
> 
> This one reminds me a lot of the Fendi Baguette shape and every time I even think of a Baguette bag I remind myself I have it!
> It looks small, is totally unstructured but holds an amazing lot including my usual big long wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426581
> View attachment 5426582
> View attachment 5426583


I really really like these.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I am glad you were able to get one.


Thank you!   



Cordeliere said:


> Did you know in advance about the launch?   Bet you feel fortunate to have gotten one.  Congrats!


I didn't. Saw the post about it on their Facebook page. Yes, very fortunate. Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5426584
> 
> View attachment 5426581
> View attachment 5426582
> View attachment 5426583



If you buy this bag, do you automatically get long flowing tresses, perfect skin, and big bazooms?  I think I need one of these.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> If you buy this bag, do you automatically get long flowing tresses, perfect skin, and big bazooms?  I think I need one of these.


I have the long flowing tresses but it I get the bag, I would love the rest. Lol


----------



## 880

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG and I met a friend for lunch (safely… outdoors… on the restaurant's patio).
> A great reason to dress up, with my Fendi BTW bag and a boffo Akris jacket that I picked up for a song at a local consignment shop.
> View attachment 5426021


You look lovely! Hope you had a fun time with your friend


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> If you buy this bag, do you automatically get long flowing tresses, perfect skin, and big bazooms?  I think I need one of these.


The model does not have big Bazooms  
or big anything else


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> The model does not have big Bazooms
> or big anything else


Yeah but these women seem to create quite a bit of up top cleavage without that much to work with.   I stand corrected.   Does this bag confer you with perkiness?  Is there a magic bra inside?  I'd take that.


----------



## jblended

Update on the mouldy bags. I've saved 3 more. One bucket bag had some really icky green mould on the top trim (where the edges are rolled and the drawstrings get pulled), so I've chopped that bit of the bag off. I'm treating the rest of the bag with vinegar/sunshine today (well, when the sun rises lol).
I'll have to roll and hand stitch the top edge, and punch new holes for the drawstring, but I think I can make it work. It's just going to be a smaller version of the original.  

Happy to report my purple snakeskin lantern bag is absolutely fine as it wasn't near the mould. I'll take any victory I can get, and since I designed this one, I really would have been upset to lose it!

The round suede (old pic attached) is fine and usable, but has some white mould stains on it. I've treated it repeatedly with vinegar, so I'm sure the mould spores are dead, but no amount of brushing or wiping is working on the stains. Any advice would be greatly appreciated (@cowgirlsboots I'm thinking you may know what I should do here.  )







Edit: On the subject of big bazooms   , I've always been really grateful that I don't have them! They seem like hard work- people staring, back aches, getting clothes that fit properly. No thanks.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Update on the mouldy bags. I've saved 3 more. One bucket bag had some really icky green mould on the top trim (where the edges are rolled and the drawstrings get pulled), so I've chopped that bit of the bag off. I'm treating the rest of the bag with vinegar/sunshine today (well, when the sun rises lol).
> I'll have to roll and hand stitch the top edge, and punch new holes for the drawstring, but I think I can make it work. It's just going to be a smaller version of the original.
> 
> Happy to report my purple snakeskin lantern bag is absolutely fine as it wasn't near the mould. I'll take any victory I can get, and since I designed this one, I really would have been upset to lose it!
> 
> The round suede (old pic attached) is fine and usable, but has some white mould stains on it. I've treated it repeatedly with vinegar, so I'm sure the mould spores are dead, but no amount of brushing or wiping is working on the stains. Any advice would be greatly appreciated (@cowgirlsboots I'm thinking you may know what I should do here.  )
> 
> View attachment 5426884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426885
> 
> 
> Edit: On the subject of big bazooms   , I've always been really grateful that I don't have them! They seem like hard work- people staring, back aches, getting clothes that fit properly. No thanks.



Great news that you were able to save three more bags!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Great news that you were able to save three more bags!


Thank you! And thanks for linking me to the fragrances on the other thread.
Almost time for your new bag reveal.... I'm way too excited! 

It will be interesting to see everyone's bag stats at the end of the month. So much movement and so many new beauties this past week!


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> Update on the mouldy bags. I've saved 3 more. One bucket bag had some really icky green mould on the top trim (where the edges are rolled and the drawstrings get pulled), so I've chopped that bit of the bag off. I'm treating the rest of the bag with vinegar/sunshine today (well, when the sun rises lol).
> I'll have to roll and hand stitch the top edge, and punch new holes for the drawstring, but I think I can make it work. It's just going to be a smaller version of the original.
> 
> Happy to report my purple snakeskin lantern bag is absolutely fine as it wasn't near the mould. I'll take any victory I can get, and since I designed this one, I really would have been upset to lose it!
> 
> The round suede (old pic attached) is fine and usable, but has some white mould stains on it. I've treated it repeatedly with vinegar, so I'm sure the mould spores are dead, but no amount of brushing or wiping is working on the stains. Any advice would be greatly appreciated (@cowgirlsboots I'm thinking you may know what I should do here.  )
> 
> View attachment 5426884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426885
> 
> 
> Edit: On the subject of big bazooms   , I've always been really grateful that I don't have them! They seem like hard work- people staring, back aches, getting clothes that fit properly. No thanks.


I didn’t realize so many bags had been affected by the mold issue!!  And you mentioned collecting 5 liters a day of water!  I recently put a thermometer and relative humidity measuring gadget in my dining area.  I get 77% relative humidity.  I’ve not checked in my room where my bags are.  “Perks” of living here, lol!


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> Update on the mouldy bags. I've saved 3 more. One bucket bag had some really icky green mould on the top trim (where the edges are rolled and the drawstrings get pulled), so I've chopped that bit of the bag off. I'm treating the rest of the bag with vinegar/sunshine today (well, when the sun rises lol).
> I'll have to roll and hand stitch the top edge, and punch new holes for the drawstring, but I think I can make it work. It's just going to be a smaller version of the original.
> 
> Happy to report my purple snakeskin lantern bag is absolutely fine as it wasn't near the mould. I'll take any victory I can get, and since I designed this one, I really would have been upset to lose it!
> 
> The round suede (old pic attached) is fine and usable, but has some white mould stains on it. I've treated it repeatedly with vinegar, so I'm sure the mould spores are dead, but no amount of brushing or wiping is working on the stains. Any advice would be greatly appreciated (@cowgirlsboots I'm thinking you may know what I should do here.  )
> 
> View attachment 5426884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426885
> 
> 
> Edit: On the subject of big bazooms   , I've always been really grateful that I don't have them! They seem like hard work- people staring, back aches, getting clothes that fit properly. No thanks.


Congrats! The bags are stunning! I love the purple snakeskin lantern bag


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> I didn’t realize so many bags had been affected by the mold issue!! And you mentioned collecting 5 liters a day of water!


Unfortunately, the majority of my collection was affected (so 40-ish bags). Some very mouldy, some only a little. It's a shame that one scrap piece of leather managed to create such a mess. 
I'm still consistently getting 5L a day in that machine, so it looks like I'm in for a yucky summer!



msd_bags said:


> I get 77% relative humidity. I’ve not checked in my room where my bags are. “Perks” of living here, lol!


Insane! 



880 said:


> Congrats! The bags are stunning! I love the purple snakeskin lantern bag


Thank you very much. My memento from life in Indonesia.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Unfortunately, the majority of my collection was affected (so 40-ish bags). Some very mouldy, some only a little. It's a shame that one scrap piece of leather managed to create such a mess.
> I'm still consistently getting 5L a day in that machine, so it looks like I'm in for a yucky summer!
> 
> 
> Insane!
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. My memento from life in Indonesia.


I hope you will be able to save more bags.


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> Edit: On the subject of big bazooms   , I've always been really grateful that I don't have them! They seem like hard work- people staring, back aches, getting clothes that fit properly. No thanks.



Ha, agreed… I’ve always been somewhat relieved to be a smaller size like I am.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> Update on the mouldy bags. I've saved 3 more. One bucket bag had some really icky green mould on the top trim (where the edges are rolled and the drawstrings get pulled), so I've chopped that bit of the bag off. I'm treating the rest of the bag with vinegar/sunshine today (well, when the sun rises lol).
> I'll have to roll and hand stitch the top edge, and punch new holes for the drawstring, but I think I can make it work. It's just going to be a smaller version of the original.
> 
> Happy to report my purple snakeskin lantern bag is absolutely fine as it wasn't near the mould. I'll take any victory I can get, and since I designed this one, I really would have been upset to lose it!
> 
> The round suede (old pic attached) is fine and usable, but has some white mould stains on it. I've treated it repeatedly with vinegar, so I'm sure the mould spores are dead, but no amount of brushing or wiping is working on the stains. Any advice would be greatly appreciated (@cowgirlsboots I'm thinking you may know what I should do here.  )
> 
> View attachment 5426884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426885
> 
> 
> Edit: On the subject of big bazooms   , I've always been really grateful that I don't have them! They seem like hard work- people staring, back aches, getting clothes that fit properly. No thanks.


Oh gosh - I'm so glad the lantern bag is okay - it's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I hope you will be able to save more bags.


Thank you so much. I've made a lot of headway today. The hardware-heavy bags are okay. Here's a quick shot of them after I lathered them in leather conditioner. (Hammitt family + coral salar that always looks pink in pictures for some reason! It really is coral, I assure you lol)




I'm taking a few days off from rehabbing now. My body has had enough "work" and is demanding some rest (my lazy cats are clearly a negative influence on me!) 



Jereni said:


> Ha, agreed… I’ve always been somewhat relieved to be a smaller size like I am.


Glad I'm not alone on this one!  



Cookiefiend said:


> Oh gosh - I'm so glad the lantern bag is okay - it's a gorgeous bag!


Thank you very much! I am relieved as well! I've no idea how to handle mould on snakeskin, so very glad I don't have to think about it at all! 

I've been meaning to ask, are there any challenges for this month, or any of our usual questions up for discussion amongst the group?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Cordeliere said:


> Yeah but these women seem to create quite a bit of up top cleavage without that much to work with.   I stand corrected.   Does this bag confer you with perkiness?  Is there a magic bra inside?  I'd take that.



Whenever this topic comes up, I love to sing the praises of a subreddit called A Bra That Fits.  If you're interested in a magic bra which confers perkiness to bazooms of all sizes, follow the process in the A Bra That Fits Beginner's Guide to get your real bra size (which for many people is very different from the size they've been wearing) and then match your size with their recommendations for bra brands and styles. Life  changing .


----------



## Cordeliere

Claudia Herzog said:


> Whenever this topic comes up, I love to sing the praises of a subreddit called A Bra That Fits.  If you're interested in a magic bra which confers perkiness to bazooms of all sizes, follow the process in the A Bra That Fits Beginner's Guide to get your real bra size (which for many people is very different from the size they've been wearing) and then match your size with their recommendations for bra brands and styles. Life  changing .


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> If you buy this bag, do you automatically get long flowing tresses, perfect skin, and big bazooms?  I think I need one of these.



Unfortunately not...  it doesn´t work with other bags from the same era that were featured in comparable ad campaigns either... I tried hard, believe me. All you get is a lovely bag and the dream.

I bought these boots in brown too- surprise, they did not turn me into young Kate Moss... but wearing them makes me feel great!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Yeah but these women seem to create quite a bit of up top cleavage without that much to work with.   I stand corrected.   Does this bag confer you with perkiness?  Is there a magic bra inside?  I'd take that.



Haha, for the illusion you don´t need to hope for a bra hidden in the bag- the good old classic Wonderbra from the same era will do the trick no problem- or you opt for comfort and simply get an xxl-padded bra from H&M...  plus you´ll need a bit of Cry-Baby-girl attitude: "our bazooms are our weapons!"


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> (@cowgirlsboots I'm thinking you may know what I should do here.  )


Sorry, I don´t know any quick solution. But I believe time will be a healer here. The dead spores will fade and at some point their dead bodies can be brushed away with a suede brush. The Colonil leather gel works nicely as a cleaner on black suede, but I´d give the spots a bit of time before trying.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Congrats! The bags are stunning! I love the purple snakeskin lantern bag



+1! This bag is so stunning, so indiviual, so quirky and so sustainable on top. 
You had it made at a place of the world where people actually eat the snakes and the skins are a simple leftover, haven´t you @jblended ?


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> +1! This bag is so stunning, so indiviual, so quirky and so sustainable on top.
> You had it made at a place of the world where people actually eat the snakes and the skins are a simple leftover, haven´t you @jblended ?


Where are those purple snakes?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DIY "Twillies" for my Alma




Note to self: you need two matching headscarves for two twillies or there will be severe piecing...


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Unfortunately not...  it doesn´t work with other bags from the same era that were featured in comparable ad campaigns either... I tried hard, believe me. All you get is a lovely bag and the dream.
> 
> I bought these boots in brown too- surprise, they did not turn me into young Kate Moss... but wearing them makes me feel great!
> 
> View attachment 5427503


Didn’t work because they had to be black…jeesh! LOL


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> DIY "Twillies" for my Alma
> 
> View attachment 5427505
> 
> 
> Note to self: you need two matching headscarves for two twillies or there will be severe piecing...
> 
> View attachment 5427504


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

She’s here!!!!! Every bit as beautiful as I hoped. I can’t believe she is nearly 60 years old. I feel privileged to be the next caretaker of what was obviously a beloved possession. All I did was condition her and polish the hardware. In person, she even has a little bit of a steampunk vibe…nice surprise. No granny bag here!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!!! Every bit as beautiful as I hoped. I can’t believe she is nearly 60 years old. I feel privileged to be the next caretaker of what was obviously a beloved possession. All I did was condition her and polish the hardware. In person, she even has a little bit of a steampunk vibe…nice surprise. No granny bag here!
> View attachment 5427514


Stunning!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!!! Every bit as beautiful as I hoped. I can’t believe she is nearly 60 years old. I feel privileged to be the next caretaker of what was obviously a beloved possession. All I did was condition her and polish the hardware. In person, she even has a little bit of a steampunk vibe…nice surprise. No granny bag here!
> View attachment 5427514


Adorable! Wear her in good health you lucky lady!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!!! Every bit as beautiful as I hoped. I can’t believe she is nearly 60 years old. I feel privileged to be the next caretaker of what was obviously a beloved possession. All I did was condition her and polish the hardware. In person, she even has a little bit of a steampunk vibe…nice surprise. No granny bag here!
> View attachment 5427514


WOWW! She’s beautiful - congratulations!


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Sorry, I don´t know any quick solution. But I believe time will be a healer here. The dead spores will fade and at some point their dead bodies can be brushed away with a suede brush. The Colonil leather gel works nicely as a cleaner on black suede, but I´d give the spots a bit of time before trying.


Thank you! I'll do just that. Patience appears to be the key to this entire process...


cowgirlsboots said:


> +1! This bag is so stunning, so indiviual, so quirky and so sustainable on top.
> You had it made at a place of the world where people actually eat the snakes and the skins are a simple leftover, haven´t you @jblended ?


Wow, you remembered! Yes, I had heard horror stories of how python skin is acquired. The area I was in, they grilled python meat, along with scorpions, for food. (no idea if this is still done today as it was quite a few years ago now)
The skin for this specific bag is a byproduct, and thus pretty much as humane as I could make this purchase.

I wouldn't buy another now that I'm better informed, but am happy nothing was skinned specifically for my bag.



Cordeliere said:


> Where are those purple snakes?


 Well, this is a unicorn snake.
It used to be magenta and I painted it purple.


cowgirlsboots said:


> DIY "Twillies" for my Alma


Very well done!


BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!!! Every bit as beautiful as I hoped.


Gorgeous! Can't believe its age! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!!! Every bit as beautiful as I hoped. I can’t believe she is nearly 60 years old. I feel privileged to be the next caretaker of what was obviously a beloved possession. All I did was condition her and polish the hardware. In person, she even has a little bit of a steampunk vibe…nice surprise. No granny bag here!
> View attachment 5427514



Congratulations on adding this unicorn bag to your collection!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!!! Every bit as beautiful as I hoped. I can’t believe she is nearly 60 years old. I feel privileged to be the next caretaker of what was obviously a beloved possession. All I did was condition her and polish the hardware. In person, she even has a little bit of a steampunk vibe…nice surprise. No granny bag here!
> View attachment 5427514


Gorgeous bag, congrats!


----------



## JenJBS

My limited edition leather Fount bag arrived! Gorgeous color! The leather feels great, but different from my other Fount leather bags. It scratches super easy, then just as easily gently rubs out with a soft cloth. There are natural variations in the leather, as expected. Really well packaged for shipping - much better than bags I've gotten shipped from Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> My limited edition leather Fount bag arrived! Gorgeous color! The leather feels great, but different from my other Fount leather bags. It scratches super easy, then just as easily gently rubs out with a soft cloth. There are natural variations in the leather, as expected. Really well packaged for shipping - much better than bags I've gotten shipped from Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5427624
> View attachment 5427625


Beautiful visual texture!!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> My limited edition leather Fount bag arrived! Gorgeous color!


Yay! Everything from the packaging to the colour to the stitches is perfect. Didn't you get a tassel too?
This beauty will age wonderfully as the patina forms. It'll be full of character! 
Oh may I ask, how does the leather smell? I find these natural leathers fill the room with that gorgeous aroma, but wondering if that's the case with this tanning process.


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> My limited edition leather Fount bag arrived! Gorgeous color! The leather feels great, but different from my other Fount leather bags. It scratches super easy, then just as easily gently rubs out with a soft cloth. There are natural variations in the leather, as expected. Really well packaged for shipping - much better than bags I've gotten shipped from Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5427624
> View attachment 5427625


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> My limited edition leather Fount bag arrived! Gorgeous color! The leather feels great, but different from my other Fount leather bags. It scratches super easy, then just as easily gently rubs out with a soft cloth. There are natural variations in the leather, as expected. Really well packaged for shipping - much better than bags I've gotten shipped from Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5427624
> View attachment 5427625


Love it, congrats!


----------



## DME

JenJBS said:


> My limited edition leather Fount bag arrived! Gorgeous color! The leather feels great, but different from my other Fount leather bags. It scratches super easy, then just as easily gently rubs out with a soft cloth. There are natural variations in the leather, as expected. Really well packaged for shipping - much better than bags I've gotten shipped from Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5427624
> View attachment 5427625



Gorgeous! And that packaging is insanely awesome! I also love that they included a card on how to get that perfect patina. Super impressive. Other brands and retailers sure could take a hint from them.


----------



## jblended

I've come to realize that this rough patch I've been in for so long really isn't normal. My mental health is shot and that's not okay. So, I'll be taking some time to seek some professional support and actually heal from my traumas instead of trying to bulldoze my way forward. 
If that sounds very sensible and grown up, then let me qualify it by explaining that my end goal is merely to find joy in picking out my bag for the day again- something I haven't been able to do for a looooong time!  
Before I go, though, I had to make sure to acknowledge and thank the members on this thread for your unwavering support, wonderful advice, and incomparable kindness. I would have been so far gone if not for you. You are some of the wisest and kindest people on the planet!
Thank you for everything! 
Hoping you each find joy in every day, and that your bag collections get some lovin'! Back soon with a big smile, a better attitude, and perhaps some new quirky bags for eye-candy!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> My limited edition leather Fount bag arrived! Gorgeous color! The leather feels great, but different from my other Fount leather bags. It scratches super easy, then just as easily gently rubs out with a soft cloth. There are natural variations in the leather, as expected. Really well packaged for shipping - much better than bags I've gotten shipped from Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5427624
> View attachment 5427625



Very pretty! I like the look of the texture.


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve been missing in action most of the last few weeks trying to heal @jblended so I appreciate you needing to do the same. I hope you find the help you deserve to get you to a better place. Taking time to focus on yourself and feel well is the right thing to do. Especially if it brings back bag joy. 

Things have improved a bit for me with an increase in medication over a week ago but it still needs more time to settled. I’m more level but it was a bad relapse and the fatigue is terrible. On the bright side, I’ve made it back to work but only on short days. I still see my therapist every two weeks. I think we’ll have things to talk about for a long time to come. This week, I was told it is remarkable I am as sane as I am given everything I’ve been through.  

This thread moves at pace so I’m completely behind now. It looks like @BowieFan1971 has a wonderful “new” bag and and @JenJBS too. I’ll read back more when I can. 

@papertiger I saw the green Mulberry Bayswater Tote in green two days ago and thought of you. A lady was carrying it and I was so jealous (and I don’t do green). The shade is amazing with that bright pink interior. 

I’m literally falling asleep as I type this. I’ve nodded off 3 times and nearly dropped my phone! I’m going to post now but best wishes to everyone. More when I’m feeling better.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’ve been missing in action most of the last few weeks trying to heal @jblended so I appreciate you needing to do the same. I hope you find the help you deserve to get you to a better place. Taking time to focus on yourself and feel well is the right thing to do. Especially if it brings back bag joy.
> 
> Things have improved a bit for me with an increase in medication over a week ago but it still needs more time to settled. I’m more level but it was a bad relapse and the fatigue is terrible. On the bright side, I’ve made it back to work but only on short days. I still see my therapist every two weeks. I think we’ll have things to talk about for a long time to come. This week, I was told it is remarkable I am as sane as I am given everything I’ve been through.
> 
> This thread moves at pace so I’m completely behind now. It looks like @BowieFan1971 has a wonderful “new” bag and and @JenJBS too. I’ll read back more when I can.
> 
> @papertiger I saw the green Mulberry Bayswater Tote in green two days ago and thought of you. A lady was carrying it and I was so jealous (and I don’t do green). The shade is amazing with that bright pink interior.
> 
> I’m literally falling asleep as I type this. I’ve nodded off 3 times and nearly dropped my phone! I’m going to post now but best wishes to everyone. More when I’m feeling better.



Thank you I have been AWOL too!

I saw someone carrying another colour of the Mulberry Tote the other day in town (previous season?). I was  "now if that was the green and and the pink"   .  It's hard though because I have my much loved and used green Hermes GP which fits the same purpose, but if that shade Mulberry tote goes on sale I will be very torn...


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> My limited edition leather Fount bag arrived! Gorgeous color! The leather feels great, but different from my other Fount leather bags. It scratches super easy, then just as easily gently rubs out with a soft cloth. There are natural variations in the leather, as expected. Really well packaged for shipping - much better than bags I've gotten shipped from Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5427624
> View attachment 5427625



That looks utterly wonderful and full-on casual glamour


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! Actually I only spent an hour or two of virtual retail therapy on VC and the bargains popped up out of nowhere. There hadn´t been any for a long time.
> 
> The Dior Flight bag was introduced in 2005. The design by John Galliano reminds of details of pilot jackets and seat belts. The quirky detail - this bag is missing- is an orange rubber tag that says "remove before flight". The bags were available in black, tan, white, shearling and CD canvas.
> 
> I already own a smaller version from the same collection.
> 
> View attachment 5426584
> 
> 
> This one reminds me a lot of the Fendi Baguette shape and every time I even think of a Baguette bag I remind myself I have it!
> It looks small, is totally unstructured but holds an amazing lot including my usual big long wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426581
> View attachment 5426582
> View attachment 5426583


Ive had a 2 hour sleep and I’m more awake now to catch up on some posts. This is a great bag @cowgirlboots. I love the way you’ve shared all the information about the bag and the publicity from the time so we can see it. It’s very interesting.


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Mr. PG and I met a friend for lunch (safely… outdoors… on the restaurant's patio).
> A great reason to dress up, with my Fendi BTW bag and a boffo Akris jacket that I picked up for a song at a local consignment shop.
> View attachment 5426021


You look great! I love the bag and your jacket. So lovely to have a chance to dress up. I hope you had a great time.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> This one, from probably the 1940s. It's a Cordé clutch with a lucite handle.
> 
> View attachment 5425686


This is a beautiful clutch. The shape has become very popular again.


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> Yay - the Be Dior arrived and it’s beautiful!
> I wanted something very close to the color of the MZ Wallace in Punch… I think I did pretty well!
> View attachment 5425708
> View attachment 5425709
> View attachment 5425710
> View attachment 5425711


What a beautiful colour! I love the contrasting interior. I can see why you like it so much. It’s really pretty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> What a beautiful colour! I love the contrasting interior. I can see why you like it so much. It’s really pretty!


Thank you sweetheart! 
I hope you’re feeling a little better!


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> I've come to realize that this rough patch I've been in for so long really isn't normal. My mental health is shot and that's not okay. So, I'll be taking some time to seek some professional support and actually heal from my traumas instead of trying to bulldoze my way forward.
> If that sounds very sensible and grown up, then let me qualify it by explaining that my end goal is merely to find joy in picking out my bag for the day again- something I haven't been able to do for a looooong time!
> Before I go, though, I had to make sure to acknowledge and thank the members on this thread for your unwavering support, wonderful advice, and incomparable kindness. I would have been so far gone if not for you. You are some of the wisest and kindest people on the planet!
> Thank you for everything!
> Hoping you each find joy in every day, and that your bag collections get some lovin'! Back soon with a big smile, a better attitude, and perhaps some new quirky bags for eye-candy!


I’ve now read your other posts and am sending even more healing thoughts. Be well our friend. 



Spoiler



Your comments on depression  really resonated with me deeply as I have all the same thoughts that you mentioned. PTSD,  depression and anxiety are bedfellows. 

I wouldn’t coped without the medication. I didn’t want to need something like this and really struggled with taking it. However, after months of PTSD induced insomnia, I found an AD that helps with that, levels mood and controls some of the ruminations. The increase in dose has really helped again recently. I have found therapy helpful too. It is definitely an ongoing process for me and not a quick fix. There is a lot of work still to do and I do work hard at it completing all my set tasks in between sessions because I want to feel better. However, I acknowledge that some days just getting out of bed is a victory and I’d literally give anything to switch off my constant reprocessing of the past when I’m triggered. 

Never apologise for sharing with this thread or your IRL friends. It is good to reach out and social connection helps. Do whatever is necessary to help yourself get into a better place. I am thinking of you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Be well our friend.


+1 from the bottom of my heart! 

Be well all our friends who are going through difficut times!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Beautiful visual texture!!


Thank you!   



Cookiefiend said:


> ❤❤❤


Thank you!  



baghabitz34 said:


> Love it, congrats!


Thank you!  



DME said:


> Gorgeous! And that packaging is insanely awesome! I also love that they included a card on how to get that perfect patina. Super impressive. Other brands and retailers sure could take a hint from them.


Thank you!    Agreed on the patina card!  I've never had a patina leather before. With TPF I can find info on how to get the perfect patina - but not everyone has TFP.



Jereni said:


> Very pretty! I like the look of the texture.


Thank you!  




Katinahat said:


> This thread moves at pace so I’m completely behind now. It looks like @BowieFan1971 has a wonderful “new” bag and and @JenJBS too. I’ll read back more when I can.


Thank you!    Sorry you've been going through a rough time. 



papertiger said:


> That looks utterly wonderful and full-on casual glamour


Thank you!     I adore the phrase 'casual glamour'!


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Nice! Love a reason to dress up. You look great!


Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I hope you enjoyed your lunch. Love the look and the bag!


Thank you! Yes, lunch was great. Good to get dressed up, REALLY good to get together with a friend.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hope you had great fun! Is this a brooch on your lapel? It goes so well with your lovely handbag!


Yes, it is a brooch. It's amber, set in a silver bezel. I've had it for years.


----------



## ElainePG

880 said:


> You look lovely! Hope you had a fun time with your friend


Thank you so much! Yes, it was great fun. She's the executive director of our local symphony, so a lot of the talk was about music. And gossip!


----------



## ElainePG

jblended said:


> Update on the mouldy bags. I've saved 3 more. One bucket bag had some really icky green mould on the top trim (where the edges are rolled and the drawstrings get pulled), so I've chopped that bit of the bag off. I'm treating the rest of the bag with vinegar/sunshine today (well, when the sun rises lol).
> I'll have to roll and hand stitch the top edge, and punch new holes for the drawstring, but I think I can make it work. It's just going to be a smaller version of the original.
> 
> Happy to report my purple snakeskin lantern bag is absolutely fine as it wasn't near the mould. I'll take any victory I can get, and since I designed this one, I really would have been upset to lose it!
> 
> The round suede (old pic attached) is fine and usable, but has some white mould stains on it. I've treated it repeatedly with vinegar, so I'm sure the mould spores are dead, but no amount of brushing or wiping is working on the stains. Any advice would be greatly appreciated (@cowgirlsboots I'm thinking you may know what I should do here.  )
> 
> View attachment 5426884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5426885
> 
> 
> Edit: On the subject of big bazooms   , I've always been really grateful that I don't have them! They seem like hard work- people staring, back aches, getting clothes that fit properly. No thanks.


So glad you were able to save the purple snakeskin bag. You designed it? I never knew that! Did you work directly with the person who made the bag? It's fabulous!

I don't have big bazooms either. Badly wanted them when I was young… now I'm glad I'm small on top. No backaches, and I still point forward instead of downward.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> DIY "Twillies" for my Alma
> 
> View attachment 5427505
> 
> 
> Note to self: you need two matching headscarves for two twillies or there will be severe piecing...
> 
> View attachment 5427504


This is brilliant!


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> My limited edition leather Fount bag arrived! Gorgeous color! The leather feels great, but different from my other Fount leather bags. It scratches super easy, then just as easily gently rubs out with a soft cloth. There are natural variations in the leather, as expected. Really well packaged for shipping - much better than bags I've gotten shipped from Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5427624
> View attachment 5427625


Love this bag! Wear in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> You look great! I love the bag and your jacket. So lovely to have a chance to dress up. I hope you had a great time.


Thank you, dear! It was so nice to go out (we go out so rarely) and have a social visit (another thing we do infrequently). It made us realize that since the start of the pandemic, we've become lazy about maintaining our social life. For obvious reasons, of course… we're so conscious of my health risks (I'm immunocompromised) that we mostly protect me from social interactions. But, really, there are ways we can be with other people if we're sensible. So that's our goal for the future.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I’ve now read your other posts and am sending even more healing thoughts. Be well our friend.






ElainePG said:


> So glad you were able to save the purple snakeskin bag. You designed it? I never knew that! Did you work directly with the person who made the bag? It's fabulous!
> 
> I don't have big bazooms either. Badly wanted them when I was young… now I'm glad I'm small on top. No backaches, and I still point forward instead of downward.


Forward, not downward! 
Yes, indeed. A lot of my handmade bags are my own sketches that I took to local artisans to make for me. Sometimes I would look at their usual offerings and just request changes (like combining elements of different offerings), but often they were my own whims brought to life.
Here's a very old post I made telling the story of the snakeskin bag:


> This is the first (maybe the 2nd?) bag I dreamt up, sketched and then hunted for a local artisan to make for me. It was a real challenge communicating my vision with the lovely brother/sister duo who ended up creating it for me when I was in Indonesia. I wanted a Chinese lantern flower shape and was so proud of the end result. It's 8x7", and I propped it open to display the inner white panels, but it does not stay open like that if you're not holding it open.
> Unfortunately, it was so unique and dear to me that I have barely used it in all the years I've had it.
> It's python (a choice I made because the skin is a byproduct of the python meat they ate locally, so as ethical as I could get with an exotic).
> 
> I pulled this bag out right after my 1st round of covid and told myself that life is too short to save it. I'm going to use and enjoy this, and if the scales fall off or it falls apart, at least I enjoyed it rather than just admiring it.
> 
> Now as I write this out, I know this bag is likely not considered unique to others. There are plenty of bucket/lantern style bags out in the market nowadays that are similar to this. But at the time, and in my heart, it's special.





ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear! It was so nice to go out (we go out so rarely) and have a social visit (another thing we do infrequently). It made us realize that since the start of the pandemic, we've become lazy about maintaining our social life. For obvious reasons, of course… we're so conscious of my health risks (I'm immunocompromised) that we mostly protect me from social interactions. But, really, there are ways we can be with other people if we're sensible. So that's our goal for the future.


So happy you're finding a way to safely venture out and maintain your friendships. It's so important to have that balance.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## jblended

I'm popping in to give a final update on my mouldy bags. I'm still working through them, but it looks like I'll save all but 4 of them (2 already tossed, the other 2 look like they will also have to be). Very happy with that result, all things considered. My most special bags have been saved, so I'm super grateful for that.
Thanks for all the tips and tricks, everyone.


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Love this bag! Wear in good health!



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> +1 from the bottom of my heart!
> 
> Be well all our friends who are going through difficut times!


Love and soothing thoughts from me too.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!


You really got a beautiful bag! So happy for you.


----------



## dcooney4

Today I received a funky bag I have wanted for a while. Rather than having it made I waited till someone sold theirs as it is a funky colored hide and I wanted the dark splotches fairly evenly distributed. I have a different up for sale but I think I am going to keep it too. I had gone back and forth on it trying not to have to many brown bags. Do you think these are different enough to keep all? I tend to wear  crossbodies the most.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Today I received a funky bag I have wanted for a while. Rather than having it made I waited till someone sold theirs as it is a funky colored hide and I wanted the dark splotches fairly evenly distributed. I have a different up for sale but I think I am going to keep it too. I had gone back and forth on it trying not to have to many brown bags. Do you think these are different enough to keep all? I tend to wear  crossbodies the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429285
> View attachment 5429286



Similar styles, yes, but very different IMHO. The larger one of the left seems more polished. A good work bag, or fancier shopping tote. The one in the middle and on the right appear to be closer in size (the right one might be a tad bigger?), but the middle one seems less dressy, while the one one the right more dressy. I could see wearing all three with a variety of looks, but they fill different niches, at least to me. Probably not helpful if you’re looking to downsize this group, but… helpful if you need enabling to keep.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> Similar styles, yes, but very different IMHO. The larger one of the left seems more polished. A good work bag, or fancier shopping tote. The one in the middle and on the right appear to be closer in size (the right one might be a tad bigger?), but the middle one seems less dressy, while the one one the right more dressy. I could see wearing all three with a variety of looks, but they fill different niches, at least to me. Probably not helpful if you’re looking to downsize this group, but… helpful if you need enabling to keep.


I am actually thinking of keeping all three.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Today I received a funky bag I have wanted for a while. Rather than having it made I waited till someone sold theirs as it is a funky colored hide and I wanted the dark splotches fairly evenly distributed. I have a different up for sale but I think I am going to keep it too. I had gone back and forth on it trying not to have to many brown bags. Do you think these are different enough to keep all? I tend to wear  crossbodies the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429285
> View attachment 5429286


Love the new bag! So cool! I think given the size differences between the other two and and the uniqueness of this one, you could justifiably keep all 3.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the new bag! So cool! I think given the size differences between the other two and and the uniqueness of this one, you could justifiably keep all 3.


Thanks! They called the Leather a peanut Bison. I think you are right. To me they have a different look.


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> Today I received a funky bag I have wanted for a while. Rather than having it made I waited till someone sold theirs as it is a funky colored hide and I wanted the dark splotches fairly evenly distributed. I have a different up for sale but I think I am going to keep it too. I had gone back and forth on it trying not to have to many brown bags. Do you think these are different enough to keep all? I tend to wear  crossbodies the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429285
> View attachment 5429286


Definitely different enough.   Keep all three IMHO.   You love brown bags....then you can't have too many.  i think the color variations on the new one are quite stunning.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> Definitely different enough.   Keep all three IMHO.   You love brown bags....then you can't have too many.  i think the color variations on the new one are quite stunning.


It’s funny because I used not like brown, till I discovered the shades of it that work for me. Thanks! I have down sized a lot so I think I am good keeping them all.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> You really got a beautiful bag! So happy for you.



Thank you!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> DIY "Twillies" for my Alma
> 
> View attachment 5427505
> 
> 
> Note to self: you need two matching headscarves for two twillies or there will be severe piecing...
> 
> View attachment 5427504


Your Alma and twillies look great!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here!!!!! Every bit as beautiful as I hoped. I can’t believe she is nearly 60 years old. I feel privileged to be the next caretaker of what was obviously a beloved possession. All I did was condition her and polish the hardware. In person, she even has a little bit of a steampunk vibe…nice surprise. No granny bag here!
> View attachment 5427514


Congratulations on your gorgeous bag, what a treasure!


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> My limited edition leather Fount bag arrived! Gorgeous color! The leather feels great, but different from my other Fount leather bags. It scratches super easy, then just as easily gently rubs out with a soft cloth. There are natural variations in the leather, as expected. Really well packaged for shipping - much better than bags I've gotten shipped from Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5427624
> View attachment 5427625


It’s beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> This is brilliant!



Thank-you! 
Being me I went through my usual frustration while making them... no matter how carefully I work nothing will ever be absolutely perfect and of course my makes don´t come in cute little boxes with bows. Actually I unpicked the second one with the piecing after finishing it for the first time and did it all over again before I dared to show them. 
I´m far too cheap to ever consider buying the real thing, though. 

Today I went through the same drama- feeling frustrated, even crying over my attempt of making a bag organizer for the new Flight Bag. The moment I realized there would have to be handstitching it became worthless to me... another me-make, not prodessional, not an item coming in its own pretty dustbag like the ones people on social media show off. In the end it turned out really fine, the fit is perfection for my bag. 
DH was making fun of me and later asked me why didn´t I just order one of the coveted pieces...  oops... I guess they don´t come at the 3€ I paid for my materials...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> I'm popping in to give a final update on my mouldy bags. I'm still working through them, but it looks like I'll save all but 4 of them (2 already tossed, the other 2 look like they will also have to be). Very happy with that result, all things considered. My most special bags have been saved, so I'm super grateful for that.
> Thanks for all the tips and tricks, everyone.



This makes me so happy to hear!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Today I received a funky bag I have wanted for a while. Rather than having it made I waited till someone sold theirs as it is a funky colored hide and I wanted the dark splotches fairly evenly distributed. I have a different up for sale but I think I am going to keep it too. I had gone back and forth on it trying not to have to many brown bags. Do you think these are different enough to keep all? I tend to wear  crossbodies the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429285
> View attachment 5429286



Congratulations on the new bag! The "patterned" leather looks great! 
To me your three tote bags are very different from each other and you should keep them.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> I am actually thinking of keeping all three.


If brown bags go with your outfits (and I think they do, from what I remember) then I think keeping all three is an excellent idea. To me, they look totally different. Different colors, sizes, and styles. 

I suppose to someone who isn't a connoisseur of bags (but then, what would they be doing on this thread?) they would all look the same, but that's not anybody here! 

I do like the new GFG one. The splotches are very cool.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Today I went through the same drama- feeling frustrated, even crying over my attempt of making a bag organizer for the new Flight Bag. The moment I realized there would have to be handstitching it became worthless to me... another me-make, not prodessional, not an item coming in its own pretty dustbag like the ones people on social media show off. In the end it turned out really fine, the fit is perfection for my bag.
> *DH was making fun of me and later asked me why didn´t I just order one of the coveted pieces*...  oops... I guess they don´t come at the 3€ I paid for my materials...


Yes, but if you ordered one, in addition to the €€€€€€€, you wouldn't have the satisfaction of knowing you created something yourself. 

I remember when my mother used to sew nearly all her own clothes. She even made suits, and a few coats! They were gorgeous. She would buy good fabric, but at a place that sold high-end fabric at a discount, then she would purchase Vogue patterns, and then she'd create these absolutely gorgeous clothes. Better than the stores sold. 

Sometimes, when I was a girl, she would take me into a fitting room and turn a garment inside-out to show me how badly the seams were stitched, compared to the clothes she made for both of us. A lesson I never forgot, though after college and my early 20s, I stopped sewing. But I do still turn clothing items inside-out in the fitting room!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> It’s funny because I used not like brown, till I discovered the shades of it that work for me. Thanks! I have down sized a lot so I think I am good keeping them all.


I know what you mean. I used to only have one daily bag and it was always black. I rarely ever had a brown bag, let alone use one if I did. Now I rarely wear a black one, though my new Sac 404 gives me a reason too! Brown is my main neutral now and I wear color bags, which I never used to do.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> I know what you mean. *I used to only have one daily bag and it was always black*. I rarely ever had a brown bag, let alone use one if I did. Now I rarely wear a black one, though my new Sac 404 gives me a reason too! Brown is my main neutral now and I wear color bags, which I never used to do.


I used to only have one bag, too! A black one.

How on earth did I manage?????


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank-you!
> Being me I went through my usual frustration while making them... no matter how carefully I work nothing will ever be absolutely perfect and of course my makes don´t come in cute little boxes with bows. Actually I unpicked the second one with the piecing after finishing it for the first time and did it all over again before I dared to show them.
> I´m far too cheap to ever consider buying the real thing, though.
> 
> Today I went through the same drama- feeling frustrated, even crying over my attempt of making a bag organizer for the new Flight Bag. The moment I realized there would have to be handstitching it became worthless to me... another me-make, not prodessional, not an item coming in its own pretty dustbag like the ones people on social media show off. In the end it turned out really fine, the fit is perfection for my bag.
> DH was making fun of me and later asked me why didn´t I just order one of the coveted pieces...  oops... I guess they don´t come at the 3€ I paid for my materials...


I would bet yours fits your individual bag better than any of those fancy ones, so there’s that too.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Being me I went through my usual frustration while making them... *no matter how carefully I work nothing will ever be absolutely perfect and of course my makes don´t come in cute little boxes with bows.*
> The moment I realized there would have to be handstitching it became worthless to me... another me-make, not prodessional, not an item coming in its own pretty dustbag like the ones people on social media show off. *In the end it turned out really fine, the fit is perfection for my bag.*



Perfect fit is pretty hard to buy at any price.  Oh boy, would I like perfect fit for a couple of my bags.  I am actually quite jealous that I don't have the time, skills, determination, or equipment to make my own stuff.  Home made is going to be more what I want than anything that has a pretty box.


----------



## JenJBS

I've been so bad this month... But a military style bag, a limited edition bag, and a bag I've wanted for a few years...  These are bags I couldn't wait on. Our dear @muchstuff sold me her Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I am actually thinking of keeping all three.


I would say they are different enough to easily justify that. What do you think of the Peanut Bison leather? I considered getting GFG's Jane duffle bag in that leather. Then I saw their military style travel bag, and it was 'Jane? Jane who? Jane bag?'. Hoping my travel bag will ship this week, but may be one more week. 




More bags said:


> It’s beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> I've been so bad this month... But a military style bag, a limited edition bag, and a bag I've wanted for a few years...  These are bags I couldn't wait on. Our dear @muchstuff sold me her Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.
> 
> View attachment 5429532


Congratulations Jen, it is an outstanding addition to your amazing collection!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Congratulations Jen, it is an outstanding addition to your amazing collection!



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> If brown bags go with your outfits (and I think they do, from what I remember) then I think keeping all three is an excellent idea. To me, they look totally different. Different colors, sizes, and styles.
> 
> I suppose to someone who isn't a connoisseur of bags (but then, what would they be doing on this thread?) they would all look the same, but that's not anybody here!
> 
> I do like the new GFG one. The splotches are very cool.


Thank you! You remembered correctly. I wear a lot of olive green and denim. I am dying to wear my new bag today, but my Dad is a pipe smoker so I always wear a washable bag when visiting him. 
The reason I asked here is because if you all didn't see the differences than I really did need to remove one.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I know what you mean. I used to only have one daily bag and it was always black. I rarely ever had a brown bag, let alone use one if I did. Now I rarely wear a black one, though my new Sac 404 gives me a reason too! Brown is my main neutral now and I wear color bags, which I never used to do.


This exactly! I have downsized my black bags so much that I moved the blues over into that area. I still wear some but mostly in the dead of winter.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> I've been so bad this month... But a military style bag, a limited edition bag, and a bag I've wanted for a few years...  These are bags I couldn't wait on. Our dear @muchstuff sold me her Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.
> 
> View attachment 5429532


This is awesome. Congrats! I love the shape and color.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> This is awesome. Congrats! I love the shape and color.



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> I would say they are different enough to easily justify that. What do you think of the Peanut Bison leather? I considered getting GFG's Jane duffle bag in that leather. Then I saw their military style travel bag, and it was 'Jane? Jane who? Jane bag?'. Hoping my travel bag will ship this week, but may be one more week.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I adore it. It is a bit more structured, but not as much as the oxblood or caramel. I saw when the woman posted her bag when she received it on FB. I thought if I could get that piece of hide I would get it. I went back and forth on ordering it till the shade of peanut sold out. I put my name on the in search of list and the woman who had the bag I wanted reached out. She should probably be on this forum too as she is definitely one of us.
I can't wait to see how your bag turns out. I was eyeing the jane too. It is a shape I know I would use.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Today I received a funky bag I have wanted for a while. Rather than having it made I waited till someone sold theirs as it is a funky colored hide and I wanted the dark splotches fairly evenly distributed. I have a different up for sale but I think I am going to keep it too. I had gone back and forth on it trying not to have to many brown bags. Do you think these are different enough to keep all? I tend to wear  crossbodies the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429285
> View attachment 5429286


Joining in - they’re all very different - and you should keep them all! 


JenJBS said:


> I've been so bad this month... But a military style bag, a limited edition bag, and a bag I've wanted for a few years...  These are bags I couldn't wait on. Our dear @muchstuff sold me her Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.
> 
> View attachment 5429532


Ohmigoodness - perfection! Congratulations!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I adore it. It is a bit more structured, but not as much as the oxblood or caramel. I saw when the woman posted her bag when she received it on FB. I thought if I could get that piece of hide I would get it. I went back and forth on ordering it till the shade of peanut sold out. I put my name on the in search of list and the woman who had the bag I wanted reached out. She should probably be on this forum too as she is definitely one of us.
> I can't wait to see how your bag turns out. I was eyeing the jane too. It is a shape I know I would use.



Thanks for the info. Very helpful. Enjoy your beautiful new bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> Joining in - they’re all very different - and you should keep them all!
> 
> Ohmigoodness - perfection! Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> I've been so bad this month... But a military style bag, a limited edition bag, and a bag I've wanted for a few years...  These are bags I couldn't wait on. Our dear @muchstuff sold me her Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.
> 
> View attachment 5429532



Gorgeous Jen!!! Congrats, it’s always nice to finally get something you have wanted for awhile!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Joining in - they’re all very different - and you should keep them all!
> 
> Ohmigoodness - perfection! Congratulations!


Thank you! I removed the listing and am keeping the solid color Gfg.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous Jen!!! Congrats, it’s always nice to finally get something you have wanted for awhile!



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

Passing a lazy hour in the garden in the sunshine putting my feet up on the swing seat after doing several hours of self-analysis homework today! Check out the new Fitflops but not the toes! @papertiger, you are right. I could have sized down but they only had the bigger size left and it works okay with the back strap. This pair are perfect for sightseeing. 



And the other pair will be great for evenings out on holiday. These were size down which worked perfectly.


----------



## Jereni

I’ve accrued a few bags recently that I don’t think I’ve shared in here. This is my beige Polene Neuf. I’ve been looking for a good beige for awhile and I think I’ve found it in this so that’s nice.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> I’ve accrued a few bags recently that I don’t think I’ve shared in here. This is my beige Polene Neuf. I’ve been looking for a good beige for awhile and I think I’ve found it in this so that’s nice.
> 
> View attachment 5429779


That color and that leather look scrumptious! The perfect beige!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> I’ve accrued a few bags recently that I don’t think I’ve shared in here. This is my beige Polene Neuf. I’ve been looking for a good beige for awhile and I think I’ve found it in this so that’s nice.
> 
> View attachment 5429779


Beautiful colour and shape. Lovely choice from Polene!


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you sweetheart!
> I hope you’re feeling a little better!


Getting there thank you. Taking it very easy still. 


ElainePG said:


> Thank you, dear! It was so nice to go out (we go out so rarely) and have a social visit (another thing we do infrequently). It made us realize that since the start of the pandemic, we've become lazy about maintaining our social life. For obvious reasons, of course… we're so conscious of my health risks (I'm immunocompromised) that we mostly protect me from social interactions. But, really, there are ways we can be with other people if we're sensible. So that's our goal for the future.


I’m glad you are finding a way through. It must be so difficult with all that worry! 


jblended said:


> Forward, not downward!
> Yes, indeed. A lot of my handmade bags are my own sketches that I took to local artisans to make for me. Sometimes I would look at their usual offerings and just request changes (like combining elements of different offerings), but often they were my own whims brought to life.
> Here's a very old post I made telling the story of the snakeskin bag:
> 
> 
> 
> So happy you're finding a way to safely venture out and maintain your friendships. It's so important to have that balance.


Forward is the best way! 


jblended said:


> I'm popping in to give a final update on my mouldy bags. I'm still working through them, but it looks like I'll save all but 4 of them (2 already tossed, the other 2 look like they will also have to be). Very happy with that result, all things considered. My most special bags have been saved, so I'm super grateful for that.
> Thanks for all the tips and tricks, everyone.


I’m so glad you’ve saved most of them!! 


dcooney4 said:


> Today I received a funky bag I have wanted for a while. Rather than having it made I waited till someone sold theirs as it is a funky colored hide and I wanted the dark splotches fairly evenly distributed. I have a different up for sale but I think I am going to keep it too. I had gone back and forth on it trying not to have to many brown bags. Do you think these are different enough to keep all? I tend to wear  crossbodies the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429285
> View attachment 5429286


This is a great bag. Very individual and quite different than the others. I’m another vote for keep them all. I have, afterall multiple black bags and pink bags so why can’t you have multiple brown bags! 


ElainePG said:


> Yes, but if you ordered one, in addition to the €€€€€€€, you wouldn't have the satisfaction of knowing you created something yourself.
> 
> I remember when my mother used to sew nearly all her own clothes. She even made suits, and a few coats! They were gorgeous. She would buy good fabric, but at a place that sold high-end fabric at a discount, then she would purchase Vogue patterns, and then she'd create these absolutely gorgeous clothes. Better than the stores sold.
> 
> Sometimes, when I was a girl, she would take me into a fitting room and turn a garment inside-out to show me how badly the seams were stitched, compared to the clothes she made for both of us. A lesson I never forgot, though after college and my early 20s, I stopped sewing. But I do still turn clothing items inside-out in the fitting room!


Your mother sounds like she was hugely talented! 


ElainePG said:


> I used to only have one bag, too! A black one.
> 
> How on earth did I manage?????


Me too! Perish the thought. 


JenJBS said:


> I've been so bad this month... But a military style bag, a limited edition bag, and a bag I've wanted for a few years...  These are bags I couldn't wait on. Our dear @muchstuff sold me her Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.
> 
> View attachment 5429532


This bag is so you! The colour and style shouts Jen! Congratulations.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I’ve accrued a few bags recently that I don’t think I’ve shared in here. This is my beige Polene Neuf. I’ve been looking for a good beige for awhile and I think I’ve found it in this so that’s nice.
> 
> View attachment 5429779


I love your style. This is so pretty.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Passing a lazy hour in the garden in the sunshine putting my feet up on the swing seat after doing several hours of self-analysis homework today! Check out the new Fitflops but not the toes! @papertiger, you are right. I could have sized down but they only had the bigger size left and it works okay with the back strap. This pair are perfect for sightseeing.
> View attachment 5429770
> 
> 
> And the other pair will be great for evenings out on holiday. These were size down which worked perfectly.
> View attachment 5429778


They look cute and comfy. You can’t beat that.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Passing a lazy hour in the garden in the sunshine putting my feet up on the swing seat after doing several hours of self-analysis homework today! Check out the new Fitflops but not the toes! @papertiger, you are right. I could have sized down but they only had the bigger size left and it works okay with the back strap. This pair are perfect for sightseeing.
> View attachment 5429770
> 
> 
> And the other pair will be great for evenings out on holiday. These were size down which worked perfectly.
> View attachment 5429778


Love those shoes!  Perfect for summer!  





Katinahat said:


> This bag is so you! The colour and style shouts Jen! Congratulations.


Thank you!  

For any of those goofs who don't think online friends are 'real' friends, I have 'real' friends who wouldn't know this bag is my style, which my dear online TPF friends do. I love TPF!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Getting there thank you. Taking it very easy still.
> 
> I’m glad you are finding a way through. It must be so difficult with all that worry!
> 
> Forward is the best way!
> 
> I’m so glad you’ve saved most of them!!
> 
> This is a great bag. Very individual and quite different than the others. I’m another vote for keep them all. I have, afterall multiple black bags and pink bags so why can’t you have multiple brown bags!
> 
> Your mother sounds like she was hugely talented!
> 
> Me too! Perish the thought.
> 
> This bag is so you! The colour and style shouts Jen! Congratulations.


I agree!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Yes, but if you ordered one, in addition to the €€€€€€€, you wouldn't have the satisfaction of knowing you created something yourself.
> 
> I remember when my mother used to sew nearly all her own clothes. She even made suits, and a few coats! They were gorgeous. She would buy good fabric, but at a place that sold high-end fabric at a discount, then she would purchase Vogue patterns, and then she'd create these absolutely gorgeous clothes. Better than the stores sold.
> 
> Sometimes, when I was a girl, she would take me into a fitting room and turn a garment inside-out to show me how badly the seams were stitched, compared to the clothes she made for both of us. A lesson I never forgot, though after college and my early 20s, I stopped sewing. But I do still turn clothing items inside-out in the fitting room!


My Mum used to make my clothes too, from about 15 in I took over- coats and all. 
My Mum used to turn clothes in the shops inside out too. Thank you for bringing back the memory!
And like you I still do the same nowadays ... 
❤️


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I would bet yours fits your individual bag better than any of those fancy ones, so there’s that too.


Thank you! 
I took the bag to the fleamarket today. The Insert works perfectly. And yes, it fits like the custom job it is.... After all the frustration and tears I'm quite happy with my work now. 





 It doesn't get in the way of the folding in sides of the bag either.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you!
> I took the bag to the fleamarket today. The Insert works perfectly. And yes, it fits like the custom job it is.... After all the frustration and tears I'm quite happy with my work now.
> 
> View attachment 5429991
> View attachment 5429992
> View attachment 5429993
> 
> It doesn't get in the way of the folding in sides of the bag either.
> View attachment 5429994


You are to hard on yourself. This looks fantastic. So much better than store bought.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> You are to hard on yourself. This looks fantastic. So much better than store bought.



Agreed!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you!
> I took the bag to the fleamarket today. The Insert works perfectly. And yes, it fits like the custom job it is.... After all the frustration and tears I'm quite happy with my work now.
> 
> View attachment 5429991
> View attachment 5429992
> View attachment 5429993
> 
> It doesn't get in the way of the folding in sides of the bag either.
> View attachment 5429994


I love the cell phone compartment…easier to get in and out of than a pocket, which can be too tight. And that color is great for inside a black  bag!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you!
> I took the bag to the fleamarket today. The Insert works perfectly. And yes, it fits like the custom job it is.... After all the frustration and tears I'm quite happy with my work now.
> 
> View attachment 5429991
> View attachment 5429992
> View attachment 5429993
> 
> It doesn't get in the way of the folding in sides of the bag either.
> View attachment 5429994


FANTASTIC!!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you!
> I took the bag to the fleamarket today. The Insert works perfectly. And yes, it fits like the custom job it is.... After all the frustration and tears I'm quite happy with my work now.
> 
> View attachment 5429991
> View attachment 5429992
> View attachment 5429993
> 
> It doesn't get in the way of the folding in sides of the bag either.
> View attachment 5429994


Gorgeous work. I love the colour of your insert for this black bag, again, you are so talented!

@Jereni congrats on your beige beauty!

@Katinahat, cute sandals! I hope you’re feeling better today. 

@Purses & Perfumes I hope you’re feeling better today, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Thank you all so much for the love for my bag insert! ❤️
It means so much to me xxx


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> I've been so bad this month... But a military style bag, a limited edition bag, and a bag I've wanted for a few years...  These are bags I couldn't wait on. Our dear @muchstuff sold me her Bal that I've wanted since the first time I saw her post it.
> 
> View attachment 5429532


Everything about this bag is fabulous. Especially… *Purple!!!!!*


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> I’ve accrued a few bags recently that I don’t think I’ve shared in here. This is my beige Polene Neuf. I’ve been looking for a good beige for awhile and I think I’ve found it in this so that’s nice.
> 
> View attachment 5429779


This is a lovely shade of beige. And the leather looks super-soft. Like a pillow.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> For any of those goofs who don't think online friends are 'real' friends, I have 'real' friends who wouldn't know this bag is my style, which my dear online TPF friends do. I love TPF!


Yes, exactly. Well said.


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> My Mum used to make my clothes too, from about 15 in I took over- coats and all.
> My Mum used to turn clothes in the shops inside out too. *Thank you for bringing back the memory!*
> And like you I still do the same nowadays ...
> ❤


Oh, I'm glad we share that memory.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you!
> I took the bag to the fleamarket today. The Insert works perfectly. And yes, it fits like the custom job it is.... After all the frustration and tears I'm quite happy with my work now.
> 
> View attachment 5429991
> View attachment 5429992
> View attachment 5429993
> 
> It doesn't get in the way of the folding in sides of the bag either.
> View attachment 5429994


This is perfection. Also, the color, inside a black bag, is exactly right. Well done!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Maiden voyage for Miss Pink!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> That color and that leather look scrumptious! The perfect beige!





Katinahat said:


> Beautiful colour and shape. Lovely choice from Polene!





dcooney4 said:


> I love your style. This is so pretty.





More bags said:


> @Jereni congrats on your beige beauty!
> 
> @Katinahat, cute sandals! I hope you’re feeling better today.
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes I hope you’re feeling better today, too.





ElainePG said:


> This is a lovely shade of beige. And the leather looks super-soft. Like a pillow.



Thank you all so much!!! It’s definitely a great neutral and super functional bag, I’m very pleased with it.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> They look cute and comfy. You can’t beat that.


Thanks! they are comfy! 


JenJBS said:


> Love those shoes!  Perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> For any of those goofs who don't think online friends are 'real' friends, I have 'real' friends who wouldn't know this bag is my style, which my dear online TPF friends do. I love TPF!


Thank you!!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you!
> I took the bag to the fleamarket today. The Insert works perfectly. And yes, it fits like the custom job it is.... After all the frustration and tears I'm quite happy with my work now.
> 
> View attachment 5429991
> View attachment 5429992
> View attachment 5429993
> 
> It doesn't get in the way of the folding in sides of the bag either.
> View attachment 5429994


I think this is so clever! Well done! 


More bags said:


> Gorgeous work. I love the colour of your insert for this black bag, again, you are so talented!
> 
> @Jereni congrats on your beige beauty!
> 
> @Katinahat, cute sandals! I hope you’re feeling better today.
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes I hope you’re feeling better today, too.


Thanks, I’m doing a bit better. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Maiden voyage for Miss Pink!
> View attachment 5430443


And a pink perfection maiden voyage it is too! Beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Everything about this bag is fabulous. Especially… *Purple!!!!!*


Thank you!   




ElainePG said:


> Yes, exactly. Well said.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> @Purses & Perfumes I hope you’re feeling better today, too.


Thank you, @More bags, for your thoughtfulness. I am feeling much better and quite recovered, but unfortunately have been swamped with catching up on all the things I neglected when I was unwell. Also, dealing with some stress around family issues which I hope will improve in a few weeks. All in all, this month hasn't been great.   I'm trying not to let it tempt me into impulse/stress purchases and have managed to hold firm thus far, which is good.

One of these days soon, I will pour myself a big glass of wine and spend a relaxed evening catching up on this thread -- I saw so many gorgeous new bags as I quickly skimmed through.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm glad we share that memory.


Another memory resurfaced too: my Ex's grandma was a tailor. When I started visiting his house his grandma would always "secretly" ( she was subtle as a freigh train but absolutely lovely) take my coats off the coat rack to check the lining and craftmanship.... Bless her xx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you all so much for the love for my bag insert! ❤
> It means so much to me xxx


All your lovely comments motivated me to revisit an old organizer project I wasn't happy with. Next attempt! 


Here's the paper "toile". 

It's coming together quite nicely so far. The materials are one cheap felt placemat and the same red taffeta I used before. (I bought it in a job lot and can't use it in dresses as it has the name If the clothes manufacturer woven into it... not suitable for anything but their clothes.)


----------



## FizzyWater

Hi all!  I'm finally making progress on some of the goals for this year, first taking my purple Le Pliage Cuir in for refreshing.  I had bought it used, and conditioned it, but it was still very dry and the corners had faded.  My German teacher recommended a leather worker in the neighborhood, and I was finally able to get an appointment.  He has to send away to France for dye, and wasn't sure he could do an exact match, but I assured him I'm fond of most all purples and I trust him to end up with something attractive.  Here's hoping!

I also found a couple of straps for my light gray LPC.  As I ranted mentioned earlier, I was excited about this color when it came out but they changed the hardware to gunmetal and shortened and logoed the strap.  They did sell a longer replacement strap which I dutifully bought, but it's reversible with that year's blue, which is the most grim depressing blue I've ever seen.  (And I'm from graaaaaay lands with grim blues, so it's a lot.). Anyway, these new straps match neither the leather nor the hardware exactly, but they make me happy and mean I'll get a lot more wear from this bag.  And I supported a local shoe shop!

First, the "it's summer time and I should wear a not-black bag and mean it!" option:



Second, the "it's summer time and I'm not wearing a black bag, but I've related it to everything else I'm wearing which is, let's face it, black" option:



As always I am terrible at color correction - the bag is pale neutral gray and not too far off the strap ends.  But looking at it, if the first LPC turns out well I might ask the leather worker to dye this one down a couple of shades to something more in my wheelhouse, even to match the cheap strap.


----------



## Cordeliere

FizzyWater said:


> Hi all!  I'm finally making progress on some of the goals for this year, first taking my purple Le Pliage Cuir in for refreshing.  I had bought it used, and conditioned it, but it was still very dry and the corners had faded.  My German teacher recommended a leather worker in the neighborhood, and I was finally able to get an appointment.  He has to send away to France for dye, and wasn't sure he could do an exact match, but I assured him I'm fond of most all purples and I trust him to end up with something attractive.  Here's hoping!
> 
> I also found a couple of straps for my light gray LPC.  As I ranted mentioned earlier, I was excited about this color when it came out but they changed the hardware to gunmetal and shortened and logoed the strap.  They did sell a longer replacement strap which I dutifully bought, but it's reversible with that year's blue, which is the most grim depressing blue I've ever seen.  (And I'm from graaaaaay lands with grim blues, so it's a lot.). Anyway, these new straps match neither the leather nor the hardware exactly, but they make me happy and mean I'll get a lot more wear from this bag.  And I supported a local shoe shop!
> 
> First, the "it's summer time and I should wear a not-black bag and mean it!" option:
> View attachment 5430880
> 
> 
> Second, the "it's summer time and I'm not wearing a black bag, but I've related it to everything else I'm wearing which is, let's face it, black" option:
> View attachment 5430881
> 
> 
> As always I am terrible at color correction - the bag is pale neutral gray and not too far off the strap ends.  But looking at it, if the first LPC turns out well I might ask the leather worker to dye this one down a couple of shades to something more in my wheelhouse, even to match the cheap strap.


great black and white strap!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> All your lovely comments motivated me to revisit an old organizer project I wasn't happy with. Next attempt!
> View attachment 5430632
> 
> Here's the paper "toile".
> 
> It's coming together quite nicely so far. The materials are one cheap felt placemat and the same red taffeta I used before. (I bought it in a job lot and can't use it in dresses as it has the name If the clothes manufacturer woven into it... not suitable for anything but their clothes.)



Tada!


----------



## BowieFan1971

FizzyWater said:


> Hi all!  I'm finally making progress on some of the goals for this year, first taking my purple Le Pliage Cuir in for refreshing.  I had bought it used, and conditioned it, but it was still very dry and the corners had faded.  My German teacher recommended a leather worker in the neighborhood, and I was finally able to get an appointment.  He has to send away to France for dye, and wasn't sure he could do an exact match, but I assured him I'm fond of most all purples and I trust him to end up with something attractive.  Here's hoping!
> 
> I also found a couple of straps for my light gray LPC.  As I ranted mentioned earlier, I was excited about this color when it came out but they changed the hardware to gunmetal and shortened and logoed the strap.  They did sell a longer replacement strap which I dutifully bought, but it's reversible with that year's blue, which is the most grim depressing blue I've ever seen.  (And I'm from graaaaaay lands with grim blues, so it's a lot.). Anyway, these new straps match neither the leather nor the hardware exactly, but they make me happy and mean I'll get a lot more wear from this bag.  And I supported a local shoe shop!
> 
> First, the "it's summer time and I should wear a not-black bag and mean it!" option:
> View attachment 5430880
> 
> 
> Second, the "it's summer time and I'm not wearing a black bag, but I've related it to everything else I'm wearing which is, let's face it, black" option:
> View attachment 5430881
> 
> 
> As always I am terrible at color correction - the bag is pale neutral gray and not too far off the strap ends.  But looking at it, if the first LPC turns out well I might ask the leather worker to dye this one down a couple of shades to something more in my wheelhouse, even to match the cheap strap.


I like that shade and I think it looks great with the first strap!


----------



## whateve

I bought a new bag. It's kate spade, made of nappa leather. Inspired by BV but much cheaper and very versatile. Both straps are removable so it can be carried as a clutch, by hand, or crossbody.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tada!
> 
> View attachment 5430937
> View attachment 5430939
> View attachment 5430941
> View attachment 5430942


So clever! Looks great and very practical too.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I bought a new bag. It's kate spade, made of nappa leather. Inspired by BV but much cheaper and very versatile. Both straps are removable so it can be carried as a clutch, by hand, or crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431041


I love it even more after seeing it on the other thread. Looks like a happy cloud!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

FizzyWater said:


> Hi all!  I'm finally making progress on some of the goals for this year, first taking my purple Le Pliage Cuir in for refreshing.  I had bought it used, and conditioned it, but it was still very dry and the corners had faded.  My German teacher recommended a leather worker in the neighborhood, and I was finally able to get an appointment.  He has to send away to France for dye, and wasn't sure he could do an exact match, but I assured him I'm fond of most all purples and I trust him to end up with something attractive.  Here's hoping!
> 
> I also found a couple of straps for my light gray LPC.  As I ranted mentioned earlier, I was excited about this color when it came out but they changed the hardware to gunmetal and shortened and logoed the strap.  They did sell a longer replacement strap which I dutifully bought, but it's reversible with that year's blue, which is the most grim depressing blue I've ever seen.  (And I'm from graaaaaay lands with grim blues, so it's a lot.). Anyway, these new straps match neither the leather nor the hardware exactly, but they make me happy and mean I'll get a lot more wear from this bag.  And I supported a local shoe shop!
> 
> First, the "it's summer time and I should wear a not-black bag and mean it!" option:
> View attachment 5430880
> 
> 
> Second, the "it's summer time and I'm not wearing a black bag, but I've related it to everything else I'm wearing which is, let's face it, black" option:
> View attachment 5430881
> 
> 
> As always I am terrible at color correction - the bag is pale neutral gray and not too far off the strap ends.  But looking at it, if the first LPC turns out well I might ask the leather worker to dye this one down a couple of shades to something more in my wheelhouse, even to match the cheap strap.


Great strap choices. It will be interesting to see the purple dye match too.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I bought a new bag. It's kate spade, made of nappa leather. Inspired by BV but much cheaper and very versatile. Both straps are removable so it can be carried as a clutch, by hand, or crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431041


Perfect summer bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

FizzyWater said:


> Hi all!  I'm finally making progress on some of the goals for this year, first taking my purple Le Pliage Cuir in for refreshing.  I had bought it used, and conditioned it, but it was still very dry and the corners had faded.  My German teacher recommended a leather worker in the neighborhood, and I was finally able to get an appointment.  He has to send away to France for dye, and wasn't sure he could do an exact match, but I assured him I'm fond of most all purples and I trust him to end up with something attractive.  Here's hoping!
> 
> I also found a couple of straps for my light gray LPC.  As I ranted mentioned earlier, I was excited about this color when it came out but they changed the hardware to gunmetal and shortened and logoed the strap.  They did sell a longer replacement strap which I dutifully bought, but it's reversible with that year's blue, which is the most grim depressing blue I've ever seen.  (And I'm from graaaaaay lands with grim blues, so it's a lot.). Anyway, these new straps match neither the leather nor the hardware exactly, but they make me happy and mean I'll get a lot more wear from this bag.  And I supported a local shoe shop!
> 
> First, the "it's summer time and I should wear a not-black bag and mean it!" option:
> View attachment 5430880
> 
> 
> Second, the "it's summer time and I'm not wearing a black bag, but I've related it to everything else I'm wearing which is, let's face it, black" option:
> View attachment 5430881
> 
> 
> As always I am terrible at color correction - the bag is pale neutral gray and not too far off the strap ends.  But looking at it, if the first LPC turns out well I might ask the leather worker to dye this one down a couple of shades to something more in my wheelhouse, even to match the cheap strap.


FanTASTic! I love both straps - well done! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Tada!
> 
> View attachment 5430937
> View attachment 5430939
> View attachment 5430941
> View attachment 5430942


TaDa indeed! You are amazing - that’s a perfect fit!  
(I can sew buttons on…. Woot! )


whateve said:


> I bought a new bag. It's kate spade, made of nappa leather. Inspired by BV but much cheaper and very versatile. Both straps are removable so it can be carried as a clutch, by hand, or crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431041


That’s adorable - I love it! Does it hold much?


(I am like in a fever to buy SOMETHING I don’t need… a super cute purse purchase fell through  and now I am both annoyed and on a hunt to find that perfect cognac color leather bag… not too big, not too small, smooth leather, and not too expensive. I might find the Easter Bunny first, but I’m gonna look!)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I bought a new bag. It's kate spade, made of nappa leather. Inspired by BV but much cheaper and very versatile. Both straps are removable so it can be carried as a clutch, by hand, or crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431041


Aww, that's beautiful!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I love it even more after seeing it on the other thread. Looks like a happy cloud!


Thank you! I didn't think of a cloud. That's a perfect description!



Cookiefiend said:


> FanTASTic! I love both straps - well done!
> 
> TaDa indeed! You are amazing - that’s a perfect fit!
> (I can sew buttons on…. Woot! )
> 
> That’s adorable - I love it! Does it hold much?
> 
> 
> (I am like in a fever to buy SOMETHING I don’t need… a super cute purse purchase fell through  and now I am both annoyed and on a hunt to find that perfect cognac color leather bag… not too big, not too small, smooth leather, and not too expensive. I might find the Easter Bunny first, but I’m gonna look!)


It holds more than you would think. With all of this and my phone, it doesn't feel overstuffed.



I have this cognac bag from 2012 by Coach. The color is gorgeous IRL but it is kind of big.



I also have this Coach bag from 2007 in a color called rust, which is a little smaller.



It's a color Coach does well.


dcooney4 said:


> Perfect summer bag!





cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, that's beautiful!


Thanks! It was one of those purchases I didn't hesitate on. I fell in love with it almost immediately and the price was great. I did go to a second store to find one with the softest leather.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Thank you! I didn't think of a cloud. That's a perfect description!
> 
> 
> It holds more than you would think. With all of this and my phone, it doesn't feel overstuffed.
> View attachment 5431246
> 
> 
> I have this cognac bag from 2012 by Coach. The color is gorgeous IRL but it is kind of big.
> View attachment 5431249
> 
> 
> I also have this Coach bag from 2007 in a color called rust, which is a little smaller.
> View attachment 5431251
> 
> 
> It's a color Coach does well.
> 
> 
> Thanks! It was one of those purchases I didn't hesitate on. I fell in love with it almost immediately and the price was great. I did go to a second store to find one with the softest leather.


I love your 2007 Coach bag too! You have a wonderful collection!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> FanTASTic! I love both straps - well done!
> 
> TaDa indeed! You are amazing - that’s a perfect fit!
> (I can sew buttons on…. Woot! )
> 
> That’s adorable - I love it! Does it hold much?
> 
> 
> (I am like in a fever to buy SOMETHING I don’t need… a super cute purse purchase fell through  and now I am both annoyed and on a hunt to find that perfect cognac color leather bag… not too big, not too small, smooth leather, and not too expensive. I might find the Easter Bunny first, but I’m gonna look!)



Thank you! This time I'm proud of my work. The Diva bag was so hard to fit. My first attempt some time ago wasn't succesful. It disturbed the delicate side gussets. This time I got the construction right and in the end shaped the organizer ( felt inside) with hot steam as I'd do with a hat. 

I hate sewing on buttons btw and suck at it!


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! This time I'm proud of my work. The Diva bag was so hard to fit. My first attempt some time ago wasn't succesful. It disturbed the delicate side gussets. This time I got the construction right and in the end shaped the organizer ( felt inside) with hot steam as I'd do with a hat.
> 
> I hate sewing on buttons btw and suck at it!


You are seriously so talented. Your organizer is the perfect fit for the Diva. Love it!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love your 2007 Coach bag too! You have a wonderful collection!


Thanks! I was obsessed with that bag when I first discovered it.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I fell in love with it almost immediately and the price was great.* I did go to a second store to find one with the softest leather.*


I like your priorities.   I am all about the feel.


----------



## ElainePG

FizzyWater said:


> Hi all!  I'm finally making progress on some of the goals for this year, first taking my purple Le Pliage Cuir in for refreshing.  I had bought it used, and conditioned it, but it was still very dry and the corners had faded.  My German teacher recommended a leather worker in the neighborhood, and I was finally able to get an appointment.  He has to send away to France for dye, and wasn't sure he could do an exact match, but I assured him I'm fond of most all purples and I trust him to end up with something attractive.  Here's hoping!
> 
> I also found a couple of straps for my light gray LPC.  As I ranted mentioned earlier, I was excited about this color when it came out but they changed the hardware to gunmetal and shortened and logoed the strap.  They did sell a longer replacement strap which I dutifully bought, but it's reversible with that year's blue, which is the most grim depressing blue I've ever seen.  (And I'm from graaaaaay lands with grim blues, so it's a lot.). Anyway, these new straps match neither the leather nor the hardware exactly, but they make me happy and mean I'll get a lot more wear from this bag.  And I supported a local shoe shop!
> 
> First, the "it's summer time and I should wear a not-black bag and mean it!" option:
> View attachment 5430880
> 
> 
> Second, the "it's summer time and I'm not wearing a black bag, but I've related it to everything else I'm wearing which is, let's face it, black" option:
> View attachment 5430881
> 
> 
> As always I am terrible at color correction - the bag is pale neutral gray and not too far off the strap ends.  But looking at it, if the first LPC turns out well I might ask the leather worker to dye this one down a couple of shades to something more in my wheelhouse, even to match the cheap strap.


Brilliant! Both straps look gorgeous against the gray of the bag, and I love your color analysis!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> I bought a new bag. It's kate spade, made of nappa leather. Inspired by BV but much cheaper and very versatile. Both straps are removable so it can be carried as a clutch, by hand, or crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431041


The leather looks yummy!


----------



## FizzyWater

Cordeliere said:


> great black and white strap!





BowieFan1971 said:


> I like that shade and I think it looks great with the first strap!



Thank you both, and I love that you both picked different straps! 



Katinahat said:


> Great strap choices. It will be interesting to see the purple dye match too.



Thanks!  I'm looking forward to seeing it, too!  If it goes well I have more expensive pieces for him to work on, and I can't wait to get started.



Cookiefiend said:


> FanTASTic! I love both straps - well done!



Thank you!  I saw a nice one in the window, but couldn't find any in the tiny shop.  I asked if they had any more, and they took me into the back room with dozens sorted by color - like a candy store!



ElainePG said:


> Brilliant! Both straps look gorgeous against the gray of the bag, and I love your color analysis!



Thank you!  I aspire to honesty in my weird wardrobe logic.


----------



## dcooney4

FizzyWater said:


> Thank you both, and I love that you both picked different straps!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I'm looking forward to seeing it, too!  If it goes well I have more expensive pieces for him to work on, and I can't wait to get started.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I saw a nice one in the window, but couldn't find any in the tiny shop.  I asked if they had any more, and they took me into the back room with dozens sorted by color - like a candy store!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I aspire to honesty in my weird wardrobe logic.


I can't wait to see it. The straps look great.


----------



## dcooney4

What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.


red


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.


Pink. I have bought and sold three great pink bags because while I thought the bags were great, I never reached for them because I am not a pink person in practice. It just isn’t me.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> red


I have trouble with bright red too.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Pink. I have bought and sold three great pink bags because while I thought the bags were great, I never reached for them because I am not a pink person in practice. It just isn’t me.


I think I could make pink work , but it would depend on the shade. I don't own any at the moment. Were they different shades of pink?


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I think I could make pink work , but it would depend on the shade. I don't own any at the moment. Were they different shades of pink?


Two dark pink, one medium. I don’t buy/wear light colored bags. They are like white pants/jeans…I love the looks of them, great neutral, love the idea of them, even bought some, but they sat unused because I never wore them for fear of getting them dirty. And I won’t wear dirty, stained items. So I don’t buy them anymore.


----------



## FizzyWater

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.



For me it's blue.  It's my favorite color, which means I'm really picky about exact shades.  And the really vivid blues I love are just too much for me in a purse.


----------



## FizzyWater

dcooney4 said:


> I can't wait to see it. The straps look great.



Thanks, I'll update as soon as I see it myself!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> I bought a new bag. It's kate spade, made of nappa leather. Inspired by BV but much cheaper and very versatile. Both straps are removable so it can be carried as a clutch, by hand, or crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431041



Gorgeous! I admire these. I really think the chunky braided strap is excellent and I wish BV had done it for their pouch. 



dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.



I think purple for me too. I am always drawn to violet or periwinkle bags but then I struggle to wear them. Also yellow… have seen so many gorgeous yellow bags over time but I suspect I’d only wear them with white and gray, and those don’t form the basis of my outfits that often.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.


Green. I love green, but don't wear it a lot. I look at them all the time, I am tempted all the time, but have finally learned that I just won't carry a green purse.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> red


I have issues with bright red & true red. I do wear deep reds like bordeaux, oxblood & burgundy.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Pink. I have bought and sold three great pink bags because while I thought the bags were great, I never reached for them because I am not a pink person in practice. It just isn’t me.


I cannot do light pinks, bright pink, neon pink or Barbie pink. I like dusty pinks & darker pinks.


Cookiefiend said:


> Green. I love green, but don't wear it a lot. I look at them all the time, I am tempted all the time, but have finally learned that I just won't carry a green purse.


I only seem to like & wear olive green.


----------



## JVSXOXO

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.



I’ve been seeing so many gorgeous bags in light blue and yellow shades but I’d have a hard time pulling the trigger on either of those hues. I’ve been working on adding more color to my wardrobe and I wear a lot of patterns so I tend to keep my bags neutral. But I did branch out with a Malbec colored bag this year so maybe there’s hope for me yet! ☺️


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Two dark pink, one medium. I don’t buy/wear light colored bags. They are like white pants/jeans…I love the looks of them, great neutral, love the idea of them, even bought some, but they sat unused because I never wore them for fear of getting them dirty. And I won’t wear dirty, stained items. So I don’t buy them anymore.


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Green. I love green, but don't wear it a lot. I look at them all the time, I am tempted all the time, but have finally learned that I just won't carry a green purse.


I love green but it has to be the right green. I can do olive and the light bright summer green, but not a forest or blue green.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> I have issues with bright red & true red. I do wear deep reds like bordeaux, oxblood & burgundy.


Same!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I love green but it has to be the right green. I can do olive and the light bright summer green, but not a forest or blue green.


I recently bought a darker teal tote that works a lot more than I anticipated. And pretty.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.


Any color that is not a neutral plus bright gold or bright silver or copper metallic and anything with gold hard ware


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> I have issues with bright red & true red. I do wear deep reds like bordeaux, oxblood & burgundy.



Same. I want a ‘true’ red bag but I know I won’t wear it with much. For me red is definitely not a neutral.



JVSXOXO said:


> I’ve been seeing so many gorgeous bags in light blue and yellow shades but I’d have a hard time pulling the trigger on either of those hues. I’ve been working on adding more color to my wardrobe and I wear a lot of patterns so I tend to keep my bags neutral. But I did branch out with a Malbec colored bag this year so maybe there’s hope for me yet! ☺



The Malbec bag is your RM right? I like that bag a lot.



BowieFan1971 said:


> I recently bought a darker teal tote that works a lot more than I anticipated. And pretty.



Love dark teal. My Coach Marlie is that color… that one I find I wish it to be a touch more green, but it’s a great bag overall.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.


Pastels. I love them but most of my clothing is jewel tones or dark.

Sometimes I have trouble with browns because for some reason I feel my shoes should also be brown. I don't feel this way about any other colors.


----------



## lill_canele

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.



Another vote for red, bright and dark.
I really like deep reds, like wine reds or burgundies, but I have tried and failed. 

I admire a lot of green and purple bags, but I have not tried to buy or wear them. 

Technically since my wardrobe is basically 90% neutrals (blacks, whites, grays, beiges) with 10% some olive greens and blues; it should be easy to wear more color bags and accessories...but I just can't lol   Probably not used to color tbh.

Currently the only colored bags that seem to work for me so far are blues.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jereni said:


> The Malbec bag is your RM right? I like that bag a lot.



Yes, that’s the one. And thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.


Purple here too... Fendi Spy...
Pink I don´t even have to try- pink doesn´t work for me at all.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.



Yellow! I love a yellow bag and have looked at many (from bright to pastel to mustard), but I feel like the color never works with either my skin tone or wardrobe or both. Reds used to be a neutral for me, but I’ve changed up my clothing, so these bags aren’t getting much wear currently. The tides will turn eventually…


----------



## dcooney4

It’s funny how we all have different colors that work or don’t work for us.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.


Brown/Gold/Tan. I think tan/gold is so pretty in some bag styles. I tend to wear black, grey, navy, burgundy, and olive. The bags I have been eying lately are all tan.


----------



## lill_canele

More bags said:


> Brown/Gold/Tan. I think tan/gold is so pretty in some bag styles. I tend to wear black, grey, navy, burgundy, and olive. The bags I have been eying lately are all tan.



I love brown/beige/gold/tan bags! But I get so picky when choosing one. I feel, depending on my skin tone and the outfit, the bag may look cooler or warmer than I'd prefer. 
Therefore, I just get indecisive and most of them time, end up not buying one. 

My husband doesn't help, he dislikes brown/beige bags. Which is ironic, because he's a fan of the 80s, especially in fashion and design of clothes and some cars and I'm like...weren't they big on browns and sepia?  lol


----------



## Jereni

Another newer bag. Straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective. Shared this also in the ‘new’ bag thread but this company’s thing is kind of neat in that they partner with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather and other touches in Italy.

It is _extremely_ adorable... We were speaking of putting bags on ‘display’ some pages back… this bag makes me want to buy a shelf and put it on there and just look at it all day long lol.




Editing to add mod shot:


----------



## 880

for the past few weeks, I’ve loaned a bunch of H bags to a friend to test drive. . . And I haven’t missed them.

Oddly freeing.

but, I’m probably temporarily shifting focus. I bought two new to me garments on eBay, both great deals: a fabulous boucle suit in colors I don’t normally wear, and a bright coat and dress with stylized lions in a row all over. . . Not sure what I was thinking lol. I dropped them off to be cleaned and tailored, so both will be a fun experiment.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Another newer bag. Straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective. Shared this also in the ‘new’ bag thread but this company’s thing is kind of neat in that they partner with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather and other touches in Italy.
> 
> It is _extremely_ adorable... We were speaking of putting bags on ‘display’ some pages back… this bag makes me want to buy a shelf and put it on there and just look at it all day long lol.
> 
> View attachment 5433278
> 
> 
> Editing to add mod shot:
> View attachment 5433280



This is a gorgeous bag and you look amazing! I wasn’t familiar with this brand, so visited their website. The bags are all really cool and look well made. How are you liking it so far? The natural crossbody is calling my name…


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Another newer bag. Straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective. Shared this also in the ‘new’ bag thread but this company’s thing is kind of neat in that they partner with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather and other touches in Italy.
> 
> It is _extremely_ adorable... We were speaking of putting bags on ‘display’ some pages back… this bag makes me want to buy a shelf and put it on there and just look at it all day long lol.
> 
> View attachment 5433278
> 
> 
> Editing to add mod shot:
> View attachment 5433280


Love the bag!
I wasn’t aware of this brand, thanks sharing.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

lill_canele said:


> I love brown/beige/gold/tan bags! But I get so picky when choosing one. I feel, depending on my skin tone and the outfit, the bag may look cooler or warmer than I'd prefer.
> *Therefore, I just get indecisive and most of them time, end up not buying one.*
> 
> My husband doesn't help, he dislikes brown/beige bags. Which is ironic, because he's a fan of the 80s, especially in fashion and design of clothes and some cars and I'm like...weren't they big on browns and sepia?  lol


Yes, to your remark about becoming indecisive and not buying one - me too!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Another newer bag. Straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective. Shared this also in the ‘new’ bag thread but this company’s thing is kind of neat in that they partner with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather and other touches in Italy.
> 
> It is _extremely_ adorable... We were speaking of putting bags on ‘display’ some pages back… this bag makes me want to buy a shelf and put it on there and just look at it all day long lol.
> 
> View attachment 5433278
> 
> 
> Editing to add mod shot:
> View attachment 5433280


This is so cute. She definitely needs her own display shelf.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> for the past few weeks, I’ve loaned a bunch of H bags to a friend to test drive. . . And I haven’t missed them.
> 
> Oddly freeing.
> 
> but, I’m probably temporarily shifting focus. I bought two new to me garments on eBay, both great deals: a fabulous boucle suit in colors I don’t normally wear, and a bright coat and dress with stylized lions in a row all over. . . Not sure what I was thinking lol. I dropped them off to be cleaned and tailored, so both will be a fun experiment.



Can´t wait to see them!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Yet another organizer. Meanwhile I guess, I nailed it howto make them. 
Plus I finally understood the concept of the Mai Tai organizers that caused me a lot of feeling inferior: they are simply upholstery work! And very soft!
If I wished I could easily deck my rigid organizers out with a pretty outside layer, piping, embroidery... it wouldn´t take me any further, though, as I really want them to be rigid and sleek to shape my bags and protect my stuff while keeping it organized and easily accessible. 






The Mitzah with her overly soft interior definetely needed one. The organizer for the Flight bag would have worked, but was slightly too wide in the base.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Here´s for you @Katinahat re adjustability of straps.
Sorry, I´m a bit late doing this.
My strap is a German Bree brand strap. It can easily be adjusted.
I took photos of the shortest and longest setting for you.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Remove before Flight
Now my bag is complete! I found a make-up set from the collection in the classifieds. The charm is a bit smaller than the original bag charm, but it works well for me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Another newer bag. Straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective. Shared this also in the ‘new’ bag thread but this company’s thing is kind of neat in that they partner with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather and other touches in Italy.
> 
> It is _extremely_ adorable... We were speaking of putting bags on ‘display’ some pages back… this bag makes me want to buy a shelf and put it on there and just look at it all day long lol.
> 
> View attachment 5433278
> 
> 
> Editing to add mod shot:
> View attachment 5433280


Love this!!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.


For some reason I’m having a hard time with brown/tan bags.  Brown is supposed to be a neutral color for bags, but not for me!  
Olive green is another one.  Maybe it doesn’t go with my wardrobe, which, if not white/cream, is predominantly blue.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> For some reason I’m having a hard time with brown/tan bags.  Brown is supposed to be a neutral color for bags, but not for me!
> Olive green is another one.  Maybe it doesn’t go with my wardrobe, which, if not white/cream, is predominantly blue.


Most of my wardrobe used to be blue to and then I didn't wear much brown either. Lately I have a few olive-colored pants and now it works.


----------



## Katinahat

Sorry everyone, I’m not keeping up at all with the thread. I’m still focusing on staying well so online less at the moment. I’ll read back at some point.

On the positive, I was at my staff party last night. Was a particularly fun affair after 2 years with no end of session events! Prosecco consumed and much dancing. Unfortunately, I can’t drink on my increased meds so felt like a bit of a party pooper and ended up doing a lot of the clearing up. As managers we host the event.

I wore my pink jumpsuit and new high pink fitflops which are so comfortable! Then my Loewe basket came into use in a whole new category. It carried a cheese cake DD2 made for me to take (very carefully wrapped to avoid spilling) and all the serving spoons, dishclothes and bottles etc I needed to take. Worked brilliantly along with mini Alexa to hold my keys, phone and lippy! Who’d have thought of this use for this large summery beach bag!!


I might not be around to read this discussion point much but worth asking anyway. Has anyone else found a surprisingly good/versatile use for a bag recently?


----------



## Katinahat

And another question for you. What about adding a chain to my mini Alexa for shoulder carrying? I’ve seen this by Coach but wasn’t sure about the Color’s with mini mini Alexa. The pinks might or might not compliment. 



Thanks @cowgirlsboots gor the information on the adjustability of your straps. That’s very helpful!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> And another question for you. What about adding a chain to my mini Alexa for shoulder carrying? I’ve seen this by Coach but wasn’t sure about the Color’s with mini mini Alexa. The pinks might or might not compliment.
> 
> View attachment 5433952
> 
> Thanks @cowgirlsboots gor the information on the adjustability of your straps. That’s very helpful!



Love this strap! Can you return it if the pinks don’t work well together? If so, then it might be worth it to order, see how it works with the bag and then decide. I love the idea of making your Mini Alexa more versatile!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Sorry everyone, I’m not keeping up at all with the thread. I’m still focusing on staying well so online less at the moment. I’ll read back at some point.
> 
> On the positive, I was at my staff party last night. Was a particularly fun affair after 2 years with no end of session events! Prosecco consumed and much dancing. Unfortunately, I can’t drink on my increased meds so felt like a bit of a party pooper and ended up doing a lot of the clearing up. As managers we host the event.
> 
> I wore my pink jumpsuit and new high pink fitflops which are so comfortable! Then my Loewe basket came into use in a whole new category. It carried a cheese cake DD2 made for me to take (very carefully wrapped to avoid spilling) and all the serving spoons, dishclothes and bottles etc I needed to take. Worked brilliantly along with mini Alexa to hold my keys, phone and lippy! Who’d have thought of this use for this large summery beach bag!!
> View attachment 5433946
> 
> I might not be around to read this discussion point much but worth asking anyway. Has anyone else found a surprisingly good/versatile use for a bag recently?



So glad you had a good time! And great use of your Loewe basket bag.

Funny enough, my LV Neverfull MM has been the bag that’s surprised me the most. I purchased it as a work tote, but have used it as an overnight bag and cabin bag. None of those uses probably surprise anyone who is familiar with this bag, but I had originally purchased it for one specific purpose and was happy to see it worked for me for other purposes, too.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the bag!
> I wasn’t aware of this brand, thanks sharing.





BowieFan1971 said:


> Love this!!!!!





dcooney4 said:


> This is so cute. She definitely needs her own display shelf.



Thank you so much!!! Yeah @dcooney4 she’ll definitely be sitting on display on my desk in my home office all summer. Or maybe on the little bench by our front door so she can serve a summery main room decor. 



DME said:


> This is a gorgeous bag and you look amazing! I wasn’t familiar with this brand, so visited their website. The bags are all really cool and look well made. How are you liking it so far? The natural crossbody is calling my name…



Thanks, I am liking it a lot so far! There’s no shoulder carry option on this one but it feels easy to throw it on the crook of the arm and is a good size for doing that. Really easy to get in and out of too.

Their ‘natural’ crossbody is a really nice look, I suspect that’s their original or classic. I am super into this color/material combo, and just having trouble deciding between these two.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> And another question for you. What about adding a chain to my mini Alexa for shoulder carrying? I’ve seen this by Coach but wasn’t sure about the Color’s with mini mini Alexa. The pinks might or might not compliment.
> 
> View attachment 5433952
> 
> Thanks @cowgirlsboots gor the information on the adjustability of your straps. That’s very helpful!


I think there is enough variation of color for it to work with your bag. I tried this on, or a similar one, and it wasn't comfortable. The leather ones are more comfortable than the resin ones, but still not very comfortable. I was wearing a thin top so it might be better if you are wearing heavier layers.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> So glad you had a good time! And great use of your Loewe basket bag.
> 
> Funny enough, my LV Neverfull MM has been the bag that’s surprised me the most. I purchased it as a work tote, but have used it as an overnight bag and cabin bag. None of those uses probably surprise anyone who is familiar with this bag, but I had originally purchased it for one specific purpose and was happy to see it worked for me for other purposes, too.


I am interested in its functionality as an overnight bag and a cabin bag (don't know what a cabin bag is).   Is the open top not an issue for these uses?   What about the bag makes it so functional?   It must have magical powers to be so widely popular.


----------



## lill_canele

Alright, here are my 2 tester bags to see if it’s worth it for me to buy a nice straw/rattan bag. Got them both on Amazon.



One’s more of a rope bag to be honest but I like it.
Brought them to the farmers market today and I enjoyed them! 

If I like them and use them enough this year, I’ll seriously consider buying a nice one next year lol.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Thank you so much!!! Yeah @dcooney4 she’ll definitely be sitting on display on my desk in my home office all summer. Or maybe on the little bench by our front door so she can serve a summery main room decor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am liking it a lot so far! There’s no shoulder carry option on this one but it feels easy to throw it on the crook of the arm and is a good size for doing that. Really easy to get in and out of too.
> 
> Their ‘natural’ crossbody is a really nice look, I suspect that’s their original or classic. I am super into this color/material combo, and just having trouble deciding between these two.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434031


I love the bucket one.


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> I am interested in its functionality as an overnight bag and a cabin bag (don't know what a cabin bag is).   Is the open top not an issue for these uses?   What about the bag makes it so functional?   It must have magical powers to be so widely popular.



A cabin bag is another way of saying carry-on for the plane. Sorry for the confusion!

While not everyone likes the open top (it does have a clip, but I rarely use it), I find this useful since I don’t have to stuff everything in to close the zipper. I do put the bag in a dust bag in the overhead, though, which keeps it clean and keeps my items from falling out.

The bag is lightweight and spacious, the canvas is easy to wipe down and it purports to hold more than I weigh without breaking, so it’s durable. Plus I find LV canvas fairly neutral (any of the standard ones), so it matches with pretty much everything.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Thank you so much!!! Yeah @dcooney4 she’ll definitely be sitting on display on my desk in my home office all summer. Or maybe on the little bench by our front door so she can serve a summery main room decor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am liking it a lot so far! There’s no shoulder carry option on this one but it feels easy to throw it on the crook of the arm and is a good size for doing that. Really easy to get in and out of too.
> 
> Their ‘natural’ crossbody is a really nice look, I suspect that’s their original or classic. I am super into this color/material combo, and just having trouble deciding between these two.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434031



Both are gorgeous! If you get a crossbody, I would love mod shots and a photo of the interior (sadly lacking from the website).


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> A cabin bag is another way of saying carry-on for the plane. Sorry for the confusion!  While not everyone likes the open top (it does have a clip, but I rarely use it), I find this useful since I don’t have to stuff everything in to close the zipper.* I do put the bag in a dust bag in the overhead, though, which keeps it clean and keeps my items from falling out.*
> 
> The bag is lightweight and spacious, the canvas is easy to wipe down and it purports to hold more than I weigh without breaking, so it’s durable. Plus I find LV canvas fairly neutral (any of the standard ones), so it matches with pretty much everything.


Clever!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Another newer bag. Straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective. Shared this also in the ‘new’ bag thread but this company’s thing is kind of neat in that they partner with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather and other touches in Italy.
> 
> It is _extremely_ adorable... We were speaking of putting bags on ‘display’ some pages back… this bag makes me want to buy a shelf and put it on there and just look at it all day long lol.
> 
> View attachment 5433278
> 
> 
> Editing to add mod shot:
> View attachment 5433280




Just beautiful, a real work of craft - and you look lovely with it too


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Sorry everyone, I’m not keeping up at all with the thread. I’m still focusing on staying well so online less at the moment. I’ll read back at some point.
> 
> On the positive, I was at my staff party last night. Was a particularly fun affair after 2 years with no end of session events! Prosecco consumed and much dancing. Unfortunately, I can’t drink on my increased meds so felt like a bit of a party pooper and ended up doing a lot of the clearing up. As managers we host the event.
> 
> I wore my pink jumpsuit and new high pink fitflops which are so comfortable! Then my Loewe basket came into use in a whole new category. It carried a cheese cake DD2 made for me to take (very carefully wrapped to avoid spilling) and all the serving spoons, dishclothes and bottles etc I needed to take. Worked brilliantly along with mini Alexa to hold my keys, phone and lippy! Who’d have thought of this use for this large summery beach bag!!
> View attachment 5433946
> 
> I might not be around to read this discussion point much but worth asking anyway. Has anyone else found a surprisingly good/versatile use for a bag recently?



Don't worry, I haven't been able to keep up too much either.

Loving all the Summer coordination.

We're having work done to the house inside and out (nothing exciting) the last thing I want to do is get things out to look at. Bad another wit wood and brick-dust on drying sheets.

Did you say cheesecake?


----------



## Pursedoctor

Jereni said:


> Another newer bag. Straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective. Shared this also in the ‘new’ bag thread but this company’s thing is kind of neat in that they partner with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather and other touches in Italy.
> 
> It is _extremely_ adorable... We were speaking of putting bags on ‘display’ some pages back… this bag makes me want to buy a shelf and put it on there and just look at it all day long lol.
> 
> View attachment 5433278
> 
> 
> Editing to add mod shot:
> View attachment 5433280


I loved your pic so much (you look great!) that I ordered your bag in Dusty Rainbow. Thanks for the rec


----------



## poleneceline

I think I finally understand the point of this thread. I only got into handbags this year so my 2022 resolutions were: 

1. Research into handbags
2. Figure out my wants and especially my needs
3. Buy a select few handbags for a curated collection. Focus on safe colors and designs that would go with every occasion, every piece of clothing in wardrobe. Must be practical, durable, versatile.
4. Stop buying when you have enough handbags, and use them!

I guess I'm at step 4 now. Overall, I've kept away from temptation so far, although it's only been a month.


----------



## poleneceline

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.



Warm tones like brown or tan look so good on everyone else but make me look very yellow. I stay away from orange, yellow, red, etc.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Thank you so much!!! Yeah @dcooney4 she’ll definitely be sitting on display on my desk in my home office all summer. Or maybe on the little bench by our front door so she can serve a summery main room decor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am liking it a lot so far! There’s no shoulder carry option on this one but it feels easy to throw it on the crook of the arm and is a good size for doing that. Really easy to get in and out of too.
> 
> Their ‘natural’ crossbody is a really nice look, I suspect that’s their original or classic. I am super into this color/material combo, and just having trouble deciding between these two.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434031


Love. Them. BOTH!!!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

poleneinblack said:


> I think I finally understand the point of this thread. I only got into handbags this year so my 2022 resolutions were:
> 
> 1. Research into handbags
> 2. Figure out my wants and especially my needs
> 3. Buy a select few handbags for a curated collection. Focus on safe colors and designs that would go with every occasion, every piece of clothing in wardrobe. Must be practical, durable, versatile.
> 4. Stop buying when you have enough handbags, and use them!
> 
> I guess I'm at step 4 now. Overall, I've kept away from temptation so far, although it's only been a month.



I like your resolutions.    Feel free to obsess about any aspect of your collection/resolutions here.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Another newer bag. Straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective. Shared this also in the ‘new’ bag thread but this company’s thing is kind of neat in that they partner with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather and other touches in Italy.
> 
> It is _extremely_ adorable... We were speaking of putting bags on ‘display’ some pages back… this bag makes me want to buy a shelf and put it on there and just look at it all day long lol.
> 
> View attachment 5433278
> 
> 
> Editing to add mod shot:
> View attachment 5433280


I love this bag! I saw it on the other thread and complimented it there but I feel the need to do so again. It’s so summery and you look really elegant. Works perfectly together.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yet another organizer. Meanwhile I guess, I nailed it howto make them.
> Plus I finally understood the concept of the Mai Tai organizers that caused me a lot of feeling inferior: they are simply upholstery work! And very soft!
> If I wished I could easily deck my rigid organizers out with a pretty outside layer, piping, embroidery... it wouldn´t take me any further, though, as I really want them to be rigid and sleek to shape my bags and protect my stuff while keeping it organized and easily accessible.
> 
> View attachment 5433610
> View attachment 5433611
> View attachment 5433612
> 
> 
> The Mitzah with her overly soft interior definetely needed one. The organizer for the Flight bag would have worked, but was slightly too wide in the base.


Wow! You really have got the back of making these now! Well done.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> Love this strap! Can you return it if the pinks don’t work well together? If so, then it might be worth it to order, see how it works with the bag and then decide. I love the idea of making your Mini Alexa more versatile!





whateve said:


> I think there is enough variation of color for it to work with your bag. I tried this on, or a similar one, and it wasn't comfortable. The leather ones are more comfortable than the resin ones, but still not very comfortable. I was wearing a thin top so it might be better if you are wearing heavier layers.


Thank you both for your advice. I went into town yesterday carrying my bright pink Coach Crosby but I had my Mulberry pink wallet with me. I purchased two straps to try.


The first one (on the left) was just £14 in Oliver Bonas. It made carrying the Coach bag home (fully laden with purchases) much easier. It looks great with the Coach but I think it’s too wide on the Alexa and I don’t like seeing the plain reverse side. They had narrower ones too in orange and blue so I might try one of those.

I was just going home when I walked past the Coach store. They had just got in the resin chain link straps the day before. I tried one on with a different coach bag and the decide to bring it home to try on the Alexa.


It’s quite a different look but I think it works ok. @DME, the resin is marbled so there is lots of variation in the pink and it seems to work ok if not a perfect match? £75 was not inexpensive but nothing compared to the nearly £400 for the matching pink leather Mulberry strap. I initially thought it was very short but it’s the perfect length for short shoulder carrying as a fun evening look. This was the length I was looking for as I have the leather  crossbody strap it came with.


@whateve I didn’t see your comment until I’d bought it but I agree. It isn’t wonderfully comfortable with summer clothing. It would be no good on a heavy bag but I think for shorter carrying of evenings or events with not too much inside it will be fine for . The leather coated chain straps are more comfortable, refined and elegant but still expensive at £295. They had a white one I’d nave considered.

My bigger concern is that it seems to squeak a lot as the resin pieces rub against each other. I like it but tge squea might be too much. I have a month to make my mind up for certain.

What do you think of this look? Does it work ok or might I get fed up with it.

@Sunshine mama are you about. You know how to accessorise a mini Alexa!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Thank you both for your advice. I went into town yesterday carrying my bright pink Coach Crosby but I had my Mulberry pink wallet with me. I purchased two straps to try.
> View attachment 5434625
> 
> The first one (on the left) was just £14 in Oliver Bonas. It made carrying the Coach bag home (fully laden with purchases) much easier. It looks great with the Coach but I think it’s too wide on the Alexa and I don’t like seeing the plain reverse side. They had narrower ones too in orange and blue so I might try one of those.
> 
> I was just going home when I walked past the Coach store. They had just got in the resin chain link straps the day before. I tried one on with a different coach bag and the decide to bring it home to try on the Alexa.
> View attachment 5434626
> 
> It’s quite a different look but I think it works ok. @DME, the resin is marbled so there is lots of variation in the pink and it seems to work ok if not a perfect match? £75 was not inexpensive but nothing compared to the nearly £400 for the matching pink leather Mulberry strap. I initially thought it was very short but it’s the perfect length for short shoulder carrying as a fun evening look. This was the length I was looking for as I have the leather  crossbody strap it came with.
> View attachment 5434627
> 
> @whateve I didn’t see your comment until I’d bought it but I agree. It isn’t wonderfully comfortable with summer clothing. It would be no good on a heavy bag but I think for shorter carrying of evenings or events with not too much inside it will be fine for . The leather coated chain straps are more comfortable, refined and elegant but still expensive at £295. They had a white one I’d nave considered.
> 
> My bigger concern is that it seems to squeak a lot as the resin pieces rub against each other. I like it but tge squea might be too much. I have a month to make my mind up for certain.
> 
> What do you think of this look? Does it work ok or might I get fed up with it.
> 
> @Sunshine mama are you about. You know how to accessories a mini Alexa!



The look of the Coach strap on your Mini Alexa is lovely! But it squeaks? Is it a lot of squeaking, or just a little bit every so often? Can you live with the noise?

I’ll bet the thicker strap looks awesome on your Coach!


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> So glad you had a good time! And great use of your Loewe basket bag.
> 
> Funny enough, my LV Neverfull MM has been the bag that’s surprised me the most. I purchased it as a work tote, but have used it as an overnight bag and cabin bag. None of those uses probably surprise anyone who is familiar with this bag, but I had originally purchased it for one specific purpose and was happy to see it worked for me for other purposes, too.


Thank you! I can totally see why the Neverfull is such a great bag. I think it’s the LV I would buy but the prices are so crazy now and my being not a fan of preloved doesn’t always serve me well. Flight carry on is a great way to use this bag. It’s how I mostly use the Loewe! 


Jereni said:


> Thank you so much!!! Yeah @dcooney4 she’ll definitely be sitting on display on my desk in my home office all summer. Or maybe on the little bench by our front door so she can serve a summery main room decor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am liking it a lot so far! There’s no shoulder carry option on this one but it feels easy to throw it on the crook of the arm and is a good size for doing that. Really easy to get in and out of too.
> 
> Their ‘natural’ crossbody is a really nice look, I suspect that’s their original or classic. I am super into this color/material combo, and just having trouble deciding between these two.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434031


Both stunning! I love the bucket but think the crossbody might be more functional plus you have the other beautiful bucket! 


lill_canele said:


> Alright, here are my 2 tester bags to see if it’s worth it for me to buy a nice straw/rattan bag. Got them both on Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 5434141
> 
> One’s more of a rope bag to be honest but I like it.
> Brought them to the farmers market today and I enjoyed them!
> 
> If I like them and use them enough this year, I’ll seriously consider buying a nice one next year lol.


That was such a good idea! I guess I’d done the same with a rattan beach bag I owned before the Loewe. I still have it just in case as it throws into a hold suitcase if I can’t take the Loewe as carry on. Some airlines only let you take a tiny bag! I hope you wear and enjoy these two and it helps you decide. 


papertiger said:


> Don't worry, I haven't been able to keep up too much either.
> 
> Loving all the Summer coordination.
> 
> We're having work done to the house inside and out (nothing exciting) the last thing I want to do is get things out to look at. Bad another wit wood and brick-dust on drying sheets.
> 
> Did you say cheesecake?


Thanks! Living with building work sounds very stressful! Is it going to take long?


poleneinblack said:


> I think I finally understand the point of this thread. I only got into handbags this year so my 2022 resolutions were:
> 
> 1. Research into handbags
> 2. Figure out my wants and especially my needs
> 3. Buy a select few handbags for a curated collection. Focus on safe colors and designs that would go with every occasion, every piece of clothing in wardrobe. Must be practical, durable, versatile.
> 4. Stop buying when you have enough handbags, and use them!
> 
> I guess I'm at step 4 now. Overall, I've kept away from temptation so far, although it's only been a month.


Great goals. Yes, this is exactly the purpose of this thread: to use, understand and enhance our collections and to buy with care. It’s not a total ban thread.

However, we also discuss everything else under the sun as you are probably seeing and everyone is wonderfully supportive of all the ups and downs that life throws at us. I see it as a life enhancing thread even though I’ve been a bit missing in action recently. It’s good to have you with us.


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> The look of the Coach strap on your Mini Alexa is lovely! But it squeaks? Is it a lot of squeaking, or just a little bit every so often? Can you live with the noise?
> 
> I’ll bet the thicker strap looks awesome on your Coach!


Thanks! Great to have a second opinion. My DDs liked it too.

It’s quite a lot of squeaking! I need to try it around the house some more. I think I may have a fix. I put silicone furniture polish on my plastic curtain rails to make them glide better. I think this might help in the resin. I just don’t want to try that if I’m not keeping it but I like it so much I might have to live with it. Just don’t want it to be so obvious it’s a talking point!!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Thanks! Great to have a second opinion. My DDs liked it too.
> 
> It’s quite a lot of squeaking! I need to try it around the house some more. I think I may have a fix. I put silicone furniture polish on my plastic curtain rails to make them glide better. I think this might help in the resin. I just don’t want to try that if I’m not keeping it but I like it so much I might have to live with it. Just don’t want it to be so obvious it’s a talking point!!



If you do try the silicone, please report back and let us know how it worked!

Maybe Amazon or Etsy would have something similar, but in a material that won’t squeak? I’ve seen lots of tPFers adorn their bags with chains from those places… I see you already tagged @Sunshine mama ; she’s a great one to ask!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DME said:


> If you do try the silicone, please report back and let us know how it worked!
> 
> Maybe Amazon or Etsy would have something similar, but in a material that won’t squeak? I’ve seen lots of tPFers adorn their bags with chains from those places… I see you already tagged @Sunshine mama ; she’s a great one to ask!


Thank you for mentioning me. 
@Katinahat    My resin and plastic chain straps don't squeak at all. But a couple of the links from my Amazon resin chain straps have broken. I am still able to use these straps, but I only use these with lighter bags.
So that's something to consider.  I'm not sure about the Coach resin strap's quality as I have not seen it, but I believe mine are not the best quality. But mine were only about 15.00.


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> Both are gorgeous! If you get a crossbody, I would love mod shots and a photo of the interior (sadly lacking from the website).



Thank you will. For this color set I’m leaning towards the bucket but I love their crossbody style too and might get it in some color combo at some point. They have so many great options. 



papertiger said:


> Just beautiful, a real work of craft - and you look lovely with it too



Aw thanks!



Pursedoctor said:


> I loved your pic so much (you look great!) that I ordered your bag in Dusty Rainbow. Thanks for the rec



Oh nice! That’s one of the other ones I was debating on. Please post pics when you get it! For me their shipping was super fast. 



Katinahat said:


> I love this bag! I saw it on the other thread and complimented it there but I feel the need to do so again. It’s so summery and you look really elegant. Works perfectly together.



Thank you so much!



Katinahat said:


> Thank you both for your advice. I went into town yesterday carrying my bright pink Coach Crosby but I had my Mulberry pink wallet with me. I purchased two straps to try.
> View attachment 5434625
> 
> The first one (on the left) was just £14 in Oliver Bonas. It made carrying the Coach bag home (fully laden with purchases) much easier. It looks great with the Coach but I think it’s too wide on the Alexa and I don’t like seeing the plain reverse side. They had narrower ones too in orange and blue so I might try one of those.
> 
> I was just going home when I walked past the Coach store. They had just got in the resin chain link straps the day before. I tried one on with a different coach bag and the decide to bring it home to try on the Alexa.
> View attachment 5434626
> 
> It’s quite a different look but I think it works ok. @DME, the resin is marbled so there is lots of variation in the pink and it seems to work ok if not a perfect match? £75 was not inexpensive but nothing compared to the nearly £400 for the matching pink leather Mulberry strap. I initially thought it was very short but it’s the perfect length for short shoulder carrying as a fun evening look. This was the length I was looking for as I have the leather  crossbody strap it came with.
> View attachment 5434627
> 
> @whateve I didn’t see your comment until I’d bought it but I agree. It isn’t wonderfully comfortable with summer clothing. It would be no good on a heavy bag but I think for shorter carrying of evenings or events with not too much inside it will be fine for . The leather coated chain straps are more comfortable, refined and elegant but still expensive at £295. They had a white one I’d nave considered.
> 
> My bigger concern is that it seems to squeak a lot as the resin pieces rub against each other. I like it but tge squea might be too much. I have a month to make my mind up for certain.
> 
> What do you think of this look? Does it work ok or might I get fed up with it.
> 
> @Sunshine mama are you about. You know how to accessorise a mini Alexa!



Love these new straps, great choices!!! I especially like the one from Coach and I hope you are able to resolve the squeakiness to your satisfaction. Squeaky hardware on handbags is my least favorite thing. My Polene Huit’s strap squeaks a tiny bit but I have convinced myself that it’s getting better with use.


----------



## DME

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for mentioning me.
> @Katinahat    My resin and plastic chain straps don't squeak at all. But a couple of the links from my Amazon resin chain straps have broken. I am still able to use these straps, but I only use these with lighter bags.
> So that's something to consider.  I'm not sure about the Coach resin strap's quality as I have not seen it, but I believe mine are not the best quality. But mine were only about 15.00.



Your bags always look so cute and you do such fun, creative things with them!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Thank you both for your advice. I went into town yesterday carrying my bright pink Coach Crosby but I had my Mulberry pink wallet with me. I purchased two straps to try.
> View attachment 5434625
> 
> The first one (on the left) was just £14 in Oliver Bonas. It made carrying the Coach bag home (fully laden with purchases) much easier. It looks great with the Coach but I think it’s too wide on the Alexa and I don’t like seeing the plain reverse side. They had narrower ones too in orange and blue so I might try one of those.
> 
> I was just going home when I walked past the Coach store. They had just got in the resin chain link straps the day before. I tried one on with a different coach bag and the decide to bring it home to try on the Alexa.
> View attachment 5434626
> 
> It’s quite a different look but I think it works ok. @DME, the resin is marbled so there is lots of variation in the pink and it seems to work ok if not a perfect match? £75 was not inexpensive but nothing compared to the nearly £400 for the matching pink leather Mulberry strap. I initially thought it was very short but it’s the perfect length for short shoulder carrying as a fun evening look. This was the length I was looking for as I have the leather  crossbody strap it came with.
> View attachment 5434627
> 
> @whateve I didn’t see your comment until I’d bought it but I agree. It isn’t wonderfully comfortable with summer clothing. It would be no good on a heavy bag but I think for shorter carrying of evenings or events with not too much inside it will be fine for . The leather coated chain straps are more comfortable, refined and elegant but still expensive at £295. They had a white one I’d nave considered.
> 
> My bigger concern is that it seems to squeak a lot as the resin pieces rub against each other. I like it but tge squea might be too much. I have a month to make my mind up for certain.
> 
> What do you think of this look? Does it work ok or might I get fed up with it.
> 
> @Sunshine mama are you about. You know how to accessorise a mini Alexa!


After initially not being a fan of the resin strap, now that I have seen it with the bag, I like it! The color variation works and does not distract from the bag. The big links enhance the impact of the twisted handle. I think it is a really great choice! The squeaks? As you wear it, it should sort itself out as it roughs up at the joints or you could put a thin coat of clear graphite on it to eliminate rubbing. Graphite will last and not eat or pit the plastic like some other lubricants might.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Found my Italy bag after months of looking! I wanted something chic but practical, a little less structured so it could easily be put under seats/etc but not floppy, easily secured but accessible, able to be worn shoulder style or crossbody, not too big but bigger than an average crossbody, and in black. I was really thinking about another leather Le Pliage in black, but wanted a style and size I would wear at home too and wasn’t in love with the idea of a duplicate bag. Saw this bag in beige and loved it so I did a hunt for black Prada bowler bags in the vitello daino leather that I love on my orange tote. The zipper has a tab that push locks in do it is secure but way easier to open than a lock. And voila! I found one and nabbed it for $175, a good $50 less than the least expensive black Le Pliage cuir I could find. And at 11x9x4, it is the perfect size!
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I am excited!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Thank you both for your advice. I went into town yesterday carrying my bright pink Coach Crosby but I had my Mulberry pink wallet with me. I purchased two straps to try.
> View attachment 5434625
> 
> The first one (on the left) was just £14 in Oliver Bonas. It made carrying the Coach bag home (fully laden with purchases) much easier. It looks great with the Coach but I think it’s too wide on the Alexa and I don’t like seeing the plain reverse side. They had narrower ones too in orange and blue so I might try one of those.
> 
> I was just going home when I walked past the Coach store. They had just got in the resin chain link straps the day before. I tried one on with a different coach bag and the decide to bring it home to try on the Alexa.
> View attachment 5434626
> 
> It’s quite a different look but I think it works ok. @DME, the resin is marbled so there is lots of variation in the pink and it seems to work ok if not a perfect match? £75 was not inexpensive but nothing compared to the nearly £400 for the matching pink leather Mulberry strap. I initially thought it was very short but it’s the perfect length for short shoulder carrying as a fun evening look. This was the length I was looking for as I have the leather  crossbody strap it came with.
> View attachment 5434627
> 
> @whateve I didn’t see your comment until I’d bought it but I agree. It isn’t wonderfully comfortable with summer clothing. It would be no good on a heavy bag but I think for shorter carrying of evenings or events with not too much inside it will be fine for . The leather coated chain straps are more comfortable, refined and elegant but still expensive at £295. They had a white one I’d nave considered.
> 
> My bigger concern is that it seems to squeak a lot as the resin pieces rub against each other. I like it but tge squea might be too much. I have a month to make my mind up for certain.
> 
> What do you think of this look? Does it work ok or might I get fed up with it.
> 
> @Sunshine mama are you about. You know how to accessorise a mini Alexa!


I think it looks good! The squeaking is a problem others have mentioned on the Coach forum. I wonder if there is something you could put on it so it doesn't squeak.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Found my Italy bag after months of looking! I wanted something chic but practical, a little less structured so it could easily be put under seats/etc but not floppy, easily secured but accessible, able to be worn shoulder style or crossbody, not too big but bigger than an average crossbody, and in black. I was really thinking about another leather Le Pliage in black, but wanted a style and size I would wear at home too and wasn’t in love with the idea of a duplicate bag. Saw this bag in beige and loved it so I did a hunt for black Prada bowler bags in the vitello daino leather that I love on my orange tote. The zipper has a tab that push locks in do it is secure but way easier to open than a lock. And voila! I found one and nabbed it for $175, a good $50 less than the least expensive black Le Pliage cuir I could find. And at 11x9x4, it is the perfect size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434784
> View attachment 5434785
> View attachment 5434786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited!


Congratulations! It looks perfect! What a bargain!


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> What is a color you like in bags but struggle to wear? Mine is purple. I almost ordered a violet Go Forth Goods bag with the new sale, then realized I already have a purple [boysenberry] bag I haven't worn.


Great question! For me, it's pink. I just love the look of a pink bag on other people but it doesn't do a thing for me. Maybe it's an age thing… too young for me? The UK expression, I believe, is "mutton dressed as lamb." Which, I suppose, makes me an old sheep…


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Two dark pink, one medium. I don’t buy/wear light colored bags.* They are like white pants/jeans*…I love the looks of them, great neutral, love the idea of them, even bought some, but they sat unused because I never wore them for fear of getting them dirty. And I won’t wear dirty, stained items. So I don’t buy them anymore.


I don't own any white pants either. Dirt magnets.

There's a new style out there called "coastal granny" which, before I pulled up photos, got me very excited because… well… that's kinda me, in terms of location & demographics. But then I saw all those white linen pants, and white shirts, and white cardigans. Nope!!!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> Sometimes I have trouble with browns because for some reason I feel my shoes should also be brown. I don't feel this way about any other colors.


I used to feel the same way, and I don't own any brown shoes. Now I've been pairing my brown bags with a pair of olive shoes, and I'm liking the combination.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Another newer bag. Straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective. Shared this also in the ‘new’ bag thread but this company’s thing is kind of neat in that they partner with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather and other touches in Italy.
> 
> It is _extremely_ adorable... We were speaking of putting bags on ‘display’ some pages back… this bag makes me want to buy a shelf and put it on there and just look at it all day long lol.
> 
> View attachment 5433278
> 
> 
> Editing to add mod shot:
> View attachment 5433280


LOVE this sweet little bag! I'd imagine you could pair it with so many different summer outfits.


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> Another newer bag. Straw bucket bag from Cesta Collective. Shared this also in the ‘new’ bag thread but this company’s thing is kind of neat in that they partner with a collective of weavers in Rwanda and then do finishing leather and other touches in Italy.
> 
> It is _extremely_ adorable... We were speaking of putting bags on ‘display’ some pages back… this bag makes me want to buy a shelf and put it on there and just look at it all day long lol.
> 
> View attachment 5433278
> 
> 
> Editing to add mod shot:
> View attachment 5433280


I went to their web site & studied the crossbody verrrrrry carefully. Fortunately/unfortunately I checked the dimensions before I popped one into my cart. It's a teeny-tiny bag! Just 5" high by 7" wide. Okay, 3" deep, which is pretty good, but after I put in my car keys, my inhaler, and my phone, there'd barely be enough room for a (small) packet of tissues. Let alone my sunglasses.

I don't know if I'm glad or sorry!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> Thank you both for your advice. I went into town yesterday carrying my bright pink Coach Crosby but I had my Mulberry pink wallet with me. I purchased two straps to try.
> View attachment 5434625
> 
> The first one (on the left) was just £14 in Oliver Bonas. It made carrying the Coach bag home (fully laden with purchases) much easier. It looks great with the Coach but I think it’s too wide on the Alexa and I don’t like seeing the plain reverse side. They had narrower ones too in orange and blue so I might try one of those.
> 
> I was just going home when I walked past the Coach store. They had just got in the resin chain link straps the day before. I tried one on with a different coach bag and the decide to bring it home to try on the Alexa.
> View attachment 5434626
> 
> It’s quite a different look but I think it works ok. @DME, the resin is marbled so there is lots of variation in the pink and it seems to work ok if not a perfect match? £75 was not inexpensive but nothing compared to the nearly £400 for the matching pink leather Mulberry strap. I initially thought it was very short but it’s the perfect length for short shoulder carrying as a fun evening look. This was the length I was looking for as I have the leather  crossbody strap it came with.
> View attachment 5434627
> 
> @whateve I didn’t see your comment until I’d bought it but I agree. It isn’t wonderfully comfortable with summer clothing. It would be no good on a heavy bag but I think for shorter carrying of evenings or events with not too much inside it will be fine for . The leather coated chain straps are more comfortable, refined and elegant but still expensive at £295. They had a white one I’d nave considered.
> 
> My bigger concern is that it seems to squeak a lot as the resin pieces rub against each other. I like it but tge squea might be too much. I have a month to make my mind up for certain.
> 
> What do you think of this look? Does it work ok or might I get fed up with it.
> 
> @Sunshine mama are you about. You know how to accessorise a mini Alexa!


I love the first strap with your tote. But the resin one, IMO, "fights" with the mini Alexa. I think it would be fine with a full-sized Alexa, but the mini is such a diminutive wee bag, and the strap is such a powerful piece on its own, they don't, to my eye, look as though they go together. Kinda like those fun little books for kids (do they still have these?) where you can put together the head of an ostrich with the body of a giraffe and the feet of a lion.

And then, if it squeaks…


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Found my Italy bag after months of looking! I wanted something chic but practical, a little less structured so it could easily be put under seats/etc but not floppy, easily secured but accessible, able to be worn shoulder style or crossbody, not too big but bigger than an average crossbody, and in black. I was really thinking about another leather Le Pliage in black, but wanted a style and size I would wear at home too and wasn’t in love with the idea of a duplicate bag. Saw this bag in beige and loved it so I did a hunt for black Prada bowler bags in the vitello daino leather that I love on my orange tote. The zipper has a tab that push locks in do it is secure but way easier to open than a lock. And voila! I found one and nabbed it for $175, a good $50 less than the least expensive black Le Pliage cuir I could find. And at 11x9x4, it is the perfect size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434784
> View attachment 5434785
> View attachment 5434786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited!


What a great find! You did great. That leather looks super-yummy.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> *It isn’t wonderfully comfortable with summer clothing.* It would be no good on a heavy bag but I think for shorter carrying of evenings or events with not too much inside it will be fine for . The leather coated chain straps are more comfortable, refined and elegant but still expensive at £295. They had a white one I’d nave considered.
> 
> My bigger concern is that it seems to *squeak a lot* as the resin pieces rub against each other. I like it but tge squea might be too much. I have a month to make my mind up for certain.


These would be a deal breaker for me
It is cute , but part of me agrees with @ElainePG, head of a lion, body of a giraffe
whenever I get creative with a strap, I end up not using it, JMO


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> These would be a deal breaker for me
> It is cute , but part of me agrees with @ElainePG, head of a lion, body of a giraffe
> whenever I get creative with a strap, I end up not using it, JMO


I've never gotten creative with a strap. I love the idea but have never found one that works well with any of my bags.


----------



## BowieFan1971

ElainePG said:


> I love the first strap with your tote. But the resin one, IMO, "fights" with the mini Alexa. I think it would be fine with a full-sized Alexa, but the mini is such a diminutive wee bag, and the strap is such a powerful piece on its own, they don't, to my eye, look as though they go together. Kinda like those fun little books for kids (do they still have these?) where you can put together the head of an ostrich with the body of a giraffe and the feet of a lion.
> 
> And then, if it squeaks…


I feel the exact opposite…the bag is quirky and fun. I think the pattern on the first fights with the color and competes for attention. If it were a more streamlined bag, it would work by giving it personality. But the bag already has personality. It doesn’t need more color or pattern. On the other hand, the chain doesn’t compete for color but blends, the difference in perspective/proportion makes it as irreverent and quirky as the bag without competing. The fact it has large links/holes keep it from being too visually heavy for the size of the bag. I am not typically a chain strap person, especially this large link, and would never have thought to put these two together, but after seeing it I have to change my opinion and give it a thumbs up!


----------



## coffee2go

Hi all! It’s been a while, but now that’s summertime I’ve just went through all of my bags, put away a few I won’t be wearing in the next months, since they’re more winter bags for me (prefer to wear them with coats and jackets), I’ve been thinking if it’s time to let go of a couple of bags I haven’t been reaching out for a while. Both are not luxury bags, one is Furla and the other is Maxmara Weekend bucket bag. The Maxmara Weekend one I’ve been using a lot since summer 2017 and it was my favorite summer bag, it has been through a lot and actually started to lose its shape, with handle starting to showing some wear & tear (no cracking, but just a bit deformed giving the bucket style). The Furla one is from circa 2015 and I haven’t been reaching out at all for the past few years, maybe I wear it once each summer, but that’s it. It’s actually in a great shape given that I haven’t been reaching out to it, so looks as good as new. But I might just be a bit of sentimental for both of these bags… How can decide if it’s time to part ways? Or should I keep them just cause then I’ll have a more low-key non-designer bags? I still have other 3 bags that’s are cheap, but now I’m starting to feel like I got so used to luxury bags and have so many, so I don’t reach out to these two bags as much as I used to do. Is it time to go? 
P.S.: I don’t have a recent pic from the red bucket bag, but it’s much more deformed now unlike on the picture which is was done when I got it


----------



## BowieFan1971

coffee2go said:


> Hi all! It’s been a while, but now that’s summertime I’ve just went through all of my bags, put away a few I won’t be wearing in the next months, since they’re more winter bags for me (prefer to wear them with coats and jackets), I’ve been thinking if it’s time to let go of a couple of bags I haven’t been reaching out for a while. Both are not luxury bags, one is Furla and the other is Maxmara Weekend bucket bag. The Maxmara Weekend one I’ve been using a lot since summer 2017 and it was my favorite summer bag, it has been through a lot and actually started to lose its shape, with handle starting to showing some wear & tear (no cracking, but just a bit deformed giving the bucket style). The Furla one I haven’t been reaching out at all for the past few years, maybe I wear it once each summer, but that’s it. It’s actually in a great shape given that I haven’t been reaching out to it, so looks as good as new. But I might just be a bit of sentimental for both of these bags… How can decide if it’s time to part ways? Or should I keep them just cause then I’ll have a more low-key non-designer bags? I still have other 3 bags that’s are cheap, but now I’m starting to feel like I got so used to luxury bags and have so many, so I don’t reach out to these two bags as much as I used to do. Is it time to go?


From what you wrote, the Furla needs to go. The MaxMara? Unless you are tired of it or find you don’t use bags that start to look a little rough, keep it and evaluate again next year after you noticed how much you used it this summer.


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> Hi all! It’s been a while, but now that’s summertime I’ve just went through all of my bags, put away a few I won’t be wearing in the next months, since they’re more winter bags for me (prefer to wear them with coats and jackets), I’ve been thinking if it’s time to let go of a couple of bags I haven’t been reaching out for a while. Both are not luxury bags, one is Furla and the other is Maxmara Weekend bucket bag. The Maxmara Weekend one I’ve been using a lot since summer 2018 and it was my favorite summer bag, it has been through a lot and actually started to lose its shape, with handle starting to showing some wear & tear (no cracking, but just a bit deformed giving the bucket style). The Furla one is from circa 2015 and I haven’t been reaching out at all for the past few years, maybe I wear it once each summer, but that’s it. It’s actually in a great shape given that I haven’t been reaching out to it, so looks as good as new. But I might just be a bit of sentimental for both of these bags… How can decide if it’s time to part ways? Or should I keep them just cause then I’ll have a more low-key non-designer bags? I still have other 3 bags that’s are cheap, but now I’m starting to feel like I got so used to luxury bags and have so many, so I don’t reach out to these two bags as much as I used to do. Is it time to go?
> P.S.: I don’t have a recent pic from the red bucket bag, but it’s much more deformed now unlike on the picture which is was done when I got it
> 
> View attachment 5434975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434976




Pulled out the bag to take some pics… see how the leather creases and shape is not as it used to be, it got a bit of sacking. I really wore it a lot


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> Pulled out the bag to take some pics… see how the leather creases and shape is not as it used to be, it got a bit of sacking. I really wore it a lot
> 
> View attachment 5434979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434984




Given I bought it on sale like 30% off not bad for a 200€ bag


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Found my Italy bag after months of looking! I wanted something chic but practical, a little less structured so it could easily be put under seats/etc but not floppy, easily secured but accessible, able to be worn shoulder style or crossbody, not too big but bigger than an average crossbody, and in black. I was really thinking about another leather Le Pliage in black, but wanted a style and size I would wear at home too and wasn’t in love with the idea of a duplicate bag. Saw this bag in beige and loved it so I did a hunt for black Prada bowler bags in the vitello daino leather that I love on my orange tote. The zipper has a tab that push locks in do it is secure but way easier to open than a lock. And voila! I found one and nabbed it for $175, a good $50 less than the least expensive black Le Pliage cuir I could find. And at 11x9x4, it is the perfect size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434784
> View attachment 5434785
> View attachment 5434786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited!



Congratulations on this wonderful find!


----------



## whateve

coffee2go said:


> Pulled out the bag to take some pics… see how the leather creases and shape is not as it used to be, it got a bit of sacking. I really wore it a lot
> 
> View attachment 5434979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434984


I love bucket bags! I'd have trouble letting it go, but I know what you mean. Often I don't reach for a bag once it starts looking a little used.


----------



## coffee2go

Also this got me thinking while I was looking through the old photos of bags I used to have. I don’t miss those bags, they have been great bags, non-brand/mass market or Michael Kors and so, but I don’t miss them, as I have so many new bags I got afterwards, mostly designer, but still…

So have you ever missed any bag you used to have?


----------



## 880

coffee2go said:


> Also this got me thinking while I was looking through the old photos of bags I used to have. I don’t miss those bags, they have been great bags, non-brand/mass market or Michael Kors and so, but I don’t miss them, as I have so many new bags I got afterwards, mostly designer, but still…
> 
> So have you ever missed any bag you used to have?


Yes. So much so I repurchased. Which I don’t recommend. there is actually a thread (there are others too) about this


			https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/buying-back-bags-we-sold.1045129/


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## coffee2go

whateve said:


> I love bucket bags! I'd have trouble letting it go, but I know what you mean. Often I don't reach for a bag once it starts looking a little used.



Yeah I know! This was my first bucket bag, and turns out the bucket shape really works for me, but now I have a few other styles that a have similar function, one is an Alaia bucket bag and the other is foldable shopper from Maxmara which still has a bucket shape, but it can be flattened for storage. So it’s not like I won’t have a bucket shaped bag in my collection if I let go of this one


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> Yeah I know! This was my first bucket bag, and turns out the bucket shape really works for me, but now I have a few other styles that a have similar function, one is an Alaia bucket bag and the other is foldable shopper from Maxmara which still has a bucket shape, but it can be flattened for storage. So it’s not like I won’t have a bucket shaped bag in my collection if I let go of this one



Also I’m waiting on a new bag that will be arriving to me in the next few days, a Chloe Daria mini bag… totally different style, so I’m feeling I need to make space in my collection and let go of other bags I no longer reach out to… Giving its a 6th-7th bag I bought this year , I’m really not sticking to my resolution of enjoying my collection as it is! There just have been some deals I couldn’t pass on  but then I’ll be on a ban till the end of the year or even more


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> My resolutions for 2022 is use the bags I already own and only add the bags I really wanted for some time (like Valextra Triennale I’ve been dreaming about for the past 3 years), and not be driven by YouTube reviews or any other social media trends…. Sometimes I find myself browsing online and looking for the next perfect bag to add to my collection, even the vintage ones, but I already have 16 bags and 2 backpacks, so these are more than enough and I actually don’t have extra space and don’t want to part ways with any of the bags I already have, so “1 in, 1 out” would be really painful for me to implement.
> 
> I don’t collect any wallets or SLGs, as I switch between the bags the wallet, cardholder and beauty pouch I have, however, this December I’ve upgraded them by getting a few items on sale and now I’m very happy with my new cardholder and passport cover from Serapian, a Montblanc wallet, all in deep red color, my favorite.
> 
> As for shopping overall, I’ve decided I don’t need any more makeup or skincare purchases as I have lots, and only will buy smth once I run out of a product that I actually use. As for clothes, I’ve revamped my wardrobe during COVID and got lots of beautiful items on sale that I need to wear (been spending a lot of time WFH mostly), I’ve learned now to buy only what fits my lifestyle and not for my “dream life”… like whenever I see a beautiful pair of heels on sale, I think “yes, they’re pretty, but I don’t need them as I don’t wear any heels at all and don’t have any occasion to wear them on regular basis”. Since our house was robbed a year ago, I lost some of my jewelry, in the next years I would like to built a curated selection of jewelry pieces I would wear on regular basis, so I’m still figuring out what I like and would wear the most, not rushing into buying any must-have pieces.
> 
> I also feel like in the past couple of years I’ve found my signature style, I love neutral colors like black, navy blue, camel and white and also deep true shades like BV green, Valentino red and so on, I think they work the best with my skin tone. I also love turtlenecks and scarves as I’m always freezing whenever there is slightest wind; coats and trenches, blazers - anything structured and not oversized as I find these items to fit me best, midi length pleated skirts, midi dresses with round necklines, straight jeans, pants… these are some pieces and colors I feel my best when wearing them, so I think that is signature style, figuring out what you love to wear and what makes you feel your best! It takes time, some trials and errors, but after years of searching I feel like I always gravitated towards the pieces mentioned above and I’ve finally and fully embraced “me”. I also don’t like anything heavily logoed or monogrammed, so it’s easier for me to skip on current trendy pieces. Each time when switching my wardrobe from autumn-winter to spring-summer, I let go of items I’m not longer in love with, I don’t have a massive wardrobe, and I don’t feel the urge or need to have one, actually whenever I see the enormous luxury wardrobes bloggers and celebrities love to showcase I feel too overwhelmed. I wouldn’t say I’m a minimalist, but rather a curator… I’d rather have my favorite pair of jeans, shoes, a sweater in each color I know I like to wear, rather than different styles of jeans, shoes and so on.



OMG, I did get a Valextra Triennale this year, but also made some impulse bag purchases. Like LANVIN bag was totally influenced by an ad all over Paris, but Chloe Daria mini was a style I liked when it was released back in 2020. 2 Celines cabas were impulsive purchases, but I know I’ll be getting a lot of wear of them. Longchamp Filet bag was just a cute cheap bag for summer, like going to the market or to the beach. Lululemon fanny pack bag was on sale and I liked the color and I never had anything in that style. But need to reevaluate my future purchases for sure


----------



## BowieFan1971

coffee2go said:


> Pulled out the bag to take some pics… see how the leather creases and shape is not as it used to be, it got a bit of sacking. I really wore it a lot
> 
> View attachment 5434979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434984


It may not look brand new, but it looks great to me!


----------



## BowieFan1971

coffee2go said:


> Also this got me thinking while I was looking through the old photos of bags I used to have. I don’t miss those bags, they have been great bags, non-brand/mass market or Michael Kors and so, but I don’t miss them, as I have so many new bags I got afterwards, mostly designer, but still…
> 
> So have you ever missed any bag you used to have?


Yes. A few. One I repurchased…a little Burberry plaid satchel that I only sold because my DH gave me grief about it (early on in my bag fetish) even though I bought it with consignment credit from stuff I sold. I missed it, so I found and bought another one. Funny thing though…I don’t wear it much, so I question keeping it. The second was a Gucci Abbey hobo in brown mono I sold early last year. I loved it, though it was a little floppy. As soon as I sold it, I regretted it, even though I doubled my money on it. I looked for another and saw the Abbey tote. That was the perfect replacement…everything I liked about the Abbey hobo, but more structure. I just bought one…the unicorn I posted about 2 weeks ago. So now I don’t regret it because this one is a better fit for me! I also miss my LV Papillon 30 in DE…so cute and a great size! But I have a Speedy in mono and a Saleya PM in DE so I am covered.

Ok…a question? Is there a brand or style you were never that crazy about until you saw or bought one and now you love it? Or a brand or style you loved when you started buying bags but have cooled on?

I have to say I never thought much about Prada…I don’t like nylon bags or saffiano and that was all I ever saw from them. Now that I have a vitello daino bag, it’s a different story! I love that leather…every bit as nice as H clemence at a fraction of the price. I have also gotten a little more experience with Fendi and think my Italy purchase might be one of theirs. The construction and quality is fantastic!
I have cooled on LV. In the beginning, I was all about it. At one point, I had 10 LV bags. Now I have 4. Don’t foresee getting another, though I did really like that navy Neo Noe Epi with mustard trim I almost bought in Paris which looked gorgeous with my trench coat and twilly…or maybe a smaller canvas carryon piece in a 40 size. I think I have the canvas handbags I would want, all classics. Mono Speedy 25, mono Alma PM and DE Saleya PM.


----------



## Cordeliere

ElainePG said:


> . But the resin one, IMO, "fights" with the mini Alexa. I think it would be fine with a full-sized Alexa, but the mini is such a diminutive wee bag, and the strap is such a powerful piece on its own, they don't, to my eye, look as though they go together.



+1


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> Hi all! It’s been a while, but now that’s summertime I’ve just went through all of my bags, put away a few I won’t be wearing in the next months, since they’re more winter bags for me (prefer to wear them with coats and jackets), I’ve been thinking if it’s time to let go of a couple of bags I haven’t been reaching out for a while. Both are not luxury bags, one is Furla and the other is Maxmara Weekend bucket bag. The Maxmara Weekend one I’ve been using a lot since summer 2017 and it was my favorite summer bag, it has been through a lot and actually started to lose its shape, with handle starting to showing some wear & tear (no cracking, but just a bit deformed giving the bucket style). The Furla one is from circa 2015 and I haven’t been reaching out at all for the past few years, maybe I wear it once each summer, but that’s it. It’s actually in a great shape given that I haven’t been reaching out to it, so looks as good as new. But I might just be a bit of sentimental for both of these bags… How can decide if it’s time to part ways? Or should I keep them just cause then I’ll have a more low-key non-designer bags? I still have other 3 bags that’s are cheap, but now I’m starting to feel like I got so used to luxury bags and have so many, so I don’t reach out to these two bags as much as I used to do. Is it time to go?
> P.S.: I don’t have a recent pic from the red bucket bag, but it’s much more deformed now unlike on the picture which is was done when I got it
> 
> View attachment 5434975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434976



I don't hear anyone saying "Keep the Furla."   Add me to the let-the-Furla-go group.  

I do hear several people saying the bucket bag is so cute and the creases are no big deal.   You say you have others.   Show us the others.   If the others are cuter, maybe, let the red one go if you need the space.   If the others are not cuter, I say keep this cutey and just ignore the creases that no one but you sees.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> And another question for you. What about adding a chain to my mini Alexa for shoulder carrying? I’ve seen this by Coach but wasn’t sure about the Color’s with mini mini Alexa. The pinks might or might not compliment.
> 
> View attachment 5433952
> 
> Thanks @cowgirlsboots gor the information on the adjustability of your straps. That’s very helpful!



The chain looks great. I guess I´d order it, try on and send back if it´s not right...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

coffee2go said:


> Pulled out the bag to take some pics… see how the leather creases and shape is not as it used to be, it got a bit of sacking. I really wore it a lot
> 
> View attachment 5434979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434984



I´d say as you start noticing the little defects and signs of age and being bothered by them you might have fallen out of love with thebag and it might be time to let it go to a new home. (My gut feeling only.)


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thank you! I can totally see why the Neverfull is such a great bag. I think it’s the LV I would buy but the prices are so crazy now and my being not a fan of preloved doesn’t always serve me well. Flight carry on is a great way to use this bag. It’s how I mostly use the Loewe!
> 
> Both stunning! I love the bucket but think the crossbody might be more functional plus you have the other beautiful bucket!
> 
> That was such a good idea! I guess I’d done the same with a rattan beach bag I owned before the Loewe. I still have it just in case as it throws into a hold suitcase if I can’t take the Loewe as carry on. Some airlines only let you take a tiny bag! I hope you wear and enjoy these two and it helps you decide.
> 
> Thanks! Living with building work sounds very stressful! Is it going to take long?
> 
> Great goals. Yes, this is exactly the purpose of this thread: to use, understand and enhance our collections and to buy with care. It’s not a total ban thread.
> 
> However, we also discuss everything else under the sun as you are probably seeing and everyone is wonderfully supportive of all the ups and downs that life throws at us. I see it as a life enhancing thread even though I’ve been a bit missing in action recently. It’s good to have you with us.



Old houses always need maintenance - just ask @cowgirlsboots 

Suddenly a damp spot/crack appears and you find out it was because someone in 1970 or 1870 did something on the cheap or repaired with the wrong material and 'hey presto!' everything has to be dug-up, stripped-back and done again - hopefully properly. I still prefer old property more though. The roof still needs doing - everything is ready, even the preliminary work was done, it's just getting a roofer in Summer (when everyone else wants one).


----------



## papertiger

I was in a performance art piece today. We have been in rehearsals for months and all the performances have gone really well. Before the performance, a friend took me to Maison Ladurée for coffee and some macaron, afterwards the artist took me to dinner. What a lovely Sunday.

I was slightly naughty and took a detour before early dinner to the Cos sale.

I bought an 'oversized' dark-grey, wool jacket ( I bought a couple of sizes above my normal 36). Matching skirt in an actual 36 (both at 50% discount) and a very beautiful white shirt with interesting sleeves (40% off). Had they come from Akris or Saint Laurent, I could be more pleased.

I had been wanting an oversized wool jacket from Cos for a couple of years as an easy throw-on. Even full price they are often sold out on-line and in store.  I'm also happy it's not pure black.

I'm thinking that the jacket and skirt must be from 2 seasons ago or more, because they are decidedly more Autumn/Winter. Altogether, a very nice suit and shirt going into the _new_ season and interestingly very pre-WW1 - style  if put tother.. Of course easy to wear separately too. I can imagine the skirt with a strict plain narrow sweater or a chunky oversized one (like my vintage Lacroix). The Jacket I can wear with tight minis/short - a la YSL, and the shirt tucked in, worn outside or even open.

Maybe pics tomorrow if I can get it together. 

I am going through my RTW wardrobe this week and hope to clear/alter things I'm not wearing - also some underwear needs culling. Maybe even some bags need new home via charity - but we'll see


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Found my Italy bag after months of looking! I wanted something chic but practical, a little less structured so it could easily be put under seats/etc but not floppy, easily secured but accessible, able to be worn shoulder style or crossbody, not too big but bigger than an average crossbody, and in black. I was really thinking about another leather Le Pliage in black, but wanted a style and size I would wear at home too and wasn’t in love with the idea of a duplicate bag. Saw this bag in beige and loved it so I did a hunt for black Prada bowler bags in the vitello daino leather that I love on my orange tote. The zipper has a tab that push locks in do it is secure but way easier to open than a lock. And voila! I found one and nabbed it for $175, a good $50 less than the least expensive black Le Pliage cuir I could find. And at 11x9x4, it is the perfect size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434784
> View attachment 5434785
> View attachment 5434786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited!


Perfect!


----------



## ElainePG

coffee2go said:


> Also I’m waiting on a new bag that will be arriving to me in the next few days, a Chloe Daria mini bag… totally different style, so I’m feeling I need to make space in my collection and let go of other bags I no longer reach out to… Giving its a 6th-7th bag I bought this year , I’m really not sticking to my resolution of enjoying my collection as it is! There just have been some deals I couldn’t pass on  but then I’ll be on a ban till the end of the year or even more
> 
> View attachment 5434995


Oh, this is cute!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Old houses always need maintenance - just ask @cowgirlsboots
> 
> Suddenly a damp spot/crack appears and you find out it was because someone in 1970 or 1870 did something on the cheap or repaired with the wrong material and 'hey presto!' everything has to be dug-up, stripped-back and done again - hopefully properly. I still prefer old property more though. The roof still needs doing - everything is ready, even the preliminary work was done, it's just getting a roofer in Summer (when everyone else wants one).


Old houses just have something new houses don’t, even ones built to replicate historical details. I so prefer them, even if they come with budgetary landmines…


----------



## dcooney4

coffee2go said:


> Pulled out the bag to take some pics… see how the leather creases and shape is not as it used to be, it got a bit of sacking. I really wore it a lot
> 
> View attachment 5434979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434984


It sounds like the love affair is over.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

coffee2go said:


> Also this got me thinking while I was looking through the old photos of bags I used to have. I don’t miss those bags, they have been great bags, non-brand/mass market or Michael Kors and so, but I don’t miss them, as I have so many new bags I got afterwards, mostly designer, but still…
> 
> So have you ever missed any bag you used to have?


Not so much missed it but adored the color. I found another one and bought it and have yet to wear it.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yes. A few. One I repurchased…a little Burberry plaid satchel that I only sold because my DH gave me grief about it (early on in my bag fetish) even though I bought it with consignment credit from stuff I sold. I missed it, so I found and bought another one. Funny thing though…I don’t wear it much, so I question keeping it. The second was a Gucci Abbey hobo in brown mono I sold early last year. I loved it, though it was a little floppy. As soon as I sold it, I regretted it, even though I doubled my money on it. I looked for another and saw the Abbey tote. That was the perfect replacement…everything I liked about the Abbey hobo, but more structure. I just bought one…the unicorn I posted about 2 weeks ago. So now I don’t regret it because this one is a better fit for me! I also miss my LV Papillon 30 in DE…so cute and a great size! But I have a Speedy in mono and a Saleya PM in DE so I am covered.
> 
> Ok…a question? Is there a brand or style you were never that crazy about until you saw or bought one and now you love it? Or a brand or style you loved when you started buying bags but have cooled on?
> 
> I have to say I never thought much about Prada…I don’t like nylon bags or saffiano and that was all I ever saw from them. Now that I have a vitello daino bag, it’s a different story! I love that leather…every bit as nice as H clemence at a fraction of the price. I have also gotten a little more experience with Fendi and think my Italy purchase might be one of theirs. The construction and quality is fantastic!
> I have cooled on LV. In the beginning, I was all about it. At one point, I had 10 LV bags. Now I have 4. Don’t foresee getting another, though I did really like that navy Neo Noe Epi with mustard trim I almost bought in Paris which looked gorgeous with my trench coat and twilly…or maybe a smaller canvas carryon piece in a 40 size. I think I have the canvas handbags I would want, all classics. Mono Speedy 25, mono Alma PM and DE Saleya PM.


I also have cooled on LV. I have given to my daughter or sold most of them and the wallets too. I did keep the Pap 30 in De, Speedy 30 made in France, toilette 26 that I never wear, but dh got monogramed, and a small ringed agenda and business card holder. If they made the batignolles Horizontal again I might consider it. My dd asked for mine years ago when I was getting the neverful , but the neverful was never as comfortable.


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> If you do try the silicone, please report back and let us know how it worked!
> 
> Maybe Amazon or Etsy would have something similar, but in a material that won’t squeak? I’ve seen lots of tPFers adorn their bags with chains from those places… I see you already tagged @Sunshine mama ; she’s a great one to ask!


Thanks! Good advice. 


Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for mentioning me.
> @Katinahat    My resin and plastic chain straps don't squeak at all. But a couple of the links from my Amazon resin chain straps have broken. I am still able to use these straps, but I only use these with lighter bags.
> So that's something to consider.  I'm not sure about the Coach resin strap's quality as I have not seen it, but I believe mine are not the best quality. But mine were only about 15.00.


Thanks! This links in this strap looks thick and really well made. The resin has a lovely shiny finish. Certainly it’s enough to hold my Alexa safely.  





Jereni said:


> Love these new straps, great choices!!! I especially like the one from Coach and I hope you are able to resolve the squeakiness to your satisfaction. Squeaky hardware on handbags is my least favorite thing. My Polene Huit’s strap squeaks a tiny bit but I have convinced myself that it’s getting better with use.


Thanks! Sorry to hear your Polene squeaks! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> After initially not being a fan of the resin strap, now that I have seen it with the bag, I like it! The color variation works and does not distract from the bag. The big links enhance the impact of the twisted handle. I think it is a really great choice! The squeaks? As you wear it, it should sort itself out as it roughs up at the joints or you could put a thin coat of clear graphite on it to eliminate rubbing. Graphite will last and not eat or pit the plastic like some other lubricants might.


Thank you. This is great advice. 


whateve said:


> I think it looks good! The squeaking is a problem others have mentioned on the Coach forum. I wonder if there is something you could put on it so it doesn't squeak.


thanks! You made me look at the Coach forum which I should have done before! 





ElainePG said:


> I love the first strap with your tote. But the resin one, IMO, "fights" with the mini Alexa. I think it would be fine with a full-sized Alexa, but the mini is such a diminutive wee bag, and the strap is such a powerful piece on its own, they don't, to my eye, look as though they go together. Kinda like those fun little books for kids (do they still have these?) where you can put together the head of an ostrich with the body of a giraffe and the feet of a lion.
> 
> And then, if it squeaks…


I can see why you say this. It is a larger linked strap and might work better on a bag with less adornment on the front. When I tried it on in the shop the SA told me it was created to go on the pillow tabby which is also quite a small bag. I think it looks better worn over the shoulder that sitting on its own but that’s hard to photograph. Then it just sort of works. Mulberry have just introduced their own chunky chain strap in brown acetate with SHW and have shown it styled in on clutches. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I feel the exact opposite…the bag is quirky and fun. I think the pattern on the first fights with the color and competes for attention. If it were a more streamlined bag, it would work by giving it personality. But the bag already has personality. It doesn’t need more color or pattern. On the other hand, the chain doesn’t compete for color but blends, the difference in perspective/proportion makes it as irreverent and quirky as the bag without competing. The fact it has large links/holes keep it from being too visually heavy for the size of the bag. I am not typically a chain strap person, especially this large link, and would never have thought to put these two together, but after seeing it I have to change my opinion and give it a thumbs up!


Thanks! I’m still slightly in mixed minds but I do think it works. I just like the idea of being able to carry the Alexa over my shoulder as well as crossbody and hand carrying.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Found my Italy bag after months of looking! I wanted something chic but practical, a little less structured so it could easily be put under seats/etc but not floppy, easily secured but accessible, able to be worn shoulder style or crossbody, not too big but bigger than an average crossbody, and in black. I was really thinking about another leather Le Pliage in black, but wanted a style and size I would wear at home too and wasn’t in love with the idea of a duplicate bag. Saw this bag in beige and loved it so I did a hunt for black Prada bowler bags in the vitello daino leather that I love on my orange tote. The zipper has a tab that push locks in do it is secure but way easier to open than a lock. And voila! I found one and nabbed it for $175, a good $50 less than the least expensive black Le Pliage cuir I could find. And at 11x9x4, it is the perfect size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434784
> View attachment 5434785
> View attachment 5434786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited!


Wow, well done in finding this. What a steal, such a great purchase. I love the elegant style. I’m a bit behind on the thread. Are you off to Italy or wanting an Italian bag?


----------



## Katinahat

ElainePG said:


> Great question! For me, it's pink. I just love the look of a pink bag on other people but it doesn't do a thing for me. Maybe it's an age thing… too young for me? The UK expression, I believe, is "mutton dressed as lamb." Which, I suppose, makes me an old sheep…


I think I will always see pink as a staple colour. I guess, because I love it so much, it goes with the rest of my wardrobe so I hope to be rocking pink forever.

I think I perhaps feel about the fire colours: Red, orange and yellow as you feel about pink. And possibly Green. They don’t go with my wardrobe so I struggle to think how they might work for me.

However, I’m considering a deep red (burgundy) if I make another purchase. I think it might work as a winter tone for me but not for a while as I’m more than happy with my collection for now.


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> Pulled out the bag to take some pics… see how the leather creases and shape is not as it used to be, it got a bit of sacking. I really wore it a lot
> 
> View attachment 5434979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434984


I remember you posting this bag before! Even thought I’m not a red person, I love the red with the lining and the bucket style. It’s cute. It is still going strong IMO. The wear doesn’t look so bad. If you can afford the space in your storage then I’d keep it.

The Furla, it sounds like it’s not doing in for you anymore. The Max Mara, we all need bags that are purely functional that we don’t have to worry about!

Buying more expensive bags certainly has me reaching for my original loves of Radley, DKNY and Fossil less. I worse out two Radleys I used them so constantly and a pink fossil crossbody which I loved. In those days I just had a few bags at a time. My collection grew but I have rehomed most of them to family members.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Wow, well done in finding this. What a steal, such a great purchase. I love the elegant style. I’m a bit behind on the thread. Are you off to Italy or wanting an Italian bag?


Thanks! So happy to find this! I have fallen for the Vitello Daino leather. Off to Italy in November for our rescheduled honeymoon. 12 magical days!!!! I wanted a black bag, since I am planning my travel wardrobe around black shoes and bottoms. I have a great black and white strap already to use crossbody.


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> Also I’m waiting on a new bag that will be arriving to me in the next few days, a Chloe Daria mini bag… totally different style, so I’m feeling I need to make space in my collection and let go of other bags I no longer reach out to… Giving its a 6th-7th bag I bought this year , I’m really not sticking to my resolution of enjoying my collection as it is! There just have been some deals I couldn’t pass on  but then I’ll be on a ban till the end of the year or even more
> 
> View attachment 5434995


This is so cute! I love the leather and the handle. You are making me feel very positive about having added 3 bags this year too.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Yes. A few. One I repurchased…a little Burberry plaid satchel that I only sold because my DH gave me grief about it (early on in my bag fetish) even though I bought it with consignment credit from stuff I sold. I missed it, so I found and bought another one. Funny thing though…I don’t wear it much, so I question keeping it. The second was a Gucci Abbey hobo in brown mono I sold early last year. I loved it, though it was a little floppy. As soon as I sold it, I regretted it, even though I doubled my money on it. I looked for another and saw the Abbey tote. That was the perfect replacement…everything I liked about the Abbey hobo, but more structure. I just bought one…the unicorn I posted about 2 weeks ago. So now I don’t regret it because this one is a better fit for me! I also miss my LV Papillon 30 in DE…so cute and a great size! But I have a Speedy in mono and a Saleya PM in DE so I am covered.
> 
> Ok…a question? Is there a brand or style you were never that crazy about until you saw or bought one and now you love it? Or a brand or style you loved when you started buying bags but have cooled on?
> 
> I have to say I never thought much about Prada…I don’t like nylon bags or saffiano and that was all I ever saw from them. Now that I have a vitello daino bag, it’s a different story! I love that leather…every bit as nice as H clemence at a fraction of the price. I have also gotten a little more experience with Fendi and think my Italy purchase might be one of theirs. The construction and quality is fantastic!
> I have cooled on LV. In the beginning, I was all about it. At one point, I had 10 LV bags. Now I have 4. Don’t foresee getting another, though I did really like that navy Neo Noe Epi with mustard trim I almost bought in Paris which looked gorgeous with my trench coat and twilly…or maybe a smaller canvas carryon piece in a 40 size. I think I have the canvas handbags I would want, all classics. Mono Speedy 25, mono Alma PM and DE Saleya PM.


I love your trench. Such a great purchase. It sounds like you really know what works for you now. The LV leather items are beautiful so I can see why that tempted you.


Cordeliere said:


> I don't hear anyone saying "Keep the Furla."   Add me to the let-the-Furla-go group.
> 
> I do hear several people saying the bucket bag is so cute and the creases are no big deal.   You say you have others.   Show us the others.   If the others are cuter, maybe, let the red one go if you need the space.   If the others are not cuter, I say keep this cutey and just ignore the creases that no one but you sees.


This is an excellent point!


cowgirlsboots said:


> The chain looks great. I guess I´d order it, try on and send back if it´s not right...


Thanks!


papertiger said:


> Old houses always need maintenance - just ask @cowgirlsboots
> 
> Suddenly a damp spot/crack appears and you find out it was because someone in 1970 or 1870 did something on the cheap or repaired with the wrong material and 'hey presto!' everything has to be dug-up, stripped-back and done again - hopefully properly. I still prefer old property more though. The roof still needs doing - everything is ready, even the preliminary work was done, it's just getting a roofer in Summer (when everyone else wants one).


Don’t I know it. Our house is 1800s, bits of my sister’s house 1700s and I work in a building from the 1600s! I love old buildings despite the maintenance.

I hope you manage to get everything sorted!


papertiger said:


> I was in a performance art piece today. We have been in rehearsals for months and all the performances have gone really well. Before the performance, a friend took me to Maison Ladurée for coffee and some macaron, afterwards the artist took me to dinner. What a lovely Sunday.
> 
> I was slightly naughty and took a detour before early dinner to the Cos sale.
> 
> I bought an 'oversized' dark-grey, wool jacket ( I bought a couple of sizes above my normal 36). Matching skirt in an actual 36 (both at 50% discount) and a very beautiful white shirt with interesting sleeves (40% off). Had they come from Akris or Saint Laurent, I could be more pleased.
> 
> I had been wanting an oversized wool jacket from Cos for a couple of years as an easy throw-on. Even full price they are often sold out on-line and in store.  I'm also happy it's not pure black.
> 
> I'm thinking that the jacket and skirt must be from 2 seasons ago or more, because they are decidedly more Autumn/Winter. Altogether, a very nice suit and shirt going into the _new_ season and interestingly very pre-WW1 - style  if put tother.. Of course easy to wear separately too. I can imagine the skirt with a strict plain narrow sweater or a chunky oversized one (like my vintage Lacroix). The Jacket I can wear with tight minis/short - a la YSL, and the shirt tucked in, worn outside or even open.
> 
> Maybe pics tomorrow if I can get it together.
> 
> I am going through my RTW wardrobe this week and hope to clear/alter things I'm not wearing - also some underwear needs culling. Maybe even some bags need new home via charity - but we'll see


What a fabulous day. Would love to see the pictures when you can. Culling is very therapeutic I find!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Old houses just have something new houses don’t, even ones built to replicate historical details. I so prefer them, even if they come with budgetary landmines…


Totally agree!


dcooney4 said:


> I also have cooled on LV. I have given to my daughter or sold most of them and the wallets too. I did keep the Pap 30 in De, Speedy 30 made in France, toilette 26 that I never wear, but dh got monogramed, and a small ringed agenda and business card holder. If they made the batignolles Horizontal again I might consider it. My dd asked for mine years ago when I was getting the neverful , but the neverful was never as comfortable.


I have never got into LV. I think it’s mostly the price puts me off. I nearly bought a Neverfull in February 2020 but couldn’t get my head around it. I left and got the Mulberry Bayswater Tote in a sale at half the price instead and it has become my most used bag. I’m just a leather girl at heart.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! So happy to find this! I have fallen for the Vitello Daino leather. Off to Italy in November for our rescheduled honeymoon. 12 magical days!!!! I wanted a black bag, since I am planning my travel wardrobe around black shoes and bottoms. I have a great black and white strap already to use crossbody.


How exciting! I absolutely love Italy. Rome in particular but Venice, Florence, Piza and the Amalfi Coast too. Rome is the perfect mix of ancient history and culture for me. I’ve been three times. Once in my early 20s with friends, then taking DH there just before we got married and finally the DDs too which is when this picture is from.


Where are you going? It sounds like you’ve thought carefully about your travel wardrobe. Black sounds like it will work perfectly - crossbody works so well for sightseeing.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> This is so cute! I love the leather and the handle. You are making me feel very positive about having added 3 bags this year too.
> 
> I love your trench. Such a great purchase. It sounds like you really know what works for you now. The LV leather items are beautiful so I can see why that tempted you.
> 
> This is an excellent point!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Don’t I know it. Our house is 1800s, bits of my sister’s house 1700s and I work in a building from the 1600s! I love old buildings despite the maintenance.
> 
> I hope you manage to get everything sorted!
> 
> What a fabulous day. Would love to see the pictures when you can. Culling is very therapeutic I find!
> 
> Totally agree!
> 
> I have never got into LV. I think it’s mostly the price puts me off. I nearly bought a Neverfull in February 2020 but couldn’t get my head around it. I left and got the Mulberry Bayswater Tote in a sale at half the price instead and it has become my most used bag. I’m just a leather girl at heart.
> 
> How exciting! I absolutely love Italy. Rome in particular but Venice, Florence, Piza and the Amalfi Coast too. Rome is the perfect mix of ancient history and culture for me. I’ve been three times. Once in my early 20s with friends, then taking DH there just before we got married and finally the DDs too which is when this picture is from.
> View attachment 5435342
> 
> Where are you going? It sounds like you’ve thought carefully about your travel wardrobe. Black sounds like it will work perfectly - crossbody works so well for sightseeing.


3 days in Venice, 4-5 in Florence, 4-5 in Rome. Too cold for Amalfi and beaches are not a big deal to me anyway. 

I like LV…the pieces are lightweight and durable. While some styles are a bit much, kinda busy especially with the mono canvas, the classics and more streamlined pieces strike a nice balance. I just don’t understand the collections of 10-20 bags all in mono print sone people have. IMO, mono doesn’t go with everything like some people seem to think and I personally like some variety in texture and color. Even when I had 10, I had mono and DE (not a DA fan), Epi and Vernis. I got rid of any duplicates in style or material except the Speedy and Alma both in mono, because they are very different and I like that I can wear my very preloved $150 Speedy without stress. Both are timeless icons, so they will never be “out” or dated.


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> I used to feel the same way, and I don't own any brown shoes. Now I've been pairing my brown bags with a pair of olive shoes, and I'm liking the combination.



My mother's favourite accessory (and lipstick) colour was pink. Either bright rose or magenta. She always looked amazing, but then she had a tan and lived in the sun.

Honestly, those are not very me either, hot red-pink (a la Rose Extreme) or blush (neutral peachy-pink) I appreciate as bags and have some, not that I would do either in a lipstick (brown-pink - OK). I think there could be a shade of pink for you - but the sophisticated end, a complex pink..


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Found my Italy bag after months of looking! I wanted something chic but practical, a little less structured so it could easily be put under seats/etc but not floppy, easily secured but accessible, able to be worn shoulder style or crossbody, not too big but bigger than an average crossbody, and in black. I was really thinking about another leather Le Pliage in black, but wanted a style and size I would wear at home too and wasn’t in love with the idea of a duplicate bag. Saw this bag in beige and loved it so I did a hunt for black Prada bowler bags in the vitello daino leather that I love on my orange tote. The zipper has a tab that push locks in do it is secure but way easier to open than a lock. And voila! I found one and nabbed it for $175, a good $50 less than the least expensive black Le Pliage cuir I could find. And at 11x9x4, it is the perfect size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434784
> View attachment 5434785
> View attachment 5434786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am excited!


Congrats! What a great deal.


----------



## ElainePG

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok…a question? Is there a brand or style you were never that crazy about until you saw or bought one and now you love it? Or a brand or style you loved when you started buying bags but have cooled on?


Great question! Some years ago, I was desperate for a YSL Small Muse, after seeing Robin Wright carrying the larger size in House of Cards. It was no longer available new, so I bought this one pre-loved. SO excited when it arrived! The leather was yummy, and so was the color.

And then I carried it a few times.  Turns out the dome style isn't for me. And even though I wasted a bit of money on 3rd party straps, that just looked awkward.

Fortunately I was able to re-consign it for a bit less than I paid, so no harm, no foul, but I did learn a lesson. I should have tried out a similar style IRL before shelling out $$$, especially on a bag that couldn't be returned.


----------



## lill_canele

coffee2go said:


> Also this got me thinking while I was looking through the old photos of bags I used to have. I don’t miss those bags, they have been great bags, non-brand/mass market or Michael Kors and so, but I don’t miss them, as I have so many new bags I got afterwards, mostly designer, but still…
> 
> So have you ever missed any bag you used to have?



Actually, no I have not! However, all of the bags that I used to have, usually sat on a shelf unused for a good year at least, before I decided to sell them. The longer a bag sit on the shelf, the more annoyed I get until there's a day I can't stand it anymore, and it absolutely has to go!



coffee2go said:


> Also I’m waiting on a new bag that will be arriving to me in the next few days, a Chloe Daria mini bag… totally different style, so I’m feeling I need to make space in my collection and let go of other bags I no longer reach out to… Giving its a 6th-7th bag I bought this year , I’m really not sticking to my resolution of enjoying my collection as it is! There just have been some deals I couldn’t pass on  but then I’ll be on a ban till the end of the year or even more
> 
> View attachment 5434995



So pretty! I do enjoy looking at Chloe bags. Their aesthetic just doesn't match with mine unfortunately, but that texture and color is gorgeous!   




BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok…a question? Is there a brand or style you were never that crazy about until you saw or bought one and now you love it? Or a brand or style you loved when you started buying bags but have cooled on?



Yes and Yes.
I wasn't too into the Dior saddle and Dior book totes, and then they grew on me. But it's not enough for me to pull the trigger on them, haha. But now I love them and admire them. If I do end up getting them, it would probably be the Dior mini saddle and then a Dior book tote in small or medium. I'm not a fan of how close the price is between the small and the medium though.  Also, I saw in a review that the white or light colored dior book totes, when they age, the glue starts to yellow and can be seen through the fabric....makes me hesitant on buying one.
I was a big fan of YSL logo bags, I have 3! Now I feel pretty content and I'm more interested in non-logo bags.



papertiger said:


> I am going through my RTW wardrobe this week and hope to clear/alter things I'm not wearing - also some underwear needs culling. Maybe even some bags need new home via charity - but we'll see


I went through my RTW wardrobe last month and got rid of a couple of things. But, I may just say goodbye to a Dior bomber jacket.  It's beautiful but I rarely wear it because of the amount of embroidery/stitching on the back, I dislike rubbing the back against a chair when I sit (and I'm not a fan of hunching forward so it doesn't touch anything lol) and it's so poofy that it takes up quite a bit of space when I decide to take it off and set it aside.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Not so much missed it but adored the color. *I found another one and bought it and have yet to wear it*.


Which one?


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> 3 days in Venice, 4-5 in Florence, 4-5 in Rome. Too cold for Amalfi and beaches are not a big deal to me anyway.


Some purse related suggestions for your trip.   In Florence, check out the Ferragamo museum.   The shoes and purses on display are amazing.   Also I think there is a Prada outlet near Florence.  We purchased Italian made luggage in Florence that we love.  They are our aircraft-carrier-sized roller bags.  Highly functional road warrior bags.   (They have other sizes too and the prices were very reasonable.)   Have fun.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok…a question? Is there a brand or style you were never that crazy about until you saw or bought one and now you love it? Or a brand or style you loved when you started buying bags but have cooled on?



When I first started by bag-addiction, the 90/00s Bad Boys of Fashion reigned (Galliano for Dior, Ford for Gucci and McQueen for himself), Lagerfeld hadn’t yet starved away his sense of humor, and JAR and Alaia were doing their own thing and being fabulous and I was obsessed with all of them.

I still get a pang of envy whenever I see Cowgirl’s collection.

But modern Gucci feels too referential, and Dior and McQueen feel too pretty. Chanel is both derivative and pretentious, Alaia too commercial. I still am obsessed with JAR, but it’s not a terribly accessible addiction.

I like Petit h. And Fendi is kinda fun.

But fashion week has gotten to be boring and high-churn.

And I am getting to be the grumpy old woman, sitting on the porch and telling strangers about, “back in my day…”


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Vintage Leather said:


> When I first started by bag-addiction, the 90/00s Bad Boys of Fashion reigned (Galliano for Dior, Ford for Gucci and McQueen for himself), Lagerfeld hadn’t yet starved away his sense of humor, and JAR and Alaia were doing their own thing and being fabulous and I was obsessed with all of them.
> 
> I still get a pang of envy whenever I see Cowgirl’s collection.
> 
> But modern Gucci feels too referential, and Dior and McQueen feel too pretty. Chanel is both derivative and pretentious, Alaia too commercial. I still am obsessed with JAR, but it’s not a terribly accessible addiction.
> 
> I like Petit h. And Fendi is kinda fun.
> 
> But fashion week has gotten to be boring and high-churn.
> 
> And I am getting to be the grumpy old woman, sitting on the porch and telling strangers about, “back in my day…”



I feel you! Grumpy old woman with bad case of nostalgia here too! The bad boys of fashion era was so playful and strong that most modern designs fade into insignificance for me. And MCQueen isn´t Lee anymore... as Galliano isn´t John and Dior is Maria Grazia who might do stunning designs at first sight, but then you look closer and realize they are not new... all borrowed from the archives, so no thanks. (Aside from the current bag prices I´d never ever be able to justify.)

I was looking through ebay where a Diorama caught my eye. Still too expensive- sigh of frustration. Let´s wait another while... When we were in Paris in 2015 and saw them in the shops DH joked: take a close look, that´s what you´ll be hunting in 10 years time...   Yes, and that´s the most recent I´ll go in Dior.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I was in a performance art piece today. We have been in rehearsals for months and all the performances have gone really well. Before the performance, a friend took me to Maison Ladurée for coffee and some macaron, afterwards the artist took me to dinner. What a lovely Sunday.
> 
> I was slightly naughty and took a detour before early dinner to the Cos sale.
> 
> I bought an 'oversized' dark-grey, wool jacket ( I bought a couple of sizes above my normal 36). Matching skirt in an actual 36 (both at 50% discount) and a very beautiful white shirt with interesting sleeves (40% off). Had they come from Akris or Saint Laurent, I could be more pleased.
> 
> I had been wanting an oversized wool jacket from Cos for a couple of years as an easy throw-on. Even full price they are often sold out on-line and in store.  I'm also happy it's not pure black.
> 
> I'm thinking that the jacket and skirt must be from 2 seasons ago or more, because they are decidedly more Autumn/Winter. Altogether, a very nice suit and shirt going into the _new_ season and interestingly very pre-WW1 - style  if put tother.. Of course easy to wear separately too. I can imagine the skirt with a strict plain narrow sweater or a chunky oversized one (like my vintage Lacroix). The Jacket I can wear with tight minis/short - a la YSL, and the shirt tucked in, worn outside or even open.
> 
> Maybe pics tomorrow if I can get it together.
> 
> I am going through my RTW wardrobe this week and hope to clear/alter things I'm not wearing - also some underwear needs culling. Maybe even some bags need new home via charity - but we'll see



Congratulations on the great purchases! You were at the right place at the right time! 
I´d love to see pics! Pleeeeaaaasssssse! 
Good luck for the wardrobe purge! (I´d love to be a mouse and watch you go through your wonderland wardrobe.)
Underwear culling is essential. I did it not long ago and was shocked how many sloppy pieces I´d been holding on to. On the other hand I found brand new items set aside for "Sunday best" many years ago which are on daily duty now. Recent prices for underwear manage to shock me, especially as the quality of basic items from traditional brands has deteriorated significantly.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> 3 days in Venice, 4-5 in Florence, 4-5 in Rome. Too cold for Amalfi and beaches are not a big deal to me anyway.
> 
> I like LV…the pieces are lightweight and durable. While some styles are a bit much, kinda busy especially with the mono canvas, the classics and more streamlined pieces strike a nice balance. I just don’t understand the collections of 10-20 bags all in mono print sone people have. IMO, mono doesn’t go with everything like some people seem to think and I personally like some variety in texture and color. Even when I had 10, I had mono and DE (not a DA fan), Epi and Vernis. I got rid of any duplicates in style or material except the Speedy and Alma both in mono, because they are very different and I like that I can wear my very preloved $150 Speedy without stress. Both are timeless icons, so they will never be “out” or dated.



Venice, Florence... I´m drooling! It´s been so long since my Mum took me there or later I went with the Ex. I was in Florence on my 18th birthday on a school trip. Magic memories. 
I´ve never been to Rome. One day... Italy is so nice! 
Enjoy!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations on the great purchases! You were at the right place at the right time!
> I´d love to see pics! Pleeeeaaaasssssse!
> Good luck for the wardrobe purge! (I´d love to be a mouse and watch you go through your wonderland wardrobe.)
> Underwear culling is essential. I did it not long ago and was shocked how many sloppy pieces I´d been holding on to. On the other hand I found brand new items set aside for "Sunday best" many years ago which are on daily duty now. Recent prices for underwear manage to shock me, especially as the quality of basic items from traditional brands has deteriorated significantly.



I _used_ to spend a small fortune on nice underwear. I really don't think designer underwear is worth it, I think affordable underwear is better made and more comfortable now. The only upside is I don't have to buy any new since I'm roughly the same size. Like you I need to wear the good stuff I've already bought - and get rid of _anything _uncomfortable or looking ratty.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> When I first started by bag-addiction, the 90/00s Bad Boys of Fashion reigned (Galliano for Dior, Ford for Gucci and McQueen for himself), Lagerfeld hadn’t yet starved away his sense of humor, and JAR and Alaia were doing their own thing and being fabulous and I was obsessed with all of them.
> 
> I still get a pang of envy whenever I see Cowgirl’s collection.
> 
> But modern Gucci feels too referential, and Dior and McQueen feel too pretty. Chanel is both derivative and pretentious, Alaia too commercial. I still am obsessed with JAR, but it’s not a terribly accessible addiction.
> 
> I like Petit h. And Fendi is kinda fun.
> 
> But fashion week has gotten to be boring and high-churn.
> 
> And I am getting to be the grumpy old woman, sitting on the porch and telling strangers about, “back in my day…”



We're really lucky we have those amazing clothes (if we have). Fashions change, but if we've already have those beautiful clothes, we can wear what we have.

There are always talented young (or younger) male and female designers coming up. We don't have to buy the established brands. 

I'm more into Saint Laurent RTW these days, occasionally there's something worth it at Gucci but the prices are ridiculous, otherwise I mix in Cos in the sale or find vintage.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Which one?


An Mz Wallace Paige in Boysenberry.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok…a question? Is there a brand or style you were never that crazy about until you saw or bought one and now you love it? Or a brand or style you loved when you started buying bags but have cooled on?



Michael Kors. The MK boutique and Coach were the only two boutiques in my city. Other than a Burberry nylon tote my first several designer bags were MK. Then I found TPF... And brands with divine leather! (BV, Bal, Ferragamo, The Row, Fount, Polene, etc.)  It's haven't carried a Michael Kors bag in almost a couple years. Probably been a year or more since I even owned one.


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> Congratulations on the great purchases! You were at the right place at the right time!
> I´d love to see pics! Pleeeeaaaasssssse!
> Good luck for the wardrobe purge! (I´d love to be a mouse and watch you go through your wonderland wardrobe.)
> Underwear culling is essential. I did it not long ago and was shocked how many sloppy pieces I´d been holding on to. On the other hand I found brand new items set aside for "Sunday best" many years ago which are on daily duty now. Recent prices for underwear manage to shock me, especially as the quality of basic items from traditional brands has deteriorated significantly.



Please, someone tell me who makes quality underpinnings. Agree with you and @papertiger that prices are insane and options aren’t great. I’ve been struggling with this for years... I’m happy for a couple of wears, but then the items seem to fall apart, lose shape, etc. There must be something good out there. Right?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> When I first started by bag-addiction, the 90/00s Bad Boys of Fashion reigned (Galliano for Dior, Ford for Gucci and McQueen for himself), Lagerfeld hadn’t yet starved away his sense of humor, and JAR and Alaia were doing their own thing and being fabulous and I was obsessed with all of them.
> 
> I still get a pang of envy whenever I see Cowgirl’s collection.
> 
> But modern Gucci feels too referential, and Dior and McQueen feel too pretty. Chanel is both derivative and pretentious, Alaia too commercial. I still am obsessed with JAR, but it’s not a terribly accessible addiction.
> 
> I like Petit h. And Fendi is kinda fun.
> 
> But fashion week has gotten to be boring and high-churn.
> 
> And I am getting to be the grumpy old woman, sitting on the porch and telling strangers about, “back in my day…”


JAR? Please translate…


----------



## 880

*A brand or style I was never that crazy about until I bought one*:

dior LD or saddle
i always thought the original LD with gold hw was super matronly and 1980s flashy , and I ended up buying a fabric around the world embroidery with matte black hw.
I hated the original saddle bag (hated the CD logo, the hardware, the shape, the dinky strap, and I ended up with a mens saddle with integrated ergonomic adjustable crossbody saddle)

the chanel boy bag
i always hated the boy bag until I saw a micro in stingray

the loewe puzzle
i thought my moms loewe puzzle, size small, was stumpy and ugly until I bought a mini loewe

*a brand or style I loved but have cooled on:*

i used to wear most styles short shoulder carry; now, I am mainly handheld or crossbody

I used to love the CF, double flap, but for the last 20 years have been a reissue person. I still loathe every beige Claire CF I’ve ever bought, and I am still not really a fan of caviar leather

ive owned many H Evelynes, and now only use my TPM; the other sizes make me feel like a soccer mom
I used to love the H Victoria and the bolide, and now not so much
i was obsessed with the JPG shoulder Birkin, and realized when I finally got one that it was a bulky, heavy, uncomfortable
since I’ve cut down on what I carry, I don’t use my 30Bs or 28Ks as much as I should
ive come full circle on hardware
the calvi is too bulky for a card case and somewhat impractical if you only carry one or two cards.
the large zip wallet from Prada saffiano to the azap is simply too heavy not to mention bulky

I used to adore the BV hobo, cabat, and knot, especially in ebene or dark metallic, and now, they leave me a bit cold.

i used to wear a lot of Prada, including Prada Buffalo leather carryons, YSL, Gucci, and some LV (epi, metallic, limited edition, neverfulls) leather bags, now not so much.

I’ve given away judith leiber clutches

i adore old style balenciaga and Fendi baguettes, but they’re simply not my style and they don’t work on me.

i keep one Goyard St. Louis as a travel bag, but they are so ubiquitous where I am that I don’t really use it

@DME, I like wolford underpinnings (they run large). Or hanro (more true to size). Or for travel or workouts, lululemon makes synthetic underwear i packs of three (easy to hand wash, takes up little room, dries quickly, runs very large). i am a size 38-40Fr; size 6-8 US, and thick waisted, and I’m constantly looking for extra small lulu underpinnings, IDK what actually slim people do). I think vuori may still make a long line sports bra that can sort of double as a tank under a cardigan in a pinch. Zimmerli makes fabulous, light, skim the body tanks (i steal from DH’s drawer), but they are expensive. I have lots of expensive fancy underwear, bought when I was younger, but I hardly ever wear it. For one, I don’t wear much underwire any more.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Question- are there any brands that demand a buyer/wearer of a certain personality? What are some brands and the “types” that fit their feel/esthetic? EG- what is a Gucci girl/woman like in your mind based on the bags? What do you think about a woman’s personality based on what she carries strictly by brand (not style)? Do you fit the esthetic for your favorite brand/s?

I was inspired to ask by @cowgirlsboots’ affinity for Dior.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> *A brand or style I was never that crazy about until I bought one*:
> 
> dior LD or saddle
> i always thought the original LD with gold hw was super matronly and 1980s flashy , and I ended up buying a fabric around the world embroidery with matte black hw.
> I hated the original saddle bag (hated the CD logo, the hardware, the shape, the dinky strap, and I ended up with a mens saddle with integrated ergonomic adjustable crossbody saddle)
> 
> the chanel boy bag
> i always hated the boy bag until I saw a micro in stingray
> 
> the loewe puzzle
> i thought my moms loewe puzzle, size small, was stumpy and ugly until I bought a mini loewe
> 
> *a brand or style I loved but have cooled on:*
> I used to love the CF, double flap, but for the last 20 years have been a reissue person. I still loathe every beige Claire CF I’ve ever bought, and I am still not really a fan of caviar leather
> 
> ive owned many H Evelynes, and now only use my TPM; the other sizes make me feel like a soccer mom
> I used to love the H Victoria and the bolide, and now not so much
> i was obsessed with the JPG shoulder Birkin, and realized when I finally got one that it was a bulky, heavy, uncomfortable carry.
> since I’ve cut down on what I carry, I don’t use my 30Bs or 28Ks as much
> ive come full circle on hardware
> the calvi is too bulky for a card case and somewhat impractical if you only carry one or two cards.
> 
> I used to adore the BV hobo, cabat, and knot, especially in ebene or dark metallic, and now, they leave me a bit cold.
> 
> i used to wear a lot of Prada, including Prada Buffalo leather carryons, YSL, Gucci, and some LV (epi, metallic, limited edition, neverfulls) leather bags, now not so much.
> 
> I’ve given away judith leiber clutches
> 
> i adore old style balenciaga and Fendi baguettes, but they’re simply not my style and they don’t work on me.
> 
> i keep one Goyard St. Louis as a travel bag, but they are so ubiquitous where I am that I don’t really use it


I cannot see you wearing a Judith Leiber clutch…LOL


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question- are there any brands that demand a buyer/wearer of a certain personality? What are some brands and the “types” that fit their feel/esthetic? EG- what is a Gucci girl/woman like in your mind based on the bags? What do you think about a woman’s personality based on what she carries strictly by brand (not style)? Do you fit the esthetic for your favorite brand/s?
> 
> I was inspired to ask by @cowgirlsboots’ affinity for Dior.



Versace! Not sure why, but I feel like I don’t see this brand much out and about. I feel like it takes a certain strong personality to pull it off. Love some of what they do, but I’m not cool enough to pull it off.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> My mother's favourite accessory (and lipstick) colour was pink. Either bright rose or magenta. She always looked amazing, but then she had a tan and lived in the sun.
> 
> Honestly, those are not very me either, hot red-pink (a la Rose Extreme) or blush (neutral peachy-pink) I appreciate as bags and have some, not that I would do either in a lipstick (brown-pink - OK). I think there could be a shade of pink for you - but the sophisticated end, a complex pink..


Hmmmm… I'll have to think about what a complex pink might look like. You always have such interesting thoughts about fashion.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> JAR? Please translate…



JAR is short for Joel Arthur Rosenthal, an American-French jewelry designer who is known for making very OAK or very small batches of jewelry. He refuses to make things for people he doesn’t like, but will also spontaneously gift jewelry to people he does.
He pushed the boundaries on micropave and materials in the 90s


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Leather said:


> JAR is short for Joel Arthur Rosenthal, an American-French jewelry designer who is known for making very OAK or very small batches of jewelry. He refuses to make things for people he doesn’t like, but will also spontaneously gift jewelry to people he does.
> He pushed the boundaries on micropave and materials in the 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435799
> View attachment 5435800


Love the second one!


----------



## Vintage Leather

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the second one!


That was one of my dream pieces. It’s a bracelet made of silver with diamond briolets. It sold at auction last winter for 1.2 million.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> Versace! Not sure why, but I feel like I don’t see this brand much out and about. I feel like it takes a certain strong personality to pull it off. Love some of what they do, but I’m not cool enough to pull it off.


I almost bought one once. I loved the intricate quilting. I like the bags now but not with that huge Medusa head on them.


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> Please, someone tell me who makes quality underpinnings. Agree with you and @papertiger that prices are insane and options aren’t great. I’ve been struggling with this for years... I’m happy for a couple of wears, but then the items seem to fall apart, lose shape, etc. There must be something good out there. Right?



I'm sure you know these already but Eres (Chanel owned) and Woolford are still very good. Hanro not too bad either, and better price.


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> JAR is short for Joel Arthur Rosenthal, an American-French jewelry designer who is known for making very OAK or very small batches of jewelry. He refuses to make things for people he doesn’t like, but will also spontaneously gift jewelry to people he does.





Vintage Leather said:


> That was one of my dream pieces. It’s a bracelet made of silver with diamond briolets. It sold at auction last winter for 1.2 million.



Only 250 women in the world are reputed to own a piece of JAR. And, apparently, he has been known to refuse to sell a piece if he doesn’t like your perfume or your vibe, so auction may be the only other way. The JAR perfumes are also considered masterpieces by numerous perfume afficionados and bloggers. I have no idea how IFRA regs have caused their composition to change. I went to the JAR perfume salon at Bergdorfs many years ago, and it was an amazing experience. At the time, I absolutely could not think of purchasing the fragrance, but they definitely had a POV. I believe by then, the prospective client was allowed to try the fragrance, but I’m not sure. I recall something vague about Bolt of Lightning, but mainly that DH hated all of them, BoL the most. No perhaps he hated Close your eyes more, I don’t remember. I think it was Gardenia that had a famous blue cheese note.  I also vaguely recall that Bergdorfs either sold or displayed his aluminum rose petal earrings, but since they were not in my realm of reality, I didn’t bother to find out more.









						JAR: The Experience, The Perfumes & The Philosophy
					

Sometimes, you just have to experience something, and forget about all practical considerations. That was the thought that drove me to the



					kafkaesqueblog.com


----------



## papertiger

ElainePG said:


> Hmmmm… I'll have to think about what a complex pink might look like. You always have such interesting thoughts about fashion.




In my little universe I think about colour all the time 

What I mean by complex pinks is, for example, a white-blue-pink or a blackened red-pink, both will still be bright even though the white (lighter) and black (darker) have taken the 'pop' down a notch or two.  Other versions of complex pinks: grey pinks (dusky/dusty pinks) and brown-pinks, which are usually created by adding a little green (opposition) to the pink, and then white to soften (green is already a secondary colour, but the green will be bluer not yellower otherwise it'll be a dusky salmon) or in the case of brown-pink, a mix where 2 opposite colours are introduced but the red predominates, which can make a neutral from the colour. The second two examples are more neutral pinks, _completely_ different to 'pop' pinks.

I could see you in a cool, dusty pink like Hermes Glycine from a few seasons ago as a neutral, or a blackened magenta (which I think would suit you too) a sultry, but still clear pink-purple.

Like all colours, it's about finding _your_ shade. The problem with fashion and (bl**dy) Pantone is that many brands follow suit (look at mid-bright-green and pastel lilac now). We often have to wait until our shade comes around.

Complex colours are very difficult to photograph but I've tried to find accurate renditions. light-type changes colours.

Glycine (the back view of tis B was the closest to true IMO) without making it more grey or 'fleshy'






Blackened magenta (AA are calling it 'Royal Magenta'). Apparently it reads 'berry' in direct sunlight because bright sunlight always adds (reflects back) yellow. If you like this, you are in luck because it's Axaltas;automotive colour of the year ('22) (they make paints not handbags though)


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question- are there any brands that demand a buyer/wearer of a certain personality? What are some brands and the “types” that fit their feel/esthetic? EG- what is a Gucci girl/woman like in your mind based on the bags? What do you think about a woman’s personality based on what she carries strictly by brand (not style)? Do you fit the esthetic for your favorite brand/s?
> 
> I was inspired to ask by @cowgirlsboots’ affinity for Dior.



I am the Gucci Girl in my mind


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> In my little universe I think about colour all the time
> 
> What I mean by complex pinks is, for example, a white-blue-pink or a blackened red-pink, both will still be bright even though the white (lighter) and black (darker) have taken the 'pop' down a notch or two.  Other versions of complex pinks: grey pinks (dusky/dusty pinks) and brown-pinks, which are usually created by adding a little green (opposition) to the pink, and then white to soften (green is already a secondary colour, but the green will be bluer not yellower otherwise it'll be a dusky salmon) or in the case of brown-pink, a mix where 2 opposite colours are introduced but the red predominates, which can make a neutral from the colour. The second two examples are more neutral pinks, _completely_ different to 'pop' pinks.
> 
> I could see you in a cool, dusty pink like Hermes Glycine from a few seasons ago as a neutral, or a blackened magenta (which a think would suit you) a sultry, but still clear pink-purple.
> 
> Like all colours, it's about finding _your_ shade. The problem with fashion and (bl**dy) Patone is that many brands follow suit (look at mid-bright-green and pastel lilac now). We often have to wait until our shade comes around.
> 
> Complex colours are very difficult to photograph but I've tried to find accurate renditions. light-type changes colours.
> 
> Glycine (the back view of tis B was the closest to true IMO) without making it more grey or 'fleshy'
> 
> View attachment 5435951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackened magenta (AA are calling it 'Royal Magenta'). Apparently it reads 'berry' in direct sunlight because bright sunlight always adds (reflects back) yellow. If you like this, you are in luck because it's Axaltas;automotive colour of the year ('22) (they make paints not handbags though)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435954


Love this post. I spent years looking for the perfect pink brown lip color

it sounds like you had an amazing sunday: laduree; performance; cos; dinner 
fingers crossed you can engage a roofer

i think of Tom Ford when I think of Quintessential Gucci. My Gucci SA in those days is now the manager.
prior to Tom Ford, my Gucci memories are of my mothers shoes: chunky block heels with gold hardware encased inside. Fabulous leather with exposed seams, almost like a mens shoe blucher detail on the vamp
I also bought some YSL Tom Ford era

@whateve , I also hate the Versace Medusa head

sadly bc I am an Anglophile, designers that are not for me include: temperley; erdem; and I thought Zimmerman, but I was mistaken and didn’t realize the latter was Australian. i thought Tuleh was another one, but it was US based. 

but my bridal shoes from 1991 were Emma Hope


----------



## coffee2go

Meet Daria, a new sister to my mini Chloe C bag, both croc-embossed, but one is bright and shiny and the other is more muted and less shiny, but both look gorgeous! Best part, Daria fits my ebook reader!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> *A brand or style I was never that crazy about until I bought one*:



Gosh so many thoughts and brands/bags are similar - but some I have gone the other way..


My mother had a* Lady Dior*, I either think one has to be very grown-up and sophisticated or quite young to carry it off. There are so many in the West-end of London too - so a 'type' springs to mind.

I had (still have) the original* Dior Saddle* in plain black with matte brass hw. John Galliano stole the idea from an early 1970s Gucci saddle bag. To me it was already a copy, he shouldn't get the credit. Dior's bags were not made well then at all, this is one brand that has actually improved their quality since the '00s. All Dior bags seem to have CD or Dior featured prominently, the Saddle I think incorporates them well so I don't mind. I actually think people see the 'saddle' first and the then the logo.

*Chanel bags* I have 5- and hardly ever wear any. One was my grandmother's (the best made) but most were my mother's in her black/gold heyday (early '90s). Of those I still like the large backpack. I was into grunge and hated Chanel in the '90s but now I think it was Karl's heyday, I cannot stop watching the fashion shows from then. I really enjoy Chanel, all depts, but it just reminds me of my mother (and her friends) and living in the S France and I can only 'go there' stylistically if I'm completely in the mood. I don't have caviar, I've never liked in comparison to lamb or calf.

The only Chanel I've bought myself was an off-white and python Cambon med tote because I needed a bag for 4 separate weddings mid '00s and didn't like to ruin my clothes with chain-straps or feel the that hold sting that chains give on bare skin. In that way this little mag was perfect.

*Loewe* has completely changed. It looks like a contemporary design house to me now. All my Loewe are inherited and old school, some from my mother and some my father. I have some amazing, amazing RTW from my mother (and that she never wore). Their suede and leather coats, evening wear, everything was the stuff of dreams. The quality is out of this world. Loewe means nothing to me now other than I carry my father's blue suede pouch inside my Hermes Evelyne every day and I use his tan Loewe convertible document case/soft briefcase.

I've always like the same style bags, I just now know why. Chain bags have to be light and small (Gucci Small Interlocking or Chanel) and I usually use them for evening only. I hate it when the chain touches my skin.

I used to hate *Hermes Evelyne* (like you say totally thought they looked 'mumsy') then I once saw a really cool urbanite wearing black/phw and  chawed my mind. Once they launched the ghw I _had_ to have one, the rest is history. *Bolides* are my thing, I love Art Deco and for me this bag sums-up the Modern age. Never liked Bs as the 'raw'-edge stitched to the top-flap annoys me and doesn't look well thought out. In that way I actually prefer the Mulberry Bayswater or SL's SDJ. I also think it's too coupe, the HAC seems so much more well-proportioned. My only* Kelly* is the only one I always, _always_ wanted and there seems little point in getting any more.

I love all my *Gucci bag*s, no mistakes there, but my *Babushka* is very heavy with all that hardware. The sig-print *Leather Hearts Boston* DH bought me would look fashionable now but it's very in yer face Gucci. I am the *Bamboo Top-handle* girl. At their best, they rival any leather goods specialist, but AM's creative vision needs to stop trying to please everyone.


I still love my *BV hobos* and TM era, in fact I think I'm creeping back to soft minimalism, just with Brutalist tendencies. I cannot imagine buying anything 'pretty' or structured from BV.

All my* Prada* has gone (apart from a suede, dark-olive belt bag) I never found them well made, all* LV* is gone aside from a suitcase.

I still have my* Judith Leiber* bags but I only have 2 and a change purse, and none are typical. I would not be into a 'crystallised' clutch. I mostly carry Hermes or Gucci evening bags.

I still love my one and only *Balenciaga* bag, I was always more into the RTW (NG-era)

I don't have any* Fendi* and never have had, but the* Fendi Firsts* are amazing and beautiful, maybe to sleek and lady-like for me. I have no *Goyard* (nor ever had) either. I think Goyard is more popular in the US.

I am slightly obsessed by *Saint Laurent*, past, present and future atm. I have to NOT spend anymore money in that shop. So far, I've kept away from their bags but I did like a tweed one last year and it was hard not to succumb to temptation.


Underwires are awful!!!


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Love this post. I spent years looking for the perfect pink brown lip color
> 
> it sounds like you had an amazing sunday: laduree; performance; cos; dinner
> fingers crossed you can engage a roofer
> 
> i think of Tom Ford when I think of Quintessential Gucci. My Gucci SA in those days is now the manager.
> prior to Tom Ford, my Gucci memories are of my mothers shoes: chunky block heels with gold hardware encased inside. Fabulous leather with exposed seams, almost like a mens shoe blucher detail on the vamp
> I also bought some YSL Tom Ford era
> 
> @whateve , I also hate the Versace Medusa head
> 
> sadly bc I am an Anglophile, designers that are not for me include: temperley; erdem; and I thought Zimmerman, but I was mistaken and didn’t realize the latter was Australian. i thought Tuleh was another one, but it was US based.
> 
> but my bridal shoes from 1991 were Emma Hope



Thank you, it was such a lovely day.

Gucci usually make good shoes, especially when they are made by the same makers that make for the men (like your mother's shoes by all accounts). Even though Gucci make all their own shoes now (or again) their 'men's' styles (or trad.) are made at different factories. This is why I'll buy loafers and lace-ups rom Gucci, they are really worth it. Otherwise I'll 'just' get DMs.

Alice Temperley makes well for long (waisted) and/or tall people. Often I find women designers design for themselves, whereas men for the opposite (animus) (i.e. tall when they're short, curvy when they're tubby etc)


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> Meet Daria, a new sister to my mini Chloe C bag, both croc-embossed, but one is bright and shiny and the other is more muted and less shiny, but both look gorgeous! Best part, Daria fits my ebook reader!
> 
> View attachment 5435971



A brand or style I was never that crazy about until I bought one:

For me it’s definitely Chloe! I never was into their bags until I got my two Chloe C bags, one in small and one in mini size and now there is this third new addition to my little Chloe collection. The leather and hardware quality is amazing, taking into consideration Chloe loves to use lots of hardware. Also the price/quality relation is great too, considering constant price increases at other brands, I feel like I get a pretty good deal with Chloe, which do discount their styles. Some bags maybe too trendy, but the styles I got I waited for the trend to pass off and got them cause I genuinely liked the bags, not because of a trend. Like Daria bag caught my attention once it hit the runway, but the original style had too many handles in my opinion, I’m glad they released the mini version with just one top handle, it has much a cleaner look


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> JAR is short for Joel Arthur Rosenthal, an American-French jewelry designer who is known for making very OAK or very small batches of jewelry. He refuses to make things for people he doesn’t like, but will also spontaneously gift jewelry to people he does.
> He pushed the boundaries on micropave and materials in the 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435799
> View attachment 5435800



Amazing!


----------



## Katinahat

It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!

I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.

My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> An Mz Wallace Paige in Boysenberry.


Wow… gorgeous!!!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!
> 
> I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.
> 
> My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!


I'm so sorry! I hope you are better soon and can go on your trip.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!
> 
> I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.
> 
> My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!


What I am hearing from people in my circle who caught it recently is they get over the symptoms quickly but remain low energy for a long time.  I think you are going to need that vacation to rest up in a healing location.


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok…a question? Is there a brand or style you were never that crazy about until you saw or bought one and now you love it? Or a brand or style you loved when you started buying bags but have cooled on?



For me, I never used to have bucket bags, was always trying but never found one that worked. I got a Tory Burch small bucket earlier this year but I think it was my two recent Polene Huits that now have me being a big fan of them. And my new straw bucket adds to my collection of that style.

In terms of stuff I’ve cooled on - raft on, like in my college days, I owned short strap bags that go right in the armpit but have definitely cooled on those.



coffee2go said:


> Meet Daria, a new sister to my mini Chloe C bag, both croc-embossed, but one is bright and shiny and the other is more muted and less shiny, but both look gorgeous! Best part, Daria fits my ebook reader!
> 
> View attachment 5435971



Aw I love it! It’s so cute!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> For me, I never used to have bucket bags, was always trying but never found one that worked. I got a Tory Burch small bucket earlier this year but I think it was my two recent Polene Huits that now have me being a big fan of them. And my new straw bucket adds to my collection of that style.
> 
> In terms of stuff I’ve cooled on - raft on, like in my college days, I owned short strap bags that go right in the armpit but have definitely cooled on those.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw I love it! It’s so cute!


I have cooled on armpit bags too. Those were all I wanted back in the day. 

Also, signature patterns, I used to feel plain leather bags were too plain. Now I'm all about the leather.


----------



## whateve

Bags that have never worked for me are straw bags. I love the way they look but I feel like I'm pretending to be someone else when I carry them.

I can't see myself in Burberry.

I probably will never get an LV, unless I find a cheap one at a thrift store. I don't get the attraction of the brown canvas.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!
> 
> I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.
> 
> My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!


Hope it is very mild and you recover soon. And that it does not mess up your trip.

Apparently it is going around again…a few people I know just got it but are not very sick. I think the vaccines really help with that.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!
> 
> I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.
> 
> My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!


I hope you feel better rapidly. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I have cooled on armpit bags too. Those were all I wanted back in the day.
> 
> Also, signature patterns, I used to feel plain leather bags were too plain. Now I'm all about the leather.


I am the same with both things.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question- are there any brands that demand a buyer/wearer of a certain personality? What are some brands and the “types” that fit their feel/esthetic? EG- what is a Gucci girl/woman like in your mind based on the bags? What do you think about a woman’s personality based on what she carries strictly by brand (not style)? Do you fit the esthetic for your favorite brand/s?
> 
> I was inspired to ask by @cowgirlsboots’ affinity for Dior.



Affinity says it all...I really don´t know whether I fit the esthetic of pre 2016 Dior. What I know is that there are designs that speak to me in a way I can´t ignore and they usually look totally natural and effortless on me no matter what I pair them with. Plus the quality and the affordable prices...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

coffee2go said:


> Meet Daria, a new sister to my mini Chloe C bag, both croc-embossed, but one is bright and shiny and the other is more muted and less shiny, but both look gorgeous! Best part, Daria fits my ebook reader!
> 
> View attachment 5435971



Congratulations!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!
> 
> I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.
> 
> My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!



oh noooooooooooooooooooooooo! I´m so sorry for you! Keeping my fingers crossedeverything will be fine again soon and you can go on your trip! 
Covid seems to hit at the worst times per habit. We all had it twice: for Christmas hols and for the Easter break...  Today, 2 days until the summer break, DH came back from helping a friend sort his garage and casually told me said friend just tested positive...  argh!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Bags that have never worked for me are straw bags. I love the way they look but I feel like I'm pretending to be someone else when I carry them.
> 
> I can't see myself in Burberry.
> 
> I probably will never get an LV, unless I find a cheap one at a thrift store. I don't get the attraction of the brown canvas.



LV canvas doesn´t do the trick for me either- it simply does not look good on me.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!
> 
> I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.
> 
> My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!


I hope you get well in time for your much deserved vacation!


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I am the Gucci Girl in my mind





papertiger said:


> The only Chanel I've bought myself was an off-white and python Cambon med tote because I needed a bag for 4 separate weddings mid '00s and didn't like to ruin my clothes with chain-straps or feel the that hold sting that chains give on bare skin. In that way this little mag was perfect.





papertiger said:


> Gucci. I am the *Bamboo Top-handle* girl.





papertiger said:


> I think I'm creeping back to soft minimalism, just with Brutalist tendencies. I cannot imagine buying anything 'pretty' or structured from BV.





papertiger said:


> I'm creeping back to soft minimalism, just with Brutalist tendencies. I cannot imagine buying anything 'pretty' or structured from BV.





papertiger said:


> This is why I'll buy loafers and lace-ups rom Gucci, they are really worth it. Otherwise I'll 'just' get DMs.



Agree on all of the above. To the members that populate this thread and many others, you are *THE* *Gucci Girl* 

i remember that rue cambon and I like soft minimalism with brutalist tendencies myself, but I feel like an imposter when I try to pull it off. I’m convinced it’s bc I’m a chunky short Asian and therefore don’t wear any form of clothing with irony

I love gucci loafers, but feel like kicking myself for getting rid of my moms older gucci shoes. She and I wear the same size, and they would be so perfect now. Alas.



Katinahat said:


> I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.



@Katinahat , I’m hoping you feel better soon and go in vacation! Sending positive vibes



whateve said:


> I have cooled on armpit bags too. Those were all I wanted back in the day.



yes this lol



cowgirlsboots said:


> Affinity says it all...I really don´t know whether I fit the esthetic of pre 2016 Dior. What I know is that there are designs that speak to me in a way I can´t ignore and they usually look totally natural and effortless on me no matter what I pair them with. Plus the quality and the affordable prices...



it’s so nice when you find styles that work so well


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

880 said:


> @DME, I like wolford underpinnings (they run large). Or hanro (more true to size). Or for travel or workouts, lululemon makes synthetic underwear i packs of three (easy to hand wash, takes up little room, dries quickly, runs very large). i am a size 38-40Fr; size 6-8 US, and thick waisted, and I’m constantly looking for extra small lulu underpinnings, IDK what actually slim people do). I think vuori may still make a long line sports bra that can sort of double as a tank under a cardigan in a pinch. Zimmerli makes fabulous, light, skim the body tanks (i steal from DH’s drawer), but they are expensive. I have lots of expensive fancy underwear, bought when I was younger, but I hardly ever wear it. For one, I don’t wear much underwire any more.





papertiger said:


> I'm sure you know these already but Eres (Chanel owned) and Woolford are still very good. Hanro not too bad either, and better price.



Thanks to you both! I’m familiar with Wolford, although I’ve never tried it. I’ve heard of both Hanro and Eres, but don’t know much about them; off to Google. I love lululemon for athleisure, but have never tried their underpinnings. I’ve heard they’re not seam-free? That’s a deal-breaker for me, which is part of why I have issues finding something that works. I’m not an enormous fan of underwire, but do love Natori for bras and find them rather comfortable, even the strapless. Thanks for including details on how you find the sizing @880, since that will help as I investigate options!

ETA: I figured out how to multi-quote! Adding this to my tech wins for the day, since I solved some programming challenges earlier. Nothing too difficult, mind you, but I did learn about something called CamelCase and figured out how to make a Wiki page stop creating hyperlinks. Sad thing is my millennial employees would probably laugh at me if they read this…


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> I almost bought one once. I loved the intricate quilting. I like the bags now but not with that huge Medusa head on them.



My mom gave me a small, top-handle Versace tote in black leather that she was no longer using. It had a small silver Medusa head where each strap connected to the bag (so four total); they weren’t too loud. The bag was small for me, so I ended up selling it. Not sure I made the right call on that sale, but I wasn’t using it, so… I had DD watch “The Assassination of Gianni Versace” with me earlier this year and now she’s obsessed with Versace! We learned you can have lunch at his old mansion in Miami, so might take her in August when we’re there for vacation.


----------



## JVSXOXO

coffee2go said:


> Also this got me thinking while I was looking through the old photos of bags I used to have. I don’t miss those bags, they have been great bags, non-brand/mass market or Michael Kors and so, but I don’t miss them, as I have so many new bags I got afterwards, mostly designer, but still…
> 
> So have you ever missed any bag you used to have?



I was just thinking about this as I have my eye on a couple bags but want to let go of a few before adding anything else to my collection. Part of me is worried about regretting letting go of something but when I think back on all of the bags I’ve bought and sold thus far, I don’t regret letting go of any of them. The one I think back the most fondly of is one of my Michael Kors Hamilton bags in the luggage color. She was a beauty! I ended up selling it to a friend from college and I was glad to see it go to someone who would use it since I hadn’t been reaching for it.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> I have cooled on armpit bags too. Those were all I wanted back in the day.
> 
> Also, signature patterns, I used to feel plain leather bags were too plain. Now I'm all about the leather.



Armpit bags! What an apt description! I’ve cooled on these, too. As a matter of fact, the only premier designer bag I own that I’m even contemplating parting ways with (but won’t) could be described as an armpit bag. I still love my LV Mini Pleaty, but the other LV is a bigger hobo style and is just not my thing at the moment. It’s the Thames PM. The armpit style coupled with the big, brass plaque just feels so dated to me.


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> In my little universe I think about colour all the time
> 
> What I mean by complex pinks is, for example, a white-blue-pink or a blackened red-pink, both will still be bright even though the white (lighter) and black (darker) have taken the 'pop' down a notch or two.  Other versions of complex pinks: grey pinks (dusky/dusty pinks) and brown-pinks, which are usually created by adding a little green (opposition) to the pink, and then white to soften (green is already a secondary colour, but the green will be bluer not yellower otherwise it'll be a dusky salmon) or in the case of brown-pink, a mix where 2 opposite colours are introduced but the red predominates, which can make a neutral from the colour. The second two examples are more neutral pinks, _completely_ different to 'pop' pinks.
> 
> I could see you in a cool, dusty pink like Hermes Glycine from a few seasons ago as a neutral, or a blackened magenta (which I think would suit you too) a sultry, but still clear pink-purple.
> 
> Like all colours, it's about finding _your_ shade. The problem with fashion and (bl**dy) Pantone is that many brands follow suit (look at mid-bright-green and pastel lilac now). We often have to wait until our shade comes around.
> 
> Complex colours are very difficult to photograph but I've tried to find accurate renditions. light-type changes colours.
> 
> Glycine (the back view of tis B was the closest to true IMO) without making it more grey or 'fleshy'
> 
> View attachment 5435951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackened magenta (AA are calling it 'Royal Magenta'). Apparently it reads 'berry' in direct sunlight because bright sunlight always adds (reflects back) yellow. If you like this, you are in luck because it's Axaltas;automotive colour of the year ('22) (they make paints not handbags though)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435954


I would love to find a bag in blackened magenta, such a gorgeous color.


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> In my little universe I think about colour all the time
> 
> What I mean by complex pinks is, for example, a white-blue-pink or a blackened red-pink, both will still be bright even though the white (lighter) and black (darker) have taken the 'pop' down a notch or two.  Other versions of complex pinks: grey pinks (dusky/dusty pinks) and brown-pinks, which are usually created by adding a little green (opposition) to the pink, and then white to soften (green is already a secondary colour, but the green will be bluer not yellower otherwise it'll be a dusky salmon) or in the case of brown-pink, a mix where 2 opposite colours are introduced but the red predominates, which can make a neutral from the colour. The second two examples are more neutral pinks, _completely_ different to 'pop' pinks.
> 
> I could see you in a cool, dusty pink like Hermes Glycine from a few seasons ago as a neutral, or a blackened magenta (which I think would suit you too) a sultry, but still clear pink-purple.
> 
> Like all colours, it's about finding _your_ shade. The problem with fashion and (bl**dy) Pantone is that many brands follow suit (look at mid-bright-green and pastel lilac now). We often have to wait until our shade comes around.
> 
> Complex colours are very difficult to photograph but I've tried to find accurate renditions. light-type changes colours.
> 
> Glycine (the back view of tis B was the closest to true IMO) without making it more grey or 'fleshy'
> 
> View attachment 5435951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackened magenta (AA are calling it 'Royal Magenta'). Apparently it reads 'berry' in direct sunlight because bright sunlight always adds (reflects back) yellow. If you like this, you are in luck because it's Axaltas;automotive colour of the year ('22) (they make paints not handbags though)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435954



That color is TDF!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!
> 
> I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.
> 
> My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!


Wishing you a speedy recovery & that you’re able to go on your trip.

I’m impressed you made it this far before catching it. I’ve already had it twice.


----------



## Cordeliere

I am surprised to hear that several posters on this thread have had it twice.   I thought you developed pretty good immunity to it if you had it once.   Was it as bad the second time?


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> I am surprised to hear that several posters on this thread have had it twice.   I thought you developed pretty good immunity to it if you had it once.   Was it as bad the second time?


Second time was much better, but I’m also vaccinated, which helps. Much milder symptoms & sick for less than a week.


----------



## baghabitz34

*Have you ever missed any bag you used to have?*
No. By the time I let a bag or SLG go, I am completely detached from it.

*Is there a brand or style you were never crazy about until you saw or bought one & now you love it?*
I was never a fan of totes. Bought one on sale in 2019 to try the style out…and it’s been a slippery slope ever since!

*Is there a brand or style you loved when you started buying bags but have cooled on?*
Shockingly, I used to be very minimal & carry small crossbodies. The only small bags I have left are my LV WOC & 2 camera bags.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!
> 
> I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.
> 
> My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!


So sorry to hear you got Covid. I hope you recover fully and feel better soon.


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> Wow… gorgeous!!!


It is a beautiful color, but I have had the bag over a month and have not worn it. I bought it because it matches my travel backpack. i listed it again and found one in a color that will work better with my wardrobe.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Agree on all of the above. To the members that populate this thread and many others, you are *THE* *Gucci Girl*
> 
> i remember that rue cambon and I like soft minimalism with brutalist tendencies myself, but I feel like an imposter when I try to pull it off. I’m convinced it’s bc I’m a chunky short Asian and therefore don’t wear any form of clothing with irony
> 
> I love gucci loafers, but feel like kicking myself for getting rid of my moms older gucci shoes. She and I wear the same size, and they would be so perfect now. Alas.
> 
> 
> 
> @Katinahat , I’m hoping you feel better soon and go in vacation! Sending positive vibes
> 
> 
> 
> yes this lol
> 
> 
> 
> it’s so nice when you find styles that work so well



 


You have great style and know _exactly_ what you're doing, but I disagree on one point, YOU could rock _anything _(you want)! Think it, live it, be it! 

I have some unworn (as in not outside) navy women's loafers (from '71). Everyone in the Gucci Forum said to wear them but they're so perfect. The quality is OMG  . Where is that quality now? Even my Hermes shoes are not as fine.

Are these like your mother's?


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> That color is TDF!!!



Beautiful on you dear *JenJBS*


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> I would love to find a bag in blackened magenta, such a gorgeous color.



Gucci actually did a dark magenta in grained calf BTH in 2011 shw  (funny how I remember LOL). Wish I'd bought it. All year round pink. 

Photo credit Jodies Closet


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> Thanks to you both! I’m familiar with Wolford, although I’ve never tried it. I’ve heard of both Hanro and Eres, but don’t know much about them; off to Google. I love lululemon for athleisure, but have never tried their underpinnings. I’ve heard they’re not seam-free? That’s a deal-breaker for me, which is part of why I have issues finding something that works. I’m not an enormous fan of underwire, but do love Natori for bras and find them rather comfortable, even the strapless. Thanks for including details on how you find the sizing @880, since that will help as I investigate options!
> 
> ETA: I figured out how to multi-quote! Adding this to my tech wins for the day, since I solved some programming challenges earlier. Nothing too difficult, mind you, but I did learn about something called CamelCase and figured out how to make a Wiki page stop creating hyperlinks. Sad thing is my millennial employees would probably laugh at me if they read this…



No more plugs for Woolford I promise, but their bodies (body suits) are the most comfortable (I don't do the thong versions). I used to by the T-shirt versions to wear under flippy skirts in the Summer, not even a line between tee and underwear. Sometimes I wear leotards or swimming costumes too. 

Look up Eres, but don't faint at the prices, I only ever look at sale time.


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> I was just thinking about this as I have my eye on a couple bags but want to let go of a few before adding anything else to my collection. Part of me is worried about regretting letting go of something but when I think back on all of the bags I’ve bought and sold thus far, I don’t regret letting go of any of them. The one I think back the most fondly of is one of my Michael Kors Hamilton bags in the luggage color. She was a beauty! I ended up selling it to a friend from college and I was glad to see it go to someone who would use it since I hadn’t been reaching for it.
> 
> View attachment 5436467



Omg I remember those MK bags!!! They were like the IT contemporary-designer bag, everybody had one. Mine was a creamy white color. Great bag, although heavy as I recall.



baghabitz34 said:


> I’m impressed you made it this far before catching it. I’ve already had it twice.



Same, girl… same.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> You have great style and know _exactly_ what you're doing, but I disagree on one point, YOU could rock _anything _(you want)! Think it, live it, be it!
> 
> I have some unworn (as in not outside) navy women's loafers (from '71). Everyone in the Gucci Forum said to wear them but they're so perfect. The quality is OMG  . Where is that quality now? Even my Hermes shoes are not as fine.
> 
> Are these like your mother's?
> 
> View attachment 5436632
> View attachment 5436633
> View attachment 5436634


Thank you! I love your taste, so your compliment is extra special! 

absolutely wear your moms gucci loafers. While the quality is no longer the same today, it would be a shame to not wear. DH is picky about shoes, so he buys trunk show from smaller makers now like Corthay. The quality is comparably to the old gucci, but of course the prices make you wince. However, since I wear a lot of birkenstocks, I joke with DH that my shoe and underwear budget is a lot less than his lol

my mom was an investment banker and had at least 10 pairs (with skirted suit, button down shirt, and stockings p, that was the unofficial uniform lol). My favorite had gold HW, not horsebit, and  sellier decorative welting in front, and matching hW embe deed in a chunky wooden heel. In the 1980s, mom and I did a purging and donated everything as too retro. Sadly the decade?  before she wore Roger Vivier, and we didn’t keep those either


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Thank you! I love your taste, so your compliment is extra special!
> 
> absolutely wear your moms gucci loafers. While the quality is no longer the same today, it would be a shame to not wear. DH is picky about shoes, so he buys trunk show from smaller makers now like Corthay. The quality is comparably to the old gucci, but of course the prices make you wince. However, since I wear a lot of birkenstocks, I joke with DH that my shoe and underwear budget is a lot less than his lol
> 
> my mom was an investment banker and had at least 10 pairs (with skirted suit, button down shirt, and stockings p, that was the unofficial uniform lol). My favorite had gold HW, not horsebit, and  sellier decorative welting in front, and matching hW embe deed in a chunky wooden heel. In the 1980s, mom and I did a purging and donated everything as too retro. Sadly the decade?  before she wore Roger Vivier, and we didn’t keep those either



So sad that you didn't have your mother's shoes, sounds like she had great taste even as part of a uniform. 

Those navy loafers weren't my mother's. My mother had bigger feet, but even then she was either into sky-high court shoes (pumps) or SF ballerinas.  I have a high instep so walk out of any shoe without a strap or lace ups.

There are many better mens shoemakers worldwide than womens. Gap in the market!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> So sad that you didn't have your mother's shoes, sounds like she had great taste even as part of a uniform.
> 
> Those navy loafers weren't my mother's. My mother had bigger feet, but even then she was either into sky-high court shoes (pumps) or SF ballerinas.  I have a high instep so walk out of any shoe without a strap or lace ups.
> 
> There are many better mens shoemakers worldwide than womens. Gap in the market!!!!


I think that is because men tend to have less shoes, hold onto them for longer and don’t have the trend turnover women’s shoes do. Men tend to hold onto things until they are trash or don’t fit anymore by a LOT. I think manufacturers know women are typically only going to hold onto a pair until they are “out”, which today means next week, so why put the time, money and effort into lasting quality? You instead they can cut corners and either make higher profit or sell for less money (increase volume sold) and aid their bottom line. In the houses, that also means they have more money to throw at “art” like glossy PR and loss leaders like runway shows and haute couture that raise profile and buzz, but not cash. I think it is that way for clothes too, though as men become more trend and fashion conscious, their clothes quality is suffering too.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jereni said:


> Omg I remember those MK bags!!! They were like the IT contemporary-designer bag, everybody had one. Mine was a creamy white color. Great bag, although heavy as I recall.


 
My Hamiltons were my first “nice bags”  My mom still has my black one - I let her use it for a night out and she decided she was keeping it.  I don’t remember this size being heavy! The North/South one I kept briefly was as big as my torso though. Good memories!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry! I hope you are better soon and can go on your trip.





Cordeliere said:


> What I am hearing from people in my circle who caught it recently is they get over the symptoms quickly but remain low energy for a long time.  I think you are going to need that vacation to rest up in a healing location.





BowieFan1971 said:


> Hope it is very mild and you recover soon. And that it does not mess up your trip.
> 
> Apparently it is going around again…a few people I know just got it but are not very sick. I think the vaccines really help with that.





dcooney4 said:


> I hope you feel better rapidly. Fingers crossed for you!





cowgirlsboots said:


> oh noooooooooooooooooooooooo! I´m so sorry for you! Keeping my fingers crossedeverything will be fine again soon and you can go on your trip!
> Covid seems to hit at the worst times per habit. We all had it twice: for Christmas hols and for the Easter break...  Today, 2 days until the summer break, DH came back from helping a friend sort his garage and casually told me said friend just tested positive...  argh!





msd_bags said:


> I hope you get well in time for your much deserved vacation!





880 said:


> Agree on all of the above. To the members that populate this thread and many others, you are *THE* *Gucci Girl*
> 
> i remember that rue cambon and I like soft minimalism with brutalist tendencies myself, but I feel like an imposter when I try to pull it off. I’m convinced it’s bc I’m a chunky short Asian and therefore don’t wear any form of clothing with irony
> 
> I love gucci loafers, but feel like kicking myself for getting rid of my moms older gucci shoes. She and I wear the same size, and they would be so perfect now. Alas.
> 
> 
> 
> @Katinahat , I’m hoping you feel better soon and go in vacation! Sending positive vibes
> 
> 
> 
> yes this lol
> 
> 
> 
> it’s so nice when you find styles that work so well





baghabitz34 said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery & that you’re able to go on your trip.
> 
> I’m impressed you made it this far before catching it. I’ve already had it twice.





Cordeliere said:


> I am surprised to hear that several posters on this thread have had it twice.   I thought you developed pretty good immunity to it if you had it once.   Was it as bad the second time?





baghabitz34 said:


> Second time was much better, but I’m also vaccinated, which helps. Much milder symptoms & sick for less than a week.





More bags said:


> So sorry to hear you got Covid. I hope you recover fully and feel better soon.


Thanks for everyone’s good wishes. I felt really awful the last few days and haven’t got out of bed but am a bit better this afternoon. Fever and bad cough! I’m hoping that might be the worst. I’m exhausted but I was already exhausted. It might have to be a slow holiday with less sightseeing than intended but there is a week to go still!

Being a key worker I know lots of people who have had it twice. My sister, a doctor, has had it 4 times. The first right at the start pre vaccination made her really ill but it’s got milder each time. It really is a miracle it’s taken this long for me to catch it.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Agree on all of the above. To the members that populate this thread and many others, you are *THE* *Gucci Girl*
> 
> i remember that rue cambon and I like soft minimalism with brutalist tendencies myself, but I feel like an imposter when I try to pull it off. I’m convinced it’s bc I’m a chunky short Asian and therefore don’t wear any form of clothing with irony
> 
> I love gucci loafers, but feel like kicking myself for getting rid of my moms older gucci shoes. She and I wear the same size, and they would be so perfect now. Alas.
> 
> 
> 
> @Katinahat , I’m hoping you feel better soon and go in vacation! Sending positive vibes
> 
> 
> 
> yes this lol
> 
> 
> 
> it’s so nice when you find styles that work so well


My mother and designer goods are not words that go together in a sentence. Clearly it wasn’t right for you at the time.


DME said:


> Thanks to you both! I’m familiar with Wolford, although I’ve never tried it. I’ve heard of both Hanro and Eres, but don’t know much about them; off to Google. I love lululemon for athleisure, but have never tried their underpinnings. I’ve heard they’re not seam-free? That’s a deal-breaker for me, which is part of why I have issues finding something that works. I’m not an enormous fan of underwire, but do love Natori for bras and find them rather comfortable, even the strapless. Thanks for including details on how you find the sizing @880, since that will help as I investigate options!
> 
> ETA: I figured out how to multi-quote! Adding this to my tech wins for the day, since I solved some programming challenges earlier. Nothing too difficult, mind you, but I did learn about something called CamelCase and figured out how to make a Wiki page stop creating hyperlinks. Sad thing is my millennial employees would probably laugh at me if they read this…


Well done on multi quote! I’m interested by all this lingerie chat! Being tiny on top I look to see how all these companies measure sizes. They are all still using the add 4 inches for the band rule that went out ages ago (it was needed pre elastic!). I got remeasured in John Lewis precovid and went from a 34A to a 30D. So much better! I won’t buy from anyone who places me above a 30 band now so I’m happy to stick with John Lewis!


DME said:


> My mom gave me a small, top-handle Versace tote in black leather that she was no longer using. It had a small silver Medusa head where each strap connected to the bag (so four total); they weren’t too loud. The bag was small for me, so I ended up selling it. Not sure I made the right call on that sale, but I wasn’t using it, so… I had DD watch “The Assassination of Gianni Versace” with me earlier this year and now she’s obsessed with Versace! We learned you can have lunch at his old mansion in Miami, so might take her in August when we’re there for vacation.


Another mother who at least appreciates that other people might like designer fashion!


papertiger said:


> Gucci actually did a dark magenta in grained calf BTH in 2011 shw  (funny how I remember LOL). Wish I'd bought it. All year round pink.
> 
> Photo credit Jodies Closet
> 
> View attachment 5436635


I love this bag! The colour is incredible.


papertiger said:


> No more plugs for Woolford I promise, but their bodies (body suits) are the most comfortable (I don't do the thong versions). I used to by the T-shirt versions to wear under flippy skirts in the Summer, not even a line between tee and underwear. Sometimes I wear leotards or swimming costumes too.
> 
> Look up Eres, but don't faint at the prices, I only ever look at sale time.


Wow, but still seeing the plus 4 inch rule going on! I’m surprised such makes do that as exclusive London boutiques don’t anymore. 


Jereni said:


> Omg I remember those MK bags!!! They were like the IT contemporary-designer bag, everybody had one. Mine was a creamy white color. Great bag, although heavy as I recall.
> 
> 
> 
> Same, girl… same.


Everyone seemed to be carrying MK back in the day. I’m afraid it put me off a bit. I’ve given my sister my only MK bag. I wear my leather jacket still though.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> My mother and designer goods are not words that go together in a sentence. Clearly it wasn’t right for you at the time.
> 
> Well done on multi quote! I’m interested by all this lingerie chat! Being tiny on top I look to see how all these companies measure sizes. They are all still using the add 4 inches for the band rule that went out ages ago (it was needed pre elastic!). I got remeasured in John Lewis precovid and went from a 34A to a 30D. So much better! I won’t buy from anyone who places me above a 30 band now so I’m happy to stick with John Lewis!
> 
> Another mother who at least appreciates that other people might like designer fashion!



My mother and designer goods don’t belong in a sentence, either, but she did go through a phase in the late eighties through the late nineties where she purchased some luxury pieces; the Versace was one. I’ve ended up with most of them over the years, at least bags and jewelry. I’m several inches taller and about a shoe size larger, so those wouldn’t work for me.

Ah, bra shopping. Hate it! Someone on this thread posted a great Reddit link about sizing several pages back. (My apologies for not remembering who!) I found that really informative!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for everyone’s good wishes. I felt really awful the last few days and haven’t got out of bed but am a bit better this afternoon. Fever and bad cough! I’m hoping that might be the worst. I’m exhausted but I was already exhausted. It might have to be a slow holiday with less sightseeing than intended but there is a week to go still!
> 
> Being a key worker I know lots of people who have had it twice. My sister, a doctor, has had it 4 times. The first right at the start pre vaccination made her really ill but it’s got milder each time. It really is a miracle it’s taken this long for me to catch it.



Also sending along well wishes to you! My family has done a good job of avoiding covid but my son started daycare in March and my husband works outside of the home (although at a cancer hospital so they’re very careful) and with it never going away, it really does feel like an eventuality.


----------



## poleneceline

Trying to not buy any more handbags this year. So far it's been pretty easy. I haven't been seriously tempted even though I still check purseblog and purseforum every day. Fingers crossed!


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> My mother and designer goods don’t belong in a sentence, either, but she did go through a phase in the late eighties through the late nineties where she purchased some luxury pieces; the Versace was one. I’ve ended up with most of them over the years, at least bags and jewelry. I’m several inches taller and about a shoe size larger, so those wouldn’t work for me.
> 
> Ah, bra shopping. Hate it! Someone on this thread posted a great Reddit link about sizing several pages back. (My apologies for not remembering who!) I found that really informative!


I wish my mother had been into designer purses. As I remember, she had Ferragamo shoes and Pucci dresses but no designer purses.

When I got my first bra, my mom took me to a foundation store where they measured me and fitted me. Those kind of stores don't exist anymore, I don't think. At 11 years old, I wore a 32C. I know it isn't everyone's cup of tea but I've been happy with Victoria's Secret for about the last 20 years. They were the first company in my memory that offered pretty bras to people who had large cup sizes. I can get triple Ds in beautiful colors. Before I found them, I had to get bras that looked like armor.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> I wish my mother had been into designer purses. As I remember, she had Ferragamo shoes and Pucci dresses but no designer purses.
> 
> When I got my first bra, my mom took me to a foundation store where they measured me and fitted me. Those kind of stores don't exist anymore, I don't think. At 11 years old, I wore a 32C. I know it isn't everyone's cup of tea but I've been happy with Victoria's Secret for about the last 20 years. They were the first company in my memory that offered pretty bras to people who had large cup sizes. I can get triple Ds in beautiful colors. Before I found them, I had to get bras that looked like armor.



Victoria‘s Secret has sadly never worked for me. Due to weight fluctuations and pregnancy, I’ve worn everything from a 34A to a 36B to my current 34C, at least in Natori and Chantelle; for some reason other brands in that size don’t work for me. So much for measurements! Despite not having what I would consider a huge chest, I’ve never been into push-up bras and too many of theirs in my size are exactly that. And for some reason they drop me down a band size and up me a cup size, which never seems to work out. I prefer a T-shirt style, lightly lined to even me out and hide all the bits, but nothing too padded. They’re often hard to find…

ETA: @papertiger,  checked out Eres before I read your words of caution and, yikes, definitely not cheap! But they look beautiful and well-made. I’ll have to stalk the sales and see if I can find somewhere locally that I can check them out in person to get a feel for what might work. Also looking at the Wolford and Hanro suggestions.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> Victoria‘s Secret has sadly never worked for me. Due to weight fluctuations and pregnancy, I’ve worn everything from a 34A to a 36B to my current 34C, at least in Natori and Chantelle; for some reason other brands in that size don’t work for me. So much for measurements! Despite not having what I would consider huge chest, I’ve never been into push-up bras and too many of theirs in my size are exactly that  And for some reason they drop me down a band size and up me a cup size, which never seems to work out. I prefer a T-shirt style, lightly lined to even me out and hide all the bits, but nothing too padded. They’re often hard to find…
> 
> ETA: @papertiger,  checked out Eres before I read your words of caution and, yikes, definitely not cheap! But they look beautiful and well-made. I’ll have to stalk the sales and see if I can find somewhere locally that I can check them out in person to get a feel for what might work. Also looking at the Wolford and Hanro suggestions.


A lot of VS bras are push up. I wear Dream Angels demi which just have light padding. I never allow them to measure me. I don't think they know what they are doing. I believe once they did and came up with a completely different size that wasn't even close. I just buy the same size I've been buying.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I hate bra shopping almost as much as swimsuit shopping. I only go when my bras are worn out or my weight changes to the point I have to. I will go to stores with large selections and try on every one I think might work. I need underwire and would love an unlined one but no one seems to make that combo anymore, so as lightly lined as possible. I need the cups to be a certain shape and a wider band in the back. I always have had a hard time with bras, especially when I was younger/thinner and was somewhere between an A and B cup, plus I was uneven enough that fitting both breasts well was a challenge. Now that I am heavier, I am more even and a more standard cup size. The selection of non-push up/padded bras in my current size 36C is much easier to find. I hate VS and will not djio there because they do not appreciate small breasted women who don’t have a problem with the natural size of their breasts. They only offer either bralettes with no support or shaping or megs padded bras in A to B cups. I found it really insulting. But now tgat I am heavier, I have a new problem…finding panties that fit me right, don’t ride up, aren’t too high or low waisted and don’t cause lumps/rolls. Every time I do, they get discontinued! Argh!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for everyone’s good wishes. I felt really awful the last few days and haven’t got out of bed but am a bit better this afternoon. Fever and bad cough! I’m hoping that might be the worst. I’m exhausted but I was already exhausted. It might have to be a slow holiday with less sightseeing than intended but there is a week to go still!
> 
> Being a key worker I know lots of people who have had it twice. My sister, a doctor, has had it 4 times. The first right at the start pre vaccination made her really ill but it’s got milder each time. It really is a miracle it’s taken this long for me to catch it.


I glad your feeling a little better already. I really want you to be able to go on your trip.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I am surprised to hear that several posters on this thread have had it twice.   I thought you developed pretty good immunity to it if you had it once.   Was it as bad the second time?



I had it twice, too. Maybe even one more time before the first official diagnose. When the whole thing started I fell ill and was miserable for at least 3 weeks- totally down physically and mentally, almost dumb on both ears. Back then I classified my state as flu and did not get a test. DH told me not to be a sissy. Then Christmas 21 DS brought it back from school. I immediately developped bad symptoms and got a PCR. DH too. We both were really sick. It lasted 2 weeks for me, 3 for him. DS recovered within a week. And then the Easter break 22 arrived and DS brought it home from a friend´s house. It wasn´t more than two days of feeling awful for all 3 of us (yes, we all got it again!) and within a week we were fine again- and the school holidays were over. I guess it were different variants.


----------



## coffee2go

I swear I’m not shopping for the next  bag  but somehow this shade of blue caught my attention and I really love it! This is first time I even liked YSL Lou Lou bag, somehow I find it too boring for me in the classic black leather, but this blue leather with gold hardware is amazing combo! And same for Givenchy Antigona mini, some new variation they released, it’s really cute!


----------



## JVSXOXO

DME said:


> Victoria‘s Secret has sadly never worked for me. Due to weight fluctuations and pregnancy, I’ve worn everything from a 34A to a 36B to my current 34C, at least in Natori and Chantelle; for some reason other brands in that size don’t work for me. So much for measurements! Despite not having what I would consider a huge chest, I’ve never been into push-up bras and too many of theirs in my size are exactly that. And for some reason they drop me down a band size and up me a cup size, which never seems to work out. I prefer a T-shirt style, lightly lined to even me out and hide all the bits, but nothing too padded. They’re often hard to find…
> 
> ETA: @papertiger,  checked out Eres before I read your words of caution and, yikes, definitely not cheap! But they look beautiful and well-made. I’ll have to stalk the sales and see if I can find somewhere locally that I can check them out in person to get a feel for what might work. Also looking at the Wolford and Hanro suggestions.



VS bras never really worked with my shape but they were always the prettiest option so I wore their bras for years until I gave ThirdLove a try a couple years ago. I haven’t looked back!


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> I swear I’m not shopping for the next  bag  but somehow this shade of blue caught my attention and I really love it! This is first time I even liked YSL Lou Lou bag, somehow I find it too boring for me in the classic black leather, but this blue leather with gold hardware is amazing combo! And same for Givenchy Antigona mini, some new variation they released, it’s really cute!


It sure looks great with what you are wearing.  If that is your typical style, then this bag is a winner.


----------



## coffee2go

Cordeliere said:


> It sure looks great with what you are wearing.  If that is your typical style, then this bag is a winner.



Yeah, the navy blue is my favorite color! But since most of my clothes are dark blue or navy blue, I use bags as a pop of color, so usually go with jewel-tones red, green and so. The only blue bag I have is a very navy blue shopper tote from Maxmara. These two bags are so tempting, but gonna hold off for few months and see if I feel about them the same way I did today. Retail stores do a great job of visual merchandising, so it’s easy to get tempted!


----------



## coffee2go

poleneinblack said:


> Trying to not buy any more handbags this year. So far it's been pretty easy. I haven't been seriously tempted even though I still check purseblog and purseforum every day. Fingers crossed!



When I’m going for a walk around the city, I usually notice which bags people are carrying, it’s so fun to see what’s really out there unlike the social media, where it’s so over saturated with same brands and styles. I spot so many cute non-branded bags and then I think why this person might like this style, what’s the story behind that bag purchase, how many years she might be using that bag. Also when I spot bags that are “out of style” according to influencers and YouTubers, it’s cool to see how a person styled that bag. Today I spotted a blue velvet Gucci GG Marmont, and the girl totally rocked that bag! And then I saw one girl carrying a black D&G Sicily bag and it looked simple and elegant.


----------



## Cordeliere

coffee2go said:


> When I’m going for a walk around the city, I usually notice which bags people are carrying, it’s so fun to see what’s really out there unlike the social media, where it’s so over saturated with same brands and styles. I spot so many cute non-branded bags and then I think why this person might like this style, what’s the story behind that bag purchase, how many years she might be using that bag. Also when I spot bags that are “out of style” according to influencers and YouTubers, it’s cool to see how a person styled that bag. Today I spotted a blue velvet Gucci GG Marmont, and the girl totally rocked that bag! And then I saw one girl carrying a black D&G Sicily bag and it looked simple and elegant.


Bag watching is as good as people watching.    Yesterday I was in a facial spa place waiting to be called back.  The woman paying at the counter had a black Chanel double flap.   To me her particular bag did not look good.  The quilting was not crisp.  I started to wonder if it was a fake.   I have never studied Chanel so I don't know.    Lately I am noticing how the quality or lack thereof in bags is noticeable.   I never used to notice that.


----------



## 880

coffee2go said:


> blue velvet Gucci GG Marmont


I always meant to buy that bc I adore velvet. Then decided it wasn’t for me Bc of the velvet and the logo.  But I love seeing them.


----------



## JenJBS

As a child of the 80's I couldn't resist this for $60...  Rebecca Minkoff Black Cat MAB.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> As a child of the 80's I couldn't resist this for $60...  Rebecca Minkoff Black Cat MAB.
> 
> View attachment 5437142


This is such a cool bag.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I wish my mother had been into designer purses. As I remember, she had Ferragamo shoes and Pucci dresses but no designer purses.
> 
> When I got my first bra, my mom took me to a foundation store where they measured me and fitted me. Those kind of stores don't exist anymore, I don't think. At 11 years old, I wore a 32C. I know it isn't everyone's cup of tea but I've been happy with Victoria's Secret for about the last 20 years. They were the first company in my memory that offered pretty bras to people who had large cup sizes. I can get triple Ds in beautiful colors. Before I found them, I had to get bras that looked like armor.


I think I have the opposite problem. It’s so hard to get a decent choice in a smaller band!


DME said:


> Victoria‘s Secret has sadly never worked for me. Due to weight fluctuations and pregnancy, I’ve worn everything from a 34A to a 36B to my current 34C, at least in Natori and Chantelle; for some reason other brands in that size don’t work for me. So much for measurements! Despite not having what I would consider a huge chest, I’ve never been into push-up bras and too many of theirs in my size are exactly that. And for some reason they drop me down a band size and up me a cup size, which never seems to work out. I prefer a T-shirt style, lightly lined to even me out and hide all the bits, but nothing too padded. They’re often hard to find…
> 
> ETA: @papertiger,  checked out Eres before I read your words of caution and, yikes, definitely not cheap! But they look beautiful and well-made. I’ll have to stalk the sales and see if I can find somewhere locally that I can check them out in person to get a feel for what might work. Also looking at the Wolford and Hanro suggestions.


I laughed out loud when the SA said she wanted to put me in a 30C and even more so when she said a D. I’d been an A cup all my life - or so I thought. I went up a band when I got older in error because another SA suggested that. I measure at 28 so if they do the add 4 (or 5 if in between) thing it makes me a 32. That’s means if I’m bigger and measure 29 they put me in a 34 - no support at all! The band does most of the work.

There is a big difference between a D in a 30 back with bigger bands btw as I’m still tiny! In a 34 I be an A!


whateve said:


> A lot of VS bras are push up. I wear Dream Angels demi which just have light padding. I never allow them to measure me. I don't think they know what they are doing. I believe once they did and came up with a completely different size that wasn't even close. I just buy the same size I've been buying.


I’m a big fan of push up but then a C/D cup in a 30 is still very small!!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I hate bra shopping almost as much as swimsuit shopping. I only go when my bras are worn out or my weight changes to the point I have to. I will go to stores with large selections and try on every one I think might work. I need underwire and would love an unlined one but no one seems to make that combo anymore, so as lightly lined as possible. I need the cups to be a certain shape and a wider band in the back. I always have had a hard time with bras, especially when I was younger/thinner and was somewhere between an A and B cup, plus I was uneven enough that fitting both breasts well was a challenge. Now that I am heavier, I am more even and a more standard cup size. The selection of non-push up/padded bras in my current size 36C is much easier to find. I hate VS and will not djio there because they do not appreciate small breasted women who don’t have a problem with the natural size of their breasts. They only offer either bralettes with no support or shaping or megs padded bras in A to B cups. I found it really insulting. But now tgat I am heavier, I have a new problem…finding panties that fit me right, don’t ride up, aren’t too high or low waisted and don’t cause lumps/rolls. Every time I do, they get discontinued! Argh!!!!


I hear your pain - I’m uneven too. And I agree, many companies don’t make bras for people like me either! I’m still a woman even if I’m small chested!



JVSXOXO said:


> VS bras never really worked with my shape but they were always the prettiest option so I wore their bras for years until I gave ThirdLove a try a couple years ago. I haven’t looked back!


Not heard of them - must look them up!


----------



## Katinahat

coffee2go said:


> I swear I’m not shopping for the next  bag  but somehow this shade of blue caught my attention and I really love it! This is first time I even liked YSL Lou Lou bag, somehow I find it too boring for me in the classic black leather, but this blue leather with gold hardware is amazing combo! And same for Givenchy Antigona mini, some new variation they released, it’s really cute!


Looks like you are having a lovely time shopping! I love the blue YSL too - definitely an amazing combo. I like navy and gold together. Both great bags. Are you buying or just looking?


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> This is such a cool bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> I had it twice, too. Maybe even one more time before the first official diagnose. When the whole thing started I fell ill and was miserable for at least 3 weeks- totally down physically and mentally, almost dumb on both ears. Back then I classified my state as flu and did not get a test. DH told me not to be a sissy. Then Christmas 21 DS brought it back from school. I immediately developped bad symptoms and got a PCR. DH too. We both were really sick. It lasted 2 weeks for me, 3 for him. DS recovered within a week. And then the Easter break 22 arrived and DS brought it home from a friend´s house. It wasn´t more than two days of feeling awful for all 3 of us (yes, we all got it again!) and within a week we were fine again- and the school holidays were over. I guess it were different variants.


Oh poor you! Sounds really rough! I do not want to get this again. I’m now just struggling with a terrible heavy cold but am totally exhausted! I hope that picks up soon.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> As a child of the 80's I couldn't resist this for $60...  Rebecca Minkoff Black Cat MAB.
> 
> View attachment 5437142


Bargain and I love the pink piping on the black. Very cool!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I sold an additional bag I was on the fence about…a navy Gucci mono Boston bag. I loved a lot of things about it but it just felt a little too big/bulky and “in your face” with the logo TBH. Since I started wearing more colored bags, a navy bag as a neutral with jeans was also something I was not reaching for as much. So I spent $40 and got a Minkoff navy bag in that Clemence-like leather I have come to love. If I don’t reach for it a lot but still have a need for navy, I can keep this guilt free. If I don’t reach for it at all, Minkoff sells well and I can get my money back. 
While shopping for this, I saw this sling bag in navy but bought this H gold colored one for $40 as well, both pre-loved. Same chewy leather. I bought it as a trial for a H Evie or Vespa, which I have eyed for a while but was not sure about. So this is my tester bag…if I use and love it, I will get one. If I don’t, I won’t without regret or second guessing. It is almost the exact same size as a PM. The original strap is leather but I had this and like it better…


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok…I have a dilemma.

My first LV was a pre-loved Bucket GM with a sticky interior I peeled out and cleaned. It was affordable enough for me to plunge into premium designer bags and I loved that it was structured but casual enough to wear a lot. I thought at the time it was the only high end designer bag I would ever have…LOL! When I did an earlier purge, I sold it because I had bought the Kelly unplanned with the intent to sell it and then could not part with it. So I felt pressured to sell sone bags to recoup some money. But I felt sad when it sold and a few times, even as recently as two weeks ago, wished I had kept it as it was the perfect bag for that moment. 

To the dilemma…a reseller was having a sale on LV so I bought some bags to  clean up and sell. Working on them, I have rediscovered an appreciation for LV canvas and the quality of their vintage bags. One of the bags I bought was a Bucket GM with the pouch and a sticky interior. I do not think this bag was ever used. The vachetta is pristine and a perfect light gold, and the canvas is crisp and bright. All the original paperwork was in the pocket. It is a time consuming but easy clean that I will not have to get wet, so the vachetta will stay pristine. It is a unicorn I can sell for top dollar! But it is a unicorn that I do not think I will be able to easily find again in this condition (this bag has been discontinued for a long time) and not at this price.

I think I want to keep it. I can sell the pouch, which I honestly don’t think I will use, for almost the cost of the whole thing. There is also a LV I love but do not use much because I don’t want to damage it (the red Vernis). Should I sell the Bucket and make some bank? Should I keep the bag and sell the pouch? Should I sell the Vernis and keep both? Or should I sell the the Vernis and pouch and keep the bag?

Help!


----------



## dcooney4

What are you using today if anything. I put on my funky skirt . Stuck some pink yoga shorts underneath and added my bucket bag.


----------



## dcooney4




----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok…I have a dilemma.
> 
> My first LV was a pre-loved Bucket GM with a sticky interior I peeled out and cleaned. It was affordable enough for me to plunge into premium designer bags and I loved that it was structured but casual enough to wear a lot. I thought at the time it was the only high end designer bag I would ever have…LOL! When I did an earlier purge, I sold it because I had bought the Kelly unplanned with the intent to sell it and then could not part with it. So I felt pressured to sell sone bags to recoup some money. But I felt sad when it sold and a few times, even as recently as two weeks ago, wished I had kept it as it was the perfect bag for that moment.
> 
> To the dilemma…a reseller was having a sale on LV so I bought some bags to  clean up and sell. Working on them, I have rediscovered an appreciation for LV canvas and the quality of their vintage bags. One of the bags I bought was a Bucket GM with the pouch and a sticky interior. I do not think this bag was ever used. The vachetta is pristine and a perfect light gold, and the canvas is crisp and bright. All the original paperwork was in the pocket. It is a time consuming but easy clean that I will not have to get wet, so the vachetta will stay pristine. It is a unicorn I can sell for top dollar! But it is a unicorn that I do not think I will be able to easily find again in this condition (this bag has been discontinued for a long time) and not at this price.
> 
> I think I want to keep it. I can sell the pouch, which I honestly don’t think I will use, for almost the cost of the whole thing. There is also a LV I love but do not use much because I don’t want to damage it (the red Vernis). Should I sell the Bucket and make some bank? Should I keep the bag and sell the pouch? Should I sell the Vernis and keep both? Or should I sell the the Vernis and pouch and keep the bag?
> 
> Help!



You regretted selling the bucket bag before. I think you might have even more regret doing so a second time. I'd vote sell the pouch, keep the bucket bag and vernis. Then in a few months reassess whether to keep the vernis or sell it.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok…I have a dilemma.
> 
> My first LV was a pre-loved Bucket GM with a sticky interior I peeled out and cleaned. It was affordable enough for me to plunge into premium designer bags and I loved that it was structured but casual enough to wear a lot. I thought at the time it was the only high end designer bag I would ever have…LOL! When I did an earlier purge, I sold it because I had bought the Kelly unplanned with the intent to sell it and then could not part with it. So I felt pressured to sell sone bags to recoup some money. But I felt sad when it sold and a few times, even as recently as two weeks ago, wished I had kept it as it was the perfect bag for that moment.
> 
> To the dilemma…a reseller was having a sale on LV so I bought some bags to  clean up and sell. Working on them, I have rediscovered an appreciation for LV canvas and the quality of their vintage bags. One of the bags I bought was a Bucket GM with the pouch and a sticky interior. I do not think this bag was ever used. The vachetta is pristine and a perfect light gold, and the canvas is crisp and bright. All the original paperwork was in the pocket. It is a time consuming but easy clean that I will not have to get wet, so the vachetta will stay pristine. It is a unicorn I can sell for top dollar! But it is a unicorn that I do not think I will be able to easily find again in this condition (this bag has been discontinued for a long time) and not at this price.
> 
> I think I want to keep it. I can sell the pouch, which I honestly don’t think I will use, for almost the cost of the whole thing. There is also a LV I love but do not use much because I don’t want to damage it (the red Vernis). Should I sell the Bucket and make some bank? Should I keep the bag and sell the pouch? Should I sell the Vernis and keep both? Or should I sell the the Vernis and pouch and keep the bag?
> 
> Help!


I sold my bucket and pouch a while ago separately as we got more money that way. Mine was the petite model but it was worth doing it like that. Sell the pouch keep the bucket. If you find your not using it then sell it too.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Bargain and I love the pink piping on the black. Very cool!



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Using this one…


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Please disregard the mess...
Isn't the shiny leather amazing? I'm really happy with my 150€ bargain.


----------



## coffee2go

Katinahat said:


> Looks like you are having a lovely time shopping! I love the blue YSL too - definitely an amazing combo. I like navy and gold together. Both great bags. Are you buying or just looking?



just looking! I just got a new Chloe bag, and overall got 5 new bags in 2022 already, I think it’s more than enough for now


----------



## BowieFan1971

Work in progress, but here is the unicorn….there’s even traces of the red glazing!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Oh poor you! Sounds really rough! I do not want to get this again. I’m now just struggling with a terrible heavy cold but am totally exhausted! I hope that picks up soon.


Get well soon! Please make sure to get a lot of rest. Your feeling exhausted is to be taken seriously! This darned virus is really good at making one feel exhausted both physically and mentally.


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> In my little universe I think about colour all the time
> 
> What I mean by complex pinks is, for example, a white-blue-pink or a blackened red-pink, both will still be bright even though the white (lighter) and black (darker) have taken the 'pop' down a notch or two.  Other versions of complex pinks: grey pinks (dusky/dusty pinks) and brown-pinks, which are usually created by adding a little green (opposition) to the pink, and then white to soften (green is already a secondary colour, but the green will be bluer not yellower otherwise it'll be a dusky salmon) or in the case of brown-pink, a mix where 2 opposite colours are introduced but the red predominates, which can make a neutral from the colour. The second two examples are more neutral pinks, _completely_ different to 'pop' pinks.
> 
> I could see you in a cool, dusty pink like Hermes Glycine from a few seasons ago as a neutral, or a blackened magenta (which I think would suit you too) a sultry, but still clear pink-purple.
> 
> Like all colours, it's about finding _your_ shade. The problem with fashion and (bl**dy) Pantone is that many brands follow suit (look at mid-bright-green and pastel lilac now). We often have to wait until our shade comes around.
> 
> Complex colours are very difficult to photograph but I've tried to find accurate renditions. light-type changes colours.
> 
> Glycine (the back view of tis B was the closest to true IMO) without making it more grey or 'fleshy'
> 
> View attachment 5435951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackened magenta (AA are calling it 'Royal Magenta'). Apparently it reads 'berry' in direct sunlight because bright sunlight always adds (reflects back) yellow. If you like this, you are in luck because it's Axaltas;automotive colour of the year ('22) (they make paints not handbags though)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435954


Wow, thank you for the color analysis! I agree that the first (H Glycine) would be lovely on me. Royal Magenta, or berry, used to be a fabulous shade for me, but as my hair has "lightened" (Hah! Turned grey!) bright colors like this tend to wash me out. 

If my hair ever goes pure white, I think the brights would be perfect, just as they were when my hair was dark. But that might not ever happen. My Mom is 97, and her hair is still grey!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!
> 
> I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.
> 
> My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!


Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry! First that you have Covid, and second that it's so close to your vacation. 

May you & your family heal quickly, test negative ASAP, and be able to take your (much-needed) trip.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5437557
> View attachment 5437559
> View attachment 5437559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work in progress, but here is the unicorn….there’s even traces of the red glazing!
> 
> View attachment 5437556



Wow, that vachetta really is pristine!

I’m curious about the sticky interior. I have a PM bucket that was a gift from my father and stepmother for my 31st birthday back in 2003. While I don’t use the bag a lot anymore, I did have it out just recently and the interior seems fine to me. I use the pouch more often, as it’s a good catch-all, and that also seems fine. Any idea if the stickiness is a common problem with these bags, or tied to a certain set of manufacturing years, or a result of the way the bag was stored? I’m hoping to protect my bag from that fate if at all possible!

As to your dilemma, I vote to keep the bag. I suspect you’ll regret it if you don’t. If you’ll use the pouch, then keep that, too; otherwise sell. As for the Vernis, is there a chance you’ll miss it? If not, then sell. If on the fence, then keep for a few more months and reassess. I find red a hard color to wear in the summer, which may be part of why you’re on the fence, but you may be craving it when the first sign of cool, crisp fall air comes rolling in.


----------



## Jereni

coffee2go said:


> A brand or style I was never that crazy about until I bought one:
> 
> For me it’s definitely Chloe! I never was into their bags until I got my two Chloe C bags, one in small and one in mini size and now there is this third new addition to my little Chloe collection. The leather and hardware quality is amazing, taking into consideration Chloe loves to use lots of hardware. Also the price/quality relation is great too, considering constant price increases at other brands, I feel like I get a pretty good deal with Chloe, which do discount their styles. Some bags maybe too trendy, but the styles I got I waited for the trend to pass off and got them cause I genuinely liked the bags, not because of a trend. Like Daria bag caught my attention once it hit the runway, but the original style had too many handles in my opinion, I’m glad they released the mini version with just one top handle, it has much a cleaner look



Chloe is very nice, I have struggled with that brand tho. So many times they make a bag that is close to being right (for me), and then there’s something about it that’s just ‘off’. I like yours tho.



Katinahat said:


> It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!
> 
> I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.
> 
> My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!



I am very sorry to hear this and your later posts which shared that you were feeling pretty sick. My first round of COVID was a bit intense for a day or two. Feel better soon



Cordeliere said:


> I am surprised to hear that several posters on this thread have had it twice.   I thought you developed pretty good immunity to it if you had it once.   Was it as bad the second time?



My first time was really rough for about 3 days and then two long weeks of constant coughing. I didn’t realize it was COVID at the time as there were less than 5 confirmed cases in the U.S. But now I’m convinced it was. My second time was Omicron and it was only about a day and a half of feeling rotten, then it was gone like poof. It was gone before I got the test result back that said it was positive.



Katinahat said:


> Everyone seemed to be carrying MK back in the day. I’m afraid it put me off a bit. I’ve given my sister my only MK bag. I wear my leather jacket still though.



I will confess I’m still worn out on MK, I had a few but they are so ubiquitous that I just can’t anymore. 



DME said:


> Victoria‘s Secret has sadly never worked for me. Due to weight fluctuations and pregnancy, I’ve worn everything from a 34A to a 36B to my current 34C, at least in Natori and Chantelle; for some reason other brands in that size don’t work for me. So much for measurements! Despite not having what I would consider a huge chest, I’ve never been into push-up bras and too many of theirs in my size are exactly that. And for some reason they drop me down a band size and up me a cup size, which never seems to work out. I prefer a T-shirt style, lightly lined to even me out and hide all the bits, but nothing too padded. They’re often hard to find…
> 
> ETA: @papertiger,  checked out Eres before I read your words of caution and, yikes, definitely not cheap! But they look beautiful and well-made. I’ll have to stalk the sales and see if I can find somewhere locally that I can check them out in person to get a feel for what might work. Also looking at the Wolford and Hanro suggestions.





whateve said:


> A lot of VS bras are push up. I wear Dream Angels demi which just have light padding. I never allow them to measure me. I don't think they know what they are doing. I believe once they did and came up with a completely different size that wasn't even close. I just buy the same size I've been buying.



I’d been doing badly with VS for a few years and lucked out with them very recently actually, got three new bras that work great. It took me ignoring their measurements and going up a size but at least I figured out what works now.



coffee2go said:


> When I’m going for a walk around the city, I usually notice which bags people are carrying, it’s so fun to see what’s really out there unlike the social media, where it’s so over saturated with same brands and styles. I spot so many cute non-branded bags and then I think why this person might like this style, what’s the story behind that bag purchase, how many years she might be using that bag. Also when I spot bags that are “out of style” according to influencers and YouTubers, it’s cool to see how a person styled that bag. Today I spotted a blue velvet Gucci GG Marmont, and the girl totally rocked that bag! And then I saw one girl carrying a black D&G Sicily bag and it looked simple and elegant.



I love bag watching! I used to be convinced there was more designer around than there used to be, but it’s probably because I’m paying more attention. I see lots of Gucci, LV, Chanel, Balenciaga, and Saint Laurent where I live (DC area).  Although I mostly see those bags at Tyson’s Galleria or in DC itself, not so much otherwise.

I never see: Dior, Fendi. Not much Hermes either.


----------



## poleneceline

Is anyone currently on a bag ban/ban island or a "no-buy" period of time?


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok…I have a dilemma.
> 
> My first LV was a pre-loved Bucket GM with a sticky interior I peeled out and cleaned. It was affordable enough for me to plunge into premium designer bags and I loved that it was structured but casual enough to wear a lot. I thought at the time it was the only high end designer bag I would ever have…LOL! When I did an earlier purge, I sold it because I had bought the Kelly unplanned with the intent to sell it and then could not part with it. So I felt pressured to sell sone bags to recoup some money. But I felt sad when it sold and a few times, even as recently as two weeks ago, wished I had kept it as it was the perfect bag for that moment.
> 
> To the dilemma…a reseller was having a sale on LV so I bought some bags to  clean up and sell. Working on them, I have rediscovered an appreciation for LV canvas and the quality of their vintage bags. One of the bags I bought was a Bucket GM with the pouch and a sticky interior. I do not think this bag was ever used. The vachetta is pristine and a perfect light gold, and the canvas is crisp and bright. All the original paperwork was in the pocket. It is a time consuming but easy clean that I will not have to get wet, so the vachetta will stay pristine. It is a unicorn I can sell for top dollar! But it is a unicorn that I do not think I will be able to easily find again in this condition (this bag has been discontinued for a long time) and not at this price.
> 
> I think I want to keep it. I can sell the pouch, which I honestly don’t think I will use, for almost the cost of the whole thing. There is also a LV I love but do not use much because I don’t want to damage it (the red Vernis). Should I sell the Bucket and make some bank? Should I keep the bag and sell the pouch? Should I sell the Vernis and keep both? Or should I sell the the Vernis and pouch and keep the bag?
> 
> Help!


You know I love LV, so I’ll say keep the bag!

If you find yourself not using it, you can always sell it later.


----------



## baghabitz34

poleneinblack said:


> Is anyone currently on a bag ban/ban island or a "no-buy" period of time?



No, lol. I am on a slower buy plan though.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> What are you using today if anything. I put on my funky skirt . Stuck some pink yoga shorts underneath and added my bucket bag.


It’s was over 90 F where I am today. So wearing a lightweight, sleeveless dress from Talbots and a Coach Town bucket bag.


I love that it’s blue on the outside but dusty pink inside.


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> Wow, that vachetta really is pristine!
> 
> I’m curious about the sticky interior. I have a PM bucket that was a gift from my father and stepmother for my 31st birthday back in 2003. While I don’t use the bag a lot anymore, I did have it out just recently and the interior seems fine to me. I use the pouch more often, as it’s a good catch-all, and that also seems fine. Any idea if the stickiness is a common problem with these bags, or tied to a certain set of manufacturing years, or a result of the way the bag was stored? I’m hoping to protect my bag from that fate if at all possible!
> 
> As to your dilemma, I vote to keep the bag. I suspect you’ll regret it if you don’t. If you’ll use the pouch, then keep that, too; otherwise sell. As for the Vernis, is there a chance you’ll miss it? If not, then sell. If on the fence, then keep for a few more months and reassess. I find red a hard color to wear in the summer, which may be part of why you’re on the fence, but you may be craving it when the first sign of cool, crisp fall air comes rolling in.


It is a very common problem that is really prevalent in humid climates. That’s why most bags offered by Japanese resellers have the issue. As far as the Vernis, I think I will hold and reassess. I will definitely not use the pouch and should be able to pay most if not all of the cost of the bag with it. The pouches with the chain attached are going for insane prices!


----------



## JenJBS

poleneinblack said:


> Is anyone currently on a bag ban/ban island or a "no-buy" period of time?




I escaped Ban Island last night (after being there less than two weeks... ), but now need to go back. I hope to stay on Ban Island until the Black Friday sales start in November. And my three last bags were ones I wouldn't be able to get later if I waited. '07 purple Bal, limited edition from Fount, and last nights was only $60 on TRR - style no longer made, and doesn't show up on resale often.


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> It’s was over 90 F where I am today. So wearing a lightweight, sleeveless dress from Talbots and a Coach Town bucket bag.
> View attachment 5437821
> 
> I love that it’s blue on the outside but dusty pink inside.


Such a pretty contrast interior.


----------



## Le Roy

JVSXOXO said:


> VS bras never really worked with my shape but they were always the prettiest option so I wore their bras for years until I gave ThirdLove a try a couple years ago. I haven’t looked back!


I agree. VS never fit me well. I tried ThirdLove and loved the cup. However, when I bought the next few, I thought the band‘s length was shorter.. i took the test again but it still said to get the same size. I ended up buying extenders.


----------



## More bags

*June Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*

Bag Rotation: carried 12
Exited 103 items, household items, kids clothing
*June 2022 Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD 2022 Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

As planned, I got to look at lovely bags while travelling. I added a Delvaux small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke (dark grey box calf, matte calf, and joy calf) to my bag wardrobe.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Chloe is very nice, I have struggled with that brand tho. So many times they make a bag that is close to being right (for me), and then there’s something about it that’s just ‘off’. I like yours tho.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very sorry to hear this and your later posts which shared that you were feeling pretty sick. My first round of COVID was a bit intense for a day or two. Feel better soon
> 
> 
> 
> My first time was really rough for about 3 days and then two long weeks of constant coughing. I didn’t realize it was COVID at the time as there were less than 5 confirmed cases in the U.S. But now I’m convinced it was. My second time was Omicron and it was only about a day and a half of feeling rotten, then it was gone like poof. It was gone before I got the test result back that said it was positive.
> 
> 
> 
> I will confess I’m still worn out on MK, I had a few but they are so ubiquitous that I just can’t anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’d been doing badly with VS for a few years and lucked out with them very recently actually, got three new bras that work great. It took me ignoring their measurements and going up a size but at least I figured out what works now.
> 
> 
> 
> I love bag watching! I used to be convinced there was more designer around than there used to be, but it’s probably because I’m paying more attention. I see lots of Gucci, LV, Chanel, Balenciaga, and Saint Laurent where I live (DC area).  Although I mostly see those bags at Tyson’s Galleria or in DC itself, not so much otherwise.
> 
> I never see: Dior, Fendi. Not much Hermes either.


I see mostly LV (mono and DA, not a lot of DE), mostly Neverfulls but some   Speedys with the occasional Pochette, Palm Springs and Bumbag. Rarely do I ever see a style beyond these here. On occasion I will see a Gucci Soho Disco or Marmont, rarer still a Ophidia crossbody or tote. Once in a blue moon I will see a Saint Laurent Lou or a Chanel (typically CF but also a tote once in a while). I once saw a Givenchy Antigona and a client of mine has the only Celine bag (Luggage tote) I have ever seen here. Never see Dior, Fendi, Burberry, Prada, or Hermès. The only time I saw a H was a Kelly while browsing at Saks. My area is pretty boring when it comes to bad spotting and I live in an upper middle class to wealthy suburb.


----------



## 880

poleneinblack said:


> Is anyone currently on a bag ban/ban island or a "no-buy" period of time?




So long as I can afford something, and it will be a forever piece, no. I never return though, and the bags I want tend to be expensive, so I don’t buy many of them and take some time to decide. My SA, DH and I tend to collaborate on the best choices.

i thought some of these bags were cute (brand owned by William Sonoma). A lot of the wicker is apparently made in the Philippines. But, they are not as edgy or urban as I like. 





__





						Wicker & Leather Crossbody Bag With Bamboo Handles | Mark and Graham
					






					www.markandgraham.com
				




this one is more urban








						Mini Kuai Handbag
					

Designed for your on-the-go lifestyle, this handbag features a waterproof design with a fully-lined interior, removable adjustable leather strap, and a petite top handle. Complete with a leather foldover closure, metal hardware, and a convenient dust bag for storage, this bag is sure to be your...




					www.olivela.com


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> *June Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 12
> Exited 103 items, household items, kids clothing
> *June 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> As planned, I got to look at lovely bags while travelling. I added a Delvaux small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke (dark grey box calf, matte calf, and joy calf) to my bag wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5437977


It's gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> It's gorgeous!


Thank you whateve!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

June stats
2 bags in
0 bags out
1 SLGs in
0 SLGs out 

YTD stats
3 bags in
1 bags out
5 SLGs in
7 SLGs out 

I bought two bags this month. I believe I've already showed the kate spade. I'm completely happy with this purchase. The other bag is a Coach I bought at the outlet, but it just got discounted further so I have another one on the way and I'll return the first. I'll show it when I decide to keep it.




I also bought a card case. I absolutely did not need it but I loved the colors. It's made by Brighton.




We traveled for part of the month so I carried the same bag for 2 1/2 weeks. I carried 8 bags this month.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> So long as I can afford something, and it will be a forever piece, no. I never return though, and the bags I want tend to be expensive, so I don’t buy many of them and take some time to decide. My SA, DH and I tend to collaborate on the best choices.
> 
> i thought some of these bags were cute (brand owned by William Sonoma). A lot of the wicker is apparently made in the Philippines. But, they are not as edgy or urban as I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicker & Leather Crossbody Bag With Bamboo Handles | Mark and Graham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.markandgraham.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is more urban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Kuai Handbag
> 
> 
> Designed for your on-the-go lifestyle, this handbag features a waterproof design with a fully-lined interior, removable adjustable leather strap, and a petite top handle. Complete with a leather foldover closure, metal hardware, and a convenient dust bag for storage, this bag is sure to be your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.olivela.com



The bags in that first link remind me of a Kelly Picnic crossed with a Gucci Bamboo Top Handle, but at a fraction of the price! Cute bags in both links.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> It is a very common problem that is really prevalent in humid climates. That’s why most bags offered by Japanese resellers have the issue. As far as the Vernis, I think I will hold and reassess. I will definitely not use the pouch and should be able to pay most if not all of the cost of the bag with it. The pouches with the chain attached are going for insane prices!



Interesting! Now I’m wondering just how humid it has to be? DC can be really sticky in the summer, but we’re not year-round humid, so maybe that helps? I put two rechargeable dehumidifiers in my closet two years ago to help protect my bags, so I’m hoping that works.

Nice that the sale of the pouch will about cover the cost of the bag! My PM has the chain attached to the bag itself and the pouch unclips; later versions had it the other way around. Or maybe they were earlier versions? I do know the shape of the pouch changed over time and that may have also been when they adjusted how the chain works. My pouch looks like the middle sister to the Pochette and the Mini Pochette. I’ve long thought about seeing if I can remove the chain and attach it to the pouch…


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> I escaped Ban Island last night (after being there less than two weeks... ), but now need to go back. I hope to stay on Ban Island until the Black Friday sales start in November. And my three last bags were ones I wouldn't be able to get later if I waited. '07 purple Bal, limited edition from Fount, and last nights was only $60 on TRR - style no longer made, and doesn't show up on resale often.


I have had this same thing. I bought a few this month. Two that are being made at a discount , that I was going to buy next month at full price. One was a color that they no longer have. Another was a one that is mass produced but no longer made. Sold the boysenberry one though to get the port color. The last was the tori that I wore yesterday. To feel less guilt, I put  a bunch of stuff up for sale. Luckily two bags went and some other things too.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *June Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 12
> Exited 103 items, household items, kids clothing
> *June 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> As planned, I got to look at lovely bags while travelling. I added a Delvaux small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke (dark grey box calf, matte calf, and joy calf) to my bag wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5437977


This is a stunner and I adore the silver hardware.


----------



## dcooney4

June Stats
5 Bags in
2 Bags out
1 slg in
1 slg out
A lot of movement this month but my closet still has space. Nothing crazy expensive so feeling good. Trying to buy what I like and enjoy, rather than what is on trend.


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> Interesting! Now I’m wondering just how humid it has to be? DC can be really sticky in the summer, but we’re not year-round humid, so maybe that helps? I put two rechargeable dehumidifiers in my closet two years ago to help protect my bags, so I’m hoping that works.
> 
> Nice that the sale of the pouch will about cover the cost of the bag! My PM has the chain attached to the bag itself and the pouch unclips; later versions had it the other way around. Or maybe they were earlier versions? I do know the shape of the pouch changed over time and that may have also been when they adjusted how the chain works. My pouch looks like the middle sister to the Pochette and the Mini Pochette. I’ve long thought about seeing if I can remove the chain and attach it to the pouch…


I think you should be fine with the dehumidifier. Could always throw a couple silicone packs in there to be sure. If it ever starts to feel a little sticky but is not peeling or bubbling, just take a little baby powder and lightly rub into the lining. That removes the stickiness. I did that in the pockets, but the sides were too far gone.
My pouch is like yours- the chain is attached to the bag, the pouch clips on and off. I just removed the chain from the bag and attached it to the pouch. If I am not using the pouch, don’t need the chain on the bag. I attached it to the pouch. It could still clip to the ring in the bag.

Here is the finished product… unicorn! Can’t believe it! Oh, and the seller for that black Prada bowler has not mailed it after 6 days, so the money may not be an issue….argh! WHY do people do that! And we negotiated the price, so it was definitely an active listing!


----------



## baghabitz34

More bags said:


> *June Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 12
> Exited 103 items, household items, kids clothing
> *June 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> As planned, I got to look at lovely bags while travelling. I added a Delvaux small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke (dark grey box calf, matte calf, and joy calf) to my bag wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5437977


That Delvaux… beautiful, congrats


----------



## baghabitz34

June 2022 Stats:
I was mostly good…
1 SLG in: Coach Nolita 19 in the black quilted leather. Couldn’t resist when I saw it at the outlet.


1 bag in: Swann bag from the new brand Fleuron. There’s a thread about the brand. The leather is so nice, I keep touching it. (Sounds weird out loud, but you all know what I mean.)


It looks a little green in the pic, but it’s a dark taupe.

I carried 15 different bags.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think you should be fine with the dehumidifier. Could always throw a couple silicone packs in there to be sure. If it ever starts to feel a little sticky but is not peeling or bubbling, just take a little baby powder and lightly rub into the lining. That removes the stickiness. I did that in the pockets, but the sides were too far gone.
> My pouch is like yours- the chain is attached to the bag, the pouch clips on and off. I just removed the chain from the bag and attached it to the pouch. If I am not using the pouch, don’t need the chain on the bag. I attached it to the pouch. It could still clip to the ring in the bag.
> 
> Here is the finished product… unicorn! Can’t believe it! Oh, and the seller for that black Prada bowler has not mailed it after 6 days, so the money may not be an issue….argh! WHY do people do that! And we negotiated the price, so it was definitely an active listing!
> View attachment 5438204
> View attachment 5438205
> View attachment 5438206
> View attachment 5438208



Thanks for the baby powder tip! Was it difficult to remove the chain from the bag? I’ve been afraid to touch it for fear of ruining either the bag or the chain. Your pouch looks great this way, and I agree there is no use for the chain when you’re not using the pouch; it just flaps around the inside of the bag. I never understood why they did this. Perhaps it was to encourage more Pochette purchases? The Pochette was in its heyday around the same time I got my Bucket and the pouch that comes with the Bucket is not that much smaller.

ETA: I pulled out my Bucket again this morning to do a more thorough check for stickiness. Happy to report the interior seems none the worse for wear. Whew!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5437557
> View attachment 5437559
> View attachment 5437559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work in progress, but here is the unicorn….there’s even traces of the red glazing!
> 
> View attachment 5437556


I am loving all the bags you have posted and the variety you appreciate from low cost bags to help make decisions to refurbishing higher end bags that just need a little TLC. I wouldn’t have a clue where to start and am too focused on buying new to have any knowledge of the preloved market but you clearly have huge knowledge and skills to make it work for you!

The bucket looks in pristine condition, basically new! Sticky lining would totally put me off but are you managing to get that sorted? I’m seeing from others responses it’s a thing on some bags so not as a result of a spillage.

I’m with other people. Given what you’ve said and your reconditioning skills, I think you should keep it for now and try using it a bit. See if you fall in love. If you do then it’s a keeper. If not then you know it wasn’t to be and don’t have regrets.

The red bag. Do you need to sell? If not then keep it to use occasionally. Red is definitely more of a winter colour, no? You don’t want to be reaching for a winter pop of colour and realise it’s gone!


----------



## 880

@More bags , congrats on your Brillante 
@Katinahat, I am hoping you are feeling better and your trip goes forward



880 said:


> So long as I can afford something, and it will be a forever piece, no. I never return though, and the bags I want tend to be expensive, so I don’t buy many of them and take some time to decide. My SA, DH and I tend to collaborate on the best choices.
> 
> i thought some of these bags were cute (brand owned by William Sonoma). A lot of the wicker is apparently made in the Philippines. But, they are not as edgy or urban as I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicker & Leather Crossbody Bag With Bamboo Handles | Mark and Graham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.markandgraham.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is more urban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Kuai Handbag
> 
> 
> Designed for your on-the-go lifestyle, this handbag features a waterproof design with a fully-lined interior, removable adjustable leather strap, and a petite top handle. Complete with a leather foldover closure, metal hardware, and a convenient dust bag for storage, this bag is sure to be your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.olivela.com


Found some others that are cute (straw will be an experiment, so I don’t want to go to a crazy price point. Plus my mom used to collect straw bags in the 1970s, and she would faint from these prices lol)









						Raffia Bag Raffia Basket Natural Bag Beach Bag Handmade - Etsy
					

This Shoulder Bags item by DOUMFORWOMEN has 59 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Morocco. Listed on Sep 6, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




from this brand:









						DOUMOFFICIAL - Etsy
					

Shop HIGH-END HANDMADE BAGS & SHOES by DOUMOFFICIAL located in Marrakesh, Morocco.




					www.etsy.com
				




the orher reason why I hesitate on many of the models is bc of vegan leather. I’d rather have real leather personally since vegan would be a petrochemical byproduct, but JMO





__





						Fenced Bamboo Clutch - Etsy
					

Our Fenced Bamboo Clutch is a must-have for spring, summer, and fall fashion! Pairs well with flowing pants, sundresses, maxi dresses, and almost all warm-weather apparel. Its unique style and compact size is perfect for travel and is sure to have heads turning everywhere you go!  We cant wait to




					www.etsy.com
				




im not sure how I feel about the wide proliferation of wicker kelly bag dupes; there is even a Birkin one which I didn’t think H made, but I am sure they are very popular

then again, a wicker bag may fall into the area of bags I keep looking at (for my imaginary lifestyle) that I will never actually use. For summer, I have a canvas toile LD around the world embroidery.  I also have an off white pebbled mini Loewe puzzle that is lightweight; cute as a hand carry; collapsible; and relatively under the radar. That’s really all I need since my aesthetic and lifestyle is pretty urban and I no longer carry much


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Please disregard the mess...
> Isn't the shiny leather amazing? I'm really happy with my 150€ bargain.
> View attachment 5437516


Love it!! What a bargain. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Get well soon! Please make sure to get a lot of rest. Your feeling exhausted is to be taken seriously! This darned virus is really good at making one feel exhausted both physically and mentally.


Thanks, got up today for the first time in a week but resting again already! 


ElainePG said:


> Oh, sweetie, I'm so sorry! First that you have Covid, and second that it's so close to your vacation.
> 
> May you & your family heal quickly, test negative ASAP, and be able to take your (much-needed) trip.


Thanks, I’m so touched by your good wishes and understanding how devastating it is to have this just before my trip. 


baghabitz34 said:


> It’s was over 90 F where I am today. So wearing a lightweight, sleeveless dress from Talbots and a Coach Town bucket bag.
> View attachment 5437821
> 
> I love that it’s blue on the outside but dusty pink inside.


Wow, sounds like lovely weather where you see! Nice bag for your outfit choices. 


More bags said:


> *June Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 12
> Exited 103 items, household items, kids clothing
> *June 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> As planned, I got to look at lovely bags while travelling. I added a Delvaux small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke (dark grey box calf, matte calf, and joy calf) to my bag wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5437977


Love your new bag! Great stats on items out and carries! 


whateve said:


> June stats
> 2 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 1 SLGs in
> 0 SLGs out
> 
> YTD stats
> 3 bags in
> 1 bags out
> 5 SLGs in
> 7 SLGs out
> 
> I bought two bags this month. I believe I've already showed the kate spade. I'm completely happy with this purchase. The other bag is a Coach I bought at the outlet, but it just got discounted further so I have another one on the way and I'll return the first. I'll show it when I decide to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 5438051
> 
> 
> I also bought a card case. I absolutely did not need it but I loved the colors. It's made by Brighton.
> 
> View attachment 5438053
> 
> 
> We traveled for part of the month so I carried the same bag for 2 1/2 weeks. I carried 8 bags this month.


Great stats. I love the KS “cloud” and the card case is beautiful!! 


dcooney4 said:


> June Stats
> 5 Bags in
> 2 Bags out
> 1 slg in
> 1 slg out
> A lot of movement this month but my closet still has space. Nothing crazy expensive so feeling good. Trying to buy what I like and enjoy, rather than what is on trend.


Good to still have space. Great stats! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I think you should be fine with the dehumidifier. Could always throw a couple silicone packs in there to be sure. If it ever starts to feel a little sticky but is not peeling or bubbling, just take a little baby powder and lightly rub into the lining. That removes the stickiness. I did that in the pockets, but the sides were too far gone.
> My pouch is like yours- the chain is attached to the bag, the pouch clips on and off. I just removed the chain from the bag and attached it to the pouch. If I am not using the pouch, don’t need the chain on the bag. I attached it to the pouch. It could still clip to the ring in the bag.
> 
> Here is the finished product… unicorn! Can’t believe it! Oh, and the seller for that black Prada bowler has not mailed it after 6 days, so the money may not be an issue….argh! WHY do people do that! And we negotiated the price, so it was definitely an active listing!
> View attachment 5438204
> View attachment 5438205
> View attachment 5438206
> View attachment 5438208


Now I’ve seen this post I’m even more certain. Just look at it! Amazing bag!! Keeper. 


baghabitz34 said:


> June 2022 Stats:
> I was mostly good…
> 1 SLG in: Coach Nolita 19 in the black quilted leather. Couldn’t resist when I saw it at the outlet.
> View attachment 5438212
> 
> 1 bag in: Swann bag from the new brand Fleuron. There’s a thread about the brand. The leather is so nice, I keep touching it. (Sounds weird out loud, but you all know what I mean.)
> View attachment 5438213
> 
> It looks a little green in the pic, but it’s a dark taupe.
> 
> I carried 15 different bags.


Brilliant carries and I love your new purchases! Well done!


----------



## Katinahat

June Stats

Bags carried - 11 - totalling 31 carries (not bad considering I was off work at the start of the month grappling personal issues and now have Covid!)
Bags in - 0 
Bags out - 0
Accessories in - 2 bag straps - verdict still out on squeaky Coach resin chain for mini Alexa. Looks good on shoulder but don’t like noise.
Accessories out - 0
Clothing in - one pair white trainers, 2 pairs sandals and a maxi skirt in the sales which I love!
Clothing out - maxi dress


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> Thanks for the baby powder tip! Was it difficult to remove the chain from the bag? I’ve been afraid to touch it for fear of ruining either the bag or the chain. Your pouch looks great this way, and I agree there is no use for the chain when you’re not using the pouch; it just flaps around the inside of the bag. I never understood why they did this. Perhaps it was to encourage more Pochette purchases? The Pochette was in its heyday around the same time I got my Bucket and the pouch that comes with the Bucket is not that much smaller.
> 
> ETA: I pulled out my Bucket again this morning to do a more thorough check for stickiness. Happy to report the interior seems none the worse for wear. Whew!


I had to carefully use a wire cutter to open the big O at the top of the chain where it meets the ring that is in the tab, open it and remove it, then put it on the tab end of the pouch and close it. No biggie!

The pochette explanation is the one that works best. It makes the most sense. But now Pochette Accessoire are near impossible to get new and cost an arm and a leg new or used ($600-900 in good+ condition) because people were buying and using them as inexpensive starter LV crossbodies, which LV wanted to stop. They want people to spend $1000-1500 for one of their small crossbodies instead. If they could, they would not sell any canvas bags at all and go upscale with all leather, but it is so iconic and so much a part of their business, they can’t. So they are manipulating supply…big time.

Question for those that have an Evie/Vespa…is it heavy? Because I put my usual two pouches, keychsin/card holder, small sunglass case, travel size hand lotion and small phone in my new Minkoff feed bag and about fell out with how heavy it felt! I am going to use it today to see how I like it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Decided to decorate my bag today. I don’t own any red clothing. This weekend here in the USA , you will see lots of Red ,white and blue. My sons job actually asked their employees if they could wear the colors. My son was more than happy to not have to wear his suit pants and dress shirt. So I followed him. Lol


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I am loving all the bags you have posted and the variety you appreciate from low cost bags to help make decisions to refurbishing higher end bags that just need a little TLC. I wouldn’t have a clue where to start and am too focused on buying new to have any knowledge of the preloved market but you clearly have huge knowledge and skills to make it work for you!
> 
> The bucket looks in pristine condition, basically new! Sticky lining would totally put me off but are you managing to get that sorted? I’m seeing from others responses it’s a thing on some bags so not as a result of a spillage.
> 
> I’m with other people. Given what you’ve said and your reconditioning skills, I think you should keep it for now and try using it a bit. See if you fall in love. If you do then it’s a keeper. If not then you know it wasn’t to be and don’t have regrets.
> 
> The red bag. Do you need to sell? If not then keep it to use occasionally. Red is definitely more of a winter colour, no? You don’t want to be reaching for a winter pop of colour and realise it’s gone!


Wow…thanks! The stickiness is gone… Bucket bags are lined with a fabric coated with a thin rubber-like layer meant to let you wipe them clean. But the coating can degrade over time and mist of these bags are around 20 years old, so…mine is from March of 1998. The residue gets all over everything it touches and is tacky/nasty. I have learned how to remove it, as the pouch, which was covered in it, demonstrates. It took me about 1.5 hours, but I peeled the rubber coating off and revealed the fabric underneath. It is like peeling a sunburn. The more degraded, the easier it is, so near the bottom was more of a challenge. Sometimes you have to dunk the inside and use a watered down cleaning  solution and toothbrush to get it off. I have done that in other bags I have bought to sell. But it darkens the leather and early attempts even caused some surface cracking in the leather trim. I really didn’t want to do that here…the trim and handles are so perfect! Luckily I did not have to, though the lower sides and bottom of the bag did not peel as easily and cleanly as the upper part so I had to use some acetone on a damp paper towel and a brush to reduce residue. It us very messy work!!! I will continue to brush the inside as it gets really dried out until it is all soft fabric inside, but it is no longer sticky and can be used.

LV will also reline Bucket bags for $159-200, including a dust bag, new chain and new leather rim trim and interior trim. A bargain, if you ask me. But the trim is new vachetta, so it is that super pale color. My OCD self could not deal with that difference in color and I really don’t like the high contrast  of new vachetta with mono canvas. It is why a new LV mono bag has NO appeal to me. Plus they are so hard wearing that a well -cared for bag is truly as good as new and looks better with aged vachetta at a better price! I got this bag and pouch for $298 (!!!!!), there are bag onlys out there right now for $209-225. You need to shop for condition, but Japanese resellers are offering steep discounts right now.


----------



## 880

880 said:


> @More bags , congrats on your Brillante
> @Katinahat, I am hoping you are feeling better and your trip goes forward



ETA: pardon me, tempete! It’s so sleek, modern, fabulous, and minimal
@cowgirlsboots , I love your latest bargain bag

@papertiger , I was looking for a pristine straw bag (circa 1950s) that was somewhat polished, and yep, brutalist aesthetic, so as to be urban, retro modern, IYKWIM. All of the bags I liked ended up being straw tortoise (in brown, which I didn’t want as too sartorial, not fashion) or lucite which is not me either. Lol.

i agree re the LD being best on older, or very young, and think that the west end of London is quite comparable to the LD UES aesthetic. I think this is why the micro LD is so popular. It’s so tiny as to be somewhat pointless/ ironic (I mean this in a good way lol) without much effort. But i have to watch the scale of it, or else risk looking like I am carrying a child’s toy.  IMO if you wear the 1980s black gold power bags, you have to carefully style so as not to look matronly.  While I admire the art bags, i feel that they are so gilded age that they overpower the wearer for a different reason.

No one seems to remember this, but a decade ago, I vaguely recall that Hermes styled a very distressed, battered kelly (with its handle ripped off, and no it was not a danse) in their print ad scarf campaign. In lieu of a handle, there was a scarf, and of course the model was very young. The obvious inference was a hand me down from the attic of one’s grandmother. Which would be another way to take an iconic establishment bag and make it more youthful.

my mm LD (as close to straw as I may end up going (I wear it logo and hw  facing inward). Years ago, I used to wear the barenia toile evelyn pm During the summer, but ended up letting it go to my mom)


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!
> 
> I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.
> 
> My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!



Oh no.  Feel better soon!
I hope you don't have to cancel! Finger's crossed!


----------



## lill_canele

Apologies if this is now obsolete, was out camping and now playing catch up.



Cordeliere said:


> I am surprised to hear that several posters on this thread have had it twice.   I thought you developed pretty good immunity to it if you had it once.   Was it as bad the second time?





baghabitz34 said:


> Second time was much better, but I’m also vaccinated, which helps. Much milder symptoms & sick for less than a week.





Katinahat said:


> Thanks for everyone’s good wishes. I felt really awful the last few days and haven’t got out of bed but am a bit better this afternoon. Fever and bad cough! I’m hoping that might be the worst. I’m exhausted but I was already exhausted. It might have to be a slow holiday with less sightseeing than intended but there is a week to go still!
> 
> Being a key worker I know lots of people who have had it twice. My sister, a doctor, has had it 4 times. The first right at the start pre vaccination made her really ill but it’s got milder each time. It really is a miracle it’s taken this long for me to catch it.


[/QUOTE]


cowgirlsboots said:


> I had it twice, too. Maybe even one more time before the first official diagnose. When the whole thing started I fell ill and was miserable for at least 3 weeks- totally down physically and mentally, almost dumb on both ears. Back then I classified my state as flu and did not get a test. DH told me not to be a sissy. Then Christmas 21 DS brought it back from school. I immediately developped bad symptoms and got a PCR. DH too. We both were really sick. It lasted 2 weeks for me, 3 for him. DS recovered within a week. And then the Easter break 22 arrived and DS brought it home from a friend´s house. It wasn´t more than two days of feeling awful for all 3 of us (yes, we all got it again!) and within a week we were fine again- and the school holidays were over. I guess it were different variants.



Very interesting read about those who got it twice.  It may depend on the strain as well.
- I know someone (vaccinated and boosted) who had very mild cold symptoms the first time (I think around Oct/Nov 2021), lasted only for a few days. She recently got COVID again last month, and it hit her very hard. She had to take about 3 weeks off of work.
- Then I know somebody else (unvaccinated) who's gotten it 3 times, and besides having it rough the first time around (with lingering symptoms of fatigue and shortness of breath that took a while to dissipate), it got more and more mild everytime she got it.
- And of course, I know anther person who recently got it for the first time (vaccinated and boosted) and she is feeling absolutely miserable, had to take 2.5 weeks off of work)
We all work in healthcare though, so we knew we were at higher risk of getting it. The ironic thing is, pretty much everyone who's gotten it in the past year has gotten it from going on vacation and not from work.
I've been safe so far (knock on wood). Makes me sad though, my husband and I have been thinking about going to Vegas later this year and now we're not sure. I hate taking sick days off for work.


I've disliked Victoria's secret for pretty much all bras except their strapless ones. They are the only ones that have worked for me and don't slip down. Not saying that the fit is perfect though.


----------



## ElainePG

JenJBS said:


> As a child of the 80's I couldn't resist this for $60...  Rebecca Minkoff Black Cat MAB.
> 
> View attachment 5437142


Love this! The pop of bright pink against the black… fabulous!


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> June stats
> 2 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 1 SLGs in
> 0 SLGs out
> 
> YTD stats
> 3 bags in
> 1 bags out
> 5 SLGs in
> 7 SLGs out
> 
> I bought two bags this month. I believe I've already showed the kate spade. I'm completely happy with this purchase. The other bag is a Coach I bought at the outlet, but it just got discounted further so I have another one on the way and I'll return the first. I'll show it when I decide to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 5438051
> 
> 
> I also bought a card case. I absolutely did not need it but I loved the colors. It's made by Brighton.
> 
> View attachment 5438053
> 
> 
> We traveled for part of the month so I carried the same bag for 2 1/2 weeks. I carried 8 bags this month.


The card case is very sweet! I can see why you wanted to buy it.

Did you travel someplace fun? We're currently planning a (safe) trip up the coast for September. A hotel on the beach a couple of hours north of us, with a fantastic restaurant right next door that does take-out. Just beach walks and yummy food, but it will be a nice get-away.


----------



## ElainePG

Happy first day of July, everyone!   

*June stats:*
Bags in: 1
Bags out: 0
SLGs in/out: 0
Bags carried:12
Scarves worn: 6

*YTD Stats:*
Bags in: 3
Bags out: 9
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 1


----------



## lill_canele

*June stats*

Bags in: 0
Bags out: 0
(Unless you count my non-lux bag purchases, that would be 2 bags in for my Amazon straw/rope bags)

SLGs in/out: 0

Bags carried: 7/12 (of the lux bags)

Much better than last month when I used only 4 of my bags. Maybe summer is making me go out more lol.

Bought some linen-blend pieces for the summer (were sent for alterations and just got them back), really trying to go for the relaxed but chic aesthetic this summer, let's see how it plays out.   
On a side note, would really love a Herbag 31 in Chai for the summer, but 1) I've hit my bag purchasing limit this year and 2) waiting for it to be available/in stock lol.


----------



## Allthingsheart

poleneinblack said:


> Is anyone currently on a bag ban/ban island or a "no-buy" period of time?



I really want to try a bag ban. I have 42 handbags and I need to rotate in and out. My birthday is in August I would really like to buy one bag per year from this point on on my birthday every year. So that way the bag I decide is super special. I want to love and appreciate all my bags and if I add more they will just get lost in the bunch.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Le Roy said:


> I agree. VS never fit me well. I tried ThirdLove and loved the cup. However, when I bought the next few, I thought the band‘s length was shorter.. i took the test again but it still said to get the same size. I ended up buying extenders.



Oh how interesting. I'm glad the extenders at least help you to still use them. I have a few different styles from them and haven't had any issues with inconsistent sizing thankfully.


----------



## JVSXOXO

baghabitz34 said:


> It’s was over 90 F where I am today. So wearing a lightweight, sleeveless dress from Talbots and a Coach Town bucket bag.
> View attachment 5437821
> 
> I love that it’s blue on the outside but dusty pink inside.



This is such a great little bucket bag! I like the color of the lining in yours. Mine is black with a darker oxblood lining so it can really look like a black hole.


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> The card case is very sweet! I can see why you wanted to buy it.
> 
> Did you travel someplace fun? We're currently planning a (safe) trip up the coast for September. A hotel on the beach a couple of hours north of us, with a fantastic restaurant right next door that does take-out. Just beach walks and yummy food, but it will be a nice get-away.


Thanks!

We went to Texas to visit our son who moved there last December. We drove so it took several days to get there and several days to get back, and we stopped a lot of places on the way. I did my shopping in Las Vegas before we came home. One of things we enjoy most when we travel is eating great food.


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> Apologies if this is now obsolete, was out camping and now playing catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting read about those who got it twice.  It may depend on the strain as well.
> - I know someone (vaccinated and boosted) who had very mild cold symptoms the first time (I think around Oct/Nov 2021), lasted only for a few days. She recently got COVID again last month, and it hit her very hard. She had to take about 3 weeks off of work.
> - Then I know somebody else (unvaccinated) who's gotten it 3 times, and besides having it rough the first time around (with lingering symptoms of fatigue and shortness of breath that took a while to dissipate), it got more and more mild everytime she got it.
> - And of course, I know anther person who recently got it for the first time (vaccinated and boosted) and she is feeling absolutely miserable, had to take 2.5 weeks off of work)
> We all work in healthcare though, so we knew we were at higher risk of getting it. The ironic thing is, pretty much everyone who's gotten it in the past year has gotten it from going on vacation and not from work.
> I've been safe so far (knock on wood). Makes me sad though, my husband and I have been thinking about going to Vegas later this year and now we're not sure. I hate taking sick days off for work.
> 
> 
> I've disliked Victoria's secret for pretty much all bras except their strapless ones. They are the only ones that have worked for me and don't slip down. Not saying that the fit is perfect though.


We've been to Vegas three times, I think, since we started traveling again. DH spends his time at the poker table so he is more exposed than I am, I think. I spend my time shopping. Some of the stores still have limits on how many people can enter but there weren't the lines they had back when all the restrictions were still in place.


----------



## lill_canele

whateve said:


> We've been to Vegas three times, I think, since we started traveling again. DH spends his time at the poker table so he is more exposed than I am, I think. I spend my time shopping. Some of the stores still have limits on how many people can enter but there weren't the lines they had back when all the restrictions were still in place.



Thanks!  
My husband prefers to be at the poker table as well, but he's pretty cautious so if we end up going, he'll probably wear his mask (probably is great for hiding any facial expressions anyway lol)
Good to know on the shopping , that'll probably be me!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I see mostly LV (mono and DA, not a lot of DE), mostly Neverfulls but some   Speedys with the occasional Pochette, Palm Springs and Bumbag. Rarely do I ever see a style beyond these here. On occasion I will see a Gucci Soho Disco or Marmont, rarer still a Ophidia crossbody or tote. Once in a blue moon I will see a Saint Laurent Lou or a Chanel (typically CF but also a tote once in a while). I once saw a Givenchy Antigona and a client of mine has the only Celine bag (Luggage tote) I have ever seen here. Never see Dior, Fendi, Burberry, Prada, or Hermès. The only time I saw a H was a Kelly while browsing at Saks. My area is pretty boring when it comes to bad spotting and I live in an upper middle class to wealthy suburb.



In our small town I generally see no designer bags at all. Even in the next bigger towns there usually are none to be seen in the wild. The only exception was a pretty LV with the huge LV pattern about two months ago at a flea market. DH asked me: "is this the real thing?". I hadn´t noticed the bag, but that the lady was wearing very nice and definetely very expensive shoes and understated but expensive clothes, so I assume the bag was real, too.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> In our small town I generally see no designer bags at all. Even in the next bigger towns there usually are none to be seen in the wild. The only exception was a pretty LV with the huge LV pattern about two months ago at a flea market. DH asked me: "is this the real thing?". I hadn´t noticed the bag, but that the lady was wearing very nice and definetely very expensive shoes and understated but expensive clothes, so I assume the bag was real, too.


I rarely see any either. Sometimes I'll see older Coach, outlet Coach and MK. Someone I know carries Tory Burch.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I rarely see any either. Sometimes I'll see older Coach, outlet Coach and MK. Someone I know carries Tory Burch.


"MK" I often see for sales at the fleamarkets- fakes from nearby Poland and I saw a blatant LV fake at a stall last time we went. I guess people buy them on their shopping trips to Poland (many people go there at least once a month for petrol, groceries and the "luxury goods markets" ) and back home realize they don´t look good.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to carefully use a wire cutter to open the big O at the top of the chain where it meets the ring that is in the tab, open it and remove it, then put it on the tab end of the pouch and close it. No biggie!
> 
> The pochette explanation is the one that works best. It makes the most sense. But now Pochette Accessoire are near impossible to get new and cost an arm and a leg new or used ($600-900 in good+ condition) because people were buying and using them as inexpensive starter LV crossbodies, which LV wanted to stop. They want people to spend $1000-1500 for one of their small crossbodies instead. If they could, they would not sell any canvas bags at all and go upscale with all leather, but it is so iconic and so much a part of their business, they can’t. So they are manipulating supply…big time.
> 
> Question for those that have an Evie/Vespa…is it heavy? Because I put my usual two pouches, keychsin/card holder, small sunglass case, travel size hand lotion and small phone in my new Minkoff feed bag and about fell out with how heavy it felt! I am going to use it today to see how I like it.



OK, so inspired by you, I took my pliers (bought to adjust jewelry) and removed the chain from the interior of my Bucket. The ring that attaches to the D ring in the interior meets in the middle, if you will, so I simply just separated the ring, then reattached to the pouch. Very happy with the result!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

June stats

June was my bargain month. I saw and bought...

3 bags in
0 bags out
0 slgs in
0 slgs out

My bargains were a medium Flight bag, a Trailer Trash grail and a large Mitzah bag, each under 200€ and too good to not buy. I checked for bargains again the other night: all gone... everything I like feels very expensive to me... so maybe July will turn out to be a no buy month.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> We've been to Vegas three times, I think, since we started traveling again. DH spends his time at the poker table so he is more exposed than I am, I think. I spend my time shopping. Some of the stores still have limits on how many people can enter but there weren't the lines they had back when all the restrictions were still in place.



We’ve been five times since the start of the pandemic. It’s been hard to travel internationally, or to cruise, which is what we often do, with Vegas once a year pre-pandemic. We wear masks on the plane, but since Vegas dropped the mandate, we haven’t stressed about masks while there. So far, so good. In the big resorts the air has always been cycled well, so I think that helps.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> June stats
> 2 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 1 SLGs in
> 0 SLGs out
> 
> YTD stats
> 3 bags in
> 1 bags out
> 5 SLGs in
> 7 SLGs out
> 
> I bought two bags this month. I believe I've already showed the kate spade. I'm completely happy with this purchase. The other bag is a Coach I bought at the outlet, but it just got discounted further so I have another one on the way and I'll return the first. I'll show it when I decide to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 5438051
> 
> 
> I also bought a card case. I absolutely did not need it but I loved the colors. It's made by Brighton.
> 
> View attachment 5438053
> 
> 
> We traveled for part of the month so I carried the same bag for 2 1/2 weeks. I carried 8 bags this month.


Gorgeous, happy card case, and awesome rotation with all the travel!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> This is a stunner and I adore the silver hardware.


Thank you so much dc!


dcooney4 said:


> June Stats
> 5 Bags in
> 2 Bags out
> 1 slg in
> 1 slg out
> A lot of movement this month but my closet still has space. Nothing crazy expensive so feeling good. Trying to buy what I like and enjoy, rather than what is on trend.


Kudos on buying what you love and enjoy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> June stats
> 
> June was my bargain month. I saw and bought...
> 
> 3 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 0 slgs out
> 
> My bargains were a medium Flight bag, a Trailer Trash grail and a large Mitzah bag, each under 200€ and too good to not buy. I checked for bargains again the other night: all gone... everything I like feels very expensive to me... so maybe July will turn out to be a no buy month.
> 
> View attachment 5438920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438922


Wow!!!!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think you should be fine with the dehumidifier. Could always throw a couple silicone packs in there to be sure. If it ever starts to feel a little sticky but is not peeling or bubbling, just take a little baby powder and lightly rub into the lining. That removes the stickiness. I did that in the pockets, but the sides were too far gone.
> My pouch is like yours- the chain is attached to the bag, the pouch clips on and off. I just removed the chain from the bag and attached it to the pouch. If I am not using the pouch, don’t need the chain on the bag. I attached it to the pouch. It could still clip to the ring in the bag.
> 
> Here is the finished product… unicorn! Can’t believe it! Oh, and the seller for that black Prada bowler has not mailed it after 6 days, so the money may not be an issue….argh! WHY do people do that! And we negotiated the price, so it was definitely an active listing!
> View attachment 5438204
> View attachment 5438205
> View attachment 5438206
> View attachment 5438208


Congratulations on your handiwork!


baghabitz34 said:


> That Delvaux… beautiful, congrats


Thank you baghabitz!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> June 2022 Stats:
> I was mostly good…
> 1 SLG in: Coach Nolita 19 in the black quilted leather. Couldn’t resist when I saw it at the outlet.
> View attachment 5438212
> 
> 1 bag in: Swann bag from the new brand Fleuron. There’s a thread about the brand. The leather is so nice, I keep touching it. (Sounds weird out loud, but you all know what I mean.)
> View attachment 5438213
> 
> It looks a little green in the pic, but it’s a dark taupe.
> 
> I carried 15 different bags.


Congratulations on your rotation and on your new additions. I love the colour of your Swann bag.

@880 thank you for the Delvaux love. 



Katinahat said:


> Love your new bag! Great stats on items out and carries!


Thank you for your kind words! 
Great stats, I hope you’re feeling better, stronger, and able to go on your trip!


----------



## More bags

Happy Canada Day 
Happy early July 4th


----------



## More bags

ElainePG said:


> Happy first day of July, everyone!
> 
> *June stats:*
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in/out: 0
> Bags carried:12
> Scarves worn: 6
> 
> *YTD Stats:*
> Bags in: 3
> Bags out: 9
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1


Great stats, bag rotation, scarf wears, and bag outs YTD.
Are you doing an overhaul of your bag wardrobe or planning to add anything special?


lill_canele said:


> *June stats*
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> (Unless you count my non-lux bag purchases, that would be 2 bags in for my Amazon straw/rope bags)
> 
> SLGs in/out: 0
> 
> Bags carried: 7/12 (of the lux bags)
> 
> Much better than last month when I used only 4 of my bags. Maybe summer is making me go out more lol.
> 
> Bought some linen-blend pieces for the summer (were sent for alterations and just got them back), really trying to go for the relaxed but chic aesthetic this summer, let's see how it plays out.
> On a side note, would really love a Herbag 31 in Chai for the summer, but 1) I've hit my bag purchasing limit this year and 2) waiting for it to be available/in stock lol.


Great rotation and clothing adds.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> June stats
> 
> June was my bargain month. I saw and bought...
> 
> 3 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 0 slgs out
> 
> My bargains were a medium Flight bag, a Trailer Trash grail and a large Mitzah bag, each under 200€ and too good to not buy. I checked for bargains again the other night: all gone... everything I like feels very expensive to me... so maybe July will turn out to be a no buy month.
> 
> View attachment 5438920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438922


Stunning additions this month - congratulations cowgirlsboots!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> As planned, I got to look at lovely bags while travelling. I added a Delvaux small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke (dark grey box calf, matte calf, and joy calf) to my bag wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5437977


Oh wow, congratulations on your new acquisition, @More bags. I love the Tempete -- so easy to use, and I adore the sleek, clean lines of the bag. Love the unique dark grey color of your bag with the silver hardware! Happy to be bag twins with you again (I think we are twins also on the Coco Handle.)


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> It turns out I don’t have Covid Teflon  after all!
> 
> I was one of a very small group of staff (about 5/80) who had remained Covid free despite being key workers mixing with loads of people. Now having fought hard to get myself into a better place with MH and back to work a few weeks ago, I came down with a nasty virus on Sunday evening and I’ve just tested positive for Covid. I’m having to miss my last week of work before the 6 week vacation! I’m feeling rotten with a high temperature and terrible cough but trying to deal with some email remotely as this is such a busy time.
> 
> My France flight is a week tomorrow. We think DD1 gave it to us and DH probably had it from Friday, but only tested positive today, so are very much hoping that we will all be well and able to go. I’ll be gutted if we have to cancel!! Why can’t the run up to holidays ever be relaxing anymore!


So sorry to hear about this.  I hope you recover quickly, and are able to travel and have a relaxed vacation.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Oh wow, congratulations on your new acquisition, @More bags. I love the Tempete -- so easy to use, and I adore the sleek, clean lines of the bag. Love the unique dark grey color of your bag with the silver hardware! Happy to be bag twins with you again (I think we are twins also on the Coco Handle.)


Thank you P&P! I appreciate your kind words. Happy to twin with you on Tempetes and Coco Handles! I adore your Tempete, black Coco Handle, Ferragamo bags, Grey Miss Dior and Lady Diors!


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> So sorry to hear about this.  I hope you recover quickly, and are able to travel and have a relaxed vacation.


@Purses & Perfumes are you feeling better? Hope you have been able to enjoy the summer and of course wear your beautiful dior and your gold knot! Do pls post action pics if you are so inclined 
hugs


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes are you feeling better? Hope you have been able to enjoy the summer and of course wear your beautiful dior and your gold knot! Do pls post action pics if you are so inclined
> hugs


Thank you, dear @880, for your thoughtfulness.  I am quite recovered from the flu, but have been tied up with some family-related tasks around care-giving that have taken up a lot of my time and energy.  Nonetheless, I have actually been able to get out and about more than I did last summer so my bags have been used more, even if it's just for a quick trip to the mall or a picnic at the lakeside.

I don't have any action shots of the Dior at the moment (but should be able to post hopefully sometime soon).  I must admit I find it hard to wear the gold Knot casually.  Mostly because of the small capacity and lack of chain, so I am always grabbing one of my other bags for casual outings.  However, there is a get together with old friends coming up and I am going to wear the Knot so will post pics sometime next week. 


More bags said:


> Thank you P&P! I appreciate your kind words. Happy to twin with you on Tempetes and Coco Handles! I adore your Tempete, black Coco Handle, Ferragamo bags, Grey Miss Dior and Lady Diors!


Thank you for the bag compliments.  I have been inspired by your monthly stats on decluttering and have embarked on a kitchen decluttering project (didn't realize I had so much stuff in there).  Next up will be my coats and blazers, which I know will be hard for me because I love many of them, but the closet is crammed to the brim right now and I really just have too much in there, so some things will have to go.


----------



## Jereni

More bags said:


> *June Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 12
> Exited 103 items, household items, kids clothing
> *June 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> As planned, I got to look at lovely bags while travelling. I added a Delvaux small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke (dark grey box calf, matte calf, and joy calf) to my bag wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 5437977



Only 1 in so far this year, great work! You are truly embodying the spirit of this thread  And congrats on the Delveaux, it is beautiful. A lifetime bag for sure. 



DME said:


> Interesting! Now I’m wondering just how humid it has to be? DC can be really sticky in the summer, but we’re not year-round humid, so maybe that helps? I put two rechargeable dehumidifiers in my closet two years ago to help protect my bags, so I’m hoping that works.
> 
> Nice that the sale of the pouch will about cover the cost of the bag! My PM has the chain attached to the bag itself and the pouch unclips; later versions had it the other way around. Or maybe they were earlier versions? I do know the shape of the pouch changed over time and that may have also been when they adjusted how the chain works. My pouch looks like the middle sister to the Pochette and the Mini Pochette. I’ve long thought about seeing if I can remove the chain and attach it to the pouch…



I’m in DC too and hadn’t worried about my bags re: the humidity before but I possibly should. We live in an old townhouse and it is hard to cool the top floor. We’ve made some incremental improvements over the last few years (added a ‘return’, re-did the roof with better insulation) and they have helped somewhat. Hopefully the bags will be fine. 



dcooney4 said:


> June Stats
> 5 Bags in
> 2 Bags out
> 1 slg in
> 1 slg out
> A lot of movement this month but my closet still has space. Nothing crazy expensive so feeling good. Trying to buy what I like and enjoy, rather than what is on trend.



I am similar to you - lots of movement, overall this year. Glad you are buying what you love and enjoy!



baghabitz34 said:


> June 2022 Stats:
> I was mostly good…
> 1 SLG in: Coach Nolita 19 in the black quilted leather. Couldn’t resist when I saw it at the outlet.
> View attachment 5438212
> 
> 1 bag in: Swann bag from the new brand Fleuron. There’s a thread about the brand. The leather is so nice, I keep touching it. (Sounds weird out loud, but you all know what I mean.)
> View attachment 5438213
> 
> It looks a little green in the pic, but it’s a dark taupe.
> 
> I carried 15 different bags.



This Swann bag is so neat! I was not familiar with the brand, thanks for sharing it. It’s got a wonderful modern, graceful aesthetic. 



ElainePG said:


> Happy first day of July, everyone!
> 
> *June stats:*
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in/out: 0
> Bags carried:12
> Scarves worn: 6
> 
> *YTD Stats:*
> Bags in: 3
> Bags out: 9
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1



Great stats with only one bag in!!!



lill_canele said:


> *June stats*
> 
> Bags in: 0
> Bags out: 0
> (Unless you count my non-lux bag purchases, that would be 2 bags in for my Amazon straw/rope bags)
> 
> SLGs in/out: 0
> 
> Bags carried: 7/12 (of the lux bags)
> 
> Much better than last month when I used only 4 of my bags. Maybe summer is making me go out more lol.
> 
> Bought some linen-blend pieces for the summer (were sent for alterations and just got them back), really trying to go for the relaxed but chic aesthetic this summer, let's see how it plays out.
> On a side note, would really love a Herbag 31 in Chai for the summer, but 1) I've hit my bag purchasing limit this year and 2) waiting for it to be available/in stock lol.



No bags in? Congrats, that’s awesome! And good job on the carrys! …carries? Not sure.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Only 1 in so far this year, great work! You are truly embodying the spirit of this thread  And congrats on the Delveaux, it is beautiful. A lifetime bag for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m in DC too and hadn’t worried about my bags re: the humidity before but I possibly should. We live in an old townhouse and it is hard to cool the top floor. We’ve made some incremental improvements over the last few years (added a ‘return’, re-did the roof with better insulation) and they have helped somewhat. Hopefully the bags will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am similar to you - lots of movement, overall this year. Glad you are buying what you love and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> This Swann bag is so neat! I was not familiar with the brand, thanks for sharing it. It’s got a wonderful modern, graceful aesthetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Great stats with only one bag in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No bags in? Congrats, that’s awesome! And good job on the carrys! …carries? Not sure.



@Notorious Pink had recommended some rechargeable ones from Amazon that seem to be working well in my small, walk-in closet. We also just got a more substantial dehumidifier for the basement, since that room seems to be the worst in terms of keeping the humidity. So far, so good!


----------



## JenJBS

ElainePG said:


> Love this! The pop of bright pink against the black… fabulous!



Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

More bags said:


> Great stats, bag rotation, scarf wears, and bag outs YTD.
> *Are you doing an overhaul of your bag wardrobe* or planning to add anything special?


Definitely not an overhaul. 
As for adding anything special… I'm not especially inspired. My collection feels pretty well-rounded at the moment. Then again, the year is only half over!


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you for the bag compliments. I have been inspired by your monthly stats on decluttering and have embarked on a kitchen decluttering project (didn't realize I had so much stuff in there). Next up will be my coats and blazers, which I know will be hard for me because I love many of them, but the closet is crammed to the brim right now and I really just have too much in there, so some things will have to go.


Good luck and best wishes with the decluttering!


Jereni said:


> Only 1 in so far this year, great work! You are truly embodying the spirit of this thread  And congrats on the Delveaux, it is beautiful. A lifetime bag for sure.


Thank you so much Jereni!


ElainePG said:


> Definitely not an overhaul.
> As for adding anything special… I'm not especially inspired. My collection feels pretty well-rounded at the moment. Then again, the year is only half over!


Well done Elaine!


----------



## JVSXOXO

*June stats:*
Bags in: 1
Bags out: 0
SLGs in: 0
SLGs Out: 1 (a return)
Bags carried: 5


*YTD Stats:*
Bags in: 3
Bags out: 2
SLGs in: 1
SLGs out: 1

I’m trying to stick it out until the holidays before I think about buying another bag but I sure do like to window shop!  I am proud of myself for regularly rotating my bags this month. All 3 of my new bags have had plenty of time to shine and I also pulled out a couple oldies - my Eva clutch and Rogue Tote. The tote had not seen the light of day for quite some time as I haven’t really needed bigger bags since the pandemic began.


----------



## More bags

JVSXOXO said:


> *June stats:*
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs Out: 1 (a return)
> Bags carried: 5
> 
> 
> *YTD Stats:*
> Bags in: 3
> Bags out: 2
> SLGs in: 1
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> I’m trying to stick it out until the holidays before I think about buying another bag but I sure do like to window shop!  I am proud of myself for regularly rotating my bags this month. All 3 of my new bags have had plenty of time to shine and I also pulled out a couple oldies - my Eva clutch and Rogue Tote. The tote had not seen the light of day for quite some time as I haven’t really needed bigger bags since the pandemic began.
> View attachment 5440249


Great stats and outfit/bag pics! I love your Tory Burch Lee Radziwill Double bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

More bags said:


> Great stats and outfit/bag pics! I love your Tory Burch Lee Radziwill Double bag.



Thank you!  I’ve really been enjoying it.


----------



## am2022

Love this thread - I’m in for July 4 onwards


----------



## Katinahat

I’m mostly recovered from Covid but have a lingering cough and cold. I’m still testing positive but as it’s now 10 days since symptoms I’m freed from isolation (it’s only 5 now here). My main issue is that my energy levels are terrible and I want to rest/sleep all the time. 

Our flights to France are very early on Wednesday meaning leaving the house at about 4am! This isn’t ideal on my medication either but I can sleep on the plane. We have decided to go and make the best of having 6 days in the sunshine. We don’t have to be all that active having a central hotel with a pool in Nice. I expect I will manage some light shopping, sightseeing and eating out and perhaps being away and enjoying the sun will help my energy levels pick up. 

I’ve been feeling really down and a good holiday is probably just what the doctor ordered. Plus today two friends contacted me out of the blue. One sent a thoughtful gift box with lots of pampering items just because she had heard I’d had a tough month and the other, a woman I admire greatly, just contacted me out of the blue wanting to meet for coffee. It’s these kind of things that pick you up and remind you there are good things to enjoy even when things are hard.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> I’m mostly recovered from Covid but have a lingering cough and cold. I’m still testing positive but as it’s now 10 days since symptoms I’m freed from isolation (it’s only 5 now here). My main issue is that my energy levels are terrible and I want to rest/sleep all the time.
> 
> Our flights to France are very early on Wednesday meaning leaving the house at about 4am! This isn’t ideal on my medication either but I can sleep on the plane. We have decided to go and make the best of having 6 days in the sunshine. We don’t have to be all that active having a central hotel with a pool in Nice. I expect I will manage some light shopping, sightseeing and eating out and perhaps being away and enjoying the sun will help my energy levels pick up.
> 
> I’ve been feeling really down and a good holiday is probably just what the doctor ordered. Plus today two friends contacted me out of the blue. One sent a thoughtful gift box with lots of pampering items just because she had heard I’d had a tough month and the other, a woman I admire greatly, just contacted me out of the blue wanting to meet for coffee. It’s these kind of things that pick you up and remind you there are good things to enjoy even when things are hard.



how nice of your dear friend. I am crossing my fingers that this trip will be prefect for rest and rejuvenation

@Cinderlala , if you would like to discuss your new bag epiphanies and other things, I found that this thread is the most similar in vibe to the old H chat of many years ago. Hugs


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> how nice of your dear friend. I am crossing my fingers that this trip will be prefect for rest and rejuvenation


Thank you @880! That’s so kind! I’ve spent the day slowly packing which in itself was enjoyable. Just a few light dresses and maxi skirts for daytime and a couple of longer dresses and my pink jumpsuit for evening. I’m going for a blue and pink theme with my new pink fitflops and avoiding bringing too much. I’ll bring my new tan leather jacket as it looks lovely with summer dresses. 

I’ve decided on the following bags. My Loewe basket as you all said definitely a south of France vibe. Perfect for the beach if we go but also days out or shopping too. My new Longchamp Brioche in powder for evenings another vote from you all. And I’ve decided to bring Mini Alexa just because it makes my heart sing with joy and can be used for daytime or evening as an extra choice. I’ll pack the Brioche in my hold case and use the other two as carry on.


I nearly packed my oak Lily and oak fitflop sandals too but decided that’s way too much for 5 nights. I might use that for the UK holiday I’m taking with my sister’s family - the combination is understated but smart and will work well for that.


----------



## Cinderlala

@880 Thanks for the invite/welcome!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I’m mostly recovered from Covid but have a lingering cough and cold. I’m still testing positive but as it’s now 10 days since symptoms I’m freed from isolation (it’s only 5 now here). My main issue is that my energy levels are terrible and I want to rest/sleep all the time.
> 
> Our flights to France are very early on Wednesday meaning leaving the house at about 4am! This isn’t ideal on my medication either but I can sleep on the plane. We have decided to go and make the best of having 6 days in the sunshine. We don’t have to be all that active having a central hotel with a pool in Nice. I expect I will manage some light shopping, sightseeing and eating out and perhaps being away and enjoying the sun will help my energy levels pick up.
> 
> I’ve been feeling really down and a good holiday is probably just what the doctor ordered. Plus today two friends contacted me out of the blue. One sent a thoughtful gift box with lots of pampering items just because she had heard I’d had a tough month and the other, a woman I admire greatly, just contacted me out of the blue wanting to meet for coffee. It’s these kind of things that pick you up and remind you there are good things to enjoy even when things are hard.



I’m glad the worst of it is over but sorry that you are feeling low energy. The good news is that’s exactly what a RESTFUL vacation is for, so I hope yours is like that!!! It sounds delightful. 



Katinahat said:


> Thank you @880! That’s so kind! I’ve spent the day slowly packing which in itself was enjoyable. Just a few light dresses and maxi skirts for daytime and a couple of longer dresses and my pink jumpsuit for evening. I’m going for a blue and pink theme with my new pink fitflops and avoiding bringing too much. I’ll bring my new tan leather jacket as it looks lovely with summer dresses.
> 
> I’ve decided on the following bags. My Loewe basket as you all said definitely a south of France vibe. Perfect for the beach if we go but also days out or shopping too. My new Longchamp Brioche in powder for evenings another vote from you all. And I’ve decided to bring Mini Alexa just because it makes my heart sing with joy and can be used for daytime or evening as an extra choice. I’ll pack the Brioche in my hold case and use the other two as carry on.
> View attachment 5440715
> 
> I nearly packed my oak Lily and oak fitflop sandals too but decided that’s way too much for 5 nights. I might use that for the UK holiday I’m taking with my sister’s family - the combination is understated but smart and will work well for that.



Great travel choices! Glad to see that straw bag getting some good use this season.


----------



## Jereni

A little delayed but my June stats:

Bags IN: 2
Bags OUT: 3
SLG IN: 2
SLG OUT: 1

In terms of bag goals for this year so far, I ‘accomplished’ getting a green bag, but have not found the dream red or purple yet. I am hoping fall/winter bags will yield some plum options.

Also, soon I will need travel bag advice again. At the end of July we go on a two week trip to Norway for our 10 year honeymoon. I’m going to bring my Longchamp Pliage Cuir as a generally day sightseeing bag, for which it is probably perfect as it holds a lot and is a dark color so if it gets rained on it won’t really affect the look too much. But I have no idea what bag to bring for evening / dinners.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Decided to decorate my bag today. I don’t own any red clothing. This weekend here in the USA , you will see lots of Red ,white and blue. My sons job actually asked their employees if they could wear the colors. My son was more than happy to not have to wear his suit pants and dress shirt. So I followed him. Lol


Love the decoration!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow…thanks! The stickiness is gone… Bucket bags are lined with a fabric coated with a thin rubber-like layer meant to let you wipe them clean. But the coating can degrade over time and mist of these bags are around 20 years old, so…mine is from March of 1998. The residue gets all over everything it touches and is tacky/nasty. I have learned how to remove it, as the pouch, which was covered in it, demonstrates. It took me about 1.5 hours, but I peeled the rubber coating off and revealed the fabric underneath. It is like peeling a sunburn. The more degraded, the easier it is, so near the bottom was more of a challenge. Sometimes you have to dunk the inside and use a watered down cleaning  solution and toothbrush to get it off. I have done that in other bags I have bought to sell. But it darkens the leather and early attempts even caused some surface cracking in the leather trim. I really didn’t want to do that here…the trim and handles are so perfect! Luckily I did not have to, though the lower sides and bottom of the bag did not peel as easily and cleanly as the upper part so I had to use some acetone on a damp paper towel and a brush to reduce residue. It us very messy work!!! I will continue to brush the inside as it gets really dried out until it is all soft fabric inside, but it is no longer sticky and can be used.
> 
> LV will also reline Bucket bags for $159-200, including a dust bag, new chain and new leather rim trim and interior trim. A bargain, if you ask me. But the trim is new vachetta, so it is that super pale color. My OCD self could not deal with that difference in color and I really don’t like the high contrast  of new vachetta with mono canvas. It is why a new LV mono bag has NO appeal to me. Plus they are so hard wearing that a well -cared for bag is truly as good as new and looks better with aged vachetta at a better price! I got this bag and pouch for $298 (!!!!!), there are bag onlys out there right now for $209-225. You need to shop for condition, but Japanese resellers are offering steep discounts right now.


So informative! I didn’t know any of this! Great skills to sort it out!


lill_canele said:


> Oh no.  Feel better soon!
> I hope you don't have to cancel! Finger's crossed!


Thanks!


ElainePG said:


> Happy first day of July, everyone!
> 
> *June stats:*
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in/out: 0
> Bags carried:12
> Scarves worn: 6
> 
> *YTD Stats:*
> Bags in: 3
> Bags out: 9
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs out: 1


Great carrying stats!


cowgirlsboots said:


> In our small town I generally see no designer bags at all. Even in the next bigger towns there usually are none to be seen in the wild. The only exception was a pretty LV with the huge LV pattern about two months ago at a flea market. DH asked me: "is this the real thing?". I hadn´t noticed the bag, but that the lady was wearing very nice and definetely very expensive shoes and understated but expensive clothes, so I assume the bag was real, too.


Lots of lovely bags caried in my city. Mulberry, Coach, Longchamp, Gucci, YSL, Marc Jacobs, YSL, Dior, MK and more.


cowgirlsboots said:


> "MK" I often see for sales at the fleamarkets- fakes from nearby Poland and I saw a blatant LV fake at a stall last time we went. I guess people buy them on their shopping trips to Poland (many people go there at least once a month for petrol, groceries and the "luxury goods markets" ) and back home realize they don´t look good.


MK fakes everywhere put me off this brand in the same way Burberry did in the 00s.


cowgirlsboots said:


> June stats
> 
> June was my bargain month. I saw and bought...
> 
> 3 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 0 slgs in
> 0 slgs out
> 
> My bargains were a medium Flight bag, a Trailer Trash grail and a large Mitzah bag, each under 200€ and too good to not buy. I checked for bargains again the other night: all gone... everything I like feels very expensive to me... so maybe July will turn out to be a no buy month.
> 
> View attachment 5438920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438922


These were great additions! Congratulations in your new purchases.


More bags said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> Great stats, I hope you’re feeling better, stronger, and able to go on your trip!


Thank you!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> So sorry to hear about this.  I hope you recover quickly, and are able to travel and have a relaxed vacation.


Thanks so much!


amacasa said:


> Love this thread - I’m in for July 4 onwards


Welcome!


Cinderlala said:


> @880 Thanks for the invite/welcome!


Welcome from me too!


Jereni said:


> I’m glad the worst of it is over but sorry that you are feeling low energy. The good news is that’s exactly what a RESTFUL vacation is for, so I hope yours is like that!!! It sounds delightful.
> 
> 
> 
> Great travel choices! Glad to see that straw bag getting some good use this season.


Thanks! Straw is in season as you know from your thread.


Jereni said:


> A little delayed but my June stats:
> 
> Bags IN: 2
> Bags OUT: 3
> SLG IN: 2
> SLG OUT: 1
> 
> In terms of bag goals for this year so far, I ‘accomplished’ getting a green bag, but have not found the dream red or purple yet. I am hoping fall/winter bags will yield some plum options.
> 
> Also, soon I will need travel bag advice again. At the end of July we go on a two week trip to Norway for our 10 year honeymoon. I’m going to bring my Longchamp Pliage Cuir as a generally day sightseeing bag, for which it is probably perfect as it holds a lot and is a dark color so if it gets rained on it won’t really affect the look too much. But I have no idea what bag to bring for evening / dinners.


Great stats and choice for your travels! You have so many great evening bags. I love your Chanel if im remembering right (mint green and burgundy?) and also your new top handle Lily but also your new straw bucket and your Polene!

Does it depend on what colours your clothes are? For two weeks can you take more than one? I know I’d appreciate variety for that length of time but perhaps you are better at travelling light.


----------



## Cinderlala

Thank you @Katinahat .


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Great stats and choice for your travels! You have so many great evening bags. I love your Chanel if im remembering right (mint green and burgundy?) and also your new top handle Lily but also your new straw bucket and your Polene!
> 
> Does it depend on what colours your clothes are? For two weeks can you take more than one? I know I’d appreciate variety for that length of time but perhaps you are better at travelling light.



Thank you - you have a good memory! Two of my Chanel are petrol green and burgundy… The green one would be an excellent evening bag but I don’t know if I’d want to bring such an expensive bag on travel overseas…. Norway is an affluent country obviously but ironically I’d still stress, and I know my husband would.

Normally on a long trip like this, I’d take like 4 bags (no one ever won an award for packing light), but on this trip my husband and I *were* more or less planning on using our travel backpacks. So, there’s only so much space and I think I should stick with two bags, one of which would ideally fit inside the Longchamp, for when we’re flying or changing locales in-country.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> I found that this thread is the most similar in vibe to the old H chat of many years ago.


Oh.... Someone else who remembers that fun.   Every once and a while I check to see if there is anything there, but no chat.   Just pictures.


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Thank you - you have a good memory! Two of my Chanel are petrol green and burgundy… The green one would be an excellent evening bag but I don’t know if I’d want to bring such an expensive bag on travel overseas…. Norway is an affluent country obviously but ironically I’d still stress, and I know my husband would.
> 
> Normally on a long trip like this, I’d take like 4 bags (no one ever won an award for packing light), but on this trip my husband and I *were* more or less planning on using our travel backpacks. So, there’s only so much space and I think I should stick with two bags, one of which would ideally fit inside the Longchamp, for when we’re flying or changing locales in-country.


I get that. You don’t want to be worrying all the time. Something small and not too structured possibly in a neutral tone that will go with most of your outfits then. I’m still thinking of your Lily. What other options might you be considering?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I’m mostly recovered from Covid but have a lingering cough and cold. I’m still testing positive but as it’s now 10 days since symptoms I’m freed from isolation (it’s only 5 now here). My main issue is that my energy levels are terrible and I want to rest/sleep all the time.
> 
> Our flights to France are very early on Wednesday meaning leaving the house at about 4am! This isn’t ideal on my medication either but I can sleep on the plane. We have decided to go and make the best of having 6 days in the sunshine. We don’t have to be all that active having a central hotel with a pool in Nice. I expect I will manage some light shopping, sightseeing and eating out and perhaps being away and enjoying the sun will help my energy levels pick up.
> 
> I’ve been feeling really down and a good holiday is probably just what the doctor ordered. Plus today two friends contacted me out of the blue. One sent a thoughtful gift box with lots of pampering items just because she had heard I’d had a tough month and the other, a woman I admire greatly, just contacted me out of the blue wanting to meet for coffee. It’s these kind of things that pick you up and remind you there are good things to enjoy even when things are hard.


I am glad to hear you are feeling better! I hope you truly enjoy your trip. I love your bag/color choices!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I get that. You don’t want to be worrying all the time. Something small and not too structured possibly in a neutral tone that will go with most of your outfits then. I’m still thinking of your Lily. What other options might you be considering?



I do like the Lily, with the gray being a neutral it would be almost perfect but it IS a heavier piece.

I’ve been musing on these:

Tory Burch taupe petite Lee Radziwell: this would probably go with all my clothing, and is small. But I worry it would get damaged in transit and if it rains a bunch, it’s smooth leather and suede so not a good combo.
Coach floral mini Dreamer: this is nice, small, and lightweight, but I think the quilting would end up getting crushed over the course of the trip.
Polene mini Neuf: this has decent structure, is cute and small enough to work for evening, and the pebbled leather wouldn’t get too affected by rain, I don’t think.
Looking over those options, it’s probably going to need to be the Polene, I just need to pick my outfits strategically.


----------



## Cordeliere

I found my unicorn! It is a Hermes Vibrato Picotin 18cm in orange and cyclamen. Vibrato is made of slices of chevre leather dyed in various colors. It has a sort of suede like feel. Each vibrato bag is unique in its stripes. The inside of mine is cyclamen chevre. I have always wanted a bag with a contrast interior. I love orange and purple as a color combination. Finding that particular combination is what made the hunt so long.

Some of you may remember when I told the story of seeing this bag at the Paris flea market in 2017. Vibrato was not anything I had ever considered, so I didn’t pounce on it. I brought DH back the next day to see it, but by then it was on hold for Baby Jane Holzer, one of Worhal’s muses. I always felt Baby Jane stole my bag. I have been looking for one since then. DH has been obsessed with this bag since then. He loved it and periodically grouses about how he wants me to have that bag.

About 3 months ago, DH was feeling very loving and told me he wanted to buy me a purse. He has never bought me a bag before. I told him it was going to be expensive. I figured this bag would come around someday, and it would be the most expensive on my targeted acquisition list. I have purchased two less expensive bags in the last couple of months. No point in letting him off cheap, especially since he wants this bag more than I do. When this bag came up, I showed him. His reaction was “wow that is expensive, but it is your money.” To which I said, “Oh no, this is the purse you are buying me to fulfill your desire to buy me a bag.” He manned up and I have the bag.

Now that it has arrived, he is so proud of it. He asked me to take pictures of it so he can email his friends. I asked him why he loves it so. He thinks it is me. Ok—so what about it is me? He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic. I am so touched by his response. This is a very special bag for me.

I have carried it a few times. It is as light as a feather. It functions like a micro tote that is arm carry. I don’t carry much. Two card holders, a phone (which is not in pic because it is taking the pic), and my keys. It functions better than I expected, which is good, because given that it is such a touching gift, I need to show my appreciation by using it. Good thing that I love it.  When I am not carrying it, we just sit around and look at it.  The pictures just don't do justice to the colors.










Below is the seller's image which shows the colors better.  Sorry it is so huge.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Re: the black Prada
Well, after a week of waiting and no notice the seller sent the bag, I got a message from Poshmark that the seller is cancelling the dale because they ”no longer have the item.” Why would you negotiate price on an item you do not have or offer a counter then not honor it. So rude and unprofessional! It was perfect! 

But I got a Celine instead for $40 less….and it has rings to attach a crossbody strap which the Prada did not and gold hardware like my coat. So…


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> I found my unicorn! It is a Hermes Vibrato Picotin 18cm in orange and cyclamen. Vibrato is made of slices of chevre leather dyed in various colors. It has a sort of suede like feel. Each vibrato bag is unique in its stripes. The inside of mine is cyclamen chevre. I have always wanted a bag with a contrast interior. I love orange and purple as a color combination. Finding that particular combination is what made the hunt so long.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I told the story of seeing this bag at the Paris flea market in 2017. Vibrato was not anything I had ever considered, so I didn’t pounce on it. I brought DH back the next day to see it, but by then it was on hold for Baby Jane Holzer, one of Worhal’s muses. I always felt Baby Jane stole my bag. I have been looking for one since then. DH has been obsessed with this bag since then. He loved it and periodically grouses about how he wants me to have that bag.
> 
> About 3 months ago, DH was feeling very loving and told me he wanted to buy me a purse. He has never bought me a bag before. I told him it was going to be expensive. I figured this bag would come around someday, and it would be the most expensive on my targeted acquisition list. I have purchased two less expensive bags in the last couple of months. No point in letting him off cheap, especially since he wants this bag more than I do. When this bag came up, I showed him. His reaction was “wow that is expensive, but it is your money.” To which I said, “Oh no, this is the purse you are buying me to fulfill your desire to buy me a bag.” He manned up and I have the bag.
> 
> Now that it has arrived, he is so proud of it. He asked me to take pictures of it so he can email his friends. I asked him why he loves it so. He thinks it is me. Ok—so what about it is me? He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic. I am so touched by his response. This is a very special bag for me.
> 
> I have carried it a few times. It is as light as a feather. It functions like a micro tote that is arm carry. I don’t carry much. Two card holders, a phone (which is not in pic because it is taking the pic), and my keys. It functions better than I expected, which is good, because given that it is such a touching gift, I need to show my appreciation by using it. Good thing that I love it.  When I am not carrying it, we just sit around and look at it.  The pictures just don't do justice to the colors.
> 
> View attachment 5440789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440791


Wow!!!!! Gor-ge-ous!!!!!


----------



## More bags

Cordeliere said:


> I found my unicorn! It is a Hermes Vibrato Picotin 18cm in orange and cyclamen. Vibrato is made of slices of chevre leather dyed in various colors. It has a sort of suede like feel. Each vibrato bag is unique in its stripes. The inside of mine is cyclamen chevre. I have always wanted a bag with a contrast interior. I love orange and purple as a color combination. Finding that particular combination is what made the hunt so long.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I told the story of seeing this bag at the Paris flea market in 2017. Vibrato was not anything I had ever considered, so I didn’t pounce on it. I brought DH back the next day to see it, but by then it was on hold for Baby Jane Holzer, one of Worhal’s muses. I always felt Baby Jane stole my bag. I have been looking for one since then. DH has been obsessed with this bag since then. He loved it and periodically grouses about how he wants me to have that bag.
> 
> About 3 months ago, DH was feeling very loving and told me he wanted to buy me a purse. He has never bought me a bag before. I told him it was going to be expensive. I figured this bag would come around someday, and it would be the most expensive on my targeted acquisition list. I have purchased two less expensive bags in the last couple of months. No point in letting him off cheap, especially since he wants this bag more than I do. When this bag came up, I showed him. His reaction was “wow that is expensive, but it is your money.” To which I said, “Oh no, this is the purse you are buying me to fulfill your desire to buy me a bag.” He manned up and I have the bag.
> 
> Now that it has arrived, he is so proud of it. He asked me to take pictures of it so he can email his friends. I asked him why he loves it so. He thinks it is me. Ok—so what about it is me? He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic. I am so touched by his response. This is a very special bag for me.
> 
> I have carried it a few times. It is as light as a feather. It functions like a micro tote that is arm carry. I don’t carry much. Two card holders, a phone (which is not in pic because it is taking the pic), and my keys. It functions better than I expected, which is good, because given that it is such a touching gift, I need to show my appreciation by using it. Good thing that I love it.  When I am not carrying it, we just sit around and look at it.  The pictures just don't do justice to the colors.
> 
> View attachment 5440789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440791
> 
> 
> Below is the seller's image which shows the colors better.  Sorry it is so huge.
> View attachment 5440793


Congratulations on finding your unicorn bag! The bag itself is a beautiful treasure, combined with the story of Warhol’s muse snatching it up AND the sentimental aspect of it being a gift from your husband with such a wonderful description of why he thinks it represents you.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> I found my unicorn! It is a Hermes Vibrato Picotin 18cm in orange and cyclamen. Vibrato is made of slices of chevre leather dyed in various colors. It has a sort of suede like feel. Each vibrato bag is unique in its stripes. The inside of mine is cyclamen chevre. I have always wanted a bag with a contrast interior. I love orange and purple as a color combination. Finding that particular combination is what made the hunt so long.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I told the story of seeing this bag at the Paris flea market in 2017. Vibrato was not anything I had ever considered, so I didn’t pounce on it. I brought DH back the next day to see it, but by then it was on hold for Baby Jane Holzer, one of Worhal’s muses. I always felt Baby Jane stole my bag. I have been looking for one since then. DH has been obsessed with this bag since then. He loved it and periodically grouses about how he wants me to have that bag.
> 
> About 3 months ago, DH was feeling very loving and told me he wanted to buy me a purse. He has never bought me a bag before. I told him it was going to be expensive. I figured this bag would come around someday, and it would be the most expensive on my targeted acquisition list. I have purchased two less expensive bags in the last couple of months. No point in letting him off cheap, especially since he wants this bag more than I do. When this bag came up, I showed him. His reaction was “wow that is expensive, but it is your money.” To which I said, “Oh no, this is the purse you are buying me to fulfill your desire to buy me a bag.” He manned up and I have the bag.
> 
> Now that it has arrived, he is so proud of it. He asked me to take pictures of it so he can email his friends. I asked him why he loves it so. He thinks it is me. Ok—so what about it is me? He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic. I am so touched by his response. This is a very special bag for me.
> 
> I have carried it a few times. It is as light as a feather. It functions like a micro tote that is arm carry. I don’t carry much. Two card holders, a phone (which is not in pic because it is taking the pic), and my keys. It functions better than I expected, which is good, because given that it is such a touching gift, I need to show my appreciation by using it. Good thing that I love it.  When I am not carrying it, we just sit around and look at it.  The pictures just don't do justice to the colors.
> 
> View attachment 5440789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440791
> 
> 
> Below is the seller's image which shows the colors better.  Sorry it is so huge.
> View attachment 5440793



Congrats on finally getting this!!! What a colorful and joyful bag. Wear it in health!



BowieFan1971 said:


> Re: the black Prada
> Well, after a week of waiting and no notice the seller sent the bag, I got a message from Poshmark that the seller is cancelling the dale because they ”no longer have the item.” Why would you negotiate price and n an item you do not have or offer a counter then not honor it. So rude and unprofessional! It was perfect!
> 
> But I got a Celine instead for $40 less….and it has rings to attach a crossbody strap which the Prada did not and hold hardware like my coat. So…



I am sorry the Prada didn’t work out. I hope you like the Celine better!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I found my unicorn! It is a Hermes Vibrato Picotin 18cm in orange and cyclamen. Vibrato is made of slices of chevre leather dyed in various colors. It has a sort of suede like feel. Each vibrato bag is unique in its stripes. The inside of mine is cyclamen chevre. I have always wanted a bag with a contrast interior. I love orange and purple as a color combination. Finding that particular combination is what made the hunt so long.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I told the story of seeing this bag at the Paris flea market in 2017. Vibrato was not anything I had ever considered, so I didn’t pounce on it. I brought DH back the next day to see it, but by then it was on hold for Baby Jane Holzer, one of Worhal’s muses. I always felt Baby Jane stole my bag. I have been looking for one since then. DH has been obsessed with this bag since then. He loved it and periodically grouses about how he wants me to have that bag.
> 
> About 3 months ago, DH was feeling very loving and told me he wanted to buy me a purse. He has never bought me a bag before. I told him it was going to be expensive. I figured this bag would come around someday, and it would be the most expensive on my targeted acquisition list. I have purchased two less expensive bags in the last couple of months. No point in letting him off cheap, especially since he wants this bag more than I do. When this bag came up, I showed him. His reaction was “wow that is expensive, but it is your money.” To which I said, “Oh no, this is the purse you are buying me to fulfill your desire to buy me a bag.” He manned up and I have the bag.
> 
> Now that it has arrived, he is so proud of it. He asked me to take pictures of it so he can email his friends. I asked him why he loves it so. He thinks it is me. Ok—so what about it is me? He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic. I am so touched by his response. This is a very special bag for me.
> 
> I have carried it a few times. It is as light as a feather. It functions like a micro tote that is arm carry. I don’t carry much. Two card holders, a phone (which is not in pic because it is taking the pic), and my keys. It functions better than I expected, which is good, because given that it is such a touching gift, I need to show my appreciation by using it. Good thing that I love it.  When I am not carrying it, we just sit around and look at it.  The pictures just don't do justice to the colors.
> 
> View attachment 5440789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440791
> 
> 
> Below is the seller's image which shows the colors better.  Sorry it is so huge.
> View attachment 5440793


I rememebr uour story! So happy for you!
wear this in the best health and happiness!

and your DH is amazing! Yay! 
and how great that this bag IS you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Congratulations on finding your unicorn bag! The bag itself is a beautiful treasure, combined with the story of Warhol’s muse snatching it up AND the sentimental aspect of it being a gift from your husband with such a wonderful description of why he thinks it represents you.



“He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic.”

I love this too!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Congrats on finally getting this!!! What a colorful and joyful bag. Wear it in health!
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry the Prada didn’t work out. I hope you like the Celine better!


We’ll see in a few days…at least THIS one was put in the mail!


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I found my unicorn! It is a Hermes Vibrato Picotin 18cm in orange and cyclamen. Vibrato is made of slices of chevre leather dyed in various colors. It has a sort of suede like feel. Each vibrato bag is unique in its stripes. The inside of mine is cyclamen chevre. I have always wanted a bag with a contrast interior. I love orange and purple as a color combination. Finding that particular combination is what made the hunt so long.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I told the story of seeing this bag at the Paris flea market in 2017. Vibrato was not anything I had ever considered, so I didn’t pounce on it. I brought DH back the next day to see it, but by then it was on hold for Baby Jane Holzer, one of Worhal’s muses. I always felt Baby Jane stole my bag. I have been looking for one since then. DH has been obsessed with this bag since then. He loved it and periodically grouses about how he wants me to have that bag.
> 
> About 3 months ago, DH was feeling very loving and told me he wanted to buy me a purse. He has never bought me a bag before. I told him it was going to be expensive. I figured this bag would come around someday, and it would be the most expensive on my targeted acquisition list. I have purchased two less expensive bags in the last couple of months. No point in letting him off cheap, especially since he wants this bag more than I do. When this bag came up, I showed him. His reaction was “wow that is expensive, but it is your money.” To which I said, “Oh no, this is the purse you are buying me to fulfill your desire to buy me a bag.” He manned up and I have the bag.
> 
> Now that it has arrived, he is so proud of it. He asked me to take pictures of it so he can email his friends. I asked him why he loves it so. He thinks it is me. Ok—so what about it is me? He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic. I am so touched by his response. This is a very special bag for me.
> 
> I have carried it a few times. It is as light as a feather. It functions like a micro tote that is arm carry. I don’t carry much. Two card holders, a phone (which is not in pic because it is taking the pic), and my keys. It functions better than I expected, which is good, because given that it is such a touching gift, I need to show my appreciation by using it. Good thing that I love it.  When I am not carrying it, we just sit around and look at it.  The pictures just don't do justice to the colors.
> 
> View attachment 5440789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440791
> 
> 
> Below is the seller's image which shows the colors better.  Sorry it is so huge.
> View attachment 5440793


What a sweet story! I'm so happy for you! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> I found my unicorn! It is a Hermes Vibrato Picotin 18cm in orange and cyclamen. Vibrato is made of slices of chevre leather dyed in various colors. It has a sort of suede like feel. Each vibrato bag is unique in its stripes. The inside of mine is cyclamen chevre. I have always wanted a bag with a contrast interior. I love orange and purple as a color combination. Finding that particular combination is what made the hunt so long.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I told the story of seeing this bag at the Paris flea market in 2017. Vibrato was not anything I had ever considered, so I didn’t pounce on it. I brought DH back the next day to see it, but by then it was on hold for Baby Jane Holzer, one of Worhal’s muses. I always felt Baby Jane stole my bag. I have been looking for one since then. DH has been obsessed with this bag since then. He loved it and periodically grouses about how he wants me to have that bag.
> 
> About 3 months ago, DH was feeling very loving and told me he wanted to buy me a purse. He has never bought me a bag before. I told him it was going to be expensive. I figured this bag would come around someday, and it would be the most expensive on my targeted acquisition list. I have purchased two less expensive bags in the last couple of months. No point in letting him off cheap, especially since he wants this bag more than I do. When this bag came up, I showed him. His reaction was “wow that is expensive, but it is your money.” To which I said, “Oh no, this is the purse you are buying me to fulfill your desire to buy me a bag.” He manned up and I have the bag.
> 
> Now that it has arrived, he is so proud of it. He asked me to take pictures of it so he can email his friends. I asked him why he loves it so. He thinks it is me. Ok—so what about it is me? He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic. I am so touched by his response. This is a very special bag for me.
> 
> I have carried it a few times. It is as light as a feather. It functions like a micro tote that is arm carry. I don’t carry much. Two card holders, a phone (which is not in pic because it is taking the pic), and my keys. It functions better than I expected, which is good, because given that it is such a touching gift, I need to show my appreciation by using it. Good thing that I love it.  When I am not carrying it, we just sit around and look at it.  The pictures just don't do justice to the colors.
> 
> View attachment 5440789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440791
> 
> 
> Below is the seller's image which shows the colors better.  Sorry it is so huge.
> View attachment 5440793


I am so happy for you - congratulations!!!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Re: the black Prada
> Well, after a week of waiting and no notice the seller sent the bag, I got a message from Poshmark that the seller is cancelling the dale because they ”no longer have the item.” Why would you negotiate price on an item you do not have or offer a counter then not honor it. So rude and unprofessional! It was perfect!
> 
> But I got a Celine instead for $40 less….and it has rings to attach a crossbody strap which the Prada did not and gold hardware like my coat. So…


i hope the Celine is everything you want it to be!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> I do like the Lily, with the gray being a neutral it would be almost perfect but it IS a heavier piece.
> 
> I’ve been musing on these:
> 
> Tory Burch taupe petite Lee Radziwell: this would probably go with all my clothing, and is small. But I worry it would get damaged in transit and if it rains a bunch, it’s smooth leather and suede so not a good combo.
> Coach floral mini Dreamer: this is nice, small, and lightweight, but I think the quilting would end up getting crushed over the course of the trip.
> Polene mini Neuf: this has decent structure, is cute and small enough to work for evening, and the pebbled leather wouldn’t get too affected by rain, I don’t think.
> Looking over those options, it’s probably going to need to be the Polene, I just need to pick my outfits strategically.


Your TB petite Lee Radziwill is really lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> I found my unicorn! It is a Hermes Vibrato Picotin 18cm in orange and cyclamen. Vibrato is made of slices of chevre leather dyed in various colors. It has a sort of suede like feel. Each vibrato bag is unique in its stripes. The inside of mine is cyclamen chevre. I have always wanted a bag with a contrast interior. I love orange and purple as a color combination. Finding that particular combination is what made the hunt so long.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I told the story of seeing this bag at the Paris flea market in 2017. Vibrato was not anything I had ever considered, so I didn’t pounce on it. I brought DH back the next day to see it, but by then it was on hold for Baby Jane Holzer, one of Worhal’s muses. I always felt Baby Jane stole my bag. I have been looking for one since then. DH has been obsessed with this bag since then. He loved it and periodically grouses about how he wants me to have that bag.
> 
> About 3 months ago, DH was feeling very loving and told me he wanted to buy me a purse. He has never bought me a bag before. I told him it was going to be expensive. I figured this bag would come around someday, and it would be the most expensive on my targeted acquisition list. I have purchased two less expensive bags in the last couple of months. No point in letting him off cheap, especially since he wants this bag more than I do. When this bag came up, I showed him. His reaction was “wow that is expensive, but it is your money.” To which I said, “Oh no, this is the purse you are buying me to fulfill your desire to buy me a bag.” He manned up and I have the bag.
> 
> Now that it has arrived, he is so proud of it. He asked me to take pictures of it so he can email his friends. I asked him why he loves it so. He thinks it is me. Ok—so what about it is me? He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic. I am so touched by his response. This is a very special bag for me.
> 
> I have carried it a few times. It is as light as a feather. It functions like a micro tote that is arm carry. I don’t carry much. Two card holders, a phone (which is not in pic because it is taking the pic), and my keys. It functions better than I expected, which is good, because given that it is such a touching gift, I need to show my appreciation by using it. Good thing that I love it.  When I am not carrying it, we just sit around and look at it.  The pictures just don't do justice to the colors.
> 
> View attachment 5440789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440791
> 
> 
> Below is the seller's image which shows the colors better.  Sorry it is so huge.
> View attachment 5440793


Congrats on this special bag. So pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> We’ll see in a few days…at least THIS one was put in the mail!


I am so sorry that happened to you. It is so frustrating when you all ready have thought out how you will wear it.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I found my unicorn! It is a Hermes Vibrato Picotin 18cm in orange and cyclamen. Vibrato is made of slices of chevre leather dyed in various colors. It has a sort of suede like feel. Each vibrato bag is unique in its stripes. The inside of mine is cyclamen chevre. I have always wanted a bag with a contrast interior. I love orange and purple as a color combination. Finding that particular combination is what made the hunt so long.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I told the story of seeing this bag at the Paris flea market in 2017. Vibrato was not anything I had ever considered, so I didn’t pounce on it. I brought DH back the next day to see it, but by then it was on hold for Baby Jane Holzer, one of Worhal’s muses. I always felt Baby Jane stole my bag. I have been looking for one since then. DH has been obsessed with this bag since then. He loved it and periodically grouses about how he wants me to have that bag.
> 
> About 3 months ago, DH was feeling very loving and told me he wanted to buy me a purse. He has never bought me a bag before. I told him it was going to be expensive. I figured this bag would come around someday, and it would be the most expensive on my targeted acquisition list. I have purchased two less expensive bags in the last couple of months. No point in letting him off cheap, especially since he wants this bag more than I do. When this bag came up, I showed him. His reaction was “wow that is expensive, but it is your money.” To which I said, “Oh no, this is the purse you are buying me to fulfill your desire to buy me a bag.” He manned up and I have the bag.
> 
> Now that it has arrived, he is so proud of it. He asked me to take pictures of it so he can email his friends. I asked him why he loves it so. He thinks it is me. Ok—so what about it is me? He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic. I am so touched by his response. This is a very special bag for me.
> 
> I have carried it a few times. It is as light as a feather. It functions like a micro tote that is arm carry. I don’t carry much. Two card holders, a phone (which is not in pic because it is taking the pic), and my keys. It functions better than I expected, which is good, because given that it is such a touching gift, I need to show my appreciation by using it. Good thing that I love it.  When I am not carrying it, we just sit around and look at it.  The pictures just don't do justice to the colors.
> 
> View attachment 5440789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440791
> 
> 
> Below is the seller's image which shows the colors better.  Sorry it is so huge.
> View attachment 5440793


This is such a feel good post! I keep coming back to read it


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cordeliere said:


> I found my unicorn! It is a Hermes Vibrato Picotin 18cm in orange and cyclamen. Vibrato is made of slices of chevre leather dyed in various colors. It has a sort of suede like feel. Each vibrato bag is unique in its stripes. The inside of mine is cyclamen chevre. I have always wanted a bag with a contrast interior. I love orange and purple as a color combination. Finding that particular combination is what made the hunt so long.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I told the story of seeing this bag at the Paris flea market in 2017. Vibrato was not anything I had ever considered, so I didn’t pounce on it. I brought DH back the next day to see it, but by then it was on hold for Baby Jane Holzer, one of Worhal’s muses. I always felt Baby Jane stole my bag. I have been looking for one since then. DH has been obsessed with this bag since then. He loved it and periodically grouses about how he wants me to have that bag.
> 
> About 3 months ago, DH was feeling very loving and told me he wanted to buy me a purse. He has never bought me a bag before. I told him it was going to be expensive. I figured this bag would come around someday, and it would be the most expensive on my targeted acquisition list. I have purchased two less expensive bags in the last couple of months. No point in letting him off cheap, especially since he wants this bag more than I do. When this bag came up, I showed him. His reaction was “wow that is expensive, but it is your money.” To which I said, “Oh no, this is the purse you are buying me to fulfill your desire to buy me a bag.” He manned up and I have the bag.
> 
> Now that it has arrived, he is so proud of it. He asked me to take pictures of it so he can email his friends. I asked him why he loves it so. He thinks it is me. Ok—so what about it is me? He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic. I am so touched by his response. This is a very special bag for me.
> 
> I have carried it a few times. It is as light as a feather. It functions like a micro tote that is arm carry. I don’t carry much. Two card holders, a phone (which is not in pic because it is taking the pic), and my keys. It functions better than I expected, which is good, because given that it is such a touching gift, I need to show my appreciation by using it. Good thing that I love it.  When I am not carrying it, we just sit around and look at it.  The pictures just don't do justice to the colors.
> 
> View attachment 5440789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440791
> 
> 
> Below is the seller's image which shows the colors better.  Sorry it is so huge.
> View attachment 5440793



That is really sweet to have a husband so invested in a bag that embodies your personality. Mine would likely never care as much, unless it was a saddle bag attached to a motorcycle for him or something.


----------



## ElainePG

JVSXOXO said:


> *June stats:*
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 0
> SLGs in: 0
> SLGs Out: 1 (a return)
> Bags carried: 5
> 
> 
> *YTD Stats:*
> Bags in: 3
> Bags out: 2
> SLGs in: 1
> SLGs out: 1
> 
> I’m trying to stick it out until the holidays before I think about buying another bag but I sure do like to window shop!  I am proud of myself for regularly rotating my bags this month. All 3 of my new bags have had plenty of time to shine and I also pulled out a couple oldies - my Eva clutch and Rogue Tote. The tote had not seen the light of day for quite some time as I haven’t really needed bigger bags since the pandemic began.
> View attachment 5440249


Love the outfits you've put together with these bags… you look great! 

I agree. Window shopping is fun!


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I’m mostly recovered from Covid but have a lingering cough and cold. I’m still testing positive but as it’s now 10 days since symptoms I’m freed from isolation (it’s only 5 now here). My main issue is that my energy levels are terrible and I want to rest/sleep all the time.
> 
> Our flights to France are very early on Wednesday meaning leaving the house at about 4am! This isn’t ideal on my medication either but I can sleep on the plane. We have decided to go and make the best of having 6 days in the sunshine. We don’t have to be all that active having a central hotel with a pool in Nice. I expect I will manage some light shopping, sightseeing and eating out and perhaps being away and enjoying the sun will help my energy levels pick up.
> 
> I’ve been feeling really down and a good holiday is probably just what the doctor ordered. Plus today two friends contacted me out of the blue. One sent a thoughtful gift box with lots of pampering items just because she had heard I’d had a tough month and the other, a woman I admire greatly, just contacted me out of the blue wanting to meet for coffee. It’s these kind of things that pick you up and remind you there are good things to enjoy even when things are hard.


I hope you have a terrific… and RESTFUL… vacation. You definitely deserve it.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow!!!!! Gor-ge-ous!!!!!





More bags said:


> Congratulations on finding your unicorn bag! The bag itself is a beautiful treasure, combined with the story of Warhol’s muse snatching it up AND the sentimental aspect of it being a gift from your husband with such a wonderful description of why he thinks it represents you.





880 said:


> I rememebr uour story! So happy for you!
> wear this in the best health and happiness!
> and your DH is amazing! Yay!
> and how great that this bag IS you!





BowieFan1971 said:


> “He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic.”
> I love this too!





whateve said:


> What a sweet story! I'm so happy for you! It's gorgeous!





Cookiefiend said:


> I am so happy for you - congratulations!!!






Jereni said:


> Congrats on finally getting this!!! What a colorful and joyful bag. Wear it in health!





dcooney4 said:


> Congrats on this special bag. So pretty!






880 said:


> This is such a feel good post! I keep coming back to read it





JVSXOXO said:


> That is really sweet to have a husband so invested in a bag that embodies your personality. Mine would likely never care as much, unless it was a saddle bag attached to a motorcycle for him or something.



Dear Friends
Thank you for giving me the joy of sharing this with you.   Thank you for getting the sweetness of DH.   And thank you for appreciating the beauty and the joyfulness of the bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

In honor of @Cordeliere, a question…

What bag out there, whether you own one or not, is most like you and why? Not necessarily the one you love the most, or the one you aspire to, but the one that best reflects your personality.

I would probably say my orange Prada tote. It is colorful, casual, practical, reliable, durable and substantial without being heavy. The color makes it atypical but it can handle a myriad of situations. I am feisty and creative (the orange), but also highly ethical, capable and responsible. If I say I am going to do something, I mean it. I am a survivor and I can hold out through adversity to the point of stubbornness. This all means more to me than being pretty. I am a person first, woman second.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’m mostly recovered from Covid but have a lingering cough and cold. I’m still testing positive but as it’s now 10 days since symptoms I’m freed from isolation (it’s only 5 now here). My main issue is that my energy levels are terrible and I want to rest/sleep all the time.
> 
> Our flights to France are very early on Wednesday meaning leaving the house at about 4am! This isn’t ideal on my medication either but I can sleep on the plane. We have decided to go and make the best of having 6 days in the sunshine. We don’t have to be all that active having a central hotel with a pool in Nice. I expect I will manage some light shopping, sightseeing and eating out and perhaps being away and enjoying the sun will help my energy levels pick up.
> 
> I’ve been feeling really down and a good holiday is probably just what the doctor ordered. Plus today two friends contacted me out of the blue. One sent a thoughtful gift box with lots of pampering items just because she had heard I’d had a tough month and the other, a woman I admire greatly, just contacted me out of the blue wanting to meet for coffee. It’s these kind of things that pick you up and remind you there are good things to enjoy even when things are hard.



Enjoy your holidays as much as you can. There aren´t any expectations to fulfil, just relax, be in the moment or sleep (sleep is so much nicer in a nice hotel!) and have a good time!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thank you @880! That’s so kind! I’ve spent the day slowly packing which in itself was enjoyable. Just a few light dresses and maxi skirts for daytime and a couple of longer dresses and my pink jumpsuit for evening. I’m going for a blue and pink theme with my new pink fitflops and avoiding bringing too much. I’ll bring my new tan leather jacket as it looks lovely with summer dresses.
> 
> I’ve decided on the following bags. My Loewe basket as you all said definitely a south of France vibe. Perfect for the beach if we go but also days out or shopping too. My new Longchamp Brioche in powder for evenings another vote from you all. And I’ve decided to bring Mini Alexa just because it makes my heart sing with joy and can be used for daytime or evening as an extra choice. I’ll pack the Brioche in my hold case and use the other two as carry on.
> View attachment 5440715
> 
> I nearly packed my oak Lily and oak fitflop sandals too but decided that’s way too much for 5 nights. I might use that for the UK holiday I’m taking with my sister’s family - the combination is understated but smart and will work well for that.



Great choices! Your pink suitcase is soooo cute too!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I found my unicorn! It is a Hermes Vibrato Picotin 18cm in orange and cyclamen. Vibrato is made of slices of chevre leather dyed in various colors. It has a sort of suede like feel. Each vibrato bag is unique in its stripes. The inside of mine is cyclamen chevre. I have always wanted a bag with a contrast interior. I love orange and purple as a color combination. Finding that particular combination is what made the hunt so long.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I told the story of seeing this bag at the Paris flea market in 2017. Vibrato was not anything I had ever considered, so I didn’t pounce on it. I brought DH back the next day to see it, but by then it was on hold for Baby Jane Holzer, one of Worhal’s muses. I always felt Baby Jane stole my bag. I have been looking for one since then. DH has been obsessed with this bag since then. He loved it and periodically grouses about how he wants me to have that bag.
> 
> About 3 months ago, DH was feeling very loving and told me he wanted to buy me a purse. He has never bought me a bag before. I told him it was going to be expensive. I figured this bag would come around someday, and it would be the most expensive on my targeted acquisition list. I have purchased two less expensive bags in the last couple of months. No point in letting him off cheap, especially since he wants this bag more than I do. When this bag came up, I showed him. His reaction was “wow that is expensive, but it is your money.” To which I said, “Oh no, this is the purse you are buying me to fulfill your desire to buy me a bag.” He manned up and I have the bag.
> 
> Now that it has arrived, he is so proud of it. He asked me to take pictures of it so he can email his friends. I asked him why he loves it so. He thinks it is me. Ok—so what about it is me? He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic. I am so touched by his response. This is a very special bag for me.
> 
> I have carried it a few times. It is as light as a feather. It functions like a micro tote that is arm carry. I don’t carry much. Two card holders, a phone (which is not in pic because it is taking the pic), and my keys. It functions better than I expected, which is good, because given that it is such a touching gift, I need to show my appreciation by using it. Good thing that I love it.  When I am not carrying it, we just sit around and look at it.  The pictures just don't do justice to the colors.
> 
> View attachment 5440789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440791
> 
> 
> Below is the seller's image which shows the colors better.  Sorry it is so huge.
> View attachment 5440793



Congratulations on an amazing husband and a stunning bag! I feel the connection and positve vibes. Perfect! Wear it in good health!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Re: the black Prada
> Well, after a week of waiting and no notice the seller sent the bag, I got a message from Poshmark that the seller is cancelling the dale because they ”no longer have the item.” Why would you negotiate price on an item you do not have or offer a counter then not honor it. So rude and unprofessional! It was perfect!
> 
> But I got a Celine instead for $40 less….and it has rings to attach a crossbody strap which the Prada did not and gold hardware like my coat. So…



Oh no, sellers who behave like this are a pain in the ... ! I´m sorry this happened to you. The waiting alone is so stressful. It happened to me with the Flight bag. The seller had accepted my offer and then: nothing. VC informed me three times they had reminded the seller to ship, I kept writing to her too: nothing. And suddenly there was a message. The seller had been away on holidays. The bag got shipped at the last possible day before VC would have cancelled the deal.

Please show us the Celine once it has arrived.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oh no, sllers who behave like this are a pain in the ... ! I´m sorry this happened to you. The waiting alone is so stressful. It happened to me with the Flight bag. The seller had accepted my offer and then: nothing. VC informed me three times they had reminded the seller to ship, I kept writing to her too: nothing. And suddenly there was a message. The seller had been away on holidays. The bag got shipped at the last possible day before VC would have cancelled the deal.
> 
> Please show us the Celine once it has arrived.


Scheduled to arrive tomorrow…will do!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> In honor of @Cordeliere, a question…
> 
> What bag out there, whether you own one or not, is most like you and why? Not necessarily he one you love the most, but the one that best reflects your personality.
> 
> I would probably say my orange Prada tote. It is colorful, casual, practical, reliable, durable and substantial without being heavy. The color makes it atypical but it can handle a myriad of situations.



My everyday self is boring, so make it any boring old bag from the mall.
But inside my boring everyday shell there´s me: crazy, quirky, creative, a little pretentous, sometimes elegant in some old fashioned way (DH told me I looked like "old money" last time I made an effort to get properly dressed?), always with my head in the clouds or in some dream... 

The Dior Diva in leopard print!





Other people must see it too. I bought the matching boots in Paris in 2019. I was dressed in a vintage coat and practical leather boots with thick heels. Not the slightest bit of leopard print on me..  When I tried the boots on the shopkeeper, who had definetely expected having to talk me into buying them -they were gathering dust on a high shelf- suddenly lit up and told me they changed my look and posture instantly. He didn´t have to tell me. I felt it even before I looked into the mirror. They belonged on my feet! He stayed very amused and friendly through a severe haggling match with me and my awful French and  finally made the sale.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> My everyday self is boring, so make it any boring old bag from the mall.
> But inside my boring everyday shell there´s me: crazy, quirky, creative, a little pretentous, sometimes elegant in some old fashioned way (DH told me I looked like "old money" last time I made an effort to get properly dressed?), always with my head in the clouds or in some dream...
> 
> The Dior Diva in leopard print!
> 
> View attachment 5441445
> 
> 
> 
> Other people must see it too. I bought the matching boots in Paris in 2019. I was dressed in a vintage coat and practical leather boots with thick heels. Not the slightest bit of leopard print on me..  When I tried the boots on the shopkeeper, who had definetely expected having to talk me into buying them -they were gathering dust on a high shelf- suddenly lit up and told me they changed my look and posture instantly. He didn´t have to tell me. I felt it even before I looked into the mirror. They belonged on my feet! He stayed very amused and friendly through a severe haggling match with me and my awful French and  finally made the sale.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441454


I totally see it!!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Tired now. I´ve been "embroidering" flowers on a dress project for the last three days. At one hand to make the true to the era 30ies housewife style less frumpy by faking proportions and on the other hand to calm my nerves. I´ve been really on edge, so badly the tedious needlework actually felt calming... plus I´ve been dodging the project I actually wanted to complete. It´s a very lovely black 70ies jersey dress, perfect, but just a tad too small.... buying an old 38 was a bit silly. I very well know that nothing below an old 40 has a chance, no matter how "slim" I am. Ribcage gets in the way...  It´s on my table, lining already unpicked and I am scared to unpick the delicate jersey...


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Tired now. I´ve been "embroidering" flowers on a dress project for the last three days. At one hand to make the true to the era 30ies housewife style less frumpy by faking proportions and on the other hand to calm my nerves. I´ve been really on edge, so badly the tedious needlework actually felt calming... plus I´ve been dodging the project I actually wanted to complete. It´s a very lovely black 70ies jersey dress, perfect, but just a tad too small.... buying an old 38 was a bit silly. I very well know that nothing below an old 40 has a chance, no matter how "slim" I am. Ribcage gets in the way...  It´s on my table, lining already unpicked and I am scared to unpick the delicate jersey...


It will be amazing! All of your work is! We will wait to see your projects unfold 
and, I love your leopard boots. I used to wear a lot of leopard. . . until I discovered blue, black and cool toned camo lol


----------



## JVSXOXO

ElainePG said:


> Love the outfits you've put together with these bags… you look great!
> 
> I agree. Window shopping is fun!



Thank you so much!  Window shopping gets me in a little trouble sometimes though - I definitely made an impulse buy yesterday. Nothing too spendy at all, but it is a little different than what I’d typically go for. We’ll see how I feel about it when it arrives!




BowieFan1971 said:


> In honor of @Cordeliere, a question…
> 
> What bag out there, whether you own one or not, is most like you and why? Not necessarily the one you love the most, or the one you aspire to, but the one that best reflects your personality.
> 
> I would probably say my orange Prada tote. It is colorful, casual, practical, reliable, durable and substantial without being heavy. The color makes it atypical but it can handle a myriad of situations. I am feisty and creative (the orange), but also highly ethical, capable and responsible. If I say I am going to do something, I mean it. I am a survivor and I can hold out through adversity to the point of stubbornness. This all means more to me than being pretty. I am a person first, woman second.



What a fun question and thoughtful response. I’m still figuring out who I am with all of the changes that have come with and during the pandemic. I wouldn’t even know where to begin within my collection, let alone beyond it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you so much!  Window shopping gets me in a little trouble sometimes though - I definitely made an impulse buy yesterday. Nothing too spendy at all, but it is a little different than what I’d typically go for. We’ll see how I feel about it when it arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun question and thoughtful response. I’m still figuring out who I am with all of the changes that have come with and during the pandemic. I wouldn’t even know where to begin within my collection, let alone beyond it!


Actively figuring out who you are is a given when you have young kids because when are you ever allowed to ask yourself who you are and what you want without considering your  children in the answer? Heck, you can’t even go to the bathroom by yourself without interruption half the time! Knowing who you are and what you want is much easier and more achievable when your children are grown and gone and you have 50+ years under your belt like me. You may be surprised (+ or -) at who and what that is when you discover it, but at least you know. The other great thing is that other people’s expectations/demands are not as much of an issue, if at all, because people sort of look past you in a way they didn’t when you were younger and you realize that most people’s opinions/expectations never mattered anyway! I truly don’t give a crap! You can finally be yourself in a way you were never able to before. While I miss my effortless 20-something body, I would not be any other age than I am now. I love being in my 50’s!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> In honor of @Cordeliere, a question…
> 
> What bag out there, whether you own one or not, is most like you and why? Not necessarily the one you love the most, or the one you aspire to, but the one that best reflects your personality.
> 
> I would probably say my orange Prada tote. It is colorful, casual, practical, reliable, durable and substantial without being heavy. The color makes it atypical but it can handle a myriad of situations. I am feisty and creative (the orange), but also highly ethical, capable and responsible. If I say I am going to do something, I mean it. I am a survivor and I can hold out through adversity to the point of stubbornness. This all means more to me than being pretty. I am a person first, woman second.


What is your favorite of these traits?


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> My everyday self is boring, so make it any boring old bag from the mall.
> But inside my boring everyday shell there´s me: crazy, quirky, creative, a little pretentous, sometimes elegant in some old fashioned way (DH told me I looked like "old money" last time I made an effort to get properly dressed?), always with my head in the clouds or in some dream...
> 
> The Dior Diva in leopard print!
> 
> View attachment 5441445
> 
> 
> 
> Other people must see it too. I bought the matching boots in Paris in 2019. I was dressed in a vintage coat and practical leather boots with thick heels. Not the slightest bit of leopard print on me..  When I tried the boots on the shopkeeper, who had definetely expected having to talk me into buying them -they were gathering dust on a high shelf- suddenly lit up and told me they changed my look and posture instantly. He didn´t have to tell me. I felt it even before I looked into the mirror. They belonged on my feet! He stayed very amused and friendly through a severe haggling match with me and my awful French and  finally made the sale.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441454


I love your complexity.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> What is your favorite of these traits?


Hmmm…favorite? Feisty. The one I value the most/feel is most important (there is a difference)? Highly ethical. That takes daily thought, effort and commitment, but it ain’t exactly sexy…LOL

What about you?


----------



## 880

I saw this thread which might be fun to do here sometime 





						What’s your newest, oldest, most used, least used, favorite, least favorite, funkist, impulsive purchased bag?
					

Please direct me to the thread if someone already have started this.  I saw this on IG and I thought it would be fun.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




newest:
oldest:
most used:
least used:
favorite:
least favorite
funkiest:
impulse purchase:


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

880 said:


> I saw this thread which might be fun to do here sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your newest, oldest, most used, least used, favorite, least favorite, funkist, impulsive purchased bag?
> 
> 
> Please direct me to the thread if someone already have started this.  I saw this on IG and I thought it would be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Ooh, this does sound fun for this thread. I’ll play!

newest: Loewe Small Basket Bag in Raffia/Calfskin
oldest:
- Still mine: Louis Vuitton Trapeze GM Clutch in Black
- Passed to DD: Gucci Vintage Ophidia in Blue Canvas
most used:
- For work: Louis Vuitton Neverfull in Monogram Canvas in Damier Ebene
- For formal events: Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet in Gold
- Day bag during pandemic: lululemon On My Level Bag *Micro in any of the five colors I own
- Day bag pre-pandemic: Prada Bauletto Bowler Bag in Camel
least used: Chloe Small Woody Tote Bag
favorite: Hermes Birkin 30 in Togo Etain
least favorite: Louis Vuitton Thames PM (sooooo dated!)
funkiest: Balenciaga Giant 12 Motorcycle City Mini Bag in Cassis
impulse purchase: Ela Mini Milck Clutch in Silver


----------



## Cordeliere

newest:  Hermes Vibrato Picotin
oldest:  Brighton moc croc wallet on a chain
most used:   Bal First in Black until I declared it worn out and replaced with blue
least used:  Hermes Muso in vache
favorite:  (newest aside)  Hermes Sac a Malice
least favorite   Hermes birkin 30 or trim 31--its a tie
funkiest:  Burberry trompe l'oeil bag
impulse purchase:  none


----------



## BowieFan1971

Newest- Celine dome in black (arrives today)
Oldest- Immue dome satchel in tomato red
Most used- Coach Bay tote in camel, but orange Prada tote will tie it
Least used- Kelly 35 in Rouge H (due to age/condition though now that I go out more…) and LV Reade Pm tote in red Vernis (don’t want to damage it)
Favorite- Not sure, but my seagrass bag is my emotional favorite because my son gave it to me
Least favorite- Burberry satchel in Nova plaid (considering rehoming it in the fall)
Funkiest- I wouldn’t call any of my bags “funky”
Impulse purchase- Minkoff sling bag shaped like H Evie (which is working out well, so…), Minkoff Regan satchel in black (like the navy blue one…my attempt at edgy?LOL)


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you so much!  Window shopping gets me in a little trouble sometimes though - I definitely made an impulse buy yesterday. Nothing too spendy at all, but it is a little different than what I’d typically go for. We’ll see how I feel about it when it arrives!



Looking forward to see what you got!



880 said:


> I saw this thread which might be fun to do here sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your newest, oldest, most used, least used, favorite, least favorite, funkist, impulsive purchased bag?
> 
> 
> Please direct me to the thread if someone already have started this.  I saw this on IG and I thought it would be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newest:
> oldest:
> most used:
> least used:
> favorite:
> least favorite
> funkiest:
> impulse purchase:




*newest*: Celine Romy (need to share pics)
*oldest*: Coach Borough
*most used*: varies depending on time of year… right now, my Polene Huit
*least used*: Prada double zip tote 
*favorite*:  SO hard. prob need to go with Fendi Peekaboo or Chanel burgundy Coco Handle
*least favorite*: hmmm. I guess the Tory Burch cream bucket… strap isn’t as long as I’d like
*funkiest*: Burberry pocket bag in plaid… 

I really regret letting my DH pick this out for me.
He loves the ‘tartan’ and I wanted to love it but it just isn’t ‘me’
*impulse purchase*: Polene mini Neuf… they released this earlier this year and I ordered prob within 24 hours of coming across it, no regrets either!


----------



## 880

*newest*: epsom gold H 25B, phw
*oldest*: vintage H croc chaine d’ancre clutch, ghw, made matte finish by @docride
*most used*: tie between craie leather Loewe mini puzzle, phw or etain H evelyn TPM
*least used*: black and white LV Stephen Sprouse graffiti Long alma (want to keep it relatively pristine lol)
Vintage metallic silver chèvre  H chaine d’ancre clutch (saved for travel or resort)
Bleu obscure H JPG fringe shoulder Birkin (heavy)
35 Trim II, forest green pebbled leather, phw
chanel so black mini chevron reissue; chanel micro stingray boy, chanel blue metallic reissue chocolate bar bag; 226 bronze reissue ruthenium (i rarely wear chanels, but there is definitely a time and place)
BV metallic hobo and BV Boston karung intracciato bag (but I am searching in theory for the perfect something, maybe a stretch knot, as a dear friend, my former chanel SA from 2001, now regional manages BV. She said they are bringing back archival designs, IDK).
etsy inspired pouches in gold and craie
picotin pm bags in ebene smooth barenia and felt
honorable mention: since before Covid, I stopped carrying my favorite B30’s: black barenia B30; gold swift B30; metallic grey vache liegee B30, all brushed phw by @docride; and, rarely carry etoupe B30, phw.
i also rarely carry my 28 black box retourne kelly,  brushed phw, but I do sometimes carry the 32 Bordeaux box kelly, as that’s a seasonal thing.
*favorite*: usually my latest bag, but most likely my H craie mini Della cavalleria bc it’s cross body and just me
DH calls my bleu Abysse box sellier 28K, the sexiest bag in the world, so that deserves a nod here.
*least favorite*: I actually love all of them; if not, I rehome. Perhaps the H blue Jean JPG Birkin, phw. It was never right. Too big for my frame. Plus, I am a neutrals person. The color was too cheerful. I gave it to a friend. I was going to give it to a young cousin, but she dropped out of school; she is super annoying and self absorbed; plus she may do drugs and vapes (learned in rehab).  I didn’t feel like she deserved it
*funkiest*: I am generally not a funky bag person, but I regret rehoming a tiny pristine hand machined metal linked pouch with a retractable cap closure made in the US by a defunct manufacturing company (bc I never used it) and I regret not buying a camo blue toned Moynat matte alligator ( it wasn’t available and I would never spend for an exotic non Hermes quality bag at full retail. Possibly my custom hand stitched Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag, which is my most finely made bag, is actually the quirkiest, most idiosyncratic bag I own. (This was DHs idea, and I nearly had a nervous breakdown in the planning, bc I hate to make choices)
*impulse purchase*: epsom 25K, bleu orage, ghw at FSH. I nearly rejected it bc of gold hardware, (FSH SA thought I was crazy lol) but DH got my NY SA on the phone ( he was on standby waiting for a text anyway) to tell me I would be an idiot to refuse. And, they were right.

*my dream bags that I do not own; may not exist; and apparently cannot be special ordered*
a black and white vibrato 25 kelly, phw (I’ve seen a 28)
an all etoupe crinoline b25, (I’ve seen a 35)
a dark gray buffalo Dalmatian 25 K (I’ve seen a 32)
a 25k berline ( ive seen a 32)
a barenia toile 25B (I have a 35 toile)


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> *newest*: epsom gold H 25B, phw
> *oldest*: vintage H croc chaine d’ancre clutch, ghw, made matte finish by @docride
> *most used*: tie between craie leather Loewe mini puzzle, phw or etain H evelyn TPM
> *least used*: black and white LV Stephen Sprouse graffiti Long alma (want to keep it relatively pristine lol)
> Vintage metallic silver chèvre  H chaine d’ancre clutch (saved for travel or resort)
> Bleu obscure H JPG fringe shoulder Birkin (heavy)
> 35 Trim II, forest green pebbled leather, phw
> chanel so black mini chevron reissue; chanel micro stingray boy, chanel blue metallic reissue chocolate bar bag; 226 bronze reissue ruthenium (i rarely wear chanels, but there is definitely a time and place)
> BV metallic hobo and BV Boston karung intracciato bag (but I am searching in theory for the perfect something, maybe a stretch knot, as a dear friend, my former chanel SA from 2001, now regional manages BV. She said they are bringing back archival designs, IDK).
> etsy inspired pouches in gold and craie
> picotin pm bags in ebene smooth barenia and felt
> honorable mention: since before Covid, I stopped carrying my favorite B30’s: black barenia B30; gold swift B30; metallic grey vache liegee B30, all brushed phw by @docride; and, rarely carry etoupe B30, phw.
> i also rarely carry my 28 black box retourne kelly,  brushed phw, but I do sometimes carry the 32 Bordeaux box kelly, as that’s a seasonal thing.
> *favorite*: usually my latest bag, but most likely my H craie mini Della cavalleria bc it’s cross body and just me
> DH calls my bleu Abysse box sellier 28K, the sexiest bag in the world, so that deserves a nod here.
> *least favorite*: I actually love all of them; if not, I rehome. Perhaps the H blue Jean JPG Birkin, phw. It was never right. Too big for my frame. Plus, I am a neutrals person. The color was too cheerful. I gave it to a friend. I was going to give it to a young cousin, but she dropped out of school; she is super annoying and self absorbed; plus she may do drugs and vapes (learned in rehab).  I didn’t feel like she deserved it
> *funkiest*: I am generally not a funky bag person, but I regret rehoming a tiny pristine hand machined metal linked pouch with a retractable cap closure made in the US by a defunct manufacturing company (bc I never used it) and I regret not buying a camo blue toned Moynat matte alligator ( it wasn’t available and I would never spend for an exotic non Hermes quality bag at full retail. Possibly my custom hand stitched Duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag, which is my most finely made bag, is actually the quirkiest, most idiosyncratic bag I own. (This was DHs idea, and I nearly had a nervous breakdown in the planning, bc I hate to make choices)
> *impulse purchase*: epsom 25K, bleu orage, ghw at FSH. I nearly rejected it bc of gold hardware, (FSH SA thought I was crazy lol) but DH got my NY SA on the phone ( he was on standby waiting for a text anyway) to tell me I would be an idiot to refuse. And, they were right.
> 
> *my dream bags that I do not own; may not exist; and apparently cannot be special ordered*
> a black and white vibrato 25 kelly, phw (I’ve seen a 28)
> an all etoupe crinoline b25, (I’ve seen a 35)
> a dark gray buffalo Dalmatian 25 K (I’ve seen a 32)
> a 25k berline ( ive seen a 32)
> a barenia toile 25B (I have a 35 toile)


All very interesting.   I can't help notice the length of the least used section.  giggle.  You need a couple more arms and a couple more days of the week.   I am madly in love with your Duret.   How can that not be your favorite?


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> All very interesting.   I can't help notice the length of the least used section.  giggle.  You need a couple more arms and a couple more days of the week.   I am madly in love with your Duret.   How can that not be your favorite?


Thank you! Bc I feel like it needs a chair of its own when I go out lol.
And, I didn’t want to duplicate categories.
if I was a minimalist (and clearly I am not), I could probably make do with the ‘most used’ category alone. 
I used more of these bags Bf Covid SIP, but as I get older, I like lighter options


----------



## Cookiefiend

ooooo fun!!!

newest: Tory Burch Fleming Lambskin Leather Convertible Shoulder Bag (finally found the color I was looking for!)
oldest: Louis Vuitton Pallas 
most used: Louis Vuitton Lock Me Bucket 
least used: Ferragamo Studio Tote (but just because it's so big and I don't often need a bag that big) but truly it's the Hermes Dalvy because it doesn't get worn often (but I do love it)
favorite: uhmmm ... Just Campagne Confort 1/Ferragamo Studio bag in Lipstick red and the Trifolio in Sunshine... I can't pick a favorite! 
least favorite Louis Vuitton Pallas - it's a big black unstructured hole. 
funkiest: Zero - no funky bags at all
impulse purchase: Tory Burch McGraw Shoulder bag in burgundy


----------



## Cookiefiend

June bag stats 

Purses in or out - 2 in, 1 out! The two in were the Tory Burch Fleming, and the Dior Be Dior. I sold the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black - I had been feeling bad about it for 2 years... it sold very quickly. 
Scarves in or out - Zero!!! (a minor miracle!)

Wore 12 different bags, got a new furnace/AC unit (oy), and was too distracted to read much. 
I did take a few pictures of my BOTD though!


----------



## 880

Cookiefiend said:


> *12 different bags, got a new furnace/AC unit* (oy


Congrats!


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> June bag stats
> 
> Purses in or out - 2 in, 1 out! The two in were the Tory Burch Fleming, and the Dior Be Dior. I sold the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black - I had been feeling bad about it for 2 years... it sold very quickly.
> Scarves in or out - Zero!!! (a minor miracle!)
> 
> Wore 12 different bags, got a new furnace/AC unit (oy), and was too distracted to read much.
> I did take a few pictures of my BOTD though!


A fast and easy sale is a blessing.  Congrats on the ins and out.   You must have been distracted for there not to be some scarf movement.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> *newest*: epsom gold H 25B, phw
> 
> *my dream bags that I do not own; may not exist; and apparently cannot be special ordered*
> a black and white vibrato 25 kelly, phw (I’ve seen a 28)
> an all etoupe crinoline b25, (I’ve seen a 35)
> a dark gray buffalo Dalmatian 25 K (I’ve seen a 32)
> a 25k berline ( ive seen a 32)
> a barenia toile 25B (I have a 35 toile)



I can't help but notice that all of your dream bags are 25s and like you said, may not exist.   Isn't that Hermes evil way?   They make you think any combination is possible, but it is really not.  Probably a secret ploy of the marketing department--illusion of having it your way.    Is your love of 25s because the new gold B25 is a success?   How did you find a 25 that you did not have to sell a body part to pay for?   I am jealous.   I love small bags.   Do you have a bag review for us?


----------



## Katinahat

I have made it to the south of France. We got here in time to change into summery clothing and go for a croque monsieur in a little bar for lunch. A little familiarising ourselves with the location included taking shelter from the heat in Gallarie Lafayette and browsing round the gorgeous handbags, shoes and clothes. Then a siesta and a swim in the rooftop pool. I’m exhausted but it’s bliss!


There is a very mixed vibe going on. Lots of very chic tanned women clearly from the warmer areas of Europe that we pale northerners! Beautiful dresses and stylish bags. But also a lot of very relaxed clothing, shorts and strappy  tops and with laid back styling in bags. I’ve seen lots of Gucci, Longchamp and YSL but no other Mulberry other than mini Alexa! Quite a lot of small “bubbly”
shoulder bags with large chunky gold chain straps that I need to look closer at to identify.


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> ooooo fun!!!
> 
> newest: Tory Burch Fleming Lambskin Leather Convertible Shoulder Bag (finally found the color I was looking for!)
> oldest: Louis Vuitton Pallas
> most used: Louis Vuitton Lock Me Bucket
> least used: Ferragamo Studio Tote (but just because it's so big and I don't often need a bag that big) but truly it's the Hermes Dalvy because it doesn't get worn often (but I do love it)
> favorite: uhmmm ... Just Campagne Confort 1/Ferragamo Studio bag in Lipstick red and the Trifolio in Sunshine... I can't pick a favorite!
> least favorite Louis Vuitton Pallas - it's a big black unstructured hole.
> funkiest: Zero - no funky bags at all
> impulse purchase: Tory Burch McGraw Shoulder bag in burgundy


Great game for by the pool! Interesting to see your items. 

Newest: Longchamp Powder Brioche
Oldest: A little Radley I was gifted by friends that I keep for the memories for my first handbag love affair. 
Least Used: Navy Quilted Aspinal Lottie bought this year for a wedding which will ultimately get a lot of use but that make take years! 
Most used: This year - Mulberry Bayswater Tote in sea blue for work and pink Mini Alexa for casual. All time - would be my mole grey Bayswater which was my first Mulberry. 
Favourite: isn’t that like chosing which child you like the best. They are all different! 
Funkiest: Unsure here! Cara because it’s a BACKPACK? Mini Alexa because it’s PINK! Brioche because it’s got this seasons PUFFY feel? Tearose Dinky because it’s got TEAROSES? You might need to tell me!!
Impulse buy: The pink Alexa considering I went in to look at an oak Bayswater! This was a real case of trusting my own judgement as it still makes me squeal with joy 4 months later.


----------



## Vintage Leather

newest: Balenciaga 2012 Panier bag


oldest:
1950s Gucci shoulder bag. I found it in a thrift store in high school. One of my friends was bragging about her $50 fake Prada, and I lifted up my bag and said “that’s a stupid amount to spend. I bought this authentic Gucci for $25”. And the conversation ended. 

most used: 
2007 YSL Mombasa with the pewter lilies handle in black canvas. Bareina and toile Hermes Trim II. Harvey’s Spangled red, white and blue Bow tote. 





least used: Hermes brown box Kelly. LV Murakami cherries pouchette. A Dooney AWL shoulder bag (my grandmother was one of the original investors in the company and she gave it to me when I was 13)

favorite: I have my small collection of Judith Leiber bags in a lighted cabinet, and I love seeing how it sparkles. I really don’t like picking. 

least favorite: If I haven’t carried it, and don’t have a close emotional attachment to the bag, I sell it or donate it. I’m actually pretty aggressive about it. 

funkiest: Wicker flamingo bag from wicker darling. 


impulse purchase: See above, newest. I was in the hospital waiting room with my mom, worried and mindlessly scrolling. I saw a Balenciaga straw come up for the same price as J Crew and snapped it up.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> I have made it to the south of France. We got here in time to change into summery clothing and go for a croque monsieur in a little bar for lunch. A little familiarising ourselves with the location included taking shelter from the heat in Gallarie Lafayette and browsing round the gorgeous handbags, shoes and clothes. Then a siesta and a swim in the rooftop pool. I’m exhausted but it’s bliss!
> View attachment 5441815
> 
> There is a very mixed vibe going on. Lots of very chic tanned women clearly from the warmer areas of Europe that we pale northerners! Beautiful dresses and stylish bags. But also a lot of very relaxed clothing, shorts and strappy  tops and with laid back styling in bags. I’ve seen lots of Gucci, Longchamp and YSL but no other Mulberry other than mini Alexa! Quite a lot of small “bubbly”
> shoulder bags with large chunky gold chain straps that I need to look closer at to identify.


What a darling outfit! You look fabulous!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I can't help but notice that all of your dream bags are 25s and like you said, may not exist.   Isn't that Hermes evil way?   They make you think any combination is possible, but it is really not.  Probably a secret ploy of the marketing department--illusion of having it your way.    Is your love of 25s because the new gold B25 is a success?   How did you find a 25 that you did not have to sell a body part to pay for?   I am jealous.   I love small bags.   Do you have a bag review for us?



Thanks so much. I was fortunate enough to get a 25K at Paris FSH via leather appt for 8K+ euro?, that was significantly less than retail in the US or probably the rest of the world. I also have a good local SA relationship ( a relatively high RTW prespend helps) with Madison Ave  H, so i was also able to get  a 25B sellier for US retail. The size really works for me. Probably I could go down to a mini 20K, since everything I carry fits into a TPM, but I’m not sure if a 20K is too much like a doll bag. (Since Covid, I don’t carry much more than a card case, tiny bottle of hand sanitizer, iphone, sunnies in a valextra universal glasses case and a key).

i am a recent convert to epsom leather. My craie della cavalleria flap has survived both curry and dessert, with a simple wipe of a damp napkin.

i recently accepted a bottle of mineral water at H (never again). I drank half and stored the remainder in my 25B and walked home. Unfortunately, I didn’t cap it properly, and I got home to find my bag full of a half inch of water. Fortunately my phone was in the flap pocket. The water was completely contained. No leakage. Poured the water out, wiped the bag, then let it dry on a windowsill upside down over a bottle of scotch. Texted my SA who said not to do anything else. Next day, it was fine. My SA took a look and proclaimed it fine. I think there are some traces, perhaps bc mineral water, IDK, but he said no, just looks like normal. DH just shook his head and laughed and said now it’s really my bag lol.

So, I was previously a complete saddle leather snob and disdained epsom. No longer.

Some people also disdain the sellier B bc it ostensibly loses the relaxed B quality. But, since I’m a sellier K fan, and I like carrying a bag open, the sellier B is perfect. It also suits my style. When I get dressed, I’m somewhat buttoned up, and the sellier B enhances that. When I’m sloppy (in shorts or joggers) the sellier b is a nice contrast. And, it is cute but not doll sized, so I believe that when the bag pendulum swings back to a larger size, this will still look proportional (good incentive for me to keep up with exercise and healthy diet) and be functional.  i should note that even in 2008, when I started, I was a 30B/28K fan when everyone else was 35B/ 32K. my old favorite 30Bs are simply too heavy (even empty) and too roomy nowadays.

When I fully load a 25, I can still toss a canvas cap or hat or thin top or scarf inside. It’s perfect for me.

Cost per Wear on any H starts high, but I get a lot of use and joy from these bags.

Note: a regular sized iPad will not fit in a 25. I think a super micro foldable umbrella might fit in a 25B sellier (which incidentally seems to hold more, according to my friends, than a 25B retourne), but those are usually to small and flimsy for me to bother with. I think this is odd bc a 28K sellier holds less than a retourne as per the same friends).

Finally, someone posted that the fact that H decides what you can have is character building lol. That is one way to describe this process lol.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> I was fortunate enough to get a 25K at Paris FSH via leather appt that I believe was significantly less than retail in the US or probably the rest of the world. I have a good relationship and solid RTW prespend with my local H, so was fortunate enough to get  a 25B sellier for retail. The size really works for me. Probably I could go down to a mini K, since everyth8ng I carry fits into a TPM, but I’m not sure if it’s too much like a doll bag. (Since Covid, I don’t carry much more than a card case, tiny bottle of hand sanitizer, iphone, sunnies in a valextra universal glasses case and a key).
> 
> i am a recent convert to epsom leather. My craie della cavalleria has survived a curry and dessert stain, with a simple wipe.
> 
> i recently accepted a bottle of mineral water at H (never again). I drank half and stored the remainder in my 25B and walked home. Unfortunately, I didn’t cap it properly, and I got home to find my bag full of a half inch of water. It was completely contained. No leakage. Poured the water out, wiped the bag, then let it dry on a windowsill over a bottle of scotch. next day, it was fine. My SA took a look, and he said, wow, fine. I think there are some traces, perhaps bc mineral water, IDK.
> 
> So, I was previously a complete saddle leather snob. No longer.
> 
> Some people disdain the sellier b bc it ostensibly loses the relaxed B quality. since I’m a sellier K fan, and I like carrying a bag open, it’s perfect. It also suits my style. When I get dressed, I’m somewhat buttoned up, and the sellier B mimics that. When I’m sloppy (in shorts or joggers) the sellier b is a nice contrast. And, it is cute.
> 
> The fact is, when I fully load it, I can still toss a canvas cap or thin top or scarf inside. It’s perfect for me.
> 
> Cost per Wear on any H starts high, but I get a lot of use and joy from these bags.


I love sellier.  Sounds like a perfect bag.  Congrats.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cordeliere

Vintage Leather said:


> newest: Balenciaga 2012 Panier bag
> View attachment 5441850
> 
> oldest:
> 1950s Gucci shoulder bag. I found it in a thrift store in high school. One of my friends was bragging about her $50 fake Prada, and I lifted up my bag and said “that’s a stupid amount to spend. I bought this authentic Gucci for $25”. And the conversation ended.
> 
> most used:
> 2007 YSL Mombasa with the pewter lilies handle in black canvas. Bareina and toile Hermes Trim II. Harvey’s Spangled red, white and blue Bow tote.
> View attachment 5441890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441894
> 
> least used: Hermes brown box Kelly. LV Murakami cherries pouchette. A Dooney AWL shoulder bag (my grandmother was one of the original investors in the company and she gave it to me when I was 13)
> 
> favorite: I have my small collection of Judith Leiber bags in a lighted cabinet, and I love seeing how it sparkles. I really don’t like picking.
> 
> least favorite: If I haven’t carried it, and don’t have a close emotional attachment to the bag, I sell it or donate it. I’m actually pretty aggressive about it.
> 
> funkiest: Wicker flamingo bag from wicker darling.
> View attachment 5441875
> 
> impulse purchase: See above, newest. I was in the hospital waiting room with my mom, worried and mindlessly scrolling. I saw a Balenciaga straw come up for the same price as J Crew and snapped it up.


Such interesting bags.   I like the uniqueness of your collection.


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> newest: Balenciaga 2012 Panier bag
> View attachment 5441850
> 
> oldest:
> 1950s Gucci shoulder bag. I found it in a thrift store in high school. One of my friends was bragging about her $50 fake Prada, and I lifted up my bag and said “that’s a stupid amount to spend. I bought this authentic Gucci for $25”. And the conversation ended.
> 
> most used:
> 2007 YSL Mombasa with the pewter lilies handle in black canvas. Bareina and toile Hermes Trim II. Harvey’s Spangled red, white and blue Bow tote.
> View attachment 5441890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441894
> 
> least used: Hermes brown box Kelly. LV Murakami cherries pouchette. A Dooney AWL shoulder bag (my grandmother was one of the original investors in the company and she gave it to me when I was 13)
> 
> favorite: I have my small collection of Judith Leiber bags in a lighted cabinet, and I love seeing how it sparkles. I really don’t like picking.
> 
> least favorite: If I haven’t carried it, and don’t have a close emotional attachment to the bag, I sell it or donate it. I’m actually pretty aggressive about it.
> 
> funkiest: Wicker flamingo bag from wicker darling.
> View attachment 5441875
> 
> impulse purchase: See above, newest. I was in the hospital waiting room with my mom, worried and mindlessly scrolling. I saw a Balenciaga straw come up for the same price as J Crew and snapped it up.


I love your aesthetic and your choices ! Adore the Harvey’s tote with grosgrain ribbons! Lovely 

@Katinahat ! So glad you are able to relax and enjoy! I love croque monsieur and Radley too! Keep us posted!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> I have made it to the south of France. We got here in time to change into summery clothing and go for a croque monsieur in a little bar for lunch. A little familiarising ourselves with the location included taking shelter from the heat in Gallarie Lafayette and browsing round the gorgeous handbags, shoes and clothes. Then a siesta and a swim in the rooftop pool. I’m exhausted but it’s bliss!
> View attachment 5441815
> 
> There is a very mixed vibe going on. Lots of very chic tanned women clearly from the warmer areas of Europe that we pale northerners! Beautiful dresses and stylish bags. But also a lot of very relaxed clothing, shorts and strappy  tops and with laid back styling in bags. I’ve seen lots of Gucci, Longchamp and YSL but no other Mulberry other than mini Alexa! Quite a lot of small “bubbly”
> shoulder bags with large chunky gold chain straps that I need to look closer at to identify.


You look fabulous!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> In honor of @Cordeliere, a question…
> 
> What bag out there, whether you own one or not, is most like you and why? Not necessarily the one you love the most, or the one you aspire to, but the one that best reflects your personality.
> 
> I would probably say my orange Prada tote. It is colorful, casual, practical, reliable, durable and substantial without being heavy. The color makes it atypical but it can handle a myriad of situations. I am feisty and creative (the orange), but also highly ethical, capable and responsible. If I say I am going to do something, I mean it. I am a survivor and I can hold out through adversity to the point of stubbornness. This all means more to me than being pretty. I am a person first, woman second.


This is a great question but I have no clue.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> I saw this thread which might be fun to do here sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your newest, oldest, most used, least used, favorite, least favorite, funkist, impulsive purchased bag?
> 
> 
> Please direct me to the thread if someone already have started this.  I saw this on IG and I thought it would be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newest:
> oldest:
> most used:
> least used:
> favorite:
> least favorite
> funkiest:
> impulse purchase:



*Newest:* Delvaux Small Tempete, Camaieu Smoke
*Oldest:* longest in my possession - Hermes Etoupe Evelyne PM, oldest bag by age - Vintage black snakeskin clutch (hand me down from MIL)
*Most Used:* Longchamp Le Pliage
*Least Used:* Vintage black snakeskin clutch
*Favourites:* Chanel Burgundy Small Coco Handle, Delvaux Tempete, Chanel Black Reissue 226
*Least Favourites:* Longchamp Le Pliage (so functional and I’ve carried it a lot), Gucci Soho Disco (so functional and I’ve carried it a lot), Hermes Massai Cut (it’s large on me and unstructured)
*Funkiest:* Louis Vuitton Roses Speedy, rehomed
*Impulse Purchase:* Hermes Etain Massai Cut 40, spotted at a second hand store


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> June bag stats
> 
> Purses in or out - 2 in, 1 out! The two in were the Tory Burch Fleming, and the Dior Be Dior. I sold the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black - I had been feeling bad about it for 2 years... it sold very quickly.
> Scarves in or out - Zero!!! (a minor miracle!)
> 
> Wore 12 different bags, got a new furnace/AC unit (oy), and was too distracted to read much.
> I did take a few pictures of my BOTD though!


Congrats on the new bags! That is the good thing about the Mz bags .when you tire of one they go quickly.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I have made it to the south of France. We got here in time to change into summery clothing and go for a croque monsieur in a little bar for lunch. A little familiarising ourselves with the location included taking shelter from the heat in Gallarie Lafayette and browsing round the gorgeous handbags, shoes and clothes. Then a siesta and a swim in the rooftop pool. I’m exhausted but it’s bliss!
> View attachment 5441815
> 
> There is a very mixed vibe going on. Lots of very chic tanned women clearly from the warmer areas of Europe that we pale northerners! Beautiful dresses and stylish bags. But also a lot of very relaxed clothing, shorts and strappy  tops and with laid back styling in bags. I’ve seen lots of Gucci, Longchamp and YSL but no other Mulberry other than mini Alexa! Quite a lot of small “bubbly”
> shoulder bags with large chunky gold chain straps that I need to look closer at to identify.


You look beautiful! Have a wonderful time resting and bag watching.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> I have made it to the south of France. We got here in time to change into summery clothing and go for a croque monsieur in a little bar for lunch. A little familiarising ourselves with the location included taking shelter from the heat in Gallarie Lafayette and browsing round the gorgeous handbags, shoes and clothes. Then a siesta and a swim in the rooftop pool. I’m exhausted but it’s bliss!
> View attachment 5441815
> 
> There is a very mixed vibe going on. Lots of very chic tanned women clearly from the warmer areas of Europe that we pale northerners! Beautiful dresses and stylish bags. But also a lot of very relaxed clothing, shorts and strappy  tops and with laid back styling in bags. I’ve seen lots of Gucci, Longchamp and YSL but no other Mulberry other than mini Alexa! Quite a lot of small “bubbly”
> shoulder bags with large chunky gold chain straps that I need to look closer at to identify.


The description of the vibe is interesting and easy to visualize.   You do look great.   I like it that you post your outfits.


----------



## dcooney4

Newest- Go Forth Goods Jane in Black, should be delivered today. Oldest - Lv Papillon 30 - new bag will be same shape just in leather. Also I have a gas mask bag that was worn as a hand bag when I was a teenager. 
Most used- Mz Wallace Bowery Crossbody in dawn 
Least used- LV Toilette 26
Favorite- Go Forth Goods Mini Avery in Peanut 
Least Favorite - don’t have one. I get rid of things that don’t work. 
Funkiest- Meanwhile Back on the Farm waxed canvas small tote in camo
Impulse Buy- Louise Goods tote and the little black and blue bag , both of which I bought at an art fair.


----------



## lill_canele

*newest*: YSL midnight clutch, croc embossed in dark caramel
*oldest*: YSL matelasse envelope black on black
*most used*: (difficult to say, since they're bought at different points in time), most used overall: YSL matelasse envelope black on black, most used currently: Moynat nano rejane baby blue
*least used*: Chanel CF black with gold hdw
*favorite*: current favorite: Moynat nano rejane baby blue; overall favorite: Moynat gaby bb taupe 
*least favorite*: N/A (don't really think I have a least favorite?)
*funkiest*: YSL small puffer bag in denim (I know that it's not really that funky, but it's the least classic out of all of my bags haha)
*impulse purchase*: YSL mini cassandra, black patent croc embossed


----------



## JVSXOXO

BowieFan1971 said:


> Actively figuring out who you are is a given when you have young kids because when are you ever allowed to ask yourself who you are and what you want without considering your  children in the answer? Heck, you can’t even go to the bathroom by yourself without interruption half the time! Knowing who you are and what you want is much easier and more achievable when your children are grown and gone and you have 50+ years under your belt like me. You may be surprised (+ or -) at who and what that is when you discover it, but at least you know. The other great thing is that other people’s expectations/demands are not as much of an issue, if at all, because people sort of look past you in a way they didn’t when you were younger and you realize that most people’s opinions/expectations never mattered anyway! I truly don’t give a crap! You can finally be yourself in a way you were never able to before. While I miss my effortless 20-something body, I would not be any other age than I am now. I love being in my 50’s!


I really appreciate this!  I’m proud of who I am and the ways that I’ve grown since I become a mother, but I don’t always feel that it’s been appreciated because I’m not as appeasing or reserved as I used to be. It’s been a lot to navigate when you feel like key people in your life aren’t growing with you or even accepting of who you’re becoming. I look forward to getting over this hump, but don’t want to rush the days away either because my little one is growing so quickly!




Jereni said:


> Looking forward to see what you got!



Thanks! I’m hoping I love it when it arrives. But if not then I’ll send it back. One of my bags sold today though so I’m not feeling as guilty about this unplanned purchase.



Katinahat said:


> I have made it to the south of France. We got here in time to change into summery clothing and go for a croque monsieur in a little bar for lunch. A little familiarising ourselves with the location included taking shelter from the heat in Gallarie Lafayette and browsing round the gorgeous handbags, shoes and clothes. Then a siesta and a swim in the rooftop pool. I’m exhausted but it’s bliss!
> View attachment 5441815


I hope you have a great time! The Mini Alexa has really grown on me. That’s a bag that looks like it was made for adventures.


And I’ll play:

NEWEST: My Tory Burch Lee Radziwill Petite Double Bag.
OLDEST: I’m not actually sure! The one that’s been in my collection the longest is a Michael Kors Fulton Crossbody but I bought my LV Eva Clutch after they were discontinued so that might be the “oldest” bag.
MOST USED: The Lee Radziwill lately and my Rebecca Minkoff Edie Top Handle Satchel.
LEAST USED: I’m getting better at rotating my bags throughout the week and from week to week versus last year, when I’m pretty sure I carried the same bag from the time I bought it in March until this April. But I haven’t reached for my larger bags like my Coach Rogue Satchel (30) and a couple bags that I normally take when traveling - Michael Kors Jetset Crossbody, Marc Jacobs Recruit Crossbody, etc..
FAVORITE: One cannot simply have one favorite bag.  But my two Tory Burches probably make my heart sing the most right now.
LEAST FAVORITE: I don’t really own anything that I dislike but I did just sell my Marc Jacobs Snapshot WOC because it isn’t big enough for my night out essentials.
FUNKIEST: Probably the Minkoff for the fun Malbec color combined with black hardware.
IMPULSE PURCHASE: The Lee Radziwill and a new bag that I have on the way.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I have made it to the south of France. We got here in time to change into summery clothing and go for a croque monsieur in a little bar for lunch. A little familiarising ourselves with the location included taking shelter from the heat in Gallarie Lafayette and browsing round the gorgeous handbags, shoes and clothes. Then a siesta and a swim in the rooftop pool. I’m exhausted but it’s bliss!
> View attachment 5441815
> 
> There is a very mixed vibe going on. Lots of very chic tanned women clearly from the warmer areas of Europe that we pale northerners! Beautiful dresses and stylish bags. But also a lot of very relaxed clothing, shorts and strappy  tops and with laid back styling in bags. I’ve seen lots of Gucci, Longchamp and YSL but no other Mulberry other than mini Alexa! Quite a lot of small “bubbly”
> shoulder bags with large chunky gold chain straps that I need to look closer at to identify.



I’m so glad you were able to go away and you look amazing! Sounds like a great first day. I appreciate the rundown of what those around you are wearing and carrying. I‘ll be curious to learn more about those bubbly shoulder bags once you figure out what they are. Could they be the Louis Vuitton Coussin? The Coussin has that trendy puffy look and many of them come with chunky shoulder chain straps. Lots of gold chains, but they also do some silver and some acrylic (?).


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

The Celine…it’s in great condition and I think the size will be perfect. And the leather is like epsom, so light and durable. The only disappointment…I thought there was a lock on the side and there isn’t. The zipper pull just looks like one. But to open it, you have to zip all the way around so I think it will be safe enough. And if it is hanging on me by the crossbody strap, the strap obscures access to the zipper enough to be a deterrent. Overall, very pleased for the money…it was a 30% coupon off a pre-loved bag already reduced 20%.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> It will be amazing! All of your work is! We will wait to see your projects unfold
> and, I love your leopard boots. I used to wear a lot of leopard. . . until I discovered blue, black and cool toned camo lol



Thank you for motivating and encouraging me! It means a lot! 
Here´s the "embroidered" dress. 





It started life as a very frumpy and very big 50ies dress I bought for 2 Euro, took apart and remodelled "taking it into the 30ies". 




Thanks to your encouragement I dared to further unpick my latest challenge today and started adding a size or two. It might work out, it might not... but at least I´ve started and overcome my fear of ruining it.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I saw this thread which might be fun to do here sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your newest, oldest, most used, least used, favorite, least favorite, funkist, impulsive purchased bag?
> 
> 
> Please direct me to the thread if someone already have started this.  I saw this on IG and I thought it would be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newest:
> oldest:
> most used:
> least used:
> favorite:
> least favorite
> funkiest:
> impulse purchase:



Ok, that´s fun! Let´s play:

newest: (as in year of make) the Bree bag I painted on. I think it´s about 5 years old.




oldest: (as in year of make): several 40ies bags made out of vinyl




most used: that´s easy: mustard Dior New Lock




least used: oops... far too many prescious bags I´m too scared to ruin... for example this red New Lock or the Serpeant, both made from the softest lambskin ever. Even looking at them scares me.





favorite: that´s hard... the me-bags, I´d say like the Diva or everything from the Trailer Trash range




least favorite: of my Dior bags it would be the St. Germain tote - a bit modest for my taste




funkiest: ???

impulse purchase: the D´Trick I bought myself for Christmas last year only because I was feeling sad...


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Celine…it’s in great condition and I think the size will be perfect. And the leather is like epsom, so light and durable. The only disappointment…I thought there was a lock on the side and there isn’t. The zipper pull just looks like one. But to open it, you have to zip all the way around so I think it will be safe enough. And if it is hanging on me by the crossbody strap, the strap obscures access to the zipper enough to be a deterrent. Overall, very pleased for the money…it was a 30% coupon off a pre-loved bag already reduced 20%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442052
> View attachment 5442053


I love its clean lines. Very chic!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I have made it to the south of France. We got here in time to change into summery clothing and go for a croque monsieur in a little bar for lunch. A little familiarising ourselves with the location included taking shelter from the heat in Gallarie Lafayette and browsing round the gorgeous handbags, shoes and clothes. Then a siesta and a swim in the rooftop pool. I’m exhausted but it’s bliss!
> View attachment 5441815
> 
> There is a very mixed vibe going on. Lots of very chic tanned women clearly from the warmer areas of Europe that we pale northerners! Beautiful dresses and stylish bags. But also a lot of very relaxed clothing, shorts and strappy  tops and with laid back styling in bags. I’ve seen lots of Gucci, Longchamp and YSL but no other Mulberry other than mini Alexa! Quite a lot of small “bubbly”
> shoulder bags with large chunky gold chain straps that I need to look closer at to identify.



Enjoy! Have a good time!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for motivating and encouraging me! It means a lot!
> Here´s the "embroidered" dress.
> 
> View attachment 5442086
> View attachment 5442087
> 
> 
> It started life as a very frumpy and very big 50ies dress I bought for 2 Euro, took apart and remodelled "taking it into the 30ies".
> 
> View attachment 5442092
> 
> 
> Thanks to your encouragement I dared to further unpick my latest challenge today and started adding a size or two. It might work out, it might not... but at least I´ve started and overcome my fear of ruining it.


You are really transforming that dress from drab to fab. Your bags are a blast . Love them!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Celine…it’s in great condition and I think the size will be perfect. And the leather is like epsom, so light and durable. The only disappointment…I thought there was a lock on the side and there isn’t. The zipper pull just looks like one. But to open it, you have to zip all the way around so I think it will be safe enough. And if it is hanging on me by the crossbody strap, the strap obscures access to the zipper enough to be a deterrent. Overall, very pleased for the money…it was a 30% coupon off a pre-loved bag already reduced 20%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442052
> View attachment 5442053



Congratulations! I really like your new Celine! She looks like the perfect travel bag- classy and very practical atthe same time. Enjoy her in good health!

I don´t think you´d actually have used a lock at all. The zipper pull detail is really cute!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> You are really transforming that dress from drab to fab. Your bags are a blast . Love them!


Thank you so much!  

Dresses like this frumpy thing are my favourites to buy. They come for extremely cheap and give me some original vintage material to play with. Plus in case I ruin a project there´s not much loss...  honestly, who would have wanted to wear that potato sack?


----------



## JenJBS

I'm hopeless when it comes to Ban Island. 

But my light pink RM camera bag will be going to the local shelter for victims of domestic violence. I haven't worn it forever, and never wore it a lot. Too paranoid of color transfer given how pale it is. And this is such a rich, saturated color.   I'll definitely wear it more than I did the pale pink bag.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> I'm hopeless when it comes to Ban Island.
> 
> But my light pink RM camera bag will be going to the local shelter for victims of domestic violence. I haven't worn it forever, and never wore it a lot. Too paranoid of color transfer given how pale it is. And this is such a rich, saturated color.   I'll definitely wear it more than I did the pale pink bag.


I love the color of this, so vibrant and cheerful.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> I'm hopeless when it comes to Ban Island.
> 
> But my light pink RM camera bag will be going to the local shelter for victims of domestic violence. I haven't worn it forever, and never wore it a lot. Too paranoid of color transfer given how pale it is. And this is such a rich, saturated color.   I'll definitely wear it more than I did the pale pink bag.



I feel you. I can’t seem to take up long-term residency on Ban Island either. The most I can commit to is a timeshare…

Maybe we could go in on one together… if we alternate, maybe together we add up to one person not buying bags at any given time? Could that be a thing?


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I love the color of this, so vibrant and cheerful.


Thank you!   




Jereni said:


> I feel you. I can’t seem to take up long-term residency on Ban Island either. The most I can commit to is a timeshare…
> 
> Maybe we could go in on one together… if we alternate, maybe together we add up to one person not buying bags at any given time? Could that be a thing?


Love your idea of a Ban Island time share.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, on close examination, I think the Celine is fake, so back it goes….


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ok, that´s fun! Let´s play:
> 
> newest: (as in year of make) the Bree bag I painted on. I think it´s about 5 years old.
> 
> View attachment 5442098
> 
> 
> oldest: (as in year of make): several 40ies bags made out of vinyl
> 
> View attachment 5442102
> 
> 
> most used: that´s easy: mustard Dior New Lock
> 
> View attachment 5442107
> 
> 
> least used: oops... far too many prescious bags I´m too scared to ruin... for example this red New Lock or the Serpeant, both made from the softest lambskin ever. Even looking at them scares me.
> 
> View attachment 5442113
> View attachment 5442132
> 
> 
> favorite: that´s hard... the me-bags, I´d say like the Diva or everything from the Trailer Trash range
> 
> View attachment 5442129
> 
> 
> least favorite: of my Dior bags it would be the St. Germain tote - a bit modest for my taste
> 
> View attachment 5442130
> 
> 
> funkiest: ???
> 
> impulse purchase: the D´Trick I bought myself for Christmas last year only because I was feeling sad...
> 
> View attachment 5442131


Love your logic and your bags  Adore the embroidered. . . You called it a potato sack??? lol


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> I love its clean lines. Very chic!


+1

Your comments are so perfect.   +1 on JenJBS and Cowgirl Boots.    I may never have to make another comment.   I will just look for yours and say me too.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, on close examination, I think the Celine is fake, so back it goes….


Bummer.


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> I'm hopeless when it comes to Ban Island.
> 
> But my light pink RM camera bag will be going to the local shelter for victims of domestic violence. I haven't worn it forever, and never wore it a lot. Too paranoid of color transfer given how pale it is. And this is such a rich, saturated color.   I'll definitely wear it more than I did the pale pink bag.


I love vibrant colors so your new bag is a winner in my book.   You make a good point about the pale pink bag being susceptible to color transfer.   I have been drooling over a blush pink tote.  I had not considered that potential problem.  I think you saved me.


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> I love vibrant colors so your new bag is a winner in my book.   You make a good point about the pale pink bag being susceptible to color transfer.   I have been drooling over a blush pink tote.  I had not considered that potential problem.  I think you saved me.



Thank you!    I also love vibrant colors. Glad if I could help.


----------



## 880

Also, in the spirit of shop your closet (This older article from 2020 made me think of @cowgirlsboots and her gorgeous, inventive creations)









						The fast fashion fix: 20 ways to stop buying new clothes for ever
					

Less than 2% of clothing workers earn a fair wage – while many of us have wardrobes full of unworn outfits. Here’s how to break the cycle




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for motivating and encouraging me! It means a lot!
> Here´s the "embroidered" dress.
> 
> View attachment 5442086
> View attachment 5442087
> 
> 
> It started life as a very frumpy and very big 50ies dress I bought for 2 Euro, took apart and remodelled "taking it into the 30ies".
> 
> View attachment 5442092
> 
> 
> Thanks to your encouragement I dared to further unpick my latest challenge today and started adding a size or two. It might work out, it might not... but at least I´ve started and overcome my fear of ruining it.


I like your version much better with the embroidery and adding a waistline, so pretty!


----------



## essiedub

Vintage Leather said:


> newest: Balenciaga 2012 Panier bag
> View attachment 5441850
> 
> oldest:
> 1950s Gucci shoulder bag. I found it in a thrift store in high school. One of my friends was bragging about her $50 fake Prada, and I lifted up my bag and said “that’s a stupid amount to spend. I bought this authentic Gucci for $25”. And the conversation ended.
> 
> most used:
> 2007 YSL Mombasa with the pewter lilies handle in black canvas. Bareina and toile Hermes Trim II. Harvey’s Spangled red, white and blue Bow tote.
> View attachment 5441890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441894
> 
> least used: Hermes brown box Kelly. LV Murakami cherries pouchette. A Dooney AWL shoulder bag (my grandmother was one of the original investors in the company and she gave it to me when I was 13)
> 
> favorite: I have my small collection of Judith Leiber bags in a lighted cabinet, and I love seeing how it sparkles. I really don’t like picking.
> 
> least favorite: If I haven’t carried it, and don’t have a close emotional attachment to the bag, I sell it or donate it. I’m actually pretty aggressive about it.
> 
> funkiest: Wicker flamingo bag from wicker darling.
> View attachment 5441875
> 
> impulse purchase: See above, newest. I was in the hospital waiting room with my mom, worried and mindlessly scrolling. I saw a Balenciaga straw come up for the same price as J Crew and snapped it up.


Thank you for the photos! I think I love that Harvey’s stripe tote..I’m not familiar with that brand. Is this something that is current (I.e. that I can get now..hehe)


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Celine…it’s in great condition and I think the size will be perfect. And the leather is like epsom, so light and durable. The only disappointment…I thought there was a lock on the side and there isn’t. The zipper pull just looks like one. But to open it, you have to zip all the way around so I think it will be safe enough. And if it is hanging on me by the crossbody strap, the strap obscures access to the zipper enough to be a deterrent. Overall, very pleased for the money…it was a 30% coupon off a pre-loved bag already reduced 20%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442052
> View attachment 5442053


That leather looks like peau porc (pig) .. it looks like it has the tiny pores.  And I think peau porc is lighter than cowhide. Regardless, I love it! Is this a phoebe philo model?


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> I'm hopeless when it comes to Ban Island.
> 
> But my light pink RM camera bag will be going to the local shelter for victims of domestic violence. I haven't worn it forever, and never wore it a lot. Too paranoid of color transfer given how pale it is. And this is such a rich, saturated color.   I'll definitely wear it more than I did the pale pink bag.


Great colour - congratulations on your new addition Jen!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Great colour - congratulations on your new addition Jen!



Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> newest: Balenciaga 2012 Panier bag
> View attachment 5441850
> 
> oldest:
> 1950s Gucci shoulder bag. I found it in a thrift store in high school. One of my friends was bragging about her $50 fake Prada, and I lifted up my bag and said “that’s a stupid amount to spend. I bought this authentic Gucci for $25”. And the conversation ended.
> 
> most used:
> 2007 YSL Mombasa with the pewter lilies handle in black canvas. Bareina and toile Hermes Trim II. Harvey’s Spangled red, white and blue Bow tote.
> View attachment 5441890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441894
> 
> least used: Hermes brown box Kelly. LV Murakami cherries pouchette. A Dooney AWL shoulder bag (my grandmother was one of the original investors in the company and she gave it to me when I was 13)
> 
> favorite: I have my small collection of Judith Leiber bags in a lighted cabinet, and I love seeing how it sparkles. I really don’t like picking.
> 
> least favorite: If I haven’t carried it, and don’t have a close emotional attachment to the bag, I sell it or donate it. I’m actually pretty aggressive about it.
> 
> funkiest: Wicker flamingo bag from wicker darling.
> View attachment 5441875
> 
> impulse purchase: See above, newest. I was in the hospital waiting room with my mom, worried and mindlessly scrolling. I saw a Balenciaga straw come up for the same price as J Crew and snapped it up.


That wicker flamingo is fantastic!


----------



## Vintage Leather

essiedub said:


> Thank you for the photos! I think I love that Harvey’s stripe tote..I’m not familiar with that brand. Is this something that is current (I.e. that I can get now..hehe)


Harveys is a Santa Ana California handbag manufacturer, who makes handbags out of seatbelts.

Because they are a small company, they make a fairly small number of bags. They release a small collection of bags on the first Friday of every month (between 2-6 styles, 50 to 500 of each bag) plus additional collaborations with artists, and brands like Disney and Barbie.

Spangled was released in ‘12 and ‘19. Different colors each year - the later collection was brighter.

There are Harvey’s collectors, and some collections sell out quickly. They seldom restock.

Which is all a complicated way of saying - the bow tote is only available on resale sites. There are other Harvey’s bags for sale, but not that one.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, on close examination, I think the Celine is fake, so back it goes….


Sorry to hear that. I don't know anything about Celine. What makes you think it is a fake?


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I don't know anything about Celine. What makes you think it is a fake?


The stamp isn’t crisp. Tag has rounded corners, not 90 degree ones. Inner zipper is plastic and does not have a leather tab pull, only a small regular zip pull. The lining of the zip pocket is cheap fabric and the inside is lined with PVC. I found two other bags listed of a dome with that style handle, one was beige and offered by the same seller. All the other dome bags had handles like what you find on the Luggage tote and H Bolide.

It’s a shame because it is a really cute style bag of a great size at an amazing price, but only if it is the real thing. They sent me a return shipping label but went on to also claim they never sell fakes because they are checked by a team of experts and to not tell anyone. It was a Japanese reseller with a 99.5% rating on eBay and my experience overall with Japanese resellers has been fantastic, so I am not angry. I just want my money back.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> The stamp isn’t crisp. Tag has rounded corners, not 90 degree ones. Inner zipper is plastic and does not have a leather tab pull, only a small regular zip pull. The lining of the zip pocket is cheap fabric and the inside is lined with PVC. I found two other bags listed of a dome with that style handle, one was beige and offered by the same seller. All the other dome bags had handles like what you find on the Luggage tote and H Bolide.
> 
> It’s a shame because it is a really cute style bag of a great size at an amazing price, but only if it is the real thing. They sent me a return shipping label but went on to also claim they never sell fakes because they are checked by a team of experts and to not tell anyone. It was a Japanese reseller with a 99.5% rating on eBay and my experience overall with Japanese resellers has been fantastic, so I am not angry. I just want my money back.


Wow it is a good thing you know your Celine bags. I hope the next bag you get is exactly what you want and sets your heart to fluttering.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Wow it is a good thing you know your Celine bags. I hope the next bag you get is exactly what you want and sets your heart to fluttering.


I realized something this morning…I want a black Prada Vitello Daino bag, preferably a bowler. I am not going to get a “next best thing.” I have until November and if I don’t find it at the price I want to pay, I will just use the black Minkoff Bal City style bag I just impulse bought the other day for $30 all in. I am not going to compromise because I know it is possible.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for motivating and encouraging me! It means a lot!
> Here´s the "embroidered" dress.
> 
> View attachment 5442086
> View attachment 5442087
> 
> 
> It started life as a very frumpy and very big 50ies dress I bought for 2 Euro, took apart and remodelled "taking it into the 30ies".
> 
> View attachment 5442092
> 
> 
> Thanks to your encouragement I dared to further unpick my latest challenge today and started adding a size or two. It might work out, it might not... but at least I´ve started and overcome my fear of ruining it.


holy moly!! Drab to FAB!!!
You are truly amazing!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, on close examination, I think the Celine is fake, so back it goes….


oh no... what a bummer!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Celine…it’s in great condition and I think the size will be perfect. And the leather is like epsom, so light and durable. The only disappointment…I thought there was a lock on the side and there isn’t. The zipper pull just looks like one. But to open it, you have to zip all the way around so I think it will be safe enough. And if it is hanging on me by the crossbody strap, the strap obscures access to the zipper enough to be a deterrent. Overall, very pleased for the money…it was a 30% coupon off a pre-loved bag already reduced 20%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442052
> View attachment 5442053


It's lovely and looks brand new. Congratulations!

ETA: So sorry to read it is fake. I always look at the inside zipper pulls. I can't imagine any designer wouldn't have custom or leather zipper pulls.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for motivating and encouraging me! It means a lot!
> Here´s the "embroidered" dress.
> 
> View attachment 5442086
> View attachment 5442087
> 
> 
> It started life as a very frumpy and very big 50ies dress I bought for 2 Euro, took apart and remodelled "taking it into the 30ies".
> 
> View attachment 5442092
> 
> 
> Thanks to your encouragement I dared to further unpick my latest challenge today and started adding a size or two. It might work out, it might not... but at least I´ve started and overcome my fear of ruining it.


You did a fantastic job!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I realized something this morning…I want a black Prada Vitello Daino bag, preferably a bowler. I am not going to get a “next best thing.” I have until November and if I don’t find it at the price I want to pay, I will just use the black Minkoff Bal City style bag I just impulse bought the other day for $30 all in. I am not going to compromise because I know it is possible.


That is very wise. You may find something you adore on your trip.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Boy are there a lot of fake Pradas out there…bad fake Pradas…


----------



## dcooney4

Are there any Prada outlets in your area? Maybe that would be a place to look. When I buy a higher end bag I usually go straight to the source.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Are there any Prada outlets in your area? Maybe that would be a place to look. When I buy a higher end bag I usually go straight to the source.


Nope…now that I have fallen for Vitello Daino, I wish there was…

I just have to keep looking and be patient. I know what I want is out there…Fashionphile has a beige one for $225. If I can’t find the one I want here, then maybe in Italy.


----------



## Katinahat

Totally love your new bag @JenJBS!  The vivid pink is incredible! I just imagine you rocking colour with this bright pink and all your vibrant purple!

Blush pink and colour transfer is an interesting subject. I’m a pink girl through and through. I’m also a big crossbody fan. Matching both are my bright pink mini Alexa and my Coach Crosby quilted tote. Colour transfer can still be a bit of an issue with indigo or black denim which I wear a lot of casually. It’s one of the reasons I wanted a shorter strap for my Alexa (used the resin chain last night for dinner and it worked well btw).

My new Longchamp Brioche is a very pale pink they call powder. It’s definitely a colour transfer disaster waiting to happen. However, because it’s a chain bag, I can wear it crossbody or double the chain and wear it over the shoulder. I’ll only wear it crossbody if I’m very sure it won’t spoil such as this evening with my Ted Baker jumpsuit.

Today, mini Alexa for sightseeing:


And Longchamp Brioche for dinner:




I’ve still not identified the puffy chain bags the younger ladies are carrying. Good shout on LV which I looked up but it wasn’t. I’ve not seen so many today. Everything else, lots of Prada, this evening!

Today we visited the shore, the port and the ruined chateau (incredible views), had a picnic and popped into some lovely boutique shops. Splashed out on expensive swimwear and bought myself a really lovely (and hopefully age appropriate - when is it too old to wear such things?!?) high waisted black and white bikini which I braved by the pool late afternoon. I love good quality swimwear. I find that it’s so much more forgiving than the cheaper brands. Do others splurge or steal or swimwear?


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Great choices! Your pink suitcase is soooo cute too!


Thanks! I love pink! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> My everyday self is boring, so make it any boring old bag from the mall.
> But inside my boring everyday shell there´s me: crazy, quirky, creative, a little pretentous, sometimes elegant in some old fashioned way (DH told me I looked like "old money" last time I made an effort to get properly dressed?), always with my head in the clouds or in some dream...
> 
> The Dior Diva in leopard print!
> 
> View attachment 5441445
> 
> 
> 
> Other people must see it too. I bought the matching boots in Paris in 2019. I was dressed in a vintage coat and practical leather boots with thick heels. Not the slightest bit of leopard print on me..  When I tried the boots on the shopkeeper, who had definetely expected having to talk me into buying them -they were gathering dust on a high shelf- suddenly lit up and told me they changed my look and posture instantly. He didn´t have to tell me. I felt it even before I looked into the mirror. They belonged on my feet! He stayed very amused and friendly through a severe haggling match with me and my awful French and  finally made the sale.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441454


I think I died and went to leopard print heaven! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Actively figuring out who you are is a given when you have young kids because when are you ever allowed to ask yourself who you are and what you want without considering your  children in the answer? Heck, you can’t even go to the bathroom by yourself without interruption half the time! Knowing who you are and what you want is much easier and more achievable when your children are grown and gone and you have 50+ years under your belt like me. You may be surprised (+ or -) at who and what that is when you discover it, but at least you know. The other great thing is that other people’s expectations/demands are not as much of an issue, if at all, because people sort of look past you in a way they didn’t when you were younger and you realize that most people’s opinions/expectations never mattered anyway! I truly don’t give a crap! You can finally be yourself in a way you were never able to before. While I miss my effortless 20-something body, I would not be any other age than I am now. I love being in my 50’s!


So good you have embraced your age! 


Vintage Leather said:


> newest: Balenciaga 2012 Panier bag
> View attachment 5441850
> 
> oldest:
> 1950s Gucci shoulder bag. I found it in a thrift store in high school. One of my friends was bragging about her $50 fake Prada, and I lifted up my bag and said “that’s a stupid amount to spend. I bought this authentic Gucci for $25”. And the conversation ended.
> 
> most used:
> 2007 YSL Mombasa with the pewter lilies handle in black canvas. Bareina and toile Hermes Trim II. Harvey’s Spangled red, white and blue Bow tote.
> View attachment 5441890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441894
> 
> least used: Hermes brown box Kelly. LV Murakami cherries pouchette. A Dooney AWL shoulder bag (my grandmother was one of the original investors in the company and she gave it to me when I was 13)
> 
> favorite: I have my small collection of Judith Leiber bags in a lighted cabinet, and I love seeing how it sparkles. I really don’t like picking.
> 
> least favorite: If I haven’t carried it, and don’t have a close emotional attachment to the bag, I sell it or donate it. I’m actually pretty aggressive about it.
> 
> funkiest: Wicker flamingo bag from wicker darling.
> View attachment 5441875
> 
> impulse purchase: See above, newest. I was in the hospital waiting room with my mom, worried and mindlessly scrolling. I saw a Balenciaga straw come up for the same price as J Crew and snapped it up.


That flamingo is amazing! 


Cookiefiend said:


> What a darling outfit! You look fabulous!


Thanks @Cookiefiend 


880 said:


> I love your aesthetic and your choices ! Adore the Harvey’s tote with grosgrain ribbons! Lovely
> 
> @Katinahat ! So glad you are able to relax and enjoy! I love croque monsieur and Radley too! Keep us posted!


Thanks @880! 


More bags said:


> You look fabulous!


Thanks @More bags 


dcooney4 said:


> You look beautiful! Have a wonderful time resting and bag watching.


Thanks @dcooney4 


Cordeliere said:


> The description of the vibe is interesting and easy to visualize.   You do look great.   I like it that you post your outfits.


Thanks @Cordeliere 


DME said:


> I’m so glad you were able to go away and you look amazing! Sounds like a great first day. I appreciate the rundown of what those around you are wearing and carrying. I‘ll be curious to learn more about those bubbly shoulder bags once you figure out what they are. Could they be the Louis Vuitton Coussin? The Coussin has that trendy puffy look and many of them come with chunky shoulder chain straps. Lots of gold chains, but they also do some silver and some acrylic (?).


Great suggestion @DME! It’s not but it could have been. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> The Celine…it’s in great condition and I think the size will be perfect. And the leather is like epsom, so light and durable. The only disappointment…I thought there was a lock on the side and there isn’t. The zipper pull just looks like one. But to open it, you have to zip all the way around so I think it will be safe enough. And if it is hanging on me by the crossbody strap, the strap obscures access to the zipper enough to be a deterrent. Overall, very pleased for the money…it was a 30% coupon off a pre-loved bag already reduced 20%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442052
> View attachment 5442053


It’s wonderful so I’m very sorry it’s not the real deal! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for motivating and encouraging me! It means a lot!
> Here´s the "embroidered" dress.
> 
> View attachment 5442086
> View attachment 5442087
> 
> 
> It started life as a very frumpy and very big 50ies dress I bought for 2 Euro, took apart and remodelled "taking it into the 30ies".
> 
> View attachment 5442092
> 
> 
> Thanks to your encouragement I dared to further unpick my latest challenge today and started adding a size or two. It might work out, it might not... but at least I´ve started and overcome my fear of ruining it.


Talent again @cowgirlsboots ! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Ok, that´s fun! Let´s play:
> 
> newest: (as in year of make) the Bree bag I painted on. I think it´s about 5 years old.
> 
> View attachment 5442098
> 
> 
> oldest: (as in year of make): several 40ies bags made out of vinyl
> 
> View attachment 5442102
> 
> 
> most used: that´s easy: mustard Dior New Lock
> 
> View attachment 5442107
> 
> 
> least used: oops... far too many prescious bags I´m too scared to ruin... for example this red New Lock or the Serpeant, both made from the softest lambskin ever. Even looking at them scares me.
> 
> View attachment 5442113
> View attachment 5442132
> 
> 
> favorite: that´s hard... the me-bags, I´d say like the Diva or everything from the Trailer Trash range
> 
> View attachment 5442129
> 
> 
> least favorite: of my Dior bags it would be the St. Germain tote - a bit modest for my taste
> 
> View attachment 5442130
> 
> 
> funkiest: ???
> 
> impulse purchase: the D´Trick I bought myself for Christmas last year only because I was feeling sad...
> 
> View attachment 5442131





cowgirlsboots said:


> Enjoy! Have a good time!


I love all the pictures! 


JenJBS said:


> I'm hopeless when it comes to Ban Island.
> 
> But my light pink RM camera bag will be going to the local shelter for victims of domestic violence. I haven't worn it forever, and never wore it a lot. Too paranoid of color transfer given how pale it is. And this is such a rich, saturated color.   I'll definitely wear it more than I did the pale pink bag.


Thanks for donating to such an important cause. 


dcooney4 said:


> That is very wise. You may find something you adore on your trip.


Great advice.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Totally love your new bag @JenJBS!  The vivid pink is incredible! I just imagine you rocking colour with this bright pink and all your vibrant purple!
> 
> Blush pink and colour transfer is an interesting subject. I’m a pink girl through and through. I’m also a big crossbody fan. Matching both are my bright pink mini Alexa and my Coach Crosby quilted tote. Colour transfer can still be a bit of an issue with indigo or black denim which I wear a lot of casually. It’s one of the reasons I wanted a shorter strap for my Alexa (used the resin chain last night for dinner and it worked well btw).
> 
> My new Longchamp Brioche is a very pale pink they call powder. It’s definitely a colour transfer disaster waiting to happen. However, because it’s a chain bag, I can wear it crossbody or double the chain and wear it over the shoulder. I’ll only wear it crossbody if I’m very sure it won’t spoil such as this evening with my Ted Baker jumpsuit.
> 
> Today, mini Alexa for sightseeing:
> View attachment 5442730
> 
> And Longchamp Brioche for dinner:
> View attachment 5442743
> View attachment 5442744
> 
> 
> I’ve still not identified the puffy chain bags the younger ladies are carrying. Good shout on LV which I looked up but it wasn’t. I’ve not seen so many today. Everything else, lots of Prada, this evening!
> 
> Today we visited the shore, the port and the ruined chateau (incredible views), had a picnic and popped into some lovely boutique shops. Splashed out on expensive swimwear and bought myself a really lovely (and hopefully age appropriate - when is it too old to wear such things?!?) high waisted black and white bikini which I braved by the pool late afternoon. I love good quality swimwear. I find that it’s so much more forgiving than the cheaper brands. Do others splurge or steal or swimwear?



So glad to hear you’re having a great time. Lovely photos of you and your bags!

I don’t go crazy, crazy on swimwear, but I’m not above paying into three figures for it because I want to look decent (as decent as I can at almost 50) and have it hold up for more than a few wears. I love that you went for it and wore it, too. Kudos!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Totally love your new bag @JenJBS!  The vivid pink is incredible! I just imagine you rocking colour with this bright pink and all your vibrant purple!
> 
> Blush pink and colour transfer is an interesting subject. I’m a pink girl through and through. I’m also a big crossbody fan. Matching both are my bright pink mini Alexa and my Coach Crosby quilted tote. Colour transfer can still be a bit of an issue with indigo or black denim which I wear a lot of casually. It’s one of the reasons I wanted a shorter strap for my Alexa (used the resin chain last night for dinner and it worked well btw).
> 
> My new Longchamp Brioche is a very pale pink they call powder. It’s definitely a colour transfer disaster waiting to happen. However, because it’s a chain bag, I can wear it crossbody or double the chain and wear it over the shoulder. I’ll only wear it crossbody if I’m very sure it won’t spoil such as this evening with my Ted Baker jumpsuit.
> 
> Today, mini Alexa for sightseeing:
> View attachment 5442730
> 
> And Longchamp Brioche for dinner:
> View attachment 5442743
> View attachment 5442744
> 
> 
> I’ve still not identified the puffy chain bags the younger ladies are carrying. Good shout on LV which I looked up but it wasn’t. I’ve not seen so many today. Everything else, lots of Prada, this evening!
> 
> Today we visited the shore, the port and the ruined chateau (incredible views), had a picnic and popped into some lovely boutique shops. Splashed out on expensive swimwear and bought myself a really lovely (and hopefully age appropriate - when is it too old to wear such things?!?) high waisted black and white bikini which I braved by the pool late afternoon. I love good quality swimwear. I find that it’s so much more forgiving than the cheaper brands. Do others splurge or steal or swimwear?


It sounds like you are having a good time!

I semi-splurge on swimwear. If I can find something that works and is cheap, I'll get it, but if I find something that fits I'll buy it even if it is kind of expensive. That's partly because it is so rare that I can get to a store and try things on. When we in Vegas, I paid over $100 for a Reebok because I know they work so well for me. I just ordered another one; this time it was discounted 25%.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Totally love your new bag @JenJBS!  The vivid pink is incredible! I just imagine you rocking colour with this bright pink and all your vibrant purple!
> 
> Blush pink and colour transfer is an interesting subject. I’m a pink girl through and through. I’m also a big crossbody fan. Matching both are my bright pink mini Alexa and my Coach Crosby quilted tote. Colour transfer can still be a bit of an issue with indigo or black denim which I wear a lot of casually. It’s one of the reasons I wanted a shorter strap for my Alexa (used the resin chain last night for dinner and it worked well btw).
> 
> My new Longchamp Brioche is a very pale pink they call powder. It’s definitely a colour transfer disaster waiting to happen. However, because it’s a chain bag, I can wear it crossbody or double the chain and wear it over the shoulder. I’ll only wear it crossbody if I’m very sure it won’t spoil such as this evening with my Ted Baker jumpsuit.
> 
> I’ve still not identified the puffy chain bags the younger ladies are carrying. Good shout on LV which I looked up but it wasn’t. I’ve not seen so many today. Everything else, lots of Prada, this evening!
> 
> Today we visited the shore, the port and the ruined chateau (incredible views), had a picnic and popped into some lovely boutique shops. Splashed out on expensive swimwear and bought myself a really lovely (and hopefully age appropriate - when is it too old to wear such things?!?) high waisted black and white bikini which I braved by the pool late afternoon. I love good quality swimwear. I find that it’s so much more forgiving than the cheaper brands. Do others splurge or steal or swimwear?



Thank you!     I'm excited to see it in person. Glad you're being careful with your pretty pale pink bags. Your trip sounds wonderful! Enjoy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Totally love your new bag @JenJBS!  The vivid pink is incredible! I just imagine you rocking colour with this bright pink and all your vibrant purple!
> 
> Blush pink and colour transfer is an interesting subject. I’m a pink girl through and through. I’m also a big crossbody fan. Matching both are my bright pink mini Alexa and my Coach Crosby quilted tote. Colour transfer can still be a bit of an issue with indigo or black denim which I wear a lot of casually. It’s one of the reasons I wanted a shorter strap for my Alexa (used the resin chain last night for dinner and it worked well btw).
> 
> My new Longchamp Brioche is a very pale pink they call powder. It’s definitely a colour transfer disaster waiting to happen. However, because it’s a chain bag, I can wear it crossbody or double the chain and wear it over the shoulder. I’ll only wear it crossbody if I’m very sure it won’t spoil such as this evening with my Ted Baker jumpsuit.
> 
> Today, mini Alexa for sightseeing:
> View attachment 5442730
> 
> And Longchamp Brioche for dinner:
> View attachment 5442743
> View attachment 5442744
> 
> 
> I’ve still not identified the puffy chain bags the younger ladies are carrying. Good shout on LV which I looked up but it wasn’t. I’ve not seen so many today. Everything else, lots of Prada, this evening!
> 
> Today we visited the shore, the port and the ruined chateau (incredible views), had a picnic and popped into some lovely boutique shops. Splashed out on expensive swimwear and bought myself a really lovely (and hopefully age appropriate - when is it too old to wear such things?!?) high waisted black and white bikini which I braved by the pool late afternoon. I love good quality swimwear. I find that it’s so much more forgiving than the cheaper brands. Do others splurge or steal or swimwear?


I wear swimsuits so rarely I spend as little as possible to get something that fits and does not look horrible. Can usually find something that costs between $20-40 at Marshall’s or TJ Maxx snd is of decent quality. One big guideline for me is to avoid black swimsuits (and shorts) because I am so pale and do not tan. I don’t want to be responsible for blinding anyone…


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wear swimsuits so rarely I spend as little as possible to get something that fits and does not look horrible. Can usually find something that costs between $20-40 at Marshall’s or TJ Maxx snd is of decent quality. One big guideline for me is to avoid black swimsuits (and shorts) because I am so pale and do not tan. I don’t want to be responsible for blinding anyone…


I hate that more than 50% of swimsuits are black. The Reebok swimsuits I love are nearly always black on the back, with some kind of print on the front. I figure that makes them cheaper to produce but I really wish they would use more colors.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

I love the years you can find a variety of suits in shades of blue…everyone can find one that works with their skintone. And thank heaven for the trend of mix and match tops and bottoms


----------



## dcooney4

I just got rid of a large stack of bathing suits. I used to go to a yearly swim suit factory sale. They make suits for many designers. They put up outdoor booths to try them on.  Since I get grossed out not knowing if anyone tried them on. I always took them home removed the liner thing and washed them. So many were never worn . If I had not removed tags and done that I could have sold them. I just tossed a huge pile. I still have quite a few, so if I lose a bit more weight I can fit in them. For now I am using the long torso athleta one I picked up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Leather said:


> JAR is short for Joel Arthur Rosenthal, an American-French jewelry designer who is known for making very OAK or very small batches of jewelry. He refuses to make things for people he doesn’t like, but will also spontaneously gift jewelry to people he does.
> He pushed the boundaries on micropave and materials in the 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435799
> View attachment 5435800


Thank you for this info and the pics of the lovely pieces! I LOVE the clear 2nd piece!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Question for those who have been to Italy…is a bag with a zipper but no lock/latch/etc enough? Is a shoulder bag but no crossbody ok? I want to take common sense precautions without being/looking paranoid. I spent my entire 20’s living and working in Philly (nothing ever happened to me) and know that you need to be aware of your surroundings but otherwise act naturally, like you belong there. I am not going to be dressing like a typical US tourist, but I am sure they could tell and I don’t speak Italian.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question for those who have been to Italy…is a bag with a zipper but no lock/latch/etc enough? Is a shoulder bag but no crossbody ok? I want to take common sense precautions without being/looking paranoid. I spent my entire 20’s living and working in Philly (nothing ever happened to me) and know that you need to be aware of your surroundings but otherwise act naturally, like you belong there. I am not going to be dressing like a typical US tourist, but I am sure they could tell and I don’t speak Italian.


For 99% of Italy, zipper and shoulder bag would be fine.   Naples is more dangerous, but most tourists don't go there.

They will be able to tell you are an American by looking no matter how you are dressed.  The beggars always hit us up for money in English.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question for those who have been to Italy…is a bag with a zipper but no lock/latch/etc enough? Is a shoulder bag but no crossbody ok? I want to take common sense precautions without being/looking paranoid. I spent my entire 20’s living and working in Philly (nothing ever happened to me) and know that you need to be aware of your surroundings but otherwise act naturally, like you belong there. I am not going to be dressing like a typical US tourist, but I am sure they could tell and I don’t speak Italian.



Maybe times have changed since I was last there (2014), but I never felt unsafe, or worried that I would be robbed. I carried a Longchamp Le Pliage shoulder bag in the small size and it was perfect, as I could fit all the usual necessities, plus a hat and a guide book. I carried this bag all over Rome, Venice, Naples, Taormina and other places in Italy, plus parts of Croatia, Montenegro and Malta. I feel that being aware of your surroundings is the best protection! I used to travel more for work and my colleagues always got hassled (to the point where hotel staff had to caution them about a homeless person) because they stuck out like sore thumbs. No one ever bothered me. Your years in Philly should serve you well.


----------



## ElainePG

Cookiefiend said:


> June bag stats
> 
> Purses in or out - 2 in, 1 out! The two in were the Tory Burch Fleming, and the Dior Be Dior. I sold the MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black - I had been feeling bad about it for 2 years... it sold very quickly.
> Scarves in or out - Zero!!! (a minor miracle!)
> 
> Wore 12 different bags, *got a new furnace/AC unit (oy)*, and was too distracted to read much.
> I did take a few pictures of my BOTD though!


Great stats. No scarves in??? Wow!

Don't you just hate to spend your hard-earned $$$ on boring things like a furnace/AC? We had to spend unexpected money on a house thing last month too. I try to tell myself we're fortunate that we have the money for these unexpected (did I mention boring?) surprises, and therefore it's not a crisis, and we still have a roof over our head, and we can still eat, but still…


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question for those who have been to Italy…is a bag with a zipper but no lock/latch/etc enough? Is a shoulder bag but no crossbody ok? I want to take common sense precautions without being/looking paranoid. I spent my entire 20’s living and working in Philly (nothing ever happened to me) and know that you need to be aware of your surroundings but otherwise act naturally, like you belong there. I am not going to be dressing like a typical US tourist, but I am sure they could tell and I don’t speak Italian.


I agree with everyone else. I think you’ll be fine if you pay attention to what’s going on about you. I’m so obviously British nothing can hide it. Pale reddy toned white skin and light brown highlighted hair. I tan horribly. People always speak English to us. Last Italy trip I carried my Small Bayswater Satchel crossbody by day and top handle by evening. I didn’t have many other Mulberry options then and ruled out my mini Cara backpack. I’ve had a bad backpack experience in a city on a tube, my camera was stolen. I think shoulder or crossbody will be completely safe. Just don’t hang a crossbody off your chair while you eat. I’ve been sitting with mine on my knee where we are as it’s famous for pick pockets.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wear swimsuits so rarely I spend as little as possible to get something that fits and does not look horrible. Can usually find something that costs between $20-40 at Marshall’s or TJ Maxx snd is of decent quality. One big guideline for me is to avoid black swimsuits (and shorts) because I am so pale and do not tan. I don’t want to be responsible for blinding anyone…


I’m really pale but I like black. It’s slimming and doesn’t clash with my white skin that sometimes has red or blue undertones depending on the temperature. I actually find pale colours don’t work on me unless they have brighter patterns. Everything looks washed out - and I avoid red like the plague or I look like a tomato catastrophe when I get hot!

The new one I’ve bought is gingham so has quite a retro feel.


For me I think it’s the shape that matters more. A higher waist with good coverage is essential at my age and I think makes it possible to still wear a bikini. My DD just bought a beautiful triangle bikini with side tie bottoms but that’s no good on her mother!

I agree mix and match is great and have a shocking pink top (now there’s a surprise!) I match with plain black bottoms. Generally I like bright bold floral patterns on black or blue background. Mid green is good for showing off the little tan I get but I rarely find ones I like!


----------



## whateve

ElainePG said:


> Great stats. No scarves in??? Wow!
> 
> Don't you just hate to spend your hard-earned $$$ on boring things like a furnace/AC? We had to spend unexpected money on a house thing last month too. I try to tell myself we're fortunate that we have the money for these unexpected (did I mention boring?) surprises, and therefore it's not a crisis, and we still have a roof over our head, and we can still eat, but still…


We got home on vacation and discovered a leak under the concrete in our backyard. They had to dig through the patio to fix it. We haven't gotten the bill yet, but I'm sure it will be a lot.

I don't mind spending so much when there is something to show for it but when you are just trying to make things go back the way they were before, it is annoying.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I just got rid of a large stack of bathing suits. I used to go to a yearly swim suit factory sale. They make suits for many designers. They put up outdoor booths to try them on.  Since I get grossed out not knowing if anyone tried them on. I always took them home removed the liner thing and washed them. So many were never worn . If I had not removed tags and done that I could have sold them. I just tossed a huge pile. I still have quite a few, so if I lose a bit more weight I can fit in them. For now I am using the long torso athleta one I picked up.


Well done on finding something you like! I think I’ve said before but I like the look of one piece costumes but can’t stand getting in and out of them once they are wet! I have one for serious swimming but not for holidays by the pool.

I think your experience might put me off too! There are loads of shops near where we are staying. The DDs love to go in and browse for bargains. I’m put off by the warehouse style of cheaper shops - such a pushing shoving rammy of people and clothes that look like they aren’t respected. I want to be treated well and enjoy my shopping experience.

We found a boutique area today that was much better. I even went into Chanel for the first time ever and tried on two mini bags (be still my beating heart!). I would love a small classic quilted a Chanel but not so small it can’t hold my phone and so not in my price range. 

I bought a dress in a little boutique and the DDs got new bikinis. This was followed by lunch and boat cruise around the bay before popping up to the pool again to cool off and relax.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> We got home on vacation and discovered a leak under the concrete in our backyard. They had to dig through the patio to fix it. We haven't gotten the bill yet, but I'm sure it will be a lot.
> 
> I don't mind spending so much when there is something to show for it but when you are just trying to make things go back the way they were before, it is annoying.


Oh no! I feel your pain. When we moved into our current house we had to spend £20,000 on dealing with damp. The joys of a traditional Victorian house! We knew it was a problem but it cost over 3xs what the survey had suggested.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ElainePG said:


> Great stats. No scarves in??? Wow!
> 
> Don't you just hate to spend your hard-earned $$$ on boring things like a furnace/AC? We had to spend unexpected money on a house thing last month too. I try to tell myself we're fortunate that we have the money for these unexpected (did I mention boring?) surprises, and therefore it's not a crisis, and we still have a roof over our head, and we can still eat, but still…


Yeah... but still!! 
(I know that's what is most important - roof over my head, plenty to eat - but UGH! We replaced the upstairs unit last year, and knew the main level unit needed to be replaced too.... sometimes I'd like things to go along smoothly for at least a little while!
(today I pick Mr Cookie's car up after replacing the water pump - more money out the window! )
oh well.... I'll just eat a few more M&Ms  


whateve said:


> We got home on vacation and discovered a leak under the concrete in our backyard. They had to dig through the patio to fix it. We haven't gotten the bill yet, but I'm sure it will be a lot.
> 
> I don't mind spending so much when there is something to show for it but when you are just trying to make things go back the way they were before, it is annoying.


Oh no!! What was leaking? 


Katinahat said:


> Well done on finding something you like! I think I’ve said before but I like the look of one piece costumes but can’t stand getting in and out of them once they are wet! I have one for serious swimming but not for holidays by the pool.
> 
> I think your experience might put me off too! There are loads of shops near where we are staying. The DDs love to go in and browse for bargains. I’m put off by the warehouse style of cheaper shops - such a pushing shoving rammy of people and clothes that look like they aren’t respected. I want to be treated well and enjoy my shopping experience.
> 
> We found a boutique area today that was much better. I even went into Chanel for the first time ever and tried on two mini bags (be still my beating heart!). I would love a small classic quilted a Chanel but not so small it can’t hold my phone and so not in my price range.
> 
> I bought a dress in a little boutique and the DDs got new bikinis. This was followed by lunch and boat cruise around the bay before popping up to the pool again to cool off and relax.


Sounds like a lovely day!
I don't understand buying a purse that doesn't fit your phone... that would be a big no for me too!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> I’m really pale but I like black. It’s slimming and doesn’t clash with my white skin that sometimes has red or blue undertones depending on the temperature. I actually find pale colours don’t work on me unless they have brighter patterns. Everything looks washed out - and I avoid red like the plague or I look like a tomato catastrophe when I get hot!



Your tomato catastrophe description reminds me of one of DH's fashion failures.  His heritage is Scottish so he has the skin that is pale white with a strong pink undertone.    A friend gave him a white tee shirt with a team logo on it.   I burst out laughing when he came home because he looked like a sun burnt ice cream cone with all that white topped off with his very pink face.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> We found a boutique area today that was much better. I even went into Chanel for the first time ever and tried on two mini bags (be still my beating heart!). I would love a small classic quilted a Chanel but not so small it can’t hold my phone and so not in my price range.



I never liked Chanel until I started following this thread.  Now I have the itch too.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> We got home on vacation and discovered a leak under the concrete in our backyard. They had to dig through the patio to fix it. We haven't gotten the bill yet, but I'm sure it will be a lot.
> 
> I don't mind spending so much when there is something to show for it but when you are just trying to make things go back the way they were before, it is annoying.


We’ve had unexpected, un-sexy repairs at our house too. New roof upon move in (but we knew that at purchase), AC needed small repair and so did the fridge that were covered by home warranty but we still had to pay a service visit fee for each, then we had a leak in the basement that cosy $1000 to repair, but another $3000 for grading/drainage work to prevent more issues. We also are replacing the original 35+ year old single pane windows this year. Ahhhh! Thank heaven for bonuses.

The joys of home ownership!!! But we love our new home…so worth it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> I never liked Chanel until I started following this thread.  Now I have the itch too.


I was on the fence about Chanel and warmed to it from TPF. Then I looked at them in person…the styles aren’t “me” and they are so expensive, even resale. I like them on other people, but I just don’t see myself ever owning one.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BOTD - my new TB Fleming!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> BOTD - my new TB Fleming!
> View attachment 5443233


Congratulations on your new bag, perfect for summer, and year round!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> BOTD - my new TB Fleming!
> View attachment 5443233


Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> Yeah... but still!!
> (I know that's what is most important - roof over my head, plenty to eat - but UGH! We replaced the upstairs unit last year, and knew the main level unit needed to be replaced too.... sometimes I'd like things to go along smoothly for at least a little while!
> (today I pick Mr Cookie's car up after replacing the water pump - more money out the window! )
> oh well.... I'll just eat a few more M&Ms
> 
> Oh no!! What was leaking?
> 
> Sounds like a lovely day!
> I don't understand buying a purse that doesn't fit your phone... that would be a big no for me too!


It was a pipe under the concrete that was connected to the pool filler. Sometimes the leak isn't where you see the water bubbling up and they have to remove a large section of concrete to find it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> Ooh, this does sound fun for this thread. I’ll play!
> 
> newest: Loewe Small Basket Bag in Raffia/Calfskin
> oldest:
> - Still mine: Louis Vuitton Trapeze GM Clutch in Black
> - Passed to DD: Gucci Vintage Ophidia in Blue Canvas
> most used:
> - For work: Louis Vuitton Neverfull in Monogram Canvas in Damier Ebene
> - For formal events: Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet in Gold
> - Day bag during pandemic: lululemon On My Level Bag *Micro in any of the five colors I own
> - Day bag pre-pandemic: Prada Bauletto Bowler Bag in Camel
> least used: Chloe Small Woody Tote Bag
> favorite: Hermes Birkin 30 in Togo Etain
> least favorite: Louis Vuitton Thames PM (sooooo dated!)
> funkiest: Balenciaga Giant 12 Motorcycle City Mini Bag in Cassis
> impulse purchase: Ela Mini Milck Clutch in Silver


Prada Bauletto- what is your feedback? How is it as a shoulder bag? What does yours look like? Pros and cons?

I can get one for a great deal and while it is not the dome bag I had in mind, it is a similar size and shape to the Papillon 30 I had and liked the size of. Plus I have several dome satchels already. This is a pic of the one I have in mind….it’s Vitello Daino, of course. Wasn’t looking for embossed but not opposed to it either.


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new bag, perfect for summer, and year round!





whateve said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you both so much!


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> Your tomato catastrophe description reminds me of one of DH's fashion failures.  His heritage is Scottish so he has the skin that is pale white with a strong pink undertone.    A friend gave him a white tee shirt with a team logo on it.   I burst out laughing when he came home because he looked like a sun burnt ice cream cone with all that white topped off with his very pink face.


Sounds all too similar. Some of us are not made for warm weather. Day three and I’m swelling up and have prickly heat - unattractive! 


Cordeliere said:


> I never liked Chanel until I started following this thread.  Now I have the itch too.


Indeed, it’s a slippery slope. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I was on the fence about Chanel and warmed to it from TPF. Then I looked at them in person…the styles aren’t “me” and they are so expensive, even resale. I like them on other people, but I just don’t see myself ever owning one.


I get that. To be honest I’m probably the same. I’m balking at the Gucci prices so Chanel is probably unattainable! I liked what I saw today though. 


Cookiefiend said:


> BOTD - my new TB Fleming!
> View attachment 5443233


Stunning! Congratulations. 


whateve said:


> It was a pipe under the concrete that was connected to the pool filler. Sometimes the leak isn't where you see the water bubbling up and they have to remove a large section of concrete to find it.


So frustrating, I’m sorry that happened!


----------



## Katinahat

This is the wrong thread for food but I know how much some of you appreciate fine dining. The eating out here in the south of France has been incredible! Bang goes my diet! Two fish dishes followed by duck and steak.





And we’ve found an ice cream place that has over 100 flavours.The sorbets are so fruity!




Wore my new dress this evening. Went with mini Alexa in the end but think both worked ok. Tomorrow it will be a daytime look with the Loewe as we are taking the train to another town to explore museums, shops and perhaps swim in the sea.

Bag spotting and today I finally saw a Mulberry - a Lily in Forest Green. Still lots of Prada and MK. And definitely Gucci is very popular here. I’m feeling tempted again…


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> This is the wrong thread for food but I know how much some of you appreciate fine dining. The eating out here in the south of France has been incredible! Bang goes my diet! Two fish dishes followed by duck and steak.
> View attachment 5443376
> View attachment 5443377
> View attachment 5443380
> View attachment 5443381
> 
> And we’ve found an ice cream place that has over 100 flavours.The sorbets are so fruity!
> View attachment 5443382
> View attachment 5443383
> View attachment 5443387
> 
> Wore my new dress this evening. Went with mini Alexa in the end but think both worked ok. Tomorrow it will be a daytime look with the Loewe as we are taking the train to another town to explore museums, shops and perhaps swim in the sea.
> 
> Bag spotting and today I finally saw a Mulberry - a Lily in Forest Green. Still lots of Prada and MK. And definitely Gucci is very popular here. I’m feeling tempted again…


There’s a lot of good pre-loved Gucci out there….and good news, leather goes for less than logo print, so even better deals!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Totally love your new bag @JenJBS!  The vivid pink is incredible! I just imagine you rocking colour with this bright pink and all your vibrant purple!
> 
> Blush pink and colour transfer is an interesting subject. I’m a pink girl through and through. I’m also a big crossbody fan. Matching both are my bright pink mini Alexa and my Coach Crosby quilted tote. Colour transfer can still be a bit of an issue with indigo or black denim which I wear a lot of casually. It’s one of the reasons I wanted a shorter strap for my Alexa (used the resin chain last night for dinner and it worked well btw).
> 
> My new Longchamp Brioche is a very pale pink they call powder. It’s definitely a colour transfer disaster waiting to happen. However, because it’s a chain bag, I can wear it crossbody or double the chain and wear it over the shoulder. I’ll only wear it crossbody if I’m very sure it won’t spoil such as this evening with my Ted Baker jumpsuit.
> 
> Today, mini Alexa for sightseeing:
> View attachment 5442730
> 
> And Longchamp Brioche for dinner:
> View attachment 5442743
> View attachment 5442744
> 
> 
> I’ve still not identified the puffy chain bags the younger ladies are carrying. Good shout on LV which I looked up but it wasn’t. I’ve not seen so many today. Everything else, lots of Prada, this evening!
> 
> Today we visited the shore, the port and the ruined chateau (incredible views), had a picnic and popped into some lovely boutique shops. Splashed out on expensive swimwear and bought myself a really lovely (and hopefully age appropriate - when is it too old to wear such things?!?) high waisted black and white bikini which I braved by the pool late afternoon. I love good quality swimwear. I find that it’s so much more forgiving than the cheaper brands. Do others splurge or steal or swimwear?



I love both pale pinks and vibrant pinks but do tend to be more careful when I’m wearing one of my nude pinks.  Still love your Brioche!

In terms of swimwear, I probably neither splurge nor steal but mostly try to avoid buying it at all if possible. I love swimming, but I’ve never been happy with my body and my pale a— skin so the pool/beach is not where I ‘shine’ so to speak. I have like one swimsuit right now and I’m just coasting on that.




Katinahat said:


> I’m really pale but I like black. It’s slimming and doesn’t clash with my white skin that sometimes has red or blue undertones depending on the temperature. I actually find pale colours don’t work on me unless they have brighter patterns. Everything looks washed out - and I avoid red like the plague or I look like a tomato catastrophe when I get hot!
> 
> The new one I’ve bought is gingham so has quite a retro feel.
> View attachment 5443146
> 
> For me I think it’s the shape that matters more. A higher waist with good coverage is essential at my age and I think makes it possible to still wear a bikini. My DD just bought a beautiful triangle bikini with side tie bottoms but that’s no good on her mother!
> 
> I agree mix and match is great and have a shocking pink top (now there’s a surprise!) I match with plain black bottoms. Generally I like bright bold floral patterns on black or blue background. Mid green is good for showing off the little tan I get but I rarely find ones I like!



Same! My one swimsuit right now is a simple one-piece, ruched black suit with a higher back. I love it because it is very forgiving.



Cookiefiend said:


> Yeah... but still!!
> (I know that's what is most important - roof over my head, plenty to eat - but UGH! We replaced the upstairs unit last year, and knew the main level unit needed to be replaced too.... sometimes I'd like things to go along smoothly for at least a little while!
> (today I pick Mr Cookie's car up after replacing the water pump - more money out the window! )
> oh well.... I'll just eat a few more M&Ms
> 
> Oh no!! What was leaking?
> 
> Sounds like a lovely day!
> I don't understand buying a purse that doesn't fit your phone... that would be a big no for me too!



I feel you on the home repair stuff. DH is obsessed (OBSESSED) with ‘overcoming’ our old house challenges and being able to properly cool the top floor. We’ve installed a new/separate return, replaced the entire roof with insulation, put tape along our floorboards to block cracks to keep out the cold, invested in fancy fans that look like Eve from Wall-E and I know not what else. Now he is talking about creating a second ‘zone’ upstairs and I’m just like, STOP.  



Cordeliere said:


> I never liked Chanel until I started following this thread.  Now I have the itch too.



I never liked Chanel until I discovered Purseblog. Tens of thousands of dollars later….



Cookiefiend said:


> BOTD - my new TB Fleming!
> View attachment 5443233



Gorgeous! I like the Flemings! There was a sweet green one a winter season or two ago. 



Katinahat said:


> This is the wrong thread for food but I know how much some of you appreciate fine dining. The eating out here in the south of France has been incredible! Bang goes my diet! Two fish dishes followed by duck and steak.
> View attachment 5443376
> View attachment 5443377
> View attachment 5443380
> View attachment 5443381
> 
> And we’ve found an ice cream place that has over 100 flavours.The sorbets are so fruity!
> View attachment 5443382
> View attachment 5443383
> View attachment 5443387
> 
> Wore my new dress this evening. Went with mini Alexa in the end but think both worked ok. Tomorrow it will be a daytime look with the Loewe as we are taking the train to another town to explore museums, shops and perhaps swim in the sea.
> 
> Bag spotting and today I finally saw a Mulberry - a Lily in Forest Green. Still lots of Prada and MK. And definitely Gucci is very popular here. I’m feeling tempted again…



SLURP. We will have to chat more about food when my Norway trip gets closer. I know nothing about Scando food but am so excited.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> I have made it to the south of France. We got here in time to change into summery clothing and go for a croque monsieur in a little bar for lunch. A little familiarising ourselves with the location included taking shelter from the heat in Gallarie Lafayette and browsing round the gorgeous handbags, shoes and clothes. Then a siesta and a swim in the rooftop pool. I’m exhausted but it’s bliss!
> View attachment 5441815
> 
> There is a very mixed vibe going on. Lots of very chic tanned women clearly from the warmer areas of Europe that we pale northerners! Beautiful dresses and stylish bags. But also a lot of very relaxed clothing, shorts and strappy  tops and with laid back styling in bags. I’ve seen lots of Gucci, Longchamp and YSL but no other Mulberry other than mini Alexa! Quite a lot of small “bubbly”
> shoulder bags with large chunky gold chain straps that I need to look closer at to identify.


So glad you were able to get away to your vacation, and that you have enough energy to have a bit of lunch and… if not shopping… at least browsing!

Love your outfit. You look great.


----------



## ElainePG

Vintage Leather said:


> newest: Balenciaga 2012 Panier bag
> View attachment 5441850
> 
> oldest:
> 1950s Gucci shoulder bag. I found it in a thrift store in high school. One of my friends was bragging about her $50 fake Prada, and I lifted up my bag and said “that’s a stupid amount to spend. I bought this authentic Gucci for $25”. And the conversation ended.
> 
> most used:
> 2007 YSL Mombasa with the pewter lilies handle in black canvas. Bareina and toile Hermes Trim II. Harvey’s Spangled red, white and blue Bow tote.
> View attachment 5441890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441894
> 
> least used: Hermes brown box Kelly. LV Murakami cherries pouchette. A Dooney AWL shoulder bag (my grandmother was one of the original investors in the company and she gave it to me when I was 13)
> 
> favorite: I have my small collection of Judith Leiber bags in a lighted cabinet, and I love seeing how it sparkles. I really don’t like picking.
> 
> least favorite: If I haven’t carried it, and don’t have a close emotional attachment to the bag, I sell it or donate it. I’m actually pretty aggressive about it.
> 
> funkiest: Wicker flamingo bag from wicker darling.
> View attachment 5441875
> 
> impulse purchase: See above, newest. I was in the hospital waiting room with my mom, worried and mindlessly scrolling. I saw a Balenciaga straw come up for the same price as J Crew and snapped it up.


Love your falmingo bag! I'm thinking of Mary Poppins…


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, on close examination, I think the Celine is fake, so back it goes….



Oh nooooooooo!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Totally love your new bag @JenJBS!  The vivid pink is incredible! I just imagine you rocking colour with this bright pink and all your vibrant purple!
> 
> Blush pink and colour transfer is an interesting subject. I’m a pink girl through and through. I’m also a big crossbody fan. Matching both are my bright pink mini Alexa and my Coach Crosby quilted tote. Colour transfer can still be a bit of an issue with indigo or black denim which I wear a lot of casually. It’s one of the reasons I wanted a shorter strap for my Alexa (used the resin chain last night for dinner and it worked well btw).
> 
> My new Longchamp Brioche is a very pale pink they call powder. It’s definitely a colour transfer disaster waiting to happen. However, because it’s a chain bag, I can wear it crossbody or double the chain and wear it over the shoulder. I’ll only wear it crossbody if I’m very sure it won’t spoil such as this evening with my Ted Baker jumpsuit.
> 
> Today, mini Alexa for sightseeing:
> View attachment 5442730
> 
> And Longchamp Brioche for dinner:
> View attachment 5442743
> View attachment 5442744
> 
> 
> I’ve still not identified the puffy chain bags the younger ladies are carrying. Good shout on LV which I looked up but it wasn’t. I’ve not seen so many today. Everything else, lots of Prada, this evening!
> 
> Today we visited the shore, the port and the ruined chateau (incredible views), had a picnic and popped into some lovely boutique shops. Splashed out on expensive swimwear and bought myself a really lovely (and hopefully age appropriate - when is it too old to wear such things?!?) high waisted black and white bikini which I braved by the pool late afternoon. I love good quality swimwear. I find that it’s so much more forgiving than the cheaper brands. Do others splurge or steal or swimwear?



Gorgeous outfits! I feel the holiday bliss!

Re swimwear I fairly recently bought my first swimsuit after 15 years and it was a dead cheap (as in under 15€) piece from an awful fast fashion shop I usually only go to for cheap craft supplies. I only bought it because it was an absolutely perfect fit. Had I found a suit that fit like this one in an expensive shop or even in a charity shop (given the piece wasn´t yuck!) I´d have bought it on the spot, too! I don´t care for clothes brands and within certain limits I´m prepared to pay for quality. Not everything that´s expensive is actually quality, though.

I´m glad you found a bikini you love! There is no age limit for wearing bikinis! As long as you feel comfortable to wear it, it´s fine! Rock it! Enjoy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I hate that more than 50% of swimsuits are black. The Reebok swimsuits I love are nearly always black on the back, with some kind of print on the front. I figure that makes them cheaper to produce but I really wish they would use more colors.


Oops, black is the only colour I´d ever wear... given there will be an occasion to wear my swimsuit at all and I will be very curagous and do it... Madonna allegedly said at some point (while pregnant I think, which I´m certainly not, but when you ask my boy he´ll say: "you´re fat!") that black is the only colour that didn´t make her look like a sofa.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> This is the wrong thread for food but I know how much some of you appreciate fine dining. The eating out here in the south of France has been incredible! Bang goes my diet! Two fish dishes followed by duck and steak.
> View attachment 5443376
> View attachment 5443377
> View attachment 5443380
> View attachment 5443381
> 
> And we’ve found an ice cream place that has over 100 flavours.The sorbets are so fruity!
> View attachment 5443382
> View attachment 5443383
> View attachment 5443387
> 
> Wore my new dress this evening. Went with mini Alexa in the end but think both worked ok. Tomorrow it will be a daytime look with the Loewe as we are taking the train to another town to explore museums, shops and perhaps swim in the sea.
> 
> Bag spotting and today I finally saw a Mulberry - a Lily in Forest Green. Still lots of Prada and MK. And definitely Gucci is very popular here. I’m feeling tempted again…


All looks great--both the food and the three bags with your new dress.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Question for those who have been to Italy…is a bag with a zipper but no lock/latch/etc enough? Is a shoulder bag but no crossbody ok? I want to take common sense precautions without being/looking paranoid. I spent my entire 20’s living and working in Philly (nothing ever happened to me) and know that you need to be aware of your surroundings but otherwise act naturally, like you belong there. I am not going to be dressing like a typical US tourist, but I am sure they could tell and I don’t speak Italian.



I haven´t been to Italy for decades, but would think that a shoulder or crossbody bag with a zipper is a good and safe choice. Personally I would always wear one of those travel pouches under my clothes to store extra cash/ cards/ documents. I´m usually a rather distracted person, so like to take take precautions.

Re not looking like a tourist: I fear the Italians sense any tourist from a mile no matter how carefully we try to blend in...


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> My one swimsuit right now is a simple one-piece, ruched black suit with a higher back. I love it because it is very forgiving.



Ruching is just the best.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Prada Bauletto- what is your feedback? How is it as a shoulder bag? What does yours look like? Pros and cons?
> 
> I can get one for a great deal and while it is not the dome bag I had in mind, it is a similar size and shape to the Papillon 30 I had and liked the size of. Plus I have several dome satchels already. This is a pic of the one I have in mind….it’s Vitello Daino, of course. Wasn’t looking for embossed but not opposed to it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443281



I love the look of the leather on this bag- my fingertips yearn to touch it! The shape/ size look like a good travel bag to me. It will fit everything you need, be nice and secure plus it looks classy casual-chic.


----------



## ElainePG

dcooney4 said:


> Newest- Go Forth Goods Jane in Black, should be delivered today. Oldest - Lv Papillon 30 - new bag will be same shape just in leather. *Also I have a gas mask bag that was worn as a hand bag when I was a teenager.*
> Most used- Mz Wallace Bowery Crossbody in dawn
> Least used- LV Toilette 26
> Favorite- Go Forth Goods Mini Avery in Peanut
> Least Favorite - don’t have one. I get rid of things that don’t work.
> Funkiest- Meanwhile Back on the Farm waxed canvas small tote in camo
> Impulse Buy- Louise Goods tote and the little black and blue bag , both of which I bought at an art fair.


You wore a gas mask bag when you were in high school? Very cool! Is it very old, like from WWII?

You must have been a very interesting teenager!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love the look of the leather on this bag- my fingertips yearn to touch it! The shape/ size look like a good travel bag to me. It will fit everything you need, be nice and secure plus it looks classy casual-chic.


 Thanks! It’s the Vitello Daino leather I have come to love…very much like H Clemence. Thick, chewy, slouchy over time. It’s not the right type of leather for every style bag, but I love the lived in luxe casualness it brings to a bag. I am thinking of selling my Courcheval Bolide 35 to get the Clemence 31 I wanted from the start. We’ll see….


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> Prada Bauletto- what is your feedback? How is it as a shoulder bag? What does yours look like? Pros and cons?
> 
> I can get one for a great deal and while it is not the dome bag I had in mind, it is a similar size and shape to the Papillon 30 I had and liked the size of. Plus I have several dome satchels already. This is a pic of the one I have in mind….it’s Vitello Daino, of course. Wasn’t looking for embossed but not opposed to it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443281



The one I own is on the right in the photo below. It was purchased in 2014. I’ve only ever used it for hand carry; I don’t think the straps are long enough for shoulder carry? Mine is also saffiano leather, which I don’t mind for Prada, but that makes it more stiff, so I would imagine it would be less comfortable for shoulder carry. But I do love this bag! I have… issues with tans in that I have a hard time finding ones I like. This one is a really good tan in my book and I love the white piping, as it feels a bit more sporty (and less stuffy) somehow. The boutique actually tried to talk me out of the tan and into the black, citing concerns over wear and tear and color transfer, but I pointed to my very pristine LV Bucket, which I was carrying on that trip and was 11 years old at that point, and that changed their minds!

The inside has a large, open space which I prefer to compartments. I use pouches to help organize my bag. It has a back zip pocket and several slip pockets which are useful for phone, receipts, tissues, etc. Mine does have a lock and keys, so I could lock it if I wanted to, although I’ve never done it. I think my only complaint, if you will, is that I find the bag a little on the large size at the moment due to the smaller bag trend (and downsizing all the things I carry due to COVID).

Based on what I know of your bag preferences, I could see you with this bag. It seems like your style!

If you want more photos (inside, lock and keys, mod shots, etc.) just let me know and I’m happy to take them and post for you.


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> The one I own is on the right in the photo below. It was purchased in 2014. I’ve only ever used it for hand carry; I don’t think the straps are long enough for shoulder carry? Mine is also saffiano leather, which I don’t mind for Prada, but that makes it more stiff, so I would imagine it would be less comfortable for shoulder carry. But I do love this bag! I have… issues with tans in that I have a hard time finding ones I like. This one is a really good tan in my book and I love the white piping, as it feels a bit more sporty (and less stuffy) somehow. The boutique actually tried to talk me out of the tan and into the black, citing concerns over wear and tear and color transfer, but I pointed to my very pristine LV Bucket, which I was carrying on that trip and was 11 years old at that point, and that changed their minds!
> 
> The inside has a large, open space which I prefer to compartments. I use pouches to help organize my bag. It has a back zip pocket and several slip pockets which are useful for phone, receipts, tissues, etc. Mine does have a lock and keys, so I could lock it if I wanted to, although I’ve never done it. I think my only complaint, if you will, is that I find the bag a little on the large size at the moment due to the smaller bag trend (and downsizing all the things I carry due to COVID).
> 
> Based on what I know of your bag preferences, I could see you with this bag. It seems like your style!
> 
> If you want more photos (inside, lock and keys, mod shots, etc.) just let me know and I’m happy to take them and post for you.
> 
> View attachment 5443871


That is gorgeous! You are right…it is totally me. It is different than the bag I am looking at, though I would love that one too. I think Bauletto is either a broad term for them (like tote or Boston bag) or people selling pre-loved are using it wrong. Though I love the structured look of Saffiano on this bag, I have fallen for Vitello Daino…HARD! Fashionphile has a bag like this in a gorgeous beige VitD that I am fighting to not buy. I really have no need for it and I haven’t worn the few light colored bags I have gotten in the past. So far, I am resisting…


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> The one I own is on the right in the photo below. It was purchased in 2014. I’ve only ever used it for hand carry; I don’t think the straps are long enough for shoulder carry? Mine is also saffiano leather, which I don’t mind for Prada, but that makes it more stiff, so I would imagine it would be less comfortable for shoulder carry. But I do love this bag! I have… issues with tans in that I have a hard time finding ones I like. This one is a really good tan in my book and I love the white piping, as it feels a bit more sporty (and less stuffy) somehow. The boutique actually tried to talk me out of the tan and into the black, citing concerns over wear and tear and color transfer, but I pointed to my very pristine LV Bucket, which I was carrying on that trip and was 11 years old at that point, and that changed their minds!
> 
> The inside has a large, open space which I prefer to compartments. I use pouches to help organize my bag. It has a back zip pocket and several slip pockets which are useful for phone, receipts, tissues, etc. Mine does have a lock and keys, so I could lock it if I wanted to, although I’ve never done it. I think my only complaint, if you will, is that I find the bag a little on the large size at the moment due to the smaller bag trend (and downsizing all the things I carry due to COVID).
> 
> Based on what I know of your bag preferences, I could see you with this bag. It seems like your style!
> 
> If you want more photos (inside, lock and keys, mod shots, etc.) just let me know and I’m happy to take them and post for you.
> 
> View attachment 5443871


I really appreciate in depth reviews of what makes a bag work and whether concerns are really a problem.  Thanks for the information and thought process.


----------



## Jereni

Jereni said:


> *newest*: Celine Romy (need to share pics)
> *oldest*: Coach Borough
> *most used*: varies depending on time of year… right now, my Polene Huit
> *least used*: Prada double zip tote
> *favorite*:  SO hard. prob need to go with Fendi Peekaboo or Chanel burgundy Coco Handle
> *least favorite*: hmmm. I guess the Tory Burch cream bucket… strap isn’t as long as I’d like
> *funkiest*: Burberry pocket bag in plaid…
> 
> I really regret letting my DH pick this out for me.
> He loves the ‘tartan’ and I wanted to love it but it just isn’t ‘me’
> *impulse purchase*: Polene mini Neuf… they released this earlier this year and I ordered prob within 24 hours of coming across it, no regrets either!



Quoting myself, but as I mentioned that I’d bought the Romy, wanted to follow up with a share.

I’d been hankering after this bag for awhile but didn’t like the standard colors (white, brown, brownish burgundy). For the latest season they did this new color Safari and it was love.







The curvy style makes it a bit of a ‘dupe’ with my beige Polene Neuf. But in truth, I haven’t yet found something that works with _both _of them, this shade is so cool and the Neuf is warmer so they go with entirely different clothes in my wardrobe.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> That is gorgeous! You are right…it is totally me. It is different than the bag I am looking at, though I would love that one too. I think Bauletto is either a broad term for them (like tote or Boston bag) or people selling pre-loved are using it wrong. Though I love the structured look of Saffiano on this bag, I have fallen for Vitello Daino…HARD! Fashionphile has a bag like this in a gorgeous beige VitD that I am fighting to not buy. I really have no need for it and I haven’t worn the few light colored bags I have gotten in the past. So far, I am resisting…



So I looked it up and the translation of bauletto in English is vanity/makeup case, which I find interesting because these always seem like bowling bags to me. I have handled bags in the leather you’re after and they are really chewy and squishy, so I can understand the love! Is there room for a light colored bag in your purse wardrobe? Not that I’m trying to enable, or anything…


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> I really appreciate in depth reviews of what makes a bag work and whether concerns are really a problem.  Thanks for the information and thought process.



Aw, I appreciate the kind comments! I’m always happy to wax poetic about my bags and love to hear from others why bags do (or don’t) work for them. So helpful when considering a purchase.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> For 99% of Italy, zipper and shoulder bag would be fine.   Naples is more dangerous, but most tourists don't go there.
> 
> They will be able to tell you are an American by looking no matter how you are dressed.  The beggars always hit us up for money in English.



+1 with @Cordeliere . As per a local person from Rome, who wears Bulgari and chanel late at night, yes it’s safe with normal city precautions, except for Naples

normal city precautions also include don’t leave your phone on the table, and keep your crossbody bag in front of you
for jewelry, wear sleeves if you are concerned. Don’t carry a flashy camera, but if you do carry one, don’t leave it unattended
Many Europeans wear designer bags, RTW, and jewelry, and it’s just as safe as a major city anywhere.

i wore my usual RTW and jewelry with a TPM, an H mini Della cavalleria, a Loewe mini puzzle, or a Dior ergonomic mens crossbody saddle, no hw. To me, what is more important is an alert and careful demeanor. But, of course, do whatever makes you comfortable.

There are other threads on this too






						Safety, Luxury, and Hermes
					

Very glad that your friend is physically safe.  As to the popularity and safety, it's really one of the reasons that I wish H would start to microchip their bags.  Even Moncler now chips their jackets, and it would make it so much easier for law enforcement to stay on top of stolen/illegal...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						I’m scared to bring my Chanel bag to Spain…advice please!
					

I don’t know where you live but it’s no worse than any other big American city IMO. I agree to carry crossbody and be hyper aware on any public transportation. Be skeptical of diversions - questions, people dropping stuff, etc. I have traveled extensively and seen a lot. But if you are alert you...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Would you wear your Love bracelets to Europe?
					

Wearing Love Bracelets should be absolutely fine in Europe. They are hard to remove so I doubt any pickpockets would try their luck. They would rather go for something easier to grab like a wallet or a ring. Another point is that in Europe there are so many people that sell and wear fake Love...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@880, here is a pic of my chain Knot which I wore for a recent get-together (we discussed it some pages back).  I tried it with both these dresses and sadly they are both still a bit too tight.
So I ended up wearing a plain pleated skirt and a white cotton top and of course forgot to take pics of that outfit! Next time, I need to be more organized with my picture taking!
While the print on the second dress looks kind of loud in the picture, it wears much better and is very comfy for summer.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Quoting myself, but as I mentioned that I’d bought the Romy, wanted to follow up with a share.
> 
> I’d been hankering after this bag for awhile but didn’t like the standard colors (white, brown, brownish burgundy). For the latest season they did this new color Safari and it was love.
> 
> View attachment 5444083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444084
> 
> 
> The curvy style makes it a bit of a ‘dupe’ with my beige Polene Neuf. But in truth, I haven’t yet found something that works with _both _of them, this shade is so cool and the Neuf is warmer so they go with entirely different clothes in my wardrobe.


Lovely bag!  It looks so comfortable and easy to use.  Nice addition to your collection!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@Cordeliere, I loved the story of your unicorn and also love your gorgeous Picotin!
@Cookiefiend, that lovely pink Dior from some pages ago is perfect, as is your Fleming bag!
Likewise, @JenJBS, your new vibrant pink bag is great for summer and I agree it is much easier to use without concerns about color transfer unlike blush pinks (which I also love).  Speaking of pink, I am so happy to see @Katinahat's vacation pics with the pretty pink bags.  So glad you recovered @Katinahat, and are having a great vacation!
@cowgirlsboots,  hats off to you for the skillful dress alteration, and also the embroidery.  My mom taught me how to embroider but I always preferred cross stitch to other forms of embroidery.
My apologies if I have missed several posts -- I am still slowly trying to catch up.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @880, here is a pic of my chain Knot which I wore for a recent get-together (we discussed it some pages back).  I tried it with both these dresses and sadly they are both still a bit too tight.
> So I ended up wearing a plain pleated skirt and a white cotton top and of course forgot to take pics of that outfit! Next time, I need to be more organized with my picture taking!
> While the print on the second dress looks kind of loud in the picture, it wears much better and is very comfy for summer.
> View attachment 5444111
> View attachment 5444112


How lovely! Yes, I know the sad feeling of the too tight dress lol!
im sure you looked amazing in the pleated skirt!


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> So I looked it up and the translation of bauletto in English is vanity/makeup case, which I find interesting because these always seem like bowling bags to me. I have handled bags in the leather you’re after and they are really chewy and squishy, so I can understand the love! Is there room for a light colored bag in your purse wardrobe? Not that I’m trying to enable, or anything…


I am thinking about it. It is a biscuit color, so not a white or off white. And VitD is supposed to resist water staining. I did get some dirt smears on the orange one and it came right off with a damp cloth. 

I’m thinking about it…


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Cordeliere, I loved the story of your unicorn and also love your gorgeous Picotin!
> @Cookiefiend, that lovely pink Dior from some pages ago is perfect, as is your Fleming bag!
> Likewise, @JenJBS, your new vibrant pink bag is great for summer and I agree it is much easier to use without concerns about color transfer unlike blush pinks (which I also love).  Speaking of pink, I am so happy to see @Katinahat's vacation pics with the pretty pink bags.  So glad you recovered @Katinahat, and are having a great vacation!
> @cowgirlsboots,  hats off to you for the skillful dress alteration, and also the embroidery.  My mom taught me how to embroider but I always preferred cross stitch to other forms of embroidery.
> My apologies if I have missed several posts -- I am still slowly trying to catch up.



Thank you!


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5444153
> 
> I am thinking about it. It is a biscuit color, so not a white or off white. And VitD is supposed to resist water staining. I did get some dirt smears on the orange one and it came right off with a damp cloth.
> 
> I’m thinking about it…



Not to enable you since this is a thread about shopping our closets, but… That’s gorgeous! Is it being offered for a reasonable price? Would you get wear out of it?


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> Not to enable you since this is a thread about shopping our closets, but… That’s gorgeous! Is it being offered for a reasonable price? Would you get wear out of it?


It’s at a fantastic price! Will I get wear out of it? That’s what I need to decide…

Edit- I think I am going to let go of 2 (Burberry and Fendi stripe canvas) bags I was on the fence about and get it. Worst case, if I don’t use it, I can sell it next spring. I do have a pair of Chanel-style slingbacks it would look cute with!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @cowgirlsboots, hats off to you for the skillful dress alteration, and also the embroidery. My mom taught me how to embroider but I always preferred cross stitch to other forms of embroidery.


Thank you! I´d love to do neat cross stitch embroidery, but my brain refuses to master the technique... too much left and right which I can´t tell apart and always working in the same direction- left and right again... Two or three stitches in a row and I will start messing up. Scribbling with thread is all I can do, no matter how hard my Mum always tried to teach me proper stitches.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Update- I did it. Was $225 plus tax and I think I would regret it if it sold to someone else. But I am done…ban island for me! I moved a lot of bags out and will let go of 4 more to make room for the 2 new Pradas(black and beige), but all the holes in my collection are filled and I cannot possibly justify any more bags. I bought 2 bags I never intended to buy- the beige Prada and the black H Sac 404- so even though I am still down on my number of bags and have bags now I am truly happy with, I bought more than I planned. I will see what I use in the next few months…maybe a few more will go. The one up side in getting the Pradas…I am now happy with the Courcheval Bolide because while I love Clemence, I think having a sleek structured leather will keep some variety in my collection and keep the bag lightweight.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! I´d love to do neat cross stitch embroidery, but my brain refuses to master the technique... too much left and right which I can´t tell apart and always working in the same direction- left and right again... Two or three stitches in a row and I will start messing up. Scribbling with thread is all I can do, no matter how hard my Mum always tried to teach me proper stitches.


If that’s scribbling, scribble away! It looks great!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! I´d love to do neat cross stitch embroidery, but my brain refuses to master the technique... too much left and right which I can´t tell apart and always working in the same direction- left and right again... Two or three stitches in a row and I will start messing up. Scribbling with thread is all I can do, no matter how hard my Mum always tried to teach me proper stitches.


I agree cross stitch involves quite a bit of counting and going left and right, but what I like about it is that the end result looks just like the pattern picture.   I like the idea of scribbling with thread, but it's a more creative way of embroidering and I am not sure I am very creative.  I actually find cross stitch easy, which is why I have even done it, lol.  I think your technique is beautiful and creative and free-flowing.

A general question/thought about the dresses posted above -- I have been getting tired of keeping clothing around in different sizes and am debating letting them go from my closet.  Or I could wait a few more months and keep them for the time being.  These were purchased just a little bit before the pandemic and have hardly been worn at all.  I guess the decluttering bug has bitten me again -- I let go of a couple of blazers and perfumes from my collection...


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I agree cross stitch involves quite a bit of counting and going left and right, but what I like about it is that the end result looks just like the pattern picture.   I like the idea of scribbling with thread, but it's a more creative way of embroidering and I am not sure I am very creative.  I actually find cross stitch easy, which is why I have even done it, lol.  I think your technique is beautiful and creative and free-flowing.
> 
> A general question/thought about the dresses posted above -- I have been getting tired of keeping clothing around in different sizes and am debating letting them go from my closet.  Or I could wait a few more months and keep them for the time being.  These were purchased just a little bit before the pandemic and have hardly been worn at all.  I guess the decluttering bug has bitten me again -- I let go of a couple of blazers and perfumes from my collection...


Counted cross stitch looks great. I used to love doing it. Now it is too hard to count.

I never liked stamped cross stitch. It is too hard to cover the printed lines and also too hard to get the stitches even.

I love your dresses. I don't know what to tell you. If you have room and you think you might fit into them next year, I'd keep them. I regret getting rid of things I never thought would fit again. I don't often regret getting rid of things that are too big.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I agree cross stitch involves quite a bit of counting and going left and right, but what I like about it is that the end result looks just like the pattern picture.   I like the idea of scribbling with thread, but it's a more creative way of embroidering and I am not sure I am very creative.  I actually find cross stitch easy, which is why I have even done it, lol.  I think your technique is beautiful and creative and free-flowing.
> 
> A general question/thought about the dresses posted above -- I have been getting tired of keeping clothing around in different sizes and am debating letting them go from my closet.  Or I could wait a few more months and keep them for the time being.  These were purchased just a little bit before the pandemic and have hardly been worn at all.  I guess the decluttering bug has bitten me again -- I let go of a couple of blazers and perfumes from my collection...


Keep them. You can always put them in a vacuum storage bag so they take up less space.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> BOTD - my new TB Fleming!
> View attachment 5443233


Lovely shade of brown, congrats!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> Counted cross stitch looks great. I used to love doing it. Now it is too hard to count.
> 
> I never liked stamped cross stitch. It is too hard to cover the printed lines and also too hard to get the stitches even.


Agree, I am not a fan of stamped cross stitch.  Definitely prefer counted cross stitch.  It has been a while since I've done anything though.  I still have a few very elaborate cross stitch kits that have been sitting around forever -- aha, they might be definite candidates for decluttering!


whateve said:


> I love your dresses. I don't know what to tell you. If you have room and you think you might fit into them next year, I'd keep them. *I regret getting rid of things I never thought would fit again. I don't often regret getting rid of things that are too big.*


Excellent point above, thank you!   I do have room for my dresses and hope to fit into them so I think I will keep them.  


BowieFan1971 said:


> Keep them. You can always put them in a vacuum storage bag so they take up less space.


I had not considered vacuum storage bags!  I think I will actually use the bags for my jeans which tend to be more bulky anyway, and that will free up more hanging space for the dresses.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## baghabitz34

*What bag out there, whether you own one or not, is most like you & why? *Good question. I have no idea.

*newest: *Fleuron Swann
*oldest: *A Coach shoulder bag. I don’t know the name, it was a graduation gift.
*most used: *MJ totes collectively. I use one of them at least once a week.
*least used: *tie between Ted Baker floral bag, Chanel tote & Fendi 3jours
*favorite: *butterfly Studio
*least favorite: *don’t have a least favorite 
*funkiest: *red embellished KS?
*impulse buy: *raffia AoL tote. As soon as it came back in stock I just bought it.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I agree cross stitch involves quite a bit of counting and going left and right, but what I like about it is that the end result looks just like the pattern picture.   I like the idea of scribbling with thread, but it's a more creative way of embroidering and I am not sure I am very creative.  I actually find cross stitch easy, which is why I have even done it, lol.  I think your technique is beautiful and creative and free-flowing.
> 
> A general question/thought about the dresses posted above -- I have been getting tired of keeping clothing around in different sizes and am debating letting them go from my closet.  Or I could wait a few more months and keep them for the time being.  These were purchased just a little bit before the pandemic and have hardly been worn at all.  I guess the decluttering bug has bitten me again -- I let go of a couple of blazers and perfumes from my collection...


Your dresses are lovely. I am sorry they don’t fit comfortably.

Today I dropped off two silk Diane von Furstenberg dresses, a Gucci blazer and a number of other clothing items at a consignment store. The dresses and blazer stopped fitting comfortably awhile ago, and I hung onto them for a bit longer. I tried them on recently and was ready to let them go.

If you have doubts, wait a bit. You’ll know when you’re ready.

edited to add, getting out of one of them conjured the memory of @880 ‘s description of trying to get out of a dress (which I found hilarious and so true), see below … 


880 said:


> I try to relax my shoulders (so they don’t feel like I’m about to dislocate them); lift the hem of the dress up (this gives one hope) and try to do a bent over wiggle with gravity to let the dress turn inside out and inch it off. At some point sometimes I can raise my arms to pull, but that isn’t always the case.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Quoting myself, but as I mentioned that I’d bought the Romy, wanted to follow up with a share.
> 
> I’d been hankering after this bag for awhile but didn’t like the standard colors (white, brown, brownish burgundy). For the latest season they did this new color Safari and it was love.
> 
> View attachment 5444083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444084
> 
> 
> The curvy style makes it a bit of a ‘dupe’ with my beige Polene Neuf. But in truth, I haven’t yet found something that works with _both _of them, this shade is so cool and the Neuf is warmer so they go with entirely different clothes in my wardrobe.


So pretty- congratulations on your new bag Jereni!


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> Update- I did it. Was $225 plus tax and I think I would regret it if it sold to someone else. But I am done…ban island for me! I moved a lot of bags out and will let go of 4 more to make room for the 2 new Pradas(black and beige), but all the holes in my collection are filled and I cannot possibly justify any more bags. I bought 2 bags I never intended to buy- the beige Prada and the black H Sac 404- so even though I am still down on my number of bags and have bags now I am truly happy with, I bought more than I planned. I will see what I use in the next few months…maybe a few more will go. The one up side in getting the Pradas…I am now happy with the Courcheval Bolide because while I love Clemence, I think having a sleek structured leather will keep some variety in my collection and keep the bag lightweight.



Congratulations on getting this bag! And that is a great deal!


----------



## whateve

More bags said:


> Your dresses are lovely. I am sorry they don’t fit comfortably.
> 
> Today I dropped off two silk Diane von Furstenberg dresses, a Gucci blazer and a number of other clothing items at a consignment store. The dresses and blazer stopped fitting comfortably awhile ago, and I hung onto them for a bit longer. I tried them on recently and was ready to let them go.
> 
> If you have doubts, wait a bit. You’ll know when you’re ready.
> 
> edited to add, getting out of one of them conjured the memory of @880 ‘s description of trying to get out of a dress (which I found hilarious and so true), see below …


Sometimes I have the fear that I'm going to have to have someone come into a dressing room to help me get out of something I've tried on.


----------



## whateve

*newest: *kate spade meringue small crossbody I got in June


*oldest: *the one that has been in my collection longest is Coach Poppy silver leather cinch. I've had it since 2011. 


The one that is actually the oldest is a Bonnie Cashin Coach bag made in the 1960s.


*most used: *That's hard to choose. Usually it is whatever bag I end up taking on vacation because then it gets carried for several weeks on end. It is usually a largish shoulder bag like my Bal Days.
*least used: *generally one of my vintage Coach bags that I got more to collect than to use. Also Brighton city chic pouch (the one with the New York cab applique) because it is so tiny.


*favorite: *Coach turnlock chain whiplash Dakotah, second choice is BV cervo tote


*least favorite: *hmm, there are several I don't like that much but I haven't given up on them yet.
*funkiest: *the Bonnie Cashin bag which is my oldest. It slides on the arm and is really long.
*impulse buy: *I feel when I see and bag and buy it immediately rather than thinking about it, it is true love. That happened with Michael Kors Manhattan


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @880, here is a pic of my chain Knot which I wore for a recent get-together (we discussed it some pages back).  I tried it with both these dresses and sadly they are both still a bit too tight.
> So I ended up wearing a plain pleated skirt and a white cotton top and of course forgot to take pics of that outfit! Next time, I need to be more organized with my picture taking!
> While the print on the second dress looks kind of loud in the picture, it wears much better and is very comfy for summer.
> View attachment 5444111
> View attachment 5444112


I love the second dress - wow! 
I vote to keep them both for now, no regrets. ❤️


BowieFan1971 said:


> Update- I did it. Was $225 plus tax and I think I would regret it if it sold to someone else. But I am done…ban island for me! I moved a lot of bags out and will let go of 4 more to make room for the 2 new Pradas(black and beige), but all the holes in my collection are filled and I cannot possibly justify any more bags. I bought 2 bags I never intended to buy- the beige Prada and the black H Sac 404- so even though I am still down on my number of bags and have bags now I am truly happy with, I bought more than I planned. I will see what I use in the next few months…maybe a few more will go. The one up side in getting the Pradas…I am now happy with the Courcheval Bolide because while I love Clemence, I think having a sleek structured leather will keep some variety in my collection and keep the bag lightweight.


Congratulations! You are so thoughtful in your purchases, and I’m glad you’re keeping the Bolide because I know you love it! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Lovely shade of brown, congrats!


Thank you baghabitz34! 


whateve said:


> *newest: *kate spade meringue small crossbody I got in June
> View attachment 5444311
> 
> *oldest: *the one that has been in my collection longest is Coach Poppy silver leather cinch. I've had it since 2011.
> View attachment 5444312
> 
> The one that is actually the oldest is a Bonnie Cashin Coach bag made in the 1960s.
> View attachment 5444313
> 
> *most used: *That's hard to choose. Usually it is whatever bag I end up taking on vacation because then it gets carried for several weeks on end. It is usually a largish shoulder bag like my Bal Days.
> *least used: *generally one of my vintage Coach bags that I got more to collect than to use. Also Brighton city chic pouch (the one with the New York cab applique) because it is so tiny.
> View attachment 5444314
> 
> *favorite: *Coach turnlock chain whiplash Dakotah, second choice is BV cervo tote
> View attachment 5444315
> 
> *least favorite: *hmm, there are several I don't like that much but I haven't given up on them yet.
> *funkiest: *the Bonnie Cashin bag which is my oldest. It slides on the arm and is really long.
> *impulse buy: *I feel when I see and bag and buy it immediately rather than thinking about it, it is true love. That happened with Michael Kors Manhattan
> View attachment 5444316


Lovely! I saw the Kate Spade Meringue last week - in the same color too! - it’s adorable and made me smile. I told my granddaughter that a friend just bought this and we both agreed it’s gorgeous. 
I almost bought a MK Manhattan in February! It was iridescent and so gorgeous… but I stopped myself because I knew I didn’t need a light colored bag (even though it was literally glowing)… and I kinda regret it. How do you like it?


----------



## Katinahat

Today is our last full day of holiday and we’ve visited Monaco and Monte Carlo. What a beautiful place.





I’m not made for this heat. I would have loved to slowly browse the amazing collection of designer shops here near the famous Monte Carlos casino but I was melting and wasn’t sure I could pull off the vibe required to go in. I wouldn’t have dared touch anything.

Change of bag spotting today. Loads of people are carry Louis Vuitton especially crossbody monogram. I brought my Brioche with me. I can see that the canvas would be very practical in this heat!


I think the bags I saw earlier in the week were possibly BVs. Either that or Moschino.


----------



## Katinahat

And yesterday we spent the day in Antibes which was also beautiful. I had my Loewe with me as we visited Picasso Museum and then the beach for a swim in the sea.






We went out for crepes in the evening. Here with my Brioche again.


Here is my delicious dessert pear and chocolate with amazing pear sorbet! I’m planning a diet when I get home!


I’ve loved this break away from it all. It’s really brightened my mood. Despite the loveliness of swimming in a pool every day late afternoon to early evening, my body will prefer returning to cooler temperatures. I’m all itchy and swollen up plus my post Covid cough hates air conditioning!


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Lovely bag!  It looks so comfortable and easy to use.  Nice addition to your collection!





More bags said:


> So pretty- congratulations on your new bag Jereni!



Thank you both!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Today is our last full day of holiday and we’ve visited Monaco and Monte Carlo. What a beautiful place.
> View attachment 5444452
> 
> View attachment 5444455
> 
> 
> I’m not made for this heat. I would have loved to slowly browse the amazing collection of designer shops here near the famous Monte Carlos casino but I was melting and wasn’t sure I could pull off the vibe required to go in. I wouldn’t have dared touch anything.
> 
> Change of bag spotting today. Loads of people are carry Louis Vuitton especially crossbody monogram. I brought my Brioche with me. I can see that the canvas would be very practical in this heat!
> View attachment 5444449
> 
> I think the bags I saw earlier in the week were possibly BVs. Either that or Moschino.


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Today is our last full day of holiday and we’ve visited Monaco and Monte Carlo. What a beautiful place.
> View attachment 5444452
> 
> View attachment 5444455
> 
> 
> I’m not made for this heat. I would have loved to slowly browse the amazing collection of designer shops here near the famous Monte Carlos casino but I was melting and wasn’t sure I could pull off the vibe required to go in. I wouldn’t have dared touch anything.
> 
> Change of bag spotting today. Loads of people are carry Louis Vuitton especially crossbody monogram. I brought my Brioche with me. I can see that the canvas would be very practical in this heat!
> View attachment 5444449
> 
> I think the bags I saw earlier in the week were possibly BVs. Either that or Moschino.





Katinahat said:


> And yesterday we spent the day in Antibes which was also beautiful. I had my Loewe with me as we visited Picasso Museum and then the beach for a swim in the sea.
> View attachment 5444465
> View attachment 5444463
> 
> View attachment 5444464
> 
> 
> We went out for crepes in the evening. Here with my Brioche again.
> View attachment 5444466
> 
> Here is my delicious dessert pear and chocolate with amazing pear sorbet! I’m planning a diet when I get home!
> View attachment 5444476
> 
> I’ve loved this break away from it all. It’s really brightened my mood. Despite the loveliness of swimming in a pool every day late afternoon to early evening, my body will prefer returning to cooler temperatures. I’m all itchy and swollen up plus my post Covid cough hates air conditioning!


Oh my gosh - what beautiful photos! You look amazing too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Quoting myself, but as I mentioned that I’d bought the Romy, wanted to follow up with a share.
> 
> I’d been hankering after this bag for awhile but didn’t like the standard colors (white, brown, brownish burgundy). For the latest season they did this new color Safari and it was love.
> 
> View attachment 5444083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444084
> 
> 
> The curvy style makes it a bit of a ‘dupe’ with my beige Polene Neuf. But in truth, I haven’t yet found something that works with _both _of them, this shade is so cool and the Neuf is warmer so they go with entirely different clothes in my wardrobe.


Gorgeous - the leather looks so smooth ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> edited to add, getting out of one of them conjured the memory of @880 ‘s description of trying to get out of a dress (which I found hilarious and so true), see below





whateve said:


> Sometimes I have the fear that I'm going to have to have someone come into a dressing room to help me get out of something I've tried on.


Yep, been there!
@More bags , Thank you for the kind mention of my quote lol

@Katinahat , your pics are stunning! So glad you are enjoying yourself!

congrats everyone on their latest bag acquisitions 

@Purses & Perfumes , i agree with @whateve and others who advise keeping the dresses. They are really nice, and Covid wasn’t exactly normal diet conditions for any of us. Also agree with @whateve that sometimes I regret letting go of stuff that was a bit small, but not the larger things. 

Before I met two other TPFers at Cartier (they made the appt; I was just tagging along) I went into Ferragamo and saw this cool bag. I probably won’t get it bc of cost per wear, but it was fun. You could replace the drawstring leather liner with a fabric one made by ferragamo or even a scarf of your own. And there is a cross body strap. I’m wearing a Valentino NWT dress that I picked up at TRR for maybe 200 USD. It was designed by MGC before she went to Dior. It’s one of my favorite dresses. but I wish I hadn’t insisted on shortening it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JVSXOXO

Last week was a bit hellish between squeezing the busiest work week of the month into 4 work days and then my little one having some majorly disruptive sleep issues after a heavenly 2 week stretch of sleeping through the night …so there was not much time nor motivation to capture my outfits or do Fancy Friday. But I did have date night last night and enjoyed dressing up and visiting some of my favorite restaurants and bars. I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> You wore a gas mask bag when you were in high school? Very cool! Is it very old, like from WWII?
> 
> You must have been a very interesting teenager!


Yes ! I still have it in storage in basement. When I lived in nyc I wore roller skates everywhere and it would fit my shoes as well as a wallet and a lipgloss. It even still had spare lens in the bag when I got it.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> Yep, been there!
> @More bags , Thank you for the kind mention of my quote lol
> 
> @Katinahat , your pics are stunning! So glad you are enjoying yourself!
> 
> congrats everyone on their latest bag acquisitions
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes , i agree with @whateve and others who advise keeping the dresses. They are really nice, and Covid wasn’t exactly normal diet conditions for any of us. Also agree with @whateve that sometimes I regret letting go of stuff that was a bit small, but not the larger things.
> 
> Before I met two other TPFers at Cartier (they made the appt; I was just tagging along) I went into Ferragamo and saw this cool bag. I probably won’t get it bc of cost per wear, but it was fun. You could replace the drawstring leather liner with a fabric one made by ferragamo or even a scarf of your own. And there is a cross body strap. I’m wearing a Valentino NWT dress that I picked up at TRR for maybe 200 USD. It was designed by MGC before she went to Dior. It’s one of my favorite dresses. but I wish I hadn’t insisted on shortening it.
> View attachment 5444522


I love the length of your dress. I don't think you made a mistake in shortening it. 

I saw that bag at Ferragamo. The one I was enamored of was this cute pink bag in the middle.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> Yep, been there!
> @More bags , Thank you for the kind mention of my quote lol
> 
> @Katinahat , your pics are stunning! So glad you are enjoying yourself!
> 
> congrats everyone on their latest bag acquisitions
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes , i agree with @whateve and others who advise keeping the dresses. They are really nice, and Covid wasn’t exactly normal diet conditions for any of us. Also agree with @whateve that sometimes I regret letting go of stuff that was a bit small, but not the larger things.
> 
> Before I met two other TPFers at Cartier (they made the appt; I was just tagging along) I went into Ferragamo and saw this cool bag. I probably won’t get it bc of cost per wear, but it was fun. You could replace the drawstring leather liner with a fabric one made by ferragamo or even a scarf of your own. And there is a cross body strap. I’m wearing a Valentino NWT dress that I picked up at TRR for maybe 200 USD. It was designed by MGC before she went to Dior. It’s one of my favorite dresses. but I wish I hadn’t insisted on shortening it.
> View attachment 5444522


I love the length of your dress. I don't think you made a mistake in shortening it. I think dresses are more becoming


Cookiefiend said:


> I love the second dress - wow!
> I vote to keep them both for now, no regrets. ❤
> 
> Congratulations! You are so thoughtful in your purchases, and I’m glad you’re keeping the Bolide because I know you love it!
> 
> Thank you baghabitz34!
> 
> Lovely! I saw the Kate Spade Meringue last week - in the same color too! - it’s adorable and made me smile. I told my granddaughter that a friend just bought this and we both agreed it’s gorgeous.
> I almost bought a MK Manhattan in February! It was iridescent and so gorgeous… but I stopped myself because I knew I didn’t need a light colored bag (even though it was literally glowing)… and I kinda regret it. How do you like it?


I like it. I don't regret it. It was inexpensive. It is even cheaper now that it is on sale. It is super structured and the leather is not like any other leather I own nor is it the kind of leather I usually like. But the bag is so cute.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I love the length of your dress. I don't think you made a mistake in shortening it.
> 
> I saw that bag at Ferragamo. The one I was enamored of was this cute pink bag in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444585


Thank you. I love that bag. Suddenly ferragamo is very appealing. . . Plus they go on sale


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> And yesterday we spent the day in Antibes which was also beautiful. I had my Loewe with me as we visited Picasso Museum and then the beach for a swim in the sea.
> View attachment 5444465
> View attachment 5444463
> 
> View attachment 5444464
> 
> 
> We went out for crepes in the evening. Here with my Brioche again.
> View attachment 5444466
> 
> Here is my delicious dessert pear and chocolate with amazing pear sorbet! I’m planning a diet when I get home!
> View attachment 5444476
> 
> I’ve loved this break away from it all. It’s really brightened my mood. Despite the loveliness of swimming in a pool every day late afternoon to early evening, my body will prefer returning to cooler temperatures. I’m all itchy and swollen up plus my post Covid cough hates air conditioning!



Your photos are stunning! What a great-looking set of places to visit. I hope you’ve had a blast!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> Your dresses are lovely. I am sorry they don’t fit comfortably.
> 
> Today I dropped off two silk Diane von Furstenberg dresses, a Gucci blazer and a number of other clothing items at a consignment store. The dresses and blazer stopped fitting comfortably awhile ago, and I hung onto them for a bit longer. I tried them on recently and was ready to let them go.
> 
> If you have doubts, wait a bit. You’ll know when you’re ready.
> 
> edited to add, getting out of one of them conjured the memory of @880 ‘s description of trying to get out of a dress (which I found hilarious and so true), see below …


Yes, sometimes, we are not ready to let go of an item and it's best to wait until one feels ready because then, there is less likelihood of regret.  Good point!    And I had to chuckle at that very apt description by @880.
I wish more dress designers would use side zips.  Those are helpful in getting in and out of some of those fitted dresses.


Cookiefiend said:


> I love the second dress - wow!
> I vote to keep them both for now, no regrets. ❤


Thank you!  I really liked the second dress when I tried it on and bought it right away.  I am keeping them both since I hope to fit into them better later this year.


880 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes , i agree with @whateve and others who advise keeping the dresses. They are really nice, and Covid wasn’t exactly normal diet conditions for any of us. Also agree with @whateve that sometimes I regret letting go of stuff that was a bit small, but not the larger things.
> 
> Before I met two other TPFers at Cartier (they made the appt; I was just tagging along) I went into Ferragamo and saw this cool bag. I probably won’t get it bc of cost per wear, but it was fun. You could replace the drawstring leather liner with a fabric one made by ferragamo or even a scarf of your own. And there is a cross body strap. I’m wearing a Valentino NWT dress that I picked up at TRR for maybe 200 USD. It was designed by MGC before she went to Dior. It’s one of my favorite dresses. but I wish I hadn’t insisted on shortening it.
> View attachment 5444522


Looking great, @880, and I think the bag goes really well with your dress.  I agree with @whateve -- I really like the dress, and I don't think it was a mistake to shorten the length of the skirt.
Yup, covid was not ideal at all in terms of diet conditions, and I indulged in my share of mindless snacking, but trying to do better this year, and will hopefully be able to wear the dresses later this year.


880 said:


> Thank you. I love that bag. Suddenly ferragamo is very appealing. . . Plus they go on sale


I think they have really nice quality and of course the sales are always worth waiting for.  Although I did miss the Joanne flap in light orange (exotic leather) because it was only available online briefly before getting sold out.  Perhaps I will run into one sometime in the future.
@Katinahat, the views of Antibes are breathtaking.  Loving all the pics!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Newest- Go Forth Goods Jane in Black, should be delivered today. Oldest - Lv Papillon 30 - new bag will be same shape just in leather. Also I have a gas mask bag that was worn as a hand bag when I was a teenager.
> Most used- Mz Wallace Bowery Crossbody in dawn
> Least used- LV Toilette 26
> Favorite- Go Forth Goods Mini Avery in Peanut
> Least Favorite - don’t have one. I get rid of things that don’t work.
> Funkiest- Meanwhile Back on the Farm waxed canvas small tote in camo
> Impulse Buy- Louise Goods tote and the little black and blue bag , both of which I bought at an art fair.



I'd never thought of using a gas mask bag as a 'real' bag, but can see how it would easily work.

Gas mask story. In the Marines we had to get gas mask and go to the gas chamber in boot camp, and again every year. Once the (non-fatal) gas was in the air, you had to take the mask off and hold your breath for a minute. One year right after getting out of the chamber, I wasn't thinking and licked my lips - which had gas residue on them from when my mask was off.  Never made that mistake again!


----------



## JenJBS

Seller had to cancel my magenta bag. Sold it on eBay and forgot to take down the Posh listing. To make up for it, she offered me this teal beauty at a really great price. Since I've wanted a teal purse for over a year I accepted.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Seller had to cancel my magenta bag. Sold it on eBay and forgot to take down the Posh listing. To make up for it, she offered me this teal beauty at a really great price. Since I've wanted a teal purse for over a year I accepted.
> 
> View attachment 5444658


That's a gorgeous color!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> That's a gorgeous color!



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> That's a gorgeous color!


+1!!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> Seller had to cancel my magenta bag. Sold it on eBay and forgot to take down the Posh listing. To make up for it, she offered me this teal beauty at a really great price. Since I've wanted a teal purse for over a year I accepted.
> 
> View attachment 5444658


Beautiful.  As others have said, gorgeous.


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> Beautiful.  As others have said, gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> +1!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

JVSXOXO said:


> Last week was a bit hellish between squeezing the busiest work week of the month into 4 work days and then my little one having some majorly disruptive sleep issues after a heavenly 2 week stretch of sleeping through the night …so there was not much time nor motivation to capture my outfits or do Fancy Friday. But I did have date night last night and enjoyed dressing up and visiting some of my favorite restaurants and bars. I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5444564
> View attachment 5444565


Stunning! I hope you had a fabulous time and that your little one begins to sleep better again!


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Seller had to cancel my magenta bag. Sold it on eBay and forgot to take down the Posh listing. To make up for it, she offered me this teal beauty at a really great price. Since I've wanted a teal purse for over a year I accepted.
> 
> View attachment 5444658


Oh wow! I’m so sorry that happened but glad you e been offered an alternative that you like. It’s a beautiful bag too.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I love the length of your dress. I don't think you made a mistake in shortening it.
> 
> I saw that bag at Ferragamo. The one I was enamored of was this cute pink bag in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444585


I love these pink bags! Are you getting one?


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Oh wow! I’m so sorry that happened but glad you e been offered an alternative that you like. It’s a beautiful bag too.



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

I went out for our last holiday dinner this evening carrying my mini Alexa over the shoulder with the resin strap. I’ve used it twice like this and it definitely works! The squeak is very minimal so not a problem. I’m enjoying having the opportunity to carry this bag over the shoulder as well as top handle and crossbody. I’m glad I kept the strap and had this possibility.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I love these pink bags! Are you getting one?


Maybe if it goes on sale.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Katinahat said:


> Stunning! I hope you had a fabulous time and tgat your little one begins to sleep better again!



Thank you! I did have a nice time out and an even better time sleeping in this morning.  My son actually slept better at my mom’s house than he has been for us. I hope he keeps it up!

I’ve been enjoying your vacation outfits and photos. I hope this trip was everything you needed!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Seller had to cancel my magenta bag. Sold it on eBay and forgot to take down the Posh listing. To make up for it, she offered me this teal beauty at a really great price. Since I've wanted a teal purse for over a year I accepted.
> 
> View attachment 5444658



Love this color! I am hoping for the right bag in this colorway someday.



Katinahat said:


> I went out for our last holiday dinner this evening carrying my mini Alexa over the shoulder with the resin strap. I’ve used it twice like this and it definitely works! The squeak is very minimal so not a problem. I’m enjoying having the opportunity to carry this bag over the shoulder as well as top handle and crossbody. I’m glad I kept the strap and had this possibility.
> View attachment 5444725
> View attachment 5444726



Yay it looks so adorable like this! I really like the strap with it.


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> Last week was a bit hellish between squeezing the busiest work week of the month into 4 work days and then my little one having some majorly disruptive sleep issues after a heavenly 2 week stretch of sleeping through the night …so there was not much time nor motivation to capture my outfits or do Fancy Friday. But I did have date night last night and enjoyed dressing up and visiting some of my favorite restaurants and bars. I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5444564
> View attachment 5444565



You look great! I love how much you’re rocking the TB Lee Radziwell. I wore mine today too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I agree cross stitch involves quite a bit of counting and going left and right, but what I like about it is that the end result looks just like the pattern picture.   I like the idea of scribbling with thread, but it's a more creative way of embroidering and I am not sure I am very creative.  I actually find cross stitch easy, which is why I have even done it, lol.  I think your technique is beautiful and creative and free-flowing.
> 
> A general question/thought about the dresses posted above -- I have been getting tired of keeping clothing around in different sizes and am debating letting them go from my closet.  Or I could wait a few more months and keep them for the time being.  These were purchased just a little bit before the pandemic and have hardly been worn at all.  I guess the decluttering bug has bitten me again -- I let go of a couple of blazers and perfumes from my collection...



If you have the room I´d simply pack the clothes you don´t wear atm due to wrong size up in boxes or vacuum bags and keep them "for further reference", but I´m a bad hoarder...  who has always regretted letting clothes go, sometimes after a decade of doing so.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Love this color! I am hoping for the right bag in this colorway someday.



Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Counted cross stitch looks great. I used to love doing it. Now it is too hard to count.
> 
> I never liked stamped cross stitch. It is too hard to cover the printed lines and also too hard to get the stitches even.
> 
> I love your dresses. I don't know what to tell you. If you have room and you think you might fit into them next year, I'd keep them. I regret getting rid of things I never thought would fit again. I don't often regret getting rid of things that are too big.



+1 re keeping clothes! ...and what´s too big can be made smaller... that´s a lot easier than making bigger. (I just finished a three day ordeal of adding a size or two to a bought too small 70ies jersey dress.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> And yesterday we spent the day in Antibes which was also beautiful. I had my Loewe with me as we visited Picasso Museum and then the beach for a swim in the sea.
> View attachment 5444465
> View attachment 5444463
> 
> View attachment 5444464
> 
> 
> We went out for crepes in the evening. Here with my Brioche again.
> View attachment 5444466
> 
> Here is my delicious dessert pear and chocolate with amazing pear sorbet! I’m planning a diet when I get home!
> View attachment 5444476
> 
> I’ve loved this break away from it all. It’s really brightened my mood. Despite the loveliness of swimming in a pool every day late afternoon to early evening, my body will prefer returning to cooler temperatures. I’m all itchy and swollen up plus my post Covid cough hates air conditioning!



Mouthwatering good- your landscape pictures, your outfit and the dessert! I´m so happy for your having a great holiday!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Beautiful.  As others have said, gorgeous.



+1


----------



## dcooney4

ElainePG said:


> You wore a gas mask bag when you were in high school? Very cool! Is it very old, like from WWII?
> 
> You must have been a very interesting teenager!


Yes ! I still have it in storage in basement. When I lived in nyc I wore roller skates everywhere and it would fit my shoes as well as a wallet and a lipgloss. It even still had spare lens in the bag when I got it. 


Jereni said:


> Quoting myself, but as I mentioned that I’d bought the Romy, wanted to follow up with a share.
> 
> I’d been hankering after this bag for awhile but didn’t like the standard colors (white, brown, brownish burgundy). For the latest season they did this new color Safari and it was love.
> 
> View attachment 5444083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444084
> 
> 
> The curvy style makes it a bit of a ‘dupe’ with my beige Polene Neuf. But in truth, I haven’t yet found something that works with _both _of them, this shade is so cool and the Neuf is warmer so they go with entirely different clothes in my wardrobe.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> +1



Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> +1 re keeping clothes! ...and what´s too big can be made smaller... that´s a lot easier than making bigger. (I just finished a three day ordeal of adding a size or two to a bought too small 70ies jersey dress.)
> 
> View attachment 5444764
> View attachment 5444765


Love that dress!


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I regret getting rid of things I never thought would fit again.





cowgirlsboots said:


> who has always regretted letting clothes go, sometimes after a decade of doing so.





cowgirlsboots said:


> I just finished a three day ordeal of adding a size or two to a bought too small 70ies jersey dress.)


Yes agree! And the jersey dress is gorgeous!

congrats @JenJBS ! The teal bag is lovely

@Katinahat, so glad you kept the resin strap!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jereni said:


> You look great! I love how much you’re rocking the TB Lee Radziwell. I wore mine today too.



Thank you!  It’s just so cute and easy to dress up or down. Very tempting to grab in other colors. My husband seemed to notice it for the first time at dinner when I opened it to get him a tissue; he liked how unique the closure is.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> @JenJBS ! The teal bag is lovely


Thank you!


----------



## JVSXOXO

JenJBS said:


> Seller had to cancel my magenta bag. Sold it on eBay and forgot to take down the Posh listing. To make up for it, she offered me this teal beauty at a really great price. Since I've wanted a teal purse for over a year I accepted.
> 
> View attachment 5444658



Sorry to hear about the original bag. This one is also a beauty though! I hope you love it. I saw a gorgeous black one with zippers going across the front when I was out last night.


----------



## JenJBS

JVSXOXO said:


> Sorry to hear about the original bag. This one is also a beauty though! I hope you love it. I saw a gorgeous black one with zippers going across the front when I was out last night.



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

Heading out on travel for the week… sunny San Diego here I come! Chose my Bally saddle bag for this trip, along with my floral Coach Swinger.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> Heading out on travel for the week… sunny San Diego here I come! Chose my Bally saddle bag for this trip, along with my floral Coach Swinger.
> 
> View attachment 5444866


I love your shoes!


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Seller had to cancel my magenta bag. Sold it on eBay and forgot to take down the Posh listing. To make up for it, she offered me this teal beauty at a really great price. Since I've wanted a teal purse for over a year I accepted.
> 
> View attachment 5444658


I love this colour, echoing everyone else!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> And yesterday we spent the day in Antibes which was also beautiful. I had my Loewe with me as we visited Picasso Museum and then the beach for a swim in the sea.
> View attachment 5444465
> View attachment 5444463
> 
> View attachment 5444464
> 
> 
> We went out for crepes in the evening. Here with my Brioche again.
> View attachment 5444466
> 
> Here is my delicious dessert pear and chocolate with amazing pear sorbet! I’m planning a diet when I get home!
> View attachment 5444476
> 
> I’ve loved this break away from it all. It’s really brightened my mood. Despite the loveliness of swimming in a pool every day late afternoon to early evening, my body will prefer returning to cooler temperatures. I’m all itchy and swollen up plus my post Covid cough hates air conditioning!


I loved all your outfits and lovely photos of all the places you have been. Thank you !


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> I'd never thought of using a gas mask bag as a 'real' bag, but can see how it would easily work.
> 
> Gas mask story. In the Marines we had to get gas mask and go to the gas chamber in boot camp, and again every year. Once the (non-fatal) gas was in the air, you had to take the mask off and hold your breath for a minute. One year right after getting out of the chamber, I wasn't thinking and licked my lips - which had gas residue on them from when my mask was off.  Never made that mistake again!


Scary! Mine was a Swiss gas mask bag so it was a speckled grey and white with numbers and a cross on it. Since it was neutral it worked great with all the funky outfits I wore then.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Seller had to cancel my magenta bag. Sold it on eBay and forgot to take down the Posh listing. To make up for it, she offered me this teal beauty at a really great price. Since I've wanted a teal purse for over a year I accepted.
> 
> View attachment 5444658


I love love this color.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> +1 re keeping clothes! ...and what´s too big can be made smaller... that´s a lot easier than making bigger. (I just finished a three day ordeal of adding a size or two to a bought too small 70ies jersey dress.)
> 
> View attachment 5444764
> View attachment 5444765


I wish we lived near each other and you could show me how. You look fabulous in this.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> I love this colour, echoing everyone else!



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I love love this color.



Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> Seller had to cancel my magenta bag. Sold it on eBay and forgot to take down the Posh listing. To make up for it, she offered me this teal beauty at a really great price. Since I've wanted a teal purse for over a year I accepted.
> 
> View attachment 5444658


Well... bummer!
Well... AWESOME!! Love the color!


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> Well... bummer!
> Well... AWESOME!! Love the color!



Thank you!


----------



## 880

JVSXOXO said:


> Last week was a bit hellish between squeezing the busiest work week of the month into 4 work days and then my little one having some majorly disruptive sleep issues after a heavenly 2 week stretch of sleeping through the night …so there was not much time nor motivation to capture my outfits or do Fancy Friday. But I did have date night last night and enjoyed dressing up and visiting some of my favorite restaurants and bars. I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!
> 
> View attachment 5444564
> View attachment 5444565


Is the cocktail an aviation 








						Take Flight With a Classic Aviation Cocktail
					

The aviation cocktail is a classic drink from the early 1900s. The beautifully floral recipe includes gin, maraschino, lemon juice, and crème de violette.




					www.thespruceeats.com
				












						A Secret Weapon For Your Liquor Cabinet
					

Don't worry, it has nothing to do with those terrible bright red things in Shirley Temples.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## JVSXOXO

880 said:


> Is the cocktail an aviation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take Flight With a Classic Aviation Cocktail
> 
> 
> The aviation cocktail is a classic drink from the early 1900s. The beautifully floral recipe includes gin, maraschino, lemon juice, and crème de violette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thespruceeats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Secret Weapon For Your Liquor Cabinet
> 
> 
> Don't worry, it has nothing to do with those terrible bright red things in Shirley Temples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



It was a blueberry lavender martini but I have had the aviation cocktail! I first learned of and tried it when I was staying in Montreal for a conference. I love violets!


----------



## 880

JVSXOXO said:


> It was a blueberry lavender martini but I have had the aviation cocktail! I first learned of and tried it when I was staying in Montreal for a conference. I love violets!


they are so pretty


----------



## JVSXOXO

880 said:


> they are so pretty


Tasty, too! I grab these mints whenever I come across them.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> Is the cocktail an aviation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take Flight With a Classic Aviation Cocktail
> 
> 
> The aviation cocktail is a classic drink from the early 1900s. The beautifully floral recipe includes gin, maraschino, lemon juice, and crème de violette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thespruceeats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Secret Weapon For Your Liquor Cabinet
> 
> 
> Don't worry, it has nothing to do with those terrible bright red things in Shirley Temples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



Ooh, a new drink to try! Yum!


----------



## suzy wong

DME said:


> Ooh, a new drink to try! Yum!


Aviation is my most favourite cocktail, even my husband is a fan and has perfected the recipe to use a blend of two different violet liqueurs, Briottet for the colour and Giffard for the taste. Enjoy!


----------



## Katinahat

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you! I did have a nice time out and an even better time sleeping in this morning.  My son actually slept better at my mom’s house than he has been for us. I hope he keeps it up!
> 
> I’ve been enjoying your vacation outfits and photos. I hope this trip was everything you needed!


Thanks, I’m so glad to hear you little one was sleeping better.


Jereni said:


> Love this color! I am hoping for the right bag in this colorway someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay it looks so adorable like this! I really like the strap with it.


Thanks, I’m so glad you agree.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Mouthwatering good- your landscape pictures, your outfit and the dessert! I´m so happy for your having a great holiday!


Thank you so much.


880 said:


> Yes agree! And the jersey dress is gorgeous!
> 
> congrats @JenJBS ! The teal bag is lovely
> 
> @Katinahat, so glad you kept the resin strap!


Thank you - me too.


dcooney4 said:


> I loved all your outfits and lovely photos of all the places you have been. Thank you !


Thank you.

Indeed, thanks to you all for kindly appreciating my holiday snaps this week - my travel blog is not up to the standard of others but I’ve enjoyed sharing with you all. It was a lovely trip: here is the last long post.

Unfortunately our flight was delayed and then it took 2.5 hours to reclaim bags and wait for a taxi getting to bed at 5am! The only bright moment was going into Hermes and Longchamp at the airport. Chanel and Hermes both firsts for me this trip. Beautiful scarves but I can’t wear such items without feeling silly so no way I’d buy. There was a scarlet Brioche that was beautiful and at half price nearly tempted me to my first red bag but I’d already bought too much earlier in the day! Having seen so many LV monogram bags over the last few days I wanted to go into LV in the town but there was a large queue. We have a LV here where I live so we didn’t bother. I wasn’t going to buy anything and we would have melted as there was no shade!

We had a lovely last day shopping and sightseeing. My Loewe and Alexa here in the hotel perfect for this kind of day out visiting several museums and beautiful buildings.


I just popped the Alexa inside and used it as a very attractive pouch!



The DDs and I had a ball in Sephora! I’ve heard about this amazing cosmetics shop but we don’t have it. I treated us all including buying beautiful new shadow pallettes and summer appropriate lip gloss. I went through a stage of collecting pallettes when I got my fitted wardrobes and dressing table. I bought brushes and learned to apply it properly. I’m no expert but it’s fun to chose different colours. I have about 12, far more than I can use! I’m far more likely to buy multiples of this than other cosmetics. I stick to the same two mascaras from Clinique which I know don’t budge regardless of wear or weather. Base, I’m in tinted moisturiser by Bobbi Brown. I love Benefit and Nars for blushers. I’m totally out the habit of wearing lipstick (masks!) so much so that Clinique have stopped making my favourite Lippop colours but I have a selection. The new gloss is a good way to get back into that. I was tempted by Chanel and Dior etc but went for middle ranges rather than high end but still feeling expensive and luxurious.

Then the DDs loved shopping in Zara and other young people’s shops getting some cute new outfits. I miss the days where I could rock white or bright pink jeans and a crop top!

I enjoyed being in Galerie Lafayette. I was increasingly tempted by Gucci Marmont and various stunning clothing ( too hot to try anything). I ended up buying some beautiful Tiffany sunglasses which I couldn’t resist. I’ve got a small thin face and many sunglasses don’t stay on or look silly as they are so big. I love the blue Tiffany frames with the simple crystals and have a large Victoria pair which I wear less often now because they are very oversized. I’ve tried on lots of metal sunglasses in the last few years but have never found a pair that didn’t drown me. Suddenly here was a pair with metal that really suited my face and still had the iconic blue and luxurious crystal touches. Another squealing moment so I couldn’t not get them! Lovely blue case too!



	

		
			
		

		
	
Forgive the very quick snaps while waiting for lunch yesterday (long cool beer for DH in the background!). They don’t really show how pretty they are. Blue gradient lenses, silver metal small aviator frames twisting into the infinity design sent with crystals and joining a pearly blue leg half way along so it’s still visible.

Is it any surprise that I love sunglasses? I don’t have as many as I have bags or any major designers but now 2x Tiffany, 1x Ralph Lauren, 2x Oakley, 1 x Jackie Os by Rayban. I’m sure I’d have more but our climate doesn’t allow for use all that often!

So more questions for you all.
*As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect? 
What kind of cosmetics do you buy?  Are there brands you favour? *

So I’m home, not especially rested, but definitely rejuvenated. I’m now on a shopping ban! I’ve spent way too much on frivolous fun but I think finding myself and finding the joy was really important for me after the various stresses and health issues. We have another vacation coming up in 3 weeks, UK based, with my sister and her DSs. I don’t expect to be shopping on that, the teenage boys hate it! Just chatting, relaxing, walking, visiting sights and beaches, perhaps some outdoor sports like kayaking and lots of cooking / eating out. Apologies for my long posts! They will go back to being short from now on!


----------



## 880

suzy wong said:


> Aviation is my most favourite cocktail, even my husband is a fan and has perfected the recipe to use a blend of two different violet liqueurs, Briottet for the colour and Giffard for the taste. Enjoy!


My favorite to make is a Corpse Reviver II but I add ginger juice, Coochi Americano not Lillet Blanc, and COmbier instead of Cointreau.

I’m sadly a bit Asian alcohol intolerant, so I might drink a small amount of an aperol spritz

Dhs favorite is if a bartender has a slow day and is willing Ramos Gin Fizz


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect?
> What kind of cosmetics do you buy? Are their brands you favour?



I am more a vintage and luxury RTW person than bags or leather. I’m getting into some vintage jewelry.  I love Norman Norell, adel Simpson, Donald brooks, and I posted on the vintage thread here. I also love a few select items from premier designers as well as some ebay finds, like this Geoffrey Beene dress. And a vintage nevklace by Wander France








I love glasses and sunglasses, and for two decades? only wear prescription Morganthal frederic. DH wears a lot of horn ones, and my own favorite is a pair of oversized blue horn rimmed in off white. i always feel immediately put together when I am wearing them. i also love Morganthals plastic sun glasses, and my oldest pair (last pic ) is decades old . here are a few 

i used to adore makeup, but stopped wearing it due to milia issues. My favorite nail polish is Wet and Wild
, wide brush. My favorite color is a purple called summer holiday or vacation. But I mainly wear a purple cool toned charcoal gray pedicure called smoking hot by Essie.

I collect vintage perfumes, pre change in IFRA regs that caused so many ingredients to be banned as allergens. My old favorite was Caron, then Guerlain, then When Frederic Malle came out; then a Serge Lutens phase; then Amouage. Here are some:







Katinahat said:


> finding myself and finding the joy was really important for me. We have another vaccination coming up in 3 weeks, UK based, with my sister and her DSs. I don’t expect to be shopping on that, the teenage boys hate it! Just chatting, relaxing, walking, visiting sights and beaches, perhaps some outdoor sports like kayaking and lots of cooking / eating out. Apologies for my long posts! They will go back to being short from now on!


We love your posts! Cannot wait to hear about the next one!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Thanks, I’m so glad to hear you little one was sleeping better.
> 
> Thanks, I’m so glad you agree.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Thank you - me too.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Indeed, thanks to you all for kindly appreciating my holiday snaps this week - my travel blog is not up to the standard of others but I’ve enjoyed sharing with you all. It was a lovely trip: here is the last long post.
> 
> Unfortunately our flight was delayed and then it took 2.5 hours to reclaim bags and wait for a taxi getting to bed at 5am! The only bright moment was going into Hermes and Longchamp at the airport. Chanel and Hermes both firsts for me this trip. Beautiful scarves but I can’t wear such items without feeling silly so no way I’d buy. There was a scarlet Brioche that was beautiful and at half price nearly tempted me to my first red bag but I’d already bought too much earlier in the day! Having seen so many LV monogram bags over the last few days I wanted to go into LV in the town but there was a large queue. We have a LV here where I live so we didn’t bother. I wasn’t going to buy anything and we would have melted as there was no shade!
> 
> We had a lovely last day shopping and sightseeing. My Loewe and Alexa here in the hotel perfect for this kind of day out visiting several museums and beautiful buildings.
> View attachment 5445775
> 
> I just popped the Alexa inside and used it as a very attractive pouch!
> View attachment 5445776
> 
> 
> The DDs and I had a ball in Sephora! I’ve heard about this amazing cosmetics shop but we don’t have it. I treated us all including buying beautiful new shadow pallettes and summer appropriate lip gloss. I went through a stage of collecting pallettes when I got my fitted wardrobes and dressing table. I bought brushes and learned to apply it properly. I’m no expert but it’s fun to chose different colours. I have about 12, far more than I can use! I’m far more likely to buy multiples of this than other cosmetics. I stick to the same two mascaras from Clinique which I know don’t budge regardless of wear or weather. Base, I’m in tinted moisturiser by Bobbi Brown. I love Benefit and Nars for blushers. I’m totally out the habit of wearing lipstick (masks!) so much so that Clinique have stopped making my favourite Lippop colours but I have a selection. The new gloss is a good way to get back into that. I was tempted by Chanel and Dior etc but went for middle ranges rather than high end but still feeling expensive and luxurious.
> 
> Then the DDs loved shopping in Zara and other young people’s shops getting some cute new outfits. I miss the days where I could rock white or bright pink jeans and a crop top!
> 
> I enjoyed being in Galerie Lafayette. I was increasingly tempted by Gucci Marmont and various stunning clothing ( too hot to try anything). I ended up buying some beautiful Tiffany sunglasses which I couldn’t resist. I’ve got a small thin face and many sunglasses don’t stay on or look silly as they are so big. I love the blue Tiffany frames with the simple crystals and have a large Victoria pair which I wear less often now because they are very oversized. I’ve tried on lots of metal sunglasses in the last few years but have never found a pair that didn’t drown me. Suddenly here was a pair with metal that really suited my face and still had the iconic blue and luxurious crystal touches. Another squealing moment so I couldn’t not get them! Lovely blue case too!
> View attachment 5445785
> View attachment 5445786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the very quick snaps while waiting for lunch yesterday (long cool beer for DH in the background!). They don’t really show how pretty they are. Blue gradient lenses, silver metal small aviator frames twisting into the infinity design sent with crystals and joining a pearly blue leg half way along so it’s still visible.
> 
> Is it any surprise that I love sunglasses? I don’t have as many as I have bags or any major designers but now 2x Tiffany, 1x Ralph Lauren, 2x Oakley, 1 x Jackie Os by Rayban. I’m sure I’d have more but our climate doesn’t allow for use all that often!
> 
> So more questions for you all.
> *As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect?
> What kind of cosmetics do you buy?  Are there brands you favour? *
> 
> So I’m home, not especially rested, but definitely rejuvenated. I’m now on a shopping ban! I’ve spent way too much on frivolous fun but I think finding myself and finding the joy was really important for me after the various stresses and health issues. We have another vacation coming up in 3 weeks, UK based, with my sister and her DSs. I don’t expect to be shopping on that, the teenage boys hate it! Just chatting, relaxing, walking, visiting sights and beaches, perhaps some outdoor sports like kayaking and lots of cooking / eating out. Apologies for my long posts! They will go back to being short from now on!


It looks like you had a wonderful vacation.  Enjoyed all your pics.  Congrats on the fun shopping and getting your special new sunglasses.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> I am more a vintage and luxury RTW person than bags or leather. I’m getting into some vintage jewelry.  I love Norman Norell, adel Simpson, Donald brooks, and I posted on the vintage thread here. I also love a few select items from premier designers as well as some ebay finds, like this Geoffrey Beene dress. And a vintage nevklace by Wander France
> 
> View attachment 5445799
> View attachment 5445800
> View attachment 5445802
> View attachment 5445803
> View attachment 5445804
> 
> 
> I love glasses and sunglasses, and for two decades? only wear prescription Morganthal frederic. DH wears a lot of horn ones, and my own favorite is a pair of oversized blue horn rimmed in off white. i always feel immediately put together when I am wearing them. i also love Morganthals plastic sun glasses, and my oldest pair (last pic ) is decades old . here are a few
> 
> i used to adore makeup, but stopped wearing it due to milia issues. My favorite nail polish is Wet and Wild
> , wide brush. My favorite color is a purple called summer holiday or vacation. But I mainly wear a purple cool toned charcoal gray pedicure called smoking hot by Essie.
> 
> I collect vintage perfumes, pre change in IFRA regs that caused so many ingredients to be banned as allergens. My old favorite was Caron, then Guerlain, then When Frederic Malle came out; then a Serge Lutens phase; then Amouage. Here are some:
> 
> View attachment 5445797
> View attachment 5445798
> 
> 
> 
> We love your posts! Cannot wait to hear about the next one!


I used to love Geoffrey Beene.   DH used to have a bunch of his shirts.  So bummed when he went out of business.  What a great dress!  Looks fab on you.    Your collections are always fascinating.


----------



## BowieFan1971

As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect? 
What kind of cosmetics do you buy? Are there brands you favour? 

I collect scarves. I have a good number of Hermes, but more from all kinds of brands, mostly vintage ones like Jean Patou, Vera, Pauline Trigere, Cartier. You can use them for so much and they are the perfect pop of color, though I don’t wear them as much in the summer here. I am such a hard fit for sunglasses (small face) that most don’t fit/look right and I am not a fan of oversized ones on me. I have two pair, but only really wear one. When you have found perfection…they are a “brand” designed and made for a local optician and were perfect right out of the case, no adjustment needed. Tortoiseshell cat eye-style. I wear pretty simple jewelry, small pieces like stud earrings due to my short hair, but I do have a few sleek bolder pieces, like a wide silver cuff. I really want a Peretti bone cuff…I have always thought they are stunning! I love shoes, but am not a collector.

I don’t wear a lot of makeup…don’t like the feel of foundation, powder cakes in lines I did not know I had, eyeshadow causes rashes and eyeliner never stays on. Other than using only Lancôme mascaras because they are the only brand that dies not flake on me, I am not picky about brand. I only use mascara, concealer, brow gel, blush and a sheer lip color. Sometimes a little highlighter or red lipstick, but that’s it. I wear enough to accent features and make me feel pretty and pulled together. With my short, airdry hair, I can get from shower to door in 20 mins and I love that! I rarely wear polish on my fingers due to my profession, but I do wear it on my toes…OPI is my fave, typically reds or coral, though I do mix it up. I have a few perfumes, mostly H Twilly au Poivre and Eau des Merveilles but I also love YSL Opium (since my teens) and Guerlain’s Shalimar. I got out of the habit of wearing it because of work…I need to get back to doing that.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I used to love Geoffrey Beene.   DH used to have a bunch of his shirts.  So bummed when he went out of business.  What a great dress!  Looks fab on you.    Your collections are always fascinating.


Thank you so much @Cordeliere ! I’m not sure if it was @Vintage Leather, @papertiger, @cowgirlsboots, or another member who said it, but vintage deadstock or excellent condition RTW from the 1970s or 1950s in excellent condition is like couture today

Hugs


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> So more questions for you all.
> *As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect?
> What kind of cosmetics do you buy?  Are there brands you favour? *
> 
> So I’m home, not especially rested, but definitely rejuvenated. I’m now on a shopping ban! I’ve spent way too much on frivolous fun but I think finding myself and finding the joy was really important for me after the various stresses and health issues. We have another vacation coming up in 3 weeks, UK based, with my sister and her DSs. I don’t expect to be shopping on that, the teenage boys hate it! Just chatting, relaxing, walking, visiting sights and beaches, perhaps some outdoor sports like kayaking and lots of cooking / eating out. Apologies for my long posts! They will go back to being short from now on!



I'm not much of a collector because I try not to collect things lol. If I don't use things often enough they get on my nerves and I feel like getting rid of them.
The only exception would probably be watches and fine jewelry . For fun costume or gold plated jewelry, once they wear out, they get tossed out though.
I used to be big on perfumes (had about 20 at one point) but I got tired of them. I only have 4 left now.
- Coco mademoiselle (this one is special, when my parents went to France they asked what I wanted and I asked them to bring this back)
- Boy Chanel
- California by Celine
- An Armani Prive perfume from my MIL

*As for makeup:*
I enjoy Dior _eyeshadows_. I tried Chanel _eyeshadows _and some of the pigments can be very powdery or clump up over time. There's only one Chanel quad that I like. I love the lightweight Chanel _foundations_. Can't forget the Urban Decay all-nighter _setting spray_, definitely makes everything last.
I like lancome and dior waterproof _mascara_. I use urban decay _eyeshadow primer_. I use lancome and urban decay _pencil liners_. For _liquid liners _I use the Japanese, K-palette or Dolly Wink eyeliners, they have a very fine point and are very waterproof (no joke, I've gone into the shower with them by accident before and they didn't wash off lol)
I don't use _blush, bronzer, or highlighter_, so I have none of those (because I'm lazy lol)
I have a handful of _lipsticks _from Dior, Chanel, and Gucci. I prefer less pigmented lipsticks though and Chanel is probably my favorite out of the 3. 
My eyebrows are microbladed so I don't fill them in (started microblading in 2017 and that was lifechanging!). If my makeup is heavier though, I'll define them a bit more with a _liquid brow brush _from Japan (I think it's K-palette again) or one of the Anastasia's _brow pencils_.
Favorite _nail polishes_: Etsy and Olive & June. I try not to go for lux nail polishes. I've heard so many good things about Chanel and Hermes, but I think I may just empty my wallet once I start buying them. 


It's good to take a break from shopping . I've definitely slowed down and my interest in shopping and luxury has quieted down. I'm more into gardening. Maybe because the weather is nice now haha. During the pandemic shutdowns in 2020 and 2021, many of my friends started their own vegetable gardens. And I really wanted to do it too, but I was working in the hospital. Now that things are better and I'm more free, I'm happy to finally get to do a bit of gardening myself.


----------



## BowieFan1971

lill_canele said:


> I'm not much of a collector because I try not to collect things lol. If I don't use things often enough they get on my nerves and I feel like getting rid of them.
> The only exception would probably be watches and fine jewelry . For fun costume or gold plated jewelry, once they wear out, they get tossed out though.
> I used to be big on perfumes (had about 20 at one point) but I got tired of them. I only have 4 left now.
> - Coco mademoiselle (this one is special, when my parents went to France they asked what I wanted and I asked them to bring this back)
> - Boy Chanel
> - California by Celine
> - An Armani Prive perfume from my MIL
> 
> *As for makeup:*
> I enjoy Dior _eyeshadows_. I tried Chanel _eyeshadows _and some of the pigments can be very powdery or clump up over time. There's only one Chanel quad that I like. I love the lightweight Chanel _foundations_. Can't forget the Urban Decay all-nighter _setting spray_, definitely makes everything last.
> I like lancome and dior waterproof _mascara_. I use urban decay _eyeshadow primer_. I use lancome and urban decay _pencil liners_. For _liquid liners _I use the Japanese, K-palette or Dolly Wink eyeliners, they have a very fine point and are very waterproof (no joke, I've gone into the shower with them by accident before and they didn't wash off lol)
> I don't use _blush, bronzer, or highlighter_, so I have none of those (because I'm lazy lol)
> I have a handful of _lipsticks _from Dior, Chanel, and Gucci. I prefer less pigmented lipsticks though and Chanel is probably my favorite out of the 3.
> My eyebrows are microbladed so I don't fill them in (started microblading in 2017 and that was lifechanging!). If my makeup is heavier though, I'll define them a bit more with a _liquid brow brush _from Japan (I think it's K-palette again) or one of the Anastasia's _brow pencils_.
> Favorite _nail polishes_: Etsy and Olive & June. I try not to go for lux nail polishes. I've heard so many good things about Chanel and Hermes, but I think I may just empty my wallet once I start buying them.
> 
> 
> It's good to take a break from shopping . I've definitely slowed down and my interest in shopping and luxury has quieted down. I'm more into gardening. Maybe because the weather is nice now haha. During the pandemic shutdowns in 2020 and 2021, many of my friends started their own vegetable gardens. And I really wanted to do it too, but I was working in the hospital. Now that things are better and I'm more free, I'm happy to finally get to do a bit of gardening myself.


I had my brows done with semipermanent tattooing 3 years ago and, like you, I love it. As a redhead who overtweezed in her younger days, it was life changing! I do tint the hairs monthly and it only takes a few minutes to do. Putting my “brows on” as a perfectionist used to take forever and I was always afraid of wiping or sweating them off. Now all I have to do is brush them up with some clear gel and they are done! If I am late between dye jobs, a little colored gel instead. I will never not keep my brows shaded!!!!


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> My eyebrows are microbladed so I don't fill them in (started microblading in 2017 and that was lifechanging!).





BowieFan1971 said:


> I had my brows done with semipermanent tattooing 3 years ago and, like you, I love it


Me three. i did nano eyebrows and aquarelle or watercolor lips and I adore it. Best thing ever. 





						Nano ombré brows and watercolor lips/ semi permanent makeup/ pain levels and a micro blade alternative
					

Hi all,  i am a dark skinned asian who keloid scars and I always wanted to have my brows microbladed professionally. Over the years, I would ask my dermatologists for referrals, and it wasn’t until this year that I felt confident to try it. The information I’m sharing here is actually a cross...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## dcooney4

I really don’t collect much else. I guess I have a crazy amount of art supplies, but I am an artist. 
  As far as makeup I have slowly been getting rid of a lot of it except for an urban decay palette and a bare Minerals Palette. If I have not slept than a bit of Bobbi Brown under eye stick. The main thing for me is to moisturize and a little Estée Lauder Day wear light makeup.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I love your shoes!



+1!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> *As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect?
> What kind of cosmetics do you buy?  Are there brands you favour? *



Sunglasses.  I have a collection of scarves, but haven't added to is recently.

Mascara! Primer. Eyeshadow. Lipstick.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I wish we lived near each other and you could show me how. You look fabulous in this.



Aww, thank-you so much! I fear I´d be an awful teacher as I don´t actually know anything, just do it intuitively...  this alteration took me 3 days with a lot of swearing and dispair, because I kept making so many silly left/right mistakes. My brain isn´t up to transferring the theory I perfectly know into practical work. As soon as any measuring with an official measuring tool, math, logic or straight lines are involved it simply shuts down...   
Atm I´m struggling with another challenge: a potato sack style top that needs darts and taking in. I decided it was time to actually do the dart placement I usually simply eyeball and improvise `properly´aka constructed... let´s see how long it´ll take me and how succesful it´ll be...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thanks, I’m so glad to hear you little one was sleeping better.
> 
> Thanks, I’m so glad you agree.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Thank you - me too.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Indeed, thanks to you all for kindly appreciating my holiday snaps this week - my travel blog is not up to the standard of others but I’ve enjoyed sharing with you all. It was a lovely trip: here is the last long post.
> 
> Unfortunately our flight was delayed and then it took 2.5 hours to reclaim bags and wait for a taxi getting to bed at 5am! The only bright moment was going into Hermes and Longchamp at the airport. Chanel and Hermes both firsts for me this trip. Beautiful scarves but I can’t wear such items without feeling silly so no way I’d buy. There was a scarlet Brioche that was beautiful and at half price nearly tempted me to my first red bag but I’d already bought too much earlier in the day! Having seen so many LV monogram bags over the last few days I wanted to go into LV in the town but there was a large queue. We have a LV here where I live so we didn’t bother. I wasn’t going to buy anything and we would have melted as there was no shade!
> 
> We had a lovely last day shopping and sightseeing. My Loewe and Alexa here in the hotel perfect for this kind of day out visiting several museums and beautiful buildings.
> View attachment 5445775
> 
> I just popped the Alexa inside and used it as a very attractive pouch!
> View attachment 5445776
> 
> 
> The DDs and I had a ball in Sephora! I’ve heard about this amazing cosmetics shop but we don’t have it. I treated us all including buying beautiful new shadow pallettes and summer appropriate lip gloss. I went through a stage of collecting pallettes when I got my fitted wardrobes and dressing table. I bought brushes and learned to apply it properly. I’m no expert but it’s fun to chose different colours. I have about 12, far more than I can use! I’m far more likely to buy multiples of this than other cosmetics. I stick to the same two mascaras from Clinique which I know don’t budge regardless of wear or weather. Base, I’m in tinted moisturiser by Bobbi Brown. I love Benefit and Nars for blushers. I’m totally out the habit of wearing lipstick (masks!) so much so that Clinique have stopped making my favourite Lippop colours but I have a selection. The new gloss is a good way to get back into that. I was tempted by Chanel and Dior etc but went for middle ranges rather than high end but still feeling expensive and luxurious.
> 
> Then the DDs loved shopping in Zara and other young people’s shops getting some cute new outfits. I miss the days where I could rock white or bright pink jeans and a crop top!
> 
> I enjoyed being in Galerie Lafayette. I was increasingly tempted by Gucci Marmont and various stunning clothing ( too hot to try anything). I ended up buying some beautiful Tiffany sunglasses which I couldn’t resist. I’ve got a small thin face and many sunglasses don’t stay on or look silly as they are so big. I love the blue Tiffany frames with the simple crystals and have a large Victoria pair which I wear less often now because they are very oversized. I’ve tried on lots of metal sunglasses in the last few years but have never found a pair that didn’t drown me. Suddenly here was a pair with metal that really suited my face and still had the iconic blue and luxurious crystal touches. Another squealing moment so I couldn’t not get them! Lovely blue case too!
> View attachment 5445785
> View attachment 5445786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the very quick snaps while waiting for lunch yesterday (long cool beer for DH in the background!). They don’t really show how pretty they are. Blue gradient lenses, silver metal small aviator frames twisting into the infinity design sent with crystals and joining a pearly blue leg half way along so it’s still visible.
> 
> Is it any surprise that I love sunglasses? I don’t have as many as I have bags or any major designers but now 2x Tiffany, 1x Ralph Lauren, 2x Oakley, 1 x Jackie Os by Rayban. I’m sure I’d have more but our climate doesn’t allow for use all that often!
> 
> So more questions for you all.
> *As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect?
> What kind of cosmetics do you buy?  Are there brands you favour? *
> 
> So I’m home, not especially rested, but definitely rejuvenated. I’m now on a shopping ban! I’ve spent way too much on frivolous fun but I think finding myself and finding the joy was really important for me after the various stresses and health issues. We have another vacation coming up in 3 weeks, UK based, with my sister and her DSs. I don’t expect to be shopping on that, the teenage boys hate it! Just chatting, relaxing, walking, visiting sights and beaches, perhaps some outdoor sports like kayaking and lots of cooking / eating out. Apologies for my long posts! They will go back to being short from now on!



Your post makes me genuinely happy! It´s great you are so relaxed and you got to enjoy yourself- perfect holidays! Exactly what you deserved! 

*As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect? *

I collect vintage cowgirlsboots- western boots from the 80ies to 2000s with high heels - and sometimes even wear them... as usual some are too prescious to me, some are not comfy, but there always is a pair or two that will be worn. 
When I spot a nice piece I tend to buy 40ies/ 50ies/ 60ies costume jewellery, but mostly to own and display as actually wearing brooches or necklaces, bangles or ear clips gets on my nerves. 

*What kind of cosmetics do you buy?  Are there brands you favour? *
For cosmetics I don´t buy much. The products seem to last me for ages. I regularly buy cheap nail polish, LÓreal mascara, cheap eyeliner pens and Kiehl´s serum. The rest I use is simply there and lasts. Fancy a laugh? My blush is Dior from the late 90ies ...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I am more a vintage and luxury RTW person than bags or leather. I’m getting into some vintage jewelry.  I love Norman Norell, adel Simpson, Donald brooks, and I posted on the vintage thread here. I also love a few select items from premier designers as well as some ebay finds, like this Geoffrey Beene dress. And a vintage nevklace by Wander France
> 
> View attachment 5445799
> View attachment 5445800
> View attachment 5445802
> View attachment 5445803
> View attachment 5445804
> 
> 
> I love glasses and sunglasses, and for two decades? only wear prescription Morganthal frederic. DH wears a lot of horn ones, and my own favorite is a pair of oversized blue horn rimmed in off white. i always feel immediately put together when I am wearing them. i also love Morganthals plastic sun glasses, and my oldest pair (last pic ) is decades old . here are a few
> 
> i used to adore makeup, but stopped wearing it due to milia issues. My favorite nail polish is Wet and Wild
> , wide brush. My favorite color is a purple called summer holiday or vacation. But I mainly wear a purple cool toned charcoal gray pedicure called smoking hot by Essie.
> 
> I collect vintage perfumes, pre change in IFRA regs that caused so many ingredients to be banned as allergens. My old favorite was Caron, then Guerlain, then When Frederic Malle came out; then a Serge Lutens phase; then Amouage. Here are some:
> 
> View attachment 5445797
> View attachment 5445798
> 
> 
> 
> We love your posts! Cannot wait to hear about the next one!




I´m drooling! Your place must be Aladdin´s cave... I´d love to browse, smell, try on your wonderful glasses.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Thank you so much @Cordeliere ! I’m not sure if it was @Vintage Leather, @papertiger, @cowgirlsboots, or another member who said it, but vintage deadstock or excellent condition RTW from the 1970s or 1950s in excellent condition is like couture today
> 
> Hugs



I´ve never had my hands on actual couture, only know how it´s done from documentations I watched, but I have some very nice atelier/ professionally made to measure pieces from the 50ies and 60ies and they are made impeccably. It can´t get much better.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> 1 x Jackie Os by Rayban


Aww, they are gorgeous! Tried them on at the airport years ago and would have loved to buy them, but wasn´t sure whether they were fit to have prescription lenses added.


----------



## whateve

Besides purses, I have a huge collection of purse charms. There are other things I've collected over the years but not anymore. I've never needed to get complete collections, just buy what I like. Now I'm going through a decluttering phase.

I don't have many pairs of sunglasses because I wear prescription glasses. I have a small face and never had trouble finding sunglasses that looked good.

I stopped wearing makeup many years ago because I use a medication that interacts with plant-based ingredients so I don't like to take a chance. The effects of the interaction are subtle so it could be several days before I realize my medication isn't working, and then several more days while I wait for the offending chemical to be expelled from my body so my medication starts working again. It sucks because I can't try new lotions, shampoos, toothpastes etc. and when they stop making something I use, it is difficult to find a replacement that doesn't have any bad ingredients.

I don't wear perfume often but when I do I have several Chanel fragrances, including Gardenia and Chance.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> *As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect?
> What kind of cosmetics do you buy?  Are there brands you favour?*



So glad you had a wonderful holiday! Aside from the flight delays on the way home (sorry…).

I’m a big fan of SLGs. Pouches and card cases are a weakness. I also like shoes, but I wouldn’t consider myself a collector. I do have 11 pairs of Vans slip-on sneakers and three pairs of Hermes Orans, but I wouldn’t comsider those proper collections. I also have a fair number of Hermes Twilly scarves. Three Graces and Isola di Primavera are my favorite prints, so I have two colorways in each. I’m also getting more and more into sunglasses and recently purchased a Tiffany pair myself! I have a small face, too, so sunglasses can be tough. Tom Ford is my favorite; I have four pairs from his line. The others are Burberry (two pairs), Persol (two pairs), Marc Jacobs, Gucci and Tod‘s. I’m currently loving an oversized cat eye.

For skincare I’m partial to Kiehl‘s, although there is an Elemis exfoliator I love and Tula makes great products for eyes. I have downsized makeup since the pandemic: Dior for eyes (a discontinued product I purchased a few of before it was gone from stores) with a Trish McEvoy base to keep color from budging, Dior for brows, Dior for eyelash base, NARS for cheeks and any gloss that isn’t sticky for lips. NARS, Clinique and Lancôme for mascara.

I’m also a fan of fragrance, but I’m super picky. Escada limited edition for spring/summer and Vera Wang (original), plus two Louis Vuitton, for fall/winter. I wear a Lush fragrance with athletic wear. I’m actually quite sensitive to scents, so I have to love it, or I can’t wear it.


----------



## DME

880 said:


> My favorite to make is a Corpse Reviver II but I add ginger juice, Coochi Americano not Lillet Blanc, and COmbier instead of Cointreau.
> 
> I’m sadly a bit Asian alcohol intolerant, so I might drink a small amount of an aperol spritz
> 
> Dhs favorite is if a bartender has a slow day and is willing Ramos Gin Fizz



I love an aperol spritz! So refreshing for this time of year.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Here she is! She arrived in pretty rough looking shape but sound (for $130, she wasn’t going to be perfect), so a good cleaning, some leather dye, two coats of Leather Honey, polish on the hardware and voilà! Italy, here I come! Definitely think the handles are long enough and the size is good. I think it should be a secure bag…any thoughts? The zipper pull is in the front when closed.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here she is! She arrived in pretty rough looking shape but sound (for $130, she wasn’t going to be perfect), so a good cleaning, some leather dye, two coats of Leather Honey, polish on the hardware and voilà! Italy, here I come! Definitely think the handles are long enough and the size is good. I think it should be a secure bag…any thoughts? The zipper pull is in the front when closed.
> View attachment 5446359
> View attachment 5446360


Congratulations on your new bag @BowieFan1971. It looks great on you.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here she is! She arrived in pretty rough looking shape but sound (for $130, she wasn’t going to be perfect), so a good cleaning, some leather dye, two coats of Leather Honey, polish on the hardware and voilà! Italy, here I come! Definitely think the handles are long enough and the size is good. I think it should be a secure bag…any thoughts? The zipper pull is in the front when closed.
> View attachment 5446359
> View attachment 5446360


Your bag has handles that I consider to be the ideal length.  That length is not that easy to find.   That length works as hand carry or shoulder carry.  I like having one set of handles that do double duty.  Great find.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Your bag has handles that I consider to be the ideal length.  That length is not that easy to find.   That length works as hand carry or shoulder carry.  I like having one set of handles that do double duty.  Great find.


Yeah…too bad it’s fake. A few things seemed off to me, so I got my orange bag out and pulled up listings for the same bag from several different sellers. There are numerous discrepancies. Tomorrow I am going to get a third party authentication to confirm it is a fake and start the refund process with Mercari.

I think I am done trying to find an Italy bag…this is the third one that has gone wrong, so I need to listen. I will use the Minkoff I have and maybe buy one while I am there.

Why do people DO this crap?!?!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here she is! She arrived in pretty rough looking shape but sound (for $130, she wasn’t going to be perfect), so a good cleaning, some leather dye, two coats of Leather Honey, polish on the hardware and voilà! Italy, here I come! Definitely think the handles are long enough and the size is good. I think it should be a secure bag…any thoughts? The zipper pull is in the front when closed.
> View attachment 5446359
> View attachment 5446360





BowieFan1971 said:


> Yeah…too bad it’s fake. A few things seemed off to me, so I got my orange bag out and pulled up listings for the same bag from several different sellers. There are numerous discrepancies. Tomorrow I am going to get a third party authentication to confirm it is a fake and start the refund process with Mercari.
> 
> I think I am done trying to find an Italy bag…this is the third one that has gone wrong, so I need to listen. I will use the Minkoff I have and maybe buy one while I am there.
> 
> Why do people DO this crap?!?!


Wait! Have I read this right, the new Prada you just cleaned up so beautifully is a fake?! This is gutting! It looks so good on you and the handles are perfect for your travel purpose. I’m so sorry that this has happened again. What a disappointment and a faff to sort out.

This all reinforces my fear of the resell market. I’m aware it’s how many of you have amassed your amazing collections but I can’t bring myself to do it. My therapist would have a laugh at this as she’d tell me it triggers two of my main schema and I’m avoiding it to protect myself. I do this with all sorts of things.

1. Mistrust/abuse - I don’t trust anyone easily. I assume people have dark ulterior motives and are out to do harm. Many resellers are wonderful people like you all but some will be out for a fast buck. I don’t want to put myself in that position and don’t trust myself to spot it.
2. Unrelenting standards/perfectionism - I need it to look perfect so can’t buy preloved. I want to fall in love with it and I just enjoy the newness too much.

The right piece preloved from a local consignment shop perhaps but I’d need to fall in love to pay the prices there, often just a couple of hundred pounds less than the new price.

Is there anyone else who hasn’t bought preloved? What holds you back?


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> I am more a vintage and luxury RTW person than bags or leather. I’m getting into some vintage jewelry.  I love Norman Norell, adel Simpson, Donald brooks, and I posted on the vintage thread here. I also love a few select items from premier designers as well as some ebay finds, like this Geoffrey Beene dress. And a vintage nevklace by Wander France
> 
> View attachment 5445799
> View attachment 5445800
> View attachment 5445802
> View attachment 5445803
> View attachment 5445804
> 
> 
> I love glasses and sunglasses, and for two decades? only wear prescription Morganthal frederic. DH wears a lot of horn ones, and my own favorite is a pair of oversized blue horn rimmed in off white. i always feel immediately put together when I am wearing them. i also love Morganthals plastic sun glasses, and my oldest pair (last pic ) is decades old . here are a few
> 
> i used to adore makeup, but stopped wearing it due to milia issues. My favorite nail polish is Wet and Wild
> , wide brush. My favorite color is a purple called summer holiday or vacation. But I mainly wear a purple cool toned charcoal gray pedicure called smoking hot by Essie.
> 
> I collect vintage perfumes, pre change in IFRA regs that caused so many ingredients to be banned as allergens. My old favorite was Caron, then Guerlain, then When Frederic Malle came out; then a Serge Lutens phase; then Amouage. Here are some:
> 
> View attachment 5445797
> View attachment 5445798
> 
> 
> 
> We love your posts! Cannot wait to hear about the next one!


Wow! I love the pictures you post of your RTW and your huge closet. That dress is stunning on you. You pick the most beautiful items to wear. Your perfume collection looks incredible in its cabinets. And those glasses! I feel like I could learn so much from you!

I can’t buy preloved or vintage clothing (see above post) but your posts make me realise that there are incredible items out there that deserve to be loved again. For me, it is also added to by a childhood of being forced into older cousins cast off clothing. I went to a dance in a handmade dress that was over 50 years old as a teenager. It looked stunning but I was so out of fashion I stood out in all the wrong ways and as a teenager I couldn’t handle that. My mum would have a fit if she knew what I pay for NYDJ and Reiss jeans and Ted Baker and Hobbs dresses. Not designer which I will never afford but high end high street now makes me feel put together.


Cordeliere said:


> It looks like you had a wonderful vacation.  Enjoyed all your pics.  Congrats on the fun shopping and getting your special new sunglasses.


Thank you! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect?
> What kind of cosmetics do you buy? Are there brands you favour?
> 
> I collect scarves. I have a good number of Hermes, but more from all kinds of brands, mostly vintage ones like Jean Patou, Vera, Pauline Trigere, Cartier. You can use them for so much and they are the perfect pop of color, though I don’t wear them as much in the summer here. I am such a hard fit for sunglasses (small face) that most don’t fit/look right and I am not a fan of oversized ones on me. I have two pair, but only really wear one. When you have found perfection…they are a “brand” designed and made for a local optician and were perfect right out of the case, no adjustment needed. Tortoiseshell cat eye-style. I wear pretty simple jewelry, small pieces like stud earrings due to my short hair, but I do have a few sleek bolder pieces, like a wide silver cuff. I really want a Peretti bone cuff…I have always thought they are stunning! I love shoes, but am not a collector.
> 
> I don’t wear a lot of makeup…don’t like the feel of foundation, powder cakes in lines I did not know I had, eyeshadow causes rashes and eyeliner never stays on. Other than using only Lancôme mascaras because they are the only brand that dies not flake on me, I am not picky about brand. I only use mascara, concealer, brow gel, blush and a sheer lip color. Sometimes a little highlighter or red lipstick, but that’s it. I wear enough to accent features and make me feel pretty and pulled together. With my short, airdry hair, I can get from shower to door in 20 mins and I love that! I rarely wear polish on my fingers due to my profession, but I do wear it on my toes…OPI is my fave, typically reds or coral, though I do mix it up. I have a few perfumes, mostly H Twilly au Poivre and Eau des Merveilles but I also love YSL Opium (since my teens) and Guerlain’s Shalimar. I got out of the habit of wearing it because of work…I need to get back to doing that.


I remember your beautiful scarf from Paris! You have a lovely collection from those I’ve seen. It seems many of us have the small face sunglasses thing going on but I’m pleased you found ones that work! 20 mins to get ready! I wish. Definitely takes me longer! OPI polish is brilliant! Good recommendation. 


lill_canele said:


> I'm not much of a collector because I try not to collect things lol. If I don't use things often enough they get on my nerves and I feel like getting rid of them.
> The only exception would probably be watches and fine jewelry . For fun costume or gold plated jewelry, once they wear out, they get tossed out though.
> I used to be big on perfumes (had about 20 at one point) but I got tired of them. I only have 4 left now.
> - Coco mademoiselle (this one is special, when my parents went to France they asked what I wanted and I asked them to bring this back)
> - Boy Chanel
> - California by Celine
> - An Armani Prive perfume from my MIL
> 
> *As for makeup:*
> I enjoy Dior _eyeshadows_. I tried Chanel _eyeshadows _and some of the pigments can be very powdery or clump up over time. There's only one Chanel quad that I like. I love the lightweight Chanel _foundations_. Can't forget the Urban Decay all-nighter _setting spray_, definitely makes everything last.
> I like lancome and dior waterproof _mascara_. I use urban decay _eyeshadow primer_. I use lancome and urban decay _pencil liners_. For _liquid liners _I use the Japanese, K-palette or Dolly Wink eyeliners, they have a very fine point and are very waterproof (no joke, I've gone into the shower with them by accident before and they didn't wash off lol)
> I don't use _blush, bronzer, or highlighter_, so I have none of those (because I'm lazy lol)
> I have a handful of _lipsticks _from Dior, Chanel, and Gucci. I prefer less pigmented lipsticks though and Chanel is probably my favorite out of the 3.
> My eyebrows are microbladed so I don't fill them in (started microblading in 2017 and that was lifechanging!). If my makeup is heavier though, I'll define them a bit more with a _liquid brow brush _from Japan (I think it's K-palette again) or one of the Anastasia's _brow pencils_.
> Favorite _nail polishes_: Etsy and Olive & June. I try not to go for lux nail polishes. I've heard so many good things about Chanel and Hermes, but I think I may just empty my wallet once I start buying them.
> 
> 
> It's good to take a break from shopping . I've definitely slowed down and my interest in shopping and luxury has quieted down. I'm more into gardening. Maybe because the weather is nice now haha. During the pandemic shutdowns in 2020 and 2021, many of my friends started their own vegetable gardens. And I really wanted to do it too, but I was working in the hospital. Now that things are better and I'm more free, I'm happy to finally get to do a bit of gardening myself.


This is brilliant advice on the break from shopping. My intention is to focus on my garden over the next weeks before returning to work. That and exercise - work, tiredness and Covid have destroyed my running and yoga routines.

Thanks for all the make up tips. I’ll have to look at Dior shadows and that setting spray. I can’t do liquid eyeliner and admire the beautiful flicks people create with it. I’d love to get lessons!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I had my brows done with semipermanent tattooing 3 years ago and, like you, I love it. As a redhead who overtweezed in her younger days, it was life changing! I do tint the hairs monthly and it only takes a few minutes to do. Putting my “brows on” as a perfectionist used to take forever and I was always afraid of wiping or sweating them off. Now all I have to do is brush them up with some clear gel and they are done! If I am late between dye jobs, a little colored gel instead. I will never not keep my brows shaded!!!!


Wow! This sounds great. Im terrified of getting work done but do get my brows threaded and tinted occasionally, otherwise I use coloured gel. 


dcooney4 said:


> I really don’t collect much else. I guess I have a crazy amount of art supplies, but I am an artist.
> As far as makeup I have slowly been getting rid of a lot of it except for an urban decay palette and a bare Minerals Palette. If I have not slept than a bit of Bobbi Brown under eye stick. The main thing for me is to moisturize and a little Estée Lauder Day wear light makeup.


I think every artist must want a lovely  collection of materials. UD make wonderful palettes. I have 4 of theirs.  





JenJBS said:


> Sunglasses.  I have a collection of scarves, but haven't added to is recently.
> 
> Mascara! Primer. Eyeshadow. Lipstick.


Sunglasses are clearly a thing! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Your post makes me genuinely happy! It´s great you are so relaxed and you got to enjoy yourself- perfect holidays! Exactly what you deserved!
> 
> *As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect? *
> 
> I collect vintage cowgirlsboots- western boots from the 80ies to 2000s with high heels - and sometimes even wear them... as usual some are too prescious to me, some are not comfy, but there always is a pair or two that will be worn.
> When I spot a nice piece I tend to buy 40ies/ 50ies/ 60ies costume jewellery, but mostly to own and display as actually wearing brooches or necklaces, bangles or ear clips gets on my nerves.
> 
> *What kind of cosmetics do you buy?  Are there brands you favour? *
> For cosmetics I don´t buy much. The products seem to last me for ages. I regularly buy cheap nail polish, LÓreal mascara, cheap eyeliner pens and Kiehl´s serum. The rest I use is simply there and lasts. Fancy a laugh? My blush is Dior from the late 90ies ...


Thanks so much! I think of you whenever I think of collecting. You have some amazing things! I love long boots too but my horrible thick calves make most impossible. It doesn’t matter what size I am - tiny or overweight - they just don’t do up! Calf fit boots have been my savour!

I have some fairly ancient make up too! Some powder which is probably from the 00s. Definitely past it’s BBD.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, they are gorgeous! Tried them on at the airport years ago and would have loved to buy them, but wasn´t sure whether they were fit to have prescription lenses added.


Prescription lenses are such a pain. DH has the same problem so has one pair of Prescription Oakley. I wear contacts thank goodness. My one pair of glasses are 8 years old. I hardly ever wear them. 


whateve said:


> Besides purses, I have a huge collection of purse charms. There are other things I've collected over the years but not anymore. I've never needed to get complete collections, just buy what I like. Now I'm going through a decluttering phase.
> 
> I don't have many pairs of sunglasses because I wear prescription glasses. I have a small face and never had trouble finding sunglasses that looked good.
> 
> I stopped wearing makeup many years ago because I use a medication that interacts with plant-based ingredients so I don't like to take a chance. The effects of the interaction are subtle so it could be several days before I realize my medication isn't working, and then several more days while I wait for the offending chemical to be expelled from my body so my medication starts working again. It sucks because I can't try new lotions, shampoos, toothpastes etc. and when they stop making something I use, it is difficult to find a replacement that doesn't have any bad ingredients.
> 
> I don't wear perfume often but when I do I have several Chanel fragrances, including Gardenia and Chance.


That prescription thing again! I’m sorry about your medication interacting with products. That sounds highly frustrating. It’s always annoying when a company stops making something that served you well but must be much worse in your position! 


DME said:


> So glad you had a wonderful holiday! Aside from the flight delays on the way home (sorry…).
> 
> I’m a big fan of SLGs. Pouches and card cases are a weakness. I also like shoes, but I wouldn’t consider myself a collector. I do have 11 pairs of Vans slip-on sneakers and three pairs of Hermes Orans, but I wouldn’t comsider those proper collections. I also have a fair number of Hermes Twilly scarves. Three Graces and Isola di Primavera are my favorite prints, so I have two colorways in each. I’m also getting more and more into sunglasses and recently purchased a Tiffany pair myself! I have a small face, too, so sunglasses can be tough. Tom Ford is my favorite; I have four pairs from his line. The others are Burberry (two pairs), Persol (two pairs), Marc Jacobs, Gucci and Tod‘s. I’m currently loving an oversized cat eye.
> 
> For skincare I’m partial to Kiehl‘s, although there is an Elemis exfoliator I love and Tula makes great products for eyes. I have downsized makeup since the pandemic: Dior for eyes (a discontinued product I purchased a few of before it was gone from stores) with a Trish McEvoy base to keep color from budging, Dior for brows, Dior for eyelash base, NARS for cheeks and any gloss that isn’t sticky for lips. NARS, Clinique and Lancôme for mascara.
> 
> I’m also a fan of fragrance, but I’m super picky. Escada limited edition for spring/summer and Vera Wang (original), plus two Louis Vuitton, for fall/winter. I wear a Lush fragrance with athletic wear. I’m actually quite sensitive to scents, so I have to love it, or I can’t wear it.


Oh, great you just bought Tiffany sunglasses too! I’ll have to look at the other brands you’ve suggested for a smaller face (although not now as I need to avoid shops!). Sounds like Dior is doing well for make up for you.

Everyone seems to love scents and fragrance. It’s interesting how many of you are collecting it. I like crisp, light scents myself. My current favourites are the original Tiffany scent that came out a few years ago. The newer versions are too strong, sweet or spicy. I also wear the Clarins blue scent, L’Occintane Cherry Blossom and Ralph by Ralph Lauren. When I was younger I wore Polo Sport, Tommy Girl and CK One - they remind me too much of a period of life I don’t want to revisit. I hate it when I walk past men wear certain fragrances too as that can be hugely triggering. Smells are like music I think - they evoke string memories.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here she is! She arrived in pretty rough looking shape but sound (for $130, she wasn’t going to be perfect), so a good cleaning, some leather dye, two coats of Leather Honey, polish on the hardware and voilà! Italy, here I come! Definitely think the handles are long enough and the size is good. I think it should be a secure bag…any thoughts? The zipper pull is in the front when closed.
> View attachment 5446359
> View attachment 5446360


It looks wonderful on you. Ugh I just read your next message about it possibly being fake. I hope not.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Wait! Have I read this right, the new Prada you just cleaned up so beautifully is a fake?! This is gutting! It looks so good on you and the handles are perfect for your travel purpose. I’m so sorry that this has happened again. What a disappointment and a faff to sort out.
> 
> This all reinforces my fear of the resell market. I’m aware it’s how many of you have amassed your amazing collections but I can’t bring myself to do it. My therapist would have a laugh at this as she’d tell me it triggers two of my main schema and I’m avoiding it to protect myself. I do this with all sorts of things.
> 
> 1. Mistrust/abuse - I don’t trust anyone easily. I assume people have dark ulterior motives and are out to do harm. Many resellers are wonderful people like you all but some will be out for a fast buck. I don’t want to put myself in that position and don’t trust myself to spot it.
> 2. Unrelenting standards/perfectionism - I need it to look perfect so can’t buy preloved. I want to fall in love with it and I just enjoy the newness too much.
> 
> The right piece preloved from a local consignment shop perhaps but I’d need to fall in love to pay the prices there, often just a couple of hundred pounds less than the new price.
> 
> Is there anyone else who hasn’t bought preloved? What holds you back?


I never buy highend bags preloved. I enjoy going to the boutique and trying them on . I have looked in a resale shop in NYC but nothing was Love. I have bought non premier bags  second had off posh or from fb groups  but these are not bags that are faked.


----------



## dcooney4

Here are the Go Forth Goods bags I ordered the end of last month. Both have Crossbody straps that are not shown.


----------



## dcooney4

I have no idea why one posted twice.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> It looks wonderful on you. Ugh I just read your next message about it possibly being fake. I hope not.


It is. No doubt. And this is the message I got from the seller…she knew, but stated it was a Prada bag and that the manufacturer was Prada. Most sellers are fine, you just have to look and use mediums that protect you. I will get my money back. And seeing as I just bought a Prada from Fashionphile for $225 and The Real Real has one for $182, this one with a broken off lock that she listed for  $175 is not an unreasonably low price…


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Here are the Go Forth Goods bags I ordered the end of last month. Both have Crossbody straps that are not shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446565
> View attachment 5446566
> View attachment 5446566


How is the leather on the black one?


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I never buy highend bags preloved. I enjoy going to the boutique and trying them on . I have looked in a resale shop in NYC but nothing was Love. I have bought non premier bags  second had off posh or from fb groups  but these are not bags that are faked.


Bought off Mercari. I will get my money back, so a hassle more than anything else…

A study was done in the last few years that shows that 80% of people are good to very good, 10% are criminals of opportunity and 10% are bad. And bad people tend to congregate together. So I give people the benefit of the doubt unless I am given reason not to. I should have looked better but given the condition of the bag, it was not a “too good to be true” price for an authentic bag. And she lied in her ad…twice. But once I got it and started working on it, things didn’t feel quite right and the seeds planted, so I started researching. I figured everyone makes mistakes…but she didn’t. She knew and tried to be clever. I am not going to stop buying pre-loved bags, but I will take a lesson from this, as I have from the 3-4 other fakes I have received in the dozens I have purchased.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> It is. No doubt. And this is the message I got from the seller…she knew, but stated it was a Prada bag and that the manufacturer was Prada. Most sellers are fine, you just have to look and use mediums that protect you. I will get my money back. And seeing as I just bought a Prada from Fashionphile for $225 and The Real Real has one for $182, this one with a broken off lock that she listed for  $175 is not an unreasonably low price…
> View attachment 5446573


Wow! The fact that it has Prada branding and is not Prada makes it not only a fake but also fraud which illegal! No wonder you are unhappy. The seller is so matter of fact about it and doesn’t even seem to appreciate that the bag is wrong and they’ve done something wrong in selling it. What a hassle for you! Such a shame as it looked perfect on you. I think you should go to Italy and enjoy being there perhaps buying something there that will be a more positive memory. You have other lovely bags you can take.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Wow! The fact that it has Prada branding and is not Prada makes it not only a fake but also fraud which illegal! No wonder you are unhappy. The seller is so matter of fact about it and doesn’t even seem to appreciate that the bag is wrong and they’ve done something wrong in selling it. What a hassle for you! Such a shame as it looked perfect on you. I think you should go to Italy and enjoy being there perhaps buying something there that will be a more positive memory. You have other lovely bags you can take.


The way I look at it, karma is telling me not to buy anything for Italy. This was the third bag I tried to buy. I am going to listen. Maybe I am meant to find it in Italy.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> How is the leather on the black one?


Thick and chewy but not heavy. Without the Crossbody strap it only weighs 1 lb 7 0z . With the Crossbody  it is heavier but it has a shoulder protector. This is called the Jane.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> It is. No doubt. And this is the message I got from the seller…she knew, but stated it was a Prada bag and that the manufacturer was Prada. Most sellers are fine, you just have to look and use mediums that protect you. I will get my money back. And seeing as I just bought a Prada from Fashionphile for $225 and The Real Real has one for $182, this one with a broken off lock that she listed for  $175 is not an unreasonably low price…
> View attachment 5446573


Ugh this would piss me off.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Thick and chewy but not heavy. Without the Crossbody strap it only weighs 1 lb 7 0z . With the Crossbody  it is heavier but it has a shoulder protector. This is called the Jane.


Thick and chewy…my weakness…I will have to check it out!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Ugh this would piss me off.


Yeah, I love the victim blaming here…that’s what pisses me off, when she obviously knew…

Ax murderer…”But your honor, she shouldn’t have let me catch her and walk into my falling ax like that…” Argh…


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> Wait! Have I read this right, the new Prada you just cleaned up so beautifully is a fake?! This is gutting! It looks so good on you and the handles are perfect for your travel purpose. I’m so sorry that this has happened again. What a disappointment and a faff to sort out.
> 
> This all reinforces my fear of the resell market. I’m aware it’s how many of you have amassed your amazing collections but I can’t bring myself to do it. My therapist would have a laugh at this as she’d tell me it triggers two of my main schema and I’m avoiding it to protect myself. I do this with all sorts of things.
> 
> 1. Mistrust/abuse - I don’t trust anyone easily. I assume people have dark ulterior motives and are out to do harm. Many resellers are wonderful people like you all but some will be out for a fast buck. I don’t want to put myself in that position and don’t trust myself to spot it.
> 2. Unrelenting standards/perfectionism - I need it to look perfect so can’t buy preloved. I want to fall in love with it and I just enjoy the newness too much.
> 
> The right piece preloved from a local consignment shop perhaps but I’d need to fall in love to pay the prices there, often just a couple of hundred pounds less than the new price.
> 
> Is there anyone else who hasn’t bought preloved? What holds you back?




I used to buy preloved 5+ years back but I don't anymore. The deals aren't as good as they were back then and there are more high quality fakes. I don't mind taking something to a 3rd party authenticator if it's something I think it's worth it to do.

I used to first go to the store to try on the bag and then think about it for a while (& do research) before I start getting serious on the pre-loved market.

I also really like to use the pre-loved market to see how bags age over time and how much they retain or lose value.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yeah, I love the victim blaming here…that’s what pisses me off, when she obviously knew…
> 
> Ax murderer…”But your honor, she shouldn’t have let me catch her and walk into my ax like that…” Argh…


I’m laughing because this is very funny but also you’ve just given me a eureka moment. I regularly blame myself for staying with my ex for so long and “allowing” him to treat me badly but putting it that way makes it so clear the responsibility was not mine. Just as you are not responsible for buying this fake! Others have already told me this so I need to learn to believe it!

@dcooney4 , these Go Forth bags look wonderful. Lovely thick quality leather and understatedly stylish. A shoulder protector is brilliant. I wish some of my heavier crossbodies had one. Enjoy carrying!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5446573


This is infuriating.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I’m laughing because this is very funny but also you’ve just given me a eureka moment. I regularly blame myself for staying with my ex for so long and “allowing” him to treat me badly but putting it that way makes it so clear the responsibility was not mine. Just as you are not responsible for buying this fake! Others have already told me this so I need to learn to believe it!
> 
> @dcooney4 , these Go Forth bags look wonderful. Lovely thick quality leather and understatedly stylish. A shoulder protector is brilliant. I wish some of my heavier crossbodies had one. Enjoy carrying!


Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Thick and chewy but not heavy. Without the Crossbody strap it only weighs 1 lb 7 0z . With the Crossbody  it is heavier but it has a shoulder protector. This is called the Jane.


They are located about 30 mind from me…think I need to make a trip! They have a store, so I can check them out first hand!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> This is infuriating.


My response…I ain’t no dummy that don’t know no better….and even if I was, shame on her!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I’m laughing because this is very funny but also you’ve just given me a eureka moment. I regularly blame myself for staying with my ex for so long and “allowing” him to treat me badly but putting it that way makes it so clear the responsibility was not mine. Just as you are not responsible for buying this fake! Others have already told me this so I need to learn to believe it!
> 
> @dcooney4 , these Go Forth bags look wonderful. Lovely thick quality leather and understatedly stylish. A shoulder protector is brilliant. I wish some of my heavier crossbodies had one. Enjoy carrying!


Abuse is NOT your fault. Your ex CHOSE to respond/act the way he did. There was ALWAYS a choice. While I am sure there are things you could have done differently given hindsight, I am sure at the time, with where you were and n the moment, you made what you felt were the best choices. Everyone knows at this point in our cultural history that abuse is wrong, even if it was normal behavior in his household growing up…and that is giving him an out that may not apply. But even if he grew up with abuse, he saw what it did, maybe knows what it is like first hand to be a victim. Knows the impact and consequences. There is no excuse that there was no choice on his part. He CHOSE to be abusive. He CHOSE to abuse YOU. HE needs to be accountable for his abuse, not you. Use what you experienced to change the future, to learn and grow. THAT is your responsibility…ALL that you can rightfully be responsible for. Everything else? ON HIM! Big hugs!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> *As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect?
> What kind of cosmetics do you buy?  Are there brands you favour? *


Scarves - particularly from Hermes.  

I don't wear a lot of makeup, I think it's a pain in the booty - but I do think I look better with it on (hello - eyebrows? It's me again). So I do wear Smashbox's Primer, Sephora's tinted moisturizer (light but pretty good coverage), Guerlain bronzer, Benefit's Gimme Brow, and Benefit's Roller Lash. 
If I want to really jazz it up, I wear a little bit of eyeshadow - it's from Makeup Geek. You pick your own colors and a magnetized pallet for them to go in - I like them because they are well pigmented (for neutral colors) and stay on well. 


dcooney4 said:


> Here are the Go Forth Goods bags I ordered the end of last month. Both have Crossbody straps that are not shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446565
> View attachment 5446566
> View attachment 5446566


oooo - that black bag is lovely!


BowieFan1971 said:


> It is. No doubt. And this is the message I got from the seller…she knew, but stated it was a Prada bag and that the manufacturer was Prada. Most sellers are fine, you just have to look and use mediums that protect you. I will get my money back. And seeing as I just bought a Prada from Fashionphile for $225 and The Real Real has one for $182, this one with a broken off lock that she listed for  $175 is not an unreasonably low price…
> View attachment 5446573


What. The. Hellz?!?
Yeesh... I hope your return goes smoothly! 
And I agree - You'll find something amazing in Italy and you'll have the memories to go with it!


----------



## behindtheseams

Better late than never! Ended up falling off the wagon big time, and that's not to mention the 2 bags I just purchased this week...  The sales were too good! Last month, I bought a Longchamp backpack (the Calvacade drawstring in black lambskin, on sale for under $200), a pair of Adidas running sneakers,  2 silk shells, and a cashmere sweater. 

*June 2022*

Bags in: 1 // Bags out: 0
Accessories in: 1 // Accessories out: 0
Clothes in: 3 // Clothes out: 0

*YTD*

Bags in: 2 // Bags out: 4
Accessories in: 4 // Accessories out: 3
Clothes in: 8 // Clothes out: 0



behindtheseams said:


> I was a bit naughty this past month... picked up a past-season Miu Miu bag (from the 2019 Cruise collection). The style reminds me of a fun combination of the Gucci Jackie and the Prada Ribbon. I paid about $800, which seemed like a fair deal for NWT. The leather is buttery soft, and I love the unique clasp mechanism (the arm swings outwards instead of inwards). I also purchased some wool/cashmere pieces during the holiday sales, a pair of Saint Laurent sunglasses, and a pair of pearl earrings.
> 
> *May 2022*
> 
> Bags in: 1 // Bags out: 0
> Accessories in: 2 // Accessories out: 0
> Clothes in: 4 // Clothes out: 0
> *YTD*
> 
> Bags in: 1 // Bags out: 4
> Accessories in: 3 // Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 5 // Clothes out: 0


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Abuse is NOT your fault. Your ex CHOSE to respond/act the way he did. There was ALWAYS a choice. While I am sure there are things you could have done differently given hindsight, I am sure at the time, with where you were and n the moment, you made what you felt were the best choices. Everyone knows at this point in our cultural history that abuse is wrong, even if it was normal behavior in his household growing up…and that is giving him an out that may not apply. But even if he grew up with abuse, he saw what it did, maybe knows what it is like first hand to be a victim. Knows the impact and consequences. There is no excuse that there was no choice on his part. He CHOSE to be abusive. He CHOSE to abuse YOU. HE needs to be accountable for his abuse, not you. Use what you experienced to change the future, to learn and grow. THAT is your responsibility…ALL that you can rightfully be responsible for. Everything else? ON HIM! Big hugs!!!!


I totally agree. It’s just that it’s much easier when talking generally or to other people than when dealing with my own memories. Hence the Complex PTSD which retriggers at times. But I’m in a emotionally stable (even happy) place since being away on my lovely French mini break with the family so sorry to go off the bag topic!

I’m glad you’re at peace with your lack of purchase. Karma will hopefully treat you well in Italy. I found my Tiffany sunnies in France afterall! There were so many lovely shops I could have bought anything. I’m sure it will be the same for you.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> *As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect?
> What kind of cosmetics do you buy?  Are there brands you favour? *


Regarding collections, as my user name suggests, I collect perfumes.  Or rather, I should say I used to collect them.  I have stopped now as I have way too many, and unless something amazing comes along, I have no intention of adding to my large collection.  I am completely out of storage space.

As for cosmetics:  powder compact, eyeliner, lipstick and mascara.  If I am staying home or running quick errands, I don't bother with make up.  In the summer, I avoid make up whenever possible due to the heat and humidity.

Regarding the question about preloved purchases, I usually prefer to avoid the preloved market since I don't want to worry about authentication and odors (am very sensitive to that).  I do make the occasional exception for bags in discontinued styles and colors that I might love (like the Marc Jacobs Stam), or those that I missed when they were first introduced.  In such cases,  I just try to do as much research as possible and generally buy from trusted sellers.  But these days, my bag buying has slowed down too, so my goal is to just continue to shop my closet and try to get more wears (this continues to be something of a challenge).


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Kiradris

Hi everyone, I need some advice and think this might be the best place for it.  For a variety of reasons, I really need to pare down my collection.  One of the bags I'm considering letting go is my Gucci x Balenciaga Hacker Collection Neo tote.  I coveted it so much when it was released, but I never wear it because I'm really self conscious when it comes to visible logos (I probably bought it more for my fantasy self, and also I was influenced by all the youtuber hauls I saw on that collection).  However, I'm terrified I will regret selling it because it is such a collector's piece (rationally I know it makes no sense just to sit in my closet, but on the other hand, I've sold bags in the past that I've regretted).  Would it make more sense to just try wearing it before outright selling it?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kiradris said:


> Hi everyone, I need some advice and think this might be the best place for it.  For a variety of reasons, I really need to pare down my collection.  One of the bags I'm considering letting go is my Gucci x Balenciaga Hacker Collection Neo tote.  I coveted it so much when it was released, but I never wear it because I'm really self conscious when it comes to visible logos (I probably bought it more for my fantasy self, and also I was influenced by all the youtuber hauls I saw on that collection).  However, I'm terrified I will regret selling it because it is such a collector's piece (rationally I know it makes no sense just to sit in my closet, but on the other hand, I've sold bags in the past that I've regretted).  Would it make more sense to just try wearing it before outright selling it?


How long have you had it? Maybe you just need some more time with it. Try wearing it for a week…you probably won’t get any negative attention and can feel better about wearing it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kiradris said:


> Hi everyone, I need some advice and think this might be the best place for it.  For a variety of reasons, I really need to pare down my collection.  One of the bags I'm considering letting go is my Gucci x Balenciaga Hacker Collection Neo tote.  I coveted it so much when it was released, but I never wear it because I'm really self conscious when it comes to visible logos (I probably bought it more for my fantasy self, and also I was influenced by all the youtuber hauls I saw on that collection).  However, I'm terrified I will regret selling it because it is such a collector's piece (rationally I know it makes no sense just to sit in my closet, but on the other hand, I've sold bags in the past that I've regretted).  Would it make more sense to just try wearing it before outright selling it?



There is no shame in being a collector.   It is ok to have bags in your closet you don't wear.

I can relate to not wanting people to be able to identify my bags.   I have found that there are places that I actually enjoy carrying the bags that make me self conscious in my home town.  I carried my birkin in Miami and it just seemed right.  Maybe you haven't found this bags niche yet.  

I am usually very slow to part with bags to make sure I won't have seller's regret.    You say you need to pare down your collection.  Are there other bags you could cull out that you are not ambivalent about parting with?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Here she is! She arrived in pretty rough looking shape but sound (for $130, she wasn’t going to be perfect), so a good cleaning, some leather dye, two coats of Leather Honey, polish on the hardware and voilà! Italy, here I come! Definitely think the handles are long enough and the size is good. I think it should be a secure bag…any thoughts? The zipper pull is in the front when closed.
> View attachment 5446359
> View attachment 5446360



Congratulations on your new travel bag! And congratulations on the perfect rehab! She looks great!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Yeah…too bad it’s fake. A few things seemed off to me, so I got my orange bag out and pulled up listings for the same bag from several different sellers. There are numerous discrepancies. Tomorrow I am going to get a third party authentication to confirm it is a fake and start the refund process with Mercari.
> 
> I think I am done trying to find an Italy bag…this is the third one that has gone wrong, so I need to listen. I will use the Minkoff I have and maybe buy one while I am there.
> 
> Why do people DO this crap?!?!



Not again!?!? 
What a mess! 
There must be a lot of criminal energy out there. Actually I wouldn´t dare to buy anything but pre 2012 Dior with which I´ve become quite familiar meanwhile and feel safe. 
I hope you will get your money back and the expenses you are having for authenticiation covered.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thick and chewy…my weakness…I will have to check it out!!!



My military style travel bag is the same leather. Thick and chewy! TDF!


----------



## Kiradris

BowieFan1971 said:


> How long have you had it? Maybe you just need some more time with it. Try wearing it for a week…you probably won’t get any negative attention and can feel better about wearing it.



Since December, it was my special purchase for myself using an end of year work bonus after a particularly challenging year.  I agree, I'll try to wear it.  I technically have never given this beautiful bag a chance.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Wow! I love the pictures you post of your RTW and your huge closet. That dress is stunning on you. You pick the most beautiful items to wear. Your perfume collection looks incredible in its cabinets. And those glasses! I feel like I could learn so much from you!
> 
> I can’t buy preloved or vintage clothing (see above post) but your posts make me realise that there are incredible items out there that deserve to be loved again. For me, it is also added to by a childhood of being forced into older cousins cast off clothing. I went to a dance in a handmade dress that was over 50 years old as a teenager. It looked stunning but I was so out of fashion I stood out in all the wrong ways and as a teenager I couldn’t handle that. My mum would have a fit if she knew what I pay for NYDJ and Reiss jeans and Ted Baker and Hobbs dresses. Not designer which I will never afford but high end high street now makes me feel put together.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I remember your beautiful scarf from Paris! You have a lovely collection from those I’ve seen. It seems many of us have the small face sunglasses thing going on but I’m pleased you found ones that work! 20 mins to get ready! I wish. Definitely takes me longer! OPI polish is brilliant! Good recommendation.
> 
> This is brilliant advice on the break from shopping. My intention is to focus on my garden over the next weeks before returning to work. That and exercise - work, tiredness and Covid have destroyed my running and yoga routines.
> 
> Thanks for all the make up tips. I’ll have to look at Dior shadows and that setting spray. I can’t do liquid eyeliner and admire the beautiful flicks people create with it. I’d love to get lessons!
> 
> Wow! This sounds great. Im terrified of getting work done but do get my brows threaded and tinted occasionally, otherwise I use coloured gel.
> 
> I think every artist must want a lovely  collection of materials. UD make wonderful palettes. I have 4 of theirs.
> Sunglasses are clearly a thing!
> 
> Thanks so much! I think of you whenever I think of collecting. You have some amazing things! I love long boots too but my horrible thick calves make most impossible. It doesn’t matter what size I am - tiny or overweight - they just don’t do up! Calf fit boots have been my savour!
> 
> I have some fairly ancient make up too! Some powder which is probably from the 00s. Definitely past it’s BBD.
> 
> Prescription lenses are such a pain. DH has the same problem so has one pair of Prescription Oakley. I wear contacts thank goodness. My one pair of glasses are 8 years old. I hardly ever wear them.
> 
> That prescription thing again! I’m sorry about your medication interacting with products. That sounds highly frustrating. It’s always annoying when a company stops making something that served you well but must be much worse in your position!
> 
> Oh, great you just bought Tiffany sunglasses too! I’ll have to look at the other brands you’ve suggested for a smaller face (although not now as I need to avoid shops!). Sounds like Dior is doing well for make up for you.
> 
> Everyone seems to love scents and fragrance. It’s interesting how many of you are collecting it. I like crisp, light scents myself. My current favourites are the original Tiffany scent that came out a few years ago. The newer versions are too strong, sweet or spicy. I also wear the Clarins blue scent, L’Occintane Cherry Blossom and Ralph by Ralph Lauren. When I was younger I wore Polo Sport, Tommy Girl and CK One - they remind me too much of a period of life I don’t want to revisit. I hate it when I walk past men wear certain fragrances too as that can be hugely triggering. Smells are like music I think - they evoke string memories.



I own the Tom Ford Penelope in two different colors and the Wallace in a light pink. The Jennifer was my first pair. The Tiffany pair doesn’t have a name, but below is a photo with a style number. There was a Prada pair I fell in love with recently, but I couldn’t stomach the price because I know they won’t hold value. Still thinking about them, though…


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kiradris said:


> Since December, it was my special purchase for myself using an end of year work bonus after a particularly challenging year.  I agree, I'll try to wear it.  I technically have never given this beautiful bag a chance.


6 months is not enough time, especially given you wanted it so badly.


----------



## Kiradris

Cordeliere said:


> There is no shame in being a collector.   It is ok to have bags in your closet you don't wear.
> 
> I can relate to not wanting people to be able to identify my bags.   I have found that there are places that I actually enjoy carrying the bags that make me self conscious in my home town.  I carried my birkin in Miami and it just seemed right.  Maybe you haven't found this bags niche yet.
> 
> I am usually very slow to part with bags to make sure I won't have seller's regret.    You say you need to pare down your collection.  Are there other bags you could cull out that you are not ambivalent about parting with?



I think you're totally right - I need to find the right location to carry this.  I think part of the problem is I haven't gone travelling much since 2020, and this isn't a bag I'd want to carry in to the office.

There are definitely bags I can cull that either won't be missed as much, or would be more replaceable if I had seller's regret.  I'll probably focus first on my contemporary brand bags, I have a bunch of Coach and some MCM that haven't seen the light of day in awhile.


----------



## coffee2go

It has been months since I bought a Celine Cabas Phantom, but it has been sitting in my closet almost all the time, since I work from home and I usually take smaller bags with me when going out. Tbh, I’ve been starting to feel bad for not using the bag, like I wasted my money or so, it was a bit an impulsive purchase after all… So yesterday, I’ve decided to take Cabas Phantom instead while running some errands and shopping… this bag is so great! Like the shoulder straps are soft, it’s really big (my is in small size) and fits everything I need. Even if I wasn’t using it right away, I’m really glad I got it, as Celine had a price increase recently and the bag now costs a 100€ more


----------



## Katinahat

Kiradris said:


> Hi everyone, I need some advice and think this might be the best place for it.  For a variety of reasons, I really need to pare down my collection.  One of the bags I'm considering letting go is my Gucci x Balenciaga Hacker Collection Neo tote.  I coveted it so much when it was released, but I never wear it because I'm really self conscious when it comes to visible logos (I probably bought it more for my fantasy self, and also I was influenced by all the youtuber hauls I saw on that collection).  However, I'm terrified I will regret selling it because it is such a collector's piece (rationally I know it makes no sense just to sit in my closet, but on the other hand, I've sold bags in the past that I've regretted).  Would it make more sense to just try wearing it before outright selling it?


I agree with other people. Don’t get rid of this highly covert bag. It sounds wonderful - can we perhaps see a picture? Keep it and try wearing it. That logo might grow on you as other people don’t notice. I was just in the south of France. Everyone carried designer bags - French and tourists - and many obvious logos.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I never buy highend bags preloved. I enjoy going to the boutique and trying them on . I have looked in a resale shop in NYC but nothing was Love. I have bought non premier bags  second had off posh or from fb groups  but these are not bags that are faked.


Interesting approach, thanks for explaining. It is good to try on!


lill_canele said:


> I used to buy preloved 5+ years back but I don't anymore. The deals aren't as good as they were back then and there are more high quality fakes. I don't mind taking something to a 3rd party authenticator if it's something I think it's worth it to do.
> 
> I used to first go to the store to try on the bag and then think about it for a while (& do research) before I start getting serious on the pre-loved market.
> 
> I also really like to use the pre-loved market to see how bags age over time and how much they retain or lose value.


Thanks, so I’m not the only one who does all that research! I’m sure we all do it!


Cookiefiend said:


> Scarves - particularly from Hermes.
> 
> I don't wear a lot of makeup, I think it's a pain in the booty - but I do think I look better with it on (hello - eyebrows? It's me again). So I do wear Smashbox's Primer, Sephora's tinted moisturizer (light but pretty good coverage), Guerlain bronzer, Benefit's Gimme Brow, and Benefit's Roller Lash.
> If I want to really jazz it up, I wear a little bit of eyeshadow - it's from Makeup Geek. You pick your own colors and a magnetized pallet for them to go in - I like them because they are well pigmented (for neutral colors) and stay on well.


Hermes scarves are beautiful now I’ve actually been in a store. I made DD1 come to look and admire! I wish I’d known Sephora did good tinted moisturiser. That’s my can’t live without product. I use Bobbi Brown or no 7.


behindtheseams said:


> Better late than never! Ended up falling off the wagon big time, and that's not to mention the 2 bags I just purchased this week...  The sales were too good! Last month, I bought a Longchamp backpack (the Calvacade drawstring in black lambskin, on sale for under $200), a pair of Adidas running sneakers,  2 silk shells, and a cashmere sweater.
> 
> *June 2022*
> 
> Bags in: 1 // Bags out: 0
> Accessories in: 1 // Accessories out: 0
> Clothes in: 3 // Clothes out: 0
> 
> *YTD*
> 
> Bags in: 2 // Bags out: 4
> Accessories in: 4 // Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 8 // Clothes out: 0


Bags in are less than bags out overall so you are doing fine! Great stats.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Regarding collections, as my user name suggests, I collect perfumes.  Or rather, I should say I used to collect them.  I have stopped now as I have way too many, and unless something amazing comes along, I have no intention of adding to my large collection.  I am completely out of storage space.
> 
> As for cosmetics:  powder compact, eyeliner, lipstick and mascara.  If I am staying home or running quick errands, I don't bother with make up.  In the summer, I avoid make up whenever possible due to the heat and humidity.
> 
> Regarding the question about preloved purchases, I usually prefer to avoid the preloved market since I don't want to worry about authentication and odors (am very sensitive to that).  I do make the occasional exception for bags in discontinued styles and colors that I might love (like the Marc Jacobs Stam), or those that I missed when they were first introduced.  In such cases,  I just try to do as much research as possible and generally buy from trusted sellers.  But these days, my bag buying has slowed down too, so my goal is to just continue to shop my closet and try to get more wears (this continues to be something of a challenge).


I should have known it was perfumes for you! Many people seem to collect them. Well done for shopping your own closet.


DME said:


> I own the Tom Ford Penelope in two different colors and the Wallace in a light pink. The Jennifer was my first pair. The Tiffany pair doesn’t have a name, but below is a photo with a style number. There was a Prada pair I fell in love with recently, but I couldn’t stomach the price because I know they won’t hold value. Still thinking about them, though…
> 
> View attachment 5447071


I love these! I had the option of mine in gold and tortoise and was very drawn to them but went for silver in the end as my Ralph Lauren’s are tortoise and gold. I love that yours have the blue peeping through on the inside. Prada pair would be lovely!

@coffee2go. I’m so glad you were able to use the beautiful Celine bag! I know what you mean about smaller bags but wear this with joy! Can you remind us what it looks like?


----------



## Katinahat

Okay. Impulse/temptation confession. This is NOT about shopping my own collection and I’ve shopped a lot recently! However, I am lusting after owning a bag with a logo strap. I saw so many on holiday and thought they looked fabulous. Quirky and fun and just so holiday wonderful.

I’ve been researching like mad since getting home. I’m totally shriek out loud level in love with the small Loewe gate - or the mini but it’s just too small. Im not usually a green fan but like the Khaki colour. I think it a good neutral. There is also a wonderful blue.


I’m also keen on the LV multi pochette but think it impractical for me. However, there is no way I can afford to purchase either of these and certainly not on a whim!

I’ve look extensively at the Marc Jacobs Snapshot and seen some I like on eBay new with tags at reduced prices. I’m just concerned about buying from eBay plus think that perhaps the two zips make the very small compartments less useable and it’s a highly structured bag which I’m usually less into.




Finally I returned to the Coach sales which is where I’ve got all my Coach bags at 40-50% off retail. I’ve seen some little camera bags that are a tenth of the Loewe price and very affordable. Cheaper means less worry about being too hot when carrying abroad (not an issue here despite a current heat wave). It perhaps allow me to try out that fashion box without the big cost and then potentially leave the Loewe on a one day maybe dream along with the Gucci Marmont and a Chanel (that one is probably never going to happen!). Loewe does do sales and there are some Gates in there now which are more affordable but still too much and don’t have the current funky logo strap.

Here are some of the Coach bags I’ve found. One zip on the top. Slip pockets with the turnlock and a bit bigger than the Snapshot - it fits sunglasses inside as well as small purse, phone, keys, lipstick etc.









What do you think? Is this a silly impulse buy? Which colour is best? We know I love pink and have many pink bags that really work for me. There are two options one with a brown strap and one with a green. The one with a brown strap also comes with an interchangeable thin leather strap. I can’t tell about the others but perhaps they all do. I have my light blue mini Cara backpack which I love and blue works for me. I like the tonal blue and pink strap on that one. I don’t have anything white so am really quite drawn to that as a fun summer bag. The pinks and white could be worn with my resin strap too for shoulder carry. I don’t think it would work with the blue.

1. Is this just a trendy impulse buy or does that not matter if it’s low cost.
2. Which colour would you suggest?

I might pop into the Coach store on my way through town to meet my SIL later just to look to see if they happen to have any in stock.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> They are located about 30 mind from me…think I need to make a trip! They have a store, so I can check them out first hand!


You are so lucky. I have ordered stuff not knowing what will work. If you go, please take pictures of the shop. i would like a jane in a color other than black. Have fun!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

behindtheseams said:


> Better late than never! Ended up falling off the wagon big time, and that's not to mention the 2 bags I just purchased this week...  The sales were too good! Last month, I bought a Longchamp backpack (the Calvacade drawstring in black lambskin, on sale for under $200), a pair of Adidas running sneakers,  2 silk shells, and a cashmere sweater.
> 
> *June 2022*
> 
> Bags in: 1 // Bags out: 0
> Accessories in: 1 // Accessories out: 0
> Clothes in: 3 // Clothes out: 0
> 
> *YTD*
> 
> Bags in: 2 // Bags out: 4
> Accessories in: 4 // Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 8 // Clothes out: 0


Your bags out for the year are still more than your bags in. Hope that helps.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Okay. Impulse/temptation confession. This is NOT about shopping my own collection and I’ve shopped a lot recently! However, I am lusting after owning a bag with a logo strap. I saw so many on holiday and thought they looked fabulous. Quirky and fun and just so holiday wonderful.
> 
> I’ve been researching like mad since getting home. I’m totally shriek out loud level in love with the small Loewe gate - or the mini but it’s just too small. Im not usually a green fan but like the Khaki colour. I think it a good neutral. There is also a wonderful blue.
> View attachment 5447269
> 
> I’m also keen on the LV multi pochette but think it impractical for me. However, there is no way I can afford to purchase either of these and certainly not on a whim!
> 
> I’ve look extensively at the Marc Jacobs Snapshot and seen some I like on eBay new with tags at reduced prices. I’m just concerned about buying from eBay plus think that perhaps the two zips make the very small compartments less useable and it’s a highly structured bag which I’m usually less into.
> View attachment 5447270
> View attachment 5447271
> 
> 
> Finally I returned to the Coach sales which is where I’ve got all my Coach bags at 40-50% off retail. I’ve seen some little camera bags that are a tenth of the Loewe price and very affordable. Cheaper means less worry about being too hot when carrying abroad (not an issue here despite a current heat wave). It perhaps allow me to try out that fashion box without the big cost and then potentially leave the Loewe on a one day maybe dream along with the Gucci Marmont and a Chanel (that one is probably never going to happen!). Loewe does do sales and there are some Gates in there now which are more affordable but still too much and don’t have the current funky logo strap.
> 
> Here are some of the Coach bags I’ve found. One zip on the top. Slip pockets with the turnlock and a bit bigger than the Snapshot - it fits sunglasses inside as well as small purse, phone, keys, lipstick etc.
> View attachment 5447275
> View attachment 5447276
> 
> View attachment 5447280
> View attachment 5447274
> View attachment 5447279
> View attachment 5447277
> View attachment 5447278
> 
> What do you think? Is this a silly impulse buy? Which colour is best? We know I love pink and have many pink bags that really work for me. There are two options one with a brown strap and one with a green. The one with a brown strap also comes with an interchangeable thin leather strap. I can’t tell about the others but perhaps they all do. I have my light blue mini Cara backpack which I love and blue works for me. I like the tonal blue and pink strap on that one. I don’t have anything white so am really quite drawn to that as a fun summer bag. The pinks and white could be worn with my resin strap too for shoulder carry. I don’t think it would work with the blue.
> 
> 1. Is this just a trendy impulse buy or does that not matter if it’s low cost.
> 2. Which colour would you suggest?
> 
> I might pop into the Coach store on my way through town to meet my SIL later just to look to see if they happen to have any in stock.


Go see one in person before you decide…it may all be much ado about nothing!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Okay. Impulse/temptation confession. This is NOT about shopping my own collection and I’ve shopped a lot recently! However, I am lusting after owning a bag with a logo strap. I saw so many on holiday and thought they looked fabulous. Quirky and fun and just so holiday wonderful.
> 
> I’ve been researching like mad since getting home. I’m totally shriek out loud level in love with the small Loewe gate - or the mini but it’s just too small. Im not usually a green fan but like the Khaki colour. I think it a good neutral. There is also a wonderful blue.
> View attachment 5447269
> 
> I’m also keen on the LV multi pochette but think it impractical for me. However, there is no way I can afford to purchase either of these and certainly not on a whim!
> 
> I’ve look extensively at the Marc Jacobs Snapshot and seen some I like on eBay new with tags at reduced prices. I’m just concerned about buying from eBay plus think that perhaps the two zips make the very small compartments less useable and it’s a highly structured bag which I’m usually less into.
> View attachment 5447270
> View attachment 5447271
> 
> 
> Finally I returned to the Coach sales which is where I’ve got all my Coach bags at 40-50% off retail. I’ve seen some little camera bags that are a tenth of the Loewe price and very affordable. Cheaper means less worry about being too hot when carrying abroad (not an issue here despite a current heat wave). It perhaps allow me to try out that fashion box without the big cost and then potentially leave the Loewe on a one day maybe dream along with the Gucci Marmont and a Chanel (that one is probably never going to happen!). Loewe does do sales and there are some Gates in there now which are more affordable but still too much and don’t have the current funky logo strap.
> 
> Here are some of the Coach bags I’ve found. One zip on the top. Slip pockets with the turnlock and a bit bigger than the Snapshot - it fits sunglasses inside as well as small purse, phone, keys, lipstick etc.
> View attachment 5447275
> View attachment 5447276
> 
> View attachment 5447280
> View attachment 5447274
> View attachment 5447279
> View attachment 5447277
> View attachment 5447278
> 
> What do you think? Is this a silly impulse buy? Which colour is best? We know I love pink and have many pink bags that really work for me. There are two options one with a brown strap and one with a green. The one with a brown strap also comes with an interchangeable thin leather strap. I can’t tell about the others but perhaps they all do. I have my light blue mini Cara backpack which I love and blue works for me. I like the tonal blue and pink strap on that one. I don’t have anything white so am really quite drawn to that as a fun summer bag. The pinks and white could be worn with my resin strap too for shoulder carry. I don’t think it would work with the blue.
> 
> 1. Is this just a trendy impulse buy or does that not matter if it’s low cost.
> 2. Which colour would you suggest?
> 
> I might pop into the Coach store on my way through town to meet my SIL later just to look to see if they happen to have any in stock.


I like the little coach bag. I like the white or the light blue. It is a great way to try out the size. You might not need a fancier one later.


----------



## dcooney4

Kiradris said:


> Hi everyone, I need some advice and think this might be the best place for it.  For a variety of reasons, I really need to pare down my collection.  One of the bags I'm considering letting go is my Gucci x Balenciaga Hacker Collection Neo tote.  I coveted it so much when it was released, but I never wear it because I'm really self conscious when it comes to visible logos (I probably bought it more for my fantasy self, and also I was influenced by all the youtuber hauls I saw on that collection).  However, I'm terrified I will regret selling it because it is such a collector's piece (rationally I know it makes no sense just to sit in my closet, but on the other hand, I've sold bags in the past that I've regretted).  Would it make more sense to just try wearing it before outright selling it?


Plan an outfit and wear it somewhere that it won't get dirty. If you are not in love with it after that let it go.


----------



## dcooney4

Have you ever bought something you didn’t need because you like the the seller?  Last week I went to a tiny out door fair and ended up buying a leather crossbody bag from a lovely older couple. He was so cute and said he just made the one I bought. It is only a week old. They do not have a website but they were so sweet. I listed it on posh because I needed it like a whole in the head. Tell me I am not the only soft touch here. Generally I am much tougher.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Have you ever bought something you didn’t need because you like the the seller?  Last week I went to a tiny out door fair and ended up buying a leather crossbody bag from a lovely older couple. He was so cute and said he just made the one I bought. It is only a week old. They do not have a website but they were so sweet. I listed it on posh because I needed it like a whole in the head. Tell me I am not the only soft touch here. Generally I am much tougher.


I can be one too…


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> It is. No doubt. And this is the message I got from the seller…she knew, but stated it was a Prada bag and that the manufacturer was Prada. Most sellers are fine, you just have to look and use mediums that protect you. I will get my money back. And seeing as I just bought a Prada from Fashionphile for $225 and The Real Real has one for $182, this one with a broken off lock that she listed for  $175 is not an unreasonably low price…
> View attachment 5446573


Ugh. So sorry  this hapoened to you.
I’ve read on TPF that there are a lot of bag authenticity issues with TRR. So I don’t buy bags there
 So far I’ve had good luck with fashionphile
 I try to authenticate before I buy
good luck


----------



## JVSXOXO

dcooney4 said:


> Have you ever bought something you didn’t need because you like the the seller?  Last week I went to a tiny out door fair and ended up buying a leather crossbody bag from a lovely older couple. He was so cute and said he just made the one I bought. It is only a week old. They do not have a website but they were so sweet. I listed it on posh because I needed it like a whole in the head. Tell me I am not the only soft touch here. Generally I am much tougher.


I’m so bad about this! We went to an Easter market this year and I ended up buying my son an ugly onesie (although it’s grown on me and he makes anything cute) and a nasty bottle of wine because the vendors were really nice and chatted with us for a while. We took the wine to Easter dinner with my in-laws. It’s probably still unopened at their house. Thankfully wine is easy to regift! I hope you’re able to sell your bag quickly!


----------



## 880

Kiradris said:


> terrified I will regret selling it because it is such a collector's piece (rationally I know it makes no sense just to sit in my closet, but on the other hand, I've sold bags in the past that I've regretted). Would it make more sense to just try wearing it before outright selling it?


Sellers remorse is almost worse than buyers. I would wait 


Cordeliere said:


> There is no shame in being a collector. It is ok to have bags in your closet you don't wear.


+1000


Katinahat said:


> I’m totally shriek out loud level in love with the small Loewe gate - or the mini but it’s just too small. Im not usually a green fan but like the Khaki colour. I think it a good neutral. There is also a wonderful blue


i love loewe. Try it on in person if possible 


dcooney4 said:


> Have you ever bought something you didn’t need because you like the the seller


Yes, me too


----------



## BowieFan1971

OMGoodness, you guys! Sooo glad I got this bag. The leather…squishy goodness. The size is perfect. The overall look is slouchy/casual but with shape/structure. Love it! And I styled it today with black linen shirtdress, leopard flats, tan and black horn-look bangle. So much better than a black bag with this. It has a few tiny flaws, like some lightly rubbed corners and a little scratch or two, but nothing major/noticeable. It just means I don’t have to be quite so paranoid. It is a light biscuit. I wish it was a tiny bit cooler toned/more stone/taupe, but in the grand scheme of things? Not even worth thinking about. Squee!!!!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> It is. No doubt. And this is the message I got from the seller…she knew, but stated it was a Prada bag and that the manufacturer was Prada. Most sellers are fine, you just have to look and use mediums that protect you. I will get my money back. And seeing as I just bought a Prada from Fashionphile for $225 and The Real Real has one for $182, this one with a broken off lock that she listed for  $175 is not an unreasonably low price…
> View attachment 5446573


What an idiot! It is illegal to sell fakes where you admit it or not. If it has a Prada label and wasn't made by Prada, it is a fake.


----------



## piperdog

BowieFan1971 said:


> The way I look at it, karma is telling me not to buy anything for Italy. This was the third bag I tried to buy. I am going to listen. Maybe I am meant to find it in Italy.


I'm so sorry to hear about the bags that weren't meant to be, and I hope you're right that you're meant to find it in Italy. On a family trip to Rome Summer 2019, I made a "stop for a quick look and take a break from the heat" in BV with husband and 10-year-old daughter. I wasn't intending to buy, but walked out with a gorgeous Nodini that makes me smile and remember the trip every time I use it. And as a bonus, just last week my daughter was talking about the smell of leather, and said "Remember that place in Rome where they gave you and Dad champagne, and me Pellegrino, and we were there for a long time, and you got a bag? That store smelled amazing. We need to go back there." 

So maybe you'll duck into a store to get out of the sun and cool down for a bit, and there it will be, just waiting for you.


----------



## Cordeliere

piperdog said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about the bags that weren't meant to be, and I hope you're right that you're meant to find it in Italy. On a family trip to Rome Summer 2019, I made a "stop for a quick look and take a break from the heat" in BV with husband and 10-year-old daughter. I wasn't intending to buy, but walked out with a gorgeous Nodini that makes me smile and remember the trip every time I use it. And as a bonus, just last week my daughter was talking about the smell of leather, and said "Remember that place in Rome where they gave you and Dad champagne, and me Pellegrino, and we were there for a long time, and you got a bag? That store smelled amazing. We need to go back there."
> 
> So maybe you'll duck into a store to get out of the sun and cool down for a bit, and there it will be, just waiting for you.


How adorable that your daughter remembers that.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> OMGoodness, you guys! Sooo glad I got this bag. The leather…squishy goodness. The size is perfect. The overall look is slouchy/casual but with shape/structure. Love it! And I styled it today with black linen shirtdress, leopard flats, tan and black horn-look bangle. So much better than a black bag with this. It has a few tiny flaws, like some lightly rubbed corners and a little scratch or two, but nothing major/noticeable. It just means I don’t have to be quite so paranoid. It is a light biscuit. I wish it was a tiny bit cooler toned/more stone/taupe, but in the grand scheme of things? Not even worth thinking about. Squee!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5447364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447365


I am not saying anything.  The last two bag compliments I have given you have been immediately followed by discoveries that the bags are fake.   I don't want to jinx it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> I am not saying anything.  The last two bag compliments I have given you have been immediately followed by discoveries that the bags are fake.   I don't want to jinx it.


Nothing to jinx…totally authentic! Bought it from Fashionphile and everything checks out. You can tell just by feel and finish alone. I took the tags off and everything!!! So compliment away if you see fit!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m so bad about this! We went to an Easter market this year and I ended up buying my son an ugly onesie (although it’s grown on me and he makes anything cute) and a nasty bottle of wine because the vendors were really nice and chatted with us for a while. We took the wine to Easter dinner with my in-laws. It’s probably still unopened at their house. Thankfully wine is easy to regift! I hope you’re able to sell your bag quickly!


I am so glad I am not the only one.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> OMGoodness, you guys! Sooo glad I got this bag. The leather…squishy goodness. The size is perfect. The overall look is slouchy/casual but with shape/structure. Love it! And I styled it today with black linen shirtdress, leopard flats, tan and black horn-look bangle. So much better than a black bag with this. It has a few tiny flaws, like some lightly rubbed corners and a little scratch or two, but nothing major/noticeable. It just means I don’t have to be quite so paranoid. It is a light biscuit. I wish it was a tiny bit cooler toned/more stone/taupe, but in the grand scheme of things? Not even worth thinking about. Squee!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5447364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447365


I am so glad that you got one and that it all works out. I love it. It looks really good on you and the colour is so chic! You must be very happy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I am so glad that you got one and that it all works out. I love it. It looks really good on you and the colour is so chic! You must be very happy!


I am! The first bag I bought that got cancelled was this same bag in black. I would have loved that….but I love this one too!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> I am so glad that you got one and that it all works out. I love it. It looks really good on you and the colour is so chic! You must be very happy!


+1


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Go see one in person before you decide…it may all be much ado about nothing!


Good advice! I went to see it and looked at several other too. I liked the Stella McCartney bags but noticed they are not real leather and I think they are really expensive for that.  


dcooney4 said:


> I like the little coach bag. I like the white or the light blue. It is a great way to try out the size. You might not need a fancier one later.


It’s a smashing little bag. I saw it in white, tan, black, red and a mustard yellow. They didn’t have pink and blue in the Coach store. I really liked the pink strap on the yellow bag but yellow is not me - we know I have a thing for pink. However, the white bag is the one that’s tempting me because it’s a neutral that would go with anything in the summer which is when I see myself using a bag like this. Unfortunately only some came with a leather strap as well and the white didn’t have that option. 


880 said:


> Sellers remorse is almost worse than buyers. I would wait
> 
> +1000
> 
> i love loewe. Try it on in person if possible
> 
> Yes, me too


I love Loewe too. I didn’t manage to see the Gate but there was a shoulder bag with the logo strap. I know I’d love the Gate but it’s simply way more than I can afford right now! 

I’m going to sleep on it and then decide!


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> OMGoodness, you guys! Sooo glad I got this bag. The leather…squishy goodness. The size is perfect. The overall look is slouchy/casual but with shape/structure. Love it! And I styled it today with black linen shirtdress, leopard flats, tan and black horn-look bangle. So much better than a black bag with this. It has a few tiny flaws, like some lightly rubbed corners and a little scratch or two, but nothing major/noticeable. It just means I don’t have to be quite so paranoid. It is a light biscuit. I wish it was a tiny bit cooler toned/more stone/taupe, but in the grand scheme of things? Not even worth thinking about. Squee!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5447364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447365



Beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Okay. Impulse/temptation confession. This is NOT about shopping my own collection and I’ve shopped a lot recently! However, I am lusting after owning a bag with a logo strap. I saw so many on holiday and thought they looked fabulous. Quirky and fun and just so holiday wonderful.
> 
> I’ve been researching like mad since getting home. I’m totally shriek out loud level in love with the small Loewe gate - or the mini but it’s just too small. Im not usually a green fan but like the Khaki colour. I think it a good neutral. There is also a wonderful blue.
> View attachment 5447269
> 
> I’m also keen on the LV multi pochette but think it impractical for me. However, there is no way I can afford to purchase either of these and certainly not on a whim!
> 
> I’ve look extensively at the Marc Jacobs Snapshot and seen some I like on eBay new with tags at reduced prices. I’m just concerned about buying from eBay plus think that perhaps the two zips make the very small compartments less useable and it’s a highly structured bag which I’m usually less into.
> View attachment 5447270
> View attachment 5447271
> 
> 
> Finally I returned to the Coach sales which is where I’ve got all my Coach bags at 40-50% off retail. I’ve seen some little camera bags that are a tenth of the Loewe price and very affordable. Cheaper means less worry about being too hot when carrying abroad (not an issue here despite a current heat wave). It perhaps allow me to try out that fashion box without the big cost and then potentially leave the Loewe on a one day maybe dream along with the Gucci Marmont and a Chanel (that one is probably never going to happen!). Loewe does do sales and there are some Gates in there now which are more affordable but still too much and don’t have the current funky logo strap.
> 
> Here are some of the Coach bags I’ve found. One zip on the top. Slip pockets with the turnlock and a bit bigger than the Snapshot - it fits sunglasses inside as well as small purse, phone, keys, lipstick etc.
> View attachment 5447275
> View attachment 5447276
> 
> View attachment 5447280
> View attachment 5447274
> View attachment 5447279
> View attachment 5447277
> View attachment 5447278
> 
> What do you think? Is this a silly impulse buy? Which colour is best? We know I love pink and have many pink bags that really work for me. There are two options one with a brown strap and one with a green. The one with a brown strap also comes with an interchangeable thin leather strap. I can’t tell about the others but perhaps they all do. I have my light blue mini Cara backpack which I love and blue works for me. I like the tonal blue and pink strap on that one. I don’t have anything white so am really quite drawn to that as a fun summer bag. The pinks and white could be worn with my resin strap too for shoulder carry. I don’t think it would work with the blue.
> 
> 1. Is this just a trendy impulse buy or does that not matter if it’s low cost.
> 2. Which colour would you suggest?
> 
> I might pop into the Coach store on my way through town to meet my SIL later just to look to see if they happen to have any in stock.



I like the white version.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Have you ever bought something you didn’t need because you like the the seller?  Last week I went to a tiny out door fair and ended up buying a leather crossbody bag from a lovely older couple. He was so cute and said he just made the one I bought. It is only a week old. They do not have a website but they were so sweet. I listed it on posh because I needed it like a whole in the head. Tell me I am not the only soft touch here. Generally I am much tougher.


I bought a hideous framed print at a fleamarket because the seller was a sweet old guy (selling items that looked very much like fresh from the garbage) and his stall neighbour I was chatting with told me he hadn´t sold a single piece all day.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Nothing to jinx…totally authentic! Bought it from Fashionphile and everything checks out. You can tell just by feel and finish alone. I took the tags off and everything!!! So compliment away if you see fit!


OK, hearing everything is fine I dare to congratualte you on this beautiful bag too! It suits you very well! 

PS: I love your standing on the rim of the bath for the perfect photo!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Okay. Impulse/temptation confession. This is NOT about shopping my own collection and I’ve shopped a lot recently! However, I am lusting after owning a bag with a logo strap. I saw so many on holiday and thought they looked fabulous. Quirky and fun and just so holiday wonderful.
> 
> I’ve been researching like mad since getting home. I’m totally shriek out loud level in love with the small Loewe gate - or the mini but it’s just too small. Im not usually a green fan but like the Khaki colour. I think it a good neutral. There is also a wonderful blue.
> View attachment 5447269
> 
> I’m also keen on the LV multi pochette but think it impractical for me. However, there is no way I can afford to purchase either of these and certainly not on a whim!
> 
> I’ve look extensively at the Marc Jacobs Snapshot and seen some I like on eBay new with tags at reduced prices. I’m just concerned about buying from eBay plus think that perhaps the two zips make the very small compartments less useable and it’s a highly structured bag which I’m usually less into.
> View attachment 5447270
> View attachment 5447271
> 
> 
> Finally I returned to the Coach sales which is where I’ve got all my Coach bags at 40-50% off retail. I’ve seen some little camera bags that are a tenth of the Loewe price and very affordable. Cheaper means less worry about being too hot when carrying abroad (not an issue here despite a current heat wave). It perhaps allow me to try out that fashion box without the big cost and then potentially leave the Loewe on a one day maybe dream along with the Gucci Marmont and a Chanel (that one is probably never going to happen!). Loewe does do sales and there are some Gates in there now which are more affordable but still too much and don’t have the current funky logo strap.
> 
> Here are some of the Coach bags I’ve found. One zip on the top. Slip pockets with the turnlock and a bit bigger than the Snapshot - it fits sunglasses inside as well as small purse, phone, keys, lipstick etc.
> View attachment 5447275
> View attachment 5447276
> 
> View attachment 5447280
> View attachment 5447274
> View attachment 5447279
> View attachment 5447277
> View attachment 5447278
> 
> What do you think? Is this a silly impulse buy? Which colour is best? We know I love pink and have many pink bags that really work for me. There are two options one with a brown strap and one with a green. The one with a brown strap also comes with an interchangeable thin leather strap. I can’t tell about the others but perhaps they all do. I have my light blue mini Cara backpack which I love and blue works for me. I like the tonal blue and pink strap on that one. I don’t have anything white so am really quite drawn to that as a fun summer bag. The pinks and white could be worn with my resin strap too for shoulder carry. I don’t think it would work with the blue.
> 
> 1. Is this just a trendy impulse buy or does that not matter if it’s low cost.
> 2. Which colour would you suggest?
> 
> I might pop into the Coach store on my way through town to meet my SIL later just to look to see if they happen to have any in stock.



My first instinct was pink (because it is you, after all!), but the white is what really gets my vote. You have the Mini Alexa and I don’t think I’ve seen any white in your collection, hence my reasoning. It’s a great neutral and screams summer.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Good news! Getting my refund for the fake Prada and do bot have to send it back (she would definitely resell it). Question now is, what do I do with it? If I donate it, someone would buy it and maybe try to resell it…don’t want that. I won’t sell it, even as a fake. It is in too good of shape to trash. Any advice? Maybe a way to repurpose it?

BTW- I am out the $20 authenticator fee on the deal…chalk it up to lesson learned…at least I got the rest of my money back.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I bought a hideous framed print at a fleamarket because the seller was a sweet old guy (selling items that looked very much like fresh from the garbage) and his stall neighbour I was chatting with told me he hadn´t sold a single piece all day.


You are indeed a softie!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Okay. Impulse/temptation confession. This is NOT about shopping my own collection and I’ve shopped a lot recently! However, I am lusting after owning a bag with a logo strap. I saw so many on holiday and thought they looked fabulous. Quirky and fun and just so holiday wonderful.
> 
> I’ve been researching like mad since getting home. I’m totally shriek out loud level in love with the small Loewe gate - or the mini but it’s just too small. Im not usually a green fan but like the Khaki colour. I think it a good neutral. There is also a wonderful blue.
> View attachment 5447269
> 
> I’m also keen on the LV multi pochette but think it impractical for me. However, there is no way I can afford to purchase either of these and certainly not on a whim!
> 
> I’ve look extensively at the Marc Jacobs Snapshot and seen some I like on eBay new with tags at reduced prices. I’m just concerned about buying from eBay plus think that perhaps the two zips make the very small compartments less useable and it’s a highly structured bag which I’m usually less into.
> View attachment 5447270
> View attachment 5447271
> 
> 
> Finally I returned to the Coach sales which is where I’ve got all my Coach bags at 40-50% off retail. I’ve seen some little camera bags that are a tenth of the Loewe price and very affordable. Cheaper means less worry about being too hot when carrying abroad (not an issue here despite a current heat wave). It perhaps allow me to try out that fashion box without the big cost and then potentially leave the Loewe on a one day maybe dream along with the Gucci Marmont and a Chanel (that one is probably never going to happen!). Loewe does do sales and there are some Gates in there now which are more affordable but still too much and don’t have the current funky logo strap.
> 
> Here are some of the Coach bags I’ve found. One zip on the top. Slip pockets with the turnlock and a bit bigger than the Snapshot - it fits sunglasses inside as well as small purse, phone, keys, lipstick etc.
> View attachment 5447275
> View attachment 5447276
> 
> View attachment 5447280
> View attachment 5447274
> View attachment 5447279
> View attachment 5447277
> View attachment 5447278
> 
> What do you think? Is this a silly impulse buy? Which colour is best? We know I love pink and have many pink bags that really work for me. There are two options one with a brown strap and one with a green. The one with a brown strap also comes with an interchangeable thin leather strap. I can’t tell about the others but perhaps they all do. I have my light blue mini Cara backpack which I love and blue works for me. I like the tonal blue and pink strap on that one. I don’t have anything white so am really quite drawn to that as a fun summer bag. The pinks and white could be worn with my resin strap too for shoulder carry. I don’t think it would work with the blue.
> 
> 1. Is this just a trendy impulse buy or does that not matter if it’s low cost.
> 2. Which colour would you suggest?
> 
> I might pop into the Coach store on my way through town to meet my SIL later just to look to see if they happen to have any in stock.



Sometimes impulse buys end up being the best ones. 
The pink Coach.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> Good news! Getting my refund for the fake Prada and do bot have to send it back (she would definitely resell it). Question now is, what do I do with it? If I donate it, someone would buy it and maybe try to resell it…don’t want that. I won’t sell it, even as a fake. It is in too good of shape to trash. Any advice? Maybe a way to repurpose it?
> 
> BTW- I am out the $20 authenticator fee on the deal…chalk it up to lesson learned…at least I got the rest of my money back.


Is it possible to send it back anyway and leave a review? I would just as soon get it off my hands. Or donate it. i have been thinking about wicker bags and picked up these two (this one and a brown /good leather one), possibly for my best friends daughter and my cousins daughter. . . I might try it too;  it’s cute









						Furla Furla 1927 Wicker Mini Bag - Farfetch
					

Shop Furla Furla 1927 wicker mini bag




					www.farfetch.com


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Good news! Getting my refund for the fake Prada and do bot have to send it back (she would definitely resell it). Question now is, what do I do with it? If I donate it, someone would buy it and maybe try to resell it…don’t want that. I won’t sell it, even as a fake. It is in too good of shape to trash. Any advice? Maybe a way to repurpose it?
> 
> BTW- I am out the $20 authenticator fee on the deal…chalk it up to lesson learned…at least I got the rest of my money back.


Can you remove the labels so it will become just a generic bag?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## FizzyWater

BowieFan1971 said:


> Good news! Getting my refund for the fake Prada and do bot have to send it back (she would definitely resell it). Question now is, what do I do with it? If I donate it, someone would buy it and maybe try to resell it…don’t want that. I won’t sell it, even as a fake. It is in too good of shape to trash. Any advice? Maybe a way to repurpose it?
> 
> BTW- I am out the $20 authenticator fee on the deal…chalk it up to lesson learned…at least I got the rest of my money back.


In a similar situation I threw it (a wallet) away, which hurt, as I was raised to at least give things with any remaining usefulness to charity shops.  But if it didn't go into the trash it could re-enter the market.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Good news! Getting my refund for the fake Prada and do bot have to send it back (she would definitely resell it). Question now is, what do I do with it? If I donate it, someone would buy it and maybe try to resell it…don’t want that. I won’t sell it, even as a fake. It is in too good of shape to trash. Any advice? Maybe a way to repurpose it?
> 
> BTW- I am out the $20 authenticator fee on the deal…chalk it up to lesson learned…at least I got the rest of my money back.


Brilliant news! I’m not sure with this as if I remember it has Prada written in the side. I’d probably destroy it or st least write fake in marker pen inside it. Not everyone is as knowledgeable as you. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I am! The first bag I bought that got cancelled was this same bag in black. I would have loved that….but I love this one too!


It’s great you found this! It’s very summery. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I like the white version.





DME said:


> My first instinct was pink (because it is you, after all!), but the white is what really gets my vote. You have the Mini Alexa and I don’t think I’ve seen any white in your collection, hence my reasoning. It’s a great neutral and screams summer.





JenJBS said:


> Sometimes impulse buys end up being the best ones.
> The pink Coach.


I’ve puzzled order it all evening and all night and although I love the pink and it’s very me, I’ve reasoned like @DME says and ordered the white. I have many pink bags: mini Alexa, the Brioche and several others. White I don’t have at all. I’d been looking for white with SHW (aka the Gucci Marmont) and this is G/BHW but the Brioche covered being a neutral with its PHW. I’ve seen on Etsy that I can buy a chain for this little camera bag very inexpensively if I want to be able to jazz it up or I can use the resin strap but the main reason for buying this is to try out the trend with a logo strap anyway. This will mostly be a sumner / travel bag. It’s white so that means it might mark but because of its low price I’m not going to feel the need to baby it. I was worried about my Alexa in France with suncream and general stickiness! The white pebbled leather looks quite robust. 

So much for being a purse peace! I’m just too drawn by fashion trends and beautiful bags. If I had more funds both the Gucci Marmont (even several colours) and the Loewe Gate would be in my collection!


----------



## dcooney4

My step dad once gifted me a fake mini speedy . I explained to him about everything and after that he only shopped at Lv with me. The bag I also couldn’t throw away , so I gave it to my friends little girl to play with her dolls. I knew it would never make past her house . She was a natural little girl who got  to play in the yard with two German Shepards.   Though I think the Prada fake is to big for a tiny person.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Brilliant news! I’m not sure with this as if I remember it has Prada written in the side. I’d probably destroy it or st least write fake in marker pen inside it. Not everyone is as knowledgeable as you.
> 
> It’s great you found this! It’s very summery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve puzzled order it all evening and all night and although I love the pink and it’s very me, I’ve reasoned like @DME says and ordered the white. I have many pink bags: mini Alexa, the Brioche and several others. White I don’t have at all. I’d been looking for white with SHW (aka the Gucci Marmont) and this is G/BHW but the Brioche covered being a neutral with its PHW. I’ve seen on Etsy that I can buy a chain for this little camera bag very inexpensively if I want to be able to jazz it up or I can use the resin strap but the main reason for buying this is to try out the trend with a logo strap anyway. This will mostly be a sumner / travel bag. It’s white so that means it might mark but because of its low price I’m not going to feel the need to baby it. I was worried about my Alexa in France with suncream and general stickiness! The white pebbled leather looks quite robust.
> 
> So much for being a purse peace! I’m just too drawn by fashion trends and beautiful bags. If I had more funds both the Gucci Marmont (even several colours) and the Loewe Gate would be in my collection!



Congratulations on ordering the bag! Can’t wait to see mod shots once it arrives. It’s been a minute since I’ve purchased Coach, but I’ve always struggled with white bags and found theirs in the pebbled leather to be the perfect shade for my taste. White with just a slight gray undertone, whereas so many are either too bright white or skew beige. Keep us posted on how you like the logo strap!


----------



## DME

My stepmother was fond of gifting fakes. She prided herself on dragging my dad off the main streets when they traveled to China to buy fakes in the shops. She gave me an “LV” that was meant to be like the Vernis Pochette Accessoires and two “Burberry” pieces, one tote bag and one wallet, both in the canvas check that was all the rage back in the aughts. While the “LV” at least mimicked a current bag, I don’t believe either of the “Burberry” pieces did. I carried each maybe once or twice in her presence, then promptly offered them to a friend who couldn’t have cared less that they were fakes. I knew the friend wouldn’t resell to some poor, unsuspecting soul and that way I kept them out of the landfill. Had my DD been around at the time, I would have passed them on to her for play, so I love @dcooney4 ’s reply!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Can you remove the labels so it will become just a generic bag?


It’s embossed on the front with the Prada logo, so no. I am seeing a friend today who is a bag junkie like me…I will ask her if she or someone she knows would want it. The longer I have it, the less I want it in my house. If I can’t give it to someone who will not resell it, I think I am going to slash it and toss it.


----------



## Jereni

Away at a conference for a few days so catching up…



Cordeliere said:


> Your bag has handles that I consider to be the ideal length.  That length is not that easy to find.   That length works as hand carry or shoulder carry.  I like having one set of handles that do double duty.  Great find.



I agree, I love a handle length that enables a bag to be carried by hand as well as thrown over the shoulder. Best of both worlds.



dcooney4 said:


> Here are the Go Forth Goods bags I ordered the end of last month. Both have Crossbody straps that are not shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446565
> View attachment 5446566
> View attachment 5446566



Love that black bag! The leather looks divine.



BowieFan1971 said:


> The way I look at it, karma is telling me not to buy anything for Italy. This was the third bag I tried to buy. I am going to listen. Maybe I am meant to find it in Italy.



I’m so sorry the black bag was fake. Can’t believe this keeps happening to you! I vote to slash the bag and move on so that it can never re-enter the market.

Congrats on the beige Prada and I also hope you find a pretty bag in Italy!



BowieFan1971 said:


> Ax murderer…”But your honor, she shouldn’t have let me catch her and walk into my falling ax like that…” Argh…



I would have paid money for you to send that to her exactly like that.  



coffee2go said:


> It has been months since I bought a Celine Cabas Phantom, but it has been sitting in my closet almost all the time, since I work from home and I usually take smaller bags with me when going out. Tbh, I’ve been starting to feel bad for not using the bag, like I wasted my money or so, it was a bit an impulsive purchase after all… So yesterday, I’ve decided to take Cabas Phantom instead while running some errands and shopping… this bag is so great! Like the shoulder straps are soft, it’s really big (my is in small size) and fits everything I need. Even if I wasn’t using it right away, I’m really glad I got it, as Celine had a price increase recently and the bag now costs a 100€ more



Nice! I like the Cabas and keep thinking about getting one. 




Katinahat said:


> I’ve puzzled order it all evening and all night and although I love the pink and it’s very me, I’ve reasoned like @DME says and ordered the white. I have many pink bags: mini Alexa, the Brioche and several others. White I don’t have at all. I’d been looking for white with SHW (aka the Gucci Marmont) and this is G/BHW but the Brioche covered being a neutral with its PHW. I’ve seen on Etsy that I can buy a chain for this little camera bag very inexpensively if I want to be able to jazz it up or I can use the resin strap but the main reason for buying this is to try out the trend with a logo strap anyway. This will mostly be a sumner / travel bag. It’s white so that means it might mark but because of its low price I’m not going to feel the need to baby it. I was worried about my Alexa in France with suncream and general stickiness! The white pebbled leather looks quite robust.
> 
> So much for being a purse peace! I’m just too drawn by fashion trends and beautiful bags. If I had more funds both the Gucci Marmont (even several colours) and the Loewe Gate would be in my collection!



Yay I’m glad you got one of the Coach ones! I think they are cute. Plus with the white, you could also get that cool leather wrapped chain strap! They offer that in the white, or at least they did.


----------



## 880

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s embossed on the front with the Prada logo, so no. I am seeing a friend today who is a bag junkie like me…I will ask her if she or someone she knows would want it. The longer I have it, the less I want it in my house. If I can’t give it to someone who will not resell it, I think I am going to slash it and toss it.


I think someone on TPF  suggested just writing fake inside in sharpie and donating it


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> I think someone on TPF  suggested just writing fake inside in sharpie and donating it


It is black on the inside, so that wouldn’t have worked. My friend took it to give to her mom who is visiting…she will take it back to Sri Lanka with her and not resell. Problem solved!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Brilliant news! I’m not sure with this as if I remember it has Prada written in the side. I’d probably destroy it or st least write fake in marker pen inside it. Not everyone is as knowledgeable as you.
> 
> It’s great you found this! It’s very summery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve puzzled order it all evening and all night and although I love the pink and it’s very me, I’ve reasoned like @DME says and ordered the white. I have many pink bags: mini Alexa, the Brioche and several others. White I don’t have at all. I’d been looking for white with SHW (aka the Gucci Marmont) and this is G/BHW but the Brioche covered being a neutral with its PHW. I’ve seen on Etsy that I can buy a chain for this little camera bag very inexpensively if I want to be able to jazz it up or I can use the resin strap but the main reason for buying this is to try out the trend with a logo strap anyway. This will mostly be a sumner / travel bag. It’s white so that means it might mark but because of its low price I’m not going to feel the need to baby it. I was worried about my Alexa in France with suncream and general stickiness! The white pebbled leather looks quite robust.
> 
> So much for being a purse peace! I’m just too drawn by fashion trends and beautiful bags. If I had more funds both the Gucci Marmont (even several colours) and the Loewe Gate would be in my collection!


Wonderful! I have a white pebbled leather Coach bag that has held up beautifully.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> It’s embossed on the front with the Prada logo, so no. I am seeing a friend today who is a bag junkie like me…I will ask her if she or someone she knows would want it. The longer I have it, the less I want it in my house. If I can’t give it to someone who will not resell it, I think I am going to slash it and toss it.


Could you go creative with it? What about making a statement and stencelling an anti fake message all over the embossed Prada? It´s still a good leather bag in a nice shape and could be used- only not as what it is not: a Prada.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Could you go creative with it? What about making a statement and stencelling an anti fake message all over the embossed Prada? It´s still a good leather bag in a nice shape and could be used- only not as what it is not: a Prada.


It was just giving me bad vibes and I wanted it gone. Gave it to a friend who will give it to her mom…it will never be resold.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> It was just giving me bad vibes and I wanted it gone. Gave it to a friend who will give it to her mom…it will never be resold.


That´s a good solution! I understand about the bad vibes. The whole experience, especially the seller´s attitudewas awful. For your friend´s mum it will only be a nice leather bag and hopefully she will enjoy it in good health.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DH is funny...  he keeps telling me that black dress I embroidered is far too short to be a dress, but today told me I should totally wear a 60ies mini dress out??

Well, it´s a special dress to him.
He inherited it- or rather the suitcase it was in next to some more play-dress-up dresses- from an old aunt many years ago. He especially liked the mini dress in question.
It was small, too small for me anyway.... and I gave it to my then 12 year old DD over a decade ago. She actually wore it a while, then passed in on to her younger sister who quickly managed to split most seams, tear the lining and retire the dress to the floor of her wardrobe.
Last year DH remembered the dress and made me ask DD whether she still had it. She dutifully dug it out of a pile in the corner of the basement (I was totally amazed it hadn´t been thrown out long ago and puzzled by DH´s thinking my DD had the obilgation to keep it forever.) It went back home with me, got cleaned up and put aside. It was simply too small for me and not really my style.

Yesterday I found it buried in a pram under other "keep for further reference" kind of clothes. This time I saw a chance to make it fit and went to work.




With the help of generous gussets it fits me now (better than my "Olga", who is wearing a Burberry´s skirt underneath), but it´s really short...
At least DH is happy and finally acknowledged my altering skills.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Living the trailer trash with my small saddle and a Galliano denim skirt (with golden stars embellished on the behind.)


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Living the trailer trash with my small saddle and a Galliano denim skirt (with golden stars embellished on the behind.)
> 
> View attachment 5510835


Stunning! Love this!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Living the trailer trash with my small saddle and a Galliano denim skirt (with golden stars embellished on the behind.)
> 
> View attachment 5510835


You look so chic!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Living the trailer trash with my small saddle and a Galliano denim skirt (with golden stars embellished on the behind.)
> 
> View attachment 5510835


You look so good! The straight skirt fits you perfectly. It’s not easy to pull such things off (such skirts are not made for me as a pear shaped lady) but you look fabulous. 

Your mini dress is cute. Great alterations as always! I can see what you mean though. DD1 would love it but she’s a teenager and a UK size 4/6. She wore similar things on holiday in France.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Wonderful! I have a white pebbled leather Coach bag that has held up beautifully.


Thanks! That’s good to know. You have such a great Coach collection! Is it your most owned make or something else? As I like to buy new, I think they make lovely bags for very reasonable amounts especially if I what I like goes into the sales. *I wonder what it is that draws some of us to have a collection from one brand?* I have several Coach bags and of course my Mulberry collection. I’ve just started playing with the “My Collection” option. I’m thinking of adding more photos. 

I can’t wait for it to arrive. The order time is 5-7 days unfortunately. I could have bought the one in store to get it sooner but the strap had gone a bit fuzzy and they didn’t have a fresh one. I’m hoping an ordered one will look better. The straps on the other colours were fine so it should be okay.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> It was just giving me bad vibes and I wanted it gone. Gave it to a friend who will give it to her mom…it will never be resold.


Im sorry it was giving you bad vibes but I get that. I find lots of things too triggering to have around. Anything that reminds you of a bad experience can do that and this was a bad experience for you. The seller’s attitude was awful. I’m glad you found a solution that worked for you and your friend’s mum! That’s great she could take it, enjoy it, and won’t sell it on. Better than landfill when we are meant to be sustainable.

I guess there is nothing sustainable about bag collecting. Sustainable would mean only purchasing one bag and using it until it died. Something I did when I was younger. But, on the other hand, I purchase from sustainable brands and I keep my bags carefully to use repeatedly over many years. I don’t buy and use once and I don’t buy and never use items.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Living the trailer trash with my small saddle and a Galliano denim skirt (with golden stars embellished on the behind.)
> 
> View attachment 5510835


You look fantastic! Great job on the dress.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Had this on my eBay watch list and it dropped another 20%, less than a Coach outlet bag, so I pounced. She cleaned up beautifully. Corners and a few scratches touched up.
Fendi Selleria mini tote…the leather is amazing, hand stitched goodness!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Had this on my eBay watch list and it dropped another 20%, so I pounced. She cleaned up beautifully. Corners and a few scratches touched up.
> Fendi Selleria mini tote…the leather is amazing, hand stitched goodness!
> 
> View attachment 5515964


The tide has turned and you are lucking out.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Had this on my eBay watch list and it dropped another 20%, less than a Coach outlet bag, so I pounced. She cleaned up beautifully. Corners and a few scratches touched up.
> Fendi Selleria mini tote…the leather is amazing, hand stitched goodness!
> 
> View attachment 5515964


Beautiful shade of red.

What products do you use to clean up bags?


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> So more questions for you all.
> *As well as bags and leather what other accessories do you collect?
> What kind of cosmetics do you buy?  Are there brands you favour? *



I don’t know if I’d call it collecting, but I’m a sucker for delicate gold jewelry these days, esp when made by less well-known independent designers.

Jennie Kwon is probably my favorite:





Followed by Sofia Zakia:





Another designer I love is Sofia Kaman from Santa Monica. Her designs are wonderfully vintage and fresh at the same time.


----------



## juju2016

880 said:


> Stunning! Love this!


Trailer trash? Wow.


----------



## 880

juju2016 said:


> Trailer trash? Wow.


@cowgirlsboots 

@Katinahat , I agree with @whateve re the durability of white pebbled leather


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Thanks! That’s good to know. You have such a great Coach collection! Is it your most owned make or something else? As I like to buy new, I think they make lovely bags for very reasonable amounts especially if I what I like goes into the sales. *I wonder what it is that draws some of us to have a collection from one brand?* I have several Coach bags and of course my Mulberry collection. I’ve just started playing with the “My Collection” option. I’m thinking of adding more photos.
> 
> I can’t wait for it to arrive. The order time is 5-7 days unfortunately. I could have bought the one in store to get it sooner but the strap had gone a bit fuzzy and they didn’t have a fresh one. I’m hoping an ordered one will look better. The straps on the other colours were fine so it should be okay.


Thank you! Coach is the majority of my collection. I think part of it is that I feel comfortable there. I have friends in the Coach forum and feel like an intruder when I venture into some other parts of tpf. I found the forum after I bought a fake Coach on ebay. 

The reason I was shopping for Coach on ebay was because my teenage daughter had spent money from her first job buying a Coach bag at the boutique. I felt that was way too much money for her to spend and wanted to show her she could get something as nice on ebay for a lot less. I did find some bargains on ebay but also some fakes. I realized I didn't know enough to know what was fake so I joined the forum. I got tempted by reveals and started buying things at the boutique. Then I got interested in vintage and had to learn how to authenticate in order to build my collection.

I have some other brands. Premier brands I usually buy second hand due to the prices. I feel comfortable buying Balenciaga and BV used because the authenticators are so nice. I stay away from some brands because I can't get them authenticated on the forum. When shopping new, I feel most comfortable spending around $300 or less, which is why I have a lot of contemporary brands. I am a bargain hunter at heart so I shop at outlets often.

I hope you love your new Coach purse. If it ships from the warehouse, usually they are new and perfectly wrapped, but if they are shipped from a store, you never know what you are going to get.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Beautiful shade of red.
> 
> What products do you use to clean up bags?


Unscented baby wipes
Magic Eraser for coated canvas
Clean white eraser for leather, especially vachetta 
Soft toothbrush 
Leather conditioner-preferably AppleCare or Cadillac applied with a microfiber cloth 

I start with the mildest product with light pressure. I will do a little, let it dry and repeat. Sometimes I need to work on a bag a little at a time over a few days. Depends on the bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Unscented baby wipes
> Magic Eraser for coated canvas
> Clean white eraser for leather, especially vachetta
> Soft toothbrush
> Leather conditioner-preferably AppleCare or Cadillac applied with a microfiber cloth
> 
> I start with the mildest product with light pressure. I will do a little, let it dry and repeat. Sometimes I need to work on a bag a little at a time over a few days. Depends on the bag.


You certainly have the process down.

Is "clean white eraser" a brand?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> I don’t know if I’d call it collecting, but I’m a sucker for delicate gold jewelry these days, esp when made by less well-known independent designers.
> 
> Jennie Kwon is probably my favorite:
> View attachment 5510752
> 
> View attachment 5510753
> 
> 
> Followed by Sofia Zakia:
> View attachment 5510754
> 
> View attachment 5510755
> 
> 
> Another designer I love is Sofia Kaman from Santa Monica. Her designs are wonderfully vintage and fresh at the same time.
> View attachment 5516005
> 
> View attachment 5516006
> 
> View attachment 5516007


Love the vine looking band on the last one.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Thank you! Coach is the majority of my collection. I think part of it is that I feel comfortable there. I have friends in the Coach forum and feel like an intruder when I venture into some other parts of tpf. I found the forum after I bought a fake Coach on ebay.
> 
> The reason I was shopping for Coach on ebay was because my teenage daughter had spent money from her first job buying a Coach bag at the boutique. I felt that was way too much money for her to spend and wanted to show her she could get something as nice on ebay for a lot less. I did find some bargains on ebay but also some fakes. I realized I didn't know enough to know what was fake so I joined the forum. I got tempted by reveals and started buying things at the boutique. Then I got interested in vintage and had to learn how to authenticate in order to build my collection.
> 
> I have some other brands. Premier brands I usually buy second hand due to the prices. I feel comfortable buying Balenciaga and BV used because the authenticators are so nice. I stay away from some brands because I can't get them authenticated on the forum. When shopping new, I feel most comfortable spending around $300 or less, which is why I have a lot of contemporary brands. I am a bargain hunter at heart so I shop at outlets often.
> 
> I hope you love your new Coach purse. If it ships from the warehouse, usually they are new and perfectly wrapped, but if they are shipped from a store, you never know what you are going to get.


How did you figure out that first fake on ebay was a fake?


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Thank you! Coach is the majority of my collection. I think part of it is that I feel comfortable there. I have friends in the Coach forum and feel like an intruder when I venture into some other parts of tpf. I found the forum after I bought a fake Coach on ebay.
> 
> The reason I was shopping for Coach on ebay was because my teenage daughter had spent money from her first job buying a Coach bag at the boutique. I felt that was way too much money for her to spend and wanted to show her she could get something as nice on ebay for a lot less. I did find some bargains on ebay but also some fakes. I realized I didn't know enough to know what was fake so I joined the forum. I got tempted by reveals and started buying things at the boutique. Then I got interested in vintage and had to learn how to authenticate in order to build my collection.
> 
> I have some other brands. Premier brands I usually buy second hand due to the prices. I feel comfortable buying Balenciaga and BV used because the authenticators are so nice. I stay away from some brands because I can't get them authenticated on the forum. When shopping new, I feel most comfortable spending around $300 or less, which is why I have a lot of contemporary brands. I am a bargain hunter at heart so I shop at outlets often.
> 
> I hope you love your new Coach purse. If it ships from the warehouse, usually they are new and perfectly wrapped, but if they are shipped from a store, you never know what you are going to get.


Most of my bags cost $300 or less too, most under $200. Only 2 non-H were $500-600. Even my H bags were all under $2500. I just can’t pay retail for anything anymore! And certainly not for a mid-level bag when I can buy high end pre-loved for the same or less or a mid-level pre-loved for under $50. Since being the first/only person to have something or being on trend has never been important to me and I was taught to maximize value from the womb, buying brand new is not necessary for me, period. The only items I will only buy brand new is underwear, swimwear, socks, pillows and mattresses.
While I have had 2 bad experiences with fakes in the last week or so, in the last 2 years of buying pre-loved, literally dozens of bags and SLGs, I have only received about 4 fake items. Yes, I can spot a lot of fakes from just the listing photos and have learned where/how to research to verify, but I believe that if you buy from reputable sources, make sure you use methods and sites that protect your ability to get a refund, and listen to your instincts, you can very safely buy pre-loved and get some phenomenal deals. And the few times I did get stung, I learned something new to look for in the future, so even if I lost say $20 on an authentication fee, I got my money’s worth. I absolutely could not have the collection I have without buying pre-loved. Maybe one day I will pay retail for a bag and have the full experience, like I did with my coat in Paris. But given the choice between not having the bag because of retail pricing or having the bag but not getting the boutique experience, I will choose the bag! 
Also, if I paid retail and later sold the bag, it would kill me to lose money on it. With the deals I find on pre-loved, I can get all my money back or even make a profit, so I basically got to use the bag at no cost in exchange for the time and effort of cleaning it up. 
So all in all, buying pre-loved had been very worth it for me!


----------



## BowieFan1971

No, just a white rubber pencil eraser


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Had this on my eBay watch list and it dropped another 20%, less than a Coach outlet bag, so I pounced. She cleaned up beautifully. Corners and a few scratches touched up.
> Fendi Selleria mini tote…the leather is amazing, hand stitched goodness!
> 
> View attachment 5515964


What a beautiful red bag! You’re doing much better now. I’m pleased for you! 


Jereni said:


> I don’t know if I’d call it collecting, but I’m a sucker for delicate gold jewelry these days, esp when made by less well-known independent designers.
> 
> Jennie Kwon is probably my favorite:
> View attachment 5510752
> 
> View attachment 5510753
> 
> 
> Followed by Sofia Zakia:
> View attachment 5510754
> 
> View attachment 5510755
> 
> 
> Another designer I love is Sofia Kaman from Santa Monica. Her designs are wonderfully vintage and fresh at the same time.
> View attachment 5516005
> 
> View attachment 5516006
> 
> View attachment 5516007


These are simply gorgeous! What beautiful pieces to collect. Thanks for sharing them. 


whateve said:


> Thank you! Coach is the majority of my collection. I think part of it is that I feel comfortable there. I have friends in the Coach forum and feel like an intruder when I venture into some other parts of tpf. I found the forum after I bought a fake Coach on ebay.
> 
> The reason I was shopping for Coach on ebay was because my teenage daughter had spent money from her first job buying a Coach bag at the boutique. I felt that was way too much money for her to spend and wanted to show her she could get something as nice on ebay for a lot less. I did find some bargains on ebay but also some fakes. I realized I didn't know enough to know what was fake so I joined the forum. I got tempted by reveals and started buying things at the boutique. Then I got interested in vintage and had to learn how to authenticate in order to build my collection.
> 
> I have some other brands. Premier brands I usually buy second hand due to the prices. I feel comfortable buying Balenciaga and BV used because the authenticators are so nice. I stay away from some brands because I can't get them authenticated on the forum. When shopping new, I feel most comfortable spending around $300 or less, which is why I have a lot of contemporary brands. I am a bargain hunter at heart so I shop at outlets often.
> 
> I hope you love your new Coach purse. If it ships from the warehouse, usually they are new and perfectly wrapped, but if they are shipped from a store, you never know what you are going to get.


Thanks for this helpful information. You clearly know lots about the brand and it’s great you found those who can help you so you can avoid fakes now. I’m not there much but the Coach forum is very welcoming! I purchase new mostly in sales myself but don’t mind paying more for my favourite Mulberry pieces. My Coach pieces have all been about half price.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Most of my bags cost $300 or less too, most under $200. Only 2 non-H were $500-600. Even my H bags were all under $2500. I just can’t pay retail for anything anymore! And certainly not for a mid-level bag when I can buy high end pre-loved for the same or less or a mid-level pre-loved for under $50. Since being the first/only person to have something or being on trend has never been important to me and I was taught to maximize value from the womb, buying brand new is not necessary for me, period. The only items I will only buy brand new is underwear, swimwear, socks, pillows and mattresses.
> While I have had 2 bad experiences with fakes in the last week or so, in the last 2 years of buying pre-loved, literally dozens of bags and SLGs, I have only received about 4 fake items. Yes, I can spot a lot of fakes from just the listing photos and have learned where/how to research to verify, but I believe that if you buy from reputable sources, make sure you use methods and sites that protect your ability to get a refund, and listen to your instincts, you can very safely buy pre-loved and get some phenomenal deals. And the few times I did get stung, I learned something new to look for in the future, so even if I lost say $20 on an authentication fee, I got my money’s worth. I absolutely could not have the collection I have without buying pre-loved. Maybe one day I will pay retail for a bag and have the full experience, like I did with my coat in Paris. But given the choice between not having the bag because of retail pricing or having the bag but not getting the boutique experience, I will choose the bag!
> Also, if I paid retail and later sold the bag, it would kill me to lose money on it. With the deals I find on pre-loved, I can get all my money back or even make a profit, so I basically got to use the bag at no cost in exchange for the time and effort of cleaning it up.
> So all in all, buying pre-loved had been very worth it for me!


That is so impressive. You’ve made such amazing purchases with your preloved knowledge. I certainly can’t say that I’ve got my money back as I’ve bought everything new and never sold anything! Buyer’s regret does hit - my spreadsheet, although useful, totals what I’ve spent in black and white. However, afterall I’ve been through, I think that enjoying something which brings pleasure is important, however we each chose to do it. For some of us it’s preloved and others not but we all enjoy bags, our own and each other’s, whatever the brand. The sharing, supportive friendship and community of this thread is certainly part of that pleasure for me.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> What a beautiful red bag! You’re doing much better now. I’m pleased for you!
> 
> These are simply gorgeous! What beautiful pieces to collect. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> Thanks for this helpful information. You clearly know lots about the brand and it’s great you found those who can help you so you can avoid fakes now. I’m not there much but the Coach forum is very welcoming! I purchase new mostly in sales myself but don’t mind paying more for my favourite Mulberry pieces. My Coach pieces have all been about half price.
> 
> That is so impressive. You’ve made such amazing purchases with your preloved knowledge. I certainly can’t say that I’ve got my money back as I’ve bought everything new and never sold anything! Buyer’s regret does hit - my spreadsheet, although useful, totals what I’ve spent in black and white. However, afterall I’ve been through, I think that enjoying something which brings pleasure is important, however we each chose to do it. For some of us it’s preloved and others not but we all enjoy bags, our own and each other’s, whatever the brand. The sharing, supportive friendship and community of this thread is certainly part of that pleasure for me.


The pleasure we get from things we buy justifies the prices. I'm realizing this now with the remodel we did. Every day when I use the new things, it makes me happy. We replaced the faucets in our bathroom and today I got happy just by turning on the water.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> How did you figure out that first fake on ebay was a fake?


I can't remember. I don't think I realized it right away but it wasn't as nice as I expected so I started doing some research and found the forum. Then I realized that a lot of authenticating information you find on Google is wrong. When I returned the fake on ebay, the seller only gave me a partial refund, and even though I kept complaining, I never got the rest of my money.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> However, afterall I’ve been through, I think that enjoying something which brings pleasure is important, however we each chose to do it. For some of us it’s preloved and others not but we all enjoy bags, our own and each other’s, whatever the brand. The sharing, supportive friendship and community of this thread is certainly part of that pleasure for me.


Nicely put!  I agree -- love the camaraderie and love of bags in this thread!  I also wanted to say I am glad you decided on the white versus the pink bag (and I am someone who loves pink too).  Looking forward to pics!

My sister-in-law gave me her Florentine Cameron satchel which she found too heavy.  I love Dooney's florentine leather.  Will post pics sometime soon.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Dooney Florentine is some beautiful leather! Their bags are really well made, especially for the money, but they are heavy. I totally understand why they have a following…my sister and stepmother buy them exclusively. Enjoy yours! Look forward to the pics!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Dooney Florentine is some beautiful leather! Their bags are really well made, especially for the money, but they are heavy. I totally understand why they have a following…my sister and stepmother buy them exclusively. Enjoy yours! Look forward to the pics!


Thank you!  Yes, the bag is a bit heavy for me too, but I don't carry much so it should be okay.  I agree that their Florentine leather is beautiful!
And congrats on your latest acquisitions -- love the color and shape of that Prada in biscuit!  I am a fan of the dome-shaped satchel and am surprised I don't have one in my collection!


----------



## Jem131

jblended said:


> I've come to realize that this rough patch I've been in for so long really isn't normal. My mental health is shot and that's not okay. So, I'll be taking some time to seek some professional support and actually heal from my traumas instead of trying to bulldoze my way forward.
> If that sounds very sensible and grown up, then let me qualify it by explaining that my end goal is merely to find joy in picking out my bag for the day again- something I haven't been able to do for a looooong time!
> Before I go, though, I had to make sure to acknowledge and thank the members on this thread for your unwavering support, wonderful advice, and incomparable kindness. I would have been so far gone if not for you. You are some of the wisest and kindest people on the planet!
> Thank you for everything!
> Hoping you each find joy in every day, and that your bag collections get some lovin'! Back soon with a big smile, a better attitude, and perhaps some new quirky bags for eye-candy!


Sending you a big virtual hug. ((❤️))


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> . *I wonder what it is that draws some of us to have a collection from one brand?*


when I find something that works with my aesthetic and style, I tend to stick to it

at this point, I only want forever items

that‘s my justification for a collection from one or two brands 

@whateve, you may be most comfortable here or in the coach subforum, but your posts are well respected and loved throughout TPF


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> You look so good! The straight skirt fits you perfectly. It’s not easy to pull such things off (such skirts are not made for me as a pear shaped lady) but you look fabulous.
> 
> Your mini dress is cute. Great alterations as always! I can see what you mean though. DD1 would love it but she’s a teenager and a UK size 4/6. She wore similar things on holiday in France.


Thank you so much! I love that skirt. The label is so fun: bright gold with pretty shoes on it and I really like the embellishments on my behind (though I have to put a blanket on the car seat for not to scratch the leather)... back to the 2000s. It came from the sales section of a big online second hand shop... 8€ something... DH looked at it and told me: "you might fit into this or not..." Well, it´s 2000s stretchy (therefore might well fit a pear shape too) and it´s big anyway. I kind of can tell by photos what will fit or not. 

Haha, the mini... My DD wore it at 12 years old and to me it´s just that: a little girl dress. But the dress and I might share a birth year and I might give it a try at some point. It´s so short I can´t pick up anything from the floor without showing my underwear. So first learn how to move like a lady...

UK 4/6 is amazing. I certainly never was that small as a teenager. I´m back at my 16 year-old weight right now, so my measurements should be about the same too. UK 12 with luck...  

Thank you re the alteration! I´m really happy it turned out well (DH would have been p..d had I ruined it), even though the method I used goes by hatchet job. I was lucky to have the right kind of vintage fabric (hem of another dress from my true vintage remnants box) in a halfway suitable colour.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thanks! That’s good to know. You have such a great Coach collection! Is it your most owned make or something else? As I like to buy new, I think they make lovely bags for very reasonable amounts especially if I what I like goes into the sales. *I wonder what it is that draws some of us to have a collection from one brand?* I have several Coach bags and of course my Mulberry collection. I’ve just started playing with the “My Collection” option. I’m thinking of adding more photos.
> 
> I can’t wait for it to arrive. The order time is 5-7 days unfortunately. I could have bought the one in store to get it sooner but the strap had gone a bit fuzzy and they didn’t have a fresh one. I’m hoping an ordered one will look better. The straps on the other colours were fine so it should be okay.


Excited for you! From all the colours you showed us the white shouted your name imo.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Had this on my eBay watch list and it dropped another 20%, less than a Coach outlet bag, so I pounced. She cleaned up beautifully. Corners and a few scratches touched up.
> Fendi Selleria mini tote…the leather is amazing, hand stitched goodness!
> 
> View attachment 5515964



She´s so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> when I find something that works with my aesthetic and style, I tend to stick to it
> 
> at this point, I only want forever items
> 
> that‘s my justification for a collection from one or two brands
> 
> @whateve, you may be most comfortable here or in the coach subforum, but your posts are well respected and loved throughout TPF


Thank you for your sweet compliment!


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> UK 4/6 is amazing. I certainly never was that small as a teenager.* I´m back at my 16 year-old weight right now, *so my measurements should be about the same too. UK 12 with luck...


Amazing!  Good for you.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> The pleasure we get from things we buy justifies the prices. I'm realizing this now with the remodel we did. Every day when I use the new things, it makes me happy. We replaced the faucets in our bathroom and today I got happy just by turning on the water.


You are right! I’m so glad to hear that your remodel makes you happy! Those little things like taps make all the difference.  We redid the whole house 12 years ago when we moved in as it’s very old and needed gutting. We might do more work one day. I plan it in my head. One of two options bigger or smaller - we will probably do the smaller. New patio, French windows and remodel our outbuildings into an office/gym/spare bedroom. We have savings we don’t want to deplete but my dad was reminding me my inheritance would put it back and more. Horrible thought but he’s right. We need to start thinking about it. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Nicely put!  I agree -- love the camaraderie and love of bags in this thread!  I also wanted to say I am glad you decided on the white versus the pink bag (and I am someone who loves pink too).  Looking forward to pics!
> 
> My sister-in-law gave me her Florentine Cameron satchel which she found too heavy.  I love Dooney's florentine leather.  Will post pics sometime soon.


Thanks! I’ll post pics when it comes. Congratulations! Would love to see some pics! 


880 said:


> when I find something that works with my aesthetic and style, I tend to stick to it
> 
> at this point, I only want forever items
> 
> that‘s my justification for a collection from one or two brands
> 
> @whateve, you may be most comfortable here or in the coach subforum, but your posts are well respected and loved throughout TPF


Interesting you are buying with forever in mind too. It’s great you know your style! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much! I love that skirt. The label is so fun: bright gold with pretty shoes on it and I really like the embellishments on my behind (though I have to put a blanket on the car seat for not to scratch the leather)... back to the 2000s. It came from the sales section of a big online second hand shop... 8€ something... DH looked at it and told me: "you might fit into this or not..." Well, it´s 2000s stretchy (therefore might well fit a pear shape too) and it´s big anyway. I kind of can tell by photos what will fit or not.
> 
> Haha, the mini... My DD wore it at 12 years old and to me it´s just that: a little girl dress. But the dress and I might share a birth year and I might give it a try at some point. It´s so short I can´t pick up anything from the floor without showing my underwear. So first learn how to move like a lady...
> 
> UK 4/6 is amazing. I certainly never was that small as a teenager. I´m back at my 16 year-old weight right now, so my measurements should be about the same too. UK 12 with luck...
> 
> Thank you re the alteration! I´m really happy it turned out well (DH would have been p..d had I ruined it), even though the method I used goes by hatchet job. I was lucky to have the right kind of vintage fabric (hem of another dress from my true vintage remnants box) in a halfway suitable colour.


It’s a lovely skirt and fabulous you enjoy it so much! You look amazing - congratulations on getting to that weight. 

DD1 is only 5:1 and petite all over with tiny shoulder but not too thin. I was a very skinny teenager too but some of that came from my M who has given me a lifetime of disordered eating - one extreme to the other. I lost 35 pounds in 2020 by running and healthy eating. Then another 14 fell off when I wasn’t well. Currently, my meds have helped me put back on 28pounds and I’d love to lose 7 or even better 14 but the cravings are terrible and it slows my metabolism down. It’s very frustrating. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Excited for you! From all the colours you showed us the white shouted your name imo.


Thanks! Hopefully it will work out and I’ll love it when it arrives. I certainly liked it in store and I was wearing quite summery clothing due to the heat wave hitting Europe even making it this far north!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> You are right! I’m so glad to hear that your remodel makes you happy! Those little things like taps make all the difference.  We redid the whole house 12 years ago when we moved in as it’s very old and needed gutting. We might do more work one day. I plan it in my head. One of two options bigger or smaller - we will probably do the smaller. New patio, French windows and remodel our outbuildings into an office/gym/spare bedroom. We have savings we don’t want to deplete but my dad was reminding me my inheritance would put it back and more. Horrible thought but he’s right. We need to start thinking about it.
> 
> Thanks! I’ll post pics when it comes. Congratulations! Would love to see some pics!
> 
> Interesting you are buying with forever in mind too. It’s great you know your style!
> 
> It’s a lovely skirt and fabulous you enjoy it so much! You look amazing - congratulations on getting to that weight.
> 
> DD1 is only 5:1 and petite all over with tiny shoulder but not too thin. I was a very skinny teenager too but some of that came from my M who has given me a lifetime of disordered eating - one extreme to the other. I lost 35 pounds in 2020 by running and healthy eating. Then another 14 fell off when I wasn’t well. Currently, my meds have helped me put back on 28pounds and I’d love to lose 7 or even better 14 but the cravings are terrible and it slows my metabolism down. It’s very frustrating.
> 
> Thanks! Hopefully it will work out and I’ll love it when it arrives. I certainly liked it in store and I was wearing quite summery clothing due to the heat wave hitting Europe even making it this far north!


Do it sooner rather than later. I regret that we waited so long to do the remodel because we could have been enjoying it so much sooner. I didn't really hate my house but I'm surprised at how much happier I am by looking at it and using it every day. The rest of the house needs new carpets and painting, which is minor in comparison to everything we already did, but we haven't started it because it is hard to find someone who will move all the furniture and put it back.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> You are right! I’m so glad to hear that your remodel makes you happy! Those little things like taps make all the difference.  We redid the whole house 12 years ago when we moved in as it’s very old and needed gutting. We might do more work one day. I plan it in my head. One of two options bigger or smaller - we will probably do the smaller. New patio, French windows and remodel our outbuildings into an office/gym/spare bedroom. We have savings we don’t want to deplete but my dad was reminding me my inheritance would put it back and more. Horrible thought but he’s right. We need to start thinking about it.
> 
> Thanks! I’ll post pics when it comes. Congratulations! Would love to see some pics!
> 
> Interesting you are buying with forever in mind too. It’s great you know your style!
> 
> It’s a lovely skirt and fabulous you enjoy it so much! You look amazing - congratulations on getting to that weight.
> 
> DD1 is only 5:1 and petite all over with tiny shoulder but not too thin. I was a very skinny teenager too but some of that came from my M who has given me a lifetime of disordered eating - one extreme to the other. I lost 35 pounds in 2020 by running and healthy eating. Then another 14 fell off when I wasn’t well. Currently, my meds have helped me put back on 28pounds and I’d love to lose 7 or even better 14 but the cravings are terrible and it slows my metabolism down. It’s very frustrating.
> 
> Thanks! Hopefully it will work out and I’ll love it when it arrives. I certainly liked it in store and I was wearing quite summery clothing due to the heat wave hitting Europe even making it this far north!


Another vote for remodel sooner.   You are in the UK and maybe inflation there is not as bad as in the US.   I think it is reasonable to expect increasing worldwide inflation due to energy shortages and increased shipping costs.  Any project will cost you less the sooner you do it.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Another vote for remodel sooner.   You are in the UK and maybe inflation there is not as bad as in the US.   I think it is reasonable to expect increasing worldwide inflation due to energy shortages and increased shipping costs.  Any project will cost you less the sooner you do it.


Ours would have cost a lot less if we had done it in 2020. Prices were rising while we doing ours.


----------



## BowieFan1971

The people who we bought the house from reno’d into her dream kitchen right before they put it on the market, so I am the one who is getting to enjoy it, not her. Don’t wait…she should have been able to enjoy this kitchen too!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> The people who we bought the house from reno’d into her dream kitchen right before they put it on the market, so I am the one who is getting to enjoy it, not her. Don’t wait…she should have been able to enjoy this kitchen too!


Our neighbor is remodeling a lot of his house to prepare it for selling. You don't really know what the new owner is going to like.

Didn't you also remodel your old house shortly before you sold it? I thought I remembered you loving your kitchen.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Still trying to get used to the new site format!  I didn't realize the picture would be so huge! 
Anyway, here is the satchel I was given -- to me it's more of a fall color and I love the deep, earthy red-brown tone.  Made me think of Terracotta pots, those red-brown clay pots.  Trying to think of how I would wear it in summer, I dug out a 10 year old top of mine with beads at the neckline, which I thought kind of went with the earthy vibe of the bag.  Maybe I will wear it with a short black skirt and castaner-style woven wedges...still pulling things out and trying them out to see what works.  
I am also wearing Guerlain's Terracotta Voile d'Ete perfume today.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Our neighbor is remodeling a lot of his house to prepare it for selling. You don't really know what the new owner is going to like.
> 
> Didn't you also remodel your old house shortly before you sold it? I thought I remembered you loving your kitchen.


We weren’t planning to move when I foxed up the kitchen. And it only cost all of about $150. I got to enjoy it for a few months.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Still trying to get used to the new site format!  I didn't realize the picture would be so huge!
> Anyway, here is the satchel I was given -- to me it's more of a fall color and I love the deep, earthy red-brown tone.  Made me think of Terracotta pots, those red-brown clay pots.  Trying to think of how I would wear it in summer, I dug out a 10 year old top of mine with beads at the neckline, which I thought kind of went with the earthy vibe of the bag.  Maybe I will wear it with a short black skirt and castaner-style woven wedges...still pulling things out and trying them out to see what works.
> I am also wearing Guerlain's Terracotta Voile d'Ete perfume today.
> View attachment 5525579



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Our neighbor is remodeling a lot of his house to prepare it for selling. *You don't really know what the new owner is going to like.*
> 
> Didn't you also remodel your old house shortly before you sold it? I thought I remembered you loving your kitchen.


We remodeled our condo in LA.  Very slo-mo remodel.  Did it for ourselves, not to sell.  But then we decided to move out of state.  That wasn't in the plan.   (I loved that kitchen more than the one we put in the new custom home). The new owners of the condo tore out $35,000 worth of solid cherry cabinets and did Asian theme remodel.   Then they sold 2 years later.    (I felt so sad when I saw in their real estate listing what they did to the kitchen that I loved so much.)   

Moral of the story:   Do it for you own enjoyment and stay a long time and ENJOY it a lot.  The pandemic certainly taught us the importance of living in a nurturing space that is the way you want it.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> We remodeled our condo in LA.  Very slo-mo remodel.  Did it for ourselves, not to sell.  But then we decided to move out of state.  That wasn't in the plan.   (I loved that kitchen more than the one we put in the new custom home). The new owners of the condo tore out $35,000 worth of solid cherry cabinets and did Asian theme remodel.   Then they sold 2 years later.    (I felt so sad when I saw in their real estate listing what they did to the kitchen that I loved so much.)
> 
> Moral of the story:   Do it for you own enjoyment and stay a long time and ENJOY it a lot.  The pandemic certainly taught us the importance of living in a nurturing space that is the way you want it.


Something similar happened with the last house we sold. That was our dream house. We designed it ourselves (with the help of an architect). The new owners tore out a lot of it and also did a lot of things to the property that ruined it in our opinion.

I love cherry! I would have loved your cabinets. I'm happy I didn't go with white cabinets everywhere even though that seems to be the "in" thing.


----------



## Cordeliere

I have a "where did it go?" question.   Years ago, people could post their collection on their profile page and could make it private or public.   Is that gone?   I would be happy to post my collection under the circumstances that I could allow people I know to view it.   Doing a thread in the bag showcase forum feels a little too public for my comfort.  Am I just missing the how to get there directions?


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I have a "where did it go?" question.   Years ago, people could post their collection on their profile page and could make it private or public.   Is that gone?   I would be happy to post my collection under the circumstances that I could allow people I know to view it.   Doing a thread in the bag showcase forum feels a little too public for my comfort.  Am I just missing the how to get there directions?


I'm not sure but it might be under the media tab. It gives you the option to add an album.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Something similar happened with the last house we sold. That was our dream house. We designed it ourselves (with the help of an architect). The new owners tore out a lot of it and also did a lot of things to the property that ruined it in our opinion.
> 
> I love cherry! I would have loved your cabinets. I'm happy I didn't go with white cabinets everywhere even though that seems to be the "in" thing.


Do you miss your dream home?


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Do you miss your dream home?


Yes! It was gorgeous! We had acreage and our own lake. We left most of it natural. I loved hiking around it and taking pictures of the wildlife. DH went fishing every day. The new owners are horse people so they cut horse trails every where.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I'm not sure but it might be under the media tab. It gives you the option to add an album.


Media tab.  Who knew that was there.  Those albums are not what I remember.   What is the point of those albums?     What I remember probably went away in some forum update.   Not all updates are improvements.


How do other people feel about sharing their collections publicly?  I am ok with posting a bag in a thread here and there, but I worry that posting my collection might set me up for theft.   A fitness trainer that I follow on instagram was just robbed while sleeping.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Yes! It was gorgeous! We had acreage and our own lake. We left most of it natural. I loved hiking around it and taking pictures of the wildlife. DH went fishing every day. The new owners are horse people so they cut horse trails every where.


Sounds wonderful.  But you are in your dream location now.   Not to mention you have a tortoise.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Sounds wonderful.  But you are in your dream location now.   Not to mention you have a tortoise.


I'm not in my dream location now. The only thing that is probably better about where we are now is that we are closer to medical care, which is important now that we are getting older. I got the tortoise when we still lived at the other house but when he was small we kept him indoors most of the time. This is probably better for him since our yard is fenced and there aren't any predators.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Something similar happened with the last house we sold. That was our dream house. We designed it ourselves (with the help of an architect). The new owners tore out a lot of it and also did a lot of things to the property that ruined it in our opinion.
> 
> I love cherry! I would have loved your cabinets. I'm happy I didn't go with white cabinets everywhere even though that seems to be the "in" thing.


The people who bought our house are doing stupid things too, like painting over solid wood trim and removing hardwoods but keeping pine trees. They also removed a blueberry bush I had planted for my husband that just hit its prime last year…they missed out! They are turning the house into trendy mid century modern, which is on its way out. In 5 years or less, their house will be outdated! LOL

I myself LOVE white kitchens, whether they are in or not. Not 100% white everything, like the trend now, but white cabinets for sure. To me, it makes the kitchen a bright, cheerful place to be (I spend a lot of time in mine) no matter how much natural light the room gets and they are easier to keep clean than wood cabinets. My old house had mid-toned wood ones, but this kitchen has white ones and I love it! Bright even at 7:30 at night and on the shaded side of the house.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> The people who bought our house is doing stupid things too, like painting over solid wood trim and removing hardwoods but keeping pine trees. They also removed a blueberry bush I had planted for my husband that just hit its prime last year…they missed out! They are turning the house into trendy mid century modern, which is on its way out. In 5 years or less, their house will be outdated! LOL
> 
> I myself LOVE white kitchens, whether they are in or not. Not 100% white everything, like the trend now, but white cabinets for sure. To me, it makes the kitchen a bright, cheerful place to be (I spend a lot of time in mine) no matter how much natural light the room gets and they are easier to keep clean than wood cabinets. My old house had mid-toned wood ones, but this kitchen has white ones and I love it!


When we built our house, we had to watch every penny.   We have very pretty wood cabinets and black granite, but I would have preferred white cabinets.  They were more expensive and we didn't want the expense of the upgrade.  I was a participant on a local forum that had a bunch of realtors on it.  I asked for their advice on selecting classic finishes that never go out of style.   It was helpful.  But I still wish we could have gotten white cabinets.

Our next door neighbors just tore out their oak cabinets and did a white kitchen with white granite.  It is the prettiest kitchen I have ever seen.  Beats out the designer ones on Houzz.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> When we built our house, we had to watch every penny.   We have very pretty wood cabinets and black granite, but I would have preferred white cabinets.  They were more expensive and we didn't want the expense of the upgrade.  I was a participant on a local forum that had a bunch of realtors on it.  I asked for their advice on selecting classic finishes that never go out of style.   It was helpful.  But I still wish we could have gotten white cabinets.
> 
> Our next door neighbors just tore out their oak cabinets and did a white kitchen with white granite.  It is the prettiest kitchen I have ever seen.  Beats out the designer ones on Houzz.


Wood cabinets in the right house look amazing. They belonged in our old  house because of all the wood trim and cedar. A house we put an offer on had a kitchen that was open to the family room and had espresso cabinets that were perfect with the feel of the rest of the house. Both homes would have looked stupid with white cabinets…would have ruined the flow. Sometimes wood is the better choice. What looked stupid in our old house was the dark tile floors and rust colored tile backsplash someone else had put in…the room had only one small window over the sink that was on the side of the house and completely shaded. It was like a cave in there!!!! That’s why I fell in love with the kitchen I have now so much…so open and bright!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> The people who bought our house are doing stupid things too, like painting over solid wood trim and removing hardwoods but keeping pine trees. They also removed a blueberry bush I had planted for my husband that just hit its prime last year…they missed out! They are turning the house into trendy mid century modern, which is on its way out. In 5 years or less, their house will be outdated! LOL
> 
> I myself LOVE white kitchens, whether they are in or not. Not 100% white everything, like the trend now, but white cabinets for sure. To me, it makes the kitchen a bright, cheerful place to be (I spend a lot of time in mine) no matter how much natural light the room gets and they are easier to keep clean than wood cabinets. My old house had mid-toned wood ones, but this kitchen has white ones and I love it! Bright even at 7:30 at night and it n the shaded side of the house.
> 
> View attachment 5530713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530714


Your kitchen is gorgeous! Those windows are amazing! The cabinets have more detail than the simple Shaker style that is popular now. I put white cabinets in the pantry and laundry room. I love them. I think it might have been too much of the same thing to put them in the kitchen too. 

Our living room has a beamed ceiling that I think was originally stained wood. Previous owners painted it white. I know they did it to make the room brighter but I wish I could see what it looked like before.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wood cabinets in the right house look amazing. They belonged in our old  house because of all the wood trim and cedar. A house we put an offer on had a kitchen that was open to the family room and had espresso cabinets that were perfect with the feel of the rest of the house. Both homes would have looked stupid with white cabinets…would have ruined the flow. Sometimes wood is the better choice. What looked stupid in our old house was the dark tile floors and rust colored tile backsplash someone else had put in…the room had only one small window over the sink that was on the side of the house and completely shaded. It was like a cave in there!!!! That’s why I fell in love with the kitchen I have now so much…so open and bright!


That explains why I'm glad I put in stained cabinets in the kitchen. It is an open floor plan and just flows much better with the rest of the house.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> The people who bought our house are doing stupid things too, like painting over solid wood trim and removing hardwoods but keeping pine trees. They also removed a blueberry bush I had planted for my husband that just hit its prime last year…they missed out! They are turning the house into trendy mid century modern, which is on its way out. In 5 years or less, their house will be outdated! LOL
> 
> I myself LOVE white kitchens, whether they are in or not. Not 100% white everything, like the trend now, but white cabinets for sure. To me, it makes the kitchen a bright, cheerful place to be (I spend a lot of time in mine) no matter how much natural light the room gets and they are easier to keep clean than wood cabinets. My old house had mid-toned wood ones, but this kitchen has white ones and I love it! Bright even at 7:30 at night and it n the shaded side of the house.
> 
> View attachment 5530713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530714


Those windows are the bomb!   And the wood floors!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Your kitchen is gorgeous! Those windows are amazing! The cabinets have more detail than the simple Shaker style that is popular now. I put white cabinets in the pantry and laundry room. I love them. I think it might have been too much of the same thing to put them in the kitchen too.
> 
> Our living room has a beamed ceiling that I think was originally stained wood. Previous owners painted it white. I know they did it to make the room brighter but I wish I could see what it looked like before.


Thank you! We have white cabinets in the laundry and pantry area too. It’s a trim heavy house and very traditional. Shaker cabinets would not have worked in here. I am very happy with the choices the previous owner made overall…If it had been me, I would not have done a grey island and would have done a wood countertop, painted a warm color instead of pale grey, but I still like it as is. Maybe I will eventually paint the walls a sand or warmer taupe color and the island a cooler darker blue. But later….


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Media tab.  Who knew that was there.  Those albums are not what I remember.   What is the point of those albums?     What I remember probably went away in some forum update.   Not all updates are improvements.
> 
> 
> How do other people feel about sharing their collections publicly?  I am ok with posting a bag in a thread here and there, but I worry that posting my collection might set me up for theft.   A fitness trainer that I follow on instagram was just robbed while sleeping.


I´m not too sure about showing everything at once. I mean I don´t own any really expensive bags, but still...  and everything we show on here is fairly public. I don´t know whether pictures will even show up in google searches. 

I have a website for my pram collection, which is fairly big. I don´t tell my exact location - when you put in some effort you can certainly figure it out, though- and didn´t have any trouble in all the years I´ve been very openly showing my prams. Many people obviouslythink I´m a reseller and ask prices or do not think that I actually still own all the prams on my website. That´s good.  
But I had people steal my photos- which do turn up in google searches- and actually sell photo books of them on ebay. Oops... this felt strange. Sometimes I see my pictures turn up on Facebook, posted by other people, who took them off google. 

Handbags seem far more personal to me than my prams. I don´t think I´d be comfortable with a full collection album (many photos taken in the chaos of my home) out in the open. Who isn´t nto bags might think they are worth far more than they are.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! We have white cabinets in the laundry and pantry area too. It’s a trim heavy house and very traditional. Shaker cabinets would not have worked in here. I am very happy with the choices the previous owner made overall…If it had been me, I would not have done a grey island and would have done a wood countertop, painted a warm color instead of pale grey, but I still like it as is. Maybe I will eventually paint the walls a sand or warmer taupe color and the island a cooler darker blue. But later….
> 
> View attachment 5530815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530816


The wood floors add a lot of warmth. 

I had a lot of trouble picking the paint color. The first color I picked was horrible - it looked like pancake batter. I'm glad we spent the extra money to have them redo it. I ended up with a neutral pink that looks great. I love it so much I may do a lot of the rest of the house in it. The interior of most of the house was painted by the previous owner a grayish white that just looks dirty. I had the laundry room painted bright yellow, which is so cheery.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> The wood floors add a lot of warmth.
> 
> I had a lot of trouble picking the paint color. The first color I picked was horrible - it looked like pancake batter. I'm glad we spent the extra money to have them redo it. I ended up with a neutral pink that looks great. I love it so much I may do a lot of the rest of the house in it. The interior of most of the house was painted by the previous owner a grayish white that just looks dirty. I had the laundry room painted bright yellow, which is so cheery.


While I really don’t like yellow as a color, I do like yellowish/golden shades for walls. They take whatever bit of light a room gets and just set it off with a beautiful glow! I have thought about a pale, buttery yellow for my kitchen…if I ever get around to painting the island I will for sure! Not a fan of grey walls…

I love the sound of neutral pink walls! There are some beautiful shades of pink paint out there…I think it is more versatile than people think. Much like a blush handbag is.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m not too sure about showing everything at once. I mean I don´t own any really expensive bags, but still...  and everything we show on here is fairly public. I don´t know whether pictures will even show up in google searches.
> 
> I have a website for my pram collection, which is fairly big. I don´t tell my exact location - when you put in some effort you can certainly figure it out, though- and didn´t have any trouble in all the years I´ve been very openly showing my prams. Many people obviouslythink I´m a reseller and ask prices or do not think that I actually still own all the prams on my website. That´s good.
> But I had people steal my photos- which do turn up in google searches- and actually sell photo books of them on ebay. Oops... this felt strange. Sometimes I see my pictures turn up on Facebook, posted by other people, who took them off google.
> 
> Handbags seem far more personal to me than my prams. I don´t think I´d be comfortable with a full collection album (many photos taken in the chaos of my home) out in the open. Who isn´t nto bags might think they are worth far more than they are.


A woman who lived in the next block was robbed a few years ago.  She came from a prominent family and had a lot of jewelry that she inherited.   I didn't know that but someone did.  Someone broke in when she walked to the grocery store a block away and stole $200,000 in jewelry and her husband's antique guns.  She was a stay at home person, so someone had to be watching to time that theft when she was only gone about 20 minutes.  Hers was an old home without a security system, but still.  

Like you, if someone wanted to do the work to figure it out, they might be able to figure out who and where I am by things I have said.  And I don't think my collection is worth stealing because it would be so difficult to resell, but someone might think it is worth more than it is.  Also, the US is in the middle of a crime wave.  I can't decide if I am being paranoid or prudent.  

It doesn't help my sense of security that when I first moved here and I participated in the local forum, I had a troll who was obsessed with me.   He claimed I was drunk at a restaurant  that was only a block from my house which was pretty creepy.  It was a restaurant I didn't like and didn't frequent. I am actually pretty sure DH and I ran into the troll at a different bar long after he was always attacking me online.   I think it was him because the guy at the bar told the same kind of stories about his identity as the online troll.   I figure if that guy could nail my neighborhood, a thief could.  

I want to share my collection with you on this thread, but don't want to call attention to my stuff.  That is why I wish the limited viewing collection feature was still part of the profile page.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> The wood floors add a lot of warmth.
> 
> I had a lot of trouble picking the paint color. The first color I picked was horrible - it looked like pancake batter. I'm glad we spent the extra money to have them redo it. I ended up with a neutral pink that looks great. I love it so much I may do a lot of the rest of the house in it. The interior of most of the house was painted by the previous owner a grayish white that just looks dirty. I had the laundry room painted bright yellow, which is so cheery.


Paint selection is so hard.  I get samples and do paint tests, and things still come out looking very different.  Congrats on getting a winner.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> A woman who lived in the next block was robbed a few years ago.  She came from a prominent family and had a lot of jewelry that she inherited.   I didn't know that but someone did.  Someone broke in when she walked to the grocery store a block away and stole $200,000 in jewelry and her husband's antique guns.  She was a stay at home person, so someone had to be watching to time that theft when she was only gone about 20 minutes.  Hers was an old home without a security system, but still.
> 
> Like you, if someone wanted to do the work to figure it out, they might be able to figure out who and where I am by things I have said.  And I don't think my collection is worth stealing because it would be so difficult to resell, but someone might think it is worth more than it is.  Also, the US is in the middle of a crime wave.  I can't decide if I am being paranoid or prudent.
> 
> It doesn't help my sense of security that when I first moved here and I participated in the local forum, I had a troll who was obsessed with me.   He claimed I was drunk at a restaurant  that was only a block from my house which was pretty creepy.  It was a restaurant I didn't like and didn't frequent. I am actually pretty sure DH and I ran into the troll at a different bar long after he was always attacking me online.   I think it was him because the guy at the bar told the same kind of stories about his identity as the online troll.   I figure if that guy could nail my neighborhood, a thief could.
> 
> I want to share my collection with you on this thread, but don't want to call attention to my stuff.  That is why I wish the limited viewing collection feature was still part of the profile page.



That robbery sounds like family or someone familiar with the property and contents, like a maid, repair person, etc. was involved…I doubt you would have something like that happen from posting pics of bags on here. And even if somebody was casing on here, there are much bigger and more expensive collections than yours openly posted here that they could target that include other items like jewelry, etc. So many people like to brag. I can understand your caution, though….that troll situation had to be pretty scary!


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I have a "where did it go?" question.   Years ago, people could post their collection on their profile page and could make it private or public.   Is that gone?   I would be happy to post my collection under the circumstances that I could allow people I know to view it.   Doing a thread in the bag showcase forum feels a little too public for my comfort.  Am I just missing the how to get there directions?





whateve said:


> I'm not sure but it might be under the media tab. It gives you the option to add an album.


I just did it a few days ago. I’m not sure if you guys can see it under my name - it says My Collection. I saw someone else had done it. I found it by  clicking on _my picture_ on the _top right_, then by clicking on the _third icon_ along (bell, envelope then _person/settings_). Underneath it says _My Collection. _I assume you can see it because there doesn’t seem to be anyway to make it private.


Cordeliere said:


> Media tab.  Who knew that was there.  Those albums are not what I remember.   What is the point of those albums?     What I remember probably went away in some forum update.   Not all updates are improvements.
> 
> 
> How do other people feel about sharing their collections publicly?  I am ok with posting a bag in a thread here and there, but I worry that posting my collection might set me up for theft.   A fitness trainer that I follow on instagram was just robbed while sleeping.


I hadn’t even thought of this.


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m not too sure about showing everything at once. I mean I don´t own any really expensive bags, but still...  and everything we show on here is fairly public. I don´t know whether pictures will even show up in google searches.
> 
> I have a website for my pram collection, which is fairly big. I don´t tell my exact location - when you put in some effort you can certainly figure it out, though- and didn´t have any trouble in all the years I´ve been very openly showing my prams. Many people obviouslythink I´m a reseller and ask prices or do not think that I actually still own all the prams on my website. That´s good.
> But I had people steal my photos- which do turn up in google searches- and actually sell photo books of them on ebay. Oops... this felt strange. Sometimes I see my pictures turn up on Facebook, posted by other people, who took them off google.
> 
> Handbags seem far more personal to me than my prams. I don´t think I´d be comfortable with a full collection album (many photos taken in the chaos of my home) out in the open. Who isn´t nto bags might think they are worth far more than they are.


I’m feeling a bit worried now. I’m not sure if anyone could work out who I am IRL but I guess they’d have to know me and read a lot of my posts together. I’ve not given my exact location but a general one, I’ve said where I am on holiday etc. I’ve posted loads of pictures of me but always remove hide my face. What do you think?


Cordeliere said:


> A woman who lived in the next block was robbed a few years ago.  She came from a prominent family and had a lot of jewelry that she inherited.   I didn't know that but someone did.  Someone broke in when she walked to the grocery store a block away and stole $200,000 in jewelry and her husband's antique guns.  She was a stay at home person, so someone had to be watching to time that theft when she was only gone about 20 minutes.  Hers was an old home without a security system, but still.
> 
> Like you, if someone wanted to do the work to figure it out, they might be able to figure out who and where I am by things I have said.  And I don't think my collection is worth stealing because it would be so difficult to resell, but someone might think it is worth more than it is.  Also, the US is in the middle of a crime wave.  I can't decide if I am being paranoid or prudent.
> 
> It doesn't help my sense of security that when I first moved here and I participated in the local forum, I had a troll who was obsessed with me.   He claimed I was drunk at a restaurant  that was only a block from my house which was pretty creepy.  It was a restaurant I didn't like and didn't frequent. I am actually pretty sure DH and I ran into the troll at a different bar long after he was always attacking me online.   I think it was him because the guy at the bar told the same kind of stories about his identity as the online troll.   I figure if that guy could nail my neighborhood, a thief could.
> 
> I want to share my collection with you on this thread, but don't want to call attention to my stuff.  That is why I wish the limited viewing collection feature was still part of the profile page.


I totally agree. I actually wish we had to sign in to see everything so it was possible to limit to members only.


BowieFan1971 said:


> That robbery sounds like family or someone familiar with the property and contents, like a maid, repair person, etc. was involved…I doubt you would have something like that happen from posting pics of bags on here. And even if somebody was casing on here, there are much bigger and more expensive collections than yours openly posted here that they could target that include other items like jewelry, etc. So many people like to brag. I can understand your caution, though….that troll situation had to be pretty scary!


Yes, I agree it’s more likely to be someone who knows them.

I’m beginning to wonder if I should remove what I put up. It’s actually not that I’m afraid anyone identifies me to steal my bags. I think I’m more at risk from casual break in than from identifying me. I don’t have anything really expensive and there are far more valuable houses near by with flash cars outside which we don’t have. We manage with one functional family car which we will keep going for ages. Occasionally we need two cars but we hire one or use taxis as it’s so rare that it’s much more cost effective. DH and I think nothing of walking 5km to get somewhere.

Anyway, back on point, my bigger fear of identification is that I’ve been very open with you guys about somethings that I’m more cautious about in public. My personal issues are not things I’d share if I thought people would work out who am I. I often panic I’ve said too much but I’ve had members pm me to share their own experiences so I feel its a mutually good thing to do. It’s cathartic and supportive for me as you are all such wonderful TPF friends. It’s a great “life” thread.

I’m not ashamed of who I am and who I’ve been but it’s taken me a long time to get here. My close friends mostly know but only a couple of family members and immediate colleagues and it’s not something I go about sharing openly with everyone. I’d be mortified if someone I knew worked me out from reading this. It would hit all my buttons of control issues.

Ive removed the photos but should I remove the whole collection?


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> Do it sooner rather than later. I regret that we waited so long to do the remodel because we could have been enjoying it so much sooner. I didn't really hate my house but I'm surprised at how much happier I am by looking at it and using it every day. The rest of the house needs new carpets and painting, which is minor in comparison to everything we already did, but we haven't started it because it is hard to find someone who will move all the furniture and put it back.





Cordeliere said:


> Another vote for remodel sooner.   You are in the UK and maybe inflation there is not as bad as in the US.   I think it is reasonable to expect increasing worldwide inflation due to energy shortages and increased shipping costs.  Any project will cost you less the sooner you do it.





whateve said:


> Ours would have cost a lot less if we had done it in 2020. Prices were rising while we doing ours.





BowieFan1971 said:


> The people who we bought the house from reno’d into her dream kitchen right before they put it on the market, so I am the one who is getting to enjoy it, not her. Don’t wait…she should have been able to enjoy this kitchen too!


You all had me talking to DH last night about this. I think our aim for 2023 will be to get an architect to draw up plans. We don’t want to do much. Just French windows out our dining room and a new patio but also to convert our small very old outbuilding into one useable outdoor room. Probably won’t get done until 2024 at the earliest as we need some funds to mature.


whateve said:


> Our neighbor is remodeling a lot of his house to prepare it for selling. You don't really know what the new owner is going to like.
> 
> Didn't you also remodel your old house shortly before you sold it? I thought I remembered you loving your kitchen.


I completely agree. I put a lovely (if tiny) kitchen in our last house. They pulled it straight out. The granite worktop cost a fortune.


BowieFan1971 said:


> We weren’t planning to move when I foxed up the kitchen. And it only cost all of about $150. I got to enjoy it for a few months.


That’s amazing! How did you do it for so little?


Cordeliere said:


> We remodeled our condo in LA.  Very slo-mo remodel.  Did it for ourselves, not to sell.  But then we decided to move out of state.  That wasn't in the plan.   (I loved that kitchen more than the one we put in the new custom home). The new owners of the condo tore out $35,000 worth of solid cherry cabinets and did Asian theme remodel.   Then they sold 2 years later.    (I felt so sad when I saw in their real estate listing what they did to the kitchen that I loved so much.)
> 
> Moral of the story:   Do it for you own enjoyment and stay a long time and ENJOY it a lot.  The pandemic certainly taught us the importance of living in a nurturing space that is the way you want it.


Wow, those cabinets sound beautiful.


whateve said:


> Something similar happened with the last house we sold. That was our dream house. We designed it ourselves (with the help of an architect). The new owners tore out a lot of it and also did a lot of things to the property that ruined it in our opinion.
> 
> I love cherry! I would have loved your cabinets. I'm happy I didn't go with white cabinets everywhere even though that seems to be the "in" thing.


It’s so sad that happens.


whateve said:


> I'm not in my dream location now. The only thing that is probably better about where we are now is that we are closer to medical care, which is important now that we are getting older. I got the tortoise when we still lived at the other house but when he was small we kept him indoors most of the time. This is probably better for him since our yard is fenced and there aren't any predators.


I’m pleased the tortoise is happy and safe even if it’s not your dream location.


BowieFan1971 said:


> The people who bought our house are doing stupid things too, like painting over solid wood trim and removing hardwoods but keeping pine trees. They also removed a blueberry bush I had planted for my husband that just hit its prime last year…they missed out! They are turning the house into trendy mid century modern, which is on its way out. In 5 years or less, their house will be outdated! LOL
> 
> I myself LOVE white kitchens, whether they are in or not. Not 100% white everything, like the trend now, but white cabinets for sure. To me, it makes the kitchen a bright, cheerful place to be (I spend a lot of time in mine) no matter how much natural light the room gets and they are easier to keep clean than wood cabinets. My old house had mid-toned wood ones, but this kitchen has white ones and I love it! Bright even at 7:30 at night and on the shaded side of the house.
> 
> View attachment 5530713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530714


Oh my! Your kitchen is TDF! I’m having house envy right now. I’d love one of those American Fridge Freezers and a huge stove too. The windows are beautiful!


Cordeliere said:


> When we built our house, we had to watch every penny.   We have very pretty wood cabinets and black granite, but I would have preferred white cabinets.  They were more expensive and we didn't want the expense of the upgrade.  I was a participant on a local forum that had a bunch of realtors on it.  I asked for their advice on selecting classic finishes that never go out of style.   It was helpful.  But I still wish we could have gotten white cabinets.
> 
> Our next door neighbors just tore out their oak cabinets and did a white kitchen with white granite.  It is the prettiest kitchen I have ever seen.  Beats out the designer ones on Houzz.


We redid our house 12 years ago. We spent 20% of the purchase price doing it up. It was declared uninhabitable by the plumber and electrician the first day they came in because it was unsafe and then we found a huge damp problem which cost a lot to resolve. A lot of money went on rewiring, replumbing and removing all the rotten joists and floors downstairs plus putting in a damp course. It hardly had a bathroom inside (a tiny cupboard) and the downstairs loo was outside in the garden! It’s now a serviceable modernised but Victorian period family home.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wood cabinets in the right house look amazing. They belonged in our old  house because of all the wood trim and cedar. A house we put an offer on had a kitchen that was open to the family room and had espresso cabinets that were perfect with the feel of the rest of the house. Both homes would have looked stupid with white cabinets…would have ruined the flow. Sometimes wood is the better choice. What looked stupid in our old house was the dark tile floors and rust colored tile backsplash someone else had put in…the room had only one small window over the sink that was on the side of the house and completely shaded. It was like a cave in there!!!! That’s why I fell in love with the kitchen I have now so much…so open and bright!


My house would take either wood or white because it’s period with high ceilings. We have white but have rustic slate floors in the kitchen and tiny utility. I like the way the modern gloss reflects the light and opens up the room.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! We have white cabinets in the laundry and pantry area too. It’s a trim heavy house and very traditional. Shaker cabinets would not have worked in here. I am very happy with the choices the previous owner made overall…If it had been me, I would not have done a grey island and would have done a wood countertop, painted a warm color instead of pale grey, but I still like it as is. Maybe I will eventually paint the walls a sand or warmer taupe color and the island a cooler darker blue. But later….
> 
> View attachment 5530815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530816


Beautiful! I have big house envy.


BowieFan1971 said:


> While I really don’t like yellow as a color, I do like yellowish/golden shades for walls. They take whatever bit of light a room gets and just set it off with a beautiful glow! I have thought about a pale, buttery yellow for my kitchen…if I ever get around to painting the island I will for sure! Not a fan of grey walls…
> 
> I love the sound of neutral pink walls! There are some beautiful shades of pink paint out there…I think it is more versatile than people think. Much like a blush handbag is.


Pink walls! I’d never even thought of going pink and we know how much I love pink. My house is all just different shades of off white. I like it bright and airy.

Am I in my dream house / dream location?

Yes, location. It’s a beautiful city I have lived in most of my life. I don’t want to live anywhere else.

Sort of for my home; We have a beautiful period home which I love! I cried when I saw this house. I told DH, I wanted to bring the children up here. We were lucky we got it as there was huge interest in purchasing. It’s not big but has everything we need and a big garden for our location. The outdoor space really maximises the house with a lovely summer house we put in to relax in / eat in to lengthen the outdoor season (it’s cold too much of the year). We wont move again (unless to download size when much older). It was massive work doing up the whole house and we couldn’t move in for 4 months. I was the driving force and project manager while working full time with a young family. DH says never again! Ideally, I’d like to make more changes and do a bigger building project but the children are getting older, will leave home, and then DH and I would rattle plus DH is cautious of spending our savings for retirement. It’s a lovely home as it is and has everything we need but I see the possibilities and would love to achieve them. There are beautiful, bigger, valuable houses in my area but most have a much smaller garden.

Perhaps I might lust over a different house such as in some of those interior decor magazines. It’s a bit like a Chanel bag. I can look and enjoy it but it’s not going to happen! Dreams are all very well but contentment is important too and I am certainly content.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I just did it a few days ago. I’m not sure if you guys can see it under my name - it says My Collection. I saw someone else had done it. I found it by  clicking on _my picture_ on the _top right_, then by clicking on the _third icon_ along (bell, envelope then _person/settings_). Underneath it says _My Collection. _I assume you can see it because there doesn’t seem to be anyway to make it private.
> 
> I hadn’t even thought of this.
> 
> I’m feeling a bit worried now. I’m not sure if anyone could work out who I am IRL but I guess they’d have to know me and read a lot of my posts together. I’ve not given my exact location but a general one, I’ve said where I am on holiday etc. I’ve posted loads of pictures of me but always remove hide my face. What do you think?
> 
> I totally agree. I actually wish we had to sign in to see everything so it was possible to limit to members only.
> 
> Yes, I agree it’s more likely to be someone who knows them.
> 
> I’m beginning to wonder if I should remove what I put up. It’s actually not that I’m afraid anyone identifies me to steal my bags. I think I’m more at risk from casual break in than from identifying me. I don’t have anything really expensive and there are far more valuable houses near by with flash cars outside which we don’t have. We manage with one functional family car which we will keep going for ages. Occasionally we need two cars but we hire one or use taxis as it’s so rare that it’s much more cost effective. DH and I think nothing of walking 5km to get somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, back on point, my bigger fear of identification is that I’ve been very open with you guys about somethings that I’m more cautious about in public. My MH issues and my relationship with my M are not things I’d share if I thought people would work out who am I. I often panic I’ve shared too much but I’ve had members pm me to share their own stories sometimes for the first time ever so I feel I’m doing a good thing promoting MH and it’s also cathartic and supportive for me to share as you are all such wonderful friends. It’s a great “life” thread.
> 
> I’m not ashamed of who I am and who I’ve been but it’s taken me a long time to get here. My close friends mostly know but only a couple of family members and immediate colleagues and it’s not something I go about sharing openly with everyone. I’d be mortified if someone I knew worked me out from reading this. It would hit all my buttons of control issues.
> 
> Ive removed the photos but should I remove the whole collection?


I really think it is ok. Please don’t stress about it.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> A woman who lived in the next block was robbed a few years ago.  She came from a prominent family and had a lot of jewelry that she inherited.   I didn't know that but someone did.  Someone broke in when she walked to the grocery store a block away and stole $200,000 in jewelry and her husband's antique guns.  She was a stay at home person, so someone had to be watching to time that theft when she was only gone about 20 minutes.  Hers was an old home without a security system, but still.
> 
> Like you, if someone wanted to do the work to figure it out, they might be able to figure out who and where I am by things I have said.  And I don't think my collection is worth stealing because it would be so difficult to resell, but someone might think it is worth more than it is.  Also, the US is in the middle of a crime wave.  I can't decide if I am being paranoid or prudent.
> 
> It doesn't help my sense of security that when I first moved here and I participated in the local forum, I had a troll who was obsessed with me.   He claimed I was drunk at a restaurant  that was only a block from my house which was pretty creepy.  It was a restaurant I didn't like and didn't frequent. I am actually pretty sure DH and I ran into the troll at a different bar long after he was always attacking me online.   I think it was him because the guy at the bar told the same kind of stories about his identity as the online troll.   I figure if that guy could nail my neighborhood, a thief could.
> 
> I want to share my collection with you on this thread, but don't want to call attention to my stuff.  That is why I wish the limited viewing collection feature was still part of the profile page.


I didn't know that limited viewing was a thing. I like that idea. Sometimes I am a bit to open here and forget it is a public forum. Lately though I have been a bit more careful.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> You all had me talking to DH last night about this. I think our aim for 2023 will be to get an architect to draw up plans. We don’t want to do much. Just French windows out our dining room and a new patio but also to convert our small very old outbuilding into one useable outdoor room. Probably won’t get done until 2024 at the earliest as we need some funds to mature.
> 
> I completely agree. I put a lovely (if tiny) kitchen in our last house. They pulled it straight out. The granite worktop cost a fortune.
> 
> That’s amazing! How did you do it for so little?
> 
> Wow, those cabinets sound beautiful.
> 
> It’s so sad that happens.
> 
> I’m pleased the tortoise is happy and safe even if it’s not your dream location.
> 
> Oh my! Your kitchen is TDF! I’m having house envy right now. I’d love one of those American Fridge Freezers and a huge stove too. The windows are beautiful!
> 
> We redid our house 12 years ago. We spent 20% of the purchase price doing it up. It was declared uninhabitable by the plumber and electrician the first day they came in because it was unsafe and then we found a huge damp problem which cost a lot to resolve. A lot of money went on rewiring, replumbing and removing all the rotten joists and floors downstairs plus putting in a damp course. It hardly had a bathroom inside (a tiny cupboard) and the downstairs loo was outside in the garden! It’s now a serviceable modernised but Victorian period family home.
> 
> My house would take either wood or white because it’s period with high ceilings. We have white but have rustic slate floors in the kitchen and tiny utility. I like the way the modern gloss reflects the light and opens up the room.
> 
> Beautiful! I have big house envy.
> 
> Pink walls! I’d never even thought of going pink and we know how much I love pink. My house is all just different shades of off white. I like it bright and airy.
> 
> Am I in my dream house / dream location?
> 
> Yes, location. It’s a beautiful city I have lived in most of my life. I don’t want to live anywhere else.
> 
> Sort of for my home; We have a beautiful period home which I love! I cried when I saw this house. I told DH, I wanted to bring the children up here. We were lucky we got it as there was huge interest in purchasing. It’s not big but has everything we need and a big garden for our location. The outdoor space really maximises the house with a lovely summer house we put in to relax in / eat in to lengthen the outdoor season (it’s cold too much of the year). We wont move again (unless to download size when much older). It was massive work doing up the whole house and we couldn’t move in for 4 months. I was the driving force and project manager while working full time with a young family. DH says never again! Ideally, I’d like to make more changes and do a bigger building project but the children are getting older, will leave home, and then DH and I would rattle plus DH is cautious of spending our savings for retirement. It’s a lovely home as it is and has everything we need but I see the possibilities and would love to achieve them. There are beautiful, bigger, valuable houses in my area but most have a much smaller garden.
> 
> Perhaps I might lust over a different house such as in some of those interior decor magazines. It’s a bit like a Chanel bag. I can look and enjoy it but it’s not going to happen! Dreams are all very well but contentment is important too and I am certainly content.


Your house sounds gorgeous! I am the one with house envy…ever since I was a child I have wanted a historic home. I grew up in Bucks County, PA and there are historic hones all over the place there. Fieldstone Colonials full if quirky details as they were added to over the years. I will never find one where I am now. Maybe a little Victorian rambler, but even they are hard to find. People live to tear things down to build McMansions here.

As far as how I redid my kitchen for so little? Paint, stickers and imagination. I love finding creative ways to do things with a minimal budget. It is too easy to just throw money at something. Repurposing, buying second hand, upcycling, making instead of buying, jazzing up something basic, using color…that’s my MO. I look for harmony, symmetry, pulled together but imperfect enough to feel comfortable, a mix of old and new pieces, accessorized but not cluttered. I spend enough to get quality that lasts on big things like sofas (have had my leather ones for 20 years), but save on small things like accessories and accent pieces. Once everything is all together and harmonious, no one notices/cares if something is expensive or not because it “fits.”


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> *I just did it a few days ago. I’m not sure if you guys can see it under my name - it says My Collection.* I saw someone else had done it. I found it by  clicking on _my picture_ on the _top right_, then by clicking on the _third icon_ along (bell, envelope then _person/settings_). Underneath it says _My Collection. _*I assume you can see it because there doesn’t seem to be anyway to make it private.*
> 
> Ive removed the photos but should I remove the whole collection?


When I clicked on your My Colllection link, it says *that the member limits who can see their collection*.   You accomplished exactly what I want to do.   I am having trouble following your instructions.  Probably screwing up the picture clicking part.  Will try some more.

Ok.  Found it.   On my profile page, there is a button that says "More options".  The last item in the drop down is "edit profile banner".   On left is "my account" and under that is "My collection".   It lets you upload 8 files.  Under the other section below my account is "settings".  Under setting is "privacy" which lets you limit who can see your page to only people who you follow. 

So Katinahat, the only people who can see your collection are people that you follow.


----------



## lill_canele

Hi All!  Catching up on all the posts.
Been a bit MIA, my dog went into anaphylactic shock after getting his regular set of vaccines this weekend so it was a bit crazy. (Btw, he's had all these vaccines before, the vet thinks either the drug company altered the formula or his immune system changed over time) But he got to the ER in time, stayed there for a night and is at home resting.



Cordeliere said:


> A woman who lived in the next block was robbed a few years ago.  She came from a prominent family and had a lot of jewelry that she inherited.   I didn't know that but someone did.  Someone broke in when she walked to the grocery store a block away and stole $200,000 in jewelry and her husband's antique guns.  She was a stay at home person, so someone had to be watching to time that theft when she was only gone about 20 minutes.  Hers was an old home without a security system, but still.
> 
> Like you, if someone wanted to do the work to figure it out, they might be able to figure out who and where I am by things I have said.  And I don't think my collection is worth stealing because it would be so difficult to resell, but someone might think it is worth more than it is.  Also, the US is in the middle of a crime wave.  I can't decide if I am being paranoid or prudent.
> 
> It doesn't help my sense of security that when I first moved here and I participated in the local forum, I had a troll who was obsessed with me.   He claimed I was drunk at a restaurant  that was only a block from my house which was pretty creepy.  It was a restaurant I didn't like and didn't frequent. I am actually pretty sure DH and I ran into the troll at a different bar long after he was always attacking me online.   I think it was him because the guy at the bar told the same kind of stories about his identity as the online troll.   I figure if that guy could nail my neighborhood, a thief could.
> 
> I want to share my collection with you on this thread, but don't want to call attention to my stuff.  That is why I wish the limited viewing collection feature was still part of the profile page.





BowieFan1971 said:


> That robbery sounds like family or someone familiar with the property and contents, like a maid, repair person, etc. was involved…I doubt you would have something like that happen from posting pics of bags on here. And even if somebody was casing on here, there are much bigger and more expensive collections than yours openly posted here that they could target that include other items like jewelry, etc. So many people like to brag. I can understand your caution, though….that troll situation had to be pretty scary!





Katinahat said:


> I just did it a few days ago. I’m not sure if you guys can see it under my name - it says My Collection. I saw someone else had done it. I found it by  clicking on _my picture_ on the _top right_, then by clicking on the _third icon_ along (bell, envelope then _person/settings_). Underneath it says _My Collection. _I assume you can see it because there doesn’t seem to be anyway to make it private.
> 
> I hadn’t even thought of this.
> 
> I’m feeling a bit worried now. I’m not sure if anyone could work out who I am IRL but I guess they’d have to know me and read a lot of my posts together. I’ve not given my exact location but a general one, I’ve said where I am on holiday etc. I’ve posted loads of pictures of me but always remove hide my face. What do you think?
> 
> I totally agree. I actually wish we had to sign in to see everything so it was possible to limit to members only.
> 
> Yes, I agree it’s more likely to be someone who knows them.
> 
> I’m beginning to wonder if I should remove what I put up. It’s actually not that I’m afraid anyone identifies me to steal my bags. I think I’m more at risk from casual break in than from identifying me. I don’t have anything really expensive and there are far more valuable houses near by with flash cars outside which we don’t have. We manage with one functional family car which we will keep going for ages. Occasionally we need two cars but we hire one or use taxis as it’s so rare that it’s much more cost effective. DH and I think nothing of walking 5km to get somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, back on point, my bigger fear of identification is that I’ve been very open with you guys about somethings that I’m more cautious about in public. My personal issues are not things I’d share if I thought people would work out who am I. I often panic I’ve said too much but I’ve had members pm me to share their own experiences so I feel its a mutually good thing to do. It’s cathartic and supportive for me as you are all such wonderful TPF friends. It’s a great “life” thread.
> 
> I’m not ashamed of who I am and who I’ve been but it’s taken me a long time to get here. My close friends mostly know but only a couple of family members and immediate colleagues and it’s not something I go about sharing openly with everyone. I’d be mortified if someone I knew worked me out from reading this. It would hit all my buttons of control issues.
> 
> Ive removed the photos but should I remove the whole collection?



While I don't have a very large or particularly expensive collection (especially compared to others), I try to err on the safe side of posting photos. I mentioned before (thought I'm not sure if it was on this thread), that I just have an IG (with a different username) for my luxury items, but that's mainly for my personal enjoyment. If someone happens to find me, I don't mind, but I don't feel comfortable making it public. 
When I used to do YouTube (long time ago haha), I tried to be careful, blurring out things, not showing  my license plate, house number, filming inside away from windows, etc. But, at the end of the day, I decided it was best to take them down. Especially my shopping hauls and vlogs. I'm not as "show off-y" (not saying anyone is a show-off here, I was a different person at that time and it was my thing) as I was before and I'm pretty content with posting something once a while on TPF or on my luxury IG. I really became more aware of things when people would recognize me in public from my YouTube videos and while that was very rare, it was surprising, and made me take a step back and think about it further.
I will say I am a little more comfortable here, on TPF, than on my other platforms, in terms of talking about and sharing what we bought (mostly in text thought, not always in photos), just because we collectively love luxury. But again, it's the internet. Personally I would not post collection photos but I definitely understand the feeling of sharing what you love with others.

Just my thoughts though. Not trying to give advice or admonish anyone here. We all have different levels of comfort and that is understandable. As long as you feel okay with it, that's all that matters.


----------



## BowieFan1971

lill_canele said:


> Hi All!  Catching up on all the posts.
> Been a bit MIA, my dog went into anaphylactic shock after getting his regular set of vaccines this weekend so it was a bit crazy. (Btw, he's had all these vaccines before, the vet thinks either the drug company altered the formula or his immune system changed over time) But he got to the ER in time, stayed there for a night and is at home resting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't have a very large or particularly expensive collection (especially compared to others), I try to err on the safe side of posting photos. I mentioned before (thought I'm not sure if it was on this thread), that I just have an IG (with a different username) for my luxury items, but that's mainly for my personal enjoyment. If someone happens to find me, I don't mind, but I don't feel comfortable making it public.
> When I used to do YouTube (long time ago haha), I tried to be careful, blurring out things, not showing  my license plate, house number, filming inside away from windows, etc. But, at the end of the day, I decided it was best to take them down. Especially my shopping hauls and vlogs. I'm not as "show off-y" (not saying anyone is a show-off here, I was a different person at that time and it was my thing) as I was before and I'm pretty content with posting something once a while on TPF or on my luxury IG. I really became more aware of things when people would recognize me in public from my YouTube videos and while that was very rare, it was surprising, and made me take a step back and think about it further.
> I will say I am a little more comfortable here, on TPF, than on my other platforms, in terms of talking about and sharing what we bought (mostly in text thought, not always in photos), just because we collectively love luxury. But again, it's the internet. Personally I would not post collection photos but I definitely understand the feeling of sharing what you love with others.
> 
> Just my thoughts though. Not trying to give advice or admonish anyone here. We all have different levels of comfort and that is understandable. As long as you feel okay with it, that's all that matters.


Wow! That’s crazy about your dog! Glad he will be ok!

I don’t see anyone on this particular thread as show-offy. I see it more as show and tell with a group of people who appreciates, understands and shares the excitement. Who will not judge or shun based on number or value of bags. None of us have to explain or justify why we like/love/collect bags…we already get it. When we share pics of our bags, we all know it is not to show off or impress, but to share the excitement we feel in a “safe” place among others who will feel it too. We get acceptance here, not based on exclusively or monetary value of our collections, but just by the fact we collect. And we can get advise about our collections without judgment too.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I really think it is ok. Please don’t stress about it.


Thanks so much!


Cordeliere said:


> When I clicked on your My Colllection link, it says *that the member limits who can see their collection*.   You accomplished exactly what I want to do.   I am having trouble following your instructions.  Probably screwing up the picture clicking part.  Will try some more.
> 
> Ok.  Found it.   On my profile page, there is a button that says "More options".  The last item in the drop down is "edit profile banner".   On left is "my account" and under that is "My collection".   It lets you upload 8 files.  Under the other section below my account is "settings".  Under setting is "privacy" which lets you limit who can see your page to only people who you follow.
> 
> So Katinahat, the only people who can see your collection are people that you follow.


I’m very grateful to you for looking. That’s reassuring to know but also means I’m probably best to just stick to my spreadsheet. I think I have my profile set to nobody so the collection is obviously part of that.


lill_canele said:


> Hi All!  Catching up on all the posts.
> Been a bit MIA, my dog went into anaphylactic shock after getting his regular set of vaccines this weekend so it was a bit crazy. (Btw, he's had all these vaccines before, the vet thinks either the drug company altered the formula or his immune system changed over time) But he got to the ER in time, stayed there for a night and is at home resting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't have a very large or particularly expensive collection (especially compared to others), I try to err on the safe side of posting photos. I mentioned before (thought I'm not sure if it was on this thread), that I just have an IG (with a different username) for my luxury items, but that's mainly for my personal enjoyment. If someone happens to find me, I don't mind, but I don't feel comfortable making it public.
> When I used to do YouTube (long time ago haha), I tried to be careful, blurring out things, not showing  my license plate, house number, filming inside away from windows, etc. But, at the end of the day, I decided it was best to take them down. Especially my shopping hauls and vlogs. I'm not as "show off-y" (not saying anyone is a show-off here, I was a different person at that time and it was my thing) as I was before and I'm pretty content with posting something once a while on TPF or on my luxury IG. I really became more aware of things when people would recognize me in public from my YouTube videos and while that was very rare, it was surprising, and made me take a step back and think about it further.
> I will say I am a little more comfortable here, on TPF, than on my other platforms, in terms of talking about and sharing what we bought (mostly in text thought, not always in photos), just because we collectively love luxury. But again, it's the internet. Personally I would not post collection photos but I definitely understand the feeling of sharing what you love with others.
> 
> Just my thoughts though. Not trying to give advice or admonish anyone here. We all have different levels of comfort and that is understandable. As long as you feel okay with it, that's all that matters.


Wow, what s fright with your dog! Im glad he’s home now. My dog is wilting in this heatwave and we don’t want to walk her in case she burns her paws. She used to weather from -5•c to 20•c max and it’s 29•c here today. We are all melting as there is no aircon anywhere- we just don’t need it usually!

I don’t use any other social media at all. Not FB, I or YouTube. I came to TPF first to find out more about fine handbags before chosing which Mulberry style to buy when I decided to get my first. I stalked for a few years and then joined eventually and found this thread in 2019 perhaps. I try not to post anything that shows personal information. Just my bags, or accessories and photos that are anonymous. It’s a personal decision as others do show more and that’s completely okay too. As I say, it’s more about being able to be free and open with my comments without judgement from people IRL.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! That’s crazy about your dog! Glad he will be ok!
> 
> I don’t see anyone on this particular thread as show-offy. I see it more as show and tell with a group of people who appreciates, understands and shares the excitement. Who will not judge or shun based on number or value of bags. None of us have to explain or justify why we like/love/collect bags…we already get it. When we share pics of our bags, we all know it is not to show off or impress, but to share the excitement we feel in a “safe” place among others who will feel it too. We get acceptance here, not based on exclusively or monetary value of our collections, but just by the fact we collect. And we can get advise about our collections without judgment too.


Definitely, I agree with you. Show and tell is the perfect description for what we do! It’s great to have all your opinions and advice. It’s like we have found our tribe and are all part of a club. I actually think we’d have an awesome time if we ever could meet up somewhere even though we are probably very different!


----------



## piperdog

lill_canele said:


> Hi All!  Catching up on all the posts.
> Been a bit MIA, my dog went into anaphylactic shock after getting his regular set of vaccines this weekend so it was a bit crazy. (Btw, he's had all these vaccines before, the vet thinks either the drug company altered the formula or his immune system changed over time) But he got to the ER in time, stayed there for a night and is at home resting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't have a very large or particularly expensive collection (especially compared to others), I try to err on the safe side of posting photos. I mentioned before (thought I'm not sure if it was on this thread), that I just have an IG (with a different username) for my luxury items, but that's mainly for my personal enjoyment. If someone happens to find me, I don't mind, but I don't feel comfortable making it public.
> When I used to do YouTube (long time ago haha), I tried to be careful, blurring out things, not showing  my license plate, house number, filming inside away from windows, etc. But, at the end of the day, I decided it was best to take them down. Especially my shopping hauls and vlogs. I'm not as "show off-y" (not saying anyone is a show-off here, I was a different person at that time and it was my thing) as I was before and I'm pretty content with posting something once a while on TPF or on my luxury IG. I really became more aware of things when people would recognize me in public from my YouTube videos and while that was very rare, it was surprising, and made me take a step back and think about it further.
> I will say I am a little more comfortable here, on TPF, than on my other platforms, in terms of talking about and sharing what we bought (mostly in text thought, not always in photos), just because we collectively love luxury. But again, it's the internet. Personally I would not post collection photos but I definitely understand the feeling of sharing what you love with others.
> 
> Just my thoughts though. Not trying to give advice or admonish anyone here. We all have different levels of comfort and that is understandable. As long as you feel okay with it, that's all that matters.


Poor sweet baby! Hope he's ok.


----------



## lill_canele

piperdog said:


> Poor sweet baby! Hope he's ok.


Thank you. He is doing much better!  
I noticed that his tongue and gums were white about 20mins after getting the vaccine, and knew he had to go to the ER asap. He started projectile vomiting in the car on the way there.  But the vet team was on it. Immediately whisked him away, put in an IV, gave him fluids and antihistamines.
He stayed overnight and was so much better the next day. Really lit up when we went to go buy peanut butter for his meds haha.
Sleeping and on meds now.


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> Thank you. He is doing much better!
> I noticed that his tongue and gums were white about 20mins after getting the vaccine, and knew he had to go to the ER asap. He started projectile vomiting in the car on the way there.  But the vet team was on it. Immediately whisked him away, put in an IV, gave him fluids and antihistamines.
> He stayed overnight and was so much better the next day. Really lit up when we went to go buy peanut butter for his meds haha.
> Sleeping and on meds now.
> 
> View attachment 5538817
> View attachment 5538818
> View attachment 5538819


He’s so gorgeous sleeping with his tongue sticking out!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

lill_canele said:


> Thank you. He is doing much better!
> I noticed that his tongue and gums were white about 20mins after getting the vaccine, and knew he had to go to the ER asap. He started projectile vomiting in the car on the way there.  But the vet team was on it. Immediately whisked him away, put in an IV, gave him fluids and antihistamines.
> He stayed overnight and was so much better the next day. Really lit up when we went to go buy peanut butter for his meds haha.
> Sleeping and on meds now.
> 
> View attachment 5538817
> View attachment 5538818
> View attachment 5538819


I am so glad he is okay. What a cutie he is.


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> Wow, what s fright with your dog! Im glad he’s home now. My dog is wilting in this heatwave and we don’t want to walk her in case she burns her paws. She used to weather from -5•c to 20•c max and it’s 29•c here today. We are all melting as there is no aircon anywhere- we just don’t need it usually!


Yes, it was quite intense. I think I would have started panicking if I realized we noticed too late. Luckily my brain kind of went into work mode haha.
Oh gosh yes, it's ridiculously hot now. When we went camping last month my dog's paws were all good for the most part (always in the shade and walking on forest floors) but when we took him on the asphalt for a short walk to a hiking trail, his paws started turning pink!  Gave him an oatmeal paw soak and some ointment when we got back just in case. But fortunately they were not burnt.


----------



## More bags

lill_canele said:


> Thank you. He is doing much better!
> I noticed that his tongue and gums were white about 20mins after getting the vaccine, and knew he had to go to the ER asap. He started projectile vomiting in the car on the way there.  But the vet team was on it. Immediately whisked him away, put in an IV, gave him fluids and antihistamines.
> He stayed overnight and was so much better the next day. Really lit up when we went to go buy peanut butter for his meds haha.
> Sleeping and on meds now.
> 
> View attachment 5538817
> View attachment 5538818
> View attachment 5538819


Sorry to hear about what happened to your dog. Glad to hear your quick thinking helped him get help so quickly!


----------



## BowieFan1971

I finally got an Italy bag!!! AND it’s real! I had given up and was deleting bags from my eBay watch list when a Dolce and Gabbana bag showed up on my feed. It was a brand I never considered. So I hop on Poshmark ad here is this beauty. To me she screams Italian. And the leather! I checked everything out before I negotiated a price, got a great price and she came with all the tags and cards, including the price tag from Saks. A little rubbing on the bottom hardware and a loose stitch, that’s it! I am going to have hooks for a crossbody strap put on and the stitch repaired at the same time. I am so happy! It is classic, but bold and sexy at the same time…exactly what I envision Italian style to be. It will look amazing with my trench coat! Happy dance!


----------



## Allthingsheart

I had 42 bags and now I am down to 26. I started pulling bags that I have been ignoring only to rediscover them again and really appreciate them. Like I found this bag my dad bought for my birthday that I have not worn in awhile. It is special to me. I think I had been feeling a little overwhelmed with that many bags previously. Before I was trying to find a place to store my bags but now everything fits exactly on the shelf. I think now I have the variety I like while everything gets the chance to be used. The last time I purchased a bag was around mid-June. It has been a month. Before I was just looking for the deal or pre-loved and tell myself that it I would get it repaired, cleaned-up and fixed professionally. With the prices to do that I could have just bought a new bag and honestly I just prefer new. I am happy with what I have.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Allthingsheart said:


> I had 42 bags and now I am down to 26. I started pulling bags that I have been ignoring only to rediscover them again and really appreciate them. Like I found this bag my dad bought for my birthday that I have not worn in awhile. It is special to me. I think I had been feeling a little overwhelmed with that many bags previously. Before I was trying to find a place to store my bags but now everything fits exactly on the shelf. I think now I have the variety I like while everything gets the chance to be used. The last time I purchased a bag was around mid-June. It has been a month. Before I was just looking for the deal or pre-loved and tell myself that it I would get it repaired, cleaned-up and fixed professionally. With the prices to do that I could have just bought a new bag and honestly I just prefer new. I am happy with what I have.


Let’s see the “dad” bag!!!!

Scaling back to a number and selection you will actually use is liberating! Congratulations!


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> my dog went into anaphylactic shock after getting his regular set of vaccines this weekend


I am so glad that your dog is recovering! Hugs


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> Thank you. He is doing much better!
> I noticed that his tongue and gums were white about 20mins after getting the vaccine, and knew he had to go to the ER asap. He started projectile vomiting in the car on the way there.  But the vet team was on it. Immediately whisked him away, put in an IV, gave him fluids and antihistamines.
> He stayed overnight and was so much better the next day. Really lit up when we went to go buy peanut butter for his meds haha.
> Sleeping and on meds now.
> 
> View attachment 5538817
> View attachment 5538818
> View attachment 5538819


So glad you fur baby is ok.  That is scary.

Re the you tube videos, I would have freaked out if people recognized me.


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> Thank you. He is doing much better!
> I noticed that his tongue and gums were white about 20mins after getting the vaccine, and knew he had to go to the ER asap. He started projectile vomiting in the car on the way there.  But the vet team was on it. Immediately whisked him away, put in an IV, gave him fluids and antihistamines.
> He stayed overnight and was so much better the next day. Really lit up when we went to go buy peanut butter for his meds haha.
> Sleeping and on meds now.
> 
> View attachment 5538817
> View attachment 5538818
> View attachment 5538819


poor baby! I'm glad you realized he needed to go to the ER so soon.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I finally got an Italy bag!!! AND it’s real! I had given up and was deleting bags from my eBay watch list when a Dolce and Gabbana bag showed up on my feed. It was a brand I never considered. So I hop on Poshmark ad here is this beauty. To me she screams Italian. And the leather! I checked everything out before I negotiated a price, got a great price and she came with all the tags and cards, including the price tag from Saks. A little rubbing on the bottom hardware and a loose stitch, that’s it! I am going to have hooks for a crossbody strap put on and the stitch repaired at the same time. I am so happy! It is classic, but bold and sexy at the same time…exactly what I envision Italian style to be. It will look amazing with my trench coat! Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 5538877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538879


I love this! Congratulations!


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I love this! Congratulations!


I really wanted gold hardware and this had just enough to be chic flashy without going overboard. I saw it and said “Wow, that’s pretty!” My trench has gold buttons. Squee!!!!


----------



## Allthingsheart

BowieFan1971 said:


> Let’s see the “dad” bag!!!!
> 
> Scaling back to a number and selection you will actually use is liberating! Congratulations!


It is a Divina Firenze doctor bag. My dad is on a budget.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Allthingsheart said:


> It is a Divina Firenze doctor bag. My dad is on a budget.
> View attachment 5538979


I love doctor bags! Your dad made a nice choice…good looking leather!


----------



## Allthingsheart

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love doctor bags! Your dad made a nice choice…good looking leather!


Thank you. I love my dad so much. I sent a text to my dad that my birthday got some likes.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

lill_canele said:


> Hi All!  Catching up on all the posts.
> Been a bit MIA, my dog went into anaphylactic shock after getting his regular set of vaccines this weekend so it was a bit crazy. (Btw, he's had all these vaccines before, the vet thinks either the drug company altered the formula or his immune system changed over time) But he got to the ER in time, stayed there for a night and is at home resting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't have a very large or particularly expensive collection (especially compared to others), I try to err on the safe side of posting photos. I mentioned before (thought I'm not sure if it was on this thread), that I just have an IG (with a different username) for my luxury items, but that's mainly for my personal enjoyment. If someone happens to find me, I don't mind, but I don't feel comfortable making it public.
> When I used to do YouTube (long time ago haha), I tried to be careful, blurring out things, not showing  my license plate, house number, filming inside away from windows, etc. But, at the end of the day, I decided it was best to take them down. Especially my shopping hauls and vlogs. I'm not as "show off-y" (not saying anyone is a show-off here, I was a different person at that time and it was my thing) as I was before and I'm pretty content with posting something once a while on TPF or on my luxury IG. I really became more aware of things when people would recognize me in public from my YouTube videos and while that was very rare, it was surprising, and made me take a step back and think about it further.
> I will say I am a little more comfortable here, on TPF, than on my other platforms, in terms of talking about and sharing what we bought (mostly in text thought, not always in photos), just because we collectively love luxury. But again, it's the internet. Personally I would not post collection photos but I definitely understand the feeling of sharing what you love with others.
> 
> Just my thoughts though. Not trying to give advice or admonish anyone here. We all have different levels of comfort and that is understandable. As long as you feel okay with it, that's all that matters.


I hope your dog is already feeling better! What a worry. All my best wishes!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’m very grateful to you for looking. That’s reassuring to know but also means I’m probably best to just stick to my spreadsheet. I think I have my profile set to nobody so the collection is obviously part of that.


You must have your profile safely locked away. I got the same notification when I tried to view your collection. With your settings on "nobody" you can use the feature as your personal album which is nice. I have to wade through the chaos of my pictures on the computer to find my bags and know beforehand which I´m actually looking for...


Katinahat said:


> It’s great to have all your opinions and advice. It’s like we have found our tribe and are all part of a club. I actually think we’d have an awesome time if we ever could meet up somewhere even though we are probably very different!


totally +1


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> How do other people feel about sharing their collections publicly?  I am ok with posting a bag in a thread here and there, but I worry that posting my collection might set me up for theft.   A fitness trainer that I follow on instagram was just robbed while sleeping.


I have no problem with it, and don't think you'd in any way set yourself up for theft.


Katinahat said:


> I’m feeling a bit worried now. I’m not sure if anyone could work out who I am IRL but I guess they’d have to know me and read a lot of my posts together. I’ve not given my exact location but a general one, I’ve said where I am on holiday etc. I’ve posted loads of pictures of me but always remove hide my face. What do you think?


 
I think you're perfectly safe. 


I think I must be missing something here. 

How in the world could anyone figure out your exact address to try and rob you just based on your TPF posts? Even if they figure out the city you live in, it's not like we're posting our addresses here. 

And I don't see the difference in posting bags one at a time on various Threads or all at once. By using Search you can see all the purses someone has posted over time and on all Threads.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love doctor bags! Your dad made a nice choice…good looking leather!


+1   Your dad sounds like a sweetheart.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> I have no problem with it, and don't think you'd in any way set yourself up for theft.
> 
> 
> I think you're perfectly safe.
> 
> 
> I think I must be missing something here.
> 
> *How in the world could anyone figure out your exact address to try and rob you just based on your TPF posts? Even if they figure out the city you live in, it's not like we're posting our addresses here.*
> 
> And I don't see the difference in posting bags one at a time on various Threads or all at once. By using Search you can see all the purses someone has posted over time and on all Threads.


In general you are right. I might be the exception. If you figure out the town and know what the house used to be (and I don´t keep this a secret) it´s easy. Actually I had somebody figure it out even without knowing the town, just the area, before by comparing pictures of the house from my pram website to pictures of this kind of buildings in my area. They came in peace, though to surprise me with the very generous gift of a pram. It still freaked me out a bit, but still I never took the photos off my website... Internet privacy is "something" and I´m not good at it. 

I agree it doesn´t make a big difference whether I post a bag at a time or the whole lot at once. Somebody who had the (criminal) energy or was just very curious could easily go through Search. 

Generally I believe people are good, though.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> In general you are right. I might be the exception. If you figure out the town and know what the house used to be (and I don´t keep this a secret) it´s easy. Actually I had somebody figure it out even without knowing the town, just the area, before by comparing pictures of the house from my pram website to pictures of this kind of buildings in my area. They came in peace, though to surprise me with the very generous gift of a pram. It still freaked me out a bit, but still I never took the photos off my website... Internet privacy is "something" and I´m not good at it.
> 
> I agree it doesn´t make a big difference whether I post a bag at a time or the whole lot at once. Somebody who had the (criminal) energy or was just very curious could easily go through Search.
> 
> Generally I believe people are good, though.


You live in a very unique house! I don't think it could happen as easily for the rest of us.


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> Yes, it was quite intense. I think I would have started panicking if I realized we noticed too late. Luckily my brain kind of went into work mode haha.
> Oh gosh yes, it's ridiculously hot now. When we went camping last month my dog's paws were all good for the most part (always in the shade and walking on forest floors) but when we took him on the asphalt for a short walk to a hiking trail, his paws started turning pink!  Gave him an oatmeal paw soak and some ointment when we got back just in case. But fortunately they were not burnt.


It’s good you have the knowledge what to do both in an emergency and in the heat. I’m glad he was okay on both occasions in the end. Another very hot day here.


Allthingsheart said:


> I had 42 bags and now I am down to 26. I started pulling bags that I have been ignoring only to rediscover them again and really appreciate them. Like I found this bag my dad bought for my birthday that I have not worn in awhile. It is special to me. I think I had been feeling a little overwhelmed with that many bags previously. Before I was trying to find a place to store my bags but now everything fits exactly on the shelf. I think now I have the variety I like while everything gets the chance to be used. The last time I purchased a bag was around mid-June. It has been a month. Before I was just looking for the deal or pre-loved and tell myself that it I would get it repaired, cleaned-up and fixed professionally. With the prices to do that I could have just bought a new bag and honestly I just prefer new. I am happy with what I have.


Well done! It sounds like this has really worked for you. Did you sell or donate and how did you chose which would go?


Allthingsheart said:


> It is a Divina Firenze doctor bag. My dad is on a budget.
> View attachment 5538979


Congratulations, that’s a great bag from a great dad.


cowgirlsboots said:


> You must have your profile safely locked away. I got the same notification when I tried to view your collection. With your settings on "nobody" you can use the feature as your personal album which is nice. I have to wade through the chaos of my pictures on the computer to find my bags and know beforehand which I´m actually looking for...
> 
> totally +1


Thanks for checking it me!


JenJBS said:


> I have no problem with it, and don't think you'd in any way set yourself up for theft.
> 
> 
> I think you're perfectly safe.
> 
> 
> I think I must be missing something here.
> 
> How in the world could anyone figure out your exact address to try and rob you just based on your TPF posts? Even if they figure out the city you live in, it's not like we're posting our addresses here.
> 
> And I don't see the difference in posting bags one at a time on various Threads or all at once. By using Search you can see all the purses someone has posted over time and on all Threads.


I got a bit concerned by other people thinking we might be identifiable. Given my history, I have some trust issues going on and wouldn’t ever place identifiable pictures of myself on the internet. I agree that posting our collections singularly or together isn’t going to make us targets for theft. I love that we can and do share. It really wasn’t to do with bags! The conversation just hit a anxiety that people might identify me from the content of some posts leaving me having over shared personal commentary. Again, you are right and I think that unlikely. Perhaps I should be more circumspect but I benefit from the support on this thread.



cowgirlsboots said:


> In general you are right. I might be the exception. If you figure out the town and know what the house used to be (and I don´t keep this a secret) it´s easy. Actually I had somebody figure it out even without knowing the town, just the area, before by comparing pictures of the house from my pram website to pictures of this kind of buildings in my area. They came in peace, though to surprise me with the very generous gift of a pram. It still freaked me out a bit, but still I never took the photos off my website... Internet privacy is "something" and I´m not good at it.
> 
> I agree it doesn´t make a big difference whether I post a bag at a time or the whole lot at once. Somebody who had the (criminal) energy or was just very curious could easily go through Search.
> 
> Generally I believe people are good, though.


Your house sounds beautiful and unique. I’m glad that experience worked out ok but no wonder if was a bit of a shock! I like my period house as it has lovely features and with the pretty mature front garden it is different than those around but there are many period homes in my city / country so it is not really unique.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I finally got an Italy bag!!! AND it’s real! I had given up and was deleting bags from my eBay watch list when a Dolce and Gabbana bag showed up on my feed. It was a brand I never considered. So I hop on Poshmark ad here is this beauty. To me she screams Italian. And the leather! I checked everything out before I negotiated a price, got a great price and she came with all the tags and cards, including the price tag from Saks. A little rubbing on the bottom hardware and a loose stitch, that’s it! I am going to have hooks for a crossbody strap put on and the stitch repaired at the same time. I am so happy! It is classic, but bold and sexy at the same time…exactly what I envision Italian style to be. It will look amazing with my trench coat! Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 5538877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538879


Congratulations! I am so pleased for you. I can see the style you have been going for with this bag and the previous ones you posted do see how it worked. It sounds perfect with your trench so I’m looking forward to some modelling shoots once you’ve had the adjustments made. 

BTW, I’ve been to Italy several times. The last time, one February, it was so warm my family and I wore short sleeve tops, long trousers and sunglasses by day and just needed a light coat or jumper to eat outside by night. It was very similar to our usual summer weather (not this heatwave). However, I’ve been at Easter too one year when it wasn’t cold but it wasn’t warm either - overcast drizzly and we wore coats every day. I think it’s September you are going? It will still be pleasantly warm I expect without the stifling heat of midsummer. Perfect for sightseeing.


----------



## dcooney4

Allthingsheart said:


> It is a Divina Firenze doctor bag. My dad is on a budget.
> View attachment 5538979


I love a doctors bag. Love the color too!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Congratulations! I am so pleased for you. I can see the style you have been going for with this bag and the previous ones you posted do see how it worked. It sounds perfect with your trench so I’m looking forward to some modelling shoots once you’ve had the adjustments made.
> 
> BTW, I’ve been to Italy several times. The last time, one February, it was so warm my family and I wore short sleeve tops, long trousers and sunglasses by day and just needed a light coat or jumper to eat outside by night. It was very similar to our usual summer weather (not this heatwave). However, I’ve been at Easter too one year when it wasn’t cold but it wasn’t warm either - overcast drizzly and we wore coats every day. I think it’s September you are going? It will still be pleasantly warm I expect without the stifling heat of midsummer. Perfect for sightseeing.


Thanks! I love that you saw what I was going for. I am really happy I found it. I never really looked a D&G before. A lot if their bags are not me…just too much…but this one and their Miss Sicily bags are wonderful. I will be keeping an eye on them.

We’re going in early November…not super cold but from what I’ve read, but I should need a coat but not a parka, gloves, hat, etc. I have a short, spring trench I can bring and was planning to bring a short, light, packable down jacket that I took to Paris.


----------



## Allthingsheart

@Katinahat I decided that I am going to donate the bags. How I selected was I first chose bags that are damaged and need repairs, I also chose bags that I have not worn at all in more than 3 years, I selected styles I know that I won't carry (I like top handle bags and crossbodies), I also got rid of bags that were my fantasy self from a different time. For example, I used to go to festivals and concerts and the way the world is now and in addition to my own health concerns I am just not that person anymore and I do not see myself going to those events.


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> So glad you fur baby is ok.  That is scary.
> 
> Re the you tube videos, I would have freaked out if people recognized me.



Thank you!  Yea, I'm no veterinarian , all I know are warning signs but I don't exactly know what they mean or what they can lead to. 

When someone 1st came up to me, I was very surprised (and slightly awkward lol). I wasn't a big channel or anything and I mostly did YouTube to just share stuff online but never thought of having an actual following. I was with my friends at the time so I felt fine but when I went back home I had to think about it a little more.  Did I really want to share that much of my life with others who I have never seen or met before? Definitely some self reflection there. And the older I got, the more I valued my privacy in general.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! I love that you saw what I was going for. I am really happy I found it. I never really looked a D&G before. A lot if their bags are not me…just too much…but this one and their Miss Sicily bags are wonderful. I will be keeping an eye on them.
> 
> We’re going in early November…not super cold but from what I’ve read, but I should need a coat but not a parka, gloves, hat, etc. I have a short, spring trench I can bring and was planning to bring a short, light, packable down jacket that I took to Paris.


Ah, yes that’s a bit later in the season. I’m sure it will still be lovely if February anything to go by. You sound well organised. 


Allthingsheart said:


> @Katinahat I decided that I am going to donate the bags. How I selected was I first chose bags that are damaged and need repairs, I also chose bags that I have not worn at all in more than 3 years, I selected styles I know that I won't carry (I like top handle bags and crossbodies), I also got rid of bags that were my fantasy self from a different time. For example, I used to go to festivals and concerts and the way the world is now and in addition to my own health concerns I am just not that person anymore and I do not see myself going to those events.


It sounds like you thought very hard about what works for you with where you are at now. I like crossbodies too. I’m sorry you have health concerns and hope you are okay.


----------



## Katinahat

The last two days I have been into the centre of town where I live. The city is full of locals enjoying the sun and also tourists. Have spent so long reflecting on what tourists, and perhaps locals, were carrying in the South of France, I had a peak at the bags around me to see what was being carried. I still don’t think we are back at peak tourist volume but it will probably pick up more in August.

I was really surprised by the number of people carrying just a medium sized backpack. It really is the vast majority. I guess given our inclement climate they probably have water, sunscreen and a raincoat with them for their sight seeing so it’s practical. There were a few unrecognisable camera bags as well. There is definitely far less carrying of high end bags here than in France.

Nearer the shops and restaurants there were some lovely bags. I saw a few Gucci, Mulberry and LV yesterday. My friend had a Loewe when I met her. However, nothing like in the number as in France and also not on such young ladies.

It’s an interesting comparison. My city is not poor by any means and is a popular tourist destination but the French Riviera has always been a rich playground and was far busier in the main town.

With my own much more low key UK trip coming up I need to plan practically for which bags to take. @BowieFan1971 you have your Italy  bag now and worked hard to get what you wanted. I’m not sure what I will decide on for my trip. Possibly the new Coach camera bag when it comes. I’ve also been carrying my chestnut original Alexa the last few days which hadn’t been used much this year and it works well for a daytime summer relaxed look.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> You live in a very unique house! I don't think it could happen as easily for the rest of us.


You are totally right!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> It’s good you have the knowledge what to do both in an emergency and in the heat. I’m glad he was okay on both occasions in the end. Another very hot day here.
> 
> Well done! It sounds like this has really worked for you. Did you sell or donate and how did you chose which would go?
> 
> Congratulations, that’s a great bag from a great dad.
> 
> Thanks for checking it me!
> 
> I got a bit concerned by other people thinking we might be identifiable. Given my history, I have some trust issues going on and wouldn’t ever place identifiable pictures of myself on the internet. I agree that posting our collections singularly or together isn’t going to make us targets for theft. I love that we can and do share. It really wasn’t to do with bags! The conversation just hit a anxiety that people might identify me from the content of some posts leaving me having over shared personal commentary. Again, you are right and I think that unlikely. Perhaps I should be more circumspect but I benefit from the support on this thread.
> 
> 
> Your house sounds beautiful and unique. I’m glad that experience worked out ok but no wonder if was a bit of a shock! I like my period house as it has lovely features and with the pretty mature front garden it is different than those around but there are many period homes in my city / country so it is not really unique.


I think you are safe! Please don´t worry! You are always very careful about posting details by which you could be identified.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I finally got an Italy bag!!! AND it’s real! I had given up and was deleting bags from my eBay watch list when a Dolce and Gabbana bag showed up on my feed. It was a brand I never considered. So I hop on Poshmark ad here is this beauty. To me she screams Italian. And the leather! I checked everything out before I negotiated a price, got a great price and she came with all the tags and cards, including the price tag from Saks. A little rubbing on the bottom hardware and a loose stitch, that’s it! I am going to have hooks for a crossbody strap put on and the stitch repaired at the same time. I am so happy! It is classic, but bold and sexy at the same time…exactly what I envision Italian style to be. It will look amazing with my trench coat! Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 5538877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538879


So happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Wearing her out today for lunch intown with a friend downtown followed by some window shopping. I wanted to make a day of it since I don’t go intown very often. Wearing it with grey wide leg pants, white tank and white oversized shirt with black leather Tevas and dainty gold jewelry. She is wearing a vintage Art Deco style pocket square by Jean Patou.

Yes, I am swinging by H since it is a block and a half from the restaurant…curious to see if any SAs recognize the bag.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wearing her out today for lunch intown with a friend downtown followed by some window shopping. I wanted to make a day of it since I don’t go intown very often. Wearing it with grey wide leg pants, white tank and white oversized shirt with black leather Tevas and dainty gold jewelry. She is wearing a vintage Art Deco style pocket square by Jean Patou.
> 
> Yes, I am swinging by H since it is a block and a half from the restaurant…curious to see if any SAs recognize the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5571799


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

lill_canele said:


> Thank you. He is doing much better!
> I noticed that his tongue and gums were white about 20mins after getting the vaccine, and knew he had to go to the ER asap. He started projectile vomiting in the car on the way there.  But the vet team was on it. Immediately whisked him away, put in an IV, gave him fluids and antihistamines.
> He stayed overnight and was so much better the next day. Really lit up when we went to go buy peanut butter for his meds haha.
> Sleeping and on meds now.
> 
> View attachment 5538817
> View attachment 5538818
> View attachment 5538819


Glad to hear that he is doing better!  Quick thinking on your part in getting him to the vet speedily.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wearing her out today for lunch intown with a friend downtown followed by some window shopping. I wanted to make a day of it since I don’t go intown very often. Wearing it with grey wide leg pants, white tank and white oversized shirt with black leather Tevas and dainty gold jewelry. She is wearing a vintage Art Deco style pocket square by Jean Patou.
> 
> Yes, I am swinging by H since it is a block and a half from the restaurant…curious to see if any SAs recognize the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5571799


Gorgeous bag!  Have a fun day out in town.


----------



## Jereni

lill_canele said:


> Hi All!  Catching up on all the posts.
> Been a bit MIA, my dog went into anaphylactic shock after getting his regular set of vaccines this weekend so it was a bit crazy. (Btw, he's had all these vaccines before, the vet thinks either the drug company altered the formula or his immune system changed over time) But he got to the ER in time, stayed there for a night and is at home resting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't have a very large or particularly expensive collection (especially compared to others), I try to err on the safe side of posting photos. I mentioned before (thought I'm not sure if it was on this thread), that I just have an IG (with a different username) for my luxury items, but that's mainly for my personal enjoyment. If someone happens to find me, I don't mind, but I don't feel comfortable making it public.
> When I used to do YouTube (long time ago haha), I tried to be careful, blurring out things, not showing  my license plate, house number, filming inside away from windows, etc. But, at the end of the day, I decided it was best to take them down. Especially my shopping hauls and vlogs. I'm not as "show off-y" (not saying anyone is a show-off here, I was a different person at that time and it was my thing) as I was before and I'm pretty content with posting something once a while on TPF or on my luxury IG. I really became more aware of things when people would recognize me in public from my YouTube videos and while that was very rare, it was surprising, and made me take a step back and think about it further.
> I will say I am a little more comfortable here, on TPF, than on my other platforms, in terms of talking about and sharing what we bought (mostly in text thought, not always in photos), just because we collectively love luxury. But again, it's the internet. Personally I would not post collection photos but I definitely understand the feeling of sharing what you love with others.
> 
> Just my thoughts though. Not trying to give advice or admonish anyone here. We all have different levels of comfort and that is understandable. As long as you feel okay with it, that's all that matters.



I’m sorry to hear about your pup’s incident! Glad you got him in to be seen quickly and that he is ok. 



Katinahat said:


> I don’t use any other social media at all. Not FB, I or YouTube. I came to TPF first to find out more about fine handbags before chosing which Mulberry style to buy when I decided to get my first. I stalked for a few years and then joined eventually and found this thread in 2019 perhaps. I try not to post anything that shows personal information. Just my bags, or accessories and photos that are anonymous. It’s a personal decision as others do show more and that’s completely okay too. As I say, it’s more about being able to be free and open with my comments without judgement from people IRL.
> 
> Definitely, I agree with you. Show and tell is the perfect description for what we do! It’s great to have all your opinions and advice. It’s like we have found our tribe and are all part of a club. I actually think we’d have an awesome time if we ever could meet up somewhere even though we are probably very different!



I don’t use much social media much at all either. I have a Facebook acct but haven’t logged in in over 3 years.  Tried IG for a little while more or less anonymously but I just can’t take really good looking photos on my phone so I gave up. 

TPF is my main form of internet engagement, i.e. where I actually ‘contribute’ something. I much prefer being anonymous on the internet.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Have a wonderful time!


Had a wonderful time! Went bag browsing. Including H, which had NO BAGS of any kind in stock.

Whelp, this bag us either so rare or so under the radar, the SA didn’t even look twice at it, even as I was draping twillies and 45s on to pick one for it. Probably wondered why I was buying one for some no name bag…

The true anti-status, “you just gotta know” status bag! LMAO


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wearing her out today for lunch intown with a friend downtown followed by some window shopping. I wanted to make a day of it since I don’t go intown very often. Wearing it with grey wide leg pants, white tank and white oversized shirt with black leather Tevas and dainty gold jewelry. She is wearing a vintage Art Deco style pocket square by Jean Patou.
> 
> Yes, I am swinging by H since it is a block and a half from the restaurant…curious to see if any SAs recognize the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5571799





BowieFan1971 said:


> Had a wonderful time! Went bag browsing. Including H, which had NO BAGS of any kind in stock.
> 
> Whelp, this bag us either so rare or so under the radar, the SA didn’t even look twice at it, even as I was draping twillies and 45s on to pick one for it. Probably wondered why I was buying one for some no name bag…
> 
> The true anti-status, “you just gotta know” status bag! LMAO


That does sound wonderful! So funny the SA didn’t recognise the bag. Just shows that they don’t train them on previous models. There were no bags in the airport Hermes I went into but maybe that’s normal! It was my first Hermes experience! Did you buy anything?


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your pup’s incident! Glad you got him in to be seen quickly and that he is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t use much social media much at all either. I have a Facebook acct but haven’t logged in in over 3 years.  Tried IG for a little while more or less anonymously but I just can’t take really good looking photos on my phone so I gave up.
> 
> TPF is my main form of internet engagement, i.e. where I actually ‘contribute’ something. I much prefer being anonymous on the internet.


Very similar to me really but I don’t even have other accounts.


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve just had notification that the white coach camera bag with the branded strap is due to arrive tomorrow. We shall see if it happens. If so it’s just in time for my weekend. I’m meeting a friend for lunch on Friday, friends for a show on Saturday and DH is taking me out on Sunday evening. I’m hoping to take it to at least one of these events.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Had a wonderful time! Went bag browsing. Including H, which had NO BAGS of any kind in stock.
> 
> Whelp, this bag us either so rare or so under the radar, the SA didn’t even look twice at it, even as I was draping twillies and 45s on to pick one for it. Probably wondered why I was buying one for some no name bag…
> 
> The true anti-status, “you just gotta know” status bag! LMAO


How did you feel carrying it?   Some of the first times I carried some of my vintage Hermes, I felt like an old time movie star.   It felt very special.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> I’ve just had notification that the white coach camera bag with the branded strap is due to arrive tomorrow. We shall see if it happens. If so it’s just in time for my weekend. I’m meeting a friend for lunch on Friday, friends for a show on Saturday and DH is taking me out on Sunday evening. I’m hoping to take it to at least one of these events.


Eagerly awaiting the outfit pics.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> That does sound wonderful! So funny the SA didn’t recognise the bag. Just shows that they don’t train them on previous models. There were no bags in the airport Hermes I went into but maybe that’s normal! It was my first Hermes experience! Did you buy anything?


A twilly for my bag. And the light blue side looks gorgeous with my gold Bolide, as does the original side.


----------



## msd_bags

Jereni said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your pup’s incident! Glad you got him in to be seen quickly and that he is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t use much social media much at all either. I have a Facebook acct but haven’t logged in in over 3 years.  Tried IG for a little while more or less anonymously but I just can’t take really good looking photos on my phone so I gave up.
> 
> TPF is my main form of internet engagement, i.e. where I actually ‘contribute’ something. I much prefer being anonymous on the internet.


I also don’t have a Facebook account.  I created an IG one just to follow news and something here and there.  I guess I’m just a private person.  But I really liked sharing here when I was more active on this thread. (Life has just gotten busier lately.)


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> A twilly for my bag
> 
> View attachment 5572211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572214


This is one elegant bag!  And that twilly is just special.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> I finally got an Italy bag!!! AND it’s real! I had given up and was deleting bags from my eBay watch list when a Dolce and Gabbana bag showed up on my feed. It was a brand I never considered. So I hop on Poshmark ad here is this beauty. To me she screams Italian. And the leather! I checked everything out before I negotiated a price, got a great price and she came with all the tags and cards, including the price tag from Saks. A little rubbing on the bottom hardware and a loose stitch, that’s it! I am going to have hooks for a crossbody strap put on and the stitch repaired at the same time. I am so happy! It is classic, but bold and sexy at the same time…exactly what I envision Italian style to be. It will look amazing with my trench coat! Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 5538877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538878
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538879


Gorgeous bag, congrats!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Had a wonderful time! Went bag browsing. Including H, which had NO BAGS of any kind in stock.
> 
> Whelp, this bag us either so rare or so under the radar, the SA didn’t even look twice at it, even as I was draping twillies and 45s on to pick one for it. Probably wondered why I was buying one for some no name bag…
> 
> The true anti-status, “you just gotta know” status bag! LMAO


So even Hermes does not train their SAs on the bag history of their house. I noticed it was the same at Dior.

I´m glad you enjoyed wearing your stunning piece of history! I just saw the picture of her with her new beautiful twilly. What a great choice!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> So even Hermes does not train their SAs on the bag history of their house. I noticed it was the same at Dior.
> 
> I´m glad you enjoyed wearing your stunning piece of history! I just saw the picture of her with her new beautiful twilly. What a great choice!


I think that is true about most fashion houses. They are only familiar with recent styles.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> A twilly for my bag. And the light blue side looks gorgeous with my gold Bolide, as does the original side.
> 
> View attachment 5572211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572214


It's beautiful and your bag is very special.


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your pup’s incident! Glad you got him in to be seen quickly and that he is ok.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t use much social media much at all either. I have a Facebook acct but haven’t logged in in over 3 years.  Tried IG for a little while more or less anonymously but I just can’t take really good looking photos on my phone so I gave up.
> 
> TPF is my main form of internet engagement, i.e. where I actually ‘contribute’ something. I much prefer being anonymous on the internet.


I've joined a few other forums but this is the only one I've stayed at consistently. I don't use the same pictures or user names on other forums as I am paranoid about staying incognito. 

For awhile I wrote a blog about Internet privacy so I became hyper-aware of how much people tend to overshare, perhaps not realizing that anyone, not just your target audience, can view most of what you post online.

I have joined forums when I have a question about something and then stop posting once I get my question answered. Many years ago I had a few jobs that required me to post on forums. One forum was trying to get started and my job was just to create content so people would have a reason to stay on the forum.

I've never used Facebook or any of the popular social media sites. I use Yelp and Trip Advisor to find restaurants but never created an account. I have an account on IMDB so I can rate movies and shows just to keep track of what I've seen.


----------



## jblended

Ooh, I've popped in just in time for an interesting discussion! Best thing about this thread is how thought-provoking it is!



whateve said:


> I've joined a few other forums but this is the only one I've stayed at consistently. I don't use the same pictures or user names on other forums as I am paranoid about staying incognito.
> 
> For awhile I wrote a blog about Internet privacy so I became hyper-aware of how much people tend to overshare, perhaps not realizing that anyone, not just your target audience, can view most of what you post online.


Same in that I only post here and have no other form of social media. I'm a bit funny about privacy, because I don't care if I overshare because I'm a human being and this is my real, flawed existence, so I feel no need to be secretive about it. I've benefited from the community by being open and have grown to be a better person as a result of feedback I've received. Had I hidden my nature, I would have remained stunted.

However, I don't disclose my location publicly as a precaution. I'm paranoid about that because my abusive ex did try to hunt me down via my online activity and I am aware of others who have gone through the same experience.
I have no doubt anyone could find out where anybody is online if they were so inclined, but don't think it's a real risk for the majority of people. Secure your location, secure your financial details, but otherwise, I think it doesn't matter. There's nothing I say online that I wouldn't admit to irl. Sometimes I am _extra_ dumb, emotional or snappy and I _really_ wish I wasn't, but I try to focus on failing better the next time.

I've had a couple of jobs that involved forums, but it was to determine people's identities across platforms (as a marketing thing- to data mine what their areas of interests are on a deeper level). I could often tell when one user was posting in different places just by their style of writing. Some people had a couple of accounts and would post and then reply to themselves! That made me laugh. Most people do not use the same username/avatar but you can still pick them out. Anybody can pick me out from the length of my posts or my British spelling, for example! I found that job conflicted with my personal ethics and quit very early on. I hate to think how much it has evolved since then and how much personal info people are collating without considering their personal ethics as they work.
I was also offered a job to surreptitiously promote products on forums like tpf (though nothing to do with bags). Basically join as a new member, ask a few questions, then post about this "amazing find" and continue to slowly talk up the new brand without disclosing I was working for them. I refused that job and was very upset to learn that this was a growing industry. It's influencer marketing but more insidious because with Youtubers you know they're being paid, but with forums there's an implicit trust that's being broken when a community member is actually a marketing plant.
Weird world we live in!

I have had a weird experience with online identity confusion, but nothing problematic came from it. A couple of my friends use my Etsy account for convenience (they pay with their paypal), and they'd leave product reviews after purchasing. One person left a bad review and I got a slew of angry emails from the shop owner asking me to remove the negative rating. I was perplexed as I'd not bought anything, then realized my friend had. I think I'm abnormal in that I would let others use my account, but I don't save any payment information on there, and my friends usually leave very good reviews, so it doesn't concern me.

 _________

Anyway, hello everyone! Just popping in to say that I hope you're all well! 
I'm a bit confused by the new layout here. Everything looks so different!  I have not carried a bag in _forever_ but am missing it, so will be catching up on the thread to see what lovelies have been shared recently and what bag challenge is currently happening. Living vicariously through you stylish beauties! 

__________
*Edit after a quick skim of the last few pages. *



Cordeliere said:


> How do other people feel about sharing their collections publicly? I am ok with posting a bag in a thread here and there, but I worry that posting my collection might set me up for theft. A fitness trainer that I follow on instagram was just robbed while sleeping.


I guess this is where the online privacy discussion started? I personally think people with more expensive collections may need to be more careful, but moreso in watermarking their pics and stripping meta data. I place my username on my stuff because someone mentioned there's a clone/mirror to tpf and, though my bags are worth nothing (literally), I don't know where that mirror site will repost images. I'd hate for my more unique bags to be used in fraudulent listings. This should certainly be a precaution taken by those with more expensive bags, imo.



lill_canele said:


> Thank you. He is doing much better!


He's gorgeous and I'm so glad to hear he's better! What a frightening experience but you thought quickly and did all the right things! Hope your furbaby is back at 100% now.  

_______



Spoiler: replying to this one differently






Katinahat said:


> I love that we can and do share. It really wasn’t to do with bags! The conversation just hit a anxiety that people might identify me from the content of some posts leaving me having over shared personal commentary. Again, you are right and I think that unlikely. Perhaps I should be more circumspect but I benefit from the support on this thread.


I would like to reassure you that nothing you said can identify you in any way. Your story is one of many- mine being amongst those shared on this thread- where the details are, sadly, interchangeable and that brings a level of security with it.
Even my story of being hit by a car was eerily similar to others shared on this thread. It was amazing to me how interchangeable those stories were! Even if you know one of the posters personally, you would struggle to tell which of the stories shared belonged to the person you knew as so many details were the same. I hope that helps reassure you somewhat.

I won't deny there were moments where I wondered just how dumb I am to put so much of my trauma online, however, as I was saved by this very community during my lowest, I found the pros outweighed the cons for me.
My personal security was a factor but on top of that was the complete loss of my dignity. My openness, emotional vulnerability and need for support these past couple of years has been ugly / off-putting/ annoying, to say the least.
It was a personal battle, choosing whether to be open and get support that I desperately needed from this community and couldn't find elsewhere, or take it on by myself because I'd look "more normal and less broken" to the outside world.
Now, I am proud that I was brave enough to share. I know I look awful to others, but I hope, in time, I will also look like a survivor who has grown to be a better person from all this.



______

Oh no, I've just seen about Ceejay.  I can't believe it. 
______

*Edit: quoting you from below not to clog up the thread*.


whateve said:


> Glad to "see" you here! I hope you are doing well.


Thank you! 

Yes, I'm better.  I'm seeing a new therapist and working through all the baggage! Even the things I thought I was okay with, like the disfigurement, have turned out to need processing. It feels good to be taking control of my emotions a bit more, rather than sinking in the feeling of helplessness as I was previously. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Ooh, I've popped in just in time for an interesting discussion! Best thing about this thread is how thought-provoking it is!
> 
> Same in that I only post here and have no other form of social media. I'm a bit funny about privacy, because I don't care if I overshare because I'm a human being and this is my real, flawed existence, so I feel no need to be secretive about it. I've benefited from the community by being open and have grown to be a better person as a result of feedback I've received. Had I hidden my nature, I would have remained stunted.
> 
> However, I don't disclose my location publicly as a precaution. I'm paranoid about that because my abusive ex did try to hunt me down via my online activity and I am aware of others who have gone through the same experience.
> I have no doubt anyone could find out where anybody is online if they were so inclined, but don't think it's a real risk for the majority of people. Secure your location, secure your financial details, but otherwise, I think it doesn't matter. There's nothing I say online that I wouldn't admit to irl. Sometimes I am _extra_ dumb, emotional or snappy and I _really_ wish I wasn't, but I try to focus on failing better the next time.
> 
> I've had a couple of jobs that involved forums, but it was to determine people's identities across platforms (as a marketing thing- to data mine what their areas of interests are on a deeper level). I could often tell when one user was posting in different places just by their style of writing. Some people had a couple of accounts and would post and then reply to themselves! That made me laugh. Most people do not use the same username/avatar but you can still pick them out. Anybody can pick me out from the length of my posts or my British spelling, for example! I found that job conflicted with my personal ethics and quit very early on. I hate to think how much it has evolved since then and how much personal info people are collating without considering their personal ethics as they work.
> I was also offered a job to surreptitiously promote products on forums like tpf (though nothing to do with bags). Basically join as a new member, ask a few questions, then post about this "amazing find" and continue to slowly talk up the new brand without disclosing I was working for them. I refused that job and was very upset to learn that this was a growing industry. It's influencer marketing but more insidious because with Youtubers you know they're being paid, but with forums there's an implicit trust that's being broken when a community member is actually a marketing plant.
> Weird world we live in!
> 
> I have had a weird experience with online identity confusion, but nothing problematic came from it. A couple of my friends use my Etsy account for convenience (they pay with their paypal), and they'd leave product reviews after purchasing. One person left a bad review and I got a slew of angry emails from the shop owner asking me to remove the negative rating. I was perplexed as I'd not bought anything, then realized my friend had. I think I'm abnormal in that I would let others use my account, but I don't save any payment information on there, and my friends usually leave very good reviews, so it doesn't concern me.
> 
> 
> Anyway, hello everyone! Just popping in to say that I hope you're all well!
> I'm a bit confused by the new layout here. Everything looks so different!  I have not carried a bag in _forever_ but am missing it, so will be catching up on the thread to see what lovelies have been shared recently and what bag challenge is currently happening. Living vicariously through you stylish lovelies!


Glad to "see" you here! I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> A twilly for my bag. And the light blue side looks gorgeous with my gold Bolide, as does the original side.
> 
> View attachment 5572211
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572214


Oh that is gorgeous! It looks perfect with your bag. So sophisticated! I love the look of all these beautiful silk twillies and scarves even though I just can’t work them into my own looks. Other people make their bags look stunning by adding to them and I still remember your post with your beautiful Paris scarf.

I love bags: for me they are a functional and easy accessory. I chose carefully which one to carry, by style, size and colour for the occasion, but then just thrown them on which I think is why I prefer crossbody or bags that carry comfortably over the shoulder. I only really hand carry for work and then when I drive in.

With jewellery, I mostly wear my rings, a pair of simple gold and tiny diamond stud earrings I leave in and occasionally a simple chain. I’m just seem to prefer to keep things simple.



cowgirlsboots said:


> So even Hermes does not train their SAs on the bag history of their house. I noticed it was the same at Dior.
> 
> I´m glad you enjoyed wearing your stunning piece of history! I just saw the picture of her with her new beautiful twilly. What a great choice!


The Coach SAs are very good at recognising their own bags from older stock when I go in but I guess most of mine are the last 5 years or so and also have Coach written on them which is a bit of a give away. I think they might be trained to admire bags customers are carrying because they often do that. With the Mulberry staff they do that less often but my blue Cara gets comments. I think it’s more unusual with its quilting which they do occasionally but not all that often.

@jblended and @msd_bags so lovely to see you both back on the thread again. @jblended thanks for your helpful insight. It’s interesting you’ve  had or been offered jobs that are so linked to SM. It must be so useful to have that insight. What you’ve said makes a lot of sense. It’s good to be real and not like these plants! I hope you can carry some more bags in better health soon!


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> It’s interesting you’ve had or been offered jobs that are so linked to SM. It must be so useful to have that insight.


It was, indeed. It was an odd experience and those jobs are not necessarily reflective of the industry as a whole, but that was my only experience in that realm and I found it unpleasant. 
I believe there's a good side to the social media marketing industry and there are reputable companies that have their own code of ethics and conduct themselves well. I just didn't go into the field properly so could not tell you who those companies are! 

Question for the group: Do you wear watches? If so, do you wear them at home?
As my immunity is not the best, I'm still mostly isolated and limited in where I can go, so I don't get the chance to pull my bags often. I've started to use my watches everyday at home, just for myself. It's kind of ridiculous but it brings me joy. Does anyone else wear their watches/jewelry at home, even if they're by themselves and idling?


----------



## Katinahat

It’s arrived! Not well packaged I have to say. They normally send bags in a box but this was just in a padded envelope but it was a new item with its original wrapping all in place and it isn’t a delicate bag so was fine. I’m not good at delayed gratification had it open in a shot! 

It’s just what I was looking for. A casual little bag with the fun of a branded strap which seems to be in style right now and inspired me. It was relatively inexpensive and with 40% off in the sale easily affordable to just let me try this style out. I’m glad I went for white which is a chalk white not a bright white. I like it but probably in pink I’d just prefer my mini Alexa. This way it’s different and a  good neutral to have. The gold dinky straps are out of stock online but hopefully will come back as that would give me an option to wear it more formally. 

Some quick pics for your opinions. 




And here with the resin strap I purchased recently which also works. 



No modelling shots. I’m dressed in Lycra shorts having been for a run  - not a good look!  I’ll add those at the weekend.

I’m doing terribly at shopping my own closet this year but bags make happy. I that’s 4 in now! But 3 went out gifted to family so not so bad in all.


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> It was, indeed. It was an odd experience and those jobs are not necessarily reflective of the industry as a whole, but that was my only experience in that realm and I found it unpleasant.
> I believe there's a good side to the social media marketing industry and there are reputable companies that have their own code of ethics and conduct themselves well. I just didn't go into the field properly so could not tell you who those companies are!
> 
> Question for the group: Do you wear watches? If so, do you wear them at home?
> As my immunity is not the best, I'm still mostly isolated and limited in where I can go, so I don't get the chance to pull my bags often. I've started to use my watches everyday at home, just for myself. It's kind of ridiculous but it brings me joy. Does anyone else wear their watches/jewelry at home, even if they're by themselves and idling?


I am older and old school to boot, so I wear a watch every day unless I am home all day. I use my watches. I have 2, both mid-range Tissot (love them!). One is all stainless, the other two tone for when I wear yellow gold. I previously had a Tissot I wore every day for 20 years that still looked good enough to sell for $150. I just got tired of it and wanted something different. I will wear these for 20 years too.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> It’s arrived!


It's lovely! I adore small camera bag/crossbodies like this one. Coach pebbled leather is wonderful. My chalk coach gets some denim transfer on it sometimes, but a quick wipe down immediately removes everything. Very hardy leather. 


Katinahat said:


> The gold dinky straps are out of stock online but hopefully will come back as that would give me an option to wear it more formally.


Have you tried the dinky straps before? I ask because I find them painful on my shoulder, even though I carry very little. Perhaps test before buying (or make sure you can return if it's not comfy). @whateve tagging you to ask if you've had issues with the dinky straps?



BowieFan1971 said:


> I am older and old school to boot, so I wear a watch every day unless I am home all day. I use my watches. I have 2, both mid-range Tissot (love them!). One is all stainless, the other two tone for when I wear yellow gold. I previously had a Tissot I wore every day for 20 years that still looked good enough to sell for $150. I just got tired of it and wanted something different. I will wear these for 20 years too.


You're old school cool!  Both watches sound lovely!


----------



## baghabitz34

jblended said:


> Ooh, I've popped in just in time for an interesting discussion! Best thing about this thread is how thought-provoking it is!
> 
> 
> Same in that I only post here and have no other form of social media. I'm a bit funny about privacy, because I don't care if I overshare because I'm a human being and this is my real, flawed existence, so I feel no need to be secretive about it. I've benefited from the community by being open and have grown to be a better person as a result of feedback I've received. Had I hidden my nature, I would have remained stunted.
> 
> However, I don't disclose my location publicly as a precaution. I'm paranoid about that because my abusive ex did try to hunt me down via my online activity and I am aware of others who have gone through the same experience.
> I have no doubt anyone could find out where anybody is online if they were so inclined, but don't think it's a real risk for the majority of people. Secure your location, secure your financial details, but otherwise, I think it doesn't matter. There's nothing I say online that I wouldn't admit to irl. Sometimes I am _extra_ dumb, emotional or snappy and I _really_ wish I wasn't, but I try to focus on failing better the next time.
> 
> I've had a couple of jobs that involved forums, but it was to determine people's identities across platforms (as a marketing thing- to data mine what their areas of interests are on a deeper level). I could often tell when one user was posting in different places just by their style of writing. Some people had a couple of accounts and would post and then reply to themselves! That made me laugh. Most people do not use the same username/avatar but you can still pick them out. Anybody can pick me out from the length of my posts or my British spelling, for example! I found that job conflicted with my personal ethics and quit very early on. I hate to think how much it has evolved since then and how much personal info people are collating without considering their personal ethics as they work.
> I was also offered a job to surreptitiously promote products on forums like tpf (though nothing to do with bags). Basically join as a new member, ask a few questions, then post about this "amazing find" and continue to slowly talk up the new brand without disclosing I was working for them. I refused that job and was very upset to learn that this was a growing industry. It's influencer marketing but more insidious because with Youtubers you know they're being paid, but with forums there's an implicit trust that's being broken when a community member is actually a marketing plant.
> Weird world we live in!
> 
> I have had a weird experience with online identity confusion, but nothing problematic came from it. A couple of my friends use my Etsy account for convenience (they pay with their paypal), and they'd leave product reviews after purchasing. One person left a bad review and I got a slew of angry emails from the shop owner asking me to remove the negative rating. I was perplexed as I'd not bought anything, then realized my friend had. I think I'm abnormal in that I would let others use my account, but I don't save any payment information on there, and my friends usually leave very good reviews, so it doesn't concern me.
> 
> _________
> 
> Anyway, hello everyone! Just popping in to say that I hope you're all well!
> I'm a bit confused by the new layout here. Everything looks so different!  I have not carried a bag in _forever_ but am missing it, so will be catching up on the thread to see what lovelies have been shared recently and what bag challenge is currently happening. Living vicariously through you stylish beauties!
> 
> __________
> *Edit after a quick skim of the last few pages. *
> 
> 
> I guess this is where the online privacy discussion started? I personally think people with more expensive collections may need to be more careful, but moreso in watermarking their pics and stripping meta data. I place my username on my stuff because someone mentioned there's a clone/mirror to tpf and, though my bags are worth nothing (literally), I don't know where that mirror site will repost images. I'd hate for my more unique bags to be used in fraudulent listings. This should certainly be a precaution taken by those with more expensive bags, imo.
> 
> 
> He's gorgeous and I'm so glad to hear he's better! What a frightening experience but you thought quickly and did all the right things! Hope your furbaby is back at 100% now.
> 
> _______
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: replying to this one differently
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to reassure you that nothing you said can identify you in any way. Your story is one of many- mine being amongst those shared on this thread- where the details are, sadly, interchangeable and that brings a level of security with it.
> Even my story of being hit by a car was eerily similar to others shared on this thread. It was amazing to me how interchangeable those stories were! Even if you know one of the posters personally, you would struggle to tell which of the stories shared belonged to the person you knew as so many details were the same. I hope that helps reassure you somewhat.
> 
> I won't deny there were moments where I wondered just how dumb I am to put so much of my trauma online, however, as I was saved by this very community during my lowest, I found the pros outweighed the cons for me.
> My personal security was a factor but on top of that was the complete loss of my dignity. My openness, emotional vulnerability and need for support these past couple of years has been ugly / off-putting/ annoying, to say the least.
> It was a personal battle, choosing whether to be open and get support that I desperately needed from this community and couldn't find elsewhere, or take it on by myself because I'd look "more normal and less broken" to the outside world.
> Now, I am proud that I was brave enough to share. I know I look awful to others, but I hope, in time, I will also look like a survivor who has grown to be a better person from all this.
> 
> 
> 
> ______
> 
> Oh no, I've just seen about Ceejay.  I can't believe it.
> ______
> 
> *Edit: quoting you from below not to clog up the thread*.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, I'm better.  I'm seeing a new therapist and working through all the baggage! Even the things I thought I was okay with, like the disfigurement, have turned out to need processing. It feels good to be taking control of my emotions a bit more, rather than sinking in the feeling of helplessness as I was previously. Onwards and upwards!


Happy to see you back & doing better. Glad you found a therapist that is helpful, unlike that terror you had before.

In answer to your post below - yes I wear my watches, no I don’t wear them if I am not going anywhere. Although I generally will wear a necklace or two, even if just staying home.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> It was, indeed. It was an odd experience and those jobs are not necessarily reflective of the industry as a whole, but that was my only experience in that realm and I found it unpleasant.
> I believe there's a good side to the social media marketing industry and there are reputable companies that have their own code of ethics and conduct themselves well. I just didn't go into the field properly so could not tell you who those companies are!
> 
> Question for the group: Do you wear watches? If so, do you wear them at home?
> As my immunity is not the best, I'm still mostly isolated and limited in where I can go, so I don't get the chance to pull my bags often. I've started to use my watches everyday at home, just for myself. It's kind of ridiculous but it brings me joy. Does anyone else wear their watches/jewelry at home, even if they're by themselves and idling?


I used to wear pretty watches at home. Now I wear a Fitbit watch every day. I wear it at home to make myself get out of the chair and get up and move more.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> It’s arrived! Not well packaged I have to say. They normally send bags in a box but this was just in a padded envelope but it was a new item with its original wrapping all in place and it isn’t a delicate bag so was fine. I’m not good at delayed gratification had it open in a shot!
> 
> It’s just what I was looking for. A casual little bag with the fun of a branded strap which seems to be in style right now and inspired me. It was relatively inexpensive and with 40% off in the sale easily affordable to just let me try this style out. I’m glad I went for white which is a chalk white not a bright white. I like it but probably in pink I’d just prefer my mini Alexa. This way it’s different and a  good neutral to have. The gold dinky straps are out of stock online but hopefully will come back as that would give me an option to wear it more formally.
> 
> Some quick pics for your opinions.
> View attachment 5572471
> 
> View attachment 5572472
> 
> And here with the resin strap I purchased recently which also works.
> View attachment 5572473
> 
> 
> No modelling shots. I’m dressed in Lycra shorts having been for a run  - not a good look!  I’ll add those at the weekend.
> 
> I’m doing terribly at shopping my own closet this year but bags make happy. I that’s 4 in now! But 3 went out gifted to family so not so bad in all.


I really like your new bag. Enjoy it this coming weekend.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I bought DIY crossbody hooks that screw through and was able to place them through a double thickness of leather where they will not be seen. The outside screw is hidden by the decorative strap/buckle and the positioning distributes the weight and does not mess with the shape of the bag. I am very pleased! And I can place the strap hook through the chain in the zipper  pull, which makes it more secure! This bag just became exactly the Italy travel bag I was looking for!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## piperdog

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am older and old school to boot, so I wear a watch every day unless I am home all day. I use my watches. I have 2, both mid-range Tissot (love them!). One is all stainless, the other two tone for when I wear yellow gold. I previously had a Tissot I wore every day for 20 years that still looked good enough to sell for $150. I just got tired of it and wanted something different. I will wear these for 20 years too.


I could have written this word for word except that 1) I still have my original stainless Tissot that is at least 30 years old and still looks and runs great; and 2) my two-tone is a Movado instead of a Tissot. I also have a gold-tone Raymond Weil that I love, but that thing eats through batteries like crazy, so I'm thinking of selling it.


----------



## piperdog

As for online presence, this is the only place where I participate, even sporadically. I have FB and IG, but mostly because FB is required for a child's sports team, and IG because I'd rather look at pictures than read what most people write. Again, tpf is the only exception to that, where I enjoy both the writings and the pictures.


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> It was, indeed. It was an odd experience and those jobs are not necessarily reflective of the industry as a whole, but that was my only experience in that realm and I found it unpleasant.
> I believe there's a good side to the social media marketing industry and there are reputable companies that have their own code of ethics and conduct themselves well. I just didn't go into the field properly so could not tell you who those companies are!
> 
> Question for the group: Do you wear watches? If so, do you wear them at home?
> As my immunity is not the best, I'm still mostly isolated and limited in where I can go, so I don't get the chance to pull my bags often. I've started to use my watches everyday at home, just for myself. It's kind of ridiculous but it brings me joy. Does anyone else wear their watches/jewelry at home, even if they're by themselves and idling?


I hope you are right. Social media has an important part to play for modern businesses.

I don’t have any particularly good jewellery or watches except perhaps my rings. I wear my engagement ring and three eternity rings most days even if I’m not going out.

DH gave me a beautiful slim gold bangle/bracelet watch with tiny gold diamonds on the face when we got married and I have a couple of inexpensive metal watches. I should get new batteries put in. I just wear my Apple Watch most of the time now as it helps track my health but I should wear the bangle: it’s simple but pretty.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I am older and old school to boot, so I wear a watch every day unless I am home all day. I use my watches. I have 2, both mid-range Tissot (love them!). One is all stainless, the other two tone for when I wear yellow gold. I previously had a Tissot I wore every day for 20 years that still looked good enough to sell for $150. I just got tired of it and wanted something different. I will wear these for 20 years too.


Totally backing up what others have said. You have a great vibe. Your denim shorts with the white T in your other post is understated but classic and looks so good on you.


jblended said:


> It's lovely! I adore small camera bag/crossbodies like this one. Coach pebbled leather is wonderful. My chalk coach gets some denim transfer on it sometimes, but a quick wipe down immediately removes everything. Very hardy leather.
> 
> Have you tried the dinky straps before? I ask because I find them painful on my shoulder, even though I carry very little. Perhaps test before buying (or make sure you can return if it's not comfy). @whateve tagging you to ask if you've had issues with the dinky straps?
> 
> 
> You're old school cool!  Both watches sound lovely!


Thanks so much! It’s great to hear that the chalk shade and pebbled leather have worked well for you. I think this is a great sized bag. Small but not too small.

I have a dinky strap with woven leather (gunmetal so doesn’t work with this bag) but no chains without leather. Some of these bags came with alternative leather straps as well as the webbing one but not the classic colours. However, the point was to use the webbing strap so I’m not in a rush to change it anyway.


dcooney4 said:


> I used to wear pretty watches at home. Now I wear a Fitbit watch every day. I wear it at home to make myself get out of the chair and get up and move more.


Exactly! That’s why I wear mine too.


dcooney4 said:


> I really like your new bag. Enjoy it this coming weekend.


Thank you! I’m definitely taking it out tomorrow.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I bought DIY crossbody hooks that screw through and was able to place them through a double thickness of leather where they will not be seen. The outside screw is hidden by the decorative strap/buckle and the positioning distributes the weight and does not mess with the shape of the bag. I am very pleased! And I can place the strap hook through the chain in the zipper  pull, which makes it more secure! This bag just became exactly the Italy travel bag I was looking for!
> 
> View attachment 5572675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572677


That’s so clever! I’m really impressed that you can do this kind of alternation so successfully. I wouldn’t dare make such adjustments. I’m sure it will really enhance your use of this bag. It looks great on you and I love the strap too.


----------



## DME

@Katinahat , I’m loving your new Coach bag! In addition to mod shots, I would love a review once you’ve had a chance to use it. The strap looks adjustable? That’s always a plus since it covers a wide range of heights and preferences on where the wearer wants the bag to hit.

@jblended , welcome back! To answer your question about watches, I don’t normally wear them at home, but that’s because I’m usually doing something with my hands and don’t want to risk ruining them.

@Katinahat , @whateve , @jblended and others, tPF is the only social media I do. I have an Instagram account, but the only reason I got it was to see photos from a NatGeo event we stumbled on at the mall (and I never was able to find them anyway). I used to visit a parenting forum about 12 years ago, but it was so toxic that I quit cold turkey and haven’t looked back. I appreciate expectation of respect here and that steps are taken when users violate it. My experience here has been overwhelming positive, but the one time I encountered a very negative post, I was reminded of that parenting forum and it almost made me want to run! I was glad to see that post removed. Differences of opinion are one thing and I welcome them as it keeps life interesting; outright negativity is another.

I don’t worry too much about people identifying me based on my posts. I’m sure they could, but I’m careful what and how much information I post and we live in a world where information is so readily available anyway that it’s nearly impossible to be completely off the grid.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Ok…want opinions. My DH is a not-so-great gift giver, so I tell him what I want. This year for Christmas, I am thinking of taking a ring that belonged to my great-grandmother that was given to my gramma that passed this year who then gave it to me about 30 years ago. I have really small hands, but as you see it is super tiny so has to be sized up. It is too delicate to wear as a pinky ring and they are not my thing anyway. The stone in it is not real…my mother replaced the original that cracked and it was not real either. My great-grandparents were working class with 7 kids, so they did not have have expensive things. But the ring itself is gold. I have never worn it but want to. What should I set in it? I have an emerald ring from my mother and a ruby ring that was my 30th birthday present to myself. Should I put a sapphire in it? A fire opal? A lab grown diamond? An exotic colored garnet, my birthstone?  I want this ring to be special because it is precious both physically and emotionally. I would like to hand it down one day to a granddaughter of my own or my niece if I never have one.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok…want opinions. My DH is a not-so-great gift giver, so I tell him what I want. This year for Christmas, I am thinking of taking a ring that belonged to my great-grandmother that was given to my gramma that passed this year who then gave it to me about 30 years ago. I have really small hands, but as you see it is super tiny so has to be sized up. It is too delicate to wear as a pinky ring and they are not my thing anyway. The stone in it is not real…my mother replaced the original that cracked and it was not real either. My great-grandparents were working class with 7 kids, so they did not have have expensive things. But the ring itself is gold. I have never worn it but want to. What should I set in it? I have an emerald ring from my mother and a ruby ring that was my 30th birthday present to myself. Should I put a sapphire in it? A fire opal? A lab grown diamond? An exotic colored garnet, my birthstone?  I want this ring to be special because it is precious both physically and emotionally. I would like to hand it down one day to a granddaughter of my own or my niece if I never have one.
> 
> View attachment 5572796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572799


First off, that is a stunning ring! I love what you are aiming to do. As for suggestions, do you happen to know the birth month of your great grandmother? If so, that might be a nice way to honor the original owner. If it was a gift from your great grandfather to your great grandmother, I could also suggest the stone that represents the month they were married.

Other thoughts are your birthstone or, since you are hoping to pass it down someday, your son’s.


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> First off, that is a stunning ring! I love what you are aiming to do. As for suggestions, do you happen to know the birth month of your great grandmother? If so, that might be a nice way to honor the original owner. If it was a gift from your great grandfather to your great grandmother, I could also suggest the stone that represents the month they were married.
> 
> Other thoughts are your birthstone or, since you are hoping to pass it down someday, your son’s.


I don’t know those things and now my gramma is gone and I don’t know if my mom has the ability to remember. I can try to find out because using her birthstone is a cool idea. Funny thing, both my son and my gramma were born in May, which is emerald. Too bad the emerald ring my mom gave me has a pear shaped stone in it.

Edit- my mom couldn’t remember, so I did some digging…my great-grandmother was born in January like me! So garnet it is! Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> It’s arrived! Not well packaged I have to say. They normally send bags in a box but this was just in a padded envelope but it was a new item with its original wrapping all in place and it isn’t a delicate bag so was fine. I’m not good at delayed gratification had it open in a shot!
> 
> It’s just what I was looking for. A casual little bag with the fun of a branded strap which seems to be in style right now and inspired me. It was relatively inexpensive and with 40% off in the sale easily affordable to just let me try this style out. I’m glad I went for white which is a chalk white not a bright white. I like it but probably in pink I’d just prefer my mini Alexa. This way it’s different and a  good neutral to have. The gold dinky straps are out of stock online but hopefully will come back as that would give me an option to wear it more formally.
> 
> Some quick pics for your opinions.
> View attachment 5572471
> 
> View attachment 5572472
> 
> And here with the resin strap I purchased recently which also works.
> View attachment 5572473
> 
> 
> No modelling shots. I’m dressed in Lycra shorts having been for a run  - not a good look!  I’ll add those at the weekend.
> 
> I’m doing terribly at shopping my own closet this year but bags make happy. I that’s 4 in now! But 3 went out gifted to family so not so bad in all.


It's very cute! I like the rounded shape. It looks great with your link strap too.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> It's lovely! I adore small camera bag/crossbodies like this one. Coach pebbled leather is wonderful. My chalk coach gets some denim transfer on it sometimes, but a quick wipe down immediately removes everything. Very hardy leather.
> 
> Have you tried the dinky straps before? I ask because I find them painful on my shoulder, even though I carry very little. Perhaps test before buying (or make sure you can return if it's not comfy). @whateve tagging you to ask if you've had issues with the dinky straps?
> 
> 
> You're old school cool!  Both watches sound lovely!


I've never tried the dinky straps. I stay away from chain straps as they look uncomfortable. I guess a lot would depend on the weight of the bag.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> It was, indeed. It was an odd experience and those jobs are not necessarily reflective of the industry as a whole, but that was my only experience in that realm and I found it unpleasant.
> I believe there's a good side to the social media marketing industry and there are reputable companies that have their own code of ethics and conduct themselves well. I just didn't go into the field properly so could not tell you who those companies are!
> 
> Question for the group: Do you wear watches? If so, do you wear them at home?
> As my immunity is not the best, I'm still mostly isolated and limited in where I can go, so I don't get the chance to pull my bags often. I've started to use my watches everyday at home, just for myself. It's kind of ridiculous but it brings me joy. Does anyone else wear their watches/jewelry at home, even if they're by themselves and idling?


I wear a watch but only when I leave the house. I take it off when I'm home.


----------



## JVSXOXO

jblended said:


> Question for the group: Do you wear watches? If so, do you wear them at home?



I had a phase when I was big on watches and wore them daily but then I started wearing bracelets more and don’t really like to stack bracelets with watches. Since there’s usually always a screen displaying the time somewhere around me, I haven’t really missed my watches. I do wear jewelry daily though, even though I work remotely and don’t get out much. I feel naked without earrings and my wedding band, so at the very least I wear those. I also typically wear a bracelet, usually a dainty Tiffany or two, and my favorite diamond pendant necklace. So I mostly wear these items for me because they make me happy when I see them I feel more put together when I wear them. I also spend a good amount of time on video calls for work so other people do get to see them too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Ooh, I've popped in just in time for an interesting discussion! Best thing about this thread is how thought-provoking it is!
> 
> 
> Same in that I only post here and have no other form of social media. I'm a bit funny about privacy, because I don't care if I overshare because I'm a human being and this is my real, flawed existence, so I feel no need to be secretive about it. I've benefited from the community by being open and have grown to be a better person as a result of feedback I've received. Had I hidden my nature, I would have remained stunted.
> 
> However, I don't disclose my location publicly as a precaution. I'm paranoid about that because my abusive ex did try to hunt me down via my online activity and I am aware of others who have gone through the same experience.
> I have no doubt anyone could find out where anybody is online if they were so inclined, but don't think it's a real risk for the majority of people. Secure your location, secure your financial details, but otherwise, I think it doesn't matter. There's nothing I say online that I wouldn't admit to irl. Sometimes I am _extra_ dumb, emotional or snappy and I _really_ wish I wasn't, but I try to focus on failing better the next time.
> 
> I've had a couple of jobs that involved forums, but it was to determine people's identities across platforms (as a marketing thing- to data mine what their areas of interests are on a deeper level). I could often tell when one user was posting in different places just by their style of writing. Some people had a couple of accounts and would post and then reply to themselves! That made me laugh. Most people do not use the same username/avatar but you can still pick them out. Anybody can pick me out from the length of my posts or my British spelling, for example! I found that job conflicted with my personal ethics and quit very early on. I hate to think how much it has evolved since then and how much personal info people are collating without considering their personal ethics as they work.
> I was also offered a job to surreptitiously promote products on forums like tpf (though nothing to do with bags). Basically join as a new member, ask a few questions, then post about this "amazing find" and continue to slowly talk up the new brand without disclosing I was working for them. I refused that job and was very upset to learn that this was a growing industry. It's influencer marketing but more insidious because with Youtubers you know they're being paid, but with forums there's an implicit trust that's being broken when a community member is actually a marketing plant.
> Weird world we live in!
> 
> I have had a weird experience with online identity confusion, but nothing problematic came from it. A couple of my friends use my Etsy account for convenience (they pay with their paypal), and they'd leave product reviews after purchasing. One person left a bad review and I got a slew of angry emails from the shop owner asking me to remove the negative rating. I was perplexed as I'd not bought anything, then realized my friend had. I think I'm abnormal in that I would let others use my account, but I don't save any payment information on there, and my friends usually leave very good reviews, so it doesn't concern me.
> 
> _________
> 
> Anyway, hello everyone! Just popping in to say that I hope you're all well!
> I'm a bit confused by the new layout here. Everything looks so different!  I have not carried a bag in _forever_ but am missing it, so will be catching up on the thread to see what lovelies have been shared recently and what bag challenge is currently happening. Living vicariously through you stylish beauties!
> 
> __________
> *Edit after a quick skim of the last few pages. *
> 
> 
> I guess this is where the online privacy discussion started? I personally think people with more expensive collections may need to be more careful, but moreso in watermarking their pics and stripping meta data. I place my username on my stuff because someone mentioned there's a clone/mirror to tpf and, though my bags are worth nothing (literally), I don't know where that mirror site will repost images. I'd hate for my more unique bags to be used in fraudulent listings. This should certainly be a precaution taken by those with more expensive bags, imo.
> 
> 
> He's gorgeous and I'm so glad to hear he's better! What a frightening experience but you thought quickly and did all the right things! Hope your furbaby is back at 100% now.
> 
> _______
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: replying to this one differently
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to reassure you that nothing you said can identify you in any way. Your story is one of many- mine being amongst those shared on this thread- where the details are, sadly, interchangeable and that brings a level of security with it.
> Even my story of being hit by a car was eerily similar to others shared on this thread. It was amazing to me how interchangeable those stories were! Even if you know one of the posters personally, you would struggle to tell which of the stories shared belonged to the person you knew as so many details were the same. I hope that helps reassure you somewhat.
> 
> I won't deny there were moments where I wondered just how dumb I am to put so much of my trauma online, however, as I was saved by this very community during my lowest, I found the pros outweighed the cons for me.
> My personal security was a factor but on top of that was the complete loss of my dignity. My openness, emotional vulnerability and need for support these past couple of years has been ugly / off-putting/ annoying, to say the least.
> It was a personal battle, choosing whether to be open and get support that I desperately needed from this community and couldn't find elsewhere, or take it on by myself because I'd look "more normal and less broken" to the outside world.
> Now, I am proud that I was brave enough to share. I know I look awful to others, but I hope, in time, I will also look like a survivor who has grown to be a better person from all this.
> 
> 
> 
> ______
> 
> Oh no, I've just seen about Ceejay.  I can't believe it.
> ______
> 
> *Edit: quoting you from below not to clog up the thread*.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, I'm better.  I'm seeing a new therapist and working through all the baggage! Even the things I thought I was okay with, like the disfigurement, have turned out to need processing. It feels good to be taking control of my emotions a bit more, rather than sinking in the feeling of helplessness as I was previously. Onwards and upwards!


So happy you are here! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> It was, indeed. It was an odd experience and those jobs are not necessarily reflective of the industry as a whole, but that was my only experience in that realm and I found it unpleasant.
> I believe there's a good side to the social media marketing industry and there are reputable companies that have their own code of ethics and conduct themselves well. I just didn't go into the field properly so could not tell you who those companies are!
> 
> Question for the group: Do you wear watches? If so, do you wear them at home?
> As my immunity is not the best, I'm still mostly isolated and limited in where I can go, so I don't get the chance to pull my bags often. I've started to use my watches everyday at home, just for myself. It's kind of ridiculous but it brings me joy. Does anyone else wear their watches/jewelry at home, even if they're by themselves and idling?


I love to admire other people´s watches, but for myself I hate watches. They are torture devices reminding me of time passing and deadlines. I never wear a watch nowadays. A long time ago I used to wear some that were gifted to me to please the person who gave them to me, but always hated the restricting feeling of a watch strap on my wrist. No matter how loose the strap fitted, as soon as I got nervous I´d literally tear the watch off, because it suffocated me. 

To be reminded of dates I have to honour I simply set an alarm on my phone. It goes off, I need to go.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> It’s arrived! Not well packaged I have to say. They normally send bags in a box but this was just in a padded envelope but it was a new item with its original wrapping all in place and it isn’t a delicate bag so was fine. I’m not good at delayed gratification had it open in a shot!
> 
> It’s just what I was looking for. A casual little bag with the fun of a branded strap which seems to be in style right now and inspired me. It was relatively inexpensive and with 40% off in the sale easily affordable to just let me try this style out. I’m glad I went for white which is a chalk white not a bright white. I like it but probably in pink I’d just prefer my mini Alexa. This way it’s different and a  good neutral to have. The gold dinky straps are out of stock online but hopefully will come back as that would give me an option to wear it more formally.
> 
> Some quick pics for your opinions.
> View attachment 5572471
> 
> View attachment 5572472
> 
> And here with the resin strap I purchased recently which also works.
> View attachment 5572473
> 
> 
> No modelling shots. I’m dressed in Lycra shorts having been for a run  - not a good look!  I’ll add those at the weekend.
> 
> I’m doing terribly at shopping my own closet this year but bags make happy. I that’s 4 in now! But 3 went out gifted to family so not so bad in all.


I´m so sorry the packaging wasn´tas nice as it should have been! 
The bag itself is great! Exactly what I expected from the shop photos you shared. I´m happy for you! Wear it in good health! 
The resin strap is really cute with this bag!


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t know those things and now my gramma is gone and I don’t know if my mom has the ability to remember. I can try to find out because using her birthstone is a cool idea. Funny thing, both my son and my gramma were born in May, which is emerald. Too bad the emerald ring my mom gave me has a pear shaped stone in it.
> 
> Edit- my mom couldn’t remember, so I did some digging…my great-grandmother was born in January like me! So garnet it is! Thanks!


Very cool that you share the same birth month! Do please show us when you get the ring updated. I would love to see the final product.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok…want opinions. My DH is a not-so-great gift giver, so I tell him what I want. This year for Christmas, I am thinking of taking a ring that belonged to my great-grandmother that was given to my gramma that passed this year who then gave it to me about 30 years ago. I have really small hands, but as you see it is super tiny so has to be sized up. It is too delicate to wear as a pinky ring and they are not my thing anyway. The stone in it is not real…my mother replaced the original that cracked and it was not real either. My great-grandparents were working class with 7 kids, so they did not have have expensive things. But the ring itself is gold. I have never worn it but want to. What should I set in it? I have an emerald ring from my mother and a ruby ring that was my 30th birthday present to myself. Should I put a sapphire in it? A fire opal? A lab grown diamond? An exotic colored garnet, my birthstone?  I want this ring to be special because it is precious both physically and emotionally. I would like to hand it down one day to a granddaughter of my own or my niece if I never have one.
> 
> View attachment 5572796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572799


I love your sentimental heirloom ring! It´s so special! 
It doesn´t matter whether a piece of jewellery has monetary value. Coming from the family and having been passed from one hand to the other is what makes it valuable and extra special. 

I have a very thin and very worn through gold band from my grnadmother´s jewelly case. Nobody wanted it, because it looked so cheap and like nothing and the stone (the size of a bigger pin head) was missing. The engraving told me what it is: my grandma´s engagement ring to her first and only true love who passed away before they could get married. I had a tiny dark red garnet inserted and wore it every day for many years until it became so worn out it could have broken. Now it´s in my jewellery box and I should add a note with its history to it for further generations, though none of my children ever met my grandma. I was the last to know the story. 

PS: A garnet would be a very nice stone for your ring too....


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> First off, that is a stunning ring! I love what you are aiming to do. As for suggestions, do you happen to know the birth month of your great grandmother? If so, that might be a nice way to honor the original owner. If it was a gift from your great grandfather to your great grandmother, I could also suggest the stone that represents the month they were married.
> 
> Other thoughts are your birthstone or, since you are hoping to pass it down someday, your son’s.


What great ideas.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> View attachment 5572798


I love how clean the lines are in this side pic.    Garnet sounds good.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok…want opinions. My DH is a not-so-great gift giver, so I tell him what I want. This year for Christmas, I am thinking of taking a ring that belonged to my great-grandmother that was given to my gramma that passed this year who then gave it to me about 30 years ago. I have really small hands, but as you see it is super tiny so has to be sized up. It is too delicate to wear as a pinky ring and they are not my thing anyway. The stone in it is not real…my mother replaced the original that cracked and it was not real either. My great-grandparents were working class with 7 kids, so they did not have have expensive things. But the ring itself is gold. I have never worn it but want to. What should I set in it? I have an emerald ring from my mother and a ruby ring that was my 30th birthday present to myself. Should I put a sapphire in it? A fire opal? A lab grown diamond? An exotic colored garnet, my birthstone?  I want this ring to be special because it is precious both physically and emotionally. I would like to hand it down one day to a granddaughter of my own or my niece if I never have one.
> 
> View attachment 5572796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572799



Do you know if your Grandma or Great-Grandma had a favorite gem? If not, what about favorite color? Then you could use that stone, or a gem that color.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> It’s arrived! Not well packaged I have to say. They normally send bags in a box but this was just in a padded envelope but it was a new item with its original wrapping all in place and it isn’t a delicate bag so was fine. I’m not good at delayed gratification had it open in a shot!
> 
> It’s just what I was looking for. A casual little bag with the fun of a branded strap which seems to be in style right now and inspired me. It was relatively inexpensive and with 40% off in the sale easily affordable to just let me try this style out. I’m glad I went for white which is a chalk white not a bright white. I like it but probably in pink I’d just prefer my mini Alexa. This way it’s different and a  good neutral to have. The gold dinky straps are out of stock online but hopefully will come back as that would give me an option to wear it more formally.
> 
> Some quick pics for your opinions.
> View attachment 5572471
> 
> View attachment 5572472
> 
> And here with the resin strap I purchased recently which also works.
> View attachment 5572473
> 
> 
> No modelling shots. I’m dressed in Lycra shorts having been for a run  - not a good look!  I’ll add those at the weekend.
> 
> I’m doing terribly at shopping my own closet this year but bags make happy. I that’s 4 in now! But 3 went out gifted to family so not so bad in all.


Very cute, enjoy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Do you know if your Grandma or Great-Grandma had a favorite gem? If not, what about favorite color? Then you could use that stone, or a gem that color.


Garnets come in a bunch if different colors. Trying to decide which one.

@cowgirlsboots Garnet was a used as a stone for engagement rings back around the turn of the 20th century…really big in Victorian England.


----------



## jblended

baghabitz34 said:


> Happy to see you back & doing better. Glad you found a therapist that is helpful, unlike that terror you had before.


Thank you!  The difference is night and day! This one is kind and patient, and she specializes in grief counseling, which is the biggest thing for me. It's not fun but it was absolutely necessary.

Thank you everyone for the welcome back  and the thoughts on watches/jewelry at home. I have tried to wear my jewelry for myself but get irritated with it. The watch comes more easily to me. Funny how we're all different.

Today I'm wearing this one. I don't usually stack my watch with anything, but that MOP bracelet is such a good fit that I tend to wear them together.
Funny thing about this watch face is that it is black. Looking at it straight on or in the distance, it's just a black face with a black strap. It's only _if_ it catches the light that you get that colour play! I have other MOP dials that always have some colour but get more vibrant in the light; this one is truly a surprise when the colour play starts. 








cowgirlsboots said:


> I love to admire other people´s watches, but for myself I hate watches. They are torture devices reminding me of time passing and deadlines.


 This is an _unexpected_ take on telling the time!
I must admit, you're not wrong!  

@BowieFan1971 No advice regarding the ring, but I love the sentiment and am sure that whatever you do with it will be perfect.


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> @Katinahat , I’m loving your new Coach bag! In addition to mod shots, I would love a review once you’ve had a chance to use it. The strap looks adjustable? That’s always a plus since it covers a wide range of heights and preferences on where the wearer wants the bag to hit.
> 
> @jblended , welcome back! To answer your question about watches, I don’t normally wear them at home, but that’s because I’m usually doing something with my hands and don’t want to risk ruining them.
> 
> @Katinahat , @whateve , @jblended and others, tPF is the only social media I do. I have an Instagram account, but the only reason I got it was to see photos from a NatGeo event we stumbled on at the mall (and I never was able to find them anyway). I used to visit a parenting forum about 12 years ago, but it was so toxic that I quit cold turkey and haven’t looked back. I appreciate expectation of respect here and that steps are taken when users violate it. My experience here has been overwhelming positive, but the one time I encountered a very negative post, I was reminded of that parenting forum and it almost made me want to run! I was glad to see that post removed. Differences of opinion are one thing and I welcome them as it keeps life interesting; outright negativity is another.
> 
> I don’t worry too much about people identifying me based on my posts. I’m sure they could, but I’m careful what and how much information I post and we live in a world where information is so readily available anyway that it’s nearly impossible to be completely off the grid.


Thanks! The strap is completely adjustable. I’m quite short but like my crossbodies to be worn low so have it on the longest length. It would double back to make it half as long but the strap might be too wide to shoulder carry. I’ll do a fuller review with some modelling shots once I’ve worn it out today. It just came out to drop and collect DD1 from an event yesterday. Taxi service!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Ok…want opinions. My DH is a not-so-great gift giver, so I tell him what I want. This year for Christmas, I am thinking of taking a ring that belonged to my great-grandmother that was given to my gramma that passed this year who then gave it to me about 30 years ago. I have really small hands, but as you see it is super tiny so has to be sized up. It is too delicate to wear as a pinky ring and they are not my thing anyway. The stone in it is not real…my mother replaced the original that cracked and it was not real either. My great-grandparents were working class with 7 kids, so they did not have have expensive things. But the ring itself is gold. I have never worn it but want to. What should I set in it? I have an emerald ring from my mother and a ruby ring that was my 30th birthday present to myself. Should I put a sapphire in it? A fire opal? A lab grown diamond? An exotic colored garnet, my birthstone?  I want this ring to be special because it is precious both physically and emotionally. I would like to hand it down one day to a granddaughter of my own or my niece if I never have one.
> 
> View attachment 5572796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572799


It’s beautiful! I love the detail on the gold setting with the band splitting into several strands to hold the stone in place. I have my grandmother’s engagement ring. Her first one with a sapphire and two small diamonds. She was engaged during the war and in later years my grandpa bought her a bigger/better ring which my mother has. I got the first one.

I think you’ve had loads of great advice which I can’t add too really. I’d keep it very similar to the original probably with the same colour of stone as that’s what it had to start with but I can also see why you’d change it and the ideas are lots of food for thought. Show us what you get done! 


whateve said:


> It's very cute! I like the rounded shape. It looks great with your link strap too.


Thanks, yes the shape is fun.


whateve said:


> I've never tried the dinky straps. I stay away from chain straps as they look uncomfortable. I guess a lot would depend on the weight of the bag.


Thanks, perhaps I’ll see if I can try it out in the Coach store.


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m so sorry the packaging wasn´tas nice as it should have been!
> The bag itself is great! Exactly what I expected from the shop photos you shared. I´m happy for you! Wear it in good health!
> The resin strap is really cute with this bag!


Thanks! It’s a fun little casual bag.


baghabitz34 said:


> Very cute, enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Thank you!  The difference is night and day! This one is kind and patient, and she specializes in grief counseling, which is the biggest thing for me. It's not fun but it was absolutely necessary.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the welcome back  and the thoughts on watches/jewelry at home. I have tried to wear my jewelry for myself but get irritated with it. The watch comes more easily to me. Funny how we're all different.
> 
> Today I'm wearing this one. I don't usually stack my watch with anything, but that MOP bracelet is such a good fit that I tend to wear them together.
> Funny thing about this watch face is that it is black. Looking at it straight on or in the distance, it's just a black face with a black strap. It's only _if_ it catches the light that you get that colour play! I have other MOP dials that always have some colour but get more vibrant in the light; this one is truly a surprise when the colour play starts.
> 
> View attachment 5573176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573177
> 
> 
> This is an _unexpected_ take on telling the time!
> I must admit, you're not wrong!
> 
> @BowieFan1971 No advice regarding the ring, but I love the sentiment and am sure that whatever you do with it will be perfect.


This is absolutely lovely! The colours in that black face when it catches the light are stunning and it works perfectly with that bracelet. I’m glad you are wearing this to bring you joy even if not going out. I hope you feel warm and happy when you look at it. 

I’m the opposite to @cowgirlsboots, and I get in a massive panic without my watch. When I’m at work my day is driven by a very strict timetable. There is no room for being late anywhere. Not having a watch on would be a recipe for disaster. I find it hard to switch that off when I’m not at work. Having a watch on helps me feel in control which is something I really need. I’m not good at just going with the flow.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I hope you feel warm and happy when you look at it.


Aww, that's lovely. Thank you.  


Katinahat said:


> Having a watch on helps me feel in control which is something I really need. I’m not good at just going with the flow.


That's interesting! I hadn't thought of the control/structuring the day aspect.
I fall somewhere between the two of you. I can go without a watch, but I'm infinitely happier when I check the time on my wrist versus looking at my phone or a clock nearby. I suppose, the only place I may check public clocks is in train stations or on train platforms.
There's something very old fashioned and "proper" about a watch to me. I feel pulled together when I wear one.
None of mine are expensive (bar one, that was gifted to me by a loved one who has since passed away), yet they mean as much to me as my bags! They're also as quirky and varied as my bags, and communicate as much about my personal style.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t know those things and now my gramma is gone and I don’t know if my mom has the ability to remember. I can try to find out because using her birthstone is a cool idea. Funny thing, both my son and my gramma were born in May, which is emerald. Too bad the emerald ring my mom gave me has a pear shaped stone in it.
> 
> Edit- my mom couldn’t remember, so I did some digging…my great-grandmother was born in January like me! So garnet it is! Thanks!


I was going to suggest garnet as it would look lovely in this setting.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Thank you!  The difference is night and day! This one is kind and patient, and she specializes in grief counseling, which is the biggest thing for me. It's not fun but it was absolutely necessary.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the welcome back  and the thoughts on watches/jewelry at home. I have tried to wear my jewelry for myself but get irritated with it. The watch comes more easily to me. Funny how we're all different.
> 
> Today I'm wearing this one. I don't usually stack my watch with anything, but that MOP bracelet is such a good fit that I tend to wear them together.
> Funny thing about this watch face is that it is black. Looking at it straight on or in the distance, it's just a black face with a black strap. It's only _if_ it catches the light that you get that colour play! I have other MOP dials that always have some colour but get more vibrant in the light; this one is truly a surprise when the colour play starts.
> 
> View attachment 5573176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573177
> 
> 
> This is an _unexpected_ take on telling the time!
> I must admit, you're not wrong!
> 
> @BowieFan1971 No advice regarding the ring, but I love the sentiment and am sure that whatever you do with it will be perfect.


Very Pretty! You are making me want to wear my favorite Tissot watch. Maybe this weekend when I am not in a competition with my friend to see who gets the most steps. lol


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Very Pretty! You are making me want to wear my favorite Tissot watch. Maybe this weekend when I am not in a competition with my friend to see who gets the most steps. lol


Okay, hear me out! (nothing good ever starts like that)  
Put the fitbit on Ryder's collar, and wear the Tissot yourself! You'd get in more steps for sure (wink, wink) and get to enjoy your beautiful watch as well!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Thank you!  The difference is night and day! This one is kind and patient, and she specializes in grief counseling, which is the biggest thing for me. It's not fun but it was absolutely necessary.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the welcome back  and the thoughts on watches/jewelry at home. I have tried to wear my jewelry for myself but get irritated with it. The watch comes more easily to me. Funny how we're all different.
> 
> Today I'm wearing this one. I don't usually stack my watch with anything, but that MOP bracelet is such a good fit that I tend to wear them together.
> Funny thing about this watch face is that it is black. Looking at it straight on or in the distance, it's just a black face with a black strap. It's only _if_ it catches the light that you get that colour play! I have other MOP dials that always have some colour but get more vibrant in the light; this one is truly a surprise when the colour play starts.
> 
> View attachment 5573176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573177
> 
> 
> This is an _unexpected_ take on telling the time!
> I must admit, you're not wrong!
> 
> @BowieFan1971 No advice regarding the ring, but I love the sentiment and am sure that whatever you do with it will be perfect.


I love your watch stack! Perfect together! I always look at other people wearing watch stacks and love how it looks, but never seem to do it myself. You inspired me…I will have to give it a shot! I definitely have some stackable bracelets.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love your watch stack! Perfect together! I always look at other people wearing watch stacks and love how it looks, but never seem to do it myself. You inspired me…I will have to give it a shot! I definitely have some stackable bracelets.


Oooh, please post some eye candy if you do! 
I don't usually stack anything. Not layering necklaces or rings or bracelets. I like dainty stuff and only wear one thing at a time; besides I hate things clinking together. 
This "stack" works for me because they're fitted to me (extra hole punched in watch strap to make it tighter, bracelet made to measure), so they always sit exactly like the pic and the bracelet doesn't slide under the watch when I move my arm.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## lill_canele

Thank you all for your support and caring words for my furbaby!   He's doing great! He has a check up with his primary care vet (it's like our primary care physician lol) tomorrow! Behavior and appetite totally back to normal. Does have to do a blood draw tomorrow to make sure his liver enzymes are back down (his liver got stressed out from going into shock), but other than that, he's all good! 







cowgirlsboots said:


> So even Hermes does not train their SAs on the bag history of their house. I noticed it was the same at Dior.
> 
> I´m glad you enjoyed wearing your stunning piece of history! I just saw the picture of her with her new beautiful twilly. What a great choice!





whateve said:


> I think that is true about most fashion houses. They are only familiar with recent styles.



I feel generally the young SA's may not know too much about the brand and brand history.
Though my first YSL SA was a huge fan of the brand, so he'd talk about it often and he was like 22 haha.
My first Dior SA who was very knowledgeable, but he was also one of Dior's top sellers. I believe top sellers get to go on a trip to France every year and I think he went at least 3 times!




jblended said:


> It was, indeed. It was an odd experience and those jobs are not necessarily reflective of the industry as a whole, but that was my only experience in that realm and I found it unpleasant.
> I believe there's a good side to the social media marketing industry and there are reputable companies that have their own code of ethics and conduct themselves well. I just didn't go into the field properly so could not tell you who those companies are!
> 
> Question for the group: Do you wear watches? If so, do you wear them at home?
> As my immunity is not the best, I'm still mostly isolated and limited in where I can go, so I don't get the chance to pull my bags often. I've started to use my watches everyday at home, just for myself. It's kind of ridiculous but it brings me joy. Does anyone else wear their watches/jewelry at home, even if they're by themselves and idling?


I love watches! For some reason I'm very happy to wear my jewelry anywhere, all day, at home, washing dishes, cooking, cleaning, etc. But I don't feel the same for watches...
It's just something that I may not be used to. I'm also kind of heavy handed, and while solid metal is more sturdy, I'd hate to bang a nice timepiece around and get a crack in the glass or something. But that's just my problem lol  I do miss wearing my watches on a regular basis.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> *Question for the group: Do you wear watches? If so, do you wear them at home?*
> As my immunity is not the best, I'm still mostly isolated and limited in where I can go, so I don't get the chance to pull my bags often. I've started to use my watches everyday at home, just for myself. It's kind of ridiculous but it brings me joy. Does anyone else wear their watches/jewelry at home, even if they're by themselves and idling?


Nice to see you again, @jblended.
Regarding watches and jewelry, I usually take off my watches and jewelry when I get home (except maybe earrings).   I love watches and when I go out, I like to wear a watch on one wrist and a bracelet on the other -- this is kind of my "uniform" look.  However, despite loving watches, I don't have a collection (which is a good thing, lol).  I have an older Must de Cartier tank that needs a new battery and I have one other older watch and that's it.  A tank francaise has been on my wish list for a long time but haven't gotten around to it.
@Katinahat, chalk is one of my favorite colors from Coach!  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Okay, hear me out! (nothing good ever starts like that)
> Put the fitbit on Ryder's collar, and wear the Tissot yourself! You'd get in more steps for sure (wink, wink) and get to enjoy your beautiful watch as well!


Lol You crack me up! It is so hot here all he wants to do as nap near the air conditioner.


----------



## JVSXOXO

jblended said:


> Oooh, please post some eye candy if you do!
> I don't usually stack anything. Not layering necklaces or rings or bracelets. I like dainty stuff and only wear one thing at a time; besides I hate things clinking together.
> This "stack" works for me because they're fitted to me (extra hole punched in watch strap to make it tighter, bracelet made to measure), so they always sit exactly like the pic and the bracelet doesn't slide under the watch when I move my arm.


That sounds like the way to stack! I can really only stack my DBTY/CBTY bracelets with other dainty bracelets, otherwise the commotion and tangling is too much for me. If only they’d just stay in place. This is one of the few combinations I can tolerate.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> This is absolutely lovely! The colours in that black face when it catches the light are stunning and it works perfectly with that bracelet. I’m glad you are wearing this to bring you joy even if not going out. I hope you feel warm and happy when you look at it.
> 
> I’m the opposite to @cowgirlsboots, and I get in a massive panic without my watch. When I’m at work my day is driven by a very strict timetable. There is no room for being late anywhere. Not having a watch on would be a recipe for disaster. I find it hard to switch that off when I’m not at work. Having a watch on helps me feel in control which is something I really need. I’m not good at just going with the flow.


When we used to go the movies, I always wore my Timex Indiglo watch so I could see what time it was in the dark. I don't know why it was so important for me to know how much longer the movie was going to last. DH uses his when he wakes up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> Thank you all for your support and caring words for my furbaby!   He's doing great! He has a check up with his primary care vet (it's like our primary care physician lol) tomorrow! Behavior and appetite totally back to normal. Does have to do a blood draw tomorrow to make sure his liver enzymes are back down (his liver got stressed out from going into shock), but other than that, he's all good!
> View attachment 5573294
> View attachment 5573295
> View attachment 5573296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel generally the young SA's may not know too much about the brand and brand history.
> Though my first YSL SA was a huge fan of the brand, so he'd talk about it often and he was like 22 haha.
> My first Dior SA who was very knowledgeable, but he was also one of Dior's top sellers. I believe top sellers get to go on a trip to France every year and I think he went at least 3 times!
> 
> 
> 
> I love watches! For some reason I'm very happy to wear my jewelry anywhere, all day, at home, washing dishes, cooking, cleaning, etc. But I don't feel the same for watches...
> It's just something that I may not be used to. I'm also kind of heavy handed, and while solid metal is more sturdy, I'd hate to bang a nice timepiece around and get a crack in the glass or something. But that's just my problem lol  I do miss wearing my watches on a regular basis.


Look at him! He’s so cute! I’m glad he’s doing ok now.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Nice to see you again, @jblended.
> Regarding watches and jewelry, I usually take off my watches and jewelry when I get home (except maybe earrings).   I love watches and when I go out, I like to wear a watch on one wrist and a bracelet on the other -- this is kind of my "uniform" look.  However, despite loving watches, I don't have a collection (which is a good thing, lol).  I have an older Must de Cartier tank that needs a new battery and I have one other older watch and that's it.  A tank francaise has been on my wish list for a long time but haven't gotten around to it.
> @Katinahat, chalk is one of my favorite colors from Coach!  Enjoy your new bag!


Your main watch sound wonderful! You don’t necessarily need lots.

And thank you! Now I’ve bought the chalk bag lots of people seem to have something in this leather or at least seem to rate it. It’s a great sign that I chose well.


dcooney4 said:


> Lol You crack me up! It is so hot here all he wants to do as nap near the air conditioner.


Poor little soul! Now our heatwave has passed over I’m very glad I’m not anywhere that hot all the time. I couldn’t sleep at all. No air con anywhere here!!


JVSXOXO said:


> That sounds like the way to stack! I can really only stack my DBTY/CBTY bracelets with other dainty bracelets, otherwise the commotion and tangling is too much for me. If only they’d just stay in place. This is one of the few combinations I can tolerate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573505


That looks beautiful together! Great taste.


whateve said:


> When we used to go the movies, I always wore my Timex Indiglo watch so I could see what time it was in the dark. I don't know why it was so important for me to know how much longer the movie was going to last. DH uses his when he wakes up in the middle of the night.


Just like my Apple Watch! I’m glad that I’m not the only one like this! You and @jblended have both understood and explained my watch need perfectly with your own needs!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> When we used to go the movies, I always wore my Timex Indiglo watch so I could see what time it was in the dark. I don't know why it was so important for me to know how much longer the movie was going to last. DH uses his when he wakes up in the middle of the night.


Those are great.


----------



## Katinahat

So I wore the new Coach camera bag out properly for the first time today. Lunch and shopping with a friend I’d not seen for a year. 

As requested here is a review and a mod shot. A relaxed look - Reiss crop jeans / Barbour International zip top (it was suddenly slightly cooler here today). 


I had it at full length- it doubles up. I also swapped the clasps so the buckle for adjustment is worn on the back. I’ve yet to measure it. 

I had it completely full but here is a bag spill:


Mulberry Card Case
Tiffany sunglasses, soft cleaning pouch
AirPods Pro
Tissues
Reusable Bag
Perfume roll-on 
Lip Gloss
Medication 
Keys 
Plus my phone that isn’t in the picture. 

Thoughts so far:

Pros:
Great value for money 
Cute shape and strap
Very comfortable to carry longer distances
Good colour - white but not too harsh
Lovely leather - robust but not too rigid
Slip pockets front and back very useful  

Cons - so far just two slight things:
The leather zip tab slightly bumps into the strap. It would have been better with two leaving it done up in the middle or with a smaller pull attached. 
The top of the front pocket isn’t completely straight but I think that’s meant to be part of the rounded style.


----------



## Katinahat

Not at all bag related but a bit of fun. I bought this teapot and mugs in the sales. It’s to take into my office when I go back in a few weeks. I was inspired by the heart mug which I felt had good self care messages for me when I’m a bit wobbly. I need to force myself to take a moment for me, make a herbal tea and talk positively to myself.


Does anyone else enjoy fun motivational products like these?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> So I wore the new Coach camera bag out properly for the first time today. Lunch and shopping with a friend I’d not seen for a year.
> 
> As requested here is a review and a mod shot. A relaxed look - Reiss crop jeans / Barbour International zip top (it was suddenly slightly cooler here today).
> View attachment 5573566
> 
> I had it at full length- it doubles up. I also swapped the clasps so the buckle for adjustment is worn on the back. I’ve yet to measure it.
> 
> I had it completely full but here is a bag spill:
> View attachment 5573567
> 
> Mulberry Card Case
> Tiffany sunglasses, soft cleaning pouch
> AirPods Pro
> Tissues
> Reusable Bag
> Perfume roll-on
> Lip Gloss
> Medication
> Keys
> Plus my phone that isn’t in the picture.
> 
> Thoughts so far:
> 
> Pros:
> Great value for money
> Cute shape and strap
> Very comfortable to carry longer distances
> Good colour - white but not too harsh
> Lovely leather - robust but not too rigid
> Slip pockets front and back very useful
> 
> Cons - so far just two slight things:
> The leather zip tab slightly bumps into the strap. It would have been better with two leaving it done up in the middle or with a smaller pull attached.
> The top of the front pocket isn’t completely straight but I think that’s meant to be part of the rounded style.


It looks great on you! Cute styling!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> So I wore the new Coach camera bag out properly for the first time today. Lunch and shopping with a friend I’d not seen for a year.
> 
> As requested here is a review and a mod shot. A relaxed look - Reiss crop jeans / Barbour International zip top (it was suddenly slightly cooler here today).
> View attachment 5573566
> 
> I had it at full length- it doubles up. I also swapped the clasps so the buckle for adjustment is worn on the back. I’ve yet to measure it.
> 
> I had it completely full but here is a bag spill:
> View attachment 5573567
> 
> Mulberry Card Case
> Tiffany sunglasses, soft cleaning pouch
> AirPods Pro
> Tissues
> Reusable Bag
> Perfume roll-on
> Lip Gloss
> Medication
> Keys
> Plus my phone that isn’t in the picture.
> 
> Thoughts so far:
> 
> Pros:
> Great value for money
> Cute shape and strap
> Very comfortable to carry longer distances
> Good colour - white but not too harsh
> Lovely leather - robust but not too rigid
> Slip pockets front and back very useful
> 
> Cons - so far just two slight things:
> The leather zip tab slightly bumps into the strap. It would have been better with two leaving it done up in the middle or with a smaller pull attached.
> The top of the front pocket isn’t completely straight but I think that’s meant to be part of the rounded style.


It looks lovely on you and I appreciate the review! Seems to hold a lot, which is great. And I always put the adjuster piece on the strap on my back side when I can, as it looks odd to me on the front.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> So I wore the new Coach camera bag out properly for the first time today. Lunch and shopping with a friend I’d not seen for a year.
> 
> As requested here is a review and a mod shot. A relaxed look - Reiss crop jeans / Barbour International zip top (it was suddenly slightly cooler here today).
> View attachment 5573566
> 
> I had it at full length- it doubles up. I also swapped the clasps so the buckle for adjustment is worn on the back. I’ve yet to measure it.
> 
> I had it completely full but here is a bag spill:
> View attachment 5573567
> 
> Mulberry Card Case
> Tiffany sunglasses, soft cleaning pouch
> AirPods Pro
> Tissues
> Reusable Bag
> Perfume roll-on
> Lip Gloss
> Medication
> Keys
> Plus my phone that isn’t in the picture.
> 
> Thoughts so far:
> 
> Pros:
> Great value for money
> Cute shape and strap
> Very comfortable to carry longer distances
> Good colour - white but not too harsh
> Lovely leather - robust but not too rigid
> Slip pockets front and back very useful
> 
> Cons - so far just two slight things:
> The leather zip tab slightly bumps into the strap. It would have been better with two leaving it done up in the middle or with a smaller pull attached.
> The top of the front pocket isn’t completely straight but I think that’s meant to be part of the rounded style.


Having two zippers would have been great. I love that feature!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Not at all bag related but a bit of fun. I bought this teapot and mugs in the sales. It’s to take into my office when I go back in a few weeks. I was inspired by the heart mug which I felt had good self care messages for me when I’m a bit wobbly. I need to force myself to take a moment for me, make a herbal tea and talk positively to myself.
> View attachment 5573579
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy fun motivational products like these?


What a cute set! I don't think I'm drawn to motivational items. I tend to stay away from things with words but I love colorful ceramics.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Not at all bag related but a bit of fun. I bought this teapot and mugs in the sales. It’s to take into my office when I go back in a few weeks. I was inspired by the heart mug which I felt had good self care messages for me when I’m a bit wobbly. I need to force myself to take a moment for me, make a herbal tea and talk positively to myself.
> View attachment 5573579
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy fun motivational products like these?


How pretty! They make me smile!
I love everything sentimental... my children gave me a coffee cup for Christmas: the Eiffel tower and blossoming cherry trees. It makes me happy- knowing my eldest chose it carefully plus dreaming of Paris. I love the box too. It´s great to store my authenticity cards in.



... you only get a stock photo. My cup needs to be washed.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> So I wore the new Coach camera bag out properly for the first time today. Lunch and shopping with a friend I’d not seen for a year.
> 
> As requested here is a review and a mod shot. A relaxed look - Reiss crop jeans / Barbour International zip top (it was suddenly slightly cooler here today).
> View attachment 5573566
> 
> I had it at full length- it doubles up. I also swapped the clasps so the buckle for adjustment is worn on the back. I’ve yet to measure it.
> 
> I had it completely full but here is a bag spill:
> View attachment 5573567
> 
> Mulberry Card Case
> Tiffany sunglasses, soft cleaning pouch
> AirPods Pro
> Tissues
> Reusable Bag
> Perfume roll-on
> Lip Gloss
> Medication
> Keys
> Plus my phone that isn’t in the picture.
> 
> Thoughts so far:
> 
> Pros:
> Great value for money
> Cute shape and strap
> Very comfortable to carry longer distances
> Good colour - white but not too harsh
> Lovely leather - robust but not too rigid
> Slip pockets front and back very useful
> 
> Cons - so far just two slight things:
> The leather zip tab slightly bumps into the strap. It would have been better with two leaving it done up in the middle or with a smaller pull attached.
> The top of the front pocket isn’t completely straight but I think that’s meant to be part of the rounded style.



Your new Coach looks great on you! I´m amazed how much this small bag fits. 
I think the curved front pocket is a design feature.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Look at him! He’s so cute! I’m glad he’s doing ok now.
> 
> Your main watch sound wonderful! You don’t necessarily need lots.
> 
> And thank you! Now I’ve bought the chalk bag lots of people seem to have something in this leather or at least seem to rate it. It’s a great sign that I chose well.
> 
> Poor little soul! Now our heatwave has passed over I’m very glad I’m not anywhere that hot all the time. I couldn’t sleep at all. No air con anywhere here!!
> 
> That looks beautiful together! Great taste.
> 
> Just like my Apple Watch! I’m glad that I’m not the only one like this! You and @jblended have both understood and explained my watch need perfectly with your own needs!


DH hates the heat. We don't have much of a fall or spring, just a couple weeks, then a super hot summer. It's been over 100 for a couple weeks now. I love swimming every day. We have central air conditioning so we don't really feel the heat except for the short periods of time when we are walking to and from the car. If it weren't for DH, I would keep the house a little warmer during the summer than the way he likes it. I do like it cold at night. If we didn't have air conditioning, we wouldn't be able to sleep. Last year the power went out one day and we stayed in a hotel as we didn't feel we could survive a night without air conditioning.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Not at all bag related but a bit of fun. I bought this teapot and mugs in the sales. It’s to take into my office when I go back in a few weeks. I was inspired by the heart mug which I felt had good self care messages for me when I’m a bit wobbly. I need to force myself to take a moment for me, make a herbal tea and talk positively to myself.
> View attachment 5573579
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy fun motivational products like these?


While I don’t do a lot of motivational-style items, I’m really particular about what I surround myself with at work so I can stay happy and focused. Photos of loved ones, small momentos from employees that mean a lot to me, etc. But I do prefer streamlined, so it’s a selective group of items. I also keep a really kind, short, uplifting note from a friend on my computer desktop that I open when I’m having a tough time. All of that helps me get through the work week.

Your tea set is gorgeous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I´ve been wearing my new Flight Bag a lot recently and am absolutely happy with the bag organizer I made for it. It´s super practical and the placement/sizes of the compartments is perfect for my needs.


----------



## Cordeliere

JVSXOXO said:


> That sounds like the way to stack! I can really only stack my DBTY/CBTY bracelets with other dainty bracelets, otherwise the commotion and tangling is too much for me. If only they’d just stay in place. This is one of the few combinations I can tolerate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573505


Your arms and hands are very pretty, so bracelets look nice on you.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> So I wore the new Coach camera bag out properly for the first time today. Lunch and shopping with a friend I’d not seen for a year.
> 
> As requested here is a review and a mod shot. A relaxed look - Reiss crop jeans / Barbour International zip top (it was suddenly slightly cooler here today).
> View attachment 5573566
> 
> I had it at full length- it doubles up. I also swapped the clasps so the buckle for adjustment is worn on the back. I’ve yet to measure it.
> 
> I had it completely full but here is a bag spill:
> View attachment 5573567
> 
> Mulberry Card Case
> Tiffany sunglasses, soft cleaning pouch
> AirPods Pro
> Tissues
> Reusable Bag
> Perfume roll-on
> Lip Gloss
> Medication
> Keys
> Plus my phone that isn’t in the picture.
> 
> Thoughts so far:
> 
> Pros:
> Great value for money
> Cute shape and strap
> Very comfortable to carry longer distances
> Good colour - white but not too harsh
> Lovely leather - robust but not too rigid
> Slip pockets front and back very useful
> 
> Cons - so far just two slight things:
> The leather zip tab slightly bumps into the strap. It would have been better with two leaving it done up in the middle or with a smaller pull attached.
> The top of the front pocket isn’t completely straight but I think that’s meant to be part of the rounded style.


Nice outfit.  I like the jacket a lot.   Glad the bag is pleasing you.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> How pretty! They make me smile!
> I love everything sentimental... my children gave me a coffee cup for Christmas: the Eiffel tower and blossoming cherry trees. It makes me happy- knowing my eldest chose it carefully plus dreaming of Paris. I love the box too. It´s great to store my authenticity cards in.
> 
> View attachment 5573598
> 
> ... you only get a stock photo. My cup needs to be washed.


Beautiful.  What a thoughtful gift.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cordeliere said:


> Your arms and hands are very pretty, so bracelets look nice on you.


You’re too kind! Thank you.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve been wearing my new Flight Bag a lot recently and am absolutely happy with the bag organizer I made for it. It´s super practical and the placement/sizes of the compartments is perfect for my needs.
> 
> View attachment 5573621
> View attachment 5573620


Wow!  Jealous of your talents.


----------



## jblended

lill_canele said:


> Thank you all for your support and caring words for my furbaby!   He's doing great!


OMG lool at that face! Gorgeous boy! So happy he's better! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Regarding watches and jewelry, I usually take off my watches and jewelry when I get home (except maybe earrings). I love watches and when I go out, I like to wear a watch on one wrist and a bracelet on the other -- this is kind of my "uniform" look. However, despite loving watches, I don't have a collection (which is a good thing, lol). I have an older Must de Cartier tank


That's usually how I wear them- watch on left wrist, sometimes a bracelet on the right. I love the Must de Cartier watches (I've seen a few of them, some rectangular and some round). They're very understated and chic. 
Btw, I've had to stop my perfume sampling. The covid anosmia has returned in full force! 


JVSXOXO said:


> I can really only stack my DBTY/CBTY bracelets with other dainty bracelets, otherwise the commotion and tangling is too much for me. If only they’d just stay in place. This is one of the few combinations I can tolerat


Perfect dainty stack.  


whateve said:


> I don't know why it was so important for me to know how much longer the movie was going to last.


I just realized I do this, too. I don't even know why! Even if I'm watching a movie at home, I need to know how much of it is left so I check the time stamp.



cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve been wearing my new Flight Bag a lot recently and am absolutely happy with the bag organizer I made for it. It´s super practical and the placement/sizes of the compartments is perfect for my needs.


Perfect organizer for that bag. You're so gifted! The bag is really cool with the orange tag! It looks brand new, btw. Whatever rehab you did, it was incredible.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> DH hates the heat. We don't have much of a fall or spring, just a couple weeks, then a super hot summer. It's been over 100 for a couple weeks now. I love swimming every day. We have central air conditioning so we don't really feel the heat except for the short periods of time when we are walking to and from the car. If it weren't for DH, I would keep the house a little warmer during the summer than the way he likes it. I do like it cold at night. If we didn't have air conditioning, we wouldn't be able to sleep. Last year the power went out one day and we stayed in a hotel as we didn't feel we could survive a night without air conditioning.


Wow, that is seriously hot! I’m with your DH and would need it cool inside. I couldn’t cope living somewhere that hot full time. Is it getting hotter too? Your pool sounds magnificent! I’d have to be in it all the time to cool off.

We got to 30 degrees here last week
for about 4 days. My period house with thick stone walls and high ceilings gave some protection but not much. The usual summer average is 16-18 degrees. Where I come from there are sayings such as “don’t mind a bit of rain, your skin is waterproof” and “there’s no such thing as bad weather, just the wrong clothes”. We can experience several seasons in one day and the forecast is often wrong.

Despite my inability to cope with heat it’s no wonder we choose to go abroad for some restorative sun on our skin. One day I look forward to being able to travel in May or September to benefit from slightly cooler months. My job has brilliantly long holidays but no choice about when to take them.

Today is to be 15-17 degrees and showery. I’ve no clue what to wear and which bag to carry. I’m meeting friends for drinks, a matinee musical (one of those lively ones) and then an early meal. To add to the complication, I’ll walk there and back so need comfortable footwear. It doesn’t get dark until about 11pm in the summer here. People don’t really dress for the theatre anymore but it’s nice to make an effort.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> It looks great on you! Cute styling!


Thanks!


DME said:


> It looks lovely on you and I appreciate the review! Seems to hold a lot, which is great. And I always put the adjuster piece on the strap on my back side when I can, as it looks odd to me on the front.


Thanks and no problem. I’m glad you’d do that too. I thought it odd in the promotional shots but it arrived that way around too. Looks backwards to me.


whateve said:


> What a cute set! I don't think I'm drawn to motivational items. I tend to stay away from things with words but I love colorful ceramics.


I know what you mean. I’d probably have been the same in the past. I just need to see it more now so it clicked with me. I have a huge problem being compassionate to myself.


cowgirlsboots said:


> How pretty! They make me smile!
> I love everything sentimental... my children gave me a coffee cup for Christmas: the Eiffel tower and blossoming cherry trees. It makes me happy- knowing my eldest chose it carefully plus dreaming of Paris. I love the box too. It´s great to store my authenticity cards in.
> 
> View attachment 5573598
> 
> ... you only get a stock photo. My cup needs to be washed.


That’s so pretty! My set is garish in comparison but as I work with children it suits the vibe I go for at work.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Your new Coach looks great on you! I´m amazed how much this small bag fits.
> I think the curved front pocket is a design feature.


Thanks so much, yes I think you are right.


DME said:


> While I don’t do a lot of motivational-style items, I’m really particular about what I surround myself with at work so I can stay happy and focused. Photos of loved ones, small momentos from employees that mean a lot to me, etc. But I do prefer streamlined, so it’s a selective group of items. I also keep a really kind, short, uplifting note from a friend on my computer desktop that I open when I’m having a tough time. All of that helps me get through the work week.
> 
> Your tea set is gorgeous!


I love such notes nearby too. I have a few I’ve kept from colleagues too.


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´ve been wearing my new Flight Bag a lot recently and am absolutely happy with the bag organizer I made for it. It´s super practical and the placement/sizes of the compartments is perfect for my needs.
> 
> View attachment 5573621
> View attachment 5573620


It’s such a lovely bag. No wonder you are reaching for it. And that organiser is so wonderful, you are very clever! 


Cordeliere said:


> Nice outfit.  I like the jacket a lot.   Glad the bag is pleasing you.


Thanks! I love that Barbour top too. It’s relaxed but still stylish.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> So I wore the new Coach camera bag out properly for the first time today. Lunch and shopping with a friend I’d not seen for a year.
> 
> As requested here is a review and a mod shot. A relaxed look - Reiss crop jeans / Barbour International zip top (it was suddenly slightly cooler here today).
> View attachment 5573566
> 
> I had it at full length- it doubles up. I also swapped the clasps so the buckle for adjustment is worn on the back. I’ve yet to measure it.
> 
> I had it completely full but here is a bag spill:
> View attachment 5573567
> 
> Mulberry Card Case
> Tiffany sunglasses, soft cleaning pouch
> AirPods Pro
> Tissues
> Reusable Bag
> Perfume roll-on
> Lip Gloss
> Medication
> Keys
> Plus my phone that isn’t in the picture.
> 
> Thoughts so far:
> 
> Pros:
> Great value for money
> Cute shape and strap
> Very comfortable to carry longer distances
> Good colour - white but not too harsh
> Lovely leather - robust but not too rigid
> Slip pockets front and back very useful
> 
> Cons - so far just two slight things:
> The leather zip tab slightly bumps into the strap. It would have been better with two leaving it done up in the middle or with a smaller pull attached.
> The top of the front pocket isn’t completely straight but I think that’s meant to be part of the rounded style.


It looks very nice on you. I am amazed on how much can fit in it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I know LV canvas seems to be either a love or hate thing here, but I really have to sing its praises. It has been intermittently rainy here the last few days so I have carried this bag. It is easy to forget how lightweight, strong and carefree LV canvas can be and that it really finishes off a simple casual look nicely. I would not wear it for a dressy occasion, but I am rarely in one. The only non-carefree element to LV is the vachetta…and either a solid patina (or not giving a hoot), minimal vachetta trim or wearing a DE pattern fixes that. There is so much more to LV than Speedy and Neverfull, especially when you add in vintage styles.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I love the look of all these beautiful silk twillies and scarves even though I just can’t work them into my own looks. Other people make their bags look stunning by adding to them and I still remember your post with your beautiful Paris scarf.
> 
> I love bags: for me they are a functional and easy accessory. I chose carefully which one to carry, by style, size and colour for the occasion, but then just thrown them on which I think is why I prefer crossbody or bags that carry comfortably over the shoulder. I only really hand carry for work and then when I drive in.
> 
> With jewellery, I mostly wear my rings, a pair of simple gold and tiny diamond stud earrings I leave in and occasionally a simple chain. I’m just seem to prefer to keep things simple.
> 
> 
> The Coach SAs are very good at recognising their own bags from older stock when I go in but I guess most of mine are the last 5 years or so and also have Coach written on them which is a bit of a give away. I think they might be trained to admire bags customers are carrying because they often do that. With the Mulberry staff they do that less often but my blue Cara gets comments. I think it’s more unusual with its quilting which they do occasionally but not all that often.
> 
> @jblended and @msd_bags so lovely to see you both back on the thread again. @jblended thanks for your helpful insight. It’s interesting you’ve  had or been offered jobs that are so linked to SM. It must be so useful to have that insight. What you’ve said makes a lot of sense. It’s good to be real and not like these plants! I hope you can carry some more bags in better health soon!



Same, I love seeing a scarf or twilly on a bag but it’s never a look I’ve tried to pull off myself. Such fun color combos that can be done tho!



jblended said:


> It’s arrived! Not well packaged I have to say. They normally send bags in a box but this was just in a padded envelope but it was a new item with its original wrapping all in place and it isn’t a delicate bag so was fine. I’m not good at delayed gratification had it open in a shot!
> 
> It’s just what I was looking for. A casual little bag with the fun of a branded strap which seems to be in style right now and inspired me. It was relatively inexpensive and with 40% off in the sale easily affordable to just let me try this style out. I’m glad I went for white which is a chalk white not a bright white. I like it but probably in pink I’d just prefer my mini Alexa. This way it’s different and a  good neutral to have. The gold dinky straps are out of stock online but hopefully will come back as that would give me an option to wear it more formally.
> 
> Some quick pics for your opinions.
> View attachment 5572471
> 
> View attachment 5572472
> 
> And here with the resin strap I purchased recently which also works.
> View attachment 5572473
> 
> 
> No modelling shots. I’m dressed in Lycra shorts having been for a run  - not a good look!  I’ll add those at the weekend.
> 
> I’m doing terribly at shopping my own closet this year but bags make happy. I that’s 4 in now! But 3 went out gifted to family so not so bad in all.



I love it! Very cute. I have a Willis 18 in chalk and I think it’s a great color. A ‘warm’ white and it goes with a lot of outfits. Re: dinky straps - I have a gold one I’d be happy to send you, but like mentioned above I don’t find it comfortable so you may want to be sure and try before buying.


----------



## Jereni

piperdog said:


> As for online presence, this is the only place where I participate, even sporadically. I have FB and IG, but mostly because FB is required for a child's sports team, and IG because I'd rather look at pictures than read what most people write. Again, tpf is the only exception to that, where I enjoy both the writings and the pictures.



Haha same here re: IG. I have it and do enjoy it because I can just consume other peoples photos. It’s also fun for keeping up with new releases from brands I love. Although that’s also dangerous…




jblended said:


> Thank you!  The difference is night and day! This one is kind and patient, and she specializes in grief counseling, which is the biggest thing for me. It's not fun but it was absolutely necessary.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the welcome back  and the thoughts on watches/jewelry at home. I have tried to wear my jewelry for myself but get irritated with it. The watch comes more easily to me. Funny how we're all different.
> 
> Today I'm wearing this one. I don't usually stack my watch with anything, but that MOP bracelet is such a good fit that I tend to wear them together.
> Funny thing about this watch face is that it is black. Looking at it straight on or in the distance, it's just a black face with a black strap. It's only _if_ it catches the light that you get that colour play! I have other MOP dials that always have some colour but get more vibrant in the light; this one is truly a surprise when the colour play starts.
> 
> View attachment 5573176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573177
> 
> 
> This is an _unexpected_ take on telling the time!
> I must admit, you're not wrong!
> 
> @BowieFan1971 No advice regarding the ring, but I love the sentiment and am sure that whatever you do with it will be perfect.



Gorgeous iridescent watch! I love the blend of colors, and the bracelet matches it perfectly.



lill_canele said:


> Thank you all for your support and caring words for my furbaby!   He's doing great! He has a check up with his primary care vet (it's like our primary care physician lol) tomorrow! Behavior and appetite totally back to normal. Does have to do a blood draw tomorrow to make sure his liver enzymes are back down (his liver got stressed out from going into shock), but other than that, he's all good!
> View attachment 5573294
> View attachment 5573295
> View attachment 5573296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel generally the young SA's may not know too much about the brand and brand history.
> Though my first YSL SA was a huge fan of the brand, so he'd talk about it often and he was like 22 haha.
> My first Dior SA who was very knowledgeable, but he was also one of Dior's top sellers. I believe top sellers get to go on a trip to France every year and I think he went at least 3 times!
> 
> 
> 
> I love watches! For some reason I'm very happy to wear my jewelry anywhere, all day, at home, washing dishes, cooking, cleaning, etc. But I don't feel the same for watches...
> It's just something that I may not be used to. I'm also kind of heavy handed, and while solid metal is more sturdy, I'd hate to bang a nice timepiece around and get a crack in the glass or something. But that's just my problem lol  I do miss wearing my watches on a regular basis.



Yay glad your pup is continuing to do well! He’s SO ADORABLE!!!



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Nice to see you again, @jblended.
> Regarding watches and jewelry, I usually take off my watches and jewelry when I get home (except maybe earrings).   I love watches and when I go out, I like to wear a watch on one wrist and a bracelet on the other -- this is kind of my "uniform" look.  However, despite loving watches, I don't have a collection (which is a good thing, lol).  I have an older Must de Cartier tank that needs a new battery and I have one other older watch and that's it.  A tank francaise has been on my wish list for a long time but haven't gotten around to it.
> @Katinahat, chalk is one of my favorite colors from Coach!  Enjoy your new bag!



I am similar in how I wear watch+bracelet when I go out, although usually same wrist. Although lately it’s been shifting more to stacking delicate bracelets than pairing them with a watch. I’ll share a pic…



Katinahat said:


> So I wore the new Coach camera bag out properly for the first time today. Lunch and shopping with a friend I’d not seen for a year.
> 
> As requested here is a review and a mod shot. A relaxed look - Reiss crop jeans / Barbour International zip top (it was suddenly slightly cooler here today).
> View attachment 5573566
> 
> I had it at full length- it doubles up. I also swapped the clasps so the buckle for adjustment is worn on the back. I’ve yet to measure it.
> 
> I had it completely full but here is a bag spill:
> View attachment 5573567
> 
> Mulberry Card Case
> Tiffany sunglasses, soft cleaning pouch
> AirPods Pro
> Tissues
> Reusable Bag
> Perfume roll-on
> Lip Gloss
> Medication
> Keys
> Plus my phone that isn’t in the picture.
> 
> Thoughts so far:
> 
> Pros:
> Great value for money
> Cute shape and strap
> Very comfortable to carry longer distances
> Good colour - white but not too harsh
> Lovely leather - robust but not too rigid
> Slip pockets front and back very useful
> 
> Cons - so far just two slight things:
> The leather zip tab slightly bumps into the strap. It would have been better with two leaving it done up in the middle or with a smaller pull attached.
> The top of the front pocket isn’t completely straight but I think that’s meant to be part of the rounded style.



Looks great on you! Another reason chalk is a great color is that Coach sells that amazing leather chain strap in chalk! So you could get that as a fun add-on to this bag and it would match perfectly!






BowieFan1971 said:


> I know LV canvas seems to be either a love or hate thing here, but I really have to sing its praises. It has been intermittently rainy here the last few days so I have carried this bag. It is easy to forget how lightweight, strong and carefree LV canvas can be and that it really finishes off a simple casual look nicely. I would not wear it for a dressy occasion, but I am rarely in one. The only non-carefree element to LV is the vachetta…and either a solid patina (or not giving a hoot), minimal vachetta trim or wearing a DE pattern fixes that. There is so much more to LV than Speedy and Neverfull, especially when you add in vintage styles.
> 
> View attachment 5574083



I’m guilty of being somewhat anti-LV but I totally agree with you on this. Whenever it rains I know I could grab my canvas multi-pochette and look fabulous AND not worry one bit. And that IS nice.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Your main watch sound wonderful! You don’t necessarily need lots.
> 
> And thank you! Now I’ve bought the chalk bag lots of people seem to have something in this leather or at least seem to rate it. It’s a great sign that I chose well.


Thank you!  I like the idea of a small collection of watches.  My current one is quite functional looking so I would like to add a slightly more decorative, quality watch at some point down the road.
Your mod shots look great and the bag seems to hold a lot -- that's the advantage of camera bags in general.  They fit quite a bit while still looking compact.


jblended said:


> That's usually how I wear them- watch on left wrist, sometimes a bracelet on the right. I love the Must de Cartier watches (I've seen a few of them, some rectangular and some round). They're very understated and chic.
> Btw, I've had to stop my perfume sampling. The covid anosmia has returned in full force!


Oh no, sorry to hear about the return of covid anosmia!  Sometimes, when I test too many scents in a row,  my sense of smell temporarily shuts down.  Do you think something like that happened?  Anyway, I have learnt to not test or wear too many different fragrances on the same day.  Hope your anosmia goes away soon!

Regarding watches, I have the rectangular one and love that classic shape, but I will probably get a round one for a change, so maybe the ballon bleu rather than the tank francaise.  I want something that tells the time reliably but additionally, I realized I like for my watch to be a bit decorative -- similar to a piece of jewelry -- since I don't stack anything else with my watch.
@Jereni, I like the idea of stacking delicate bracelets together.  Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I know LV canvas seems to be either a love or hate thing here, but I really have to sing its praises. It has been intermittently rainy here the last few days so I have carried this bag. It is easy to forget how lightweight, strong and carefree LV canvas can be and that it really finishes off a simple casual look nicely. I would not wear it for a dressy occasion, but I am rarely in one. The only non-carefree element to LV is the vachetta…and either a solid patina (or not giving a hoot), minimal vachetta trim or wearing a DE pattern fixes that. There is so much more to LV than Speedy and Neverfull, especially when you add in vintage styles.
> 
> View attachment 5574083


Love this!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> It looks very nice on you. I am amazed on how much can fit in it.


Thank you! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I know LV canvas seems to be either a love or hate thing here, but I really have to sing its praises. It has been intermittently rainy here the last few days so I have carried this bag. It is easy to forget how lightweight, strong and carefree LV canvas can be and that it really finishes off a simple casual look nicely. I would not wear it for a dressy occasion, but I am rarely in one. The only non-carefree element to LV is the vachetta…and either a solid patina (or not giving a hoot), minimal vachetta trim or wearing a DE pattern fixes that. There is so much more to LV than Speedy and Neverfull, especially when you add in vintage styles.
> 
> View attachment 5574083


It rains so much here all my bags are just regularly _waterstop_ treated to cope. I’m not anti LV but I don’t have any. I nearly bought a Neverfull once but I just didn’t want DH to spend that much and got my Bayswater Tote instead for about 1/3 of the price in the sales which I now love for work! However, I get what you mean about how practical canvas is. My Coach Signature Zip Tote was bought mid pandemic for going to work as a key worker. I’m slightly out of love with it as the corners have lost their colour which I assume wouldn’t happen so quickly with a LV. My Kate Spade nylon and leather bags are my easy use weekend bags for dog walks etc.


Jereni said:


> Same, I love seeing a scarf or twilly on a bag but it’s never a look I’ve tried to pull off myself. Such fun color combos that can be done tho!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! Very cute. I have a Willis 18 in chalk and I think it’s a great color. A ‘warm’ white and it goes with a lot of outfits. Re: dinky straps - I have a gold one I’d be happy to send you, but like mentioned above I don’t find it comfortable so you may want to be sure and try before buying.


That’s so kind! I’ll definitely try it on in store if I can. 


Jereni said:


> Haha same here re: IG. I have it and do enjoy it because I can just consume other peoples photos. It’s also fun for keeping up with new releases from brands I love. Although that’s also dangerous…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous iridescent watch! I love the blend of colors, and the bracelet matches it perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay glad your pup is continuing to do well! He’s SO ADORABLE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am similar in how I wear watch+bracelet when I go out, although usually same wrist. Although lately it’s been shifting more to stacking delicate bracelets than pairing them with a watch. I’ll share a pic…
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you! Another reason chalk is a great color is that Coach sells that amazing leather chain strap in chalk! So you could get that as a fun add-on to this bag and it would match perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 5574094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m guilty of being somewhat anti-LV but I totally agree with you on this. Whenever it rains I know I could grab my canvas multi-pochette and look fabulous AND not worry one bit. And that IS nice.


It’s a great strap. I’d be very keen if it came into the sales. Your multi pochette is stunning! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  I like the idea of a small collection of watches.  My current one is quite functional looking so I would like to add a slightly more decorative, quality watch at some point down the road.
> Your mod shots look great and the bag seems to hold a lot -- that's the advantage of camera bags in general.  They fit quite a bit while still looking compact.
> 
> Oh no, sorry to hear about the return of covid anosmia!  Sometimes, when I test too many scents in a row,  my sense of smell temporarily shuts down.  Do you think something like that happened?  Anyway, I have learnt to not test or wear too many different fragrances on the same day.  Hope your anosmia goes away soon!
> 
> Regarding watches, I have the rectangular one and love that classic shape, but I will probably get a round one for a change, so maybe the ballon bleu rather than the tank francaise.  I want something that tells the time reliably but additionally, I realized I like for my watch to be a bit decorative -- similar to a piece of jewelry -- since I don't stack anything else with my watch.
> @Jereni, I like the idea of stacking delicate bracelets together.  Looking forward to pictures!


Thanks, it’s a great sized bag! I agree a decorative watch is lovely if you can get one. Good luck looking.


----------



## Katinahat

What to wear to a show? The heatwave has moved on here and it was cooler and a bit showery. Smart jeans and top, kickers (for walking) and leather jacket plus Mini Alexa seemed appropriate.


Thanks to @jblended and @BowieFan1971 for their discussions on watches, rings and other jewellery! I made an effort and popped on some more rings than I’ve been wearing recently and a bracelet. I enjoyed wearing them, so thank you!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> What to wear to a show? The heatwave has moved on here and it was cooler and a bit showery. Smart jeans and top, kickers (for walking) and leather jacket plus Mini Alexa seemed appropriate.
> View attachment 5574263
> 
> Thanks to @jblended and @BowieFan1971 for their discussions on watches, rings and other jewellery! I made an effort and popped on some more rings than I’ve been wearing recently and a bracelet. I enjoyed wearing them, so thank you!


I can't imagine wearing a jacket in the summer! 

I love that you continue to love your mini Alexa!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I can't imagine wearing a jacket in the summer!
> 
> I love that you continue to love your mini Alexa!


It’s my favourite bag! 

No wonder with how hot it is where you are! Light clothing only I’m sure.

I have many jackets and coats in every thickness. It’s about 16 degrees and rainy here so a light jacket is necessary.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Perfect organizer for that bag. You're so gifted! The bag is really cool with the orange tag! It looks brand new, btw. Whatever rehab you did, it was incredible.


Aww, thank-you! The bag was the cheapest proper Dior bag from the Galliano era on VC when I bought it- 120€ or 130€ ... I don´t remember. (I always start my VC search at "cheapest"...) 
The next Flight Bag on there, exactly the same model, was 400€ and in no way better than mine. It was a little tired, some scratches, the tubes inside the handles had moved out of place a little and the usual rubbed corners, because the leather is very soft. I fixed the corners with Leather Fresh paint, massaged the handles back in place and gave the bag a lot of Elephant Leather preserver, that´s it- no miracles. They are simply great quality! Unfortunately the orange tag was missing as it is on many Flight Bags. I found a cheap vintage Dior cosmetic set from the Flight collection in the classifieds and transferred the tag to my bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It rains so much here all my bags are just regularly _waterstop_ treated to cope. I’m not anti LV but I don’t have any. I nearly bought a Neverfull once but I just didn’t want DH to spend that much and got my Bayswater Tote instead for about 1/3 of the price in the sales which I now love for work! However, I get what you mean about how practical canvas is. My Coach Signature Zip Tote was bought mid pandemic for going to work as a key worker. I’m slightly out of love with it as the corners have lost their colour which I assume wouldn’t happen so quickly with a LV. My Kate Spade nylon and leather bags are my easy use weekend bags for dog walks etc.


I have seen quite a few LV bags and SLGs from the 1980’s that have corners that still look good. The pattern may have dulled a bit, but a good cleaning and shine up with some ArmourAll helps a lot with that. With a little care, that stuff wears like a tank! It was designed to cover luggage, after all.

And the Neverfull is not the only or best tote…the Cabas in even the largest size is lightweight and has thicker handles, so is more comfortable to wear when full.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> I know LV canvas seems to be either a love or hate thing here, but I really have to sing its praises. It has been intermittently rainy here the last few days so I have carried this bag. It is easy to forget how lightweight, strong and carefree LV canvas can be and that it really finishes off a simple casual look nicely. I would not wear it for a dressy occasion, but I am rarely in one. The only non-carefree element to LV is the vachetta…and either a solid patina (or not giving a hoot), minimal vachetta trim or wearing a DE pattern fixes that. There is so much more to LV than Speedy and Neverfull, especially when you add in vintage styles.
> 
> View attachment 5574083


You know I’m a LV fan.

Great bag


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Jereni, I like the idea of stacking delicate bracelets together.  Looking forward to pictures!



This is what I’ve been doing a lot of lately in terms of stacking. Am hunting for the right delicate diamond bracelet… most tennis bracelets are feeling like ‘too much’ for me lately.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> This is what I’ve been doing a lot of lately in terms of stacking. Am hunting for the right delicate diamond bracelet… most tennis bracelets are feeling like ‘too much’ for me lately.
> 
> View attachment 5574357


That´s lovely. So delicate, exactly like your beautiful milky skin! The green and gold go so well with your skin tone.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Not at all bag related but a bit of fun. I bought this teapot and mugs in the sales. It’s to take into my office when I go back in a few weeks. I was inspired by the heart mug which I felt had good self care messages for me when I’m a bit wobbly. I need to force myself to take a moment for me, make a herbal tea and talk positively to myself.
> View attachment 5573579
> 
> Does anyone else enjoy fun motivational products like these?


Yes.
I have a couple of Mary Oliver poems, a sweet card a friend d gave me when one of our dogs passed, several family photos, and drawings from my granddaughter taped to my office walls. Which sounds boring and very normal - but I also have a coffee mug that I’ve had for several years tha5 still makes me giggle…


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> This is what I’ve been doing a lot of lately in terms of stacking. Am hunting for the right delicate diamond bracelet… most tennis bracelets are feeling like ‘too much’ for me lately.
> 
> View attachment 5574357


Very pretty!  I love the look but don't have any delicate bracelets except a silver and turquoise one.  Regarding bracelets, have you considered the ones with a single diamond if you're not feeling a tennis bracelet?   I've also seen pics online of bangle bracelets with fine, delicate diamonds, but don't know if those would sit exactly where you want them on the wrist -- might have too much movement because they're bangles versus bracelets.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> Yes.
> I have a couple of Mary Oliver poems, a sweet card a friend d gave me when one of our dogs passed, several family photos, and drawings from my granddaughter taped to my office walls. Which sounds boring and very normal - but I also have a coffee mug that I’ve had for several years tha5 still makes me giggle…
> View attachment 5574382


What does the wording say?


----------



## jblended

Jereni said:


> Another reason chalk is a great color is that Coach sells that amazing leather chain strap in chalk! So you could get that as a fun add-on to this bag and it would match perfectly!


Oh great, now _*I*_ want that strap! You enabler! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Sometimes, when I test too many scents in a row, my sense of smell temporarily shuts down. Do you think something like that happened?


It appears to be random with me. It comes in waves; one month I'm fine, the next nothing works in my system. The reason I know it's long-covid is because my anosmia appears with other symptoms (migraines, swollen small joints, loss of sensation in extremities, rashes, memory fog). I'm told by my doc that 15% of the people who caught the Alpha strain in 2020 (like me) are left with these intermittent flare-ups. They don't know why yet.
I know that there have been chefs who have had to change careers because they can't smell or taste their food reliably anymore. It's awful


Katinahat said:


> I made an effort and popped on some more rings than I’ve been wearing recently and a bracelet. I enjoyed wearing them, so thank you!


Wonderful! Here's to the little wins everyday! 


Cordeliere said:


> What does the wording say?


_"This certificate awarded for excellence in the field of being a bad-ass mofo"_

It made me chuckle, @Cookiefiend


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you! The bag was the cheapest proper Dior bag from the Galliano era on VC when I bought it- 120€ or 130€ ... I don´t remember. (I always start my VC search at "cheapest"...)
> The next Flight Bag on there, exactly the same model, was 400€ and in no way better than mine. It was a little tired, some scratches, the tubes inside the handles had moved out of place a little and the usual rubbed corners, because the leather is very soft. I fixed the corners with Leather Fresh paint, massaged the handles back in place and gave the bag a lot of Elephant Leather preserver, that´s it- no miracles. They are simply great quality! Unfortunately the orange tag was missing as it is on many Flight Bags. I found a cheap vintage Dior cosmetic set from the Flight collection in the classifieds and transferred the tag to my bag.


You certainly made it look really good! Well done! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I have seen quite a few LV bags and SLGs from the 1980’s that have corners that still look good. The pattern may have dulled a bit, but a good cleaning and shine up with some ArmourAll helps a lot with that. With a little care, that stuff wears like a tank! It was designed to cover luggage, after all.
> 
> And the Neverfull is not the only or best tote…the Cabas in even the largest size is lightweight and has thicker handles, so is more comfortable to wear when full.


This is really helpful to know! 


Jereni said:


> This is what I’ve been doing a lot of lately in terms of stacking. Am hunting for the right delicate diamond bracelet… most tennis bracelets are feeling like ‘too much’ for me lately.
> 
> View attachment 5574357


These look really lovely stacked together like this! I find most bracelets difficult to put on and end up asking DH to help so mostly don’t wear them. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Yes.
> I have a couple of Mary Oliver poems, a sweet card a friend d gave me when one of our dogs passed, several family photos, and drawings from my granddaughter taped to my office walls. Which sounds boring and very normal - but I also have a coffee mug that I’ve had for several years tha5 still makes me giggle…
> View attachment 5574382


That’s a great mug! 


jblended said:


> Oh great, now _*I*_ want that strap! You enabler!
> 
> It appears to be random with me. It comes in waves; one month I'm fine, the next nothing works in my system. The reason I know it's long-covid is because my anosmia appears with other symptoms (migraines, swollen small joints, loss of sensation in extremities, rashes, memory fog). I'm told by my doc that 15% of the people who caught the Alpha strain in 2020 (like me) are left with these intermittent flare-ups. They don't know why yet.
> I know that there have been chefs who have had to change careers because they can't smell or taste their food reliably anymore. It's awful
> 
> Wonderful! Here's to the little wins everyday!
> 
> _"This certificate awarded for excellence in the field of being a bad-ass mofo"_
> 
> It made me chuckle, @Cookiefiend


I’m so sorry you are still suffering this! It’s rubbish for you and won’t help with mood. I hope it improves quickly! 

I didn’t lose taste or smell at all with my recent bout but DH did a bit. Our symptoms were quite different. Different sorts of coughs and I had terrible fever for several days while he had a bad sore throat. 

And while that strap is great, it costs double what I paid for the camera bag so I’m not tempted.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have seen quite a few LV bags and SLGs from the 1980’s that have corners that still look good. The pattern may have dulled a bit, but a good cleaning and shine up with some ArmourAll helps a lot with that. With a little care, that stuff wears like a tank! It was designed to cover luggage, after all.
> 
> And the Neverfull is not the only or best tote…the Cabas in even the largest size is lightweight and has thicker handles, so is more comfortable to wear when full.


I loved the batignolles Horizontal. If they made that bag again, I would buy it.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> What to wear to a show? The heatwave has moved on here and it was cooler and a bit showery. Smart jeans and top, kickers (for walking) and leather jacket plus Mini Alexa seemed appropriate.
> View attachment 5574266
> 
> Thanks to @jblended and @BowieFan1971 for their discussions on watches, rings and other jewellery! I made an effort and popped on some more rings than I’ve been wearing recently and a bracelet. I enjoyed wearing them, so thank you!


Love your style!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> This is what I’ve been doing a lot of lately in terms of stacking. Am hunting for the right delicate diamond bracelet… most tennis bracelets are feeling like ‘too much’ for me lately.
> 
> View attachment 5574357


These are so perfect. If you want a diamond what about one that is a chain but has intermittent bezel set tiny diamonds on it.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I’m so sorry you are still suffering this! It’s rubbish for you and won’t help with mood. I hope it improves quickly!
> 
> I didn’t lose taste or smell at all with my recent bout but DH did a bit. Our symptoms were quite different. Different sorts of coughs and I had terrible fever for several days while he had a bad sore throat.
> 
> And while that strap is great, it costs double what I paid for the camera bag so I’m not tempted.


I'm glad you don't have any lingering symptoms! 
It appears that those who caught the earlier strains (both Alpha and Delta) have the worst long-covid. People I know who got the delta strain are all suffering badly almost a year after recovery, even if their actual symptoms at the time of infection were mild.
Meanwhile, Omicron and the current sub-variants are hit and miss. Lots of people are recovering in as little as 3 days (wonderful!), whereas many are still dying, irrespective of vaccine status.
My guess is that it's down to our individual bodies as to how we react. That's why I am still in the camp of "take all precautions, even if you're jabbed" because we just don't know how any one person will do. We also have no idea what the long-term consequences will be if you've had it, and we won't until some more years pass and we can assess.
This pandemic is a true nightmare.

My anosmia annoys me but is not a "problem" because it doesn't impact my health, thankfully. It's recommended to sniff lots of things to help retrain the senses, so @Purses & Perfumes and @JenJBS (amongst others) have been kindly assisting me on the Perfume thread on tpf. I sniff perfume samples and ask questions, which helps me determine if I'm smelling what other people are. In the process, I learned that I really like playing with fragrances, though I would not collect them the same way as bags. It's been fun to smell things like citrus and flowers for the first time after a full year of not being able to. 



dcooney4 said:


> These are so perfect. If you want a diamond what about one that is a chain but has intermittent bezel set tiny diamonds on it.


Great suggestion! That sounds really pretty! 


I wanted to share this link (Zenzero Designs) because we have a lot of people on this thread who like to rehab/recycle/preserve their leather goods. I came across this small business that makes bags and uses a lot of recycled materials. If you send in an old leather jacket (or cotton/ canvas/ etc.), they'll take it apart and make you something else with it! How cool is that?


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> These are so perfect. If you want a diamond what about one that is a chain but has intermittent bezel set tiny diamonds on it.


I completely forgot to post a link in my earlier reply! This is the type of satellite bracelet you mean, right? 








						Solid Gold Diamond Bezel Station Bracelet Satellite Chain - Etsy
					

This Chain & Link Bracelets item by joylenedesign has 723 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Chicago, IL. Listed on Oct 3, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## baghabitz34

My sweetheart: What is the endgame?
Me: I don’t understand your question.
MS: When do you stop buying bags? When it is enough?
Me: I’m a collector - there is no endgame!

A convo we’ve had on more than one occasion. He doesn’t collect anything, so doesn’t get it.

Glad I have my PurseForum people that get it!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> It appears to be random with me. It comes in waves; one month I'm fine, the next nothing works in my system. The reason I know it's long-covid is because my anosmia appears with other symptoms (migraines, swollen small joints, loss of sensation in extremities, rashes, memory fog). I'm told by my doc that 15% of the people who caught the Alpha strain in 2020 (like me) are left with these intermittent flare-ups. They don't know why yet.
> I know that there have been chefs who have had to change careers because they can't smell or taste their food reliably anymore. It's awful


Those intermittent flare-ups must be so hard to deal with!  I hope that as time goes by, they will become less frequent and reduce in intensity, and hopefully stop altogether.  I have wondered how people in professions that rely heavily on taste and smell are managing -- thinking of the famous "noses" of perfumery too.  It must be so hard for them to have to change their careers because of these symptoms.


----------



## Jereni

jblended said:


> Oh great, now _*I*_ want that strap! You enabler!



Haha do it!!! I keep wishing they would make that strap and sell it in other colors, I really want one. I guess I have the chalk Willis… I wonder if it would look right on one of the little Willises.



cowgirlsboots said:


> That´s lovely. So delicate, exactly like your beautiful milky skin! The green and gold go so well with your skin tone.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Very pretty!  I love the look but don't have any delicate bracelets except a silver and turquoise one.  Regarding bracelets, have you considered the ones with a single diamond if you're not feeling a tennis bracelet?   I've also seen pics online of bangle bracelets with fine, delicate diamonds, but don't know if those would sit exactly where you want them on the wrist -- might have too much movement because they're bangles versus bracelets.





Katinahat said:


> These look really lovely stacked together like this! I find most bracelets difficult to put on and end up asking DH to help so mostly don’t wear them.





dcooney4 said:


> These are so perfect. If you want a diamond what about one that is a chain but has intermittent bezel set tiny diamonds on it.





jblended said:


> I completely forgot to post a link in my earlier reply! This is the type of satellite bracelet you mean, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid Gold Diamond Bezel Station Bracelet Satellite Chain - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Chain & Link Bracelets item by joylenedesign has 723 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Chicago, IL. Listed on Oct 3, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



Thank you all, and esp for the suggestions! @jblended I have looked once or twice at the intermittent diamond bracelets like that Etsy one but I do think I want something with a little more diamond.

These are two I’ve considered - definitely I think the bezel look is the way to go so that it creates more space between the stones.







In a perfect world, it would probably be something like the first one, but with 2 or 3 more links between each stone. Haven’t seen any like that tho, and I just feel like I’d end up overpaying if I tried to do something custom.


----------



## jblended

baghabitz34 said:


> Glad I have my PurseForum people that get it!





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Those intermittent flare-ups must be so hard to deal with!  I hope that as time goes by, they will become less frequent and reduce in intensity, and hopefully stop altogether.  I have wondered how people in professions that rely heavily on taste and smell are managing -- thinking of the famous "noses" of perfumery too.  It must be so hard for them to have to change their careers because of these symptoms.


Thanks! I hope so, too. Tbh, it's more frustrating than difficult, and I really do enjoy the periods when my symptoms abate.

I recall there was a story all over the news of a doctor in England or Scotland who had to quit because she could no longer perform surgery after catching covid. She got a lot of neurological symptoms- shaky hands, memory loss and confusion. She was interviewed everywhere for a while because so much was unknown about covid at the time.
Frustratingly, I can't recall enough of the details to find the story online and link it. I followed it at the time because I lost control and feeling in my hands at the very start of my infection and she was the only one talking about neurological issues then (everyone else was talking about breathing issues).
I can't imagine going to medical school and specializing as a surgeon, only to have to change your career/ life due to a virus. Like the many cooks/chefs and, as you rightly pointed out, perfumers, who will have to pivot. It just blows your mind how this silent disease has flipped people's lives upside down.



Jereni said:


> Haven’t seen any like that tho, and I just feel like I’d end up overpaying if I tried to do something custom.


If you don't mind a recommendation, I'd really suggest going to local jewelers with the picture and seeing what they have in that style. Often, the quality is so.much.better and the price is cheaper than a branded piece.
I don't think a design like this would need to be bespoke- I'd bet there's something available in that style already. Have a browse at reputed jewelers around you, if you're able. If nothing else, it's a fun day out playing with pretty things!


----------



## BowieFan1971

In the approval process to foster and the need now is for homes for teens. Fostering is part of why we moved…needed a bigger house to do that AND have my son here AND to have an office for my DH AND have a treatment room for my clients. I was working in the room today and hung this inside the walk-in closet…I hope it lets them know they matter and will make a difference in this house even if they are not here for long.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I completely forgot to post a link in my earlier reply! This is the type of satellite bracelet you mean, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid Gold Diamond Bezel Station Bracelet Satellite Chain - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Chain & Link Bracelets item by joylenedesign has 723 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Chicago, IL. Listed on Oct 3, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Yes!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Love your style!


Thank you!


jblended said:


> I'm glad you don't have any lingering symptoms!
> It appears that those who caught the earlier strains (both Alpha and Delta) have the worst long-covid. People I know who got the delta strain are all suffering badly almost a year after recovery, even if their actual symptoms at the time of infection were mild.
> Meanwhile, Omicron and the current sub-variants are hit and miss. Lots of people are recovering in as little as 3 days (wonderful!), whereas many are still dying, irrespective of vaccine status.
> My guess is that it's down to our individual bodies as to how we react. That's why I am still in the camp of "take all precautions, even if you're jabbed" because we just don't know how any one person will do. We also have no idea what the long-term consequences will be if you've had it, and we won't until some more years pass and we can assess.
> This pandemic is a true nightmare.
> 
> My anosmia annoys me but is not a "problem" because it doesn't impact my health, thankfully. It's recommended to sniff lots of things to help retrain the senses, so @Purses & Perfumes and @JenJBS (amongst others) have been kindly assisting me on the Perfume thread on tpf. I sniff perfume samples and ask questions, which helps me determine if I'm smelling what other people are. In the process, I learned that I really like playing with fragrances, though I would not collect them the same way as bags. It's been fun to smell things like citrus and flowers for the first time after a full year of not being able to.
> 
> 
> Great suggestion! That sounds really pretty!
> 
> 
> I wanted to share this link (Zenzero Designs) because we have a lot of people on this thread who like to rehab/recycle/preserve their leather goods. I came across this small business that makes bags and uses a lot of recycled materials. If you send in an old leather jacket (or cotton/ canvas/ etc.), they'll take it apart and make you something else with it! How cool is that?


That’s so kind of you! I’m glad you found people to help and hope it will improve in time. Good luck!


baghabitz34 said:


> My sweetheart: What is the endgame?
> Me: I don’t understand your question.
> MS: When do you stop buying bags? When it is enough?
> Me: I’m a collector - there is no endgame!
> 
> A convo we’ve had on more than one occasion. He doesn’t collect anything, so doesn’t get it.
> 
> Glad I have my PurseForum people that get it!


Funny! I’m glad too!


Jereni said:


> Haha do it!!! I keep wishing they would make that strap and sell it in other colors, I really want one. I guess I have the chalk Willis… I wonder if it would look right on one of the little Willises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all, and esp for the suggestions! @jblended I have looked once or twice at the intermittent diamond bracelets like that Etsy one but I do think I want something with a little more diamond.
> 
> These are two I’ve considered - definitely I think the bezel look is the way to go so that it creates more space between the stones.
> 
> View attachment 5574710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574711
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, it would probably be something like the first one, but with 2 or 3 more links between each stone. Haven’t seen any like that tho, and I just feel like I’d end up overpaying if I tried to do something custom.


It would look wonderful on the Willis! Those bracelets are simply stunning! Good luck finding the one you want.

I was inspired to pop on my bracelet with tiny diamonds that I hadn’t worn for a while to go out for an anniversary dinner with DH this evening. I don’t have pretty hands - too much writing has made my joints lumpy but here it is.





jblended said:


> Thanks! I hope so, too. Tbh, it's more frustrating than difficult, and I really do enjoy the periods when my symptoms abate.
> 
> I recall there was a story all over the news of a doctor in England or Scotland who had to quit because she could no longer perform surgery after catching covid. She got a lot of neurological symptoms- shaky hands, memory loss and confusion. She was interviewed everywhere for a while because so much was unknown about covid at the time.
> Frustratingly, I can't recall enough of the details to find the story online and link it. I followed it at the time because I lost control and feeling in my hands at the very start of my infection and she was the only one talking about neurological issues then (everyone else was talking about breathing issues).
> I can't imagine going to medical school and specializing as a surgeon, only to have to change your career/ life due to a virus. Like the many cooks/chefs and, as you rightly pointed out, perfumers, who will have to pivot. It just blows your mind how this silent disease has flipped people's lives upside down.
> 
> 
> If you don't mind a recommendation, I'd really suggest going to local jewelers with the picture and seeing what they have in that style. Often, the quality is so.much.better and the price is cheaper than a branded piece.
> I don't think a design like this would need to be bespoke- I'd bet there's something available in that style already. Have a browse at reputed jewelers around you, if you're able. If nothing else, it's a fun day out playing with pretty things!


That would be awful but I’m sure has happened. Not the same but, I’m developing a tremor which runs in my family. Fortunately I’m not a surgeon but it’s irritating to shake and will only get worse as I get older. It increases if I’m anxious. The GP recently gave me another medication that I can take if I feel I need it to help with my physical anxiety symptoms and decrease the shake. Hopefully it means I get less in a cycle of being physically triggered. We shall see.


BowieFan1971 said:


> In the approval process to foster and the need now is for homes for teens. Fostering is part of why we moved…needed a bigger house to do that AND have my son here AND to have an office for my DH AND have a treatment room for my clients. I was working in the room today and hung this inside the walk-in closet…I hope it lets them know they matter and will make a difference in this house even if they are not here for long.
> 
> View attachment 5574857


That is a beautiful piece of writing, very special. What an amazing thing to do! I had a friend who fostered in the UK and the acceptance process was very time consuming and rigid (which I guess is a good thing). She found it hard but massively rewarding. Thank you for making this world a better place for a child (or several!).


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> You certainly made it look really good! Well done!
> 
> This is really helpful to know!
> 
> These look really lovely stacked together like this! I find most bracelets difficult to put on and end up asking DH to help so mostly don’t wear them.
> 
> That’s a great mug!
> 
> I’m so sorry you are still suffering this! It’s rubbish for you and won’t help with mood. I hope it improves quickly!
> 
> I didn’t lose taste or smell at all with my recent bout but DH did a bit. Our symptoms were quite different. Different sorts of coughs and I had terrible fever for several days while he had a bad sore throat.
> 
> And while that strap is great, it costs double what I paid for the camera bag so I’m not tempted.


I try to only buy bracelets that have clasps I can put on myself. That means that no matter how much I love a bracelet I won't get it if it doesn't have the right kind of clasp.


----------



## msd_bags

jblended said:


> It was, indeed. It was an odd experience and those jobs are not necessarily reflective of the industry as a whole, but that was my only experience in that realm and I found it unpleasant.
> I believe there's a good side to the social media marketing industry and there are reputable companies that have their own code of ethics and conduct themselves well. I just didn't go into the field properly so could not tell you who those companies are!
> 
> Question for the group: Do you wear watches? If so, do you wear them at home?
> As my immunity is not the best, I'm still mostly isolated and limited in where I can go, so I don't get the chance to pull my bags often. I've started to use my watches everyday at home, just for myself. It's kind of ridiculous but it brings me joy. Does anyone else wear their watches/jewelry at home, even if they're by themselves and idling?


Nice to ‘see’ you back here!!    That’s really wonderful news about how you respond to the new therapist.

On your watch question, during my pre-Fitbit/Apple watch days, I only wore a watch when leaving the house.  I immediately took them off upon coming back.  And I couldn’t sleep wearing one — it felt restrictive!  But when I started using activity trackers, at first I attempted to wear a watch on one wrist and the Fitbit on the other.  But yeah, that wouldn’t work in the long run.  So I found myself just wearing the Fitbit (even when sleeping to see sleep patterns), and my watches were sort of neglected.  And even more so when I ‘upgraded’ to an Apple watch.  So when I needed to wear a ‘real’ watch to an occasion, all my watches had no batteries! (I don’t own expensive automatic ones.)


BowieFan1971 said:


> I bought DIY crossbody hooks that screw through and was able to place them through a double thickness of leather where they will not be seen. The outside screw is hidden by the decorative strap/buckle and the positioning distributes the weight and does not mess with the shape of the bag. I am very pleased! And I can place the strap hook through the chain in the zipper  pull, which makes it more secure! This bag just became exactly the Italy travel bag I was looking for!
> 
> View attachment 5572675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572677


I love how you tweak a bag to make it work for you! 


piperdog said:


> As for online presence, this is the only place where I participate, even sporadically. I have FB and IG, but mostly because FB is required for a child's sports team, and IG because I'd rather look at pictures than read what most people write. Again, tpf is the only exception to that, where I enjoy both the writings and the pictures.


I’m also not in FB.  I signed up for an IG account just to have access to some announcements/info/news/sellers, but I prefer not to be followed so I didn’t give out my handle to anyone I know.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I love your watch stack! Perfect together! I always look at other people wearing watch stacks and love how it looks, but never seem to do it myself. You inspired me…I will have to give it a shot! I definitely have some stackable bracelets.


I do stack bracelets.  My “uniform” pre pandemic was a WG hearts charmed bracelet and a slim light YG clasp bracelet.  I combine so that I won’t have problems mixing metals (bag hardware, necklace, earrings).  Then when I started going out of the house again after the pandemic hit, I didn’t immediately wear (daily) jewelry.  But now I’ve been back to my uniform jewelry. 


Katinahat said:


> So I wore the new Coach camera bag out properly for the first time today. Lunch and shopping with a friend I’d not seen for a year.
> 
> As requested here is a review and a mod shot. A relaxed look - Reiss crop jeans / Barbour International zip top (it was suddenly slightly cooler here today).
> View attachment 5573566
> 
> I had it at full length- it doubles up. I also swapped the clasps so the buckle for adjustment is worn on the back. I’ve yet to measure it.
> 
> I had it completely full but here is a bag spill:
> View attachment 5573567
> 
> Mulberry Card Case
> Tiffany sunglasses, soft cleaning pouch
> AirPods Pro
> Tissues
> Reusable Bag
> Perfume roll-on
> Lip Gloss
> Medication
> Keys
> Plus my phone that isn’t in the picture.
> 
> Thoughts so far:
> 
> Pros:
> Great value for money
> Cute shape and strap
> Very comfortable to carry longer distances
> Good colour - white but not too harsh
> Lovely leather - robust but not too rigid
> Slip pockets front and back very useful
> 
> Cons - so far just two slight things:
> The leather zip tab slightly bumps into the strap. It would have been better with two leaving it done up in the middle or with a smaller pull attached.
> The top of the front pocket isn’t completely straight but I think that’s meant to be part of the rounded style.


I really like this on you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

I’m heading off on holiday again on Friday. Two lovely weeks away with my sister’s family in a rural cottage. A crazy tangle of dogs, teenagers, bbqs, pub meals, cafes, castles, walks, beach trips and adventures such as sea kayaking. I need to start packing but haven’t decided which clothes to take or bags either. It will be relaxed and casual with changeable UK weather.

I had been intending to my pink Coach Western Nomad but now I think the  new Coach Camera bag will be perfect for day/night. It seems to go with everything for a casual or smart casual look!

And I was planning oak Lily or the powder Brioche for evenings but the camera bag covers both with less worry about damage so I might thrown in something small like my mini amethyst Amberley or Tearose Dinky for a change. Perhaps I will know better when I pick clothing so I’ve laid out options with my tan leather jacket. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



(clockwise from top - dinky, Lily, amberley, camera bag, brioche, western nomad)

I’m leaning towards the chalk camera bag and the amethyst Amberley as they are quite different and the Amberley is small, robust and easily packable. I think both look good with my resin strap too for shoulder carrying.





I have so many lovely bags that I always want to take more! Im terrible at packing light. I don’t know how those of you with bigger collections ever decide?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I’m heading off on holiday again on Friday. Two lovely weeks away with my sister’s family in a rural cottage. A crazy tangle of dogs, teenagers, bbqs, pub meals, cafes, castles, walks, beach trips and adventures such as sea kayaking. I need to start packing but haven’t decided which clothes to take or bags either. It will be relaxed and casual with changeable UK weather.
> 
> I had been intending to my pink Coach Western Nomad but now I think the  new Coach Camera bag will be perfect for day/night. It seems to go with everything for a casual or smart casual look!
> 
> And I was planning oak Lily or the powder Brioche for evenings but the camera bag covers both with less worry about damage so I might thrown in something small like my mini amethyst Amberley or Tearose Dinky for a change. Perhaps I will know better when I pick clothing so I’ve laid out options with my tan leather jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575212
> 
> (clockwise from top - dinky, Lily, amberley, camera bag, brioche, western nomad)
> 
> I’m leaning towards the chalk camera bag and the amethyst Amberley as they are quite different and the Amberley is small, robust and easily packable. I think both look good with my resin strap too for shoulder carrying.
> 
> View attachment 5575218
> View attachment 5575219
> 
> 
> I have so many lovely bags that I always want to take more! Im terrible at packing light. I don’t know how those of you with bigger collections ever decide?


I was already voting for the amethyst bag even you mentioned it! Take that one snd the chalk Coach!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> In the approval process to foster and the need now is for homes for teens. Fostering is part of why we moved…needed a bigger house to do that AND have my son here AND to have an office for my DH AND have a treatment room for my clients. I was working in the room today and hung this inside the walk-in closet…I hope it lets them know they matter and will make a difference in this house even if they are not here for long.
> 
> View attachment 5574857



That framed writing has such a lovely message!



Katinahat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That’s so kind of you! I’m glad you found people to help and hope it will improve in time. Good luck!
> 
> Funny! I’m glad too!
> 
> It would look wonderful on the Willis! Those bracelets are simply stunning! Good luck finding the one you want.
> 
> I was inspired to pop on my bracelet with tiny diamonds that I hadn’t worn for a while to go out for an anniversary dinner with DH this evening. I don’t have pretty hands - too much writing has made my joints lumpy but here it is.
> View attachment 5574932
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awful but I’m sure has happened. Not the same but, I’m developing a tremor which runs in my family. Fortunately I’m not a surgeon but it’s irritating to shake and will only get worse as I get older. It increases if I’m anxious. The GP recently gave me another medication that I can take if I feel I need it to help with my physical anxiety symptoms and decrease the shake. Hopefully it means I get less in a cycle of being physically triggered. We shall see.
> 
> That is a beautiful piece of writing, very special. What an amazing thing to do! I had a friend who fostered in the UK and the acceptance process was very time consuming and rigid (which I guess is a good thing). She found it hard but massively rewarding. Thank you for making this world a better place for a child (or several!).



Love the bracelet! Very unique and flattering and looks great on you!



Katinahat said:


> I’m heading off on holiday again on Friday. Two lovely weeks away with my sister’s family in a rural cottage. A crazy tangle of dogs, teenagers, bbqs, pub meals, cafes, castles, walks, beach trips and adventures such as sea kayaking. I need to start packing but haven’t decided which clothes to take or bags either. It will be relaxed and casual with changeable UK weather.
> 
> I had been intending to my pink Coach Western Nomad but now I think the  new Coach Camera bag will be perfect for day/night. It seems to go with everything for a casual or smart casual look!
> 
> And I was planning oak Lily or the powder Brioche for evenings but the camera bag covers both with less worry about damage so I might thrown in something small like my mini amethyst Amberley or Tearose Dinky for a change. Perhaps I will know better when I pick clothing so I’ve laid out options with my tan leather jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575212
> 
> (clockwise from top - dinky, Lily, amberley, camera bag, brioche, western nomad)
> 
> I’m leaning towards the chalk camera bag and the amethyst Amberley as they are quite different and the Amberley is small, robust and easily packable. I think both look good with my resin strap too for shoulder carrying.
> 
> View attachment 5575218
> View attachment 5575219
> 
> 
> I have so many lovely bags that I always want to take more! Im terrible at packing light. I don’t know how those of you with bigger collections ever decide?



Great choices! I also love the purple Amberley, and it does look great with the resin strap. That and the chalk bag would be great ones to bring. 

I have a large-ish collection (32?) and I do struggle with what to bring on trips. Usually I want to bring like 4 bags so I can feel like I have my variety.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> Thanks! I hope so, too. Tbh, it's more frustrating than difficult, and I really do enjoy the periods when my symptoms abate.
> 
> I recall there was a story all over the news of a doctor in England or Scotland who had to quit because she could no longer perform surgery after catching covid. She got a lot of neurological symptoms- shaky hands, memory loss and confusion. She was interviewed everywhere for a while because so much was unknown about covid at the time.
> Frustratingly, I can't recall enough of the details to find the story online and link it. I followed it at the time because I lost control and feeling in my hands at the very start of my infection and she was the only one talking about neurological issues then (everyone else was talking about breathing issues).
> I can't imagine going to medical school and specializing as a surgeon, only to have to change your career/ life due to a virus. Like the many cooks/chefs and, as you rightly pointed out, perfumers, who will have to pivot. It just blows your mind how this silent disease has flipped people's lives upside down.


What a shame that the doctor had to quit doing surgery due to all the symptoms of long covid.   And medical school takes such a long time and so much dedication too!  Yes, this virus has messed up so many people's lives, and still continues to do so.
@BowieFan1971, hats off to you for what you're doing with the fostering and good luck with the approval process.
@Katinahat, I like the bags you picked for your trip.  Hope you have a great time!  I always like to take many bags on trips but in the end, my desire to travel light always triumphs and I just end up with one or two bags.  There's a little more leeway when it's a road trip versus flying though, so I do end up taking more bags if driving.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’m heading off on holiday again on Friday. Two lovely weeks away with my sister’s family in a rural cottage. A crazy tangle of dogs, teenagers, bbqs, pub meals, cafes, castles, walks, beach trips and adventures such as sea kayaking. I need to start packing but haven’t decided which clothes to take or bags either. It will be relaxed and casual with changeable UK weather.
> 
> I had been intending to my pink Coach Western Nomad but now I think the  new Coach Camera bag will be perfect for day/night. It seems to go with everything for a casual or smart casual look!
> 
> And I was planning oak Lily or the powder Brioche for evenings but the camera bag covers both with less worry about damage so I might thrown in something small like my mini amethyst Amberley or Tearose Dinky for a change. Perhaps I will know better when I pick clothing so I’ve laid out options with my tan leather jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575212
> 
> (clockwise from top - dinky, Lily, amberley, camera bag, brioche, western nomad)
> 
> I’m leaning towards the chalk camera bag and the amethyst Amberley as they are quite different and the Amberley is small, robust and easily packable. I think both look good with my resin strap too for shoulder carrying.
> 
> View attachment 5575218
> View attachment 5575219
> 
> 
> I have so many lovely bags that I always want to take more! Im terrible at packing light. I don’t know how those of you with bigger collections ever decide?


Have a great time away dear @Katinahat !
I perfectly feel your struggle with packing light. I'm totally incapable of doing so, especially when travelling by car. I always bring everything but the kitchen sink.....


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> I’m leaning towards the chalk camera bag and the amethyst Amberley as they are quite different and the Amberley is small, robust and easily packable. I think both look good with my resin strap too for shoulder carrying.
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many lovely bags that I always want to take more! Im terrible at packing light. I don’t know how those of you with bigger collections ever decide?


I join you on your 2 choices — both pretty and versatile!

I’m also on vacation now, and due to limited luggage space, I only brought my Saint Laurent camera bag in black for dressy outings.  However, I had no choice but to wear it with light colored outfit yesterday as it’s my only dressy bag!  I’m sure some of the ladies in that event did not even notice the ‘mismatch’.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I’m heading off on holiday again on Friday. Two lovely weeks away with my sister’s family in a rural cottage. A crazy tangle of dogs, teenagers, bbqs, pub meals, cafes, castles, walks, beach trips and adventures such as sea kayaking. I need to start packing but haven’t decided which clothes to take or bags either. It will be relaxed and casual with changeable UK weather.
> 
> I had been intending to my pink Coach Western Nomad but now I think the  new Coach Camera bag will be perfect for day/night. It seems to go with everything for a casual or smart casual look!
> 
> And I was planning oak Lily or the powder Brioche for evenings but the camera bag covers both with less worry about damage so I might thrown in something small like my mini amethyst Amberley or Tearose Dinky for a change. Perhaps I will know better when I pick clothing so I’ve laid out options with my tan leather jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575212
> 
> (clockwise from top - dinky, Lily, amberley, camera bag, brioche, western nomad)
> 
> I’m leaning towards the chalk camera bag and the amethyst Amberley as they are quite different and the Amberley is small, robust and easily packable. I think both look good with my resin strap too for shoulder carrying.
> 
> View attachment 5575218
> View attachment 5575219
> 
> 
> I have so many lovely bags that I always want to take more! Im terrible at packing light. I don’t know how those of you with bigger collections ever decide?


The pink Coach gets my vote. It goes so beautifully with the jacket!


----------



## whateve

msd_bags said:


> I join you on your 2 choices — both pretty and versatile!
> 
> I’m also on vacation now, and due to limited luggage space, I only brought my Saint Laurent camera bag in black for dressy outings.  However, I had no choice but to wear it with light colored outfit yesterday as it’s my only dressy bag!  I’m sure some of the ladies in that event did not even notice the ‘mismatch’.


When I'm on vacation, I don't care very much about not matching.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I join you on your 2 choices — both pretty and versatile!
> 
> I’m also on vacation now, and due to limited luggage space, I only brought my Saint Laurent camera bag in black for dressy outings.  However, I had no choice but to wear it with light colored outfit yesterday as it’s my only dressy bag!  I’m sure some of the ladies in that event did not even notice the ‘mismatch’.


Hope you both have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> When I'm on vacation, I don't care very much about not matching.


I do! But since I plan wardrobe around 1-2 pair of shoes, as long as the bag matches those shoes, I’m good.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I do! But since I plan wardrobe around 1-2 pair of shoes, as long as the bag matches those shoes, I’m good.


I might care when I pack but once I'm there, I don't care if I wear the same shirt over and over.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I’m heading off on holiday again on Friday. Two lovely weeks away with my sister’s family in a rural cottage. A crazy tangle of dogs, teenagers, bbqs, pub meals, cafes, castles, walks, beach trips and adventures such as sea kayaking. I need to start packing but haven’t decided which clothes to take or bags either. It will be relaxed and casual with changeable UK weather.
> 
> I had been intending to my pink Coach Western Nomad but now I think the  new Coach Camera bag will be perfect for day/night. It seems to go with everything for a casual or smart casual look!
> 
> And I was planning oak Lily or the powder Brioche for evenings but the camera bag covers both with less worry about damage so I might thrown in something small like my mini amethyst Amberley or Tearose Dinky for a change. Perhaps I will know better when I pick clothing so I’ve laid out options with my tan leather jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575212
> 
> (clockwise from top - dinky, Lily, amberley, camera bag, brioche, western nomad)
> 
> I’m leaning towards the chalk camera bag and the amethyst Amberley as they are quite different and the Amberley is small, robust and easily packable. I think both look good with my resin strap too for shoulder carrying.
> 
> View attachment 5575218
> View attachment 5575219
> 
> 
> I have so many lovely bags that I always want to take more! Im terrible at packing light. I don’t know how those of you with bigger collections ever decide?


Another vote for the purple A!

Have a wonderful time


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Haha do it!!! I keep wishing they would make that strap and sell it in other colors, I really want one. I guess I have the chalk Willis… I wonder if it would look right on one of the little Willises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all, and esp for the suggestions! @jblended I have looked once or twice at the intermittent diamond bracelets like that Etsy one but I do think I want something with a little more diamond.
> 
> These are two I’ve considered - definitely I think the bezel look is the way to go so that it creates more space between the stones.
> 
> View attachment 5574710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574711
> 
> 
> In a perfect world, it would probably be something like the first one, but with 2 or 3 more links between each stone. Haven’t seen any like that tho, and I just feel like I’d end up overpaying if I tried to do something custom.


I actually like the wider station, somehow it creates more attention on the stones


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I try to only buy bracelets that have clasps I can put on myself. That means that no matter how much I love a bracelet I won't get it if it doesn't have the right kind of clasp.


Me too. I’ve actually returned a few in my time.

Tiffany has some of the mos difficult bracelets to put on. I have no idea how anyone can put them on (without the employ of a lady’s maid)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Finally out on a day with no rain!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Hope you both have a wonderful vacation.


Thanks DC!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I was already voting for the amethyst bag even you mentioned it! Take that one snd the chalk Coach!


Thanks!


Jereni said:


> That framed writing has such a lovely message!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bracelet! Very unique and flattering and looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Great choices! I also love the purple Amberley, and it does look great with the resin strap. That and the chalk bag would be great ones to bring.
> 
> I have a large-ish collection (32?) and I do struggle with what to bring on trips. Usually I want to bring like 4 bags so I can feel like I have my variety.


Thank you. I’m glad you agree it looks good with the resin too. Probably I’d like to bring 4 as well but I’m trying not to do that as we won’t go out every evening. I just might add in a nylon Kate Spade for wet dog walks. They pack flat.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> What a shame that the doctor had to quit doing surgery due to all the symptoms of long covid.   And medical school takes such a long time and so much dedication too!  Yes, this virus has messed up so many people's lives, and still continues to do so.
> @BowieFan1971, hats off to you for what you're doing with the fostering and good luck with the approval process.
> @Katinahat, I like the bags you picked for your trip.  Hope you have a great time!  I always like to take many bags on trips but in the end, my desire to travel light always triumphs and I just end up with one or two bags.  There's a little more leeway when it's a road trip versus flying though, so I do end up taking more bags if driving.


Ours is a road trip so reasonable space but the dog takes up much of it. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Have a great time away dear @Katinahat !
> I perfectly feel your struggle with packing light. I'm totally incapable of doing so, especially when travelling by car. I always bring everything but the kitchen sink.....


Thanks @cowgirlsboots. Im glad it’s not just me but I do remember the pictures of your road trip!


msd_bags said:


> I join you on your 2 choices — both pretty and versatile!
> 
> I’m also on vacation now, and due to limited luggage space, I only brought my Saint Laurent camera bag in black for dressy outings.  However, I had no choice but to wear it with light colored outfit yesterday as it’s my only dressy bag!  I’m sure some of the ladies in that event did not even notice the ‘mismatch’.


I’m sure it still looks great. Black goes with everything. Monochrome looks fabulous.


DME said:


> The pink Coach gets my vote. It goes so beautifully with the jacket!


Thanks! It’s a good size too.


whateve said:


> When I'm on vacation, I don't care very much about not matching.


I’m definitely less bothered than usual. A good neural bag works.


papertiger said:


> Another vote for the purple A!
> 
> Have a wonderful time


Thanks and lovely to see you @papertiger. I hope you are well!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Finally out on a day with no rain!
> 
> View attachment 5575945


Wonderful, I’m so glad you were able to use it today. Love the twily too!!


----------



## Cordeliere

I have a little road trip to share.   I took a whirlwind trip to San Diego for an appointment.  12 hours there, 24 hours in San Diego, and 12 hours back.   My appointment was at 11 am and my red-eye back was at 11 pm, so I had time to kill.  I lived in San Diego for 18 years so I know my way around.  I decided to go to Fashionphile to see a bag that has won my affection.

You know how it can be difficult to take accurate photographs of a bag.  This bag looked, as people in the southwest say, as if it had been ridden hard and put away wet.  For those of you who don't get horse talk, that means treated poorly.  Still this bag really spoke to me.  Since Fashionphile drops prices 10% every thirty days until 70% and then 1% a day after that.  I figured at some price point, I would buy the bag and I wanted to see what kind of condition it is really in.   It looked like it had bad color transfer on the back of the bag.  I had contacted Leather Surgeons to see if they could spa it and they said no because of the material.    My thought was it could be a beater bag I would not have to baby, so at the right price it would be ok.  I just needed to see it to determine what price worked for me.

Fashionphile used to be in Beverly Hills.  When I lived in LA, I went to look at a bag in that location.  The lobby looked like a slightly shabby fortune telling shop.  To see a bag, you were sent to the edge of the store room and someone shows it to you over a half door.  I was expecting a similar deal in San Diego, because Fashionphile is located sort of in the middle of no where.  It is located in the county rather than the city in an industrial park surrounded by nothing but coastal scrub (bush like weeds).   I called to make an appointment on Friday and my call got sent to voicemail.   I called again yesterday and the same thing happened.  Since I had 12 hours to kill, I just drove there figuring I would either get in or I wouldn't. 

I was quite surprised at the place.  Security guard in the parking lot questions you.  Are you buying or selling?  Then calls.  They said to let me in.  Instead of a dark dump, it was a glass walled, spacious waiting area with 3 sales associates and two people behind the desk.  The man at the desk who helped me was black, gay, and wearing a white see through shirt and black leather jacket.  I loved it.   I told him what I wanted to see and someone pulled it.  I had about 5 minutes to look around the waiting room.  It was like a coffee bar with high tables and white sofas.    There were 4 other customers--3 buyers and 1 seller.  All were carrying designer bags-LV,  Gucci, and YSL.  I felt like these are my peeps.   The displays on the wall were beautiful.  There was an exhibit on how to tell a fake LV from a real one.  It had a comparison showing the internal parts and construction.  I was too travel weary to be able to study it.  You can see the display in the far corner of the third pic.

The bag of interest turned out to be much better than the photographs.   No color transfer--just reflections in the photograph. I was expecting seeing it would cause what I was willing to pay to go down, not up.  But up it went.  I loved it.  I plan to wait for the price to drop another 10% and hope someone else doesn't buy it before me.  It doesn't have many followers, so I assume everyone else thinks it is in bad shape too.

Here are the pictures of Fashionphile.  Next time you buy from them (those who buy pre-loved), you can imagine this place.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I have a little road trip to share.   I took a whirlwind trip to San Diego for an appointment.  12 hours there, 24 hours in San Diego, and 12 hours back.   My appointment was at 11 am and my red-eye back was at 11 pm, so I had time to kill.  I lived in San Diego for 18 years so I know my way around.  I decided to go to Fashionphile to see a bag that has won my affection.
> 
> You know how it can be difficult to take accurate photographs of a bag.  This bag looked, as people in the southwest say, as if it had been ridden hard and put away wet.  For those of you who don't get horse talk, that means treated poorly.  Still this bag really spoke to me.  Since Fashionphile drops prices 10% every thirty days until 70% and then 1% a day after that.  I figured at some price point, I would buy the bag and I wanted to see what kind of condition it is really in.   It looked like it had bad color transfer on the back of the bag.  I had contacted Leather Surgeons to see if they could spa it and they said no because of the material.    My thought was it could be a beater bag I would not have to baby, so at the right price it would be ok.  I just needed to see it to determine what price worked for me.
> 
> Fashionphile used to be in Beverly Hills.  When I lived in LA, I went to look at a bag in that location.  The lobby looked like a slightly shabby fortune telling shop.  To see a bag, you were sent to the edge of the store room and someone shows it to you over a half door.  I was expecting a similar deal in San Diego, because Fashionphile is located sort of in the middle of no where.  It is located in the county rather than the city in an industrial park surrounded by nothing but coastal scrub (bush like weeds).   I called to make an appointment on Friday and my call got sent to voicemail.   I called again yesterday and the same thing happened.  Since I had 12 hours to kill, I just drove there figuring I would either get in or I wouldn't.
> 
> I was quite surprised at the place.  Security guard in the parking lot questions you.  Are you buying or selling?  Then calls.  They said to let me in.  Instead of a dark dump, it was a glass walled, spacious waiting area with 3 sales associated and two people behind the desk.  The man at the desk who helped me was black, gay, and wearing a white see through shirt and black leather jacket.  I loved it.   I told him what I wanted to see and someone pulled it.  I had about 5 minutes to look around the waiting room.  It was like a coffee bar with high tables and white sofas.    There were 4 other customers--3 buyers and 1 seller.  All were carrying designer bags-LV,  Gucci, and YSL.  I felt like these are my peeps.   The displays on the wall were beautiful.  There was an exhibit on how to tell a fake LV from a real one.  It had a comparison showing the internal parts and construction.  I was too travel weary to be able to study it.  You can see the display in the far corner of the third pic.
> 
> The bag of interest turned out to be much better than the photographs.   No color transfer--just reflections in the photograph. I was expecting seeing it would cause what I was willing to pay to go down, not up.  But up it went.  I loved it.  I plan to wait for the price to drop another 10% and hope someone else doesn't buy it before me.  It doesn't have many followers, so I assume everyone else thinks it is in bad shape too.
> 
> Here are the pictures of Fashionphile.  Next time you buy from them (those who buy pre-loved), you can imagine this place.
> View attachment 5576435
> View attachment 5576436
> View attachment 5576437
> View attachment 5576438
> View attachment 5576439
> View attachment 5576440
> View attachment 5576441


how fun! Where is your bag?


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> I have a little road trip to share.   I took a whirlwind trip to San Diego for an appointment.  12 hours there, 24 hours in San Diego, and 12 hours back.   My appointment was at 11 am and my red-eye back was at 11 pm, so I had time to kill.  I lived in San Diego for 18 years so I know my way around.  I decided to go to Fashionphile to see a bag that has won my affection.
> 
> You know how it can be difficult to take accurate photographs of a bag.  This bag looked, as people in the southwest say, as if it had been ridden hard and put away wet.  For those of you who don't get horse talk, that means treated poorly.  Still this bag really spoke to me.  Since Fashionphile drops prices 10% every thirty days until 70% and then 1% a day after that.  I figured at some price point, I would buy the bag and I wanted to see what kind of condition it is really in.   It looked like it had bad color transfer on the back of the bag.  I had contacted Leather Surgeons to see if they could spa it and they said no because of the material.    My thought was it could be a beater bag I would not have to baby, so at the right price it would be ok.  I just needed to see it to determine what price worked for me.
> 
> Fashionphile used to be in Beverly Hills.  When I lived in LA, I went to look at a bag in that location.  The lobby looked like a slightly shabby fortune telling shop.  To see a bag, you were sent to the edge of the store room and someone shows it to you over a half door.  I was expecting a similar deal in San Diego, because Fashionphile is located sort of in the middle of no where.  It is located in the county rather than the city in an industrial park surrounded by nothing but coastal scrub (bush like weeds).   I called to make an appointment on Friday and my call got sent to voicemail.   I called again yesterday and the same thing happened.  Since I had 12 hours to kill, I just drove there figuring I would either get in or I wouldn't.
> 
> I was quite surprised at the place.  Security guard in the parking lot questions you.  Are you buying or selling?  Then calls.  They said to let me in.  Instead of a dark dump, it was a glass walled, spacious waiting area with 3 sales associated and two people behind the desk.  The man at the desk who helped me was black, gay, and wearing a white see through shirt and black leather jacket.  I loved it.   I told him what I wanted to see and someone pulled it.  I had about 5 minutes to look around the waiting room.  It was like a coffee bar with high tables and white sofas.    There were 4 other customers--3 buyers and 1 seller.  All were carrying designer bags-LV,  Gucci, and YSL.  I felt like these are my peeps.   The displays on the wall were beautiful.  There was an exhibit on how to tell a fake LV from a real one.  It had a comparison showing the internal parts and construction.  I was too travel weary to be able to study it.  You can see the display in the far corner of the third pic.
> 
> The bag of interest turned out to be much better than the photographs.   No color transfer--just reflections in the photograph. I was expecting seeing it would cause what I was willing to pay to go down, not up.  But up it went.  I loved it.  I plan to wait for the price to drop another 10% and hope someone else doesn't buy it before me.  It doesn't have many followers, so I assume everyone else thinks it is in bad shape too.
> 
> Here are the pictures of Fashionphile.  Next time you buy from them (those who buy pre-loved), you can imagine this place.
> View attachment 5576435
> View attachment 5576436
> View attachment 5576437
> View attachment 5576438
> View attachment 5576439
> View attachment 5576440
> View attachment 5576441


Oh good luck! What a fun adventure!


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> how fun! Where is your bag?


It is back in their storage area awaiting my adoption.  I think it is bad luck to talk about a bag that I intend to buy.  When I get it, assuming I do, I will share.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cordeliere said:


> I have a little road trip to share.   I took a whirlwind trip to San Diego for an appointment.  12 hours there, 24 hours in San Diego, and 12 hours back.   My appointment was at 11 am and my red-eye back was at 11 pm, so I had time to kill.  I lived in San Diego for 18 years so I know my way around.  I decided to go to Fashionphile to see a bag that has won my affection.
> 
> You know how it can be difficult to take accurate photographs of a bag.  This bag looked, as people in the southwest say, as if it had been ridden hard and put away wet.  For those of you who don't get horse talk, that means treated poorly.  Still this bag really spoke to me.  Since Fashionphile drops prices 10% every thirty days until 70% and then 1% a day after that.  I figured at some price point, I would buy the bag and I wanted to see what kind of condition it is really in.   It looked like it had bad color transfer on the back of the bag.  I had contacted Leather Surgeons to see if they could spa it and they said no because of the material.    My thought was it could be a beater bag I would not have to baby, so at the right price it would be ok.  I just needed to see it to determine what price worked for me.
> 
> Fashionphile used to be in Beverly Hills.  When I lived in LA, I went to look at a bag in that location.  The lobby looked like a slightly shabby fortune telling shop.  To see a bag, you were sent to the edge of the store room and someone shows it to you over a half door.  I was expecting a similar deal in San Diego, because Fashionphile is located sort of in the middle of no where.  It is located in the county rather than the city in an industrial park surrounded by nothing but coastal scrub (bush like weeds).   I called to make an appointment on Friday and my call got sent to voicemail.   I called again yesterday and the same thing happened.  Since I had 12 hours to kill, I just drove there figuring I would either get in or I wouldn't.
> 
> I was quite surprised at the place.  Security guard in the parking lot questions you.  Are you buying or selling?  Then calls.  They said to let me in.  Instead of a dark dump, it was a glass walled, spacious waiting area with 3 sales associated and two people behind the desk.  The man at the desk who helped me was black, gay, and wearing a white see through shirt and black leather jacket.  I loved it.   I told him what I wanted to see and someone pulled it.  I had about 5 minutes to look around the waiting room.  It was like a coffee bar with high tables and white sofas.    There were 4 other customers--3 buyers and 1 seller.  All were carrying designer bags-LV,  Gucci, and YSL.  I felt like these are my peeps.   The displays on the wall were beautiful.  There was an exhibit on how to tell a fake LV from a real one.  It had a comparison showing the internal parts and construction.  I was too travel weary to be able to study it.  You can see the display in the far corner of the third pic.
> 
> The bag of interest turned out to be much better than the photographs.   No color transfer--just reflections in the photograph. I was expecting seeing it would cause what I was willing to pay to go down, not up.  But up it went.  I loved it.  I plan to wait for the price to drop another 10% and hope someone else doesn't buy it before me.  It doesn't have many followers, so I assume everyone else thinks it is in bad shape too.
> 
> Here are the pictures of Fashionphile.  Next time you buy from them (those who buy pre-loved), you can imagine this place.
> View attachment 5576435
> View attachment 5576436
> View attachment 5576437
> View attachment 5576438
> View attachment 5576439
> View attachment 5576440
> View attachment 5576441


Thanks for sharing your trip! So nice when you take a chance on something and it works out. I’ll keep my fingers crossed that no one snatches up your bag so that you can get a good deal.


----------



## sherrylynn

Cordeliere said:


> I have a little road trip to share.   I took a whirlwind trip to San Diego for an appointment.  12 hours there, 24 hours in San Diego, and 12 hours back.   My appointment was at 11 am and my red-eye back was at 11 pm, so I had time to kill.  I lived in San Diego for 18 years so I know my way around.  I decided to go to Fashionphile to see a bag that has won my affection.
> 
> You know how it can be difficult to take accurate photographs of a bag.  This bag looked, as people in the southwest say, as if it had been ridden hard and put away wet.  For those of you who don't get horse talk, that means treated poorly.  Still this bag really spoke to me.  Since Fashionphile drops prices 10% every thirty days until 70% and then 1% a day after that.  I figured at some price point, I would buy the bag and I wanted to see what kind of condition it is really in.   It looked like it had bad color transfer on the back of the bag.  I had contacted Leather Surgeons to see if they could spa it and they said no because of the material.    My thought was it could be a beater bag I would not have to baby, so at the right price it would be ok.  I just needed to see it to determine what price worked for me.
> 
> Fashionphile used to be in Beverly Hills.  When I lived in LA, I went to look at a bag in that location.  The lobby looked like a slightly shabby fortune telling shop.  To see a bag, you were sent to the edge of the store room and someone shows it to you over a half door.  I was expecting a similar deal in San Diego, because Fashionphile is located sort of in the middle of no where.  It is located in the county rather than the city in an industrial park surrounded by nothing but coastal scrub (bush like weeds).   I called to make an appointment on Friday and my call got sent to voicemail.   I called again yesterday and the same thing happened.  Since I had 12 hours to kill, I just drove there figuring I would either get in or I wouldn't.
> 
> I was quite surprised at the place.  Security guard in the parking lot questions you.  Are you buying or selling?  Then calls.  They said to let me in.  Instead of a dark dump, it was a glass walled, spacious waiting area with 3 sales associated and two people behind the desk.  The man at the desk who helped me was black, gay, and wearing a white see through shirt and black leather jacket.  I loved it.   I told him what I wanted to see and someone pulled it.  I had about 5 minutes to look around the waiting room.  It was like a coffee bar with high tables and white sofas.    There were 4 other customers--3 buyers and 1 seller.  All were carrying designer bags-LV,  Gucci, and YSL.  I felt like these are my peeps.   The displays on the wall were beautiful.  There was an exhibit on how to tell a fake LV from a real one.  It had a comparison showing the internal parts and construction.  I was too travel weary to be able to study it.  You can see the display in the far corner of the third pic.
> 
> The bag of interest turned out to be much better than the photographs.   No color transfer--just reflections in the photograph. I was expecting seeing it would cause what I was willing to pay to go down, not up.  But up it went.  I loved it.  I plan to wait for the price to drop another 10% and hope someone else doesn't buy it before me.  It doesn't have many followers, so I assume everyone else thinks it is in bad shape too.
> 
> Here are the pictures of Fashionphile.  Next time you buy from them (those who buy pre-loved), you can imagine this place.
> View attachment 5576435
> View attachment 5576436
> View attachment 5576437
> View attachment 5576438
> View attachment 5576439
> View attachment 5576440
> View attachment 5576441


Wow, super interesting.  Thank so much for sharing and the pictures!!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> It is back in their storage area awaiting my adoption.  I think it is bad luck to talk about a bag that I intend to buy.  When I get it, assuming I do, I will share.


Knock on wood
kenahora


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> Knock on wood
> kenahora


I can't begin to pick an emoticon to respond to that, but thank you.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> Knock on wood
> kenahora


I grew up with Yiddish speaking grandparents, yet I had to Google that!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> I have a little road trip to share.   I took a whirlwind trip to San Diego for an appointment.  12 hours there, 24 hours in San Diego, and 12 hours back.   My appointment was at 11 am and my red-eye back was at 11 pm, so I had time to kill.  I lived in San Diego for 18 years so I know my way around.  I decided to go to Fashionphile to see a bag that has won my affection.
> 
> You know how it can be difficult to take accurate photographs of a bag.  This bag looked, as people in the southwest say, as if it had been ridden hard and put away wet.  For those of you who don't get horse talk, that means treated poorly.  Still this bag really spoke to me.  Since Fashionphile drops prices 10% every thirty days until 70% and then 1% a day after that.  I figured at some price point, I would buy the bag and I wanted to see what kind of condition it is really in.   It looked like it had bad color transfer on the back of the bag.  I had contacted Leather Surgeons to see if they could spa it and they said no because of the material.    My thought was it could be a beater bag I would not have to baby, so at the right price it would be ok.  I just needed to see it to determine what price worked for me.
> 
> Fashionphile used to be in Beverly Hills.  When I lived in LA, I went to look at a bag in that location.  The lobby looked like a slightly shabby fortune telling shop.  To see a bag, you were sent to the edge of the store room and someone shows it to you over a half door.  I was expecting a similar deal in San Diego, because Fashionphile is located sort of in the middle of no where.  It is located in the county rather than the city in an industrial park surrounded by nothing but coastal scrub (bush like weeds).   I called to make an appointment on Friday and my call got sent to voicemail.   I called again yesterday and the same thing happened.  Since I had 12 hours to kill, I just drove there figuring I would either get in or I wouldn't.
> 
> I was quite surprised at the place.  Security guard in the parking lot questions you.  Are you buying or selling?  Then calls.  They said to let me in.  Instead of a dark dump, it was a glass walled, spacious waiting area with 3 sales associates and two people behind the desk.  The man at the desk who helped me was black, gay, and wearing a white see through shirt and black leather jacket.  I loved it.   I told him what I wanted to see and someone pulled it.  I had about 5 minutes to look around the waiting room.  It was like a coffee bar with high tables and white sofas.    There were 4 other customers--3 buyers and 1 seller.  All were carrying designer bags-LV,  Gucci, and YSL.  I felt like these are my peeps.   The displays on the wall were beautiful.  There was an exhibit on how to tell a fake LV from a real one.  It had a comparison showing the internal parts and construction.  I was too travel weary to be able to study it.  You can see the display in the far corner of the third pic.
> 
> The bag of interest turned out to be much better than the photographs.   No color transfer--just reflections in the photograph. I was expecting seeing it would cause what I was willing to pay to go down, not up.  But up it went.  I loved it.  I plan to wait for the price to drop another 10% and hope someone else doesn't buy it before me.  It doesn't have many followers, so I assume everyone else thinks it is in bad shape too.
> 
> Here are the pictures of Fashionphile.  Next time you buy from them (those who buy pre-loved), you can imagine this place.
> View attachment 5576435
> View attachment 5576436
> View attachment 5576437
> View attachment 5576438
> View attachment 5576439
> View attachment 5576440
> View attachment 5576441



Hope it works out!!!


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I grew up with Yiddish speaking grandparents, yet I had to Google that!


The way I learned it was, if you said it, it wouldn’t come true. . . Lol

not exactly right, but hey


----------



## More bags

Cordeliere said:


> I have a little road trip to share.   I took a whirlwind trip to San Diego for an appointment.  12 hours there, 24 hours in San Diego, and 12 hours back.   My appointment was at 11 am and my red-eye back was at 11 pm, so I had time to kill.  I lived in San Diego for 18 years so I know my way around.  I decided to go to Fashionphile to see a bag that has won my affection.
> 
> You know how it can be difficult to take accurate photographs of a bag.  This bag looked, as people in the southwest say, as if it had been ridden hard and put away wet.  For those of you who don't get horse talk, that means treated poorly.  Still this bag really spoke to me.  Since Fashionphile drops prices 10% every thirty days until 70% and then 1% a day after that.  I figured at some price point, I would buy the bag and I wanted to see what kind of condition it is really in.   It looked like it had bad color transfer on the back of the bag.  I had contacted Leather Surgeons to see if they could spa it and they said no because of the material.    My thought was it could be a beater bag I would not have to baby, so at the right price it would be ok.  I just needed to see it to determine what price worked for me.
> 
> Fashionphile used to be in Beverly Hills.  When I lived in LA, I went to look at a bag in that location.  The lobby looked like a slightly shabby fortune telling shop.  To see a bag, you were sent to the edge of the store room and someone shows it to you over a half door.  I was expecting a similar deal in San Diego, because Fashionphile is located sort of in the middle of no where.  It is located in the county rather than the city in an industrial park surrounded by nothing but coastal scrub (bush like weeds).   I called to make an appointment on Friday and my call got sent to voicemail.   I called again yesterday and the same thing happened.  Since I had 12 hours to kill, I just drove there figuring I would either get in or I wouldn't.
> 
> I was quite surprised at the place.  Security guard in the parking lot questions you.  Are you buying or selling?  Then calls.  They said to let me in.  Instead of a dark dump, it was a glass walled, spacious waiting area with 3 sales associates and two people behind the desk.  The man at the desk who helped me was black, gay, and wearing a white see through shirt and black leather jacket.  I loved it.   I told him what I wanted to see and someone pulled it.  I had about 5 minutes to look around the waiting room.  It was like a coffee bar with high tables and white sofas.    There were 4 other customers--3 buyers and 1 seller.  All were carrying designer bags-LV,  Gucci, and YSL.  I felt like these are my peeps.   The displays on the wall were beautiful.  There was an exhibit on how to tell a fake LV from a real one.  It had a comparison showing the internal parts and construction.  I was too travel weary to be able to study it.  You can see the display in the far corner of the third pic.
> 
> The bag of interest turned out to be much better than the photographs.   No color transfer--just reflections in the photograph. I was expecting seeing it would cause what I was willing to pay to go down, not up.  But up it went.  I loved it.  I plan to wait for the price to drop another 10% and hope someone else doesn't buy it before me.  It doesn't have many followers, so I assume everyone else thinks it is in bad shape too.
> 
> Here are the pictures of Fashionphile.  Next time you buy from them (those who buy pre-loved), you can imagine this place.
> View attachment 5576435
> View attachment 5576436
> View attachment 5576437
> View attachment 5576438
> View attachment 5576439
> View attachment 5576440
> View attachment 5576441


Thanks for sharing your cool stories and fabulous photos! Many good wishes for the bag that shall not be named to come into your possession at the right time and the right price!


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I have a little road trip to share.   I took a whirlwind trip to San Diego for an appointment.  12 hours there, 24 hours in San Diego, and 12 hours back.   My appointment was at 11 am and my red-eye back was at 11 pm, so I had time to kill.  I lived in San Diego for 18 years so I know my way around.  I decided to go to Fashionphile to see a bag that has won my affection.
> 
> You know how it can be difficult to take accurate photographs of a bag.  This bag looked, as people in the southwest say, as if it had been ridden hard and put away wet.  For those of you who don't get horse talk, that means treated poorly.  Still this bag really spoke to me.  Since Fashionphile drops prices 10% every thirty days until 70% and then 1% a day after that.  I figured at some price point, I would buy the bag and I wanted to see what kind of condition it is really in.   It looked like it had bad color transfer on the back of the bag.  I had contacted Leather Surgeons to see if they could spa it and they said no because of the material.    My thought was it could be a beater bag I would not have to baby, so at the right price it would be ok.  I just needed to see it to determine what price worked for me.
> 
> Fashionphile used to be in Beverly Hills.  When I lived in LA, I went to look at a bag in that location.  The lobby looked like a slightly shabby fortune telling shop.  To see a bag, you were sent to the edge of the store room and someone shows it to you over a half door.  I was expecting a similar deal in San Diego, because Fashionphile is located sort of in the middle of no where.  It is located in the county rather than the city in an industrial park surrounded by nothing but coastal scrub (bush like weeds).   I called to make an appointment on Friday and my call got sent to voicemail.   I called again yesterday and the same thing happened.  Since I had 12 hours to kill, I just drove there figuring I would either get in or I wouldn't.
> 
> I was quite surprised at the place.  Security guard in the parking lot questions you.  Are you buying or selling?  Then calls.  They said to let me in.  Instead of a dark dump, it was a glass walled, spacious waiting area with 3 sales associates and two people behind the desk.  The man at the desk who helped me was black, gay, and wearing a white see through shirt and black leather jacket.  I loved it.   I told him what I wanted to see and someone pulled it.  I had about 5 minutes to look around the waiting room.  It was like a coffee bar with high tables and white sofas.    There were 4 other customers--3 buyers and 1 seller.  All were carrying designer bags-LV,  Gucci, and YSL.  I felt like these are my peeps.   The displays on the wall were beautiful.  There was an exhibit on how to tell a fake LV from a real one.  It had a comparison showing the internal parts and construction.  I was too travel weary to be able to study it.  You can see the display in the far corner of the third pic.
> 
> The bag of interest turned out to be much better than the photographs.   No color transfer--just reflections in the photograph. I was expecting seeing it would cause what I was willing to pay to go down, not up.  But up it went.  I loved it.  I plan to wait for the price to drop another 10% and hope someone else doesn't buy it before me.  It doesn't have many followers, so I assume everyone else thinks it is in bad shape too.
> 
> Here are the pictures of Fashionphile.  Next time you buy from them (those who buy pre-loved), you can imagine this place.
> View attachment 5576435
> View attachment 5576436
> View attachment 5576437
> View attachment 5576438
> View attachment 5576439
> View attachment 5576440
> View attachment 5576441


What a wonderful insight into how this place works. Thanks so much for sharing your experience and the photos. 

Good luck getting the bag you want at the price you want!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

I’m still packing for my own road trip. UK weather set to do everything from sunny 20 degrees to cooler and rain so packing a lot to cover all eventualities. Have booked sea kayaking already, in and out caves hopefully to see seals etc. Very exciting!

Totally unbag related but I’m recalling our chat about getting in and out of swimwear as a pear shaped lady. Try a wetsuit! I checked mine fitted last night because I bought it two years ago when I was thinner. The contortions I had to go through were extreme but it went on! Fortunately I can borrow a bigger one for the adventure sports but it’s good to have one for to swimming in the sea with the kids and dogs! UK seas are not warm! Summer temperatures below.


----------



## Katinahat

double post - sorry!


----------



## 880

weeks ago, we discussed vintage clothing, and here are some of my recent winter pieces

@cowgirlsboots , some of my alterations came back from my third party professional tailor
vintage donald brooks coat; Italian skirted suit; gilded gold, red, and blue with lions? jacket and dress (while I like buying sets, I normally wear them apart); and three chanel pieces, two vests and a pair of pants (vintage from my own closet 2001 spring that I had to get let out). I will wear the red vest and pants separately too lol 

@Cordeliere, I included the tag f the jacket and dress as something to look for in vintage searches: crown colony of Hong Kong or British colony of Hong Kong

ETA: vintage coats may be almost unworn or even dead stock, but sometimes linings have to be completely replaced, or repairs done, due to improper storage, moth exposure, simple age, or other. Cleaning and lining replacement adds substantially to the cost. IMO, the cut of the lining, or whether to line at all, really impacts the wearability and fit of the garment. In modern garments, it is considered more difficult and expensive not to line as the inside seam construction will have to be as beautifully finished as the outside. With respect to this Donald brooks fringed coat, chanel has recently done some lavishly trimmed, fringed outerwear pieces, between 7-12 times the cost. The DB coat, still quite expensive, is of comparable or better quality.


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> weeks ago, we discussed vintage clothing, and here are some of my recent winter pieces
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , some of my alterations came back from my third party professional tailor
> vintage donald brooks coat; Italian skirted suit; gilded gold, red, and blue with lions? jacket and dress (while I like buying sets, I normally wear them apart); and three chanel pieces, two vests and a pair of pants (vintage from my own closet 2001 spring that I had to get let out). I will wear the red vest and pants separately too lol
> 
> @Cordeliere, I included the tag f the jacket and dress as something to look for in vintage searches: crown colony of Hong Kong or British colony of Hong Kong
> 
> ETA: vintage coats may be almost unworn or even dead stock, but sometimes linings have to be completely replaced, or repairs done, due to improper storage, moth exposure, simple age, or other. Cleaning and lining replacement adds substantially to the cost. IMO, the cut of the lining, or whether to line at all, really impacts the wearability and fit of the garment. In modern garments, it is considered more difficult and expensive not to line as the inside seam construction will have to be as beautifully finished as the outside. With respect to this Donald brooks fringed coat, chanel has recently done some lavishly trimmed, fringed outerwear pieces, between 7-12 times the cost. The DB coat, still quite expensive, is of comparable or better quality.
> 
> View attachment 5576663
> View attachment 5576664
> View attachment 5576665
> View attachment 5576667
> View attachment 5576674
> View attachment 5576675
> View attachment 5576676


Oh my goodness I’m in love with your closet and these clothes! You look so good. That red (kind of pink on my screen) trouser set is to die for! It all looks so fabulous with your Hermes bag too. It seems to compliment every outfit.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> weeks ago, we discussed vintage clothing, and here are some of my recent winter pieces
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , some of my alterations came back from my third party professional tailor
> vintage donald brooks coat; Italian skirted suit; gilded gold, red, and blue with lions? jacket and dress (while I like buying sets, I normally wear them apart); and three chanel pieces, two vests and a pair of pants (vintage from my own closet 2001 spring that I had to get let out). I will wear the red vest and pants separately too lol
> 
> @Cordeliere, I included the tag f the jacket and dress as something to look for in vintage searches: crown colony of Hong Kong or British colony of Hong Kong
> 
> ETA: vintage coats may be almost unworn or even dead stock, but sometimes linings have to be completely replaced, or repairs done, due to improper storage, moth exposure, simple age, or other. Cleaning and lining replacement adds substantially to the cost. IMO, the cut of the lining, or whether to line at all, really impacts the wearability and fit of the garment. In modern garments, it is considered more difficult and expensive not to line as the inside seam construction will have to be as beautifully finished as the outside. With respect to this Donald brooks fringed coat, chanel has recently done some lavishly trimmed, fringed outerwear pieces, between 7-12 times the cost. The DB coat, still quite expensive, is of comparable or better quality.
> 
> View attachment 5576663
> View attachment 5576664
> View attachment 5576665
> View attachment 5576667
> View attachment 5576674
> View attachment 5576675
> View attachment 5576676


So we are all looking at these pictures and thinking "oooh, I want that."  I get dibs on the purple and blue set.  Congrats on such good finds.  Your shopping ability is amazing.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> I’m still packing for my own road trip. UK weather set to do everything from sunny 20 degrees to cooler and rain so packing a lot to cover all eventualities. Have booked sea kayaking already, in and out caves hopefully to see seals etc. Very exciting!
> 
> Totally unbag related but I’m recalling our chat about getting in and out of swimwear as a pear shaped lady. Try a wetsuit! I checked mine fitted last night because I bought it two years ago when I was thinner. The contortions I had to go through were extreme but it went on! Fortunately I can borrow a bigger one for the adventure sports but it’s good to have one for to swimming in the sea with the kids and dogs! UK seas are not warm! Summer temperatures below.
> 
> View attachment 5576656


I am fascinated by maps and numbers, but I can't make sense of this.  Are the temperature colors for land or for water?   Can you give me a geographic reference point to orient my understanding.

You are courageous to go in cold water.  Even with a wet suit.  Wet suits are haaaaard to get in and out of.   I am a whimp.  It has to be really warm for me to go in.


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @Cordeliere and @Katinahat


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I am fascinated by maps and numbers, but I can't make sense of this.  Are the temperature colors for land or for water?   Can you give me a geographic reference point to orient my understanding.
> 
> You are courageous to go in cold water.  Even with a wet suit.  Wet suits are haaaaard to get in and out of.   I am a whimp.  It has to be really warm for me to go in.


It’s a sea temperature map around the UK which is in grey. Green is coldest up to red for warmer. It’s yellow where we are going. It’s colder where I live. A full length multiseason wetsuit makes a huge difference and it’s possible to stay in longer!


----------



## Cordeliere

*Purse review: *  In early June, I talked at nauseam about my search for the perfect travel purse.  It had to be large enough to fit my computer, it had to have handles that worked as hand carry or shoulder carry, and it had to have a zipper close.   @BowieFan1971 's discussion of what a bargain LV epi was got me interested.  Those of you who have owned eip convinced me it wears like iron.   I found a worthy candidate.  You Tube reviews were positive.  I learned that the reason epi is cheap on the resale market is that LV buyers want conspicuous logos, and epi does not announce itself as LV.  That is a plus in my book.   

I found the perfect bag for only $500 at guess where: Fashionphile.  There was just one problem--I didn't love it mainly because I don't like large bags.  @880 and @cowgirlsboots advised me not to buy it if I didn't love it.   I pondered the bag for several weeks and concluded that functionality trumped love for a travel bag.  I bought it but didn't take the tags off until I was sure I would keep it.  In that "hang with it" stage I realized a couple of things.  I realized another reason that I didn't love it was that it was too plain.   Cheap twillies from Etsy could fix that.  The handles don't feel good in my handles.  The edges are too sharp.  That could be fixed by wrapping the handles with gauze before putting the twillies on.  Ultimately, I realized is that it is not really a purse.   It is micro luggage.   As micro luggage, I LOVE  it.  She is chalk white which is fine with me as I live in a semi tropical climate that is warm year round and I generally travel April-October.

So meet Madeline.  Madeline went on her maiden voyage with me to San Diego.   I had not gotten it together to wrap her handles yet, so she went bare.    Here is a pic of me in my favorite travel uniform.   Black leggings that don't upset the TSA scanners like the buttons in my favorite 501 jeans do.  Black tunic shirt.  Hermes Brazil cashmere shawl that I got for $400 cause it has so many runs.   I am really appreciating the joy of beater pieces that I don't have to baby.  Hublot watch.  Cole Hahn slip-on shoes.  And Madeline.

As you can see from the additional pictures, my very old, smallish Mac fits in perfectly.   I will be so sad when this computer finally dies.  Madeline has two inside pockets.  I put my cell phone in the bigger one.  I put a leather credit card holder with my drivers license, two credit cards, and $20 in the small pocket.   The outside pocket is perfect for boarding passes and ID when going through security.   In general, I hate zippers, but I wanted a zipper for this bag so things don't fall out going through the TSA scanner. 

I am not photographing a bag spill (too embarrassing) but I will tell you what all fits in Madeline.  A set of pajamas and sleeping sox.  A spare shirt and change of underwear.   Toiletries.  Medications.  Computer charger and phone charger.  Cell phone. Wallet.  Credit card holder. Keys. Comb. I put most things in zip lock bags in case TSA wanted to inspect the contents of my bag, it would be easy to scoop things back up.  With all of this, Madeline still zipped.  The computer made her a bit heavy, but she is luggage and not a purse.  For the trip back, she held more.   I squeezed a shirt I bought, two more tubes of cream, and a magazine in.   Madeline rocks.  

She really rocks in this age of evilness in airplane travel.  My trip to San Diego had 2 stops (hate this, but it was cheap).   In Austin, the next plane was broken.   After 1.5 hours of diagnosing its problems, they still had to take another hour to request authorization to fix it.  Really?  How could the answer be no?  You are not going to fix a plane?  I was going to miss my connection in Phoenix, so American put me on United.   I was so happy I did not have checked lugguage--I had Madeline and she was ready to go.   On the United plane, there were 150 seats and room for only 100 pieces of luggage in the overhead bins.   So happy to have a combo purse & carryon.  Under the seat was fine for Madeline so I did not have to join the march of roller boards back off the plane to be checked.  She got some weird dirt spots on one side from the floor, but it washed off with the hotel wash cloth.  Yes she wears like iron.   During my 12 hours to kill in San Diego, I hit my favorite shopping mall and really enjoyed carrying a bag that was not identifiable.  

I will stop babbling and post pics now.


----------



## msd_bags

Cordeliere said:


> *Purse review: *  In early June, I talked at nauseam about my search for the perfect travel purse.  It had to be large enough to fit my computer, it had to have handles that worked as hand carry or shoulder carry, and it had to have a zipper close.   @BowieFan1971 's discussion of what a bargain LV epi was got me interested.  Those of you who have owned eip convinced me it wears like iron.   I found a worthy candidate.  You Tube reviews were positive.  I learned that the reason epi is cheap on the resale market is that LV buyers want conspicuous logos, and epi does not announce itself as LV.  That is a plus in my book.
> 
> I found the perfect bag for only $500 at guess where: Fashionphile.  There was just one problem--I didn't love it mainly because I don't like large bags.  @880 and @cowgirlsboots advised me not to buy it if I didn't love it.   I pondered the bag for several weeks and concluded that functionality trumped love for a travel bag.  I bought it but didn't take the tags off until I was sure I would keep it.  In that "hang with it" stage I realized a couple of things.  I realized another reason that I didn't love it was that it was too plain.   Cheap twillies from Etsy could fix that.  The handles don't feel good in my handles.  The edges are too sharp.  That could be fixed by wrapping the handles with gauze before putting the twillies on.  Ultimately, I realized is that it is not really a purse.   It is micro luggage.   As micro luggage, I LOVE  it.  She is chalk white which is fine with me as I live in a semi tropical climate that is warm year round and I generally travel April-October.
> 
> So meet Madeline.  Madeline went on her maiden voyage with me to San Diego.   I had not gotten it together to wrap her handles yet, so she went bare.    Here is a pic of me in my favorite travel uniform.   Black leggings that don't upset the TSA scanners like the buttons in my favorite 501 jeans do.  Black tunic shirt.  Hermes Brazil cashmere shawl that I got for $400 cause it has so many runs.   I am really appreciating the joy of beater pieces that I don't have to baby.  Hublot watch.  Cole Hahn slip-on shoes.  And Madeline.
> 
> As you can see from the additional pictures, my very old, smallish Mac fits in perfectly.   I will be so sad when this computer finally dies.  Madeline has two inside pockets.  I put my cell phone in the bigger one.  I put a leather credit card holder with my drivers license, two credit cards, and $20 in the small pocket.   The outside pocket is perfect for boarding passes and ID when going through security.   In general, I hate zippers, but I wanted a zipper for this bag so things don't fall out going through the TSA scanner.
> 
> I am not photographing a bag spill (too embarrassing) but I will tell you what all fits in Madeline.  A set of pajamas and sleeping sox.  A spare shirt and change of underwear.   Toiletries.  Medications.  Computer charger and phone charger.  Cell phone. Wallet.  Credit card holder. Keys. Comb. I put most things in zip lock bags in case TSA wanted to inspect the contents of my bag, it would be easy to scoop things back up.  With all of this, Madeline still zipped.  The computer made her a bit heavy, but she is luggage and not a purse.  For the trip back, she held more.   I squeezed a shirt I bought, two more tubes of cream, and a magazine in.   Madeline rocks.
> 
> She really rocks in this age of evilness in airplane travel.  My trip to San Diego had 2 stops (hate this, but it was cheap).   In Austin, the next plane was broken.   After 1.5 hours of diagnosing its problems, they still had to take another hour to request authorization to fix it.  Really?  How could the answer be no?  You are not going to fix a plane?  I was going to miss my connection in Phoenix, so American put me on United.   I was so happy I did not have checked lugguage--I had Madeline and she was ready to go.   On the United plane, there were 150 seats and room for only 100 pieces of luggage in the overhead bins.   So happy to have a combo purse & carryon.  Under the seat was fine for Madeline so I did not have to join the march of roller boards back off the plane to be checked.  She got some weird dirt spots on one side from the floor, but it washed off with the hotel wash cloth.  Yes she wears like iron.   During my 12 hours to kill in San Diego, I hit my favorite shopping mall and really enjoyed carrying a bag that was not identifiable.
> 
> I will stop babbling and post pics now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576741
> 
> View attachment 5576742
> 
> View attachment 5576743
> 
> View attachment 5576744
> 
> View attachment 5576745


This bag/luggage rocks!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> weeks ago, we discussed vintage clothing, and here are some of my recent winter pieces
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , some of my alterations came back from my third party professional tailor
> vintage donald brooks coat; Italian skirted suit; gilded gold, red, and blue with lions? jacket and dress (while I like buying sets, I normally wear them apart); and three chanel pieces, two vests and a pair of pants (vintage from my own closet 2001 spring that I had to get let out). I will wear the red vest and pants separately too lol
> 
> @Cordeliere, I included the tag f the jacket and dress as something to look for in vintage searches: crown colony of Hong Kong or British colony of Hong Kong
> 
> ETA: vintage coats may be almost unworn or even dead stock, but sometimes linings have to be completely replaced, or repairs done, due to improper storage, moth exposure, simple age, or other. Cleaning and lining replacement adds substantially to the cost. IMO, the cut of the lining, or whether to line at all, really impacts the wearability and fit of the garment. In modern garments, it is considered more difficult and expensive not to line as the inside seam construction will have to be as beautifully finished as the outside. With respect to this Donald brooks fringed coat, chanel has recently done some lavishly trimmed, fringed outerwear pieces, between 7-12 times the cost. The DB coat, still quite expensive, is of comparable or better quality.
> 
> View attachment 5576663
> View attachment 5576664
> View attachment 5576665
> View attachment 5576667
> View attachment 5576674
> View attachment 5576675
> View attachment 5576676


You have such a good eye for what will work for you. I particularly like the third one down .


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> *Purse review: *  In early June, I talked at nauseam about my search for the perfect travel purse.  It had to be large enough to fit my computer, it had to have handles that worked as hand carry or shoulder carry, and it had to have a zipper close.   @BowieFan1971 's discussion of what a bargain LV epi was got me interested.  Those of you who have owned eip convinced me it wears like iron.   I found a worthy candidate.  You Tube reviews were positive.  I learned that the reason epi is cheap on the resale market is that LV buyers want conspicuous logos, and epi does not announce itself as LV.  That is a plus in my book.
> 
> I found the perfect bag for only $500 at guess where: Fashionphile.  There was just one problem--I didn't love it mainly because I don't like large bags.  @880 and @cowgirlsboots advised me not to buy it if I didn't love it.   I pondered the bag for several weeks and concluded that functionality trumped love for a travel bag.  I bought it but didn't take the tags off until I was sure I would keep it.  In that "hang with it" stage I realized a couple of things.  I realized another reason that I didn't love it was that it was too plain.   Cheap twillies from Etsy could fix that.  The handles don't feel good in my handles.  The edges are too sharp.  That could be fixed by wrapping the handles with gauze before putting the twillies on.  Ultimately, I realized is that it is not really a purse.   It is micro luggage.   As micro luggage, I LOVE  it.  She is chalk white which is fine with me as I live in a semi tropical climate that is warm year round and I generally travel April-October.
> 
> So meet Madeline.  Madeline went on her maiden voyage with me to San Diego.   I had not gotten it together to wrap her handles yet, so she went bare.    Here is a pic of me in my favorite travel uniform.   Black leggings that don't upset the TSA scanners like the buttons in my favorite 501 jeans do.  Black tunic shirt.  Hermes Brazil cashmere shawl that I got for $400 cause it has so many runs.   I am really appreciating the joy of beater pieces that I don't have to baby.  Hublot watch.  Cole Hahn slip-on shoes.  And Madeline.
> 
> As you can see from the additional pictures, my very old, smallish Mac fits in perfectly.   I will be so sad when this computer finally dies.  Madeline has two inside pockets.  I put my cell phone in the bigger one.  I put a leather credit card holder with my drivers license, two credit cards, and $20 in the small pocket.   The outside pocket is perfect for boarding passes and ID when going through security.   In general, I hate zippers, but I wanted a zipper for this bag so things don't fall out going through the TSA scanner.
> 
> I am not photographing a bag spill (too embarrassing) but I will tell you what all fits in Madeline.  A set of pajamas and sleeping sox.  A spare shirt and change of underwear.   Toiletries.  Medications.  Computer charger and phone charger.  Cell phone. Wallet.  Credit card holder. Keys. Comb. I put most things in zip lock bags in case TSA wanted to inspect the contents of my bag, it would be easy to scoop things back up.  With all of this, Madeline still zipped.  The computer made her a bit heavy, but she is luggage and not a purse.  For the trip back, she held more.   I squeezed a shirt I bought, two more tubes of cream, and a magazine in.   Madeline rocks.
> 
> She really rocks in this age of evilness in airplane travel.  My trip to San Diego had 2 stops (hate this, but it was cheap).   In Austin, the next plane was broken.   After 1.5 hours of diagnosing its problems, they still had to take another hour to request authorization to fix it.  Really?  How could the answer be no?  You are not going to fix a plane?  I was going to miss my connection in Phoenix, so American put me on United.   I was so happy I did not have checked lugguage--I had Madeline and she was ready to go.   On the United plane, there were 150 seats and room for only 100 pieces of luggage in the overhead bins.   So happy to have a combo purse & carryon.  Under the seat was fine for Madeline so I did not have to join the march of roller boards back off the plane to be checked.  She got some weird dirt spots on one side from the floor, but it washed off with the hotel wash cloth.  Yes she wears like iron.   During my 12 hours to kill in San Diego, I hit my favorite shopping mall and really enjoyed carrying a bag that was not identifiable.
> 
> I will stop babbling and post pics now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576741
> 
> View attachment 5576742
> 
> View attachment 5576743
> 
> View attachment 5576744
> 
> View attachment 5576745


Congratulations, what a wonderful purchase. I love the pristine white against your black outfit and the twillies look lovely with it too. Great bag and great review. I can’t believe it holds that much. 

It makes me realise that some of my work bags could be travel bags in the future.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> *Purse review: *  In early June, I talked at nauseam about my search for the perfect travel purse.  It had to be large enough to fit my computer, it had to have handles that worked as hand carry or shoulder carry, and it had to have a zipper close.   @BowieFan1971 's discussion of what a bargain LV epi was got me interested.  Those of you who have owned eip convinced me it wears like iron.   I found a worthy candidate.  You Tube reviews were positive.  I learned that the reason epi is cheap on the resale market is that LV buyers want conspicuous logos, and epi does not announce itself as LV.  That is a plus in my book.
> 
> I found the perfect bag for only $500 at guess where: Fashionphile.  There was just one problem--I didn't love it mainly because I don't like large bags.  @880 and @cowgirlsboots advised me not to buy it if I didn't love it.   I pondered the bag for several weeks and concluded that functionality trumped love for a travel bag.  I bought it but didn't take the tags off until I was sure I would keep it.  In that "hang with it" stage I realized a couple of things.  I realized another reason that I didn't love it was that it was too plain.   Cheap twillies from Etsy could fix that.  The handles don't feel good in my handles.  The edges are too sharp.  That could be fixed by wrapping the handles with gauze before putting the twillies on.  Ultimately, I realized is that it is not really a purse.   It is micro luggage.   As micro luggage, I LOVE  it.  She is chalk white which is fine with me as I live in a semi tropical climate that is warm year round and I generally travel April-October.
> 
> So meet Madeline.  Madeline went on her maiden voyage with me to San Diego.   I had not gotten it together to wrap her handles yet, so she went bare.    Here is a pic of me in my favorite travel uniform.   Black leggings that don't upset the TSA scanners like the buttons in my favorite 501 jeans do.  Black tunic shirt.  Hermes Brazil cashmere shawl that I got for $400 cause it has so many runs.   I am really appreciating the joy of beater pieces that I don't have to baby.  Hublot watch.  Cole Hahn slip-on shoes.  And Madeline.
> 
> As you can see from the additional pictures, my very old, smallish Mac fits in perfectly.   I will be so sad when this computer finally dies.  Madeline has two inside pockets.  I put my cell phone in the bigger one.  I put a leather credit card holder with my drivers license, two credit cards, and $20 in the small pocket.   The outside pocket is perfect for boarding passes and ID when going through security.   In general, I hate zippers, but I wanted a zipper for this bag so things don't fall out going through the TSA scanner.
> 
> I am not photographing a bag spill (too embarrassing) but I will tell you what all fits in Madeline.  A set of pajamas and sleeping sox.  A spare shirt and change of underwear.   Toiletries.  Medications.  Computer charger and phone charger.  Cell phone. Wallet.  Credit card holder. Keys. Comb. I put most things in zip lock bags in case TSA wanted to inspect the contents of my bag, it would be easy to scoop things back up.  With all of this, Madeline still zipped.  The computer made her a bit heavy, but she is luggage and not a purse.  For the trip back, she held more.   I squeezed a shirt I bought, two more tubes of cream, and a magazine in.   Madeline rocks.
> 
> She really rocks in this age of evilness in airplane travel.  My trip to San Diego had 2 stops (hate this, but it was cheap).   In Austin, the next plane was broken.   After 1.5 hours of diagnosing its problems, they still had to take another hour to request authorization to fix it.  Really?  How could the answer be no?  You are not going to fix a plane?  I was going to miss my connection in Phoenix, so American put me on United.   I was so happy I did not have checked lugguage--I had Madeline and she was ready to go.   On the United plane, there were 150 seats and room for only 100 pieces of luggage in the overhead bins.   So happy to have a combo purse & carryon.  Under the seat was fine for Madeline so I did not have to join the march of roller boards back off the plane to be checked.  She got some weird dirt spots on one side from the floor, but it washed off with the hotel wash cloth.  Yes she wears like iron.   During my 12 hours to kill in San Diego, I hit my favorite shopping mall and really enjoyed carrying a bag that was not identifiable.
> 
> I will stop babbling and post pics now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576741
> 
> View attachment 5576742
> 
> View attachment 5576743
> 
> View attachment 5576744
> 
> View attachment 5576745


I love this and how you styled it.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> I’m still packing for my own road trip. UK weather set to do everything from sunny 20 degrees to cooler and rain so packing a lot to cover all eventualities. Have booked sea kayaking already, in and out caves hopefully to see seals etc. Very exciting!
> 
> Totally unbag related but I’m recalling our chat about getting in and out of swimwear as a pear shaped lady. Try a wetsuit! I checked mine fitted last night because I bought it two years ago when I was thinner. The contortions I had to go through were extreme but it went on! Fortunately I can borrow a bigger one for the adventure sports but it’s good to have one for to swimming in the sea with the kids and dogs! UK seas are not warm! Summer temperatures below.
> 
> View attachment 5576656


I have a wetsuit. Very hard to get on. Even harder to get off when wet.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> weeks ago, we discussed vintage clothing, and here are some of my recent winter pieces
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , some of my alterations came back from my third party professional tailor
> vintage donald brooks coat; Italian skirted suit; gilded gold, red, and blue with lions? jacket and dress (while I like buying sets, I normally wear them apart); and three chanel pieces, two vests and a pair of pants (vintage from my own closet 2001 spring that I had to get let out). I will wear the red vest and pants separately too lol
> 
> @Cordeliere, I included the tag f the jacket and dress as something to look for in vintage searches: crown colony of Hong Kong or British colony of Hong Kong
> 
> ETA: vintage coats may be almost unworn or even dead stock, but sometimes linings have to be completely replaced, or repairs done, due to improper storage, moth exposure, simple age, or other. Cleaning and lining replacement adds substantially to the cost. IMO, the cut of the lining, or whether to line at all, really impacts the wearability and fit of the garment. In modern garments, it is considered more difficult and expensive not to line as the inside seam construction will have to be as beautifully finished as the outside. With respect to this Donald brooks fringed coat, chanel has recently done some lavishly trimmed, fringed outerwear pieces, between 7-12 times the cost. The DB coat, still quite expensive, is of comparable or better quality.
> 
> View attachment 5576663
> View attachment 5576664
> View attachment 5576665
> View attachment 5576667
> View attachment 5576674
> View attachment 5576675
> View attachment 5576676


The fringe coat is tdf!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Madeline went on her maiden voyage with me to San Diego. I had not gotten it together to wrap her handles yet, so she went bare. Here is a pic of me in my favorite travel uniform. Black leggings that don't upset the TSA scanners like the buttons in my favorite 501 jeans do. Black tunic shirt. Hermes Brazil cashmere shawl that I got for $400 cause it has so many runs. I am really appreciating the joy of beater pieces that I don't have to baby. Hublot watch. Cole Hahn slip-on shoes. And Madeline.


Love this bag on you! Love the color, shape, size, functionality! you look fabulous! +1 with @Katinahat , that former work bags can be repurposed as micro luggage! And, I love beater scarves too! 


dcooney4 said:


> You have such a good eye for what will work for you. I particularly like the third one





whateve said:


> The fringe coat is tdf!


thank you so much @dcooney4 and @whateve!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Well I’ve fallen for another bag! I may not purchase it for a while but I’m still having a hard time deciding on which color to go with. I plan to use it as more of a casual, everyday bag that I wouldn’t be afraid to use on family outings and throw in the basket of the stroller if necessary. Originally the tan color caught my eye but the gray is also nice and I don’t have any gray bags in my collection. The closest thing would be a smaller taupe crossbody. Both have gold hardware but the tan bag seems more versatile, or maybe I just think it would better match my wardrobe and more frequently worn shoes. I’m probably overthinking it though, since gray is such a neutral color too.


----------



## dcooney4

JVSXOXO said:


> Well I’ve fallen for another bag! I may not purchase it for a while but I’m still having a hard time deciding on which color to go with. I plan to use it as more of a casual, everyday bag that I wouldn’t be afraid to use on family outings and throw in the basket of the stroller if necessary. Originally the tan color caught my eye but the gray is also nice and I don’t have any gray bags in my collection. The closest thing would be a smaller taupe crossbody. Both have gold hardware but the tan bag seems more versatile, or maybe I just think it would better match my wardrobe and more frequently worn shoes. I’m probably overthinking it though, since gray is such a neutral color too.
> 
> View attachment 5577150


I think either color is nice. Which one would you like more?


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> *Purse review: *  In early June, I talked at nauseam about my search for the perfect travel purse.  It had to be large enough to fit my computer, it had to have handles that worked as hand carry or shoulder carry, and it had to have a zipper close.   @BowieFan1971 's discussion of what a bargain LV epi was got me interested.  Those of you who have owned eip convinced me it wears like iron.   I found a worthy candidate.  You Tube reviews were positive.  I learned that the reason epi is cheap on the resale market is that LV buyers want conspicuous logos, and epi does not announce itself as LV.  That is a plus in my book.
> 
> I found the perfect bag for only $500 at guess where: Fashionphile.  There was just one problem--I didn't love it mainly because I don't like large bags.  @880 and @cowgirlsboots advised me not to buy it if I didn't love it.   I pondered the bag for several weeks and concluded that functionality trumped love for a travel bag.  I bought it but didn't take the tags off until I was sure I would keep it.  In that "hang with it" stage I realized a couple of things.  I realized another reason that I didn't love it was that it was too plain.   Cheap twillies from Etsy could fix that.  The handles don't feel good in my handles.  The edges are too sharp.  That could be fixed by wrapping the handles with gauze before putting the twillies on.  Ultimately, I realized is that it is not really a purse.   It is micro luggage.   As micro luggage, I LOVE  it.  She is chalk white which is fine with me as I live in a semi tropical climate that is warm year round and I generally travel April-October.
> 
> So meet Madeline.  Madeline went on her maiden voyage with me to San Diego.   I had not gotten it together to wrap her handles yet, so she went bare.    Here is a pic of me in my favorite travel uniform.   Black leggings that don't upset the TSA scanners like the buttons in my favorite 501 jeans do.  Black tunic shirt.  Hermes Brazil cashmere shawl that I got for $400 cause it has so many runs.   I am really appreciating the joy of beater pieces that I don't have to baby.  Hublot watch.  Cole Hahn slip-on shoes.  And Madeline.
> 
> As you can see from the additional pictures, my very old, smallish Mac fits in perfectly.   I will be so sad when this computer finally dies.  Madeline has two inside pockets.  I put my cell phone in the bigger one.  I put a leather credit card holder with my drivers license, two credit cards, and $20 in the small pocket.   The outside pocket is perfect for boarding passes and ID when going through security.   In general, I hate zippers, but I wanted a zipper for this bag so things don't fall out going through the TSA scanner.
> 
> I am not photographing a bag spill (too embarrassing) but I will tell you what all fits in Madeline.  A set of pajamas and sleeping sox.  A spare shirt and change of underwear.   Toiletries.  Medications.  Computer charger and phone charger.  Cell phone. Wallet.  Credit card holder. Keys. Comb. I put most things in zip lock bags in case TSA wanted to inspect the contents of my bag, it would be easy to scoop things back up.  With all of this, Madeline still zipped.  The computer made her a bit heavy, but she is luggage and not a purse.  For the trip back, she held more.   I squeezed a shirt I bought, two more tubes of cream, and a magazine in.   Madeline rocks.
> 
> She really rocks in this age of evilness in airplane travel.  My trip to San Diego had 2 stops (hate this, but it was cheap).   In Austin, the next plane was broken.   After 1.5 hours of diagnosing its problems, they still had to take another hour to request authorization to fix it.  Really?  How could the answer be no?  You are not going to fix a plane?  I was going to miss my connection in Phoenix, so American put me on United.   I was so happy I did not have checked lugguage--I had Madeline and she was ready to go.   On the United plane, there were 150 seats and room for only 100 pieces of luggage in the overhead bins.   So happy to have a combo purse & carryon.  Under the seat was fine for Madeline so I did not have to join the march of roller boards back off the plane to be checked.  She got some weird dirt spots on one side from the floor, but it washed off with the hotel wash cloth.  Yes she wears like iron.   During my 12 hours to kill in San Diego, I hit my favorite shopping mall and really enjoyed carrying a bag that was not identifiable.
> 
> I will stop babbling and post pics now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576741
> 
> View attachment 5576742
> 
> View attachment 5576743
> 
> View attachment 5576744
> 
> View attachment 5576745


I came back to say this bag is amazing ! Congrats!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> *Purse review: *  In early June, I talked at nauseam about my search for the perfect travel purse.  It had to be large enough to fit my computer, it had to have handles that worked as hand carry or shoulder carry, and it had to have a zipper close.   @BowieFan1971 's discussion of what a bargain LV epi was got me interested.  Those of you who have owned eip convinced me it wears like iron.   I found a worthy candidate.  You Tube reviews were positive.  I learned that the reason epi is cheap on the resale market is that LV buyers want conspicuous logos, and epi does not announce itself as LV.  That is a plus in my book.
> 
> I found the perfect bag for only $500 at guess where: Fashionphile.  There was just one problem--I didn't love it mainly because I don't like large bags.  @880 and @cowgirlsboots advised me not to buy it if I didn't love it.   I pondered the bag for several weeks and concluded that functionality trumped love for a travel bag.  I bought it but didn't take the tags off until I was sure I would keep it.  In that "hang with it" stage I realized a couple of things.  I realized another reason that I didn't love it was that it was too plain.   Cheap twillies from Etsy could fix that.  The handles don't feel good in my handles.  The edges are too sharp.  That could be fixed by wrapping the handles with gauze before putting the twillies on.  Ultimately, I realized is that it is not really a purse.   It is micro luggage.   As micro luggage, I LOVE  it.  She is chalk white which is fine with me as I live in a semi tropical climate that is warm year round and I generally travel April-October.
> 
> So meet Madeline.  Madeline went on her maiden voyage with me to San Diego.   I had not gotten it together to wrap her handles yet, so she went bare.    Here is a pic of me in my favorite travel uniform.   Black leggings that don't upset the TSA scanners like the buttons in my favorite 501 jeans do.  Black tunic shirt.  Hermes Brazil cashmere shawl that I got for $400 cause it has so many runs.   I am really appreciating the joy of beater pieces that I don't have to baby.  Hublot watch.  Cole Hahn slip-on shoes.  And Madeline.
> 
> As you can see from the additional pictures, my very old, smallish Mac fits in perfectly.   I will be so sad when this computer finally dies.  Madeline has two inside pockets.  I put my cell phone in the bigger one.  I put a leather credit card holder with my drivers license, two credit cards, and $20 in the small pocket.   The outside pocket is perfect for boarding passes and ID when going through security.   In general, I hate zippers, but I wanted a zipper for this bag so things don't fall out going through the TSA scanner.
> 
> I am not photographing a bag spill (too embarrassing) but I will tell you what all fits in Madeline.  A set of pajamas and sleeping sox.  A spare shirt and change of underwear.   Toiletries.  Medications.  Computer charger and phone charger.  Cell phone. Wallet.  Credit card holder. Keys. Comb. I put most things in zip lock bags in case TSA wanted to inspect the contents of my bag, it would be easy to scoop things back up.  With all of this, Madeline still zipped.  The computer made her a bit heavy, but she is luggage and not a purse.  For the trip back, she held more.   I squeezed a shirt I bought, two more tubes of cream, and a magazine in.   Madeline rocks.
> 
> She really rocks in this age of evilness in airplane travel.  My trip to San Diego had 2 stops (hate this, but it was cheap).   In Austin, the next plane was broken.   After 1.5 hours of diagnosing its problems, they still had to take another hour to request authorization to fix it.  Really?  How could the answer be no?  You are not going to fix a plane?  I was going to miss my connection in Phoenix, so American put me on United.   I was so happy I did not have checked lugguage--I had Madeline and she was ready to go.   On the United plane, there were 150 seats and room for only 100 pieces of luggage in the overhead bins.   So happy to have a combo purse & carryon.  Under the seat was fine for Madeline so I did not have to join the march of roller boards back off the plane to be checked.  She got some weird dirt spots on one side from the floor, but it washed off with the hotel wash cloth.  Yes she wears like iron.   During my 12 hours to kill in San Diego, I hit my favorite shopping mall and really enjoyed carrying a bag that was not identifiable.
> 
> I will stop babbling and post pics now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576741
> 
> View attachment 5576742
> 
> View attachment 5576743
> 
> View attachment 5576744
> 
> View attachment 5576745


Wow!!!! Love her!!!! So chic and yet she fit all that?!? I could see her rocking some cute twillies for sure! What model is she? Riviera?

I bought an LV for travel too! Got this Cabas Mezzo for $205…cleaned up great! I got this to be able to take my small purse and extras for the flight and be able to shove it under the seat without guilt. The leather bottom is hard wearing and already imperfect, it is lightweight and has a zipper, and the straps are wider and hinged. Plus she is not too big to wear during the day if I am going to go shopping or need to bring some stuff.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JVSXOXO said:


> Well I’ve fallen for another bag! I may not purchase it for a while but I’m still having a hard time deciding on which color to go with. I plan to use it as more of a casual, everyday bag that I wouldn’t be afraid to use on family outings and throw in the basket of the stroller if necessary. Originally the tan color caught my eye but the gray is also nice and I don’t have any gray bags in my collection. The closest thing would be a smaller taupe crossbody. Both have gold hardware but the tan bag seems more versatile, or maybe I just think it would better match my wardrobe and more frequently worn shoes. I’m probably overthinking it though, since gray is such a neutral color too.
> 
> View attachment 5577150


If I could only choose one color bag to own and use year-round, it would be that tan color. It goes with every neutral, pastels and most colors. And it just looks so rich and even looks hood a little beat up.


----------



## BowieFan1971

880 said:


> weeks ago, we discussed vintage clothing, and here are some of my recent winter pieces
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , some of my alterations came back from my third party professional tailor
> vintage donald brooks coat; Italian skirted suit; gilded gold, red, and blue with lions? jacket and dress (while I like buying sets, I normally wear them apart); and three chanel pieces, two vests and a pair of pants (vintage from my own closet 2001 spring that I had to get let out). I will wear the red vest and pants separately too lol
> 
> @Cordeliere, I included the tag f the jacket and dress as something to look for in vintage searches: crown colony of Hong Kong or British colony of Hong Kong
> 
> ETA: vintage coats may be almost unworn or even dead stock, but sometimes linings have to be completely replaced, or repairs done, due to improper storage, moth exposure, simple age, or other. Cleaning and lining replacement adds substantially to the cost. IMO, the cut of the lining, or whether to line at all, really impacts the wearability and fit of the garment. In modern garments, it is considered more difficult and expensive not to line as the inside seam construction will have to be as beautifully finished as the outside. With respect to this Donald brooks fringed coat, chanel has recently done some lavishly trimmed, fringed outerwear pieces, between 7-12 times the cost. The DB coat, still quite expensive, is of comparable or better quality.
> 
> View attachment 5576663
> View attachment 5576664
> View attachment 5576665
> View attachment 5576667
> View attachment 5576674
> View attachment 5576675
> View attachment 5576676


Love that coat! Definitely a showstopper!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> weeks ago, we discussed vintage clothing, and here are some of my recent winter pieces
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , some of my alterations came back from my third party professional tailor
> vintage donald brooks coat; Italian skirted suit; gilded gold, red, and blue with lions? jacket and dress (while I like buying sets, I normally wear them apart); and three chanel pieces, two vests and a pair of pants (vintage from my own closet 2001 spring that I had to get let out). I will wear the red vest and pants separately too lol
> 
> @Cordeliere, I included the tag f the jacket and dress as something to look for in vintage searches: crown colony of Hong Kong or British colony of Hong Kong
> 
> ETA: vintage coats may be almost unworn or even dead stock, but sometimes linings have to be completely replaced, or repairs done, due to improper storage, moth exposure, simple age, or other. Cleaning and lining replacement adds substantially to the cost. IMO, the cut of the lining, or whether to line at all, really impacts the wearability and fit of the garment. In modern garments, it is considered more difficult and expensive not to line as the inside seam construction will have to be as beautifully finished as the outside. With respect to this Donald brooks fringed coat, chanel has recently done some lavishly trimmed, fringed outerwear pieces, between 7-12 times the cost. The DB coat, still quite expensive, is of comparable or better quality.
> 
> View attachment 5576663
> View attachment 5576664
> View attachment 5576665
> View attachment 5576667
> View attachment 5576674
> View attachment 5576675
> View attachment 5576676


Oh my, that pink pantsuit!  I definitely want that!  Great finds!  I love the idea of buying sets but wearing them separately.  Increases styling options, and you can have lots of fun mixing and matching.  Looking forward to seeing more styling pics!
@Cordeliere, seeing your cool, perfect travel bag has renewed my interest in LV Epi leather bags!  I am amazed that you were able to fit so much in it.  And thanks for the pics you shared earlier, and keeping my fingers crossed for you that you will get the bag you are waiting for at a great price!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow!!!! Love her!!!! So chic and yet she fit all that?!? I could see her rocking some cute twillies for sure! What model is she? Riviera?
> 
> I bought an LV for travel too! Got this Cabas Mezzo for $205…cleaned up great! I got this to be able to take my small purse and extras for the flight and be able to shove it under the seat without guilt. The leather bottom is hard wearing and already imperfect, it is lightweight and has a zipper, and the straps are wider and hinged. Plus she is not too big to wear during the day if I am going to go shopping or need to bring some stuff.
> View attachment 5577154
> View attachment 5577155
> View attachment 5577156



Love that dress!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> What model is she?


Madeline.  I am guessing it was not a popular model.

Your new bag looks very nice with that dress.


----------



## Cordeliere

JVSXOXO said:


> Well I’ve fallen for another bag! I may not purchase it for a while but I’m still having a hard time deciding on which color to go with. I plan to use it as more of a casual, everyday bag that I wouldn’t be afraid to use on family outings and throw in the basket of the stroller if necessary. Originally the tan color caught my eye but the gray is also nice and I don’t have any gray bags in my collection. The closest thing would be a smaller taupe crossbody. Both have gold hardware but the tan bag seems more versatile, or maybe I just think it would better match my wardrobe and more frequently worn shoes. I’m probably overthinking it though, since gray is such a neutral color too.
> 
> View attachment 5577150


My vote is for the color on the left.  Not sure if it is tan or gray.  But whatever, it is a great color IMHO.   

I think it is good to sit with decisions like this until your gut tells you which one it loves.


----------



## JVSXOXO

What great finds @Cordeliere and @BowieFan1971  



dcooney4 said:


> I think either color is nice. Which one would you like more?


Thank you! I think I like the tan one more. That’s the one that initially stood out from the rest for me when I came across this bag. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> If I could only choose one color bag to own and use year-round, it would be that tan color. It goes with every neutral, pastels and most colors. And it just looks so rich and even looks hood a little beat up.


You’re so right! I’ve had bags in similar shades to this tan in the past and it really does go with everything. 


Cordeliere said:


> My vote is for the color on the left.  Not sure if it is tan or gray.  But whatever, it is a great color IMHO.
> 
> I think it is good to sit with decisions like this until your gut tells you which one it loves.



The left is the gray shade. It does look very nice too. You’re right, I won’t rush this decision. Especially considering I have my hands full with this year’s purchases. Compared to 2020 (no new bags) and 2021 (1 new bag), I went a little crazy with 4 new bags in the first half of the year.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> weeks ago, we discussed vintage clothing, and here are some of my recent winter pieces
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , some of my alterations came back from my third party professional tailor
> vintage donald brooks coat; Italian skirted suit; gilded gold, red, and blue with lions? jacket and dress (while I like buying sets, I normally wear them apart); and three chanel pieces, two vests and a pair of pants (vintage from my own closet 2001 spring that I had to get let out). I will wear the red vest and pants separately too lol
> 
> @Cordeliere, I included the tag f the jacket and dress as something to look for in vintage searches: crown colony of Hong Kong or British colony of Hong Kong
> 
> ETA: vintage coats may be almost unworn or even dead stock, but sometimes linings have to be completely replaced, or repairs done, due to improper storage, moth exposure, simple age, or other. Cleaning and lining replacement adds substantially to the cost. IMO, the cut of the lining, or whether to line at all, really impacts the wearability and fit of the garment. In modern garments, it is considered more difficult and expensive not to line as the inside seam construction will have to be as beautifully finished as the outside. With respect to this Donald brooks fringed coat, chanel has recently done some lavishly trimmed, fringed outerwear pieces, between 7-12 times the cost. The DB coat, still quite expensive, is of comparable or better quality.
> 
> View attachment 5576663
> View attachment 5576664
> View attachment 5576665
> View attachment 5576667
> View attachment 5576674
> View attachment 5576675
> View attachment 5576676


You look fabulous and glamorous @880! Congratulations on your wardrobe additions!


Cordeliere said:


> *Purse review: *  In early June, I talked at nauseam about my search for the perfect travel purse.  It had to be large enough to fit my computer, it had to have handles that worked as hand carry or shoulder carry, and it had to have a zipper close.   @BowieFan1971 's discussion of what a bargain LV epi was got me interested.  Those of you who have owned eip convinced me it wears like iron.   I found a worthy candidate.  You Tube reviews were positive.  I learned that the reason epi is cheap on the resale market is that LV buyers want conspicuous logos, and epi does not announce itself as LV.  That is a plus in my book.
> 
> I found the perfect bag for only $500 at guess where: Fashionphile.  There was just one problem--I didn't love it mainly because I don't like large bags.  @880 and @cowgirlsboots advised me not to buy it if I didn't love it.   I pondered the bag for several weeks and concluded that functionality trumped love for a travel bag.  I bought it but didn't take the tags off until I was sure I would keep it.  In that "hang with it" stage I realized a couple of things.  I realized another reason that I didn't love it was that it was too plain.   Cheap twillies from Etsy could fix that.  The handles don't feel good in my handles.  The edges are too sharp.  That could be fixed by wrapping the handles with gauze before putting the twillies on.  Ultimately, I realized is that it is not really a purse.   It is micro luggage.   As micro luggage, I LOVE  it.  She is chalk white which is fine with me as I live in a semi tropical climate that is warm year round and I generally travel April-October.
> 
> So meet Madeline.  Madeline went on her maiden voyage with me to San Diego.   I had not gotten it together to wrap her handles yet, so she went bare.    Here is a pic of me in my favorite travel uniform.   Black leggings that don't upset the TSA scanners like the buttons in my favorite 501 jeans do.  Black tunic shirt.  Hermes Brazil cashmere shawl that I got for $400 cause it has so many runs.   I am really appreciating the joy of beater pieces that I don't have to baby.  Hublot watch.  Cole Hahn slip-on shoes.  And Madeline.
> 
> As you can see from the additional pictures, my very old, smallish Mac fits in perfectly.   I will be so sad when this computer finally dies.  Madeline has two inside pockets.  I put my cell phone in the bigger one.  I put a leather credit card holder with my drivers license, two credit cards, and $20 in the small pocket.   The outside pocket is perfect for boarding passes and ID when going through security.   In general, I hate zippers, but I wanted a zipper for this bag so things don't fall out going through the TSA scanner.
> 
> I am not photographing a bag spill (too embarrassing) but I will tell you what all fits in Madeline.  A set of pajamas and sleeping sox.  A spare shirt and change of underwear.   Toiletries.  Medications.  Computer charger and phone charger.  Cell phone. Wallet.  Credit card holder. Keys. Comb. I put most things in zip lock bags in case TSA wanted to inspect the contents of my bag, it would be easy to scoop things back up.  With all of this, Madeline still zipped.  The computer made her a bit heavy, but she is luggage and not a purse.  For the trip back, she held more.   I squeezed a shirt I bought, two more tubes of cream, and a magazine in.   Madeline rocks.
> 
> She really rocks in this age of evilness in airplane travel.  My trip to San Diego had 2 stops (hate this, but it was cheap).   In Austin, the next plane was broken.   After 1.5 hours of diagnosing its problems, they still had to take another hour to request authorization to fix it.  Really?  How could the answer be no?  You are not going to fix a plane?  I was going to miss my connection in Phoenix, so American put me on United.   I was so happy I did not have checked lugguage--I had Madeline and she was ready to go.   On the United plane, there were 150 seats and room for only 100 pieces of luggage in the overhead bins.   So happy to have a combo purse & carryon.  Under the seat was fine for Madeline so I did not have to join the march of roller boards back off the plane to be checked.  She got some weird dirt spots on one side from the floor, but it washed off with the hotel wash cloth.  Yes she wears like iron.   During my 12 hours to kill in San Diego, I hit my favorite shopping mall and really enjoyed carrying a bag that was not identifiable.
> 
> I will stop babbling and post pics now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576741
> 
> View attachment 5576742
> 
> View attachment 5576743
> 
> View attachment 5576744
> 
> View attachment 5576745


You look so chic, that’s your travel outfit - amazing! I like that colourway of your Brazil shawl. What a great description and review of your Madeline, great colour choice. I admire how you travel light! I used to own a black Passy GM, I agree Epi wears like iron. Congratulations and I hope you enjoy your new travel bag!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow!!!! Love her!!!! So chic and yet she fit all that?!? I could see her rocking some cute twillies for sure! What model is she? Riviera?
> 
> I bought an LV for travel too! Got this Cabas Mezzo for $205…cleaned up great! I got this to be able to take my small purse and extras for the flight and be able to shove it under the seat without guilt. The leather bottom is hard wearing and already imperfect, it is lightweight and has a zipper, and the straps are wider and hinged. Plus she is not too big to wear during the day if I am going to go shopping or need to bring some stuff.
> View attachment 5577154
> View attachment 5577155
> View attachment 5577156


Congratulations on your new bag! I love the red dress, va va voom!


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> *Purse review: *  In early June, I talked at nauseam about my search for the perfect travel purse.  It had to be large enough to fit my computer, it had to have handles that worked as hand carry or shoulder carry, and it had to have a zipper close.   @BowieFan1971 's discussion of what a bargain LV epi was got me interested.  Those of you who have owned eip convinced me it wears like iron.   I found a worthy candidate.  You Tube reviews were positive.  I learned that the reason epi is cheap on the resale market is that LV buyers want conspicuous logos, and epi does not announce itself as LV.  That is a plus in my book.
> 
> I found the perfect bag for only $500 at guess where: Fashionphile.  There was just one problem--I didn't love it mainly because I don't like large bags.  @880 and @cowgirlsboots advised me not to buy it if I didn't love it.   I pondered the bag for several weeks and concluded that functionality trumped love for a travel bag.  I bought it but didn't take the tags off until I was sure I would keep it.  In that "hang with it" stage I realized a couple of things.  I realized another reason that I didn't love it was that it was too plain.   Cheap twillies from Etsy could fix that.  The handles don't feel good in my handles.  The edges are too sharp.  That could be fixed by wrapping the handles with gauze before putting the twillies on.  Ultimately, I realized is that it is not really a purse.   It is micro luggage.   As micro luggage, I LOVE  it.  She is chalk white which is fine with me as I live in a semi tropical climate that is warm year round and I generally travel April-October.
> 
> So meet Madeline.  Madeline went on her maiden voyage with me to San Diego.   I had not gotten it together to wrap her handles yet, so she went bare.    Here is a pic of me in my favorite travel uniform.   Black leggings that don't upset the TSA scanners like the buttons in my favorite 501 jeans do.  Black tunic shirt.  Hermes Brazil cashmere shawl that I got for $400 cause it has so many runs.   I am really appreciating the joy of beater pieces that I don't have to baby.  Hublot watch.  Cole Hahn slip-on shoes.  And Madeline.
> 
> As you can see from the additional pictures, my very old, smallish Mac fits in perfectly.   I will be so sad when this computer finally dies.  Madeline has two inside pockets.  I put my cell phone in the bigger one.  I put a leather credit card holder with my drivers license, two credit cards, and $20 in the small pocket.   The outside pocket is perfect for boarding passes and ID when going through security.   In general, I hate zippers, but I wanted a zipper for this bag so things don't fall out going through the TSA scanner.
> 
> I am not photographing a bag spill (too embarrassing) but I will tell you what all fits in Madeline.  A set of pajamas and sleeping sox.  A spare shirt and change of underwear.   Toiletries.  Medications.  Computer charger and phone charger.  Cell phone. Wallet.  Credit card holder. Keys. Comb. I put most things in zip lock bags in case TSA wanted to inspect the contents of my bag, it would be easy to scoop things back up.  With all of this, Madeline still zipped.  The computer made her a bit heavy, but she is luggage and not a purse.  For the trip back, she held more.   I squeezed a shirt I bought, two more tubes of cream, and a magazine in.   Madeline rocks.
> 
> She really rocks in this age of evilness in airplane travel.  My trip to San Diego had 2 stops (hate this, but it was cheap).   In Austin, the next plane was broken.   After 1.5 hours of diagnosing its problems, they still had to take another hour to request authorization to fix it.  Really?  How could the answer be no?  You are not going to fix a plane?  I was going to miss my connection in Phoenix, so American put me on United.   I was so happy I did not have checked lugguage--I had Madeline and she was ready to go.   On the United plane, there were 150 seats and room for only 100 pieces of luggage in the overhead bins.   So happy to have a combo purse & carryon.  Under the seat was fine for Madeline so I did not have to join the march of roller boards back off the plane to be checked.  She got some weird dirt spots on one side from the floor, but it washed off with the hotel wash cloth.  Yes she wears like iron.   During my 12 hours to kill in San Diego, I hit my favorite shopping mall and really enjoyed carrying a bag that was not identifiable.
> 
> I will stop babbling and post pics now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576741
> 
> View attachment 5576742
> 
> View attachment 5576743
> 
> View attachment 5576744
> 
> View attachment 5576745


Wow, @Cordeliere, what an amazing find! I love everything about it: The shape, the color, the condition. Is that a flat, exterior pocket I see? Such a bonus in the age of cell phones! And you look so chic carrying it. The color is reminiscent of what LV is calling Quartz these days and it’s a really great neutral. I have several Epi pieces myself and I find they have worn well. My oldest dates back to 1990 and was a clutch my mom purchased when she had the opportunity to meet Princess Diana at a fundraiser in DC. It’s now 32 years old and still going strong. Wear your new beauty in good health!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

More bags said:


> You look fabulous and glamorous @880! Congratulations on your wardrobe additions!
> 
> You look so chic, that’s your travel outfit - amazing! I like that colourway of your Brazil shawl. What a great description and review of your Madeline, great colour choice. I admire how you travel light! I used to own a black Passy GM, I agree Epi wears like iron. Congratulations and I hope you enjoy your new travel bag!


I still have my Passy GM (in red). It’s such a great bag!


----------



## DME

880 said:


> weeks ago, we discussed vintage clothing, and here are some of my recent winter pieces
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , some of my alterations came back from my third party professional tailor
> vintage donald brooks coat; Italian skirted suit; gilded gold, red, and blue with lions? jacket and dress (while I like buying sets, I normally wear them apart); and three chanel pieces, two vests and a pair of pants (vintage from my own closet 2001 spring that I had to get let out). I will wear the red vest and pants separately too lol
> 
> @Cordeliere, I included the tag f the jacket and dress as something to look for in vintage searches: crown colony of Hong Kong or British colony of Hong Kong
> 
> ETA: vintage coats may be almost unworn or even dead stock, but sometimes linings have to be completely replaced, or repairs done, due to improper storage, moth exposure, simple age, or other. Cleaning and lining replacement adds substantially to the cost. IMO, the cut of the lining, or whether to line at all, really impacts the wearability and fit of the garment. In modern garments, it is considered more difficult and expensive not to line as the inside seam construction will have to be as beautifully finished as the outside. With respect to this Donald brooks fringed coat, chanel has recently done some lavishly trimmed, fringed outerwear pieces, between 7-12 times the cost. The DB coat, still quite expensive, is of comparable or better quality.
> 
> View attachment 5576663
> View attachment 5576664
> View attachment 5576665
> View attachment 5576667
> View attachment 5576674
> View attachment 5576675
> View attachment 5576676


STUNNING choices as always, @880! I am so impressed with your finds and the ability of your tailor. Wow, just wow! I think my favorite is the red sleeveless two-piece (which I agree with @Katinahat looks more pink on my phone).

Your mention of moth damage reminds me of a (non-bag) question I’ve had, so maybe you or others could provide some advice? I’ve acquired some nicer pieces of clothing and bedding over the years that are cashmere and wool and I’m worried about moths. (Is silk also prone?) I’ve long used cedar sachets in my closets and drawers and replace them twice a year when I rotate my clothes. Are there better options to prevent moth damage? My latest concern is with some decorative items (blanket and pillow) that are out in the open and I’m hoping to keep them as nice as possible for as long as possible. TIA for any suggestions!


----------



## Katinahat

I know several of you have said the dinky chain strap is uncomfortable but the light gold has just come back into stock and is only £30. The similar Mulberry chain is £195! Decent Etsy ones were not any cheaper. 

I’ve put in an order as it would go with my Mini Amberley, Mini Alexa and the Coach Camera bag. It will arrive while I’m away but we have someone popping in to see to our cats. (The dog will come with us as it a UK road trip). However, there will still be time to send it back if I don’t like it or it’s very uncomfortable. I don’t think I’d wear it while carrying much as all these bags have comfortable crossbody leather straps (webbing in the case of the camera). It’s really as a smart alternative for doubling over to shoulder carry which might make it more comfortable. 

Hopefully I won’t regret it having been warned!


----------



## Katinahat

JVSXOXO said:


> Well I’ve fallen for another bag! I may not purchase it for a while but I’m still having a hard time deciding on which color to go with. I plan to use it as more of a casual, everyday bag that I wouldn’t be afraid to use on family outings and throw in the basket of the stroller if necessary. Originally the tan color caught my eye but the gray is also nice and I don’t have any gray bags in my collection. The closest thing would be a smaller taupe crossbody. Both have gold hardware but the tan bag seems more versatile, or maybe I just think it would better match my wardrobe and more frequently worn shoes. I’m probably overthinking it though, since gray is such a neutral color too.
> 
> View attachment 5577150


I love the grey but an also a total tan fan! What bag are you thinking of getting?


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow!!!! Love her!!!! So chic and yet she fit all that?!? I could see her rocking some cute twillies for sure! What model is she? Riviera?
> 
> I bought an LV for travel too! Got this Cabas Mezzo for $205…cleaned up great! I got this to be able to take my small purse and extras for the flight and be able to shove it under the seat without guilt. The leather bottom is hard wearing and already imperfect, it is lightweight and has a zipper, and the straps are wider and hinged. Plus she is not too big to wear during the day if I am going to go shopping or need to bring some stuff.
> View attachment 5577154
> View attachment 5577155
> View attachment 5577156


Great find!! Love the bag and the dress!


BowieFan1971 said:


> If I could only choose one color bag to own and use year-round, it would be that tan color. It goes with every neutral, pastels and most colors. And it just looks so rich and even looks hood a little beat up.


This is so true!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Oh my, that pink pantsuit!  I definitely want that!  Great finds!  I love the idea of buying sets but wearing them separately.  Increases styling options, and you can have lots of fun mixing and matching.  Looking forward to seeing more styling pics!
> @Cordeliere, seeing your cool, perfect travel bag has renewed my interest in LV Epi leather bags!  I am amazed that you were able to fit so much in it.  And thanks for the pics you shared earlier, and keeping my fingers crossed for you that you will get the bag you are waiting for at a great price!


We all love it but I’ve got first dibs on the pink trouser set! 


DME said:


> STUNNING choices as always, @880! I am so impressed with your finds and the ability of your tailor. Wow, just wow! I think my favorite is the red sleeveless two-piece (which I agree with @Katinahat looks more pink on my phone).
> 
> Your mention of moth damage reminds me of a (non-bag) question I’ve had, so maybe you or others could provide some advice? I’ve acquired some nicer pieces of clothing and bedding over the years that are cashmere and wool and I’m worried about moths. (Is silk also prone?) I’ve long used cedar sachets in my closets and drawers and replace them twice a year when I rotate my clothes. Are there better options to prevent moth damage? My latest concern is with some decorative items (blanket and pillow) that are out in the open and I’m hoping to keep them as nice as possible for as long as possible. TIA for any suggestions!


See!! We all love it! Moths sound like a nightmare. Good luck finding a solution.


----------



## Katinahat

I hope you don’t mind but I’m going to post my July stats today as I go on my road trip tomorrow and am unsure how much I’ll be online while away.

Bags carried - 10 (not bad considering I had Covid the first week).
Bags in - 1  Coach Chalk Camera Bag with branded strap.
Bags out - 0
Other items in - Tiffany sunglasses, summer dress, Cafe du Cyclist bikini.



My total carries pie is showing the newer neutral bags in my collection with the powder Brioche and chalk Camera bag.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> I hope you don’t mind but I’m going to post my July stats today as I go on my road trip tomorrow and am unsure how much I’ll be online while away.
> 
> Bags carried - 10 (not bad considering I had Covid the first week).
> Bags in - 1  Coach Chalk Camera Bag with branded strap.
> Bags out - 0
> Other items in - Tiffany sunglasses, summer dress, Cafe du Cyclist bikini.
> 
> View attachment 5577634
> 
> My total carries pie is showing the newer neutral bags in my collection with the powder Brioche and chalk Camera bag.


Have a fantastic time on your trip!!!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I hope you don’t mind but I’m going to post my July stats today as I go on my road trip tomorrow and am unsure how much I’ll be online while away.
> 
> Bags carried - 10 (not bad considering I had Covid the first week).
> Bags in - 1  Coach Chalk Camera Bag with branded strap.
> Bags out - 0
> Other items in - Tiffany sunglasses, summer dress, Cafe du Cyclist bikini.
> 
> View attachment 5577634
> 
> My total carries pie is showing the newer neutral bags in my collection with the powder Brioche and chalk Camera bag.


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I hope you don’t mind but I’m going to post my July stats today as I go on my road trip tomorrow and am unsure how much I’ll be online while away.
> 
> Bags carried - 10 (not bad considering I had Covid the first week).
> Bags in - 1  Coach Chalk Camera Bag with branded strap.
> Bags out - 0
> Other items in - Tiffany sunglasses, summer dress, Cafe du Cyclist bikini.
> 
> View attachment 5577634
> 
> My total carries pie is showing the newer neutral bags in my collection with the powder Brioche and chalk Camera bag.


Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Katinahat said:


> I love the grey but an also a total tan fan! What bag are you thinking of getting?


The Chloe Mini Marcie in the double carry (top handles) version.  

Have a great time on your trip!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> I hope you don’t mind but I’m going to post my July stats today as I go on my road trip tomorrow and am unsure how much I’ll be online while away.
> 
> Bags carried - 10 (not bad considering I had Covid the first week).
> Bags in - 1  Coach Chalk Camera Bag with branded strap.
> Bags out - 0
> Other items in - Tiffany sunglasses, summer dress, Cafe du Cyclist bikini.
> 
> View attachment 5577634
> 
> My total carries pie is showing the newer neutral bags in my collection with the powder Brioche and chalk Camera bag.


Great stats. Have a wonderful trip. Safe travels!


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> I hope you don’t mind but I’m going to post my July stats today as I go on my road trip tomorrow and am unsure how much I’ll be online while away.
> 
> Bags carried - 10 (not bad considering I had Covid the first week).
> Bags in - 1  Coach Chalk Camera Bag with branded strap.
> Bags out - 0
> Other items in - Tiffany sunglasses, summer dress, Cafe du Cyclist bikini.
> 
> View attachment 5577634
> 
> My total carries pie is showing the newer neutral bags in my collection with the powder Brioche and chalk Camera bag.


It’s so easy to see with this pie chart which of your bags are getting more use!

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> We all love it but I’ve got first dibs on the pink trouser set!


Lol, agree.  That trouser set has a lot of admirers!  It does look pink on my screen too (not red).

Have a great trip!


DME said:


> Your mention of moth damage reminds me of a (non-bag) question I’ve had, so maybe you or others could provide some advice? I’ve acquired some nicer pieces of clothing and bedding over the years that are cashmere and wool and I’m worried about moths. (Is silk also prone?) I’ve long used cedar sachets in my closets and drawers and replace them twice a year when I rotate my clothes. Are there better options to prevent moth damage? My latest concern is with some decorative items (blanket and pillow) that are out in the open and I’m hoping to keep them as nice as possible for as long as possible. TIA for any suggestions!


I have some cashmere, silk and wool items, so this is something I think about too.   I think silk is also prone to moth damage.  I use cedar blocks and the rings that you put on hangers but am not as diligent as you in replacing them.  Actually, I think I have read that cedar blocks just need some cedar oil rubbed into them periodically to refresh their anti-moth properties so you don't actually need to replace them.  I have never tried cedar sachets.  Where do you get yours?
As for other options, can't say I know much, but lavender has long been known to have anti-bug properties so maybe try lavender sachets with dried lavender?  I am considering adding them to my closet.  Other than that, I would suggest checking on the items periodically for any moth damage, and airing them every now and then.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> *Purse review: *  In early June, I talked at nauseam about my search for the perfect travel purse.  It had to be large enough to fit my computer, it had to have handles that worked as hand carry or shoulder carry, and it had to have a zipper close.   @BowieFan1971 's discussion of what a bargain LV epi was got me interested.  Those of you who have owned eip convinced me it wears like iron.   I found a worthy candidate.  You Tube reviews were positive.  I learned that the reason epi is cheap on the resale market is that LV buyers want conspicuous logos, and epi does not announce itself as LV.  That is a plus in my book.
> 
> I found the perfect bag for only $500 at guess where: Fashionphile.  There was just one problem--I didn't love it mainly because I don't like large bags.  @880 and @cowgirlsboots advised me not to buy it if I didn't love it.   I pondered the bag for several weeks and concluded that functionality trumped love for a travel bag.  I bought it but didn't take the tags off until I was sure I would keep it.  In that "hang with it" stage I realized a couple of things.  I realized another reason that I didn't love it was that it was too plain.   Cheap twillies from Etsy could fix that.  The handles don't feel good in my handles.  The edges are too sharp.  That could be fixed by wrapping the handles with gauze before putting the twillies on.  Ultimately, I realized is that it is not really a purse.   It is micro luggage.   As micro luggage, I LOVE  it.  She is chalk white which is fine with me as I live in a semi tropical climate that is warm year round and I generally travel April-October.
> 
> So meet Madeline.  Madeline went on her maiden voyage with me to San Diego.   I had not gotten it together to wrap her handles yet, so she went bare.    Here is a pic of me in my favorite travel uniform.   Black leggings that don't upset the TSA scanners like the buttons in my favorite 501 jeans do.  Black tunic shirt.  Hermes Brazil cashmere shawl that I got for $400 cause it has so many runs.   I am really appreciating the joy of beater pieces that I don't have to baby.  Hublot watch.  Cole Hahn slip-on shoes.  And Madeline.
> 
> As you can see from the additional pictures, my very old, smallish Mac fits in perfectly.   I will be so sad when this computer finally dies.  Madeline has two inside pockets.  I put my cell phone in the bigger one.  I put a leather credit card holder with my drivers license, two credit cards, and $20 in the small pocket.   The outside pocket is perfect for boarding passes and ID when going through security.   In general, I hate zippers, but I wanted a zipper for this bag so things don't fall out going through the TSA scanner.
> 
> I am not photographing a bag spill (too embarrassing) but I will tell you what all fits in Madeline.  A set of pajamas and sleeping sox.  A spare shirt and change of underwear.   Toiletries.  Medications.  Computer charger and phone charger.  Cell phone. Wallet.  Credit card holder. Keys. Comb. I put most things in zip lock bags in case TSA wanted to inspect the contents of my bag, it would be easy to scoop things back up.  With all of this, Madeline still zipped.  The computer made her a bit heavy, but she is luggage and not a purse.  For the trip back, she held more.   I squeezed a shirt I bought, two more tubes of cream, and a magazine in.   Madeline rocks.
> 
> She really rocks in this age of evilness in airplane travel.  My trip to San Diego had 2 stops (hate this, but it was cheap).   In Austin, the next plane was broken.   After 1.5 hours of diagnosing its problems, they still had to take another hour to request authorization to fix it.  Really?  How could the answer be no?  You are not going to fix a plane?  I was going to miss my connection in Phoenix, so American put me on United.   I was so happy I did not have checked lugguage--I had Madeline and she was ready to go.   On the United plane, there were 150 seats and room for only 100 pieces of luggage in the overhead bins.   So happy to have a combo purse & carryon.  Under the seat was fine for Madeline so I did not have to join the march of roller boards back off the plane to be checked.  She got some weird dirt spots on one side from the floor, but it washed off with the hotel wash cloth.  Yes she wears like iron.   During my 12 hours to kill in San Diego, I hit my favorite shopping mall and really enjoyed carrying a bag that was not identifiable.
> 
> I will stop babbling and post pics now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576741
> 
> View attachment 5576742
> 
> View attachment 5576743
> 
> View attachment 5576744
> 
> View attachment 5576745


Amazing post - I so appreciate your thoroughness! It’s a lovely bag, and I agree with how an item with a few dings gives us the ability to truly use and enjoy it. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow!!!! Love her!!!! So chic and yet she fit all that?!? I could see her rocking some cute twillies for sure! What model is she? Riviera?
> 
> I bought an LV for travel too! Got this Cabas Mezzo for $205…cleaned up great! I got this to be able to take my small purse and extras for the flight and be able to shove it under the seat without guilt. The leather bottom is hard wearing and already imperfect, it is lightweight and has a zipper, and the straps are wider and hinged. Plus she is not too big to wear during the day if I am going to go shopping or need to bring some stuff.
> View attachment 5577154
> View attachment 5577155
> View attachment 5577156


Well awesome sauce! Well done you!  


Katinahat said:


> I hope you don’t mind but I’m going to post my July stats today as I go on my road trip tomorrow and am unsure how much I’ll be online while away.
> 
> Bags carried - 10 (not bad considering I had Covid the first week).
> Bags in - 1  Coach Chalk Camera Bag with branded strap.
> Bags out - 0
> Other items in - Tiffany sunglasses, summer dress, Cafe du Cyclist bikini.
> 
> View attachment 5577634
> 
> My total carries pie is showing the newer neutral bags in my collection with the powder Brioche and chalk Camera bag.


Marvelous stats, count me amount those who love this pie chart!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hello my lovely friends! It has been a hot minute since I've commented in this forum. I hope you're all having a lovely, relaxing summer. 

I feel as if I should update the situation surrounding that guy and I. Unfortunately, things didn't work out as his actions no longer matched his words. Although I still feel a bit sad about it, I'm doing okay. I feel like I'm in a place where I can handle indirect rejection but it still hurts. I think he's just too busy for our connection. I deserve someone who can give me their attention without constant excuses as we all have choices in this lifetime. I met someone else who is much older than I am but we're quite happy. I'm planning on giving him my number, wish me luck! He seems interested... ( and I am SO weak for a beautiful pair of blue eyes and a beard!) 

My wardrobe is constantly in a state of flux, as always!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> You look fabulous and glamorous @880! Congratulations on your wardrobe additions!
> 
> You look so chic, that’s your travel outfit - amazing! I like that colourway of your Brazil shawl. What a great description and review of your Madeline, great colour choice. I admire how you travel light! I used to own a black Passy GM, I agree Epi wears like iron. Congratulations and I hope you enjoy your new travel bag!


Thank you so much @More bags, @BowieFan1971 ,  and @DME

re moth damage, years ago my environmentally friendly exterminator recommended pheromone sticky traps, but no longer. So I simply make sure my environment is currently moth free; that the new garment I am introducing to the closet is clean ( check for moth damage and dry clean). i am too lazy to enclose in a cedar chest or renew cedar planks by sanding or cedar essence, and I was told that clothes and bags need air circulation, so I don’t use plastic


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.
> 
> View attachment 5578450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578453


Oh how sad.   I am  sorry for your loss.


----------



## JVSXOXO

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.
> 
> View attachment 5578450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578453


Oh I’m so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.
> 
> View attachment 5578450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578453


I’m so sorry to hear your sad news. She was such a beautiful tabby cat! How brave of you to let her go when the time was right. It’s no wonder you miss her! I still miss my tabby girl despite having added two tabby boys and a dog since. May your memories eventually bring you thoughts of happier times.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.
> 
> View attachment 5578450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578453


So sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet and adorable cat.  Hugs to you.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.
> 
> View attachment 5578450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578453



She's beautiful!    My condolences.    So sorry for your loss.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.
> 
> View attachment 5578450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578453


I am so sorry for your loss. She looks like a sweetie. Hugs!


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Lol, agree.  That trouser set has a lot of admirers!  It does look pink on my screen too (not red).
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> I have some cashmere, silk and wool items, so this is something I think about too.   I think silk is also prone to moth damage.  I use cedar blocks and the rings that you put on hangers but am not as diligent as you in replacing them.  Actually, I think I have read that cedar blocks just need some cedar oil rubbed into them periodically to refresh their anti-moth properties so you don't actually need to replace them.  I have never tried cedar sachets.  Where do you get yours?
> As for other options, can't say I know much, but lavender has long been known to have anti-bug properties so maybe try lavender sachets with dried lavender?  I am considering adding them to my closet.  Other than that, I would suggest checking on the items periodically for any moth damage, and airing them every now and then.


Thank you! I usually order my cedar sachets from Amazon. About 20-24 sachets at a time. The Container Store and Bed Bath & Beyond also sell then, but it’s a lot more expensive. I give them a shake every month, or so, as that helps rejuvenate them.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.
> 
> View attachment 5578450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578453


I’m so sorry. One of my good friends also lost his cat of 21 years today. Members of the family is what they are... Hugs to you.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.
> 
> View attachment 5578450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578453


Oh dear - I’m so sorry. Sending you hugs


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.
> 
> View attachment 5578450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578453


Dear @BowieFan1971 she’s a beauty. They do become cherished family members. I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.
> 
> View attachment 5578450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578453


I'm so sorry. I know how it feels.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.
> 
> View attachment 5578450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578453


My condolences for your loss


----------



## essiedub

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had to say goodbye to my girl today. She fought Father Time hard, but in the end she was tired and ready to go. I miss her already.
> 
> View attachment 5578450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578452
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578453


This is so sad.  I am so sorry. I hope you are doing ok. Hang in there.


----------



## dcooney4

It's been a stressful week. Anyone have something fun or happy to share?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> It's been a stressful week. Anyone have something fun or happy to share?


I don't know that this is fun or happy, but it is a purse thing that amuses me.

About 2 weeks ago, I developed a purse crush.  It was a bag I stumbled across.    It was love at first sight.

Not that it was a bag that I would normally be interested in.   All my bag purchase mistakes have been when I have bought bags that were just too big.  I am a small bag girl.   11 inches long and 4 inches wide is my sweet spot.  This bag is 15.5 inches long.  And this bag is white.  I have 2.5 bags that are white. (One is black and white checked, but reads white.)  I don't need another white bag.  When I describe it, it sounds like a white whale.   It is a Chanel tote and was $1295.  Here it is.   It is the artistry of the gold lines that hooked me.




I realized that I imagined myself to be someone else with that bag.   I imagine myself carrying that bag on the French Rivera, while wearing white silk pajama pants and a white silk tunic.  I am walking along the beach.  The wind is blowing.  My long hair is blowing in the wind.  I have my arms extended, enjoying the wind, and my clothes are billowing. (I don't even have long hair, not to mention not having that outfit.  White is not my color).   But I am so glamorous in that spot with that bag.  Not any beach would do.  Has to be the French Rivera.  

I don't need a psychotherapist to tell me that bag will not transform me into that person.   Talk about buying a bag for an imaginary life.    Don't worry.   I did not buy the bag.  But I still dream.  In my dream, I feel like Jackie O.

Anyone else own or want to own a bag that transforms them?   Bags for your imaginary life?   What is your imaginary life and what bag fits it?


----------



## Jereni

I am way behind and will have to catch up later but for now: adventure pursing!!!

Polene mini Neuf in the fjords of Norway.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> It's been a stressful week. Anyone have something fun or happy to share?


Started painting my basement this week. Trim is done, now working on the walls. I have a scheme and gameplan…to take advantage of the decent amount of natural light and maximize it, I am going to go for a coastal chic without any nautical/beach references. Off white, sandy beige, light blue. Happy but relaxing. A place to breathe. Sheer whitewash the furniture and brick fireplace. The intention is it will hopefully be a great place for my son and the foster kid/s to hang and entertain friends. TV, games, crafts. I want this to be the place the kids come to so I can know who my kids are hanging with and where they are. I am excited for how it will turn out.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> I don't know that this is fun or happy, but it is a purse thing that amuses me.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, I developed a purse crush.  It was a bag I stumbled across.    It was love at first sight.
> 
> Not that it was a bag that I would normally be interested in.   All my bag purchase mistakes have been when I have bought bags that were just too big.  I am a small bag girl.   11 inches long and 4 inches wide is my sweet spot.  This bag is 15.5 inches long.  And this bag is white.  I have 2.5 bags that are white. (One is black and white checked, but reads white.)  I don't need another white bag.  When I describe it, it sounds like a white whale.   It is a Chanel tote and was $1295.  Here it is.   It is the artistry of the gold lines that hooked me.
> 
> View attachment 5579607
> 
> 
> I realized that I imagined myself to be someone else with that bag.   I imagine myself carrying that bag on the French Rivera, while wearing white silk pajama pants and a white silk tunic.  I am walking along the beach.  The wind is blowing.  My long hair is blowing in the wind.  I have my arms extended, enjoying the wind, and my clothes are billowing. (I don't even have long hair, not to mention not having that outfit.  White is not my color).   But I am so glamorous in that spot with that bag.  Not any beach would do.  Has to be the French Rivera.
> 
> I don't need a psychotherapist to tell me that bag will not transform me into that person.   Talk about buying a bag for an imaginary life.    Don't worry.   I did not buy the bag.  But I still dream.  In my dream, I feel like Jackie O.
> 
> Anyone else own or want to own a bag that transforms them?   Bags for your imaginary life?   What is your imaginary life and what bag fits it?





This Ferragamo Studio bag was available 2 years ago. It’s so beautiful in person. I thought it would look great with flowy dresses at garden parties.  In real life though, I don’t wear flowy dresses or go to garden parties. So I did not buy it.


----------



## sherrylynn

Cordeliere said:


> I don't know that this is fun or happy, but it is a purse thing that amuses me.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, I developed a purse crush.  It was a bag I stumbled across.    It was love at first sight.
> 
> Not that it was a bag that I would normally be interested in.   All my bag purchase mistakes have been when I have bought bags that were just too big.  I am a small bag girl.   11 inches long and 4 inches wide is my sweet spot.  This bag is 15.5 inches long.  And this bag is white.  I have 2.5 bags that are white. (One is black and white checked, but reads white.)  I don't need another white bag.  When I describe it, it sounds like a white whale.   It is a Chanel tote and was $1295.  Here it is.   It is the artistry of the gold lines that hooked me.
> 
> View attachment 5579607
> 
> 
> I realized that I imagined myself to be someone else with that bag.   I imagine myself carrying that bag on the French Rivera, while wearing white silk pajama pants and a white silk tunic.  I am walking along the beach.  The wind is blowing.  My long hair is blowing in the wind.  I have my arms extended, enjoying the wind, and my clothes are billowing. (I don't even have long hair, not to mention not having that outfit.  White is not my color).   But I am so glamorous in that spot with that bag.  Not any beach would do.  Has to be the French Rivera.
> 
> I don't need a psychotherapist to tell me that bag will not transform me into that person.   Talk about buying a bag for an imaginary life.    Don't worry.   I did not buy the bag.  But I still dream.  In my dream, I feel like Jackie O.
> 
> Anyone else own or want to own a bag that transforms them?   Bags for your imaginary life?   What is your imaginary life and what bag fits it?


This is hilarious! I do this with bags, shoes, clothes, but especially scarfs! My imaginary life is so much more fashionable than my reality.


----------



## BowieFan1971

In my imaginary life, I am extraordinarily chic and sophisticated. Timeless and elegant. I go to lunch at cute little bistros and go to the museum and cultural events. 
For me, the bag that matches that feel is the Hermes Kelly. I never planned on owning one because that is not who I get to be in real life. But I ended up with one and will never let it go. Even though I may not be that woman in daily life, there is no reason I cannot be her from time to time or bring elements of her style into my daily life. I am trying to do that because I find that it makes me feel good about how I look, which makes me feel good about myself and about aging. When my look is pulled together, I feel pulled together. So making an attempt to wear my Kelly more often is making the effort to look and feel good.


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5579936
> 
> This Ferragamo Studio bag was available 2 years ago. It’s so beautiful in person. I thought it would look great with flowy dresses at garden parties.  In real life though, I don’t wear flowy dresses or go to garden parties. So I did not buy it.


I bet this bag would cause flowers to grow in your garden without even planting them.   And it would make you the hostess with the most-ess.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> *In my imaginary life, I am extraordinarily chic and sophisticated. Timeless and elegant. I go to lunch at cute little bistros and go to the museum and cultural events.*
> For me, the bag that matches that feel is the Hermes Kelly. I never planned on owning one because that is not who I get to be in real life. But I ended up with one and will never let it go. Even though I may not be that woman in daily life, there is no reason I cannot be her from time to time or bring elements of her style into my daily life. I am trying to do that because I find that it makes me feel good about how I look, which makes me feel good about myself and about aging. When my look is pulled together, I feel pulled together. So making an attempt to wear my Kelly more often is making the effort to look and feel good.


The imaginary me wants to be friends with the imaginary you.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Anyone else own or want to own a bag that transforms them? Bags for your imaginary life? What is your imaginary life and what bag fits it?


The one I own that definitely does not go with my life is my LV stephen sprouse black and white long alma. I bought this in the LV boutique before bags even thought to go near 1K USD. It was supposed to be a hot collector item, but this line fizzled. I almost love it more bc of that. It belongs on someone taller, thinner, blonde, red nail polish manicured, who wears all black to set it off.  I did carry it once this year to a small event. It was the first time in many years. Occasionally it leaves the top shelf to be dusted. At that time I peer at it and worry the white is starting to yellow (It’s not). The hardware is solid silver color, maybe stainless? Far better than regulation LV.  I wore a charcoal leopard jacket, off the shoulder wool gabardine black top and matching gaucho pants, black boots with a little heel. I’m normally not that understated in dress. In my imaginary life, I go to fancy events and enjoy them. In my real life, I rarely go to such events, and the best part of the evening is picking what interesting combo to wear. I love fancy clothes, just not the occasions.

im honestly not sure what I want next. Im seriously thinking about the HAC ado PM, but my SA doesn’t like it for me. For DH maybe. But, my boutique ordered 40 units and received 10. The waiting list is enormous. The mens SM said she wanted one desperately, but it would never happen for her either. So, that is a no. i didn’t ask for one, and  I have trained my SAs not to ask me for what I want. They know to just present things that, by unanimous vote (SA, DH and me), work with my style and aesthetic.

 The bag I really liked when I tried it on, but of course will never ever buy is a Dior matte metallic silver alligator mens saddle bag. It triggers, not just checks, all of my boxes. matte alligator. Metallic silver. Mens saddle. I did not ask the cost, but my SA knows I will never spend this kind of money on a Dior bag. Because Dior bags lose value as soon as they leave the boutique premises. At least with Hermes or chanel, it theoretically can hold value in resale. This would be a fun understated bag for a young rock star. Like when Mick Jagger or Keith Richards was young. Or a youthful Jim Morrison in a photo shoot wearing this without a shirt. The person who owns this bag must drive a sleek, expensive sports car, stickshift, with a hard to pronounce name, like the Swedish one, very well. (like most NY denizens, I have my license, and perhaps last drove in Florida twenty five years ago).  Okay, i digress too far. But, in my imaginary life, I would ROCK this bag.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cordeliere said:


> I don't know that this is fun or happy, but it is a purse thing that amuses me.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, I developed a purse crush.  It was a bag I stumbled across.    It was love at first sight.
> 
> Not that it was a bag that I would normally be interested in.   All my bag purchase mistakes have been when I have bought bags that were just too big.  I am a small bag girl.   11 inches long and 4 inches wide is my sweet spot.  This bag is 15.5 inches long.  And this bag is white.  I have 2.5 bags that are white. (One is black and white checked, but reads white.)  I don't need another white bag.  When I describe it, it sounds like a white whale.   It is a Chanel tote and was $1295.  Here it is.   It is the artistry of the gold lines that hooked me.
> 
> View attachment 5579607
> 
> 
> I realized that I imagined myself to be someone else with that bag.   I imagine myself carrying that bag on the French Rivera, while wearing white silk pajama pants and a white silk tunic.  I am walking along the beach.  The wind is blowing.  My long hair is blowing in the wind.  I have my arms extended, enjoying the wind, and my clothes are billowing. (I don't even have long hair, not to mention not having that outfit.  White is not my color).   But I am so glamorous in that spot with that bag.  Not any beach would do.  Has to be the French Rivera.
> 
> I don't need a psychotherapist to tell me that bag will not transform me into that person.   Talk about buying a bag for an imaginary life.    Don't worry.   I did not buy the bag.  But I still dream.  In my dream, I feel like Jackie O.
> 
> Anyone else own or want to own a bag that transforms them?   Bags for your imaginary life?   What is your imaginary life and what bag fits it?


I loved this post! Of the 4 new bags I bought this year, 2 of them are my “fancy bags” that I only carry for lunch and dinner dates, girl’s nights out or when I get the chance to go shopping or run errands by myself (sans little human). So I’ve realized that I don’t need more fancy bags anytime soon because I don’t have nearly as many occasions for them as I wish I did. So now my test for whether or not I’ll buy a new bag is if I’d be okay with throwing it in the basket of our stroller with the diaper bag, or if I’d be okay with my toddler kicking it around when I carry him on my hip. For both of my fancy bags, those are a big a nope! 

Fancy bags in action:


----------



## Cordeliere

sherrylynn said:


> This is hilarious! I do this with bags, shoes, clothes, but especially scarfs! My imaginary life is so much more fashionable than my reality.


I am glad to hear that someone besides me thinks this is funny.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> The bag I really liked when I tried it on, but of course will never ever buy is a Dior matte metallic silver alligator mens saddle bag. It triggers, not just checks, all of my boxes. matte alligator. Metallic silver. Mens saddle. I did no *The person who owns this bag must drive a sleek, expensive sports car, stickshift, with a hard to pronounce name, like the Swedish one, very well*. (like most NY denizens, I have my license, and perhaps last drove in Florida twenty five years ago).  Okay, i digress too far. But, in my imaginary life, I would ROCK this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579982


Your imaginary life is so exotic.   It makes me realize how impoverished my imaginary life is.   There are no exotic cars in mine.  How am I going to get to the beach on the French Rivera?


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Your imaginary life is so exotic.   It makes me realize how impoverished my imaginary life is.   There are no exotic cars in mine.  How am I going to get to the beach on the French Rivera?


Ha, that  bag is so far out of my reality, that it’s not even my imaginary life. Young (successful) male rock star with a tragic or drug fueled life


----------



## Cordeliere

JVSXOXO said:


> I loved this post! Of the 4 new bags I bought this year, 2 of them are my “fancy bags” that I only carry for lunch and dinner dates, girl’s nights out or when I get the chance to go shopping or run errands by myself (sans little human). So I’ve realized that I don’t need more fancy bags anytime soon because I don’t have nearly as many occasions for them as I wish I did. So now my test for whether or not I’ll buy a new bag is if I’d be okay with throwing it in the basket of our stroller with the diaper bag, or if I’d be okay with my toddler kicking it around when I carry him on my hip. For both of my fancy bags, those are a big a nope!
> 
> Fancy bags in action:
> View attachment 5579997


Before you began participating in this thread, we all discussed how the pandemic changed our lives.   Bags we used to wear to "events" gather dust as they just don't go with our sweats.   Our purse brains have to re-adjust to our current lives.   The sad thing is, while events have returned, my energy to go to them has not.  I believe that life will come back though.  I have no guilt about giving those bags a rest.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> I am way behind and will have to catch up later but for now: adventure pursing!!!
> 
> Polene mini Neuf in the fjords of Norway.
> 
> View attachment 5579689


Are you there now???


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## ElainePG

Popping in to post my July stats. It's been an up-to-my-eyeballs month … will try to be more active on this thread in August. 
I miss all of you! 

*July Stats:*
Bags in: 0
Bags out: 0
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 0
Bags carried: 10
Scarves worn: 6

*YTD Stats as of August 1:*
Bags in: 3
Bags out: 9
SLGs in: 0
SLGs out: 1


----------



## whateve

July stats
0 bags in
0 bags out
1 SLGs in
2 SLGs out 

YTD stats
2 bags in
1 bags out
6 SLGs in
9 SLGs out

One of the bags I bought last month I ended up returning, so I'm at 2 bags in for the year. When I went to the store to return it, I bought a purse charm.

I carried 14 bags this month. I'm concentrating on summer colors. I've been carrying mostly small crossbody bags. I haven't been reaching for the bigger bags.

In my fantasy life, I am the perfect hostess. I wear a long flowing dress and have wavy blonde hair. I bought a long dress on Amazon that makes me feel like this person until I look in the mirror and realize that I look short and frumpy. I try not to look in the mirror so I can believe I look sleek and sophisticated.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> In my fantasy life, I am the perfect hostess. I wear a long flowing dress and have wavy blonde hair. I bought a long dress on Amazon that makes me feel like this person until I look in the mirror and realize that I look short and frumpy.* I try not to look in the mirror so I can believe I look sleek and sophisticated.*


Perfect hostess.  Nice.  Excellent strategy re the mirror.   I am actually sort of happy that my near vision is getting so bad, so I can imagine my face looks the same as it used to.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cordeliere said:


> Before you began participating in this thread, we all discussed how the pandemic changed our lives.   Bags we used to wear to "events" gather dust as they just don't go with our sweats.   Our purse brains have to re-adjust to our current lives.   The sad thing is, while events have returned, my energy to go to them has not.  I believe that life will come back though.  I have no guilt about giving those bags a rest.


You’ve put it perfectly - I guess it’s taken my “purse brain” a little longer to catch up to my current life circumstances. I look forward to life normalizing eventually, although that does still seem painfully far away.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> I don't know that this is fun or happy, but it is a purse thing that amuses me.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, I developed a purse crush.  It was a bag I stumbled across.    It was love at first sight.
> 
> Not that it was a bag that I would normally be interested in.   All my bag purchase mistakes have been when I have bought bags that were just too big.  I am a small bag girl.   11 inches long and 4 inches wide is my sweet spot.  This bag is 15.5 inches long.  And this bag is white.  I have 2.5 bags that are white. (One is black and white checked, but reads white.)  I don't need another white bag.  When I describe it, it sounds like a white whale.   It is a Chanel tote and was $1295.  Here it is.   It is the artistry of the gold lines that hooked me.
> 
> View attachment 5579607
> 
> 
> I realized that I imagined myself to be someone else with that bag.   I imagine myself carrying that bag on the French Rivera, while wearing white silk pajama pants and a white silk tunic.  I am walking along the beach.  The wind is blowing.  My long hair is blowing in the wind.  I have my arms extended, enjoying the wind, and my clothes are billowing. (I don't even have long hair, not to mention not having that outfit.  White is not my color).   But I am so glamorous in that spot with that bag.  Not any beach would do.  Has to be the French Rivera.
> 
> I don't need a psychotherapist to tell me that bag will not transform me into that person.   Talk about buying a bag for an imaginary life.    Don't worry.   I did not buy the bag.  But I still dream.  In my dream, I feel like Jackie O.
> 
> Anyone else own or want to own a bag that transforms them?   Bags for your imaginary life?   What is your imaginary life and what bag fits it?


Just what I needed to remind me I can use my imagination and transport my mind elsewhere. Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I am way behind and will have to catch up later but for now: adventure pursing!!!
> 
> Polene mini Neuf in the fjords of Norway.
> 
> View attachment 5579689


Gorgeous bag and view!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Started painting my basement this week. Trim is done, now working on the walls. I have a scheme and gameplan…to take advantage of the decent amount of natural light and maximize it, I am going to go for a coastal chic without any nautical/beach references. Off white, sandy beige, light blue. Happy but relaxing. A place to breathe. Sheer whitewash the furniture and brick fireplace. The intention is it will hopefully be a great place for my son and the foster kid/s to hang and entertain friends. TV, games, crafts. I want this to be the place the kids come to so I can know who my kids are hanging with and where they are. I am excited for how it will turn out.


What an exciting adventure you will be going on. The basement sounds like it will be soothing to all who come there.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> The one I own that definitely does not go with my life is my LV stephen sprouse black and white long alma. I bought this in the LV boutique before bags even thought to go near 1K USD. It was supposed to be a hot collector item, but this line fizzled. I almost love it more bc of that. It belongs on someone taller, thinner, blonde, red nail polish manicured, who wears all black to set it off.  I did carry it once this year to a small event. It was the first time in many years. Occasionally it leaves the top shelf to be dusted. At that time I peer at it and worry the white is starting to yellow (It’s not). The hardware is solid silver color, maybe stainless? Far better than regulation LV.  I wore a charcoal leopard jacket, off the shoulder wool gabardine black top and matching gaucho pants, black boots with a little heel. I’m normally not that understated in dress. In my imaginary life, I go to fancy events and enjoy them. In my real life, I rarely go to such events, and the best part of the evening is picking what interesting combo to wear. I love fancy clothes, just not the occasions.
> 
> im honestly not sure what I want next. Im seriously thinking about the HAC ado PM, but my SA doesn’t like it for me. For DH maybe. But, my boutique ordered 40 units and received 10. The waiting list is enormous. The mens SM said she wanted one desperately, but it would never happen for her either. So, that is a no. i didn’t ask for one, and  I have trained my SAs not to ask me for what I want. They know to just present things that, by unanimous vote (SA, DH and me), work with my style and aesthetic.
> 
> The bag I really liked when I tried it on, but of course will never ever buy is a Dior matte metallic silver alligator mens saddle bag. It triggers, not just checks, all of my boxes. matte alligator. Metallic silver. Mens saddle. I did not ask the cost, but my SA knows I will never spend this kind of money on a Dior bag. Because Dior bags lose value as soon as they leave the boutique premises. At least with Hermes or chanel, it theoretically can hold value in resale. This would be a fun understated bag for a young rock star. Like when Mick Jagger or Keith Richards was young. Or a youthful Jim Morrison in a photo shoot wearing this without a shirt. The person who owns this bag must drive a sleek, expensive sports car, stickshift, with a hard to pronounce name, like the Swedish one, very well. (like most NY denizens, I have my license, and perhaps last drove in Florida twenty five years ago).  Okay, i digress too far. But, in my imaginary life, I would ROCK this bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579982


It does look amazing on you. You can rock this very easily.


----------



## lill_canele

_July Stats:_

Bags in = 0; Bags out = 0
SLGs in = 0; SLGs out = 0

Bags used: 11/12 (a record for this year, this thread has really kept me accountable! )

Other things in: A few summer pieces (2 jumpsuits, 1 dress), and 2 pairs of heels (CL and SL)



dcooney4 said:


> It's been a stressful week. Anyone have something fun or happy to share?


I took a nap with my dog on the couch. He's usually very hyper and can't sit still (2 years and 3 months old), so he was very good that day and either napped next to me or on top of me (but he was super warm! a little heater). Then my husband called him away to give him a treat. But then he came back and decided that the most optimal way to get back onto the couch was to jump on top of my chest!  You can image how I woke up lol. We had a good laugh and fell back asleep again. 



Cordeliere said:


> Anyone else own or want to own a bag that transforms them?   Bags for your imaginary life?   What is your imaginary life and what bag fits it?


Not sure about bags, but for clothes, yes! My imaginary life is going to a lot of high end events and dressing in beautiful RTW or even an haute couture piece!  Would love to go to all the haute couture fashion week shows as well! 



880 said:


> The bag I really liked when I tried it on, but of course will never ever buy is a Dior matte metallic silver alligator mens saddle bag. It triggers, not just checks, all of my boxes. matte alligator. Metallic silver. Mens saddle. I did not ask the cost, but my SA knows I will never spend this kind of money on a Dior bag. Because Dior bags lose value as soon as they leave the boutique premises. At least with Hermes or chanel, it theoretically can hold value in resale. This would be a fun understated bag for a young rock star. Like when Mick Jagger or Keith Richards was young. Or a youthful Jim Morrison in a photo shoot wearing this without a shirt. The person who owns this bag must drive a *sleek, expensive sports car, stickshift, with a hard to pronounce name*, like the Swedish one, very well. (like most NY denizens, I have my license, and perhaps last drove in Florida twenty five years ago).  Okay, i digress too far. But, in my imaginary life, I would ROCK this bag.


Hahaha, that's me too! With the super car. But I could never drive a supercar. I don't trust myself lol. I'm happy to be a shotgun passenger in one though!  And stickshifts aren't for me. My husband said they're pretty easy once you get used to it, but I'm like....meh, I'll pass.


----------



## ElainePG

whateve said:


> In my fantasy life, I am the perfect hostess. I wear a long flowing dress and have wavy blonde hair. I bought a long dress on Amazon that makes me feel like this person until I look in the mirror and realize that I look short and frumpy. I try not to look in the mirror so I can believe I look sleek and sophisticated.


This cracked me up! In my fantasy life I am 5" taller than I actually am (I'm 5 feet tall). A few years ago I did a good self-analysis: what to wear when you're (face it) short. Now I don't scare myself quite as much when I look in my full-length mirror!


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Jereni said:


> I am way behind and will have to catch up later but for now: adventure pursing!!!
> 
> Polene mini Neuf in the fjords of Norway.
> 
> View attachment 5579689


Oh wow! A fellow Norwegian Polene lover?  
I always look out for Polenes in the wild but I haven't seen any in Norway (mostly Trondheim) so far.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Here are my July stats. I somehow slipped another bag in yesterday …oops!  But I do think that I have a bag for every occasion now and I don’t really need to look out for anything else, even though it’s always so fun to shop around.

Bags In: 2
Bags Out: 1
SLGs: No change

I sold my Marc Jacobs WOC because it was just too small for me and I knew I wouldn’t reach for it again. I bought a Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody and a Coach Cassie 19. It’s my first white bag and I don’t plan to baby it, so we’ll see how this goes! They said I could always bring my bags in for free leather care at the boutique so that does give me some peace of mind. I don’t wear much denim, which is what the SA said would be the biggest stain risk.







What I wore this month:
Tory Burch Lee Radziwill Petite Double Bag
Rebecca Minkoff Edie Top Handle
Tory Burch Quilted Kira Top Handle
Coach Cassie 19


----------



## dcooney4

July Stats
3 Bags in 
2 Bags out
1 slg in 
0 slg out


----------



## lill_canele

whateve said:


> In my fantasy life, I am the perfect hostess. I wear a long flowing dress and *have wavy blonde hair. *I bought a long dress on Amazon that makes me feel like this person until I look in the mirror and realize that I look short and frumpy. I try not to look in the mirror so I can believe I look sleek and sophisticated.



Reminds me of my fantasy hair-self LOL. I used to grow hair all that way down to my bum because I imagined the days that I would curl and style my hair into beautiful waves or curls~ 
The reality was, it never ever happened. I was too lazy.   And curling very long hair is a workout! The only time I tried to do it my arm got stiff and tired, and I was barely halfway.  I was like...forget it. I was using a ridiculous amount of hair conditioner as well lol.


----------



## dcooney4

lill_canele said:


> _July Stats:_
> 
> Bags in = 0; Bags out = 0
> SLGs in = 0; SLGs out = 0
> 
> Bags used: 11/12 (a record for this year, this thread has really kept me accountable! )
> 
> Other things in: A few summer pieces (2 jumpsuits, 1 dress), and 2 pairs of heels (CL and SL)
> 
> 
> I took a nap with my dog on the couch. He's usually very hyper and can't sit still (2 years and 3 months old), so he was very good that day and either napped next to me or on top of me (but he was super warm! a little heater). Then my husband called him away to give him a treat. But then he came back and decided that the most optimal way to get back onto the couch was to jump on top of my chest!  You can image how I woke up lol. We had a good laugh and fell back asleep again.
> 
> 
> Not sure about bags, but for clothes, yes! My imaginary life is going to a lot of high end events and dressing in beautiful RTW or even an haute couture piece!  Would love to go to all the haute couture fashion week shows as well!
> 
> 
> Hahaha, that's me too! With the super car. But I could never drive a supercar. I don't trust myself lol. I'm happy to be a shotgun passenger in one though!  And stickshifts aren't for me. My husband said they're pretty easy once you get used to it, but I'm like....meh, I'll pass.


Your sounds like a funny guy.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> Are you there now???



Yes I am! Until Friday. 



dcooney4 said:


> Gorgeous bag and view!



Thank you!



PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Oh wow! A fellow Norwegian Polene lover?
> I always look out for Polenes in the wild but I haven't seen any in Norway (mostly Trondheim) so far.



!!! I wish, but I’m an American just here on holiday. We are down in the fjord region.


----------



## Jereni

Adventure pursing part 2! Also fjords.


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Jereni said:


> Yes I am! Until Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> !!! I wish, but I’m an American just here on holiday. We are down in the fjord region.


Welcome! 
Unfortunately the weather has been pretty awful this summer, but I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## BowieFan1971

JVSXOXO said:


> Here are my July stats. I somehow slipped another bag in yesterday …oops!  But I do think that I have a bag for every occasion now and I don’t really need to look out for anything else, even though it’s always so fun to shop around.
> 
> Bags In: 2
> Bags Out: 1
> SLGs: No change
> 
> I sold my Marc Jacobs WOC because it was just too small for me and I knew I wouldn’t reach for it again. I bought a Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody and a Coach Cassie 19. It’s my first white bag and I don’t plan to baby it, so we’ll see how this goes! They said I could always bring my bags in for free leather care at the boutique so that does give me some peace of mind. I don’t wear much denim, which is what the SA said would be the biggest stain risk.
> 
> View attachment 5580450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580449
> 
> 
> What I wore this month:
> Tory Burch Lee Radziwill Petite Double Bag
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Top Handle
> Tory Burch Quilted Kira Top Handle
> Coach Cassie 19


I love the Cassie…such a simple but pretty bag! And it looks great in white!


----------



## Jereni

PlaneJaneWithATwist said:


> Welcome!
> Unfortunately the weather has been pretty awful this summer, but I hope you enjoy your stay



We’ve really lucked out so far. First three days were sunny (Oslo and Bergen). Had some serious clouds and then light rain in Geiranger but today has been gorgeous. Went on the skylift in Loen!


----------



## JVSXOXO

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the Cassie…such a simple but pretty bag! And it looks great in white!


It really is beautiful in both sizes. I wish the 19 had an attached top handle like the regular size but that wasn’t a deal breaker for me. The new red shade that the 19 comes in is nice too. A little too bold for me, but it looked great on the shelf.


----------



## BowieFan1971

lill_canele said:


> Reminds me of my fantasy hair-self LOL. I used to grow hair all that way down to my bum because I imagined the days that I would curl and style my hair into beautiful waves or curls~
> The reality was, it never ever happened. I was too lazy.   And curling very long hair is a workout! The only time I tried to do it my arm got stiff and tired, and I was barely halfway.  I was like...forget it. I was using a ridiculous amount of hair conditioner as well lol.


That’s why I love short hair. Never get split ends because they are cut off before they split. Styling involves towel drying my hair, getting a dab of styling cream to tame flyaways, finger comb it in while directing my hair,  tousle it a bit for volume on top and I’m done! I don’t even use a brush. But while daily maintenance is a snap, for it to work and look good, you need a good cut from a stylist who appreciates short hair, listens and works with your hair texture. I can tell you, easier said than done. I am lucky to have found one. She takes an hour to cut my hair…on short hair, a quarter inch makes a big difference, so precision matters.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s why I love short hair. Never get split ends because they are cut off before they split. Styling involves towel drying my hair, getting a dab of styling cream to tame flyaways, finger comb it in while directing my hair,  tousle it a bit for volume on top and I’m done! I don’t even use a brush. But while daily maintenance is a snap, for it to work and look good, you need a good cut from a stylist who appreciates short hair, listens and works with your hair texture. I can tell you, easier said than done. I am lucky to have found one. She takes an hour to cut my hair…on short hair, a quarter inch makes a big difference, so precision matters.


When I was a child, my mom never let me have long hair so when I got older, I always wanted it long. Now I realize it is easier for me to care for a little longer than short. I have wild curls that need the weight of longer hair to keep them tamed. When my hair was shorter, I had to straighten it all the time. I have never been able to grow my hair very long. It's just a few inches past my shoulders but looks shorter because of the curl.


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> _July Stats:_
> 
> Bags in = 0; Bags out = 0
> SLGs in = 0; SLGs out = 0
> 
> Bags used: 11/12 (a record for this year, this thread has really kept me accountable! )
> 
> Other things in: A few summer pieces (2 jumpsuits, 1 dress), and 2 pairs of heels (CL and SL)
> 
> 
> I took a nap with my dog on the couch. He's usually very hyper and can't sit still (2 years and 3 months old), so he was very good that day and either napped next to me or on top of me (but he was super warm! a little heater). Then my husband called him away to give him a treat. But then he came back and decided that the most optimal way to get back onto the couch was to jump on top of my chest!  You can image how I woke up lol. We had a good laugh and fell back asleep again.
> 
> 
> Not sure about bags, but for clothes, yes! My imaginary life is going to a lot of high end events and dressing in beautiful RTW or even an haute couture piece!  Would love to go to all the haute couture fashion week shows as well!
> 
> 
> Hahaha, that's me too! With the super car. But I could never drive a supercar. I don't trust myself lol. I'm happy to be a shotgun passenger in one though!  And stickshifts aren't for me. My husband said they're pretty easy once you get used to it, but I'm like....meh, I'll pass.


I love stick shifts. I don't think I was a very good driver until I learned to drive stick. You feel more in control. I used to drive one in San Francisco on all the hills.


----------



## lill_canele

whateve said:


> I love stick shifts. I don't think I was a very good driver until I learned to drive stick.* You feel more in control*. I used to drive one in San Francisco on all the hills.


Haha, my husband said the same thing! I think it is a useful skill to have for sure


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> We’ve really lucked out so far. First three days were sunny (Oslo and Bergen). Had some serious clouds and then light rain in Geiranger but today has been gorgeous. Went on the skylift in Loen!
> 
> View attachment 5580514


OMG.  This is beautiful.   I think you need a new bag that is the color of the water just to remind you of this trip.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> When I was a child, my mom never let me have long hair so when I got older, I always wanted it long. Now I realize it is easier for me to care for a little longer than short. I have wild curls that need the weight of longer hair to keep them tamed. When my hair was shorter, I had to straighten it all the time. I have never been able to grow my hair very long. It's just a few inches past my shoulders but looks shorter because of the curl.


I have seen some super cute cuts for short curly hair….


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> That’s why I love short hair. Never get split ends because they are cut off before they split. Styling involves towel drying my hair, getting a dab of styling cream to tame flyaways, finger comb it in while directing my hair,  tousle it a bit for volume on top and I’m done! I don’t even use a brush. But while daily maintenance is a snap, for it to work and look good, you need a good cut from a stylist who appreciates short hair, listens and works with your hair texture. I can tell you, easier said than done. I am lucky to have found one. She takes an hour to cut my hair…on short hair, a quarter inch makes a big difference, so precision matters.


I have very short hair like you and I couldn’t agree more! My hairdresser has always said that short hair is more difficult to cut/style than long hair. It also takes more upkeep. But it is really easy to work with on the daily! I do blow dry, but for less than a minute; it helps mine stand up. And my hair just doesn’t do much else, so… Short it is!


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> I have very short hair like you and I couldn’t agree more! My hairdresser has always said that short hair is more difficult to cut/style than long hair. It also takes more upkeep. But it is really easy to work with on the daily! I do blow dry, but for less than a minute; it helps mine stand up. And my hair just doesn’t do much else, so… Short it is!


I had short hair since my teens with the exception of a few years in my 30’s. Then I had a short bob that ended even with the top of my jaw for most of that time. I had to flat iron it daily for it to look its best. I let it grow to my shoulders but wore it in a ponytail all the time because I really don’t like the feel of hair on my neck, even in winter. I figured since I was wearing it up all the time, I might as well cut it off. Been this way for over 10 years and I have no interest in growing it out again. Plus short hair highlights my eyes and cheekbones, while long hair pulls my face down and makes my nose look big.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have seen some super cute cuts for short curly hair….


I've tried. My hair never curls the right directions and bangs are a complete fail.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> I had short hair since my teens with the exception of a few years in my 30’s. Then I had a short bob that ended even with the top of my jaw for most of that time. I had to flat iron it daily for it to look its best. I let it grow to my shoulders but wore it in a ponytail all the time because I really don’t like the feel of hair on my neck, even in winter. I figured since I was wearing it up all the time, I might as well cut it off. Been this way for over 10 years and I have no interest in growing it out again. Plus short hair highlights my eyes and cheekbones, while long hair pulls my face down and makes my nose look big.


My hair is thin, so it doesn’t do much. My hairstylist convinced me to go short more than 20 years ago and I haven’t looked back. It’s gotten progressively shorter over the years, but everyone who comments on it says they couldn’t see me with any other cut. So while I would love long, flowing hair in my fantasy life (partly to address @Cordeliere ’s question), it’s not going to happen! As for bag and clothes in my fantasy life, I waffle between boho chic and a more sleek, NYC style. I can pull off the latter better than the former. I would love endless time every day to get dressed and fun places to go, but then reality sets in. I love when we visit Vegas and stay at Wynn/Encore because I’m more in my preferred element. At home I’m just a ball of stress trying to get through the work week and waiting on Friday to arrive (since I load all of my work hours into Monday through Thursday).


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> My hair is thin, so it doesn’t do much. My hairstylist convinced me to go short more than 20 years ago and I haven’t looked back. It’s gotten progressively shorter over the years, but everyone who comments on it says they couldn’t see me with any other cut. So while I would love long, flowing hair in my fantasy life (partly to address @Cordeliere ’s question), it’s not going to happen! As for bag and clothes in my fantasy life, I waffle between boho chic and a more sleek, NYC style. I can pull off the latter better than the former. I would love endless time every day to get dressed and fun places to go, but then reality sets in. I love when we visit Vegas and stay at Wynn/Encore because I’m more in my preferred element. At home I’m just a ball of stress trying to get through the work week and waiting on Friday to arrive (since I load all of my work hours into Monday through Thursday).


What do you like about the Wynn/Encore?   I have never stayed there.

Would it transform me into my fantasy self? (no beach is ok).


----------



## baghabitz34

July stats:
I did not succeed with the no buy/slow buy July plan. Bought several pairs of sneakers as I look forward to fall & cooler weather. Always find too many things I like in the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
3 bags in: another Fleuron Swann, medium size, brown vegetable tanned smooth leather; Coach Katy in marine; Polene Cyme mini in lilac
0 bags out
Used 13 different bags, including this Brahmin.


It was on the bags to possibly cut list. But using it the past few days made me remember how functional it is. Will definitely start using it more.


The Swann & the Katy


The Cyme


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> July stats:
> I did not succeed with the no buy/slow buy July plan. Bought several pairs of sneakers as I look forward to fall & cooler weather. Always find too many things I like in the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
> 3 bags in: another Fleuron Swann, medium size, brown vegetable tanned smooth leather; Coach Katy in marine; Polene Cyme mini in lilac
> 0 bags out
> Used 13 different bags, including this Brahmin.
> View attachment 5580615
> 
> It was on the bags to possibly cut list. But using it the past few days made me remember how functional it is. Will definitely start using it more.
> View attachment 5580617
> 
> The Swann & the Katy
> View attachment 5580618
> 
> The Cyme


I'm considering getting another Brahmin. They have some pretty colorways.


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> What do you like about the Wynn/Encore?   I have never stayed there.
> 
> Would it transform me into my fantasy self? (no beach is ok).


It’s at an end of the Strip, if you will, so tends to be quieter than, say, Bellagio. It has luxury shopping and lots of it. The music is always spot on. Restaurants are really good. And bag spotting is heavenly! I’m always pointing out bags to DH; he’s the one who comments about me being in my element.  I’m not sure staying there turns me into my fantasy self, but I definitely feel very me, the me I would like to be in my fantasy life, when I’m there. Maybe it’s just vacation goggles?


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> July stats:
> I did not succeed with the no buy/slow buy July plan. Bought several pairs of sneakers as I look forward to fall & cooler weather. Always find too many things I like in the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
> 3 bags in: another Fleuron Swann, medium size, brown vegetable tanned smooth leather; Coach Katy in marine; Polene Cyme mini in lilac
> 0 bags out
> Used 13 different bags, including this Brahmin.
> View attachment 5580615
> 
> It was on the bags to possibly cut list. But using it the past few days made me remember how functional it is. Will definitely start using it more.
> View attachment 5580617
> 
> The Swann & the Katy
> View attachment 5580618
> 
> The Cyme


The Brahmin is a very pretty color.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> It’s at an end of the Strip, if you will, so tends to be quieter than, say, Bellagio. It has luxury shopping and lots of it. The music is always spot on. Restaurants are really good. And bag spotting is heavenly! I’m always pointing out bags to DH; he’s the one who comments about me being in my element.  I’m not sure staying there turns me into my fantasy self, but I definitely feel very me, the me I would like to be in my fantasy life, when I’m there. Maybe it’s just vacation goggles?


I don't think we've ever been there. DH likes the poker at Bellagio. I used to walk up and down the strip but now I can't walk as far. Just walking from Bellagio through the Forum Shoppes and back is about 5 miles. I'll take a cab to the mall or the outlets. We usually eat off the strip.This isn't my fantasy life at all. I love the shopping and restaurants but hate the traffic and crowds.


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> It’s at an end of the Strip, if you will, so tends to be quieter than, say, Bellagio.* It has luxury shopping and lots of it. *The music is always spot on. Restaurants are really good. *And bag spotting is heavenly!* I’m always pointing out bags to DH; he’s the one who comments about me being in my element.  I’m not sure staying there turns me into my fantasy self, but I definitely feel very me, the me I would like to be in my fantasy life, when I’m there. Maybe it’s just vacation goggles?


That sounds good and fun.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> I don't think we've ever been there. DH likes the poker at Bellagio. I used to walk up and down the strip but now I can't walk as far. Just walking from Bellagio through the Forum Shoppes and back is about 5 miles. I'll take a cab to the mall or the outlets. We usually eat off the strip.This isn't my fantasy life at all. I love the shopping and restaurants but hate the traffic and crowds.


It’s a beautiful resort! Next time you’re at the mall, its just a short walk across a sky bridge. I live in the DC area, which is known for its outrageous traffic, so Vegas has never seemed too bad to me. The crowds can be bad at peak times, but we try not to travel there then. It’s the same reason I avoid the Mall in DC during the summer: Too many tourists. (For those less familiar, the Mall in DC is a two-mile stretch with the U.S. Capitol at one end and the Washington Monument/Lincoln Memorial at the other. It’s lined by several of the Smithsonian Museums on each side. Despite the name, it is not a shopping destination!)


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> That sounds good and fun.


If I had a dollar for every Hermes bag I spotted alone, I could gamble in the High Limit area! It’s the only place I’ve ever seen a Himalaya Birkin in the wild. I simply stopped and stared. The owner was headed into the Hermes boutique (of course).


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I don't think we've ever been there. DH likes the poker at Bellagio. I used to walk up and down the strip but now I can't walk as far. Just walking from Bellagio through the Forum Shoppes and back is about 5 miles. I'll take a cab to the mall or the outlets. We usually eat off the strip.*This isn't my fantasy life at all.* I love the shopping and restaurants but hate the traffic and crowds.


My first time in a casino was on a cruise (almost 40 years ago).  It was a stop in the Bahamas.   The people in this casino were beautiful and dressed very elegantly.  That was what I thought casinos were like.  When I got my first convertible we drove to Vegas from CA.  I was imagining how cool it would be to drive down the strip with the top down.   The traffic jam in the desert on the way there sucked.  The strip was gridlocked.   Nearly got in a fist to cuffs with a guy over a parking place.  DH bailed me out.  Found many people in tacky clothes behaving in tacky ways.  It was not what I imagined.    I am still wishing for a James Bond style casino.  

I hear you about the walking.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> July stats:
> I did not succeed with the no buy/slow buy July plan. Bought several pairs of sneakers as I look forward to fall & cooler weather. Always find too many things I like in the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
> 3 bags in: another Fleuron Swann, medium size, brown vegetable tanned smooth leather; Coach Katy in marine; Polene Cyme mini in lilac
> 0 bags out
> Used 13 different bags, including this Brahmin.
> View attachment 5580615
> 
> It was on the bags to possibly cut list. But using it the past few days made me remember how functional it is. Will definitely start using it more.
> View attachment 5580617
> 
> The Swann & the Katy
> View attachment 5580618
> 
> The Cyme


I love the design and color of the Fleuron Swann, could definitely see getting one for myself; Coach Katy in marine- that color is stunning! Thinking about getting a pale aqua bag. It is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> My first time in a casino was on a cruise (almost 40 years ago).  It was a stop in the Bahamas.   The people in this casino were beautiful and dressed very elegantly.  That was what I thought casinos were like.  When I got my first convertible we drove to Vegas from CA.  I was imagining how cool it would be to drive down the strip with the top down.   The traffic jam in the desert on the way there sucked.  The strip was gridlocked.   Nearly got in a fist to cuffs with a guy over a parking place.  DH bailed me out.  Found many people in tacky clothes behaving in tacky ways.  It was not what I imagined.    I am still wishing for a James Bond style casino.
> 
> I hear you about the walking.


Las Vegas never appealed to me as a place to visit. I hate hot weather, don’t gamble, don’t drink, DH does not dance, glitz is not my style, and loud noise/bright lights/hyper atmospheres/traffic/crowds make me irritable/cranky. While bag spotting sounds fun, it’s not enough to fly across the country for….


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> OMG.  This is beautiful.   I think you need a new bag that is the color of the water just to remind you of this trip.



Hahha I like the way you think!!! I would love a bag in this colorway, aqua/teal is my favorite color. 



baghabitz34 said:


> July stats:
> I did not succeed with the no buy/slow buy July plan. Bought several pairs of sneakers as I look forward to fall & cooler weather. Always find too many things I like in the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
> 3 bags in: another Fleuron Swann, medium size, brown vegetable tanned smooth leather; Coach Katy in marine; Polene Cyme mini in lilac
> 0 bags out
> Used 13 different bags, including this Brahmin.
> View attachment 5580615
> 
> It was on the bags to possibly cut list. But using it the past few days made me remember how functional it is. Will definitely start using it more.
> View attachment 5580617
> 
> The Swann & the Katy
> View attachment 5580618
> 
> The Cyme



Love your new bags! The color on that Coach is LOVELY. And the Fleuron is such a unique, elegant shape. And you know I love your Cyme…


----------



## PlaneJaneWithATwist

Jereni said:


> We’ve really lucked out so far. First three days were sunny (Oslo and Bergen). Had some serious clouds and then light rain in Geiranger but today has been gorgeous. Went on the skylift in Loen!
> 
> View attachment 5580514


So happy to hear! 
Beautiful photo


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Las Vegas never appealed to me as a place to visit. I hate hot weather, don’t gamble, don’t drink, DH does not dance, glitz is not my style, and loud noise/bright lights/hyper atmospheres/traffic/crowds make me irritable/cranky. While bag spotting sounds fun, it’s not enough to fly across the country for….


I don't mind hot weather but the rest of it is true for me. The only reason we go there so often is because it is close. These days when we are there is about the only time I shop in person. DH likes to gamble and we both love gourmet food. We get antsy staying at home so want to go somewhere. Often we go other places too but Las Vegas is usually the first stop on the way to somewhere else.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> July stats:
> I did not succeed with the no buy/slow buy July plan. Bought several pairs of sneakers as I look forward to fall & cooler weather. Always find too many things I like in the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.
> 3 bags in: another Fleuron Swann, medium size, brown vegetable tanned smooth leather; Coach Katy in marine; Polene Cyme mini in lilac
> 0 bags out
> Used 13 different bags, including this Brahmin.
> View attachment 5580615
> 
> It was on the bags to possibly cut list. But using it the past few days made me remember how functional it is. Will definitely start using it more.
> View attachment 5580617
> 
> The Swann & the Katy
> View attachment 5580618
> 
> The Cyme


Beautiful bags! congrats!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Las Vegas never appealed to me as a place to visit. I hate hot weather, don’t gamble, don’t drink, DH does not dance, glitz is not my style, and loud noise/bright lights/hyper atmospheres/traffic/crowds make me irritable/cranky. While bag spotting sounds fun, it’s not enough to fly across the country for….


I don’t gamble either. But we like to go for the shows & various attractions.
If you go later in the year, the weather is ok. We went one year in November & the weather was comfortable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cordeliere said:


> I found my unicorn! It is a Hermes Vibrato Picotin 18cm in orange and cyclamen. Vibrato is made of slices of chevre leather dyed in various colors. It has a sort of suede like feel. Each vibrato bag is unique in its stripes. The inside of mine is cyclamen chevre. I have always wanted a bag with a contrast interior. I love orange and purple as a color combination. Finding that particular combination is what made the hunt so long.
> 
> Some of you may remember when I told the story of seeing this bag at the Paris flea market in 2017. Vibrato was not anything I had ever considered, so I didn’t pounce on it. I brought DH back the next day to see it, but by then it was on hold for Baby Jane Holzer, one of Worhal’s muses. I always felt Baby Jane stole my bag. I have been looking for one since then. DH has been obsessed with this bag since then. He loved it and periodically grouses about how he wants me to have that bag.
> 
> About 3 months ago, DH was feeling very loving and told me he wanted to buy me a purse. He has never bought me a bag before. I told him it was going to be expensive. I figured this bag would come around someday, and it would be the most expensive on my targeted acquisition list. I have purchased two less expensive bags in the last couple of months. No point in letting him off cheap, especially since he wants this bag more than I do. When this bag came up, I showed him. His reaction was “wow that is expensive, but it is your money.” To which I said, “Oh no, this is the purse you are buying me to fulfill your desire to buy me a bag.” He manned up and I have the bag.
> 
> Now that it has arrived, he is so proud of it. He asked me to take pictures of it so he can email his friends. I asked him why he loves it so. He thinks it is me. Ok—so what about it is me? He answered, it is colorful, fun, whimsical, and energetic. I am so touched by his response. This is a very special bag for me.
> 
> I have carried it a few times. It is as light as a feather. It functions like a micro tote that is arm carry. I don’t carry much. Two card holders, a phone (which is not in pic because it is taking the pic), and my keys. It functions better than I expected, which is good, because given that it is such a touching gift, I need to show my appreciation by using it. Good thing that I love it.  When I am not carrying it, we just sit around and look at it.  The pictures just don't do justice to the colors.
> 
> View attachment 5440789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440791
> 
> 
> Below is the seller's image which shows the colors better.  Sorry it is so huge.
> View attachment 5440793


I love love love this bag!!!!!
I love your love story even more!! It brought tears. 
I want to see the bag irl and touch it soooo badly!!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the design and color of the Fleuron Swann, could definitely see getting one for myself; Coach Katy in marine- that color is stunning! Thinking about getting a pale aqua bag. It is one of my favorite colors.


Go for it! The leather is divine. A lot better than some premium brands that charge 3x as much.


Jereni said:


> Hahha I like the way you think!!! I would love a bag in this colorway, aqua/teal is my favorite color.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new bags! The color on that Coach is LOVELY. And the Fleuron is such a unique, elegant shape. And you know I love your Cyme…


Thanks. And you know you partly influenced me to get the Cyme. I saw yours and thought ‘it’s so pretty!’

@whateve @Cordeliere @dcooney4 thanks. Brahmin has some lovely colorways. They just released a beautiful blue ombré that’s calling my name.


----------



## lill_canele

whateve said:


> I don't think we've ever been there. DH likes the poker at Bellagio. I used to walk up and down the strip but now I can't walk as far. Just walking from Bellagio through the Forum Shoppes and back is about 5 miles. I'll take a cab to the mall or the outlets. We usually eat off the strip.This isn't my fantasy life at all. I love the shopping and restaurants but hate the traffic and crowds.


I'm with you with traffic and crowds. I would love to go to LA and to the beach more often if the traffic wasn't so terrible and the parking atrocious. 



whateve said:


> I don't mind hot weather but the rest of it is true for me. The only reason we go there so often is because it is close. These days when we are there is about the only time I shop in person. DH likes to gamble and we both love gourmet food. We get antsy staying at home so want to go somewhere. Often we go other places too but Las Vegas is usually the first stop on the way to somewhere else.


Same, my husband likes to gamble too. I'm more of a foodie than him but it's something he doesn't mind once a while.
The funny thing is that my husband went to Vegas so often in his 20s that he's pretty much burnt out haha. He probably went to Vegas about every month when he was in college and even more often during the summer. So when it's about getting out of the house and going to Vegas, it's more of my decision than his.  (he's a good sport though, doesn't mind going, just doesn't find it that fun or interesting as before)


----------



## Cordeliere

I wonder that it is that so many men like to gamble?


----------



## Jereni

July stats:

Bags in: 1
Bags out: 2

SLG in: 2
SLG out: 3

Bags worn: 30, many of them twice.

For the remainder of the year I am going to try and limit my purchases to things from this list, and only if the absolute perfect one comes along:

Bright red satchel or small tote, lambskin / very luxe (I don’t think the right one exists right now)
Plum purple bag, possibly grained leather… most likely something ladylike such as a flap satchel
Perfect, simple but luxe black crossbody
Mustard yellow crossbody in a medium or small size


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> I wonder that it is that so many men like to gamble?



It's the thrill of the game? lol no idea. 
Maybe that's the way they get their competitive itch out?


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> I have a little road trip to share.   I took a whirlwind trip to San Diego for an appointment.  12 hours there, 24 hours in San Diego, and 12 hours back.   My appointment was at 11 am and my red-eye back was at 11 pm, so I had time to kill.  I lived in San Diego for 18 years so I know my way around.  I decided to go to Fashionphile to see a bag that has won my affection.
> 
> You know how it can be difficult to take accurate photographs of a bag.  This bag looked, as people in the southwest say, as if it had been ridden hard and put away wet.  For those of you who don't get horse talk, that means treated poorly.  Still this bag really spoke to me.  Since Fashionphile drops prices 10% every thirty days until 70% and then 1% a day after that.  I figured at some price point, I would buy the bag and I wanted to see what kind of condition it is really in.   It looked like it had bad color transfer on the back of the bag.  I had contacted Leather Surgeons to see if they could spa it and they said no because of the material.    My thought was it could be a beater bag I would not have to baby, so at the right price it would be ok.  I just needed to see it to determine what price worked for me.
> 
> Fashionphile used to be in Beverly Hills.  When I lived in LA, I went to look at a bag in that location.  The lobby looked like a slightly shabby fortune telling shop.  To see a bag, you were sent to the edge of the store room and someone shows it to you over a half door.  I was expecting a similar deal in San Diego, because Fashionphile is located sort of in the middle of no where.  It is located in the county rather than the city in an industrial park surrounded by nothing but coastal scrub (bush like weeds).   I called to make an appointment on Friday and my call got sent to voicemail.   I called again yesterday and the same thing happened.  Since I had 12 hours to kill, I just drove there figuring I would either get in or I wouldn't.
> 
> I was quite surprised at the place.  Security guard in the parking lot questions you.  Are you buying or selling?  Then calls.  They said to let me in.  Instead of a dark dump, it was a glass walled, spacious waiting area with 3 sales associates and two people behind the desk.  The man at the desk who helped me was black, gay, and wearing a white see through shirt and black leather jacket.  I loved it.   I told him what I wanted to see and someone pulled it.  I had about 5 minutes to look around the waiting room.  It was like a coffee bar with high tables and white sofas.    There were 4 other customers--3 buyers and 1 seller.  All were carrying designer bags-LV,  Gucci, and YSL.  I felt like these are my peeps.   The displays on the wall were beautiful.  There was an exhibit on how to tell a fake LV from a real one.  It had a comparison showing the internal parts and construction.  I was too travel weary to be able to study it.  You can see the display in the far corner of the third pic.
> 
> The bag of interest turned out to be much better than the photographs.   No color transfer--just reflections in the photograph. I was expecting seeing it would cause what I was willing to pay to go down, not up.  But up it went.  I loved it.  I plan to wait for the price to drop another 10% and hope someone else doesn't buy it before me.  It doesn't have many followers, so I assume everyone else thinks it is in bad shape too.
> 
> Here are the pictures of Fashionphile.  Next time you buy from them (those who buy pre-loved), you can imagine this place.
> View attachment 5576435
> View attachment 5576436
> View attachment 5576437
> View attachment 5576438
> View attachment 5576439
> View attachment 5576440
> View attachment 5576441



Isn’t that place fun? I was somewhat impressed when I went, which admittedly was a few years ago now. It’s a very nice lounge / place to try on the bags they bring out. I also had no luck reaching them to make an appt. 



Cordeliere said:


> *Purse review: *  In early June, I talked at nauseam about my search for the perfect travel purse.  It had to be large enough to fit my computer, it had to have handles that worked as hand carry or shoulder carry, and it had to have a zipper close.   @BowieFan1971 's discussion of what a bargain LV epi was got me interested.  Those of you who have owned eip convinced me it wears like iron.   I found a worthy candidate.  You Tube reviews were positive.  I learned that the reason epi is cheap on the resale market is that LV buyers want conspicuous logos, and epi does not announce itself as LV.  That is a plus in my book.
> 
> I found the perfect bag for only $500 at guess where: Fashionphile.  There was just one problem--I didn't love it mainly because I don't like large bags.  @880 and @cowgirlsboots advised me not to buy it if I didn't love it.   I pondered the bag for several weeks and concluded that functionality trumped love for a travel bag.  I bought it but didn't take the tags off until I was sure I would keep it.  In that "hang with it" stage I realized a couple of things.  I realized another reason that I didn't love it was that it was too plain.   Cheap twillies from Etsy could fix that.  The handles don't feel good in my handles.  The edges are too sharp.  That could be fixed by wrapping the handles with gauze before putting the twillies on.  Ultimately, I realized is that it is not really a purse.   It is micro luggage.   As micro luggage, I LOVE  it.  She is chalk white which is fine with me as I live in a semi tropical climate that is warm year round and I generally travel April-October.
> 
> So meet Madeline.  Madeline went on her maiden voyage with me to San Diego.   I had not gotten it together to wrap her handles yet, so she went bare.    Here is a pic of me in my favorite travel uniform.   Black leggings that don't upset the TSA scanners like the buttons in my favorite 501 jeans do.  Black tunic shirt.  Hermes Brazil cashmere shawl that I got for $400 cause it has so many runs.   I am really appreciating the joy of beater pieces that I don't have to baby.  Hublot watch.  Cole Hahn slip-on shoes.  And Madeline.
> 
> As you can see from the additional pictures, my very old, smallish Mac fits in perfectly.   I will be so sad when this computer finally dies.  Madeline has two inside pockets.  I put my cell phone in the bigger one.  I put a leather credit card holder with my drivers license, two credit cards, and $20 in the small pocket.   The outside pocket is perfect for boarding passes and ID when going through security.   In general, I hate zippers, but I wanted a zipper for this bag so things don't fall out going through the TSA scanner.
> 
> I am not photographing a bag spill (too embarrassing) but I will tell you what all fits in Madeline.  A set of pajamas and sleeping sox.  A spare shirt and change of underwear.   Toiletries.  Medications.  Computer charger and phone charger.  Cell phone. Wallet.  Credit card holder. Keys. Comb. I put most things in zip lock bags in case TSA wanted to inspect the contents of my bag, it would be easy to scoop things back up.  With all of this, Madeline still zipped.  The computer made her a bit heavy, but she is luggage and not a purse.  For the trip back, she held more.   I squeezed a shirt I bought, two more tubes of cream, and a magazine in.   Madeline rocks.
> 
> She really rocks in this age of evilness in airplane travel.  My trip to San Diego had 2 stops (hate this, but it was cheap).   In Austin, the next plane was broken.   After 1.5 hours of diagnosing its problems, they still had to take another hour to request authorization to fix it.  Really?  How could the answer be no?  You are not going to fix a plane?  I was going to miss my connection in Phoenix, so American put me on United.   I was so happy I did not have checked lugguage--I had Madeline and she was ready to go.   On the United plane, there were 150 seats and room for only 100 pieces of luggage in the overhead bins.   So happy to have a combo purse & carryon.  Under the seat was fine for Madeline so I did not have to join the march of roller boards back off the plane to be checked.  She got some weird dirt spots on one side from the floor, but it washed off with the hotel wash cloth.  Yes she wears like iron.   During my 12 hours to kill in San Diego, I hit my favorite shopping mall and really enjoyed carrying a bag that was not identifiable.
> 
> I will stop babbling and post pics now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576741
> 
> View attachment 5576742
> 
> View attachment 5576743
> 
> View attachment 5576744
> 
> View attachment 5576745



Love this micro luggage! It’s lovely and you look great with it. So glad it fits everything you need. I can imagine it would have been quite fun on that trip to San Diego!


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> Bright red satchel or small tote, lambskin / very luxe (I don’t think the right one exists right now)
> Plum purple bag, possibly grained leather… most likely something ladylike such as a flap satchel
> Perfect, simple but luxe black crossbody
> Mustard yellow crossbody in a medium or small size


These all sound wonderful.   Great colors.  Love lambskin.


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> Go for it! The leather is divine. A lot better than some premium brands that charge 3x as much.
> 
> Thanks. And you know you partly influenced me to get the Cyme. I saw yours and thought ‘it’s so pretty!’
> 
> @whateve @Cordeliere @dcooney4 thanks. Brahmin has some lovely colorways. They just released a beautiful blue ombré that’s calling my name.


I've been looking at that Brahmin!


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I wonder that it is that so many men like to gamble?


For my DH, his love of poker is equivalent to my love of purses.

I think most women are more risk-averse than men.


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> I wonder that it is that so many men like to gamble?


I blow off steam by shopping. DH says he blows off steam by gambling. Our bank account usually takes a hit either way, but at least I have something to show for it!

I actually enjoy gambling, but nowhere near as much as DH. My very first trip to Vegas was for work and I didn’t gamble at all. I was, however, enthralled with all the other things on that trip (glitz, glam, shows, shopping, food, people watching), which are what keep me coming back.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Adventure pursing part 2! Also fjords.
> 
> View attachment 5580512


Beautiful bag, and pic!  


Jereni said:


> We’ve really lucked out so far. First three days were sunny (Oslo and Bergen). Had some serious clouds and then light rain in Geiranger but today has been gorgeous. Went on the skylift in Loen!
> 
> View attachment 5580514


Another gorgeous pic!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> July stats:
> 
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 2
> 
> SLG in: 2
> SLG out: 3
> 
> Bags worn: 30, many of them twice.
> 
> For the remainder of the year I am going to try and limit my purchases to things from this list, and only if the absolute perfect one comes along:
> 
> Bright red satchel or small tote, lambskin / very luxe (I don’t think the right one exists right now)
> Plum purple bag, possibly grained leather… most likely something ladylike such as a flap satchel
> Perfect, simple but luxe black crossbody
> Mustard yellow crossbody in a medium or small size


Weren’t you looking at the YSL Sac de Jour in red at one point?


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> For my DH, his love of poker is equivalent to my love of purses.
> 
> I think most women are more risk-averse than men.


I think it has to do with the thrill of “winning,” “beating the odds” and “getting away with the house’s money” while having to work for it amid the threat of failure. They don’t call it a game for nothing.


----------



## behindtheseams

behindtheseams said:


> Better late than never! Ended up falling off the wagon big time, and that's not to mention the 2 bags I just purchased this week...  The sales were too good! Last month, I bought a Longchamp backpack (the Calvacade drawstring in black lambskin, on sale for under $200), a pair of Adidas running sneakers,  2 silk shells, and a cashmere sweater.
> 
> *June 2022*
> 
> Bags in: 1 // Bags out: 0
> Accessories in: 1 // Accessories out: 0
> Clothes in: 3 // Clothes out: 0
> 
> *YTD*
> 
> Bags in: 2 // Bags out: 4
> Accessories in: 4 // Accessories out: 3
> Clothes in: 8 // Clothes out: 0


Always fashionably late to these threads!

*July 2022*

Bags in: 2 // Bags out: 0
Accessories in: 0 // Accessories out: 0
Clothes in: 4 // Clothes out: 0
*YTD*

Bags in: 4 // Bags out: 4
Accessories in: 4 // Accessories out: 3
Clothes in: 12 // Clothes out: 0


----------



## BowieFan1971

The walls in the main room in the basement is 3/4 painted, trim is done on the whole basement…I have to do it all by hand. I will have the walls in the main room done tomorrow. DH is pulling out the carpet and painting the floor…we had a leak and it got soaked through to the pad so we decided to get rid of it, paint and use area rugs. Half the basement is done. On such a big project, I like to get a corner done, a kind of vignette, to help keep me motivated and feel like I did something. Forgive the floor, but here is my main vignette that has the feel I am going for.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cordeliere said:


> Anyone else own or want to own a bag that transforms them?   Bags for your imaginary life?   What is your imaginary life and what bag fits it?


My imaginary life includes wearing beautiful outfits with a fabulous handbag and getting out and about meeting people at nice events.   The reality is that this just doesn't happen often but it doesn't stop me from wanting a variety of bags that I think will fit this lifestyle.


Cordeliere said:


> Our purse brains have to re-adjust to our current lives.   The sad thing is, while events have returned, my energy to go to them has not.


This.  My energy and enthusiasm are still not quite there yet (at least not up to pre-pandemic levels).


Jereni said:


> We’ve really lucked out so far. First three days were sunny (Oslo and Bergen). Had some serious clouds and then light rain in Geiranger but today has been gorgeous. Went on the skylift in Loen!
> 
> View attachment 5580514


Absolutely stunning picture!  Glad to hear you are having a good time!


lill_canele said:


> Reminds me of my fantasy hair-self LOL. I used to grow hair all that way down to my bum because I imagined the days that I would curl and style my hair into beautiful waves or curls~
> The reality was, it never ever happened. I was too lazy.   And curling very long hair is a workout! The only time I tried to do it my arm got stiff and tired, and I was barely halfway.  I was like...forget it. I was using a ridiculous amount of hair conditioner as well lol.


I've always had shoulder length hair.    I never have the patience to grow it long.  Right now, it's probably the longest it has ever been (around three to four inches below shoulder level), and I am trying to grow it out, but get so tempted to get it cut back to shoulder length.  Longer hair requires a fair amount of maintenance if left loose so I am often throwing it into a pony tail these days.  I am probably going to get it cut before the summer is over!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Weren’t you looking at the YSL Sac de Jour in red at one point?



I was, and I still like it, but I’m not sure it’s ‘the one.’ I think the one I liked has sold out now, also.


----------



## dcooney4

I don't really have a bag wish for an imaginary life. I think if the opportunity presented itself to travel the world, I would grab something quick. What that would be to be chic world traveler, I don't know. I also am not a fan of flying. lol
As far the hair conversation goes, I have long curly hair. I look hideous with short hair. The time I had very short hair it was more work to make it look feminine. Someone behind me in the supermarket said excuse me sir, till I turned around. That is permanently in my head and I immediately grew my hair out again. I am tall with broad shoulders, so the hair softens my look. I wash it, brush it and shove gel in and air dry. Easy and people always compliment my hair. I think whatever works best for you is the way to go.


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> I don't really have a bag wish for an imaginary life. I think if the opportunity presented itself to travel the world, I would grab something quick. What that would be to be chic world traveler, I don't know. I also am not a fan of flying. lol
> As far the hair conversation goes, I have long curly hair. I look hideous with short hair. The time I had very short hair it was more work to make it look feminine. *Someone behind me in the supermarket said excuse me sir, till I turned around.* That is permanently in my head and I immediately grew my hair out again. I am tall with broad shoulders, so the hair softens my look. I wash it, brush it and shove gel in and air dry. Easy and people always compliment my hair. I think whatever works best for you is the way to go.


That happens to me all the time because I am so tall and have broad shoulders and spend a lot of time at Home Depot.  I kind of get it there, but it really ticks me off when it happens someplace like a drug store.  I don't think having long hair would stop it for me.  People just don't pay attention to anything anymore.  Everyone is so distracted.


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> Anyone else own or want to own a bag that transforms them?   Bags for your imaginary life?   What is your imaginary life and what bag fits it?



In my imaginary life, I am independently wealthy and run a non-profit that goes to different cities and does beautification projects in lower income areas. In my spare time, I go to art galleries and restaurant openings with luxe, lambskin designer bags. 




For vacation, I rent yachts and travel the Mediterranean and European rivers with fabulous summer bags in tow…


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> In my imaginary life, I am independently wealthy and run a non-profit that goes to different cities and does beautification projects in lower income areas. In my spare time, I go to art galleries and restaurant openings with luxe, lambskin designer bags.
> 
> View attachment 5581537
> 
> 
> For vacation, I rent yachts and travel the Mediterranean and European rivers with fabulous summer bags in tow…
> 
> View attachment 5581538


OMG.  You have the best imaginary life ever.   I love it all, especially the non-profit doing beautification projects.

Our state's lottery recently reached $1.2 billion.   DH and I have been discussing what we would do if we won.  (We didn't).   I said we have to give 50% to charities, but which ones?  I finally decided on food banks and groups like Black Minds Matter which advocate home schooling for people in bad school districts.  The good news is if we won, it would not add any additional purses to my planned acquisition list.   It would add a maid, a cook, and more expensive vacations.  

What would others do if they won the lottery?


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> OMG.  You have the best imaginary life ever.   I love it all, especially the non-profit doing beautification projects.
> 
> Our state's lottery recently reached $1.2 billion.   DH and I have been discussing what we would do if we won.  (We didn't).   I said we have to give 50% to charities, but which ones?  I finally decided on food banks and groups like Black Minds Matter which advocate home schooling for people in bad school districts.  The good news is if we won, it would not add any additional purses to my planned acquisition list.   It would add a maid, a cook, and more expensive vacations.
> 
> What would others do if they won the lottery?



I'd definitely distribute some to all the hospitals and clinics I've worked overseas on medical missions. Or to the medical mission teams/NPOs I've worked with.
I'm very particular about donations. I have to know exactly where the money is going to.
There are some organizations I know or that I've heard of that pretty much scam people out of their money.

I'd hire a chauffeur for my mother so she never drives again. Sorry but I do not trust her driving, I honestly feel like I'm going to die every time she's behind the wheel. And I've definitely saved her from a car accident multiple times by watching out for her in the car.

I've discussed this with my co-workers. I'd probably still work. But maybe take like a good month off for a nice vacation haha.

Buy some property for real estate investments, put some in stock. Buy my brother a house or pay off his medical school debt.

Get more fur babies and buy a property big enough to house them appropriately.  I'd love a big lawn for them to run out and play!

And wherever I go, enjoy some fine dining!


----------



## SakuraSakura

The imaginary can pave way for a more fulfilling, beautiful life! It's important to be able to reflect upon what you truly want to be. I've been attempting to align myself more with the life I want rather than one I have to tolerate. I'm not sure what that wholly means yet but I'm making the steps to be that person.


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> *I'm very particular about donations. I have to know exactly where the money is going to.
> There are some organizations I know or that I've heard of that pretty much scam people out of their money.*


Yes this is the challenge.


----------



## JVSXOXO

SakuraSakura said:


> The imaginary can pave way for a more fulfilling, beautiful life! It's important to be able to reflect upon what you truly want to be. I've been attempting to align myself more with the life I want rather than one I have to tolerate. I'm not sure what that wholly means yet but I'm making the steps to be that person.


I’m with you on that! I have a pretty big decision to make that will impact my ability to achieve the life I’ve envisioned for myself, or to at least have a chance at it. I know what I deserve and what I need to do, I just need to be careful about how I approach it all. Cheers to beautiful lives ahead of us!


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> OMG.  You have the best imaginary life ever.   I love it all, especially the non-profit doing beautification projects.
> 
> Our state's lottery recently reached $1.2 billion.   DH and I have been discussing what we would do if we won.  (We didn't).   I said we have to give 50% to charities, but which ones?  I finally decided on food banks and groups like Black Minds Matter which advocate home schooling for people in bad school districts.  The good news is if we won, it would not add any additional purses to my planned acquisition list.   It would add a maid, a cook, and more expensive vacations.
> 
> What would others do if they won the lottery?


It would have to be a huge amount to change my life significantly. I'd set up a trust for my children. I'd buy a huge piece of property with a lake for DH and me.  I'd donate to medical research. I'd get a personal manager who would take care of everything, one person to call when we needed anything. Maybe a private plane with pilot.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> That happens to me all the time because I am so tall and have broad shoulders and spend a lot of time at Home Depot.  I kind of get it there, but it really ticks me off when it happens someplace like a drug store.  I don't think having long hair would stop it for me.  People just don't pay attention to anything anymore.  Everyone is so distracted.


So many guys have long hair now…if I see one more “man bun”, I am gonna start bringing scissors with me and help them help themselves. Not a good look on any guy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> OMG.  You have the best imaginary life ever.   I love it all, especially the non-profit doing beautification projects.
> 
> Our state's lottery recently reached $1.2 billion.   DH and I have been discussing what we would do if we won.  (We didn't).   I said we have to give 50% to charities, but which ones?  I finally decided on food banks and groups like Black Minds Matter which advocate home schooling for people in bad school districts.  The good news is if we won, it would not add any additional purses to my planned acquisition list.   It would add a maid, a cook, and more expensive vacations.
> 
> What would others do if they won the lottery?


Start a foundation to donate all but $2-5 million, travel more and foster. I like my life the way it is, with the house, car, etc I have. After my parents pass, I would move to another country, TBD but Paris would be on the list, along with Montreal. Oh, and I would buy a Birkin, a navy Kelly and a Bolide 31 in gold Clemence (pre-loved, of course), also remodel my master bath and pay someone to do my small backyard hardscaping project.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> *It would have to be a huge amount to change my life significantly. *I'd set up a trust for my children. I'd buy a huge piece of property with a lake for DH and me.  I'd donate to medical research. *I'd get a personal manager who would take care of everything, one person to call when we needed anything. Maybe a private plane with pilot.*


I like the idea of a personal manager, in theory, but I think I am too much of a control freak to use one.   I like the idea of chartering a jet to travel.  

What I noticed is how good my life is the way it is now.  Of course, I am old, and have had a long time to get it the way I want.  The changes that would come with a lot of money would not be big.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I like the idea of a personal manager, in theory, but I think I am too much of a control freak to use one.   I like the idea of chartering a jet to travel.
> 
> What I noticed is how good my life is the way it is now.  Of course, I am old, and have had a long time to get it the way I want.  The changes that would come with a lot of money would not be big.


My life is pretty great the way it is. About 20 years ago, we had a lot more money and the dream house but we landed on our feet. We have enough money to last the rest of our lives without having to scrimp.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Start a foundation to donate all but $2-5 million, travel more and foster. I like my life the way it is, with the house, car, etc I have. After my parents pass,* I would move to another country, TBD but Paris would be on the list, along with Montreal.* Oh, and I would buy a Birkin, a navy Kelly and a Bolide 31 in gold Clemence (pre-loved, of course), also remodel my master bath and pay someone to do my small backyard hardscaping project.


I would like a pied a terre in Paris.  The food there is so good.  But of course the food in Italy is really good too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> I would like a pied a terre in Paris.  The food there is so good.  But of course the food in Italy is really good too.


I am soooo looking forward to finding out!


----------



## More bags

*July Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*

Bag Rotation: carried 11
Exited 39 items, clothing, books, household items
*July 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD 2022 Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## Jereni

Adventure pursing III!  Waterfalls.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Adventure pursing III!  Waterfalls.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582167
> 
> View attachment 5582186


Stunning photos!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Adventure pursing III!  Waterfalls.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582167
> 
> View attachment 5582186


All your photos have been gorgeous!!!!


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> I would like a pied a terre in Paris.  The food there is so good.  But of course the food in Italy is really good too.


Luckily Paris isn’t too far from Italy!


----------



## More bags

@Jereni I’m enjoying your travel/adventure pursing pics!
@baghabitz34 congratulations on your new additions!
@JVSXOXO congratulations on your edits and additions. I like your Cassie!
@880 you totally rock the Dior matte metallic silver alligator mens saddle bag, great photo.
@Cordeliere I like your white and gold bag for your fantasy life, fantasy life description, and great, deep thinking questions.
@Katinahat I hope you’re having a wonderful holiday. Congratulations on your new camera bag, perfect colour for summer.
@BowieFan1971 congratulations on your painting work. It looks terrific.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Adventure pursing III!  Waterfalls.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582167
> 
> View attachment 5582186


Gorgeous photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> So many guys have long hair now…if I see one more “man bun”, I am gonna start bringing scissors with me and help them help themselves. Not a good look on any guy.


My favorite man bun meme:







Jereni said:


> Adventure pursing III!  Waterfalls.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582167
> 
> View attachment 5582186


Stunning!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cuz I am really proud of myself…I faux distressed the basement fireplace myself today and am really thrilled with how it turned out! The brick was the same as our other fireplace and the outside, but was too dark in the basement. Finished painting, now we have to finish the floor and then we/I can put the room together! So excited…it is shaping up so nicely. Forgive the two-tone mantle in the family room…testing out a lighter trim color. The old one looks a little dingy. That room is next to be painted.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## sherrylynn

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cuz I am really proud of myself…I faux distressed the basement fireplace myself today and am really thrilled with how it turned out! The brick was the same as our other fireplace and the outside, but was too dark in the basement. Finished painting, now we have to finish the floor and then we/I can put the room together! So excited…it is shaping up so nicely. Forgive the two-tone mantle in the family room…testing out a lighter trim color. The old one looks a little dingy. That room is next to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582666
> View attachment 5582667
> View attachment 5582668


That looks great!


----------



## msd_bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cuz I am really proud of myself…I faux distressed the basement fireplace myself today and am really thrilled with how it turned out! The brick was the same as our other fireplace and the outside, but was too dark in the basement. Finished painting, now we have to finish the floor and then we/I can put the room together! So excited…it is shaping up so nicely. Forgive the two-tone mantle in the family room…testing out a lighter trim color. The old one looks a little dingy. That room is next to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582666
> View attachment 5582667
> View attachment 5582668


You’re so good at DIY projects!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am soooo looking forward to finding out!



@BowieFan1971   This is just for you.  I am going to photo bomb this thread with all the pictures we took of food in Italy in 2018.    I had a friend who was a foodie.  I sent her some pics and she was thrilled so I starting taking more and sending her more.  That is why I have so many food pics.

I have to start with a couple of disclaimers.   I was scheduled for a knee replacement in March before our trip in June.  The insurance company cancelled my authorization for my surgery about 12 hours before it was supposed to happen.   I had to wait for my surgery until it had been longer since I had a cortisone shot.   I was not going to cancel my vacation, so I went with my knee bone on bone.  I deal with the pain by site seeing in the morning, have 2  pina coladas at lunch, having a nap, site seeing more, having two pina coladas at dinner.  We hit 12 cities and the only place I could not find a pina colada was Rome.  Go figure.  Other than medicating myself with big foo foo drinks,  I tried to eat light so I wouldn't be the size of a whale when I got home.  DH made all the fabulous food choices while I ate salads, thin crust pizza, and pasta with not a lot on it.


My second dislaimer is the camera on the phone I had then sucked.  The pictures are not crisp.  Sorry.

I am going to post the three most memorable meals first.


----------



## Cordeliere

The most memorable meal was in the Trastevere neighbor of Rome.   It is not upscale but it is the happening place.   We had seen flaming steak in Florence but our timing was off for getting it there, so we were primed for it.   The steak was set on fire tableside. We can't remember what kind of liquor they used on it.  It was quite the experience.   I stupidly ordered osso buco.   I had two bites of my meal and then demanded DH share his steak.   Since the piece of meat weighed 2 pound, sharing was not a problem.  In fact there was so much meal, that we sent a plate to the group of Americans at the next table whose eyes were as big as saucers.  I think you can see that peas don't compete with flaming meat.


----------



## Cordeliere

The next most memorable meal was in Capri.   The servers walk around with plates of fresh caught fish and you pick your fish.  I hate seeing fish with heads attached and eyes open.   I passed.   Dummie me got a salad and light pasta.   I was sure I had made the right decision when they brought his fish.  Gross.  But then they skinned and boned it at the table.  OMG was the fish good.


----------



## Cordeliere

Then there was Sorrento.   The restaurant was what made the two meals that we had there memorable.   Sorrento is known for growing lemons.   This restaurant was a fairy land of lemon trees covered with lights.  It was the most magical place I have ever been.  The food was good, but it was the atmosphere that made it.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Aww I also did some traveling throughout Italy in 2018 @Cordeliere! SO much good food.  My plate isn’t nearly as nice as the ones in your pictures - I walked up an appetite!


----------



## Cordeliere

The rest of my posts are going to be food by city.
*Milan *has an area with a zillion outside restaurants filled with young people.  The food was good but it was the atmosphere.   There was a bachlorette party happening.   The bride to be had a headdress on with two rubber bouncing penises.  If a random guy could toss a hoop over one of the penises, she had to give him a kiss.

Milan is very meat oriented.  The northern cities are big on beef and the southern cities are big on seafood. And you can pick your hunk of meat.


----------



## Cordeliere

*Venice. *  We ate at a neighborhood joint a lot while we were in Venice because our Airbnb did not have wifi.  Opps.  So we ate a lot of good but not photo worthy food there just to use the wifi
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.   We had deserts a lot of other places.  The last one was taken near Saint Marks where the gondoliers tie up their boats for the night.


----------



## Cordeliere

*Positano and Amalfi*


----------



## Cordeliere

*Florence*


----------



## Cordeliere

More food from *Rome.





*


----------



## Cordeliere

JVSXOXO said:


> Aww I also did some traveling throughout Italy in 2018 @Cordeliere! SO much good food.  My plate isn’t nearly as nice as the ones in your pictures - I walked up an appetite!
> 
> View attachment 5582776


Is that the Colosseum in the background?  What is that you are eating?


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cordeliere said:


> Is that the Colosseum in the background?  What is that you are eating?


It is - we enjoyed some gnocchi Bolognese after our tour.


----------



## BowieFan1971

@Cordeliere 
If you remember names of restaurants in Rome, Florence or Venice, send them my way. That’s where we will be. Sorrento looks like a food place for me based on your pics! You are right about the magical atmosphere!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

@Cordeliere your writing, descriptions and photos are so enjoyable to read and see. You really give a great representation of each place through all the senses, truly delightful!
@JVSXOXO you look lovely, great pic of the pasta and the Colosseum!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Cuz I am really proud of myself…I faux distressed the basement fireplace myself today and am really thrilled with how it turned out! The brick was the same as our other fireplace and the outside, but was too dark in the basement. Finished painting, now we have to finish the floor and then we/I can put the room together! So excited…it is shaping up so nicely. Forgive the two-tone mantle in the family room…testing out a lighter trim color. The old one looks a little dingy. That room is next to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582666
> View attachment 5582667
> View attachment 5582668


It is looking really great.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> Then there was Sorrento.   The restaurant was what made the two meals that we had there memorable.   Sorrento is known for growing lemons.   This restaurant was a fairy land of lemon trees covered with lights.  It was the most magical place I have ever been.  The food was good, but it was the atmosphere that made it.
> 
> View attachment 5582769
> View attachment 5582770
> View attachment 5582771
> View attachment 5582772
> View attachment 5582773
> View attachment 5582774


I am getting hungry looking at all these yummy plates.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> @Cordeliere
> If you remember names of restaurants in Rome, Florence or Venice, send them my way. That’s where we will be. Sorrento looks like a food place for me based on your pics! You are right about the magical atmosphere!





dcooney4 said:


> I am getting hungry looking at all these yummy plates.





More bags said:


> @Cordeliere your writing, descriptions and photos are so enjoyable to read and see. You really give a great representation of each place through all the senses, truly delightful!
> @JVSXOXO you look lovely, great pic of the pasta and the Colosseum!


@BowieFan1971    We just walk around and look.  Most restaurants have menus outside.  There are a lot on St Marks square in Venus.  Lots in the business district in Florence and on the street going up the hill.  Not food, but don't miss the Ferragamo museum in Florence.  It is downtown.  In Rome, the Trastevere district is fun.  The area around the Trevi fountain, and around the pantheon have restaurants.   Even if I had names, who knows what is open after the pandemic.   We also like going to high end hotels for breakfast or for drinks and deserts.  I also highly recommend the Big Red Bus hop on and hop off tours as a way to get your bearings and see areas you like and want to return to.

@More bags   Thank you for the kind words.

@dcooney4    I call it food porn.   No one ever minds seeing pics of food.


----------



## Jereni

Adventure pursing version 4.0!  Ten-yr anniversary dinner in Stavanger.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> Adventure pursing version 4.0!  Ten-yr anniversary dinner in Stavanger.
> 
> View attachment 5583115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583117


Yummy looking food.


----------



## Katinahat

Thanks @More bags and everyone else for your holiday best wishes. I’m having a lovely trip with my family and my sister’s family. Very busy and not really doing much fashion or bag related so I’ve not been online much. Wi-Fi is also not great where I’m staying. I’ve read a few of your posts but not been able to keep up.

Sea kayaking was a wonderful experience as we’ve all Lake and river kayaked before. It was great bobbing up and down on the waves and getting into sea caves not possible in any other way. There are amazing beaches all along the coast with great surf for body boarding and pretty seaside towns for ice creams and fish and chips straight out the paper. Nothing luxurious that warrants a picture like the gorgeous Italian food posted (I love Italy!) or @Jereni ‘s travel pics but great fun!





We visited an old estate yesterday which had beautiful walled gardens and was packed with history. The servants area were so interesting. There was a whole yard where butter, bread, cheeses and beer were made and laundry was done plus kitchens and a scullery where meat was prepared and jams made.



In my imaginary life, I’m happily live somewhere like this (as the owners not staff of course!). However, I’m also loving the French Riviera thoughts. I dream of having the lifestyle where I sail around the Med and Adriatic every summer in one of those luxury yachts, swimming in the sea and dressing in my designer clothes to go out to dinner in fabulous locations in France, Italy, Croatia etc Clearly, I’d have the closet and bag collection to match this lifestyle. 

Here on holiday, Coach Camera bag is in her element but I’m glad I also brought my ever practical Kate Spade black nylon bag. My mini Amberley hasn’t had a turn yet.


----------



## JVSXOXO

I feel like this is such a pandemic-life question but does anyone have any cute pouches that they use for individually packed wipes like these? I always keep 2-3 in my bags but I worry about leaks sometimes and keep them in a little sandwich bag just in case. It would be nice to have something cuter to keep them in though!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @More bags and everyone else for your holiday best wishes. I’m having a lovely trip with my family and my sister’s family. Very busy and not really doing much fashion or bag related so I’ve not been online much. Wi-Fi is also not great where I’m staying. I’ve read a few of your posts but not been able to keep up.
> 
> Sea kayaking was a wonderful experience as we’ve all Lake and river kayaked before. It was great bobbing up and down on the waves and getting into sea caves not possible in any other way. There are amazing beaches all along the coast with great surf for body boarding and pretty seaside towns for ice creams and fish and chips straight out the paper. Nothing luxurious that warrants a picture like the gorgeous Italian food posted (I love Italy!) or @Jereni ‘s travel pics but great fun!
> View attachment 5583581
> 
> View attachment 5583580
> 
> 
> We visited an old estate yesterday which had beautiful walled gardens and was packed with history. The servants area were so interesting. There was a whole yard where butter, bread, cheeses and beer were made and laundry was done plus kitchens and a scullery where meat was prepared and jams made.
> View attachment 5583578
> View attachment 5583579
> 
> In my imaginary life, I’m happily live somewhere like this (as the owners not staff of course!). However, I’m also loving the French Riviera thoughts. I dream of having the lifestyle where I sail around the Med and Adriatic every summer in one of those luxury yachts, swimming in the sea and dressing in my designer clothes to go out to dinner in fabulous locations in France, Italy, Croatia etc Clearly, I’d have the closet and bag collection to match this lifestyle.
> 
> Here on holiday, Coach Camera bag is in her element but I’m glad I also brought my ever practical Kate Spade black nylon bag. My mini Amberley hasn’t had a turn yet.



Looks, and sounds, like a wonderful holiday! That imaginary life would be fabulous!


----------



## JenJBS

A brown    paper leather bag, for when I only need a few things from the grocery store. From an Etsy shop. Truly hand made.

'This soft leather starts off light brown, then is hand-dyed brown, washed, polished, randomly dyed brown, washed and finished. The result is a piece of unique and raw soft leather.

The bag is hand stitched. The interior is non-lined, keeping a natural touch of suede leather.'


----------



## BowieFan1971

Co





Jereni said:


> Adventure pursing version 4.0!  Ten-yr anniversary dinner in Stavanger.
> 
> View attachment 5583115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583117


Congratulations! Looks like a wonderful way to celebrate!


----------



## baghabitz34

JVSXOXO said:


> I feel like this is such a pandemic-life question but does anyone have any cute pouches that they use for individually packed wipes like these? I always keep 2-3 in my bags but I worry about leaks sometimes and keep them in a little sandwich bag just in case. It would be nice to have something cuter to keep them in though!
> 
> View attachment 5583636


I use this one I bought from Bloomingdale’s.


You can find inexpensive pouches on Amazon & Etsy also.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks @More bags and everyone else for your holiday best wishes. I’m having a lovely trip with my family and my sister’s family. Very busy and not really doing much fashion or bag related so I’ve not been online much. Wi-Fi is also not great where I’m staying. I’ve read a few of your posts but not been able to keep up.
> 
> Sea kayaking was a wonderful experience as we’ve all Lake and river kayaked before. It was great bobbing up and down on the waves and getting into sea caves not possible in any other way. There are amazing beaches all along the coast with great surf for body boarding and pretty seaside towns for ice creams and fish and chips straight out the paper. Nothing luxurious that warrants a picture like the gorgeous Italian food posted (I love Italy!) or @Jereni ‘s travel pics but great fun!
> View attachment 5583581
> 
> View attachment 5583580
> 
> 
> We visited an old estate yesterday which had beautiful walled gardens and was packed with history. The servants area were so interesting. There was a whole yard where butter, bread, cheeses and beer were made and laundry was done plus kitchens and a scullery where meat was prepared and jams made.
> View attachment 5583578
> View attachment 5583579
> 
> In my imaginary life, I’m happily live somewhere like this (as the owners not staff of course!). However, I’m also loving the French Riviera thoughts. I dream of having the lifestyle where I sail around the Med and Adriatic every summer in one of those luxury yachts, swimming in the sea and dressing in my designer clothes to go out to dinner in fabulous locations in France, Italy, Croatia etc Clearly, I’d have the closet and bag collection to match this lifestyle.
> 
> Here on holiday, Coach Camera bag is in her element but I’m glad I also brought my ever practical Kate Spade black nylon bag. My mini Amberley hasn’t had a turn yet.


You photos are stunning. I love the one with the boats . I am delighted you are having fun. Oh and I love fish and chips .


----------



## JVSXOXO

baghabitz34 said:


> I use this one I bought from Bloomingdale’s.
> View attachment 5583756
> 
> You can find inexpensive pouches on Amazon & Etsy also.


That is so cute! I should measure the wipes to see how big of a pouch I need. Ideally it wouldn’t be that much bigger so that I can fit it into my smallest bags.


----------



## msd_bags

I have been meaning to post this the other day.  This is my only bag purchase on my vacation, a teeny tiny cute Coach bucket bag on clearance.  My phone just about fits!  This can be a year round bag in my always hot and sunny part of the world.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I have been meaning to post this the other day.  This is my only bag purchase on my vacation, a teeny tiny cute Coach bucket bag on clearance.  My phone just about fits!  This can be a year round bag in my always hot and sunny part of the world.
> 
> View attachment 5584659


It is really cute. Enjoy it!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Then there was Sorrento.   The restaurant was what made the two meals that we had there memorable.   Sorrento is known for growing lemons.   This restaurant was a fairy land of lemon trees covered with lights.  It was the most magical place I have ever been.  The food was good, but it was the atmosphere that made it.
> 
> View attachment 5582769
> View attachment 5582770
> View attachment 5582771
> View attachment 5582772
> View attachment 5582773
> View attachment 5582774


@Cordeliere , were you able to have your knee surgery when you got back? Hope you aren’t in too much pain

love everyone’s vacation pics! And the food! Yum!


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> @Cordeliere , were you able to have your knee surgery when you got back? Hope you aren’t in too much pain
> 
> love everyone’s vacation pics! And the food! Yum!


Yes.  About a week after we got back.   The new knee is so good that I forget that it is artificial.  The only thing I don't like about it is that it does not have the range of motion that the other one does, because of the limitations of the appliance, not my flexibility.  I feel blessed to live in an age of such miraculous health care.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.  About a week after we got back.   The new knee is so good that I forget that it is artificial.  The only thing I don't like about it is that it does not have the range of motion that the other one does, because of the limitations of the appliance, not my flexibility.  I feel blessed to live in an age of such miraculous health care.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Cordeliere

Just started watching Ted Lasso.   The female owner of the soccer team has a to-die for looking bag on her desk in the first few episodes.  Classy looking and beautiful color that looked beige but may be gray.   Because there is nothing you can't find on the internet, I learned it is a Dolce and Gambino Sicily bag.  I liked it better when I thought it was a pebbled leather, but it looks like staffiano on their website.   Anyone have one of these?   Is it as fabulous as it looked on tv?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cordeliere said:


> Just started watching Ted Lasso.   The female owner of the soccer team has a to-die for looking bag on her desk in the first few episodes.  Classy looking and beautiful color that looked beige but may be gray.   Because there is nothing you can't find on the internet, I learned it is a Dolce and Gambino Sicily bag.  I liked it better when I thought it was a pebbled leather, but it looks like staffiano on their website.   Anyone have one of these?   Is it as fabulous as it looked on tv?
> View attachment 5585122


I had the chance to check out the Sicily bag in medium a few years ago, and I found the medium just a bit too big for me, and also the leather felt a bit stiff (not sure if it was saffiano or some other similar leather).  I told myself I would check it out in the smaller size if I ever had the chance, but so far haven't done so.  I almost bought one from saks off fifth online a while ago in a beautiful mosaic pattern of blue and green and white but hesitated because I was trying to be good, and it got sold out. 
I think there is a thread on their bags in this forum -- you might want to check it out.

This weekend was busy with get togethers on both days and I got to wear a Chanel bag one day and my Saint Laurent Kate the next.  On the whole, my bag usage has gotten better this summer, which is a good thing!  I still need to catch up on this thread, and hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jereni

5th and final adventure pursing… this is the other one I brought with me. Still continues to be a great out-and-about bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Just started watching Ted Lasso.   The female owner of the soccer team has a to-die for looking bag on her desk in the first few episodes.  Classy looking and beautiful color that looked beige but may be gray.   Because there is nothing you can't find on the internet, I learned it is a Dolce and Gambino Sicily bag.  I liked it better when I thought it was a pebbled leather, but it looks like staffiano on their website.   Anyone have one of these?   Is it as fabulous as it looked on tv?
> View attachment 5585122


Do not have one but looked at it in person a few weeks ago. It truly is a fabulous, well thought out bag. I was impressed. You can get it in a smooth leather (polished calfskin) and saffiano (Dauphine calfskin) on their website and I have seen it in pebbled second hand. I have a pebbled leather handbag of theirs and the leather is great. Price point is not bad either, all things considered.


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> The next most memorable meal was in Capri.   The servers walk around with plates of fresh caught fish and you pick your fish.  I hate seeing fish with heads attached and eyes open.   I passed.   Dummie me got a salad and light pasta.   I was sure I had made the right decision when they brought his fish.  Gross.  But then they skinned and boned it at the table.  OMG was the fish good.
> 
> View attachment 5582764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582768


Reminds me when I was in Greece! They did the same thing. Brought out their live catch that morning and we got to choose! 
It's very common to do it in nice Chinese restaurants so I got excited! lol Fresh fish is the best!!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Do not have one but looked at it in person a few weeks ago. It truly is a fabulous, well thought out bag. I was impressed. You can get it in a smooth leather (polished calfskin) and saffiano (Dauphine calfskin) on their website and I have seen it in pebbled second hand. I have a pebbled leather handbag of theirs and the leather is great. Price point is not bad either, all things considered.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> I had the chance to check out the Sicily bag in medium a few years ago, and I found the medium just a bit too big for me, and also the leather felt a bit stiff (not sure if it was saffiano or some other similar leather).  I told myself I would check it out in the smaller size if I ever had the chance, but so far haven't done so.  I almost bought one from saks off fifth online a while ago in a beautiful mosaic pattern of blue and green and white but hesitated because I was trying to be good, and it got sold out.
> I think there is a thread on their bags in this forum -- you might want to check it out.
> 
> This weekend was busy with get togethers on both days and I got to wear a Chanel bag one day and my Saint Laurent Kate the next.  On the whole, my bag usage has gotten better this summer, which is a good thing!  I still need to catch up on this thread, and hope everyone is doing well.


The new multi quote is a bit of a pain.   Have to plan ahead to have any space between quotes.

@Purses & Perfumes   Thanks for the heads up about the thread.

@BowieFan1971   The website pictures don't show much of the interior.   Can you tell me what it is like?  What did you consider to be well thought out?  Good to know that pebbled is out there.


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> Reminds me when I was in Greece! They did the same thing. Brought out their live catch that morning and we got to choose!
> It's very common to do it in nice Chinese restaurants so I got excited! lol Fresh fish is the best!!


I feel kind of uneasy about picking out my food while it still looks like an animal.     The most curious food I have passed up were skewered scorpions in China.   They looked appealing and gross at the same time.  On the other hand I have no trouble eating soft shell crabs or sushi shrimp heads.   I think I don't like to be associated with the being's demise.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> 5th and final adventure pursing… this is the other one I brought with me. Still continues to be a great out-and-about bag.
> 
> View attachment 5585490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585491


You are missing your calling.  You should be a travel photographer.


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> I feel kind of uneasy about picking out my food while it still looks like an animal.     The most curious food I have passed up were skewered scorpions in China.   They looked appealing and gross at the same time.  On the other hand I have no trouble eating soft shell crabs or sushi shrimp heads.   I think I don't like to be associated with the being's demise.


Definitely understandable. About the scorpions, it's okay, you didn't miss much. They don't have much of a taste (so they need a lot of seasoning or sauce) and are just very crunchy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> The new multi quote is a bit of a pain.   Have to plan ahead to have any space between quotes.
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes   Thanks for the heads up about the thread.
> 
> @BowieFan1971   The website pictures don't show much of the interior.   Can you tell me what it is like?  What did you consider to be well thought out?  Good to know that pebbled is out there.


One big compartment, well sized. It is a nice weight cute leopard print fabric (a hallmark if theirs). What was well thought out? The crossbody aspect of the bag…on most top handles, the strap and attachment is an afterthought and often not secure, balanced or up to the job. The handles attach at a dumb place and with flimsy or sloppy looking rings. On this bag, the rings are part of the metal leather wrapped top spine of the bag and are placed at the end, so the bag is well supported and balanced as a shoulder or crossbody bag. The metal spine turns so the rings can be facing up for crossbody or facing down and almost hidden for top handle use. It is the best thought out bag in that aspect that I have seen. Other designers should take a lesson.


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> Definitely understandable. About the scorpions, it's okay, you didn't miss much. They don't have much of a taste (so they need a lot of seasoning or sauce) and are just very crunchy.


You are brave.  Very brave.    Glad to hear I didn't miss much.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> One big compartment, well sized. It is a nice weight cute leopard print fabric (a hallmark if theirs). What was well thought out? The crossbody aspect of the bag…on most top handles, the strap and attachment is an afterthought and often not secure, balanced or up to the job. The handles attach at a dumb place and with flimsy or sloppy looking rings. On this bag, the rings are part of the metal leather wrapped top spine of the bag and are placed at the end, so the bag is well supported and balanced as a shoulder or crossbody bag. The metal spine turns so the rings can be facing up for crossbody or facing down and almost hidden for top handle use. It is the best thought out bag in that aspect that I have seen. Other designers should take a lesson.


Thanks for sharing such astute analysis.  Will start watching for a used one in pebble leather.


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> You are missing your calling.  You should be a travel photographer.



Awww that’s very nice of you thank you, but honestly Norway like, takes pictures of itself. It’s so gorgeous everything looks great without one even trying.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> weeks ago, we discussed vintage clothing, and here are some of my recent winter pieces
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , some of my alterations came back from my third party professional tailor
> vintage donald brooks coat; Italian skirted suit; gilded gold, red, and blue with lions? jacket and dress (while I like buying sets, I normally wear them apart); and three chanel pieces, two vests and a pair of pants (vintage from my own closet 2001 spring that I had to get let out). I will wear the red vest and pants separately too lol
> 
> @Cordeliere, I included the tag f the jacket and dress as something to look for in vintage searches: crown colony of Hong Kong or British colony of Hong Kong
> 
> ETA: vintage coats may be almost unworn or even dead stock, but sometimes linings have to be completely replaced, or repairs done, due to improper storage, moth exposure, simple age, or other. Cleaning and lining replacement adds substantially to the cost. IMO, the cut of the lining, or whether to line at all, really impacts the wearability and fit of the garment. In modern garments, it is considered more difficult and expensive not to line as the inside seam construction will have to be as beautifully finished as the outside. With respect to this Donald brooks fringed coat, chanel has recently done some lavishly trimmed, fringed outerwear pieces, between 7-12 times the cost. The DB coat, still quite expensive, is of comparable or better quality.
> 
> View attachment 5576663
> View attachment 5576664
> View attachment 5576665
> View attachment 5576667
> View attachment 5576674
> View attachment 5576675
> View attachment 5576676


Glorious! I want to steal the coat! And I love the dress with the jacket! Everything fits you beautifully! Quality and great tailoring absolutely are worth it! You look great in evrything!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Hi everyone! Sorry I went missing. I spent some very quiet and relaxing time back "at home" with my older children. It was bliss. The only downside was the poor wifi, so I only went online for the essentials. 
Catching up will take me a while, I fear.


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> Glorious! I want to steal the coat! And I love the dress with the jacket! Everything fits you beautifully! Quality and great tailoring absolutely are worth it! You look great in evrything!


thank you so much @cowgirlsboots ! As our resident expert tailor and huntress of amazing deals, your kind words mean a great deal  I’m glad you had a nice time away with your older kids 

i forgot to add that the older chanel pieces are vintage from my own closet, bought in 2001 and 2003 from 57 st. Theyre still in great condition


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> Yes.  About a week after we got back.   The new knee is so good that I forget that it is artificial.  The only thing I don't like about it is that it does not have the range of motion that the other one does, because of the limitations of the appliance, not my flexibility.  I feel blessed to live in an age of such miraculous health care.  Thanks for asking.



Glad it's working out so well for you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I don't know that this is fun or happy, but it is a purse thing that amuses me.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, I developed a purse crush.  It was a bag I stumbled across.    It was love at first sight.
> 
> Not that it was a bag that I would normally be interested in.   All my bag purchase mistakes have been when I have bought bags that were just too big.  I am a small bag girl.   11 inches long and 4 inches wide is my sweet spot.  This bag is 15.5 inches long.  And this bag is white.  I have 2.5 bags that are white. (One is black and white checked, but reads white.)  I don't need another white bag.  When I describe it, it sounds like a white whale.   It is a Chanel tote and was $1295.  Here it is.   It is the artistry of the gold lines that hooked me.
> 
> View attachment 5579607
> 
> 
> I realized that I imagined myself to be someone else with that bag.   I imagine myself carrying that bag on the French Rivera, while wearing white silk pajama pants and a white silk tunic.  I am walking along the beach.  The wind is blowing.  My long hair is blowing in the wind.  I have my arms extended, enjoying the wind, and my clothes are billowing. (I don't even have long hair, not to mention not having that outfit.  White is not my color).   But I am so glamorous in that spot with that bag.  Not any beach would do.  Has to be the French Rivera.
> 
> I don't need a psychotherapist to tell me that bag will not transform me into that person.   Talk about buying a bag for an imaginary life.    Don't worry.   I did not buy the bag.  But I still dream.  In my dream, I feel like Jackie O.
> 
> Anyone else own or want to own a bag that transforms them?   Bags for your imaginary life?   What is your imaginary life and what bag fits it?


Looking at my bags and at me ... says it all...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

July stats

at the end of June I said, maybe July will turn out to be a no buy month...

Well, almost...


1 bag in - a lovely brown 50ies clutch from a second hand shop. Does a 5€ bag even count as a bag? 
0 bags out
0 slgs in
0 slgs out

My most worn bag in July was the Dior Flight bag I bought in June.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> When I was a child, my mom never let me have long hair so when I got older, I always wanted it long. Now I realize it is easier for me to care for a little longer than short. I have wild curls that need the weight of longer hair to keep them tamed. When my hair was shorter, I had to straighten it all the time. I have never been able to grow my hair very long. It's just a few inches past my shoulders but looks shorter because of the curl.


I hear you! My Mum found long hair impractical and made me wear a very boyish cut I hated with a vengeance until I was 12. From this point on I´ve been growing my hair and never had short hair again.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JVSXOXO said:


> That is so cute! I should measure the wipes to see how big of a pouch I need. Ideally it wouldn’t be that much bigger so that I can fit it into my smallest bags.


You can sew one yourself- truly made to measure- using some coated table cloth material or simply material from a nonwoven shopping bag. There are lots of tutorials on youtube. It´s easy and kind of fun.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Just started watching Ted Lasso.   The female owner of the soccer team has a to-die for looking bag on her desk in the first few episodes.  Classy looking and beautiful color that looked beige but may be gray.   Because there is nothing you can't find on the internet, I learned it is a Dolce and Gambino Sicily bag.  I liked it better when I thought it was a pebbled leather, but it looks like staffiano on their website.   Anyone have one of these?   Is it as fabulous as it looked on tv?
> View attachment 5585122


I had a chance to have a closer look at them in Paris 3 years ago. They are nice bags, well constructed. The only thing I did not like was the shiny gold hardware. As far as I remember the leather was very saffiano like back then, but when you look into the preloved market there are smooth leather versions too. And glorious imaginary life versions like the needlepoint bag with roses and leopard spots...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> thank you so much @cowgirlsboots ! As our resident expert tailor and huntress of amazing deals, your kind words mean a great deal  I’m glad you had a nice time away with your older kids
> 
> i forgot to add that the older chanel pieces are vintage from my own closet, bought in 2001 and 2003 from 57 st. Theyre still in great condition


Aww, you make me blush! Thank-you!

I usually do not see myself as an expert taylor. I just fiddle until it fits...
On the other hand I just had a realization that made me doubt my self-doubt.
An old aunty sent me a big parcel of old clothes. Bless her, she has no clue that there is a difference between the vintage I love and small town old lady clothes from the 80ies and 90ies... I simply sorted the clothes and unpicked most to safe the material for further reference.
Said auntie always was referred to as the expert taylor of the family. She used to do alterations for other people too. My Mum admired her accuracy and skill.
Oops... having a closer look at her clothes I couldn´t help to notice lots of shortcuts and immediately feel the need to correct them... it seems my Mum was prone to self-doubt too. What she taught me (and often still reminds me to do by looking over my shoulder - in my imagination- when I sew) is far more accurate and neat than her heroe´s work...

Thank-you!It was realy nice to spend time with my children. A little bit of "civilisation" aka shopping with my DD was great too. I brought home 3 70ies dresses...


----------



## 880

cowgirlsboots said:


> I hear you! My Mum found long hair impractical and made me wear a very boyish cut I hated with a vengeance until I was 12. From this point on I´ve been growing my hair and never had short hair again.


Yes this lol!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, you make me blush! Thank-you!
> 
> I usually do not see myself as an expert taylor. I just fiddle until it fits...
> On the other hand I just had a realization that made me doubt my self-doubt.
> An old aunty sent me a big parcel of old clothes. Bless her, she has no clue that there is a difference between the vintage I love and small town old lady clothes from the 80ies and 90ies... I simply sorted the clothes and unpicked most to safe the material for further reference.
> Said auntie always was referred to as the expert taylor of the family. She used to do alterations for other people too. My Mum admired her accuracy and skill.
> Oops... having a closer look at her clothes I couldn´t help to notice lots of shortcuts and immediately feel the need to correct them... it seems my Mum was prone to self-doubt too. What she taught me (and often still reminds me to do by looking over my shoulder - in my imagination- when I sew) is far more accurate and neat than her heroe´s work...
> 
> Thank-you!It was realy nice to spend time with my children. A little bit of "civilisation" aka shopping with my DD was great too. I brought home 3 70ies dresses...


I am so glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My July purchase


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

For bucket bag fans…saw this online today. This bag has that “something special”


----------



## ElainePG

Jereni said:


> In my imaginary life, I am independently wealthy and run a non-profit that goes to different cities and does beautification projects in lower income areas. In my spare time, I go to art galleries and restaurant openings with luxe, lambskin designer bags.
> 
> View attachment 5581537
> 
> 
> For vacation, I rent yachts and travel the Mediterranean and European rivers with fabulous summer bags in tow…
> 
> View attachment 5581538


I love your imaginary life! May I be your imaginary best friend?


----------



## Katinahat

Hi everyone. Still enjoying my wonderful holiday so not keeping up with the thread. Last day today. Here are a couple of picture of the landscape near where we are staying now. We swam in this lovely clean freshwater lake yesterday. 




And here is my current potential online desire in looking for a shade of red that might work for me (maroon/berry/burgundy kind of thing). It’s called Deep Berry but I think it might be too purplish. What do you think?


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone. Still enjoying my wonderful holiday so not keeping up with the thread. Last day today. Here are a couple of picture of the landscape near where we are staying now. We swam in this lovely clean freshwater lake yesterday.
> View attachment 5587630
> View attachment 5587631
> 
> 
> And here is my current potential online desire in looking for a shade of red that might work for me (maroon/berry/burgundy kind of thing). It’s called Deep Berry but I think it might be too purplish. What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587632



Gorgeous photos of your vacation!

I am a sucker for this colorway so I love this bag!!! I don’t think it’s too purple. In fact now I’m hoping Coach puts out some other styles in this color…


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone. Still enjoying my wonderful holiday so not keeping up with the thread. Last day today. Here are a couple of picture of the landscape near where we are staying now. We swam in this lovely clean freshwater lake yesterday.
> View attachment 5587630
> View attachment 5587631
> 
> 
> And here is my current potential online desire in looking for a shade of red that might work for me (maroon/berry/burgundy kind of thing). It’s called Deep Berry but I think it might be too purplish. What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587632


It is a very unusual color IMHO.  When looking at small pic, I thought it was purple.  Enlarged the pic, and it is very definitely berry.  It is not purple, not pink, not maroon, not red.  It's berry.  Does it fit into your wardrobe?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone. Still enjoying my wonderful holiday so not keeping up with the thread. Last day today. Here are a couple of picture of the landscape near where we are staying now. We swam in this lovely clean freshwater lake yesterday.
> View attachment 5587630
> View attachment 5587631
> 
> 
> And here is my current potential online desire in looking for a shade of red that might work for me (maroon/berry/burgundy kind of thing). It’s called Deep Berry but I think it might be too purplish. What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587632


I wouldn’t call that red. It looks like plum purple to me.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone. Still enjoying my wonderful holiday so not keeping up with the thread. Last day today. Here are a couple of picture of the landscape near where we are staying now. We swam in this lovely clean freshwater lake yesterday.
> View attachment 5587630
> View attachment 5587631
> 
> 
> And here is my current potential online desire in looking for a shade of red that might work for me (maroon/berry/burgundy kind of thing). It’s called Deep Berry but I think it might be too purplish. What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587632


Your pictures are so scenic!

I was at the mall the other day and there is a Coach store there.  As I was walking by, I noticed what looked like a bucket bag (with a turnlock on the side near the top) in this gorgeous plum purple color.  I popped in to take a closer look because it was in that perfect deep plum, almost aubergine color that I have long admired.   I was told it was called Deep Berry, and it was in a sort of pebbled leather.   So, no it's not maroon or burgundy (I think of those shades as closer to the color of wine.)  This one definitely had purple in it.  The color looks much prettier in real life, so I definitely recommend seeing it in person.
Like you, I lean towards shades of burgundy, plum or eggplant/aubergine and prefer those shades to red.  If I ever buy a red bag, it will be a small one in a true tomato red; something close to the size of a wallet on chain.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Finished product….most of this is from our “closet” of repurposed stuff or someone else’s (second hand). There are a few new things, just accessories. I decided not to paint the furniture. I like the mismatch and the warm wood colors.  We are picking up a white distressed armoire tonight to put along the long wall to break it up visually and to store my sewing machine and craft supplies. I am so happy with how it turned out. The only thing left is a simple mantle, just a chunky piece of wood. I want to put a mirror (to maximize light) and a few small vases I already bought on that.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone. Still enjoying my wonderful holiday so not keeping up with the thread. Last day today. Here are a couple of picture of the landscape near where we are staying now. We swam in this lovely clean freshwater lake yesterday.
> View attachment 5587630
> View attachment 5587631
> 
> 
> And here is my current potential online desire in looking for a shade of red that might work for me (maroon/berry/burgundy kind of thing). It’s called Deep Berry but I think it might be too purplish. What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587632


Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing.

Gorgeous color. I’ve been eyeing this Willow bucket bag in the same deep berry color.


So you know I’ll totally be an enabler! We’ll be bag twins, at least in color.


----------



## piperdog

Jereni said:


> Adventure pursing version 4.0!  Ten-yr anniversary dinner in Stavanger.
> 
> View attachment 5583115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583117


 Congrats on your anniversary, and I love Stavagner!


----------



## Jereni

ElainePG said:


> I love your imaginary life! May I be your imaginary best friend?



Haha yes definitely!


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Gorgeous color. I’ve been eyeing this Willow bucket bag in the same deep berry color.
> View attachment 5587753
> 
> So you know I’ll totally be an enabler! We’ll be bag twins, at least in color.



I was also looking at some of the styles that are offered in this color.  I’d really love to see like a Willis or regular Tabby in this colorway, something with smooth leather. It seems like such a yummy color for smooth leather. The pillow Tabby that  @Katinahat shared - I like that too but I don’t see that on the U.S. Coach site currently.

I was also admiring this one from Burberry which is a similar color, although a little more muted. I love this style from them. I have one in one of their Tartans, but I don’t really care for the pattern, I wish it was solid like this.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Hi everyone. Still enjoying my wonderful holiday so not keeping up with the thread. Last day today. Here are a couple of picture of the landscape near where we are staying now. We swam in this lovely clean freshwater lake yesterday.
> View attachment 5587630
> View attachment 5587631
> 
> 
> And here is my current potential online desire in looking for a shade of red that might work for me (maroon/berry/burgundy kind of thing). It’s called Deep Berry but I think it might be too purplish. What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587632


Love the color!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Thinking about my imaginary life: when going on long car rides in my imaginary life I´d be calm and cool. The car would have AC and maybe even satnav. I´d be wearing classy casual black, linen or silk and when stopping at a gas station for a break I´d look elegant and take an espresso at the bar... 
Reality is far from this. On the way to my older children I suffered through 10 hours worth of panic attacks, sweated awfully (the car has AC, but it has never been used or tested and I didn´t want to risk it causing havoc on a long drive on my own), wore a bright orange Indonesian caftan (because it´s cotton, covers me from the sun and serves as a towel to wipe sweat off my face...) and when I stopped for gas the cashier looked at my dishevelled appearance in horror. Instead of having an espresso (the prices on the motorway freak me out!) I poured half a bottle of warm mineral water over my head and drank the rest. Except for in my dreams I´ll never be a lady... but wait: of course I carried a Dior bag! (The orange "Remove Before Flight" tag matched my caftan.)


----------



## lill_canele

Hello everyone, I’d like your thoughts. If you recall, I’m looking for a classic white summer dress. Preferably long sleeved and long length. 
I tried this one at Ralph Lauren but I feel that it may be a tad too short? Maybe because I’m wearing heels but I’d probably wear it with heels anyway.
Hmm, I’m not sure if it’s just me or the length looks off? Is it because it’s wrinkled? My husband likes it and think it’s fine lol.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous photos of your vacation!
> 
> I am a sucker for this colorway so I love this bag!!! I don’t think it’s too purple. In fact now I’m hoping Coach puts out some other styles in this color…


It is really lovely isn’t it!


Cordeliere said:


> It is a very unusual color IMHO.  When looking at small pic, I thought it was purple.  Enlarged the pic, and it is very definitely berry.  It is not purple, not pink, not maroon, not red.  It's berry.  Does it fit into your wardrobe?


It was definitely a maroon/wine/burgundy I was after.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I wouldn’t call that red. It looks like plum purple to me.


Yes, that’s what I think in some lights. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Your pictures are so scenic!
> 
> I was at the mall the other day and there is a Coach store there.  As I was walking by, I noticed what looked like a bucket bag (with a turnlock on the side near the top) in this gorgeous plum purple color.  I popped in to take a closer look because it was in that perfect deep plum, almost aubergine color that I have long admired.   I was told it was called Deep Berry, and it was in a sort of pebbled leather.   So, no it's not maroon or burgundy (I think of those shades as closer to the color of wine.)  This one definitely had purple in it.  The color looks much prettier in real life, so I definitely recommend seeing it in person.
> Like you, I lean towards shades of burgundy, plum or eggplant/aubergine and prefer those shades to red.  If I ever buy a red bag, it will be a small one in a true tomato red; something close to the size of a wallet on chain.


Oh, im so glad you’ve seen it IRL. I must nip into Coach sometime and see if they have it.


baghabitz34 said:


> Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Gorgeous color. I’ve been eyeing this Willow bucket bag in the same deep berry color.
> View attachment 5587753
> 
> So you know I’ll totally be an enabler! We’ll be bag twins, at least in color.


That's a lovely bag!


Jereni said:


> I was also looking at some of the styles that are offered in this color.  I’d really love to see like a Willis or regular Tabby in this colorway, something with smooth leather. It seems like such a yummy color for smooth leather. The pillow Tabby that  @Katinahat shared - I like that too but I don’t see that on the U.S. Coach site currently.
> 
> I was also admiring this one from Burberry which is a similar color, although a little more muted. I love this style from them. I have one in one of their Tartans, but I don’t really care for the pattern, I wish it was solid like this.
> 
> View attachment 5587884


I love it!


JenJBS said:


> Love the color!


Me too but I think it’s not quite right for me. I just got a bit excited when I saw the near shade I was looking for in this lovely style.

I saw this yesterday too and I think this KS is more the colour but this is too small - more of a WOC. Shame as I love the quilting on it!





Or this soft tabby:


But I’m not in love with the style like the pillow version.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> For bucket bag fans…saw this online today. This bag has that “something special”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587100


This is lovely! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Finished product….most of this is from our “closet” of repurposed stuff or someone else’s (second hand). There are a few new things, just accessories. I decided not to paint the furniture. I like the mismatch and the warm wood colors.  We are picking up a white distressed armoire tonight to put along the long wall to break it up visually and to store my sewing machine and craft supplies. I am so happy with how it turned out. The only thing left is a simple mantle, just a chunky piece of wood. I want to put a mirror (to maximize light) and a few small vases I already bought on that.
> 
> View attachment 5587743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587746


You’ve done an amazing job transforming this space. It’s so bright and airy. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thinking about my imaginary life: when going on long car rides in my imaginary life I´d be calm and cool. The car would have AC and maybe even satnav. I´d be wearing classy casual black, linen or silk and when stopping at a gas station for a break I´d look elegant and take an espresso at the bar...
> Reality is far from this. On the way to my older children I suffered through 10 hours worth of panic attacks, sweated awfully (the car has AC, but it has never been used or tested and I didn´t want to risk it causing havoc on a long drive on my own), wore a bright orange Indonesian caftan (because it´s cotton, covers me from the sun and serves as a towel to wipe sweat off my face...) and when I stopped for gas the cashier looked at my dishevelled appearance in horror. Instead of having an espresso (the prices on the motorway freak me out!) I poured half a bottle of warm mineral water over my head and drank the rest. Except for in my dreams I´ll never be a lady... but wait: of course I carried a Dior bag! (The orange "Remove Before Flight" tag matched my caftan.)


I feel your pain. Our air con is very flaky. The garage keeps telling us it works but it conks out after running for an hour. We melted yesterday on our return journey especially the poor dog!! 


lill_canele said:


> Hello everyone, I’d like your thoughts. If you recall, I’m looking for a classic white summer dress. Preferably long sleeved and long length.
> I tried this one at Ralph Lauren but I feel that it may be a tad too short? Maybe because I’m wearing heels but I’d probably wear it with heels anyway.
> Hmm, I’m not sure if it’s just me or the length looks off? Is it because it’s wrinkled? My husband likes it and think it’s fine lol.
> 
> View attachment 5588254
> View attachment 5588255
> View attachment 5588256


I love it! It really suits you. I see it needs a press at the bottom but otherwise it’s gorgeous. Very flattering on you and it would keep you cool. I love it with the belt. However, it’s not a maxi if that’s what you are looking for. I know maxis are very in fashion - I just have one skirt. The full length can be less practical though - easy to trip in - so I guess it depends what you want it for.


----------



## Katinahat

Oh dear! Post holiday come down. Stood on the scales and I’ve put on 6 pounds in 2 weeks! Ice cream and eating out too often despite exercising. Back on the grindstone. So it’s no buying clothes until I’m smaller now which helps with shopping my closet. 

Plus I got stung below the eye by a wasp in the last few days of being away. Very uncomfortable at the time but worse is the localised reaction. My cheek and eye is so swollen up I can’t open it to get my contacts in and I look like a crazy boxer - not a good look I can tell you! I’m glad it’s summer and I can wear dark glasses! I’m keeping everything crossed it goes down before work starts back properly in a week’s time albeit I’m in getting some paperwork done a little bit next week when it’s quieter!


----------



## Cordeliere

lill_canele said:


> Hello everyone, I’d like your thoughts. If you recall, I’m looking for a classic white summer dress. Preferably long sleeved and long length.
> I tried this one at Ralph Lauren but I feel that it may be a tad too short? Maybe because I’m wearing heels but I’d probably wear it with heels anyway.
> Hmm, I’m not sure if it’s just me or the length looks off? Is it because it’s wrinkled? My husband likes it and think it’s fine lol.
> 
> View attachment 5588254
> View attachment 5588255
> View attachment 5588256


It is a great length.  Love it.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Oh dear! Post holiday come down. Stood on the scales and I’ve put on 6 pounds in 2 weeks! Ice cream and eating out too often despite exercising. Back on the grindstone. So it’s no buying clothes until I’m smaller now which helps with shopping my closet.
> 
> Plus I got stung below the eye by a wasp in the last few days of being away. Very uncomfortable at the time but worse is the localised reaction. My cheek and eye is so swollen up I can’t open it to get my contacts in and I look like a crazy boxer - not a good look I can tell you! I’m glad it’s summer and I can wear dark glasses! I’m keeping everything crossed it goes down before work starts back properly in a week’s time albeit I’m in getting some paperwork done a little bit next week when it’s quieter!


Sorry about the wasp sting.

Back to dieting is not fun, but the bright side is you had some great eating experiences.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Love the color!


Me too!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Oh dear! Post holiday come down. Stood on the scales and I’ve put on 6 pounds in 2 weeks! Ice cream and eating out too often despite exercising. Back on the grindstone. So it’s no buying clothes until I’m smaller now which helps with shopping my closet.
> 
> Plus I got stung below the eye by a wasp in the last few days of being away. Very uncomfortable at the time but worse is the localised reaction. My cheek and eye is so swollen up I can’t open it to get my contacts in and I look like a crazy boxer - not a good look I can tell you! I’m glad it’s summer and I can wear dark glasses! I’m keeping everything crossed it goes down before work starts back properly in a week’s time albeit I’m in getting some paperwork done a little bit next week when it’s quieter!


Ugh! That does not sound fun. I hope it goes away quick.


----------



## BowieFan1971

lill_canele said:


> Hello everyone, I’d like your thoughts. If you recall, I’m looking for a classic white summer dress. Preferably long sleeved and long length.
> I tried this one at Ralph Lauren but I feel that it may be a tad too short? Maybe because I’m wearing heels but I’d probably wear it with heels anyway.
> Hmm, I’m not sure if it’s just me or the length looks off? Is it because it’s wrinkled? My husband likes it and think it’s fine lol.
> 
> View attachment 5588254
> View attachment 5588255
> View attachment 5588256


Unless you are looking for a wedding or formal dress, I don’t think it is too short. Plus do you want a white dress touching the ground? It will get dirty. I think it is a pretty dress and looks wonderful on you as is.


----------



## Jereni

lill_canele said:


> Hello everyone, I’d like your thoughts. If you recall, I’m looking for a classic white summer dress. Preferably long sleeved and long length.
> I tried this one at Ralph Lauren but I feel that it may be a tad too short? Maybe because I’m wearing heels but I’d probably wear it with heels anyway.
> Hmm, I’m not sure if it’s just me or the length looks off? Is it because it’s wrinkled? My husband likes it and think it’s fine lol.
> 
> View attachment 5588254
> View attachment 5588255
> View attachment 5588256



It looks great to me! I’m having trouble seeing what’s off about the length. It looks like it goes all the way to your ankles so - to me that would make it full length?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Oh dear! Post holiday come down. Stood on the scales and I’ve put on 6 pounds in 2 weeks! Ice cream and eating out too often despite exercising. Back on the grindstone. So it’s no buying clothes until I’m smaller now which helps with shopping my closet.
> 
> Plus I got stung below the eye by a wasp in the last few days of being away. Very uncomfortable at the time but worse is the localised reaction. My cheek and eye is so swollen up I can’t open it to get my contacts in and I look like a crazy boxer - not a good look I can tell you! I’m glad it’s summer and I can wear dark glasses! I’m keeping everything crossed it goes down before work starts back properly in a week’s time albeit I’m in getting some paperwork done a little bit next week when it’s quieter!


Wow! That’s horrible about the sting! I hope it calms down quickly. And I would not stress about the weight…you probably haven’t really gained the whole amount. Your body is full of antihistamines which cause swelling, even in non-sting areas. And if you ate a lot of “fun” food, the extra salt and sugar promotes bloating. I highly doubt you ate 6x3500 calories extra in 2 weeks to gain that much. That’s a lot! Give it a few days and see what happens when you get on the scale again.


----------



## JenJBS

lill_canele said:


> Hello everyone, I’d like your thoughts. If you recall, I’m looking for a classic white summer dress. Preferably long sleeved and long length.
> I tried this one at Ralph Lauren but I feel that it may be a tad too short? Maybe because I’m wearing heels but I’d probably wear it with heels anyway.
> Hmm, I’m not sure if it’s just me or the length looks off? Is it because it’s wrinkled? My husband likes it and think it’s fine lol.
> 
> View attachment 5588254
> View attachment 5588255
> View attachment 5588256


Beautiful dress! I think the length looks great on you.


----------



## More bags

lill_canele said:


> Hello everyone, I’d like your thoughts. If you recall, I’m looking for a classic white summer dress. Preferably long sleeved and long length.
> I tried this one at Ralph Lauren but I feel that it may be a tad too short? Maybe because I’m wearing heels but I’d probably wear it with heels anyway.
> Hmm, I’m not sure if it’s just me or the length looks off? Is it because it’s wrinkled? My husband likes it and think it’s fine lol.
> 
> View attachment 5588254
> View attachment 5588255
> View attachment 5588256


You look fabulous, pretty dress!
@Katinahat sorry to hear about your eye. Re: the weight gain, give yourself a chance to get back into your eating and exercise routine now that you’re home. We‘re supposed to relax and indulge ourselves on vacation.


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> I love it! It really suits you. I see it needs a press at the bottom but otherwise it’s gorgeous. Very flattering on you and it would keep you cool. I love it with the belt. However, it’s not a maxi if that’s what you are looking for. I know maxis are very in fashion - I just have one skirt. The full length can be less practical though - easy to trip in - so I guess it depends what you want it for.


Thank you! Yes, I love it with the belt too! It's actually a little too big/loose at the waist without a belt, but if I went a size down, it would be too small for my shoulders, so I do plan on wearing it with a belt.
Yes, maybe I was imaging more of a maxi length. Hmm...I do tend to step on long dresses with my heels though   




Katinahat said:


> Oh dear! Post holiday come down. Stood on the scales and I’ve put on 6 pounds in 2 weeks! Ice cream and eating out too often despite exercising. Back on the grindstone. So it’s no buying clothes until I’m smaller now which helps with shopping my closet.
> 
> Plus I got stung below the eye by a wasp in the last few days of being away. Very uncomfortable at the time but worse is the localised reaction. My cheek and eye is so swollen up I can’t open it to get my contacts in and I look like a crazy boxer - not a good look I can tell you! I’m glad it’s summer and I can wear dark glasses! I’m keeping everything crossed it goes down before work starts back properly in a week’s time albeit I’m in getting some paperwork done a little bit next week when it’s quieter!


I've been stress eating carbs the past week or so, work is getting crazy and its only getting crazier! Need to have some self control!

Oh no!  So sorry about the wasp sting. I hope you get better soon!



Cordeliere said:


> It is a great length.  Love it.


Thank you!



BowieFan1971 said:


> Unless you are looking for a wedding or formal dress, I don’t think it is too short. Plus do you want a white dress touching the ground? It will get dirty. I think it is a pretty dress and looks wonderful on you as is.


Very true, white + floor don't mix well, haha. Thank you!



Jereni said:


> It looks great to me! I’m having trouble seeing what’s off about the length. It looks like it goes all the way to your ankles so - to me that would make it full length?


I guess what threw me off was that I tried on a bigger size last week, which was about 1 inch longer. But that size was too big, so I had to size down. And the smaller size fit much better but then was a tad bit shorter. So maybe my brain is stuck at the longer length. 



JenJBS said:


> Beautiful dress! I think the length looks great on you.


Thank you!



More bags said:


> You look fabulous, pretty dress!


Thank you! 


Appreciate all your responses and feedback everyone! Thank you!!!  Looks like most of it was in my head lol.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

baghabitz34 said:


> Beautiful photos, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Gorgeous color. I’ve been eyeing this Willow bucket bag in the same deep berry color.
> View attachment 5587753
> 
> So you know I’ll totally be an enabler! We’ll be bag twins, at least in color.


This is the bag I saw in the store!  The color is a bit different in real life (more of a muted purple), and very pretty.


lill_canele said:


> Hello everyone, I’d like your thoughts. If you recall, I’m looking for a classic white summer dress. Preferably long sleeved and long length.
> I tried this one at Ralph Lauren but I feel that it may be a tad too short? Maybe because I’m wearing heels but I’d probably wear it with heels anyway.
> Hmm, I’m not sure if it’s just me or the length looks off? Is it because it’s wrinkled? My husband likes it and think it’s fine lol.
> 
> View attachment 5588254
> View attachment 5588255
> View attachment 5588256


I think it looks great!  The length is perfect.  I have a white lacy maxi skirt and need to find a top that goes with it and wear it before the summer is over.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! That’s horrible about the sting! I hope it calms down quickly. And I would not stress about the weight…you probably haven’t really gained the whole amount. Your body is full of antihistamines which cause swelling, even in non-sting areas. And if you ate a lot of “fun” food, the extra salt and sugar promotes bloating. I highly doubt you ate 6x3500 calories extra in 2 weeks to gain that much. That’s a lot! Give it a few days and see what happens when you get on the scale again.


I didn’t even think of it that way. I agree that it seems like a lot.


More bags said:


> You look fabulous, pretty dress!
> @Katinahat sorry to hear about your eye. Re: the weight gain, give yourself a chance to get back into your eating and exercise routine now that you’re home. We‘re supposed to relax and indulge ourselves on vacation.


Another good point! I’m meant to be being kind to myself.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Unless you are looking for a wedding or formal dress, I don’t think it is too short. Plus do you want a white dress touching the ground? It will get dirty. I think it is a pretty dress and looks wonderful on you as is.


+ 1 word for word!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

lill_canele said:


> I do tend to step on long dresses with my heels though


I have and wear quite a few 70ies dresses that do touch the floor. They aren´t a real pleasure to wear: the hems get dirty, I step into the hem when walking, especially on stairs and must pay attention not to crouch dowm to pick things up because it always ends with me stepping into the lining in the back of the skirt big time...  the only chance to wear floor sweeping dresses fairly comfortably is to do it barefoot.


----------



## dcooney4

lill_canele said:


> Thank you! Yes, I love it with the belt too! It's actually a little too big/loose at the waist without a belt, but if I went a size down, it would be too small for my shoulders, so I do plan on wearing it with a belt.
> Yes, maybe I was imaging more of a maxi length. Hmm...I do tend to step on long dresses with my heels though
> 
> 
> 
> I've been stress eating carbs the past week or so, work is getting crazy and its only getting crazier! Need to have some self control!
> 
> Oh no!  So sorry about the wasp sting. I hope you get better soon!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Very true, white + floor don't mix well, haha. Thank you!
> 
> 
> I guess what threw me off was that I tried on a bigger size last week, which was about 1 inch longer. But that size was too big, so I had to size down. And the smaller size fit much better but then was a tad bit shorter. So maybe my brain is stuck at the longer length.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Appreciate all your responses and feedback everyone! Thank you!!!  Looks like most of it was in my head lol.


I think it looked perfect on you. Any longer you might get your heal stuck in the hem.


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> Hello everyone, I’d like your thoughts. If you recall, I’m looking for a classic white summer dress. Preferably long sleeved and long length.
> I tried this one at Ralph Lauren but I feel that it may be a tad too short? Maybe because I’m wearing heels but I’d probably wear it with heels anyway.
> Hmm, I’m not sure if it’s just me or the length looks off? Is it because it’s wrinkled? My husband likes it and think it’s fine lol.
> 
> View attachment 5588254
> View attachment 5588255
> View attachment 5588256


I think it looks great!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Oh dear! Post holiday come down. Stood on the scales and I’ve put on 6 pounds in 2 weeks! Ice cream and eating out too often despite exercising. Back on the grindstone. So it’s no buying clothes until I’m smaller now which helps with shopping my closet.
> 
> Plus I got stung below the eye by a wasp in the last few days of being away. Very uncomfortable at the time but worse is the localised reaction. My cheek and eye is so swollen up I can’t open it to get my contacts in and I look like a crazy boxer - not a good look I can tell you! I’m glad it’s summer and I can wear dark glasses! I’m keeping everything crossed it goes down before work starts back properly in a week’s time albeit I’m in getting some paperwork done a little bit next week when it’s quieter!


I'm so sorry about the sting! Once I got bit by a mosquito right on the tip of my nose. It looked like a giant zit and I had a big meeting I had to go to.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry about the sting! Once I got bit by a mosquito right on the tip of my nose. It looked like a giant zit and I had a big meeting I had to go to.


Oh no! That doesn’t sound nice either. It’s beginning to go down a bit so I look slightly less weird today. I might even get out for a run.


----------



## Katinahat

The gold dinky chain strap arrived. I’ve had a change to try it on my mini Alexa, Coach Camera bag and mini Amberley - I think it look great. I’ve had it on for such a short time I can’t tell if it’s uncomfortable yet but I can tell it might well be if carrying too much. it’s well made but heavy so I’m pleased with the quality but can see it might dig in. Most importantly for me it can double up. If I clip one end to the bag and pass the other end through the d ring attached to the bag on the other side, I can then put the second clip on the same d ring as the first. This creates a shorter doubled chain strap which is perfect for shoulder carry. It looks really smart and changes the whole look of the bag. Especially the Camera bag which looks much less casual and more like it could have use as an evening bag or event bag. I think that it might be less uncomfortable doubled like this. I’d only use it for carrying less and more formally but can see that if it was your only strap it might put you off using a bag so I’m grateful for the warnings. 

I think it was really good value. It cost £30 on the UK website. Many of the Etsy sellers charge the same for a similar length chain. The Mulberry chain is £195. The resin strap was more too. 

I’ll try to take some photographs later.


----------



## DME

Wow, this thread moves fast! I’ve been away for a week since we were on a cruise and the Wi-Fi was terrible (but the cruise was great), so lots of catching up to do.

@BowieFan1971, your home project came out so nicely! If you’re inclined, please share an updated photo once your armoire is in.

@cowgirlsboots, so glad you enjoyed some downtime with your older children! And an espresso at a gas station? Must be a European thing since it’s hard to even find good coffee on the road in the U.S., forget anything fancier.

@lill_canele, plus one for love of the white dress. You look great!

@Katinahat, so sorry to hear about your wasp sting. Yikes!? I hope it goes down quickly. And you’re brave to weigh yourself. After a week on a cruise ship, I am not going near the scale because I just don’t want to know. But I agree with @BowieFan1971 that it’s likely a lot of bloat and you’ll be back to normal in no time (or at least that’s what I keep telling myself!).

@Jereni, happy 10th anniversary! It looks like an amazing trip!

As for me, our trip started out with a cancelled flight due to all the storms in the D.C. area. American Airlines notified us at 10:06 PM on Thursday (we had an 8:00 AM flight on Friday), with the next available flight to Miami a connecting one through Orlando on Saturday, arriving in the early afternoon. We didn’t want to chance missing the ship (which was set to depart Miami at 5:00 PM), so we showered quickly, finished the last of the packing and were on the road by midnight. The first stop was our local 7-Eleven. Because caffeine.

Getting out of the D.C. area was an adventure due to the storms, the crazy highways and the traffic. Yes, there was still lots of traffic at midnight. I guess people here don’t sleep?

Virginia, North and South Carolina, and Georgia all passed without much to write home about. I lost track of how many Waffle Huts we passed, but the number must be pretty high. Florida is tediously long, but was also uneventful until we hit West Palm Beach. The last 40 miles took two hours. I was the one driving and I’m not known for my patience on a good day, let alone after less than 90 minutes of sleep and 15 hours in the car at that point. But we made it! I didn’t think either was possible, but both the traffic and the drivers in that stretch of Florida were worse than in D.C. Or maybe that was just the lack of sleep talking.

The cruise was amazing! We went with friends (who we met on a cruise in 2015). They have twin DDs who are close in age to our DD and the girls are old enough to do things on their own, which made for an even more relaxing trip. This vacation was ostensibly to celebrate my 50th birthday, which I think we must have clinked glasses over at least a handful of times a day.

Ports were in Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, the Dominican Republic and an island in The Bahamas. I’ll include a couple of photos below.

Of course I was busy checking out all the bag candy I could. However, it’s not as good on a cruise as it is in, say, Las Vegas. My friend and I fell in love with the Chloe Large Woody Basket bag a fellow traveler was carrying (she also had the large Loewe basket bag, which made me think of our own @Katinahat, of course). Anyone have this Chloe bag, or had the chance to check it out? It reminds me of the bag I carried in high school and college in the late 80s/early 90s.

And now for some vacations shots.


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast! I’ve been away for a week since we were on a cruise and the Wi-Fi was terrible (but the cruise was great), so lots of catching up to do.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, your home project came out so nicely! If you’re inclined, please share an updated photo once your armoire is in.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, so glad you enjoyed some downtime with your older children! And an espresso at a gas station? Must be a European thing since it’s hard to even find good coffee on the road in the U.S., forget anything fancier.
> 
> @lill_canele, plus one for love of the white dress. You look great!
> 
> @Katinahat, so sorry to hear about your wasp sting. Yikes!? I hope it goes down quickly. And you’re brave to weigh yourself. After a week on a cruise ship, I am not going near the scale because I just don’t want to know. But I agree with @BowieFan1971 that it’s likely a lot of bloat and you’ll be back to normal in no time (or at least that’s what I keep telling myself!).
> 
> @Jereni, happy 10th anniversary! It looks like an amazing trip!
> 
> As for me, our trip started out with a cancelled flight due to all the storms in the D.C. area. American Airlines notified us at 10:06 PM on Thursday (we had an 8:00 AM flight on Friday), with the next available flight to Miami a connecting one through Orlando on Saturday, arriving in the early afternoon. We didn’t want to chance missing the ship (which was set to depart Miami at 5:00 PM), so we showered quickly, finished the last of the packing and were on the road by midnight. The first stop was our local 7-Eleven. Because caffeine.
> 
> Getting out of the D.C. area was an adventure due to the storms, the crazy highways and the traffic. Yes, there was still lots of traffic at midnight. I guess people here don’t sleep?
> 
> Virginia, North and South Carolina, and Georgia all passed without much to write home about. I lost track of how many Waffle Huts we passed, but the number must be pretty high. Florida is tediously long, but was also uneventful until we hit West Palm Beach. The last 40 miles took two hours. I was the one driving and I’m not known for my patience on a good day, let alone after less than 90 minutes of sleep and 15 hours in the car at that point. But we made it! I didn’t think either was possible, but both the traffic and the drivers in that stretch of Florida were worse than in D.C. Or maybe that was just the lack of sleep talking.
> 
> The cruise was amazing! We went with friends (who we met on a cruise in 2015). They have twin DDs who are close in age to our DD and the girls are old enough to do things on their own, which made for an even more relaxing trip. This vacation was ostensibly to celebrate my 50th birthday, which I think we must have clinked glasses over at least a handful of times a day.
> 
> Ports were in Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, the Dominican Republic and an island in The Bahamas. I’ll include a couple of photos below.
> 
> Of course I was busy checking out all the bag candy I could. However, it’s not as good on a cruise as it is in, say, Las Vegas. My friend and I fell in love with the Chloe Large Woody Basket bag a fellow traveler was carrying (she also had the large Loewe basket bag, which made me think of our own @Katinahat, of course). Anyone have this Chloe bag, or had the chance to check it out? It reminds me of the bag I carried in high school and college in the late 80s/early 90s.
> 
> And now for some vacations shots.
> 
> View attachment 5589150
> View attachment 5589153
> View attachment 5589155
> View attachment 5589158
> View attachment 5589159
> View attachment 5589160



Wow amazing!!! That ship looks fancy! What cruise line was it?  Can’t wait to see more photos. Happy 50th birthday!!! So sorry to hear about that crazy 11th hour drive you had but glad the story had a happy ending!!!


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Wow amazing!!! That ship looks fancy! What cruise line was it?  Can’t wait to see more photos. Happy 50th birthday!!! So sorry to hear about that crazy 11th hour drive you had but glad the story had a happy ending!!!


Thanks! The big day is actually Tuesday (16th), so still in my forties for a few more days. 

This is the MSC Seashore. We’ve sailed MSC six times: Twice on the Divina, three times on the Seaside and this time on the Seashore. They have a new ship coming out later this year called the Seascape and we’ll be sailing that. All of the Sea ones are from the same class of ship, so all similar in design. We’ve done their Yacht Club each time, which is this “ship within a ship” concept. Think concierge, butler, private lounge/pool/dining. You have access to the rest of the ship, too, so it’s like the best of both worlds (small ship and mass market).

We still have over 11 hours in the car today, so you might see more photos before long! Not much else to do when not driving…


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast! I’ve been away for a week since we were on a cruise and the Wi-Fi was terrible (but the cruise was great), so lots of catching up to do.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, your home project came out so nicely! If you’re inclined, please share an updated photo once your armoire is in.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, so glad you enjoyed some downtime with your older children! And an espresso at a gas station? Must be a European thing since it’s hard to even find good coffee on the road in the U.S., forget anything fancier.
> 
> @lill_canele, plus one for love of the white dress. You look great!
> 
> @Katinahat, so sorry to hear about your wasp sting. Yikes!? I hope it goes down quickly. And you’re brave to weigh yourself. After a week on a cruise ship, I am not going near the scale because I just don’t want to know. But I agree with @BowieFan1971 that it’s likely a lot of bloat and you’ll be back to normal in no time (or at least that’s what I keep telling myself!).
> 
> @Jereni, happy 10th anniversary! It looks like an amazing trip!
> 
> As for me, our trip started out with a cancelled flight due to all the storms in the D.C. area. American Airlines notified us at 10:06 PM on Thursday (we had an 8:00 AM flight on Friday), with the next available flight to Miami a connecting one through Orlando on Saturday, arriving in the early afternoon. We didn’t want to chance missing the ship (which was set to depart Miami at 5:00 PM), so we showered quickly, finished the last of the packing and were on the road by midnight. The first stop was our local 7-Eleven. Because caffeine.
> 
> Getting out of the D.C. area was an adventure due to the storms, the crazy highways and the traffic. Yes, there was still lots of traffic at midnight. I guess people here don’t sleep?
> 
> Virginia, North and South Carolina, and Georgia all passed without much to write home about. I lost track of how many Waffle Huts we passed, but the number must be pretty high. Florida is tediously long, but was also uneventful until we hit West Palm Beach. The last 40 miles took two hours. I was the one driving and I’m not known for my patience on a good day, let alone after less than 90 minutes of sleep and 15 hours in the car at that point. But we made it! I didn’t think either was possible, but both the traffic and the drivers in that stretch of Florida were worse than in D.C. Or maybe that was just the lack of sleep talking.
> 
> The cruise was amazing! We went with friends (who we met on a cruise in 2015). They have twin DDs who are close in age to our DD and the girls are old enough to do things on their own, which made for an even more relaxing trip. This vacation was ostensibly to celebrate my 50th birthday, which I think we must have clinked glasses over at least a handful of times a day.
> 
> Ports were in Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, the Dominican Republic and an island in The Bahamas. I’ll include a couple of photos below.
> 
> Of course I was busy checking out all the bag candy I could. However, it’s not as good on a cruise as it is in, say, Las Vegas. My friend and I fell in love with the Chloe Large Woody Basket bag a fellow traveler was carrying (she also had the large Loewe basket bag, which made me think of our own @Katinahat, of course). Anyone have this Chloe bag, or had the chance to check it out? It reminds me of the bag I carried in high school and college in the late 80s/early 90s.
> 
> And now for some vacations shots.
> 
> View attachment 5589150
> View attachment 5589153
> View attachment 5589155
> View attachment 5589158
> View attachment 5589159
> View attachment 5589160


Amazingly adaptive and heroic response on your part.   No one is going to mess with your vacation.  Regarding the traffic in near Miami....Half of New Jersey and New York moved to Florida during the pandemic.    And they still drive like they are in Jersey.   

That ship looks friggin huge.  It is like a floating building or maybe a football stadium.   Glad the cruise was so nice for you once you got there.   Great pics.  Any shopping?


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast! I’ve been away for a week since we were on a cruise and the Wi-Fi was terrible (but the cruise was great), so lots of catching up to do.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, your home project came out so nicely! If you’re inclined, please share an updated photo once your armoire is in.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, so glad you enjoyed some downtime with your older children! And an espresso at a gas station? Must be a European thing since it’s hard to even find good coffee on the road in the U.S., forget anything fancier.
> 
> @lill_canele, plus one for love of the white dress. You look great!
> 
> @Katinahat, so sorry to hear about your wasp sting. Yikes!? I hope it goes down quickly. And you’re brave to weigh yourself. After a week on a cruise ship, I am not going near the scale because I just don’t want to know. But I agree with @BowieFan1971 that it’s likely a lot of bloat and you’ll be back to normal in no time (or at least that’s what I keep telling myself!).
> 
> @Jereni, happy 10th anniversary! It looks like an amazing trip!
> 
> As for me, our trip started out with a cancelled flight due to all the storms in the D.C. area. American Airlines notified us at 10:06 PM on Thursday (we had an 8:00 AM flight on Friday), with the next available flight to Miami a connecting one through Orlando on Saturday, arriving in the early afternoon. We didn’t want to chance missing the ship (which was set to depart Miami at 5:00 PM), so we showered quickly, finished the last of the packing and were on the road by midnight. The first stop was our local 7-Eleven. Because caffeine.
> 
> Getting out of the D.C. area was an adventure due to the storms, the crazy highways and the traffic. Yes, there was still lots of traffic at midnight. I guess people here don’t sleep?
> 
> Virginia, North and South Carolina, and Georgia all passed without much to write home about. I lost track of how many Waffle Huts we passed, but the number must be pretty high. Florida is tediously long, but was also uneventful until we hit West Palm Beach. The last 40 miles took two hours. I was the one driving and I’m not known for my patience on a good day, let alone after less than 90 minutes of sleep and 15 hours in the car at that point. But we made it! I didn’t think either was possible, but both the traffic and the drivers in that stretch of Florida were worse than in D.C. Or maybe that was just the lack of sleep talking.
> 
> The cruise was amazing! We went with friends (who we met on a cruise in 2015). They have twin DDs who are close in age to our DD and the girls are old enough to do things on their own, which made for an even more relaxing trip. This vacation was ostensibly to celebrate my 50th birthday, which I think we must have clinked glasses over at least a handful of times a day.
> 
> Ports were in Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, the Dominican Republic and an island in The Bahamas. I’ll include a couple of photos below.
> 
> Of course I was busy checking out all the bag candy I could. However, it’s not as good on a cruise as it is in, say, Las Vegas. My friend and I fell in love with the Chloe Large Woody Basket bag a fellow traveler was carrying (she also had the large Loewe basket bag, which made me think of our own @Katinahat, of course). Anyone have this Chloe bag, or had the chance to check it out? It reminds me of the bag I carried in high school and college in the late 80s/early 90s.
> 
> And now for some vacations shots.
> 
> View attachment 5589150
> View attachment 5589153
> View attachment 5589155
> View attachment 5589158
> View attachment 5589159
> View attachment 5589160


I am never less than astounded by the traffic around DC! It routinely took 2 hours to get from Alexandria to outside Baltimore after driving for 10 hours already. If you haven’t experienced it, you wouldn’t believe it! And being from GA, yes, the drivers from FL leave a lot to be desired as a whole.

The armoire is in place and it is perfect! So worth the $50 and wrestling it in. Luckily we were able to back the truck almost up to the outside basement door and the doorway is wide. I also picked up a tall secondhand sofa table for DH’s stereo speakers. The stools fit nicely under it and can be used as a desk or snack space.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast! I’ve been away for a week since we were on a cruise and the Wi-Fi was terrible (but the cruise was great), so lots of catching up to do.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, your home project came out so nicely! If you’re inclined, please share an updated photo once your armoire is in.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, so glad you enjoyed some downtime with your older children! And an espresso at a gas station? Must be a European thing since it’s hard to even find good coffee on the road in the U.S., forget anything fancier.
> 
> @lill_canele, plus one for love of the white dress. You look great!
> 
> @Katinahat, so sorry to hear about your wasp sting. Yikes!? I hope it goes down quickly. And you’re brave to weigh yourself. After a week on a cruise ship, I am not going near the scale because I just don’t want to know. But I agree with @BowieFan1971 that it’s likely a lot of bloat and you’ll be back to normal in no time (or at least that’s what I keep telling myself!).
> 
> @Jereni, happy 10th anniversary! It looks like an amazing trip!
> 
> As for me, our trip started out with a cancelled flight due to all the storms in the D.C. area. American Airlines notified us at 10:06 PM on Thursday (we had an 8:00 AM flight on Friday), with the next available flight to Miami a connecting one through Orlando on Saturday, arriving in the early afternoon. We didn’t want to chance missing the ship (which was set to depart Miami at 5:00 PM), so we showered quickly, finished the last of the packing and were on the road by midnight. The first stop was our local 7-Eleven. Because caffeine.
> 
> Getting out of the D.C. area was an adventure due to the storms, the crazy highways and the traffic. Yes, there was still lots of traffic at midnight. I guess people here don’t sleep?
> 
> Virginia, North and South Carolina, and Georgia all passed without much to write home about. I lost track of how many Waffle Huts we passed, but the number must be pretty high. Florida is tediously long, but was also uneventful until we hit West Palm Beach. The last 40 miles took two hours. I was the one driving and I’m not known for my patience on a good day, let alone after less than 90 minutes of sleep and 15 hours in the car at that point. But we made it! I didn’t think either was possible, but both the traffic and the drivers in that stretch of Florida were worse than in D.C. Or maybe that was just the lack of sleep talking.
> 
> The cruise was amazing! We went with friends (who we met on a cruise in 2015). They have twin DDs who are close in age to our DD and the girls are old enough to do things on their own, which made for an even more relaxing trip. This vacation was ostensibly to celebrate my 50th birthday, which I think we must have clinked glasses over at least a handful of times a day.
> 
> Ports were in Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, the Dominican Republic and an island in The Bahamas. I’ll include a couple of photos below.
> 
> Of course I was busy checking out all the bag candy I could. However, it’s not as good on a cruise as it is in, say, Las Vegas. My friend and I fell in love with the Chloe Large Woody Basket bag a fellow traveler was carrying (she also had the large Loewe basket bag, which made me think of our own @Katinahat, of course). Anyone have this Chloe bag, or had the chance to check it out? It reminds me of the bag I carried in high school and college in the late 80s/early 90s.
> 
> And now for some vacations shots.
> 
> View attachment 5589150
> View attachment 5589153
> View attachment 5589155
> View attachment 5589158
> View attachment 5589159
> View attachment 5589160


Sounds wonderful, other than the very long car drive! I went on a similar cruise a very long time ago as a very adventurous single girl. I remember stopping on Saint Lucia and spending an extra week in Barbados. At the time in Saint Lucia everywhere they were selling these little baskets full of spices for about a dollar. The cruise line advised us against buying them; I wish they hadn't or I would have bought more. When I got home I realized that just the saffron included was worth over $50.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am never less than astounded by the traffic around DC! It routinely took 2 hours to get from Alexandria to outside Baltimore after driving for 10 hours already. If you haven’t experienced it, you wouldn’t believe it! And being from GA, yes, the drivers from FL leave a lot to be desired as a whole.
> 
> The armoire is in place and it is perfect! So worth the $50 and wrestling it in. Luckily we were able to back the truck almost up to the outside basement door and the doorway is wide. I also picked up a tall secondhand sofa table for DH’s stereo speakers. The stools fit nicely under it and can be used as a desk or snack space.
> 
> View attachment 5589463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589465


I really like the armoire!


----------



## 880

DME said:


> Thanks! The big day is actually Tuesday (16th), so still in my forties for a few more days.
> 
> This is the MSC Seashore. We’ve sailed MSC six times: Twice on the Divina, three times on the Seaside and this time on the Seashore. They have a new ship coming out later this year called the Seascape and we’ll be sailing that. All of the Sea ones are from the same class of ship, so all similar in design. We’ve done their Yacht Club each time, which is this “ship within a ship” concept. Think concierge, butler, private lounge/pool/dining. You have access to the rest of the ship, too, so it’s like the best of both worlds (small ship and mass market).
> 
> We still have over 11 hours in the car today, so you might see more photos before long! Not much else to do when not driving…


Happy birthday! I am so sorry about all the driving, but it sounds like an amazing celebratory trip! Hugs


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I really like the armoire!


It looked good in the pics and I was pleasantly surprised. It is solid wood and has tons of storage space, but it doesn’t take up a ton of space. My sewing machine barely makes a dent and I can fit rolls of wrapping paper on the top shelf with ease. Very happy with it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast! I’ve been away for a week since we were on a cruise and the Wi-Fi was terrible (but the cruise was great), so lots of catching up to do.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, your home project came out so nicely! If you’re inclined, please share an updated photo once your armoire is in.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, so glad you enjoyed some downtime with your older children! And an espresso at a gas station? Must be a European thing since it’s hard to even find good coffee on the road in the U.S., forget anything fancier.
> 
> @lill_canele, plus one for love of the white dress. You look great!
> 
> @Katinahat, so sorry to hear about your wasp sting. Yikes!? I hope it goes down quickly. And you’re brave to weigh yourself. After a week on a cruise ship, I am not going near the scale because I just don’t want to know. But I agree with @BowieFan1971 that it’s likely a lot of bloat and you’ll be back to normal in no time (or at least that’s what I keep telling myself!).
> 
> @Jereni, happy 10th anniversary! It looks like an amazing trip!
> 
> As for me, our trip started out with a cancelled flight due to all the storms in the D.C. area. American Airlines notified us at 10:06 PM on Thursday (we had an 8:00 AM flight on Friday), with the next available flight to Miami a connecting one through Orlando on Saturday, arriving in the early afternoon. We didn’t want to chance missing the ship (which was set to depart Miami at 5:00 PM), so we showered quickly, finished the last of the packing and were on the road by midnight. The first stop was our local 7-Eleven. Because caffeine.
> 
> Getting out of the D.C. area was an adventure due to the storms, the crazy highways and the traffic. Yes, there was still lots of traffic at midnight. I guess people here don’t sleep?
> 
> Virginia, North and South Carolina, and Georgia all passed without much to write home about. I lost track of how many Waffle Huts we passed, but the number must be pretty high. Florida is tediously long, but was also uneventful until we hit West Palm Beach. The last 40 miles took two hours. I was the one driving and I’m not known for my patience on a good day, let alone after less than 90 minutes of sleep and 15 hours in the car at that point. But we made it! I didn’t think either was possible, but both the traffic and the drivers in that stretch of Florida were worse than in D.C. Or maybe that was just the lack of sleep talking.
> 
> The cruise was amazing! We went with friends (who we met on a cruise in 2015). They have twin DDs who are close in age to our DD and the girls are old enough to do things on their own, which made for an even more relaxing trip. This vacation was ostensibly to celebrate my 50th birthday, which I think we must have clinked glasses over at least a handful of times a day.
> 
> Ports were in Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, the Dominican Republic and an island in The Bahamas. I’ll include a couple of photos below.
> 
> Of course I was busy checking out all the bag candy I could. However, it’s not as good on a cruise as it is in, say, Las Vegas. My friend and I fell in love with the Chloe Large Woody Basket bag a fellow traveler was carrying (she also had the large Loewe basket bag, which made me think of our own @Katinahat, of course). Anyone have this Chloe bag, or had the chance to check it out? It reminds me of the bag I carried in high school and college in the late 80s/early 90s.
> 
> And now for some vacations shots.
> 
> View attachment 5589150
> View attachment 5589153
> View attachment 5589155
> View attachment 5589158
> View attachment 5589159
> View attachment 5589160


Happy Birthday to you!
The cruise sounds lovely. It must be a special experience to be on a ship and see exotic places. I´m glad you had a good time!

What a horrendous car trip you had! I´m glad you made it in time. Driving in the dark is a total challenge for me- I tend to lose the third dimension and practically would have to stick my hand out of the window to feel my way... haha!

Re the coffee: at many German motorway stops you can find decent coffee, espresso, cappuchino, latte... but it comes at a price. To me coffee on the motorway has the same appeal as going out for cocktails- something I see other people do but have never experienced myself.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> It looked good in the pics and I was pleasantly surprised. It is solid wood and has tons of storage space, but it doesn’t take up a ton of space. My sewing machine barely makes a dent and I can fit rolls of wrapping paper on the top shelf with ease. Very happy with it!


It´s a great piece of furniture! Well done finding it!


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> Amazingly adaptive and heroic response on your part.   No one is going to mess with your vacation.  Regarding the traffic in near Miami....Half of New Jersey and New York moved to Florida during the pandemic.    And they still drive like they are in Jersey.
> 
> That ship looks friggin huge.  It is like a floating building or maybe a football stadium.   Glad the cruise was so nice for you once you got there.   Great pics.  Any shopping?


I grew up in Northeastern Pennsylvania and you make an excellent point!

If I remember correctly, there were over 4,000 passengers on board our sailing and it was pretty full; that number doesn’t include crew (which is usually well over 1,000 for a ship that size). Passengers alone total more than the size of my hometown, which is just crazy to think about. There are 20 decks, with all but the first four open to passengers.


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am never less than astounded by the traffic around DC! It routinely took 2 hours to get from Alexandria to outside Baltimore after driving for 10 hours already. If you haven’t experienced it, you wouldn’t believe it! And being from GA, yes, the drivers from FL leave a lot to be desired as a whole.
> 
> The armoire is in place and it is perfect! So worth the $50 and wrestling it in. Luckily we were able to back the truck almost up to the outside basement door and the doorway is wide. I also picked up a tall secondhand sofa table for DH’s stereo speakers. The stools fit nicely under it and can be used as a desk or snack space.
> 
> View attachment 5589463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589465


Wow, the armoire looks amazing! I love th color and style. And I saw from a later post that it holds a lot, which is excellent. I hate clutter, so always love a good storage option and it sounds like this will be an excellent one.

Two hours from Alexandria to Baltimore sounds about right. It might actually take longer nowadays since Virginia put in hot lanes, which have made Beltway traffic that much worse. Maryland is talking about doing the same. Nothing like a backup at 2:00 PM on a Saturday afternoon…


----------



## DME

880 said:


> Happy birthday! I am so sorry about all the driving, but it sounds like an amazing celebratory trip! Hugs


Thank you! We’re still on the road, but should hopefully arrive home around midnight. DH handles driving in the dark better than me (@cowgirlsboots could have been describing me in her post!), so I took a lengthy middle stretch of the drive and am back to being a sidekick now.


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> Happy Birthday to you!
> The cruise sounds lovely. It must be a special experience to be on a ship and see exotic places. I´m glad you had a good time!
> 
> What a horrendous car trip you had! I´m glad you made it in time. Driving in the dark is a total challenge for me- I tend to lose the third dimension and practically would have to stick my hand out of the window to feel my way... haha!
> 
> Re the coffee: at many German motorway stops you can find decent coffee, espresso, cappuchino, latte... but it comes at a price. To me coffee on the motorway has the same appeal as going out for cocktails- something I see other people do but have never experienced myself.


Haha, I swear you could be describing me! My night vision is terrible. And after the swill I had on both the drive down and the drive home, I might just be willing to pay that price if good coffee was available! I swear I still have heartburn from the cup I downed at 9:00 AM… and it’s 12 hours later.


----------



## DME

As promised, here are more photos. I’ll go with food ones this time. MSC is an Italian cruise line (it stands for Mediterranean Shipping Company; they also do freight), and the food reflects that. I had a lot of risotto on this trip. All of the pasta is handmade on board, as is the pizza. On some of their ships, they have an amazing pizza restaurant and you can watch them make it.

They do a fancy dinner buffet on the pool deck one night each sailing. It’s a whole party, with music and dancing, too. The staff is allowed to dance and they really get into it. The deviled eggs (eaten at the steakhouse on board) are made with foie gras, while the drink is called a Blue Hawaiian. DH arranged for a birthday celebration in the dining room on Thursday, hence the cake. The tart is goat cheese and blueberry.

@Cordeliere, I have a digital album titled Food (and Drink) Porn, in reference to a comment you made when sharing photos of your fabulous Italy meals. I think Anthony Bourdain had a show, or at least an episode of one of his shows, aptly called food porn? I remember it being good.


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> Amazingly adaptive and heroic response on your part.   No one is going to mess with your vacation.  Regarding the traffic in near Miami....Half of New Jersey and New York moved to Florida during the pandemic.    And they still drive like they are in Jersey.
> 
> That ship looks friggin huge.  It is like a floating building or maybe a football stadium.   Glad the cruise was so nice for you once you got there.   Great pics.  Any shopping?


Forgot to answer the all-important shopping question! Yes, I did a little, although the islands we went to weren’t the best for that. I got a Lagos blue caviar and diamond bracelet, and a dainty rose gold bracket with both polished and uncut/unpolished diamonds (to stack with my Van Cleef Sweet Alhambra bracelet, which is also in rose gold). I have been eyeing the Lagos at home, so was thrilled to pick up a piece. Prices are 10% less and there’s no sales tax.


----------



## JenJBS

Summer sale, plus a gift certificate, and I couldn't resist. 
Behno Mini-Ina in red!


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast! I’ve been away for a week since we were on a cruise and the Wi-Fi was terrible (but the cruise was great), so lots of catching up to do.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, your home project came out so nicely! If you’re inclined, please share an updated photo once your armoire is in.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, so glad you enjoyed some downtime with your older children! And an espresso at a gas station? Must be a European thing since it’s hard to even find good coffee on the road in the U.S., forget anything fancier.
> 
> @lill_canele, plus one for love of the white dress. You look great!
> 
> @Katinahat, so sorry to hear about your wasp sting. Yikes!? I hope it goes down quickly. And you’re brave to weigh yourself. After a week on a cruise ship, I am not going near the scale because I just don’t want to know. But I agree with @BowieFan1971 that it’s likely a lot of bloat and you’ll be back to normal in no time (or at least that’s what I keep telling myself!).
> 
> @Jereni, happy 10th anniversary! It looks like an amazing trip!
> 
> As for me, our trip started out with a cancelled flight due to all the storms in the D.C. area. American Airlines notified us at 10:06 PM on Thursday (we had an 8:00 AM flight on Friday), with the next available flight to Miami a connecting one through Orlando on Saturday, arriving in the early afternoon. We didn’t want to chance missing the ship (which was set to depart Miami at 5:00 PM), so we showered quickly, finished the last of the packing and were on the road by midnight. The first stop was our local 7-Eleven. Because caffeine.
> 
> Getting out of the D.C. area was an adventure due to the storms, the crazy highways and the traffic. Yes, there was still lots of traffic at midnight. I guess people here don’t sleep?
> 
> Virginia, North and South Carolina, and Georgia all passed without much to write home about. I lost track of how many Waffle Huts we passed, but the number must be pretty high. Florida is tediously long, but was also uneventful until we hit West Palm Beach. The last 40 miles took two hours. I was the one driving and I’m not known for my patience on a good day, let alone after less than 90 minutes of sleep and 15 hours in the car at that point. But we made it! I didn’t think either was possible, but both the traffic and the drivers in that stretch of Florida were worse than in D.C. Or maybe that was just the lack of sleep talking.
> 
> The cruise was amazing! We went with friends (who we met on a cruise in 2015). They have twin DDs who are close in age to our DD and the girls are old enough to do things on their own, which made for an even more relaxing trip. This vacation was ostensibly to celebrate my 50th birthday, which I think we must have clinked glasses over at least a handful of times a day.
> 
> Ports were in Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, the Dominican Republic and an island in The Bahamas. I’ll include a couple of photos below.
> 
> Of course I was busy checking out all the bag candy I could. However, it’s not as good on a cruise as it is in, say, Las Vegas. My friend and I fell in love with the Chloe Large Woody Basket bag a fellow traveler was carrying (she also had the large Loewe basket bag, which made me think of our own @Katinahat, of course). Anyone have this Chloe bag, or had the chance to check it out? It reminds me of the bag I carried in high school and college in the late 80s/early 90s.
> 
> And now for some vacations shots.
> 
> View attachment 5589150
> View attachment 5589153
> View attachment 5589155
> View attachment 5589158
> View attachment 5589159
> View attachment 5589160


What a truly amazing trip! You were both so determined to make it to tackle that massive drive. DH and I have driven to the South West of France and back which is about 2,750 miles but that’s with multiple stops via several locations in France as we went for 3 weeks with the family. I hate driving on the right so DH does it mostly. It feels very odd being in the wrong position on the road.

I love your pictures and the later ones if the food you ate on ship! And cocktails? What a huge vessel it is. I love that you were checking out the arm candy and there was a large Loewe basket. Which bags did you have with you for this trip and were you dressing up for dinner every evening? It sounds like a truly amazing birthday experience! Congratulations.

Can we see a photo of your new jewellery sometime?


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am never less than astounded by the traffic around DC! It routinely took 2 hours to get from Alexandria to outside Baltimore after driving for 10 hours already. If you haven’t experienced it, you wouldn’t believe it! And being from GA, yes, the drivers from FL leave a lot to be desired as a whole.
> 
> The armoire is in place and it is perfect! So worth the $50 and wrestling it in. Luckily we were able to back the truck almost up to the outside basement door and the doorway is wide. I also picked up a tall secondhand sofa table for DH’s stereo speakers. The stools fit nicely under it and can be used as a desk or snack space.
> 
> View attachment 5589463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589465


It looks perfect there. It’s such a lovely space and can carry this piece of furniture well. Great to have all that useful storage too.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Summer sale, plus a gift certificate, and I couldn't resist.
> Behno Mini-Ina in red!
> View attachment 5589581


A fabulous addition to the collection and I can see it fitting in with you bag style perfectly. No one can resist a sale when they’ve got a gift certificate.


----------



## Katinahat

There is a large cultural festival on near where I live. It has been cancelled the last two years because of Covid. DH and I went to an outdoor gig last night for a popular UK band. It was an older audience with lots of people in their 60s making me one of the younger ones! It was brilliant clapping and singing along but my feet were killing after standing for nearly 4 hours!


We had a meal first: tapas.



Bag watching, it was all crossbodies (and backpacks). I saw a couple of LVs and loads of Gucci disco and other high street camera bags with webbing straps plus a few Mulberry Lilys which was my choice for the evening. Lots of people had Kipling or similar.

So the chain dilemma. I’ve never worn a chain bag for so long without taking it off. Most of mine have leather woven chains. Normally I carry them to a restaurant and then hang it over a chair. I can concur it was slightly uncomfortable to wear for the longer period. I was glad to put on my lightly quilted summer Barbour jacket mid way through as it got cooler as the padding solved the problem. I guess the new Dinky chain without leather weave will be worse so I need to consider carefully when I use it. I’m definitely keeping it as I think it will adds a new style to some if my bags. Plus here I need a thick coat a lot of the year.

I love the Lily as an understated but beautiful event bag. I know a lot of you can’t get on with a chain but I’m happy as generally I would put the bag down for longer periods. I think bags on chains instantly add a dressy feel to any outfit even if it’s just jeans which was what I was wearing last night. It also holds a surprising amount. I wouldn’t use it as an everyday bag so it does get less carries but I think it’s okay to have specific bags for events.



I have this one in black with SHW and one in Mulberry’s classic Oak with GHW.

The previous event I went to was a West End show in July and I took the Brioche to that which is a modern design with its puffy quilting but overall a very similar style of bag. My other BOC are a Coach Tearose Dinky (leather woven chain) and Aspinal Lottie hold much less so I don’t reach for them as much even for events.

*What is your bag style of choice for an event such as a show, theatre or a concert? Do you have more than one bag and prefered options within this style? *


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast! I’ve been away for a week since we were on a cruise and the Wi-Fi was terrible (but the cruise was great), so lots of catching up to do.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, your home project came out so nicely! If you’re inclined, please share an updated photo once your armoire is in.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, so glad you enjoyed some downtime with your older children! And an espresso at a gas station? Must be a European thing since it’s hard to even find good coffee on the road in the U.S., forget anything fancier.
> 
> @lill_canele, plus one for love of the white dress. You look great!
> 
> @Katinahat, so sorry to hear about your wasp sting. Yikes!? I hope it goes down quickly. And you’re brave to weigh yourself. After a week on a cruise ship, I am not going near the scale because I just don’t want to know. But I agree with @BowieFan1971 that it’s likely a lot of bloat and you’ll be back to normal in no time (or at least that’s what I keep telling myself!).
> 
> @Jereni, happy 10th anniversary! It looks like an amazing trip!
> 
> As for me, our trip started out with a cancelled flight due to all the storms in the D.C. area. American Airlines notified us at 10:06 PM on Thursday (we had an 8:00 AM flight on Friday), with the next available flight to Miami a connecting one through Orlando on Saturday, arriving in the early afternoon. We didn’t want to chance missing the ship (which was set to depart Miami at 5:00 PM), so we showered quickly, finished the last of the packing and were on the road by midnight. The first stop was our local 7-Eleven. Because caffeine.
> 
> Getting out of the D.C. area was an adventure due to the storms, the crazy highways and the traffic. Yes, there was still lots of traffic at midnight. I guess people here don’t sleep?
> 
> Virginia, North and South Carolina, and Georgia all passed without much to write home about. I lost track of how many Waffle Huts we passed, but the number must be pretty high. Florida is tediously long, but was also uneventful until we hit West Palm Beach. The last 40 miles took two hours. I was the one driving and I’m not known for my patience on a good day, let alone after less than 90 minutes of sleep and 15 hours in the car at that point. But we made it! I didn’t think either was possible, but both the traffic and the drivers in that stretch of Florida were worse than in D.C. Or maybe that was just the lack of sleep talking.
> 
> The cruise was amazing! We went with friends (who we met on a cruise in 2015). They have twin DDs who are close in age to our DD and the girls are old enough to do things on their own, which made for an even more relaxing trip. This vacation was ostensibly to celebrate my 50th birthday, which I think we must have clinked glasses over at least a handful of times a day.
> 
> Ports were in Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, the Dominican Republic and an island in The Bahamas. I’ll include a couple of photos below.
> 
> Of course I was busy checking out all the bag candy I could. However, it’s not as good on a cruise as it is in, say, Las Vegas. My friend and I fell in love with the Chloe Large Woody Basket bag a fellow traveler was carrying (she also had the large Loewe basket bag, which made me think of our own @Katinahat, of course). Anyone have this Chloe bag, or had the chance to check it out? It reminds me of the bag I carried in high school and college in the late 80s/early 90s.
> 
> And now for some vacations shots.
> 
> View attachment 5589150
> View attachment 5589153
> View attachment 5589155
> View attachment 5589158
> View attachment 5589159
> View attachment 5589160


Beautiful pictures! I am sorry you had such a hard time getting there, but I am glad you made it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Summer sale, plus a gift certificate, and I couldn't resist.
> Behno Mini-Ina in red!
> View attachment 5589581


So Pretty!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> There is a large cultural festival on near where I live. It has been cancelled the last two years because of Covid. DH and I went to an outdoor gig last night for a popular UK band. It was an older audience with lots of people in their 60s making me one of the younger ones! It was brilliant clapping and singing along but my feet were killing after standing for nearly 4 hours!
> View attachment 5589714
> 
> We had a meal first: tapas.
> View attachment 5589713
> 
> 
> Bag watching, it was all crossbodies (and backpacks). I saw a couple of LVs and loads of Gucci disco and other high street camera bags with webbing straps plus a few Mulberry Lilys which was my choice for the evening. Lots of people had Kipling or similar.
> 
> So the chain dilemma. I’ve never worn a chain bag for so long without taking it off. Most of mine have leather woven chains. Normally I carry them to a restaurant and then hang it over a chair. I can concur it was slightly uncomfortable to wear for the longer period. I was glad to put on my lightly quilted summer Barbour jacket mid way through as it got cooler as the padding solved the problem. I guess the new Dinky chain without leather weave will be worse so I need to consider carefully when I use it. I’m definitely keeping it as I think it will adds a new style to some if my bags. Plus here I need a thick coat a lot of the year.
> 
> I love the Lily as an understated but beautiful event bag. I know a lot of you can’t get on with a chain but I’m happy as generally I would put the bag down for longer periods. I think bags on chains instantly add a dressy feel to any outfit even if it’s just jeans which was what I was wearing last night. It also holds a surprising amount. I wouldn’t use it as an everyday bag so it does get less carries but I think it’s okay to have specific bags for events.
> View attachment 5589715
> 
> 
> I have this one in black with SHW and one in Mulberry’s classic Oak with GHW.
> 
> The previous event I went to was a West End show in July and I took the Brioche to that which is a modern design with its puffy quilting but overall a very similar style of bag. My other BOC are a Coach Tearose Dinky (leather woven chain) and Aspinal Lottie hold much less so I don’t reach for them as much even for events.
> 
> *What is your bag style of choice for an event such as a show, theatre or a concert? Do you have more than one bag and prefered options within this style? *


So glad you got to go to a concert! The Lily is so darn pretty!

I don’t go to events that require a smaller bag very often, so I have one small crossbody in woven leather in brown and one in black croc I got for Italy. I think I spent less than $30 for both since I wear them so infrequently. I also have a Minkoff Love in black for dressier events…again I think I paid about $30 for it. Most events like concerts or sporting events, I would wear something with pockets snd take the bare minimum, like a card case with ID, one card and a bit of cash. Keys too unless I am with DH. If I need my phone too, then maybe just a wristlet…that way I can be hands free when needed or hook it on a belt loop if I absolutely had to. I have a few since I also use them as pouches inside bigger bags. Again, I pick them up very cheaply…between $10-20. All of these items were purchased secondhand.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DME said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast! I’ve been away for a week since we were on a cruise and the Wi-Fi was terrible (but the cruise was great), so lots of catching up to do.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, your home project came out so nicely! If you’re inclined, please share an updated photo once your armoire is in.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots, so glad you enjoyed some downtime with your older children! And an espresso at a gas station? Must be a European thing since it’s hard to even find good coffee on the road in the U.S., forget anything fancier.
> 
> @lill_canele, plus one for love of the white dress. You look great!
> 
> @Katinahat, so sorry to hear about your wasp sting. Yikes!? I hope it goes down quickly. And you’re brave to weigh yourself. After a week on a cruise ship, I am not going near the scale because I just don’t want to know. But I agree with @BowieFan1971 that it’s likely a lot of bloat and you’ll be back to normal in no time (or at least that’s what I keep telling myself!).
> 
> @Jereni, happy 10th anniversary! It looks like an amazing trip!
> 
> As for me, our trip started out with a cancelled flight due to all the storms in the D.C. area. American Airlines notified us at 10:06 PM on Thursday (we had an 8:00 AM flight on Friday), with the next available flight to Miami a connecting one through Orlando on Saturday, arriving in the early afternoon. We didn’t want to chance missing the ship (which was set to depart Miami at 5:00 PM), so we showered quickly, finished the last of the packing and were on the road by midnight. The first stop was our local 7-Eleven. Because caffeine.
> 
> Getting out of the D.C. area was an adventure due to the storms, the crazy highways and the traffic. Yes, there was still lots of traffic at midnight. I guess people here don’t sleep?
> 
> Virginia, North and South Carolina, and Georgia all passed without much to write home about. I lost track of how many Waffle Huts we passed, but the number must be pretty high. Florida is tediously long, but was also uneventful until we hit West Palm Beach. The last 40 miles took two hours. I was the one driving and I’m not known for my patience on a good day, let alone after less than 90 minutes of sleep and 15 hours in the car at that point. But we made it! I didn’t think either was possible, but both the traffic and the drivers in that stretch of Florida were worse than in D.C. Or maybe that was just the lack of sleep talking.
> 
> The cruise was amazing! We went with friends (who we met on a cruise in 2015). They have twin DDs who are close in age to our DD and the girls are old enough to do things on their own, which made for an even more relaxing trip. This vacation was ostensibly to celebrate my 50th birthday, which I think we must have clinked glasses over at least a handful of times a day.
> 
> Ports were in Puerto Rico, St. Thomas, the Dominican Republic and an island in The Bahamas. I’ll include a couple of photos below.
> 
> Of course I was busy checking out all the bag candy I could. However, it’s not as good on a cruise as it is in, say, Las Vegas. My friend and I fell in love with the Chloe Large Woody Basket bag a fellow traveler was carrying (she also had the large Loewe basket bag, which made me think of our own @Katinahat, of course). Anyone have this Chloe bag, or had the chance to check it out? It reminds me of the bag I carried in high school and college in the late 80s/early 90s.
> 
> And now for some vacations shots.
> 
> View attachment 5589150
> View attachment 5589153
> View attachment 5589155
> View attachment 5589158
> View attachment 5589159
> View attachment 5589160


Happy upcoming 50th birthday!  Loved the pictures and enjoyed reading about your trip.

@BowieFan1971, that armoire is perfect in that room!  I wish I could find something like that to store my perfume collection (or could even use it to store handbags).


Katinahat said:


> There is a large cultural festival on near where I live. It has been cancelled the last two years because of Covid. DH and I went to an outdoor gig last night for a popular UK band. It was an older audience with lots of people in their 60s making me one of the younger ones! It was brilliant clapping and singing along but my feet were killing after standing for nearly 4 hours!
> View attachment 5589714
> 
> We had a meal first: tapas.
> View attachment 5589713
> 
> 
> Bag watching, it was all crossbodies (and backpacks). I saw a couple of LVs and loads of Gucci disco and other high street camera bags with webbing straps plus a few Mulberry Lilys which was my choice for the evening. Lots of people had Kipling or similar.
> 
> So the chain dilemma. I’ve never worn a chain bag for so long without taking it off. Most of mine have leather woven chains. Normally I carry them to a restaurant and then hang it over a chair. I can concur it was slightly uncomfortable to wear for the longer period. I was glad to put on my lightly quilted summer Barbour jacket mid way through as it got cooler as the padding solved the problem. I guess the new Dinky chain without leather weave will be worse so I need to consider carefully when I use it. I’m definitely keeping it as I think it will adds a new style to some if my bags. Plus here I need a thick coat a lot of the year.
> 
> I love the Lily as an understated but beautiful event bag. I know a lot of you can’t get on with a chain but I’m happy as generally I would put the bag down for longer periods. I think bags on chains instantly add a dressy feel to any outfit even if it’s just jeans which was what I was wearing last night. It also holds a surprising amount. I wouldn’t use it as an everyday bag so it does get less carries but I think it’s okay to have specific bags for events.
> View attachment 5589715
> 
> 
> I have this one in black with SHW and one in Mulberry’s classic Oak with GHW.
> 
> The previous event I went to was a West End show in July and I took the Brioche to that which is a modern design with its puffy quilting but overall a very similar style of bag. My other BOC are a Coach Tearose Dinky (leather woven chain) and Aspinal Lottie hold much less so I don’t reach for them as much even for events.
> 
> *What is your bag style of choice for an event such as a show, theatre or a concert? Do you have more than one bag and prefered options within this style? *


Glad to hear you were able to go to a concert, and it's good that things are opening up again, with shows and concerts.  I haven't been to the theatre or a concert since covid, although I enjoyed them prior to the pandemic.  Maybe I just need to overcome my hesitation/inertia in this regard.  As for bag style, definitely a small to medium sized bag that can be tucked in the lap if needed.  I agree with you that bags on chains add a dressy feel to outfits.  I typically like to take my wallet on chain, Saint Laurent Kate bag or my classic flap.   If it's a very casual event like a concert in the park, a camera bag worn crossbody works fine too.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Summer sale, plus a gift certificate, and I couldn't resist.
> Behno Mini-Ina in red!
> View attachment 5589581


Beautiful shade of red!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Summer sale, plus a gift certificate, and I couldn't resist.
> Behno Mini-Ina in red!
> View attachment 5589581



Gorgeous! I have re-started my hunt for a red bag so I appreciate this even more haha. 



Katinahat said:


> What a truly amazing trip! You were both so determined to make it to tackle that massive drive. DH and I have driven to the South West of France and back which is about 2,750 miles but that’s with multiple stops via several locations in France as we went for 3 weeks with the family. I hate driving on the right so DH does it mostly. It feels very odd being in the wrong position on the road.
> 
> I love your pictures and the later ones if the food you ate on ship! And cocktails? What a huge vessel it is. I love that you were checking out the arm candy and there was a large Loewe basket. Which bags did you have with you for this trip and were you dressing up for dinner every evening? It sounds like a truly amazing birthday experience! Congratulations.
> 
> Can we see a photo of your new jewellery sometime?



+1 on seeing the jewelry!



Katinahat said:


> There is a large cultural festival on near where I live. It has been cancelled the last two years because of Covid. DH and I went to an outdoor gig last night for a popular UK band. It was an older audience with lots of people in their 60s making me one of the younger ones! It was brilliant clapping and singing along but my feet were killing after standing for nearly 4 hours!
> View attachment 5589714
> 
> We had a meal first: tapas.
> View attachment 5589713
> 
> 
> Bag watching, it was all crossbodies (and backpacks). I saw a couple of LVs and loads of Gucci disco and other high street camera bags with webbing straps plus a few Mulberry Lilys which was my choice for the evening. Lots of people had Kipling or similar.
> 
> So the chain dilemma. I’ve never worn a chain bag for so long without taking it off. Most of mine have leather woven chains. Normally I carry them to a restaurant and then hang it over a chair. I can concur it was slightly uncomfortable to wear for the longer period. I was glad to put on my lightly quilted summer Barbour jacket mid way through as it got cooler as the padding solved the problem. I guess the new Dinky chain without leather weave will be worse so I need to consider carefully when I use it. I’m definitely keeping it as I think it will adds a new style to some if my bags. Plus here I need a thick coat a lot of the year.
> 
> I love the Lily as an understated but beautiful event bag. I know a lot of you can’t get on with a chain but I’m happy as generally I would put the bag down for longer periods. I think bags on chains instantly add a dressy feel to any outfit even if it’s just jeans which was what I was wearing last night. It also holds a surprising amount. I wouldn’t use it as an everyday bag so it does get less carries but I think it’s okay to have specific bags for events.
> View attachment 5589715
> 
> 
> I have this one in black with SHW and one in Mulberry’s classic Oak with GHW.
> 
> The previous event I went to was a West End show in July and I took the Brioche to that which is a modern design with its puffy quilting but overall a very similar style of bag. My other BOC are a Coach Tearose Dinky (leather woven chain) and Aspinal Lottie hold much less so I don’t reach for them as much even for events.
> 
> *What is your bag style of choice for an event such as a show, theatre or a concert? Do you have more than one bag and prefered options within this style? *



For festivals and events, a utilitarian crossbody for sure. Of the bags I have currently, this would probably be one of these:


Coach Marlie
Coach Winnie
LV multi-pochette
The Coach Marlie and LV are both fairly durable and could go anywhere… for the Winnie it would probably depend on the event. I know vintage Coach leather is high quality but it’s smooth leather and the bag was restored IMPECCABLY, so I tend to baby it a little more.


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> As promised, here are more photos. I’ll go with food ones this time. MSC is an Italian cruise line (it stands for Mediterranean Shipping Company; they also do freight), and the food reflects that. I had a lot of risotto on this trip. All of the pasta is handmade on board, as is the pizza. On some of their ships, they have an amazing pizza restaurant and you can watch them make it.
> 
> They do a fancy dinner buffet on the pool deck one night each sailing. It’s a whole party, with music and dancing, too. The staff is allowed to dance and they really get into it. The deviled eggs (eaten at the steakhouse on board) are made with foie gras, while the drink is called a Blue Hawaiian. DH arranged for a birthday celebration in the dining room on Thursday, hence the cake. The tart is goat cheese and blueberry.
> 
> @Cordeliere, I have a digital album titled Food (and Drink) Porn, in reference to a comment you made when sharing photos of your fabulous Italy meals. I think Anthony Bourdain had a show, or at least an episode of one of his shows, aptly called food porn? I remember it being good.
> 
> View attachment 5589514
> View attachment 5589515
> View attachment 5589516
> View attachment 5589517
> View attachment 5589518
> View attachment 5589520
> View attachment 5589521
> View attachment 5589522
> View attachment 5589524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589519


Wow!!!  Excellent food porn.  Those buffets!!!  That chocolate cake and ice cream!!!!!!

Second to the request to see your new jewelry.


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> Summer sale, plus a gift certificate, and I couldn't resist.
> Behno Mini-Ina in red!
> View attachment 5589581


Lovely bag.   Your bags are pieces of art in that they are so sculptural.   You should get pedestals and display them around the house as artwork.


----------



## More bags

@DME happy early birthday! Your trip pics, and food pics are amazing. Glad to hear you made it in time, what a harrowing sounding drive.

@BowieFan1971 your basement work looks lovely and the armoire is a wonderful find and addition!

@JenJBS gorgeous colour on your new bag, congratulations on picking up a great deal!

@Katinahat great pics of the food and your night out. I like your Lily. For a show, theatre or concert I use a small Delvaux Tempete (top Handle), black patent Chanel Coco Shine Flap (small flap), Chanel Wallet on Chain (WOC) or vintage python clutch (clutch)
For casual events I use a WOC or Gucci Soho Disco.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> A fabulous addition to the collection and I can see it fitting in with you bag style perfectly. No one can resist a sale when they’ve got a gift certificate.


Thank you!    The festival you went to sounds amazing!



dcooney4 said:


> So Pretty!


Thank you! 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful shade of red!


Thank you! 



Cordeliere said:


> Lovely bag.   Your bags are pieces of art in that they are so sculptural.   You should get pedestals and display them around the house as artwork.


Thank you!   I've used bags as part of my decor. It's fun! Guests have complimented the creativity, rather than saying it looks silly, as I was worried they might.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> @DME happy early birthday! Your trip pics, and food pics are amazing. Glad to hear you made it in time, what a harrowing sounding drive.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 your basement work looks lovely and the armoire is a wonderful find and addition!
> 
> @JenJBS gorgeous colour on your new bag, congratulations on picking up a great deal!
> 
> @Katinahat great pics of the food and your night out. I like your Lily. For a show, theatre or concert I use a small Delvaux Tempete (top Handle), black patent Chanel Coco Shine Flap (small flap), Chanel Wallet on Chain (WOC) or vintage python clutch (clutch)
> For casual events I use a WOC or Gucci Soho Disco.


Thank you!  

Your event bags sound incredible! Delvaux, Chanel, and vintage python leather!


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Your event bags sound incredible! Delvaux, Chanel, and vintage python leather!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## dcooney4

It depends on the kind of occasion. Dressy or more elegant locations I use one of my Wallet on a chains . A  concert inside or a nice craft  festival a camera bag or small crossbody. Something that requires me to sit in grass gets a wipeable Crossbody.


----------



## dcooney4

I received two bags I bought off a resale site and both bags have a slight odor. I accepted the bags as they are both pristine with tags . They are nylon but because they have leather bits I won’t wash them. Any suggestions how to get the scent out. For now I put charcoal packets in. They work but it takes a while. Any suggestions?


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> I received two bags I bought off a resale site and both bags have a slight odor. I accepted the bags as they are both pristine with tags . They are nylon but because they have leather bits I won’t wash them. Any suggestions how to get the scent out. For now I put charcoal packets in. They work but it takes a while. Any suggestions?


Good luck. Sorry I have no advice.


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> I received two bags I bought off a resale site and both bags have a slight odor. I accepted the bags as they are both pristine with tags . They are nylon but because they have leather bits I won’t wash them. Any suggestions how to get the scent out. For now I put charcoal packets in. They work but it takes a while. Any suggestions?


Prop them open on their side and put a fan blowing fresh air to the inside.  The exchange of air will probably get rid of the smell in a couple days.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

A few examples of times I used bags as decor... Not pictured, but I left my green RM Mini-MAC out for St Patrick's Day, and my red bags out for Valentine's Day. 






This has been my Mango Mini-Ina since I got it, when I wasn't carrying it. Thought it was perfect with the nearby candles.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> Prop them open on their side and put a fan blowing fresh air to the inside.  The exchange of air will probably get rid of the smell in a couple days.


Thanks!


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I received two bags I bought off a resale site and both bags have a slight odor. I accepted the bags as they are both pristine with tags . They are nylon but because they have leather bits I won’t wash them. Any suggestions how to get the scent out. For now I put charcoal packets in. They work but it takes a while. Any suggestions?


Baking soda…get the box for the fridge that has the screens and put it inside, sit it outside in the sun


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> There is a large cultural festival on near where I live. It has been cancelled the last two years because of Covid. DH and I went to an outdoor gig last night for a popular UK band. It was an older audience with lots of people in their 60s making me one of the younger ones! It was brilliant clapping and singing along but my feet were killing after standing for nearly 4 hours!
> View attachment 5589714
> 
> We had a meal first: tapas.
> View attachment 5589713
> 
> 
> Bag watching, it was all crossbodies (and backpacks). I saw a couple of LVs and loads of Gucci disco and other high street camera bags with webbing straps plus a few Mulberry Lilys which was my choice for the evening. Lots of people had Kipling or similar.
> 
> So the chain dilemma. I’ve never worn a chain bag for so long without taking it off. Most of mine have leather woven chains. Normally I carry them to a restaurant and then hang it over a chair. I can concur it was slightly uncomfortable to wear for the longer period. I was glad to put on my lightly quilted summer Barbour jacket mid way through as it got cooler as the padding solved the problem. I guess the new Dinky chain without leather weave will be worse so I need to consider carefully when I use it. I’m definitely keeping it as I think it will adds a new style to some if my bags. Plus here I need a thick coat a lot of the year.
> 
> I love the Lily as an understated but beautiful event bag. I know a lot of you can’t get on with a chain but I’m happy as generally I would put the bag down for longer periods. I think bags on chains instantly add a dressy feel to any outfit even if it’s just jeans which was what I was wearing last night. It also holds a surprising amount. I wouldn’t use it as an everyday bag so it does get less carries but I think it’s okay to have specific bags for events.
> View attachment 5589715
> 
> 
> I have this one in black with SHW and one in Mulberry’s classic Oak with GHW.
> 
> The previous event I went to was a West End show in July and I took the Brioche to that which is a modern design with its puffy quilting but overall a very similar style of bag. My other BOC are a Coach Tearose Dinky (leather woven chain) and Aspinal Lottie hold much less so I don’t reach for them as much even for events.
> 
> *What is your bag style of choice for an event such as a show, theatre or a concert? Do you have more than one bag and prefered options within this style? *


No events like this for me.... we live at the back of beyond. My events are a flea market now and then and the weekly grocery run... I wear my bags to both. Dior usually flies under the radar. Taking the bright red Alma to the flea market was not a clever move. People recognised it and I got mostly unpleasant stares.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I received two bags I bought off a resale site and both bags have a slight odor. I accepted the bags as they are both pristine with tags . They are nylon but because they have leather bits I won’t wash them. Any suggestions how to get the scent out. For now I put charcoal packets in. They work but it takes a while. Any suggestions?


You could wipe them down with alcohol. Or spray with Febreze free nature; it doesn't have any scent.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> You could wipe them down with alcohol. Or spray with Febreze free nature; it doesn't have any scent.


My usual suggestion is fumigating with ozone. This usually does the trick for good.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> No events like this for me.... we live at the back of beyond. My event is a flea market now and then...


Me too. We don't really go to events. At a flea market I carry something that can handle the dust. We haven't been to the movies since covid; when we used to go I would carry a larger bag that would hold a bottle of water. We go out to eat all the time and I just carry whatever I'm carrying that day. On the rare occasion that we have a dinner date, I'll switch into my Henri Bendel with the quilted leather and chain strap.


----------



## Jereni

Sharing a new one for myself… ordered this right before the Norway trip. Another one of the Cesta straw bucket bags. I might like this one even more than the first one.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> My usual suggestion is fumigating with ozone. This usually does the trick for good.


What is ozone?


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> No events like this for me.... we live at the back of beyond. My events are a flea market now and then and the weekly grocery run... I wear my bags to both. Dior usually flies under the radar. Taking the bright red Alma to the flea market was not a clever move. People recognised it and I got mostly unpleasant stares.


I am sorry that happened to you.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> You could wipe them down with alcohol. Or spray with Febreze free nature; it doesn't have any scent.


I will look up that fabreeze . Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Sharing a new one for myself… ordered this right before the Norway trip. Another one of the Cesta straw bucket bags. I might like this one even more than the first one.
> 
> View attachment 5589996


I love this.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> What is ozone?


It´s a gas. I have an ozone generator at home. A little machine that turns air into ozone and sanitizes the air in the room, kills bacteria and spores. They are used for cleaning car interiors too.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s a gas. I have an ozone generator at home. A little machine that turns air into ozone and sanitizes the air in the room, kills bacteria and spores. They are used for cleaning car interiors too.
> View attachment 5590000


Very interesting! I have never seen one.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Very interesting! I have never seen one.


They use them a lot in hotels to clean the air in rooms between guests.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> So glad you got to go to a concert! The Lily is so darn pretty!
> 
> I don’t go to events that require a smaller bag very often, so I have one small crossbody in woven leather in brown and one in black croc I got for Italy. I think I spent less than $30 for both since I wear them so infrequently. I also have a Minkoff Love in black for dressier events…again I think I paid about $30 for it. Most events like concerts or sporting events, I would wear something with pockets snd take the bare minimum, like a card case with ID, one card and a bit of cash. Keys too unless I am with DH. If I need my phone too, then maybe just a wristlet…that way I can be hands free when needed or hook it on a belt loop if I absolutely had to. I have a few since I also use them as pouches inside bigger bags. Again, I pick them up very cheaply…between $10-20. All of these items were purchased secondhand.


Wow! I’m so impressed that you manage to make these great purchases! It sounds like the minimal approach works for you. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Happy upcoming 50th birthday!  Loved the pictures and enjoyed reading about your trip.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, that armoire is perfect in that room!  I wish I could find something like that to store my perfume collection (or could even use it to store handbags).
> 
> Glad to hear you were able to go to a concert, and it's good that things are opening up again, with shows and concerts.  I haven't been to the theatre or a concert since covid, although I enjoyed them prior to the pandemic.  Maybe I just need to overcome my hesitation/inertia in this regard.  As for bag style, definitely a small to medium sized bag that can be tucked in the lap if needed.  I agree with you that bags on chains add a dressy feel to outfits.  I typically like to take my wallet on chain, Saint Laurent Kate bag or my classic flap.   If it's a very casual event like a concert in the park, a camera bag worn crossbody works fine too.


DH feels the same way. This concert was outside which helps with the hesitation. I’m a key worker so haven’t ever really isolated which means I don’t feel the same nerves. Your chain bags sound perfect! 


Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! I have re-started my hunt for a red bag so I appreciate this even more haha.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on seeing the jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> For festivals and events, a utilitarian crossbody for sure. Of the bags I have currently, this would probably be one of these:
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie
> Coach Winnie
> LV multi-pochette
> The Coach Marlie and LV are both fairly durable and could go anywhere… for the Winnie it would probably depend on the event. I know vintage Coach leather is high quality but it’s smooth leather and the bag was restored IMPECCABLY, so I tend to baby it a little more.


I love your LV. There was a person there with one just like it and I thought @Jereni woukd have brought her multi-pochette! Great, that your Winnie has such wonderful leather. 


More bags said:


> @DME happy early birthday! Your trip pics, and food pics are amazing. Glad to hear you made it in time, what a harrowing sounding drive.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 your basement work looks lovely and the armoire is a wonderful find and addition!
> 
> @JenJBS gorgeous colour on your new bag, congratulations on picking up a great deal!
> 
> @Katinahat great pics of the food and your night out. I like your Lily. For a show, theatre or concert I use a small Delvaux Tempete (top Handle), black patent Chanel Coco Shine Flap (small flap), Chanel Wallet on Chain (WOC) or vintage python clutch (clutch)
> For casual events I use a WOC or Gucci Soho Disco.


What amazing bags for events, @More bags ! I’d love to own any of these! 


JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    The festival you went to sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!   I've used bags as part of my decor. It's fun! Guests have complimented the creativity, rather than saying it looks silly, as I was worried they might.


Thanks, it was good! 


dcooney4 said:


> It depends on the kind of occasion. Dressy or more elegant locations I use one of my Wallet on a chains . A  concert inside or a nice craft  festival a camera bag or small crossbody. Something that requires me to sit in grass gets a wipeable Crossbody.


These sound like good choices. I have nylon crossbodies that are wipeable as well.  


cowgirlsboots said:


> No events like this for me.... we live at the back of beyond. My events are a flea market now and then and the weekly grocery run... I wear my bags to both. Dior usually flies under the radar. Taking the bright red Alma to the flea market was not a clever move. People recognised it and I got mostly unpleasant stares.


I’m sorry that happened. It is fine to be looking but not unpleasantly! 


whateve said:


> Me too. We don't really go to events. At a flea market I carry something that can handle the dust. We haven't been to the movies since covid; when we used to go I would carry a larger bag that would hold a bottle of water. We go out to eat all the time and I just carry whatever I'm carrying that day. On the rare occasion that we have a dinner date, I'll switch into my Henri Bendel with the quilted leather and chain strap.


I do the same for a movie! I love your Henri Bendel!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I received two bags I bought off a resale site and both bags have a slight odor. I accepted the bags as they are both pristine with tags . They are nylon but because they have leather bits I won’t wash them. Any suggestions how to get the scent out. For now I put charcoal packets in. They work but it takes a while. Any suggestions?


I’m sorry you’ve got this problem but I’d love to see your new bags. 


JenJBS said:


> A few examples of times I used bags as decor... Not pictured, but I left my green RM Mini-MAC out for St Patrick's Day, and my red bags out for Valentine's Day.
> View attachment 5589798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589799
> 
> 
> This has been my Mango Mini-Ina since I got it, when I wasn't carrying it. Thought it was perfect with the nearby candles.
> View attachment 5589802
> View attachment 5589803


Gorgeous. You certainly know how to use colour to your advantage. 


Jereni said:


> Sharing a new one for myself… ordered this right before the Norway trip. Another one of the Cesta straw bucket bags. I might like this one even more than the first one.
> 
> View attachment 5589996


I love this bag too. Looks really great! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s a gas. I have an ozone generator at home. A little machine that turns air into ozone and sanitizes the air in the room, kills bacteria and spores. They are used for cleaning car interiors too.
> View attachment 5590000


What an amazing machine! You are always full of such helpful advice.


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve finally photographed the gold Dinky chain on a couple of my bags. I think it looks good. It’s much finer than the resin chain and looks good doubled over the shoulder. It’s a smart shoulder carry alternative to their crossbody strap especially on the chalk bag if I need that for a dressier occasion. I used it on the Alexa today for an outdoor garden party.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is one . It has a faint scent. It is already starting to smell better. It comes with three different straps. The metal one pictured , an Italian Leather long shoulder strap,and a nylon Crossbody strap.  The other I listed and stated it has a slight scent. My Dh says he doesn’t smell anything but just Incase someone is as sensitive as I am I wrote it. I may change my mind and keep both. The one here had a stronger smell but I think it was from  the dust bag it came in. They are both NWT so I think it must have been how they were stored.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Here is one . It has a faint scent. It is already starting to smell better. It comes with three different straps. The metal one pictured , an Italian Leather long shoulder strap,and a nylon Crossbody strap.  The other I listed and stated it has a slight scent. My Dh says he doesn’t smell anything but just Incase someone is as sensitive as I am I wrote it. I may change my mind and keep both. The one here had a stronger smell but I think it was from  the dust bag it came in. They are both NWT so I think it must have been how they were stored.
> 
> View attachment 5590023


Usually I hang bags outside on my covered porch for a few days.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I’ve finally photographed the gold Dinky chain on a couple of my bags. I think it looks good. It’s much finer than the resin chain and looks good doubled over the shoulder. It’s a smart shoulder carry alternative to their crossbody strap especially on the chalk bag if I need that for a dressier occasion. I used it on the Alexa today for an outdoor garden party.
> View attachment 5590011
> View attachment 5590012


I love it on these. I bought a selection of chain straps and a pouch with d rings to convert my Lv toilette 26 and also an acrylic chain strap to a purse and I hated how it connects. I am saving the straps for possible use on other small bags, now that I have seen what you did. The poor Lv is still not getting used.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> No events like this for me.... we live at the back of beyond. My events are a flea market now and then and the weekly grocery run... I wear my bags to both. Dior usually flies under the radar. Taking the bright red Alma to the flea market was not a clever move. People recognised it and I got mostly unpleasant stares.


Why unpleasant stares? Jealousy?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I’ve finally photographed the gold Dinky chain on a couple of my bags. I think it looks good. It’s much finer than the resin chain and looks good doubled over the shoulder. It’s a smart shoulder carry alternative to their crossbody strap especially on the chalk bag if I need that for a dressier occasion. I used it on the Alexa today for an outdoor garden party.
> View attachment 5590011
> View attachment 5590012


That looks REALLY good on the chalk Coach!!! Makes it look so elegant! What a versatile bag!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> What amazing bags for events, @More bags ! I’d love to own any of these!


Thank you @Katinahat!


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> My usual suggestion is fumigating with ozone. This usually does the trick for good.


How does one fumigate with ozone?    I believe you that this is a good solution.  Once we got a rental car that smelled like urine.  We did not even get out of the parking lot before we returned it.  The manager wrote ozone on the window.   Apparently that is the rental car company's go to solution.

Edit:  I see your machine in a later post.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> I love this.



Thank you!



Katinahat said:


> I’m sorry you’ve got this problem but I’d love to see your new bags.
> 
> Gorgeous. You certainly know how to use colour to your advantage.
> 
> I love this bag too. Looks really great!
> 
> What an amazing machine! You are always full of such helpful advice.



Thank you!!! It’s a fun bag for summer, being navy I’m figuring I will try to continue rocking it thru fall.



Katinahat said:


> I’ve finally photographed the gold Dinky chain on a couple of my bags. I think it looks good. It’s much finer than the resin chain and looks good doubled over the shoulder. It’s a smart shoulder carry alternative to their crossbody strap especially on the chalk bag if I need that for a dressier occasion. I used it on the Alexa today for an outdoor garden party.
> View attachment 5590011
> View attachment 5590012



It looks great! I also esp love it on the chalk bag. I bought my Dinky chain to wear with my chalk Willis 18 and that’s still a fun pairing.

Currently I also use it with this one because this didn’t _come _with a long strap.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> What a truly amazing trip! You were both so determined to make it to tackle that massive drive. DH and I have driven to the South West of France and back which is about 2,750 miles but that’s with multiple stops via several locations in France as we went for 3 weeks with the family. I hate driving on the right so DH does it mostly. It feels very odd being in the wrong position on the road.
> 
> I love your pictures and the later ones if the food you ate on ship! And cocktails? What a huge vessel it is. I love that you were checking out the arm candy and there was a large Loewe basket. Which bags did you have with you for this trip and were you dressing up for dinner every evening? It sounds like a truly amazing birthday experience! Congratulations.
> 
> Can we see a photo of your new jewellery sometime?


I’ve always wondered how I would fare driving on the wrong side of the road for me (which would be the left). We never rent a car in England (or other places that drive on that side), though, so I’ve yet to find out if I can do it. I’m guessing it would be a struggle since it’s so opposite of what I‘m used to.

I took my Prada Odette, Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet and Chloe Mini Faye on this trip. I think the Chloe got the most love since all you need on board is your cruise card (and your phone if, like me, you like to take photos). The Dior also got a lot of love for similar reasons. They‘ve really relaxed the dress code on cruises. Even on the formal nights, the daily bulletin said to dress in what’s formal for you. This is a change from our early days of cruising since formal night meant cocktail dress at a minimum, if not gown.

I will definitely post photos of the new jewelry. Thanks for your interest! I will try to do that later this week.

How is your eye? Any better? I can’t imagine how much that must have hurt!

ETA: I also took my Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM. I don’t think to mention is since it’s more like a piece of luggage than a bag, but I think it counts?


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> I’ve always wondered how I would fare driving on the wrong side of the road for me (which would be the left). We never rent a car in England (or other places that drive on that side), though, so I’ve yet to find out if I can do it. I’m guessing it would be a struggle since it’s so opposite of what I‘m used to.
> 
> I took my Prada Odette, Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet and Chloe Mini Faye on this trip. I think the Chloe got the most love since all you need on board is your cruise card (and your phone if, like me, you like to take photos). The Dior also got a lot of love for similar reasons. They‘ve really relaxed the dress code on cruises. Even on the formal nights, the daily bulletin said to dress in what’s formal for you. This is a change from our early days of cruising since formal night meant cocktail dress at a minimum, if not gown.
> 
> I will definitely post photos of the new jewelry. Thanks for your interest! I will try to do that later this week.
> 
> How is your eye? And better? I cant imagine how much that must have hurt!


That's good to know about the dress code. DH never wanted to go on a cruise because he didn't want to have to dress up.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> There is a large cultural festival on near where I live. It has been cancelled the last two years because of Covid. DH and I went to an outdoor gig last night for a popular UK band. It was an older audience with lots of people in their 60s making me one of the younger ones! It was brilliant clapping and singing along but my feet were killing after standing for nearly 4 hours!
> View attachment 5589714
> 
> We had a meal first: tapas.
> View attachment 5589713
> 
> 
> Bag watching, it was all crossbodies (and backpacks). I saw a couple of LVs and loads of Gucci disco and other high street camera bags with webbing straps plus a few Mulberry Lilys which was my choice for the evening. Lots of people had Kipling or similar.
> 
> So the chain dilemma. I’ve never worn a chain bag for so long without taking it off. Most of mine have leather woven chains. Normally I carry them to a restaurant and then hang it over a chair. I can concur it was slightly uncomfortable to wear for the longer period. I was glad to put on my lightly quilted summer Barbour jacket mid way through as it got cooler as the padding solved the problem. I guess the new Dinky chain without leather weave will be worse so I need to consider carefully when I use it. I’m definitely keeping it as I think it will adds a new style to some if my bags. Plus here I need a thick coat a lot of the year.
> 
> I love the Lily as an understated but beautiful event bag. I know a lot of you can’t get on with a chain but I’m happy as generally I would put the bag down for longer periods. I think bags on chains instantly add a dressy feel to any outfit even if it’s just jeans which was what I was wearing last night. It also holds a surprising amount. I wouldn’t use it as an everyday bag so it does get less carries but I think it’s okay to have specific bags for events.
> View attachment 5589715
> 
> 
> I have this one in black with SHW and one in Mulberry’s classic Oak with GHW.
> 
> The previous event I went to was a West End show in July and I took the Brioche to that which is a modern design with its puffy quilting but overall a very similar style of bag. My other BOC are a Coach Tearose Dinky (leather woven chain) and Aspinal Lottie hold much less so I don’t reach for them as much even for events.
> 
> *What is your bag style of choice for an event such as a show, theatre or a concert? Do you have more than one bag and prefered options within this style? *


Great question! And it depends on the event. We don’t get out to these sorts of things often, but any of my wallets on a chain are preferred since they’re hands-free, small and easy to carry.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> I received two bags I bought off a resale site and both bags have a slight odor. I accepted the bags as they are both pristine with tags . They are nylon but because they have leather bits I won’t wash them. Any suggestions how to get the scent out. For now I put charcoal packets in. They work but it takes a while. Any suggestions?oh, o





dcooney4 said:


> I received two bags I bought off a resale site and both bags have a slight odor. I accepted the bags as they are both pristine with tags . They are nylon but because they have leather bits I won’t wash them. Any suggestions how to get the scent out. For now I put charcoal packets in. They work but it takes a while. Any suggestions?


Oh, no! I’m so sorry to hear this. Any idea what the odor might be? I’m very sensitive to smells, perfume especially, so I feel your pain. When I last did some research on this, it was suggested to put the bag and the charcoal packets in a box for a couple of days. I tried this with a bag that had a strong fragrance odor (bought new from a boutique, no less) and it didn’t work, but I suspect this was because the fabric strap,the source of the odor, had been liberally doused; the smell dissipated from the leather bag itself using this method.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> That's good to know about the dress code. DH never wanted to go on a cruise because he didn't want to have to dress up.


They’ve gotten significantly less formal over the years. Shorts are still banned from the main dining room, or so the bulletin claims, but I’m not certain they would turn you away. DH has been known to wear shorts in the Yacht Club dining room, as do others, and no one has ever said a word. The only time anything was mentioned about dress code was when we sat down for lunch on the cruise line’s private island: Anyone not wearing a coverup over their swimwear was asked to put one on. My light wrap, which kind of looks like a skirt, was deemed fine.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous. You certainly know how to use colour to your advantage.


Thank you for the lovely compliment!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Katinahat said:


> There is a large cultural festival on near where I live. It has been cancelled the last two years because of Covid. DH and I went to an outdoor gig last night for a popular UK band. It was an older audience with lots of people in their 60s making me one of the younger ones! It was brilliant clapping and singing along but my feet were killing after standing for nearly 4 hours!
> View attachment 5589714
> 
> We had a meal first: tapas.
> View attachment 5589713
> 
> 
> Bag watching, it was all crossbodies (and backpacks). I saw a couple of LVs and loads of Gucci disco and other high street camera bags with webbing straps plus a few Mulberry Lilys which was my choice for the evening. Lots of people had Kipling or similar.
> 
> So the chain dilemma. I’ve never worn a chain bag for so long without taking it off. Most of mine have leather woven chains. Normally I carry them to a restaurant and then hang it over a chair. I can concur it was slightly uncomfortable to wear for the longer period. I was glad to put on my lightly quilted summer Barbour jacket mid way through as it got cooler as the padding solved the problem. I guess the new Dinky chain without leather weave will be worse so I need to consider carefully when I use it. I’m definitely keeping it as I think it will adds a new style to some if my bags. Plus here I need a thick coat a lot of the year.
> 
> I love the Lily as an understated but beautiful event bag. I know a lot of you can’t get on with a chain but I’m happy as generally I would put the bag down for longer periods. I think bags on chains instantly add a dressy feel to any outfit even if it’s just jeans which was what I was wearing last night. It also holds a surprising amount. I wouldn’t use it as an everyday bag so it does get less carries but I think it’s okay to have specific bags for events.
> View attachment 5589715
> 
> 
> I have this one in black with SHW and one in Mulberry’s classic Oak with GHW.
> 
> The previous event I went to was a West End show in July and I took the Brioche to that which is a modern design with its puffy quilting but overall a very similar style of bag. My other BOC are a Coach Tearose Dinky (leather woven chain) and Aspinal Lottie hold much less so I don’t reach for them as much even for events.
> 
> *What is your bag style of choice for an event such as a show, theatre or a concert? Do you have more than one bag and prefered options within this style? *


I’m going to my first concert since the pandemic began at the end of the month and I’m not sure which bag I’m taking. It’s outdoors so I’ll be dressing casually. I haven’t decided on an outfit but I’ll probably carry one of these:
Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody in Black
Coach Cassie 19 in Chalk




The only big event that I’ve been to during the pandemic so far was a Yankees game for my husband’s birthday and I wore my LV Eva Clutch. I also have two small MK and MJ crossbodies that I used a lot for events like this pre-pandemic but I haven’t reached for them in a while. I may sell them.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Here is one . It has a faint scent. It is already starting to smell better. It comes with three different straps. The metal one pictured , an Italian Leather long shoulder strap,and a nylon Crossbody strap.  The other I listed and stated it has a slight scent. My Dh says he doesn’t smell anything but just Incase someone is as sensitive as I am I wrote it. I may change my mind and keep both. The one here had a stronger smell but I think it was from  the dust bag it came in. They are both NWT so I think it must have been how they were stored.
> 
> View attachment 5590023


What a lovely bag and great it came with so many strap options!


dcooney4 said:


> I love it on these. I bought a selection of chain straps and a pouch with d rings to convert my Lv toilette 26 and also an acrylic chain strap to a purse and I hated how it connects. I am saving the straps for possible use on other small bags, now that I have seen what you did. The poor Lv is still not getting used.


Thanks, I was really pleased with the result. I just looped in through the D ring at one end. I’ve included a shot here but it’s not very clear.



Let us know how you get on converting your LV.


BowieFan1971 said:


> That looks REALLY good on the chalk Coach!!! Makes it look so elegant! What a versatile bag!


Thanks! I was surprised at how well it turned out. Totally changed the look. Here’s a mod shot both ways. The first is yesterday with the chain on. The second was taken while away on holiday.



It’s a great little bag. I’m really taken by the shape now. There a scarlet one on Coach now I’m quite tempted by. I don’t need a scarlet bag. It doesn’t suit my winter wardrobe which leans heavily towards deep pinky reds with blacks.


Jereni said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! It’s a fun bag for summer, being navy I’m figuring I will try to continue rocking it thru fall.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great! I also esp love it on the chalk bag. I bought my Dinky chain to wear with my chalk Willis 18 and that’s still a fun pairing.
> 
> Currently I also use it with this one because this didn’t _come _with a long strap.
> 
> View attachment 5590110


It looks so good on your swinger. I love that little bag with it’s beautiful embellishment.


DME said:


> I’ve always wondered how I would fare driving on the wrong side of the road for me (which would be the left). We never rent a car in England (or other places that drive on that side), though, so I’ve yet to find out if I can do it. I’m guessing it would be a struggle since it’s so opposite of what I‘m used to.
> 
> I took my Prada Odette, Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet and Chloe Mini Faye on this trip. I think the Chloe got the most love since all you need on board is your cruise card (and your phone if, like me, you like to take photos). The Dior also got a lot of love for similar reasons. They‘ve really relaxed the dress code on cruises. Even on the formal nights, the daily bulletin said to dress in what’s formal for you. This is a change from our early days of cruising since formal night meant cocktail dress at a minimum, if not gown.
> 
> I will definitely post photos of the new jewelry. Thanks for your interest! I will try to do that later this week.
> 
> How is your eye? Any better? I can’t imagine how much that must have hurt!
> 
> ETA: I also took my Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM. I don’t think to mention is since it’s more like a piece of luggage than a bag, but I think it counts?


I’ve done it before when I was younger and was less worried. Things have a tendency to freak me out more easily  these days! I’m sure you’d be fine.

In my imaginary life I’d like to go on cruises! It sounds wonderful. Lovely bag choices.

My eye is recovering thank you. The swelling is reduced and that and the little bruising should hopefully fade soon. I’m left with terrible wrinkles as it was so swollen but hopefully they will tighten (as far as normal anyway!). 


DME said:


> Great question! And it depends on the event. We don’t get out to these sorts of things often, but any of my wallets on a chain are preferred since they’re hands-free, small and easy to carry.


Good options! These WOCs are coming up trumps as event bags.


JVSXOXO said:


> I’m going to my first concert since the pandemic began at the end of the month and I’m not sure which bag I’m taking. It’s outdoors so I’ll be dressing casually. I haven’t decided on an outfit but I’ll probably carry one of these:
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody in Black
> Coach Cassie 19 in Chalk
> View attachment 5590170
> View attachment 5590171
> 
> 
> The only big event that I’ve been to during the pandemic so far was a Yankees game for my husband’s birthday and I wore my LV Eva Clutch. I also have two small MK and MJ crossbodies that I used a lot for events like this pre-pandemic but I haven’t reached for them in a while. I may sell them.


Great bags! I love the RM! And the Cassie is great. I only decided when I picked my outfit too. Let’s us know which you pick - I hope you have a super time.

I thinks it’s good to have some more casual crossbodies so don’t sell too quickly. I have two nylon KSs which both have leather and HW accents. I use them on holiday, on the beach, dog walking etc basically whenever it might be really hot and sticky with suncream or plain wet and muddy. Both are zip top satchels with side handles so a small 250ml metal water bottle fits in which is great for sightseeing or walking. My friend laughs that I use such “posh” bags for dog walking but I still like to be carrying something that is me and I’d not take a leather bag in such situations.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> There is a large cultural festival on near where I live. It has been cancelled the last two years because of Covid. DH and I went to an outdoor gig last night for a popular UK band. It was an older audience with lots of people in their 60s making me one of the younger ones! It was brilliant clapping and singing along but my feet were killing after standing for nearly 4 hours!
> View attachment 5589714
> 
> We had a meal first: tapas.
> View attachment 5589713
> 
> 
> Bag watching, it was all crossbodies (and backpacks). I saw a couple of LVs and loads of Gucci disco and other high street camera bags with webbing straps plus a few Mulberry Lilys which was my choice for the evening. Lots of people had Kipling or similar.
> 
> So the chain dilemma. I’ve never worn a chain bag for so long without taking it off. Most of mine have leather woven chains. Normally I carry them to a restaurant and then hang it over a chair. I can concur it was slightly uncomfortable to wear for the longer period. I was glad to put on my lightly quilted summer Barbour jacket mid way through as it got cooler as the padding solved the problem. I guess the new Dinky chain without leather weave will be worse so I need to consider carefully when I use it. I’m definitely keeping it as I think it will adds a new style to some if my bags. Plus here I need a thick coat a lot of the year.
> 
> I love the Lily as an understated but beautiful event bag. I know a lot of you can’t get on with a chain but I’m happy as generally I would put the bag down for longer periods. I think bags on chains instantly add a dressy feel to any outfit even if it’s just jeans which was what I was wearing last night. It also holds a surprising amount. I wouldn’t use it as an everyday bag so it does get less carries but I think it’s okay to have specific bags for events.
> View attachment 5589715
> 
> 
> I have this one in black with SHW and one in Mulberry’s classic Oak with GHW.
> 
> The previous event I went to was a West End show in July and I took the Brioche to that which is a modern design with its puffy quilting but overall a very similar style of bag. My other BOC are a Coach Tearose Dinky (leather woven chain) and Aspinal Lottie hold much less so I don’t reach for them as much even for events.
> 
> *What is your bag style of choice for an event such as a show, theatre or a concert? Do you have more than one bag and prefered options within this style? *



Bag for a show has to stay on my lap and I prefer a bag over 23cm because of my phone etc.

Otherwise, it depends what else I'm wearing, so usually a clutch (e.g. H 1938 or Gucci blk patent Mirage) with long, but could be a smaller handbag (Titti Dell'Aqua croc/glace kid) or small chain bag if more casual (Chanel Tassel flap/Gucci Interlocking). Sp longer the dress (or wide-trousers) the smaller the bag.

I also like to take the opportunity to carry vintage bags, because it's good to get some use out of them. Otherwise, they're just sitting there.

If I'm on holiday, or if I'm not leaving from home, it's just whatever I've got, could even be a large wallet like my H Dogon Duo.

I love evening bags, but seriously, I'd need to go out more to justify.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Katinahat said:


> What a lovely bag and great it came with so many strap options!
> 
> Thanks, I was really pleased with the result. I just looped in through the D ring at one end. I’ve included a shot here but it’s not very clear.
> View attachment 5590238
> 
> 
> Let us know how you get on converting your LV.
> 
> Thanks! I was surprised at how well it turned out. Totally changed the look. Here’s a mod shot both ways. The first is yesterday with the chain on. The second was taken while away on holiday.
> View attachment 5590239
> View attachment 5590240
> 
> It’s a great little bag. I’m really taken by the shape now. There a scarlet one on Coach now I’m quite tempted by. I don’t need a scarlet bag. It doesn’t suit my winter wardrobe which leans heavily towards deep pinky reds with blacks.
> 
> It looks so good on your swinger. I love that little bag with it’s beautiful embellishment.
> 
> I’ve done it before when I was younger and was less worried. Things have a tendency to freak me out more easily  these days! I’m sure you’d be fine.
> 
> In my imaginary life I’d like to go on cruises! It sounds wonderful. Lovely bag choices.
> 
> My eye is recovering thank you. The swelling is reduced and that and the little bruising should hopefully fade soon. I’m left with terrible wrinkles as it was so swollen but hopefully they will tighten (as far as normal anyway!).
> 
> Good options! These WOCs are coming up trumps as event bags.
> 
> Great bags! I love the RM! And the Cassie is great. I only decided when I picked my outfit too. Let’s us know which you pick - I hope you have a super time.
> 
> I thinks it’s good to have some more casual crossbodies so don’t sell too quickly. I have two nylon KSs which both have leather and HW accents. I use them on holiday, on the beach, dog walking etc basically whenever it might be really hot and sticky with suncream or plain wet and muddy. Both are zip top satchels with side handles so a small 250ml metal water bottle fits in which is great for sightseeing or walking. My friend laughs that I use such “posh” bags for dog walking but I still like to be carrying something that is me and I’d not take a leather bag in such situations.


Your camera bag looks so nice on you! I like the look of them on other people but I don’t like them for myself. And I’m glad your eye is doing better as well. 

That’s so interesting to hear about weather that’s too hot for leather. Maybe I live too far north to have such problems because all but one of my bags are leather. I have a MK travel crossbody that sounds like one of your posh dog walking bags. They just brought the style back in canvas but this old leather version is so much better. I comfortably carried it throughout Italy and Barcelona and it’s deceptively spacious. I could probably do without the other two that I’m considering selling but I can’t imagine getting rid of this one!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> What a lovely bag and great it came with so many strap options!
> 
> Thanks, I was really pleased with the result. I just looped in through the D ring at one end. I’ve included a shot here but it’s not very clear.
> View attachment 5590238
> 
> 
> Let us know how you get on converting your LV.
> 
> Thanks! I was surprised at how well it turned out. Totally changed the look. Here’s a mod shot both ways. The first is yesterday with the chain on. The second was taken while away on holiday.
> View attachment 5590239
> View attachment 5590240
> 
> It’s a great little bag. I’m really taken by the shape now. There a scarlet one on Coach now I’m quite tempted by. I don’t need a scarlet bag. It doesn’t suit my winter wardrobe which leans heavily towards deep pinky reds with blacks.
> 
> It looks so good on your swinger. I love that little bag with it’s beautiful embellishment.
> 
> I’ve done it before when I was younger and was less worried. Things have a tendency to freak me out more easily  these days! I’m sure you’d be fine.
> 
> In my imaginary life I’d like to go on cruises! It sounds wonderful. Lovely bag choices.
> 
> My eye is recovering thank you. The swelling is reduced and that and the little bruising should hopefully fade soon. I’m left with terrible wrinkles as it was so swollen but hopefully they will tighten (as far as normal anyway!).
> 
> Good options! These WOCs are coming up trumps as event bags.
> 
> Great bags! I love the RM! And the Cassie is great. I only decided when I picked my outfit too. Let’s us know which you pick - I hope you have a super time.
> 
> I thinks it’s good to have some more casual crossbodies so don’t sell too quickly. I have two nylon KSs which both have leather and HW accents. I use them on holiday, on the beach, dog walking etc basically whenever it might be really hot and sticky with suncream or plain wet and muddy. Both are zip top satchels with side handles so a small 250ml metal water bottle fits in which is great for sightseeing or walking. My friend laughs that I use such “posh” bags for dog walking but I still like to be carrying something that is me and I’d not take a leather bag in such situations.


Love the pic of you in the top on the left.  Very becoming.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> Bag for a show has to stay on my lap and I prefer a bag over 23cm because of my phone etc.
> 
> Otherwise, it depends what else I'm wearing, so usually a clutch (e.g. H 1938 or Gucci blk patent Mirage) with long, but could be a smaller handbag (Titti Dell'Aqua croc/glace kid) or small chain bag if more casual (Chanel Tassel flap/Gucci Interlocking). Sp longer the dress (or wide-trousers) the smaller the bag.
> 
> I also like to take the opportunity to carry vintage bags, because it's good to get some use out of them. Otherwise, they're just sitting there.
> 
> If I'm on holiday, or if I'm not leaving from home, it's just whatever I've got, could even be a large wallet like my H Dogon Duo.
> 
> I love evening bags, but seriously, I'd need to go out more to justify.
> 
> View attachment 5590251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590267


Love the personality that your collection has.


----------



## Cordeliere

JVSXOXO said:


> Your camera bag looks so nice on you! I like the look of them on other people but I don’t like them for myself. And I’m glad your eye is doing better as well.
> 
> That’s so interesting to hear about weather that’s too hot for leather. Maybe I live too far north to have such problems because all but one of my bags are leather. I have a MK travel crossbody that sounds like one of your posh dog walking bags. They just brought the style back in canvas but this old leather version is so much better. I comfortably carried it throughout Italy and Barcelona and it’s deceptively spacious. I could probably do without the other two that I’m considering selling but I can’t imagine getting rid of this one!
> View attachment 5590372


Nice bags.  Letting bags go is a complicated decision.   I have to know that I am never going to wear them either because I don't like them or they have some annoying feature I don't want to deal with.  I am not space challenged and the money I would get back wouldn't really make a difference in the long run.  The only way I can say bye, is knowing I am never going to choose to carry them.  (or wear them when it comes to scarves).


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cordeliere said:


> Nice bags.  Letting bags go is a complicated decision.   I have to know that I am never going to wear them either because I don't like them or they have some annoying feature I don't want to deal with.  I am not space challenged and the money I would get back wouldn't really make a difference in the long run.  The only way I can say bye, is knowing I am never going to choose to carry them.  (or wear them when it comes to scarves).


It really can be complicated! I think one of the bags I’m letting go of has more sentimental value than anything, but I also know that I probably wouldn’t miss it if I let it go because I always go with other options. The other holds no sentimental value at all and I never  reach for it over all of my other bags. But I like how subtle the MJ logo is, compared to the MK one having a more obvious logo on it. One of my unicorn bags has hit the secondhand market so that’s motivation for me to list!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Bag for a show has to stay on my lap and I prefer a bag over 23cm because of my phone etc.
> 
> Otherwise, it depends what else I'm wearing, so usually a clutch (e.g. H 1938 or Gucci blk patent Mirage) with long, but could be a smaller handbag (Titti Dell'Aqua croc/glace kid) or small chain bag if more casual (Chanel Tassel flap/Gucci Interlocking). Sp longer the dress (or wide-trousers) the smaller the bag.
> 
> I also like to take the opportunity to carry vintage bags, because it's good to get some use out of them. Otherwise, they're just sitting there.
> 
> If I'm on holiday, or if I'm not leaving from home, it's just whatever I've got, could even be a large wallet like my H Dogon Duo.
> 
> I love evening bags, but seriously, I'd need to go out more to justify.
> 
> View attachment 5590251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590267


Thanks @papertiger ! Lovely to hear from you and see more of your incredible collection. Just beautiful bags. Here’s to going out more!


JVSXOXO said:


> Your camera bag looks so nice on you! I like the look of them on other people but I don’t like them for myself. And I’m glad your eye is doing better as well.
> 
> That’s so interesting to hear about weather that’s too hot for leather. Maybe I live too far north to have such problems because all but one of my bags are leather. I have a MK travel crossbody that sounds like one of your posh dog walking bags. They just brought the style back in canvas but this old leather version is so much better. I comfortably carried it throughout Italy and Barcelona and it’s deceptively spacious. I could probably do without the other two that I’m considering selling but I can’t imagine getting rid of this one!
> View attachment 5590372


Thanks @JVSXOXO , I wasn’t sure but now I love it!!

I love your MK! Looks very practical. As for it being too hot for leather, it’s more just that I’m a mess when visiting hot climates like Italy or south of France. Hot and sticky and covered in suncream to avoid burning (which of course I’m then allergic to!) so I don’t want to get my bag covered in that. I do sometimes take my Coach Western hobo which is pink leather. It fits in a water bottle.

In fact, it’s never too hot to use my bags here. Where I live it’s often cold, windy and damp. Even when it’s hotter we often get a “haar” which is a certain type of mist that rolls off the sea and covers the north of the city. I’m just not made for extremes of hot or cold. And my dog loves mud and swimming.


JVSXOXO said:


> It really can be complicated! I think one of the bags I’m letting go of has more sentimental value than anything, but I also know that I probably wouldn’t miss it if I let it go because I always go with other options. The other holds no sentimental value at all and I never  reach for it over all of my other bags. But I like how subtle the MJ logo is, compared to the MK one having a more obvious logo on it. One of my unicorn bags has hit the secondhand market so that’s motivation for me to list!


I have only ever let go of bags I will never carry again and then gifted them to family or charity. Generally it’s a brand I’ve fallen out of love with or a colour/style that I’ve replaced with something similar that I prefer. I buy new so I have no way of getting my money back so don’t sell. I used to let go of bags that wore out but I have too many and rotate too often for that to be much of an issue now albeit some of my older Mulberry bags, while still in good condition, do show they’ve been loved and used.

Quote went wrong_ “Love the pic of you in the top on the left. Very becoming.” _So thanks to @Cordeliere for that lovely compliment!


----------



## Katinahat

I went back to work today after a 6 week holiday. We start next week but as a manager I need to get back up to speed so do short days this week. I need to focus on one of my goals on this thread which is to focus on work/life balance so I can stay healthy in the long run up to Christmas and don’t have another relapse. I’m in a good place having had a proper rest so I need to maintain that.

I was dressed down in jeans today and won’t be back in work clothes until Friday. I’ve managed to stop myself  from buying any new workwear in the sales which is unusual for me so I’ll definitely be shopping my own collection. I carried two bags today: my Bayswater Tote and my chalk camera bag.

I’m thinking it might be fun to have some challenges like we had at the start of the year to give us all something to focus on as the days shorten into winter and to avoid seasonal blues (albeit that clearly depends on where you are in the world!).

*Does anyone have any good bag/closet challenges so we could pick one or two for each month September-December? 
Does this seem like a good idea? No problem if not!*

Some suggestions:
1. Sharing a different part of our collection each week again: bags by style instead of colour this time or by their different materials or different types of jewellery, scarves, SLGs, key rings, charms etc
2. Use the bag was great in February and we could do it again one month?
3. Share pictures of bags in different locations?
4. Find a creative way to use bags.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I went back to work today after a 6 week holiday. We start next week but as a manager I need to get back up to speed so do short days this week. I need to focus on one of my goals on this thread which is to focus on work/life balance so I can stay healthy in the long run up to Christmas and don’t have another relapse. I’m in a good place having had a proper rest so I need to maintain that.
> 
> I was dressed down in jeans today and won’t be back in work clothes until Friday. I’ve managed to stop myself  from buying any new workwear in the sales which is unusual for me so I’ll definitely be shopping my own collection. I carried two bags today: my Bayswater Tote and my chalk camera bag.
> 
> I’m thinking it might be fun to have some challenges like we had at the start of the year to give us all something to focus on as the days shorten into winter and to avoid seasonal blues (albeit that clearly depends on where you are in the world!).
> 
> *Does anyone have any good bag/closet challenges so we could pick one or two for each month September-December?
> Does this seem like a good idea? No problem if not!*
> 
> Some suggestions:
> 1. Sharing a different part of our collection each week again: bags by style instead of colour this time or by their different materials or different types of jewellery, scarves, SLGs, key rings, charms etc
> 2. Use the bag was great in February and we could do it again one month?
> 3. Share pictures of bags in different locations?
> 4. Find a creative way to use bags.


I like all these ideas.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@Katinahat, I like all your bag challenges.   Here's my contribution to bags in different locations -- Diorama by the lake.  Sadly, my action pics in different locations are always a bit wonky.  I had a plate of snacks in one hand and was trying to take a pic with the other, hence the picture is a bit lopsided!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> I went back to work today after a 6 week holiday. We start next week but as a manager I need to get back up to speed so do short days this week. I need to focus on one of my goals on this thread which is to focus on work/life balance so I can stay healthy in the long run up to Christmas and don’t have another relapse. I’m in a good place having had a proper rest so I need to maintain that.
> 
> I was dressed down in jeans today and won’t be back in work clothes until Friday. I’ve managed to stop myself  from buying any new workwear in the sales which is unusual for me so I’ll definitely be shopping my own collection. I carried two bags today: my Bayswater Tote and my chalk camera bag.
> 
> I’m thinking it might be fun to have some challenges like we had at the start of the year to give us all something to focus on as the days shorten into winter and to avoid seasonal blues (albeit that clearly depends on where you are in the world!).
> 
> *Does anyone have any good bag/closet challenges so we could pick one or two for each month September-December?
> Does this seem like a good idea? No problem if not!*
> 
> Some suggestions:
> 1. Sharing a different part of our collection each week again: bags by style instead of colour this time or by their different materials or different types of jewellery, scarves, SLGs, key rings, charms etc
> 2. Use the bag was great in February and we could do it again one month?
> 3. Share pictures of bags in different locations?
> 4. Find a creative way to use bags.



I like all these ideas for bag challenges. I’m sure I am about to prompt some debate, but here’s some ideas of how we could group things if we shared bags ‘by style’:


Tote bags: i.e. double handle bags with central compartment(s) that is accessed between the handles, may or may not have crossbody / shoulder strap





Crossbody bags: bag with long strap that is typically worn crossbody, even if it has a shorter strap. We could include WOCs in this or have them be separate. 
Example: this bag has a top handle and _could_ be carried by hand, but fundamentally it’s intended to be a crossbody. 




Shoulder bags: bags with a long enough strap to put on the shoulder, but only those that _can’t_ crossbody. Also excluding totes since they are covered separately?





Satchels: i.e. top handles that are _technically_ intended to be carried by hand, even if you could pull off elbow or shoulder carry, and even if they include a crossbody-enabling strap
For example, I’d argue that this is a satchel as opposed to a crossbody, even though it also includes a longer strap. 




Clutches (and pouches that you use as a clutch)
Backpacks
Bucket bags? For me these would always either be a shoulder or crossbody bag, but I think most stores classify them separately.

Just some thoughts, because categorizing is fun.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Bag for a show has to stay on my lap and I prefer a bag over 23cm because of my phone etc.
> 
> Otherwise, it depends what else I'm wearing, so usually a clutch (e.g. H 1938 or Gucci blk patent Mirage) with long, but could be a smaller handbag (Titti Dell'Aqua croc/glace kid) or small chain bag if more casual (Chanel Tassel flap/Gucci Interlocking). Sp longer the dress (or wide-trousers) the smaller the bag.
> 
> I also like to take the opportunity to carry vintage bags, because it's good to get some use out of them. Otherwise, they're just sitting there.
> 
> If I'm on holiday, or if I'm not leaving from home, it's just whatever I've got, could even be a large wallet like my H Dogon Duo.
> 
> I love evening bags, but seriously, I'd need to go out more to justify.
> 
> View attachment 5590251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590267


All are stunning 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, I like all your bag challenges.   Here's my contribution to bags in different locations -- Diorama by the lake.  Sadly, my action pics in different locations are always a bit wonky.  I had a plate of snacks in one hand and was trying to take a pic with the other, hence the picture is a bit lopsided!
> View attachment 5590638


I love your Diorama, such a pretty colour!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> I went back to work today after a 6 week holiday. We start next week but as a manager I need to get back up to speed so do short days this week. I need to focus on one of my goals on this thread which is to focus on work/life balance so I can stay healthy in the long run up to Christmas and don’t have another relapse. I’m in a good place having had a proper rest so I need to maintain that.
> 
> I was dressed down in jeans today and won’t be back in work clothes until Friday. I’ve managed to stop myself  from buying any new workwear in the sales which is unusual for me so I’ll definitely be shopping my own collection. I carried two bags today: my Bayswater Tote and my chalk camera bag.
> 
> I’m thinking it might be fun to have some challenges like we had at the start of the year to give us all something to focus on as the days shorten into winter and to avoid seasonal blues (albeit that clearly depends on where you are in the world!).
> 
> *Does anyone have any good bag/closet challenges so we could pick one or two for each month September-December?
> Does this seem like a good idea? No problem if not!*
> 
> Some suggestions:
> 1. Sharing a different part of our collection each week again: bags by style instead of colour this time or by their different materials or different types of jewellery, scarves, SLGs, key rings, charms etc
> 2. Use the bag was great in February and we could do it again one month?
> 3. Share pictures of bags in different locations?
> 4. Find a creative way to use bags.



I'd love to see SLG and Charm collections! 
Bags in different locations could be a lot of fun!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> I love evening bags, but seriously, I'd need to go out more to justify.
> 
> View attachment 5590251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590267


Agree, I love evening bags, but I am not going out enough to use them much.
Love all your bags, and especially that croc one on top and the Hermes clutch.


More bags said:


> I love your Diorama, such a pretty colour!


Thank you.  I tend to be a bit careful with it since it's a lighter color, but so far I have not had any issues like color transfer.


Regarding bag topic ideas for September to December, I was wondering if there would be any interest in sharing how we store bags?  As someone who has small closets, this is always a topic that interests me.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I like all these ideas.


Thanks!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, I like all your bag challenges.   Here's my contribution to bags in different locations -- Diorama by the lake.  Sadly, my action pics in different locations are always a bit wonky.  I had a plate of snacks in one hand and was trying to take a pic with the other, hence the picture is a bit lopsided!
> View attachment 5590638


Great to get started - lovely location and beautiful bag!


Jereni said:


> I like all these ideas for bag challenges. I’m sure I am about to prompt some debate, but here’s some ideas of how we could group things if we shared bags ‘by style’:
> 
> 
> Tote bags: i.e. double handle bags with central compartment(s) that is accessed between the handles, may or may not have crossbody / shoulder strap
> 
> View attachment 5590712
> 
> 
> 
> Crossbody bags: bag with long strap that is typically worn crossbody, even if it has a shorter strap. We could include WOCs in this or have them be separate.
> Example: this bag has a top handle and _could_ be carried by hand, but fundamentally it’s intended to be a crossbody.
> View attachment 5590716
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulder bags: bags with a long enough strap to put on the shoulder, but only those that _can’t_ crossbody. Also excluding totes since they are covered separately?
> 
> View attachment 5590720
> 
> 
> 
> Satchels: i.e. top handles that are _technically_ intended to be carried by hand, even if you could pull off elbow or shoulder carry, and even if they include a crossbody-enabling strap
> For example, I’d argue that this is a satchel as opposed to a crossbody, even though it also includes a longer strap.
> View attachment 5590723
> 
> 
> 
> Clutches (and pouches that you use as a clutch)
> Backpacks
> Bucket bags? For me these would always either be a shoulder or crossbody bag, but I think most stores classify them separately.
> 
> Just some thoughts, because categorizing is fun.


This is so helpful! Thanks @Jereni ! I think we should use your categories.


JenJBS said:


> I'd love to see SLG and Charm collections!
> Bags in different locations could be a lot of fun!


Great, I’m glad you think it could be fun.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Agree, I love evening bags, but I am not going out enough to use them much.
> Love all your bags, and especially that croc one on top and the Hermes clutch.
> 
> Thank you.  I tend to be a bit careful with it since it's a lighter color, but so far I have not had any issues like color transfer.
> 
> 
> Regarding bag topic ideas for September to December, I was wondering if there would be any interest in sharing how we store bags?  As someone who has small closets, this is always a topic that interests me.


Great suggestion. Let’s definitely include it! I think it’s a big topic.

_So here’s my update to include what you’ve suggested so far with some possible dates. Feel free to add, correct or change before we ask for it to be pinned. I think that’s how @JenJBS did it at the start of the year but she or @papertiger will be able to advise. We might need to pin your categories too @Jereni. Other regular thread members might still have additional suggestions we can include. _

*4.9.22 - totes
11.9.22 - satchels
18.9.22 - crossbodies inc WOCS
25.9.22 -- shoulder bags
2.10.22 - bucket bags
9.10.22 - clutches
16.10.22 - backpacks
23.10.22 - SLGs - wallets/purses
30.10.22 - SLGs - other
6.11.22 - key rings and charms 
13.11.22 - jewellery 
20.11.22 - scarves 
27.11.22 - other accessories 

August/September Topic/Challenge - Photos of bags  in different locations
October Topic/Challenge - ?
November Topic/Challenge - ?
December Topic/Challenge - Use the bag challenge / Bag Storage*

_I realise many people have big scarf collections and one week is not really adequate for that but would it give a taster of favourites? @Purses & Perfumes already kicked us off with locations so I put that for August and September. I put bag storage last as it’s a huge topic and there was no other sharing for that month. There is still space for other suggestions. _


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Great to get started - lovely location!
> 
> This is so helpful! Thanks @Jereni ! I think we should use your categories.
> 
> Great, I’m glad you think it could be fun.
> 
> Great suggestion. Let’s definitely include it! I think it’s a big topic.
> 
> _So here’s my update to include what you’ve suggested so far with some possible dates. Feel free to add, correct or change before we ask for it to be pinned. I think that’s how @JenJBS did it at the start of the year but she or @papertiger will be able to advise. We might need to pin your categories too @Jereni. Other regular thread members might still have additional suggestions we can include. _
> 
> *4.9.22 - totes
> 11.9.22 - satchels
> 18.9.22 - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 25.9.22 -- shoulder bags
> 2.10.22 - bucket bags
> 9.10.22 - clutches
> 16.10.22 - backpacks
> 23.10.22 - SLGs - wallets/purses
> 30.10.22 - SLGs - other
> 6.11.22 - key rings and charms
> 13.11.22 - jewellery
> 20.11.22 - scarves
> 27.11.22 - other accessories
> 
> August/September Topic/Challenge - Photos of bags  in different locations
> October Topic/Challenge - ?
> November Topic/Challenge - ?
> December Topic/Challenge - Use the bag challenge / Bag Storage*
> 
> _I realise many people have big scarf collections and one week is not really adequate for that but would it give a taster of favourites? @Purses & Perfumes already kicked us off with locations so I put that for August and September. I put bag storage last as it’s a huge topic and there was no other sharing for that month. There is still space for other suggestions. _


 

Just ask the Mod for this forum to make the post a sticky. 

You will only be able to focus on bags (scarves and other things we like to talk about need to be within context)


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Just ask the Mod for this forum to make the post a sticky.
> 
> You will only be able to focus on bags (scarves and other things we like to talk about need to be within context)


Okay, thank you so much for your help. Is that because it’s not our thread’s focus? And does that mean the dates need to stop after the bag categories - if so we might be able to include accessorising bags? Sorry to have so many questions but want to do it right.


----------



## FizzyWater

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s a gas. I have an ozone generator at home. A little machine that turns air into ozone and sanitizes the air in the room, kills bacteria and spores. They are used for cleaning car interiors too.
> View attachment 5590000



Oh, that's a cute one!

When I bought my house 20 years ago, it was from the original owners, who were sweet but also chain smokers, and 50 years of constant smoke made it unpleasant.  Before I moved in, I rented one machine for each floor from Home Depot, sealed the house up, and ran them over a weekend.  Then ran in to turn them off, opened a bunch of doors and windows, ran out again, and let it air for a day.  (You really don't want ozone in your lungs.)

Washed the ceilings and walls (brown liquid just running off, ick...), painted with one coat of Kilz primer, then painted normally, and it was fine even for my very-allergic-to-cigarette-smoke mom.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Great to get started - lovely location and beautiful bag!


Thank you!

Regarding the accessories like jewelry, scarves or footwear, we could pair them with the bags we use them with or perhaps even play with new bag/accessory combinations -- just a suggestion.


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Regarding the accessories like jewelry, scarves or footwear, we could pair them with the bags we use them with or perhaps even play with new bag/accessory combinations -- just a suggestion.



Ooh I like the idea of bag and shoe pairings!! Or bag pairings with anything else - a perfect dress or shirt, etc.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Ooh I like the idea of bag and shoe pairings!! Or bag pairings with anything else - a perfect dress or shirt, etc.


Exactly!  You can pick any accessory or accessories or clothing that you enjoy or collect, and pair it with the bag of the day or week.  Could be a nice coat in the depths of winter or a shawl or stole, or the dress or shirt in the summer.  I've even paired my bags with pretty perfume bottles -- usually there is a link, as in choosing a bag and perfume from the same house or even with the same name (Miss Dior bag and Miss Dior perfume, for example).


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Regarding the accessories like jewelry, scarves or footwear, we could pair them with the bags we use them with or perhaps even play with new bag/accessory combinations -- just a suggestion.





Jereni said:


> Ooh I like the idea of bag and shoe pairings!! Or bag pairings with anything else - a perfect dress or shirt, etc.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Exactly!  You can pick any accessory or accessories or clothing that you enjoy or collect, and pair it with the bag of the day or week.  Could be a nice coat in the depths of winter or a shawl or stole, or the dress or shirt in the summer.  I've even paired my bags with pretty perfume bottles -- usually there is a link, as in choosing a bag and perfume from the same house or even with the same name (Miss Dior bag and Miss Dior perfume, for example).


That is a wonderful idea and very creative indeed. I love the way you’ve explained it! So wonderful to have perfume links too. You are both very clever @Purses & Perfumes and @Jereni. 

I’ve updated the list to just have bag sharing weeks in September and October and add this in as a November challenge. There are a couple of free weeks in case anyone else wants to add in a bag style we’ve missed or suggests a different topic to include. Then I’ll ask for a mod to pin it to the top of this thread as @JenJBS did. 

*4.9.22 - totes
11.9.22 - satchels
18.9.22 - crossbodies inc WOCS
25.9.22 -- shoulder bags
2.10.22 - bucket bags
9.10.22 - clutches
16.10.22 - backpacks
23.10.22 - ?
30.10.22 - ?

August/September Topic/Challenge - Bags in different locations
October Topic/Challenge - ?
November Topic/Challenge - pair a new (or older bag) with different accessories or clothes from your closet to share ideas.
December Topic/Challenge - Use the bag challenge / Bag Storage*


----------



## Katinahat

Today I popped out of work to meet a friend I hadn’t seen since December 2019 precovid when I last visited London. We had spoken on the phone but nothing more. She was in my home city visiting family. The heatwave has descended into more typical rain so ever robust Mulberry chestnut Alexa accompanied me to a cafe to met her where it went perfectly with a scone and peppermint tea. 

It feels like Covid has had a big impact but it’s lovely to be doing things again. Meeting friends, travelling, going to concerts. Long may it continue.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> It feels like Covid has had a big impact but it’s lovely to be doing things again. Meeting friends, travelling, going to concerts. Long may it continue.


Agree.  This summer I have felt more comfortable about doing things and getting out and about.  Better than last summer!  I hope it continues to stay that way, and improve.

Thank you so much for the kind words in the post above, about the challenges.   It's so sweet of you.  Kudos to you -- it was you who got us thinking about upcoming challenges.  Thanks for coming up with so many great ideas for the months ahead and helping get it all organized.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> I went back to work today after a 6 week holiday. We start next week but as a manager I need to get back up to speed so do short days this week. I need to focus on one of my goals on this thread which is to focus on work/life balance so I can stay healthy in the long run up to Christmas and don’t have another relapse. I’m in a good place having had a proper rest so I need to maintain that.
> 
> I was dressed down in jeans today and won’t be back in work clothes until Friday. I’ve managed to stop myself  from buying any new workwear in the sales which is unusual for me so I’ll definitely be shopping my own collection. I carried two bags today: my Bayswater Tote and my chalk camera bag.
> 
> I’m thinking it might be fun to have some challenges like we had at the start of the year to give us all something to focus on as the days shorten into winter and to avoid seasonal blues (albeit that clearly depends on where you are in the world!).
> 
> *Does anyone have any good bag/closet challenges so we could pick one or two for each month September-December?
> Does this seem like a good idea? No problem if not!*
> 
> Some suggestions:
> 1. Sharing a different part of our collection each week again: bags by style instead of colour this time or by their different materials or different types of jewellery, scarves, SLGs, key rings, charms etc
> 2. Use the bag was great in February and we could do it again one month?
> 3. Share pictures of bags in different locations?
> 4. Find a creative way to use bags.


Great suggestions. I would also add starting the brand showcase in September.


----------



## whateve

I don't think scarves and purse charms are outside of the context of the thread. Aren't they considered SLGs?

Should we possibly commit a week or two to wallets or other SLGs?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hey, maybe we could showcase brands again somehow, with a quick explanation of why we bought them or a quick review or pro/con list. That way anyone considering that brand can see what some of the styles are and get some insight. Highlight the less well known ones. Maybe a group of letters per week, like A-D week one and so on.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey, maybe we could showcase brands again somehow, with a quick explanation of why we bought them or a quick review or pro/con list. That way anyone considering that brand can see what some of the styles are and get some insight. Highlight the less well known ones. Maybe a group of letters per week, like A-D week one and so on.



This would be so helpful!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> That is a wonderful idea and very creative indeed. I love the way you’ve explained it! So wonderful to have perfume links too. You are both very clever @Purses & Perfumes and @Jereni.
> 
> I’ve updated the list to just have bag sharing weeks in September and October and add this in as a November challenge. There are a couple of free weeks in case anyone else wants to add in a bag style we’ve missed or suggests a different topic to include. Then I’ll ask for a mod to pin it to the top of this thread as @JenJBS did.
> 
> *4.9.22 - totes
> 11.9.22 - satchels
> 18.9.22 - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 25.9.22 -- shoulder bags
> 2.10.22 - bucket bags
> 9.10.22 - clutches
> 16.10.22 - backpacks
> 23.10.22 - ?
> 30.10.22 - ?
> 
> August/September Topic/Challenge - Bags in different locations
> October Topic/Challenge - ?
> November Topic/Challenge - pair a new (or older bag) with different accessories or clothes from your closet to share ideas.
> December Topic/Challenge - Use the bag challenge / Bag Storage*


One topic we’ve covered before is bags that we don’t count as part of our total number/collection. For example, that’s lululemon bags for me since I consider them utilitarian. I think @papertiger might have mentioned canvas shopping/grocery totes. We’ve discussed this topic, but haven’t showcased, so maybe photos with explanations could be fun for one of the weeks? And a related challenge could be something like elevating them?


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Agree.  This summer I have felt more comfortable about doing things and getting out and about.  Better than last summer!  I hope it continues to stay that way, and improve.
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words in the post above, about the challenges.   It's so sweet of you.  Kudos to you -- it was you who got us thinking about upcoming challenges.  Thanks for coming up with so many great ideas for the months ahead and helping get it all organized.


Thank you! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Great suggestions. I would also add starting the brand showcase in September.


Love this idea. 


whateve said:


> I don't think scarves and purse charms are outside of the context of the thread. Aren't they considered SLGs?
> 
> Should we possibly commit a week or two to wallets or other SLGs?


Great, I’ll put that back in. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Hey, maybe we could showcase brands again somehow, with a quick explanation of why we bought them or a quick review or pro/con list. That way anyone considering that brand can see what some of the styles are and get some insight. Highlight the less well known ones. Maybe a group of letters per week, like A-D week one and so on.


Yes, that sounds brilliant. 


DME said:


> One topic we’ve covered before is bags that we don’t count as part of our total number/collection. For example, that’s lululemon bags for me since I consider them utilitarian. I think @papertiger might have mentioned canvas shopping/grocery totes. We’ve discussed this topic, but haven’t showcased, so maybe photos with explanations could be fun for one of the weeks? And a related challenge could be something like elevating them?


Another great idea!

I’ll play about with the dates after I get back from work to include it all. Loads of great ideas everyone so we might need to start sooner. I’m very excited at the thought of all these wonderful bag discussions! Thank you all.


----------



## dcooney4

Planning a trip and my dd just changed the hotel on me to something a bit nicer she thinks. She told me to bring a leather bag rather than a lighter nylon bag. I still have plenty of time but what is your favorite bag to wander around town for hours?


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> That is a wonderful idea and very creative indeed. I love the way you’ve explained it! So wonderful to have perfume links too. You are both very clever @Purses & Perfumes and @Jereni.
> 
> I’ve updated the list to just have bag sharing weeks in September and October and add this in as a November challenge. There are a couple of free weeks in case anyone else wants to add in a bag style we’ve missed or suggests a different topic to include. Then I’ll ask for a mod to pin it to the top of this thread as @JenJBS did.
> 
> *4.9.22 - totes
> 11.9.22 - satchels
> 18.9.22 - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 25.9.22 -- shoulder bags
> 2.10.22 - bucket bags
> 9.10.22 - clutches
> 16.10.22 - backpacks
> 23.10.22 - ?
> 30.10.22 - ?
> 
> August/September Topic/Challenge - Bags in different locations
> October Topic/Challenge - ?
> November Topic/Challenge - pair a new (or older bag) with different accessories or clothes from your closet to share ideas.
> December Topic/Challenge - Use the bag challenge / Bag Storage*



Maybe shoes for one of the weeks? 
since it'll be fall/winter, we could categorize it by boots? heels?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> Planning a trip and my dd just changed the hotel on me to something a bit nicer she thinks. She told me to bring a leather bag rather than a lighter nylon bag. I still have plenty of time but what is your favorite bag to wander around town for hours?


Definitely something crossbody.  I would take my Pochette Metis in empreinte leather.  It has a little top handle as well, which is useful.   An outside pocket for a phone comes in handy, although I don't always use it.    I have also used my Marc Jacobs Natasha in the past (I let the bag go, and kind of miss it every now and then.)


----------



## baghabitz34

lill_canele said:


> Maybe shoes for one of the weeks?
> since it'll be fall/winter, we could categorize it by boots? heels?


I would add sneakers to this list for those of us that are big into sneakers/trainers.


----------



## dcooney4

I can’t believe I am saying this but I think I need a small Crossbody that is a neutral and more elegant but not with a chain strap. I thought my Tory Burch would work but the strap hurts if I wear it to long . I have a teal bag but it doesn’t go with the clothes I will pack . My tan Ralph Lauren would work but has no real closure and the delicate suede lining could get ruined in rain. Most of my small Crossbody bags are open top or more rugged looking or Nylon. I do have a black leather bag with a wide strap that is fun but not crazy about it.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I can’t believe I am saying this but I think I need a small Crossbody that is a neutral and more elegant but not with a chain strap. I thought my Tory Burch would work but the strap hurts if I wear it to long . I have a teal bag but it doesn’t go with the clothes I will pack . My tan Ralph Lauren would work but has no real closure and the delicate suede lining could get ruined in rain. Most of my small Crossbody bags are open top or more rugged looking or Nylon. I do have a black leather bag with a wide strap that is fun but not crazy about it.
> 
> View attachment 5592159


I think this is a perfect time to look for a secondhand bag. You could spend a lot less for a bag you will maybe not use again or very often and can without guilt. There are tons out there you can snag for under $30.


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> Maybe shoes for one of the weeks?
> since it'll be fall/winter, we could categorize it by boots? heels?





baghabitz34 said:


> I would add sneakers to this list for those of us that are big into sneakers/trainers.


More brilliant ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Katinahat

So we have so many ideas there actually aren’t really enough weeks until Christmas! I’ve put everything we mentioned in for a least one week and started sooner. Some things like shoes I couldn’t break into categories due to lack of time. How is this? Have I missed any weeks or any topics? Please say if you don’t like this or anyone else feel free to quote and edit my post!  I made charms before Christmas as it seemed fun! 

*28.8.22 - brand showcase: A-F
4.9.22 - brand showcase: G-L
11.9.22 - brand showcase: M-R
18.9.22 - brand showcase: S-Z
25.9.22 - totes
2.10.22 - satchels
9.10.22 - crossbodies inc WOCS
16.10.22 - shoulder bags
23.10.22 - bucket bags
30.10.22 - clutches 
6.11.22 - backpacks
13.11.22 - bags that don’t count
20.11.22 - pairing bags with shoes 
27.11.22 - pairing bags with other accessories 
4.12.22 - bag storage
11.12.22 - SLGs
18.12.22 - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Dec - use the bag. *


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I can’t believe I am saying this but I think I need a small Crossbody that is a neutral and more elegant but not with a chain strap. I thought my Tory Burch would work but the strap hurts if I wear it to long . I have a teal bag but it doesn’t go with the clothes I will pack . My tan Ralph Lauren would work but has no real closure and the delicate suede lining could get ruined in rain. Most of my small Crossbody bags are open top or more rugged looking or Nylon. I do have a black leather bag with a wide strap that is fun but not crazy about it.
> 
> View attachment 5592159


A comfortable black bag is so useful!

My new coach camera bag is so comfortable with its wide web strap. They do it in black and a brown shade too and it’s in the sale at 50% off - at least in the U.K. You might add a black leather strap easily.

Good luck hunting for something.


----------



## Cordeliere

These theme weeks will be so much fun.  Any thread is better with pictures.   What a creative group with such a vast number of great ideas.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Planning a trip and my dd just changed the hotel on me to something a bit nicer she thinks. She told me to bring a leather bag rather than a lighter nylon bag. I still have plenty of time but what is your favorite bag to wander around town for hours?


I took these two on a recent trip.


The black MJ Recruit holds a surprising amount. The strap is comfortable & I can carry it for hours, no issues. Really wish I bought other colors when it was still available.
It was the first outing for the Coach Katy. Also used it for hours and found it comfortable too.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Great to get started - lovely location and beautiful bag!
> 
> This is so helpful! Thanks @Jereni ! I think we should use your categories.
> 
> Great, I’m glad you think it could be fun.
> 
> Great suggestion. Let’s definitely include it! I think it’s a big topic.
> 
> _So here’s my update to include what you’ve suggested so far with some possible dates. Feel free to add, correct or change before we ask for it to be pinned. I think that’s how @JenJBS did it at the start of the year but she or @papertiger will be able to advise. We might need to pin your categories too @Jereni. Other regular thread members might still have additional suggestions we can include. _
> 
> *4.9.22 - totes
> 11.9.22 - satchels
> 18.9.22 - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 25.9.22 -- shoulder bags
> 2.10.22 - bucket bags
> 9.10.22 - clutches
> 16.10.22 - backpacks
> 23.10.22 - SLGs - wallets/purses
> 30.10.22 - SLGs - other
> 6.11.22 - key rings and charms
> 13.11.22 - jewellery
> 20.11.22 - scarves
> 27.11.22 - other accessories
> 
> August/September Topic/Challenge - Photos of bags  in different locations
> October Topic/Challenge - ?
> November Topic/Challenge - ?
> December Topic/Challenge - Use the bag challenge / Bag Storage*
> 
> _I realise many people have big scarf collections and one week is not really adequate for that but would it give a taster of favourites? @Purses & Perfumes already kicked us off with locations so I put that for August and September. I put bag storage last as it’s a huge topic and there was no other sharing for that month. There is still space for other suggestions. _


October: Halloween - wear/share your orange & black bags. Or wear/share your fall favorites.

November: It has International Merlot day. People can wear/share their wine colored bags. Or do a bag/ wine pairing.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> *What is your bag style of choice for an event such as a show, theatre or a concert? Do you have more than one bag and prefered options within this style? *


If I need something nicer, I usually carry one of these.


On the left, the Aspinal of London Lottie, the right is the LV Vavin chain wallet.
For something like the zoo, I usually take one of my camera bags.


Gucci Soho Disco in peonia on the left & Coach camera bag in metallic grey on the right.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Planning a trip and my dd just changed the hotel on me to something a bit nicer she thinks. She told me to bring a leather bag rather than a lighter nylon bag. I still have plenty of time but what is your favorite bag to wander around town for hours?


I’m a big fan of a neutral crossbody camera bag. They’re usually roomy enough for all my needs, but not too big, and hands-free, which is important. They also tend to be secure, provided they zip.


----------



## DME

.


----------



## JVSXOXO

baghabitz34 said:


> I took these two on a recent trip.
> View attachment 5592435
> 
> The black MJ Recruit holds a surprising amount. The strap is comfortable & I can carry it for hours, no issues. Really wish I bought other colors when it was still available.
> It was the first outing for the Coach Katy. Also used it for hours and found it comfortable too.


Aww I had this MJ bag in the Mink shade but then downsized to the smaller version.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I can’t believe I am saying this but I think I need a small Crossbody that is a neutral and more elegant but not with a chain strap. I thought my Tory Burch would work but the strap hurts if I wear it to long . I have a teal bag but it doesn’t go with the clothes I will pack . My tan Ralph Lauren would work but has no real closure and the delicate suede lining could get ruined in rain. Most of my small Crossbody bags are open top or more rugged looking or Nylon. I do have a black leather bag with a wide strap that is fun but not crazy about it.
> 
> View attachment 5592159


What a pretty crossbody family!


baghabitz34 said:


> I took these two on a recent trip.
> View attachment 5592435
> 
> The black MJ Recruit holds a surprising amount. The strap is comfortable & I can carry it for hours, no issues. Really wish I bought other colors when it was still available.
> It was the first outing for the Coach Katy. Also used it for hours and found it comfortable too.


Fantastic travel bags. I am especially drawn to the colour and shape of your Katy.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> If I need something nicer, I usually carry one of these.
> View attachment 5592442
> 
> On the left, the Aspinal of London Lottie, the right is the LV Vavin chain wallet.
> For something like the zoo, I usually take one of my camera bags.
> View attachment 5592445
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco in peonia on the left & Coach camera bag in metallic grey on the right.


Your Soho Disco looks so fresh in Peonia. I have one in black that has served me well. Yours really pops!


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> These theme weeks will be so much fun.  Any thread is better with pictures.   What a creative group with such a vast number of great ideas.


Indeed, I think so too. 


baghabitz34 said:


> I took these two on a recent trip.
> View attachment 5592435
> 
> The black MJ Recruit holds a surprising amount. The strap is comfortable & I can carry it for hours, no issues. Really wish I bought other colors when it was still available.
> It was the first outing for the Coach Katy. Also used it for hours and found it comfortable too.


These look like lovely and practical bags. I love a crossbody. 


baghabitz34 said:


> October: Halloween - wear/share your orange & black bags. Or wear/share your fall favorites.
> 
> November: It has International Merlot day. People can wear/share their wine colored bags. Or do a bag/ wine pairing.


More fabulous ideas. I will add them in. 


baghabitz34 said:


> If I need something nicer, I usually carry one of these.
> View attachment 5592442
> 
> On the left, the Aspinal of London Lottie, the right is the LV Vavin chain wallet.
> For something like the zoo, I usually take one of my camera bags.
> View attachment 5592445
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco in peonia on the left & Coach camera bag in metallic grey on the right.


Wow, love all these! Your Lottie is the larger size isn’t it. I have one which is the regular navy quilted. Yours looks great. I love the disco, is the colour almost a deep red? I’ve been thinking about a deep wine/burgundy red.


JVSXOXO said:


> Aww I had this MJ bag in the Mink shade but then downsized to the smaller version.
> 
> View attachment 5592531
> 
> View attachment 5592534


More gorgeous crossbodies! Look so useful! 


More bags said:


> Your Soho Disco looks so fresh in Peonia. I have one in black that has served me well. Yours really pops!


Totally agree!


----------



## Katinahat

Updated topic and week list:

*28.8.22 - brand showcase: A-F
4.9.22 - brand showcase: G-L
11.9.22 - brand showcase: M-R
18.9.22 - brand showcase: S-Z
25.9.22 - tote
2.10.22 - satchels
9.10.22 - crossbodies inc WOCS
16.10.22 - shoulder bags
23.10.22 - bucket bags
30.10.22 - clutches 
6.11.22 - backpacks
13.11.22 - bags that don’t count
20.11.22 - pairing bags with shoes 
27.11.22 - pairing bags with other accessories 
4.12.22 - bag storage
11.12.22 - SLGs
18.12.22 - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
November - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine. 
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Updated topic and week list:
> 
> *28.8.22 - brand showcase: A-F
> 4.9.22 - brand showcase: G-L
> 11.9.22 - brand showcase: M-R
> 18.9.22 - brand showcase: S-Z
> 25.9.22 - tote
> 2.10.22 - satchels
> 9.10.22 - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 16.10.22 - shoulder bags
> 23.10.22 - bucket bags
> 30.10.22 - clutches
> 6.11.22 - backpacks
> 13.11.22 - bags that don’t count
> 20.11.22 - pairing bags with shoes
> 27.11.22 - pairing bags with other accessories
> 4.12.22 - bag storage
> 11.12.22 - SLGs
> 18.12.22 - charms
> 
> Challenges:
> Sept - bags in different locations
> Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags
> November - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
> Dec - use the bag.*


I don't know if anyone else has trouble with this but as an American it is difficult to read those dates. Could we spell out the month to avoid confusion?


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I don't know if anyone else has trouble with this but as an American it is difficult to read those dates. Could we spell out the month to avoid confusion?


Oh, sorry, I hadn’t even thought of that. I’ll change it now.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Oh, sorry, I hadn’t even thought of that. I’ll change it now.


Thanks!

ETA: the way you do it makes more sense but I'm too used to our method.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> If I need something nicer, I usually carry one of these.
> View attachment 5592442
> 
> On the left, the Aspinal of London Lottie, the right is the LV Vavin chain wallet.
> For something like the zoo, I usually take one of my camera bags.
> View attachment 5592445
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco in peonia on the left & Coach camera bag in metallic grey on the right.


I love all your selections. The width on the strap of your travel ones is similar to my Tory one.  Maybe I need to wear it a bit more and break the strap in.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> Planning a trip and my dd just changed the hotel on me to something a bit nicer she thinks. She told me to bring a leather bag rather than a lighter nylon bag. I still have plenty of time but what is your favorite bag to wander around town for hours?



For me, my Coach Marlie is sort of a perfect bag for this. Comfortable strap, top handle for quick grab, easy opening, sturdy leather for rain. 



dcooney4 said:


> I can’t believe I am saying this but I think I need a small Crossbody that is a neutral and more elegant but not with a chain strap. I thought my Tory Burch would work but the strap hurts if I wear it to long . I have a teal bag but it doesn’t go with the clothes I will pack . My tan Ralph Lauren would work but has no real closure and the delicate suede lining could get ruined in rain. Most of my small Crossbody bags are open top or more rugged looking or Nylon. I do have a black leather bag with a wide strap that is fun but not crazy about it.
> 
> View attachment 5592159



Nice bags! The black one with the graphical strap seems like a nice option. 



baghabitz34 said:


> If I need something nicer, I usually carry one of these.
> View attachment 5592442
> 
> On the left, the Aspinal of London Lottie, the right is the LV Vavin chain wallet.
> For something like the zoo, I usually take one of my camera bags.
> View attachment 5592445
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco in peonia on the left & Coach camera bag in metallic grey on the right.



Omg your Soho Disco! I just decided the other day that I need one of these in rose beige. But now seeing this COLOR .  I die.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

@More bags Thanks. The color of the Katy is hard to capture. It’s a really pretty green-blue color.
@Katinahat Yes, my Lottie is the large size. The peonia color is in the mauve family. It’s a pink-purple.
@JVSXOXO I looked at the small size, but it was too small for me.
@dcooney4 Strap width can make such a difference In terms of comfort.
@Jereni Thanks. The rose beige is pretty too. I always liked the red one. Such a pretty, true red.


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> *2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
> 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
> 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
> 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
> 25 Sept - totes
> 2 Oct - satchels
> 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 16 Oct - shoulder bags
> 23 Oct - bucket bags
> 30 Oct - clutches
> 6 Nov - backpacks
> 13 Nov - bags that don’t count
> 20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes
> 27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories
> 4 Dec - bag storage
> 11 Dec - SLGs
> 18 Dec - charms
> 
> Challenges:
> Sept - bags in different locations
> Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags
> Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
> Dec - use the bag.*



Forgive me if this was already mentioned, but for Brand Showcase, is it anything from the brand? Or just bags?

Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> October: Halloween - wear/share your orange & black bags. Or wear/share your fall favorites.
> 
> November: It has International Merlot day. People can wear/share their wine colored bags. Or do a bag/ wine pairing.


Love these ideas! 




baghabitz34 said:


> If I need something nicer, I usually carry one of these.
> View attachment 5592442
> 
> On the left, the Aspinal of London Lottie, the right is the LV Vavin chain wallet.
> For something like the zoo, I usually take one of my camera bags.
> View attachment 5592445
> 
> Gucci Soho Disco in peonia on the left & Coach camera bag in metallic grey on the right.


Love that Aspinal bag! And the trunk in the background. 




whateve said:


> I don't know if anyone else has trouble with this but as an American it is difficult to read those dates. Could we spell out the month to avoid confusion?


The military also uses that format. Definitely took some getting used to.


----------



## lill_canele

JenJBS said:


> The military also uses that format. Definitely took some getting used to.


A lot of big pharm companies love to use this for their paperwork. Drove us nuts in the beginning because we would date it wrong and they would either have us redo it, or draw a line through once, initial, date, and then write the correct date.


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> Forgive me if this was already mentioned, but for Brand Showcase, is it anything from the brand? Or just bags?
> 
> Thanks!


I can’t remember who mentioned it first but I think the idea was to share bags and anything from brands that particularly inspire us explaining why. Anything brand related I’m sure.  


JenJBS said:


> Love these ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Aspinal bag! And the trunk in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> The military also uses that format. Definitely took some getting used to.





lill_canele said:


> A lot of big pharm companies love to use this for their paperwork. Drove us nuts in the beginning because we would date it wrong and they would either have us redo it, or draw a line through once, initial, date, and then write the correct date.


I think the brain just gets used to a certain thing. I’d be equally confused your way round. It’s all very well when the numbers are big but when the day is 12 or less it could lead to bad errors.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DME said:


> I’m a big fan of a neutral crossbody camera bag. They’re usually roomy enough for all my needs, but not too big, and hands-free, which is important. They also tend to be secure, provided they zip.


Agree.  The only thing is, I wish I could fit a water bottle in my camera bag.  If I am spending a few hours wandering around town, I usually like to carry a small water bottle, and my camera bag does not accommodate that.  A mid-sized wallet, keys, phone and sunglasses are about what I can fit in comfortably, so for my needs, I prefer something a bit bigger than a camera bag, but not too big either.  The secure zip on top is definitely a plus.


----------



## Katinahat

I’m getting into these fun straps now. I bought this one very inexpensively on my way home from work today. I walk straight through town past all the shops so temptation is never far away.

I thought it would go on my Alexa Icon to make it more comfortable to carry for my walking commute.


It might even work with my Seaton which is feeling very large and work like after my summer carrying smaller crossbodies. I mostly use this when driving.



The strap is easy to take off and pop inside if I want to be more sophisticated.

But I perhaps like it best jazzing up my KS nylon dog walk bag. Dog walking is what I have been doing this evening! 


This is currently my most used bag of the year (45 carries closely followed by my Mulberry Bayswater Tote with 39).
Only issue is the KS has SHW and the strap GHW and accents but it seems to work ok. What are your thoughts on mixing HW?


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Agree.  The only thing is, I wish I could fit a water bottle in my camera bag.  If I am spending a few hours wandering around town, I usually like to carry a small water bottle, and my camera bag does not accommodate that.  A mid-sized wallet, keys, phone and sunglasses are about what I can fit in comfortably, so for my needs, I prefer something a bit bigger than a camera bag, but not too big either.  The secure zip on top is definitely a plus.


Totally agree. I really love my new Coach camera bag but the little KS satchel I just posted and the similar pink one I have fits in my 250ml water bottle upright perfectly and it is so helpful when travelling!


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Agree.  The only thing is, I wish I could fit a water bottle in my camera bag.  If I am spending a few hours wandering around town, I usually like to carry a small water bottle, and my camera bag does not accommodate that.  A mid-sized wallet, keys, phone and sunglasses are about what I can fit in comfortably, so for my needs, I prefer something a bit bigger than a camera bag, but not too big either.  The secure zip on top is definitely a plus.


This was always my issue when we traveled but this last trip I bought a crossbody water bottle carrier so that gives me a lot more options. I can carry the water bottle on the opposite arm if I want to balance the weight.


----------



## Jereni

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Agree.  The only thing is, I wish I could fit a water bottle in my camera bag.  If I am spending a few hours wandering around town, I usually like to carry a small water bottle, and my camera bag does not accommodate that.  A mid-sized wallet, keys, phone and sunglasses are about what I can fit in comfortably, so for my needs, I prefer something a bit bigger than a camera bag, but not too big either.  The secure zip on top is definitely a plus.



If you want to fit a water bottle - the other bag that I can go all day with is my Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. Holds all that, plus water bottle, and more. But as a bag, it is a ‘scale up’ from other options.


----------



## BowieFan1971

lill_canele said:


> Forgive me if this was already mentioned, but for Brand Showcase, is it anything from the brand? Or just bags?
> 
> Thanks!


I was thinking bags, with a mini review, pros/cons, why you like the brand/decided to purchase. Nothing long or fancy needed, just sone info that might help someone make a buying decision or introduce a new brand


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I’m getting into these fun straps now. I bought this one very inexpensively on my way home from work today. I walk straight through town past all the shops so temptation is never far away.
> 
> I thought it would go on my Alexa Icon to make it more comfortable to carry for my walking commute.
> View attachment 5592877
> 
> It might even work with my Seaton which is feeling very large and work like after my summer carrying smaller crossbodies. I mostly use this when driving.
> View attachment 5592878
> 
> 
> The strap is easy to take off and pop inside if I want to be more sophisticated.
> 
> But I perhaps like it best jazzing up my KS nylon dog walk bag. Dog walking is what I have been doing this evening!
> View attachment 5592882
> 
> This is currently my most used bag of the year (45 carries closely followed by my Mulberry Bayswater Tote with 39).
> Only issue is the KS has SHW and the strap GHW and accents but it seems to work ok. What are your thoughts on mixing HW?


Depends on how much hardware…it’s fine with what you have. A silver clasp strap with a bag like my D&G? No.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My OCD heart is happy! I finally got rid of the horrid secondhand dresser that had almost broken my feet several times and got 2 storage cube systems to take its place. I have the beige bins coming from Amazon tomorrow. It took me an hour to put them both together and get them attached and stabilized. All my clothes and accessories are now neatly in one place. I sorted through my bags and got rid of 4 that were borderline….wanting everything to fit on one shelf with room to breathe is good for me. It will keep me from buying more and help in maintaining a “one in, one out” system. Still might get rid of the LV vernis…we’ll see. And the Cabas Mezzo may not stick around after Italy…I’ll see if I actually need/will use it. 

And I know “decorating” with shopping bags is considered tacky by some, but I like it. They represent good memories from Paris.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Only issue is the KS has SHW and the strap GHW and accents but it seems to work ok. What are your thoughts on mixing HW?


I usually don't mix hardware colors, but it really also depends on how it looks overall so best to approach on a case by case basis.  In the picture you posted the KS bag looks fine with the strap with GHW and accents.  I like your new strap!


Katinahat said:


> Totally agree. I really love my new Coach camera bag but the little KS satchel I just posted and the similar pink one I have fits in my 250ml water bottle upright perfectly and it is so helpful when travelling!


It is very useful to be able to fit in a bottle of water when travelling, and they do sound like great practical bags.  A 6 to 8 oz water bottle is about what I like to carry.  Larger than that, and it can start getting heavy.


whateve said:


> This was always my issue when we traveled but this last trip I bought a crossbody water bottle carrier so that gives me a lot more options. I can carry the water bottle on the opposite arm if I want to balance the weight.


I like this idea, but I can sometimes be absentminded and might forget the water bottle somewhere (if it's not in my bag).  Also, I wonder if it would feel a bit cumbersome to carry the water bottle separately?  However, it sounds like it worked well for you, so that's good to know, and I would be interested to see a pic whenever you get the chance.


Jereni said:


> If you want to fit a water bottle - the other bag that I can go all day with is my Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. Holds all that, plus water bottle, and more.


I need to explore Longchamp as a brand a bit more.  I have their nylon one that I almost never use.   Is the cuir bag heavy?  I am curious and am going to read up a bit about the Le Pliage Cuir bag.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I usually don't mix hardware colors, but it really also depends on how it looks overall so best to approach on a case by case basis.  In the picture you posted the KS bag looks fine with the strap with GHW and accents.
> 
> It is very useful to be able to fit in a bottle of water when travelling, and they do sound like great practical bags.  A 6 to 8 oz water bottle is about what I like to carry.  Larger than that, and it can start getting heavy.
> 
> I like this idea, but I can sometimes be absentminded and might forget the water bottle somewhere (if it's not in my bag).  Also, I wonder if it would feel a bit cumbersome to carry the water bottle separately?  However, it sounds like it worked well for you, so that's good to know, and I would be interested to see a pic whenever you get the chance.
> 
> I need to explore Longchamp as a brand a bit more.  I have their nylon one that I almost never use.   Is the cuir bag heavy?  I am curious and am going to read up a bit about the Le Pliage Cuir bag.  Thanks for the suggestion!


I thought about the possibility of accidentally leaving the water bottle behind but I think wearing it crossbody makes that less likely. I can drink the water while still leaving the bottle in the carrier and leaving the carrier over my shoulder. It's just a very basic carrier I got from Vera Bradley. It is similar to this one but mine doesn't have the zippered compartment: https://verabradley.com/products/deluxe-water-bottle-crossbody-bag-2963612543?variant=40071048003628

ETA: here is a picture of mine.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> My OCD heart is happy! I finally got rid of the horrid secondhand dresser that had almost broken my feet several times and got 2 storage cube systems to take its place. I have the beige bins coming from Amazon tomorrow. It took me an hour to put them both together and get them attached and stabilized. All my clothes and accessories are now neatly in one place. I sorted through my bags and got rid of 4 that were borderline….wanting everything to fit on one shelf with room to breathe is good for me. It will keep me from buying more and maintaining a “one in, one out” system. Still might get rid of the LV vernis…we’ll see. And the Cabas Mezzo may not stick around after Italy…I’ll see if I actually need/will use it.
> 
> And I know “decorating” with shopping bags is considered tacky by some, but I like it. They represent good memories from Paris.
> 
> View attachment 5592933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592936



Impressive! Looks fantastic!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I usually don't mix hardware colors, but it really also depends on how it looks overall so best to approach on a case by case basis.  In the picture you posted the KS bag looks fine with the strap with GHW and accents.  I like your new strap!
> 
> It is very useful to be able to fit in a bottle of water when travelling, and they do sound like great practical bags.  A 6 to 8 oz water bottle is about what I like to carry.  Larger than that, and it can start getting heavy.
> 
> I like this idea, but I can sometimes be absentminded and might forget the water bottle somewhere (if it's not in my bag).  Also, I wonder if it would feel a bit cumbersome to carry the water bottle separately?  However, it sounds like it worked well for you, so that's good to know, and I would be interested to see a pic whenever you get the chance.
> 
> I need to explore Longchamp as a brand a bit more.  I have their nylon one that I almost never use.   Is the cuir bag heavy?  I am curious and am going to read up a bit about the Le Pliage Cuir bag.  Thanks for the suggestion!


The Le Pliage Cuir is what I used in Paris…loved it! Not heavy at all.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> My OCD heart is happy! I finally got rid of the horrid secondhand dresser that had almost broken my feet several times and got 2 storage cube systems to take its place. I have the beige bins coming from Amazon tomorrow. It took me an hour to put them both together and get them attached and stabilized. All my clothes and accessories are now neatly in one place. I sorted through my bags and got rid of 4 that were borderline….wanting everything to fit on one shelf with room to breathe is good for me. It will keep me from buying more and help in maintaining a “one in, one out” system. Still might get rid of the LV vernis…we’ll see. And the Cabas Mezzo may not stick around after Italy…I’ll see if I actually need/will use it.
> 
> And I know “decorating” with shopping bags is considered tacky by some, but I like it. They represent good memories from Paris.
> 
> View attachment 5592933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592936


Congrats!  It looks great!  So well organized and neat.   Love it!


BowieFan1971 said:


> The Le Pliage Cuir is what I used in Paris…loved it! Not heavy at all.


Thanks, that's good to know.  I think I will go try them on when I am at the mall.


whateve said:


> I thought about the possibility of accidentally leaving the water bottle behind but I think wearing it crossbody makes that less likely. I can drink the water while still leaving the bottle in the carrier and leaving the carrier over my shoulder. It's just a very basic carrier I got from Vera Bradley. It is similar to this one but mine doesn't have the zippered compartment: https://verabradley.com/products/deluxe-water-bottle-crossbody-bag-2963612543?variant=40071048003628
> 
> ETA: here is a picture of mine.
> 
> View attachment 5592986


I like this one in the plain color without any prints.  This water carrier is certainly a good option to have on hand.  Thanks!


----------



## DME

There were a couple of requests for photos of my new jewelry (@Katinahat and @Jereni, I think), so these are for you! Thanks for your interest in my birthday/cruise goodies.

The first is from a designer named Giovanni Ferraris. I purchased it from a store in St. Thomas I’ve purchased from before. It’s rose gold with a mix of cut/polished diamonds and uncut/unpolished diamonds. I bought it to stack with my Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra bracelet, also in rose gold. The second is a Lagos Three Station Ceramic Diamond Bracelet in Ultramarine. I wear a lot of Lilly Pulitzer and the blue just goes so well! I have been eying this collection at home and was happy to add a piece to my collection.

I was trying to figure out the best way to takes photos and the steering wheel seemed to be it. The bracelets alone on my dresser didn’t do them justice, and putting them on my wrist on a surface just did not look… appealing. I wasn’t able to do the pieces justice, but hopefully this will do!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DME said:


> There were a couple of requests for photos of my new jewelry (@Katinahat and @Jereni, I think), so these are for you! Thanks for your interest in my birthday/cruise goodies.
> 
> The first is from a designer named Giovanni Ferraris. I purchased it from a store in St. Thomas I’ve purchased from before. It’s rose gold with a mix of cut/polished diamonds and uncut/unpolished diamonds. I bought it to stack with my Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra bracelet, also in rose gold. The second is a Lagos Three Station Ceramic Diamond Bracelet in Ultramarine. I wear a lot of Lilly Pulitzer and the blue just goes so well! I have been eying this collection at home and was happy to add a piece to my collection.
> 
> I was trying to figure out the best way to takes photos and the steering wheel seemed to be it. The bracelets alone on my dresser didn’t do them justice, and putting them on my wrist on a surface just did not look… appealing. I wasn’t able to do the pieces justice, but hopefully this will do!
> 
> View attachment 5593010
> View attachment 5593011


Gorgeous!  Love both your bracelets.  The rose gold one is lovely and stacks beautifully with the VC&A bracelet.  And the Ultramarine bracelet is a stunning color and style!  Enjoy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> There were a couple of requests for photos of my new jewelry (@Katinahat and @Jereni, I think), so these are for you! Thanks for your interest in my birthday/cruise goodies.
> 
> The first is from a designer named Giovanni Ferraris. I purchased it from a store in St. Thomas I’ve purchased from before. It’s rose gold with a mix of cut/polished diamonds and uncut/unpolished diamonds. I bought it to stack with my Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra bracelet, also in rose gold. The second is a Lagos Three Station Ceramic Diamond Bracelet in Ultramarine. I wear a lot of Lilly Pulitzer and the blue just goes so well! I have been eying this collection at home and was happy to add a piece to my collection.
> 
> I was trying to figure out the best way to takes photos and the steering wheel seemed to be it. The bracelets alone on my dresser didn’t do them justice, and putting them on my wrist on a surface just did not look… appealing. I wasn’t able to do the pieces justice, but hopefully this will do!
> 
> View attachment 5593010
> View attachment 5593011


They are both so beautiful!

Do you drive a Giulia? If so, what do you think about it? I was considering one when I bought my car but nobody had any in stock to even test drive. I think they are one of the most beautiful cars on the road.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> My OCD heart is happy! I finally got rid of the horrid secondhand dresser that had almost broken my feet several times and got 2 storage cube systems to take its place. I have the beige bins coming from Amazon tomorrow. It took me an hour to put them both together and get them attached and stabilized. All my clothes and accessories are now neatly in one place. I sorted through my bags and got rid of 4 that were borderline….wanting everything to fit on one shelf with room to breathe is good for me. It will keep me from buying more and help in maintaining a “one in, one out” system. Still might get rid of the LV vernis…we’ll see. And the Cabas Mezzo may not stick around after Italy…I’ll see if I actually need/will use it.
> 
> And I know “decorating” with shopping bags is considered tacky by some, but I like it. They represent good memories from Paris.
> 
> View attachment 5592933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592936


Very impressive! Can you please do mine next? Lol


----------



## baghabitz34

DME said:


> There were a couple of requests for photos of my new jewelry (@Katinahat and @Jereni, I think), so these are for you! Thanks for your interest in my birthday/cruise goodies.
> 
> The first is from a designer named Giovanni Ferraris. I purchased it from a store in St. Thomas I’ve purchased from before. It’s rose gold with a mix of cut/polished diamonds and uncut/unpolished diamonds. I bought it to stack with my Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra bracelet, also in rose gold. The second is a Lagos Three Station Ceramic Diamond Bracelet in Ultramarine. I wear a lot of Lilly Pulitzer and the blue just goes so well! I have been eying this collection at home and was happy to add a piece to my collection.
> 
> I was trying to figure out the best way to takes photos and the steering wheel seemed to be it. The bracelets alone on my dresser didn’t do them justice, and putting them on my wrist on a surface just did not look… appealing. I wasn’t able to do the pieces justice, but hopefully this will do!
> 
> View attachment 5593010
> View attachment 5593011


Gorgeous bracelets


----------



## baghabitz34

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I usually don't mix hardware colors, but it really also depends on how it looks overall so best to approach on a case by case basis.  In the picture you posted the KS bag looks fine with the strap with GHW and accents.  I like your new strap!
> 
> It is very useful to be able to fit in a bottle of water when travelling, and they do sound like great practical bags.  A 6 to 8 oz water bottle is about what I like to carry.  Larger than that, and it can start getting heavy.
> 
> I like this idea, but I can sometimes be absentminded and might forget the water bottle somewhere (if it's not in my bag).  Also, I wonder if it would feel a bit cumbersome to carry the water bottle separately?  However, it sounds like it worked well for you, so that's good to know, and I would be interested to see a pic whenever you get the chance.
> 
> I need to explore Longchamp as a brand a bit more.  I have their nylon one that I almost never use.   Is the cuir bag heavy?  I am curious and am going to read up a bit about the Le Pliage Cuir bag.  Thanks for the suggestion!


Longchamp also has a coated canvas line you might want to look at too. Came out earlier this year I think. If you search Le Pliage City, they come up.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Very impressive! Can you please do mine next? Lol


After I do my husband’s. He saw mine and… LOL


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> My OCD heart is happy! I finally got rid of the horrid secondhand dresser that had almost broken my feet several times and got 2 storage cube systems to take its place. I have the beige bins coming from Amazon tomorrow. It took me an hour to put them both together and get them attached and stabilized. All my clothes and accessories are now neatly in one place. I sorted through my bags and got rid of 4 that were borderline….wanting everything to fit on one shelf with room to breathe is good for me. It will keep me from buying more and help in maintaining a “one in, one out” system. Still might get rid of the LV vernis…we’ll see. And the Cabas Mezzo may not stick around after Italy…I’ll see if I actually need/will use it.
> 
> And I know “decorating” with shopping bags is considered tacky by some, but I like it. They represent good memories from Paris.
> 
> View attachment 5592933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592936


Wow! that is amazing!


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> There were a couple of requests for photos of my new jewelry (@Katinahat and @Jereni, I think), so these are for you! Thanks for your interest in my birthday/cruise goodies.
> 
> The first is from a designer named Giovanni Ferraris. I purchased it from a store in St. Thomas I’ve purchased from before. It’s rose gold with a mix of cut/polished diamonds and uncut/unpolished diamonds. I bought it to stack with my Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra bracelet, also in rose gold. The second is a Lagos Three Station Ceramic Diamond Bracelet in Ultramarine. I wear a lot of Lilly Pulitzer and the blue just goes so well! I have been eying this collection at home and was happy to add a piece to my collection.
> 
> I was trying to figure out the best way to takes photos and the steering wheel seemed to be it. The bracelets alone on my dresser didn’t do them justice, and putting them on my wrist on a surface just did not look… appealing. I wasn’t able to do the pieces justice, but hopefully this will do!
> 
> View attachment 5593010
> View attachment 5593011



Wow they are GORGEOUS!!! That BLUE    Thank you for sharing!

I also find that one can take great jewelry photos in the car - I don’t know why that is haha.


----------



## More bags

@BowieFan1971 your closet is   
@DME congratulations on your new bracelets, they are stunning!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> If you want to fit a water bottle - the other bag that I can go all day with is my Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir. Holds all that, plus water bottle, and more. But as a bag, it is a ‘scale up’ from other options.


I regularly can’t believe I’ve never bought a Longchamp Le Pliage!  


BowieFan1971 said:


> I was thinking bags, with a mini review, pros/cons, why you like the brand/decided to purchase. Nothing long or fancy needed, just sone info that might help someone make a buying decision or introduce a new brand


That’s a perfect description. Thanks! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Depends on how much hardware…it’s fine with what you have. A silver clasp strap with a bag like my D&G? No.


Yes, I agree. That would not work and I don’t normally mixed HW either. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> My OCD heart is happy! I finally got rid of the horrid secondhand dresser that had almost broken my feet several times and got 2 storage cube systems to take its place. I have the beige bins coming from Amazon tomorrow. It took me an hour to put them both together and get them attached and stabilized. All my clothes and accessories are now neatly in one place. I sorted through my bags and got rid of 4 that were borderline….wanting everything to fit on one shelf with room to breathe is good for me. It will keep me from buying more and help in maintaining a “one in, one out” system. Still might get rid of the LV vernis…we’ll see. And the Cabas Mezzo may not stick around after Italy…I’ll see if I actually need/will use it.
> 
> And I know “decorating” with shopping bags is considered tacky by some, but I like it. They represent good memories from Paris.
> 
> View attachment 5592933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592936


I love your closet! It looks totally amazing. So well organised. Must be a joy to shop your own closet. You can see all your lovely bags, clothes, shoes and other accessories. The shopping bags are there just for you so I think it’s fine to keep them. I’ve placed a Mulberry bag somewhere similar that no one else would see it. I’d love walk in storage but I content myself with my built in units instead.  


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I usually don't mix hardware colors, but it really also depends on how it looks overall so best to approach on a case by case basis.  In the picture you posted the KS bag looks fine with the strap with GHW and accents.  I like your new strap!
> 
> It is very useful to be able to fit in a bottle of water when travelling, and they do sound like great practical bags.  A 6 to 8 oz water bottle is about what I like to carry.  Larger than that, and it can start getting heavy.
> 
> I like this idea, but I can sometimes be absentminded and might forget the water bottle somewhere (if it's not in my bag).  Also, I wonder if it would feel a bit cumbersome to carry the water bottle separately?  However, it sounds like it worked well for you, so that's good to know, and I would be interested to see a pic whenever you get the chance.
> 
> I need to explore Longchamp as a brand a bit more.  I have their nylon one that I almost never use.   Is the cuir bag heavy?  I am curious and am going to read up a bit about the Le Pliage Cuir bag.  Thanks for the suggestion!


Thanks and very good advice to proceed case by case. 

I looked up 6-8oz and that’s the size I use (another UK/American difference as I wasn’t sure what size that was). Perfect for a quick thirst quenching on the run.  


DME said:


> There were a couple of requests for photos of my new jewelry (@Katinahat and @Jereni, I think), so these are for you! Thanks for your interest in my birthday/cruise goodies.
> 
> The first is from a designer named Giovanni Ferraris. I purchased it from a store in St. Thomas I’ve purchased from before. It’s rose gold with a mix of cut/polished diamonds and uncut/unpolished diamonds. I bought it to stack with my Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra bracelet, also in rose gold. The second is a Lagos Three Station Ceramic Diamond Bracelet in Ultramarine. I wear a lot of Lilly Pulitzer and the blue just goes so well! I have been eying this collection at home and was happy to add a piece to my collection.
> 
> I was trying to figure out the best way to takes photos and the steering wheel seemed to be it. The bracelets alone on my dresser didn’t do them justice, and putting them on my wrist on a surface just did not look… appealing. I wasn’t able to do the pieces justice, but hopefully this will do!
> 
> View attachment 5593010


These are so beautiful. Clever to photograph in the car as that has showed them off perfectly. I love them both - the rose gold is beautiful with those stones and the colour pops on the Largos one. Thanks so much for sharing. 

Happy birthday again and how lovely to have such wonderful reminders of your trip and celebrations.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I thought about the possibility of accidentally leaving the water bottle behind but I think wearing it crossbody makes that less likely. I can drink the water while still leaving the bottle in the carrier and leaving the carrier over my shoulder. It's just a very basic carrier I got from Vera Bradley. It is similar to this one but mine doesn't have the zippered compartment: https://verabradley.com/products/deluxe-water-bottle-crossbody-bag-2963612543?variant=40071048003628
> 
> ETA: here is a picture of mine.
> 
> View attachment 5592986


Love it. How useful! Thanks for sharing. I’ve seen these several places and considered getting one. There are crocheted ones on Etsy that look fun.

Or then there is this - pink Mulberry! Its a ridiculous price so I won’t be buying it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Love it. How useful! Thanks for sharing. I’ve seen these several places and considered getting one. There are crocheted ones on Etsy that look fun.
> 
> Or then there is this - pink Mulberry! Its a ridiculous price so I won’t be buying it.
> 
> View attachment 5593190


I crochet and never thought of making one!


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Love these ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Aspinal bag! And the trunk in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> The military also uses that format. Definitely took some getting used to.


Thanks. I got the trunk from Home Goods.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> There were a couple of requests for photos of my new jewelry (@Katinahat and @Jereni, I think), so these are for you! Thanks for your interest in my birthday/cruise goodies.
> 
> The first is from a designer named Giovanni Ferraris. I purchased it from a store in St. Thomas I’ve purchased from before. It’s rose gold with a mix of cut/polished diamonds and uncut/unpolished diamonds. I bought it to stack with my Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra bracelet, also in rose gold. The second is a Lagos Three Station Ceramic Diamond Bracelet in Ultramarine. I wear a lot of Lilly Pulitzer and the blue just goes so well! I have been eying this collection at home and was happy to add a piece to my collection.
> 
> I was trying to figure out the best way to takes photos and the steering wheel seemed to be it. The bracelets alone on my dresser didn’t do them justice, and putting them on my wrist on a surface just did not look… appealing. I wasn’t able to do the pieces justice, but hopefully this will do!
> 
> View attachment 5593010
> View attachment 5593011


Very Pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I’m getting into these fun straps now. I bought this one very inexpensively on my way home from work today. I walk straight through town past all the shops so temptation is never far away.
> 
> I thought it would go on my Alexa Icon to make it more comfortable to carry for my walking commute.
> View attachment 5592877
> 
> It might even work with my Seaton which is feeling very large and work like after my summer carrying smaller crossbodies. I mostly use this when driving.
> View attachment 5592878
> 
> 
> The strap is easy to take off and pop inside if I want to be more sophisticated.
> 
> But I perhaps like it best jazzing up my KS nylon dog walk bag. Dog walking is what I have been doing this evening!
> View attachment 5592882
> 
> This is currently my most used bag of the year (45 carries closely followed by my Mulberry Bayswater Tote with 39).
> Only issue is the KS has SHW and the strap GHW and accents but it seems to work ok. What are your thoughts on mixing HW?


I really like the new strap.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> My OCD heart is happy! I finally got rid of the horrid secondhand dresser that had almost broken my feet several times and got 2 storage cube systems to take its place. I have the beige bins coming from Amazon tomorrow. It took me an hour to put them both together and get them attached and stabilized. All my clothes and accessories are now neatly in one place. I sorted through my bags and got rid of 4 that were borderline….wanting everything to fit on one shelf with room to breathe is good for me. It will keep me from buying more and help in maintaining a “one in, one out” system. Still might get rid of the LV vernis…we’ll see. And the Cabas Mezzo may not stick around after Italy…I’ll see if I actually need/will use it.
> 
> And I know “decorating” with shopping bags is considered tacky by some, but I like it. They represent good memories from Paris.
> 
> View attachment 5592933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592936


This came out fantastic. I love the organization.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I crochet and never thought of making one!


I have a lime green one a friend made for me when she visited me at an outdoor arts festival. It is comfortable but would never wear it anywhere else, except maybe walking the dog.


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Gorgeous!  Love both your bracelets.  The rose gold one is lovely and stacks beautifully with the VC&A bracelet.  And the Ultramarine bracelet is a stunning color and style!  Enjoy!


Thank you so much! I was introduced to Lagos about three years ago and fell in love.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> This came out fantastic. I love the organization.


Of everyone here, I knew you would. LOL If I remember correctly, you covered your shoe boxes in white to have them match? Which I would totally do…


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> They are both so beautiful!
> 
> Do you drive a Giulia? If so, what do you think about it? I was considering one when I bought my car but nobody had any in stock to even test drive. I think they are one of the most beautiful cars on the road.


Thank you!

I actually drive the Stelvio (I’ve had it for five years), but my husband has the Giulia. I love both vehicles, as does he! He’s on his second Giulia, he liked it that much. His first was a lease, while we purchased the second. He got the Giulia first and I liked it enough to try the Stelvio, since I’m more an SUV person. The Stelvio is essentially an SUV on a Giulia frame, so they’re similar in a lot of ways. The only issue I have is with the dealership, which has taken a turn for the worse. But you don’t live near me, so I wouldn’t have to warn you about that!


----------



## DME

baghabitz34 said:


> Gorgeous bracelets


Thank you!


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Wow they are GORGEOUS!!! That BLUE    Thank you for sharing!
> 
> I also find that one can take great jewelry photos in the car - I don’t know why that is haha.


Thank you!

I have a friend who swears by grooming her brows in the car. Something about the closeness of the rear view mirror and the lighting. While I didn’t need the rear view mirror for this, I will say that the lighting was the best of all the places I tried!


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> These are so beautiful. Clever to photograph in the car as that has showed them off perfectly. I love them both - the rose gold is beautiful with those stones and the colour pops on the Largos one. Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> Happy birthday again and how lovely to have such wonderful reminders of your trip and celebrations.


Thank you! I always try to pick up something, no matter how small, to remember each trip we take. I like having reminders of our trips.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Of everyone here, I knew you would. LOL If I remember correctly, you covered your shoe boxes in white to have them match? Which I would totally do…


The shoes wasn’t me but I am extremely organized with my stuff. I just wish everyone in my household  would let me at their closets.


----------



## piperdog

DME said:


> There were a couple of requests for photos of my new jewelry (@Katinahat and @Jereni, I think), so these are for you! Thanks for your interest in my birthday/cruise goodies.
> 
> The first is from a designer named Giovanni Ferraris. I purchased it from a store in St. Thomas I’ve purchased from before. It’s rose gold with a mix of cut/polished diamonds and uncut/unpolished diamonds. I bought it to stack with my Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra bracelet, also in rose gold. The second is a Lagos Three Station Ceramic Diamond Bracelet in Ultramarine. I wear a lot of Lilly Pulitzer and the blue just goes so well! I have been eying this collection at home and was happy to add a piece to my collection.
> 
> I was trying to figure out the best way to takes photos and the steering wheel seemed to be it. The bracelets alone on my dresser didn’t do them justice, and putting them on my wrist on a surface just did not look… appealing. I wasn’t able to do the pieces justice, but hopefully this will do!
> 
> View attachment 5593010
> View attachment 5593011


Beautiful pieces! You know you've done well when the VC&A is the least interesting thing you're wearing.


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> I crochet and never thought of making one!


They look nice. Might be worth trying? 


dcooney4 said:


> I really like the new strap.


Thanks! I had it in my Amberley today and it worked well. 




dcooney4 said:


> I have a lime green one a friend made for me when she visited me at an outdoor arts festival. It is comfortable but would never wear it anywhere else, except maybe walking the dog.


Oh, that’s disappointing as I thought it might work. 


DME said:


> Thank you! I always try to pick up something, no matter how small, to remember each trip we take. I like having reminders of our trips.


I think it’s a lovely thing to do. I usually buy something too even if it’s just small. 


dcooney4 said:


> The shoes wasn’t me but I am extremely organized with my stuff. I just wish everyone in my household  would let me at their closets.


You are clearly great at organising and I know the feeling well! DD2s clothes don’t even make it into her closet. She  keeps most on the floor. It drives me crazy and I refuse to iron them but I don’t invade her space.

My M had no such boundaries when I was a 16-18 year old and I still discuss what she did to my room and stuff (and said to me) in therapy now. It is no wonder I like a tidy well organised space now.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> They look nice. Might be worth trying?
> 
> Thanks! I had it in my Amberley today and it worked well.
> View attachment 5593633
> 
> 
> Oh, that’s disappointing as I thought it might work.
> 
> I think it’s a lovely thing to do. I usually buy something too even if it’s just small.
> 
> You are clearly great at organising and I know the feeling well! DD2s clothes don’t even make it into her closet. She  keeps most on the floor. It drives me crazy and I refuse to iron them but I don’t invade her space.
> 
> My M had no such boundaries when I was a 16-18 year old and I still discuss what she did to my room and stuff (and said to me) in therapy now. It is no wonder I like a tidy well organised space now.


The Water bottle holder works well it is just not a color that goes with my clothing.


----------



## DME

piperdog said:


> Beautiful pieces! You know you've done well when the VC&A is the least interesting thing you're wearing.


So funny you should say that about the VC&A! I also have the Alhambra pendant in rose gold (standard size), and those are the only two VC&A pieces in which I’m interested. My aunt keeps asking why I don’t get the versions with the diamonds and/or the matching earrings (also with the diamonds), but those pieces just don’t speak to me. They’re beautiful, sure, but I don’t desire to own them. I bought the two I have because I absolutely love them, not because they’re VC&A. I’m a big fan of buying what I love, rather than what everyone else is wanting/buying, or because it’s a certain brand. SAs never quite know what to make of me until they get to know me. I’m fine spending money, but I have to love it. New SAs often try to push the popular pieces on me because, well, everyone wants them, so why wouldn’t I? It drives me a bit nuts.


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> They look nice. Might be worth trying?
> 
> Thanks! I had it in my Amberley today and it worked well.
> View attachment 5593633
> 
> 
> Oh, that’s disappointing as I thought it might work.
> 
> I think it’s a lovely thing to do. I usually buy something too even if it’s just small.
> 
> You are clearly great at organising and I know the feeling well! DD2s clothes don’t even make it into her closet. She  keeps most on the floor. It drives me crazy and I refuse to iron them but I don’t invade her space.
> 
> My M had no such boundaries when I was a 16-18 year old and I still discuss what she did to my room and stuff (and said to me) in therapy now. It is no wonder I like a tidy well organised space now.


I love the color of this bag and it looks really great with the strap!

Seriously, I think you and I could kill a couple of bottles of wine hashing out our mother issues. This is another place where yours sounds a lot like mine. My mom still criticizes the cleanliness of my house and most people I know typically comment how they could eat off my floors, it’s that clean. Go figure!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Why unpleasant stares? Jealousy?


Lots of people stared at me like: "Could that be the real thing?", " This is over the top!", " Why has that crazy person a bag like this?" A few others (I guess from the transfer of ownership trade) very clearly scanned the bag, me and whether there´d be an opportunity of me letting it out of sight. 
I have no clue why this, in my eyes classic, but simple, bag got this amount of attention. I´ve worn more expensive Dior and flewn totally under the radar. People around here definetely do not know much about older Dior styles...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> @Katinahat, I like all your bag challenges.   Here's my contribution to bags in different locations -- Diorama by the lake.  Sadly, my action pics in different locations are always a bit wonky.  I had a plate of snacks in one hand and was trying to take a pic with the other, hence the picture is a bit lopsided!
> View attachment 5590638


Your Diorama makes me drool! 
I think the Diorama style is the only "modern" Dior I´m drawn to. One day I might find one in my price bracket. When they first came out I drooled over them in Paris. DH told me to closely inspect them, so I´d know what to look out for in 10 years time when I might be shopping for them on the secondary market. I guess he was right.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I’m getting into these fun straps now. I bought this one very inexpensively on my way home from work today. I walk straight through town past all the shops so temptation is never far away.
> 
> I thought it would go on my Alexa Icon to make it more comfortable to carry for my walking commute.
> View attachment 5592877
> 
> It might even work with my Seaton which is feeling very large and work like after my summer carrying smaller crossbodies. I mostly use this when driving.
> View attachment 5592878
> 
> 
> The strap is easy to take off and pop inside if I want to be more sophisticated.
> 
> But I perhaps like it best jazzing up my KS nylon dog walk bag. Dog walking is what I have been doing this evening!
> View attachment 5592882
> 
> This is currently my most used bag of the year (45 carries closely followed by my Mulberry Bayswater Tote with 39).
> Only issue is the KS has SHW and the strap GHW and accents but it seems to work ok. What are your thoughts on mixing HW?


The strap looks really pretty! What a great find!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> My OCD heart is happy! I finally got rid of the horrid secondhand dresser that had almost broken my feet several times and got 2 storage cube systems to take its place. I have the beige bins coming from Amazon tomorrow. It took me an hour to put them both together and get them attached and stabilized. All my clothes and accessories are now neatly in one place. I sorted through my bags and got rid of 4 that were borderline….wanting everything to fit on one shelf with room to breathe is good for me. It will keep me from buying more and help in maintaining a “one in, one out” system. Still might get rid of the LV vernis…we’ll see. And the Cabas Mezzo may not stick around after Italy…I’ll see if I actually need/will use it.
> 
> And I know “decorating” with shopping bags is considered tacky by some, but I like it. They represent good memories from Paris.
> 
> View attachment 5592933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592936


How neat! Well done!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> Very impressive! Can you please do mine next? Lol


...and afterwards maybe my wandering wardrobe? Haha, it´s bad with a capital B!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> It drives me crazy and I refuse to iron them but I don’t invade her space.
> 
> My M had no such boundaries when I was a 16-18 year old and I still discuss what she did to my room and stuff (and said to me) in therapy now. It is no wonder I like a tidy well organised space now.


Kudos to you for not invading your DD´s space. The everything on the floor phase will pass, but having one´s space invaded will cause hurt and stick. My mother wasn´t a fan, either. She had no scruples to "clean up" my room, throw things out (my white high heeled cowgirls boots disappeared without a trace as did childhood plushies or books, letter, personal notes she disliked...  ). Thinking about it, there might be part of the source for my maximalist and messy approach to home decor...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> Seriously, I think you and I could kill a couple of bottles of wine hashing out our mother issues.


May I join in?


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> May I join in?


The more the merrier!


----------



## Cordeliere

I don't post a lot of pictures, but I had dinner with a girlfriend last night at a very nice French restaurant.  I felt like I should wear something other than shorts.  I forced DH to take a pic of me in what I wore so I could post it here.   Oh course, I can never post a pic without talking it to death.  This pic triggers several thoughts I would like to throw out for discussion. 

When I was a young thing in my first job, I had a roommate who built her daily outfits she starting with the shoes.  This was her thing.  She picked the shoes first.    I thought that was pretty interesting.  Having experienced that makes me cognizant of where I start in deciding what to wear.   Typically I start with the bag. I like to build my outfit around the bag.  The rest of the outfit is the supporting cast for the bag.  But sometimes I start with a scarf.   Sometimes shoes.  Rarely clothes.  Yesterday was a rare clothes first day.  I was eager for an elastic waist skirt and started there.   Picked a tonal top, scarf (Pelages Et Camouflages), and lizard CDC cuff. I picked the sandals for comfortable walking, not style.  Decided if I was going to go to a French restaurant, I should wear one of my vintage Hermes bags.  I picked my Kelly. 




For the Hermes geeks in the crowd, it a 28, 1999 vintage and is porc.  Having had pigskin gloves, I love that leather, but I wanted black. This bag started its life like other porc bags in a natural color.   Doc Ride dyed it for me.   This was my 3rd vintage Hermes purchase after a couple of very small top handle lady bags.   I remember how sophisticated I felt carrying it on its first major outing to someplace other than the grocery store.   I have read that one feature of luxury bags is they take you to other times and places make you feel like someone different than your normal self.   Initially this bag did that for me.  It holds a special place in my heart.

I don't post many pictures because I consider the bag the star and the rest of the outfit is the supporting cast. I don't think of bags as a thing separate from the outfit.  I don't want to post a bag without the supporting cast of an outfit.   That is a problem because I hate taking selfies.  Selfies make me see things about myself that I don't want to see.  What this one makes me see is that top really needs altering.   I could take 4 inches out each side of this top.   It is like a tent on me.  My whole closet needs altering.   I was one weight my whole life until age 55 and then I put on 15 pounds.  People still think I am thin (when my legs show) but I am a big girl.  I have broad shoulders and big boobs and the weight primarily goes to my boobs, my back and some to my waist.  That means I have to buy really large size tops to get over my bust and the rest of the top hang hangs on me like a tent.  If I don't look, I still think I am my old self.  Damn those selfies piercing my denial.  

Which brings me to my next point of interest--alterations.  I have been inspired by cowgirlsboots on that subject.   This week I noticed a really nice looking men's tee shirt on pintest--very tapered and I thought I would follow the link and get some for DH.  Much to my surprise, the link took me to You Tube vides by "Sew Bro."   Sew Bro is a black guy who is into doing his own alternations.   Sew Bro has the same problem I do.  Big upper chest and everything hangs off him like a tent.   Sew Bro even has videos on how to do darts in back of dress shirts.   Sew Bro simplifies the process like only a man can.  In CA I had a great alterations person.  I haven't had any luck finding someone new since I moved to my new state 8 years ago.  I am really kind of psyched to give alterations a try. I can borrow a sewing machine.   I took 7th grade home economics.  I know how to sew.   Alterations can't be that different if someone shows you how.  Right?

So after this long narrative, I throw out some questions. 

What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?
Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
Are you comfortable taking selfies?
Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I don't post a lot of pictures, but I had dinner with a girlfriend last night at a very nice French restaurant.  I felt like I should wear something other than shorts.  I forced DH to take a pic of me in what I wore so I could post it here.   Oh course, I can never post a pic without talking it to death.  This pic triggers several thoughts I would like to throw out for discussion.
> 
> When I was a young thing in my first job, I had a roommate who built her daily outfits she starting with the shoes.  This was her thing.  She picked the shoes first.    I thought that was pretty interesting.  Having experienced that makes me cognizant of where I start in deciding what to wear.   Typically I start with the bag. I like to build my outfit around the bag.  The rest of the outfit is the supporting cast for the bag.  But sometimes I start with a scarf.   Sometimes shoes.  Rarely clothes.  Yesterday was a rare clothes first day.  I was eager for an elastic waist skirt and started there.   Picked a tonal top, scarf (Pelages Et Camouflages), and lizard CDC cuff. I picked the sandals for comfortable walking, not style.  Decided if I was going to go to a French restaurant, I should wear one of my vintage Hermes bags.  I picked my Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5593698
> 
> 
> For the Hermes geeks in the crowd, it a 28, 1999 vintage and is porc.  Having had pigskin gloves, I love that leather, but I wanted black. This bag started its life like other porc bags in a natural color.   Doc Ride dyed it for me.   This was my 3rd vintage Hermes purchase after a couple of very small top handle lady bags.   I remember how sophisticated I felt carrying it on its first major outing to someplace other than the grocery store.   I have read that one feature of luxury bags is they take you to other times and places make you feel like someone different than your normal self.   Initially this bag did that for me.  It holds a special place in my heart.
> 
> I don't post many pictures because I consider the bag the star and the rest of the outfit is the supporting cast. I don't think of bags as a thing separate from the outfit.  I don't want to post a bag without the supporting cast of an outfit.   That is a problem because I hate taking selfies.  Selfies make me see things about myself that I don't want to see.  What this one makes me see is that top really needs altering.   I could take 4 inches out each side of this top.   It is like a tent on me.  My whole closet needs altering.   I was one weight my whole life until age 55 and then I put on 15 pounds.  People still think I am thin (when my legs show) but I am a big girl.  I have broad shoulders and big boobs and the weight primarily goes to my boobs, my back and some to my waist.  That means I have to buy really large size tops to get over my bust and the rest of the top hang hangs on me like a tent.  If I don't look, I still think I am my old self.  Damn those selfies piercing my denial.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point of interest--alterations.  I have been inspired by cowgirlsboots on that subject.   This week I noticed a really nice looking men's tee shirt on pintest--very tapered and I thought I would follow the link and get some for DH.  Much to my surprise, the link took me to You Tube vides by "Sew Bro."   Sew Bro is a black guy who is into doing his own alternations.   Sew Bro has the same problem I do.  Big upper chest and everything hangs off him like a tent.   Sew Bro even has videos on how to do darts in back of dress shirts.   Sew Bro simplifies the process like only a man can.  In CA I had a great alterations person.  I haven't had any luck finding someone new since I moved to my new state 8 years ago.  I am really kind of psyched to give alterations a try. I can borrow a sewing machine.   I took 7th grade home economics.  I know how to sew.   Alterations can't be that different if someone shows you how.  Right?
> 
> So after this long narrative, I throw out some questions.
> 
> What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?


I think you look great! 

On different days I pick different things first. On most days, it's the bag. I usually move into the bag the night before so when I get dressed, I choose an outfit that will go with the bag. Today I started with the shoes because I just got a new pair of sneakers I wanted to wear.

Usually the bag is the best part of the outfit. There are a few times when I go to my closet and decide I really want to wear something that doesn't necessarily coordinate well with the bag but I don't go to the trouble of changing the bag. I like it best when all parts of the outfit flow together.

No, I'm not comfortable taking selfies. The only full length mirror we have is in a bathroom with the toilet in the background, and the lighting isn't very good. Even if I had the perfect setting, I still wouldn't be comfortable. I'm not the right generation and I'm not photogenic. I'm not very good at holding my phone in one hand and pressing the photo button with fingers on the same hand.

I used to sew a lot. At one point, I could make anything - a 3 piece suit, a swimsuit, anything. Usually I followed a pattern. One time I designed and made a dress for my daughter when she was a teen. I was really proud of that dress. Then she loaned it to someone who destroyed it. If I was more motivated, I would have loved to design more clothes. These days I don't have the motivation to sew or do much of anything creative, and fabric is no longer cheap. Alterations are easier than creating a garment from scratch but not very fun, and probably a little difficult if you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## Allthingsheart

Cordeliere said:


> What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?



For me everything inspires me. Sometimes I want to wear my pearls or a scarf or sometimes it is my bag. It just depends. I love fashion and I am inspired by it all.

I think the best part of the outfit depends pn what I choose as my focal point. It could be the chandelier earrings I choose to wear.

I am definitely not comfortable taking selfies. On social media, when I do see someone that has tons of filters I sometimes feel intimidated.

I have never tried sewing myself. I do not know how to sew. My mom would not allow me to take any type of home economics courses. My mom didn't want me to be old fashioned but modern.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> What do you pick first in getting dressed? The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations? Any tips?



What do I pick first? Well, that depends on what I´m most excited about. When I have a new/ favourite dress, bag, shoes they are most likely to be picked first. It depends on the situation too. For everyday I don´t do much picking clothes wise. I´ll grab some of my reliable standard clothes (see standard section of wandering wardrobe aka a big pram with a big pile on it), the comfy shoes and when in the mood, make a statement with a nice bag. 
Then there are the situations when I´m so starved for dressing up that I´ll try to focus on every component at once and totally go over the top. 

Some of my bags I clearly see as statement pieces of art, others are reliable companions. 

Oh, I generally hate selfies, because I am too dumb to use any filters and do them artlessly using my only mirror in a scruffy corner of the multi purpose room. I usually feel bad about them. In the mirror I seem to look so much nicer than in the photos? Still I take them and post them... better than nothing. Waiting for anybody to take pictures of me isn´t too promising.

I love that you found a channel with tutorials on alterations! This kind of videos is extremely helpful. 
I am hopeless at logic, proper measuring and everything left/right, but when I see something in a video, I can copy what I saw. 

I think there are two approaches to sewing/ altering: 1) method aka knowing the theory, being able to measure and follow logic/ instructions or 2) intuition aka following the material and winging it...  hi, that´s me...

For altering it´s very useful to know about basic garment construction for example the rules of dart placement. It´s no magic. It´s a logic construction plan... 

You said you can borrow a sewing machine...  may I suggest, if you really want to get into it and not only alter one piece, to get your own machine? A machine you can get aquainted with, practise on until you are comfortable with all the functions and how it reacts on different materials. It does not have to be anything expensive. I have the best experiences with 50ies and 60ies machines - sturdy and reliable and made to cover all needs of household sewing from curtains to mending silk. A good machine is vital. Good quality thread, machine needles, pins and scissors are too.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I think you look great!
> 
> On different days I pick different things first. On most days, it's the bag. I usually move into the bag the night before so when I get dressed, I choose an outfit that will go with the bag. Today I started with the shoes because I just got a new pair of sneakers I wanted to wear.
> 
> Usually the bag is the best part of the outfit. There are a few times when I go to my closet and decide I really want to wear something that doesn't necessarily coordinate well with the bag but I don't go to the trouble of changing the bag. I like it best when all parts of the outfit flow together.
> 
> No, I'm not comfortable taking selfies. The only full length mirror we have is in a bathroom with the toilet in the background, and the lighting isn't very good. Even if I had the perfect setting, I still wouldn't be comfortable. I'm not the right generation and I'm not photogenic. I'm not very good at holding my phone in one hand and pressing the photo button with fingers on the same hand.
> 
> I used to sew a lot. At one point, I could make anything - a 3 piece suit, a swimsuit, anything. Usually I followed a pattern. One time I designed and made a dress for my daughter when she was a teen. I was really proud of that dress. Then she loaned it to someone who destroyed it. If I was more motivated, I would have loved to design more clothes. These days I don't have the motivation to sew or do much of anything creative, and fabric is no longer cheap. Alterations are easier than creating a garment from scratch but not very fun, and probably a little difficult if you don't know what you are doing.


You are so right: fabric has stopped to be cheap! Sewing isn´t saving money anymore. It has become an expensive hobby. 
From around 14 years old until I had my children I used to make almost all my clothes- using patterns or winging it using my own ideas. Coats, suits, dresses. Later I decked out my kids in old fashioned/ traditional clothes- until they started complaining and fast fashion became a thing. 
Nowadays I rarely make a whole new garment. I love buying vintage and altering it to fit me. Yes, I find alterations mainly fun! They might be tricky, but are so rewarding! 
Or, if what I buy is awful, unpicking and using the fabric for something new. (I just finished a full make do and mend challenge. A ruined 2€ 50ies faux silk "potato sack" dress turned into a fitted completely different 40ies style dress.)


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> So after this long narrative, I throw out some questions.
> 
> What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?


You look great! Loving the outfit. And I’ve come to the conclusion we are all much harder on ourselves than the world around us. I don’t know how to make that stop; I’m my own worst critic, for sure.

To answer your questions… I carry the same work bag every day. I have more than one work bag, but I wear the same one for months on end. I simply hope my outfit of the day doesn’t clash. Luckily I’m in a STEM field, so no one would notice if it did. On the weekends, I sometimes pick the bag first and sometimes the outfit first. It all depends on what sparks my interest that particular day. I’m not great at selfies and was just commenting to DH and DD that I look fat in my face in some vacation selfies because I’m just not good at taking the photos (I have a small head and face, so fat in that area is not something I usually complain about; let’s not talk about hips and thighs for my pear shape!). I do the occasional easy alteration, like shortening a strap or adjusting a button, but leave anything complicated to the pros. Problem is it’s hard to find a good tailor…


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> You are so right: fabric has stopped to be cheap! Sewing isn´t saving money anymore. It has become an expensive hobby.
> From around 14 years old until I had my children I used to make almost all my clothes- using patterns or winging it using my own ideas. Coats, suits, dresses. Later I decked out my kids in old fashioned/ traditional clothes- until they started complaining and fast fashion became a thing.
> Nowadays I rarely make a whole new garment. I love buying vintage and altering it to fit me. Yes, I find alterations mainly fun! They might be tricky, but are so rewarding!
> Or, if what I buy is awful, unpicking and using the fabric for something new. (I just finished a full make do and mend challenge. A ruined 2€ 50ies faux silk "potato sack" dress turned into a fitted completely different 40ies style dress.)


Ooh, please post if you are so inclined. I love to see your creations!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cordeliere said:


> I don't post a lot of pictures, but I had dinner with a girlfriend last night at a very nice French restaurant.  I felt like I should wear something other than shorts.  I forced DH to take a pic of me in what I wore so I could post it here.   Oh course, I can never post a pic without talking it to death.  This pic triggers several thoughts I would like to throw out for discussion.
> 
> When I was a young thing in my first job, I had a roommate who built her daily outfits she starting with the shoes.  This was her thing.  She picked the shoes first.    I thought that was pretty interesting.  Having experienced that makes me cognizant of where I start in deciding what to wear.   Typically I start with the bag. I like to build my outfit around the bag.  The rest of the outfit is the supporting cast for the bag.  But sometimes I start with a scarf.   Sometimes shoes.  Rarely clothes.  Yesterday was a rare clothes first day.  I was eager for an elastic waist skirt and started there.   Picked a tonal top, scarf (Pelages Et Camouflages), and lizard CDC cuff. I picked the sandals for comfortable walking, not style.  Decided if I was going to go to a French restaurant, I should wear one of my vintage Hermes bags.  I picked my Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5593698
> 
> 
> For the Hermes geeks in the crowd, it a 28, 1999 vintage and is porc.  Having had pigskin gloves, I love that leather, but I wanted black. This bag started its life like other porc bags in a natural color.   Doc Ride dyed it for me.   This was my 3rd vintage Hermes purchase after a couple of very small top handle lady bags.   I remember how sophisticated I felt carrying it on its first major outing to someplace other than the grocery store.   I have read that one feature of luxury bags is they take you to other times and places make you feel like someone different than your normal self.   Initially this bag did that for me.  It holds a special place in my heart.
> 
> I don't post many pictures because I consider the bag the star and the rest of the outfit is the supporting cast. I don't think of bags as a thing separate from the outfit.  I don't want to post a bag without the supporting cast of an outfit.   That is a problem because I hate taking selfies.  Selfies make me see things about myself that I don't want to see.  What this one makes me see is that top really needs altering.   I could take 4 inches out each side of this top.   It is like a tent on me.  My whole closet needs altering.   I was one weight my whole life until age 55 and then I put on 15 pounds.  People still think I am thin (when my legs show) but I am a big girl.  I have broad shoulders and big boobs and the weight primarily goes to my boobs, my back and some to my waist.  That means I have to buy really large size tops to get over my bust and the rest of the top hang hangs on me like a tent.  If I don't look, I still think I am my old self.  Damn those selfies piercing my denial.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point of interest--alterations.  I have been inspired by cowgirlsboots on that subject.   This week I noticed a really nice looking men's tee shirt on pintest--very tapered and I thought I would follow the link and get some for DH.  Much to my surprise, the link took me to You Tube vides by "Sew Bro."   Sew Bro is a black guy who is into doing his own alternations.   Sew Bro has the same problem I do.  Big upper chest and everything hangs off him like a tent.   Sew Bro even has videos on how to do darts in back of dress shirts.   Sew Bro simplifies the process like only a man can.  In CA I had a great alterations person.  I haven't had any luck finding someone new since I moved to my new state 8 years ago.  I am really kind of psyched to give alterations a try. I can borrow a sewing machine.   I took 7th grade home economics.  I know how to sew.   Alterations can't be that different if someone shows you how.  Right?
> 
> So after this long narrative, I throw out some questions.
> 
> What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?


I think you look lovely in your outfit and I admire how you’re giving sewing a try! I can do small repairs by hand but I haven’t used a sewing machine since I first learned how to in school years ago. 

To answer your other questions, I usually pick the clothing I want to wear for the day unless I’m going out and excited about using a particular bag; then I’ll plan my outfit around it. I don’t always need to carry or switch out my bags because I work from home, so they aren’t really a factor most days. 

I typically decide on an outfit based on what vibe I’m feeling that day. I try to be casually cute since I do spend a good amount of time on video calls for work. I wear a lot of dresses in the summer for both comfort and ease because it’s a whole outfit in one and simpler to pair with a jacket or sweater. I also always have my hair and a little makeup done and wear my favorite everyday pieces of jewelry. I’m fine with taking selfies when I have the time to snap them.


----------



## Cordeliere

Your answers are all so interesting on how you plan your outfits and on alterations.   It is past 10 on a Friday night where I am, so I going to limit my responses tonight.

You ladies are so kind in your compliments.   I made DH try 7 times.  Seriously he cut off my head in one and cut off part of the bag in another.   Then in the best shot, I had the bag backwards.  Because I saw myself from so many different angles, I picked the best one and tried to re-create it.   I think there has to be something out there that tells you how to figure out your good angles or how to stand.   Models have to know it.  Like others have said,  not born in the selfie generation.  Any one have any info on remedial selfie training?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> What do you pick first in getting dressed? The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations? Any tips?


A lot of times it is the bag, maybe 50%. The rest it is one other item I really want to wear, like a certain scarf or item of clothes. The weather plays a part too. Rarely is it ever about the shoes. I am not a shoe junkie, but have a varied enough collection to work with most outfits/situations. Even if my outfit is bag-centric, I still like my bag to blend/compliment the entire look and go for a cohesive look/feel. 

I have gotten comfortable taking selfies after decades of hating having my picture taken, to the point of hiding. The fact I can take as many pics as it takes and delete ones I don’t like makes all the difference in the world. My pics look better now that I am more relaxed about it and I  am more aware of how much smile looks best. I don’t use filters…don’t know how and too much work. 

I can do repairs pretty ok, but never altered anything ever beyond sleeves or pant length. Last time sewed a garment from a pattern was jr high hone ec. In general I avoid buying anything that needs altered beyond length. Too many other choices out there…

And I think your outfit looks great but see your point about the top being a little more fitted.


----------



## Katinahat

DME said:


> I love the color of this bag and it looks really great with the strap!
> 
> Seriously, I think you and I could kill a couple of bottles of wine hashing out our mother issues. This is another place where yours sounds a lot like mine. My mom still criticizes the cleanliness of my house and most people I know typically comment how they could eat off my floors, it’s that clean. Go figure!


Definitely! Shame I’m all the way over here or I’d fix a Saturday night  tonight! Mine doesn’t criticise that aspect anymore for me but there are plenty other things that get her going instead. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Lots of people stared at me like: "Could that be the real thing?", " This is over the top!", " Why has that crazy person a bag like this?" A few others (I guess from the transfer of ownership trade) very clearly scanned the bag, me and whether there´d be an opportunity of me letting it out of sight.
> I have no clue why this, in my eyes classic, but simple, bag got this amount of attention. I´ve worn more expensive Dior and flewn totally under the radar. People around here definetely do not know much about older Dior styles...


That’s such a shame. I’d just be looking with love because I was slightly jealous of your lovely bag. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> The strap looks really pretty! What a great find!


Thanks! They had plenty other options but only one left in that shade. I like it with the pink, black and gold camo pattern. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Kudos to you for not invading your DD´s space. The everything on the floor phase will pass, but having one´s space invaded will cause hurt and stick. My mother wasn´t a fan, either. She had no scruples to "clean up" my room, throw things out (my white high heeled cowgirls boots disappeared without a trace as did childhood plushies or books, letter, personal notes she disliked...  ). Thinking about it, there might be part of the source for my maximalist and messy approach to home decor...


Thanks! I’m glad to here it will pass. DD1 did it too but has a much smaller room and the phase passed quickly. DD2 has been like it for longer already. 

Interesting your M caused the opposite issue with very similar behaviour. My M  is obsessively tidy and cleaned the house daily at some stages of her life. It was exhausting to live with. One time she took all my things away in rubbish bags so there was absolutely nothing left and said I didn’t deserve to own anything if I was untidy. I was given one bag back at a time. We had a huge row and I left home until my D got me back. I had no clothes or anything just the school uniform I was wearing. The worst part of it was her comments on things she found in my room. Jokey things my school mates gave me for my 18th I’d never have used (I’ll leave the details as you can probably guess). She called me every name under the sun. Privacy matters. It’s no wonder my ex utilised my poor family relationships to isolate me. 

I’m not a perfect M by any means. I worry about that as I know the long term impact. It’s been hard for my DDs at times over the last few years as I’ve battled with my MH and come to terms with my past. I’ve had real anger issues at times and often need a lot of alone time if I’m tired or triggered. But I’m more self aware than my own M has ever been and talk to them as does DH. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> May I join in?


Totally! It really helps me to feel that I’m not the only one who has experienced issues in their life. We’d have great chats and some fun. 

I often think it would be lovely to meet you all but I content myself with knowing you on our  thread.


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I don't post a lot of pictures, but I had dinner with a girlfriend last night at a very nice French restaurant.  I felt like I should wear something other than shorts.  I forced DH to take a pic of me in what I wore so I could post it here.   Oh course, I can never post a pic without talking it to death.  This pic triggers several thoughts I would like to throw out for discussion.
> 
> When I was a young thing in my first job, I had a roommate who built her daily outfits she starting with the shoes.  This was her thing.  She picked the shoes first.    I thought that was pretty interesting.  Having experienced that makes me cognizant of where I start in deciding what to wear.   Typically I start with the bag. I like to build my outfit around the bag.  The rest of the outfit is the supporting cast for the bag.  But sometimes I start with a scarf.   Sometimes shoes.  Rarely clothes.  Yesterday was a rare clothes first day.  I was eager for an elastic waist skirt and started there.   Picked a tonal top, scarf (Pelages Et Camouflages), and lizard CDC cuff. I picked the sandals for comfortable walking, not style.  Decided if I was going to go to a French restaurant, I should wear one of my vintage Hermes bags.  I picked my Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5593698
> 
> 
> For the Hermes geeks in the crowd, it a 28, 1999 vintage and is porc.  Having had pigskin gloves, I love that leather, but I wanted black. This bag started its life like other porc bags in a natural color.   Doc Ride dyed it for me.   This was my 3rd vintage Hermes purchase after a couple of very small top handle lady bags.   I remember how sophisticated I felt carrying it on its first major outing to someplace other than the grocery store.   I have read that one feature of luxury bags is they take you to other times and places make you feel like someone different than your normal self.   Initially this bag did that for me.  It holds a special place in my heart.
> 
> I don't post many pictures because I consider the bag the star and the rest of the outfit is the supporting cast. I don't think of bags as a thing separate from the outfit.  I don't want to post a bag without the supporting cast of an outfit.   That is a problem because I hate taking selfies.  Selfies make me see things about myself that I don't want to see.  What this one makes me see is that top really needs altering.   I could take 4 inches out each side of this top.   It is like a tent on me.  My whole closet needs altering.   I was one weight my whole life until age 55 and then I put on 15 pounds.  People still think I am thin (when my legs show) but I am a big girl.  I have broad shoulders and big boobs and the weight primarily goes to my boobs, my back and some to my waist.  That means I have to buy really large size tops to get over my bust and the rest of the top hang hangs on me like a tent.  If I don't look, I still think I am my old self.  Damn those selfies piercing my denial.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point of interest--alterations.  I have been inspired by cowgirlsboots on that subject.   This week I noticed a really nice looking men's tee shirt on pintest--very tapered and I thought I would follow the link and get some for DH.  Much to my surprise, the link took me to You Tube vides by "Sew Bro."   Sew Bro is a black guy who is into doing his own alternations.   Sew Bro has the same problem I do.  Big upper chest and everything hangs off him like a tent.   Sew Bro even has videos on how to do darts in back of dress shirts.   Sew Bro simplifies the process like only a man can.  In CA I had a great alterations person.  I haven't had any luck finding someone new since I moved to my new state 8 years ago.  I am really kind of psyched to give alterations a try. I can borrow a sewing machine.   I took 7th grade home economics.  I know how to sew.   Alterations can't be that different if someone shows you how.  Right?
> 
> So after this long narrative, I throw out some questions.
> 
> What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?


You look wonderful! I adore your maxi skirt and the top works beautifully with it. I admire you even thinking about sewing. I only try shortening trousers and mostly just go to the tailor as it isn’t worth the stress and anger it causes me at my own incompetence! 

We are never happy with ourselves and generally see what we consider the worst parts that others don’t even notice. Self compassion means positive self talk but we are generally poor at it. Your figure looks great! It’s a real positive that you’ve only put in 15 pounds in your adult life. My ideal weight is 126 pounds but my meds have cause me to put on about 15 pounds past that. My adult weight has fluctuated between 84-165 pounds - not healthy at either extreme. I’m often over eating or under eating with no happy medium. 

Your H bag looks wonderful with that outfit. I love that you have had the confidence to dye it professionally so it’s what you want. I’m totally in agreement with what you’ve said here:
_“I have read that one feature of luxury bags is they take you to other times and places make you feel like someone different than your normal self.” _
It’s definitely relevant for me. I wanted to be like the person I saw carrying Mulberry bags because I admired them professionally and personally and that got me into the brand. 

As you know, I do post pics of myself on the thread but definitely with no identification (headless!). Having experienced a lot of criticism in my life, you guys are incredible at boosting my self esteem and making me feel good about myself so I guess weirdly it’s actually insecurity that drives me to do it if that makes sense? I use the selfie camera on a timer and place the camera on my footstool with something to keep it in place. In hotels  or shops, I might use the mirror.  I often take several before I’m happy and always crop them. 

I’m in the mixed camp of chosing bag/clothes first. It depends on the day and what is inspiring me: be it the occasion or something I want to wear/carry for a particular reason. I have nice shoes and clothes but nothing designer. I mostly go for high end quality high street brands with occasional cheap and cheerful thrown in. Ted Baker, Reiss, Hobbs, Barbour, NYDJ being my favourites. I dress quite casually at weekends, mostly in jeans, but still with consideration. 

For work, I do swap bags quite regularly as I try to walk/run/jog home a few times a week and that influences my choice. Clothes that will squash into my running pack. I have my own (small) office. I keep my work shoes and boots there under my desk and commute in trainers. I love carrying my larger work bags and pick out outfits that go with them when I can. I like to look smart wearing trouser suits or even dresses that others might wear for occasions.


----------



## Katinahat

@JenJBS, was it Vlad you asked to pin the challenge post to the top or another mod?

We need to pin post 9163 ready for next weekend.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> I don't post a lot of pictures, but I had dinner with a girlfriend last night at a very nice French restaurant.  I felt like I should wear something other than shorts.  I forced DH to take a pic of me in what I wore so I could post it here.   Oh course, I can never post a pic without talking it to death.  This pic triggers several thoughts I would like to throw out for discussion.
> 
> When I was a young thing in my first job, I had a roommate who built her daily outfits she starting with the shoes.  This was her thing.  She picked the shoes first.    I thought that was pretty interesting.  Having experienced that makes me cognizant of where I start in deciding what to wear.   Typically I start with the bag. I like to build my outfit around the bag.  The rest of the outfit is the supporting cast for the bag.  But sometimes I start with a scarf.   Sometimes shoes.  Rarely clothes.  Yesterday was a rare clothes first day.  I was eager for an elastic waist skirt and started there.   Picked a tonal top, scarf (Pelages Et Camouflages), and lizard CDC cuff. I picked the sandals for comfortable walking, not style.  Decided if I was going to go to a French restaurant, I should wear one of my vintage Hermes bags.  I picked my Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5593698
> 
> 
> For the Hermes geeks in the crowd, it a 28, 1999 vintage and is porc.  Having had pigskin gloves, I love that leather, but I wanted black. This bag started its life like other porc bags in a natural color.   Doc Ride dyed it for me.   This was my 3rd vintage Hermes purchase after a couple of very small top handle lady bags.   I remember how sophisticated I felt carrying it on its first major outing to someplace other than the grocery store.   I have read that one feature of luxury bags is they take you to other times and places make you feel like someone different than your normal self.   Initially this bag did that for me.  It holds a special place in my heart.
> 
> I don't post many pictures because I consider the bag the star and the rest of the outfit is the supporting cast. I don't think of bags as a thing separate from the outfit.  I don't want to post a bag without the supporting cast of an outfit.   That is a problem because I hate taking selfies.  Selfies make me see things about myself that I don't want to see.  What this one makes me see is that top really needs altering.   I could take 4 inches out each side of this top.   It is like a tent on me.  My whole closet needs altering.   I was one weight my whole life until age 55 and then I put on 15 pounds.  People still think I am thin (when my legs show) but I am a big girl.  I have broad shoulders and big boobs and the weight primarily goes to my boobs, my back and some to my waist.  That means I have to buy really large size tops to get over my bust and the rest of the top hang hangs on me like a tent.  If I don't look, I still think I am my old self.  Damn those selfies piercing my denial.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point of interest--alterations.  I have been inspired by cowgirlsboots on that subject.   This week I noticed a really nice looking men's tee shirt on pintest--very tapered and I thought I would follow the link and get some for DH.  Much to my surprise, the link took me to You Tube vides by "Sew Bro."   Sew Bro is a black guy who is into doing his own alternations.   Sew Bro has the same problem I do.  Big upper chest and everything hangs off him like a tent.   Sew Bro even has videos on how to do darts in back of dress shirts.   Sew Bro simplifies the process like only a man can.  In CA I had a great alterations person.  I haven't had any luck finding someone new since I moved to my new state 8 years ago.  I am really kind of psyched to give alterations a try. I can borrow a sewing machine.   I took 7th grade home economics.  I know how to sew.   Alterations can't be that different if someone shows you how.  Right?
> 
> So after this long narrative, I throw out some questions.
> 
> What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?


When I pick an outfit I either go with what pants fit at the moment and what bag do I want to wear. Then build around those things.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> Ooh, please post if you are so inclined. I love to see your creations!


Your wish is my command!



Here's what l made. (On Olga- she doesn't mind having her photo taken. She is exactly like my body. She is a 50ies wire dress form you put on like a Shirt and shape to your body.)
Some details:





This hat could match:




And here's the dress I bought for 2€ and cut apart and what's left.





Except for the indecent amount of thread I used (too much machine basting and constant unpicking/ redoing) it is a true minimal waste make do and mend. The lining is made from fabric remnants- random bigger scraps- somebody gifted to me.

Coming back on topic: which bag to combine... with the formal hat the Dior Serpeant would work. Without a hat, dressed down, I'd go for the Mitzah.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> @JenJBS, was it Vlad you asked to pin the challenge post to the top or another mod?
> 
> We need to pin post 9163 ready for next weekend.



@Vlad  Could you please pin post #9163 for us. Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## Vlad

JenJBS said:


> @Vlad  Could you please pin post #9163 for us. Thank you! Much appreciated!



You got it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Definitely! Shame I’m all the way over here or I’d fix a Saturday night  tonight! Mine doesn’t criticise that aspect anymore for me but there are plenty other things that get her going instead.
> 
> That’s such a shame. I’d just be looking with love because I was slightly jealous of your lovely bag.
> 
> Thanks! They had plenty other options but only one left in that shade. I like it with the pink, black and gold camo pattern.
> 
> Thanks! I’m glad to here it will pass. DD1 did it too but has a much smaller room and the phase passed quickly. DD2 has been like it for longer already.
> 
> Interesting your M caused the opposite issue with very similar behaviour. My M  is obsessively tidy and cleaned the house daily at some stages of her life. It was exhausting to live with. One time she took all my things away in rubbish bags so there was absolutely nothing left and said I didn’t deserve to own anything if I was untidy. I was given one bag back at a time. We had a huge row and I left home until my D got me back. I had no clothes or anything just the school uniform I was wearing. The worst part of it was her comments on things she found in my room. Jokey things my school mates gave me for my 18th I’d never have used (I’ll leave the details as you can probably guess). She called me every name under the sun. Privacy matters. It’s no wonder my ex utilised my poor family relationships to isolate me.
> 
> I’m not a perfect M by any means. I worry about that as I know the long term impact. It’s been hard for my DDs at times over the last few years as I’ve battled with my MH and come to terms with my past. I’ve had real anger issues at times and often need a lot of alone time if I’m tired or triggered. But I’m more self aware than my own M has ever been and talk to them as does DH.
> 
> Totally! It really helps me to feel that I’m not the only one who has experienced issues in their life. We’d have great chats and some fun.
> 
> I often think it would be lovely to meet you all but I content myself with knowing you on our  thread.


I think a large share of women have had issues with their mothers. I know I did. Mine was extremely critical of me too, especially when it came to weight and appearance. I had cone to expect it of her to the point it shocked me when she said positive things about how I looked after I’d gained weight in my late 40’s. Now, since her brain cancer diagnosis, she is downright nice about how I look. I am like “who replaced my mom with this nice lady?” But she has always been one if my best friends and a source of invaluable, honest, intelligent advice…I miss that now since we can’t talk about things well due to her speech and comprehension issues. The mind that supplied that advice is still there…trapped in a way…she just can’t get it out.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your Diorama makes me drool!
> I think the Diorama style is the only "modern" Dior I´m drawn to. One day I might find one in my price bracket. When they first came out I drooled over them in Paris. DH told me to closely inspect them, so I´d know what to look out for in 10 years time when I might be shopping for them on the secondary market. I guess he was right.


Thank you!  The Diorama came out in such pretty colors!  I still think about getting the grey one every once in a while -- maybe a grey Diorama WOC.  I hope you will find one that you love in the near future.


Cordeliere said:


> What do you pick first in getting dressed? The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations? Any tips?


Most of the time I pick the outfit first.  However, sometimes, I will build an outfit around a bag, especially if I am neglecting one of my bags and need to use it more.  Usually, my non-neutral colored bags (like my cloud blue Trendy cc) are the ones that get neglected a bit because I have to put more thought and effort into selecting an outfit to pull it all together.
I view some of my bags as statement pieces (like my embroidered Lady Dior).  With such bags I keep the outfit monochromatic or neutral so as to allow the bag to take center stage, or be the best part of that outfit.
I have yet to warm up to the idea of taking selfies, but perhaps I will get there at some point.
Regarding sewing, I am not much of a seamstress and prefer to find a good tailor for alterations.

You look very elegant in the picture you posted.  I love how the Kelly stands out against the soft beige shades of the outfit, and the scarf and bracelet accessorize the look perfectly.  As for the top, you don't really need to alter anything as I think you look great, but if you are thinking you want a more fitted look, you could consider adding a few pin tucks near the waist maybe?  I don't know enough about tailoring to know if this will work, but someone with tailoring expertise might give you more input.  I usually like my clothes a bit on the looser side rather than form fitted.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

DME said:


> There were a couple of requests for photos of my new jewelry (@Katinahat and @Jereni, I think), so these are for you! Thanks for your interest in my birthday/cruise goodies.
> 
> The first is from a designer named Giovanni Ferraris. I purchased it from a store in St. Thomas I’ve purchased from before. It’s rose gold with a mix of cut/polished diamonds and uncut/unpolished diamonds. I bought it to stack with my Van Cleef & Arpels Sweet Alhambra bracelet, also in rose gold. The second is a Lagos Three Station Ceramic Diamond Bracelet in Ultramarine. I wear a lot of Lilly Pulitzer and the blue just goes so well! I have been eying this collection at home and was happy to add a piece to my collection.
> 
> I was trying to figure out the best way to takes photos and the steering wheel seemed to be it. The bracelets alone on my dresser didn’t do them justice, and putting them on my wrist on a surface just did not look… appealing. I wasn’t able to do the pieces justice, but hopefully this will do!
> 
> View attachment 5593010
> View attachment 5593011


Stunning! And I love your pics too!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> What do you pick first in getting dressed? The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations? Any tips?


I pick the RTW first always, as I am fond of wearing texture, pattern and color.  My bag has an important supporting role; and generally a number of my bags will work bc they are neutral. i try not to make shoes a focus of attention bc in general embellished or colorful shoes make me look and feel shorter.

i take most selfies when an item is purchased. This is to give me styling ideas, so when I get dressed, I don’t have to think about it. I may be undecided about what i would like to wear, but once I decide, the accompaniments naturally fall into place. My grandmother insisted on sewing lessons, but I test out a tailor with bigger projects. I spend a lot on tailoring


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> My OCD heart is happy! I finally got rid of the horrid secondhand dresser that had almost broken my feet several times and got 2 storage cube systems to take its place. I have the beige bins coming from Amazon tomorrow. It took me an hour to put them both together and get them attached and stabilized. All my clothes and accessories are now neatly in one place. I sorted through my bags and got rid of 4 that were borderline….wanting everything to fit on one shelf with room to breathe is good for me. It will keep me from buying more and help in maintaining a “one in, one out” system. Still might get rid of the LV vernis…we’ll see. And the Cabas Mezzo may not stick around after Italy…I’ll see if I actually need/will use it.
> 
> And I know “decorating” with shopping bags is considered tacky by some, but I like it. They represent good memories from Paris.
> 
> View attachment 5592933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592936



Late to the party on this but - it looks EXCELLENT!!! So impressed. I’d love to have this much closer space in one place. I’m spread between two closets.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Late to the party on this but - it looks EXCELLENT!!! So impressed. I’d love to have this much closer space in one place. I’m spread between two closets.


Our bedroom does not have enough room for the large and small dresser that fit in our last house, it’s too rectangular, just the small one. My husband uses that and has the smaller of the his and hers closets. I took the bigger closet because of my bags and because I knew I could organize it well to hold all my stuff. DH would never go through the effort and it would be a jumbled mess with tons of wasted space (like his closet and dresser drawers now- LOL). I think at some point I will spend the money for matching dustbags for all my non-premium bags and buy LV bags for my LVs. But for now, I am very happy…I walk in my orderly closet and feel at peace. I really can’t do visual chaos anymore. And I truly love being able to quickly and easily find everything because it all has a place and it makes sense, and I know where it is!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Of everyone here, I knew you would. LOL If I remember correctly, you covered your shoe boxes in white to have them match? Which I would totally do…


That was me…  
I also love organization tho - excellent job on your closet!


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?


It depends. If I need to account for the weather/temperature I start with the clothes to make sure I'm ready for the weather. If it's nice weather I usually start with the bag. I think a bag is part of the outfit - best part or not depends on the bag.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?


As some of the others have said, it depends. Sometime, there’s a bag I really want to carry & plan my outfit around that. Other times, there’s an article of clothing I really to wear & plan around that.
If the bag is more elaborate - color or style wise - then it’s the standout.
No, I am not comfortable taking selfies.
The only sewing I do is replacing buttons or fixing loose threads.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Definitely! Shame I’m all the way over here or I’d fix a Saturday night  tonight! Mine doesn’t criticise that aspect anymore for me but there are plenty other things that get her going instead.
> 
> That’s such a shame. I’d just be looking with love because I was slightly jealous of your lovely bag.
> 
> Thanks! They had plenty other options but only one left in that shade. I like it with the pink, black and gold camo pattern.
> 
> Thanks! I’m glad to here it will pass. DD1 did it too but has a much smaller room and the phase passed quickly. DD2 has been like it for longer already.
> 
> Interesting your M caused the opposite issue with very similar behaviour. My M  is obsessively tidy and cleaned the house daily at some stages of her life. It was exhausting to live with. One time she took all my things away in rubbish bags so there was absolutely nothing left and said I didn’t deserve to own anything if I was untidy. I was given one bag back at a time. We had a huge row and I left home until my D got me back. I had no clothes or anything just the school uniform I was wearing. The worst part of it was her comments on things she found in my room. Jokey things my school mates gave me for my 18th I’d never have used (I’ll leave the details as you can probably guess). She called me every name under the sun. Privacy matters. It’s no wonder my ex utilised my poor family relationships to isolate me.
> 
> I’m not a perfect M by any means. I worry about that as I know the long term impact. It’s been hard for my DDs at times over the last few years as I’ve battled with my MH and come to terms with my past. I’ve had real anger issues at times and often need a lot of alone time if I’m tired or triggered. But I’m more self aware than my own M has ever been and talk to them as does DH.
> 
> Totally! It really helps me to feel that I’m not the only one who has experienced issues in their life. We’d have great chats and some fun.
> 
> I often think it would be lovely to meet you all but I content myself with knowing you on our  thread.


I'm so sorry you had to go through that. No one deserves to be treated so horribly.


----------



## Jereni

Cordeliere said:


> I don't post a lot of pictures, but I had dinner with a girlfriend last night at a very nice French restaurant.  I felt like I should wear something other than shorts.  I forced DH to take a pic of me in what I wore so I could post it here.   Oh course, I can never post a pic without talking it to death.  This pic triggers several thoughts I would like to throw out for discussion.
> 
> When I was a young thing in my first job, I had a roommate who built her daily outfits she starting with the shoes.  This was her thing.  She picked the shoes first.    I thought that was pretty interesting.  Having experienced that makes me cognizant of where I start in deciding what to wear.   Typically I start with the bag. I like to build my outfit around the bag.  The rest of the outfit is the supporting cast for the bag.  But sometimes I start with a scarf.   Sometimes shoes.  Rarely clothes.  Yesterday was a rare clothes first day.  I was eager for an elastic waist skirt and started there.   Picked a tonal top, scarf (Pelages Et Camouflages), and lizard CDC cuff. I picked the sandals for comfortable walking, not style.  Decided if I was going to go to a French restaurant, I should wear one of my vintage Hermes bags.  I picked my Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5593698
> 
> 
> For the Hermes geeks in the crowd, it a 28, 1999 vintage and is porc.  Having had pigskin gloves, I love that leather, but I wanted black. This bag started its life like other porc bags in a natural color.   Doc Ride dyed it for me.   This was my 3rd vintage Hermes purchase after a couple of very small top handle lady bags.   I remember how sophisticated I felt carrying it on its first major outing to someplace other than the grocery store.   I have read that one feature of luxury bags is they take you to other times and places make you feel like someone different than your normal self.   Initially this bag did that for me.  It holds a special place in my heart.
> 
> I don't post many pictures because I consider the bag the star and the rest of the outfit is the supporting cast. I don't think of bags as a thing separate from the outfit.  I don't want to post a bag without the supporting cast of an outfit.   That is a problem because I hate taking selfies.  Selfies make me see things about myself that I don't want to see.  What this one makes me see is that top really needs altering.   I could take 4 inches out each side of this top.   It is like a tent on me.  My whole closet needs altering.   I was one weight my whole life until age 55 and then I put on 15 pounds.  People still think I am thin (when my legs show) but I am a big girl.  I have broad shoulders and big boobs and the weight primarily goes to my boobs, my back and some to my waist.  That means I have to buy really large size tops to get over my bust and the rest of the top hang hangs on me like a tent.  If I don't look, I still think I am my old self.  Damn those selfies piercing my denial.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point of interest--alterations.  I have been inspired by cowgirlsboots on that subject.   This week I noticed a really nice looking men's tee shirt on pintest--very tapered and I thought I would follow the link and get some for DH.  Much to my surprise, the link took me to You Tube vides by "Sew Bro."   Sew Bro is a black guy who is into doing his own alternations.   Sew Bro has the same problem I do.  Big upper chest and everything hangs off him like a tent.   Sew Bro even has videos on how to do darts in back of dress shirts.   Sew Bro simplifies the process like only a man can.  In CA I had a great alterations person.  I haven't had any luck finding someone new since I moved to my new state 8 years ago.  I am really kind of psyched to give alterations a try. I can borrow a sewing machine.   I took 7th grade home economics.  I know how to sew.   Alterations can't be that different if someone shows you how.  Right?
> 
> So after this long narrative, I throw out some questions.
> 
> What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?





I usually pick the bag first, although that choice gets mediated by weather conditions if it needs to. Sometimes I have a new piece of clothing that I’m eager to wear, so that gets chosen first in those cases.

I more or less consider the bag to be the star of an outfit… I like clothes and shoes but bags are my favorite for sure.

I am slowly getting better at selfies but have only been bothering because with selfies I can manage to take a photo of myself that I can live with. Increasingly I’m very unhappy with photos other folks take of me, prob a function of not looking as young as I used to.  I’m very bad at full length selfies tho.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> She called me every name under the sun





Katinahat said:


> It really helps me to feel that I’m not the only one who has experienced issues in their life. We’d have great chats and some fun.



It heps me too dear @Katinahat! The names and even the taking away things because they weren´t tidy are experiences I share too. My M never took everything away, but she loved the dramatic gestures....  Today I can laugh about many things that happened. 



Katinahat said:


> Interesting your M caused the opposite issue with very similar behaviour.



When I think about it she gave me the power to fly. Restricting me made me realize what I actually need, made me wilder than I knew I even was and after all the years gave me the freedom to be my own chaotic self. 
Also now after both my M and D aren´t there anymore I can see that they both loved me, but were caught in some old fashioned social and educational structure. My D grew up to be the traditional head of the house, my M had to bury dreams to be the wify... it was all the good old story of D yells at M, M yells at kid, kid kicks the dog.... well, we didn´t have a dog...


----------



## Cordeliere

@whateve   Thanks for kind words.   Your idea of transferring into the night before is brilliant.  I like it too when all parts of the outfit flow together.  That is a good day.   Isn't it sad that dress you made was loaned and destroyed?

@Allthingsheart   I am interested that you find other peoples selfies with filters intimidating.  What is it that is intimidating to you?  Is it that you momentarily forget that they really don't look that good? or something else?  You mention chandelier earrings.  Love those but they only worked for me when I had shoulder length hair.  Really a fun accessory.

@cowgirlsboots  "Starved for dressing up".  That is exactly how I felt the night of that outfit.   I know what you mean about looking better in real life than photos.  It is the "photo me" that I don't like.   Yes, if my first few projects are a success, I will get a machine.  It seems like using a borrowed one  at first would acquaint me with what features I like or don't like.   You are an inspiration that you find alternations fun.

@DME   Thanks for saying you love the outfit.  I get the difference between a work purse and a pleasure purse and the lower impact that a work purse has on an outfit.   I work in our family business so I work on projects rather than a daily basis.   When I work it is manual labor.  I had a Balencigia First as my work  bag and I totally wore it out. It was a great Home Depot bag.   Some work days just don't require outfit planning.

You say that we are much harder on ourselves than others.  Not true for me.  I was born with a strength in visual analysis so I am always noticing what is wrong with furniture placements, landscape designs, other peoples outfits or makeup or whatever.  I don't comment on it but I see it.   My goal in life is for there to be no eyesores in in my home or our business.   I am generally less hard on myself because I don't look at myself.  I hardly look in mirrors.  Then when I do see myself, I realize I have not given myself the same eyesore removal treatment I have given everything else.   Mainly I would grade my current appearance as a B- and I really need to get it up to an A-.

@JVSXOXO   It sounds like you look great on a daily basis while working from home and managing a toddler.  I don't know how you do it.  Is it easy for you putting on makeup?   Dresses are great aren't they?  I find that skirts and blouses work better for me though.  I am never comfortable in pants.

@BowieFan1971   It is good to hear that it gets easier if you do it a lot and that you discover the most flattering way to do it.  I will keep that in mind.  I always think your selfies look nice.

@Katinahat   It is from you that I learned the trick of posting a body selfie without showing my head.  Besides maintaining privacy, it is sooo much easier because I don't have to worry about what my face looks like.  So thanks.  The camera on a stool with a timer is a great idea.   I am glad to hear that posting pictures on this thread makes you feel good.

@dcooney4   Yeah, I hear ya about the pants that fit.  That is the reason I was searching for that elastic waist skirt.  The discrepancy between my size and my clothes' sizes is always an overriding constraint.

@Purses & Perfumes   Thank you for the kind words.  Statement pieces... Except for work bags, I consider all my bags to be statement pieces because they are vintage Hermes.  They are not loud statements but they sing for me.   Maybe that is why I make the bag the starting piece more than others do.   Tucks in the midriff area is exactly what I am thinking about.

@880  What a great idea of making multiple outfits with new pieces when you first get them.   Then you don't have to re-think it.  Very smart.  One of my goals for the coming year is to use Stylebook.  I know it is supposed to be a lot of work to set up but it would force me to rethink outfits.   I am sure there are very good tailoring where you live.  Here not so much.

@JenJBS   Weather definitely has to be the first consideration.   Here it is a matter of is it raining or not.   That is very seasonal, so most of the year there is no weather.

@baghabitz34  I am comforted knowing there are others who struggle with selfies too.

@Jereni   Most people seem to take really awful pictures of other people.  In the late 80s, Cannon came out with autofocus camera that were a game changer because they were so fast.   I had one and I made it my mission to take good pictures of my friends.  I would sit around talking with them holding up this big honky camera up to my face until they got an expression on their face that was both really them and was flattering.  The camera was so fast, it could get it.  They were thrilled.  They would just look and look at them because they had never seen a good picture of themselves.   Initiating this discussion of selfies makes me realize part of my problem is DH is not a good photographer.   It must be genetic.  His mother used to cut peoples heads of in taking pictures and he does too.  I am going to have to learn to use some of Katinhat's tricks and take my own pictures, maybe with a full length mirror behind the camera.

Hope I haven't missed anyone.  I really appreciate all the interesting perspectives.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cordeliere said:


> @whateve   Thanks for kind words.   Your idea of transferring into the night before is brilliant.  I like it too when all parts of the outfit flow together.  That is a good day.   Isn't it sad that dress you made was loaned and destroyed?
> 
> @Allthingsheart   I am interested that you find other peoples selfies with filters intimidating.  What is it that is intimidating to you?  Is it that you momentarily forget that they really don't look that good? or something else?  You mention chandelier earrings.  Love those but they only worked for me when I had shoulder length hair.  Really a fun accessory.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots  "Starved for dressing up".  That is exactly how I felt the night of that outfit.   I know what you mean about looking better in real life than photos.  It is the "photo me" that I don't like.   Yes, if my first few projects are a success, I will get a machine.  It seems like using a borrowed one  at first would acquaint me with what features I like or don't like.   You are an inspiration that you find alternations fun.
> 
> @DME   Thanks for saying you love the outfit.  I get the difference between a work purse and a pleasure purse and the lower impact that a work purse has on an outfit.   I work in our family business so I work on projects rather than a daily basis.   When I work it is manual labor.  I had a Balencigia First as my work  bag and I totally wore it out. It was a great Home Depot bag.   Some work days just don't require outfit planning.
> 
> You say that we are much harder on ourselves than others.  Not true for me.  I was born with a strength in visual analysis so I am always noticing what is wrong with furniture placements, landscape designs, other peoples outfits or makeup or whatever.  I don't comment on it but I see it.   My goal in life is for there to be no eyesores in in my home or our business.   I am generally less hard on myself because I don't look at myself.  I hardly look in mirrors.  Then when I do see myself, I realize I have not given myself the same eyesore removal treatment I have given everything else.   Mainly I would grade my current appearance as a B- and I really need to get it up to an A-.
> 
> @JVSXOXO   It sounds like you look great on a daily basis while working from home and managing a toddler.  I don't know how you do it.  Is it easy for you putting on makeup?   Dresses are great aren't they?  I find that skirts and blouses work better for me though.  I am never comfortable in pants.
> 
> @BowieFan1971   It is good to hear that it gets easier if you do it a lot and that you discover the most flattering way to do it.  I will keep that in mind.  I always think your selfies look nice.
> 
> @Katinahat   It is from you that I learned the trick of posting a body selfie without showing my head.  Besides maintaining privacy, it is sooo much easier because I don't have to worry about what my face looks like.  So thanks.  The camera on a stool with a timer is a great idea.   I am glad to hear that posting pictures on this thread makes you feel good.
> 
> @dcooney4   Yeah, I hear ya about the pants that fit.  That is the reason I was searching for that elastic waist skirt.  The discrepancy between my size and my clothes' sizes is always an overriding constraint.
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes   Thank you for the kind words.  Statement pieces... Except for work bags, I consider all my bags to be statement pieces because they are vintage Hermes.  They are not loud statements but they sing for me.   Maybe that is why I make the bag the starting piece more than others do.   Tucks in the midriff area is exactly what I am thinking about.
> 
> @880  What a great idea of making multiple outfits with new pieces when you first get them.   Then you don't have to re-think it.  Very smart.  One of my goals for the coming year is to use Stylebook.  I know it is supposed to be a lot of work to set up but it would force me to rethink outfits.   I am sure there are very good tailoring where you live.  Here not so much.
> 
> @JenJBS   Weather definitely has to be the first consideration.   Here it is a matter of is it raining or not.   That is very seasonal, so most of the year there is no weather.
> 
> @baghabitz34  I am comforted knowing there are others who struggle with selfies too.
> 
> @Jereni   Most people seem to take really awful pictures of other people.  In the late 80s, Cannon came out with autofocus camera that were a game changer because they were so fast.   I had one and I made it my mission to take good pictures of my friends.  I would sit around talking with them holding up this big honky camera up to my face until they got an expression on their face that was both really them and was flattering.  The camera was so fast, it could get it.  They were thrilled.  They would just look and look at them because they had never seen a good picture of themselves.   Initiating this discussion of selfies makes me realize part of my problem is DH is not a good photographer.   It must be genetic.  His mother used to cut peoples heads of in taking pictures and he does too.  I am going to have to learn to use some of Katinhat's tricks and take my own pictures, maybe with a full length mirror behind the camera.
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anyone.  I really appreciate all the interesting perspectives.


I enjoy looking put together for myself. I do find makeup pretty easy to apply but I’ve always been into hair and makeup. Once upon a time I worked as a hairstylist, and while I switched industries a while ago, I keep my license current and still serve as my family’s hair stylist. I do like skirts as well but don’t have nearly as many of them. A lot of the ones I wore to work are a little too snug post baby. I really need to get rid of a lot of clothes but it’s hard to find the time to go through everything.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> *2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
> 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
> 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
> 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
> 25 Sept - totes
> 2 Oct - satchels
> 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 16 Oct - shoulder bags
> 23 Oct - bucket bags
> 30 Oct - clutches
> 6 Nov - backpacks
> 13 Nov - bags that don’t count
> 20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes
> 27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories
> 4 Dec - bag storage
> 11 Dec - SLGs
> 18 Dec - charms
> 
> Challenges:
> Sept - bags in different locations
> Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags
> Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
> Dec - use the bag.*


Thanks so much to @JenJBS for getting this pinned for us. I’ve noticed that when I changed the dates to have written months I clipped that first date which should read the 28th but I think we all know that!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your wish is my command!
> 
> View attachment 5593953
> 
> Here's what l made. (On Olga- she doesn't mind having her photo taken. She is exactly like my body. She is a 50ies wire dress form you put on like a Shirt and shape to your body.)
> Some details:
> 
> View attachment 5593955
> View attachment 5593958
> 
> 
> This hat could match:
> 
> View attachment 5593956
> 
> 
> And here's the dress I bought for 2€ and cut apart and what's left.
> 
> View attachment 5593959
> View attachment 5593957
> 
> 
> Except for the indecent amount of thread I used (too much machine basting and constant unpicking/ redoing) it is a true minimal waste make do and mend. The lining is made from fabric remnants- random bigger scraps- somebody gifted to me.
> 
> Coming back on topic: which bag to combine... with the formal hat the Dior Serpeant would work. Without a hat, dressed down, I'd go for the Mitzah.
> 
> View attachment 5593961


You are so talented @cowgirlboots! These look incredible and such good advice. I have no such creativity and used to think I was talentless, now I realise it’s just my creative talents are in bringing creative order and organisation to even the most complicated logistical problems.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I think a large share of women have had issues with their mothers. I know I did. Mine was extremely critical of me too, especially when it came to weight and appearance. I had cone to expect it of her to the point it shocked me when she said positive things about how I looked after I’d gained weight in my late 40’s. Now, since her brain cancer diagnosis, she is downright nice about how I look. I am like “who replaced my mom with this nice lady?” But she has always been one if my best friends and a source of invaluable, honest, intelligent advice…I miss that now since we can’t talk about things well due to her speech and comprehension issues. The mind that supplied that advice is still there…trapped in a way…she just can’t get it out.


I am sorry you had that as I know only too well how it feels. My weight and clothing choices have been a subject of comments from my teens and continues. I was dreading seeing her last weekend when I invited them here but actually she was on good form. Therapy has made me realise I strive for approval and to be see as the real person I am because I am so often criticised or blamed for things I didn’t do. But I totally get what you are saying. That’s very sad what illness has stolen from you both. Sometimes my M is kind and lovely and has been a source of advice. We were close when my DDs were small. I wonder if she notices and misses that. I just find her difficult behaviour has a worse impact on me because my resilience is low but also because I now know how wrong it is.


880 said:


> I pick the RTW first always, as I am fond of wearing texture, pattern and color.  My bag has an important supporting role; and generally a number of my bags will work bc they are neutral. i try not to make shoes a focus of attention bc in general embellished or colorful shoes make me look and feel shorter.
> 
> i take most selfies when an item is purchased. This is to give me styling ideas, so when I get dressed, I don’t have to think about it. I may be undecided about what i would like to wear, but once I decide, the accompaniments naturally fall into place. My grandmother insisted on sewing lessons, but I test out a tailor with bigger projects. I spend a lot on tailoring


I love your RTW selfies! You inspired me to post my own even though I have neither the closet or the incredible contents that you have! I’m always delighted to see what you’ve found or styled together.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Our bedroom does not have enough room for the large and small dresser that fit in our last house, it’s too rectangular, just the small one. My husband uses that and has the smaller of the his and hers closets. I took the bigger closet because of my bags and because I knew I could organize it well to hold all my stuff. DH would never go through the effort and it would be a jumbled mess with tons of wasted space (like his closet and dresser drawers now- LOL). I think at some point I will spend the money for matching dustbags for all my non-premium bags and buy LV bags for my LVs. But for now, I am very happy…I walk in my orderly closet and feel at peace. I really can’t do visual chaos anymore. And I truly love being able to quickly and easily find everything because it all has a place and it makes sense, and I know where it is!


I’m still jealous of your closet just thinking about it! It’s beautiful! I’m sure I’d feel the same about the dust bags if I stored my bags inside them. I stuff the dust bag with the tissue the bags comes in and use it to pad out the bag so it holds its shape better sitting on my shelves. They do get dusty that way but I love seeing them when I open the doors so each bag brings me joy each day even if I’m not carrying it. My Mulberry bags have the old felt grey dust bags with foil branding and the newer cream stiffer cotton bags with black branding so I can see why you’d want them all the same for how you store them.


whateve said:


> I'm so sorry you had to go through that. No one deserves to be treated so horribly.


Thanks for your kindness.


cowgirlsboots said:


> It heps me too dear @Katinahat! The names and even the taking away things because they weren´t tidy are experiences I share too. My M never took everything away, but she loved the dramatic gestures....  Today I can laugh about many things that happened.
> 
> 
> 
> When I think about it she gave me the power to fly. Restricting me made me realize what I actually need, made me wilder than I knew I even was and after all the years gave me the freedom to be my own chaotic self.
> Also now after both my M and D aren´t there anymore I can see that they both loved me, but were caught in some old fashioned social and educational structure. My D grew up to be the traditional head of the house, my M had to bury dreams to be the wify... it was all the good old story of D yells at M, M yells at kid, kid kicks the dog.... well, we didn´t have a dog...


Totally @cowgirlsboots. It’s so interesting to hear you say that as I’m massively conflicted about my M and know when she’s gone I’ll feel guilty that I have given up a bit on our relationship. She hasn’t changed, I have. I take myself out of harms way by seeing her infrequently and I’ll probably regret that one day. But the family row she’s caused with my aunt and trying to ban me from seeing her has had a profound impact on me. It’s very triggering as my ex totally controlled my life. As a child, my parents gave me the drive and ambition and organisational life skills that have helped me fly too. They just didn’t value emotional care or support and that, like for yours, was how they were brought up.


Cordeliere said:


> @whateve   Thanks for kind words.   Your idea of transferring into the night before is brilliant.  I like it too when all parts of the outfit flow together.  That is a good day.   Isn't it sad that dress you made was loaned and destroyed?
> 
> @Allthingsheart   I am interested that you find other peoples selfies with filters intimidating.  What is it that is intimidating to you?  Is it that you momentarily forget that they really don't look that good? or something else?  You mention chandelier earrings.  Love those but they only worked for me when I had shoulder length hair.  Really a fun accessory.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots  "Starved for dressing up".  That is exactly how I felt the night of that outfit.   I know what you mean about looking better in real life than photos.  It is the "photo me" that I don't like.   Yes, if my first few projects are a success, I will get a machine.  It seems like using a borrowed one  at first would acquaint me with what features I like or don't like.   You are an inspiration that you find alternations fun.
> 
> @DME   Thanks for saying you love the outfit.  I get the difference between a work purse and a pleasure purse and the lower impact that a work purse has on an outfit.   I work in our family business so I work on projects rather than a daily basis.   When I work it is manual labor.  I had a Balencigia First as my work  bag and I totally wore it out. It was a great Home Depot bag.   Some work days just don't require outfit planning.
> 
> You say that we are much harder on ourselves than others.  Not true for me.  I was born with a strength in visual analysis so I am always noticing what is wrong with furniture placements, landscape designs, other peoples outfits or makeup or whatever.  I don't comment on it but I see it.   My goal in life is for there to be no eyesores in in my home or our business.   I am generally less hard on myself because I don't look at myself.  I hardly look in mirrors.  Then when I do see myself, I realize I have not given myself the same eyesore removal treatment I have given everything else.   Mainly I would grade my current appearance as a B- and I really need to get it up to an A-.
> 
> @JVSXOXO   It sounds like you look great on a daily basis while working from home and managing a toddler.  I don't know how you do it.  Is it easy for you putting on makeup?   Dresses are great aren't they?  I find that skirts and blouses work better for me though.  I am never comfortable in pants.
> 
> @BowieFan1971   It is good to hear that it gets easier if you do it a lot and that you discover the most flattering way to do it.  I will keep that in mind.  I always think your selfies look nice.
> 
> @Katinahat   It is from you that I learned the trick of posting a body selfie without showing my head.  Besides maintaining privacy, it is sooo much easier because I don't have to worry about what my face looks like.  So thanks.  The camera on a stool with a timer is a great idea.   I am glad to hear that posting pictures on this thread makes you feel good.
> 
> @dcooney4   Yeah, I hear ya about the pants that fit.  That is the reason I was searching for that elastic waist skirt.  The discrepancy between my size and my clothes' sizes is always an overriding constraint.
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes   Thank you for the kind words.  Statement pieces... Except for work bags, I consider all my bags to be statement pieces because they are vintage Hermes.  They are not loud statements but they sing for me.   Maybe that is why I make the bag the starting piece more than others do.   Tucks in the midriff area is exactly what I am thinking about.
> 
> @880  What a great idea of making multiple outfits with new pieces when you first get them.   Then you don't have to re-think it.  Very smart.  One of my goals for the coming year is to use Stylebook.  I know it is supposed to be a lot of work to set up but it would force me to rethink outfits.   I am sure there are very good tailoring where you live.  Here not so much.
> 
> @JenJBS   Weather definitely has to be the first consideration.   Here it is a matter of is it raining or not.   That is very seasonal, so most of the year there is no weather.
> 
> @baghabitz34  I am comforted knowing there are others who struggle with selfies too.
> 
> @Jereni   Most people seem to take really awful pictures of other people.  In the late 80s, Cannon came out with autofocus camera that were a game changer because they were so fast.   I had one and I made it my mission to take good pictures of my friends.  I would sit around talking with them holding up this big honky camera up to my face until they got an expression on their face that was both really them and was flattering.  The camera was so fast, it could get it.  They were thrilled.  They would just look and look at them because they had never seen a good picture of themselves.   Initiating this discussion of selfies makes me realize part of my problem is DH is not a good photographer.   It must be genetic.  His mother used to cut peoples heads of in taking pictures and he does too.  I am going to have to learn to use some of Katinhat's tricks and take my own pictures, maybe with a full length mirror behind the camera.
> 
> Hope I haven't missed anyone.  I really appreciate all the interesting perspectives.


You are so good at working out how each person’s thoughts might help you. I certainly wouldn’t ask DH to take my pictures. He would take one and tell me I look lovely as he always thinks I look good (so kind and loving but not subjective as I often don’t!). I much prefer to take my own.


----------



## Katinahat

JVSXOXO said:


> I enjoy looking put together for myself. I do find makeup pretty easy to apply but I’ve always been into hair and makeup. Once upon a time I worked as a hairstylist, and while I switched industries a while ago, I keep my license current and still serve as my family’s hair stylist. I do like skirts as well but don’t have nearly as many of them. A lot of the ones I wore to work are a little too snug post baby. I really need to get rid of a lot of clothes but it’s hard to find the time to go through everything.


It’s really interesting to read how putting yourself together is easy for you. Great to have those talents! Dont get rid of things too quickly. Put them to one side if you can. You might get back into them one day and it’s good to have that option.

I always wear make up. I collect eye shadow pallets and love picking which one to use and colours to wear. I get dressed and immediately do my face even if I just pull my hair up in a ponytail. It was possible to tell how bad my MH was when I was off work last year as I stopped bothering applying any make up.

Yesterday afternoon I went to the spa for the first time in ages. I’m not sleeping well again and thought it might help to get some really good relaxation. I think I need to reduce my meds as the higher dose has definitely helped my mood but it is less good at helping with insomnia at higher doses and I need that.

Anyway, the spa was wonderful! I had a massage and a facial and it was bliss. The main point being that I left the spa (in the city centre) bare faced with no make up. I felt really self conscious and kept my sunglasses on. It was funny to have selected an outfit and bag carefully but then to be walking around without any makeup. I think it’s all about sense of self.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Allthingsheart

@Cordeliere I think for me being intimidated is that I do not use filters. I do not know how to use them and I also think in my state they are trying to ban filters. I stopped wearing makeup back in 2017 so when I take a picture it seems my imperfections are magnified compared to someone who is wearing makeup and using filters.

@Katinahat not wearing makeup is about a sense of self. It is also about how we think others perceive us. I used to be that person that would be wearing a full face of makeup ar home when I knew I was not going anywhere for the day. When I stopped wearing makeup back in 2017 I was first diagnosed with my autoimmune disorder. I was so fatigued that I was sleeping in more and more and more than once I would not even hear my alarm clock go off. So I went to work without any makeup. One thing that surprised me is that nobody noticed or cared. I think that if I ever met someone and they told me I could use a little makeup it would be someone I would not want to associate with. I feel like tgey would be too shallow. Then the second day, again nobody noticed. After awhile this became my norm. Now, I have not worn makeup in 5 years. I did put on makeup once and I didn't like the way I looked.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Our bedroom does not have enough room for the large and small dresser that fit in our last house, it’s too rectangular, just the small one. My husband uses that and has the smaller of the his and hers closets. I took the bigger closet because of my bags and because I knew I could organize it well to hold all my stuff. DH would never go through the effort and it would be a jumbled mess with tons of wasted space (like his closet and dresser drawers now- LOL). I think at some point I will spend the money for matching dustbags for all my non-premium bags and buy LV bags for my LVs. But for now, I am very happy…I walk in my orderly closet and feel at peace. I really can’t do visual chaos anymore. And I truly love being able to quickly and easily find everything because it all has a place and it makes sense, and I know where it is!


I am so with you on this.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> my parents gave me the drive and ambition and organisational life skills that have helped me fly too. They just didn’t value emotional care or support and that, like for yours, was how they were brought up


my family is like this too which is why I maintain boundaries. It does help me to know that my mom literally doesn’t know about emotional care and support bc she did not get it from her parents. she acts as part time grandmother for her sister‘s grandkids, and sometimes she calls me and asks, i said this, and so and so got upset. My sister said x and thought it was a joke. And I say, bc what you said is body shaming. she might say, but it’s true!!!! So, I think some concepts will take awhile to sink in. The important thing is to interact mindfully so that you feel that you have done all you can.  

re make up, I agree with @Allthingsheart . If it makes you happy then wear it. But no one else really  notices.  I was never happy with sparse brows. And, as I aged, I experienced a common problem of gray tinge to my lips. So, my dermatologist (who is a dermatological and laser surgeon) referred me to a wonderful person who specializes in ombré brows (the newer iteration of micro blading and aquarelle lips). And I also had a few other procedures. No one, not even my mom, notices, but it makes me very happy.

my DH is the super organized, meticulous one. He is arguably more of a clothes horse than I am, and quality mens clothes and shoes are really built to last. He also is more ruthless about purging unused items or mistakes. His closet was a spare bedroom conversion, and it was supposed to be mine. He has a lot more shoe and drawer space, and much more room. But I have more hanging space where I am, and, at any rate, its temporary until our other renovation is done.  A few snapshots. He organizes it himself lol bc apparently other people cannot know his system 

ETA: since this is temporary, we used a container store closet storage system. I strongly believe that many of these systems are really built for larger suburban homes. A custom system would be far more efficient in terms of space. 

.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Katinahat said:


> It’s really interesting to read how putting yourself together is easy for you. Great to have those talents! Dont get rid of things too quickly. Put them to one side if you can. You might get back into them one day and it’s good to have that option.
> 
> I always wear make up. I collect eye shadow pallets and love picking which one to use and colours to wear. I get dressed and immediately do my face even if I just pull my hair up in a ponytail. It was possible to tell how bad my MH was when I was off work last year as I stopped bothering applying any make up.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I went to the spa for the first time in ages. I’m not sleeping well again and thought it might help to get some really good relaxation. I think I need to reduce my meds as the higher dose has definitely helped my mood but it is less good at helping with insomnia at higher doses and I need that.
> 
> Anyway, the spa was wonderful! I had a massage and a facial and it was bliss. The main point being that I left the spa (in the city centre) bare faced with no make up. I felt really self conscious and kept my sunglasses on. It was funny to have selected an outfit and bag carefully but then to be walking around without any makeup. I think it’s all about sense of self.


Yes, it’s good to be able to do your own hair and makeup, and to also have a network of stylist friends to go to when I don’t feel like doing it myself. I’ve toyed with the idea of learning how to micro blade and offering that service, but I don’t quite have the capacity to take that on right now. 

I’d be okay if I didn’t wear those clothes again since my life looks so different as a pandemic mom and remote worker. I’ve been back down to my pre-pregnancy weight since a couple months postpartum but my body has definitely changed in terms of composition (not quite as lean in some areas) and I do think my hips have widened. But overall I’m happy with my appearance and I like to shake up my wardrobe every couple of years anyways, so I’m okay with  letting go. I just need to take some time to get organized.

I’m glad to hear that you had a nice time at the spa and I hope that you will find some relief from the insomnia. I can see how it would feel odd to be bare-faced in that moment. If ever I’m feeling uncertain about my appearance, I remind myself that most people are so caught up in what they’re doing to even notice me and whatever I’m feeling self-conscious about.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Allthingsheart said:


> @Cordeliere I think for me being intimidated is that I do not use filters. I do not know how to use them and I also think in my state they are trying to ban filters. I stopped wearing makeup back in 2017 so when I take a picture it seems my imperfections are magnified compared to someone who is wearing makeup and using filters.
> 
> @Katinahat not wearing makeup is about a sense of self. It is also about how we think others perceive us. I used to be that person that would be wearing a full face of makeup ar home when I knew I was not going anywhere for the day. When I stopped wearing makeup back in 2017 I was first diagnosed with my autoimmune disorder. I was so fatigued that I was sleeping in more and more and more than once I would not even hear my alarm clock go off. So I went to work without any makeup. One thing that surprised me is that nobody noticed or cared. I think that if I ever met someone and they told me I could use a little makeup it would be someone I would not want to associate with. I feel like tgey would be too shallow. Then the second day, again nobody noticed. After awhile this became my norm. Now, I have not worn makeup in 5 years. I did put on makeup once and I didn't like the way I looked.


I found the same thing about not wearing makeup too. Especially since I had blond brows and lashes, I would NEVER leave the house without makeup, though I never wore a lot. About 7 years ago, I wanted to work in improving my self-image, so I decided to go a week without makeup. Very uncomfortable the first few days, but no one looked at me or treated me any differently and I got comfortable. A little too comfortable…I went too much the other way after a few years and got complacent. About 3 years ago, I again worked on feeling good about myself and arrived at a happy place. I got semipermanent brows and tint my brow and lash hairs monthly, which cuts down on getting ready time A LOT! I generally put on at least brow gel and mascara before I go out, which takes seconds.  Other days I add concealer under my inner eye or a drop of serum foundation mixed with my SPF, a bit of cream blush and a swipe of cream highlighter on the top of my cheekbones. But unlike in the past, I am not self-conscious about being out without makeup too. I prefer to wear a bit because I feel better/more pulled together/more polished, but I am fine without it even if I ran into someone I know.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> It’s really interesting to read how putting yourself together is easy for you. Great to have those talents! Dont get rid of things too quickly. Put them to one side if you can. You might get back into them one day and it’s good to have that option.
> 
> I always wear make up. I collect eye shadow pallets and love picking which one to use and colours to wear. I get dressed and immediately do my face even if I just pull my hair up in a ponytail. It was possible to tell how bad my MH was when I was off work last year as I stopped bothering applying any make up.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I went to the spa for the first time in ages. I’m not sleeping well again and thought it might help to get some really good relaxation. I think I need to reduce my meds as the higher dose has definitely helped my mood but it is less good at helping with insomnia at higher doses and I need that.
> 
> Anyway, the spa was wonderful! I had a massage and a facial and it was bliss. The main point being that I left the spa (in the city centre) bare faced with no make up. I felt really self conscious and kept my sunglasses on. It was funny to have selected an outfit and bag carefully but then to be walking around without any makeup. I think it’s all about sense of self.



I pretty much always wear make-up too, I have really pale features and I just enjoy more easily seeing the accents of my own face when I look in the mirror. But it’s like a brows-eyeliner-mascara trio and then it’s done. I don’t do a full eye-shadow+foundation+highlight+blush situation unless it’s a fancy dinner or something.



880 said:


> my family is like this too which is why I maintain boundaries. It does help me to know that my mom literally doesn’t know about emotional care and support bc she did not get it from her parents. she acts as part time grandmother for her sister‘s grandkids, and sometimes she calls me and asks, i said this, and so and so got upset. My sister said x and thought it was a joke. And I say, bc what you said is body shaming. she might say, but it’s true!!!! So, I think some concepts will take awhile to sink in. The important thing is to interact mindfully so that you feel that you have done all you can.
> 
> re make up, I agree with @Allthingsheart . If it makes you happy then wear it. But no one else really  notices.  I was never happy with sparse brows. And, as I aged, I experienced a common problem of gray tinge to my lips. So, my dermatologist (who is a dermatological and laser surgeon) referred me to a wonderful person who specializes in ombré brows (the newer iteration of micro blading and aquarelle lips). And I also had a few other procedures. No one, not even my mom, notices, but it makes me very happy.
> 
> my DH is the super organized, meticulous one. He is arguably more of a clothes horse than I am, and quality mens clothes and shoes are really built to last. He also is more ruthless about purging unused items or mistakes. His closet was a spare bedroom conversion, and it was supposed to be mine. He has a lot more shoe and drawer space, and much more room. But I have more hanging space where I am, and, at any rate, its temporary until our other renovation is done.  A few snapshots. He organizes it himself lol bc apparently other people cannot know his system
> 
> ETA: since this is temporary, we used a container store closet storage system. I strongly believe that many of these systems are really built for larger suburban homes. A custom system would be far more efficient in terms of space.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594806
> View attachment 5594807
> View attachment 5594808
> View attachment 5594809



Love his closet organization skillz! Looks great.


----------



## Katinahat

Allthingsheart said:


> @Cordeliere I think for me being intimidated is that I do not use filters. I do not know how to use them and I also think in my state they are trying to ban filters. I stopped wearing makeup back in 2017 so when I take a picture it seems my imperfections are magnified compared to someone who is wearing makeup and using filters.
> 
> @Katinahat not wearing makeup is about a sense of self. It is also about how we think others perceive us. I used to be that person that would be wearing a full face of makeup ar home when I knew I was not going anywhere for the day. When I stopped wearing makeup back in 2017 I was first diagnosed with my autoimmune disorder. I was so fatigued that I was sleeping in more and more and more than once I would not even hear my alarm clock go off. So I went to work without any makeup. One thing that surprised me is that nobody noticed or cared. I think that if I ever met someone and they told me I could use a little makeup it would be someone I would not want to associate with. I feel like tgey would be too shallow. Then the second day, again nobody noticed. After awhile this became my norm. Now, I have not worn makeup in 5 years. I did put on makeup once and I didn't like the way I looked.


This is so inspirational. Well done on finding your sense of self makeup less! 


880 said:


> my family is like this too which is why I maintain boundaries. It does help me to know that my mom literally doesn’t know about emotional care and support bc she did not get it from her parents. she acts as part time grandmother for her sister‘s grandkids, and sometimes she calls me and asks, i said this, and so and so got upset. My sister said x and thought it was a joke. And I say, bc what you said is body shaming. she might say, but it’s true!!!! So, I think some concepts will take awhile to sink in. The important thing is to interact mindfully so that you feel that you have done all you can.
> 
> re make up, I agree with @Allthingsheart . If it makes you happy then wear it. But no one else really  notices.  I was never happy with sparse brows. And, as I aged, I experienced a common problem of gray tinge to my lips. So, my dermatologist (who is a dermatological and laser surgeon) referred me to a wonderful person who specializes in ombré brows (the newer iteration of micro blading and aquarelle lips). And I also had a few other procedures. No one, not even my mom, notices, but it makes me very happy.
> 
> my DH is the super organized, meticulous one. He is arguably more of a clothes horse than I am, and quality mens clothes and shoes are really built to last. He also is more ruthless about purging unused items or mistakes. His closet was a spare bedroom conversion, and it was supposed to be mine. He has a lot more shoe and drawer space, and much more room. But I have more hanging space where I am, and, at any rate, its temporary until our other renovation is done.  A few snapshots. He organizes it himself lol bc apparently other people cannot know his system
> 
> ETA: since this is temporary, we used a container store closet storage system. I strongly believe that many of these systems are really built for larger suburban homes. A custom system would be far more efficient in terms of space.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594806
> View attachment 5594807
> View attachment 5594808
> View attachment 5594809


That’s so like my M. She’ll say I’m just being honest while voicing opinions she should keep to herself. 

I love your DHs closet! So well organised! Great he also loves clothes so he gets your apprehension of fine things. 


JVSXOXO said:


> Yes, it’s good to be able to do your own hair and makeup, and to also have a network of stylist friends to go to when I don’t feel like doing it myself. I’ve toyed with the idea of learning how to micro blade and offering that service, but I don’t quite have the capacity to take that on right now.
> 
> I’d be okay if I didn’t wear those clothes again since my life looks so different as a pandemic mom and remote worker. I’ve been back down to my pre-pregnancy weight since a couple months postpartum but my body has definitely changed in terms of composition (not quite as lean in some areas) and I do think my hips have widened. But overall I’m happy with my appearance and I like to shake up my wardrobe every couple of years anyways, so I’m okay with  letting go. I just need to take some time to get organized.
> 
> I’m glad to hear that you had a nice time at the spa and I hope that you will find some relief from the insomnia. I can see how it would feel odd to be bare-faced in that moment. If ever I’m feeling uncertain about my appearance, I remind myself that most people are so caught up in what they’re doing to even notice me and whatever I’m feeling self-conscious about.


I’m glad you are comfortable with where you are at now. Sounds like you did very well getting your figure back. 

Thanks for the positive self talk reminder! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I found the same thing about not wearing makeup too. Especially since I had blond brows and lashes, I would NEVER leave the house without makeup, though I never wore a lot. About 7 years ago, I wanted to work in improving my self-image, so I decided to go a week without makeup. Very uncomfortable the first few days, but no one looked at me or treated me any differently and I got comfortable. A little too comfortable…I went too much the other way after a few years and got complacent. About 3 years ago, I again worked on feeling good about myself and arrived at a happy place. I got semipermanent brows and tint my brow and lash hairs monthly, which cuts down on getting ready time A LOT! I generally put on at least brow gel and mascara before I go out, which takes seconds.  Other days I add concealer under my inner eye or a drop of serum foundation mixed with my SPF, a bit of cream blush and a swipe of cream highlighter on the top of my cheekbones. But unlike in the past, I am not self-conscious about being out without makeup too. I prefer to wear a bit because I feel better/more pulled together/more polished, but I am fine without it even if I ran into someone I know.


More inspiration about using less maker up. I did run into someone I knew yesterday and found myself trying to explain what I’d be up to. 


Jereni said:


> I pretty much always wear make-up too, I have really pale features and I just enjoy more easily seeing the accents of my own face when I look in the mirror. But it’s like a brows-eyeliner-mascara trio and then it’s done. I don’t do a full eye-shadow+foundation+highlight+blush situation unless it’s a fancy dinner or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Love his closet organization skillz! Looks great.


I’m similar with just tinted moisturiser, under eye concealer also on lids as a primer and a quick swipe of blush powder plus black mascara. But I do love doing eyes. Sinple and quick neutral peachy or pinky looks for daytime and more dramatic plums and smoke colours for evenings. I’m very out of habit with lips due to mask wear so just getting into using it again.


----------



## Katinahat

All these wonderful tidy closets caused me to tidy mine today. I’ve rehung all my long hanging dresses and trousers by colour and the same for my short handing jackets and tops. I refolded my jeans, T-shirts, tops, woollens and hoodies. Then I emptied and sorted all my small items drawers. I removed anything too worn or that I’m not going to wear again.

Finally I dusted my open storage with my bags and shoes racks and treated all the leather with Collonil. Some of the leather really shone. I need more events to get these lovely bags better used.

It’s good to be tidy ahead of going back to work properly tomorrow. I’m not sure how I’ll cope with the early starts again but I still have flexible starts twice a week to help. I’ve got two bags ready to carry tomorrow.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> All these wonderful tidy closets caused me to tidy mine today. I’ve rehung all my long hanging dresses by colour and the same for my short handing jackets and tops. I refolded my T-shirts, tops, woollens and hoodies. Then I emptied and sorted all my small items drawers. I removed anything too worn or that I’m not going to wear again.
> 
> Finally I dusted my open storage with my bags and shoes racks and treated all the leather with Collonil. Some of the leather really shone. I need more events to get these lovely bags better used.
> 
> It’s good to be tidy ahead of going back to work properly tomorrow. I’m not sure how I’ll cope with the early starts again but I still have flexible starts twice a week to help. I’ve got two bags ready to carry tomorrow.


I need to do my bags and shoes too! You’ve given me a project for tomorrow.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> You are so talented @cowgirlboots! These look incredible and such good advice. I have no such creativity and used to think I was talentless, now I realise it’s just my creative talents are in bringing creative order and organisation to even the most complicated logistical problems.


Thank you!
It makes me happy you have indentified your superpower! And what a superpower it is to solve logistical problems creatively and effectively! Feel proud!
What´s my superpower? I´d say it is to "polish s..t"! DH always says: "you can´t polish s..t", but I am sure I can by improvising and making the best out of the crappiest materials...


Katinahat said:


> I’ll probably regret that one day. But the family row she’s caused with my aunt and trying to ban me from seeing her has had a profound impact on me.


Please don´t torture yourself with possible future regret! You are in the now and now you have to react to the current situation in a way that is healthy for you!
I definetely went through a lot of conflict- suppressed and open- with my parents. But when the end neared we all sensed it. That made us all become a lot more open and honest and took distinct steps towards each other making up in a way we all were good with. And things I couldn´t say in person anymore I said in my dreams and am sure they were heard.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Taking a selfie with my dress and Mitzah bag. 
I had to prove to myself, that I like my dress and it suits me after my friend, whom I sent pictures, only had a: "Not your style!" for me.


----------



## whateve

Allthingsheart said:


> @Cordeliere I think for me being intimidated is that I do not use filters. I do not know how to use them and I also think in my state they are trying to ban filters. I stopped wearing makeup back in 2017 so when I take a picture it seems my imperfections are magnified compared to someone who is wearing makeup and using filters.
> 
> @Katinahat not wearing makeup is about a sense of self. It is also about how we think others perceive us. I used to be that person that would be wearing a full face of makeup ar home when I knew I was not going anywhere for the day. When I stopped wearing makeup back in 2017 I was first diagnosed with my autoimmune disorder. I was so fatigued that I was sleeping in more and more and more than once I would not even hear my alarm clock go off. So I went to work without any makeup. One thing that surprised me is that nobody noticed or cared. I think that if I ever met someone and they told me I could use a little makeup it would be someone I would not want to associate with. I feel like tgey would be too shallow. Then the second day, again nobody noticed. After awhile this became my norm. Now, I have not worn makeup in 5 years. I did put on makeup once and I didn't like the way I looked.


I don't wear makeup either. I used to when I was young. Every time I try I don't feel it makes me look any better. It makes me feel unhappy with my looks. 

I take a medication that doesn't work if I use any products with plant ingredients on my skin. It is just too hard to figure out which products are safe that I'd rather use very limited things I know are safe for me.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5595015
> 
> 
> Taking a selfie with my dress and Mitzah bag.
> I had to prove to myself, that I like my dress and it suits me after my friend, whom I sent pictures, only had a: "Not your style!" for me.


I think the dress looks great! It totally suits you.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> my family is like this too which is why I maintain boundaries. It does help me to know that my mom literally doesn’t know about emotional care and support bc she did not get it from her parents. she acts as part time grandmother for her sister‘s grandkids, and sometimes she calls me and asks, i said this, and so and so got upset. My sister said x and thought it was a joke. And I say, bc what you said is body shaming. she might say, but it’s true!!!! So, I think some concepts will take awhile to sink in. The important thing is to interact mindfully so that you feel that you have done all you can.
> 
> re make up, I agree with @Allthingsheart . If it makes you happy then wear it. But no one else really  notices.  I was never happy with sparse brows. And, as I aged, I experienced a common problem of gray tinge to my lips. So, my dermatologist (who is a dermatological and laser surgeon) referred me to a wonderful person who specializes in ombré brows (the newer iteration of micro blading and aquarelle lips). And I also had a few other procedures. No one, not even my mom, notices, but it makes me very happy.
> 
> my DH is the super organized, meticulous one. He is arguably more of a clothes horse than I am, and quality mens clothes and shoes are really built to last. He also is more ruthless about purging unused items or mistakes. His closet was a spare bedroom conversion, and it was supposed to be mine. He has a lot more shoe and drawer space, and much more room. But I have more hanging space where I am, and, at any rate, its temporary until our other renovation is done.  A few snapshots. He organizes it himself lol bc apparently other people cannot know his system
> 
> ETA: since this is temporary, we used a container store closet storage system. I strongly believe that many of these systems are really built for larger suburban homes. A custom system would be far more efficient in terms of space.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594806
> View attachment 5594807
> View attachment 5594808
> View attachment 5594809


I like what he does with his shoes. It makes more sense that putting them all heels out.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I think the dress looks great! It totally suits you.


Thank you so much! I needed to hear this! After my friend´s harsh comment I actually doubted my sense of my own style, which I am usually totally sure of. 
I have been wearing the dress all day- just at home for myself and have been feeling good. It´s comfy! I even changed the bed sheets in it without feeling restricted.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I don't wear makeup either. I used to when I was young. Every time I try I don't feel it makes me look any better. It makes me feel unhappy with my looks.
> 
> I take a medication that doesn't work if I use any products with plant ingredients on my skin. It is just too hard to figure out which products are safe that I'd rather use very limited things I know are safe for me.


Nowadays I don´t wear make-up regularly anymore. If I do it makes me feel good, but I´ve come to a point where I can feel ok without any too. I don´t have to put my face on. The natural version isn´t too bad. 
My hair is very grey and natural atm too. Before going to see my children I felt the urge to dye it, but then didn´t. As long as I do not feel ugly I shoudn´t dye it only to avoid they might be ashamed of me. Actually I adressed it with them and they told me they had no reason to be ashamed of me. Who is growing up here? I guess we all are!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Nowadays I don´t wear make-up regularly anymore. If I do it makes me feel good, but I´ve come to a point where I can feel ok without any too. I don´t have to put my face on. The natural version isn´t too bad.
> My hair is very grey and natural atm too. Before going to see my children I felt the urge to dye it, but then didn´t. As long as I do not feel ugly I shoudn´t dye it only to avoid they might be ashamed of me. Actually I adressed it with them and they told me they had no reason to be ashamed of me. Who is growing up here? I guess we all are!


Stopping dyeing my hair was one of the best decisions I ever made. I wouldn't want to dye it for a special occasion because then I would have to deal with two tone hair for all the months it took to grow it back out. One of the things I hated about dyed hair was the uniformity of color. I love all the different colored streaks I have now. I'm sure my hair is healthier now.


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5595015
> 
> 
> Taking a selfie with my dress and Mitzah bag.
> I had to prove to myself, that I like my dress and it suits me after my friend, whom I sent pictures, only had a: "Not your style!" for me.


I think the dress looks great on you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Stopping dyeing my hair was one of the best decisions I ever made. I wouldn't want to dye it for a special occasion because then I would have to deal with two tone hair for all the months it took to grow it back out. One of the things I hated about dyed hair was the uniformity of color. I love all the different colored streaks I have now. I'm sure my hair is healthier now.


The different coloured streaks were what I have been achieving by dyeing for the last few years. It´s growing out white now... I´ve never done a full uniform colour, just added darker streaks from the roots down to where it still is naturally dark. My hair goes well over my bra strap and I let it grow. I´m sure it´s much healthier to keep the chemicals out!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> I think the dress looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I like what he does with his shoes. It makes more sense that putting them all heels out.


Thank you @whateve, @Katinahat , @Jereni  
With retirement, he has time to figure it out lol

@cowgirlsboots , I like the the dress on you too. I think the cut of the dress is flattering and the color really looks good on with your hair and skin tone


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5595015
> 
> 
> Taking a selfie with my dress and Mitzah bag.
> I had to prove to myself, that I like my dress and it suits me after my friend, whom I sent pictures, only had a: "Not your style!" for me.


Well… I think you look fan-freaking-tastic!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5595015
> 
> 
> Taking a selfie with my dress and Mitzah bag.
> I had to prove to myself, that I like my dress and it suits me after my friend, whom I sent pictures, only had a: "Not your style!" for me.


It looks gorgeous on you! And even if it wasn’t your usual style, a flattering dress/outfit that makes you feel good that is something different for you can be just right!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> I don't post a lot of pictures, but I had dinner with a girlfriend last night at a very nice French restaurant.  I felt like I should wear something other than shorts.  I forced DH to take a pic of me in what I wore so I could post it here.   Oh course, I can never post a pic without talking it to death.  This pic triggers several thoughts I would like to throw out for discussion.
> 
> When I was a young thing in my first job, I had a roommate who built her daily outfits she starting with the shoes.  This was her thing.  She picked the shoes first.    I thought that was pretty interesting.  Having experienced that makes me cognizant of where I start in deciding what to wear.   Typically I start with the bag. I like to build my outfit around the bag.  The rest of the outfit is the supporting cast for the bag.  But sometimes I start with a scarf.   Sometimes shoes.  Rarely clothes.  Yesterday was a rare clothes first day.  I was eager for an elastic waist skirt and started there.   Picked a tonal top, scarf (Pelages Et Camouflages), and lizard CDC cuff. I picked the sandals for comfortable walking, not style.  Decided if I was going to go to a French restaurant, I should wear one of my vintage Hermes bags.  I picked my Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5593698
> 
> 
> For the Hermes geeks in the crowd, it a 28, 1999 vintage and is porc.  Having had pigskin gloves, I love that leather, but I wanted black. This bag started its life like other porc bags in a natural color.   Doc Ride dyed it for me.   This was my 3rd vintage Hermes purchase after a couple of very small top handle lady bags.   I remember how sophisticated I felt carrying it on its first major outing to someplace other than the grocery store.   I have read that one feature of luxury bags is they take you to other times and places make you feel like someone different than your normal self.   Initially this bag did that for me.  It holds a special place in my heart.
> 
> I don't post many pictures because I consider the bag the star and the rest of the outfit is the supporting cast. I don't think of bags as a thing separate from the outfit.  I don't want to post a bag without the supporting cast of an outfit.   That is a problem because I hate taking selfies.  Selfies make me see things about myself that I don't want to see.  What this one makes me see is that top really needs altering.   I could take 4 inches out each side of this top.   It is like a tent on me.  My whole closet needs altering.   I was one weight my whole life until age 55 and then I put on 15 pounds.  People still think I am thin (when my legs show) but I am a big girl.  I have broad shoulders and big boobs and the weight primarily goes to my boobs, my back and some to my waist.  That means I have to buy really large size tops to get over my bust and the rest of the top hang hangs on me like a tent.  If I don't look, I still think I am my old self.  Damn those selfies piercing my denial.
> 
> Which brings me to my next point of interest--alterations.  I have been inspired by cowgirlsboots on that subject.   This week I noticed a really nice looking men's tee shirt on pintest--very tapered and I thought I would follow the link and get some for DH.  Much to my surprise, the link took me to You Tube vides by "Sew Bro."   Sew Bro is a black guy who is into doing his own alternations.   Sew Bro has the same problem I do.  Big upper chest and everything hangs off him like a tent.   Sew Bro even has videos on how to do darts in back of dress shirts.   Sew Bro simplifies the process like only a man can.  In CA I had a great alterations person.  I haven't had any luck finding someone new since I moved to my new state 8 years ago.  I am really kind of psyched to give alterations a try. I can borrow a sewing machine.   I took 7th grade home economics.  I know how to sew.   Alterations can't be that different if someone shows you how.  Right?
> 
> So after this long narrative, I throw out some questions.
> 
> What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?


I just might be your sista from another mista - I’m tall, thin-ish, with broad shoulders, fairly large ’girls’, not much of a waist and narrow hips - an inverted triangle. My legs are my best feature, and i will wear short(ish) dresses/skirts to show them off. I do ‘selfies’ for the SOTD, but I don’t own a full length mirror any longer and I’m not going to buy another. 

I usually pick the clothes first - what is the weather, will I be home or at the office, do I have to go somewhere (grocery, doctor, shopping, lunch with a friend, etc), how do I feel? Those determined what I’ll wear. Then I consider my scarf and purse. Sometimes I’m lazy and just stay with the purse I carried the day before; the scarf depends on all the things that the clothes did - mostly what am I feeling. 
The bag is part of the outfit. I hate looking at the Stylebook app and thinking “Ugh - I should have carried X,Y, or Z instead.”
My sewing machine is broken, and I haven’t been motivated to take it in - so it’s hand sewing only right now.


----------



## More bags

@Cordeliere you look stunning in the photo you posted - great scarf, CDC, Kelly, and tonal outfit.
Re: your questions, I’m terrible at taking outfit selfies because it is not something I practice doing. I get lots of things altered, as I’m petite and most dressier, finer construction things fit better with alterations (like jackets and dress pants). As for getting dressed, it’s purpose, weather and mood. For example, tomorrow I’m taking a kiddo to the dentist early in my work day, so I’ll bring a tote (Garden Party) to toss in a book and notebook to occupy me while I wait for the little guy. I’ll plan an outfit around the bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@cowgirlsboots you look gorgeous in the dress! Way to go, you’re very talented.

@880 both you and your husband have beautifully curated closets!

@Katinahat thank you for organizing the challenges and weekly schedule for the remainder of the year. I am looking forward to the discussions and eye candy!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> @880 both you and your husband have beautifully curated closets!
> 
> @Katinahat thank you for organizing the challenges and weekly schedule for the remainder of the year. I am looking forward to the discussions and eye candy!



+1, thank you @Katinahat 

Thank you @More bags for your kind compliment 

@Cordeliere , You look great. I love combining beige and black.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5595015
> 
> 
> Taking a selfie with my dress and Mitzah bag.
> I had to prove to myself, that I like my dress and it suits me after my friend, whom I sent pictures, only had a: "Not your style!" for me.


It looks wonderful on you.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> +1, thank you @Katinahat
> 
> Thank you @More bags for your kind compliment
> 
> @Cordeliere , You look great. I love combining beige and black.


I agree, both of your closets are fabulous.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> I agree, both of your closets are fabulous.


Thank you so much  @dcooney4


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> I’d love to have this much closer space in one place. I’m spread between two closets.


This.  I am spread between two closets too, and in theory, it should work because out of season clothes can be rotated in and out.  Nevertheless, I wish everything was in one place and not spread out, especially during the transitional seasons.


Katinahat said:


> Yesterday afternoon I went to the spa for the first time in ages. I’m not sleeping well again and thought it might help to get some really good relaxation. I think I need to reduce my meds as the higher dose has definitely helped my mood but it is less good at helping with insomnia at higher doses and I need that.


Spa visits really do help with overall relaxation.  With regard to difficulty falling asleep, I have found guided meditation to be helpful.  I meditate just before bedtime and usually only do it on the days when I am having difficulty falling asleep, or have had a stressful day.


880 said:


> ETA: since this is temporary, we used a container store closet storage system. I strongly believe that many of these systems are really built for larger suburban homes. A custom system would be far more efficient in terms of space.
> 
> .


Both you and your husband have gorgeous closets!


cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5595015
> 
> 
> Taking a selfie with my dress and Mitzah bag.
> I had to prove to myself, that I like my dress and it suits me after my friend, whom I sent pictures, only had a: "Not your style!" for me.


The dress looks really nice on you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## lill_canele

Cordeliere said:


> So after this long narrative, I throw out some questions.
> 
> What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?
> Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?
> Are you comfortable taking selfies?
> Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?



Playing a bit of catch up, haha, love everyone's responses and comments!

*What do you pick first in getting dressed?  The bag or something else?* - I choose the item I want to wear that day. It could be the bag, or a pair of shoes, or an item of clothing, etc. Whatever I am in the mood to wear that day, and then compliment the choice with everything else.
*Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit? *- Both, depends on the look I'm going for.
*Are you comfortable taking selfies? *- Yes, but I'm not very good at taking them lol. My husband is a natural . If I feel a photo looks better when taken by someone else (and not me in the mirror) then he's the camera man!
*Have you ever tried sewing or alterations?  Any tips?* - I did as a child. I make simple clothes for my bears. But now it's just patching up holes my dog's stuff toys  My mother has a sewing machine and she can do basic repairs. Now I leave m clothes to my alteration's lady, who is a god-send. She's a former Dior seamstress/tailor, and her work is excellent!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I need to do my bags and shoes too! You’ve given me a project for tomorrow.


I hope you managed your project!


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you!
> It makes me happy you have indentified your superpower! And what a superpower it is to solve logistical problems creatively and effectively! Feel proud!
> What´s my superpower? I´d say it is to "polish s..t"! DH always says: "you can´t polish s..t", but I am sure I can by improvising and making the best out of the crappiest materials...
> 
> Please don´t torture yourself with possible future regret! You are in the now and now you have to react to the current situation in a way that is healthy for you!
> I definetely went through a lot of conflict- suppressed and open- with my parents. But when the end neared we all sensed it. That made us all become a lot more open and honest and took distinct steps towards each other making up in a way we all were good with. And things I couldn´t say in person anymore I said in my dreams and am sure they were heard.


Thanks for the very good advice!


cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5595015
> 
> 
> Taking a selfie with my dress and Mitzah bag.
> I had to prove to myself, that I like my dress and it suits me after my friend, whom I sent pictures, only had a: "Not your style!" for me.


You look incredible! The shape and colour is really complementing your slim figure. I think it is totally your style in that you are rocking this look even if it’s not your usual style, which is a totally different comment. Keep
wearing it with joy (and your bag is fabulous too).


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much! I needed to hear this! After my friend´s harsh comment I actually doubted my sense of my own style, which I am usually totally sure of.
> I have been wearing the dress all day- just at home for myself and have been feeling good. It´s comfy! I even changed the bed sheets in it without feeling restricted.


Good, I’m glad you kept wearing it!


cowgirlsboots said:


> The different coloured streaks were what I have been achieving by dyeing for the last few years. It´s growing out white now... I´ve never done a full uniform colour, just added darker streaks from the roots down to where it still is naturally dark. My hair goes well over my bra strap and I let it grow. I´m sure it´s much healthier to keep the chemicals out!


I’m still using dye but it’s definitely not good for my hair.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> This.  I am spread between two closets too, and in theory, it should work because out of season clothes can be rotated in and out.  Nevertheless, I wish everything was in one place and not spread out, especially during the transitional seasons.
> 
> Spa visits really do help with overall relaxation.  With regard to difficulty falling asleep, I have found guided meditation to be helpful.  I meditate just before bedtime and usually only do it on the days when I am having difficulty falling asleep, or have had a stressful day.
> 
> Both you and your husband have gorgeous closets!
> 
> The dress looks really nice on you!


Thanks for this very helpful advice. I definitely need to get back into both meditation and yoga to see if it helps.

However, it’s possible my medication dose is not helping in the way it did originally and lowering it might help. It’s possibly too stimulating now. Its an AD with a very odd action in that the more you take the less it helps you sleep. I might be feeling much better emotionally but getting good sleep is key for keeping my PTSD under control  so I have decisions to make.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Thank you @whateve, @Katinahat , @Jereni
> With retirement, he has time to figure it out lol
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , I like the the dress on you too. I think the cut of the dress is flattering and the color really looks good on with your hair and skin tone


Thank you @880!
It´s my go-to cut for all decades vintage and modern. I think it balances out my proportions. The colour is a brave choice for me, but I love it. It´s sentimental too. My Mum had a dress in this colour scheme and a similar type of faux silk in the 60ies. I used to admire it in her closet until one day she very unceremonously (sorry, the spelling might be off!) she threw it away. 
With your all´s help I´m recovering from having my belief in my sense of what suits me shaken. I guess my dear friend simply had a bad day and didn´t take the time to look through all the pictures. The source dress- the potato sack- definetely wasn´t my style.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Well… I think you look fan-freaking-tastic!





BowieFan1971 said:


> It looks gorgeous on you! And even if it wasn’t your usual style, a flattering dress/outfit that makes you feel good that is something different for you can be just right!





More bags said:


> you look gorgeous in the dress! Way to go, you’re very talented.





dcooney4 said:


> It looks wonderful on you.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> The dress looks really nice on you!


A big thank you to all of you! Your kind words are like a warm embrace and make me feel so much better!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I hope you managed your project!
> 
> Thanks for the very good advice!
> 
> You look incredible! The shape and colour is really complementing your slim figure. I think it is totally your style in that you are rocking this look even if it’s not your usual style, which is a totally different comment. Keep
> wearing it with joy (and your bag is fabulous too).
> 
> Good, I’m glad you kept wearing it!
> 
> I’m still using dye but it’s definitely not good for my hair.
> 
> Thanks for this very helpful advice. I definitely need to get back into both meditation and yoga to see if it helps.
> 
> However, it’s possible my medication dose is not helping in the way it did originally and lowering it might help. It’s possibly too stimulating now. Its an AD with a very odd action in that the more you take the less it helps you sleep. I might be feeling much better emotionally but getting good sleep is key for keeping my PTSD under control  so I have decisions to make.



Thank you ! 
Especially for the "slim figure"! It´s an illusion... this cut balances out my proportions or lack of them. Actually it´s my go-to cut. I have variations of it through my usual vintage range of 40ies to 60ies and modern too. 
When I do dress - as opposed to slopping around at home in pj shorts and tank tops- it will often be in some waist yoke and v-neck dress...
You all gave me such a boost, that I actually tackled the next project today and am sticking to fairly he same lines, this time rather 50ies than 40ies, because the fabric has more 50ies vibes and lazy me wanted to be able to use zig-zag finishing and a nylon zip.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I might have bought a bag today...
... well, I placed an order with VC after negotiating the price with the seller. But after my last 3 (three!) attemps of doing the same all resulted in cancelled orders the very next day, I don´t allow myself to be happy before the bag is actually shipped/ has arrived/ is as nice as it should be. 
This seller accepted the maximum price reduction possible on VC of 30% .


----------



## Jereni

cowgirlsboots said:


> I might have bought a bag today...
> ... well, I placed an order with VC after negotiating the price with the seller. But after my last 3 (three!) attemps of doing the same all resulted in cancelled orders the very next day, I don´t allow myself to be happy before the bag is actually shipped/ has arrived/ is as nice as it should be.
> This seller accepted the maximum price reduction possible on VC of 30% .



I won’t jinx it by saying congrats too early - hope it arrives and is as expected!!! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> I might have bought a bag today...
> ... well, I placed an order with VC after negotiating the price with the seller. But after my last 3 (three!) attemps of doing the same all resulted in cancelled orders the very next day, I don´t allow myself to be happy before the bag is actually shipped/ has arrived/ is as nice as it should be.
> This seller accepted the maximum price reduction possible on VC of 30% .


How exciting! I hope it all works out and look forward to seeing it if it does.


----------



## Katinahat

Two days back at work and, what with lack of sleep, I’m exhausted already which wasnt helping me feel cheery this morning just slightly fed up of being back on the treadmill! Hopefully I’ll get more used to it as time goes on. 

To aid my happy feelings I spent some time bag spotting on the tourists in my city for the cultural festival as I walked home today. It’s very busy again which is good for the city. While there are still a lot of backpacks, there are now far more designer chain bags and other crossbodies plus totes like LV Neverful in various size and prints. Today I saw a very well dressed women carrying a Chanel flap in a cream colour with GHW. There are loads of people with different Gucci and YSL. I’ve seen Mulberry Amberleys and Lilys including a cute black mini Lily in snake with a particularly attractive postman’s lock adaption. I also saw a Loewe Gate with the leather strap. I even spotted what I’m sure is a Hermes, a fairly simple but certainly very attractive looking crossbody with a dotted H embossed on it which I’m sure I’ve seen people showing on this thread. 

So while I’m tired, I’m now happy. Perhaps I’ll finally get a good nights sleep dreaming of beautiful handbags!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> I might have bought a bag today...
> ... well, I placed an order with VC after negotiating the price with the seller. But after my last 3 (three!) attemps of doing the same all resulted in cancelled orders the very next day, I don´t allow myself to be happy before the bag is actually shipped/ has arrived/ is as nice as it should be.
> This seller accepted the maximum price reduction possible on VC of 30% .


I hope this one works out for you!


----------



## JenJBS

Got these cute little SLGs.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Got these cute little SLGs.
> View attachment 5596290


Oh my, they really are cute! Can you tell us more about them?


----------



## dcooney4

It has been a rough few days here. Just canceled my trip to London again. My husband is having some serious health issues. So I have to say I love coming here as it takes my mind off the stress . I had finally decided to take my nylon bag and my mulberry woc. Lol


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> It has been a rough few days here. Just canceled my trip to London again. My husband is having some serious health issues. So I have to say I love coming here as it takes my mind off the stress . I had finally decided to take my nylon bag and my mulberry woc. Lol


I'm so sorry about your husband's health and your trip cancellation. I guess it is better now than when you were already on your trip. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> It has been a rough few days here. Just canceled my trip to London again. My husband is having some serious health issues. So I have to say I love coming here as it takes my mind off the stress . I had finally decided to take my nylon bag and my mulberry woc. Lol


I’m sorry your husband is having health issues. So disappointing to have to cancel your trip. I hope he gets the help he needs and recovers quickly.  You and your husband are in my thoughts. Sending hugs and good vibes.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Oh my, they really are cute! Can you tell us more about them?


Thank you!      They are by Marie Turnor. I think she was first (or at least one of the first) to introduce the 'lunch bag' style of purse. This is the much smaller size she calls The Snack. It doesn't hold much at all, but is so cute! I plan to have the color I'm in the mood for sit on my desk holding chap stick, nail clipper (in case of a broken nail, I don't cut my nails at work), and the keys the cabinets at work. It really is an SLG rather than a purse. 5 x 4 x 1.25



dcooney4 said:


> It has been a rough few days here. Just canceled my trip to London again. My husband is having some serious health issues. So I have to say I love coming here as it takes my mind off the stress . I had finally decided to take my nylon bag and my mulberry woc. Lol


I'm so sorry about your husband's health.  Hope it improves soon.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> It has been a rough few days here. Just canceled my trip to London again. My husband is having some serious health issues. So I have to say I love coming here as it takes my mind off the stress . I had finally decided to take my nylon bag and my mulberry woc. Lol


Sorry to hear about your husband’s health issues. Hopefully, he recovers soon.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> It has been a rough few days here. Just canceled my trip to London again. My husband is having some serious health issues. So I have to say I love coming here as it takes my mind off the stress . I had finally decided to take my nylon bag and my mulberry woc. Lol


I’m so sorry to hear about your husband. Wishing him well! Hugs!


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> It has been a rough few days here. Just canceled my trip to London again. My husband is having some serious health issues. So I have to say I love coming here as it takes my mind off the stress . I had finally decided to take my nylon bag and my mulberry woc. Lol


So sorry to hear about your husband's health issues.  I hope he recovers soon.  Hugs.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> It has been a rough few days here. Just canceled my trip to London again. My husband is having some serious health issues. So I have to say I love coming here as it takes my mind off the stress . I had finally decided to take my nylon bag and my mulberry woc. Lol


I hope your husband recovers quickly.


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Let’s talk about your favorite knock about bag? Mine is this Orla Kiely Backpack because I can wipe it down and after all this time it still looks new.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> It has been a rough few days here. Just canceled my trip to London again. My husband is having some serious health issues. So I have to say I love coming here as it takes my mind off the stress . I had finally decided to take my nylon bag and my mulberry woc. Lol


Oh @dcooney4 ! I’m so sorry to hear this awful news. I hope that he recovers quickly from the health issues. It is sad to cancel your trip too. You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> Let’s talk about your favorite knock about bag? Mine is this Orla Kiely Backpack because I can wipe it down and after all this time it still looks new.
> 
> View attachment 5596702


How funny you just posted this bag! I’m just having a lie down as I got back from a long day at work and my walking commute late and feeling tired and a little off form. Look what’s lying next to me that I’ve not put away.


It’s my Orla Kiely backpack! They are so practical and comfortable. I love the print on your one. Simply gorgeous.

My favourite knock around bag is probably my KS black nylon bag with webbing strap. It’s my dog walk bag and messy day bag. I enjoy the hardware and leather accents. 



I hope you are okay and things are not too difficult.


----------



## Katinahat

Today’s new bag spotting!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Oh @dcooney4 ! I’m so sorry to hear this awful news. I hope that he recovers quickly from the health issues. It is sad to cancel your trip too. You are both in my thoughts.


Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Favorite knock about bag:  I have a few different ones, but my Henri Bendel turnlock satchel is one of them.  This is an old picture from some summers ago, when I was out on a hiking trip that was part of a road trip/vacation.  The bag is really sturdy and can be easily wiped down.  The color is much darker in real life.   For some reason, it's looking really light in this picture.  This is one of the bags I don't count in my collection since it lives in a closet of things that need to be rehomed  (have run out of space in my regular closet).

Other favorite knock about bags include a Dooney pebble leather from years ago that is still going strong.  Also, early in the pandemic, I used Vera Bradley bags because they were easy to toss in the washing machine and are light-weight, and have lots of interior pockets.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Let’s talk about your favorite knock about bag? Mine is this Orla Kiely Backpack because I can wipe it down and after all this time it still looks new.
> 
> View attachment 5596702


Lately, it’s one of these two:



The black one is the Coach Chaise. It’s my most used of my bag buys this year.
The taupe one is the MJ Maverick.


----------



## whateve

My favorite knock around bag is this 2013 drawstring from Coach. The thick pebbled leather seems indestructible. I never have to worry about this bag. It still looks new no matter what I do with it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

Katinahat said:


> Today’s new bag spotting!
> 
> View attachment 5596721


Is this Gucci x Adidas?


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Let’s talk about your favorite knock about bag? Mine is this Orla Kiely Backpack because I can wipe it down and after all this time it still looks new.
> 
> View attachment 5596702


Mine is the lululemon On My Level Micro Bag. Full disclosure, I have this bag in five colors, but the black and the light gray get the most attention. I purchased my first in thr early days of COVID and it’s both lightweight and wipes down well, plus went great with all the athleisure I was wearing at the time (and may still be wearing if I’m honest!).


----------



## BowieFan1971

I don’t think I have a particular knock around bag. I do have bags I consider more casual so would wear with shorts and tees for errands. 

For summer, I reach for the Gucci Abbey tote and the Minkoff feed bag (like the H Evie PM). I love the Abbey tote so much, but don’t want a duplicate, so when I saw the Abbey shoulder bag in navy for an amazing price, I snagged it. It arrived today. I love red and wear denim a lot, so…


----------



## dcooney4

I have to say I really like everyone’s knock about bags. They are all cute yet functional.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t think I have a particular knock around bag. I do have bags I consider more casual so would wear with shorts and tees for errands.
> 
> For summer, I reach for the Gucci Abbey tote and the Minkoff feed bag (like the H Evie PM). I love the Abbey tote so much, but don’t want a duplicate, so when I saw the Abbey shoulder bag in navy for an amazing price, I snagged it. It arrived today. I love red and wear denim a lot, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596857
> View attachment 5596856
> View attachment 5596855


Congrats on the new bag too!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Thinking today about changing tastes when it comes to bag styles....  I don't know if it's the result of two years of the pandemic and preferring hands-free bag carrying options, or if it's something else, but I have been choosing crossbody or long shoulder bags (chain strap and leather strap) over my top handle flap bags.  To clarify, I still love my top handle flap bags, but the urge to add any more in that style has sort of died down.  Maybe it's a temporary phase?


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thinking today about changing bag tastes...  I don't know if it's the result of two years of the pandemic and preferring hands-free bag carrying options, or if it's something else, but I have been choosing crossbody or long shoulder bags (chain strap and leather strap) over my top handle flap bags.  To clarify, I still love my top handle flap bags, but the urge to add any more in that style has sort of died down.  Maybe it's a temporary phase?


I don't know if it is temporary. When I joined the forum 12 years ago, all I wanted were shoulder bags. When bags came with a crossbody strap, I took it off. The last year or two, I've been carrying mostly crossbody bags.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I don't know if it is temporary. When I joined the forum 12 years ago, all I wanted were shoulder bags. When bags came with a crossbody strap, I took it off. The last year or two, I've been carrying mostly crossbody bags.


So the change occurred in the last year or two.  Do you think it was because of the pandemic?  I wonder if we just got accustomed to using crossbody bags these last two years, and having now become comfortable with the crossbody style, prefer them over other styles?  Just pondering here...


----------



## JVSXOXO

Purses & Perfumes said:


> So the change occurred in the last year or two.  Do you think it was because of the pandemic?  I wonder if we just got accustomed to using crossbody bags these last two years, and having now become comfortable with the crossbody style, prefer them over other styles?  Just pondering here...


I’ve also turned to crossbodies over the past couple of years over larger shoulder bags and I haven’t looked back! I used to have a couple of small crossbody bags that I’d change into on weekends or for outings where I needed something smaller, but now my everyday bags tend to be smaller and having the option to go hands-free is essential for shopping (I never put my bag in the cart) and family outings. 

Most of my newest acquisitions have both a crossbody strap and top handle, and 2 of them are flap bags as well. So that combination is out there if you’re looking for it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Never was into crossbody bags…they wrinkle your clothes and make them lay wrong. The pandemic did nothing to change that.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JVSXOXO said:


> I’ve also turned to crossbodies over the past couple of years over larger shoulder bags and I haven’t looked back! I used to have a couple of small crossbody bags that I’d change into on weekends or for outings where I needed something smaller, but now my everyday bags tend to be smaller and having the option to go hands-free is essential for shopping (I never put my bag in the cart) and family outings.
> 
> Most of my newest acquisitions have both a crossbody strap and top handle, and 2 of them are flap bags as well. So that combination is out there if you’re looking for it!


Ah, I try to avoid putting my bag in the cart too (since covid), and crossbody bags have become my go-to bags, particularly when going grocery shopping.

The combination with the crossbody strap and a small top handle (Coach Cassie and Pochette Metis for example) is a very convenient combination.  They usually come with a back pocket for the phone too, which is handy.  I have come to realize I am okay with a flap, or a zip on top (most of the time, I leave the top zip half open to have easy access to stuff.)


BowieFan1971 said:


> Never was into crossbody bags…they wrinkle your clothes and make them lay wrong. The pandemic did nothing to change that.


I must admit I was reluctant to wear crossbody bags in the early stages of the pandemic.  However, I found that lengthening the strap so that the bag rests a teeny bit below the hip helped with my overall comfort level with crossbody bags.  I've been a fan of top handle bags (mostly carry by hand or crook of the arm with optional shoulder strap) for so long that the change kind of surprised me a bit.  I think I will get back to my crook of the arm/hand carry bags more often as time goes by...


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thinking today about changing tastes when it comes to bag styles....  I don't know if it's the result of two years of the pandemic and preferring hands-free bag carrying options, or if it's something else, but I have been choosing crossbody or long shoulder bags (chain strap and leather strap) over my top handle flap bags.  To clarify, I still love my top handle flap bags, but the urge to add any more in that style has sort of died down.  Maybe it's a temporary phase?


I felt that way about the snap top mini crossbody totes. Now that we are slowly going to be around more people, I wanted more things that zip closed in some different shapes. I sold a bunch of the minis and only kept a few of my favorites.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> So the change occurred in the last year or two.  Do you think it was because of the pandemic?  I wonder if we just got accustomed to using crossbody bags these last two years, and having now become comfortable with the crossbody style, prefer them over other styles?  Just pondering here...


They still have to be crossbody, so you might have a good point there.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ah, I try to avoid putting my bag in the cart too (since covid), and crossbody bags have become my go-to bags, particularly when going grocery shopping.
> 
> The combination with the crossbody strap and a small top handle (Coach Cassie and Pochette Metis for example) is a very convenient combination.  They usually come with a back pocket for the phone too, which is handy.  I have come to realize I am okay with a flap, or a zip on top (most of the time, I leave the top zip half open to have easy access to stuff.)
> 
> I must admit I was reluctant to wear crossbody bags in the early stages of the pandemic.  However, I found that lengthening the strap so that the bag rests a teeny bit below the hip helped with my overall comfort level with crossbody bags.  I've been a fan of top handle bags (mostly carry by hand or crook of the arm with optional shoulder strap) for so long that the change kind of surprised me a bit.  I think I will get back to my crook of the arm/hand carry bags more often as time goes by...


Yes, it’s a good way to avoid getting germs on our bags, but I also see so many women walking away from their shopping carts with their purses wide open, so for me it’s a matter of security as well.

And yes, I NEED a back slip pocket for my phone! There are so many luxury bags that I like the look of but hesitate to buy (Gucci Marmont with top handle, Chloe Mini Marcie, Mulberry Mini Alexa) because they don’t have them. Like what is the aversion?! Not having that feature can be a deal breaker for me. My Edie Top Handle Satchel doesn’t have a slip pocket but it has 2 main compartments - the back has a zipper that I never use and the front is essentially open with a small piece on the top that you can snap shut. So I can easily access my phone in that bag. But with flap bags it’s more work to get to my phone without a slip pocket.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> I felt that way about the snap top mini crossbody totes. Now that we are slowly going to be around more people, I wanted more things that zip closed in some different shapes. I sold a bunch of the minis and only kept a few of my favorites.


I find that with zip closures, I usually only zip half the way unless I am in a crowded place.  I agree with you that it's nice to have bags in some different shapes and styles.


JVSXOXO said:


> And yes, I NEED a back slip pocket for my phone! There are so many luxury bags that I like the look of but hesitate to buy (Gucci Marmont with top handle, Chloe Mini Marcie, Mulberry Mini Alexa) because they don’t have them. Like what is the aversion?! Not having that feature can be a deal breaker for me. My Edie Top Handle Satchel doesn’t have a slip pocket but it has 2 main compartments - the back has a zipper that I never use and the front is essentially open with a small piece on the top that you can snap shut. So I can easily access my phone in that bag. But with flap bags it’s more work to get to my phone without a slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5597250


Although I really appreciate having a back pocket on a purse, for me, the absence of a back pocket is not necessarily a deal breaker.  Some of my purse purchases are not practical --  for instance, if I like the color or shape or some other feature overall, I do sometimes overlook some practical details.  I think it also depends on what I am using the bag for.  If I am running a bunch of errands, I definitely prefer not having to keep opening the flap for my phone, and the pocket comes in really handy.  But if I am just having a relaxed lunch with a friend, the outside pocket becomes less important.  
Overall though, an outside pocket for a phone is a very nice feature to have.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## msd_bags

I guess I am one of those who got more into crossbody bags because of the pandemic.  During the pandemic when we can already go out (of the house), it was as if those outings were very temporary — maybe just to buy important stuff, go to the office but on shorter hours, etc.  Hence, I tended to reach for my pre-covid “errand” bags, which are crossbody bags.

On the question of @dcooney4 regarding knock around bags, I guess that will be my Tumi small crossbody nylon bag, which I seem to have forgotten the style name. (The pandemic has definitely slowed me down on the bag front.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Jereni said:


> I won’t jinx it by saying congrats too early - hope it arrives and is as expected!!! Looking forward to seeing it.





Katinahat said:


> How exciting! I hope it all works out and look forward to seeing it if it does.





JenJBS said:


> I hope this one works out for you!



Yippee, the good vibes you all sent did help! My bag arrived and is beautiful. Even though the seller accepted my 30% off lowball (after she had reduced the bag herself before) it was a bit on the expensive side for me. Still, to me this is a classic and the quality is amazing. 

Please meet my new 2009 black Dior Mitzah in the medium size



She is in almost immaculate condition and smells gorgeous! DS kept pressing his nose into the side gussets telling me this was cocaine for the thrifty, so addictive!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry about your husband's health and your trip cancellation. I guess it is better now than when you were already on your trip. I hope he gets better soon.


+1! All my best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yippee, the good vibes you all sent did help! My bag arrived and is beautiful. Even though the seller accepted my 30% off lowball (after she had reduced the bag herself before) it was a bit on the expensive side for me. Still, to me this is a classic and the quality is amazing.
> 
> Please meet my new 2009 black Dior Mitzah in the medium size
> 
> View attachment 5598095
> 
> She is in almost immaculate condition and smells gorgeous! DS kept pressing his nose into the side gussets telling me this was cocaine for the thrifty, so addictive!


Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I love to see all your knock around bags!
Mine is currently the medium Dior Flight bag. It´s so easy to use and doesn´t mind actually being used.





It´s only downside is, that is it open top. I had been considering getting a bigger version with a closed top, actually bought it, but then had the purchase cancelled. In the end I´m fine with this outcome. The bag does not have to be bigger. I will try and figure out some sort of top closure to add to my bag organizer.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Congrats on the new bag too!


Congratulations from me too! I love the red!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yippee, the good vibes you all sent did help! My bag arrived and is beautiful. Even though the seller accepted my 30% off lowball (after she had reduced the bag herself before) it was a bit on the expensive side for me. Still, to me this is a classic and the quality is amazing.
> 
> Please meet my new 2009 black Dior Mitzah in the medium size
> 
> View attachment 5598095
> 
> She is in almost immaculate condition and smells gorgeous! DS kept pressing his nose into the side gussets telling me this was cocaine for the thrifty, so addictive!


Congratulations! It's gorgeous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Never was into crossbody bags…they wrinkle your clothes and make them lay wrong. The pandemic did nothing to change that.


I can´t handle crossbody bags either. They tend to annoy me. I have always loved top handle or short strap bags I can wear on my arm, in my hand or rarely tightly wedged on my shoulder. The few crossboy bags I had and sold on always ended with their strap crumpled into a ball worn dangling from my hand.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yippee, the good vibes you all sent did help! My bag arrived and is beautiful. Even though the seller accepted my 30% off lowball (after she had reduced the bag herself before) it was a bit on the expensive side for me. Still, to me this is a classic and the quality is amazing.
> 
> Please meet my new 2009 black Dior Mitzah in the medium size
> 
> View attachment 5598095
> 
> She is in almost immaculate condition and smells gorgeous! DS kept pressing his nose into the side gussets telling me this was cocaine for the thrifty, so addictive!


She’s gorgeous!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new beauty!





whateve said:


> Congratulations! It's gorgeous!


Thank you!!! I haven´t worn her yet as she only just arrived, but am sure that I will get a lot of wear out of her. I´m currently making a bag organizer. 

OK, *confession time*: I might (again I can´t be sure until it´s shipped and actually has arrived) have bought another version of the same bag... a quirky one my DS encouraged me to go for when he saw the picture. 
With this plus another non designer bag which currently is somewhere in transit limbo, because the seller got my postcode wrong and a collector´s piece wallet I bought *I´m now on ban island*!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Love at first sight! Candy apple Trailer Trash medium wallet, 2001. 
It´s definetely not perfect (which was very clearly reflected in the price), but not worse than many other pieces from this collection I have. The patent does crack, always!


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yippee, the good vibes you all sent did help! My bag arrived and is beautiful. Even though the seller accepted my 30% off lowball (after she had reduced the bag herself before) it was a bit on the expensive side for me. Still, to me this is a classic and the quality is amazing.
> 
> Please meet my new 2009 black Dior Mitzah in the medium size
> 
> View attachment 5598095
> 
> She is in almost immaculate condition and smells gorgeous! DS kept pressing his nose into the side gussets telling me this was cocaine for the thrifty, so addictive!


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you!!! I haven´t worn her yet as she only just arrived, but am sure that I will get a lot of wear out of her. I´m currently making a bag organizer.
> 
> OK, *confession time*: I might (again I can´t be sure until it´s shipped and actually has arrived) have bought another version of the same bag... a quirky one my DS encouraged me to go for when he saw the picture.
> With this plus another non designer bag which currently is somewhere in transit limbo, because the seller got my postcode wrong and a collector´s piece wallet I bought *I´m now on ban island*!


Excited to see the quirky one! 

Sorry to hear about the wrong postcode.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!      They are by Marie Turnor. I think she was first (or at least one of the first) to introduce the 'lunch bag' style of purse. This is the much smaller size she calls The Snack. It doesn't hold much at all, but is so cute! I plan to have the color I'm in the mood for sit on my desk holding chap stick, nail clipper (in case of a broken nail, I don't cut my nails at work), and the keys the cabinets at work. It really is an SLG rather than a purse. 5 x 4 x 1.25
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your husband's health.  Hope it improves soon.


So cute. That’s a great idea. Bag set for your office. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Lately, it’s one of these two:
> View attachment 5596832
> View attachment 5596833
> 
> The black one is the Coach Chaise. It’s my most used of my bag buys this year.
> The taupe one is the MJ Maverick.


Lovely bags! Great neutral colours. I love the MJs strap. I’m very into this style now lots of people are wearing it. 


whateve said:


> My favorite knock around bag is this 2013 drawstring from Coach. The thick pebbled leather seems indestructible. I never have to worry about this bag. It still looks new no matter what I do with it.
> 
> View attachment 5596838


Gorgeous leather 


DME said:


> Is this Gucci x Adidas?


Yes, I think so. I think I saw another one from the same collaboration yesterday. It had a Gucci strap and a mustard yellow camera bag with adidas stamped into it. 


DME said:


> Mine is the lululemon On My Level Micro Bag. Full disclosure, I have this bag in five colors, but the black and the light gray get the most attention. I purchased my first in thr early days of COVID and it’s both lightweight and wipes down well, plus went great with all the athleisure I was wearing at the time (and may still be wearing if I’m honest!).


That’s a true sign of a great bag! I have two very similar nylon KSs but they are not identical. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t think I have a particular knock around bag. I do have bags I consider more casual so would wear with shorts and tees for errands.
> 
> For summer, I reach for the Gucci Abbey tote and the Minkoff feed bag (like the H Evie PM). I love the Abbey tote so much, but don’t want a duplicate, so when I saw the Abbey shoulder bag in navy for an amazing price, I snagged it. It arrived today. I love red and wear denim a lot, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596857
> View attachment 5596856
> View attachment 5596855


These are all gorgeous bags.


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thinking today about changing tastes when it comes to bag styles....  I don't know if it's the result of two years of the pandemic and preferring hands-free bag carrying options, or if it's something else, but I have been choosing crossbody or long shoulder bags (chain strap and leather strap) over my top handle flap bags.  To clarify, I still love my top handle flap bags, but the urge to add any more in that style has sort of died down.  Maybe it's a temporary phase?





whateve said:


> I don't know if it is temporary. When I joined the forum 12 years ago, all I wanted were shoulder bags. When bags came with a crossbody strap, I took it off. The last year or two, I've been carrying mostly crossbody bags.





Purses & Perfumes said:


> So the change occurred in the last year or two.  Do you think it was because of the pandemic?  I wonder if we just got accustomed to using crossbody bags these last two years, and having now become comfortable with the crossbody style, prefer them over other styles?  Just pondering here...





JVSXOXO said:


> I’ve also turned to crossbodies over the past couple of years over larger shoulder bags and I haven’t looked back! I used to have a couple of small crossbody bags that I’d change into on weekends or for outings where I needed something smaller, but now my everyday bags tend to be smaller and having the option to go hands-free is essential for shopping (I never put my bag in the cart) and family outings.
> 
> Most of my newest acquisitions have both a crossbody strap and top handle, and 2 of them are flap bags as well. So that combination is out there if you’re looking for it!





BowieFan1971 said:


> Never was into crossbody bags…they wrinkle your clothes and make them lay wrong. The pandemic did nothing to change that.





JVSXOXO said:


> Yes, it’s a good way to avoid getting germs on our bags, but I also see so many women walking away from their shopping carts with their purses wide open, so for me it’s a matter of security as well.
> 
> And yes, I NEED a back slip pocket for my phone! There are so many luxury bags that I like the look of but hesitate to buy (Gucci Marmont with top handle, Chloe Mini Marcie, Mulberry Mini Alexa) because they don’t have them. Like what is the aversion?! Not having that feature can be a deal breaker for me. My Edie Top Handle Satchel doesn’t have a slip pocket but it has 2 main compartments - the back has a zipper that I never use and the front is essentially open with a small piece on the top that you can snap shut. So I can easily access my phone in that bag. But with flap bags it’s more work to get to my phone without a slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 5597250





Purses & Perfumes said:


> I find that with zip closures, I usually only zip half the way unless I am in a crowded place.  I agree with you that it's nice to have bags in some different shapes and styles.
> 
> Although I really appreciate having a back pocket on a purse, for me, the absence of a back pocket is not necessarily a deal breaker.  Some of my purse purchases are not practical --  for instance, if I like the color or shape or some other feature overall, I do sometimes overlook some practical details.  I think it also depends on what I am using the bag for.  If I am running a bunch of errands, I definitely prefer not having to keep opening the flap for my phone, and the pocket comes in really handy.  But if I am just having a relaxed lunch with a friend, the outside pocket becomes less important.
> Overall though, an outside pocket for a phone is a very nice feature to have.





msd_bags said:


> I guess I am one of those who got more into crossbody bags because of the pandemic.  During the pandemic when we can already go out (of the house), it was as if those outings were very temporary — maybe just to buy important stuff, go to the office but on shorter hours, etc.  Hence, I tended to reach for my pre-covid “errand” bags, which are crossbody bags.
> 
> On the question of @dcooney4 regarding knock around bags, I guess that will be my Tumi small crossbody nylon bag, which I seem to have forgotten the style name. (The pandemic has definitely slowed me down on the bag front.)


I’m interested in your crossbody discussion because I love crossbodies. 
For me, they became my bag of choice when my DDs were born. At the time I was very into Radley. I had a quilted leather shoulder bag I used for work and 2 lovely top handle Radley small totes. They were totally impractical when my babies were small as I had no free hands. Nappy bags were so functional but I eventually bought a black quilted fabric and beige leather Radley bag that could be carried too handle or worn crossbody on a wide webbing strap. I loved that bag! It was so comfortable, hugely practical, could hold a nappy and a change of clothes for both DDs if very carefully packed (they are very closely spaced) and could be worn or hung off my pushchair (does that translate as stroller?). I wore it for years and it eventually became my knock around/holiday bag until DH broke it - long story. But I haven’t looked back with crossbodies and couldn’t be without this style. 

The pandemic only changed things for me briefly. Educational institutions closed very temporarily but we were back up looking after Key worker children and quickly I was out the house again. I didn’t go into shops as we got delivery and I wore my Mulberry cara mini backpack continually for walking with friends in 2020 once that was allowed and I didn’t put it down. I bought my Coach Signature canvas tote for work so it was wipeable. As I worked continuously out of the house, I stopped fearing germs as you can’t function like that although my profession not being offered vaccinations ahead of our age groups really annoyed me and still does (I’m not quite old enough to get a booster this year). It took me 29 months to catch Covid despite all this which is little short of a miracle. 

I do love a phone pocket on the back but very few of my bags have this feature so it’s not a sticking point for me. It’s especially helping in a small bag. I wear coats a lot of the year and my favourite casual brand Barbour all have a chest height zip pocket inside where I often put my phone.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yippee, the good vibes you all sent did help! My bag arrived and is beautiful. Even though the seller accepted my 30% off lowball (after she had reduced the bag herself before) it was a bit on the expensive side for me. Still, to me this is a classic and the quality is amazing.
> 
> Please meet my new 2009 black Dior Mitzah in the medium size
> 
> View attachment 5598095
> 
> She is in almost immaculate condition and smells gorgeous! DS kept pressing his nose into the side gussets telling me this was cocaine for the thrifty, so addictive!


Fabulous! I’m with DH, I love the smell of incredible leather! If a bag smells of that it gets me big time! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I love to see all your knock around bags!
> Mine is currently the medium Dior Flight bag. It´s so easy to use and doesn´t mind actually being used.
> 
> View attachment 5598096
> 
> 
> 
> It´s only downside is, that is it open top. I had been considering getting a bigger version with a closed top, actually bought it, but then had the purchase cancelled. In the end I´m fine with this outcome. The bag does not have to be bigger. I will try and figure out some sort of top closure to add to my bag organizer.


Lovely bag! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you!!! I haven´t worn her yet as she only just arrived, but am sure that I will get a lot of wear out of her. I´m currently making a bag organizer.
> 
> OK, *confession time*: I might (again I can´t be sure until it´s shipped and actually has arrived) have bought another version of the same bag... a quirky one my DS encouraged me to go for when he saw the picture.
> With this plus another non designer bag which currently is somewhere in transit limbo, because the seller got my postcode wrong and a collector´s piece wallet I bought *I´m now on ban island*!


Good luck! I find that ban island is a very small destination that just doesn’t hold me as well as it should.  


cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5598112
> 
> Love at first sight! Candy apple Trailer Trash medium wallet, 2001.
> It´s definetely not perfect (which was very clearly reflected in the price), but not worse than many other pieces from this collection I have. The patent does crack, always!
> 
> View attachment 5598110
> View attachment 5598111


Lovely red wallet!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I can’t believe I am saying this but I think I need a small Crossbody that is a neutral and more elegant but not with a chain strap. I thought my Tory Burch would work but the strap hurts if I wear it to long . I have a teal bag but it doesn’t go with the clothes I will pack . My tan Ralph Lauren would work but has no real closure and the delicate suede lining could get ruined in rain. Most of my small Crossbody bags are open top or more rugged looking or Nylon. I do have a black leather bag with a wide strap that is fun but not crazy about it.
> 
> View attachment 5592159



Late t the party but ongoing: It's a shame your TB has un uncomfortable strap, it looks so versatile otherwise. Isn't there anyway of changing or adding to the strap?


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> It has been a rough few days here. Just canceled my trip to London again. My husband is having some serious health issues. So I have to say I love coming here as it takes my mind off the stress . I had finally decided to take my nylon bag and my mulberry woc. Lol



I am so sorry


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Lately, it’s one of these two:
> View attachment 5596832
> View attachment 5596833
> 
> The black one is the Coach Chaise. It’s my most used of my bag buys this year.
> The taupe one is the MJ Maverick.



Loving the Coach!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I don’t think I have a particular knock around bag. I do have bags I consider more casual so would wear with shorts and tees for errands.
> 
> For summer, I reach for the Gucci Abbey tote and the Minkoff feed bag (like the H Evie PM). I love the Abbey tote so much, but don’t want a duplicate, so when I saw the Abbey shoulder bag in navy for an amazing price, I snagged it. It arrived today. I love red and wear denim a lot, so…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596857
> View attachment 5596856
> View attachment 5596855




Gucci sig-print in the Summer is perfect


----------



## Katinahat

Sorry I was MIA for a few days. I think I’ve caught up. Being back at work has me exhausted. I’m straight back into dealing with very high level cases of supporting families which paired with my insomnia is challenging. One week back and I’m exhausted already. I’m adapting my meds as I slept better on the lower dose but it has to be a slow taper back to this which will take weeks and there’s no guarantee it will work plus it means I’m getting less meds to help with my symptoms. While I’m currently quite well, it’s very hard to stay positive and not worry when so tired and aware of how easy it is to slide into a very bad place. I’m turning to sugar to boost my mood and my energy but its not a healthy approach for body or mind and my weight keeps going up. Vicious circle! I even had to buy some new trousers for work as being a pear that’s the part of me which gets bigger fast and everything was a bit tight. Two functional pairs of navy and black trousers and I found a fun royal blue suit. It’s lovely but knowing I got it because I feel heavy and my other suits are tight isn’t making me feel positive. Here’s the suit which should pair nicely with a black work bag or perhaps the sea blue Bayswater Tote. It’s slightly brighter blue IRL. 



It’s the weekend at least! Hopefully it will be dry and I can find somewhere nice to walk the dog. I need to get back into positive self-care such as yoga, journaling and meditation as they’ve all slipped and I didn’t manage to run at all this week after work. Our challenges start tomorrow and I’m sure that kind of fun counts as self-care too!

I hope everyone else is well. Special thoughts to @dcooney4 and DH.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yippee, the good vibes you all sent did help! My bag arrived and is beautiful. Even though the seller accepted my 30% off lowball (after she had reduced the bag herself before) it was a bit on the expensive side for me. Still, to me this is a classic and the quality is amazing.
> 
> Please meet my new 2009 black Dior Mitzah in the medium size
> 
> View attachment 5598095
> 
> She is in almost immaculate condition and smells gorgeous! DS kept pressing his nose into the side gussets telling me this was cocaine for the thrifty, so addictive!


Congratulations!


----------



## papertiger

I have been MIA too, but I have no exciting news or otherwise, no nice outfits to post, it has been ridiculously hot (for me) and haven't bought/sold anything.

DH went to Edinburgh, so perhaps bumped into @Katinahat. I'm sure he wouldn't impressed with his old MJ messenger. He went to see an old photographer friend and another couple that are on holiday, Fringe hopping. I didn't go because my immersion heater broke and I had to wait for a local handyman to take a look.

I am supposed to be on holiday, but I have so much work to catch-up on including work-related reading, house-wise the roof has been done but the back room still needs a lot of work. I don't think I am going to get any down-time this year.

Apart from that, my teeth are on my mind, trying to catch-up for appointments lost during the pandemic - 2 of my teeth cracked in the last couple of years due to bruxism. It's all getting hideously expensive. I did however make a bit of an effort and carried my Gucci woven leather and BTH basket to the dentist last week and Gucci Flora tote this.

@dcooney4 My rough and tumble bag is my Evie. Makes me think maybe I need another in Gold phw, instead of a new Gucci Blondie - but I am dithering - everything is so expensive and I already have so much.

@Cordeliere

*What do you pick first in getting dressed? The bag or something else? Always the outfit.* That has meant shorts and a vest for too long now because it's still warm (not like it was thank goodness). I wear a printed, tailored cotton shirt for town or work and a Summer bag (usually a tote) with a cross-body too sometimes.

*Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?* Depends on the outfit. A pop of colour will never be matched so it'll be 'free-standing'. I wear a lot of black (sometimes the only colour I can stomach) I will happily wear black bags too. Sometimes I hate black, but I will still usually be OK a black bag. I'm into oranges, tans and browns lately, still OK with a black bag but prefer something more summery like my Gucci Flora if not at work. I won't carry a floral or 'fun' type bag to work, my Hermes Bambou Garden Part is as frivolous as I go.

*Are you comfortable taking selfies?* Better than letting others take one, I would say I'm OK but still hate it.

*Have you ever tried sewing or alterations? Any tips?* Do you mean DIY or professional tailors? For DIY different material needs to be treated differently, some needs to be taught when sewing and some needs to be sewn as it hangs because of the cut/flow. I customise and repair, I don't scale-down or alter significantly.

I recently tea-dyed a never been worn Etro silk and sequin evening skirt. It has been hanging in my wardrobe for more than 10 years unworn. I took it from beige to a rich caramel.  It looks more decadent now and I can see me wearing it.


----------



## 880

Knock around bag

Dior mens saddle and 35 trim II can withstand heavy rain and emerge unscathed. Even more so than my nylon bags which get sodden and flaccid. Both can also be packed flat and squished

Dior around the world tapestry has surprisingly gone through rain and snow without discoloration
 (unlike that reported by owners of book totes). It’s almost too sturdy in that I had to manipulate the flap (and break the spine) in order to get in and out of the bag with ease. 

I have a BV metallic hobo that also has survived airline travel, weather, and can carry surprisingly heavy burdens (yes bottles of wine. 

My Loewe mini puzzle in off white pebbled leather also seems impervious to stains or the elements
and can be stuffed to the gills







@papertiger, a mouth guard or invisalyne can take care of bruxism. Also my dentist told me that my habit of eating frozen berries was as terrible as chewing ice cubes and caused mini fissures in teeth. So I had to stop.

I dye with black tea too 

@cowgirlsboots , love your new bag and your DS’s expression “cocaine for the thrifty” lol


----------



## msd_bags

880 said:


> Knock around bag
> 
> Dior mens saddle and 35 trim II can withstand heavy rain and emerge unscathed. Even more so than my nylon bags which get sodden and flaccid. Both can also be packed flat and squished
> 
> Dior around the world tapestry has surprisingly gone through rain and snow without discoloration
> (unlike that reported by owners of book totes). It’s almost too sturdy in that I had to manipulate the flap (and break the spine) in order to get in and out of the bag with ease.
> 
> I have a BV metallic hobo that also has survived airline travel, weather, and can carry surprisingly heavy burdens (yes bottles of wine.
> 
> My Loewe mini puzzle in off white pebbled leather also seems impervious to stains or the elements
> and can be stuffed to the gills
> 
> View attachment 5598309
> View attachment 5598312
> View attachment 5598317
> View attachment 5598318
> 
> 
> @papertiger, a mouth guard or invisalyne can take care of bruxism. Also my dentist told me that my habit of eating frozen berries was as terrible as chewing ice cubes and caused mini fissures in teeth. So I had to stop.
> 
> I dye with black tea too
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , love your new bag and your DS’s expression “cocaine for the thrifty” lol


As always, beautiful bags and outfits!  Even with knock around bags!


----------



## msd_bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yippee, the good vibes you all sent did help! My bag arrived and is beautiful. Even though the seller accepted my 30% off lowball (after she had reduced the bag herself before) it was a bit on the expensive side for me. Still, to me this is a classic and the quality is amazing.
> 
> Please meet my new 2009 black Dior Mitzah in the medium size
> 
> View attachment 5598095
> 
> She is in almost immaculate condition and smells gorgeous! DS kept pressing his nose into the side gussets telling me this was cocaine for the thrifty, so addictive!


This looks pristine!  Great buy and a beautiful bag!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Fabulous! I’m with DH, I love the smell of incredible leather! If a bag smells of that it gets me big time!
> 
> Lovely bag!
> 
> Good luck! I find that ban island is a very small destination that just doesn’t hold me as well as it should.
> 
> Lovely red wallet!


Ban Island needs taller, thicker walls to hold me too! LOL


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> I have been MIA too, but I have no exciting news or otherwise, no nice outfits to post, it has been ridiculously hot (for me) and haven't bought/sold anything.
> 
> DH went to Edinburgh, so perhaps bumped into @Katinahat. I'm sure he wouldn't impressed with his old MJ messenger. He went to see an old photographer friend and another couple that are on holiday, Fringe hopping. I didn't go because my immersion heater broke and I had to wait for a local handyman to take a look.
> 
> I am supposed to be on holiday, but I have so much work to catch-up on including work-related reading, house-wise the roof has been done but the back room still needs a lot of work. I don't think I am going to get any down-time this year.
> 
> Apart from that, my teeth are on my mind, trying to catch-up for appointments lost during the pandemic - 2 of my teeth cracked in the last couple of years due to bruxism. It's all getting hideously expensive. I did however make a bit of an effort and carried my Gucci woven leather and BTH basket to the dentist last week and Gucci Flora tote this.
> 
> @dcooney4 My rough and tumble bag is my Evie. Makes me think maybe I need another in Gold phw, instead of a new Gucci Blondie - but I am dithering - everything is so expensive and I already have so much.
> 
> @Cordeliere
> 
> *What do you pick first in getting dressed? The bag or something else? Always the outfit.* That has meant shorts and a vest for too long now because it's still warm (not like it was thank goodness). I wear a printed, tailored cotton shirt for town or work and a Summer bag (usually a tote) with a cross-body too sometimes.
> 
> *Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?* Depends on the outfit. A pop of colour will never be matched so it'll be 'free-standing'. I wear a lot of black (sometimes the only colour I can stomach) I will happily wear black bags too. Sometimes I hate black, but I will still usually be OK a black bag. I'm into oranges, tans and browns lately, still OK with a black bag but prefer something more summery like my Gucci Flora if not at work. I won't carry a floral or 'fun' type bag to work, my Hermes Bambou Garden Part is as frivolous as I go.
> 
> *Are you comfortable taking selfies?* Better than letting others take one, I would say I'm OK but still hate it.
> 
> *Have you ever tried sewing or alterations? Any tips?* Do you mean DIY or professional tailors? For DIY different material needs to be treated differently, some needs to be taught when sewing and some needs to be sewn as it hangs because of the cut/flow. I customise and repair, I don't scale-down or alter significantly.
> 
> I recently tea-dyed a never been worn Etro silk and sequin evening skirt. It has been hanging in my wardrobe for more than 10 years unworn. I took it from beige to a rich caramel.  It looks more decadent now and I can see me wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5598281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598283


I love the Flora! I did NOT need to see that!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> I’m interested in your crossbody discussion because I love crossbodies.
> For me, they became my bag of choice when my DDs were born. At the time I was very into Radley. I had a quilted leather shoulder bag I used for work and 2 lovely top handle Radley small totes. They were totally impractical when my babies were small as I had no free hands. Nappy bags were so functional but I eventually bought a black quilted fabric and beige leather Radley bag that could be carried too handle or worn crossbody on a wide webbing strap. I loved that bag! It was so comfortable, hugely practical, could hold a nappy and a change of clothes for both DDs if very carefully packed (they are very closely spaced) and could be worn or hung off my pushchair (does that translate as stroller?). I wore it for years and it eventually became my knock around/holiday bag until DH broke it - long story. But I haven’t looked back with crossbodies and couldn’t be without this style.
> 
> The pandemic only changed things for me briefly. Educational institutions closed very temporarily but we were back up looking after Key worker children and quickly I was out the house again. I didn’t go into shops as we got delivery and I wore my Mulberry cara mini backpack continually for walking with friends in 2020 once that was allowed and I didn’t put it down. I bought my Coach Signature canvas tote for work so it was wipeable. As I worked continuously out of the house, I stopped fearing germs as you can’t function like that although my profession not being offered vaccinations ahead of our age groups really annoyed me and still does (I’m not quite old enough to get a booster this year). It took me 29 months to catch Covid despite all this which is little short of a miracle.
> 
> I do love a phone pocket on the back but very few of my bags have this feature so it’s not a sticking point for me. It’s especially helping in a small bag. I wear coats a lot of the year and my favourite casual brand Barbour all have a chest height zip pocket inside where I often put my phone.


Sounds like crossbody bags have been your go-to bags for a while.  It's always nice when we find a style that works well for us. 
Regarding coats, I find that when I wear a coat (which is at least about 6 months of the year here), I use the coat pockets for things like gloves, phone or even keys, and that reduces my dependence on a back pocket or even the necessity for a larger bag.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Yippee, the good vibes you all sent did help! My bag arrived and is beautiful. Even though the seller accepted my 30% off lowball (after she had reduced the bag herself before) it was a bit on the expensive side for me. Still, to me this is a classic and the quality is amazing.
> 
> Please meet my new 2009 black Dior Mitzah in the medium size
> 
> View attachment 5598095
> 
> She is in almost immaculate condition and smells gorgeous! DS kept pressing his nose into the side gussets telling me this was cocaine for the thrifty, so addictive!


Beautiful bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I have been MIA too, but I have no exciting news or otherwise, no nice outfits to post, it has been ridiculously hot (for me) and haven't bought/sold anything.
> 
> DH went to Edinburgh, so perhaps bumped into @Katinahat. I'm sure he wouldn't impressed with his old MJ messenger. He went to see an old photographer friend and another couple that are on holiday, Fringe hopping. I didn't go because my immersion heater broke and I had to wait for a local handyman to take a look.
> 
> I am supposed to be on holiday, but I have so much work to catch-up on including work-related reading, house-wise the roof has been done but the back room still needs a lot of work. I don't think I am going to get any down-time this year.
> 
> Apart from that, my teeth are on my mind, trying to catch-up for appointments lost during the pandemic - 2 of my teeth cracked in the last couple of years due to bruxism. It's all getting hideously expensive. I did however make a bit of an effort and carried my Gucci woven leather and BTH basket to the dentist last week and Gucci Flora tote this.
> 
> @dcooney4 My rough and tumble bag is my Evie. Makes me think maybe I need another in Gold phw, instead of a new Gucci Blondie - but I am dithering - everything is so expensive and I already have so much.
> 
> @Cordeliere
> 
> *What do you pick first in getting dressed? The bag or something else? Always the outfit.* That has meant shorts and a vest for too long now because it's still warm (not like it was thank goodness). I wear a printed, tailored cotton shirt for town or work and a Summer bag (usually a tote) with a cross-body too sometimes.
> 
> *Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?* Depends on the outfit. A pop of colour will never be matched so it'll be 'free-standing'. I wear a lot of black (sometimes the only colour I can stomach) I will happily wear black bags too. Sometimes I hate black, but I will still usually be OK a black bag. I'm into oranges, tans and browns lately, still OK with a black bag but prefer something more summery like my Gucci Flora if not at work. I won't carry a floral or 'fun' type bag to work, my Hermes Bambou Garden Part is as frivolous as I go.
> 
> *Are you comfortable taking selfies?* Better than letting others take one, I would say I'm OK but still hate it.
> 
> *Have you ever tried sewing or alterations? Any tips?* Do you mean DIY or professional tailors? For DIY different material needs to be treated differently, some needs to be taught when sewing and some needs to be sewn as it hangs because of the cut/flow. I customise and repair, I don't scale-down or alter significantly.
> 
> I recently tea-dyed a never been worn Etro silk and sequin evening skirt. It has been hanging in my wardrobe for more than 10 years unworn. I took it from beige to a rich caramel.  It looks more decadent now and I can see me wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5598281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598283


Wonderful to see you back @papertiger. I’m sorry you are not getting any downtime on your time off.  Teeth problems are my dread as I have awful teeth. Genetics, mistreatment and my love of Coca-Cola all playing a part! I love the bags you’ve posted. I am fairly sure I saw an Evie last week in a tan sort of colour? Fabulous bag. Love your other bags too. Very summery!


880 said:


> Knock around bag
> 
> Dior mens saddle and 35 trim II can withstand heavy rain and emerge unscathed. Even more so than my nylon bags which get sodden and flaccid. Both can also be packed flat and squished
> 
> Dior around the world tapestry has surprisingly gone through rain and snow without discoloration
> (unlike that reported by owners of book totes). It’s almost too sturdy in that I had to manipulate the flap (and break the spine) in order to get in and out of the bag with ease.
> 
> I have a BV metallic hobo that also has survived airline travel, weather, and can carry surprisingly heavy burdens (yes bottles of wine.
> 
> My Loewe mini puzzle in off white pebbled leather also seems impervious to stains or the elements
> and can be stuffed to the gills
> 
> View attachment 5598309
> View attachment 5598312
> View attachment 5598317
> View attachment 5598318
> 
> 
> @papertiger, a mouth guard or invisalyne can take care of bruxism. Also my dentist told me that my habit of eating frozen berries was as terrible as chewing ice cubes and caused mini fissures in teeth. So I had to stop.
> 
> I dye with black tea too
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , love your new bag and your DS’s expression “cocaine for the thrifty” lol


@880 you always look so good in your selfies. I admire your style and confidence as well as your bags! What make are your lovely trainers/sneakers? And that long dress is stunning.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Sounds like crossbody bags have been your go-to bags for a while.  It's always nice when we find a style that works well for us.
> Regarding coats, I find that when I wear a coat (which is at least about 6 months of the year here), I use the coat pockets for things like gloves, phone or even keys, and that reduces my dependence on a back pocket or even the necessity for a larger bag.
> 
> Beautiful bag!  Enjoy!


Definitely it has been. I should have added that I’m fairly short and wear my casual crossbodies long, definitely below the hip, as I like the look and feel that way. They don’t tend to wrinkle clothing that way. Sounds like you get similar wear out of coats as I do. I have coats for different seasons wearing winter ones from about October to March and lighter weight options through the warmer months.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> Wonderful to see you back @papertiger. I’m sorry you are not getting any downtime on your time off.  Teeth problems are my dread as I have awful teeth. Genetics, mistreatment and my love of Coca-Cola all playing a part! I love the bags you’ve posted. I am fairly sure I saw an Evie last week in a tan sort of colour? Fabulous bag. Love your other bags too. Very summery!
> 
> @880 you always look so good in your selfies. I admire your style and confidence as well as your bags! What make are your lovely trainers/sneakers? And that long dress is stunning.
> 
> Definitely it has been. I should have added that I’m fairly short and wear my casual crossbodies long, definitely below the hip, as I like the look and feel that way. They don’t tend to wrinkle clothing that way. Sounds like you get similar wear out of coats as I do. I have coats for different seasons wearing winter ones from about October to March and lighter weight options through the warmer months.


Thank you so much. Sneakers are golden goose (hi star) brand from 2020.  They are available at different retailers and also sometimes go on sale.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Sorry I was MIA for a few days. I think I’ve caught up. Being back at work has me exhausted. I’m straight back into dealing with very high level cases of supporting families which paired with my insomnia is challenging. One week back and I’m exhausted already. I’m adapting my meds as I slept better on the lower dose but it has to be a slow taper back to this which will take weeks and there’s no guarantee it will work plus it means I’m getting less meds to help with my symptoms. While I’m currently quite well, it’s very hard to stay positive and not worry when so tired and aware of how easy it is to slide into a very bad place. I’m turning to sugar to boost my mood and my energy but its not a healthy approach for body or mind and my weight keeps going up. Vicious circle! I even had to buy some new trousers for work as being a pear that’s the part of me which gets bigger fast and everything was a bit tight. Two functional pairs of navy and black trousers and I found a fun royal blue suit. It’s lovely but knowing I got it because I feel heavy and my other suits are tight isn’t making me feel positive. Here’s the suit which should pair nicely with a black work bag or perhaps the sea blue Bayswater Tote. It’s slightly brighter blue IRL.
> View attachment 5598286
> 
> 
> It’s the weekend at least! Hopefully it will be dry and I can find somewhere nice to walk the dog. I need to get back into positive self-care such as yoga, journaling and meditation as they’ve all slipped and I didn’t manage to run at all this week after work. Our challenges start tomorrow and I’m sure that kind of fun counts as self-care too!
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. Special thoughts to @dcooney4 and DH.


Dear @Katinahat , I´m sorry work rolled over you like an avalanche and left you shattered! Just a smallish consolation: it works the same way for some students- DS is one of them. Two weeks of school, some not too nice new teachers and he is out of order. This hardcore nightowl kid wanted to go to bed at 1 am last night??? On a Friday night??? Usually he´d have been up until at least 4am. 
I added a countdown to the next school holidays to his daily school planner... 

Please forget the reason for buying your new suit! It´s so nice! What a great colour! Enjoy it! Shine!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Good luck! I find that ban island is a very small destination that just doesn’t hold me as well as it should.





BowieFan1971 said:


> Ban Island needs taller, thicker walls to hold me too! LOL


I think it would have to be like Azkaban prison including the dementors to actually make me stay for long... and I´d definetely have to delete all apps and notifications that always tend to suck me into browsing.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Sorry I was MIA for a few days. I think I’ve caught up. Being back at work has me exhausted. I’m straight back into dealing with very high level cases of supporting families which paired with my insomnia is challenging. One week back and I’m exhausted already. I’m adapting my meds as I slept better on the lower dose but it has to be a slow taper back to this which will take weeks and there’s no guarantee it will work plus it means I’m getting less meds to help with my symptoms. While I’m currently quite well, it’s very hard to stay positive and not worry when so tired and aware of how easy it is to slide into a very bad place. I’m turning to sugar to boost my mood and my energy but its not a healthy approach for body or mind and my weight keeps going up. Vicious circle! I even had to buy some new trousers for work as being a pear that’s the part of me which gets bigger fast and everything was a bit tight. Two functional pairs of navy and black trousers and I found a fun royal blue suit. It’s lovely but knowing I got it because I feel heavy and my other suits are tight isn’t making me feel positive. Here’s the suit which should pair nicely with a black work bag or perhaps the sea blue Bayswater Tote. It’s slightly brighter blue IRL.
> View attachment 5598286
> 
> 
> It’s the weekend at least! Hopefully it will be dry and I can find somewhere nice to walk the dog. I need to get back into positive self-care such as yoga, journaling and meditation as they’ve all slipped and I didn’t manage to run at all this week after work. Our challenges start tomorrow and I’m sure that kind of fun counts as self-care too!
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. Special thoughts to @dcooney4 and DH.


Love the color of the suit.
I second what @cowgirlsboots said. Forget why you bought the clothes & enjoy. Try to work on self care & giving yourself some grace.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Sorry I was MIA for a few days. I think I’ve caught up. Being back at work has me exhausted. I’m straight back into dealing with very high level cases of supporting families which paired with my insomnia is challenging. One week back and I’m exhausted already. I’m adapting my meds as I slept better on the lower dose but it has to be a slow taper back to this which will take weeks and there’s no guarantee it will work plus it means I’m getting less meds to help with my symptoms. While I’m currently quite well, it’s very hard to stay positive and not worry when so tired and aware of how easy it is to slide into a very bad place. I’m turning to sugar to boost my mood and my energy but its not a healthy approach for body or mind and my weight keeps going up. Vicious circle! I even had to buy some new trousers for work as being a pear that’s the part of me which gets bigger fast and everything was a bit tight. Two functional pairs of navy and black trousers and I found a fun royal blue suit. It’s lovely but knowing I got it because I feel heavy and my other suits are tight isn’t making me feel positive. Here’s the suit which should pair nicely with a black work bag or perhaps the sea blue Bayswater Tote. It’s slightly brighter blue IRL.
> View attachment 5598286
> 
> 
> It’s the weekend at least! Hopefully it will be dry and I can find somewhere nice to walk the dog. I need to get back into positive self-care such as yoga, journaling and meditation as they’ve all slipped and I didn’t manage to run at all this week after work. Our challenges start tomorrow and I’m sure that kind of fun counts as self-care too!
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. Special thoughts to @dcooney4 and DH.


I love the suit! You could always pair it with a brighter colored scarf on the days you are feeling the most “blah.” I do that…it’s fake it till you make it! And as silly as it sounds, smile, even if you don’t mean it or want to. The act of smiling releases endorphins, the “feel good” hormone. And it prompts others to smile, making them feel better. Which makes them nicer (typically).


----------



## Katinahat

880 said:


> Thank you so much. Sneakers are golden goose (hi star) brand from 2020.  They are available at different retailers and also sometimes go on sale.


Thanks. They look great. I’ll have to see if I can find them in the UK.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Dear @Katinahat , I´m sorry work rolled over you like an avalanche and left you shattered! Just a smallish consolation: it works the same way for some students- DS is one of them. Two weeks of school, some not too nice new teachers and he is out of order. This hardcore nightowl kid wanted to go to bed at 1 am last night??? On a Friday night??? Usually he´d have been up until at least 4am.
> I added a countdown to the next school holidays to his daily school planner...
> 
> Please forget the reason for buying your new suit! It´s so nice! What a great colour! Enjoy it! Shine!


Thanks, that’s so kind. I’m sure you are right about the children. Im sorry to hear DS is finding it hard too. I hope some sleep restored him. I think it’s the getting up early as much as anything as I’m meant to be there by 8am. That’s not easy if I don’t fall asleep until 4am.



cowgirlsboots said:


> I think it would have to be like Azkaban prison including the dementors to actually make me stay for long... and I´d definetely have to delete all apps and notifications that always tend to suck me into browsing.


This is so funny!


baghabitz34 said:


> Love the color of the suit.
> I second what @cowgirlsboots said. Forget why you bought the clothes & enjoy. Try to work on self care & giving yourself some grace.


Thanks, you are right! Its a lovely suit. It’s not like I’m huge - just bigger. I need to try to eat healthier and exercise more if I can as even a few pounds to get back into my healthy weight range would make all the difference. I’m not very good at self compassion but I’m trying.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the suit! You could always pair it with a brighter colored scarf on the days you are feeling the most “blah.” I do that…it’s fake it till you make it! And as silly as it sounds, smile, even if you don’t mean it or want to. The act of smiling releases endorphins, the “feel good” hormone. And it prompts others to smile, making them feel better. Which makes them nicer (typically).


Thanks, that’s so helpful and definitely an approach I use at work. No one would know how I’m feeling except perhaps my line manager as we are also close friends. I’ll see what else I can do to get those endorphins going.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> *2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
> 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
> 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
> 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
> 25 Sept - totes
> 2 Oct - satchels
> 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 16 Oct - shoulder bags
> 23 Oct - bucket bags
> 30 Oct - clutches
> 6 Nov - backpacks
> 13 Nov - bags that don’t count
> 20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes
> 27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories
> 4 Dec - bag storage
> 11 Dec - SLGs
> 18 Dec - charms
> 
> Challenges:
> Sept - bags in different locations
> Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags
> Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
> Dec - use the bag.*


Just a reminder that our first challenge starts today whenever your Sunday 28th August starts with all the time differences. The first date is wrong on the list.

It’s Brand Showcase A-F. So, if there is a brand in that group that you are particularly into we’d love to see you participating any time this week. Just to hear what attracted you initially and keeps your interest etc. Feel free to share some pictures too if you wish.

Over to you with Aspinals, Balenciaga, Chanel, Dior, and Fendi amongst many others! Has anyone got an E? ?


----------



## baghabitz34

I will start. First up, Arayla:


This is the Jett satchel. I think I first of the brand from an article on the PurseBlog about 10 upcoming brands (something like that) 5 or 6 years ago. I love the thick leather & the rivets. I don’t like that it wants to slouch. So when I carry it, I use an organizer to keep the bag more upright.
Hard to see, since it’s black, but I usually use my black Rexy charm with the bag.


----------



## baghabitz34

Next up, Aspinal of London. I have two.



The top one is the large Lottie in the black quilted leather. The bottom is the Henley tote in the small size. I first heard of AoL through some Youtubers. I bought the Lottie last year when they were having a promotion. Love the bag & find it a great size - big enough for day but small enough to take to dinner. Satisfied my desire for a nice, quilted handbag.
I’ve been looking for a raffia bag for a while. But I didn’t want to spend $$$$ since it’s a seasonal bag for me. AoL released a resort collection earlier this year, and it had the Henley tote. Glad I got the small size, since it’s definitely not small. I do wish the strap drop was a little longer. I can fit them over my not-so-skinny arms, but it feels more comfortable crook of the arm or hand carried.
Looking to add another AoL bag in the future.


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yippee, the good vibes you all sent did help! My bag arrived and is beautiful. Even though the seller accepted my 30% off lowball (after she had reduced the bag herself before) it was a bit on the expensive side for me. Still, to me this is a classic and the quality is amazing.
> 
> Please meet my new 2009 black Dior Mitzah in the medium size
> 
> View attachment 5598095
> 
> She is in almost immaculate condition and smells gorgeous! DS kept pressing his nose into the side gussets telling me this was cocaine for the thrifty, so addictive!


Your bag is beautiful and your son has so much personality.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Sorry I was MIA for a few days. I think I’ve caught up. Being back at work has me exhausted. I’m straight back into dealing with very high level cases of supporting families which paired with my insomnia is challenging. One week back and I’m exhausted already. I’m adapting my meds as I slept better on the lower dose but it has to be a slow taper back to this which will take weeks and there’s no guarantee it will work plus it means I’m getting less meds to help with my symptoms. While I’m currently quite well, it’s very hard to stay positive and not worry when so tired and aware of how easy it is to slide into a very bad place. I’m turning to sugar to boost my mood and my energy but its not a healthy approach for body or mind and my weight keeps going up. Vicious circle! I even had to buy some new trousers for work as being a pear that’s the part of me which gets bigger fast and everything was a bit tight. Two functional pairs of navy and black trousers and I found a fun royal blue suit. It’s lovely but knowing I got it because I feel heavy and my other suits are tight isn’t making me feel positive. Here’s the suit which should pair nicely with a black work bag or perhaps the sea blue Bayswater Tote. It’s slightly brighter blue IRL.
> View attachment 5598286
> 
> 
> It’s the weekend at least! Hopefully it will be dry and I can find somewhere nice to walk the dog. I need to get back into positive self-care such as yoga, journaling and meditation as they’ve all slipped and I didn’t manage to run at all this week after work. Our challenges start tomorrow and I’m sure that kind of fun counts as self-care too!
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. Special thoughts to @dcooney4 and DH.


Love, love, love the royal blue suit.


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> Next up, Aspinal of London. I have two.
> View attachment 5598974
> View attachment 5598975
> 
> The top one is the large Lottie in the black quilted leather. The bottom is the Henley tote in the small size. I first heard of AoL through some Youtubers. I bought the Lottie last year when they were having a promotion. Love the bag & find it a great size - big enough for day but small enough to take to dinner. Satisfied my desire for a nice, quilted handbag.
> I’ve been looking for a raffia bag for a while. But I didn’t want to spend $$$$ since it’s a seasonal bag for me. AoL released a resort collection earlier this year, and it had the Henley tote. Glad I got the small size, since it’s definitely not small. I do wish the strap drop was a little longer. I can fit them over my not-so-skinny arms, but it feels more comfortable crook of the arm or hand carried.
> Looking to add another AoL bag in the future.


Unfamiliar with Aspinal of London.  Thanks for sharing.   Congrats on getting a raffia bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the suit! You could always pair it with a brighter colored scarf on the days you are feeling the most “blah.” I do that…it’s fake it till you make it! And as silly as it sounds, smile, even if you don’t mean it or want to. The act of smiling releases endorphins, the “feel good” hormone. And it prompts others to smile, making them feel better. Which makes them nicer (typically).


There was a child in the airport who really looked me over probably because I was carrying a purple pillow.  She gave me a nice smile and it made me feel good.   Made me think I should pass it on.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> I just might be your sista from another mista - I’m tall, thin-ish, with broad shoulders, fairly large ’girls’, not much of a waist and narrow hips - an inverted triangle. My legs are my best feature, and i will wear short(ish) dresses/skirts to show them off. I do ‘selfies’ for the SOTD, but I don’t own a full length mirror any longer and I’m not going to buy another.
> 
> I usually pick the clothes first - what is the weather, will I be home or at the office, do I have to go somewhere (grocery, doctor, shopping, lunch with a friend, etc), how do I feel? Those determined what I’ll wear. Then I consider my scarf and purse. Sometimes I’m lazy and just stay with the purse I carried the day before; the scarf depends on all the things that the clothes did - mostly what am I feeling.
> The bag is part of the outfit. I hate looking at the Stylebook app and thinking “Ugh - I should have carried X,Y, or Z instead.”
> My sewing machine is broken, and I haven’t been motivated to take it in - so it’s hand sewing only right now.


Can't think of anybody I would rather be sista(s) with.


----------



## Cordeliere

More bags said:


> @Cordeliere you look stunning in the photo you posted - great scarf, CDC, Kelly, and tonal outfit.
> Re: your questions, I’m terrible at taking outfit selfies because it is not something I practice doing. I get lots of things altered, as I’m petite and most dressier, finer construction things fit better with alterations (like jackets and dress pants). As for getting dressed, it’s purpose, weather and mood. For example, tomorrow I’m taking a kiddo to the dentist early in my work day, so I’ll bring a tote (Garden Party) to toss in a book and notebook to occupy me while I wait for the little guy. I’ll plan an outfit around the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cowgirlsboots you look gorgeous in the dress! Way to go, you’re very talented.
> 
> @880 both you and your husband have beautifully curated closets!
> 
> @Katinahat thank you for organizing the challenges and weekly schedule for the remainder of the year. I am looking forward to the discussions and eye candy!


I can relate to what @Katinahat said about posting here makes her feel better.   I really appreciate your kind words about my outfit.   They make me feel good.  Thanks.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> It has been a rough few days here. Just canceled my trip to London again. My husband is having some serious health issues.* So I have to say I love coming here as it takes my mind off the stress *. I had finally decided to take my nylon bag and my mulberry woc. Lol


So true.  
Take care of yourself.
Your backpack is cute.  It is a smile in leather.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I have been MIA too, but I have no exciting news or otherwise, no nice outfits to post, it has been ridiculously hot (for me) and haven't bought/sold anything.
> 
> DH went to Edinburgh, so perhaps bumped into @Katinahat. I'm sure he wouldn't impressed with his old MJ messenger. He went to see an old photographer friend and another couple that are on holiday, Fringe hopping. I didn't go because my immersion heater broke and I had to wait for a local handyman to take a look.
> 
> I am supposed to be on holiday, but I have so much work to catch-up on including work-related reading, house-wise the roof has been done but the back room still needs a lot of work. I don't think I am going to get any down-time this year.
> 
> Apart from that, my teeth are on my mind, trying to catch-up for appointments lost during the pandemic - 2 of my teeth cracked in the last couple of years due to bruxism. It's all getting hideously expensive. I did however make a bit of an effort and carried my Gucci woven leather and BTH basket to the dentist last week and Gucci Flora tote this.
> 
> @dcooney4 My rough and tumble bag is my Evie. Makes me think maybe I need another in Gold phw, instead of a new Gucci Blondie - but I am dithering - everything is so expensive and I already have so much.
> 
> @Cordeliere
> 
> *What do you pick first in getting dressed? The bag or something else? Always the outfit.* That has meant shorts and a vest for too long now because it's still warm (not like it was thank goodness). I wear a printed, tailored cotton shirt for town or work and a Summer bag (usually a tote) with a cross-body too sometimes.
> 
> *Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?* Depends on the outfit. A pop of colour will never be matched so it'll be 'free-standing'. I wear a lot of black (sometimes the only colour I can stomach) I will happily wear black bags too. Sometimes I hate black, but I will still usually be OK a black bag. I'm into oranges, tans and browns lately, still OK with a black bag but prefer something more summery like my Gucci Flora if not at work. I won't carry a floral or 'fun' type bag to work, my Hermes Bambou Garden Part is as frivolous as I go.
> 
> *Are you comfortable taking selfies?* Better than letting others take one, I would say I'm OK but still hate it.
> 
> *Have you ever tried sewing or alterations? Any tips?* Do you mean DIY or professional tailors? For DIY different material needs to be treated differently, some needs to be taught when sewing and some needs to be sewn as it hangs because of the cut/flow. I customise and repair, I don't scale-down or alter significantly.
> 
> I recently tea-dyed a never been worn Etro silk and sequin evening skirt. It has been hanging in my wardrobe for more than 10 years unworn. I took it from beige to a rich caramel.  It looks more decadent now and I can see me wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5598281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598283


From one MIA to another, welcome back.  I had noticed your absence.  Glad it was only temporary.   Hard to catch up, huh?


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> Knock around bag
> 
> Dior mens saddle and 35 trim II can withstand heavy rain and emerge unscathed. Even more so than my nylon bags which get sodden and flaccid. Both can also be packed flat and squished
> 
> Dior around the world tapestry has surprisingly gone through rain and snow without discoloration
> (unlike that reported by owners of book totes). It’s almost too sturdy in that I had to manipulate the flap (and break the spine) in order to get in and out of the bag with ease.
> 
> I have a BV metallic hobo that also has survived airline travel, weather, and can carry surprisingly heavy burdens (yes bottles of wine.
> 
> My Loewe mini puzzle in off white pebbled leather also seems impervious to stains or the elements
> and can be stuffed to the gills
> 
> View attachment 5598309
> View attachment 5598312
> View attachment 5598317
> View attachment 5598318
> 
> 
> @papertiger, a mouth guard or invisalyne can take care of bruxism. Also my dentist told me that my habit of eating frozen berries was as terrible as chewing ice cubes and caused mini fissures in teeth. So I had to stop.
> 
> I dye with black tea too
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , love your new bag and your DS’s expression “cocaine for the thrifty” lol


Love the white and black dress.  Beautiful.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> Next up, Aspinal of London. I have two.
> View attachment 5598974
> View attachment 5598975
> 
> The top one is the large Lottie in the black quilted leather. The bottom is the Henley tote in the small size. I first heard of AoL through some Youtubers. I bought the Lottie last year when they were having a promotion. Love the bag & find it a great size - big enough for day but small enough to take to dinner. Satisfied my desire for a nice, quilted handbag.
> I’ve been looking for a raffia bag for a while. But I didn’t want to spend $$$$ since it’s a seasonal bag for me. AoL released a resort collection earlier this year, and it had the Henley tote. Glad I got the small size, since it’s definitely not small. I do wish the strap drop was a little longer. I can fit them over my not-so-skinny arms, but it feels more comfortable crook of the arm or hand carried.
> Looking to add another AoL bag in the future.


Love both your As! 3 wonderful bags. I’m a Aspinals fan too but only bought my first bag from them this year. It’s the regular quilted Lottie like yours but mine is the smaller size and navy blue not black. I used to love going into their store in my city but unfortunately they closed most branches during the pandemic including they one.

I’ve had several of their phone cases which have been monogrammed in store at no extra cost and out lasted the phone. I’m certain that if I could see more of their bags IRL I’d buy more. What attracts me is the quality and style at the price point. The leather is very good. 

I’ve been look at their burgundy camera bag and Midi Mayfair. I think that interest was started by @Jereni?


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Knock around bag
> 
> Dior mens saddle and 35 trim II can withstand heavy rain and emerge unscathed. Even more so than my nylon bags which get sodden and flaccid. Both can also be packed flat and squished
> 
> Dior around the world tapestry has surprisingly gone through rain and snow without discoloration
> (unlike that reported by owners of book totes). It’s almost too sturdy in that I had to manipulate the flap (and break the spine) in order to get in and out of the bag with ease.
> 
> I have a BV metallic hobo that also has survived airline travel, weather, and can carry surprisingly heavy burdens (yes bottles of wine.
> 
> My Loewe mini puzzle in off white pebbled leather also seems impervious to stains or the elements
> and can be stuffed to the gills
> 
> View attachment 5598309
> View attachment 5598312
> View attachment 5598317
> View attachment 5598318
> 
> 
> @papertiger, a mouth guard or invisalyne can take care of bruxism. Also my dentist told me that my habit of eating frozen berries was as terrible as chewing ice cubes and caused mini fissures in teeth. So I had to stop.
> 
> I dye with black tea too
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , love your new bag and your DS’s expression “cocaine for the thrifty” lol



Loving that Trim. I almost bought a Barenia 35 but I couldn't ignore a stain right on the front. I always saw small ones and thought they looked too ladylike for me, the trick it def buy bigger.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Love both your As! 3 wonderful bags. I’m a Aspinals fan too but only bought my first bag from them this year. It’s the regular quilted Lottie like yours but mine is the smaller size and navy blue not black. I used to love going into their store in my city but unfortunately they closed most branches during the pandemic including they one.
> 
> I’ve had several of their phone cases which have been monogrammed in store at no extra cost and out lasted the phone. I’m certain that if I could see more of their bags IRL I’d buy more. What attracts me is the quality and style at the price point. The leather is very good.
> 
> I’ve been look at their burgundy camera bag and Midi Mayfair. I think that interest was started by @Jereni?
> 
> View attachment 5599040



I had a look in Selfridges. Looks like AoL may quite a few different manufacturers make bags and SLGs, so it would be prudent to look at them each individually.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yippee, the good vibes you all sent did help! My bag arrived and is beautiful. Even though the seller accepted my 30% off lowball (after she had reduced the bag herself before) it was a bit on the expensive side for me. Still, to me this is a classic and the quality is amazing.
> 
> Please meet my new 2009 black Dior Mitzah in the medium size
> 
> View attachment 5598095
> 
> She is in almost immaculate condition and smells gorgeous! DS kept pressing his nose into the side gussets telling me this was cocaine for the thrifty, so addictive!


This is lovely.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I’m interested in your crossbody discussion because I love crossbodies.
> For me, they became my bag of choice when my DDs were born. At the time I was very into Radley. I had a quilted leather shoulder bag I used for work and 2 lovely top handle Radley small totes. They were totally impractical when my babies were small as I had no free hands. Nappy bags were so functional but I eventually bought a black quilted fabric and beige leather Radley bag that could be carried too handle or worn crossbody on a wide webbing strap. I loved that bag! It was so comfortable, hugely practical, could hold a nappy and a change of clothes for both DDs if very carefully packed (they are very closely spaced) and could be worn or hung off my pushchair (does that translate as stroller?). I wore it for years and it eventually became my knock around/holiday bag until DH broke it - long story. But I haven’t looked back with crossbodies and couldn’t be without this style.
> 
> The pandemic only changed things for me briefly. Educational institutions closed very temporarily but we were back up looking after Key worker children and quickly I was out the house again. I didn’t go into shops as we got delivery and I wore my Mulberry cara mini backpack continually for walking with friends in 2020 once that was allowed and I didn’t put it down. I bought my Coach Signature canvas tote for work so it was wipeable. As I worked continuously out of the house, I stopped fearing germs as you can’t function like that although my profession not being offered vaccinations ahead of our age groups really annoyed me and still does (I’m not quite old enough to get a booster this year). It took me 29 months to catch Covid despite all this which is little short of a miracle.
> 
> I do love a phone pocket on the back but very few of my bags have this feature so it’s not a sticking point for me. It’s especially helping in a small bag. I wear coats a lot of the year and my favourite casual brand Barbour all have a chest height zip pocket inside where I often put my phone.


I love Barbour coats too.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Sorry I was MIA for a few days. I think I’ve caught up. Being back at work has me exhausted. I’m straight back into dealing with very high level cases of supporting families which paired with my insomnia is challenging. One week back and I’m exhausted already. I’m adapting my meds as I slept better on the lower dose but it has to be a slow taper back to this which will take weeks and there’s no guarantee it will work plus it means I’m getting less meds to help with my symptoms. While I’m currently quite well, it’s very hard to stay positive and not worry when so tired and aware of how easy it is to slide into a very bad place. I’m turning to sugar to boost my mood and my energy but its not a healthy approach for body or mind and my weight keeps going up. Vicious circle! I even had to buy some new trousers for work as being a pear that’s the part of me which gets bigger fast and everything was a bit tight. Two functional pairs of navy and black trousers and I found a fun royal blue suit. It’s lovely but knowing I got it because I feel heavy and my other suits are tight isn’t making me feel positive. Here’s the suit which should pair nicely with a black work bag or perhaps the sea blue Bayswater Tote. It’s slightly brighter blue IRL.
> View attachment 5598286
> 
> 
> It’s the weekend at least! Hopefully it will be dry and I can find somewhere nice to walk the dog. I need to get back into positive self-care such as yoga, journaling and meditation as they’ve all slipped and I didn’t manage to run at all this week after work. Our challenges start tomorrow and I’m sure that kind of fun counts as self-care too!
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. Special thoughts to @dcooney4 and DH.


Thank you! He is still in the hospital . So it has been hard to keep up. Today I stayed home and my kids went, so it is nice to read everyone’s thoughts on different bags.Takes my mind of all the stress for a little bit.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Knock around bag
> 
> Dior mens saddle and 35 trim II can withstand heavy rain and emerge unscathed. Even more so than my nylon bags which get sodden and flaccid. Both can also be packed flat and squished
> 
> Dior around the world tapestry has surprisingly gone through rain and snow without discoloration
> (unlike that reported by owners of book totes). It’s almost too sturdy in that I had to manipulate the flap (and break the spine) in order to get in and out of the bag with ease.
> 
> I have a BV metallic hobo that also has survived airline travel, weather, and can carry surprisingly heavy burdens (yes bottles of wine.
> 
> My Loewe mini puzzle in off white pebbled leather also seems impervious to stains or the elements
> and can be stuffed to the gills
> 
> View attachment 5598309
> View attachment 5598312
> View attachment 5598317
> View attachment 5598318
> 
> 
> @papertiger, a mouth guard or invisalyne can take care of bruxism. Also my dentist told me that my habit of eating frozen berries was as terrible as chewing ice cubes and caused mini fissures in teeth. So I had to stop.
> 
> I dye with black tea too
> 
> @cowgirlsboots , love your new bag and your DS’s expression “cocaine for the thrifty” lol


Love your style!


----------



## whateve

Something like 90% of my collection is in letters A - F. 
Balenciaga: 5
Henri Bendel: 3
Bottega Veneta: 2
Brighton: 1
Brahmin: 2
Coach: 28 non vintage, 22 vintage
Dooney & Bourke: 1
Fossil: 2

First up. Balenciagas, red one is club bag, two days, one velo and one mini pompon


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the color of the suit.
> I second what @cowgirlsboots said. Forget why you bought the clothes & enjoy. Try to work on self care & giving yourself some grace.


I agree! The suit is adorable!


----------



## whateve

Here are the Bendels. I got the red pink tote first but I wear the other two more.


----------



## whateve

Here are the Bottega Venetas. I used to have 4, now I'm down to my two favorites. The intrecciato is vintage but seemed new when I got it. I had no idea how much I would love cervo until I got the purple tote. I'd love to have more of these.


----------



## whateve

Brighton and Brahmin. I rarely carry the Brighton because it is too small but I love the novelty of it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Next up, Aspinal of London. I have two.
> View attachment 5598974
> View attachment 5598975
> 
> The top one is the large Lottie in the black quilted leather. The bottom is the Henley tote in the small size. I first heard of AoL through some Youtubers. I bought the Lottie last year when they were having a promotion. Love the bag & find it a great size - big enough for day but small enough to take to dinner. Satisfied my desire for a nice, quilted handbag.
> I’ve been looking for a raffia bag for a while. But I didn’t want to spend $$$$ since it’s a seasonal bag for me. AoL released a resort collection earlier this year, and it had the Henley tote. Glad I got the small size, since it’s definitely not small. I do wish the strap drop was a little longer. I can fit them over my not-so-skinny arms, but it feels more comfortable crook of the arm or hand carried.
> Looking to add another AoL bag in the future.


Beautiful bags!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here are the Bottega Venetas. I used to have 4, now I'm down to my two favorites. The intrecciato is vintage but seemed new when I got it. I had no idea how much I would love cervo until I got the purple tote. I'd love to have more of these.
> 
> View attachment 5599162


You just want to reach out and touch them because you know they are going feel wonderful.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I have been MIA too, but I have no exciting news or otherwise, no nice outfits to post, it has been ridiculously hot (for me) and haven't bought/sold anything.
> 
> DH went to Edinburgh, so perhaps bumped into @Katinahat. I'm sure he wouldn't impressed with his old MJ messenger. He went to see an old photographer friend and another couple that are on holiday, Fringe hopping. I didn't go because my immersion heater broke and I had to wait for a local handyman to take a look.
> 
> I am supposed to be on holiday, but I have so much work to catch-up on including work-related reading, house-wise the roof has been done but the back room still needs a lot of work. I don't think I am going to get any down-time this year.
> 
> Apart from that, my teeth are on my mind, trying to catch-up for appointments lost during the pandemic - 2 of my teeth cracked in the last couple of years due to bruxism. It's all getting hideously expensive. I did however make a bit of an effort and carried my Gucci woven leather and BTH basket to the dentist last week and Gucci Flora tote this.
> 
> @dcooney4 My rough and tumble bag is my Evie. Makes me think maybe I need another in Gold phw, instead of a new Gucci Blondie - but I am dithering - everything is so expensive and I already have so much.
> 
> @Cordeliere
> 
> *What do you pick first in getting dressed? The bag or something else? Always the outfit.* That has meant shorts and a vest for too long now because it's still warm (not like it was thank goodness). I wear a printed, tailored cotton shirt for town or work and a Summer bag (usually a tote) with a cross-body too sometimes.
> 
> *Do you consider a bag to be free standing or the best part of any outfit?* Depends on the outfit. A pop of colour will never be matched so it'll be 'free-standing'. I wear a lot of black (sometimes the only colour I can stomach) I will happily wear black bags too. Sometimes I hate black, but I will still usually be OK a black bag. I'm into oranges, tans and browns lately, still OK with a black bag but prefer something more summery like my Gucci Flora if not at work. I won't carry a floral or 'fun' type bag to work, my Hermes Bambou Garden Part is as frivolous as I go.
> 
> *Are you comfortable taking selfies?* Better than letting others take one, I would say I'm OK but still hate it.
> 
> *Have you ever tried sewing or alterations? Any tips?* Do you mean DIY or professional tailors? For DIY different material needs to be treated differently, some needs to be taught when sewing and some needs to be sewn as it hangs because of the cut/flow. I customise and repair, I don't scale-down or alter significantly.
> 
> I recently tea-dyed a never been worn Etro silk and sequin evening skirt. It has been hanging in my wardrobe for more than 10 years unworn. I took it from beige to a rich caramel.  It looks more decadent now and I can see me wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5598281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598283


Love all of these!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Love both your As! 3 wonderful bags. I’m a Aspinals fan too but only bought my first bag from them this year. It’s the regular quilted Lottie like yours but mine is the smaller size and navy blue not black. I used to love going into their store in my city but unfortunately they closed most branches during the pandemic including they one.
> 
> I’ve had several of their phone cases which have been monogrammed in store at no extra cost and out lasted the phone. I’m certain that if I could see more of their bags IRL I’d buy more. What attracts me is the quality and style at the price point. The leather is very good.
> 
> I’ve been look at their burgundy camera bag and Midi Mayfair. I think that interest was started by @Jereni?
> 
> View attachment 5599040


I am loving the aspinal bags!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here are the Bendels. I got the red pink tote first but I wear the other two more.
> 
> View attachment 5599158


You have such a gorgeous range in colors in your bags


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> You just want to reach out and touch them because you know they are going feel wonderful.


+1  My fingertips are longing to touch! The colours are adorable! True eye candy!


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> I’m interested in your crossbody discussion because I love crossbodies.
> For me, they became my bag of choice when my DDs were born. At the time I was very into Radley. I had a quilted leather shoulder bag I used for work and 2 lovely top handle Radley small totes. They were totally impractical when my babies were small as I had no free hands. Nappy bags were so functional but I eventually bought a black quilted fabric and beige leather Radley bag that could be carried too handle or worn crossbody on a wide webbing strap. I loved that bag! It was so comfortable, hugely practical, could hold a nappy and a change of clothes for both DDs if very carefully packed (they are very closely spaced) and could be worn or hung off my pushchair (does that translate as stroller?). I wore it for years and it eventually became my knock around/holiday bag until DH broke it - long story. But I haven’t looked back with crossbodies and couldn’t be without this style.
> 
> The pandemic only changed things for me briefly. Educational institutions closed very temporarily but we were back up looking after Key worker children and quickly I was out the house again. I didn’t go into shops as we got delivery and I wore my Mulberry cara mini backpack continually for walking with friends in 2020 once that was allowed and I didn’t put it down. I bought my Coach Signature canvas tote for work so it was wipeable. As I worked continuously out of the house, I stopped fearing germs as you can’t function like that although my profession not being offered vaccinations ahead of our age groups really annoyed me and still does (I’m not quite old enough to get a booster this year). It took me 29 months to catch Covid despite all this which is little short of a miracle.
> 
> I do love a phone pocket on the back but very few of my bags have this feature so it’s not a sticking point for me. It’s especially helping in a small bag. I wear coats a lot of the year and my favourite casual brand Barbour all have a chest height zip pocket inside where I often put my phone.


Love Barbour and radley. The dog charm always makes me smile


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Brand showcase:  *Dior*

it´s no news: my favourite brand definetely is Dior.
Why? I think it´s the smell of the leather of these older bags from the Galliano era I love so much, the designs and the quality. My first designer bag ever was a Dior- the Gaucho.




In 2014 I unexpectedly found myself in the position to buy a designer bag and the Gaucho was the first model that came to mind. I didn´t want any other and never regretted the purchase (or all the other Dior bags that followed over time. )

I think you´ve seen my bags over and over...
Today I took the Soft Babe out to the fleamarket. With the bag organizer I made for her it´s no problem she is an open bag.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Brand showcase:  *Dior*
> 
> it´s no news: my favourite brand definetely is Dior.
> Why? I think it´s the smell of the leather of these older bags from the Galliano era I love so much, the designs and the quality. My first designer bag ever was a Dior- the Gaucho.
> 
> View attachment 5599181
> 
> 
> In 2014 I unexpectedly found myself in the position to buy a designer bag and the Gaucho was the first model that came to mind. I didn´t want any other and never regretted the purchase (or all the other Dior bags that followed over time. )
> 
> I think you´ve seen my bags over and over...
> Today I took the Soft Babe out to the fleamarket. With the bag organizer I made for her it´s no problem she is an open bag.
> 
> View attachment 5599178
> View attachment 5599179


I adore your Diors.


----------



## dcooney4

I have 2 Frederic Paris bags and one Coastal Hillbilly bag. The coastal hillbilly is such a beautiful color and I love the back pocket. The teal Frederic Paris a keeper. The black one is nice but I have to many black bags.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is the black one. For some reason it didn’t load. I love the fun wide strap.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Something like 90% of my collection is in letters A - F.
> Balenciaga: 5
> Henri Bendel: 3
> Bottega Veneta: 2
> Brighton: 1
> Brahmin: 2
> Coach: 28 non vintage, 22 vintage
> Dooney & Bourke: 1
> Fossil: 2
> 
> First up. Balenciagas, red one is club bag, two days, one velo and one mini pompon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599138


Beautiful colors.  What great choices.


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> I have 2 Frederic Paris bags and one Coastal Hillbilly bag. The coastal hillbilly is such a beautiful color and I love the back pocket. The teal Frederic Paris a keeper. The black one is nice but I have to many black bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599202
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599203


The teal is so pretty.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> The teal is so pretty.


+1 love the color!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Sorry I was MIA for a few days. I think I’ve caught up. Being back at work has me exhausted. I’m straight back into dealing with very high level cases of supporting families which paired with my insomnia is challenging. One week back and I’m exhausted already. I’m adapting my meds as I slept better on the lower dose but it has to be a slow taper back to this which will take weeks and there’s no guarantee it will work plus it means I’m getting less meds to help with my symptoms. While I’m currently quite well, it’s very hard to stay positive and not worry when so tired and aware of how easy it is to slide into a very bad place. I’m turning to sugar to boost my mood and my energy but its not a healthy approach for body or mind and my weight keeps going up. Vicious circle! I even had to buy some new trousers for work as being a pear that’s the part of me which gets bigger fast and everything was a bit tight. Two functional pairs of navy and black trousers and I found a fun royal blue suit. It’s lovely but knowing I got it because I feel heavy and my other suits are tight isn’t making me feel positive. Here’s the suit which should pair nicely with a black work bag or perhaps the sea blue Bayswater Tote. It’s slightly brighter blue IRL.
> View attachment 5598286
> 
> 
> It’s the weekend at least! Hopefully it will be dry and I can find somewhere nice to walk the dog. I need to get back into positive self-care such as yoga, journaling and meditation as they’ve all slipped and I didn’t manage to run at all this week after work. Our challenges start tomorrow and I’m sure that kind of fun counts as self-care too!
> 
> I hope everyone else is well. Special thoughts to @dcooney4 and DH.


Sorry you had such a hard week. Hope this week is better for you. 




dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! He is still in the hospital . So it has been hard to keep up. Today I stayed home and my kids went, so it is nice to read everyone’s thoughts on different bags.Takes my mind of all the stress for a little bit.


Hope he gets better quickly. 




whateve said:


> Here are the Bottega Venetas. I used to have 4, now I'm down to my two favorites. The intrecciato is vintage but seemed new when I got it. I had no idea how much I would love cervo until I got the purple tote. I'd love to have more of these.
> 
> View attachment 5599162


Love these colors!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

*Celine*
I have one Celine bag at the moment. I released a Black Medium Classic Box a number of years ago. I have a Celine bag on my radar, too.

*Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt*
This is a large, casual, open tote with great leather. It’s relatively lightweight, it’s unlined, and has soft straps that fit on the shoulder. I purchased this bag in 2016 (it’s been with me for 6 years), and has no noticeable wear issues. Unfortunately, this bag is not carried frequently, at the moment. Lifestyle changes have led me to carry small and medium bags more frequently. I still love it and think it’s a great bag.




*Delvaux

Delvaux Small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke*
This is my most recent purchase, purchased on vacation at the end of June 2022. It is a small structured top handle bag with a shoulder strap. I can wear it crossbody, as well. I told myself before going on that vacation that I didn’t need another small bag. When I saw that it had three leather types, box leather, matte leather, and regular (Joy Calf) leather, I got a bit distracted. I had never seen this combination on the Tempete before, and it brought me a lot of joy. Thankfully, it fits daily essentials - EpiPen, 2 card cases, keys, lipstick, and phone. Rules are meant to be broken.


----------



## More bags

@cowgirlsboots congratulations on your new Dior Mitzah and Trailer Trash wallet - great finds!

@Katinahat I’m sorry the return to work has knocked you down. I hope you can reset and find balance again, soon. I do love your royal blue suit.

@papertiger I adore your Flora tote, Evie, and woven leather and BTH bag!

@dcooney4 My Etoupe Hermes Evelyne is my knock about bag, like @papertiger mentioned about her Evie. I hope your DH is released from the hospital soon.

@880 you look wonderful in your outfic pics! I especially love your metallic BV hobo.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Next up, Aspinal of London. I have two.
> View attachment 5598974
> View attachment 5598975
> 
> The top one is the large Lottie in the black quilted leather. The bottom is the Henley tote in the small size. I first heard of AoL through some Youtubers. I bought the Lottie last year when they were having a promotion. Love the bag & find it a great size - big enough for day but small enough to take to dinner. Satisfied my desire for a nice, quilted handbag.
> I’ve been looking for a raffia bag for a while. But I didn’t want to spend $$$$ since it’s a seasonal bag for me. AoL released a resort collection earlier this year, and it had the Henley tote. Glad I got the small size, since it’s definitely not small. I do wish the strap drop was a little longer. I can fit them over my not-so-skinny arms, but it feels more comfortable crook of the arm or hand carried.
> Looking to add another AoL bag in the future.


Great pics of your Arayla and AoLs. The Henley tote is really pretty!

@Katinahat your Lottie is pretty, it looks great in navy blue - so versatile!

@whateve I am blown away by your saturated colours, love love your Bals and BV- the colours, the leathers! The Bendels and Brahmins have cool textures and he Brighton is really cute.



cowgirlsboots said:


> Brand showcase:  *Dior*
> 
> it´s no news: my favourite brand definetely is Dior.
> Why? I think it´s the smell of the leather of these older bags from the Galliano era I love so much, the designs and the quality. My first designer bag ever was a Dior- the Gaucho.
> 
> View attachment 5599181
> 
> 
> In 2014 I unexpectedly found myself in the position to buy a designer bag and the Gaucho was the first model that came to mind. I didn´t want any other and never regretted the purchase (or all the other Dior bags that followed over time. )
> 
> I think you´ve seen my bags over and over...
> Today I took the Soft Babe out to the fleamarket. With the bag organizer I made for her it´s no problem she is an open bag.
> 
> View attachment 5599178
> View attachment 5599179


Beautiful Diors!

@dcooney4 your teal camera bag is a gorgeous colour, and I love the strap on the black one.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *Celine*
> I have one Celine bag at the moment. I released a Black Medium Classic Box a number of years ago. I have a Celine bag on my radar, too.
> 
> *Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt*
> This is a large, casual, open tote with great leather. It’s relatively lightweight, it’s unlined, and has soft straps that fit on the shoulder. I purchased this bag in 2016 (it’s been with me for 6 years), and has no noticeable wear issues. Unfortunately, this bag is not carried frequently, at the moment. Lifestyle changes have led me to carry small and medium bags more frequently. I still love it and think it’s a great bag.
> 
> View attachment 5599361
> 
> 
> *Delvaux
> 
> Delvaux Small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke*
> This is my most recent purchase, purchased on vacation at the end of June 2022. It is a small structured top handle bag with a shoulder strap. I can wear it crossbody, as well. I told myself before going on that vacation that I didn’t need another small bag. When I saw that it had three leather types, box leather, matte leather, and regular (Joy Calf) leather, I got a bit distracted. I had never seen this combination on the Tempete before, and it brought me a lot of joy. Thankfully, it fits daily essentials - EpiPen, 2 card cases, keys, lipstick, and phone. Rules are meant to be broken.
> 
> View attachment 5599365


Beautiful bags! I love the bottom one.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> @cowgirlsboots congratulations on your new Dior Mitzah and Trailer Trash wallet - great finds!
> 
> @Katinahat I’m sorry the return to work has knocked you down. I hope you can reset and find balance again, soon. I do love your royal blue suit.
> 
> @papertiger I adore your Flora tote, Evie, and woven leather and BTH bag!
> 
> @dcooney4 My Etoupe Hermes Evelyne is my knock about bag, like @papertiger mentioned about her Evie. I hope your DH is released from the hospital soon.
> 
> @880 you look wonderful in your outfic pics! I especially love your metallic BV hobo.


Thank You!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> Something like 90% of my collection is in letters A - F.
> Balenciaga: 5
> Henri Bendel: 3
> Bottega Veneta: 2
> Brighton: 1
> Brahmin: 2
> Coach: 28 non vintage, 22 vintage
> Dooney & Bourke: 1
> Fossil: 2
> 
> First up. Balenciagas, red one is club bag, two days, one velo and one mini pompon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599138



Beautiful. 

I think these bags looks so right again. The colours, the softness and the dark hw  

I'm not so keen on the Cagole, not because I don't like t but because it brings back the vibes of things I _wasn't_ so into in the 00s: I see it and I see Pais Hilton. And it's not even that I didn't/don't like PH, it's just to dinky for me even in the non-XS sizes and shapes. I would look like I'd grabbed a child's bag.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Brand showcase:  *Dior*
> 
> it´s no news: my favourite brand definetely is Dior.
> Why? I think it´s the smell of the leather of these older bags from the Galliano era I love so much, the designs and the quality. My first designer bag ever was a Dior- the Gaucho.
> 
> View attachment 5599181
> 
> 
> In 2014 I unexpectedly found myself in the position to buy a designer bag and the Gaucho was the first model that came to mind. I didn´t want any other and never regretted the purchase (or all the other Dior bags that followed over time. )
> 
> I think you´ve seen my bags over and over...
> Today I took the Soft Babe out to the fleamarket. With the bag organizer I made for her it´s no problem she is an open bag.
> 
> View attachment 5599178
> View attachment 5599179



You are the JG-era Dior baby!!!!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> *Celine*
> I have one Celine bag at the moment. I released a Black Medium Classic Box a number of years ago. I have a Celine bag on my radar, too.
> 
> *Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt*
> This is a large, casual, open tote with great leather. It’s relatively lightweight, it’s unlined, and has soft straps that fit on the shoulder. I purchased this bag in 2016 (it’s been with me for 6 years), and has no noticeable wear issues. Unfortunately, this bag is not carried frequently, at the moment. Lifestyle changes have led me to carry small and medium bags more frequently. I still love it and think it’s a great bag.
> 
> View attachment 5599361
> 
> 
> *Delvaux
> 
> Delvaux Small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke*
> This is my most recent purchase, purchased on vacation at the end of June 2022. It is a small structured top handle bag with a shoulder strap. I can wear it crossbody, as well. I told myself before going on that vacation that I didn’t need another small bag. When I saw that it had three leather types, box leather, matte leather, and regular (Joy Calf) leather, I got a bit distracted. I had never seen this combination on the Tempete before, and it brought me a lot of joy. Thankfully, it fits daily essentials - EpiPen, 2 card cases, keys, lipstick, and phone. Rules are meant to be broken.
> 
> View attachment 5599365



That Delvaux is amazing, I also love it has 3 leather types too, it means someone really thought about it before making


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> @cowgirlsboots congratulations on your new Dior Mitzah and Trailer Trash wallet - great finds!
> 
> @Katinahat I’m sorry the return to work has knocked you down. I hope you can reset and find balance again, soon. I do love your royal blue suit.
> 
> @papertiger I adore your Flora tote, Evie, and woven leather and BTH bag!
> 
> @dcooney4 My Etoupe Hermes Evelyne is my knock about bag, like @papertiger mentioned about her Evie. I hope your DH is released from the hospital soon.
> 
> @880 you look wonderful in your outfic pics! I especially love your metallic BV hobo.


Thank you so much @More bags ! Hugs


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Thank You!


+1


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I think these bags looks so right again. The colours, the softness and the dark hw
> 
> I'm not so keen on the Cagole, not because I don't like t but because it brings back the vibes of things I _wasn't_ so into in the 00s: I see it and I see Pais Hilton. And it's not even that I didn't/don't like PH, it's just to dinky for me even in the non-XS sizes and shapes. I would look like I'd grabbed a child's bag.


I can't connect with the Cagole either. I guess that's because its vibes are actually pure cagole and I 'm simply too old for this. The mirror tells me I've entered the age of " advanced style".


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cleaned and polished!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Here's the bag organizer I made for the Mitzah. As usual I struggled with the construction and the actual sewing. I don't have a post machine, that would make machine sewing tricky corners and binding edges possible and always feel unprofessionell when I have to retract to handsewing.... well, it fits the bag and my needs and because it's made from scratch cost me 2€ in materials.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Re the crossbody bag topic: silly me caught herself drooling over Diorama bags... and realized they are crossbody bags. Haha! 

I had a cheap plastic jelly dupe for a while in the past. It looked so fun, but didn't work for me at all: too small and the crossbody situation drove me crazy. 
The only Diorama that would work for me is the big "satchel" version with the short chain and additional wide woven strap ( IMO for emergency hands free situations like travelling.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Something has been shipped!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I can't connect with the Cagole either. I guess that's because its vibes are actually pure cagole and I 'm simply too old for this. The mirror tells me I've entered the age of " advanced style".


Let's just call it for what it is,  real style. 

We've done Y2K,  I still have some of the bags (and some from my mum).  I'll do the mini skirts again,  maybe even shoulder bags,  though this time with suit jackets or oversize cashmere jumpers -  not tiny face-tees and croptops.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Let's just call it for what it is,  real style.
> 
> We've done Y2K,  I still have some of the bags (and some from my mum).  I'll do the mini skirts again,  maybe even shoulder bags,  though this time with suit jackets or oversize cashmere jumpers -  not tiny face-tees and croptops.


Honestly, I don’t think there’s anything from Y2K fashion I want to revisit. I have outgrown it, either maturity-wise or size-wise. It was total teen/youth-centric/skinny body fashion. I really don’t need to look “hot” or “eccentric” anymore. It is other-driven and reactionary to me. I prefer to look how I want without caring whether any one else, male or female, likes it. The benefit of my age is I am past the age where most people look at me or care anymore anyway.


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> *Celine*
> I have one Celine bag at the moment. I released a Black Medium Classic Box a number of years ago. I have a Celine bag on my radar, too.
> 
> *Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt*
> This is a large, casual, open tote with great leather. It’s relatively lightweight, it’s unlined, and has soft straps that fit on the shoulder. I purchased this bag in 2016 (it’s been with me for 6 years), and has no noticeable wear issues. Unfortunately, this bag is not carried frequently, at the moment. Lifestyle changes have led me to carry small and medium bags more frequently. I still love it and think it’s a great bag.
> 
> View attachment 5599361
> 
> 
> *Delvaux
> 
> Delvaux Small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke*
> This is my most recent purchase, purchased on vacation at the end of June 2022. It is a small structured top handle bag with a shoulder strap. I can wear it crossbody, as well. I told myself before going on that vacation that I didn’t need another small bag. When I saw that it had three leather types, box leather, matte leather, and regular (Joy Calf) leather, I got a bit distracted. I had never seen this combination on the Tempete before, and it brought me a lot of joy. Thankfully, it fits daily essentials - EpiPen, 2 card cases, keys, lipstick, and phone. Rules are meant to be broken.
> 
> View attachment 5599365



I love your tempete!

I’ll do mini skirts again, even though years ago I swore it would never happen.  Never say never. 
I’m not sure if I will ever go back to the short carry shoulder bag, like the Fendi baguette though.


----------



## lill_canele

A little late on the crossbody topic but I started off with loving only crossbody bags.
I really like to keep my hands free and pre-pandemic I traveled relatively often. Now-a-days, I'm much better with top handle bags and clutches and I found out that I really like shoulder bags as well (still allowing that hands free option but being able to be closer to the body).

For the longest time I only preferred bags with a zip. I just wanted that security of my items not easily being seen, falling out, or potentially getting stolen. I still prefer a flap bag or zip but I've opened up a bit more to "open" bags. Just more aware of them when I take them out.

Probably will post my A - F later, this week is going to be a bit crazy at work lol.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I love your tempete!
> 
> I’ll do mini skirts again, even though years ago I swore it would never happen.  Never say never.
> I’m not sure if I will ever go back to the short carry shoulder bag, like the Fendi baguette though.
> 
> View attachment 5599575



You've got such great legs, may as will show them off


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> A little late on the crossbody topic but I started off with loving only crossbody bags.
> I really like to keep my hands free and pre-pandemic I traveled relatively often. Now-a-days, I'm much better with top handle bags and clutches and I found out that I really like shoulder bags as well (still allowing that hands free option but being able to be closer to the body).
> 
> For the longest time I only preferred bags with a zip. I just wanted that security of my items not easily being seen, falling out, or potentially getting stolen. I still prefer a flap bag or zip but I've opened up a bit more to "open" bags. Just more aware of them when I take them out.
> 
> Probably will post my A - F later, this week is going to be a bit crazy at work lol.



For me it depends on the bag itself and what method of attachment suits it. 

My least favourite is a chain strap - but then if it's a small bag, esp in the evening, it's OK for me (Gucci interlocking, Chanel Tassel Flap etc) it's a really nice style for evening if I haven't thought 'jewellery'.  Most of my 'looks' end up the way they are because I don't have enough time to think about or actually get ready. 

Always be careful of open-tops, but the good thing with those kinds of bags, esp totes is, if it's overflowing, you can lay a cardigan or sweater on top.


----------



## papertiger

I'm not going to go through every bag a-f or I'll send you all to sleep  .

One bag to represent each brand A-F

A (not sure I have one - how can that possibly be?  ) I used to have an Alexander McQueen but I left it in the back of a black cab just before one Christmas 

B:
Burberry (duffle reverse check backpack), Bottega (black vintage Knot - now renamed J'odie') Barbato white ostrich






C
Chanel (black 1990s vintage quilted Backpack) Cochenille (left of group photo-1970s croc) Silver Cambridge company satchel






D
Dior I still have 2 Diors (no pic - they're here 'somewhere' a Saddle and a 1970s snakeskin convertible clutch) Here's my Delvaux black Hanalore Clutch





E
Emmy bags (I have 3 that were my mothers, 2 dark red and one navy, amazing bags) no pics

F
No Fendi (never had one) but here's a Fior (vintage 1970s gold, crystal-set and enamel evening bag, gold kid leather inside too) I used to have an amazing 1960s velour/leather piped one too but I sold it


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I'm not going to go through every bag a-f or I'll send you all to sleep  .
> 
> One bag to represent each brand A-F
> 
> A (not sure I have one - how can that possibly be?  ) I used to have an Alexander McQueen but I left it in the back of a black cab just before one Christmas
> 
> B:
> Burberry (duffle reverse check backpack), Bottega (black vintage Knot - now renamed J'odie') Barbato white ostrich
> 
> View attachment 5599652
> View attachment 5599653
> View attachment 5599659
> 
> 
> C
> Chanel (black 1990s vintage quilted Backpack) Cochenille (left of group photo-1970s croc) Silver Cambridge company satchel
> 
> View attachment 5599654
> View attachment 5599656
> View attachment 5599660
> 
> 
> D
> Dior I still have 2 Diors (no pic - they're here 'somewhere' a Saddle and a 1970s snakeskin convertible clutch) Here's my Delvaux black Hanalore Clutch
> 
> View attachment 5599670
> 
> 
> 
> E
> Emmy bags (I have 3 that were my mothers, 2 dark red and one navy, amazing bags) no pics
> 
> F
> No Fendi (never had one) but here's a Fior (vintage 1970s gold, crystal-set and enamel evening bag, gold kid leather inside too) I used to have an amazing 1960s velour/leather piped one too but I sold it
> 
> View attachment 5599681


Stunning bags! Love the Chanel backpack.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I had a look in Selfridges. Looks like AoL may quite a few different manufacturers make bags and SLGs, so it would be prudent to look at them each individually.


Good advice! I hadn’t known that. An excuse to pop down to London sometime! 


dcooney4 said:


> I love Barbour coats too.


Yay! They are lovely! 


dcooney4 said:


> Thank you! He is still in the hospital . So it has been hard to keep up. Today I stayed home and my kids went, so it is nice to read everyone’s thoughts on different bags.Takes my mind of all the stress for a little bit.


I’m so sorry to hear how difficult it has been and that he’s still in hospital. My thoughts are with you all! I’m glad you can find a small mental break from the stress. 


whateve said:


> Something like 90% of my collection is in letters A - F.
> Balenciaga: 5
> Henri Bendel: 3
> Bottega Veneta: 2
> Brighton: 1
> Brahmin: 2
> Coach: 28 non vintage, 22 vintage
> Dooney & Bourke: 1
> Fossil: 2
> 
> First up. Balenciagas, red one is club bag, two days, one velo and one mini pompon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599138


@whateve , I always knew you had an incredible collection but I’m blown away now! Love these! 


dcooney4 said:


> I agree! The suit is adorable!


Thanks!! 


whateve said:


> Here are the Bendels. I got the red pink tote first but I wear the other two more.
> 
> View attachment 5599158


And these! That texture in the quilt curves! Gorgeous! 


dcooney4 said:


> I am loving the aspinal bags!


Thanks! 


880 said:


> Love Barbour and radley. The dog charm always makes me smile


Oh yea! It was the dog tag that I fell in love with first!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Brand showcase:  *Dior*
> 
> it´s no news: my favourite brand definetely is Dior.
> Why? I think it´s the smell of the leather of these older bags from the Galliano era I love so much, the designs and the quality. My first designer bag ever was a Dior- the Gaucho.
> 
> View attachment 5599181
> 
> 
> In 2014 I unexpectedly found myself in the position to buy a designer bag and the Gaucho was the first model that came to mind. I didn´t want any other and never regretted the purchase (or all the other Dior bags that followed over time. )
> 
> I think you´ve seen my bags over and over...
> Today I took the Soft Babe out to the fleamarket. With the bag organizer I made for her it´s no problem she is an open bag.
> 
> View attachment 5599178
> View attachment 5599179


You truly are the Dior expert on our thread! Wonderful bags @cowgirlsboots! 


dcooney4 said:


> I have 2 Frederic Paris bags and one Coastal Hillbilly bag. The coastal hillbilly is such a beautiful color and I love the back pocket. The teal Frederic Paris a keeper. The black one is nice but I have to many black bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599202
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599203


Both gorgeous but the colour of the camera bag is beautiful! I’m not familiar with either brand so you are showcasing well! 



dcooney4 said:


> Here is the black one. For some reason it didn’t load. I love the fun wide strap.
> 
> View attachment 5599211


I love the strap too! 


JenJBS said:


> Sorry you had such a hard week. Hope this week is better for you.


Thank you! We shall see…


More bags said:


> *Celine*
> I have one Celine bag at the moment. I released a Black Medium Classic Box a number of years ago. I have a Celine bag on my radar, too.
> 
> *Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt*
> This is a large, casual, open tote with great leather. It’s relatively lightweight, it’s unlined, and has soft straps that fit on the shoulder. I purchased this bag in 2016 (it’s been with me for 6 years), and has no noticeable wear issues. Unfortunately, this bag is not carried frequently, at the moment. Lifestyle changes have led me to carry small and medium bags more frequently. I still love it and think it’s a great bag.
> 
> View attachment 5599361
> 
> 
> *Delvaux
> 
> Delvaux Small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke*
> This is my most recent purchase, purchased on vacation at the end of June 2022. It is a small structured top handle bag with a shoulder strap. I can wear it crossbody, as well. I told myself before going on that vacation that I didn’t need another small bag. When I saw that it had three leather types, box leather, matte leather, and regular (Joy Calf) leather, I got a bit distracted. I had never seen this combination on the Tempete before, and it brought me a lot of joy. Thankfully, it fits daily essentials - EpiPen, 2 card cases, keys, lipstick, and phone. Rules are meant to be broken.
> 
> View attachment 5599365


Both stunning bags! I think Celine as a brand wins me even though I have zero but I love the other bag too! It looks beautiful but sounds practical too.


More bags said:


> @Katinahat I’m sorry the return to work has knocked you down. I hope you can reset and find balance again, soon. I do love your royal blue suit.





More bags said:


> @Katinahat your Lottie is pretty, it looks great in navy blue - so versatile!


Thank you for your kindness in both these posts. 


papertiger said:


> I'm not going to go through every bag a-f or I'll send you all to sleep  .
> 
> One bag to represent each brand A-F
> 
> A (not sure I have one - how can that possibly be?  ) I used to have an Alexander McQueen but I left it in the back of a black cab just before one Christmas
> 
> B:
> Burberry (duffle reverse check backpack), Bottega (black vintage Knot - now renamed J'odie') Barbato white ostrich
> 
> View attachment 5599652
> View attachment 5599653
> View attachment 5599659
> 
> 
> C
> Chanel (black 1990s vintage quilted Backpack) Cochenille (left of group photo-1970s croc) Silver Cambridge company satchel
> 
> View attachment 5599654
> View attachment 5599656
> View attachment 5599660
> 
> 
> D
> Dior I still have 2 Diors (no pic - they're here 'somewhere' a Saddle and a 1970s snakeskin convertible clutch) Here's my Delvaux black Hanalore Clutch
> 
> View attachment 5599670
> 
> 
> 
> E
> Emmy bags (I have 3 that were my mothers, 2 dark red and one navy, amazing bags) no pics
> 
> F
> No Fendi (never had one) but here's a Fior (vintage 1970s gold, crystal-set and enamel evening bag, gold kid leather inside too) I used to have an amazing 1960s velour/leather piped one too but I sold it
> 
> View attachment 5599681


I love that you have managed to mention or post at least one bag for every letter! That’s incredible (no one else has E yet!). I don’t know where to start with my comments but I especially love your Chanel backpack and the gold evening bag!


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Let's just call it for what it is,  real style.
> 
> We've done Y2K,  I still have some of the bags (and some from my mum).  I'll do the mini skirts again,  maybe even shoulder bags,  though this time with suit jackets or oversize cashmere jumpers -  not tiny face-tees and croptops.


My DDs do it with minis and crop tops and think they invented it!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Honestly, I don’t think there’s anything from Y2K fashion I want to revisit. I have outgrown it, either maturity-wise or size-wise. It was total teen/youth-centric/skinny body fashion. I really don’t need to look “hot” or “eccentric” anymore. It is other-driven and reactionary to me. I prefer to look how I want without caring whether any one else, male or female, likes it. The benefit of my age is I am past the age where most people look at me or care anymore anyway.


I’m not keen on revisiting either. My ex stopped me wearing minis and crop tops back then and now I wouldn’t even think about it! I just don’t have the legs for it anyway (albeit that was definitely not the reason he stopped me dressing like that)!


880 said:


> I love your tempete!
> 
> I’ll do mini skirts again, even though years ago I swore it would never happen.  Never say never.
> I’m not sure if I will ever go back to the short carry shoulder bag, like the Fendi baguette though.
> 
> View attachment 5599575


I might not have the legs for it but you, @880, most definitely do. You are killing that mini!


papertiger said:


> For me it depends on the bag itself and what method of attachment suits it.
> 
> My least favourite is a chain strap - but then if it's a small bag, esp in the evening, it's OK for me (Gucci interlocking, Chanel Tassel Flap etc) it's a really nice style for evening if I haven't thought 'jewellery'.  Most of my 'looks' end up the way they are because I don't have enough time to think about or actually get ready.
> 
> Always be careful of open-tops, but the good thing with those kinds of bags, esp totes is, if it's overflowing, you can lay a cardigan or sweater on top.


I actually love a chain strap. For some reason it makes me feel very sophisticated! Not sure why.

Totally right about throwing something over the top of an open tote bag. I can’t work out how to style scarves and feel very silly wearing them unless they are the thick winter kind but I do love to have an inexpensive but coordinating scarf at the top of my Loewe Basket or Bays tote covering the contents.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> My DDs do it with minis and crop tops and think they invented it!
> 
> I’m not keen on revisiting either. My ex stopped me wearing minis and crop tops back then and now I wouldn’t even think about it! I just don’t have the legs for it anyway (albeit that was definitely not the reason he stopped me dressing like that)!
> 
> I might not have the legs for it but you, @880, most definitely do. You are killing that mini!
> 
> I actually love a chain strap. For some reason it makes me feel very sophisticated! Not sure why.
> 
> Totally right about throwing something over the top of an open tote bag. I can’t work out how to style scarves and feel very silly wearing them unless they are the thick winter kind but I do love to have an inexpensive but coordinating scarf at the top of my Loewe Basket or Bays tote covering the contents.


Thank you so much! Your compliment is great inspiration for me to try not to eat ice cream and steak today lol


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I used to have an Alexander McQueen but I left it in the back of a black cab just before one Christmas






That´s awful! I feel for you! 
Here´s my absolute bargain De Manta clutch to give AlexanderMCQueen some love.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> Thank you so much! Your compliment is great inspiration for me to try not to eat ice cream and steak today lol


Don´t do that to yourself, please! If you crave steak and ice cream your body might well need it. Enjoy! Just don´t binge. You won´t ruin your gorgeous legs with a nice meal.


----------



## BowieFan1971

A-F
Coach
Grey Prairie satchel- gift from DH
Saddle Bay tote- love the shape, leather, color

Dolce and Gabbana
Black Celtic bag- classic with a bit of bling, yummy leather

Dooney and Bourke
Teal saffiano zippered tote- love the color, simple shape
Navy pebbled satchel- great leather, indestructible 

Etro
Red paisley coated canvas tote- love the colors, lightweight

Fendi
Red Selleria mini tote- quality all around is amazing, chewy leather


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> (no one else has E yet!)


Not designer, but a good old good quality (in the past... their current products can´t impress me) German brand: Esquire.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> A-F
> Coach
> Grey Prairie satchel
> Saddle Bay tote
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana
> Black Celtic bag
> 
> Dooney and Bourke
> Teal saffiano tote
> Navy pebbled satchel
> 
> Etro
> Red paisley coated canvas tote
> 
> Fendi
> Red Selleria mini tote
> 
> View attachment 5599786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599787
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599789


Great handbags and a lovely old fashioned Candlewick blanket. Thank you for the eye candy!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> A-F
> Coach
> Grey Prairie satchel- gift from DH
> Saddle Bay tote- love the shape, leather, color
> 
> Dolce and Gabbana
> Black Celtic bag- classic with a bit of bling, yummy leather
> 
> Dooney and Bourke
> Teal saffiano zippered tote- love the color, simple shape
> Navy pebbled satchel- great leather, indestructible
> 
> Etro
> Red paisley coated canvas tote- love the colors, lightweight
> 
> Fendi
> Red Selleria mini tote- quality all around is amazing, chewy leather
> 
> View attachment 5599786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599787
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599789


Wonderful selection!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Looking at my collection, I never realized how much I am drawn to particular shapes. Anyone else notice that by while buying what they like without looking for a particular style of bag?

Mine are-
Dome shape too handle- Innue red (donated), LV Alma, Hermes Bolide, Prada bowler bag
Top handle reverse trapezoid zip top satchel- Coach Prairie, LV Saleya, navy Dooney, Longchamp Le Pliage 
East West rectangular tote- Coach Bay, orange Prada, Gucci Abbey, LV Cabas Mezzo
Doctor bag- LV Speedy 25, Hermes Sac 404, epi Speedy 25 (sold)
I have several other totes, a top handle and two hobos, as well as one small flap. But I was surprised at how many of my bags fall unintentionally into “types.”


----------



## baghabitz34

880 said:


> Thank you so much! Your compliment is great inspiration for me to try not to eat ice cream and steak today lol


I’ll eat the ice cream & steak for you (or spaghetti in my case). My mini skirt days are long over.


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> I’ll eat the ice cream & steak for you (or spaghetti in my case). My mini skirt days are long over.


I wouldn't mind wearing a mini skirt still but people would talk! I don't think grey hair and minis are compatible. I wear short dresses around the house.


----------



## whateve

Thank you everyone for the compliments on my bags. 

Here is my one Dooney & Bourke bag along with my two Fossils. These were all bargains. The two brown bags were bought at thrift stores and the purple Fossil was bought on sale for under $50. I have the most fun with bags that aren't much of an investment.


----------



## whateve

Just for fun here is another "F". I bought this bag at a thrift store for $3. It is labeled Filenes Boston. I believe the name wasn't used after 1988 and the bag appears to be older than that. It is leather in and out. I've never used it but I think it is very special.


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> Just for fun here is another "F". I bought this bag at a thrift store for $3. It is labeled Filenes Boston. I believe the name wasn't used after 1988 and the bag appears to be older than that. It is leather in and out. I've never used it but I think it is very special.
> 
> View attachment 5599857


Interesting name. Filenes was the name of a department store in Boston. I used to love that store & it’s discount store, Filenes Basement.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I'm not going to go through every bag a-f or I'll send you all to sleep  .
> 
> One bag to represent each brand A-F
> 
> A (not sure I have one - how can that possibly be?  ) I used to have an Alexander McQueen but I left it in the back of a black cab just before one Christmas
> 
> B:
> Burberry (duffle reverse check backpack), Bottega (black vintage Knot - now renamed J'odie') Barbato white ostrich
> 
> View attachment 5599652
> View attachment 5599653
> View attachment 5599659
> 
> 
> C
> Chanel (black 1990s vintage quilted Backpack) Cochenille (left of group photo-1970s croc) Silver Cambridge company satchel
> 
> View attachment 5599654
> View attachment 5599656
> View attachment 5599660
> 
> 
> D
> Dior I still have 2 Diors (no pic - they're here 'somewhere' a Saddle and a 1970s snakeskin convertible clutch) Here's my Delvaux black Hanalore Clutch
> 
> View attachment 5599670
> 
> 
> 
> E
> Emmy bags (I have 3 that were my mothers, 2 dark red and one navy, amazing bags) no pics
> 
> F
> No Fendi (never had one) but here's a Fior (vintage 1970s gold, crystal-set and enamel evening bag, gold kid leather inside too) I used to have an amazing 1960s velour/leather piped one too but I sold it
> 
> View attachment 5599681


I love this! All of this ! Thank you for sharing 

@whateve, I used to love filenes Boston  your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Cordeliere

I have a new "C" bag to share.   It is *She Who Could Not Be Named* until she was mine.    Some of you will remember my trip to Fashionphile to see a bag.  It looked beat up in the photographs.  It looked like it had serious color transfer on the back side, but IRL the bag was great.   I waited until the price dropped another 10%, hoping no one else would buy her before she came down.   I checked the site 3x a day for a month.  Then on a Sunday night, there she was at a price I could stomach.   I gave DH a courtesy heads up and hit add to cart.   I had showed him the bag a couple of months earlier.  I found it and the next day it was gone.  Someone bought it and but then returned it.  (Made me very happy).   So DH was already aware of her existence and how beautiful I thought she was.

When she came, I took her into in to show him.   He went WOW!   WOW!  That is gorrrrrrrgeous!   He described it as being like a nuclear explosion when I walked in the room with her.   He never used to get my affection for purses.  Loved my scarves but was perplexed by bags.  I started talking to him about bags and what features made me like certain bags and why a bag would work for a particular purpose.   His training has come along nicely and now he is an enthusiast enabler.  He even looks at bags when we are out and inquires about ones he sees.  Have I got a great husband or what?

I owe my lust for this bag to this thread.   I was never into Chanel. Just not my thing.  There are so many pretty coco handles owned by participants here.  Then there was @Sparkletastic search for her perfect gold bag.  You know how it goes.  First you just start looking and next you are junkie that has to have it.

I think that people either love or hate the boy bag, but I am in the love camp because they seem youthful and edgy to me.  What I love about this particular bag is that has sort of a champagne beige-gold (more subtle than a bright gold) and silver together and the hardware is gold & silver.  My watch is a gold/silver combo.  That pairing really appeals to me.  This is the Fashionphile picture.  I am just to lazy to photograph my own bags.




This should be it for me.  No more enticing me with great bags please.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new "C" bag to share.   It is *She Who Could Not Be Named* until she was mine.    Some of you will remember my trip to Fashionphile to see a bag.  It looked beat up in the photographs.  It looked like it had serious color transfer on the back side, but IRL the bag was great.   I waited until the price dropped another 10%, hoping no one else would buy her before she came down.   I checked the site 3x a day for a month.  Then on a Sunday night, there she was at a price I could stomach.   I gave DH a courtesy heads up and hit add to cart.   I had showed him the bag a couple of months earlier.  I found it and the next day it was gone.  Someone bought it and but then returned it.  (Made me very happy).   So DH was already aware of her existence and how beautiful I thought she was.
> 
> When she came, I took her into in to show him.   He went WOW!   WOW!  That is gorrrrrrrgeous!   He described it as being like a nuclear explosion when I walked in the room with her.   He never used to get my affection for purses.  Loved my scarves but was perplexed by bags.  I started talking to him about bags and what features made me like certain bags and why a bag would work for a particular purchase.   His training has come along nicely and now he is an enthusiast enabler.  He even looks at bags when we are out and inquires about ones he sees.  Have I got a great husband or what?
> 
> I owe my lust for this bag to this thread.   I was never into Chanel. Just not my thing.  There are so many pretty coco handles owned by participants here.  Then there was @Sparkletastic search for her perfect gold bag.  You now how it goes.  First you just start looking and next you are junkie that has to have it.
> 
> I think that people either love or hate the boy bag, but I am in the love camp because they seem youthful and edgy to me.  What I love about this particular bag is that has sort of a champagne beige-gold (more subtle than a bright gold) and silver together and the hardware is gold & silver.  My watch is a gold/silver combo.  That pairing really appeals to me.  This is the Fashionphile picture.  I am just to lazy to photograph my own bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599864
> 
> 
> This should be it for me.  No more enticing me with great bags please.


Congratulations! It is beautiful! I love it!


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new "C" bag to share.   It is *She Who Could Not Be Named* until she was mine.    Some of you will remember my trip to Fashionphile to see a bag.  It looked beat up in the photographs.  It looked like it had serious color transfer on the back side, but IRL the bag was great.   I waited until the price dropped another 10%, hoping no one else would buy her before she came down.   I checked the site 3x a day for a month.  Then on a Sunday night, there she was at a price I could stomach.   I gave DH a courtesy heads up and hit add to cart.   I had showed him the bag a couple of months earlier.  I found it and the next day it was gone.  Someone bought it and but then returned it.  (Made me very happy).   So DH was already aware of her existence and how beautiful I thought she was.
> 
> When she came, I took her into in to show him.   He went WOW!   WOW!  That is gorrrrrrrgeous!   He described it as being like a nuclear explosion when I walked in the room with her.   He never used to get my affection for purses.  Loved my scarves but was perplexed by bags.  I started talking to him about bags and what features made me like certain bags and why a bag would work for a particular purchase.   His training has come along nicely and now he is an enthusiast enabler.  He even looks at bags when we are out and inquires about ones he sees.  Have I got a great husband or what?
> 
> I owe my lust for this bag to this thread.   I was never into Chanel. Just not my thing.  There are so many pretty coco handles owned by participants here.  Then there was @Sparkletastic search for her perfect gold bag.  You now how it goes.  First you just start looking and next you are junkie that has to have it.
> 
> I think that people either love or hate the boy bag, but I am in the love camp because they seem youthful and edgy to me.  What I love about this particular bag is that has sort of a champagne beige-gold (more subtle than a bright gold) and silver together and the hardware is gold & silver.  My watch is a gold/silver combo.  That pairing really appeals to me.  This is the Fashionphile picture.  I am just to lazy to photograph my own bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599864
> 
> 
> This should be it for me.  No more enticing me with great bags please.


I love all of your stories! I could read them forever! This is a gorgeous bag. ans the fact that it was returned and now yours means it was meant to be !


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Congratulations! It is beautiful! I love it!


Thank you.   


880 said:


> I love all of your stories! I could read them forever! This is a gorgeous bag. ans the fact that it was returned and now yours means it was meant to be !


You are sweet.    When it was returned, I felt like it was meant to be mine.  I totally believe in bag karma.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Congratulations! It is beautiful! I love it!


+1. Wow is right!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new "C" bag to share.   It is *She Who Could Not Be Named* until she was mine.    Some of you will remember my trip to Fashionphile to see a bag.  It looked beat up in the photographs.  It looked like it had serious color transfer on the back side, but IRL the bag was great.   I waited until the price dropped another 10%, hoping no one else would buy her before she came down.   I checked the site 3x a day for a month.  Then on a Sunday night, there she was at a price I could stomach.   I gave DH a courtesy heads up and hit add to cart.   I had showed him the bag a couple of months earlier.  I found it and the next day it was gone.  Someone bought it and but then returned it.  (Made me very happy).   So DH was already aware of her existence and how beautiful I thought she was.
> 
> When she came, I took her into in to show him.   He went WOW!   WOW!  That is gorrrrrrrgeous!   He described it as being like a nuclear explosion when I walked in the room with her.   He never used to get my affection for purses.  Loved my scarves but was perplexed by bags.  I started talking to him about bags and what features made me like certain bags and why a bag would work for a particular purpose.   His training has come along nicely and now he is an enthusiast enabler.  He even looks at bags when we are out and inquires about ones he sees.  Have I got a great husband or what?
> 
> I owe my lust for this bag to this thread.   I was never into Chanel. Just not my thing.  There are so many pretty coco handles owned by participants here.  Then there was @Sparkletastic search for her perfect gold bag.  You know how it goes.  First you just start looking and next you are junkie that has to have it.
> 
> I think that people either love or hate the boy bag, but I am in the love camp because they seem youthful and edgy to me.  What I love about this particular bag is that has sort of a champagne beige-gold (more subtle than a bright gold) and silver together and the hardware is gold & silver.  My watch is a gold/silver combo.  That pairing really appeals to me.  This is the Fashionphile picture.  I am just to lazy to photograph my own bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599864
> 
> 
> This should be it for me.  No more enticing me with great bags please.


Wowza, beautiful bag!


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliments on my bags.
> 
> Here is my one Dooney & Bourke bag along with my two Fossils. These were all bargains. The two brown bags were bought at thrift stores and the purple Fossil was bought on sale for under $50. I have the most fun with bags that aren't much of an investment.
> 
> View attachment 5599854


Talking about Dooney bags, I had an encounter last week.   I was in the waiting room at the dermatologists.  Another patient had a fabulous yellow tote that matched her yellow dress.  The bag had the lines of a very streamlined, very crisp birkin.   I was trying to figure out what it was because of course I wanted one.   My eyesight is not very good so I couldn't make-out the square brass logo.

I finally humilated myself.  Pardon me.  I am a purse person (addict) and I love you bag.  Do you mind if I ask what it is?  It was a Dooney that she had owned for many years.  She was pleased.  I searched ebay and found nothing similar.

*Do you ladies ask people about their bags when you can't recognize them? * I am embarrassed by asking, but I wonder about nice bags I don't recognize for months.


----------



## baghabitz34

My only b bag, my Brahmin. I don’t remember the name - the shame! 
As I posted a few weeks ago, this was on the chopping block. After using it again, I decided to keep it and use it more.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Coach is my only brand for A-F. I tried to find a couple interesting shots of some of them since I don’t have the energy for a group shot. Pictured are my Gray Rogue Tote, Chalk Cassie 19, Black Small Town Bucket Bag and Black Rogue 30.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JVSXOXO said:


> Coach is my only brand for A-F. I tried to find a couple interesting shots of some of them since I don’t have the energy for a group shot. Pictured are my Gray Rogue Tote, Chalk Cassie 19, Black Small Town Bucket Bag and Black Rogue 30.
> 
> View attachment 5599937


The Cassie is such a pretty bag!


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new "C" bag to share.   It is *She Who Could Not Be Named* until she was mine.    Some of you will remember my trip to Fashionphile to see a bag.  It looked beat up in the photographs.  It looked like it had serious color transfer on the back side, but IRL the bag was great.   I waited until the price dropped another 10%, hoping no one else would buy her before she came down.   I checked the site 3x a day for a month.  Then on a Sunday night, there she was at a price I could stomach.   I gave DH a courtesy heads up and hit add to cart.   I had showed him the bag a couple of months earlier.  I found it and the next day it was gone.  Someone bought it and but then returned it.  (Made me very happy).   So DH was already aware of her existence and how beautiful I thought she was.
> 
> When she came, I took her into in to show him.   He went WOW!   WOW!  That is gorrrrrrrgeous!   He described it as being like a nuclear explosion when I walked in the room with her.   He never used to get my affection for purses.  Loved my scarves but was perplexed by bags.  I started talking to him about bags and what features made me like certain bags and why a bag would work for a particular purpose.   His training has come along nicely and now he is an enthusiast enabler.  He even looks at bags when we are out and inquires about ones he sees.  Have I got a great husband or what?
> 
> I owe my lust for this bag to this thread.   I was never into Chanel. Just not my thing.  There are so many pretty coco handles owned by participants here.  Then there was @Sparkletastic search for her perfect gold bag.  You know how it goes.  First you just start looking and next you are junkie that has to have it.
> 
> I think that people either love or hate the boy bag, but I am in the love camp because they seem youthful and edgy to me.  What I love about this particular bag is that has sort of a champagne beige-gold (more subtle than a bright gold) and silver together and the hardware is gold & silver.  My watch is a gold/silver combo.  That pairing really appeals to me.  This is the Fashionphile picture.  I am just to lazy to photograph my own bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599864
> 
> 
> This should be it for me.  No more enticing me with great bags please.


I am totally blown away and I’m with @880, your story telling is as good as this bag. A quilted Chanel is my HG. And this colour is TDF!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> Talking about Dooney bags, I had an encounter last week.   I was in the waiting room at the dermatologists.  Another patient had a fabulous yellow tote that matched her yellow dress.  The bag had the lines of a very streamlined, very crisp birkin.   I was trying to figure out what it was because of course I wanted one.   My eyesight is not very good so I couldn't make-out the square brass logo.
> 
> I finally humilated myself.  Pardon me.  I am a purse person (addict) and I love you bag.  Do you mind if I ask what it is?  It was a Dooney that she had owned for many years.  She was pleased.  I searched ebay and found nothing similar.
> 
> *Do you ladies ask people about their bags when you can't recognize them? * I am embarrassed by asking, but I wonder about nice bags I don't recognize for months.


Asked nicely like that I definitely wouldn’t mind. It hasn’t happened to me with complete strangers much but a couple of time with my Quilted, Steel Blue Mulberry Mini Cara where people have complimented me. Sometimes colleagues or friends admire new bags I’ve purchased plus I had a pink, red and white tweed Hobbs overcoat that so many people admired over many years. I wore it out! I’ve told ladies that I love their bag or coat etc and they usually smile. If they are bag people it mostly makes them happy. It’s only uncomfortable or unkind staring such as @cowgirlsboots experienced that not ok and you are so  lovely you would never be making anyone feel that way!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not designer, but a good old good quality (in the past... their current products can´t impress me) German brand: Esquire.
> 
> View attachment 5599784
> View attachment 5599785


Another E! Lovely bag. You seem to enjoy red? 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Looking at my collection, I never realized how much I am drawn to particular shapes. Anyone else notice that by while buying what they like without looking for a particular style of bag?
> 
> Mine are-
> Dome shape too handle- Innue red (donated), LV Alma, Hermes Bolide, Prada bowler bag
> Top handle reverse trapezoid zip top satchel- Coach Prairie, LV Saleya, navy Dooney, Longchamp Le Pliage
> East West rectangular tote- Coach Bay, orange Prada, Gucci Abbey, LV Cabas Mezzo
> Doctor bag- LV Speedy 25, Hermes Sac 404, epi Speedy 25 (sold)
> I have several other totes, a top handle and two hobos, as well as one small flap. But I was surprised at how many of my bags fall unintentionally into “types.”


Great observation, I hadn’t thought of this shape thing. 


whateve said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliments on my bags.
> 
> Here is my one Dooney & Bourke bag along with my two Fossils. These were all bargains. The two brown bags were bought at thrift stores and the purple Fossil was bought on sale for under $50. I have the most fun with bags that aren't much of an investment.
> 
> View attachment 5599854


Beautiful ages! 


whateve said:


> Just for fun here is another "F". I bought this bag at a thrift store for $3. It is labeled Filenes Boston. I believe the name wasn't used after 1988 and the bag appears to be older than that. It is leather in and out. I've never used it but I think it is very special.
> 
> View attachment 5599857


And this. The colour is lovely! 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5599909
> 
> My only b bag, my Brahmin. I don’t remember the name - the shame!
> As I posted a few weeks ago, this was on the chopping block. After using it again, I decided to keep it and use it more.


I love the texture of this. 


JVSXOXO said:


> Coach is my only brand for A-F. I tried to find a couple interesting shots of some of them since I don’t have the energy for a group shot. Pictured are my Gray Rogue Tote, Chalk Cassie 19, Black Small Town Bucket Bag and Black Rogue 30.
> 
> View attachment 5599937


Beautiful bags and some lovely locations!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Looking at my collection, I never realized how much I am drawn to particular shapes. *Anyone else notice that by while buying what they like without looking for a particular style of bag?*


Since I like structured bags, I find my self drawn to boxier shapes. I haven’t counted, but I have several bags that are rectangular in shape like shopper totes and my Coach Rogues.


----------



## JVSXOXO

BowieFan1971 said:


> The Cassie is such a pretty bag!


Thank you and @Katinahat  It is tempting to grab it in other colors but I need to be disciplined right now.


----------



## baghabitz34

JVSXOXO said:


> Coach is my only brand for A-F. I tried to find a couple interesting shots of some of them since I don’t have the energy for a group shot. Pictured are my Gray Rogue Tote, Chalk Cassie 19, Black Small Town Bucket Bag and Black Rogue 30.
> 
> View attachment 5599937


Loving the Coach bags, especially the Rogue and the Town bucket.

And I have plenty in A-F to cover me and you!


----------



## baghabitz34

Same Chanel pic as last year. I liked the brand more when I was younger. I realize I’m more of an LV girl than a Chanel one.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Just for fun here is another "F". I bought this bag at a thrift store for $3. It is labeled Filenes Boston. I believe the name wasn't used after 1988 and the bag appears to be older than that. It is leather in and out. I've never used it but I think it is very special.
> 
> View attachment 5599857


I love the color on this. You always find such great bargains.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new "C" bag to share.   It is *She Who Could Not Be Named* until she was mine.    Some of you will remember my trip to Fashionphile to see a bag.  It looked beat up in the photographs.  It looked like it had serious color transfer on the back side, but IRL the bag was great.   I waited until the price dropped another 10%, hoping no one else would buy her before she came down.   I checked the site 3x a day for a month.  Then on a Sunday night, there she was at a price I could stomach.   I gave DH a courtesy heads up and hit add to cart.   I had showed him the bag a couple of months earlier.  I found it and the next day it was gone.  Someone bought it and but then returned it.  (Made me very happy).   So DH was already aware of her existence and how beautiful I thought she was.
> 
> When she came, I took her into in to show him.   He went WOW!   WOW!  That is gorrrrrrrgeous!   He described it as being like a nuclear explosion when I walked in the room with her.   He never used to get my affection for purses.  Loved my scarves but was perplexed by bags.  I started talking to him about bags and what features made me like certain bags and why a bag would work for a particular purpose.   His training has come along nicely and now he is an enthusiast enabler.  He even looks at bags when we are out and inquires about ones he sees.  Have I got a great husband or what?
> 
> I owe my lust for this bag to this thread.   I was never into Chanel. Just not my thing.  There are so many pretty coco handles owned by participants here.  Then there was @Sparkletastic search for her perfect gold bag.  You know how it goes.  First you just start looking and next you are junkie that has to have it.
> 
> I think that people either love or hate the boy bag, but I am in the love camp because they seem youthful and edgy to me.  What I love about this particular bag is that has sort of a champagne beige-gold (more subtle than a bright gold) and silver together and the hardware is gold & silver.  My watch is a gold/silver combo.  That pairing really appeals to me.  This is the Fashionphile picture.  I am just to lazy to photograph my own bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599864
> 
> 
> This should be it for me.  No more enticing me with great bags please.


Congrats! I am so happy you got her. Very Pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> Talking about Dooney bags, I had an encounter last week.   I was in the waiting room at the dermatologists.  Another patient had a fabulous yellow tote that matched her yellow dress.  The bag had the lines of a very streamlined, very crisp birkin.   I was trying to figure out what it was because of course I wanted one.   My eyesight is not very good so I couldn't make-out the square brass logo.
> 
> I finally humilated myself.  Pardon me.  I am a purse person (addict) and I love you bag.  Do you mind if I ask what it is?  It was a Dooney that she had owned for many years.  She was pleased.  I searched ebay and found nothing similar.
> 
> *Do you ladies ask people about their bags when you can't recognize them? * I am embarrassed by asking, but I wonder about nice bags I don't recognize for months.


Yes!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

JVSXOXO said:


> Coach is my only brand for A-F. I tried to find a couple interesting shots of some of them since I don’t have the energy for a group shot. Pictured are my Gray Rogue Tote, Chalk Cassie 19, Black Small Town Bucket Bag and Black Rogue 30.
> 
> View attachment 5599937


Beautiful selection!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5600160
> 
> Same Chanel pic as last year. I liked the brand more when I was younger. I realize I’m more of an LV girl than a Chanel one.


So pretty!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new "C" bag to share.   It is *She Who Could Not Be Named* until she was mine.    Some of you will remember my trip to Fashionphile to see a bag.  It looked beat up in the photographs.  It looked like it had serious color transfer on the back side, but IRL the bag was great.   I waited until the price dropped another 10%, hoping no one else would buy her before she came down.   I checked the site 3x a day for a month.  Then on a Sunday night, there she was at a price I could stomach.   I gave DH a courtesy heads up and hit add to cart.   I had showed him the bag a couple of months earlier.  I found it and the next day it was gone.  Someone bought it and but then returned it.  (Made me very happy).   So DH was already aware of her existence and how beautiful I thought she was.
> 
> When she came, I took her into in to show him.   He went WOW!   WOW!  That is gorrrrrrrgeous!   He described it as being like a nuclear explosion when I walked in the room with her.   He never used to get my affection for purses.  Loved my scarves but was perplexed by bags.  I started talking to him about bags and what features made me like certain bags and why a bag would work for a particular purpose.   His training has come along nicely and now he is an enthusiast enabler.  He even looks at bags when we are out and inquires about ones he sees.  Have I got a great husband or what?
> 
> I owe my lust for this bag to this thread.   I was never into Chanel. Just not my thing.  There are so many pretty coco handles owned by participants here.  Then there was @Sparkletastic search for her perfect gold bag.  You know how it goes.  First you just start looking and next you are junkie that has to have it.
> 
> I think that people either love or hate the boy bag, but I am in the love camp because they seem youthful and edgy to me.  What I love about this particular bag is that has sort of a champagne beige-gold (more subtle than a bright gold) and silver together and the hardware is gold & silver.  My watch is a gold/silver combo.  That pairing really appeals to me.  This is the Fashionphile picture.  I am just to lazy to photograph my own bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599864
> 
> 
> This should be it for me.  No more enticing me with great bags please.


Congratulations! I love your new boy! 
Your DH sounds like a gem! Mine isn´t very much into my bags, but DS is really developping a good bag taste and is about to become a very skilled enabler when he likes something.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Talking about Dooney bags, I had an encounter last week.   I was in the waiting room at the dermatologists.  Another patient had a fabulous yellow tote that matched her yellow dress.  The bag had the lines of a very streamlined, very crisp birkin.   I was trying to figure out what it was because of course I wanted one.   My eyesight is not very good so I couldn't make-out the square brass logo.
> 
> I finally humilated myself.  Pardon me.  I am a purse person (addict) and I love you bag.  Do you mind if I ask what it is?  It was a Dooney that she had owned for many years.  She was pleased.  I searched ebay and found nothing similar.
> 
> *Do you ladies ask people about their bags when you can't recognize them? * I am embarrassed by asking, but I wonder about nice bags I don't recognize for months.


Yes, I do ask people about their bags when they catch my eye and usually make sure to express my admiration.


----------



## Cordeliere

@whateve, @880, @bowie102, @baghabitz34, @Katinahat, @dcooney4, @cowgirlsboots and all of the others who were generous with their likes.

Thank you all for sharing the joy of this bag with me.  Sharing is the icing on the cake.  Hugs to you all.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> You seem to enjoy red?


I really like red bags , though I´m not sure they actually work for me. They are pretty! My wallets simply have to be red to be good. 


Katinahat said:


> I hadn’t thought of this shape thing


The "shape" I´m usually drawn to is "old fashioned"/ "retro" or "grandma". I love all kinds of top handle bags, especially doctor bags/ kiss clasp bags. I don´t mind a classic flapbag either.


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new "C" bag to share.   It is *She Who Could Not Be Named* until she was mine.    Some of you will remember my trip to Fashionphile to see a bag.  It looked beat up in the photographs.  It looked like it had serious color transfer on the back side, but IRL the bag was great.   I waited until the price dropped another 10%, hoping no one else would buy her before she came down.   I checked the site 3x a day for a month.  Then on a Sunday night, there she was at a price I could stomach.   I gave DH a courtesy heads up and hit add to cart.   I had showed him the bag a couple of months earlier.  I found it and the next day it was gone.  Someone bought it and but then returned it.  (Made me very happy).   So DH was already aware of her existence and how beautiful I thought she was.
> 
> When she came, I took her into in to show him.   He went WOW!   WOW!  That is gorrrrrrrgeous!   He described it as being like a nuclear explosion when I walked in the room with her.   He never used to get my affection for purses.  Loved my scarves but was perplexed by bags.  I started talking to him about bags and what features made me like certain bags and why a bag would work for a particular purpose.   His training has come along nicely and now he is an enthusiast enabler.  He even looks at bags when we are out and inquires about ones he sees.  Have I got a great husband or what?
> 
> I owe my lust for this bag to this thread.   I was never into Chanel. Just not my thing.  There are so many pretty coco handles owned by participants here.  Then there was @Sparkletastic search for her perfect gold bag.  You know how it goes.  First you just start looking and next you are junkie that has to have it.
> 
> I think that people either love or hate the boy bag, but I am in the love camp because they seem youthful and edgy to me.  What I love about this particular bag is that has sort of a champagne beige-gold (more subtle than a bright gold) and silver together and the hardware is gold & silver.  My watch is a gold/silver combo.  That pairing really appeals to me.  This is the Fashionphile picture.  I am just to lazy to photograph my own bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599864
> 
> 
> This should be it for me.  No more enticing me with great bags please.



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> *Do you ladies ask people about their bags when you can't recognize them? * I am embarrassed by asking, but I wonder about nice bags I don't recognize for months.


I’m a bit of an introvert, so I often admire from afar. (Myers-Briggs be damned! They claim I’m just on this side of extrovert. Not sure I believe them.) I like when people compliment my, well, anything, even if it makes me blush, so I’m trying to get better at complimenting others. If it’s a bag brand I don’t recognize, I’m often more eager to strike up a conversation so I can learn.


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> *I’m a bit of an introvert, so I often admire from afar. (Myers-Briggs be damned! They claim I’m just on this side of extrovert.* Not sure I believe them.) I like when people compliment my, well, anything, even if it makes me blush, so I’m trying to get better at complimenting others. If it’s a bag brand I don’t recognize, I’m often more eager to strike up a conversation so I can learn.


I know what you mean about MB scores.  Mine are similar.   For me, I think it is because I have the verbal skills of an extrovert, but inside I am shy and feel uneasy talking to people I "half know".   I can tell dear friends everything and I love exchanging banter with total strangers because, well, I will never see them again.  It is those people like business associates at business mixers, people at weddings, etc. that make me feel shy and nervous.  I really do not enjoy talking to that intermediate group.


----------



## JVSXOXO

DME said:


> I’m a bit of an introvert, so I often admire from afar. (Myers-Briggs be damned! They claim I’m just on this side of extrovert. Not sure I believe them.) I like when people compliment my, well, anything, even if it makes me blush, so I’m trying to get better at complimenting others. If it’s a bag brand I don’t recognize, I’m often more eager to strike up a conversation so I can learn.


I’m actually certified in administering and interpreting the MBTI and your type is based on how you respond to the questions. You could definitely be more introverted but be forced to use more extraverted skills in your life (due to career or relationships) so you might respond in a way that is more aligned with the extraverted type, even if that isn’t truly your natural preference. Extraversion vs introversion is all about where you get your energy from and what drains you. Some people leave social situations feeling energized from connecting with others while some are totally drained and need to recharge on their own for some time. Some introverts may seem extroverted in situations where they’re comfortable with the people they’re around. It’s all a spectrum and very situational at times. But enough “psycho babble” as my former boss would call it.


----------



## whateve

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m actually certified in administering and interpreting the MBTI and your type is based on how you respond to the questions. You could definitely be more introverted but be forced to use more extraverted skills in your life (due to career or relationships) so you might respond in a way that is more aligned with the extraverted type, even if that isn’t truly your natural preference. Extraversion vs introversion is all about where you get your energy from and what drains you. Some people leave social situations feeling energized from connecting with others while some are totally drained and need to recharge on their own for some time. Some introverts may seem extroverted in situations where they’re comfortable with the people they’re around. It’s all a spectrum and very situational at times. But enough “psycho babble” as my former boss would call it.


Someone once told me I was the most outgoing person they had ever known. It was a big surprise to me since I've always been shy and introverted. When I rushed for a sorority in college, if I didn't talk, I wouldn't get into the sorority of my choice so I became very sociable. I guess I'm good at faking it.


----------



## JVSXOXO

whateve said:


> Someone once told me I was the most outgoing person they had ever known. It was a big surprise to me since I've always been shy and introverted. When I rushed for a sorority in college, if I didn't talk, I wouldn't get into the sorority of my choice so I became very sociable. I guess I'm good at faking it.


Yes, many people do force themselves to take on traits that go against their natural preference. It’s the same thing with judging versus perceiving, which is how we organize and make sense of the world around us. Plenty of perceiving types prefer flexibility and to go with the flow, but have responsibilities that force them to follow more rigid schedules, like being the default parent and ensuring your household is in order and everyone’s needs are met.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Looking at my collection, I never realized how much I am* drawn to particular shapes.* Anyone else notice that by while buying what they like without looking for a particular style of bag?


I have a thing about bags that have ends that are sort of round but come to a point at the opening side--sort of fat teardrop shaped ends.  

I really wanted this beach bag in black and white, but the price was too ridiculously expensive for a beach bag, especially since I hate going to the beach.   Sand grosses me out.   This one was dirt cheap on ebay because it was ... dirty.  It cleaned up well.  I really enjoyed looking at it for 2 or 3 years.  Never carried it.  Sold it and broke even because I could sell it for more in a clean state.




This is a vache muso.  It is almost perfect--one tiny scuff.   I don't carry it because vache is so fragile.  But I love it.  I might actually carry it someday while giving it security guard like protection.  I would not dream of selling it.



This is my spy bag.  My first designer bag.  It is not as tear shaped as the others.   I used to want it to be round and full.  Now when I carry it I want it to be droopy and flat.  Don't carry it much because it is huge--17 inches long.




This is a very rare bag that I lust after.   I have only seen two of them.  The first one is wire mesh.  The second is fjord. I had other bags that were a higher priority for my bag buying budget when these came around, so they are not mine.   Bababebi (the Hermes authenicator) says it is called a Hold Up.
	

		
			
		

		
	






The pattern of shapes that call to me is too obvious to ignore.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Someone once told me I was the most outgoing person they had ever known. It was a big surprise to me since I've always been shy and introverted. When I rushed for a sorority in college, if I didn't talk, I wouldn't get into the sorority of my choice so I became very sociable. I guess I'm good at faking it.


Sorority rush would be a nightmare for me.  Exactly the category of people that make me the most nervous.  People who can judge me.  Good for you for rising to the occasion.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Sorority rush would be a nightmare for me.  Exactly the category of people that make me the most nervous.  People who can judge me.  Good for you for rising to the occasion.


Thanks. I really had no interest in belonging to a sorority. My parents pushed me to do it. I had already picked someone to room with in the dorms, but I guess they thought I would be more successful in a sorority. I actually became an officer of the sorority so I guess I was still faking being an extrovert.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> Thanks. I really had no interest in belonging to a sorority. My parents pushed me to do it. I had already picked someone to room with in the dorms, but I guess they thought I would be more successful in a sorority. I actually became an officer of the sorority so I guess I was still faking being an extrovert.


I, on the other hand, wanted to be in a sorority. As an only child, I always yearned to be part of a group.    I grew up in a tiny town in the midwest.  My parents were on the poor end of things and were rather unsophisticated.   I don't think they even knew about sororities.   I didn't learn about them until it was too late to go through rush as a freshman.  You have to have sponsors.   I planned to rush as a sophomore.   I wanted to be in the sorority that had the smart girl personality.  But the world changed that year and I became a hippie instead.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> I have a thing about bags that have ends that are sort of round but come to a point at the opening side--sort of fat teardrop shaped ends.
> 
> I really wanted this beach bag in black and white, but the price was too ridiculously expensive for a beach bag, especially since I hate going to the beach.   Sand grosses me out.   This one was dirt cheap on ebay because it was ... dirty.  It cleaned up well.  I really enjoyed looking at it for 2 or 3 years.  Never carried it.  Sold it and broke even because I could sell it for more in a clean state.
> View attachment 5600655
> 
> 
> 
> This is a vache muso.  It is almost perfect--one tiny scuff.   I don't carry it because vache is so fragile.  But I love it.  I might actually carry it someday while giving it security guard like protection.  I would not dream of selling it.
> View attachment 5600658
> 
> 
> This is my spy bag.  My first designer bag.  It is not as tear shaped as the others.   I used to want it to be round and full.  Now when I carry it I want it to be droopy and flat.  Don't carry it much because it is huge--17 inches long.
> 
> View attachment 5600660
> 
> 
> This is a very rare bag that I lust after.   I have only seen two of them.  The first one is wire mesh.  The second is fjord. I had other bags that were a higher priority for my bag buying budget when these came around, so they are not mine.   Bababebi (the Hermes authenicator) says it is called a Hold Up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600665
> 
> View attachment 5600667
> 
> 
> The pattern of shapes that call to me is too obvious to ignore.


I love the Muso (East West mid-size tote action)…had a chance to get a red one for about $750 a year and a half/2 years ago and it seemed like too much to spend on a bag at the time. SMH *facepalm* LOL


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the Muso (East West mid-size tote action)…had a chance to get a red one for about $750 a year and a half/2 years ago and it seemed like too much to spend on a bag at the time. SMH *facepalm* LOL


There are so many bags I wish I could get at prices that seemed high 2 years ago and now seem cheap.

What does smh stand for?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> There are so many bags I wish I could get at prices that seemed high 2 years ago and now seem cheap.
> 
> What does smh stand for?


Shake my head
I could also have gotten a navy Delvy for just under $1000…sigh


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Shake my head
> I could also have gotten a navy Delvy for just under $1000…sigh


Definitely a facepalm.  I feel your pain.


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I, on the other hand, wanted to be in a sorority. As an only child, I always yearned to be part of a group.    I grew up in a tiny town in the midwest.  My parents were on the poor end of things and were rather unsophisticated.   I don't think they even knew about sororities.   I didn't learn about them until it was too late to go through rush as a freshman.  You have to have sponsors.   I planned to rush as a sophomore.   I wanted to be in the sorority that had the smart girl personality.  But the world changed that year and I became a hippie instead.


My parents wouldn't let me go to UC Berkeley because of the hippies. I went to UCLA instead.

There were good things and bad things about being in a sorority. We got invited to all the frat parties. We learned table manners but the food was better in the dorms. We had access to the kitchen on weekends so we could cook. They had files of all the tests given by every professor. 

There was a lot of discrimination back then that I didn't realize until I had already joined my house. The people in my house had no problem with me but apparently the sorority's national heads did. I ended up quitting in my second year rather than stay where I felt people like me weren't welcome. I wish I had joined one of the houses that existed for people like me but I thought I would meet a wider range of people in the sorority I chose.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> My parents wouldn't let me go to UC Berkeley because of the hippies. I went to UCLA instead.
> 
> There were good things and bad things about being in a sorority. We got invited to all the frat parties. We learned table manners but the food was better in the dorms. We had access to the kitchen on weekends so we could cook. They had files of all the tests given by every professor.
> 
> There was a lot of discrimination back then that I didn't realize until I had already joined my house. The people in my house had no problem with me but apparently the sorority's national heads did. I ended up quitting in my second year rather than stay where I felt people like me weren't welcome. I wish I had joined one of the houses that existed for people like me but I thought I would meet a wider range of people in the sorority I chose.


That is so interesting.  Thanks for sharing.

After having pronounced myself a hippie, I wondered if I was just a wannabe.   Looked up the definition.  Yes I qualified.   One of the things I remember with some amusement, was being on the bleeding edge of the distressed jeans.   I had big rips in my jeans before people in the midwest even knew that was a thing.   I can remember being in line for dinner at the food hall, and having someone tell me my jeans were torn in the seat, as if I didn't know.  My friends were all kids from Jersey and places like that who came to Oklahoma State because tuition was $700 a semester instead of $10,000.  I really thought Oklahoma was the end of the earth. The vices there were not au courant.    

I do not remember having a purse then.  I think I probably had a book bag.  I went back to school in my late forties for a degree in another field.   My classmates had to tell me to get a backpack.  Duh.  That period of my life was the only time I have ever actually filled up a tote bag with necessities.  While that was not the dark ages, it was the enlightment.  Before cell phones.  I had 2 different pagers.  An emergency one for professional and non emergency one for personal.  Seriously, what will we be laughing back at in another few decades.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Joining a sorority was everything I hated about middle and high school (I was an honor student and debate nerd), so it was never an option. I went through a serious punk phase in high school but toned it down a lot when I realized that rebelling against the norms made me every bit as conformist as the norms I was trying to rebel against (and the group I was trying to fit in with). I was still allowing the norms to dictate who I was, even if it was being the opposite. I realized that the most unique and groundbreaking thing I could do/be is myself, picking, choosing and rejecting whatever rules (and style), norm or not, fit ME. It took me a lot longer to realize that there are people who are going to hate or disapprove of you no matter what you do/are/look like, so you may as well do/be/look like who you want because at least then you know ONE person will be happy. 

One benefit of picking and choosing…I fit in everywhere and nowhere. I can empathize with a wide range of people because in one way or another, an aspect of them is a part of me.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Joining a sorority was everything I hated about middle and high school (I was an honor student and debate nerd), so it was never an option. I went through a serious punk phase in high school but toned it down a lot when I realized that rebelling against the norms made me every bit as conformist as the norms I was trying to rebel against (and the group I was trying to fit in with). I was still allowing the norms to dictate who I was, even if it was being the opposite. I realized that the most unique and groundbreaking thing I could do/be is myself, picking, choosing and rejecting whatever rules (and style), norm or not, fit ME. It took me a lot longer to realize that there are people who are going to hate or disapprove of you no matter what you do/are/look like, so you may as well do/be/look like who you want because at least then you know ONE person will be happy.
> 
> One benefit of picking and choosing…I fit in everywhere and nowhere. I can empathize with a wide range of people because in one way or another, an aspect of them is a part of me.


So I am completely confused! For an educationalist, I know nothing about the American university system. As indeed, I thought Sororities were a university thing not a school thing? But what I know is from movies where Sororities are where all the cool kids, rich kids or jocks hang out depending on what the membership is. I don’t suppose that’s anything like reality. And while I didn’t think they were a high school thing, I’m suddenly thinking the pink ladies in Grease / is that one?! Sorry - more movies!! I’m sure I have it completely wrong.



Spoiler: Trigger Warning



I also can’t join in because I find it extremely hard to think back to my own university days and talking about university in general has a potential to trigger me. The story of my traumatic past is firmly entrenched in that time of my life and there are lost years and grief at what younger me endured, gave up and missed out on. I completed my studies but I gave everything else up to comply with the demands of someone who definitely should have known better and certainly should have treated me better. I was rebelling and it was a roller coaster but it didn’t get me anywhere positive. Nevertheless, there was survival and ultimately post traumatic growth too so it’s not all bad.



Loving all the wonderful eye candy in terms of shapes of bags and A-Fs! Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Katinahat

Adding some more A-Fs today. It’s C fit Coach. @whateve has the real Coach collection. Mine is small and grew from feeling the urge to add some bags that were less serious than my amazing Mulberry bags with a less serious price tag to match. I quickly discovered Coach do great sales with 40% or even 50% off RRP. With Mulberry I wanted classic last forever bags because I’d paid so much. With Coach, I was willing to try things. Hence the pinks and the tearose which came first.

There is a Coach store in my city too which helped but they were not so well known here (unlike Michael Kors) and held that high end feel. There are a lot more people carry Coach now now but they are definitely still a level above MK.

Here is my Coach collection of bags.


----------



## Katinahat

And for the last day in August (wow already!) here are my stats. 

Bags in - 1 Chalk Coach Camera Bag with branded strap
Bags out - 0
Accessories in - 2 - one unbranded pink Cammo strap and one gold Coach bag chain. 
Bags carried - 15 
Clothes in - suit and work trousers
Clothes out - several suits and trousers have moved to my too big / too small temporary storage while I think / diet! 

And my yearly chart showing more summer colours.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> So I am completely confused! For an educationalist, I know nothing about the American university system. As indeed, I thought Sororities were a university thing not a school thing? But what I know is from movies where Sororities are where all the cool kids, rich kids or jocks hang out depending on what the membership is. I don’t suppose that’s anything like reality. And while I didn’t think they were a high school thing, I’m suddenly thinking the pink ladies in Grease / is that one?! Sorry - more movies!! I’m sure I have it completely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Trigger Warning
> 
> 
> 
> I also can’t join in because I find it extremely hard to think back to my own university days and talking about university in general has a potential to trigger me. The story of my traumatic past is firmly entrenched in that time of my life and there are lost years and grief at what younger me gave up and missed out on. I completed my studies but I gave everything else up to comply with the demands of someone who definitely should have known better and certainly should have treated me better. I was certainly rebelling and it was a roller coaster but it didn’t get me anywhere positive. Nevertheless, there was survival and ultimately post traumatic growth too so it’s not all bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving all the wonderful eye candy in terms of shapes of bags and A-Fs! Thanks to everyone.


Sororities and fraternities are college groups. Sorry if I confused you. Because I hated the whole “popular crowd” posturing and all the competition/judgment/criticism that goes with it during high school, I had no interest in continuing that in college.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Sororities and fraternities are college groups. Sorry if I confused you. Because I hated the whole “popular crowd” posturing and all the competition/judgment/criticism that goes with it during high school, so i had no interest in continuing that in college.


Nothing to apologise for! I’m just easily confused. We don’t have that kind of thing here but the popular crowd thing definitely still exists. I think it does everywhere.


----------



## JenJBS

Not going to get pics of all my bags up for the brand showcase, so here are some thoughts on the brands I own from A-F:

Aspinal of London (AoL): The attention to detail is impressive. Nice aesthetic. Good quality. Expensive, so wait for the frequent sales.

Behno: Unique design, good quality, good prices, and vibrant colors.

Balenciaga: It’s Bal… High quality, and great colors. Chevre leather is divine!

Bottega Veneta: The colors! High quality leather and craftsmanship.

Brandon Blackwood: I enjoy the design, so lightweight, and support new designer.

Fount: Extraordinary full grain leather, solid brass hardware, exceptional craftsmanship, and good prices.

Ferragamo: Incredible quality and craftsman ship, and wonderful leather.

Coach: Good prices, nice leather, and some fun designs.

Frye: Great leather, love the designs, and good craftsmanship.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Thinking about all the personality tests - I’ve had several employers who required employees to take Meyers-Briggs, and one that had enneagrams. Somehow, I ended up an INTJ on one test and an ESFJ. Apparently I’m Judgy? Or, more accurately, I’m more likely to conform to the social norms at the places I worked.  

The one workplace that I found particularly interesting encouraged everyone to sort themselves into Hogwarts houses. It was fun, and lighthearted and seemed a little weird.  

And then my manager (a Slytherin) explained that the whys and how’s. 
She had used it as a way to see what motivates people. A Ravenclaw is going to be motivated by interesting work; a Hufflepuff is motivated by being needed and able to help others. Slytherins need to trust authority or be the authority- they believe in systems and processes. And a Gryffindor believes in personal achievements - they want to be the best and know they are the best fairly.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Playing catch-up here…



msd_bags said:


> I guess I am one of those who got more into crossbody bags because of the pandemic.  During the pandemic when we can already go out (of the house), it was as if those outings were very temporary — maybe just to buy important stuff, go to the office but on shorter hours, etc.  Hence, I tended to reach for my pre-covid “errand” bags, which are crossbody bags.
> 
> On the question of @dcooney4 regarding knock around bags, I guess that will be my Tumi small crossbody nylon bag, which I seem to have forgotten the style name. (The pandemic has definitely slowed me down on the bag front.)



Yay on the Tumi bag!!! I have two knock around Tumi bags also and don’t include them in my count haha. 

Re: crossbodies - love ‘em! Super functional. I do prefer it if they have a top handle and back pocket, as others noted. 



cowgirlsboots said:


> Yippee, the good vibes you all sent did help! My bag arrived and is beautiful. Even though the seller accepted my 30% off lowball (after she had reduced the bag herself before) it was a bit on the expensive side for me. Still, to me this is a classic and the quality is amazing.
> 
> Please meet my new 2009 black Dior Mitzah in the medium size
> 
> View attachment 5598095
> 
> She is in almost immaculate condition and smells gorgeous! DS kept pressing his nose into the side gussets telling me this was cocaine for the thrifty, so addictive!



Beautiful, congrats! Glad it worked out. 




Katinahat said:


> I’ve been look at their burgundy camera bag and Midi Mayfair. I think that interest was started by @Jereni?
> 
> View attachment 5599040



I would love to claim that I started the Mayfair thing but one of the other semi-regulars on this thread has two Mayfairs, I think. I do still love the bag and will probably give it a try depending on what colors come out. 



880 said:


> I love your tempete!
> 
> I’ll do mini skirts again, even though years ago I swore it would never happen.  Never say never.
> I’m not sure if I will ever go back to the short carry shoulder bag, like the Fendi baguette though.
> 
> View attachment 5599575



Love it! I would absolutely do mini skirts again if I get my legs back in shape, but I suspect I’m getting a little old for that look. I also won’t go back to short shoulder carry bags tho, for the most part. 



Cordeliere said:


> I have a new "C" bag to share.   It is *She Who Could Not Be Named* until she was mine.    Some of you will remember my trip to Fashionphile to see a bag.  It looked beat up in the photographs.  It looked like it had serious color transfer on the back side, but IRL the bag was great.   I waited until the price dropped another 10%, hoping no one else would buy her before she came down.   I checked the site 3x a day for a month.  Then on a Sunday night, there she was at a price I could stomach.   I gave DH a courtesy heads up and hit add to cart.   I had showed him the bag a couple of months earlier.  I found it and the next day it was gone.  Someone bought it and but then returned it.  (Made me very happy).   So DH was already aware of her existence and how beautiful I thought she was.
> 
> When she came, I took her into in to show him.   He went WOW!   WOW!  That is gorrrrrrrgeous!   He described it as being like a nuclear explosion when I walked in the room with her.   He never used to get my affection for purses.  Loved my scarves but was perplexed by bags.  I started talking to him about bags and what features made me like certain bags and why a bag would work for a particular purpose.   His training has come along nicely and now he is an enthusiast enabler.  He even looks at bags when we are out and inquires about ones he sees.  Have I got a great husband or what?
> 
> I owe my lust for this bag to this thread.   I was never into Chanel. Just not my thing.  There are so many pretty coco handles owned by participants here.  Then there was @Sparkletastic search for her perfect gold bag.  You know how it goes.  First you just start looking and next you are junkie that has to have it.
> 
> I think that people either love or hate the boy bag, but I am in the love camp because they seem youthful and edgy to me.  What I love about this particular bag is that has sort of a champagne beige-gold (more subtle than a bright gold) and silver together and the hardware is gold & silver.  My watch is a gold/silver combo.  That pairing really appeals to me.  This is the Fashionphile picture.  I am just to lazy to photograph my own bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599864
> 
> 
> This should be it for me.  No more enticing me with great bags please.



Yay congratulations!!! It is beautiful. I can see why you love it so. 

I have had a few phases of being really into Chanel, but at the moment only have 4 bags and am close to done. I got a few that are just ‘soul’ bags and I love them so much I don’t see much of a point of more. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> Shake my head
> I could also have gotten a navy Delvy for just under $1000…sigh



Hahhaha!!! I’ve always read SMH as meaning ‘so much hate’ ! I’ll now have to read it both ways and see if I can figure out which the person meant.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

"Aww, great, you got her! She is so cool!" said my 12-year-old DS when he spotted what I had just unwrapped.




He did the sniff test too and noticed that while pony fur is cool it does not have the signature Dior scent. The leather bits do, though. And the bag is fully lined in lambskin...

This version of the Mitzah is closest to the lady who inspired this collection: Mitzah Bricard.






One more purchase to arrive. Non designer and still in shipping limbo.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> "Aww, great, you got her! She is so cool!" said my 12-year-old DS when he spotted what I had just unwrapped.
> 
> View attachment 5601280
> 
> 
> He did the sniff test too and noticed that while pony fur is cool it does not have the signature Dior scent. The leather bits do, though. And the bag is fully lined in lambskin...
> 
> This version of the Mitzah is closest to the lady who inspired this collection: Mitzah Bricard.
> 
> View attachment 5601282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more purchase to arrive. Non designer and still in shipping limbo.


Lovely! It seems a perfect design for you.


----------



## JenJBS

Vintage Leather said:


> Thinking about all the personality tests - I’ve had several employers who required employees to take Meyers-Briggs, and one that had enneagrams. Somehow, I ended up an INTJ on one test and an ESFJ. Apparently I’m Judgy? Or, more accurately, I’m more likely to conform to the social norms at the places I worked.
> 
> The one workplace that I found particularly interesting encouraged everyone to sort themselves into Hogwarts houses. It was fun, and lighthearted and seemed a little weird.
> 
> And then my manager (a Slytherin) explained that the whys and how’s.
> She had used it as a way to see what motivates people. A Ravenclaw is going to be motivated by interesting work; a Hufflepuff is motivated by being needed and able to help others. Slytherins need to trust authority or be the authority- they believe in systems and processes. And a Gryffindor believes in personal achievements - they want to be the best and know they are the best fairly.


I love the Hogwarts Houses idea! 
One job I had did a 'test' with communication styles. Each one matched to a color. Then we got a patch with our color to put on our office/cubicle. That way you'd know if the person preferred direct/straight to the point, or a bit of small talk, whether they wanted the 'story' or just the facts. It was helpful.


----------



## baghabitz34

Vintage Leather said:


> Thinking about all the personality tests - I’ve had several employers who required employees to take Meyers-Briggs, and one that had enneagrams. Somehow, I ended up an INTJ on one test and an ESFJ. Apparently I’m Judgy? Or, more accurately, I’m more likely to conform to the social norms at the places I worked.
> 
> The one workplace that I found particularly interesting encouraged everyone to sort themselves into Hogwarts houses. It was fun, and lighthearted and seemed a little weird.
> 
> And then my manager (a Slytherin) explained that the whys and how’s.
> She had used it as a way to see what motivates people. A Ravenclaw is going to be motivated by interesting work; a Hufflepuff is motivated by being needed and able to help others. Slytherins need to trust authority or be the authority- they believe in systems and processes. And a Gryffindor believes in personal achievements - they want to be the best and know they are the best fairly.


Sorting people into Hogwarts houses is interesting. But I’m probably one of the few people that has never made it through a Harry Potter movie or read the books, so the concept would have been lost on me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Lovely! It seems a perfect design for you.


Thank you! It definetely speaks to me and looks natural on me in the mirror. For a second I wondered could it be too bold? Then I looked at Mitzah Bricard in full leo and told myself: there´s never too much leo!


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> I love the Hogwarts Houses idea!
> One job I had did a 'test' with communication styles. Each one matched to a color. Then we got a patch with our color to put on our office/cubicle. That way you'd know if the person preferred direct/straight to the point, or a bit of small talk, whether they wanted the 'story' or just the facts. It was helpful.


I wish more companies would do that. I hate when people take too long to get to what they want. Or try to butter me up first. I’m not a piece of bread. Just get to the point. I will agree or I won’t.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

A purseforum search brought me to a 12-year-old Mitzah bag thread and to this picture.


----------



## baghabitz34

I have way too many Coach bags to post them all, but here’s a few:


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! It definetely speaks to me and looks natural on me in the mirror. For a second I wondered could it be too bold? Then I looked at Mitzah Bricard in full leo and told myself: there´s never too much leo!


I know you can pull it off and I know how much you love leo!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> "Aww, great, you got her! She is so cool!" said my 12-year-old DS when he spotted what I had just unwrapped.
> 
> View attachment 5601280
> 
> He did the sniff test too and noticed that while pony fur is cool it does not have the signature Dior scent. The leather bits do, though. And the bag is fully lined in lambskin...
> 
> This version of the Mitzah is closest to the lady who inspired this collection: Mitzah Bricard.
> 
> View attachment 5601282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more purchase to arrive. Non designer and still in shipping limbo.



Llllllove this!!!!


----------



## DME

I did the color showcase earlier this year and have no new bags to report (aside from my bargain Loewe basket, which I also showed here), so instead I’ll take the time to wax poetic about my favorite brand A-F bag, which is my Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet in gold. I had been wanting a gold bag for ages since it goes so well with my Lilly Pulitzer, but I am very picky about gold. I wanted something not too bright and not too bold. I wasn’t sure what style, but was confident I would know it when I saw it. I bought this bag on a trip to Las Vegas five years ago and it’s become one of my most used bags. It can be used as a clutch, or I can attach the chain strap for shoulder or crossbody carry. It goes on almost every trip with me because it’s so versatile and functional for the kinds of trips we do. Here it is with a pair of Valentino sandals I purchased for my niece‘s wedding in May when I realized my usual spate of heels was probably not a good idea for someone who hasn’t worn them in more than two years and had to navigate a boardwalk. I also showed this photo here before, but I’ll share it again! I think it’s @Purses & Perfumes who has a similar style in pink and I’ve been obsessed with that since I saw their post. I wish Dior hadn’t discontinued this style, as I want more! I’m going to have to keep an eye out on the resale market.




On the subject of personality tests, is anyone familiar with the DiSC? My workplace is quite fond of it. I’m not sure it’s helped me navigate other styles, but it has helped me identify people by the styles this test measures, which is helpful.

@JVSXOXO, I’m fascinated that you know so much about M-B! I’m aware of what you said from the training I’ve taken, but I do feel like some situations energize me, while others drain me. The rest of my stats make sense to me, but the E I’ve been given (more than once) has always confounded me, as I feel like I should be an I.

On sororities, I was lucky enough to attend a college that didn’t have them, so no pressure to join one. We did have fraternities, but I avoided them like the plague. I’ve never been a conformist and these types of groups seemed too much of that for me. (No judging for others who belonged; they simply weren’t my thing.) I’m still that way as an adult and it gets me into trouble at times, but…


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new "C" bag to share.   It is *She Who Could Not Be Named* until she was mine.    Some of you will remember my trip to Fashionphile to see a bag.  It looked beat up in the photographs.  It looked like it had serious color transfer on the back side, but IRL the bag was great.   I waited until the price dropped another 10%, hoping no one else would buy her before she came down.   I checked the site 3x a day for a month.  Then on a Sunday night, there she was at a price I could stomach.   I gave DH a courtesy heads up and hit add to cart.   I had showed him the bag a couple of months earlier.  I found it and the next day it was gone.  Someone bought it and but then returned it.  (Made me very happy).   So DH was already aware of her existence and how beautiful I thought she was.
> 
> When she came, I took her into in to show him.   He went WOW!   WOW!  That is gorrrrrrrgeous!   He described it as being like a nuclear explosion when I walked in the room with her.   He never used to get my affection for purses.  Loved my scarves but was perplexed by bags.  I started talking to him about bags and what features made me like certain bags and why a bag would work for a particular purpose.   His training has come along nicely and now he is an enthusiast enabler.  He even looks at bags when we are out and inquires about ones he sees.  Have I got a great husband or what?
> 
> I owe my lust for this bag to this thread.   I was never into Chanel. Just not my thing.  There are so many pretty coco handles owned by participants here.  Then there was @Sparkletastic search for her perfect gold bag.  You know how it goes.  First you just start looking and next you are junkie that has to have it.
> 
> I think that people either love or hate the boy bag, but I am in the love camp because they seem youthful and edgy to me.  What I love about this particular bag is that has sort of a champagne beige-gold (more subtle than a bright gold) and silver together and the hardware is gold & silver.  My watch is a gold/silver combo.  That pairing really appeals to me.  This is the Fashionphile picture.  I am just to lazy to photograph my own bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599864
> 
> 
> This should be it for me.  No more enticing me with great bags please.


Beautiful bag!  Love how the shades of champagne gold and silver go together.


cowgirlsboots said:


> "Aww, great, you got her! She is so cool!" said my 12-year-old DS when he spotted what I had just unwrapped.
> 
> View attachment 5601280
> 
> 
> He did the sniff test too and noticed that while pony fur is cool it does not have the signature Dior scent. The leather bits do, though. And the bag is fully lined in lambskin...
> 
> This version of the Mitzah is closest to the lady who inspired this collection: Mitzah Bricard.
> 
> View attachment 5601282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more purchase to arrive. Non designer and still in shipping limbo.


Love all your Mitzah bags including this newest addition! 

I have been admiring all the beautiful bags in this week's showcase, and am still catching up.  This week has turned out to be busy and stressful for me, so I won't be doing a showcase this time.  Perhaps I will follow the example of @JenJBS and write out some thoughts about each brand when I have a chance.  In the meantime, I am greatly enjoying all the eye candy!
@DME, regarding the Diorama bags, I believe they were available in the outlets (Woodbury Commons?) for a while.  They might still be there.  It's worth checking anyway, and they also do pop up on the resale websites.  It's one of my favorite bags!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> And for the last day in August (wow already!) here are my stats.
> 
> Bags in - 1 Chalk Coach Camera Bag with branded strap
> Bags out - 0
> Accessories in - 2 - one unbranded pink Cammo strap and one gold Coach bag chain.
> Bags carried - 15
> Clothes in - suit and work trousers
> Clothes out - several suits and trousers have moved to my too big / too small temporary storage while I think / diet!
> 
> And my yearly chart showing more summer colours.
> View attachment 5601214


great carry numbers.    Having unexpected things trigger you sounds like a real drag.


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> Not going to get pics of all my bags up for the brand showcase, so here are some thoughts on the brands I own from A-F:
> 
> Aspinal of London (AoL): The attention to detail is impressive. Nice aesthetic. Good quality. Expensive, so wait for the frequent sales.
> 
> Behno: Unique design, good quality, good prices, and vibrant colors.
> 
> Balenciaga: It’s Bal… High quality, and great colors. Chevre leather is divine!
> 
> Bottega Veneta: The colors! High quality leather and craftsmanship.
> 
> Brandon Blackwood: I enjoy the design, so lightweight, and support new designer.
> 
> Fount: Extraordinary full grain leather, solid brass hardware, exceptional craftsmanship, and good prices.
> 
> Ferragamo: Incredible quality and craftsman ship, and wonderful leather.
> 
> Coach: Good prices, nice leather, and some fun designs.
> 
> Frye: Great leather, love the designs, and good craftsmanship.


Thank you for the reviews.  I am unfamiliar with several of these brands.  Interesting info.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> I did the color showcase earlier this year and have no new bags to report (aside from my bargain Loewe basket, which I also showed here), so instead I’ll take the time to wax poetic about my favorite brand A-F bag, which is my Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet in gold. I had been wanting a gold bag for ages since it goes so well with my Lilly Pulitzer, but I am very picky about gold. I wanted something not too bright and not too bold. I wasn’t sure what style, but was confident I would know it when I saw it. I bought this bag on a trip to Las Vegas five years ago and it’s become one of my most used bags. It can be used as a clutch, or I can attach the chain strap for shoulder or crossbody carry. It goes on almost every trip with me because it’s so versatile and functional for the kinds of trips we do. Here it is with a pair of Valentino sandals I purchased for my niece‘s wedding in May when I realized my usual spate of heels was probably not a good idea for someone who hasn’t worn them in more than two years and had to navigate a boardwalk. I also showed this photo here before, but I’ll share it again! I think it’s @Purses & Perfumes who has a similar style in pink and I’ve been obsessed with that since I saw their post. I wish Dior hadn’t discontinued this style, as I want more! I’m going to have to keep an eye out on the resale market.
> 
> View attachment 5601354
> 
> 
> On the subject of personality tests, is anyone familiar with the DiSC? My workplace is quite fond of it. I’m not sure it’s helped me navigate other styles, but it has helped me identify people by the styles this test measures, which is helpful.
> 
> @JVSXOXO, I’m fascinated that you know so much about M-B! I’m aware of what you said from the training I’ve taken, but I do feel like some situations energize me, while others drain me. The rest of my stats make sense to me, but the E I’ve been given (more than once) has always confounded me, as I feel like I should be an I.
> 
> On sororities, I was lucky enough to attend a college that didn’t have them, so no pressure to join one. We did have fraternities, but I avoided them like the plague. I’ve never been a conformist and these types of groups seemed too much of that for me. (No judging for others who belonged; they simply weren’t my thing.) I’m still that way as an adult and it gets me into trouble at times, but…


Love your bag and shoes.  The composition of the picture with the mirror is very cool.


----------



## Cordeliere

Vintage Leather said:


> Thinking about all the personality tests - I’ve had several employers who required employees to take Meyers-Briggs, and one that had enneagrams. Somehow, I ended up an INTJ on one test and an ESFJ. Apparently I’m Judgy? Or, more accurately, I’m more likely to conform to the social norms at the places I worked.
> 
> The one workplace that I found particularly interesting encouraged everyone to sort themselves into Hogwarts houses. It was fun, and lighthearted and seemed a little weird.
> 
> And then my manager (a Slytherin) explained that the whys and how’s.
> She had used it as a way to see what motivates people. A Ravenclaw is going to be motivated by interesting work; a Hufflepuff is motivated by being needed and able to help others. Slytherins need to trust authority or be the authority- they believe in systems and processes. And a Gryffindor believes in personal achievements - they want to be the best and know they are the best fairly.


Thanks for sharing this.  Hogwarts houses as a personality type is really fun.


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you for the reviews.  I am unfamiliar with several of these brands.  Interesting info.


You're very welcome. If you want to see my bags from any of those brands, or would be interested in a more detailed review, lat me know.


----------



## JenJBS

Inspired by @Vintage Leather post, which Hogwarts House would you be? 

Ravenclaw for me. 

Also, what would be a great purse for that House? Or any other House? 
I'll go with this Bvlgari Serpenti bag for Slytherin.




A friend and I had fun picking out a ball gown for each House. I'll have to try and find the old email.


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> Inspired by @Vintage Leather post, which Hogwarts House would you be?
> 
> Ravenclaw for me.
> 
> Also, what would be a great purse for that House? Or any other House?
> I'll go with this Bvlgari Serpenti bag for Slytherin.
> 
> View attachment 5601427
> 
> 
> A friend and I had fun picking out a ball gown for each House. I'll have to try and find the old email.


Very clever.


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> I have way too many Coach bags to post them all, but here’s a few:
> View attachment 5601294
> View attachment 5601295
> View attachment 5601296
> View attachment 5601297
> View attachment 5601298
> View attachment 5601299
> View attachment 5601300


What is it about these particular bags that made you select them to post?


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Inspired by @Vintage Leather post, which Hogwarts House would you be?
> 
> Ravenclaw for me.
> 
> Also, what would be a great purse for that House? Or any other House?
> I'll go with this Bvlgari Serpenti bag for Slytherin.
> 
> View attachment 5601427
> 
> 
> A friend and I had fun picking out a ball gown for each House. I'll have to try and find the old email.


Ravenclaw for sure…I would think any practical but classic tote in a durable leather and neutral color would do. Function first, value over status. Brand being the best quality bag in ones budget.


----------



## whateve

August stats
0 bags in
0 bags out
0 SLGs in
0 SLGs out 

YTD stats
2 bags in
1 bags out
6 SLGs in
9 SLGs out

I carried 13 purses this month. Most were smaller bags. I haven't been reaching for the bigger bags. Maybe that will change when the weather cools off.


----------



## Vintage Leather

JenJBS said:


> Inspired by @Vintage Leather post, which Hogwarts House would you be?
> 
> Ravenclaw for me.
> 
> Also, what would be a great purse for that House? Or any other House?
> I'll go with this Bvlgari Serpenti bag for Slytherin.
> A friend and I had fun picking out a ball gown for each House. I'll have to try and find the old email.


I’m a Ravenclaw. And, as a person who got dragged into many Harry Potter related things (despite the fact I have many complaints about the series) I do have Opinions.

So, in a hypothetical world where each Hogwarts student goes to Harrods or a boutique and buys a bag to celebrate success in their OWLS, what would they buy? And how many designer bags would they have?

The Ravenclaw either has one designer bag that fits her very much, thank you - or fifty. There is no middle ground. But her first needs to be hard wearing with a crossbody strap and fairly secure in case she forgets about it. Slight stained lining because she may carry any manner of strange things. Our Claw would be a somewhat battered calfskin PS1.

Hufflepuff was seduced by the silky leather and glorious smell and comfort of the classic Celine luggage. She’s a bit sybaritic and values quality and the sensual feel of carrying a luxury bag. She doesn’t have a huge collection, and tends to value design and materials over brand names (but she doesn’t shy away from those names either) and each one is top notch and well cared for.


Slytherin, on the other hand, does value the brand names. She uses them to signal to others that she is competent and in control; she’s trustworthy and believes in the power of a legacy. She talks about Chanel as a new upstart brand - but has several Scottish cashmere Chanel sweaters in her closet.  Her clothes are British tailoring, but her bags are vintage French. She’s the fifteen year old Birkin, carried open with a few file folders to show you how very busy she is.


And then there’s the Gryffindor. She’s carrying a first edition Mulberry Bayswater. It’s important to her that it’s British. And that it is a rugged thick pebbled leather that resists wear and just feels more chewy with age. She’s loyal to that bag, and has carried it down the streets of London and tromping through the Lake District. She might think a backpack would be more sensible, or maybe a crossbody - but it’s an old friend and you just don’t give up on it.

(Pictures from the Purse Blog, or Google. Rights belong to the original holder)


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m a Ravenclaw. And, as a person who got dragged into many Harry Potter related things (despite the fact I have many complaints about the series) I do have Opinions.
> 
> So, in a hypothetical world where each Hogwarts student goes to Harrods or a boutique and buys a bag to celebrate success in their OWLS, what would they buy? And how many designer bags would they have?
> 
> The Ravenclaw either has one designer bag that fits her very much, thank you - or fifty. There is no middle ground. But her first needs to be hard wearing with a crossbody strap and fairly secure in case she forgets about it. Slight stained lining because she may carry any manner of strange things. Our Claw would be a somewhat battered calfskin PS1.
> 
> Hufflepuff was seduced by the silky leather and glorious smell and comfort of the classic Celine luggage. She’s a bit sybaritic and values quality and the sensual feel of carrying a luxury bag. She doesn’t have a huge collection, and tends to value design and materials over brand names (but she doesn’t shy away from those names either) and each one is top notch and well cared for.
> 
> 
> Slytherin, on the other hand, does value the brand names. She uses them to signal to others that she is competent and in control; she’s trustworthy and believes in the power of a legacy. She talks about Chanel as a new upstart brand - but has several Scottish cashmere Chanel sweaters in her closet.  Her clothes are British tailoring, but her bags are vintage French. She’s the fifteen year old Birkin, carried open with a few file folders to show you how very busy she is.
> 
> 
> And then there’s the Gryffindor. She’s carrying a first edition Mulberry Bayswater. It’s important to her that it’s British. And that it is a rugged thick pebbled leather that resists wear and just feels more chewy with age. She’s loyal to that bag, and has carried it down the streets of London and tromping through the Lake District. She might think a backpack would be more sensible, or maybe a crossbody - but it’s an old friend and you just don’t give up on it.
> 
> (Pictures from the Purse Blog, or Google. Rights belong to the original holder)
> 
> View attachment 5601529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601538


LOVE this  
It’s perfect


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new "C" bag to share.   It is *She Who Could Not Be Named* until she was mine.    Some of you will remember my trip to Fashionphile to see a bag.  It looked beat up in the photographs.  It looked like it had serious color transfer on the back side, but IRL the bag was great.   I waited until the price dropped another 10%, hoping no one else would buy her before she came down.   I checked the site 3x a day for a month.  Then on a Sunday night, there she was at a price I could stomach.   I gave DH a courtesy heads up and hit add to cart.   I had showed him the bag a couple of months earlier.  I found it and the next day it was gone.  Someone bought it and but then returned it.  (Made me very happy).   So DH was already aware of her existence and how beautiful I thought she was.
> 
> When she came, I took her into in to show him.   He went WOW!   WOW!  That is gorrrrrrrgeous!   He described it as being like a nuclear explosion when I walked in the room with her.   He never used to get my affection for purses.  Loved my scarves but was perplexed by bags.  I started talking to him about bags and what features made me like certain bags and why a bag would work for a particular purpose.   His training has come along nicely and now he is an enthusiast enabler.  He even looks at bags when we are out and inquires about ones he sees.  Have I got a great husband or what?
> 
> I owe my lust for this bag to this thread.   I was never into Chanel. Just not my thing.  There are so many pretty coco handles owned by participants here.  Then there was @Sparkletastic search for her perfect gold bag.  You know how it goes.  First you just start looking and next you are junkie that has to have it.
> 
> I think that people either love or hate the boy bag, but I am in the love camp because they seem youthful and edgy to me.  What I love about this particular bag is that has sort of a champagne beige-gold (more subtle than a bright gold) and silver together and the hardware is gold & silver.  My watch is a gold/silver combo.  That pairing really appeals to me.  This is the Fashionphile picture.  I am just to lazy to photograph my own bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599864
> 
> 
> This should be it for me.  No more enticing me with great bags please.



Amazing!


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> Talking about Dooney bags, I had an encounter last week.   I was in the waiting room at the dermatologists.  Another patient had a fabulous yellow tote that matched her yellow dress.  The bag had the lines of a very streamlined, very crisp birkin.   I was trying to figure out what it was because of course I wanted one.   My eyesight is not very good so I couldn't make-out the square brass logo.
> 
> I finally humilated myself.  Pardon me.  I am a purse person (addict) and I love you bag.  Do you mind if I ask what it is?  It was a Dooney that she had owned for many years.  She was pleased.  I searched ebay and found nothing similar.
> 
> *Do you ladies ask people about their bags when you can't recognize them? * I am embarrassed by asking, but I wonder about nice bags I don't recognize for months.



Sometimes I'll ask if feeling brave, say if we're both in a queue or in a cafe, but if someone looks too into whatever they're doing no. Usually, the most I'll say is that I think they look great


----------



## papertiger

JVSXOXO said:


> Coach is my only brand for A-F. I tried to find a couple interesting shots of some of them since I don’t have the energy for a group shot. Pictured are my Gray Rogue Tote, Chalk Cassie 19, Black Small Town Bucket Bag and Black Rogue 30.
> 
> View attachment 5599937



All so fab!


----------



## papertiger

JVSXOXO said:


> Yes, many people do force themselves to take on traits that go against their natural preference. It’s the same thing with judging versus perceiving, which is how we organize and make sense of the world around us. Plenty of perceiving types prefer flexibility and to go with the flow, but have responsibilities that force them to follow more rigid schedules, like being the default parent and ensuring your household is in order and everyone’s needs are met.



I think it's also about growing.

We don't always value the traits and skills we find easy so we want to be/find the other in ourselves or in a partner/friend.

I was always a swot (I hope slightly more stylish than the average - I was most in trouble about my school uniform) but friends with the naughtiest and often extroverted girl in the class and they gravitated towards me. When you get to know the 'naughtiest' girl, you realise she's often the one that's shyest and it's all a cover-up.

There can be a danger in identifying ourselves with what we used to be. I have met plenty stuck within their 'label'. Sometimes it's good that we need to just get on an do the things that are uncomfortable, being a well-rounded and balanced is a sort of goal too. In the good/strong times I have created coping strategies so if/whenI have my 'flashback' feelings/moments I can talk to myself. Even if it's just "breathe".


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I have a thing about bags that have ends that are sort of round but come to a point at the opening side--sort of fat teardrop shaped ends.
> 
> I really wanted this beach bag in black and white, but the price was too ridiculously expensive for a beach bag, especially since I hate going to the beach.   Sand grosses me out.   This one was dirt cheap on ebay because it was ... dirty.  It cleaned up well.  I really enjoyed looking at it for 2 or 3 years.  Never carried it.  Sold it and broke even because I could sell it for more in a clean state.
> View attachment 5600655
> 
> 
> 
> This is a vache muso.  It is almost perfect--one tiny scuff.   I don't carry it because vache is so fragile.  But I love it.  I might actually carry it someday while giving it security guard like protection.  I would not dream of selling it.
> View attachment 5600658
> 
> 
> This is my spy bag.  My first designer bag.  It is not as tear shaped as the others.   I used to want it to be round and full.  Now when I carry it I want it to be droopy and flat.  Don't carry it much because it is huge--17 inches long.
> 
> View attachment 5600660
> 
> 
> This is a very rare bag that I lust after.   I have only seen two of them.  The first one is wire mesh.  The second is fjord. I had other bags that were a higher priority for my bag buying budget when these came around, so they are not mine.   Bababebi (the Hermes authenicator) says it is called a Hold Up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600665
> 
> View attachment 5600667
> 
> 
> The pattern of shapes that call to me is too obvious to ignore.



Love the Hold-up and the Initiale, Sac en Vie and Sac Mallette too (I only have the SM). The Hold-up seems to be a very Mod Sec 404 (which would now be such a cool name for a bag)

I was looking at.a Sac Depeche in very good condition but found it was Vache so passed.  Vache and Chamonix I'm a little weary of.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Adding some more A-Fs today. It’s C fit Coach. @whateve has the real Coach collection. Mine is small and grew from feeling the urge to add some bags that were less serious than my amazing Mulberry bags with a less serious price tag to match. I quickly discovered Coach do great sales with 40% or even 50% off RRP. With Mulberry I wanted classic last forever bags because I’d paid so much. With Coach, I was willing to try things. Hence the pinks and the tearose which came first.
> 
> There is a Coach store in my city too which helped but they were not so well known here (unlike Michael Kors) and held that high end feel. There are a lot more people carry Coach now now but they are definitely still a level above MK.
> 
> Here is my Coach collection of bags.
> View attachment 5601212



I love the Tearose collection - even though it's not really me, it's just OTT beautiful, in all the ranges. 

I also toyed with getting a Coach in the sale but I have too many bags and must not get tempted. I always think to myself that if I didn't single something out at full-price why am I looking at it at discount, except for the discount.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> "Aww, great, you got her! She is so cool!" said my 12-year-old DS when he spotted what I had just unwrapped.
> 
> View attachment 5601280
> 
> 
> He did the sniff test too and noticed that while pony fur is cool it does not have the signature Dior scent. The leather bits do, though. And the bag is fully lined in lambskin...
> 
> This version of the Mitzah is closest to the lady who inspired this collection: Mitzah Bricard.
> 
> View attachment 5601282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more purchase to arrive. Non designer and still in shipping limbo.


It really is cool!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> I have way too many Coach bags to post them all, but here’s a few:
> View attachment 5601294
> View attachment 5601295
> View attachment 5601296
> View attachment 5601297
> View attachment 5601298
> View attachment 5601299
> View attachment 5601300


Beautiful selections!


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> I did the color showcase earlier this year and have no new bags to report (aside from my bargain Loewe basket, which I also showed here), so instead I’ll take the time to wax poetic about my favorite brand A-F bag, which is my Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet in gold. I had been wanting a gold bag for ages since it goes so well with my Lilly Pulitzer, but I am very picky about gold. I wanted something not too bright and not too bold. I wasn’t sure what style, but was confident I would know it when I saw it. I bought this bag on a trip to Las Vegas five years ago and it’s become one of my most used bags. It can be used as a clutch, or I can attach the chain strap for shoulder or crossbody carry. It goes on almost every trip with me because it’s so versatile and functional for the kinds of trips we do. Here it is with a pair of Valentino sandals I purchased for my niece‘s wedding in May when I realized my usual spate of heels was probably not a good idea for someone who hasn’t worn them in more than two years and had to navigate a boardwalk. I also showed this photo here before, but I’ll share it again! I think it’s @Purses & Perfumes who has a similar style in pink and I’ve been obsessed with that since I saw their post. I wish Dior hadn’t discontinued this style, as I want more! I’m going to have to keep an eye out on the resale market.
> 
> View attachment 5601354
> 
> 
> On the subject of personality tests, is anyone familiar with the DiSC? My workplace is quite fond of it. I’m not sure it’s helped me navigate other styles, but it has helped me identify people by the styles this test measures, which is helpful.
> 
> @JVSXOXO, I’m fascinated that you know so much about M-B! I’m aware of what you said from the training I’ve taken, but I do feel like some situations energize me, while others drain me. The rest of my stats make sense to me, but the E I’ve been given (more than once) has always confounded me, as I feel like I should be an I.
> 
> On sororities, I was lucky enough to attend a college that didn’t have them, so no pressure to join one. We did have fraternities, but I avoided them like the plague. I’ve never been a conformist and these types of groups seemed too much of that for me. (No judging for others who belonged; they simply weren’t my thing.) I’m still that way as an adult and it gets me into trouble at times, but…


So chic!


----------



## Jereni

BowieFan1971 said:


> Looking at my collection, I never realized how much I am drawn to particular shapes. Anyone else notice that by while buying what they like without looking for a particular style of bag?
> 
> Mine are-
> Dome shape too handle- Innue red (donated), LV Alma, Hermes Bolide, Prada bowler bag
> Top handle reverse trapezoid zip top satchel- Coach Prairie, LV Saleya, navy Dooney, Longchamp Le Pliage
> East West rectangular tote- Coach Bay, orange Prada, Gucci Abbey, LV Cabas Mezzo
> Doctor bag- LV Speedy 25, Hermes Sac 404, epi Speedy 25 (sold)
> I have several other totes, a top handle and two hobos, as well as one small flap. But I was surprised at how many of my bags fall unintentionally into “types.”



I am definitely drawn to what I’d describe as an ‘upright flap satchel’ - most of mine seem to be the reverse trapezoid that you mention.

Valextra



Coach Willis



Chanel



Celine



Coach Marlie


----------



## dcooney4

August Stats
Bags in 2
Bags out 2
Slgs in o 
Slgs out 0


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I am definitely drawn to what I’d describe as an ‘upright flap satchel’ - most of mine seem to be the reverse trapezoid that you mention.
> 
> Valextra
> View attachment 5601607
> 
> 
> Coach Willis
> View attachment 5601608
> 
> 
> Chanel
> View attachment 5601609
> 
> 
> Celine
> View attachment 5601610
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie
> View attachment 5601611


Wonderful bags! I love this shape as well.


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> Thinking about all the personality tests - I’ve had several employers who required employees to take Meyers-Briggs, and one that had enneagrams. Somehow, I ended up an INTJ on one test and an ESFJ. Apparently I’m Judgy? Or, more accurately, I’m more likely to conform to the social norms at the places I worked.
> 
> *The one workplace that I found particularly interesting encouraged everyone to sort themselves into Hogwarts houses. It was fun, and lighthearted and seemed a little weird.
> 
> And then my manager (a Slytherin) explained that the whys and how’s.
> She had used it as a way to see what motivates people. A Ravenclaw is going to be motivated by interesting work; a Hufflepuff is motivated by being needed and able to help others. Slytherins need to trust authority or be the authority- they believe in systems and processes. And a Gryffindor believes in personal achievements - they want to be the best and know they are the best fairly.*



Excellent! 

I went to a school like Hogwarts, and we have 'houses'. We were told our house names were named after British generals but we preferred to call the houses by their coloured badges we had to wear on our blazers/cardigans (or were too lazy to remember). We could also wear ties and Tees under our shirts that were House colours. I was Stratford (Blue) for one year, but then was moved to Malvern (Red) for the rest.

We had a Good Work Mark bank and you could earn your House points by doing outstanding work, although you could de-merit (Bad Work Marks) your House by not giving in homework or poor work too. The younger ones always seemed to get more GWMs and the older BWMs. The ones with most GWMs in the bank at the end of year had their marks turned into real money and could choose a charity to give it to. Reds had quite a few young 'uns so we won all the time I was there, and we all liked animal charities. Sports Day and House Plays etc, we were always competing - Reds was very competitive, none of the other houses seem to care at all. Sounds like Reds were the Gryffindors of our school. 

We also had conduct points - whole other story for the Reds


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> August Stats
> Bags in 2
> Bags out 2
> Slgs in o
> Slgs out 0



Perfect score!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> "Aww, great, you got her! She is so cool!" said my 12-year-old DS when he spotted what I had just unwrapped.
> 
> View attachment 5601280
> 
> 
> He did the sniff test too and noticed that while pony fur is cool it does not have the signature Dior scent. The leather bits do, though. And the bag is fully lined in lambskin...
> 
> This version of the Mitzah is closest to the lady who inspired this collection: Mitzah Bricard.
> 
> View attachment 5601282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more purchase to arrive. Non designer and still in shipping limbo.



OMG, 'she' is fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> I love the Hogwarts Houses idea!
> One job I had did a 'test' with communication styles. Each one matched to a color. Then we got a patch with our color to put on our office/cubicle. That way you'd know if the person preferred direct/straight to the point, or a bit of small talk, whether they wanted the 'story' or just the facts. It was helpful.



Love this too. 

Sometimes you can tell a person by what they're wearing and the way they're wearing it too. Including colours.


----------



## Jereni

My stats for Aug:

Bags in: 1
Bags out: 1
SLG in: 0
SLG out: 0

I wore 30 different bags, many of them twice. 

Bags I’m sort of stalking:
- Coach Willis, regular size
- Celine small 16 in red
- Longchamp Le Foulonne zip


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Sorting people into Hogwarts houses is interesting. But I’m probably one of the few people that has never made it through a Harry Potter movie or read the books, so the concept would have been lost on me.



I watched one movie. Seriously, it would take you a minute and half to get through the entire plot line, no worries.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> My stats for Aug:
> 
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 1
> SLG in: 0
> SLG out: 0
> 
> I wore 30 different bags, many of them twice.
> 
> Bags I’m sort of stalking:
> - Coach Willis, regular size
> - Celine small 16 in red
> - Longchamp Le Foulonne zip



30?  

I think I managed 5


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> I did the color showcase earlier this year and have no new bags to report (aside from my bargain Loewe basket, which I also showed here), so instead I’ll take the time to wax poetic about my favorite brand A-F bag, which is my Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet in gold. I had been wanting a gold bag for ages since it goes so well with my Lilly Pulitzer, but I am very picky about gold. I wanted something not too bright and not too bold. I wasn’t sure what style, but was confident I would know it when I saw it. I bought this bag on a trip to Las Vegas five years ago and it’s become one of my most used bags. It can be used as a clutch, or I can attach the chain strap for shoulder or crossbody carry. It goes on almost every trip with me because it’s so versatile and functional for the kinds of trips we do. Here it is with a pair of Valentino sandals I purchased for my niece‘s wedding in May when I realized my usual spate of heels was probably not a good idea for someone who hasn’t worn them in more than two years and had to navigate a boardwalk. I also showed this photo here before, but I’ll share it again! I think it’s @Purses & Perfumes who has a similar style in pink and I’ve been obsessed with that since I saw their post. I wish Dior hadn’t discontinued this style, as I want more! I’m going to have to keep an eye out on the resale market.
> 
> View attachment 5601354
> 
> 
> On the subject of personality tests, is anyone familiar with the DiSC? My workplace is quite fond of it. I’m not sure it’s helped me navigate other styles, but it has helped me identify people by the styles this test measures, which is helpful.
> 
> @JVSXOXO, I’m fascinated that you know so much about M-B! I’m aware of what you said from the training I’ve taken, but I do feel like some situations energize me, while others drain me. The rest of my stats make sense to me, but the E I’ve been given (more than once) has always confounded me, as I feel like I should be an I.
> 
> On sororities, I was lucky enough to attend a college that didn’t have them, so no pressure to join one. We did have fraternities, but I avoided them like the plague. I’ve never been a conformist and these types of groups seemed too much of that for me. (No judging for others who belonged; they simply weren’t my thing.) I’m still that way as an adult and it gets me into trouble at times, but…



Love this bag, one of those go anywhere clutch bags 

I will take the DISC test and get back to you


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Inspired by @Vintage Leather post, which Hogwarts House would you be?
> 
> Ravenclaw for me.
> 
> Also, what would be a great purse for that House? Or any other House?
> I'll go with this Bvlgari Serpenti bag for Slytherin.
> 
> View attachment 5601427
> 
> 
> A friend and I had fun picking out a ball gown for each House. I'll have to try and find the old email.


@Vintage Leather 

My * Gryffindor *bag.

H Rouge H Bolide (fireball).
First bag to use the very modern zipper invention 1923, aerodynamic, forever-young, gold and red, stands out in a crowd but not for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Inspired by @Vintage Leather post, which Hogwarts House would you be?
> 
> Ravenclaw for me.
> 
> Also, what would be a great purse for that House? Or any other House?
> I'll go with this Bvlgari Serpenti bag for Slytherin.
> 
> View attachment 5601427
> 
> 
> A friend and I had fun picking out a ball gown for each House. I'll have to try and find the old email.



I’d definitely be a Ravenclaw if I went to Hogwarts… I feel like a Ravenclaw’s style would be very ‘tidy’ and ‘smart’. A handbag that sort of mimics a school bag / book satchel comes to mind, so a perfect bag might be the classic Coach Willis, in blue of course:




I also like this for a Ravenclaw and I’m not sure why. Something about the accents on it that make me think of geometric shapes and therefore math:


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> I am definitely drawn to what I’d describe as an ‘upright flap satchel’ - most of mine seem to be the reverse trapezoid that you mention.
> 
> Valextra
> View attachment 5601607
> 
> 
> Coach Willis
> View attachment 5601608
> 
> 
> Chanel
> View attachment 5601609
> 
> 
> Celine
> View attachment 5601610
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie
> View attachment 5601611



Your Valextra is 100% out of this world stunning


----------



## papertiger

Bags Out 1
Bags in 0
SLGS out 0
SLGs in 0 (but found a few in my wardrobe)

I've been wearing around 5 or 6 bags this month with a very heavy bias towards red and pink (Red Box-leather H Bolide, Gucci suede Marina Chain Dome, bright pink and red (Italian brand beginning with M) valour and snakeskin cross-body, blush grained Paul Smith satchel and Evie. 

Found my Hermes RH Dogon duo leather wallet, so that's now in my RH Bolide, also found a )non H) cobra snake and a calf-hair/box wallet too, and lots of other H things I'd hidden from myself. 

Lots of clothes out


----------



## 880

Dior around the world Lady embroidery and dior mens shoulder bag with ergonomic seatbelt strap 
BV metallic hobo (bought at resale for 400 USD or thereabouts
BV Boston bag, bought for 300 USD plus at fashionphile ( it has lizard in the swirls) 






The bag in the brand showcase that got away before I could buy one is the Mary Katrantzou for Bulgari snake handle bag. I’m not usually a GHW perosn, but black with GHW there is perfection.

I wanted to join a college sorority for two seconds during freshman year, and my mom absolutely forbade it saying it’s just a bunch of snotty girls who would borrow and ruin my clothes lol. 

Like @papertiger , I had to wear a school uniform (6th-10th grade), and I got into a lot of trouble for infractions . Cut off Jean jackets; Salvation Army or vintage sweaters; oversized mens navy blazers (a regular sized navy blazer was okay, but oversized apparently was forbidden); rolling up the kilt skirt to make a mini; muscle tank instead of a collared shirt; work boots or sneakers instead of loafers or bluchers; ankle socks with fishnets (it was the 1980’s time of Madonna’s single hit borderline, what can I say lol); heavy thigh high knit socks instead of knee length ones; ripped jeans under the kilt; Etc etc. if I had thought about it, I would have worn doc martens. . .


----------



## Jereni

papertiger said:


> Your Valextra is 100% out of this world stunning



Aw thanks!


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Love this bag, one of those go anywhere clutch bags
> 
> I will take the DISC test and get back to you



According to the test I am a Type D (Dominance) and so would be in Gryffindor

However, judging by the questions, I would say it depends on what mood I'm in and how much time I have. My work is high-pressured, very competitive, I have to both do my homework and be able to think on my feet, be able to work by myself and get on very well with others, manage different teams and take responsibility for decisions. I would think depending on what job you do, you would be answering those questions very differently.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Dior around the world Lady embroidery and dior mens shoulder bag with ergonomic seatbelt strap
> BV metallic hobo (bought at resale for 400 USD or thereabouts
> BV Boston bag, bought for 300 USD plus at fashionphile ( it has lizard in the swirls)
> View attachment 5601681
> View attachment 5601683
> View attachment 5601684
> View attachment 5601686
> 
> 
> The bag in the brand showcase that got away before I could buy one is the Mary Katrantzou for Bulgari snake handle bag. I’m not usually a GHW perosn, but black with GHW there is perfection.
> 
> I wanted to join a college sorority for two seconds during freshman year, and my mom absolutely forbade it saying it’s just a bunch of snotty girls who would borrow and ruin my clothes lol.
> 
> Like @papertiger , I had to wear a school uniform (6th-10th grade), and I got into a lot of trouble for infractions . Cut off Jean jackets; Salvation Army or vintage sweaters; oversized mens navy blazers (a regular sized navy blazer was okay, but oversized apparently was forbidden); rolling up the kilt skirt to make a mini; muscle tank instead of a collared shirt; work boots or sneakers instead of loafers or bluchers; ankle socks with fishnets (it was the 1980’s time of Madonna’s single hit borderline, what can I say lol); heavy thigh high knit socks instead of knee length ones; ripped jeans under the kilt; Etc etc. if I had thought about it, I would have worn doc martens. . .



Are we twins with our woven BV hobos? Is yours Gunmetal too? I bought mine new and it was £2.2-ishK in 2013/4-ish. At the time they were pretty hard to get in London. I have been wearing it every Summer since, and it's the first bag I always take to Scotland and wear there because it doesn't mind the weather. 





On uniform sins: We had to wear a Winter cap and Summer boater ffs. Now of course I'd love it but then I was like   no way. We were also supposed to a navy regulation trench, so my mother bought me a dark navy one instead but it was corduroy. My head-mistress called my cord coat 'black velvet' and I knew in deep trouble.

I absolutely point-blank wouldn't wear the hideous Summer dresses and pretended I grew out of it and my parents wouldn't buy me another   . So many girls copied my white shirt and blazer Summer 'look' they had to change the rules for Summer uniform LOL


----------



## lill_canele

August stats 

- 9/12 bags carried 
- 0 bags in; 0 bags out
- 0 SLGs in; 0 SLGs out (rotated out my spring/summer card holder for a fall/winter one though)
- 1 piece of RTW in, Fendi shorts

Mostly reached for bag in August: my Celine triomph!


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> What is it about these particular bags that made you select them to post?


I wish I had a profound answer to your good question. It just came down to these were the most recent, prettiest ones in my iPad pics.


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I have a thing about bags that have ends that are sort of round but come to a point at the opening side--sort of fat teardrop shaped ends.
> 
> I really wanted this beach bag in black and white, but the price was too ridiculously expensive for a beach bag, especially since I hate going to the beach.   Sand grosses me out.   This one was dirt cheap on ebay because it was ... dirty.  It cleaned up well.  I really enjoyed looking at it for 2 or 3 years.  Never carried it.  Sold it and broke even because I could sell it for more in a clean state.
> View attachment 5600655
> 
> 
> 
> This is a vache muso.  It is almost perfect--one tiny scuff.   I don't carry it because vache is so fragile.  But I love it.  I might actually carry it someday while giving it security guard like protection.  I would not dream of selling it.
> View attachment 5600658
> 
> 
> This is my spy bag.  My first designer bag.  It is not as tear shaped as the others.   I used to want it to be round and full.  Now when I carry it I want it to be droopy and flat.  Don't carry it much because it is huge--17 inches long.
> 
> View attachment 5600660
> 
> 
> This is a very rare bag that I lust after.   I have only seen two of them.  The first one is wire mesh.  The second is fjord. I had other bags that were a higher priority for my bag buying budget when these came around, so they are not mine.   Bababebi (the Hermes authenicator) says it is called a Hold Up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600665
> 
> View attachment 5600667
> 
> 
> The pattern of shapes that call to me is too obvious to ignore.


Gorgeous shape! 


Jereni said:


> Playing catch-up here…
> 
> 
> 
> Yay on the Tumi bag!!! I have two knock around Tumi bags also and don’t include them in my count haha.
> 
> Re: crossbodies - love ‘em! Super functional. I do prefer it if they have a top handle and back pocket, as others noted.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, congrats! Glad it worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to claim that I started the Mayfair thing but one of the other semi-regulars on this thread has two Mayfairs, I think. I do still love the bag and will probably give it a try depending on what colors come out.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! I would absolutely do mini skirts again if I get my legs back in shape, but I suspect I’m getting a little old for that look. I also won’t go back to short shoulder carry bags tho, for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay congratulations!!! It is beautiful. I can see why you love it so.
> 
> I have had a few phases of being really into Chanel, but at the moment only have 4 bags and am close to done. I got a few that are just ‘soul’ bags and I love them so much I don’t see much of a point of more.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahhaha!!! I’ve always read SMH as meaning ‘so much hate’ ! I’ll now have to read it both ways and see if I can figure out which the person meant.


Thanks, sorry. I think I confused you as did you have an Aspinal haul? 


cowgirlsboots said:


> "Aww, great, you got her! She is so cool!" said my 12-year-old DS when he spotted what I had just unwrapped.
> 
> View attachment 5601280
> 
> 
> He did the sniff test too and noticed that while pony fur is cool it does not have the signature Dior scent. The leather bits do, though. And the bag is fully lined in lambskin...
> 
> This version of the Mitzah is closest to the lady who inspired this collection: Mitzah Bricard.
> 
> View attachment 5601282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more purchase to arrive. Non designer and still in shipping limbo.


Gorgeous! Both you and DS have taste! 


baghabitz34 said:


> I have way too many Coach bags to post them all, but here’s a few:
> View attachment 5601294
> View attachment 5601295
> View attachment 5601296
> View attachment 5601297
> View attachment 5601298
> View attachment 5601299
> View attachment 5601300


Wonderful, and that’s just a sample of your collection?! 


DME said:


> I did the color showcase earlier this year and have no new bags to report (aside from my bargain Loewe basket, which I also showed here), so instead I’ll take the time to wax poetic about my favorite brand A-F bag, which is my Dior Diorama Croisiere Chain Wallet in gold. I had been wanting a gold bag for ages since it goes so well with my Lilly Pulitzer, but I am very picky about gold. I wanted something not too bright and not too bold. I wasn’t sure what style, but was confident I would know it when I saw it. I bought this bag on a trip to Las Vegas five years ago and it’s become one of my most used bags. It can be used as a clutch, or I can attach the chain strap for shoulder or crossbody carry. It goes on almost every trip with me because it’s so versatile and functional for the kinds of trips we do. Here it is with a pair of Valentino sandals I purchased for my niece‘s wedding in May when I realized my usual spate of heels was probably not a good idea for someone who hasn’t worn them in more than two years and had to navigate a boardwalk. I also showed this photo here before, but I’ll share it again! I think it’s @Purses & Perfumes who has a similar style in pink and I’ve been obsessed with that since I saw their post. I wish Dior hadn’t discontinued this style, as I want more! I’m going to have to keep an eye out on the resale market.
> 
> View attachment 5601354
> 
> 
> On the subject of personality tests, is anyone familiar with the DiSC? My workplace is quite fond of it. I’m not sure it’s helped me navigate other styles, but it has helped me identify people by the styles this test measures, which is helpful.
> 
> @JVSXOXO, I’m fascinated that you know so much about M-B! I’m aware of what you said from the training I’ve taken, but I do feel like some situations energize me, while others drain me. The rest of my stats make sense to me, but the E I’ve been given (more than once) has always confounded me, as I feel like I should be an I.
> 
> On sororities, I was lucky enough to attend a college that didn’t have them, so no pressure to join one. We did have fraternities, but I avoided them like the plague. I’ve never been a conformist and these types of groups seemed too much of that for me. (No judging for others who belonged; they simply weren’t my thing.) I’m still that way as an adult and it gets me into trouble at times, but…


What a bag and what a picture! Thanks for all the interesting commentary. 


Cordeliere said:


> great carry numbers.    Having unexpected things trigger you sounds like a real drag.


Thanks, the carries are good. The tiggers are unpleasant and unpredictable but mostly less intense. 


JenJBS said:


> Inspired by @Vintage Leather post, which Hogwarts House would you be?
> 
> Ravenclaw for me.
> 
> Also, what would be a great purse for that House? Or any other House?
> I'll go with this Bvlgari Serpenti bag for Slytherin.
> 
> View attachment 5601427
> 
> 
> A friend and I had fun picking out a ball gown for each House. I'll have to try and find the old email.


Love it! The sheen is beautiful. 


whateve said:


> August stats
> 0 bags in
> 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in
> 0 SLGs out
> 
> YTD stats
> 2 bags in
> 1 bags out
> 6 SLGs in
> 9 SLGs out
> 
> I carried 13 purses this month. Most were smaller bags. I haven't been reaching for the bigger bags. Maybe that will change when the weather cools off.


Great stats! Similar carries to me! 


Vintage Leather said:


> I’m a Ravenclaw. And, as a person who got dragged into many Harry Potter related things (despite the fact I have many complaints about the series) I do have Opinions.
> 
> So, in a hypothetical world where each Hogwarts student goes to Harrods or a boutique and buys a bag to celebrate success in their OWLS, what would they buy? And how many designer bags would they have?
> 
> The Ravenclaw either has one designer bag that fits her very much, thank you - or fifty. There is no middle ground. But her first needs to be hard wearing with a crossbody strap and fairly secure in case she forgets about it. Slight stained lining because she may carry any manner of strange things. Our Claw would be a somewhat battered calfskin PS1.
> 
> Hufflepuff was seduced by the silky leather and glorious smell and comfort of the classic Celine luggage. She’s a bit sybaritic and values quality and the sensual feel of carrying a luxury bag. She doesn’t have a huge collection, and tends to value design and materials over brand names (but she doesn’t shy away from those names either) and each one is top notch and well cared for.
> 
> 
> Slytherin, on the other hand, does value the brand names. She uses them to signal to others that she is competent and in control; she’s trustworthy and believes in the power of a legacy. She talks about Chanel as a new upstart brand - but has several Scottish cashmere Chanel sweaters in her closet.  Her clothes are British tailoring, but her bags are vintage French. She’s the fifteen year old Birkin, carried open with a few file folders to show you how very busy she is.
> 
> 
> And then there’s the Gryffindor. She’s carrying a first edition Mulberry Bayswater. It’s important to her that it’s British. And that it is a rugged thick pebbled leather that resists wear and just feels more chewy with age. She’s loyal to that bag, and has carried it down the streets of London and tromping through the Lake District. She might think a backpack would be more sensible, or maybe a crossbody - but it’s an old friend and you just don’t give up on it.
> 
> (Pictures from the Purse Blog, or Google. Rights belong to the original holder)
> 
> View attachment 5601529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601538


Great to have the pictures to go with this! 


papertiger said:


> I love the Tearose collection - even though it's not really me, it's just OTT beautiful, in all the ranges.
> 
> I also toyed with getting a Coach in the sale but I have too many bags and must not get tempted. I always think to myself that if I didn't single something out at full-price why am I looking at it at discount, except for the discount.


I love my tearose but I really don’t reach for it much. It’s my least carried bag this year. I love the flowers but am not into patterns. 


Jereni said:


> I am definitely drawn to what I’d describe as an ‘upright flap satchel’ - most of mine seem to be the reverse trapezoid that you mention.
> 
> Valextra
> View attachment 5601607
> 
> 
> Coach Willis
> View attachment 5601608
> 
> 
> Chanel
> View attachment 5601609
> 
> 
> Celine
> View attachment 5601610
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie
> View attachment 5601611


There is a shape there! 


dcooney4 said:


> August Stats
> Bags in 2
> Bags out 2
> Slgs in o
> Slgs out 0


Great stats! 


papertiger said:


> Excellent!
> 
> I went to a school like Hogwarts, and we have 'houses'. We were told our house names were named after British generals but we preferred to call the houses by their coloured badges we had to wear on our blazers/cardigans (or were too lazy to remember). We could also wear ties and Tees under our shirts that were House colours. I was Stratford (Blue) for one year, but then was moved to Malvern (Red) for the rest.
> 
> We had a Good Work Mark bank and you could earn your House points by doing outstanding work, although you could de-merit (Bad Work Marks) your House by not giving in homework or poor work too. The younger ones always seemed to get more GWMs and the older BWMs. The ones with most GWMs in the bank at the end of year had their marks turned into real money and could choose a charity to give it to. Reds had quite a few young 'uns so we won all the time I was there, and we all liked animal charities. Sports Day and House Plays etc, we were always competing - Reds was very competitive, none of the other houses seem to care at all. Sounds like Reds were the Gryffindors of our school.
> 
> We also had conduct points - whole other story for the Reds


Sounds very similar to my school. 


papertiger said:


> Perfect score!


Well done! 


Jereni said:


> My stats for Aug:
> 
> Bags in: 1
> Bags out: 1
> SLG in: 0
> SLG out: 0
> 
> I wore 30 different bags, many of them twice.
> 
> Bags I’m sort of stalking:
> - Coach Willis, regular size
> - Celine small 16 in red
> - Longchamp Le Foulonne zip


Great stats and stalking! 


papertiger said:


> @Vintage Leather
> 
> My * Gryffindor *bag.
> 
> H Rouge H Bolide (fireball).
> First bag to use the very modern zipper invention 1923, aerodynamic, forever-young, gold and red, stands out in a crowd but not for obvious reasons.
> 
> View attachment 5601622


Wow, this is gorgeous! 


Jereni said:


> I’d definitely be a Ravenclaw if I went to Hogwarts… I feel like a Ravenclaw’s style would be very ‘tidy’ and ‘smart’. A handbag that sort of mimics a school bag / book satchel comes to mind, so a perfect bag might be the classic Coach Willis, in blue of course:
> 
> View attachment 5601623
> 
> 
> I also like this for a Ravenclaw and I’m not sure why. Something about the accents on it that make me think of geometric shapes and therefore math:
> View attachment 5601624


Lovely choices!! 


lill_canele said:


> August stats
> 
> - 9/12 bags carried
> - 0 bags in; 0 bags out
> - 0 SLGs in; 0 SLGs out (rotated out my spring/summer card holder for a fall/winter one though)
> - 1 piece of RTW in, Fendi shorts
> 
> Mostly reached for bag in August: my Celine triomph!
> 
> View attachment 5601757


Great stats and lovely bag (with fizz!).


----------



## Katinahat

Trainers for change in season. I’ve been living in white and it will soon be getting cooler. I wanted a more practical colour in leather still for the part of the year before boots. 

I couldn’t get anything by a wonderful brand like @880s lovely pair. None here in the UK. Plus my arches demand a lot of support. These are not trendy but they are so comfortable. I have them in white already and love the ribbon laces and zips. I used to love Stan Smiths or Gazelles but find them too flat now. Thoughts on colour? 



Tan smooth leather (lovely but might mark), black pebble leather, or just keep both as I know I’d wear them.  

DD2 said “that’s not cool, get two the same colour!”


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous shape!
> 
> Thanks, sorry. I think I confused you as did you have an Aspinal haul?
> 
> Gorgeous! Both you and DS have taste!
> 
> Wonderful, and that’s just a sample of your collection?!
> 
> What a bag and what a picture! Thanks for all the interesting commentary.
> 
> Thanks, the carries are good. The tiggers are unpleasant and unpredictable but mostly less intense.
> 
> Love it! The sheen is beautiful.
> 
> Great stats! Similar carries to me!
> 
> Great to have the pictures to go with this!
> 
> I love my tearose but I really don’t reach for it much. It’s my least carried bag this year. I love the flowers but am not into patterns.
> 
> There is a shape there!
> 
> Great stats!
> 
> Sounds very similar to my school.
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Great stats and stalking!
> 
> Wow, this is gorgeous!
> 
> Lovely choices!!
> 
> Great stats and lovely bag (with fizz!).


I don’t carry my tea rose Rogues much either. I view them more as special bags vs everyday carries. 

And yes, I have a couple dozen Coach bags. Too busy to pull them all out.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Trainers for change in season. I’ve been living in white and it will soon be getting cooler. I wanted a more practical colour in leather still for the part of the year before boots.
> 
> I couldn’t get anything by a wonderful brand like @880s lovely pair. None here in the UK. Plus my arches demand a lot of support. These are not trendy but they are so comfortable. I have them in white already and love the ribbon laces and zips. I used to love Stan Smiths or Gazelles but find them too flat now. Thoughts on colour?
> 
> View attachment 5601944
> 
> Tan smooth leather (lovely but might mark), black pebble leather, or just keep both as I know I’d wear them.
> 
> DD2 said “that’s not cool, get two the same colour!”


I’m a total enabler, so I would say get both. Brown to me is more fall like. But you can never go wrong with black.


----------



## baghabitz34

August 2022:
0 bags, shoes, or SLGs in
Also 0 out
Only carried 10 different bags. Will work on rotating more in September.
But I did carry some bags I haven’t used in a while.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> I have a new "C" bag to share.   It is *She Who Could Not Be Named* until she was mine.    Some of you will remember my trip to Fashionphile to see a bag.  It looked beat up in the photographs.  It looked like it had serious color transfer on the back side, but IRL the bag was great.   I waited until the price dropped another 10%, hoping no one else would buy her before she came down.   I checked the site 3x a day for a month.  Then on a Sunday night, there she was at a price I could stomach.   I gave DH a courtesy heads up and hit add to cart.   I had showed him the bag a couple of months earlier.  I found it and the next day it was gone.  Someone bought it and but then returned it.  (Made me very happy).   So DH was already aware of her existence and how beautiful I thought she was.
> 
> When she came, I took her into in to show him.   He went WOW!   WOW!  That is gorrrrrrrgeous!   He described it as being like a nuclear explosion when I walked in the room with her.   He never used to get my affection for purses.  Loved my scarves but was perplexed by bags.  I started talking to him about bags and what features made me like certain bags and why a bag would work for a particular purpose.   His training has come along nicely and now he is an enthusiast enabler.  He even looks at bags when we are out and inquires about ones he sees.  Have I got a great husband or what?
> 
> I owe my lust for this bag to this thread.   I was never into Chanel. Just not my thing.  There are so many pretty coco handles owned by participants here.  Then there was @Sparkletastic search for her perfect gold bag.  You know how it goes.  First you just start looking and next you are junkie that has to have it.
> 
> I think that people either love or hate the boy bag, but I am in the love camp because they seem youthful and edgy to me.  What I love about this particular bag is that has sort of a champagne beige-gold (more subtle than a bright gold) and silver together and the hardware is gold & silver.  My watch is a gold/silver combo.  That pairing really appeals to me.  This is the Fashionphile picture.  I am just to lazy to photograph my own bags.
> 
> View attachment 5599864
> 
> 
> This should be it for me.  No more enticing me with great bags please.


Holy moly - it’s beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Cookiefiend

I am woefully behind, but trying to catch up!
To participate in this week’s A - G showcase : 
Dior - two Be Dior (navy and fuchsia), and one Lady


Ferragammo - Studio (red), a Studio tote, and Trifolio (yellow)


Gucci 


Goyard Sac Rouette


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Are we twins with our woven BV hobos? Is yours Gunmetal too? I bought mine new and it was £2.2-ishK in 2013/4-ish. At the time they were pretty hard to get in London. I have been wearing it every Summer since, and it's the first bag I always take to Scotland and wear there because it doesn't mind the weather.
> 
> View attachment 5601717
> 
> 
> 
> On uniform sins: We had to wear a Winter cap and Summer boater ffs. Now of course I'd love it but then I was like   no way. We were also supposed to a navy regulation trench, so my mother bought me a dark navy one instead but it was corduroy. My head-mistress called my cord coat 'black velvet' and I knew in deep trouble.
> 
> I absolutely point-blank wouldn't wear the hideous Summer dresses and pretended I grew out of it and my parents wouldn't buy me another   . So many girls copied my white shirt and blazer Summer 'look' they had to change the rules for Summer uniform LOL


You were, and still are, a sartorial inspiration. Mine isn’t gunmetal, but I wish it was. It’s the warmer metallic BV did, but I’m having a senior moment and forgot the name  from 3rd- 6th grade, there was a summer uniform. Faux seersucker jumper (what used to be called a pinafore) over a button down shirt. We couldn’t get out of it lol. For summer camp, we had to wear corderoy knickers. national music camp in Interlocken MI. I was a visual artist and would get into trouble bc I would wear the art knickers (that illegally covered the knee socks which was the only way to tell your  ‘division’
Honestly, I think part of my love for designer and vintage RTW is the crap I had to wear in my younger days lol

ETA: IMO, I see @Jereni as Ravenclaw. valextra iside screams ravenclaw to me, IDKW


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Looking at my collection, I never realized how much I am drawn to particular shapes. Anyone else notice that by while buying what they like without looking for a particular style of bag?
> 
> Mine are-
> Dome shape too handle- Innue red (donated), LV Alma, Hermes Bolide, Prada bowler bag
> Top handle reverse trapezoid zip top satchel- Coach Prairie, LV Saleya, navy Dooney, Longchamp Le Pliage
> East West rectangular tote- Coach Bay, orange Prada, Gucci Abbey, LV Cabas Mezzo
> Doctor bag- LV Speedy 25, Hermes Sac 404, epi Speedy 25 (sold)
> I have several other totes, a top handle and two hobos, as well as one small flap. But I was surprised at how many of my bags fall unintentionally into “types.”


I didn’t until I found this thread in 2017… I used to be a serial buyer then donater, never understanding what I didn’t like about a bag. I’d fall in love, wear it a while, then start to feel vaguely annoyed by the bag (poor things), and off they’d go. 
After finding this thread, I started to really learn what I want in a purse. I need structure, a top handle (shoulder strap is great too, but it must have a top handle), smooth leather, and be the right size - not too small (I’m not playing Tetris) and not too big. 
I have a few that fall outside those nessessities, and I still make mistakes, but much fewer now. 

(I almost fell for a gorgeous Gucci with FANTASTIC leather while in Miami, but Mr. Cookie talked me down by asking if I wanted that or did I want to see if Ferragamo had the Trifolio he knows I *really* want.)


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> "Aww, great, you got her! She is so cool!" said my 12-year-old DS when he spotted what I had just unwrapped.
> 
> View attachment 5601280
> 
> 
> He did the sniff test too and noticed that while pony fur is cool it does not have the signature Dior scent. The leather bits do, though. And the bag is fully lined in lambskin...
> 
> This version of the Mitzah is closest to the lady who inspired this collection: Mitzah Bricard.
> 
> View attachment 5601282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more purchase to arrive. Non designer and still in shipping limbo.


Gorgeous! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Cookiefiend

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m a Ravenclaw. And, as a person who got dragged into many Harry Potter related things (despite the fact I have many complaints about the series) I do have Opinions.
> 
> So, in a hypothetical world where each Hogwarts student goes to Harrods or a boutique and buys a bag to celebrate success in their OWLS, what would they buy? And how many designer bags would they have?
> 
> The Ravenclaw either has one designer bag that fits her very much, thank you - or fifty. There is no middle ground. But her first needs to be hard wearing with a crossbody strap and fairly secure in case she forgets about it. Slight stained lining because she may carry any manner of strange things. Our Claw would be a somewhat battered calfskin PS1.
> 
> Hufflepuff was seduced by the silky leather and glorious smell and comfort of the classic Celine luggage. She’s a bit sybaritic and values quality and the sensual feel of carrying a luxury bag. She doesn’t have a huge collection, and tends to value design and materials over brand names (but she doesn’t shy away from those names either) and each one is top notch and well cared for.
> 
> 
> Slytherin, on the other hand, does value the brand names. She uses them to signal to others that she is competent and in control; she’s trustworthy and believes in the power of a legacy. She talks about Chanel as a new upstart brand - but has several Scottish cashmere Chanel sweaters in her closet.  Her clothes are British tailoring, but her bags are vintage French. She’s the fifteen year old Birkin, carried open with a few file folders to show you how very busy she is.
> 
> 
> And then there’s the Gryffindor. She’s carrying a first edition Mulberry Bayswater. It’s important to her that it’s British. And that it is a rugged thick pebbled leather that resists wear and just feels more chewy with age. She’s loyal to that bag, and has carried it down the streets of London and tromping through the Lake District. She might think a backpack would be more sensible, or maybe a crossbody - but it’s an old friend and you just don’t give up on it.
> 
> (Pictures from the Purse Blog, or Google. Rights belong to the original holder)
> 
> View attachment 5601529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601538


Love it! 
Based on this, I’m absolutely Hufflepuff! 
(over the weekend, I caught myself stroking the bag I was carrying (Ferragamo Trifolio)… the leather is so lovely.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> Trainers for change in season. I’ve been living in white and it will soon be getting cooler. I wanted a more practical colour in leather still for the part of the year before boots.
> 
> I couldn’t get anything by a wonderful brand like @880s lovely pair. None here in the UK. Plus my arches demand a lot of support. These are not trendy but they are so comfortable. I have them in white already and love the ribbon laces and zips. I used to love Stan Smiths or Gazelles but find them too flat now. Thoughts on colour?
> 
> View attachment 5601944
> 
> Tan smooth leather (lovely but might mark), black pebble leather, or just keep both as I know I’d wear them.
> 
> DD2 said “that’s not cool, get two the same colour!”


I would vote black - for two reasons.
1) I had a pair of black sneaks (trainers) and wore them to death - I should replace them but have been wearing loafers or ballerinas. 
2) I love love love my old Cole Haan brown loafers and prefer them to any other style brown flats/trainers/sneaks.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> You were, and still are, a sartorial inspiration. Mine isn’t gunmetal, but I wish it was. It’s the warmer metallic BV did, but I’m having a senior moment and forgot the name  from 3rd- 6th grade, there was a summer uniform. Faux seersucker jumper (what used to be called a pinafore) over a button down shirt. We couldn’t get out of it lol. For summer camp, we had to wear corderoy knickers. national music camp in Interlocken MI. I was a visual artist and would get into trouble bc I would wear the art knickers (that illegally covered the knee socks which was the only way to tell your  ‘division’
> Honestly, I think part of my love for designer and vintage RTW is the crap I had to wear in my younger days lol
> 
> ETA: IMO, I see @Jereni as Ravenclaw. valextra iside screams ravenclaw to me, IDKW



Bronze maybe, lovely. I would have bought all of them if I could have (I think there were 3 colours). I'd almost given up on BV. 

I was laughing at corduroy knickers! They had you trust-up good.  How did you get changed for sport?

I went to a ballet school and I was on a scholarship, I couldn't afford to do anything wrong, particularly put on or take off weight (we were weighed every Monday).  Our Summer dress had a faux-tie attached, you can imagine it with the blazer, fawn cotton socks and boater, we were really trendy travelling by bus  . I think I wore the dress once. I carried the hat in my bag and put in on at the school gates, took it off in the dressing room. Funnily in school because we were nearly always in dance gear, we were in tracksuits, which were very popular, we just weren't allowed to wear them out - when everyone was wearing them out


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> 30?
> 
> I think I managed 5


Did I even reach 5? 3 sounds more likely...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> DD2 said “that’s not cool, get two the same colour!”


DD2 is a gem!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> You were, and still are, a sartorial inspiration. Mine isn’t gunmetal, but I wish it was. It’s the warmer metallic BV did, but I’m having a senior moment and forgot the name  from 3rd- 6th grade, there was a summer uniform. Faux seersucker jumper (what used to be called a pinafore) over a button down shirt. We couldn’t get out of it lol. For summer camp, we had to wear corderoy knickers. national music camp in Interlocken MI. I was a visual artist and would get into trouble bc I would wear the art knickers (that illegally covered the knee socks which was the only way to tell your  ‘division’
> Honestly,* I think part of my love for designer and vintage RTW is the crap I had to wear in my younger days lol*
> 
> ETA: IMO, I see @Jereni as Ravenclaw. valextra iside screams ravenclaw to me, IDKW


I second this theory! For me the crap I was forced to wear as a child definetely triggered my need for beautiful clothes or "dressing up".


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Inspired by @Vintage Leather post, which Hogwarts House would you be?


If I´d had gotten into a house I guess I´d be a Ravenclaw like Luna, but I think it would be more likely I´d have dropped out and lived in Hagrid´s backroom.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

August stats

August definetely wasn´t a no buy month! I think I splurged a lot...


2 bags in: two Mitzah bags, another non designer purchase still in DHL limbo... will be counted for September.




0 bags out

1 slgs in: Trailer Trash medium wallet




1 slgs out: LV red vernis 4 key holder gifted to my younger DD for inspiration to stick to the apprenticeship she just started and was struggling with. I told her the key holder was 1) not perfect, 2) not 100% her style, but 3) hers and 4) a great item which 5) she will be able to replace with something that´s the perfect fit once she has finished her apprenticeship...




My most worn bag in August still was the Dior Flight bag I bought in June.


----------



## dcooney4

I decided to try a purple bag . So had this made but instead of the standard brown straps, I had them make black.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> I am woefully behind, but trying to catch up!
> To participate in this week’s A - G showcase :
> Dior - two Be Dior (navy and fuchsia), and one Lady
> View attachment 5601959
> 
> Ferragammo - Studio (red), a Studio tote, and Trifolio (yellow)
> View attachment 5601960
> 
> Gucci
> View attachment 5601957
> 
> Goyard Sac Rouette
> View attachment 5601958


You know I love the Ferragamo bags & the fuchsia Dior is stunning.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> I decided to try a purple bag . So had this made but instead of the standard brown straps, I had them make black.
> 
> View attachment 5602048


That’s a lovely deep purple!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I watched one movie. Seriously, it would take you a minute and half to get through the entire plot line, no worries.


I read all the books and enjoyed them immensely. I don't think I've made it through one movie. IMO, like most books, so much is lost when making a movie. They have to simplify to fit it in the time slot and you miss many of the unique things that made the books so enjoyable.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Trainers for change in season. I’ve been living in white and it will soon be getting cooler. I wanted a more practical colour in leather still for the part of the year before boots.
> 
> I couldn’t get anything by a wonderful brand like @880s lovely pair. None here in the UK. Plus my arches demand a lot of support. These are not trendy but they are so comfortable. I have them in white already and love the ribbon laces and zips. I used to love Stan Smiths or Gazelles but find them too flat now. Thoughts on colour?
> 
> View attachment 5601944
> 
> Tan smooth leather (lovely but might mark), black pebble leather, or just keep both as I know I’d wear them.
> 
> DD2 said “that’s not cool, get two the same colour!”


Keep them both. Silly DD2!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I decided to try a purple bag . So had this made but instead of the standard brown straps, I had them make black.
> 
> View attachment 5602048


Lovely color and the leather looks yummy!


----------



## whateve

I never had to wear a uniform to school. I only had one job that had a uniform and that was when I was a hostess so the uniform was a tee and long wrap skirt, which I didn't mind.

When I was in high school they relaxed the dress code so we could wear nearly anything except for spaghetti straps.

The only bad memory I have about my clothes when I was in school was when I was in elementary school, my mom made me wear ugly brown oxfords. She had a bunion from poorly fitted shoes when she was a child so I guess this was her way to ensure it didn't happen to me, but she wouldn't even let me wear the cuter black and white version. She also wouldn't let me grow my hair long.

I was always happy that none of my kids had to wear school uniforms since I loved buying them clothes.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> Keep them both. Silly DD2!


+1


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> According to the test I am a Type D (Dominance) and so would be in Gryffindor
> 
> However, judging by the questions, I would say it depends on what mood I'm in and how much time I have. My work is high-pressured, very competitive, I have to both do my homework and be able to think on my feet, be able to work by myself and get on very well with others, manage different teams and take responsibility for decisions. I would think depending on what job you do, you would be answering those questions very differently.


I’ve taken it several times and I score very high on the D and the C (Conscientious). One is higher than the other likely depending on job, or mood, but those two always spike. My i (Influence) and S (Steadiness) are almost nonexistent. Where I work, high D and C are pretty common. But a lot of D’s in one place is trouble in the making….


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> Are we twins with our woven BV hobos? Is yours Gunmetal too? I bought mine new and it was £2.2-ishK in 2013/4-ish. At the time they were pretty hard to get in London. I have been wearing it every Summer since, and it's the first bag I always take to Scotland and wear there because it doesn't mind the weather.
> 
> View attachment 5601717
> 
> 
> 
> On uniform sins: We had to wear a Winter cap and Summer boater ffs. Now of course I'd love it but then I was like   no way. We were also supposed to a navy regulation trench, so my mother bought me a dark navy one instead but it was corduroy. My head-mistress called my cord coat 'black velvet' and I knew in deep trouble.
> 
> I absolutely point-blank wouldn't wear the hideous Summer dresses and pretended I grew out of it and my parents wouldn't buy me another   . So many girls copied my white shirt and blazer Summer 'look' they had to change the rules for Summer uniform LOL


Ugh, uniforms. I’m a product of Catholic and private schools. Back when I was in elementary school, girls were required to wear skirts; there were no pants options. I grew up near the mountains in Northeast Pennsylvania and this was just miserable. To my normally uber conservative mother’s credit, she embraced pants for girls when that became a thing circa fourth grade. I may have been the only kid wearing them at the time, but at least I was warm! I don’t recall any uniform infractions, but I did get into trouble with the nun in fourth grade for those braided barrettes we used to hang things from. Like in the photo below. Again my usually uber conservative mother showed up to parent-teacher conferences with one in her (way-too-short-for-a-barrette) hair just to make a point, flicking it out of the way several times. The nun was not pleased, but I was amused.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Looking at my collection, I never realized how much I am drawn to particular shapes. Anyone else notice that by while buying what they like without looking for a particular style of bag?


For a long time, a structured top handle bag with an optional shoulder strap was the shape I was drawn to the most.  Think Kelly/Coco Handle style bag.  Also, a top handle satchel with a zip (along the lines of the Antigona, or a dome satchel like the Alma).  I still love this style, but the crossbody is definitely having its moment in my collection right now.  As outings and social gatherings become more frequent, I expect things will shift again later this year, and let's see where my preferences settle.


cowgirlsboots said:


> For me the crap I was forced to wear as a child definetely triggered my need for beautiful clothes or "dressing up".


My mom used to love dressing me up in pretty frocks when I was a little girl (with a particular emphasis on puff sleeves).   I wore dresses with lots of frills, laces, and bows.   I'm not sure exactly how it affected my interest in fashion, but one thing I can say for sure -- I am not fond of puff sleeves!  I love dresses though -- just prefer a more tailored silhouette.  I did study in an all-girls school that had uniforms (skirts only, no pants) for a period of time before we moved from that area due to my dad's job posting.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Trainers for change in season. I’ve been living in white and it will soon be getting cooler. I wanted a more practical colour in leather still for the part of the year before boots.
> 
> I couldn’t get anything by a wonderful brand like @880s lovely pair. None here in the UK. Plus my arches demand a lot of support. These are not trendy but they are so comfortable. I have them in white already and love the ribbon laces and zips. I used to love Stan Smiths or Gazelles but find them too flat now. Thoughts on colour?
> 
> View attachment 5601944
> 
> Tan smooth leather (lovely but might mark), black pebble leather, or just keep both as I know I’d wear them.
> 
> DD2 said “that’s not cool, get two the same colour!”


I am no help I like them both.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I am woefully behind, but trying to catch up!
> To participate in this week’s A - G showcase :
> Dior - two Be Dior (navy and fuchsia), and one Lady
> View attachment 5601959
> 
> Ferragammo - Studio (red), a Studio tote, and Trifolio (yellow)
> View attachment 5601960
> 
> Gucci
> View attachment 5601957
> 
> Goyard Sac Rouette
> View attachment 5601958


I love your bags!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> That’s a lovely deep purple!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Lovely color and the leather looks yummy!


It really is a lovely leather. Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> Ugh, uniforms. I’m a product of Catholic and private schools. Back when I was in elementary school, girls were required to wear skirts; there were no pants options. I grew up near the mountains in Northeast Pennsylvania and this was just miserable. To my normally uber conservative mother’s credit, she embraced pants for girls when that became a thing circa fourth grade. I may have been the only kid wearing them at the time, but at least I was warm! I don’t recall any uniform infractions, but I did get into trouble with the nun in fourth grade for those braided barrettes we used to hang things from. Like in the photo below. Again my usually uber conservative mother showed up to parent-teacher conferences with one in her (way-too-short-for-a-barrette) hair just to make a point, flicking it out of the way several times. The nun was not pleased, but I was amused.
> 
> View attachment 5602089


What an awesome Mom!


----------



## Cordeliere

Vintage Leather said:


> I’m a Ravenclaw. And, as a person who got dragged into many Harry Potter related things (despite the fact I have many complaints about the series) I do have Opinions.
> 
> So, in a hypothetical world where each Hogwarts student goes to Harrods or a boutique and buys a bag to celebrate success in their OWLS, what would they buy? And how many designer bags would they have?
> 
> The Ravenclaw either has one designer bag that fits her very much, thank you - or fifty. There is no middle ground. But her first needs to be hard wearing with a crossbody strap and fairly secure in case she forgets about it. Slight stained lining because she may carry any manner of strange things. Our Claw would be a somewhat battered calfskin PS1.
> 
> Hufflepuff was seduced by the silky leather and glorious smell and comfort of the classic Celine luggage. She’s a bit sybaritic and values quality and the sensual feel of carrying a luxury bag. She doesn’t have a huge collection, and tends to value design and materials over brand names (but she doesn’t shy away from those names either) and each one is top notch and well cared for.
> 
> 
> Slytherin, on the other hand, does value the brand names. She uses them to signal to others that she is competent and in control; she’s trustworthy and believes in the power of a legacy. She talks about Chanel as a new upstart brand - but has several Scottish cashmere Chanel sweaters in her closet.  Her clothes are British tailoring, but her bags are vintage French. She’s the fifteen year old Birkin, carried open with a few file folders to show you how very busy she is.
> 
> 
> And then there’s the Gryffindor. She’s carrying a first edition Mulberry Bayswater. It’s important to her that it’s British. And that it is a rugged thick pebbled leather that resists wear and just feels more chewy with age. She’s loyal to that bag, and has carried it down the streets of London and tromping through the Lake District. She might think a backpack would be more sensible, or maybe a crossbody - but it’s an old friend and you just don’t give up on it.
> 
> (Pictures from the Purse Blog, or Google. Rights belong to the original holder)
> 
> View attachment 5601529
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601538


Fabulous descriptions!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> I am definitely drawn to what I’d describe as an *‘upright flap satchel’ - most of mine seem to be the reverse trapezoid* that you mention.
> 
> Valextra
> View attachment 5601607
> 
> 
> Coach Willis
> View attachment 5601608
> 
> 
> Chanel
> View attachment 5601609
> 
> 
> Celine
> View attachment 5601610
> 
> 
> Coach Marlie
> View attachment 5601611


Such an elegant shape.   So polished.  Very classy.  All of them.


----------



## Cordeliere

880 said:


> View attachment 5601681
> View attachment 5601683
> View attachment 5601684
> View attachment 5601686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I





880 said:


> I wanted to join a college sorority for two seconds during freshman year, and my mom absolutely forbade it saying it’s just a bunch of snotty *girls who would borrow and ruin my clothes lol.*


You can really rock a mini skirt.   

I told DH about the sorority conversation on this thread, told him about your long time passion for RTW, and then read him your mothers reason why you could not join a sorority.  He threw his head back and let out a hearty throaty laugh out loud.


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> I am woefully behind, but trying to catch up!
> To participate in this week’s A - G showcase :
> Dior - two Be Dior (navy and fuchsia), and one Lady
> View attachment 5601959
> 
> Ferragammo - Studio (red), a Studio tote, and Trifolio (yellow)
> View attachment 5601960
> 
> Gucci
> View attachment 5601957
> 
> Goyard Sac Rouette
> View attachment 5601958


Gorgeous Diors, beautiful Ferragamos, and oh that Goyard.    Great choices.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I never had to wear a uniform to school. I only had one job that had a uniform and that was when I was a hostess so the uniform was a tee and long wrap skirt, which I didn't mind.
> 
> When I was in high school they relaxed the dress code so we could wear nearly anything except for spaghetti straps.
> 
> The only bad memory I have about my clothes when I was in school was when I was in elementary school,mom made me wear ugly brown oxfords. She had a bunion from poorly fitted shoes when she was a child so I guess this was her way to ensure it didn't happen to me, but she wouldn't even let me wear the cuter black and white version. She also wouldn't let me grow my hair long.
> 
> I was always happy that none of my kids had to wear school uniforms since I loved buying them clothes.


I would have been humiliated having to wear ugly brown oxfords in elementary school.  My shy self would have assumed everyone was judging me.  How did you do with it?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> You can really rock a mini skirt.
> 
> I told DH about the sorority conversation on this thread, told him about your long time passion for RTW, and then read him your mothers reason why you could not join a sorority.  He threw his head back and let out a hearty throaty laugh out loud.


From everything you have written about him, I really like your husband. You guys sound like you are good together.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> From everything you have written about him, I really like your husband. You guys sound like you are good together.


Back at you.   You two sound like a perfect pair.  How great to have a husband with the exact same passion as you?  It cannot have be easy to find a man who is a clothes horse.  The household with two walk in closets stays together.  You take the shoe storage and I will take the hanging space.   How sweet is it that he was texting your SA for moral support for you when you where losing it at FSH?   He saved you from walking away from that divine Kelly.  He saved you from a decision that would have haunted you for life.    That is a man who has your back.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Back at you.   You two sound like a perfect pair.  How great to have a husband with the exact same passion as you?  It cannot have be easy to find a man who is a clothes horse.  The household with two walk in closets stays together.  You take the shoe storage and I will take the hanging space.   How sweet is it that he was texting your SA for moral support for you when you where losing it at FSH?   He saved you from walking away from that divine Kelly.  He saved you from a decision that would have haunted you for life.    That is a man who has your back.


Thank you so much! Hugs


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Back at you.   You two sound like a perfect pair.  How great to have a husband with the exact same passion as you?  It cannot have be easy to find a man who is a clothes horse.  The household with two walk in closets stays together.  You take the shoe storage and I will take the hanging space.   How sweet is it that he was texting your SA for moral support for you when you where losing it at FSH?   He saved you from walking away from that divine Kelly.  He saved you from a decision that would have haunted you for life.    That is a man who has your back.


While my husband has more clothes than I do snd possibly more shoes, I think you mean 880. But we do make a good pair and he did encourage me to get a leather appt at Hermès Paris, even after being told how much it could cost. ;-0


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I would have been humiliated having to wear ugly brown oxfords in elementary school.  My shy self would have assumed everyone was judging me.  How did you do with it?


I didn't have a choice. I don't remember anyone ever saying anything about it. They were more likely to comment on my "four eyes." I was lucky to have two best friends who were popular, which helped.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Did I even reach 5? 3 sounds more likely...



Oh thank you, you make me feel so much better. 

I am really trying, and I did wear my vintage pink valour/red snakeskin Mazzini bag yesterday


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> I would have been humiliated having to wear ugly brown oxfords in elementary school.  My shy self would have assumed everyone was judging me.  How did you do with it?



I wear oxfords now LOL Don't judge please


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Thanks, sorry. I think I confused you as did you have an Aspinal haul?
> 
> Gorgeous! Both you and DS have taste!
> 
> Wonderful, and that’s just a sample of your collection?!
> 
> What a bag and what a picture! Thanks for all the interesting commentary.
> 
> Thanks, the carries are good. The tiggers are unpleasant and unpredictable but mostly less intense.
> 
> Love it! The sheen is beautiful.
> 
> Great stats! Similar carries to me!
> 
> Great to have the pictures to go with this!
> 
> I love my tearose but I really don’t reach for it much. It’s my least carried bag this year. I love the flowers but am not into patterns.
> 
> There is a shape there!
> 
> Great stats!
> 
> Sounds very similar to my school.
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Great stats and stalking!
> 
> Wow, this is gorgeous!
> 
> Lovely choices!!
> 
> Great stats and lovely bag (with fizz!).



Ah yes, I did have an Aspinal haul - bought a sh*t ton of SLGs at once. Very happy with most of them, the pouches have been perfect for travel. 



880 said:


> ETA: IMO, I see @Jereni as Ravenclaw. valextra iside screams ravenclaw to me, IDKW



Haha love it!



dcooney4 said:


> I decided to try a purple bag . So had this made but instead of the standard brown straps, I had them make black.
> 
> View attachment 5602048



Ooh nice! Love the deep shade of purple. 



Cordeliere said:


> Such an elegant shape.   So polished.  Very classy.  All of them.



Thank you!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> I wear oxfords now LOL Don't judge please


I do too! Including a brown pair…LOL


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> While my husband has more clothes than I do snd possibly more shoes, I think you mean 880. But we do make a good pair and he did encourage me to get a leather appt at Hermès Paris, even after being told how much it could cost. ;-0


You are so right.  I was confused about who made the complimentary post.  Fried brain plus a nightcap.   We are all lucky women to have good husbands.  You don't talk about yours very much.   And thank you for the kind words about mine.   I shared them and it DH sooo happy.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> I wear oxfords now LOL Don't judge please


I think I must have an image in my brain that is heavy on the "ugly" part of whateve's description.  I live in the land of orthopedic sandals, so shoe images that pop in my brain are definitely non standard and slanted toward orthopedic.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> You know I love the Ferragamo bags & the fuchsia Dior is stunning.


Thank you so much! 


whateve said:


> I read all the books and enjoyed them immensely. I don't think I've made it through one movie. IMO, like most books, so much is lost when making a movie. They have to simplify to fit it in the time slot and you miss many of the unique things that made the books so enjoyable.


I read them too, and enjoyed them. We have two pet doors (one in the door between the house and the garage and one on the exterior service door), the one in the house has a “9 3/4” sign above it. It still gives me the giggles. 


dcooney4 said:


> I love your bags!


❤️❤️❤️❤
And I love your new purple bag! 


Cordeliere said:


> Gorgeous Diors, beautiful Ferragamos, and oh that Goyard.    Great choices.


Thank you Cordeliere!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> You are so right.  I was confused about who made the complimentary post.  Fried brain plus a nightcap.   We are all lucky women to have good husbands.  You don't talk about yours very much.   And thank you for the kind words about mine.   I shared them and it DH sooo happy.


DH- He’s sweet and kind and Jared Leto could be his taller twin.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> DH- He’s sweet and kind and Jared Leto could be his taller twin.


Lucky you.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Lucky you.


I think so and feel that way every day. Only took me 30 years of dating to find him and for us to be ready for each other…I am not a particularly patient person but waiting was so worth it!


----------



## lill_canele

I’ve realized I’ve already posted quite a bit of my A - F items on this thread (BV bag, Chanel bag, Celine bag).
I have a Fendigraphy poncho and tights. My Fendi shorts are new but quite plain, nothing special about them.
Have a Dior oblique accordion wallet. Fulfilled my want for that bit of monogram.
Oh yea, I have a pair of very comfy lambskin wedges from Chloe

I do like quite a bit of Burberry RTW.

Here’s my favorite piece, a gift from my husband. Bought it right after we saw the show!


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> I’ve realized I’ve already posted quite a bit of my A - F items on this thread (BV bag, Chanel bag, Celine bag).
> I have a Fendigraphy poncho and tights. My Fendi shorts are new but quite plain, nothing special about them.
> Have a Dior oblique accordion wallet. Fulfilled my want for that bit of monogram.
> Oh yea, I have a pair of very comfy lambskin wedges from Chloe
> 
> I do like quite a bit of Burberry RTW.
> 
> Here’s my favorite piece, a gift from my husband. Bought it right after we saw the show!
> 
> View attachment 5602489
> 
> View attachment 5602487


you look gorgeous!

thanks for reminding me, I have a SO black Chloe Paddington and a dark brown Large Bay, love both those bags


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> I think I must have an image in my brain that is heavy on the "ugly" part of whateve's description.  I live in the land of orthopedic sandals, so shoe images that pop in my brain are definitely non standard and slanted toward orthopedic.


Mine looked orthopedic with thick soles.


----------



## Kimbashop

Hi everyone 

I haven't posted here in a LONG time, but I have been lurking. After returning from my Sabbatical abroad, I came home to a number of issues and snags -- weird financial challenges due an oven that stopped suddenly working, part of our tree falling onto our neighbor's roof, an irresponsible tenant (a situation that is now heading to court), home repair, and refinancing our summer home. I also had a health scare which I'm happy to report turned out to be fine. All of this occurred while also coming back to a large amount of work that was waiting for me after sabbatical. I have been in retreat mode due to all the stress--which is what I tend to do. My retreat includes binging tons of shows (British crime dramas are admittedly a fave). The Purse Forum has also been a bright spot during some very stressful and somewhat difficult days; this thread sometimes reads like a collection of interesting travel essays!

@Katinahat, your vacations looked amazing (also, I LOVED my time traveling around Scotland). Love your new fun summer bags
@Jereni, your Norway pics could feature in a travel blog. Simply gorgeous.
@BowieFan1971 Can't wait to see your Italy trip photos!
Did I miss someone's vaycay? Sorry if I did -- it is hard to remember what is posted on this thread as it moves so fast.

I have so enjoyed seeing everyone's collections, new bags, and new dresses (@cowgirlsboots, you continue to amaze me with your craftsmanship and creativity).

Also, I think I might be Ravenclaw. I am here for the satchels, the PS1s, the Alexas, the school bags. Also, I'm a professor, so....

The call to showcase our bags brought me back to life a bit. I have been selling, gifting, and inventorying a lot of my clothes, bags, and belongings in an effort to pare down. Aside from a Polene bag I bought in June while in Paris, I have not bought any bags in July or August. Perhaps it's our financial situation right now, but I have not felt any need to buy new bags, and I'm not motivated at all to buy anything designer right now. I have truly been enjoying what I have. Speaking of which, here are most of my A-F bags. These pics make for a long post (apologies) but supply full-on bag porn  for those interested.

First up, *Aspinal of London*. I have two regular-sized Mayfair bags in dark green and burgundy mixed leather. They are gorgeous, but I will likely sell one or both of them because I hardly EVER wear them. My worklife/everyday life is far more casual than these bags suggest.




Second, my *Arayla* bags. Arayla is a lesser known, contemporary brand based in Hawaii. Their leather is exquisite. @Katinahat, the tartan scarf is my grandmother's family clan scarf (Colquhoun).




Next up, starting the B category, are my *Balenciaga* bags: City, First, Day and two makeup clutches. I have been wearing my Balenciaga Black First bag a lot lately. I truly missed being away from it while on sabbatical.




My *Bottega Veneta* collection: Two Nodinis and a zip wallet I have been using nonstop. I took the berry colored Nodoni with me on sabbatical to use as an everyday bag.




My C and D bags are fewer: I have a vintage *Coach* legacy bag, a *DeMellier* of London mini Venice bag, and a *Dior* Promenade crossbody in metallic fabric/calf. I wore the Dior bag while in Paris. It is a beautifully made bag and made me feel fancy while wearing it.




And, finally, my F bags. I'm rather in love with *Salvatore Ferragamo* bags. The quality and craftsmanship blows me away, and they are so classic and functional. I just recently started using my SF Sofia bag and wondered why I had ever stopped wearing it. I brought the Boxyz bag with me on sabbatical and received many compliments on it. It is a terrific travel bag because it is virtually impervious to pickpocketing, The bag is rigid with an excellent front clasp that you can lock, like a little treasure chest.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> I didn’t until I found this thread in 2017… I used to be a serial buyer then donater, never understanding what I didn’t like about a bag. I’d fall in love, wear it a while, then start to feel vaguely annoyed by the bag (poor things), and off they’d go.
> After finding this thread, I started to really learn what I want in a purse. I need structure, a top handle (shoulder strap is great too, but it must have a top handle), smooth leather, and be the right size - not too small (I’m not playing Tetris) and not too big.
> I have a few that fall outside those nessessities, and I still make mistakes, but much fewer now.
> 
> (I almost fell for a gorgeous Gucci with FANTASTIC leather while in Miami, but Mr. Cookie talked me down by asking if I wanted that or did I want to see if Ferragamo had the Trifolio he knows I *really* want.)


I NEARLY bought the Trifolio in light grey (silver HW_ while in London. Gorgeous, well-designed bag. I love your yellow one!


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> I’m a total enabler, so I would say get both. Brown to me is more fall like. But you can never go wrong with black.


I like your thoughts!


Cookiefiend said:


> I would vote black - for two reasons.
> 1) I had a pair of black sneaks (trainers) and wore them to death - I should replace them but have been wearing loafers or ballerinas.
> 2) I love love love my old Cole Haan brown loafers and prefer them to any other style brown flats/trainers/sneaks.


Black was my original choice for that reason but brown just jumped into my basket too. I love loafers too but my flat feet don’t!


cowgirlsboots said:


> DD2 is a gem!


Isn’t she just!


cowgirlsboots said:


> I second this theory! For me the crap I was forced to wear as a child definetely triggered my need for beautiful clothes or "dressing up".


Oh me too - you should have seen my “pudding bowl” hair cut.


whateve said:


> Keep them both. Silly DD2!


I’m liking this opinion!


BowieFan1971 said:


> +1


And this!


dcooney4 said:


> I am no help I like them both.


You are all so convcing!


papertiger said:


> I wear oxfords now LOL Don't judge please


I had to look them up. I think I do too! Do I?


BowieFan1971 said:


> I do too! Including a brown pair…LOL


Clearly you like a well made shoe. Now I’ve searched more on the internet. I was confused by brogues but are these work brogues are Oxfords? They have the required lacing style. Not brown but patent with mock white snake skin and gold.




Cordeliere said:


> I think I must have an image in my brain that is heavy on the "ugly" part of whateve's description.  I live in the land of orthopedic sandals, so shoe images that pop in my brain are definitely non standard and slanted toward orthopedic.


My new trainers are by a German company called Gabor. They make very comfortable shoes and boots with good support if not actually orthopedic. I have several pairs of simple ballet wedge pumps and heels by them plus  both ankle and full length boots. I do like trainers and would normally get a trendy sports brand but the Gabor ones are just more supportive for a fashion trainer - my running ones are a different story as I get them fitted. I spent part of yesterday evening looking up whether wearing Gabor trainers made me old and frumpy on the internet. I’m not sure why I care. DD1 says they are not much different to her Stan Smiths and she’d totally wear them!

I’m still thinking but will probably keep both pairs - they work for the balance between fashion and comfort in my view despite not being a trendy make!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> I like your thoughts!
> 
> Black was my original choice for that reason but brown just jumped into my basket too. I love loafers too but my flat feet don’t!
> 
> Isn’t she just!
> 
> Oh me too - you should have seen my “pudding bowl” hair cut.
> 
> I’m liking this opinion!
> 
> And this!
> 
> You are all so convcing!
> 
> I had to look them up. I think I do too! Do I?
> 
> Clearly you like a well made shoe. Now I’ve searched more on the internet. I was confused by brogues but are these work brogues are Oxfords? They have the required lacing style. Not brown but patent with mock white snake skin and gold.
> View attachment 5602599
> 
> 
> My new trainers are by a German company called Gabor. They make very comfortable shoes and boots with good support if not actually orthopedic. I have several pairs of simple ballet wedge pumps and heels by them plus  both ankle and full length boots. I do like trainers and would normally get a trendy sports brand but the Gabor ones are just more comfortable. I spent part of yesterday evening looking up whether wearing Gabor trainers made me old and frumpy on the internet. I’m not sure why I care. DD1 says they are not much different to her Stan Smiths and she’d totally wear them!



I think brogues are fancy Oxfords/Derbies 

if I remember rightly the plainer the shoe the more fitting it is for evening.

Brown for country, black for town. They all got a lot more fancy in the jazz age


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I haven't posted here in a LONG time, but I have been lurking. After returning from my Sabbatical abroad, I came home to a number of issues and snags -- weird financial challenges due an oven that stopped suddenly working, part of our tree falling onto our neighbor's roof, an irresponsible tenant (a situation that is now heading to court), home repair, and refinancing our summer home. I also had a health scare which I'm happy to report turned out to be fine. All of this occurred while also coming back to a large amount of work that was waiting for me after sabbatical. I have been in retreat mode due to all the stress--which is what I tend to do. My retreat includes binging tons of shows (British crime dramas are admittedly a fave). The Purse Forum has also been a bright spot during some very stressful and somewhat difficult days; this thread sometimes reads like a collection of interesting travel essays!
> 
> @Katinahat, your vacations looked amazing (also, I LOVED my time traveling around Scotland). Love your new fun summer bags
> @Jereni, your Norway pics could feature in a travel blog. Simply gorgeous.
> @BowieFan1971 Can't wait to see your Italy trip photos!
> Did I miss someone's vaycay? Sorry if I did -- it is hard to remember what is posted on this thread as it moves so fast.
> 
> I have so enjoyed seeing everyone's collections, new bags, and new dresses (@cowgirlsboots, you continue to amaze me with your craftsmanship and creativity).
> 
> Also, I think I might be Ravenclaw. I am here for the satchels, the PS1s, the Alexas, the school bags. Also, I'm a professor, so....
> 
> The call to showcase our bags brought me back to life a bit. I have been selling, gifting, and inventorying a lot of my clothes, bags, and belongings in an effort to pare down. Aside from a Polene bag I bought in June while in Paris, I have not bought any bags in July or August. Perhaps it's our financial situation right now, but I have not felt any need to buy new bags, and I'm not motivated at all to buy anything designer right now. I have truly been enjoying what I have. Speaking of which, here are most of my A-F bags. These pics make for a long post (apologies) but supply full-on bag porn  for those interested.
> 
> First up, *Aspinal of London*. I have two regular-sized Mayfair bags in dark green and burgundy mixed leather. They are gorgeous, but I will likely sell one or both of them because I hardly EVER wear them. My worklife/everyday life is far more casual than these bags suggest.
> 
> View attachment 5602580
> 
> 
> Second, my *Arayla* bags. Arayla is a lesser known, contemporary brand based in Hawaii. Their leather is exquisite. @Katinahat, the tartan scarf is my grandmother's family clan scarf (Colquhoun).
> 
> View attachment 5602581
> 
> 
> Next up, starting the B category, are my *Balenciaga* bags: City, First, Day and two makeup clutches. I have been wearing my Balenciaga Black First bag a lot lately. I truly missed being away from it while on sabbatical.
> 
> View attachment 5602582
> 
> 
> My *Bottega Veneta* collection: Two Nodinis and a zip wallet I have been using nonstop. I took the berry colored Nodoni with me on sabbatical to use as an everyday bag.
> 
> View attachment 5602585
> 
> 
> My C and D bags are fewer: I have a vintage *Coach* legacy bag, a *DeMellier* of London mini Venice bag, and a *Dior* Promenade crossbody in metallic fabric/calf. I wore the Dior bag while in Paris. It is a beautifully made bag and made me feel fancy while wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5602586
> 
> 
> And, finally, my F bags. I'm rather in love with *Salvatore Ferragamo* bags. The quality and craftsmanship blows me away, and they are so classic and functional. I just recently started using my SF Sofia bag and wondered why I had ever stopped wearing it. I brought the Boxyz bag with me on sabbatical and received many compliments on it. It is a terrific travel bag because it is virtually impervious to pickpocketing, The bag is rigid with an excellent front clasp that you can lock, like a little treasure chest.
> 
> View attachment 5602592



Your collection is divine! Such gorgeous bags!


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> I am woefully behind, but trying to catch up!
> To participate in this week’s A - G showcase :
> Dior - two Be Dior (navy and fuchsia), and one Lady
> View attachment 5601959
> 
> Ferragammo - Studio (red), a Studio tote, and Trifolio (yellow)
> View attachment 5601960
> 
> Gucci
> View attachment 5601957
> 
> Goyard Sac Rouette
> View attachment 5601958


Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful collection! Beautiful bags.


Cookiefiend said:


> I didn’t until I found this thread in 2017… I used to be a serial buyer then donater, never understanding what I didn’t like about a bag. I’d fall in love, wear it a while, then start to feel vaguely annoyed by the bag (poor things), and off they’d go.
> After finding this thread, I started to really learn what I want in a purse. I need structure, a top handle (shoulder strap is great too, but it must have a top handle), smooth leather, and be the right size - not too small (I’m not playing Tetris) and not too big.
> I have a few that fall outside those nessessities, and I still make mistakes, but much fewer now.
> 
> (I almost fell for a gorgeous Gucci with FANTASTIC leather while in Miami, but Mr. Cookie talked me down by asking if I wanted that or did I want to see if Ferragamo had the Trifolio he knows I *really* want.)


Well done on finding out what you really want. It’s a great thread for that!


cowgirlsboots said:


> August stats
> 
> August definetely wasn´t a no buy month! I think I splurged a lot...
> 
> 
> 2 bags in: two Mitzah bags, another non designer purchase still in DHL limbo... will be counted for September.
> 
> View attachment 5602024
> View attachment 5602025
> 
> 0 bags out
> 
> 1 slgs in: Trailer Trash medium wallet
> 
> View attachment 5602026
> 
> 
> 1 slgs out: LV red vernis 4 key holder gifted to my younger DD for inspiration to stick to the apprenticeship she just started and was struggling with. I told her the key holder was 1) not perfect, 2) not 100% her style, but 3) hers and 4) a great item which 5) she will be able to replace with something that´s the perfect fit once she has finished her apprenticeship...
> 
> View attachment 5602029
> 
> 
> My most worn bag in August still was the Dior Flight bag I bought in June.


Great stats and pics to go with.


dcooney4 said:


> I decided to try a purple bag . So had this made but instead of the standard brown straps, I had them make black.
> 
> View attachment 5602048


It’s stunning - I love the two tones of leather together.


whateve said:


> I read all the books and enjoyed them immensely. I don't think I've made it through one movie. IMO, like most books, so much is lost when making a movie. They have to simplify to fit it in the time slot and you miss many of the unique things that made the books so enjoyable.


I read them all too. I queued up to get the copies as they were published laterly too. I can use researching children’s interests as an excuse!


Jereni said:


> Ah yes, I did have an Aspinal haul - bought a sh*t ton of SLGs at once. Very happy with most of them, the pouches have been perfect for travel.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh nice! Love the deep shade of purple.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


I thought so! Those SLGs were beautiful!


Cordeliere said:


> You are so right.  I was confused about who made the complimentary post.  Fried brain plus a nightcap.   We are all lucky women to have good husbands.  You don't talk about yours very much.   And thank you for the kind words about mine.   I shared them and it DH sooo happy.


Indeed, never take a good man for granted. I’ve experienced both extremes and know I’m extremely lucky now.


Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I read them too, and enjoyed them. We have two pet doors (one in the door between the house and the garage and one on the exterior service door), the one in the house has a “9 3/4” sign above it. It still gives me the giggles.
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️❤
> And I love your new purple bag!
> 
> Thank you Cordeliere!


I’ve seen the actual sign and the train in the Railway museum in York!


BowieFan1971 said:


> I think so and feel that way every day. Only took me 30 years of dating to find him and for us to be ready for each other…I am not a particularly patient person but waiting was so worth it!


I’m so glad for you.


lill_canele said:


> I’ve realized I’ve already posted quite a bit of my A - F items on this thread (BV bag, Chanel bag, Celine bag).
> I have a Fendigraphy poncho and tights. My Fendi shorts are new but quite plain, nothing special about them.
> Have a Dior oblique accordion wallet. Fulfilled my want for that bit of monogram.
> Oh yea, I have a pair of very comfy lambskin wedges from Chloe
> 
> I do like quite a bit of Burberry RTW.
> 
> Here’s my favorite piece, a gift from my husband. Bought it right after we saw the show!
> 
> View attachment 5602489
> 
> View attachment 5602487


You are so blessed and look beautiful!


Kimbashop said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I haven't posted here in a LONG time, but I have been lurking. After returning from my Sabbatical abroad, I came home to a number of issues and snags -- weird financial challenges due an oven that stopped suddenly working, part of our tree falling onto our neighbor's roof, an irresponsible tenant (a situation that is now heading to court), home repair, and refinancing our summer home. I also had a health scare which I'm happy to report turned out to be fine. All of this occurred while also coming back to a large amount of work that was waiting for me after sabbatical. I have been in retreat mode due to all the stress--which is what I tend to do. My retreat includes binging tons of shows (British crime dramas are admittedly a fave). The Purse Forum has also been a bright spot during some very stressful and somewhat difficult days; this thread sometimes reads like a collection of interesting travel essays!
> 
> @Katinahat, your vacations looked amazing (also, I LOVED my time traveling around Scotland). Love your new fun summer bags
> @Jereni, your Norway pics could feature in a travel blog. Simply gorgeous.
> @BowieFan1971 Can't wait to see your Italy trip photos!
> Did I miss someone's vaycay? Sorry if I did -- it is hard to remember what is posted on this thread as it moves so fast.
> 
> I have so enjoyed seeing everyone's collections, new bags, and new dresses (@cowgirlsboots, you continue to amaze me with your craftsmanship and creativity).
> 
> Also, I think I might be Ravenclaw. I am here for the satchels, the PS1s, the Alexas, the school bags. Also, I'm a professor, so....
> 
> The call to showcase our bags brought me back to life a bit. I have been selling, gifting, and inventorying a lot of my clothes, bags, and belongings in an effort to pare down. Aside from a Polene bag I bought in June while in Paris, I have not bought any bags in July or August. Perhaps it's our financial situation right now, but I have not felt any need to buy new bags, and I'm not motivated at all to buy anything designer right now. I have truly been enjoying what I have. Speaking of which, here are most of my A-F bags. These pics make for a long post (apologies) but supply full-on bag porn  for those interested.
> 
> First up, *Aspinal of London*. I have two regular-sized Mayfair bags in dark green and burgundy mixed leather. They are gorgeous, but I will likely sell one or both of them because I hardly EVER wear them. My worklife/everyday life is far more casual than these bags suggest.
> 
> View attachment 5602580
> 
> 
> Second, my *Arayla* bags. Arayla is a lesser known, contemporary brand based in Hawaii. Their leather is exquisite. @Katinahat, the tartan scarf is my grandmother's family clan scarf (Colquhoun).
> 
> View attachment 5602581
> 
> 
> Next up, starting the B category, are my *Balenciaga* bags: City, First, Day and two makeup clutches. I have been wearing my Balenciaga Black First bag a lot lately. I truly missed being away from it while on sabbatical.
> 
> View attachment 5602582
> 
> 
> My *Bottega Veneta* collection: Two Nodinis and a zip wallet I have been using nonstop. I took the berry colored Nodoni with me on sabbatical to use as an everyday bag.
> 
> View attachment 5602585
> 
> 
> My C and D bags are fewer: I have a vintage *Coach* legacy bag, a *DeMellier* of London mini Venice bag, and a *Dior* Promenade crossbody in metallic fabric/calf. I wore the Dior bag while in Paris. It is a beautifully made bag and made me feel fancy while wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5602586
> 
> 
> And, finally, my F bags. I'm rather in love with *Salvatore Ferragamo* bags. The quality and craftsmanship blows me away, and they are so classic and functional. I just recently started using my SF Sofia bag and wondered why I had ever stopped wearing it. I brought the Boxyz bag with me on sabbatical and received many compliments on it. It is a terrific travel bag because it is virtually impervious to pickpocketing, The bag is rigid with an excellent front clasp that you can lock, like a little treasure chest.
> 
> View attachment 5602592


So lovely to see you back. Very glad your enjoyed your travels.

Your bag collection is incredible and your brand descriptions so helpful. I’m so in love with so many of them I just don’t know which to highlight. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> So lovely to see you back. Very glad your enjoyed your travels.
> 
> Your bag collection is incredible and your brand descriptions so helpful. I’m so in love with so many of them I just don’t know which to highlight. Thanks for sharing!



Thank you! It’s nice to be back. It’s been fun viewing everyone’s collections. 



JenJBS said:


> Your collection is divine! Such gorgeous bags!



Thank you! I am feeling pretty happy about them right now.


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> Your collection is divine! Such gorgeous bags!


+1


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> I like your thoughts!
> 
> Black was my original choice for that reason but brown just jumped into my basket too. I love loafers too but my flat feet don’t!
> 
> Isn’t she just!
> 
> Oh me too - you should have seen my “pudding bowl” hair cut.
> 
> I’m liking this opinion!
> 
> And this!
> 
> You are all so convcing!
> 
> I had to look them up. I think I do too! Do I?
> 
> Clearly you like a well made shoe. Now I’ve searched more on the internet. I was confused by brogues but are these work brogues are Oxfords? They have the required lacing style. Not brown but patent with mock white snake skin and gold.
> View attachment 5602599
> 
> 
> My new trainers are by a German company called Gabor. They make very comfortable shoes and boots with good support if not actually orthopedic. I have several pairs of simple ballet wedge pumps and heels by them plus  both ankle and full length boots. I do like trainers and would normally get a trendy sports brand but the Gabor ones are just more supportive for a fashion trainer - my running ones are a different story as I get them fitted. I spent part of yesterday evening looking up whether wearing Gabor trainers made me old and frumpy on the internet. I’m not sure why I care. DD1 says they are not much different to her Stan Smiths and she’d totally wear them!
> 
> I’m still thinking but will probably keep both pairs - they work for the balance between fashion and comfort in my view despite not being a trendy make!


While many around me have gone orthopedic, I have no,t and have not even thought about it.   Reading your post, I remember thinking recently that my Cole Hahn loafers just don't have enough padding.   I really should look at shoes with thicker soles.   Thanks for the mention of Gabor.  I love being exposed to brands that are unfamiliar to me.


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> While many around me have gone orthopedic, I have no,t and have not even thought about it.   Reading your post, I remember thinking recently that my Cole Hahn loafers just don't have enough padding.   I really should look at shoes with thicker soles.   Thanks for the mention of Gabor.  I love being exposed to brands that are unfamiliar to me.


I highly recommend a podiatrist doing gait analysis and making orthotics too. Mine are a slimline 3/4 length that fit easily into most shoes. I run with them and wear them in evening shoes! I get far fewer injuries than I did before when I ran without them.

I’m not sure if Gabor is sold in the US but they certainly pride themselves on padding, cushioning and comfort.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> I would have been humiliated having to wear ugly brown oxfords in elementary school.  My shy self would have assumed everyone was judging me.  How did you do with it?


My mum was frugal and practical and would only buy me ugly brown boy´s shoes, sandals, boots in elementary school. They were sturdy and lasted! I always hated them! The other girls had lovely colourful shoes and of course they made fun of me. I was the ugly kid anyway- a bit overweight, awful boy haircut, thick glasses and not necessarily dressed fashionably. I had a few friends and learned to live with the rest mocking and teasing me.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I haven't posted here in a LONG time, but I have been lurking. After returning from my Sabbatical abroad, I came home to a number of issues and snags -- weird financial challenges due an oven that stopped suddenly working, part of our tree falling onto our neighbor's roof, an irresponsible tenant (a situation that is now heading to court), home repair, and refinancing our summer home. I also had a health scare which I'm happy to report turned out to be fine. All of this occurred while also coming back to a large amount of work that was waiting for me after sabbatical. I have been in retreat mode due to all the stress--which is what I tend to do. My retreat includes binging tons of shows (British crime dramas are admittedly a fave). The Purse Forum has also been a bright spot during some very stressful and somewhat difficult days; this thread sometimes reads like a collection of interesting travel essays!
> 
> @Katinahat, your vacations looked amazing (also, I LOVED my time traveling around Scotland). Love your new fun summer bags
> @Jereni, your Norway pics could feature in a travel blog. Simply gorgeous.
> @BowieFan1971 Can't wait to see your Italy trip photos!
> Did I miss someone's vaycay? Sorry if I did -- it is hard to remember what is posted on this thread as it moves so fast.
> 
> I have so enjoyed seeing everyone's collections, new bags, and new dresses (@cowgirlsboots, you continue to amaze me with your craftsmanship and creativity).
> 
> Also, I think I might be Ravenclaw. I am here for the satchels, the PS1s, the Alexas, the school bags. Also, I'm a professor, so....
> 
> The call to showcase our bags brought me back to life a bit. I have been selling, gifting, and inventorying a lot of my clothes, bags, and belongings in an effort to pare down. Aside from a Polene bag I bought in June while in Paris, I have not bought any bags in July or August. Perhaps it's our financial situation right now, but I have not felt any need to buy new bags, and I'm not motivated at all to buy anything designer right now. I have truly been enjoying what I have. Speaking of which, here are most of my A-F bags. These pics make for a long post (apologies) but supply full-on bag porn  for those interested.
> 
> First up, *Aspinal of London*. I have two regular-sized Mayfair bags in dark green and burgundy mixed leather. They are gorgeous, but I will likely sell one or both of them because I hardly EVER wear them. My worklife/everyday life is far more casual than these bags suggest.
> 
> View attachment 5602580
> 
> 
> Second, my *Arayla* bags. Arayla is a lesser known, contemporary brand based in Hawaii. Their leather is exquisite. @Katinahat, the tartan scarf is my grandmother's family clan scarf (Colquhoun).
> 
> View attachment 5602581
> 
> 
> Next up, starting the B category, are my *Balenciaga* bags: City, First, Day and two makeup clutches. I have been wearing my Balenciaga Black First bag a lot lately. I truly missed being away from it while on sabbatical.
> 
> View attachment 5602582
> 
> 
> My *Bottega Veneta* collection: Two Nodinis and a zip wallet I have been using nonstop. I took the berry colored Nodoni with me on sabbatical to use as an everyday bag.
> 
> View attachment 5602585
> 
> 
> My C and D bags are fewer: I have a vintage *Coach* legacy bag, a *DeMellier* of London mini Venice bag, and a *Dior* Promenade crossbody in metallic fabric/calf. I wore the Dior bag while in Paris. It is a beautifully made bag and made me feel fancy while wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5602586
> 
> 
> And, finally, my F bags. I'm rather in love with *Salvatore Ferragamo* bags. The quality and craftsmanship blows me away, and they are so classic and functional. I just recently started using my SF Sofia bag and wondered why I had ever stopped wearing it. I brought the Boxyz bag with me on sabbatical and received many compliments on it. It is a terrific travel bag because it is virtually impervious to pickpocketing, The bag is rigid with an excellent front clasp that you can lock, like a little treasure chest.
> 
> View attachment 5602592


It´s lovely you are back! Onwards and upwards! 
I admire your not lusting for luxury when the financial situation gets tricky. I tend to feel the urgent need to treat myself once this happens- all the money is going for the ever more expensive groceries, fuel, taxes...  

Thank you for the eye candy! I enjoyed it so much! 

And thank you so much for the lovely compliment!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I like your thoughts!
> 
> Black was my original choice for that reason but brown just jumped into my basket too. I love loafers too but my flat feet don’t!
> 
> Isn’t she just!
> 
> Oh me too - you should have seen my “pudding bowl” hair cut.
> 
> I’m liking this opinion!
> 
> And this!
> 
> You are all so convcing!
> 
> I had to look them up. I think I do too! Do I?
> 
> Clearly you like a well made shoe. Now I’ve searched more on the internet. I was confused by brogues but are these work brogues are Oxfords? They have the required lacing style. Not brown but patent with mock white snake skin and gold.
> View attachment 5602599
> 
> 
> My new trainers are by a German company called Gabor. They make very comfortable shoes and boots with good support if not actually orthopedic. I have several pairs of simple ballet wedge pumps and heels by them plus  both ankle and full length boots. I do like trainers and would normally get a trendy sports brand but the Gabor ones are just more supportive for a fashion trainer - my running ones are a different story as I get them fitted. I spent part of yesterday evening looking up whether wearing Gabor trainers made me old and frumpy on the internet. I’m not sure why I care. DD1 says they are not much different to her Stan Smiths and she’d totally wear them!
> 
> I’m still thinking but will probably keep both pairs - they work for the balance between fashion and comfort in my view despite not being a trendy make!


Gabor is a solid brand with a tradition of quality products. Their products might not be high fashion, but they definetely are not frumpy and not orthopedic. Well made, good materials, good fit!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I haven't posted here in a LONG time, but I have been lurking. After returning from my Sabbatical abroad, I came home to a number of issues and snags -- weird financial challenges due an oven that stopped suddenly working, part of our tree falling onto our neighbor's roof, an irresponsible tenant (a situation that is now heading to court), home repair, and refinancing our summer home. I also had a health scare which I'm happy to report turned out to be fine. All of this occurred while also coming back to a large amount of work that was waiting for me after sabbatical. I have been in retreat mode due to all the stress--which is what I tend to do. My retreat includes binging tons of shows (British crime dramas are admittedly a fave). The Purse Forum has also been a bright spot during some very stressful and somewhat difficult days; this thread sometimes reads like a collection of interesting travel essays!
> 
> @Katinahat, your vacations looked amazing (also, I LOVED my time traveling around Scotland). Love your new fun summer bags
> @Jereni, your Norway pics could feature in a travel blog. Simply gorgeous.
> @BowieFan1971 Can't wait to see your Italy trip photos!
> Did I miss someone's vaycay? Sorry if I did -- it is hard to remember what is posted on this thread as it moves so fast.
> 
> I have so enjoyed seeing everyone's collections, new bags, and new dresses (@cowgirlsboots, you continue to amaze me with your craftsmanship and creativity).
> 
> Also, I think I might be Ravenclaw. I am here for the satchels, the PS1s, the Alexas, the school bags. Also, I'm a professor, so....
> 
> The call to showcase our bags brought me back to life a bit. I have been selling, gifting, and inventorying a lot of my clothes, bags, and belongings in an effort to pare down. Aside from a Polene bag I bought in June while in Paris, I have not bought any bags in July or August. Perhaps it's our financial situation right now, but I have not felt any need to buy new bags, and I'm not motivated at all to buy anything designer right now. I have truly been enjoying what I have. Speaking of which, here are most of my A-F bags. These pics make for a long post (apologies) but supply full-on bag porn  for those interested.
> 
> First up, *Aspinal of London*. I have two regular-sized Mayfair bags in dark green and burgundy mixed leather. They are gorgeous, but I will likely sell one or both of them because I hardly EVER wear them. My worklife/everyday life is far more casual than these bags suggest.
> 
> View attachment 5602580
> 
> 
> Second, my *Arayla* bags. Arayla is a lesser known, contemporary brand based in Hawaii. Their leather is exquisite. @Katinahat, the tartan scarf is my grandmother's family clan scarf (Colquhoun).
> 
> View attachment 5602581
> 
> 
> Next up, starting the B category, are my *Balenciaga* bags: City, First, Day and two makeup clutches. I have been wearing my Balenciaga Black First bag a lot lately. I truly missed being away from it while on sabbatical.
> 
> View attachment 5602582
> 
> 
> My *Bottega Veneta* collection: Two Nodinis and a zip wallet I have been using nonstop. I took the berry colored Nodoni with me on sabbatical to use as an everyday bag.
> 
> View attachment 5602585
> 
> 
> My C and D bags are fewer: I have a vintage *Coach* legacy bag, a *DeMellier* of London mini Venice bag, and a *Dior* Promenade crossbody in metallic fabric/calf. I wore the Dior bag while in Paris. It is a beautifully made bag and made me feel fancy while wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5602586
> 
> 
> And, finally, my F bags. I'm rather in love with *Salvatore Ferragamo* bags. The quality and craftsmanship blows me away, and they are so classic and functional. I just recently started using my SF Sofia bag and wondered why I had ever stopped wearing it. I brought the Boxyz bag with me on sabbatical and received many compliments on it. It is a terrific travel bag because it is virtually impervious to pickpocketing, The bag is rigid with an excellent front clasp that you can lock, like a little treasure chest.
> 
> View attachment 5602592


Welcome back! Love your Aspinals and Ferragamos.


----------



## baghabitz34

Kimbashop said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I haven't posted here in a LONG time, but I have been lurking. After returning from my Sabbatical abroad, I came home to a number of issues and snags -- weird financial challenges due an oven that stopped suddenly working, part of our tree falling onto our neighbor's roof, an irresponsible tenant (a situation that is now heading to court), home repair, and refinancing our summer home. I also had a health scare which I'm happy to report turned out to be fine. All of this occurred while also coming back to a large amount of work that was waiting for me after sabbatical. I have been in retreat mode due to all the stress--which is what I tend to do. My retreat includes binging tons of shows (British crime dramas are admittedly a fave). The Purse Forum has also been a bright spot during some very stressful and somewhat difficult days; this thread sometimes reads like a collection of interesting travel essays!
> 
> @Katinahat, your vacations looked amazing (also, I LOVED my time traveling around Scotland). Love your new fun summer bags
> @Jereni, your Norway pics could feature in a travel blog. Simply gorgeous.
> @BowieFan1971 Can't wait to see your Italy trip photos!
> Did I miss someone's vaycay? Sorry if I did -- it is hard to remember what is posted on this thread as it moves so fast.
> 
> I have so enjoyed seeing everyone's collections, new bags, and new dresses (@cowgirlsboots, you continue to amaze me with your craftsmanship and creativity).
> 
> Also, I think I might be Ravenclaw. I am here for the satchels, the PS1s, the Alexas, the school bags. Also, I'm a professor, so....
> 
> The call to showcase our bags brought me back to life a bit. I have been selling, gifting, and inventorying a lot of my clothes, bags, and belongings in an effort to pare down. Aside from a Polene bag I bought in June while in Paris, I have not bought any bags in July or August. Perhaps it's our financial situation right now, but I have not felt any need to buy new bags, and I'm not motivated at all to buy anything designer right now. I have truly been enjoying what I have. Speaking of which, here are most of my A-F bags. These pics make for a long post (apologies) but supply full-on bag porn  for those interested.
> 
> First up, *Aspinal of London*. I have two regular-sized Mayfair bags in dark green and burgundy mixed leather. They are gorgeous, but I will likely sell one or both of them because I hardly EVER wear them. My worklife/everyday life is far more casual than these bags suggest.
> 
> View attachment 5602580
> 
> 
> Second, my *Arayla* bags. Arayla is a lesser known, contemporary brand based in Hawaii. Their leather is exquisite. @Katinahat, the tartan scarf is my grandmother's family clan scarf (Colquhoun).
> 
> View attachment 5602581
> 
> 
> Next up, starting the B category, are my *Balenciaga* bags: City, First, Day and two makeup clutches. I have been wearing my Balenciaga Black First bag a lot lately. I truly missed being away from it while on sabbatical.
> 
> View attachment 5602582
> 
> 
> My *Bottega Veneta* collection: Two Nodinis and a zip wallet I have been using nonstop. I took the berry colored Nodoni with me on sabbatical to use as an everyday bag.
> 
> View attachment 5602585
> 
> 
> My C and D bags are fewer: I have a vintage *Coach* legacy bag, a *DeMellier* of London mini Venice bag, and a *Dior* Promenade crossbody in metallic fabric/calf. I wore the Dior bag while in Paris. It is a beautifully made bag and made me feel fancy while wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5602586
> 
> 
> And, finally, my F bags. I'm rather in love with *Salvatore Ferragamo* bags. The quality and craftsmanship blows me away, and they are so classic and functional. I just recently started using my SF Sofia bag and wondered why I had ever stopped wearing it. I brought the Boxyz bag with me on sabbatical and received many compliments on it. It is a terrific travel bag because it is virtually impervious to pickpocketing, The bag is rigid with an excellent front clasp that you can lock, like a little treasure chest.
> 
> View attachment 5602592


Welcome back!

Your A-F collection is beautiful!


----------



## baghabitz34

First F: Fleuron


These are the brand‘s Swann bag. The brown one is medium size & in the smooth vegetable tanned leather. The larger one is taupe in their pebbled leather. I first heard of them through tPF. The leather is fantastic & the price point is reasonable. Can’t think of anything negative to say. Will definitely order another…and another.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> First F: Fleuron
> View attachment 5602886
> 
> These are the brand‘s Swann bag. The brown one is medium size & in the smooth vegetable tanned leather. The larger one is taupe in their pebbled leather. I first heard of them through tPF. The leather is fantastic & the price point is reasonable. Can’t think of anything negative to say. Will definitely order another…and another.


Love these bags!


----------



## baghabitz34

Second F: Fendi



Top pic: 3jours in sienna with contrast glazing. Bottom pic, left side: medium size Sunshine Shopper tote in grey. The reason why I loved & bought the 3jours - the color - is also the same reason I struggle to use it. Was going to sell, but decided to try this fall/winter to pair it better with outfits.
I love market totes & the Fendi is right up my alley. I just wish it had feet & an interior pocket or two.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I forget who was looking for a light green bag, but this one is a really pretty color.









						Medium Swann • Vert Amande
					

Doux et poétique, le Vert Amande vient parfaire votre tenue de tous les jours ou souligner un look plus formel. Son volume tout en hauteur est le compagnon parfait pour emporter vos essentiels, un bon livre et vos lunettes de soleil.   Confectionné à la main dans notre atelier en Italie dans un...




					fleuron.paris


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> Second F: Fendi
> View attachment 5602887
> View attachment 5602888
> 
> Top pic: 3jours in sienna with contrast glazing. Bottom pic, left side: medium size Sunshine Shopper tote in grey. The reason why I loved & bought the 3jours - the color - is also the same reason I struggle to use it. Was going to sell, but decided to try this fall/winter to pair it better with outfits.
> I love market totes & the Fendi is right up my alley. I just wish it had feet & an interior pocket or two.


I can see how the 3jours color could be challenging if you tried to back it up with similar colors.   Against something dissimilar, it would be the star of the show with a lot of wow.   I imagine it against dark taupe or gray. That would be a mega wow for me.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Gabor is a solid brand with a tradition of quality products. Their products might not be high fashion, but they definetely are not frumpy and not orthopedic. Well made, good materials, good fit!


Thanks for the reassurance @cowgirlsboots . I really trust your knowledge! I think they are a German brand aren’t they? They have become very popular in the U.K. and are synonymous with quality as you say. That why they have long been my go to for smarter leather shoes for work. I was just unsure about moving to them for trainers (but I’m definitely going to keep both pairs to add to my white pair now). I’d long been a converse fan and had them in 5 colours. I’d love to keep wearing them but they are sadly too flat for me too as are Vans and Addidas.

I was that teased kid at school too. Skinny not overweight but remarkably average (undiagnosed dyslexia!) in a high achievers private girls school on an assisted place because of my father’s occupation, I stood out. I was called a charity case. I fought back which didn’t help. Those girls didn’t like it when I responded by telling them they were charity cases too as their dads couldn’t afford their own cars. Their job perk being a company car where my dad’s was reduced fees for his children. We wore uniform too, a pinafore which could get two of me inside it, with brown buckled shoes for indoor wear and heavy black lace ups for outdoors. In older years we wore skirts instead.

Eventually in 6th form (last two years) we wore our own clothes to prepare us for work. I hated that. Then it was a terrible fashion show with girls dressed up in different expensive clothes every day where I repeated regularly. I had an evening job and had to buy my own if I wanted something beyond the circle pattern skirts my mum made me (which were lovely but I was teased about). I was so pleased to move school for my last year to escape them and be back in uniform instead.  The boys school took girls and I was able to go there. It was so much less *****y!

The choice to wear trainers casually took me several years after leaving school. My mum believed trainers were slovenly and showed total lack of class unless for sport. At that stage, although I was regularly on the receiving end, I hadn’t worked out that her strong views were often inappropriate, highly prejudiced and based on nothing other than ill informed opinions she shouldn’t voice. You trust those around you as a child to be truthful and right. I couldn’t work out why so many students wore trainers at university but as I began to take more interest in fashion and moved out of my slight goth/Indy (think long skirts, leggings, dark cheese cloth shirts and crochet crop tops) stage where I wore DM boots all year round I bought Converse and Ellesse trainers to wear with lowrise bootcut jeans  - it was the 90s afterall! Once I could afford it, I’ve always liked to have them several colour options.
Pink (there’s a surprise), black and white being staples.

Even my mother now accepts that a pair of white converse looks lovely with a summery skirt or dress and she has just bought Gabor trainers too, albeit very different from the style I picked.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> I think brogues are fancy Oxfords/Derbies
> 
> if I remember rightly the plainer the shoe the more fitting it is for evening.
> 
> Brown for country, black for town. They all got a lot more fancy in the jazz age


I think you have it spot on as always! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Second F: Fendi
> View attachment 5602887
> View attachment 5602888
> 
> Top pic: 3jours in sienna with contrast glazing. Bottom pic, left side: medium size Sunshine Shopper tote in grey. The reason why I loved & bought the 3jours - the color - is also the same reason I struggle to use it. Was going to sell, but decided to try this fall/winter to pair it better with outfits.
> I love market totes & the Fendi is right up my alley. I just wish it had feet & an interior pocket or two.


Love your bags! It’s so interesting that  colour is problematic for you. I keep looking at red toned bags as I don’t have one (really don’t need one either!). Longchamp have a Brioche and several other bags that colour. I’m tempted but think it’s more wine/burgundy I’m looking for to go with that colour of autumn/winter clothing I enjoy wearing. Is the colour of your bag better with neutrals? 


BowieFan1971 said:


> I forget who was looking for a light green bag, but this one is a really pretty color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Swann • Vert Amande
> 
> 
> Doux et poétique, le Vert Amande vient parfaire votre tenue de tous les jours ou souligner un look plus formel. Son volume tout en hauteur est le compagnon parfait pour emporter vos essentiels, un bon livre et vos lunettes de soleil.   Confectionné à la main dans notre atelier en Italie dans un...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fleuron.paris


What a lovely bag to recommend.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> I can see how the 3jours color could be challenging if you tried to back it up with similar colors.   Against something dissimilar, it would be the star of the show with a lot of wow.   I imagine it against dark taupe or gray. That would be a mega wow for me.


Thanks, I hadn’t thought of that. 
I always pair it with beige or light/medium blue.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> I forget who was looking for a light green bag, but this one is a really pretty color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Swann • Vert Amande
> 
> 
> Doux et poétique, le Vert Amande vient parfaire votre tenue de tous les jours ou souligner un look plus formel. Son volume tout en hauteur est le compagnon parfait pour emporter vos essentiels, un bon livre et vos lunettes de soleil.   Confectionné à la main dans notre atelier en Italie dans un...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fleuron.paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602893


One of the ladies in the Fleuron thread purchased this bag. It’s a little darker in real life.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Love your bags! It’s so interesting that  colour is problematic for you. I keep looking at red toned bags as I don’t have one (really don’t need one either!). Longchamp have a Brioche and several other bags that colour. I’m tempted but think it’s more wine/burgundy I’m looking for to go with that colour of autumn/winter clothing I enjoy wearing. Is the colour of your bag better with neutrals?


I do better with wine/burgundy/bordeaux as well 

Yes, I usually wear the bag with neutrals like beige or light/medium blue.


----------



## baghabitz34

Saved my favorite f for last: Ferragamo.





Really got into Ferragamo in 2020. My first purchase was the black quilted wallet. I’ve used it a ton over the last 2 years & it shows very little wear. It’s quickly become my favorite luxury brand. I think Hermès does the best colors, but Ferragamo does the best prints.
Top left: floral Travel tote. Top right: Vara Bow woven top- handle
Bottom left: Butterfly Studio & Gancini tote in Nebbiolo. Bottom right: miscellaneous SLGs.


----------



## More bags

Thanks for the Delvaux Tempete love. @dcooney4 , @papertiger, @880, @Katinahat (on the Celine, too) and others

@cowgirlsboots congratulations on your new Mitzahs! Cool De Manta clutch

@papertiger gorgeous A-F bags. I especially love the idea to highlight one from each brand. Beautiful pictures, I especially noticed your Delvaux black Hanalore Clutch, it’s stunning!

@BowieFan1971 beautiful bags. It’s great how you identified a pattern with the bag shapes you enjoy carrying.

@whateve I like your purple Fossil bag, a great pop of colour! Great end of month stats, too.

@Cordeliere congratulations on your Chanel Boy Bag, what a perfect find. I love your storytelling too, definitely meant to beyours and a wonderful DH, too!


----------



## More bags

@baghabitz34 great Brahmin, Chanels, and Coaches

@JVSXOXO lovely Coach bags, your Cassie is a knockout.

@Katinahat beautiful Coach bags, the Tea Roses always catch my eye. Great end of month stats, too!

@JenJBS wonderful brand descriptions - great leather quality, colourful and high quality/craftsmanship pop out at me.

@DME gorgeous Dior photo, your Diorama is stunning and I like those sandals!


----------



## More bags

@vintageleather amazing writing and bag example pics per Hogwarts house

@Jereni great trapezoid/top handle bags and end of month stats. I still adore your Valextra oyster mini Iside! Love both your Hogwarts bag pics

@dcooney4 your August stats are perfectly balanced!

@papertiger I love your Rouge H Bolide, congratulations on your August stats.

@880 amazing modelling pics, as always. I love your Bottega metallic hobo and dress pic.

@lill_canele great August stats and fabulous Triomphe.

@Katinahat another vote for both Tan and Black, there’s a place for both colour of trainers. Lovely choices!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> @vintageleather amazing writing and bag example pics per Hogwarts house
> 
> @Jereni great trapezoid/top handle bags and end of month stats. I still adore your Valextra oyster mini Iside! Love both your Hogwarts bag pics
> 
> @dcooney4 your August stats are perfectly balanced!
> 
> @papertiger I love your Rouge H Bolide, congratulations on your August stats.
> 
> @880 amazing modelling pics, as always. I love your Bottega metallic hobo and dress pic.
> 
> @lill_canele great August stats and fabulous Triomphe.
> 
> @Katinahat another vote for both Tan and Black, there’s a place for both colour of trainers. Lovely choices!


Thank you so much  @More bags ! 
@baghabitz34 , your ferragamo bags are gorgeous! Love the colors and patterns!


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> First F: Fleuron
> View attachment 5602886
> 
> These are the brand‘s Swann bag. The brown one is medium size & in the smooth vegetable tanned leather. The larger one is taupe in their pebbled leather. I first heard of them through tPF. The leather is fantastic & the price point is reasonable. Can’t think of anything negative to say. Will definitely order another…and another.



Love your Fleuron bags!  They are elegant and clean, an aesthetic I love.


----------



## More bags

@Cookiefiend be still my heart, look at all of your gorgeous bag pics, the Diors, Ferragamos, Gucci and Goyard, great mix and colours!

@Kimbashop great to have you back, sorry to hear about the financial and other stresses from coming home. Your bag pics are all amazing, your AoL Mayfairs make my heart flutter.

@baghabitz34 lovely F and G bags, your Fendi 3Jours is stunning and I love all your Ferragamos.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My package finally arrived. 
She is eating...





German Kuhn Fine Line vintage dupe of the well known item.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Finally getting around to sharing thoughts on brands A to F:
Bottega Veneta:  I own two Knot clutches -- a gold metallic one, and a chain knot in black.  It's very easy and tempting to collect these Knots because they are exquisitely made, little works of art.  I have to firmly resist wanting to collect several of these beauties.  My gold Knot holds less than the black chain one, but it works well for weddings or other such occasions.

Chanel:  Lambskin is my favorite, although I have come to appreciate caviar too.  Over the last year, the reissue has really grown on me.  I love the bijoux chain and the mademoiselle turnlock closure.   While I think I've reached purse peace with this brand, the reissue is tempting me.   I have so far managed to resist that temptation.  

Dior:  Pretty content with everything I have from this house. 

D&B:  Although their Florentine leather can be heavy, I still love my Dooney Florentine bags.  If you're a fan of brown and tan colors like I am, I have to say they have some very nice brown and tan choices in their Alto and Florentine lines.  

Ferragamo:  Love the understated elegance of their bags.  And I agree with @baghabitz34 that they have some of the best prints and patterns! 

I think I covered everything and did not miss any of the houses!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My summer getaway this year was a recent trip to the beach.  Took my Pochette Metis with me, as well as a big, no name tote bag to hold miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I knew I had forgotten something in my A to F list!  My Delvaux Tempete MM and Balenciaga Sharp Satchel!  Love the bags, and will post pics the next time I carry them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for the reassurance @cowgirlsboots . I really trust your knowledge! I think they are a German brand aren’t they? They have become very popular in the U.K. and are synonymous with quality as you say. That why they have long been my go to for smarter leather shoes for work. I was just unsure about moving to them for trainers (but I’m definitely going to keep both pairs to add to my white pair now). I’d long been a converse fan and had them in 5 colours. I’d love to keep wearing them but they are sadly too flat for me too as are Vans and Addidas.
> 
> I was that teased kid at school too. Skinny not overweight but remarkably average (undiagnosed dyslexia!) in a high achievers private girls school on an assisted place because of my father’s occupation, I stood out. I was called a charity case. I fought back which didn’t help. Those girls didn’t like it when I responded by telling them they were charity cases too as their dads couldn’t afford their own cars. Their job perk being a company car where my dad’s was reduced fees for his children. We wore uniform too, a pinafore which could get two of me inside it, with brown buckled shoes for indoor wear and heavy black lace ups for outdoors. In older years we wore skirts instead.
> 
> Eventually in 6th form (last two years) we wore our own clothes to prepare us for work. I hated that. Then it was a terrible fashion show with girls dressed up in different expensive clothes every day where I repeated regularly. I had an evening job and had to buy my own if I wanted something beyond the circle pattern skirts my mum made me (which were lovely but I was teased about). I was so pleased to move school for my last year to escape them and be back in uniform instead.  The boys school took girls and I was able to go there. It was so much less *****y!
> 
> The choice to wear trainers casually took me several years after leaving school. My mum believed trainers were slovenly and showed total lack of class unless for sport. At that stage, although I was regularly on the receiving end, I hadn’t worked out that her strong views were often inappropriate, highly prejudiced and based on nothing other than ill informed opinions she shouldn’t voice. You trust those around you as a child to be truthful and right. I couldn’t work out why so many students wore trainers at university but as I began to take more interest in fashion and moved out of my slight goth/Indy (think long skirts, leggings, dark cheese cloth shirts and crochet crop tops) stage where I wore DM boots all year round I bought Converse and Ellesse trainers to wear with lowrise bootcut jeans  - it was the 90s afterall! Once I could afford it, I’ve always liked to have them several colour options.
> Pink (there’s a surprise), black and white being staples.
> 
> Even my mother now accepts that a pair of white converse looks lovely with a summery skirt or dress and she has just bought Gabor trainers too, albeit very different from the style I picked.


Sending a big hug to you xx Thank God school is behind us! 

Have you ventured into Geox trainers yet? I have a pair I bought second hand in Paris when my feet were raw meat after a day in heels. They are heavenly comfortable and very good quality.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> I do better with wine/burgundy/bordeaux as well
> 
> Yes, I usually wear the bag with neutrals like beige or light/medium blue.


Interesting you find that too. It’s such a tempting shade! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Saved my favorite f for last: Ferragamo.
> View attachment 5603138
> View attachment 5603139
> View attachment 5603140
> View attachment 5603141
> 
> Really got into Ferragamo in 2020. My first purchase was the black quilted wallet. I’ve used it a ton over the last 2 years & it shows very little wear. It’s quickly become my favorite luxury brand. I think Hermès does the best colors, but Ferragamo does the best prints.
> Top left: floral Travel tote. Top right: Vara Bow woven top- handle
> Bottom left: Butterfly Studio & Gancini tote in Nebbiolo. Bottom right: miscellaneous SLGs.


Those prints are gorgeous! Thanks for educating me about this brand!


More bags said:


> @Katinahat beautiful Coach bags, the Tea Roses always catch my eye. Great end of month stats, too!





More bags said:


> @Katinahat another vote for both Tan and Black, there’s a place for both colour of trainers. Lovely choices!


Thank you @morebags ! I’m fairly sure I’ll be keeping both now thanks to all the votes for this. I must find somewhere to carry the Tea Rose Dinky! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> My package finally arrived.
> She is eating...
> 
> View attachment 5603273
> 
> 
> 
> German Kuhn Fine Line vintage dupe of the well known item.


It’s fabulous! I love it’s red cowgirl boot charm too. Congratulations on this purchase. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> My summer getaway this year was a recent trip to the beach.  Took my Pochette Metis with me, as well as a big, no name tote bag to hold miscellaneous stuff.
> View attachment 5603315


Oh my goodness, this is a beautiful bag in a great location shot! Thanks for sharing. Does it hold much? 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I knew I had forgotten something in my A to F list!  My Delvaux Tempete MM and Balenciaga Sharp Satchel!  Love the bags, and will post pics the next time I carry them.


Looking forward to seeing them! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Sending a big hug to you xx Thank God school is behind us!
> 
> Have you ventured into Geox trainers yet? I have a pair I bought second hand in Paris when my feet were raw meat after a day in heels. They are heavenly comfortable and very good quality.


No I haven’t but it’s a very good shout. They sell them in our John Lewis department store. Thanks!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Burgundy bags prompted by @baghabitz34  which I’m NOT buying but enjoying LOOKING at…










And this is that strange colour I mentioned. What is it?


And I totally love these!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Ah yes, I did have an Aspinal haul - bought a sh*t ton of SLGs at once. Very happy with most of them, the pouches have been perfect for travel.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh nice! Love the deep shade of purple.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I read them too, and enjoyed them. We have two pet doors (one in the door between the house and the garage and one on the exterior service door), the one in the house has a “9 3/4” sign above it. It still gives me the giggles.
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️❤
> And I love your new purple bag!
> 
> Thank you Cordeliere!


Lol Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

lill_canele said:


> I’ve realized I’ve already posted quite a bit of my A - F items on this thread (BV bag, Chanel bag, Celine bag).
> I have a Fendigraphy poncho and tights. My Fendi shorts are new but quite plain, nothing special about them.
> Have a Dior oblique accordion wallet. Fulfilled my want for that bit of monogram.
> Oh yea, I have a pair of very comfy lambskin wedges from Chloe
> 
> I do like quite a bit of Burberry RTW.
> 
> Here’s my favorite piece, a gift from my husband. Bought it right after we saw the show!
> 
> View attachment 5602489
> 
> View attachment 5602487


You look wonderful with it.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I haven't posted here in a LONG time, but I have been lurking. After returning from my Sabbatical abroad, I came home to a number of issues and snags -- weird financial challenges due an oven that stopped suddenly working, part of our tree falling onto our neighbor's roof, an irresponsible tenant (a situation that is now heading to court), home repair, and refinancing our summer home. I also had a health scare which I'm happy to report turned out to be fine. All of this occurred while also coming back to a large amount of work that was waiting for me after sabbatical. I have been in retreat mode due to all the stress--which is what I tend to do. My retreat includes binging tons of shows (British crime dramas are admittedly a fave). The Purse Forum has also been a bright spot during some very stressful and somewhat difficult days; this thread sometimes reads like a collection of interesting travel essays!
> 
> @Katinahat, your vacations looked amazing (also, I LOVED my time traveling around Scotland). Love your new fun summer bags
> @Jereni, your Norway pics could feature in a travel blog. Simply gorgeous.
> @BowieFan1971 Can't wait to see your Italy trip photos!
> Did I miss someone's vaycay? Sorry if I did -- it is hard to remember what is posted on this thread as it moves so fast.
> 
> I have so enjoyed seeing everyone's collections, new bags, and new dresses (@cowgirlsboots, you continue to amaze me with your craftsmanship and creativity).
> 
> Also, I think I might be Ravenclaw. I am here for the satchels, the PS1s, the Alexas, the school bags. Also, I'm a professor, so....
> 
> The call to showcase our bags brought me back to life a bit. I have been selling, gifting, and inventorying a lot of my clothes, bags, and belongings in an effort to pare down. Aside from a Polene bag I bought in June while in Paris, I have not bought any bags in July or August. Perhaps it's our financial situation right now, but I have not felt any need to buy new bags, and I'm not motivated at all to buy anything designer right now. I have truly been enjoying what I have. Speaking of which, here are most of my A-F bags. These pics make for a long post (apologies) but supply full-on bag porn  for those interested.
> 
> First up, *Aspinal of London*. I have two regular-sized Mayfair bags in dark green and burgundy mixed leather. They are gorgeous, but I will likely sell one or both of them because I hardly EVER wear them. My worklife/everyday life is far more casual than these bags suggest.
> 
> View attachment 5602580
> 
> 
> Second, my *Arayla* bags. Arayla is a lesser known, contemporary brand based in Hawaii. Their leather is exquisite. @Katinahat, the tartan scarf is my grandmother's family clan scarf (Colquhoun).
> 
> View attachment 5602581
> 
> 
> Next up, starting the B category, are my *Balenciaga* bags: City, First, Day and two makeup clutches. I have been wearing my Balenciaga Black First bag a lot lately. I truly missed being away from it while on sabbatical.
> 
> View attachment 5602582
> 
> 
> My *Bottega Veneta* collection: Two Nodinis and a zip wallet I have been using nonstop. I took the berry colored Nodoni with me on sabbatical to use as an everyday bag.
> 
> View attachment 5602585
> 
> 
> My C and D bags are fewer: I have a vintage *Coach* legacy bag, a *DeMellier* of London mini Venice bag, and a *Dior* Promenade crossbody in metallic fabric/calf. I wore the Dior bag while in Paris. It is a beautifully made bag and made me feel fancy while wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 5602586
> 
> 
> And, finally, my F bags. I'm rather in love with *Salvatore Ferragamo* bags. The quality and craftsmanship blows me away, and they are so classic and functional. I just recently started using my SF Sofia bag and wondered why I had ever stopped wearing it. I brought the Boxyz bag with me on sabbatical and received many compliments on it. It is a terrific travel bag because it is virtually impervious to pickpocketing, The bag is rigid with an excellent front clasp that you can lock, like a little treasure chest.
> 
> View attachment 5602592


Your collection is so pretty. I don’t remember some of these . It is fun to see them.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> It´s lovely you are back! Onwards and upwards!
> I admire your not lusting for luxury when the financial situation gets tricky. I tend to feel the urgent need to treat myself once this happens- all the money is going for the ever more expensive groceries, fuel, taxes...
> 
> Thank you for the eye candy! I enjoyed it so much!
> 
> And thank you so much for the lovely compliment!



Thank you!  I do know what you mean. We are financing so many things at the moment that bags have not occupied too much brain space lately. Oh, AND i just got the bill for DS1’s braces! It just keeps adding up 



BowieFan1971 said:


> Welcome back! Love your Aspinals and Ferragamos.



Thank you! They are lovely brands. You have also made some lovely bag purchases of late. 



baghabitz34 said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Your A-F collection is beautiful!



Thank you—and back at you. Your ferragamos are amazing. 



More bags said:


> @Kimbashop great to have you back, sorry to hear about the financial and other stresses from coming home. Your bag pics are all amazing, your AoL Mayfairs make my heart flutter.



Thank you— I appreciate that. Yes, the Aspinal bags are very pretty, and so well made. 



dcooney4 said:


> Your collection is so pretty. I don’t remember some of these . It is fun to see them.



Thank you— some of them were added during COVID, when I went a bit overboard buying bags! I’m trying to use all of them now that I have places  to go.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> Burgundy bags prompted by @baghabitz34  which I’m NOT buying but enjoying LOOKING at…
> 
> View attachment 5603472
> View attachment 5603473
> View attachment 5603474
> 
> View attachment 5603478
> View attachment 5603479
> View attachment 5603480
> View attachment 5603481
> 
> And this is that strange colour I mentioned. What is it?
> View attachment 5603484
> 
> And I totally love these!
> View attachment 5603475


The Polene Umi bag has been on my wishlist! And the burgundy is SO pretty IRL-a bit purple and brown.


----------



## Kimbashop

baghabitz34 said:


> First F: Fleuron
> View attachment 5602886
> 
> These are the brand‘s Swann bag. The brown one is medium size & in the smooth vegetable tanned leather. The larger one is taupe in their pebbled leather. I first heard of them through tPF. The leather is fantastic & the price point is reasonable. Can’t think of anything negative to say. Will definitely order another…and another.


What gorgeous bags! Simple, beautiful design. I’ve been listing after the Swann bag. How have you been finding them?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness, this is a beautiful bag in a great location shot! Thanks for sharing. Does it hold much?


Thank you!  My location shots typically tend to be a bit lopsided or wobbly but I think this one turned out okay.  This bag has a divider and compartments, and I typically prefer not to have any compartments.  That said, so many of my favorite bags have compartments that I have now learned to make the best of them.  It's a good, casual mid-sized bag, perfect for on-the-go, and can hold my essentials easily, and could probably accommodate more, but I do not like to pack my bags too tightly and prefer some roominess, so I just use it to carry my essentials.

Also, add me to the group that loves burgundy bags.  I like burgundy with both a reddish tone as well as a slightly plum/purple tone.


Katinahat said:


> Looking forward to seeing them!


Will do.  My Balenciaga is not the classic one, and I am going to quote @Kimbashop below to ask her for more info about the differences between the classic versions since I have always been curious about them.


Kimbashop said:


> Next up, starting the B category, are my *Balenciaga* bags: City, First, Day and two makeup clutches


Nice to see you posting again, @Kimbashop!  As I mentioned above, I have always been curious about the differences between the Balenciaga bags you mention.  I know very little about these bags, so when you have a moment, please do share, or point me to some articles that might give me more info.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  My location shots typically tend to be a bit lopsided or wobbly but I think this one turned out okay.  This bag has a divider and compartments, and I typically prefer not to have any compartments.  That said, so many of my favorite bags have compartments that I have now learned to make the best of them.  It's a good, casual mid-sized bag, perfect for on-the-go, and can hold my essentials easily, and could probably accommodate more, but I do not like to pack my bags too tightly and prefer some roominess, so I just use it to carry my essentials.
> 
> Also, add me to the group that loves burgundy bags.  I like burgundy with both a reddish tone as well as a slightly plum/purple tone.
> 
> Will do.  My Balenciaga is not the classic one, and I am going to quote @Kimbashop below to ask her for more info about the differences between the classic versions since I have always been curious about them.
> 
> Nice to see you posting again, @Kimbashop!  As I mentioned above, I have always been curious about the differences between the Balenciaga bags you mention.  I know very little about these bags, so when you have a moment, please do share, or point me to some articles that might give me more info.


Here's some information about Bals





						Balenciaga Information Guide - Yoogi’s Closet- Yoogi's Closet
					

test meta bal decsri - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				



But I can't find one of mine on there, the first one I bought. When I found it at a thrift store, I knew nothing about the brand and worried about authenticity because it didn't match any of the common styles I had seen. It's a club bag, a style that wasn't made very long.


----------



## More bags

*August Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*

Bag Rotation: carried 16
Exited 91 items, sports equipment, clothing, books, household items
Read 1 book, The Man Who Died Twice by Richard Osman
I like @lill_canele ’s share of her most frequently carried bag in Aug and sharing a picture. My most frequently carried in August: Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM, carried on holidays - we travelled for boys’ baseball tournaments. We spent time in a small town, spent time outdoors, got lots of walks in, read, relaxed, ate good food.
Thinking of the Hogwarts House discussion, I would choose to carry my Chanel Coco Handle at Hogwarts, multiple ways to carry, lizard handle for extra details, practical for my lifestyle, it fits my daily essentials, burgundy - a great shade for fall, although I carry it year round. Which house? I think Hufflepuff.
*August 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD 2022 Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

Evelyne


Coco Handle


----------



## Kimbashop

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  My location shots typically tend to be a bit lopsided or wobbly but I think this one turned out okay.  This bag has a divider and compartments, and I typically prefer not to have any compartments.  That said, so many of my favorite bags have compartments that I have now learned to make the best of them.  It's a good, casual mid-sized bag, perfect for on-the-go, and can hold my essentials easily, and could probably accommodate more, but I do not like to pack my bags too tightly and prefer some roominess, so I just use it to carry my essentials.
> 
> Also, add me to the group that loves burgundy bags.  I like burgundy with both a reddish tone as well as a slightly plum/purple tone.
> 
> Will do.  My Balenciaga is not the classic one, and I am going to quote @Kimbashop below to ask her for more info about the differences between the classic versions since I have always been curious about them.
> 
> Nice to see you posting again, @Kimbashop!  As I mentioned above, I have always been curious about the differences between the Balenciaga bags you mention.  I know very little about these bags, so when you have a moment, please do share, or point me to some articles that might give me more info.


Happy to help with that. @whateve shared a good post. The Real deal Collection also has a great piece on the differences.  The early bags were prototypes that can still be found out there, but the first Moto bag is aptly names the First. It is much smaller than the more famous City bag which came out a bit later. It’s dimensions are 13.5″w x 7.5″h x 2.6″d (Approx). I’m a big fan of the First (the history of it is really interesting). To me, I think the ratio of leather, trim, studs, and tassels are perfect. The early ones (2001-2004) are beautiful in terms of color and leather. My purple one is 2004 and it is divine. With the exception of one season, the shoulder strap is short, making the bag hang a bit like a baguette style bag (like Fendi). 

I believe that the city bag came out in 2004. It is significantly larger than the First in terms of length and depth —  15”L x 9.4”H x 5.5”D (Approx)—but keeps the East-west vibe of the First. It’s definitely more of a satchel and a bit more of a rectangle than the First (which has curved sides). Later iterations came out in small and mini sizes, effectively replacing the First. They also came with crossbody straps. 

The Day bag is a hobo style. Very unstructured and north-south in terms of shape. Although I don’t usually carry something so unstructured it is one of the most comfortable bags I own. I can walk all day with this bag. 

There are so many other styles but these are the three that I own. Their makeup bags (I have two) are also wonderful. They are big enough to use as clutches if needed. 

So much more to say here! The ones that I own are very specific I. Terms of what years and leathers I wanted to collect. 

HTH!


----------



## More bags

lill_canele said:


> I’ve realized I’ve already posted quite a bit of my A - F items on this thread (BV bag, Chanel bag, Celine bag).
> I have a Fendigraphy poncho and tights. My Fendi shorts are new but quite plain, nothing special about them.
> Have a Dior oblique accordion wallet. Fulfilled my want for that bit of monogram.
> Oh yea, I have a pair of very comfy lambskin wedges from Chloe
> 
> I do like quite a bit of Burberry RTW.
> 
> Here’s my favorite piece, a gift from my husband. Bought it right after we saw the show!
> 
> View attachment 5602489
> 
> View attachment 5602487


Va va voom, you look amazing!

@Purses & Perfumes great PM pic! I love the colour of your Empreinte version.

@dcooney4 congratulations on your new purple bag!

@Katinahat I like dark red and burgundy bags, too. The pictures you shared are divine!

@DME I loved this story about your mom!


DME said:


> Ugh, uniforms. I’m a product of Catholic and private schools. Back when I was in elementary school, girls were required to wear skirts; there were no pants options. I grew up near the mountains in Northeast Pennsylvania and this was just miserable. To my normally uber conservative mother’s credit, she embraced pants for girls when that became a thing circa fourth grade. I may have been the only kid wearing them at the time, but at least I was warm! I don’t recall any uniform infractions, but I did get into trouble with the nun in fourth grade for those braided barrettes we used to hang things from. Like in the photo below. Again my usually uber conservative mother showed up to parent-teacher conferences with one in her (way-too-short-for-a-barrette) hair just to make a point, flicking it out of the way several times. The nun was not pleased, but I was amused.
> 
> View attachment 5602089


----------



## whateve

Kimbashop said:


> Happy to help with that. @whateve shared a good post. The Real deal Collection also has a great piece on the differences.  The early bags were prototypes that can still be found out there, but the first Moto bag is aptly names the First. It is much smaller than the more famous City bag which came out a bit later. It’s dimensions are 13.5″w x 7.5″h x 2.6″d (Approx). I’m a big fan of the First (the history of it is really interesting). To me, I think the ratio of leather, trim, studs, and tassels are perfect. The early ones (2001-2004) are beautiful in terms of color and leather. My purple one is 2004 and it is divine. With the exception of one season, the shoulder strap is short, making the bag hang a bit like a baguette style bag (like Fendi).
> 
> I believe that the city bag came out in 2004. It is significantly larger than the First in terms of length and depth —  15”L x 9.4”H x 5.5”D (Approx)—but keeps the East-west vibe of the First. It’s definitely more of a satchel and a bit more of a rectangle than the First (which has curved sides). Later iterations came out in small and mini sizes, effectively replacing the First. They also came with crossbody straps.
> 
> The Day bag is a hobo style. Very unstructured and north-south in terms of shape. Although I don’t usually carry something so unstructured it is one of the most comfortable bags I own. I can walk all day with this bag.
> 
> There are so many other styles but these are the three that I own. Their makeup bags (I have two) are also wonderful. They are big enough to use as clutches if needed.
> 
> So much more to say here! The ones that I own are very specific I. Terms of what years and leathers I wanted to collect.
> 
> HTH!


I like my Day bags too but I don't find them super comfortable for long days. I'd rather they have a flat strap. The Club has the same rolled strap but what's nice about it is that there are two outside pockets. For all day, I like the Velo. The strap can be doubled if you'd like. I tried a First once but didn't like the way it looked on me due to looking too small. I've never tried a City. I think I wouldn't like the length of the strap. I really like the mini Pompon. It's a good crossbody bag.

Bal has such great colors and wonderful leather. I stay with the small original hardware.


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you!  I do know what you mean. We are financing so many things at the moment that bags have not occupied too much brain space lately. Oh, AND i just got the bill for DS1’s braces! It just keeps adding up
> 
> Thank you— some of them were added during COVID, when I went a bit overboard buying bags! I’m trying to use all of them now that I have places  to go.


This is when I’m very glad for our NHS. DD1s braces have been free as she had a significant enough issue with crowding and an underbite.

It’s funny how and if we shopped during Covid. You bought bags…. I went right off buying bags and bought things for the garden, technology for the whole family (necessary suddenly) and smart casual clothes to WFH and dress down when I did shifts as a keyworker.


Kimbashop said:


> The Polene Umi bag has been on my wishlist! And the burgundy is SO pretty IRL-a bit purple and brown.


That’s so good to know. I’ve not seen it IRL. It looks like a good style, size (holds essentials easily) but not huge, and shade.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  My location shots typically tend to be a bit lopsided or wobbly but I think this one turned out okay.  This bag has a divider and compartments, and I typically prefer not to have any compartments.  That said, so many of my favorite bags have compartments that I have now learned to make the best of them.  It's a good, casual mid-sized bag, perfect for on-the-go, and can hold my essentials easily, and could probably accommodate more, but I do not like to pack my bags too tightly and prefer some roominess, so I just use it to carry my essentials.
> 
> Also, add me to the group that loves burgundy bags.  I like burgundy with both a reddish tone as well as a slightly plum/purple tone.


Thanks, this is very interesting to know! Glad you like Burgundy too.


More bags said:


> *August Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 16
> Exited 91 items, sports equipment, clothing, books, household items
> Read 1 book, The Man Who Died Twice by Richard Osman
> I like @lill_canele ’s share of her most frequently carried bag in Aug and sharing a picture. My most frequently carried in August: Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM, carried on holidays - we travelled for boys’ baseball tournaments. We spent time in a small town, spent time outdoors, got lots of walks in, read, relaxed, ate good food.
> Thinking of the Hogwarts House discussion, I would choose to carry my Chanel Coco Handle at Hogwarts, multiple ways to carry, lizard handle for extra details, practical for my lifestyle, it fits my daily essentials, burgundy - a great shade for fall, although I carry it year round. Which house? I think Hufflepuff.
> *August 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> Evelyne
> View attachment 5603577
> 
> Coco Handle
> View attachment 5603578


Great stats. Amazing exiting of items. Were you having a purge? Good idea to post most carried bag of the month. That was definitely my new Chalk Coach Camera bag for me. I like your reading recommendation too. I’m an avid reader but I stopped for months when I was very unwell with PTSD last year. I still have patches where I can’t focus properly so I swapped into audible which hold my attention better. I’ve seen that book and was thinking of getting it. Is it good?



Kimbashop said:


> Happy to help with that. @whateve shared a good post. The Real deal Collection also has a great piece on the differences.  The early bags were prototypes that can still be found out there, but the first Moto bag is aptly names the First. It is much smaller than the more famous City bag which came out a bit later. It’s dimensions are 13.5″w x 7.5″h x 2.6″d (Approx). I’m a big fan of the First (the history of it is really interesting). To me, I think the ratio of leather, trim, studs, and tassels are perfect. The early ones (2001-2004) are beautiful in terms of color and leather. My purple one is 2004 and it is divine. With the exception of one season, the shoulder strap is short, making the bag hang a bit like a baguette style bag (like Fendi).
> 
> I believe that the city bag came out in 2004. It is significantly larger than the First in terms of length and depth —  15”L x 9.4”H x 5.5”D (Approx)—but keeps the East-west vibe of the First. It’s definitely more of a satchel and a bit more of a rectangle than the First (which has curved sides). Later iterations came out in small and mini sizes, effectively replacing the First. They also came with crossbody straps.
> 
> The Day bag is a hobo style. Very unstructured and north-south in terms of shape. Although I don’t usually carry something so unstructured it is one of the most comfortable bags I own. I can walk all day with this bag.
> 
> There are so many other styles but these are the three that I own. Their makeup bags (I have two) are also wonderful. They are big enough to use as clutches if needed.
> 
> So much more to say here! The ones that I own are very specific I. Terms of what years and leathers I wanted to collect.
> 
> HTH!


This is so interesting! They sell Balenciaga in one of our stores. I used to look regularly at the bags which I think were City’s but I could be wrong. I really wanted one but thought they were all shoulder carry not crossbody and that, for the new price, put me off.  Now they don’t seem to make the style except in a tiny version for even more money I kind of wish I’d splashed out at the time.


More bags said:


> Va va voom, you look amazing!
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes great PM pic! I love the colour of your Empreinte version.
> 
> @dcooney4 congratulations on your new purple bag!
> 
> @Katinahat I like dark red and burgundy bags, too. The pictures you shared are divine!
> 
> @DME I loved this story about your mom!


I can tell you like burgundy. Your Coco handle is DIVINE. Now that is a burgundy bag I’d LOVE to own.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> *2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
> 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
> 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
> 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
> 25 Sept - totes
> 2 Oct - satchels
> 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 16 Oct - shoulder bags
> 23 Oct - bucket bags
> 30 Oct - clutches
> 6 Nov - backpacks
> 13 Nov - bags that don’t count
> 20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes
> 27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories
> 4 Dec - bag storage
> 11 Dec - SLGs
> 18 Dec - charms
> 
> Challenges:
> Sept - bags in different locations
> Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags
> Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
> Dec - use the bag.*


G-L starts today! I think I only have one bag in this category and it’s an L so I’ll wait until later in the week. I’m looking forward to seeing gorgeous Gucci and Hermes this week along with being educated about other brands…

I realised I should have mentioned Barbour last week as a B so forgive me for it being late! I know they are not a bag make (they have a few) but it’s a fashion brand I love for casual clothing. 

I have 3 spring-summer-autumn light weight quilted jackets. Plus 3 winter weight quilted jackets/long coats and a biker style padded waterproof which is essential for autumn and winter especially when walking my dog. I also have multiple branded T-shirts (I love the ones with gold lettering), several zip tops and sweatshirts and a couple of heavy woollens. Plus a pair of brown leather ankle boots. My dog even has a Barbour collar and lead set! 

The Barbour International branch makes my favourite items but I have Barbour too. BI leans towards a slighly more edgy town look than country look. The gold accents are definitely part of their look. 

This is the winter waterproof to give an idea of styling. It’s so warm and dry and has worn incredibly as I’ve had it 6 years.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> One of the ladies in the Fleuron thread purchased this bag. It’s a little darker in real life.


I had not heard of this brand. What is the inside like?


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *August Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 16
> Exited 91 items, sports equipment, clothing, books, household items
> Read 1 book, The Man Who Died Twice by Richard Osman
> I like @lill_canele ’s share of her most frequently carried bag in Aug and sharing a picture. My most frequently carried in August: Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM, carried on holidays - we travelled for boys’ baseball tournaments. We spent time in a small town, spent time outdoors, got lots of walks in, read, relaxed, ate good food.
> Thinking of the Hogwarts House discussion, I would choose to carry my Chanel Coco Handle at Hogwarts, multiple ways to carry, lizard handle for extra details, practical for my lifestyle, it fits my daily essentials, burgundy - a great shade for fall, although I carry it year round. Which house? I think Hufflepuff.
> *August 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> Evelyne
> View attachment 5603577
> 
> Coco Handle
> View attachment 5603578


Fantastic stats!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Burgundy bags prompted by @baghabitz34  which I’m NOT buying but enjoying LOOKING at…
> 
> View attachment 5603472
> View attachment 5603473
> View attachment 5603474
> 
> View attachment 5603478
> View attachment 5603479
> View attachment 5603480
> View attachment 5603481
> 
> And this is that strange colour I mentioned. What is it?
> View attachment 5603484
> 
> And I totally love these!
> View attachment 5603475


What is the one with the striped strap? I am on a small phone and can not see it.


----------



## dcooney4

I tend to buy more casual bags but I enjoy all brands. Quite a few are Go Forth Goods, a Gucci, a couple of Lv .


----------



## dcooney4

Some didn’t post.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> What is the one with the striped strap? I am on a small phone and can not see it.


It’s an Aspinals of London Camera bag with an optional strap added. I’ve posted it full size here.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> It’s an Aspinals of London Camera bag with an optional strap added. I’ve posted it full size here.
> View attachment 5603671


This is gorgeous! It is just my cup of tea. I have a few of the bags above listed. If some Go I might take a peak at this stunning camera bag. Thanks for the info my friend.


----------



## Cordeliere

Kimbashop said:


> Happy to help with that. @whateve shared a good post. The Real deal Collection also has a great piece on the differences.  The early bags were prototypes that can still be found out there, but the first Moto bag is aptly names the First. It is much smaller than the more famous City bag which came out a bit later. It’s dimensions are 13.5″w x 7.5″h x 2.6″d (Approx). I’m a big fan of the First (the history of it is really interesting). To me, I think the ratio of leather, trim, studs, and tassels are perfect. The early ones (2001-2004) are beautiful in terms of color and leather. My purple one is 2004 and it is divine. With the exception of one season, the shoulder strap is short, making the bag hang a bit like a baguette style bag (like Fendi).
> 
> I believe that the city bag came out in 2004. It is significantly larger than the First in terms of length and depth —  15”L x 9.4”H x 5.5”D (Approx)—but keeps the East-west vibe of the First. It’s definitely more of a satchel and a bit more of a rectangle than the First (which has curved sides). Later iterations came out in small and mini sizes, effectively replacing the First. They also came with crossbody straps.
> 
> The Day bag is a hobo style. Very unstructured and north-south in terms of shape. Although I don’t usually carry something so unstructured it is one of the most comfortable bags I own. I can walk all day with this bag.
> 
> There are so many other styles but these are the three that I own. Their makeup bags (I have two) are also wonderful. They are big enough to use as clutches if needed.
> 
> So much more to say here! The ones that I own are very specific I. Terms of what years and leathers I wanted to collect.
> 
> HTH!


I have two Firsts and they are my most worn bags.  Light.   Love the handles and the short shoulder strap.  The shoulder strap is perfect IMHO.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Burgundy bags prompted by @baghabitz34  which I’m NOT buying but enjoying LOOKING at…
> 
> View attachment 5603472
> View attachment 5603473
> View attachment 5603474
> 
> View attachment 5603478
> View attachment 5603479
> View attachment 5603480
> View attachment 5603481
> 
> And this is that strange colour I mentioned. What is it?
> View attachment 5603484
> 
> And I totally love these!
> View attachment 5603475



Fun to see all these burgundy bags you’re looking at! That Longchamp - for myself I’d call that ‘rust’. It’s a color I wouldn’t mind in a bag either. My BV pouch was rust but in the end the bag was not getting enough wear and I sold it. 



Katinahat said:


> It’s an Aspinals of London Camera bag with an optional strap added. I’ve posted it full size here.
> View attachment 5603671



Love love this strap with this bag. That looks fabulous.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> Here's some information about Bals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Information Guide - Yoogi’s Closet- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> test meta bal decsri - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't find one of mine on there, the first one I bought. When I found it at a thrift store, I knew nothing about the brand and worried about authenticity because it didn't match any of the common styles I had seen. It's a club bag, a style that wasn't made very long.


This is a very informative overview.  Perfect, thanks for sharing!


Kimbashop said:


> Happy to help with that. @whateve shared a good post. The Real deal Collection also has a great piece on the differences.  The early bags were prototypes that can still be found out there, but the first Moto bag is aptly names the First. It is much smaller than the more famous City bag which came out a bit later. It’s dimensions are 13.5″w x 7.5″h x 2.6″d (Approx). I’m a big fan of the First (the history of it is really interesting). To me, I think the ratio of leather, trim, studs, and tassels are perfect. The early ones (2001-2004) are beautiful in terms of color and leather. My purple one is 2004 and it is divine. With the exception of one season, the shoulder strap is short, making the bag hang a bit like a baguette style bag (like Fendi).
> 
> I believe that the city bag came out in 2004. It is significantly larger than the First in terms of length and depth —  15”L x 9.4”H x 5.5”D (Approx)—but keeps the East-west vibe of the First. It’s definitely more of a satchel and a bit more of a rectangle than the First (which has curved sides). Later iterations came out in small and mini sizes, effectively replacing the First. They also came with crossbody straps.
> 
> The Day bag is a hobo style. Very unstructured and north-south in terms of shape. Although I don’t usually carry something so unstructured it is one of the most comfortable bags I own. I can walk all day with this bag.
> 
> There are so many other styles but these are the three that I own. Their makeup bags (I have two) are also wonderful. They are big enough to use as clutches if needed.
> 
> So much more to say here! The ones that I own are very specific I. Terms of what years and leathers I wanted to collect.
> 
> HTH!


This is so wonderful, thank you so much for taking the time to share this info, with the sizes as well.  The sizes surprised me a bit, especially on the City bag.   I didn't think they were so big, but it seems like it's more in the length, giving that rectangular shape.  I agree with you that the early ones have beautiful colors and leathers.  Love your purple bag!

The aesthetic of these bags is I think a little bit edgy, rocker chic style?  I am not sure if that is quite my style, but I do love the colors and leathers on some of the older ones.  It appears that the only version currently available in stores is the Neo Classic City bag.  I haven't tried it, but it looks more structured and possibly the leather is not as smooshy.

I will check out the informational piece on Real Deal Collections as well, thank you!  To me, the history and stories behind these iconic bags and houses is so interesting, and I enjoy reading about it.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Burgundy bags prompted by @baghabitz34  which I’m NOT buying but enjoying LOOKING at…
> 
> View attachment 5603472
> View attachment 5603473
> View attachment 5603474
> 
> View attachment 5603478
> View attachment 5603479
> View attachment 5603480
> View attachment 5603481
> 
> And this is that strange colour I mentioned. What is it?
> View attachment 5603484
> 
> And I totally love these!
> View attachment 5603475


Love the Aspinal of London and Polene bag!  And the Gucci loafers!





More bags said:


> *August Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 16
> Exited 91 items, sports equipment, clothing, books, household items
> Read 1 book, The Man Who Died Twice by Richard Osman
> I like @lill_canele ’s share of her most frequently carried bag in Aug and sharing a picture. My most frequently carried in August: Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM, carried on holidays - we travelled for boys’ baseball tournaments. We spent time in a small town, spent time outdoors, got lots of walks in, read, relaxed, ate good food.
> Thinking of the Hogwarts House discussion, I would choose to carry my Chanel Coco Handle at Hogwarts, multiple ways to carry, lizard handle for extra details, practical for my lifestyle, it fits my daily essentials, burgundy - a great shade for fall, although I carry it year round. Which house? I think Hufflepuff.
> *August 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> Evelyne
> View attachment 5603577
> 
> Coco Handle
> View attachment 5603578


That Chanel and scarf are perfect together!  





dcooney4 said:


> I tend to buy more casual bags but I enjoy all brands. Quite a few are Go Forth Goods, a Gucci, a couple of Lv .
> 
> View attachment 5603662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603668


Love your Jane bag, and the bison peanut leather. I'm seriously tempted to become your bag twin with the Jane!


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> I like my Day bags too but I don't find them super comfortable for long days. I'd rather they have a flat strap. The Club has the same rolled strap but what's nice about it is that there are two outside pockets. For all day, I like the Velo. The strap can be doubled if you'd like. I tried a First once but didn't like the way it looked on me due to looking too small. I've never tried a City. I think I wouldn't like the length of the strap. I really like the mini Pompon. It's a good crossbody bag.
> 
> Bal has such great colors and wonderful leather. I stay with the small original hardware.


I love the styles you mention. The club is so cute, as is the Pompon. And a Velo has been on my wishlist forever; I have been wanting one in chevre with the metallic edges. Although I love the city bag, I probably won't expand my city collection because I find the strap to be really annoying. It slips off my sloped shoulders all the time. I usually carry my black one via the handles or by using a crossbody strap. I actually find the First to be a comfortable carry, and I often use a crossbody strap on those days when I'm out for a while.



Katinahat said:


> This is when I’m very glad for our NHS. DD1s braces have been free as she had a significant enough issue with crowding and an underbite.
> 
> It’s funny how and if we shopped during Covid. You bought bags…. I went right off buying bags and bought things for the garden, technology for the whole family (necessary suddenly) and smart casual clothes to WFH and dress down when I did shifts as a keyworker.
> 
> That’s so good to know. I’ve not seen it IRL. It looks like a good style, size (holds essentials easily) but not huge, and shade.
> 
> Thanks, this is very interesting to know! Glad you like Burgundy too.
> 
> Great stats. Amazing exiting of items. Were you having a purge? Good idea to post most carried bag of the month. That was definitely my new Chalk Coach Camera bag for me. I like your reading recommendation too. I’m an avid reader but I stopped for months when I was very unwell with PTSD last year. I still have patches where I can’t focus properly so I swapped into audible which hold my attention better. I’ve seen that book and was thinking of getting it. Is it good?
> 
> 
> This is so interesting! They sell Balenciaga in one of our stores. I used to look regularly at the bags which I think were City’s but I could be wrong. I really wanted one but thought they were all shoulder carry not crossbody and that, for the new price, put me off.  Now they don’t seem to make the style except in a tiny version for even more money I kind of wish I’d splashed out at the time.
> 
> I can tell you like burgundy. Your Coco handle is DIVINE. Now that is a burgundy bag I’d LOVE to own.



On braces -- I'm envious of your health care system. We will be paying his off for a long time. My son has an underbite, but they recently diagnosed him with a double-bite. Apparently that is when your jaw can sit comfortably in two different positions. Apparently this needs correction.

I tried on the Umi when in the Polene Paris shop. It is a versatile and classic style with creative folds and seams. Very minimalist. I don't think it photographs as well as some of their other popular bags like the Dix or the Neuf, but it is a gorgeous, understated, and practical bag. I almost bought it but at the time I was quite in love with the Dix, so walked away with that one.

Balenciaga has certainly undergone radical changes with the new designer. Some of the new designs are stunning, and I do love the new Neo, a structured take on the beloved motorcycle city. I attach crossbody straps to my Firsts and Cities all the time because I do like to be hands free, especially on long days out. So, if you find one at a good price, you can easily switch out the straps!



Cordeliere said:


> I have two Firsts and they are my most worn bags.  Light.   Love the handles and the short shoulder strap.  The shoulder strap is perfect IMHO.



I think so as well! I have a 2003 black First with the longer strap and I don't like the strap nearly as much as the shorter one on my eggplant First. I know that is an unpopular opinion in the Bal Forum, but I actually think the bag looks better with the shorter strap, or when carried with a crossbody strap. The in-between shoulder strap on the 2003 model just doesn't work that well for me.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> This is a very informative overview.  Perfect, thanks for sharing!
> 
> This is so wonderful, thank you so much for taking the time to share this info, with the sizes as well.  The sizes surprised me a bit, especially on the City bag.   I didn't think they were so big, but it seems like it's more in the length, giving that rectangular shape.  I agree with you that the early ones have beautiful colors and leathers.  Love your purple bag!
> 
> The aesthetic of these bags is I think a little bit edgy, rocker chic style?  I am not sure if that is quite my style, but I do love the colors and leathers on some of the older ones.  It appears that the only version currently available in stores is the Neo Classic City bag.  I haven't tried it, but it looks more structured and possibly the leather is not as smooshy.
> 
> I will check out the informational piece on Real Deal Collections as well, thank you!  To me, the history and stories behind these iconic bags and houses is so interesting, and I enjoy reading about it.



The City is quite generously sized, yet doesn't look like a big bag. I think this has to do with the trim work and the stud design. There was also the larger and longer east-west style called the Part-Time, the Twiggy bauletto bag, and the styles that @whateve has. And so many others. For whatever reason, the City became their most famous bag. It was actually the first designer bag I ever bought. If you peruse the Bal forum, you will see various club houses and fans of each style. People's collections are incredible.

They definitely have a rocker-chic, edgy vibe. For whatever reason, however, I did not pick up on that when I first saw the City bags; maybe that's because the first City I saw in person was the Metallic Edge style, which keeps it's shape due to thick chevre leather and its pretty metal edge trim.

The origin story of the motorcycle bags is an interesting one, as found here: https://www.realdealcollection.com/history_of_bal_moto_bag.html


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> Some didn’t post.
> 
> View attachment 5603669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603674


I love your GFG collection. Their leather looks divine and hearty-- a great combination in a tote bag. And that bluish-purple bag is


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> What is the one with the striped strap? I am on a small phone and can not see it.


The one with the A on it & striped strap? That’s a camera bag from Aspinal of London.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

@More bags @880 @Katinahat @Kimbashop thanks for the compliments on the Ferragamo bags


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Love your Fleuron bags!  They are elegant and clean, an aesthetic I love.


Thanks! The leather is fantastic & I love the understated elegance of them.


Kimbashop said:


> What gorgeous bags! Simple, beautiful design. I’ve been listing after the Swann bag. How have you been finding them?


Thanks! I love them so much I’m planning my next purchase, the large caramel. I find the large size easy to use, holds quite a bit & comfortable to carry.
I haven’t used the medium yet because the brown color says fall to me. Looking forward to using it when the weather cools.


dcooney4 said:


> I had not heard of this brand. What is the inside like?


The inside is a very soft microsuede. The bigger size has a zipper pocket & a small, card-size slip pocket. The medium size only has the slip pocket.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I think they are a German brand aren’t they?


Yes, they are. I looked them up and there is a nice website - even available in English. 




__





						The company at a glance | Gabor Shoes AG
					

For general information on the company and the tradition-steeped Gabor brand ► Gabor Shoes AG - 100 years for the love of shoes




					www.gabor.de


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> *August Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 16
> Exited 91 items, sports equipment, clothing, books, household items
> Read 1 book, The Man Who Died Twice by Richard Osman
> I like @lill_canele ’s share of her most frequently carried bag in Aug and sharing a picture. My most frequently carried in August: Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM, carried on holidays - we travelled for boys’ baseball tournaments. We spent time in a small town, spent time outdoors, got lots of walks in, read, relaxed, ate good food.
> Thinking of the Hogwarts House discussion, I would choose to carry my Chanel Coco Handle at Hogwarts, multiple ways to carry, lizard handle for extra details, practical for my lifestyle, it fits my daily essentials, burgundy - a great shade for fall, although I carry it year round. Which house? I think Hufflepuff.
> *August 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> Evelyne
> View attachment 5603577
> 
> Coco Handle
> View attachment 5603578


Thank you for the pretty, well composed photos of your lovely bags!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> AND i just got the bill for DS1’s braces! It just keeps adding up


I feel for you! All the bills piling up make one so claustrophobic!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Trying to understand the popularity of the H bags (the reason why I bought the big new "tester" too) I took my Kuhn Fine Line dupe of the Kelly out today. She´s been sitting on the shelf gathering dust for ages...  




Freshly polished she looked nice and very put together. I put my red cowgirlsboot charm on her too. 
With a bag organizer inside she was much nicer to use than what I remembered from when I first got her. The closure felt very safe- we went to a very busy fleamarket.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Love the Aspinal of London and Polene bag!  And the Gucci loafers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Chanel and scarf are perfect together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Jane bag, and the bison peanut leather. I'm seriously tempted to become your bag twin with the Jane!


I really like the Jane. It is such nice leather. I have not worn them much yet as the all black and the purple/ black combo seem more fall like. I will be wearing them soon.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> I love your GFG collection. Their leather looks divine and hearty-- a great combination in a tote bag. And that bluish-purple bag is


Thank you!  The purple GFG bag is Jane in Violet.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> The one with the A on it & striped strap? That’s a camera bag from Aspinal of London.


It’s funny, when I first saw it in the photo it was still dark out and I only had the light from the phone. I didn’t see the A. I still like it but would prefer it without the A. I looked at their website and they have a lot of beautiful bags.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks! The leather is fantastic & I love the understated elegance of them.
> 
> Thanks! I love them so much I’m planning my next purchase, the large caramel. I find the large size easy to use, holds quite a bit & comfortable to carry.
> I haven’t used the medium yet because the brown color says fall to me. Looking forward to using it when the weather cools.
> 
> The inside is a very soft microsuede. The bigger size has a zipper pocket & a small, card-size slip pocket. The medium size only has the slip pocket.


They are both really pretty. I love the clean lines.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> It’s funny, when I first saw it in the photo it was still dark out and I only had the light from the phone. I didn’t see the A. I still like it but would prefer it without the A. I looked at their website and they have a lot of beautiful bags.


I didn't realize it was an A, I thought it was just a geometric design!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Great stats. Amazing exiting of items. Were you having a purge? Good idea to post most carried bag of the month. That was definitely my new Chalk Coach Camera bag for me. I like your reading recommendation too. I’m an avid reader but I stopped for months when I was very unwell with PTSD last year. I still have patches where I can’t focus properly so I swapped into audible which hold my attention better. I’ve seen that book and was thinking of getting it. Is it good?
> 
> I can tell you like burgundy. Your Coco handle is DIVINE. Now that is a burgundy bag I’d LOVE to own.


Thank you @Katinahat! We moved earlier this year. I’m not consciously purging, just trying to find a place for everything. In getting the family ready for a transition to fall routines we’re trying on sports equipment and clothing and eliminating things that don’t fit the boys, getting rid of things my husband no longer wears, and things I’m not wearing, or using in the house. It’s a continuous process!

I’m glad to hear the Chalk Camera bag was a great addition to your wardrobe! I agree with you on the versatility of Barbour jackets, I have a couple. I like the pic of the one you shared.

Yes, I’d offer The Man Who Died Twice was a fun, quick summer read. It hit the spot for what I was in the mood to read, good, light, British mystery, crime fiction.

Thank you for the Coco Handle love, she’s a favourite.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Fantastic stats!


Thank you @dcooney4!
Gorgeous G - L bags. Great leathers on your GFG bags. I like the version of the Gucci logo on your black Gucci bag.

Thank you for your kind words @JenJBS!



cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for the pretty, well composed photos of your lovely bags!


Thank you @cowgirlsboots!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thank you @dcooney4!
> Gorgeous G - L bags. Great leathers on your GFG bags. I like the version of the Gucci logo on your black Gucci bag.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words @JenJBS!
> 
> 
> Thank you @cowgirlsboots!


Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I tend to buy more casual bags but I enjoy all brands. Quite a few are Go Forth Goods, a Gucci, a couple of Lv .
> 
> View attachment 5603662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603668


Love your lovely leather bags here and the LV! 


dcooney4 said:


> Some didn’t post.
> 
> View attachment 5603669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603674


The colour contrasts works so well on these! Love it. 


dcooney4 said:


> This is gorgeous! It is just my cup of tea. I have a few of the bags above listed. If some Go I might take a peak at this stunning camera bag. Thanks for the info my friend.


I’m quite drawn to it as well. Love the seal with it. 


Jereni said:


> Fun to see all these burgundy bags you’re looking at! That Longchamp - for myself I’d call that ‘rust’. It’s a color I wouldn’t mind in a bag either. My BV pouch was rust but in the end the bag was not getting enough wear and I sold it.
> 
> 
> 
> Love love this strap with this bag. That looks fabulous.


Interesting the rust wasn’t a colour you wore much. I think that I’d be the same. 


JenJBS said:


> Love the Aspinal of London and Polene bag!  And the Gucci loafers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Chanel and scarf are perfect together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Jane bag, and the bison peanut leather. I'm seriously tempted to become your bag twin with the Jane!


Thanks, I love those two as well. The loafers are Dr Martens which is good because they are a bit less expensive but bad because I’m more likely to splash out on them! 


Kimbashop said:


> I love the styles you mention. The club is so cute, as is the Pompon. And a Velo has been on my wishlist forever; I have been wanting one in chevre with the metallic edges. Although I love the city bag, I probably won't expand my city collection because I find the strap to be really annoying. It slips off my sloped shoulders all the time. I usually carry my black one via the handles or by using a crossbody strap. I actually find the First to be a comfortable carry, and I often use a crossbody strap on those days when I'm out for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> On braces -- I'm envious of your health care system. We will be paying his off for a long time. My son has an underbite, but they recently diagnosed him with a double-bite. Apparently that is when your jaw can sit comfortably in two different positions. Apparently this needs correction.
> 
> I tried on the Umi when in the Polene Paris shop. It is a versatile and classic style with creative folds and seams. Very minimalist. I don't think it photographs as well as some of their other popular bags like the Dix or the Neuf, but it is a gorgeous, understated, and practical bag. I almost bought it but at the time I was quite in love with the Dix, so walked away with that one.
> 
> Balenciaga has certainly undergone radical changes with the new designer. Some of the new designs are stunning, and I do love the new Neo, a structured take on the beloved motorcycle city. I attach crossbody straps to my Firsts and Cities all the time because I do like to be hands free, especially on long days out. So, if you find one at a good price, you can easily switch out the straps!
> 
> 
> 
> I think so as well! I have a 2003 black First with the longer strap and I don't like the strap nearly as much as the shorter one on my eggplant First. I know that is an unpopular opinion in the Bal Forum, but I actually think the bag looks better with the shorter strap, or when carried with a crossbody strap. The in-between shoulder strap on the 2003 model just doesn't work that well for me.
> 
> 
> The City is quite generously sized, yet doesn't look like a big bag. I think this has to do with the trim work and the stud design. There was also the larger and longer east-west style called the Part-Time, the Twiggy bauletto bag, and the styles that @whateve has. And so many others. For whatever reason, the City became their most famous bag. It was actually the first designer bag I ever bought. If you peruse the Bal forum, you will see various club houses and fans of each style. People's collections are incredible.
> 
> They definitely have a rocker-chic, edgy vibe. For whatever reason, however, I did not pick up on that when I first saw the City bags; maybe that's because the first City I saw in person was the Metallic Edge style, which keeps it's shape due to thick chevre leather and its pretty metal edge trim.
> 
> The origin story of the motorcycle bags is an interesting one, as found here: https://www.realdealcollection.com/history_of_bal_moto_bag.html


So interesting to hear you tried on the Umi. I was really disappointed they don’t have a branch in Nice that I could pop into. 

Sorry to hear the braces are so expensive. It’s such a shame. Health shouldn’t come down to something you can afford. Especially not for children. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Yes, they are. I looked them up and there is a nice website - even available in English.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company at a glance | Gabor Shoes AG
> 
> 
> For general information on the company and the tradition-steeped Gabor brand ► Gabor Shoes AG - 100 years for the love of shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gabor.de


Thanks, I’m going to take a look to see what they have! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Trying to understand the popularity of the H bags (the reason why I bought the big new "tester" too) I took my Kuhn Fine Line dupe of the Kelly out today. She´s been sitting on the shelf gathering dust for ages...
> View attachment 5603899
> 
> 
> 
> Freshly polished she looked nice and very put together. I put my red cowgirlsboot charm on her too.
> With a bag organizer inside she was much nicer to use than what I remembered from when I first got her. The closure felt very safe- we went to a very busy fleamarket.


Oooo, this is gorgeous! Looking forward to hearing how it works out for you. 


dcooney4 said:


> It’s funny, when I first saw it in the photo it was still dark out and I only had the light from the phone. I didn’t see the A. I still like it but would prefer it without the A. I looked at their website and they have a lot of beautiful bags.


I can see where you are coming from. Several members of my family have A names. I’m not sure if it looks funny as I’m not one of them. But then other brands put letters on their bags!  However, I’m incredibly tempted by it. 


More bags said:


> Thank you @Katinahat! We moved earlier this year. I’m not consciously purging, just trying to find a place for everything. In getting the family ready for a transition to fall routines we’re trying on sports equipment and clothing and eliminating things that don’t fit the boys, getting rid of things my husband no longer wears, and things I’m not wearing, or using in the house. It’s a continuous process!
> 
> I’m glad to hear the Chalk Camera bag was a great addition to your wardrobe! I agree with you on the versatility of Barbour jackets, I have a couple. I like the pic of the one you shared.
> 
> Yes, I’d offer The Man Who Died Twice was a fun, quick summer read. It hit the spot for what I was in the mood to read, good, light, British mystery, crime fiction.
> 
> Thank you for the Coco Handle love, she’s a favourite.


Nothing like moving for clearing out! It’s hard work both ends of the move. 

Thanks, I’m going to download that book to listen too when I finish my current  one!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Went into the shop to try on the Dr Martens. They did not have my size.
Observation was that they are lovely! Secondly, I noted they are more purplish than burgundy. Great for work or with jeans. I am very tempted! Am I turning into a shoe person too!?!

Stock photo looks burgundy:


IRL photo with truer colour (wrong size):


----------



## charlottawill

lill_canele said:


> May Stats:
> 
> 2 bags in (the YSL clutch and the Moynat rejane)
> 0 bags out
> 0 SLGs in // 0 SLGs out
> 4/12 bags used
> 
> 2 clothes in (my new YSL knit  and a burberry bucket hat)
> 6 clothes out:
> - 1 chloe dress (the fit on my chest was never quite right and made my boobs appear off)
> - 1 zimmerman dress (gorgeous dress, intricate details and lacing but it kept on riding up as I walked and I finally just could not take it anymore lol)
> - 2 agolde jeans (a style i tried and did not work for me)
> - 1 ba&sh dress (again beautiful dress, but it just kept on riding up, again...its it that hard to buy a fitted dress that does not ride up? )
> - 1 sandro blouse (never reached for in the past 3 years)
> 
> 2 pairs of shoes in (my new Hermes famosa espadrilles  and a block-heel Buberry open-toed sandal)
> 1 pair of shoes out (Burberry slingbacks that never stayed put on my heel, my last attempt at slingbacks, never bought another pair since)
> 
> Still on the hunt for a nice white summer dress. But I am just so picky! I feel that so many of them are semi-transparent or see-through in strong light. Ugh.  And so many of them are 100% linen. I'm just not a linen person...


Are the Hermes Famosa sandals comfortable? I love the look of them but I have a very hard time with shoes. My feet are super sensitive and I get blisters easily. Thinking about getting a pair for an upcoming trip.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> Went into the shop to try on the Dr Martens. They did not have my size.
> Observation was that they are lovely! Secondly, I noted they are more purplish than burgundy. Great for work or with jeans. I am very tempted! Am I turning into a shoe person too!?!
> 
> Stock photo looks burgundy:
> View attachment 5604440
> 
> IRL photo with truer colour (wrong size):
> View attachment 5604441


Oh, I love these! The color is so fun and I love the telltale souls.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Love your lovely leather bags here and the LV!
> 
> The colour contrasts works so well on these! Love it.
> 
> I’m quite drawn to it as well. Love the seal with it.
> 
> Interesting the rust wasn’t a colour you wore much. I think that I’d be the same.
> 
> Thanks, I love those two as well. The loafers are Dr Martens which is good because they are a bit less expensive but bad because I’m more likely to splash out on them!
> 
> So interesting to hear you tried on the Umi. I was really disappointed they don’t have a branch in Nice that I could pop into.
> 
> Sorry to hear the braces are so expensive. It’s such a shame. Health shouldn’t come down to something you can afford. Especially not for children.
> 
> Thanks, I’m going to take a look to see what they have!
> 
> Oooo, this is gorgeous! Looking forward to hearing how it works out for you.
> 
> I can see where you are coming from. Several members of my family have A names. I’m not sure if it looks funny as I’m not one of them. But then other brands put letters on their bags!  However, I’m incredibly tempted by it.
> 
> Nothing like moving for clearing out! It’s hard work both ends of the move.
> 
> Thanks, I’m going to download that book to listen too when I finish my current  one!


I still really like it. I saw another bag on their site that I really liked too.


----------



## lill_canele

charlottawill said:


> Are the Hermes Famosa sandals comfortable? I love the look of them but I have a very hard time with shoes. My feet are super sensitive and I get blisters easily. Thinking about getting a pair for an upcoming trip.



I find them to be very comfortable! The underside of the strap (that holds the top of the foot) is very soft, almost suede-like. It is not stiff at all and even has a bit of stretch.
(I am assuming that you are okay with the straw material of the espadrilles themselves. Not that I think it is itchy or irritating, it's just a different texture.)

The only caveat is that I would not run in these or put a lot of forward force on them while walking. I think one time I was walking my dog and he leaped forward, pulling me, and my feet got shoved forward. I could feel my foot stretch the leather and go forward through the sandal. So even though they are soft and comfortable, I do think over time the leather can get stretched out quite a bit. If I wear them often, I do not foresee these lasting too long (especially with the way I treat my shoes, tbh, I'm pretty rough with many of them.)

I consider these leisurely walking flats for walking on flat and even ground. I would not wear them on any kind of gravel, sand, cobblestone, etc. I have not walked a full day in them, probably half a day, and have not had any issues.

Edit: If you are looking for a comfortable sandal with more longevity, I would suggest Chloe. But make sure to walk around in the store often, the majority of their sandals are very comfortable, but depending on how you walk, it may cause friction.
I have 2 Chloe flats. The Chloe Woody Flat mule (original) and the another flat mule, with 2 crisscrossed leather straps (that is no longer available).


My Woody Flat mule has been my most used sandal this summer. However, I have learned to walk with them with reduced forward force. I realized that if I have a tendency to shove my foot forward as I walk, I will get blisters (and it's not leather so it will not really "soften"), and after changing how I walked, I can walk all day everyday in these.
My other flat mule with the 2 crossed leather straps, are actually even more comfortable. They are not as low and do not press down on the foot like the Woody Flat Mule. The crossed leather straps are curved and actually create quite a natural arch matches how my foot flexes when I walk (if that makes any sense). I just don't wear them that often because they're more of a beach/holiday sandal for me.

Anyway, that was very long-winded of me. lol, Hope that helped!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Went into the shop to try on the Dr Martens. They did not have my size.
> Observation was that they are lovely! Secondly, I noted they are more purplish than burgundy. Great for work or with jeans. I am very tempted! Am I turning into a shoe person too!?!
> 
> Stock photo looks burgundy:
> View attachment 5604440
> 
> IRL photo with truer colour (wrong size):
> View attachment 5604441


 Shoes are a very nice rabbit hole to fall into....    the burgundy Doc Martens look lovely!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Shoes are a very nice rabbit hole to fall into....    the burgundy Doc Martens look lovely!


I just fell in - clicked that order button!


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> I find them to be very comfortable! The underside of the strap (that holds the top of the foot) is very soft, almost suede-like. It is not stiff at all and even has a bit of stretch.
> (I am assuming that you are okay with the straw material of the espadrilles themselves. Not that I think it is itchy or irritating, it's just a different texture.)
> 
> The only caveat is that I would not run in these or put a lot of forward force on them while walking. I think one time I was walking my dog and he leaped forward, pulling me, and my feet got shoved forward. I could feel my foot stretch the leather and go forward through the sandal. So even though they are soft and comfortable, I do think over time the leather can get stretched out quite a bit. If I wear them often, I do not foresee these lasting too long (especially with the way I treat my shoes, tbh, I'm pretty rough with many of them.)
> 
> I consider these leisurely walking flats for walking on flat and even ground. I would not wear them on any kind of gravel, sand, cobblestone, etc. I have not walked a full day in them, probably half a day, and have not had any issues.
> 
> Edit: If you are looking for a comfortable sandal with more longevity, I would suggest Chloe. But make sure to walk around in the store often, the majority of their sandals are very comfortable, but depending on how you walk, it may cause friction.
> I have 2 Chloe flats. The Chloe Woody Flat mule (original) and the another flat mule, with 2 crisscrossed leather straps (that is no longer available).
> View attachment 5604952
> 
> My Woody Flat mule has been my most used sandal this summer. However, I have learned to walk with them with reduced forward force. I realized that if I have a tendency to shove my foot forward as I walk, I will get blisters (and it's not leather so it will not really "soften"), and after changing how I walked, I can walk all day everyday in these.
> My other flat mule with the 2 crossed leather straps, are actually even more comfortable. They are not as low and do not press down on the foot like the Woody Flat Mule. The crossed leather straps are curved and actually create quite a natural arch matches how my foot flexes when I walk (if that makes any sense). I just don't wear them that often because they're more of a beach/holiday sandal for me.
> 
> Anyway, that was very long-winded of me. lol, Hope that helped!


These look stunning! Simple, elegant and very stylish! Wish I could wear something like that but it doesn’t suit my feet anymore.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I still really like it. I saw another bag on their site that I really liked too.


They have lots of lovely bags! @papertiger recommended seeing them in person to choose but that’s difficult for me and probably impossible for you.


----------



## JenJBS

Since for G-L brands I only have 3 brands, and one bag from each brand, I'll post pics as well.

Jimmy Choo: The BonBon is the perfect evening bag! 



Kate Spade: No one does novelty bags like Kate Spade. Good prices, and fun designs. 



Go Forth Goods: Exceptional leather. Love the style.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> They have lots of lovely bags! @papertiger recommended seeing them in person to choose but that’s difficult for me and probably impossible for you.



and @dcooney4

To put this in context my friend had a wallet that was of outstanding quality (my guess is made by Launer as I have one of their own calf wallets and who used to manufacture wallets for all sorts of other brands) but when I looked at one of their structured handbags (sorry don't know the model name) it was noticeably more the quality I associate with a contemp. brand but more Strathberry (spelling?) or Fairfax& Favor. Nothing wrong with those brands' bags (many is a time I've mulled over a suede F&F Windsor in navy) but I can't kid myself they're on a par with other lux brands.


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Since for G-L brands I only have 3 brands, and one bag from each brand, I'll post pics as well.
> 
> Jimmy Choo: The BonBon is the perfect evening bag!
> View attachment 5605118
> 
> 
> Kate Spade: No one does novelty bags like Kate Spade. Good prices, and fun designs.
> View attachment 5605119
> 
> 
> Go Forth Goods: Exceptional leather. Love the style.
> View attachment 5605122
> View attachment 5605123


Love the Jimmy Choo!


----------



## baghabitz34

For G, I have Gucci.



Same Gucci as last year. Bought the Ophidia tote in 2020 to celebrate a new job. It’s a nice alternative to the Neverfull. However the canvas is very pliable. Had to get an organizer to help the bag keep it’s shape.
I love to use the Soho Disco when I need something smaller & lightweight but still able to carry the necessities.


----------



## whateve

I have one "L" brand - Longchamp.


----------



## whateve

I have four kate spade bags, all bought in the last year and half.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the Jimmy Choo!



Thank you!    I wish I went to evening events, so I'd have more excuses to wear it.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I have four kate spade bags, all bought in the last year and half.
> 
> View attachment 5605267
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605271


Gosh you have great taste in colors.


----------



## Cordeliere

JenJBS said:


> Since for G-L brands I only have 3 brands, and one bag from each brand, I'll post pics as well.
> 
> Jimmy Choo: The BonBon is the perfect evening bag!
> View attachment 5605118
> 
> 
> Kate Spade: No one does novelty bags like Kate Spade. Good prices, and fun designs.
> View attachment 5605119
> 
> 
> Go Forth Goods: Exceptional leather. Love the style.
> View attachment 5605122
> View attachment 5605123


Your mailbox never ceases to make me smile.


----------



## JenJBS

Cordeliere said:


> Your mailbox never ceases to make me smile.


Thank you!     It has the same effect on me!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Gosh you have great taste in colors.


+1 Gorgeous colors!!!


----------



## whateve

Cordeliere said:


> Gosh you have great taste in colors.


Thank you! I love color!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> and @dcooney4
> 
> To put this in context my friend had a wallet that was of outstanding quality (my guess is made by Launer as I have one of their own calf wallets and who used to manufacture wallets for all sorts of other brands) but when I looked at one of their structured handbags (sorry don't know the model name) it was noticeably more the quality I associate with a contemp. brand but more Strathberry (spelling?) or Fairfax& Favor. Nothing wrong with those brands' bags (many is a time I've mulled over a suede F&F Windsor in navy) but I can't kid myself they're on a par with other lux brands.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Since for G-L brands I only have 3 brands, and one bag from each brand, I'll post pics as well.
> 
> Jimmy Choo: The BonBon is the perfect evening bag!
> View attachment 5605118
> 
> 
> Kate Spade: No one does novelty bags like Kate Spade. Good prices, and fun designs.
> View attachment 5605119
> 
> 
> Go Forth Goods: Exceptional leather. Love the style.
> View attachment 5605122
> View attachment 5605123


All three are so different but I really like them all.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> For G, I have Gucci.
> View attachment 5605215
> View attachment 5605216
> 
> Same Gucci as last year. Bought the Ophidia tote in 2020 to celebrate a new job. It’s a nice alternative to the Neverfull. However the canvas is very pliable. Had to get an organizer to help the bag keep it’s shape.
> I love to use the Soho Disco when I need something smaller & lightweight but still able to carry the necessities.


Beautiful and practical Gucci's!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I have four kate spade bags, all bought in the last year and half.
> 
> View attachment 5605267
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605271


You have the most fun bags.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> +1 Gorgeous colors!!!


+2 especially the second KS from the top


----------



## JVSXOXO

Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything… 

August Bag Stats: 
Bags Worn: 2




Coach Cassie 19
Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
Bags Out: 1

Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2

In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.  

My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.


----------



## Jereni

I am hella behind on the bag brand shares, but I did take this pic of my Celines. Am going to try doing the rest from last week and this week’s brands over the next few days.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> All three are so different but I really like them all.



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Interesting the rust wasn’t a colour you wore much. I think that I’d be the same.
> 
> Thanks, I love those two as well. The loafers are Dr Martens which is good because they are a bit less expensive but bad because I’m more likely to splash out on them!
> 
> So interesting to hear you tried on the Umi. I was really disappointed they don’t have a branch in Nice that I could pop into.
> 
> Sorry to hear the braces are so expensive. It’s such a shame. Health shouldn’t come down to something you can afford. Especially not for children.
> 
> Thanks, I’m going to take a look to see what they have!
> 
> Oooo, this is gorgeous! Looking forward to hearing how it works out for you.
> 
> I can see where you are coming from. Several members of my family have A names. I’m not sure if it looks funny as I’m not one of them. But then other brands put letters on their bags!  However, I’m incredibly tempted by it.
> 
> Nothing like moving for clearing out! It’s hard work both ends of the move.
> 
> Thanks, I’m going to download that book to listen too when I finish my current  one!



Oh I would wear more rust, I love the color. Goes great with teal. I wasn’t wearing the BV *pouch* enough. 



JenJBS said:


> Since for G-L brands I only have 3 brands, and one bag from each brand, I'll post pics as well.
> 
> Jimmy Choo: The BonBon is the perfect evening bag!
> View attachment 5605118
> 
> 
> Kate Spade: No one does novelty bags like Kate Spade. Good prices, and fun designs.
> View attachment 5605119
> 
> 
> Go Forth Goods: Exceptional leather. Love the style.
> View attachment 5605122
> View attachment 5605123



Gorgeous bags! Still love that Kate Spade.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

JVSXOXO said:


> Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything…
> 
> August Bag Stats:
> Bags Worn: 2
> View attachment 5605542
> View attachment 5605541
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 19
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
> Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
> Bags Out: 1
> 
> Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
> SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
> SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2
> 
> In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.
> 
> My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.
> View attachment 5605545



Omg on your divorce!!! Good luck - sending virtual hugs and support your way.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Jereni said:


> Omg on your divorce!!! Good luck - sending virtual hugs and support your way.


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## baghabitz34

JVSXOXO said:


> Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything…
> 
> August Bag Stats:
> Bags Worn: 2
> View attachment 5605542
> View attachment 5605541
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 19
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
> Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
> Bags Out: 1
> 
> Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
> SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
> SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2
> 
> In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.
> 
> My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.
> View attachment 5605545


Sorry to hear about your divorce. Hope you & the little one are okay.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JVSXOXO said:


> Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything…
> 
> August Bag Stats:
> Bags Worn: 2
> View attachment 5605542
> View attachment 5605541
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 19
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
> Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
> Bags Out: 1
> 
> Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
> SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
> SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2
> 
> In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.
> 
> My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.
> View attachment 5605545


Wow! Proud of you for doing what’s right for you and for your little ones. A narcissist is not the best role model and is generally not the best support system for a spouse or child. We are here if you need us!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> I am hella behind on the bag brand shares, but I did take this pic of my Celines. Am going to try doing the rest from last week and this week’s brands over the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 5605653


That belt bag….TDF!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Oh I would wear more rust, I love the color. Goes great with teal. I wasn’t wearing the BV *pouch* enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bags! Still love that Kate Spade.


Thank you!


----------



## Cordeliere

JVSXOXO said:


> Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything…
> 
> August Bag Stats:
> Bags Worn: 2
> View attachment 5605542
> View attachment 5605541
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 19
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
> Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
> Bags Out: 1
> 
> Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
> SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
> SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2
> 
> In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.
> 
> My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.
> View attachment 5605545


This is a great place to come for emotional support if you need it.  It is also a great escape too.


----------



## BowieFan1971

G-L
The largest segment of my collection, by number and value…

Gucci- Abbey tote in pewter/tan and Abbey hobo in navy/red
I love the lightness, casual but elegant feel and durability/easy spot clean nature of the nylon blend canvas on these bags. I can wear them with the most casual outfits and still look (and feel) pulled together

Hermès- all vintage. 1956 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box, Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval, 1960’s era Sac 404 in Black Box, converted Bolide 31 pouch in red. The quality! I cherish my two grand dames and am in awe of how the quality allowed them to still be around (and wearable!) 60+ years later. The Gold color of the Bolide 35 is my idea of the perfect bag color and I love the shape. All of them are true classics and the epitome of wearable elegance.

Louis Vuitton- Speedy 25, Alma PM, Cabas Mezzo, Bucket GM in mono, Saleya PM in DE, Reade PM in Rouge vernis. All my LV are vintage, the Cabas is from 1988. Another statement about the quality of these bags. They are strong, durable and lightweight. My first high end designer bag was a LV, so the brand has a special place in my heart. I love the classic designs…the heritage and stories behind the Speedy and Alma (as well as the Kelly and Bolide) that makes them bags beyond trend, with true staying power. The Reade is just a gorgeous texture and color, cute and sexy.

Longchamp- Le Pliage Shopping in both sizes (maroon, red, khaki), medium in lime, small in coral and mini in stripe canvas. Le Pliage Cuir small in taupe. All mine are secondhand, nylon picked up for under $20 each and repaired. They are what I use to travel and are designer “beater bags.” The striped mini was a total impulse buy for $25 and is a perfect summer bag. The Cuir was given to me as an act of kindness and was the bag I used in Paris. The style is so practical…lightweight, roomy, packable, easy to clean, very water resistant. You can stuff one anywhere to always have a bag handy. Designer but you can wear them anywhere on the DL.


----------



## JVSXOXO

baghabitz34 said:


> Sorry to hear about your divorce. Hope you & the little one are okay.


Thank you so much!   We are okay for now but likely heading to family court tomorrow and I know my husband isn’t going to respond well, so nervous about that.


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow! Proud of you for doing what’s right for you and for your little ones. A narcissist is not the best role model and is generally not the best support system for a spouse or child. We are here if you need us!


Thank you! You’re absolutely right on both accounts, and my son and I deserve so much better. It took me some time to recognize the emotional abuse for what it was, and then for a while I thought that maybe we could work things out. But he’s shown that there is no working it out with someone who never sees their own faults and never takes accountability for their actions. I’m not wasting anymore of my life dealing with his nonsense.


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Since for G-L brands I only have 3 brands, and one bag from each brand, I'll post pics as well.
> 
> Jimmy Choo: The BonBon is the perfect evening bag!
> View attachment 5605118
> 
> 
> Kate Spade: No one does novelty bags like Kate Spade. Good prices, and fun designs.
> View attachment 5605119
> 
> 
> Go Forth Goods: Exceptional leather. Love the style.
> View attachment 5605122
> View attachment 5605123


I love your Jimmy Choo! And your Kate Spade. Actually, I love all your bags! 


papertiger said:


> and @dcooney4
> 
> To put this in context my friend had a wallet that was of outstanding quality (my guess is made by Launer as I have one of their own calf wallets and who used to manufacture wallets for all sorts of other brands) but when I looked at one of their structured handbags (sorry don't know the model name) it was noticeably more the quality I associate with a contemp. brand but more Strathberry (spelling?) or Fairfax& Favor. Nothing wrong with those brands' bags (many is a time I've mulled over a suede F&F Windsor in navy) but I can't kid myself they're on a par with other lux brands.


Thanks for clarifying- this is so helpful to know. 


baghabitz34 said:


> For G, I have Gucci.
> View attachment 5605215
> View attachment 5605216
> 
> Same Gucci as last year. Bought the Ophidia tote in 2020 to celebrate a new job. It’s a nice alternative to the Neverfull. However the canvas is very pliable. Had to get an organizer to help the bag keep it’s shape.
> I love to use the Soho Disco when I need something smaller & lightweight but still able to carry the necessities.


Gorgeous Gucci bags! 


whateve said:


> I have one "L" brand - Longchamp.
> 
> View attachment 5605265


Love this Longchamp bucket bag! 


whateve said:


> I have four kate spade bags, all bought in the last year and half.
> 
> View attachment 5605267
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605271


Echoing the love of these bags and colours! 


JVSXOXO said:


> Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything…
> 
> August Bag Stats:
> Bags Worn: 2
> View attachment 5605542
> View attachment 5605541
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 19
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
> Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
> Bags Out: 1
> 
> Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
> SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
> SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2
> 
> In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.
> 
> My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.
> View attachment 5605545


Your bags are stunning but I’m sorry to hear that things are tough. I know only too well how difficult a relationship with a Narcissist can be. You have my admiration for your determination and bravery! There is a better life for you and your little one. 


Jereni said:


> Oh I would wear more rust, I love the color. Goes great with teal. I wasn’t wearing the BV *pouch* enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bags! Still love that Kate Spade.


Ah, the bag rather than the colour. 


Cordeliere said:


> This is a great place to come for emotional support if you need it.  It is also a great escape too.


Totally agree!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Went into the shop to try on the Dr Martens. They did not have my size.
> Observation was that they are lovely! Secondly, I noted they are more purplish than burgundy. Great for work or with jeans. I am very tempted! Am I turning into a shoe person too!?!
> 
> Stock photo looks burgundy:
> View attachment 5604440
> 
> IRL photo with truer colour (wrong size):
> View attachment 5604441


----------



## papertiger

JVSXOXO said:


> Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything…
> 
> August Bag Stats:
> Bags Worn: 2
> View attachment 5605542
> View attachment 5605541
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 19
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
> Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
> Bags Out: 1
> 
> Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
> SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
> SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2
> 
> In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.
> 
> My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.
> View attachment 5605545


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> G-L
> The largest segment of my collection, by number and value…
> 
> Gucci- Abbey tote in pewter/tan and Abbey hobo in navy/red
> I love the lightness, casual but elegant feel and durability/easy spot clean nature of the nylon blend canvas on these bags. I can wear them with the most casual outfits and still look (and feel) pulled together
> 
> Hermès- all vintage. 1956 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box, Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval, 1960’s era Sac 404 in Black Box, converted Bolide 31 pouch in red. The quality! I cherish my two grand dames and am in awe of how the quality allowed them to still be around (and wearable!) 60+ years later. The Gold color of the Bolide 35 is my idea of the perfect bag color and I love the shape. All of them are true classics and the epitome of wearable elegance.
> 
> Louis Vuitton- Speedy 25, Alma PM, Cabas Mezzo, Bucket GM in mono, Saleya PM in DE, Reade PM in Rouge vernis. All my LV are vintage, the Cabas is from 1988. Another statement about the quality of these bags. They are strong, durable and lightweight. My first high end designer bag was a LV, so the brand has a special place in my heart. I love the classic designs…the heritage and stories behind the Speedy and Alma (as well as the Kelly and Bolide) that makes them bags beyond trend, with true staying power. The Reade is just a gorgeous texture and color, cute and sexy.
> 
> Longchamp- Le Pliage Shopping in both sizes (maroon, red, khaki), medium in lime, small in coral and mini in stripe canvas. Le Pliage Cuir small in taupe. All mine are secondhand, nylon picked up for under $20 each and repaired. They are what I use to travel and are designer “beater bags.” The striped mini was a total impulse buy for $25 and is a perfect summer bag. The Cuir was given to me as an act of kindness and was the bag I used in Paris. The style is so practical…lightweight, roomy, packable, easy to clean, very water resistant. You can stuff one anywhere to always have a bag handy. Designer but you can wear them anywhere on the DL.
> 
> View attachment 5605761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605767



It's amazing how long these beautiful H bags last. My Aunt has the same specs Bolide as you, has carried here's every day for around 35 years 

I'd comment on the rest, I know you've posted so many bags but all I can see is the 404. BTW, the 404 is the Sac Mallette without the 'Mallette' part

I also think the older LV mono bags get the better they look too.

The LP Cuir was a lovely gift, a sophisticated version


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> G-L
> The largest segment of my collection, by number and value…
> 
> Gucci- Abbey tote in pewter/tan and Abbey hobo in navy/red
> I love the lightness, casual but elegant feel and durability/easy spot clean nature of the nylon blend canvas on these bags. I can wear them with the most casual outfits and still look (and feel) pulled together
> 
> Hermès- all vintage. 1956 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box, Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval, 1960’s era Sac 404 in Black Box, converted Bolide 31 pouch in red. The quality! I cherish my two grand dames and am in awe of how the quality allowed them to still be around (and wearable!) 60+ years later. The Gold color of the Bolide 35 is my idea of the perfect bag color and I love the shape. All of them are true classics and the epitome of wearable elegance.
> 
> Louis Vuitton- Speedy 25, Alma PM, Cabas Mezzo, Bucket GM in mono, Saleya PM in DE, Reade PM in Rouge vernis. All my LV are vintage, the Cabas is from 1988. Another statement about the quality of these bags. They are strong, durable and lightweight. My first high end designer bag was a LV, so the brand has a special place in my heart. I love the classic designs…the heritage and stories behind the Speedy and Alma (as well as the Kelly and Bolide) that makes them bags beyond trend, with true staying power. The Reade is just a gorgeous texture and color, cute and sexy.
> 
> Longchamp- Le Pliage Shopping in both sizes (maroon, red, khaki), medium in lime, small in coral and mini in stripe canvas. Le Pliage Cuir small in taupe. All mine are secondhand, nylon picked up for under $20 each and repaired. They are what I use to travel and are designer “beater bags.” The striped mini was a total impulse buy for $25 and is a perfect summer bag. The Cuir was given to me as an act of kindness and was the bag I used in Paris. The style is so practical…lightweight, roomy, packable, easy to clean, very water resistant. You can stuff one anywhere to always have a bag handy. Designer but you can wear them anywhere on the DL.
> 
> View attachment 5605761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605767


In the words of the great bard:
_“Did my heart love till now? forswear it, sight!
For I ne'er saw true beauty till this night.”_

Your talents with preloved are so inspiring!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> G-L
> The largest segment of my collection, by number and value…
> 
> Gucci- Abbey tote in pewter/tan and Abbey hobo in navy/red
> I love the lightness, casual but elegant feel and durability/easy spot clean nature of the nylon blend canvas on these bags. I can wear them with the most casual outfits and still look (and feel) pulled together
> 
> Hermès- all vintage. 1956 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box, Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval, 1960’s era Sac 404 in Black Box, converted Bolide 31 pouch in red. The quality! I cherish my two grand dames and am in awe of how the quality allowed them to still be around (and wearable!) 60+ years later. The Gold color of the Bolide 35 is my idea of the perfect bag color and I love the shape. All of them are true classics and the epitome of wearable elegance.
> 
> Louis Vuitton- Speedy 25, Alma PM, Cabas Mezzo, Bucket GM in mono, Saleya PM in DE, Reade PM in Rouge vernis. All my LV are vintage, the Cabas is from 1988. Another statement about the quality of these bags. They are strong, durable and lightweight. My first high end designer bag was a LV, so the brand has a special place in my heart. I love the classic designs…the heritage and stories behind the Speedy and Alma (as well as the Kelly and Bolide) that makes them bags beyond trend, with true staying power. The Reade is just a gorgeous texture and color, cute and sexy.
> 
> Longchamp- Le Pliage Shopping in both sizes (maroon, red, khaki), medium in lime, small in coral and mini in stripe canvas. Le Pliage Cuir small in taupe. All mine are secondhand, nylon picked up for under $20 each and repaired. They are what I use to travel and are designer “beater bags.” The striped mini was a total impulse buy for $25 and is a perfect summer bag. The Cuir was given to me as an act of kindness and was the bag I used in Paris. The style is so practical…lightweight, roomy, packable, easy to clean, very water resistant. You can stuff one anywhere to always have a bag handy. Designer but you can wear them anywhere on the DL.
> 
> View attachment 5605761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605767


Beautiful bags! I especially love the gold Bolide & the vintage LV.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

So I'm a bit anxious on posting all my Gucci and Hermes as I don't even know how many Gucci I have anymore (I have 15 H). I had every model/date on an app and then the app went 'bang'. Same with my careful photo albums on TPF a few updates ago.

Some Gucci's (pardon the odd YSL& Bal) and 2 oldest H bags I inherited. From back row left snaking forward, Gucci back leather travel rote, Gucci crocodile and hair-calf Secret, 1970s clutch (Bal) Leather Hearts Valentine Boston,  (YSL) 1970 suede crossbody, Horse-shoe shoulder bag, blue suede Babushka Boston. Also, one of my favourites: Gucci 29cm Lizard 'Padlock'  another inherited bag (second pic).










I carried my grandma's white H clutch to my graduation. She'd got into university on a scholarship, but then couldn't go because her mother needed her in the family business after her father's death.  I'm carrying the bag for the both of us. My own father died when I was at uni so I took my mother and my BF (now DH). Yes, under my robe, top to toe Gucci and H scarf my mother bought me.


----------



## baghabitz34

Same KS as last year:








The wallets are great quality. I’ve used them a lot over the last 4 years & they show little wear. Top right is the Cameron Street (charm is from Etsy). It always gets compliments.
2nd row left: Amelia. Like to use for work. 2nd row right: don’t recall the name. It was my go to throw around bag for a long time.
3rd row left: Madison Ave version of the Mega Lane. Love the over-the-top nature of it. 3rd row right: Toujours in gingerbread. Christmas gift from my sister. Love the color.
Bottom: quilted Natalia. Reminded me of a Chanel tote I liked but at a much friendlier price point.


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> So I'm a bit anxious on posting all my Gucci and Hermes as I don't even know how many Gucci I have anymore (I have 15 H). I had every model/date on an app and then the app went 'bang'. Same with my careful photo albums on TPF a few updates ago.
> 
> Some Gucci's (pardon the odd YSL& Bal) and 2 oldest H bags I inherited. From back row left snaking forward, Gucci back leather travel rote, Gucci crocodile and hair-calf Secret, 1970s clutch (Bal) Leather Hearts Valentine Boston,  (YSL) 1970 suede crossbody, Horse-shoe shoulder bag, blue suede Babushka Boston. Also, one of my favourites: Gucci 29cm Lizard 'Padlock'  another inherited bag (second pic).
> 
> View attachment 5605896
> View attachment 5605894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605893
> View attachment 5605892
> View attachment 5605891
> 
> 
> I carried my grandma's white H clutch to my graduation. She'd got into university on a scholarship, but then couldn't go because her mother needed her in the family business after her father's death.  I'm carrying the bag for the both of us. My own father died when I was at uni so I took my mother and my BF (now DH). Yes, under my robe, top to toe Gucci and H scarf my mother bought me.


Love how you carried the bag for both of you


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> In the words of the great bard:
> _“Did my heart love till now? forswear it, sight!
> For I ne'er saw true beauty till this night.”_
> Your talents with preloved are so inspiring!



Thanks! Now that’s a compliment!


----------



## DME

Lovely bag posts so far everyone!

I’m going to do the same thing this week that I did last week and take a moment to wax poetic about a specific bag from this letter range instead of bombard you with all the photos from earlier this year. Well, two bags, actually, since Louis Vuitton makes up the bulk of my collection and the Hermes Birkin was my Holy Grail bag.

First up, my LV Trapeze GM Clutch in black Epi leather. While not the first LV I owned (that honor belongs to my OG Monogram Canvas Pochette), it is the oldest LV in my collection. It was purchased by my mother in 1990 to wear to an AIDS charity event in Washington, DC, she and my father attended that was hosted by Princess Diana. My mom is neither a bag person nor sentimental, so when she asked if I wanted it, I pounced! Now if only you could actually see the bag she was holding when she and my dad met Princess Di (second photo)… It’s held up pretty well outside of a little peeling in the interior zip pocket; Epi bags from this era are known for faulty interior linings. This is the bag from the archives on which the current Twist is based. I don’t get to a lot of events that call for a clutch, so this bag doesn’t get as much love as I would like, but it’s a treasured part of my collection.





The Birkin is a bag I’ve desired for more than two decades after first learning of its existence. I was finally lucky enough to purchase one from the boutique in March 2021. I’m glad I wasn’t offered one until I had time to figure out my preferences, as it could have turned into an expensive mistake. I actually ran into someone who has a sister to my bag today when I was off doing (routine) medical testing. Mine is a B30 Etain in silver hardware, while the person I ran into had nearly the same specs, but in gold hardware. I don’t see many H bags outside of Tysons Galleria, so it was a surprise to see one at NIH! Brave woman, indeed, as I usually take a nondescript canvas bag for this appointment; too many tests and blood draws for my luxury bag comfort level. Here are some new photos from this past weekend. Please excuse the unmade bed!


----------



## DME

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you so much!   We are okay for now but likely heading to family court tomorrow and I know my husband isn’t going to respond well, so nervous about that.
> 
> Thank you! You’re absolutely right on both accounts, and my son and I deserve so much better. It took me some time to recognize the emotional abuse for what it was, and then for a while I thought that maybe we could work things out. But he’s shown that there is no working it out with someone who never sees their own faults and never takes accountability for their actions. I’m not wasting anymore of my life dealing with his nonsense.


While I haven’t been through a divorce, I have been to court for a hotly contested estate issue and I had to meet personally with the judge handling the case. If I was to offer you one bit of advice (based on the advice I was given), it would be to just stay calm and remember why your are doing this. Your well-being and your son’s are paramount. I applaud your strength and echo others that we are here for you. Hugs and best wishes for tomorrow.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> So I'm a bit anxious on posting all my Gucci and Hermes as I don't even know how many Gucci I have anymore (I have 15 H). I had every model/date on an app and then the app went 'bang'. Same with my careful photo albums on TPF a few updates ago.
> 
> Some Gucci's (pardon the odd YSL& Bal) and 2 oldest H bags I inherited. From back row left snaking forward, Gucci back leather travel rote, Gucci crocodile and hair-calf Secret, 1970s clutch (Bal) Leather Hearts Valentine Boston,  (YSL) 1970 suede crossbody, Horse-shoe shoulder bag, blue suede Babushka Boston. Also, one of my favourites: Gucci 29cm Lizard 'Padlock'  another inherited bag (second pic).
> 
> View attachment 5605896
> View attachment 5605894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605893
> View attachment 5605892
> View attachment 5605891
> 
> 
> I carried my grandma's white H clutch to my graduation. She'd got into university on a scholarship, but then couldn't go because her mother needed her in the family business after her father's death.  I'm carrying the bag for the both of us. My own father died when I was at uni so I took my mother and my BF (now DH). Yes, under my robe, top to toe Gucci and H scarf my mother bought me.


Great story about your clutch! And I covet your Padlock!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Same KS as last year:
> View attachment 5605913
> View attachment 5605914
> View attachment 5605915
> View attachment 5605916
> View attachment 5605917
> View attachment 5605918
> View attachment 5605919
> 
> The wallets are great quality. I’ve used them a lot over the last 4 years & they show little wear. Top right is the Cameron Street (charm is from Etsy). It always gets compliments.
> 2nd row left: Amelia. Like to use for work. 2nd row right: don’t recall the name. It was my go to throw around bag for a long time.
> 3rd row left: Madison Ave version of the Mega Lane. Love the over-the-top nature of it. 3rd row right: Toujours in gingerbread. Christmas gift from my sister. Love the color.
> Bottom: quilted Natalia. Reminded me of a Chanel tote I liked but at a much friendlier price point.


Love that Madison! My kind of statement bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> I love your Jimmy Choo! And your Kate Spade. Actually, I love all your bags!


Thank you!     You're very kind!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Since for G-L brands I only have 3 brands, and one bag from each brand, I'll post pics as well.
> 
> Jimmy Choo: The BonBon is the perfect evening bag!
> View attachment 5605118
> 
> 
> Kate Spade: No one does novelty bags like Kate Spade. Good prices, and fun designs.
> View attachment 5605119
> 
> 
> Go Forth Goods: Exceptional leather. Love the style.
> View attachment 5605122
> View attachment 5605123


Love that Jimmy Choo! Sexy!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> G-L
> The largest segment of my collection, by number and value…
> 
> Gucci- Abbey tote in pewter/tan and Abbey hobo in navy/red
> I love the lightness, casual but elegant feel and durability/easy spot clean nature of the nylon blend canvas on these bags. I can wear them with the most casual outfits and still look (and feel) pulled together
> 
> Hermès- all vintage. 1956 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box, Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval, 1960’s era Sac 404 in Black Box, converted Bolide 31 pouch in red. The quality! I cherish my two grand dames and am in awe of how the quality allowed them to still be around (and wearable!) 60+ years later. The Gold color of the Bolide 35 is my idea of the perfect bag color and I love the shape. All of them are true classics and the epitome of wearable elegance.
> 
> Louis Vuitton- Speedy 25, Alma PM, Cabas Mezzo, Bucket GM in mono, Saleya PM in DE, Reade PM in Rouge vernis. All my LV are vintage, the Cabas is from 1988. Another statement about the quality of these bags. They are strong, durable and lightweight. My first high end designer bag was a LV, so the brand has a special place in my heart. I love the classic designs…the heritage and stories behind the Speedy and Alma (as well as the Kelly and Bolide) that makes them bags beyond trend, with true staying power. The Reade is just a gorgeous texture and color, cute and sexy.
> 
> Longchamp- Le Pliage Shopping in both sizes (maroon, red, khaki), medium in lime, small in coral and mini in stripe canvas. Le Pliage Cuir small in taupe. All mine are secondhand, nylon picked up for under $20 each and repaired. They are what I use to travel and are designer “beater bags.” The striped mini was a total impulse buy for $25 and is a perfect summer bag. The Cuir was given to me as an act of kindness and was the bag I used in Paris. The style is so practical…lightweight, roomy, packable, easy to clean, very water resistant. You can stuff one anywhere to always have a bag handy. Designer but you can wear them anywhere on the DL.
> 
> View attachment 5605761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605767


Nice collection.   Really impressed with how great your LV looks.


----------



## Cordeliere

papertiger said:


> So I'm a bit anxious on posting all my Gucci and Hermes as I don't even know how many Gucci I have anymore (I have 15 H). I had every model/date on an app and then the app went 'bang'. Same with my careful photo albums on TPF a few updates ago.
> 
> Some Gucci's (pardon the odd YSL& Bal) and 2 oldest H bags I inherited. From back row left snaking forward, Gucci back leather travel rote, Gucci crocodile and hair-calf Secret, 1970s clutch (Bal) Leather Hearts Valentine Boston,  (YSL) 1970 suede crossbody, Horse-shoe shoulder bag, blue suede Babushka Boston. Also, one of my favourites: Gucci 29cm Lizard 'Padlock'  another inherited bag (second pic).
> 
> View attachment 5605896
> View attachment 5605894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605893
> View attachment 5605892
> View attachment 5605891
> 
> 
> I carried my grandma's white H clutch to my graduation. She'd got into university on a scholarship, but then couldn't go because her mother needed her in the family business after her father's death.  I'm carrying the bag for the both of us. My own father died when I was at uni so I took my mother and my BF (now DH). Yes, under my robe, top to toe Gucci and H scarf my mother bought me.


Wonderful story about the clutch at graduation.


----------



## Cordeliere

DME said:


> Lovely bag posts so far everyone!
> 
> I’m going to do the same thing this week that I did last week and take a moment to wax poetic about a specific bag from this letter range instead of bombard you with all the photos from earlier this year. Well, two bags, actually, since Louis Vuitton makes up the bulk of my collection and the Hermes Birkin was my Holy Grail bag.
> 
> First up, my LV Trapeze GM Clutch in black Epi leather. While not the first LV I owned (that honor belongs to my OG Monogram Canvas Pochette), it is the oldest LV in my collection. It was purchased by my mother in 1990 to wear to an AIDS charity event in Washington, DC, she and my father attended that was hosted by Princess Diana. My mom is neither a bag person nor sentimental, so when she asked if I wanted it, I pounced! Now if only you could actually see the bag she was holding when she and my dad met Princess Di (second photo)… It’s held up pretty well outside of a little peeling in the interior zip pocket; Epi bags from this era are known for faulty interior linings. This is the bag from the archives on which the current Twist is based. I don’t get to a lot of events that call for a clutch, so this bag doesn’t get as much love as I would like, but it’s a treasured part of my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5605864
> View attachment 5605865
> 
> 
> The Birkin is a bag I’ve desired for more than two decades after first learning of its existence. I was finally lucky enough to purchase one from the boutique in March 2021. I’m glad I wasn’t offered one until I had time to figure out my preferences, as it could have turned into an expensive mistake. I actually ran into someone who has a sister to my bag today when I was off doing (routine) medical testing. Mine is a B30 Etain in silver hardware, while the person I ran into had nearly the same specs, but in gold hardware. I don’t see many H bags outside of Tysons Galleria, so it was a surprise to see one at NIH! Brave woman, indeed, as I usually take a nondescript canvas bag for this appointment; too many tests and blood draws for my luxury bag comfort level. Here are some new photos from this past weekend. Please excuse the unmade bed!
> 
> View attachment 5605921
> View attachment 5605922


Great story about your bag meeting Princess Diana. 

Your Birkin is the perfect combo of size, color, and hardware.   Love the veining in the leather.   You really did well.  It is a beauty.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Since for G-L brands I only have 3 brands, and one bag from each brand, I'll post pics as well.
> 
> Jimmy Choo: The BonBon is the perfect evening bag!
> View attachment 5605118
> 
> 
> Kate Spade: No one does novelty bags like Kate Spade. Good prices, and fun designs.
> View attachment 5605119
> 
> 
> Go Forth Goods: Exceptional leather. Love the style.
> View attachment 5605122
> View attachment 5605123


I forgot you had that KS bag. I love it!


----------



## Kimbashop

JVSXOXO said:


> Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything…
> 
> August Bag Stats:
> Bags Worn: 2
> View attachment 5605542
> View attachment 5605541
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 19
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
> Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
> Bags Out: 1
> 
> Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
> SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
> SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2
> 
> In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.
> 
> My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.
> View attachment 5605545


I'm sorry to hear that you are going through this, but it sounds like you are making the right choice


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

JVSXOXO said:


> Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything…
> 
> August Bag Stats:
> Bags Worn: 2
> View attachment 5605542
> View attachment 5605541
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 19
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
> Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
> Bags Out: 1
> 
> Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
> SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
> SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2
> 
> In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.
> 
> My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.
> View attachment 5605545


I am sorry you’re going through such a challenging time.


----------



## More bags

JVSXOXO said:


> Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything…
> 
> August Bag Stats:
> Bags Worn: 2
> View attachment 5605542
> View attachment 5605541
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 19
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
> Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
> Bags Out: 1
> 
> Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
> SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
> SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2
> 
> In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.
> 
> My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.
> View attachment 5605545


Sending positive thoughts, courage, and strength to you and your little human.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> G-L
> The largest segment of my collection, by number and value…
> 
> Gucci- Abbey tote in pewter/tan and Abbey hobo in navy/red
> I love the lightness, casual but elegant feel and durability/easy spot clean nature of the nylon blend canvas on these bags. I can wear them with the most casual outfits and still look (and feel) pulled together
> 
> Hermès- all vintage. 1956 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box, Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval, 1960’s era Sac 404 in Black Box, converted Bolide 31 pouch in red. The quality! I cherish my two grand dames and am in awe of how the quality allowed them to still be around (and wearable!) 60+ years later. The Gold color of the Bolide 35 is my idea of the perfect bag color and I love the shape. All of them are true classics and the epitome of wearable elegance.
> 
> Louis Vuitton- Speedy 25, Alma PM, Cabas Mezzo, Bucket GM in mono, Saleya PM in DE, Reade PM in Rouge vernis. All my LV are vintage, the Cabas is from 1988. Another statement about the quality of these bags. They are strong, durable and lightweight. My first high end designer bag was a LV, so the brand has a special place in my heart. I love the classic designs…the heritage and stories behind the Speedy and Alma (as well as the Kelly and Bolide) that makes them bags beyond trend, with true staying power. The Reade is just a gorgeous texture and color, cute and sexy.
> 
> Longchamp- Le Pliage Shopping in both sizes (maroon, red, khaki), medium in lime, small in coral and mini in stripe canvas. Le Pliage Cuir small in taupe. All mine are secondhand, nylon picked up for under $20 each and repaired. They are what I use to travel and are designer “beater bags.” The striped mini was a total impulse buy for $25 and is a perfect summer bag. The Cuir was given to me as an act of kindness and was the bag I used in Paris. The style is so practical…lightweight, roomy, packable, easy to clean, very water resistant. You can stuff one anywhere to always have a bag handy. Designer but you can wear them anywhere on the DL.
> 
> View attachment 5605761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605767


Your collection is really impressive! 




Katinahat said:


> I love your Jimmy Choo! And your Kate Spade. Actually, I love all your bags!


Thank you!   




Kimbashop said:


> I forgot you had that KS bag. I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

JVSXOXO said:


> Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything…
> 
> August Bag Stats:
> Bags Worn: 2
> View attachment 5605542
> View attachment 5605541
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 19
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
> Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
> Bags Out: 1
> 
> Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
> SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
> SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2
> 
> In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.
> 
> My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.
> View attachment 5605545


Getting out of a bad situation is more important. Beautiful bags and best of luck.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> G-L
> The largest segment of my collection, by number and value…
> 
> Gucci- Abbey tote in pewter/tan and Abbey hobo in navy/red
> I love the lightness, casual but elegant feel and durability/easy spot clean nature of the nylon blend canvas on these bags. I can wear them with the most casual outfits and still look (and feel) pulled together
> 
> Hermès- all vintage. 1956 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box, Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval, 1960’s era Sac 404 in Black Box, converted Bolide 31 pouch in red. The quality! I cherish my two grand dames and am in awe of how the quality allowed them to still be around (and wearable!) 60+ years later. The Gold color of the Bolide 35 is my idea of the perfect bag color and I love the shape. All of them are true classics and the epitome of wearable elegance.
> 
> Louis Vuitton- Speedy 25, Alma PM, Cabas Mezzo, Bucket GM in mono, Saleya PM in DE, Reade PM in Rouge vernis. All my LV are vintage, the Cabas is from 1988. Another statement about the quality of these bags. They are strong, durable and lightweight. My first high end designer bag was a LV, so the brand has a special place in my heart. I love the classic designs…the heritage and stories behind the Speedy and Alma (as well as the Kelly and Bolide) that makes them bags beyond trend, with true staying power. The Reade is just a gorgeous texture and color, cute and sexy.
> 
> Longchamp- Le Pliage Shopping in both sizes (maroon, red, khaki), medium in lime, small in coral and mini in stripe canvas. Le Pliage Cuir small in taupe. All mine are secondhand, nylon picked up for under $20 each and repaired. They are what I use to travel and are designer “beater bags.” The striped mini was a total impulse buy for $25 and is a perfect summer bag. The Cuir was given to me as an act of kindness and was the bag I used in Paris. The style is so practical…lightweight, roomy, packable, easy to clean, very water resistant. You can stuff one anywhere to always have a bag handy. Designer but you can wear them anywhere on the DL.
> 
> View attachment 5605761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605767


Wow ,What a collection! Love!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> So I'm a bit anxious on posting all my Gucci and Hermes as I don't even know how many Gucci I have anymore (I have 15 H). I had every model/date on an app and then the app went 'bang'. Same with my careful photo albums on TPF a few updates ago.
> 
> Some Gucci's (pardon the odd YSL& Bal) and 2 oldest H bags I inherited. From back row left snaking forward, Gucci back leather travel rote, Gucci crocodile and hair-calf Secret, 1970s clutch (Bal) Leather Hearts Valentine Boston,  (YSL) 1970 suede crossbody, Horse-shoe shoulder bag, blue suede Babushka Boston. Also, one of my favourites: Gucci 29cm Lizard 'Padlock'  another inherited bag (second pic).
> 
> View attachment 5605896
> View attachment 5605894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605893
> View attachment 5605892
> View attachment 5605891
> 
> 
> I carried my grandma's white H clutch to my graduation. She'd got into university on a scholarship, but then couldn't go because her mother needed her in the family business after her father's death.  I'm carrying the bag for the both of us. My own father died when I was at uni so I took my mother and my BF (now DH). Yes, under my robe, top to toe Gucci and H scarf my mother bought me.


Love love love them!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> I am hella behind on the bag brand shares, but I did take this pic of my Celines. Am going to try doing the rest from last week and this week’s brands over the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 5605653


So glad you posted though. Absolutely lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Same KS as last year:
> View attachment 5605913
> View attachment 5605914
> View attachment 5605915
> View attachment 5605916
> View attachment 5605917
> View attachment 5605918
> View attachment 5605919
> 
> The wallets are great quality. I’ve used them a lot over the last 4 years & they show little wear. Top right is the Cameron Street (charm is from Etsy). It always gets compliments.
> 2nd row left: Amelia. Like to use for work. 2nd row right: don’t recall the name. It was my go to throw around bag for a long time.
> 3rd row left: Madison Ave version of the Mega Lane. Love the over-the-top nature of it. 3rd row right: Toujours in gingerbread. Christmas gift from my sister. Love the color.
> Bottom: quilted Natalia. Reminded me of a Chanel tote I liked but at a much friendlier price point.


Lovely bags! I always enjoy see them. Seeing the pretty bags really helps keep my mind off other things, so keep posting.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> Lovely bag posts so far everyone!
> 
> I’m going to do the same thing this week that I did last week and take a moment to wax poetic about a specific bag from this letter range instead of bombard you with all the photos from earlier this year. Well, two bags, actually, since Louis Vuitton makes up the bulk of my collection and the Hermes Birkin was my Holy Grail bag.
> 
> First up, my LV Trapeze GM Clutch in black Epi leather. While not the first LV I owned (that honor belongs to my OG Monogram Canvas Pochette), it is the oldest LV in my collection. It was purchased by my mother in 1990 to wear to an AIDS charity event in Washington, DC, she and my father attended that was hosted by Princess Diana. My mom is neither a bag person nor sentimental, so when she asked if I wanted it, I pounced! Now if only you could actually see the bag she was holding when she and my dad met Princess Di (second photo)… It’s held up pretty well outside of a little peeling in the interior zip pocket; Epi bags from this era are known for faulty interior linings. This is the bag from the archives on which the current Twist is based. I don’t get to a lot of events that call for a clutch, so this bag doesn’t get as much love as I would like, but it’s a treasured part of my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5605864
> View attachment 5605865
> 
> 
> The Birkin is a bag I’ve desired for more than two decades after first learning of its existence. I was finally lucky enough to purchase one from the boutique in March 2021. I’m glad I wasn’t offered one until I had time to figure out my preferences, as it could have turned into an expensive mistake. I actually ran into someone who has a sister to my bag today when I was off doing (routine) medical testing. Mine is a B30 Etain in silver hardware, while the person I ran into had nearly the same specs, but in gold hardware. I don’t see many H bags outside of Tysons Galleria, so it was a surprise to see one at NIH! Brave woman, indeed, as I usually take a nondescript canvas bag for this appointment; too many tests and blood draws for my luxury bag comfort level. Here are some new photos from this past weekend. Please excuse the unmade bed!
> 
> View attachment 5605921
> View attachment 5605922


Love the story and the bags.


----------



## Cordeliere

Jereni said:


> I am hella behind on the bag brand shares, but I did take this pic of my Celines. Am going to try doing the rest from last week and this week’s brands over the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 5605653


Great Celine collection.  Nice range of colors.   The greenish one is so pretty,


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> Lovely bag posts so far everyone!
> 
> I’m going to do the same thing this week that I did last week and take a moment to wax poetic about a specific bag from this letter range instead of bombard you with all the photos from earlier this year. Well, two bags, actually, since Louis Vuitton makes up the bulk of my collection and the Hermes Birkin was my Holy Grail bag.
> 
> First up, my LV Trapeze GM Clutch in black Epi leather. While not the first LV I owned (that honor belongs to my OG Monogram Canvas Pochette), it is the oldest LV in my collection. It was purchased by my mother in 1990 to wear to an AIDS charity event in Washington, DC, she and my father attended that was hosted by Princess Diana. My mom is neither a bag person nor sentimental, so when she asked if I wanted it, I pounced! Now if only you could actually see the bag she was holding when she and my dad met Princess Di (second photo)… It’s held up pretty well outside of a little peeling in the interior zip pocket; Epi bags from this era are known for faulty interior linings. This is the bag from the archives on which the current Twist is based. I don’t get to a lot of events that call for a clutch, so this bag doesn’t get as much love as I would like, but it’s a treasured part of my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5605864
> View attachment 5605865
> 
> 
> The Birkin is a bag I’ve desired for more than two decades after first learning of its existence. I was finally lucky enough to purchase one from the boutique in March 2021. I’m glad I wasn’t offered one until I had time to figure out my preferences, as it could have turned into an expensive mistake. I actually ran into someone who has a sister to my bag today when I was off doing (routine) medical testing. Mine is a B30 Etain in silver hardware, while the person I ran into had nearly the same specs, but in gold hardware. I don’t see many H bags outside of Tysons Galleria, so it was a surprise to see one at NIH! Brave woman, indeed, as I usually take a nondescript canvas bag for this appointment; too many tests and blood draws for my luxury bag comfort level. Here are some new photos from this past weekend. Please excuse the unmade bed!
> 
> View attachment 5605921
> View attachment 5605922


I love both your prescious bags! It´s great to see the OG Twist. When I had a look at the Twist in the boutique a few years ago the lovely SA told me about the OG and that it was on display in a handbag museum in the Netherlands. 
I think the OG clutchbag is much nicer than the current crossbody version. I´m glad I did not buy the one I looked at. Today it already feels dated to me. The clutch on the other hand is timeless!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Feeling offended today...
We went to a fleamarket on Sunday. DH surprised me with two vintage handbags. I wished he had not...  He bought them at a stall where I later dug a lovely 40ies vinyl bag (that took 10 minutes to clean and polish) out of a pile of very dirty and beat up old bags for 5€ a piece. Between a lot of very yucky pieces there were a few more I would have fancied, but told myself: "one is enough".



When DH proudly gave me the two bags I had to force myself not to take a step backwards. He easily had chosen the dirtiest of the dirty bags: a red 30ies/ 40ies handbag that got a new handle (a sewing machine belt) during the bad times and a travel souvenir snakeskin handbag I barely dared to touch, so dirty was it.
While I smiled and said thank-you I was already planning to shove them discreetly into some corner and forget about them. I didn´t take any photos for sure.
Not with DH...  he kept praising his excellent picks and pushing me to "give them a quick cleanup". What could I do but start the work. This was Sunday evening and I´ve been at the job since then.

The red bag certainly had potential. I removed the makeshift handle, cleaned the mud off the outside and something yucky and sticky off the lower part of the lining. The leather clearly had been painted dark red and started life bright red. I patched the interior, fed and polished the leather and hardware that had mostly been painted over and forced my brain to come up with a nice handle solution: A top handle sewn from real leather, painted to match the bag and attached by hand. When I finished this last step this afternoon I actually was very proud of my work.





DH stuck his head around the door, then came in for the inspection. "See, it only needed to be wiped off," he said. "And that handle cleaned up well."



the brown leather strip was the makeshift handle

*????*

"What about the snake bag? There can´t be much work needed either."

*????

AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!*



Well, I´m happy with the red bag now and kind of happy he bought it for me, but honestly had I had the chance to take my own pick I´d have opted for something else with a lot less work attached.
The snake bag took me a lot of willpower to clean. I was expecting critters to jump at me from the interior. It cleaned up ok, but will never be a bag I would want to wear. I´ll take photos tomorrow.








I´d better have taken before pics... Still I feel like I have lowkey done magic to this bag.

And of course I do admit that I am awful when it comes to presents!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Feeling offended today...
> We went to a fleamarket on Sunday. DH surprised me with two vintage handbags. I wished he had not...  He bought them at a stall where I later dug a lovely 40ies vinyl bag (that took 10 minutes to clean and polish) out of a pile of very dirty and beat up old bags for 5€ a piece. Between a lot of very yucky pieces there were a few more I would have fancied, but told myself: "one is enough".
> View attachment 5606457
> 
> 
> When DH proudly gave me the two bags I had to force myself not to take a step backwards. He easily had chosen the dirtiest of the dirty bags: a red 30ies/ 40ies handbag that got a new handle (a sewing machine belt) during the bad times and a travel souvenir snakeskin handbag I barely dared to touch, so dirty was it.
> While I smiled and said thank-you I was already planning to shove them discreetly into some corner and forget about them. I didn´t take any photos for sure.
> Not with DH...  he kept praising his excellent picks and pushing me to "give them a quick cleanup". What could I do but start the work. This was Sunday evening and I´ve been at the job since then.
> 
> The red bag certainly had potential. I removed the makeshift handle, cleaned the mud off the outside and something yucky and sticky off the lower part of the lining. The leather clearly had been painted dark red and started life bright red. I patched the interior, fed and polished the leather and hardware that had mostly been painted over and forced my brain to come up with a nice handle solution: A top handle sewn from real leather, painted to match the bag and attached by hand. When I finished this last step this afternoon I actually was very proud of my work.
> 
> View attachment 5606459
> 
> 
> 
> DH stuck his head around the door, then came in for the inspection. "See, it only needed to be wiped off," he said. "And that handle cleaned up well."
> 
> View attachment 5606467
> 
> the brown leather strip was the makeshift handle
> 
> *????*
> 
> "What about the snake bag? There can´t be much work needed either."
> 
> *????
> 
> AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I´m happy with the red bag now and kind of happy he bought it for me, but honestly had I had the chance to take my own pick I´d have opted for something else with a lot less work attached.
> The snake bag took me a lot of willpower to clean. I was expecting critters to jump at me from the interior. It cleaned up ok, but will never be a bag I would want to wear. I´ll take photos tomorrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606463
> View attachment 5606464
> View attachment 5606465
> View attachment 5606466
> 
> 
> I´d better have taken before pics... Still I feel like I have lowkey done magic to this bag.
> 
> And of course I do admit that I am awful when it comes to presents!


Thanks for such a charming story!


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> Feeling offended today...
> We went to a fleamarket on Sunday. DH surprised me with two vintage handbags. I wished he had not...  He bought them at a stall where I later dug a lovely 40ies vinyl bag (that took 10 minutes to clean and polish) out of a pile of very dirty and beat up old bags for 5€ a piece. Between a lot of very yucky pieces there were a few more I would have fancied, but told myself: "one is enough".
> View attachment 5606457
> 
> 
> When DH proudly gave me the two bags I had to force myself not to take a step backwards. He easily had chosen the dirtiest of the dirty bags: a red 30ies/ 40ies handbag that got a new handle (a sewing machine belt) during the bad times and a travel souvenir snakeskin handbag I barely dared to touch, so dirty was it.
> While I smiled and said thank-you I was already planning to shove them discreetly into some corner and forget about them. I didn´t take any photos for sure.
> Not with DH...  he kept praising his excellent picks and pushing me to "give them a quick cleanup". What could I do but start the work. This was Sunday evening and I´ve been at the job since then.
> 
> The red bag certainly had potential. I removed the makeshift handle, cleaned the mud off the outside and something yucky and sticky off the lower part of the lining. The leather clearly had been painted dark red and started life bright red. I patched the interior, fed and polished the leather and hardware that had mostly been painted over and forced my brain to come up with a nice handle solution: A top handle sewn from real leather, painted to match the bag and attached by hand. When I finished this last step this afternoon I actually was very proud of my work.
> 
> View attachment 5606459
> 
> 
> 
> DH stuck his head around the door, then came in for the inspection. "See, it only needed to be wiped off," he said. "And that handle cleaned up well."
> 
> View attachment 5606467
> 
> the brown leather strip was the makeshift handle
> 
> *????*
> 
> "What about the snake bag? There can´t be much work needed either."
> 
> *????
> 
> AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I´m happy with the red bag now and kind of happy he bought it for me, but honestly had I had the chance to take my own pick I´d have opted for something else with a lot less work attached.
> The snake bag took me a lot of willpower to clean. I was expecting critters to jump at me from the interior. It cleaned up ok, but will never be a bag I would want to wear. I´ll take photos tomorrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606463
> View attachment 5606464
> View attachment 5606465
> View attachment 5606466
> 
> 
> I´d better have taken before pics... Still I feel like I have lowkey done magic to this bag.
> 
> And of course I do admit that I am awful when it comes to presents!


You cleaned it up beautifully!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Feeling offended today...
> We went to a fleamarket on Sunday. DH surprised me with two vintage handbags. I wished he had not...  He bought them at a stall where I later dug a lovely 40ies vinyl bag (that took 10 minutes to clean and polish) out of a pile of very dirty and beat up old bags for 5€ a piece. Between a lot of very yucky pieces there were a few more I would have fancied, but told myself: "one is enough".
> View attachment 5606457
> 
> 
> When DH proudly gave me the two bags I had to force myself not to take a step backwards. He easily had chosen the dirtiest of the dirty bags: a red 30ies/ 40ies handbag that got a new handle (a sewing machine belt) during the bad times and a travel souvenir snakeskin handbag I barely dared to touch, so dirty was it.
> While I smiled and said thank-you I was already planning to shove them discreetly into some corner and forget about them. I didn´t take any photos for sure.
> Not with DH...  he kept praising his excellent picks and pushing me to "give them a quick cleanup". What could I do but start the work. This was Sunday evening and I´ve been at the job since then.
> 
> The red bag certainly had potential. I removed the makeshift handle, cleaned the mud off the outside and something yucky and sticky off the lower part of the lining. The leather clearly had been painted dark red and started life bright red. I patched the interior, fed and polished the leather and hardware that had mostly been painted over and forced my brain to come up with a nice handle solution: A top handle sewn from real leather, painted to match the bag and attached by hand. When I finished this last step this afternoon I actually was very proud of my work.
> 
> View attachment 5606459
> 
> 
> 
> DH stuck his head around the door, then came in for the inspection. "See, it only needed to be wiped off," he said. "And that handle cleaned up well."
> 
> View attachment 5606467
> 
> the brown leather strip was the makeshift handle
> 
> *????*
> 
> "What about the snake bag? There can´t be much work needed either."
> 
> *????
> 
> AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I´m happy with the red bag now and kind of happy he bought it for me, but honestly had I had the chance to take my own pick I´d have opted for something else with a lot less work attached.
> The snake bag took me a lot of willpower to clean. I was expecting critters to jump at me from the interior. It cleaned up ok, but will never be a bag I would want to wear. I´ll take photos tomorrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606463
> View attachment 5606464
> View attachment 5606465
> View attachment 5606466
> 
> 
> I´d better have taken before pics... Still I feel like I have lowkey done magic to this bag.
> 
> And of course I do admit that I am awful when it comes to presents!


You did a GREAT job!!!! Magic indeed! Apparently DH thinks you are highly skilled and have nothing else to do…


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JVSXOXO said:


> Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything…
> 
> August Bag Stats:
> Bags Worn: 2
> View attachment 5605542
> View attachment 5605541
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 19
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
> Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
> Bags Out: 1
> 
> Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
> SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
> SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2
> 
> In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.
> 
> My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.
> View attachment 5605545


Thinking of you and sending positive vibes to you and your little one during this challenging time.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Nothing much to report with regard to August bag stats in terms of collection size.  I carried at least 8 bags (have not kept very good track, but much better than before).  I am tempted by a Ferragamo bag from a previous collection -- the Joanne shoulder bag in orange leather, but am holding firm and have not purchased anything.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> G-L
> The largest segment of my collection, by number and value…
> 
> Gucci- Abbey tote in pewter/tan and Abbey hobo in navy/red
> I love the lightness, casual but elegant feel and durability/easy spot clean nature of the nylon blend canvas on these bags. I can wear them with the most casual outfits and still look (and feel) pulled together
> 
> Hermès- all vintage. 1956 Kelly 35 in Rouge H Box, Bolide 35 in Gold Courcheval, 1960’s era Sac 404 in Black Box, converted Bolide 31 pouch in red. The quality! I cherish my two grand dames and am in awe of how the quality allowed them to still be around (and wearable!) 60+ years later. The Gold color of the Bolide 35 is my idea of the perfect bag color and I love the shape. All of them are true classics and the epitome of wearable elegance.
> 
> Louis Vuitton- Speedy 25, Alma PM, Cabas Mezzo, Bucket GM in mono, Saleya PM in DE, Reade PM in Rouge vernis. All my LV are vintage, the Cabas is from 1988. Another statement about the quality of these bags. They are strong, durable and lightweight. My first high end designer bag was a LV, so the brand has a special place in my heart. I love the classic designs…the heritage and stories behind the Speedy and Alma (as well as the Kelly and Bolide) that makes them bags beyond trend, with true staying power. The Reade is just a gorgeous texture and color, cute and sexy.
> 
> Longchamp- Le Pliage Shopping in both sizes (maroon, red, khaki), medium in lime, small in coral and mini in stripe canvas. Le Pliage Cuir small in taupe. All mine are secondhand, nylon picked up for under $20 each and repaired. They are what I use to travel and are designer “beater bags.” The striped mini was a total impulse buy for $25 and is a perfect summer bag. The Cuir was given to me as an act of kindness and was the bag I used in Paris. The style is so practical…lightweight, roomy, packable, easy to clean, very water resistant. You can stuff one anywhere to always have a bag handy. Designer but you can wear them anywhere on the DL.
> 
> View attachment 5605761
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605767


Holy guacamole - fantastic. You’ve done such an extraordinary job of curating your bags. I am in awe… and slightly green with envy over that stunning K and Sac 404.  


papertiger said:


> So I'm a bit anxious on posting all my Gucci and Hermes as I don't even know how many Gucci I have anymore (I have 15 H). I had every model/date on an app and then the app went 'bang'. Same with my careful photo albums on TPF a few updates ago.
> 
> Some Gucci's (pardon the odd YSL& Bal) and 2 oldest H bags I inherited. From back row left snaking forward, Gucci back leather travel rote, Gucci crocodile and hair-calf Secret, 1970s clutch (Bal) Leather Hearts Valentine Boston,  (YSL) 1970 suede crossbody, Horse-shoe shoulder bag, blue suede Babushka Boston. Also, one of my favourites: Gucci 29cm Lizard 'Padlock'  another inherited bag (second pic).
> 
> View attachment 5605896
> View attachment 5605894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605893
> View attachment 5605892
> View attachment 5605891
> 
> 
> I carried my grandma's white H clutch to my graduation. She'd got into university on a scholarship, but then couldn't go because her mother needed her in the family business after her father's death.  I'm carrying the bag for the both of us. My own father died when I was at uni so I took my mother and my BF (now DH). Yes, under my robe, top to toe Gucci and H scarf my mother bought me.


Fan-freaking-tactic! ❤️❤️❤️


baghabitz34 said:


> Same KS as last year:
> View attachment 5605913
> View attachment 5605914
> View attachment 5605915
> View attachment 5605916
> View attachment 5605917
> View attachment 5605918
> View attachment 5605919
> 
> The wallets are great quality. I’ve used them a lot over the last 4 years & they show little wear. Top right is the Cameron Street (charm is from Etsy). It always gets compliments.
> 2nd row left: Amelia. Like to use for work. 2nd row right: don’t recall the name. It was my go to throw around bag for a long time.
> 3rd row left: Madison Ave version of the Mega Lane. Love the over-the-top nature of it. 3rd row right: Toujours in gingerbread. Christmas gift from my sister. Love the color.
> Bottom: quilted Natalia. Reminded me of a Chanel tote I liked but at a much friendlier price point.


Wow! An amazing KS collection!  


DME said:


> Lovely bag posts so far everyone!
> 
> I’m going to do the same thing this week that I did last week and take a moment to wax poetic about a specific bag from this letter range instead of bombard you with all the photos from earlier this year. Well, two bags, actually, since Louis Vuitton makes up the bulk of my collection and the Hermes Birkin was my Holy Grail bag.
> 
> First up, my LV Trapeze GM Clutch in black Epi leather. While not the first LV I owned (that honor belongs to my OG Monogram Canvas Pochette), it is the oldest LV in my collection. It was purchased by my mother in 1990 to wear to an AIDS charity event in Washington, DC, she and my father attended that was hosted by Princess Diana. My mom is neither a bag person nor sentimental, so when she asked if I wanted it, I pounced! Now if only you could actually see the bag she was holding when she and my dad met Princess Di (second photo)… It’s held up pretty well outside of a little peeling in the interior zip pocket; Epi bags from this era are known for faulty interior linings. This is the bag from the archives on which the current Twist is based. I don’t get to a lot of events that call for a clutch, so this bag doesn’t get as much love as I would like, but it’s a treasured part of my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5605864
> View attachment 5605865
> 
> 
> The Birkin is a bag I’ve desired for more than two decades after first learning of its existence. I was finally lucky enough to purchase one from the boutique in March 2021. I’m glad I wasn’t offered one until I had time to figure out my preferences, as it could have turned into an expensive mistake. I actually ran into someone who has a sister to my bag today when I was off doing (routine) medical testing. Mine is a B30 Etain in silver hardware, while the person I ran into had nearly the same specs, but in gold hardware. I don’t see many H bags outside of Tysons Galleria, so it was a surprise to see one at NIH! Brave woman, indeed, as I usually take a nondescript canvas bag for this appointment; too many tests and blood draws for my luxury bag comfort level. Here are some new photos from this past weekend. Please excuse the unmade bed!
> 
> View attachment 5605921
> View attachment 5605922


Amazing. Wow. Holy cow! Two Beautiful bags. ❤️


----------



## Cordeliere

Condolences to those of you who have lost your Queen.

IMHO, she was the world's Queen.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Lovely bags! I always enjoy see them. Seeing the pretty bags really helps keep my mind off other things, so keep posting.


How is your DH? Thinking of you and hoping all is getting better!


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love both your prescious bags! It´s great to see the OG Twist. When I had a look at the Twist in the boutique a few years ago the lovely SA told me about the OG and that it was on display in a handbag museum in the Netherlands.
> I think the OG clutchbag is much nicer than the current crossbody version. I´m glad I did not buy the one I looked at. Today it already feels dated to me. The clutch on the other hand is timeless!


Ooh, I must visit that museum! I had no idea it was on display somewhere. Thanks for the tip! And I appreciate all the kind comments. I agree with you on the OG versus the new twist. I have a wallet/clutch that’s in the new twist design, but I haven’t been able to pull the trigger on a bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Condolences to those of you who have lost your Queen.
> 
> IMHO, she was the world's Queen.


+1
Prepare to hear more about defunding the monarchy…no one seems to like Charles much. The show The Crown didn’t help.


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> Lovely bag posts so far everyone!
> 
> I’m going to do the same thing this week that I did last week and take a moment to wax poetic about a specific bag from this letter range instead of bombard you with all the photos from earlier this year. Well, two bags, actually, since Louis Vuitton makes up the bulk of my collection and the Hermes Birkin was my Holy Grail bag.
> 
> First up, my LV Trapeze GM Clutch in black Epi leather. While not the first LV I owned (that honor belongs to my OG Monogram Canvas Pochette), it is the oldest LV in my collection. It was purchased by my mother in 1990 to wear to an AIDS charity event in Washington, DC, she and my father attended that was hosted by Princess Diana. My mom is neither a bag person nor sentimental, so when she asked if I wanted it, I pounced! Now if only you could actually see the bag she was holding when she and my dad met Princess Di (second photo)… It’s held up pretty well outside of a little peeling in the interior zip pocket; Epi bags from this era are known for faulty interior linings. This is the bag from the archives on which the current Twist is based. I don’t get to a lot of events that call for a clutch, so this bag doesn’t get as much love as I would like, but it’s a treasured part of my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5605864
> View attachment 5605865
> 
> 
> The Birkin is a bag I’ve desired for more than two decades after first learning of its existence. I was finally lucky enough to purchase one from the boutique in March 2021. I’m glad I wasn’t offered one until I had time to figure out my preferences, as it could have turned into an expensive mistake. I actually ran into someone who has a sister to my bag today when I was off doing (routine) medical testing. Mine is a B30 Etain in silver hardware, while the person I ran into had nearly the same specs, but in gold hardware. I don’t see many H bags outside of Tysons Galleria, so it was a surprise to see one at NIH! Brave woman, indeed, as I usually take a nondescript canvas bag for this appointment; too many tests and blood draws for my luxury bag comfort level. Here are some new photos from this past weekend. Please excuse the unmade bed!
> 
> View attachment 5605921
> View attachment 5605922



Stunning Birkin!!! And you look lovely with it!



BowieFan1971 said:


> That belt bag….TDF!!!!!





dcooney4 said:


> So glad you posted though. Absolutely lovely!





Cordeliere said:


> Great Celine collection.  Nice range of colors.   The greenish one is so pretty,



Thank you all!!!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Feeling offended today...
> We went to a fleamarket on Sunday. DH surprised me with two vintage handbags. I wished he had not...  He bought them at a stall where I later dug a lovely 40ies vinyl bag (that took 10 minutes to clean and polish) out of a pile of very dirty and beat up old bags for 5€ a piece. Between a lot of very yucky pieces there were a few more I would have fancied, but told myself: "one is enough".
> View attachment 5606457
> 
> 
> When DH proudly gave me the two bags I had to force myself not to take a step backwards. He easily had chosen the dirtiest of the dirty bags: a red 30ies/ 40ies handbag that got a new handle (a sewing machine belt) during the bad times and a travel souvenir snakeskin handbag I barely dared to touch, so dirty was it.
> While I smiled and said thank-you I was already planning to shove them discreetly into some corner and forget about them. I didn´t take any photos for sure.
> Not with DH...  he kept praising his excellent picks and pushing me to "give them a quick cleanup". What could I do but start the work. This was Sunday evening and I´ve been at the job since then.
> 
> The red bag certainly had potential. I removed the makeshift handle, cleaned the mud off the outside and something yucky and sticky off the lower part of the lining. The leather clearly had been painted dark red and started life bright red. I patched the interior, fed and polished the leather and hardware that had mostly been painted over and forced my brain to come up with a nice handle solution: A top handle sewn from real leather, painted to match the bag and attached by hand. When I finished this last step this afternoon I actually was very proud of my work.
> 
> View attachment 5606459
> 
> 
> 
> DH stuck his head around the door, then came in for the inspection. "See, it only needed to be wiped off," he said. "And that handle cleaned up well."
> 
> View attachment 5606467
> 
> the brown leather strip was the makeshift handle
> 
> *????*
> 
> "What about the snake bag? There can´t be much work needed either."
> 
> *????
> 
> AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I´m happy with the red bag now and kind of happy he bought it for me, but honestly had I had the chance to take my own pick I´d have opted for something else with a lot less work attached.
> The snake bag took me a lot of willpower to clean. I was expecting critters to jump at me from the interior. It cleaned up ok, but will never be a bag I would want to wear. I´ll take photos tomorrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606463
> View attachment 5606464
> View attachment 5606465
> View attachment 5606466
> 
> 
> I´d better have taken before pics... Still I feel like I have lowkey done magic to this bag.
> 
> And of course I do admit that I am awful when it comes to presents!


It came out quite nice though.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> How is your DH? Thinking of you and hoping all is getting better!


It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.


----------



## Cordeliere

dcooney4 said:


> It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.


Heart goes out to you.  That is so scary.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.


Oh, no. I’m so sorry. My thoughts go out to you, your DH and your family, and I’m hoping things get better from here. We’ll do our best to keep your mind off the scary stuff.


----------



## DME

Cordeliere said:


> Condolences to those of you who have lost your Queen.
> 
> IMHO, she was the world's Queen.


Agreed. I’m in the U.S. (and from here originally), but I still feel this big sense of loss with her passing. She began her reign 20 years before I was born, so to me she is the Monarchy. I am amazed by her dedication to her duties right up until the end. What an amazing woman.


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> Feeling offended today...
> We went to a fleamarket on Sunday. DH surprised me with two vintage handbags. I wished he had not...  He bought them at a stall where I later dug a lovely 40ies vinyl bag (that took 10 minutes to clean and polish) out of a pile of very dirty and beat up old bags for 5€ a piece. Between a lot of very yucky pieces there were a few more I would have fancied, but told myself: "one is enough".
> View attachment 5606457
> 
> 
> When DH proudly gave me the two bags I had to force myself not to take a step backwards. He easily had chosen the dirtiest of the dirty bags: a red 30ies/ 40ies handbag that got a new handle (a sewing machine belt) during the bad times and a travel souvenir snakeskin handbag I barely dared to touch, so dirty was it.
> While I smiled and said thank-you I was already planning to shove them discreetly into some corner and forget about them. I didn´t take any photos for sure.
> Not with DH...  he kept praising his excellent picks and pushing me to "give them a quick cleanup". What could I do but start the work. This was Sunday evening and I´ve been at the job since then.
> 
> The red bag certainly had potential. I removed the makeshift handle, cleaned the mud off the outside and something yucky and sticky off the lower part of the lining. The leather clearly had been painted dark red and started life bright red. I patched the interior, fed and polished the leather and hardware that had mostly been painted over and forced my brain to come up with a nice handle solution: A top handle sewn from real leather, painted to match the bag and attached by hand. When I finished this last step this afternoon I actually was very proud of my work.
> 
> View attachment 5606459
> 
> 
> 
> DH stuck his head around the door, then came in for the inspection. "See, it only needed to be wiped off," he said. "And that handle cleaned up well."
> 
> View attachment 5606467
> 
> the brown leather strip was the makeshift handle
> 
> *????*
> 
> "What about the snake bag? There can´t be much work needed either."
> 
> *????
> 
> AAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I´m happy with the red bag now and kind of happy he bought it for me, but honestly had I had the chance to take my own pick I´d have opted for something else with a lot less work attached.
> The snake bag took me a lot of willpower to clean. I was expecting critters to jump at me from the interior. It cleaned up ok, but will never be a bag I would want to wear. I´ll take photos tomorrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606463
> View attachment 5606464
> View attachment 5606465
> View attachment 5606466
> 
> 
> I´d better have taken before pics... Still I feel like I have lowkey done magic to this bag.
> 
> And of course I do admit that I am awful when it comes to presents!


Aren’t DHs funny like that? I give mine credit for trying, but his efforts are often a miss, just like in your tale from the flea market. I love what you’ve been able to do with the bag; it looks amazing and you did a great job with the handle (I would have never guessed it wasn’t original to the bag)! I’m always so impressed by your skills. Can’t wait to see how the snake bag turned out.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.


Glad he is still with us. I wish you all grace and strength. Big hugs!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

dcooney4 said:


> It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.


Glad to hear that he is now stable.  Hope things continue to improve from here.   Sending you a big virtual hug.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.


ohmygosh - I'm glad to hear he is stable! 
Sending you and your family a hug!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hahaaa. - well - I jumped the gun last week and showed my two G’s… but I’ll include them again. <derp>

Goyard and Gucci


Hermes Vespa and Drag II


Hermes Dalvy and Picotin


Hermes Kelly (my black beauty)


Just Campagne Confort 1


Louis Vuitton Pallas and Lock Me Bucket


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.


I hope he continues to improve. Bad jokes is a great sign! I worry all the time about my DH since he had his heart attack four years ago.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.



So sorry it got that close, but happy to hear he is stabilized.


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you for all your good wishes!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I hope he continues to improve. Bad jokes is a great sign! I worry all the time about my DH since he had his heart attack four years ago.


I understand! Hugs!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaaa. - well - I jumped the gun last week and showed my two G’s… but I’ll include them again. <derp>
> 
> Goyard and Gucci
> View attachment 5607173
> 
> Hermes Vespa and Drag II
> View attachment 5607175
> 
> Hermes Dalvy and Picotin
> View attachment 5607174
> 
> Hermes Kelly (my black beauty)
> View attachment 5607176
> 
> Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5607177
> 
> Louis Vuitton Pallas and Lock Me Bucket
> View attachment 5607178


Absolutely stunning bags!


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaaa. - well - I jumped the gun last week and showed my two G’s… but I’ll include them again. <derp>
> 
> Goyard and Gucci
> View attachment 5607173
> 
> Hermes Vespa and Drag II
> View attachment 5607175
> 
> Hermes Dalvy and Picotin
> View attachment 5607174
> 
> Hermes Kelly (my black beauty)
> View attachment 5607176
> 
> Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5607177
> 
> Louis Vuitton Pallas and Lock Me Bucket
> View attachment 5607178


Love your dalvy.  What a beauty.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Absolutely stunning bags!





Cordeliere said:


> Love your dalvy.  What a beauty.


Thank you both!
The Dalvy has the most amazing leather - it is even softer than the other two box leather bags. Completely pet-able.
Team Hufflepuff!


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaaa. - well - I jumped the gun last week and showed my two G’s… but I’ll include them again. <derp>
> 
> Goyard and Gucci
> View attachment 5607173
> 
> Hermes Vespa and Drag II
> View attachment 5607175
> 
> Hermes Dalvy and Picotin
> View attachment 5607174
> 
> Hermes Kelly (my black beauty)
> View attachment 5607176
> 
> Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5607177
> 
> Louis Vuitton Pallas and Lock Me Bucket
> View attachment 5607178


Beautiful bags…love the LV Pallas & the pop of pink on the Lockme bucket bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaaa. - well - I jumped the gun last week and showed my two G’s… but I’ll include them again. <derp>
> 
> Goyard and Gucci
> View attachment 5607173
> 
> Hermes Vespa and Drag II
> View attachment 5607175
> 
> Hermes Dalvy and Picotin
> View attachment 5607174
> 
> Hermes Kelly (my black beauty)
> View attachment 5607176
> 
> Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5607177
> 
> Louis Vuitton Pallas and Lock Me Bucket
> View attachment 5607178


You know I love that Drag…and the Dalvy.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.


Happy to hear he’s doing better


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> Ooh, I must visit that museum! I had no idea it was on display somewhere. Thanks for the tip! And I appreciate all the kind comments. I agree with you on the OG versus the new twist. I have a wallet/clutch that’s in the new twist design, but I haven’t been able to pull the trigger on a bag.


I googled and unfortunately found the information, that The Museum of Bags and Purses in Amsterdam had to close for good in April 2020 due to the pandemic. 
There´s a German Wipipedia entry on it: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tassenmuseum_Hendrikje


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.


OMG! Sending positive energy. Hopefully this was the crisis before recovery. I love him telling bad jokes to the nurses. That reminds me so much of my dad. When I was a little girl he had a very bad car accident and spent weeks in a hospital, barely able to move. But he kept telling jokes to the nurses, flirting and trying to convince them to go and get him beer.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you both!
> The Dalvy has the most amazing leather - it is even softer than the other two box leather bags. Completely pet-able.
> Team Hufflepuff!


The Dalvy is a stunner! I´d love to touch and sniff her...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

A big thank you for all the lovely feedback! I´m glad this bag recovered and I´m glad it´s done now. At some point I´ll wear it with a 40ies outfit and be happy to have a red bag from the correct era. Here´s a photo in daylight to show off the true colour. 




The snake bag is de-yucked now too. I put it on the windowsill to take photos, got distracted and only thought of it when it was already dark. It´s well aired now...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

The imposter went grocery shopping with me today. 
I´m getting used to the fiddly clossure. 




Actually this one fits into this week´s topic: G-L

The maker is a German tradition brand called *Kuhn Fine Line*, situated in the Offenbach area where lots of fine German leather companies used to be at home. I assume the imposter is a 90ies bag. Back then it would have been in the same price bracket than comparable Goldpfeil bags of 800+ DM. 
Their website was vanished, so I´m not sure they are still on the market. I found the contact information for the company and might try to call next week to fish for information.


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> I googled and unfortunately found the information, that The Museum of Bags and Purses in Amsterdam had to close for good in April 2020 due to the pandemic.
> There´s a German Wipipedia entry on it: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tassenmuseum_Hendrikje


That’s a bummer, but I love that it was a museum for bags and purses. There should be more of those! One of my favorite exhibits at the Smithsonian’s American History Museum is that of the First Ladies. It’s everything from fashion to bags to shoes to dishes. It’s so cool!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> That’s a bummer, but I love that it was a museum for bags and purses. There should be more of those! One of my favorite exhibits at the Smithsonian’s American History Museum is that of the First Ladies. It’s everything from fashion to bags to shoes to dishes. It’s so cool!


I agree, there should be more! When I heard of it, I´d have loved to go. Now I remembered the lovely SA had spoken about Amsterdam. That would have been too far away for us. Now it´s too late...  There aren´t any interesting museums around here, unfortunately. 
The First Ladies exhibition sounds brilliant. I´d go to see that too!


----------



## DME

cowgirlsboots said:


> I agree, there should be more! When I heard of it, I´d have loved to go. Now I remembered the lovely SA had spoken about Amsterdam. That would have been too far away for us. Now it´s too late...  There aren´t any interesting museums around here, unfortunately.
> The First Ladies exhibition sounds brilliant. I´d go to see that too!


I’m not sure if this link will work, but here’s one to some of the items from the exhibit.

ETA: The Smithsonian museums are all free to tour. If you ever get to Washington, DC, they’re a great place to spend time. Lots of different museums with different themes and a zoo, too.






						The First Ladies Collection
					

When people think of the first ladies collection, they immediately think of the famous displays of gowns, but the collection is much more than clothing. With more than 1,000 objects, the collection documents the lives and contributions of America’s first ladies. The collection has grown along...




					americanhistory.si.edu


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> That’s a bummer, but I love that it was a museum for bags and purses. There should be more of those! One of my favorite exhibits at the Smithsonian’s American History Museum is that of the First Ladies. It’s everything from fashion to bags to shoes to dishes. It’s so cool!


We went to a museum for purses. I think it was in Arkansas.


----------



## Katinahat

I haven’t posted for a couple of days as it seemed strangely disrespectful (for me not others) after the news of the death of her majesty, The Queen, on Thursday. Thanks to @Cordeliere  for the well wishes. My family and I spent yesterday evening watching all the programming on her life and works and learning such a lot about a life well lived in the dedication of others. Even my DDs were captivated. It’s sad but hers was a long life well lived and she goes to be with her husband. It was an enduring relationship of love and a long lifetime partnership. 

@BowieFan1971, King Charles has changed as he has become older and I think you may see a very different reception to him now. He has worked hard for the environment and charities for decades now. The Crown (which I love btw - especially seasons 1&2) may be based on truth but is still somewhat fictional and aimed at entertainment.


----------



## Katinahat

@papertiger thank you for posting your incredible Gucci and Hermes collections and your graduation pictures. All stunning.

@DME that is one fine Hermes bag! I love your Princess Diana story too. A good royalty link this week.

@cowgirlsboots you did an incredible job of cleaning up those bags!

@dcooney4 , I am so sorry that things have been so touch and go and relieved to hear there is some improvement. You and your DH are in my thoughts.

@Purses & Perfumes grest stats. Can we see the bag you are resisting?

@Cookiefiend , simply stunning bags!
Thanks for sharing.

@DME. I’d love to visit those museums one day. Sounds like just my kind of thing.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> The imposter went grocery shopping with me today.
> I´m getting used to the fiddly clossure.
> 
> View attachment 5607384
> 
> 
> Actually this one fits into this week´s topic: G-L
> 
> The maker is a German tradition brand called *Kuhn Fine Line*, situated in the Offenbach area where lots of fine German leather companies used to be at home. I assume the imposter is a 90ies bag. Back then it would have been in the same price bracket than comparable Goldpfeil bags of 800+ DM.
> Their website was vanished, so I´m not sure they are still on the market. I found the contact information for the company and might try to call next week to fish for information.



I think people forget that even in the 1950s ‘60s and 70s Kelly-style bags were made everywhere and became a genre all their own. Many were handmade and available in expensive tourist areas in Italy, France and Spain. 

The single (Sac Depeche) and double handle (HAC] Hermes bags with sangles were inspired by Steamer travel bags and air mail bags that needed to be padlocked as they were moved about by porters and postmen.  The  ‘Kelly’ as it became known, was just a miniature version of those. The straps and lock make no sense on a lady’s handbag, purely decorative.

Anyway, I think you should consider opening your own handbag museum


----------



## Katinahat

My bags for the week. I totally forgotten that Kate Spade fits in this week until I saw them making an appearance. After everyone posting their incredible Gucci, Hermes and LV these two are particularly understated but still have an important part in my collection. 

My KS nylon crossbody bags with top handles are the perfect hint at luxury yet so practical and carefree! The pink was bought as a holiday bag. Looks great with summer clothes with its leather accents and GHW, has a comfortable wide web strap, holds a good amount and totally bomb proof for beach, pool or sightseeing. The black, I added after getting our dog as I wanted something very similar in a dark colour for walks.    




And of course, my first Longchamp was my birthday bag from DH. The powder Broiche and fast proving that perfect neutral for me. Soft squishy leather and PHW, I love it!


----------



## papertiger

As you may be aware, our beloved monarch passed away on Thursday.  Everything is very weird right now. 

I have not been to a dinner party for YEARS because of COVID. We were all discussing if we should postpone, but eventually decided to go ahead. I’m actually glad, because i am either at work or at home, I‘ve not socialised for so long, I worried if I could still do it or would end up in the cat basket - or wearing it.

A very casual affair (the other couple have 2 young children and they both work)  and we all wore black, but it gave me a chance to carry my hot pink vintage velvet and snakeskin bag (probably one of my first real handbags besides thrift or inherited. 

I will have to owe you a pic of the bag because I’m on the wrong device


----------



## dcooney4

My son and I have been fans of the Queen for a long time and were both very saddened by her passing. A few months ago I had given him a horse brass from her coronation.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> My bags for the week. I totally forgotten that Kate Spade fits in this week until I saw them making an appearance. After everyone posting their incredible Gucci, Hermes and LV these two are particularly understated but still have an important part in my collection.
> 
> My KS nylon crossbody bags with top handles are the perfect hint at luxury yet so practical and carefree! The pink was bought as a holiday bag. Looks great with summer clothes with its leather accents and GHW, has a comfortable wide web strap, holds a good amount and totally bomb proof for beach, pool or sightseeing. The black, I added after getting our dog as I wanted something very similar in a dark colour for walks.
> View attachment 5607626
> View attachment 5607625
> 
> 
> And of course, my first Longchamp was my birthday bag from DH. The powder Broiche and fast proving that perfect neutral for me. Soft squishy leather and PHW, I love it!
> View attachment 5607624


These are pretty and extremely useful at the time. That is what I like my bags to be.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I have also been spending time reading and looking at all the pictures of the life of Queen Elizabeth.  Her passing feels like the end of an era.  I have been feeling so saddened by it.  She exuded grace, dignity and wisdom, and her service to others was exemplary and there will be no one quite like her.  There is a video of her titled the Wisdom of Queen Elizabeth  -- I don't know how to link it, but it's on page 72 in the thread about her below.   Words spoken by her many years ago, but still so relevant today.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> @Purses & Perfumes grest stats. Can we see the bag you are resisting?


Thank you!  I haven't been keeping very good stats but am trying to get better at it!

I don't have a picture of the bag since it's no longer in their stores or online.  It was from a year or two ago, so the only place it would be available is in the preloved market I think.  Sometimes, these bags pop up in unused (new) condition in the preloved market, with tags.  I am hoping something like that turns up.  There is a picture of the bag in the Ferragamo forum in the Post your Ferragamo collections thread (sorry, don't know how to link).  It's exotic leather, and is a gorgeous shade of orange.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  I haven't been keeping very good stats but am trying to get better at it!
> 
> I don't have a picture of the bag since it's no longer in their stores or online.  It was from a year or two ago, so the only place it would be available is in the preloved market I think.  Sometimes, these bags pop up in unused (new) condition in the preloved market, with tags.  I am hoping something like that turns up.  There is a picture of the bag in the Ferragamo forum in the Post your Ferragamo collections thread (sorry, don't know how to link).  It's exotic leather, and is a gorgeous shade of orange.


I think this is it? 
beautiful bag! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...t-your-pics-here.453403/page-74#post-34929616


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cookiefiend said:


> I think this is it?
> beautiful bag!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...t-your-pics-here.453403/page-74#post-34929616


Yes, that's the one!  Thank you for the link.


----------



## baghabitz34

Same LC bags as last year.




I mostly buy the SLGs. They make great catchalls & are reasonably priced. The color of the bottom one is hard to capture. It’s turtledove.


----------



## baghabitz34

Some LV favs:








top left: my first, the Hyde Park, top right: the Onmyside MM
middle left: big blue aka Zipped/Sully in marine rouge, middle right: the twins - mono & caramel Neonoe and DE & cherry berry Neonoe
bottom left: my most used Tournelle PM bottom right: my fav, the lovely Retiro
edited to add my bicolor beauties I bought this year, the Onthego MM & the mini pouchette


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Brand showcase G-L: Louis Vuitton Ellipse.  Love this bag.



My other LV bag is my Pochette Metis, pictured earlier this week.  I've had my eye on the Alma for a while, but cannot decide on the size.
For brands G-L, I have my Gucci Marmont camera bag, and bags by Henri Bendel.  Not sure if I will be able to add pics of those just yet, but will try to get to it sometime soon.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> I haven’t posted for a couple of days as it seemed strangely disrespectful (for me not others) after the news of the death of her majesty, The Queen, on Thursday. Thanks to @Cordeliere  for the well wishes. My family and I spent yesterday evening watching all the programming on her life and works and learning such a lot about a life well lived in the dedication of others. Even my DDs were captivated. It’s sad but hers was a long life well lived and she goes to be with her husband. It was an enduring relationship of love and a long lifetime partnership.
> 
> @BowieFan1971, King Charles has changed as he has become older and I think you may see a very different reception to him now. He has worked hard for the environment and charities for decades now. The Crown (which I love btw - especially seasons 1&2) may be based on truth but is still somewhat fictional and aimed at entertainment.


I was referring to an article I saw in the last few weeks about just released survey done about the British feelings about Charles becoming King and their overall liking of him. The results were not very good. According to this survey, he is not generally well liked and the majority are not enthusiastic about him as king. I myself have a mixed opinion of him…while he has worked hard on issues I agree with, like the environment, there are some other issues he has worked on, like architecture and urban planning, where he holds views that show he is out of touch with the vast majority of his subjects and how they actually live.

The Crown may be dramatic, but it reminded people of things I think they forgot, like Tampongate.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Some LV favs:
> View attachment 5607771
> View attachment 5607772
> View attachment 5607773
> View attachment 5607774
> View attachment 5607775
> View attachment 5607776
> View attachment 5607779
> 
> top left: my first, the Hyde Park, top right: the Onmyside MM
> middle left: big blue aka Zipped/Sully in marine rouge, middle right: the twins - mono & caramel Neonoe and DE & cherry berry Neonoe
> bottom left: my most used Tournelle PM bottom right: my fav, the lovely Retiro
> edited to add my bicolor beauties I bought this year, the Onthego MM & the mini pouchette


Love the NeoNoe….almost bought a two tone Epi in Paris. Only reason I didn’t was because I chose the coat and couldn’t justify both. It is so sleek, yet practical.


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> Some LV favs:
> View attachment 5607771
> View attachment 5607772
> View attachment 5607773
> View attachment 5607774
> View attachment 5607775
> View attachment 5607776
> View attachment 5607779
> 
> top left: my first, the Hyde Park, top right: the Onmyside MM
> middle left: big blue aka Zipped/Sully in marine rouge, middle right: the twins - mono & caramel Neonoe and DE & cherry berry Neonoe
> bottom left: my most used Tournelle PM bottom right: my fav, the lovely Retiro
> edited to add my bicolor beauties I bought this year, the Onthego MM & the mini pouchette


Wow… gorgeous bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

I forgot to add the Lederer!


Sorry for the blurry photo!


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.



I am so sorry to hear what a scare you had. That’s amazing that he is now on the mend - sending hugs and prayers your way!



Cookiefiend said:


> Hahaaa. - well - I jumped the gun last week and showed my two G’s… but I’ll include them again. <derp>
> 
> Goyard and Gucci
> View attachment 5607173
> 
> Hermes Vespa and Drag II
> View attachment 5607175
> 
> Hermes Dalvy and Picotin
> View attachment 5607174
> 
> Hermes Kelly (my black beauty)
> View attachment 5607176
> 
> Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5607177
> 
> Louis Vuitton Pallas and Lock Me Bucket
> View attachment 5607178



Gorgeous collection! I esp like that bicolor Hermes, with the circular opening and chain loop thru it.


----------



## Jereni

Still on last weeks bags but here are a few more:

Cesta Collective. These are newer and were part of my hunt for a straw bag this summer. I adore them both. 




My Coach(ies). I have 6 Coach currently, more than of any other single brand. The Winnie is probably going to get sold soon, I adore the shape and size but super dark brown is just not my color. I plan to keep an eye out for a tan or red one.


----------



## baghabitz34

@BowieFan1971 I remember the coat. It‘s lovely.
@Cookiefiend Thanks!
@Jereni I adore your Cesta bags too.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jereni said:


> Still on last weeks bags but here are a few more:
> 
> Cesta Collective. These are newer and were part of my hunt for a straw bag this summer. I adore them both.
> View attachment 5607944
> 
> 
> 
> My Coach(ies). I have 6 Coach currently, more than of any other single brand. The Winnie is probably going to get sold soon, I adore the shape and size but super dark brown is just not my color. I plan to keep an eye out for a tan or red one.
> View attachment 5607943


Super cute! 
I think a red Winnie would be gorgeous !


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Some LV favs:
> View attachment 5607771
> View attachment 5607772
> View attachment 5607773
> View attachment 5607774
> View attachment 5607775
> View attachment 5607776
> View attachment 5607779
> 
> top left: my first, the Hyde Park, top right: the Onmyside MM
> middle left: big blue aka Zipped/Sully in marine rouge, middle right: the twins - mono & caramel Neonoe and DE & cherry berry Neonoe
> bottom left: my most used Tournelle PM bottom right: my fav, the lovely Retiro
> edited to add my bicolor beauties I bought this year, the Onthego MM & the mini pouchette


Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Still on last weeks bags but here are a few more:
> 
> Cesta Collective. These are newer and were part of my hunt for a straw bag this summer. I adore them both.
> View attachment 5607944
> 
> 
> 
> My Coach(ies). I have 6 Coach currently, more than of any other single brand. The Winnie is probably going to get sold soon, I adore the shape and size but super dark brown is just not my color. I plan to keep an eye out for a tan or red one.
> View attachment 5607943


Beautiful selections!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Today, there was a little nip in the air in the morning, reminding me that cooler weather is coming soon.  Usually, I am trying to prolong my summer clothing for as long as possible, but this year, I decided to start early and begin thinking about fall clothing, especially outerwear.  Mostly, this is because I am in between sizes and not sure what will fit correctly from amongst what I have in my wardrobe.  While I have lost a little bit of the covid weight I gained, I am still not near my ideal weight yet.  Anyway, in foraging through my closet and trying on some things, I realized I might quite unintentionally end up with a capsule wardrobe (fewer pieces) since those are the only ones that fit the way I like.  So far, I have assembled the following few items on a clothing rail:

Moss green wool blazer (there are a few more blazers I haven't tried on yet, so I might be adding a couple more soon.)
Three pairs of jeans: one skinny (for tucking into long boots), one straight leg (will be my go-to) in dark wash, and one black straight leg, cropped.  (I still need to go through another box and might find a few more pieces there).
Black leather jacket  (Still need to try on trench coats.)
One black wool dress
Ankle boots in black leather and cognac leather.  (Still need to go through my other boots, but these will do for a start.)

I feel like I am forgetting something, but anyway, in the next few weeks, I will tackle sweaters, cardigans, accessories and suchlike.  I think I am still not quite ready to look at those items yet.  Am I too early, or is anyone else looking at these things as well?


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Today, there was a little nip in the air in the morning, reminding me that cooler weather is coming soon.  Usually, I am trying to prolong my summer clothing for as long as possible, but this year, I decided to start early and begin thinking about fall clothing, especially outerwear.  Mostly, this is because I am in between sizes and not sure what will fit correctly from amongst what I have in my wardrobe.  While I have lost a little bit of the covid weight I gained, I am still not near my ideal weight yet.  Anyway, in foraging through my closet and trying on some things, I realized I might quite unintentionally end up with a capsule wardrobe (fewer pieces) since those are the only ones that fit the way I like.  So far, I have assembled the following few items on a clothing rail:
> 
> Moss green wool blazer (there are a few more blazers I haven't tried on yet, so I might be adding a couple more soon.)
> Three pairs of jeans: one skinny (for tucking into long boots), one straight leg (will be my go-to) in dark wash, and one black straight leg, cropped.  (I still need to go through another box and might find a few more pieces there).
> Black leather jacket  (Still need to try on trench coats.)
> One black wool dress
> Ankle boots in black leather and cognac leather.  (Still need to go through my other boots, but these will do for a start.)
> 
> I feel like I am forgetting something, but anyway, in the next few weeks, I will tackle sweaters, cardigans, accessories and suchlike.  I think I am still not quite ready to look at those items yet.  Am I too early, or is anyone else looking at these things as well?


I decided I have too much of everything so I'm not intending to buy anything new for the coming seasons. However, when we travel, I usually end up shopping and it is hard to shop and come home empty handed so I'll probably end up with a few new things. There isn't anything I need though.

I don't usually go through my clothes and try them on all at once. When I'm getting dressed, I might try on a few things, decide they don't work and pull them from my closet.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I decided I have too much of everything so I'm not intending to buy anything new for the coming seasons. However, when we travel, I usually end up shopping and it is hard to shop and come home empty handed so I'll probably end up with a few new things. There isn't anything I need though.
> 
> I don't usually go through my clothes and try them on all at once. When I'm getting dressed, I might try on a few things, decide they don't work and pull them from my closet.


Yep, I have too much of everything too, but I gradually want to upgrade my overall wardrobe, starting with some outerwear.  However, I need to not have weight fluctuations, so that is my first goal (before adding or changing anything in my wardrobe).  I don't try everything on all at once either -- good idea to do it gradually.


----------



## Jereni

Alright, finishing up the first week lol.

Bally… I adore this bag.




Burberry. Gift from DH that I regret… he wanted to get the tartan but it’s not really ‘me.’



Chanel… my Chanel collection has changed a lot over the past few years but I’m almost at Chanel purse peace now. I’d still like something in black but am looking for two different bags that came out more like in 2015-2017. If one of them comes along for a decent price, I will probably nab it and then be done with Chanel.



And lastly, my Fendi - one of my most beloved pieces.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yep, I have too much of everything too, but I gradually want to upgrade my overall wardrobe, starting with some outerwear.  However, I need to not have weight fluctuations, so that is my first goal (before adding or changing anything in my wardrobe).  I don't try everything on all at once either -- good idea to do it gradually.


We have a mild climate so outerwear doesn't get used that much. I'm happy with my coat situation. I have a down coat, down jacket, warm raincoat, and thin raincoat. I'm glad I don't have any duplicates in that department. I have way too many cardigans.

I have put on about 10 pounds in the last year or so. I can't seem to get it to budge so this might be my new real. Most things still fit, just don't look quite as good.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> We have a mild climate so outerwear doesn't get used that much. I'm happy with my coat situation. I have a down coat, down jacket, warm raincoat, and thin raincoat. I'm glad I don't have any duplicates in that department. I have way too many cardigans.
> 
> I have put on about 10 pounds in the last year or so. I can't seem to get it to budge so this might be my new real. Most things still fit, just don't look quite as good.


Here, the winters get pretty cold.  I hope we will have a long fall and shorter winter this year.  Mild climate sounds so nice!
Yeah, it's those eight to ten pounds that I am dealing with as well, but I am going to keep trying to get rid of them.  
I know what you mean about most things still fitting but not looking quite as good.  Hopefully, the weight will come off; maybe it will just take longer.


----------



## baghabitz34

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Today, there was a little nip in the air in the morning, reminding me that cooler weather is coming soon.  Usually, I am trying to prolong my summer clothing for as long as possible, but this year, I decided to start early and begin thinking about fall clothing, especially outerwear.  Mostly, this is because I am in between sizes and not sure what will fit correctly from amongst what I have in my wardrobe.  While I have lost a little bit of the covid weight I gained, I am still not near my ideal weight yet.  Anyway, in foraging through my closet and trying on some things, I realized I might quite unintentionally end up with a capsule wardrobe (fewer pieces) since those are the only ones that fit the way I like.  So far, I have assembled the following few items on a clothing rail:
> 
> Moss green wool blazer (there are a few more blazers I haven't tried on yet, so I might be adding a couple more soon.)
> Three pairs of jeans: one skinny (for tucking into long boots), one straight leg (will be my go-to) in dark wash, and one black straight leg, cropped.  (I still need to go through another box and might find a few more pieces there).
> Black leather jacket  (Still need to try on trench coats.)
> One black wool dress
> Ankle boots in black leather and cognac leather.  (Still need to go through my other boots, but these will do for a start.)
> 
> I feel like I am forgetting something, but anyway, in the next few weeks, I will tackle sweaters, cardigans, accessories and suchlike.  I think I am still not quite ready to look at those items yet.  Am I too early, or is anyone else looking at these things as well?


Too early? I’ve already purchased sweaters, booties, sweater dresses, etc already!
Fall is my favorite season. I love the fashion, the colors, the activities, everything!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

baghabitz34 said:


> Too early? I’ve already purchased sweaters, booties, sweater dresses, etc already!
> Fall is my favorite season. I love the fashion, the colors, the activities, everything!


Ha, ha, I love it!   You are well prepared!

Previously, I was usually procrastinating and pulling things together when it gets much cooler (more like mid to end of October), so for me this is early, lol.  I love fall too -- wish we could skip winter and go straight from fall to spring!  Any favorite purchases you are looking forward to wearing or using?


----------



## msd_bags

Speaking of cold weather wardrobe, I’m going to London in less than 2 weeks for business.  And as you know, I’m from a tropical country.  Funny that I can’t decide how many coats/jackets I will bring!  I have trench coats with tags, leather jacket that I have worn only once to date, some thinner jackets, knitwear, etc!  How did I amass all these cold weather outerwear??  Lol!  If I’ll be practical, i’d only bring maybe 2.  But opportunity to wear them comes only once in a while, so I’m torn!  Of course there’s luggage limitation too!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of cold weather wardrobe, I’m going to London in less than 2 weeks for business.  And as you know, I’m from a tropical country.  Funny that I can’t decide how many coats/jackets I will bring!  I have trench coats with tags, leather jacket that I have worn only once to date, some thinner jackets, knitwear, etc!  How did I amass all these cold weather outerwear??  Lol!  If I’ll be practical, i’d only bring maybe 2.  But opportunity to wear them comes only once in a while, so I’m torn!  Of course there’s luggage limitation too!


I'm always one to travel light, and outerwear can occupy a lot of space (which could better to be used to bring back goodies from your travels).  So maybe carry/wear something on the flight like a trench coat, and pack one or two lightweight knits if needed.  Perhaps other members who live there can advice better than me.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Today, there was a little nip in the air in the morning, reminding me that cooler weather is coming soon.  Usually, I am trying to prolong my summer clothing for as long as possible, but this year, I decided to start early and begin thinking about fall clothing, especially outerwear.  Mostly, this is because I am in between sizes and not sure what will fit correctly from amongst what I have in my wardrobe.  While I have lost a little bit of the covid weight I gained, I am still not near my ideal weight yet.  Anyway, in foraging through my closet and trying on some things, I realized I might quite unintentionally end up with a capsule wardrobe (fewer pieces) since those are the only ones that fit the way I like.  So far, I have assembled the following few items on a clothing rail:
> 
> Moss green wool blazer (there are a few more blazers I haven't tried on yet, so I might be adding a couple more soon.)
> Three pairs of jeans: one skinny (for tucking into long boots), one straight leg (will be my go-to) in dark wash, and one black straight leg, cropped.  (I still need to go through another box and might find a few more pieces there).
> Black leather jacket  (Still need to try on trench coats.)
> One black wool dress
> Ankle boots in black leather and cognac leather.  (Still need to go through my other boots, but these will do for a start.)
> 
> I feel like I am forgetting something, but anyway, in the next few weeks, I will tackle sweaters, cardigans, accessories and suchlike.  I think I am still not quite ready to look at those items yet.  Am I too early, or is anyone else looking at these things as well?


It is still hot here, but I have reached the point I reach this time every year where I am sick and tired of summer weather. Fall is my favorite season too. So while I am not wearing fall clothes yet, I bought a pair of olive suede ankle boots and two different style olive cardigan sweaters…all secondhand of course. One sweater is a traditional button down, the other is open with a collar and comes to about 3 inches above my knee. I also bought a pair of slightly beat up looking cognac riding boots that I will clean up, but not too much. Other than that, I did some decorating the house for fall (centerpiece on dining table, faux pumpkins scattered around, changed candle colors)…cinnamon candles smell wonderful every day of the year!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Jereni said:


> Alright, finishing up the first week lol.
> 
> Bally… I adore this bag.
> View attachment 5608077
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry. Gift from DH that I regret… he wanted to get the tartan but it’s not really ‘me.’
> View attachment 5608078
> 
> 
> Chanel… my Chanel collection has changed a lot over the past few years but I’m almost at Chanel purse peace now. I’d still like something in black but am looking for two different bags that came out more like in 2015-2017. If one of them comes along for a decent price, I will probably nab it and then be done with Chanel.
> View attachment 5608080
> 
> 
> And lastly, my Fendi - one of my most beloved pieces.
> View attachment 5608082


The color of that teal Chanel! And I finally saw a Peekabo at Fendi not too long ago and was floored. The quality!!!!


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Here, the winters get pretty cold.  I hope we will have a long fall and shorter winter this year.  Mild climate sounds so nice!
> Yeah, it's those eight to ten pounds that I am dealing with as well, but I am going to keep trying to get rid of them.
> I know what you mean about most things still fitting but not looking quite as good.  Hopefully, the weight will come off; maybe it will just take longer.


I've been dieting faithfully for the last 3 weeks. While my weight has fluctuated 3 pounds, today I weighed exactly what I did when I started. I can't figure out why. I'm eating lunch and dinner, no snacks, so about 18:6 IF. I feel hungry a few hours before dinner, hungry when I get into bed, and hungry when I wake up. I'm swimming 1 hour every day.

Last year I think I only wore my coats a few times. Today is the first day the temperature hasn't gone over 100 in a long time.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

@BowieFan1971, I love olive green!  Would love to see your sweater pics sometime.  And also love all the shades of fall -- the dark oranges and mustards and browns!  I will admit I don't do much by way of decorating the house.  I did buy some lovely pumpkin scented soap (it's really a sort of spicy smell), and of course there are perfumes I like wearing in the fall -- those with notes of spices, amber, vanilla, sandalwood and patchouli.
Sorry. don't know why the quote feature did not work.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

I got off my lazy _____ and took pictures of my collection of Hermes lady bags. In Texas, they have a saying about wantabe cowboys: All hat and no cows. I don’t want to come across as all hat, so I should post pictures of some of my bags. My show and tell will probably span several posts because of the limits on the number of pictures per post.

I think of these as date bags. They are smallish. Carrying one of these, I can go down a row in a theatre and not bump anyone. They can comfortably nestle in my lap when there is no place to put them. I used to think of these as being like peanuts—there is always room for one more, but I have reached my limit.

I purchased my first in 2010. I am going to present them in the order they came to me. Hermes does date stamps on some of the well-known models and more recent bags, but these bags are not date stamped. I believe they are all from the 70s, 80s, and 90s, but I don’t really know. I did not have any of these bags authenticated because I can tell whether or not they are authentic by looking at the pictures of the interior. That is not the case for my larger and more recent bags, all of which I have had authenticated.

These bags are from the golden age of box leather. The leather is thick and lush. The lambskin interior is what captivates me. I am extremely impressed with the cleverness of the clasps.

2010 Sac Sandrine

I purchased this from ebay. It was my first Hermes bag. It belonged to a lady in Eastern Europe. I can no longer remember where, but some place like Hungary. It was her one special bag. She passed and her niece sold it for her husband. It was meticulous on the outside, with some minor scratches of use on the inside.

One night I took it to a comedy club and set it on the floor. The club was very dark and the table was black. I set my drink down and missed the edge of the table and soaked her. I felt really bad. Over the course of a year, the water ring miraculously disappeared.

I have attempted to show the lambskin interior, but that is a “feel” thing. Notice the precision of the clasp. The leather part of the clasp drops easily down into the wicket part. This bag is smaller than it looks in the picture. It is 9 wide and 8 tall. It is a little bit demanding to wear because my wardrobe is jewel toned so it has forced me to buy it scarves to bridge the color issue.






2013 Sac Lotto

My early goal in collecting Hermes was to try to have a bag in every leather. This one is lizard. I took it to Madison Ave in 2017 to see about getting it spa’d. Because it was an exotic, they wanted $500 to spa it. Since I only paid about $1200 for it, I passed. They told me to carry it more, so the oil from my hands would moisturize it. I have planned to use Reptan conditioner on it, but 5 years later, it is still a plan. I love the clasp, with the 2 balls that lift to open, and when it is down and closed, I forms a multi ball design. This is 8.5 wide and 7 tall.








2016 Sac Rio

The Rio is kind of an entry level clutch. There are a lot of them available in box. This one is ostrich, in my favorite color of purple. I purchased it at the flea market in Paris. It was my consolation price for having Baby Jane snatch my vibrato picotin before I could buy it. I was nervous about bringing my Rio back through customs because of CITES, but they didn’t ask and I didn’t tell. It is 9 wide and 5 tall. I have gotten a lot of use out of this bag.




2017 Sac a malice (Bag of tricks)

This is one of a series of bags from the late 90s (with later reissues) that have pictures on the side and the clasp is a part of the picture. In mine, the gold ball represents the ball a seal is balancing on its nose. I got this one from ebay. There was a European seller on ebay who had a lot of expensive Hermes items. She closed down her business and aggressively and repeatedly marked down her goods, so I got this for about 30% of what it had been previously listed for. This bag is 9 wide and 5 tall. It has a thin shoulder strap. It is very easy to carry and is one of my favorite bags.




2018 Piano

The Piano is one of the major classic vintage bags along with the Drag, Dalvy, and Constance. I approached my purchases with a plan. There is a thread on the purse forum that shows all of the vintage bags. I picked the ones I wanted and patiently hunted them down to find well maintained specimens at a favorable price. I have given up on getting a Drag and a Dalvy, and never wanted a Constance.

I had a color in mind for each planned purchase so that I could have a range of colors. Vintage Hermes bags don’t come in a lot of colors, and the ones they did produce are sort of reserved proper versions of the colors. This was before Hermes became known for its amazing colors. I consider my collection to be sort of dowdy. I wanted a red Piano, not that I wear red very much. I wanted a red that had a blue undertone. Rouge h changed over the years so it was difficult to find one from the more blue undertoned years. This one is not as pristine as my other bags with the inside showing more wear. I got it from Vestiaire Collective. I have found VC to be a good place to get Hermes vintage bags because it is in France and people have old Hermes bags they no longer want.




2019 Lydie

In general, I have avoided conspicuous logos. I wanted a bag in this color of blue, and this one was a beauty. I got it on ebay from a Japanese seller. It was not a bargain. It was on the expensive side, but because this color is hard to find in vintage bags, I snapped it up. I like wearing it when I go into Hermes boutiques. I am not a “good customer” because I almost never buy anything new. This bag signals that I am one of the tribe. I typically wear it with a Pegasus Zebra Mousseline. This has the same length shoulder strap as the Sac a Malice. I really like wearing this bag.




To be Continued


----------



## Cordeliere

2019 Cordeliere

Did you ever wonder where I got my ridiculous screen name? Cordeliere means rope in French. The clasp on this bag looks like a rope. It is named a Sac Cordeliere. This was my Holy Grail bag.

The first time I saw one was in 2013 at Fashionphile in the days it was in Beverly Hills. I had just purchased a Kelly and it felt too soon to buy another “expensive” bag. Expensive is relative. I had just graduated from $100 bags to Hermes. Looking back, the price seems ridiculously cheap. The production of this bag spanned decades. The one I saw at Fashionphile was an early model which was in great condition. The hardware on the first one was a combination of gold and black. The flaps was decadently well padded and plush. I never saw another one in good condition until 2019. The first picture that stole my heart and that I could never fine another like it good condition.




This is the one I finally bought. Probably you can’t see the difference between it and the one that stole my heart. I think the one I bought is larger.  It is one of the late production years. The hardware evolved. That is how I know this is a late model.

The ring of rope is held down by a hook clasp. It is the largest of my lady bags at 11 long and 7 high. It seems a bit too large. I am happy to have it, but I don’t love it like the first one. I have learned that when it comes to vintage, if you see one you love, you better buy it, because you may never find one exactly like it and in good condition again.








2022 Clou de Forge

This was an impulse buy. I have always loved the closure on this bag. It is kind of like a rectangular golf tee on a cord that goes through a loop. I always thought it had an Asian look. I had hoped to fine the one Hermes made that was white with a black tee. There was a anemone (purple) one on ebay for a while for $2,000. This indigo blue one popped up on ebay at a great price. Someone purchased it from the Real Real for $1250 for a make up bag and decided it was too big at 10 inches long and 6 high. She sold it for $600. That was a no brainer pick up. It fit in the peanut category. Always room for one more.






I really love these bags because they are just so luxurious and because they are small. I am a small bag girl. I have some other Hermes bags I consider to be medium sized. I will save those to display next year. I am going to post some of my formerly owned bags.

Bags I have loved and lost



The Vache Kelly

I think I bought this in 2016 and sold it in 2018. It was vache from either 1949 or 1956 (differences of opinion about the letter stamp). It had the most amazing feel of any bag I have ever touched. It didn’t fit in my jewel toned wardrobe, plus it scuffed easily and had to be oiled every time I carried it. I listed it with AFF. It sold in about 2 hours.




Sac Mallete

I felt like I had to have one of these to be a true collector. This is from the Grace Kelly era. Because the top is rolled (an amazing feat of production), it is difficult to find one that the roll hasn’t been crushed. Mine still had its perfect shape. It came from Vestiaire Collective. I didn’t love the shade of red. It was a little too rusty shade of rouge h rather than being a blue toned red. It was the 32 cm size and it weighed a ton. I really enjoyed looking at it for a few years. Then I reached an agreement with myself that if I was going to have museum pieces, I had to carry them. I wasn’t going to carry it because of the weight and the fussy difficulty of the closure, so I let it go. One of my friends who also collects vintage bags tried to convince me to keep it to carry when I eventually get to take a trip on the Orient Express.






Sac 404

I think this bag was from the 60s. This was a 32 cm bag. I really liked how it looked. It also seemed like an Orient Express bag. DH hated it. I didn’t carry it much. I sold it to a friend and was happy that it went to a good home.




That’s all folks.


----------



## JenJBS

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Today, there was a little nip in the air in the morning, reminding me that cooler weather is coming soon.  Usually, I am trying to prolong my summer clothing for as long as possible, but this year, I decided to start early and begin thinking about fall clothing, especially outerwear.  Mostly, this is because I am in between sizes and not sure what will fit correctly from amongst what I have in my wardrobe.  While I have lost a little bit of the covid weight I gained, I am still not near my ideal weight yet.  Anyway, in foraging through my closet and trying on some things, I realized I might quite unintentionally end up with a capsule wardrobe (fewer pieces) since those are the only ones that fit the way I like.  So far, I have assembled the following few items on a clothing rail:
> 
> Moss green wool blazer (there are a few more blazers I haven't tried on yet, so I might be adding a couple more soon.)
> Three pairs of jeans: one skinny (for tucking into long boots), one straight leg (will be my go-to) in dark wash, and one black straight leg, cropped.  (I still need to go through another box and might find a few more pieces there).
> Black leather jacket  (Still need to try on trench coats.)
> One black wool dress
> Ankle boots in black leather and cognac leather.  (Still need to go through my other boots, but these will do for a start.)
> 
> I feel like I am forgetting something, but anyway, in the next few weeks, I will tackle sweaters, cardigans, accessories and suchlike.  I think I am still not quite ready to look at those items yet.  Am I too early, or is anyone else looking at these things as well?



It's still really hot during the day here, but overnight it gets nice and cool. I'm so ready for fall!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

DME said:


> I’m not sure if this link will work, but here’s one to some of the items from the exhibit.
> 
> ETA: The Smithsonian museums are all free to tour. If you ever get to Washington, DC, they’re a great place to spend time. Lots of different museums with different themes and a zoo, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The First Ladies Collection
> 
> 
> When people think of the first ladies collection, they immediately think of the famous displays of gowns, but the collection is much more than clothing. With more than 1,000 objects, the collection documents the lives and contributions of America’s first ladies. The collection has grown along...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> americanhistory.si.edu


Thank you! The link works. I´ll have a look!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I think people forget that even in the 1950s ‘60s and 70s Kelly-style bags were made everywhere and became a genre all their own. Many were handmade and available in expensive tourist areas in Italy, France and Spain.
> 
> The single (Sac Depeche) and double handle (HAC] Hermes bags with sangles were inspired by Steamer travel bags and air mail bags that needed to be padlocked as they were moved about by porters and postmen.  The  ‘Kelly’ as it became known, was just a miniature version of those. The straps and lock make no sense on a lady’s handbag, purely decorative.
> 
> Anyway, I think you should consider opening your own handbag museum


You are right, there are so many variations in the style by so many manufacturers. I´ve had other vintage versions before and sold them on. This one is really well made. The quality made me keep it and I think- given I can get used to the complicated closure- I´ll give it some use. At least it´s a secure bag and "not too shabby". 

Haha, a handbag museum. Actually DH was teasing me about exactly this the other day. He said I might open a handbag museum much quicker than a pram museum. We both have big pram collections and still would like to open a pram museum, only the plans always get delayed. I am into simple, cheap solutions, he tends to think much more expensive... nothing gets done... 
But I don´t see me in any position to call my collection museum worthy. When it comes to prams I have real knowledge and do own pieces through many decades and by many manufacturers... with bags I just lovingly play.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I've been dieting faithfully for the last 3 weeks. While my weight has fluctuated 3 pounds, today I weighed exactly what I did when I started. I can't figure out why. I'm eating lunch and dinner, no snacks, so about 18:6 IF. I feel hungry a few hours before dinner, hungry when I get into bed, and hungry when I wake up. I'm swimming 1 hour every day.
> 
> Last year I think I only wore my coats a few times. Today is the first day the temperature hasn't gone over 100 in a long time.


OK, the quote feature is working again for me!  A few thoughts:
I am not an expert by any means, so I could be wrong,  but 3 weeks is too soon to see changes in weight, IMO.  At least for me, it took almost two to three months before I could tell there was a change.  But I weigh myself very infrequently (like maybe once a month).  My way of determining if I lost weight was to see if I could fit into my old clothes, lol.  I have never done intermittent fasting, although I really want to do it, more for other health benefits than for weight loss (although that would be a nice too).


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Today, there was a little nip in the air in the morning, reminding me that cooler weather is coming soon.  Usually, I am trying to prolong my summer clothing for as long as possible, but this year, I decided to start early and begin thinking about fall clothing, especially outerwear.  Mostly, this is because I am in between sizes and not sure what will fit correctly from amongst what I have in my wardrobe.  While I have lost a little bit of the covid weight I gained, I am still not near my ideal weight yet.  Anyway, in foraging through my closet and trying on some things, I realized I might quite unintentionally end up with a capsule wardrobe (fewer pieces) since those are the only ones that fit the way I like.  So far, I have assembled the following few items on a clothing rail:
> 
> Moss green wool blazer (there are a few more blazers I haven't tried on yet, so I might be adding a couple more soon.)
> Three pairs of jeans: one skinny (for tucking into long boots), one straight leg (will be my go-to) in dark wash, and one black straight leg, cropped.  (I still need to go through another box and might find a few more pieces there).
> Black leather jacket  (Still need to try on trench coats.)
> One black wool dress
> Ankle boots in black leather and cognac leather.  (Still need to go through my other boots, but these will do for a start.)
> 
> I feel like I am forgetting something, but anyway, in the next few weeks, I will tackle sweaters, cardigans, accessories and suchlike.  I think I am still not quite ready to look at those items yet.  Am I too early, or is anyone else looking at these things as well?


Over here autumn is definetely at the door step and I have already spent hours deep in the rabbit hole of winter coats on ebay. No! I have plenty coats! I do not need ebay, I only need to go into the back room, open all the black bags (Uncle Knick-Knack´s winter wardrobe...) and take my pick. I´ve been checking my jeans, pants and longsleeve tops, too and of course the essential: sweatpants! Haha. I stocked up on them in summer when they were on sale. Now only to locate them.


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> I've been dieting faithfully for the last 3 weeks. While my weight has fluctuated 3 pounds, today I weighed exactly what I did when I started. I can't figure out why. I'm eating lunch and dinner, no snacks, so about 18:6 IF. I feel hungry a few hours before dinner, hungry when I get into bed, and hungry when I wake up. I'm swimming 1 hour every day.
> 
> Last year I think I only wore my coats a few times. Today is the first day the temperature hasn't gone over 100 in a long time.


If you are hungry, you body is telling you that you are burning more calories than you are consuming.   Scales can give you information, but your body can weigh the same because of fluids, when you have actually gotten smaller.   I have faith that you will lose weight.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I've been dieting faithfully for the last 3 weeks. While my weight has fluctuated 3 pounds, today I weighed exactly what I did when I started. I can't figure out why. I'm eating lunch and dinner, no snacks, so about 18:6 IF. I feel hungry a few hours before dinner, hungry when I get into bed, and hungry when I wake up. I'm swimming 1 hour every day.
> 
> Last year I think I only wore my coats a few times. Today is the first day the temperature hasn't gone over 100 in a long time.


Your body does not seem to be happy with your eating times. Going to bed hungry is not good, feeling hungry all the time is not good... maybe you could try to eat small portions when you are actually hungry and skip the strict "lunch" and "dinner". I´ve been on a strange eating schedule for months. I only eat in the evening/ at night. That´s the time when I am truly awake and when I am hungry- and greedy for snacks. Generally I´m not hungry before about 6pm. If I eat earlier without being hungry for example because DH offers me food, I´ll be greedy for food all day or feel really sick from what I ate. 
Have you considered that the muscle you build up by swimming for an hour every day weighs, too? You might have lost fat and built up muscle?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> 2019 Cordeliere
> 
> Did you ever wonder where I got my ridiculous screen name? Cordeliere means rope in French. The clasp on this bag looks like a rope. It is named a Sac Cordeliere. This was my Holy Grail bag.
> 
> The first time I saw one was in 2013 at Fashionphile in the days it was in Beverly Hills. I had just purchased a Kelly and it felt too soon to buy another “expensive” bag. Expensive is relative. I had just graduated from $100 bags to Hermes. Looking back, the price seems ridiculously cheap. The production of this bag spanned decades. The one I saw at Fashionphile was an early model which was in great condition. The hardware on the first one was a combination of gold and silver. The flaps was decadently well padded and plush. I never saw another one in good condition until 2019. The first picture that stole my heart and that I could never fine another like it good condition.
> 
> View attachment 5608157
> 
> 
> This is the one I finally bought. Probably you can’t see the difference between it and the one that stole my heart. I think the one I bought is larger.  It is one of the late production years. The hardware evolved. That is how I know this is a late model.
> 
> The ring of rope is held down by a hook clasp. It is the largest of my lady bags at 11 long and 7 high. It seems a bit too large. I am happy to have it, but I don’t love it like the first one. I have learned that when it comes to vintage, if you see one you love, you better buy it, because you may never find one exactly like it and in good condition again.
> 
> View attachment 5608158
> 
> View attachment 5608159
> 
> View attachment 5608160
> 
> 
> 2022 Clou de Forge
> 
> This was an impulse buy. I have always loved the closure on this bag. It is kind of like a rectangular golf tee on a cord that goes through a loop. I always thought it had an Asian look. I had hoped to fine the one Hermes made that was white with a black tee. There was a anemone (purple) one on ebay for a while for $2,000. This indigo blue one popped up on ebay at a great price. Someone purchased it from the Real Real for $1250 for a make up bag and decided it was too big at 10 inches long and 6 high. She sold it for $600. That was a no brainer pick up. It fit in the peanut category. Always room for one more.
> 
> View attachment 5608161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love these bags because they are just so luxurious and because they are small. I am a small bag girl. I have some other Hermes bags I consider to be medium sized. I will save those to display next year. I am going to post some of my formerly owned bags.
> 
> Bags I have loved and lost
> 
> 
> 
> The Vache Kelly
> 
> I think I bought this in 2016 and sold it in 2018. It was vache from either 1949 or 1956 (differences of opinion about the letter stamp). It had the most amazing feel of any bag I have ever touched. It didn’t fit in my jewel toned wardrobe, plus it scuffed easily and had to be oiled every time I carried it. I listed it with AFF. It sold in about 2 hours.
> 
> View attachment 5608162
> 
> 
> Sac Mallete
> 
> I felt like I had to have one of these to be a true collector. This is from the Grace Kelly era. Because the top is rolled (an amazing feat of production), it is difficult to find one that the roll hasn’t been crushed. Mine still had its perfect shape. It came from Vestiaire Collective. I didn’t love the shade of red. It was a little too rusty shade of rouge h rather than being a blue toned red. It was the 32 cm size and it weighed a ton. I really enjoyed looking at it for a few years. Then I reached an agreement with myself that if I was going to have museum pieces, I had to carry them. I wasn’t going to carry it because of the weight and the fussy difficult of the closure, so I let it go. One of my friends who also collects vintage bags tried to convince me to keep it to carry when I eventually get to take a trip on the Orient Express.
> 
> View attachment 5608163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sac 404
> 
> I think this bag was from the 60s. This was a 32 cm bag. I really liked how it looked. It also seemed like an Orient Express bag. DH hated it. I didn’t carry it much. I sold it to a friend and was happy that it went to a good home.
> View attachment 5608164
> 
> 
> 
> That’s all folks.


Thank you so much! I truly enjoyed your storytime! Gorgeous bags! Your pictures make my fingertips itch to touch the leather!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> It's still really hot during the day here, but overnight it gets nice and cool. I'm so ready for fall!!!


Yes, it's the same here, although some days it has been a bit cooler during the day too.


cowgirlsboots said:


> Over here autumn is definetely at the door step and I have already spent hours deep in the rabbit hole of winter coats on ebay. No! I have plenty coats! I do not need ebay, I only need to go into the back room, open all the black bags (Uncle Knick-Knack´s winter wardrobe...) and take my pick. I´ve been checking my jeans, pants and longsleeve tops, too and of course the essential: sweatpants! Haha. I stocked up on them in summer when they were on sale. Now only to locate them.


Yes, you do not need ebay!  (But it's fun to browse).  I remember your gorgeous leopard coat -- was it Saint Laurent?  Do you still have that one?  Your post made me realize I actually need to check on long-sleeve T-shirts.  I think I might need a few more for layering.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cordeliere said:


> I got off my lazy _____ and took pictures of my collection of Hermes lady bags. In Texas, they have a saying about wantabe cowboys: All hat and no cows. I don’t want to come across as all hat, so I should post pictures of some of my bags. My show and tell will probably span several posts because of the limits on the number of pictures per post.
> 
> I think of these as date bags. They are smallish. Carrying one of these, I can go down a row in a theatre and not bump anyone. They can comfortably nestle in my lap when there is no place to put them. I used to think of these as being like peanuts—there is always room for one more, but I have reached my limit.
> 
> I purchased my first in 2010. I am going to present them in the order they came to me. Hermes does date stamps on some of the well-known models and more recent bags, but these bags are not date stamped. I believe they are all from the 70s, 80s, and 90s, but I don’t really know. I did not have any of these bags authenticated because I can tell whether or not they are authentic by looking at the pictures of the interior. That is not the case for my larger and more recent bags, all of which I have had authenticated.
> 
> These bags are from the golden age of box leather. The leather is thick and lush. The lambskin interior is what captivates me. I am extremely impressed with the cleverness of the clasps.
> 
> 2010 Sac Sandrine
> 
> I purchased this from ebay. It was my first Hermes bag. It belonged to a lady in Eastern Europe. I can no longer remember where, but some place like Hungary. It was her one special bag. She passed and her niece sold it for her husband. It was meticulous on the outside, with some minor scratches of use on the inside.
> 
> One night I took it to a comedy club and set it on the floor. The club was very dark and the table was black. I set my drink down and missed the edge of the table and soaked her. I felt really bad. Over the course of a year, the water ring miraculously disappeared.
> 
> I have attempted to show the lambskin interior, but that is a “feel” thing. Notice the precision of the clasp. The leather part of the clasp drops easily down into the wicket part. This bag is smaller than it looks in the picture. It is 9 wide and 8 tall. It is a little bit demanding to wear because my wardrobe is jewel toned so it has forced me to buy it scarves to bridge the color issue.
> 
> View attachment 5608140
> 
> View attachment 5608141
> 
> 2013 Sac Lotto
> 
> My early goal in collecting Hermes was to try to have a bag in every leather. This one is lizard. I took it to Madison Ave in 2017 to see about getting it spa’d. Because it was an exotic, they wanted $500 to spa it. Since I only paid about $1200 for it, I passed. They told me to carry it more, so the oil from my hands would moisturize it. I have planned to use Reptan conditioner on it, but 5 years later, it is still a plan. I love the clasp, with the 2 balls that lift to open, and when it is down and closed, I forms a multi ball design. This is 8.5 wide and 7 tall.
> 
> View attachment 5608142
> 
> View attachment 5608143
> 
> View attachment 5608144
> 
> 
> 2016 Sac Rio
> 
> The Rio is kind of an entry level clutch. There are a lot of them available in box. This one is ostrich, in my favorite color of purple. I purchased it at the flea market in Paris. It was my consolation price for having Baby Jane snatch my vibrato picotin before I could buy it. I was nervous about bringing my Rio back through customs because of CITES, but they didn’t ask and I didn’t tell. It is 9 wide and 5 tall. I have gotten a lot of use out of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5608145
> 
> 
> 2017 Sac a malice (Bag of tricks)
> 
> This is one of a series of bags from the late 90s (with later reissues) that have pictures on the side and the clasp is a part of the picture. In mine, the gold ball represents the ball a seal is balancing on its nose. I got this one from ebay. There was a European seller on ebay who had a lot of expensive Hermes items. She closed down her business and aggressively and repeatedly marked down her goods, so I got this for about 30% of what it had been previously listed for. This bag is 9 wide and 5 tall. It has a thin shoulder strap. It is very easy to carry and is one of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 5608146
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 Piano
> 
> The Piano is one of the major classic vintage bags along with the Drag, Dalvy, and Constance. I approached my purchases with a plan. There is a thread on the purse forum that shows all of the vintage bags. I picked the ones I wanted and patiently hunted them down to find well maintained specimens at a favorable price. I have given up on getting a Drag and a Dalvy, and never wanted a Constance.
> 
> I had a color in mind for each planned purchase so that I could have a range of colors. Vintage Hermes bags don’t come in a lot of colors, and the ones they did produce are sort of reserved proper versions of the colors. This was before Hermes became known for its amazing colors. I consider my collection to be sort of dowdy. I wanted a red Piano, not that I wear red very much. I wanted a red that had a blue undertone. Rouge h changed over the years so it was difficult to find one from the more blue undertoned years. This one is not as pristine as my other bags with the inside showing more wear. I got it from Vestiaire Collective. I have found VC to be a good place to get Hermes vintage bags because it is in France and people have old Hermes bags they no longer want.
> 
> View attachment 5608147
> 
> 
> 2019 Lydie
> 
> In general, I have avoided conspicuous logos. I wanted a bag in this color of blue, and this one was a beauty. I got it on ebay from a Japanese seller. It was not a bargain. It was on the expensive side, but because this color is hard to find in vintage bags, I snapped it up. I like wearing it when I go into Hermes boutiques. I am not a “good customer” because I almost never buy anything new. This bag signals that I am one of the tribe. I typically wear it with a Pegasus Zebra Mousseline. This has the same length shoulder strap as the Sac a Malice. I really like wearing this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5608148
> 
> 
> To be Continued


Oh my, these are amazing and unique treasures!  Thank you for sharing pics and stories of your beautiful bags.  I love that they are all not too big.  The Sac a malice (that seal  ), the Sac Lotto, the Sac Sandrine, the Lydie, the Cordeliere (that fabulous rope clasp) -- all gorgeous!  Even the bags that have left your collection are amazing!


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you so much! I truly enjoyed your storytime! Gorgeous bags! Your pictures make my fingertips itch to touch the leather!





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Oh my, these are amazing and unique treasures!  Thank you for sharing pics and stories of your beautiful bags.  I love that they are all not too big.  The Sac a malice (that seal  ), the Sac Lotto, the Sac Sandrine, the Lydie, the Cordeliere (that fabulous rope clasp) -- all gorgeous!  Even the bags that have left your collection are amazing!


Thank you both.  Your comments make me feel really good.


----------



## msd_bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm always one to travel light, and outerwear can occupy a lot of space (which could better to be used to bring back goodies from your travels).  So maybe carry/wear something on the flight like a trench coat, and pack one or two lightweight knits if needed.  Perhaps other members who live there can advice better than me.  Enjoy your trip!


Thanks P&P!  I always PLAN to travel light.  But… Lol!  But yes, I need to leave space (and weight allocation) for shopping!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I was referring to an article I saw in the last few weeks about just released survey done about the British feelings about Charles becoming King and their overall liking of him. The results were not very good. According to this survey, he is not generally well liked and the majority are not enthusiastic about him as king. I myself have a mixed opinion of him…while he has worked hard on issues I agree with, like the environment, there are some other issues he has worked on, like architecture and urban planning, where he holds views that show he is out of touch with the vast majority of his subjects and how they actually live.
> 
> The Crown may be dramatic, but it reminded people of things I think they forgot, like Tampongate.


I’m always intrigued by these kind of political and constitutional surveys and wonder who they actually ask as no one I know has ever taken part. Similar things were said of The Queen but she was greatly loved. It’s clear many people in the UK are keen to show their respect and to meet King Charles as they have flocked to the various royal palaces and spoken very positively to news crews. Only time will tell as he changes role to that of Monarch.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Cordeliere said:


> I got off my lazy _____ and took pictures of my collection of Hermes lady bags. In Texas, they have a saying about wantabe cowboys: All hat and no cows. I don’t want to come across as all hat, so I should post pictures of some of my bags. My show and tell will probably span several posts because of the limits on the number of pictures per post.
> 
> I think of these as date bags. They are smallish. Carrying one of these, I can go down a row in a theatre and not bump anyone. They can comfortably nestle in my lap when there is no place to put them. I used to think of these as being like peanuts—there is always room for one more, but I have reached my limit.
> 
> I purchased my first in 2010. I am going to present them in the order they came to me. Hermes does date stamps on some of the well-known models and more recent bags, but these bags are not date stamped. I believe they are all from the 70s, 80s, and 90s, but I don’t really know. I did not have any of these bags authenticated because I can tell whether or not they are authentic by looking at the pictures of the interior. That is not the case for my larger and more recent bags, all of which I have had authenticated.
> 
> These bags are from the golden age of box leather. The leather is thick and lush. The lambskin interior is what captivates me. I am extremely impressed with the cleverness of the clasps.
> 
> 2010 Sac Sandrine
> 
> I purchased this from ebay. It was my first Hermes bag. It belonged to a lady in Eastern Europe. I can no longer remember where, but some place like Hungary. It was her one special bag. She passed and her niece sold it for her husband. It was meticulous on the outside, with some minor scratches of use on the inside.
> 
> One night I took it to a comedy club and set it on the floor. The club was very dark and the table was black. I set my drink down and missed the edge of the table and soaked her. I felt really bad. Over the course of a year, the water ring miraculously disappeared.
> 
> I have attempted to show the lambskin interior, but that is a “feel” thing. Notice the precision of the clasp. The leather part of the clasp drops easily down into the wicket part. This bag is smaller than it looks in the picture. It is 9 wide and 8 tall. It is a little bit demanding to wear because my wardrobe is jewel toned so it has forced me to buy it scarves to bridge the color issue.
> 
> View attachment 5608140
> 
> View attachment 5608141
> 
> 
> 2013 Sac Lotto
> 
> My early goal in collecting Hermes was to try to have a bag in every leather. This one is lizard. I took it to Madison Ave in 2017 to see about getting it spa’d. Because it was an exotic, they wanted $500 to spa it. Since I only paid about $1200 for it, I passed. They told me to carry it more, so the oil from my hands would moisturize it. I have planned to use Reptan conditioner on it, but 5 years later, it is still a plan. I love the clasp, with the 2 balls that lift to open, and when it is down and closed, I forms a multi ball design. This is 8.5 wide and 7 tall.
> 
> View attachment 5608142
> 
> View attachment 5608143
> 
> View attachment 5608144
> 
> 
> 2016 Sac Rio
> 
> The Rio is kind of an entry level clutch. There are a lot of them available in box. This one is ostrich, in my favorite color of purple. I purchased it at the flea market in Paris. It was my consolation price for having Baby Jane snatch my vibrato picotin before I could buy it. I was nervous about bringing my Rio back through customs because of CITES, but they didn’t ask and I didn’t tell. It is 9 wide and 5 tall. I have gotten a lot of use out of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5608145
> 
> 
> 2017 Sac a malice (Bag of tricks)
> 
> This is one of a series of bags from the late 90s (with later reissues) that have pictures on the side and the clasp is a part of the picture. In mine, the gold ball represents the ball a seal is balancing on its nose. I got this one from ebay. There was a European seller on ebay who had a lot of expensive Hermes items. She closed down her business and aggressively and repeatedly marked down her goods, so I got this for about 30% of what it had been previously listed for. This bag is 9 wide and 5 tall. It has a thin shoulder strap. It is very easy to carry and is one of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 5608146
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 Piano
> 
> The Piano is one of the major classic vintage bags along with the Drag, Dalvy, and Constance. I approached my purchases with a plan. There is a thread on the purse forum that shows all of the vintage bags. I picked the ones I wanted and patiently hunted them down to find well maintained specimens at a favorable price. I have given up on getting a Drag and a Dalvy, and never wanted a Constance.
> 
> I had a color in mind for each planned purchase so that I could have a range of colors. Vintage Hermes bags don’t come in a lot of colors, and the ones they did produce are sort of reserved proper versions of the colors. This was before Hermes became known for its amazing colors. I consider my collection to be sort of dowdy. I wanted a red Piano, not that I wear red very much. I wanted a red that had a blue undertone. Rouge h changed over the years so it was difficult to find one from the more blue undertoned years. This one is not as pristine as my other bags with the inside showing more wear. I got it from Vestiaire Collective. I have found VC to be a good place to get Hermes vintage bags because it is in France and people have old Hermes bags they no longer want.
> 
> View attachment 5608147
> 
> 
> 2019 Lydie
> 
> In general, I have avoided conspicuous logos. I wanted a bag in this color of blue, and this one was a beauty. I got it on ebay from a Japanese seller. It was not a bargain. It was on the expensive side, but because this color is hard to find in vintage bags, I snapped it up. I like wearing it when I go into Hermes boutiques. I am not a “good customer” because I almost never buy anything new. This bag signals that I am one of the tribe. I typically wear it with a Pegasus Zebra Mousseline. This has the same length shoulder strap as the Sac a Malice. I really like wearing this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5608148
> 
> 
> To be Continued





Cordeliere said:


> 2019 Cordeliere
> 
> Did you ever wonder where I got my ridiculous screen name? Cordeliere means rope in French. The clasp on this bag looks like a rope. It is named a Sac Cordeliere. This was my Holy Grail bag.
> 
> The first time I saw one was in 2013 at Fashionphile in the days it was in Beverly Hills. I had just purchased a Kelly and it felt too soon to buy another “expensive” bag. Expensive is relative. I had just graduated from $100 bags to Hermes. Looking back, the price seems ridiculously cheap. The production of this bag spanned decades. The one I saw at Fashionphile was an early model which was in great condition. The hardware on the first one was a combination of gold and black. The flaps was decadently well padded and plush. I never saw another one in good condition until 2019. The first picture that stole my heart and that I could never fine another like it good condition.
> 
> View attachment 5608157
> 
> 
> This is the one I finally bought. Probably you can’t see the difference between it and the one that stole my heart. I think the one I bought is larger.  It is one of the late production years. The hardware evolved. That is how I know this is a late model.
> 
> The ring of rope is held down by a hook clasp. It is the largest of my lady bags at 11 long and 7 high. It seems a bit too large. I am happy to have it, but I don’t love it like the first one. I have learned that when it comes to vintage, if you see one you love, you better buy it, because you may never find one exactly like it and in good condition again.
> 
> View attachment 5608158
> 
> View attachment 5608159
> 
> View attachment 5608160
> 
> 
> 2022 Clou de Forge
> 
> This was an impulse buy. I have always loved the closure on this bag. It is kind of like a rectangular golf tee on a cord that goes through a loop. I always thought it had an Asian look. I had hoped to fine the one Hermes made that was white with a black tee. There was a anemone (purple) one on ebay for a while for $2,000. This indigo blue one popped up on ebay at a great price. Someone purchased it from the Real Real for $1250 for a make up bag and decided it was too big at 10 inches long and 6 high. She sold it for $600. That was a no brainer pick up. It fit in the peanut category. Always room for one more.
> 
> View attachment 5608161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love these bags because they are just so luxurious and because they are small. I am a small bag girl. I have some other Hermes bags I consider to be medium sized. I will save those to display next year. I am going to post some of my formerly owned bags.
> 
> Bags I have loved and lost
> 
> 
> 
> The Vache Kelly
> 
> I think I bought this in 2016 and sold it in 2018. It was vache from either 1949 or 1956 (differences of opinion about the letter stamp). It had the most amazing feel of any bag I have ever touched. It didn’t fit in my jewel toned wardrobe, plus it scuffed easily and had to be oiled every time I carried it. I listed it with AFF. It sold in about 2 hours.
> 
> View attachment 5608162
> 
> 
> Sac Mallete
> 
> I felt like I had to have one of these to be a true collector. This is from the Grace Kelly era. Because the top is rolled (an amazing feat of production), it is difficult to find one that the roll hasn’t been crushed. Mine still had its perfect shape. It came from Vestiaire Collective. I didn’t love the shade of red. It was a little too rusty shade of rouge h rather than being a blue toned red. It was the 32 cm size and it weighed a ton. I really enjoyed looking at it for a few years. Then I reached an agreement with myself that if I was going to have museum pieces, I had to carry them. I wasn’t going to carry it because of the weight and the fussy difficulty of the closure, so I let it go. One of my friends who also collects vintage bags tried to convince me to keep it to carry when I eventually get to take a trip on the Orient Express.
> 
> View attachment 5608163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sac 404
> 
> I think this bag was from the 60s. This was a 32 cm bag. I really liked how it looked. It also seemed like an Orient Express bag. DH hated it. I didn’t carry it much. I sold it to a friend and was happy that it went to a good home.
> View attachment 5608164
> 
> 
> 
> That’s all folks.


Just wow! Incredible story telling as always @Cordeliere. I have learned such a lot from your posts. Stunning bags. I particularly like the rope clasp.


----------



## Katinahat

@whateve I have no guidance on dieting. I know I can do it but it’s so hard to get back into the headspace. I’ve managed twice to lose over 30 pounds, last time it was 48 but that was too much. The first time was by 5:2 fasting and the first months were hard! I was grumpy and had a bad headache on the fasting days. The second time was just plain dieting, cutting portions and eating less rubbish. That began during the first lockdown and I think was so much easier as I didn’t go out or into cafes so no temptation and when I did I was already used to dieting. It just doesn’t last with me so I yoyo and put it back on again. 

I’m still 14 pounds lighter than I was before my last diet but I really need to lose another 14 again to be closer to acceptable and just healthier. I keep blaming my meds this time as they make me permanently hungry and everyone on them puts on at least 30 pounds. 

It’s just so hard to be disciplined isn’t it. I wonder, if you can hanging in there for longer, will your hunger and appetite decrease? When you get to that point it might mean those fluctuations become trends. Slow and steady is the key.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> *2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
> 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
> 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
> 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
> 25 Sept - totes
> 2 Oct - satchels
> 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 16 Oct - shoulder bags
> 23 Oct - bucket bags
> 30 Oct - clutches
> 6 Nov - backpacks
> 13 Nov - bags that don’t count
> 20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes
> 27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories
> 4 Dec - bag storage
> 11 Dec - SLGs
> 18 Dec - charms
> 
> Challenges:
> Sept - bags in different locations
> Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags
> Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
> Dec - use the bag.*


Can’t believe we are on M-R already. My favourite brands from different ages of my life fit in here. First came Radley whose dog tag stole my heart and was my first brand obsession. Later came my Mulberry love. I’m going to think carefully how I share my collection. You’ve seen them all at various points but I may need to take a few new photographs first. 

Looking forward to seeing your M-R brands too!


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Today, there was a little nip in the air in the morning, reminding me that cooler weather is coming soon.  Usually, I am trying to prolong my summer clothing for as long as possible, but this year, I decided to start early and begin thinking about fall clothing, especially outerwear.  Mostly, this is because I am in between sizes and not sure what will fit correctly from amongst what I have in my wardrobe.  While I have lost a little bit of the covid weight I gained, I am still not near my ideal weight yet.  Anyway, in foraging through my closet and trying on some things, I realized I might quite unintentionally end up with a capsule wardrobe (fewer pieces) since those are the only ones that fit the way I like.  So far, I have assembled the following few items on a clothing rail:
> 
> Moss green wool blazer (there are a few more blazers I haven't tried on yet, so I might be adding a couple more soon.)
> Three pairs of jeans: one skinny (for tucking into long boots), one straight leg (will be my go-to) in dark wash, and one black straight leg, cropped.  (I still need to go through another box and might find a few more pieces there).
> Black leather jacket  (Still need to try on trench coats.)
> One black wool dress
> Ankle boots in black leather and cognac leather.  (Still need to go through my other boots, but these will do for a start.)
> 
> I feel like I am forgetting something, but anyway, in the next few weeks, I will tackle sweaters, cardigans, accessories and suchlike.  I think I am still not quite ready to look at those items yet.  Am I too early, or is anyone else looking at these things as well?



Best time of the year for clothes IMO.

I am having a lot of dental work done and it’s killing my wallet, but health is first.

I would like an olive jacket too. I used to have one that DH bought me many years ago for an interview but it was one of those ‘I need a suit now moments‘ I think I wore it just that once.  I bought pink and a grey wool versions in Cos Summer sale.

My look this AW is very easy British mod, navy, sharp and short, or alternatively , a little Paris, by going even shorted underneath and more oversized on top OR very shrunken on top and maxis. These 2 looks are connected by being smart urban, tailoring, polo necks, navy (or city neutrals) and stripes. Sleek but natural textures. Everything is going to be quite tailored, smart casual, shirts, with some classic knitwear and some anti-fashion in there too. Florals will have to go away soon.

Transition and staying out:
All minis and shots are staying out
All stripes for knitwear are staying
Pale pink oversized wool jacket
Grey oversized wool jacket
Dolce & Gabbana beige pinstripe suit
White shirts
Anything geometric print or striped
Ties 
H Garden Party
Paul Smith blush satchel

So far for this season I have bought:
Navy heavy knit cashmere funnel neck
Navy, pure wool long skirt (for the anti fashion bit, worn with flatforms and shrunken leather jacket)
Whire shirt with sculptural sleeves
Prada black shirt
Striped natural/navy merino fine wool polo neck
Striped cotton polo with navy, natural olive pink

Coming back out:
Burberry navy Camden (or is it Pimlico?) coat
Burberry black pea coat
Gucci moto jacket
All Saints shrunken biker
Saint Laurent brown velvet jacket 
Everything YSL/Saint Laurent Paris, new, old and vintage, including my ivory Marjorelle
Silver Bal also coming out
H Bolides
H Plumes
Gucci Catherine

The Hermes Bolide is 100 next year so I will be using mine reg


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Alright, finishing up the first week lol.
> 
> Bally… I adore this bag.
> View attachment 5608077
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry. Gift from DH that I regret… he wanted to get the tartan but it’s not really ‘me.’
> View attachment 5608078
> 
> 
> Chanel… my Chanel collection has changed a lot over the past few years but I’m almost at Chanel purse peace now. I’d still like something in black but am looking for two different bags that came out more like in 2015-2017. If one of them comes along for a decent price, I will probably nab it and then be done with Chanel.
> View attachment 5608080
> 
> 
> And lastly, my Fendi - one of my most beloved pieces.
> View attachment 5608082


All outstanding


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm always one to travel light, and outerwear can occupy a lot of space (which could better to be used to bring back goodies from your travels).  So maybe carry/wear something on the flight like a trench coat, and pack one or two lightweight knits if needed.  Perhaps other members who live there can advice better than me.  Enjoy your trip!


I always travel light too. Even if I travel for months, I take 2 weeks of cloths and wash and wear wash and wear.

traveling to colder places is more tricky. I usually take a large coat to double as a blanket


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> I forgot to add the Lederer!
> View attachment 5607865
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photo!


Beautiful! 


Jereni said:


> Still on last weeks bags but here are a few more:
> 
> Cesta Collective. These are newer and were part of my hunt for a straw bag this summer. I adore them both.
> View attachment 5607944
> 
> 
> 
> My Coach(ies). I have 6 Coach currently, more than of any other single brand. The Winnie is probably going to get sold soon, I adore the shape and size but super dark brown is just not my color. I plan to keep an eye out for a tan or red one.
> View attachment 5607943


I love the range of bags you have. Your new baskets are beautiful. And your coach collection. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Today, there was a little nip in the air in the morning, reminding me that cooler weather is coming soon.  Usually, I am trying to prolong my summer clothing for as long as possible, but this year, I decided to start early and begin thinking about fall clothing, especially outerwear.  Mostly, this is because I am in between sizes and not sure what will fit correctly from amongst what I have in my wardrobe.  While I have lost a little bit of the covid weight I gained, I am still not near my ideal weight yet.  Anyway, in foraging through my closet and trying on some things, I realized I might quite unintentionally end up with a capsule wardrobe (fewer pieces) since those are the only ones that fit the way I like.  So far, I have assembled the following few items on a clothing rail:
> 
> Moss green wool blazer (there are a few more blazers I haven't tried on yet, so I might be adding a couple more soon.)
> Three pairs of jeans: one skinny (for tucking into long boots), one straight leg (will be my go-to) in dark wash, and one black straight leg, cropped.  (I still need to go through another box and might find a few more pieces there).
> Black leather jacket  (Still need to try on trench coats.)
> One black wool dress
> Ankle boots in black leather and cognac leather.  (Still need to go through my other boots, but these will do for a start.)
> 
> I feel like I am forgetting something, but anyway, in the next few weeks, I will tackle sweaters, cardigans, accessories and suchlike.  I think I am still not quite ready to look at those items yet.  Am I too early, or is anyone else looking at these things as well?


We are currently experiencing all seasons. One minute it’s cold and pouring with rain and the next it’s warm and sunny. I had boots on for the first time on Friday. The evenings are “fair drawin’ in” too. 


Jereni said:


> Alright, finishing up the first week lol.
> 
> Bally… I adore this bag.
> View attachment 5608077
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry. Gift from DH that I regret… he wanted to get the tartan but it’s not really ‘me.’
> View attachment 5608078
> 
> 
> Chanel… my Chanel collection has changed a lot over the past few years but I’m almost at Chanel purse peace now. I’d still like something in black but am looking for two different bags that came out more like in 2015-2017. If one of them comes along for a decent price, I will probably nab it and then be done with Chanel.
> View attachment 5608080
> 
> 
> And lastly, my Fendi - one of my most beloved pieces.
> View attachment 5608082


More gorgeous bags! Oh my, those Chanel! 


msd_bags said:


> Speaking of cold weather wardrobe, I’m going to London in less than 2 weeks for business.  And as you know, I’m from a tropical country.  Funny that I can’t decide how many coats/jackets I will bring!  I have trench coats with tags, leather jacket that I have worn only once to date, some thinner jackets, knitwear, etc!  How did I amass all these cold weather outerwear??  Lol!  If I’ll be practical, i’d only bring maybe 2.  But opportunity to wear them comes only once in a while, so I’m torn!  Of course there’s luggage limitation too!


I always pack a rain coat wherever I go! I’d take 3 coats if travelling within the U.K. in this season. A thin waterproof, one of my lighter quilted Barbour jackets and a leather jacket for evenings. If I needed to be smarter in the daytime I’d swap the Barbour for a trench. 


papertiger said:


> Best time of the year for clothes IMO.
> 
> I am having a lot of dental work done and it’s killing my wallet, but health is first.
> 
> I would like an olive jacket too. I used to have one that DH bought me many years ago for an interview but it was one of those ‘I need a suit now moments‘ I think I wore it just that once.  I bought pink and a grey wool versions in Cos Summer sale.
> 
> My look this AW is very easy British mod, navy, sharp and short, or alternatively , a little Paris, by going even shorted underneath and more oversized on top OR very shrunken on top and maxis. These 2 looks are connected by being smart urban, tailoring, polo necks, navy (or city neutrals) and stripes. Sleek but natural textures. Everything is going to be quite tailored, smart casual, shirts, with some classic knitwear and some anti-fashion in there too. Florals will have to go away soon.
> 
> Transition and staying out:
> All minis and shots are staying out
> All stripes for knitwear are staying
> Pale pink oversized wool jacket
> Grey oversized wool jacket
> Dolce & Gabbana beige pinstripe suit
> White shirts
> Anything geometric print or striped
> Ties
> H Garden Party
> Paul Smith blush satchel
> 
> So far for this season I have bought:
> Navy heavy knit cashmere funnel neck
> Navy, pure wool long skirt (for the anti fashion bit, worn with flatforms and shrunken leather jacket)
> Whire shirt with scultural sleeves
> Prada black shirt
> Striped natural/navy merino fine wool polo neck
> Striped cotton polo with navy, natural olive pink
> 
> Coming back out:
> Burberry navy Camden (or is it Pimlico?) coat
> Burberry black pea coat
> Gucci moto jacket
> All Saints shrunken biker
> Saint Laurent brown velvet jacket
> Everything YSL/Saint Laurent Paris, new, old and vintage, including my ivory Marjorelle
> Silver Bal also coming out
> H Bolides
> H Plumes
> Gucci Catherine
> 
> The Hermes Bolide is 100 next year so I will be using mine reg


That sounds incredible @papertiger . I love that you’ve considered a theme and are shopping both your own closet and key pieces to go with that. I think I stick to very similar looks all the time getting things out to wear again each season until they wear out.


----------



## jblended

Hello dear pocket friends! It feels like forever since I've been here (in reality, perhaps only a month or two). I hope you're all keeping well.

For my fellow Brits, please accept my virtual hugs as we mourn HMQ. Though not entirely unexpected, the loss is hitting hard and I imagine most, if not all, are feeling the weight of it.  



Spoiler: Personal update



I've been in intensive therapy, trying to unpack the grief I was living with that was turning me into such a hapless, desperately sad creature. I think I'm learning through this process that therapy is not for me . However, I've been told it really will help by trusted friends, so I'm sticking with it for a while longer to see if it heals.

A breakthrough/insight that was truly unexpected and has blown my mind is one that I must share, as many of you have been on so much of my personal journey with me. Sorry, there may be some repetition because some of you will already know a bit of this from my earlier posts.
I had been given a short life expectancy (told not to expect to see 40), and celebrating my 39th birthday earlier this year was quite a surprise to my family and myself. Over the past couple of years, I've found different doctors, gotten different treatments, and am now looking at a normal-ish lifespan ahead of me. I was glad to hear it but didn't think much about it because I was busy with the day to day mess I was in.
The one true gift that this therapist has given me was that she pointed out part of my downward spiral has been triggered by this reversal of fortune.

To put it simply, I was prepared to die young and had made peace with it. Now that I have a future ahead of me that was never part of the plan, _I am lost_.
I find myself looking ahead for the first time, not knowing what on earth I'm supposed to do with this extra time I've been gifted. I see nothing, I feel nothing, I am not supposed to be here and don't know what I'm doing here.
This feeling of blank space ahead is compounded by the knowledge that my corporate career is all but lost now as my frail health and disfigurement prevent me from returning to that path. I'm looking ahead unexpectedly, with no purpose or direction, no true friends (though a handful of brilliant virtual friends), no home base and, in a way, unable to accept that I'm really here.
It's a weird reality to face each day and one that had brought me a sense of despair without my being conscious of it. It's good to have that awareness now but it comes riddled with survivor's guilt and mental confusion.

I'm working on my own now to try to find peace, purpose and gratitude. I'm trying to adapt and to picture a future where I may live to 70 and what that would look like. I still draw a blank but am hopeful that I can conjure up something with some time, patience and practice.
It feels very unnerving, but it's grounding to have discovered that this was so much of the source of my upset over the past year. I suppose I expected to fall off a cliff's edge and then found myself floating instead, without any clear indication of where I ought to land.

Now, enough about that.



I am shopping my own closet still. Mostly because I have been unemployed so long I could not treat myself even if I wanted to. 
Seriously, I am content. It's a beautiful place to be. I even gave a bag away last week. My collection is gradually shrinking organically and I'm very happy about it. 

Apologies for the very selfish update (because I believe my last one was as well) and for the fact that I'm not caught up on the thread.
I hope I'll be able to carve out time in the next few days to read back and see how everyone's doing. I do so miss the daily chatter in here!
However, as a general note, this year seems to be sucking for a lot of people. I've had loads of people reach out to say everything is going wrong and they're stressed beyond measure (even friends I've not heard from in years).
If any of you are also struggling right now (I know that when I last popped in, some were unwell and had family members who were unwell), I am sending you all my love and hoping that your days will be brighter soon.
For those who are thriving, I wish you continued joy in each day.
Edit: sorry, this seems so impersonal but I promise I'll get a little caught up at the first opportunity and come back with more personal responses to you all.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> Alright, finishing up the first week lol.
> 
> Bally… I adore this bag.
> View attachment 5608077
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry. Gift from DH that I regret… he wanted to get the tartan but it’s not really ‘me.’
> View attachment 5608078
> 
> 
> Chanel… my Chanel collection has changed a lot over the past few years but I’m almost at Chanel purse peace now. I’d still like something in black but am looking for two different bags that came out more like in 2015-2017. If one of them comes along for a decent price, I will probably nab it and then be done with Chanel.
> View attachment 5608080
> 
> 
> And lastly, my Fendi - one of my most beloved pieces.
> View attachment 5608082


Lovely Chanel collection, with such pretty colors!  I love your Bally bag and that Peekaboo is perfect!


papertiger said:


> Best time of the year for clothes IMO.
> 
> I am having a lot of dental work done and it’s killing my wallet, but health is first.
> 
> I would like an olive jacket too. I used to have one that DH bought me many years ago for an interview but it was one of those ‘I need a suit now moments‘ I think I wore it just that once.  I bought pink and a grey wool versions in Cos Summer sale.
> 
> My look this AW is very easy British mod, navy, sharp and short, or alternatively , a little Paris, by going even shorted underneath and more oversized on top OR very shrunken on top and maxis. These 2 looks are connected by being smart urban, tailoring, polo necks, navy (or city neutrals) and stripes. Sleek but natural textures. Everything is going to be quite tailored, smart casual, shirts, with some classic knitwear and some anti-fashion in there too. Florals will have to go away soon.
> 
> Transition and staying out:
> All minis and shots are staying out
> All stripes for knitwear are staying
> Pale pink oversized wool jacket
> Grey oversized wool jacket
> Dolce & Gabbana beige pinstripe suit
> White shirts
> Anything geometric print or striped
> Ties
> H Garden Party
> Paul Smith blush satchel
> 
> So far for this season I have bought:
> Navy heavy knit cashmere funnel neck
> Navy, pure wool long skirt (for the anti fashion bit, worn with flatforms and shrunken leather jacket)
> Whire shirt with scultural sleeves
> Prada black shirt
> Striped natural/navy merino fine wool polo neck
> Striped cotton polo with navy, natural olive pink
> 
> Coming back out:
> Burberry navy Camden (or is it Pimlico?) coat
> Burberry black pea coat
> Gucci moto jacket
> All Saints shrunken biker
> Saint Laurent brown velvet jacket
> Everything YSL/Saint Laurent Paris, new, old and vintage, including my ivory Marjorelle
> Silver Bal also coming out
> H Bolides
> H Plumes
> Gucci Catherine
> 
> The Hermes Bolide is 100 next year so I will be using mine reg


Ooh, I love your AW looks!  British mod, navy, sharp and short sounds so chic!  Would love to see pics whenever you can find the time.  I am still learning so much about fashion after having a minimalist style during most of my 20s and 30s.  The Paris look -- short underneath and oversize above is something I have difficulty pulling off, but looks so stylish on some others.  Thank you for reminding me of maxis with a shrunken top -- maxis are so versatile, perfect for transition seasons.  I wear maxis in summer with a tank top, and I think one or two of my maxis (particularly the ones in slightly heavier fabric without summery patterns) can transition nicely into autumn with boots and shrunken tops and jackets.

A Burberry coat is on my lengthy wish list.   Also eyeing Max Mara, but first, my weight needs to stop fluctuating before I buy any clothing.  And I absolutely adore your Gucci jacket (the one with the lovely silk patterned lining).

Oh wow, the Bolide is 100 next year!  Love the Bolide!  Makes me want to get one.

Sorry to hear about the dental work.  I have been told I am grinding my teeth while asleep.  No dental work needed yet, but I need to see how I can prevent  it from worsening.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> I got off my lazy _____ and took pictures of my collection of Hermes lady bags. In Texas, they have a saying about wantabe cowboys: All hat and no cows. I don’t want to come across as all hat, so I should post pictures of some of my bags. My show and tell will probably span several posts because of the limits on the number of pictures per post.
> 
> I think of these as date bags. They are smallish. Carrying one of these, I can go down a row in a theatre and not bump anyone. They can comfortably nestle in my lap when there is no place to put them. I used to think of these as being like peanuts—there is always room for one more, but I have reached my limit.
> 
> I purchased my first in 2010. I am going to present them in the order they came to me. Hermes does date stamps on some of the well-known models and more recent bags, but these bags are not date stamped. I believe they are all from the 70s, 80s, and 90s, but I don’t really know. I did not have any of these bags authenticated because I can tell whether or not they are authentic by looking at the pictures of the interior. That is not the case for my larger and more recent bags, all of which I have had authenticated.
> 
> These bags are from the golden age of box leather. The leather is thick and lush. The lambskin interior is what captivates me. I am extremely impressed with the cleverness of the clasps.
> 
> 2010 Sac Sandrine
> 
> I purchased this from ebay. It was my first Hermes bag. It belonged to a lady in Eastern Europe. I can no longer remember where, but some place like Hungary. It was her one special bag. She passed and her niece sold it for her husband. It was meticulous on the outside, with some minor scratches of use on the inside.
> 
> One night I took it to a comedy club and set it on the floor. The club was very dark and the table was black. I set my drink down and missed the edge of the table and soaked her. I felt really bad. Over the course of a year, the water ring miraculously disappeared.
> 
> I have attempted to show the lambskin interior, but that is a “feel” thing. Notice the precision of the clasp. The leather part of the clasp drops easily down into the wicket part. This bag is smaller than it looks in the picture. It is 9 wide and 8 tall. It is a little bit demanding to wear because my wardrobe is jewel toned so it has forced me to buy it scarves to bridge the color issue.
> 
> View attachment 5608140
> 
> View attachment 5608141
> 
> 
> 2013 Sac Lotto
> 
> My early goal in collecting Hermes was to try to have a bag in every leather. This one is lizard. I took it to Madison Ave in 2017 to see about getting it spa’d. Because it was an exotic, they wanted $500 to spa it. Since I only paid about $1200 for it, I passed. They told me to carry it more, so the oil from my hands would moisturize it. I have planned to use Reptan conditioner on it, but 5 years later, it is still a plan. I love the clasp, with the 2 balls that lift to open, and when it is down and closed, I forms a multi ball design. This is 8.5 wide and 7 tall.
> 
> View attachment 5608142
> 
> View attachment 5608143
> 
> View attachment 5608144
> 
> 
> 2016 Sac Rio
> 
> The Rio is kind of an entry level clutch. There are a lot of them available in box. This one is ostrich, in my favorite color of purple. I purchased it at the flea market in Paris. It was my consolation price for having Baby Jane snatch my vibrato picotin before I could buy it. I was nervous about bringing my Rio back through customs because of CITES, but they didn’t ask and I didn’t tell. It is 9 wide and 5 tall. I have gotten a lot of use out of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5608145
> 
> 
> 2017 Sac a malice (Bag of tricks)
> 
> This is one of a series of bags from the late 90s (with later reissues) that have pictures on the side and the clasp is a part of the picture. In mine, the gold ball represents the ball a seal is balancing on its nose. I got this one from ebay. There was a European seller on ebay who had a lot of expensive Hermes items. She closed down her business and aggressively and repeatedly marked down her goods, so I got this for about 30% of what it had been previously listed for. This bag is 9 wide and 5 tall. It has a thin shoulder strap. It is very easy to carry and is one of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 5608146
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 Piano
> 
> The Piano is one of the major classic vintage bags along with the Drag, Dalvy, and Constance. I approached my purchases with a plan. There is a thread on the purse forum that shows all of the vintage bags. I picked the ones I wanted and patiently hunted them down to find well maintained specimens at a favorable price. I have given up on getting a Drag and a Dalvy, and never wanted a Constance.
> 
> I had a color in mind for each planned purchase so that I could have a range of colors. Vintage Hermes bags don’t come in a lot of colors, and the ones they did produce are sort of reserved proper versions of the colors. This was before Hermes became known for its amazing colors. I consider my collection to be sort of dowdy. I wanted a red Piano, not that I wear red very much. I wanted a red that had a blue undertone. Rouge h changed over the years so it was difficult to find one from the more blue undertoned years. This one is not as pristine as my other bags with the inside showing more wear. I got it from Vestiaire Collective. I have found VC to be a good place to get Hermes vintage bags because it is in France and people have old Hermes bags they no longer want.
> 
> View attachment 5608147
> 
> 
> 2019 Lydie
> 
> In general, I have avoided conspicuous logos. I wanted a bag in this color of blue, and this one was a beauty. I got it on ebay from a Japanese seller. It was not a bargain. It was on the expensive side, but because this color is hard to find in vintage bags, I snapped it up. I like wearing it when I go into Hermes boutiques. I am not a “good customer” because I almost never buy anything new. This bag signals that I am one of the tribe. I typically wear it with a Pegasus Zebra Mousseline. This has the same length shoulder strap as the Sac a Malice. I really like wearing this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5608148
> 
> 
> To be Continued





Cordeliere said:


> 2019 Cordeliere
> 
> Did you ever wonder where I got my ridiculous screen name? Cordeliere means rope in French. The clasp on this bag looks like a rope. It is named a Sac Cordeliere. This was my Holy Grail bag.
> 
> The first time I saw one was in 2013 at Fashionphile in the days it was in Beverly Hills. I had just purchased a Kelly and it felt too soon to buy another “expensive” bag. Expensive is relative. I had just graduated from $100 bags to Hermes. Looking back, the price seems ridiculously cheap. The production of this bag spanned decades. The one I saw at Fashionphile was an early model which was in great condition. The hardware on the first one was a combination of gold and black. The flaps was decadently well padded and plush. I never saw another one in good condition until 2019. The first picture that stole my heart and that I could never fine another like it good condition.
> 
> View attachment 5608157
> 
> 
> This is the one I finally bought. Probably you can’t see the difference between it and the one that stole my heart. I think the one I bought is larger.  It is one of the late production years. The hardware evolved. That is how I know this is a late model.
> 
> The ring of rope is held down by a hook clasp. It is the largest of my lady bags at 11 long and 7 high. It seems a bit too large. I am happy to have it, but I don’t love it like the first one. I have learned that when it comes to vintage, if you see one you love, you better buy it, because you may never find one exactly like it and in good condition again.
> 
> View attachment 5608158
> 
> View attachment 5608159
> 
> View attachment 5608160
> 
> 
> 2022 Clou de Forge
> 
> This was an impulse buy. I have always loved the closure on this bag. It is kind of like a rectangular golf tee on a cord that goes through a loop. I always thought it had an Asian look. I had hoped to fine the one Hermes made that was white with a black tee. There was a anemone (purple) one on ebay for a while for $2,000. This indigo blue one popped up on ebay at a great price. Someone purchased it from the Real Real for $1250 for a make up bag and decided it was too big at 10 inches long and 6 high. She sold it for $600. That was a no brainer pick up. It fit in the peanut category. Always room for one more.
> 
> View attachment 5608161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love these bags because they are just so luxurious and because they are small. I am a small bag girl. I have some other Hermes bags I consider to be medium sized. I will save those to display next year. I am going to post some of my formerly owned bags.
> 
> Bags I have loved and lost
> 
> 
> 
> The Vache Kelly
> 
> I think I bought this in 2016 and sold it in 2018. It was vache from either 1949 or 1956 (differences of opinion about the letter stamp). It had the most amazing feel of any bag I have ever touched. It didn’t fit in my jewel toned wardrobe, plus it scuffed easily and had to be oiled every time I carried it. I listed it with AFF. It sold in about 2 hours.
> 
> View attachment 5608162
> 
> 
> Sac Mallete
> 
> I felt like I had to have one of these to be a true collector. This is from the Grace Kelly era. Because the top is rolled (an amazing feat of production), it is difficult to find one that the roll hasn’t been crushed. Mine still had its perfect shape. It came from Vestiaire Collective. I didn’t love the shade of red. It was a little too rusty shade of rouge h rather than being a blue toned red. It was the 32 cm size and it weighed a ton. I really enjoyed looking at it for a few years. Then I reached an agreement with myself that if I was going to have museum pieces, I had to carry them. I wasn’t going to carry it because of the weight and the fussy difficulty of the closure, so I let it go. One of my friends who also collects vintage bags tried to convince me to keep it to carry when I eventually get to take a trip on the Orient Express.
> 
> View attachment 5608163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sac 404
> 
> I think this bag was from the 60s. This was a 32 cm bag. I really liked how it looked. It also seemed like an Orient Express bag. DH hated it. I didn’t carry it much. I sold it to a friend and was happy that it went to a good home.
> View attachment 5608164
> 
> 
> 
> That’s all folks.


Holy moly!
These are beautifu, and I look forward to seeing the rest of your collection.
It’s such a joy to see these vintage bags, they are so well made, with beautiful details and gorgeous leather. Thank you for sharing them with us. 
And for telling us your stories, I enjoy learning the how and the why of your love for them.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.


I'm so terribly sorry that he's been unwell, but am relieved to hear he's been telling jokes.
I almost lost my brother last week. He has a heart condition and caught covid which sent him straight into ICU (the jabs just weren't enough in his case), and the second he started making naughty jokes, we knew he was himself again! Men, LOL!
The stress of these situations is more than most can bear and my heart goes out to you and your family during this time. Take heart in the fact that he is stable now, and hopefully your next update will be that he's back home safe and sound.
Please remember to take care of yourself during this time as well. I know that I forget to do basic things (like eat) when I'm in that situation, but you need to be okay so that you can be there for him. 
Sending you all the love, healing thoughts and strength I've got.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Before I forget again: the de-yucked snake.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

.... off topic: my vinyl 40ies bags


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Lovely Chanel collection, with such pretty colors!  I love your Bally bag and that Peekaboo is perfect!
> 
> Ooh, I love your AW looks!  British mod, navy, sharp and short sounds so chic!  Would love to see pics whenever you can find the time.  I am still learning so much about fashion after having a minimalist style during most of my 20s and 30s.  The Paris look -- short underneath and oversize above is something I have difficulty pulling off, but looks so stylish on some others.  Thank you for reminding me of maxis with a shrunken top -- maxis are so versatile, perfect for transition seasons.  I wear maxis in summer with a tank top, and I think one or two of my maxis (particularly the ones in slightly heavier fabric without summery patterns) can transition nicely into autumn with boots and shrunken tops and jackets.
> 
> A Burberry coat is on my lengthy wish list.   Also eyeing Max Mara, but first, my weight needs to stop fluctuating before I buy any clothing.  And I absolutely adore your Gucci jacket (the one with the lovely silk patterned lining).
> 
> Oh wow, the Bolide is 100 next year!  Love the Bolide!  Makes me want to get one.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the dental work.  I have been told I am grinding my teeth while asleep.  No dental work needed yet, but I need to see how I can prevent  it from worsening.



Just popping in to say that you may need a mouth guard. I suffer from chronic bruxism and it’s costing me a fortune, as has an injury from when I was just 8. COVID has done no favours to my teeth either. I would get it check it out, I wish I’d done a lot more prevention

On Burberry trenches. The size is more determined from the shoulder-line rather than the weight. The model you choose is more dependant on your shape and size, and of course how you like your trench to feel. I am a often a UK 12 (It 44/Fr. 40) coat and jacket and mostly 10 everything else because I have a ‘good’ pair of shoulders.  You can alter almost everything else but the shoulders have to fit.

I can do oversize so long as I do tight and short everywhere else, some tall ladies can get away with a lot more volume all-over


----------



## papertiger

Cordeliere said:


> 2019 Cordeliere
> 
> Did you ever wonder where I got my ridiculous screen name? Cordeliere means rope in French. The clasp on this bag looks like a rope. It is named a Sac Cordeliere. This was my Holy Grail bag.
> 
> The first time I saw one was in 2013 at Fashionphile in the days it was in Beverly Hills. I had just purchased a Kelly and it felt too soon to buy another “expensive” bag. Expensive is relative. I had just graduated from $100 bags to Hermes. Looking back, the price seems ridiculously cheap. The production of this bag spanned decades. The one I saw at Fashionphile was an early model which was in great condition. The hardware on the first one was a combination of gold and black. The flaps was decadently well padded and plush. I never saw another one in good condition until 2019. The first picture that stole my heart and that I could never fine another like it good condition.
> 
> View attachment 5608157
> 
> 
> This is the one I finally bought. Probably you can’t see the difference between it and the one that stole my heart. I think the one I bought is larger.  It is one of the late production years. The hardware evolved. That is how I know this is a late model.
> 
> The ring of rope is held down by a hook clasp. It is the largest of my lady bags at 11 long and 7 high. It seems a bit too large. I am happy to have it, but I don’t love it like the first one. I have learned that when it comes to vintage, if you see one you love, you better buy it, because you may never find one exactly like it and in good condition again.
> 
> View attachment 5608158
> 
> View attachment 5608159
> 
> View attachment 5608160
> 
> 
> 2022 Clou de Forge
> 
> This was an impulse buy. I have always loved the closure on this bag. It is kind of like a rectangular golf tee on a cord that goes through a loop. I always thought it had an Asian look. I had hoped to fine the one Hermes made that was white with a black tee. There was a anemone (purple) one on ebay for a while for $2,000. This indigo blue one popped up on ebay at a great price. Someone purchased it from the Real Real for $1250 for a make up bag and decided it was too big at 10 inches long and 6 high. She sold it for $600. That was a no brainer pick up. It fit in the peanut category. Always room for one more.
> 
> View attachment 5608161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love these bags because they are just so luxurious and because they are small. I am a small bag girl. I have some other Hermes bags I consider to be medium sized. I will save those to display next year. I am going to post some of my formerly owned bags.
> 
> Bags I have loved and lost
> 
> 
> 
> The Vache Kelly
> 
> I think I bought this in 2016 and sold it in 2018. It was vache from either 1949 or 1956 (differences of opinion about the letter stamp). It had the most amazing feel of any bag I have ever touched. It didn’t fit in my jewel toned wardrobe, plus it scuffed easily and had to be oiled every time I carried it. I listed it with AFF. It sold in about 2 hours.
> 
> View attachment 5608162
> 
> 
> Sac Mallete
> 
> I felt like I had to have one of these to be a true collector. This is from the Grace Kelly era. Because the top is rolled (an amazing feat of production), it is difficult to find one that the roll hasn’t been crushed. Mine still had its perfect shape. It came from Vestiaire Collective. I didn’t love the shade of red. It was a little too rusty shade of rouge h rather than being a blue toned red. It was the 32 cm size and it weighed a ton. I really enjoyed looking at it for a few years. Then I reached an agreement with myself that if I was going to have museum pieces, I had to carry them. I wasn’t going to carry it because of the weight and the fussy difficulty of the closure, so I let it go. One of my friends who also collects vintage bags tried to convince me to keep it to carry when I eventually get to take a trip on the Orient Express.
> 
> View attachment 5608163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sac 404
> 
> I think this bag was from the 60s. This was a 32 cm bag. I really liked how it looked. It also seemed like an Orient Express bag. DH hated it. I didn’t carry it much. I sold it to a friend and was happy that it went to a good home.
> View attachment 5608164
> 
> 
> 
> That’s all folks.



I love the story that goes with your tPF name. I thought it was in honour of the H bag, such a beautiful bag model. It's amazing you picked that 'little' CdF bag up for $600, hard to find any reasonable H bags anymore. Thank goodness you saved it from being a makeup bag! Never have a leather or suede makeup bag unless you don't care about getting mucky, oil, wax, water, dye and powder are what makeup is made from, none of those should be rolling around in an H bag unless inside another bag/pouch. 

I thought about a VN Sac Depeche for 10 secs  

I am sad you sold your SM and 404. To me these are works of art. Possibly because my Bleu Marine SM is only 26 it works better as a bag. I can only imagine the weight of a fully-loaded SM 32 carried around all day. 

Men/women don't usually like bags that remind them of their mothers. My mother didn't like those proper structured handbags either, I love them!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your body does not seem to be happy with your eating times. Going to bed hungry is not good, feeling hungry all the time is not good... maybe you could try to eat small portions when you are actually hungry and skip the strict "lunch" and "dinner". I´ve been on a strange eating schedule for months. I only eat in the evening/ at night. That´s the time when I am truly awake and when I am hungry- and greedy for snacks. Generally I´m not hungry before about 6pm. If I eat earlier without being hungry for example because DH offers me food, I´ll be greedy for food all day or feel really sick from what I ate.
> Have you considered that the muscle you build up by swimming for an hour every day weighs, too? You might have lost fat and built up muscle?



We always had it drummed into us to have a proper breakfast, I wish I'd never listened. 

My ideal eating times would be:
11am small meal
6pm dinner

I couldn't last 'till 6pm though, I would be no good to anyone esp myself.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I've been dieting faithfully for the last 3 weeks. While my weight has fluctuated 3 pounds, today I weighed exactly what I did when I started. I can't figure out why. I'm eating lunch and dinner, no snacks, so about 18:6 IF. I feel hungry a few hours before dinner, hungry when I get into bed, and hungry when I wake up. I'm swimming 1 hour every day.
> 
> Last year I think I only wore my coats a few times. Today is the first day the temperature hasn't gone over 100 in a long time.



Maybe when the weather cools, when it was really hot here I wanted to do nothing. 

And, sometimes the body is just in a rut.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> .... off topic: my vinyl 40ies bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608377



These are wonderful!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Just wow! Incredible story telling as always @Cordeliere. I have learned such a lot from your posts. Stunning bags. I particularly like the rope clasp.


Thank you.  Please to hear that you like the rope clasp too.  I just love it.


Cookiefiend said:


> Holy moly!
> These are beautifu, and I look forward to seeing the rest of your collection.
> It’s such a joy to see these vintage bags, they are so well made, with beautiful details and gorgeous leather. Thank you for sharing them with us.
> And for telling us your stories, I enjoy learning the how and the why of your love for them.


Thank you.   You are lucky to have such a beautiful drag bag.  I wish I had gotten one before the price sky rocketed.


papertiger said:


> I am sad you sold your SM and 404. To me these are works of art. Possibly because my Bleu Marine SM is only 26 it works better as a bag. I can only imagine the weight of a fully-loaded SM 32 carried around all day.


Yes, they are works of art.  I enjoyed owning them, looking at them, playing with them.   Their wonderfulness is etched in my brain.   They are a treasure and I am happy that someone else gets to experience them.   Hopefully they get taken out for a spin occassionally.   

You are very lucky to have 26 SM.  It is a usable work of art.  My 32 weighed 3 pounds when empty.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> 2019 Cordeliere
> 
> Did you ever wonder where I got my ridiculous screen name? Cordeliere means rope in French. The clasp on this bag looks like a rope. It is named a Sac Cordeliere. This was my Holy Grail bag.
> 
> The first time I saw one was in 2013 at Fashionphile in the days it was in Beverly Hills. I had just purchased a Kelly and it felt too soon to buy another “expensive” bag. Expensive is relative. I had just graduated from $100 bags to Hermes. Looking back, the price seems ridiculously cheap. The production of this bag spanned decades. The one I saw at Fashionphile was an early model which was in great condition. The hardware on the first one was a combination of gold and black. The flaps was decadently well padded and plush. I never saw another one in good condition until 2019. The first picture that stole my heart and that I could never fine another like it good condition.
> 
> View attachment 5608157
> 
> 
> This is the one I finally bought. Probably you can’t see the difference between it and the one that stole my heart. I think the one I bought is larger.  It is one of the late production years. The hardware evolved. That is how I know this is a late model.
> 
> The ring of rope is held down by a hook clasp. It is the largest of my lady bags at 11 long and 7 high. It seems a bit too large. I am happy to have it, but I don’t love it like the first one. I have learned that when it comes to vintage, if you see one you love, you better buy it, because you may never find one exactly like it and in good condition again.
> 
> View attachment 5608158
> 
> View attachment 5608159
> 
> View attachment 5608160
> 
> 
> 2022 Clou de Forge
> 
> This was an impulse buy. I have always loved the closure on this bag. It is kind of like a rectangular golf tee on a cord that goes through a loop. I always thought it had an Asian look. I had hoped to fine the one Hermes made that was white with a black tee. There was a anemone (purple) one on ebay for a while for $2,000. This indigo blue one popped up on ebay at a great price. Someone purchased it from the Real Real for $1250 for a make up bag and decided it was too big at 10 inches long and 6 high. She sold it for $600. That was a no brainer pick up. It fit in the peanut category. Always room for one more.
> 
> View attachment 5608161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love these bags because they are just so luxurious and because they are small. I am a small bag girl. I have some other Hermes bags I consider to be medium sized. I will save those to display next year. I am going to post some of my formerly owned bags.
> 
> Bags I have loved and lost
> 
> 
> 
> The Vache Kelly
> 
> I think I bought this in 2016 and sold it in 2018. It was vache from either 1949 or 1956 (differences of opinion about the letter stamp). It had the most amazing feel of any bag I have ever touched. It didn’t fit in my jewel toned wardrobe, plus it scuffed easily and had to be oiled every time I carried it. I listed it with AFF. It sold in about 2 hours.
> 
> View attachment 5608162
> 
> 
> Sac Mallete
> 
> I felt like I had to have one of these to be a true collector. This is from the Grace Kelly era. Because the top is rolled (an amazing feat of production), it is difficult to find one that the roll hasn’t been crushed. Mine still had its perfect shape. It came from Vestiaire Collective. I didn’t love the shade of red. It was a little too rusty shade of rouge h rather than being a blue toned red. It was the 32 cm size and it weighed a ton. I really enjoyed looking at it for a few years. Then I reached an agreement with myself that if I was going to have museum pieces, I had to carry them. I wasn’t going to carry it because of the weight and the fussy difficulty of the closure, so I let it go. One of my friends who also collects vintage bags tried to convince me to keep it to carry when I eventually get to take a trip on the Orient Express.
> 
> View attachment 5608163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sac 404
> 
> I think this bag was from the 60s. This was a 32 cm bag. I really liked how it looked. It also seemed like an Orient Express bag. DH hated it. I didn’t carry it much. I sold it to a friend and was happy that it went to a good home.
> View attachment 5608164
> 
> 
> 
> That’s all folks.


OMGoodness!!!!! I AM IN LOVE with all your bags! Vintage heaven! You know how I love my vintage. And the scarves! Beautiful combos for the pics! What is the one with the skeleton on horseback?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> OK, the quote feature is working again for me!  A few thoughts:
> I am not an expert by any means, so I could be wrong,  but 3 weeks is too soon to see changes in weight, IMO.  At least for me, it took almost two to three months before I could tell there was a change.  But I weigh myself very infrequently (like maybe once a month).  My way of determining if I lost weight was to see if I could fit into my old clothes, lol.  I have never done intermittent fasting, although I really want to do it, more for other health benefits than for weight loss (although that would be a nice too).


Plus if she is swimming an hour a day, she is putting on muscle. So body composition is changing faster than the scale.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you.  Please to hear that you like the rope clasp too.  I just love it.
> 
> Thank you.   You are lucky to have such a beautiful drag bag.  I wish I had gotten one before the price sky rocketed.
> 
> Yes, they are works of art.  I enjoyed owning them, looking at them, playing with them.   Their wonderfulness is etched in my brain.   They are a treasure and I am happy that someone else gets to experience them.   Hopefully they get taken out for a spin occassionally.
> 
> You are very lucky to have 26 SM.  It is a usable work of art.  My 32 weighed 3 pounds when empty.


There is a canvas and leather Drag on VC that you could get for around $500. Needs cleaned, but looks in great shape. I have been sooo tempted, but I am saving for another bag… You could put me out of my misery.LOL 






						Hermès Handbag for women | Buy or Sell Hermès Purse online! - Vestiaire Collective
					

ll➤ Discover pre-loved hermès and more luxury fashion designer Handbags! ✓ Shop your favourite designer brands at up to -70% off. Fast delivery.




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> OMGoodness!!!!! I AM IN LOVE with all your bags! Vintage heaven! You know how I love my vintage. And the scarves! Beautiful combos for the pics! What is the one with the skeleton on horseback?


Thank you.  That scarf is C'est La Fete.   It takes me a long time to decide what I like, so my choices are never in the boutique by the time I settle on them  It was several years before I could find it for resale in that particular colorway at a price that was not an arm and a leg.  It is 70cm instead of  90cm so it is easy to wear.  It is in my top 3 favorite scarves and one of my highest usage scarves.   This is the single sided 2012? issue.  More recently, Hermes reissued this in a double sided version.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Thank you.  That scarf is C'est La Fete.   It takes me a long time to decide what I like, so my choices are never in the boutique by the time I settle on them  It was several years before I could find it for resale in that particular colorway at a price that was not an arm and a leg.  It is 70cm instead of  90cm so it is easy to wear.  It is in my top 3 favorite scarves and one of my highest usage scarves.   This is the single sided 2012? issue.  More recently, Hermes reissued this in a double sided version.
> View attachment 5608434


I love 45s and 70s more than 90s, though they are harder to find preloved. Thanks for giving me the name…definitely need to look out for this one!


----------



## baghabitz34

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ha, ha, I love it!   You are well prepared!
> 
> Previously, I was usually procrastinating and pulling things together when it gets much cooler (more like mid to end of October), so for me this is early, lol.  I love fall too -- wish we could skip winter and go straight from fall to spring!  Any favorite purchases you are looking forward to wearing or using?


Outerwear/clothes:



Picked up these two ponchos from Nordstrom. Love the contrast colors. Also looking forward to wearing an olive green cashmere skirt & matching hooded sweater. I like that the olive green set can be dressed up with riding boots for work or sneakers for a more casual look.

Shoes:


Added a couple pairs of sneakers & booties, but these…taupe + black = perfection for me! 

Bags:


Looking forward to using bags in deep, rich colors like wine & cognac.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Just popping in to say that you may need a mouth guard. I suffer from chronic bruxism and it’s costing me a fortune, as has an injury from when I was just 8. COVID has done no favours to my teeth either. I would get it check it out, I wish I’d done a lot more prevention
> 
> On Burberry trenches. The size is more determined from the shoulder-line rather than the weight. The model you choose is more dependant on your shape and size, and of course how you like your trench to feel. I am a often a UK 12 (It 44/Fr. 40) coat and jacket and mostly 10 everything else because I have a ‘good’ pair of shoulders.  You can alter almost everything else but the shoulders have to fit.
> 
> I can do oversize so long as I do tight and short everywhere else, some tall ladies can get away with a lot more volume all-over


Thank you!   The last time I saw the dentist, she didn't say anything about needing one, but I will ask her about it.  Good info on the Burberry trenches.  I have to get to a store where I can try them on, perhaps later this year.


baghabitz34 said:


> Outerwear/clothes:
> View attachment 5608443
> View attachment 5608444
> 
> Picked up these two ponchos from Nordstrom. Love the contrast colors. Also looking forward to wearing an olive green cashmere skirt & matching hooded sweater. I like that the olive green set can be dressed up with riding boots for work or sneakers for a more casual look.
> 
> Shoes:
> View attachment 5608455
> 
> Added a couple pairs of sneakers & booties, but these…taupe + black = perfection for me!
> 
> Bags:
> View attachment 5608457
> 
> Looking forward to using bags in deep, rich colors like wine & cognac.


Those ponchos look so cozy!  I love the contrast colors.  And that Polene is really calling to me.  I think your Fendi bag in that earthy red-brown color would be great in autumn too.


Katinahat said:


> We are currently experiencing all seasons. One minute it’s cold and pouring with rain and the next it’s warm and sunny. I had boots on for the first time on Friday.


It's so hard to dress for this kind of varied weather pattern.  I feel like I have to have everything out and can't put away any of the seasonal items when the weather is like this.  I haven't worn boots yet but I am sure it's going to happen soon!


----------



## lill_canele

Playing a lot of catch up on this thread. Been busy at work.
Looks like some of you have been going through some difficult times . So sorry these kinds of things are happening to you. Hope you are able to take it easy when you can and take it in day by day. Wish you all the best!

Late post for G-L.
I don’t really have anything, just my only LV item, my faithful 6 ring key holder.


This has probably been one of the most useful purchases in my life. And I’ve definitely put this through the ringer. I’ve scraped it against doors, dropped it on the ground multiple times and even accidentally let it sit in a puddle of water for probably a good 5 minutes (I was washing dishes and didn’t notice the water spilling over onto the counter)
I think it got it when it was about $235 USD? I think it’s above $300 now.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, it's the same here, although some days it has been a bit cooler during the day too.
> 
> Yes, you do not need ebay!  (But it's fun to browse).  I remember your gorgeous leopard coat -- was it Saint Laurent?  Do you still have that one?  Your post made me realize I actually need to check on long-sleeve T-shirts.  I think I might need a few more for layering.


Yes, I still have the YSL coat. It's a keeper. And I definetely do not need more coats... Checked the accessible part of  my wandering wardrobe today: leopard coats galore....



The YSL, a lighter Nicowa, an unlined raincoat, a lined silk coat....
And around the door there are another vintage French silk coat in a slightly different pattern, a medium weight tiger fake fur and a very warm 70 ies English fake fur..... 
And that's only the animal prints. I can play for black wool coats shearling, leather or real fur... Haha! Still I love to browse eBay!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Can’t believe we are on M-R already. My favourite brands from different ages of my life fit in here. First came Radley whose dog tag stole my heart and was my first brand obsession. Later came my Mulberry love. I’m going to think carefully how I share my collection. You’ve seen them all at various points but I may need to take a few new photographs first.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your M-R brands too!


I really must make an effort to play this week. Last week I should have made the effort to show some Goldpfeil, but tbh I couldn´t get my behing into gear to find them, dust them and take photos...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Hello dear pocket friends! It feels like forever since I've been here (in reality, perhaps only a month or two). I hope you're all keeping well.
> 
> For my fellow Brits, please accept my virtual hugs as we mourn HMQ. Though not entirely unexpected, the loss is hitting hard and I imagine most, if not all, are feeling the weight of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Personal update
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in intensive therapy, trying to unpack the grief I was living with that was turning me into such a hapless, desperately sad creature. I think I'm learning through this process that therapy is not for me . However, I've been told it really will help by trusted friends, so I'm sticking with it for a while longer to see if it heals.
> 
> A breakthrough/insight that was truly unexpected and has blown my mind is one that I must share, as many of you have been on so much of my personal journey with me. Sorry, there may be some repetition because some of you will already know a bit of this from my earlier posts.
> I had been given a short life expectancy (told not to expect to see 40), and celebrating my 39th birthday earlier this year was quite a surprise to my family and myself. Over the past couple of years, I've found different doctors, gotten different treatments, and am now looking at a normal-ish lifespan ahead of me. I was glad to hear it but didn't think much about it because I was busy with the day to day mess I was in.
> The one true gift that this therapist has given me was that she pointed out part of my downward spiral has been triggered by this reversal of fortune.
> 
> To put it simply, I was prepared to die young and had made peace with it. Now that I have a future ahead of me that was never part of the plan, _I am lost_.
> I find myself looking ahead for the first time, not knowing what on earth I'm supposed to do with this extra time I've been gifted. I see nothing, I feel nothing, I am not supposed to be here and don't know what I'm doing here.
> This feeling of blank space ahead is compounded by the knowledge that my corporate career is all but lost now as my frail health and disfigurement prevent me from returning to that path. I'm looking ahead unexpectedly, with no purpose or direction, no true friends (though a handful of brilliant virtual friends), no home base and, in a way, unable to accept that I'm really here.
> It's a weird reality to face each day and one that had brought me a sense of despair without my being conscious of it. It's good to have that awareness now but it comes riddled with survivor's guilt and mental confusion.
> 
> I'm working on my own now to try to find peace, purpose and gratitude. I'm trying to adapt and to picture a future where I may live to 70 and what that would look like. I still draw a blank but am hopeful that I can conjure up something with some time, patience and practice.
> It feels very unnerving, but it's grounding to have discovered that this was so much of the source of my upset over the past year. I suppose I expected to fall off a cliff's edge and then found myself floating instead, without any clear indication of where I ought to land.
> 
> Now, enough about that.
> 
> 
> 
> I am shopping my own closet still. Mostly because I have been unemployed so long I could not treat myself even if I wanted to.
> Seriously, I am content. It's a beautiful place to be. I even gave a bag away last week. My collection is gradually shrinking organically and I'm very happy about it.
> 
> Apologies for the very selfish update (because I believe my last one was as well) and for the fact that I'm not caught up on the thread.
> I hope I'll be able to carve out time in the next few days to read back and see how everyone's doing. I do so miss the daily chatter in here!
> However, as a general note, this year seems to be sucking for a lot of people. I've had loads of people reach out to say everything is going wrong and they're stressed beyond measure (even friends I've not heard from in years).
> If any of you are also struggling right now (I know that when I last popped in, some were unwell and had family members who were unwell), I am sending you all my love and hoping that your days will be brighter soon.
> For those who are thriving, I wish you continued joy in each day.
> Edit: sorry, this seems so impersonal but I promise I'll get a little caught up at the first opportunity and come back with more personal responses to you all.


Sending you a big hug xxx


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> These are wonderful!


Thank you! I´m always amazed when I find one. They weren´t made to last, but amazingly the ones I have (there´s a burgundy one somewhere in my room too) are in perfect condition, absolutely easy to use.


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> 2019 Cordeliere
> 
> Did you ever wonder where I got my ridiculous screen name? Cordeliere means rope in French. The clasp on this bag looks like a rope. It is named a Sac Cordeliere. This was my Holy Grail bag.
> 
> The first time I saw one was in 2013 at Fashionphile in the days it was in Beverly Hills. I had just purchased a Kelly and it felt too soon to buy another “expensive” bag. Expensive is relative. I had just graduated from $100 bags to Hermes. Looking back, the price seems ridiculously cheap. The production of this bag spanned decades. The one I saw at Fashionphile was an early model which was in great condition. The hardware on the first one was a combination of gold and black. The flaps was decadently well padded and plush. I never saw another one in good condition until 2019. The first picture that stole my heart and that I could never fine another like it good condition.
> 
> View attachment 5608157
> 
> 
> This is the one I finally bought. Probably you can’t see the difference between it and the one that stole my heart. I think the one I bought is larger.  It is one of the late production years. The hardware evolved. That is how I know this is a late model.
> 
> The ring of rope is held down by a hook clasp. It is the largest of my lady bags at 11 long and 7 high. It seems a bit too large. I am happy to have it, but I don’t love it like the first one. I have learned that when it comes to vintage, if you see one you love, you better buy it, because you may never find one exactly like it and in good condition again.
> 
> View attachment 5608158
> 
> View attachment 5608159
> 
> View attachment 5608160
> 
> 
> 2022 Clou de Forge
> 
> This was an impulse buy. I have always loved the closure on this bag. It is kind of like a rectangular golf tee on a cord that goes through a loop. I always thought it had an Asian look. I had hoped to fine the one Hermes made that was white with a black tee. There was a anemone (purple) one on ebay for a while for $2,000. This indigo blue one popped up on ebay at a great price. Someone purchased it from the Real Real for $1250 for a make up bag and decided it was too big at 10 inches long and 6 high. She sold it for $600. That was a no brainer pick up. It fit in the peanut category. Always room for one more.
> 
> View attachment 5608161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love these bags because they are just so luxurious and because they are small. I am a small bag girl. I have some other Hermes bags I consider to be medium sized. I will save those to display next year. I am going to post some of my formerly owned bags.
> 
> Bags I have loved and lost
> 
> 
> 
> The Vache Kelly
> 
> I think I bought this in 2016 and sold it in 2018. It was vache from either 1949 or 1956 (differences of opinion about the letter stamp). It had the most amazing feel of any bag I have ever touched. It didn’t fit in my jewel toned wardrobe, plus it scuffed easily and had to be oiled every time I carried it. I listed it with AFF. It sold in about 2 hours.
> 
> View attachment 5608162
> 
> 
> Sac Mallete
> 
> I felt like I had to have one of these to be a true collector. This is from the Grace Kelly era. Because the top is rolled (an amazing feat of production), it is difficult to find one that the roll hasn’t been crushed. Mine still had its perfect shape. It came from Vestiaire Collective. I didn’t love the shade of red. It was a little too rusty shade of rouge h rather than being a blue toned red. It was the 32 cm size and it weighed a ton. I really enjoyed looking at it for a few years. Then I reached an agreement with myself that if I was going to have museum pieces, I had to carry them. I wasn’t going to carry it because of the weight and the fussy difficulty of the closure, so I let it go. One of my friends who also collects vintage bags tried to convince me to keep it to carry when I eventually get to take a trip on the Orient Express.
> 
> View attachment 5608163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sac 404
> 
> I think this bag was from the 60s. This was a 32 cm bag. I really liked how it looked. It also seemed like an Orient Express bag. DH hated it. I didn’t carry it much. I sold it to a friend and was happy that it went to a good home.
> View attachment 5608164
> 
> 
> 
> That’s all folks.


What an amazing collection. I love all the stories with each bag. I particularly love the one with the seal on it.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I'm so terribly sorry that he's been unwell, but am relieved to hear he's been telling jokes.
> I almost lost my brother last week. He has a heart condition and caught covid which sent him straight into ICU (the jabs just weren't enough in his case), and the second he started making naughty jokes, we knew he was himself again! Men, LOL!
> The stress of these situations is more than most can bear and my heart goes out to you and your family during this time. Take heart in the fact that he is stable now, and hopefully your next update will be that he's back home safe and sound.
> Please remember to take care of yourself during this time as well. I know that I forget to do basic things (like eat) when I'm in that situation, but you need to be okay so that you can be there for him.
> Sending you all the love, healing thoughts and strength I've got.


Thank you so much!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Outerwear/clothes:
> View attachment 5608443
> View attachment 5608444
> 
> Picked up these two ponchos from Nordstrom. Love the contrast colors. Also looking forward to wearing an olive green cashmere skirt & matching hooded sweater. I like that the olive green set can be dressed up with riding boots for work or sneakers for a more casual look.
> 
> Shoes:
> View attachment 5608455
> 
> Added a couple pairs of sneakers & booties, but these…taupe + black = perfection for me!
> 
> Bags:
> View attachment 5608457
> 
> Looking forward to using bags in deep, rich colors like wine & cognac.


You are going to look fabulous this fall.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Just popping in to say that you may need a mouth guard. I suffer from chronic bruxism and it’s costing me a fortune, as has an injury from when I was just 8. COVID has done no favours to my teeth either. I would get it check it out, I wish I’d done a lot more prevention
> 
> On Burberry trenches. The size is more determined from the shoulder-line rather than the weight. The model you choose is more dependant on your shape and size, and of course how you like your trench to feel. I am a often a UK 12 (It 44/Fr. 40) coat and jacket and mostly 10 everything else because I have a ‘good’ pair of shoulders.  You can alter almost everything else but the shoulders have to fit.
> 
> I can do oversize so long as I do tight and short everywhere else, some tall ladies can get away with a lot more volume all-over


I've used a mouth guard for over a year now. Mine was custom made by my dentist. I would recommend having it done because the over the counter versions are even more uncomfortable. It makes it harder for me to fall asleep but I think that I stay asleep longer with it. I read one or two articles that there is a theory that people clench their teeth in their sleep because when they relax their jaw in sleep, it closes up their airway, and clenching is their body's reaction to open it back up.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yes, I still have the YSL coat. It's a keeper. And I definetely do not need more coats... Checked the accessible part of  my wandering wardrobe today: leopard coats galore....
> 
> View attachment 5608626
> 
> The YSL, a lighter Nicowa, an unlined raincoat, a lined silk coat....
> And around the door there are another vintage French silk coat in a slightly different pattern, a medium weight tiger fake fur and a very warm 70 ies English fake fur.....
> And that's only the animal prints. I can play for black wool coats shearling, leather or real fur... Haha! Still I love to browse eBay!



fabulous photo!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I've used a mouth guard for over a year now. Mine was custom made by my dentist. I would recommend having it done because the over the counter versions are even more uncomfortable. It makes it harder for me to fall asleep but I think that I stay asleep longer with it. I read one or two articles that there is a theory that people clench their teeth in their sleep because when they relax their jaw in sleep, it closes up their airway, and clenching is their body's reaction to open it back up.



I don’t clench, apparently I grind. Sometimes I wake up with migraines too. Anyway, mouth guard, yoga and breathing


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Plus if she is swimming an hour a day, she is putting on muscle. So body composition is changing faster than the scale.


It certainly doesn't look like muscle! I've never had good muscle definition. I've been swimming every day the entire summer. It is the only exercise I enjoy. I'm worried what will happen once it gets too cold to swim.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> We always had it drummed into us to have a proper breakfast, I wish I'd never listened.
> 
> My ideal eating times would be:
> 11am small meal
> 6pm dinner
> 
> I couldn't last 'till 6pm though, I would be no good to anyone esp myself.


Those are around the times I eat. I've never liked breakfast. Lunch can be any time between 11 and 2. These days dinner is when I get done swimming, which is around 6.

ETA: one of my biggest worries is being diagnosed with diabetes and being forced to eat several meals a day. That is what happened with I had gestational diabetes. If you have insulin shots, you have to eat.


----------



## 880

JVSXOXO said:


> Just thought I'd pop in with all the things! I’ve had my work cut out for me lately and not as much time to read through everything…
> 
> August Bag Stats:
> Bags Worn: 2
> View attachment 5605542
> View attachment 5605541
> 
> 
> Coach Cassie 19
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Crossbody
> Bags In: 0 (Yay!)
> Bags Out: 1
> 
> Coach Small Town Bucket Bag
> SLGs/Key fobs In: 4
> SLGs/Key fobs Out: 2
> 
> In addition to the bag I sold at the end of August, I've been listing ones that I was on the fence about getting rid of and have some jewelry that I'm hoping to sell. But there's no point in beating around the bush about it, I'm divorcing my narcissist husband and would rather have cash than all these things that are reminders of him.
> 
> My only bag in the G-L category is my Eva Clutch.
> View attachment 5605545


I didn’t have time to catch up, but I read about your divorce! Sounds like a solid plan to get rid of reminders! Sending you positive thoughts!

@papertiger, @Cordeliere, love your bags, your aesthetics, and your stories

@dcooney4 , @jblended, I’m so glad the health of your loved ones has stabilized. I hope you can do something for yourselves to distress from the health scare. hugs

@whateve , I think your diet and exercise regimen sounds good. My endocrin has told me that daily weight can fluctuate normally up to three pounds. so, I try to just keep doing the usual.


----------



## baghabitz34

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Those ponchos look so cozy!  I love the contrast colors.  And that Polene is really calling to me.  I think your Fendi bag in that earthy red-brown color would be great in autumn too.


Thanks for the idea…I think the Fendi will look cute with some of sweater dresses.


dcooney4 said:


> You are going to look fabulous this fall.


Thanks! After not going into work & mostly living in sweats the past 2 years, I’m trying to make an effort to be more put together.


----------



## jblended

This bag challenge by alphabet is an amazing idea! I've only managed to skim a bit as I'm so far behind, but have seen such stunning collections! 

@papertiger That picture of your graduation and your grandma's H clutch made me grin from ear to ear! Your bag pics are always so jaw-dropping, but that one just filled my heart with joy.
I graduated with a first but skipped my graduation in favour of travel. My course leader was so mad at me!  Having not had the experience, I get particularly touched hearing other people's graduation stories.

@Cordeliere Love the story behind your username and your writing style.

@cowgirlsboots Your Dior's make my heart go boom-boom. I'd forgotten a couple of the ones you had.


baghabitz34 said:


> Also looking forward to wearing an olive green cashmere skirt & matching hooded sweater.


This sounds like such a chic look! I'd love to see a pic. 
Also, your tearose bag looks like it's barely worn! I always wondered how they hold up over time, so it's great to see they wear like iron.


whateve said:


> It is the only exercise I enjoy. I'm worried what will happen once it gets too cold to swim.


It sucks because water fluctuations make frequent weigh-ins stressful. Pick one day of the month and weigh yourself on the same day every month, not in between. It will remove the variables and you should see a trend downwards. Please don't worry about what you'll do when the weather changes. Just enjoy your favourite sport while the weather allows! It's great that you have something you enjoy so much!



msd_bags said:


> I’m going to London in less than 2 weeks for business.


How wonderful! I cannot imagine how things will feel on the streets at this time. Have a safe trip and please share stories for those of us who are homesick!


----------



## Kimbashop

@Jereni your bag collection is stunning. I love your newest Celine Romy (would love to see mod shots if you are up for it). And your Cesta basket bags are gorgeous. I have been checking out that brand since you first bought one.

@BowieFan1971 I love the collection of classics you have built up. Your Hermes are such excellent choices. And I love your LC colors/

@cowgirlsboots impressive cleanups! The red bag is so stunning. I don't know what you did to the snakeskin bag but you would never guess is it had been in shoddy condition.

@dcooney4 I'm sorry you and your DH have had such a difficult experience. May he continue to tell jokes!

@Cookiefiend I always enjoy viewing your H collection. And that Gucci is gorgeous.

@DME The First Ladies exhibit is one of my Favorites at the Smithsonian!

@Katinahat such pretty and fun Kate Spades. I love KS for the classic designs, practicality, and long wear.

@baghabitz34 and @Purses & Perfumes I love your LV dome-shaped bags. The Retiro looks like an elegant Boston bag and the Ellipse has such an unusual silhouette.

@papertiger I love the sound of your AW style! I have a fondness for the same silhouettes and you have inspired me to think about these shapes.

@jblended It's nice to see you as always. I'm sorry to hear about your struggles; it must feel very disorienting. 

Here are my H-L bags-not as many as my A-F bags.

1. Givenchy Antigona Soft, Small size. One of my most used bags. This was one of the bags I brought with me on my 3 month sabbatical in the UK and it was so versatile; the sides unclip so that it becomes a very usable tote size for when you buy a few extra things while out.







2. Goyard Zip Wallet. I found this at a local consignment store. I don't use it often but intend to use it for Autumn and Winter this year.




3. Hermes Trim II in Chocolate Swift leather. My one and only H. I got a great deal on this during COVID, when bag prices dipped in the secondhand market. I would wear this so much more if was in black or a jewel tone color, as I don't wear brown as a neutral that often. But it is a beautiful bag--comfortable and a versatile size.





4. Kate Spade backpack. I LOVE backpacks. Adore them. I have too many and will likely sell this one. It is lovely but it is a bit small for my new computer.



5. Kate Spade Satchel in two-tone black and cream pebbled leather. I have always loved KS designs and this was the first bag I ever asked for as a gift. I carried this for years. I will have to take a photo of it tomorrow.


----------



## Kimbashop

@Cordeliere Your vintage Hermes collection is absolutely stunning and I loved reading your stories about collecting them. The rope detailing and the story of your username were fascinating. I don't know much about vintage H but now I want to know more.


----------



## ChickosMom

Cordeliere said:


> I got off my lazy _____ and took pictures of my collection of Hermes lady bags. In Texas, they have a saying about wantabe cowboys: All hat and no cows. I don’t want to come across as all hat, so I should post pictures of some of my bags. My show and tell will probably span several posts because of the limits on the number of pictures per post.
> 
> I think of these as date bags. They are smallish. Carrying one of these, I can go down a row in a theatre and not bump anyone. They can comfortably nestle in my lap when there is no place to put them. I used to think of these as being like peanuts—there is always room for one more, but I have reached my limit.
> 
> I purchased my first in 2010. I am going to present them in the order they came to me. Hermes does date stamps on some of the well-known models and more recent bags, but these bags are not date stamped. I believe they are all from the 70s, 80s, and 90s, but I don’t really know. I did not have any of these bags authenticated because I can tell whether or not they are authentic by looking at the pictures of the interior. That is not the case for my larger and more recent bags, all of which I have had authenticated.
> 
> These bags are from the golden age of box leather. The leather is thick and lush. The lambskin interior is what captivates me. I am extremely impressed with the cleverness of the clasps.
> 
> 2010 Sac Sandrine
> 
> I purchased this from ebay. It was my first Hermes bag. It belonged to a lady in Eastern Europe. I can no longer remember where, but some place like Hungary. It was her one special bag. She passed and her niece sold it for her husband. It was meticulous on the outside, with some minor scratches of use on the inside.
> 
> One night I took it to a comedy club and set it on the floor. The club was very dark and the table was black. I set my drink down and missed the edge of the table and soaked her. I felt really bad. Over the course of a year, the water ring miraculously disappeared.
> 
> I have attempted to show the lambskin interior, but that is a “feel” thing. Notice the precision of the clasp. The leather part of the clasp drops easily down into the wicket part. This bag is smaller than it looks in the picture. It is 9 wide and 8 tall. It is a little bit demanding to wear because my wardrobe is jewel toned so it has forced me to buy it scarves to bridge the color issue.
> 
> View attachment 5608140
> 
> View attachment 5608141
> 
> 
> 2013 Sac Lotto
> 
> My early goal in collecting Hermes was to try to have a bag in every leather. This one is lizard. I took it to Madison Ave in 2017 to see about getting it spa’d. Because it was an exotic, they wanted $500 to spa it. Since I only paid about $1200 for it, I passed. They told me to carry it more, so the oil from my hands would moisturize it. I have planned to use Reptan conditioner on it, but 5 years later, it is still a plan. I love the clasp, with the 2 balls that lift to open, and when it is down and closed, I forms a multi ball design. This is 8.5 wide and 7 tall.
> 
> View attachment 5608142
> 
> View attachment 5608143
> 
> View attachment 5608144
> 
> 
> 2016 Sac Rio
> 
> The Rio is kind of an entry level clutch. There are a lot of them available in box. This one is ostrich, in my favorite color of purple. I purchased it at the flea market in Paris. It was my consolation price for having Baby Jane snatch my vibrato picotin before I could buy it. I was nervous about bringing my Rio back through customs because of CITES, but they didn’t ask and I didn’t tell. It is 9 wide and 5 tall. I have gotten a lot of use out of this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5608145
> 
> 
> 2017 Sac a malice (Bag of tricks)
> 
> This is one of a series of bags from the late 90s (with later reissues) that have pictures on the side and the clasp is a part of the picture. In mine, the gold ball represents the ball a seal is balancing on its nose. I got this one from ebay. There was a European seller on ebay who had a lot of expensive Hermes items. She closed down her business and aggressively and repeatedly marked down her goods, so I got this for about 30% of what it had been previously listed for. This bag is 9 wide and 5 tall. It has a thin shoulder strap. It is very easy to carry and is one of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 5608146
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 Piano
> 
> The Piano is one of the major classic vintage bags along with the Drag, Dalvy, and Constance. I approached my purchases with a plan. There is a thread on the purse forum that shows all of the vintage bags. I picked the ones I wanted and patiently hunted them down to find well maintained specimens at a favorable price. I have given up on getting a Drag and a Dalvy, and never wanted a Constance.
> 
> I had a color in mind for each planned purchase so that I could have a range of colors. Vintage Hermes bags don’t come in a lot of colors, and the ones they did produce are sort of reserved proper versions of the colors. This was before Hermes became known for its amazing colors. I consider my collection to be sort of dowdy. I wanted a red Piano, not that I wear red very much. I wanted a red that had a blue undertone. Rouge h changed over the years so it was difficult to find one from the more blue undertoned years. This one is not as pristine as my other bags with the inside showing more wear. I got it from Vestiaire Collective. I have found VC to be a good place to get Hermes vintage bags because it is in France and people have old Hermes bags they no longer want.
> 
> View attachment 5608147
> 
> 
> 2019 Lydie
> 
> In general, I have avoided conspicuous logos. I wanted a bag in this color of blue, and this one was a beauty. I got it on ebay from a Japanese seller. It was not a bargain. It was on the expensive side, but because this color is hard to find in vintage bags, I snapped it up. I like wearing it when I go into Hermes boutiques. I am not a “good customer” because I almost never buy anything new. This bag signals that I am one of the tribe. I typically wear it with a Pegasus Zebra Mousseline. This has the same length shoulder strap as the Sac a Malice. I really like wearing this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5608148
> 
> 
> To be Continued


I loved reading about your beautiful treasured bags. You described them so well one by one. I got to know so much about these bags...they are like museum.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> Can’t believe we are on M-R already. My favourite brands from different ages of my life fit in here. First came Radley whose dog tag stole my heart and was my first brand obsession. Later came my Mulberry love. I’m going to think carefully how I share my collection. You’ve seen them all at various points but I may need to take a few new photographs first.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your M-R brands too!


I feel the same way about the radley dog tag. I bought my cross body bag on eBay for a great price. The leather was smooth and soft and yummy. I wore it often, and my best friend has it now bc she so loved it.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> @Jereni your bag collection is stunning. I love your newest Celine Romy (would love to see mod shots if you are up for it). And your Cesta basket bags are gorgeous. I have been checking out that brand since you first bought one.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 I love the collection of classics you have built up. Your Hermes are such excellent choices. And I love your LC colors/
> 
> @cowgirlsboots impressive cleanups! The red bag is so stunning. I don't know what you did to the snakeskin bag but you would never guess is it had been in shoddy condition.
> 
> @dcooney4 I'm sorry you and your DH have had such a difficult experience. May he continue to tell jokes!
> 
> @Cookiefiend I always enjoy viewing your H collection. And that Gucci is gorgeous.
> 
> @DME The First Ladies exhibit is one of my Favorites at the Smithsonian!
> 
> @Katinahat such pretty and fun Kate Spades. I love KS for the classic designs, practicality, and long wear.
> 
> @baghabitz34 and @Purses & Perfumes I love your LV dome-shaped bags. The Retiro looks like an elegant Boston bag and the Ellipse has such an unusual silhouette.
> 
> @papertiger I love the sound of your AW style! I have a fondness for the same silhouettes and you have inspired me to think about these shapes.
> 
> @jblended It's nice to see you as always. I'm sorry to hear about your struggles; it must feel very disorienting.
> 
> Here are my H-L bags-not as many as my A-F bags.
> 
> 1. Givenchy Antigona Soft, Small size. One of my most used bags. This was one of the bags I brought with me on my 3 month sabbatical in the UK and it was so versatile; the sides unclip so that it becomes a very usable tote size for when you buy a few extra things while out.
> 
> View attachment 5608804
> 
> View attachment 5608805
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Goyard Zip Wallet. I found this at a local consignment store. I don't use it often but intend to use it for Autumn and Winter this year.
> View attachment 5608807
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Hermes Trim II in Chocolate Swift leather. My one and only H. I got a great deal on this during COVID, when bag prices dipped in the secondhand market. I would wear this so much more if was in black or a jewel tone color, as I don't wear brown as a neutral that often. But it is a beautiful bag--comfortable and a versatile size.
> 
> View attachment 5608809
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Kate Spade backpack. I LOVE backpacks. Adore them. I have too many and will likely sell this one. It is lovely but it is a bit small for my new computer.
> View attachment 5608810
> 
> 
> 5. Kate Spade Satchel in two-tone black and cream pebbled leather. I have always loved KS designs and this was the first bag I ever asked for as a gift. I carried this for years. I will have to take a photo of it tomorrow.


Wonderful bags! I really like the Givenchy the leather looks so yummy.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Best time of the year for clothes IMO.
> 
> I am having a lot of dental work done and it’s killing my wallet, but health is first.
> 
> I would like an olive jacket too. I used to have one that DH bought me many years ago for an interview but it was one of those ‘I need a suit now moments‘ I think I wore it just that once.  I bought pink and a grey wool versions in Cos Summer sale.
> 
> My look this AW is very easy British mod, navy, sharp and short, or alternatively , a little Paris, by going even shorted underneath and more oversized on top OR very shrunken on top and maxis. These 2 looks are connected by being smart urban, tailoring, polo necks, navy (or city neutrals) and stripes. Sleek but natural textures. Everything is going to be quite tailored, smart casual, shirts, with some classic knitwear and some anti-fashion in there too. Florals will have to go away soon.
> 
> Transition and staying out:
> All minis and shots are staying out
> All stripes for knitwear are staying
> Pale pink oversized wool jacket
> Grey oversized wool jacket
> Dolce & Gabbana beige pinstripe suit
> White shirts
> Anything geometric print or striped
> Ties
> H Garden Party
> Paul Smith blush satchel
> 
> So far for this season I have bought:
> Navy heavy knit cashmere funnel neck
> Navy, pure wool long skirt (for the anti fashion bit, worn with flatforms and shrunken leather jacket)
> Whire shirt with sculptural sleeves
> Prada black shirt
> Striped natural/navy merino fine wool polo neck
> Striped cotton polo with navy, natural olive pink
> 
> Coming back out:
> Burberry navy Camden (or is it Pimlico?) coat
> Burberry black pea coat
> Gucci moto jacket
> All Saints shrunken biker
> Saint Laurent brown velvet jacket
> Everything YSL/Saint Laurent Paris, new, old and vintage, including my ivory Marjorelle
> Silver Bal also coming out
> H Bolides
> H Plumes
> Gucci Catherine
> 
> The Hermes Bolide is 100 next year so I will be using mine reg


You will continue to look so chic. I love your style.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Thanks P&P!  I always PLAN to travel light.  But… Lol!  But yes, I need to leave space (and weight allocation) for shopping!


Have a wonderful time and please share some pictures from your adventures.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> This bag challenge by alphabet is an amazing idea! I've only managed to skim a bit as I'm so far behind, but have seen such stunning collections!
> 
> @papertiger That picture of your graduation and your grandma's H clutch made me grin from ear to ear! Your bag pics are always so jaw-dropping, but that one just filled my heart with joy.
> I graduated with a first but skipped my graduation in favour of travel. My course leader was so mad at me!  Having not had the experience, I get particularly touched hearing other people's graduation stories.
> 
> @Cordeliere Love the story behind your username and your writing style.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots Your Dior's make my heart go boom-boom. I'd forgotten a couple of the ones you had.
> 
> This sounds like such a chic look! I'd love to see a pic.
> Also, your tearose bag looks like it's barely worn! I always wondered how they hold up over time, so it's great to see they wear like iron.
> 
> It sucks because water fluctuations make frequent weigh-ins stressful. Pick one day of the month and weigh yourself on the same day every month, not in between. It will remove the variables and you should see a trend downwards. Please don't worry about what you'll do when the weather changes. Just enjoy your favourite sport while the weather allows! It's great that you have something you enjoy so much!
> 
> 
> How wonderful! I cannot imagine how things will feel on the streets at this time. Have a safe trip and please share stories for those of us who are homesick!



Don't worry, I was naughty at my first, although I went, refused to wear the garb or take pics, missed the second completely, and as you can see, only did the whole shebang third time. 

You will just have to do another degree!!


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> @Jereni your bag collection is stunning. I love your newest Celine Romy (would love to see mod shots if you are up for it). And your Cesta basket bags are gorgeous. I have been checking out that brand since you first bought one.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 I love the collection of classics you have built up. Your Hermes are such excellent choices. And I love your LC colors/
> 
> @cowgirlsboots impressive cleanups! The red bag is so stunning. I don't know what you did to the snakeskin bag but you would never guess is it had been in shoddy condition.
> 
> @dcooney4 I'm sorry you and your DH have had such a difficult experience. May he continue to tell jokes!
> 
> @Cookiefiend I always enjoy viewing your H collection. And that Gucci is gorgeous.
> 
> @DME The First Ladies exhibit is one of my Favorites at the Smithsonian!
> 
> @Katinahat such pretty and fun Kate Spades. I love KS for the classic designs, practicality, and long wear.
> 
> @baghabitz34 and @Purses & Perfumes I love your LV dome-shaped bags. The Retiro looks like an elegant Boston bag and the Ellipse has such an unusual silhouette.
> 
> @papertiger I love the sound of your AW style! I have a fondness for the same silhouettes and you have inspired me to think about these shapes.
> 
> @jblended It's nice to see you as always. I'm sorry to hear about your struggles; it must feel very disorienting.
> 
> Here are my H-L bags-not as many as my A-F bags.
> 
> 1. Givenchy Antigona Soft, Small size. One of my most used bags. This was one of the bags I brought with me on my 3 month sabbatical in the UK and it was so versatile; the sides unclip so that it becomes a very usable tote size for when you buy a few extra things while out.
> 
> View attachment 5608804
> 
> View attachment 5608805
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Goyard Zip Wallet. I found this at a local consignment store. I don't use it often but intend to use it for Autumn and Winter this year.
> View attachment 5608807
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Hermes Trim II in Chocolate Swift leather. My one and only H. I got a great deal on this during COVID, when bag prices dipped in the secondhand market. I would wear this so much more if was in black or a jewel tone color, as I don't wear brown as a neutral that often. But it is a beautiful bag--comfortable and a versatile size.
> 
> View attachment 5608809
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Kate Spade backpack. I LOVE backpacks. Adore them. I have too many and will likely sell this one. It is lovely but it is a bit small for my new computer.
> View attachment 5608810
> 
> 
> 5. Kate Spade Satchel in two-tone black and cream pebbled leather. I have always loved KS designs and this was the first bag I ever asked for as a gift. I carried this for years. I will have to take a photo of it tomorrow.



Some beautiful leather here


----------



## jblended

Kimbashop said:


> Givenchy Antigona Soft, Small size.


Lovely! I happen to prefer the Soft to the regular Antigona but have yet to see one in the wild. The leather on yours looks great.


papertiger said:


> Don't worry, I was naughty at my first, although I went, refused to wear the garb or take pics, missed the second completely, and as you can see, only did the whole shebang third time.
> 
> You will just have to do another degree!!


I *love* the way you think!


----------



## Katinahat

Oh my goodness TPF friends, it’s amazing what you can find on the internet. I was thinking to share my first purse passion in Radley and looked up some images and I found my favourite and long ago worn out bag, available to buy!

Here goes the R for Radley story….
So I must have become a Radley fan in about 2002. It was the year after I escaped my horrendous relationship and just as I met DH. I fell hard for both!  I was finally living on my own in a flat I’d bought myself - new control of my money and destiny. I splashed out and bought one of the Radley picture bags. It seemed so expensive (it wasn’t). It was a small white top handle tote and so ladylike! I felt so grown up. I then bought some accessories and was later given more by DH and my sister: a pink purse, a black pouch, a pink passport cover, an umbrella and a photo frame. I still keep the frame beside my bed (usually the other way round).


Keep in mind I’m animal daft and my parents dog had recently had puppies.

Here is an example of a picture bag. It’s not the one I had which was simpler but gives an idea of the kind of thing. My bag didn’t have crossbody which didn’t bother me.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then I added in a black tote picture bag too. There was something that drew me to the British brand, with its cute dog and that hint of being able to spend my money on luxury without need for justification. (My ex spent all
my money on booze, then expected me to pay for meals out and holidays for us both. Then he gave me hell in cities all over Europe on a roller coaster of massive highs and appalling drunken lows. DH loved to see me happy and encouraged this kind of spending. A blessing in so many ways.)

A few years later DH and I were married and had our first child. I moved to using nappy bags and could only carry my little totes when I went out without the baby - rare! One day on a holiday visiting family in a UK city we were out shopping. I spotted this bag in the sales. Little did I know it would be my perfect bag for years. If carefully packed it carried my wallet, phone and keys plus nappy bags, a change of clothes, baby wipes and a couple of extra nappies. It was so practical with its fabric dog pattern quilting and leather accents. It went everywhere and it’s webbing crossbody strap was a hands free revelation. I never looked back with crossbodies. This is not my bag. I wore it to death, eventually on pool and beach holidays, and was loathed to thrown it away but it had become sticky and broken as well as worn out. But imagine my joy at finding one for sale on eBay for £25!  This is it!



Moving on, DD2 came along very quickly and with even better packing I could get both sets of baby things into the bag. I tried a bigger quilted (same dog pattern but in leather) shoulder bag which DH bought me. It never took off as a casual day bag but became my perfect work bag, again for years. Very similar to my Baywater Tote in style but a bit smaller.

Some very lovely work friends where I worked previously clubbed together one birthday and bought me a tiny Radley tote. I was so thrilled when I opened it I squealed with joy. It’s the only one I still have as it reminds me of those friends, of good times and of people who cared about me.



I added another couple of work bags when the quilted leather one was old and beaten up and a very simple crossbody phone bag. I just didn’t want any other brand. 100% loyalty!

Then, ten years ago I moved job and I found my tribe. Ladies who carried beautiful bags which made my beloved Radleys look tired and old and I now feel like I cheated as I lusted after another brand… but that’s another story.

I’m not much of a story teller, not like @Cordeliere, but I hope I’ve conveyed what this brand meant and did for me as my life changed.

Now…. that £25 preloved great condition bag on eBay….. The one I loved so so much for so so long…  What would you do? Leave as a fond memory or buy to try to recreate the past?


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness TPF friends, it’s amazing what you can find on the internet. I was thinking to share my first purse passion in Radley and looked up some images and I found my favourite and long ago worn out bag, available to buy!
> 
> Here goes the R for Radley story….
> So I must have become a Radley fan in about 2002. It was the year after I escaped my horrendous relationship and just as I met DH. I fell hard for both!  I was finally living on my own in a flat I’d bought myself - new control of my money and destiny. I splashed out and bought one of the Radley picture bags. It seemed so expensive (it wasn’t). It was a small white top handle tote and so ladylike! I felt so grown up. I then bought some accessories and was later given more by DH and my sister: a pink purse, a black pouch, a pink passport cover, an umbrella and a photo frame. I still keep the frame beside my bed (usually the other way round).
> View attachment 5609173
> 
> Keep in mind I’m animal daft and my parents dog had recently had puppies.
> 
> Here is an example of a picture bag. It’s not the one I had which was simpler but gives an idea of the kind of thing. My bag didn’t have crossbody which didn’t bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609161
> 
> Then I added in a black tote picture bag too. There was something that drew me to the British brand, with its cute dog and that hint of being able to spend my money on luxury without need for justification. (My ex spent all
> my money on booze, then expected me to pay for meals out and holidays for us both. Then he gave me hell in cities all over Europe on a roller coaster of massive highs and appalling drunken lows. DH loved to see me happy and encouraged this kind of spending. A blessing in so many ways.)
> 
> A few years later DH and I were married and had our first child. I moved to using nappy bags and could only carry my little totes when I went out without the baby - rare! One day on a holiday visiting family in a UK city we were out shopping. I spotted this bag in the sales. Little did I know it would be my perfect bag for years. If carefully packed it carried my wallet, phone and keys plus nappy bags, a change of clothes, baby wipes and a couple of extra nappies. It was so practical with its fabric dog pattern quilting and leather accents. It went everywhere and it’s webbing crossbody strap was a hands free revelation. I never looked back with crossbodies. This is not my bag. I wore it to death, eventually on pool and beach holidays, and was loathed to thrown it away but it had become sticky and broken as well as worn out. But imagine my joy at finding one for sale on eBay for £25!  This is it!
> View attachment 5609162
> 
> 
> Moving on, DD2 came along very quickly and with even better packing I could get both sets of baby things into the bag. I tried a bigger quilted (same dog pattern but in leather) shoulder bag which DH bought me. It never took off as a casual day bag but became my perfect work bag, again for years. Very similar to my Baywater Tote in style but a bit smaller.
> 
> Some very lovely work friends where I worked previously clubbed together one birthday and bought me a tiny Radley tote. I was so thrilled when I opened it I squealed with joy. It’s the only one I still have as it reminds me of those friends, of good times and of people who cared about me.
> View attachment 5609172
> 
> 
> I added another couple of work bags when the quilted leather one was old and beaten up and a very simple crossbody phone bag. I just didn’t want any other brand. 100% loyalty!
> 
> Then, ten years ago I moved job and I found my tribe. Ladies who carried beautiful bags which made my beloved Radleys look tired and old and I now feel like I cheated as I lusted after another brand… but that’s another story.
> 
> I’m not much of a story teller, not like @Cordeliere, but I hope I’ve conveyed what this brand meant and did for me as my life changed.
> 
> Now…. that £25 preloved great condition bag on eBay….. The one I loved so so much for so so long…  What would you do? Leave as a fond memory or buy to try to recreate the past?


Do whatever will make you happy! I love your story! Hugs


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness TPF friends, it’s amazing what you can find on the internet. I was thinking to share my first purse passion in Radley and looked up some images and I found my favourite and long ago worn out bag, available to buy!
> 
> Here goes the R for Radley story….
> So I must have become a Radley fan in about 2002. It was the year after I escaped my horrendous relationship and just as I met DH. I fell hard for both!  I was finally living on my own in a flat I’d bought myself - new control of my money and destiny. I splashed out and bought one of the Radley picture bags. It seemed so expensive (it wasn’t). It was a small white top handle tote and so ladylike! I felt so grown up. I then bought some accessories and was later given more by DH and my sister: a pink purse, a black pouch, a pink passport cover, an umbrella and a photo frame. I still keep the frame beside my bed (usually the other way round).
> View attachment 5609173
> 
> Keep in mind I’m animal daft and my parents dog had recently had puppies.
> 
> Here is an example of a picture bag. It’s not the one I had which was simpler but gives an idea of the kind of thing. My bag didn’t have crossbody which didn’t bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609161
> 
> Then I added in a black tote picture bag too. There was something that drew me to the British brand, with its cute dog and that hint of being able to spend my money on luxury without need for justification. (My ex spent all
> my money on booze, then expected me to pay for meals out and holidays for us both. Then he gave me hell in cities all over Europe on a roller coaster of massive highs and appalling drunken lows. DH loved to see me happy and encouraged this kind of spending. A blessing in so many ways.)
> 
> A few years later DH and I were married and had our first child. I moved to using nappy bags and could only carry my little totes when I went out without the baby - rare! One day on a holiday visiting family in a UK city we were out shopping. I spotted this bag in the sales. Little did I know it would be my perfect bag for years. If carefully packed it carried my wallet, phone and keys plus nappy bags, a change of clothes, baby wipes and a couple of extra nappies. It was so practical with its fabric dog pattern quilting and leather accents. It went everywhere and it’s webbing crossbody strap was a hands free revelation. I never looked back with crossbodies. This is not my bag. I wore it to death, eventually on pool and beach holidays, and was loathed to thrown it away but it had become sticky and broken as well as worn out. But imagine my joy at finding one for sale on eBay for £25!  This is it!
> View attachment 5609162
> 
> 
> Moving on, DD2 came along very quickly and with even better packing I could get both sets of baby things into the bag. I tried a bigger quilted (same dog pattern but in leather) shoulder bag which DH bought me. It never took off as a casual day bag but became my perfect work bag, again for years. Very similar to my Baywater Tote in style but a bit smaller.
> 
> Some very lovely work friends where I worked previously clubbed together one birthday and bought me a tiny Radley tote. I was so thrilled when I opened it I squealed with joy. It’s the only one I still have as it reminds me of those friends, of good times and of people who cared about me.
> View attachment 5609172
> 
> 
> I added another couple of work bags when the quilted leather one was old and beaten up and a very simple crossbody phone bag. I just didn’t want any other brand. 100% loyalty!
> 
> Then, ten years ago I moved job and I found my tribe. Ladies who carried beautiful bags which made my beloved Radleys look tired and old and I now feel like I cheated as I lusted after another brand… but that’s another story.
> 
> I’m not much of a story teller, not like @Cordeliere, but I hope I’ve conveyed what this brand meant and did for me as my life changed.
> 
> Now…. that £25 preloved great condition bag on eBay….. The one I loved so so much for so so long…  What would you do? Leave as a fond memory or buy to try to recreate the past?


BUY IT!!!!!!!!

And they are so cute!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> It certainly doesn't look like muscle! I've never had good muscle definition. I've been swimming every day the entire summer. It is the only exercise I enjoy. I'm worried what will happen once it gets too cold to swim.


I´m sure it´s muscle- even the laziest body has to build up muscle with daily exercise! Even mine does when I for example clean rust off prams several days in a row. Haha! But not every body does defined visible muscles. 
Could you possibly go to an indoor pool? Maybe if you went at a time slot when there aren´t too many people, it could still be enjoyable. (Say I who is too ashamed to wear a swimsuit even in my own yard...)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> @Cordeliere Your vintage Hermes collection is absolutely stunning and I loved reading your stories about collecting them. The rope detailing and the story of your username were fascinating. I don't know much about vintage H but now I want to know more.


+1
Please educate me on vintage Hermes!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness TPF friends, it’s amazing what you can find on the internet. I was thinking to share my first purse passion in Radley and looked up some images and I found my favourite and long ago worn out bag, available to buy!
> 
> Here goes the R for Radley story….
> So I must have become a Radley fan in about 2002. It was the year after I escaped my horrendous relationship and just as I met DH. I fell hard for both!  I was finally living on my own in a flat I’d bought myself - new control of my money and destiny. I splashed out and bought one of the Radley picture bags. It seemed so expensive (it wasn’t). It was a small white top handle tote and so ladylike! I felt so grown up. I then bought some accessories and was later given more by DH and my sister: a pink purse, a black pouch, a pink passport cover, an umbrella and a photo frame. I still keep the frame beside my bed (usually the other way round).
> View attachment 5609173
> 
> Keep in mind I’m animal daft and my parents dog had recently had puppies.
> 
> Here is an example of a picture bag. It’s not the one I had which was simpler but gives an idea of the kind of thing. My bag didn’t have crossbody which didn’t bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609161
> 
> Then I added in a black tote picture bag too. There was something that drew me to the British brand, with its cute dog and that hint of being able to spend my money on luxury without need for justification. (My ex spent all
> my money on booze, then expected me to pay for meals out and holidays for us both. Then he gave me hell in cities all over Europe on a roller coaster of massive highs and appalling drunken lows. DH loved to see me happy and encouraged this kind of spending. A blessing in so many ways.)
> 
> A few years later DH and I were married and had our first child. I moved to using nappy bags and could only carry my little totes when I went out without the baby - rare! One day on a holiday visiting family in a UK city we were out shopping. I spotted this bag in the sales. Little did I know it would be my perfect bag for years. If carefully packed it carried my wallet, phone and keys plus nappy bags, a change of clothes, baby wipes and a couple of extra nappies. It was so practical with its fabric dog pattern quilting and leather accents. It went everywhere and it’s webbing crossbody strap was a hands free revelation. I never looked back with crossbodies. This is not my bag. I wore it to death, eventually on pool and beach holidays, and was loathed to thrown it away but it had become sticky and broken as well as worn out. But imagine my joy at finding one for sale on eBay for £25!  This is it!
> View attachment 5609162
> 
> 
> Moving on, DD2 came along very quickly and with even better packing I could get both sets of baby things into the bag. I tried a bigger quilted (same dog pattern but in leather) shoulder bag which DH bought me. It never took off as a casual day bag but became my perfect work bag, again for years. Very similar to my Baywater Tote in style but a bit smaller.
> 
> Some very lovely work friends where I worked previously clubbed together one birthday and bought me a tiny Radley tote. I was so thrilled when I opened it I squealed with joy. It’s the only one I still have as it reminds me of those friends, of good times and of people who cared about me.
> View attachment 5609172
> 
> 
> I added another couple of work bags when the quilted leather one was old and beaten up and a very simple crossbody phone bag. I just didn’t want any other brand. 100% loyalty!
> 
> Then, ten years ago I moved job and I found my tribe. Ladies who carried beautiful bags which made my beloved Radleys look tired and old and I now feel like I cheated as I lusted after another brand… but that’s another story.
> 
> I’m not much of a story teller, not like @Cordeliere, but I hope I’ve conveyed what this brand meant and did for me as my life changed.
> 
> Now…. that £25 preloved great condition bag on eBay….. The one I loved so so much for so so long…  What would you do? Leave as a fond memory or buy to try to recreate the past?


I love the pictures and the stories.   I think the first pic is very cool.   The dogs on the other bags look like a breed we Americans call Scottish terriers.   Is that what they are?   How meaningful that your friends chipped in to get you a bag you loved.  Thanks for sharing.   Things are so much more interesting in context.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> @cowgirlsboots impressive cleanups! The red bag is so stunning. I don't know what you did to the snakeskin bag but you would never guess is it had been in shoddy condition.


Oops, I think I did the unspeakable to the poor snakeskin and got lucky, it worked out. (Not expertly!)

First I brushed and hoovered the dry dirt off, then gave the whole bag several fairly wet sponge baths inside and out with Ballistol multipurse oil. This oil is antiseptic which was very much needed. It does a nice cleaning job. It solves rust, too. This was handy for freeing the zip, that was rusted shut and at least halfway cleaning the crusty hardware.
Ballistol "feeds" the leather, but makes it darker, though plus dulls snakeskin. (I knew that before from a gone wrong experiment and from Blake Waldorf yelling at me inside my head to never ever get exotics wet.)
To get the shine back and to enclose any dirt in any crevices I might have failed to reach I coated the whole bag inside and out with several very thin coats of Resolene. Any upwards movements of the scales was solved this way too. Just stick them back down...
Voila... I´m no leather expert and this was all I could do to make it presentable and even usable.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness TPF friends, it’s amazing what you can find on the internet. I was thinking to share my first purse passion in Radley and looked up some images and I found my favourite and long ago worn out bag, available to buy!
> 
> Here goes the R for Radley story….
> So I must have become a Radley fan in about 2002. It was the year after I escaped my horrendous relationship and just as I met DH. I fell hard for both!  I was finally living on my own in a flat I’d bought myself - new control of my money and destiny. I splashed out and bought one of the Radley picture bags. It seemed so expensive (it wasn’t). It was a small white top handle tote and so ladylike! I felt so grown up. I then bought some accessories and was later given more by DH and my sister: a pink purse, a black pouch, a pink passport cover, an umbrella and a photo frame. I still keep the frame beside my bed (usually the other way round).
> View attachment 5609173
> 
> Keep in mind I’m animal daft and my parents dog had recently had puppies.
> 
> Here is an example of a picture bag. It’s not the one I had which was simpler but gives an idea of the kind of thing. My bag didn’t have crossbody which didn’t bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609161
> 
> Then I added in a black tote picture bag too. There was something that drew me to the British brand, with its cute dog and that hint of being able to spend my money on luxury without need for justification. (My ex spent all
> my money on booze, then expected me to pay for meals out and holidays for us both. Then he gave me hell in cities all over Europe on a roller coaster of massive highs and appalling drunken lows. DH loved to see me happy and encouraged this kind of spending. A blessing in so many ways.)
> 
> A few years later DH and I were married and had our first child. I moved to using nappy bags and could only carry my little totes when I went out without the baby - rare! One day on a holiday visiting family in a UK city we were out shopping. I spotted this bag in the sales. Little did I know it would be my perfect bag for years. If carefully packed it carried my wallet, phone and keys plus nappy bags, a change of clothes, baby wipes and a couple of extra nappies. It was so practical with its fabric dog pattern quilting and leather accents. It went everywhere and it’s webbing crossbody strap was a hands free revelation. I never looked back with crossbodies. This is not my bag. I wore it to death, eventually on pool and beach holidays, and was loathed to thrown it away but it had become sticky and broken as well as worn out. But imagine my joy at finding one for sale on eBay for £25!  This is it!
> View attachment 5609162
> 
> 
> Moving on, DD2 came along very quickly and with even better packing I could get both sets of baby things into the bag. I tried a bigger quilted (same dog pattern but in leather) shoulder bag which DH bought me. It never took off as a casual day bag but became my perfect work bag, again for years. Very similar to my Baywater Tote in style but a bit smaller.
> 
> Some very lovely work friends where I worked previously clubbed together one birthday and bought me a tiny Radley tote. I was so thrilled when I opened it I squealed with joy. It’s the only one I still have as it reminds me of those friends, of good times and of people who cared about me.
> View attachment 5609172
> 
> 
> I added another couple of work bags when the quilted leather one was old and beaten up and a very simple crossbody phone bag. I just didn’t want any other brand. 100% loyalty!
> 
> Then, ten years ago I moved job and I found my tribe. Ladies who carried beautiful bags which made my beloved Radleys look tired and old and I now feel like I cheated as I lusted after another brand… but that’s another story.
> 
> I’m not much of a story teller, not like @Cordeliere, but I hope I’ve conveyed what this brand meant and did for me as my life changed.
> 
> Now…. that £25 preloved great condition bag on eBay….. The one I loved so so much for so so long…  What would you do? Leave as a fond memory or buy to try to recreate the past?



Thanks for your Radley stories. 

I _also_ used to have a Radley bag (pink and brown scottie dog)  as well as a Billy bag (all black with a Poodle) 

The Radley was already pre-loved and the Billy Bag new. The Radley indestructible, the Billy bag broke after 2 wears and the shop wouldn't take it back. I think I passed on the Radley - life after life.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Don't worry, I was naughty at my first, although I went, refused to wear the garb or take pics, missed the second completely, and as you can see, only did the whole shebang third time.
> 
> You will just have to do another degree!!


I only ever had one graduation ceremony: from school (Gymnasium). 
I wasn´t keen to go. Everybody was getting dressed up and most girls got frilly cocktail dresses (viva late 80ies!) 
My parents wanted me to go, but no dress purchase. My home economics teacher gifted me a bag full of high quality black fabric remnants. I pieced together a simple shift dress which I wore with true vintage early 60ies white heels a friend had gifted me from her granmother´s estate and my mothers small white early 60ies clutch. 
I still have the complete outfit. The dress still fits and is classic enough to be timeless.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness TPF friends, it’s amazing what you can find on the internet. I was thinking to share my first purse passion in Radley and looked up some images and I found my favourite and long ago worn out bag, available to buy!
> 
> Here goes the R for Radley story….
> So I must have become a Radley fan in about 2002. It was the year after I escaped my horrendous relationship and just as I met DH. I fell hard for both!  I was finally living on my own in a flat I’d bought myself - new control of my money and destiny. I splashed out and bought one of the Radley picture bags. It seemed so expensive (it wasn’t). It was a small white top handle tote and so ladylike! I felt so grown up. I then bought some accessories and was later given more by DH and my sister: a pink purse, a black pouch, a pink passport cover, an umbrella and a photo frame. I still keep the frame beside my bed (usually the other way round).
> View attachment 5609173
> 
> Keep in mind I’m animal daft and my parents dog had recently had puppies.
> 
> Here is an example of a picture bag. It’s not the one I had which was simpler but gives an idea of the kind of thing. My bag didn’t have crossbody which didn’t bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609161
> 
> Then I added in a black tote picture bag too. There was something that drew me to the British brand, with its cute dog and that hint of being able to spend my money on luxury without need for justification. (My ex spent all
> my money on booze, then expected me to pay for meals out and holidays for us both. Then he gave me hell in cities all over Europe on a roller coaster of massive highs and appalling drunken lows. DH loved to see me happy and encouraged this kind of spending. A blessing in so many ways.)
> 
> A few years later DH and I were married and had our first child. I moved to using nappy bags and could only carry my little totes when I went out without the baby - rare! One day on a holiday visiting family in a UK city we were out shopping. I spotted this bag in the sales. Little did I know it would be my perfect bag for years. If carefully packed it carried my wallet, phone and keys plus nappy bags, a change of clothes, baby wipes and a couple of extra nappies. It was so practical with its fabric dog pattern quilting and leather accents. It went everywhere and it’s webbing crossbody strap was a hands free revelation. I never looked back with crossbodies. This is not my bag. I wore it to death, eventually on pool and beach holidays, and was loathed to thrown it away but it had become sticky and broken as well as worn out. But imagine my joy at finding one for sale on eBay for £25!  This is it!
> View attachment 5609162
> 
> 
> Moving on, DD2 came along very quickly and with even better packing I could get both sets of baby things into the bag. I tried a bigger quilted (same dog pattern but in leather) shoulder bag which DH bought me. It never took off as a casual day bag but became my perfect work bag, again for years. Very similar to my Baywater Tote in style but a bit smaller.
> 
> Some very lovely work friends where I worked previously clubbed together one birthday and bought me a tiny Radley tote. I was so thrilled when I opened it I squealed with joy. It’s the only one I still have as it reminds me of those friends, of good times and of people who cared about me.
> View attachment 5609172
> 
> 
> I added another couple of work bags when the quilted leather one was old and beaten up and a very simple crossbody phone bag. I just didn’t want any other brand. 100% loyalty!
> 
> Then, ten years ago I moved job and I found my tribe. Ladies who carried beautiful bags which made my beloved Radleys look tired and old and I now feel like I cheated as I lusted after another brand… but that’s another story.
> 
> I’m not much of a story teller, not like @Cordeliere, but I hope I’ve conveyed what this brand meant and did for me as my life changed.
> 
> Now…. that £25 preloved great condition bag on eBay….. The one I loved so so much for so so long…  What would you do? Leave as a fond memory or buy to try to recreate the past?


Thank you for the lovely storytelling! I feel your passion and happiness! 
Personally I´d buy the 25 GBP bag. Not to recreate the past, but as a token for happy memories. Something to simply own, stroke from time to time and smile. But that´s me, a sentimental hoarder.


----------



## BowieFan1971

M-R
The last of my collection…

No name- my DH gave me this straw bag for Mother’s Day about 5 years ago. He nailed it!

Prada- embossed tote in orange, small dome satchel in beige. First, I bought the tote for the color and wearable shape, fell head over heels for Vitello Daino. It is every bit as nice as H Clemence. So when I saw the beige one also in VD, I tried to resist but I kept going back to look at it. I know Prada is known for Saffiano, but this leather is where it’s at!

Rebecca Minkoff- Reagan satchel in black, Love shoulder in black on black, Feed bag in cognac. I love RM for her “inspired” pieces like these. They are not exact replicas, but similar enough to try out bags like the Bal City, H Evie and Chanel Boy to either scratch the itch for under $30 or to see if I like/use it enough to buy the more expensive one. Turns out I am good with these- no designer bags required. Plus the back two are a surprisingly chewy and thick pebbled leather…yum!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I only ever had one graduation ceremony: from school (Gymnasium).
> I wasn´t keen to go. Everybody was getting dressed up and most girls got frilly cocktail dresses (viva late 80ies!)
> My parents wanted me to go, but no dress purchase. My home economics teacher gifted me a bag full of high quality black fabric remnants. I pieced together a simple shift dress which I wore with true vintage early 60ies white heels a friend had gifted me from her granmother´s estate and my mothers small white early 60ies clutch.
> I still have the complete outfit. The dress still fits and is classic enough to be timeless.



  Bravo

We didn't have a graduation at school. We took our exam results and ran


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> M-R
> The last of my collection…
> 
> No name- my DH gave me this straw bag for Mother’s Day about 5 years ago. He nailed it!
> 
> Prada- embossed tote in orange, small dome satchel in beige. First, I bought the tote for the color and wearable shape, fell head over heels for Vitello Daino. It is every bit as nice as H Clemence. So when I saw the beige one also in VD, I tried to resist but I kept going back to look at it. I know Prada is known for Saffiano, but this leather is where it’s at!
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff- Reagan satchel in black, Love shoulder in black on black, sling bag in cognac. I love RM for her “inspired” pieces like these. They are not exact replicas, but similar enough to try out bags like the Bal City, H Evie and Chanel Boy to either scratch the itch for under $30 or to see if I like/use it enough to buy the more expensive one. Turns out I am good with these- no designer bags required. Plus the back two are a surprisingly chewy and thick pebbled leather…yum!
> 
> View attachment 5609223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609225



More fabulous leather!

And I love your bedspread


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*M*
for *Manadrina Duck*

Here are my 3 bags from a brand that´s as good as forgotten nowadays, but was very desirable in the 90ies. I used to dream and drool, but they were expensive. There was a Mandarina Duck store in Palma de Mallorca where I spent as as much time admiring the window display as I did a few shops further at Charles Jourdan. 

Many years later- and meanwhile very affordable on the preloved market: I´m talking 25€-ish- I finally bought a medium Hera bag and the cute little Hera clutch. 

The Hera model used to be the equivalent of the power suit. 

I don´t know the model name of the hobo bag. This I only bought, because I needed a cheap, practical bag for travel. It´s nice leather... and its strap has been useful on many other bags.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*R*
for *Roberta di Camerino*

Unfortunately I don´t have a Bagonghi... my RdC bags are more on the humble side: 



60ies frame bag



lovely velvety shopping tote from the 70ies, I think




*And a dupe...




...and a tiny bag charm I made out of an awful modern- the company name was sold, is back in production with classic styles, but they are not made from leather- wallet.




*


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> *R*
> for *Roberta di Camerino*
> 
> Unfortunately I don´t have a Bagonghi... my RdC bags are more on the humble side:
> 
> View attachment 5609249
> 
> 60ies frame bag
> 
> View attachment 5609251
> 
> lovely velvety shopping tote from the 70ies, I think
> View attachment 5609252
> 
> 
> 
> *And a dupe...
> 
> View attachment 5609250
> 
> 
> ...and a tiny bag charm I made out of an awful modern- the company name was sold, is back in production with classic styles, but they are not made from leather- wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5609253
> 
> 
> *


That frame bag is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Cordeliere

cowgirlsboots said:


> +1
> Please educate me on vintage Hermes!


@papertiger and @Vintage Leather both know a lot more about the history of Hermes bags.

Here is a link to the history of the house of Hermes.  I would summarize its history as they made equestrian gear and switched to luxury goods. Princess Grace Kelly of Monaco popularized the Kelly (named after her) and gave the brand a glamorous aura.   This link will tell you way more than you want to know.









						Hermès 101: History of the Legendary House - The Vault
					

Designer 101, Vault 101 - Hermès 101: History Of The Legendary House - Hermès is a fashion house that has its roots firmly planted in a rich tradition of...




					www.rebag.com
				




Here is a link that shows pictures of various styles over the years.  Sadly some of the links to pictures on websites no longer work, but there are still a lot of pics.  I would recommend this link as opposed to the one above, as pictures are better than words when it comes to bags.






						Vintage Style Bags... PICS ONLY!!!
					

Please post photos of your Vintage style bags here, and include the size, color, leather, and hardware for us to reference (ie. 35cm Blue Jean Togo, PH)! These are the bags that are no longer produced- treasures in their own right!  This is a picture only thread.... NO CHATTER! Thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I decided to go the vintage route of collecting because I wanted to experience Hermes quality and leathers without paying the prices of current styles.   Plus I was infatuated with the old Hollywood vibe  or the Parisian chic thing.  Compared to current Hermes models, vintage is cheap.  Compared to a lot of other brands, Hermes vintage is more expensive than their new models.  Prices for vintage have gone up a lot in the last few years--up 30% or more. It no longer feels as affordable to me.  One fun thing about shopping vintage is that the pricing is all over the board.   One seller will have an insane price, and another will have the same or similar item pleasantly underpriced.  You really have to have shopped a lot to know what the going rate is.   It is fun to get a good piece at a deal price.

I used to think that no bag could be that much better than a $100 from Marshalls.  And I used to think that Hermes quality could not be that much better than other brands.  Awareness of what quality meant soaked into me gradually and I really got the point of Hermes quality.  It is the leather and hardware and the precision of everything.  It is something you experience holding and looking at the bag.

I would say there is vintage and deep vintage.  This is just MHO.  I would call anything from the 40s through the 60s to be deep vintage, mid 70s through 90s as vintage.  I don't know what to call bags 2000 through last year.    Probably used or new.  I was never fussy about age, just quality.  I found the deep vintage was less user friendly in clasps so I tended toward the mid years.

Hermes will spa or repair bags for a price.  If the bag is in really, really bad shape, it usually does not look good, to my eye, to have one new part that doesn't match.  On the other hand, the artisans do an amazing job of making box leather look like new and they can make amazing replacement parts that match really well.  It all depends on the piece and what you are going for.  I always tried to get items that did not need work.

One of the things that was great for me in building my collection was that the items that interested me often sat there for sale on ebay for months and years.   I had online crushes on bags that went on for a long time.  Sometimes prices dropped while I was romanticing the bag.  Sometimes I fell out of love and moved on.  I was always ticked off if someone bought a bag I was pondering.    In the Hermes world, there is an aura of scarcity.   If you can get something, get it.   Vintage is mostly not that way compared to new stuff.   You can end up having something snatched out from under your nose and you can end up waiting a long time for a particular item to come around again.

I used to think that the people who make fake Hermes and sell it for real would not bother with vintage styles because there would be so little demand for them.   I was wrong.  I have seen them on the fakers websites.

I have talked more about what it is like to collect vintage bags than about the bags themselves.  There is such variety.   It would sort of be like trying to educate someone about dogs.  You can cover the basics in 3 or 4 sentences and then there is an unwieldily amount of information.   Becoming educated about Hermes is part of the deal.  It is actually fun trying to figure out what is the right thing for you.  If you go to the Hermes forum you will find TONS of reference threads. This wide range of options means there is is an exception to every one of the generalities I have expressed in this discussion, so there may be a lot of "yes buts" and they will all be deserved.

I would not recommend anyone to get interested in Hermes because it is described as "the slippery orange slope."   There is no such thing as just one.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m sure it´s muscle- even the laziest body has to build up muscle with daily exercise! Even mine does when I for example clean rust off prams several days in a row. Haha! But not every body does defined visible muscles.
> Could you possibly go to an indoor pool? Maybe if you went at a time slot when there aren´t too many people, it could still be enjoyable. (Say I who is too ashamed to wear a swimsuit even in my own yard...)


I've thought about it but I think I am too lazy to travel to a club and too ashamed to wear my suit in public. DH keeps telling me to bring my swimsuit when we travel so I can swim in the hotel pools. He doesn't understand how uncomfortable it makes me. I've done it a few times but even when no one is around, I don't really like it.

I also know I need to do some weight bearing exercise to prevent osteoporosis. I've got some exercise toys like a bouncy ball, stationary bike, and hula hoop.


----------



## whateve

My M bags are Michael Kors.
I have two and I am very happy with both of them.
The green suede I bought at the outlet in 2012, the black one I bought at the boutique in 2019. One thing I like about MK bags is that they have plenty of pockets inside.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> *R*
> for *Roberta di Camerino*
> 
> Unfortunately I don´t have a Bagonghi... my RdC bags are more on the humble side:
> 
> View attachment 5609249
> 
> 60ies frame bag
> 
> View attachment 5609251
> 
> lovely velvety shopping tote from the 70ies, I think
> View attachment 5609252
> 
> 
> 
> *And a dupe...
> 
> View attachment 5609250
> 
> 
> ...and a tiny bag charm I made out of an awful modern- the company name was sold, is back in production with classic styles, but they are not made from leather- wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5609253
> *


One of my favourite brands, especially vintag.

Very difficult to get outside Italy


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> My M bags are Michael Kors.
> I have two and I am very happy with both of them.
> The green suede I bought at the outlet in 2012, the black one I bought at the boutique in 2019. One thing I like about MK bags is that they have plenty of pockets inside.
> 
> View attachment 5609289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609290


The color of that green one is stunning!!!!


----------



## whateve

I have one "R" bag. It is made by Reed Krakoff. He was the designer for Coach from around the late 90s through 2010; started his own company with higher end merchandise while still at Coach, with their support. The quality was amazing but the brand didn't take off and he went out of business in 2015. When they were going out of business, everything was sold for huge discounts at Woodbury Common Outlets and they took phone orders so I ordered one. Most of the bags I liked best were too big for me. This one has amazing leather. I'm not in love with the messenger style. For a larger bag like this, I would prefer it to have a shorter hobo-type strap, but the attached strap is an integral part of the design. This picture was taken with flash. The color is darker IRL.

After Reed went out of business, he made fake leather bags for Kohls, which further destroyed his brand. Then he was hired by Tiffany.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> My M bags are Michael Kors.
> I have two and I am very happy with both of them.
> The green suede I bought at the outlet in 2012, the black one I bought at the boutique in 2019. One thing I like about MK bags is that they have plenty of pockets inside.
> 
> View attachment 5609289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609290



People always give MK bags a hard time, these 2 are so beautiful in their different ways


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I have one "R" bag. It is made by Reed Krakoff. He was the designer for Coach from around the late 90s through 2010; started his own company with higher end merchandise while still at Coach, with their support. The quality was amazing but the brand didn't take off and he went out of business in 2015. When they were going out of business, everything was sold for huge discounts at Woodbury Common Outlets and they took phone orders so I ordered one. Most of the bags I liked best were too big for me. This one has amazing leather. I'm not in love with the messenger style. For a larger bag like this, I would prefer it to have a shorter hobo-type strap, but the attached strap is an integral part of the design. This picture was taken with flash. The color is darker IRL.
> 
> After Reed went out of business, he made fake leather bags for Kohls, which further destroyed his brand. Then he was hired by Tiffany.
> 
> View attachment 5609293



That leather is also yummy.


I saw the Tiffany bags, they were pretty good.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Someone asked about the olive cardis I got for this fall. Here they are, along with the boots. French- La Botte Gardiane. All secondhand, cost me about $70 total with shipping for everything. Like New. Can’t wait to wear them!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> People always give MK bags a hard time, these 2 are so beautiful in their different ways


The quality is good…I think the big logo/hardware in shiny gold is a love/hate thing for people. But he does do some great colors.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Kimbashop said:


> @Jereni your bag collection is stunning. I love your newest Celine Romy (would love to see mod shots if you are up for it). And your Cesta basket bags are gorgeous. I have been checking out that brand since you first bought one.
> 
> @BowieFan1971 I love the collection of classics you have built up. Your Hermes are such excellent choices. And I love your LC colors/
> 
> @cowgirlsboots impressive cleanups! The red bag is so stunning. I don't know what you did to the snakeskin bag but you would never guess is it had been in shoddy condition.
> 
> @dcooney4 I'm sorry you and your DH have had such a difficult experience. May he continue to tell jokes!
> 
> @Cookiefiend I always enjoy viewing your H collection. And that Gucci is gorgeous.
> 
> @DME The First Ladies exhibit is one of my Favorites at the Smithsonian!
> 
> @Katinahat such pretty and fun Kate Spades. I love KS for the classic designs, practicality, and long wear.
> 
> @baghabitz34 and @Purses & Perfumes I love your LV dome-shaped bags. The Retiro looks like an elegant Boston bag and the Ellipse has such an unusual silhouette.
> 
> @papertiger I love the sound of your AW style! I have a fondness for the same silhouettes and you have inspired me to think about these shapes.
> 
> @jblended It's nice to see you as always. I'm sorry to hear about your struggles; it must feel very disorienting.
> 
> Here are my H-L bags-not as many as my A-F bags.
> 
> 1. Givenchy Antigona Soft, Small size. One of my most used bags. This was one of the bags I brought with me on my 3 month sabbatical in the UK and it was so versatile; the sides unclip so that it becomes a very usable tote size for when you buy a few extra things while out.
> 
> View attachment 5608804
> 
> View attachment 5608805
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Goyard Zip Wallet. I found this at a local consignment store. I don't use it often but intend to use it for Autumn and Winter this year.
> View attachment 5608807
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Hermes Trim II in Chocolate Swift leather. My one and only H. I got a great deal on this during COVID, when bag prices dipped in the secondhand market. I would wear this so much more if was in black or a jewel tone color, as I don't wear brown as a neutral that often. But it is a beautiful bag--comfortable and a versatile size.
> 
> View attachment 5608809
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Kate Spade backpack. I LOVE backpacks. Adore them. I have too many and will likely sell this one. It is lovely but it is a bit small for my new computer.
> View attachment 5608810
> 
> 
> 5. Kate Spade Satchel in two-tone black and cream pebbled leather. I have always loved KS designs and this was the first bag I ever asked for as a gift. I carried this for years. I will have to take a photo of it tomorrow.


Gorgeous soft Antigona!  Whenever I see one, I am so tempted...



BowieFan1971 said:


> Someone asked about the olive cardis I got for this fall. Here they are, along with the boots. French- La Botte Gardiane. All secondhand, cost me about $70 total with shipping for everything. Like New. Can’t wait to wear them!!!
> 
> View attachment 5609301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609303


Love the olive green sweaters, and the booties are a perfect match! 

I was calling the color of my blazers "moss" green, but maybe they're olive green, because the color is very similar to the shade of the sweater in the first picture.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness TPF friends, it’s amazing what you can find on the internet. I was thinking to share my first purse passion in Radley and looked up some images and I found my favourite and long ago worn out bag, available to buy!
> 
> Here goes the R for Radley story….
> So I must have become a Radley fan in about 2002. It was the year after I escaped my horrendous relationship and just as I met DH. I fell hard for both!  I was finally living on my own in a flat I’d bought myself - new control of my money and destiny. I splashed out and bought one of the Radley picture bags. It seemed so expensive (it wasn’t). It was a small white top handle tote and so ladylike! I felt so grown up. I then bought some accessories and was later given more by DH and my sister: a pink purse, a black pouch, a pink passport cover, an umbrella and a photo frame. I still keep the frame beside my bed (usually the other way round).
> View attachment 5609173
> 
> Keep in mind I’m animal daft and my parents dog had recently had puppies.
> 
> Here is an example of a picture bag. It’s not the one I had which was simpler but gives an idea of the kind of thing. My bag didn’t have crossbody which didn’t bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609161
> 
> Then I added in a black tote picture bag too. There was something that drew me to the British brand, with its cute dog and that hint of being able to spend my money on luxury without need for justification. (My ex spent all
> my money on booze, then expected me to pay for meals out and holidays for us both. Then he gave me hell in cities all over Europe on a roller coaster of massive highs and appalling drunken lows. DH loved to see me happy and encouraged this kind of spending. A blessing in so many ways.)
> 
> A few years later DH and I were married and had our first child. I moved to using nappy bags and could only carry my little totes when I went out without the baby - rare! One day on a holiday visiting family in a UK city we were out shopping. I spotted this bag in the sales. Little did I know it would be my perfect bag for years. If carefully packed it carried my wallet, phone and keys plus nappy bags, a change of clothes, baby wipes and a couple of extra nappies. It was so practical with its fabric dog pattern quilting and leather accents. It went everywhere and it’s webbing crossbody strap was a hands free revelation. I never looked back with crossbodies. This is not my bag. I wore it to death, eventually on pool and beach holidays, and was loathed to thrown it away but it had become sticky and broken as well as worn out. But imagine my joy at finding one for sale on eBay for £25!  This is it!
> View attachment 5609162
> 
> 
> Moving on, DD2 came along very quickly and with even better packing I could get both sets of baby things into the bag. I tried a bigger quilted (same dog pattern but in leather) shoulder bag which DH bought me. It never took off as a casual day bag but became my perfect work bag, again for years. Very similar to my Baywater Tote in style but a bit smaller.
> 
> Some very lovely work friends where I worked previously clubbed together one birthday and bought me a tiny Radley tote. I was so thrilled when I opened it I squealed with joy. It’s the only one I still have as it reminds me of those friends, of good times and of people who cared about me.
> View attachment 5609172
> 
> 
> I added another couple of work bags when the quilted leather one was old and beaten up and a very simple crossbody phone bag. I just didn’t want any other brand. 100% loyalty!
> 
> Then, ten years ago I moved job and I found my tribe. Ladies who carried beautiful bags which made my beloved Radleys look tired and old and I now feel like I cheated as I lusted after another brand… but that’s another story.
> 
> I’m not much of a story teller, not like @Cordeliere, but I hope I’ve conveyed what this brand meant and did for me as my life changed.
> 
> Now…. that £25 preloved great condition bag on eBay….. The one I loved so so much for so so long…  What would you do? Leave as a fond memory or buy to try to recreate the past?


I would get it. It is very cute. It could even be used as a decoration to store things in if you didn’t want to carry it.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Oops, I think I did the unspeakable to the poor snakeskin and got lucky, it worked out. (Not expertly!)
> 
> First I brushed and hoovered the dry dirt off, then gave the whole bag several fairly wet sponge baths inside and out with Ballistol multipurse oil. This oil is antiseptic which was very much needed. It does a nice cleaning job. It solves rust, too. This was handy for freeing the zip, that was rusted shut and at least halfway cleaning the crusty hardware.
> Ballistol "feeds" the leather, but makes it darker, though plus dulls snakeskin. (I knew that before from a gone wrong experiment and from Blake Waldorf yelling at me inside my head to never ever get exotics wet.)
> To get the shine back and to enclose any dirt in any crevices I might have failed to reach I coated the whole bag inside and out with several very thin coats of Resolene. Any upwards movements of the scales was solved this way too. Just stick them back down...
> Voila... I´m no leather expert and this was all I could do to make it presentable and even usable.


You did a great job.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> M-R
> The last of my collection…
> 
> No name- my DH gave me this straw bag for Mother’s Day about 5 years ago. He nailed it!
> 
> Prada- embossed tote in orange, small dome satchel in beige. First, I bought the tote for the color and wearable shape, fell head over heels for Vitello Daino. It is every bit as nice as H Clemence. So when I saw the beige one also in VD, I tried to resist but I kept going back to look at it. I know Prada is known for Saffiano, but this leather is where it’s at!
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff- Reagan satchel in black, Love shoulder in black on black, Feed bag in cognac. I love RM for her “inspired” pieces like these. They are not exact replicas, but similar enough to try out bags like the Bal City, H Evie and Chanel Boy to either scratch the itch for under $30 or to see if I like/use it enough to buy the more expensive one. Turns out I am good with these- no designer bags required. Plus the back two are a surprisingly chewy and thick pebbled leather…yum!
> 
> View attachment 5609223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609225


I like them all but the orange Prada is talking to me. Lol


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> The quality is good…I think the big logo/hardware in shiny gold is a love/hate thing for people. But he does do some great colors.


I hate large logos and signature fabric. I'm very selective about the MK styles I get. The suede bag had a removable MK charm I took off and sold, and the black one just has the logo on the hardware. I avoid Prada and YSL because of the giant logos.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> M-R
> The last of my collection…
> 
> No name- my DH gave me this straw bag for Mother’s Day about 5 years ago. He nailed it!
> 
> Prada- embossed tote in orange, small dome satchel in beige. First, I bought the tote for the color and wearable shape, fell head over heels for Vitello Daino. It is every bit as nice as H Clemence. So when I saw the beige one also in VD, I tried to resist but I kept going back to look at it. I know Prada is known for Saffiano, but this leather is where it’s at!
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff- Reagan satchel in black, Love shoulder in black on black, Feed bag in cognac. I love RM for her “inspired” pieces like these. They are not exact replicas, but similar enough to try out bags like the Bal City, H Evie and Chanel Boy to either scratch the itch for under $30 or to see if I like/use it enough to buy the more expensive one. Turns out I am good with these- no designer bags required. Plus the back two are a surprisingly chewy and thick pebbled leather…yum!
> 
> View attachment 5609223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609225


The RM bags are really cool.   Smart choices.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> *R*
> for *Roberta di Camerino*
> 
> Unfortunately I don´t have a Bagonghi... my RdC bags are more on the humble side:
> 
> View attachment 5609249
> 
> 60ies frame bag
> 
> View attachment 5609251
> 
> lovely velvety shopping tote from the 70ies, I think
> View attachment 5609252
> 
> 
> 
> *And a dupe...
> 
> View attachment 5609250
> 
> 
> ...and a tiny bag charm I made out of an awful modern- the company name was sold, is back in production with classic styles, but they are not made from leather- wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5609253
> *


You have so many cool vintage bags .


----------



## Cordeliere

whateve said:


> My M bags are Michael Kors.
> I have two and I am very happy with both of them.
> The green suede I bought at the outlet in 2012, the black one I bought at the boutique in 2019. One thing I like about MK bags is that they have plenty of pockets inside.
> 
> View attachment 5609289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609290


The colors of the second one make me smile.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> M-R
> The last of my collection…
> 
> No name- my DH gave me this straw bag for Mother’s Day about 5 years ago. He nailed it!
> 
> Prada- embossed tote in orange, small dome satchel in beige. First, I bought the tote for the color and wearable shape, fell head over heels for Vitello Daino. It is every bit as nice as H Clemence. So when I saw the beige one also in VD, I tried to resist but I kept going back to look at it. I know Prada is known for Saffiano, but this leather is where it’s at!
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff- Reagan satchel in black, Love shoulder in black on black, Feed bag in cognac. I love RM for her “inspired” pieces like these. They are not exact replicas, but similar enough to try out bags like the Bal City, H Evie and Chanel Boy to either scratch the itch for under $30 or to see if I like/use it enough to buy the more expensive one. Turns out I am good with these- no designer bags required. Plus the back two are a surprisingly chewy and thick pebbled leather…yum!
> 
> View attachment 5609223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609225


I've been tempted by the RM that looks like an Evie but I've never seen one IRL. They sell pretty cheaply on ebay.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I've been tempted by the RM that looks like an Evie but I've never seen one IRL. They sell pretty cheaply on ebay.


I really like it! More useful/practical  than I thought. Get one in the thick unlined leather…it is surprisingly nice. The original strap is matching leather, but I personally think replacement ones look better.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> My M bags are Michael Kors.
> I have two and I am very happy with both of them.
> The green suede I bought at the outlet in 2012, the black one I bought at the boutique in 2019. One thing I like about MK bags is that they have plenty of pockets inside.
> 
> View attachment 5609289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609290


I like both of these . I love that one with the neon edges.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> The quality is good…I think the big logo/hardware in shiny gold is a love/hate thing for people. But he does do some great colors.


I totally agree about the colors. I actually left MK due to not being happy with the quality, so good to hear a different opinion.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

First are the Mz Wallace bags. They are very light weight and have lots of organization.


----------



## dcooney4

Forgot the one I am using today.


----------



## dcooney4

Then Marc Jacobs , Madewell, and Mulberry.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> Then Marc Jacobs , Madewell, and Mulberry.
> 
> View attachment 5609560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609564


That Bayswater is such a pretty color!


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> That Bayswater is such a pretty color!


+1


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> +1


Thank you both!


----------



## dcooney4

I forgot my Portland Leather Goods bags and my Meanwhile Back on the Farm Graphite Camo bag.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> Someone asked about the olive cardis I got for this fall. Here they are, along with the boots. French- La Botte Gardiane. All secondhand, cost me about $70 total with shipping for everything. Like New. Can’t wait to wear them!!!
> 
> View attachment 5609301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609303


Really like the bottom sweater.  You got a great deal.  Where did you find them?


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> I forgot my Portland Leather Goods bags and my Meanwhile Back on the Farm Graphite Camo bag.
> 
> View attachment 5609701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609703
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609704
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609705
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609707


Love the orange one, and that strap is perfect!


----------



## Cookiefiend

MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch


Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cordeliere said:


> Really like the bottom sweater.  You get a great deal.  Where did you find them?


Poshmark. Both Banana Republic, long one was $9, button up was $12. Boots were $35.


----------



## baghabitz34

@dcooney4 love the Bayswater! Is the color oxblood?


----------



## Cordeliere

Cookiefiend said:


> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch
> View attachment 5609776
> 
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5609777


How do you like your Nancy Gonzalez tote.  I have eyed the same one in purple.   The charms are really cute.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Love the orange one, and that strap is perfect!


Thank you! I added the SoRetro strap.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> @dcooney4 love the Bayswater! Is the color oxblood?


Yes it is Oxblood!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch
> View attachment 5609776
> 
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5609777


Love them both! The Nancy Gonzalez  one is really fabulous!


----------



## dcooney4

Cordeliere said:


> How do you like your Nancy Gonzalez tote.  I have eyed the same one in purple.   The charms are really cute.


That sounds very pretty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Cordeliere said:


> How do you like your Nancy Gonzalez tote.  I have eyed the same one in purple.   The charms are really cute.


I like it quite a bit, enough so that I sold my MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in black! 
the charms are indeed cute, and fun. 
It is on the ‘small’ side - I could fit more into the Sutton because it is fabric - but it fits every I need it to. When I bought it (Jan 2020), I was so thrilled with it that I posted it on this thread - who knew what that year was going to hold for us? I am still thrilled with it! 
AND - because I know you’re tall too - the crossbody strap is long enough - but it doesn’t adjust at all so if you carry it on your shoulder it might be too long. It doesn’t bother me though… it so rare to find anything long, that I sorta relish the length! 


dcooney4 said:


> Love them both! The Nancy Gonzalez  one is really fabulous!


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## baghabitz34

jblended said:


> This sounds like such a chic look! I'd love to see a pic.
> Also, your tearose bag looks like it's barely worn! I always wondered how they hold up over time, so it's great to see they wear like iron.





My apologies, the lighting has been terrible this week since it’s been so grey/overcast. But the top is a hooded sweater - love hooded sweaters! At 5’7” the skirt hits me at mid-calf. I like it can be dressed up for work with some boots or dressed down with some sneakers & a more casual bag.
My tea rose bags don’t get a ton of use. But my plain Rogues, in the same leather, have worn really well.


My plain black Rogue is my most used & it shows hardly any wear, just some chipping of the coated hardware.


----------



## jblended

*@baghabitz34 *​Thank you very much for posting so quickly! I love that shade of olive green and that skirt sounds like the perfect length. You're absolutely right, the set is perfect dressed up or down. 
I adore the Rogues and am happy they wear like iron. I couldn't get one because the weight was just too much for me, but I love the suede lining and the internal structure. Love your style.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> I like them all but the orange Prada is talking to me. Lol


Me too, and I don’t usually like orange bags!


----------



## baghabitz34

jblended said:


> *@baghabitz34 *​Thank you very much for posting so quickly! I love that shade of olive green and that skirt sounds like the perfect length. You're absolutely right, the set is perfect dressed up or down.
> I adore the Rogues and am happy they wear like iron. I couldn't get one because the weight was just too much for me, but I love the suede lining and the internal structure. Love your style.


Thanks


----------



## Katinahat

Hi everyone, I’m having trouble keeping up! It’s been crazy busy at work and my phone seems to be regularly struggling to load all your posts with the wonder eye/arm candy even when I have good reception which is slowing me up. 



880 said:


> Do whatever will make you happy! I love your story! Hugs


Thanks! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> BUY IT!!!!!!!!
> 
> And they are so cute!


So tempted! 


Cordeliere said:


> I love the pictures and the stories.   I think the first pic is very cool.   The dogs on the other bags look like a breed we Americans call Scottish terriers.   Is that what they are?   How meaningful that your friends chipped in to get you a bag you loved.  Thanks for sharing.   Things are so much more interesting in context.


Yes, Scottish Terriors are black and West Higland Terriers are white. I had lovely friends. 


papertiger said:


> Thanks for your Radley stories.
> 
> I _also_ used to have a Radley bag (pink and brown scottie dog)  as well as a Billy bag (all black with a Poodle)
> 
> The Radley was already pre-loved and the Billy Bag new. The Radley indestructible, the Billy bag broke after 2 wears and the shop wouldn't take it back. I think I passed on the Radley - life after life.


Oh, great you had one too. Some of my radleys are passed on now. The ones that died were carried constantly for years and owed me nothing. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you for the lovely storytelling! I feel your passion and happiness!
> Personally I´d buy the 25 GBP bag. Not to recreate the past, but as a token for happy memories. Something to simply own, stroke from time to time and smile. But that´s me, a sentimental hoarder.


Nothing wrong with that!  


dcooney4 said:


> I would get it. It is very cute. It could even be used as a decoration to store things in if you didn’t want to carry it.


Good suggestion!

So I went back to look more carefully and checked the measurements. It made me realise it’s a small version of the same bag. Mine was much bigger. This is very similar in size to my KS nylon totes so I’m not so sure now. It’s identical but not identical if you know what I mean.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5610133
> 
> My apologies, the lighting has been terrible this week since it’s been so grey/overcast. But the top is a hooded sweater - love hooded sweaters! At 5’7” the skirt hits me at mid-calf. I like it can be dressed up for work with some boots or dressed down with some sneakers & a more casual bag.
> My tea rose bags don’t get a ton of use. But my plain Rogues, in the same leather, have worn really well.
> View attachment 5610136
> 
> My plain black Rogue is my most used & it shows hardly any wear, just some chipping of the coated hardware.


Love this outfit!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Need help, cuz I know you ladies look all over the place. I loved this bag but did not get it and am now wishing I had. It comes in 2 sizes, and I would be happy with both but love the circle detail on the bigger one. It is the Hermes Camail tote in grey felt/tan leather. It speaks to me and has stuck in my mind months later. If you see one, please give me a heads up. I don’t want to miss out again! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> M-R
> The last of my collection…
> 
> No name- my DH gave me this straw bag for Mother’s Day about 5 years ago. He nailed it!
> 
> Prada- embossed tote in orange, small dome satchel in beige. First, I bought the tote for the color and wearable shape, fell head over heels for Vitello Daino. It is every bit as nice as H Clemence. So when I saw the beige one also in VD, I tried to resist but I kept going back to look at it. I know Prada is known for Saffiano, but this leather is where it’s at!
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff- Reagan satchel in black, Love shoulder in black on black, Feed bag in cognac. I love RM for her “inspired” pieces like these. They are not exact replicas, but similar enough to try out bags like the Bal City, H Evie and Chanel Boy to either scratch the itch for under $30 or to see if I like/use it enough to buy the more expensive one. Turns out I am good with these- no designer bags required. Plus the back two are a surprisingly chewy and thick pebbled leather…yum!
> 
> View attachment 5609223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609225


All gorgeous as ever. I love the straw and the Prada in orange! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> *M*
> for *Manadrina Duck*
> 
> Here are my 3 bags from a brand that´s as good as forgotten nowadays, but was very desirable in the 90ies. I used to dream and drool, but they were expensive. There was a Mandarina Duck store in Palma de Mallorca where I spent as as much time admiring the window display as I did a few shops further at Charles Jourdan.
> 
> Many years later- and meanwhile very affordable on the preloved market: I´m talking 25€-ish- I finally bought a medium Hera bag and the cute little Hera clutch.
> 
> The Hera model used to be the equivalent of the power suit.
> 
> I don´t know the model name of the hobo bag. This I only bought, because I needed a cheap, practical bag for travel. It´s nice leather... and its strap has been useful on many other bags.
> 
> View attachment 5609245
> View attachment 5609246


I’ve not heard of this before but so cool! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> *R*
> for *Roberta di Camerino*
> 
> Unfortunately I don´t have a Bagonghi... my RdC bags are more on the humble side:
> 
> View attachment 5609249
> 
> 60ies frame bag
> 
> View attachment 5609251
> 
> lovely velvety shopping tote from the 70ies, I think
> View attachment 5609252
> 
> 
> 
> *And a dupe...
> 
> View attachment 5609250
> 
> 
> ...and a tiny bag charm I made out of an awful modern- the company name was sold, is back in production with classic styles, but they are not made from leather- wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5609253
> *


Or this! I love your collection. 


Cordeliere said:


> @papertiger and @Vintage Leather both know a lot more about the history of Hermes bags.
> 
> Here is a link to the history of the house of Hermes.  I would summarize its history as they made equestrian gear and switched to luxury goods. Princess Grace Kelly of Monaco popularized the Kelly (named after her) and gave the brand a glamorous aura.   This link will tell you way more than you want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès 101: History of the Legendary House - The Vault
> 
> 
> Designer 101, Vault 101 - Hermès 101: History Of The Legendary House - Hermès is a fashion house that has its roots firmly planted in a rich tradition of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link that shows pictures of various styles over the years.  Sadly some of the links to pictures on websites no longer work, but there are still a lot of pics.  I would recommend this link as opposed to the one above, as pictures are better than words when it comes to bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Style Bags... PICS ONLY!!!
> 
> 
> Please post photos of your Vintage style bags here, and include the size, color, leather, and hardware for us to reference (ie. 35cm Blue Jean Togo, PH)! These are the bags that are no longer produced- treasures in their own right!  This is a picture only thread.... NO CHATTER! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go the vintage route of collecting because I wanted to experience Hermes quality and leathers without paying the prices of current styles.   Plus I was infatuated with the old Hollywood vibe  or the Parisian chic thing.  Compared to current Hermes models, vintage is cheap.  Compared to a lot of other brands, Hermes vintage is more expensive than their new models.  Prices for vintage have gone up a lot in the last few years--up 30% or more. It no longer feels as affordable to me.  One fun thing about shopping vintage is that the pricing is all over the board.   One seller will have an insane price, and another will have the same or similar item pleasantly underpriced.  You really have to have shopped a lot to know what the going rate is.   It is fun to get a good piece at a deal price.
> 
> I used to think that no bag could be that much better than a $100 from Marshalls.  And I used to think that Hermes quality could not be that much better than other brands.  Awareness of what quality meant soaked into me gradually and I really got the point of Hermes quality.  It is the leather and hardware and the precision of everything.  It is something you experience holding and looking at the bag.
> 
> I would say there is vintage and deep vintage.  This is just MHO.  I would call anything from the 40s through the 60s to be deep vintage, mid 70s through 90s as vintage.  I don't know what to call bags 2000 through last year.    Probably used or new.  I was never fussy about age, just quality.  I found the deep vintage was less user friendly in clasps so I tended toward the mid years.
> 
> Hermes will spa or repair bags for a price.  If the bag is in really, really bad shape, it usually does not look good, to my eye, to have one new part that doesn't match.  On the other hand, the artisans do an amazing job of making box leather look like new and they can make amazing replacement parts that match really well.  It all depends on the piece and what you are going for.  I always tried to get items that did not need work.
> 
> One of the things that was great for me in building my collection was that the items that interested me often sat there for sale on ebay for months and years.   I had online crushes on bags that went on for a long time.  Sometimes prices dropped while I was romanticing the bag.  Sometimes I fell out of love and moved on.  I was always ticked off if someone bought a bag I was pondering.    In the Hermes world, there is an aura of scarcity.   If you can get something, get it.   Vintage is mostly not that way compared to new stuff.   You can end up having something snatched out from under your nose and you can end up waiting a long time for a particular item to come around again.
> 
> I used to think that the people who make fake Hermes and sell it for real would not bother with vintage styles because there would be so little demand for them.   I was wrong.  I have seen them on the fakers websites.
> 
> I have talked more about what it is like to collect vintage bags than about the bags themselves.  There is such variety.   It would sort of be like trying to educate someone about dogs.  You can cover the basics in 3 or 4 sentences and then there is an unwieldily amount of information.   Becoming educated about Hermes is part of the deal.  It is actually fun trying to figure out what is the right thing for you.  If you go to the Hermes forum you will find TONS of reference threads. This wide range of options means there is is an exception to every one of the generalities I have expressed in this discussion, so there may be a lot of "yes buts" and they will all be deserved.
> 
> I would not recommend anyone to get interested in Hermes because it is described as "the slippery orange slope."   There is no such thing as just one.


This is so helpful to those of us who know nothing about the brand. 


whateve said:


> My M bags are Michael Kors.
> I have two and I am very happy with both of them.
> The green suede I bought at the outlet in 2012, the black one I bought at the boutique in 2019. One thing I like about MK bags is that they have plenty of pockets inside.
> 
> View attachment 5609289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609290


I love the black with the bright coloured piping! It’s wonderful! 


whateve said:


> I have one "R" bag. It is made by Reed Krakoff. He was the designer for Coach from around the late 90s through 2010; started his own company with higher end merchandise while still at Coach, with their support. The quality was amazing but the brand didn't take off and he went out of business in 2015. When they were going out of business, everything was sold for huge discounts at Woodbury Common Outlets and they took phone orders so I ordered one. Most of the bags I liked best were too big for me. This one has amazing leather. I'm not in love with the messenger style. For a larger bag like this, I would prefer it to have a shorter hobo-type strap, but the attached strap is an integral part of the design. This picture was taken with flash. The color is darker IRL.
> 
> After Reed went out of business, he made fake leather bags for Kohls, which further destroyed his brand. Then he was hired by Tiffany.
> 
> View attachment 5609293


R for RED! This was also very informative. I’m learning loads about bags today! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Someone asked about the olive cardis I got for this fall. Here they are, along with the boots. French- La Botte Gardiane. All secondhand, cost me about $70 total with shipping for everything. Like New. Can’t wait to wear them!!!
> 
> View attachment 5609301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609303


Stunning! Love these long cardigans - they don’t always love me. Great neutral colour! 


dcooney4 said:


> First are the Mz Wallace bags. They are very light weight and have lots of organization.
> 
> View attachment 5609551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609557


Exceptionally useful looking bags but very stylish too. Thanks for sharing. 


dcooney4 said:


> Forgot the one I am using today.
> 
> View attachment 5609558


And these! 


dcooney4 said:


> Then Marc Jacobs , Madewell, and Mulberry.
> 
> View attachment 5609560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609564


Love the Oxblood Mulberry!


dcooney4 said:


> I forgot my Portland Leather Goods bags and my Meanwhile Back on the Farm Graphite Camo bag.
> 
> View attachment 5609701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609703
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609704
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609705
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609707


It’s the day of beautiful orange bags today! 


Cookiefiend said:


> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch
> View attachment 5609776
> 
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5609777


Love the PINK! 


baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5610133
> 
> My apologies, the lighting has been terrible this week since it’s been so grey/overcast. But the top is a hooded sweater - love hooded sweaters! At 5’7” the skirt hits me at mid-calf. I like it can be dressed up for work with some boots or dressed down with some sneakers & a more casual bag.
> My tea rose bags don’t get a ton of use. But my plain Rogues, in the same leather, have worn really well.
> View attachment 5610136
> 
> My plain black Rogue is my most used & it shows hardly any wear, just some chipping of the coated hardware.


What great bags and good the Rogue is wearing so well!


----------



## Katinahat

M for Mulberry. A girl can dream…

No one in my close family spends much money on themselves. I was brought up to make do and mend - only I can’t sew. Two left thumbs. Sorry @cowgirlsboots. DH was a revelation. Suddenly I was with a man who treated me with respect and spent money on nice things for us *both*.

We’d moved house into our current home and, having thought we’d be struggling for a while, we’d both instantly got promotions. My babies were in school. I’d moved jobs and  was working in a place where I finally felt like people understood and respected me. One carried the most incredible handbags. I was in love with her Oxblood Bayswater and Black Alexa. They talked fashion all the time (in between working hard) and dressed so elegantly. My confidence was on the floor after years of my ex and my previous difficult boss but slowly I felt good about myself, stopped jumping at shadows and experimented more with fashion. My lovely Radleys suddenly were just not quite cutting it for me. I lusted, researched & dreamed  - of Mulberry. I just couldn’t conceive of spending that much on a bag!

Then one day, DH was flying back through Heathrow after a business trip. He asked me if I wanted anything from duty free. Normally I asked for face cream or perfume! I joked, “A Mulberry bag”. DH said I was very cheeky but said he needed more clues. I couldn’t decide Alexa or Baywater but suggested a Bays in grey. Neutral but different than my colleagues who had Oxblood, Black and Oak between them. Then I held my breath. Not daring to believe such a thing would be mine.

And this arrived! All wrapped up in its own special bag with ribbons. 


I’d found my tribe, felt like I was who I wanted to be and DH made all my dreams come true.

That was 2015 and Mulberry one - more tomorrow…


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> M for Mulberry. A girl can dream…
> 
> No one in my close family spends much money on themselves. I was brought up to make do and mend - only I can’t sew. Two left thumbs. Sorry @cowgirlsboots. DH was a revelation. Suddenly I was with a man who treated me with respect and spent money on nice things for us *both*.
> 
> We’d moved house into our current home and, having thought we’d be struggling for a while, we’d both instantly got promotions. My babies were in school. I’d moved jobs and  was working in a place where I finally felt like people understood and respected me. One carried the most incredible handbags. I was in love with her Oxblood Bayswater and Black Alexa. They talked fashion all the time (in between working hard) and dressed so elegantly. My confidence was on the floor after years of my ex and my previous difficult boss but slowly I felt good about myself, stopped jumping at shadows and experimented more with fashion. My lovely Radleys suddenly were just not quite cutting it for me. I lusted, researched & dreamed  - of Mulberry. I just couldn’t conceive of spending that much on a bag!
> 
> Then one day, DH was flying back through Heathrow after a business trip. He asked me if I wanted anything from duty free. Normally I asked for face cream or perfume! I joked, “A Mulberry bag”. DH said I was very cheeky but said he needed more clues. I couldn’t decide Alexa or Baywater but suggested a Bays in grey. Neutral but different than my colleagues who had Oxblood, Black and Oak between them. Then I held my breath. Not daring to believe such a thing would be mine.
> 
> And this arrived! All wrapped up in its own special bag with ribbons.
> View attachment 5610490
> 
> I’d found my tribe, felt like I was who I wanted to be and DH made all my dreams come true.
> 
> That was 2015 and Mulberry one - more tomorrow…


What a beautiful story and bag! I’m so happy for you!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> M for Mulberry. A girl can dream…
> 
> No one in my close family spends much money on themselves. I was brought up to make do and mend - only I can’t sew. Two left thumbs. Sorry @cowgirlsboots. DH was a revelation. Suddenly I was with a man who treated me with respect and spent money on nice things for us *both*.
> 
> We’d moved house into our current home and, having thought we’d be struggling for a while, we’d both instantly got promotions. My babies were in school. I’d moved jobs and  was working in a place where I finally felt like people understood and respected me. One carried the most incredible handbags. I was in love with her Oxblood Bayswater and Black Alexa. They talked fashion all the time (in between working hard) and dressed so elegantly. My confidence was on the floor after years of my ex and my previous difficult boss but slowly I felt good about myself, stopped jumping at shadows and experimented more with fashion. My lovely Radleys suddenly were just not quite cutting it for me. I lusted, researched & dreamed  - of Mulberry. I just couldn’t conceive of spending that much on a bag!
> 
> Then one day, DH was flying back through Heathrow after a business trip. He asked me if I wanted anything from duty free. Normally I asked for face cream or perfume! I joked, “A Mulberry bag”. DH said I was very cheeky but said he needed more clues. I couldn’t decide Alexa or Baywater but suggested a Bays in grey. Neutral but different than my colleagues who had Oxblood, Black and Oak between them. Then I held my breath. Not daring to believe such a thing would be mine.
> 
> And this arrived! All wrapped up in its own special bag with ribbons.
> View attachment 5610490
> 
> I’d found my tribe, felt like I was who I wanted to be and DH made all my dreams come true.
> 
> That was 2015 and Mulberry one - more tomorrow…


What an awesome hubby! Great bag too.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love this outfit!!!!!


Thanks! Now if it could just cool off so I can wear it…


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

My MK bags:



Don’t recall the name. I bought them both from the outlet in 2019. I like them for work since there is minimal branding. They’ve both held up really well.


I like to use these pouches as either catchalls in bigger bags or as grab & gos. They have card slots, a slip pocket & can hold a phone, cash, cards & a lip balm.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Need help, cuz I know you ladies look all over the place. I loved this bag but did not get it and am now wishing I had. It comes in 2 sizes, and I would be happy with both but love the circle detail on the bigger one. It is the Hermes Camail tote in grey felt/tan leather. It speaks to me and has stuck in my mind months later. If you see one, please give me a heads up. I don’t want to miss out again! Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5610233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610234


Interesting bags…I’ll let you know if I see one.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> M for Mulberry. A girl can dream…
> 
> No one in my close family spends much money on themselves. I was brought up to make do and mend - only I can’t sew. Two left thumbs. Sorry @cowgirlsboots. DH was a revelation. Suddenly I was with a man who treated me with respect and spent money on nice things for us *both*.
> 
> We’d moved house into our current home and, having thought we’d be struggling for a while, we’d both instantly got promotions. My babies were in school. I’d moved jobs and  was working in a place where I finally felt like people understood and respected me. One carried the most incredible handbags. I was in love with her Oxblood Bayswater and Black Alexa. They talked fashion all the time (in between working hard) and dressed so elegantly. My confidence was on the floor after years of my ex and my previous difficult boss but slowly I felt good about myself, stopped jumping at shadows and experimented more with fashion. My lovely Radleys suddenly were just not quite cutting it for me. I lusted, researched & dreamed  - of Mulberry. I just couldn’t conceive of spending that much on a bag!
> 
> Then one day, DH was flying back through Heathrow after a business trip. He asked me if I wanted anything from duty free. Normally I asked for face cream or perfume! I joked, “A Mulberry bag”. DH said I was very cheeky but said he needed more clues. I couldn’t decide Alexa or Baywater but suggested a Bays in grey. Neutral but different than my colleagues who had Oxblood, Black and Oak between them. Then I held my breath. Not daring to believe such a thing would be mine.
> 
> And this arrived! All wrapped up in its own special bag with ribbons.
> View attachment 5610490
> 
> I’d found my tribe, felt like I was who I wanted to be and DH made all my dreams come true.
> 
> That was 2015 and Mulberry one - more tomorrow…


Beautiful bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> @papertiger and @Vintage Leather both know a lot more about the history of Hermes bags.
> 
> Here is a link to the history of the house of Hermes.  I would summarize its history as they made equestrian gear and switched to luxury goods. Princess Grace Kelly of Monaco popularized the Kelly (named after her) and gave the brand a glamorous aura.   This link will tell you way more than you want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermès 101: History of the Legendary House - The Vault
> 
> 
> Designer 101, Vault 101 - Hermès 101: History Of The Legendary House - Hermès is a fashion house that has its roots firmly planted in a rich tradition of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link that shows pictures of various styles over the years.  Sadly some of the links to pictures on websites no longer work, but there are still a lot of pics.  I would recommend this link as opposed to the one above, as pictures are better than words when it comes to bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Style Bags... PICS ONLY!!!
> 
> 
> Please post photos of your Vintage style bags here, and include the size, color, leather, and hardware for us to reference (ie. 35cm Blue Jean Togo, PH)! These are the bags that are no longer produced- treasures in their own right!  This is a picture only thread.... NO CHATTER! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to go the vintage route of collecting because I wanted to experience Hermes quality and leathers without paying the prices of current styles.   Plus I was infatuated with the old Hollywood vibe  or the Parisian chic thing.  Compared to current Hermes models, vintage is cheap.  Compared to a lot of other brands, Hermes vintage is more expensive than their new models.  Prices for vintage have gone up a lot in the last few years--up 30% or more. It no longer feels as affordable to me.  One fun thing about shopping vintage is that the pricing is all over the board.   One seller will have an insane price, and another will have the same or similar item pleasantly underpriced.  You really have to have shopped a lot to know what the going rate is.   It is fun to get a good piece at a deal price.
> 
> I used to think that no bag could be that much better than a $100 from Marshalls.  And I used to think that Hermes quality could not be that much better than other brands.  Awareness of what quality meant soaked into me gradually and I really got the point of Hermes quality.  It is the leather and hardware and the precision of everything.  It is something you experience holding and looking at the bag.
> 
> I would say there is vintage and deep vintage.  This is just MHO.  I would call anything from the 40s through the 60s to be deep vintage, mid 70s through 90s as vintage.  I don't know what to call bags 2000 through last year.    Probably used or new.  I was never fussy about age, just quality.  I found the deep vintage was less user friendly in clasps so I tended toward the mid years.
> 
> Hermes will spa or repair bags for a price.  If the bag is in really, really bad shape, it usually does not look good, to my eye, to have one new part that doesn't match.  On the other hand, the artisans do an amazing job of making box leather look like new and they can make amazing replacement parts that match really well.  It all depends on the piece and what you are going for.  I always tried to get items that did not need work.
> 
> One of the things that was great for me in building my collection was that the items that interested me often sat there for sale on ebay for months and years.   I had online crushes on bags that went on for a long time.  Sometimes prices dropped while I was romanticing the bag.  Sometimes I fell out of love and moved on.  I was always ticked off if someone bought a bag I was pondering.    In the Hermes world, there is an aura of scarcity.   If you can get something, get it.   Vintage is mostly not that way compared to new stuff.   You can end up having something snatched out from under your nose and you can end up waiting a long time for a particular item to come around again.
> 
> I used to think that the people who make fake Hermes and sell it for real would not bother with vintage styles because there would be so little demand for them.   I was wrong.  I have seen them on the fakers websites.
> 
> I have talked more about what it is like to collect vintage bags than about the bags themselves.  There is such variety.   It would sort of be like trying to educate someone about dogs.  You can cover the basics in 3 or 4 sentences and then there is an unwieldily amount of information.   Becoming educated about Hermes is part of the deal.  It is actually fun trying to figure out what is the right thing for you.  If you go to the Hermes forum you will find TONS of reference threads. This wide range of options means there is is an exception to every one of the generalities I have expressed in this discussion, so there may be a lot of "yes buts" and they will all be deserved.
> 
> I would not recommend anyone to get interested in Hermes because it is described as "the slippery orange slope."   There is no such thing as just one.


Thank you so much for the great post!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I've thought about it but I think I am too lazy to travel to a club and too ashamed to wear my suit in public. DH keeps telling me to bring my swimsuit when we travel so I can swim in the hotel pools. He doesn't understand how uncomfortable it makes me. I've done it a few times but even when no one is around, I don't really like it.
> 
> I also know I need to do some weight bearing exercise to prevent osteoporosis. I've got some exercise toys like a bouncy ball, stationary bike, and hula hoop.


Here´s a big hug from me! I fully understand how uncomfortable you feel in a bathing suit in public! I am the same...  Where it isn´t forbidden wearing a t-shirt over the swimsuit really helps.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> You did a great job.


Thank you so much!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> MZ Wallace Micro Sutton in Punch
> View attachment 5609776
> 
> Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote
> View attachment 5609777


...the feather charm... swoon! The whole bag.... swoon!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Poshmark. Both Banana Republic, long one was $9, button up was $12. Boots were $35.


Please don´t tempt me with your great bargains! I need to shop my wandering wardrobe, not the internet. (Should stick notes all around the house and especially on the computer screen!) 
Last night I looked at ankle boots for hours....   nooooooooo! It will only take a house search to have several new pairs at hand!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> M for Mulberry. A girl can dream…
> 
> No one in my close family spends much money on themselves. I was brought up to make do and mend - only I can’t sew. Two left thumbs. Sorry @cowgirlsboots. DH was a revelation. Suddenly I was with a man who treated me with respect and spent money on nice things for us *both*.
> 
> We’d moved house into our current home and, having thought we’d be struggling for a while, we’d both instantly got promotions. My babies were in school. I’d moved jobs and  was working in a place where I finally felt like people understood and respected me. One carried the most incredible handbags. I was in love with her Oxblood Bayswater and Black Alexa. They talked fashion all the time (in between working hard) and dressed so elegantly. My confidence was on the floor after years of my ex and my previous difficult boss but slowly I felt good about myself, stopped jumping at shadows and experimented more with fashion. My lovely Radleys suddenly were just not quite cutting it for me. I lusted, researched & dreamed  - of Mulberry. I just couldn’t conceive of spending that much on a bag!
> 
> Then one day, DH was flying back through Heathrow after a business trip. He asked me if I wanted anything from duty free. Normally I asked for face cream or perfume! I joked, “A Mulberry bag”. DH said I was very cheeky but said he needed more clues. I couldn’t decide Alexa or Baywater but suggested a Bays in grey. Neutral but different than my colleagues who had Oxblood, Black and Oak between them. Then I held my breath. Not daring to believe such a thing would be mine.
> 
> And this arrived! All wrapped up in its own special bag with ribbons.
> View attachment 5610490
> 
> I’d found my tribe, felt like I was who I wanted to be and DH made all my dreams come true.
> 
> That was 2015 and Mulberry one - more tomorrow…


What a wonderful story and wonderful DH. Bless him xxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> My MK bags:
> View attachment 5610578
> View attachment 5610579
> 
> Don’t recall the name. I bought them both from the outlet in 2019. I like them for work since there is minimal branding. They’ve both held up really well.
> View attachment 5610585
> 
> I like to use these pouches as either catchalls in bigger bags or as grab & gos. They have card slots, a slip pocket & can hold a phone, cash, cards & a lip balm.


The pouches are really sweet!


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> M for Mulberry. A girl can dream…
> 
> No one in my close family spends much money on themselves. I was brought up to make do and mend - only I can’t sew. Two left thumbs. Sorry @cowgirlsboots. DH was a revelation. Suddenly I was with a man who treated me with respect and spent money on nice things for us *both*.
> 
> We’d moved house into our current home and, having thought we’d be struggling for a while, we’d both instantly got promotions. My babies were in school. I’d moved jobs and  was working in a place where I finally felt like people understood and respected me. One carried the most incredible handbags. I was in love with her Oxblood Bayswater and Black Alexa. They talked fashion all the time (in between working hard) and dressed so elegantly. My confidence was on the floor after years of my ex and my previous difficult boss but slowly I felt good about myself, stopped jumping at shadows and experimented more with fashion. My lovely Radleys suddenly were just not quite cutting it for me. I lusted, researched & dreamed  - of Mulberry. I just couldn’t conceive of spending that much on a bag!
> 
> Then one day, DH was flying back through Heathrow after a business trip. He asked me if I wanted anything from duty free. Normally I asked for face cream or perfume! I joked, “A Mulberry bag”. DH said I was very cheeky but said he needed more clues. I couldn’t decide Alexa or Baywater but suggested a Bays in grey. Neutral but different than my colleagues who had Oxblood, Black and Oak between them. Then I held my breath. Not daring to believe such a thing would be mine.
> 
> And this arrived! All wrapped up in its own special bag with ribbons.
> View attachment 5610490
> 
> I’d found my tribe, felt like I was who I wanted to be and DH made all my dreams come true.
> 
> That was 2015 and Mulberry one - more tomorrow…


You are doubly lucky.  You are lucky to have had 2 coworkers who were into fashion.  I wish I had that.  You are really lucky to have your husband.  What a sweetheart!   Glad to hear you have come so far.


----------



## Kimbashop

Lovely bag and story. I can relate to growing up with very little and not thinking that I could ever have a designer bag. Your DH sounds like a winner.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Lovely bag and story. I can relate to growing up with very little and not thinking that I could ever have a designer bag. Your DH sounds like a winner.



Same. Growing up I could never have imagined I would even own one designer bag, much less the collection I have now.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Same. Growing up I could never have imagined I would even own one designer bag, much less the collection I have now.


Me too!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> My MK bags:
> View attachment 5610578
> View attachment 5610579
> 
> Don’t recall the name. I bought them both from the outlet in 2019. I like them for work since there is minimal branding. They’ve both held up really well.
> View attachment 5610585
> 
> I like to use these pouches as either catchalls in bigger bags or as grab & gos. They have card slots, a slip pocket & can hold a phone, cash, cards & a lip balm.


These are adorable.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

Doing some catching up…

@Purses & Perfumes it’s definitely not too early to scheme about fall outfits! I will prob be doing the same this week.

@msd_bags how exciting that you are going to London! Good luck picking out your travel wardrobe!

@BowieFan1971 thanks for the bag love! The Chanel is actually more of a petroleum green as opposed to teal - I never can get the color to photograph accurately. And yes, the Fendi quality is lovely. 

@Cordeliere what an amazing Hermes collection you have!!!

@baghabitz34 love those new ponchos! I bought a slightly different poncho from Nordstrom last winter and have really loved it. 

@Kimbashop thank you for the kind words! I’ll try to take a mod shot with the Celine Romy here soon. 

@Katinahat thanks for sharing your Radleys and story about them! I’d never heard of this brand but the bags are cute and super interesting!

Re: losing weight - I am also back on that horse but haven’t weighed myself yet. It’s been about two weeks of regular workouts and now I’m starting to improve the eating as well. I’m going to wait til it’s a month of regular workouts before I weigh myself. Mostly am just interested in fitting better into my clothes.

Re: fall wardrobe, my big goal for this season is a perfect black wool trench. Most likely Burberry like others have discussed. It’s a good tip that I should watch out for the shoulder fit.


----------



## Jereni

And a few more…

@BowieFan1971 love the RM bags especially. I never realized that the one bag was a subtle dupe of the Bal City, but now I see it. 

@Cordeliere thanks for sharing some info about vintage Hermes! Very interesting. 

@whateve … aah that green MK still steals my heart. 

@Katinahat and @dcooney4 love your Mulberrys!


----------



## baghabitz34

The only PLG bag I have left - the mini tote. I think the color is cognac. Nothing wrong with the bags I let go, they were just too similar to some other things, and I used the others more.

The grey bag I ordered from the Mirta site last year. It’s called the Priscilla. I use it when I want a more sophisticated looking day bag.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5610874
> 
> The only PLG bag I have left - the mini tote. I think the color is cognac. Nothing wrong with the bags I let go, they were just too similar to some other things, and I used the others more.
> 
> The grey bag I ordered from the Mirta site last year. It’s called the Priscilla. I use it when I want a more sophisticated looking day bag.


That Mirta is so sophisticated! Love it!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Well, I did it. I listed the red LV Reade PM Vernis and the Gold Bolide 35. I was not using either one, so I am making room for something I will use. I love the Bolide, but it is too big for a bag I will reach for and I have the Alma that I will never sell and need to use instead. Plus in the Courcheval, it did not look/feel sumptuous or elevated. It was not “special” enough -to me- to justify the cost. If I miss it, I will get a 31 instead (in Clemence or another slouchy leather or Box) which I have recently seen at better prices than when I was looking before. 

Curating’s hard, but I feel good about it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5610874
> 
> The only PLG bag I have left - the mini tote. I think the color is cognac. Nothing wrong with the bags I let go, they were just too similar to some other things, and I used the others more.
> 
> The grey bag I ordered from the Mirta site last year. It’s called the Priscilla. I use it when I want a more sophisticated looking day bag.


Wow... the Mirta is gorgeous!! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I did it. I listed the red LV Reade PM Vernis and the Gold Bolide 35. I was not using either one, so I am making room for something I will use. I love the Bolide, but it is too big for a bag I will reach for and I have the Alma that I will never sell and need to use instead. Plus in the Courcheval, it did not look/feel sumptuous or elevated. It was not “special” enough -to me- to justify the cost. If I miss it, I will get a 31 instead (in Clemence or another slouchy leather or Box) which I have recently seen at better prices than when I was looking before.
> 
> Curating hard, but I feel good about it.


Curating is hard (I need to do a bit myself), but it does feel good - Kudos to you!


----------



## jblended

baghabitz34 said:


> The only PLG bag I have left - the mini tote. I think the color is cognac. Nothing wrong with the bags I let go, they were just too similar to some other things, and I used the others more.
> 
> The grey bag I ordered from the Mirta site last year. It’s called the Priscilla. I use it when I want a more sophisticated looking day bag.


Opposite ends- super casual, super structured. Love them both. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Curating hard, but I feel good about it.


It really is! I let go of one that I just hated using (it was hard to get stuff in and out of it), but I keep thinking about what more I can release and am stuck. I'm trying to downsize organically so that I don't regret anything I let go of but, I feel like it'll take forever this way.
Kudos to you for listing them. The Bolide in particular is so beloved by so many that I'm sure it'll go to a good home when it sells.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> My MK bags:
> View attachment 5610578
> View attachment 5610579
> 
> Don’t recall the name. I bought them both from the outlet in 2019. I like them for work since there is minimal branding. They’ve both held up really well.
> View attachment 5610585
> 
> I like to use these pouches as either catchalls in bigger bags or as grab & gos. They have card slots, a slip pocket & can hold a phone, cash, cards & a lip balm.





baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5610874
> 
> The only PLG bag I have left - the mini tote. I think the color is cognac. Nothing wrong with the bags I let go, they were just too similar to some other things, and I used the others more.
> 
> The grey bag I ordered from the Mirta site last year. It’s called the Priscilla. I use it when I want a more sophisticated looking day bag.


All gorgeous bags! I love the two you have for work and those pouches are very cute and practical.


----------



## Katinahat

M for More Mulberry.

Thank you for all the lovely compliments for DH and for my first Mulberry. It turns out that lux bags are a slippery slope. Once you have one you just _need_ more. I’ve added one (or two) a year, some myself and some gifts from my lovely DH.

Mini Cara


Small Bayswater Satchel


Tessie Hobo


Bayswater Tote


Mini Amberley


Regular Seaton


Lilys




Alexas!


----------



## Kimbashop

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5610874
> 
> The only PLG bag I have left - the mini tote. I think the color is cognac. Nothing wrong with the bags I let go, they were just too similar to some other things, and I used the others more.
> 
> The grey bag I ordered from the Mirta site last year. It’s called the Priscilla. I use it when I want a more sophisticated looking day bag.


I love your whole bag collection. These two look great together -- total opposites! I love the PLG mini totes. I don't own one but have been looking at them for a while.



BowieFan1971 said:


> Well, I did it. I listed the red LV Reade PM Vernis and the Gold Bolide 35. I was not using either one, so I am making room for something I will use. I love the Bolide, but it is too big for a bag I will reach for and I have the Alma that I will never sell and need to use instead. Plus in the Courcheval, it did not look/feel sumptuous or elevated. It was not “special” enough -to me- to justify the cost. If I miss it, I will get a 31 instead (in Clemence or another slouchy leather or Box) which I have recently seen at better prices than when I was looking before.
> 
> Curating’s hard, but I feel good about it.


Good for you! It's so hard. I just recently let go of a Balenciaga bag that I adored, but it was a near duplicate of another Bal bag (difference was in the hardware). It was the right decision but difficult to see it go. 



Katinahat said:


> M for More Mulberry.
> 
> Thank you for all the lovely compliments for DH and for my first Mulberry. It turns out that lux bags are a slippery slope. Once you have one you just _need_ more. I’ve added one (or two) a year, some myself and some gifts from my lovely DH.
> 
> Mini Cara
> View attachment 5611066
> 
> Small Bayswater Satchel
> View attachment 5611073
> 
> Tessie Hobo
> View attachment 5611077
> 
> Bayswater Tote
> View attachment 5611079
> 
> Mini Amberley
> View attachment 5611085
> 
> Regular Seaton
> View attachment 5611086
> 
> Lilys
> View attachment 5611082
> 
> View attachment 5611083
> 
> Alexas!
> View attachment 5611084


I just love the clasps on the Seaton and Amberly bags. Mulberry seems to do clasps well!


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> M for More Mulberry.


Stunning! Every single one is gorgeous.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> M for More Mulberry.
> 
> Thank you for all the lovely compliments for DH and for my first Mulberry. It turns out that lux bags are a slippery slope. Once you have one you just _need_ more. I’ve added one (or two) a year, some myself and some gifts from my lovely DH.
> 
> Mini Cara
> View attachment 5611066
> 
> Small Bayswater Satchel
> View attachment 5611073
> 
> Tessie Hobo
> View attachment 5611077
> 
> Bayswater Tote
> View attachment 5611079
> 
> Mini Amberley
> View attachment 5611085
> 
> Regular Seaton
> View attachment 5611086
> 
> Lilys
> View attachment 5611082
> 
> View attachment 5611083
> 
> Alexas!
> View attachment 5611084



You are like the TPF Mulberry queen!!!! Love them all.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> You are like the TPF Mulberry queen!!!! Love them all.


Yes she is!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> M for More Mulberry.
> 
> Thank you for all the lovely compliments for DH and for my first Mulberry. It turns out that lux bags are a slippery slope. Once you have one you just _need_ more. I’ve added one (or two) a year, some myself and some gifts from my lovely DH.
> 
> Mini Cara
> View attachment 5611066
> 
> Small Bayswater Satchel
> View attachment 5611073
> 
> Tessie Hobo
> View attachment 5611077
> 
> Bayswater Tote
> View attachment 5611079
> 
> Mini Amberley
> View attachment 5611085
> 
> Regular Seaton
> View attachment 5611086
> 
> Lilys
> View attachment 5611082
> 
> View attachment 5611083
> 
> Alexas!
> View attachment 5611084


 Mulberry Queen!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> M for More Mulberry.
> 
> Thank you for all the lovely compliments for DH and for my first Mulberry. It turns out that lux bags are a slippery slope. Once you have one you just _need_ more. I’ve added one (or two) a year, some myself and some gifts from my lovely DH.
> 
> Mini Cara
> View attachment 5611066
> 
> Small Bayswater Satchel
> View attachment 5611073
> 
> Tessie Hobo
> View attachment 5611077
> 
> Bayswater Tote
> View attachment 5611079
> 
> Mini Amberley
> View attachment 5611085
> 
> Regular Seaton
> View attachment 5611086
> 
> Lilys
> View attachment 5611082
> 
> View attachment 5611083
> 
> Alexas!
> View attachment 5611084


I adore your mulberry bags! I cannot even pick a favorite because I love them all.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## jblended

Can someone explain the 'Pairing bags with other accessories' challenge to me? I'm sure it's obvious but, for some reason, I  can only think of scarves!


----------



## Katinahat

jblended said:


> Can someone explain the 'Pairing bags with other accessories' challenge to me? I'm sure it's obvious but, for some reason, I  can only think of scarves!


I believe the idea was just to show any accessories that we enjoy but keep them slightly related to bags because we are a bags thread. Anything goes. I bought a new pink leather belt on Tuesday. Perhaps I’ll pair it with Mini Alexa.  

I can’t remember who suggested this one. Can anyone add more detail?


----------



## Katinahat

Kimbashop said:


> I love your whole bag collection. These two look great together -- total opposites! I love the PLG mini totes. I don't own one but have been looking at them for a while.
> 
> 
> Good for you! It's so hard. I just recently let go of a Balenciaga bag that I adored, but it was a near duplicate of another Bal bag (difference was in the hardware). It was the right decision but difficult to see it go.
> 
> 
> I just love the clasps on the Seaton and Amberly bags. Mulberry seems to do clasps well!





jblended said:


> Stunning! Every single one is gorgeous.





Jereni said:


> You are like the TPF Mulberry queen!!!! Love them all.





baghabitz34 said:


> Yes she is!





baghabitz34 said:


> Mulberry Queen!





dcooney4 said:


> I adore your mulberry bags! I cannot even pick a favorite because I love them all.


Thank you all. There are definitely members of the Mulberry forum who have far larger and longer spanning collections so I’m not sure about claiming the queen title. However, it’s so kind of you to enjoy seeing my collection.


----------



## baghabitz34

Polene bags:




Polene has been a slippery slope this year. As I shared earlier this year, the fellas gave me the camel Neuf as a Mother’s Day gift. I bought the cognac Huit and the blush Neuf 2 months later. I added the lilac Cyme over the summer, too. I’ve been impressed with the packaging, shipping speed & quality for the price. I always get asked about them since they’re so unique & not seen in my area.


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Can someone explain the 'Pairing bags with other accessories' challenge to me? I'm sure it's obvious but, for some reason, I  can only think of scarves!


It wasn't my suggestion but I would show the purse charms and shoes I wear with certain bags. Even an outfit that goes particularly well with a bag, I would think.


----------



## jblended

Katinahat said:


> I believe the idea was just to show any accessories that we enjoy but keep them slightly related to bags because we are a bags thread. Anything goes. I bought a new pink leather belt on Tuesday. Perhaps I’ll pair it with Mini Alexa.
> 
> I can’t remember who suggested this one. Can anyone add more detail?





whateve said:


> It wasn't my suggestion but I would show the purse charms and shoes I wear with certain bags. Even an outfit that goes particularly well with a bag, I would think.


Ah, brilliant! Thank you both for explaining.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> M for More Mulberry.
> 
> Thank you for all the lovely compliments for DH and for my first Mulberry. It turns out that lux bags are a slippery slope. Once you have one you just _need_ more. I’ve added one (or two) a year, some myself and some gifts from my lovely DH.
> 
> Mini Cara
> View attachment 5611066
> 
> Small Bayswater Satchel
> View attachment 5611073
> 
> Tessie Hobo
> View attachment 5611077
> 
> Bayswater Tote
> View attachment 5611079
> 
> Mini Amberley
> View attachment 5611085
> 
> Regular Seaton
> View attachment 5611086
> 
> Lilys
> View attachment 5611082
> 
> View attachment 5611083
> 
> Alexas!
> View attachment 5611084


You know I’m a fellow Mulberry lover.  I adore your collection!!!


----------



## 880

_Q_


Katinahat said:


> Thank you all. There are definitely members of the Mulberry forum who have far larger and longer spanning collections so I’m not sure about claiming the queen title. However, it’s so kind of you to enjoy seeing my collection.


love reading your mulberry story @Katinahat your DH is a keeper


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Need help, cuz I know you ladies look all over the place. I loved this bag but did not get it and am now wishing I had. It comes in 2 sizes, and I would be happy with both but love the circle detail on the bigger one. It is the Hermes Camail tote in grey felt/tan leather. It speaks to me and has stuck in my mind months later. If you see one, please give me a heads up. I don’t want to miss out again! Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5610233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610234



I cannot advise on size for you but I favour shopping bags that are bigger, just because I don't like bags packed solid or overflowing


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> M for More Mulberry.
> 
> Thank you for all the lovely compliments for DH and for my first Mulberry. It turns out that lux bags are a slippery slope. Once you have one you just _need_ more. I’ve added one (or two) a year, some myself and some gifts from my lovely DH.
> 
> Mini Cara
> View attachment 5611066
> 
> Small Bayswater Satchel
> View attachment 5611073
> 
> Tessie Hobo
> View attachment 5611077
> 
> Bayswater Tote
> View attachment 5611079
> 
> Mini Amberley
> View attachment 5611085
> 
> Regular Seaton
> View attachment 5611086
> 
> Lilys
> View attachment 5611082
> 
> View attachment 5611083
> 
> Alexas!
> View attachment 5611084



All stunning! 

You are a Mulberry girl (like my sister too)


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5610874
> 
> The only PLG bag I have left - the mini tote. I think the color is cognac. Nothing wrong with the bags I let go, they were just too similar to some other things, and I used the others more.
> 
> The grey bag I ordered from the Mirta site last year. It’s called the Priscilla. I use it when I want a more sophisticated looking day bag.



Priscilla is divine, reminds me of a BV croc I used to lust over


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> M for Mulberry. A girl can dream…
> 
> No one in my close family spends much money on themselves. I was brought up to make do and mend - only I can’t sew. Two left thumbs. Sorry @cowgirlsboots. DH was a revelation. Suddenly I was with a man who treated me with respect and spent money on nice things for us *both*.
> 
> We’d moved house into our current home and, having thought we’d be struggling for a while, we’d both instantly got promotions. My babies were in school. I’d moved jobs and  was working in a place where I finally felt like people understood and respected me. One carried the most incredible handbags. I was in love with her Oxblood Bayswater and Black Alexa. They talked fashion all the time (in between working hard) and dressed so elegantly. My confidence was on the floor after years of my ex and my previous difficult boss but slowly I felt good about myself, stopped jumping at shadows and experimented more with fashion. My lovely Radleys suddenly were just not quite cutting it for me. I lusted, researched & dreamed  - of Mulberry. I just couldn’t conceive of spending that much on a bag!
> 
> Then one day, DH was flying back through Heathrow after a business trip. He asked me if I wanted anything from duty free. Normally I asked for face cream or perfume! I joked, “A Mulberry bag”. DH said I was very cheeky but said he needed more clues. I couldn’t decide Alexa or Baywater but suggested a Bays in grey. Neutral but different than my colleagues who had Oxblood, Black and Oak between them. Then I held my breath. Not daring to believe such a thing would be mine.
> 
> And this arrived! All wrapped up in its own special bag with ribbons.
> View attachment 5610490
> 
> I’d found my tribe, felt like I was who I wanted to be and DH made all my dreams come true.
> 
> That was 2015 and Mulberry one - more tomorrow…



Wonderful story


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Polene bags:
> View attachment 5611954
> View attachment 5611955
> View attachment 5611956
> 
> Polene has been a slippery slope this year. As I shared earlier this year, the fellas gave me the camel Neuf as a Mother’s Day gift. I bought the cognac Huit and the blush Neuf 2 months later. I added the lilac Cyme over the summer, too. I’ve been impressed with the packaging, shipping speed & quality for the price. I always get asked about them since they’re so unique & not seen in my area.



I can imagine. I bought my Aunt a Polene this year and immediately started thinking   what if there's something for me? But I held my resolve


----------



## papertiger

I've been wearing more bags: H Evie, Gucci Animalier Bright, Gucci Dome, vintage lizard Bellstone and some others. Feels good to get back to 'myself'


----------



## papertiger

One bag representing each brand M-R (I have 2 Picketts, the other is brown ostrich)

It's not I can't spell but I left out Liberty (or did I - perhaps I didn't)? I have another Liberty too. 

*Liberty X Apple laptop bag*




*Jade ostrich Pickett*, London (it did have a name but can't remember). It's a cross body about the same size as a Gucci Soho Disco (if you know that)





*Mappin and Webb 1970s lizard convertible day clutch.* I also have a turtle evening bag from late '70s very disco. Turtle is no longer allowed, but when I bought it I didn't know it was turtle, I thought it was print.




*Marc Jacobs Venetia*, one of my 'it' loves I could not forgo


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> One bag representing each brand M-R (I have 2 Picketts, the other is brown ostrich)
> 
> It's not I can't spell but I left out Liberty (or did I - perhaps I didn't)? I have another Liberty too.
> 
> *Liberty X Apple laptop bag*
> 
> View attachment 5612173
> 
> 
> *Jade ostrich Pickett*, London (it did have a name but can't remember). It's a cross body about the same size as a Gucci Soho Disco (if you know that)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612176
> 
> 
> *Mappin and Webb 1970s lizard convertible day clutch.* I also have a turtle evening bag from late '70s very disco. Turtle is no longer allowed, but when I bought it I didn't know it was turtle, I thought it was print.
> 
> View attachment 5612177
> 
> 
> *Marc Jacobs Venetia*, one of my 'it' loves I could not forgo
> 
> View attachment 5612178


That lizard day clutch!!!


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> I can imagine. I bought my Aunt a Polene this year and immediately started thinking   what if there's something for me? But I held my resolve


Resolve? What is that?
My crazy bag (and sneaker) brain does not know what that means!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Resolve? What is that?
> My crazy bag (and sneaker) brain does not know what that means!



Put it like this. I promised one in and one out. So it's more because I don't want to let anything go LOL


----------



## More bags

Brand Showcase - one from Chanel, one from Hermes, mixing weeks and choosing which bag to carry today 

*Chanel

Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle* (renamed Medium now, it was small when I purchased it).

I purchased this bag in 2017, it is five years old. It’s the Coco Handle version with a lizard handle. The colour coordinates well with my wardrobe and I’m a fan of dark red, burgundy and jewel tone colours. It’s a top handle bag that comes with a shoulder strap. I can wear it crossbody, as well. The size works great for what I carry on a daily basis and I like that I don’t have to carefully arrange the contents to make everything fit.

*Hermes

Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir, Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence, Palladium Hardware*

This now discontinued bag was also purchased in 2017, it’s five years old. It has a strap that fits comfortably on the shoulder, has a slim profile, and I love the leather. A cool feature is the contrast stitching and interior is turquoise (Bleu Izmir). This is a wonderful souvenir I picked up while travelling in San Francisco.


----------



## BowieFan1971

A new P bag…to replace the Fendi (don’t like the fact it is open top on such a small bag) and the red LV Vernis. Both got listed Thursday.

Prada doctor bag…love the color (a little darker IRL), the leather is so yummy and I am sooo impressed with the quality. It has a leather interior! Classic but funky, structured but slouchy…I have discovered this is my sweet spot. Authenticated.


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Brand Showcase - one from Chanel, one from Hermes, mixing weeks and choosing which bag to carry today
> 
> *Chanel
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle* (renamed Medium now, it was small when I purchased it).
> 
> I purchased this bag in 2017, it is five years old. It’s the Coco Handle version with a lizard handle. The colour coordinates well with my wardrobe and I’m a fan of dark red, burgundy and jewel tone colours. It’s a top handle bag that comes with a shoulder strap. I can wear it crossbody, as well. The size works great for what I carry on a daily basis and I like that I don’t have to carefully arrange the contents to make everything fit.
> 
> *Hermes
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir, Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence, Palladium Hardware*
> 
> This now discontinued bag was also purchased in 2017, it’s five years old. It has a strap that fits comfortably on the shoulder, has a slim profile, and I love the leather. A cool feature is the contrast stitching and interior is turquoise (Bleu Izmir). This is a wonderful souvenir I picked up while travelling in San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 5612477


Love them both!!! Could you do a mod shot of the So Kelly? I am curious to see what the size looks like on IRL. Thanks!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love them both!!! Could you do a mod shot of the So Kelly? I am curious to see what the size looks like on IRL. Thanks!


Thank you so much @BowieFan1971. Here’s a link to an archive mod shot, hope it helps!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.1001687/page-97#post-32824814


----------



## BowieFan1971

More bags said:


> Here’s a link to archive mod shot, hope it helps!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.1001687/page-97#post-32824814


Yes, it does. I have seen some 26’s at good prices and now know they are too big for me. The 22 looks good on you! Definitely worth considering! I hate mod shots done on super tall, size 0 models…of no use at all.


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> My MK bags:
> View attachment 5610578
> View attachment 5610579
> 
> Don’t recall the name. I bought them both from the outlet in 2019. I like them for work since there is minimal branding. They’ve both held up really well.
> View attachment 5610585
> 
> I like to use these pouches as either catchalls in bigger bags or as grab & gos. They have card slots, a slip pocket & can hold a phone, cash, cards & a lip balm.


What a smart way to go using pouches.  thank for sharing.


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5610874
> 
> The only PLG bag I have left - the mini tote. I think the color is cognac. Nothing wrong with the bags I let go, they were just too similar to some other things, and I used the others more.
> 
> The grey bag I ordered from the Mirta site last year. It’s called the Priscilla. I use it when I want a more sophisticated looking day bag.


Your gray croc is so sophisticated.


----------



## Cordeliere

Katinahat said:


> M for More Mulberry.
> 
> Thank you for all the lovely compliments for DH and for my first Mulberry. It turns out that lux bags are a slippery slope. Once you have one you just _need_ more. I’ve added one (or two) a year, some myself and some gifts from my lovely DH.
> 
> Mini Cara
> View attachment 5611066
> 
> Small Bayswater Satchel
> View attachment 5611073
> 
> Tessie Hobo
> View attachment 5611077
> 
> Bayswater Tote
> View attachment 5611079
> 
> Mini Amberley
> View attachment 5611085
> 
> Regular Seaton
> View attachment 5611086
> 
> Lilys
> View attachment 5611082
> 
> View attachment 5611083
> 
> Alexas!
> View attachment 5611084


Love your tote.  I think its lines are so polished.  I like bags that stand tall.


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> Polene bags:
> View attachment 5611954
> View attachment 5611955
> View attachment 5611956
> 
> Polene has been a slippery slope this year. As I shared earlier this year, the fellas gave me the camel Neuf as a Mother’s Day gift. I bought the cognac Huit and the blush Neuf 2 months later. I added the lilac Cyme over the summer, too. I’ve been impressed with the packaging, shipping speed & quality for the price. I always get asked about them since they’re so unique & not seen in my area.


Clearly you have trained the fellas in your life well.   Is it the larger or the smaller size?  Is it easy to use?  Is it heavy.  Asking for a friend.


----------



## Cordeliere

More bags said:


> Brand Showcase - one from Chanel, one from Hermes, mixing weeks and choosing which bag to carry today
> 
> *Chanel
> 
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle* (renamed Medium now, it was small when I purchased it).
> 
> I purchased this bag in 2017, it is five years old. It’s the Coco Handle version with a lizard handle. The colour coordinates well with my wardrobe and I’m a fan of dark red, burgundy and jewel tone colours. It’s a top handle bag that comes with a shoulder strap. I can wear it crossbody, as well. The size works great for what I carry on a daily basis and I like that I don’t have to carefully arrange the contents to make everything fit.
> 
> *Hermes
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir, Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence, Palladium Hardware*
> 
> This now discontinued bag was also purchased in 2017, it’s five years old. It has a strap that fits comfortably on the shoulder, has a slim profile, and I love the leather. A cool feature is the contrast stitching and interior is turquoise (Bleu Izmir). This is a wonderful souvenir I picked up while travelling in San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 5612477


The coco handle is the most elegant of the Chanel line IMHO.  Yours is beautiful.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> A new P bag…to replace the Fendi (don’t like the fact it is open top on such a small bag) and the red LV Vernis. Both got listed Thursday.
> 
> Prada doctor bag…love the color (a little darker IRL), the leather is so yummy and I am sooo impressed with the quality. It has a leather interior! Classic but funky, structured but slouchy…I have discovered this is my sweet spot. Authenticated.
> 
> View attachment 5612478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612480


This is beautiful, such a great colour and shape!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Polene bags:
> View attachment 5611954
> View attachment 5611955
> View attachment 5611956
> 
> Polene has been a slippery slope this year. As I shared earlier this year, the fellas gave me the camel Neuf as a Mother’s Day gift. I bought the cognac Huit and the blush Neuf 2 months later. I added the lilac Cyme over the summer, too. I’ve been impressed with the packaging, shipping speed & quality for the price. I always get asked about them since they’re so unique & not seen in my area.


They really are lovely. The colors are gorgeous too.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Brand Showcase - one from Chanel, one from Hermes, mixing weeks and choosing which bag to carry today
> 
> *Chanel
> 
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle* (renamed Medium now, it was small when I purchased it).
> 
> I purchased this bag in 2017, it is five years old. It’s the Coco Handle version with a lizard handle. The colour coordinates well with my wardrobe and I’m a fan of dark red, burgundy and jewel tone colours. It’s a top handle bag that comes with a shoulder strap. I can wear it crossbody, as well. The size works great for what I carry on a daily basis and I like that I don’t have to carefully arrange the contents to make everything fit.
> 
> *Hermes
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir, Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence, Palladium Hardware*
> 
> This now discontinued bag was also purchased in 2017, it’s five years old. It has a strap that fits comfortably on the shoulder, has a slim profile, and I love the leather. A cool feature is the contrast stitching and interior is turquoise (Bleu Izmir). This is a wonderful souvenir I picked up while travelling in San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 5612477


They are very elegant.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> A new P bag…to replace the Fendi (don’t like the fact it is open top on such a small bag) and the red LV Vernis. Both got listed Thursday.
> 
> Prada doctor bag…love the color (a little darker IRL), the leather is so yummy and I am sooo impressed with the quality. It has a leather interior! Classic but funky, structured but slouchy…I have discovered this is my sweet spot. Authenticated.
> 
> View attachment 5612478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612480


Congrats! I love a good doctor bag. When my husband was in the hospital ,I actually saw a real doctor using an old fashion doctor bag in the ICU no less. It was a great distraction and I thought I would love a doctor looking bag and here you found a lovely one. So happy for you.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Thank you so much @BowieFan1971. Here’s a link to an archive mod shot, hope it helps!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...on-any-one-else.1001687/page-97#post-32824814


It really is stunning.


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> Congrats! I love a good doctor bag. When my husband was in the hospital ,I actually saw a real doctor using an old fashion doctor bag in the ICU no less. It was a great distraction and I thought I would love a doctor looking bag and here you found a lovely one. So happy for you.


I can just barely remember my grandfather having a doctor bag. I love that shape.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> A new P bag…to replace the Fendi (don’t like the fact it is open top on such a small bag) and the red LV Vernis. Both got listed Thursday.
> 
> Prada doctor bag…love the color (a little darker IRL), the leather is so yummy and I am sooo impressed with the quality. It has a leather interior! Classic but funky, structured but slouchy…I have discovered this is my sweet spot. Authenticated.
> 
> View attachment 5612478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612480


Aww, you got one! I love this bag and have been eyeing the Prada doctors bags frequently. The only reason I did not buy one, was that the ones in my price range all were a bit run down with corner wear issues. Yours looks immaculate! Congratulations!


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, you got one! I love this bag and have been eyeing the Prada doctors bags frequently. The only reason I did not buy one, was that the ones in my price range all were a bit run down with corner wear issues. Yours looks immaculate! Congratulations!


This one was on Mercari, I negotiated $275. I have seen them, slightly bigger and with more traditional fasteners on Fashionphile and The RealReal for $400 and under.


----------



## Cordeliere

BowieFan1971 said:


> A new P bag…to replace the Fendi (don’t like the fact it is open top on such a small bag) and the red LV Vernis. Both got listed Thursday.
> 
> Prada doctor bag…love the color (a little darker IRL), the leather is so yummy and I am sooo impressed with the quality. It has a leather interior! Classic but funky, structured but slouchy…I have discovered this is my sweet spot. Authenticated.
> 
> View attachment 5612478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612480


Love this.  Beautiful lines.


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> A new P bag…to replace the Fendi (don’t like the fact it is open top on such a small bag) and the red LV Vernis. Both got listed Thursday.
> 
> Prada doctor bag…love the color (a little darker IRL), the leather is so yummy and I am sooo impressed with the quality. It has a leather interior! Classic but funky, structured but slouchy…I have discovered this is my sweet spot. Authenticated.
> 
> View attachment 5612478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612480


this is beautiful! I love doctor bags. this is so sweet in red with leather lining. Would love to see a modshot.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> this is beautiful! I love doctor bags. this is so sweet in red with leather lining. Would love to see a modshot.


Thanks! Tomorrow I will.


----------



## More bags

@JenJBS your G-L are fabulous!

@baghabitz34 great Guccis. I love the colour of your Soho Disco! Your KS collection is so pretty.

@whateve the leather on your Longchamp bag is superb! And wonderful KS bags.

@Jereni amazing Celine collection, great variety!

@BowieFan1971 wow, your G-L collection is beautifully curated!

@papertiger stunning G-L bags. I love your white H clutch, fantastic story of carrying it to celebrate your grandmother at your graduation.

@DME I love your LV Trapeze clutch and you rock your Birkin. Amazing story about your mother meeting Princess Diana.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> It has been very rough. I almost lost him the day before yesterday, but he is now stable and telling the nurses bad jokes. This has been my escape from all the scary stuff.


I’m glad to hear your DH is stable and telling bad jokes. I hope he is getting stronger and is recovering.

@Cookiefiend I love your G-L bags. The box leather on your H bags just glows!

@cowgirlsboots your restoration of the two bags your DH gifted you turned out beautifully!

@Katinahat lovely KS and Longchamp bags. Great Radley stories. Your Mulberry collection is gorgeous. Great storytelling, your DH is a sweetheart.

@baghabitz34 great Longchamps and LV bags. I really like your Longchamp pouches!

@Purses & Perfumes your Ellipse is beautiful, great lines.

@Jereni great Cesta and Coach bags. I love seeing your Coach Marlie!


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Alright, finishing up the first week lol.
> 
> Bally… I adore this bag.
> View attachment 5608077
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry. Gift from DH that I regret… he wanted to get the tartan but it’s not really ‘me.’
> View attachment 5608078
> 
> 
> Chanel… my Chanel collection has changed a lot over the past few years but I’m almost at Chanel purse peace now. I’d still like something in black but am looking for two different bags that came out more like in 2015-2017. If one of them comes along for a decent price, I will probably nab it and then be done with Chanel.
> View attachment 5608080
> 
> 
> And lastly, my Fendi - one of my most beloved pieces.
> View attachment 5608082


What an amazing collection @Jereni. I love the Bally bag, your Coco handles, and especially adore your Peekaboo.

@Cordeliere your H collection is stunning. I love your writing and all of your peanuts! The Sandrine is so beautiful the leather, the clasp - amazing! 

@papertiger I love your fall styling notes and bag choices.

@jblended 

@cowgirlsboots your 40s vinyl bags are pretty. And love your leopard print coats.

@baghabitz34 I like your ponchos, especially the contrasting colours.


----------



## More bags

@Kimbashop lovely G-L bags!

@BowieFan1971 beautiful M-R bags. The Prada leather looks fabulous. Also, fantastic olive sweaters and booties!

@cowgirlsboots great M-R bags. I especially like the RdC frame bag.

@whateve great MK choices. I love the colour of your Reed Krakoff.

@dcooney4 your M-R bags are lovely. My favourite is your oxblood Bayswater.

@Cookiefiend great MZ Wallace and NG bags.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> My MK bags:
> View attachment 5610578
> View attachment 5610579
> 
> Don’t recall the name. I bought them both from the outlet in 2019. I like them for work since there is minimal branding. They’ve both held up really well.
> View attachment 5610585
> 
> I like to use these pouches as either catchalls in bigger bags or as grab & gos. They have card slots, a slip pocket & can hold a phone, cash, cards & a lip balm.


I love these pouches, they sound so versatile. And your Priscilla is stunning. Wow to your Polene collection!

@BowieFan1971 congratulations on your curating decisions.

@papertiger amazing M-R bags. I love your Mappin and Webb clutch.



Cordeliere said:


> The coco handle is the most elegant of the Chanel line IMHO.  Yours is beautiful.


Thank you so much @Cordeliere.


dcooney4 said:


> They are very elegant.





dcooney4 said:


> It really is stunning.


Thank you dear @dcooney4.


----------



## jblended

@papertiger I adore Liberty bags and wish I saw them in the wild (I honestly don't think I ever have). Yours is gorgeous and that embossing is iconic 'Liberty'. 

@More bags The So Kelly is really special and I am in love with the interior turquoise peeking through. Beautiful mod shot as well! 

@dcooney4 I hope your DH is continuing to gain strength. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> Polene bags:
> View attachment 5611954
> View attachment 5611955
> View attachment 5611956
> 
> Polene has been a slippery slope this year. As I shared earlier this year, the fellas gave me the camel Neuf as a Mother’s Day gift. I bought the cognac Huit and the blush Neuf 2 months later. I added the lilac Cyme over the summer, too. I’ve been impressed with the packaging, shipping speed & quality for the price. I always get asked about them since they’re so unique & not seen in my area.


Gosh these are stunning. I can see what you mean about the shapes etc. Lovely colour choices too. 


msd_bags said:


> You know I’m a fellow Mulberry lover.  I adore your collection!!!


Thank you @msd_bags 


880 said:


> _Q_
> 
> love reading your mulberry story @Katinahat your DH is a keeper


Thanks @880 


papertiger said:


> All stunning!
> 
> You are a Mulberry girl (like my sister too)


Sounds like I’d like your sisters bags @papertiger 


papertiger said:


> Wonderful story


Thanks! 


papertiger said:


> I've been wearing more bags: H Evie, Gucci Animalier Bright, Gucci Dome, vintage lizard Bellstone and some others. Feels good to get back to 'myself'


Welcome back! It’s good to hear this. 


papertiger said:


> One bag representing each brand M-R (I have 2 Picketts, the other is brown ostrich)
> 
> It's not I can't spell but I left out Liberty (or did I - perhaps I didn't)? I have another Liberty too.
> 
> *Liberty X Apple laptop bag*
> 
> View attachment 5612173
> 
> 
> *Jade ostrich Pickett*, London (it did have a name but can't remember). It's a cross body about the same size as a Gucci Soho Disco (if you know that)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612176
> 
> 
> *Mappin and Webb 1970s lizard convertible day clutch.* I also have a turtle evening bag from late '70s very disco. Turtle is no longer allowed, but when I bought it I didn't know it was turtle, I thought it was print.
> 
> View attachment 5612177
> 
> 
> *Marc Jacobs Venetia*, one of my 'it' loves I could not forgo
> 
> View attachment 5612178


Gorgeous choices to sow each brand. 


More bags said:


> Brand Showcase - one from Chanel, one from Hermes, mixing weeks and choosing which bag to carry today
> 
> *Chanel
> 
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle* (renamed Medium now, it was small when I purchased it).
> 
> I purchased this bag in 2017, it is five years old. It’s the Coco Handle version with a lizard handle. The colour coordinates well with my wardrobe and I’m a fan of dark red, burgundy and jewel tone colours. It’s a top handle bag that comes with a shoulder strap. I can wear it crossbody, as well. The size works great for what I carry on a daily basis and I like that I don’t have to carefully arrange the contents to make everything fit.
> 
> *Hermes
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir, Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence, Palladium Hardware*
> 
> This now discontinued bag was also purchased in 2017, it’s five years old. It has a strap that fits comfortably on the shoulder, has a slim profile, and I love the leather. A cool feature is the contrast stitching and interior is turquoise (Bleu Izmir). This is a wonderful souvenir I picked up while travelling in San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 5612477


I just love your bags! I like your style with souvenir hunting! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> A new P bag…to replace the Fendi (don’t like the fact it is open top on such a small bag) and the red LV Vernis. Both got listed Thursday.
> 
> Prada doctor bag…love the color (a little darker IRL), the leather is so yummy and I am sooo impressed with the quality. It has a leather interior! Classic but funky, structured but slouchy…I have discovered this is my sweet spot. Authenticated.
> 
> View attachment 5612478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612480


This is gorgeous and yet very practical at the same time. 


Cordeliere said:


> Love your tote.  I think its lines are so polished.  I like bags that stand tall.


Thanks, that’s my most used bag of the year. Really love it for work now I walk a lot - holds a lots yet easy and comfortable to carry. 


More bags said:


> I’m glad to hear your DH is stable and telling bad jokes. I hope he is getting stronger and is recovering.
> 
> @Cookiefiend I love your G-L bags. The box leather on your H bags just glows!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots your restoration of the two bags your DH gifted you turned out beautifully!
> 
> @Katinahat lovely KS and Longchamp bags. Great Radley stories. Your Mulberry collection is gorgeous. Great storytelling, your DH is a sweetheart.
> 
> @baghabitz34 great Longchamps and LV bags. I really like your Longchamp pouches!
> 
> @Purses & Perfumes your Ellipse is beautiful, great lines.
> 
> @Jereni great Cesta and Coach bags. I love seeing your Coach Marlie!


Thanks @More bags


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> *2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
> 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
> 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
> 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
> 25 Sept - totes
> 2 Oct - satchels
> 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 16 Oct - shoulder bags
> 23 Oct - bucket bags
> 30 Oct - clutches
> 6 Nov - backpacks
> 13 Nov - bags that don’t count
> 20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes
> 27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories
> 4 Dec - bag storage
> 11 Dec - SLGs
> 18 Dec - charms
> 
> Challenges:
> Sept - bags in different locations
> Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags
> Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
> Dec - use the bag.*


Last week of our brand show cases starts today with S-Z. 

I don’t think I have any which is a good thing as I’m away in the hills for the long weekend, a visit planned with friends before the Queen’s funeral was scheduled for tomorrow.

I look forward to seeing other people’s collections.


----------



## dcooney4

My Tory Burch bags and the sunflower bag.  I definitely missed a few bags but that is because I have a few listed. They still count in my collection till the go.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> My Tory Burch bags and the sunflower bag.  I definitely missed a few bags but that is because I have a few listed. They still count in my collection till the go.
> 
> View attachment 5612874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612878


The green bucket is so cute! What a happy bag!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> A new P bag…to replace the Fendi (don’t like the fact it is open top on such a small bag) and the red LV Vernis. Both got listed Thursday.
> 
> Prada doctor bag…love the color (a little darker IRL), the leather is so yummy and I am sooo impressed with the quality. It has a leather interior! Classic but funky, structured but slouchy…I have discovered this is my sweet spot. Authenticated.
> 
> View attachment 5612478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612480


Love the Prada!


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> Clearly you have trained the fellas in your life well.   Is it the larger or the smaller size?  Is it easy to use?  Is it heavy.  Asking for a friend.


Ha, thanks. It took a lot of work to train the guys & after all this time I still have to be very specific. Like here’s the link, the picture & the specific color.
Are you asking about the lilac tote? It’s the mini size. But it’s not a mini bag. Perfect for me for day time use. It has two sets of straps so you can hand carry/crook-of-arm carry or shoulder carry. I find it easy to use & not heavy at all.


----------



## baghabitz34

Tory Burch:
My few TB items:




The McGraw hobo in cold brew & the Perry tote in claret. What I’m most excited to use this fall are the shoes though.


----------



## baghabitz34

Some miscellaneous MJ & MCM:


----------



## baghabitz34

Thanks for all the compliments on the grey Priscilla. It’s one of those bags that surprised me with how much I liked it.


----------



## Cordeliere

baghabitz34 said:


> Ha, thanks. It took a lot of work to train the guys & after all this time I still have to be very specific. Like here’s the link, the picture & the specific color.
> Are you asking about the lilac tote? It’s the mini size. But it’s not a mini bag. Perfect for me for day time use. It has two sets of straps so you can hand carry/crook-of-arm carry or shoulder carry. I find it easy to use & not heavy at all.


Re-reading my post, I can see my question was not clear.  I was asking about the cognac bucket bag.  Still curious.  Light? easy to use?


----------



## lill_canele

Playing catch up again and just recovered from a sinus infection lol.

My late M-R bags:




An honerable mention for R: I do enjoy Ralph Lauren RTW, mainly their tops/shirts and business casual wear.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cordeliere said:


> Re-reading my post, I can see my question was not clear.  I was asking about the cognac bucket bag.  Still curious.  Light? easy to use?





Gotcha, you mean this one. Here’s what I would carry in my bag.
Mine is the full size. I think @Jereni has a mini one. I don’t find it any more or less difficult to use than any other bucket bag. I use it as a shoulder bag. The strap is long enough for crossbody, but the bag sticks out quite far. Once loaded up, it does have some weight. But I don’t find the bag too heavy.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5613059
> 
> Gotcha, you mean this one. Here’s what I would carry in my bag.
> Mine is the full size. I think @Jereni has a mini one. I don’t find it any more or less difficult to use than any other bucket bag. I use it as a shoulder bag. The strap is long enough for crossbody, but the bag sticks out quite far. Once loaded up, it does have some weight. But I don’t find the bag too heavy.


It fits a lot more than I would have thought! Nice!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

T....

.... for teeny tiny bag. 

The big imposter got a little charm today. 




I made it from the slip pocket I removed from the ex yucky snake bag. (Can't justify the tiniest scrap of material go to waste.)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> this is beautiful! I love doctor bags. this is so sweet in red with leather lining. Would love to see a modshot.


Not a full ensemble shot cuz it’s a “hang around the house and chill post yard work” kind of day…


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> @Kimbashop lovely G-L bags!
> 
> @BowieFan1971 beautiful M-R bags. The Prada leather looks fabulous. Also, fantastic olive sweaters and booties!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots great M-R bags. I especially like the RdC frame bag.
> 
> @whateve great MK choices. I love the colour of your Reed Krakoff.
> 
> @dcooney4 your M-R bags are lovely. My favourite is your oxblood Bayswater.
> 
> @Cookiefiend great MZ Wallace and NG bags.


Thank you for all the positive feedback dear @More bags !


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> My Tory Burch bags and the sunflower bag.  I definitely missed a few bags but that is because I have a few listed. They still count in my collection till the go.
> 
> View attachment 5612874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612878


I adore the bowling bag! So classy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> Ha, thanks. It took a lot of work to train the guys & after all this time I still have to be very specific. Like here’s the link, the picture & the specific color.
> Are you asking about the lilac tote? It’s the mini size. But it’s not a mini bag. Perfect for me for day time use. It has two sets of straps so you can hand carry/crook-of-arm carry or shoulder carry. I find it easy to use & not heavy at all.


You did a perfect job training your males! Even being very specific does not tend to bring me any further....


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> Some miscellaneous MJ & MCM:
> View attachment 5612952
> View attachment 5612953
> View attachment 5612954
> View attachment 5612955
> View attachment 5612956


Lovely MCM! She´s really classy! 
We don´t see much MCM atm. When I was a child their signature monogramme bags were considered "hairdresser bags". My aunt was a hairdresser and a very fashionable lady. I´ve always liked her MCM.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

lill_canele said:


> Playing catch up again and just recovered from a sinus infection lol.
> 
> My late M-R bags:
> 
> View attachment 5613043
> 
> 
> An honerable mention for R: I do enjoy Ralph Lauren RTW, mainly their tops/shirts and business casual wear.


Ralph Lauren is lovely- especially when it comes to vintage cowgirl boots. I was lucky to score a pair a while ago. 
Can´t find my own photo, but this is the model/ colourway I have.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> T....
> 
> .... for teeny tiny bag.
> 
> The big imposter got a little charm today.
> 
> View attachment 5613105
> 
> 
> I made it from the slip pocket I removed from the ex yucky snake bag. (Can't justify the tiniest scrap of material go to waste.)


It's adorable!


----------



## whateve

I don't have any bags in the S to Z range. I have a Tiffany card case and a few Vera Bradley slgs.


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> Lovely MCM! She´s really classy!
> We don´t see much MCM atm. When I was a child their signature monogramme bags were considered "hairdresser bags". My aunt was a hairdresser and a very fashionable lady. I´ve always liked her MCM.


Thanks!
I noticed MCM having a resurgence in my area in the past few years. I remember seeing it everywhere in the 80s. I guess all the ownership changes affected it’s availability & popularity.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> @More bags The So Kelly is really special and I am in love with the interior turquoise peeking through. Beautiful mod shot as well!


Thank you @jblended!



Katinahat said:


> I just love your bags! I like your style with souvenir hunting!


Thank you @Katinahat!


----------



## jblended

Hmm... brands S-Z. I'll do U for Unknown. 
(these should be under B for Bespoke, but I missed that week so am improvising)  

I think everyone has seen these already, and I'm afraid I'm reusing old photos, but they're all I've got presently. Here are some of my unknown/ handmade bags.

The footbal bag from my very brief time in Hong Kong, handmade for me based on a rubber backpack I had as a child when living in Argentina. There are now better versions of this design on the market (Mirta) but mine is around 16 or 17 years old now so it feels more special to me.




This one I let go of last year because the closure was a nightmare. Pebbled yellow leather pouch/crossbody, handstitched and hand-painted for me when I lived in Turkey. I just found my old notebook with the bagmaker's details. I hope to find her online and order another bag from her soon with a more practical closure because she uses gorgeous chewy leather.
The fur baby is priceless and irreplacable. 




The snakeskin bag that holds such a special place in my heart and in my collection as it was my first bag design/sketch. I always remember the brother+sister duo who worked with me to make my dream a reality. Made for me when I lived in Indonesia. Still the most jaw-dropping bag I own, all these years later.




This suede and leather bag is from a contemporary brand, I'm sure, but it falls perfectly into the Unknown category because I have no idea which brand. It was gifted to me by a dear friend who always removes all interior tags from the bags she gifts me (I have no idea why but guess it's because she doesn't want me to google the cost).
I almost lost it to mould earlier this year but it's now been treated and is gorgeous again. It's one of the ones I'm carrying all the time these days.





I have a couple of bags from Ukraine- one gifted to me by someone very dear and another I had comissioned by an artisan, but no photos of those to hand. I also have a coconut shell bag from my time in Thailand that I absolutely adore but I don't have photos of it to share (it's in storage right now)....so, this is definitely an incomplete showcase. 

Edits: all the ridiculous typos because no coffee in this system yet, ha ha


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> A new P bag…to replace the Fendi (don’t like the fact it is open top on such a small bag) and the red LV Vernis. Both got listed Thursday.
> 
> Prada doctor bag…love the color (a little darker IRL), the leather is so yummy and I am sooo impressed with the quality. It has a leather interior! Classic but funky, structured but slouchy…I have discovered this is my sweet spot. Authenticated.
> 
> View attachment 5612478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612480



Congratulations on every front, shape, colour, brand and beauty, all perfect


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Hmm... brands S-Z. I'll do U for Unknown.
> (these should be under B for Bespoke, but I missed that week so am improvising)
> 
> I think everyone has seen these already, and I'm afraid I'm reusing old photos, but they're all I've got presently. Here are some of my unknown/ handmade bags.
> 
> The footbal bag from my very brief time in Hong Kong, handmade for me based on a rubber backpack I had as a child when living in Argentina. There are now better versions of this design on the market (Mirta) but mine is around 16 or 17 years old now so it feels more special to me.
> 
> View attachment 5613381
> 
> 
> This one I let go of last year because the closure was a nightmare. Pebbled yellow leather pouch/crossbody, handstitched and hand-painted for me when I lived in Turkey. I just found my old notebook with the bagmaker's details. I hope to find her online and order another bag from her soon with a more practical closure because she uses gorgeous chewy leather.
> The fur baby is priceless and irreplacable.
> 
> View attachment 5613382
> 
> 
> The snakeskin bag that holds such a special place in my heart and in my collection as it was my first bag design/sketch. I always remember the brother+sister duo who worked with me to make my dream a reality. Made for me when I lived in Indonesia. Still the most jaw-dropping bag I own, all these years later.
> 
> View attachment 5613384
> 
> 
> This suede and leather bag is from a contemporary brand, I'm sure, but it falls perfectly into the Unknown category because I have no idea which brand. It was gifted to me by a dear friend who always removes all interior tags from the bags she gifts me (I have no idea why but guess it's because she doesn't want me to google the cost).
> I almost lost it to mould earlier this year but it's now been treated and is gorgeous again. It's one of the ones I'm carrying all the time these days.
> 
> View attachment 5613383
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of bags from Ukraine- one gifted to me by someone very dear and another I had comissioned by an artisan, but no photos of those to hand. I also have a coconut shell bag from my time in Thailand that I absolutely adore but I don't have photos of it to share (it's in storage right now)....so, this is definitely an incomplete showcase.
> 
> Edits: all the ridiculous typos because no coffee in this system yet, ha ha



That snakeskin you designed yourself is so special, maybe you should go into business yourself


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> @papertiger I adore Liberty bags and wish I saw them in the wild (I honestly don't think I ever have). Yours is gorgeous and that embossing is iconic 'Liberty'.
> 
> @More bags The So Kelly is really special and I am in love with the interior turquoise peeking through. Beautiful mod shot as well!
> 
> @dcooney4 I hope your DH is continuing to gain strength. Thinking of you and your family.



My Liberty bags are quite old (about 10-ish) and both embossed with their iconic Iolanthe print. Both are doing really well, and the red one (Speedy/Boston shape) turns lots of heads. Both are purple inside. 

The Liberty X Apple are so good as an Apple laptop case. Everything has a place inside.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> My Tory Burch bags and the sunflower bag.  I definitely missed a few bags but that is because I have a few listed. They still count in my collection till the go.
> 
> View attachment 5612874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612878




Some lovely ones there, but that green bucket


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Playing catch up again and just recovered from a sinus infection lol.
> 
> My late M-R bags:
> 
> View attachment 5613043
> 
> 
> An honerable mention for R: I do enjoy Ralph Lauren RTW, mainly their tops/shirts and business casual wear.



Heavens, your leather Gabrielle and Rejane Moynat are _stunning  _


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> That snakeskin you designed yourself is so special, maybe you should go into business yourself


Funny you should say that. My mum was strongly recommending that I do just this late last year, and I was _seriously_ considering it for a while.

I've been playing with leatherworking for fun. When I was stuck in isoaltion in hospital earlier this year, I made a few bags that I saddle stitched together, along with a couple of card holders and a few novelty bag charms in the shape of a koala and a ladybug (gifted everything to the nurses who were caring for me at the time).
All of them I designed myself, not from pre-bought patterns (apart from a popcorn pouch bag that was from a pattern because I happen to love that design). I loved every second of it. It was the happiest I'd been in years.

Then I fell into a pretty deep depression and started questioning my endeavours. The usual self-doubt that accompanies depression crept in and I started thinking how ludicrous it was to assume I could even make something nice, or that anyone would be interested.
However, I've been feeling a lot more like myself recently and am starting to think, "Why not try? Nothing to lose, really."

Sorry that turned into quite the rambling response! 
Let's see where life takes me...



papertiger said:


> Both are purple inside.


This makes me love them even more!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> That snakeskin you designed yourself is so special, maybe you should go into business yourself


I agree!


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks all for the bag love. My green bucket bag actually got worn quite a few times this summer. I love a good bucket bag though they need to have a bit of structure like this one , so that it is easy to use and find things in it.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Funny you should say that. My mum was strongly recommending that I do just this late last year, and I was _seriously_ considering it for a while.
> 
> I've been playing with leatherworking for fun. When I was stuck in isoaltion in hospital earlier this year, I made a few bags that I saddle stitched together, along with a couple of card holders and a few novelty bag charms in the shape of a koala and a ladybug (gifted everything to the nurses who were caring for me at the time).
> All of them I designed myself, not from pre-bought patterns (apart from a popcorn pouch bag that was from a pattern because I happen to love that design). I loved every second of it. It was the happiest I'd been in years.
> 
> Then I fell into a pretty deep depression and started questioning my endeavours. The usual self-doubt that accompanies depression crept in and I started thinking how ludicrous it was to assume I could even make something nice, or that anyone would be interested.
> However, I've been feeling a lot more like myself recently and am starting to think, "Why not try? Nothing to lose, really."
> 
> Sorry that turned into quite the rambling response!
> Let's see where life takes me...
> 
> 
> This makes me love them even more!



Listen to the part that says "why not me?" 

Why not YOU?!!!!

I was told by my line manager that my weakness is always putting others before myself, ordered me to never read emails weekends and after hours, and not to cover for anyone (as it does those people no favours either). I don't think I'm a martyr can't say no' or a do-gooder, for me, it's because I hate to see people struggling and plus, I don't want to see anyone get into trouble. But, it has impacted on my own longterm plans because of time constraints. 

You have one life and it's always going to be too short. Go for it, make time for it! 

That is what I will be telling _myself_.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> I agree!





papertiger said:


> You have one life and it's always going to be too short. Go for it, make time for it!
> 
> That is what I will be telling _myself_.



I was already crying as I'm watching the state funeral (didn't expect it would hit me this hard!), and now I'm completely overwhelmed!
Thank you for your advice and encouragement. I'm beyond touched!


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> I was already crying as I'm watching the state funeral (didn't expect it would hit me this hard!), and now I'm completely overwhelmed!
> Thank you for your advice and encouragement. I'm beyond touched!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Hmm... brands S-Z. I'll do U for Unknown.
> (these should be under B for Bespoke, but I missed that week so am improvising)
> 
> I think everyone has seen these already, and I'm afraid I'm reusing old photos, but they're all I've got presently. Here are some of my unknown/ handmade bags.
> 
> The footbal bag from my very brief time in Hong Kong, handmade for me based on a rubber backpack I had as a child when living in Argentina. There are now better versions of this design on the market (Mirta) but mine is around 16 or 17 years old now so it feels more special to me.
> 
> View attachment 5613381
> 
> 
> This one I let go of last year because the closure was a nightmare. Pebbled yellow leather pouch/crossbody, handstitched and hand-painted for me when I lived in Turkey. I just found my old notebook with the bagmaker's details. I hope to find her online and order another bag from her soon with a more practical closure because she uses gorgeous chewy leather.
> The fur baby is priceless and irreplacable.
> 
> View attachment 5613382
> 
> 
> The snakeskin bag that holds such a special place in my heart and in my collection as it was my first bag design/sketch. I always remember the brother+sister duo who worked with me to make my dream a reality. Made for me when I lived in Indonesia. Still the most jaw-dropping bag I own, all these years later.
> 
> View attachment 5613384
> 
> 
> This suede and leather bag is from a contemporary brand, I'm sure, but it falls perfectly into the Unknown category because I have no idea which brand. It was gifted to me by a dear friend who always removes all interior tags from the bags she gifts me (I have no idea why but guess it's because she doesn't want me to google the cost).
> I almost lost it to mould earlier this year but it's now been treated and is gorgeous again. It's one of the ones I'm carrying all the time these days.
> 
> View attachment 5613383
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of bags from Ukraine- one gifted to me by someone very dear and another I had comissioned by an artisan, but no photos of those to hand. I also have a coconut shell bag from my time in Thailand that I absolutely adore but I don't have photos of it to share (it's in storage right now)....so, this is definitely an incomplete showcase.
> 
> Edits: all the ridiculous typos because no coffee in this system yet, ha ha
> 
> That snakeskin bag IS special and I am glad you rescued the little black circle bag. It is so cute! But you know I love Mr. Grumpy!!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

jblended said:


> Funny you should say that. My mum was strongly recommending that I do just this late last year, and I was _seriously_ considering it for a while.
> 
> I've been playing with leatherworking for fun. When I was stuck in isoaltion in hospital earlier this year, I made a few bags that I saddle stitched together, along with a couple of card holders and a few novelty bag charms in the shape of a koala and a ladybug (gifted everything to the nurses who were caring for me at the time).
> All of them I designed myself, not from pre-bought patterns (apart from a popcorn pouch bag that was from a pattern because I happen to love that design). I loved every second of it. It was the happiest I'd been in years.
> 
> Then I fell into a pretty deep depression and started questioning my endeavours. The usual self-doubt that accompanies depression crept in and I started thinking how ludicrous it was to assume I could even make something nice, or that anyone would be interested.
> However, I've been feeling a lot more like myself recently and am starting to think, "Why not try? Nothing to lose, really."
> 
> Sorry that turned into quite the rambling response!
> Let's see where life takes me...
> 
> 
> This makes me love them even more!



DO IT!!!!!! If it brings you joy to do AND you can make some money, then heck yeah!!!!! And no one cares what you look like, they only care about the bag. Does anyone know what the person who designed their bag looks like? Or even who ACTUALLY designed it? Get a sales rep if you need to sell in person, like at a craft show…they will do it for a cut of the sale.


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5613059
> 
> Gotcha, you mean this one. Here’s what I would carry in my bag.
> Mine is the full size. I think @Jereni has a mini one. I don’t find it any more or less difficult to use than any other bucket bag. I use it as a shoulder bag. The strap is long enough for crossbody, but the bag sticks out quite far. Once loaded up, it does have some weight. But I don’t find the bag too heavy.



I do have the mini small one.  FWIW: definitely easier / better for crossbodying, but every now and again I struggle getting things out of it.


----------



## Jereni

@More bags love that Coco Handle! Also that Hermes is lovely. And thank you for the kind words in my collection!

@BowieFan1971 congrats on the new bag! Lovely shade of red. 

@lill_canele gorgeous collection of M-R bags!!! I love that Prada. 

@jblended love all your bespoke / unknown pieces! Good idea to share them this week.


----------



## More bags

jblended said:


> Hmm... brands S-Z. I'll do U for Unknown.
> (these should be under B for Bespoke, but I missed that week so am improvising)
> 
> I think everyone has seen these already, and I'm afraid I'm reusing old photos, but they're all I've got presently. Here are some of my unknown/ handmade bags.
> 
> The footbal bag from my very brief time in Hong Kong, handmade for me based on a rubber backpack I had as a child when living in Argentina. There are now better versions of this design on the market (Mirta) but mine is around 16 or 17 years old now so it feels more special to me.
> 
> View attachment 5613381
> 
> 
> This one I let go of last year because the closure was a nightmare. Pebbled yellow leather pouch/crossbody, handstitched and hand-painted for me when I lived in Turkey. I just found my old notebook with the bagmaker's details. I hope to find her online and order another bag from her soon with a more practical closure because she uses gorgeous chewy leather.
> The fur baby is priceless and irreplacable.
> 
> View attachment 5613382
> 
> 
> The snakeskin bag that holds such a special place in my heart and in my collection as it was my first bag design/sketch. I always remember the brother+sister duo who worked with me to make my dream a reality. Made for me when I lived in Indonesia. Still the most jaw-dropping bag I own, all these years later.
> 
> View attachment 5613384
> 
> 
> This suede and leather bag is from a contemporary brand, I'm sure, but it falls perfectly into the Unknown category because I have no idea which brand. It was gifted to me by a dear friend who always removes all interior tags from the bags she gifts me (I have no idea why but guess it's because she doesn't want me to google the cost).
> I almost lost it to mould earlier this year but it's now been treated and is gorgeous again. It's one of the ones I'm carrying all the time these days.
> 
> View attachment 5613383
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of bags from Ukraine- one gifted to me by someone very dear and another I had comissioned by an artisan, but no photos of those to hand. I also have a coconut shell bag from my time in Thailand that I absolutely adore but I don't have photos of it to share (it's in storage right now)....so, this is definitely an incomplete showcase.
> 
> Edits: all the ridiculous typos because no coffee in this system yet, ha ha


These are beautiful bags @jblended.
+1 with @papertiger ’s suggestion of getting into the bag making business!


----------



## lill_canele

Hmm S-Z....

I have 3 YSL bags and 2 YSL clutches. Also, 4 YSL slgs. Most of which I have posted on here before haha.
Quite a bit of YSL shoes (haven't shown those, I'll try to snap a pic later this week.)
I am very partial to YSL RTW. (again, I'll try to take photos of my favorites.)

A classic pair of Stuart Weizmann over the knee boots. 

A vintage Salvatore Ferragamo wallet. A gift from my aunt, in beautiful smooth leather . I want to say box leather. I'll find it somewhere.


----------



## jblended

BowieFan1971 said:


> That snakeskin bag IS special and I am glad you rescued the little black circle bag. It is so cute! But you know I love Mr. Grumpy!!!!!!


Oh thank you! I had completely forgotten. He's another "Unknown" so should have been in my showcase. 
Sorry it's the same old pic. 
I do so love this bag! It's the perfect amount of quirky for me! 





BowieFan1971 said:


> DO IT!!!!!! If it brings you joy to do AND you can make some money, then heck yeah!!!!! And no one cares what you look like, they only care about the bag. Does anyone know what the person who designed their bag looks like? Or even who ACTUALLY designed it? Get a sales rep if you need to sell in person, like at a craft show…they will do it for a cut of the sale.





More bags said:


> These are beautiful bags @jblended.
> +1 with @papertiger ’s suggestion of getting into the bag making business!


I'm so touched! Thank you both! 

Oh I'm welling up again. I'm always humbled by the readiness of this community to uplift and support each other. Thank you guys for being the absolute best pocket friends a person could ever dream of having!


----------



## Jereni

Alright, here’s my G-Ls. 

For L I have Longchamp and Louis Vuitton. Both dark brown, I suppose.  The Longchamps is my go to travel bag, and the LV is wonderfully casual fabulous. I do sometimes struggle with all the parts flapping around. 




Aaand I guess that’s it. I don’t have any Kate  Spade anymore and I have yet to own any Gucci.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Hmm... brands S-Z. I'll do U for Unknown.
> (these should be under B for Bespoke, but I missed that week so am improvising)
> 
> I think everyone has seen these already, and I'm afraid I'm reusing old photos, but they're all I've got presently. Here are some of my unknown/ handmade bags.
> 
> The footbal bag from my very brief time in Hong Kong, handmade for me based on a rubber backpack I had as a child when living in Argentina. There are now better versions of this design on the market (Mirta) but mine is around 16 or 17 years old now so it feels more special to me.
> 
> View attachment 5613381
> 
> 
> This one I let go of last year because the closure was a nightmare. Pebbled yellow leather pouch/crossbody, handstitched and hand-painted for me when I lived in Turkey. I just found my old notebook with the bagmaker's details. I hope to find her online and order another bag from her soon with a more practical closure because she uses gorgeous chewy leather.
> The fur baby is priceless and irreplacable.
> 
> View attachment 5613382
> 
> 
> The snakeskin bag that holds such a special place in my heart and in my collection as it was my first bag design/sketch. I always remember the brother+sister duo who worked with me to make my dream a reality. Made for me when I lived in Indonesia. Still the most jaw-dropping bag I own, all these years later.
> 
> View attachment 5613384
> 
> 
> This suede and leather bag is from a contemporary brand, I'm sure, but it falls perfectly into the Unknown category because I have no idea which brand. It was gifted to me by a dear friend who always removes all interior tags from the bags she gifts me (I have no idea why but guess it's because she doesn't want me to google the cost).
> I almost lost it to mould earlier this year but it's now been treated and is gorgeous again. It's one of the ones I'm carrying all the time these days.
> 
> View attachment 5613383
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of bags from Ukraine- one gifted to me by someone very dear and another I had comissioned by an artisan, but no photos of those to hand. I also have a coconut shell bag from my time in Thailand that I absolutely adore but I don't have photos of it to share (it's in storage right now)....so, this is definitely an incomplete showcase.
> 
> Edits: all the ridiculous typos because no coffee in this system yet, ha ha



These bags are all fantastic! And kitty is adorable!     

Sorry you're having such an emotionally draining day.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Oh thank you! I had completely forgotten. He's another "Unknown" so should have been in my showcase.
> Sorry it's the same old pic.
> I do so love this bag! It's the perfect amount of quirky for me!
> View attachment 5613529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so touched! Thank you both!
> 
> Oh I'm welling up again. I'm always humbled by the readiness of this community to uplift and support each other. Thank you guys for being the absolute best pocket friends a person could ever dream of having!



Mr. Grumpy!    Love this bag!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> Let's see where life takes me...


Make it a happy place! Life has to listen to your wishes and see your abilities and talent and life definetly knows you deserve to thrive!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> It's adorable!


Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> My Tory Burch bags and the sunflower bag.  I definitely missed a few bags but that is because I have a few listed. They still count in my collection till the go.
> 
> View attachment 5612874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612878


I still love the two tone barrel bag. I dithered over it and never got it. Every time I see yours, I feel regret.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> My Tory Burch bags and the sunflower bag.  I definitely missed a few bags but that is because I have a few listed. They still count in my collection till the go.
> 
> View attachment 5612874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612877
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612878


Simply gorgeous bags! I love the green.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> Tory Burch:
> My few TB items:
> View attachment 5612947
> View attachment 5612948
> View attachment 5612949
> 
> The McGraw hobo in cold brew & the Perry tote in claret. What I’m most excited to use this fall are the shoes though.





baghabitz34 said:


> Some miscellaneous MJ & MCM:
> View attachment 5612952
> View attachment 5612953
> View attachment 5612954
> View attachment 5612955
> View attachment 5612956





baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5613059
> 
> Gotcha, you mean this one. Here’s what I would carry in my bag.
> Mine is the full size. I think @Jereni has a mini one. I don’t find it any more or less difficult to use than any other bucket bag. I use it as a shoulder bag. The strap is long enough for crossbody, but the bag sticks out quite far. Once loaded up, it does have some weight. But I don’t find the bag too heavy.


A stunning collection. The bags - so hard to pick a favourite and I do really love those boots!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> T....
> 
> .... for teeny tiny bag.
> 
> The big imposter got a little charm today.
> 
> View attachment 5613105
> 
> 
> I made it from the slip pocket I removed from the ex yucky snake bag. (Can't justify the tiniest scrap of material go to waste.)


That teeny bag is super cute - so clever!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Not a full ensemble shot cuz it’s a “hang around the house and chill post yard work” kind of day…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613123


Looking good! If that’s a hang around the house shot then your going out must be totally incredible!


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> Ralph Lauren is lovely- especially when it comes to vintage cowgirl boots. I was lucky to score a pair a while ago.
> Can´t find my own photo, but this is the model/ colourway I have.
> 
> View attachment 5613278


So you @cowgirlsboots ! Love them. 


jblended said:


> Hmm... brands S-Z. I'll do U for Unknown.
> (these should be under B for Bespoke, but I missed that week so am improvising)
> 
> I think everyone has seen these already, and I'm afraid I'm reusing old photos, but they're all I've got presently. Here are some of my unknown/ handmade bags.
> 
> The footbal bag from my very brief time in Hong Kong, handmade for me based on a rubber backpack I had as a child when living in Argentina. There are now better versions of this design on the market (Mirta) but mine is around 16 or 17 years old now so it feels more special to me.
> 
> View attachment 5613381
> 
> 
> This one I let go of last year because the closure was a nightmare. Pebbled yellow leather pouch/crossbody, handstitched and hand-painted for me when I lived in Turkey. I just found my old notebook with the bagmaker's details. I hope to find her online and order another bag from her soon with a more practical closure because she uses gorgeous chewy leather.
> The fur baby is priceless and irreplacable.
> 
> View attachment 5613382
> 
> 
> The snakeskin bag that holds such a special place in my heart and in my collection as it was my first bag design/sketch. I always remember the brother+sister duo who worked with me to make my dream a reality. Made for me when I lived in Indonesia. Still the most jaw-dropping bag I own, all these years later.
> 
> View attachment 5613384
> 
> 
> This suede and leather bag is from a contemporary brand, I'm sure, but it falls perfectly into the Unknown category because I have no idea which brand. It was gifted to me by a dear friend who always removes all interior tags from the bags she gifts me (I have no idea why but guess it's because she doesn't want me to google the cost).
> I almost lost it to mould earlier this year but it's now been treated and is gorgeous again. It's one of the ones I'm carrying all the time these days.
> 
> View attachment 5613383
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of bags from Ukraine- one gifted to me by someone very dear and another I had comissioned by an artisan, but no photos of those to hand. I also have a coconut shell bag from my time in Thailand that I absolutely adore but I don't have photos of it to share (it's in storage right now)....so, this is definitely an incomplete showcase.
> 
> Edits: all the ridiculous typos because no coffee in this system yet, ha ha


Gorgeous bags. So unusual but wonderful. I’m totally with @papertiger  and others who have recommended you give this a go! You are very talented. Let that positive energy push through the lowness and negative self-talk. And the state funeral was hugely moving. We all feel like we lost someone special and, at times like this, are reminded of the other special people who may have left our lives. 


lill_canele said:


> Hmm S-Z....
> 
> I have 3 YSL bags and 2 YSL clutches. Also, 4 YSL slgs. Most of which I have posted on here before haha.
> Quite a bit of YSL shoes (haven't shown those, I'll try to snap a pic later this week.)
> I am very partial to YSL RTW. (again, I'll try to take photos of my favorites.)
> 
> A classic pair of Stuart Weizmann over the knee boots.
> 
> A vintage Salvatore Ferragamo wallet. A gift from my aunt, in beautiful smooth leather . I want to say box leather. I'll find it somewhere.


I can’t wait to see these YSL items. 


jblended said:


> Oh thank you! I had completely forgotten. He's another "Unknown" so should have been in my showcase.
> Sorry it's the same old pic.
> I do so love this bag! It's the perfect amount of quirky for me!
> View attachment 5613529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so touched! Thank you both!
> 
> Oh I'm welling up again. I'm always humbled by the readiness of this community to uplift and support each other. Thank you guys for being the absolute best pocket friends a person could ever dream of having!


This bag is so fun and, well just really cool! 


Jereni said:


> Alright, here’s my G-Ls.
> 
> For L I have Longchamp and Louis Vuitton. Both dark brown, I suppose.  The Longchamps is my go to travel bag, and the LV is wonderfully casual fabulous. I do sometimes struggle with all the parts flapping around.
> 
> View attachment 5613578
> 
> 
> Aaand I guess that’s it. I don’t have any Kate  Spade anymore and I have yet to own any Gucci.


Love both but adore your LV!! The pink branded strap and canvas look so good together!


----------



## lill_canele

lill_canele said:


> Hmm S-Z....
> 
> I have 3 YSL bags and 2 YSL clutches. Also, 4 YSL slgs. Most of which I have posted on here before haha.
> Quite a bit of YSL shoes (haven't shown those, I'll try to snap a pic later this week.)
> I am very partial to YSL RTW. (again, I'll try to take photos of my favorites.)
> 
> A classic pair of Stuart Weizmann over the knee boots.
> 
> A vintage Salvatore Ferragamo wallet. A gift from my aunt, in beautiful smooth leather . I want to say box leather. I'll find it somewhere.


(Apologies for the poor lighting)

All the YSL bags and SLGs. 





The top left zippy wallet was a gift from my very first YSL SA. 





And the vintage Salvatore Ferragamo wallet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The last time I used it, I went into a SF store and the SA was so impressed (not sure if that’s the right word but he got excited lol) with the wallet he offered to clean, oil and buff the leather. So I dropped it off with him and went shopping. When I came back he had put it in a lovely dust bag all wrapped up in a cute bag. It looked beautiful!




Brands don’t make these beautiful slim continental wallets anymore, sigh.


----------



## PurseUOut

baghabitz34 said:


> Some miscellaneous MJ & MCM:
> View attachment 5612955



Cute collection! I've been trying to find that brown MJ strap forever to go with my argan oil mini tote.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I still love the two tone barrel bag. I dithered over it and never got it. Every time I see yours, I feel regret.


Thank you! I really loved that release of bags. I wish they would do more like that. The green barrel is also from that grouping.


----------



## dcooney4

lill_canele said:


> (Apologies for the poor lighting)
> 
> All the YSL bags and SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 5613943
> View attachment 5613944
> 
> 
> The top left zippy wallet was a gift from my very first YSL SA.
> View attachment 5613945
> View attachment 5613946
> View attachment 5613947
> 
> 
> And the vintage Salvatore Ferragamo wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I used it, I went into a SF store and the SA was so impressed (not sure if that’s the right word but he got excited lol) with the wallet he offered to clean, oil and buff the leather. So I dropped it off with him and went shopping. When I came back he had put it in a lovely dust bag all wrapped up in a cute bag. It looked beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 5613967
> View attachment 5613966
> 
> Brands don’t make these beautiful slim continental wallets anymore, sigh.


So chic!


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> Oh thank you! I had completely forgotten. He's another "Unknown" so should have been in my showcase.
> Sorry it's the same old pic.
> I do so love this bag! It's the perfect amount of quirky for me!
> View attachment 5613529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so touched! Thank you both!
> 
> Oh I'm welling up again. I'm always humbled by the readiness of this community to uplift and support each other. Thank you guys for being the absolute best pocket friends a person could ever dream of having!


He is so cute!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Alright, here’s my G-Ls.
> 
> For L I have Longchamp and Louis Vuitton. Both dark brown, I suppose.  The Longchamps is my go to travel bag, and the LV is wonderfully casual fabulous. I do sometimes struggle with all the parts flapping around.
> 
> View attachment 5613578
> 
> 
> Aaand I guess that’s it. I don’t have any Kate  Spade anymore and I have yet to own any Gucci.


I love the the louis. It is such a fun bag .


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

PurseUOut said:


> Cute collection! I've been trying to find that brown MJ strap forever to go with my argan oil mini tote.


I got mine last year. It’s not on the MJ site anymore, but maybe it’s available at the outlet?


----------



## baghabitz34

lill_canele said:


> (Apologies for the poor lighting)
> 
> All the YSL bags and SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 5613943
> View attachment 5613944
> 
> 
> The top left zippy wallet was a gift from my very first YSL SA.
> View attachment 5613945
> View attachment 5613946
> View attachment 5613947
> 
> 
> And the vintage Salvatore Ferragamo wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I used it, I went into a SF store and the SA was so impressed (not sure if that’s the right word but he got excited lol) with the wallet he offered to clean, oil and buff the leather. So I dropped it off with him and went shopping. When I came back he had put it in a lovely dust bag all wrapped up in a cute bag. It looked beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 5613967
> View attachment 5613966
> 
> Brands don’t make these beautiful slim continental wallets anymore, sigh.


Love the YSL bags. I think you have the ones have on my wishlist. How are they holding up? How are you liking them?
Love the Ferragamo wallet & story.


----------



## PurseUOut

baghabitz34 said:


> I got mine last year. It’s not on the MJ site anymore, but maybe it’s available at the outlet?



Thanks! I checked recently and they only had the current color out, which I got.


----------



## lill_canele

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the YSL bags. I think you have the ones have on my wishlist. How are they holding up? How are you liking them?
> Love the Ferragamo wallet & story.


Thank you! For the most part, they have been great! 

The black on black envelope is my oldest bag in my current collection. I bought it in February 2017. The hardware only just started to chip in 2021 and it's not that bad IMO. (YSL said they would be happy to repaint it for about $200.) It is a very sturdy treated leather. I have put it on the concrete ground, worn it out in the rain, spilled a drink on it, magnet has not lost strength, still going strong! I wear this one as a crossbody too, so it gets banged up a lot. It's my everyday errand bag. Nice and discreet.

Cassandra with the black mock croc was bought at the beginning of 2020, right before lockdown. I was concerned I wasn't going to use it much when things opened back up again but it has been used wonderfully! It has feet which I love and is also very durable. I've dropped Chinese hot pot meat on it once and it wiped away with a napkin and water quite easily. It also can carry a lot despite the compact looking size. I have had the leather strap permanently cut off and mental loops removed. To me, this looks good only as a top handle bag. (This the original Cassandra bag when the strap was not removable. Now, of course, the strap is removable.)

The YSL denim luolou bag is relatively new, I think I got it end of last year. It was meant to be a summer bag but this summer I didn't reach for it as often as I had hoped. It is a very comfy bag but I do have to be a bit more aware of it because it is not leather and the leather parts of the strap are suede. I love the casual relaxed vibe but I think I'm not used to the size and shape. It feels a lot bulkier than my other bags and I know in the bag world, a small size denim loulou is really not that bulky lol. Crossbody-wise it sticks out a lot against my frame (I'm not short, 5' 5'' average I think, but am slender.) Underarm is fine but it felt way too hot in the summer. (California summers are getting hotter every year.) I'm hoping as the weather cools down in the fall, that it becomes more of a transitional fall piece or maybe even just a fall piece. I just need to be more aware of the weather reports in case of rain haha. I do keep a bag insert in it to help maintain the shape. If it does not work out for another season (2023) then I will consider selling it.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> A stunning collection. The bags - so hard to pick a favourite and I do really love those boots!


Thanks! I kept getting lucky last year with the TB sales. I think the boots were originally over $300. But they went on sale for 50% off + one day you could get an additional 15% off. Sold!


----------



## baghabitz34

lill_canele said:


> Thank you! For the most part, they have been great!
> 
> The black on black envelope is my oldest bag in my current collection. I bought it in February 2017. The hardware only just started to chip in 2021 and it's not that bad IMO. (YSL said they would be happy to repaint it for about $200.) It is a very sturdy treated leather. I have put it on the concrete ground, worn it out in the rain, spilled a drink on it, magnet has not lost strength, still going strong! I wear this one as a crossbody too, so it gets banged up a lot. It's my everyday errand bag. Nice and discreet.
> 
> Cassandra with the black mock croc was bought at the beginning of 2020, right before lockdown. I was concerned I wasn't going to use it much when things opened back up again but it has been used wonderfully! It has feet which I love and is also very durable. I've dropped Chinese hot pot meat on it once and it wiped away with a napkin and water quite easily. It also can carry a lot despite the compact looking size. I have had the leather strap permanently cut off and mental loops removed. To me, this looks good only as a top handle bag. (This the original Cassandra bag when the strap was not removable. Now, of course, the strap is removable.)
> 
> The YSL denim luolou bag is relatively new, I think I got it end of last year. It was meant to be a summer bag but this summer I didn't reach for it as often as I had hoped. It is a very comfy bag but I do have to be a bit more aware of it because it is not leather and the leather parts of the strap are suede. I love the casual relaxed vibe but I think I'm not used to the size and shape. It feels a lot bulkier than my other bags and I know in the bag world, a small size denim loulou is really not that bulky lol. Crossbody-wise it sticks out a lot against my frame (I'm not short, 5' 5'' average I think, but am slender.) Underarm is fine but it felt way too hot in the summer. (California summers are getting hotter every year.) I'm hoping as the weather cools down in the fall, that it becomes more of a transitional fall piece or maybe even just a fall piece. I just need to be more aware of the weather reports in case of rain haha. I do keep a bag insert in it to help maintain the shape. If it does not work out for another season (2023) then I will consider selling it.


Thanks for the detailed response. I don’t have any YSL bags & don’t have a store near me either.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks! I kept getting lucky last year with the TB sales. I think the boots were originally over $300. But they went on sale for 50% off + one day you could get an additional 15% off. Sold!


Wow, that is good! I love designer goods at reduced prices. All the benefits of pristine new at a price that makes you happy. Such beautiful boots too!


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> (Apologies for the poor lighting)
> 
> All the YSL bags and SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 5613943
> View attachment 5613944
> 
> 
> The top left zippy wallet was a gift from my very first YSL SA.
> View attachment 5613945
> View attachment 5613946
> View attachment 5613947
> 
> 
> And the vintage Salvatore Ferragamo wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I used it, I went into a SF store and the SA was so impressed (not sure if that’s the right word but he got excited lol) with the wallet he offered to clean, oil and buff the leather. So I dropped it off with him and went shopping. When I came back he had put it in a lovely dust bag all wrapped up in a cute bag. It looked beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 5613967
> View attachment 5613966
> 
> Brands don’t make these beautiful slim continental wallets anymore, sigh.


These are absolutely stunning and thanks for the extra information in your other post too. Denim is really on trend so it’s interesting to hear how you are having to adapt the wearing of this bag. Love the quilting and textures of your bags too. Lovely choices!


----------



## Katinahat

I’m showing Ted Baker for T as I have lots of his clothing. I wear his dresses to work regularly and have both a navy tailored long Mac and a full length black wool overcoat. 

But, in bags I don’t have any myself
even thought I bought this little camera bag for my sister’s birthday:


And this for my friend:


They are what I consider to be nice entry level contemporary designer bags.


----------



## baghabitz34

First, Happy Friday! Or Friyeah, as my son would say.

I’ve been using this beauty, the Fleuron Swann, medium size, vegetable tanned smooth leather, in the color brown, the last few days.

Some thoughts:
As I’ve stated before, I’m usually a big bag girl. There’s a big size delta between the medium & the large size. I was concerned it wouldn’t hold enough, but…


it holds everything I need comfortably.

Next concern was the smooth leather. I usually avoid it because I worry about scratches/marks. But I liked the color, so I bought it. Of course after using the bag for 2 seconds, I scratched it. Gutted, I tried rubbing the scratch out. It worked! I’ve looked from all angles, it’s gone.

Question: Anyone else have a bag/SLG/other item they were worried about using & it turned out better than expected?


----------



## lill_canele

baghabitz34 said:


> Question: Anyone else have a bag/SLG/other item they were worried about using & it turned out better than expected?



For me it was color transfer concerns with lighter color bags. Mainly my white canvas Celine and my light blue mini Rejane.
Both have been completely fine and I have used these 2 bags quite a lot this year!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My orange Prada…got a smudge on it and it wiped right off with a damp paper towel! Also, I have been really pleased with how my coated canvas Coach SLGs have held up to daily use, especially the card case/wallet/key chain all in one. Looks good as new and I definitely don’t baby it.


----------



## Jereni

Going to try and catch up on the rest of the by-letter / brand showcases this weekend. 

My ‘M’ bags are just these two: Mansur Gavriel and Mulberry. Love the Mulberry especially.


----------



## baghabitz34

lill_canele said:


> For me it was color transfer concerns with lighter color bags. Mainly my white canvas Celine and my light blue mini Rejane.
> Both have been completely fine and I have used these 2 bags quite a lot this year!


I think most of us can relate to this. I’m very careful with how I use my light colored bags. Happy the Celine & Rejane have worked out.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> My orange Prada…got a smudge on it and it wiped right off with a damp paper towel! Also, I have been really pleased with how my coated canvas Coach SLGs have held up to daily use, especially the card case/wallet/key chain all in one. Looks good as new and I definitely don’t baby it.


Canvas Coach SLGs & bags have held up pretty well for me too. And I don’t baby mine either - rain, sleet, snow - they’ve been through it.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> Going to try and catch up on the rest of the by-letter / brand showcases this weekend.
> 
> My ‘M’ bags are just these two: Mansur Gavriel and Mulberry. Love the Mulberry especially.
> 
> View attachment 5616670


Love the Mulberry too. It’s a Lily?
Like the color of the MG.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Going to try and catch up on the rest of the by-letter / brand showcases this weekend.
> 
> My ‘M’ bags are just these two: Mansur Gavriel and Mulberry. Love the Mulberry especially.
> 
> View attachment 5616670


Love them both! Is the rose colored one a Crossbody or a backpack?


----------



## dcooney4

I am bored and keep looking at bags.  I had bought a mocha GFG Small Tote off someone that was new but it is a bit heavier than she stated. So I listed it and quite a few others. The bridle Leather Tote still hasn’t been worn despite being lovely. At what point do you list or give stuff away, if you find you aren’t using it?


----------



## Jereni

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the Mulberry too. It’s a Lily?
> Like the color of the MG.



Thanks! Yes it’s a top handle Lily. 



dcooney4 said:


> Love them both! Is the rose colored one a Crossbody or a backpack?



Thank you! The rose one is a small crossbody.


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I am bored and keep looking at bags.  I had bought a mocha GFG Small Tote off someone that was new but it is a bit heavier than she stated. So I listed it and quite a few others. The bridle Leather Tote still hasn’t been worn despite being lovely. At what point do you list or give stuff away, if you find you aren’t using it?


I don’t think there is a particular time point…if I want something else and want the money/space or if I can pinpoint a particular reason why I don’t use it, then it’s time.


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> (Apologies for the poor lighting)
> 
> All the YSL bags and SLGs.
> 
> View attachment 5613943
> View attachment 5613944
> 
> 
> The top left zippy wallet was a gift from my very first YSL SA.
> View attachment 5613945
> View attachment 5613946
> View attachment 5613947
> 
> 
> And the vintage Salvatore Ferragamo wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I used it, I went into a SF store and the SA was so impressed (not sure if that’s the right word but he got excited lol) with the wallet he offered to clean, oil and buff the leather. So I dropped it off with him and went shopping. When I came back he had put it in a lovely dust bag all wrapped up in a cute bag. It looked beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 5613967
> View attachment 5613966
> 
> Brands don’t make these beautiful slim continental wallets anymore, sigh.



Love your YSL/SLP bags


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> First, Happy Friday! Or Friyeah, as my son would say.
> 
> I’ve been using this beauty, the Fleuron Swann, medium size, vegetable tanned smooth leather, in the color brown, the last few days.
> 
> Some thoughts:
> As I’ve stated before, I’m usually a big bag girl. There’s a big size delta between the medium & the large size. I was concerned it wouldn’t hold enough, but…
> View attachment 5616145
> 
> it holds everything I need comfortably.
> 
> Next concern was the smooth leather. I usually avoid it because I worry about scratches/marks. But I liked the color, so I bought it. Of course after using the bag for 2 seconds, I scratched it. Gutted, I tried rubbing the scratch out. It worked! I’ve looked from all angles, it’s gone.
> 
> Question: Anyone else have a bag/SLG/other item they were worried about using & it turned out better than expected?



H Calvis

It seems they are a SLG to either love to hate , nothing in-between. I bought mine on-line, one after another, They are so useful and lightweight, good for either CCs or business cards. I love mine and carry 2 every day.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> Question: Anyone else have a bag/SLG/other item they were worried about using & it turned out better than expected?


When I bought my Dior Karenina wallet I was so scared to actually use it. It´s the softest lambskin...
I´ve been using it every day for a while now- might be a year or even longer, almost two? I´m hopeless with time- and it´s still perfect. The only issue is that I lost the plastic inlay of the letter "C" of the charm. "... happens!"


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Not bag related....
My grown up children sent me flowers in the mail. What a lovely surprise. Actually it made me cry.


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not bag related....
> My grown up children sent me flowers in the mail. What a lovely surprise. Actually it made me cry.
> View attachment 5616998



They are beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> They are beautiful!


Thank you! I'm feeling so blessed they thought of me.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not bag related....
> My grown up children sent me flowers in the mail. What a lovely surprise. Actually it made me cry.
> View attachment 5616998


They are absolutely lovely!!!!


----------



## whateve

dcooney4 said:


> I am bored and keep looking at bags.  I had bought a mocha GFG Small Tote off someone that was new but it is a bit heavier than she stated. So I listed it and quite a few others. The bridle Leather Tote still hasn’t been worn despite being lovely. At what point do you list or give stuff away, if you find you aren’t using it?


Most of the time it takes me too long to admit that I should get rid of bags. I've gotten more motivated this month. I sold two bags and have listed some others. It is easier for me to sell bags if I'm not going to lose too much money on them but finally I'm listing bags I expect I won't recoup much.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not bag related....
> My grown up children sent me flowers in the mail. What a lovely surprise. Actually it made me cry.
> View attachment 5616998


This is wonderful!


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> First, Happy Friday! Or Friyeah, as my son would say.
> 
> I’ve been using this beauty, the Fleuron Swann, medium size, vegetable tanned smooth leather, in the color brown, the last few days.
> 
> Some thoughts:
> As I’ve stated before, I’m usually a big bag girl. There’s a big size delta between the medium & the large size. I was concerned it wouldn’t hold enough, but…
> View attachment 5616145
> 
> it holds everything I need comfortably.
> 
> Next concern was the smooth leather. I usually avoid it because I worry about scratches/marks. But I liked the color, so I bought it. Of course after using the bag for 2 seconds, I scratched it. Gutted, I tried rubbing the scratch out. It worked! I’ve looked from all angles, it’s gone.
> 
> Question: Anyone else have a bag/SLG/other item they were worried about using & it turned out better than expected?


Happy Friday! Lovely collection. I worry about very smooth leather too. What did you use to rub it out? 


lill_canele said:


> For me it was color transfer concerns with lighter color bags. Mainly my white canvas Celine and my light blue mini Rejane.
> Both have been completely fine and I have used these 2 bags quite a lot this year!


Totally echo this being I love crossbody bags. My new chalk camera bag gets colour transfer easily from my jeans! Fortunately it was not expensive and seems to wipe easily. 


Jereni said:


> Going to try and catch up on the rest of the by-letter / brand showcases this weekend.
> 
> My ‘M’ bags are just these two: Mansur Gavriel and Mulberry. Love the Mulberry especially.
> 
> View attachment 5616670


Gorgeous bags and the colours look so good together. I was in Mulberry yesterday and someone was trying on a grey Lily as their first ever Mulberry bag. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Canvas Coach SLGs & bags have held up pretty well for me too. And I don’t baby mine either - rain, sleet, snow - they’ve been through it.


My Coach Canvas tote is one of my most disappointing bags. Generally it’s gorgeous with great attention to detail duch as leather lining but it has folded corners that have rubbed so they are now white. Probably no one else would notice but I do. I keep it for wet weather wear. 


dcooney4 said:


> I am bored and keep looking at bags.  I had bought a mocha GFG Small Tote off someone that was new but it is a bit heavier than she stated. So I listed it and quite a few others. The bridle Leather Tote still hasn’t been worn despite being lovely. At what point do you list or give stuff away, if you find you aren’t using it?


Boredom is terrible for shopping! I keep for ages! I’m too lazy to sell anything. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> When I bought my Dior Karenina wallet I was so scared to actually use it. It´s the softest lambskin...
> I´ve been using it every day for a while now- might be a year or even longer, almost two? I´m hopeless with time- and it´s still perfect. The only issue is that I lost the plastic inlay of the letter "C" of the charm. "... happens!"
> 
> View attachment 5616997


I love the colour. I’m glad it’s wearing so well for joy. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Not bag related....
> My grown up children sent me flowers in the mail. What a lovely surprise. Actually it made me cry.
> View attachment 5616998


What stunning flowers. How special!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> *2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
> 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
> 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
> 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
> 25 Sept - totes
> 2 Oct - satchels
> 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 16 Oct - shoulder bags
> 23 Oct - bucket bags
> 30 Oct - clutches
> 6 Nov - backpacks
> 13 Nov - bags that don’t count
> 20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes
> 27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories
> 4 Dec - bag storage
> 11 Dec - SLGs
> 18 Dec - charms
> 
> Challenges:
> Sept - bags in different locations
> Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags
> Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
> Dec - use the bag.*


Totes this week TPF friends. What can you share about this style. Knowledge, pics or general insight/inspiration!  

The tote bag has had a revolution in the past few years as cheap reusable tote bags have replaced single use plastic bags across the world. My DDs love to have a collection of the white cotton bags with different pictures stamped on one side. 

I looked it up. A large bag with two handles mostly worn over the shoulder seemed to be the definition in most places. An very early reference in literature described a simple brown leather bag with two handles. The verb - toting - meaning to carry something heavy or awkward. 

So what does the tote bag mean to you?


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not bag related....
> My grown up children sent me flowers in the mail. What a lovely surprise. Actually it made me cry.
> View attachment 5616998


Gorgeous flowers!


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Happy Friday! Lovely collection. I worry about very smooth leather too. What did you use to rub it out?
> 
> My Coach Canvas tote is one of my most disappointing bags. Generally it’s gorgeous with great attention to detail duch as leather lining but it has folded corners that have rubbed so they are now white. Probably no one else would notice but I do. I keep it for wet weather wear.


Surprisingly, I just used my finger. 

Bummer about your Coach tote. But folded corners are always a challenge, regardless of brand.


----------



## msd_bags

Sorry I was not able to join the brand showcase.  I’m in UK now for some official business.  And of course, I can’t be expected to NOT buy from my fave brand — Mulberry!

Here’s my Mini Zipped Bayswater in black.  



I already have this style in Small in oxblood color and that works so well for me as an office bag.  This one will be more of a play bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Totes this week TPF friends. What can you share about this style. Knowledge, pics or general insight/inspiration!
> 
> The tote bag has had a revolution in the past few years as cheap reusable tote bags have replaced single use plastic bags across the world. My DDs love to have a collection of the white cotton bags with different pictures stamped on one side.
> 
> I looked it up. A large bag with two handles mostly worn over the shoulder seemed to be the definition in most places. An very early reference in literature described a simple brown leather bag with two handles. The verb - toting - meaning to carry something heavy or awkward.
> 
> So what does the tote bag mean to you?


Means I have a lot to carry that Day. Lol


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Sorry I was not able to join the brand showcase.  I’m in UK now for some official business.  And of course, I can’t be expected to NOT buy from my fave brand — Mulberry!
> 
> Here’s my Mini Zipped Bayswater in black.
> View attachment 5617532
> 
> 
> I already have this style in Small in oxblood color and that works so well for me as an office bag.  This one will be more of a play bag.


Yay! So perfect for you .


----------



## jblended

@lill_canele Love your YSL bags and SF wallet!  

@baghabitz34 Your Fleuron Swann is gorgeous. I have a soft spot for veg tan leather! And the Coach rivet wallet is so nice. Don't think I've seen it before. 

@Jereni That Lily is to die for. 

@cowgirlsboots Your kids are so sweet! The flowers are stunning!  

@whateve Happy for you that you're on a selling spree! Hopefully you do end up recouping a good chunk of money on the ones you're letting go. 

@msd_bags Love the new Mulberry! Have a great time in the UK! 

@dcooney4 My brother is finally coming out of ICU later today. I'm hoping you have the same good news for your DH soon. Sending positive, healing vibes your way!


----------



## baghabitz34

jblended said:


> @lill_canele Love your YSL bags and SF wallet!
> 
> @baghabitz34 Your Fleuron Swann is gorgeous. I have a soft spot for veg tan leather! And the Coach rivet wallet is so nice. Don't think I've seen it before.
> 
> @Jereni That Lily is to die for.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots Your kids are so sweet! The flowers are stunning!
> 
> @whateve Happy for you that you're on a selling spree! Hopefully you do end up recouping a good chunk of money on the ones you're letting go.
> 
> @msd_bags Love the new Mulberry! Have a great time in the UK!
> 
> @dcooney4 My brother is finally coming out of ICU later today. I'm hoping you have the same good news for your DH soon. Sending positive, healing vibes your way!


Thanks! The Coach wallet, in that colorway, is fairly new.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Totes…
To me they are a bag that screams versatility. Extremely practical. A simple shape that lets the materials do the talking. The basic shape/design is suitable for all but the dressiest occasion and a simple tote in a luxe fabric or leather is the perfect blend of upscale/elegant and casual. You can easily accessorize them to give it the personality that compliments your outfit. In a small size, they are a cute handbag. In a large size, they are a travel companion. If I had to choose only one bag style to own, a medium size zippered shoulder tote like my Coach Bay or orange Prada would be it. But with a bag this simple, quality really matters because it can look cheap, ratty and/or “basic” very easily if not in good shape or poorly constructed because the materials and workmanship are front and center. Totes make up 2/5 of my collection. I will only buy ones that close now, preferably with a zip.

My totes…
Coach Bay, embossed Prada, Etro paisley canvas, LV Cabas Mezzo

Hermès Museau, Dooney and Bourke teal Saffiano, LV Bucket GM, Gucci Abbey tote (tan) and navy hobo tote 

Lagerfeld Eiffel Tower and Fragonard Paris canvas, straw summer tote


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> @lill_canele Love your YSL bags and SF wallet!
> 
> @baghabitz34 Your Fleuron Swann is gorgeous. I have a soft spot for veg tan leather! And the Coach rivet wallet is so nice. Don't think I've seen it before.
> 
> @Jereni That Lily is to die for.
> 
> @cowgirlsboots Your kids are so sweet! The flowers are stunning!
> 
> @whateve Happy for you that you're on a selling spree! Hopefully you do end up recouping a good chunk of money on the ones you're letting go.
> 
> @msd_bags Love the new Mulberry! Have a great time in the UK!
> 
> @dcooney4 My brother is finally coming out of ICU later today. I'm hoping you have the same good news for your DH soon. Sending positive, healing vibes your way!


Thanks! He is home now and each day a tiny bit better. Still a Long Road.Hope your brother has a quicker recovery.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Totes this week TPF friends. What can you share about this style. Knowledge, pics or general insight/inspiration!


I missed the last two weeks of brand showcase, but I believe I don't have any bags from those brands in my main collection.

As for totes, they are not my favorite style of bag (although I admire their practicality), and not having to go into an office means I don't need to carry a lot of stuff.  Nonetheless, I have a couple of Dooney totes just in case.  One is a brown one and the other is a pink one with tags that has been sitting in my closet of departing bags, but I am thinking I will just fish it out and use it if I need  a roomier bag, especially during the colder months.


whateve said:


> Most of the time it takes me too long to admit that I should get rid of bags. I've gotten more motivated this month. I sold two bags and have listed some others. It is easier for me to sell bags* if I'm not going to lose too much money on them but finally I'm listing bags I expect I won't recoup much.*


I've pretty much lost money on every bag I have sold (some of them being unused contemporary bags, still with their tags), so have come to the conclusion I am just not good at selling.   Some were small losses, others were bigger.  My fault lies in being impatient and wanting them to move quickly once I have decided to let go.  Anyway, it's one of the reasons I am trying to be more thoughtful with purchases, and build a forever collection.


BowieFan1971 said:


> My totes…


Admiring your range of totes, and that lovely orange Prada is making me want an orange bag!  You make a good point that the tote style in small size makes a cute handbag.  I always think of totes as large bags and being able to stuff a lot in the bag, but medium to small size tote styles can hold a lot, but one doesn't have to worry about the weight.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Totes…
> To me they are a bag that screams versatility. A basic shape that lets the materials do the talking. The basic  shape/design is suitable for all but the dressiest occasion and a simple tote in a luxe fabric or leather is the perfect blend of upscale/elegant and casual. You can easily accessorize them to give it the personality that compliments your outfit. In a small size, they are a cute handbag. In a large size, they are a travel companion. If I had to choose only one bag style to own, a medium size zippered shoulder tote like my Coach Bay or orange Prada would be it. But with a bag this simple, quality matters because it can look cheap, ratty and/or basic very easily if not in good shape or poorly constructed because the materials and workmanship are front and center. Totes make up 2/5 of my collection. I will only buy ones that close now, preferably with a zip.
> 
> My totes…
> Coach Bay, embossed Prada, Etro paisley canvas, LV Cabas Mezzo
> 
> Hermès Museau, Dooney and Bourke teal Saffiano, LV Bucket GM, Gucci Abbey tote (tan) and navy hobo tote
> 
> Lagerfeld Eiffel Tower and Fragonard Paris canvas, straw summer tote
> 
> View attachment 5618012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618015


I adore your totes.


----------



## jblended

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! He is home now and each day a tiny bit better. Still a Long Road.Hope your brother has a quicker recovery.


Oh that's the best news! I'm so glad he's home now- there's nothing like the comfort of your own bed. Hang in there and hopefully the recovery continues at greater speed with each passing day. 

@BowieFan1971 Love your totes. I don't see a lot of Etro so that one made me smile!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jblended said:


> My brother is finally coming out of ICU later today


So glad to hear this news, @jblended.  Hoping for a speedy recovery and good health.  


dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! He is home now and each day a tiny bit better. Still a Long Road.Hope your brother has a quicker recovery.


Glad to hear he is back home and getting better.  Sending good vibes for a steady recovery back to good health.


----------



## BowieFan1971

A real mod shot for the Prada doctor bag…out shopping today.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> So glad to hear this news, @jblended.  Hoping for a speedy recovery and good health.
> 
> Glad to hear he is back home and getting better.  Sending good vibes for a steady recovery back to good health.


Thank you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I not sure, I own any real/ classic tote bags. 
The Dior St.Germain could count as one. I haven´t used it much so far, because it´s a bit on the small side. My good old Jaguar doctor bag fits a lot more and has a safe closure.




In my opinion the big imposter can be called a tote too- a huge bag I can lug a lot of stuff around in. (It´s 40cms wide.)


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I not sure, I own any real/ classic tote bags.
> The Dior St.Germain could count as one. I haven´t used it much so far, because it´s a bit on the small side. My good old Jaguar doctor bag fits a lot more and has a safe closure.
> 
> View attachment 5618248
> 
> 
> In my opinion the big imposter can be called a tote too- a huge bag I can lug a lot of stuff around in. (It´s 40cms wide.)
> 
> View attachment 5618250


I didn’t realize the bottom bag was so large.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I not sure, I own any real/ classic tote bags.
> The Dior St.Germain could count as one. I haven´t used it much so far, because it´s a bit on the small side. My good old Jaguar doctor bag fits a lot more and has a safe closure.
> 
> View attachment 5618248
> 
> 
> In my opinion the big imposter can be called a tote too- a huge bag I can lug a lot of stuff around in. (It´s 40cms wide.)
> 
> View attachment 5618250


I love the leather on the Dior!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the leather on the Dior!


Thank you! It´s the fabulous leather so many older Dior bags are made of- very soft to the touch, a little shiny and the smell is addictive. It´s not as delicate as one could fear, though. When I bought this bag from a lady who had been using it as a workbag for years it only had some corner wear that could easily be touched up.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> I didn’t realize the bottom bag was so large.


It´s a tank...  and it´s heavy. I´ve been using it for the last couple of days and quite like it. I made a bag organizer for it, so it´s not a black hole.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! It´s the fabulous leather so many older Dior bags are made of- very soft to the touch, a little shiny and the smell is addictive. It´s not as delicate as one could fear, though. When I bought this bag from a lady who had been using it as a workbag for years it only had some corner wear that could easily be touched up.


It looks thick but supple…no surprise it is a tank.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> A real mod shot for the Prada doctor bag…out shopping today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618174



Love the color combo of black and white and red! Timeless!


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Sorry I was not able to join the brand showcase.  I’m in UK now for some official business.  And of course, I can’t be expected to NOT buy from my fave brand — Mulberry!
> 
> Here’s my Mini Zipped Bayswater in black.
> View attachment 5617532
> 
> 
> I already have this style in Small in oxblood color and that works so well for me as an office bag.  This one will be more of a play bag.


Absolutely gorgeous! Of course you had to have it. I don’t have a zipped bayswater but a colleague has a small and I often drool over it. A great memento of your trip!


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Totes…
> To me they are a bag that screams versatility. Extremely practical. A simple shape that lets the materials do the talking. The basic shape/design is suitable for all but the dressiest occasion and a simple tote in a luxe fabric or leather is the perfect blend of upscale/elegant and casual. You can easily accessorize them to give it the personality that compliments your outfit. In a small size, they are a cute handbag. In a large size, they are a travel companion. If I had to choose only one bag style to own, a medium size zippered shoulder tote like my Coach Bay or orange Prada would be it. But with a bag this simple, quality really matters because it can look cheap, ratty and/or “basic” very easily if not in good shape or poorly constructed because the materials and workmanship are front and center. Totes make up 2/5 of my collection. I will only buy ones that close now, preferably with a zip.
> 
> My totes…
> Coach Bay, embossed Prada, Etro paisley canvas, LV Cabas Mezzo
> 
> Hermès Museau, Dooney and Bourke teal Saffiano, LV Bucket GM, Gucci Abbey tote (tan) and navy hobo tote
> 
> Lagerfeld Eiffel Tower and Fragonard Paris canvas, straw summer tote
> 
> View attachment 5618012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618015


What a collection! You do the tote bag so well! I love the range of your bags to include all sorts of materials and styles. 

You look so good in the mod shot below. I love the colours together - very classy. 

I’m also very jealous that you are still in a dress and sandals for shopping. I’m just beginning to dig out thick tights, warm coats and boots. Autumn is here. My DDs are complaining like mad that we’ve not got our heating on yet. Normally we’d be toasty with our gas fired central heating on by now but DH and I are delaying it because our bills are now well over 10% of my monthly earnings and are set to go up again soon (x3 or x4 what they used to be). It’s causing me to check my spending this month. I’ll just need to wear coats indoors and out! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> A real mod shot for the Prada doctor bag…out shopping today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618174


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> I not sure, I own any real/ classic tote bags.
> The Dior St.Germain could count as one. I haven´t used it much so far, because it´s a bit on the small side. My good old Jaguar doctor bag fits a lot more and has a safe closure.
> 
> View attachment 5618248
> 
> 
> In my opinion the big imposter can be called a tote too- a huge bag I can lug a lot of stuff around in. (It´s 40cms wide.)
> 
> View attachment 5618250


I love these. I hadn’t realised your “imposter” was so big either. What a practical bag.


----------



## Katinahat

@jblended and @dcooney4. Thinking of you and yours.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> What a collection! You do the tote bag so well! I love the range of your bags to include all sorts of materials and styles.
> 
> You look so good in the mod shot below. I love the colours together - very classy.
> 
> I’m also very jealous that you are still in a dress and sandals for shopping. I’m just beginning to dig out thick tights, warm coats and boots. Autumn is here. My DDs are complaining like mad that we’ve not got our heating on yet. Normally we’d be toasty with our gas fired central heating on by now but DH and I are delaying it because our bills are now well over 10% of my monthly earnings and are set to go up again soon (x3 or x4 what they used to be). It’s causing me to check my spending this month. I’ll just need to wear coats indoors and out!


Thank you! I love my Saint James dresses…so easy to just pull on and go! Stretchy and comfy but polished. Navy and white stripe is a staple for me. 

Glad I showed that totes are not all the same and do not have to be boring. 

I wish it was cold here! It stays over 60 here until well into December. I have worn short sleeves or even a sleeveless top on Christmas Eve. Fall and Spring are typically about 2-3 weeks long here. True Winter? About 4-6 weeks. It is too hot for too long here for my taste and I would never live here by choice. I can’t wait until I can wear long sleeves or even a cardi!

I have read about the heating crisis in GB. I hope this inflation and the  war in Ukraine start to calm down before more people really get hurt.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cowgirlsboots said:


> Not bag related....
> My grown up children sent me flowers in the mail. What a lovely surprise. Actually it made me cry.
> View attachment 5616998


Lovely!


BowieFan1971 said:


> Totes…
> To me they are a bag that screams versatility. Extremely practical. A simple shape that lets the materials do the talking. The basic shape/design is suitable for all but the dressiest occasion and a simple tote in a luxe fabric or leather is the perfect blend of upscale/elegant and casual. You can easily accessorize them to give it the personality that compliments your outfit. In a small size, they are a cute handbag. In a large size, they are a travel companion. If I had to choose only one bag style to own, a medium size zippered shoulder tote like my Coach Bay or orange Prada would be it. But with a bag this simple, quality really matters because it can look cheap, ratty and/or “basic” very easily if not in good shape or poorly constructed because the materials and workmanship are front and center. Totes make up 2/5 of my collection. I will only buy ones that close now, preferably with a zip.
> 
> My totes…
> Coach Bay, embossed Prada, Etro paisley canvas, LV Cabas Mezzo
> 
> Hermès Museau, Dooney and Bourke teal Saffiano, LV Bucket GM, Gucci Abbey tote (tan) and navy hobo tote
> 
> Lagerfeld Eiffel Tower and Fragonard Paris canvas, straw summer tote
> 
> View attachment 5618012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618015


Wow - these are so good! I am also a fan of the tote - so versatile!


BowieFan1971 said:


> A real mod shot for the Prada doctor bag…out shopping today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618174


You're beautiful!


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> My brother is finally coming out of ICU later today. I'm hoping you have the same good news for your DH soon. Sending positive, healing vibes your way!


So happy to hear good news @jblended! 
@dcooney4, sending you positive vibes for your DHs recovery.

i prefer light weight totes from a Whole Foods nylon or canvas shopping sac that can go over the shoulder to the Goyard St. Louis (mine is surprisingly durable and packs flat. The H Birkin is essentially a glorified tote bag, albeit one that is hand carry. @cowgirlsboots, both the H Birkin and it’s inspired cousins are heavy in size 35 or 40.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

A few bags in Different Locations (sorta - mostly my office )


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Totes…
> To me they are a bag that screams versatility. Extremely practical. A simple shape that lets the materials do the talking. The basic shape/design is suitable for all but the dressiest occasion and a simple tote in a luxe fabric or leather is the perfect blend of upscale/elegant and casual. You can easily accessorize them to give it the personality that compliments your outfit. In a small size, they are a cute handbag. In a large size, they are a travel companion. If I had to choose only one bag style to own, a medium size zippered shoulder tote like my Coach Bay or orange Prada would be it. But with a bag this simple, quality really matters because it can look cheap, ratty and/or “basic” very easily if not in good shape or poorly constructed because the materials and workmanship are front and center. Totes make up 2/5 of my collection. I will only buy ones that close now, preferably with a zip.
> 
> My totes…
> Coach Bay, embossed Prada, Etro paisley canvas, LV Cabas Mezzo
> 
> Hermès Museau, Dooney and Bourke teal Saffiano, LV Bucket GM, Gucci Abbey tote (tan) and navy hobo tote
> 
> Lagerfeld Eiffel Tower and Fragonard Paris canvas, straw summer tote
> 
> View attachment 5618012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618015


Love, love, love your totes. You described the versatility & functionality of totes so well I don’t have anything more to add, so I’ll just refer to your post!


----------



## baghabitz34

Prior to 2019, I was not into totes. I had one or two, but they were not my thing. In early 2019, I became interested in totes & started with these two:



Both MK, one’s dark blue with silver h/w and the other is black with gold. I used these quite a bit and realized I actually really like totes. Three years later, I’ve acquired a ridiculous amount as they have quickly become my favorite bag style. A sample of some of mine:


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> A few bags in Different Locations (sorta - mostly my office )
> View attachment 5618690
> View attachment 5618691
> View attachment 5618692
> View attachment 5618693
> View attachment 5618694
> View attachment 5618695


Love ALL of them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Prior to 2019, I was not into totes. I had one or two, but they were not my thing. In early 2019, I became interested in totes & started with these two:
> View attachment 5618705
> View attachment 5618706
> 
> Both MK, one’s dark blue with silver h/w and the other is black with gold. I used these quite a bit and realized I actually really like totes. Three years later, I’ve acquired a ridiculous amount as they have quickly become my favorite bag style. A sample of some of mine:
> View attachment 5618709
> View attachment 5618710
> View attachment 5618707
> View attachment 5618708
> View attachment 5618711
> View attachment 5618712
> View attachment 5618714
> View attachment 5618713
> View attachment 5618715


That Ferragamo is stunning and I love the B&W On The Go! I also live the MKs…that navy is really sharp and the perfect bag with jeans and a top or sweater, ankle boots, loafers or sleek sneaks.


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> Prior to 2019, I was not into totes. I had one or two, but they were not my thing. In early 2019, I became interested in totes & started with these two:
> View attachment 5618705
> View attachment 5618706
> 
> Both MK, one’s dark blue with silver h/w and the other is black with gold. I used these quite a bit and realized I actually really like totes. Three years later, I’ve acquired a ridiculous amount as they have quickly become my favorite bag style. A sample of some of mine:
> View attachment 5618709
> View attachment 5618710
> View attachment 5618707
> View attachment 5618708
> View attachment 5618711
> View attachment 5618712
> View attachment 5618714
> View attachment 5618713
> View attachment 5618715


ooo! So many lovely bags! Can't pick a favorite - but I love the Ferragamo! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Love ALL of them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lill_canele

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! I love my Saint James dresses…so easy to just pull on and go! Stretchy and comfy but polished. Navy and white stripe is a staple for me.
> 
> Glad I showed that totes are not all the same and do not have to be boring.
> 
> I wish it was cold here! It stays over 60 here until well into December. I have worn short sleeves or even a sleeveless top on Christmas Eve. Fall and Spring are typically about 2-3 weeks long here. True Winter? About 4-6 weeks. It is too hot for too long here for my taste and I would never live here by choice. I can’t wait until I can wear long sleeves or even a cardi!
> 
> I have read about the heating crisis in GB. I hope this inflation and the  war in Ukraine start to calm down before more people really get hurt.



Haha I'm with you! I'm definitely a fall/winter kind of girl. Fall is my favorite season and then winter. 
Southern California is warm most of the year and it feels like it's getting hotter and staying hotter longer every year.

I can't really justify buying any new fall/winter RTW pieces because I know I won't get a lot of use out of them. 

If I could I would gladly give some California heat to GB now. We are currently in a low heat wave of the mid to high 80s F (26 - 32 C). I only wear my knits when I know I'm going to an indoor location blasting with AC.   

I can't wait until it hits 65F!...which will probably be like late November...


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> A few bags in Different Locations (sorta - mostly my office )
> View attachment 5618690
> View attachment 5618691
> View attachment 5618692
> View attachment 5618693
> View attachment 5618694
> View attachment 5618695


Stunning! Love the last one. Is that the picotin?


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Prior to 2019, I was not into totes. I had one or two, but they were not my thing. In early 2019, I became interested in totes & started with these two:
> View attachment 5618705
> View attachment 5618706
> 
> Both MK, one’s dark blue with silver h/w and the other is black with gold. I used these quite a bit and realized I actually really like totes. Three years later, I’ve acquired a ridiculous amount as they have quickly become my favorite bag style. A sample of some of mine:
> View attachment 5618709
> View attachment 5618710
> View attachment 5618707
> View attachment 5618708
> View attachment 5618711
> View attachment 5618712
> View attachment 5618714
> View attachment 5618713
> View attachment 5618715


I love your totes. I used to adore totes but with my shoulder I can only do the mini ones with a crossbody strap or on a rare occasion a big one but hand carry it mostly. I really like your selection.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> A few bags in Different Locations (sorta - mostly my office )
> View attachment 5618690
> View attachment 5618691
> View attachment 5618692
> View attachment 5618693
> View attachment 5618694
> View attachment 5618695


I like your action shots but I especially love the one outdoors with the drink. That’s my idea of relaxing.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> Prior to 2019, I was not into totes. I had one or two, but they were not my thing. In early 2019, I became interested in totes & started with these two:
> View attachment 5618705
> View attachment 5618706
> 
> Both MK, one’s dark blue with silver h/w and the other is black with gold. I used these quite a bit and realized I actually really like totes. Three years later, I’ve acquired a ridiculous amount as they have quickly become my favorite bag style. A sample of some of mine:
> View attachment 5618709
> View attachment 5618710
> View attachment 5618707
> View attachment 5618708
> View attachment 5618711
> View attachment 5618712
> View attachment 5618714
> View attachment 5618713
> View attachment 5618715


Oooo, what a wonderful set of totes! I love the neutral shades and pops of colour as well as the variety in your collection. What was it that sparked your interest in the tote as a style?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Wow - these are so good! I am also a fan of the tote - so versatile!
> 
> You're beautiful!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Stunning! Love the last one. Is that the picotin?


Yes, that’s the vibrato Pico! And thank yoo! 


baghabitz34 said:


> I like your action shots but I especially love the one outdoors with the drink. That’s my idea of relaxing.


Mine too!


----------



## jblended

@Cookiefiend That yellow Ferragamo is pure sunshine! 

@baghabitz34 The floral Ferragamo is a stunner! 

It's a Ferragamo sort of day for me, evidently!


----------



## baghabitz34

In celebrate tote week, my bag of the day:


I like how MJ did denim in a different way than other brands.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

@dcooney4 thanks! 
@Cookiefiend thanks! I bought the Ferragamo tote because I liked the versatility of the pattern - it can go from spring/summer to fall/winter.
@BowieFan1971 thanks! I love the bicolor too - it really pops against neutral outfits.
@Katinahat thanks! I think it was mostly my tastes changed. And I wanted to see what the hype was about with totes.


----------



## Cookiefiend

jblended said:


> @Cookiefiend That yellow Ferragamo is pure sunshine!
> 
> @baghabitz34 The floral Ferragamo is a stunner!
> 
> It's a Ferragamo sort of day for me, evidently!


Yes!!! It's my own lil ray of sunshine!  


baghabitz34 said:


> In celebrate tote week, my bag of the day:
> View attachment 5619388
> 
> I like how MJ did denim in a different way than other brands.


wow - that's gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Totes…
> To me they are a bag that screams versatility. Extremely practical. A simple shape that lets the materials do the talking. The basic shape/design is suitable for all but the dressiest occasion and a simple tote in a luxe fabric or leather is the perfect blend of upscale/elegant and casual. You can easily accessorize them to give it the personality that compliments your outfit. In a small size, they are a cute handbag. In a large size, they are a travel companion. If I had to choose only one bag style to own, a medium size zippered shoulder tote like my Coach Bay or orange Prada would be it. But with a bag this simple, quality really matters because it can look cheap, ratty and/or “basic” very easily if not in good shape or poorly constructed because the materials and workmanship are front and center. Totes make up 2/5 of my collection. I will only buy ones that close now, preferably with a zip.
> 
> My totes…
> Coach Bay, embossed Prada, Etro paisley canvas, LV Cabas Mezzo
> 
> Hermès Museau, Dooney and Bourke teal Saffiano, LV Bucket GM, Gucci Abbey tote (tan) and navy hobo tote
> 
> Lagerfeld Eiffel Tower and Fragonard Paris canvas, straw summer tote
> 
> View attachment 5618012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618015



Love, love, love, LOVE, your Prada, Etro, Coach, H and Basket


----------



## papertiger

S


Cookiefiend said:


> A few bags in Different Locations (sorta - mostly my office )
> View attachment 5618690
> View attachment 5618691
> View attachment 5618692
> View attachment 5618693
> View attachment 5618694
> View attachment 5618695



Some stunning examples


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> In celebrate tote week, my bag of the day:
> View attachment 5619388
> 
> I like how MJ did denim in a different way than other brands.



Perfect!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Prior to 2019, I was not into totes. I had one or two, but they were not my thing. In early 2019, I became interested in totes & started with these two:
> View attachment 5618705
> View attachment 5618706
> 
> Both MK, one’s dark blue with silver h/w and the other is black with gold. I used these quite a bit and realized I actually really like totes. Three years later, I’ve acquired a ridiculous amount as they have quickly become my favorite bag style. A sample of some of mine:
> View attachment 5618709
> View attachment 5618710
> View attachment 5618707
> View attachment 5618708
> View attachment 5618711
> View attachment 5618712
> View attachment 5618714
> View attachment 5618713
> View attachment 5618715



Amazing collection of totes, that Fendi is super


----------



## Cookiefiend

Tote! 
Love ‘em. They’re so easy to use! 

Hermes Vespa, MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote, Hermes Vibrato Picotin ❤️


Ferragamo Studio Tote, LV Lock Me Bucket (technically a tote?), Hermes Dalvy (also technically a tote), Dior Lady 


And my favorite tote of all - Just Campagne Confort 1


----------



## papertiger

I think totes (and hobos) have always been some of my favourites. 

I like them 'proper' size for day, I don't really understand dinky mini totes for evening, however I have a Med Cambon shopper in off-white and python that I use for Summer daytime occasions or lunch (social) meets. I also think proper totes shouldn't be too heavy,  some of the fancy totes are not great for shopping or work because they are already quite heavy (like the ever-popular H Birkin) but my Gucci croc/pony/polished calf secret is an exception. 

I wear totes for shopping but also for work very regularly.

Here are some of my faves:
Gucci croc/pony/polished-calf Secret (Winter)
H Garden Party 36 (all year round)
Barbato Ostrich (Summer)
H Double-Sens (all year round - reversible) 
BV Python tote (all year, even though it colour seems more Winter)
Gucci Flora Nice (Summer)


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Tote!
> Love ‘em. They’re so easy to use!
> 
> Hermes Vespa, MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote, Hermes Vibrato Picotin ❤️
> View attachment 5619416
> 
> Ferragamo Studio Tote, LV Lock Me Bucket (technically a tote?), Hermes Dalvy (also technically a tote), Dior Lady
> View attachment 5619417
> 
> And my favorite tote of all - Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5619418


That Picotin is truly special!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> I think totes (and hobos) have always been some of my favourites.
> 
> I like them 'proper' size for day, I don't really understand dinky mini totes for evening, however I have a Med Cambon shopper in off-white and python that I use for Summer daytime occasions or lunch (social) meets. I also think proper totes shouldn't be too heavy,  some of the fancy totes are not great for shopping or work because they are already quite heavy (like the ever-popular H Birkin) but my Gucci croc/pony/polished calf secret is an exception.
> 
> I wear totes for shopping but also for work very regularly.
> 
> Here are some of my faves:
> Gucci croc/pony/polished-calf Secret (Winter)
> H Garden Party 36 (all year round)
> Barbato Ostrich (Summer)
> H Double-Sens (all year round - reversible)
> BV Python tote (all year, even though it colour seems more Winter)
> Gucci Flora Nice (Summer)
> 
> View attachment 5619421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619426


I love the Gucci Flora! And I thought about getting a Double Sens (saw one in Gold/Orange Clemence!!!!) but the fact it had no closure is a deal killer for me, I have discovered.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the Gucci Flora! And I thought about getting a Double Sens (saw one in Gold/Orange Clemence!!!!) but the fact it had no closure is a deal killer for me, I have discovered.



My DS is a Maxi size so the no closure is not an issue, it's for travel and shopping, very occasionally for work. Over my shoulder  the opening's under my arm, and I always wear a cross-body too. The GP isn't really an over-shoulder bag so very different. The DS is basically a hobo/tote hybrid as well as reversible, I was very, very lucky to find a maxi in these contrasting neutral shades.


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> I think totes (and hobos) have always been some of my favourites.
> 
> I like them 'proper' size for day, I don't really understand dinky mini totes for evening, however I have a Med Cambon shopper in off-white and python that I use for Summer daytime occasions or lunch (social) meets. I also think proper totes shouldn't be too heavy,  some of the fancy totes are not great for shopping or work because they are already quite heavy (like the ever-popular H Birkin) but my Gucci croc/pony/polished calf secret is an exception.
> 
> I wear totes for shopping but also for work very regularly.
> 
> Here are some of my faves:
> Gucci croc/pony/polished-calf Secret (Winter)
> H Garden Party 36 (all year round)
> Barbato Ostrich (Summer)
> H Double-Sens (all year round - reversible)
> BV Python tote (all year, even though it colour seems more Winter)
> Gucci Flora Nice (Summer)
> 
> View attachment 5619421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619426


Gorgeous! But your GP is my favorite - it's the most wonderful green!


BowieFan1971 said:


> That Picotin is truly special!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Out and about with the H Museau. Found out it is Vache Natural leather…I love it. It glows!


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> Amazing collection of totes, that Fendi is super


The Fendi is one of my favs. The tortoiseshell handles are perfection.


----------



## baghabitz34

@Cookiefiend I like the pop of color with the MZ Wallace bag. 
@papertiger The floral Gucci is a real stunner.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> I think totes (and hobos) have always been some of my favourites.
> 
> I like them 'proper' size for day, I don't really understand dinky mini totes for evening, however I have a Med Cambon shopper in off-white and python that I use for Summer daytime occasions or lunch (social) meets. I also think proper totes shouldn't be too heavy,  some of the fancy totes are not great for shopping or work because they are already quite heavy (like the ever-popular H Birkin) but my Gucci croc/pony/polished calf secret is an exception.
> 
> I wear totes for shopping but also for work very regularly.
> 
> Here are some of my faves:
> Gucci croc/pony/polished-calf Secret (Winter)
> H Garden Party 36 (all year round)
> Barbato Ostrich (Summer)
> H Double-Sens (all year round - reversible)
> BV Python tote (all year, even though it colour seems more Winter)
> Gucci Flora Nice (Summer)
> 
> View attachment 5619421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619426


Love them all, but that green garden party is my favorite.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Love them all, but that green garden party is my favorite.



Thank you 

It's a shame I didn't take a pic the other day (last Thurs) as I wore my blush-pink, double-breasted Cos blazer with it to work and then at a colleague's retirement bash after. It makes the jacket look all the better  . Pastels and brights still looking good now the weather has turned a bit.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Tote!
> Love ‘em. They’re so easy to use!
> 
> Hermes Vespa, MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote, Hermes Vibrato Picotin ❤️
> View attachment 5619416
> 
> Ferragamo Studio Tote, LV Lock Me Bucket (technically a tote?), Hermes Dalvy (also technically a tote), Dior Lady
> View attachment 5619417
> 
> And my favorite tote of all - Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5619418


These are gorgeous.


----------



## Cali2HI

The tote I’ve been wearing lately is the Goyard Artois PM. It’s currently in rotation as my work bag for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cookiefiend

September stats.

Purses in or out - 0 in, one out. The out was a Demillier Florence... I carried it in Paris and Beaune this spring. When we got home, DH said 'I don't know why you like that bag, it's ugly',   so I donated it. I will say that I didn't love it, the leather just isn't as nice as some of my other bags, but it was a nice and surprisingly good sized bag. It also helped me to learn that I don't like a bag with a chain strap - they hurt my shoulders.

Scarves in or out - 1 in - a beautiful changeant 140 mousseline, Casques et Plumets. 3 out - I gave them to my mother. She had surgery 2 weeks ago and I thought she might like a little pink and red. She starts radiation next week, and I think they'll be fun then too. 

I carried 9 purses - not as many as usual. 
I did make an another large donation, mostly household things. 
We've been having several things done to the house - replaced the deck board with Trex, repaired and caulked gutters, repair work to a couple eaves, repaired the bricks on a door sill, cleaned the algae off the north side of the roof (this took 3 attempts), repaired, painted and got new weather striping for a few doors, tore out the carpet on the garage stairs and replaced with a laminate wood flooring, painted the exterior trim, tore out a cabinet in the family room, cleaned up that area and then mounted a large (why!!) television on the wall. 
Next up - the basement.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> September stats.
> 
> Purses in or out - 0 in, one out. The out was a Demillier Florence... I carried it in Paris and Beaune this spring. When we got home, DH said 'I don't know why you like that bag, it's ugly',   so I donated it. I will say that I didn't love it, the leather just isn't as nice as some of my other bags, but it was a nice and surprisingly good sized bag. It also helped me to learn that I don't like a bag with a chain strap - they hurt my shoulders.
> 
> Scarves in or out - 1 in - a beautiful changeant 140 mousseline, Casques et Plumets. 3 out - I gave them to my mother. She had surgery 2 weeks ago and I thought she might like a little pink and red. She starts radiation next week, and I think they'll be fun then too.
> 
> I carried 9 purses - not as many as usual.
> I did make an another large donation, mostly household things.
> We've been having several things done to the house - replaced the deck board with Trex, repaired and caulked gutters, repair work to a couple eaves, repaired the bricks on a door sill, cleaned the algae off the north side of the roof (this took 3 attempts), repaired, painted and got new weather striping for a few doors, tore out the carpet on the garage stairs and replaced with a laminate wood flooring, painted the exterior trim, tore out a cabinet in the family room, cleaned up that area and then mounted a large (why!!) television on the wall.
> Next up - the basement.


One, hope your mom is ok.
Two, I’m tired for you. That sounds like a lot!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> September stats.
> 
> Purses in or out - 0 in, one out. The out was a Demillier Florence... I carried it in Paris and Beaune this spring. When we got home, DH said 'I don't know why you like that bag, it's ugly',   so I donated it. I will say that I didn't love it, the leather just isn't as nice as some of my other bags, but it was a nice and surprisingly good sized bag. It also helped me to learn that I don't like a bag with a chain strap - they hurt my shoulders.
> 
> Scarves in or out - 1 in - a beautiful changeant 140 mousseline, Casques et Plumets. 3 out - I gave them to my mother. She had surgery 2 weeks ago and I thought she might like a little pink and red. She starts radiation next week, and I think they'll be fun then too.
> 
> I carried 9 purses - not as many as usual.
> I did make an another large donation, mostly household things.
> We've been having several things done to the house - replaced the deck board with Trex, repaired and caulked gutters, repair work to a couple eaves, repaired the bricks on a door sill, cleaned the algae off the north side of the roof (this took 3 attempts), repaired, painted and got new weather striping for a few doors, tore out the carpet on the garage stairs and replaced with a laminate wood flooring, painted the exterior trim, tore out a cabinet in the family room, cleaned up that area and then mounted a large (why!!) television on the wall.
> Next up - the basement.


I hope your Mom tolerates everything well and has a speedy recovery. That sounds like a lot of work. Congrats on the bag out. I am trying to get 4 large ash trees taken down. It is hard to get anyone these days.


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve been away for work and need to catch up. I took my Coach Signature Tote as an overnight bag and it worked perfectly (fitting just enough and still zipping up) and my Chesnut Alexa, here on the train. 


First time I’ve stayed in a hotel on my own in ages. I made the most of it and ordered a lovely breakfast; a full cooked, gorgeous fruit salad and several rounds of buttery toast. I never normally eat breakfast but it was too good to miss. Food pics for those of you who like to look. 




I have quite a few Totes still to share - mostly my work bags. I’ll post more pictures tomorrow. 

In terms of September stats:
Bags in and out - 0
Clothes in and out - that pair of burgundy DM loafers. 
Bags carried -10 mostly work bags or satchels.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Forgot to post during the right week, but here's my Saint Laurent Kate bag from earlier in the summer.


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> One, hope your mom is ok.
> Two, I’m tired for you. That sounds like a lot!





dcooney4 said:


> I hope your Mom tolerates everything well and has a speedy recovery. That sounds like a lot of work. Congrats on the bag out. I am trying to get 4 large ash trees taken down. It is hard to get anyone these days.


Thank you both for your kind words, I do appreciate them!
It is/was a lot of work and I still have a laundry list of things to be done! My wallet and checkbook are in hiding...!
DC - good luck on finding someone - it is very hard to find anyone! I have a magnolia and a river birch that need trimming - it might be next year before I can get anyone out!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> September stats.
> 
> Purses in or out - 0 in, one out. The out was a Demillier Florence... I carried it in Paris and Beaune this spring. When we got home, DH said 'I don't know why you like that bag, it's ugly',   so I donated it. I will say that I didn't love it, the leather just isn't as nice as some of my other bags, but it was a nice and surprisingly good sized bag. It also helped me to learn that I don't like a bag with a chain strap - they hurt my shoulders.
> 
> Scarves in or out - 1 in - a beautiful changeant 140 mousseline, Casques et Plumets. 3 out - I gave them to my mother. She had surgery 2 weeks ago and I thought she might like a little pink and red. She starts radiation next week, and I think they'll be fun then too.
> 
> I carried 9 purses - not as many as usual.
> I did make an another large donation, mostly household things.
> We've been having several things done to the house - replaced the deck board with Trex, repaired and caulked gutters, repair work to a couple eaves, repaired the bricks on a door sill, cleaned the algae off the north side of the roof (this took 3 attempts), repaired, painted and got new weather striping for a few doors, tore out the carpet on the garage stairs and replaced with a laminate wood flooring, painted the exterior trim, tore out a cabinet in the family room, cleaned up that area and then mounted a large (why!!) television on the wall.
> Next up - the basement.


Prayers for your mom. Stay strong and positive. Big hugs!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Prayers for your mom. Stay strong and positive. Big hugs!


Thank you sweetheart


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! I love my Saint James dresses…so easy to just pull on and go! Stretchy and comfy but polished. Navy and white stripe is a staple for me.
> 
> Glad I showed that totes are not all the same and do not have to be boring.
> 
> I wish it was cold here! It stays over 60 here until well into December. I have worn short sleeves or even a sleeveless top on Christmas Eve. Fall and Spring are typically about 2-3 weeks long here. True Winter? About 4-6 weeks. It is too hot for too long here for my taste and I would never live here by choice. I can’t wait until I can wear long sleeves or even a cardi!
> 
> I have read about the heating crisis in GB. I hope this inflation and the  war in Ukraine start to calm down before more people really get hurt.


It’s funny how we slways want the weather we don’t have. It’s wet and windy here now. 


Cookiefiend said:


> A few bags in Different Locations (sorta - mostly my office )
> View attachment 5618690
> View attachment 5618691
> View attachment 5618692
> View attachment 5618693
> View attachment 5618694
> View attachment 5618695


Absolutely love the range of colours and styles that you have! Beautiful bags. 


lill_canele said:


> Haha I'm with you! I'm definitely a fall/winter kind of girl. Fall is my favorite season and then winter.
> Southern California is warm most of the year and it feels like it's getting hotter and staying hotter longer every year.
> 
> I can't really justify buying any new fall/winter RTW pieces because I know I won't get a lot of use out of them.
> 
> If I could I would gladly give some California heat to GB now. We are currently in a low heat wave of the mid to high 80s F (26 - 32 C). I only wear my knits when I know I'm going to an indoor location blasting with AC.
> 
> I can't wait until it hits 65F!...which will probably be like late November...


We will happily have the heat! But I’d miss boots if I couldn’t wear them anymore! 


baghabitz34 said:


> In celebrate tote week, my bag of the day:
> View attachment 5619388
> 
> I like how MJ did denim in a different way than other brands.


Love this in denim! 


Cookiefiend said:


> Tote!
> Love ‘em. They’re so easy to use!
> 
> Hermes Vespa, MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote, Hermes Vibrato Picotin ❤️
> View attachment 5619416
> 
> Ferragamo Studio Tote, LV Lock Me Bucket (technically a tote?), Hermes Dalvy (also technically a tote), Dior Lady
> View attachment 5619417
> 
> And my favorite tote of all - Just Campagne Confort
> View attachment 5619418


More gorgeous bags. I’m in love with the bright colours as well as the neutrals. 


papertiger said:


> I think totes (and hobos) have always been some of my favourites.
> 
> I like them 'proper' size for day, I don't really understand dinky mini totes for evening, however I have a Med Cambon shopper in off-white and python that I use for Summer daytime occasions or lunch (social) meets. I also think proper totes shouldn't be too heavy,  some of the fancy totes are not great for shopping or work because they are already quite heavy (like the ever-popular H Birkin) but my Gucci croc/pony/polished calf secret is an exception.
> 
> I wear totes for shopping but also for work very regularly.
> 
> Here are some of my faves:
> Gucci croc/pony/polished-calf Secret (Winter)
> H Garden Party 36 (all year round)
> Barbato Ostrich (Summer)
> H Double-Sens (all year round - reversible)
> BV Python tote (all year, even though it colour seems more Winter)
> Gucci Flora Nice (Summer)
> 
> View attachment 5619421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619426


Stunning bags! I love the Garden Party. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Out and about with the H Museau. Found out it is Vache Natural leather…I love it. It glows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619574
> 
> View attachment 5619583


This dress and bag combination suits you so well! I love your shoes too. 


Cali2HI said:


> The tote I’ve been wearing lately is the Goyard Artois PM. It’s currently in rotation as my work bag for a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 5620635


Wonderful tote! 


Cookiefiend said:


> September stats.
> 
> Purses in or out - 0 in, one out. The out was a Demillier Florence... I carried it in Paris and Beaune this spring. When we got home, DH said 'I don't know why you like that bag, it's ugly',   so I donated it. I will say that I didn't love it, the leather just isn't as nice as some of my other bags, but it was a nice and surprisingly good sized bag. It also helped me to learn that I don't like a bag with a chain strap - they hurt my shoulders.
> 
> Scarves in or out - 1 in - a beautiful changeant 140 mousseline, Casques et Plumets. 3 out - I gave them to my mother. She had surgery 2 weeks ago and I thought she might like a little pink and red. She starts radiation next week, and I think they'll be fun then too.
> 
> I carried 9 purses - not as many as usual.
> I did make an another large donation, mostly household things.
> We've been having several things done to the house - replaced the deck board with Trex, repaired and caulked gutters, repair work to a couple eaves, repaired the bricks on a door sill, cleaned the algae off the north side of the roof (this took 3 attempts), repaired, painted and got new weather striping for a few doors, tore out the carpet on the garage stairs and replaced with a laminate wood flooring, painted the exterior trim, tore out a cabinet in the family room, cleaned up that area and then mounted a large (why!!) television on the wall.
> Next up - the basement.


Great stats. I hope your mum is ok. Sending best wishes and positive vibes. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Forgot to post during the right week, but here's my Saint Laurent Kate bag from earlier in the summer.
> View attachment 5621011


What a lovely bag and photo.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> I think totes (and hobos) have always been some of my favourites.
> 
> I like them 'proper' size for day, I don't really understand dinky mini totes for evening, however I have a Med Cambon shopper in off-white and python that I use for Summer daytime occasions or lunch (social) meets. I also think proper totes shouldn't be too heavy,  some of the fancy totes are not great for shopping or work because they are already quite heavy (like the ever-popular H Birkin) but my Gucci croc/pony/polished calf secret is an exception.
> 
> I wear totes for shopping but also for work very regularly.
> 
> Here are some of my faves:
> Gucci croc/pony/polished-calf Secret (Winter)
> H Garden Party 36 (all year round)
> Barbato Ostrich (Summer)
> H Double-Sens (all year round - reversible)
> BV Python tote (all year, even though it colour seems more Winter)
> Gucci Flora Nice (Summer)
> 
> View attachment 5619421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619426


Absolutely love the green Garden Party (wonderful color) and the Gucci Flora tote is perfection!


Katinahat said:


> What a lovely bag and photo.


Thank you!  At my friend's backyard about a month ago.   For some reason I forgot I had a bag from brands S to Z!  It has been one heck of a busy few weeks, and I have barely been able to keep up with the thread.  A glass of wine is definitely on the menu today!


Cookiefiend said:


> September stats.
> 
> Purses in or out - 0 in, one out. The out was a Demillier Florence... I carried it in Paris and Beaune this spring. When we got home, DH said 'I don't know why you like that bag, it's ugly',   so I donated it. I will say that I didn't love it, the leather just isn't as nice as some of my other bags, but it was a nice and surprisingly good sized bag. It also helped me to learn that I don't like a bag with a chain strap - they hurt my shoulders.
> 
> Scarves in or out - 1 in - a beautiful changeant 140 mousseline, Casques et Plumets. 3 out - I gave them to my mother. She had surgery 2 weeks ago and I thought she might like a little pink and red. She starts radiation next week, and I think they'll be fun then too.
> 
> I carried 9 purses - not as many as usual.
> I did make an another large donation, mostly household things.
> We've been having several things done to the house - replaced the deck board with Trex, repaired and caulked gutters, repair work to a couple eaves, repaired the bricks on a door sill, cleaned the algae off the north side of the roof (this took 3 attempts), repaired, painted and got new weather striping for a few doors, tore out the carpet on the garage stairs and replaced with a laminate wood flooring, painted the exterior trim, tore out a cabinet in the family room, cleaned up that area and then mounted a large (why!!) television on the wall.
> Next up - the basement.


Sending positive vibes and wishes for good health to your mom.  Hugs!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

September stats:  No bags in, one contemporary bag out (donated).  Also gave away five perfumes, all full.
Carried about 8 purses.  Still need to work on rotating.  When it gets busy, I just carry the same purse and don't switch out.

For October, I will be going through blazers and donating a few.  I like my blazers to not be fitted or nipped in the waist, and I have a few in that style that need to go.  Also, I am liking the slightly longer length in blazers, and a few of mine are not long enough for my liking, so will be letting go of those as well.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> I’ve been away for work and need to catch up. I took my Coach Signature Tote as an overnight bag and it worked perfectly (fitting just enough and still zipping up) and my Chesnut Alexa, here on the train.
> View attachment 5620962
> 
> First time I’ve stayed in a hotel on my own in ages. I made the most of it and ordered a lovely breakfast; a full cooked, gorgeous fruit salad and several rounds of buttery toast. I never normally eat breakfast but it was too good to miss. Food pics for those of you who like to look.
> View attachment 5620988
> View attachment 5620989
> 
> 
> I have quite a few Totes still to share - mostly my work bags. I’ll post more pictures tomorrow.
> 
> In terms of September stats:
> Bags in and out - 0
> Clothes in and out - that pair of burgundy DM loafers.
> Bags carried -10 mostly work bags or satchels.


Great Stat’s! Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## dcooney4

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Forgot to post during the right week, but here's my Saint Laurent Kate bag from earlier in the summer.
> View attachment 5621011


Great Shot of a beautiful bag.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> What a collection! You do the tote bag so well! I love the range of your bags to include all sorts of materials and styles.
> 
> You look so good in the mod shot below. I love the colours together - very classy.
> 
> I’m also very jealous that you are still in a dress and sandals for shopping. I’m just beginning to dig out thick tights, warm coats and boots. Autumn is here. My DDs are complaining like mad that we’ve not got our heating on yet. Normally we’d be toasty with our gas fired central heating on by now but DH and I are delaying it because our bills are now well over 10% of my monthly earnings and are set to go up again soon (x3 or x4 what they used to be). *It’s causing me to check my spending this month. I’ll just need to wear coats indoors and out!*


With energy costs exploding in Germany too we have not turned on our stove yet, either. I bought the wood pellets for winter months ago at double of last year´s price. The good old fur coat will get a lot of use indoors here! It´s good to have a few shabby old furs. DS wears them indoors too once it´s really cold.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> @cowgirlsboots, both the H Birkin and it’s inspired cousins are heavy in size 35 or 40.


...there´s a lot of nice leather to carry. The big imposter is well made. My brain somehow expects weight from good quality leather.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

September stats

4 bags in:
the big imposter
3 vintage fleamarket bags (two of which DH bought me)







0 bag out
0 slg in or out


And even though I perfectly know I do not need any more coats I couldn´t resist buying two more vintage furs. One arrived today. It´s sooo nice and fits so nicely.




At ankle length it's too long for daily wear and I'm removing the hem trim. It has been attached by a former owner anyway.


----------



## whateve

September stats
0 bags in
3 bags out
0 SLGs in
3 SLGs out 

YTD stats
2 bags in
4 bags out
6 SLGs in
12 SLGs out

It felt good to reduce my collection. So much, that I've been going through everything, trying to figure out if there are other things I can get rid of.

I carried 13 purses this month.

I donated a bunch of household stuff.

I decided to read 10% of a book on my kindle a day. If I don't, I'll never get through all the books I have as I add a few new ones every month.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> September stats
> 
> 4 bags in:
> the big imposter
> 3 vintage fleamarket bags (two of which DH bought me)
> 
> View attachment 5621215
> View attachment 5621216
> View attachment 5621217
> View attachment 5621218
> 
> 
> 0 bag out
> 0 slg in or out
> 
> 
> And even though I perfectly know I do not need any more coats I couldn´t resist buying two more vintage furs. One arrived today. It´s sooo nice and fits so nicely.
> 
> View attachment 5621227
> 
> 
> At ankle length it's too long for daily wear and I'm removing the hem trim. It has been attached by a former owner anyway.


You did such a nice job on those flea market finds, you would never know the shape they were originally in.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> September stats
> 0 bags in
> 3 bags out
> 0 SLGs in
> 3 SLGs out
> 
> YTD stats
> 2 bags in
> 4 bags out
> 6 SLGs in
> 12 SLGs out
> 
> It felt good to reduce my collection. So much, that I've been going through everything, trying to figure out if there are other things I can get rid of.
> 
> I carried 13 purses this month.
> 
> I donated a bunch of household stuff.
> 
> I decided to read 10% of a book on my kindle a day. If I don't, I'll never get through all the books I have as I add a few new ones every month.


Great stats!


----------



## dcooney4

September Stats
1 bag in- the one that is too heavy. 
0 bags out- Had one sold and ready to ship, but woman asked me to cancel sale. Didn't want her to damage bag once it arrived to cancel sale , so I did it.
0 slgs in
0 slgs out
1 sport bag in-nylon backpack
0 sport bags out
2 books finally finished.


----------



## Katinahat

Last day of totes and I’m finally getting round to posting. There is nothing new here you haven’t seen before but it’s a new way for me to gather them together. Mulberry describes its totes as “the epitome of luxury and style” and I tend to agree. 

These I use for work. Mulberry Bayswater and Bayswater Tote plus Coach Signature Tote. The blue Bayswater Tote is my most carried bag of 2022 with 60 carries. 







Plus the Mulberry Seaton which I’m not 100% sure what category it fits into but probably a tote and definitely feels like my most elegant work bag. 


This Coach Crosby is more for fun. 


And tiny Radley tote kept for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Katinahat

cowgirlsboots said:


> September stats
> 
> 4 bags in:
> the big imposter
> 3 vintage fleamarket bags (two of which DH bought me)
> 
> View attachment 5621215
> View attachment 5621216
> View attachment 5621217
> View attachment 5621218
> 
> 
> 0 bag out
> 0 slg in or out
> 
> 
> And even though I perfectly know I do not need any more coats I couldn´t resist buying two more vintage furs. One arrived today. It´s sooo nice and fits so nicely.
> 
> View attachment 5621227
> 
> 
> At ankle length it's too long for daily wear and I'm removing the hem trim. It has been attached by a former owner anyway.


Great stats and new finds. Sorry to hear your fuel prices are bad too. I think it’s the whole of Europe and wider too. But at least your coat collection will keep you warm inside and out!


----------



## Katinahat

whateve said:


> September stats
> 0 bags in
> 3 bags out
> 0 SLGs in
> 3 SLGs out
> 
> YTD stats
> 2 bags in
> 4 bags out
> 6 SLGs in
> 12 SLGs out
> 
> It felt good to reduce my collection. So much, that I've been going through everything, trying to figure out if there are other things I can get rid of.
> 
> I carried 13 purses this month.
> 
> I donated a bunch of household stuff.
> 
> I decided to read 10% of a book on my kindle a day. If I don't, I'll never get through all the books I have as I add a few new ones every month.


Well done on curating your collection. Good to get reading too. 10% a day is a good goal - unless you’re a “War and Peace” length book fan. Perhaps share so titles you recommend? I’m still listening rather than reading as it works for my focus better but I couldn’t be without a book! I see @dcooney4 has finished books too. Perhaps there are a few people who could recommend titles?


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> September Stats
> 1 bag in- the one that is too heavy.
> 0 bags out- Had one sold and ready to ship, but woman asked me to cancel sale. Didn't want her to damage bag once it arrived to cancel sale , so I did it.
> 0 slgs in
> 0 slgs out
> 1 sport bag in-nylon backpack
> 0 sport bags out
> 2 books finally finished.


Great stats! And well done on those books. Annoying about the cancellation but less hassle than a return.


----------



## Katinahat

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> It's a shame I didn't take a pic the other day (last Thurs) as I wore my blush-pink, double-breasted Cos blazer with it to work and then at a colleague's retirement bash after. It makes the jacket look all the better  . Pastels and brights still looking good now the weather has turned a bit.


That sounds stunning!


----------



## More bags

*September Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*

Bag Rotation: carried 16
Exited 96 items, clothing, household items, sports equipment
Read 1 book, The Song of Achilles by Madeline Miller
My most frequently carried bag in September: Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain, carried as a small bag/wallet in my work backpack, and worn crossbody when I did some volunteering
*September 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD 2022 Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Last day of totes and I’m finally getting round to posting. There is nothing new here you haven’t seen before but it’s a new way for me to gather them together. Mulberry describes its totes as “the epitome of luxury and style” and I tend to agree.
> 
> These I use for work. Mulberry Bayswater and Bayswater Tote plus Coach Signature Tote. The blue Bayswater Tote is my most carried bag of 2022 with 60 carries.
> View attachment 5621665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621664
> 
> View attachment 5621666
> 
> Plus the Mulberry Seaton which I’m not 100% sure what category it fits into but probably a tote and definitely feels like my most elegant work bag.
> View attachment 5621679
> 
> This Coach Crosby is more for fun.
> View attachment 5621675
> 
> And tiny Radley tote kept for sentimental reasons.
> View attachment 5621678


That blue Mulberry is so pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Great stats! And well done on those books. Annoying about the cancellation but less hassle than a return.


Very true! It is a beautiful leather tote with tassel at a great price. I am very tempted to keep it .


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Last day of totes and I’m finally getting round to posting. There is nothing new here you haven’t seen before but it’s a new way for me to gather them together. Mulberry describes its totes as “the epitome of luxury and style” and I tend to agree.
> 
> These I use for work. Mulberry Bayswater and Bayswater Tote plus Coach Signature Tote. The blue Bayswater Tote is my most carried bag of 2022 with 60 carries.
> View attachment 5621665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621664
> 
> View attachment 5621666
> 
> Plus the Mulberry Seaton which I’m not 100% sure what category it fits into but probably a tote and definitely feels like my most elegant work bag.
> View attachment 5621679
> 
> This Coach Crosby is more for fun.
> View attachment 5621675
> 
> And tiny Radley tote kept for sentimental reasons.
> View attachment 5621678


That Blue mulberry Tote is lovely.


----------



## JenJBS

Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980


He was beautiful. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980


I’m sorry for your loss Jen.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> You did such a nice job on those flea market finds, you would never know the shape they were originally in.


Thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> September Stats
> 1 bag in- the one that is too heavy.
> 0 bags out- Had one sold and ready to ship, but woman asked me to cancel sale. Didn't want her to damage bag once it arrived to cancel sale , so I did it.
> 0 slgs in
> 0 slgs out
> 1 sport bag in-nylon backpack
> 0 sport bags out
> 2 books finally finished.


I´m sorry for the cancelled sale. It´s such a nuissance when buyers don´t know what they want!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980


I´m so sorry for your loss! He was a beautiful cat.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> He was beautiful. Sorry for your loss.


Thank you! 




More bags said:


> I’m sorry for your loss Jen.


Thank you! 




whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thank you! 




cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m so sorry for your loss! He was a beautiful cat.


Thank you!


----------



## lill_canele

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980


Oh no, I’m so sorry. What a gorgeous baby. May he rest in peace


----------



## lill_canele

September has been meh. 

Only 5/12 bags used. My sinus infection made me not want to go out and do anything for 2 weeks.

0 bags in or out.
0 SLGs in or out.

Most used bag: My YSL black on black envelope matelasse grain de poudre! My oldest bag   



My least used bag: Chanel classic flap small black with gold hdw lol

I got 1 pair of trousers from Burberry and 2 pairs of trousers from The Frankie Shop. (I really need to stop buying trousers lol, but I love pants and blazers way more than dresses)


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980


In so sorry Jen. That must be so hard. May your memories of Kipling keep you warm.


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980


I am so sorry @JenJBS 
Hugs


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980


Oh Jen, he was beautiful and I’m so sorry for your loss. These pets are part of our lives and our families. 7 years is just too short. Look after yourself!


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> September has been meh.
> 
> Only 5/12 bags used. My sinus infection made me not want to go out and do anything for 2 weeks.
> 
> 0 bags in or out.
> 0 SLGs in or out.
> 
> Most used bag: My YSL black on black envelope matelasse grain de poudre! My oldest bag
> View attachment 5622160
> 
> 
> My least used bag: Chanel classic flap small black with gold hdw lol
> 
> I got 1 pair of trousers from Burberry and 2 pairs of trousers from The Frankie Shop. (I really need to stop buying trousers lol, but I love pants and blazers way more than dresses)


Great stats and gorgeous bags. I love trousers with jackets too. Looks very smart together.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> *2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
> 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
> 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
> 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
> 25 Sept - totes
> 2 Oct - satchels
> 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 16 Oct - shoulder bags
> 23 Oct - bucket bags
> 30 Oct - clutches
> 6 Nov - backpacks
> 13 Nov - bags that don’t count
> 20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes
> 27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories
> 4 Dec - bag storage
> 11 Dec - SLGs
> 18 Dec - charms
> 
> Challenges:
> Sept - bags in different locations
> Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags
> Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
> Dec - use the bag.*


This week we move onto Satchels. Again I’ve started by looking up the definition which was slightly different across a variety of websites but the following points were noted:

A satchel is a leather bag often carried on the shoulder by a long strap across the body to sit on the opposite hip. The back usually extends over the top and front to form a flap of leather for closure. In the past, it was traditionally used by children for carrying school books.

Does this match your views on what makes a satchel? I have several bags in various sizes to photograph and show later in the week. One of which does not have a flap closure but still had the name satchel in its description by the brand.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> *September Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 16
> Exited 96 items, clothing, household items, sports equipment
> Read 1 book, The Song of Achilles by Madeline Miller
> My most frequently carried bag in September: Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain, carried as a small bag/wallet in my work backpack, and worn crossbody when I did some volunteering
> *September 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> View attachment 5621718


Great stats @More bags continuing that clear out. Love your WOC! No wonder it’s getting carries. Thanks for sharing that book recommendation too.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980


I am so sorry for your loss. He was very handsome.


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Last day of totes and I’m finally getting round to posting. There is nothing new here you haven’t seen before but it’s a new way for me to gather them together. Mulberry describes its totes as “the epitome of luxury and style” and I tend to agree.
> 
> These I use for work. Mulberry Bayswater and Bayswater Tote plus Coach Signature Tote. The blue Bayswater Tote is my most carried bag of 2022 with 60 carries.
> View attachment 5621665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621664
> 
> View attachment 5621666
> 
> Plus the Mulberry Seaton which I’m not 100% sure what category it fits into but probably a tote and definitely feels like my most elegant work bag.
> View attachment 5621679
> 
> This Coach Crosby is more for fun.
> View attachment 5621675
> 
> And tiny Radley tote kept for sentimental reasons.
> View attachment 5621678


I love seeing your Mulberry bags, post away!
I’m so tempted to get a Mulberry tote like your blue one. I really like the brown one with the blue interior.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> This week we move onto Satchels. Again I’ve started by looking up the definition which was slightly different across a variety of websites but the following points were noted:
> 
> A satchel is a leather bag often carried on the shoulder by a long strap across the body to sit on the opposite hip. The back usually extends over the top and front to form a flap of leather for closure. In the past, it was traditionally used by children for carrying school books.
> 
> Does this match your views on what makes a satchel? I have several bags in various sizes to photograph and show later in the week. One of which does not have a flap closure but still had the name satchel in its description by the brand.


Funny…the description sounds more like a crossbody but I thought a satchel was a top handle. What isa top handle called, then? Is a top handle a satchel only when it has a crossbody strap?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980


I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dear sweet cat.  Hugs!


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> I love seeing your Mulberry bags, post away!
> I’m so tempted to get a Mulberry tote like your blue one. I really like the brown one with the blue interior.


Thank you! I can really recommend it. I didn’t already have larger bags in other colours I’d be tempted to add another too. The other neutrals are wonderful, I love the bright pink and  the bright green is gorgeous even though I don’t normally do green. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Funny…the description sounds more like a crossbody but I thought a satchel was a top handle. What isa top handle called, then? Is a top handle a satchel only when it has a crossbody strap?


It’s interesting isn’t it! I also thought a top handle was in the design but none of the definitions mentioned it. Some of the bags Mulberry calls Satchels don’t have top handles. However, several of the Coach ones don’t seem to have the flap which all the definitions mention. I expect that designers adapt styles to suit themselves.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> This week we move onto Satchels. Again I’ve started by looking up the definition which was slightly different across a variety of websites but the following points were noted:
> 
> A satchel is a leather bag often carried on the shoulder by a long strap across the body to sit on the opposite hip. The back usually extends over the top and front to form a flap of leather for closure. In the past, it was traditionally used by children for carrying school books.
> 
> Does this match your views on what makes a satchel? I have several bags in various sizes to photograph and show later in the week. One of which does not have a flap closure but still had the name satchel in its description by the brand.


Interesting.  I agree with @BowieFan1971 that the description sounds more like a crossbody bag.  I wonder if the above was the original description, based off of school bags, but has since evolved, and been adapted by designers to include top handles?  In any case, my description of a satchel is a bag with top handles (with or without a flap), with a shoulder strap added for convenience.

Despite having come to appreciate crossbody bags a lot over the last two years, the satchel is still probably my favorite style.  When I think of a satchel, the styles that come to mind are the Speedy, Bolide (dome satchel) Bayswater, or the Antigona to name a few.  I will add more thoughts about satchels as the week progresses.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Funny…the description sounds more like a crossbody but I thought a satchel was a top handle. What isa top handle called, then? Is a top handle a satchel only when it has a crossbody strap?


I think of Top handles as satchels as well. I wonder if it is a USA thing.


----------



## dcooney4

These are what I think of when I think of satchels.


----------



## More bags

*Totes*
I currently have three, and I haven’t been carrying them frequently with current lifestyle and hybrid work (couple days in office, rest working from home). I have a large and heavy laptop that I carry in a backpack.

*Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt*
This is a large, casual, open tote with great leather, with straps that go over the shoulder.




*Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda*
This is a hand held, open tote. I love the colour. I’ve carried this bag to do weekend errands, and attend evening meetings, like (school) Parent Council Meetings, and (Hockey) Parent Meetings.




*Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote*
This tote is a lightweight, zip closure tote that fits on the shoulder. It has been used frequently for travel by car, to out of town hockey and baseball tournaments, and travel by plane. I love the security of the zipper when it goes through the x-ray machine. In the photo, it’s the bag on the left.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> *Totes*
> I currently have three, and I haven’t been carrying them frequently with current lifestyle and hybrid work (couple days in office, rest working from home). I have a large and heavy laptop that I carry in a backpack.
> 
> *Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt*
> This is a large, casual, open tote with great leather, with straps that go over the shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 5622448
> 
> 
> *Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda*
> This is a hand held, open tote. I love the colour. I’ve carried this bag to do weekend errands, and attend evening meetings, like (school) Parent Council Meetings, and (Hockey) Parent Meetings.
> 
> View attachment 5622460
> 
> 
> *Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote*
> This tote is a lightweight, zip closure tote that fits on the shoulder. It has been used frequently for travel by car, to out of town hockey and baseball tournaments, and travel by plane. I love the security of the zipper when it goes through the x-ray machine. In the photo, it’s the bag on the left.
> 
> View attachment 5622461


Great totes! Love the garden party.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

lill_canele said:


> Oh no, I’m so sorry. What a gorgeous baby. May he rest in peace


Thank you!   




Kimbashop said:


> In so sorry Jen. That must be so hard. May your memories of Kipling keep you warm.


Thank you!   




880 said:


> I am so sorry @JenJBS
> Hugs


Thank you!   




Katinahat said:


> Oh Jen, he was beautiful and I’m so sorry for your loss. These pets are part of our lives and our families. 7 years is just too short. Look after yourself!


Thank you!   




dcooney4 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. He was very handsome.


Thank you!   




baghabitz34 said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Thank you!   




Purses & Perfumes said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dear sweet cat.  Hugs!


Thank you!


----------



## Vintage Leather

I would argue that a satchel has two top handles, and it may or may not have a flap. Doctors bags, the Boldie/Alma shape, the Boston/Speedy, The Bayswater/PS1.  It may have a crossbody strap, but that’s not its primary way of being carried.  Now, you could spin out Duffles from that category (Boston/speedy shape). But I tend to define duffles by their carry capacity. 

A top handle has a single handle and a flap closure. Gucci BTH, Kelly, Chanel top-handle.


----------



## whateve

I consider a satchel to be a bag with a top handle or two. It could have an optional long strap. These are Coaches I have that I consider to be satchels.


----------



## whateve

These are satchels of other brands: Dooney & Bourke, Michael Kors, kate spade, and Balenciaga.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> These are what I think of when I think of satchels.
> 
> View attachment 5622440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622445


These are all beautiful @dcooney4. I love your Mulberry and Marc Jacobs bags.



dcooney4 said:


> Great totes! Love the garden party.


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I consider a satchel to be a bag with a top handle or two. It could have an optional long strap. These are Coaches I have that I consider to be satchels.
> 
> View attachment 5622716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622722


Great satchels @whateve. My favourites are your bag with the dragon fly charm and your purple Bal.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> These are all beautiful @dcooney4. I love your Mulberry and Marc Jacobs bags.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vintage Leather said:


> I would argue that a satchel has two top handles, and it may or may not have a flap. Doctors bags, the Boldie/Alma shape, the Boston/Speedy, The Bayswater/PS1.  It may have a crossbody strap, but that’s not its primary way of being carried.  Now, you could spin out Duffles from that category (Boston/speedy shape). But I tend to define duffles by their carry capacity.
> 
> A top handle has a single handle and a flap closure. Gucci BTH, Kelly, Chanel top-handle.



Another example of the single top handle flap closure bag is my Balenciaga Sharp bag.


----------



## Cookiefiend

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980


I'm so sorry Jen, he was a beautiful boy. 
Sending you hugs.


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> I'm so sorry Jen, he was a beautiful boy.
> Sending you hugs.


Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

Oct challenge: Sharing my only ‘orange’ bag, the Coach Lora Bucket in pollen



Enjoyed a beautiful fall day with DS out at a farm. Went on a wagon ride, saw some animals & brought home some cider & donuts.


----------



## Jereni

@Katinahat Agree on that tote definition. For me totes are also fundamentally square or rectangular bags.  And agree on the shoulder wear being somewhat intrinsic to the style, although one of my favorite bag styles is a cute mini tote for evening / date night.

My totes: Coach Borough, Prada double zip, Celine Luggage, Nanushka ‘Jo’, and Johnny Was velvet bag.





@baghabitz34 I love that LV with the two tone leather! I thought about that one in the smallest size, at one point.

@Cookiefiend that’s quite an impressive amount of house projects you’ve had going on! Good luck with the basement!

@Katinahat I love your tote collection. The Mulberrys are so classic!

My Sept stats are also 0 bags in, 0 bags out. I carried 31 bags, I think.

I’m on a crazy trend of *not* buying bags lately. Bought one bag in Aug but it had a flaw so I returned it and while I’ve been idly debating a few things, nothing that I like enough to move on. Sept was even my birthday month when I allow myself a bag splurge and I couldn’t come up with anything I wanted that bad lol.


----------



## baghabitz34

Jereni said:


> @Katinahat Agree on that tote definition. For me totes are also fundamentally square or rectangular bags.  And agree on the shoulder wear being somewhat intrinsic to the style, although one of my favorite bag styles is a cute mini tote for evening / date night.
> 
> My totes: Coach Borough, Prada double zip, Celine Luggage, Nanushka ‘Jo’, and Johnny Was velvet bag.
> 
> View attachment 5623413
> 
> 
> 
> @baghabitz34 I love that LV with the two tone leather! I thought about that one in the smallest size, at one point.
> 
> @Cookiefiend that’s quite an impressive amount of house projects you’ve had going on! Good luck with the basement!
> 
> @Katinahat I love your tote collection. The Mulberrys are so classic!
> 
> My Sept stats are also 0 bags in, 0 bags out. I carried 31 bags, I think.
> 
> I’m on a crazy trend of *not* buying bags lately. Bought one bag in Aug but it had a flaw so I returned it and while I’ve been idly debating a few things, nothing that I like enough to move on. Sept was even my birthday month when I allow myself a bag splurge and I couldn’t come up with anything I wanted that bad lol.


The Nanushka is the one behind the Coach? Love the lines & uniqueness of the bag.

That’s impressive - the no buy trend, even including your birthday.

Mine is in November & I will definitely be adding a thing or two.


----------



## baghabitz34

Sept stats:
 3 bags in: Caramel Swann, Coach Willow in deep berry & MJ mini tote in blue sea



The Swann was a bit of a disappointment. My first two were perfect, but this one the leather wasn’t as nice & the strap was a little sloppy. Two of the slits weren’t cut all the way through. I contacted the company & their response was let’s do some DIY. Basically cut them yourself. I will keep but probably won’t get another.
0 bags out
1 pair of shoes in: so me dark brown boots. 3 pairs of shoes out.
Used 14 different bags.
Read Scenes From My Life by Michael K. Williams. He was a great actor, gone too soon.
Participated in the brand showcase and the tote showcase.


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> This week we move onto Satchels. Again I’ve started by looking up the definition which was slightly different across a variety of websites but the following points were noted:
> 
> A satchel is a leather bag often carried on the shoulder by a long strap across the body to sit on the opposite hip. The back usually extends over the top and front to form a flap of leather for closure. In the past, it was traditionally used by children for carrying school books.
> 
> Does this match your views on what makes a satchel? I have several bags in various sizes to photograph and show later in the week. One of which does not have a flap closure but still had the name satchel in its description by the brand.



That is so fascinating! From the school perspective that description makes a lot of sense, but to me a satchel is a bag with a short top handle, usually one handle, and often something with a flap closure. I think of a satchel as something that is sort of designed to look good carried in the hand, but that may have an additional long strap for shoulder OR crossbody wear. 

I did have a feeling this would be the bag style that incurs the most debate tho hahaha. 



Purses & Perfumes said:


> Another example of the single top handle flap closure bag is my Balenciaga Sharp bag.
> 
> View attachment 5623381



Love this - I would also have definitely called this a satchel. 



baghabitz34 said:


> The Nanushka is the one behind the Coach? Love the lines & uniqueness of the bag.
> 
> That’s impressive - the no buy trend, even including your birthday.
> 
> Mine is in November & I will definitely be adding a thing or two.



Yep that’s the Nanushka, and thank you! It’s a fun one, I use it largely as a summer pool or beach tote.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> *Totes*
> I currently have three, and I haven’t been carrying them frequently with current lifestyle and hybrid work (couple days in office, rest working from home). I have a large and heavy laptop that I carry in a backpack.
> 
> *Celine Black Small Cabas Phantom with Belt*
> This is a large, casual, open tote with great leather, with straps that go over the shoulder.
> 
> View attachment 5622448
> 
> 
> *Hermes Rouge H Garden Party 36 Negonda*
> This is a hand held, open tote. I love the colour. I’ve carried this bag to do weekend errands, and attend evening meetings, like (school) Parent Council Meetings, and (Hockey) Parent Meetings.
> 
> View attachment 5622460
> 
> 
> *Longchamp Gun Metal Le Pliage Large Shoulder Tote*
> This tote is a lightweight, zip closure tote that fits on the shoulder. It has been used frequently for travel by car, to out of town hockey and baseball tournaments, and travel by plane. I love the security of the zipper when it goes through the x-ray machine. In the photo, it’s the bag on the left.
> 
> View attachment 5622461


Love your totes! That Garden Party bag looks so good!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Kipling's been having kidney issues, and unexpectedly deteriorated the last week. I had to tell him goodbye, and let him cross the Rainbow Bridge. I loved the seven years I got with him, and already miss him terribly.
> 
> View attachment 5621978
> View attachment 5621980



Oh Jen I am so so sorry. He was beautiful.


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Interesting.  I agree with @BowieFan1971 that the description sounds more like a crossbody bag.  I wonder if the above was the original description, based off of school bags, but has since evolved, and been adapted by designers to include top handles?  In any case, my description of a satchel is a bag with top handles (with or without a flap), with a shoulder strap added for convenience.
> 
> Despite having come to appreciate crossbody bags a lot over the last two years, the satchel is still probably my favorite style.  When I think of a satchel, the styles that come to mind are the Speedy, Bolide (dome satchel) Bayswater, or the Antigona to name a few.  I will add more thoughts about satchels as the week progresses.


Sorry to have caused a debate. I’m not too worried one way or another as I just wasn’t sure which is what got me looking it up. I realise the internet is not a source of all knowledge (unless it’s from you lovely ladies  ) so it could a mistake. And a satchel is whatever we (or the brand) want it to be!  


dcooney4 said:


> I think of Top handles as satchels as well. I wonder if it is a USA thing.


I definitely had the top handle idea to start with but Mulberry has many bags in its Satchel collection that don’t have handles - all have flaps. Could Mulberry just be wrong….   


dcooney4 said:


> These are what I think of when I think of satchels.
> 
> View attachment 5622440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622445


So I think I’d have classed some of these as Totes but they are beautiful as Satchels! I love the electric blue coloured bag. So vibrant. And that Bayswater again is tempting me so much to get more Oxblood! 


Vintage Leather said:


> I would argue that a satchel has two top handles, and it may or may not have a flap. Doctors bags, the Boldie/Alma shape, the Boston/Speedy, The Bayswater/PS1.  It may have a crossbody strap, but that’s not its primary way of being carried.  Now, you could spin out Duffles from that category (Boston/speedy shape). But I tend to define duffles by their carry capacity.
> 
> A top handle has a single handle and a flap closure. Gucci BTH, Kelly, Chanel top-handle.


So interesting isn’t it. We all have a slightly different opinion but that’s good. More bags as eye candy. 


whateve said:


> These are satchels of other brands: Dooney & Bourke, Michael Kors, kate spade, and Balenciaga.
> 
> View attachment 5622723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622727


Lovely bags all of them. Those Balenciagas are stunning and I love that black and bright colours satchel. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Another example of the single top handle flap closure bag is my Balenciaga Sharp bag.
> 
> View attachment 5623381


This is absolutely stunning. The quilting and that logo together are so elegant. 


Jereni said:


> @Katinahat Agree on that tote definition. For me totes are also fundamentally square or rectangular bags.  And agree on the shoulder wear being somewhat intrinsic to the style, although one of my favorite bag styles is a cute mini tote for evening / date night.
> 
> My totes: Coach Borough, Prada double zip, Celine Luggage, Nanushka ‘Jo’, and Johnny Was velvet bag.
> 
> View attachment 5623413
> 
> 
> 
> @baghabitz34 I love that LV with the two tone leather! I thought about that one in the smallest size, at one point.
> 
> @Cookiefiend that’s quite an impressive amount of house projects you’ve had going on! Good luck with the basement!
> 
> @Katinahat I love your tote collection. The Mulberrys are so classic!
> 
> My Sept stats are also 0 bags in, 0 bags out. I carried 31 bags, I think.
> 
> I’m on a crazy trend of *not* buying bags lately. Bought one bag in Aug but it had a flaw so I returned it and while I’ve been idly debating a few things, nothing that I like enough to move on. Sept was even my birthday month when I allow myself a bag splurge and I couldn’t come up with anything I wanted that bad lol.


Gorgeous totes! Stunning neutral shades. Interesting you’ve got stuck on a ban. Clearly it needs to be a special bag for you to add it in now. 


baghabitz34 said:


> Sept stats:
> 3 bags in: Caramel Swann, Coach Willow in deep berry & MJ mini tote in blue sea
> View attachment 5623418
> View attachment 5623419
> 
> The Swann was a bit of a disappointment. My first two were perfect, but this one the leather wasn’t as nice & the strap was a little sloppy. Two of the slits weren’t cut all the way through. I contacted the company & their response was let’s do some DIY. Basically cut them yourself. I will keep but probably won’t get another.
> 0 bags out
> 1 pair of shoes in: so me dark brown boots. 3 pairs of shoes out.
> Used 14 different bags.
> Read Scenes From My Life by Michael K. Williams. He was a great actor, gone too soon.
> Participated in the brand showcase and the tote showcase.


I love seeing that Deep Berry again! It’s looking more red toned than purple toned here. Great stats and book recommendation. 


Jereni said:


> That is so fascinating! From the school perspective that description makes a lot of sense, but to me a satchel is a bag with a short top handle, usually one handle, and often something with a flap closure. I think of a satchel as something that is sort of designed to look good carried in the hand, but that may have an additional long strap for shoulder OR crossbody wear.
> 
> I did have a feeling this would be the bag style that incurs the most debate tho hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this - I would also have definitely called this a satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that’s the Nanushka, and thank you! It’s a fun one, I use it largely as a summer pool or beach tote.


Interesting to see your definition as I think Satchels was your suggestion. Apologies if I have misremembered that though!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Jereni said:


> I’m on a crazy trend of *not* buying bags lately. Bought one bag in Aug but it had a flaw so I returned it and while I’ve been idly debating a few things, nothing that I like enough to move on


Not a crazy trend at all!  I think we all need occasional periods of "down time" after the excitement of handbag hunting and acquisition.  I call it purse peace, and just enjoy it while it lasts, lol.


baghabitz34 said:


> 3 bags in: Caramel Swann, Coach Willow in deep berry & MJ mini tote in blue sea


Love that deep berry color!  Very nice September additions.


Katinahat said:


> Sorry to have caused a debate. I’m not too worried one way or another as I just wasn’t sure which is what, me looking it up. I realise the internet is not a source of all knowledge (unless it’s from you lovely ladies  ) so it could a mistake. And a satchel is whatever we (or the brand) want it to be!


No need to be sorry at all.  Debates are fun!  Gives us another chance to discuss and obsess about our handbags.   And thank you for the kind words regarding my Balenciaga bag.


dcooney4 said:


> These are what I think of when I think of satchels.


That oxblood Mulberry!  Love that color, and you have a very nice selection of satchels.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> These are satchels of other brands: Dooney & Bourke, Michael Kors, kate spade, and Balenciaga.
> 
> View attachment 5622723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622727


Your stunning MK is what my mind pictures as a classic satchel.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Not a crazy trend at all! I think we all need occasional periods of "down time" after the excitement of handbag hunting and acquisition. I call it purse peace, and just enjoy it while it lasts, lol.


Purse peace is a great state of mind! I have the feeling that I´m getting close to it too. Or maybe I´m just a bit confused, because my friend reminded me of reality. She was showing me a new to her charity shop bag- one I wouldn´t have looked at twice- and pointed out how fine a bargain it was, because it would have been at least 25 GBP new. I felt really guilty for being a terrible bag snob... I must have lost touch to reality.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Oh Jen I am so so sorry. He was beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

Katinahat said:


> Interesting to see your definition as I think Satchels was your suggestion. Apologies if I have misremembered that though!



Thank you for the bag love and definitely no need to be sorry about a satchel debate! In my mind this is why it’s fun to do the sharing-by-bag-style series. And yes I think it was me that suggested satchels, although I suspect others would have also. 

I think the school bag history makes a lot of sense. In some ways I think the most ‘satchel-y’ bags of all are these bags:

(appropriately, from the Cambridge Satchel Co)



And the Coach Willis:



But I would also call this a satchel (and so does Coach). And I would have called it a satchel even if it did _not_ have a long strap, lol. 




Purses & Perfumes said:


> Not a crazy trend at all!  I think we all need occasional periods of "down time" after the excitement of handbag hunting and acquisition.  I call it purse peace, and just enjoy it while it lasts, lol.



It’s true it’s not crazy, it’s probably healthy haha! I wish I could call it purse peace but I probably can’t. I do think it’s related to me becoming more realistic and trying to pre-think thru the ‘hype’ cycle of my own head: “Yes, you think it’s gorgeous right now and can envision a new killer outfit with it. But now imagine getting used to it and eventually being bored with it. Would you really want it forever?”  Etc etc. 

But it’s not exactly purse peace bc I’m definitely sort of hunting for a few specific bags (a perfect red satchel, a plum purple bag in lambskin, a quintessential medium brown crossbody), I just haven’t found the right ones.


----------



## 880

I’m in the minority. I thought of a satchel as a bag I carried in college. Rectangular East West shoulder/messenger with. Flap and two outside pockets. No top handle. It was beige canvas with a pseudo barenia edging, trim and pocket fastenings, which is still a favored combo lol. Either old Banana Republic (around 1987) or j. Peterman (that catalog that had sketches and handwritten descriptions p, not type.


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Sorry to have caused a debate. I’m not too worried one way or another as I just wasn’t sure which is what got me looking it up. I realise the internet is not a source of all knowledge (unless it’s from you lovely ladies  ) so it could a mistake. And a satchel is whatever we (or the brand) want it to be!
> 
> I definitely had the top handle idea to start with but Mulberry has many bags in its Satchel collection that don’t have handles - all have flaps. Could Mulberry just be wrong….
> 
> So I think I’d have classed some of these as Totes but they are beautiful as Satchels! I love the electric blue coloured bag. So vibrant. And that Bayswater again is tempting me so much to get more Oxblood!
> 
> So interesting isn’t it. We all have a slightly different opinion but that’s good. More bags as eye candy.
> 
> Lovely bags all of them. Those Balenciagas are stunning and I love that black and bright colours satchel.
> 
> This is absolutely stunning. The quilting and that logo together are so elegant.
> 
> Gorgeous totes! Stunning neutral shades. Interesting you’ve got stuck on a ban. Clearly it needs to be a special bag for you to add it in now.
> 
> I love seeing that Deep Berry again! It’s looking more red toned than purple toned here. Great stats and book recommendation.
> 
> Interesting to see your definition as I think Satchels was your suggestion. Apologies if I have misremembered that though!


I think it really doesn't matter what we consider a satchel. We love bags Post them all. You made this thread more exciting again with these ideas.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> Purse peace is a great state of mind! I have the feeling that I´m getting close to it too.





Jereni said:


> It’s true it’s not crazy, it’s probably healthy haha! I wish I could call it purse peace but I probably can’t. I do think it’s related to me becoming more realistic and trying to pre-think thru the ‘hype’ cycle of my own head: “Yes, you think it’s gorgeous right now and can envision a new killer outfit with it. But now imagine getting used to it and eventually being bored with it. Would you really want it forever?” Etc etc.
> 
> But it’s not exactly purse peace bc I’m definitely sort of hunting for a few specific bags (a perfect red satchel, a plum purple bag in lambskin, a quintessential medium brown crossbody), I just haven’t found the right ones.


It's good to be realistic and ask oneself these questions before a purchase.  Yeah, I think purse peace is when you feel like your collection is more or less complete.  I say more or less because I wonder if it will ever be 100 percent complete.  There might always be something new that comes along, or some color that one suddenly feels like adding to the collection.   Anyway, happy hunting for the bags you are looking for, and hope you find the right ones in the near future.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> It's good to be realistic and ask oneself these questions before a purchase.  Yeah, I think purse peace is when you feel like your collection is more or less complete.  I say more or less because I wonder if it will ever be 100 percent complete.  There might always be something new that comes along, or some color that one suddenly feels like adding to the collection.   Anyway, happy hunting for the bags you are looking for, and hope you find the right ones in the near future.


I agree. I have moments of purse peace, but then I have a moment of clarity about lifestyle/personal style, desire to upgrade one or more pieces I have discovered are used or loved a lot, or addition of a certain color I do not have. I may realize, as I have, that my style is more casual than my bag collection and I don’t use some of my more structured bags. Or that I love some of the bridge designer styles/colors I bought as “try outs” so much that it is time/safe to upgrade it to a premium designer. Or that the bag/bags I have that are “close enough” aren’t really close enough and need replaced with “just right.” Or that there is a designer I never experienced before or thought I didn’t like that makes bags with qualities I love (Prada, for example). A lot of these things you only discover from trial and error, which makes a collection an ever shifting thing. I am ok with that…it’s part of the fun.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> I agree. I have moments of purse peace, but then I have a moment of clarity about lifestyle/personal style, desire to upgrade one or more pieces I have discovered are used or loved a lot, or addition of a certain color I do not have. I may realize, as I have, that my style is more casual than my bag collection and I don’t use some of my more structured bags. Or that I love some of the bridge designer styles/colors I bought as “try outs” so much that it is time/safe to upgrade it to a premium designer. Or that the bag/bags I have that are “close enough” aren’t really close enough and need replaced with “just right.” Or that there is a designer I never experienced before or thought I didn’t like that makes bags with qualities I love (Prada, for example). A lot of these things you only discover from trial and error, which makes a collection an ever shifting thing. I am ok with that…it’s part of the fun.


Yes, it's absolutely an evolving, changing process, which is natural since we change too -- our tastes and interests or circumstances evolve and our fashion choices follow that.  That's what adds to the interest and fun.  You've given some good examples of these kind of changes in your post above, and how it impacts your collection and choices.  

In the early stages of collecting, the changes are more frequent, but once the core collection is in place, the changes are more natural and slower.  There are periods of time when I am happy coasting along with what I have, and just enjoying the collection.  I am in one of those phases right now, and making the most of it while it lasts.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I agree. I have moments of purse peace, but then I have a moment of clarity about lifestyle/personal style, desire to upgrade one or more pieces I have discovered are used or loved a lot, or addition of a certain color I do not have. I may realize, as I have, that my style is more casual than my bag collection and I don’t use some of my more structured bags. Or that I love some of the bridge designer styles/colors I bought as “try outs” so much that it is time/safe to upgrade it to a premium designer. Or that the bag/bags I have that are “close enough” aren’t really close enough and need replaced with “just right.” Or that there is a designer I never experienced before or thought I didn’t like that makes bags with qualities I love (Prada, for example). A lot of these things you only discover from trial and error, which makes a collection an ever shifting thing. I am ok with that…it’s part of the fun.


I think this is such an interesting point and that of @Purses & Perfumes .   Collections do change - even for someone like me who buys new and doesn’t reselll.

I have several large and elegant work bags. Now I’m nearer the end of my career (albeit retirement age in my profession is now 67 which is nearly two decades away - I won’t be keeping working that long!) than the start I can see a day where I don’t use these. I imagine my DDs as in professional careers carrying one of them. Then perhaps I’ll invest in other more causal bags to enhance my current collection that work for a more relaxed lifestyle!


----------



## Katinahat

Jereni said:


> Thank you for the bag love and definitely no need to be sorry about a satchel debate! In my mind this is why it’s fun to do the sharing-by-bag-style series. And yes I think it was me that suggested satchels, although I suspect others would have also.
> 
> I think the school bag history makes a lot of sense. In some ways I think the most ‘satchel-y’ bags of all are these bags:
> 
> (appropriately, from the Cambridge Satchel Co)
> View attachment 5623661
> 
> 
> And the Coach Willis:
> View attachment 5623662
> 
> 
> But I would also call this a satchel (and so does Coach). And I would have called it a satchel even if it did _not_ have a long strap, lol.
> View attachment 5623663
> 
> 
> 
> It’s true it’s not crazy, it’s probably healthy haha! I wish I could call it purse peace but I probably can’t. I do think it’s related to me becoming more realistic and trying to pre-think thru the ‘hype’ cycle of my own head: “Yes, you think it’s gorgeous right now and can envision a new killer outfit with it. But now imagine getting used to it and eventually being bored with it. Would you really want it forever?”  Etc etc.
> 
> But it’s not exactly purse peace bc I’m definitely sort of hunting for a few specific bags (a perfect red satchel, a plum purple bag in lambskin, a quintessential medium brown crossbody), I just haven’t found the right ones.


I love all these bags you’ve posted. I looked at the Cambridge Satchel Company too. There is a store near me! Lovely bags. Probably a bit too structured for me but great leather at a great price.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I think it really doesn't matter what we consider a satchel. We love bags Post them all. You made this thread more exciting again with these ideas.


Why thank you @dcooney4. It’s a real group effort from us all and good to chat to everyone about our favourite topic!


----------



## Katinahat

So I should share my Satchels too. Some of them have a clue in the title.

The Mulberry family:
Small Bayswater SATCHEL: flap and 2 handles!


The Alexas - flaps and top handles.







Coach and Kate Spade
Mercer SATCHEL - two handles no flap.


Everday SATCHEL - two handles and no flap. In nylon with leather trims.



The SBS is a bit annoying. The straps flop and the hang tag dangles then bashes as I walk. It’s a known issue. I should move the tag onto one end. Perhaps one day I’ll sell but I fear I’d get a fraction of the intial cost back.

The Mercer is really light weight and the interior is brilliant if compartments are your thing.



But I just LOVE the Alexas. Not sure what it is - the style has a posh but casual vibe which just works for me. It screams Mulberry but not in an ostentatious way. The front straps and Postman’s lock look so good together.

The KS is my second most carried bag of the year but I love my dog and it comes with me whenever we walk so it’s a shoe in!


----------



## lill_canele

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Yes, it's absolutely an evolving, changing process, which is natural since we change too -- our tastes and interests or circumstances evolve and our fashion choices follow that.  That's what adds to the interest and fun.  You've given some good examples of these kind of changes in your post above, and how it impacts your collection and choices.
> 
> In the early stages of collecting, the changes are more frequent, but once the core collection is in place, the changes are more natural and slower.  There are periods of time when I am happy coasting along with what I have, and just enjoying the collection.  I am in one of those phases right now, and making the most of it while it lasts.



Agree, I am at that point where I am pretty content with what I have. Doesn't mean I don't have a wish list, but I am in no rush to buy....but that's bag wise .
RTW is a different story.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

lill_canele said:


> Agree, I am at that point where I am pretty content with what I have. Doesn't mean I don't have a wish list, but I am in no rush to buy....but that's bag wise .
> RTW is a different story.


I have a wish list for bags too, but it's small, and I am in absolutely no hurry either.  That's because I already have a core collection of bags that meet all my requirements, and the needs of my lifestyle at the moment, so the wish list ones are just extra, and nice to have.
Ah, RTW...do you have anything specific you are looking for?  I've kind of suspended clothing purchases, especially nicer pieces, until I can maintain a consistent weight over several months, and avoid fluctuations (even a 6 to 7 pound fluctuation can change the way a dress or piece of clothing looks when worn).


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> So I should share my Satchels too. Some of them have a clue in the title.
> 
> The Mulberry family:
> Small Bayswater SATCHEL: flap and 2 handles!
> View attachment 5624119
> 
> The Alexas - flaps and top handles.
> View attachment 5624122
> 
> View attachment 5624118
> 
> View attachment 5624120
> 
> 
> Coach and Kate Spade
> Mercer SATCHEL - two handles no flap.
> View attachment 5624121
> 
> Everday SATCHEL - two handles and no flap. In nylon with leather trims.
> View attachment 5624127
> 
> 
> The SBS is a bit annoying. The straps flop and the hang tag dangles then bashes as I walk. It’s a known issue. I should move the tag onto one end. Perhaps one day I’ll sell but I fear I’d get a fraction of the intial cost back.
> 
> The Mercer is really light weight and the interior is brilliant if compartments are your thing.
> View attachment 5624138
> 
> 
> But I just LOVE the Alexas. Not sure what it is - the style has a posh but casual vibe which just works for me. It screams Mulberry but not in an ostentatious way. The front straps and Postman’s lock look so good together.
> 
> The KS is my second most carried bag of the year but I love my dog and it comes with me whenever we walk so it’s a shoe in!


Look up the resale on Bayswaters, especially small ones. It’s crazy! I have seen them go for close to $1000, which is enough to make me say no. Heck, the H Museau I just got was only $700!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> I have several large and elegant work bags. Now I’m nearer the end of my career (albeit retirement age in my profession is now 67 which is nearly two decades away - I won’t be keeping working that long!) than the start I can see a day where I don’t use these. I imagine my DDs as in professional careers carrying one of them. Then perhaps I’ll invest in other more causal bags to enhance my current collection that work for a more relaxed lifestyle!


You do have some great work bags, and I am a fan of that lovely Bayswater tote of yours.  If I buy a tote, it would definitely be a Bayswater tote, and I love that it has held up so well after regular use.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have a wish list for bags too, but it's small, and I am in absolutely no hurry either.  That's because I already have a core collection of bags that meet all my requirements, and the needs of my lifestyle at the moment, so the wish list ones are just extra, and nice to have.
> Ah, RTW...do you have anything specific you are looking for?  I've kind of suspended clothing purchases, especially nicer pieces, until I can maintain a consistent weight over several months, and avoid fluctuations (even a 6 to 7 pound fluctuation can change the way a dress or piece of clothing looks when worn).


Weight fluctuations are the reason I will buy a designer bag or other accessory, maybe shoes, but not RTW. They fit no matter what my size is!


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Agree, I am at that point where I am pretty content with what I have. Doesn't mean I don't have a wish list, but I am in no rush to buy....but that's bag wise .
> RTW is a different story.


+1, but then there is always the possibility of a surprise


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Weight fluctuations are the reason I will buy a designer bag or other accessory, maybe shoes, but not RTW. They fit no matter what my size is!


Ditto!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> So I should share my Satchels too. Some of them have a clue in the title.
> 
> The Mulberry family:
> Small Bayswater SATCHEL: flap and 2 handles!
> View attachment 5624119
> 
> The Alexas - flaps and top handles.
> View attachment 5624122
> 
> View attachment 5624118
> 
> View attachment 5624120
> 
> 
> Coach and Kate Spade
> Mercer SATCHEL - two handles no flap.
> View attachment 5624121
> 
> Everday SATCHEL - two handles and no flap. In nylon with leather trims.
> View attachment 5624127
> 
> 
> The SBS is a bit annoying. The straps flop and the hang tag dangles then bashes as I walk. It’s a known issue. I should move the tag onto one end. Perhaps one day I’ll sell but I fear I’d get a fraction of the intial cost back.
> 
> The Mercer is really light weight and the interior is brilliant if compartments are your thing.
> View attachment 5624138
> 
> 
> But I just LOVE the Alexas. Not sure what it is - the style has a posh but casual vibe which just works for me. It screams Mulberry but not in an ostentatious way. The front straps and Postman’s lock look so good together.
> 
> The KS is my second most carried bag of the year but I love my dog and it comes with me whenever we walk so it’s a shoe in!


They’re all gorgeous!


----------



## lill_canele

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I have a wish list for bags too, but it's small, and I am in absolutely no hurry either.  That's because I already have a core collection of bags that meet all my requirements, and the needs of my lifestyle at the moment, so the wish list ones are just extra, and nice to have.
> Ah, RTW...do you have anything specific you are looking for?  I've kind of suspended clothing purchases, especially nicer pieces, until I can maintain a consistent weight over several months, and avoid fluctuations (even a 6 to 7 pound fluctuation can change the way a dress or piece of clothing looks when worn).



Technically I have everything that I need for clothes so not really.   I guess a long term wishlist of mine is to have a Saint Laurent blazer (just patiently waiting for the right one to come along). There is a Burberry heritage skirt I'll probably get along time way. I'd like a couple of Fendi tops and some Hermes pajama pants.

I am a fan of YSL and Burberry (mostly heritage) RTW. 
I do like Fendi but....Fendi is very unforgiving with their silhouettes and material choices. They basically have no stretch for many of their tops/bottoms and many of their dresses are very figure hugging, sometimes with a little stretch but not as much as I'd prefer. 
I have a pair of Fendi shorts and I love them, but I better not be eating that day or just eat like a mouse otherwise that waist band is going to get uncomfortable very fast.
For RTW, it is either: go on the wishlist until I want it enough to buy (usually takes months or years) or becomes a very spontaneous purchase with that gut-feeling of Yes! This is the one! I'm taking this.

I understand on the weight fluctuation part. My weight varied +/- 30 pounds for at least 10 years or so. (But that's because I was doing a lot of body building, extreme workouts, dieting, etc.) It wasn't until the past couple of years where I've finally stabilized. My metabolism has stabilized as well (I screwed it over from dieting too much, it took a while to fix itself). My eating habits have also become a lot more normal and I do a lot of intuitive eating. I still do intermittent fasting, but that's just because it's due to my work schedule and just ended up that way.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

lill_canele said:


> Technically I have everything that I need for clothes so not really.   I guess a long term wishlist of mine is to have a Saint Laurent blazer (just patiently waiting for the right one to come along). There is a Burberry heritage skirt I'll probably get along time way. I'd like a couple of Fendi tops and some Hermes pajama pants.
> 
> I am a fan of YSL and Burberry (mostly heritage) RTW.
> I do like Fendi but....Fendi is very unforgiving with their silhouettes and material choices. They basically have no stretch for many of their tops/bottoms and many of their dresses are very figure hugging, sometimes with a little stretch but not as much as I'd prefer.
> I have a pair of Fendi shorts and I love them, but I better not be eating that day or just eat like a mouse otherwise that waist band is going to get uncomfortable very fast.
> For RTW, it is either: go on the wishlist until I want it enough to buy (usually takes months or years) or becomes a very spontaneous purchase with that gut-feeling of Yes! This is the one! I'm taking this.
> 
> I understand on the weight fluctuation part. My weight varied +/- 30 pounds for at least 10 years or so. (But that's because I was doing a lot of body building, extreme workouts, dieting, etc.) It wasn't until the past couple of years where I've finally stabilized. My metabolism has stabilized as well (I screwed it over from dieting too much, it took a while to fix itself). My eating habits have also become a lot more normal and I do a lot of intuitive eating. I still do intermittent fasting, but that's just because it's due to my work schedule and just ended up that way.


Ha, ha, true, I too have the clothes I need for most occasions, but having a wish list is fun.  I hope the right Saint Laurent blazer comes along soon!  Lately, I have been steering clear of anything that is unforgiving in terms of material choices.  I could never quite get on with the  100 percent cotton high-waisted Levi's jeans and mom jeans for this reason (despite loving the look).

Glad to hear that the weight fluctuations have stopped and things have stabilized for you.  Intermittent fasting is something I have been wanting to do, but am not consistent with it yet.   I'm trying to systematize portion sizes, and being more mindful of absent-minded snacking, and that has definitely helped.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Squee!!! I found one on Vestiaire and for over 50% less than the best price I had seen it for on Fashionphile, etc due to a small stain on the side and a mark on the bottom that I was both able to significantly remove. I love it! Casual but luxe, simple but quirky. Snaps closed but has a great outside pocket in the circle that fits my phone perfectly. So excited! 

Hermès Camail tote


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> Look up the resale on Bayswaters, especially small ones. It’s crazy! I have seen them go for close to $1000, which is enough to make me say no. Heck, the H Museau I just got was only $700!


Thanks for this info. I wonder if it’s the same in the U.K. where there are probably more of them. I must dip my toe in the resale market sometime but I’m generally mistrustful of people so primed to anticipate disaster! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> You do have some great work bags, and I am a fan of that lovely Bayswater tote of yours.  If I buy a tote, it would definitely be a Bayswater tote, and I love that it has held up so well after regular use.


Thank you! Its a good point as the Bayswater Tote is the work bag I’d keep because it would make an equally great day / shopping bag. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Weight fluctuations are the reason I will buy a designer bag or other accessory, maybe shoes, but not RTW. They fit no matter what my size is!


I hear you! 


More bags said:


> They’re all gorgeous!


Thanks so much!


lill_canele said:


> Technically I have everything that I need for clothes so not really.   I guess a long term wishlist of mine is to have a Saint Laurent blazer (just patiently waiting for the right one to come along). There is a Burberry heritage skirt I'll probably get along time way. I'd like a couple of Fendi tops and some Hermes pajama pants.
> 
> I am a fan of YSL and Burberry (mostly heritage) RTW.
> I do like Fendi but....Fendi is very unforgiving with their silhouettes and material choices. They basically have no stretch for many of their tops/bottoms and many of their dresses are very figure hugging, sometimes with a little stretch but not as much as I'd prefer.
> I have a pair of Fendi shorts and I love them, but I better not be eating that day or just eat like a mouse otherwise that waist band is going to get uncomfortable very fast.
> For RTW, it is either: go on the wishlist until I want it enough to buy (usually takes months or years) or becomes a very spontaneous purchase with that gut-feeling of Yes! This is the one! I'm taking this.
> 
> I understand on the weight fluctuation part. My weight varied +/- 30 pounds for at least 10 years or so. (But that's because I was doing a lot of body building, extreme workouts, dieting, etc.) It wasn't until the past couple of years where I've finally stabilized. My metabolism has stabilized as well (I screwed it over from dieting too much, it took a while to fix itself). My eating habits have also become a lot more normal and I do a lot of intuitive eating. I still do intermittent fasting, but that's just because it's due to my work schedule and just ended up that way.


Both your RTW and your intuitive eating sound great! I’d love to see some more of your outfits if you care to share! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ha, ha, true, I too have the clothes I need for most occasions, but having a wish list is fun.  I hope the right Saint Laurent blazer comes along soon!  Lately, I have been steering clear of anything that is unforgiving in terms of material choices.  I could never quite get on with the  100 percent cotton high-waisted Levi's jeans and mom jeans for this reason (despite loving the look).
> 
> Glad to hear that the weight fluctuations have stopped and things have stabilized for you.  Intermittent fasting is something I have been wanting to do, but am not consistent with it yet.   I'm trying to systematize portion sizes, and being more mindful of absent-minded snacking, and that has definitely helped.


Well done on mindful eating. I’m currently well and truly on mindless eating! Anything sugary and fast after a long day - not good. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Squee!!! I found one on Vestiaire and for over 50% less than the best price I had seen it for on Fashionphile, etc due to a small stain on the side and a mark on the bottom that I was both able to significantly remove. I love it! Casual but luxe, simple but quirky. Snaps closed but has a great outside pocket in the circle that fits my phone perfectly. So excited!
> 
> Hermès Camail tote
> 
> View attachment 5624987


Oh my, that is gorgeous and seems quite unusual (but I don’t know much about Hermes). Congratulations!


----------



## Katinahat

So I was at work late this evening on a twilight training course. Once again, it was really quite triggering which is frustrating and I’ve been stuck with repeated mini flashbacks ever since. I’m trying to distract myself with positive things but it’s hard work.

One nice thing was trying on new dresses I’d ordered the previous day. We are going to a party soon and I felt like something new. On one hand, I don’t need a new dress and have plenty I can rewear, but then why not?! One of the dresses, I’m more drawn to, looks really elegant with my Navy Aspinal Lottie. Its quite formal - can a person be too formal at a party? (Stock photo - its longer on me).


DH hates formal and it’s hard to get him into anything smart! I like to look good but I’m keen not to draw any attention (for any reason) especially when I’m feeling triggered.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> So I was at work late this evening on a twilight training course. Once again, it was really quite triggering which is frustrating and I’ve been stuck with repeated mini flashbacks ever since. I’m trying to distract myself with positive things but it’s hard work.
> 
> One nice thing was trying on new dresses I’d ordered the previous day. We are going to a party soon and I felt like something new. On one hand, I don’t need a new dress and have plenty I can rewear, but then why not?! One of the dresses, I’m more drawn to, looks really elegant with my Navy Aspinal Lottie. Its quite formal - can a person be too formal at a party? (Stock photo - its longer on me).
> View attachment 5625078
> 
> DH hates formal and it’s hard to get him into anything smart! I like to look good but I’m keen not to draw any attention (for any reason) especially when I’m feeling triggered.


I think it’s beautiful….love the color, simple but elegant, you can eat and move in it. Just about the perfect dress!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for this info. I wonder if it’s the same in the U.K. where there are probably more of them. I must dip my toe in the resale market sometime but I’m generally mistrustful of people so primed to anticipate disaster!
> 
> Thank you! Its a good point as the Bayswater Tote is the work bag I’d keep because it would make an equally great day / shopping bag.
> 
> I hear you!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Both your RTW and your intuitive eating sound great! I’d love to see some more of your outfits if you care to share!
> 
> Well done on mindful eating. I’m currently well and truly on mindless eating! Anything sugary and fast after a long day - not good.
> 
> Oh my, that is gorgeous and seems quite unusual (but I don’t know much about Hermes). Congratulations!


It’s from 2007 and was a John Paul Gaultier design. They make a smaller one without the pocket and a square-ish version. They are out there, but there aren’t a lot of them and they seem to go very fast. I have seen them in a fawn and navy felt along with the grey. The trim is thick, supple Barenia.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Squee!!! I found one on Vestiaire and for over 50% less than the best price I had seen it for on Fashionphile, etc due to a small stain on the side and a mark on the bottom that I was both able to significantly remove. I love it! Casual but luxe, simple but quirky. Snaps closed but has a great outside pocket in the circle that fits my phone perfectly. So excited!
> 
> Hermès Camail tote
> 
> View attachment 5624987


Congratulations!   




Katinahat said:


> So I was at work late this evening on a twilight training course. Once again, it was really quite triggering which is frustrating and I’ve been stuck with repeated mini flashbacks ever since. I’m trying to distract myself with positive things but it’s hard work.
> 
> One nice thing was trying on new dresses I’d ordered the previous day. We are going to a party soon and I felt like something new. On one hand, I don’t need a new dress and have plenty I can rewear, but then why not?! One of the dresses, I’m more drawn to, looks really elegant with my Navy Aspinal Lottie. Its quite formal - can a person be too formal at a party? (Stock photo - its longer on me).
> View attachment 5625078
> 
> DH hates formal and it’s hard to get him into anything smart! I like to look good but I’m keen not to draw any attention (for any reason) especially when I’m feeling triggered.



Sorry you're feeling so triggered. It's beautiful. In red it might get more attention than you want, but I think you'll be fine in navy. Maybe also take a wrap / cover up of some sort (large scarf?) so that if you're feeling too exposed you can put wrap on.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Going to try and catch up on the rest of the by-letter / brand showcases this weekend.
> 
> My ‘M’ bags are just these two: Mansur Gavriel and Mulberry. Love the Mulberry especially.
> 
> View attachment 5616670


Your Lily sent me down a rabbit hole of oogling the Mulberry website, yours is


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> A few bags in Different Locations (sorta - mostly my office )
> View attachment 5618690
> View attachment 5618691
> View attachment 5618692
> View attachment 5618693
> View attachment 5618694
> View attachment 5618695


Beautiful bag pics Cookie - oooh, I love all the colours and leathers!
Best wishes for your Mom’s treatments.
It sounds like you’ve done a ton of work on your home - congratulations!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Great stats @More bags continuing that clear out. Love your WOC! No wonder it’s getting carries. Thanks for sharing that book recommendation too.





Katinahat said:


> Love your totes! That Garden Party bag looks so good!


Thank you @Katinahat


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Squee!!! I found one on Vestiaire and for over 50% less than the best price I had seen it for on Fashionphile, etc due to a small stain on the side and a mark on the bottom that I was both able to significantly remove. I love it! Casual but luxe, simple but quirky. Snaps closed but has a great outside pocket in the circle that fits my phone perfectly. So excited!
> 
> Hermès Camail tote
> 
> View attachment 5624987


Congratulations @BowieFan1971!


----------



## lill_canele

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for this info. I wonder if it’s the same in the U.K. where there are probably more of them. I must dip my toe in the resale market sometime but I’m generally mistrustful of people so primed to anticipate disaster!
> 
> Thank you! Its a good point as the Bayswater Tote is the work bag I’d keep because it would make an equally great day / shopping bag.
> 
> I hear you!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Both your RTW and your intuitive eating sound great! I’d love to see some more of your outfits if you care to share!
> 
> Well done on mindful eating. I’m currently well and truly on mindless eating! Anything sugary and fast after a long day - not good.
> 
> Oh my, that is gorgeous and seems quite unusual (but I don’t know much about Hermes). Congratulations!


Thanks! I usually post in the OOTD thread but here’s my outfit today for a work dinner. With my new Burberry trousers. (Couldn’t resist my dog’s reaction when I was trying to pose for photos lol)


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> So I was at work late this evening on a twilight training course. Once again, it was really quite triggering which is frustrating and I’ve been stuck with repeated mini flashbacks ever since. I’m trying to distract myself with positive things but it’s hard work.
> 
> One nice thing was trying on new dresses I’d ordered the previous day. We are going to a party soon and I felt like something new. On one hand, I don’t need a new dress and have plenty I can rewear, but then why not?! One of the dresses, I’m more drawn to, looks really elegant with my Navy Aspinal Lottie. Its quite formal - can a person be too formal at a party? (Stock photo - its longer on me).
> View attachment 5625078
> 
> DH hates formal and it’s hard to get him into anything smart! I like to look good but I’m keen not to draw any attention (for any reason) especially when I’m feeling triggered.


Beautiful dress!


----------



## More bags

lill_canele said:


> Thanks! I usually post in the OOTD thread but here’s my outfit today for a work dinner. With my new Burberry trousers. (Couldn’t resist my dog’s reaction when I was trying to pose for photos lol)
> 
> View attachment 5625294
> View attachment 5625295
> View attachment 5625296


Wonderful outfit - you look so chic!


----------



## baghabitz34

@BowieFan1971 Congrats! Don’t you love it when you find that special item & it’s at a good price?
@Katinahat The dress is lovely. I agree with @JenJBS, bring a scarf or wrap that way if you feel too exposed, you can cover up.


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Squee!!! I found one on Vestiaire and for over 50% less than the best price I had seen it for on Fashionphile, etc due to a small stain on the side and a mark on the bottom that I was both able to significantly remove. I love it! Casual but luxe, simple but quirky. Snaps closed but has a great outside pocket in the circle that fits my phone perfectly. So excited!
> 
> Hermès Camail tote
> 
> View attachment 5624987


So Fun! I love the clean lines.


----------



## dcooney4

lill_canele said:


> Thanks! I usually post in the OOTD thread but here’s my outfit today for a work dinner. With my new Burberry trousers. (Couldn’t resist my dog’s reaction when I was trying to pose for photos lol)
> 
> View attachment 5625294
> View attachment 5625295
> View attachment 5625296


Looking Fab!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> So I was at work late this evening on a twilight training course. Once again, it was really quite triggering which is frustrating and I’ve been stuck with repeated mini flashbacks ever since. I’m trying to distract myself with positive things but it’s hard work.
> 
> One nice thing was trying on new dresses I’d ordered the previous day. We are going to a party soon and I felt like something new. On one hand, I don’t need a new dress and have plenty I can rewear, but then why not?! One of the dresses, I’m more drawn to, looks really elegant with my Navy Aspinal Lottie. Its quite formal - can a person be too formal at a party? (Stock photo - its longer on me).
> View attachment 5625078
> 
> DH hates formal and it’s hard to get him into anything smart! I like to look good but I’m keen not to draw any attention (for any reason) especially when I’m feeling triggered.


Love the dress!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Tote!
> Love ‘em. They’re so easy to use!
> 
> Hermes Vespa, MZ Wallace Micro Sutton, Nancy Gonzalez Mini Erica Tote, Hermes Vibrato Picotin ❤️
> View attachment 5619416
> 
> Ferragamo Studio Tote, LV Lock Me Bucket (technically a tote?), Hermes Dalvy (also technically a tote), Dior Lady
> View attachment 5619417
> 
> And my favorite tote of all - Just Campagne Confort 1
> View attachment 5619418


Beautiful totes @Cookiefiend 


papertiger said:


> I think totes (and hobos) have always been some of my favourites.
> 
> I like them 'proper' size for day, I don't really understand dinky mini totes for evening, however I have a Med Cambon shopper in off-white and python that I use for Summer daytime occasions or lunch (social) meets. I also think proper totes shouldn't be too heavy,  some of the fancy totes are not great for shopping or work because they are already quite heavy (like the ever-popular H Birkin) but my Gucci croc/pony/polished calf secret is an exception.
> 
> I wear totes for shopping but also for work very regularly.
> 
> Here are some of my faves:
> Gucci croc/pony/polished-calf Secret (Winter)
> H Garden Party 36 (all year round)
> Barbato Ostrich (Summer)
> H Double-Sens (all year round - reversible)
> BV Python tote (all year, even though it colour seems more Winter)
> Gucci Flora Nice (Summer)
> 
> View attachment 5619421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619426


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Out and about with the H Museau. Found out it is Vache Natural leather…I love it. It glows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619574
> 
> View attachment 5619583


Great bag and fall outfit!


----------



## Kimbashop

@lill_canele  chic outfit! I love those pants. 
@Katinahat, that dress looks fun and versatile! 
@BowieFan1971, I have never seen that H style before. It is very cool and edgy, yet classic. ,


----------



## Kimbashop

Hi all, I'm so behind on posting. The past few weeks have been tough on my family. My father in law passed away a little over a week ago. DH flew out just in time to say goodbye to him. We have been deeply saddened by his passing. He was a remarkable man who lived a long life, and was a second father to me (my own died when I was 30). PF has been a great escape for me--a happy place--and I'm finally getting around to posting after admiring everyone else's offering the past few weeks. 

A while back in this thread there was a discussion of purse peace. I have been in that zone for several months now, after a period of buying several bags. So far this year I have purchased 1 bag and sold 3. I'm about to purchase a second from Polene, but I have really felt zero pull towards purchasing new bags. I have what I need, and far too much of it. I realized a few months ago that I actually feel a bit paralyzed by how many bag choices I now have for a single outfit or outing. I find myself staring at my bag closet and unable to make a decision because I'm overwhelmed. So, my goal now is to really pare down what I have, knowing that my purse peace will not last! 

I'm SO behind on my bag postings. I will start with my bag collection M-Z, and then move on to posting my satchels--my favorite bag style, even if it is a bit hard to define. 

First up, my Marco Massaccesi collection. I had more but sold the ones I wasn't using. Marco makes beautiful, custom-ordered bags, and is a joy to work with: 










Next up is my Proenza Schoeler bag: PS1 tiny. I used this almost daily while I was on sabbatical. It was one of 8 bags I brought with me and proved to be SO useful. 




I have this lovely and functional Radley backpack that is perfect for carrying a laptop. It is relatively flat and inconspicuous. I will often wear this while carrying a handbag for work.



I also bought two ROKA backpacks while abroad in England. I love their colors and styles. I used the larger backpack constantly for travel. The Pink one is quite small one was perfect for daily tourist outings with my family.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Well done on mindful eating. I’m currently well and truly on mindless eating! Anything sugary and fast after a long day - not good.


I'm trying, but it's still far from perfect.  Breakfast and lunch are fine, but it's in the early evening that the temptation to snack starts.  Same thing when I used to go into an office.  The evening hours, especially after a long day are when the will power is at its lowest.  One thing that helps is to avoid buying snacks, so they are not in the house.  If they are in my cupboards, then the odds of me consuming them are quite high.  Or buy really small portions.


Katinahat said:


> One nice thing was trying on new dresses I’d ordered the previous day. We are going to a party soon and I felt like something new. On one hand, I don’t need a new dress and have plenty I can rewear, but then why not?! One of the dresses, I’m more drawn to, looks really elegant with my Navy Aspinal Lottie.


The dress is lovely!


----------



## Kimbashop

Satchels: 

I have two school-style satchel style bags. They are a weakness of mine, especially in small and mini sizes. I covet the Mulberry Alexa bags! @Katinahat's collection is dreamy. 

Massaccesi Little Valerie: 




Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny: 




I consider the Balenciaga City bags to be satchels as well.






I'm less certain if this Ferragamo Sofia bag is considered a satchel. It feels a bit more formal to me:


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm so behind on posting. The past few weeks have been tough on my family. My father in law passed away a little over a week ago. DH flew out just in time to say goodbye to him. We have been deeply saddened by his passing. He was a remarkable man who lived a long life, and was a second father to me (my own died when I was 30). PF has been a great escape for me--a happy place--and I'm finally getting around to posting after admiring everyone else's offering the past few weeks.
> 
> A while back in this thread there was a discussion of purse peace. I have been in that zone for several months now, after a period of buying several bags. So far this year I have purchased 1 bag and sold 3. I'm about to purchase a second from Polene, but I have really felt zero pull towards purchasing new bags. I have what I need, and far too much of it. I realized a few months ago that I actually feel a bit paralyzed by how many bag choices I now have for a single outfit or outing. I find myself staring at my bag closet and unable to make a decision because I'm overwhelmed. So, my goal now is to really pare down what I have, knowing that my purse peace will not last!
> 
> I'm SO behind on my bag postings. I will start with my bag collection M-Z, and then move on to posting my satchels--my favorite bag style, even if it is a bit hard to define.
> 
> First up, my Marco Massaccesi collection. I had more but sold the ones I wasn't using. Marco makes beautiful, custom-ordered bags, and is a joy to work with:
> View attachment 5625590
> View attachment 5625591
> View attachment 5625592
> View attachment 5625593
> View attachment 5625594
> View attachment 5625595
> View attachment 5625596
> View attachment 5625597
> 
> 
> Next up is my Proenza Schoeler bag: PS1 tiny. I used this almost daily while I was on sabbatical. It was one of 8 bags I brought with me and proved to be SO useful.
> 
> View attachment 5625601
> 
> 
> I have this lovely and functional Radley backpack that is perfect for carrying a laptop. It is relatively flat and inconspicuous. I will often wear this while carrying a handbag for work.
> View attachment 5625610
> 
> 
> I also bought two ROKA backpacks while abroad in England. I love their colors and styles. I used the larger backpack constantly for travel. The Pink one is quite small one was perfect for daily tourist outings with my family.
> View attachment 5625606
> View attachment 5625607


Love the red and lighter blue MMs!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm so behind on posting. The past few weeks have been tough on my family. My father in law passed away a little over a week ago. DH flew out just in time to say goodbye to him. We have been deeply saddened by his passing. He was a remarkable man who lived a long life, and was a second father to me (my own died when I was 30). PF has been a great escape for me--a happy place--and I'm finally getting around to posting after admiring everyone else's offering the past few weeks.
> 
> A while back in this thread there was a discussion of purse peace. I have been in that zone for several months now, after a period of buying several bags. So far this year I have purchased 1 bag and sold 3. I'm about to purchase a second from Polene, but I have really felt zero pull towards purchasing new bags. I have what I need, and far too much of it. I realized a few months ago that I actually feel a bit paralyzed by how many bag choices I now have for a single outfit or outing. I find myself staring at my bag closet and unable to make a decision because I'm overwhelmed. So, my goal now is to really pare down what I have, knowing that my purse peace will not last!
> 
> I'm SO behind on my bag postings. I will start with my bag collection M-Z, and then move on to posting my satchels--my favorite bag style, even if it is a bit hard to define.
> 
> First up, my Marco Massaccesi collection. I had more but sold the ones I wasn't using. Marco makes beautiful, custom-ordered bags, and is a joy to work with:
> View attachment 5625590
> View attachment 5625591
> View attachment 5625592
> View attachment 5625593
> View attachment 5625594
> View attachment 5625595
> View attachment 5625596
> View attachment 5625597
> 
> 
> Next up is my Proenza Schoeler bag: PS1 tiny. I used this almost daily while I was on sabbatical. It was one of 8 bags I brought with me and proved to be SO useful.
> 
> View attachment 5625601
> 
> 
> I have this lovely and functional Radley backpack that is perfect for carrying a laptop. It is relatively flat and inconspicuous. I will often wear this while carrying a handbag for work.
> View attachment 5625610
> 
> 
> I also bought two ROKA backpacks while abroad in England. I love their colors and styles. I used the larger backpack constantly for travel. The Pink one is quite small one was perfect for daily tourist outings with my family.
> View attachment 5625606
> View attachment 5625607



Gorgeous bags! 

So sorry to hear about the passing of your father-in-law. My condolences.


----------



## 880

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm so behind on posting. The past few weeks have been tough on my family. My father in law passed away a little over a week ago. DH flew out just in time to say goodbye to him. We have been deeply saddened by his passing. He was a remarkable man who lived a long life, and was a second father to me (my own died when I was 30). PF has been a great escape for me--a happy place--and I'm finally getting around to posting after admiring everyone else's offering the past few weeks.
> 
> A while back in this thread there was a discussion of purse peace. I have been in that zone for several months now, after a period of buying several bags. So far this year I have purchased 1 bag and sold 3. I'm about to purchase a second from Polene, but I have really felt zero pull towards purchasing new bags. I have what I need, and far too much of it. I realized a few months ago that I actually feel a bit paralyzed by how many bag choices I now have for a single outfit or outing. I find myself staring at my bag closet and unable to make a decision because I'm overwhelmed. So, my goal now is to really pare down what I have, knowing that my purse peace will not last!
> 
> I'm SO behind on my bag postings. I will start with my bag collection M-Z, and then move on to posting my satchels--my favorite bag style, even if it is a bit hard to define.
> 
> First up, my Marco Massaccesi collection. I had more but sold the ones I wasn't using. Marco makes beautiful, custom-ordered bags, and is a joy to work with:
> View attachment 5625590
> View attachment 5625591
> View attachment 5625592
> View attachment 5625593
> View attachment 5625594
> View attachment 5625595
> View attachment 5625596
> View attachment 5625597
> 
> 
> Next up is my Proenza Schoeler bag: PS1 tiny. I used this almost daily while I was on sabbatical. It was one of 8 bags I brought with me and proved to be SO useful.
> 
> View attachment 5625601
> 
> 
> I have this lovely and functional Radley backpack that is perfect for carrying a laptop. It is relatively flat and inconspicuous. I will often wear this while carrying a handbag for work.
> View attachment 5625610
> 
> 
> I also bought two ROKA backpacks while abroad in England. I love their colors and styles. I used the larger backpack constantly for travel. The Pink one is quite small one was perfect for daily tourist outings with my family.
> View attachment 5625606
> View attachment 5625607


I am so sorry for your loss. He sounds like a very special person. Hugs


----------



## BowieFan1971

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm so behind on posting. The past few weeks have been tough on my family. My father in law passed away a little over a week ago. DH flew out just in time to say goodbye to him. We have been deeply saddened by his passing. He was a remarkable man who lived a long life, and was a second father to me (my own died when I was 30). PF has been a great escape for me--a happy place--and I'm finally getting around to posting after admiring everyone else's offering the past few weeks.
> 
> A while back in this thread there was a discussion of purse peace. I have been in that zone for several months now, after a period of buying several bags. So far this year I have purchased 1 bag and sold 3. I'm about to purchase a second from Polene, but I have really felt zero pull towards purchasing new bags. I have what I need, and far too much of it. I realized a few months ago that I actually feel a bit paralyzed by how many bag choices I now have for a single outfit or outing. I find myself staring at my bag closet and unable to make a decision because I'm overwhelmed. So, my goal now is to really pare down what I have, knowing that my purse peace will not last!
> 
> I'm SO behind on my bag postings. I will start with my bag collection M-Z, and then move on to posting my satchels--my favorite bag style, even if it is a bit hard to define.
> 
> First up, my Marco Massaccesi collection. I had more but sold the ones I wasn't using. Marco makes beautiful, custom-ordered bags, and is a joy to work with:
> View attachment 5625590
> View attachment 5625591
> View attachment 5625592
> View attachment 5625593
> View attachment 5625594
> View attachment 5625595
> View attachment 5625596
> View attachment 5625597
> 
> 
> Next up is my Proenza Schoeler bag: PS1 tiny. I used this almost daily while I was on sabbatical. It was one of 8 bags I brought with me and proved to be SO useful.
> 
> View attachment 5625601
> 
> 
> I have this lovely and functional Radley backpack that is perfect for carrying a laptop. It is relatively flat and inconspicuous. I will often wear this while carrying a handbag for work.
> View attachment 5625610
> 
> 
> I also bought two ROKA backpacks while abroad in England. I love their colors and styles. I used the larger backpack constantly for travel. The Pink one is quite small one was perfect for daily tourist outings with my family.
> View attachment 5625606
> View attachment 5625607


I wish you peace and comfort.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Squee!!! I found one on Vestiaire and for over 50% less than the best price I had seen it for on Fashionphile, etc due to a small stain on the side and a mark on the bottom that I was both able to significantly remove. I love it! Casual but luxe, simple but quirky. Snaps closed but has a great outside pocket in the circle that fits my phone perfectly. So excited!
> 
> Hermès Camail tote
> 
> View attachment 5624987


Wow
Wow wow!! Congratulations it’s so fun!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm so behind on posting. The past few weeks have been tough on my family. My father in law passed away a little over a week ago. DH flew out just in time to say goodbye to him. We have been deeply saddened by his passing. He was a remarkable man who lived a long life, and was a second father to me (my own died when I was 30). PF has been a great escape for me--a happy place--and I'm finally getting around to posting after admiring everyone else's offering the past few weeks.
> 
> A while back in this thread there was a discussion of purse peace. I have been in that zone for several months now, after a period of buying several bags. So far this year I have purchased 1 bag and sold 3. I'm about to purchase a second from Polene, but I have really felt zero pull towards purchasing new bags. I have what I need, and far too much of it. I realized a few months ago that I actually feel a bit paralyzed by how many bag choices I now have for a single outfit or outing. I find myself staring at my bag closet and unable to make a decision because I'm overwhelmed. So, my goal now is to really pare down what I have, knowing that my purse peace will not last!
> 
> I'm SO behind on my bag postings. I will start with my bag collection M-Z, and then move on to posting my satchels--my favorite bag style, even if it is a bit hard to define.
> 
> First up, my Marco Massaccesi collection. I had more but sold the ones I wasn't using. Marco makes beautiful, custom-ordered bags, and is a joy to work with:
> View attachment 5625590
> View attachment 5625591
> View attachment 5625592
> View attachment 5625593
> View attachment 5625594
> View attachment 5625595
> View attachment 5625596
> View attachment 5625597
> 
> 
> Next up is my Proenza Schoeler bag: PS1 tiny. I used this almost daily while I was on sabbatical. It was one of 8 bags I brought with me and proved to be SO useful.
> 
> View attachment 5625601
> 
> 
> I have this lovely and functional Radley backpack that is perfect for carrying a laptop. It is relatively flat and inconspicuous. I will often wear this while carrying a handbag for work.
> View attachment 5625610
> 
> 
> I also bought two ROKA backpacks while abroad in England. I love their colors and styles. I used the larger backpack constantly for travel. The Pink one is quite small one was perfect for daily tourist outings with my family.
> View attachment 5625606
> View attachment 5625607


Lovely bags, I especially like the last red Massaccesi - great color!
Sending you a hug, I’m very sorry for your loss.


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm so behind on posting. The past few weeks have been tough on my family. My father in law passed away a little over a week ago. DH flew out just in time to say goodbye to him. We have been deeply saddened by his passing. He was a remarkable man who lived a long life, and was a second father to me (my own died when I was 30). PF has been a great escape for me--a happy place--and I'm finally getting around to posting after admiring everyone else's offering the past few weeks.
> 
> A while back in this thread there was a discussion of purse peace. I have been in that zone for several months now, after a period of buying several bags. So far this year I have purchased 1 bag and sold 3. I'm about to purchase a second from Polene, but I have really felt zero pull towards purchasing new bags. I have what I need, and far too much of it. I realized a few months ago that I actually feel a bit paralyzed by how many bag choices I now have for a single outfit or outing. I find myself staring at my bag closet and unable to make a decision because I'm overwhelmed. So, my goal now is to really pare down what I have, knowing that my purse peace will not last!
> 
> I'm SO behind on my bag postings. I will start with my bag collection M-Z, and then move on to posting my satchels--my favorite bag style, even if it is a bit hard to define.
> 
> First up, my Marco Massaccesi collection. I had more but sold the ones I wasn't using. Marco makes beautiful, custom-ordered bags, and is a joy to work with:
> View attachment 5625590
> View attachment 5625591
> View attachment 5625592
> View attachment 5625593
> View attachment 5625594
> View attachment 5625595
> View attachment 5625596
> View attachment 5625597
> 
> 
> Next up is my Proenza Schoeler bag: PS1 tiny. I used this almost daily while I was on sabbatical. It was one of 8 bags I brought with me and proved to be SO useful.
> 
> View attachment 5625601
> 
> 
> I have this lovely and functional Radley backpack that is perfect for carrying a laptop. It is relatively flat and inconspicuous. I will often wear this while carrying a handbag for work.
> View attachment 5625610
> 
> 
> I also bought two ROKA backpacks while abroad in England. I love their colors and styles. I used the larger backpack constantly for travel. The Pink one is quite small one was perfect for daily tourist outings with my family.
> View attachment 5625606
> View attachment 5625607


Your bags are Lovely. I might need to check out the Massaccesi site. I have an ORI backpack very similar to yours. Great backpacks!  I am very sorry about the loss of your father in-law. Hugs!


----------



## More bags

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm so behind on posting. The past few weeks have been tough on my family. My father in law passed away a little over a week ago. DH flew out just in time to say goodbye to him. We have been deeply saddened by his passing. He was a remarkable man who lived a long life, and was a second father to me (my own died when I was 30). PF has been a great escape for me--a happy place--and I'm finally getting around to posting after admiring everyone else's offering the past few weeks.
> 
> A while back in this thread there was a discussion of purse peace. I have been in that zone for several months now, after a period of buying several bags. So far this year I have purchased 1 bag and sold 3. I'm about to purchase a second from Polene, but I have really felt zero pull towards purchasing new bags. I have what I need, and far too much of it. I realized a few months ago that I actually feel a bit paralyzed by how many bag choices I now have for a single outfit or outing. I find myself staring at my bag closet and unable to make a decision because I'm overwhelmed. So, my goal now is to really pare down what I have, knowing that my purse peace will not last!
> 
> I'm SO behind on my bag postings. I will start with my bag collection M-Z, and then move on to posting my satchels--my favorite bag style, even if it is a bit hard to define.
> 
> First up, my Marco Massaccesi collection. I had more but sold the ones I wasn't using. Marco makes beautiful, custom-ordered bags, and is a joy to work with:
> View attachment 5625590
> View attachment 5625591
> View attachment 5625592
> View attachment 5625593
> View attachment 5625594
> View attachment 5625595
> View attachment 5625596
> View attachment 5625597
> 
> 
> Next up is my Proenza Schoeler bag: PS1 tiny. I used this almost daily while I was on sabbatical. It was one of 8 bags I brought with me and proved to be SO useful.
> 
> View attachment 5625601
> 
> 
> I have this lovely and functional Radley backpack that is perfect for carrying a laptop. It is relatively flat and inconspicuous. I will often wear this while carrying a handbag for work.
> View attachment 5625610
> 
> 
> I also bought two ROKA backpacks while abroad in England. I love their colors and styles. I used the larger backpack constantly for travel. The Pink one is quite small one was perfect for daily tourist outings with my family.
> View attachment 5625606
> View attachment 5625607


I’m sorry for your loss, sending my deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## JenJBS

Indulged in some retail therapy. Rebecca Minkoff Biker Bag.


----------



## baghabitz34

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm so behind on posting. The past few weeks have been tough on my family. My father in law passed away a little over a week ago. DH flew out just in time to say goodbye to him. We have been deeply saddened by his passing. He was a remarkable man who lived a long life, and was a second father to me (my own died when I was 30). PF has been a great escape for me--a happy place--and I'm finally getting around to posting after admiring everyone else's offering the past few weeks.
> 
> A while back in this thread there was a discussion of purse peace. I have been in that zone for several months now, after a period of buying several bags. So far this year I have purchased 1 bag and sold 3. I'm about to purchase a second from Polene, but I have really felt zero pull towards purchasing new bags. I have what I need, and far too much of it. I realized a few months ago that I actually feel a bit paralyzed by how many bag choices I now have for a single outfit or outing. I find myself staring at my bag closet and unable to make a decision because I'm overwhelmed. So, my goal now is to really pare down what I have, knowing that my purse peace will not last!
> 
> I'm SO behind on my bag postings. I will start with my bag collection M-Z, and then move on to posting my satchels--my favorite bag style, even if it is a bit hard to define.
> 
> First up, my Marco Massaccesi collection. I had more but sold the ones I wasn't using. Marco makes beautiful, custom-ordered bags, and is a joy to work with:
> View attachment 5625590
> View attachment 5625591
> View attachment 5625592
> View attachment 5625593
> View attachment 5625594
> View attachment 5625595
> View attachment 5625596
> View attachment 5625597
> 
> 
> Next up is my Proenza Schoeler bag: PS1 tiny. I used this almost daily while I was on sabbatical. It was one of 8 bags I brought with me and proved to be SO useful.
> 
> View attachment 5625601
> 
> 
> I have this lovely and functional Radley backpack that is perfect for carrying a laptop. It is relatively flat and inconspicuous. I will often wear this while carrying a handbag for work.
> View attachment 5625610
> 
> 
> I also bought two ROKA backpacks while abroad in England. I love their colors and styles. I used the larger backpack constantly for travel. The Pink one is quite small one was perfect for daily tourist outings with my family.
> View attachment 5625606
> View attachment 5625607


Sorry about the loss of your father-in-law.

Beautiful bags. I especially like the bucket bag & the black bag at the top.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> Indulged in some retail therapy. Rebecca Minkoff Biker Bag.
> View attachment 5626176


Very cool!


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Very cool!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I need to catch up here! 
Jumping right in with the October challenge; wearing orange or blacks. Here are some photos.


----------



## msd_bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I need to catch up here!
> Jumping right in with the October challenge; wearing orange or blacks. Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626482
> View attachment 5626461
> View attachment 5626462
> View attachment 5626463
> View attachment 5626464
> View attachment 5626468
> View attachment 5626469
> View attachment 5626479
> View attachment 5626480


Love them all!!!  All lovely.


----------



## msd_bags

@Kimbashop  Sorry to hear about the passing of a great man.

@JenJBS  Hope all is well with you after the passing if your furbaby. Hugs!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Kimbashop said:


> Satchels:
> 
> I have two school-style satchel style bags. They are a weakness of mine, especially in small and mini sizes. I covet the Mulberry Alexa bags! @Katinahat's collection is dreamy.
> 
> Massaccesi Little Valerie:
> View attachment 5625611
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny:
> 
> View attachment 5625613
> 
> 
> I consider the Balenciaga City bags to be satchels as well.
> View attachment 5625615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625617
> 
> 
> I'm less certain if this Ferragamo Sofia bag is considered a satchel. It feels a bit more formal to me:
> View attachment 5625618


Love the mod shot of the Balenciaga city bag, and the sweater/jacket goes so well with the bag.

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your father-in-law.  Sending condolences to you and your family.



Sunshine mama said:


> I need to catch up here!
> Jumping right in with the October challenge; wearing orange or blacks. Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626482
> View attachment 5626461
> View attachment 5626462
> View attachment 5626463
> View attachment 5626464
> View attachment 5626468
> View attachment 5626469
> View attachment 5626479
> View attachment 5626480


Beautiful bags and awesome photography skills!


----------



## msd_bags

Interesting conversations here!  Purse peace - maybe not really, for me.  I don’t change bags very often nowadays.  I’m not interested in buying like I used to.  But when i look at my bags closet at times, I feel like I don’t have many bags. But I do!  It’s harder to choose which to wear now.  I don’t understand this phase.  But at least my wallet is more prudently used, I suppose.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Beautiful bags and awesome photography skills!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

msd_bags said:


> Love them all!!!  All lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

I’m very happy with my last purchase, which I have posted on here — Mulberry Mini Zipped Bayswater in black!  It somewhat screams perfect for me now.  I bought it on Day 2 of my trip to UK.  On Day 3 (a Sunday), I started wearing her for touristy stuff.  Then on Day 4, a work day, I also carried her to an office we went to.  Since then, I used it for a mix of work and pleasure, until I returned to my country.  I feel that it’s so perfect - shape, color, leather, and surpringly, size. 

Here is me with her in Edinburgh.  What a beautiful place it is!!!

ETA:  I can’t seem to attach a photo.  Will try later.


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> I’m very happy with my last purchase, which I have posted on here — Mulberry Mini Zipped Bayswater in black!  It somewhat screams perfect for me now.  I bought it on Day 2 of my trip to UK.  On Day 3 (a Sunday), I started wearing her for touristy stuff.  Then on Day 4, a work day, I also carried her to an office we went to.  Since then, I used it for a mix of work and pleasure, until I returned to my country.  I feel that it’s so perfect - shape, color, leather, and surpringly, size.
> 
> Here is me with her in Edinburgh.  What a beautiful place it is!!!
> 
> ETA:  I can’t seem to attach a photo.  Will try later.


I hope it works now:


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I need to catch up here!
> Jumping right in with the October challenge; wearing orange or blacks. Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626482
> View attachment 5626461
> View attachment 5626462
> View attachment 5626463
> View attachment 5626464
> View attachment 5626468
> View attachment 5626469
> View attachment 5626479
> View attachment 5626480


Your fall bag pics are stunning!  



msd_bags said:


> @Kimbashop  Sorry to hear about the passing of a great man.
> 
> @JenJBS  Hope all is well with you after the passing if your furbaby. Hugs!


Thank you!   Love your new Bayswater!


----------



## dcooney4

Kimbashop said:


> Satchels:
> 
> I have two school-style satchel style bags. They are a weakness of mine, especially in small and mini sizes. I covet the Mulberry Alexa bags! @Katinahat's collection is dreamy.
> 
> Massaccesi Little Valerie:
> View attachment 5625611
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny:
> 
> View attachment 5625613
> 
> 
> I consider the Balenciaga City bags to be satchels as well.
> View attachment 5625615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625617
> 
> 
> I'm less certain if this Ferragamo Sofia bag is considered a satchel. It feels a bit more formal to me:
> View attachment 5625618


Beautiful bags! Love that red one.


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> I need to catch up here!
> Jumping right in with the October challenge; wearing orange or blacks. Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626482
> View attachment 5626461
> View attachment 5626462
> View attachment 5626463
> View attachment 5626464
> View attachment 5626468
> View attachment 5626469
> View attachment 5626479
> View attachment 5626480


Gorgeous bags and wonderful photos skills!


----------



## baghabitz34

Who knew satchels would lead to such a lively discussion earlier this week?
To paraphrase/plagiarize @BowieFan1971’s words from totes, I find satchels incredibly practical & versatile. They come in various sizes to meet your needs of the moment. Satchels can be dressed up with scarves, charms, etc. But unlike totes, I don’t consider them travel bags. I also think some satchels can also be used in dressier occasions. 
I think the larger sizes make great day bags & the smaller ones are perfect for dinners, etc.
Some examples of mine:


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

A friendly reminder: Monday 10/10 is National Handbag Day!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

JenJBS said:


> Indulged in some retail therapy. Rebecca Minkoff Biker Bag.
> View attachment 5626176


That is a really neat bag!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> A friendly reminder: Monday 10/10 is National Handbag Day!!


Thank you so much for this info!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> Who knew satchels would lead to such a lively discussion earlier this week?
> To paraphrase/plagiarize @BowieFan1971’s words from totes, I find satchels incredibly practical & versatile. They come in various sizes to meet your needs of the moment. Satchels can be dressed up with scarves, charms, etc. But unlike totes, I don’t consider them travel bags. I also think some satchels can also be used in dressier occasions.
> I think the larger sizes make great day bags & the smaller ones are perfect for dinners, etc.
> Some examples of mine:
> View attachment 5626680
> View attachment 5626679
> View attachment 5626678
> View attachment 5626677
> View attachment 5626676
> View attachment 5626675
> View attachment 5626674
> View attachment 5626673
> View attachment 5626672
> View attachment 5626671


What is that bag with the painted/printed design on it!?!? Wow!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> That is a really neat bag!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## juju2016

More bags said:


> Brand Showcase - one from Chanel, one from Hermes, mixing weeks and choosing which bag to carry today
> 
> *Chanel
> 
> Chanel 17B Small Burgundy Quilted Caviar Lizard Coco Handle* (renamed Medium now, it was small when I purchased it).
> 
> I purchased this bag in 2017, it is five years old. It’s the Coco Handle version with a lizard handle. The colour coordinates well with my wardrobe and I’m a fan of dark red, burgundy and jewel tone colours. It’s a top handle bag that comes with a shoulder strap. I can wear it crossbody, as well. The size works great for what I carry on a daily basis and I like that I don’t have to carefully arrange the contents to make everything fit.
> 
> *Hermes
> 
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat 22 Bleu Saphir, Bleu Izmir Taurillon Clemence, Palladium Hardware*
> 
> This now discontinued bag was also purchased in 2017, it’s five years old. It has a strap that fits comfortably on the shoulder, has a slim profile, and I love the leather. A cool feature is the contrast stitching and interior is turquoise (Bleu Izmir). This is a wonderful souvenir I picked up while travelling in San Francisco.
> 
> View attachment 5612477


Do you mind if I ask whether this is true to the color in your picture? It seems sort of coppery. I love this bag but I've seen 4 or 5 that photograph in really different shades. Same color, same year.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> I need to catch up here!
> Jumping right in with the October challenge; wearing orange or blacks. Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626482
> View attachment 5626461
> View attachment 5626462
> View attachment 5626463
> View attachment 5626464
> View attachment 5626468
> View attachment 5626469
> View attachment 5626479
> View attachment 5626480


I love your October Challenge photos! Gorgeous bags and fun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> I love your October Challenge photos! Gorgeous bags and fun!


Thank you.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think it’s beautiful….love the color, simple but elegant, you can eat and move in it. Just about the perfect dress!


Thank you!


JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so triggered. It's beautiful. In red it might get more attention than you want, but I think you'll be fine in navy. Maybe also take a wrap / cover up of some sort (large scarf?) so that if you're feeling too exposed you can put wrap on.


That’s great advice!


lill_canele said:


> Thanks! I usually post in the OOTD thread but here’s my outfit today for a work dinner. With my new Burberry trousers. (Couldn’t resist my dog’s reaction when I was trying to pose for photos lol)
> 
> View attachment 5625294
> View attachment 5625295
> View attachment 5625296


You look incredible. I love your outfit.


baghabitz34 said:


> @BowieFan1971 Congrats! Don’t you love it when you find that special item & it’s at a good price?
> @Katinahat The dress is lovely. I agree with @JenJBS, bring a scarf or wrap that way if you feel too exposed, you can cover up.


Thanks, that’s really helpful.


dcooney4 said:


> Love the dress!


Thanks!


Kimbashop said:


> @lill_canele  chic outfit! I love those pants.
> @Katinahat, that dress looks fun and versatile!
> @BowieFan1971, I have never seen that H style before. It is very cool and edgy, yet classic. ,


I’m glad you think so!


Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm so behind on posting. The past few weeks have been tough on my family. My father in law passed away a little over a week ago. DH flew out just in time to say goodbye to him. We have been deeply saddened by his passing. He was a remarkable man who lived a long life, and was a second father to me (my own died when I was 30). PF has been a great escape for me--a happy place--and I'm finally getting around to posting after admiring everyone else's offering the past few weeks.
> 
> A while back in this thread there was a discussion of purse peace. I have been in that zone for several months now, after a period of buying several bags. So far this year I have purchased 1 bag and sold 3. I'm about to purchase a second from Polene, but I have really felt zero pull towards purchasing new bags. I have what I need, and far too much of it. I realized a few months ago that I actually feel a bit paralyzed by how many bag choices I now have for a single outfit or outing. I find myself staring at my bag closet and unable to make a decision because I'm overwhelmed. So, my goal now is to really pare down what I have, knowing that my purse peace will not last!
> 
> I'm SO behind on my bag postings. I will start with my bag collection M-Z, and then move on to posting my satchels--my favorite bag style, even if it is a bit hard to define.
> 
> First up, my Marco Massaccesi collection. I had more but sold the ones I wasn't using. Marco makes beautiful, custom-ordered bags, and is a joy to work with:
> View attachment 5625590
> View attachment 5625591
> View attachment 5625592
> View attachment 5625593
> View attachment 5625594
> View attachment 5625595
> View attachment 5625596
> View attachment 5625597
> 
> 
> Next up is my Proenza Schoeler bag: PS1 tiny. I used this almost daily while I was on sabbatical. It was one of 8 bags I brought with me and proved to be SO useful.
> 
> View attachment 5625601
> 
> 
> I have this lovely and functional Radley backpack that is perfect for carrying a laptop. It is relatively flat and inconspicuous. I will often wear this while carrying a handbag for work.
> View attachment 5625610
> 
> 
> I also bought two ROKA backpacks while abroad in England. I love their colors and styles. I used the larger backpack constantly for travel. The Pink one is quite small one was perfect for daily tourist outings with my family.
> View attachment 5625606
> View attachment 5625607


I am so sorry you’ve had such a miserable time. These bags you’ve posted are gorgeous.


Purses & Perfumes said:


> I'm trying, but it's still far from perfect.  Breakfast and lunch are fine, but it's in the early evening that the temptation to snack starts.  Same thing when I used to go into an office.  The evening hours, especially after a long day are when the will power is at its lowest.  One thing that helps is to avoid buying snacks, so they are not in the house.  If they are in my cupboards, then the odds of me consuming them are quite high.  Or buy really small portions.
> 
> The dress is lovely!


That’s very kind! 


Kimbashop said:


> Satchels:
> 
> I have two school-style satchel style bags. They are a weakness of mine, especially in small and mini sizes. I covet the Mulberry Alexa bags! @Katinahat's collection is dreamy.
> 
> Massaccesi Little Valerie:
> View attachment 5625611
> 
> 
> 
> Proenza Schouler PS1 tiny:
> 
> View attachment 5625613
> 
> 
> I consider the Balenciaga City bags to be satchels as well.
> View attachment 5625615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625617
> 
> 
> I'm less certain if this Ferragamo Sofia bag is considered a satchel. It feels a bit more formal to me:
> View attachment 5625618


That’s very kind! I love your Balenciaga bags!


----------



## Katinahat

My tearose dinky got the first carry of the year tonight for a family birthday. Even my mum told me I had a gorgeous bag. Carried it and wore my new DMs which went well together.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Who knew satchels would lead to such a lively discussion earlier this week?
> To paraphrase/plagiarize @BowieFan1971’s words from totes, I find satchels incredibly practical & versatile. They come in various sizes to meet your needs of the moment. Satchels can be dressed up with scarves, charms, etc. But unlike totes, I don’t consider them travel bags. I also think some satchels can also be used in dressier occasions.
> I think the larger sizes make great day bags & the smaller ones are perfect for dinners, etc.
> Some examples of mine:
> View attachment 5626680
> View attachment 5626679
> View attachment 5626678
> View attachment 5626677
> View attachment 5626676
> View attachment 5626675
> View attachment 5626674
> View attachment 5626673
> View attachment 5626672
> View attachment 5626671


Simply stunning bags! I love seeing all the satchels


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I hope it works now:
> View attachment 5626546


It really looks wonderful on you. I adore this bag.


----------



## dcooney4

I am trying to down size a bit. Some one told me recently if you are not pulling a new bag out and using it , it might not be the bag for you. So I decided that even though I really liked a bag I was going to let it go. Then my Mom who said never to buy her another bag actually asked for one for Christmas. I asked her to describe what she would like. I had a couple new with tags and she saw one she wanted. Talk about shopping your closet. I was just showing her the various sizes of bags and styles. Cracks me up because I had just listed it. I said are you sure you want that one and she said yes. So yay I have the first gift taken care of.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> What is that bag with the painted/printed design on it!?!? Wow!





This one? Limited edition butterfly Studio bag from Ferragamo. I bought it in 2020 as a Christmas gift to myself. The details are stunning. And it even has a limited edition plaque on the inside. Mine is number 11 of 53.


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> I am trying to down size a bit. Some one told me recently if you are not pulling a new bag out and using it , it might not be the bag for you. So I decided that even though I really liked a bag I was going to let it go. Then my Mom who said never to buy her another bag actually asked for one for Christmas. I asked her to describe what she would like. I had a couple new with tags and she saw one she wanted. Talk about shopping your closet. I was just showing her the various sizes of bags and styles. Cracks me up because I had just listed it. I said are you sure you want that one and she said yes. So yay I have the first gift taken care of.


That’s awesome you were able to pass a bag on to your mom. Hope she wears it in good health.

I often don’t pull a new bag out right away because I’m waiting for the right moment/outfit. The bag needs a proper debut in my mind, I guess.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> That’s awesome you were able to pass a bag on to your mom. Hope she wears it in good health.
> 
> I often don’t pull a new bag out right away because I’m waiting for the right moment/outfit. The bag needs a proper debut in my mind, I guess.


I do that sometimes too. Also I won‘t wear a new bag if it is going to rain.


----------



## More bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I need to catch up here!
> Jumping right in with the October challenge; wearing orange or blacks. Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626482
> View attachment 5626461
> View attachment 5626462
> View attachment 5626463
> View attachment 5626464
> View attachment 5626468
> View attachment 5626469
> View attachment 5626479
> View attachment 5626480


Gorgeous photos and bags @Sunshine mama!


----------



## More bags

msd_bags said:


> I hope it works now:
> View attachment 5626546


Congratulations on your new Mulberry. I love this picture!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Who knew satchels would lead to such a lively discussion earlier this week?
> To paraphrase/plagiarize @BowieFan1971’s words from totes, I find satchels incredibly practical & versatile. They come in various sizes to meet your needs of the moment. Satchels can be dressed up with scarves, charms, etc. But unlike totes, I don’t consider them travel bags. I also think some satchels can also be used in dressier occasions.
> I think the larger sizes make great day bags & the smaller ones are perfect for dinners, etc.
> Some examples of mine:
> View attachment 5626680
> View attachment 5626679
> View attachment 5626678
> View attachment 5626677
> View attachment 5626676
> View attachment 5626675
> View attachment 5626674
> View attachment 5626673
> View attachment 5626672
> View attachment 5626671


What a wonderful collection of satchels. My favourite is your Butterfly Ferragamo Studio bag.


----------



## More bags

juju2016 said:


> Do you mind if I ask whether this is true to the color in your picture? It seems sort of coppery. I love this bag but I've seen 4 or 5 that photograph in really different shades. Same color, same year.


Hi @juju2016, great question! If you’re referring to the Coco Handle, the lighting is not the best in that photo. It is a bit of a chameleon. Here‘s another photo.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> View attachment 5626970
> 
> This one? Limited edition butterfly Studio bag from Ferragamo. I bought it in 2020 as a Christmas gift to myself. The details are stunning. And it even has a limited edition plaque on the inside. Mine is number 11 of 53.
> View attachment 5626974
> View attachment 5626975


Yep, that’s the one! Stunning!


----------



## msd_bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Who knew satchels would lead to such a lively discussion earlier this week?
> To paraphrase/plagiarize @BowieFan1971’s words from totes, I find satchels incredibly practical & versatile. They come in various sizes to meet your needs of the moment. Satchels can be dressed up with scarves, charms, etc. But unlike totes, I don’t consider them travel bags. I also think some satchels can also be used in dressier occasions.
> I think the larger sizes make great day bags & the smaller ones are perfect for dinners, etc.
> Some examples of mine:
> View attachment 5626680
> View attachment 5626679
> View attachment 5626678
> View attachment 5626677
> View attachment 5626676
> View attachment 5626675
> View attachment 5626674
> View attachment 5626673
> View attachment 5626672
> View attachment 5626671


Wow, what a stunning collection!!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I am trying to down size a bit. Some one told me recently if you are not pulling a new bag out and using it , it might not be the bag for you. So I decided that even though I really liked a bag I was going to let it go. Then my Mom who said never to buy her another bag actually asked for one for Christmas. I asked her to describe what she would like. I had a couple new with tags and she saw one she wanted. Talk about shopping your closet. I was just showing her the various sizes of bags and styles. Cracks me up because I had just listed it. I said are you sure you want that one and she said yes. So yay I have the first gift taken care of.


Shop your closet indeed! Yay!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

More bags said:


> Gorgeous photos and bags @Sunshine mama!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> I am trying to down size a bit. Some one told me recently if you are not pulling a new bag out and using it , it might not be the bag for you. So I decided that even though I really liked a bag I was going to let it go. Then my Mom who said never to buy her another bag actually asked for one for Christmas. I asked her to describe what she would like. I had a couple new with tags and she saw one she wanted. Talk about shopping your closet. I was just showing her the various sizes of bags and styles. Cracks me up because I had just listed it. I said are you sure you want that one and she said yes. So yay I have the first gift taken care of.


Wow what an ideal situation for a bag you were going to sell!


----------



## juju2016

More bags said:


> Hi @juju2016, great question! If you’re referring to the Coco Handle, the lighting is not the best in that photo. It is a bit of a chameleon. Here‘s another photo.
> View attachment 5627015


Ahhhhhhh...perfect!!!!!!!  How is your plating holding up?


----------



## juju2016

msd_bags said:


> Wow, what a stunning collection!!


Impeccable taste!


----------



## baghabitz34

Sunshine mama said:


> I need to catch up here!
> Jumping right in with the October challenge; wearing orange or blacks. Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626482
> View attachment 5626461
> View attachment 5626462
> View attachment 5626463
> View attachment 5626464
> View attachment 5626468
> View attachment 5626469
> View attachment 5626479
> View attachment 5626480


Gorgeous photos as always! Especially love the black Fendi on the pumpkin.


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Hi @juju2016, great question! If you’re referring to the Coco Handle, the lighting is not the best in that photo. It is a bit of a chameleon. Here‘s another photo.
> View attachment 5627015



I adore that scarf/twilly and bag together!


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> *2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
> 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
> 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
> 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
> 25 Sept - totes
> 2 Oct - satchels
> 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 16 Oct - shoulder bags
> 23 Oct - bucket bags
> 30 Oct - clutches
> 6 Nov - backpacks
> 13 Nov - bags that don’t count
> 20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes
> 27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories
> 4 Dec - bag storage
> 11 Dec - SLGs
> 18 Dec - charms
> 
> Challenges:
> Sept - bags in different locations
> Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags
> Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
> Dec - use the bag.*


Crossbodies inclding WOCs are up this week. These don’t need any definition. One website called them the hands free hero of the bag wearer. 

Ever since I first became a mum (a while ago now as my babies are now closer to adulthood than toddlerhood) I became a crossbody fan. About three quarters of my bags have a crossbody option, albeit some I consider other styles with an additional crossbody strap. 

I’ll have to decide whether they each belong to their other category or a crossbody and then get taking pictures. Can’t wait to see everyone else’s categorisation.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

juju2016 said:


> Ahhhhhhh...perfect!!!!!!!  How is your plating holding up?


Thank you. The plating looks good, the turn lock is a little shiny from normal wear and tear. I would say no issues from my end.


JenJBS said:


> I adore that scarf/twilly and bag together!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## juju2016

More bags said:


> Thank you. The plating looks good, the turn lock is a little shiny from normal wear and tear. I would say no issues from my end.
> 
> Thank you Jen!


Thanks so much. The 2017 I'm eyeing has some pretty significant turn lock plating issues. I think I could live with that for the better price but...


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Crossbodies inclding WOCs are up this week. These don’t need any definition. One website called them the hands free hero of the bag wearer.
> 
> Ever since I first became a mum (a while ago now as my babies are now closer to adulthood than toddlerhood) I became a crossbody fan. About three quarters of my bags have a crossbody option, albeit some I consider other styles with an additional crossbody strap.
> 
> I’ll have to decide whether they each belong to their other category or a crossbody and then get taking pictures. Can’t wait to see everyone else’s categorisation.


As I've mentioned before, top handle bags have always been my favorite, but I've come to appreciate crossbody bags more over the pandemic.  Many bags that are considered crossbody can also be worn as long shoulder bags, and this was my preferred way of wearing them before the pandemic.  However,  wearing them crossbody means they sit more securely and also in front rather than to the side, which I found so useful when I needed to get in and out of my bag quickly.   I will add pics over the week.


More bags said:


> Hi @juju2016, great question! If you’re referring to the Coco Handle, the lighting is not the best in that photo. It is a bit of a chameleon. Here‘s another photo.
> View attachment 5627015


Love this bag and color!  Goes beautifully with the scarf.  I must admit I have been lurking a bit in the scarf thread, and have been admiring the beautiful designs and colors on the silks.


----------



## More bags

juju2016 said:


> Thanks so much. The 2017 I'm eyeing has some pretty significant turn lock plating issues. I think I could live with that for the better price but...


You’re welcome. Good luck with your decision!


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Love this bag and color!  Goes beautifully with the scarf.  I must admit I have been lurking a bit in the scarf thread, and have been admiring the beautiful designs and colors on the silks.


Thank you @Purses & Perfumes! I agree, the scarf thread has so many temptations!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

880 said:


> I’m in the minority. I thought of a satchel as a bag I carried in college. Rectangular East West shoulder/messenger with. Flap and two outside pockets. No top handle. It was beige canvas with a pseudo barenia edging, trim and pocket fastenings, which is still a favored combo lol. Either old Banana Republic (around 1987) or j. Peterman (that catalog that had sketches and handwritten descriptions p, not type.


Your description perfectly fits the picture of a satchel in my head.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> So I was at work late this evening on a twilight training course. Once again, it was really quite triggering which is frustrating and I’ve been stuck with repeated mini flashbacks ever since. I’m trying to distract myself with positive things but it’s hard work.
> 
> One nice thing was trying on new dresses I’d ordered the previous day. We are going to a party soon and I felt like something new. On one hand, I don’t need a new dress and have plenty I can rewear, but then why not?! One of the dresses, I’m more drawn to, looks really elegant with my Navy Aspinal Lottie. Its quite formal - can a person be too formal at a party? (Stock photo - its longer on me).
> View attachment 5625078
> 
> DH hates formal and it’s hard to get him into anything smart! I like to look good but I’m keen not to draw any attention (for any reason) especially when I’m feeling triggered.


Aww, I love the navy dress! To me it doesn´t look overly formal- it´s simply elegant and certainly can be styled dressed up and down.A classic! And the shape would look so good on you!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Kimbashop said:


> Hi all, I'm so behind on posting. The past few weeks have been tough on my family. My father in law passed away a little over a week ago. DH flew out just in time to say goodbye to him. We have been deeply saddened by his passing. He was a remarkable man who lived a long life, and was a second father to me (my own died when I was 30). PF has been a great escape for me--a happy place--and I'm finally getting around to posting after admiring everyone else's offering the past few weeks.
> 
> A while back in this thread there was a discussion of purse peace. I have been in that zone for several months now, after a period of buying several bags. So far this year I have purchased 1 bag and sold 3. I'm about to purchase a second from Polene, but I have really felt zero pull towards purchasing new bags. I have what I need, and far too much of it. I realized a few months ago that I actually feel a bit paralyzed by how many bag choices I now have for a single outfit or outing. I find myself staring at my bag closet and unable to make a decision because I'm overwhelmed. So, my goal now is to really pare down what I have, knowing that my purse peace will not last!
> 
> I'm SO behind on my bag postings. I will start with my bag collection M-Z, and then move on to posting my satchels--my favorite bag style, even if it is a bit hard to define.
> 
> First up, my Marco Massaccesi collection. I had more but sold the ones I wasn't using. Marco makes beautiful, custom-ordered bags, and is a joy to work with:
> View attachment 5625590
> View attachment 5625591
> View attachment 5625592
> View attachment 5625593
> View attachment 5625594
> View attachment 5625595
> View attachment 5625596
> View attachment 5625597
> 
> 
> Next up is my Proenza Schoeler bag: PS1 tiny. I used this almost daily while I was on sabbatical. It was one of 8 bags I brought with me and proved to be SO useful.
> 
> View attachment 5625601
> 
> 
> I have this lovely and functional Radley backpack that is perfect for carrying a laptop. It is relatively flat and inconspicuous. I will often wear this while carrying a handbag for work.
> View attachment 5625610
> 
> 
> I also bought two ROKA backpacks while abroad in England. I love their colors and styles. I used the larger backpack constantly for travel. The Pink one is quite small one was perfect for daily tourist outings with my family.
> View attachment 5625606
> View attachment 5625607


I´m very sorry for your loss!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> Indulged in some retail therapy. Rebecca Minkoff Biker Bag.
> View attachment 5626176


What a fun design!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sunshine mama said:


> I need to catch up here!
> Jumping right in with the October challenge; wearing orange or blacks. Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626482
> View attachment 5626461
> View attachment 5626462
> View attachment 5626463
> View attachment 5626464
> View attachment 5626468
> View attachment 5626469
> View attachment 5626479
> View attachment 5626480


Great bags, perfect photos! Thank you for sharing! I absolutely love the orange bowling bag with its baby! So cute!


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> What a fun design!



Thank you!    Should arrive on Wednesday!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*Crossbody bags and WOCs*




The stock photo shows it better than my own photos: Dior x Anselm Reyle, 2011





Dior New Lock WOC, 2011 if I remember correctly.

Both WOCs came with a short chain, but I have a long one to use on them: the chain from my only crossbody bag.




Dior Promenade Pouch, 2014


----------



## Sunshine mama

cowgirlsboots said:


> Great bags, perfect photos! Thank you for sharing! I absolutely love the orange bowling bag with its baby! So cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cowgirlsboots said:


> *Crossbody bags and WOCs*
> 
> View attachment 5629054
> 
> 
> The stock photo shows it better than my own photos: Dior x Anselm Reyle, 2011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629062
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock WOC, 2011 if I remember correctly.
> 
> Both WOCs came with a short chain, but I have a long one to use on them: the chain from my only crossbody bag.
> 
> View attachment 5629070
> 
> 
> Dior Promenade Pouch, 2014


Your  WOCs are so uniquely beautiful!
I ESPECIALLY LOVE THE  red one!!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bags!
> 
> So sorry to hear about the passing of your father-in-law. My condolences.





880 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. He sounds like a very special person. Hugs





BowieFan1971 said:


> I wish you peace and comfort.





Cookiefiend said:


> Lovely bags, I especially like the last red Massaccesi - great color!
> Sending you a hug, I’m very sorry for your loss.





dcooney4 said:


> Your bags are Lovely. I might need to check out the Massaccesi site. I have an ORI backpack very similar to yours. Great backpacks!  I am very sorry about the loss of your father in-law. Hugs!





More bags said:


> I’m sorry for your loss, sending my deepest condolences to you and your family.





baghabitz34 said:


> Sorry about the loss of your father-in-law.
> 
> Beautiful bags. I especially like the bucket bag & the black bag at the top.





msd_bags said:


> @Kimbashop  Sorry to hear about the passing of a great man.
> 
> @JenJBS  Hope all is well with you after the passing if your furbaby. Hugs!





Purses & Perfumes said:


> Love the mod shot of the Balenciaga city bag, and the sweater/jacket goes so well with the bag.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your father-in-law.  Sending condolences to you and your family.
> 
> 
> Beautiful bags and awesome photography skills!


Thank you all for your condolences!  And thank you for the bag admiration.


----------



## Kimbashop

baghabitz34 said:


> Who knew satchels would lead to such a lively discussion earlier this week?
> To paraphrase/plagiarize @BowieFan1971’s words from totes, I find satchels incredibly practical & versatile. They come in various sizes to meet your needs of the moment. Satchels can be dressed up with scarves, charms, etc. But unlike totes, I don’t consider them travel bags. I also think some satchels can also be used in dressier occasions.
> I think the larger sizes make great day bags & the smaller ones are perfect for dinners, etc.
> Some examples of mine:
> View attachment 5626680
> View attachment 5626679
> View attachment 5626678
> View attachment 5626677
> View attachment 5626676
> View attachment 5626675
> View attachment 5626674
> View attachment 5626673
> View attachment 5626672
> View attachment 5626671


Beautiful collection! I'm a huge fan of your studio bag. I also love the first one and the second to last one. I like dome-shaped and doctor-style satchels.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

In honor of National Handbag Day:


Black exotic tea rose Rogue. Definitely the queen of my Rogue bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> In honor of National Handbag Day:
> View attachment 5629084
> 
> Black exotic tea rose Rogue. Definitely the queen of my Rogue bags.


Where's the bag? I only see beautiful decorations on your bed!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sunshine mama said:


> I need to catch up here!
> Jumping right in with the October challenge; wearing orange or blacks. Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626482
> View attachment 5626461
> View attachment 5626462
> View attachment 5626463
> View attachment 5626464
> View attachment 5626468
> View attachment 5626469
> View attachment 5626479
> View attachment 5626480


such fun bags! I love the little duffel.


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> My tearose dinky got the first carry of the year tonight for a family birthday. Even my mum told me I had a gorgeous bag. Carried it and wore my new DMs which went well together.
> 
> View attachment 5626920


This is gorgeous. I love the pairing with your fun docs!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> *Crossbody bags and WOCs*
> 
> View attachment 5629054
> 
> 
> The stock photo shows it better than my own photos: Dior x Anselm Reyle, 2011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629062
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock WOC, 2011 if I remember correctly.
> 
> Both WOCs came with a short chain, but I have a long one to use on them: the chain from my only crossbody bag.
> 
> View attachment 5629070
> 
> 
> Dior Promenade Pouch, 2014


I love all of these Diors - they are so you!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> In honor of National Handbag Day:
> View attachment 5629084
> 
> Black exotic tea rose Rogue. Definitely the queen of my Rogue bags.


What a stunning Rogue, definitely a Queen!


----------



## whateve

I don't have any wocs. I've tried. They are just too small for me. I have a bulky car key and need to take my huge sunglasses with me everywhere. Plus I hate having to move my cards out of my cardcase into slots in a woc. Invariably I'll forget to move one back.

I'd say at least half of my bags I wear crossbody. Whether they should be categorized as crossbodies or something else I don't know. Several of them I already posted as satchels. A bunch more are bucket bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m very sorry for your loss!


Thank you.

I love your Dior bags, especially that shiny red one!


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> In honor of National Handbag Day:
> View attachment 5629084
> 
> Black exotic tea rose Rogue. Definitely the queen of my Rogue bags.


Yowza!! That's spectacular !


----------



## Cookiefiend

I don’t have any WOCs, I need more room in my purses to get the things in I have to have. 
And - I only have two crossbody bags. Because I’m tall, it’s hard to find a bag with a strap long enough. 
But I have these two!


----------



## Katinahat

OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*

On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


Oh mY GOSH!!
I'm so glad you're alright - how frightening!!! 
Sending you hugs hugs hugs!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


OMG, that is absolutely scary! I am so sorry that happened to you. I am glad you are safe. Thank you for the personal safety reminder.
Sending more hugs your way, too!


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


That's horrible! I'm so sorry this happened to you. Did you call the police? Our car doors automatically lock once we reach a certain speed.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


This is so traumatic. what a terrible experience. I am so glad you are safe now! Hugs


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

This one's a 2-fer:
Orange and crossbody


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


Wow, that’s scary! Glad you are ok!


----------



## baghabitz34

Sunshine mama said:


> Where's the bag? I only see beautiful decorations on your bed!


Thanks! 
My sweetheart on the other hand, only sees too many pillows


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


I’m angry that happened to you but glad you got away.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


So sorry to hear about this shocking experience!  I am so glad you are safe.  Hugs!


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


I'm so sorry you had a scary and traumatic experience! Extremely happy you were able to get your door locked in time, and then could get away. HUGS! More HUGS! All the HUGS!


----------



## Kimbashop

Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


Oh my dear, how terrifying! I'm so sorry that happened to you. I hope you are recovering well.


----------



## afroken

Hi everyone, I’ve been off tpf for a good part of the past couple of months as work got really busy, I hope everyone is doing well! I carved out a couple of days to catch up on everything since I was last here - and I must say, this thread is moving so fast! I’m drooling over all your beautiful bags, scarves, and other beauties here.

In the past couple of months I’ve actually unconsciously reached my Shop My Closet goal that I set at the beginning of the year here, which is to reduce the amount of bags that I have and only keep those that speaks to me. I’ve sold all my BV bags, 2 Balenciagas (but still kept my favourites), and a couple of Coach and Massaccesi here and there. I went from 30 bags at the beginning of the year to 20 bags now. The only bag that I bought in the past half year is a Massaccesi bucket bag which I think @Kimbashop has the purple version of, and it’s a great bag for all occasions when you are too tired to change bags. I go to the office about 2 days a week, and on those days I wear a backpack (with cute enamel pins to make the boring backpack look more me!) now to fit in my laptop, notebook, etc, which means even less opportunity to switch bags.

Inflation here is getting out of hand and I’m scared to look at the current prices of bags that I once had on my wishlist. I guess I’ll need to continue my bag ban at this point. I might still get a secondhand Massaccesi bag (even the prices of this previously affordable brand has become too much now), a Frrry bag (a lovely Dutch designer), or a black Coach Cassie 19 if they do a 25% sale again. At this point, the terrible inflation is making me lose all desire in purchasing frivolous things.

With the BV bags that I sold, it was actually difficult to let them go. I greatly admire the brand (especially TM era) and despite not owning anything from it now, still consider it to be my top 5 favourite bag brands. I really wanted to make my BV bags work, but in the end realized that the “language” of the brand isn’t really me, not the way Balenciaga, The Row, and Proenza Schouler is. With these 3 brands, they fit me like a pair of socks, but BV feels like a pair of pretty shoes that just didn’t quite fit. I think this is one of the greatest lessons that I learned regarding bags this year, that just because something is beautiful, it does not mean that it will work out for you, nor does it mean that you need to own it. Sometimes being able to admire beautiful things on others without owning it is a beautiful thing in and of itself.

—————

@Cordeliere  not sure if you’re still looking for a suitable wallet for your upcoming Japan trip, but in my past travels to Japan (and anywhere else that’s cash-oriented), I use my Vivienne Westwood tri-fold wallet. It’s a joy to use for these types of travel destinations and carries coins (you’ll get a lot in Japan, which is why I appreciate the large coin compartment), cards, and bills without looking bulky. Mine is in saffiano leather and made in Italy. I’m not sure if they are still being produced there.

https://www.viviennewestwood.com/en...all-frame-wallet-green-51010018L001HM410.html

I’m going back to Japan next year for a solo trip and also going during cherry blossom season. Have you made your itinerary yet? I’ll be staying in Kyoto for most of the trip as that’s my favourite city, but trying to squeeze in a short stay in Tokyo, Osaka and Naoshima as well.

@Kimbashop  I’m sorry about the passing of your father-in-law. May your memories of him bring you comfort always.

@Vintage Leather  I’m super interested in the book that you mentioned earlier in the thread called “Taking Tea with Kali”, but can’t find it anywhere. Do you happen to remember the author? If you could post a link to the book, I would really appreciate it!

@Katinahat  what happened to you is so terrifying to put it mildly. So glad you’re safe.

@JenJBS  I’m sorry for the loss of your kitty. What a beautiful cat, 7 years is too short.

—————

Long post today! It feels great to be back. Every time I come back to tpf, it feels like I’ve walked into a cozy cafe with friends sitting inside having a chat over coffee. I really think tpf embodies the best of social media: bringing people together from all walks of life and pump each other up. In other forums, I’ve seen people not seeing one another as humans but as imagined enemies that need to be dunked - but not here. And it’s so rare to see nowadays 

I think we are now in the crossbody week - I’ll post my beauties in the coming days (I have a lot!)


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


Super Scary! I am glad you are safe .


----------



## dcooney4

I have three wocs and that is plenty. I don’t use them often but, but I am glad I have them.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


Sorry to hear about your experience.  I hope you’re okay now.  Hugs!!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have three wocs and that is plenty. I don’t use them often but, but I am glad I have them.
> 
> View attachment 5630072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630074


These are all beautiful DC!!  Love them all!


----------



## msd_bags

afroken said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve been off tpf for a good part of the past couple of months as work got really busy, I hope everyone is doing well! I carved out a couple of days to catch up on everything since I was last here - and I must say, this thread is moving so fast! I’m drooling over all your beautiful bags, scarves, and other beauties here.
> 
> In the past couple of months I’ve actually unconsciously reached my Shop My Closet goal that I set at the beginning of the year here, which is to reduce the amount of bags that I have and only keep those that speaks to me. I’ve sold all my BV bags, 2 Balenciagas (but still kept my favourites), and a couple of Coach and Massaccesi here and there. I went from 30 bags at the beginning of the year to 20 bags now. The only bag that I bought in the past half year is a Massaccesi bucket bag which I think @Kimbashop has the purple version of, and it’s a great bag for all occasions when you are too tired to change bags. I go to the office about 2 days a week, and on those days I wear a backpack (with cute enamel pins to make the boring backpack look more me!) now to fit in my laptop, notebook, etc, which means even less opportunity to switch bags.
> 
> Inflation here is getting out of hand and I’m scared to look at the current prices of bags that I once had on my wishlist. I guess I’ll need to continue my bag ban at this point. I might still get a secondhand Massaccesi bag (even the prices of this previously affordable brand has become too much now), a Frrry bag (a lovely Dutch designer), or a black Coach Cassie 19 if they do a 25% sale again. At this point, the terrible inflation is making me lose all desire in purchasing frivolous things.
> 
> With the BV bags that I sold, it was actually difficult to let them go. I greatly admire the brand (especially TM era) and despite not owning anything from it now, still consider it to be my top 5 favourite bag brands. I really wanted to make my BV bags work, but in the end realized that the “language” of the brand isn’t really me, not the way Balenciaga, The Row, and Proenza Schouler is. With these 3 brands, they fit me like a pair of socks, but BV feels like a pair of pretty shoes that just didn’t quite fit. I think this is one of the greatest lessons that I learned regarding bags this year, that just because something is beautiful, it does not mean that it will work out for you, nor does it mean that you need to own it. Sometimes being able to admire beautiful things on others without owning it is a beautiful thing in and of itself.
> 
> —————
> 
> @Cordeliere  not sure if you’re still looking for a suitable wallet for your upcoming Japan trip, but in my past travels to Japan (and anywhere else that’s cash-oriented), I use my Vivienne Westwood tri-fold wallet. It’s a joy to use for these types of travel destinations and carries coins (you’ll get a lot in Japan, which is why I appreciate the large coin compartment), cards, and bills without looking bulky. Mine is in saffiano leather and made in Italy. I’m not sure if they are still being produced there.
> 
> https://www.viviennewestwood.com/en...all-frame-wallet-green-51010018L001HM410.html
> 
> I’m going back to Japan next year for a solo trip and also going during cherry blossom season. Have you made your itinerary yet? I’ll be staying in Kyoto for most of the trip as that’s my favourite city, but trying to squeeze in a short stay in Tokyo, Osaka and Naoshima as well.
> 
> @Kimbashop  I’m sorry about the passing of your father-in-law. May your memories of him bring you comfort always.
> 
> @Vintage Leather  I’m super interested in the book that you mentioned earlier in the thread called “Taking Tea with Kali”, but can’t find it anywhere. Do you happen to remember the author? If you could post a link to the book, I would really appreciate it!
> 
> @Katinahat  what happened to you is so terrifying to put it mildly. So glad you’re safe.
> 
> @JenJBS  I’m sorry for the loss of your kitty. What a beautiful cat, 7 years is too short.
> 
> —————
> 
> Long post today! It feels great to be back. Every time I come back to tpf, it feels like I’ve walked into a cozy cafe with friends sitting inside having a chat over coffee. I really think tpf embodies the best of social media: bringing people together from all walks of life and pump each other up. In other forums, I’ve seen people not seeing one another as humans but as imagined enemies that need to be dunked - but not here. And it’s so rare to see nowadays
> 
> I think we are now in the crossbody week - I’ll post my beauties in the coming days (I have a lot!)


Wow, you were able to downsize!!  I am with you in having a hard time accepting the prices of bags nowadays, what with inflation and all.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> These are all beautiful DC!!  Love them all!


Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve been off tpf for a good part of the past couple of months as work got really busy, I hope everyone is doing well! I carved out a couple of days to catch up on everything since I was last here - and I must say, this thread is moving so fast! I’m drooling over all your beautiful bags, scarves, and other beauties here.
> 
> In the past couple of months I’ve actually unconsciously reached my Shop My Closet goal that I set at the beginning of the year here, which is to reduce the amount of bags that I have and only keep those that speaks to me. I’ve sold all my BV bags, 2 Balenciagas (but still kept my favourites), and a couple of Coach and Massaccesi here and there. I went from 30 bags at the beginning of the year to 20 bags now. The only bag that I bought in the past half year is a Massaccesi bucket bag which I think @Kimbashop has the purple version of, and it’s a great bag for all occasions when you are too tired to change bags. I go to the office about 2 days a week, and on those days I wear a backpack (with cute enamel pins to make the boring backpack look more me!) now to fit in my laptop, notebook, etc, which means even less opportunity to switch bags.
> 
> Inflation here is getting out of hand and I’m scared to look at the current prices of bags that I once had on my wishlist. I guess I’ll need to continue my bag ban at this point. I might still get a secondhand Massaccesi bag (even the prices of this previously affordable brand has become too much now), a Frrry bag (a lovely Dutch designer), or a black Coach Cassie 19 if they do a 25% sale again. At this point, the terrible inflation is making me lose all desire in purchasing frivolous things.
> 
> With the BV bags that I sold, it was actually difficult to let them go. I greatly admire the brand (especially TM era) and despite not owning anything from it now, still consider it to be my top 5 favourite bag brands. I really wanted to make my BV bags work, but in the end realized that the “language” of the brand isn’t really me, not the way Balenciaga, The Row, and Proenza Schouler is. With these 3 brands, they fit me like a pair of socks, but BV feels like a pair of pretty shoes that just didn’t quite fit. I think this is one of the greatest lessons that I learned regarding bags this year, that just because something is beautiful, it does not mean that it will work out for you, nor does it mean that you need to own it. Sometimes being able to admire beautiful things on others without owning it is a beautiful thing in and of itself.
> 
> —————
> 
> @Cordeliere  not sure if you’re still looking for a suitable wallet for your upcoming Japan trip, but in my past travels to Japan (and anywhere else that’s cash-oriented), I use my Vivienne Westwood tri-fold wallet. It’s a joy to use for these types of travel destinations and carries coins (you’ll get a lot in Japan, which is why I appreciate the large coin compartment), cards, and bills without looking bulky. Mine is in saffiano leather and made in Italy. I’m not sure if they are still being produced there.
> 
> https://www.viviennewestwood.com/en...all-frame-wallet-green-51010018L001HM410.html
> 
> I’m going back to Japan next year for a solo trip and also going during cherry blossom season. Have you made your itinerary yet? I’ll be staying in Kyoto for most of the trip as that’s my favourite city, but trying to squeeze in a short stay in Tokyo, Osaka and Naoshima as well.
> 
> @Kimbashop  I’m sorry about the passing of your father-in-law. May your memories of him bring you comfort always.
> 
> @Vintage Leather  I’m super interested in the book that you mentioned earlier in the thread called “Taking Tea with Kali”, but can’t find it anywhere. Do you happen to remember the author? If you could post a link to the book, I would really appreciate it!
> 
> @Katinahat  what happened to you is so terrifying to put it mildly. So glad you’re safe.
> 
> @JenJBS  I’m sorry for the loss of your kitty. What a beautiful cat, 7 years is too short.
> 
> —————
> 
> Long post today! It feels great to be back. Every time I come back to tpf, it feels like I’ve walked into a cozy cafe with friends sitting inside having a chat over coffee. I really think tpf embodies the best of social media: bringing people together from all walks of life and pump each other up. In other forums, I’ve seen people not seeing one another as humans but as imagined enemies that need to be dunked - but not here. And it’s so rare to see nowadays
> 
> I think we are now in the crossbody week - I’ll post my beauties in the coming days (I have a lot!)


Welcome back! I understand what you mean about certain brands and personal style. Chanel is like that for me….I see pretty bags, but intuitively know they are not “me.” Too feminine for me. I love to look at them…on someone else.

And congrats on the downsizing! It is so much nicer to have a smaller collection fill of “just right” pieces you feel excited/happy about wearing!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sunshine mama said:


> Your  WOCs are so uniquely beautiful!
> I ESPECIALLY LOVE THE  red one!!


Thank you   
The red one was a bargain find on a new and upcoming retail site. I didn´t care about a few stains in the patent and am absolutely happy with this purchase.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

More bags said:


> I love all of these Diors - they are so you!


... or my fantasy me...  Thank you! They make me happy!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> I don’t have any WOCs, I need more room in my purses to get the things in I have to have.
> And - I only have two crossbody bags. Because I’m tall, it’s hard to find a bag with a strap long enough.
> But I have these two!
> View attachment 5629441


Your Nancy Gonzales is ashow stopper! Adorable!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


OMG! I´m so sorry this happened to you! This world is getting more and more dangerous. I´m glad you managed to get away and nothing further than the shock - which is bad enough- happened to you! Sending a huge hug xxx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> These are all beautiful DC!!  Love them all!


+1
Understated and beautiful!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Welcome back! I understand what you mean about certain brands and personal style. Chanel is like that for me….I see pretty bags, but intuitively know they are not “me.” Too feminine for me. I love to look at them…on someone else.
> 
> And congrats on the downsizing! It is so much nicer to have a smaller collection fill of “just right” pieces you feel excited/happy about wearing!


I agree on the Chanel bags. Of course they catch my eye- especially the vintage classic flaps with their beautiful leather-  and I always admire them, but I know they aren´t for me. I can´t explain why, but perfectly know if I would buy one (not likely at the prices!) it would only be to own a piece of the brand. Totallywrong reason!  When I want a flap bag I´m very happy with a Dior New Lock.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> I agree on the Chanel bags. Of course they catch my eye- especially the vintage classic flaps with their beautiful leather-  and I always admire them, but I know they aren´t for me. I can´t explain why, but perfectly know if I would buy one (not likely at the prices!) it would only be to own a piece of the brand. Totallywrong reason!  When I want a flap bag I´m very happy with a Dior New Lock.


+1 I am considering a Birkin next year but don’t know if I want one because it is really me or if it is because it is a BIRKIN. So I bought a dupe B30 in gold (and realized I love the size, which I was unsure about before) for $100 to carry and see how I like it, if it is user friendly for me, etc like I did with the Halzan and Jypsiere (and realized NO to the user friendly) or with the Evie (and decided I am happy with the dupe and Evie isn’t worth the money for me). A B30 is a LOT of money to sit on even if I decided no and resold it and I need to be extra extra sure.


----------



## JenJBS

afroken said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve been off tpf for a good part of the past couple of months as work got really busy, I hope everyone is doing well! I carved out a couple of days to catch up on everything since I was last here - and I must say, this thread is moving so fast! I’m drooling over all your beautiful bags, scarves, and other beauties here.
> 
> In the past couple of months I’ve actually unconsciously reached my Shop My Closet goal that I set at the beginning of the year here, which is to reduce the amount of bags that I have and only keep those that speaks to me. I’ve sold all my BV bags, 2 Balenciagas (but still kept my favourites), and a couple of Coach and Massaccesi here and there. I went from 30 bags at the beginning of the year to 20 bags now. The only bag that I bought in the past half year is a Massaccesi bucket bag which I think @Kimbashop has the purple version of, and it’s a great bag for all occasions when you are too tired to change bags. I go to the office about 2 days a week, and on those days I wear a backpack (with cute enamel pins to make the boring backpack look more me!) now to fit in my laptop, notebook, etc, which means even less opportunity to switch bags.
> 
> Inflation here is getting out of hand and I’m scared to look at the current prices of bags that I once had on my wishlist. I guess I’ll need to continue my bag ban at this point. I might still get a secondhand Massaccesi bag (even the prices of this previously affordable brand has become too much now), a Frrry bag (a lovely Dutch designer), or a black Coach Cassie 19 if they do a 25% sale again. At this point, the terrible inflation is making me lose all desire in purchasing frivolous things.
> 
> With the BV bags that I sold, it was actually difficult to let them go. I greatly admire the brand (especially TM era) and despite not owning anything from it now, still consider it to be my top 5 favourite bag brands. I really wanted to make my BV bags work, but in the end realized that the “language” of the brand isn’t really me, not the way Balenciaga, The Row, and Proenza Schouler is. With these 3 brands, they fit me like a pair of socks, but BV feels like a pair of pretty shoes that just didn’t quite fit. I think this is one of the greatest lessons that I learned regarding bags this year, that just because something is beautiful, it does not mean that it will work out for you, nor does it mean that you need to own it. Sometimes being able to admire beautiful things on others without owning it is a beautiful thing in and of itself.
> 
> —————
> 
> @JenJBS  I’m sorry for the loss of your kitty. What a beautiful cat, 7 years is too short.
> 
> —————
> 
> Long post today! It feels great to be back. Every time I come back to tpf, it feels like I’ve walked into a cozy cafe with friends sitting inside having a chat over coffee. I really think tpf embodies the best of social media: bringing people together from all walks of life and pump each other up. In other forums, I’ve seen people not seeing one another as humans but as imagined enemies that need to be dunked - but not here. And it’s so rare to see nowadays
> 
> I think we are now in the crossbody week - I’ll post my beauties in the coming days (I have a lot!)


Happy to have you back! Congratulations on reaching your Shop your Closet Goal!      
Sounds like you're very self aware as far as what brands work for you. 


Thank you.


----------



## Katinahat

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh mY GOSH!!
> I'm so glad you're alright - how frightening!!!
> Sending you hugs hugs hugs!


Thanks!


More bags said:


> OMG, that is absolutely scary! I am so sorry that happened to you. I am glad you are safe. Thank you for the personal safety reminder.
> Sending more hugs your way, too!


Thanks!


whateve said:


> That's horrible! I'm so sorry this happened to you. Did you call the police? Our car doors automatically lock once we reach a certain speed.


Thank you. I did call them. Still waiting for someone to come to take more details! Our last car did that and it was great. Not sure why I hadn’t locked it as I normally do the minute I drive off. 


880 said:


> This is so traumatic. what a terrible experience. I am so glad you are safe now! Hugs


Yes, safe thanks. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Wow, that’s scary! Glad you are ok!


Thanks. 


baghabitz34 said:


> I’m angry that happened to you but glad you got away.


Thank you. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> So sorry to hear about this shocking experience!  I am so glad you are safe.  Hugs!


Thanks. 


JenJBS said:


> I'm so sorry you had a scary and traumatic experience! Extremely happy you were able to get your door locked in time, and then could get away. HUGS! More HUGS! All the HUGS!


Thank you. 


Kimbashop said:


> Oh my dear, how terrifying! I'm so sorry that happened to you. I hope you are recovering well.


Yes, it’s thrown me out a bit but probably I was a bit triggered before this happened. 


afroken said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve been off tpf for a good part of the past couple of months as work got really busy, I hope everyone is doing well! I carved out a couple of days to catch up on everything since I was last here - and I must say, this thread is moving so fast! I’m drooling over all your beautiful bags, scarves, and other beauties here.
> 
> In the past couple of months I’ve actually unconsciously reached my Shop My Closet goal that I set at the beginning of the year here, which is to reduce the amount of bags that I have and only keep those that speaks to me. I’ve sold all my BV bags, 2 Balenciagas (but still kept my favourites), and a couple of Coach and Massaccesi here and there. I went from 30 bags at the beginning of the year to 20 bags now. The only bag that I bought in the past half year is a Massaccesi bucket bag which I think @Kimbashop has the purple version of, and it’s a great bag for all occasions when you are too tired to change bags. I go to the office about 2 days a week, and on those days I wear a backpack (with cute enamel pins to make the boring backpack look more me!) now to fit in my laptop, notebook, etc, which means even less opportunity to switch bags.
> 
> Inflation here is getting out of hand and I’m scared to look at the current prices of bags that I once had on my wishlist. I guess I’ll need to continue my bag ban at this point. I might still get a secondhand Massaccesi bag (even the prices of this previously affordable brand has become too much now), a Frrry bag (a lovely Dutch designer), or a black Coach Cassie 19 if they do a 25% sale again. At this point, the terrible inflation is making me lose all desire in purchasing frivolous things.
> 
> With the BV bags that I sold, it was actually difficult to let them go. I greatly admire the brand (especially TM era) and despite not owning anything from it now, still consider it to be my top 5 favourite bag brands. I really wanted to make my BV bags work, but in the end realized that the “language” of the brand isn’t really me, not the way Balenciaga, The Row, and Proenza Schouler is. With these 3 brands, they fit me like a pair of socks, but BV feels like a pair of pretty shoes that just didn’t quite fit. I think this is one of the greatest lessons that I learned regarding bags this year, that just because something is beautiful, it does not mean that it will work out for you, nor does it mean that you need to own it. Sometimes being able to admire beautiful things on others without owning it is a beautiful thing in and of itself.
> 
> —————
> 
> @Cordeliere  not sure if you’re still looking for a suitable wallet for your upcoming Japan trip, but in my past travels to Japan (and anywhere else that’s cash-oriented), I use my Vivienne Westwood tri-fold wallet. It’s a joy to use for these types of travel destinations and carries coins (you’ll get a lot in Japan, which is why I appreciate the large coin compartment), cards, and bills without looking bulky. Mine is in saffiano leather and made in Italy. I’m not sure if they are still being produced there.
> 
> https://www.viviennewestwood.com/en...all-frame-wallet-green-51010018L001HM410.html
> 
> I’m going back to Japan next year for a solo trip and also going during cherry blossom season. Have you made your itinerary yet? I’ll be staying in Kyoto for most of the trip as that’s my favourite city, but trying to squeeze in a short stay in Tokyo, Osaka and Naoshima as well.
> 
> @Kimbashop  I’m sorry about the passing of your father-in-law. May your memories of him bring you comfort always.
> 
> @Vintage Leather  I’m super interested in the book that you mentioned earlier in the thread called “Taking Tea with Kali”, but can’t find it anywhere. Do you happen to remember the author? If you could post a link to the book, I would really appreciate it!
> 
> @Katinahat  what happened to you is so terrifying to put it mildly. So glad you’re safe.
> 
> @JenJBS  I’m sorry for the loss of your kitty. What a beautiful cat, 7 years is too short.
> 
> —————
> 
> Long post today! It feels great to be back. Every time I come back to tpf, it feels like I’ve walked into a cozy cafe with friends sitting inside having a chat over coffee. I really think tpf embodies the best of social media: bringing people together from all walks of life and pump each other up. In other forums, I’ve seen people not seeing one another as humans but as imagined enemies that need to be dunked - but not here. And it’s so rare to see nowadays
> 
> I think we are now in the crossbody week - I’ll post my beauties in the coming days (I have a lot!)


Welcome back and thanks for your kind thoughts. I agree, it’s such a kind and supportive thread. You are doing so well with your collection. Can’t wait to see your crossbodies. 


dcooney4 said:


> Super Scary! I am glad you are safe .


Thanks. 


msd_bags said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience.  I hope you’re okay now.  Hugs!!


Thank you. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> OMG! I´m so sorry this happened to you! This world is getting more and more dangerous. I´m glad you managed to get away and nothing further than the shock - which is bad enough- happened to you! Sending a huge hug xxx


It is indeed! Just a nasty shock really. I appreciate the thoughts.


----------



## Katinahat

More bags said:


> Hi @juju2016, great question! If you’re referring to the Coco Handle, the lighting is not the best in that photo. It is a bit of a chameleon. Here‘s another photo.
> View attachment 5627015


I always love this bag. It’s stunning! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> As I've mentioned before, top handle bags have always been my favorite, but I've come to appreciate crossbody bags more over the pandemic.  Many bags that are considered crossbody can also be worn as long shoulder bags, and this was my preferred way of wearing them before the pandemic.  However,  wearing them crossbody means they sit more securely and also in front rather than to the side, which I found so useful when I needed to get in and out of my bag quickly.   I will add pics over the week.
> 
> Love this bag and color!  Goes beautifully with the scarf.  I must admit I have been lurking a bit in the scarf thread, and have been admiring the beautiful designs and colors on the silks.


Interesting that the pandemic changed this way of wearing bags for you. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, I love the navy dress! To me it doesn´t look overly formal- it´s simply elegant and certainly can be styled dressed up and down.A classic! And the shape would look so good on you!


Thank you. I wore it to the party and was happy in it. I got a few compliments. 


cowgirlsboots said:


> *Crossbody bags and WOCs*
> 
> View attachment 5629054
> 
> 
> The stock photo shows it better than my own photos: Dior x Anselm Reyle, 2011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629062
> 
> 
> Dior New Lock WOC, 2011 if I remember correctly.
> 
> Both WOCs came with a short chain, but I have a long one to use on them: the chain from my only crossbody bag.
> 
> View attachment 5629070
> 
> 
> Dior Promenade Pouch, 2014


Beautiful bags. Thanks for sharing them. 


baghabitz34 said:


> In honor of National Handbag Day:
> View attachment 5629084
> 
> Black exotic tea rose Rogue. Definitely the queen of my Rogue bags.


The tearose on this is very pretty! 


whateve said:


> I don't have any wocs. I've tried. They are just too small for me. I have a bulky car key and need to take my huge sunglasses with me everywhere. Plus I hate having to move my cards out of my cardcase into slots in a woc. Invariably I'll forget to move one back.
> 
> I'd say at least half of my bags I wear crossbody. Whether they should be categorized as crossbodies or something else I don't know. Several of them I already posted as satchels. A bunch more are bucket bags.


I agree about WOCS. They don’t work for me. I need something big enough for keys, phone and a small wallet plus I’d prefer it to be able to include sun glasses etc too. I don’t find a WOC does that.  A chain bag can work. 


Cookiefiend said:


> I don’t have any WOCs, I need more room in my purses to get the things in I have to have.
> And - I only have two crossbody bags. Because I’m tall, it’s hard to find a bag with a strap long enough.
> But I have these two!
> View attachment 5629441


These are beautiful! 


Sunshine mama said:


> This one's a 2-fer:
> Orange and crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629748


I love this! 


dcooney4 said:


> I have three wocs and that is plenty. I don’t use them often but, but I am glad I have them.
> 
> View attachment 5630072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630074


They do look beautiful! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I agree on the Chanel bags. Of course they catch my eye- especially the vintage classic flaps with their beautiful leather-  and I always admire them, but I know they aren´t for me. I can´t explain why, but perfectly know if I would buy one (not likely at the prices!) it would only be to own a piece of the brand. Totallywrong reason!  When I want a flap bag I´m very happy with a Dior New Lock.


I always think I’d like one but who knows unless I actually ever get the chance. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> +1 I am considering a Birkin next year but don’t know if I want one because it is really me or if it is because it is a BIRKIN. So I bought a dupe B30 in gold (and realized I love the size, which I was unsure about before) for $100 to carry and see how I like it, if it is user friendly for me, etc like I did with the Halzan and Jypsiere (and realized NO to the user friendly) or with the Evie (and decided I am happy with the dupe and Evie isn’t worth the money for me). A B30 is a LOT of money to sit on even if I decided no and resold it and I need to be extra extra sure.


It’s such a good question and idea to try it out. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> I agree on the Chanel bags. Of course they catch my eye- especially the vintage classic flaps with their beautiful leather-  and I always admire them, but I know they aren´t for me. I can´t explain why, but perfectly know if I would buy one (not likely at the prices!) it would only be to own a piece of the brand. Totallywrong reason!  When I want a flap bag I´m very happy with a Dior New Lock.


I wanted a Chanel for a long time. Then I decided the classics were too ubiquitous and I'd rather have one of the seasonal styles. Now I'm pretty sure I'll never get any Chanel bag because of the price and also because I'd feel self-conscious carrying something so recognizable. I have a Chanel coin purse that I love and has scratched the itch to own Chanel.

I've always thought the Dior quilting pattern was prettier than Chanel but now I wonder if I would feel comfortable with Dior because of being recognizable. I prefer being under the radar.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I wanted a Chanel for a long time. Then I decided the classics were too ubiquitous and I'd rather have one of the seasonal styles. Now I'm pretty sure I'll never get any Chanel bag because of the price and also because I'd feel self-conscious carrying something so recognizable. I have a Chanel coin purse that I love and has scratched the itch to own Chanel.
> 
> I've always thought the Dior quilting pattern was prettier than Chanel but now I wonder if I would feel comfortable with Dior because of being recognizable. I prefer being under the radar.


I think for regular folk, Dior Cannage is still under the radar. I wore the B30 dupe yesterday while out lunch and shopping with my mom and no one seemed to look twice. I think the Chanel quilted  flap bags have been around for so long and are so representative of the brand that they are recognizable to even people who don’t know bags, just like LV mono or Gucci logo.

I never thought about a Chanel wallet….hmmm…


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> I think for regular folk, Dior Cannage is still under the radar. I wore the B30 dupe yesterday while out lunch and shopping with my mom and no one seemed to look twice. I think the Chanel quilted  flap bags have been around for so long and are so representative of the brand that they are recognizable to even people who don’t know bags.
> 
> I never thought about a Chanel wallet….hmmm…


I don't think anyone around me would recognize a Hermes style. They might recognize the name if they saw it. You are probably right about Dior.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I don’t have any WOCs, I need more room in my purses to get the things in I have to have.
> And - I only have two crossbody bags. Because I’m tall, it’s hard to find a bag with a strap long enough.
> But I have these two!
> View attachment 5629441


Your NG is gorgeous!


----------



## More bags

afroken said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve been off tpf for a good part of the past couple of months as work got really busy, I hope everyone is doing well! I carved out a couple of days to catch up on everything since I was last here - and I must say, this thread is moving so fast! I’m drooling over all your beautiful bags, scarves, and other beauties here.
> 
> In the past couple of months I’ve actually unconsciously reached my Shop My Closet goal that I set at the beginning of the year here, which is to reduce the amount of bags that I have and only keep those that speaks to me. I’ve sold all my BV bags, 2 Balenciagas (but still kept my favourites), and a couple of Coach and Massaccesi here and there. I went from 30 bags at the beginning of the year to 20 bags now. The only bag that I bought in the past half year is a Massaccesi bucket bag which I think @Kimbashop has the purple version of, and it’s a great bag for all occasions when you are too tired to change bags. I go to the office about 2 days a week, and on those days I wear a backpack (with cute enamel pins to make the boring backpack look more me!) now to fit in my laptop, notebook, etc, which means even less opportunity to switch bags.
> 
> Inflation here is getting out of hand and I’m scared to look at the current prices of bags that I once had on my wishlist. I guess I’ll need to continue my bag ban at this point. I might still get a secondhand Massaccesi bag (even the prices of this previously affordable brand has become too much now), a Frrry bag (a lovely Dutch designer), or a black Coach Cassie 19 if they do a 25% sale again. At this point, the terrible inflation is making me lose all desire in purchasing frivolous things.
> 
> With the BV bags that I sold, it was actually difficult to let them go. I greatly admire the brand (especially TM era) and despite not owning anything from it now, still consider it to be my top 5 favourite bag brands. I really wanted to make my BV bags work, but in the end realized that the “language” of the brand isn’t really me, not the way Balenciaga, The Row, and Proenza Schouler is. With these 3 brands, they fit me like a pair of socks, but BV feels like a pair of pretty shoes that just didn’t quite fit. I think this is one of the greatest lessons that I learned regarding bags this year, that just because something is beautiful, it does not mean that it will work out for you, nor does it mean that you need to own it. Sometimes being able to admire beautiful things on others without owning it is a beautiful thing in and of itself.
> 
> —————
> 
> @Cordeliere  not sure if you’re still looking for a suitable wallet for your upcoming Japan trip, but in my past travels to Japan (and anywhere else that’s cash-oriented), I use my Vivienne Westwood tri-fold wallet. It’s a joy to use for these types of travel destinations and carries coins (you’ll get a lot in Japan, which is why I appreciate the large coin compartment), cards, and bills without looking bulky. Mine is in saffiano leather and made in Italy. I’m not sure if they are still being produced there.
> 
> https://www.viviennewestwood.com/en...all-frame-wallet-green-51010018L001HM410.html
> 
> I’m going back to Japan next year for a solo trip and also going during cherry blossom season. Have you made your itinerary yet? I’ll be staying in Kyoto for most of the trip as that’s my favourite city, but trying to squeeze in a short stay in Tokyo, Osaka and Naoshima as well.
> 
> @Kimbashop  I’m sorry about the passing of your father-in-law. May your memories of him bring you comfort always.
> 
> @Vintage Leather  I’m super interested in the book that you mentioned earlier in the thread called “Taking Tea with Kali”, but can’t find it anywhere. Do you happen to remember the author? If you could post a link to the book, I would really appreciate it!
> 
> @Katinahat  what happened to you is so terrifying to put it mildly. So glad you’re safe.
> 
> @JenJBS  I’m sorry for the loss of your kitty. What a beautiful cat, 7 years is too short.
> 
> —————
> 
> Long post today! It feels great to be back. Every time I come back to tpf, it feels like I’ve walked into a cozy cafe with friends sitting inside having a chat over coffee. I really think tpf embodies the best of social media: bringing people together from all walks of life and pump each other up. In other forums, I’ve seen people not seeing one another as humans but as imagined enemies that need to be dunked - but not here. And it’s so rare to see nowadays
> 
> I think we are now in the crossbody week - I’ll post my beauties in the coming days (I have a lot!)


Congratulations on your bag edit!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> I always love this bag. It’s stunning!


Thank you @Katinahat


----------



## lill_canele

whateve said:


> I don't have any wocs. I've tried. They are just too small for me. I have a bulky car key and need to take my huge sunglasses with me everywhere. Plus I hate having to move my cards out of my cardcase into slots in a woc. Invariably I'll forget to move one back.
> 
> I'd say at least half of my bags I wear crossbody. Whether they should be categorized as crossbodies or something else I don't know. Several of them I already posted as satchels. A bunch more are bucket bags.


Same, no wocs for me. I was thinking about a Chanel woc years ago and decided to try it out with a Tory Burch of similar size and shape. Never reached for it. Too small for me as well. Gotta have the car fob and I like my cardholders.

For some reason though, I'm okay with clutches? lol, I'm just weird.



Katinahat said:


> OMG everyone. I should be looking at all your lovely bags and interesting posts but I have to tell you to *make sure you drive with your doors locked!!*
> 
> On a rare occurrence of driving home from work just now, I mostly walk, a random man tried repeatedly to get in my passenger door. I got the door locked just in time. Not a thing to do to anyone but as someone who suffers from PTSD, I had a massive panic attack and cried the rest of the way home. Thank goodness the traffic lights changed and I could get away. I’ve just downed some beta blockers but my head is spinning and I feel awful.


Omg! That's crazy! My aunt nearly fell out of a car because her door wasn't locked and leaned on it, so she warned me when I was little. But this is like, the entirely opposite situation! So sorry, that's very stressful. I'm glad you're safe! 




BowieFan1971 said:


> +1 I am considering a Birkin next year but don’t know if I want one because it is really me or if it is because it is a BIRKIN. So I bought a dupe B30 in gold (and realized I love the size, which I was unsure about before) for $100 to carry and see how I like it, if it is user friendly for me, etc like I did with the Halzan and Jypsiere (and realized NO to the user friendly) or with the Evie (and decided I am happy with the dupe and Evie isn’t worth the money for me). A B30 is a LOT of money to sit on even if I decided no and resold it and I need to be extra extra sure.


B30 is what I have finally decided on. I was tottering between B25 and B30 for the longest time.
Now to decide on the leather, color, and stitching. lol, no idea.  (I have time though, my SA said to let him know what I want, but realistically I probably won't be offered one in a couple years.)




whateve said:


> I wanted a Chanel for a long time. Then I decided the classics were too ubiquitous and I'd rather have one of the seasonal styles. Now I'm pretty sure I'll never get any Chanel bag because of the price and also because I'd feel self-conscious carrying something so recognizable. I have a Chanel coin purse that I love and has scratched the itch to own Chanel.
> 
> I've always thought the Dior quilting pattern was prettier than Chanel but now I wonder if I would feel comfortable with Dior because of being recognizable. I prefer being under the radar.


Chanel is definitely very recognizable where I live and I am not a fan of attracting attention these days. My Chanel CF stays at home for the most part. But Chanels are also very common where I live as well, so it's not sticking out like a sore thumb amongst the crowd. It just kind of tells everyone you can afford one so you probably have money and are at a higher risk of being targeted.


----------



## whateve

lill_canele said:


> Same, no wocs for me. I was thinking about a Chanel woc years ago and decided to try it out with a Tory Burch of similar size and shape. Never reached for it. Too small for me as well. Gotta have the car fob and I like my cardholders.
> 
> For some reason though, I'm okay with clutches? lol, I'm just weird.
> 
> 
> Omg! That's crazy! My aunt nearly fell out of a car because her door wasn't locked and leaned on it, so she warned me when I was little. But this is like, the entirely opposite situation! So sorry, that's very stressful. I'm glad you're safe!
> 
> 
> 
> B30 is what I have finally decided on. I was tottering between B25 and B30 for the longest time.
> Now to decide on the leather, color, and stitching. lol, no idea.  (I have time though, my SA said to let him know what I want, but realistically I probably won't be offered one in a couple years.)
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel is definitely very recognizable where I live and I am not a fan of attracting attention these days. My Chanel CF stays at home for the most part. But Chanels are also very common where I live as well, so it's not sticking out like a sore thumb amongst the crowd. It just kind of tells everyone you can afford one so you probably have money and are at a higher risk of being targeted.


I like clutches as long as they are big enough for my essentials. They make me feel sophisticated. 

I think the only way a woc would work for me is if I used it as a wallet inside another bag, then pulled it out when I decided I didn't need anything else in my bag. But then my keys and sunglasses would be left behind, so it would have be night and someone else would have to be driving.


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> I like clutches as long as they are big enough for my essentials. They make me feel sophisticated.
> 
> I think the only way a woc would work for me is if I used it as a wallet inside another bag, then pulled it out when I decided I didn't need anything else in my bag. But then my keys and sunglasses would be left behind, so it would have be night and someone else would have to be driving.


+1 on WOCs Just not practical for me.


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I have three wocs and that is plenty. I don’t use them often but, but I am glad I have them.
> 
> View attachment 5630072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630074


These are all so elegant dc!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> These are all so elegant dc!


Thanks! They are all big enough to fit my glasses and a few other items. They are perfect for parties and places I don't want to put my purse down .


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

For crossbody bag week, I chose my Miss Dior bag, which can be worn as a shoulder bag or crossbody bag.  I agree with the discussion earlier about the Dior Cannage pattern being a bit more under the radar, which is why this bag was used a lot by me during the pandemic and just after.  The sliding chain easily converts from shoulder bag to crossbody.  

I also combined two colors for the October challenge:  orange and black (I did not actually wear this bag with this blazer, but ended up going with an olive green blazer.)  In addition to black, I also have this bag in grey.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I don't think anyone around me would recognize a Hermes style. They might recognize the name if they saw it. You are probably right about Dior.


From my experience the Dior cannage pattern and my older Dior bags usually fly under the radar. With my big black New Look flap bag I noticed that it was noticed (mainly by people that might have had bad intentions), but I am absolutely sure this did not happen because it is a Dior bag, but because people with untrained eyes could confuse it with a Chanel... plus it looks kind of expensive in general.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I like clutches as long as they are big enough for my essentials. They make me feel sophisticated.
> 
> I think the only way a woc would work for me is if I used it as a wallet inside another bag, then pulled it out when I decided I didn't need anything else in my bag. But then my keys and sunglasses would be left behind, so it would have be night and someone else would have to be driving.


I totally agree: WOCS are pretty wallets to me, too. The only chance for them to be worn solo is when I only need the wallet or want to put on a show... (and don´t need my things.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> I always love this bag. It’s stunning!
> 
> Interesting that the pandemic changed this way of wearing bags for you.
> 
> Thank you. I wore it to the party and was happy in it. I got a few compliments.
> 
> Beautiful bags. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> The tearose on this is very pretty!
> 
> I agree about WOCS. They don’t work for me. I need something big enough for keys, phone and a small wallet plus I’d prefer it to be able to include sun glasses etc too. I don’t find a WOC does that.  A chain bag can work.
> 
> These are beautiful!
> 
> I love this!
> 
> They do look beautiful!
> 
> *I always think I’d like one but who knows unless I actually ever get the chance.*
> 
> It’s such a good question and idea to try it out. Let us know how you get on.


I think you should consider getting a test dupe, too. 
For me the icon has lost luster since I own the big imposter. I have got quite fond of my imposter, like the size and construction, but honestly, I´m not tempted to spend an absolutely insane fortune on the real thing. 

Actually I just solved the "problem". So I like the idea and am happy with the imposter, but it´s only a good vintage German brand, not Dior... haha, that´s where it always ends... VC had an interesting coupon, so I bit the bullet and bought a Dior interpretation of the style from the Flight line.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> +1 I am considering a Birkin next year but don’t know if I want one because it is really me or if it is because it is a BIRKIN. So I bought a dupe B30 in gold (and realized I love the size, which I was unsure about before) for $100 to carry and see how I like it, if it is user friendly for me, etc like I did with the Halzan and Jypsiere (and realized NO to the user friendly) or with the Evie (and decided I am happy with the dupe and Evie isn’t worth the money for me). A B30 is a LOT of money to sit on even if I decided no and resold it and I need to be extra extra sure.


Happy playing with the test dummy! I know you love Hermes! 
My big imposter has taught me that I like the huge size, the construction, the general style, but do not feel the urge to own the real thing by Hermes. If I want to paint this picture, the imposter is fine for me. 
But given I like the size and style I just made use of an interesting VC coupon and bought an interpretation from the Dior Flight line. That should be a lot more me than the real thing.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> For crossbody bag week, I chose my Miss Dior bag, which can be worn as a shoulder bag or crossbody bag.  I agree with the discussion earlier about the Dior Cannage pattern being a bit more under the radar, which is why this bag was used a lot by me during the pandemic and just after.  The sliding chain easily converts from shoulder bag to crossbody.
> 
> I also combined two colors for the October challenge:  orange and black (I did not actually wear this bag with this blazer, but ended up going with an olive green blazer.)  In addition to black, I also have this bag in grey.
> View attachment 5631656


I love your bag! Actually I´ve been looking at the Miss Dior sliding chain bags very often. So far they are always above my price bracket, though.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> I love your bag! Actually I´ve been looking at the Miss Dior sliding chain bags very often. So far they are always above my price bracket, though.


Thank you!  For some reason, the sliding chain bags don't pop up often.  I see the other version (with the single chain) every now and then though.  I love the closure hardware on this bag.  It's so easy to get in and out of the bag.  It's the same hardware on the promenade pouches (love your leopard one).

Regarding the discussion on the wallet on chain, I have one, and I don't think I will be adding any more.  I am happy with the one I have, and had debated adding one in red, but I think I need something with a little more room than a WOC.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> For crossbody bag week, I chose my Miss Dior bag, which can be worn as a shoulder bag or crossbody bag.  I agree with the discussion earlier about the Dior Cannage pattern being a bit more under the radar, which is why this bag was used a lot by me during the pandemic and just after.  The sliding chain easily converts from shoulder bag to crossbody.
> 
> I also combined two colors for the October challenge:  orange and black (I did not actually wear this bag with this blazer, but ended up going with an olive green blazer.)  In addition to black, I also have this bag in grey.
> View attachment 5631656


Beautiful Dior, I love your grey one, too!


----------



## Katinahat

lill_canele said:


> Omg! That's crazy! My aunt nearly fell out of a car because her door wasn't locked and leaned on it, so she warned me when I was little. But this is like, the entirely opposite situation! So sorry, that's very stressful. I'm glad you're safe!
> Chanel is definitely very recognizable where I live and I am not a fan of attracting attention these days. My Chanel CF stays at home for the most part. But Chanels are also very common where I live as well, so it's not sticking out like a sore thumb amongst the crowd. It just kind of tells everyone you can afford one so you probably have money and are at a higher risk of being targeted.


Thanks so much for your best wishes. As always everyone has been so kind in the thread. It had a bigger impact on me emotionally than anything else. I was already a bit triggered and stressed from over working so this was the last little thing that pushed me over the edge last week. I can tell I’m a bit burnt out and struggling emotionally, with noise, people, work and my teenagers so I need to do something to calm it all. 

Fortunately, I have a holiday week off this week and we have nothing planned. I need to get back to basics on self-care to level myself and beat the demons. I plan some walking and running plus getting back into yoga, meditation and journaling (all of which fell beside the wayside as I became stronger and busier). Plus some very quiet activities such a trip to the spa and coffee with a friend. 

I’m sure Chanel would be just as recognisable here and it’s a good point. If I could afford one (I can’t!) I’d probably not carry it that often just using it for special occasions. Based on that it’s really not worth it but it’s nice to look and dream in the same way i sometimes dream of a house move to a mansion in my head - never going to happen but a nice distraction from life. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> For crossbody bag week, I chose my Miss Dior bag, which can be worn as a shoulder bag or crossbody bag.  I agree with the discussion earlier about the Dior Cannage pattern being a bit more under the radar, which is why this bag was used a lot by me during the pandemic and just after.  The sliding chain easily converts from shoulder bag to crossbody.
> 
> I also combined two colors for the October challenge:  orange and black (I did not actually wear this bag with this blazer, but ended up going with an olive green blazer.)  In addition to black, I also have this bag in grey.
> View attachment 5631656


This is totally stunning and, I agree, the quilting pattern so attractive! Looks incredible with the orange, perhaps you will wear it together one day? I’m so glad you’ve mentioned the sliding chain bag as those are my favourite evening/event bags. I feel exactly the same about that easy conversation from shoulder to crossbody as it works so well for me.  I hadn’t thought to call them sliding chains but that describes them perfectly! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I think you should consider getting a test dupe, too.
> For me the icon has lost luster since I own the big imposter. I have got quite fond of my imposter, like the size and construction, but honestly, I´m not tempted to spend an absolutely insane fortune on the real thing.
> 
> Actually I just solved the "problem". So I like the idea and am happy with the imposter, but it´s only a good vintage German brand, not Dior... haha, that´s where it always ends... VC had an interesting coupon, so I bit the bullet and bought a Dior interpretation of the style from the Flight line.


It’s a good suggestion! I guess the thing is I probably don’t actually need it and the dupe would stop me carrying something I already own. These Dior bags are wonderful too.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## afroken

For crossbody week, here are mine!

First up, my Happy Bags from Frrry. Handmade but with different colour combinations. I ordered two as they screamed ME all over and it was one of those silly moments where I felt like I _had_ to have them since they are such a good representation of my personality and style. They fit a ton, and are extremely lightweight.



Next up are my Balenciaga crossbodies. One is the Mini City in black, and the other is the Mute City in vert veronese. Several years ago I came upon the Mute City in the store and it immediately caught my eye. It had all the Balenciaga characteristics, but still different from the regular City. I was told that it was one of the two available in my country. However at $2700 pre-tax (if my memory serves me right) it was way too much and I didn’t pull the trigger (I did buy the matching wallet whose price tag was much easier to swallow). Months later I find her sitting in a consignment store, tags and everything still attached, at a fraction of the price. Of course I bought it! Till this day I’m still not sure why the owner decided to sell such a HTF piece.





Another crossbody from Frrry. The colour reminds me of one of my favourite nail polishes, YSL Bleu Majorelle.



A few Coach crossbodies.














A few Massaccesi crossbodies. I’m wearing the orange ones these days for Halloween month.





I don’t think I’ve ever owned a WOC. Way too many things that I need to bring.

I think all my bags are either crossbodies or shoulder bags, crossbodies are just so versatile, and with the pandemic I’ve only worn them more.

Looking forward to others’ photos of crossbodies!


----------



## Katinahat

Finally getting round to sharing my crossbodies. 

The chain bags or sliding chain bags aka @Purses & Perfumes. My first sliding chains bags were DKNY in bright pink and cream. DD1 has these now as upgraded my collection. I love the style and the easy of switch. I wear over the shoulder at evening events and crossbody for daytime or when striding to get somewhere. The Lilys and Brioche are a great size holding a small purse, keys with car fob, hand gel, tissues, sunglasses etc. 

Aspinal Lottie quilted navy was added this year to go to a wedding. It’s a bit smaller. 


Two Mulberry Lily’s in NVT Oak and Black Glossy Goat. The Oak has a summer or daytime vibe and the black very much evening or winter.



And my birthday bag The Brioche. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I like that the hardware is quite different on them all. The Aspinal and Oak Lily are gold, the black lily, silver, and the Brioche black. It really helps with coordination with outfits to have variety.


----------



## Katinahat

Most of my other crossbodies are satchels so I only just showed them. Eg my Alexas, Coach Mercer and two Kate Spade nylon bags for low maintenance luxury. 

However, these two are also definitely crossbody.

Mulberry mini Amberley. 


Coach Camera Bag



I’m enjoying playing with straps on the Amberley adding a webbing or acrylic strap which changes the look. It’s lots of fun. Both bags also can be elevated to evening or event bags with the gold coach dinky chain I purchased.


----------



## Katinahat

afroken said:


> For crossbody week, here are mine!
> 
> First up, my Happy Bags from Frrry. Handmade but with different colour combinations. I ordered two as they screamed ME all over and it was one of those silly moments where I felt like I _had_ to have them since they are such a good representation of my personality and style. They fit a ton, and are extremely lightweight.
> View attachment 5632097
> 
> 
> Next up are my Balenciaga crossbodies. One is the Mini City in black, and the other is the Mute City in vert veronese. Several years ago I came upon the Mute City in the store and it immediately caught my eye. It had all the Balenciaga characteristics, but still different from the regular City. I was told that it was one of the two available in my country. However at $2700 pre-tax (if my memory serves me right) it was way too much and I didn’t pull the trigger (I did buy the matching wallet whose price tag was much easier to swallow). Months later I find her sitting in a consignment store, tags and everything still attached, at a fraction of the price. Of course I bought it! Till this day I’m still not sure why the owner decided to sell such a HTF piece.
> View attachment 5632109
> 
> View attachment 5632099
> 
> 
> Another crossbody from Frrry. The colour reminds me of one of my favourite nail polishes, YSL Bleu Majorelle.
> View attachment 5632100
> 
> 
> A few Coach crossbodies.
> 
> View attachment 5632101
> 
> View attachment 5632102
> 
> View attachment 5632103
> 
> View attachment 5632104
> 
> View attachment 5632105
> 
> View attachment 5632106
> 
> 
> A few Massaccesi crossbodies. I’m wearing the orange ones these days for Halloween month.
> View attachment 5632108
> 
> View attachment 5632107
> 
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever owned a WOC. Way too many things that I need to bring.
> 
> I think all my bags are either crossbodies or shoulder bags, crossbodies are just so versatile, and with the pandemic I’ve only worn them more.
> 
> Looking forward to others’ photos of crossbodies!


What a beautiful and diverse collection. I love how you embrace colour with some bright pops not to forget to mention your Happy bags. Perhaps I need one of those! I love your Coach collection - I nearly bought a swagger but went for my Small Bayswater instead in the end. They all look fantastic. And those Balenciaga, what a story! Reminds me that good things do just sometimes happen but you have to have your eyes open for them!


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> For crossbody week, here are mine!
> 
> First up, my Happy Bags from Frrry. Handmade but with different colour combinations. I ordered two as they screamed ME all over and it was one of those silly moments where I felt like I _had_ to have them since they are such a good representation of my personality and style. They fit a ton, and are extremely lightweight.
> View attachment 5632097
> 
> 
> Next up are my Balenciaga crossbodies. One is the Mini City in black, and the other is the Mute City in vert veronese. Several years ago I came upon the Mute City in the store and it immediately caught my eye. It had all the Balenciaga characteristics, but still different from the regular City. I was told that it was one of the two available in my country. However at $2700 pre-tax (if my memory serves me right) it was way too much and I didn’t pull the trigger (I did buy the matching wallet whose price tag was much easier to swallow). Months later I find her sitting in a consignment store, tags and everything still attached, at a fraction of the price. Of course I bought it! Till this day I’m still not sure why the owner decided to sell such a HTF piece.
> View attachment 5632109
> 
> View attachment 5632099
> 
> 
> Another crossbody from Frrry. The colour reminds me of one of my favourite nail polishes, YSL Bleu Majorelle.
> View attachment 5632100
> 
> 
> A few Coach crossbodies.
> 
> View attachment 5632101
> 
> View attachment 5632102
> 
> View attachment 5632103
> 
> View attachment 5632104
> 
> View attachment 5632105
> 
> View attachment 5632106
> 
> 
> A few Massaccesi crossbodies. I’m wearing the orange ones these days for Halloween month.
> View attachment 5632108
> 
> View attachment 5632107
> 
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever owned a WOC. Way too many things that I need to bring.
> 
> I think all my bags are either crossbodies or shoulder bags, crossbodies are just so versatile, and with the pandemic I’ve only worn them more.
> 
> Looking forward to others’ photos of crossbodies!


LOVE all the color!!!! Those greens especially!

Great story with the Veronese. How us it that the perfect ME bags have s story like that?!? Fate works in mysterious ways…


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> It’s a good suggestion! I guess the thing is I probably *don’t actually need *it and the *dupe*would stop me carrying something I already own. These Dior bags are wonderful too.


I guess my problem is that I think what I WANT is what I need. So I only get what I want, regardless of the need.

I once got a  25  Kelly dupe from Amazon(lured by all the YT videos) to see if I would like the size. I thought I would carry it, but I ended up returning it because I just didn't like the craftsmanship. I also realized that the design simply wasn't worth all the hoops I would have to go through to get one, especially in the 25 size and the colors I wanted.
My oldest DD keeps telling me to get one(not really knowing all the hoopla I would have to go through, unless a) I get lucky and get offered my wish bag just because, b) buy unnecessary things to get a wish bag, or c) I get my wish combo from a reseller.
So I told her that once she climbs to the very top of the corporate ladder and gets a hefty annual bonus(like 50 million a yr LOL) I'm not interested at the moment.   
So for now, I'm just waiting for her to get to the top.


----------



## More bags

afroken said:


> For crossbody week, here are mine!
> 
> First up, my Happy Bags from Frrry. Handmade but with different colour combinations. I ordered two as they screamed ME all over and it was one of those silly moments where I felt like I _had_ to have them since they are such a good representation of my personality and style. They fit a ton, and are extremely lightweight.
> View attachment 5632097
> 
> 
> Next up are my Balenciaga crossbodies. One is the Mini City in black, and the other is the Mute City in vert veronese. Several years ago I came upon the Mute City in the store and it immediately caught my eye. It had all the Balenciaga characteristics, but still different from the regular City. I was told that it was one of the two available in my country. However at $2700 pre-tax (if my memory serves me right) it was way too much and I didn’t pull the trigger (I did buy the matching wallet whose price tag was much easier to swallow). Months later I find her sitting in a consignment store, tags and everything still attached, at a fraction of the price. Of course I bought it! Till this day I’m still not sure why the owner decided to sell such a HTF piece.
> View attachment 5632109
> 
> View attachment 5632099
> 
> 
> Another crossbody from Frrry. The colour reminds me of one of my favourite nail polishes, YSL Bleu Majorelle.
> View attachment 5632100
> 
> 
> A few Coach crossbodies.
> 
> View attachment 5632101
> 
> View attachment 5632102
> 
> View attachment 5632103
> 
> View attachment 5632104
> 
> View attachment 5632105
> 
> View attachment 5632106
> 
> 
> A few Massaccesi crossbodies. I’m wearing the orange ones these days for Halloween month.
> View attachment 5632108
> 
> View attachment 5632107
> 
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever owned a WOC. Way too many things that I need to bring.
> 
> I think all my bags are either crossbodies or shoulder bags, crossbodies are just so versatile, and with the pandemic I’ve only worn them more.
> 
> Looking forward to others’ photos of crossbodies!


Great colourful crossbody bags! My favourites are your Bals and the bo-colour Coach, is it a Cassie? The vert veronese was meant to be yours - great story!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Finally getting round to sharing my crossbodies.
> 
> The chain bags or sliding chain bags aka @Purses & Perfumes. My first sliding chains bags were DKNY in bright pink and cream. DD1 has these now as upgraded my collection. I love the style and the easy of switch. I wear over the shoulder at evening events and crossbody for daytime or when striding to get somewhere. The Lilys and Brioche are a great size holding a small purse, keys with car fob, hand gel, tissues, sunglasses etc.
> 
> Aspinal Lottie quilted navy was added this year to go to a wedding. It’s a bit smaller.
> View attachment 5632110
> 
> Two Mulberry Lily’s in NVT Oak and Black Glossy Goat. The Oak has a summer or daytime vibe and the black very much evening or winter.
> View attachment 5632111
> View attachment 5632112
> 
> And my birthday bag The Brioche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632114
> 
> I like that the hardware is quite different on them all. The Aspinal and Oak Lily are gold, the black lily, silver, and the Brioche black. It really helps with coordination with outfits to have variety.





Katinahat said:


> Most of my other crossbodies are satchels so I only just showed them. Eg my Alexas, Coach Mercer and two Kate Spade nylon bags for low maintenance luxury.
> 
> However, these two are also definitely crossbody.
> 
> Mulberry mini Amberley.
> View attachment 5632118
> 
> Coach Camera Bag
> View attachment 5632119
> 
> 
> I’m enjoying playing with straps on the Amberley adding a webbing or acrylic strap which changes the look. It’s lots of fun. Both bags also can be elevated to evening or event bags with the gold coach dinky chain I purchased.


I love your Lilys and your Amberley - the colour is gorgeous.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> +1 on WOCs Just not practical for me


I’m the opposite. I can carry a WOC. I cannot carry a clutch. I don’t want to carry something all night. Plus, I can be forgetful. There’s a good chance I will put a clutch down, walk away & remember it much later.


----------



## More bags

*Crossbodies and WOCs

Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM*
A large carryall with a wide strap. It’s a practical, easy to use bag that moulds to my body. The Evelyne is one of my most frequently carried bags.




*Gucci Soho Leather Disco black*
A small looking bag that fits a lot. It fits everything I carry on a daily basis, including sunglasses. This is a great travel bag. We were able to do more trips this year and this bag was carried a lot in 2022.




*Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain SHW
Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW*
Small and mighty, these WOCs fit what I carry daily, with the exception of sunglasses. WOCs are lightweight, great for times when I don’t want to set my bag down (quoting @dcooney4), and stay close to my body. I carry them for travel (like resorts and cruises), evening events, hockey games, grocery shopping, etc.




The black WOC, Soho Disco, and Evelyne are my top 3 most frequently carried bags in 2022 year to date. Crossbody bags and WOCs are useful for my lifestyle, as it has evolved this year.


----------



## baghabitz34

@afroken What beautiful, colorful bags! Great find on the Mute City.
@Katinahat Love your crossbodies too, particularly the soft pink of the Brioche & the mini Amberley.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> This is totally stunning and, I agree, the quilting pattern so attractive! Looks incredible with the orange, perhaps you will wear it together one day? I’m so glad you’ve mentioned the sliding chain bag as those are my favourite evening/event bags. I feel exactly the same about that easy conversation from shoulder to crossbody as it works so well for me. I hadn’t thought to call them sliding chains but that describes them perfectly!


Thank you!    I agree that the sliding chain converts the bag so easily from shoulder to crossbody!  I first came across the term "sliding chain" in one of @Sparkletastic's posts.  She has a few of the Miss Dior bags in some stunning colors, and had used the term to describe her bags.  As for the orange blazer, after I put it on, I wasn't sure if it was too much orange and black (with carrying the black bag).   I didn't have time to play around with switching accessories so I changed to the olive green blazer.  I guess I kind of second-guessed myself, or maybe it was over-thinking.  But I absolutely love the orange blazer and have every intention of wearing it in the near future.


More bags said:


> Beautiful Dior, I love your grey one, too!


Thank you!  My grey one is definitely my favorite of the two, but the black gets used more because it's black and goes with almost everything.


----------



## 880

My one true crossbody, not simply a bag with a strap, is the mens ergonomic crossbody saddle. No hardware and adjustable seatbelt strap (it cannot sit comfortably on the shoulder). Of the bags with a long strap suitable for crossbody: the Loewe mini puzzle; the chanel so black mini chevron reissue; the H TPM or craie mini Della cavalleria come to mind. Other H bags, like the kelly, I prefer to carry by hand.


----------



## whateve

some of my crossbodies.
Coach, Henri Bendel, Brahmin and Brighton.


----------



## whateve

some more, Coach and Fossil


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

whateve said:


> some of my crossbodies.
> Coach, Henri Bendel, Brahmin and Brighton.
> 
> View attachment 5632657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632664


 The color of those teal Coaches!


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> The color of those teal Coaches!


Thank you! Those are very rare, sought after colors for vintage Coach collectors.


----------



## afroken

Katinahat said:


> Finally getting round to sharing my crossbodies.
> 
> The chain bags or sliding chain bags aka @Purses & Perfumes. My first sliding chains bags were DKNY in bright pink and cream. DD1 has these now as upgraded my collection. I love the style and the easy of switch. I wear over the shoulder at evening events and crossbody for daytime or when striding to get somewhere. The Lilys and Brioche are a great size holding a small purse, keys with car fob, hand gel, tissues, sunglasses etc.
> 
> Aspinal Lottie quilted navy was added this year to go to a wedding. It’s a bit smaller.
> View attachment 5632110
> 
> Two Mulberry Lily’s in NVT Oak and Black Glossy Goat. The Oak has a summer or daytime vibe and the black very much evening or winter.
> View attachment 5632111
> View attachment 5632112
> 
> And my birthday bag The Brioche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632114
> 
> I like that the hardware is quite different on them all. The Aspinal and Oak Lily are gold, the black lily, silver, and the Brioche black. It really helps with coordination with outfits to have variety.


Looking at all your lovely chain crossbody bags made me remember that I forgot to include one more crossbody - my Tory Burch Thea!


I like how all your chain crossbody bags are so different  the hardware on the Longchamp is so elegant and classic, reminds me of the older Roger Vivier shoes that the beautiful Catherine Deneuve wore.



Katinahat said:


> What a beautiful and diverse collection. I love how you embrace colour with some bright pops not to forget to mention your Happy bags. Perhaps I need one of those! I love your Coach collection - I nearly bought a swagger but went for my Small Bayswater instead in the end. They all look fantastic. And those Balenciaga, what a story! Reminds me that good things do just sometimes happen but you have to have your eyes open for them!


Thank you! I love colours as much as neutral tones. The swagger is actually not very roomy, so if you carry as much as I do (hand sanitizer, card case, small pouch, keys, etc), swagger won't be able to fit all that. I've actually never seen the Balenciaga Mute City pop up again, not even on tpf!


BowieFan1971 said:


> LOVE all the color!!!! Those greens especially!
> 
> Great story with the Veronese. How us it that the perfect ME bags have s story like that?!? Fate works in mysterious ways…


Thank you! Dark green is one of my favourite colours, as with purple (a love shared with several members here on this thread). These days I'm actually into yellow. If the right yellow crossbody bags shows up, I might buy it. I think it's because yellow evokes sunny feelings, and we all need some of that right now.


More bags said:


> Great colourful crossbody bags! My favourites are your Bals and the bo-colour Coach, is it a Cassie? The vert veronese was meant to be yours - great story!


Thanks! Yes it's a Cassie 19! It's a great size, I'm actually looking to buy the black version if it ever goes on sale.


baghabitz34 said:


> I’m the opposite. I can carry a WOC. I cannot carry a clutch. I don’t want to carry something all night. Plus, I can be forgetful. There’s a good chance I will put a clutch down, walk away & remember it much later.


I'm actually pretty good with clutches. I find them comfortable to carry, I can just tuck it under my arm. With a WOC, it just doesn't fit everything that I need! I wear a backpack to the office and actually keep a big pouch inside that I use as a clutch when I need to run to get coffee, food court, etc.


baghabitz34 said:


> @afroken What beautiful, colorful bags! Great find on the Mute City.


Thank you! It was totally unexpected, fate works in mysterious ways.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> I guess my problem is that I think what I WANT is what I need. So I only get what I want, regardless of the need.
> 
> I once got a  25  Kelly dupe from Amazon(lured by all the YT videos) to see if I would like the size. I thought I would carry it, but I ended up returning it because I just didn't like the craftsmanship. I also realized that the design simply wasn't worth all the hoops I would have to go through to get one, especially in the 25 size and the colors I wanted.
> My oldest DD keeps telling me to get one(not really knowing all the hoopla I would have to go through, unless a) I get lucky and get offered my wish bag just because, b) buy unnecessary things to get a wish bag, or c) I get my wish combo from a reseller.
> So I told her that once she climbs to the very top of the corporate ladder and gets a hefty annual bonus(like 50 million a yr LOL) I'm not interested at the moment.
> So for now, I'm just waiting for her to get to the top.


I’m sure I’d have a different view if it was a real Chanel! I wish DD luck getting to the top! 


More bags said:


> I love your Lilys and your Amberley - the colour is gorgeous.


Thank you! 


baghabitz34 said:


> I’m the opposite. I can carry a WOC. I cannot carry a clutch. I don’t want to carry something all night. Plus, I can be forgetful. There’s a good chance I will put a clutch down, walk away & remember it much later.


I’d be the same with a clutch! Looks ladylike but a total nuisance for me. 


More bags said:


> *Crossbodies and WOCs
> 
> Hermes Etoupe Evelyne III PM*
> A large carryall with a wide strap. It’s a practical, easy to use bag that moulds to my body. The Evelyne is one of my most frequently carried bags.
> 
> View attachment 5632231
> 
> 
> *Gucci Soho Leather Disco black*
> A small looking bag that fits a lot. It fits everything I carry on a daily basis, including sunglasses. This is a great travel bag. We were able to do more trips this year and this bag was carried a lot in 2022.
> 
> View attachment 5632232
> 
> 
> *Chanel Red Lambskin Wallet on Chain SHW
> Chanel Black Caviar Wallet On Chain GHW*
> Small and mighty, these WOCs fit what I carry daily, with the exception of sunglasses. WOCs are lightweight, great for times when I don’t want to set my bag down (quoting @dcooney4), and stay close to my body. I carry them for travel (like resorts and cruises), evening events, hockey games, grocery shopping, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5632233
> 
> 
> The black WOC, Soho Disco, and Evelyne are my top 3 most frequently carried bags in 2022 year to date. Crossbody bags and WOCs are useful for my lifestyle, as it has evolved this year.


Gorgeous bags. I’m glad you’ve found what suits your lifestyle. Love the ease but elegance of these bags! 


baghabitz34 said:


> @afroken What beautiful, colorful bags! Great find on the Mute City.
> @Katinahat Love your crossbodies too, particularly the soft pink of the Brioche & the mini Amberley.


Thank you! They are lovely colours. 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!    I agree that the sliding chain converts the bag so easily from shoulder to crossbody!  I first came across the term "sliding chain" in one of @Sparkletastic's posts.  She has a few of the Miss Dior bags in some stunning colors, and had used the term to describe her bags.  As for the orange blazer, after I put it on, I wasn't sure if it was too much orange and black (with carrying the black bag).   I didn't have time to play around with switching accessories so I changed to the olive green blazer.  I guess I kind of second-guessed myself, or maybe it was over-thinking.  But I absolutely love the orange blazer and have every intention of wearing it in the near future.
> 
> Thank you!  My grey one is definitely my favorite of the two, but the black gets used more because it's black and goes with almost everything.


Ah, interesting to know where the term came from. Perhaps the orange will wear better with a different accessory? 


880 said:


> My one true crossbody, not simply a bag with a strap, is the mens ergonomic crossbody saddle. No hardware and adjustable seatbelt strap (it cannot sit comfortably on the shoulder). Of the bags with a long strap suitable for crossbody: the Loewe mini puzzle; the chanel so black mini chevron reissue; the H TPM or craie mini Della cavalleria come to mind. Other H bags, like the kelly, I prefer to carry by hand.
> View attachment 5632642


You look amazing in this photo! Love the bag and your styling. 


whateve said:


> some of my crossbodies.
> Coach, Henri Bendel, Brahmin and Brighton.
> 
> View attachment 5632657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632664





whateve said:


> some more, Coach and Fossil
> 
> View attachment 5632665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632670


Totally wonderful collection @whateve , I love all the colours and styles. 


afroken said:


> Looking at all your lovely chain crossbody bags made me remember that I forgot to include one more crossbody - my Tory Burch Thea!
> View attachment 5632772
> 
> I like how all your chain crossbody bags are so different  the hardware on the Longchamp is so elegant and classic, reminds me of the older Roger Vivier shoes that the beautiful Catherine Deneuve wore.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love colours as much as neutral tones. The swagger is actually not very roomy, so if you carry as much as I do (hand sanitizer, card case, small pouch, keys, etc), swagger won't be able to fit all that. I've actually never seen the Balenciaga Mute City pop up again, not even on tpf!
> 
> Thank you! Dark green is one of my favourite colours, as with purple (a love shared with several members here on this thread). These days I'm actually into yellow. If the right yellow crossbody bags shows up, I might buy it. I think it's because yellow evokes sunny feelings, and we all need some of that right now.


Thank you very much. That’s a lovely chain bag too. I love the texture - what’s the material? Interesting about the Swagger. Always assumed it held more. Even more glad you got the Balenciaga when you did! I saw a grey one yesterday with GHW carried by a lady at the shops - not sure exactly what type but they area wonderful bags. I was admiring so much I nearly told her I loved her bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> *2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
> 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
> 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
> 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
> 25 Sept - totes
> 2 Oct - satchels
> 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 16 Oct - shoulder bags
> 23 Oct - bucket bags
> 30 Oct - clutches
> 6 Nov - backpacks
> 13 Nov - bags that don’t count
> 20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes
> 27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories
> 4 Dec - bag storage
> 11 Dec - SLGs
> 18 Dec - charms
> 
> Challenges:
> Sept - bags in different locations
> Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags
> Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
> Dec - use the bag.*


Shoulder bags this week. Looking forward to seeing your different beauties. 

Most of mine have already had a mention as a Tote or as a sliding chain Crossbody bag but I do also have two hobos that I’ll look out later in the week.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> I wish DD luck getting to the top!


Thank you Katinahat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> some of my crossbodies.
> Coach, Henri Bendel, Brahmin and Brighton.
> 
> View attachment 5632657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632664


I can tell you like the blues. 
I love the last one! So fun.


----------



## 880

Katinahat said:


> You look amazing in this photo! Love the bag and your styling


Thank you so much @Katinahat for your kind words


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> I think you should consider getting a test dupe, too.
> For me the icon has lost luster since I own the big imposter. I have got quite fond of my imposter, like the size and construction, but honestly, I´m not tempted to spend an absolutely insane fortune on the real thing.
> 
> Actually I just solved the "problem". So I like the idea and am happy with the imposter, but it´s only a good vintage German brand, not Dior... haha, that´s where it always ends... VC had an interesting coupon, so I bit the bullet and bought a Dior interpretation of the style from the Flight line.


Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> I’m the opposite. I can carry a WOC. I cannot carry a clutch. I don’t want to carry something all night. Plus, I can be forgetful. There’s a good chance I will put a clutch down, walk away & remember it much later.


I am the same. Clutches just don’t work for me. I love the Woc when I am at a house party or out to dinner because all I need then is my phone, readers and a cc and that fits in all three of my woc’s. At Family Partys there are always little kids running around and pets ,so I like to wear my bag rather then putting it down where it might become a dog chewy .


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> For crossbody week, here are mine!
> 
> First up, my Happy Bags from Frrry. Handmade but with different colour combinations. I ordered two as they screamed ME all over and it was one of those silly moments where I felt like I _had_ to have them since they are such a good representation of my personality and style. They fit a ton, and are extremely lightweight.
> View attachment 5632097
> 
> 
> Next up are my Balenciaga crossbodies. One is the Mini City in black, and the other is the Mute City in vert veronese. Several years ago I came upon the Mute City in the store and it immediately caught my eye. It had all the Balenciaga characteristics, but still different from the regular City. I was told that it was one of the two available in my country. However at $2700 pre-tax (if my memory serves me right) it was way too much and I didn’t pull the trigger (I did buy the matching wallet whose price tag was much easier to swallow). Months later I find her sitting in a consignment store, tags and everything still attached, at a fraction of the price. Of course I bought it! Till this day I’m still not sure why the owner decided to sell such a HTF piece.
> View attachment 5632109
> 
> View attachment 5632099
> 
> 
> Another crossbody from Frrry. The colour reminds me of one of my favourite nail polishes, YSL Bleu Majorelle.
> View attachment 5632100
> 
> 
> A few Coach crossbodies.
> 
> View attachment 5632101
> 
> View attachment 5632102
> 
> View attachment 5632103
> 
> View attachment 5632104
> 
> View attachment 5632105
> 
> View attachment 5632106
> 
> 
> A few Massaccesi crossbodies. I’m wearing the orange ones these days for Halloween month.
> View attachment 5632108
> 
> View attachment 5632107
> 
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever owned a WOC. Way too many things that I need to bring.
> 
> I think all my bags are either crossbodies or shoulder bags, crossbodies are just so versatile, and with the pandemic I’ve only worn them more.
> 
> Looking forward to others’ photos of crossbodies!


Gorgeous Crossbody bags. Love all the colors you have.


----------



## dcooney4

So many beautiful Crossbody bags everyone is showing. I love them .


----------



## afroken

Shoulder bag week! I think everyone defines shoulder bag a little differently; for me, I consider bags that’s meant to be worn on the shoulder by default all as shoulder bags. Since I missed the earlier totes and satchels weeks, I’ll include them in this week’s showcase as well.

My Balenciaga City in agneau leather and brass hardware is my first premier bag, and also my HG. I remember having lusted after this bag while still in school. I did tons of research. I finally pulled the trigger about 5 years ago, and that purchase also opened up a whole new rabbit hole about bags  to date, it’s still the most that I’ve spent on a bag. I wanted my first bag to be an in-store boutique experience, even though this bag can easily be found in Fashionphile. I don’t have any photos so I’m posting a stock pic.



My shoulder bags from The Row are some of the best fashion investments I’ve made. They are incredibly well-made, the leathers are TDF, and the style is so easy to match with everything.











My Fendi Anna Selleria is a wonderful shoulder bag. The leather is so thick and chewy. The Selleria line is definitely my favourite from Fendi. The con though: heavy! Therefore only for days when I’m driving and don’t need to walk more than a few steps. @BowieFan1971 I remember you just bought a Fendi Selleria too how do you like it so far?




My Proenza Schouler PS1 bags are a favourite during winters, when I need a roomy bag to stuff in mittens but isn’t prone to bad weather and also lightweight. I’ve worn the burgundy one heavily for several winters now (and we have long harsh winters), it looks as beautiful as ever, and developed a nice patina. The purple one I baby more.






My Mulberry Alexa is probably the second premier bag I’ve bought. I remember that when I first started liking bags back in school, the Balenciaga City and Mulberry Alexa were the ones that I first fell in love with. Alexa Chung looked so cool and effortless with her Alexas! By the time I was ready to buy some nice bags, I was all eager and happy when I walked into the Mulberry store, only to be disappointed that they had discontinued the line a few years ago! I left my contact info and asked the SA to contact me should in the unlikely event, an Alexa pops up. A few months later, I get a call and was told that they just received 2 black Alexas, one of the last remaining ones from the company. I was able to get it on discount as it was a discontinued style (before they resurrected it again). I switched out the original strap for a Massaccesi shoulder strap that’s much more comfortable.



Last but not least, my Massaccesi Bouquet bag. The leather is a bit hard to describe. It has a suede feeling, but isn’t exactly suede either. It fits a lot (even a laptop) and feels like a hug to the body. Very comfortable to wear.


----------



## whateve

afroken said:


> Shoulder bag week! I think everyone defines shoulder bag a little differently; for me, I consider bags that’s meant to be worn on the shoulder by default all as shoulder bags. Since I missed the earlier totes and satchels weeks, I’ll include them in this week’s showcase as well.
> 
> My Balenciaga City in agneau leather and brass hardware is my first premier bag, and also my HG. I remember having lusted after this bag while still in school. I did tons of research. I finally pulled the trigger about 5 years ago, and that purchase also opened up a whole new rabbit hole about bags  to date, it’s still the most that I’ve spent on a bag. I wanted my first bag to be an in-store boutique experience, even though this bag can easily be found in Fashionphile. I don’t have any photos so I’m posting a stock pic.
> View attachment 5633108
> 
> 
> My shoulder bags from The Row are some of the best fashion investments I’ve made. They are incredibly well-made, the leathers are TDF, and the style is so easy to match with everything.
> View attachment 5633109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633110
> 
> View attachment 5633111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633112
> 
> 
> My Fendi Anna Selleria is a wonderful shoulder bag. The leather is so thick and chewy. The Selleria line is definitely my favourite from Fendi. The con though: heavy! Therefore only for days when I’m driving and don’t need to walk more than a few steps. @BowieFan1971 I remember you just bought a Fendi Selleria too how do you like it so far?
> 
> View attachment 5633114
> 
> 
> My Proenza Schouler PS1 bags are a favourite during winters, when I need a roomy bag to stuff in mittens but isn’t prone to bad weather and also lightweight. I’ve worn the burgundy one heavily for several winters now (and we have long harsh winters), it looks as beautiful as ever, and developed a nice patina. The purple one I baby more.
> View attachment 5633115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633116
> 
> 
> My Mulberry Alexa is probably the second premier bag I’ve bought. I remember that when I first started liking bags back in school, the Balenciaga City and Mulberry Alexa were the ones that I first fell in love with. Alexa Chung looked so cool and effortless with her Alexas! By the time I was ready to buy some nice bags, I was all eager and happy when I walked into the Mulberry store, only to be disappointed that they had discontinued the line a few years ago! I left my contact info and asked the SA to contact me should in the unlikely event, an Alexa pops up. A few months later, I get a call and was told that they just received 2 black Alexas, one of the last remaining ones from the company. I was able to get it on discount as it was a discontinued style (before they resurrected it again). I switched out the original strap for a Massaccesi shoulder strap that’s much more comfortable.
> View attachment 5633119
> 
> 
> Last but not least, my Massaccesi Bouquet bag. The leather is a bit hard to describe. It has a suede feeling, but isn’t exactly suede either. It fits a lot (even a laptop) and feels like a hug to the body. Very comfortable to wear.
> View attachment 5633120


Wonderful collection! I believe the last bag is made of nubuck. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nubuck


----------



## dcooney4

afroken said:


> Shoulder bag week! I think everyone defines shoulder bag a little differently; for me, I consider bags that’s meant to be worn on the shoulder by default all as shoulder bags. Since I missed the earlier totes and satchels weeks, I’ll include them in this week’s showcase as well.
> 
> My Balenciaga City in agneau leather and brass hardware is my first premier bag, and also my HG. I remember having lusted after this bag while still in school. I did tons of research. I finally pulled the trigger about 5 years ago, and that purchase also opened up a whole new rabbit hole about bags  to date, it’s still the most that I’ve spent on a bag. I wanted my first bag to be an in-store boutique experience, even though this bag can easily be found in Fashionphile. I don’t have any photos so I’m posting a stock pic.
> View attachment 5633108
> 
> 
> My shoulder bags from The Row are some of the best fashion investments I’ve made. They are incredibly well-made, the leathers are TDF, and the style is so easy to match with everything.
> View attachment 5633109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633110
> 
> View attachment 5633111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633112
> 
> 
> My Fendi Anna Selleria is a wonderful shoulder bag. The leather is so thick and chewy. The Selleria line is definitely my favourite from Fendi. The con though: heavy! Therefore only for days when I’m driving and don’t need to walk more than a few steps. @BowieFan1971 I remember you just bought a Fendi Selleria too how do you like it so far?
> 
> View attachment 5633114
> 
> 
> My Proenza Schouler PS1 bags are a favourite during winters, when I need a roomy bag to stuff in mittens but isn’t prone to bad weather and also lightweight. I’ve worn the burgundy one heavily for several winters now (and we have long harsh winters), it looks as beautiful as ever, and developed a nice patina. The purple one I baby more.
> View attachment 5633115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633116
> 
> 
> My Mulberry Alexa is probably the second premier bag I’ve bought. I remember that when I first started liking bags back in school, the Balenciaga City and Mulberry Alexa were the ones that I first fell in love with. Alexa Chung looked so cool and effortless with her Alexas! By the time I was ready to buy some nice bags, I was all eager and happy when I walked into the Mulberry store, only to be disappointed that they had discontinued the line a few years ago! I left my contact info and asked the SA to contact me should in the unlikely event, an Alexa pops up. A few months later, I get a call and was told that they just received 2 black Alexas, one of the last remaining ones from the company. I was able to get it on discount as it was a discontinued style (before they resurrected it again). I switched out the original strap for a Massaccesi shoulder strap that’s much more comfortable.
> View attachment 5633119
> 
> 
> Last but not least, my Massaccesi Bouquet bag. The leather is a bit hard to describe. It has a suede feeling, but isn’t exactly suede either. It fits a lot (even a laptop) and feels like a hug to the body. Very comfortable to wear.
> View attachment 5633120


I really like the look of the Row bag. I don’t think I have seen them in person. Mulberry I adore . Is Alexa heavy?


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

i was thinking about sustainability and shopping ones closet when I went down to the Meatpacking district for brunch at Banter. DH and I passed by a store with upcycled? Recycled kelly bags. I’m not exactly impressed with the final product, but I did think that they were fun and in the spirit of this thread. Apologies for the reflections on the pics. the chain handles look like they are meant to be adjustable shoulder or crossbody. As per the Sarah Coleman website, the bags are in dire condition but authentic. The bag without a handle in the second to last pic looks like it was slathered in gesso or primer. 






						Sarah Coleman
					

Sarah Coleman



					sarah-coleman.myshopify.com


----------



## BowieFan1971

afroken said:


> Shoulder bag week! I think everyone defines shoulder bag a little differently; for me, I consider bags that’s meant to be worn on the shoulder by default all as shoulder bags. Since I missed the earlier totes and satchels weeks, I’ll include them in this week’s showcase as well.
> 
> My Balenciaga City in agneau leather and brass hardware is my first premier bag, and also my HG. I remember having lusted after this bag while still in school. I did tons of research. I finally pulled the trigger about 5 years ago, and that purchase also opened up a whole new rabbit hole about bags  to date, it’s still the most that I’ve spent on a bag. I wanted my first bag to be an in-store boutique experience, even though this bag can easily be found in Fashionphile. I don’t have any photos so I’m posting a stock pic.
> View attachment 5633108
> 
> 
> My shoulder bags from The Row are some of the best fashion investments I’ve made. They are incredibly well-made, the leathers are TDF, and the style is so easy to match with everything.
> View attachment 5633109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633110
> 
> View attachment 5633111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633112
> 
> 
> My Fendi Anna Selleria is a wonderful shoulder bag. The leather is so thick and chewy. The Selleria line is definitely my favourite from Fendi. The con though: heavy! Therefore only for days when I’m driving and don’t need to walk more than a few steps. @BowieFan1971 I remember you just bought a Fendi Selleria too how do you like it so far?
> 
> View attachment 5633114
> 
> 
> My Proenza Schouler PS1 bags are a favourite during winters, when I need a roomy bag to stuff in mittens but isn’t prone to bad weather and also lightweight. I’ve worn the burgundy one heavily for several winters now (and we have long harsh winters), it looks as beautiful as ever, and developed a nice patina. The purple one I baby more.
> View attachment 5633115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633116
> 
> 
> My Mulberry Alexa is probably the second premier bag I’ve bought. I remember that when I first started liking bags back in school, the Balenciaga City and Mulberry Alexa were the ones that I first fell in love with. Alexa Chung looked so cool and effortless with her Alexas! By the time I was ready to buy some nice bags, I was all eager and happy when I walked into the Mulberry store, only to be disappointed that they had discontinued the line a few years ago! I left my contact info and asked the SA to contact me should in the unlikely event, an Alexa pops up. A few months later, I get a call and was told that they just received 2 black Alexas, one of the last remaining ones from the company. I was able to get it on discount as it was a discontinued style (before they resurrected it again). I switched out the original strap for a Massaccesi shoulder strap that’s much more comfortable.
> View attachment 5633119
> 
> 
> Last but not least, my Massaccesi Bouquet bag. The leather is a bit hard to describe. It has a suede feeling, but isn’t exactly suede either. It fits a lot (even a laptop) and feels like a hug to the body. Very comfortable to wear.
> View attachment 5633120


I love the Fendi Selleria bags. So well made with such gorgeous leather! Speaking of gorgeous leather…The Row is the only premium brand whose leather literally stopped me in my tracks in a store. I was walking down the main aisle and I saw an off white hobo bag with leather I wanted to touch on sight. I was not attracted due to the style or color, though both were very nice but not anything I would buy. It was all about the leather. Too bad The Row makes bags that are a little large and/or slouchy for me because they do make a beautiful bag….clean, modern, impeccable materials and proportions. Simply luxurious basics. And well priced when you compare them to other premium bags. There are a lot of very expensive bags made of crap leather out there.


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> My one true crossbody, not simply a bag with a strap, is the mens ergonomic crossbody saddle. No hardware and adjustable seatbelt strap (it cannot sit comfortably on the shoulder). Of the bags with a long strap suitable for crossbody: the Loewe mini puzzle; the chanel so black mini chevron reissue; the H TPM or craie mini Della cavalleria come to mind. Other H bags, like the kelly, I prefer to carry by hand.
> View attachment 5632642


You look fabulous!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> some of my crossbodies.
> Coach, Henri Bendel, Brahmin and Brighton.
> 
> View attachment 5632657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632664





whateve said:


> some more, Coach and Fossil
> 
> View attachment 5632665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632670


You are the queen of colour! I love your turquoise and burgundy Coaches!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Gorgeous bags. I’m glad you’ve found what suits your lifestyle. Love the ease but elegance of these bags!


Thank you @Katinahat!


----------



## More bags

afroken said:


> Shoulder bag week! I think everyone defines shoulder bag a little differently; for me, I consider bags that’s meant to be worn on the shoulder by default all as shoulder bags. Since I missed the earlier totes and satchels weeks, I’ll include them in this week’s showcase as well.
> 
> My Balenciaga City in agneau leather and brass hardware is my first premier bag, and also my HG. I remember having lusted after this bag while still in school. I did tons of research. I finally pulled the trigger about 5 years ago, and that purchase also opened up a whole new rabbit hole about bags  to date, it’s still the most that I’ve spent on a bag. I wanted my first bag to be an in-store boutique experience, even though this bag can easily be found in Fashionphile. I don’t have any photos so I’m posting a stock pic.
> View attachment 5633108
> 
> 
> My shoulder bags from The Row are some of the best fashion investments I’ve made. They are incredibly well-made, the leathers are TDF, and the style is so easy to match with everything.
> View attachment 5633109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633110
> 
> View attachment 5633111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633112
> 
> 
> My Fendi Anna Selleria is a wonderful shoulder bag. The leather is so thick and chewy. The Selleria line is definitely my favourite from Fendi. The con though: heavy! Therefore only for days when I’m driving and don’t need to walk more than a few steps. @BowieFan1971 I remember you just bought a Fendi Selleria too how do you like it so far?
> 
> View attachment 5633114
> 
> 
> My Proenza Schouler PS1 bags are a favourite during winters, when I need a roomy bag to stuff in mittens but isn’t prone to bad weather and also lightweight. I’ve worn the burgundy one heavily for several winters now (and we have long harsh winters), it looks as beautiful as ever, and developed a nice patina. The purple one I baby more.
> View attachment 5633115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633116
> 
> 
> My Mulberry Alexa is probably the second premier bag I’ve bought. I remember that when I first started liking bags back in school, the Balenciaga City and Mulberry Alexa were the ones that I first fell in love with. Alexa Chung looked so cool and effortless with her Alexas! By the time I was ready to buy some nice bags, I was all eager and happy when I walked into the Mulberry store, only to be disappointed that they had discontinued the line a few years ago! I left my contact info and asked the SA to contact me should in the unlikely event, an Alexa pops up. A few months later, I get a call and was told that they just received 2 black Alexas, one of the last remaining ones from the company. I was able to get it on discount as it was a discontinued style (before they resurrected it again). I switched out the original strap for a Massaccesi shoulder strap that’s much more comfortable.
> View attachment 5633119
> 
> 
> Last but not least, my Massaccesi Bouquet bag. The leather is a bit hard to describe. It has a suede feeling, but isn’t exactly suede either. It fits a lot (even a laptop) and feels like a hug to the body. Very comfortable to wear.
> View attachment 5633120


Beautiful shoulder bags. I especially love your burgundy PS1.


----------



## Katinahat

dcooney4 said:


> I am the same. Clutches just don’t work for me. I love the Woc when I am at a house party or out to dinner because all I need then is my phone, readers and a cc and that fits in all three of my woc’s. At Family Partys there are always little kids running around and pets ,so I like to wear my bag rather then putting it down where it might become a dog chewy .


Hah! All my bags go immediately upstairs in return home exactly because of the dog chew thing! I
love my dog but I’d cry if she ate my Mulberry!


afroken said:


> Shoulder bag week! I think everyone defines shoulder bag a little differently; for me, I consider bags that’s meant to be worn on the shoulder by default all as shoulder bags. Since I missed the earlier totes and satchels weeks, I’ll include them in this week’s showcase as well.
> 
> My Balenciaga City in agneau leather and brass hardware is my first premier bag, and also my HG. I remember having lusted after this bag while still in school. I did tons of research. I finally pulled the trigger about 5 years ago, and that purchase also opened up a whole new rabbit hole about bags  to date, it’s still the most that I’ve spent on a bag. I wanted my first bag to be an in-store boutique experience, even though this bag can easily be found in Fashionphile. I don’t have any photos so I’m posting a stock pic.
> View attachment 5633108
> 
> 
> My shoulder bags from The Row are some of the best fashion investments I’ve made. They are incredibly well-made, the leathers are TDF, and the style is so easy to match with everything.
> View attachment 5633109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633110
> 
> View attachment 5633111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633112
> 
> 
> My Fendi Anna Selleria is a wonderful shoulder bag. The leather is so thick and chewy. The Selleria line is definitely my favourite from Fendi. The con though: heavy! Therefore only for days when I’m driving and don’t need to walk more than a few steps. @BowieFan1971 I remember you just bought a Fendi Selleria too how do you like it so far?
> 
> View attachment 5633114
> 
> 
> My Proenza Schouler PS1 bags are a favourite during winters, when I need a roomy bag to stuff in mittens but isn’t prone to bad weather and also lightweight. I’ve worn the burgundy one heavily for several winters now (and we have long harsh winters), it looks as beautiful as ever, and developed a nice patina. The purple one I baby more.
> View attachment 5633115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633116
> 
> 
> My Mulberry Alexa is probably the second premier bag I’ve bought. I remember that when I first started liking bags back in school, the Balenciaga City and Mulberry Alexa were the ones that I first fell in love with. Alexa Chung looked so cool and effortless with her Alexas! By the time I was ready to buy some nice bags, I was all eager and happy when I walked into the Mulberry store, only to be disappointed that they had discontinued the line a few years ago! I left my contact info and asked the SA to contact me should in the unlikely event, an Alexa pops up. A few months later, I get a call and was told that they just received 2 black Alexas, one of the last remaining ones from the company. I was able to get it on discount as it was a discontinued style (before they resurrected it again). I switched out the original strap for a Massaccesi shoulder strap that’s much more comfortable.
> View attachment 5633119
> 
> 
> Last but not least, my Massaccesi Bouquet bag. The leather is a bit hard to describe. It has a suede feeling, but isn’t exactly suede either. It fits a lot (even a laptop) and feels like a hug to the body. Very comfortable to wear.
> View attachment 5633120


What a stunning collection! I love the look of the thick leather on your Row bags. And the Satchels are a fabulous collection of styles and colours. Wider strap on Alexa is a good idea. Great you managed to get one. I think my first Alexa, Chesnut, must be from a similar time. They’d stopped selling them for a year or more and then suddenly had a few in the sale so I snapped it up without a thought.


whateve said:


> Wonderful collection! I believe the last bag is made of nubuck. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nubuck


Ah yes, thank you.


dcooney4 said:


> I really like the look of the Row bag. I don’t think I have seen them in person. Mulberry I adore . Is Alexa heavy?


I think the wider strap will help spread the Alexa weight. I find mine fine empty but heavy if fully loaded with water bottle and umbrella etc.


880 said:


> i was thinking about sustainability and shopping ones closet when I went down to the Meatpacking district for brunch at Banter. DH and I passed by a store with upcycled? Recycled kelly bags. I’m not exactly impressed with the final product, but I did think that they were fun and in the spirit of this thread. Apologies for the reflections on the pics. the chain handles look like they are meant to be adjustable shoulder or crossbody. As per the Sarah Coleman website, the bags are in dire condition but authentic. The bag without a handle in the second to last pic looks like it was slathered in gesso or primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Coleman
> 
> 
> Sarah Coleman
> 
> 
> 
> sarah-coleman.myshopify.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633194
> View attachment 5633195
> View attachment 5633196
> View attachment 5633197
> View attachment 5633199
> View attachment 5633198


These are fun! Thanks for sharing. It is good someone is reusing. I know nothing about your Meatpacking district but I guess we have areas called things like Lawnmarket and Fleshmarket named after their original purpose. Your brunch looks yummy too.


BowieFan1971 said:


> I love the Fendi Selleria bags. So well made with such gorgeous leather! Speaking of gorgeous leather…The Row is the only premium brand whose leather literally stopped me in my tracks in a store. I was walking down the main aisle and I saw an off white hobo bag with leather I wanted to touch on sight. I was not attracted due to the style or color, though both were very nice but not anything I would buy. It was all about the leather. Too bad The Row makes bags that are a little large and/or slouchy for me because they do make a beautiful bag….clean, modern, impeccable materials and proportions. Simply luxurious basics. And well priced when you compare them to other premium bags. There are a lot of very expensive bags made of crap leather out there.


Totally agree! I think one of the reasons I love bags is the leather love. It has to be thick and swooshy. I think that’s one of the things that has kept me coming back to Mulberry as the leather is fabulous. I am drawn to look at many brands but often quickly put off bags, even from expensive premium brands, where the leather feels tight or hard. I’ve come to realise I’m not a huge fan of highly structured bags for that reason. Even my more structured Mulberry, such as this Seaton, still have a squeezable feel about them and are not drawn into position too tightly. Shown here:


For me, Mulberry has that balance between structured and slouchy which works for me. I don’t want my bag too much in either direction.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Perhaps the orange will wear better with a different accessory?


I like orange and dark (chocolate) brown better, so I might try to put some outfits and accessories together with those colors in mind.


Katinahat said:


> Shoulder bags this week. Looking forward to seeing your different beauties.
> 
> Most of mine have already had a mention as a Tote or as a sliding chain Crossbody bag but I do also have two hobos that I’ll look out later in the week.


Like @afroken I too feel that we all define shoulder bags a bit differently.  I prefer shoulder bags to have a single strap, be slightly longer (not sitting right under the armpit), and softly structured.  While bags that puddle usually have wonderful leather, the complete lack of structure makes them a challenging wear for me.  I don't believe I have any hobo bags that puddle in my collection. 


Katinahat said:


> Even my more structured Mulberry, such as this Seaton, still have a squeezable feel about them and are not drawn into position too tightly.


Love the Seaton!  I had my eye on this bag for a while, and then it seemed to be gone when I last checked the Mulberry site.  Did they discontinue it?   I agree with you that semi-structured -- that balance between structured and slouchy -- makes for the most comfortable wear.


afroken said:


> I’ve worn the burgundy one heavily for several winters now (and we have long harsh winters), it looks as beautiful as ever, and developed a nice patina.


Beautiful color -- that leather on the burgundy PS1 just glows!


----------



## 880

Thank you @More bags , @Katinahat , all 
I love seeing everyone’s bags; they are all so different. 
while I adore slouchy bags and chewy lush leather, like those of @afroken ,
 those bags look odd when I wear them. I’ve tried several times with old balenciaga
which I absolutely adore. For my personal style, structured is better.
So, I only kept a few BV that I always loved and purchased at a very good price.


----------



## baghabitz34

For crossbody week:
Like others have stated, I like crossbody bags because they are so easy to use. That being said, I only have a few I consider just crossbody. I do have several though that I always wear crossbody.


Front to back: LV Vavin chain wallet, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, Coach camera bag in metallic grey & Coach Chaise in black.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> I love the look of the thick leather on your Row bags.



The Row's leather is divine!


----------



## lill_canele

afroken said:


> Shoulder bag week! I think everyone defines shoulder bag a little differently; for me, I consider bags that’s meant to be worn on the shoulder by default all as shoulder bags. Since I missed the earlier totes and satchels weeks, I’ll include them in this week’s showcase as well.
> 
> My Balenciaga City in agneau leather and brass hardware is my first premier bag, and also my HG. I remember having lusted after this bag while still in school. I did tons of research. I finally pulled the trigger about 5 years ago, and that purchase also opened up a whole new rabbit hole about bags  to date, it’s still the most that I’ve spent on a bag. I wanted my first bag to be an in-store boutique experience, even though this bag can easily be found in Fashionphile. I don’t have any photos so I’m posting a stock pic.
> View attachment 5633108
> 
> 
> My shoulder bags from The Row are some of the best fashion investments I’ve made. They are incredibly well-made, the leathers are TDF, and the style is so easy to match with everything.
> View attachment 5633109
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633110
> 
> View attachment 5633111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633112
> 
> 
> My Fendi Anna Selleria is a wonderful shoulder bag. The leather is so thick and chewy. The Selleria line is definitely my favourite from Fendi. The con though: heavy! Therefore only for days when I’m driving and don’t need to walk more than a few steps. @BowieFan1971 I remember you just bought a Fendi Selleria too how do you like it so far?
> 
> View attachment 5633114
> 
> 
> My Proenza Schouler PS1 bags are a favourite during winters, when I need a roomy bag to stuff in mittens but isn’t prone to bad weather and also lightweight. I’ve worn the burgundy one heavily for several winters now (and we have long harsh winters), it looks as beautiful as ever, and developed a nice patina. The purple one I baby more.
> View attachment 5633115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633116
> 
> 
> My Mulberry Alexa is probably the second premier bag I’ve bought. I remember that when I first started liking bags back in school, the Balenciaga City and Mulberry Alexa were the ones that I first fell in love with. Alexa Chung looked so cool and effortless with her Alexas! By the time I was ready to buy some nice bags, I was all eager and happy when I walked into the Mulberry store, only to be disappointed that they had discontinued the line a few years ago! I left my contact info and asked the SA to contact me should in the unlikely event, an Alexa pops up. A few months later, I get a call and was told that they just received 2 black Alexas, one of the last remaining ones from the company. I was able to get it on discount as it was a discontinued style (before they resurrected it again). I switched out the original strap for a Massaccesi shoulder strap that’s much more comfortable.
> View attachment 5633119
> 
> 
> Last but not least, my Massaccesi Bouquet bag. The leather is a bit hard to describe. It has a suede feeling, but isn’t exactly suede either. It fits a lot (even a laptop) and feels like a hug to the body. Very comfortable to wear.
> View attachment 5633120



Wow! The leather on The Row bags look so yummy!
I have always been kind of looking at The Row bags and a bit hesitant but I find them more and more appealing.
It would probably be one of the few brands/bags that I would get a soft and slouchy leather. (mostly a structured bag sort of person.)


----------



## whateve

Here are some of my shoulder bags. 
Bottega Veneta.
For the Balenciagas, the top row are shoulder bags.
Michael Kors.
The next two are Coach. The last one has a strap long enough to wear crossbody but I almost always wear it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> Here are some of my shoulder bags.
> Bottega Veneta.
> For the Balenciagas, the top row are shoulder bags.
> Michael Kors.
> The next two are Coach. The last one has a strap long enough to wear crossbody but I almost always wear it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 5633846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633852


Love the rich jewel colors and gorgeous acres of leather


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Here are some of my shoulder bags.
> Bottega Veneta.
> For the Balenciagas, the top row are shoulder bags.
> Michael Kors.
> The next two are Coach. The last one has a strap long enough to wear crossbody but I almost always wear it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 5633846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633852



The colors on those two BV's!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

whateve said:


> Here are some of my shoulder bags.
> Bottega Veneta.
> For the Balenciagas, the top row are shoulder bags.
> Michael Kors.
> The next two are Coach. The last one has a strap long enough to wear crossbody but I almost always wear it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 5633846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633852


Love the rich colors


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> Here are some of my shoulder bags.
> Bottega Veneta.
> For the Balenciagas, the top row are shoulder bags.
> Michael Kors.
> The next two are Coach. The last one has a strap long enough to wear crossbody but I almost always wear it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 5633846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633852


These are all beautiful- my favourites are your BVs and Bals, the saturated colours and gorgeous leathers!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> For crossbody week:
> Like others have stated, I like crossbody bags because they are so easy to use. That being said, I only have a few I consider just crossbody. I do have several though that I always wear crossbody.
> View attachment 5633525
> 
> Front to back: LV Vavin chain wallet, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, Coach camera bag in metallic grey & Coach Chaise in black.


I love your Peonia Soho Disco.


----------



## Katinahat

Purses & Perfumes said:


> I like orange and dark (chocolate) brown better, so I might try to put some outfits and accessories together with those colors in mind.
> 
> Like @afroken I too feel that we all define shoulder bags a bit differently.  I prefer shoulder bags to have a single strap, be slightly longer (not sitting right under the armpit), and softly structured.  While bags that puddle usually have wonderful leather, the complete lack of structure makes them a challenging wear for me.  I don't believe I have any hobo bags that puddle in my collection.
> 
> Love the Seaton!  I had my eye on this bag for a while, and then it seemed to be gone when I last checked the Mulberry site.  Did they discontinue it?   I agree with you that semi-structured -- that balance between structured and slouchy -- makes for the most comfortable wear.
> 
> Beautiful color -- that leather on the burgundy PS1 just glows!


Thank you! The Seaton is discontinued. The small stayed around for much longer made very popular by the then Dutchess of Cambridge, now Princess of Wales but the full size was discontinued quite quickly. When I bought it I ended up chosing between the the Amberley and the Seaton. I liked the shape of the Seaton more plus that it has an interior with a central zip pocket making it the only mulberry I’ve ever seen with compartments. The Amberley is now only available as a smaller satchel but has become a popular style so in terms of classics or “it” bags I opted for the wrong one but I still think it’s a very sophisticated work bag. It was carried on UK show “The Split” about top Divorce lawyers by the main character for a full season. I’m certain you’d pick one up in one of the outlet stores at a good price. I’m not sure if they’d do a sale over the phone. 


880 said:


> Thank you @More bags , @Katinahat , all
> I love seeing everyone’s bags; they are all so different.
> while I adore slouchy bags and chewy lush leather, like those of @afroken ,
> those bags look odd when I wear them. I’ve tried several times with old balenciaga
> which I absolutely adore. For my personal style, structured is better.
> So, I only kept a few BV that I always loved and purchased at a very good price.


I see you with your structured Hermes when I imagine you with a bag.


baghabitz34 said:


> For crossbody week:
> Like others have stated, I like crossbody bags because they are so easy to use. That being said, I only have a few I consider just crossbody. I do have several though that I always wear crossbody.
> View attachment 5633525
> 
> Front to back: LV Vavin chain wallet, Gucci Soho Disco in peonia, Coach camera bag in metallic grey & Coach Chaise in black.


Love them all - especially the disco. What a colour!


whateve said:


> Here are some of my shoulder bags.
> Bottega Veneta.
> For the Balenciagas, the top row are shoulder bags.
> Michael Kors.
> The next two are Coach. The last one has a strap long enough to wear crossbody but I almost always wear it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 5633846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633852


The colours in your collection are just amazing! This is truly a style you embrace. Good way to show them too.


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Here are some of my shoulder bags.
> Bottega Veneta.
> For the Balenciagas, the top row are shoulder bags.
> Michael Kors.
> The next two are Coach. The last one has a strap long enough to wear crossbody but I almost always wear it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 5633846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633850
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633852


You have an amazing collection.


----------



## Katinahat

Nothing you haven’t all seen before but here are my shoulder bags. I’ve excluded my sliding chain bags and also my totes as they’ve been in other categories. 

Coach western crossbody hobo. Love the embelishments and the silver hang tag. Lovely summery bag which I should carry more often! 


Mulberry Tessie Hobo in Oxblood,  really thick, squishy leather. It’s my colder months shopping bag. Must start using it now autum is here. 


And large Loewe Basket, my holiday beauty. It’s bigger than it looks here.


----------



## BowieFan1971

I wish I could see a Mulberry in person…it needs to be on my radar.


----------



## Cookiefiend

I apologize for being so random - between a visit form the Sweet Pea’s Fall Break, a sick employee, and PTO for 2 other employees- things have been busy.

Shoulder bags for me are bags primarily worn on my shoulder, but because I like a top handle too - many of mine have both and I carry them both ways … gee that made a lot of sense!

Dior Be Dior


Ferragamo


Louis Vuitton


There are a few () more, I’ll post them in a few minutes!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Proenza Schouler PS Courier


Gucci Small Padlock


Goyard Sac Rouette


Hermes Vespa


Tory Burch Fleming


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> I apologize for being so random - between a visit form the Sweet Pea’s Fall Break, a sick employee, and PTO for 2 other employees- things have been busy.
> 
> Shoulder bags for me are bags primarily worn on my shoulder, but because I like a top handle too - many of mine have both and I carry them both ways … gee that made a lot of sense!
> 
> Dior Be Dior
> View attachment 5634084
> 
> Ferragamo
> View attachment 5634083
> 
> Louis Vuitton
> View attachment 5634080
> 
> There are a few () more, I’ll post them in a few minutes!


Love the Ferragamos and the Neo Noe!


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Nothing you haven’t all seen before but here are my shoulder bags. I’ve excluded my sliding chain bags and also my totes as they’ve been in other categories.
> 
> Coach western crossbody hobo. Love the embelishments and the silver hang tag. Lovely summery bag which I should carry more often!
> View attachment 5634017
> 
> Mulberry Tessie Hobo in Oxblood,  really thick, squishy leather. It’s my colder months shopping bag. Must start using it now autum is here.
> View attachment 5634016
> 
> And large Loewe Basket, my holiday beauty. It’s bigger than it looks here.
> View attachment 5634018


Love the tessie hobo.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Proenza Schouler PS Courier
> View attachment 5634089
> 
> Gucci Small Padlock
> View attachment 5634086
> 
> Goyard Sac Rouette
> View attachment 5634090
> 
> Hermes Vespa
> View attachment 5634088
> 
> Tory Burch Fleming
> View attachment 5634087


You have a wide range of beautiful classy colors.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Thank you! The Seaton is discontinued. The small stayed around for much longer made very popular by the then Dutchess of Cambridge, now Princess of Wales but the full size was discontinued quite quickly. When I bought it I ended up chosing between the the Amberley and the Seaton. I liked the shape of the Seaton more plus that it has an interior with a central zip pocket making it the only mulberry I’ve ever seen with compartments. The Amberley is now only available as a smaller satchel but has become a popular style so in terms of classics or “it” bags I opted for the wrong one but I still think it’s a very sophisticated work bag. It was carried on UK show “The Split” about top Divorce lawyers by the main character for a full season. I’m certain you’d pick one up in one of the outlet stores at a good price. I’m not sure if they’d do a sale over the phone.


Ah, thanks for the info.  The small was the size I was eyeing!  I like the shape of the Seaton too.  It's definitely a classic and timeless style, so I think you made a good choice.  Like @BowieFan1971, I wish I could see these bags in person.  There is no Mulberry store or outlet near me. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Proenza Schouler PS Courier
> View attachment 5634089
> 
> Gucci Small Padlock
> View attachment 5634086
> 
> Goyard Sac Rouette
> View attachment 5634090
> 
> Hermes Vespa
> View attachment 5634088
> 
> Tory Burch Fleming
> View attachment 5634087


Lovely selection of shoulder bags!


whateve said:


> Here are some of my shoulder bags.
> Bottega Veneta.


That blue-green Bottega bag is breathtaking!


----------



## baghabitz34

A little story time & a reveal.

A little background is needed so you’ll understand why I was running around the house screaming like a crazy person.

I’ve been looking for this color (or similar) for years. The closest I came was a Chanel flap 4/5 years ago that I passed on.

I first saw this on Farfetch last year. Because it was a seasonal color, I thought I would wait for an end of season sale. End of season however, it just disappeared. First miss

It came to outlets earlier this year. By the time I called however, the last one in the U.S. had sold - that morning. Second miss

Get an email from The Outnet about new arrivals. Decide to check it out & what do I find? I’ve never ordered anything so fast in my life.


Ferragamo Studio, small size. Pics don’t do the color justice. It’s a deep fuschia/raspberry IRL. It’s my dream color. Over the moon I was able to get this. Happy Early Birthday to me!


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> A little story time & a reveal.
> 
> A little background is needed so you’ll understand why I was running around the house screaming like a crazy person.
> 
> I’ve been looking for this color (or similar) for years. The closest I came was a Chanel flap 4/5 years ago that I passed on.
> 
> I first saw this on Farfetch last year. Because it was a seasonal color, I thought I would wait for an end of season sale. End of season however, it just disappeared. First miss
> 
> It came to outlets earlier this year. By the time I called however, the last one in the U.S. had sold - that morning. Second miss
> 
> Get an email from The Outnet about new arrivals. Decide to check it out & what do I find? I’ve never ordered anything so fast in my life.
> View attachment 5634516
> 
> Ferragamo Studio, small size. Pics don’t do the color justice. It’s a deep fuschia/raspberry IRL. It’s my dream color. Over the moon I was able to get this. Happy Early Birthday to me!


Yay! It’s gorgeous! Happy Early Birthday indeed.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the Ferragamos and the Neo Noe!





dcooney4 said:


> You have a wide range of beautiful classy colors.


You are so sweet - thank you! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ah, thanks for the info.  The small was the size I was eyeing!  I like the shape of the Seaton too.  It's definitely a classic and timeless style, so I think you made a good choice.  Like @BowieFan1971, I wish I could see these bags in person.  There is no Mulberry store or outlet near me.
> 
> Lovely selection of shoulder bags!
> 
> That blue-green Bottega bag is breathtaking!


Thank you sweetheart! 


baghabitz34 said:


> A little story time & a reveal.
> 
> A little background is needed so you’ll understand why I was running around the house screaming like a crazy person.
> 
> I’ve been looking for this color (or similar) for years. The closest I came was a Chanel flap 4/5 years ago that I passed on.
> 
> I first saw this on Farfetch last year. Because it was a seasonal color, I thought I would wait for an end of season sale. End of season however, it just disappeared. First miss
> 
> It came to outlets earlier this year. By the time I called however, the last one in the U.S. had sold - that morning. Second miss
> 
> Get an email from The Outnet about new arrivals. Decide to check it out & what do I find? I’ve never ordered anything so fast in my life.
> View attachment 5634516
> 
> Ferragamo Studio, small size. Pics don’t do the color justice. It’s a deep fuschia/raspberry IRL. It’s my dream color. Over the moon I was able to get this. Happy Early Birthday to me!


O. M. G! 
Happy birthday - that’s SUCH a fantastic bag and color!


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Nothing you haven’t all seen before but here are my shoulder bags. I’ve excluded my sliding chain bags and also my totes as they’ve been in other categories.
> 
> Coach western crossbody hobo. Love the embelishments and the silver hang tag. Lovely summery bag which I should carry more often!
> View attachment 5634017
> 
> Mulberry Tessie Hobo in Oxblood,  really thick, squishy leather. It’s my colder months shopping bag. Must start using it now autum is here.
> View attachment 5634016
> 
> And large Loewe Basket, my holiday beauty. It’s bigger than it looks here.
> View attachment 5634018


I love all of these bags, in addition to your Seaton!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I apologize for being so random - between a visit form the Sweet Pea’s Fall Break, a sick employee, and PTO for 2 other employees- things have been busy.
> 
> Shoulder bags for me are bags primarily worn on my shoulder, but because I like a top handle too - many of mine have both and I carry them both ways … gee that made a lot of sense!
> 
> Dior Be Dior
> View attachment 5634084
> 
> Ferragamo
> View attachment 5634083
> 
> Louis Vuitton
> View attachment 5634080
> 
> There are a few () more, I’ll post them in a few minutes!





Cookiefiend said:


> Proenza Schouler PS Courier
> View attachment 5634089
> 
> Gucci Small Padlock
> View attachment 5634086
> 
> Goyard Sac Rouette
> View attachment 5634090
> 
> Hermes Vespa
> View attachment 5634088
> 
> Tory Burch Fleming
> View attachment 5634087


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> A little story time & a reveal.
> 
> A little background is needed so you’ll understand why I was running around the house screaming like a crazy person.
> 
> I’ve been looking for this color (or similar) for years. The closest I came was a Chanel flap 4/5 years ago that I passed on.
> 
> I first saw this on Farfetch last year. Because it was a seasonal color, I thought I would wait for an end of season sale. End of season however, it just disappeared. First miss
> 
> It came to outlets earlier this year. By the time I called however, the last one in the U.S. had sold - that morning. Second miss
> 
> Get an email from The Outnet about new arrivals. Decide to check it out & what do I find? I’ve never ordered anything so fast in my life.
> View attachment 5634516
> 
> Ferragamo Studio, small size. Pics don’t do the color justice. It’s a deep fuschia/raspberry IRL. It’s my dream color. Over the moon I was able to get this. Happy Early Birthday to me!


Happy early birthday- what a stunning bag that was meant to be yours!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> A little story time & a reveal.
> 
> A little background is needed so you’ll understand why I was running around the house screaming like a crazy person.
> 
> I’ve been looking for this color (or similar) for years. The closest I came was a Chanel flap 4/5 years ago that I passed on.
> 
> I first saw this on Farfetch last year. Because it was a seasonal color, I thought I would wait for an end of season sale. End of season however, it just disappeared. First miss
> 
> It came to outlets earlier this year. By the time I called however, the last one in the U.S. had sold - that morning. Second miss
> 
> Get an email from The Outnet about new arrivals. Decide to check it out & what do I find? I’ve never ordered anything so fast in my life.
> View attachment 5634516
> 
> Ferragamo Studio, small size. Pics don’t do the color justice. It’s a deep fuschia/raspberry IRL. It’s my dream color. Over the moon I was able to get this. Happy Early Birthday to me!


It is gorgeous. I am so happy you finally got one.


----------



## Katinahat

BowieFan1971 said:


> I wish I could see a Mulberry in person…it needs to be on my radar.


It’s a lovely brand but you have gorgeous bags! 

I agree with regards other brands. I love looking at bags but do wonder if more stores would just fuel my habit further?! 


Cookiefiend said:


> I apologize for being so random - between a visit form the Sweet Pea’s Fall Break, a sick employee, and PTO for 2 other employees- things have been busy.
> 
> Shoulder bags for me are bags primarily worn on my shoulder, but because I like a top handle too - many of mine have both and I carry them both ways … gee that made a lot of sense!
> 
> Dior Be Dior
> View attachment 5634084
> 
> Ferragamo
> View attachment 5634083
> 
> Louis Vuitton
> View attachment 5634080
> 
> There are a few () more, I’ll post them in a few minutes!


Not random at all. I’m very glad you posted all these and the other wonderful bags! Love the Noe in leather with the contrast colour hints! 


Purses & Perfumes said:


> Ah, thanks for the info.  The small was the size I was eyeing!  I like the shape of the Seaton too.  It's definitely a classic and timeless style, so I think you made a good choice.  Like @BowieFan1971, I wish I could see these bags in person.  There is no Mulberry store or outlet near me.
> 
> Lovely selection of shoulder bags!
> 
> That blue-green Bottega bag is breathtaking!


I think the smaller one will come up more on resale but perhaps not yet. 


baghabitz34 said:


> A little story time & a reveal.
> 
> A little background is needed so you’ll understand why I was running around the house screaming like a crazy person.
> 
> I’ve been looking for this color (or similar) for years. The closest I came was a Chanel flap 4/5 years ago that I passed on.
> 
> I first saw this on Farfetch last year. Because it was a seasonal color, I thought I would wait for an end of season sale. End of season however, it just disappeared. First miss
> 
> It came to outlets earlier this year. By the time I called however, the last one in the U.S. had sold - that morning. Second miss
> 
> Get an email from The Outnet about new arrivals. Decide to check it out & what do I find? I’ve never ordered anything so fast in my life.
> View attachment 5634516
> 
> Ferragamo Studio, small size. Pics don’t do the color justice. It’s a deep fuschia/raspberry IRL. It’s my dream color. Over the moon I was able to get this. Happy Early Birthday to me!


This is perfection! I love the colour. Happy birthday and congratulations. 


More bags said:


> I love all of these bags, in addition to your Seaton!


Thanks so much!


----------



## baghabitz34

@BowieFan1971 @Cookiefiend @More bags @dcooney4 @Katinahat thanks for the bag love and early birthday wishes.
Love how supportive & understanding this group is. I tried explaining to my son why this was so special, but he’s 13 and just thinks I’m a little crazy when it comes to bags. Which I am. But some are a little more special than others, and this is definitely special.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> @BowieFan1971 @Cookiefiend @More bags @dcooney4 @Katinahat thanks for the bag love and early birthday wishes.
> Love how supportive & understanding this group is. I tried explaining to my son why this was so special, but he’s 13 and just thinks I’m a little crazy when it comes to bags. Which I am. But some are a little more special than others, and this is definitely special.


At just 13, you would think he could remember wanting something he wanted that seemed “crazy” to others. My son was obsessed with Thomas the Tank Engine and trains in general. At soccer games played on a nearby field bordering an active train track, he would stop in his tracks every time a train went past and verbally identify every car and engine type that passed by as the game was played around him. Though it did make the “what does DS want for Christmas/birthday/etc super easy for about 4-5 years. LOL


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

baghabitz34 said:


> A little story time & a reveal.
> 
> A little background is needed so you’ll understand why I was running around the house screaming like a crazy person.
> 
> I’ve been looking for this color (or similar) for years. The closest I came was a Chanel flap 4/5 years ago that I passed on.
> 
> I first saw this on Farfetch last year. Because it was a seasonal color, I thought I would wait for an end of season sale. End of season however, it just disappeared. First miss
> 
> It came to outlets earlier this year. By the time I called however, the last one in the U.S. had sold - that morning. Second miss
> 
> Get an email from The Outnet about new arrivals. Decide to check it out & what do I find? I’ve never ordered anything so fast in my life.
> View attachment 5634516
> 
> Ferragamo Studio, small size. Pics don’t do the color justice. It’s a deep fuschia/raspberry IRL. It’s my dream color. Over the moon I was able to get this. Happy Early Birthday to me!


Gorgeous!  So glad you were able to find it, and wishing you a very happy birthday in advance.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Saw this stunner…


			https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/hermes-1940s-pre-owned-mallette-bag-item-16515194.aspx?fsb=1&size=17&storeid=9164&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_keywordid=119357045&utm_shoppingproductid=16515194-17&pid=google_search&af_channel=Search&c=2069920048&af_c_id=2069920048&af_siteid=&af_keywords=pla-542768437134&af_adset_id=75217628294&af_ad_id=204345266632&af_sub1=119357045&af_sub5=16515194-17&is_retargeting=true&shopping=yes&gbraid=0AAAAADsmKHS81NmLKkOPWLe9qFFEZXEJl&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2Ljjofzs-gIVBydMCh0EcgdZEAQYHiABEgI70_D_BwE


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Saw this stunner…
> 
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/hermes-1940s-pre-owned-mallette-bag-item-16515194.aspx?fsb=1&size=17&storeid=9164&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_keywordid=119357045&utm_shoppingproductid=16515194-17&pid=google_search&af_channel=Search&c=2069920048&af_c_id=2069920048&af_siteid=&af_keywords=pla-542768437134&af_adset_id=75217628294&af_ad_id=204345266632&af_sub1=119357045&af_sub5=16515194-17&is_retargeting=true&shopping=yes&gbraid=0AAAAADsmKHS81NmLKkOPWLe9qFFEZXEJl&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2Ljjofzs-gIVBydMCh0EcgdZEAQYHiABEgI70_D_BwE
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634959


Are you tempted?


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Are you tempted?


No, too big. Plus I have the Sac 404 which is the right size. But I know there are people here on the lookout for one.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> No, too big. Plus I have the Sac 404 which is the right size. But I know there are people here on the lookout for one.


Ahhh - you temptress!!!  

(Lead me knot into temptation - I can find it on my own!)

(Proud owner of a new purse myself - picking it up on the way home )


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> At just 13, you would think he could remember wanting something he wanted that seemed “crazy” to others. My son was obsessed with Thomas the Tank Engine and trains in general. At soccer games played on a nearby field bordering an active train track, he would stop in his tracks every time a train went past and verbally identify every car and engine type that passed by as the game was played around him. Though it did make the “what does DS want for Christmas/birthday/etc super easy for about 4-5 years. LOL


What is it about boys and trains? Mine was too. Still loves the big trains.

I think he looks at it as here she goes talking about bags…again. He doesn’t see what is so special about one bag versus another. Plus, he’s a cranky teenager.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> Ahhh - you temptress!!!
> 
> (Lead me knot into temptation - I can find it on my own!)
> 
> (Proud owner of a new purse myself - picking it up on the way home )


Please share…we love eye candy


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> At just 13, you would think he could remember wanting something he wanted that seemed “crazy” to others. My son was obsessed with Thomas the Tank Engine and trains in general. At soccer games played on a nearby field bordering an active train track, he would stop in his tracks every time a train went past and verbally identify every car and engine type that passed by as the game was played around him. Though it did make the “what does DS want for Christmas/birthday/etc super easy for about 4-5 years. LOL


My DS is 13 too and always amazes me with his reactions to my bags. He has developped an eye for quality, shares my love for the Dior scent and definetely likes the quirky designs I´m drawn to. While I am still debating with myself whether I "need" a bag he´ll tell me: "go ahead, buy it! We all do not need most things we want to own, but we love them!" 
He is heavily into Japanese robot figure building kits atm. (Gundam Gunpla) I must make sure to source some more for Christmas. 
Today I bought him a nice leather wallet from Replay for Christmas. I´m sure he´ll approve of the design and the amazingly nice leather.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Saw this stunner…
> 
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/hermes-1940s-pre-owned-mallette-bag-item-16515194.aspx?fsb=1&size=17&storeid=9164&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_keywordid=119357045&utm_shoppingproductid=16515194-17&pid=google_search&af_channel=Search&c=2069920048&af_c_id=2069920048&af_siteid=&af_keywords=pla-542768437134&af_adset_id=75217628294&af_ad_id=204345266632&af_sub1=119357045&af_sub5=16515194-17&is_retargeting=true&shopping=yes&gbraid=0AAAAADsmKHS81NmLKkOPWLe9qFFEZXEJl&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2Ljjofzs-gIVBydMCh0EcgdZEAQYHiABEgI70_D_BwE
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634959


Adorable with a capital A! And not even because it´s Hermes. I simply love the design and that it looks like superior quality!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I´m waiting for my latest purchase to be shipped. Will it work out this time? I bought the very same bag some time before and had the transaction cancelled by VC because the seller did not ship within the alotted time frame. Afterwards she informed me she was now home and had relisted... well, back then I had already opted for another bag and decided this one was too big for me. Now I know it´s not too big. 
I´m not too stressed whether she sends it in time this time, though. If she messes up, again, I will be the universe telling me it´s not for me, I guess. Just lean bag and wait for the outcome...


----------



## baghabitz34

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Gorgeous!  So glad you were able to find it, and wishing you a very happy birthday in advance.


Thanks for the bag love & early birthday wishes


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> Please share…we love eye candy


Well - I'll share the sad story...
I picked it up from the post office, opened it in the car and was monumentally disappointed.  
It was a vibrato Hermes Garonne - pink and cream - and it was dull and dirty. It was grubby... I washed my hands after handling it. 
So, it's going back.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Well - I'll share the sad story...
> I picked it up from the post office, opened it in the car and was monumentally disappointed.
> It was a vibrato Hermes Garonne - pink and cream - and it was dull and dirty. It was grubby... I washed my hands after handling it.
> So, it's going back.


Sorry to hear your latest acquisition attempt was so disappointing. I hope something better comes your way soon.


----------



## Katinahat

baghabitz34 said:


> @BowieFan1971 @Cookiefiend @More bags @dcooney4 @Katinahat thanks for the bag love and early birthday wishes.
> Love how supportive & understanding this group is. I tried explaining to my son why this was so special, but he’s 13 and just thinks I’m a little crazy when it comes to bags. Which I am. But some are a little more special than others, and this is definitely special.


My family think the same about me. 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Saw this stunner…
> 
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/hermes-1940s-pre-owned-mallette-bag-item-16515194.aspx?fsb=1&size=17&storeid=9164&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_keywordid=119357045&utm_shoppingproductid=16515194-17&pid=google_search&af_channel=Search&c=2069920048&af_c_id=2069920048&af_siteid=&af_keywords=pla-542768437134&af_adset_id=75217628294&af_ad_id=204345266632&af_sub1=119357045&af_sub5=16515194-17&is_retargeting=true&shopping=yes&gbraid=0AAAAADsmKHS81NmLKkOPWLe9qFFEZXEJl&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2Ljjofzs-gIVBydMCh0EcgdZEAQYHiABEgI70_D_BwE
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634959


Stunning! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> My DS is 13 too and always amazes me with his reactions to my bags. He has developped an eye for quality, shares my love for the Dior scent and definetely likes the quirky designs I´m drawn to. While I am still debating with myself whether I "need" a bag he´ll tell me: "go ahead, buy it! We all do not need most things we want to own, but we love them!"
> He is heavily into Japanese robot figure building kits atm. (Gundam Gunpla) I must make sure to source some more for Christmas.
> Today I bought him a nice leather wallet from Replay for Christmas. I´m sure he´ll approve of the design and the amazingly nice leather.


Clearly well brought up! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m waiting for my latest purchase to be shipped. Will it work out this time? I bought the very same bag some time before and had the transaction cancelled by VC because the seller did not ship within the alotted time frame. Afterwards she informed me she was now home and had relisted... well, back then I had already opted for another bag and decided this one was too big for me. Now I know it´s not too big.
> I´m not too stressed whether she sends it in time this time, though. If she messes up, again, I will be the universe telling me it´s not for me, I guess. Just lean bag and wait for the outcome...


Fingers crossed and then we can see it too. 


Cookiefiend said:


> Well - I'll share the sad story...
> I picked it up from the post office, opened it in the car and was monumentally disappointed.
> It was a vibrato Hermes Garonne - pink and cream - and it was dull and dirty. It was grubby... I washed my hands after handling it.
> So, it's going back.


That’s infuriating! What a waste!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Well - I'll share the sad story...
> I picked it up from the post office, opened it in the car and was monumentally disappointed.
> It was a vibrato Hermes Garonne - pink and cream - and it was dull and dirty. It was grubby... I washed my hands after handling it.
> So, it's going back.


Ugh! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Katinahat

Went to the cinema today and wore my Tessie Hobo for shoulder bag week. It also holds loads so room for stashes of drinks and snacks to eat inside. 

Saw “Mrs Harris goes to Paris” and loved it! If I had a Dior bag, which I don’t, it would have been more appropriate to take it with me than the Mulberry.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cookiefiend said:


> Well - I'll share the sad story...
> I picked it up from the post office, opened it in the car and was monumentally disappointed.
> It was a vibrato Hermes Garonne - pink and cream - and it was dull and dirty. It was grubby... I washed my hands after handling it.
> So, it's going back.


That is such a cute style and a perfect foil for such a girly color combo! Sorry it was so dirty…why do people let their bags get like that and then think someone else would want it that way? If they didn’t want it anymore because it’s so nasty….duh.


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> Well - I'll share the sad story...
> I picked it up from the post office, opened it in the car and was monumentally disappointed.
> It was a vibrato Hermes Garonne - pink and cream - and it was dull and dirty. It was grubby... I washed my hands after handling it.
> So, it's going back.


I'm so sorry. How disappointing.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> Well - I'll share the sad story...
> I picked it up from the post office, opened it in the car and was monumentally disappointed.
> It was a vibrato Hermes Garonne - pink and cream - and it was dull and dirty. It was grubby... I washed my hands after handling it.
> So, it's going back.


Ugh, I’m sure you’ll find something better.
Like @BowieFan1971 said, why send someone a dirty bag? That’s so gross. I never understood how/why people mistreat their stuff?


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cookiefiend said:


> Well - I'll share the sad story...
> I picked it up from the post office, opened it in the car and was monumentally disappointed.
> It was a vibrato Hermes Garonne - pink and cream - and it was dull and dirty. It was grubby... I washed my hands after handling it.
> So, it's going back.


I´m sorry it was a disappointment! Great you have the option to return it!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Clearly well brought up!


Thank you! (Though I think he does a lot of his upbringing by himself and clearly does not repeat any opinions he does not truly share.)


Katinahat said:


> Fingers crossed and then we can see it too.


Thank you again! Actually I heard from the seller today. While VC was writing me they had reminded her to ship, she says she already did and VC failed to update the status. Let´s wait and see where the glitch is... if it´s on the way it should turn up for pickup at a local store within a week.


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> I’m the opposite. I can carry a WOC. I cannot carry a clutch. I don’t want to carry something all night. Plus, I can be forgetful. There’s a good chance I will put a clutch down, walk away & remember it much later.


I can't carry a clutch either, exactly due to the reasons you've mentioned.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> A little story time & a reveal.
> 
> A little background is needed so you’ll understand why I was running around the house screaming like a crazy person.
> 
> I’ve been looking for this color (or similar) for years. The closest I came was a Chanel flap 4/5 years ago that I passed on.
> 
> I first saw this on Farfetch last year. Because it was a seasonal color, I thought I would wait for an end of season sale. End of season however, it just disappeared. First miss
> 
> It came to outlets earlier this year. By the time I called however, the last one in the U.S. had sold - that morning. Second miss
> 
> Get an email from The Outnet about new arrivals. Decide to check it out & what do I find? I’ve never ordered anything so fast in my life.
> View attachment 5634516
> 
> Ferragamo Studio, small size. Pics don’t do the color justice. It’s a deep fuschia/raspberry IRL. It’s my dream color. Over the moon I was able to get this. Happy Early Birthday to me!


Yayyyyy! Happy birthday and the bag indeed is gorgeous!!!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

cowgirlsboots said:


> I´m waiting for my latest purchase to be shipped. Will it work out this time? I bought the very same bag some time before and had the transaction cancelled by VC because the seller did not ship within the alotted time frame. Afterwards she informed me she was now home and had relisted... well, back then I had already opted for another bag and decided this one was too big for me. Now I know it´s not too big.
> I´m not too stressed whether she sends it in time this time, though. If she messes up, again, I will be the universe telling me it´s not for me, I guess. Just lean bag and wait for the outcome...


Update: 
The bag was shipped today, Friday the 21rst. Well, dear seller, it´s been you telling stories, because the shipping log works with scans that reveil dates and times... 
At least it´s on the way and should arrive/ be ready to be picked up by the 27th. (I´m cheap and opted for pick-up at a local shop over home delivery. It´s not worth the extra 5€ having to wait for the courier at home. The pick-up service is very convenient and I pass the shop every day on the school run anyway.)


----------



## papertiger

Sorry for being AWOL everyone. I've been so busy with work and have 20 pages to catch up with. I only have had time to read on the train lately, nothing that needs concentration.

However, most of you will have had direct input into the decision to buy this briefcase. It's the Asprey red box leather Hanover briefcase I couldn't stop thinking about. It fits my new mini promotion.

All leather inside and out, all kitted out inside with pen holders, zipped pockets etc. Things that just seem to be missing from many work bags including the H Sac Depeche. I can carry my 13" laptop and/or ipad, no problem but it doesn't look too big or man-size.

Thank you so much for your help in choosing.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> A little story time & a reveal.
> 
> A little background is needed so you’ll understand why I was running around the house screaming like a crazy person.
> 
> I’ve been looking for this color (or similar) for years. The closest I came was a Chanel flap 4/5 years ago that I passed on.
> 
> I first saw this on Farfetch last year. Because it was a seasonal color, I thought I would wait for an end of season sale. End of season however, it just disappeared. First miss
> 
> It came to outlets earlier this year. By the time I called however, the last one in the U.S. had sold - that morning. Second miss
> 
> Get an email from The Outnet about new arrivals. Decide to check it out & what do I find? I’ve never ordered anything so fast in my life.
> View attachment 5634516
> 
> Ferragamo Studio, small size. Pics don’t do the color justice. It’s a deep fuschia/raspberry IRL. It’s my dream color. Over the moon I was able to get this. Happy Early Birthday to me!



A very Happy Birthday! Perfect!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Sorry for being AWOL everyone. I've been so busy with work and have 20 pages to catch up with. I only have had time to read on the train lately, nothing that needs concentration.
> 
> However, most of you will have had direct input into the decision to buy this briefcase. It's the Asprey red box leather Hanover briefcase I couldn't stop thinking about. It fits my new mini promotion.
> 
> All leather inside and out, all kitted out inside with pen holders, zipped pockets etc. Things that just seem to be missing from many work bags including the H Sac Depeche. I can carry my 13" laptop and/or ipad, no problem but it doesn't look too big or man-size.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in choosing. Click to enlarge if needed.
> 
> View attachment 5636741


Beautiful bag and congrats on the promotion!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Beautiful bag and congrats on the promotion!



Thank you 

Probably shouldn't call it a promotion, just another title. It all helps though and I need to look smart (that's my excuse ).


----------



## BowieFan1971

Th





papertiger said:


> Sorry for being AWOL everyone. I've been so busy with work and have 20 pages to catch up with. I only have had time to read on the train lately, nothing that needs concentration.
> 
> However, most of you will have had direct input into the decision to buy this briefcase. It's the Asprey red box leather Hanover briefcase I couldn't stop thinking about. It fits my new mini promotion.
> 
> All leather inside and out, all kitted out inside with pen holders, zipped pockets etc. Things that just seem to be missing from many work bags including the H Sac Depeche. I can carry my 13" laptop and/or ipad, no problem but it doesn't look too big or man-size.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in choosing.
> 
> View attachment 5636757



That color!!!!!!! Combined with the simple shape and small brass details, it is a stunner! You will make your presence known in your new title. Congrats all around!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Th
> 
> That color!!!!!!! Combined with the simple shape and small brass details, it is a stunner! You will make your presence known in your new title. Congrats all around!



Thank you! 

You know the UK budget is presented in a famous red briefcase. Someone asked if I was going to present the new budget (or ex-chancellor made a mess of it - no politics, it was proven). 

I said I had nothing left to put in the budget because it all went on the case


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Sorry for being AWOL everyone. I've been so busy with work and have 20 pages to catch up with. I only have had time to read on the train lately, nothing that needs concentration.
> 
> However, most of you will have had direct input into the decision to buy this briefcase. It's the Asprey red box leather Hanover briefcase I couldn't stop thinking about. It fits my new mini promotion.
> 
> All leather inside and out, all kitted out inside with pen holders, zipped pockets etc. Things that just seem to be missing from many work bags including the H Sac Depeche. I can carry my 13" laptop and/or ipad, no problem but it doesn't look too big or man-size.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in choosing.
> 
> View attachment 5636757


Love the gorgeous smooth leather, and that true shade of red!  Congrats on the lovely purchase, and the new title!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Sorry for being AWOL everyone. I've been so busy with work and have 20 pages to catch up with. I only have had time to read on the train lately, nothing that needs concentration.
> 
> However, most of you will have had direct input into the decision to buy this briefcase. It's the Asprey red box leather Hanover briefcase I couldn't stop thinking about. It fits my new mini promotion.
> 
> All leather inside and out, all kitted out inside with pen holders, zipped pockets etc. Things that just seem to be missing from many work bags including the H Sac Depeche. I can carry my 13" laptop and/or ipad, no problem but it doesn't look too big or man-size.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in choosing.
> 
> View attachment 5636757


Congratulations on buying your Asprey red box briefcase and on your promotion!


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> Sorry for being AWOL everyone. I've been so busy with work and have 20 pages to catch up with. I only have had time to read on the train lately, nothing that needs concentration.
> 
> However, most of you will have had direct input into the decision to buy this briefcase. It's the Asprey red box leather Hanover briefcase I couldn't stop thinking about. It fits my new mini promotion.
> 
> All leather inside and out, all kitted out inside with pen holders, zipped pockets etc. Things that just seem to be missing from many work bags including the H Sac Depeche. I can carry my 13" laptop and/or ipad, no problem but it doesn't look too big or man-size.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in choosing.
> 
> View attachment 5636757


No need to apologize, we all get busy with life.

Congrats on the promotion & the new briefcase!


----------



## baghabitz34

@Sunshine mama and @papertiger thanks for the birthday wishes and the bag love


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Sorry for being AWOL everyone. I've been so busy with work and have 20 pages to catch up with. I only have had time to read on the train lately, nothing that needs concentration.
> 
> However, most of you will have had direct input into the decision to buy this briefcase. It's the Asprey red box leather Hanover briefcase I couldn't stop thinking about. It fits my new mini promotion.
> 
> All leather inside and out, all kitted out inside with pen holders, zipped pockets etc. Things that just seem to be missing from many work bags including the H Sac Depeche. I can carry my 13" laptop and/or ipad, no problem but it doesn't look too big or man-size.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in choosing.
> 
> View attachment 5636757


It's BREATHTAKING!!!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> It's BREATHTAKING!!!



 Thank you, I cannot wait to wear it.

Picking-up my new computer Monday too!


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Sorry for being AWOL everyone. I've been so busy with work and have 20 pages to catch up with. I only have had time to read on the train lately, nothing that needs concentration.
> 
> However, most of you will have had direct input into the decision to buy this briefcase. It's the Asprey red box leather Hanover briefcase I couldn't stop thinking about. It fits my new mini promotion.
> 
> All leather inside and out, all kitted out inside with pen holders, zipped pockets etc. Things that just seem to be missing from many work bags including the H Sac Depeche. I can carry my 13" laptop and/or ipad, no problem but it doesn't look too big or man-size.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in choosing.
> 
> View attachment 5636757


Congrats again on your gorgeous bag and new promotion! what a wonderful way to commemorate this special time !


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Congrats again on your gorgeous bag and new promotion! what a wonderful way to commemorate this special time !



Thank you!  Everybody is too kind.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here are 2 of my black bags for the month of October.
One is a LV top handle bag I used today. I fell in love with it the moment it was released.  I loved the elegant school bag vibe it has.
The 2nd bag is a bag that I don't use a lot. I've always admired the trapezoidal shape without the "wings" on the sides.
The "wings" made the bag look bigger than I preferred,  and I've been wanting to get "rid" of the wings for a pretty long time, but I didn't have the guts to do it.
I thought about selling the bag, but the resale price of this bag was really low, so I decided to hack the bag to a shape I really wanted. And now,  I can't believe how much I love this bag!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Sorry for being AWOL everyone. I've been so busy with work and have 20 pages to catch up with. I only have had time to read on the train lately, nothing that needs concentration.
> 
> However, most of you will have had direct input into the decision to buy this briefcase. It's the Asprey red box leather Hanover briefcase I couldn't stop thinking about. It fits my new mini promotion.
> 
> All leather inside and out, all kitted out inside with pen holders, zipped pockets etc. Things that just seem to be missing from many work bags including the H Sac Depeche. I can carry my 13" laptop and/or ipad, no problem but it doesn't look too big or man-size.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in choosing.
> 
> View attachment 5636757


It's gorgeous! I'm glad you got it. You deserve it.


----------



## whateve

Sunshine mama said:


> Here are 2 of my black bags for the month of October.
> One is a LV top handle bag I used today. I fell in love with it the moment it was released.  I loved the elegant school bag vibe it has.
> The 2nd bag is a bag that I don't use a lot. I've always admired the trapezoidal shape without the "wings" on the sides.
> The "wings" made the bag look bigger than I preferred,  and I've been wanting to get "rid" of the wings for a pretty long time, but I didn't have the guts to do it.
> I thought about selling the bag, but the resale price of this bag was really low, so I decided to hack the bag to a shape I really wanted. And now,  I can't believe how much I love this bag!
> View attachment 5637563
> View attachment 5637569
> View attachment 5637570
> View attachment 5637571
> View attachment 5637575


It looks much better that way and looks like it was always that way. I would have been too afraid.


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> It looks much better that way and looks like it was always that way. I would have been too afraid.


Thank you! I've thought about doing it for many years, but I was afraid, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Sorry for being AWOL everyone. I've been so busy with work and have 20 pages to catch up with. I only have had time to read on the train lately, nothing that needs concentration.
> 
> However, most of you will have had direct input into the decision to buy this briefcase. It's the Asprey red box leather Hanover briefcase I couldn't stop thinking about. It fits my new mini promotion.
> 
> All leather inside and out, all kitted out inside with pen holders, zipped pockets etc. Things that just seem to be missing from many work bags including the H Sac Depeche. I can carry my 13" laptop and/or ipad, no problem but it doesn't look too big or man-size.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in choosing.
> 
> View attachment 5636757


Your new briefcase is beautiful! So understated yet a strong statement, so professional yet sexy: very power suit!
Congratulations on the new title!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Sunshine mama said:


> Here are 2 of my black bags for the month of October.
> One is a LV top handle bag I used today. I fell in love with it the moment it was released.  I loved the elegant school bag vibe it has.
> The 2nd bag is a bag that I don't use a lot. I've always admired the trapezoidal shape without the "wings" on the sides.
> The "wings" made the bag look bigger than I preferred,  and I've been wanting to get "rid" of the wings for a pretty long time, but I didn't have the guts to do it.
> I thought about selling the bag, but the resale price of this bag was really low, so I decided to hack the bag to a shape I really wanted. And now,  I can't believe how much I love this bag!
> View attachment 5637563
> View attachment 5637569
> View attachment 5637570
> View attachment 5637571
> View attachment 5637575


Wow, what a difference! Great transformation of the Ferragamo! You are a true leather artisan!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Your new briefcase is beautiful! So understated yet a strong statement, so professional yet sexy: very power suit!
> Congratulations on the new title!



Thank you! 

I shall use those thoughts as a mantra on my way into meetings


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> @Sunshine mama and @papertiger thanks for the birthday wishes and the bag love


Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## baghabitz34

dcooney4 said:


> Happy belated Birthday!


Thanks, but it’s not belated. My birthday isn’t until early November. I just had to get items when I found them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I'm using this black bag as a shoulder bag today.  I love it sooo much after hacking it.  I should have done it sooner. It's my favorite shopping my bag so far.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> *2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
> 4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
> 11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
> 18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
> 25 Sept - totes
> 2 Oct - satchels
> 9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
> 16 Oct - shoulder bags
> 23 Oct - bucket bags
> 30 Oct - clutches
> 6 Nov - backpacks
> 13 Nov - bags that don’t count
> 20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes
> 27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories
> 4 Dec - bag storage
> 11 Dec - SLGs
> 18 Dec - charms
> 
> Challenges:
> Sept - bags in different locations
> Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags
> Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
> Dec - use the bag.*


Sorry folks, having a few challenges that have kept me distant over the last few days. 

Just popping in with a reminder that bucket bags starts today. Thinking of @JenJBS @Jereni and @BowieFan1971 if I remember rightly. Enjoy sharing.


----------



## Katinahat

@papertiger - gorgeous briefcase! Congratulations on the promotion.

@Sunshine mama - what skills! Perfect bags.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> So I'm using this black bag as a shoulder bag today.  I love it sooo much after hacking it.  I should have done it sooner. It's my favorite shopping my bag so far.
> View attachment 5637892



Looks absolutely wonderful!!!!


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> @papertiger - gorgeous briefcase! Congratulations on the promotion.
> 
> @Sunshine mama - what skills! Perfect bags.



Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks, but it’s not belated. My birthday isn’t until early November. I just had to get items when I found them!



Very clever, and I totally agree with such thinking


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Sorry for being AWOL everyone. I've been so busy with work and have 20 pages to catch up with. I only have had time to read on the train lately, nothing that needs concentration.
> 
> However, most of you will have had direct input into the decision to buy this briefcase. It's the Asprey red box leather Hanover briefcase I couldn't stop thinking about. It fits my new mini promotion.
> 
> All leather inside and out, all kitted out inside with pen holders, zipped pockets etc. Things that just seem to be missing from many work bags including the H Sac Depeche. I can carry my 13" laptop and/or ipad, no problem but it doesn't look too big or man-size.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in choosing.
> 
> View attachment 5636757


Congratulations on your promotion, and this beauty!


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> So I'm using this black bag as a shoulder bag today.  I love it sooo much after hacking it.  I should have done it sooner. It's my favorite shopping my bag so far.
> View attachment 5637892


Looks fantastic and a great photo of it too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> @papertiger - gorgeous briefcase! Congratulations on the promotion.
> 
> @Sunshine mama - what skills! Perfect bags.





papertiger said:


> Looks absolutely wonderful!!!!


Thank you papertiger and Katinahat!


----------



## dcooney4

I only have two bucket bags at the moment, but I do love a bucket bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> Looks fantastic and a great photo of it too.





dcooney4 said:


> I only have two bucket bags at the moment, but I do love a bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5638111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638112


Thank you!
And your bucket bags are really cute!
I love how short they are!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> I only have two bucket bags at the moment, but I do love a bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5638111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638112



Both are so fab!


----------



## papertiger

It appears that I can't think of a single bucket bag in my collection. 

Can this possibly be?

How could this happen? 

Gap in the wardrobe


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your promotion, and this beauty!



Thank you


----------



## BowieFan1971

dcooney4 said:


> I only have two bucket bags at the moment, but I do love a bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5638111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638112


Bucket bags are one of those styles I love the look of but every time I get one I lose interest. I love yours (especially the green one), but from afar.


----------



## whateve

I love bucket bags!
First picture are all vintage Coach.




Balenciaga



Longchamp




Fossil




Another Coach, not vintage


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> I only have two bucket bags at the moment, but I do love a bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5638111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638112


Both are beauties!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I love bucket bags!
> First picture are all vintage Coach.
> View attachment 5638282
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga
> View attachment 5638283
> 
> 
> Longchamp
> 
> View attachment 5638284
> 
> 
> Fossil
> 
> View attachment 5638285
> 
> 
> Another Coach, not vintage
> 
> View attachment 5638286


Lovely bucket bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> And your bucket bags are really cute!
> I love how short they are!


Much easier to find things that way and yet my stuff is still secure.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Both are so fab!


Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> I love bucket bags!
> First picture are all vintage Coach.
> View attachment 5638282
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga
> View attachment 5638283
> 
> 
> Longchamp
> 
> View attachment 5638284
> 
> 
> Fossil
> 
> View attachment 5638285
> 
> 
> Another Coach, not vintage
> 
> View attachment 5638286


You are bucket queen! Lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

2 hacked Fossil bucket bags. I like them short and rotund.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> 2 hacked Fossil bucket bags. I like them short and rotund.
> View attachment 5638775
> View attachment 5638776



Love these! 

Your hacks are amazing! They literally transform


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Love these!
> 
> Your hacks are amazing! They literally transform


Thank you. I enjoy hacking!


----------



## 880

Bucket bags. For at least the last 12 years, I’ve fallen in and out of love with the picotin, in a variety of sizes (mainly PM and TGM). Since Covid SIP, they have been working for me year round. I prefer the old iteration (no lock) bc the strap could be tightened to clinch the bag sides together. The current lock version is a vanity thing that really has no function, and I’m never sure where to store the keys. (I picked winter photos bc I figured that most action shots are summery)

ETA: if the bag is cinched (second to last pic) and the material somewhat stiff, things don’t fall out

Navy cargo/black swift picotin 18; ebene barenia picotin PM; felt swift picotin 18; gold Clemence picotin TGM; all PHW


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Sorry for being AWOL everyone. I've been so busy with work and have 20 pages to catch up with. I only have had time to read on the train lately, nothing that needs concentration.
> 
> However, most of you will have had direct input into the decision to buy this briefcase. It's the Asprey red box leather Hanover briefcase I couldn't stop thinking about. It fits my new mini promotion.
> 
> All leather inside and out, all kitted out inside with pen holders, zipped pockets etc. Things that just seem to be missing from many work bags including the H Sac Depeche. I can carry my 13" laptop and/or ipad, no problem but it doesn't look too big or man-size.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in choosing.
> 
> View attachment 5636757


 
what a lovely bag, and a lovely marvelous color! Congratulations!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Bucket bags. For at least the last 12 years, I’ve fallen in and out of love with the picotin, in a variety of sizes (mainly PM and TGM). Since Covid SIP, they have been working for me year round. I prefer the old iteration (no lock) bc the strap could be tightened to clinch the bag sides together. The current lock version is a vanity thing that really has no function, and I’m never sure where to store the keys. (I picked winter photos bc I figured that most action shots are summery)
> 
> ETA: if the bag is cinched (second to last pic) and the material somewhat stiff, things don’t fall out
> 
> Navy cargo/black swift picotin 18; ebene barenia picotin PM; felt swift picotin 18; gold Clemence picotin TGM; all PHW
> 
> View attachment 5638951
> View attachment 5638954
> View attachment 5638955
> View attachment 5638956
> View attachment 5638960
> View attachment 5638961
> View attachment 5638962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638969
> View attachment 5638967


You look so chic in every photo! Gorgeous Picotins.


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> what a lovely bag, and a lovely marvelous color! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Bucket bags. For at least the last 12 years, I’ve fallen in and out of love with the picotin, in a variety of sizes (mainly PM and TGM). Since Covid SIP, they have been working for me year round. I prefer the old iteration (no lock) bc the strap could be tightened to clinch the bag sides together. The current lock version is a vanity thing that really has no function, and I’m never sure where to store the keys. (I picked winter photos bc I figured that most action shots are summery)
> 
> ETA: if the bag is cinched (second to last pic) and the material somewhat stiff, things don’t fall out
> 
> Navy cargo/black swift picotin 18; ebene barenia picotin PM; felt swift picotin 18; gold Clemence picotin TGM; all PHW
> 
> View attachment 5638951
> View attachment 5638954
> View attachment 5638955
> View attachment 5638956
> View attachment 5638960
> View attachment 5638961
> View attachment 5638962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638969
> View attachment 5638967


Fantastic pairings and wonderful bags!


----------



## lill_canele

papertiger said:


> It appears that I can't think of a single bucket bag in my collection.
> 
> Can this possibly be?
> 
> How could this happen?
> 
> Gap in the wardrobe



Haha, I don't have bucket bags either. I tried once but they don't fit my aesthetic and I am not comfortable with bags that either do not have a zipper or a flap closure.

I do like how @880 carries the larger picotin on her shoulder though. I may be okay with that. 

Btw, congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Haha, I don't have bucket bags either. I tried once but they don't fit my aesthetic and I am not comfortable with bags that either do not have a zipper or a flap closure.
> 
> I do like how @880 carries the larger picotin on her shoulder though. I may be okay with that.
> 
> Btw, congratulations on your promotion!



My mother bought me a beauty when I was at school. I really loved it. I would probably call it more balloon than bucket though, as buckets are stiffer and balloons as soft and round. 

I liked the Gucci 1955 bucket bag too, especially in navy and burgundy, but I couldn't justify another 1955 (I have the original shoulder box bag version in velvet and leather). I am dying to go to the UK Gucci outlet at Bicester (their one and only) to see what they have. I have never been there. I would buy it at a discount. 

I may have a Trussardi   but that would mean digging for it. Since it doesn't gather at the top and is (in my mind) flat-ish, I think of it more as a hobo. Buckets are never flat. Flatter hobos look better on me, particularly on the shoulder.


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> Bucket bags. For at least the last 12 years, I’ve fallen in and out of love with the picotin, in a variety of sizes (mainly PM and TGM). Since Covid SIP, they have been working for me year round. I prefer the old iteration (no lock) bc the strap could be tightened to clinch the bag sides together. The current lock version is a vanity thing that really has no function, and I’m never sure where to store the keys. (I picked winter photos bc I figured that most action shots are summery)
> 
> ETA: if the bag is cinched (second to last pic) and the material somewhat stiff, things don’t fall out
> 
> Navy cargo/black swift picotin 18; ebene barenia picotin PM; felt swift picotin 18; gold Clemence picotin TGM; all PHW
> 
> View attachment 5638951
> View attachment 5638954
> View attachment 5638955
> View attachment 5638956
> View attachment 5638960
> View attachment 5638961
> View attachment 5638962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638969
> View attachment 5638967



You and I are prob the only 2 people I know that love the TGM size. I saw a woman carrying it the Royal Opera House (London) at a dress rehearsal (audience obviously). It looks fab IRL.


----------



## 880

Thank you @More bags , @dcooney4, @lill_canele, @papertiger for commenting and for your kind words 

@papertiger , I believe @cakeymakeybakey also has a TGM, perhaps in raisin, so three of us lol  

ETA: I carry very little: dior accordion card case (with an emergency purell wipe inside); single key on a lanyard; iphone
(I can clip the cardcase to the lanyard and put the iPhone in a cargo pant pocket). Sometimes I carry a bag just to reduce cost per wear lol.


----------



## dcooney4

October challenge wore my black bag today. Normally I would put a piece of towel under it, but my son power washed the deck yesterday. Leaves are falling quickly here.


----------



## poleneceline

I'm still building my collection, so here are the things I am still considering. If anyone has recommendations, let me know! I prefer less logos or more lowkey designs.

1. light blue bag (quilted?)
2. light grey bag (quilted?)
3. top handle crossbody bag (Birkin/Kelly Dupes)
4. Black bags


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

poleneceline said:


> I'm still building my collection, so here are the things I am still considering. If anyone has recommendations, let me know! I prefer less logos or more lowkey designs.
> 
> 1. light blue bag (quilted?)
> 2. light grey bag (quilted?)
> 3. top handle crossbody bag (Birkin/Kelly Dupes)
> 4. Black bags


Are there any particular styles you are looking for? Shoulder, totes, crossbody, etc.


----------



## baghabitz34

I know they’re not everyone’s cup of tea, but I love bucket bags. Easy to use & they make great day bags. Here are mine.
The triplets:


The twins:


The other twins:


The only children:


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> I know they’re not everyone’s cup of tea, but I love bucket bags. Easy to use & they make great day bags. Here are mine.
> The triplets:
> View attachment 5640682
> 
> The twins:
> View attachment 5640683
> 
> The other twins:
> View attachment 5640684
> 
> The only children:
> View attachment 5640697
> View attachment 5640698


Love the Neo Noe…still thinking about the navy Epi with mustard trim I saw in Paris.


----------



## poleneceline

baghabitz34 said:


> Are there any particular styles you are looking for? Shoulder, totes, crossbody, etc.


Open to all of them but maybe not totes or too large of a bag. I would be buried underneath them. xD


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> I know they’re not everyone’s cup of tea, but I love bucket bags. Easy to use & they make great day bags. Here are mine.
> The triplets:
> View attachment 5640682
> 
> The twins:
> View attachment 5640683
> 
> The other twins:
> View attachment 5640684
> 
> The only children:
> View attachment 5640697
> View attachment 5640698


I love that they are such easy grab and go bags!


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone else find things are moving very slowly on the resale sites? I have things going but it is taking much longer than usual.


----------



## baghabitz34

poleneceline said:


> Open to all of them but maybe not totes or too large of a bag. I would be buried underneath them. xD


Balenciaga makes the Everyday tote. It comes in an XS and maybe even an XXS. You can wear it crossbody & it’s not overwhelming.
Aspinal of London makes quilted bags like the Lottie. They come in various sizes. 


I have the large size. I think @Katinahat has the medium. It’s not logo heavy.


----------



## DME

Hi all! Sorry I’ve been missing in action lately, at least as far as posting goes (I’ve been keeping up with all the posts and reacting). Not sure about the rest of you, but fall is just insane for me.

In the spirit of _not_ shopping my own closet, below is a photo of my new bag, a Goyard St. Louis PM tote in gray. I purchased this over Columbus Day weekend when we went to New York City. (Side note: We walked around Meatpacking and I wish we had seen the store @880 posted with the decorative Hermes bags. While not my personal style based on her photos, I appreciate the artist’s work and the effort to make something new and useful out of something that might otherwise have been discarded.) I really wanted this tote for my birthday back in August, but Washington, DC, doesn’t have a boutique and Goyard does not sell online. I have the same bag in a bright blue, which works well with all of my Lilly Pulitzer in the spring/summer. My fall/winter wardrobe is more black/gray/navy, so I thought the gray would be a good choice. It looks darker in this photo than it is in real life, but you get the idea!



In the spirit of shopping my own closet, I reclaimed my very first designer bag (and two matching SLGs) from DD, a Gucci I purchased in early 1986 at Macy’s in Allentown, PA, for $150. I believe it’s from what was called the Sherry Line, but it’s akin to today’s Ophidia. Thanks to all the wonderful posts in this thread and others from which I have learned so much about restoring bags, I carefully cleaned and moisturized the items over several days. The lining has seen better days, so I ordered some navy felt and will attempt to make a no-sew liner. (I do not have the amazing skills our own @cowgirlsboots has!) I may eventually take it to Gucci to have the lining replaced, but thought I would try this first. The dust bag barely covers the bag, so I found a larger one from the same era on eBay and washed it up; I’ll iron that today and the bag will have some new protection from dust. Most SLGs from that era didn’t typically come with dust bags, so I’m going to use some felt for those, too, akin to the way Goyard fashions protectors for their SLGs. Fingers crossed I have the crafting skills to pull off these projects!




And in the spirit of continuing to weed out my closets, cabinets and drawers (not just clothing and accessories, but household items, too), I passed along a number of items to a niece who just moved to the area, took some of the nicer things to my local consignment store and have several bags/boxes ready for the next charity pickup. Plus I took a week off to clean and organize, which made me happy. Is it bad that this was way better than going to work?


----------



## BowieFan1971

DME said:


> Hi all! Sorry I’ve been missing in action lately, at least as far as posting goes (I’ve been keeping up with all the posts and reacting). Not sure about the rest of you, but fall is just insane for me.
> 
> In the spirit of _not_ shopping my own closet, below is a photo of my new bag, a Goyard St. Louis PM tote in gray. I purchased this over Columbus Day weekend when we went to New York City. (Side note: We walked around Meatpacking and I wish we had seen the store @880 posted with the decorative Hermes bags. While not my personal style based on her photos, I appreciate the artist’s work and the effort to make something new and useful out of something that might otherwise have been discarded.) I really wanted this tote for my birthday back in August, but Washington, DC, doesn’t have a boutique and Goyard does not sell online. I have the same bag in a bright blue, which works well with all of my Lilly Pulitzer in the spring/summer. My fall/winter wardrobe is more black/gray/navy, so I thought the gray would be a good choice. It looks darker in this photo than it is in real life, but you get the idea!
> 
> View attachment 5641371
> 
> In the spirit of shopping my own closet, I reclaimed my very first designer bag (and two matching SLGs) from DD, a Gucci I purchased in early 1986 at Macy’s in Allentown, PA, for $150. I believe it’s from what was called the Sherry Line, but it’s akin to today’s Ophidia. Thanks to all the wonderful posts in this thread and others from which I have learned so much about restoring bags, I carefully cleaned and moisturized the items over several days. The lining has seen better days, so I ordered some navy felt and will attempt to make a no-sew liner. (I do not have the amazing skills our own @cowgirlsboots has!) I may eventually take it to Gucci to have the lining replaced, but thought I would try this first. The dust bag barely covers the bag, so I found a larger one from the same era on eBay and washed it up; I’ll iron that today and the bag will have some new protection from dust. Most SLGs from that era didn’t typically come with dust bags, so I’m going to use some felt for those, too, akin to the way Goyard fashions protectors for their SLGs. Fingers crossed I have the crafting skills to pull off these projects!
> 
> View attachment 5641373
> 
> 
> And in the spirit of continuing to weed out my closets, cabinets and drawers (not just clothing and accessories, but household items, too), I passed along a number of items to a niece who just moved to the area, took some of the nicer things to my local consignment store and have several bags/boxes ready for the next charity pickup. Plus I took a week off to clean and organize, which made me happy. Is it bad that this was way better than going to work?


Brush out the inside of the bag lightly to minimize any active flaking and/or use your liner. But know that just because the inside looks a little rough does not mean it is trashed or will automatically flake. That age/line of bags wears like a tank, as you can see. I have had several with worn insides that did not flake or deteriorate. Do not replace the inside unless truly damaged (ripped, torn, etc)…buyers/collectors expect (or at least accept) the look of the inside and consider it as a mark of authenticity. Wear her proudly in good health and appreciate the craftsmanship. They don’t make em like that anymore. You definitely got your money’s worth.


----------



## baghabitz34

DME said:


> Hi all! Sorry I’ve been missing in action lately, at least as far as posting goes (I’ve been keeping up with all the posts and reacting). Not sure about the rest of you, but fall is just insane for me.
> 
> In the spirit of _not_ shopping my own closet, below is a photo of my new bag, a Goyard St. Louis PM tote in gray. I purchased this over Columbus Day weekend when we went to New York City. (Side note: We walked around Meatpacking and I wish we had seen the store @880 posted with the decorative Hermes bags. While not my personal style based on her photos, I appreciate the artist’s work and the effort to make something new and useful out of something that might otherwise have been discarded.) I really wanted this tote for my birthday back in August, but Washington, DC, doesn’t have a boutique and Goyard does not sell online. I have the same bag in a bright blue, which works well with all of my Lilly Pulitzer in the spring/summer. My fall/winter wardrobe is more black/gray/navy, so I thought the gray would be a good choice. It looks darker in this photo than it is in real life, but you get the idea!
> 
> View attachment 5641371
> 
> In the spirit of shopping my own closet, I reclaimed my very first designer bag (and two matching SLGs) from DD, a Gucci I purchased in early 1986 at Macy’s in Allentown, PA, for $150. I believe it’s from what was called the Sherry Line, but it’s akin to today’s Ophidia. Thanks to all the wonderful posts in this thread and others from which I have learned so much about restoring bags, I carefully cleaned and moisturized the items over several days. The lining has seen better days, so I ordered some navy felt and will attempt to make a no-sew liner. (I do not have the amazing skills our own @cowgirlsboots has!) I may eventually take it to Gucci to have the lining replaced, but thought I would try this first. The dust bag barely covers the bag, so I found a larger one from the same era on eBay and washed it up; I’ll iron that today and the bag will have some new protection from dust. Most SLGs from that era didn’t typically come with dust bags, so I’m going to use some felt for those, too, akin to the way Goyard fashions protectors for their SLGs. Fingers crossed I have the crafting skills to pull off these projects!
> 
> View attachment 5641373
> 
> 
> And in the spirit of continuing to weed out my closets, cabinets and drawers (not just clothing and accessories, but household items, too), I passed along a number of items to a niece who just moved to the area, took some of the nicer things to my local consignment store and have several bags/boxes ready for the next charity pickup. Plus I took a week off to clean and organize, which made me happy. Is it bad that this was way better than going to work?


The Gucci items are beautiful! Great job cleaning & restoring them.


----------



## 880

DME said:


> Hi all! Sorry I’ve been missing in action lately, at least as far as posting goes (I’ve been keeping up with all the posts and reacting). Not sure about the rest of you, but fall is just insane for me.
> 
> In the spirit of _not_ shopping my own closet, below is a photo of my new bag, a Goyard St. Louis PM tote in gray. I purchased this over Columbus Day weekend when we went to New York City. (Side note: We walked around Meatpacking and I wish we had seen the store @880 posted with the decorative Hermes bags. While not my personal style based on her photos, I appreciate the artist’s work and the effort to make something new and useful out of something that might otherwise have been discarded.) I really wanted this tote for my birthday back in August, but Washington, DC, doesn’t have a boutique and Goyard does not sell online. I have the same bag in a bright blue, which works well with all of my Lilly Pulitzer in the spring/summer. My fall/winter wardrobe is more black/gray/navy, so I thought the gray would be a good choice. It looks darker in this photo than it is in real life, but you get the idea!
> 
> View attachment 5641371
> 
> In the spirit of shopping my own closet, I reclaimed my very first designer bag (and two matching SLGs) from DD, a Gucci I purchased in early 1986 at Macy’s in Allentown, PA, for $150. I believe it’s from what was called the Sherry Line, but it’s akin to today’s Ophidia. Thanks to all the wonderful posts in this thread and others from which I have learned so much about restoring bags, I carefully cleaned and moisturized the items over several days. The lining has seen better days, so I ordered some navy felt and will attempt to make a no-sew liner. (I do not have the amazing skills our own @cowgirlsboots has!) I may eventually take it to Gucci to have the lining replaced, but thought I would try this first. The dust bag barely covers the bag, so I found a larger one from the same era on eBay and washed it up; I’ll iron that today and the bag will have some new protection from dust. Most SLGs from that era didn’t typically come with dust bags, so I’m going to use some felt for those, too, akin to the way Goyard fashions protectors for their SLGs. Fingers crossed I have the crafting skills to pull off these projects!
> 
> View attachment 5641373
> 
> 
> And in the spirit of continuing to weed out my closets, cabinets and drawers (not just clothing and accessories, but household items, too), I passed along a number of items to a niece who just moved to the area, took some of the nicer things to my local consignment store and have several bags/boxes ready for the next charity pickup. Plus I took a week off to clean and organize, which made me happy. Is it bad that this was way better than going to work?


Your older bags are gorgeous! And we are twins on the St Louis! Hugs


----------



## decorox

I’m probably taking this Oct challenge wrong - but wanted to share a little orange and black for my Disneyland  BOTD! H Herbag is not a typical theme park bag, but it compliments my Ears . TGIF! Just had to…


----------



## BowieFan1971

decorox said:


> I’m probably taking this Oct challenge wrong - but wanted to share a little orange and black for my Disneyland  BOTD! H Herbag is not a typical theme park bag, but it compliments my Ears . TGIF! Just had to…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641702


Love the twilly! Especially with that bag!


----------



## whateve

My Halloween bag.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> My Halloween bag.
> 
> View attachment 5641845


The bag is great, but I’m really loving that charm! So fun!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> Brush out the inside of the bag lightly to minimize any active flaking and/or use your liner. But know that just because the inside looks a little rough does not mean it is trashed or will automatically flake. That age/line of bags wears like a tank, as you can see. I have had several with worn insides that did not flake or deteriorate. Do not replace the inside unless truly damaged (ripped, torn, etc)…buyers/collectors expect (or at least accept) the look of the inside and consider it as a mark of authenticity. Wear her proudly in good health and appreciate the craftsmanship. They don’t make em like that anymore. You definitely got your money’s worth.


Thank you for the advice! The inside isn’t flaking; it’s just thin, loose and worn. I’ve had vintage bags that flaked before and I’m glad this one isn’t doing that since it gets all over everything. The outside, on the other hand, is near pristine, even the lining of the front zip pocket, so it’s curious the inside main compartment lining is so much worse for wear. I’m excited to take this out for a spin again. It’s been a long time…


----------



## DME

880 said:


> Your older bags are gorgeous! And we are twins on the St Louis! Hugs


Thank you, and I love that we’re twining on the St. Louis!


----------



## BowieFan1971

decorox said:


> I’m probably taking this Oct challenge wrong - but wanted to share a little orange and black for my Disneyland  BOTD! H Herbag is not a typical theme park bag, but it compliments my Ears . TGIF! Just had to…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641702


I used my Herbag today too. Not very Halloween-ish though…


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> The bag is great, but I’m really loving that charm! So fun!


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> I know they’re not everyone’s cup of tea, but I love bucket bags. Easy to use & they make great day bags. Here are mine.
> The triplets:
> View attachment 5640682
> 
> The twins:
> View attachment 5640683
> 
> The other twins:
> View attachment 5640684
> 
> The only children:
> View attachment 5640697
> View attachment 5640698



You have a _wonderful_ selection!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> My Halloween bag.
> 
> View attachment 5641845



You will have been the most stylish person dressed for Halloween. 

Having been out tonight and walking _through_ a steam ghosts goblins and ghouls, you outshone them by far.


----------



## papertiger

I bought a Gucci Blondie black leather ghw belt /bum/crossover bag.

Choosing a Blondie has been ridiculous.

All I can say is it looked good on me in the store  I'm afraid I don't take pics or play with things I know I'm going to return so I can't show you but it is online. I'll only get credit, but I can't wait to return it  .but I_ hate_ having things around I just know are all wrong.



			https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/men/bags-for-men/messengers-bags-for-men/gucci-blondie-belt-bag-p-718154UXX0G1000
		


Usually, I absolutely know for certain. My thinking was that I had nothing like it - a need to move out of my comfort zone before my H Evie welds itself to my body. Now I know why I have a comfort zone. I'm just not a sporty girl. Too much gold hardware, you can't miss the logo, and - I just don't think I'm that person.

I've asked for Gucci to get me in the Green Small Blondie in instead https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/w.../gucci-blondie-shoulder-bag-p-699268UXX0G3120 . I've tried it on in white before and it looked good, but I have an Hermes clutch in white already, but then maybe I don't need _another _green bag either. It's a 3 way bag (clutch/day crossover/even chain) and I can wear the chain a necklace too. I know the logo is actually larger than the belt bag but somehow without the Turlock and the zip it seems more 'clean'.

My head is spinning because what I'd really like is either a bright red leather Small (red only comes in a Mini) or a navy leather Med  which doesn't exist although there is a dark blue suede.

The first time I tried one was February

#12
and I keep trying them

#57
I don't know whether I want all of them or none. If I didn't have the credit (pending of course) I think I would even wait until the new seasons colours come in. Goodness knows what the price will be then of course, they go up £100 a minute (OK exaggeration   - but it feels like that) .


----------



## Katinahat

Thanks for all the wonderful bucket bags this week. I’m sorry not to have responded to your posts sharing your beauties and all the other chat. I’ve not been online much this week and the next few weeks may be the same. I’m just popping in to apologise for being MIA.

I’ve hit a rough patch and had to get myself signed off work again yesterday - not sure how long for yet - 10 days at least. Recovery is a difficult roller coaster and right now I just need time to reboot, and some different meds, especially with sleep which has been horrifically lacking. I hope to get back on track and be posting again quite soon.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful bucket bags this week. I’m sorry not to have responded to your posts sharing your beauties and all the other chat. I’ve not been online much this week and the next few weeks may be the same. I’m just popping in to apologise for being MIA.
> 
> I’ve hit a rough patch and had to get myself signed off work again yesterday - not sure how long for yet - 10 days at least. Recovery is a difficult roller coaster and right now I just need time to reboot, and some different meds, especially with sleep which has been horrifically lacking. I hope to get back on track and be posting again quite soon.


Hope you feel back to your normal self soon.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful bucket bags this week. I’m sorry not to have responded to your posts sharing your beauties and all the other chat. I’ve not been online much this week and the next few weeks may be the same. I’m just popping in to apologise for being MIA.
> 
> I’ve hit a rough patch and had to get myself signed off work again yesterday - not sure how long for yet - 10 days at least. Recovery is a difficult roller coaster and right now I just need time to reboot, and some different meds, especially with sleep which has been horrifically lacking. I hope to get back on track and be posting again quite soon.


I'm sorry you are suffering now. I hope you'll get back to happy soon.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful bucket bags this week. I’m sorry not to have responded to your posts sharing your beauties and all the other chat. I’ve not been online much this week and the next few weeks may be the same. I’m just popping in to apologise for being MIA.
> 
> I’ve hit a rough patch and had to get myself signed off work again yesterday - not sure how long for yet - 10 days at least. Recovery is a difficult roller coaster and right now I just need time to reboot, and some different meds, especially with sleep which has been horrifically lacking. I hope to get back on track and be posting again quite soon.


Get well soon! Sending positive energy and a big virtual hug! ❤️


----------



## cowgirlsboots

No bucket bags in my house. I love to see all your beauties, though!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

My latest purchase arrived!
Dior Flight, 40cm



And yes, this is exactly what she was wrapped like....
Except for the packaging I'm very happy with my purchase!

The bag is exactly as described and shown in VC: a little tired and in need of some TLC. Let the fun begin! 

I guess I've been buying quite a lot from VC.... When I went to fetch my parcel from the pick up shop, they didn't need to see my ID. "That's fine. You are the lady who always gets parcels from France. Do you have family there?"

Oops...


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful bucket bags this week. I’m sorry not to have responded to your posts sharing your beauties and all the other chat. I’ve not been online much this week and the next few weeks may be the same. I’m just popping in to apologise for being MIA.
> 
> I’ve hit a rough patch and had to get myself signed off work again yesterday - not sure how long for yet - 10 days at least. Recovery is a difficult roller coaster and right now I just need time to reboot, and some different meds, especially with sleep which has been horrifically lacking. I hope to get back on track and be posting again quite soon.


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> I bought a Gucci Blondie black leather ghw belt /bum/crossover bag.
> 
> Choosing a Blondie has been ridiculous.
> 
> All I can say is it looked good on me in the store  I'm afraid I don't take pics or play with things I know I'm going to return so I can't show you but it is online. I'll only get credit, but I can't wait to return it  .but I_ hate_ having things around I just know are all wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/men/bags-for-men/messengers-bags-for-men/gucci-blondie-belt-bag-p-718154UXX0G1000
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, I absolutely know for certain. My thinking was that I had nothing like it - a need to move out of my comfort zone before my H Evie welds itself to my body. Now I know why I have a comfort zone. I'm just not a sporty girl. Too much gold hardware, you can't miss the logo, and - I just don't think I'm that person.
> 
> I've asked for Gucci to get me in the Green Small Blondie in instead https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/w.../gucci-blondie-shoulder-bag-p-699268UXX0G3120 . I've tried it on in white before and it looked good, but I have an Hermes clutch in white already, but then maybe I don't need _another _green bag either. It's a 3 way bag (clutch/day crossover/even chain) and I can wear the chain a necklace too. I know the logo is actually larger than the belt bag but somehow without the Turlock and the zip it seems more 'clean'.
> 
> My head is spinning because what I'd really like is either a bright red leather Small (red only comes in a Mini) or a navy leather Med  which doesn't exist although there is a dark blue suede.
> 
> The first time I tried one was February
> 
> #12
> and I keep trying them
> 
> #57
> I don't know whether I want all of them or none. If I didn't have the credit (pending of course) I think I would even wait until the new seasons colours come in. Goodness knows what the price will be then of course, they go up £100 a minute (OK exaggeration   - but it feels like that) .


Hopefully you find something soon that both speaks to you & is functional.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful bucket bags this week. I’m sorry not to have responded to your posts sharing your beauties and all the other chat. I’ve not been online much this week and the next few weeks may be the same. I’m just popping in to apologise for being MIA.
> 
> I’ve hit a rough patch and had to get myself signed off work again yesterday - not sure how long for yet - 10 days at least. Recovery is a difficult roller coaster and right now I just need time to reboot, and some different meds, especially with sleep which has been horrifically lacking. I hope to get back on track and be posting again quite soon.


Sending virtual hugs & best wishes to get through this tough time


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Added this Joanne orange bag to my collection.  The color of the parfum kind of goes with the color of the bag!  
I haven't caught up with the posts at all as it has been a very busy few weeks and seems like that will continue over the next month or so.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful bucket bags this week. I’m sorry not to have responded to your posts sharing your beauties and all the other chat. I’ve not been online much this week and the next few weeks may be the same. I’m just popping in to apologise for being MIA.
> 
> I’ve hit a rough patch and had to get myself signed off work again yesterday - not sure how long for yet - 10 days at least. Recovery is a difficult roller coaster and right now I just need time to reboot, and some different meds, especially with sleep which has been horrifically lacking. I hope to get back on track and be posting again quite soon.


I am so sorry to hear this, and hope that things will improve soon.  Sending you a big hug.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5643086
> 
> Added this Joanne orange bag to my collection.  The color of the parfum kind of goes with the color of the bag!
> I haven't caught up with the posts at all as it has been a very busy few weeks and seems like that will continue over the next month or so.


Love the color and the shape! From what I have seen here, I definitely need to stop at Ferragamo when I am in Florence!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love the color and the shape! From what I have seen here, I definitely need to stop at Ferragamo when I am in Florence!


Thank you!  Ooh, Florence will be fun, and yes, you should definitely stop by there during your visit.


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful bucket bags this week. I’m sorry not to have responded to your posts sharing your beauties and all the other chat. I’ve not been online much this week and the next few weeks may be the same. I’m just popping in to apologise for being MIA.
> 
> I’ve hit a rough patch and had to get myself signed off work again yesterday - not sure how long for yet - 10 days at least. Recovery is a difficult roller coaster and right now I just need time to reboot, and some different meds, especially with sleep which has been horrifically lacking. I hope to get back on track and be posting again quite soon.


So sorry. Hope you get feeling better soon.  




Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5643086
> 
> Added this Joanne orange bag to my collection.  The color of the parfum kind of goes with the color of the bag!
> I haven't caught up with the posts at all as it has been a very busy few weeks and seems like that will continue over the next month or so.


Congratulations on your beautiful new Ferragamo bag!


----------



## baghabitz34

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5643086
> 
> Added this Joanne orange bag to my collection.  The color of the parfum kind of goes with the color of the bag!
> I haven't caught up with the posts at all as it has been a very busy few weeks and seems like that will continue over the next month or so.


Love the shape & color of the Ferragamo bag


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> don't know whether I want all of them or none


If this is the case, i vote wait some more. It sounds like you want one with your head rather than your heart

the more slouchy ones, IMO look a bit boho
the more structured ones (that i believe you said look all logo but cleaner, no flap) do look like the logo is more design oriented, but the logo is the feature than stands out the most.


Katinahat said:


> just need time to reboot, and some different meds, especially with sleep which has been horrifically lacking


Hey, hope you get some rest and feel better soon


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new Ferragamo bag!





baghabitz34 said:


> Love the shape & color of the Ferragamo bag


Thank you for the kind words, @JenJBS  and @baghabitz34 ! 
I fell in love with the color -- it's the perfect shade of orange for me.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I realized I completely missed bucket bag week!  Sigh, I have been so tired all week long.  Have to look into how to increase energy!  Anyway, I love the ease and functionality of bucket bags, but for some reason, have never felt compelled to own one.  Not sure why, because my style these days is primarily casual.  I need to go back and catch up on all the lovely bags posted recently!


----------



## whateve

I have two clutches. They are larger than most clutches, which is why they work for me. I like that they have handles.

The first is a vintage Coach stroll tote. I don't use it much but I love it as a collectible. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The second one is also Coach, from 2014. I think it was inspired by the vintage one.


----------



## baghabitz34

The black bags I used this month:


----------



## BowieFan1971

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Sunshine mama

whateve said:


> I have two clutches. They are larger than most clutches, which is why they work for me. I like that they have handles.
> 
> The first is a vintage Coach stroll tote. I don't use it much but I love it as a collectible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643233
> 
> 
> The second one is also Coach, from 2014. I think it was inspired by the vintage one.
> View attachment 5643234


The first one is amazing!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643801


I love the color of the bag.  A muted creamy orange!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Sunshine mama

Orange for October. Carried these 2.
Happy Halloween.


----------



## lill_canele

October stats (I know I'm not carrying any bags today lol):

8/12 bags used!

I don't really have a most used bag in this month, pretty evenly distributed.   

No SLGS in or out.
No bags in or out. (was very tempted by YSL and Moynat, but I hit my bag quota this year, and I'm sticking to my rules.)

1 RTW skirt! I'm not much of a skirt person, so I found one I really liked and it'll be a hopefully forever staple!

I'm debating on having a mini shopping spree in Hermes or Cartier at the end of the year. I can only go with one lol. Nothing I really need of course, just things on my wishlist that have grown higher on my priority list. But of course, with Hermes, it's always what is available at that point in time.


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5643086
> 
> Added this Joanne orange bag to my collection.  The color of the parfum kind of goes with the color of the bag!
> I haven't caught up with the posts at all as it has been a very busy few weeks and seems like that will continue over the next month or so.



Stunning bag!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> The black bags I used this month:
> View attachment 5643617
> View attachment 5643618
> View attachment 5643619
> View attachment 5643620



That first Coach is a fantasy work of art


----------



## papertiger

Oct 

In 2
Asprey red briefcase 
Gucci Blondie belt bag
Out 0

Gucci Blondie belt bag is probably going back for reasons laid out earlier. 

SLGs 
In 0
Our 0

Other 
Scarf 1 Les Lévriers by Xavier de Poret same cw like this (but it wasn't this actual one) https://www.jolicloset.com/en-gb/de...ound-silk-designed-by-xavier-de-poret--183917. I bought from a friend.


----------



## 880

here is a quick kelly longue wallet as a clutch pic at a cafe at home (spinach frittata and cortado)

and pics of the picotin cargo away (Nobu Ryokan in Malibu with ribeye and lobster tacos and tuna on crispy rice)


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Stunning bag!


Thank you for the lovely compliment.


880 said:


> here is a quick kelly longue wallet as a clutch pic at a cafe at home (spinach frittata and cortado)
> 
> and pics of the picotin cargo away (Nobu Ryokan in Malibu with ribeye and lobster tacos and tuna on crispy rice)
> View attachment 5643836
> View attachment 5643837
> View attachment 5643838


Gorgeous pictures!  Love your beautiful Kelly clutch and picotin! 


BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643801


Love the orange Prada bag!  Happy Halloween!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

October stats:

One bag in, no bags out.
No slgs in or out.

Bags used:  Did not keep track but it's definitely better than previous months, so I am finally happy my bags are getting used a bit more.


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643801


Great shade of orange! Your jack-o-lantern is adorable! 




Sunshine mama said:


> Orange for October. Carried these 2.
> Happy Halloween.
> View attachment 5643805


So cute!


----------



## whateve

October stats:

0 bags in
0 bags out
0 SLGs in
2 SLGs out 


YTD stats
2 bags in
4 bags out
6 SLGs in
14 SLGs out

I haven't bought anything purse or SLG related since July.

Sales haven't been very good this month compared to last month. I was hoping they would pick up with holiday shoppers. I sold some toys.

I carried 10 bags this month.

It's working out great to read 10% of a book a day, so I guess I read 3 books this month.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643801


Love the Prada & the pumpkin.


----------



## baghabitz34

lill_canele said:


> October stats (I know I'm not carrying any bags today lol):
> 
> 8/12 bags used!
> 
> I don't really have a most used bag in this month, pretty evenly distributed.
> 
> No SLGS in or out.
> No bags in or out. (was very tempted by YSL and Moynat, but I hit my bag quota this year, and I'm sticking to my rules.)
> 
> 1 RTW skirt! I'm not much of a skirt person, so I found one I really liked and it'll be a hopefully forever staple!
> 
> I'm debating on having a mini shopping spree in Hermes or Cartier at the end of the year. I can only go with one lol. Nothing I really need of course, just things on my wishlist that have grown higher on my priority list. But of course, with Hermes, it's always what is available at that point in time.


Great stats.
I had to carry a bag today. The boy likes to empty his treat bucket so he can make room for more stuff!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> I know they’re not everyone’s cup of tea, but I love bucket bags. Easy to use & they make great day bags. Here are mine.
> The triplets:
> View attachment 5640682
> 
> The twins:
> View attachment 5640683
> 
> The other twins:
> View attachment 5640684
> 
> The only children:
> View attachment 5640697
> View attachment 5640698


Great bucket bags. I love the Coach triplets and the yellow/pollen? one.


----------



## More bags

DME said:


> Hi all! Sorry I’ve been missing in action lately, at least as far as posting goes (I’ve been keeping up with all the posts and reacting). Not sure about the rest of you, but fall is just insane for me.
> 
> In the spirit of _not_ shopping my own closet, below is a photo of my new bag, a Goyard St. Louis PM tote in gray. I purchased this over Columbus Day weekend when we went to New York City. (Side note: We walked around Meatpacking and I wish we had seen the store @880 posted with the decorative Hermes bags. While not my personal style based on her photos, I appreciate the artist’s work and the effort to make something new and useful out of something that might otherwise have been discarded.) I really wanted this tote for my birthday back in August, but Washington, DC, doesn’t have a boutique and Goyard does not sell online. I have the same bag in a bright blue, which works well with all of my Lilly Pulitzer in the spring/summer. My fall/winter wardrobe is more black/gray/navy, so I thought the gray would be a good choice. It looks darker in this photo than it is in real life, but you get the idea!
> 
> View attachment 5641371
> 
> In the spirit of shopping my own closet, I reclaimed my very first designer bag (and two matching SLGs) from DD, a Gucci I purchased in early 1986 at Macy’s in Allentown, PA, for $150. I believe it’s from what was called the Sherry Line, but it’s akin to today’s Ophidia. Thanks to all the wonderful posts in this thread and others from which I have learned so much about restoring bags, I carefully cleaned and moisturized the items over several days. The lining has seen better days, so I ordered some navy felt and will attempt to make a no-sew liner. (I do not have the amazing skills our own @cowgirlsboots has!) I may eventually take it to Gucci to have the lining replaced, but thought I would try this first. The dust bag barely covers the bag, so I found a larger one from the same era on eBay and washed it up; I’ll iron that today and the bag will have some new protection from dust. Most SLGs from that era didn’t typically come with dust bags, so I’m going to use some felt for those, too, akin to the way Goyard fashions protectors for their SLGs. Fingers crossed I have the crafting skills to pull off these projects!
> 
> View attachment 5641373
> 
> 
> And in the spirit of continuing to weed out my closets, cabinets and drawers (not just clothing and accessories, but household items, too), I passed along a number of items to a niece who just moved to the area, took some of the nicer things to my local consignment store and have several bags/boxes ready for the next charity pickup. Plus I took a week off to clean and organize, which made me happy. Is it bad that this was way better than going to work?


Congratulations on your new bag and reclaiming your Gucci goodies. They are all beautiful!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Balenciaga makes the Everyday tote. It comes in an XS and maybe even an XXS. You can wear it crossbody & it’s not overwhelming.
> Aspinal of London makes quilted bags like the Lottie. They come in various sizes.
> View attachment 5641374
> 
> I have the large size. I think @Katinahat has the medium. It’s not logo heavy.


 Very classy, elegant bag!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> My Halloween bag.
> 
> View attachment 5641845


Wonderful colour, I especially like the bag charm!


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I used my Herbag today too. Not very Halloween-ish though…
> 
> View attachment 5641948


@BowieFan1971 and @decorox both of you have lovely Herbags!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I bought a Gucci Blondie black leather ghw belt /bum/crossover bag.
> 
> Choosing a Blondie has been ridiculous.
> 
> All I can say is it looked good on me in the store  I'm afraid I don't take pics or play with things I know I'm going to return so I can't show you but it is online. I'll only get credit, but I can't wait to return it  .but I_ hate_ having things around I just know are all wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/men/bags-for-men/messengers-bags-for-men/gucci-blondie-belt-bag-p-718154UXX0G1000
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, I absolutely know for certain. My thinking was that I had nothing like it - a need to move out of my comfort zone before my H Evie welds itself to my body. Now I know why I have a comfort zone. I'm just not a sporty girl. Too much gold hardware, you can't miss the logo, and - I just don't think I'm that person.
> 
> I've asked for Gucci to get me in the Green Small Blondie in instead https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/pr/w.../gucci-blondie-shoulder-bag-p-699268UXX0G3120 . I've tried it on in white before and it looked good, but I have an Hermes clutch in white already, but then maybe I don't need _another _green bag either. It's a 3 way bag (clutch/day crossover/even chain) and I can wear the chain a necklace too. I know the logo is actually larger than the belt bag but somehow without the Turlock and the zip it seems more 'clean'.
> 
> My head is spinning because what I'd really like is either a bright red leather Small (red only comes in a Mini) or a navy leather Med  which doesn't exist although there is a dark blue suede.
> 
> The first time I tried one was February
> 
> #12
> and I keep trying them
> 
> #57
> I don't know whether I want all of them or none. If I didn't have the credit (pending of course) I think I would even wait until the new seasons colours come in. Goodness knows what the price will be then of course, they go up £100 a minute (OK exaggeration   - but it feels like that) .


Sorry to hear the bumbag didn’t work out as expected.


----------



## More bags

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful bucket bags this week. I’m sorry not to have responded to your posts sharing your beauties and all the other chat. I’ve not been online much this week and the next few weeks may be the same. I’m just popping in to apologise for being MIA.
> 
> I’ve hit a rough patch and had to get myself signed off work again yesterday - not sure how long for yet - 10 days at least. Recovery is a difficult roller coaster and right now I just need time to reboot, and some different meds, especially with sleep which has been horrifically lacking. I hope to get back on track and be posting again quite soon.


Sending good wishes for rest, recovery and improved health and well being.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5643086
> 
> Added this Joanne orange bag to my collection.  The color of the parfum kind of goes with the color of the bag!
> I haven't caught up with the posts at all as it has been a very busy few weeks and seems like that will continue over the next month or so.


Gorgeous Ferragamo and perfume photo.


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I have two clutches. They are larger than most clutches, which is why they work for me. I like that they have handles.
> 
> The first is a vintage Coach stroll tote. I don't use it much but I love it as a collectible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643233
> 
> 
> The second one is also Coach, from 2014. I think it was inspired by the vintage one.
> View attachment 5643234


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> The black bags I used this month:
> View attachment 5643617
> View attachment 5643618
> View attachment 5643619
> View attachment 5643620


Fabulous black bags, your tea roses Rogue is amazing.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643801


I love your Prada. Great photo composition with the jack o lantern!


----------



## More bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Orange for October. Carried these 2.
> Happy Halloween.
> View attachment 5643805


Both are great, the mini is so cute!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> here is a quick kelly longue wallet as a clutch pic at a cafe at home (spinach frittata and cortado)
> 
> and pics of the picotin cargo away (Nobu Ryokan in Malibu with ribeye and lobster tacos and tuna on crispy rice)
> View attachment 5643836
> View attachment 5643837
> View attachment 5643838


Bag pics, food pics, and travel pics, sigh, tell me more.


----------



## More bags

*October Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*

Bag Rotation: carried 17
Exited 119 items, books, clothing, shoes, household items
Read 1 book, American Dirt by Jeanine Cummins
My most frequently carried bag(s) in October: tie between Chanel Red Reissue and Chanel Black Reissue
*October 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD 2022 Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## dcooney4

Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful bucket bags this week. I’m sorry not to have responded to your posts sharing your beauties and all the other chat. I’ve not been online much this week and the next few weeks may be the same. I’m just popping in to apologise for being MIA.
> 
> I’ve hit a rough patch and had to get myself signed off work again yesterday - not sure how long for yet - 10 days at least. Recovery is a difficult roller coaster and right now I just need time to reboot, and some different meds, especially with sleep which has been horrifically lacking. I hope to get back on track and be posting again quite soon.


Hope things feel better soon! Hugs!


----------



## baghabitz34

More bags said:


> Great bucket bags. I love the Coach triplets and the yellow/pollen? one.


Thanks. Yes, the color is pollen.


----------



## dcooney4

October Stats
Bags in 2 -Zadig and Voltaire, Mz Wallace 
Bags out 4
Slgs in 1
Slgs out 0
Sport/ Travel bag in 1
Sport / Travel bag out 0


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> That first Coach is a fantasy work of art


Thanks, the exotic tea rose Rogue is one of my favs


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

More bags said:


> Very classy, elegant bag!


Thanks. I wanted a fancy flap bag. Was planning on getting the Chanel jumbo, but this bag has satisfied that desire & at a much lower price point.


----------



## baghabitz34

Starting November with this bag:


My Ferragamo tote in the color Nebbiolo which means red-purple. Plus Nebbiolo is a variety of grape used to make wine.
The leather on this bag is fantastic. The straps have softened up, making it very comfortable to carry. Wish they still made these in different colors.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Starting November with this bag:
> View attachment 5644072
> 
> My Ferragamo tote in the color Nebbiolo which means red-purple. Plus Nebbiolo is a variety of grape used to make wine.
> The leather on this bag is fantastic. The straps have softened up, making it very comfortable to carry. Wish they still made these in different colors.


I love that color.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

October stats

1 bag in:
Dior Flight 40cm from 2005



She´s been quite a challenge in need of a lot of tlc... but here she is: as good as she will get. All rubbed corners fixed, force fed until the leather started to shine again and decked out with a silly cartoony me-maid charm (which I´m currently adding to). 






0 bag out
0 slg in or out


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Clutches...

let´s start with these: 50/60 bliss bought as a job lot. (Clutch story of another ladies - or isit lady´s?- life.)
I have quite a few vintage clutches, because I just love them- they complete a vintage outfit perfectly, look so very put together and when I buy them, they don´t count, because most of the time they are dead cheap...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Fleemarket and ebay finds...


----------



## cowgirlsboots

This one is extremely nice to wear and very roomy! 





Some more... and one designer version: MqQueen DeManta


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5645094
> View attachment 5645095
> View attachment 5645096
> 
> View attachment 5645097
> View attachment 5645098
> View attachment 5645099
> 
> This one is extremely nice to wear and very roomy!
> View attachment 5645100
> View attachment 5645101
> View attachment 5645102
> 
> 
> Some more... and one designer version: MqQueen DeManta


Wow , what amazing collection of clutches.


----------



## BowieFan1971

cowgirlsboots said:


> October stats
> 
> 1 bag in:
> Dior Flight 40cm from 2005
> 
> View attachment 5645060
> 
> She´s been quite a challenge in need of a lot of tlc... but here she is: as good as she will get. All rubbed corners fixed, force fed until the leather started to shine again and decked out with a silly cartoony me-maid charm (which I´m currently adding to).
> 
> View attachment 5645061
> View attachment 5645062
> View attachment 5645063
> 
> 
> 0 bag out
> 0 slg in or out


She looks great!!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> Starting November with this bag:
> View attachment 5644072
> 
> My Ferragamo tote in the color Nebbiolo which means red-purple. Plus Nebbiolo is a variety of grape used to make wine.
> The leather on this bag is fantastic. The straps have softened up, making it very comfortable to carry. Wish they still made these in different colors.


What a gorgeous color! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> October stats
> 
> 1 bag in:
> Dior Flight 40cm from 2005
> 
> View attachment 5645060
> 
> She´s been quite a challenge in need of a lot of tlc... but here she is: as good as she will get. All rubbed corners fixed, force fed until the leather started to shine again and decked out with a silly cartoony me-maid charm (which I´m currently adding to).
> 
> View attachment 5645061
> View attachment 5645062
> View attachment 5645063
> 
> 
> 0 bag out
> 0 slg in or out


She looks great - congratulations!
Also - FANtastic collection of clutches!


----------



## Cookiefiend

October stats:
Bags in or out - zero. No movement on Posh either, I'm feeling meh about selling anything right now.
One scarf in - a plisse.

Finished 4 books in October (A Very Secret Society of Irregular Witches (cute), What Moves the Dead (zomg boring), Murder Alfresco  (murder mystery set in Napa Valley), and finally (FINALLY) finished Tell the Bees I am Gone (mad I read it, way too effing long), and started Remarkably Bright Creatures (loving so far), and Fairy Tales (entertaining and not too scary).

Cleared out the library. Something I never thought I would do. I think I donated half of the books in there (it was 16 giant bags and several boxes), and I feel much better about it. So much better. I didn't think that I was feeling overwhelmed by the number of books in there - I Love Books - but now it feels lighter somehow in there. I only kept favorites, and a few that I had piled up 'to read'. Now every book in there is something I love or WILL read.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> October stats
> 
> 1 bag in:
> Dior Flight 40cm from 2005
> 
> View attachment 5645060
> 
> She´s been quite a challenge in need of a lot of tlc... but here she is: as good as she will get. All rubbed corners fixed, force fed until the leather started to shine again and decked out with a silly cartoony me-maid charm (which I´m currently adding to).
> 
> View attachment 5645061
> View attachment 5645062
> View attachment 5645063
> 
> 
> 0 bag out
> 0 slg in or out


Congratulations on your Dior Flight bag. You did a great job of TLC, she looks great. I love your clutch collection, too!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> October stats:
> Bags in or out - zero. No movement on Posh either, I'm feeling meh about selling anything right now.
> One scarf in - a plisse.
> 
> Finished 4 books in October (A Very Secret Society of Irregular Witches (cute), What Moves the Dead (zomg boring), Murder Alfresco  (murder mystery set in Napa Valley), and finally (FINALLY) finished Tell the Bees I am Gone (mad I read it, way too effing long), and started Remarkably Bright Creatures (loving so far), and Fairy Tales (entertaining and not too scary).
> 
> Cleared out the library. Something I never thought I would do. I think I donated half of the books in there (it was 16 giant bags and several boxes), and I feel much better about it. So much better. I didn't think that I was feeling overwhelmed by the number of books in there - I Love Books - but now it feels lighter somehow in there. I only kept favorites, and a few that I had piled up 'to read'. Now every book in there is something I love or WILL read.


Hi Cookie. Way to go on your October reading and clearing out half your library - absolutely amazing!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Starting November with this bag:
> View attachment 5644072
> 
> My Ferragamo tote in the color Nebbiolo which means red-purple. Plus Nebbiolo is a variety of grape used to make wine.
> The leather on this bag is fantastic. The straps have softened up, making it very comfortable to carry. Wish they still made these in different colors.


I love the colour of your Ferragamo tote!


----------



## Cookiefiend

I don't have any clutches or backpacks... and I forgot about bucket bags... though I probably bunched them in with the shoulder bags or totes.  

I'm thinking of doing a "Bring Down the Cost Per Wear" challenge for November. Anything that is still over $50 will get worn almost exclusively - so that means the Hermes Dalvy, Drag and Kelly, and the pink Dior Be Dior (which might be difficult because it's not a color that I'd ordinarily wear in the winter) - will be my November bags. 
I've only carried the Kelly twice this year...  

(of course we're 4 days into November and I've not carried any of the mentioned bags yet  I will - I promise!)


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Thank you all so much for the nice comments on my latest flight bag and the tlc she had. 
She was fairly rough...






One ofthe corner seams even had to be resewn as the thread had gone. 
I did my best. Not perfect, but definetely ok now. 





The white line at the side is no defect... only dust from the dirty window sill.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Starting November with this bag:
> View attachment 5644072
> 
> My Ferragamo tote in the color Nebbiolo which means red-purple. Plus Nebbiolo is a variety of grape used to make wine.
> The leather on this bag is fantastic. The straps have softened up, making it very comfortable to carry. Wish they still made these in different colors.



Red-purple is the perfect description for this colour, such a stunning bag altogether


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> View attachment 5645094
> View attachment 5645095
> View attachment 5645096
> 
> View attachment 5645097
> View attachment 5645098
> View attachment 5645099
> 
> This one is extremely nice to wear and very roomy!
> View attachment 5645100
> View attachment 5645101
> View attachment 5645102
> 
> 
> Some more... and one designer version: MqQueen DeManta



Loving all your clutches!


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> October stats:
> Bags in or out - zero. No movement on Posh either, I'm feeling meh about selling anything right now.
> One scarf in - a plisse.
> 
> Finished 4 books in October (A Very Secret Society of Irregular Witches (cute), What Moves the Dead (zomg boring), Murder Alfresco  (murder mystery set in Napa Valley), and finally (FINALLY) finished Tell the Bees I am Gone (mad I read it, way too effing long), and started Remarkably Bright Creatures (loving so far), and Fairy Tales (entertaining and not too scary).
> 
> Cleared out the library. Something I never thought I would do. I think I donated half of the books in there (it was 16 giant bags and several boxes), and I feel much better about it. So much better. I didn't think that I was feeling overwhelmed by the number of books in there - I Love Books - but now it feels lighter somehow in there. I only kept favorites, and a few that I had piled up 'to read'. Now every book in there is something I love or WILL read.



Well done for your library work (I have the task ahead).

Funny, I first read you read _A Very Secret Society of Irregular Watches_, and was heading over to Waterstones to check it out


----------



## papertiger

Unfortunately, I can't show any pics because I received my new computer on Mon and half my work either didn't/couldn't upload to the cloud or download from the cloud. All pictures gone. I have to go through tPF to download them all again. I sometimes really hate tech, even tech guys (M&F) using the word 'just' all the time, as in "you _just_ have to go here, drop-down, scroll-up, think backward, press > and then,_ just_ click here here and here


----------



## papertiger

I returned my Blondie belt bag and bought the Small Blodnie in green. I don't like it either so it's also going back, even if it's just for credit.

The minute I got it home I knew  no point in even playing with it. I should've bought the other bag shown to me, but it was another £1K and it wasn't the bag I went in for (I'm no good at spontaneous).

I called this morning and _that _bag's gone now - to the lady who thought it looked so nice on me  . We had quite similar taste tbh so I should have known. I clocked she was looking at all the same styles, was wearing Buccellatti jewellery. Her SA was hovering around me telling me to buy the other bag...(not that I took any notice - I knew what he was doing).

It's annoying for so many reasons, especially because I'm probably losing lots of brownie points at Gucci, I've put them to a lot of trouble already. What a flake!


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> I returned my Blondie belt bag and bought the Small Blodnie in green. I don't like it either so it's also going back, even if it's just for credit.
> 
> The minute I got it home I knew  no point in even playing with it. I should've bought the other bag shown to me, but it was another £1K and it wasn't the bag I went in for (I'm no good at spontaneous).
> 
> I called this morning and _that _bag's gone now - to the lady who thought it looked so nice on me  . We had quite similar taste tbh so I should have known. I clocked she was looking at all the same styles, was wearing Buccellatti jewellery. Her SA was hovering around me telling me to buy the other bag...(not that I took any notice - I knew what he was doing).
> 
> It's annoying for so many reasons, especially because I'm probably losing lots of brownie points at Gucci, I've put them to a lot of trouble already. What a flake!


Not a flake, just not willing to settle for less than the right bag. At those prices, you shouldn’t and they shouldn’t expect you to.


----------



## maryg1

papertiger said:


> Oct
> 
> In 2
> Asprey red briefcase
> Gucci Blondie belt bag
> Out 0
> 
> Gucci Blondie belt bag is probably going back for reasons laid out earlier.
> 
> SLGs
> In 0
> Our 0
> 
> Other
> Scarf 1 Les Lévriers by Xavier de Poret same cw like this (but it wasn't this actual one) https://www.jolicloset.com/en-gb/de...ound-silk-designed-by-xavier-de-poret--183917. I bought from a friend.


I happened to buy a Les Levriers scarf 2 days ago, waiting for it to arrive. I probably spent too much but Poret caught the exact expressions of greyhounds here, and having whippets myself it was one of my HG scarves.
Are you loving yours? Does it tie well?


----------



## Sunshine mama

dcooney4 said:


> October Stats
> Bags in 2 -Zadig and Voltaire, Mz Wallace
> *Bags out 4*


Wow! That's great!


----------



## papertiger

maryg1 said:


> I happened to buy a Les Levriers scarf 2 days ago, waiting for it to arrive. I probably spent too much but Poret caught the exact expressions of greyhounds here, and having whippets myself it was one of my HG scarves.
> Are you loving yours? Does it tie well?



I'm loving mine. you can't see the dogs (are dogs) when tied very folded but it doesn't seem to matter. I love my cw, very elegant which suits the greyhounds. 

The more traditional scarves are my default, especially when I don't know which to wear. They can look ironic or conservative or cool depending. 


This is a screenshot from Insta (obviously)


----------



## Sunshine mama

baghabitz34 said:


> Starting November with this bag:
> View attachment 5644072
> 
> My Ferragamo tote in the color Nebbiolo which means red-purple. Plus Nebbiolo is a variety of grape used to make wine.
> The leather on this bag is fantastic. The straps have softened up, making it very comfortable to carry. Wish they still made these in different colors.


It's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Not a flake, just not willing to settle for less than the right bag. At those prices, you shouldn’t and they shouldn’t expect you to.



Thank you 

and the prices are ridiculous!!!


----------



## maryg1

papertiger said:


> I'm loving mine. you can't see the dogs (are dogs) when tied very folded but it doesn't seem to matter. I love my cw, very elegant which suits the greyhounds.
> 
> The more traditional scarves are my default, especially when I don't know which to wear. They can look ironic or conservative or cool depending.
> 
> 
> This is a screenshot from Insta (obviously)
> 
> View attachment 5646622


Lovely! And cute kitty! 
I was considering to hang it, but I fear it could get damaged by sun, so I will try to wear it, maybe as a top or a belt.


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Thank you
> 
> and the prices are ridiculous!!!


Sorry, but to me, $1k is a justified reason to not choose a bag. Especially one you are unsure of…

And I love your kitty! Reminds me of my Jett. I miss her sleeping on me.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Sorry, but to me, $1k is a justified reason to not choose a bag. Especially one you are unsure of…
> 
> And I love your kitty! Reminds me of my Jett. I miss her sleeping on me.



Oh, Im so sorry about your Jett  Of course you miss her.

We lost one of our cats last year and it was literally heartbreaking, he really, really, did not want to go and kept fight bravely until the last. Even when you have another, no other creature, nothing and no-one replaces a wonderful pet.

There were a few reasons why I may have chosen the 'wrong' bag.

The price difference
The other bag won't be an everyday bag, it's quite fancy (although it is daytime)
One of the straps is quite obviously GUCCI (although it has 3)
It's going to take thinking about to style as it's very 'statement'

I think tbh, I was tired and defaulted to familiar patterns. I am usually right that the bag I order is the best bag for me. In this case my SA's 'sell-up' of a more expensive bag would actually make better sense. I tried it on, it looked fantastic, I went wow. Sometimes we should let our heart win.

I think what upsets me more is that the bag I ordered (very nice) doesn't actually work for me. The leather strap is too short for a crossbody, I thought it had been on the shortest hole when it had been on the longest. t's very 'just a pouch' really (if you forget about the chain option and beautiful hardware). Value wise, for me (because I have so many - and don't go out enough)  it's harder to justify the price of an evening bag. Even though the other bag is £1K more, it's twice the bag and it's not going to get stuck on the shelf.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Oh, Im so sorry about your Jett  Of course you miss her.
> 
> We lost one of our cats last year and it was literally heartbreaking, he really, really, did not want to go and kept fight bravely until the last. Even when you have another, no other creature, nothing and no-one replaces a wonderful pet.
> 
> There were a few reasons why I may have chosen the 'wrong' bag.
> 
> The price difference
> The other bag won't be an everyday bag, it's quite fancy (although it is daytime)
> One of the straps is quite obviously GUCCI (although it has 3)
> It's going to take thinking about to style as it's very 'statement'
> 
> I think tbh, I was tired and defaulted to familiar patterns. I am usually right that the bag I order is the best bag for me. In this case my SA's 'sell-up' of a more expensive bag would actually make better sense. I tried it on, it looked fantastic, I went wow. Sometimes we should let our heart win.
> 
> I think what upsets me more is that the bag I ordered (very nice) doesn't actually work for me. The leather strap is too short for a crossbody, I thought it had been on the shortest hole when it had been on the longest. t's very 'just a pouch' really (if you forget about the chain option and beautiful hardware). Value wise, for me (because I have so many - and don't go out enough)  it's harder to justify the price of an evening bag. Even though the other bag is £1K more, it's twice the bag and it's not going to get stuck on the shelf.


Sometimes the more expensive option is the better value! I always look at the two items and, if one is say 25% more and I can afford the more expensive option, I ask myself “do I like it/will I use it 25% more?” If the answer is yes, I go for it without guilt. If no, then it is not worth it and I buy the less expensive one unless there is something “not right” about it. Snce I am extremely thrifty, it takes the dollar amount out of it and places the focus on value for the dollar, which really is more important.

Hope you get another chance to snag that bag now that you know it is the right one!


----------



## baghabitz34

So, I’ve been on a roll lately - finding bags I missed out on before at good prices. The latest:





Scarf print Studio - the print goes all the way around the bag. And, as shown in the last pic, the print is continued inside the bag as well. 
Found it on FP, like new condition, significantly below retail. Very happy to add this beauty, too.


----------



## baghabitz34

Oct 2022 stats:
Quite a few things came in as I bought stuff for my birthday.
2 bags in: lollipop Studio & scarf print Studio
0 bags out
2 pairs of shoes in
4 pairs of shoes out. There were some shoes that were comfortable when I had plantar fasciitis, that I find uncomfortable now I don’t have it anymore. The older I get, the less tolerance I have anything that’s uncomfortable. I don’t care how cute it is.

Shared the orange & black bags I used last month.

I used 15 different bags.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> So, I’ve been on a roll lately - finding bags I missed out on before at good prices. The latest:
> View attachment 5646829
> View attachment 5646830
> View attachment 5646831
> View attachment 5646832
> 
> Scarf print Studio - the print goes all the way around the bag. And, as shown in the last pic, the print is continued inside the bag as well.
> Found it on FP, like new condition, significantly below retail. Very happy to add this beauty, too.



This is undoubtedly a wow bag!


----------



## lill_canele

My 2 clutches.





I absolutely love the brown mock croc. I’ve used it for multiple occasions.

The black one was an impulse purchase. I was in a hurry and needed a clutch for a wedding (had no clutches at the time.) but I have not used it since that one wedding! I’ve debated on selling it but black is a solid staple and with the continuous price increases, I’ve decided to either wait for the right time to sell or till the day I’ve found a clutch that I want and do a one-in-one out.


----------



## BowieFan1971

baghabitz34 said:


> So, I’ve been on a roll lately - finding bags I missed out on before at good prices. The latest:
> View attachment 5646829
> View attachment 5646830
> View attachment 5646831
> View attachment 5646832
> 
> Scarf print Studio - the print goes all the way around the bag. And, as shown in the last pic, the print is continued inside the bag as well.
> Found it on FP, like new condition, significantly below retail. Very happy to add this beauty, too.


WOW!!!!!


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> So, I’ve been on a roll lately - finding bags I missed out on before at good prices. The latest:
> View attachment 5646829
> View attachment 5646830
> View attachment 5646831
> View attachment 5646832
> 
> Scarf print Studio - the print goes all the way around the bag. And, as shown in the last pic, the print is continued inside the bag as well.
> Found it on FP, like new condition, significantly below retail. Very happy to add this beauty, too.





baghabitz34 said:


> Oct 2022 stats:
> Quite a few things came in as I bought stuff for my birthday.
> 2 bags in: lollipop Studio & scarf print Studio
> 0 bags out
> 2 pairs of shoes in
> 4 pairs of shoes out. There were some shoes that were comfortable when I had plantar fasciitis, that I find uncomfortable now I don’t have it anymore. The older I get, the less tolerance I have anything that’s uncomfortable. I don’t care how cute it is.
> 
> Shared the orange & black bags I used last month.
> 
> I used 15 different bags.


Wow, congratulations on your new bag - she’s a treasure!
Congratulations on your stats, especially your shoe outs!


----------



## More bags

lill_canele said:


> My 2 clutches.
> 
> View attachment 5647073
> View attachment 5647074
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the brown mock croc. I’ve used it for multiple occasions.
> 
> The black one was an impulse purchase. I was in a hurry and needed a clutch for a wedding (had no clutches at the time.) but I have not used it since that one wedding! I’ve debated on selling it but black is a solid staple and with the continuous price increases, I’ve decided to either wait for the right time to sell or till the day I’ve found a clutch that I want and do a one-in-one out.


Great clutches, the brown mock croc is especially eye catching!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I'm loving mine. you can't see the dogs (are dogs) when tied very folded but it doesn't seem to matter. I love my cw, very elegant which suits the greyhounds.
> 
> The more traditional scarves are my default, especially when I don't know which to wear. They can look ironic or conservative or cool depending.
> 
> 
> This is a screenshot from Insta (obviously)
> 
> View attachment 5646622


Lovely scarf and cute kitty!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Unfortunately, I can't show any pics because I received my new computer on Mon and half my work either didn't/couldn't upload to the cloud or download from the cloud. All pictures gone. I have to go through tPF to download them all again. I sometimes really hate tech, even tech guys (M&F) using the word 'just' all the time, as in "you _just_ have to go here, drop-down, scroll-up, think backward, press > and then,_ just_ click here here and here


I feel for you! A new computer or phone is always a challenge... To me it´s rightout scary! I bought a new laptop a couple of weeks ago, tranferred my photos for hours and hours the old fashioned way with a memory stick... (I don´t trust cloud storage.) ...and now I´m scared to use the new thing at all plus I feel for the old laptop that´s still kind of working when you don´t mind an almost bald keyboard with some lose keys ,very long waiting times and lots of glitches...

I really hope the tech guys will find a way to "just" get your pictures back!


----------



## Vintage Leather

papertiger said:


> Oh, Im so sorry about your Jett  Of course you miss her.
> 
> We lost one of our cats last year and it was literally heartbreaking, he really, really, did not want to go and kept fight bravely until the last. Even when you have another, no other creature, nothing and no-one replaces a wonderful pet.
> 
> There were a few reasons why I may have chosen the 'wrong' bag.
> 
> The price difference
> The other bag won't be an everyday bag, it's quite fancy (although it is daytime)
> One of the straps is quite obviously GUCCI (although it has 3)
> It's going to take thinking about to style as it's very 'statement'
> 
> I think tbh, I was tired and defaulted to familiar patterns. I am usually right that the bag I order is the best bag for me. In this case my SA's 'sell-up' of a more expensive bag would actually make better sense. I tried it on, it looked fantastic, I went wow. Sometimes we should let our heart win.
> 
> I think what upsets me more is that the bag I ordered (very nice) doesn't actually work for me. The leather strap is too short for a crossbody, I thought it had been on the shortest hole when it had been on the longest. t's very 'just a pouch' really (if you forget about the chain option and beautiful hardware). Value wise, for me (because I have so many - and don't go out enough)  it's harder to justify the price of an evening bag. Even though the other bag is £1K more, it's twice the bag and it's not going to get stuck on the shelf.


Is there any RTW or MTM out now that you would rather use your credit on?

Because your fabulous One that Got Away bag also sounds like it was a But Bag. When I was reading your description of your shopping trip, I felt like you were saying: “I love it and it looked fabulous on me, BUT it doesn’t fit my life and the price didn’t reflect the value to me.”

If you have to convince yourself that a bag will work for you, why not wait for the thing that will make your heart sing?


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> Is there any RTW or MTM out now that you would rather use your credit on?
> 
> Because your fabulous One that Got Away bag also sounds like it was a But Bag. When I was reading your description of your shopping trip, I felt like you were saying: “I love it and it looked fabulous on me, BUT it doesn’t fit my life and the price didn’t reflect the value to me.”
> 
> If you have to convince yourself that a bag will work for you, why not wait for the thing that will make your heart sing?



I know what you mean. I have that feeling of I wish I'd never started now.

There are a pair of teal-green alligator gloves   that would really be blowing it  . If money were no object...If I even lost one I would literally die.

Otherwise, the RTW is same old 'retro market finds for more' *yawn* I have that stuff, I used to hang out in vintage markets.  The Gucci X Adidas collection is not my thing at all (apart from one pair of shoes). 

Other than that, there are a nice pair of black loafers too, the shoes themselves are stunning, but they have HUGE GGs on them, OTT. TBH, it's not a great season RTW or shoes, mostly not me at all or should I say, it's me but I can go to Camden Market or Doc Martens for 1/10 of the price. I go to Gucci for Gucci. 

I asked to see the other Blondie colours coming in, one is blush pink and the other hard to make out. They are likely to be more money when they arrive. Unfortunately, the Med Blondie was made in smaller numbers and very popular. 

I see online they are showing the same bag as available in Bond St (my SA can see that at a glance too) a 3 min courier ride away. Rather than go to Bond St myself, I will let my SA deal with it though, as that could have been the one he brought in for me (and now sold) and the system hasn't caught up yet. Even if they have it, I can't just ring and pay as I want to return the other first. 

See what I mean? All my Gucci SAs will think I'm a total flake. They'll see me coming and fight not to have to deal with me  

I will leave it to the handbag gods.


----------



## baghabitz34

@papertiger @BowieFan1971 @More bags thanks for the bag love. It is indeed a wow bag. 
Now if the weather would cooperate so I can wear it! I have in mind wearing this one and the lollipop one with certain knits/sweater dresses but…it’s been unseasonably warm. When it finally cools, they’ll come out.


----------



## baghabitz34

lill_canele said:


> My 2 clutches.
> 
> View attachment 5647073
> View attachment 5647074
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the brown mock croc. I’ve used it for multiple occasions.
> 
> The black one was an impulse purchase. I was in a hurry and needed a clutch for a wedding (had no clutches at the time.) but I have not used it since that one wedding! I’ve debated on selling it but black is a solid staple and with the continuous price increases, I’ve decided to either wait for the right time to sell or till the day I’ve found a clutch that I want and do a one-in-one out.


I like the brown mock croc, very pretty.


----------



## baghabitz34

Cookiefiend said:


> I don't have any clutches or backpacks... and I forgot about bucket bags... though I probably bunched them in with the shoulder bags or totes.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a "Bring Down the Cost Per Wear" challenge for November. Anything that is still over $50 will get worn almost exclusively - so that means the Hermes Dalvy, Drag and Kelly, and the pink Dior Be Dior (which might be difficult because it's not a color that I'd ordinarily wear in the winter) - will be my November bags.
> I've only carried the Kelly twice this year...
> 
> (of course we're 4 days into November and I've not carried any of the mentioned bags yet  I will - I promise!)


I like this idea and need to do the same for November & December. Lately I’ve been rotating through some of the same bags. Need to show the others some love too.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> I don't have any clutches or backpacks... and I forgot about bucket bags... though I probably bunched them in with the shoulder bags or totes.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a "Bring Down the Cost Per Wear" challenge for November. Anything that is still over $50 will get worn almost exclusively - so that means the Hermes Dalvy, Drag and Kelly, and the pink Dior Be Dior (which might be difficult because it's not a color that I'd ordinarily wear in the winter) - will be my November bags.
> I've only carried the Kelly twice this year...
> 
> (of course we're 4 days into November and I've not carried any of the mentioned bags yet  I will - I promise!)


Great idea @Cookiefiend! I will join you and @baghabitz34 on doing a “Bring Down the Cost Per Wear” challenge in November.
I will include my Bolide, So Kelly, Horsebit 1955, and Tempete.


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> I feel for you! A new computer or phone is always a challenge... To me it´s rightout scary! I bought a new laptop a couple of weeks ago, tranferred my photos for hours and hours the old fashioned way with a memory stick... (I don´t trust cloud storage.) ...and now I´m scared to use the new thing at all plus I feel for the old laptop that´s still kind of working when you don´t mind an almost bald keyboard with some lose keys ,very long waiting times and lots of glitches...
> 
> I really hope the tech guys will find a way to "just" get your pictures back!



Thank you, I'll take it in tomorrow. Tech guys are so blasé, they're always telling me what I should've done.

I know, it's not really sustainable to keep having new hardware. They should make these things last longer but they build-in obsolescence.


----------



## Cookiefiend

baghabitz34 said:


> So, I’ve been on a roll lately - finding bags I missed out on before at good prices. The latest:
> View attachment 5646829
> View attachment 5646830
> View attachment 5646831
> View attachment 5646832
> 
> Scarf print Studio - the print goes all the way around the bag. And, as shown in the last pic, the print is continued inside the bag as well.
> Found it on FP, like new condition, significantly below retail. Very happy to add this beauty, too.


zomg - so beautiful!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> Great idea @Cookiefiend! I will join you and @baghabitz34 on doing a “Bring Down the Cost Per Wear” challenge in November.
> I will include my Bolide, So Kelly, Horsebit 1955, and Tempete.


Woo hoo!!


----------



## misschrissy77

Can someone help me I bought a Vera Bradley purse I think it’s fake and I need some help? Can anyone please help me I don’t know how to use this forum and so I need some help. Thanks


----------



## BowieFan1971

I am packed for Italy! Hard to believe we leave on Wednesday. I found some great flats from Allbird and Everlane that I have been breaking in, along with Tretorns. One is mustard and one is red….bummed that it will be too warm to wear my LV trench, but I have a cute lightweight MaxMara short trench in red I can take instead and a teal MK packable down jacket just in case it gets chilly. Taking two crossbodies, one RM with gold hardware and a mustard Steve Madden I picked up for $15 that matches the flats. Clothes are primarily grey and black, with the shoes for color as well as a selection of scarves.

AND my son comes home for good tomorrow!!!!!

I AM SO EXCITED, Y’ALL!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am packed for Italy! Hard to believe we leave on Wednesday. I found some great flats from Allbird and Everlane that I have been breaking in, along with Tretorns. One is mustard and one is red….bummed that it will be too warm to wear my LV trench, but I have a cute lightweight MaxMara short trench in red I can take instead and a teal MK packable down jacket just in case it gets chilly. Taking two crossbodies, one RM with gold hardware and a mustard Steve Madden I picked up for $15 that matches the flats. Clothes are primarily grey and black, with the shoes for color as well as a selection of scarves.
> 
> AND my son comes home for good tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED, Y’ALL!!!!


Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## JenJBS

misschrissy77 said:


> Can someone help me I bought a Vera Bradley purse I think it’s fake and I need some help? Can anyone please help me I don’t know how to use this forum and so I need some help. Thanks



I don't believe we have a Vera Bradley authenticator on TPF. Sorry.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am packed for Italy! Hard to believe we leave on Wednesday. I found some great flats from Allbird and Everlane that I have been breaking in, along with Tretorns. One is mustard and one is red….bummed that it will be too warm to wear my LV trench, but I have a cute lightweight MaxMara short trench in red I can take instead and a teal MK packable down jacket just in case it gets chilly. Taking two crossbodies, one RM with gold hardware and a mustard Steve Madden I picked up for $15 that matches the flats. Clothes are primarily grey and black, with the shoes for color as well as a selection of scarves.
> 
> AND my son comes home for good tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED, Y’ALL!!!!


+1 with @JenJBS, have a great trip and congratulations on your your son returning home!


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am packed for Italy! Hard to believe we leave on Wednesday. I found some great flats from Allbird and Everlane that I have been breaking in, along with Tretorns. One is mustard and one is red….bummed that it will be too warm to wear my LV trench, but I have a cute lightweight MaxMara short trench in red I can take instead and a teal MK packable down jacket just in case it gets chilly. Taking two crossbodies, one RM with gold hardware and a mustard Steve Madden I picked up for $15 that matches the flats. Clothes are primarily grey and black, with the shoes for color as well as a selection of scarves.
> 
> AND my son comes home for good tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED, Y’ALL!!!!


Hope you have a fantastic trip. Happy your son is coming home.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am packed for Italy! Hard to believe we leave on Wednesday. I found some great flats from Allbird and Everlane that I have been breaking in, along with Tretorns. One is mustard and one is red….bummed that it will be too warm to wear my LV trench, but I have a cute lightweight MaxMara short trench in red I can take instead and a teal MK packable down jacket just in case it gets chilly. Taking two crossbodies, one RM with gold hardware and a mustard Steve Madden I picked up for $15 that matches the flats. Clothes are primarily grey and black, with the shoes for color as well as a selection of scarves.
> 
> AND my son comes home for good tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED, Y’ALL!!!!



OMG, I'm so excited for you! 

Bon Voyage


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am packed for Italy! Hard to believe we leave on Wednesday. I found some great flats from Allbird and Everlane that I have been breaking in, along with Tretorns. One is mustard and one is red….bummed that it will be too warm to wear my LV trench, but I have a cute lightweight MaxMara short trench in red I can take instead and a teal MK packable down jacket just in case it gets chilly. Taking two crossbodies, one RM with gold hardware and a mustard Steve Madden I picked up for $15 that matches the flats. Clothes are primarily grey and black, with the shoes for color as well as a selection of scarves.
> 
> AND my son comes home for good tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED, Y’ALL!!!!


Wow!!! When I read that your son is coming home for good, I started getting tears in my eyes.  Soooo happy for you! 
And have a great trip!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!! When I read that your son is coming home for good, I started getting tears in my eyes.  Soooo happy for you!
> And have a great trip!


There will be adjustment all around, so this trip is actually coming at a good time for many reasons, but my house is now going to be the home it was meant to be and my son can prepare for and get started on the next phase of his life and I am here to help him. I am a momma again! And next year the foster kids should start.


----------



## dcooney4

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! That's great!


It would have been if Mz Wallace didn’t just have a four day sale. Two things coming my way.


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> So, I’ve been on a roll lately - finding bags I missed out on before at good prices. The latest:
> View attachment 5646829
> View attachment 5646830
> View attachment 5646831
> View attachment 5646832
> 
> Scarf print Studio - the print goes all the way around the bag. And, as shown in the last pic, the print is continued inside the bag as well.
> Found it on FP, like new condition, significantly below retail. Very happy to add this beauty, too.


What a cool find.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am packed for Italy! Hard to believe we leave on Wednesday. I found some great flats from Allbird and Everlane that I have been breaking in, along with Tretorns. One is mustard and one is red….bummed that it will be too warm to wear my LV trench, but I have a cute lightweight MaxMara short trench in red I can take instead and a teal MK packable down jacket just in case it gets chilly. Taking two crossbodies, one RM with gold hardware and a mustard Steve Madden I picked up for $15 that matches the flats. Clothes are primarily grey and black, with the shoes for color as well as a selection of scarves.
> 
> AND my son comes home for good tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED, Y’ALL!!!!


Have a wonderful time. Congrats on your son coming home too!


----------



## baghabitz34

First up on the lower the CPW train:


The lovely Midnight blue rivet Rogue. Nothing wrong with it, I just prefer my bigger Rogues.


----------



## IntheOcean

baghabitz34 said:


> First up on the lower the CPW train:
> View attachment 5648167
> 
> The lovely Midnight blue rivet Rogue. Nothing wrong with it, I just prefer my bigger Rogues.


Such a gorgeous Rogue, especially when paired with that charm!  The wallet is cute, too


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> It would have been if Mz Wallace didn’t just have a four day sale. Two things coming my way.



Excited to see pics!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I know what you mean. I have that feeling of I wish I'd never started now.
> 
> There are a pair of teal-green alligator gloves   that would really be blowing it  . If money were no object...If I even lost one I would literally die.
> 
> Otherwise, the RTW is same old 'retro market finds for more' *yawn* I have that stuff, I used to hang out in vintage markets.  The Gucci X Adidas collection is not my thing at all (apart from one pair of shoes).
> 
> Other than that, there are a nice pair of black loafers too, the shoes themselves are stunning, but they have HUGE GGs on them, OTT. TBH, it's not a great season RTW or shoes, mostly not me at all or should I say, it's me but I can go to Camden Market or Doc Martens for 1/10 of the price. I go to Gucci for Gucci.
> 
> I asked to see the other Blondie colours coming in, one is blush pink and the other hard to make out. They are likely to be more money when they arrive. Unfortunately, the Med Blondie was made in smaller numbers and very popular.
> 
> I see online they are showing the same bag as available in Bond St (my SA can see that at a glance too) a 3 min courier ride away. Rather than go to Bond St myself, I will let my SA deal with it though, as that could have been the one he brought in for me (and now sold) and the system hasn't caught up yet. Even if they have it, I can't just ring and pay as I want to return the other first.
> 
> See what I mean? All my Gucci SAs will think I'm a total flake. They'll see me coming and fight not to have to deal with me
> 
> I will leave it to the handbag gods.


Aww, don´t worry about the Gucci SAs! It´s their job to deal with customers without indulging in thinking they are total flakes... all that counts is that you get exactly what you want and stay in love with the brand! I mean they are supposed to be professionals and suck it up. Same as you certainly have to do in your job. 
Good luck for finding THE Gucci bag! 

(Btw the thought of the green alligator gloves alone makes me want them.... Haha! I´m still annoyed DH managed to lose one of my 5€ vintage rabbit fur lined gloves last winter... they felt like an investment- not in money, but in quality.)


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am packed for Italy! Hard to believe we leave on Wednesday. I found some great flats from Allbird and Everlane that I have been breaking in, along with Tretorns. One is mustard and one is red….bummed that it will be too warm to wear my LV trench, but I have a cute lightweight MaxMara short trench in red I can take instead and a teal MK packable down jacket just in case it gets chilly. Taking two crossbodies, one RM with gold hardware and a mustard Steve Madden I picked up for $15 that matches the flats. Clothes are primarily grey and black, with the shoes for color as well as a selection of scarves.
> 
> AND my son comes home for good tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED, Y’ALL!!!!


CONGRATULATIOS!!!!!

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> I am packed for Italy! Hard to believe we leave on Wednesday. I found some great flats from Allbird and Everlane that I have been breaking in, along with Tretorns. One is mustard and one is red….bummed that it will be too warm to wear my LV trench, but I have a cute lightweight MaxMara short trench in red I can take instead and a teal MK packable down jacket just in case it gets chilly. Taking two crossbodies, one RM with gold hardware and a mustard Steve Madden I picked up for $15 that matches the flats. Clothes are primarily grey and black, with the shoes for color as well as a selection of scarves.
> 
> AND my son comes home for good tomorrow!!!!!
> 
> I AM SO EXCITED, Y’ALL!!!!


We are so happy for you!! 
Yay - going to Italy! 
And Double YAY - for your son coming home for good!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, don´t worry about the Gucci SAs! It´s their job to deal with customers without indulging in thinking they are total flakes... all that counts is that you get exactly what you want and stay in love with the brand! I mean they are supposed to be professionals and suck it up. Same as you certainly have to do in your job.
> Good luck for finding THE Gucci bag!
> 
> (Btw the thought of the green alligator gloves alone makes me want them.... Haha! I´m still annoyed DH managed to lose one of my 5€ vintage rabbit fur lined gloves last winter... they felt like an investment- not in money, but in quality.)



I used to have a pair of rabbit lined gloves too. Absolutely the best option for freezing temperatures.

We need a pic of these to cheer us up. 

There may come a day lux houses no longer make such objects of beauty


----------



## Cookiefiend

Starting my CPW reduction with my Kelly. ❤️


----------



## FizzyWater

Hi, trying and failing to catch up:

Actually had a vacation (long weekend)! In Paris!  For a concert that it turned out had been canceled 6 weeks previously!  (argh, oh no, unplanned time in Paris)  Blew the bf's mind in Galeries Lafayettes, refreshed almost all my outdated makeup.  Did some classic sightseeing, mostly ate and drank blissfully.  Agreed that we must return soon for a proper sightseeing vacation.
2 bags out, 1 SLG in, plus 2 adorable mini-wallets in, from a Paris flea market.  Too small even for credit cards, but so elegant!
Actually got around to listing the white Longchamp tote with blue sakura embroidery, have a lowball offer I've countered, we'll see.
Almost listed the Bleu Jean H Paris Bombay, realized I had enough other luxe things to get the site to list for me, still getting my act together to list them all.
Have been getting all my expensive purses renovated by a lovely local leather shop, should have posted pics, will try to rectify.
Have mostly been carrying my Longchamp black with black stars Neo shopper for my laptop, plus my black LC Cuir.  I try really hard to wear my colorful purses, but I have to say that opening the black tote with the black leather inside makes me viscerally happy...
Have been on shopping sprees for 1) Hobo Lola bags of every color, am now more than done, 2) Rodo clutches of awesomely fabulous uselessness, probably done but there's always a new ridiculous one.
Aside from the clutches, am actually at < $50/wear for my bags.  Even the expensive (to me) ones.


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> I used to have a pair of rabbit lined gloves too. Absolutely the best option for freezing temperatures.
> 
> We need a pic of these to cheer us up.
> 
> There may come a day lux houses no longer make such objects of beauty
> 
> View attachment 5648253


Stunning!


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> I used to have a pair of rabbit lined gloves too. Absolutely the best option for freezing temperatures.
> 
> We need a pic of these to cheer us up.
> 
> There may come a day lux houses no longer make such objects of beauty
> 
> View attachment 5648253


Those gloves are beautiful.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Those gloves are beautiful.



They are possibly the most beautiful gloves I've tried. Gucci did well.


----------



## papertiger

Tech guy was great. I take everything back I said about IT, I found a human so I have my pictures back. 

Most of my clutches are Gucci, a couple of Hermes (BB 1938 & vintage white calf Arceau), an ostrich Pickett of London, and a vintage brown lizard  Mappin and Webb convertible day clutch. I also have another 1970s M & W black exotic clutch that's very DISCO. My silver/gold Gucci minaudières sleeps next to me (it was my mother's)










b


----------



## papertiger

Up date on Papertiger's Blondie meltdown 

I didn't leave it to the handbag gods after all, as I didn't hear back from my SA, meant he didn't want to give me bad news,  I called a contact at Gucci HQ in Italy who tracked down a bag and reserved it. I'll pick it up later in the week.

It's not my SA's fault because I heard they're not allowed to exchange Med Blondies, especially not exclusives (which I find ridiculous).  I think he could have told me though 

The biggest problem has been, my SA PCA of 12 years left Gucci. She could get everything and anything I wanted from anywhere. Now my 'new' SA has to go by the book as does his SM.

Let's hope it's third-time lucky or you and Gucci can all disown me 

As you will know I already bought a bag this year, as well as a briefcase, so I think we may chalk this one up to 2023.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## BowieFan1971

papertiger said:


> Up date on Papertiger's Blondie meltdown
> 
> I didn't leave it to the handbag gods after all, as I didn't hear back from my SA, meant he didn't want to give me bad news,  I called a contact at Gucci HQ in Italy who tracked down a bag and reserved it. I'll pick it up later in the week.
> 
> It's not my SA's fault because I heard they're not allowed to exchange Med Blondies, especially not exclusives (which I find ridiculous).  I think he could have told me though
> 
> The biggest problem has been, my SA PCA of 12 years left Gucci. She could get everything and anything I wanted from anywhere. Now my 'new' SA has to go by the book as does his SM.
> 
> Let's hope it's third-time lucky or you and Gucci can all disown me
> 
> As you will know I already bought a bag this year, as well as a briefcase, so I think we may chalk this one up to 2023.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648744


Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Up date on Papertiger's Blondie meltdown
> 
> I didn't leave it to the handbag gods after all, as I didn't hear back from my SA, meant he didn't want to give me bad news,  I called a contact at Gucci HQ in Italy who tracked down a bag and reserved it. I'll pick it up later in the week.
> 
> It's not my SA's fault because I heard they're not allowed to exchange Med Blondies, especially not exclusives (which I find ridiculous).  I think he could have told me though
> 
> The biggest problem has been, my SA PCA of 12 years left Gucci. She could get everything and anything I wanted from anywhere. Now my 'new' SA has to go by the book as does his SM.
> 
> Let's hope it's third-time lucky or you and Gucci can all disown me
> 
> As you will know I already bought a bag this year, as well as a briefcase, so I think we may chalk this one up to 2023.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648744



So happy you were able to get the bag!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…

Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.


----------



## whateve

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.


I'm so sorry. You are right to go on your trip since he won't know you're there and there isn't anything you can do to help him.


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.



I have no words  I am so, so sorry, but I'm sure sure some of have been to similar places (not meaning Italy).

When my mother passed I was on the first holiday of 4 years. I spent 3 years visiting her in different hospitals 3-4 hours away. Finally, she had the operation she needed, getting care at home, getting better, and I thought it was safe to go on holiday. Then she went into hospital for a scheduled check-up and that's when she died. We had 4 days holiday before we had to return for the funeral - 2 of those days was on the phone arranging things.

We can't control everything, doesn't matter how hard and well we plan, life's not a film, it's messy and often crewel. I can't tell you everything will be alright or the holiday will be great for you. I couldn't enjoy a holiday as in 'fun' whilst grieving, it won't be a typical holiday either, it may be surreal, BUT it could be an opportunity to celebrate your grandpa's life and reflect on all the time you had together.

So sorry for you and all your dear  family.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Up date on Papertiger's Blondie meltdown
> 
> I didn't leave it to the handbag gods after all, as I didn't hear back from my SA, meant he didn't want to give me bad news,  I called a contact at Gucci HQ in Italy who tracked down a bag and reserved it. I'll pick it up later in the week.
> 
> It's not my SA's fault because I heard they're not allowed to exchange Med Blondies, especially not exclusives (which I find ridiculous).  I think he could have told me though
> 
> The biggest problem has been, my SA PCA of 12 years left Gucci. She could get everything and anything I wanted from anywhere. Now my 'new' SA has to go by the book as does his SM.
> 
> Let's hope it's third-time lucky or you and Gucci can all disown me
> 
> As you will know I already bought a bag this year, as well as a briefcase, so I think we may chalk this one up to 2023.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648744


What an amazing investigative work you have done! WOW! Now that's taking control of the situation! I admire your know-how and your persistence to get the bag. 
How did you get the G HQ number??? Is it something you googled?


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> Tech guy was great. I take everything back I said about IT, I found a human so I have my pictures back.
> 
> Most of my clutches are Gucci, a couple of Hermes (BB 1938 & vintage white calf Arceau), an ostrich Pickett of London, and a vintage brown lizard  Mappin and Webb convertible day clutch. I also have another 1970s M & W black exotic clutch that's very DISCO. My silver/gold Gucci minaudières sleeps next to me (it was my mother's)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648726
> View attachment 5648728
> View attachment 5648735
> View attachment 5648734
> View attachment 5648732
> View attachment 5648733
> 
> b


What is the name of the silver clutch in your first picture?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookiefiend said:


> Starting my CPW reduction with my Kelly. ❤️
> View attachment 5648257


In love!!!


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> What an amazing investigative work you have done! WOW! Now that's taking control of the situation! I admire your know-how and your persistence to get the bag.
> How did you get the G HQ number??? Is it something you googled?




I have inside info 

Sometimes if you make friends with people on the way up, never abuse those ties, then they remember you when they get 'there' and are happy to help  

It may not please any of my SAs though because I went over their heads. Of course, it could wake them up too. Since I probably won't want much of anything for a while it's a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## baghabitz34

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.


I’m sorry for you & your family.


----------



## papertiger

Sunshine mama said:


> What is the name of the silver clutch in your first picture?



It's called the Gucci Romy. I have a 'matching' belt in gold. I can't think why I wanted the bag in silver when I had the belt I  gold, but there you go. They still work together.

The bag was named after Romy Schneider. She (and Alain Delon) was/were (a) good Gucci customer(s) in the 1960s/'70s. I don’t know if you know (I'm sorry, I always over Gucci-explain everything). They made for a very glamorous couple (even though she wasn’t his wife  ) and it's nice Frida referenced her in that very cool collection (2007) inspired by the film _La Piscine_ (The Swimming Pool) 1969.


----------



## lill_canele

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.



I am so sorry.   
Despite him being unconscious, I am sure that he heard your words! (many people in comatose hear quite a lot.) And I'm sure he was happy to hear you speak to him. 
Safe travels to Italy. I'm sorry it's probably not going to be the happiest of trips but I hope you're able to make the most of it.  If anything, go for him.


----------



## baghabitz34

Next on the CPW reduction:


Tweed Tabby from Coach.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> It's called the Gucci Romy. I have a 'matching' belt in gold. I can't think why I wanted the bag in silver when I had the belt I  gold, but there you go. They still work together.
> 
> The bag was named after Romy Schneider. She (and Alain Delon) was/were (a) good Gucci customer(s) in the 1960s/'70s. I don’t know if you know (I'm sorry, I always over Gucci-explain everything). They made for a very glamorous couple (even though she wasn’t his wife  ) and it's nice Frida referenced her in that very cool collection (2007) inspired by the film _La Piscine_ (The Swimming Pool) 1969.


Thank you. I like how you over Gucci explain.  It's very fascinating!


----------



## dcooney4

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.


I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> It's called the Gucci Romy. I have a 'matching' belt in gold. I can't think why I wanted the bag in silver when I had the belt I  gold, but there you go. They still work together.
> 
> The bag was named after Romy Schneider. She (and Alain Delon) was/were (a) good Gucci customer(s) in the 1960s/'70s. I don’t know if you know (I'm sorry, I always over Gucci-explain everything). They made for a very glamorous couple (even though she wasn’t his wife  ) and it's nice Frida referenced her in that very cool collection (2007) inspired by the film _La Piscine_ (The Swimming Pool) 1969.


I love learning this kind of information.


----------



## dcooney4

lill_canele said:


> I am so sorry.
> Despite him being unconscious, I am sure that he heard your words! (many people in comatose hear quite a lot.) And I'm sure he was happy to hear you speak to him.
> Safe travels to Italy. I'm sorry it's probably not going to be the happiest of trips but I hope you're able to make the most of it.  If anything, go for him.


This is very true. Two months ago when my Dh was having second open heart in a weeks time. They did it in emergency and I was not there. I told the surgeon when it is complete to please call me and put her cell phone to his ear despite being heavily sedated. She agreed and I told him he made it and now has to build his strength back up. He still insists I was there because he heard my voice tell him he made it. So I do believe Bowiefans grandpa heard her.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Next on the CPW reduction:
> View attachment 5649442
> 
> Tweed Tabby from Coach.



Everyone of your pieces is beautiful and special


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> Everyone of your pieces is beautiful and special


Thanks, I appreciate that


----------



## JenJBS

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.



I'm so sorry about your Grandpa. HUGS!


----------



## DME

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.


I’m so sorry. Hugs to you. I went through a similar situation with my Pop Pop six years ago and the decision was an agonizing one. I feel for you. In the end I opted to continue with our travel plans (DH was super supportive either way) and I don’t regret it, although I do  struggle with closure issues from time to time. I suspect I would have struggled with trip regret issues had I made the other decision. It’s an impossible situation with no “right” answer.


----------



## More bags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.


@BowieFan1971, I am sorry to hear this news. Sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> First up on the lower the CPW train:
> View attachment 5648167
> 
> The lovely Midnight blue rivet Rogue. Nothing wrong with it, I just prefer my bigger Rogues.





baghabitz34 said:


> Next on the CPW reduction:
> View attachment 5649442
> 
> Tweed Tabby from Coach.


Both of these are exquisite.


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> I used to have a pair of rabbit lined gloves too. Absolutely the best option for freezing temperatures.
> 
> We need a pic of these to cheer us up.
> 
> There may come a day lux houses no longer make such objects of beauty
> 
> View attachment 5648253



The gloves are amazing and your clutch collection is gorgeous! I imagine all the fun events and outfits those clutches have been carried at or with, oh the stories!  

Best wishes on the Gucci Blondie Medium Bag, love the green suede.


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Starting my CPW reduction with my Kelly. ❤️
> View attachment 5648257


Your Kelly positively glows, she’s a stunner!


----------



## More bags

FizzyWater said:


> Hi, trying and failing to catch up:
> 
> Actually had a vacation (long weekend)! In Paris!  For a concert that it turned out had been canceled 6 weeks previously!  (argh, oh no, unplanned time in Paris)  Blew the bf's mind in Galeries Lafayettes, refreshed almost all my outdated makeup.  Did some classic sightseeing, mostly ate and drank blissfully.  Agreed that we must return soon for a proper sightseeing vacation.
> 2 bags out, 1 SLG in, plus 2 adorable mini-wallets in, from a Paris flea market.  Too small even for credit cards, but so elegant!
> Actually got around to listing the white Longchamp tote with blue sakura embroidery, have a lowball offer I've countered, we'll see.
> Almost listed the Bleu Jean H Paris Bombay, realized I had enough other luxe things to get the site to list for me, still getting my act together to list them all.
> Have been getting all my expensive purses renovated by a lovely local leather shop, should have posted pics, will try to rectify.
> Have mostly been carrying my Longchamp black with black stars Neo shopper for my laptop, plus my black LC Cuir.  I try really hard to wear my colorful purses, but I have to say that opening the black tote with the black leather inside makes me viscerally happy...
> Have been on shopping sprees for 1) Hobo Lola bags of every color, am now more than done, 2) Rodo clutches of awesomely fabulous uselessness, probably done but there's always a new ridiculous one.
> Aside from the clutches, am actually at < $50/wear for my bags.  Even the expensive (to me) ones.


Yay Paris trip! Congratulations on your outs. I love the Paris Bombay, especially the tall one. It looks like such a practical and useful bag. I’m looking forward to seeing your bag pics!


----------



## afroken

Sorry for MIA. I went on a vacation to UK and a few days after I got back, came down with the dreaded COVID. Aside from the flu-like symptoms, I was just so, so fatigued. Doing simple tasks had me out of breath. I hope this goes away soon. On the bright side, I never lost my sense of taste and smell, and I’m a big foodie!

I missed the previous few weeks’ challenges so I’m catching up. First up is my bucket bag from Massaccesi.



I only have one clutch. It’s from Mackage. I don’t have a picture so posting a stock one.



Next up is backpack. I have two. One I use for work on days I’m going into the office. It has my company logo and vision statement on it lol and isn’t fashionable at all. Another one is a Fjallraven Kanken which I use as a travel backpack or on days I want to wear a more stylish backpack than my work company one.





dcooney4 said:


> I really like the look of the Row bag. I don’t think I have seen them in person. Mulberry I adore . Is Alexa heavy?


I found the Alexa to be on the heavier side and struggled wearing it with her original strap (it was thin and rigid). I later had a wide shoulder strap ordered from Massaccesi (the one you saw in the pic) and the difference was night and day - the weight no longer bothered me and I could wear it walking around for a whole day. But I think the leather makes a difference to the weight too, mine is the polished buffalo, which is heavier than their soft buffalo. I believe @ElainePG had another leather and I remember her saying that one was very heavy.


Katinahat said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful bucket bags this week. I’m sorry not to have responded to your posts sharing your beauties and all the other chat. I’ve not been online much this week and the next few weeks may be the same. I’m just popping in to apologise for being MIA.
> 
> I’ve hit a rough patch and had to get myself signed off work again yesterday - not sure how long for yet - 10 days at least. Recovery is a difficult roller coaster and right now I just need time to reboot, and some different meds, especially with sleep which has been horrifically lacking. I hope to get back on track and be posting again quite soon.


I’m sorry to hear this. Please take care of yourself and can’t wait to see you back. 


baghabitz34 said:


> So, I’ve been on a roll lately - finding bags I missed out on before at good prices. The latest:
> View attachment 5646829
> View attachment 5646830
> View attachment 5646831
> View attachment 5646832
> 
> Scarf print Studio - the print goes all the way around the bag. And, as shown in the last pic, the print is continued inside the bag as well.
> Found it on FP, like new condition, significantly below retail. Very happy to add this beauty, too.


Ferragamo bags are such works of art. Every piece of theirs that I have seen here are so beautiful and exquisite. This is a stunning bag, congratulations. And I’m glad FP is stocking Ferragamo again. I think they stopped for a couple of years due to not enough popularity, which always boggles me because Ferragamo has some of the most beautiful collections.


----------



## afroken

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.


I’m so sorry to hear this, @BowieFan1971 . I truly am. My heart breaks for you. I too have grandparents that have some healthy issues and this is what I’ve been most scared of. Like what others have said already, make the most of your trip. I’m sure he has heard you.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my tribe that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.


Oh honey, I'm so sorry. 
I'm glad you called and said goodbye - and I'm certain he heard you. 
I would bet that your Grandfather would want you to go to Italy and have a great time. It will be hard sometimes and you will be sad sometimes, but I'm sure he would want you to have a fabulous trip. 
Sending you hugs.  


baghabitz34 said:


> Next on the CPW reduction:
> View attachment 5649442
> 
> Tweed Tabby from Coach.


What a fun bag! 


More bags said:


> Your Kelly positively glows, she’s a stunner!


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sunshine mama said:


> In love!!!


Thank you Sunshine! Getting a complement from you is really something - you have the most extraordinary collection!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

afroken said:


> Sorry for MIA. I went on a vacation to UK and a few days after I got back, came down with the dreaded COVID. Aside from the flu-like symptoms, I was just so, so fatigued. Doing simple tasks had me out of breath. I hope this goes away soon. On the bright side, I never lost my sense of taste and smell, and I’m a big foodie!
> 
> I missed the previous few weeks’ challenges so I’m catching up. First up is my bucket bag from Massaccesi.
> View attachment 5649973
> 
> 
> I only have one clutch. It’s from Mackage. I don’t have a picture so posting a stock one.
> View attachment 5649974
> 
> 
> Next up is backpack. I have two. One I use for work on days I’m going into the office. It has my company logo and vision statement on it lol and isn’t fashionable at all. Another one is a Fjallraven Kanken which I use as a travel backpack or on days I want to wear a more stylish backpack than my work company one.
> View attachment 5649977
> 
> 
> 
> I found the Alexa to be on the heavier side and struggled wearing it with her original strap (it was thin and rigid). I later had a wide shoulder strap ordered from Massaccesi (the one you saw in the pic) and the difference was night and day - the weight no longer bothered me and I could wear it walking around for a whole day. But I think the leather makes a difference to the weight too, mine is the polished buffalo, which is heavier than their soft buffalo. I believe @ElainePG had another leather and I remember her saying that one was very heavy.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear this. Please take care of yourself and can’t wait to see you back.
> 
> Ferragamo bags are such works of art. Every piece of theirs that I have seen here are so beautiful and exquisite. This is a stunning bag, congratulations. And I’m glad FP is stocking Ferragamo again. I think they stopped for a couple of years due to not enough popularity, which always boggles me because Ferragamo has some of the most beautiful collections.


Thanks! Agreed, Ferragamo has some of the most beautiful prints out there.
I didn’t know FP sold Ferragamo in the past. I’ve been buying from there 4/5 years & never saw them on there.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> I used to have a pair of rabbit lined gloves too. Absolutely the best option for freezing temperatures.
> 
> We need a pic of these to cheer us up.
> 
> There may come a day lux houses no longer make such objects of beauty
> 
> View attachment 5648253


I´m drooling!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Tech guy was great. I take everything back I said about IT, I found a human so I have my pictures back.
> 
> Most of my clutches are Gucci, a couple of Hermes (BB 1938 & vintage white calf Arceau), an ostrich Pickett of London, and a vintage brown lizard  Mappin and Webb convertible day clutch. I also have another 1970s M & W black exotic clutch that's very DISCO. My silver/gold Gucci minaudières sleeps next to me (it was my mother's)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648726
> View attachment 5648728
> View attachment 5648735
> View attachment 5648734
> View attachment 5648732
> View attachment 5648733
> 
> b


Sigh of relief re the IT guy! 
I love all your clutches!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.


I feel for you and am sending a huge hug xxx
IMO your grandpa knows you are right at his side- heart by heart no matter where you physically are. There is a deep connection far above physical places.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you Sunshine! Getting a complement from you is really something - you have the most extraordinary collection!


Awwww. You are very kind!


----------



## papertiger

afroken said:


> Sorry for MIA. I went on a vacation to UK and a few days after I got back, came down with the dreaded COVID. Aside from the flu-like symptoms, I was just so, so fatigued. Doing simple tasks had me out of breath. I hope this goes away soon. On the bright side, I never lost my sense of taste and smell, and I’m a big foodie!
> 
> I missed the previous few weeks’ challenges so I’m catching up. First up is my bucket bag from Massaccesi.
> View attachment 5649973
> 
> 
> I only have one clutch. It’s from Mackage. I don’t have a picture so posting a stock one.
> View attachment 5649974
> 
> 
> Next up is backpack. I have two. One I use for work on days I’m going into the office. It has my company logo and vision statement on it lol and isn’t fashionable at all. Another one is a Fjallraven Kanken which I use as a travel backpack or on days I want to wear a more stylish backpack than my work company one.
> View attachment 5649977
> 
> 
> 
> I found the Alexa to be on the heavier side and struggled wearing it with her original strap (it was thin and rigid). I later had a wide shoulder strap ordered from Massaccesi (the one you saw in the pic) and the difference was night and day - the weight no longer bothered me and I could wear it walking around for a whole day. But I think the leather makes a difference to the weight too, mine is the polished buffalo, which is heavier than their soft buffalo. I believe @ElainePG had another leather and I remember her saying that one was very heavy.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear this. Please take care of yourself and can’t wait to see you back.
> 
> Ferragamo bags are such works of art. Every piece of theirs that I have seen here are so beautiful and exquisite. This is a stunning bag, congratulations. And I’m glad FP is stocking Ferragamo again. I think they stopped for a couple of years due to not enough popularity, which always boggles me because Ferragamo has some of the most beautiful collections.


But what a clutch!


----------



## papertiger

Cross-posted from the Gucci forum.  

Not the best pic but I just had to share

Gucci Med green exclusive with 3 straps. This one is a keeper  




Now, I have to think about which bag(s) need to go now (one in one out rule  )


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Cross-posted from the Gucci forum.
> 
> Not the best pic but I just had to share
> 
> Gucci Med green exclusive with 3 straps. This one is a keeper
> 
> View attachment 5650815
> 
> 
> Now, I have to think about which bag(s) need to go now (one in one out rule  )


What a beauty!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> What a beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> Cross-posted from the Gucci forum.
> 
> Not the best pic but I just had to share
> 
> Gucci Med green exclusive with 3 straps. This one is a keeper
> 
> View attachment 5650815
> 
> 
> Now, I have to think about which bag(s) need to go now (one in one out rule  )


Gorgeous! Glad you finally found a winner.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> Cross-posted from the Gucci forum.
> 
> Not the best pic but I just had to share
> 
> Gucci Med green exclusive with 3 straps. This one is a keeper
> 
> View attachment 5650815
> 
> 
> Now, I have to think about which bag(s) need to go now (one in one out rule  )


So gorgeous! Congrats! I am so happy for you!


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Cross-posted from the Gucci forum.
> 
> Not the best pic but I just had to share
> 
> Gucci Med green exclusive with 3 straps. This one is a keeper
> 
> View attachment 5650815
> 
> 
> Now, I have to think about which bag(s) need to go now (one in one out rule  )


WOW ! I am so happy for you! Enjoy it!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Gorgeous! Glad you finally found a winner.





880 said:


> So gorgeous! Congrats! I am so happy for you!





dcooney4 said:


> WOW ! I am so happy for you! Enjoy it!



Thank you everyone 

I must admit, when I was on way my home, my first thoughts were that I wanted to share with all of you  I can't think of another group of friends (apart from in the Gucci forum) who could understand.


----------



## DME

papertiger said:


> Cross-posted from the Gucci forum.
> 
> Not the best pic but I just had to share
> 
> Gucci Med green exclusive with 3 straps. This one is a keeper
> 
> View attachment 5650815
> 
> 
> Now, I have to think about which bag(s) need to go now (one in one out rule  )


Wow, just wow. This is stunning! Congratulations!!!


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Cross-posted from the Gucci forum.
> 
> Not the best pic but I just had to share
> 
> Gucci Med green exclusive with 3 straps. This one is a keeper
> 
> View attachment 5650815
> 
> 
> Now, I have to think about which bag(s) need to go now (one in one out rule  )


Gorgeous! I'm glad you held out for the perfect one.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Cross-posted from the Gucci forum.
> 
> Not the best pic but I just had to share
> 
> Gucci Med green exclusive with 3 straps. This one is a keeper
> 
> View attachment 5650815
> 
> 
> Now, I have to think about which bag(s) need to go now (one in one out rule  )


Wow! Just wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Kimbashop

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.


I’m so sorry to hear this!


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> Wow, just wow. This is stunning! Congratulations!!!



Thank you 


whateve said:


> Gorgeous! I'm glad you held out for the perfect one.



Thank you, makes me feel a bit better for all my dithering (this one didn't arrive until about a week ago)


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Wow! Just wow! Congratulations!



Thank you


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Cross-posted from the Gucci forum.
> 
> Not the best pic but I just had to share
> 
> Gucci Med green exclusive with 3 straps. This one is a keeper
> 
> View attachment 5650815
> 
> 
> Now, I have to think about which bag(s) need to go now (one in one out rule  )


Wow, what a GORGEOUS bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

BowieFan1971 said:


> Because you can’t make this stuff up and it feels like someone up there wants only bittersweet for me…
> 
> Last night I found out my grandpa was admitted into the hospital and immediately put on a morphine drip because his lung cancer has metastasized to his brain and he is not expected to make it to the weekend, could go at any time. I called him today to say goodbye (and bawled my eyes out)…he is basically being kept unconscious until he passes because of the pain so I spoke to the sound of him breathing. It is a 14 hour drive to get to him and there is no guarantee I would make it in time. I had thought of postponing Italy yet again but was told by my entire family to go. So I am but instead of being happy and excited, I am sad, cried today and know that I will be told during my trip that he has passed. I hope I can just enjoy Italy once I get there…but not the best of starts.


I am so sorry to hear this.  Hugs!


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Wow, what a GORGEOUS bag!  Congratulations!



Thank you P&P!  

Gonna have a play soon.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Hello everyone!  I believe I missed backpack and clutch week?  Anyway, the only backpack I own is a no-name utilitarian one that I rarely use.  As for clutches, my BV knots don't get used a whole lot, but I am glad I have them if the occasion arises for more dressy or formal events.  I also have the Dior promenade bag that can be used as a clutch, and I will post a pic if I can find one.
I've had a lot on my plate recently, and it looks like it will continue that way.  So I will pop in and post as and when I can.   Hopefully it will be less busy closer to the holidays.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Found a pic of my Promenade bag.  The chain is detachable, which is nice, and it holds more than the wallet on chain, which is very useful.


----------



## dcooney4

Here are two of my backpacks. Just ordered one to be made too by GFG in redwood bison.


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> Cross-posted from the Gucci forum.
> 
> Not the best pic but I just had to share
> 
> Gucci Med green exclusive with 3 straps. This one is a keeper
> 
> View attachment 5650815
> 
> 
> Now, I have to think about which bag(s) need to go now (one in one out rule  )



Congratulations on getting this beauty!


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on getting this beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Here are two of my backpacks. Just ordered one to be made too by GFG in redwood bison.
> 
> View attachment 5651262
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651263



Oh, the leather is amazing!


----------



## papertiger

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5651195
> 
> Found a pic of my Promenade bag.  The chain is detachable, which is nice, and it holds more than the wallet on chain, which is very useful.



Looks like a darling and useful little bag


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

papertiger said:


> Looks like a darling and useful little bag


Thank you!   It's particularly good for travel as it's quite under the radar, with minimal branding.

Looks like next week's topic is bags that don't count.  I assume this includes bags that are earmarked for departure from our collections?   Interested to see what others include in this category.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!   It's particularly good for travel as it's quite under the radar, with minimal branding.
> 
> Looks like next week's topic is bags that don't count.  I assume this includes bags that are earmarked for departure from our collections?   Interested to see what others include in this category.


That week was at my suggestion! I expect we’ll all have a different definition of what this is and I’m OK with that, not to mention very interested in seeing the takes others here will have on this topic and the reasons behind their thinking. For me personally, I won’t include anything in my “closet for departing bags” (with credit to @diane278 for coining this phrase) on my list since I’ve already decided to let them go, but that’s just me. If you want to include them in your list, then please do!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

DME said:


> That week was at my suggestion! I expect we’ll all have a different definition of what this is and I’m OK with that, not to mention very interested in seeing the takes others here will have on this topic and the reasons behind their thinking. For me personally, I won’t include anything in my “closet for departing bags” (with credit to @diane278 for coining this phrase) on my list since I’ve already decided to let them go, but that’s just me. If you want to include them in your list, then please do!


I agree that we will all probably have slightly different definitions of this.  I am going to think about it a bit, but will probably include my bags in the "closet for departing bags" in this category.   The thing is, until they've actually left my closet, they're still there, and yet, they're not a part of active usage or rotation, so they don't count.  Well, at least that is my reasoning, lol.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5651195
> 
> Found a pic of my Promenade bag.  The chain is detachable, which is nice, and it holds more than the wallet on chain, which is very useful.


She is so elegant in black! 
I think my leopard version is a Promenade model, too, but totally different vibes. 




Thank you for reminding me that the strap is detachable and I could use the bag as a clutch.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

cowgirlsboots said:


> She is so elegant in black!
> I think my leopard version is a Promenade model, too, but totally different vibes.
> 
> View attachment 5651601
> 
> 
> Thank you for reminding me that the strap is detachable and I could use the bag as a clutch.


Your leopard Promenade bag is adorable!  I agree about the different vibes, and I think the leopard version is quite rare -- I have never seen one before.  It's the perfect size for a clutch!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!   It's particularly good for travel as it's quite under the radar, with minimal branding.
> 
> Looks like next week's topic is bags that don't count.  I assume this includes bags that are earmarked for departure from our collections?   Interested to see what others include in this category.


I usually define “don’t count” bags as ones that, for some reason, cannot work in the daily rotation.

For example, luggage and duffle bags. Too big.
Gym bags. Too big and often packed and in-use.
Laptop bag. Too slim and too divided.
Knitting bags.  In use and full of loose tiny things that make it a pain to empty them.


----------



## papertiger

2 bags in one day, neither one my H Evie, who am I?  








New Gucci Blondie day and  old inherited Chanel Tassel bag evening out


----------



## maryg1

papertiger said:


> 2 bags in one day, neither one my H Evie, who am I?
> 
> View attachment 5651743
> 
> 
> New Gucci Blondie day and  old inherited Chanel Tassel bag evening out


That green is spectacular!


----------



## papertiger

maryg1 said:


> That green is spectacular!



Thank you, I learned it was officially called Mystery Green (I love that name).


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> 2 bags in one day, neither one my H Evie, who am I?
> 
> View attachment 5651743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651745
> View attachment 5651744
> 
> 
> New Gucci Blondie day and  old inherited Chanel Tassel bag evening out


I love 2 bag days! Your 2 bags are lovely!


----------



## baghabitz34

2-in-1: Coach Field Tote in wine that I need to lower the CPW on.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vintage Leather said:


> *I usually define “don’t count” bags as ones that, for some reason, cannot work in the daily rotation.*
> 
> For example, luggage and duffle bags. Too big.
> Gym bags. Too big and often packed and in-use.
> Laptop bag. Too slim and too divided.
> Knitting bags.  In use and full of loose tiny things that make it a pain to empty them.


This is a good definition, and probably the definition most of us would use.  I have a laptop bag, and small to mid-sized duffle bags that I don't count either.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Your leopard Promenade bag is adorable!  I agree about the different vibes, and I think the leopard version is quite rare -- I have never seen one before.  It's the perfect size for a clutch!


Thank you so much! 
Actually I´ve never seen the leopard in real life, either- except for mine which has been lingering in the classifieds for months while I kept waiting for the price to go down... it did in the end, significantly and I bought it.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> She is so elegant in black!
> I think my leopard version is a Promenade model, too, but totally different vibes.
> 
> View attachment 5651601
> 
> 
> Thank you for reminding me that the strap is detachable and I could use the bag as a clutch.


This is so fun. I love the pattern placement on it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

For me - bags that don't count are bags I only carry because I 'need' a particular function.

*Travel bags* - my Longchamp Le Pliage Neo is a bag I only carry when I travel. It's a very handy and needed bag,  but that's the only time I carry it.
*Formal bags* - I have 2 - one navy velvet and one burgundy suede with silver beading - definitely not everyday bags but needed. 
*A Lilly Pulitzer clear plastic crossbody *- for stadium events. I learned my lesson the day I forgot that clear bags go right through security, while the very cute and comfy MZ Wallace had to be inspected... 
*Bags that are on the way out* - I have been trying to sell my Just Campagne Deville 2 for over a year; I bought another T Burch McGraw but I hate the leather - so anything that I'm selling or considering donating - doesn't count. Those bags are invisible to me...


----------



## dcooney4

Bags I don’t count are travel on bags, gym bag, Art supplies carrying tote. Beach tote. Grocery bags! This backpack I use only when traveling. It has a travel sleeve and sits on my suitcase. Also I have a List of all the items but don’t count them as handbags.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

afroken said:


> Sorry for MIA. I went on a vacation to UK and a few days after I got back, came down with the dreaded COVID. Aside from the flu-like symptoms, I was just so, so fatigued. Doing simple tasks had me out of breath. I hope this goes away soon. On the bright side, I never lost my sense of taste and smell, and I’m a big foodie!
> 
> I missed the previous few weeks’ challenges so I’m catching up. First up is my bucket bag from Massaccesi.
> View attachment 5649973
> 
> 
> I only have one clutch. It’s from Mackage. I don’t have a picture so posting a stock one.
> View attachment 5649974
> 
> 
> Next up is backpack. I have two. One I use for work on days I’m going into the office. It has my company logo and vision statement on it lol and isn’t fashionable at all. Another one is a Fjallraven Kanken which I use as a travel backpack or on days I want to wear a more stylish backpack than my work company one.
> View attachment 5649977
> 
> 
> 
> I found the Alexa to be on the heavier side and struggled wearing it with her original strap (it was thin and rigid). I later had a wide shoulder strap ordered from Massaccesi (the one you saw in the pic) and the difference was night and day - the weight no longer bothered me and I could wear it walking around for a whole day. But I think the leather makes a difference to the weight too, mine is the polished buffalo, which is heavier than their soft buffalo. I believe @ElainePG had another leather and I remember her saying that one was very heavy.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear this. Please take care of yourself and can’t wait to see you back.
> 
> Ferragamo bags are such works of art. Every piece of theirs that I have seen here are so beautiful and exquisite. This is a stunning bag, congratulations. And I’m glad FP is stocking Ferragamo again. I think they stopped for a couple of years due to not enough popularity, which always boggles me because Ferragamo has some of the most beautiful collections.


Sorry to hear you got Covid after your trip. Your bags are pretty, the leather looks great on your bucket bag.


----------



## More bags

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5651195
> 
> Found a pic of my Promenade bag.  The chain is detachable, which is nice, and it holds more than the wallet on chain, which is very useful.


I’ve always loved your Dior Promenade WOC. Gorgeous necklace and ring, too!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Here are two of my backpacks. Just ordered one to be made too by GFG in redwood bison.
> 
> View attachment 5651262
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651263


Great backpacks, such versatility. I especially like your MZ Wallace one that you use for travelling.


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Great backpacks, such versatility. I especially like your MZ Wallace one that you use for travelling.


Thank you! It is a favorite.


----------



## lill_canele

Agree with many others above that my bags that "don't count" are probably travel and gym. 

I kind of even mentally view my work bag as a "doesn't count" bag. I think in the past, when I changed up work bags and had more structured or aesthetic work bags, I would count them. But since the pandemic, I exchanged out all my work totes/laptop bags, for my sturdy simple Longchamp. 

I also, don't really think that much about my work bag. It's like I have an on-off switch for work vs off-work. In work mode I just reflexively grab and go with my Longchamp. And then when it comes to my days off, I wear normal clothes and get into thinking about which bag I want to wear for what occasion or with which outfit. 

It's funny because in terms of price and cost per wear, it is probably the most reliable and best bang for my buck bag I've every had.


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> She is so elegant in black!
> I think my leopard version is a Promenade model, too, but totally different vibes.
> 
> View attachment 5651601
> 
> 
> Thank you for reminding me that the strap is detachable and I could use the bag as a clutch.


Great leopard Dior!


papertiger said:


> 2 bags in one day, neither one my H Evie, who am I?
> 
> View attachment 5651743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651745
> View attachment 5651744
> 
> 
> New Gucci Blondie day and  old inherited Chanel Tassel bag evening out


Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hi All!  I skipped around on a few pages to try to catch up but gave up. So, I hope everyone is doing well!

Life for me has hit a great place. A new job and decorating a new house are keeping me super busy in happy ways. (I literally gutted the first floor and we’re living with dust and mayhem. Our “kitchen” is a mini fridge with a hot plate and microwave on a chef’s table in the sitting area of our bedroom. LOL!)

BUT! I’m back on the forum because I’m thinking of selling a couple of my Chanel bags and wanted to get my head back in the bag game to see if that’s the right decision.  My post Covid lifestyle is different and my personal style continues to evolve so they don’t hit the bullseye for me anymore. And, they somehow feel a bit dated…a bit of a yawn.

Now I’m *not* saying no Chanels ever. I actually finally gave in and bought the gold mini I’ve been wanting. But I just don’t wear the bigger bags (jumbos or Boy) much at all. 

So, I’m going to lurk the forum a bit to see what potential replacements catch my eye as I ponder if I should sell. I don’t want to regret letting them go but I also don’t need bags IF (big if) I won’t ever really use them much anymore. Hmmmmm…


----------



## Sparkletastic

Re: bags that count. I’ve stopped caring about count because at 27 bags, my collection is way under my maximum of 35.  My bag mania is gone so I feel free to add whatever / whenever.

This year I’ve only purchased 2 bags: black caviar Chanel Jumbo single flap w/shw (yes I see the irony ) and a gold lamb mini Chanel w/ghw. I plan to sell at least 3 bags: gold Chanel Boy, black Fendi By The Way, blue Bulgari bucket.

That being said, I don’t consider my exercise bag or plain work laptop bag part of my collection.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi All!  I skipped around on a few pages to try to catch up but gave up. So, I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Life for me has hit a great place. A new job and decorating a new house are keeping me super busy in happy ways. (I literally gutted the first floor and we’re living with dust and mayhem. Our “kitchen” is a mini fridge with a hot plate and microwave on a chef’s table in the sitting area of our bedroom. LOL!)
> 
> BUT! I’m back on the forum because I’m thinking of selling a couple of my Chanel bags and wanted to get my head back in the bag game to see if that’s the right decision.  My post Covid lifestyle is different and my personal style continues to evolve so they don’t hit the bullseye for me anymore. And, they somehow feel a bit dated…a bit of a yawn.
> 
> Now I’m *not* saying no Chanels ever. I actually finally gave in and bought the gold mini I’ve been wanting. But I just don’t wear the bigger bags (jumbos or Boy) much at all.
> 
> So, I’m going to lurk the forum a bit to see what potential replacements catch my eye as I ponder if I should sell. I don’t want to regret letting them go but I also don’t need bags IF (big if) I won’t ever really use them much anymore. Hmmmmm…


Welcome back! It's so nice to see you here! The new job and decorating sounds great! Are you still in the same town? When we remodeled, the microwave was in the garage, the toaster oven was in the bathroom, and the refrigerator was on the porch. At times, the washer and dryer were in the back yard! The result was well worth it. I'd like to do some more rooms but DH doesn't want any more disruption.


----------



## Sparkletastic

whateve said:


> Welcome back! It's so nice to see you here! The new job and decorating sounds great! Are you still in the same town? When we remodeled, the microwave was in the garage, the toaster oven was in the bathroom, and the refrigerator was on the porch. At times, the washer and dryer were in the back yard! The result was well worth it. I'd like to do some more rooms but DH doesn't want any more disruption.


Thanks @whateve!

I’m glad you’re happy with your remodeling results! I keep reminding myself of how nice it will be but, we’re only a month in and I’m over it.

We bought in the same general area but a different township. This Phase 1 remodel covers the entry, formal living, kitchen, my home office, hearth room, and laundry room. So I can’t even do laundry.  Phase II will be the master suite, media room and exercise room. I’d intended to do them in the spring but Mr. Sparkle gets a squinty glare when I mention that timing. LOL!  I think he’s going to demand a break.

So, I’m simultaneously excited, tired and antsy.


----------



## dcooney4

I forgot that I don't count evening bags and my lv toilet 26 in my regular bag count because I only use them.


----------



## baghabitz34

@Sparkletastic Hi! Welcome back. Congrats on the new job & home.

Similar to @Cookiefiend, bags I don’t count include are:
1) my work bag - it’s a backpack that I only use for work
2) wristlets - I use them rarely & only for moments/events when I need to be extremely minimal 
3) travel bags 
4) bags that are on the way out


----------



## papertiger

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi All!  I skipped around on a few pages to try to catch up but gave up. So, I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Life for me has hit a great place. A new job and decorating a new house are keeping me super busy in happy ways. (I literally gutted the first floor and we’re living with dust and mayhem. Our “kitchen” is a mini fridge with a hot plate and microwave on a chef’s table in the sitting area of our bedroom. LOL!)
> 
> BUT! I’m back on the forum because I’m thinking of selling a couple of my Chanel bags and wanted to get my head back in the bag game to see if that’s the right decision.  My post Covid lifestyle is different and my personal style continues to evolve so they don’t hit the bullseye for me anymore. And, they somehow feel a bit dated…a bit of a yawn.
> 
> Now I’m *not* saying no Chanels ever. I actually finally gave in and bought the gold mini I’ve been wanting. But I just don’t wear the bigger bags (jumbos or Boy) much at all.
> 
> So, I’m going to lurk the forum a bit to see what potential replacements catch my eye as I ponder if I should sell. I don’t want to regret letting them go but I also don’t need bags IF (big if) I won’t ever really use them much anymore. Hmmmmm…



Lovely to see you! 

I guess the only pause is knowing for sure you'll not miss those bags, coz CC<prices<<<<....

I had been thinking of selling my Chanel too but then started wearing some again - after years. You just never know.


----------



## papertiger

I don't count full stop  

OK, really don't count:

*Briefcases* aren't exactly bags but then I work full time so they are very well used, and I love them. I don't know what guys (of the male variety) carry ugly nylon backpacks to work now, so hideous (I think they like them because backpacks take up so much space and makes the guys take up more space).  

Liberty X Apple black leather Iolanthe-embossed lap-top case
Loewe doc/brief case (I would carry my iPad but not my laptop) 
Asprey Red Box leather Hanover briefcase 
Paul Smith blush pink sig-print satchel/brief 
Aquascutum folding briefcase 

My Asprey red briefcase is poised for action, iPad and Hermes Eazip notebook holder inside. Conference/meeting ready "snap, click"  Raining today though so using Liberty/Apple. 

*Pouches* I use for walks on the beach, park, fetch a takeaway (takeout) 
Stingray-print and brown leather crossbody pouches 

*Canvas, cotton and/or foldaways *
I'm not going to even list

*My backpacks* are Burberry and Chanel so they count, my army-surplus camouflage doesn't though.


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> I don't count full stop
> 
> OK, really don't count:
> 
> *Briefcases* aren't exactly bags but then I work full time so they are very well used, and I love them. I don't know what guys (of the male variety) carry ugly nylon backpacks to work now, so hideous (I think they like them because backpacks take up so much space and makes the guys take up more space).
> 
> Liberty X Apple black leather Iolanthe-embossed lap-top case
> Loewe doc/brief case (I would carry my iPad but not my laptop)
> Asprey Red Box leather Hanover briefcase
> Paul Smith blush pink sig-print satchel/brief
> Aquascutum folding briefcase
> 
> My Asprey red briefcase is poised for action, iPad and Hermes Eazip notebook holder inside. Conference/meeting ready "snap, click"  Raining today though so using Liberty/Apple.
> 
> *Pouches* I use for walks on the beach, park, fetch a takeaway (takeout)
> Stingray-print and brown leather crossbody pouches
> 
> *Canvas, cotton and/or foldaways *
> I'm not going to even list
> 
> *My backpacks* are Burberry and Chanel so they count, my army-surplus camouflage doesn't though.


My two cents as a person that uses a backpack for work - I use it because it’s comfortable. The two padded shoulder straps makes it extremely comfortable & easy to use. I tried briefcases when I first started working professionally. I didn’t like one shoulder/one arm carry.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## 880

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi All!  I skipped around on a few pages to try to catch up but gave up. So, I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Life for me has hit a great place. A new job and decorating a new house are keeping me super busy in happy ways. (I literally gutted the first floor and we’re living with dust and mayhem. Our “kitchen” is a mini fridge with a hot plate and microwave on a chef’s table in the sitting area of our bedroom. LOL!)
> 
> BUT! I’m back on the forum because I’m thinking of selling a couple of my Chanel bags and wanted to get my head back in the bag game to see if that’s the right decision.  My post Covid lifestyle is different and my personal style continues to evolve so they don’t hit the bullseye for me anymore. And, they somehow feel a bit dated…a bit of a yawn.
> 
> Now I’m *not* saying no Chanels ever. I actually finally gave in and bought the gold mini I’ve been wanting. But I just don’t wear the bigger bags (jumbos or Boy) much at all.
> 
> So, I’m going to lurk the forum a bit to see what potential replacements catch my eye as I ponder if I should sell. I don’t want to regret letting them go but I also don’t need bags IF (big if) I won’t ever really use them much anymore. Hmmmmm…


Congrats! Everything sounds amazing, and I’m glad to see you back  DH and I are also in the midst of our gut renovation and ordering all the furniture. . . It’s a lot to take in! (But it’s our second apt, so we do have a place to live). I’m glad you got your gold mini, and think that if your lifestyle has changed, you absolutely should give up some bags. . .

my bags that don’t count are my travel bags including a Goyard St. Louis PM that I fold flat and tuck into one of my carry ones as an extra (just in case) bag. Also, bags that I stopped wearing and loaned to my mom (as opposed to those that I have given her as a gift)


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> My two cents as a person that uses a backpack for work - I use it because it’s comfortable. The two padded shoulder straps makes it extremely comfortable & easy to use. I tried briefcases when I first started working professionally. I didn’t like one shoulder/one arm carry.



It's true, but the guys I sit with on the train with are literally called 'City Boys' in finance, corporate law and aviation insurance, and work in the City of London. They are wearing $2K suits, H ties, whole flagons of Dior Sauvage, and handmade shoes - with ugly nylon backpacks.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> It's true, but the guys I sit with on the train with are literally called 'City Boys' in finance, corporate law and aviation insurance, and work in the City of London. They are wearing $2K suits, H ties, whole flagons of Dior Sauvage, and handmade shoes - with ugly nylon backpacks.


In NY, it’s similar, except with worse shoes and a lot of tumi backpacks or cases. There were decades of Davidoff cool water; Burberry Brit; and then le labo, I forget which one, but I think all of mid town Manhattan wore the same.

ETA: le labo Santal 33


----------



## cowgirlsboots

*Bags that don´t count....*
... for me are various cheap vintage bags I have to go with just one vintage outfit. There are quite a few, actually they are everywhere and I certainly am not willing to count them or consider them serious bags. I simply have them and don´t feel guilty about them.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Yesterday the universe- or a technical glitch - saved me from buying a bag just because there was a coupon code. Said code simply didn´t work no matter how often I tried, so I gave up and let it expire. Today I´m fine with not having bought the bag. I like it, but more in general than specifically. It´s the Diorama satchel in cracked deerskin. The one I almost got was burgundy with gold HW. When I´m honest and not solely focused on the price I´d prefer it in black or dark grey with silver. One day one at a price I´m willing to pay will turn up and the code will work! 
Until then I´ll simply wear one of the numerous bags I already own on the reare occasions I leave the house with a handbag. School is awful atm. So much of my time goes into doing research, preparing notes and feeding the information to my DS, who otherwise wouldn´t do anything and fail his tests.
And when I have time I´m sitting over one of the silliest sewing projects ever. I bought a 50ies mens´leather jacket for cheap. It looked so good in the sales pictures and fit me fairly well when it arrived. But then I had a close look and noticed it had been altered before. The alteration obviously was done by somebody without any sewing experience. So shoddy, so hatchet style. Guess who unpicked the whole thing! Now I´m trying to put the puzzle back together, making the lines better, add new leather to places that were simply hacked away... it takes so much time and I´m not sure I will be able to solve it.


----------



## whateve

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks @whateve!
> 
> I’m glad you’re happy with your remodeling results! I keep reminding myself of how nice it will be but, we’re only a month in and I’m over it.
> 
> We bought in the same general area but a different township. This Phase 1 remodel covers the entry, formal living, kitchen, my home office, hearth room, and laundry room. So I can’t even do laundry.  Phase II will be the master suite, media room and exercise room. I’d intended to do them in the spring but Mr. Sparkle gets a squinty glare when I mention that timing. LOL!  I think he’s going to demand a break.
> 
> So, I’m simultaneously excited, tired and antsy.


It is so disruptive! The only way we would have moved is if the new house was already perfect. It seemed easier to remodel than move. Now that it is done, I wish we had it done it years ago. 

We were lucky in that the contractors re-hooked up the washer and dryer for the weekends when they weren't working on the house, so we never had to go to a laundromat. The part of the house that is left would just need painting and new flooring, but we have a lot of heavy furniture that no one wants to move so it would be difficult to get done, and most of the walls need re-texturizing. I'm glad that we expanded the scope of the project when they were here, so we had the cabinets in a couple bathrooms refinished, and repainted the walls in those bathrooms. DH overrode my desire to get those bathroom floors redone at the same time. I really hate those floors!


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Yesterday the universe- or a technical glitch - saved me from buying a bag just because there was a coupon code. Said code simply didn´t work no matter how often I tried, so I gave up and let it expire. Today I´m fine with not having bought the bag. I like it, but more in general than specifically. It´s the Diorama satchel in cracked deerskin. The one I almost got was burgundy with gold HW. When I´m honest and not solely focused on the price I´d prefer it in black or dark grey with silver. One day one at a price I´m willing to pay will turn up and the code will work!
> Until then I´ll simply wear one of the numerous bags I already own on the reare occasions I leave the house with a handbag. School is awful atm. So much of my time goes into doing research, preparing notes and feeding the information to my DS, who otherwise wouldn´t do anything and fail his tests.
> And when I have time I´m sitting over one of the silliest sewing projects ever. I bought a 50ies mens´leather jacket for cheap. It looked so good in the sales pictures and fit me fairly well when it arrived. But then I had a close look and noticed it had been altered before. The alteration obviously was done by somebody without any sewing experience. So shoddy, so hatchet style. Guess who unpicked the whole thing! Now I´m trying to put the puzzle back together, making the lines better, add new leather to places that were simply hacked away... it takes so much time and I´m not sure I will be able to solve it.


I had a similar experience. I was trying to buy a bag from a department store website, and as I was checking out, they offered me 20% off if I applied for their credit card. So I applied for the card but when I tried to checkout, the card didn't work. I think something about the expiration date was screwed up, and they couldn't help me over the phone. They said I have to wait for the card to come in the mail. By that time the bag could be sold out. In my disappointment, I ordered another bag from another site. I may end up with both bags or none.


----------



## JenJBS

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi All!  I skipped around on a few pages to try to catch up but gave up. So, I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Life for me has hit a great place. A new job and decorating a new house are keeping me super busy in happy ways. (I literally gutted the first floor and we’re living with dust and mayhem. Our “kitchen” is a mini fridge with a hot plate and microwave on a chef’s table in the sitting area of our bedroom. LOL!)
> 
> BUT! I’m back on the forum because I’m thinking of selling a couple of my Chanel bags and wanted to get my head back in the bag game to see if that’s the right decision.  My post Covid lifestyle is different and my personal style continues to evolve so they don’t hit the bullseye for me anymore. And, they somehow feel a bit dated…a bit of a yawn.
> 
> Now I’m *not* saying no Chanels ever. I actually finally gave in and bought the gold mini I’ve been wanting. But I just don’t wear the bigger bags (jumbos or Boy) much at all.
> 
> So, I’m going to lurk the forum a bit to see what potential replacements catch my eye as I ponder if I should sell. I don’t want to regret letting them go but I also don’t need bags IF (big if) I won’t ever really use them much anymore. Hmmmmm…



Good to see you back! Congratulations on the new job, and new house!!!


----------



## DME

*Bags that don’t count:* I have several (categories, that is!).
- If it’s in the pile to be given away, or consigned, then I don’t count them.
- If it’s a reusable bag (think Trader Joe’s, lululemon), then I don’t count them. I have several cotton canvas totes I use for mall shopping; I also don’t count those.
- If it’s a travel bag, then I often don’t count them. Exceptions include my LV Neverfulls (three) and my Goyard St. Louis (two). They weren’t cheap and I use them for work in addition to travel, so I count them. I don’t, however, count my four Longchamp Le Pliage bags. Yes, I’m a conundrum, but in my defense, those are strictly used for travel, so… (I can rationalize anything. Watch me!)
- Beach bags don’t count (because I’m not Marc Jacobs; my Neverfulls have never touched the sand).
- lululemon bags don’t count. I bought most of them during the early days of COVID because they were easy to wipe down. Turns out they’re lightweight and functional, so I’ve kept them in heavy rotation. I may or may not have just purchased a newer style crossbody (like just last week)…

I suspect if I counted all of the above as part of my collection, then DH might disown me!


----------



## DME

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi All!  I skipped around on a few pages to try to catch up but gave up. So, I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Life for me has hit a great place. A new job and decorating a new house are keeping me super busy in happy ways. (I literally gutted the first floor and we’re living with dust and mayhem. Our “kitchen” is a mini fridge with a hot plate and microwave on a chef’s table in the sitting area of our bedroom. LOL!)
> 
> BUT! I’m back on the forum because I’m thinking of selling a couple of my Chanel bags and wanted to get my head back in the bag game to see if that’s the right decision.  My post Covid lifestyle is different and my personal style continues to evolve so they don’t hit the bullseye for me anymore. And, they somehow feel a bit dated…a bit of a yawn.
> 
> Now I’m *not* saying no Chanels ever. I actually finally gave in and bought the gold mini I’ve been wanting. But I just don’t wear the bigger bags (jumbos or Boy) much at all.
> 
> So, I’m going to lurk the forum a bit to see what potential replacements catch my eye as I ponder if I should sell. I don’t want to regret letting them go but I also don’t need bags IF (big if) I won’t ever really use them much anymore. Hmmmmm…


Welcome back! Looking forward to hearing more about how you’ll further work on your collection!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

More bags said:


> I’ve always loved your Dior Promenade WOC. Gorgeous necklace and ring, too!


Thank you!  I believe the necklace is jade.   I haven't worn these in a long time, but thought the green color looked pretty against the black bag.  It was gifted to me by my aunt when I was in college.  When it comes to beaded necklaces, for some reason, I don't wear them very often and when I do, I typically prefer to double the strands and wear them close to the neckline rather than as a long dangling necklace.  


Sparkletastic said:


> Hi All!  I skipped around on a few pages to try to catch up but gave up. So, I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Life for me has hit a great place. A new job and decorating a new house are keeping me super busy in happy ways. (I literally gutted the first floor and we’re living with dust and mayhem. Our “kitchen” is a mini fridge with a hot plate and microwave on a chef’s table in the sitting area of our bedroom. LOL!)
> 
> BUT! I’m back on the forum because I’m thinking of selling a couple of my Chanel bags and wanted to get my head back in the bag game to see if that’s the right decision.  My post Covid lifestyle is different and my personal style continues to evolve so they don’t hit the bullseye for me anymore. And, they somehow feel a bit dated…a bit of a yawn.
> 
> Now I’m *not* saying no Chanels ever. I actually finally gave in and bought the gold mini I’ve been wanting. But I just don’t wear the bigger bags (jumbos or Boy) much at all.
> 
> So, I’m going to lurk the forum a bit to see what potential replacements catch my eye as I ponder if I should sell. I don’t want to regret letting them go but I also don’t need bags IF (big if) I won’t ever really use them much anymore. Hmmmmm…


Welcome, nice to see you back!  Congrats on the new job and house!  As for bags, I remember you really wanted the gold mini, and it's great to hear that you added it to your collection.  Hope you will share a pic sometime.


----------



## More bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Hi All!  I skipped around on a few pages to try to catch up but gave up. So, I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Life for me has hit a great place. A new job and decorating a new house are keeping me super busy in happy ways. (I literally gutted the first floor and we’re living with dust and mayhem. Our “kitchen” is a mini fridge with a hot plate and microwave on a chef’s table in the sitting area of our bedroom. LOL!)
> 
> BUT! I’m back on the forum because I’m thinking of selling a couple of my Chanel bags and wanted to get my head back in the bag game to see if that’s the right decision.  My post Covid lifestyle is different and my personal style continues to evolve so they don’t hit the bullseye for me anymore. And, they somehow feel a bit dated…a bit of a yawn.
> 
> Now I’m *not* saying no Chanels ever. I actually finally gave in and bought the gold mini I’ve been wanting. But I just don’t wear the bigger bags (jumbos or Boy) much at all.
> 
> So, I’m going to lurk the forum a bit to see what potential replacements catch my eye as I ponder if I should sell. I don’t want to regret letting them go but I also don’t need bags IF (big if) I won’t ever really use them much anymore. Hmmmmm…


Great to see you Sparkle! Congratulations on your new job and new home!


----------



## dcooney4

I am trying to make sure I actually wear all the fun little bags I grabbed on sale. Cost per wear is low anyway, but I am still trying to make sure I use them. Was a bit out of control this month and ordered three custom made bags on top of the two Mz bags I bought. Trying to get other things out to even up the count.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> It is so disruptive! The only way we would have moved is if the new house was already perfect. It seemed easier to remodel than move. Now that it is done, I wish we had it done it years ago.
> 
> We were lucky in that the contractors re-hooked up the washer and dryer for the weekends when they weren't working on the house, so we never had to go to a laundromat. The part of the house that is left would just need painting and new flooring, but we have a lot of heavy furniture that no one wants to move so it would be difficult to get done, and most of the walls need re-texturizing. I'm glad that we expanded the scope of the project when they were here, so we had the cabinets in a couple bathrooms refinished, and repainted the walls in those bathrooms. DH overrode my desire to get those bathroom floors redone at the same time. I really hate those floors!


It sounds like a fabulous dream to be all done, congrats I am so happy for you

agree with @dcooney4  that it’s important to wear all the little bags from the pricy ones to the little fun ones! Hope to see pics of yours when I scroll back in the thread

@Sparkletastic , JMO , but I wouldn’t sell a forever bag like the jumbo  too soon. Sometimes I don’t wear something for five or, cough, ten years, but then I fall back in love. other times I rehome and then have to repurchase at a higher price. The only time I might is when I’ve purchased a replacement (i think like your gold mini replacing your gold boy?
Of course, if it was never right to begin with, that is different, but that doesn’t seem to be the case with the jumbo
Then again, at least for me, it’s been several decades since I’ve completely refurnished a new place, and wow dining room tables, dining chairs, and couches are pricy.


----------



## dcooney4

Sparkletastic welcome back!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> It's true, but the guys I sit with on the train with are literally called 'City Boys' in finance, corporate law and aviation insurance, and work in the City of London. They are wearing $2K suits, H ties, whole flagons of Dior Sauvage, and handmade shoes - with ugly nylon backpacks.


Maybe they blew all the money on the suits, watches & shoes?


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Maybe they blew all the money on the suits, watches & shoes?



You are probably correct!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I had a similar experience. I was trying to buy a bag from a department store website, and as I was checking out, they offered me 20% off if I applied for their credit card. So I applied for the card but when I tried to checkout, the card didn't work. I think something about the expiration date was screwed up, and they couldn't help me over the phone. They said I have to wait for the card to come in the mail. By that time the bag could be sold out. In my disappointment, I ordered another bag from another site. I may end up with both bags or none.


It´s such a nuissance when things like this happen! I hope you will get the bag you really want at the price you hope for!


----------



## dcooney4

Curious do you have a favorite suitcase brand that you use for flying? I have an incredibly well made suitcase but, it is 14 1/4 pounds empty. It is a check in bag with two wheels. Would you buy a new suitcase to lose four to five pounds of weight and get 4 wheels?


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Curious do you have a favorite suitcase brand that you use for flying? I have an incredibly well made suitcase but, it is 14 1/4 pounds empty. It is a check in bag with two wheels. Would you buy a new suitcase to lose four to five pounds of weight and get 4 wheels?


Many, many moons ago I worked in the luggage department of Kaufmann’s (part of the May Company, which sold to Macy’s). Travelpro was the gold standard for its lightness and construction. I am on my second set in almost 30 years and we travel a lot. The only reason I replaced the original set is because the airlines messed up my large checked bag in a couple of ways and I wanted spinner wheels. Regardless of which brand you go with, the higher the denier, the better it will hold up and resist tears, water damage, etc.

There are other pricier brands out there I wouldn’t mind owning (Rimowa comes to mind), but given how rough the airlines are with checked baggage, I wouldn’t consider anything too expensive. I would, however, consider a carryon piece in a nicer brand.

YMMV, but my two cents!


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> Many, many moons ago I worked in the luggage department of Kaufmann’s (part of the May Company, which sold to Macy’s). Travelpro was the gold standard for its lightness and construction. I am on my second set in almost 30 years and we travel a lot. The only reason I replaced the original set is because the airlines messed up my large checked bag in a couple of ways and I wanted spinner wheels. Regardless of which brand you go with, the higher the denier, the better it will hold up and resist tears, water damage, etc.
> 
> There are other pricier brands out there I wouldn’t mind owning (Rimowa comes to mind), but given how rough the airlines are with checked baggage, I wouldn’t consider anything too expensive. I would, however, consider a carryon piece in a nicer brand.
> 
> YMMV, but my two cents!


Thanks! I picked up something called Calpak. It is a hardshell one . Hopefully it will be good enough. My other one is so much nicer but weighs A lot.


----------



## baghabitz34

I’ll kick off bag with shoes week with this pairing:


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I picked up something called Calpak. It is a hardshell one . Hopefully it will be good enough. My other one is so much nicer but weighs A lot.


You’ll have to report back on how you like it! I’m not familiar with this brand, so am extra curious.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Curious do you have a favorite suitcase brand that you use for flying? I have an incredibly well made suitcase but, it is 14 1/4 pounds empty. It is a check in bag with two wheels. Would you buy a new suitcase to lose four to five pounds of weight and get 4 wheels?


I've used for the last 6 years or so, IT Luggage.
https://itluggage.co.uk
They're very lightweight and I've not had any issues. I did have a small one that was made of a denim like fabric that didn't last long, but the hard plastic shell ones have been like iron.
(available at my local TJ Maxx)


----------



## baghabitz34

Bags & shoes, round 2:


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> I've used for the last 6 years or so, IT Luggage.
> https://itluggage.co.uk
> They're very lightweight and I've not had any issues. I did have a small one that was made of a denim like fabric that didn't last long, but the hard plastic shell ones have been like iron.
> (available at my local TJ Maxx)


Thanks that is where I bought the Calpak one, but I have not taken tags off yet. I will keep my eyes open for that brand. The one I bought has a bit of a plastic smell so I put some charcoal bags in it. It already smells a bit better. It is just a new smell and I am overly sensitive. The wheels glide wonderfully and the handle comes up high enough for my height. Though I will happy check out The It brand if they have it. Thanks!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Bags & shoes, round 2:
> View attachment 5657632


I love the combo! So my cup of tea!


----------



## baghabitz34

Bags & shoes, round 3: cold weather edition:


----------



## dcooney4

Not a great photo but here is what I wore today.


----------



## dcooney4

Went to tj maxx and they did have an IT suitcase in the size I liked but the inside had no pockets and didn’t have the built in tsa lock. So I stuck with the one I already have. I will check again next week.  They always get new stuff in.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

dcooney4 said:


> Went to tj maxx and they did have an IT suitcase in the size I liked but the inside had no pockets and didn’t have the built in tsa lock. So I stuck with the one I already have. I will check again next week.  They always get new stuff in.


None of my smaller ones have pockets inside or outside, but the big one has a few pockets inside. They’re pretty basic, but lightweight and they roll well.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> None of my smaller ones have pockets inside or outside, but the big one has a few pockets inside. They’re pretty basic, but lightweight and they roll well.


I am looking for the medium check in size. I will look again. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Bags & shoes, round 2:
> View attachment 5657632



Perfect!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Bags & shoes, round 3: cold weather edition:
> View attachment 5657992



Those are my kinda boots!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Not a great photo but here is what I wore today.
> 
> View attachment 5658152



Great to See I'm not alone on the combat boot front


----------



## papertiger

Let's see if I can find some footwear and bag shoes  

As you can see I don't match bags and shoes apart from very occasionally.

Honestly, I never knew I had so many Gucci shoes  

Mui Mui snakeskin silver platforms with Gucci grey Bamboo TH
Gucci grey Wimbledons with Gucci red suede bowler with horse-bit leather trim 
Gucci fur-lined clogs Hermes Bambou GP
Gucci Dionysus boots with Chanel Tassel 
Gucci scarlet Betty heels   with Gucci satin/crystal 1973 & Malachite python1973 G-detail
Gucci ostrich Gideon lace-ups with Gucci suede Lady Web 
Gucci Wimbledons with Gucci Oasis Clutch 
Balenciaga blue suede platform boots with Gucci blue suede Babushka (much closer in colour than the pic suggests)


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Let's see if I can find some footwear and bag shoes
> 
> As you can see I don't match bags and shoes apart from very occasionally.
> 
> Honestly, I never knew I had so many Gucci shoes
> 
> Mui Mui snakeskin silver platforms with Gucci grey Bamboo TH
> Gucci grey Wimbledons with Gucci red suede bowler with horse-bit leather trim
> Gucci fur-lined clogs Hermes Bambou GP
> Gucci Dionysus boots with Chanel Tassel
> Gucci scarlet Betty heels   with Gucci satin/crystal 1973 & Malachite python1973 G-detail
> Gucci ostrich Gideon lace-ups with Gucci suede Lady Web
> Gucci Wimbledons with Gucci Oasis Clutch
> Balenciaga blue suede platform boots with Gucci blue suede Babushka (much closer in colour than the pic suggests)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658528
> View attachment 5658529
> View attachment 5658534
> View attachment 5658535
> View attachment 5658536
> View attachment 5658527
> View attachment 5658532
> View attachment 5658538


Wonderful pairings!


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Wonderful pairings!



Thank you!


----------



## Cordeliere

Long time--no post.  I have been swamped and barely keeping my head above water.   I have scanned the posts each day and kept up, but didn't have the energy to even hit the like button.  Have emotionally shared the ups and downs that have been shared and feel for those posting.

But in my daily keep-up looking, I realized I have a picture on my phone of an outfit from 2019 that fit the theme.  This is my Valentino rockstud.  It is small but holds enough for a date. It is my favorite color.  I love the length of the strap because it is long enough to fit over my shoulder.  The leather does not feel like my Hermes bags, but it was a super bargain from Fashionphile, so the price was a fraction of Hermes.  Nine West shoes, Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl, Hublot watch, Hermes silver cuff with a croc pattern. 

Take care all.  I don't expect to post again until things settle down.


----------



## 880

Cordeliere said:


> Long time--no post.  I have been swamped and barely keeping my head above water.   I have scanned the posts each day and kept up, but didn't have the energy to even hit the like button.  Have emotionally shared the ups and downs that have been shared and feel for those posting.
> 
> But in my daily keep-up looking, I realized I have a picture on my phone of an outfit from 2019 that fit the theme.  This is my Valentino rockstud.  It is small but holds enough for a date. It is my favorite color.  I love the length of the strap because it is long enough to fit over my shoulder.  The leather does not feel like my Hermes bags, but it was a super bargain from Fashionphile, so the price was a fraction of Hermes.  Nine West shoes, Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl, Hublot watch, Hermes silver cuff with a croc pattern.
> 
> Take care all.  I don't expect to post again until things settle down.
> 
> View attachment 5658713


Sending positive vibes your way! Love the pic you shared.
sample sake H sneaker boot; warren edwards moto boot; doc marten; with mens saddle bag
felt picotin PM with blue suede birkenstock sneaker boot; blue cargo picotin with black trim; shearling Boston birkenstock
duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag with H sample sale sneaker;  B35 custom color and brushed HW by @docride with dior slingback







ETA: @JVSXOXO, hang in there. We are here for you


----------



## JVSXOXO

I can relate @Cordeliere and am sending you well wishes! 

I’m just getting back into reading through my favorite threads and posting again after a little hiatus. Life has been hectic as I’ve moved and am managing a difficult custody battle and divorce. “But still, like air, I’ll rise…”


----------



## baghabitz34

Best of luck to @Cordeliere and @JVSXOXO in navigating through your tough times.


----------



## dcooney4

@Cordeliere  and @JVSXOXO wishing  both calmer roads ahead.


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Sending positive vibes your way! Love the pic you shared.
> sample sake H sneaker boot; warren edwards moto boot; doc marten; with mens saddle bag
> felt picotin PM with blue suede birkenstock sneaker boot; blue cargo picotin with black trim; shearling Boston birkenstock
> duret Buffalo Dalmatian bag with H sample sale sneaker;  B35 custom color and brushed HW by @docride with dior slingback
> View attachment 5658735
> View attachment 5658736
> View attachment 5658737
> View attachment 5658740
> View attachment 5658742
> View attachment 5658744
> 
> ETA: @JVSXOXO, hang in there. We are here for you


Great combos!


----------



## dcooney4

Bought the bag a month or so ago but have not worn it yet as the thin straps don’t work for all day. I swiped this Crossbody strap from a different bag do you think it could work? Then for evening put one or both of the chain straps back on and remove the Crossbody one.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

@Cordeliere and @JVSXOXO, sending you both hugs and hoping for calmer times. Hang in there!

@880, loving all of your pairings. You have great style!

@dcooney4, I like the strap pairing with the bag. It makes it more sporty for day (and more comfortable than a chain strap, I’m sure!). May I ask who makes the bag? The logo (?) on the front is really cool, but it’s not one that rings a bell for me.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> @Cordeliere and @JVSXOXO, sending you both hugs and hoping for calmer times. Hang in there!
> 
> @880, loving all of your pairings. You have great style!
> 
> @dcooney4, I like the strap pairing with the bag. It makes it more sporty for day (and more comfortable than a chain strap, I’m sure!). May I ask who makes the bag? The logo (?) on the front is really cool, but it’s not one that rings a bell for me.


The bag is Zadig and Voltaire!


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> The bag is Zadig and Voltaire!


Thanks, and I love it!


----------



## whateve

I looked through my files and found three pictures of shoe/purse pairings. I don't own the second purse anymore, and the third one has been swapped for a larger size.


----------



## Kimbashop

papertiger said:


> Let's see if I can find some footwear and bag shoes
> 
> As you can see I don't match bags and shoes apart from very occasionally.
> 
> Honestly, I never knew I had so many Gucci shoes
> 
> Mui Mui snakeskin silver platforms with Gucci grey Bamboo TH
> Gucci grey Wimbledons with Gucci red suede bowler with horse-bit leather trim
> Gucci fur-lined clogs Hermes Bambou GP
> Gucci Dionysus boots with Chanel Tassel
> Gucci scarlet Betty heels   with Gucci satin/crystal 1973 & Malachite python1973 G-detail
> Gucci ostrich Gideon lace-ups with Gucci suede Lady Web
> Gucci Wimbledons with Gucci Oasis Clutch
> Balenciaga blue suede platform boots with Gucci blue suede Babushka (much closer in colour than the pic suggests)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658528
> View attachment 5658529
> View attachment 5658534
> View attachment 5658535
> View attachment 5658536
> View attachment 5658527
> View attachment 5658532
> View attachment 5658538


I just love these pairings! Your shoe collection is stunning.


----------



## papertiger

Kimbashop said:


> I just love these pairings! Your shoe collection is stunning.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kimbashop

Cordeliere said:


> Long time--no post.  I have been swamped and barely keeping my head above water.   I have scanned the posts each day and kept up, but didn't have the energy to even hit the like button.  Have emotionally shared the ups and downs that have been shared and feel for those posting.
> 
> But in my daily keep-up looking, I realized I have a picture on my phone of an outfit from 2019 that fit the theme.  This is my Valentino rockstud.  It is small but holds enough for a date. It is my favorite color.  I love the length of the strap because it is long enough to fit over my shoulder.  The leather does not feel like my Hermes bags, but it was a super bargain from Fashionphile, so the price was a fraction of Hermes.  Nine West shoes, Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl, Hublot watch, Hermes silver cuff with a croc pattern.
> 
> Take care all.  I don't expect to post again until things settle down.
> 
> View attachment 5658713


I love all the colors! And I can relate to feeling and being overwhelmed.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> I looked through my files and found three pictures of shoe/purse pairings. I don't own the second purse anymore, and the third one has been swapped for a larger size.
> 
> View attachment 5659120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659122



Some fab coordination


----------



## Kimbashop

JVSXOXO said:


> I can relate @Cordeliere and am sending you well wishes!
> 
> I’m just getting back into reading through my favorite threads and posting again after a little hiatus. Life has been hectic as I’ve moved and am managing a difficult custody battle and divorce. “But still, like air, I’ll rise…”
> 
> View attachment 5658733


Sexy pair! That coach is a beauty.


----------



## Kimbashop

dcooney4 said:


> Bought the bag a month or so ago but have not worn it yet as the thin straps don’t work for all day. I swiped this Crossbody strap from a different bag do you think it could work? Then for evening put one or both of the chain straps back on and remove the Crossbody one.
> 
> View attachment 5658873


Super cute match. Love Z&V.


----------



## Kimbashop

whateve said:


> I looked through my files and found three pictures of shoe/purse pairings. I don't own the second purse anymore, and the third one has been swapped for a larger size.
> 
> View attachment 5659120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659122


I love how the pink bag picks up the little stripes on your sneakers.


----------



## JenJBS

All these bag and shoe combinations are fantastic!

I now have a blue purse in my collection... Coach Rowan in deep turquoise.    It will look so great with my purple shirts and dresses... and plenty of other colors; but one must have priorities.


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> All these bag and shoe combinations are fantastic!
> 
> I now have a blue purse in my collection... Coach Rowan in deep turquoise.    It will look so great with my purple shirts and dresses... and plenty of other colors; but one must have priorities.
> 
> View attachment 5659514
> View attachment 5659515


Enjoy your lovely new satchel.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

dcooney4 said:


> Curious do you have a favorite suitcase brand that you use for flying? I have an incredibly well made suitcase but, it is 14 1/4 pounds empty. It is a check in bag with two wheels. Would you buy a new suitcase to lose four to five pounds of weight and get 4 wheels?


Absolutely! I´d buy the cheapest most lightweight suitcase with four wheels I could get. They treat them so badly on flights anyway... We have several pieces of luggage by a cheap brand called 5cities. Black nylon, not impressive looking at all, but nice quality and when they decide to break at some point it´s no financial loss at all. 
When I want to use a stylish suitcase I opt for my vintage Rimowa- no wheels, lots of dents, but a very charming and still classy piece.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> Enjoy your lovely new satchel.


Thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Cordeliere said:


> Long time--no post.  I have been swamped and barely keeping my head above water.   I have scanned the posts each day and kept up, but didn't have the energy to even hit the like button.  Have emotionally shared the ups and downs that have been shared and feel for those posting.
> 
> But in my daily keep-up looking, I realized I have a picture on my phone of an outfit from 2019 that fit the theme.  This is my Valentino rockstud.  It is small but holds enough for a date. It is my favorite color.  I love the length of the strap because it is long enough to fit over my shoulder.  The leather does not feel like my Hermes bags, but it was a super bargain from Fashionphile, so the price was a fraction of Hermes.  Nine West shoes, Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl, Hublot watch, Hermes silver cuff with a croc pattern.
> 
> Take care all.  I don't expect to post again until things settle down.
> 
> View attachment 5658713


Great to hear from you! Good luck and positive vibes for what you are going through! Anja-xx


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Bags and shoes...

As usual I can´t find anything in my photos, but here are a few:



YSL shoes combined with a vintage snakeskin clutch






50ies Gabor top handle bag combined with two tone Zara shoes and 50ies Mädler top handle bag with random preloved modern shoes






40ies python all over


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Absolutely! I´d buy the cheapest most lightweight suitcase with four wheels I could get. They treat them so badly on flights anyway... We have several pieces of luggage by a cheap brand called 5cities. Black nylon, not impressive looking at all, but nice quality and when they decide to break at some point it´s no financial loss at all.
> When I want to use a stylish suitcase I opt for my vintage Rimowa- no wheels, lots of dents, but a very charming and still classy piece.


Thanks! I did buy a less expensive one, but it seems quite nice. I will save my other one for car travel.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Bags and shoes...
> 
> As usual I can´t find anything in my photos, but here are a few:
> 
> View attachment 5659530
> 
> YSL shoes combined with a vintage snakeskin clutch
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659531
> View attachment 5659532
> 
> 
> 50ies Gabor top handle bag combined with two tone Zara shoes and 50ies Mädler top handle bag with random preloved modern shoes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659533
> View attachment 5659534
> 
> 40ies python all over


Elegant combos! I love the two-tone shoe with the top handle.


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> All these bag and shoe combinations are fantastic!
> 
> I now have a blue purse in my collection... Coach Rowan in deep turquoise.    It will look so great with my purple shirts and dresses... and plenty of other colors; but one must have priorities.
> 
> View attachment 5659514
> View attachment 5659515


Wow, love the color!


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> Wow, love the color!


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Let's see if I can find some footwear and bag shoes
> 
> As you can see I don't match bags and shoes apart from very occasionally.
> 
> Honestly, I never knew I had so many Gucci shoes
> 
> Mui Mui snakeskin silver platforms with Gucci grey Bamboo TH
> Gucci grey Wimbledons with Gucci red suede bowler with horse-bit leather trim
> Gucci fur-lined clogs Hermes Bambou GP
> Gucci Dionysus boots with Chanel Tassel
> Gucci scarlet Betty heels   with Gucci satin/crystal 1973 & Malachite python1973 G-detail
> Gucci ostrich Gideon lace-ups with Gucci suede Lady Web
> Gucci Wimbledons with Gucci Oasis Clutch
> Balenciaga blue suede platform boots with Gucci blue suede Babushka (much closer in colour than the pic suggests)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658528
> View attachment 5658529
> View attachment 5658534
> View attachment 5658535
> View attachment 5658536
> View attachment 5658527
> View attachment 5658532
> View attachment 5658538


Spectacular!


Cordeliere said:


> Long time--no post.  I have been swamped and barely keeping my head above water.   I have scanned the posts each day and kept up, but didn't have the energy to even hit the like button.  Have emotionally shared the ups and downs that have been shared and feel for those posting.
> 
> But in my daily keep-up looking, I realized I have a picture on my phone of an outfit from 2019 that fit the theme.  This is my Valentino rockstud.  It is small but holds enough for a date. It is my favorite color.  I love the length of the strap because it is long enough to fit over my shoulder.  The leather does not feel like my Hermes bags, but it was a super bargain from Fashionphile, so the price was a fraction of Hermes.  Nine West shoes, Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl, Hublot watch, Hermes silver cuff with a croc pattern.
> 
> Take care all.  I don't expect to post again until things settle down.
> 
> View attachment 5658713


I love this set! Gorgeous cuff. Best wishes in the days ahead.

@880 great pairings!



JVSXOXO said:


> I can relate @Cordeliere and am sending you well wishes!
> 
> I’m just getting back into reading through my favorite threads and posting again after a little hiatus. Life has been hectic as I’ve moved and am managing a difficult custody battle and divorce. “But still, like air, I’ll rise…”
> 
> View attachment 5658733


This is a lovely pairing. Sending hugs, strength, and good wishes your way.


dcooney4 said:


> Bought the bag a month or so ago but have not worn it yet as the thin straps don’t work for all day. I swiped this Crossbody strap from a different bag do you think it could work? Then for evening put one or both of the chain straps back on and remove the Crossbody one.
> 
> View attachment 5658873


Congratulations on your new bag, you look great and the strap goes well with the bag!


----------



## More bags

@baghabitz34 I love your pairing pics!



dcooney4 said:


> Not a great photo but here is what I wore today.
> 
> View attachment 5658152


Great pair!


----------



## More bags

whateve said:


> I looked through my files and found three pictures of shoe/purse pairings. I don't own the second purse anymore, and the third one has been swapped for a larger size.
> 
> View attachment 5659120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659122


These are all lovely!


JenJBS said:


> All these bag and shoe combinations are fantastic!
> 
> I now have a blue purse in my collection... Coach Rowan in deep turquoise.    It will look so great with my purple shirts and dresses... and plenty of other colors; but one must have priorities.
> 
> View attachment 5659514
> View attachment 5659515


Jen, congratulations on your new bag, it’s a wonderful colour!

@cowgirlsboots beautiful pairing pics!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> These are all lovely!
> 
> Jen, congratulations on your new bag, it’s a wonderful colour!
> 
> @cowgirlsboots beautiful pairing pics!



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Spectacular!
> 
> I love this set! Gorgeous cuff. Best wishes in the days ahead.
> 
> @880 great pairings!
> 
> 
> This is a lovely pairing. Sending hugs, strength, and good wishes your way.
> 
> Congratulations on your new bag, you look great and the strap goes well with the bag!



Thank you!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Spectacular!
> 
> I love this set! Gorgeous cuff. Best wishes in the days ahead.
> 
> @880 great pairings!
> 
> 
> This is a lovely pairing. Sending hugs, strength, and good wishes your way.
> 
> Congratulations on your new bag, you look great and the strap goes well with the bag!


Thank you so much @More bags


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> All these bag and shoe combinations are fantastic!
> 
> I now have a blue purse in my collection... Coach Rowan in deep turquoise.    It will look so great with my purple shirts and dresses... and plenty of other colors; but one must have priorities.
> 
> View attachment 5659514
> View attachment 5659515


Gorgeous color! This will look great with your purples.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous color! This will look great with your purples.


Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

Pairing bags with other accessories:


Dusty pink Rogue paired with Happy charm


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

A bit late - but I did take one shoe and bag pairing picture last week!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Bag and accessory - H Drag 2 and scarf (Au Bout du Monde)


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> Let's see if I can find some footwear and bag shoes
> 
> As you can see I don't match bags and shoes apart from very occasionally.
> 
> Honestly, I never knew I had so many Gucci shoes
> 
> Mui Mui snakeskin silver platforms with Gucci grey Bamboo TH
> Gucci grey Wimbledons with Gucci red suede bowler with horse-bit leather trim
> Gucci fur-lined clogs Hermes Bambou GP
> Gucci Dionysus boots with Chanel Tassel
> Gucci scarlet Betty heels   with Gucci satin/crystal 1973 & Malachite python1973 G-detail
> Gucci ostrich Gideon lace-ups with Gucci suede Lady Web
> Gucci Wimbledons with Gucci Oasis Clutch
> Balenciaga blue suede platform boots with Gucci blue suede Babushka (much closer in colour than the pic suggests)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658528
> View attachment 5658529
> View attachment 5658534
> View attachment 5658535
> View attachment 5658536
> View attachment 5658527
> View attachment 5658532
> View attachment 5658538


Good heavens, so lovely! 


Cordeliere said:


> Long time--no post.  I have been swamped and barely keeping my head above water.   I have scanned the posts each day and kept up, but didn't have the energy to even hit the like button.  Have emotionally shared the ups and downs that have been shared and feel for those posting.
> 
> But in my daily keep-up looking, I realized I have a picture on my phone of an outfit from 2019 that fit the theme.  This is my Valentino rockstud.  It is small but holds enough for a date. It is my favorite color.  I love the length of the strap because it is long enough to fit over my shoulder.  The leather does not feel like my Hermes bags, but it was a super bargain from Fashionphile, so the price was a fraction of Hermes.  Nine West shoes, Ex Libris en Kimonos shawl, Hublot watch, Hermes silver cuff with a croc pattern.
> 
> Take care all.  I don't expect to post again until things settle down.
> 
> View attachment 5658713


This is beautiful! 
I hope things settle down for you, sending you peaceful thoughts.


baghabitz34 said:


> Best of luck to @Cordeliere and @JVSXOXO in navigating through your tough times.


@ JVSXOXO - wow. Chin up cutie, and hang in there. We’re here for you! 


dcooney4 said:


> Bought the bag a month or so ago but have not worn it yet as the thin straps don’t work for all day. I swiped this Crossbody strap from a different bag do you think it could work? Then for evening put one or both of the chain straps back on and remove the Crossbody one.
> 
> View attachment 5658873


Yes - I think it works! 


whateve said:


> I looked through my files and found three pictures of shoe/purse pairings. I don't own the second purse anymore, and the third one has been swapped for a larger size.
> 
> View attachment 5659120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659122


Cute - I love that second pair of shoes!


JenJBS said:


> All these bag and shoe combinations are fantastic!
> 
> I now have a blue purse in my collection... Coach Rowan in deep turquoise.    It will look so great with my purple shirts and dresses... and plenty of other colors; but one must have priorities.
> 
> View attachment 5659514
> View attachment 5659515


What a marvelous color! 


cowgirlsboots said:


> Bags and shoes...
> 
> As usual I can´t find anything in my photos, but here are a few:
> 
> View attachment 5659530
> 
> YSL shoes combined with a vintage snakeskin clutch
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659531
> View attachment 5659532
> 
> 
> 50ies Gabor top handle bag combined with two tone Zara shoes and 50ies Mädler top handle bag with random preloved modern shoes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659533
> View attachment 5659534
> 
> 40ies python all over


Ohmigoodness - fabulous! 


baghabitz34 said:


> Pairing bags with other accessories:
> View attachment 5660781
> 
> Dusty pink Rogue paired with Happy charm


That Happy charm is - well - so happy! ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Cookiefiend said:


> What a marvelous color!


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> Bag and accessory - H Drag 2 and scarf (Au Bout du Monde)
> View attachment 5661126


Both so chic!


----------



## JenJBS

@whateve  Your gorgeous new Brahmin bag got me looking on their website. I ended up buying this beauty!


----------



## Cookiefiend

November stats:

Bags in or out - zero... still zero. 
SLG - one in! I found another pink Silk'in at a very reasonable price.  
Scarves in or out - 3 out - yay!! But 4 in... oops! One of the 4 isn't here yet - so maybe I can say just 3 in, which would make it a wash! 

My 'project' to reduce the CPW was only marginally successful - I did wear the Kelly and the Drag, but not the Dalvy, and I did wear the Dior. I think the holiday, the prep and recovery days kinda messed up my efforts... so I will continue that project for December.

I only managed to post one Purse and Shoe pic, only one so far for Purse and Accessory (I haven't taken the scarf off yet and forgot to take a pic before I put it on!), but I will truly try to get more! 

No donations this month. I did read 3 books (Fairy Tales, Cloud Cuckoo Land and Remarkably Bright Creatures), currently listening to 'Ombria in Shadow' (a recco from @FizzyWater) and 'The Story of Edgar Sawtelle'. 

Getting ready for the next holiday - the tree is up, and the house is decorated. 

(In 2020 I got really down about missing the holiday and decorated the house before Thanksgiving - I needed the bright colors. I have at least waited until after Thanksgiving this year and last year - but just barely! )


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

November stats:

No bags in.  1 bag out.  The bag that's out of my collection is the  Balenciaga sharp satchel.  Cannot wear it anymore.  Still have to decide what to do with it, but have put it  out of sight for now.

No slgs in or out.  My bag carry stats have been very poor this month as I have pretty much worn just one (or two) bags and been too busy/tired to change.  I haven't kept up with this thread either because of being swamped.  Looks like it will continue this way for a bit, but I will try to at least post a picture when I can.


----------



## More bags

*November Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*

Bag Rotation: carried 7*
Exited 12 items, clothing, shoes, toys, electronic /971 items YTD
Read 1 book, Foe by Iain Reid
*Completed Bring Down the Cost Per Wear Challenge, see photo
Hermes Bolide, Etain - carried 6x
Hermes So Kelly Eclat, Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir - carried 6x
Delvaux Tempete, Camaieu Smoke - carried 6x
Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag, Red - carried 5x

My most frequently carried bag(s) in November: Bolide, So Kelly, Tempete
In earlier years of this thread, when we discussed bags that don’t count, some people used to mention Longchamp Le Pliage and WOCs didn’t count. I include them in my count. I don’t count my work bag (Patagonia tote/backpack for my laptop), sport only bags (the giant tote I use for baseball games - water, snacks, sunscreen, bug spray, umbrella, extra layers/jackets, hat, blanket, folding chair), travel only totes, reusable shopping bags.
*November 2022 Stats*
Bags - 0 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out

*YTD 2022 Stats*
Bags - 1 in, 0 out
SLGs - 0 in, 0 out


----------



## More bags

baghabitz34 said:


> Pairing bags with other accessories:
> View attachment 5660781
> 
> Dusty pink Rogue paired with Happy charm


So pretty @baghabitz34!



Cookiefiend said:


> A bit late - but I did take one shoe and bag pairing picture last week!
> View attachment 5661125





Cookiefiend said:


> Bag and accessory - H Drag 2 and scarf (Au Bout du Monde)
> View attachment 5661126


Gorgeous photos Cookie! Congratulations on your stats.



JenJBS said:


> @whateve  Your gorgeous new Brahmin bag got me looking on their website. I ended up buying this beauty!
> View attachment 5661910


Congratulations on your new bag Jen!


----------



## dcooney4

Nov Stats 
Bags in 6
Bags out 4
Slgs in 1 
Slgs out 0 
Sport bags in 0
Sport bag out 1
With all the sales I decided to try some fun bags, nothing pricey.


----------



## lill_canele

Putting in my stats before I forget and then going to go backwards to play catch up.

November stats

- 8/12 bags used
- 0 bags in/out
- 2 SLGs in
- 1 pair of shoes in

- 2 pieces of costume jewelry out/sold
- 1 piece of RTW out (sold)
- 2 pairs of shoes out (sold)

My most used bag in November, a surprise to me. My Prada re-edition in saffiano leather. Mostly been using it as a shoulder bag (vs the crossbody attachment)



(Sorry not a great photo)


----------



## JVSXOXO

I’m resting in bed as I recover from covid (it finally got me!) so I figured I’d compile and share my November stats:

Items in:
Coach Cassie 19 in Black
Coach Card Case in Hyacinth
Coach Lock and Key bag charms (I’m only using the lock for now)
Coach Four Piece Mini Perfume gift set 
Coach Soft Tabby in Dove Grey that has not yet shipped, so does it count if I don’t yet have the bag in hand?  











Items Out (sold):
LV Eva Clutch
Fitbit Sense

I’m really happy with everything I purchased this month! I missed carrying my Chalk Cassie 19 and took a while to decide about getting it in Black. This was partially due to eyeing the Soft Tabby in Black. As soon as I decided that I wanted the Cassie 19 more, it literally disappeared from the website and my local Coach store. So I had to call around and ended up getting one transferred to my local boutique. During all of my calling around, it also popped back up online so I ordered it just in case, and it actually went through. So I ended up with two bags but returned the second.

I have been looking for little ways to reinvent myself going into the new year and thought that it would be fun to find a new signature scent. I ended up really liking two of the perfumes in the perfume gift set - Coach Dreams Sunset and Coach Floral.  My mom kept asking for Christmas gift ideas so I told her that I’d love the Dreams Sunset gift set.

Now we’ll just have to see if I really love the Soft Tabby in Dove Grey when it gets here! I’ll have a better idea once I can put all my things in it, which I wasn’t able to do when I saw it in person at Macy’s.

I bought more bags this year than I did in the last few years combined and now it’s time to slow down. Going into this month and then the new year, I’m content with what I have in my collection and plan to appreciate and use what I have. Wishing everyone a lovely December and holiday season! 

ETA I think I used 3 bags this month, which is pretty good considering I spent the vast majority of November either sick (RSV and now covid) or snowed in:
Rebecca Minkoff Edie Top Handle Crossbody in Malbec 
Michael Kors Jetset Crossbody in Black leather (an oldie but a goodie!) 
Coach Cassie 19 in Black


----------



## Cookiefiend

Yesterday’s bag and accessory:


Today’s!


----------



## JenJBS

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new bag Jen!


Thank you!     They are shipping it today!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m resting in bed as I recover from covid (it finally got me!) so I figured I’d compile and share my November stats:
> 
> Items in:
> Coach Cassie 19 in Black
> Coach Card Case in Hyacinth
> Coach Lock and Key bag charms (I’m only using the lock for now)
> Coach Four Piece Mini Perfume gift set
> Coach Soft Tabby in Dove Grey that has not yet shipped, so does it count if I don’t yet have the bag in hand?
> 
> View attachment 5662840
> 
> View attachment 5662848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662841
> 
> View attachment 5662842
> 
> 
> Items Out (sold):
> LV Eva Clutch
> Fitbit Sense
> 
> I’m really happy with everything I purchased this month! I missed carrying my Chalk Cassie 19 and took a while to decide about getting it in Black. This was partially due to eyeing the Soft Tabby in Black. As soon as I decided that I wanted the Cassie 19 more, it literally disappeared from the website and my local Coach store. So I had to call around and ended up getting one transferred to my local boutique. During all of my calling around, it also popped back up online so I ordered it just in case, and it actually went through. So I ended up with two bags but returned the second.
> 
> I have been looking for little ways to reinvent myself going into the new year and thought that it would be fun to find a new signature scent. I ended up really liking two of the perfumes in the perfume gift set - Coach Dreams Sunset and Coach Floral.  My mom kept asking for Christmas gift ideas so I told her that I’d love the Dreams Sunset gift set.
> 
> Now we’ll just have to see if I really love the Soft Tabby in Dove Grey when it gets here! I’ll have a better idea once I can put all my things in it, which I wasn’t able to do when I saw it in person at Macy’s.
> 
> I bought more bags this year than I did in the last few years combined and now it’s time to slow down. Going into this month and then the new year, I’m content with what I have in my collection and plan to appreciate and use what I have. Wishing everyone a lovely December and holiday season!
> 
> ETA I think I used 3 bags this month, which is pretty good considering I spent the vast majority of November either sick (RSV and now covid) or snowed in:
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Top Handle Crossbody in Malbec
> Michael Kors Jetset Crossbody in Black leather (an oldie but a goodie!)
> Coach Cassie 19 in Black


You can count however it works best for you. I counted bags that have not arrived yet but they are being made for me and are not returnable. Other times I don’t count till something arrives, so if it doesn’t work or is damaged I send it back.


----------



## baghabitz34

JenJBS said:


> @whateve  Your gorgeous new Brahmin bag got me looking on their website. I ended up buying this beauty!
> View attachment 5661910


One, that’s gorgeous!
Two, I really need you to stop tempting me with all these pretty purple bags!


----------



## Cookiefiend

More bags said:


> *November Update: Intentions, Challenges, and Stats*
> 
> Bag Rotation: carried 7*
> Exited 12 items, clothing, shoes, toys, electronic /971 items YTD
> Read 1 book, Foe by Iain Reid
> *Completed Bring Down the Cost Per Wear Challenge, see photo
> Hermes Bolide, Etain - carried 6x
> Hermes So Kelly Eclat, Bleu Saphir/Bleu Izmir - carried 6x
> Delvaux Tempete, Camaieu Smoke - carried 6x
> Gucci Horsebit 1955 Shoulder Bag, Red - carried 5x
> 
> My most frequently carried bag(s) in November: Bolide, So Kelly, Tempete
> In earlier years of this thread, when we discussed bags that don’t count, some people used to mention Longchamp Le Pliage and WOCs didn’t count. I include them in my count. I don’t count my work bag (Patagonia tote/backpack for my laptop), sport only bags (the giant tote I use for baseball games - water, snacks, sunscreen, bug spray, umbrella, extra layers/jackets, hat, blanket, folding chair), travel only totes, reusable shopping bags.
> *November 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 0 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> *YTD 2022 Stats*
> Bags - 1 in, 0 out
> SLGs - 0 in, 0 out
> 
> View attachment 5662542


zomg... I LOVE that red Gucci!!  


JVSXOXO said:


> I’m resting in bed as I recover from covid (it finally got me!) so I figured I’d compile and share my November stats:
> 
> Items in:
> Coach Cassie 19 in Black
> Coach Card Case in Hyacinth
> Coach Lock and Key bag charms (I’m only using the lock for now)
> Coach Four Piece Mini Perfume gift set
> Coach Soft Tabby in Dove Grey that has not yet shipped, so does it count if I don’t yet have the bag in hand?
> 
> View attachment 5662840
> 
> View attachment 5662848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662841
> 
> View attachment 5662842
> 
> 
> Items Out (sold):
> LV Eva Clutch
> Fitbit Sense
> 
> I’m really happy with everything I purchased this month! I missed carrying my Chalk Cassie 19 and took a while to decide about getting it in Black. This was partially due to eyeing the Soft Tabby in Black. As soon as I decided that I wanted the Cassie 19 more, it literally disappeared from the website and my local Coach store. So I had to call around and ended up getting one transferred to my local boutique. During all of my calling around, it also popped back up online so I ordered it just in case, and it actually went through. So I ended up with two bags but returned the second.
> 
> I have been looking for little ways to reinvent myself going into the new year and thought that it would be fun to find a new signature scent. I ended up really liking two of the perfumes in the perfume gift set - Coach Dreams Sunset and Coach Floral.  My mom kept asking for Christmas gift ideas so I told her that I’d love the Dreams Sunset gift set.
> 
> Now we’ll just have to see if I really love the Soft Tabby in Dove Grey when it gets here! I’ll have a better idea once I can put all my things in it, which I wasn’t able to do when I saw it in person at Macy’s.
> 
> I bought more bags this year than I did in the last few years combined and now it’s time to slow down. Going into this month and then the new year, I’m content with what I have in my collection and plan to appreciate and use what I have. Wishing everyone a lovely December and holiday season!
> 
> ETA I think I used 3 bags this month, which is pretty good considering I spent the vast majority of November either sick (RSV and now covid) or snowed in:
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Top Handle Crossbody in Malbec
> Michael Kors Jetset Crossbody in Black leather (an oldie but a goodie!)
> Coach Cassie 19 in Black


What a darling bag and SLG! 
I love black bags (kryptonite!) and bright SLGs!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cookiefiend said:


> zomg... I LOVE that red Gucci!!
> 
> What a darling bag and SLG!
> I love black bags (kryptonite!) and bright SLGs!


Thank you! The brighter SLGs really come in handy when I use my “black hole” bags with dark linings. And they’re just so pretty.


----------



## whateve

November stats:

1 bags in
2 bags out
1 SLGs in
0 SLGs out


YTD stats
3 bags in
6 bags out
7 SLGs in
14 SLGs out

I carried 12 purses this month, which is pretty good since there were several days I didn't go anywhere, a trip during which I only carried one bag, and a new bag that I've carried since I bought it.

This is my new bag. It's a Brahmin. I've always wanted a round bag and I'm glad I waited until now. I didn't need to spend a lot to find a bag I love.




I've been reading about a book a week on my kindle.


----------



## dcooney4

Cookiefiend said:


> zomg... I LOVE that red Gucci!!
> 
> What a darling bag and SLG!
> I love black bags (kryptonite!) and bright SLGs!


I second both these statements.


----------



## JenJBS

baghabitz34 said:


> One, that’s gorgeous!
> Two, I really need you to stop tempting me with all these pretty purple bags!


Thank you!   

Me, tempt people with pretty purple bags?   If it helps, that picture is professionally shot under perfect lighting. Might not look that fabulous irl…


----------



## Cookiefiend

Bag and accessory of the day:


----------



## baghabitz34

My lower the CPW bags of November:




Since I had to physically go into the office several times last month, I took it as an opportunity to wear nicer clothes & use some bags that needed to get in the rotation more.


----------



## baghabitz34

Month of November I took advantage of the sales & bought 6 bags. I will definitely be on ban island the first part of 2023.


The beautiful blue LC tote showed up on themNordstrom Rack site. The tan bag is the AoL Harper & there’s the forest green Coach Willow. The MJ tote is the Bloomingdale’s 150th Anniversary edition. Loved the boldness of it.
No bags or SLGs out. 
Several bags of clothes from DS & I donated. Plus some of his old toys.
One pair of shoes in - finally found a pair of black & white sneakers.
I used 14 different bags.

The other two bags - a Ferragamo & a Mark Cross - are under the tree. Gifts from me to me. And yes, I will act surprised on Christmas!


----------



## baghabitz34

Love the colors, so pretty!


----------



## baghabitz34

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the colors, so pretty!


This message was meant for @whateve and the pretty new Brahmin


----------



## baghabitz34

JVSXOXO said:


> I’m resting in bed as I recover from covid (it finally got me!) so I figured I’d compile and share my November stats:
> 
> Items in:
> Coach Cassie 19 in Black
> Coach Card Case in Hyacinth
> Coach Lock and Key bag charms (I’m only using the lock for now)
> Coach Four Piece Mini Perfume gift set
> Coach Soft Tabby in Dove Grey that has not yet shipped, so does it count if I don’t yet have the bag in hand?
> 
> View attachment 5662840
> 
> View attachment 5662848
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662841
> 
> View attachment 5662842
> 
> 
> Items Out (sold):
> LV Eva Clutch
> Fitbit Sense
> 
> I’m really happy with everything I purchased this month! I missed carrying my Chalk Cassie 19 and took a while to decide about getting it in Black. This was partially due to eyeing the Soft Tabby in Black. As soon as I decided that I wanted the Cassie 19 more, it literally disappeared from the website and my local Coach store. So I had to call around and ended up getting one transferred to my local boutique. During all of my calling around, it also popped back up online so I ordered it just in case, and it actually went through. So I ended up with two bags but returned the second.
> 
> I have been looking for little ways to reinvent myself going into the new year and thought that it would be fun to find a new signature scent. I ended up really liking two of the perfumes in the perfume gift set - Coach Dreams Sunset and Coach Floral.  My mom kept asking for Christmas gift ideas so I told her that I’d love the Dreams Sunset gift set.
> 
> Now we’ll just have to see if I really love the Soft Tabby in Dove Grey when it gets here! I’ll have a better idea once I can put all my things in it, which I wasn’t able to do when I saw it in person at Macy’s.
> 
> I bought more bags this year than I did in the last few years combined and now it’s time to slow down. Going into this month and then the new year, I’m content with what I have in my collection and plan to appreciate and use what I have. Wishing everyone a lovely December and holiday season!
> 
> ETA I think I used 3 bags this month, which is pretty good considering I spent the vast majority of November either sick (RSV and now covid) or snowed in:
> Rebecca Minkoff Edie Top Handle Crossbody in Malbec
> Michael Kors Jetset Crossbody in Black leather (an oldie but a goodie!)
> Coach Cassie 19 in Black


Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## whateve

baghabitz34 said:


> This message was meant for @whateve and the pretty new Brahmin


Thank you!


----------



## More bags

Cookiefiend said:


> zomg... I LOVE that red Gucci!!
> 
> What a darling bag and SLG!
> I love black bags (kryptonite!) and bright SLGs!


Thank you Cookie! 


dcooney4 said:


> I second both these statements.


Thanks dc!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> November stats:
> 
> 1 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 1 SLGs in
> 0 SLGs out
> 
> 
> YTD stats
> 3 bags in
> 6 bags out
> 7 SLGs in
> 14 SLGs out
> 
> I carried 12 purses this month, which is pretty good since there were several days I didn't go anywhere, a trip during which I only carried one bag, and a new bag that I've carried since I bought it.
> 
> This is my new bag. It's a Brahmin. I've always wanted a round bag and I'm glad I waited until now. I didn't need to spend a lot to find a bag I love.
> 
> View attachment 5663081
> 
> 
> I've been reading about a book a week on my kindle.


Such a fun bag. Enjoy it!


----------



## dcooney4

baghabitz34 said:


> Month of November I took advantage of the sales & bought 6 bags. I will definitely be on ban island the first part of 2023.
> View attachment 5663491
> 
> The beautiful blue LC tote showed up on themNordstrom Rack site. The tan bag is the AoL Harper & there’s the forest green Coach Willow. The MJ tote is the Bloomingdale’s 150th Anniversary edition. Loved the boldness of it.
> No bags or SLGs out.
> Several bags of clothes from DS & I donated. Plus some of his old toys.
> One pair of shoes in - finally found a pair of black & white sneakers.
> I used 14 different bags.
> 
> The other two bags - a Ferragamo & a Mark Cross - are under the tree. Gifts from me to me. And yes, I will act surprised on Christmas!


Congrats on all your new goodies! I am glad I am not the only one that hit the sales.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, I was very tired and hit 20 percent discount on a bag by accident instead of ten. I figured I didn't have to worry about it as it has been for sale for a while. Was going to remove it from sale and keep it after the 24 hour discount wore off. My brother just sent me a pair of boots that might have gone with it. Needless to say, it sold while I was sleeping.


----------



## JenJBS

Great November stats, everyone!!! 

Crazy to think about, but isn't it time to think about starting the 2023 Thread? So we have time to decide on our goals?


----------



## jblended

I am not at all up to date on this thread but, wanted to pop in and wish my pocket friends a happy holiday season! 
 
I can't believe how close we are to the New Year.


----------



## dcooney4

jblended said:


> I am not at all up to date on this thread but, wanted to pop in and wish my pocket friends a happy holiday season!
> 
> I can't believe how close we are to the New Year.


Happy holidays my friend.


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> Crazy to think about, but isn't it time to think about starting the 2023 Thread? So we have time to decide on our goals?


I can't remember how early the new threads are started...maybe a week or two before the New Year?
But, thank you for the prompt! It got me thinking that I'd like to make it a goal to create new looks around my bags in the new year- still shopping my closet for bags, clothes and accessories, but making new combinations of things so it all feels fresh.
I'm just posting that now before I forget the idea, but will hopefully post a longer list of intentions when we start the new thread. 



dcooney4 said:


> Happy holidays my friend.


Thank you! I hope your hubby is doing better! 

Also, while I'm here, @whateve your new Brahmin has me stalking their site constantly! It's the first bit of real temptation I've had in a _loooooong_ time. I don't know if I should thank you or scold you for testing my resolve!!!


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> I can't remember how early the new threads are started...maybe a week or two before the New Year?
> But, thank you for the prompt! It got me thinking that I'd like to make it a goal to create new looks around my bags in the new year- still shopping my closet for bags, clothes and accessories, but making new combinations of things so it all feels fresh.
> I'm just posting that now before I forget the idea, but will hopefully post a longer list of intentions when we start the new thread.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I hope your hubby is doing better!
> 
> Also, while I'm here, @whateve your new Brahmin has me stalking their site constantly! It's the first bit of real temptation I've had in a _loooooong_ time. I don't know if I should thank you or scold you for testing my resolve!!!


lol, sorry, not sorry, for enabling! I've carried it ever since I got it. That is unusual for me, even with a new bag.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> I've carried it ever since I got it. That is unusual for me, even with a new bag.


I can't say that I blame you! It's so stunning and I have such a soft spot for round bags! 
I'm happy it's brining you such joy! Looking forward to seeing more mod shots. 

I'm going to have to stop looking at it. I seriously cannot afford it right now...but I wonder if I drop a few hints in the right ears, perhaps I'll find it under the tree for xmas? 
I kid, I kid! One can dream...


----------



## JVSXOXO

jblended said:


> I can't remember how early the new threads are started...maybe a week or two before the New Year?
> But, thank you for the prompt! *It got me thinking that I'd like to make it a goal to create new looks around my bags in the new year- still shopping my closet for bags, clothes and accessories, but making new combinations of things so it all feels fresh.*
> I'm just posting that now before I forget the idea, but will hopefully post a longer list of intentions when we start the new thread.



Count me in too! Even though most of my collection is relatively new, I really want to focus on wearing everything in the new year. Although my winter WFH mom outfits are pretty basic - I’m always either in a fleece jacket or long sleeved top with a vest and leggings.


----------



## 880

jblended said:


> I am not at all up to date on this thread but, wanted to pop in and wish my pocket friends a happy holiday season!
> 
> I can't believe how close we are to the New Year.


Happy holidays @jblended 

the time has flown by


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> lol, sorry, not sorry, for enabling! I've carried it ever since I got it. That is unusual for me, even with a new bag.


I love when a bag works out so well.


----------



## JenJBS

Shopped my purse collection (Kate Spade Valentines Day novelty bag) for Christmas decor.


----------



## Katinahat

Just dropping back in to see how you are all doing. I’ve been signed off work for the foreseeable at the moment and trying new meds to settle my chronic insomnia and related physical anxiety symptoms has been horrible. Who knew so many of them cause such awful side effects. I’m not in the mind set for anything much, let alone carrying different bags, so apologies for being missing over the festive period. I sincerely hope to be well and back soon. In the meantime, look after yourselves and prioritise selfcare at this busy time.


----------



## dcooney4

On a quick getaway with my dd and saw this cool display. The trunk is made out of Lego.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## JenJBS

Katinahat said:


> Just dropping back in to see how you are all doing. I’ve been signed off work for the foreseeable at the moment and trying new meds to settle my chronic insomnia and related physical anxiety symptoms has been horrible. Who knew so many of them cause such awful side effects. I’m not in the mind set for anything much, let alone carrying different bags, so apologies for being missing over the festive period. I sincerely hope to be well and back soon. In the meantime, look after yourselves and prioritise selfcare at this busy time.


I hope you get feeling better soon.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> On a quick getaway with my dd and saw this cool display. The trunk is made out of Lego.
> 
> View attachment 5666646



Love this pic! Wow! Your bags are lovely!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Love this pic! Wow! Your bags are lovely!


Not my bags! Just a Display.


----------



## whateve

Katinahat said:


> Just dropping back in to see how you are all doing. I’ve been signed off work for the foreseeable at the moment and trying new meds to settle my chronic insomnia and related physical anxiety symptoms has been horrible. Who knew so many of them cause such awful side effects. I’m not in the mind set for anything much, let alone carrying different bags, so apologies for being missing over the festive period. I sincerely hope to be well and back soon. In the meantime, look after yourselves and prioritise selfcare at this busy time.


I'm sorry you are having a tough time. I have insomnia with physical anxiety and know how terrible it can be.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Hi everyone, 
sorry I´ve been missing... Life was a little chaotic and to stay sane I went into hiding in my sewing room. 
Here´s my latest project which I´d love to share, because for once I´m actually proud of a me-made item. 







This bag is made out of vintage Jaguar car seat covers from the mid 60ies and an old leather skirt for the lining. The chain is from amazon. I used my Mum´s reliable Pfaff 230 domestic sewing machine.
This job really pushed the machine´s and my boundaries, but we made it! (10+ broken needles don´t count!)

Here´s the material:


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi everyone,
> sorry I´ve been missing... Life was a little chaotic and to stay sane I went into hiding in my sewing room.
> Here´s my latest project which I´d love to share, because for once I´m actually proud of a me-made item.
> 
> View attachment 5668392
> View attachment 5668393
> View attachment 5668394
> View attachment 5668395
> 
> 
> This bag is made out of vintage Jaguar car seat covers from the mid 60ies and an old leather skirt for the lining. The chain is from amazon. I used my Mum´s reliable Pfaff 230 domestic sewing machine.
> This job really pushed the machine´s and my boundaries, but we made it! (10+ broken needles don´t count!)
> 
> Here´s the material:
> 
> View attachment 5668397


Wow, very professionally done! You did a great job! I know about the needles. I've had that happen any time I've tried to sew leather, even with the heavier needles.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> Wow, very professionally done! You did a great job! I know about the needles. I've had that happen any time I've tried to sew leather, even with the heavier needles.


Thank you! Usually I look down on my homemade things, but I´m very happy with the outcome of this bag. 

The plain leather itself was fine to sew (best with a thin needle that doesn´t cause too much structural damage), except for the parts where the car seats had the huge quilted pipes. To create them the leather was folded over, making it 4 rock hard layers to sew through, 10 when attaching two parts to another with the leather piping around the edge in between... in the end I used no100 special leather needles and even these kept breaking... 
I´m amazed my poor domestic machine did the job at all. It used to be my Mum´s machine, the one and only she used all her adult life and taught me to sew on. 
I´d have loved to add compartments to the lining, but chickened out as this would have added more bulk to the tricky top seam that attaches the lining to the body of the bag. So a bag organizer will be my next project...


----------



## whateve

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! Usually I look down on my homemade things, but I´m very happy with the outcome of this bag.
> 
> The plain leather itself was fine to sew (best with a thin needle that doesn´t cause too much structural damage), except for the parts where the car seats had the huge quilted pipes. To create them the leather was folded over, making it 4 rock hard layers to sew through, 10 when attaching two parts to another with the leather piping around the edge in between... in the end I used no100 special leather needles and even these kept breaking...
> I´m amazed my poor domestic machine did the job at all. It used to be my Mum´s machine, the one and only she used all her adult life and taught me to sew on.
> I´d have loved to add compartments to the lining, but chickened out as this would have added more bulk to the tricky top seam that attaches the lining to the body of the bag. So a bag organizer will be my next project...


I still have the Singer machine I got when I graduated high school. It was my most expensive item at the time.


----------



## jblended

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! Usually I look down on my homemade things, but I´m very happy with the outcome of this bag.
> 
> The plain leather itself was fine to sew (best with a thin needle that doesn´t cause too much structural damage), except for the parts where the car seats had the huge quilted pipes. To create them the leather was folded over, making it 4 rock hard layers to sew through, 10 when attaching two parts to another with the leather piping around the edge in between... in the end I used no100 special leather needles and even these kept breaking...
> I´m amazed my poor domestic machine did the job at all. It used to be my Mum´s machine, the one and only she used all her adult life and taught me to sew on.
> I´d have loved to add compartments to the lining, but chickened out as this would have added more bulk to the tricky top seam that attaches the lining to the body of the bag. So a bag organizer will be my next project...


STUNNING! Such a gorgeous bag! Well done!!! Please use it immediately. It's such a beauty! 

I hear you on the machines and broken needles- multiple layers of leather are difficult to sew through. I cannot get a good finish on any of my leatherwork without an industrial machine. The motor burns out on me, on top of the needles breaking, lol! But industrial machines are _expensive,_ so I am still hand-stitching my bits. It's remarkable your Pfaff did the job. That machine deserves an award! 

Love your fabulous tailoring and crafting and I hope we get many more posts showcasing your creations in the new year!



whateve said:


> I still have the Singer machine I got when I graduated high school.


You're lucky to have an older one! The new singers are all rubbish with plastic interiors. They're designed to break, basically.


----------



## msd_bags

Hey @jblended !  Happy to ‘see’ you.  I’ve also been MIA here as work has become tremendously hectic, with a new boss and all.  Plus, I finally got covid when I went to UK - I didn’t mask there as no one seems to be wearing one!  That was late September.

But I can’t say that I have not been looking at bags!  I bought a Mulberry during my UK trip, and have added 2 other bags since!
—-

Hope everybody is well as we look forward to the holidays ahead!


----------



## jblended

msd_bags said:


> Hey @jblended !  Happy to ‘see’ you.  I’ve also been MIA here as work has become tremendously hectic, with a new boss and all.  Plus, I finally got covid when I went to UK - I didn’t mask there as no one seems to be wearing one!  That was late September.
> 
> But I can’t say that I have not been looking at bags!  I bought a Mulberry during my UK trip, and have added 2 other bags since!
> —-
> 
> Hope everybody is well as we look forward to the holidays ahead!


Hey pocket friend! I'm sorry to hear that you caught covid, though not surprised. Case numbers are crazy back home!
I hope you didn't have too much of a hard time with it and are feeling better now. 
Hope to see your new bag reveals soon!


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> @whateve  Your gorgeous new Brahmin bag got me looking on their website. I ended up buying this beauty!
> View attachment 5661910



Lovely colour!


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> November stats:
> 
> 1 bags in
> 2 bags out
> 1 SLGs in
> 0 SLGs out
> 
> 
> YTD stats
> 3 bags in
> 6 bags out
> 7 SLGs in
> 14 SLGs out
> 
> I carried 12 purses this month, which is pretty good since there were several days I didn't go anywhere, a trip during which I only carried one bag, and a new bag that I've carried since I bought it.
> 
> This is my new bag. It's a Brahmin. I've always wanted a round bag and I'm glad I waited until now. I didn't need to spend a lot to find a bag I love.
> 
> View attachment 5663081
> 
> 
> I've been reading about a book a week on my kindle.



This is stunning, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Bag and accessory of the day:
> View attachment 5663457



Beautiful combo! I love this scarf, and in this cw. 

I am noting we seem to have quite a few scarf twin moments (I need to get some more of these beauties out)


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> My lower the CPW bags of November:
> View attachment 5663486
> View attachment 5663488
> View attachment 5663489
> 
> Since I had to physically go into the office several times last month, I took it as an opportunity to wear nicer clothes & use some bags that needed to get in the rotation more.



I'm so glad you've had the opportunity, you must have looked fab - I'm really liven get the colours


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Month of November I took advantage of the sales & bought 6 bags. I will definitely be on ban island the first part of 2023.
> View attachment 5663491
> 
> The beautiful blue LC tote showed up on themNordstrom Rack site. The tan bag is the AoL Harper & there’s the forest green Coach Willow. The MJ tote is the Bloomingdale’s 150th Anniversary edition. Loved the boldness of it.
> No bags or SLGs out.
> Several bags of clothes from DS & I donated. Plus some of his old toys.
> One pair of shoes in - finally found a pair of black & white sneakers.
> I used 14 different bags.
> 
> The other two bags - a Ferragamo & a Mark Cross - are under the tree. Gifts from me to me. And yes, I will act surprised on Christmas!



You make me feel less naughty  

Congratulations on all - I need to join you on ban Island.


----------



## papertiger

Katinahat said:


> Just dropping back in to see how you are all doing. I’ve been signed off work for the foreseeable at the moment and trying new meds to settle my chronic insomnia and related physical anxiety symptoms has been horrible. Who knew so many of them cause such awful side effects. I’m not in the mind set for anything much, let alone carrying different bags, so apologies for being missing over the festive period. I sincerely hope to be well and back soon. In the meantime, look after yourselves and prioritise selfcare at this busy time.



 

Sending love and peace to you this holidays


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi everyone,
> sorry I´ve been missing... Life was a little chaotic and to stay sane I went into hiding in my sewing room.
> Here´s my latest project which I´d love to share, because for once I´m actually proud of a me-made item.
> 
> View attachment 5668392
> View attachment 5668393
> View attachment 5668394
> View attachment 5668395
> 
> 
> This bag is made out of vintage Jaguar car seat covers from the mid 60ies and an old leather skirt for the lining. The chain is from amazon. I used my Mum´s reliable Pfaff 230 domestic sewing machine.
> This job really pushed the machine´s and my boundaries, but we made it! (10+ broken needles don´t count!)
> 
> Here´s the material:
> 
> View attachment 5668397



Well done!  Amazing work and so innovative, I love this idea (but couldn't do what you did)


----------



## papertiger

So, not only did I buy the Asprey briefcase and a Gucci Blondie (both on this year's wishlist) as well as the Gucci Med BTH earlier, I have bought a fourth. This is the naughtiest new bag year for years  

My excuse is because the Gucci Blondie I (just) bought (in pony and with studs/spikes) although TDF, is not the practical, everyday bag I'd planned. So I bought the Gucci Aphrodite as much for everyday, all-year-round wearability. Simplicity and beauty. For Gucci a value for money price too. 

A reissue of an early 70s bag. It's goatskin (red lining too) and has 2 separate straps to make it a messenger crossbody, shoulder bag or just under the arm, whatever. 

I absolutely love this colour - and apart from my A briefcase, I don't own any bright red bags. I have a few _dark_ red, but not this stunning glowing (not orange-red nor pink-red) _real_ red. More like somewhere between Hermes Rubis (which I have) and Rouge Vif. 

Large pic so I made it a thumbnail (the lighting is making it look more vermillion). Please click to enlarge.


----------



## jblended

papertiger said:


> So I bought the Gucci Aphrodite as much for everyday, all-year-round wearability. Simplicity and beauty. For Gucci a value for money price too.


Congrats, PT. She's a beauty! Wear it in good health.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

whateve said:


> I still have the Singer machine I got when I graduated high school. It was my most expensive item at the time.


...and I 'm sure your Singer is still worth every penny! 
My Mum split up with her first husband shortly after buying the Pfaff 230. He got the TV set, which definetely was highly expensive back then, she kept the Pfaff. It certainly was the better investment piece! 
I had the machine professionally serviced and a strong new motor attached years ago.


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> Congrats, PT. She's a beauty! Wear it in good health.



Thank you so much, gonna take it out for lunch on the beach tomorrow


----------



## cowgirlsboots

jblended said:


> STUNNING! Such a gorgeous bag! Well done!!! Please use it immediately. It's such a beauty!
> 
> I hear you on the machines and broken needles- multiple layers of leather are difficult to sew through. I cannot get a good finish on any of my leatherwork without an industrial machine. The motor burns out on me, on top of the needles breaking, lol! But industrial machines are _expensive,_ so I am still hand-stitching my bits. It's remarkable your Pfaff did the job. That machine deserves an award!
> 
> Love your fabulous tailoring and crafting and I hope we get many more posts showcasing your creations in the new year!
> 
> 
> You're lucky to have an older one! The new singers are all rubbish with plastic interiors. They're designed to break, basically.





jblended said:


> I hear you on the machines and broken needles- multiple layers of leather are difficult to sew through. I cannot get a good finish on any of my leatherwork without an industrial machine. The motor burns out on me, on top of the needles breaking, lol! But industrial machines are _expensive,_ so I am still hand-stitching my bits. It's remarkable your Pfaff did the job. That machine deserves an award!
> 
> Love your fabulous tailoring and crafting and I hope we get many more posts showcasing your creations in the new year!


You are too kind to me, dearest @jblended ! 
I fear my dabbling into crafts is quite boring for most people. No luxury at all... more make do and mend. 

A sewing machine for leatherwork is hard to find. Here in Germany most "industrial" machines on the second hand market are not suitable for leather, either. They are sturdy machines destined to sew textiles more quickly- so called "Schnellnäher", which have the big disadvantage, that most have spent their life in factories doing only one kind of seam. They won´t learn new tricks... 
For serious leather work it´s an actual professional shoemaker machine you need or actually two: a flatbed for utmost control and a post machine for the fiddly stuff. They have to have the double walking foot and the big wheel for foot guidance. And they are expensive...

When opting for the lowkey solution of a domestic machine you should look into the heavy old 50ies and 60ies versions (my Pfaff weighs over 25kg), still fully made of metal. They were built to meet all kinds of household sewing requirements- from silk to tarps. Most have fairly weak motors, though and will need a much better replacement motor which luckily can be fairly easily put on the outside and is not a big investment. The last one I bought was around 30€. I wish you were closer. You could have one of my old East German "Veritas" machines from the dump which are veritable tanks, too.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

msd_bags said:


> Hey @jblended !  Happy to ‘see’ you.  I’ve also been MIA here as work has become tremendously hectic, with a new boss and all.  Plus, I finally got covid when I went to UK - I didn’t mask there as no one seems to be wearing one!  That was late September.
> 
> But I can’t say that I have not been looking at bags!  I bought a Mulberry during my UK trip, and have added 2 other bags since!
> —-
> 
> Hope everybody is well as we look forward to the holidays ahead!


So sorry you got Covid! I hope you are feeling much better now! Please show us your new bags!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> Well done!  Amazing work and so innovative, I love this idea (but couldn't do what you did)


Aww, thank-you!   

Actually I fell into a trap or wouldn´t ever have attempted to make a handbag. 
It started with a leather coat I bought. It looked so nice in the sales pictures, but on close inspection had been altered by a former owner- in a very hatchet job way! 
I completely unpicked it. They had cut a really big jacket down by many sizes and disregarded any rules of construction. 
I needed some matching leather to get back to shapes that would actually fit a body. DH handed me the side parts of his vintage Jaguar car seat covers. Seeing me actually solve the jacket puzzle he decided I was worthy to receive the actual seat parts, too: the quilted portion. And told me I could easily make a bag from them...  or did I want him to make a bag from metal which I then could cover with the leather? Well, no....  I´d rather make a bag design I might like...

That´s the coat... sales pics, unpicked and the lining re-quilted on a new base as the old material was yucky. 





This is the solved puzzle: 






This photo is taken with flash and you can see some places where I used to Jaguar leather:


----------



## cowgirlsboots

papertiger said:


> So, not only did I buy the Asprey briefcase and a Gucci Blondie (both on this year's wishlist) as well as the Gucci Med BTH earlier, I have bought a fourth. This is the naughtiest new bag year for years
> 
> My excuse is because the Gucci Blondie I (just) bought (in pony and with studs/spikes) although TDF, is not the practical, everyday bag I'd planned. So I bought the Gucci Aphrodite as much for everyday, all-year-round wearability. Simplicity and beauty. For Gucci a value for money price too.
> 
> A reissue of an early 70s bag. It's goatskin (red lining too) and has 2 separate straps to make it a messenger crossbody, shoulder bag or just under the arm, whatever.
> 
> I absolutely love this colour - and apart from my A briefcase, I don't own any bright red bags. I have a few _dark_ red, but not this stunning glowing (not orange-red nor pink-red) _real_ red. More like somewhere between Hermes Rubis (which I have) and Rouge Vif.
> 
> Large pic so I made it a thumbnail (the lighting is making it look more vermillion). Please click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 5668536


She is beautiful! I´m drooling!


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> She is beautiful! I´m drooling!



Thank you kindly


----------



## baghabitz34

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi everyone,
> sorry I´ve been missing... Life was a little chaotic and to stay sane I went into hiding in my sewing room.
> Here´s my latest project which I´d love to share, because for once I´m actually proud of a me-made item.
> 
> View attachment 5668392
> View attachment 5668393
> View attachment 5668394
> View attachment 5668395
> 
> 
> This bag is made out of vintage Jaguar car seat covers from the mid 60ies and an old leather skirt for the lining. The chain is from amazon. I used my Mum´s reliable Pfaff 230 domestic sewing machine.
> This job really pushed the machine´s and my boundaries, but we made it! (10+ broken needles don´t count!)
> 
> Here´s the material:
> 
> View attachment 5668397


Wow, amazing job!


----------



## baghabitz34

papertiger said:


> So, not only did I buy the Asprey briefcase and a Gucci Blondie (both on this year's wishlist) as well as the Gucci Med BTH earlier, I have bought a fourth. This is the naughtiest new bag year for years
> 
> My excuse is because the Gucci Blondie I (just) bought (in pony and with studs/spikes) although TDF, is not the practical, everyday bag I'd planned. So I bought the Gucci Aphrodite as much for everyday, all-year-round wearability. Simplicity and beauty. For Gucci a value for money price too.
> 
> A reissue of an early 70s bag. It's goatskin (red lining too) and has 2 separate straps to make it a messenger crossbody, shoulder bag or just under the arm, whatever.
> 
> I absolutely love this colour - and apart from my A briefcase, I don't own any bright red bags. I have a few _dark_ red, but not this stunning glowing (not orange-red nor pink-red) _real_ red. More like somewhere between Hermes Rubis (which I have) and Rouge Vif.
> 
> Large pic so I made it a thumbnail (the lighting is making it look more vermillion). Please click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 5668536


 Love, love, love this shade of red. And the bag looks like a good, functional size. Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

baghabitz34 said:


> Love, love, love this shade of red. And the bag looks like a good, functional size. Congrats!



Thank you  so much XXX


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cookiefiend

papertiger said:


> So, not only did I buy the Asprey briefcase and a Gucci Blondie (both on this year's wishlist) as well as the Gucci Med BTH earlier, I have bought a fourth. This is the naughtiest new bag year for years
> 
> My excuse is because the Gucci Blondie I (just) bought (in pony and with studs/spikes) although TDF, is not the practical, everyday bag I'd planned. So I bought the Gucci Aphrodite as much for everyday, all-year-round wearability. Simplicity and beauty. For Gucci a value for money price too.
> 
> A reissue of an early 70s bag. It's goatskin (red lining too) and has 2 separate straps to make it a messenger crossbody, shoulder bag or just under the arm, whatever.
> 
> I absolutely love this colour - and apart from my A briefcase, I don't own any bright red bags. I have a few _dark_ red, but not this stunning glowing (not orange-red nor pink-red) _real_ red. More like somewhere between Hermes Rubis (which I have) and Rouge Vif.
> 
> Large pic so I made it a thumbnail (the lighting is making it look more vermillion). Please click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 5668536


Oh my goodness - it’s stunning and classic. I love it! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## msd_bags

papertiger said:


> So, not only did I buy the Asprey briefcase and a Gucci Blondie (both on this year's wishlist) as well as the Gucci Med BTH earlier, I have bought a fourth. This is the naughtiest new bag year for years
> 
> My excuse is because the Gucci Blondie I (just) bought (in pony and with studs/spikes) although TDF, is not the practical, everyday bag I'd planned. So I bought the Gucci Aphrodite as much for everyday, all-year-round wearability. Simplicity and beauty. For Gucci a value for money price too.
> 
> A reissue of an early 70s bag. It's goatskin (red lining too) and has 2 separate straps to make it a messenger crossbody, shoulder bag or just under the arm, whatever.
> 
> I absolutely love this colour - and apart from my A briefcase, I don't own any bright red bags. I have a few _dark_ red, but not this stunning glowing (not orange-red nor pink-red) _real_ red. More like somewhere between Hermes Rubis (which I have) and Rouge Vif.
> 
> Large pic so I made it a thumbnail (the lighting is making it look more vermillion). Please click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 5668536


Wow, this is so gorgeous!!


----------



## msd_bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you!
> 
> Actually I fell into a trap or wouldn´t ever have attempted to make a handbag.
> It started with a leather coat I bought. It looked so nice in the sales pictures, but on close inspection had been altered by a former owner- in a very hatchet job way!
> I completely unpicked it. They had cut a really big jacket down by many sizes and disregarded any rules of construction.
> I needed some matching leather to get back to shapes that would actually fit a body. DH handed me the side parts of his vintage Jaguar car seat covers. Seeing me actually solve the jacket puzzle he decided I was worthy to receive the actual seat parts, too: the quilted portion. And told me I could easily make a bag from them...  or did I want him to make a bag from metal which I then could cover with the leather? Well, no....  I´d rather make a bag design I might like...
> 
> That´s the coat... sales pics, unpicked and the lining re-quilted on a new base as the old material was yucky.
> View attachment 5668848
> View attachment 5668846
> View attachment 5668847
> 
> 
> This is the solved puzzle:
> 
> View attachment 5668849
> View attachment 5668850
> View attachment 5668851
> 
> 
> This photo is taken with flash and you can see some places where I used to Jaguar leather:
> 
> View attachment 5668863


You’re so good with these kinds of projects!!


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi everyone,
> sorry I´ve been missing... Life was a little chaotic and to stay sane I went into hiding in my sewing room.
> Here´s my latest project which I´d love to share, because for once I´m actually proud of a me-made item.
> 
> View attachment 5668392
> View attachment 5668393
> View attachment 5668394
> View attachment 5668395
> 
> 
> This bag is made out of vintage Jaguar car seat covers from the mid 60ies and an old leather skirt for the lining. The chain is from amazon. I used my Mum´s reliable Pfaff 230 domestic sewing machine.
> This job really pushed the machine´s and my boundaries, but we made it! (10+ broken needles don´t count!)
> 
> Here´s the material:
> 
> View attachment 5668397


That is so amazing. You are so talented.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> So, not only did I buy the Asprey briefcase and a Gucci Blondie (both on this year's wishlist) as well as the Gucci Med BTH earlier, I have bought a fourth. This is the naughtiest new bag year for years
> 
> My excuse is because the Gucci Blondie I (just) bought (in pony and with studs/spikes) although TDF, is not the practical, everyday bag I'd planned. So I bought the Gucci Aphrodite as much for everyday, all-year-round wearability. Simplicity and beauty. For Gucci a value for money price too.
> 
> A reissue of an early 70s bag. It's goatskin (red lining too) and has 2 separate straps to make it a messenger crossbody, shoulder bag or just under the arm, whatever.
> 
> I absolutely love this colour - and apart from my A briefcase, I don't own any bright red bags. I have a few _dark_ red, but not this stunning glowing (not orange-red nor pink-red) _real_ red. More like somewhere between Hermes Rubis (which I have) and Rouge Vif.
> 
> Large pic so I made it a thumbnail (the lighting is making it look more vermillion). Please click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 5668536


It is a beauty though, and worth being a fourth bag.


----------



## dcooney4

cowgirlsboots said:


> Aww, thank-you!
> 
> Actually I fell into a trap or wouldn´t ever have attempted to make a handbag.
> It started with a leather coat I bought. It looked so nice in the sales pictures, but on close inspection had been altered by a former owner- in a very hatchet job way!
> I completely unpicked it. They had cut a really big jacket down by many sizes and disregarded any rules of construction.
> I needed some matching leather to get back to shapes that would actually fit a body. DH handed me the side parts of his vintage Jaguar car seat covers. Seeing me actually solve the jacket puzzle he decided I was worthy to receive the actual seat parts, too: the quilted portion. And told me I could easily make a bag from them...  or did I want him to make a bag from metal which I then could cover with the leather? Well, no....  I´d rather make a bag design I might like...
> 
> That´s the coat... sales pics, unpicked and the lining re-quilted on a new base as the old material was yucky.
> View attachment 5668848
> View attachment 5668846
> View attachment 5668847
> 
> 
> This is the solved puzzle:
> 
> View attachment 5668849
> View attachment 5668850
> View attachment 5668851
> 
> 
> This photo is taken with flash and you can see some places where I used to Jaguar leather:
> 
> View attachment 5668863


Fantastic!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Hey @jblended !  Happy to ‘see’ you.  I’ve also been MIA here as work has become tremendously hectic, with a new boss and all.  Plus, I finally got covid when I went to UK - I didn’t mask there as no one seems to be wearing one!  That was late September.
> 
> But I can’t say that I have not been looking at bags!  I bought a Mulberry during my UK trip, and have added 2 other bags since!
> —-
> 
> Hope everybody is well as we look forward to the holidays ahead!


I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## papertiger

msd_bags said:


> Wow, this is so gorgeous!!





dcooney4 said:


> It is a beauty though, and worth being a fourth bag.



Thank you both


----------



## papertiger

Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my goodness - it’s stunning and classic. I love it! ❤️❤️❤️



Than you dear Cookie, I am hoping to use it a lot


----------



## Amazona

cowgirlsboots said:


> Hi everyone,
> sorry I´ve been missing... Life was a little chaotic and to stay sane I went into hiding in my sewing room.
> Here´s my latest project which I´d love to share, because for once I´m actually proud of a me-made item.
> 
> View attachment 5668392
> View attachment 5668393
> View attachment 5668394
> View attachment 5668395
> 
> 
> This bag is made out of vintage Jaguar car seat covers from the mid 60ies and an old leather skirt for the lining. The chain is from amazon. I used my Mum´s reliable Pfaff 230 domestic sewing machine.
> This job really pushed the machine´s and my boundaries, but we made it! (10+ broken needles don´t count!)
> 
> Here´s the material:
> 
> View attachment 5668397


OMG as a vintage Jag lover this is amazing! It looks so neat and well made. Good job!


----------



## JenJBS

My Brahmin ‘purple potion’ family portrait.


----------



## Jereni

Hi everyone… been awhile for me also. Work got crazy starting in September and I applied for and got a new job at my company so things have been in flux. Haven’t bought any new bags for over 3 months which is super atypical of me, but technically in the spirit of this thread, so hey that’s something 

Sorry to those who have been having a rough time - hugs to you and hope things get better soon!


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> My Brahmin ‘purple potion’ family portrait.
> 
> View attachment 5670081


So fun! Do you have a favorite?


----------



## bagnut1

papertiger said:


> So, not only did I buy the Asprey briefcase and a Gucci Blondie (both on this year's wishlist) as well as the Gucci Med BTH earlier, I have bought a fourth. This is the naughtiest new bag year for years
> 
> My excuse is because the Gucci Blondie I (just) bought (in pony and with studs/spikes) although TDF, is not the practical, everyday bag I'd planned. So I bought the Gucci Aphrodite as much for everyday, all-year-round wearability. Simplicity and beauty. For Gucci a value for money price too.
> 
> A reissue of an early 70s bag. It's goatskin (red lining too) and has 2 separate straps to make it a messenger crossbody, shoulder bag or just under the arm, whatever.
> 
> I absolutely love this colour - and apart from my A briefcase, I don't own any bright red bags. I have a few _dark_ red, but not this stunning glowing (not orange-red nor pink-red) _real_ red. More like somewhere between Hermes Rubis (which I have) and Rouge Vif.
> 
> Large pic so I made it a thumbnail (the lighting is making it look more vermillion). Please click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 5668536


Omg so fantastic!


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> So fun! Do you have a favorite?


Thank you!     Not yet. Just got them, and will have to wear them a few times to see if one becomes a favorite.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Hi everyone… been awhile for me also. Work got crazy starting in September and I applied for and got a new job at my company so things have been in flux. Haven’t bought any new bags for over 3 months which is super atypical of me, but technically in the spirit of this thread, so hey that’s something
> 
> Sorry to those who have been having a rough time - hugs to you and hope things get better soon!


Congratulations on your new position! That’s exciting!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Amazona said:


> OMG as a vintage Jag lover this is amazing! It looks so neat and well made. Good job!


Thank you! Meanwhile my DH gave me two original Jag keycharms to turn into a matching bag charm. They came in the beautiful red presentation box the former owner must have got when they bought a Jag. Now the bag is complete! 





PS: I had to work neatly... and put the utmost effort into this... DH was watching me closely and he has high standards.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

baghabitz34 said:


> Wow, amazing job!





msd_bags said:


> You’re so good with these kinds of projects!!





dcooney4 said:


> That is so amazing. You are so talented.





dcooney4 said:


> Fantastic!





Amazona said:


> OMG as a vintage Jag lover this is amazing! It looks so neat and well made. Good job!


Thank you all so much!!!! 
It means a lot to me to finally be proud of something I made and get this amazing feedback!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Hi everyone… been awhile for me also. Work got crazy starting in September and I applied for and got a new job at my company so things have been in flux. Haven’t bought any new bags for over 3 months which is super atypical of me, but technically in the spirit of this thread, so hey that’s something
> 
> Sorry to those who have been having a rough time - hugs to you and hope things get better soon!



Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## Amazona

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! Meanwhile my DH gave me two original Jag keycharms to turn into a matching bag charm. They came in the beautiful red presentation box the former owner must have got when they bought a Jag. Now the bag is complete!
> 
> View attachment 5670648
> View attachment 5670649
> 
> 
> PS: I had to work neatly... and put the utmost effort into this... DH was watching me closely and he has high standards.


The icing on the cake, cherry on top!


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> My Brahmin ‘purple potion’ family portrait.
> 
> View attachment 5670081



This is purple passion


----------



## papertiger

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! Meanwhile my DH gave me two original Jag keycharms to turn into a matching bag charm. They came in the beautiful red presentation box the former owner must have got when they bought a Jag. Now the bag is complete!
> 
> View attachment 5670648
> View attachment 5670649
> 
> 
> PS: I had to work neatly... and put the utmost effort into this... DH was watching me closely and he has high standards.


----------



## JenJBS

papertiger said:


> This is purple passion


Thank you!      Cute play on the color name Potion to Passion!


----------



## JenJBS

I've been wanting this Bottega Veneta bag since it first came out, and finally pulled the trigger - thanks to a generous year end bonus.      Merry (early) Christmas to me!


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this Bottega Veneta bag


Is that their mini pouch or another style? It's gorgeous! Wear it in good health!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this Bottega Veneta bag since it first came out, and finally pulled the trigger - thanks to a generous year end bonus.      Merry (early) Christmas to me!
> 
> View attachment 5671205


Congratulations!


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this Bottega Veneta bag since it first came out, and finally pulled the trigger - thanks to a generous year end bonus.      Merry (early) Christmas to me!
> 
> View attachment 5671205



Great Christmas gift, congratulations. And this is great because you _really_ wanted it.


----------



## dcooney4

Yesterday, Dh and I went Christmas shopping. I was supposed to pick out a gift while I was on my trip, but prices were so much higher than at the outlet I just couldn't do it. We went to Mulberry and I had trouble deciding between Anthony in Graphite and an old style camera bag in midnight. I told hubby I would love Anthony for Christmas and that if he needed a gift for the next occasion to come back and get the other. The discounts were so good he told the sales lady to wrap them both up, but that I can't use the camera bag till valentine's day. It turned out great because it was the last camera bag in that color. Then he told the sales lady this is his best shopping trip, one store two occasions done, because he doesn't like shopping. I am counting them both in for December, even though I can't use the camera one yet.


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, Dh and I went Christmas shopping. I was supposed to pick out a gift while I was on my trip, but prices were so much higher than at the outlet I just couldn't do it. We went to Mulberry and I had trouble deciding between Anthony in Graphite and an old style camera bag in midnight. I told hubby I would love Anthony for Christmas and that if he needed a gift for the next occasion to come back and get the other. The discounts were so good he told the sales lady to wrap them both up, but that I can't use the camera bag till valentine's day. It turned out great because it was the last camera bag in that color. Then he told the sales lady this is his best shopping trip, one store two occasions done, because he doesn't like shopping. I am counting them both in for December, even though I can't use the camera one yet.



You have a lovely hubby. He may not love shopping but he seems to a really good job (with a little nudge in the right direction)


----------



## msd_bags

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this Bottega Veneta bag since it first came out, and finally pulled the trigger - thanks to a generous year end bonus.      Merry (early) Christmas to me!
> 
> View attachment 5671205


Look at that leather!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, Dh and I went Christmas shopping. I was supposed to pick out a gift while I was on my trip, but prices were so much higher than at the outlet I just couldn't do it. We went to Mulberry and I had trouble deciding between Anthony in Graphite and an old style camera bag in midnight. I told hubby I would love Anthony for Christmas and that if he needed a gift for the next occasion to come back and get the other. The discounts were so good he told the sales lady to wrap them both up, but that I can't use the camera bag till valentine's day. It turned out great because it was the last camera bag in that color. Then he told the sales lady this is his best shopping trip, one store two occasions done, because he doesn't like shopping. I am counting them both in for December, even though I can't use the camera one yet.


“Great job” to your DH! How do you find the weight of the anthony?  Which size did you get?  How I wish I have access to a Mulberry outlet!!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> “Great job” to your DH! How do you find the weight of the anthony?  Which size did you get?  How I wish I have access to a Mulberry outlet!!


It just said Antony Classic Grain on the receipt. The bag is already packed up so I can’t sneak anymore peaks. It will look great with my new Winter coat and it has silver hardware. That is all I know. It didn’t seem heavy at all, when I tried it on in the store. I also tried some other bags in store but with my height some of the straps were to short for me.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Is that their mini pouch or another style? It's gorgeous! Wear it in good health!


Thanks!   It's a Mini-Bulb. Bulb was a Daniel Lee style that never caught on like The Pouch, and was discontinued. Not a fan of the bigger sizes, but the mini is just so cute! 



whateve said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you! 



papertiger said:


> Great Christmas gift, congratulations. And this is great because you _really_ wanted it.


Thank you! 



dcooney4 said:


> Yesterday, Dh and I went Christmas shopping. I was supposed to pick out a gift while I was on my trip, but prices were so much higher than at the outlet I just couldn't do it. We went to Mulberry and I had trouble deciding between Anthony in Graphite and an old style camera bag in midnight. I told hubby I would love Anthony for Christmas and that if he needed a gift for the next occasion to come back and get the other. The discounts were so good he told the sales lady to wrap them both up, but that I can't use the camera bag till valentine's day. It turned out great because it was the last camera bag in that color. Then he told the sales lady this is his best shopping trip, one store two occasions done, because he doesn't like shopping. I am counting them both in for December, even though I can't use the camera one yet.


Merry Early Christmas! And what a lovely Valentine's Day gift to look forward to! Looking forward to pics when the timing is right! 



msd_bags said:


> Look at that leather!


Thank you!   Yeah, BV leather...


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this Bottega Veneta bag since it first came out, and finally pulled the trigger - thanks to a generous year end bonus.      Merry (early) Christmas to me!
> 
> View attachment 5671205


The leather on this looks amazing.


----------



## JenJBS

dcooney4 said:


> The leather on this looks amazing.



Thank you!     I adore BV leather!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this Bottega Veneta bag since it first came out, and finally pulled the trigger - thanks to a generous year end bonus.      Merry (early) Christmas to me!
> 
> View attachment 5671205



Very cute, congrats!!!


----------



## Jereni

It was a cold and wintry day all day today and I was in a super ‘burrow in’ sort of mood. That got me thinking about appropriate bags - *what is the most cuddly, wintery bag in your collection?*

Mine is probably my cashmere plaid Burberry pocket bag. Pictured with cuddly nutcracker bc why not??!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Thanks!   It's a Mini-Bulb. Bulb was a Daniel Lee style that never caught on like The Pouch, and was discontinued. Not a fan of the bigger sizes, but the mini is just so cute!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Merry Early Christmas! And what a lovely Valentine's Day gift to look forward to! Looking forward to pics when the timing is right!
> 
> 
> Thank you!   Yeah, BV leather...


I thought it looked like the bulb! I saw it in the store and loved how versatile it is. What a great design!


----------



## whateve

Jereni said:


> It was a cold and wintry day all day today and I was in a super ‘burrow in’ sort of mood. That got me thinking about appropriate bags - *what is the most cuddly, wintery bag in your collection?*
> 
> Mine is probably my cashmere plaid Burberry pocket bag. Pictured with cuddly nutcracker bc why not??!
> 
> View attachment 5671712


Great question! I love your cuddly bag!

Mine has got to be this silly one with the fur. I haven't carried it at all this year. I usually carry it once or twice a year. DH hates it! That's why I'll never get rid of it!


----------



## Jereni

whateve said:


> Great question! I love your cuddly bag!
> 
> Mine has got to be this silly one with the fur. I haven't carried it at all this year. I usually carry it once or twice a year. DH hates it! That's why I'll never get rid of it!
> 
> View attachment 5671713



Love this!!! Omg this is a sexy ski bunny bag if I ever saw one!!! You need to wear it this month!


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> It was a cold and wintry day all day today and I was in a super ‘burrow in’ sort of mood. That got me thinking about appropriate bags - *what is the most cuddly, wintery bag in your collection?*
> 
> Mine is probably my cashmere plaid Burberry pocket bag. Pictured with cuddly nutcracker bc why not??!
> 
> View attachment 5671712


Ugh, yes, DC weather was hunker down-style today! Cold and rainy.

While I can’t say as though I have a cuddly bag, I did succumb to this one yesterday at the Coach outlet. I am not a big Coach person, but I love Peanuts and Woodstock is a family fave.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Very cute, congrats!!!


Thank you!  It's so great to have you back with us!  




Jereni said:


> It was a cold and wintry day all day today and I was in a super ‘burrow in’ sort of mood. That got me thinking about appropriate bags - *what is the most cuddly, wintery bag in your collection?*
> 
> Mine is probably my cashmere plaid Burberry pocket bag. Pictured with cuddly nutcracker bc why not??!
> 
> View attachment 5671712


Love your Burberry!  

My faux fur snow leopard bag from Etsy. 







whateve said:


> I thought it looked like the bulb! I saw it in the store and loved how versatile it is. What a great design!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

DME said:


> Ugh, yes, DC weather was hunker down-style today! Cold and rainy.
> 
> While I can’t say as though I have a cuddly bag, I did succumb to this one yesterday at the Coach outlet. I am not a big Coach person, but I love Peanuts and Woodstock is a family fave.
> 
> View attachment 5671723


So cute!


----------



## Jereni

DME said:


> Ugh, yes, DC weather was hunker down-style today! Cold and rainy.
> 
> While I can’t say as though I have a cuddly bag, I did succumb to this one yesterday at the Coach outlet. I am not a big Coach person, but I love Peanuts and Woodstock is a family fave.
> 
> View attachment 5671723



Nice! I would say it’s cuddly. It has a curvy shape and a cuddly figure on it!


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  It's so great to have you back with us!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Burberry!
> 
> My faux fur snow leopard bag from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 5671724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Snow leopard!!! So fun.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> Ugh, yes, DC weather was hunker down-style today! Cold and rainy.
> 
> While I can’t say as though I have a cuddly bag, I did succumb to this one yesterday at the Coach outlet. I am not a big Coach person, but I love Peanuts and Woodstock is a family fave.
> 
> View attachment 5671723


Omg! I love snoopy. I would go to the outlets if we weren't in a blizzard at the moment and get it.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> It was a cold and wintry day all day today and I was in a super ‘burrow in’ sort of mood. That got me thinking about appropriate bags - *what is the most cuddly, wintery bag in your collection?*
> 
> Mine is probably my cashmere plaid Burberry pocket bag. Pictured with cuddly nutcracker bc why not??!
> 
> View attachment 5671712


The bag looks so soft to the touch and chic. Love the nutcracker!


----------



## dcooney4

whateve said:


> Great question! I love your cuddly bag!
> 
> Mine has got to be this silly one with the fur. I haven't carried it at all this year. I usually carry it once or twice a year. DH hates it! That's why I'll never get rid of it!
> 
> View attachment 5671713


You crack me up! Definitely wear it, maybe not with DH .


----------



## dcooney4

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  It's so great to have you back with us!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Burberry!
> 
> My faux fur snow leopard bag from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 5671724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


This looks so soft and cuddly.


----------



## DME

dcooney4 said:


> Omg! I love snoopy. I would go to the outlets if we weren't in a blizzard at the moment and get it.


Not to enable (because we are _supposed_ to be shopping our own closet after all), but I’m pretty sure you can order from the Coach outlet online. I think this collaboration came out several weeks ago - one of my employees mentioned it to me, but I only just had time to check it out - so I’m not sure what all is left in stores/online, but you could always check their website to avoid the snow.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Nice! I would say it’s cuddly. It has a curvy shape and a cuddly figure on it!


Haha, love your definition of cuddly! It’s definitely not soft like I would image your bag is (and the bags of @whateve and @JenJBS are), but the cuddly _sentiment_ is there.


----------



## dcooney4

DME said:


> Not to enable (because we are _supposed_ to be shopping our own closet after all), but I’m pretty sure you can order from the Coach outlet online. I think this collaboration came out several weeks ago - one of my employees mentioned it to me, but I only just had time to check it out - so I’m not sure what all is left in stores/online, but you could always check their website to avoid the snow.


Thank you !


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> The bag looks so soft to the touch and chic. Love the nutcracker!



Thanks!!! I have a … ahem… _serious _nutcracker/smoker collection.  I could probably do a photo series of pairing purses with nutcrackers. 



DME said:


> Haha, love your definition of cuddly! It’s definitely not soft like I would image your bag is (and the bags of @whateve and @JenJBS are), but the cuddly _sentiment_ is there.



Hahaha cuddly sentiment - love it.


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Thanks!!! I have a … ahem… _serious _nutcracker/smoker collection.  I could probably do a photo series of pairing purses with nutcrackers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha cuddly sentiment - love it.


Love nutcrackers! Go for it!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Thanks!!! I have a … ahem… _serious _nutcracker/smoker collection.  I could probably do a photo series of pairing purses with nutcrackers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha cuddly sentiment - love it.


Love this idea!

Maybe in 2023 we can do a challenge to pair our purses with a Collection - anything we collect (besides purses)? Nutcrackers, pottery, art, sunglasses, whatever. It would be fun to see what people collect.


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Thanks!!! I have a … ahem… _serious _nutcracker/smoker collection.  I could probably do a photo series of pairing purses with nutcrackers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha cuddly sentiment - love it.


OK, now we need to see that collectio!


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> Love nutcrackers! Go for it!





JenJBS said:


> Love this idea!
> 
> Maybe in 2023 we can do a challenge to pair our purses with a Collection - anything we collect (besides purses)? Nutcrackers, pottery, art, sunglasses, whatever. It would be fun to see what people collect.





DME said:


> OK, now we need to see that collectio!



I probably ‘led the witness’ in terms of bringing it up lol. Regardless, I’ll share some tomorrow. 

@JenJBS GREAT idea in terms of a general theme to pair purses with other collections.


----------



## JenJBS

My Bottega Veneta Bulb (mini size) arrived. I love the style even more in person. And the BV leather is divine! I couldn't resist getting a medium.  

TPF has turned me into a total leather snob. 

Top 3 favorites:
Bottega Veneta
Balenciaga chevre
The Row

Least Favorite:
Saffiano - especially cheap saffiano

What are your favorite / least favorite leathers?


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Bulb (mini size) arrived. I love the style even more in person. And the BV leather is divine! I couldn't resist getting a medium.
> 
> TPF has turned me into a total leather snob.
> 
> Top 3 favorites:
> Bottega Veneta
> Balenciaga chevre
> The Row
> 
> Least Favorite:
> Saffiano - especially cheap saffiano
> 
> What are your favorite / least favorite leathers?


#1 unlined vintage Coach leather, especially that from the mid to late 90s
#2 vintage Coach pebbled Sonoma leather
#3 Bottega Veneta cervo
#4 buttery soft lambskin
#5 suede
#6 Balenciaga chevre
#7 Balenciaga agneau
#8 some nonvintage Coach leather, like my 2013 Legacy pebbled drawstring, 2014 pebbled whiplash Dakotah, and 2007 Bleecker


I have a lot of bags and most of them I bought because of the feel of the leather. Even my cheap Fossil bag has pretty nice leather.

Coach uses a leather for a lot of bags that I dislike even more than saffiano -- it is called cross-grain.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> #1 unlined vintage Coach leather, especially that from the mid to late 90s
> #2 vintage Coach pebbled Sonoma leather
> #3 Bottega Veneta cervo
> #4 buttery soft lambskin
> #5 suede
> #6 Balenciaga chevre
> #7 Balenciaga agneau
> #8 some nonvintage Coach leather, like my 2013 Legacy pebbled drawstring, 2014 pebbled whiplash Dakotah, and 2007 Bleecker
> 
> 
> I have a lot of bags and most of them I bought because of the feel of the leather. Even my cheap Fossil bag has pretty nice leather.
> 
> Coach uses a leather for a lot of bags that I dislike even more than saffiano -- it is called cross-grain.


My teal Coach bag is that leather. I just thought of it as saffiano. Thanks for the info! I'm with you on it being * not* good.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Jereni

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Bulb (mini size) arrived. I love the style even more in person. And the BV leather is divine! I couldn't resist getting a medium.
> 
> TPF has turned me into a total leather snob.
> 
> Top 3 favorites:
> Bottega Veneta
> Balenciaga chevre
> The Row
> 
> Least Favorite:
> Saffiano - especially cheap saffiano
> 
> What are your favorite / least favorite leathers?



I’m super partial to smooth leathers … from a brand perspective, I think Celine does some of the best smooth leathers but they so often do a matte pebbled leather which makes me sad. 

My overall favorite leather on bags I own is probably my Fendi peekaboo. 

Also really love Coach smooth ‘glovetanned’ leather.


----------



## Jereni

Kicking off a nutcracker pairing series for the sake of the Christmas eye candy.

First up: Celine Big Bag paired with Heidi, which is a nutcracker I inherited from my parents. This is the only female nutcracker I have. She is a Steinbach.


----------



## Jereni

Next: Mulberry Lily top handle with ‘Father Frost / Jack Frost’ Santa nutcracker. This is my newest, I got him last year. He is from Christian Ulbricht.


----------



## Jereni

This is another I inherited from my parents, a sitting king nutcracker. I like him because his face is done differently from any other nutcrackers I have. He’s also an Ulbricht (most of mine are from that design house, I’m a bit of a groupie).

Paired with my Cesta Collective bucket bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> I’m super partial to smooth leathers … from a brand perspective, I think Celine does some of the best smooth leathers but they so often do a matte pebbled leather which makes me sad.
> 
> My overall favorite leather on bags I own is probably my Fendi peekaboo.
> 
> Also really love Coach smooth ‘glovetanned’ leather.



Coach glovedtanned leather is fantastic!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Bulb (mini size) arrived. I love the style even more in person. And the BV leather is divine! I couldn't resist getting a medium.
> 
> TPF has turned me into a total leather snob.
> 
> Top 3 favorites:
> Bottega Veneta
> Balenciaga chevre
> The Row
> 
> Least Favorite:
> Saffiano - especially cheap saffiano
> 
> What are your favorite / least favorite leathers?


My favourite leather is the old Dior lambskin- it´s soooo soft! (Almost too soft to actually touch...)


----------



## JenJBS

cowgirlsboots said:


> My favourite leather is the old Dior lambskin- it´s soooo soft! (Almost too soft to actually touch...)
> 
> View attachment 5673122
> View attachment 5673121


Looks divine!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> This is another I inherited from my parents, a sitting king nutcracker. I like him because his face is done differently from any other nutcrackers I have. He’s also an Ulbricht (most of mine are from that design house, I’m a bit of a groupie).
> 
> Paired with my Cesta Collective bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5672725


I love all your nutcrackers and the bags too. The nutcrackers are true works of art.


----------



## essiedub

Jereni said:


> Thanks!!! I have a … ahem… _*serious *_*nutcracker/smoker collection.  I could probably do a photo series of pairing purses with nutcrackers.*


Ooh yes! Let’s see them! Now is  the perfect time to show the nutcrackers with or without their bag friends! Oh please...?


----------



## essiedub

Jereni said:


> This is another I inherited from my parents, a sitting king nutcracker. I like him because his face is done differently from any other nutcrackers I have. He’s also an Ulbricht (most of mine are from that design house, I’m a bit of a groupie).
> 
> Paired with my Cesta Collective bucket bag.
> 
> View attachment 5672725


Love this set! The stripes on the bag, that he’s seared with the adorable buckle shoes and top hat!


----------



## essiedub

Jereni said:


> Kicking off a nutcracker pairing series for the sake of the Christmas eye candy.
> 
> First up: Celine Big Bag paired with Heidi, which is a nutcracker I inherited from my parents. This is the only female nutcracker I have. She is a Steinbach.
> 
> View attachment 5672720


Are those sheep? Or poodles? Is that the small size of the big bag? Yummy! Do you tend to leave it un-fastened when in use? I love Celine smooth


----------



## Jereni

essiedub said:


> Are those sheep? Or poodles? Is that the small size of the big bag? Yummy! Do you tend to leave it un-fastened when in use? I love Celine smooth



Yeah they are supposed to be sheep, they have little horns.   

Regarding the bag, yes it’s the smaller size of the ‘Big’ bag. I don’t always leave it buckled when not in use, but I do stuff it with tissue paper and other bags’ dustbags in order to attempt to keep its shape.


----------



## Jereni

Polene beige Neuf, with Night Watchman smoker (again from Ulbricht). We bought this one *in* Germany in late 2017. The night watchman was a job in medieval times in walled towns like Rothenburg ob der Tauber.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> Polene beige Neuf, with Night Watchman smoker (again from Ulbricht). We bought this one *in* Germany in late 2017. The night watchman was a job in medieval times in walled towns like Rothenburg ob der Tauber.
> 
> View attachment 5673368


@Jereni beautiful pics of your nutcracke/smoker and bag combinations- I am loving this series!


----------



## More bags

DME said:


> Ugh, yes, DC weather was hunker down-style today! Cold and rainy.
> 
> While I can’t say as though I have a cuddly bag, I did succumb to this one yesterday at the Coach outlet. I am not a big Coach person, but I love Peanuts and Woodstock is a family fave.
> 
> View attachment 5671723


Such a cute bag!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## More bags

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this Bottega Veneta bag since it first came out, and finally pulled the trigger - thanks to a generous year end bonus.      Merry (early) Christmas to me!
> 
> View attachment 5671205


Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## More bags

cowgirlsboots said:


> Thank you! Meanwhile my DH gave me two original Jag keycharms to turn into a matching bag charm. They came in the beautiful red presentation box the former owner must have got when they bought a Jag. Now the bag is complete!
> 
> View attachment 5670648
> View attachment 5670649
> 
> 
> PS: I had to work neatly... and put the utmost effort into this... DH was watching me closely and he has high standards.


Amazing work @cowgirlsboots! You are so talented, great work on the bag and the leather jacket!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> So, not only did I buy the Asprey briefcase and a Gucci Blondie (both on this year's wishlist) as well as the Gucci Med BTH earlier, I have bought a fourth. This is the naughtiest new bag year for years
> 
> My excuse is because the Gucci Blondie I (just) bought (in pony and with studs/spikes) although TDF, is not the practical, everyday bag I'd planned. So I bought the Gucci Aphrodite as much for everyday, all-year-round wearability. Simplicity and beauty. For Gucci a value for money price too.
> 
> A reissue of an early 70s bag. It's goatskin (red lining too) and has 2 separate straps to make it a messenger crossbody, shoulder bag or just under the arm, whatever.
> 
> I absolutely love this colour - and apart from my A briefcase, I don't own any bright red bags. I have a few _dark_ red, but not this stunning glowing (not orange-red nor pink-red) _real_ red. More like somewhere between Hermes Rubis (which I have) and Rouge Vif.
> 
> Large pic so I made it a thumbnail (the lighting is making it look more vermillion). Please click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 5668536


Congratulations again on your latest addition @papertiger. You’ve added some beautiful bags to your already diverse collection, well done! I loved your pic of wearing this bag cross body in the Gucci thread. 
It made me look hard at this bag, great colour by the way. I thought “I wish my Massai Cut looked great like the Aphrodite on a longer strap.” So I  put the long strap on my Massai Cut and wore it to a kids’ hockey game last night (I usually only wear it on the short strap.) Anyway, long way to say thank you for inspiring me to try an existing bag in a new way!


----------



## JenJBS

Jereni said:


> Polene beige Neuf, with Night Watchman smoker (again from Ulbricht). We bought this one *in* Germany in late 2017. The night watchman was a job in medieval times in walled towns like Rothenburg ob der Tauber.
> 
> View attachment 5673368


Love this pairing. 




More bags said:


> Congrats on your new bag!


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

More bags said:


> Congratulations again on your latest addition @papertiger. You’ve added some beautiful bags to your already diverse collection, well done! I loved your pic of wearing this bag cross body in the Gucci thread.
> It made me look hard at this bag, great colour by the way. I thought “I wish my Massai Cut looked great like the Aphrodite on a longer strap.” So I  put the long strap on my Massai Cut and wore it to a kids’ hockey game last night (I usually only wear it on the short strap.) Anyway, long way to say thank you for inspiring me to try an existing bag in a new way!



Happy to have supplied the inspiration, but you supplied the ingenuity. Excellent idea!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Polene beige Neuf, with Night Watchman smoker (again from Ulbricht). We bought this one *in* Germany in late 2017. The night watchman was a job in medieval times in walled towns like Rothenburg ob der Tauber.
> 
> View attachment 5673368


I am loving both of these.


----------



## lill_canele

Hello all. Life update, we have adopted a 1 year old mini brindle pug! Picked her up yesterday. (Posted this on another thread but I promise this will be the only other post. I won’t spam everyone lol)

Won’t be posting as often but I’ll be reading everyone’s post as we get the new baby acclimated!



Her previous family didn’t want her anymore because she was too high energy for them. I’m sure she and our other pug will enjoy getting their energy out playing with each other.  
She just got spayed last week so she needs 1 more week of rest and minimal movement. But our older pug loves her and wants to play with her at every moment!


----------



## More bags

lill_canele said:


> Hello all. Life update, we have adopted a 1 year old mini brindle pug! Picked her up yesterday. (Posted this on another thread but I promise this will be the only other post. I won’t spam everyone lol)
> 
> Won’t be posting as often but I’ll be reading everyone’s post as we get the new baby acclimated!
> 
> View attachment 5674009
> 
> Her previous family didn’t want her anymore because she was too high energy for them. I’m sure she and our other pug will enjoy getting their energy out playing with each other.
> She just got spayed last week so she needs 1 more week of rest and minimal movement. But our older pug loves her and wants to play with her at every moment!


Congratulations on your new addition to the family! She’s adorable!


----------



## dcooney4

lill_canele said:


> Hello all. Life update, we have adopted a 1 year old mini brindle pug! Picked her up yesterday. (Posted this on another thread but I promise this will be the only other post. I won’t spam everyone lol)
> 
> Won’t be posting as often but I’ll be reading everyone’s post as we get the new baby acclimated!
> 
> View attachment 5674009
> 
> Her previous family didn’t want her anymore because she was too high energy for them. I’m sure she and our other pug will enjoy getting their energy out playing with each other.
> She just got spayed last week so she needs 1 more week of rest and minimal movement. But our older pug loves her and wants to play with her at every moment!


So cuteness makes me smile!


----------



## Jereni

lill_canele said:


> Hello all. Life update, we have adopted a 1 year old mini brindle pug! Picked her up yesterday. (Posted this on another thread but I promise this will be the only other post. I won’t spam everyone lol)
> 
> Won’t be posting as often but I’ll be reading everyone’s post as we get the new baby acclimated!
> 
> View attachment 5674009
> 
> Her previous family didn’t want her anymore because she was too high energy for them. I’m sure she and our other pug will enjoy getting their energy out playing with each other.
> She just got spayed last week so she needs 1 more week of rest and minimal movement. But our older pug loves her and wants to play with her at every moment!


Omg what a sweet face!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jereni

Next pairings lol.

Coach Marlie with little Ulbricht toy seller smoker. 




Celine Romy with Merlin. He was a gift from my parents and is one of my favorites


----------



## DME

Jereni said:


> Next pairings lol.
> 
> Coach Marlie with little Ulbricht toy seller smoker.
> 
> View attachment 5674431
> 
> 
> Celine Romy with Merlin. He was a gift from my parents and is one of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 5674432


Wow, these are so great! Love your collections of both bags and nutcrackers/smokers!


----------



## msd_bags

DME said:


> Wow, these are so great! Love your collections of both bags and nutcrackers/smokers!


Agree to this @Jereni !!


----------



## papertiger

DME said:


> Ugh, yes, DC weather was hunker down-style today! Cold and rainy.
> 
> While I can’t say as though I have a cuddly bag, I did succumb to this one yesterday at the Coach outlet. I am not a big Coach person, but I love Peanuts and Woodstock is a family fave.
> 
> View attachment 5671723


I couldn't have resisted either!


----------



## papertiger

JenJBS said:


> My Bottega Veneta Bulb (mini size) arrived. I love the style even more in person. And the BV leather is divine! I couldn't resist getting a medium.
> 
> TPF has turned me into a total leather snob.
> 
> Top 3 favorites:
> Bottega Veneta
> Balenciaga chevre
> The Row
> 
> Least Favorite:
> Saffiano - especially cheap saffiano
> 
> What are your favorite / least favorite leathers?





That's good! We should all be leather (and material snobs)

I have so many (not including exotics)
No order:
Gucci polished calf
Gucci Boar-skin
Gucci Capra (goat)
Gucci Suede
Gucci hair-calf
Hermes Box
Hermes Swift
Hermes Peau de Porc
H Sikkim leather is also gorgeous
BV cervo
Whatever that lamb 'stuff' Chloe used to use on Bays

If I had to choose a grained leather I'd choose Hermes Vache Country (structured) or Clemence (undulating)


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

I should of added Chanel lamb (I have a waistcoat/vest in that leather too - stunning for RTW)


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Hello all. Life update, we have adopted a 1 year old mini brindle pug! Picked her up yesterday. (Posted this on another thread but I promise this will be the only other post. I won’t spam everyone lol)
> 
> Won’t be posting as often but I’ll be reading everyone’s post as we get the new baby acclimated!
> 
> View attachment 5674009
> 
> Her previous family didn’t want her anymore because she was too high energy for them. I’m sure she and our other pug will enjoy getting their energy out playing with each other.
> She just got spayed last week so she needs 1 more week of rest and minimal movement. But our older pug loves her and wants to play with her at every moment!



 So pleased this absolute cutie-pie-kiss-her-for-me-adorable pup has fitted-in with the family so well already - so lovely to hear and see this.

I have a cat - he is my darling (also a rescue) otherwise I couldn't resist adopting a dog.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> Next pairings lol.
> 
> Coach Marlie with little Ulbricht toy seller smoker.
> 
> View attachment 5674431
> 
> 
> Celine Romy with Merlin. He was a gift from my parents and is one of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 5674432



I think your Romy looks quite at home with Merlin, be careful it doesn't become a permanent pairing


----------



## papertiger

Cozy hair-calf bags - I have even fluffier ones, both white, a sheepskin-wool (shearling inside-out) and a white rex-rabbit, both evening bags. I would have to find them (or find a pic of either). The white rabbit makes me feel guilty as we used to have a white rabbit. In my defence it was given to me.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> Cozy hair-calf bags - I have even fluffier ones, both white, a sheepskin-wool (shearling inside-out) and a white rex-rabbit, both evening bags. I would have to find them (or find a pic of either). The white rabbit makes me feel guilty as we used to have a white rabbit. In my defence it was given to me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675456
> View attachment 5675458


I used to have a pet rabbit too so I feel a little guilty about my rabbit fur bag, but I bought it second hand. When I was a child I had a rabbit fur coat that I loved. At the time it never occurred to me that rabbits died making that coat.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> So pleased this absolute cutie-pie-kiss-her-for-me-adorable pup has fitted-in with the family so well already - so lovely to hear and see this.
> 
> I have a cat - he is my darling (also a rescue) otherwise I couldn't resist adopting a dog.


If we didn't travel, I'd get another dog or cat or both. Back when we had lots of pets, it was a pain taking them to a kennel (the pets didn't like it either) and we couldn't travel spontaneously.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> If we didn't travel, I'd get another dog or cat or both. Back when we had lots of pets, it was a pain taking them to a kennel (the pets didn't like it either) and we couldn't travel spontaneously.



I know what you mean. We don't travel abroad together because of our cat. When we go up and down to Scotland we take him with us (it used to be 2 cats). I would never put him in a cattery. 

The neighbours just leave their cat and DH goes into feed it. I could never do that.


----------



## whateve

papertiger said:


> I know what you mean. We don't travel abroad together because of our cat. When we go up and down to Scotland we take him with us (it used to be 2 cats). I would never put him in a cattery.
> 
> The neighbours just leave their cat and DH goes into feed it. I could never do that.


We can leave our tortoise. He eats the grass and plants in the yard. During the summer, he can sleep anywhere but in the winter he has a heated house. I don't like to leave him alone in the winter because I want to make sure he goes into his house and when it is really cold there is an extra door I close to keep him extra warm. These week I've found some feral kittens in there with him; they take off as soon as they hear me. My son moved away last year. He used to check up on the tortoise for me.

Many years ago we went away for a weekend and left our cat with plenty of food and water. When we got home, we couldn't find her. She was stuck in the closet where we kept the suitcases. She got in there when we were packing and we didn't realize it. Even after being locked up for an entire weekend, she didn't make a mess.


----------



## papertiger

whateve said:


> We can leave our tortoise. He eats the grass and plants in the yard. During the summer, he can sleep anywhere but in the winter he has a heated house. I don't like to leave him alone in the winter because I want to make sure he goes into his house and when it is really cold there is an extra door I close to keep him extra warm. These week I've found some feral kittens in there with him; they take off as soon as they hear me. My son moved away last year. He used to check up on the tortoise for me.
> 
> Many years ago we went away for a weekend and left our cat with plenty of food and water. When we got home, we couldn't find her. She was stuck in the closet where we kept the suitcases. She got in there when we were packing and we didn't realize it. Even after being locked up for an entire weekend, she didn't make a mess.



These tales would make good children's stories. 

I find tortoises totally fascinating. 

OMG, your poor, sweet cat. I remember when we moved house. One of our cats wouldn't come out of a rolled carpet for 4 days and I had to hand-feed him down the tube. The other went to sleep for 36 hours down the back of our kitchen cupboards, meanwhile because we couldn't find him, I went looking everywhere (including the park) knocking on doors, called around, put up posters and called the microchip company


----------



## lill_canele

I definitely understand about the traveling. We did a lot of traveling pre-pandemic and knew it wouldn’t be a good idea to have pets at the time.

Ever since the pandemic we haven’t traveled internationally and are currently just too tied down with work. 
We are fortunate to have my parents who live close and love dogs who are happy to babysit them if we ever go on a trip. And 2 friends who professional dog sitters in the area. We are thinking of traveling at the end of 2023 (or beginning of 2024) and hope by then both dogs will be well-rounded and mature. (Or as mature as they can get!)


----------



## dcooney4

Traveling and having pets is never easy, but to me the house would be to empty without them. Finding the proper care for my spoiled critters is always easy. My neighbor can't handle my big dog, all the other animals are fine at home with her coming multiple times a day. Luckily my big dog loves all animals and the dog sitter that takes them in her home loved her. She sent me pictures each day of my big girl surrounded and happy with a large group of tiny dogs.


----------



## dcooney4

As far as Leather goes one of my favorites is the Bison from Go Forth Goods.


----------



## Vintage Leather

So, I have covid.

I’m spoilering a self-pitiying rant.


Spoiler



This is actually my fourth time around with it. This is already week two of symptoms, and I’ve gotten all the weird ones - vision problems, hearing loss, perpetual nausea. The fragile VintageMama and the Knight also caught covid, but they’re already symptom free. Doctors are “whelp, don’t have anything that will help you, but keep us informed!” And I am “recovering” at home.

Christmas is half done. I bought the food for a whole Christmas dinner, but don’t know if I have the energy to do something with it. And I find it really sad and disappointing that no one has tried to get anything done without me. Like, I have a nutcracker collection. I put out two of them in the first week of December. 6 are sitting in a drawer. We put a simple string of lights around the house. No lights or wreath.

If I didn’t do the work, would my family celebrate Christmas at all?

And this afternoon, the Knight asked me “what’s for dinner.”



My bag carries are off, as is any closet goals. I’ll need to see what I set as my goals for the year - I remember that they were vague and a lot of them. I suspect I will be better off this year, focusing on one goal, max two.


Best leather? 

Chanel lambskin of the 90s
Balenciaga Chèvre pre ‘05
Mulberry of ‘08-‘15
Coach 1970s-90s (made in usa)
Hermes chèvre. 

I have a weakness for soft and strong.


----------



## JenJBS

Vintage Leather said:


> So, I have covid.
> 
> I’m spoilering a self-pitiying rant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my fourth time around with it. This is already week two of symptoms, and I’ve gotten all the weird ones - vision problems, hearing loss, perpetual nausea. The fragile VintageMama and the Knight also caught covid, but they’re already symptom free. Doctors are “whelp, don’t have anything that will help you, but keep us informed!” And I am “recovering” at home.
> 
> Christmas is half done. I bought the food for a whole Christmas dinner, but don’t know if I have the energy to do something with it. And I find it really sad and disappointing that no one has tried to get anything done without me. Like, I have a nutcracker collection. I put out two of them in the first week of December. 6 are sitting in a drawer. We put a simple string of lights around the house. No lights or wreath.
> 
> If I didn’t do the work, would my family celebrate Christmas at all?
> 
> And this afternoon, the Knight asked me “what’s for dinner.”
> 
> 
> 
> My bag carries are off, as is any closet goals. I’ll need to see what I set as my goals for the year - I remember that they were vague and a lot of them. I suspect I will be better off this year, focusing on one goal, max two.
> 
> 
> Best leather?
> 
> Chanel lambskin of the 90s
> Balenciaga Chèvre pre ‘05
> Mulberry of ‘08-‘15
> Coach 1970s-90s (made in usa)
> Hermes chèvre.
> 
> I have a weakness for soft and strong.


I'm so sorry you're so sick; and that your family isn't being supportive.   Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dcooney4

Vintage Leather said:


> So, I have covid.
> 
> I’m spoilering a self-pitiying rant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my fourth time around with it. This is already week two of symptoms, and I’ve gotten all the weird ones - vision problems, hearing loss, perpetual nausea. The fragile VintageMama and the Knight also caught covid, but they’re already symptom free. Doctors are “whelp, don’t have anything that will help you, but keep us informed!” And I am “recovering” at home.
> 
> Christmas is half done. I bought the food for a whole Christmas dinner, but don’t know if I have the energy to do something with it. And I find it really sad and disappointing that no one has tried to get anything done without me. Like, I have a nutcracker collection. I put out two of them in the first week of December. 6 are sitting in a drawer. We put a simple string of lights around the house. No lights or wreath.
> 
> If I didn’t do the work, would my family celebrate Christmas at all?
> 
> And this afternoon, the Knight asked me “what’s for dinner.”
> 
> 
> 
> My bag carries are off, as is any closet goals. I’ll need to see what I set as my goals for the year - I remember that they were vague and a lot of them. I suspect I will be better off this year, focusing on one goal, max two.
> 
> 
> Best leather?
> 
> Chanel lambskin of the 90s
> Balenciaga Chèvre pre ‘05
> Mulberry of ‘08-‘15
> Coach 1970s-90s (made in usa)
> Hermes chèvre.
> 
> I have a weakness for soft and strong.


Feel better soon!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## Cordeliere

Vintage Leather said:


> So, I have covid.
> 
> I’m spoilering a self-pitiying rant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my fourth time around with it. This is already week two of symptoms, and I’ve gotten all the weird ones - vision problems, hearing loss, perpetual nausea. The fragile VintageMama and the Knight also caught covid, but they’re already symptom free. Doctors are “whelp, don’t have anything that will help you, but keep us informed!” And I am “recovering” at home.
> 
> Christmas is half done. I bought the food for a whole Christmas dinner, but don’t know if I have the energy to do something with it. And I find it really sad and disappointing that no one has tried to get anything done without me. Like, I have a nutcracker collection. I put out two of them in the first week of December. 6 are sitting in a drawer. We put a simple string of lights around the house. No lights or wreath.
> 
> If I didn’t do the work, would my family celebrate Christmas at all?
> 
> And this afternoon, the Knight asked me “what’s for dinner.”
> 
> 
> 
> My bag carries are off, as is any closet goals. I’ll need to see what I set as my goals for the year - I remember that they were vague and a lot of them. I suspect I will be better off this year, focusing on one goal, max two.
> 
> 
> Best leather?
> 
> Chanel lambskin of the 90s
> Balenciaga Chèvre pre ‘05
> Mulberry of ‘08-‘15
> Coach 1970s-90s (made in usa)
> Hermes chèvre.
> 
> I have a weakness for soft and strong.


4 x with Covid.  That must really be getting old.   No Christmas without your non existent energy.  No words for that. Hope better comes soon.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> So, I have covid.
> 
> I’m spoilering a self-pitiying rant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my fourth time around with it. This is already week two of symptoms, and I’ve gotten all the weird ones - vision problems, hearing loss, perpetual nausea. The fragile VintageMama and the Knight also caught covid, but they’re already symptom free. Doctors are “whelp, don’t have anything that will help you, but keep us informed!” And I am “recovering” at home.
> 
> Christmas is half done. I bought the food for a whole Christmas dinner, but don’t know if I have the energy to do something with it. And I find it really sad and disappointing that no one has tried to get anything done without me. Like, I have a nutcracker collection. I put out two of them in the first week of December. 6 are sitting in a drawer. We put a simple string of lights around the house. No lights or wreath.
> 
> If I didn’t do the work, would my family celebrate Christmas at all?
> 
> And this afternoon, the Knight asked me “what’s for dinner.”
> 
> 
> 
> My bag carries are off, as is any closet goals. I’ll need to see what I set as my goals for the year - I remember that they were vague and a lot of them. I suspect I will be better off this year, focusing on one goal, max two.
> 
> 
> Best leather?
> 
> Chanel lambskin of the 90s
> Balenciaga Chèvre pre ‘05
> Mulberry of ‘08-‘15
> Coach 1970s-90s (made in usa)
> Hermes chèvre.
> 
> I have a weakness for soft and strong.


I'm so sorry you are suffering. I hope you get better soon. It is doubly bad to be sick around the holidays because you end up missing it. One Christmas I had the flu. My family would be the same way. Nothing gets done unless I do it.


----------



## jblended

Vintage Leather said:


> So, I have covid.
> 
> I’m spoilering a self-pitiying rant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my fourth time around with it. This is already week two of symptoms, and I’ve gotten all the weird ones - vision problems, hearing loss, perpetual nausea. The fragile VintageMama and the Knight also caught covid, but they’re already symptom free. Doctors are “whelp, don’t have anything that will help you, but keep us informed!” And I am “recovering” at home.
> 
> Christmas is half done. I bought the food for a whole Christmas dinner, but don’t know if I have the energy to do something with it. And I find it really sad and disappointing that no one has tried to get anything done without me. Like, I have a nutcracker collection. I put out two of them in the first week of December. 6 are sitting in a drawer. We put a simple string of lights around the house. No lights or wreath.
> 
> If I didn’t do the work, would my family celebrate Christmas at all?
> 
> And this afternoon, the Knight asked me “what’s for dinner.”
> 
> 
> 
> My bag carries are off, as is any closet goals. I’ll need to see what I set as my goals for the year - I remember that they were vague and a lot of them. I suspect I will be better off this year, focusing on one goal, max two.
> 
> 
> Best leather?
> 
> Chanel lambskin of the 90s
> Balenciaga Chèvre pre ‘05
> Mulberry of ‘08-‘15
> Coach 1970s-90s (made in usa)
> Hermes chèvre.
> 
> I have a weakness for soft and strong.


I'm so sorry! I cannot picture dealing with it 4 times. The fatigue alone must be crippling. 
Wishing you a speedy recovery, VL. This year has been so challenging, so hopefully we've got all the bad luck out of the way and next year will be easier.


----------



## jblended

So sorry I'm not at all caught up on the thread! I was just conditioning my bags and took the opportunity to do a bag count, so I'm popping in to post my YTD stats.

2022 start: I think was 42 bags. 
2022 end: 32 bags! 
Half of those I lost to pesky mould, which was a valuable lesson in itself.
I donated a handful more and I've just gifted 1 that was new, still wrapped up with tags. It was the DKNY quilted nappa Gansevoort.  (pic from web. edit: that is a really tiny pic, lol. There's a pinstripe quilt on the tote but it doesn't show very well here).




I bought it in 2019 to use for job interviews but my life took a totally different turn with the pandemic and my personal circumstances. It's unlikely that I will attempt to return to corporate life or attend any job interviews.
I love the leather and minimal logo, but it's massive (for me) and totally overwhelms my frame, so I couldn't find another way to use it and felt awful that it was just sitting on my shelf.
The person I gifted it to is an old friend of my mother's, and always carries bags this size. It's going to a good home. I made a snap decision to let it go and shipped it a few days ago and it should arrive on Christmas morning. I couldn't have planned this so perfectly if I tried. 

Sending everyone my best wishes!


----------



## dcooney4

Trying to think of next year's goals. I had quite a bit of fun. I didn't mess with my finances because everything was within budget. I think perhaps more of a one in one out might be good. The only bags I would like out are one or two gifts I was given, but I keep them because it would hurt feelings if I got rid of them. The rest I am finally very happy with. I will see after the holidays if I can downsize a little bit more.


----------



## Jereni

Vintage Leather said:


> So, I have covid.
> 
> I’m spoilering a self-pitiying rant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my fourth time around with it. This is already week two of symptoms, and I’ve gotten all the weird ones - vision problems, hearing loss, perpetual nausea. The fragile VintageMama and the Knight also caught covid, but they’re already symptom free. Doctors are “whelp, don’t have anything that will help you, but keep us informed!” And I am “recovering” at home.
> 
> Christmas is half done. I bought the food for a whole Christmas dinner, but don’t know if I have the energy to do something with it. And I find it really sad and disappointing that no one has tried to get anything done without me. Like, I have a nutcracker collection. I put out two of them in the first week of December. 6 are sitting in a drawer. We put a simple string of lights around the house. No lights or wreath.
> 
> If I didn’t do the work, would my family celebrate Christmas at all?
> 
> And this afternoon, the Knight asked me “what’s for dinner.”
> 
> 
> 
> My bag carries are off, as is any closet goals. I’ll need to see what I set as my goals for the year - I remember that they were vague and a lot of them. I suspect I will be better off this year, focusing on one goal, max two.
> 
> 
> Best leather?
> 
> Chanel lambskin of the 90s
> Balenciaga Chèvre pre ‘05
> Mulberry of ‘08-‘15
> Coach 1970s-90s (made in usa)
> Hermes chèvre.
> 
> I have a weakness for soft and strong.



Ugh, I’m so sorry to hear about this. And can understand the frustration of no one else getting things done while you’re out of commission. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Merry Christmas!  Happy Holidays to all!
Wishing everyone the very best in health, happiness and handbags in the new year!

I don't have any handbag stats or goals yet because I've been sick, but one thing I know for sure -- my goal for the coming year is to prioritize my health.  This year, I seem to have caught the flu, covid, and also had allergies off and on.  I'm now spending a lot of my spare time reading on how to boost the immune system, overall wellness, etc.
@Vintage Leather, so sorry to hear about catching another bout of covid.  Rest, drink lots of hot tea and fluids and here's wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Merry Christmas!  Happy Holidays to all!
> Wishing everyone the very best in health, happiness and handbags in the new year!
> 
> I don't have any handbag stats or goals yet because I've been sick, but one thing I know for sure -- my goal for the coming year is to prioritize my health.  This year, I seem to have caught the flu, covid, and also had allergies off and on.  I'm now spending a lot of my spare time reading on how to boost the immune system, overall wellness, etc.
> @Vintage Leather, so sorry to hear about catching another bout of covid.  Rest, drink lots of hot tea and fluids and here's wishing you a speedy recovery.


I'm sorry you've been sick so much. My allergies and asthma have been bad this year. Sometimes I'll try something and think it is working until it stops working. I'll be curious to learn what you end up doing to boost your immune system. DH got several colds this year after going years without being sick. I'm the one that used to get all the colds but I haven't had one for 2 years (knock on wood!) I think I'm happy with the supplements I'm taking. It makes me wonder if I'm doing something that working, if I've just been lucky, or if I'm one of those people who isn't very susceptible to covid.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I'm sorry you've been sick so much. My allergies and asthma have been bad this year. Sometimes I'll try something and think it is working until it stops working. I'll be curious to learn what you end up doing to boost your immune system. DH got several colds this year after going years without being sick. I'm the one that used to get all the colds but I haven't had one for 2 years (knock on wood!) I think I'm happy with the supplements I'm taking. It makes me wonder if I'm doing something that working, if I've just been lucky, or if I'm one of those people who isn't very susceptible to covid.


Thank you!  I think I might have let down my guard a bit this year, and also have  been out and about a bit more as compared to the last two years, when I was so careful.   I will let you know if I find something new in terms of boosting the immune system.  So far, I've covered most of the standard stuff like fish oil, vitamins D (I found out I am low) and C.  Maintaining social distance from others who are sick is still the best strategy IMO, but hard to do these days.   Lifestyle stuff like exercise, nutritious food, adequate rest and relaxation are also crucial.  I find that I catch things faster when I am frazzled or running tired.   
What supplements are you taking?  Glad to hear that they are helping keep those colds at bay, and hope it continues that way.


----------



## whateve

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  I think I might have let down my guard a bit this year, and also have  been out and about a bit more as compared to the last two years, when I was so careful.   I will let you know if I find something new in terms of boosting the immune system.  So far, I've covered most of the standard stuff like fish oil, vitamins D (I found out I am low) and C.  Maintaining social distance from others who are sick is still the best strategy IMO, but hard to do these days.   Lifestyle stuff like exercise, nutritious food, adequate rest and relaxation are also crucial.  I find that I catch things faster when I am frazzled or running tired.
> What supplements are you taking?  Glad to hear that they are helping keep those colds at bay, and hope it continues that way.


I have fibromyalgia, which is a challenge, and the medicine I take for it can interact with some supplements so I have to be careful. This is why I don't take C. I take D and zinc. DH takes D too, but he still caught some colds this year. Before I had fibromyalgia, I swore by echinacea at the start of cold symptoms to hold it at bay even though the research doesn't bear it out. It seemed to work for me. Now I can't take it or anything herbal because of my fibromyalgia medicine.

For general health, I also take a B supplement, including B1, magnesium, calcium and silicon/choline.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

whateve said:


> I have fibromyalgia, which is a challenge, and the medicine I take for it can interact with some supplements so I have to be careful. This is why I don't take C. I take D and zinc. DH takes D too, but he still caught some colds this year. Before I had fibromyalgia, I swore by echinacea at the start of cold symptoms to hold it at bay even though the research doesn't bear it out. It seemed to work for me. Now I can't take it or anything herbal because of my fibromyalgia medicine.
> 
> For general health, I also take a B supplement, including B1, magnesium, calcium and silicon/choline.


I'm sorry to hear about the fibromyalgia, and not being able to take anything herbal because of the medications does make it hard.     I'm assuming vitamin C is okay if consumed in things like oranges or tomatoes, or is that restricted?  I googled fibromyalgia and read that massage is excellent and helpful.  Perhaps you already know this and go for massage therapy.   Before covid I used to go at least once a month to the spa and it was incredibly relaxing, definitely a stress reducer.  Sadly, stress is at the root of so many illnesses (including lowered immunity, IMO), and when it's chronic stress it can really  build up.  I need to look into resuming those visits to the spa.  I've heard of echinacea too, but never tried it.  I need to look into taking a good B supplement rather than a general multivitamin.


----------



## More bags

@Vintage Leather I am so sorry you caught Covid again and you’re suffering from the symptoms. It must be incredibly frustrating that your family is not stepping in to help out. I hope you feel better soon and can find another time to celebrate and enjoy the spirit of the holiday.

@Purses & Perfumes I hope you recover quickly and feel better soon.

@jblended congratulations on your outs, by choice, sorry you suffered losses from mouldy bags. Best wishes on your continued strengthening health and best wishes for new adventures in 2023.

Merry Christmas and happy holiday wishes to our pocket friends. May we celebrate good health and good handbag stories in 2023!


----------



## 880

Vintage Leather said:


> So, I have covid.
> 
> I’m spoilering a self-pitiying rant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my fourth time around with it. This is already week two of symptoms, and I’ve gotten all the weird ones - vision problems, hearing loss, perpetual nausea. The fragile VintageMama and the Knight also caught covid, but they’re already symptom free. Doctors are “whelp, don’t have anything that will help you, but keep us informed!” And I am “recovering” at home.
> 
> Christmas is half done. I bought the food for a whole Christmas dinner, but don’t know if I have the energy to do something with it. And I find it really sad and disappointing that no one has tried to get anything done without me. Like, I have a nutcracker collection. I put out two of them in the first week of December. 6 are sitting in a drawer. We put a simple string of lights around the house. No lights or wreath.
> 
> If I didn’t do the work, would my family celebrate Christmas at all?
> 
> And this afternoon, the Knight asked me “what’s for dinner.”
> 
> 
> 
> My bag carries are off, as is any closet goals. I’ll need to see what I set as my goals for the year - I remember that they were vague and a lot of them. I suspect I will be better off this year, focusing on one goal, max two.
> 
> 
> Best leather?
> 
> Chanel lambskin of the 90s
> Balenciaga Chèvre pre ‘05
> Mulberry of ‘08-‘15
> Coach 1970s-90s (made in usa)
> Hermes chèvre.
> 
> I have a weakness for soft and strong.


Oh no. I’m so sorry that you caught Covid again and that your family expects you to do the heavy lifting around the holidays. Sending positive vibes your way. 

Hope you feel better soon @purses&perfumes and @whateve


----------



## dcooney4

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## 880

I’ve been carrying my felt picotin all month. It’s cosy, easy, and somewhat understated to the world outside the subforum. 

And for Christmas Eve, I made dinner for a dear friend and his husband who is from Texas. I ordered a smoked dry rub texas brisket (not from Franklins, bc the next available one was available only for Feb 2023) but one from Terry Black via gold belly. I presliced it cold bc my knife skills wouldn’t be up to carving a rested brisket, and then slowly reheated it with drizzles of duck fat and a bit of stock.  Delicious. I made Mac and cheese (johne Thorne recipe, plenty rich even doubling the noodles ); sautéed greens; roasted yellow peppers; Cooks Illustrated best dinner rolls; and slow simmered petite black beans, which I turned into homemade enchiladas (adapted from Gimme some Oven). And, in the interest of a sane diet,  single, not double, crust (cream cheese crust) apple pie (reduce the extruded liquid into a syrup) and white chocolate ice cream (David Leibovitz recipe). I sent the leftovers home with them, so need to go out and forage this am. The pico is perfect for quick errands this week. I did manage to use my 30B etoupe too, for the first time in ages bc I rarely carry much anymore. Hope everyone is warm, healthy, and safe. Emphasizing Warm lol


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## bagnut1

880 said:


> I’ve been carrying my felt picotin all month. It’s cosy, easy, and somewhat understated to the world outside the subforum.
> 
> And for Christmas Eve, I made dinner for a dear friend and his husband who is from Texas. I ordered a smoked dry rub texas brisket (not from Franklins, bc the next available one was available only for Feb 2023) but one from Terry Black via gold belly. I presliced it cold bc my knife skills wouldn’t be up to carving a rested brisket, and then slowly reheated it with drizzles of duck fat and a bit of stock.  Delicious. I made Mac and cheese (johne Thorne recipe, plenty rich even doubling the noodles ); sautéed greens; roasted yellow peppers; Cooks Illustrated best dinner rolls; and slow simmered petite black beans, which I turned into homemade enchiladas (adapted from Gimme some Oven). And, in the interest of a sane diet,  single, not double, crust (cream cheese crust) apple pie (reduce the extruded liquid into a syrup) and white chocolate ice cream (David Leibovitz recipe). I sent the leftovers home with them, so need to go out and forage this am. The pico is perfect for quick errands this week. I did manage to use my 30B etoupe too, for the first time in ages bc I rarely carry much anymore. Hope everyone is warm, healthy, and safe. Emphasizing Warm lol
> 
> View attachment 5677232
> View attachment 5677237


Oh wow what a feast !  I was going to ask when can I come over for leftovers but see you sent them home with your lucky friends. 

Happy Hols!


----------



## lill_canele

Vintage Leather said:


> So, I have covid.
> 
> I’m spoilering a self-pitiying rant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my fourth time around with it. This is already week two of symptoms, and I’ve gotten all the weird ones - vision problems, hearing loss, perpetual nausea. The fragile VintageMama and the Knight also caught covid, but they’re already symptom free. Doctors are “whelp, don’t have anything that will help you, but keep us informed!” And I am “recovering” at home.
> 
> Christmas is half done. I bought the food for a whole Christmas dinner, but don’t know if I have the energy to do something with it. And I find it really sad and disappointing that no one has tried to get anything done without me. Like, I have a nutcracker collection. I put out two of them in the first week of December. 6 are sitting in a drawer. We put a simple string of lights around the house. No lights or wreath.
> 
> If I didn’t do the work, would my family celebrate Christmas at all?
> 
> And this afternoon, the Knight asked me “what’s for dinner.”
> 
> 
> 
> My bag carries are off, as is any closet goals. I’ll need to see what I set as my goals for the year - I remember that they were vague and a lot of them. I suspect I will be better off this year, focusing on one goal, max two.
> 
> 
> Best leather?
> 
> Chanel lambskin of the 90s
> Balenciaga Chèvre pre ‘05
> Mulberry of ‘08-‘15
> Coach 1970s-90s (made in usa)
> Hermes chèvre.
> 
> I have a weakness for soft and strong.


So sorry that you got Covid.
I’m suffering with you, I’ve gotten Covid for the very first time. I felt it was bound to happen sooner or later. My husband got Covid last month and his was more like a cold + sinus infection.

I’m more severe, it’s more like flu + bronchitis for me. It’s day 6 of symptoms and I just started feeling better yesterday.
We dropped all of our remaining Christmas plans with family and close friends. I was lucky to put up all the decorations in November because I know for a fact that my husband would not bother with holiday decorations. He’s not as into Christmas as I am. I know that feeling when you put in a lot of work and effort into special occasions and holidays but no one else is that into it. It’s okay, I like to think of it as I’m enjoying more of the holiday spirit than anyone else! 

Getting sick over the holidays is always no fun. The last time for my husband and I was in 2019 and we both got the stomach flu during Christmas. It was that bad that we both still remember it.

Despite the set backs I hope that you’ll get better soon!  I’m sure you’ll definitely be able to make up for it next year (and we know how time flies!)


----------



## lill_canele

Here’s a bit of holiday cheer! (As you can tell we were bribing them with treats haha)






Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## DME

@Vintage Leather, @Purses & Perfumes and @lill_canele, I’m so sorry you have been sick. I wish you all a speedy recovery!

@880, I was also about to ask when I can swing by for leftovers when I read you sent them home with your friends. What a feast that must have been! I hope your foraging was successful.

@jblended, congratulations on your bag stats. Nice work!

@whateve and @Purses & Perfumes, one thing that has worked for me in addition to diet, exercise and Vitamin D is a saline nasal spray. I used to get respiratory illnesses constantly and my ENT suggested I do this a couple of times per day and it has really worked for me. I feel like it has also helped keep COVID at bay. I have multiple sclerosis and it always takes me extra long to recover from any kind of illness, so I try to avoid them as best I can. I’ll be keeping an eye out for any other tips and tricks you share!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Merry Christmas, everyone! May all your Christmas dreams come true, just like Spencer’s.


----------



## whateve

DME said:


> @Vintage Leather, @Purses & Perfumes and @lill_canele, I’m so sorry you have been sick. I wish you all a speedy recovery!
> 
> @880, I was also about to ask when I can swing by for leftovers when I read you sent them home with your friends. What a feast that must have been! I hope your foraging was successful.
> 
> @jblended, congratulations on your bag stats. Nice work!
> 
> @whateve and @Purses & Perfumes, one thing that has worked for me in addition to diet, exercise and Vitamin D is a saline nasal spray. I used to get respiratory illnesses constantly and my ENT suggested I do this a couple of times per day and it has really worked for me. I feel like it has also helped keep COVID at bay. I have multiple sclerosis and it always takes me extra long to recover from any kind of illness, so I try to avoid them as best I can. I’ll be keeping an eye out for any other tips and tricks you share!


For saline nasal spray, is it like Neilmed's? I've been doing Neilmed nasal irrigation off and on for the last few months, for my allergies. I also use Flonase.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> For saline nasal spray, is it like Neilmed's? I've been doing Neilmed nasal irrigation off and on for the last few months, for my allergies. I also use Flonase.


+1 with you and @DME, but I also use azalastin nasal spray. I think fluticosone proprianate is Flonase? The Asalastin seems to work better for now. I also use prescription asthma inhalers as needed


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> +1 with you and @DME, but I also use azalastin nasal spray. I think fluticosone proprianate is Flonase? The Asalastin seems to work better for now. I also use prescription asthma inhalers as needed


Thanks! I tried azalastin when it first was available otc but I didn't think it helped. Maybe I should try again. I have inhalers too but I don't use them very often.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> Thanks! I tried azalastin when it first was available otc but I didn't think it helped. Maybe I should try again. I have inhalers too but I don't use them very often.


My doctor also prescribed ipratropium bromate (atrovent) nasal spray, but I haven’t cracked that one open yet lol


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> My doctor also prescribed ipratropium bromate (atrovent) nasal spray, but I haven’t cracked that one open yet lol


DH tried that one twice. It didn't work for him and it made his nose bleed, but he is taking blood thinners so that might be why. He has an appointment at Stanford to see if they can do something else. He already had the procedure where they freeze a nerve, but there is another nerve they can freeze, also some treatment with heat, and ultimately, a surgery that kills the nerve. But he doesn't have allergies and asthma like I do. He was prescribed with non-allergenic rhinitis but the most recent doctor said you can have allergies locally in your nose that don't get reactions anywhere else in your body.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> He was prescribed with non-allergenic rhinitis but the most recent doctor said you can have allergies locally in your nose that don't get reactions anywhere else in your body.


I am so sorry your DH had such an adverse reaction and I hope he is okay. Mine also has the above referenced diagnosis. Our allergist ran every test and he came up with no allergic reactions to known allergens

sometimes nasal sprays work for me one season better than another. I kind of rotate them and try for a few weeks. Kind of like shoes lol.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> I am so sorry your DH had such an adverse reaction and I hope he is okay. Mine also has the above referenced diagnosis. Our allergist ran every test and he came up with no allergic reactions to known allergens
> 
> sometimes nasal sprays work for me one season better than another. I kind of rotate them and try for a few weeks. Kind of like shoes lol.


It must be very common. My father had something similar. Every night around the same time, his nose would get stuffed up and runny. The rest of the day he was fine. It didn't matter if he was home or out. 

I find rotating the sprays help. My allergies aren't seasonal. The main thing I'm allergic to is dust, which is everywhere.  I don't get most of the normal symptoms. I cough a lot but don't have many symptoms with my eyes or nose.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> I cough a lot


My mom coughs a lot, seemingly seasonally. Her Drs think, in addition to allergies/asthma, she may have acid reflux of the lungs. Has anyone suggested this possibility in your case ?  Re my mom, I think she should try sleeping on a bed without a corgi on it, lol


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> My mom coughs a lot, seemingly seasonally. Her Drs think, in addition to allergies/asthma, she may have acid reflux of the lungs. Has anyone suggested this possibility in your case ?  Re my mom, I think she should try sleeping on a bed without a corgi on it, lol


I've been tested for acid reflux and I don't have it. It took a long time before I knew I had asthma or allergies because pretty much all I have is the cough.


----------



## DME

whateve said:


> For saline nasal spray, is it like Neilmed's? I've been doing Neilmed nasal irrigation off and on for the last few months, for my allergies. I also use Flonase.


I use Arm & Hammer Simply Saline. They have a couple of different ones, but this is the most basic with nothing added to it. You can usually find it in the aisle with the cold and flu products. Most grocery and drugstores sell a cheaper generic version and those work, too, but I like the sprayer on this one. You just do a spray, or two, and inhale. Sometimes I need to blow my nose after, sometimes not, but it hydrates and keeps the nasal passages clean.

I also use Flonase (and Zyrtec) to help with seasonal allergies, but Flonase is medication whereas the other stuff is essentially salt water. If you do use both, then wait about 15 minutes between saline and Flonase (one of the two mentions this on the package; I think it’s so you don’t accidentally wash the other one out).

ETA: Arm & Hammer is purified water, salt and baking soda.


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## baghabitz34

Vintage Leather said:


> So, I have covid.
> 
> I’m spoilering a self-pitiying rant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my fourth time around with it. This is already week two of symptoms, and I’ve gotten all the weird ones - vision problems, hearing loss, perpetual nausea. The fragile VintageMama and the Knight also caught covid, but they’re already symptom free. Doctors are “whelp, don’t have anything that will help you, but keep us informed!” And I am “recovering” at home.
> 
> Christmas is half done. I bought the food for a whole Christmas dinner, but don’t know if I have the energy to do something with it. And I find it really sad and disappointing that no one has tried to get anything done without me. Like, I have a nutcracker collection. I put out two of them in the first week of December. 6 are sitting in a drawer. We put a simple string of lights around the house. No lights or wreath.
> 
> If I didn’t do the work, would my family celebrate Christmas at all?
> 
> And this afternoon, the Knight asked me “what’s for dinner.”
> 
> 
> 
> My bag carries are off, as is any closet goals. I’ll need to see what I set as my goals for the year - I remember that they were vague and a lot of them. I suspect I will be better off this year, focusing on one goal, max two.
> 
> 
> Best leather?
> 
> Chanel lambskin of the 90s
> Balenciaga Chèvre pre ‘05
> Mulberry of ‘08-‘15
> Coach 1970s-90s (made in usa)
> Hermes chèvre.
> 
> I have a weakness for soft and strong.


Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jereni

@BowieFan1971 cute pics of Spencer! Looks like he had a good Christmas. I love your holiday mantle!!!

Went to the outlets yesterday just for fun. Not usually a fan of Coach’s outlet pieces but the sportiness of this is speaking to me for some reason. Also seems like a useful style. Thoughts?


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> I've been wanting this Bottega Veneta bag since it first came out, and finally pulled the trigger - thanks to a generous year end bonus.      Merry (early) Christmas to me!
> 
> View attachment 5671205


It's gorgeous!
And congratulations.


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> @BowieFan1971 cute pics of Spencer! Looks like he had a good Christmas. I love your holiday mantle!!!
> 
> Went to the outlets yesterday just for fun. Not usually a fan of Coach’s outlet pieces but the sportiness of this is speaking to me for some reason. Also seems like a useful style. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5678238



I like everything but the large COACH plaque on the front.


----------



## Sunshine mama

papertiger said:


> I like everything but the large COACH plaque on the front.


+1!


----------



## papertiger

Vintage Leather said:


> So, I have covid.
> 
> I’m spoilering a self-pitiying rant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually my fourth time around with it. This is already week two of symptoms, and I’ve gotten all the weird ones - vision problems, hearing loss, perpetual nausea. The fragile VintageMama and the Knight also caught covid, but they’re already symptom free. Doctors are “whelp, don’t have anything that will help you, but keep us informed!” And I am “recovering” at home.
> 
> Christmas is half done. I bought the food for a whole Christmas dinner, but don’t know if I have the energy to do something with it. And I find it really sad and disappointing that no one has tried to get anything done without me. Like, I have a nutcracker collection. I put out two of them in the first week of December. 6 are sitting in a drawer. We put a simple string of lights around the house. No lights or wreath.
> 
> If I didn’t do the work, would my family celebrate Christmas at all?
> 
> And this afternoon, the Knight asked me “what’s for dinner.”
> 
> 
> 
> My bag carries are off, as is any closet goals. I’ll need to see what I set as my goals for the year - I remember that they were vague and a lot of them. I suspect I will be better off this year, focusing on one goal, max two.
> 
> 
> Best leather?
> 
> Chanel lambskin of the 90s
> Balenciaga Chèvre pre ‘05
> Mulberry of ‘08-‘15
> Coach 1970s-90s (made in usa)
> Hermes chèvre.
> 
> I have a weakness for soft and strong.



So sorry, really no fun at alll this time of the year. I wish you better


----------



## papertiger

jblended said:


> So sorry I'm not at all caught up on the thread! I was just conditioning my bags and took the opportunity to do a bag count, so I'm popping in to post my YTD stats.
> 
> 2022 start: I think was 42 bags.
> 2022 end: 32 bags!
> Half of those I lost to pesky mould, which was a valuable lesson in itself.
> I donated a handful more and I've just gifted 1 that was new, still wrapped up with tags. It was the DKNY quilted nappa Gansevoort.  (pic from web. edit: that is a really tiny pic, lol. There's a pinstripe quilt on the tote but it doesn't show very well here).
> 
> View attachment 5676748
> 
> 
> I bought it in 2019 to use for job interviews but my life took a totally different turn with the pandemic and my personal circumstances. It's unlikely that I will attempt to return to corporate life or attend any job interviews.
> I love the leather and minimal logo, but it's massive (for me) and totally overwhelms my frame, so I couldn't find another way to use it and felt awful that it was just sitting on my shelf.
> The person I gifted it to is an old friend of my mother's, and always carries bags this size. It's going to a good home. I made a snap decision to let it go and shipped it a few days ago and it should arrive on Christmas morning. I couldn't have planned this so perfectly if I tried.
> 
> Sending everyone my best wishes!



That's amazing! 

Congratulations, I am very inspired, but I am afraid it won't have any practical impact on my own collection


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> I’ve been carrying my felt picotin all month. It’s cosy, easy, and somewhat understated to the world outside the subforum.
> 
> And for Christmas Eve, I made dinner for a dear friend and his husband who is from Texas. I ordered a smoked dry rub texas brisket (not from Franklins, bc the next available one was available only for Feb 2023) but one from Terry Black via gold belly. I presliced it cold bc my knife skills wouldn’t be up to carving a rested brisket, and then slowly reheated it with drizzles of duck fat and a bit of stock.  Delicious. I made Mac and cheese (johne Thorne recipe, plenty rich even doubling the noodles ); sautéed greens; roasted yellow peppers; Cooks Illustrated best dinner rolls; and slow simmered petite black beans, which I turned into homemade enchiladas (adapted from Gimme some Oven). And, in the interest of a sane diet,  single, not double, crust (cream cheese crust) apple pie (reduce the extruded liquid into a syrup) and white chocolate ice cream (David Leibovitz recipe). I sent the leftovers home with them, so need to go out and forage this am. The pico is perfect for quick errands this week. I did manage to use my 30B etoupe too, for the first time in ages bc I rarely carry much anymore. Hope everyone is warm, healthy, and safe. Emphasizing Warm lol
> 
> View attachment 5677232
> View attachment 5677237



Next year, I'm having Christmas at your place! 

Loving the Pico (and all hand-helds) with the cold weather dressing.

I've been using my new Gucci Aphrodite when going out. In Christmas Eve, over a slightly military-inspired black cashmere/mink collar together with a green beaver fur _ushanka_ (trapper's) hat and yesterday over a traditional grey wool duffle coat. I am determined to make the Aphrodite my alternative everyday bag (whatever the rotation).

Otherwise it's been my Black Evie or Bambou GP.

I am feeling a little bit of colour goes a long way, but I am still liking colour for the moment if I can work it in.


----------



## papertiger

lill_canele said:


> Here’s a bit of holiday cheer! (As you can tell we were bribing them with treats haha)
> 
> View attachment 5677281
> View attachment 5677282
> View attachment 5677283
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!



Both totally adorable!


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone! May all your Christmas dreams come true, just like Spencer’s.
> 
> View attachment 5677298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677299



Another sweetie-pops


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> I've been using my new Gucci Aphrodite when going out. In Christmas Eve, over a slightly military-inspired cashmere/mink collar together with a green beaver fur _ushanka_ (trapper's) hat and yesterday over a traditional grey wool duffle coat. I am determined to make the Aphrodite my alternative everyday bag (whatever the rotation).



you are more than welcome for the holidays 
This outfit sounds fabulous! I keep meaning to ask you, what are your thoughts on your bamboo 32 plume. Am thinking of a plume, but probably a smaller size

@Jereni , +1 with @papertiger and @Sunshine mama re the coach plaque. But, if it speaks to you as a whole, one cannot argue with that! you look good!

@jblended, am sure your moms friend will adore your quilted gansvoort. What a thoughtful gift!


----------



## dcooney4

Took a picture of my Antony and snuck the little camera bag out for a picture before Dh gets back. Can’t use the little camera till valentines. Hard to tell from pictures Antony is graphite and Camera is midnight.


----------



## 880

dcooney4 said:


> Took a picture of my Antony and snuck the little camera bag out for a picture before Dh gets back. Can’t use the little camera till valentines. Hard to tell from pictures Antony is graphite and Camera is midnight.
> 
> View attachment 5678272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678273


Love these! they Are both amazing


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> you are more than welcome for the holidays
> This outfit sounds fabulous! I keep meaning to ask you, what are your thoughts on your bamboo 32 plume. Am thinking of a plume, but probably a smaller size
> 
> @Jereni , +1 with @papertiger and @Sunshine mama re the coach plaque. But, if it speaks to you as a whole, one cannot argue with that! you look good!
> 
> @jblended, am sure your moms friend will adore your quilted gansvoort. What a thoughtful gift!



My Bambou Plume 32 is undoubtedly one of my favourite bags, and gets the most compliments (wherever I go). I know I bought it 8 years ago, have had good use out of it and Bambou (Paris/Toxic green) has become a sig colour for me (even my business cards are this colour) but it's has become quite a fashionable colour generally, so my advice is make sure you _love_ the colour regardless of any trends before investing.


----------



## 880

papertiger said:


> My Bambou Plume 32 is undoubtedly one of my favourite bags, and gets the most compliments (wherever I go). I know I bought it 8 years ago, have had good use out of it and Bambou (Paris/Toxic green) has become a sig colour for me (even my business cards are this colour) but it's has become quite a fashionable colour generally, so my advice is make sure you _love_ the colour regardless of any trends before investing.


Thank uou so much!


----------



## Katinahat

*2 Aug - brand showcase: A-F
4 Sept - brand showcase: G-L
11 Sept - brand showcase: M-R
18 Sept - brand showcase: S-Z
25 Sept - totes
2 Oct - satchels
9 Oct - crossbodies inc WOCS
16 Oct - shoulder bags
23 Oct - bucket bags
30 Oct - clutches 
6 Nov - backpacks
13 Nov - bags that don’t count
20 Nov - pairing bags with shoes 
27 Nov - pairing bags with other accessories 
4 Dec - bag storage
11 Dec - SLGs
18 Dec - charms

Challenges:
Sept - bags in different locations
Oct - Halloween: wear orange or black bags  
Nov - International Merlot Day: wear wine coloured bags or pair bags with wine.
Dec - use the bag.*


----------



## papertiger

dcooney4 said:


> Took a picture of my Antony and snuck the little camera bag out for a picture before Dh gets back. Can’t use the little camera till valentines. Hard to tell from pictures Antony is graphite and Camera is midnight.
> 
> View attachment 5678272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678273



Fabulous! 

Both colours come across on screen for me


----------



## dcooney4

880 said:


> Love these! they Are both amazing


Thank you! I can’t wait to use them.


----------



## dcooney4

papertiger said:


> Fabulous!
> 
> Both colours come across on screen for me


Thanks!


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> I’ve been carrying my felt picotin all month. It’s cosy, easy, and somewhat understated to the world outside the subforum.
> 
> And for Christmas Eve, I made dinner for a dear friend and his husband who is from Texas. I ordered a smoked dry rub texas brisket (not from Franklins, bc the next available one was available only for Feb 2023) but one from Terry Black via gold belly. I presliced it cold bc my knife skills wouldn’t be up to carving a rested brisket, and then slowly reheated it with drizzles of duck fat and a bit of stock.  Delicious. I made Mac and cheese (johne Thorne recipe, plenty rich even doubling the noodles ); sautéed greens; roasted yellow peppers; Cooks Illustrated best dinner rolls; and slow simmered petite black beans, which I turned into homemade enchiladas (adapted from Gimme some Oven). And, in the interest of a sane diet,  single, not double, crust (cream cheese crust) apple pie (reduce the extruded liquid into a syrup) and white chocolate ice cream (David Leibovitz recipe). I sent the leftovers home with them, so need to go out and forage this am. The pico is perfect for quick errands this week. I did manage to use my 30B etoupe too, for the first time in ages bc I rarely carry much anymore. Hope everyone is warm, healthy, and safe. Emphasizing Warm lol
> 
> View attachment 5677232
> View attachment 5677237


Spectacular sounding feast! The Cooks Illustrated best dinner rolls recipe does live up to its name, they’re a family favourite in our house, too!
You look fabulous, thanks for highlighting the felt Picotin!


----------



## 880

More bags said:


> Spectacular sounding feast! The Cooks Illustrated best dinner rolls recipe does live up to its name, they’re a family favourite in our house, too!
> You look fabulous, thanks for highlighting the felt Picotin!


Thank you so much @More bags! I hope you enjoyed your rolls over the holidays


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Thank you so much @More bags! I hope you enjoyed your rolls over the holidays


Yes and this reminds me of the joke, 

Finally my winter fat is gone!
Now I have spring rolls.


----------



## More bags

Jereni said:


> @BowieFan1971 cute pics of Spencer! Looks like he had a good Christmas. I love your holiday mantle!!!
> 
> Went to the outlets yesterday just for fun. Not usually a fan of Coach’s outlet pieces but the sportiness of this is speaking to me for some reason. Also seems like a useful style. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5678238


Congratulations on your new bag, it looks great on you!


----------



## More bags

papertiger said:


> Next year, I'm having Christmas at your place!
> 
> Loving the Pico (and all hand-helds) with the cold weather dressing.
> 
> I've been using my new Gucci Aphrodite when going out. In Christmas Eve, over a slightly military-inspired black cashmere/mink collar together with a green beaver fur _ushanka_ (trapper's) hat and yesterday over a traditional grey wool duffle coat. I am determined to make the Aphrodite my alternative everyday bag (whatever the rotation).
> 
> Otherwise it's been my Black Evie or Bambou GP.
> 
> I am feeling a little bit of colour goes a long way, but I am still liking colour for the moment if I can work it in.


Your outfits and bag pairings sound great, what a versatile bag!


----------



## More bags

dcooney4 said:


> Took a picture of my Antony and snuck the little camera bag out for a picture before Dh gets back. Can’t use the little camera till valentines. Hard to tell from pictures Antony is graphite and Camera is midnight.
> 
> View attachment 5678272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678273


Congratulations on your new goodies- great looking bags!


----------



## dcooney4

More bags said:


> Congratulations on your new goodies- great looking bags!


Thank you!


----------



## Jereni

@papertiger @Sunshine mama @880  thank you for the feedback on the bag. Weirdly enough I don’t mind the big ‘plaque’ on this bag, it’s one of the things that makes it more sporty in my mind. But, I am going to sit on it and think a little longer bc DH and I just opened gifts today and he got me a different sporty Coach bag that I’m stoked about so I am going to see how that works first.

Post-present opening, I am just chillaxing amongst the unwrapped gift chaos and hanging out with a prosecco and this, so life is not too bad right now.


----------



## Jereni

dcooney4 said:


> Took a picture of my Antony and snuck the little camera bag out for a picture before Dh gets back. Can’t use the little camera till valentines. Hard to tell from pictures Antony is graphite and Camera is midnight.
> 
> View attachment 5678272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678273



Gorgeous Mulberrys!


----------



## dcooney4

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous Mulberrys!


Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

Jereni said:


> @papertiger @Sunshine mama @880  thank you for the feedback on the bag. Weirdly enough I don’t mind the big ‘plaque’ on this bag, it’s one of the things that makes it more sporty in my mind. But, I am going to sit on it and think a little longer bc DH and I just opened gifts today and he got me a different sporty Coach bag that I’m stoked about so I am going to see how that works first.
> 
> Post-present opening, I am just chillaxing amongst the unwrapped gift chaos and hanging out with a prosecco and this, so life is not too bad right now.
> 
> View attachment 5678968



Love this baby.  Mine (Tabby) is curled up on the day bad in the office in almost the same pose.

It does make it more sportyl! I am just a bit logo shy atm. I need to get used to it though because both my new Guccis have huge logo hardware.

Stripes and contrasting stitching also make bags look more sporty too. I really like contrasting stitching on travel bags too, not sure why.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using the bag even though I'm not going anywhere.    
Getting ready for high tea at home. The 3 DDs will do everything and all I have to do is enjoy!


----------

